# The 3x3x3 Example Solve Thread



## HASH-CUBE (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi all, i decided to make this game so we can all learn and have fun...

so here it is:
i start by giving you a scramble, and then show the way of solving it using the method i use, then i post a new scramble ... the next member take it and make a solve for it using the method he use, then he post a scramble for the next member to solve it, and so on.

so, random scramble from cubetimer.com
U2 R' D2 R2 U' R2 F2 R L' B2 L' R' D2 L' B L2 R U D' B2 F' D' L2 B' U'

i use Fridrich method as my main speed method:

Cross: z2 R' D L2 D2 U' r' U
F2l 1: x y U2 R U' R2 U R
F2L 2: d R' U' R d' L' U L
F2L 3: y' R' U2 R U2 R' U R
F2L 4: y' U2 R U R'
OLL : U' F R U R' U' F' f R U R' U' f'
PLL : U M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2

---

next member scramble: L F' B L' B2 R2 U2 D' R L2 D R2 B U' R2 D' R L F2 L' B' F' U' L U'

make a solve for it using the method you use, post the solve and then post a random scramble for the next member to solve it

hope we have fun and learn at the same time


----------



## cardsNcubes (Aug 3, 2009)

HASH-CUBE said:


> scramble: L F' B L' B2 R2 U2 D' R L2 D R2 B U' R2 D' R L F2 L' B' F' U' L U'



I use ZZ as my main method....

EOLine: L2 B' U F R F' L D L' D
Left Block: U' L' U' L'
Right Block: R' U R2 U' R'
Right Slot: U' R' U R U' R' U' R
Left Slot: L' U' L U2 L' U' L
OLL: U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R
PLL: U R' U R U' R' F' U' F R U R' F R' F' R U' R 

Stupid N Perms...

Next Scramble: U F' L R2 B2 D2 U2 L R B' R F' R D' U' B2 U R2 D U2 L F2 U2 D' R


----------



## dudemanpp (Aug 3, 2009)

Scramble: L F' B L' B2 R2 U2 D' R L2 D R2 B U' R2 D' R L F2 L' B' F' U' L U'
White on top Green on front.

Cross: z2 y F' L F2 U' R B' R' D2
Slot 1: y' R U R' Dw' R' U' R
Slot 2: Dw R' U2 R U2 R' U R 
Slot 3: U2 R U R' 
Slot 4: U' L' U2 L U L' U' L
OLL: U R' U' R U' R' Dw R' U R B
PLL: Dw2 R' U' R y' R2 Uw R' U R U' R Uw' R2

Next person's scramble: L F2 L F2 U B L' F U R F L' U2 B2 R F' D' R D' F' R F U2 L B2


----------



## jcuber (Aug 3, 2009)

Cross: D R' D L' U R2 D2
Slot 1: F R' F' R
Slot 2:U' L' U' L U L' U' L U F' L F L'
Slot 3: U' L U L' U' B U B'
Slot 4: U2 L U' L' U B' U B
OLL: F U R U' R' F' l' U' L U R U' L' U (r')
PLL: U2 R' F R' B2 R F' R' B2 R2 U2

Total: 67

Next scramble: D U2 R2 F2 U2 L2 F D B F' R F R U2 L R U2 R' B F' D2 L' D F2 D2


----------



## Morvereth (Aug 3, 2009)

Fridrich with 4-look LL (beginner method)

got easy PLL

scramble
L F' B L' B2 R2 U2 D' R L2 D R2 B U' R2 D' R L F2 L' B' F' U' L U'

CROSS: L' D L' D L2

1 PAIR: U2 R U2 R' U B U' B' 
2 PAIR: U L U' L' U' B' U' B
3 PAIR: R U R' L' U2 L D F' U F D'
4 PAIR: U2 F U F' U F U2 F' U2 F U F' 
OLL 1/2: y F R U R' U' F'
OLL 2/2: y' R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R 
PLL: y R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L

next scramble:
L F2 R F' L' D R2 D' F L B' U' F2 B' L' U2 B' F D R F2 D2 U L2 B2


----------



## jcuber (Aug 3, 2009)

You are supposed to use the scramble from the person above you.


----------



## TemurAmir (Aug 3, 2009)

Scramble used: L F2 L F2 U B L' F U R F L' U2 B2 R F' D' R D' F' R F U2 L B2
white on top, green front face. 
Method: cheating 
Solve: B2 L' U2 F' R' F D R' D F R' B2 U2 L F' R' U' F' L B' U' F2 L' F2 L'

ugh, i kept messing up with that though

next scramble: F2 L2 B' R' F' R F2 D' R2 B D U F U F2 U' B


----------



## HASH-CUBE (Aug 3, 2009)

scramble: F2 L2 B' R' F' R F2 D' R2 B D U F U F2 U' B from TeamurAmir

x2
Cross: D2 R' D R2
F2L 1: y' U R' U R d' L' U' L
F2L 2: U' R U2 R' U y R U' R'
F2L 3: y' R U' R' y' L' U' L
F2L 4: R' U2 R U R' U2 R U' R' U R
OLL: M U R U R' U' M2 U R U' Rw'
PLL: U2 R2 Uw R' U R' U' R Uw' R2 y L' U L U'

Next Scramble: B' U2 L2 R' D' B R' B2 D' R F2 L D' R2 F2 D' L2 U F' B' L' R2 D' L' R2


----------



## TMOY (Aug 3, 2009)

Scramble: B' U2 L2 R' D' B R' B2 D' R F2 L D' R2 F2 D' L2 U F' B' L' R2 D' L' R2

Method: Guimond
Solve: y' L2 d' L2 U' (corner orientation)
x' L2 D L2 (separation)
U L2 U' L2 U2 y L2 U' L2 (xLL, 1 edge solved)
U D L' E L (2 more edges)
y' U2 L E L' U L E2 L' (2 more edges)
y d2 L' E2 L (2 more edges)
d' L' E L2 E L' (8th edge)
B2 L E L' B2 L E' L' (orientation of middle layer)
y L2 E L2 D2 (permutation) 

Next scramble: F U2 B U R' B U2 F D2 L U' B' D B' R' B R' F U' R' D' F R2 U R


----------



## dudemanpp (Aug 3, 2009)

Ugh. This is not fun because I finish an example solve and refresh the page and someone else already beat me to it by like 2 minutes.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Aug 3, 2009)

Scramble: B' U2 L2 R' D' B R' B2 D' R F2 L D' R2 F2 D' L2 U F' B' L' R2 D' L' R2

Method: Full Fridrich
Cross: L2 D' F' U' L R' B2
F2L 1: R U R' U2 R U R' U2 y' R' U R
F2L 2: U2 L' U' L U2 L' U' L
F2L 3: U L U' L' U' y' R' U R
F2L 4: U2 R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R' 
OLL: U2 L U F' U' L' U L F L' 
PLL: U y' R' U L U' R U2 L' U L U2 L' 

Next Scramble: -someone beat me to it...


----------



## HASH-CUBE (Aug 3, 2009)

> Ugh. This is not fun because I finish an example solve and refresh the page and someone else already beat me to it by like 2 minutes.



LOL 
i was thinking of this, so make a post to reserve a place for you then edit it with the solve


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Aug 3, 2009)

Scramble: F2 L' R U2 B F' D' U' L D' U' L2 R' B' F' D U' L B L2 R B2 D R' B2 D U B F' D2

Method: Fridrich
Cross: x' L2 Uw' R' F R2
F2L 1: R' U R y U' R U' R'
F2L 2: y2 U2 R U' R' U R U R'
F2L 3: U' R' U2 R U2 R' U R
F2L 4: y' R U' R' U R U R'
OLL: y' F R U R' U' F' y2 Lw' U' L' U R U' L U x'
PLL: U y' R2 Uw' R U' R U R' Uw R2 x Uw R' Uw'


Next Scramble: U F D R U F L2 B2 F L R' F' B' L2 R' F2 D2 F2 B2 U' F' B' L2 R B'


----------



## Lucas Garron (Aug 3, 2009)

MGLS:
Scramble (TMOY): F U2 B U R' B U2 F D2 L U' B' D B' R' B R' F U' R' D' F R2 U R
U D R' L2' B' F2 //Cross
L' U L U2' L' U L //Slot 1
y U2 R' U2' R U' R' U R //Slot 2
L' U2 L U2' y' R' U' R //Slot 3
U2' F R' F' R //ELS
y' R' U2 R U' R' U2 R U' R' U2 R //CLS
R2 D' y' R U' R U R' y D R2' y R U' R' // PLL

My participation does not imply that I endorse that this thread is posted in the correct sub-forum.

Scramble: F U2 B U R' B U2 F D2 L U' B' D B' R' B R' F U' R' D' F R2 U R


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 3, 2009)

scramble:F U2 B U R' B U2 F D2 L U' B' D B' R' B R' F U' R' D' F R2 U R (cross on U)

solution: (Fridrich) 
cross: x2 y' L F U2 F R' D' R2
F2L slot1: U2 R U2 R' U' R U R'
F2L slot2: y' U' L' U' L R U R'
F2L slot3: y2 U2 R' U R
F2L slot4: U2 R U R' U y' R' U R U' R' U R
OLL (awkward shape/wheelchair): R'w R2 y R U R' U' y' R' U M'
PLL: (ccw U perm): R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2



jokerman5656 said:


> F2L 4: U2 R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R'


I think you mean *U y' *R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R' *U'*


endless_akatsuki said:


> ...


your solution doesn't work

next scramble:
U F B' L U' F2 B' L D' L2 D2 L B U2 R' B' F U2 D' B2 R D' F2 B' L


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 3, 2009)

scramble:
U F B' L U' F2 B' L D' L2 D2 L B U2 R' B' F U2 D' B2 R D' F2 B' L

method - partial neutral roux (with NMCMLL)

1st block - R U2 F D' U2 y M' U2 L U' L' (10 STM)
2nd block - U2 M U R2 U' Rw U' Rw' U R (10 STM)
CMLL- U L' U' L' U R U' L U x' (9 STM)
LSE - (a) M' U M' U M' U M U M' (9 STM)
(b) U2 M U2 M U' M2 U (7 STM)
(c) (SKIP)
FIX nmcmll - L2 (1 STM)
total 46 moves (just counted for fun )

next F' U R2 B L2 U B' F2 L' B R2 D' B D F U2 D2 B2 D2 F D2 F2 R' B2 R2


----------



## deepSubDiver (Aug 3, 2009)

scramble:

F' U R2 B L2 U B' F2 L' B R2 D' B D F U2 D2 B2 D2 F D2 F2 R' B2 R2

2x2: D R2 D' R2
2x3: D F D' F'
bad edges: y2 R2 F' U2 F2 R' F'
bottom edge: U' R2
slot 1: U' R U' R' U R' U2 R U2 R' U R
slot 2: U' R U R' U R U R'
oll: U' R U R' U R U2 R'
pll: U R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R
auf: U'

Next:
U2 F R2 F' L U' B2 U' L' R' B2 R D' R D2 U2 L' F


----------



## GuyWithFunnyHat (Aug 3, 2009)

scramble: U2 F R2 F' L U' B2 U' L' R' B2 R D' R D2 U2 L' F
Method: ZZ
solution: 
EOLine: y U' L' U L F2 d F2

Blocks: 
L U2 R2 U2 R' U R
U L2 U R
U L U L' U L'
U2 L U L U L U' L' U' L'

COLL: U' R' U' R U R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2
EPLL: U M' U' M2' U' M2' U' M' U2' M2'

move count: 58 (not good, but ergonomic) 

next: F2 L2 B' D' U' L2 U L F2 R' D L' R U B2 D F L' R2 D2 B R U2 F2 U2


----------



## Edam (Aug 3, 2009)

Scramble: F2 L2 B' D' U' L2 U L F2 R' D L' R U B2 D F L' R2 D2 B R U2 F2 U2

Fridrich

z2 U' F L R2 B2 D2
y' R' U' R L' U L
L U2 L' U2 R' U' R
y' U R' U2 R y' U R U R'
y U' R' U' R U2 R' U2 R
U' F' L' U' L U F U F R U R' U' F'
U2 R U R' y' R2' u' R U' R' U R' u R2

Awful last layer, oh well. movecount 62.

next scramble: D' U B F' L2 R' D2 F' L R' F D2 L F2 R U2 F2 L2 R D2 B' F R' F' (sexy)


----------



## deepSubDiver (Aug 3, 2009)

scramble: F2 L2 B' D' U' L2 U L F2 R' D L' R U B2 D F L' R2 D2 B R U2 F2 U2

x-cross: B D' F2 D2 R F2 B2
slot 2: R' U R U' R' U' R' U' R' U R'
slot 3: U' R U' R' L' U' L
slot 4: U' R U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U R' F R F'
oll: U f R U R' U' f' U R U R' U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' U2 R U R'
pll: U2 F' R' F' R U' R U R2 F R U F U' F

\edit: too slow  Edams scramble is next!



Edam said:


> next scramble: D' U B F' L2 R' D2 F' L R' F D2 L F2 R U2 F2 L2 R D2 B' F R' F' (sexy)


----------



## Carrot (Aug 3, 2009)

scramble: D' U B F' L2 R' D2 F' L R' F D2 L F2 R U2 F2 L2 R D2 B' F R' F' (sexy)

2x2x2: y' D L2 D2
3x2x2: y L' U L U2 L U L'
bad edges: R' F R2 U R' 
1st F2L pair: y U2 L U2 L U' L U L'
2nd F2L pair: U2 L' U2 L U L' U' L
OLL: y R U2 R' U' R U' R'
PLL: F-perm (it would be suicide to notate this xD)

next scramble: L D' L D' B2 D' U' B2 R U' R L2 B2 D2 F B2 U' L' U2 D2 L' D2 U L2 R


----------



## deepSubDiver (Aug 3, 2009)

scramble: L D' L D' B2 D' U' B2 R U' R L2 B2 D2 F B2 U' L' U2 D2 L' D2 U L2 R

R' U' B2 R' F' L' R' U' R' U2 L' U L U2 y L' U' L U2 L' U' L U y' L U2 L' U y' L' U' L U f R U R' U' f' R' U' R U' R' U2 R R U' R U D' R2 U R' U R U' R U' R2 U D

next: U R2 F B R B2 R U2 L B2 R U' D' R2 F R' L B2 U2 F2


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 3, 2009)

solution:

U R2 F B R B2 R U2 L B2 R U' D' R2 F R' L B2 U2 F2 

-__- well that's no fun.

next: R2 B F U F D F D F2 U F2 U' L D R2 U D2 L2 B F2 R2 F' U2 B R'


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 3, 2009)

deepSubDiver said:


> next: U R2 F B R B2 R U2 L B2 R U' D' R2 F R' L B2 U2 F2


that would be a dream scramble for me 
((M' U)*4 x' z) *3


----------



## Vulosity (Aug 3, 2009)

Scramble: R2 B F U F D F D F2 U F2 U' L D R2 U D2 L2 B F2 R2 F' U2 B R' 
(Fridrich)

Cross: D2 L' y L U' L F'
Slot 1: D' R U R' D y U' R U' R'
Slot 2: y U' R U' R' U R U' R'
Slot 3: Dw' R U' R' U R' U' R
Slot 4: Dw R' U R' U' R' U R'
OLL skip 
PLL: y x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 x' U2 (A perm)


Next: D R' U B' R' F2 D B2 U L' D' F' B2 L B' D2 R2 B' D2 R U2 B2 U' D2 R2


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 4, 2009)

Vulosity said:


> Next: D R' U B' R' F2 D B2 U L' D' F' B2 L B' D2 R2 B' D2 R U2 B2 U' D2 R2



L U' M2 z r
x U' R2 U2 R U'
x U R2 U2 R' U
l2 U R2' U' R U R' U'
x' l U R U' R2 U R' U'
z' R' U' R U' R' U R U l U' R' U
x U y R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2

55 moves

next: B L2 R' D R L U2 F2 U' R' D R' D R2 U R D2 B' F D U F B L R'


----------



## peterbat (Aug 4, 2009)

> B L2 R' D R L U2 F2 U' R' D R' D R2 U R D2 B' F D U F B L R'



z2 y L F' L' R' D' R D2
L U2' L' U' R U R'
U' L U' L F' L' F L'
d' R U2' R'
U' L U L' U' L U L'
U' r' R2 U R' U r U2 r' U M'
x U R' U' L U R U' r2 U' R U L U' R' U F

61 moves... :/

Next: D L' U L' F2 D' U L F L' B U D R F' R D' B F' R2 L U2 B2 F' L2


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Aug 4, 2009)

> jokerman5656 said:
> 
> 
> > F2L 4: U2 R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R'
> ...


well your right that i made a mistake but its not the mistake you think. it should be U2 y' R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R'


----------



## HASH-CUBE (Aug 4, 2009)

TMOY said:


> Scramble: B' U2 L2 R' D' B R' B2 D' R F2 L D' R2 F2 D' L2 U F' B' L' R2 D' L' R2
> 
> Method: Guimond
> Solve: y' L2 d L2 U' (corner orientation)
> ...



this seems not to solve the cube.. why?


----------



## TMOY (Aug 4, 2009)

Because I made a stupid notation mistake :fp The solution should be correct now.


----------



## Pseudoprogrammer (Aug 5, 2009)

Scramble: D L' U L' F2 D' U L F L' B U D R F' R D' B F' R2 L U2 B2 F' L2

Method: AHTA
Edge Orientation: D B L2 D F
Equator: U D R' B2 L2
Corner Orient setup move: U 
Corner Orient: R2 L' U D L D' R2 U' L 
Corner separation (into respective layers): F2 D2 F2 
Corner Permutation: U2 F2 U' F2 U2 R2 U' R2 D 
Partial Edge Solve: U R2 F2 L2 D B2 L2 F2 
Completing Edge Solve: R2 U' B2 L2 B2 U' R2 D' F2 B2 U B2
Total HTM: 52
Total STM: 51

An absolutely hideous solve. 7 moves above average.

Next scramble: B2 L2 U2 F2 L2 R2 U L2 U2 L B' F L D2 U L' F U2 B2 U


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 5, 2009)

Pseudoprogrammer said:


> Scramble: D L' U L' F2 D' U L F L' B U D R F' R D' B F' R2 L U2 B2 F' L2
> 
> Method: AHTA
> Edge Orientation: D B L2 D F
> ...


 cool method  but I tried your solution and got a DNF by an E slice

edit: nevermind, I did it wrong


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 5, 2009)

Pseudoprogrammer said:


> Next scramble: B2 L2 U2 F2 L2 R2 U L2 U2 L B' F L D2 U L' F U2 B2 U



x' R' U' r' U F2 y' z' R2 B (r + L) U2 R' U L (12)
R' U R' U' x2 R' U R U' (20)
x R U' R U R' U' R U (28)
z' F R U R' U' R U R' F' (37)
M2 U2 M' U' M2 U' M2 U' M' U' (52)

next: L B2 F2 R' D' R' L2 D' L2 F L' D2 F' L2 R F2 D2 U' R B' D U' B2 U' R2


----------



## CanadianPires (Aug 5, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> next: L B2 F2 R' D' R' L2 D' L2 F L' D2 F' L2 R F2 D2 U' R B' D U' B2 U' R2



Fridrich
Cross: x2 F D2 F L2 U R2 D' (7)
First Pair: L U L' U2 R' U' R (7)
Second Pair: U F U' F2 U F (6)
Third Pair: L U L' (3)
Fourth Pair: U' L' U L U2 L' U' L (8)
EO: Skip
CO: U R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' (10, Headlights)
PLL: U x' R U' R' D R U R' u2 R' U R D R' U' R (16, E Perm + AUF)

total = 57

Next: B' D' B D2 B2 U F' L' U B' L' D R D2 L' U' L' D L2 U' R B2 D' R B


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 5, 2009)

CanadianPires said:


> Next: B' D' B D2 B2 U F' L' U B' L' D R D2 L' U' L' D L2 U' R B2 D' R B



*cross (D):* D U R' F2 y2 U' R' F R 
*F2L slot1:* y' R U R' U2 L' U' L
*F2L slot2*: R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R'
*F2L slot3 + LL edges orient:* y2 R U R' U' R U2 R' U R B U' B' R'
*CLS:* y2 U2 R' U2 R U R' U2 R U2' R' U R
*PLL:* U' R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L


next scramble:
R2 L2 D L' B' R2 F2 L' D2 U F U' B2 R' D' U B' D2 U R U F' L F' D2


----------



## (X) (Aug 5, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> next scramble:
> R2 L2 D L' B' R2 F2 L' D2 U F U' B2 R' D' U B' D2 U R U F' L F' D2



Cross: y’ x’ D’ B’ F’ L’ U B’ R D’ (8)
1st : U2 B’ U B (4)
2nd : U R’ U R U’ R’ U’ R (8)
3rd : U’ F’U’ F U R U R’ (8)
4th : U L’ U’ L (4)
OLL : 1st look : y’ F U R U’ R’ F’ (6)
2nd look: y’R U2 R2 U’ R2 U’ R2 U2 R (9)
PLL: U R U R’ U’R’ F R2 U’R’U’R U R’ F’ (15)
Total: 62


next scramble F' D' L' D' U L' R' U2 R2 U' L2 B R F2 U' L R B' D2 R2 D' F2 L' R2 F


----------



## Am1n- (Aug 5, 2009)

(X) said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > next scramble F' D' L' D' U L' R' U2 R2 U' L2 B R F2 U' L R B' D2 R2 D' F2 L' R2 F
> ...


----------



## Vulosity (Aug 5, 2009)

Scramble:R U L2 R U F R D' F2 L2 R D B F' R' D2 U F' R' D' U B2 F U2 L' B2 F' U' L2 R
(Fridrich)
Cross: R2 D U R2 F L F2 Uw'
Slot 1: Dw' R' U R Dw L' U L
Slot 2: R' U R y L' U L
Slot 3: R U R' U R U R'
Slot 4: R' U R U' R' U' R
OLL: (U) F R U R' U' R F' Rw U R' U' Rw'
PLL: N perm: (U) R U' R' U Lw U F U' R' F' R U' R U Lw' U R'


Next:B2 D2 R U2 B' R2 B2 D L' R B L2 R B2 U F2 R D B2 R' D' F L' D' L'


----------



## 99letters (Aug 5, 2009)

i dont whant to seem like a noob to this site but how do i post a well post?


----------



## qqwref (Aug 5, 2009)

Vulosity said:


> Next:B2 D2 R U2 B' R2 B2 D L' R B L2 R B2 U F2 R D B2 R' D' F L' D' L'



Triangular Francisco Method

Triangle: F' B R' U2 B2
E edges: R U2 R' u' U2 r U r' u' R U R' r U r'
D edges + EO: y U2 M' U2 M y' U' M' U M U2 M' U M U M' U2 M
D corner + CO: R U R' U' R U' R' U R U' R'
PLL: D U2 y' x' R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2

Next scramble: D R2 U2 F' L F U' B F R' L2 D' F' B' D' U B2 L2 D2 U L B F2 U2 D2


----------



## Pseudoprogrammer (Aug 5, 2009)

> R U L2 R U F R D' F2 L2 R D B F' R' D2 U F' R' D' U B2 F U2 L' B2 F' U' L2 R



Method: SH
2x2x3: U F' B' L U D B R F2 L 
F2L - 1 slot: U R U' F R F' R2 
Last slot edge + LL edge orient + 1 LL corner orient: U R2 B' R' B U2 R' 
LL edge permute + 1 LL corner permute: U2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' F2 R2 U 
Commutator for last 3 corners: F U' B' U F' U' B

Total: 42 moves, about average

Next scramble: U' L2 F' D2 L' U B2 U2 L U' B2 U F2 U R2 U2 F2 B2 D' F2


----------



## RampageCuber (Aug 6, 2009)

2x2x2: x2 D U2 R' F2 R' F2
X-Cross: x U2 F2 U L2
1st Slot: U' L' U L U2 F' U' F
2nd Slot: L' U L2 U L'
3rd Slot: y' R U' R' U2 F' U' F
OLL: U F R U R' U' F' U l' U' L U R U' L' F
PLL: U2 R' U2 R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R 




Next Scramble: L' F R' L' B' F L' F2 R' D' F' R2 U F' L2 B2 F2 D2 B L R F' L2 F' B2


----------



## HASH-CUBE (Aug 6, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Vulosity said:
> 
> 
> > Next:B2 D2 R U2 B' R2 B2 D L' R B L2 R B2 U F2 R D B2 R' D' F L' D' L'
> ...



should the last x' be an x? or i'm missing a notation?


----------



## xTheAndyx (Aug 6, 2009)

HASH-CUBE said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > Vulosity said:
> ...



and i believe the last y' should be a y.


----------



## HASH-CUBE (Aug 6, 2009)

Scramble: L' F R' L' B' F L' F2 R' D' F' R2 U F' L2 B2 F2 D2 B L R F' L2 F' B2

Solve:
x2
Cross: D' R B' R2 F
F2L 1: y' R U R'
F2L 2: y' R U R'
F2L 3: y' U R U' R' U' y' R U R2 F R F'
F2L 4: y U R U2 R2 F R F'
OLL: U2 F R U R' U' R U R' R' F'
PLL: y R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2 y R U' R'

next: L D' F' D' B' R2 D2 U2 R2 L2 B U2 F2 D' U R U' B2 U2 L2 U2 L D L' F2


----------



## Am1n- (Aug 6, 2009)

HASH-CUBE said:


> next: L D' F' D' B' R2 D2 U2 R2 L2 B U2 F2 D' U R U' B2 U2 L2 U2 L D L' F2



Solution: Human Thistlewaite (just learnt it  )

DU- cross + orienting edges:
L F' D L F U2 F' L D L' B D2 B'

Corners:
L D' R2 D L'
L' U R2 U' L
U2
L D' R2 D L'
D
R' D L2 D' R
D'
L D' R2 D L'

corners:
U L2 U (R' F R' B2 R F' R)
x2
U2 (R' FR' B2 R F' R)
x2
U' (R' FR' B2 R F' R) U2 (R' FR' B2 R F' R)

solving edges:
(R2 D' R2 D' R2 D' R2 D' R2 D' R2)
M2 D'
(R2 D' R2 D' R2 D' R2 D' R2 D' R2)
M2 D' U M2 D M2
U F2 U2 F2 U2 F2
E D'
F' E2 F2 E2 F'

next: D2 B' D B2 L D' U2 R2 B' D2 U L2 D2 B F L' D' B2 F2 D F U R2 F' R' D' U F2 D2 U'


----------



## HASH-CUBE (Aug 6, 2009)

Am1n- said:


> HASH-CUBE said:
> 
> 
> > next: L D' F' D' B' R2 D2 U2 R2 L2 B U2 F2 D' U R U' B2 U2 L2 U2 L D L' F2
> ...



Hmm, not working


----------



## HASH-CUBE (Aug 6, 2009)

scramble: D2 B' D B2 L D' U2 R2 B' D2 U L2 D2 B F L' D' B2 F2 D F U R2 F' R' D' U F2 D2 U' 

Solve (Roux method) 
x2
1x2x3: R' L2 D2 B' F' U F L' U2 L2 U F U' F' y
1x2x3 on oppisit side: R' U' M U2 M2 R' U R U' M2 r U R'
CLL (2-look): U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' , U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R2 x
centers + EO: M' U' M' U M'
L and R Sides: M U2 M' U2 M2 U
M Slice: M U2 M' U2

next Scramble: D2 B2 F2 D' L2 F D U2 B' U' L' B' R2 D L' R' D L B' R2 D F' R L2 B


----------



## Am1n- (Aug 6, 2009)

HASH-CUBE said:


> Hmm, not working



yes I see, somewhere in the last step,
too lazy to fix it 

mvg


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Aug 6, 2009)

my method(or variation;wichever you prefer)

scramble2 B2 F2 D' L2 F D U2 B' U' L' B' R2 D L' R' D L B' R2 D F' R L2 B

solution:
1x1x3-U2 B' U2
1x2x3-L R' U R D' B' L2 
2x2x3-R' F' U B' U' F2
f2l minus c/e pair-x2 L' U' L F U F' L F2 L2
f2l plus OLL-U' L U2 F U2 F' L' U L R U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R'
PLL-U x' R U' R' D R U R' Uw2 R' U R D R' U' R

next scramble:F' D' R2 F' L2 D B2 D2 F' U B' D' L U L2 D' R' U2 F' L F D2 L D2 L' F'


----------



## enigmahack (Aug 6, 2009)

Scramble: 

D2 B2 F2 D' L2 F D U2 B' U' L' B' R2 D L' R' D L B' R2 D F' R L2 B

Solve using Fredrich:

Cross: F D' R2 L y' U D F2 (7)
F2L 1: U' L' U2 L U L' U' L (8)
F2L 2: (y) L' U2 L U' L' U L (7)
F2L 3: U' R U' R' U R U' R' (8)
F2L 4: U2 R' U' R U y R' F R F' (9)
OLL: (U) L F' L' F L' U2 L U F U F' (12)
PLL: L2 D y L' U L' U' L D' y' L2 y' L' U L (12)
64 moves total. (Bleh)

Next Scramble: D L F D2 F2 D' R D L B L2 B2 L2 F2 R' F D2 B' L' D (20)


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Aug 6, 2009)

Hey! My scramble's next; I posted a solve for this scramble first! 

here it is:F' D' R2 F' L2 D B2 D2 F' U B' D' L U L2 D' R' U2 F' L F D2 L D2 L' F'


----------



## enigmahack (Aug 6, 2009)

Yeah, I think we posted around the same time - I'll re-solve your scramble and edit


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Aug 6, 2009)

cool thanks! 

wow,i posted about 20 seconds before you...


----------



## HASH-CUBE (Aug 6, 2009)

scramble:F' D' R2 F' L2 D B2 D2 F' U B' D' L U L2 D' R' U2 F' L F D2 L D2 L' F'

Solve (Petrus):
x2
2x2x2: L' U2 F' U F D' B F2 U' R' D2 y
2x2x3: U B' U' R2 U R' y2
Fix bad edges: F R U R' U' F R U R' y'
Solve F2L: U' R' U' R U' R' U R U R U' R' U R U' R'
OLL: U R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R
PLL: U2 R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 U

next scramble: B' D2 R' F2 B' D2 F' L U B2 R2 L2 F R2 U2 B2 F2 U' D' R2 B' L R' D2 U'


----------



## HASH-CUBE (Aug 6, 2009)

lol i solved it by the time no one was here lol


----------



## enigmahack (Aug 6, 2009)

Okay: Solved CuBoOrDiE's scramble:

F' D' R2 F' L2 D B2 D2 F' U B' D' L U L2 D' R' U2 F' L F D2 L D2 L' F'

Using... Uhhh... Random Petrus/Fredrich combined F2L for Xcross?. 

2x2: x2 y D F' D F (4)
Finishing cross for X-cross: y F R' F' U2 B2 (5)
F2L 2: y D' F' U' F U F' U' F D (9)
F2L 3: D R U R' D' (5)
F2L 4: U2 R U2 R' U F' U' F (8)
OLL: y2 R' U' R' F R F' U R (8)
PLL: U' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 (12)
Total move count: 51. 

Better than my last one 

edit: I purposely didn't put in a scrable just in case someone else did CubeOrDie's scramble by the time I posted...


----------



## HASH-CUBE (Aug 6, 2009)

i posted a scramble
next scramble: B' D2 R' F2 B' D2 F' L U B2 R2 L2 F R2 U2 B2 F2 U' D' R2 B' L R' D2 U'


----------



## enigmahack (Aug 6, 2009)

Okay, try this again: Hash-Cube's scramble: 
B' D2 R' F2 B' D2 F' L U B2 R2 L2 F R2 U2 B2 F2 U' D' R2 B' L R' D2 U' (25)

2x2: D2 F' D' L' U' L F' D (8)
2nd 2x2: y R2 F' U' R' F2 R (6)
3rd F2L: y' L U' L' U F' U' F (7)
4th F2L: y2 U' F' U F U' R U' R' (8)
OLL: R' U' F U R U' R' F' R (9)
PLL: R2 D y R' U R' U' R D' F2 L' U L (12)
Total move count: 50 moves. 

Next scramble: U' R2 U' F2 D' R B U2 F D' B2 L D' R F R D2 L' D R2 (20)


----------



## qqwref (Aug 8, 2009)

Scramble: U' R2 U' F2 D' R B U2 F D' B2 L D' R F R D2 L' D R2

Tripod Method.
2x2x2: L' F' L R' U2 L' U2 (7)
2x2x3: x U' F L2 F' U' F (6)
another block: y' U' F U2 (3)
another block: D R U' R' U D' (6)
corner/edge pair: skipped! (0)
LL first look: z' y2 R U R2' F R F2' U F (8)
second look: L U' R' U L' U' R U' (8)
Total: 38 moves 

New scramble: F2 R2 L2 D2 B F' R' B R2 U D B' L F U2 R2 D L2 F2 L' D U F U' F


----------



## krazedkat (Aug 18, 2009)

F2 R2 L2 D2 B F' R' B R2 U D B' L F U2 R2 D L2 F2 L' D U F U' F
For this I will use my method (Petro Method).

Top Layer: L' U2 F
Middle Layer: D2 F' D F D' F D' F' D2 B D B' D2 R D R'
Crosses: F R U R' U' F' x2 U F R U R' U' F'
Last Four Sides' Crosses: y R U R' U R U2 R' y' R U R' U R U2 R' U x2 y R U R' U R U2 R' U
Corners: z' y U R U' L' U R' U' L z U R U' L' U R' U' L z U R U' L' U R' U' L U R U' L' U R' U' L x' U R U' L' U R' U' L y' U R U' L' U R' U' L U R U' L' U R' U' L x' y2 U R U' L' U R' U' L x y' U R U' L' U R' U' L U R U' L' U R' U' L x' U U R U' L' U R' U' L U R U' L' U R' U' L U' U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R' U R L' U' R' U R U' R' U R L
total: over 100 

New Scramble:U' F2 U F R U' D B' L' D U2 L2 U L B2 D2 R2 D U2 F2 U F R U B


----------



## fanwuq (Aug 18, 2009)

(U' F2 U F R U' D B' L' D U2 L2 U L B2 D2 R2 D U2 F2 U F R U B)

LF'U'L2F'RDR'L2DLD'F2LFL'F'L2F')LB2LB2LB2L2B2)F'D'L'DLD'L'DLF'LDU'F2D'ULF2L

Method: Freestyle F2L, CLL-ELL.


----------



## eragg0 (Aug 30, 2009)

no new scramble so i generate new...
Scramble: R' D' U2 R' B' U2 F2 D' B2 D F2 L B' U L U F' D' L2 B U D' R U D

Method: Fridrich

Cross: D' R' B' R2 D' B2
Slot 1: U L' U' L U2 L U' L'
Slot 2: U' L' U' L U2 L' U' L
Slot 3: R' U' R y U' R U R'
Slot 4: U' L' U' L U' L' U L
OLL: M' U R U R' U' M R' F R F'
PLL: R' U' R y R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 U' 

Next scramble: D2 L' F' B D2 U' R U L2 U F' U' D' B2 R' D U' L2 F' U2 D' R2 U B' F'


----------



## deepSubDiver (Aug 30, 2009)

scramble: D2 L' F' B D2 U' R U L2 U F' U' D' B2 R' D U' L2 F' U2 D' R2 U B' F'

cfop, 2 step orientation:

cross: R' U2 B2 L2 D'
slot 1: U R U R' L U L'
slot 2: d' R U' R' d L' U' L
slot 3: (R' F R F') x3
slot 4: R' U R U' d' R U2 R' U R' F R F' (partial edge control)
ll-cross: f R U R' U' f'
oll: U R U R' U R U2 R'
pll: U (R' U L' U2 R U' L)x2 U

next scramble:
B' F' U' B F2 R' U2 F2 L R D2 F U2 B' L U2 F R U L2 R' U F' D'


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 30, 2009)

Scramble: B' F' U' B F2 R' U2 F2 L R D2 F U2 B' L U2 F R U L2 R' U F' D'

Cross - (z y2) B' L u' L (y) R' F R u
F2L 1 - U' R U' R' (y) R U' R'
F2L 2 - L U' L' U' R' U' R
F2L 3 - U L' U2 L U L' U2 L
F2L 4 - L U' L' (y') L' U L
OLL - U' r U R' U' M U R U' R'
PLL - (y) R U R' (y) R2 u' R U' R' U R' U R2

Fridrich method

Next scramble: U B' U' L2 R2 B' D2 B F2 U B2 F2 L' R' U' B2 U2 B' R' U2 B2 F L2 D' U2


----------



## Escher (Aug 30, 2009)

scramble: U B' U' L2 R2 B' D2 B F2 U B2 F2 L' R' U' B2 U2 B' R' U2 B2 F L2 D' U2

cross+EO: z2 y' R D F L2 D2 U' R' F R
1st +2nd pair: U2 L R U R2 U' R U' L' U2 L U' L'
3rd: U2 L2 U' L2 U' L2 U2 L2 
CLS: U D' L2 U L U2 L D R' F2 R
PLL: R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U2

= 53 moves, very weird 

EDIT: next scramble:

F' D B R2 D' B' F L' R' D' L' R2 B L D' B' U F' U B U L2 R' D' B


----------



## HASH-CUBE (Aug 30, 2009)

krazedkat said:


> F2 R2 L2 D2 B F' R' B R2 U D B' L F U2 R2 D L2 F2 L' D U F U' F
> For this I will use my method (Petro Method).
> 
> Top Layer: L' U2 F
> ...



can you check the solution?


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 30, 2009)

No scramble given

Scramble: L2 D' L2 F2 R' D R D2 L D2 B D2 F' L' R2 D2 U R2 L F' L2 R' F' L U'

Quadruple X-cross: U B' R' B' D2 R D2 R' D2 R' U B D' R' U2 L2 F' L2 F2
LL: F D2 B2 D' R' F R' F' R' D B U2 B D2 F'

New scramble: R' D' F' D2 U' R' D U' R L' B R2 F B' L2 D' U2 L U2 F2 R' F' D2 B' U2


----------



## Escher (Aug 30, 2009)

ben1996123 said:


> No scramble given





Escher said:


> EDIT: next scramble:
> 
> F' D B R2 D' B' F L' R' D' L' R2 B L D' B' U F' U B U L2 R' D' B



that not count?

Unless you started 2 mins after I originally posted.


----------



## cardsNcubes (Aug 30, 2009)

Scramble: R' D' F' D2 U' R' D U' R L' B R2 F B' L2 D' U2 L U2 F2 R' F' D2 B' U2

EOLine: L2 R' U R F U' L2 R D
Right Block: R2 
Left Block: L' U2 L
Left Slot: L U' L' U L U L'
Right Slot: U2 R' U2 R2 U R2 U R
COLL: U R L' U' L U R' U2 L' U2 L
EPLL: U R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U

52 Moves....

Next Scramble: F2 R2 U2 F R2 L2 U' D R F' D' U' L2 B2 R L' B' U L2 R2 D2 R2 U' R' B2


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 30, 2009)

Escher said:


> ben1996123 said:
> 
> 
> > No scramble given
> ...


I started 1 minute after you originally posted, lol.


----------



## ErikJ (Aug 30, 2009)

cardsNcubes said:


> Next Scramble: F2 R2 U2 F R2 L2 U' D R F' D' U' L2 B2 R L' B' U L2 R2 D2 R2 U' R' B2



solution:
2x2x2/pair- y2 D' R L' B
2X2X3- z' x U r' U L R U L F2 L'
bad edges- z' y' R U' R2 F R L' U L
step 4(lucky)- y' R' U2 R U' R' U R2 
OLL- U R U' R' U2 L R U' R' U L'
PLL- U' R2' u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R U2

I just did a speed solve and remembered the solution. the time was 11.97.


----------



## Logan (Aug 30, 2009)

No scramble given. 


scramble: U' F' U' B' F2 D L' U2 D2 R B' L2 U' R' F B2 D2 F' U' B L' F2 L' U2 L


solution:

cross: B2 D' U L' U2 F U'
f2l: x2 U' F U F' U' B' U B U' F U' F' B U' B' U B U B' U' F' U' F U' F' U F
OLL (2-look): U F R U R' U' F' R U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' 
PLL (1-look): y' F2 U R' L F2 R L' U F2

oops... forgot to give a scramble. :fp


----------



## elcarc (Aug 30, 2009)

holy crap all of these letters


----------



## cardsNcubes (Aug 30, 2009)

No Scramble given...

Scramble: L U' R' F2 L2 F2 L U2 D F L2 U' F' L D F2 R' B F L R2 B2 F2 U' B2

EOLine: F' U B L B D L' D' (8/8)
Left Block: R' U' R2 U2 R' U' R U L2 U R2 L2 U2 L' U2 L2 (16/24)
Right Block: U2 R U' R U R2' U R U2 R' U R (12/36) 
OLL: R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U' R'(15/51)
PLL: U' l' R' D2 R U R' D2 R l U'(11/62) 

Wow.... 62 moves...

Next Scramble: L2 B' U2 D B R F2 B R' F2 B L F R2 B U B' U' R' F2 B' U B L F


----------



## guitardude7241 (Aug 30, 2009)

cardsNcubes said:


> Next Scramble: L2 B' U2 D B R F2 B R' F2 B L F R2 B U B' U' R' F2 B' U B L F



Cross: F2 L' B' L2 U R2 (6/6)
1st: y L' U L U2 L U L' (7/13)
2nd: y U R U R' U2 R U R (8/21)
3rd: U L' U L U' L' U L (8/29)
4th: L U L' U2 L U L' (7/36)
OLL: U R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' (16/52)
PLL: U2 y R2 x u2 L U L' u2 R U' R (10/62)

F U F' R F L' D' U' L2 F2 B2 U2 F U R2 D R' U L R' B' L2 F B2 R'


----------



## JustinJ (Aug 30, 2009)

guitardude7241 said:


> F U F' R F L' D' U' L2 F2 B2 U2 F U R2 D R' U L R' B' L2 F B2 R'



Xcross: z2 y2 B L U2 L D R2 B
Pair 2: y U2 R' U' R U' R' U R
Pair 3: R U R'
Pair 4: y' U' R U R' U y' R' U' R
OLL: U' Lw' U' L U' L' U L U' L' U2 Lw
PLL: U2 y' R' U L' U2 R U' L y L R U2 R' L' U2

R' L D' R' B U F' U' L2 B2 F2 L2 F2 L2 R2 F' U' D F' B D' U2 R' U F


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 30, 2009)

cardsNcubes said:


> Next Scramble: L2 B' U2 D B R F2 B R' F2 B L F R2 B U B' U' R' F2 B' U B L F



z' R' U R2 U y M2 z2 y R U' R' x L' U2 L U' x2 y (12)

r U' R U r' U' R U' M2 U2 R U' R' (25)

U R' U2 R U2 R B' R' B' (34)

U' M' U2 M' U' M (40)

U' M' U2 M' U' M2 (46)


Edit: knvm I'll do yalow's too

z2 y U' L2 B' R' U R' z' R U' D' R U R D L' (14)

x R' U' R2 U x' U R' U' (21)

x R U' R' U R' U' R' U (29)

z' y' R' U' R U' R' U2 R U2 (37)

next: F2 R2 B D' F' R' U' F U D F' B' U' R2 D2 L B2 D2 B D F U2 R' D2 R


----------



## guitardude7241 (Aug 30, 2009)

Yalow said:


> R' L D' R' B U F' U' L2 B2 F2 L2 F2 L2 R2 F' U' D F' B D' U2 R' U F



Cross: x' D U F' D R' y' U' L U2 L' (9/9)
1st: U' R U' R2 U' R F2 y R' F' R (10/19)
2nd: 
3rd: U L' U L U y' R U R' (8/27)
4th: L' U2 L U' L' U' L U' L' U L (11/38)
OLL: R U R' U R' F R F' U2 R' F R F' (13/51)
PLL: U2 y F2 L' U' r U2 l' U R' U' R2 (11/62)

Odd, I know.

F2 R' U2 R' F U2 R2 B' F2 L B2 R U L' F2 B' D2 R2 F B U' R2 L' U' R


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Aug 30, 2009)

Cross: R L F D L D'
Slot 1: y L' U' L U L' U' L
Slot 2: U' R U R'
Slot 3: U2 R' U R d R U' R'
Slot 4: U R' U' R d' R U R'
OLL: F' L' U' L U F
Pll: L U' L U B D' B D B2 L B L' B' L'


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 4, 2009)

^^^
Scramble?

D2 U2 L' U' D2 B R2 U F2 L2 U F B2 R2 D2 F B' U2 L' D2 R2 L' D' R F' 

Triple X-cross: D U' F U2 R B' R' z2 y' R U R' L F2 L' u F U' F' y U2 y u U' R U R' y2 U F R' F' R u2

F2L 4: d R' U' R U2 R' U R

OLL: f R U R' U' z' y U2 R' U' R U' R' 

PLL: U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U'

SCRAMBLE: R' F L R2 F2 L2 B L D L' B2 L2 B2 D2 R' F2 L2 R D R' D2 R D' U' R'


----------



## joey (Sep 4, 2009)

I tried your solution.. but couldn't get it to work.

I also don't think 29moves counts as a triple x-cross.


----------



## Anthony (Sep 4, 2009)

joey said:


> I also don't think 29moves counts as a triple x-cross.



I tried the scramble and my normal F2L solution was only 29 moves.

lol. Fail.


----------



## Forte (Sep 4, 2009)

ben1996123 said:


> SCRAMBLE: R' F L R2 F2 L2 B L D L' B2 L2 B2 D2 R' F2 L2 R D R' D2 R D' U' R'



Cross: U' L F' B L' D2
1st pair: y U' R' U R
2nd pair: U' R U' R' U' L' U' L
3rd pair: R U' R' U2 R U' R'
4th pair: U L U L' U' L U L'
OLL: U2 r U r' R U R' U' r U' r'
PLL: y2 R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2 y R U' R'

This is fun!

Next Scramble: B2 U2 R' L D2 U B' D2 F D L R B' R' U2 R' B D F B' R2 L2 U' B2 D'


----------



## Cride5 (Sep 4, 2009)

ben1996123 said:


> SCRAMBLE: R' F L R2 F2 L2 B L D L' B2 L2 B2 D2 R' F2 L2 R D R' D2 R D' U' R'




Solution
EOLine: F L' U R' F D2 R' F2 (with first 1x1x2)
1x2x2: L' U2 L' U2 L'
L+R blocks: U R' U R U' L' R' U R U R U' 
Final slot: R2 L U R (OCLL skip)
A-Perm: y2 x R D' R U2 R' D R U2 R2 x' U'

(39 moves)


Next Scramble: L2 D2 F2 D L2 B2 F2 U' B2 L2 R B' L D B D' B2 D2 U R F U'

EDIT: @Forte, damn, you beat me


----------



## Forte (Sep 4, 2009)

Cride5 said:


> Next Scramble: L2 D2 F2 D L2 B2 F2 U' B2 L2 R B' L D B D' B2 D2 U R F U'



2x2x2 Block: z U F R' F2 U y' R U' R' y R U' R'
2x2x3 Block: x' y2 U2 R U' R' U R U R'
Bad Edges: y2 U' L' U L
F2L except a slot: y' U' R2 U2 R' U R
F2L pair: U' R U' R' U' R U R' U R U' R'
WV: R' U L U' R2 U L' U R'
PLL: U2 R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F

I learned all of WV and don't want to forget it, so I resort to this 
Of course, I want to do this with ZZ too. (Petrus and ZZ users start crying)

Also, Cride, before I post a reply, I always refresh the last page of posts so that I don't do that, because I am almost always ninja'd 

I also want to tell you that your ZZ solution is awe-inspiring! I can't believe that you can get your mind to work like that! Amazing!

Next scramble: L2 B2 F' R' B' R' B2 F L U L' R2 B2 F D2 R2 F B L U2 R D U2 B2 L'


----------



## HASH-CUBE (Sep 4, 2009)

> Next scramble: L2 B2 F' R' B' R' B2 F L U L' R2 B2 F D2 R2 F B L U2 R D U2 B2 L'



Cross: U2 R F' U' L' U
F2L: x2
#1: L' U2 L U L' U' L
#2: U2 R U' R' U y R' U R
#3: U L' U' L U' L' U L
#4: U R U' R' U' y' R' U' R U' R' U R
OLL: U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R
PLL: U R' U R' U' y R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F U2

next: B2 D' U' R B2 F2 R2 B F2 D' U B2 R' D2 F2 B2 D2 F' L2 B' U F L' B L2


----------



## Faz (Sep 5, 2009)

B2 D' U' R B2 F2 R2 B F2 D' U B2 R' D2 F2 B2 D2 F' L2 B' U F L' B L2

Cross: x' u' L R u R'

U L' U L
U' R' F R F' R U' R' U2
R' U2 R U R' U' R
d z U' R' U R2 U' R U z' U'

r' R2 U R' U R U2 R' U M'

R2 U' R' U' R U R U'R U' R U'

Get your own scramble lazy.


----------



## rubixfreak (Sep 6, 2009)

My first fewest move attempt ever 

SCRAMBLE:
D2 B D2 R2 U2 F2 L2 F U2 F R U L2 R2 B2 R U R2 B F2 D
METHOD: freestyle fridrich

F2L:
U' F' R F2 L2 F R' U' D R D' F' R U L' U L' U' L U L' U2 L B' U' B2 L' B' L
LL:
z2 M' U' M U M' U2 M D' M' U2 M U' M' U M D'

Time: ~ 10 minutes
Movecount: 45 Moves (29 F2L + 16 LL)

what could i have done better?? 

next scramble:
L B2 F R2 U' L' D2 F2 L2 F' U D' R U2 B' R2 B2 U2 D2 R' B' L R2 F' L2


----------



## LarsN (Sep 8, 2009)

rubixfreak said:


> next scramble:
> L B2 F R2 U' L' D2 F2 L2 F' U D' R U2 B' R2 B2 U2 D2 R' B' L R2 F' L2



Fridrich (f2l-cross on left)

Cross: z' x F U L' U' L' U2
1st pair: R U2 R U R' U2
2nd pair: x' U' R' U R U' R' U
3rd pair: x' U R U' Lw' R2 U R' U' R U R U'
4th pair: x' U R' U' R U R U'
OLL: z' U Lw U L' U L U2 Lw'
PLL: y R U R' y' R2 Uw' R U' R' U R' Uw R2

Next scramble:
L F' B L' B2 R2 U2 D' R L2 D R2 B' U R2 D' R L F2 L' B' F' U' L U'


----------



## Forte (Sep 8, 2009)

LarsN said:


> Next scramble:
> L F' B L' B2 R2 U2 D' R L2 D R2 B' U R2 D' R L F2 L' B' F' U' L U'



Attempt at Petrus:

2x2x2 block: y D2 F R2 F R2
2x2x3 block: y' L U2 L' F L F2
Edge Orientation: y' R U R' L' U2 L
F2L minus one pair: y' R' U2 R U R
Last F2L pair: R U' R'
Winter Variation: U' R U2 R2 U2 R U R' U R
PLL: y R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F

Petrus getting slightly better 

Next scramble: (l U)*7 z2 (l U)*7


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 12, 2009)

Next scramble: (l U)*7 z2 (l U)*7

Cross: L' F U D F L B L'
F2L 1: F' R F R' F' R' F
F2L 2: B' R2 B2 R B'
F2L 3: U R U2 R' U
F2L 4: R2 U R U'
OLL: D R D' R' D' F D F'
PLL: R U2 r' U R' U R U' r U2 F R' F'

No cube rotations 

Scramble: R' F2 B2 L' D B' R2 B' D2 B' F' R' F2 B' D U B2 D2 R2 D2 U' F' R U2 D'


----------



## miniGOINGS (Sep 14, 2009)

ben1996123 said:


> Scramble: R' F2 B2 L' D B' R2 B' D2 B' F' R' F2 B' D U B2 D2 R2 D2 U' F' R U2 D'



1x1x3: x2 l' U2 L2 D' = 4 STM (Move count was average, really fast)

1x2x3: E r' u' R2 u2 = 5 STM (Move count was low, pretty fast)

1x1x3: U R U' R' U' R' U' R = 8 STM (Move count was high, really fast though)

1x2x3: U M2 U' R2 U' M U R' = 8 STM (Move count was average, extremetly fast)

CMLL: U' F R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' F' = 15 STM (Move count was insanely high, but the sexy move makes it fast)

LSE: U M' U M' U' M U2 M' U M2 U' M2 U2 M U2 M = 16 STM (Move count was high, but good look ahead so it was fast.)

Total: 4 + 5 + 8 + 8 + 15 + 16 = 56 STM (Move count was a little high, but still fast)

...sorry about the scramble...


----------



## wrbcube4 (Sep 14, 2009)

Scramble: F B R2 D L2 U B' U' B' L U' R2 D2 F2 B2 U' D F2 L D' B2 F' U' F' D2

I use MGLS

CROSS: z2 R B' L' F L' U' F2
1ST F2L PAIR:y' R U' R' U R U2 R' U R U' R'
2ND F2L PAIR: y' R U R' U R U' R'
3RD F2L PAIR: U L U2 L' U L' U2 L U2 L' U L
ELS: y2 U R U' R' U F U R U' R' F'
CLS: U2 R U2 R' U' R U2 R' U' R U2 R'
PLL: R U2' R' U2 R B' R' U' R U l U R2' F (x)

NEXT SCRAMBLE: D2 U' L' U D B2 R' B' F' D' R' F' U2 F2 B L' R' B' R' U2 B2 D2 R D2 B


----------



## miniGOINGS (Sep 14, 2009)

wrbcube4 said:


> NEXT SCRAMBLE: D2 U' L' U D B2 R' B' F' D' R' F' U2 F2 B L' R' B' R' U2 B2 D2 R D2 B



1x1x3: y z U2 M2 U' L D' = 5 STM

1x2x3: R' u r' u = 4 STM

1x2x3: R U2 R2 U r U2 R2 U R2 U2 R' U' M2 U R' = 15 STM

CMLL: U R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U' r' = 16 STM

LSE: U2 M' U M U M' U' M' U' M2 U' M' U2 M' U2 = 15 STM

Total: 5 + 4 + 15 + 16 + 15 = 55 STM

Scramble: R F' L' R D' B L' B F2 D2 B U2 L R2 D' R D' L D B2 D2 U R' B R D U F D' U2


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 14, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> Scramble: R F' L' R D' B L' B F2 D2 B U2 L R2 D' R D' L D B2 D2 U R' B R D U F D' U2



x2 U R U2 R y' z' R' U

l' U R U'

l' R' U R' U' R2 U R' U'

l' U R' U' R U' R' U

l R U' R2 U R U' R' U

z' R U R' U' R' F R F'

U2 x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R

next scramble: (0,5) / (3,-2) / (6,0) / (3,-3) / (-2,1) / (-1,6) / (-1,-1) / (-5,1) / (6,-1) / (4,5) / (-5,-4) / (6,-4) / (-4,3) / (-4,4) /

OSHT MIXIN IT UP.


----------



## qqwref (Sep 14, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> next scramble: (0,5) / (3,-2) / (6,0) / (3,-3) / (-2,1) / (-1,6) / (-1,-1) / (-5,1) / (6,-1) / (4,5) / (-5,-4) / (6,-4) / (-4,3) / (-4,4) /
> 
> OSHT MIXIN IT UP.



cubeshape: (-1,2) / (0,-2) / (1,0) / (2,2) / (0,-1) / (3,3) /
CO: (0,-1) / (-2,-5) /
EO: (5,-4) / (-3,0) / (4,1) / (-4,-1) / (3,0) /
CP+parity: (-5,3) / (-3,0) / (3,3) / (0,-3) /
EP+middle: (0,-5) / (0,3) / (-1,-1) / (1,-2) / (0,-3) / (0,3) / (-1,-1) / (-5,-2) / (6,0) / (2,6)

scramble: B L U B' R' L' B l u'


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 14, 2009)

qqwref said:


> scramble: B L U B' R' L' B l u'



z R U' R

x' U' R U R' U' L' U' L 

l' b

next: U M U2 M2 U2 M U2 M2 U' M' U2 M' U M' U M' U2 M2 U2 M U M U' M2 U

(solve with MU only plz)


----------



## qqwref (Sep 14, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> next: U M U2 M2 U2 M U2 M2 U' M' U2 M' U M' U M' U2 M2 U2 M U M U' M2 U
> 
> (solve with MU only plz)



EO: skip'd
L/R: U M2 U M2 U'
M slice: M' U2 M' U2 M2


```
scramble:
UU u2    dU u6    dd u4'   Ud u6    dU u6    Ud u5'   UU u5    UU u5'   UU u4    dd       dd
dd d4    dU d2    UU d2    Ud d5    UU       UU       Ud       dU       UU       dd d4'   Ud
```

mwahaha I bet you can't solve this


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 14, 2009)

qqwref said:


> ```
> scramble:
> UU u2    dU u6    dd u4'   Ud u6    dU u6    Ud u5'   UU u5    UU u5'   UU u4    dd       dd
> dd d4    dU d2    UU d2    Ud d5    UU       UU       Ud       dU       UU       dd d4'   Ud
> ...



only U turns

ddud -4 dudd -2 dudu -4 udud 2 uuud -3

flip 

ddud 4 dudd 2 udud 1 

uuud -3 uudu 4 uduu -2 duuu 3

next: M2 R2 L^ E2 D2 L2 Rv E> D< U< Mv U< D> R^ E< D2 M2 E> Rv M^ E< D2 M2 Rv L^ 

MUAHAHAHA


----------



## qqwref (Sep 14, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> next: M2 R2 L^ E2 D2 L2 Rv E> D< U< Mv U< D> R^ E< D2 M2 E> Rv M^ E< D2 M2 Rv L^
> 
> MUAHAHAHA



I'm not 100% sure this is written correctly but bear with me here
V: Mv U< Mv U>
ul corner: E> M2 E< M2
ur corner: Rv E2 R^ E2
dl corner: Mv D< M^ D>
dr corner: skip

next: B U3 A C B U B C U2 B U2 B C U2' C U2' C A B A U2 C B C A

*mad laughter*


----------



## Forte (Sep 14, 2009)

qqwref said:


> ```
> scramble:
> UU u2    dU u6    dd u4'   Ud u6    dU u6    Ud u5'   UU u5    UU u5'   UU u4    dd       dd
> dd d4    dU d2    UU d2    Ud d5    UU       UU       Ud       dU       UU       dd d4'   Ud
> ...



This was probably one of the most fun things that I have ever done.


```
1) Ud u2'   2) Ud u4'   3) dd u6   4) dd u2'   5) dU u'   6) dU       7) UU       8) Ud      9) Ud       10) dU      11) dd      12) dd   
   dd          Ud          dU         UU          UU         UU d2'      Ud d4'      Ud d'      dd d3'       dd d5       dU d3       Ud d5
```

First side:
1) Center+1st edge
2) 2nd edge
3) 3rd edge
4) 4th edge
5) Edges to 12:00

Second side (you can look at the clock on the second side, but you are still turning with respect to the first side):
6) 2 edges
7) 3rd edge
8) 4th edge
9) 1st corner
10) 2nd corner
11) 3rd corner
12) 4th corner
All clocks to 12:00 skip.

I know David Woner has already posted a solution, but I couldn't let this challenge get past me. Particularly strange was not using a flip.


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 14, 2009)

You could always learn a real no-flip method.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Sep 14, 2009)

No scramble: U' L' F B D R U2 L' B L' R2 U2 L D2 B2 U F' L R U F2 R F2 L B'

1x1x3: y2 x' R' U R' D' = 4 STM

1x2x3: R2 r' u R2 u2 = 5 STM

1x2x3: R2 U' R' U R M2 U2 M2 U' r U M2 U' R = 14 STM

CMLL: U R B' U R' B' R U' R' B = 10 STM

LSE: M U M' U' M U2 M' U2 M' U M2 U2 M U2 M = 15 STM

Total: 4 + 5 + 14 + 10 + 15 = 48 STM


----------



## Forte (Oct 4, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> You could always learn a real no-flip method.



Aww . . . but that's no fun 

Scramble: R2 D' R D' B' L F' U2 B' U2 B2 R U L R2 U R' L D U2 F' R2 B' U' D2

1x2x3 block: y' L' D' R F L2 R2 U' y F L' U L
Another one: R U R' U2 R' y2 R' F2 U' F' U R y' U M' U2 M U L' U2 L U' L F' L' F
CMLL in 2 looks : (y' U R U2 R' U' R U' R') (F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F')
EO: M' M' U' M'
UL/UR edges: U2 M' U2 M' M2 U
M slice edges: M2 U2 M' U2 M2 U2 M' U2

lolololololololololol 

Next Scramble: L U' R2 L2 U2 B' F2 L U R2 L2 F' U F2 R2 D2 U' F' R B D' F' B' L' U2


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 4, 2009)

Forte said:


> Next Scramble: L U' R2 L2 U2 B' F2 L U R2 L2 F' U F2 R2 D2 U' F' R B D' F' B' L' U2



cross (no ADF): y x U' R' U x' U L2
WTF2L: 
slot1: y' U2 R U' R' 
slot 2: y2 U' R U R' 
slot 3 (VHF2L): y' U2 R U R' U2 R B U' B' R'
CLS: D' y U2 R U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U' R U R'
PLL: y R2 U R' U' y (R U R' U')*2 R U R' y' R U' R2

next scramble: B' U2 L D R' F2 U F2 R2 F2 U D' B' D2 B R' L' F2 L' U' D L U' B L2


----------



## JustinJ (Oct 4, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> next scramble: B' U2 L D R' F2 U F2 R2 F2 U D' B' D2 B R' L' F2 L' U' D L U' B L2



FL: y2 z U2 L2
LL:U2 R U' R' F' U' R U R' U' F U'

Seriously,

Xcross: F2 L2 y F R2' F (U2) R
Pair 2: y' R' U' R
Pair 3: U' R U' R' U' y R' U' R
Pair 4+edge control: y' U R U R2' F R F'
OLL: (U2) F R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F2
PLL: M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2

Edit: Scramble: B2 U F B2 D B' L2 U' L F2 B' D2 F D' U F2 B R' U' R' D U F2 U2 F'


----------



## ErikJ (Oct 5, 2009)

Yalow said:


> Scramble: B2 U F B2 D B' L2 U' L F2 B' D2 F D' U F2 B R' U' R' D U F2 U2 F'



2x2x2: z' x' R2' U' R U' R' U2 
2x2x3: x2 R2 U F' R' F2
bad edges: y' x' U F R U R'
step4: y' U2 R U' R U' R' U2 R U' R'
CLS: U' R' U2 R U2 R' U2 R U R' U' R
PLL: R' U R U' R' F' U' F R U R' F R' F' R U' R U

LL was really long

next scramble: L F' D' U2 F2 D2 B L R2 D2 L R U2 B2 U F D' U B U' F2 D' B' F2 L' F U R2 F L


----------



## JLarsen (Oct 5, 2009)

ErikJ said:


> next scramble: L F' D' U2 F2 D2 B L R2 D2 L R U2 B2 U F D' U B U' F2 D' B' F2 L' F U R2 F L


Wow that was efficient. Was that what you would do in a speedsolve or a semi analyzed solve?


2x2x2: x' F B R' U' z F R2
2x2x3: z2 U R' U2 R U x' U2 L F2 L'
EO: y L' U L R' F' R
Step 4a: y' R U R2 U2 R
Step 4b: U2 R U' R' U R U' R'
OLL: U2 x R' U R D' R' F' R D
PLL: x' L' U' L y' R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 U' 

55 moves

Yeah 2x2x3 solution wasn't too amazing but I used it because I wouldn't have seen the other in a speed solve. Plus z rotations are epic.


Next Scramble: L2 D' R U2 D B R2 B U F R' L2 U R L' F2 B2 U2 B' F' R U' R' U' L'


----------



## ErikJ (Oct 5, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> Next Scramble: L2 D' R U2 D B R2 B U F R' L2 U R L' F2 B2 U2 B' F' R U' R' U' L'



2x2x3: z x U2 R' U R L' U2 x2' U r R U R U R' U' R U x2' z' 
bad edges: R U' R2' F' R L F L'
step4: y' U R U' R' U R' U' R
OLL: U R U R' U R U2 R'
PLL: U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R'

step4 saved the solve. 2x2x3 was terrible and I didn't look ahead to fix bad edges while doing the 2x2x3 so I got 6.

next scramble: U2 B D2 L R' B' D B' F2 D B F2 L' B' L D B' F' D2 U2 F' R2 F2 D' U' L' R D' U L'


----------



## fanwuq (Oct 5, 2009)

scramble: U2 B D2 L R' B' D B' F2 D B F2 L' B' L D B' F' D2 U2 F' R2 F2 D' U' L' R D' U L'


2x2x2: RL'U'R'DF
2x2x3: zyU'FR'U2FR'
EO: R'FRLF'L'
F2L: y'R'U'R2U'RUR2
OLL: z'yLUR'U'L'URx'
PLL: U'R2URUR'U'R'U'R'UR'
43 moves with cancellation. Linear solution in about 1 min.

Next: (F2U2F2L2B2L2U2F2D2R2L'U2RD2R'D2F2R'U2F'LF'LF'U2RD2U'BUR'U')


----------



## Forte (Oct 5, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Next: F2 U2 F2 L2 B2 L2 U2 F2 D2 R2 L' U2 R D2 R' D2 F2 R' U2 F' L F' L F' U2 R D2 U' B U R' U'



Cross happy: z y L' F' U R2 U2 L2
F2L pa: U' R2 U2 R U R' U R2
F2L re: U' R U' R' U2 R U' R'
F2L ci: U' L U L' U' L U L'
F2L vo: U' L' U L U2 L' U L
OLL roflmao: R' U' R' F R F' U R
PLLz does yes?: F' L' U L U L' U' L F L' U' L U L F' L' F U2

YAY!!

Next scramble: z (R U L D B2 y)*3


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 5, 2009)

Forte said:


> Next scramble: z (R U L D B2 y)*3




"cross": y' z R' y R Uw' L D2 y' R2
"F2L:"
slot 1: U' R y R' U2 R
slot 2: y' R U' R2 U R2
slot 3: y U' R U R' U2 R U' R'
slot 4: y2 U R U R' U' y' R' U' R
"OLL": U R U R' U' M' U R U' Rw'
"PLL" U y R' U R' U' y R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F U y'
the rest: S (Rw U Rw' U')*3 S'

Only Justin and Forte will understand what's so awesome about this solution 


next scramble: x (z R' L' F D2 y)*3 R2 U R2 F B'


----------



## Forte (Oct 5, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> Forte said:
> 
> 
> > Next scramble: z (R U L D B2 y)*3
> ...



Did you scramble wrong? I am getting a very similar looking but different state for the scramble and inverse solution 

Also, IT IS SO THE BEST TRICK TO KNOW TO COMPLETE TEH CUBE 

Also,


Sa967St said:


> next scramble: x (z R' L' F D2 y)*3 R2 U R2 F B'



This is going to be a normal solve:

*Cross: x' y D' x' R' F U' R2
F2L 1: y' U R U' R' U R U R'
F2L 2: R' U R U' R' U' R
F2L 3: U2 L U L' U' y' U' R U R'
F2L 4: y' U2 R U' R' U R U' R' F' U' F*

OH NO I THOUGHT I HAD DONE F2L RIGHT BUT I ACTUALLY HAVE 2 CROSS PIECES FLIPPED AND MY F2L PAIR IS UPSIDE-DOWN!!! O WAIT!!!

*Super-awesome F2L trick: S (Rw U Rw' U')*3 S'*

GOOD SAVE FORTE 

*OLL: R' F R' F' R2 U2 y R' F R F'
PLL: R' U2 R' Dw' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R U' F U*

Next scramble: B Bw D Dw E F Fw L Lw M R Rw S U Uw x y z


----------



## i luv pants (Oct 5, 2009)

> next scramble: U2 B D2 L R' B' D B' F2 D B F2 L' B' L D B' F' D2 U2 F' R2 F2 D' U' L' R D' U L'



F' U' L F Y' U L' U2 F U 2z 2Y U' R U' R' L' U' L 2Y L' U' L Y R U' R' R U' R' d R' U' R U' R' U' R U R R U' R' B' U B R U' R' d R' U' R U' R' U' R U F (R U R' U') x3 F' Y2 R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F




Next scramble:R' L' D' L2 U B2 R' U' F' B2 D' R' B2 R F' B' L' D U' L D F D' B' D


----------



## Forte (Oct 5, 2009)

i luv pants said:


> > next scramble: U2 B D2 L R' B' D B' F2 D B F2 L' B' L D B' F' D2 U2 F' R2 F2 D' U' L' R D' U L'
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You did the wrong scramble 

x-Cross: z' y2 F2 D R' U R U' R2 D2
F2L 2: y' U' R' U R U L' U L 
F2L 3: U2 R U2 R' y R U' R'
F2L 4: y' U R U2 R' y' U R' U' R
OLL: U R U R' U' R' F R F'
PLL: U2 y' R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F

Scramble: B Bw D Dw E F Fw L Lw M R Rw S U Uw x y z


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Oct 5, 2009)

> Scramble: B Bw D Dw E F Fw L Lw M R Rw S U Uw x y z


U' R2 U2 R' U D2 z
U' L' U L
U' R' U' R U R' U' R 
U2 L U' L' U L U L' 
L' U' L U' L' U2 L
y R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2

I tried CF, but that was crap. What can Francois get on that scramble? 

Next scramble: U2 D2 F2 R2 U2 D2 L2 D2 U2 B2 D2 R2 F2 D2 R2 U2 D2 F2 L2 U2 B2 L2 R2 U2 D2


----------



## TacticalPenguin (Oct 5, 2009)

Here I go butchering what Im sure can be made into an easy solve
Cross R2 D2
F2L (keyhole with an f2l pair thrown in there)
RU'R'U y RUR' y2 U2 RU'R' U2 L' U' L y RU'R' U2 D' y' RU'R' D2 U' y2 RU'R' y2 L'U'L'U'L'ULUL D'
EO skip
EP: U2 y' RUR'URU2R'
CO: RU'L'UR'U'L
CP: R2U2 R2U2 R2U R2U2 R2U2 R2U2

next: RUR'y x4 D2 U2 L2 B2 R2 F2 D' U' L B R F


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 5, 2009)

Forte said:


> This is going to be a normal solve:
> 
> ...
> OH NO I THOUGHT I HAD DONE F2L RIGHT BUT I ACTUALLY HAVE 2 CROSS PIECES FLIPPED AND MY F2L PAIR IS UPSIDE-DOWN!!! O WAIT!!!
> ...


 rofl. That F2L trick IS super-awesome


----------



## piemaster (Oct 5, 2009)

2x2:F' R' L' D' y R' L' F' R 
2x2x3:U' L2 L' U2 L U' L' U L
EO: y' R' F' U' F U R2 F' U' F
Fridrich pair:U2 R U R' U R' U R U' R' U' R' U2 R U2 R' U R
OLL: U2 Sune 
PLL: y' U2 J(a) perm

I suck at petrus! HELLLP!

Next scramble: L R2 B2 R' D' R' B R B2 F2 U' F' D2 L' B' U2 R2 U' F2 U2 L' U2 D L' R


----------



## TacticalPenguin (Oct 5, 2009)

Cross: B'D'B'D'LD'
F2L (keyhole-slot-beginner hybrid): U' y2 RUR' y' RU'R'URU'R' y2 RU'R' UD2L'UL D2U y RU'R' U y2 LULULU'L'U'L'
EO: L d R U' F'
EP: U' y RUR'URU2R'
CO: RU'L'UR'U'LRU'L'UR'U'L
CP: UR'D2R UR'D2R UR'D2R U2R'D2R U (terrible I know)
next scramble: F' U B' R' U F2 U2 F' U' F U2 D B' D' R2 B2 U'


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Oct 6, 2009)

TacticalPenguin said:


> next scramble: F' U B' R' U F2 U2 F' U' F U2 D B' D' R2 B2 U'



funny


----------



## Forte (Oct 6, 2009)

TacticalPenguin said:


> next scramble: F' U B' R' U F2 U2 F' U' F U2 D B' D' R2 B2 U'



Center permutation: M E' M' E
Edge permutation: (U' R' U' R' U' R' U R U R U2) x2 (U L U L U L U' L' U' L' U2)
Edge orientation: B' D' B (M U)*4 B' D B
Corner Orientation: R2 (R' D R D' R' D R) U' (R' D' R D R' D' R) U R2

Next scramble: (MUSEUM yES zzz)*5


----------



## JLarsen (Oct 6, 2009)

piemaster said:


> 2x2:F' R' L' D' y R' L' F' R
> 2x2x3:U' L2 L' U2 L U' L' U L
> EO: y' R' F' U' F U R2 F' U' F
> Fridrich pair:U2 R U R' U R' U R U' R' U' R' U2 R U2 R' U R
> ...



Read the solutions on the bottom of page 11 by me and Erik J, and then the first one on 12 by Fanwuq.


----------



## Innocence (Oct 6, 2009)

Forte said:


> TacticalPenguin said:
> 
> 
> > next scramble: F' U B' R' U F2 U2 F' U' F U2 D B' D' R2 B2 U'
> ...



Cross: R2 F' y D' R' D R D' F D (Hardly optimal, but can't be bothered re-trying)

F2L: #1 L' U' L R U' R' U y L' U L #2 R U R' U2 R U' R' U2 R' U' R U' R' U R(I'm thinking too much...) #3 R U' R' U F' U' F #4 y' L' U' L U2 F U2 F' U F U' F'

OLL: (Maybe cube rotations) U' r U2 R' U' R U' r'

PLL: R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U R' F' R2 U'

Oops, forgot next scramble. Stand by...
Next scramble:
B R B' U S' U L Y F' U R Y S U L' L D R U R' U' Z' U L U' U R'


----------



## guitardude7241 (Oct 6, 2009)

man, screw these retarted scrambles.

B F U L F' L2 R2 D R' L2 B U' D2 F R2 F D' F' U D F' L' R2 F2 L

Cross: x L U F2 U r' u R (7/7)
1st: L U' L' y' L' U2 L (6/13)
2nd: U R U' R' U' y L' U L (8/21)
3rd: R U' R2 U R U' R' U' R (9/30)
4th: U2 R U2 R' U' R U R' U R U' R' (12/42)
OLL: U F R U R' U' F' f R U R' U' f' (13/55)
PLL: U R' U L' U2 R U' L R' U L' U2 R U' L U (16/71)

wow. too many moves.


----------



## Forte (Oct 6, 2009)

No scramble provided, using the one above.



Innocence said:


> Next scramble:
> B R B' U S' U L *y* F' U R *y* S U L' L D R U R' U' *z'* U L U' U R'



Cmon, learn your notation XD

Cross: z L D L R' D L
F2L 1: U2 R U' R' U2 R U' R'
F2L 2: U' R' U' R U2 R' U' R
F2L 3: U' L' U L B L' B' L
F2L 4: L2 U2 L U L' U L2
OLL: U F' L' U' L U F U F R U R' U' F'
PLL: R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R U

Hooray!

Fine, here's a normal scramble 

Next scramble: D F R2 F2 D B' L2 U2 R D2 U2 F2 D U' B2 U2 L' D2 F2 U L2 D' U B2 U2


----------



## TacticalPenguin (Oct 6, 2009)

cross: z2 F L' U' F U2 L' U' z2 (hmm i guess i couldve just done that on the bottom...) 7/7
corner 1: y RU'R' 3/10
corner 2: y' U' RU'R' 4/14
corner 3: y' RU2R' 3/17
edge 1: FU'F' 3/20
edge 2: U2 D RU'R' 5/25
edge 3: U' u2 F'UF 5/30
corner 4: u' RUR'U'RUR' 8/38
edge 4: d' LULULU'L'U'L' 10/48 (damn that f2l sucked)
D2 1/49
EO: U FURU'R'F 7/56
EP: U' y' RUR'URU2R' 8/64
Corners: L'URU'LUR' U' RU'L'UR'U'LU 16/80

edit: this was for the scramble at the top of guitardude's post:
B F U L F' L2 R2 D R' L2 B U' D2 F R2 F D' F' U D F' L' R2 F2 L

scramble: L B D' L D' R' B R2 D B U' R2 D2 R L2 F L' B U2 B2 U2 B2 F' L2 U'


----------



## Forte (Oct 6, 2009)

TacticalPenguin said:


> scramble: L B D' L D' R' B R2 D B U' R2 D2 R L2 F L' B U2 B2 U2 B2 F' L2 U'



Cross: y D2 R' D' R' L
F2L 1: R' F U' R U' F'
F2L 2: U2 L U L' Rw' R2 U' R' U M'
F2L 3: U L U2 L' F' L F L'
F2L 4: y' U2 L' U L
WV: U R U2 L' U L U2 R' U' L' U L
PLL: R' U R' Dw' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F U2

Let's mix it up, but stay in the realm of 3x3! XD

Next scramble: U2 R U' R' U2 R U R2 U' R2 U' R' U2 R U R' U R' U R U' R2 U R U


----------



## JustinJ (Oct 6, 2009)

Forte said:


> Next scramble: U2 R U' R' U2 R U R2 U' R2 U' R' U2 R U R' U R' U R U' R2 U R U



Double XCross: R U R U2
Slot 3: R U2 R U' R' U' R U' R2 
Slot 4: U' R' U2 R U R U' R' U' R' U' R
LL: U R2 U' R U' R2 U' R U' R' U2 R' U2 R' U' R U2

CubeExplorer was used gratuitously.

Next Scramble: D2 F2 D U' F2 B' R D2 F U' R' L' D2 R' B2 F2 U2 B2 D B2 U' D2 L2 R' F2

For lame people:
Block: U' R' U R U2 R2
Pair: U' R' U' R U' R' U R
COLL: U R U R' U R U2 R2 U' R U' R' U2 R
PLL: U' R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U'


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 6, 2009)

Yalow said:


> Next Scramble: D2 F2 D U' F2 B' R D2 F U' R' L' D2 R' B2 F2 U2 B2 D B2 U' D2 L2 R' F2



Step A 1x1x3: [y x'] U l' U' l U' M2 = 6 STM
Step B 1x2x3: [y'] R' u' R u' R u = 6 STM
Step C 1x1x3: U M2 U2 R' = 4 STM
Step D 1x2x3: U R U2 R' U' M U R' = 8 STM
Corner Orientation: R U2 R' U' R U' R' = 7 STM
Corner Permutation: U R' U l' U2 r U' r' U2 L2 [x] = 10 STM
Edge Orientation: M' U M' U2 M' U M' = 7 STM
Left and Right: U' M2 U' = 3 STM
Middle: M U2 M U2 M2 = 5 STM

Total: 6 + 6 + 4 + 8 + 7 + 10 + 7 + 3 + 5 = 56 STM

Comment: Well, I saw some better solutions, but I went for speed instead of number of moves. I had a couple cancellations but for using 2 look corners, I'm pretty happy with it.

Next Scramble: D L R U2 L R' F2 D L' R D' U B2 U' R B' F2 U R2 D U2 B2 U' F2 R' B' U' B L2 R'


----------



## TacticalPenguin (Oct 11, 2009)

Cross: R2 L D' R' B D' 6/6
Keyhole/slot F2L:
F2L 1: y' F U2 F' L U' L' 6/12
A corner: U2 R U R' 4/16
F2L 2: y U2 RUR'U' RUR' 8/24
An edge: d D F' U F 5/29
Last corner: u' R U2 R' 4/33
Last edge: U2 y LULULU'L'U'L' 10/43
EO: FRUR'U'F' 6/49
EP: y RUR'URU2R' 7/56
CO: RU'L'UR'U'L RU'L'UR'U'L 14/70
CP: R'D2R U2 R'D2R U R'D2R U R'D2R U2 16/86 (I need to learn a real A-perm, I know)

next scramble:
F' B' D B2 R' F B' D R' L2 U' F' U' B2 R2 U L D B' L' F2 B' D2 U2 F'


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 11, 2009)

TacticalPenguin said:


> next scramble:
> F' B' D B2 R' F B' D R' L2 U' F' U' B2 R2 U L D B' L' F2 B' D2 U2 F'



Step A: [y' z2] R2 L' U' L (4/4)
Step B: D l2 D2 (3/7)
Step C: U r' (2/9)
Step D: U R' U' M2 U2 M' U' R' (8/17)
CO: F R' F' R U R U' R' (8/25)
CP: U R' U l' U2 r U' r' U2 r2 [x'] (10/35)
EO: U M' U M' (4/39)
EP: U2 M U2 M U M2 U' (7/46)

Comment: Inspection was about 5 seconds, didn't even realize it was lucky untill it was a 17 move F2B. This was completely colour fixed, no neutrality, and I used 2 look CMLL. During Step A I saw the second 1x1x3. During Step B I saw the third 1x1x3. During Step C I saw that both edges were already solved but one was misoriented. Normal but fast 2 look CMLL. Easy LSE. Probably the luckiest solve I've ever had.

Next Scramble: U L R' D U L R B' F' L2 D2 U2 R F' U2 R2 D2 U2 B' F2 U' L' B2 F' D' F L R2 B F'


----------



## Forte (Oct 12, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> Next Scramble: U L R' D U L R B' F' L2 D2 U2 R F' U2 R2 D2 U2 B' F2 U' L' B2 F' D' F L R2 B F'



Crossie: x2 y' F R U R x' U L' U2
F2L one: R' F2 R D' F' D
F2L two: U' F U F' U' F' U
F2L three: F2 L' F L
F2L four: F' R' F' R F2 R' F R
OLL: F' Lw' F' Lw L' F' L F Lw' F Lw
PLL: R F R' z' R2 Fw' R F' R' F R' Fw R2 F

Next scramble: R U2 R' U2 R U R' F' U' F U2 R U R' U2 F' U F U2 R U R' U' R U2 R' U2 R U' R' U2


----------



## Escher (Oct 12, 2009)

Forte said:


> Next scramble: R U2 R' U2 R U R' F' U' F U2 R U R' U2 F' U F U2 R U R' U' R U2 R' U2 R U' R' U2



ELS: r U r' U2' M'UM (7)

CLS: (U) R U' R U2' R' U' R U' R2 (17)

PLL: (U2) R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 (U') (32)

That's a lorra moves.

Next scramble:
R' U R2 L2 U2 R U2 L' U' R2 L2 U2 R2 U R2 U R' U2 R U R' L U L U2


----------



## Forte (Oct 12, 2009)

Escher said:


> Forte said:
> 
> 
> > Next scramble: R U2 R' U2 R U R' F' U' F U2 R U R' U2 F' U F U2 R U R' U' R U2 R' U2 R U' R' U2
> ...



You forgot a U2 at the beginning 

F2L left: U R U' L' U' R U2 L U2 L R U' R' L U' L'

F2L right (+phasing): R2 U R' U' R U' R U2 R' U2 R U' R' U R U2 R'

ZZLL: B2 L2 F2 D2 F' D' F' L2 B2 U B' R2 B U'



Next scramble: U' M' U M U2 M2 U2 M' U M2 U' M2 U' M' U2 M2 U' M U' M U' M2 U2 M' U2


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 12, 2009)

Forte said:


> Next scramble: U' M' U M U2 M2 U2 M' U M2 U' M2 U' M' U2 M2 U' M U' M U' M2 U2 M' U2



M2 U M' U M2 U' M' U2 M2 U2 M' U

Next scramble: L R B' L2 R F L2 R B' F U2 L' D2 B' F2 U L' R F' R D2 F' R' F L D' B F2 D U'


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 12, 2009)

Escher said:


> Next scramble:
> R' U R2 L2 U2 R U2 L' U' R2 L2 U2 R2 U R2 U R' U2 R U R' L U L U2



cross 'n stuff: U L U L2 y' R2 U' R2 U R2 y' R U R' U' D2 R U R' D2 R U R' U y L'w U2 Lw y' R U' R' L' U L U R U R' 

random F2L thing: L' U' L U L F' L' F

WV: R U R' U2 R U2 R2 U2 R U R' U R U

fix FL edges: y' M2 U2 M2

ELL: y' U2 M' U M U M' U2 M' U M' U M U M' U M'

edit: Forte beat me to it >_>


miniGOINGS said:


> Next scramble: L R B' L2 R F L2 R B' F U2 L' D2 B' F2 U L' R F' R D2 F' R' F L D' B F2 D U'




most of the cross : y L F2 D2 L' 
F2L pair 1 : y' R2 U' R' U R U' R'
F2: pair 2 : y U' R' U R
F2L pair 3 : y U R' U' R
pairing F2L pair 4 : y' U' R U R' U R U R' 
WV : y U' L' U L U2 L' U L U2 L' U' L
random T Perm : y2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'
ELL : M' U M U M' U2 M U' M' U' M U2



next scramble: D' B R' B R B' D' B' L D F2 R' U' R U F' D' R' F2 D L2 U' B' R' B'


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 14, 2010)

Bump, because this is kinda fun and helpful at the same time.


Scramble said:


> D' B R' B R B' D' B' L D F2 R' U' R U F' D' R' F2 D L2 U' B' R' B'


Cross: z y' U R' F2 y2 U R' F R
F2L 1: U' R U' R' y' R U2 R'
F2L 2: y U R' U' R U' y L' U' L
F2L 3: y L' U L U y' R' U R
F2L 4: R U R' U y' R' U' R
OLL: U R U R' U' M' U R U' r'
PLL: y F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'

Next scramble: B2 F2 L2 R2 D R U R U2 R2 B U2 D2 L' F2 U' R2 U2 L' U B' F2 L D2 L


----------



## Ranzha (Jun 14, 2010)

I like this idea.

For ben1996's scramble:

X-cross: z2 R2 B' L F' L2 y (U2 R U' R') D'
F2L 2: y2 D' (R U R' U') (R U R' U') D
F2L 3: y' R' U R U R' U R
F2L 4: U' R U2 R' U y' R' U' R
OLL: y2 R U2 R' U' R U' R' L' U2 L U L' U L (antisune on either side)
PLL: R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U.

Next!
L' D U L F D B2 D2 R F D U2 F2 L U' L2 D2 U2 B R' F D' U' B' F.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jun 14, 2010)

FB: x2 RU2M2DRF'r'U'R'F
SB: RUM'UMU'(rM')U'MU2RU'R'
CMLL: UR'UR2Dr'U2rD'R2U'r
LSE: M'UMU'M'U'M' (E2ME2M) U
RouxPwnz: true

R L' U' B' D L' U L' F' L2 F' B2 R2 L' U' B D U F' B L' F' D L R' U' B2 U' F B


----------



## Samania (Jun 14, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> R L' U' B' D L' U L' F' L2 F' B2 R2 L' U' B D U F' B L' F' D L R' U' B2 U' F B



this is my first time giving it a go. 
Cross on D: L F2 y R U F2 U' F R' F'
F2L 1: y' R U2 R' L U L'
F2L 2: R' U R L' U' L y R U' R'
F2L 3: y' U R U R' U2 R U R'
F2L 4: U2 L' U L U2 L' U' L
OLL: r U R' U R U' R' U R U2' r
PLL:R2 R U R' U' R' U' R' U R'

My first ever time typing the whole thing out 

Got this from the funny/hard/weird scramble thread: 
U L U2 D2 F' D2 F D R D L2 U R2 L2 F2 U' B2 R2


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 14, 2010)

Samania said:


> U L U2 D2 F' D2 F D R D L2 U R2 L2 F2 U' B2 R2




2x2x3; y'x'R'FUFRF2D2x'y
1x2x3; F'RU'R'FLFL'Fy'U'RUR'
OLL; FRUR'U'RUR'U'F'
PLL; URB'RF2R'BRF2R2

40 moves HTM. Freestyle F2L <3

EDIT; 

2x2x3; y'x'R'FUFRF2D2x'y
1x2x3; F'RU'R'FLFL'Fy'U'Mx
CLL; UR'ULUL'UL
ELL; yM'U'F2M2U'MUF2UM2

36 moves STM.


nxt scrmbl; F R2 L D2 B2 U2 F' D2 L2 B2 F L D' B' R2 L F L2 R D2 R' F' U2 D' R'


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 14, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> nxt scrmbl; F R2 L D2 B2 U2 F' D2 L2 B2 F L D' B' R2 L F L2 R D2 R' F' U2 D' R'



Xcross: L' D' L2 y' L l U' x
2nd pair: R' U2 R U2 y L' U' L
3rd pair: U' L U' L' U L U L'
4th pair: U' R U' R' U2 y' R' U' R
OLL: F U R U' R' F'
PLL: R2 U' R' U R U' y' x' L' U' R U' R' U' L U

49 moves. Nothing spectacular, but the Xcross was pretty nice.

Next scramble (if I don't get ninja'd):
B F2 D B R B F D U2 L2 R' D2 B U2 B F' D' L R2 F2 D L D U' L'

Chris


----------



## gavnasty (Jun 14, 2010)

cross: x2 y R' L F' L D2
1st pair:U R U' R' U2 R U' R'
2nd pair: y U L' U L U2 y' R U R'
3rd pair: U L' U2 L U2 L' U L
4th pair: U2 L U L' U' y' L' U' L
OLL: U R U2 R2' F R F' U2' R' F R F'
PLL: U' y' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'

I don't know how to annotate moves well. So don't be mad if I'm terribly wrong.

Next Scramble: L' B' L' B2 F L' D2 U2 L' B D' R' B D2 B' F U' B2 L U' L R2 D U L2


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 14, 2010)

Cross: z2 U2 L F' D' R F R2
F2L1: L U' L' U L U' L'
F2L2: y' U R U' R' U2 R' U R
F2L3: d' R' U R U2 R' U R
F2L4: L' U L U' L' U L
OLL: U L' U' L U' L' U L U L F' L' F
PLL: R' U' R y R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 U'

Next scramble: B' D R D' F2 R' F D2 U' R' F' L R2 D2 L F2 L D2 F L2 D2 L2 U' L2 F'


----------



## rachmaninovian (Jun 14, 2010)

FL corners + 1 edge : U2 M2 y R' U R' U' R U R'
CLL: F R U R' U' y' R U2 R' U2 R2
2 more FL edges: M U' M' y M' U' M
Left layer: z' R2 L U M2 U' l' U' M2 U2 M2 U' l2 U' M U l U' M U2 M2 U'
last redge+ orient: F2 r U R' U' M U R U' R'
permute midges: x M2 U2 M2

next scramble: F R2 U2 R2 D' B F' D' B' R B' L B' F U' F' D' L D R2 D2 B F2 R2 B2


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 14, 2010)

scrambo: 
F R2 U2 R2 D' B F' D' B' R B' L B' F U' F' D' L D R2 D2 B F2 R2 B2

solution:
z2y' F' R' D2 R' (sort of xcross (twister corner))
U R' U R U' R' U' R (F2L pair 2)
y' R U' R' U' R U2 R' (F2L pair 3)
M' U M U2 R' F R (omg my favourite ZBF2L case)
U2 R' U2 R U' R' U R U' R' U' R (EJF2L/CLS)
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U F' L' U L (PLL)

1 rotation 

next scrambo: B2 U2 B' F U' R B' D' F' L2 R2 F2 U' D' F L2 R D2 F2 R2 U R' F L' D2


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 14, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> next scramble: B2 U2 B' F U' R B' D' F' L2 R2 F2 U' D' F L2 R D2 F2 R2 U R' F L' D2



Cross: z x2 U' F' L x U' F' L2
F2L1: z' U' L' U L U L U L'
F2L2: R U R'
F2L3+4: R' U' R d' R U' R' U2 L U' L'
OLL: U R U R' U R U2 R' F R U R' U' F'
PLL: U2 L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2 U2

Tried left cross. I like it.

next scramble: R' B2 F U' D R2 U2 D' R2 D' U' B U F R' L' B2 L2 R B' F' L' F2 U' D'


----------



## tanjiajien (Jun 14, 2010)

Looks fun! xD


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Jun 14, 2010)

Scramble - R' B2 F U' D R2 U2 D' R2 D' U' B U F R' L' B2 L2 R B' F' L' F2 U' D'

Cross (bottom) D2 R U R' U' R2 U' R' F B'
F2L 1 - R' U' R U2 y' R' U R 
F2L 2 - U R U' R' U2 y L U L'
F2L 3 - U L' U' L U L' U' L U F' L F L'
F2L 4 - U' r' U' R U M'
OLL - R U2 R2 U' R U' R' U2 F R F'
PLL - (T Perm) U

next scramble - U2 F R D2 R2 F D2 L U' R' D B2 D' F2 B2 D' F2 U' F2 U2


----------



## Raffael (Jun 14, 2010)

Scramble: U2 F R D2 R2 F D2 L U' R' D B2 D' F2 B2 D' F2 U' F2 U2

cross: x2 y F L' R2 d L2 (5)
1st: U' R U R2 F R F' (7)
2nd: U2 L2 B L2 B' (5)
3rd: L' U' L U' L' U' L (7)
4th: U R' U R B d L' (7)
OLL: f R U R' U' f' + r U R' U' L' U l F' (6+8, 2 look OLL)
PLL: y R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U' (14)

59 moves HTM

next scramble:
F' D R2 U2 F' L2 F2 L B' R2 D2 F D' B' D2 L' F2 D' F R2 B2 R2 B' D2 L'


----------



## Rinfiyks (Jun 14, 2010)

Scramble: F' D R2 U2 F' L2 F2 L B' R2 D2 F D' B' D2 L' F2 D' F R2 B2 R2 B' D2 L'

Cross: x2 D2 B' R' D2
F2L 1: L2 F' L2 F
F2L 2: y2 L' U' L U2 L' U' L
F2L 3: d R' U R U' y L U L'
F2L 4: y U' L' U' L U2 L' U' L
OLL 1: y' R' U' F' U F R
OLL 2: F R U' R' U' R U2 R' U' F'
PLL 1: x' z' R' D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R2
PLL 2: x M2 U' M2 U' M U2 M2 U2 M U'

FTM: 65
QTM: 79


Scramble: R B' R' F' U' B U R' B F L' U2 B' L2 B' D R U2 L U' F' B2 L2 B2 R


----------



## AnthonyH (Jun 14, 2010)

Scramble: R B' R' F' U' B U R' B F L' U2 B' L2 B' D R U2 L U' F' B2 L2 B2 R

Cross: D F' R' U F' L2 U2 L' R' F R 

F2l 1:R U' R2 U' R U L' U' L 
F2l 2:U2 Y' R' U' R U' R' U R 
F2l 3:U2 Y2 R U2 R' U' R' U2 R U' Y L' U L - :fp
F2l 4: U2 Y' R' U2 R U2 R' U R 

OLL: U f R U R' U' f' U F R U R' U'

PLL: U Y2 R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2


Scramble: B D' F2 R D U2 F' B L B U' F' B U D' F' L2 B2 U2 B U' F' L' R' B'


----------



## hooboork (Jun 14, 2010)

Scramble: B D' F2 R D U2 F' B L B U' F' B U D' F' L2 B2 U2 B U' F' L' R' B'

CF 
orient bottom corners: x' z' L U2 L' U L
orient upper corners: U' R2 U R U2 R U2 R
permute all corners: x2 R U2 R' U' R U2 l U R' U' l
3/4 left hand side edges: z' L2 U L2 R2 x2 U' L' U L2 R2 x2 U' L' U' L R' x U z2
left hand side layer: R L U' L x R' U L2 R x' U L2 R2 x2 U' L2 U' L R' x U L U' L2 R2 x2 U2 L2 R2 x2 U'
opposite layer: forced skip
orient middle edges: y z' R2 U L' R x' U' R2 U M' U'
permute middle edges: forced skip

next scramble: F R2 L B F' L' B' R2 L B L R' U2 L D' R D2 U' L R' U' B2 F D2 L'


----------



## riffz (Jun 14, 2010)

> F R2 L B F' L' B' R2 L B L R' U2 L D' R D2 U' L R' U' B2 F D2 L'



Cross: x2 L' (B F') R' D' L2 D2 (not a short solution but I found I could fingertrick it fast so I went with it)

F2L 1: U' L U' L' U L U' L'

F2L 2: y R U' R' U R U R'

F2L 3: U' L' U' L U L' U' L

F2L 4: U L U' L' y' L' U2 L

OLL: U' R U R' U R' F R F' R U2 R'

PLL: G perm... I'm not writing this out.


----------



## nck (Jun 14, 2010)

F R2 L B F' L' B' R2 L B L R' U2 L D' R D2 U' L R' U' B2 F D2 L' 
x2
L' R F D R U' R' B D L D' (i suck) 
R' U' R U' R U L' U2 L' R U2 R' 
L U2 L' U2 L2 U' L' U' L U2 L2 U' L2 U L' U' L U' L' (lol)
U' R' U2 R2 U R D' R U R' D R2 U' R U' R' U2


----------



## Rinfiyks (Jun 14, 2010)

AnthonyH said:


> F2l 3:U2 Y2 R U2 R' U' R' U2 R U' Y L' U L - :fp



I would do that for a case like that! Glad I'm not the only one


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jun 14, 2010)

cross: R U L' U R D2 F' U' R U'
F2L 1: z2 y' R' U R2 U R'
F2L 2: d' R U R' L U L'
F2L 3: (R U R' U')x3
F2L 4: R' U R
OLL: U' (F R U R' U' F')
PLL: U y L' U L' U' L' U' L' U L U L2

Time: 20.47
I used the first scramble


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 14, 2010)

GIMME A DAMN SCRAMBLE


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 14, 2010)

FU


----------



## Samania (Jun 15, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> GIMME A DAMN SCRAMBLE



L R F B U' F' L2 R2 D' L2 F U R D F B' L2 F R U' R D2 U2 R' L'.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 15, 2010)

Cross: z2 D2 L F' D' F2 L
F2L1: U' R' U R U2 L U L'
F2L2: U L' U L R' U R
F2L3: U' R U' R' U' L' U' L U' L' U L
F2L4: U' y L' U' L 
OLL: U' r U R' U R' F R F' R U2 r'
PLL: U r2 U R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R U

63 moves HTM.

Only one rotation. Pair 3 was kinda long but only because I could get an easy last slot.

F U F L2 D2 R2 U' D L2 U F D' R2 L2 D B R B' L R2 D F' R' F' U'


----------



## Forte (Jun 15, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> FU



Cross: z2 y' R2 U R F2 U L2 U B2
F2L 1: R U' R' U' R' U' R
F2L 2: U L' U L R U' R'
F2L 3: U' L2 U2 L' U' L U' L2
F2L 4: L' U2 L U' L F' L' F
OLL: M U' M' U2 M U' M'
PLL: R' U R U' R2 F' U' F U x R U R' U' R2


----------



## SuperNerd (Jun 15, 2010)

Old scramble: F U F L2 D2 R2 U' D L2 U F D' R2 L2 D B R B' L R2 D F' R' F' U'

Ok... Here I go.

Cross: U' L B R' B2 z' (5/5)
F2L 1: R U' R U x' U' R' U (7/12)
F2L 2: R' x U' R2 U R U' R' U (8/20)
F2L 3: R' x' U' R' U R2 F R' F' (8/28)
F2L 4: x2' R' U' R' U R' U' R U R F R' F' z (12/40)
OLL: M' U M U2 M' U M (7/47)
PLL: U R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R U2 (14/61)

STM: 61 (ouch)

New scramble: U2 R' D B2 F D' B2 D' R' D U' F D2 F2 D2 L U' D2 R2 B' D' U2 R D L'


----------



## Ranzha (Jun 15, 2010)

I like STM. Period.

Scramble: U2 R' D B2 F D' B2 D' R' D U' F D2 F2 D2 L U' D2 R2 B' D' U2 R D L'

Cross: x2 F L2 F2 R' D F [6/6]
F2L 1: E R U R' E' R U' R' [8/14]
F2L 2: U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R' U R [12/26]
F2L 3: y R' U R U' y R U R' [7/33]
F2L 4: y U2 R U R' U2' y L' U L [8/41]
OLL: U2 L' U' L U' L' U L U L F L' F' [13/54]
PLL: R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U2. [19/73]
Time: 21.00 seconds.
TPS: 3.48.

Reconstructing solves is so fun!


EDIT: NEW SCRAMBLE:
R' B D2 U' B' F2 U R B F2 L R' D U2 F R2 D' U' B' L' B F U2 L2 B.


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 15, 2010)

Forte said:


> Kirjava said:
> 
> 
> > FU
> ...


nice F2L, no rotations!


----------



## Samania (Jun 15, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> EDIT: NEW SCRAMBLE:
> R' B D2 U' B' F2 U R B F2 L R' D U2 F R2 D' U' B' L' B F U2 L2 B.



XCross:R U' R B R' U' L' U' L
the rest of the cross: y R U R' F2 B' L B
F2L 1: U R U R' U' F U F'
F2L 2: U R U R' L' U L
F2L 3: U R U' R' U2 F U' F


Im hungry so I'll just stop there. Theres probably ALOT of mistakes. 

next scramble: U L2 U' B U2 L2 R' D' R' F' L' U F' D B U2 L2 D2 L U' D' L2 R D L2


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 15, 2010)

Cross: x2 L F' L2 D2 L' F' [6/6]
F2L 1: L' U L2' U' L' [5/11]
F2L 2: U' R' U R F' U' F [7/18]
F2L 3: U2 L' U' L [4/22]
F2L 4: U y F' L' U L F R U R' [9/31]
OLL: U2 r U R' U' M U R U' R' [11/42]
PLL: L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2 U2 [14/56]


Just one rotation...I found a solution that does the last slot in a different (slow, inefficient) way, and has a nice L shape OLL and a PLL skip.

NEXT SCRAMBLE: F' U B' U B2 R' L2 D B' R' U F' U B2 U2 F2 D U' F' R2 D U2 F' R' D2


----------



## Ranzha (Jun 15, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> NEXT SCRAMBLE: F' U B' U B2 R' L2 D B' R' U F' U B2 U2 F2 D U' F' R2 D U2 F' R' D2



I use STM. Deal, you FTMers.

Cross: R F2 L U R2 B' x2 [6/6]
F2L 1: D' R U' R' D R U' R' U L U' L' [12/18]
F2L 2: D' R U' R' D [5/23]
F2L 3: U R U' R' [4/27]
F2L 4: y' R U2 R' U2 R U R' [7/34]
PLL: R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' [13/47]
OLL: U y M' U M U2 M' U M [8/55].
Time: 18.88.
TPS: 2.91.

Yeah. Try this one out. I liked the second and third F2Ls a bunch.
Oh, and I did PLL before OLL only because I had an all corners OLL.

Next scramble: F2 R2 B2 L2 R2 U' R2 F2 D2 U B2 D' U2 R' F D2 F' D R' F U' R.
I just did that scramble for FMC. It was weird.


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 15, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> F' U B' U B2 R' L2 D B' R' U F' U B2 U2 F2 D U' F' R2 D U2 F' R' D2




Everyone is boring.

Step1; F'URD2yR'FRzy
Step2; RUR'U'F'UD'F'DRF
Step3; RF2LF2L'DR'D'R2U'F2UR2
Step4; LF'D'FDL'D'LFL'F'D
Step5; U'F'RF'BLF2L'B'R'U'R2UF2U

Use ranzha's scramble.


----------



## Edam (Jun 15, 2010)

eh, I'm late by a few scrambles. 
but still
R' B D2 U' B' F2 U R B F2 L R' D U2 F R2 D' U' B' L' B F U2 L2 B

x2 F U L2 F L U' D' F D U' L' U L D' L' U' L D L' U L2 F L'
U' R U' R' U y
R U2 R' U2 R U2 R' y2 R' U2 R2 B' R' B
U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R' U2 R2 U R2 U R2
U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R r U2


----------



## Forte (Jun 15, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > F' U B' U B2 R' L2 D B' R' U F' U B2 U2 F2 D U' F' R2 D U2 F' R' D2
> ...



O_O_O_O_O_O_O_O_O_O

holyshit


----------



## Ranzha (Jun 15, 2010)

Forte said:


> Kirjava said:
> 
> 
> > nlCuber22 said:
> ...



What is this I don't even.
I just shitt'd bricks. My mind is blown.


----------



## nck (Jun 15, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > F' U B' U B2 R' L2 D B' R' U F' U B2 U2 F2 D U' F' R2 D U2 F' R' D2
> ...



Holyshit... 
I'm shitting cubies.


----------



## Rinfiyks (Jun 15, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Next scramble: F2 R2 B2 L2 R2 U' R2 F2 D2 U B2 D' U2 R' F D2 F' D R' F U' R.



Okay, I'll be using my own method I made up a while ago.

Block: y' L F' U D2 L B2 R F2
2 edges: x2 F' U2 F2
2 corners: F L F L' U F' U'
Corner: U2 F' U F U2
Opposite corner: y2 x' F2 U' F2 U F U' F U
Last block 1: y2 x' U2 F U' R' F' R F' U' F2 U' F'
Last block 2: U F' U' F' U R U2 F U F' R' F' U'


New scramble: U' B2 L' F' D U' F2 R2 F2 D L2 D2 U B F D F' U' R U' F' L' F L2 U'


----------



## (X) (Jun 15, 2010)

Rinfiyks said:


> New scramble: U' B2 L' F' D U' F2 R2 F2 D L2 D2 U B F D F' U' R U' F' L' F L2 U'



Cross: z y’ UR’FLR2D’R2
1: U’RU’R2U R
2:Uy’RU2R’U’RUR’
3:L’U2LR’U’R
4:L’U2LU’L’UL
OLL:L’U2L2UL2UL2U2L’
PLL: RB’RD2R’BRD2R2

One rotation 

Next: B2 D F2 U B2 R2 D2 R2 U' R' U' D R L2 F B2 R' B2 L' U L' B' L D U


----------



## deepSubDiver (Jun 15, 2010)

Cross: x2 L R' F U2 R2 B2 D
Pair #1: U2 R' U2 R' F R2 F'
Pair #2: L' U L U y R' U R
Pair #3: U' L U L' U y' L' U' L
Pair #4: U' y R' U2 R U' R' U R
OLL: U' L U L' U L U' L' U' L' B L B'
PLL: U L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2

Edit: Ninja'd. This is a solution to Rinfiyks' scramble.

For (X)'s scramble:

B2 D F2 U B2 R2 D2 R2 U' R' U' D R L2 F B2 R' B2 L' U L' B' L D U

L2 D' R U F x' y'
M' U Rw2 U2 Rw U Rw' U' Rw'
U2 L' U2 L U2 L F' L' F
M' U2 M' U' M' U2 M' U' M'
U2 M' U2 M' U M2 U'
M' U2 M2 U2 M
(44 STM)

Next scramble:
U' F' U2 F R U R' U R U R' F' U F U2 F' U' F U2 F' U2 F U2 R U R' U F' U2 F U
Show us your LL-skills!


----------



## Toad (Jun 15, 2010)

Yes Kir!! <3


----------



## Carrot (Jun 15, 2010)

tried to do a solve... but NO!! doesn't happen xD


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 15, 2010)

deepSubDiver said:


> Next scramble:
> U' F' U2 F R U R' U R U R' F' U F U2 F' U' F U2 F' U2 F U2 R U R' U F' U2 F U
> Show us your LL-skills!




tigga plz.

LS; RUR'U'RU'R'UF'U'F

CLL; U2 R'U'RUR'UF'UFR
ELL; yR'U'RUMU'R'Ur

OLL; RU2R2U'R2U'R2U2R
PLL; (LU'RU2L'UR')*2

COLL; RF'U'R2FU'F'UR2UFR'
EPLL; UM2U'MU2M'U'M2U

All algs from memory, of course.

Next up; U2 R2 F2 U2 B2 R2 B2 L2 R2 F2 L2 U2 D2 B2 U2 B2 R2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D2 L2 F2 R2

(solve it with halfturns only)


----------



## Rinfiyks (Jun 15, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> Next up; U2 R2 F2 U2 B2 R2 B2 L2 R2 F2 L2 U2 D2 B2 U2 B2 R2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D2 L2 F2 R2
> 
> (solve it with halfturns only)





Corners: D2 F2 D2
Edges:
S2 U2 S2 U2
E2 R2 E2 R2
x F2 R2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U2 R2


Scramble: U R B R' B' R' L' U F' U2 B L' B' U2
Solve using 6 moves only (QTM), it is possible.


----------



## Carrot (Jun 15, 2010)

Rinfiyks said:


> Scramble: U R B R' B' R' L' U F' U2 B L' B' U2
> Solve using 6 moves only (QTM), it is possible.



First 2x2x2 block: y L F y
finish Quad-x-cross: U' R U' x
LL: U

scramble: scramble: L R2 B' D F D2 L U2 L U R F' U' B D B2 F' R D F D' U F R2 B2 L U L'
woops  make some inverse sandwich on this one xD


----------



## riffz (Jun 15, 2010)

Odder said:


> scramble: scramble: L R2 B' D F D2 L U2 L U R F' U' B D B2 F' R D F D' U F R2 B2 L U L'
> woops  make some inverse sandwich on this one xD



Meat: L' U' L'

Bun Separation: U2 R2 D U2 R2 U' R2

Screw the rest. I wrote out a solution but it was so embarrassing I'd rather not share it.


----------



## Carrot (Jun 15, 2010)

riffz said:


> Odder said:
> 
> 
> > scramble: scramble: L R2 B' D F D2 L U2 L U R F' U' B D B2 F' R D F D' U F R2 B2 L U L'
> ...



I wanna see it  and you are missing a scramble for the next one xD


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 15, 2010)

Scramble said:


> L R2 B' D F D2 L U2 L U R F' U' B D B2 F' R D F D' U F R2 B2 L U L'



Cross: D2 L2 x'
F2L 1: L U' L' U y' L' U L
F2L 2: R' U R U2 R U R'
F2L 3: y R' U R U R' U' R U2 R' U R
F2L 4 and partial edge control: U R U' R' U y' R' U2 R U2 R' U R
OLL: F R U R' U' F'
PLL: U2 y R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U'


----------



## Edward (Jun 15, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> Scramble said:
> 
> 
> > L R2 B' D F D2 L U2 L U R F' U' B D B2 F' R D F D' U F R2 B2 L U L'
> ...



xcross: x' y' F' L U L' F' L2
pair 2: R' U' R2 U R'
pair 3: L U' L' U L U L'
pair 4+ edge control: U' R' U2 R d2 F U' F' L' U L
OLL: U r U R' U' L' U R U'
PLL: U L U' L D2 L' U L D2 L2 U'


----------



## riffz (Jun 15, 2010)

Odder said:


> riffz said:
> 
> 
> > Odder said:
> ...



It was basically just Fridrich LL twice in a row, with BLD algs used for the weird orientation cases and M2 U2 M2 for permutation parity.


----------



## Rpotts (Jun 15, 2010)

L' F' B R' F B' D B2 F2 L B' F' U' L2 U R2 L2 F D2 L2 F B2 U' B F'
(from cubetimer.com) I scrambled with yellow on top, blue in front

Cross: R' D' L D' F' (5)
F2L 1: R' U2 R U2 y' R' U' R (7, 12)
F2L 2: d R' U' R L' U L (7, 19)
F2L 3: U R' U R y' R' U' R (7, 26)
F2L 4: y2 U2 R U R' U' R U R' (8, 34)
OLL: (U') l' U l U l' U' l y' R U' R' (11, 45)
PLL: R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2' U (14, 59)

EDIT: next scramble

B' R2 B' L' D2 L' F U D' L' B R D2 U2 R2 B D' R D2 U' B U' F2 R' U


----------



## plechoss (Jun 15, 2010)

Rpotts said:


> L' F' B R' F B' D B2 F2 L B' F' U' L2 U R2 L2 F D2 L2 F B2 U' B F'
> (from cubetimer.com) I scrambled with yellow on top, blue in front
> 
> Cross: R' D' L D' F' (5)
> ...


F' R' F2 D' U2 B L2 U L
y' L' U L
F R' F' R r U' r' U r U r'
y R' U' R U' R' U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' U' R U (solving last pair and corners of LL )
M' U' M U2 M' U' M U

next scramble : U L D F2 U' L' R' F' L R2 B' F2 D R B' D' B' L' F2 D' B2 L' B' U L2


----------



## Edam (Jun 15, 2010)

B' R2 B' L' D2 L' F U D' L' B R D2 U2 R2 B D' R D2 U' B U' F2 R' U

my solution (with many redundant parts I imagine). 
L' F2 R F' L2 U2 y' R' F R F' y' U2 L' U L y U L' U L
M U R U R' U' M2 U R U' r'
y' R' U R' U R U2 R
L2 y'
R' F R' B2 R F' R' B2 R2 F2
R2 U2 L2 F' r U R' U' r' F R L2 F2 y F' r U R' U' r' F R
L2 F2
R2 U' R2 D F2 U2 F2 L2 U2 L2
y
R2 U R2 U' R2
D2 U2 R2 U R2 U' R2
D R2 U R2 U' R2
D2 R2 U R2 U' R2 D'
R2 U R2 U' R2 y' R2 U' R2 U R2
U' R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U R2 U' R2
y R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U R2 U' R2

damn, ninja'd by plechoss. oh well.


----------



## Carrot (Jun 15, 2010)

riffz said:


> Odder said:
> 
> 
> > riffz said:
> ...



isn't seperation one of the first steps btw? O___o why are you then doing it as second step?


----------



## Carrot (Jun 16, 2010)

Edam said:


> B' R2 B' L' D2 L' F U D' L' B R D2 U2 R2 B D' R D2 U' B U' F2 R' U



Cross: x' L' D' R' F R' U' x' (6,6)
F2L 1+2+3: U2 R U' R2 U R y' L' U2 L2 U2 L' (11,17)
F2L 4+partial corner control control: U D2 R U R' U' R U' R' U R U2 R' (13,30)
LL: y' M' U' M U2 M' U' M' U M U2 M' U M2 Uw (21,51)

haha xD

scramble: scramble: F2 L2 U2 B' F' L R2 D B' F R2 F D2 U2 B D2 R' U D2 L' D B' U D2 R


----------



## Toad (Jun 16, 2010)

Odder said:


> scramble: scramble: F2 L2 U2 B' F' L R2 D B' F R2 F D2 U2 B D2 R' U D2 L' D B' U D2 R



x2 U' L' U2 R' U2 F2 U' y' L2 d' L' U L y' D2
L' U' L
d' R U' R2 U R2 U R'
U' R U' R' F' U' F
R U R' U L U' R U L' U R'
M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U' M2 U2


----------



## olekosun (Jun 18, 2010)

Odder said:


> scramble: scramble: F2 L2 U2 B' F' L R2 D B' F R2 F D2 U2 B D2 R' U D2 L' D B' U D2 R



Seeing as there's been no movement in this thread for 2 days, I'll solve the last scramble and post a new one:

Cross: x R' D2 U F2
F2L: U2 L' U L R U' R' y B' U B F' U F y2 U F U' F' U2 F' U F y' R U R'
LL: y F' U' L' U L F U'

New scramble: D' R2 B' U F' R2 F2 L B2 L' B2 U2 D2 L' B' L2 F U D L' R2 B L U' R


----------



## rubiknewbie (Jun 19, 2010)

Cross: B2 U' R' F R
FL: L' U L U' L' U' L
FR: d R' U' R
FL: y' U' R U' R' L' U L
FR: U R U2' R' y L' U L (VHF2L)
COLL: U R U2' R' z R U R' z' R U L2' U R' U' L
EPLL: y R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2

new scramble: B' U2 L F' L D2 L' U D' L2 R U' B' L B2 R' B R2 L B2 D' L' F2 D B'


----------



## olekosun (Jun 19, 2010)

rubiknewbie said:


> Cross: B2 U' R' F R
> FL: L' U L U' L' U' L
> FR: d R' U' R
> FL: y' U' R U' R' L' U L
> ...



Cross: x D' U2 L2 D' L' F D
F2L: U2 R U2 R' y F' U' F U' R U R' y2 U2 F U F2 U' F y' U F' U2 F
LL: y' F R' F R F2 U2 L F' L' F U'

New scramble: U2 F' U D2 F' D' R' F2 U' F' L' R2 B2 L U' B L' D' L2 B R L F' U B'


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 19, 2010)

x2y'F'R'FRUFR'F'
LU'
[finish it for me ;p]


----------



## nitay6669 (Jun 19, 2010)

eo-X2 F U2 L' B' 
LINE- R' U L2 D'
1x2x2 BLOCK- L2 U' L' U2 L U2 L
1X2X3 BLOCK-L U2 L' U' L U L'
1X2X2 BLOCK- U R U' R' U2 R U2 R
1X2X3 BLOCK- U2 R U R' U R U R'
OLL- U' r U R' U' r' F R F' 
PLL- U Y2 R2 U R U R' U'R' U' R' U R'

YES I SOLVE ZZ
and i hope i scrambled right


----------



## olekosun (Jun 19, 2010)

rubiknewbie said:


> Cross: B2 U' R' F R
> FL: L' U L U' L' U' L
> FR: d R' U' R
> FL: y' U' R U' R' L' U L
> ...





nitay6669 said:


> eo-X2 F U2 L' B'
> LINE- R' U L2 D'
> 1x2x2 BLOCK- L2 U' L' U2 L U2 L
> 1X2X3 BLOCK-L U2 L' U' L U L'
> ...



New scramble please


----------



## whauk (Jun 19, 2010)

cross: z2 L2 R' U' F B' R2
#1: d R U R'
#2: U2 L U' L' U L U L'
#3: d L U2 L2 U L
#4: U yR U2 R' U2 R U' R'
OLL: R' U2 R2 B' R' B R' U2 R
PLL: U2 Yperm (too lazy to write)

next: D2 L F' U' R' L' B' F D U' L' D2 F' U' R2 B F' L' D F U' F2 D2 B2 F2


----------



## rubiknewbie (Jun 20, 2010)

whauk said:


> cross: z2 L2 R' U' F B' R2
> #1: d R U R'
> #2: U2 L U' L' U L U L'
> #3: d L U2 L2 U L
> ...



Cross: d L F' B D'
BR: U' R' U R
FR: R U R' U R U' R'
BL: L' U L2 U L'
FL: U2 L' U2 L y' U2 R U2' R' y L' U L U2 L' U L U2 L' U' L (VHF2L + Winter Variation)
PLL: U2 R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y L' U L U

New scramble: R' D2 F2 L F D' R' L' F' R2 D' F2 R' U2 B2 U' D2 B' R L' U L' D2 U2 B2


----------



## olekosun (Jun 20, 2010)

rubiknewbie said:


> whauk said:
> 
> 
> > cross: z2 L2 R' U' F B' R2
> ...



Gonna use Petrus for this one.

2x2x2 block: y2 x' r2 U' R' u b' U2 L2 B' F' U
2x2x3 block: y z' R U' R' U L U' L' R B F' U' F
fixing bad edges + filling 3rd slot: y z' F' U' L' U' L F U F U2 F2
completing F2L: y' R' U2 R U2 R' U R U2 R' U' R
OLL: y R U R' U R U2 R'
PLL: U2 y M2 U M2 U M U2 M2 U2 M U2

New scramble: D' L B' D' B' U F' L D B R2 B D' U L' F' D L D2 L2 D' U' F2 R2 F2


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 20, 2010)

F R U' R B' L2 D'
R U R' L U' L'
y R U2 R' U R U' R'
U L' U L U' L U L'
U' L' U' L y U2 R U2 R' F R' F' R
R' D' R U R' D R U2 R U2 R' U R U R'

ZBLL <3

F' U B U2 F D B' L F2 B2 R D' R' F' B U D2 R2 U' F' L2 U R' L F'


----------



## olekosun (Jun 20, 2010)

New scramble pl0x.


----------



## onionhoney (Jun 21, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> F R U' R B' L2 D'
> R U R' L U' L'
> y R U2 R' U R U' R'
> U L' U L U' L U L'
> ...



Cross(green): ULx'u'F'RD2 (6/6)
F2L : U2LU'L' (4/10)
R2FRF'R (5/15)
y'R'U2RU'R'UR (7/22)
RU'R'U'2RUR' (6/28)
OLL: UrUR'U'r'FRF' (9/37)
PLL: LUL'yR2U'RU'R'UR'uR2 (12/49)

Easy F2L

Next one: D' R D R' F' U F' L B U2 F2 B L B2 L' B' D2 R D2 L U L' F D' F'


----------



## Ranzha (Jun 21, 2010)

> Next one: D' R D R' F' U F' L B U2 F2 B L B2 L' B' D2 R D2 L U L' F D' F'



Hastily formed x-cross: y2 R F' U' R' B R2 B' L2 D' F2 [10/10]
F2L:
x2 U2' L U2 L' F' L F L' [8/18]
R' U' R U L U2 L2 B L B' [10/28]
y R U' R' U R U R' U2 R U R' [11/39]
OLL: U2 R U R' U' x D' R' U R U' D [11/50]
PLL: U2 r' U' r U2 l' U R' U' l2 U2 [11/61]

Meh.

27.1 seconds. BLARGH.
2.25 tps. Sadface.

U B' L2 U2 R' F' U2 B2 R D' R F2 R' B L D2 L' U' F B R' L2 U2 L' B'


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jun 21, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> U B' L2 U2 R' F' U2 B2 R D' R F2 R' B L D2 L' U' F B R' L2 U2 L' B'


y'Ry'rURU''L'URU'
xU'RU'L'UR'U'L
UL'UM'Ul
UM'UM'
M2US2
U2MU2M
UM2U


Scramble:
Turn the front face counterclockwise by 90 degrees, turn the right face by 180 degrees, turn the front face clockwise by 90 degrees, turn the top face by 180 degrees, turn the front face counterclockwise by 90 degrees, turn the left face by 180 degrees, turn the top face counterclockwise by 90 degrees, turn the back face counterclockwise by 90 degrees, turn the left face by 180 degrees, turn the front face counterclockwise by 90 degrees, turn the back face by 180 degrees, turn the bottom face counterclockwise by 90 degrees, turn the front face counterclockwise by 90 degrees, turn the back face counterclockwise by 90 degrees, turn the right face clockwise by 90 degrees, turn the back face by 180 degrees, turn the bottom face clockwise by 90 degrees, turn the left face counterclockwise by 90 degrees, turn the bottom face counterclockwise by 90 degrees, turn the right face clockwise by 90 degrees, turn the left face counterclockwise by 90 degrees, turn the front face by 180 degrees, turn the left face clockwise by 90 degrees, turn the bottom face counterclockwise by 90 degrees, turn the top face by 180 degrees.


----------



## Carrot (Jun 21, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> Scramble:
> Turn the front face counterclockwise by 90 degrees, turn the right face by 180 degrees, turn the front face clockwise by 90 degrees, turn the top face by 180 degrees, turn the front face counterclockwise by 90 degrees, turn the left face by 180 degrees, turn the top face counterclockwise by 90 degrees, turn the back face counterclockwise by 90 degrees, turn the left face by 180 degrees, turn the front face counterclockwise by 90 degrees, turn the back face by 180 degrees, turn the bottom face counterclockwise by 90 degrees, turn the front face counterclockwise by 90 degrees, turn the back face counterclockwise by 90 degrees, turn the right face clockwise by 90 degrees, turn the back face by 180 degrees, turn the bottom face clockwise by 90 degrees, turn the left face counterclockwise by 90 degrees, turn the bottom face counterclockwise by 90 degrees, turn the right face clockwise by 90 degrees, turn the left face counterclockwise by 90 degrees, turn the front face by 180 degrees, turn the left face clockwise by 90 degrees, turn the bottom face counterclockwise by 90 degrees, turn the top face by 180 degrees.



failed at scrambling and solving... xD


----------



## Meep (Jun 21, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> Scramble:
> Turn the front face counterclockwise by 90 degrees, turn the right face by 180 degrees, turn the front face clockwise by 90 degrees, turn the top face by 180 degrees, turn the front face counterclockwise by 90 degrees, turn the left face by 180 degrees, turn the top face counterclockwise by 90 degrees, turn the back face counterclockwise by 90 degrees, turn the left face by 180 degrees, turn the front face counterclockwise by 90 degrees, turn the back face by 180 degrees, turn the bottom face counterclockwise by 90 degrees, turn the front face counterclockwise by 90 degrees, turn the back face counterclockwise by 90 degrees, turn the right face clockwise by 90 degrees, turn the back face by 180 degrees, turn the bottom face clockwise by 90 degrees, turn the left face counterclockwise by 90 degrees, turn the bottom face counterclockwise by 90 degrees, turn the right face clockwise by 90 degrees, turn the left face counterclockwise by 90 degrees, turn the front face by 180 degrees, turn the left face clockwise by 90 degrees, turn the bottom face counterclockwise by 90 degrees, turn the top face by 180 degrees.
> 
> (F' R2 F U2 F' L2 U' B' L2 F' B2 D' F' B' R B2 D L' D' R L' F2 L D' U2)



Tried out a silly method I've been working on:

lolCross: U' R'w x' U'w R L F' L' (7/45)
F2L1: U'w y' R U' R2 (4/45)
F2L2: U R y R U2 R2 (5/45)
F2L3: U2 R U R' U' R (6/45)
F2L4: U L U2 L' U2 L U' L' (8/45)
OLL: U' R'w U2 R U R' U Rw (8/45)
MeePLL: y M2 U M' U2 M U' M2 (7/45)

Next: L U' B U' B2 F L B' D U R2 U L B' D2 R F2 R D2 R' L F R2 B' L'


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 21, 2010)

L U' B U' B2 F L B' D U R2 U L B' D2 R F2 R D2 R' L F R2 B' L'

U2 R' F D U R2 U' F2 r2 U' R U' L' U R' U' L
z x' R2 U M' U'
R U M' U'
r' R2 U M' U'
x y2 R U' M U
R U M' U'
R U M U'
x' U' L' U M U' L U
M' U' M' U' M' U' M' U2 M' U' M' U' M' U' M U2 M U2 R'

84 HTM 

CF <3

Next: B' R2 F2 B' R2 D R' B' U L2 U2 F2 B L D L' R' D2 B' L2 R' D' U' R2 F2 *5


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jun 21, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Next: B' R2 F2 B' R2 D R' B' U L2 U2 F2 B L D L' R' D2 B' L2 R' D' U' R2 F2



Cross: x L B D R D' R'
F2L1: L U' L'
F2L2: U' R U R' U2 L' U' L
F2L3: R U' R' y R U' R'
F2L4: U2 y' R U' R'
OLL: U2 F U R U' R' U R U' R' F'
PLL: U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U2

Next: F' L2 F2 R' B2 D R' B' D' L2 U2 F2 R L D L' F' D2 B' D2 R' D' F' R L


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 21, 2010)

F' L2 F2 R' B2 D R' B' D' L2 U2 F2 R L D L' F' D2 B' D2 R' D' F' R L

y' U2 R2 U' R' F x2
L' U' L R' U' R
U' L U L' R U R'
U L U L' U2 L U' L'
U' y' R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R2
U' R' F U2 F' R F R' U2 R F'
y' U' M' U' M U' M' U' M U2 M' U2 M' U M2 U2 M2 U M2

Next:
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 21, 2010)

...riiiiiiiiiiight. Writing down every move of a Megaminx solve. I don't even know how to do that.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 21, 2010)

Who says it was for megaminx?


----------



## souljahsu (Jun 21, 2010)

LOL!
next "RUBIK'S CUBE SCRAMBLE":

F D R' L'B D' U2 B R' F U D R F' B D2 R2 L2 U2


----------



## Ranzha (Jun 21, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
> R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U
> R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
> R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
> ...



D2 R2 [2/2]
y' R2 U R2 U' R2 [5/7]
D' R2 U R2 U' R2 [6/13]
D L2 yx R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R D2 B' [13/26]

Yeah. Domino style.

NEXT!
L2 U' L2 B2 U2 F2 U F2 L2 U' L2 R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U B2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U2 R2 B2.

EDIT: OH, ANOTHER ONE!


> F D R' L'B D' U2 B R' F U D R F' B D2 R2 L2 U2


X-cross: z2 y' F' R' F' L F' R U R' U' F' U F D [13/13]
U' R' U R U2 L U L' [8/21]
R' U2 R F' U' F [6/27]
R' U R U2 y R U R' [7/34]
U R U R' U' B' R' F R F' B [11/45]
x D2 L2 D R D' L2 D R' D [9/54]

So yeah.


----------



## BigGreen (Jun 21, 2010)

scramble: R

Solution: R'


----------



## guitardude7241 (Jun 21, 2010)

souljahsu said:


> LOL!
> next "RUBIK'S CUBE SCRAMBLE":
> 
> F D R' L'B D' U2 B R' F U D R F' B D2 R2 L2 U2



x z' U2 L F' D L D'
L U2 L' U' L U L2 B L 
U' B'
L' U' L U L' U' L
y U2 L' U L U y' R U R'
U' R' U' R' F R F' U R
y' R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U'

F' D B2 L2 U' R D2 R2 B F2 D F' R U' B' L' R B2 R' L B2 F2 R' B' F2


----------



## Ranzha (Jun 21, 2010)

guitardude7241 said:


> F' D B2 L2 U' R D2 R2 B F2 D F' R U' B' L' R B2 R' L B2 F2 R' B' F2



z2 R D L2 F' R L D B [8/8]
D' R' L' U2 R L U2 R D [9/17]
y' U2 R' U2 R U' R' U R [8/25]
U2 L U2 L' U L U' L' [8/33]
U L' U2 L y' R U2 R2 F R F' [10/43]
y' l U L' U L U2 l' [7/50]
R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' [11/61]

Next! U L2 U' L2 R2 D' F2 U R2 F2 R' F2 D' B' L' R2 B' L2 F' R' F' U2 R2 L' U' F L D2 R' F' L B' U' D' L2 D F2 D'


----------



## Meep (Jun 21, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Next! U L2 U' L2 R2 D' F2 U R2 F2 R' F2 D' B' L' R2 B' L2 F' R' F' U2 R2 L' U' F L D2 R' F' L B' U' D' L2 D F2 D'



x M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2 L'w U R' D2 R U' R' D2 (R Lw) y' L'w U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2

Next: L2 F D R D B2 F2 U L U2 D' F L2 F' L2 B2 L U' D' B' F L' U L' D


----------



## souljahsu (Jun 21, 2010)

L2 F D R D B2 F2 U L U2 D' F L2 F' L2 B2 L U' D' B' F L' U L' D

cross: L' U' B R' L d' L D2 (8 moves)

(cube rotation): x2

F2L: U' F U' F' U B' U2 B U F U' F' L' U L F U F' U' F U2 F' U' F U F' R U R' U2 B U2 B' U' B U B' U' F' U F U R U' R' (45 moves)

OLL: R U B U' B' R' F' U' F U' F' U2 F (13 moves)

PLL: U F2 U L R' F2 L' R U F2 R B' R F2 R' B R F2 R2 (19 moves)

TOTAL MOVES: 85

next: F2 B2 R F' R' L2 D U2 R' L' U2 D


----------



## cincyaviation (Jun 22, 2010)

Meep said:


> Next: L2 F D R D B2 F2 U L U2 D' F L2 F' L2 B2 L U' D' B' F L' U L' D



solution:
Cross: y' R2 F D2 R' D L
F2L: U L' U L U' L U L'
F2L: U' y' R U R'
F2L: R' U' R U2 L U L'
F2L: U2 R' U R U' y R U R'
OLL: F U R U' R' F' U' R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R'
PLL: R2 Uw R' U R' U' R Uw' R2 y' R' U R
63 moves
dang it, ninja'd


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 22, 2010)

People posting in this thread:
PLEASE POST A NEW SCRAMBLE :fp <------ something I never use

D U2 B2 D' R L2 F2 U' D L2 B R D2 F L' U D B' D' F R B F' U' L'


----------



## cincyaviation (Jun 22, 2010)

souljahsu said:


> next: F2 B2 R F' R' L2 D U2 R' L' U2 D



solution: 
X-Cross: R' L' D2 Rw' U2 Rw F R' U R' F R
F2L: U' R U R' U y' R' U' R
F2L: y' U2 R' U R L' U L
F2L: U2 R' U2 R U' R' U R
OLL: U R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R'
PLL: L2 Uw' L U' L U L' Uw L2 y' R U' R'



next:R' U R2 B2 F' L2 U' D2 F R2 D' B2 R2 D' F' B2 L D B2 R' F' B2 R D2 U



nlCuber22 said:


> People posting in this thread:
> PLEASE POST A NEW SCRAMBLE :fp <------ something I never use
> 
> D U2 B2 D' R L2 F2 U' D L2 B R D2 F L' U D B' D' F R B F' U' L'


the person before me did that... i didn't want to post a second


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 22, 2010)

R' U R2 B2 F' L2 U' D2 F R2 D' B2 R2 D' F' B2 L D B2 R' F' B2 R D2 U

x U M U' 
z' U' L2 U L2 U' L2 
R U2 R' 
M' U M U' M' U2 M 
R2 U D2 M D2 M' U' R2 D'
R2 U2 R' U2 R2
U' L U' L' U L F U F' L'
OMFGBLOCK
B' U' L' B' L B
x' z F R' F' R U' R U R'
U F R U' R' U' R U' L U' R' U L' U2 F' U'

Next: U2 R U2 R' U' L2 U' R2 U' R U' R U' R' L' U2 L R' U R2 U2 L U2 R L
Show me ZZ.


----------



## Ranzha (Jun 22, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Next: U2 R U2 R' U' L2 U' R2 U' R U' R U' R' L' U2 L R' U R2 U2 L U2 R L
> Show me ZZ.



Okay, you asked for it.

Right 1x2x3: R U R' U' R2 U' L' U R U' R' U R U R' [15/15]
Left 1x2x3: L2 U2 L U L2 U L2 U' L2 U2 L2 [11/26]
CLL: (I know this one!) y x' R2 U2 R x y' R' U' R U B' L2 B2 [11/37]
ELL: (I know this one too! Yay!) U' M' U F2 M2 U M U' F2 U' M2 [10/47]

47 moves, STM. Okay, I guess.

NEXT!
R2 L' B' R' D' B' D2 U2 F' R' B2 F2 R D2 R B2 F2 U F2 R U' B' L2 U2 F'


----------



## Carrot (Jun 22, 2010)

Meep said:


> Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> 
> 
> > Next! U L2 U' L2 R2 D' F2 U R2 F2 R' F2 D' B' L' R2 B' L2 F' R' F' U2 R2 L' U' F L D2 R' F' L B' U' D' L2 D F2 D'
> ...




AWESOME!! =D


----------



## Carrot (Jun 22, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> NEXT!
> R2 L' B' R' D' B' D2 U2 F' R' B2 F2 R D2 R B2 F2 U F2 R U' B' L2 U2 F'



cross: x' L' D Lw U' L2 D2 (6,6)
F2L1: R' U2 R U2 R' U R (7,13)
F2L2: L U2 L' U' L U L' (7,20)
F2L3: R U2 R' U2 y L U L2 (7,27)
F2L4: U L y L U2 L' U L U' L' U2 L U' L' U2 L U L' (17,44)
OLL: U' M' U' M U2 M' U' M U' (13,57)
PLL: T-perm (14,71)

awesome!! =D

scramble: R B R U' L' B' L' l r' b u'


----------



## onionhoney (Jun 22, 2010)

Solution:u b' r l' L B L U R' B' R'(WR? xD)

Next: D2 L' D' B' U L D2 R D2 L R B2 L2 F2 R' L2 F' D2 B L' R2 D2 F R' U2


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 22, 2010)

souljahsu said:


> L2 F D R D B2 F2 U L U2 D' F L2 F' L2 B2 L U' D' B' F L' U L' D
> 
> cross: L' U' B R' L d' L D2 (8 moves)
> 
> ...


...
The only part of your solve that was, well, acceptable was your cross. Do you really use those LL algorithms?
I understand you were using a beginners F2L though, so I guess that's alright.


----------



## Carrot (Jun 22, 2010)

onionhoney said:


> Solution:u b' r l' L B L U R' B' R'(WR? xD)
> 
> Next: D2 L' D' B' U L D2 R D2 L R B2 L2 F2 R' L2 F' D2 B L' R2 D2 F R' U2




comeon... solve it properly! xD not just inverse scramble!!


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 22, 2010)

Odder said:


> Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> 
> 
> > NEXT!
> ...


Pyra scramble? Dibs! 
I somehow knew if I made a face it would skip 

L U B U' L U' R U' B' b' r u l'


NEXT: D R' L B' L2 U F2 R L2 B' R2 B F2 L2 R2 U2 L2 R D2 L' B' U' D' L2 B'


----------



## Carrot (Jun 22, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Odder said:
> 
> 
> > scramble: R B R U' L' B' L' l r' b u'
> ...



I would have done:
[U'] [F'] U' L' B L' [F] [R] R U R' L' U' L l r' b [F]  b' =D


----------



## abctoshiro (Jun 22, 2010)

Scramble from ZB: D R' L B' L2 U F2 R L2 B' R2 B F2 L2 R2 U2 L2 R D2 L' B' U' D' L2 B'

Cross: B R2 U L B F2 D R F' R' (bad!)
Corners: 
R' D R
L D2 L'
y R' D' R D R' D2 R D R' D' R
y R' D' R D R' D2 R D R' D' R

CLL: x2
U R U2 R' U' R U R2 U2 R U R' U R

4 Edges: x2
E D2 F M' F2 M F
E2 D' F M' F2 M F
D2 F' M' F2 M F
E' D F' M' F2 M F

E-Layer: z
M2 x2 M' U2 M U2 M' U2 M U2

(lol method)


are there any corrections?

Next Scramble: F2 U R2 U B2 D R2 F L F2 L2 B' R' B' U' L' D' U2 R2 F2 B2


----------



## onionhoney (Jun 22, 2010)

[abc]toshiro;402099 said:


> Scramble: D R' L B' L2 U F2 R L2 B' R2 B F2 L2 R2 U2 L2 R D2 L' B' U' D' L2 B'
> 
> working on solution....
> 
> Next Scramble: F2 U R2 U B2 D R2 F L F2 L2 B' R' B' U' L' D' U2 R2 F2 B2



i'll try ZZ-TOP

xy L F' R' y U R' y' [5/5] 
Eo

R2 F2 D2 [3/8] 
Line

R2 [1/9] 
Right 1x2x2

L' U L2 U L U L' [7/16] 
Left 1x2x2 

L'U'L [3/19] 
Left 1x2x3

U'R'URU'R'UR [8/27] 
Right 1x2x3


and then CLL 

Next: R2 L' D' F L R2 D F2 D' F U' B' F2 R L D B L' F U' F2 B U2 F2 R'


----------



## JackJ (Jun 22, 2010)

F2 U R2 U B2 D R2 F L F2 L2 B' R' B' U' L' D' U2 R2 F2 B2


R L B R2 U’ z2
R U’ R’ U R’ U2 R L’ U L
R U’ R’ U B’ U B
R U’ R’ U’ R’ U R U’ B U’ B’
U2 R U’ R’ U2 R U2 R’ U R U’ R’
U F U R U’R’ U R U’ R’ F’
U’ R U R’ U’ R’ F R2 U’ R’ U’ R U R’ F’


----------



## nitrocan (Jun 22, 2010)

JackJ said:


> F2 U R2 U B2 D R2 F L F2 L2 B' R' B' U' L' D' U2 R2 F2 B2
> 
> 
> R L B R2 U’ z2
> ...



Read the first post?






onionhoney said:


> Next: R2 L' D' F L R2 D F2 D' F U' B' F2 R L D B L' F U' F2 B U2 F2 R'



R B' F' D y' U R U' R'
y R2 U' R' y U' R2
y R U2 R2 Uw' R' Uw R'
y' R U R' U y' R' U' R
U2 Rw U2 R' U' R U' Rw'
J Perm

Next scramble: L2 D' L U' R' F L2 U' D B' F' U2 F U2 L2 B2 F2 U' B' F' R2 B' L U L'


----------



## robindeun (Jun 22, 2010)

L2 D' L U' R' F L2 U' D B' F' U2 F U2 L2 B2 F2 U' B' F' R2 B' L U L'

D' B2 U2 R' F D2
U' R U R' 
Y R' U R U R' U' R Y U' L' U L
U' R U R'
U' R' U R U2 R' U' R
F R U R' U' F' y F R U R' U' F'
M2 u M' u2 M' u M2


Next scramble : L2 D2 R2 F D2 L2 B L F B2 U' B' F' L B U2 D F R' D' L2 D' F R L


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jun 22, 2010)

Scramble: L2 D2 R2 F D2 L2 B L F B2 U' B' F' L B U2 D F R' D' L2 D' F R L

FL: x' U' R U R' U' R (6)
CLL: U' F R U' R' U' F2 U' R U R' D R (13)
RB: z' Rw U' M U R U M U' R U M' U' R' U' M U2 M' U' R2 (19)
LB: L2 U' M' U Lw U' M' U L2 M' U' M2 U L' (14)
CLRS: U M U M' U' M2 U' (7)
L4E: x2 U2 M' U2 L R2 (5)

64 STM 

I had to do something weird. First layer, CLL, Right block, Left block, Complete left and right sides, Last 4 edges...

Next Scramble: U F2 U L B R U2 L B2 U F L' U' F D2 F R2 L2 U2 B2 R B2 D R' F


----------



## koreancuber (Jun 22, 2010)

Scramble : U F2 U L B R U2 L B2 U F L' U' F D2 F R2 L2 U2 B2 R B2 D R' F

solution

EO: B F' R F (4)
Cross: D2 R L' U' B2 D2 (6)
F2L 1: R' U2 R U L' U' L U' L' U L (10)
F2L 2: U' R U' R' U2 R U' R (8)
F2L 3: U2 R' U' U2 R' U R (7)
F2L 4: L U2 L' U L U L' (6)
OLL : R U (R' U R U')2 R' U R U2 (12)
PLL : Z perm : U' x' (R U' R') D (R U R')(R' U R) D (R' U' R)x U (16)

69 (must improve f2l )

next scramble : B' F D L D' F2 L' D2 U B D2 U' F' U B F' L' U' F L D B L F R'


----------



## LewisJ (Jun 22, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> Scramble : U F2 U L B R U2 L B2 U F L' U' F D2 F R2 L2 U2 B2 R B2 D R' F
> 
> solution
> 
> ...



x2 F' R' B D U B2 x2 (6/6, cross)
R U2 R2 U' R (whee multislotting) (5/11, slot 1 + setup for slot 2)
F U' F' (3/14, slot 2)
R' U' R (3/17, keyholing other slots)
L U' L' (3/20)
D' R' U R (4/24, done keyholing)
u U2 F' U F U R U' R' (9/33, F2L done)
M' U M' U M' U2 M U M U M (11/44, OLL (there's probably a better alg to use than the pure edge flip, isn't there? oh well))
y' R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2' U' (14/58, PLL)

I also started doing cross on U but ran into some ugly F2L which I wouldve spent about 20 moves dealing with:
U' B' F' U2 l U' x'
y R U' R2 U R
y' R U2 R'
U L' U L
U u2 L' U L


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 22, 2010)

No scramble...

L D' U2 L D2 L' R' F' B R' L U' B U' L F2 D' U' R' L F' L2 F2 R D2

L' F u2 L u R u
U' R' U R U L' U' L
R U R' U L U L'
U' R' U' R U2 R' U' R
r U R' U' M
U2 f R U R' U' f' U F R U R' U' R' F' r U R U' r' (selfmade OLL's ftw)
U2 R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 b' R b

OMG NO CUBE ROTATIONS

Next scramble: (-5,6) / (0,2) / (3,-3) / (-3,3) / (5,-2) / (0,3) / (-5,0) / (2,6) / (-3,0) / (-5,0) / (5,2) / (-4,-2) / (-1,6) / (6,-2) / (-3,6) /


----------



## Dizzlewit (Jun 23, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> Next scramble: (-5,6) / (0,2) / (3,-3) / (-3,3) / (5,-2) / (0,3) / (-5,0) / (2,6) / (-3,0) / (-5,0) / (5,2) / (-4,-2) / (-1,6) / (6,-2) / (-3,6) /



absolutely no, i don't feel like spending hours on this...

how about instead B2 D' U2 R' U2 L2 U2 D' R' F' R' D' L2 F D' F2 L U2 B' R U B' U' B' L (random scramble from cubetimer)

Cross: B L D2 R2
First Slot: z2 B' U' B F' U2 F
Second Slot: U2 L U L2 U2 L
Third Slot: y2 U' L' U' L U F' U' F
Fourth Slot: U2 L' U' L U2 L' U L
OLL: y2 R U R' U R' F R F' U2 R' F R F'
PLL: y' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'

Move count: 59...not bad for me...i'm not that great at fridrich f2l...

I didn't feel like thinking very much right now..i'll do a solution with a more creative method some other time...

Next scramble: D B D' U2 B R L' B D' R' L U' F' B L' U2 R' F' R F2 L D' L2 F2 L2


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jun 23, 2010)

Dizzlewit said:


> Next scramble: D B D' U2 B R L' B D' R' L U' F' B L' U2 R' F' R F2 L D' L2 F2 L2




B'U2M'F'R'D
x'Dl2L'U'LU'L'U2L
DM'UM
R2U2B2UB2
f2U2f2
U'F2U'F2U2F2
U2R2B2RFR'B2RF'RU'F2

LOLWUT

scraMBLes:
(relays >)
F2 U F' U' R' F2 U F' U 
U' L' D' B' U L2 U' B2 D U L2 U R' F' B' U R' L2 F2 U2 L' B U B D2 
f' F2 B' R' D' u' F r2 F2 u U' D' B2 F2 L' U' D2 B2 r' D2 L2 F' u r B' f' R' F R F2 B2 D' L2 f R' F' r D U' F 
D' b' B' l r' b B2 d' f l' d' B b u2 U b2 r' u2 b B' l B' b2 f2 r2 D F' d R' D l' U' r' L u2 U' f' b' D2 l' r R2 F2 L R2 F U' B2 D2 L2 D' L u F B d2 F r u2 B2


----------



## guitardude7241 (Jun 23, 2010)

U' L' D' B' U L2 U' B2 D U L2 U R' F' B' U R' L2 F2 U2 L' B U B D2 

y' D R U2 R B' D2 R' D2
y L' U' L
R' U' R y U' L' U L
y L' U2 L
R U' R' U2 y L' U' L U' L' U L
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' F'
U' 17 move nperm

R U R2 U' B' L F2 D2 R2 F' R2 B2 F L' R2 F U2 B F2 L R2 U2 L2 R U'


----------



## TMOY (Jun 23, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> Next scramble: (-5,6) / (0,2) / (3,-3) / (-3,3) / (5,-2) / (0,3) / (-5,0) / (2,6) / (-3,0) / (-5,0) / (5,2) / (-4,-2) / (-1,6) / (6,-2) / (-3,6) /



(0,-1) / (0,2) / (2,1) / (0,3) /: cubeshape
(-2,3) /: CO
(0,-3) / (0,3) / (-1,-1) / (0,-3) /: EO
(1,-5) / (0,3) / (0,-3) / (3,-3) / (0,-3) / (0,3) /: CP
(-1,0) / (3,3) / (1,2) / (-2,-2) / (-2,0) / (2,2) / (-1,-2) / (-3,-3) / (-2,0) / (2,2) / (1,-2) / (0,3) / (-1,-1) / (1,-2) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (-1,-1) / (1,-2) / (-1,0): EP (yes, I suck on parity cases)

Newt scramble: 2B2 3B2 2D 2U 3R' 2F2 R' 2U2 R' B' 2D' 2U' B2 3B' 2L' 2B2 2L' R' U' 2F D' L2 D' L' 2D 3U 2U 3R' 2R D 3D 2U 2L' 3F' 2U2 2F2 2D' L 2L 3L' 2R2 F 3R2 2R 3B2 3D' 2L' B2 L2 2L' 3R R 3F2 R' 2F 2D2 3L 2R 2F2 L 2U' U' 2F U 2B' 2U' 2L2 3F' F D2 U' R 3F' 3U' 2R' 2D L 2L 3R U F' 3U2 2B 2F2 3U2 3R2 F2 R' U2 3F2 3D 3L R2 3D 2L2 B' 3B D2 3B2 2U


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 23, 2010)

R U R2 U' B' L F2 D2 R2 F' R2 B2 F L' R2 F U2 B F2 L R2 U2 L2 R U'

R' U R' U2 R' F2
x2 U L' U' L2 U L'
R2 u' R2 u R2
U' R U' R' U L' U' L
R U2 y R U' R' F' 
U L U2 R' U L' U L U' L' U' L U' R U2 L' (had to look that one up >_>)

Next: |šbÛá…²ˆ+ðØÕ·™UtACIš÷e^àwError: subscript out of range


----------



## olekosun (Jun 23, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Next: |šbÛá…²ˆ+ðØÕ·™UtACIš÷e^àwError: subscript out of range



How about *F' R2 D U' R' D' R D2 B U D2 L2 D2 L R' F2 R2 L B2 L R2 D' U R L* (random scramble from qqTimer)?

2x2x2: F' R B2 D R' B'
2x2x3 + orienting edges: U2 F' U2 R' F' R U' F2
Finish F2L: R' U' R U2 R U R U R'
OLL: y R' F' L' F R F' L F
PLL: R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L U

Next scramble: L2 B2 U2 D F2 L2 R B U R' L U R2 U B D' B2 R' F2 B D2 R2 D B' U'


----------



## Samania (Jun 23, 2010)

olekosun said:


> Next scramble: L2 B2 U2 D F2 L2 R B U R' L U R2 U B D' B2 R' F2 B D2 R2 D B' U'




Cross: R' D R' D' L D
F2L: U' L' U' L y U2 R' U2 R U' R' U R
U2 F' U' F U R U' R'
y' R U' R' U L' U L U2 L' U' L
F' U2 F U2 F' U F

OLL: U r U R' U R U' R' U R U2 r'
Pll: U2 R' U' R y' R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2

I probably did some things differently than my first try, but its a nice scramble


----------



## olekosun (Jun 23, 2010)

Samania said:


> olekosun said:
> 
> 
> > Next scramble: L2 B2 U2 D F2 L2 R B U R' L U R2 U B D' B2 R' F2 B D2 R2 D B' U'
> ...



Great solve! New scramble please


----------



## Samania (Jun 23, 2010)

Oh yeah, I thought I was forgetting something xD 
scramble: U2 D F D' L U' D B2 F' L2 D' U L' R2 B2 D2 F R U' R D' B R F2 B'


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 23, 2010)

scramble said:


> U2 D F D' L U' D B2 F' L2 D' U L' R2 B2 D2 F R U' R D' B R F2 B'



Cross: U' R' U2 R x2 D2
F2L1: L' U L
F2L2: y L' U2 L U R' U' R
F2L3: R U' R' U2 y' R U' R'
F2L4: y U R U' R' U' y' R' U' R
OLL: F U R U' R' F' r U R' U' r' F R F'
PLL: U' d' R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2 x' y' U R' U'

edit: F2 U f2 u B F r2 D' F2 u2 F' U B R B' f2 r' R2 B2 F u' L2 f2 r u2 D2 B2 F' D' r' R' F' L B' L D' u' F2 D u2


----------



## olekosun (Jun 23, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> scramble said:
> 
> 
> > U2 D F D' L U' D B2 F' L2 D' U L' R2 B2 D2 F R U' R D' B R F2 B'
> ...




2x2x2: y' z F R2 L' B2 L' D
2x2x3: R2 U F' U2 R F R2 U' R' F2
Finish F2L: U' R2 U' R U' R2 U' R' U R'
OLL: y' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R
PLL: L U2 L U2 R' U L U L U' L' U2 R U2 L' U' L'

Next: F R D U' B' D2 U F' U F D' R2 B' F2 D2 B' U' L2 R' U' R' D F2 R2 U2


----------



## Jebediah54 (Jun 23, 2010)

olekosun said:


> F R D U' B' D2 U F' U F D' R2 B' F2 D2 B' U' L2 R' U' R' D F2 R2 U2



Cross: x' y' R' U' R' F L2 D
F2L 1: R' U2 R L' U L
F2L 2: U R U2 R' U2 y R U R'
F2L 3: U' L' U2 L U L' U' L
F2L 4: R' U R d' R U2 R' U2 R U' R'
OLL: R U R' U' M U R U' r'
PLL: U l U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D'

Next: F' R D F D2 L2 U2 B2 F U B2 U2 L2 D U B L' D' B2 F' L2 B2 F' D' B'


----------



## robindeun (Jun 23, 2010)

F R D U' B' D2 U F' U F D' R2 B' F2 D2 B' U' L2 R' U' R' D F2 R2 U2

F U' R2 U' L2
F R' F' R
U2 L' U2 L2 U L'
U' D2 L' U L D2
R' U R U R' U' R U2 R' U R
U R' U' R U' R' d R' U R B
U2 R' U L U' R U2 L' U L U2 L' U 

56 Moves


Next scramble : B' F' L' F' R' D' F2 R F B L F D B' L' R' U D' F L D' F D' F' R'


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jun 24, 2010)

robindeun said:


> Next scramble : B' F' L' F' R' D' F2 R F B L F D B' L' R' U D' F L D' F D' F' R'



Cross: x L D' L U L F'
F2L1: y' R' U2 R L' U L
F2L2: U' R U2 R' L U' L'
F2L3: R' U2 R U2 R' U R
F2L4: y' R' U2 R U' R' U R
OLL: U R U R' U R' F R F' R U2 R'
PLL: U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'

Next Scramble: U R' B R2 F' U2 L R' D F L2 U D2 R F L' R2 B' L R F D' L2 R' F


----------



## cardsNcubes (Jun 24, 2010)

TeddyKGB said:


> Next Scramble: U R' B R2 F' U2 L R' D F L2 U D2 R F L' R2 B' L R F D' L2 R' F



EOLine: y' R2 F R L' F' L' F B' y D'
1st Block: L' U' R2 U2 L' R U2 R2 U R U' R' U2 R U' R' U R
2nd Block: U' L U L' U' L2 U2 L2 U L U L' U L U L'
OLL: U' R U R' U R U2 R'
PLL: U M2 U M U2 M' U M2 U'

Next Scramble: D2 B' L2 F' D2 L U' B2 F L' B2 F' L2 D L2 D2 F2 L2 D L F L' D' L2 D'


----------



## blakedacuber (Jun 24, 2010)

cardsNcubes said:


> Next Scramble: D2 B' L2 F' D2 L U' B2 F L' B2 F' L2 D L2 D2 F2 L2 D L F L' D' L2 D'



Z2 Y' R F R U' R B2 D

f2l 1: U' L U L' U2 L U L'
f2l 2: R U' R' U' r' L' U L U' r
f2l 3: U2 R U R' U R' U R
f2l 4: R U' R' U Y' R' U' R
oll: U' F U R U' R' F' U' R U R' U R U2 R'
pll: R' U L' U2 R U' L R' U L' U2 R U' L U2

next scramble:

U' L' B' U L U F R2 D B2 U' F2 L2 U' L2 F' U' L B2 U' L2 F2 L' F U


----------



## olekosun (Jun 24, 2010)

blakedacuber said:


> cardsNcubes said:
> 
> 
> > Next Scramble: D2 B' L2 F' D2 L U' B2 F L' B2 F' L2 D L2 D2 F2 L2 D L F L' D' L2 D'
> ...



2x2x2: F D2 L U L D'
2x2x3 + orienting edges: U2 F' R' U' F' R2 U' R F2
Finish F2L: R' U' R U2 R2 U R' U2 R'
OLL: y R U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R'
PLL: y' R B' R F2 R' B R F2 R2 U2

Next: U2 B' L' F' L U' R2 D2 L2 U2 B' R' L2 U' L' F2 D L F B' R' F' D' R D'


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 24, 2010)

olekosun said:


> Next: U2 B' L' F' L U' R2 D2 L2 U2 B' R' L2 U' L' F2 D L F B' R' F' D' R D'



y' R U' R' U F' R'
z y2 U M' U' M R
y' R' U M U' M' U2 r' U' r U R U R'
U L' U2 L U2 L F' L' F
M U M U M
U' M2 U
U2 M U2 M

next: L' R F' L2 U L2 F' R U' F D R' B2 R2 F B' D' B2 U' B' U2 F L2 U2 F


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 24, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> next: L' R F' L2 U L2 F' R U' F D R' B2 R2 F B' D' B2 U' B' U2 F L2 U2 F



F2 L2 R B U F U2
z2 R U' R' y2 F' U' F U' F' U F
y2 F U' F2 U2 F2 U' F'
y L' R U2 R' L U2 F U' F'
R U2 R' U F' U' F
y2 R' U' R F R2 D' R U R' D R2 U' F' U'

Move count: 54

Next: B' L2 R2 B' D' U L' R B D2 U' L' D' B' L B U L' D R2 B L


----------



## koreancuber (Jun 24, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> next: L' R F' L2 U L2 F' R U' F D R' B2 R2 F B' D' B2 U' B' U2 F L2 U2 F



cross: U R' F U R2 D F (7)
F2L 1 : L U' L' R U2 R' (6)
F2L 2 : R' U R U2 y' L' U' L (8)
F2L 3 : R U2 R' L U' L' (6)
F2L 4 : R U2 R' U R U' R' (7) 
COLL : U2 F R2 U’ R U’ R U’ R’ U2 R’ U R2 F’ (14)
EPLL : M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U' M2 (7)
AUF : U (1)


55 moves: wonderful solve. only one cube rotation and two F moves.



NEXT : B L R2 U' R B F U2 F2 U D F B2 L2 F U' D F R2 D R' B' L D U


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 24, 2010)

haha koreancuber i beat you to it..and i got one less move...and my F2L wasn't as efficient as normal either


----------



## koreancuber (Jun 24, 2010)

lolol, the coll was freaking long, but this coll is pretty fast


----------



## DanHarris (Jun 24, 2010)

uberCuber said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > next: L' R F' L2 U L2 F' R U' F D R' B2 R2 F B' D' B2 U' B' U2 F L2 U2 F



L' u' L F2 R2 D
R' U R' F R F' R
(y') R2 U2 R U R' U R2
U L' U' L U2 F U2 F' L' U L U'
R U R U' R2 U' R' U2 R2 U' R' U' R U'
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' l' U R U'

63 fast moves.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 24, 2010)

scramble said:


> B L R2 U' R B F U2 F2 U D F B2 L2 F U' D F R2 D R' B' L D U



R' U' x' U B2 D2
y' R' U2 R2 U R'
R' U' R U f' L f
U2 y R U' R' U d R' U' R
L' U2 L y' R U' R' d' R' U' R
y' F R U R' U' F' U R U R' U R U2 R'
U' y' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U F' r' F r



Next Scramble said:


> B' L2 R2 B' D' U L' R B D2 U' L' D' B' L B U L' D R2 B L


----------



## Eleredo (Jun 24, 2010)

great solves guys, any idea how to solve it as good as you guys?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 24, 2010)

Scramble: B' L2 R2 B' D' U L' R B D2 U' L' D' B' L B U L' D R2 B L

x Blue Cross Somehow
y' R' U2 R2 U R'
L U L' U2 L' U' L2
U L' U L U L'
y R U2 R'
U' R U R' U R U2 R'
y2 F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'

Colour Neutral <3

Next Scramble: L B' D2 R L' B' R F' D F' R' F' L' B' F' R D2 U L2 B2 F' D B D2 U'


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 24, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Working on Ben's.
> 
> Next Scramble: L B' D2 R L' B' R F' D F' R' F' L' B' F' R D2 U L2 B2 F' D B D2 U'



ns; F B U' R2 D B F' U2 B' L' B2 U' B' F2 U2 R L D' B' L' B R L' D U2

x2 F' L' D' U2 R' F D2
R U' R2' U R
U2 L' U L U' L' U' L
R U2 R' U2 R U R'
U2 L U L' U L U' L'
l' U' L U' L' U2 l 
U2 R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L

[time: 11.50 seconds]
[number of moves: 53 HTM]
[tps: ~4.60]


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 25, 2010)

scramble: F B U' R2 D B F' U2 B' L' B2 U' B' F2 U2 R L D' B' L' B R L' D U2

Cross: L2 U' L' F' R F B' U R' U2
1st F2L Pair: z2 U2 R' U R2 U' R'
2nd F2L Pair: y' L U L' R U2 R'
3rd F2L Pair: y' U2 F' U' F U' L' U' L
4th F2L Pair + Edge control: y' R2 F R F2 U' F R
Last Layer: R' U2 F U F' R F U2 R' U' R U F' U

Move Count: 51 (horrible cross )


Next scramble: F2 D R2 D' F' R' B D B' F L' U2 R2 U' L' R D R2 D F' L D' B' R2 U


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jun 25, 2010)

uberCuber said:


> Next scramble: F2 D R2 D' F' R' B D B' F L' U2 R2 U' L' R D R2 D F' L D' B' R2 U



Cross: x L' B' D' U' L2 
F2L1: y' R U R' U L U L'
F2L2: R U R' U2 L' U' L
F2L3: U2 R U R' U R U' R'
F2L4: y R U' R' F R' F' R
OLL: U' R U R' U R U2 R'
PLL: U' y2 l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2

Next Scramble: D L U2 F' R L F D2 F2 L D F U2 L2 F R' D L' R2 D L' B' D' F U2


----------



## olekosun (Jun 25, 2010)

TeddyKGB said:


> uberCuber said:
> 
> 
> > Next scramble: F2 D R2 D' F' R' B D B' F L' U2 R2 U' L' R D R2 D F' L D' B' R2 U
> ...



2x2x2: R U' B D L
2x2x3 + orienting edges: U2 R' U2 F' R2 U R F U2 F2
Finish F2L: R2 U R' U' R' U' R' U R
OLL: y2 R U R' U R U2 R'
PLL: R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U2

Next scramble: B' R D' B' D2 R' B' D R2 B2 L2 D' F2 R' D' F' U' R' F U2 L2 B' L D2 L' U


----------



## Rinfiyks (Jun 25, 2010)

olekosun said:


> Next scramble: B' R D' B' D2 R' B' D R2 B2 L2 D' F2 R' D' F' U' R' F U2 L2 B' L D2 L' U



Cross: R U F U' F R' U2
F2L 1: f2 r u' F'
F2L 2: u2 R u' f' u' f2 U
F2L 3: R' f' U f2 u' r' f
F2L 4: U' F U2 F' U2 F U' F'
OLL: U2 F R U' R' U' R U R' F'
PLL: U R U' R F2 U R U R U' R' U' F2 R2 U

Who needs B, D, L?

Next:
U2 L' U2 B D B' D U R U L U' F' R2 U2 F D2 F B2 U2 B2 F R2 B' L


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jun 25, 2010)

U2 L' U2 B D B' D U R U L U' F' R2 U2 F D2 F B2 U2 B2 F R2 B' L
x'y2
R'U2F2U'RU2R'URrB'
UR'U2Rr'U'rU'R
UR'F2RU2LF'L'F
UM2UMU2MU'
M2U2MU2M

oops forgot the scramble:
L' F' D2 B' R2 D' F2 B' R' D' R' D R' B' L B2 U' L' U L B2 F2 U' L F


----------



## olekosun (Jun 26, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> U2 L' U2 B D B' D U R U L U' F' R2 U2 F D2 F B2 U2 B2 F R2 B' L
> x'y2
> R'U2F2U'RU2R'URrB'
> UR'U2Rr'U'rU'R
> ...



2x2x2: B2 R L2 D' L
2x2x3 + orienting edges: F' R' F2 R' U' F' U2 R' F2
Finish F2L: R' U R' U' R' U' R2 U' R2 U R'
OLL: y2 r U R' U' r' F R F'
PLL: y' R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L

Next: U2 F' L2 F2 U' D B' U L D' F' L2 U2 F L' R' D B2 R F2 U F B U' R


----------



## addicted_to_roux (Jun 26, 2010)

olekosun said:


> jms_gears1 said:
> 
> 
> > U2 L' U2 B D B' D U R U L U' F' R2 U2 F D2 F B2 U2 B2 F R2 B' L
> ...



Left block: F L' D F2 R' D F'
Right block: R U' r' U2 M' U2 r' U' R U2 r2
Corners: L' B2 R B R' B L R U B U' B' R'
Edges: M2 U2 M' U M U2 M U M U2

Next: F2 B R' L' D2 R2 F' B2 R' U2 D' F2 B' D U' R2 U' R B U' B L2 R2 D2 L


----------



## riffz (Jun 26, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > F' U B' U B2 R' L2 D B' R' U F' U B2 U2 F2 D U' F' R2 D U2 F' R' D2
> ...



From a while back but I was fiddling with this because it's neat.

Step 2: R U2 F' U'

Or were you orienting other pieces during this step?


----------



## LewisJ (Jun 26, 2010)

addicted_to_roux said:


> Next: F2 B R' L' D2 R2 F' B2 R' U2 D' F2 B' D U' R2 U' R B U' B L2 R2 D2 L


A good example of terrible keyhole F2L:

L B D R B' D2 (6/6 cross)
R U2 R2 U' R (5/11 first corner + pulling another corner out of bottom)
F U' F' (3/14 second corner)
R' U2 R (3/17 third corner)
U D F U' F' (5/22 first edge)
U D R U' R' (5/27 second edge)
D U2 B U' B' (5/32 third edge)
d2 D U' R U' R' U R U' R' F' U2 F (13/45 LS...probably a better way to do that case)
y F U R U' R' F' (6/51 2LOLL cross)
R U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' (11/62 doublesune)
U' (1/63 PLL skip)

next: U' B L' B L2 F L2 D' L U2 B' D2 R L' F U' R2 B2 L D' R D' R2 B L'


----------



## addicted_to_roux (Jun 26, 2010)

LewisJ said:


> addicted_to_roux said:
> 
> 
> > Next: F2 B R' L' D2 R2 F' B2 R' U2 D' F2 B' D U' R2 U' R B U' B L2 R2 D2 L
> ...



Left block: U' F L' F2 U2 L2 B2
Right block: U' R' U R2 r' U' R' r2 U r U r
Corners: B' F D' R2 D B2 U F' U F U2 B' F' U
Edges: U' M U' M' U M' U M U' M' U M

Next: B2 D2 R2 F D R2 B' L R D R U' F2 D' F' B U2 B' D L U R L2 U F'


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jun 26, 2010)

addicted_to_roux said:


> Next: B2 D2 R2 F D R2 B' L R D R U' F2 D' F' B U2 B' D L U R L2 U F'



Cross: x y' D U L D' R F' U' R2
F2L1: y' R' U R U' y' R U R'
F2L2: U' L' U' L
F2L3: U' y R U2 R2 U' R
F2L4: R U' R' U' y' R' U' R U' R' U R
OLL: U' R U R' U R U2 R'
PLL: U' L U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R

Next scramble: L2 B' R U' B2 L2 F' B R' U D' F2 L' D U' L2 U' R B D' B L2 R U F'


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 26, 2010)

scramble said:


> L2 B' R U' B2 L2 F' B R' U D' F2 L' D U' L2 U' R B D' B L2 R U F'



Cross: x' y' z R B D2 r2 D'
F2L1: U2 L U' L'
F2L2: R U' R' U y' L U' L'
F2L3: f R2 f'
F2L4: U R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U'
OLL: F R U R' U' F' L U L' U L U2 L'
PLL: U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R'

EDIT: next scramble: B' F' L' D' B2 L' F' D' R2 U' B2 L' D' B' L2 D' R2 U2 B' U2 D2 L R B F2


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 26, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> EDIT: next scramble: B' F' L' D' B2 L' F' D' R2 U' B2 L' D' B' L2 D' R2 U2 B' U2 D2 L R B F2




Cross: B L F U R L2 U2
F2L 1: z2 B U' B' F' U' F
F2L 2: y2 R U R' U' F U F'
F2L 3: U' R' U R2 U R'
F2L 4: y U' F' U L' U' L U2 F
Last Layer: y L U2 L2 U' L' U' L' U L U L2 U' L' U'

Move count: 48 

next scramble: L2 R F' U' R2 L U2 D2 L U2 D2 B' R D2 L' U F L2 F2 D L' F2 B' L' R'


----------



## rubiknewbie (Jun 27, 2010)

uberCuber said:


> next scramble: L2 R F' U' R2 L U2 D2 L U2 D2 B' R D2 L' U F L2 F2 D L' F2 B' L' R'



CROSS: R' B2' d R' F2
BL: R' U2 R y R' U' R
FL: U' R U' R' L2' B L B' L
BL: d L' U2 L U L' U' L
BR: R' U2 R y U2 R U2' y R U' R' F' (VHF2L)
OLL: R U2' R' U' R U' R'
PLL: d' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2

new scramble: R L U' F' U2 R' D U2 L2 F2 D' U' B2 R' B L F' B2 L R F2 R U' D2 L2


----------



## nccube (Jun 27, 2010)

rubiknewbie said:


> new scramble: R L U' F' U2 R' D U2 L2 F2 D' U' B2 R' B L F' B2 L R F2 R U' D2 L2



Solution:
Cross: L F R U' R2 L U' F U'
F2L1: x2 U R' U' R U' R' U R
F2L2: R U R' U R U R'
F2L3: U L' U L U' L' U L 
F2L4: U2 L U' L' y' U2 L' U' L
OLL: U F R U R' U' F'
PLL: U2 x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2

Next scramble: L U D' F B L' D' L' D2 U R' F' R' U' L2 D B F' R B' R L' U L R


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 27, 2010)

F' U2 R' U B'
x2 y' R' U R2 U' R'
U' L' U L
L U' L' U' R' U' R
L U' L' y R' U2 R
U2 z U R U' R U R2 U2 R' U R' U' R2 U R

Next: R U' D R' D2 R B' R2 L' B L U' D2 B F' L' F' B2 L B L' R B' F' R2


----------



## nccube (Jun 27, 2010)

U' L' R' D2' F' U' R U2
x2' y' U' R U R2' U' R
U R U' R' U' y' L' U L 
U' R U R' U' R U R' 
R' U R U R' U' R 
U R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F' 
U' R' U R U' R2' F' U' F U R U' R2 x' U' R' U F'

Next scramble: D R' U2 R D L B' R F R2 U2 D2 L2 F' L R2 B F D' R2 L F U2 R' F


----------



## addicted_to_roux (Jun 27, 2010)

nccube said:


> U' L' R' D2' F' U' R U2
> x2' y' U' R U R2' U' R
> U R U' R' U' y' L' U L
> U' R U R' U' R U R'
> ...



B' L2 U D2 L' F
r' U2 R2 U' r2 U r U R2
F2 D' F2 U2 F' L2 U L2 U F2 D F' U2
U M' U2 M' U2 M' U M U M' U M

Next scramble: L' D U L' B' L' F U2 D2 L' B2 R2 L2 F' D2 U' R F2 B R' F2 L' U' F' L'


----------



## nccube (Jun 27, 2010)

L B U' R U R U x2' 
U' L' U' L 
U' R U' R' L U2 L' 
U' R U' R2' U' R 
U F' U' F 
y' r U' r' U' r U r' F' U F 
R' U2 R U R' U2 L U' R U L' U2 

Next scramble: U F' U' L' R2 B' L' U' F' B2 R2 B' D B F L2 U' F2 B2 R' U D' B2 D R'


----------



## addicted_to_roux (Jun 27, 2010)

nccube said:


> L B U' R U R U x2'
> U' L' U' L
> U' R U' R' L U2 L'
> U' R U' R2' U' R
> ...



R F2 D' B D
U r' U2 r' U' r2 U' R'
F' U2 F2 U F U2 B' D R2 D' B U' F U'
U' M' U' M U' M' U' M' U' M U

Next scramble: D U2 B2 F' U B U2 R D2 F D U' R F2 L2 U2 D L' U R' L' B2 R' D' U'


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 27, 2010)

scramble said:


> D U2 B2 F' U B U2 R D2 F D U' R F2 L2 U2 D L' U R' L' B2 R' D' U'



FB: U D R F' x' R2 L' U L y' L' U2 L U' L' U L
SB: x' y' R' U R r U R' U' r' R U R' U' R' U2 R U' R' U R M' U M R U' M' U R' U' M U y2 L' U M' U' l y2
CMLL: U R' U' R U' R' U2 R
L6E: M' U' M U M U2 M' U' M U M' R U R' U' M' U R U' r' U2 M2 U M' U2 M U M2 U2

Yeah, I fail at roux :fp

Next: B' r2 f2 u R' F L2 r2 F2 u' F2 R' f2 D' L R D' f u' R' r f R D2 B r f2 B2 R B L r' u2 F R L D' u' U' L

ON 4X4


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 28, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> SB: x' y' R' U R r U R' U' r' R U R' U' R' U2 R U' R' U R M' U M R U' M' U R' U' M U y2 L' U M' U' l y2



That legitimately scared me.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jun 28, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> SB: x' y' R' U R r U R' U' r' R U R' U' R' U2 R U' R' U R M' U M R U' M' U R' U' M U y2 L' U M' U' l y2



what is this?
i dont even....


----------



## addicted_to_roux (Jun 29, 2010)

Seeing as noone solves the 4x4 scramble:

*U2 R2 D2 L2 R B F' U' B2 U B F2 D R2 B' R2 D F D2 L U F2 U' L' R*

(Scramble from qqTimer)

B' L U2 L2 F D
U2 R2 U2 R' U r' U r2 U R'
L' U2 L U B L' U L U' B'
M2 U' M' U M U' M' U' M' U M U

Next scramble: B2 D2 R U' B' U B R D B U B' F' L2 B R2 F2 D2 F R' F2 D2 L' D' B2


----------



## olekosun (Jul 5, 2010)

addicted_to_roux said:


> Seeing as noone solves the 4x4 scramble:
> 
> *U2 R2 D2 L2 R B F' U' B2 U B F2 D R2 B' R2 D F D2 L U F2 U' L' R*
> 
> ...



L2 F' U L2 B
F U R' F2 R' U' F'
U R2 U R' U' R U R' U' R' U' R
L' U' L U' L' U2 L
R U' R F2 U R U R U' R' U' F2 R2 U2

Next: *F2 L' B' D L' D' F U' D2 R' D U R' U' R' L D2 B' U2 D R2 L B D2 R2*


----------



## Pro_Yo (Jul 6, 2010)

Scramble: F2 L' B' D L' D' F U' D2 R' D U R' U' R' L D2 B' U2 D R2 L B D2 R2 (Scramble White: Top Green: Front)
x-Cross: x2 D' R F2 D y U2 R U R' U' R' F R
Slot 2: R' U' R L' U L
Slot 3: y U2 R U' R
Slot 4: y U R U R' U2 R U' R'
OLL: R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R'
PLL: U2 l' U' L' U R U' L U l' U' L U R U' L' U

Next Scramble:L2 D2 U B2 F' U B2 F' D' B2 F2 R' U' B D U' F2 L2 R B' F L2 R2 U2 L2 D L U2 R2 F2


----------



## Pro_Yo (Jul 6, 2010)

Slot 3: y U2 R U' R' (Correction)


----------



## Pro_Yo (Jul 6, 2010)

OLL: y R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' (Correction 2)


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jul 6, 2010)

You can edit your posts instead of triple posting.


----------



## cardsNcubes (Jul 6, 2010)

Pro_Yo said:


> Next Scramble:L2 D2 U B2 F' U B2 F' D' B2 F2 R' U' B D U' F2 L2 R B' F L2 R2 U2 L2 D L U2 R2 F2



Pro Yo, please use the edit button next time for corrections.

EOLine: D F r' U2 F' U L2 R r D'
Left Block: L' U' L U2 L' R U2 L' U' L' U2 R' U2 L' 
Right Block: U R' U2 R2 U' R' U' R U R U' R' U' R'
COLL: U R2 D' R U' R' D R U R
PLL: M2 U' M' U2 M2 U2 M' U M2

Next Scramble: D2 B2 U' F2 D' B2 D2 U F R2 B D U L2 U2 B' U2 L2 R2 D B' R' U B' F'


----------



## Monarch (Jul 6, 2010)

cardsNcubes said:


> Next Scramble: D2 B2 U' F2 D' B2 D2 U F R2 B D U L2 U2 B' U2 L2 R2 D B' R' U B' F'



Cross: x2 U' R y R' F D2
Slot 1: R U R' U' R U R' U R U' R'
Slot 2: L U L2 U' L
Slot 3: y R' U R U' y R U R'
Slot 4: U' F U' F' U L' U L
OLL: R U2 R2' F R F' U2' R' F R F'
PLL: (U') R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' (U')

Next scramble: B2 F2 R L2 U F' D B2 L2 B D' L' R2 F U2 B L B' R2 B' D2 U2 F' U B2


----------



## Michnik (Jul 7, 2010)

Monarch said:


> Next scramble: B2 F2 R L2 U F' D B2 L2 B D' L' R2 F U2 B L B' R2 B' D2 U2 F' U B2



Cross: L' U' L' U' L2 U' z2
Slot 1: y' R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2
Slot 2: L' U' L U' R' U2 R
Slot 3: y' R'w F Rw R U' R'
Slot 4: y' U2 R U R'
OLL: U2 F' L' U' L U L' U' L U F
PLL: U' R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U'

Next scramble: D' U R F2 U D' R' D' U B2 F2 U' F' U2 F2 R2 U' D F2 L' U2 F' L2 D' R2


----------



## robindeun (Jul 7, 2010)

D' U R F2 U D' R' D' U B2 F2 U' F' U2 F2 R2 U' D F2 L' U2 F' L2 D' R2

x2 B2 D2 B2 F R' F' R' D2
L U' L' F U' F' 
U' F' U' F U L U L'
R' U R U2 B U B' 
R U' R' U2 F' U' F 
R' U2 R U R' U R
U' R' U R' U' y x R' F R' F' R2 U' R' U R U

Next : U' F L B D2 U B D2 U2 L' F2 U L2 D2 B' F2 L R' B' U D B' L' U2 F'


----------



## Luigimamo (Jul 8, 2010)

U' F L B D2 U B D2 U2 L' F2 U L2 D2 B' F2 L R' B' U D B' L' U2 F'

R U B' R' F L F2 U F' x
U L U' L' Dw' R' U' R
L' U L U' L' U' L
Dw' L' U2 L U L' U2 L
U2 R U' R' U2 R U y R U' R' U' F'
Dw2 F' U' F R2 Uw R' U R U' R Uw' R2

Next: U2 B2 U2 L' F2 D2 B' L B' F2 L2 B F L R U L R D U2 B F' D U F R' D2 R2 F R'


----------



## Samania (Jul 8, 2010)

Luigimamo said:


> Next: U2 B2 U2 L' F2 D2 B' L B' F2 L2 B F L R U L R D U2 B F' D U F R' D2 R2 F R'



Cross: U F2 B2 R' U' L' D' B' D
F2L: U' L' U' L 
U2 L' U L
R' U R U R U' R U' F' U' F (probably ALOOOT of mistakes here)
U2 R' U R U' R' U2 R U2 R' U R

And OLL and PLL. I dont feel like typing those out right now. 

Next: U F R U2 R U2 R F


----------



## cincyaviation (Jul 8, 2010)

Samania said:


> Next: U F R U2 R U2 R F


Cross: F' R' U2 R' U2 R' F' U'
F2L: Skip
OLL: Skip 
PLL: Skip
this was done without using the scramble
Samania: next time post a real scramble
next: F' U D2 B2 D U R2 F2 L F' R U2 R2 B F' R' D2 R L2 B U D2 R2 U' F'


----------



## Chapuunka (Jul 8, 2010)

F' U D2 B2 D U R2 F2 L F' R U2 R2 B F' R' D2 R L2 B U D2 R2 U' F'

Cross: z2 y' U2 L U2 L F' U2 R u R' u
F2L: y' U2 L' U L U R' U R
R U R' L' U2 L U2 L' U L
d' L' U L R' U R
y' U R U' R' U2 R U2 R' U R U' R'
f R U R' U' f'
U R' U' R U' R' U2 R
U2 R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U


next: U2 R' B' D' L R2 F U2 L' F' D2 F' B R' L' U2 D B U R' U2 B' U2 L2 D'


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jul 8, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> next: U2 R' B' D' L R2 F U2 L' F' D2 F' B R' L' U2 D B U R' U2 B' U2 L2 D'



x2F'ULF'UR2
U'LUL'
Uy'LUL'ULU'L'
U'RU'R'UyL'UL
y'R'U'RU'R'U'R
U2F'L'U'LUL'U'LUF
y'FRU'R'U'RUR'F'RUR'U'R'FRF'

61 moves

next; F' B' D2 R' D B' D L R' B2 L D2 R U2 D2 B' D2 F2 D L U2 D' R F2 B2


----------



## Rpotts (Jul 8, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> next; F' B' D2 R' D B' D L R' B2 L D2 R U2 D2 B' D2 F2 D L U2 D' R F2 B2



scrambled cross on bottom

R' B2 D F2 R' D2 (6)

L' U2 L U2 L' U L (7,13)
L U2 L' U L U' L' (7,20)
R U R' y R U R' (6,26)
L' U' L U2 L' U L (7,33)

y r' U' r R' U' R U r' U r (10,43)
y' Vperm (14, 57)

wasn't timing, I was typing as I went


next
D' F2 R2 L U2 F B2 U' R' D F2 R' D' B2 R2 D U R D2 R2 F2 L' U' L' R


----------



## robindeun (Jul 8, 2010)

D' F2 R2 L U2 F B2 U' R' D F2 R' D' B2 R2 D U R D2 R2 F2 L' U' L' R

U' L' R2 F2
Y' U' L' U L U2 L U' L'
R' U2 R U' L' U' L
U2 R U' R' U R U' R'
R' U' R U R' U R U2 R' U R
F R U R' U' F' f R U R' U' f'
R' U R2 B2 U R' B2' R U' B2 R2' U' R U

Next : L D L R' U' R2 D U R' L2 U' D' B D' B2 F' U2 L2 F B U' F' B' U' B


----------



## Sin-H (Jul 8, 2010)

L D L R' U' R2 D U R' L2 U' D' B D' B2 F' U2 L2 F B U' F' B' U' B

8.28 secs

y' R' U R U2 R' z2 D
U L' U L R' U R
R U R' U L' U' L
U2 R U' R'
y R' U2 R U' R' U R
y' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R
R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2

next: D' L2 R2 D2 L U2 L B2 U' F2 B2 L F2 R2 L' U2 R2 B2 D U2 R2 D B' R2 B2


----------



## jordan12 (Jul 8, 2010)

y' z' M' B2 D2 x'
U L' U' L U L' U2 L
B U' B' U' R' U' R
L U2 L' F R' F' R
L U L' U' L U2 L'
U2 R U R' U R d' R U' R' F'
U R2 U R' U' y R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' y' R U' R2



L U' B U' B2 F L B' D U R2 U L B' D2 R F2 R D2 R' L F R2 B' L'


----------



## rubiknewbie (Jul 12, 2010)

jordan12 said:


> L U' B U' B2 F L B' D U R2 U L B' D2 R F2 R D2 R' L F R2 B' L'



Cross: y' D F2 R' D L2'
FL: L' U2 L U L' U' L
BL: d' R' U' R d' R U R'
FL: d R U R' y' U' R' U R
FR: R U2' R' U2' R U' R' U' R' F R F' (VHF2L)
OLL: U' R U2' R' U' R U' R'
EPLL: U' R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R'

new scramble: U2 B L' D2 U2 F' L B' U B' L' D' R2 U F' U F' U D F R' L F B D'


----------



## robindeun (Jul 12, 2010)

U2 B L' D2 U2 F' L B' U B' L' D' R2 U F' U F' U D F R' L F B D'

D F R
F U' F' B U2 B2 U2 B
U F2 R' F2 R
U' F U F R U R2 F R y' R2 U R U2 R'
Y' U2 R' U' R Y R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2

43 moves, nice

Next : D R' B D L F D U' B2 U' F D U R2 B2 U2 L2 B2 U R' F' R' F' U D


----------



## rubiknewbie (Jul 13, 2010)

robindeun said:


> Next : D R' B D L F D U' B2 U' F D U R2 B2 U2 L2 B2 U R' F' R' F' U D



Cross: y D2' R F' u' L
BL: U L' U L2 U L'
FL: L' U L U2 L' U' L
FR: U2 R' U R U' R2 B' R' B R'
BR: U R' U' R
OLL: U r' U2 R U R' U r
PLL: L U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R U2

New scramble: F' D2 B2 F2 R' F2 U' L U2 R D' B2 D2 U B U2 F' B' R' B2 U L' U B2 U2


----------



## Mitch15 (Jul 13, 2010)

F' D2 B2 F2 R' F2 U' L U2 R D' B2 D2 U B U2 F' B' R' B2 U L' U B2 U2

Cross: U L' l D' l R D
F2L1: U R' U R U L' U' L
F2L2: U R' U R U2 R U R'
F2L3: R' U R y' U2 L' U' L
F2L4: d2 R U' R' U R U R'
OLL: y F R U R' U' F' R U R' U R U2 R'
PLL: y R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 U'


----------



## JackJ (Jan 30, 2011)

No new scramble. U' L' F2 U' F U2 R B2 R B2 L U D2 R F2 R2 B' F U L D' F L2 U2 L'

D2 L' F' R' L2
R U2 R' U R U R'
y' U L' U L
y' R' U' R
U2 L F' L' F L' U L
U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F'
U R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R'

next: R' B2 D2 U R' B R B' D' L R2 U' L B' F' L' D B' F' D2 R' L U2 D L


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 30, 2011)

wow totally forgot about this thread..



JackJ said:


> next: R' B2 D2 U R' B R B' D' L R2 U' L B' F' L' D B' F' D2 R' L U2 D L


 
I'm gonna do an lol solve

x2 U' F R' L' U R2 L 
z2 R U R' F L' U2 L
y' R U2 R' U' R' U2 R' U' R
U2 y R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R' U' r U r' U' L' U R U' B

yep, that was pretty lol


next scramble: R B2 F2 L2 U B U R' B2 D' B' F' L2 D2 U R D B2 L U B2 D' U' L2 U'


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 30, 2011)

Edit-This was not for ubercubers, did Jacks but was slow.

x2 y' R F L y U' R2 D2 R' D'
y' U' R U' R'
U R' U' R
y' R U' R'
L U L' y' U R U R'
y Rr U R' U R U2 Rr'
U2 R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2

43 moves if I counted right.

Next
B2 F2 R F D U2 F2 B D U2 F2 R' L' F' L2 D' B F U2 B2 L2 F2 L2 F R'


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 30, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Edit-This was not for ubercubers, did Jacks but was slow.
> 
> x2 y' R F L y U' R2 D2 R' D'
> y' U' R U' R'
> ...


 
you forgot the x rotation before the A perm


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 31, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> you forgot the x rotation before the A perm


 
Correct, I always forget something, guess I have DNFS in FMC for a reason


----------



## rock1313 (Jan 31, 2011)

JackJ said:


> next: R' B2 D2 U R' B R B' D' L R2 U' L B' F' L' D B' F' D2 R' L U2 D L



cross: y' F U' L F' D L D2

F2L: U L U' L2 U L

U2 R' U R U2 L U' L'

U' R U' R' y R U' R'

U y' R U R' U' R U R'

OLL: L2 U' L B L' U L2 U' r' U' r

PLL: U y2 R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R

60 moves

next scramble: U2 F' D R L2 F D2 L2 U' R2 D L2 F' L U' L D' R D L R U2 F' R' F


----------



## musicninja17 (Jan 31, 2011)

next scramble: U2 F' D R L2 F D2 L2 U' R2 D L2 F' L U' L D' R D L R U2 F' R' F[/QUOTE]

L' B' R' B2 U' x2

L U2 L' U' L U L'

R U R' U R U2 R' U2 R U R'

U' F U F' U2 L' U L

R' U2 R U2 R' U R

U2 r U2' R' U' R U' r'

PLL: U' (y) R2' u' R U' R U R' u R2 y R U' R'

58 i think?


----------



## robertjurgen (Jan 31, 2011)

You didn't give me a scramble to solve! :fp

Edit: I'll just provide my own random one.
B2 D2 R2 B' R2 U F2 R' D' B2 U' D' F R L2 U2 L' R U' F' L2 R' U F2 D' (White on top, Green front)

U2 F' R2 U R
x2 D' R' U R U2 L U L'
U2 R U R' U R U' R'
U' R' U R U F U' F'
U B U B' U B U' B'
U F R U R' U' F'
U L' U' L U' L' U2 L
U' R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U'

(Not the best solve, I know)


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Feb 1, 2011)

robertjurgen said:


> You didn't give me a scramble to solve! :fp


 
You didn't do much better.

Solving: R' D R' D2 L F2 U2 B' F' D L2 R B' L2 B L' F' L' D B R' B' D2 L' F' R F2 R2 B L'

Really bad solve. It's because of the second block 0_0.

y2 F' D' U2 F r' F (6|6)
U R' U2 R U' M' U' R U R U R U2 R' U' R B U B' (19|25)
R' F2 R B R' F2 R B' R' L' (10|35)
U' M U M' U2 M' U' M' U' M U2 M' U2 M2 (14|49)
U' M' U2 M' U2 M2 (6|55)

Next scramble: D' B2 L D2 F D B2 D' U' R D' U R B' L' R2 D2 B L2 F D R' D2 L' B2 L2 D2 R' B2 R2


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Feb 1, 2011)

D' B2 L D2 F D B2 D' U' R D' U R B' L' R2 D2 B L2 F D R' D2 L' B2 L2 D2 R' B2 R2

y' R U' F R' L' D2 - 6
U' R U' R' U' R U R' U' R U R' - 12
y U' R' U2 R U R' U' R - 8
y' U2 R' U R U L' U L - 8
U2 R' U2 R U' R' U' R U' R' U R - 12
U R' F R U R' U' F' U R - 10
R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U - 14

70 moves LOL
I got 11.21 on this solution.

Next up : R U' F R' D2 B' R U2 B U' D' F D2 F2 L2 F U F B R U B2 D' U F2


----------



## Joël (Feb 1, 2011)

> R U' F R' D2 B' R U2 B U' D' F D2 F2 L2 F U F B R U B2 D' U F2



I'll try to put something educational in

L F2 U R2 D' U2 R' (U2 to preserve CE pair)
F U' F' (I don't mind a few F moves here and there)
L U L' U L U L'
z' F R U' R' F' z (nice shortcut, F' z is more like b')
y' U' R' U2 R U' R' U R
r U R' U R U2' r' (nice OLL)
z R2 U R' D R2 U' R D' U R' D R2 U' R D' (bad PLL)
53 moves, quite normal.


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 1, 2011)

No scramble 

But this is Joël, he got a page that has got a generator  http://solvethecube.110mb.com/index...moves=25&size2=80&u_color=white&f_color=green

Got this : F2 B2 U2 F D2 F R B D2 B' D2 L R' D U2 L' D' U' R' B L2 U' L F2 D

Roux-Waterman hybride 

First block : (x') R U' M U2 F' M S'

L6C :
FL : R U F' U' F
2x2 CLL : U (y) L' U' L U' (y) L' U L' U' L U' L ... this alg destroys the block if I do it on the wrong side, thus the pre-AUF and (y).

Redges : (did not bother to mess with orientations in the notation but hold it so S->M)
FR/BR : U L S' L2 S L ... 'U-PLL'
RD : U S U S'
(ledges rather, this is on the left side)

L6E :
UR/UL : U M2 U' M2 U
Medges: M U (M' U M' U2 M U M) ... parentesis is a 3-cycle

AUF : U'

49 STM, 3 algs used if you include the U-PLL I used to solve two redges, I switch between alg and intuitive depending on the state for this step, sometimes all three are possible in one alg (ELL). The rest of the solve was ituitive. CLL is always an alg if it not skips and you usally need one for medges (I like this method for L6E) Most times at least one is oriented, that you can solve using at the most 4 MU moves, leaving a 3-cycle or a 2-flip. The bad case is when all four are flipped, then I need two algs (I don't bother to learn the 1-look algs for these cases, I do not use this method, but do experiment with it a bit, also for direct solving big cubes).

Next : L' B2 U2 B2 U2 L2 B L B D B2 R' U2 F D' L2 D2 L2 (18f)


----------



## Brest (Feb 1, 2011)

Kenneth said:


> Next : L' B2 U2 B2 U2 L2 B L B D B2 R' U2 F D' L2 D2 L2 (18f)


z2 D' F D U F' L
U R U R2 U' R
L U L' U2 L U' L'
y' U' R U R2 U2 R
d R' U' R d' R U R'
U2 F R U R' U ' R U R' U ' F'
U F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U

Next: F2 D2 B2 L2 U' B2 U2 B2 R2 U L B2 L2 D' L B' R' L2 B' U'


----------



## JackJ (Feb 1, 2011)

z x' L' U' R B U' L F2 D2
z y' U R U2 R2 U' R
U' D R U' R' D'
y' U R U2 R' U2 R U' R'
F R U' R' U' R U R' F'
U2 R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U

next: L2 U R2 L' F' D R' U B2 R2 U2 R F R' F2 D' U' R U B U' F2 D' R L


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Feb 1, 2011)

JackJ said:


> next: L2 U R2 L' F' D R' U B2 R2 U2 R F R' F2 D' U' R U B U' F2 D' R L



Meh.

x' y' M D' R' U2 F2 D F L' B2 (9|9)
z L' U2 L U' L U' L B' U2 B (10|19)
U' R' U' R U R' U2 M F' r (10|29)
U2 R' U R B U B' (7|35)
y F' U' L' U L F (6|41)
U (1|42)
R' F R' B2 R F' R' B2 R2 (9|51)

Next: B' D B D U' F' L U' B F R2 F2 L2 B' R2 U' L R2 U B F D R2 B2 U R D2 F2 L' D2


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 1, 2011)

D' F2 R' U B2 D2
U' R U' R' U R' U' R
y' R' U R
R U' R' U' L' U' L
y U L' U L
f R U R' U' f'
y R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2

45 moves. Hmm, seems like I have fairly low move count solution, last solution I gave here was 43. Wee.
Next-L2 B2 F2 D2 F D' U2 B D2 F B U2 F' B U2 R' L F B' D2 L' U2 R' F D'


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 1, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Next-L2 B2 F2 D2 F D' U2 B D2 F B U2 F' B U2 R' L F B' D2 L' U2 R' F D'



Cross: R' D' L l D2
F2L 1: L' U' L U R U' R'
F2L 2: y' R U R'
F2L 3: U2 L' U L U2 L U' L'
F2L 4: d R' U2 R2 U R2 U R
OLL: F' U' L' U L F
PLL: U2 R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2 x u R' u'

Next: D2 F2 D2 F2 U2 B R2 U2 F' D' R2 B' U L' R' B2 L' F' L D' R F2 L2 F2 U


----------



## JackJ (Feb 2, 2011)

Scramble: L2 B2 F2 D2 F D' U2 B D2 F B U2 F' B U2 R' L F B' D2 L' U2 R' F D' 

z' U' R' U D F2 x'
R U' R' U' L U L'
U r' U' R U M'
y' U2 R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2
U' R' U2 R U' R' U' R
R' U' R U' R' U2 R
U' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U'

Next: R2 U2 F R B2 R D2 R' B D R2 B' R' D' F' D' U' R U' D2 B D' L' B D


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 2, 2011)

JackJ said:


> Scramble: L2 B2 F2 D2 F D' U2 B D2 F B U2 F' B U2 R' L F B' D2 L' U2 R' F D'
> 
> z' U' R' U D F2 x'
> R U' R' U' L U L'
> ...


 
You were supposed to use my scramble...

Next: R2 U2 F R B2 R D2 R' B D R2 B' R' D' F' D' U' R U' D2 B D' L' B D

X cross: D' R2 (U' L' U L) y' U2 L' (l' U' l) U' L2
F2L 2: U' L' U L U f R f'
F2L 3: L U' L2 U L
F2L 4: y2 R' U' R' U' R' U R U R
OLL: R U2 R' U' R U' R'
PLL: R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R U'



ben1996123 said:


> Next: D2 F2 D2 F2 U2 B R2 U2 F' D' R2 B' U L' R' B2 L' F' L D' R F2 L2 F2 U


----------



## Brest (Feb 2, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> Next: D2 F2 D2 F2 U2 B R2 U2 F' D' R2 B' U L' R' B2 L' F' L D' R F2 L2 F2 U


 
x2 F U' R B' L' B'
U R U R' U2 R U' R'
y' R U' R' U R U R'
U' L U' L' U L U L'
d R U R' U' R U2 R'
y' R' U' R U' R' U R U R B' R' B
U R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F



JackJ said:


> R2 U2 F R B2 R D2 R' B D R2 B' R' D' F' D' U' R U' D2 B D' L' B D



L' F' L2 D' B R2
U2 L' U L U2 L' U L
d' U' R U R' F U F'
D R' U2 R D'
U R U' R' U2 y' R' U' R
R U R' U R d' R U' R' F'
R' U' R y R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2


Next: F2 D' F2 R2 L2 F2 U R2 B2 D L' B' D' U' L F2 U L2 U'


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 2, 2011)

Brest said:


> Next: F2 D' F2 R2 L2 F2 U R2 B2 D L' B' D' U' L F2 U L2 U'


pre-PLL: D2 L' F U L U2 B2 S R2 S' U l U' R' U x y' L' U' M' U2 l U L' U2 L U' R U2 L' U' L U2 R'
PLL: y' R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L

-reserving post-

Next: R D2 U2 L B2 R2 D' B U F' D' U2 F2 R B' U L R' U F'


----------



## Brest (Feb 2, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> pre-PLL: D2 L' F U L U2 B2 S R2 S' U l U' R' U x y' L' U' M' U2 l U L' U2 L U' R U2 L' U' L U2 R'
> PLL: y' R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L
> 
> -reserving post-
> ...


@Sa967St:
What method did you use for your solution? :tu
As for your "scramble", it has a lot of symmetry...

R D2 U2 L B2 R2 D' B U F' D' U2 F2 R B' U L R' U F'

x R L F' B' R' L' D
L' U' L R U R' y R' U R
y' R U' R' U' L' U' L
y R U2 R' U R U' R'
L' U L U2 y' R U R'
r U R' U' M U R U' R'
U' R' U' R y R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 U2

Next: L D2 F2 D' R2 D U L' U2 D2 F D U2 F L B U R' D' F2 B' U' L2 U' F2


----------



## irontwig (Feb 2, 2011)

lol:

R' U2 R F2 L2 F R F2 D' R' F [2x2x3]
D' L F' D F [F2L-1]
L B' L' U' L' U L B D' B D B' [F2L+PLL]
U B2 L B2 U B U2 L U L2 B' U' [OLL]

Next:
D2 L' F2 D B L D2 U R F2 L' U2 B2 D' B' D' U2 F2 D2 R' L' F' D F L'


----------



## Olji (Feb 2, 2011)

irontwig said:


> Next:
> D2 L' F2 D B L D2 U R F2 L' U2 B2 D' B' D' U2 F2 D2 R' L' F' D F L'


 

cross: z U L2 D L' B2 D2 
F2L: U R' L U2 L2 U2 L R U' L' U L y U L' U' L U R U' R' y' R U2 R' U2 R U R'
OLL: U R U R' U' R' F R F'
PLL: U2 R' U' R y' L2 u L' U L U' L u' L2 U2


New scramble: R' B2 F L F2 R2 F' U2 F' R' D F B2 L F D R U' R' L2 F D L2 D2 B


----------



## Brest (Feb 2, 2011)

Oljibe said:


> New scramble: R' B2 F L F2 R2 F' U2 F' R' D F B2 L F D R U' R' L2 F D L2 D2 B



U' L D' F' L2 D'
L' U' L U2 R U R'
U L U L' U L U' L'
U2 R' U' R U R' U' R
y' R U2 R' U' R U2 R'
r U' r' U' r U r' F' U F
y x' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D'

Next: F' D2 U' R D2 F2 L2 B U L2 U' L' D2 F' U2 B F2 U2 F2 U2 L B L' D2 U


----------



## irontwig (Feb 2, 2011)

lolol:

R F R' L U2 [X-cross]
L' F L F2 L' F' L [2nd pair]
D' F2 D F2 R' D R D' [3rd pair+ partial edge control] 
R' F2 R F U F U' R' F2 R [4th pair+OLL] 
R F2 R' F2 R U' R' F' R F R U R2 F' [PLL]

Next: B' F' R2 U' B' L' F U L U R F' U B2 L D U2 L' D R2 F' D' B2 L2 D


----------



## kurtaz (Feb 2, 2011)

y' D' L F' U R u R' y U2 R U' R' D - xcross [12; 12]
U2 R' U' R L' U' L - 2nd [7; 19]
R' U' R - 3rd [3; 22]
U L U L' U2 L U' L' - 4th [8; 30]
U2 F' L' U' L U L' U' L U F - oll [11; 41]
U' R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U2 - f perm [20; 61]

next: F B U B' F L' R2 U B D2 R' U' D' F U R F' U' B2 L R F' B' R' U'


----------



## irontwig (Feb 3, 2011)

Linear Petrus-Heise:

F2 D2 U B F2 L D L B' D B2 D2 [2x2x3]
R' D B D' [EO]
R2 B R' [F2L-1]
B R' B' R B2 D B2 D' B' D B' D' [3x3x3-3C]
D' L2 D R D' L2 D R' B' [L3C]

Next: L U' B' L B L' U F' R U' L' B2 F U' B L' U' R' U B' R2 U L' U' L


----------



## Rinfiyks (Feb 3, 2011)

z' U2 z U' z2 U' x U' z U z' U x' U z U2 z U2 x' U2 z U2 z U' x' U2 z U' x2 U z' U2 x' U2 x U2

Next: U F' R2 D' R B' D' U2 F L2 F B2 D U L2 D2 L2 F U2 F2 L2 R B F2 U2


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 3, 2011)

Next: U F' R2 D' R B' D' U2 F L2 F B2 D U L2 D2 L2 F U2 F2 L2 R B F2 U2

Inspection: x' z2
F2L 1: U' r U R' U' M
F2L 2: y' R U' R'
F2L 3: y' R U' R'
Cross edge 2: y' M' U2 M
Cross edge 3: y M' U' M
Cross: y' M U2 M' U' M U M'
F2L 4: U' R U2 R' U R U' R'
OLL: L2 U' L B L' U L2 U' r' U' r
PLL: U2 L' U R U' L U L' U R' U' L U2 R U2 R'

next: [[R U L D]2 y x']4


----------



## irontwig (Feb 3, 2011)

F2 U D2 B2 D' B' D2 B2 L' F [S1+2+3]
U L U' L2 U L [S4a]
U B' U' B U2 B' U' B [S4b]
(Skippu) [S5]
R' U L U' D' F2 D R2 U2 L' U R' [S6+7]

Next: L' B U R L' U' R U' B F' U2 F B' U R L B D B L F R D2 R B2


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 3, 2011)

*DNF...*

Found a quick 38 HTM solution but it seems I made an error in scrambling.

Anyway the solution was:
L2 U L F' L2 F' U' *F'* 2x2x2
*F *B' L F' 2x2x3
B D' B2 L' D2 L *D2* leaves 5 corners
*D *L U L' D L U' L' *D' D'* nice cancellations for the set up of the comm
F' R' L U L' D L U' L' D' R F 2 move set up into comm
total 38 HTM

Will look into the scrambling error and edit the scramble in...
EDIT: It appears I first wrote the scramble down incorrectly and then scrambled wrong for a complete and utter FAIL!

*next:* R F L' R U L2 B U F' D' B' F2 D2 U2 B2 F' D2 B R' L U L R2 U2 R


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 3, 2011)

next: R F L' R U L2 B U F' D' B' F2 D2 U2 B2 F' D2 B R' L U L R2 U2 R

First block: U' R' U2 x2 z M' U M u2 x2 z'
Second block: y R' F R2 U R' y' M' U2 M R U' R'
CMLL: U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R
L6E 1: M' U' M U M U2 M'
L6E 2: U' M U M' U2 M U M'
L6E 3: M2 U M' U2 M U M2 U'

next: L2 R2 B2 F2 R2 U2 D2 B2 U2 F2 U2 R2 D2 L2 B2 R2 F2 B2 R2 L2 U2 B2 R2 F2 U2


----------



## nccube (Feb 3, 2011)

R2 U2 R2 F2 U2 
x2 R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R'
y R2 U' R2 U R2 
U L U' L' U L U' L' U L U' L' 
U2 y L D' L' U L D L' 
R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L

D' R' F' D2 L2 D' R2 D2 L2 U B R2 D2 R' D L' B D' B' F D' R2 F B U


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 3, 2011)

nccube said:


> R2 U2 R2 F2 U2
> x2 R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R'
> y R2 U' R2 U R2
> U L U' L' U L U' L' U L U' L'
> ...



Half turns only...

D' R' F' D2 L2 D' R2 D2 L2 U B R2 D2 R' D L' B D' B' F D' R2 F B U

lolcross: U M' U' z2
F2L 1: U2 R U' R' l U L' U' M'
F2L 2: U L' U2 L U R' U' R
F2L 3: U2 y' R U' R' U R U' R'
F2L 4: U' R' U' R
OLL: F R U R' U' F' L U L' U L U2 L'
PLL: U R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U

next:


Spoiler



Turn the back face counterclockwise by 90 degrees, turn the right face counterclockwise by 90 degrees, turn the front face clockwise by 90 degrees, turn the right face by 180 degrees, turn the top face counterclockwise by 90 degrees, turn the left face clockwise by 90 degrees, turn the right face clockwise by 90 degrees, turn the back face clockwise by 90 degrees, turn the front face clockwise by 90 degrees, turn the left face by 180 degrees, turn the back face counterclockwise by 90 degrees, turn the top face by 180 degrees, turn the left face by 180 degrees, turn the right face counterclockwise by 90 degrees, turn the top face clockwise by 90 degrees, turn the right face counterclockwise by 90 degrees, turn the left face counterclockwise by 90 degrees, turn the top face counterclockwise by 90 degrees, turn the left face by 180 degrees, turn the front face by 180 degrees, turn the right face by 180 degrees, turn the bottom face by 180 degrees, turn the right face by 180 degrees, turn the bottom face clockwise by 90 degrees, turn the front face by 180 degrees.


----------



## JuLiEn (Feb 3, 2011)

[u'] R' F r U R' U' [r']
 R U R' D 
R U' R' d' L U2 L'
U' L' U2 L U' L' U L
 R U2 R' 
U L' U' L U L F' L2 U L U L' U' L F

Next : D L U2 B2 F' L2 R2 F2 U2 B D2 B' L2 B2 L' R F' B L B2 F2 D F' U F'


----------



## nccube (Feb 3, 2011)

y' R D' F D B' R U R' F 
U L' U' L y' U R' U' R 
U' L U2 L' U2 L U2 L' 
D' L' U L D 
R2 u R U R' U' u' R2 :tu
U' R U R' U' R' F R F' 
l U' R D2' R' U R D2' R2' F2 

L2 D2 R2 B L' D L B R' L B2 D' U2 B' L2 B D B D2 L' R2 B L2 D R2


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 3, 2011)

Brest said:


> @Sa967St:
> What method did you use for your solution? :tu
> As for your "scramble", it has a lot of symmetry...


I did freefop for that solve for lols, and I was able to get an OLL skip with an easy WV case.
I got the scramble from cube explorer, it's one of my least favourite scrambles.


----------



## JuLiEn (Feb 5, 2011)

L2 D2 R2 B L' D L B R' L B2 D' U2 B' L2 B D B D2 L' R2 B L2 D R2

 [r']
D R L' U [r'] U L R2 u R' u'
R' U R U' R' U' R
R B L U' L' B' R'
U L U' L' U L U L'
R U2 R2 U' R2' U' R2 U2 R
R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R'

Next : L2 U2 F2 U' D B2 L U' B L2 D' B' U' R2 F' D2 R' D U' L2 D B D2 R U


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 5, 2011)

R F R' F2 U2 B2 D F2
y U R' U' R d L' U' L
U R U' R' U2 R' U' R U' R' U R
U' y' R' U' R U' R' U R
y' U' R U' R' y' R' U' R
U' f R U R' U' f' y F R U R' U' R' F' r U R U' r'
R' U R U' R' F' U' F R U R' F R' F' R U' R

B2 D2 L2 R2 F2 R2 U2 D2 R2 D2 L2 U2 R2 B2 L2 D2 F2 L2 D2 L2 D2 L2 D2 R2 L2

Half turns only.


----------



## Baian Liu (Feb 5, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> B2 D2 L2 R2 F2 R2 U2 D2 R2 D2 L2 U2 R2 B2 L2 D2 F2 L2 D2 L2 D2 L2 D2 R2 L2
> 
> Half turns only.


 
F2 L2 D2
U2 F2 U2 F2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U2 F2 R2

Next scramble: R B2 F2 R B R' D' R B' F2 D R2 D' L U D2 B2 F2 U D F L' U' L B2


----------



## irontwig (Feb 5, 2011)

D' F' U F' B R B' F D' L2 D' F' R F' U F'
D U L' U L U' F U F' D'
F' U' L' U L2 D L' U2 L D' L' U2 F U2

L2 F2 D F2 U2 B' L2 U B2 R' F2 R2 D R' F B2 L B2 F R' B' F' U2 D B2


----------



## nccube (Feb 5, 2011)

z2' R' D F' L F2 
L U2 L' U2 L U2 L'
y U' M F M' 
y F R U' R' F' L' U' L 
U2 R' U R U' R' U' R 
F R' F' R U R U R' U' R U' R' 
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U 

F2 R' D R' D B2 U2 F' L2 D' R2 D' F R2 U' L' F2 U' B' U2 F2 U2 D F' L


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 5, 2011)

F2 R' D R' D B2 U2 F' L2 D' R2 D' F R2 U' L' F2 U' B' U2 F2 U2 D F' L

R' U M2 F2
L U L' U' F' U' F
L' U L U' F U' F'
U' L U L'
U2 R' U R U2 R' U2 R y L F L' U2 M' U M
L' U' L U' L' U2 L
U2 L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2

F' u2 r' D2 f u R2 r2 f2 R' f' r' R' D R' F2 B2 L' B D2 R2 B2 F u2 U D f2 U2 F2 U2 B D2 U2 L2 B f' r2 B r' D2

4x4 please


----------



## flan (Feb 5, 2011)

nccube said:


> z2' R' D F' L F2
> L U2 L' U2 L U2 L'
> y U' M F M'
> y F R U' R' F' L' U' L
> ...


 
L F' R' B' F' D2
L U' L' U L U L'
R U R' U2 R U' R' U R U R'
R' U' R U Y' R U R'
U' L U L' U L U' L'
U' F R U R'U'F' U R U2 R' U' R U' R'
U X R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 B

NEXT R' F2 U2 R2 B2 D L2 D2 B2 F R F' U B2 L' D2 U' L' R' U' R2 B' D2 F2 D'


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 5, 2011)

flan said:


> L F' R' B' F' D2
> L U' L' U L U L'
> R U R' U2 R U' R' U R U R'
> R' U' R U Y' R U R'
> ...



You got ninja'd.



ben1996123 said:


> F' u2 r' D2 f u R2 r2 f2 R' f' r' R' D R' F2 B2 L' B D2 R2 B2 F u2 U D f2 U2 F2 U2 B D2 U2 L2 B f' r2 B r' D2
> 
> 4x4 please


----------



## JuLiEn (Feb 6, 2011)

D' Rw Uw (1st center)
[r'] [u'] Uw2 L'w U2 Lw [u2] R2 Uw U Rw U2 R'w (2nd center)
[f'] L D R'w D' (1st cross edge)
R B Rw B (2nd cross edge)
[r] U' R'w R2 U Rw U (3rd cross edge)
[r'] R'w U' L' [r'] U' R'w (3rd center)
R'w U2 Rw U' L2 [r2] U R2w U2 R'w U' R2w L [r] U2 Rw (4th,5th,6th centers)
U' R'w U' R' U Rw L' B L (4th cross edge)
[f'] [u'] Uw R U' R'
 U R U' R' 
 F R' F' R U'w
R U2 R' Uw R U2 R' U'w
U' F R' F' R Uw U2 F R' F' R U'w 

U L' U' L2 U2 L'
U R U' R2 U' R
R U L' U2 R' L
[u'] U' R U' R' U' R U' R' U' R' F R F'
[r] U R' U' L U R U' L'
[r'] U' 
[r] Rw2 R U R' D2 R U' R' [r'] U2 R2w R2 U2 B2 R2w


Next : L2 D U2 B2 L F D U' L U' L F2 U2 F' U R2 D' U' L2 U R' F' D2 L' B2


----------



## EVH (Feb 6, 2011)

Scramble:L2 D U2 B2 L F D U' L U' L F2 U2 F' U R2 D' U' L2 U R' F' D2 L' B2

Forgive I am a noob at ZZ

EO+Line: R' D' L U F B2 D2

F2L: U' L' R U2 L' U2 L'
L' U L U' L' U L U2 R U' R2 U L' U2 L R

OLL:U R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R

PLL: U R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2 y R U' R' U'

New Scramble:F R2 D U' F R B L' R2 D2 F' U2 L B' D' F D' U' R2 B' F L D' R' B


----------



## JuLiEn (Feb 6, 2011)

F R2 D U' F R B L' R2 D2 F' U2 L B' D' F D' U' R2 B' F L D' R' B

Bld :

dlb->fld->urb : [u'] B' R2 B L2 B' R2 B L2 
dlb->fru->bdr : U R R U' R' D2 R U R' D2 R' U'

df->uf->rd : R' B U2 M' U2 M B' R
df->ub->lf : [r'] M2 U L2 U' M2 U L2 U' [r]
df->lu->bd : [r] M' U L U' M U L' U' [r']
df->lb->rb : B' D2 M' D2 M B
df->rf->ur : u' U R' U' M2 U R U' M2 u
df->dl->ur : L2 U M' U2 M U L2

orient ufl,ubl,dfr :
R U2 
R U' L' U R' U' L U [r] R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 [r']
U2 R'

Next : L U2 R' D' R B R' L D2 B' R' F' U' R2 D2 U2 F' R2 L D2 F L2 F' L' D2


----------



## irontwig (Feb 7, 2011)

B R' U2 L D2
B' R' B R U R' U2
R' U R U'
R' B' R
L' B' D' L U L' D L U' B L U' L' U B2

Next: B2 F' R' L2 F2 L B R B2 L B2 L' F U2 L R' B' D U R2 B' L U D R2


----------



## Rpotts (Feb 7, 2011)

B2 F' R' L2 F2 L B R B2 L B2 L' F U2 L R' B' D U R2 B' L U D R2

2x2x2 : z2 d R' D B2 L' B' D B2 (8)
2x2x3 : F' R' F B' R' B (6, 14)
EO : L F L2 U2 L (5, 19)
F2L+OLL : y' R' U' R U2 R2 U2 R U R' (9, 28)
U' Vperm (15, 43)
possibly the closest thing i've done to fmc.


typing a scramble lol

R2 L B' D U' D2 R F B2 L U' F' D2 R' U2 D F2 L' R2 F' D2


----------



## Brest (Feb 7, 2011)

Rpotts said:


> typing a scramble lol
> 
> R2 L B' D U' D2 R F B2 L U' F' D2 R' U2 D F2 L' R2 F' D2



z D R D R2 B' F'
U2 R' L U2 L' R
U2 R' U R L' U2 L
d R' U R U2 R' U R
L U L' U L U L'
R' F R U R' F' R F U' F'
U' x U2 r' U' r U2 l' U R' U' R2 D'

Next: B2 D2 F2 U' B2 D L2 F2 D R2 B D2 U' R B' L' D2 F' R' L U'


----------



## Rpotts (Feb 8, 2011)

Scramble with Cross on D: L F' L2 R U F' R' D B' F' D U2 L2 D' U' B' R2 B' F2 D' U L' F2 U L2

Double X cross: y F R U' R' L B L2 (7)
F2L3: U2 R' U' R U' R' U R (8, 15)
F2L4: y' R U' R' U R U R' (7, 22)
OLL : U' R' U' (R' F R F')*2 U R (13, 35)
PLL: J perm (10, 45)



brest said:


> Next: B2 D2 F2 U' B2 D L2 F2 D R2 B D2 U' R B' L' D2 F' R' L U'



lolxcross: z2 D M' D' B R2 U' R' U' R2 r L2 F2 (13)
F2L2: D' L U L' D L U' L' (8, 21)
F2L3: U L' U L U R U R' (8, 29)
F2L4: y U' L U' L' U L U L' (8, 37)
OLL: Fat Anti Sune (7, 44)
PLL: L perm (11, 54)

Next: D B2 F' D B' F2 R' B2 R2 B F D2 F' D2 U L D U' R' B U F D F' U2


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 8, 2011)

Rpotts said:


> Next: D B2 F' D B' F2 R' B2 R2 B F D2 F' D2 U L D U' R' B U F D F' U2


 
z2 U' R' F' R2 U' z' F' D
R U' R U
l U' R' U2 R U2' R' U2 R' U'
(R + l) U R U'
R U' R2 U R' U' R U
z' R' U2 R U R' U' R U2 R B' R' B
U R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2

next: U F U' B2 D B F2 L' U2 D2 F' U2 B' D L' F L R D2 R2 B2 D2 L' B2 R


----------



## ~Adam~ (Feb 8, 2011)

for - U F U' B2 D B F2 L' U2 D2 F' U2 B' D L' F L R D2 R2 B2 D2 L' B2 R

cross - F R' B u L2 U2 B' u' (8,8)
1st pair - U2 F U F' (4,12)
2nd and 3rd pair - R' L U' L' U' R U R' U' R2 U R' (12,24)
4th pair - U R' U' R2 B' R' B (7,31)
y' R U R' U' R' F R F' (8,39)
y R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' (14,53)

next - U' L' U' F' R2 B' R F U B2 U B' L U' F U R F'


----------



## Rpotts (Feb 8, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> next: U F U' B2 D B F2 L' U2 D2 F' U2 B' D L' F L R D2 R2 B2 D2 L' B2 R


nice lolololCP

I scrambled with cross on D:

Cross: F R' U L' U2 L' B (7)
F2L1+2: U L F' L F L' R U' R' L U2 L U' L2 U' L2 U L U' L' (20, 27)
F2L3: U' F' U' L' U L F L' U L (10, 37)
F2L4: U R' U R U' R' U R U' R' U R (12, 49)
OLL: Fat Sune (7, 56)
PLL: V perm (15, 71)

Lol that was terrible.

EDIT: Ninja'd - doing Cube-o-holic's scramble now.
Double EDIT: Lol nvm, mah favorite pattern however.
Triple EDIT: w/e it's time.


cube-o-holic said:


> U' L' U' F' R2 B' R F U B2 U B' L U' F U R F'



R B y R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 y' B' R'
y E M E' M' y' 
x2 y' R B y R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' y' B' R'
2 twist


next: U L' D R' L' B' L U2 R' D' F2 R2 L2 U B D' L' U2 L2 D2 U2 B' R L2 D


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 8, 2011)

Rpotts said:


> next: U L' D R' L' B' L U2 R' D' F2 R2 L2 U B D' L' U2 L2 D2 U2 B' R L2 D



Cross + pseudo x-cross: y2 B' R D' R D' R U' R [8]
Finishing double x-cross: L' U2 L D' [4/12]
3rd pair: L U' L' [3/15]
4th pair: y' U2 R' U' (R l) U' R' U x [7/22]
CLL (leadup into easy ELL): R' U R' U' y R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F [14/36]
ELL: f U R U' R' f2 U' L' U L f [11/47]. 

Edit: Time: 15.09. I saw the blocks at the beginning and decided to inspect a little more than is usually granted. 

Next: U' F U R' L2 B2 F2 U D R B2 U2 F2 D2 F D2 F' L U' F L' R F B2 U'

Edits: Movecounts / Time


----------



## ~Adam~ (Feb 8, 2011)

ninja'd but 46

x' M B2 d' L2
B' U' B2 U2 B'
U' L U L' U B' U' B
F' U F
L' U2 L F U2 F'
r R2 U' R U' R' U2 R U' M
y M2 U M' U2 M U M2 d2


----------



## Jordie (Feb 8, 2011)

sorry, this is in response to Ranzha; I did it before the next post. 

cross: y' R' F R y' U' R' F R 
F2L 1: y U' R U' R' U R U R'
F2L 2: U' L' U L2 U L'
F2L 3U2 R' U' R
F2l 4: U' L' U L U' L' U L 
Oll: F R U R' U' F
Sune: R' U' R U' R' U2 R
PLL y R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L U'

Next scramble: R2 D2 F D2 F' R D2 U' F2 R' U' F' D B2 R2 D F' R2 D2 R' L' D' L2 U2 R


----------



## Rpotts (Feb 8, 2011)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Next: U' F U R' L2 B2 F2 U D R B2 U2 F2 D2 F D2 F' L U' F L' R F B2 U'



I scrambled with white on D

2x2x2: U' M2 F R2 z2(5)
Finish Cross: R U' F R' (4, 9)
F2L2: U2 R' F R F' U' R' F R F' (10, 19)
F2L3: U' R B' R' B R' U' R (8, 27)
F2L4: y' U' R U2 R' U' R U R' (8, 35)
OLL: f R U R2 U' R' U R2 U' R' f' (11, 46)
PLL: T perm (14, 60)

Next: L' U2 D2 R2 B' F D L' R' D' L' B D2 L' B2 F2 R' U B2 F' U' F2 B' R B2
OR Jordie's : R2 D2 F D2 F' R D2 U' F2 R' U' F' D B2 R2 D F' R2 D2 R' L' D' L2 U2 R

Supa ninja'd


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 8, 2011)

Jordie said:


> Next scramble: R2 D2 F D2 F' R D2 U' F2 R' U' F' D B2 R2 D F' R2 D2 R' L' D' L2 U2 R



2x2x2: U R U' R2 F' R [6]
2x2x3: (x' z) M' U M F' R' U2 F2 R F [9/15]
Finishing F2L: R U' R' U R2 U' F' U' F U' [10/25]
Finishing F2L (cont.): F R' F' R' U' R U R' U' R [10/35]
OLL: U l' U' L U' L' U2 l [8/43]
PLL: d y' R2 U R2 U R2 U' y' R U R' B2 R U' R' [14/57].

Ew. Ghastly. Didn't bother timing.



Rpotts said:


> Next: L' U2 D2 R2 B' F D L' R' D' L' B D2 L' B2 F2 R' U B2 F' U' F2 B' R B2



2x2x2: L F2 U' y' L' F' L F [7]
2x3x3: (y z') U' R' U' R2 U R' [6/13]
Cross - mismatched pair: d' F R' F' u [5/18]
Finishing F2L: R U2 R' U' R U R' D' [8/26]
EOLL + CP: R F' U2 (R' l') U' R U2 R' U (R l) U2 F R' [13/39]
PLL: M2' U M2' U2 M2' U M2' U' [8/47]

I like that EOLL + CP case. It's one of the few I bothered to learn. xD

EDIT: New scramble: L R2 F2 L2 B D2 L' R' F2 L' R U F' R B2 R2 F B D2 B' D R L2 U' R.


----------



## Andreaillest (Feb 8, 2011)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> EDIT: New scramble: L R2 F2 L2 B D2 L' R' F2 L' R U F' R B2 R2 F B D2 B' D R L2 U' R.



Cross: L U R' B' R' F2 U' R' F R
1st Pair: U2 F' U2 F U' F' U F
2nd Pair: R' U' R
3rd Pair: x U' L' U' L U2 F U' F'
4th pair: x U R' U' R U2 R' U R
OLL: F U R U' R' F' U' R U R' U R U2 R'
PLL(U Perm): x F2 U' R' L F2 L' R U' F2 

Hope I got the notation right. 

New Scramble: L2 R' D' U2 R' F R' U2 F2 D U2 F2 D U2 F' R B R2 U F' R D U' B2 F2


----------



## nccube (Feb 8, 2011)

z2 y' R D2' F R2 D' U' 
R' U2 R2 U R' U' L U L' 
L' U2 L U' y L U L' 
y L' U L U' L F' L' F 
L' U R U' L U R' 
U y l' R' D2' R U R' D2' R U' R 

U R2 U R2 D2 R' B' L B' L2 D' L2 F2 R' F' B2 L2 R' D2 U2 R2 U2 R D' U


----------



## Brest (Feb 8, 2011)

nccube said:


> U R2 U R2 D2 R' B' L B' L2 D' L2 F2 R' F' B2 L2 R' D2 U2 R2 U2 R D' U


 
x2 L F' L2 R' D' F (6)
U' R U R' U' R U R' (8/14)
U' L' U' L U L' U' L (8/22)
U' L U' L' U L U' L' (8/30)
y R U R' U2 R U' R' (7/37)
F' r U R' U' r' F R (8/45)
U R' F R' B2 R F' R' B2 R2 U (11/56)

Next: R2 U' R2 L2 U' R2 D U2 L2 D F2 R F2 D B2 R' B F' R' B R2 D2


----------



## irontwig (Feb 8, 2011)

R B' L' U2 L D2 U' R' U2 [XX-cross]
B2 R' B' R B' R' B R [Tripod]
B U' L B D' B' U B D B' L' B [Finish]

Next: D2 B' F2 R F B2 U' R' U L' F' B L2 R2 F' B' U2 D2 B2 L2 F2 U' F2 B' U2


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Feb 8, 2011)

Scramble Used: U R2 U R2 D2 R' B' L B' L2 D' L2 F2 R' F' B2 L2 R' D2 U2 R2 U2 R D' U 

z2 L' D2 B D2 R' D' F
U R U R' U2 R U' R'
U2 B U2 B' U' B' U B
y' U' R U2 R' F' U' F U' F' U F
y2 R U' R' U' F' U F
y' F U R U' R' F'
R' U' R U' R' U2 R
y' U R U R' U' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'
(I'm quite bad at this kind of thing just thought i'd have a go)

NEW Scramble: B' R U' R F' U2 B2 U2 B' R' D' L2 F R F2 D' L' B' F' D' F L' F L' F' D R B2 R B


----------



## Brest (Feb 8, 2011)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Scramble Used: U R2 U R2 D2 R' B' L B' L2 D' L2 F2 R' F' B2 L2 R' D2 U2 R2 U2 R D' U
> 
> *x2* L' D2 B D2 R' D' F
> U R U R' U2 R U' R'
> ...


Fixed! :tu
Nice solve! I would have tried to use the keyhole method to pair the edge with the solved corner.


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 8, 2011)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> NEW Scramble: B' R U' R F' U2 B2 U2 B' R' D' L2 F R F2 D' L' B' F' D' F L' F L' F' D R B2 R B


cross: x'z D U' M' x' U' y r U'
pair1: x'z' U R U R'
pair2: y2 R' U' R U2 y' R' U' R
lolELS:L U2 L' U2 
lolpair3: y' R U' R U2 y2 R' U2 L' U' L U2 R'
CLS: y2 U R' D R U' R' D' R
PLL: Z perm

next: F2 B' R' D R' B2 R F2 B L U2 D' L F' R2 B L' F L2 B U' F B' L' U


----------



## CubicNL (Feb 8, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> next: F2 B' R' D R' B2 R F2 B L U2 D' L F' R2 B L' F L2 B U' F B' L' U



Yay, for my first one 
(Red) Cross : y' x' M2 D' R U' L2
Pair 1 : R' U2 R U' y R U R'
Pair 2 : y' U R U' R' U' L U' L'
Pair 3 : U R U2 R' U2 L' U L
Pair 4 : y L' U2 L U L' U' L
OLL : L U L' U L U2 L'
PLL : Na perm

Next: D2 R D2 B2 D2 B2 L' U2 L2 R' D' B U' B2 U' B' D' L D' B R'


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 8, 2011)

D2 R D2 B2 D2 B2 L' U2 L2 R' D' B U' B2 U' B' D' L D' B R'

cross: l F2 D L F' L' D
F2L 1&2: F U F2 U F U2 R U R'
F2L 3: d' R U R2 F R F'
F2L 4: y U2 R U R' U' r U R' U' M
OLL: U R U R' U' R' F R F'
PLL: U' x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R

U2 L' U2 R2 F2 B2 R2 B F' D B' F' D' B2 F2 L' D' U F D2 U2 L' D2 R D2


----------



## JianhanC (Feb 8, 2011)

U2 L' U2 R2 F2 B2 R2 B F' D B' F' D' B2 F2 L' D' U F D2 U2 L' D2 R D2

Cross: L B' R B2 u'
F2L 1: R U' R' U' L' U' L
F2L 2: R U R2 U' R
F2L 3: U2 R U' R' U' y' R' U' R U' R' U R
F2L 4: U L' U2 L U L' U' L 
OLL: U' R' F R B' R' F' R B
PLL: d' RUD E perm

Next: random scramble from qqtimer

F D2 F2 U' L2 F L2 U' B2 U R F' R F D2 L2 U' B2 R2 D2 R2 F L' F U'


----------



## JuLiEn (Feb 8, 2011)

F D2 F2 U' L2 F L2 U' B2 U R F' R F D2 L2 U' B2 R2 D2 R2 F L' F U'

cross. [u'] F R2 
1. R' U R U R' U' R
2. d R U R'
3. U2 R' U2 R U R' U' R
4. d R U' R' d' L' U L
coll. F R U' R' U R U2 R' U' R U R' U' F'
pll. U

next B' R U' D2 F' D' U' B2 R' L' B' U' B2 F' L B' L2 F D L2 D' B2 U L' F


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 8, 2011)

B' R U' D2 F' D' U' B2 R' L' B' U' B2 F' L B' L2 F D L2 D' B2 U L' F

Cross: R2 B2 U' R' F R y' U' R' F R
F2L 1: U R U2 R' U' F U F'
F2L 2: U2 R' U2 R2 U R'
F2L 3: y U2 R U' R' U R U' R'
F2L 4: U2 R' U2 R U' R' U' R U' R' U R
OLL: U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R r U R' U' M U R U' R'
PLL: y' R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U
The rest: M2 E2 S2

Next: F L F2 R2 L D2 R F U B L U' R L' B2 R2 B2 U' R D B2 L2 R2 D2 B2


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 9, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> Next: F L F2 R2 L D2 R F U B L U' R L' B2 R2 B2 U' R D B2 L2 R2 D2 B2


 
Ohaithere Ben.

X-cross Part 1: D' U' R D [4]
X-cross Part 2: U2 L D' L' [4/8]
X-cross Part 3: D2 B2 x2 [2/10]
2nd pair: R' U' R2 U R' [5/15]
3rd pair: U' (L' U L) (U' F U' F') [8/23]
4th pair: U (R' U2 *R) (l* U' R' U) x [7/30]
OLL: F (R U R' U') (R U R' U') F' U2 [11/41]
PLL: y R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 [11/52].

Next one: U' D' F L2 F' U' D2 L' D L' B2 F L2 D2 R2 U L2 B2 U2 B2 L' U' F R2 U'.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 9, 2011)

x2 y' D' L D' F D
y' R' U' R L U' L'
U2 y' R U' R' y R U' R'
D2 L' U' L D2 U L F' L' F
R2 U2 R U R' U R2
y' R' U2 R UR'U'RUR'UR
y2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'

60 move solution but fingertrick friendly.

Next
F2 U' B F2 L F D2 L' U' B2 L U D2 F2 D B F' R2 U' R B' U L2 F U2


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 9, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Next
> F2 U' B F2 L F D2 L' U' B2 L U D2 F2 D B F' R2 U' R B' U L2 F U2


 
x'
3 cross edges: M' B' U' [3]
1st pair: L D L' D2 B2 R' B2 R [8/11]
X-cross: L2 F r2 [3/14]
2nd pair: U2 L U' L' U2 L U' L' [8/22]
3rd and 4th pairs: U R' U L' U R U L U' R' U' R (It was an opposite case) [12/34]
OLL: R U' R' U2 R U y R U' R' U' F' [11/45]
PLL: l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 [9/54]

Cool solve.

Next: U D' R D2 B' D2 L B' D L2 U F L' B' F U R2 B2 F2 R2 L' F' L U' L'.


----------



## Xishem (Feb 9, 2011)

Roux.

z' y' x'
First 1x2x3: U' R F' L' x y' R' U R L' U L S M S'
Second 1x2x3: U R2 U2 R' U' R U2 R U' R' U R' U' R U' R' U R
CMLL: L U2 L' U' L U' L2 U l F' L F l'
Orient Centers: M'
Orient Edges: M' U M U2 M U M' U M U M'
UL/UR Skip
Permute Edges: M2 U2 M2 U2

Next: B' L U' L2 D2 F2 R L2 B F L F U' L2 B' F U R F B' L' U' F2 R2 L'


----------



## Carrot (Feb 9, 2011)

scramble: B' L U' L2 D2 F2 R L2 B F L F U' L2 B' F U R F B' L' U' F2 R2 L'

x z'
x-cross: U R' F B' L U2 y' L' U2 L' [9/9]
2nd pair: R' U R y U' L U L' y [7/16]
3rd+4th pair:L' U2 L2 U L U' L' [7/23]
OLL: F' 2*(L' U' L U) F [10/33]
PLL: U x' L' U L D' L' U' L D L' U' L D' L' U L D [17/50]

Next Scramble: U L R L' U L' R U L R B' r' b u


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 9, 2011)

Odder said:


> Next Scramble: U L R L' U L' R U L R B' r' b u


r u' b' B' R' B R L' B L U' L B U B' U' L' U


next scramble: (-3,6) / (6,-3) / (2,6) / (-5,1) / (-1,-4) / (-3,-2) / (4,2) / (-2,-3) / (0,4) / (2,0) / (6,4) / (6,2) / (-4,6) / (-4,-3) /


----------



## LewisJ (Feb 9, 2011)

Odder said:


> scramble: B' L U' L2 D2 F2 R L2 B F L F U' L2 B' F U R F B' L' U' F2 R2 L'
> 
> x z'
> x-cross: U R' F B' L U2 y' L' U2 L' [9/9]
> ...


 
F2 U' f F2 (cross 4/4)
R' U R (F2L1 3/7)
U2 u' R U' R' (F2L1.5 5/12)
D' L' U L (F2L2.5 4/16)
d' D2 R U R' (F2L3.5 5/21)
d L' U L d R U' R' (F2L4 8/29)
y F U R U' R' F' (OLL cross 6/35)
U' r U R' U' r' F R F' (OLL corners 9/44)
U' R U R' F' R U2 R' U2 R' F R U R U2 R' U' (Rperm 17/61)

next U' F' L' U2 R U' B2 U' D R2 U' B2 U2 B' D F' D2 R B2 D2 L2 D2 B' L' U


----------



## Xishem (Feb 9, 2011)

Scramble: U' F' L' U2 R U' B2 U' D R2 U' B2 U2 B' D F' D2 R B2 D2 L2 D2 B' L' U

1st 1x2x3: U B U' F2 L S2 x2 d2 (6/6)
2nd 1x2x3: r2' U' R2 U' R U R' U' R U R' M' U M2 U2 R' U R (18/24)
CMLL (OCLL): (U2) R' U' R U' R' U2 R (8/32)
CMLL (PLL) R' U L' U2 R U' x' U L' U2 R U' L (12/44)
Orient Edges: M2 U M' U M (5/49)
UL/UR Edges: U' M2 U (3/52)
Permute Edges: M U2 M U2 (4/56)

Next Scramble: D2 L D B' L D2 B D' B' L' D2 L' R B2 U2 R2 F' B' D F2 L2 R2 U F2 L2


----------



## Andreaillest (Feb 9, 2011)

Xishem said:


> Next Scramble: D2 L D B' L D2 B D' B' L' D2 L' R B2 U2 R2 F' B' D F2 L2 R2 U F2 L2



Cross: R' B2 y' F2 U L F' L'
1st: L' U' L U' F' U F
2nd: U B U B' U B U' B'
3rd: U' L' U' L U2 F U' F'
4th: y' L' U' L U2 F U' F
OLL: F R U R' U' F' U2 F R U R' U F' U' L' B' R' B L B' R B
PLL: y2 F U' B U2 F' U B' L' R' U2 R L

New Scramble: B F2 L B2 D B2 D L2 R2 D' U2 R2 F2 D R2 U2 L B' L2 B2 D B' U' L B2


----------



## Rpotts (Feb 9, 2011)

D2 L D B' L D2 B D' B' L' D2 L' R B2 U2 R2 F' B' D F2 L2 R2 U F2 L2

Cross+Preserve Pair: R' B2 L' u L' u' y' (6)
F2L1: R U' R' (3, 9)
F2L2: U' L' U L U' L' U L (8, 17)
F2L3: U R' U' R U' R' U' R (8, 25)
F2L4+EO: U2 L U' L2 B' L B (7, 32)
COLL: U2 (R U R' F') (R U2 R' U' R U' R') (F R U' R') (16, 48)
EPLL: U' M2 U' M U2' M' U' M2 (12, 60)

Other than the one rotation at the end of cross it was rotation free. Nice COLL alg, one of the few sune/anti sune cases I know.

EDIT: Ninja'd, but Andreaillest, your solution doesn't work. It all goes wrong after the x in the cross. Double EDIT: If you replace the x with a y' in Andreaillest's post i think it works.
R' D R2 F D2 L B' L2 F2 B R2 D2 B' R' F2 B L2 U' B2 U F L' U L2 R


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 9, 2011)

Rpotts said:


> R' D R2 F D2 L B' L2 F2 B R2 D2 B' R' F2 B L2 U' B2 U F L' U L2 R



x D L x' D' L D2
d L U2 L' U L U' L'
R U' R' U R' U' R U' F U F'
U2 R U R2 U R
U R' U2 R2 U R' U R U2 x' U' R' U x
U2 y' R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R'

L U L' F2 D2 U L' B' L2 U' D' R U L' R' D F R B2 F D R2 F2 U F


----------



## Rpotts (Feb 9, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> L U L' F2 D2 U L' B' L2 U' D' R U L' R' D F R B2 F D R2 F2 U F



Xcross: x2 F' D L R B F R2 (7)
F2L2+3+4: U2 L' U L r' U' R U l' U L2 U' L2 U' L U' L' U' L (19, 26)
OLL: Big Lightning (9, 35)
PLL: Y perm (14, 49)

Next: B F2 L B2 D B2 D L2 R2 D' U2 R2 F2 D R2 U2 L B' L2 B2 D B' U' L B2


----------



## Xishem (Feb 9, 2011)

First scramble:


Spoiler



Scramble: L U L' F2 D2 U L' B' L2 U' D' R U L' R' D F R B2 F D R2 F2 U F

U2 B2 U' R B' D' F B R' U x d2
r2 U r' U R2 U M U M' R U2 r' U' r
(U') R' U' R U' R' U2 R
R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L
U' M' U M
U' M U2 M'
U' M U2 M U


Edit: Ninja'd damn. I call Rpotts' scramble.

Scramble: B F2 L B2 D B2 D L2 R2 D' U2 R2 F2 D R2 U2 L B' L2 B2 D B' U' L B2

1x2x3: R2 E F B y2
1x2x3: r U' R2 U' R U R' U' R U R2 U M' U R
CMLL (OCLL): F' L' U' L U F
CMLL (PLL): R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L
Orient Edges: M U M' U2 M U M'
UL/UR Edges: U' M U2 M'
Permute Edges: U M' U2 M' U2

Good solve.

Next: L2 F L' R D' U' F' D2 F2 D' F2 D' B' L' F R' F' L2 D2 U2 L2 F' B U' B'


----------



## CubicNL (Feb 9, 2011)

L2 F L' R D' U' F' D2 F2 D' F2 D' B' L' F R' F' L2 D2 U2 L2 F' B U' B'

Cross : z y2 U' F' D2 L' D' R' 
Pair 1 : U2 L U L' 
Pair 2 : U' R U2 R' U' R U R' 
Pair 3 : U L' U' L R' U' R
Pair 4 : L' U' L U2 L' U' L
OLL : U2 x' L' U L F L' U' L x y' L U' L'
PLL : J-Perm

Next: U' B' L2 R B2 U2 L B U2 F' R L D L F2 B' D' R' F' D' L2 R2 U' L2 R


----------



## JuLiEn (Feb 9, 2011)

U' B' L2 R B2 U2 L B U2 F' R L D L F2 B' D' R' F' D' L2 R2 U' L2 R

cross. [u2] [r'] L2 R2 U F R'  U' R2
1&2. D R U2 R'  R U' R' u'
3. L U2 R U R' U L'
4. U2 R U R'
oll. U' r' R2 U R' U r U2 r' U M'
pll. M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2 U'

next L F2 D U2 R U L R F2 B2 R2 F' L2 B F' L' D2 R2 D2 U' F' D U R2 L2


----------



## asiahyoo1997 (Feb 9, 2011)

JuLiEn said:


> next L F2 D U2 R U L R F2 B2 R2 F' L2 B F' L' D2 R2 D2 U' F' D U R2 L2



U' L' B2 L' U2 B 
X2 L' U L U' L' R' U' L
U' R U' R U' R'
y U R' U2 R 
U R U' R' U F' U F
R' U' R U' R'U2 R
U x L2 D2 L' U' L D2 L' U' L'

next: R B L U L F L F R' D B2 L R' F2 D' B2 D B2 F2 L F2 R2 F' L' B2


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 9, 2011)

R B L U L F L F R' D B2 L R' F2 D' B2 D B2 F2 L F2 R2 F' L' B2

Double X cross: R' f' L' f D2 U R2 D U f R' f' y U R' F2 R D'
F2L 3: L' U L U2 L' U2 L U' L' U L
F2L 4: L U' L' U2 L U' L'
COLL: U R' U' R U l U' R' U x U'
PLL: R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R'

Next (pyraminx): R B R B' U B' R L' l' r b' u


----------



## theace (Feb 9, 2011)

R' D L2 D U R2

U' L U' L' U L F' L' F
y' U2 L' U L
d' R U2 R' U R' U' R
y2 U' L' U L y' U R U' R'

U' r U R' U' R' R U R U' R'

U y M2 U' M U2 M' U M2

I don't think this is the optimal solution. Can anyone provide a better one? This is pretty much my solving style. Where do i need improvement?

Scramble: U D' F' R' F' B' L R2 D F B' L' R2 F B U F' U D2 B' L F2 B2 U2 L'


----------



## irontwig (Feb 9, 2011)

lolcrapending:

F D2 U2 L' R' D' R2 B' L B R' B' L' B D2 R
x y' M' U' M U R U M' U' R U M' U2 M U
R U' M U' M' U M' U2 M U2 M2 U
M U2 M' U2 L2

Next: D L2 R' U L2 U2 L2 F' R' L U' D' R2 L' B2 L B' F D' L' U B R D R' D2


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 9, 2011)

theace said:


> R' D L2 D U R2
> 
> U' L U' L' U L F' L' F
> y' U2 L' U L
> ...



What scramble were you using?


----------



## JuLiEn (Feb 9, 2011)

D L2 R' U L2 U2 L2 F' R' L U' D' R2 L' B2 L B' F D' L' U B R D R' D2

cross. [u2] [r'] U' r U' B2 D' R' [r'] u
1&2. R' U F R F' R U' R'
3. [u'] U' L' U L
4. R' F R' F' R U' R'
oll. U' R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R'
pll. M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2 U

next U R' U2 L2 F2 U2 L R2 B2 L D' L2 B2 F L2 B' U L' R2 U2 B2 F L' R B'


----------



## Carrot (Feb 9, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> Next (pyraminx): R B R B' U B' R L' l' r b' u


 
[R] L' R L R' L' [L2] R L' [L] z R' [R] b [8/8]
[L] L' R L R' [R] u' r l' [7/15]

time: 2.93... TPS ~ 5.12

Next scramble: U R' U2 L2 F2 U2 L R2 B2 L D' L2 B2 F L2 B' U L' R2 U2 B2 F L' R B' (same as JuLiEn's scramble  )


----------



## danthecuber (Feb 9, 2011)

Odder said:


> Next scramble: U R' U2 L2 F2 U2 L R2 B2 L D' L2 B2 F L2 B' U L' R2 U2 B2 F L' R B'



x2 R' F B2 U' F R' F' U' F' L F
F U' F' y R U2 R' U R U' R' U2 U' R' U R U' L' U' L y' U' F' U' F U2 F' U F y' R U R'U2 R U' R' U2 R U2 R'U R U' R'
F R U R' U' F' f R U R' U' f' F R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' F'
x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 x' U M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 M' U2 
I know it's inefficient but that's how I would solve it.

next: D L2 D' U2 F' B' R' B L R F' B2 D B R2 B D' F B' L U L' U' R' U2


----------



## Brest (Feb 9, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> next: D L2 D' U2 F' B' R' B L R F' B2 D B R2 B D' F B' L U L' U' R' U2



x2 L' B R' F2 D2 U R2
L' U L U' L U L'
R U2 R' U2 y' L U L'
R U' R' U2 R' U R
R U R' U' R U R'
r' U2 R U R' U' R U R' U r
U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'

Next: D' R2 U B2 D R2 B2 F2 D2 R2 U2 F' D R2 D B L' B2 D U' B R'


----------



## Rpotts (Feb 9, 2011)

Brest said:


> Next: D' R2 U B2 D R2 B2 F2 D2 R2 U2 F' D R2 D B L' B2 D U' B R'



Cross: x' U' R' B' U' L' x' u2 (6)
F2L1: U L U L' U2 R' U' R (8, 14)
F2L2: y R' U2 R L' U L (6, 20)
F2L3: U' R' U R U' R' U R (8, 28)
F2L4: U2 B L' B' L B L' B' L (9, 37)
OLL: U2 f R U R2 U' R' U R2 U' R' f' (12, 49)
PLL: U Y perm (14, 63)

Next: D2 B' F D L' U2 R F2 B D2 U L U2 D2 L F' R U2 L2 D2 L2 U L R B2


----------



## nccube (Feb 9, 2011)

z2 F R' D L F L U2 L' D' 
U2 L' U' L U2 L' U' L 
U2 R U' R2' U R 
y' U' R' U' R U R' U2 R 
U2 F' L' U' L U F y' F' L' U' L U F 
L' U R' U2 L U' L' U2 L R U 

55 moves
next: U D2 F2 B2 D2 R' F L2 R2 D' R2 F2 D' R U' D' R' B' U' D' L' B2 R2 U B2


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 9, 2011)

U D2 F2 B2 D2 R' F L2 R2 D' R2 F2 D' R U' D' R' B' U' D' L' B2 R2 U B2

Cross: R U2 x2 y R2 U F2
F2L 1: R U' R' U R' U' R U' R' U R
F2L 2: d L' U' L U2 L' U' L
F2L 3: U2 F' U' F
F2L 3.5: U2 R' U2 R U R' U' R
VHF2L 4: y r U r' U2 M' U M
COLL: R' U L U' R U L'
PLL: U2 R2 U S' U2 S U R2

Turn the front face clockwise by 90 degrees, turn the top face clockwise by 90 degrees, turn the left face counterclockwise by 90 degrees, turn the top face counterclockwise by 90 degrees, turn the right face counterclockwise by 90 degrees, turn the front face by 180 degrees, turn the right face by 180 degrees, turn the left face clockwise by 90 degrees, turn the front face by 180 degrees, turn the right face counterclockwise by 90 degrees, turn the top face clockwise by 90 degrees, turn the left face by 180 degrees, turn the back face clockwise by 90 degrees, turn the right face by 180 degrees, turn the bottom face clockwise by 90 degrees, turn the front face clockwise by 90 degrees, turn the bottom face counterclockwise by 90 degrees, turn the top face by 180 degrees, turn the back face counterclockwise by 90 degrees, turn the left face clockwise by 90 degrees, turn the back face clockwise by 90 degrees, turn the front face by 180 degrees, turn the top face counterclockwise by 90 degrees, turn the left face by 180 degrees, turn the front face clockwise by 90 degrees.


----------



## JuLiEn (Feb 9, 2011)

B2 R L' B2 D2 R2 F R2 D R2 D L R2 F U' D F' B R' D U' L F2 D U2

cross. [u2] U F' D L F u2
f2l. [u'] R' U2 R2 U' R' d R' U R2 U' R' U2 [u'] R' U' R2 U2 R' U' R U R'
oll. U2 R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R'

next R2 U L2 R2 B' L2 R' B R F2 L F2 B L2 B' L' F R F2 B L U' L' D' R2


----------



## uberCuber (Feb 9, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> Is that necessary, because it doesn't even match the notation of the solve?
> Also, you forgot to post a new scramble.


 
..................
that is the scramble, gotten from qqtimer.


----------



## Andreaillest (Feb 9, 2011)

Rpotts said:


> D2 L D B' L D2 B D' B' L' D2 L' R B2 U2 R2 F' B' D F2 L2 R2 U F2 L2
> 
> EDIT: Ninja'd, but Andreaillest, your solution doesn't work. It all goes wrong after the x in the cross. Double EDIT: If you replace the x with a y' in Andreaillest's post i think it works.
> R' D R2 F D2 L B' L2 F2 B R2 D2 B' R' F2 B L2 U' B2 U F L' U L2 R



Aah, thanks. I was hoping the notation was right...


----------



## danthecuber (Feb 9, 2011)

Andreaillest said:


> Aah, thanks. I was hoping the notation was right...


 
A good way to check to see if your notation is to enter the scramble and solve into here and select "generator"

An example of this is my solve 8 posts up.


----------



## MichaelP. (Feb 9, 2011)

JuLiEn said:


> next R2 U L2 R2 B' L2 R' B R F2 L F2 B L2 B' L' F R F2 B L U' L' D' R2


 
x2 y' R' L' u' r' U r2 x' u2 
R' U' R y' R' U' R
U L' U2 L U L' U2 L
y U2 L2 U2 L U L' U L2
y U R U' R' U' y L' U L
y' M U R U R' U' R' F R F' M'
R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 

terrible solve

Next scramble:
F' D' F' B' R' F' U R' D2 R2 B2 R' B L' R2 U F' B2 D' U' R U2 F2 U B


----------



## JuLiEn (Feb 10, 2011)

F' D' F' B' R' F' U R' D2 R2 B2 R' B L' R2 U F' B2 D' U' R U2 F2 U B

D U' l' D' [r'] F' B' R' U' R B L2 U' L2 U L
U R U' R' U' R' U' R 
U l U' R U l' U R'
U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' F'
M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 U

next U2 F' D' L R' F' L D B F' L' F' L2 D R' F2 R2 D2 L2 B R' B2 F' D L2


----------



## MichaelP. (Feb 10, 2011)

JuLiEn said:


> U2 F' D' L R' F' L D B F' L' F' L2 D R' F2 R2 D2 L2 B R' B2 F' D L2


 
x2 y2 U L F' u R' r' U r D' 
U' y R' U' R U' R' U R
U R U R' y' R U R'
R U R' U R U R'
U2 y U' R F R' F' R U' R'
U R U2 R2 F R F' U2 R' F R F'
U l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2


next scramble: B2 L U' R2 F L B L2 U2 L R U2 D2 R2 D U' B2 U2 F2 U' L U2 R F2 L


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 10, 2011)

JuLiEn said:


> B2 R L' B2 D2 R2 F R2 D R2 D L R2 F U' D F' B R' D U' L F2 D U2
> 
> cross. [u2] U F' D L F u2
> f2l. [u'] R' U2 R2 U' R' d R' U R2 U' R' U2 [u'] R' U' R2 U2 R' U' R U R'
> ...


 
Wrong scramble.

next U2 F' D' L R' F' L D B F' L' F' L2 D R' F2 R2 D2 L2 B R' B2 F' D L2

Cross: D L x' u' R u D R D'
F2L 1: x' y' U R U' R U R' U'
F2L 2: x U' R U F' R2 b
F2L 3: L' U' L l U L' U' M'
F2L 4: L U2 L' U' L U' L' y' U' R U' R'
OLL: r U R' U' M U R U' R'
PLL: U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U



ben1996123 said:


> Next: Turn the front face clockwise by 90 degrees, turn the top face clockwise by 90 degrees, turn the left face counterclockwise by 90 degrees, turn the top face counterclockwise by 90 degrees, turn the right face counterclockwise by 90 degrees, turn the front face by 180 degrees, turn the right face by 180 degrees, turn the left face clockwise by 90 degrees, turn the front face by 180 degrees, turn the right face counterclockwise by 90 degrees, turn the top face clockwise by 90 degrees, turn the left face by 180 degrees, turn the back face clockwise by 90 degrees, turn the right face by 180 degrees, turn the bottom face clockwise by 90 degrees, turn the front face clockwise by 90 degrees, turn the bottom face counterclockwise by 90 degrees, turn the top face by 180 degrees, turn the back face counterclockwise by 90 degrees, turn the left face clockwise by 90 degrees, turn the back face clockwise by 90 degrees, turn the front face by 180 degrees, turn the top face counterclockwise by 90 degrees, turn the left face by 180 degrees, turn the front face clockwise by 90 degrees.


----------



## Xishem (Feb 10, 2011)

Scramble: Turn the front face clockwise by 90 degrees, turn the top face clockwise by 90 degrees, turn the left face counterclockwise by 90 degrees, turn the top face counterclockwise by 90 degrees, turn the right face counterclockwise by 90 degrees, turn the front face by 180 degrees, turn the right face by 180 degrees, turn the left face clockwise by 90 degrees, turn the front face by 180 degrees, turn the right face counterclockwise by 90 degrees, turn the top face clockwise by 90 degrees, turn the left face by 180 degrees, turn the back face clockwise by 90 degrees, turn the right face by 180 degrees, turn the bottom face clockwise by 90 degrees, turn the front face clockwise by 90 degrees, turn the bottom face counterclockwise by 90 degrees, turn the top face by 180 degrees, turn the back face counterclockwise by 90 degrees, turn the left face clockwise by 90 degrees, turn the back face clockwise by 90 degrees, turn the front face by 180 degrees, turn the top face counterclockwise by 90 degrees, turn the left face by 180 degrees, turn the front face clockwise by 90 degrees.

Left 1x2x3: z y D2 U2 l U' L'
Right 1x2x3: r2 U' R' U2 R' M2 U R' U R U' R' U R
CMLL: (U2) F R U R' U' F'
Orient Edges: (U) M' U M U2 M' U M
UR/UL Skip
Permute Edges: u2 M E2 M U2

Next: R' L2 B2 R' L U2 D L' B2 R L U B' F' R2 U F' U L F2 R2 B L B R'


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 10, 2011)

Xishem said:


> Next: R' L2 B2 R' L U2 D L' B2 R L U B' F' R2 U F' U L F2 R2 B L B R'



Cross: x B' R U L' [4]
1st pair: x U L' U L U R' U' R [8/12]
2nd pair: U R U' R' U2 R U' R' [8/20]
3rd pair: r U' L' U x [4/24]
4th pair: U2 L U2 L' U' L U L' [8/32]
OLL: R' U' (R' F R F') (R' F R F') U R [12/44]
PLL: x z2 U2 (r' U' r) U2 (l' U R' U' R2) [11/55].

Next: D2 L B2 F2 L U2 F2 D2 L F L2 U2 B2 L2 F U L' B U2 F' B L2 B' L' B2


----------



## StachuK1992 (Feb 10, 2011)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Next: D2 L B2 F2 L U2 F2 D2 L F L2 U2 B2 L2 F U L' B U2 F' B L2 B' L' B2


 
Doing now, post to claim.
x2 B2 F L' F R' U L2
R U R' U R U R'
U' L' U R' L U2 R
L2 U2 L U L' U L'
"I don't like this. 4-flip"
M' U2 M U2 M' U M
U L U L' U L U' L'
R' U R U' R' U2 R
U M' U2 M
vperm
This was disgusting 

Next: L B F' L F U2 D2 L2 R' B R2 U B D' R' L D B L' U2 R B' L2 R D


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 10, 2011)

StachuK1992 said:


> Next: L B F' L F U2 D2 L2 R' B R2 U B D' R' L D B L' U2 R B' L2 R D


 
X-cross: R' F2 U' L F U' R F D2' F' U' z2 [11]
2nd pair: R U2 (R' l') U R U' x' y [6/17]
3rd pair: R U R' U' R U' R' U R' U' R [11/28]
4th pair and ELL: U R U' R U' L' U R2 U' L [10/38]
L3C: U R U' L' U R' U' L [8/46].

Great solve.

Next: D U B U D F B' U2 B' D' U F2 R2 B L' D' F' B L D B U R' U' D'


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 10, 2011)

L T perm L'
Jb perm
l2 Jb perm l2
Ja perm
S' T perm S
d2 L T perm L' d2
l' Ja perm Jb perm L
d2 L' T perm L d2
L2 T perm L2
d' L T perm L' d
l' Jb perm l
U' M' U' M' U' M' U' M' U2 M' U' M' U' M' U' M' U
U Ja perm U'
D' R Y perm R' D
F' Y perm F
F2 Y perm F2
F' Y perm F
U2 Jb perm U2
D2 R Y perm R' D2
F2 R Y perm R' F2
R' D R D' R' D R U2 R' D' R D R' D' R U2

Next (3x3): F2 B U u2 L2 u L' f' R r2 f2 r F' D' L2 R' U B D B' r U2 B' F' D' u U R' F U f' F2 r2 R2 D2 L' u f r2 U

EDIT: Ninja'd but whatever.


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 10, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> Next (3x3): F2 B U u2 L2 u L' f' R r2 f2 r F' D' L2 R' U B D B' r U2 B' F' D' u U R' F U f' F2 r2 R2 D2 L' u f r2 U



Double x-cross part 1: F' B' R' B D' L' [6]
Double x-cross part 2: R' U' R L U L' D2 y' [7/13]
3rd pair: U' R U R2 U' R [6/19]
L5E: U R U R' U R U R' U [9/28]
F2L + ELL finish: y' R D R' U2 R D' R' U2 [8/36]
CLL #1: F (R U R' U') (R U R' U') (R U R' U') F' [14/50]
CLL #2: x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R [9/59].
Meh.

Next: F2 B' U' B2 F2 R2 B' F D L U2 F2 U B U R2 F2 U R D' L2 R2 B2 R F


----------



## StachuK1992 (Feb 10, 2011)

reserving
"Next: F2 B' U' B2 F2 R2 B' F D L U2 F2 U B U R2 F2 U R D' L2 R2 B2 R F"
B' U B S U' S' [6/6]
M2 r U2 R U' r2 U' R U R' [10/16]
y2 R U R' U R d' R U' R' f' [10/26]
y' U' M' U M U M' U M2 [8/34]
U2 M U M2 [4/38]
U M U2 M' U [5/43]

B' R' U2 R' B' F' U2 R' D2 R B D R' F R2 L B L2 D F B R2 D' F' D2


----------



## danthecuber (Feb 10, 2011)

B' R' U2 R' B' F' U2 R' D2 R B D R' F R2 L B L2 D F B R2 D' F' D2 

F U2 R2 D' B R
L' U' L U' L U L' U2 y U R U' R' L' U2 L y U F' U' F U y' U' L' U L y U2 F' U' F U2 R U' R'
U' R U R' U R' F R F' U2 R' F R F'
U' R U' L' U R' U2 L U' L' U2' L U M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 M'

Please click the solution for a demo.


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 10, 2011)

StachuK1992 said:


> B' R' U2 R' B' F' U2 R' D2 R B D R' F R2 L B L2 D F B R2 D' F' D2



1x2x3: L U L' F U B2 [6]
Medge 1: D' R' D R x2 y [4/10]
Triple x-cross: M' U' M D y' R U R' E2 R U' R' y [11/21]
4th pair + OLL: l U' R' U r d R U' R' y' U R' U R U2 R' [15/36]
PLL: U' R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 [14/50].

So much cancellinggggggggg.

D U B L2 F R2 L2 B D F2 R' B D2 F2 U' L' D U B2 U D L F2 L B'.


----------



## Rpotts (Feb 10, 2011)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> D U B L2 F R2 L2 B D F2 R' B D2 F2 U' L' D U B2 U D L F2 L B'.


 
X Cross: x2 D' B U F L2 D' U B D' R' (10)
F2L2+ EO: U' L' *U2* L U2 y' R U' R' (8, 18)
F2L3: U R' U R U' R' U R (8, 26)
F2L4: d L' U' L (4, 30)
COLL: U' L U' R' U L' U' R (8, 38)
PLL: Z perm (14, 52)

I like that solve.

B2 U B D U' R' F' R' L F L2 R2 U2 L2 U R' U' L2 R2 B2 U2 F' B' U' F


----------



## ryo (Feb 10, 2011)

Rpotts said:


> B2 U B D U' R' F' R' L F L2 R2 U2 L2 U R' U' L2 R2 B2 U2 F' B' U' F


With Chamo method that I use for fun :
y' U' R U L' R' D R' L2
y U L U' L'
U R U R2
y L' U' L U F'
R2 y R2 u U2 R2 U2 R2 U R2 U' R2 U' R2
U' R' U R U' M2 U2 M2 U' R' U' R D2


----------



## irontwig (Feb 10, 2011)

lolzb:

U L' U L' B F' D2 B2 [X-cross minus one move]
U L U' L' U L B' U2 B [2nd&3rd pair]
F' U F [Pair breakup+EO]
U' R U2 R' U2 R U R' [F2L]
R' U' R' D' R U' R' L F2 L' D R2 U [9 move LL with corner insertion (ZBLL)]

Next: U F D' R2 U' R2 U' B U R D R F' D F' B' U R F L' B R' D L D'


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 10, 2011)

*Human thistlethwaite*
EO R' F' L' R B
separate edges L' D2 L' R' U2 R also orients 5 corners
orient corners A sune R' D' R D' R' D2 R
separate corners U' R2 U2 F2
pair corners B U' B R2 B' U B'
fix bad U D edges F2 L2 R2 U
Endgame: finish intuitivly with double turns only (too many slice moves to write properly)

Next: D' R L' U' R D R' F' B R B D L2 B2 D' B2 U F2 B2 U2 D


----------



## ryo (Feb 11, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> Next: D' R L' U' R D R' F' B R B D L2 B2 D' B2 U F2 B2 U2 D



y R' F D' R2 F U' F R _ xcross
d' L U' L' _ F2L 2
U R' U' R _ F2L 3
U' L' U L U' L' U L _ F2L 4
U' R' U2 R F U' R' U R U F' _ COLL
U R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U _ PLL

Next : U' B L' R B F D U2 L2 D' R2 U' F2 R2 B' F' D2 U2 F U' F2 D' U2 F' U2


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 11, 2011)

ryo said:


> Next : U' B L' R B F D U2 L2 D' R2 U' F2 R2 B' F' D2 U2 F U' F2 D' U2 F' U2



Cross: r' u R y D2 R' D
F2L 1: U2 R U' R2 U R
F2L 2: U R U' R' U2 R U2 R2 F R F'
F2L 3: y' U' R U R' U' F U F'
F2L 4: U R U' R' U R U R'
OLL: U' r' U' R U' R' U2 r
PLL: U' M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U' M2

Next: (6,6) / (6,0) / (3,0) / (4,3) / (-4,4) / (0,4) / (-2,2) / (3,0) / (6,-1) / (0,-1) / (4,0) / (0,6) / (-1,4) / (-2,0) / (2,-2) / (-2,-4) /


----------



## JuLiEn (Feb 11, 2011)

ben1996123, are you Falk ?


----------



## Rpotts (Feb 12, 2011)

No one wants to do lolben's Sq1 scramble so imma get a scramble from qq.

L2 U L B R' B U D B' F' D' L2 R F L2 U F' L U B' R2 D2 U L2 F' 

2x2x2: x2 U' F' R D2 U F2 (6)
2x2x3: U L' U' y R' U R' U R' U' R' (10, 16)
XX+ : y2 B D' L D B' (5, 21)
F2L3 : L' U' L (3, 24)
F2L4 : R U2 R' y' U2 R' U' R U2 R' U R (11, 35)
OCLL : L' U' L U' L' U2 L (7, 42)
PLL : y' T perm (11, 53)


Next: F' B' R' L B U L' R U' L D R B' R2 F' U2 L D2 U' L2 R B D L2 R'
lolbenext: (6,6) / (6,0) / (3,0) / (4,3) / (-4,4) / (0,4) / (-2,2) / (3,0) / (6,-1) / (0,-1) / (4,0) / (0,6) / (-1,4) / (-2,0) / (2,-2) / (-2,-4) /


----------



## JuLiEn (Feb 12, 2011)

F' B' R' L B U L' R U' L D R B' R2 F' U2 L D2 U' L2 R B D L2 R'

cross. [u'] [r'] R2 D' U' L [r'] D' (5-5)
1. r U' L U r' U L' (7-12)
2. U2 R U' R' U L' U' L (8-20)
3&4. U' R' U2 R U R' U' R2 U' R' (10-30)
oll. U R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' F' (12-42)
pll. R' U2 R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R U' F (15-57)

next R B2 F2 L R B' R2 F L R2 B2 D' L U2 D2 B' L2 F2 R F2 D2 U' B2 U' B


----------



## ilikecubing (Feb 12, 2011)

F' B' R' L B U L' R U' L D R B' R2 F' U2 L D2 U' L2 R B D L2 R'

Cross : z2 L' B D' U' F2 U2 L2
F2L 1 : y U R U R' U2 R U' R' U2 F' U F
F2L 2 : U' R' U R
F2L 3 : L U L'
F2L 4 : U L' U' L U' L F' L' F
OLL: R U2 R' U R U R' U' R U' R'
PLL: G perm

Next : B U2 F' R D2 L' R2 F' U L2 R' U2 F2 R B' F' U R' F U2 L' D R2 B D2


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 12, 2011)

ilikecubing said:


> Next : B U2 F' R D2 L' R2 F' U L2 R' U2 F2 R B' F' U R' F U2 L' D R2 B D2


 
Cross: F L2 U2 r2 [4]
X-cross: R' U R U2 D' [5/9]
2nd pair: L U' r' U' F2 U x [6/15]
3rd pair: U L' U L U R' U' R [8/23]
4th pair: y' R U R' d' L' U L [7/30]
OLL: R U2 R' U' R U' R' U' R U R' U R U2 R' [15/45]
PLL: y' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 [11/56].

Adequate.
See it here!

Next: U R L U' F R2 U2 L' D' U2 L B R2 D' L' B' L' U B2 F2 R2 F U D B


----------



## JackJ (Feb 12, 2011)

U R L U' F R2 U2 L' D' U2 L B R2 D' L' B' L' U B2 F2 R2 F U D B

R' D' L2 B U' R2
y' U R U' R'
y' U R U2 R' U' R U R'
U L' U2 L U L' U' L
y U R' U2 R U' R' U R
U R U R' U R d' R U' R' F'
y' x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R

Next: L R D R D U2 B2 R U R2 U' B F2 D F B2 D B' D2 L2 B' D' F U2 F2


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 12, 2011)

JackJ said:


> Next: L R D R D U2 B2 R U R2 U' B F2 D F B2 D B' D2 L2 B' D' F U2 F2



Cross: R U B U' l D' [6]
1st pair: l U2 R' d' L U L' [7/13]
2nd pair: y U R U (R' l') U R U' x' [7/20]
3rd pair + EO: U2 L' U2 L U' L' U' L y' R U' R' [11/31]
4th pair: y' U2 R U R' U R U' R' [8/39]
OCLL: U2 L' U R U' L U R' (to avoid a diag case) [8/48]
PLL 1: R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 [11/59]
PLL 2: x U2 r' U' r U2 l' U R' U' R2 [10/69]
G-perms are stupid.

B R2 U2 R2 B D B2 R D' U F B2 D B' L U' R2 D F2 R' D R L2 U' B2


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 13, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> Next: (6,6) / (6,0) / (3,0) / (4,3) / (-4,4) / (0,4) / (-2,2) / (3,0) / (6,-1) / (0,-1) / (4,0) / (0,6) / (-1,4) / (-2,0) / (2,-2) / (-2,-4) /



-.-

Cube shape: (6,0) / (2,0) / (-3,0) / (-2,0) / (5,-4) / (-2,0) / (2,0) / (2,4) / (1,2) / (-3,-3) /
CO: (1,-3) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (3,0)
EO: (1,0) / (-1,-1) / (6,3) / (-3,0) / (4,1) / (-4,-1) / (3,0) / (0,1)
CPfail: z2 (-1,1) / E2 (3,0) / (-3,0) / (-3,3) / (-3,0) / (3,0) /
CP: / (3,0) / (3,3) / (3,0) /
EP: (6,0) / (3,0) / (1,0) / (0,-3) / (-1,0) / (-3,0) / (1,0) / (0,3) / (2,0) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (0,-3) / (6,6) / (-1,1)

Parity: * "Accidental" pop of UL and UB edges * * "Accidentally" put them back in the place where they didn't pop from *



Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Next: B R2 U2 R2 B D B2 R D' U F B2 D B' L U' R2 D F2 R' D R L2 U' B2


----------



## JuLiEn (Feb 13, 2011)

B R2 U2 R2 B D B2 R D' U F B2 D B' L U' R2 D F2 R' D R L2 U' B2

cross. L F D' U' R u' R (7-7)
1&2. U2 L U' L2 U2 L U L' U' L (10-17)
3. R U2 R' D' R U' R' D (8-25)
4. U' F R' F' R (5-30)
oll. l' U' L U R U' r' F (8-38)
pll. M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 (7-45)

next L2 B' D2 F D2 U F' L U' F D2 R D' R' L2 D F2 B' R2 F2 R2 B D' F' L'


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Feb 13, 2011)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> B R2 U2 R2 B D B2 R D' U F B2 D B' L U' R2 D F2 R' D R L2 U' B2


 
I use Full PLL and some full OLL Fridrich (2-look kinda)
Cross:z2 M U' M' u R u F' D'
Pair 1:L U L' R U' R'
Pair 2:L' U L U' F U F'
Pair 3:U' B U B'
Pair 4:U2 L U2 L' U2 L U L'
OLL: f R U R' U' f'
PLL: y' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2

Next Scramble: U' F U2 L2 R' U' B2 R' B' F R2 F L F R' D2 U R2 L U2 B F U' F R2


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Feb 13, 2011)

UGH! Julien beat me.


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 13, 2011)

JuLiEn said:


> next L2 B' D2 F D2 U F' L U' F D2 R D' R' L2 D F2 B' R2 F2 R2 B D' F' L'



Cross: l D' F2 R' F r' [6]
1st pair: U R' U2' R d' R U' R' [8/14]
2nd pair: U2 x' M' U' M x [4/18]
3rd pair: y R U' R' y R' U' R [6/24]
4th pair: U' L' U L U2 L' U L [8/32]
OLL: x' R U' R' F' R U R' x y R' U R [10/42]
PLL: U' y' R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R [19/61].



OMGitsSolved said:


> Next Scramble: U' F U2 L2 R' U' B2 R' B' F R2 F L F R' D2 U R2 L U2 B F U' F R2



Cross: y R U' M' y R' U R' z [6]
1st pair: U2 y' R U2 R' U' R U R' [8/14]
2nd pair: U L U (L' r') U L U' x [7/21]
3rd pair + EO: y L U L' R U2 R' U2 R U R' [10/31]
4th pair: y U2 R' U' R U2 R' U R [8/39]
OCLL: x' D R U R' D' R U' R' x [8/48]
PLL: y R' U2 R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 [13/61].

Wow, both were 61.

Next one! =3
L' D' R' L D U2 F' B' L U F2 U2 L' U F L' R' D' R2 L D2 R F' U' L'


----------



## JackJ (Feb 13, 2011)

L' D' R' L D U2 F' B' L U F2 U2 L' U F L' R' D' R2 L D2 R F' U' L' 

D' R' F D'
x' U L U L' U' l U L' U' M'
U F' L F L' 
U' R' U R U' R' U R
U2 R U2 R' U R' F R F'
U l' U l L' U' L U l' U l
U2 T perm U'


----------



## EVH (Feb 13, 2011)

Scramble:L' D' R' L D U2 F' B' L U F2 U2 L' U F L' R' D' R2 L D2 R F' U' L' 

Cross: D' x' R' D B'
F2L 1:d R U R' U Sexy MoveX3
F2L 2:U2 F U F' U2 L' U L
F2L 3:U' R' U' R U' R' U R d' R U' R'
F2L 4:U' R' U R U R' U2 R U' y R U R'
OLL: U F R U R' U' F' U r U R' U' L' U R U' B2

New Scramble:B' U2 L2 D2 R' F2 R D2 U2 B F' R L2 B U2 F U' B F U' F B' R' L B'


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 13, 2011)

EVH said:


> New Scramble:B' U2 L2 D2 R' F2 R D2 U2 B F' R L2 B U2 F U' B F U' F B' R' L B'



Cross: x' D' L U r d x R U L' U' [9]
1st pair: x L' U L U' L U L' [7/16]
2nd pair: R U R2 U R U y R U R' [9/25]
3rd pair: L U' L' y' R U2 (R' l') U R U' x' [9/34]
4th pair: U2 L' U2 L U2 L' U' L [8/46]
OLL: F R U R' U' S R U R' U' f' [11/57]
PLL: y2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U y' R U R' B2 R U' R' [13/70].

Next: U R F U' R B2 L F' B2 U R2 F R2 L' F' U' D' R2 L D' R L' F' L B'.


----------



## JackJ (Feb 13, 2011)

U R F U' R B2 L F' B2 U R2 F R2 L' F' U' D' R2 L D' R L' F' L B'

y D B D U F' U L R
U L U' L' U2 L U' L'
U' (L' U' L U)*3
y' R' U R U' R' U R
U R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R
U R U R' F' R U2 R' U2 R' F R U R U2 R' U'

B U2 B' U D' R' L D' B2 F' D2 U F2 U2 L' D' B2 D L U' F D2 U2 R' F'


----------



## JuLiEn (Feb 13, 2011)

U R F U' R B2 L F' B2 U R2 F R2 L' F' U' D' R2 L D' R L' F' L B'

xcross. [r2] [f] R U L2 l u R' U  R' F (9/9)
2. R' U2 R U  L U L' (7/16)
3&4. [u'] U' R U2 R' U R U' R' U' R' U R (12/28)
oll. U' r' U' R U' R' U2 r (8/36)
pll. M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 M' (9/45)

next U2 D' F' U B L' D R2 U' F' U R D' F2 L' B' U2 D' F L' R U' L2 F D2


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 13, 2011)

JackJ said:


> B U2 B' U D' R' L D' B2 F' D2 U F2 U2 L' D' B2 D L U' F D2 U2 R' F'


 
2x2x2: y' L' F2 R F U D l2 [7]
2x2x3: U2 R' U R d' R U R' [8/15]
EO: S U S' y R' U' R y' [6/21]
3rd pair: U2 L D R' F2 R D' [7/28]
4th pair + CO: U' y' L' U L F2 R U R' U' F2 [10/38]
PLL: U' y2 R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F [15/53]

Like a Petrus variant of sorts.
Petrus, CFOP, and Muggles.



JuLiEn said:


> next U2 D' F' U B L' D R2 U' F' U R D' F2 L' B' U2 D' F L' R U' L2 F D2



2x2x2: U' L2 U L U (r2 [6]
2x2x3: L) U' L' R' U' R U' R d' R U R [11/17]
Cross + 3 pairs: y' R U' R2 U R' [5/22]
4th pair: d' R U2 R' U2 R U' R' [8/30]
OCLL: r U R U' L' U R' U' [8/38]
PLL: x' U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' [14/52]

Would this be an example of FreeFOP?

Next: R2 U2 D' B2 F U' D2 R B U2 F2 R D B2 U R D L2 U D2 L' U R' F2 R'


----------



## JuLiEn (Feb 13, 2011)

R2 U2 D' B2 F U' D2 R B U2 F2 R D B2 U R D L2 U D2 L' U R' F2 R'

cross. [u'] L2 R2 u R' (4/4)
1. U L U' L' (4/8)
2. U L' U2 L U L' U' L (8/16)
3. R' U R' U R U' R2 (7/23)
4.  U L' U L U L F' L' F U2 (10/33)
zbll. U R U' L U L' U R' U' l U2 R U2 R' l' U2 (16/49) 

next B' D L2 U F L' B' F U R2 B2 F2 R2 L' F' L U' L' U2 L' F B U' B2 D2


----------



## Xishem (Feb 13, 2011)

JuLiEn said:


> Next: B' D L2 U F L' B' F U R2 B2 F2 R2 L' F' L U' L' U2 L' F B U' B2 D2



Left 1x2x3: x' u U2 B' U R' B2 U2 B U' L y (10/10)
Right 1x2x3: U' r U R2 U R U' R' U2 R' U R2 U' R' U2 r U r' (18/28)
CMLL: (U) R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R (12/40)
Orient Edges: (U') M U' M' (4/44)
UL/UR Edges: (U) M2 U' M2 (4/48)
Permute Edges: u E' M E2 M (5/53)

Next: F' U R2 F2 R F D2 R' D2 B' D U' L' R' U' F' R U' D F2 R B L2 B' U'


----------



## Rpotts (Feb 13, 2011)

F' U R2 F2 R F D2 R' D2 B' D U' L' R' U' F' R U' D F2 R B L2 B' U'

x2 y' 
1x2x3: R' D' L U L' U L U L' (9)
Moarblox: U' r U' r' (4, 13)
Moarblox: y R U R' (3, 16)
F2L+EO: S' U' S M' U M (10, 26)
COLL: R' U2 (R F' R' F) U2 F' R F (10, 36)
EPLL: R2 U S' U2 S U R2 U (10, 46)


Next: L D' R L' D F2 B2 U2 D' L R2 F' L B D2 B2 L' D U R2 F2 R U2 L' D


----------



## Kian (Feb 13, 2011)

L D' R L' D F2 B2 U2 D' L R2 F' L B D2 B2 L' D U R2 F2 R U2 L' D

z2 L2 u' R2 U' B
L' U' L U L' U' L
y' R' U R U' R' U' R
y U2 R' U' R U' y R U R'
y U2 R U' R' U R U R'
f R U R' U' R U R' U' f'
y' R’ U R’ U’ y x2 R’ U R’ U’ x’ R2 U’ R’ U R U

59 moves. 12.56. TPS was ~4.7, which I imagine is very good for me because it felt very smooth. Did a normal speedsolve and then just traced what I did afterwards so that it would be an accurate representation of what I would do in a solve.


Next: R' L' D2 F2 L2 F B2 U2 R2 D' U R' D B L B2 U2 F R' F' B2 U' B F' D


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 13, 2011)

Kian said:


> L D' R L' D F2 B2 U2 D' L R2 F' L B D2 B2 L' D U R2 F2 R U2 L' D
> 
> z2 L2 u' R2 U' B
> L' U' L U L' U' L
> ...


 
ZZ-VH:
Eoline: R U' F R D L2 F' L D' (My EOline is pretty crappy consistently, but I would probably be pretty happy with this in a real solve- it's fingertricky, at least.)
Block 1: L U' L2 (Free pair)
Block 2: U' R' L U' L' (Easy pairing to complete the left side)
Block 3: R2 U2 R U' R2 U R (Took what would probably be a less conventional route- IDK why.)
Block 4: U' R U2 R' U2 R U' R' (2-gen last slot)
COLL: U R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R
EPLL: U' R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U'

Pretty average 57 moves, but a lot of RU 2-Gen. <3 ZZ

Next: D' U2 B' D' F U2 D2 F2 R2 L2 B' D' L2 U2 R2 D2 R' F L2 R2 D2 R2 U R' D'


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 13, 2011)

Kian said:


> L D' R L' D F2 B2 U2 D' L R2 F' L B D2 B2 L' D U R2 F2 R U2 L' D
> 
> z2 L2 u' R2 U' B
> L' U' L U L' U' L
> ...


 
Reserving.

z2 F' U2 D R' D F D' 
U2 L U' L'
y L U' L' U' R' F R F'
y' L U L' U' L' U L 
U2 R U2 R' U R U' R'
y' F' r U R' U' L' U R x'
y, Yperm (17 moves) U'

60 moves. So much lefthand.

Done linearly and that's what I'd do in a speedsolve probably.

Next
L R2 B2 L F D2 L2 R2 U' L' B' F2 L2 U B' D B L R' U2 R' U2 B' R2 D


----------



## Rpotts (Feb 14, 2011)

Reserved.
L R2 B2 L F D2 L2 R2 U' L' B' F2 L2 U B' D B L R' U2 R' U2 B' R2 D

x2 y'
Xcross: R' B u L' U2 R U' R' u
F2L#2: y U' R U' R' y' U' R U' R'
F2L#3: y R U R' U2 R U' R'
F2L#4: y U2 R U R' U y' R' U' R
OLL : U (R U R' U') (R U' R' U2) (R U' R' U2) (R U R')
PLL : Rb Perm

Next: B' L B2 D R2 B2 R' F' U' L2 B R' L2 D B F2 L' R2 D' F D L' R2 U2 B2

EDIT: RyanReese I don't think your solution works. Tried it twice, cross doesn't work.


----------



## Andreaillest (Feb 14, 2011)

Rpotts said:


> Next: B' L B2 D R2 B2 R' F' U' L2 B R' L2 D B F2 L' R2 D' F D L' R2 U2 B2



Cross: F B' R' L' U' L F2 D2
1st: U2 F U F'
2nd: U R U' R' U2 R' U' R U' R' U R
3rd: U R U' R' U' B' U' B
4th: U' R U R'
OLL: F R U R' U' F' U2 F U R U' R' F' L' U' L U' L' U2 L
PLL: U y' R' L' U2 R L B U' F U2 B' U' F'

L D2 L R' B' F' D R2 F U2 B L2 R D' U' F2 U2 R2 D U' L B2 F2 L R'


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 14, 2011)

Rpotts said:


> Reserved.
> L R2 B2 L F D2 L2 R2 U' L' B' F2 L2 U B' D B L R' U2 R' U2 B' R2 D
> 
> x2 y'
> ...


 
I forgot a rotation in there, too lazy to add it in. It's like a y or y' or something IIRC. I noticed that earlier but I don't feel like changing.


----------



## Kian (Feb 14, 2011)

Anonymous said:


> ZZ-VH:
> Eoline: R U' F R D L2 F' L D' (My EOline is pretty crappy consistently, but I would probably be pretty happy with this in a real solve- it's fingertricky, at least.)
> Block 1: L U' L2 (Free pair)
> Block 2: U' R' L U' L' (Easy pairing to complete the left side)
> ...


 
Why in the world do you not use doublesune for that COLL case? It's a great alg. (it also happens to result in a pll skip here)


----------



## Rpotts (Feb 14, 2011)

he did use a doublesune. Just the mirror/inverse of the "normal" one. I also prefer the one he used, however the PLL skip would be nice lol.

EDIT: reserved 
L D2 L R' B' F' D R2 F U2 B L2 R D' U' F2 U2 R2 D U' L B2 F2 L R'

Cross: B2 U2 F' R' F' (5)
F2L 1: L U' L' R' U R (6, 11)
F2L 2: y R' U R U' R' U R (7, 18)
F2L 3: L U2 L2 U L (5, 23)
F2L 4: U L U' L' U L U L' (8, 31)
OLL : U R ( B' R' U' R U B) U' R' (10, 41)
PLL : M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 U (12, 53)

Next: D B2 U2 F' D F L' U' R' F' D U' F D' U' B R L' B2 U L R' F2 L' B


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 14, 2011)

Rpotts said:


> Next: D B2 U2 F' D F L' U' R' F' D U' F D' U' B R L' B2 U L R' F2 L' B



z2 x
Cross: U' M' F' B' U R' z2 [6]
1st pair: R' U2 R y R' U' R [6/12]
2nd pair: d R' U2 R x U R' U' l [8/20]
3rd pair: U' R' U' R U2 L' U2 (r L) U' L' U x' [11/31]
ELS: y R U' R' [3/34]
CLS: U2 x U' L U R U' L' U R' x' [9/43]
PLL: U y2 x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 l2 [10/53].

See it here!

Next: D B' D' U L R F2 L F R' F' R2 F' R' B' F D' R2 D' B2 R B2 D' U2 F.


----------



## Xishem (Feb 14, 2011)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Next: D B' D' U L R F2 L F R' F' R2 F' R' B' F D' R2 D' B2 R B2 D' U2 F.


 
Left 1x2x3: R D R' U' y M' U l U' L' (9/9)
Right 1x2x3: R2 U r U r2 U' R' U R M2 U' R U2 R' U R U' R' (18/27)
OCLL: (U) R U R' U R U2 R' (8/35)
Corner PLL: R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 L r (10/45)
Orient Edges: (U) M' U M (4/49)
UL/UR Edges: (U') M2 (2/51)
Permute Edges: (U) M U2 M (4/55)

Next: B2 F2 D' U' L D' F2 B U2 L' U' B R F B' U2 R2 D L B' F R2 F' U L'


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 14, 2011)

Xishem said:


> Next: B2 F2 D' U' L D' F2 B U2 L' U' B R F B' U2 R2 D L B' F R2 F' U L'



EOline: F B' U' D' B' F2 D2
Block 1: U' R' U' R2
Block 2: U' L2 U L2 R' U R
Whole left psuedoblock: L2 U' L U2 L2 U' L' U' L' U2 L U' L'
OCLL: R' U' R U' R' U2 R
PLL: U' R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 F' U F
Finish: U L2

Some experimenting with ZZ psuedoblocks, 53 moves, so not above average. IMO, performing COLL for Sune with NM blocks would be a pain, more than it is in the first place. I think I'll stick with using OCLL for Sune and AntiSune, with and without NM blocks.

Next scramble: D' U2 B' D' F U2 D2 F2 R2 L2 B' D' L2 U2 R2 D2 R' F L2 R2 D2 R2 U R' D'


----------



## Rpotts (Feb 14, 2011)

Next scramble: D' U2 B' D' F U2 D2 F2 R2 L2 B' D' L2 U2 R2 D2 R' F L2 R2 D2 R2 U R' D'


x2 y'
R' F D F L u L' u (8)
L' U L2 U' L' (5, 13)
U R' U2 R U2 R' U R (8, 21)
y' R' U2 R2 U' R (5, 26)
U R U R2 F R F' (7, 33)
U L U' R' U L U' R (8, 41)
M2' U' M2' U2' M2' U' M2' (11, 52)

Nothing too special, preserved a pair during cross, easy EO on last pair - > Niklas - > H Perm.

Next: L2 R F2 D' B2 F' D2 U R2 L B' U2 R2 F' D' B L F2 D2 F2 D2 R' U R' B2


----------



## Brest (Feb 14, 2011)

Rpotts said:


> F' U R2 F2 R F D2 R' D2 B' D U' L' R' U' F' R U' D F2 R B L2 B' U'
> 
> x2 y'
> 1x2x3: R' D' L U L' U L U L' (9)
> ...


That is an awesome solution! It looks great on the cube, to me. http://tinyurl.com/algx2y-R-D-LUL


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 14, 2011)

Next: L2 R F2 D' B2 F' D2 U R2 L B' U2 R2 F' D' B L F2 D2 F2 D2 R' U R' B2

cross: D' F U' F R'
F2L 1: R' U2 R F' U' F
F2L 2: L U' L'
F2L 3: U' L' U L U F U F'
F2L 4: U R' U' R U2 R' U R
CLL: R U2 R' U' R U R' U2 R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'
ELL: U2 M U' M' U2 M U' M' U2

Next: U L' U' R' B U' L' R' l' r b' u


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 15, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> Next: U L' U' R' B U' L' R' l' r b' u









I kinda tried to FMC this. I had to look up the L4C case. >_<"

2x2x2: x' L U L' U F U' z2 [6]
2x2x3: L' U' L d R U2 R' [7/13]
Triple x-cross: L U L2 U' x y2 [4/17]
L5E: B U B' U2 R' U F' U F R [10/27]
L4C: x U R' U R' r2 U' R D' R' D U r2 U' R2 U' [15/42]
Bad for FMC. xD

Next: B' R' D2 R' F' B' D F D2 L D B2 F2 U2 R2 F' B R2 U2 L' F D' B2 D2 U.


----------



## Rpotts (Feb 15, 2011)

Next: B' R' D2 R' F' B' D F D2 L D B2 F2 U2 R2 F' B R2 U2 L' F D' B2 D2 U

x2 y'
U B M' U2 x' u2 (6)
U R U R' (4, 10)
U2 L U L' U2 R' L U L' R (10, 20)
y' U2 R U' R' (4, 24)
L U' L' U2 y' L' U2 L y' R U' R' (10, 34)
R' U' R U' R' U2 R (7, 41)
U2 Gperm (13, 54)

EDIT: Scramble B' F D2 U R D2 L2 F2 L2 B' D' L2 D2 U' B' F2 L B L' R U R' B2 D' F2


----------



## Cool Frog (Feb 15, 2011)

Anonymous said:


> Some experimenting with ZZ psuedoblocks, 53 moves, so not above average. IMO, performing COLL for Sune with NM blocks would be a pain, more than it is in the first place. I think I'll stick with using OCLL for Sune and AntiSune, with and without NM blocks.
> 
> Next scramble: D' U2 B' D' F U2 D2 F2 R2 L2 B' D' L2 U2 R2 D2 R' F L2 R2 D2 R2 U R' D'


 
http://home.comcast.net/~quadricode/hyperorientations/
This could help if you think of going further with psuedoblocks.


----------



## Rpotts (Feb 15, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> B' F D2 U R D2 L2 F2 L2 B' D' L2 D2 U' B' F2 L B L' R U R' B2 D' F2
> 
> Sorry for the delay
> 
> L' B R2 D F' L' U2 F L2 F' L B' R U2 R2 F2 B2 R2 D' B2



Nice CE solution.

next F' D' U2 F2 D R2 F' D F' D B U2 R' B D L' D2 U' R2 U2 L F' B2 U F

x2 L U F2 u2 B2 (5)
R' U2 R2 U R' (5, 10)
L U2 L' (3, 13)
y L U2 L' U L U' L' (7, 20)
U2 R U' R' U R U R' (8, 28)
U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' F' (12, 40)
U G perm U2 (14, 54)

D' F R' U2 L' U' B' R F' D U' F D U' L R2 U2 D' L R U2 F B' L F2


----------



## Brest (Feb 15, 2011)

Rpotts said:


> D' F R' U2 L' U' B' R F' D U' F D U' L R2 U2 D' L R U2 F B' L F2



x2 y L' F U2 L D B D2 R2
y' R' U R U' R U2 R'
R' U2 R U L' U' L
d' R U2 R' y' R' U' R
R U R' U' R' F R F'
y U l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 x'

Next: L2 U' L2 F2 U' B2 U' F2 D2 B' L' U2 F L' D L R' B U F2 R'


----------



## Rpotts (Feb 15, 2011)

Next: L2 U' L2 F2 U' B2 U' F2 D2 B' L' U2 F L' D L R' B U F2 R'

I liked green cross for this, but it was very hard to not go belt method lol. 

x' y2 D L R D' F (5)
D U R2 U R2 U' R2 D' (8, 13) - 3x3x4 lol
y R U R' U' R U R' (7, 20)
U R' U' R U R' U' R (7, 27)
U2 x' L' U L' U' L x U' L (8, 35) - ugh should've done this pair 3rd.
F U R U' R' F' (6, 41)
U' R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U' R U2 (14, 55)

F2 R' D2 U2 R' B R B2 R L2 B L D2 B' D F L' F R' F' U' L2 R2 F R


----------



## irontwig (Feb 15, 2011)

lolproux:

R D' B
l2 U L U2
L R U' R'
U2 M2 B' U R' U R B
M2 U M U M 
U D2 M D2 M' U

Next: R L U R' U F' B D F' R2 F B' R L' D2 U2 R' B L' D2 B U' F R2 U2


----------



## ryo (Feb 15, 2011)

R L U R' U F' B D F' R2 F B' R L' D2 U2 R' B L' D2 B U' F R2 U2 
(Method Chamo)
B L2 R U2 R' U B' R
y R2 U R' U' R F' r U R' U' r
U2 R2 y' R2 D' R2 D L2
U' R2 S' U2 S u'
R U' L U2 R' U R U2 R' L' U'

Next : F2 U2 D2 R L2 B' D' B' F L U R' D L' B' F2 U2 L2 B' D2 U B F' D2 U'


----------



## JuLiEn (Feb 15, 2011)

ryo said:


> Next : F2 U2 D2 R L2 B' D' B' F L U R' D L' B' F2 U2 L2 B' D2 U B F' D2 U'



cross. [u'] [f'] D2 L u' R' u' F D (7/7)
1. L U L' (3/10)
2. D U R' U' R u' (6/16)
3&4. U L R U R2 L' U d L' U' L U' B (13/29)
oll. U' r U R' U R U2 r' (8/37)
pll. R U R' [u'] R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 U2 (13/50)

next U B2 D F2 D2 U' B L U R L2 F D F' L2 D' R2 F' D L2 B' R2 D U2 F'


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 15, 2011)

next U B2 D F2 D2 U' B L U R L2 F D F' L2 D' R2 F' D L2 B' R2 D U2 F

accidental X cross: U' R U R2 U' R2 B R'
F2L 2: z R U R' U2 R U' R'
F2L 3: U L' U L f' L' f
F2L 4: d R U R'
CLL: F R2 U' R2 U R2 U R2 f' U2 S
ELL: U' R U R' U' M' U R U' r' U M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U' M2

next: U2 L' B2 R' L2 U2 D2 B2 F D2 U R2 B' U B2 F' D' U2 F2 D2 R D' U' L2 B'


----------



## nccube (Feb 15, 2011)

z2 y D R' L2 F' L' u'
R U' R' U R' U' R 
U2 R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2 
U' L U L' U' L U L'
d R U R' U' R U R' 
U2 F U R U' R' F' 
L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2' 

Next: U L U R U L' B R U' L' B l' u (please on pyraminx)


----------



## CubicNL (Feb 15, 2011)

next: U2 L' B2 R' L2 U2 D2 B2 F D2 U R2 B' U B2 F' D' U2 F2 D2 R D' U' L2 B'

Cross : y x' D' L D' F' R U R
CE 1 : L' U2 L R' U R
CE 2 : R U2 R' d R' U' R
CE 3 : U F' U' F U' R U R' 
CE 4 : U L' U L d' L U' L' 
OLL : U L' d' R d L U' r' U' r
PLL : U' J-Perm U

B L' B2 D' L2 U2 B U D L F' D R' F' U' R' F B' D B U2 F D2 B' U


----------



## nccube (Feb 15, 2011)

I think you got ninja'd


----------



## Rpotts (Feb 15, 2011)

CubicNL said:


> B L' B2 D' L2 U2 B U D L F' D R' F' U' R' F B' D B U2 F D2 B' U


 
you did get ninja'd but reserved.

z2
DXC: R L2 B2 U' D' B' U R U R (10)
F2L3: U' L U2 L' y L' U L (7, 17)
F2L4: y' U' L U' L' U L U L' (8, 25)
COLL: R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' R U R' U' F' (15, 40)
EPLL: U perm (9, 49)

Some of the most effective 10 moves I've ever had. Double X cross + LL EO + 2/4 LL EP + 1 FL corner, could've been a good FMC start if I knew how to finish it properly. 

B2 D2 U' B' L B2 U' D R2 U B D2 B' D2 L2 U F2 D2 U' B' R2 L' U2 L2 R'


----------



## adfoote (Feb 16, 2011)

> B L' B2 D' L2 U2 B U D L F' D R' F' U' R' F B' D B U2 F D2 B' U


red on top, white on right:

Cross: U F L B2
F2L1: U2 R' U R
F2L2: y U R' U R
F2L3: L' U L U2 y R' U' R
F2L4: U R U' R' U' y' R' U2 l U' R' U x (partial edge control is the reason for the weird insertion)
OLL: U' (R U R' U') R' F R2 U R' U' F'
PLL: U' R' U' R y' R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 U

I haven't ever put a whole solve into notation like that before, so I might have my ys and y's wrong. y moves the same as D, yes?


F' D B' F' D L' U L' U2 D' R2 U' B2 U' B2 R' D2 L2 U D' B2 F' L D2 B'


----------



## uberCuber (Feb 16, 2011)

adfoote said:


> y moves the same as D, yes?


 
y moves the same as U


----------



## JackJ (Feb 16, 2011)

F' D B' F' D L' U L' U2 D' R2 U' B2 U' B2 R' D2 L2 U D' B2 F' L D2 B' 

Cross: F D L' D' L D2
F2L #1: y U R U R' U' R U R'
F2L #2: U L' U L U2 L U' L'
F2L #3: y' U' R U' R' U2 R' U' R
F2L #4: y' U' R U R'
OLL: U' r' R2 U R' U R U2 R' U r R'
PLL: U R' U R U' R2 y' R' U' R U y x R U R' U' R2 x' U2

Next: (2x2) F' R2 U2 R F' U2 F2 R' U2 R' U'


----------



## Rpotts (Feb 16, 2011)

JackJ said:


> Next: (2x2) F' R2 U2 R F' U2 F2 R' U2 R' U'



x z'
U2 R' U2 R2 U R2 (6)
U R U R' U R U2 R' U (9, 15)

lol 

Next: I just got a good time on this- F' R D' L R U' B' U' R D' U' B2 L U L2 B F U2 F' R F R F2 L2 R

adfoote - I can't get your solution to work. y moves the same as U, x moves as R, z as F.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 16, 2011)

Rpotts, U perm is 11 moves, 2gen, or 7, with M moves.


----------



## Rpotts (Feb 16, 2011)

M is 2 moves. Optimal = 9


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 16, 2011)

Rpotts said:


> M is 2 moves. Optimal = 9


 
Ah, I count it as one (just me), but for HTM it is 2. whoops


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 16, 2011)

Rpotts said:


> x z'
> U2 R' U2 R2 U R2 (6)
> U R U R' U R U2 R' U (9, 15)
> 
> ...



EOLine: B U2 D' L2 B L' D (Okay, I guess. I must suck at getting near-optimal EOlines, though, because I almost never get 7-moves ones)
1st Block: R' L' U2 R' U' R'
2nd Block: L' U L' U L U2 L U L2 
1st Pair: U2 R' U R U' L' U2 L
2nd Pair + Partial corner control: R' U' R U2 R' U2 R
V-Perm: U R' U R' U' y R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F U2

A pretty good solve, although 53 moves is surprisingly high for a forced OLL skip. That OLL skip, btw, is why there's a U2 before the insertion of the second pair. For the first pair, a U2 insertion was put there to separate a misconnected pair that was already in the slot. 

Next: L' U' F R2 L' B2 R' F U' L2 D F2 B2 R2 L' B' L F' R' F' R D R' D' U2


----------



## darkerarceus (Feb 16, 2011)

x' y' L F R' D2 F' D2 F' L'
R U2 R' y R U R' U' L U' L'
L' U L R' U2 R U2 R' U R
y' U' R U' R2 U R
R U' R' U2 R U' R'
F (R U R' U') F' f (R U R' U') f' U F (R U R' U') (R U R' U') (R U R' U') F'
U2 F R U' R' U' R U R' F' (R U R' U') (R' F' R F) U2



Next: U' F2 B' L R2 D2 R' L U' D' L2 U' D2 F2 L2 R' D2 U2 L2 F L' R U' R D

Yeah.. Bad Solve


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 16, 2011)

darkerarceus said:


> Next: U' F2 B' L R2 D2 R' L U' D' L2 U' D2 F2 L2 R' D2 U2 L2 F L' R U' R D



Cross setup: x' L U2 F2 L' [4]
X-cross --> 2nd pair control: x' L2 U L2 U' L U' L D [8/12]
2nd pair: U' R' U2 R U R' U' R [8/20]
3rd pair: d R' U R2 U R' [6/26]
4th pair & EC: U2 R' U R U2 y R U2 R' U' R' F R F' [13/39]
OLL: U' R' U' (R' F R F') (R' F R F') U R [13/52]
PLL: d2 x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R [10/62].

Meh.

Next: R B2 R2 D2 F2 D2 R' L' U B2 R B R' D' L B R' D U2 R' F2 R' L2 U R2.


----------



## buelercuber (Feb 16, 2011)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Next: R B2 R2 D2 F2 D2 R' L' U B2 R B R' D' L B R' D U2 R' F2 R' L2 U R2.



y' U L' l' D l F U L' U
x2 L' U L U2 L' U L 
R U R' U' y R U R' U R' U R
R U' R' U2 R U2 R' U R U' R' 
y U' L U2 L' U L U' L' 
U2(F' R' U' R U R' U' R U F
U F-perm
AUF: U 


don't know why that was so hard to do :S

Next: L2 B2 U' F2 B2 R' F R2 U B' L2 B L' F2 R2 U2 L B' U2 F' L2 R2 U D2 L2


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 16, 2011)

buelercuber said:


> Next: L2 B2 U' F2 B2 R' F R2 U B' L2 B L' F2 R2 U2 L B' U2 F' L2 R2 U D2 L2



Pseudo-cross: U' R F' U2 R' F [6]
X-cross: z2 y' R U' R' M2 U2 M2 D [7/13]
2nd pair: d2 R' U R U' R' U' R [8/21]
3rd pair: D R U R' D' [5/26]
4th pair: d R' U' (R l) U' R' U x [7/33]
OLL: R U R' U' B' R' F R S z' [9/42]
PLL: R U2 R' U2 l U' l' U' R U l U R2 [13/55].

Purty good. =3

Next: F2 U R2 D2 R2 U F2 B2 U' B2 D' L B' F' U F B2 R' F R L B' F D B'.


----------



## Brest (Feb 16, 2011)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> F2 U R2 D2 R2 U F2 B2 U' B2 D' L B' F' U F B2 R' F R L B' F D B'.



x2 R F L U L D L
L U' L' R' U' R
d' L U L'
d' R U R' U R U R'
y F U R U' R' F' R' U2 R U R' U R
R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R'


Next: D2 B L2 R2 B' L2 B2 L2 F' D2 L2 U R' F' L U B2 U L D2 F'


----------



## irontwig (Feb 16, 2011)

B D2 B2
D R' F D' F' D2 F'
D' R U R' D2 R U' R2 B' R F' R' B F D' R2 D2 R (28)

Next: D U' F U' B L' U2 R' B2 F2 U' F D L2 U F L' B U' R U2 L U' R2 L2


----------



## ryo (Feb 16, 2011)

irontwig said:


> Next: D U' F U' B L' U2 R' B2 F2 U' F D L2 U F L' B U' R U2 L U' R2 L2


(ZZ + freestyle)
y L U R F D U' L
F2 U' D 
R2 U2 R2
L U L U L2
U (L' U' L' U' L' U L U L)
U' (L U L U L U' L' U' L') U

Next : D' R B U D B R U2 F' D2 B' D2 R U2 B' D2 F' R2 U F2 D2 L U F R'


----------



## JuLiEn (Feb 17, 2011)

ryo said:


> Next : D' R B U D B R U2 F' D2 B' D2 R U2 B' D2 F' R2 U F2 D2 L U F R'



cross. [r']  R2 D U L F' B' (6/6)
1. u L U2 L' D' (4/10)
2. U L' U' L (4/14)
3. R' U R d' L' U' L (7/21)
4. U2 R U2 R' U' R U2 R' (8/29)
coll. R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R (9/37)

Next : B' R' D' L2 R D L R' B2 U' F' D F' B D R2 L U' D2 F' R2 D' B' R L


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 17, 2011)

Next : B' R' D' L2 R D L R' B2 U' F' D F' B D R2 L U' D2 F' R2 D' B' R L

Cross: x2 z' l x' d R' F R y R' F R D'
F2L 1: R U' R' U f R2 f' r' U' R U M'
F2L 2: L' U L U' L U L'
F2L 3: L' U' L U2 L' U L
F2L 4: U2 R U R' U2 R U' R'
OLL: U' L F' L' U' L U F U' L'
PLL: U' y' R2 U R2 U' R2 U' D R2 U' R2 U R2 D'

next: D' F2 B' U' R2 D' F2 B2 R2 B U2 R F U' L D U B F2 U' R' L D' L U'


----------



## danthecuber (Feb 17, 2011)

L U2 F' R' U' D F' B L D2 F U' R' D2 F2 D2 B2 R2 B2 U'

next R U' B2 R' B' L2 B' F' D2 R D2 U R' F L' R' D' U2 R' L2 D R' U D2 F

lolben the right side of my avatar changes at the same time as yours, not really sure why :confused::confused::confused:


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 17, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> L U2 F' R' U' D F' B L D2 F U' R' D2 F2 D2 B2 R2 B2 U'
> 
> next R U' B2 R' B' L2 B' F' D2 R D2 U R' F L' R' D' U2 R' L2 D R' U D2 F



[email protected] my avatar.

y L' D2 U' F D' B2 F U2 D F B L' F U' D2 F' D2 L R B2 R F R2 U F'

Next (2x2): U' R' U2 F' R2 F' U2 F2 U'
U2 R' U' R F' U2 F R' U
R' U2 R2 U' F2 R' F R2 F'


----------



## danthecuber (Feb 17, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> [email protected] my avatar.
> 
> y L' D2 U' F D' B2 F U2 D F B L' F U' D2 F' D2 L R B2 R F R2 U F'
> 
> Next (2x2): U' R' U2 F' R2 F' U2 F2 U'


 
U F2 U2 F R2 F U2 R U

next 3x3 R D R' L D' F R' U D2 L2 R' B2 R F2 U B2 L R2 U2 B D2 R2 L2 U R2


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 17, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> U F2 U2 F R2 F U2 R U
> 
> next 3x3 R D R' L D' F R' U D2 L2 R' B2 R F2 U B2 L R2 U2 B D2 R2 L2 U R2



Cross: x' F D F R' D F x' [6]
1st pair: D' R U R' U' R U R' D [9/15]
2nd pair: L U L2 U L U2 L U L' [9/23]
3rd pair: R U' R' U2 y' R U (R' [7/30]
4th pair: R') U (R l) U' R' U x [5/35]
OLL: L F' L' U' L U F U' L' U [10/45]
PLL: R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F [14/59].

Next: B2 R' F' R2 B2 L' R' F D2 L' D' U2 R D' R F' U L2 U R2 D U' F' D L2 B' D' F2 L2 D. My solution is linked.


----------



## Rpotts (Feb 17, 2011)

ranzha wtf. doin your own scramble.


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 17, 2011)

theace said:


> R' D L2 D U R2
> 
> U' L U' L' U L F' L' F
> y' U2 L' U L
> ...


 
Sorry for chain steal...
I SAW THE WORD PYRAMINX.

b B l L' u' U' r' [(B') rotation like B', but whole puzzle]
(U) U R' L' R' U R L R

15 moves. So 11 then tips. Fairly normal solution, I did a 9.x movecount a12 not counting tips though 

/slightly offtopic

Edit: btw, use Ranzha's ofcourse


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 17, 2011)

*@ Dan:*
Thank you for showing us that you can use Cube Explorer and that you know how to inverse a scramble.
Now how 'bout a real solves for a change?


----------



## ryo (Feb 17, 2011)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Next: B2 R' F' R2 B2 L' R' F D2 L' D' U2 R D' R F' U L2 U R2 D U' F' D L2 B' D' F2 L2 D


x2 U L F R2 F R _ x-cross (6/6)
U' R' U R U d L U L' _ F2L 2 (9/15)
U2 R U' R' d' L U' _ F2L 3 (7/22)
L2 U L U L' U2 L _ F2L 4 (7/29)
F' L' U' L U F U _ OLL (7/36)


----------



## JackJ (Feb 17, 2011)

ryo, next time supply a new scramble.
F2 D' R B2 R U2 D2 R D L2 F2 U2 F2 D2 L' U R' L D2 L B L' B D' U

x2 R' F D R' U2 F2
R U R' L U' L'
L' U' L U *3
U' R' U' R U *3
y' R' U' R U2 R' U R
U R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R'
U R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L'

Next: B R' L2 B2 F' D U F2 R2 U2 B' F2 L U2 D2 F' D R' B F D U' R2 L' D2


----------



## irontwig (Feb 17, 2011)

Pretty typical speedsolve for me:

R' F' R' L' F' R2 D F2 [X-cross]
L U L' U2 L U L' [2nd pair]
L' U L y' R U2 R' [3rd pair]
U2 L U' L' U' L U2 L' [4th pair]
U2 R' U' R U R B' R2 U' R U B [OLL]
y' x' R' D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R2 [PLL]

Next: R2 U F2 R2 D U' R D B F D2 U R F2 B R' F2 B D2 U' F' L' F' R L'


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 17, 2011)

R2 U F2 R2 D U' R D B F D2 U R F2 B R' F2 B D2 U' F' L' F' R L' 

premove F
R' B' D2 F R *F* 2x2x3 6+1
*F* R F' U' F R2 F' = F2L - slot 12+1
R B' R' B U2 B U' B' U' leaves 5 corners but unfortunately requires three 3-cycles 22+1
commutators to solve corners:
F U' B' U F' U' B *U* solve 1 corner and moves the twisted corner 30 +1
*U* F U' B U F' U' B' solve 2 corners 37 + 1
F R' B L B' R' B L' B' R2 *F'* last three corners 48 + 1
*F* undo premove cancels 
total 47 HTM

Too bad for the bad 5 corner case

Next: D2 U2 R B D F' L2 F2 D U B' U2 D2 L2 B' L' F R L F2 U2 L2 U2 D' L2


----------



## EVH (Feb 17, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> R2 U F2 R2 D U' R D B F D2 U R F2 B R' F2 B D2 U' F' L' F' R L'
> 
> premove F
> R' B' D2 F R *F* 2x2x3 6+1
> ...


 
Maybe it is just me but your solve doesn't work.


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 17, 2011)

Checking....
Ah... I forgot the ' at the end of R B' R' B U2 B U' B' *U' *

Nice to see that some people are actually going through the solutions posted!


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 17, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> it doesn't work


It does if you take the correction I just posted into account.
I always hate typing algs, it is way too easy to make mistakes.

Thanks for checking, I really should check before posting!


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 17, 2011)

sure it does


----------



## ryo (Feb 17, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> Next: D2 U2 R B D F' L2 F2 D U B' U2 D2 L2 B' L' F R L F2 U2 L2 U2 D' L2


x2 y' B' D' R' U F u _ x-cross
U2 R' U R U' R U R' U' _ F2L 2
R' U R U L U L' _ F2L 3
R' U2 R d' R U R' _ F2L 4
R' U' R U' R' U R U R x U' R' U' _ OLL
R2 U' L' U R2 U' L U' _ PLL

Next : B F U F2 B' U' D B2 F' L2 U B' R2 D2 B' D L2 U2 R B F2 D' B D L2


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 18, 2011)

ryo said:


> Next : B F U F2 B' U' D B2 F' L2 U B' R2 D2 B' D L2 U2 R B F2 D' B D L2


 
X cross F' D L' D L' R2
nah...
Better F' D L' D L' D' R' D R' D' R' for a siamese plus solved corner
keyhole E2 D F D' F' U2
edge tinkering B D2 B' D' B D B2 L B L'
Sune to the rescue F' D2 F D F' D F
D' leaves three corners
set up plus comm F B R B' L2 B R' B' L2 F'

Could it be that the E2 messes up the solution in alg.garron?
I cannot get it to work even though I have verified my typed solution several times

next: F R' B L B' R' B L' B' R2 F'U F U' B U F' U' B' F U' B' U F' U' B U R B' R' B U2 B U' B' U' F R F' U' F R2 F'

At Dan: did you already figure out why your alg.garron version of my solution did not work?
Hint: premove


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 18, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> next: F R' B L B' R' B L' B' R2 F'U F U' B U F' U' B' F U' B' U F' U' B U R B' R' B U2 B U' B' U' F R F' U' F R2 F'



Rouxblox: y R U R' [3]
CLL: R' U2 L U' L' U2 (R L) U' L' [10/13]
L6E 1: M' U M U' M' U' M U2 M' U M U' [12/25]
L6E 2: M2 U M' U2 M U M2 [7/32].

Next: F' B U' B D' L F' L' F R2 L' B U F U L F R2 D2 U2 F2 L' D' B2 R.


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 18, 2011)

Next: F' B U' B D' L F' L' F R2 L' B U F U L F R2 D2 U2 F2 L' D' B2 R. 

Pseudoblocks and commutators

B' L B2 F' L D' L' D' L 
U R' U2 
R F R' B R F' 
U' B U R B R' B2 U' B' U B2
R' B D B' U2 B D' B' U2 R
U2 R B' U' B D2 B' U B D2 R' U2
R' U'

next: R2 D' R B2 D L2 U' L2 F' U2 B D L2 B L2 F' D F U B D' U' B R F' cubetimer.com


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 18, 2011)

next: R2 D' R B2 D L2 U' L2 F' U2 B D L2 B L2 F' D F U B D' U' B R F'

Cross: x' R' U2 x' y' D2 R'
F2L 1: U' F' U' F
F2L 2: R' U' R U f' r u x'
F2L 3: L' U x' U' R U M'
F2L 4: y' U2 R U' R' U R U R'
OLL: U f R U R' U' f' U F R U R' U' F'
PLL: z [D' U'] R2 D R D' R2 U R' D R'

Next: R' B' L' U2 F2 R' B U2 L2 R2 U' R' F L2 D R' L' B D R' L' D R2 U F2


----------



## collinbxyz (Feb 18, 2011)

Cross - x2 L R2 F U2 U F R' F'
F2L pair 1 - R U R' R U' R' B U' B'
F2L pair 2 - U' F U' F' U F U F'
F2L pair 3 - R' U2 R U2 R U2 R' U B' U' B
F2L pair 4 - F' L' U' L F R U' R'
1 look OLL - F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' U' F R U R' U' F'
2 look OLL - F R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' F'
PLL - U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U'

Next - L2 B' L B L D R2 U2 B' R2 D' U F B L2 B' R' U2 F2 U D' B2 F2 R B


----------



## Rpotts (Feb 18, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> Next - L2 B' L B L D R2 U2 B' R2 D' U F B L2 B' R' U2 F2 U D' B2 F2 R B



x2 y L' U' F2 R F (5)
B2 U R U2 R B' (6, 11)
U2 R U2 R' U2 y L' U L (8, 19)
R' U R U' R' U R (7, 26)
U2 R U2 R' U' R U R' (8, 34)
y' r U r' R U R' U' r U' r' (10, 44)
y U2 R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2 y R U' R' (13, 57)

Next : L D' U' B' F' D2 L' R D2 U B L R' B F' D U2 F2 L' R D' R2 D2 B2 F2


----------



## Brest (Feb 18, 2011)

Rpotts said:


> Next : L D' U' B' F' D2 L' R D2 U B L R' B F' D U2 F2 L' R D' R2 D2 B2 F2



x2 y' B R U' R' L U' L'
d' L U L2 U' L
d' L' U L U2 y L U L'
U F' U2 F R U R'
U' R U2 R2' U' R2 U' R2' U2 R
y U l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 x'

Next: D2 R U2 L2 B2 U2 B2 L R' B2 D' U R' B' F' L' U' R F' D'


----------



## Rpotts (Feb 18, 2011)

Brest said:


> Next: D2 R U2 L2 B2 U2 B2 L R' B2 D' U R' B' F' L' U' R F' D'



z2 F2 B R' L F'
R' U' R U2 R' U R
U2 R U R' U2 R U R'
R' U2 R U' R' U' R y' L' U2 L
U' R' F R F' U2 y' R' U R U' R' U' R
R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R'
M2 U' M U2' M' U' M2 U2

That solve was hysterical. Anti sune during f2l for the lolz.

Next: F' U R2 B L2 R' B' F' U B F2 L2 R F D R2 F' U R2 B2 F2 D' U' F2 R


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 18, 2011)

Rpotts said:


> z2 F2 B R' L F'
> R' U' R U2 R' U R
> U2 R U R' U2 R U R'
> R' U2 R U' R' U' R y' L' U2 L
> ...


Reserved
x y' D' L D' R' D
y' R' U2 R2 U R'
U L' U L y' L F' L' F
U' R U R' U' R U R'
y U' R' U' R U R' U' R
y R U R' U' R' F R F'
G perm (12)

B2 F U2 R' B2 D' B' R2 F' U R' D' L2 R2 F L U' B2 D' F2 R' F B2 D F


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 18, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> B2 F U2 R' B2 D' B' R2 F' U R' D' L2 R2 F L U' B2 D' F2 R' F B2 D F



Cross setup: B L U L' U F2 U z2 [7]
X-cross: y' R U R' U' D' R U R' D [9/16]
2nd pair: U L U L' [4/20]
3rd pair: U R U R' y' R U2 R' [7/27]
4th pair: U R' U R U2' R' U R [8/35]
OLL: F R U R' U y' R' U' R U R' [10/45]
PLL: U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U [15/60].

Meh.

Next:  F' L F D' F2 B' L U' D L F2 D2 L2 D2 F2 U2 R D' U2 L' B' D L' R' D'. My solution is linked. I like it.


----------



## EVH (Feb 18, 2011)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Next:  F' L F D' F2 B' L U' D L F2 D2 L2 D2 F2 U2 R D' U2 L' B' D L' R' D'. My solution is linked. I like it.


 
x' L' U2 R2
U L' U' L U L' U' L U L' U' L U
R' U R U' y L' U L
U' R' U2 R U' F' U' F
U2 R' U' R U2 y R U' R' U
F' L' U' L U F' U F R U R' U' F'

N Perm


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 18, 2011)

No scramble given.

U' R2 U' R2 U2 R U R U R' U' R' U2 R2 U R U2 R2 U' R U2 R U R' U2

Double X cross: 
F2L 3: U' R U2 R' U R U' R'
F2L 4: U' R' U R U' R' U' R
OLL: U2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R
PLL: R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R U'

Next: Turn the front face counterclockwise by 90 degrees, turn the right face clockwise by 90 degrees, turn the back face clockwise by 90 degrees, turn the bottom face counterclockwise by 90 degrees, turn the front face clockwise by 90 degrees, turn the back face counterclockwise by 90 degrees, turn the top face clockwise by 90 degrees, turn the back face clockwise by 90 degrees, turn the left face by 180 degrees, turn the bottom face counterclockwise by 90 degrees, turn the left face by 180 degrees, turn the right face counterclockwise by 90 degrees, turn the back face counterclockwise by 90 degrees, turn the left face counterclockwise by 90 degrees, turn the front face by 180 degrees, turn the right face by 180 degrees, turn the left face clockwise by 90 degrees, turn the back face clockwise by 90 degrees, turn the bottom face counterclockwise by 90 degrees, turn the top face by 180 degrees, turn the left face by 180 degrees, turn the front face counterclockwise by 90 degrees, turn the bottom face clockwise by 90 degrees, turn the top face clockwise by 90 degrees, turn the back face by 180 degrees.


----------



## Specs112 (Feb 18, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> Next: Turn the front face counterclockwise by 90 degrees, turn the right face clockwise by 90 degrees, turn the back face clockwise by 90 degrees, turn the bottom face counterclockwise by 90 degrees, turn the front face clockwise by 90 degrees, turn the back face counterclockwise by 90 degrees, turn the top face clockwise by 90 degrees, turn the back face clockwise by 90 degrees, turn the left face by 180 degrees, turn the bottom face counterclockwise by 90 degrees, turn the left face by 180 degrees, turn the right face counterclockwise by 90 degrees, turn the back face counterclockwise by 90 degrees, turn the left face counterclockwise by 90 degrees, turn the front face by 180 degrees, turn the right face by 180 degrees, turn the left face clockwise by 90 degrees, turn the back face clockwise by 90 degrees, turn the bottom face counterclockwise by 90 degrees, turn the top face by 180 degrees, turn the left face by 180 degrees, turn the front face counterclockwise by 90 degrees, turn the bottom face clockwise by 90 degrees, turn the top face clockwise by 90 degrees, turn the back face by 180 degrees.


 
lolben


----------



## irontwig (Feb 18, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> Next: F' R B D' F B' U B L D' L2 R' B' L' F2 R2 L B D' U2 L2 F' D U B2


 
Fix'd


----------



## nccube (Feb 18, 2011)

F' R B D' F B' U B L D' L2 R' B' L' F2 R2 L B D' U2 L2 F' D U B2

U' R' F D L' F' 
y' R' U' R L' U L 
R U2 R' d' R' U' R 
L' U' L U L' U' L U L' U' L 
U' R U' R' U R' F R F' 
R' U L U' R U L' 
U2 y R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' 

U' B' D' B' L2 F2 L U' L' U R' L B' R2 F L R2 F2 D2 U' B U2 L2 B F


----------



## Rpotts (Feb 18, 2011)

U' B' D' B' L2 F2 L U' L' U R' L B' R2 F L R2 F2 D2 U' B U2 L2 B F
reserved.

F D2 L F' D' (5)
y' R' U R2 U R' (5, 10)
y L U L' (3, 13)
U R' U R2 U' R' (6, 19)
U2 R' U R U2 y R U2 R' y L' U L (11, 30)
U L' U' L U L F' L2 U' L U L' U' L U F (16, 46)
U2 M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 (11, 57)

L2 R2 F2 L2 D2 L2 F' B R' L2 F D2 U B2 D2 L' F2 L R F2 L R2 D2 L2 D'


----------



## irontwig (Feb 18, 2011)

U' L F' R' L D2 R D'
R U R' F2 U2 F'
R U R' B D2 B' U' B D2 B' R U R'
B U L U' L' B'

Next: D2 B2 U' B F L' B2 U2 L F2 R F R' D U2 F2 L' U2 B' F L' U2 F2 R F


----------



## Rpotts (Feb 18, 2011)

irontwig said:


> U' L F' R' L D2 R D'
> R U R' F2 U2 F'
> R U R' *B D2 B' U' B D2 B'* R U R'
> B U L U' L' B'
> ...


 
that's an awesome solution, nice *insertion*

x2 y F U' L D L2 U2 R2 (7)
U r' U' R U M' (6, 13)
D L' U' L D' U2 l U L' U' M' (11, 24)
U2 D' L' U L D (6, 30)
U' R U R' U' R U R' (8, 38)
U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R U' (13, 51)

rotationless solve, preserved a pair during cross, poked around for the PLL skip.


Next: L R' F' R' L2 D' F L' U' L' F2 D' R F L' R' D2 L2 D2 R2 L2 D B D F2


----------



## Brest (Feb 19, 2011)

irontwig said:


> U' L F' R' L D2 R D'
> R U R' F2 U2 F'
> R U R' B D2 B' U' B D2 B' R U R'
> B U L U' L' B'
> ...


OMG that is a thing of beauty! How long did it take you to find that solution?



Rpotts said:


> Next: L R' F' R' L2 D' F L' U' L' F2 D' R F L' R' D2 L2 D2 R2 L2 D B D F2


 
z2 F R' D R D R2
U' L U' L' U L U L'
d' L' U L R U' R'
L U2 L' F U F'
L U2 L' d L' U' L
r U' r' U' r U r' F' U F
M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U' M2

Next: L2 F2 U' F2 D' L2 B2 U2 R2 F2 D2 F U' L' B' U' L2 R' U' R' D'


----------



## Rpotts (Feb 19, 2011)

Brest said:


> OMG that is a thing of beauty! How long did it take you to find that solution?
> 
> Next: L2 F2 U' F2 D' L2 B2 U2 R2 F2 D2 F U' L' B' U' L2 R' U' R' D'



I bet irontwig didn't spend too much time on that scramble, he could probably do even better if he was trying, 1 hour FMC style.

z2 U' L F2 y U R2 U L
U' R' U' M'

I don't like this scramble anymo. I liked the start, but got caught up by the flipped edge at DR. Imma keep tryin.

Second try : 
z2 U' L F L' F' D2 F D F2 err didn't work.

Third : 
XC: z2 F' D' U' R2 r U2 r' F (8)
F2: R' U R y U R' U R (7, 15)
F3: d R U R2 U' R (6, 21)
F4: U2 y' R U R U R U' R' U' R' (10, 31)
COLL: l' U' L U R U' r' F (8, 39)
EPLL: R2 U' S' U2 S U' R2 (9, 48)

yay

Next: B2 F L R2 D' B U F R D L D2 F' D B' R' L2 B U2 R' D' B D' U' R2


----------



## Brest (Feb 19, 2011)

Rpotts said:


> Next: B2 F L R2 D' B U F R D L D2 F' D B' R' L2 B U2 R' D' B D' U' R2


z2 R' D2 F U' B2 R'
u R U R' D' L' (whoops, fail cross )
y R' U R U R' U2 R
d L' U' L
R' U2 R U R' U' R
U' r U R' U R' F R F' R U2 r'
y2 R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2


2nd try, attempted an Xcross, instead preserved 2 F2L pairs.

z2 y F' l U l' L' U' B D2 R2
L U' L' U2 y L' U L2
U L' U' L U L'
U2 R U R' U' R U R'
U2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R
M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2

Next: R2 U L2 D2 R2 B2 D2 B2 D' F2 U2 F' D L' B' D R' B R' D F'


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 19, 2011)

Next: R2 U L2 D2 R2 B2 D2 B2 D' F2 U2 F' D L' B' D R' B R' D F'

Cross: z' U' L' d' R' U R x2
F2L 1: y' U' R' U R U2 R U' R'
F2L 2: U L' U L r' U' R U M'
F2L 3: y' L' U2 L
F2L 4: U R U2 R' U R U R'
OLL: F U R U' R' F'
PLL: y' x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2

Time (for typing the solution): 1:22.92

Next: L2 R2 B' L2 D' L R F' L' F' B2 R F2 U' F2 L D' F' L2 U F2 U R U2 F2


----------



## Andreaillest (Feb 19, 2011)

Scramble: L2 R2 B' L2 D' L R F' L' F' B2 R F2 U' F2 L D' F' L2 U F2 U R U2 F2

Cross: F2 U B2 F R' F' D2
1st: U R U R' F U2 F' U F U' F'
2nd: U' R' U R U2 L U L'
3rd: F' U2 F U' F' U F
4th: U R' U' R U2 R' U R
OLL: F R U R' U' F' U2 F U R U' R' F' L' B' R B L B' R' B
PLL: U y F U' B U2 F' U B' L' R' U2 R L

Next: B2 F D' R' F2 D' U' B' F2 R2 D' B' F2 R2 D B2 F2 L' D2 U R' D' U' B F


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 19, 2011)

Andreaillest said:


> Next: B2 F D' R' F2 D' U' B' F2 R2 D' B' F2 R2 D B2 F2 L' D2 U R' D' U' B F



U2 F' R' x' z U' F R'
x' Ragequit.

F' D2 F2 U2 D' L F D' R2 L' B F U2 L' D F2 B2 R D' F' R' U F2 D B'


----------



## (X) (Feb 19, 2011)

F' D2 F2 U2 D' L F D' R2 L' B F U2 L' D F2 B2 R D' F' R' U F2 D B'

yx' L F2 R2 B' D
y'R' U R2 U' R'
y R' U' R U' R' U'
F R F' 
U2 L U L' U2 L U' L'
U' r U R' U R U' R' U R U2 r'
U' R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2 B U' B' U'

Next: U R B' D B2 D' U R2 B U' F' D R B2 D2 R2 L B F2 R F L D' F' L'


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 19, 2011)

(X) said:


> Next: U R B' D B2 D' U R2 B U' F' D R B2 D2 R2 L B F2 R F L D' F' L'


 
Cross: M D' R2 U' B' L2 [6]
1st pair: F2 U R' U' R x' [5/11]
2nd pair: y L U' L' U L U' L' U L U' L' U' [12/23]
3rd pair: R U' R' U2 y' R' U' R [7/30]
4th pair: y2 R U' R' F' U F [6/36]
OLL: r U R U' L' U R' U' [8/44]
PLL: x' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U [15/59].

Enh.

Next: F' U' L2 B' F2 D' F2 B' R D U F2 L' B' U' L' R2 B R2 D U2 R B R2 B'.


----------



## Brest (Feb 19, 2011)

Andreaillest said:


> Next: B2 F D' R' F2 D' U' B' F2 R2 D' B' F2 R2 D B2 F2 L' D2 U R' D' U' B F



x2 R2 U F R' D' U' B2
U' R' U R L' U L
R U R' d L U' L'
d L U' L'
d' L' U' L U L' U2 L
r U R' U R U2 r2 U' R U' R' U2 r
y l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 x'




Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> F' D2 F2 U2 D' L F D' R2 L' B F U2 L' D F2 B2 R D' F' R' U F2 D B'



z2 F' R' B2 U2 F' D' L' U' L D'
R' U2 R F' U' F R' U R
y' r U r' R U R' U' r U' r'
U' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2

Happy with this solve.




(X) said:


> Next: U R B' D B2 D' U R2 B U' F' D R B2 D2 R2 L B F2 R F L D' F' L'



L B2 F R2 F R D2 U' L' B L2
z' R U R' U' R U2 R' U r U2 r' L' U L
y M U R U R' U' M' R' F R F'
L U' R U2 L' U L U2 L' R' U

Attempt at block building.


Edit: so many ninjas... Well, that and I'm distracted doing other stuff.


Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> F' U' L2 B' F2 D' F2 B' R D U F2 L' B' U' L' R2 B R2 D U2 R B R2 B'.


 
z2 F' U2 F' L' B2
U2 F U' F'
U' R' U2 R y R' U' R
E' L' U L E U R U2 R'
L' U L U2 L' U L
R U R' U' R U' R' F' U' F R U R'
y' U2 R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2


Next: F2 R2 B2 F2 D' L2 D R2 D L2 B' D2 L' B D2 F' R' D F2 R U'


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 19, 2011)

Doh... always finish your solve before doing other stuff!

anyway, for Ranzha's scramble: F' D2 F2 U2 D' L F D' R2 L' B F U2 L' D F2 B2 R D' F' R' U F2 D B' 

2x2x3 B' R' F' L' F' B' D R D2 B' D2 U2
F2L-1 U' F2 U F2 L F2 L2
corner comm leaves two flipped edges F D F U' F D F' U F D2
flip edges D' B' E F' E R' E B2 E' R' E' F' E' L2 B D

DOH, double ninja'd

next is stil Brest's scramble: Next: F2 R2 B2 F2 D' L2 D R2 D L2 B' D2 L' B D2 F' R' D F2 R U'


----------



## RCTACameron (Feb 19, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> Next: F2 R2 B2 F2 D' L2 D R2 D L2 B' D2 L' B D2 F' R' D F2 R U'


 
y x D2 F' R' F R F2 R' F2 r' U r (11)
U L' U' L U L' U' L U' R' U' R (12/23)
d L' U' L U' L' U L (8/31)
R U' R' d R' U' R (7/38)
U R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F' (13/51)
U y l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 (10/61)

Next: R F' U2 R2 U L' D2 R B' F U2 R' U' B' D R' D2 B U F U D' R' D2 L


----------



## Brest (Feb 19, 2011)

RCTACameron said:


> Next: R F' U2 R2 U L' D2 R B' F U2 R' U' B' D R' D2 B U F U D' R' D2 L



z2 D R' B2 U F' B U2 R' F B
y U2 R' U R U L U L'
U' L' U' l U' R' F U r U' L' U L
U' f R U R' U' f'
l U' R D2 R' U R D2 R2 x


Next: B2 D2 L F2 U2 R2 F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 F' L' U' L2 R2 D' L' B R2


----------



## uberCuber (Feb 19, 2011)

Brest said:


> Next: B2 D2 L F2 U2 R2 F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 F' L' U' L2 R2 D' L' B R2


 
Reserved

y x' M U' R' y L2 R' U' R2 U2 R U2 R' U R
y' U R' U2 R d' R U R'
U' L U' L' d L' U L
U R' F R F'
U' R' U' R y R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2

49 moves

Next: U2 R F2 R B' R2 D2 U' R2 L2 B F U B2 L' B' D2 R' F D L2 U R' B U'


----------



## Brest (Feb 20, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> Next: U2 R F2 R B' R2 D2 U' R2 L2 B F U B2 L' B' D2 R' F D L2 U R' B U'



z2 L2 U2 L U2 y x
U' F U' R' U' R' U' R' U R'
F L F' L' F' R U F U F l' U2 R' F (R F'
F R) U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' F'
U' x U2 r' U' r U2 l' U R' U' R2


Next: B F' U2 L2 B U2 R2 F R2 F' R D2 F' U2 L' D' R B R2 D' R2


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 20, 2011)

Brest: B F' U2 L2 B U2 R2 F R2 F' R D2 F' U2 L' D' R B R2 D' R2 

Guess the method:

B2 F2 R2 F2 B2 L2
B2 F2 D2 F2 B2 U2
D' U L2 U' D F2
L' R F2 R' L D2
L2 R2
B2 L2 U L U L' U' L' U' L' U L' B2 (OK this one does not belong to the method and is a fail intervention)
D R2 L2 U'
U' R2 U' R2 U2 B2 U' B2 U'
B2 D' B2
R F' R' B R F R' B'
F U2 F' U' F U' F'
L D L' R' U 
F U B U'

http://tinyurl.com/algB2F2R2F2B2L2
hmm... alg garron link refuses to work...
http://tinyurl.com/6jdpp93
Again... 

Next: D F2 L2 U B2 D B2 F2 L2 B2 L B U' R' U2 R' D' B' R2 F R'


----------



## Rpotts (Feb 20, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> Next: D F2 L2 U B2 D B2 F2 L2 B2 L B U' R' U2 R' D' B' R2 F R'



x2 y R F' D' B2 D2 L (6)
R' U R d R U R' (7, 13)
U2 L' U' L (4, 17)
M' B L U' L' U M (9, 26)
y' R' U' R' F R F' U R (8, 34)
y L U' R U2 L' U L U2 R' L' U' (11, 45)

Next: B2 F2 R2 L D2 F L' R' F D' F D' L' R U L' U' D R F' U' R' D B' D


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 20, 2011)

Rpotts said:


> Next: B2 F2 R2 L D2 F L' R' F D' F D' L' R U L' U' D R F' U' R' D B' D



Lol.

Cross: B' L' F' x2 [3]
1st pair: R U R' U' R U2 R' [7/10]
2nd pair: r' F r U' y' R U R' [7/17]
3rd pair: y' R U R' E R' F R' F' E' [9/26]
4th pair + EO: y' U2 R U R' U2 R U' R' [8/34]
OCLL: U' r U R' U' r' F R F' [9/43]
PLL: U' R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' [12/55]

Interesting.

Next: D2 L' D R2 L' U R' F L2 R' D' L F' D F2 L F L B' L U' D' R D' B2


----------



## Rpotts (Feb 20, 2011)

lol ranhza E moves 

Next: D2 L' D R2 L' U R' F L2 R' D' L F' D F2 L F L B' L U' D' R D' B2

x2 y F' U z' U B' u' R u' (7)
y2 L2 U2 F U F (5, 12)
z y U2 R U' R' y' R2 U' R' U' y' F' R' F' R (12, 24)
U L' B' y R U R' y U' L' U L (10, 34)
/ragequit

omfg heise is so hard.

Next : U' B' F' D2 R B' D L2 D2 F2 L F' R' F' D2 F' U' D2 B' U R B2 F2 D' F2


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 20, 2011)

Ranzha: D2 L' D R2 L' U R' F L2 R' D' L F' D F2 L F L B' L U' D' R D' B2 


L' F' D R B D' L' D EO line 
R2 U R' U2 R
L U L' U' R U R'
U L' U2 L' U' L
U2 B' L U L' U' L' B L U Offcourse you can do B moves in a ZZ solve (Thanks Conrad)
B L B' R B L' B' R' commutator finish
44 move ZZ solve

next will be supplied by Rpotts


----------



## JuLiEn (Feb 20, 2011)

D2 L' D R2 L' U R' F L2 R' D' L F' D F2 L F L B' L U' D' R D' B2 

cross. [f] [r2] L' D'  U' R' F L' D (7/7)
1. R U R2 U2 R (5/12)
2. R B L U' L' B' R' (7/19)
3. U' L' U L2 U' L' (6/25)
4. [u'] R U' R' (3/28)
pll. L U2 L' U' L U2 R' U L' U' R (11/39)


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 20, 2011)

My apologies for stealing your thunder Rpotts...

I started with Heise too because it looked like a good scramble. 
Proved to be a massive fail, then tried to use premoves to make it a regular block and failed.
But I did learn something from it: If your two real 2X2 blocks both contain the opposite color as one side of your center block you're about to fail...
I build two blue orange blocks around a green-orange center block.

Then when I saw 8 bad edges I opted for ZZ because 8 makes for a short EO.


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 20, 2011)

Rpotts said:


> Next : U' B' F' D2 R B' D L2 D2 F2 L F' R' F' D2 F' U' D2 B' U R B2 F2 D' F2



I tried FMCing this after I saw what happened after the first four moves.
Bloxbloxbloxbloxbloxbloxbloxblox.

y'
X-cross: R' F' L' B' (Wait, what? Butbutbutbut bloxxxxx) [4]
Triple x-cross: U2 L' B U2 F2 U2 L2 B' U B2 (After about 10 minutes) [10/14]
CLS: z2 F' L' U2 L2 F' L' F U2 F (from my unfinished page o' edge-ignoring CLSes =3) [9/23]
OLLCP: y2 R U' R' y L' U L F R' F R F2 [11/34]
EPLL: M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 [7/41]

I like this. =3

Next: R B' D2 U' F2 R2 L' U R F' B D L2 R2 F D' L F2 R2 L U' L2 U R2 B.


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 20, 2011)

Nice start, a Heise style finish could probably have saved some moves though. Will check tomorrow for a decent FMF folowup on your excellent start.
but first: bedtime!


----------



## JuLiEn (Feb 20, 2011)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Next: R B' D2 U' F2 R2 L' U R F' B D L2 R2 F D' L F2 R2 L U' L2 U R2 B.



[f] R' D' r U2 [r']  (4/4)
U2 L (2/6)
U' R' U2 R U2 L U L' (8/14)
R2 U' R U2  R U' R' (7/21)
l' U' L U R U' r' F (8/29)
M' U M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 (9/38)

next : U' B D2 B2 D2 U' B D U L B F R U' D R2 F' R' F' D R B2 R F2 L


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 20, 2011)

next : U' B D2 B2 D2 U' B D U L B F R U' D R2 F' R' F' D R B2 R F2 L

Cross: R' F' l2 y' R' F R'
F2L 1: U' R U R' U' r U R' U' M
F2L 2: L U2 L' U2 L U L'
F2L 3: y' U' R U R' y' U2 R' U R
F2L 4: U2 L' U L
OLL: U R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R U
PLL: R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R

next: L R' B2 F' R D2 R2 F2 B R F' L2 F U' D L2 B' R U' F B R' L2 F2 L2


----------



## Brest (Feb 21, 2011)

JuLiEn said:


> next : U' B D2 B2 D2 U' B D U L B F R U' D R2 F' R' F' D R B2 R F2 L



R' F' l2 F' L F'
d F R' U' R2 U' R' U2 F'
y' U2 F R' U R U' F R' U R U' F' U2 F'
y' R U R' U' M' U R U' r'
L' U R' U2 L U' L' U2 L R U


Ninja edit:


ben1996123 said:


> next: L R' B2 F' R D2 R2 F2 B R F' L2 F U' D L2 B' R U' F B R' L2 F2 L2



x2 y L2 B U F2 D'
B' R U R' B
U2 L U' L' U L U' L'
U R' U' R d R U R'
U2 L U L' U' L U L'
F R U R' U' F'
d' x U2 r' U' r U2 l' U R' U' l2


Next: L R F2 D2 R' D2 B2 R B2 D2 R D' B L D R' U' L2 B' D2 B2


----------



## Rpotts (Feb 21, 2011)

Next: L R F2 D2 R' D2 B2 R B2 D2 R D' B L D R' U' L2 B' D2 B2

2x2x2 : z2 R2 F2 L2 F' (4)
2x2x3 : y' F2 U R' F R2 U2 R' (7, 11)
F2L-1 : y' U' F2 U R U R' (6, 17)
Edges : U' L' U L y' U' R U2 R' (8, 25)
L4C : D' R' D R U' R' D R D (9, 34)
2-flip : ????
So much rage, an excellent start for me, but i have no idea how to deal with the corner twists in relatively few moves.

Take 2 - Same first 25 moves

2x2x2 : z2 R2 F2 L2 F' (4)
2x2x3 : y' F2 U R' F R2 U2 R' (7, 11)
F2L-1 : y' U' F2 U R U R' (6, 17)
Edges : U' L' U L y' U' R U2 R' U' (9, 26)
L4C : x' y D R U2 R' D' R U2 R' (8, 34)
L3C : z2 D' U R U' R' D R U R' U' (10, 44)

Great start for me, really meh finish. If only the corners were better.
Next: R2 L' D' L U' B' F' D2 L' B2 F U F D B' F R' U B2 F2 L D' F2 B R'

EDIT: btw i learned corner comms last night (well, finally actually got them, could make them) so any help would be much appreciated.

EDIT2: damn woner is so much better at FMC than I, (my start, his finish)

Premove: B' to understand

2x2x2 : z2 R2 F2 L2 F'
2x2x3 : y' F2 U R' F R2 U2 R' 
Psuedo F2L : y' U' F2 U R U R' F
Orientation : y2 r' U' R U' R' U2 r'
Permutation : U M2 U2 M' U' M2 U' M2 U' M' B'


----------



## Brest (Feb 21, 2011)

Rpotts said:


> Next: R2 L' D' L U' B' F' D2 L' B2 F U F D B' F R' U B2 F2 L D' F2 B R'



z2 L2 F2 D' U2 R D U2 R2
U L' U L U' L' U M' B2 l U2 B r' U' r
U2 F2 R D2 R' F2 U2 F2 L B2 L' F2

Sweet! 

Next: U' L2 F2 D' B2 R2 U B2 U2 L2 B2 R B D L' D2 F R2 D R2 B'


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 21, 2011)

Next: U' L2 F2 D' B2 R2 U B2 U2 L2 B2 R B D L' D2 F R2 D R2 B'

Cross: x z' U' R' F l U L2
F2L 1: y' R U R' d R' U' R
F2L 2: y' R U' R' d R' U' R
F2L 3: L U L' U L U' L'
ZBF2L: R' F R F' (lol.)
OLL: L' U2 L U L' U L R U2 R' U' R U' R'
PLL: R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R

Next: F2 U2 R2 F2 U2 F L' R' F2 D2 R' U2 D B R' U' L2 B D' L2 B' R2 L' U' L2


----------



## Rpotts (Feb 21, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> Next: F2 U2 R2 F2 U2 F L' R' F2 D2 R' U2 D B R' U' L2 B D' L2 B' R2 L' U' L2


 
2x2x2 - L U R' D L2 (5)
xcross - x y D' F D F2 U2 F (6, 11)
F2L 2 - R' U2 R (3, 14)
3+OLL - U' R U2 R' F U2 F2 U' L' U L F (12, 26)
Separ - R2 U R2 U R2 (5, 31)
EPLL - U F B' R2 F' B U' R2 (8, 39)

L U R' D L2 x y D' F D F2 U2 F R' U2 R U' R U2 R' F U2 F2 U' L' U L F R2 U R2 U R2 U F B' R2 F' B U' R2

wooo I think thats my FMC PB. Moves were cancelled.

F U B2 F L F2 U L F2 U' L R D B' D2 F U2 D2 B2 L U D' R' F' U'


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 21, 2011)

Rpotts said:


> F U B2 F L F2 U L F2 U' L R D B' D2 F U2 D2 B2 L U D' R' F' U'



Cross setup: U' L F U L' U b2
X-cross: y' R U R' U' F' U F D2
2nd pair: y R' U R U' R' U R U' R' U R U'
3rd pair: R U' R' U R U R' U'
4th pair: y2 R U R' d R' U' (R l) x y
OLL: U R U' R' y' U R' U R U2 R' U'
PLL: R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R

D2 U2 B2 U B2 F' L' F2 B2 R' D' F2 L' D' B' R' U2 F' L R' U L' R B' R2.


----------



## Brest (Feb 21, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> Next: F2 U2 R2 F2 U2 F L' R' F2 D2 R' U2 D B R' U' L2 B D' L2 B' R2 L' U' L2



Blocks / Petrus attempt

2x2x2: x2 F L' F D2 F'
1x2x2: U R U2
EO: x' U R2 U2 F U' x
2 CE Pairs: R U R' U R' U R' U
Inserts: R' U R2 U2 R'
OLL: F' r U R' U' r' F R
PLL: y2 R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F




Rpotts said:


> F U B2 F L F2 U L F2 U' L R D B' D2 F U2 D2 B2 L U D' R' F' U'



More blocks

XXX cross: z2 D' R U L F2 U' L B L2 B' U2 B2 U' B' F
4th F2L: U R U2 R' U R U' R'
OLL: r U R' U' r' F R F'
PLL: U2 F U F' L2 u' L U' L' U L' u L2




Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> D2 U2 B2 U B2 F' L' F2 B2 R' D' F2 L' D' B' R' U2 F' L R' U L' R B' R2.


 
Blue cross: x R' U R' D F D' F
1st F2L: R' U2 R d L' U L
2nd F2L: y R' U2 R U' R' U R
3rd F2L: U' L' U' L U' L' U L
4th F2L: y' R' U2 R U R' U' R
OLL: l' U l U l' U' l F U' F'
PLL Skip
AUF: U'


Next: F2 L2 D2 U R2 U' F2 D U L2 F' L' F D B U' R' B' U' R U


----------



## Rpotts (Feb 21, 2011)

Next: F2 L2 D2 U R2 U' F2 D U L2 F' L' F D B U' R' B' U' R U
reserved.

2x2x2 - y2 D U L' R F' R2 U L2 F (9)
xcross - x' U2 F2 R' (3, 12)
F2L 2 - U R' U2 R (4, 17)
F2L 3 - U M F' M' (6, 23)
Pair 4 - U2 R U2 R' U (5, 28)
EO - F' U2 F (3, 31)
Winter Var - U R U' R' U R U2 R' (8, 39)
E perm - U2 x' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' (17, 56)

Next - R2 B' R2 L' F' D2 R U L2 F2 U D' R' B2 D' F U F B L2 R2 B' R2 L D


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 21, 2011)

Good stuff going on!
Some of you should definately participate in the FMC event of the weekly comp.

Rpotts, great that you got into commutators, they are a great way to end your solve.
And in this thread and the FMC comp you have time to look for good places to insert them earlier in the solution, cancelling some moves.
For a great write up on commutators you should check out the BH tutorial thread in the BLD section.

I'm sure that if the regular contributers to this thread would work with comm insertions there could be a lot of low 30's.

BTW: no guesses for the method of my long solution?


----------



## irontwig (Feb 21, 2011)

Fridrich-Heise:

R L U2 F' U' D' B2
U F' U2 F L U L'
U' F' U F R' U' R
U' R 
F U' R' U' R U' F D' F' U2 F D F2 U2 R'

Next: U' D' L' U L R' B' D2 L2 D' B' U' D' F' R D2 R2 U F' R2 F' D' F2 U2 B


----------



## Brest (Feb 21, 2011)

irontwig said:


> Next: U' D' L' U L R' B' D2 L2 D' B' U' D' F' R D2 R2 U F' R2 F' D' F2 U2 B



x z D M' D L B'
L' U' L U' M' B' M
U' F R2 F' R2
y' U2 R U R' U' R U R'
L' U2 L U2 L F' L' F
R U' L U2 R' U R U2 R' L' U'


Next: R2 B U2 B' D2 F' D2 U2 L2 F2 U2 L' U L R' B' D2 L U' R' U2


----------



## ryo (Feb 21, 2011)

Brest said:


> Next: R2 B U2 B' D2 F' D2 U2 L2 F2 U2 L' U L R' B' D2 L U' R' U2



L' R' F L' R D' _ EOline _ 6/6
L U' R' L2 U' R'_ 6/12
U R' U2 L' U' L U L U' L' U' L'_ 12/24
U R U R' U2 R U' _ 7/31
x' U' R D2 R' U R D2 R2 _ PLL _ 8/39

Next : F' R' B' D' F' U2 L F2 D' F2 R2 F2 D' L2 U' R' F' R L' U' B' F D' F2 L2


----------



## irontwig (Feb 21, 2011)

lolwtf:

U' R L2 D2 F U
L U' L U L' U' L2 U L2
F' L b2 L' F L b2 L' R2 (24)

Next: L D2 L B D' U2 F' U' F R2 B' D F2 R' L2 F' R F2 L R B2 R2 D' L D


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 21, 2011)

Who's up for a Teamsolve?

pseudo 2x2x2 U' F2 U'


----------



## Rpotts (Feb 21, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> Who's up for a Teamsolve?
> 
> pseudo 2x2x2 U' F2 U'



Next: L D2 L B D' U2 F' U' F R2 B' D F2 R' L2 F' R F2 L R B2 R2 D' L D

I'll do it, haven't checked the scramble yet so I hope i can find something, lol.

Cubenovice - pseudo 2x2x2 U' F2 U'
rpotts - pseudo 2x2x3 U' L2 U R' B' R D2 L D'

I feel like such a nub, I couldn't find anything shorter, one move cancels.


----------



## JuLiEn (Feb 21, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> Who's up for a Teamsolve?
> 
> L D2 L B D' U2 F' U' F R2 B' D F2 R' L2 F' R F2 L R B2 R2 D' L D
> 
> pseudo 2x2x2 U' F2 U'



pseudo 2x2x2 U' F2 U'
pseudo 2x2x3 [r'][u2] R' L' U2 L U' F2


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 21, 2011)

L D2 L B D' U2 F' U' F R2 B' D F2 R' L2 F' R F2 L R B2 R2 D' L D

Cubenovice - pseudo 2x2x2 U' F2 U'
rpotts - pseudo 2x2x3 U' L2 U R' B' R D2 L D'
Cubenovice - pseudo F2L- 1 slot L D B2 D2 F

Must... resist... to give... Hint


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 21, 2011)

JuLiEn said:


> pseudo 2x2x2 U' F2 U'
> pseudo 2x2x3 [r'][u2] R' L' U2 L U' F2


 
Hi Julien, sorry I missed your post...
Your double layer turns seem to mess up the "standard" notation as I tried to translate them.
For the sake of FMC teamsolve it would be good to stick to the WCA orientation where F is always the green face and top is U.


----------



## Rpotts (Feb 21, 2011)

I think Julien was using japanese style cube rotations i.e. [r'] is x', [u2] is y2.

edit, reserving cubenovices teamsolve

L D2 L B D' U2 F' U' F R2 B' D F2 R' L2 F' R F2 L R B2 R2 D' L D

Cubenovice - pseudo 2x2x2 U' F2 U'
rpotts - pseudo 2x2x3 U' L2 U R' B' R D2 L D (accidentally had a D' at the end)
Cubenovice - pseudo F2L- 1 slot L D B2 D2 F

errr i'm confused. I can't get your 3rd line to work.




Cubenovice said:


> WCA orientation where F is always the green face and *top is U.*


 
lol


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 21, 2011)

Aaarrggghhhh.... Too many distractions (bedtime for two kids) and I am messing up bigtime.
Bad thing is I cannot even reconstruct what I did.
There is this "symbol" on my notes page that I cannot decipher...
Crap


----------



## Rpotts (Feb 21, 2011)

bummer, i kept thinking it was my accidental D/D' thing that was throwing it all off, but i couldn't find it either.


----------



## Brest (Feb 21, 2011)

JuLiEn said:


> pseudo 2x2x2 U' F2 U'
> pseudo 2x2x3 [r'][u2] R' L' U2 L U' F2


How about it gets continued from here?

Scramble: L D2 L B D' U2 F' U' F R2 B' D F2 R' L2 F' R F2 L R B2 R2 D' L D

Cubenovice: U' F2 U'
JuLiEn: x' y2 R' L' U2 L U' F2

Rpotts, take it away!


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 21, 2011)

Yes, please do as Brest suggested. I am so bummed right now I cannot even scramble properly anymore...
Last attempt took me 13 moves to complete a 4th 4-block!

For consistency in notation lets write it without cube rotations:


Scramble: L D2 L B D' U2 F' U' F R2 B' D F2 R' L2 F' R F2 L R B2 R2 D' L D

Cubenovice: U' F2 U' pseudo 2x2x2
JuLiEn: L' R' B2 R B' D2 pseudo 2x2x3


----------



## Rpotts (Feb 21, 2011)

Brest said:


> How about it get's continued from here?
> 
> Scramble: L D2 L B D' U2 F' U' F R2 B' D F2 R' L2 F' R F2 L R B2 R2 D' L D
> 
> ...


 
brest, would you believe that I spent 15 minutes on this, and then gave up? I was editing my post above for a while. Gave up when i could find nothing good, other than a few moves to give random blocks in the LL leaving 4 corners/5 edges lol.


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 21, 2011)

Scramble: L D2 L B D' U2 F' U' F R2 B' D F2 R' L2 F' R F2 L R B2 R2 D' L D

Cubenovice: U' F2 U' pseudo 2x2x2
JuLiEn: L' R' B2 R B' D2 pseudo 2x2x3 
Cubenovice: L2 B' L2 B L2 B2 L2 B pseudo F2L-1 extravaganza
Bwerghh... 10 +2 moves to leave 5 corners, someone please post something better than:
U B' U' B2 L B' L' U' L2 U F B'
B L B' R' B L' B' R two corners 
R' U B U' F2 U B' U' F2 R last three corners

Epic fail 

Next: U' L' B2 F2 U' R2 F R2 L' D U' F2 L' F2 U' F2 R2 F' B D2 R' L D F' U


----------



## JyH (Feb 24, 2011)

Fridrich
Scrambled GREEN on front, WHITE on top
CN solves, used blue 

Cross: x y2 F L B L U' R2
First Pair: R' U' R L' U L
Second Pair: U' R U' R' y' U L' U' L U' L' U L
Third Pair: U2 R' U' R U' R' U R
Fourth Pair: L U' L' U L U L'
OLL: U F R U R' U' F' U' R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 
PLL: U F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U

Next: R' B2 F' R2 D' B2 R' F' D' F2 U B2 F2 U' B' U L R2 D F' L' U' D' L' F


----------



## Brest (Feb 24, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> Scramble: L D2 L B D' U2 F' U' F R2 B' D F2 R' L2 F' R F2 L R B2 R2 D' L D
> 
> Cubenovice: U' F2 U' pseudo 2x2x2
> JuLiEn: L' R' B2 R B' D2 pseudo 2x2x3
> ...


I would've liked to have been able to continue with this, but I could not grok what was going on. 



Rpotts said:


> brest, would you believe that I spent 15 minutes on this, and then gave up? I was editing my post above for a while. Gave up when i could find nothing good, other than a few moves to give random blocks in the LL leaving 4 corners/5 edges lol.


I totally believe that! I do it all the time when attempting (read: failing at) FMC.




JyH said:


> Next: R' B2 F' R2 D' B2 R' F' D' F2 U B2 F2 U' B' U L R2 D F' L' U' D' L' F



Xcross: z2 y' R U R F B2 E L F'
F2L 2: U' R B' U2 B R'
F2L 3&4: L' U' L R U' R'
OLL: y R' U' R U y' x' R U L' U' M'
PLL: U' x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R x'


2x2x2: z2 F U' R' U' D' F L F
2x2x3: y U R U' R2 U' R F2
EO: y R U R' L' U2 L y'
F2L 3: U' R' U' R2
F2L 4: U2 R U R'
CLL: (x) R2 U' R2 U' L U R2 U' L' U2 R2 (x')


Next: B' D2 F' R2 F' R2 U2 F U2 F2 R' D2 B' D' F' R2 U L' R2 D2 B


----------



## irontwig (Feb 24, 2011)

15 minute solution:

D U2 F D
R B' L2
R2 U' R' F R2 U2 B
L B L B'
U2 L'
U2 L U2
B L2 B' R B L2 B'
D' B2 D R' U2 L' U L2

Handy ZBLL N-perm: [R' U R2 D L':B2]

Next: U' R U' F L2 F U' R' L D' L' R2 B' L2 B L2 F2 B' U2 D2 L' F R B' U


----------



## ryo (Feb 24, 2011)

irontwig said:


> Next: U' R U' F L2 F U' R' L D' L' R2 B' L2 B L2 F2 B' U2 D2 L' F R B' U


(Chamo)
U B' D' F' R2 L F' R
L2 U L d' L U L'
y R' U' R U' R' U2 R'
F2 y' M' U2 L' . l B2 U R2
D U
Insert R2 S2 R2 S2 at .

Next : L B2 U' B R D B2 D' U2 F2 U' B D R2 B2 U B L' F' L' U D' B R2 L2


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 24, 2011)

Brest said:


> I would've liked to have been able to continue with this, but I could not grok what was going on.



Did you apply the pre-moves F B'?

If you perform these two moves before the scramble the pseudo blocks become a regular F2L -slot.
this is a very common FMC technique.

I initially put a hint in white letters so you could see it if you copied the text ;-)


----------



## Brest (Feb 24, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> Did you apply the pre-moves F B'?
> 
> If you perform these two moves before the scramble the pseudo blocks become a regular F2L -slot.
> this is a very common FMC technique.
> ...



I could see the 2x2x3 pseudo block, but I just couldn't get my head around "seeing" it as a normal solved block. It hurt my head trying, so I stopped! Then my weekend got busy, so I didn't try again until you had finished the solve.

I have not read much about FMC techniques, so no I did not apply any pre-moves. I can see how that would help! Got any other tips and tricks? Tell me more! Or, I could just search for it...


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 24, 2011)

Please find enclosed links to two great recourses on FMC rechniques:

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?1566-Fewest-Moves-Tips-and-Techniques

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?13599-The-FMC-thread

It is also worthwile to check out the weekly forum competetion results for FMC.
There you wil find multiple solutions for the same scramble.
Most people, especially the ones with the sub 40 scores will post an explanation with their solution.

Basic premoves:
if you find an easy route to a pseudo block (or if they pop up by accident) you can apply a pre scramble move to turn it in to a regular block.
WCA orientation: Suppose I have a pseudo 2x2x2 with green/red edge in place and white-orange-green 4-block on top of it..
The premove to make this a normal white green red block would be U
You can think of this as "the move that places a side of the block in the right position (in relation to the rest of the block)" 
You should not forget to add the premoves at the end of your solution otherwise you will be off by one move...

After applying the premove you wil have a regular block with which you keep building, this can be regular or more pseudo stuff.
When there are new pseudoblocks you can keep adding premoves in front of the scramble.

There is only one case in which I do not go back to apply the actual premove and that is when it is a double face turn.
I find that in this case you can actually can keep the overview of EO and LL manipulation.

I will post an example with more detailled notes when I have some more time.
Probably coming weekend when the thread activity is low (European morning) to prevent too much ninjaing.


----------



## irontwig (Feb 24, 2011)

D2 L D R D' L2 D R' 
D2 F' U D' L
B U B' M B U' B' M'
R2 D' R' D U' M' B R2 B' M B R2 D' U2 F2 U2 D

Next: B2 F' U2 F' U L' R F2 U R2 L2 U' B' U2 D' L2 D2 R2 L B' F2 R L' D' U2


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 24, 2011)

Next: B2 F' U2 F' U L' R F2 U R2 L2 U' B' U2 D' L2 D2 R2 L B' F2 R L' D' U2 

Nice red-white 3x1 block! and corresponding green-red edge already in place!
B' R' F' R' B2 move out of the way, complete the middle 3x1 and group = 1x2x3 block* 5*
F' R2 B' R place UF and UD and voila: 2x2x3 *9*
D B F' D2 F for F2L- slot minus 1 move, check if the remaining move B' can be used to orient or permute edges. *14*
Yes it can!
D2 B' L' D' L D' orient and permute edges leaves 5 corners after only *20 moves*
comm finish without looking too much:
D R D' L2 D R' D' L2 places one of a pair of swapped corners and breaks out the twisted-in-place corner
B R B' L' B R' B' L places one of a pair of swapped corners, leaving 3 corners
F D L U L' D2 L U' L' D2 D' F'

Bad 5 corner case, will check for something better later this evening to show how this would look, in full FMC mode.

EDIT: Full FMC mode:
The other side of the 1x3 block is actually much better:
D2 F L' 1X2x3 block *3*
U F2 U2 B # *U'* 2X2x3 block *8 *and two lucky CE pairs
B' L' F B L2 F F2L-slot *14* breaks one pair but should nevertheless be checked out
typically I would do EO here but checking what the last pairs brings never hurts...
D L D2 L2 F *L F'* complete F2L 2 EO *21*
*F L* D L' D' F' WOW, cancel three moves and only three corners left *24*
R' F2 B' L' B R2 B' L B R2 F2 R *36 moves*
But this is FMC so we sticker the remaining corners and walk trough the solution to check for possible insertions.
insert at # R' U' L U R U' L' *U* to cancel 2 moves makes *30 HTM*

Final solution:
D2 F L' U F2 U2 B R' U' L U R U' L' B' L' F' B L2 F' D L D2 L2 F L2 D L' D' F' 

Next: F2 B2 L2 U' B R2 F' R2 L' B2 L' R' B2 L R D L2 F' R D F2 D2 F2 D F


----------



## Brest (Feb 25, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> Next: B2 F' U2 F' U L' R F2 U R2 L2 U' B' U2 D' L2 D2 R2 L B' F2 R L' D' U2
> 
> Nice red-white 3x1 block! and corresponding green-red edge already in place!
> B' R' F' R' B2 move out of the way, complete the middle 3x1 and group = 1x2x3 block* 5*
> ...


Nice! That is a massive amount of information you've given in just a few posts. I will do some reading and see how much I understand. Thank you for the links, the detailed walk-through, and the time you spent writing all that. :tu




Cubenovice said:


> Next: F2 B2 L2 U' B R2 F' R2 L' B2 L' R' B2 L R D L2 F' R D F2 D2 F2 D F



z2 F' U F' U' F' U' R F' (B2
y' L) U' L' d' L' R' U' L2 U' L' (R
y F) R' F' R2 U R'
y l' U' L U R U' r' F
M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 U'


Next: R2 D2 B' L2 B U2 R2 B2 R2 F U L D' R' U' B' F U R2 B D


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 25, 2011)

Your welcome.
I will try to do some more solves with detailled annotation as this is the example solve thread afterall.
My next one is going to be a Human Thistlethwaite.
Not that I am good at (or any method really ;-)) it but I really think it deserves more attention.

Seeing how short your typical solves are and since you already know how to use Petrus and COLL I think you will make a good FMC player.
Knowledge of many algs is not perse required but offcourse increases your chances of a short LL.
Look at AVG's thread, he's had some great FMC results with very limited alg knowledge.

Regarding the EO step: 
I find that I typically perform EO through the last open F2L slot as in Heise.
Too often I forget to first check what "just finishing" the F2L brings in terms of OLL and PLL.
A skip can be lurking around the corner so ideally you want to check the insertion of the last pair in several ways and check the resulting OLL / PLL
With some luck an F2L with just 2 edges oriented can be better than full EO.
The solve above is testament to that, the regular "F R U R' U' F' "proved to be VERY convenient.


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 26, 2011)

*BREST: R2 D2 B' L2 B U2 R2 B2 R2 F U L D' R' U' B' F U R2 B D 

Human thistlethwaite*
Reduce to F2 B2 R L U D group: U F' D' R' B
reduce to F2 B2 R2 L2 U D group: U D' L' R D R'
orient corners: taking the long but quick way via two COLL
F R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' F'
R' B R F' R' B' R F
separate corners: D' B2 D F2
pair up corners so it is easier to check for bad edges
L U L' U' L' B L2 U' L' U' L U L' B'
2 bad edges, make 4 bad edges via
F2 B2 D'
L2 set up for edge fix U R2 L2 U
corners: U D R2 
Now we're in F2 B2 R2 L2 U2 D2 Group (but shortcuts are allowed ;-)
Edges:
U' D B2 D' U R2
R2 F2 R2 F2 R2 F2
F' B L2 B' F U2

next: D2 U' B2 L F L' D F2 U R2 D2 U' B2 F U' F L F D' U2 L' U L' D' L'


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Feb 26, 2011)

Scramble = D2 U' B2 L F L' D F2 U R2 D2 U' B2 F U' F L F D' U2 L' U L' D' L' 
cross:F D' B U' F2 D2 L' D2
Pair 1: U' L' U L2 U L'
Pair 2: U' R' U R U B U' B'
Pair 3: F U' F' U2 F' U' F
Pair 4: L' U' L F U F' U F U' F'
OLL:U R U R' U R U2 R' (M U)4 (M' U)4
PLL:U F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U

Next Scramble: B2 U' B2 D2 L2 U F2 R2 D' F2 L F' D' B D B2 U2 F R D


----------



## JackJ (Feb 26, 2011)

B2 U' B2 D2 L2 U F2 R2 D' F2 L F' D' B D B2 U2 F R D 

2x2 Block: L R' U R2 B R B2
2x3 Block: L U' R U R' L U' L'
EO: R U R' F U2 L' U' L
3rd Pair: U F2 U2 F' U2 F U F' U' F
4th Pair: U F U F' U' F U F'
PLL: R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U'

L R' U R2 B R B2 L U' R U R' L U' L' R U R' F U2 L' U' L U F2 U2 F' U2 F U F' U' F U F U F' U' F U F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U' 

D' L' U' R D R2 B' L U L F2 R2 U2 D2 B2 R2 B F L' F2 R F2 R' B D2


----------



## irontwig (Feb 26, 2011)

B' R' U2 R2 D2 R' U'
F D' F2
L F2 L F' L D' L' D
R' D R
D2 F' D F' D2 B' D F2 D' B D2 F2

Optimal ZBLL with Sune and corner comm :3
Next: F2 U' F' L2 D2 R' B' F R2 D2 R' F D L2 F' L2 R' D L2 B D' U' R B D'


----------



## JackJ (Feb 27, 2011)

F2 U' F' L2 D2 R' B' F R2 D2 R' F D L2 F' L2 R' D L2 B D' U' R B D'

x F U' R' F2 B' L' B'
d' R U R'
y2 L' U L R' U2 R F R' F' R
U' L' U2 L U L' U' L
y U R U2 R' U R U' R'
R' U' R' F R F' U R
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U2

L2 D L' D' U' B' R' B' F2 R D' R2 U L R' F2 D L2 F D B2 D L2 D2 F


----------



## Brest (Feb 27, 2011)

JackJ said:


> L2 D L' D' U' B' R' B' F2 R D' R2 U L R' F2 D L2 F D B2 D L2 D2 F



x2 R2 F' L D L' D
B2 L2 B2 L U' L
R' U R
R U R'
d R U R' U R U' R'
R' U' F' U F R
y' Y-Perm U2

Next: L2 D R2 D' F2 L2 B2 R2 U R2 B2 U R' B2 U' B' L' U2 L' F2 R'


----------



## JuLiEn (Feb 27, 2011)

Brest said:


> Next: L2 D R2 D' F2 L2 B2 R2 U R2 B2 U R' B2 U' B' L' U2 L' F2 R'


bloc 2x2x3 : [f2] R' L' U2 R2 U' R (6/6)
end of the f2ls :  [r'] R' U2 R U' R2 U2 R' F R F' (10/16)
oll : L' U' [r'] U' F U r (6/22)
pll : U' L2 u' L U' L U L' u L2 F U' F' (13/35)

Next : L' U' R2 U' B' R D' F2 L F2 R D R F2 R2 D' R2 F D' B' L2 R U2 D' B'


----------



## JackJ (Feb 27, 2011)

JuLiEn said:


> Next : L' U' R2 U' B' R D' F2 L F2 R D R F2 R2 D' R2 F D' B' L2 R U2 D' B'


 
D2 U' R' F' B L' F2
B2 U' B' U B2 U2 L U L' (Eww.)
y z' U L' U' L U' F' R U R'
U2 F2 U F2 U2 F' U' F U' F2 
U2 F' U' F U' F' U' F
U2 R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 
U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 U 

Mehh solve. :/

Next: B2 F' L' F' D2 F U2 L2 B' F' U' B' F2 D2 R' U' F B R D2 L U' F L' B2


----------



## irontwig (Feb 27, 2011)

L U D2 L2
R U2 R F'
U' L' U R U' L
U' F2 U' R2 D R D'
R U R' F' R' F R F' U

Next: R F' B2 D L D' F2 U2 D' L2 R' F' B2 U F' L2 U2 F2 R' U F' L' R B2 F'


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 27, 2011)

z x R' U' R' U' l2
L F' U L' F
U2 R U' R'
y R U R' U' R U R'
R' U R U' R' U R
U' f R U R' U' f' U F' L' U' L U L F l' U' L' U l
U' R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U

Next: U' L B' F' U2 F2 U2 B' R' L2 B2 D' B R U' L U' R' B2 F2 U' F B2 D L2 B F' U F2 U B L F R2 F2 B2 D2 U' B2 F R' D U2 B' R' L2 B2 R2 B D' U' B2 D R2 L' F2 R' F D F U L B L' U2 R D' L2 D B' D2 R2 D' R' F2 L' D2 B F U' F2 B2 L F2 U L' U2 L2 B2 U L' B D2 F' L B' F2 D F2 R


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 27, 2011)

Dan again?
Why don't you just delete "thecuber" from your username?


----------



## irontwig (Feb 27, 2011)

It's not like it's _you_ that's doing the solves. >_>


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 27, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> F R' D' R' y2 D2 F U B2 D2 U R U R' y' R' U R F' U2 F U' F' U F y2 F U' F2 U' F y' U2 R U2 R' y' F U' F' y U2 F' U' F U' F' U F2 R U R' U' F' R2 D' R' U2 R D' R' U2 R2 x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R' y R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2


 
According to alg.garron you FAIL...

DantheFAILcuber


----------



## danthecuber (Feb 27, 2011)

I fail at putting my solve into notation, but I did solve it.


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 27, 2011)

You seem quite good at CE and Alg garron but you failed to check your solution?

And you know what REALLY pisses me off about you?
Your habit of deleting all your posts.

Anyway for your , now deleted..., scramble I got up to 
B R F2 L' B' U2 R 2x2x2
L B2 D B 2x2x3
L' D B D B'
D F' D2 F D2 L D2 L' F' D F makes F2L with EO
Now YOU finish it as I now I cannot finish nor check it because of that stupid habit of yours


----------



## danthecuber (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm getting thrown off by the long scramble, I'll just take U' L B' F' U2 F2 U2 B' R' L2 B2 D' B R U' L U' R' B2 F2 U' F B2 D L2 B F' U.
I use CFOP
x2 F R' F' y' F2 U L2 L F' L'
U R' U R U' R' U' R y' U2 R U' R' U2 R' U' R U R U2 R' U2 R U R' y' F' U' F U2 R U' R' U F' U' F
R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R'
U2 y2 R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 
next:F2 B U' F U B L2 U L2 B L' R F' B2 D U' R2 U2 R D' R L' F' L2 U'


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks for the scramble. D:

Here's a random one:

*B D2 B2 F' R B' R' F2 D B D U2 B' F2 U2 B R' B U2 L2 F' R' D2 L F
*
y D R' D B' R' 

U2 L U2 y' R' U' R2

U' R' U R U' R'

U2 L' U L U L U L2 U L MULISLOTTING!!!!1!!11!!!

F' (L' U' L U)x2 F

M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U' M2

44 Moves STM, 48 Moves HTM 

My time: 10.45

*Next Scramble: L' B' F R U' D' R2 B R' D' F' R D2 L F U D2 R2 B' R2 L2 F' L2 F R2*

Edit: You posted yours too late, I already finished mine.


----------



## irontwig (Feb 27, 2011)

U F' U B U2
F D' F2 B2 R' F D B' R'
U' B U B2 U' B' U
L' D2 B' D2 L' D' L2 B' L' B2 D L B2

lolpllskip

Next: B' D U' R' L2 U2 F U' L2 R B' R' U2 R U L R D R2 B F2 D U R' U D2


----------



## Cool Frog (Feb 27, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Next Scramble: L' B' F R U' D' R2 B R' D' F' R D2 L F U D2 R2 B' R2 L2 F' L2 F R2


 
X F2 U2 L' Y' r B' r' D X
r' U r2 U R' U2 r M' U R U' r' U2 r U r'
U' R' F R F' U2 F' U L' U L F
M U M'
U2 M2 U'
M' U2 M U2 M2

Next: D F B D2 L' D' F D R B' F2 R2 B' F U' L2 R' F2 D' U2 R' L U' L' U2


----------



## danthecuber (Feb 27, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> X F2 U2 L' Y' r B' r' D X
> r' U r2 U R' U2 r M' U R U' r' U2 r U r'
> U' R' F R F' U2 F' U L' U L F
> M U M'
> ...


 
Doesn't work
Please check before you post, I learned that lesson the hard way.


----------



## Cool Frog (Feb 27, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> X F2 U L' Y' r B' r' D X
> r' U r2 U R' U2 r M' U R U' r' U2 r U r'
> U' R' F R F' U2 F' U L' U L F
> M U M'
> ...


 
fixed
I think. your link didn't work for ymy computer (got me to site and nothing there)


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Feb 27, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> fixed
> I think. your link didn't work for ymy computer (got me to site and nothing there)


 
Still doesn't work. And you need to install Java.


----------



## Brest (Feb 27, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> Next: D F B D2 L' D' F D R B' F2 R2 B' F U' L2 R' F2 D' U2 R' L U' L' U2



x2 B' F D2 B2 R' U' R'
L U2 L' F U F'
R' U R U R' U2 R
y U2 R' U2 R2 x' U' R' U x
F l' U' L U R U' r'
y U2 R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R'


Next: F D2 F' D2 F2 U2 L2 F' R2 D2 R' F2 D F' D2 R F' R2 U L F2


----------



## JackJ (Feb 28, 2011)

F D2 F' D2 F2 U2 L2 F' R2 D2 R' F2 D F' D2 R F' R2 U L F2 

F2 U' L2 B R D F' L F D'
U R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2
L' U L U y' R U R'
L F' L' F L' U L
U' y R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R'
U2 F' L' U' L U L' U' L U F
R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U2

 F2 U' L2 B R D F' L F D' U R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2 L' U L U y' R U R' L F' L' F L' U L U' y R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R' U2 F' L' U' L U L' U' L U F R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U2 

Next: R U' D2 F U2 L' R2 F' L R2 U F' B2 R2 B2 R2 F' L' U B D2 L2 U B' L


----------



## irontwig (Mar 1, 2011)

D' F L' B2 U' D2 B
R' F R D' F2 D F D
B R2 B' R2 B R2
B2 R U2 R' B D2 B' R U2 R' B D2 R'

Damn two-twist!

Next: B' F2 D L' U' D F2 U2 B2 F2 U2 F' R' F2 D' L' R2 D' R' U' F D' L U' D


----------



## Cubenovice (Mar 1, 2011)

irontwig said:


> Damn two-twist!


There seem to be Alot of those recently. Both Kenneth and I ran into one (two???) in this weeks weekly comp.
Both you beat both of us in movecount up to the twist.


----------



## irontwig (Mar 1, 2011)

Most of the time the best to solve two twist is two inserted 3-cycles, but I could be bothered in this thread. Typically the 3-cycles cancel about 6+2 moves.


----------



## Brest (Mar 1, 2011)

irontwig said:


> Next: B' F2 D L' U' D F2 U2 B2 F2 U2 F' R' F2 D' L' R2 D' R' U' F D' L U' D



Green cross, or cross on front.

L F' R' L' F2
x' U2 L U' L' U L U' L'
u L' U' L D'
U' R U R2 F R F'
y R' U' R
R' U' R' F R F' U R
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'


Next: U2 F2 R' U2 L' F2 L D2 R U2 F2 D F' R' D' L2 B2 R2 D' R' F2


----------



## irontwig (Mar 3, 2011)

L U' F U F2 D' L2 U2
B2 L' D' B L' B
D' L F L' F' D2 L'
F L2 B' L' B L' F2 R' F L' F' R F L D2

Next: D2 R2 F B' U2 D B' R2 B F U F' B2 L F' B2 U' L B R U' F D U F'


----------



## Brest (Mar 3, 2011)

irontwig said:


> Next: D2 R2 F B' U2 D B' R2 B F U F' B2 L F' B2 U' L B R U' F D U F'



This is my 1st attempt at using a pre-move...

R2 D' U' R' D' F' L F2
B' U2 R' U R' U2 R2
L U2 L'
B2 U2 B U2 B' U B U2 B'
L2 B' U' B L2 F' D F' D' F2 B'


Next: L D2 L R2 B2 R F2 D2 R' F2 D' R' F' D' F U B L' R' U F


----------



## y235 (Mar 3, 2011)

Brest said:


> Next: L D2 L R2 B2 R F2 D2 R' F2 D' R' F' D' F U B L' R' U F


z2 L' F' U2 D' R D2 U F D'
y' R U' R'
U y' L' U2 L2 F' U L' F
R U' R' U R U R'
d2 R U' l U' R' U l'
U' r U R' U' M U R U' R' 
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U'

Next: D' L2 F B2 U D2 R' B U2 F2 U2 F' B' D2 U R2 L' F2 U D' R2 B F U' F'


----------



## Pusha (Mar 3, 2011)

y235 said:


> Next: D' L2 F B2 U D2 R' B U2 F2 U2 F' B' D2 U R2 L' F2 U D' R2 B F U' F'



z' Lw U D L2
R2 U' R2 U R' U' R U
Lw U' R U2 R U'
R U' R' U D' R D
R U' R' U R2' U' R U
z' U Rw U2 R' U' R U' Rw'
U' R2 Uw R' U R' U' R Uw' R2 y' R' U R U'

Next: F2 U' B2 D2 B D L U L' R' F2 U B2 D' B' L' F L2 R U2 B' R F' R' F'


----------



## irontwig (Mar 3, 2011)

R U' F' R F
R' B2 R B F' D F D L'
B2 D2 B' D2 B'
R D F D' R' B R F' R' B' D2
B' L' D'

Pretty nice LL (just 6-mover+corner comm in the end is optimal).

Next: R' B F U' R D2 L' F' D' R F2 R2 B D' R' F U' F2 D' U L' D2 U' R' U


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 3, 2011)

Next: R' B F U' R D2 L' F' D' R F2 R2 B D' R' F U' F2 D' U L' D2 U' R' U

Cross: x' U' L U F' l
F2L 1: R U' R' f R f'
F2L 2: r2 F r2 B'
F2L 3: U' L' U L U' L' U' L
F2L 4: F' U' F U' F R' F' R
OLL: R' U2 R U R' U R
PLL: R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U

no rotations after inspection :3

next: F2 B L' R' U2 D2 B R2 B2 U2 L2 R U2 R2 D' F2 D2 U2 L' F2 L U' L' F' L2


----------



## deepSubDiver (Mar 3, 2011)

U' R F' R B x' z
U R' U R r2 B' R' U R'
R U' R' U R' U' R
U L' U' L
U R U R' U2 R U R'
U2 F R U' R' U' R U R' F'
R' U2 R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U'

Next: U2 R2 U2 R2 U R U2 R U' R' U2 R' U2 R U R' U R' U R U' R U' R2 U'


----------



## JackJ (Mar 3, 2011)

U' R U' R' U R 
U' R U R' U R U R' 
U' R U R' U R U2 R'
U2 R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2

Next: (2x2) F U2 R2 U R F U' R2 F' R' U'


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 3, 2011)

Next: (2x2) F U2 R2 U R F U' R2 F' R' U'

x' y' z2 U R U2 R U R B2 R2
F' R U R' U' R' F R
R U R U' R' F R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U'

D2 U B R' L U' L2 R2 D2 R L2 U2 D2 L' D' U R2 B2 F' D' F B R U2 D'


----------



## Brest (Mar 4, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> D2 U B R' L U' L2 R2 D2 R L2 U2 D2 L' D' U R2 B2 F' D' F B R U2 D'


 
z2 L D U R B' R2
U L U F2 R' F2 R L'
U' L2 B L2 B'
U F R' U' R U' F'
U' r U' r' U' r U r' F' U F
U R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2


Next: F2 D2 R' F2 L2 B2 R' D2 R U2 B2 R F' L' U' L' D U2 L R2 F


----------



## irontwig (Mar 4, 2011)

F D' L D2 L U L' U B2
L' U' L F2
U F U B' U' B
U F' L F' L' F
R U' B' U B U R' B' U2 B U2

Next: B2 F' U L' D2 R2 L' B2 U B F L F2 R' L B' D' B2 L' U L' B2 L' U2 B2


----------



## Brest (Mar 4, 2011)

irontwig said:


> Next: B2 F' U L' D2 R2 L' B2 U B F L F2 R' L B' D' B2 L' U L' B2 L' U2 B2



U B' U F L F' R' F' D F' R
L' F L F'
D' B D B' D L' D' L2 D L'
D B' L B L'
D L D L' D L D2 L'


Next: R2 F2 D2 L2 B2 D' B2 D B2 R2 U L R2 F2 L U F L' B' D U2


----------



## ryo (Mar 5, 2011)

Brest said:


> Next: R2 F2 D2 L2 B2 D' B2 D B2 R2 U L R2 F2 L U F L' B' D U2


 
x L' U L' F' U' F R2 F R F' R
y U2 R' U R2 U2 R2 F R F' R U2 R
y R2 L2 y R2 U R2 U2 R2 D2 U' L2
PLL A + AUF

Next : D2 L2 D' U' R2 L2 F B' D' B D U2 F2 D' B' D' F' U2 B2 U2 F2 U D B2 D2


----------



## irontwig (Mar 5, 2011)

D R2 U D2 B2 D' F
U B U'
B' U B2 U2 B' U2 B' U' F
L U L' D L U' L2 D' R D L D' R' B2

Next: D2 F U2 B L F' R F' B2 U' R F D U' B2 U B' F' R' U2 F' R D' U2 L


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Mar 5, 2011)

D' U R' r U r' B' D L'
d' L U L'
R' U R U' R' U' R
F R' F' R2 U R'
R' U' R U' R' U2 R F R U R' U' F'
R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2 B U' B'

Next: D B2 L' U L2 U' B F D' R U' B' F2 L' U' B2 R2 D2 B' F2 L' D' R' U L2


----------



## Brest (Mar 6, 2011)

irontwig said:


> Next: D2 F U2 B L F' R F' B2 U' R F D U' B2 U B' F' R' U2 F' R D' U2 L



R L' D F' L' U' F U2 F2 B'
D F' R2 F2 D' F'
D' R2 D
R D R2 D' R2 D R' D' R'
B' D2 B' U2 B D2 B' U2 B2




Ville Seppänen said:


> Next: D B2 L' U L2 U' B F D' R U' B' F2 L' U' B2 R2 D2 B' F2 L' D' R' U L2


 
D' B2 R2 U' D B
D' L' D2 F2 L' D2 F'
D B' L B
L D L' D L' D' L2
D L' D' L D L' D2 L D L' D' L D L' D' L D' L' D2 


Next: D2 U2 B R2 B F U2 L2 F' U F L' B' D' L' F U F R' F'


----------



## irontwig (Mar 7, 2011)

L D' B' U2 L2 D' B' L' B2 D2
B' R B2 R' 
B2 D' B2 U B' D B U' R' U R U' B2
U' B U F2 U' B' U F2

Next: L' F2 R2 U B' D B2 U2 F' L2 U2 D F' D2 F2 D R L2 U2 L2 F U2 B' F2 L


----------



## Kenneth (Mar 7, 2011)

irontwig said:


> Next: L' F2 R2 U B' D B2 U2 F' L2 U2 D F' D2 F2 D R L2 U2 L2 F U2 B' F2 L



Keyhole 2x2x3 : D' U' B2 D' U2 B' D' B' U2 D' L U2 L D ... lolmethod 
F2L + pair : U' B U2 B U B U' B' U L U' ... eww :/
EOLP : B U2 B' ... fine
EPLP : U' R' U2 R U2 ... ok
L4C : 2-look, using coms = not my case 

F2L to LS using any style, then ELP, edges and last pair, solve last pair and all LL-edges.

This is done in two steps:
EOLP, edges orient last pair, orient last 5 edges and make a pair in LL (intuitive).
EPLP, edges permute last pair, place last pair and permute LL-edges (intuitive/algs).

After this step the rest is [wiki]L4C[/wiki], that are 84 cases.

Next : L2 D R2 U' F2 U' L R' B2 R F R2 D' F' L U2 R' B2 (18f)


----------



## Brest (Mar 8, 2011)

Kenneth said:


> Next : L2 D R2 U' F2 U' L R' B2 R F R2 D' F' L U2 R' B2 (18f)


 
R' B D' L' D R' D L R2
B' U' B L U2 L'
B U' B U' B' U B
L U' L' U L U' L'
F' U B U' F U B' R 


Next: B2 U2 B' L2 U2 F U2 F' U2 F' R' U' L F' L B L2 B' R2 F2 D'


----------



## Cubenovice (Mar 8, 2011)

Good to see the thread has been reopened.
I hope to do some more solves later this week.


----------



## Cubenovice (Mar 10, 2011)

Brest said:


> Next: B2 U2 B' L2 U2 F U2 F' U2 F' R' U' L F' L B L2 B' R2 F2 D'



Intuitive (I even forgot F2L or how to build a layer)
D B' U' R F' U R F' R' L F L2 F L R' F R All edges
R' D2 R U2 R' D2 R U2 place corner and break out a twisted corner
U2 B' D' B U' B' D B U' place corner and break out out one of a pair of switched corners
U B R' D' R U R' D R U' B' U' corners
F' L' D' L U2 L' D L U2 F done

49 HTM after cancellations

Next: U2 R2 L U' L' U' L2 U L U R U' R2 L2 U


----------



## irontwig (Mar 10, 2011)

Linear:

U' D F2 B2
R2 L2 U L2 R2 D'
F2 L2 R2 B2
U' B F' L2 F B' U' R L' (15 stm)

Attila could probably do better.

Next: R D2 L' F' R' D' U L' D U L R' F D L2 U' F' R F2 B U2 B2 D2 U F'


----------



## Cubenovice (Mar 10, 2011)

irontwig said:


> Next: R D2 L' F' R' D' U L' D U L R' F D L2 U' F' R F2 B U2 B2 D2 U F'


 
ZZ
D' F2 U2 B U' R L2 U makes EO line (actually EO cross yuk!)
D2 B D B' D' B D B' D' B D B' sexy pairing
D2 R D R' D' R D R' D' R D R' sexy pairing
R' D R D2 L D' L crap
R' D' R D2 crap
F R' D' R D R F' R' sledgehammer alg that does not influence EO
B D B' D B D2 B' sune
B' D2 B D B' D2 F D' B D F' short J

Next: R U F2 D2 U L' R2 B F L D' L' R' B F D' B2 F L2 R B2 L B D2 U2


----------



## Attila (Mar 11, 2011)

irontwig said:


> Linear:
> 
> U' D F2 B2
> R2 L2 U L2 R2 D'
> ...


 
Thank you, that thinking of me , but i do not know much better 
My solution found about 10 min.
DF2M’FfU’
x’D2R2F’E2F
E2R2dD
15 stm, 18 htm moves.


----------



## Brest (Mar 11, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> Next: R U F2 D2 U L' R2 B F L D' L' R' B F D' B2 F L2 R B2 L B D2 U2



Inspection: z2 y
2x2x2: L2 F' U' R U R' D'
2x2x3: B' U2 R' B2
F2L: F' U' F U R U' R' U2 R'
CLL: r U R' U' r' F R F'
ELL: M' U M U2 M' U M U

HTM No rotations:
F2 L' D' B D B' U'
R' D2 B' R2
L' D' L D B D' B' D2 B'
F L B' L' F' L B L'
B' F L B F' D2 B' F L B F' D 


Next: R2 D2 B2 R2 F2 R2 D2 U' F2 D L2 U' B2 R' B D' U F2 R D2 R2


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 12, 2011)

Brest said:


> Next: R2 D2 B2 R2 F2 R2 D2 U' F2 D L2 U' B2 R' B D' U F2 R D2 R2



My 8 move 2x2x3 block if you wanna look. I was too lazy to do the rest just thought I'd post it anyway 



Spoiler



2x2x3: D' U B' L2 F' L R' U (8)


----------



## irontwig (Mar 14, 2011)

U B R2 
R2 D L D' R2 D L' D' [Corner insertion]
B L B L2 D F D [Psuedo F2L]
R' U F2 R F2 U F U2 R U R2 F' D2 [Leaving three corners] (29)

Next: L' D2 F U2 L U2 D L U2 L' R2 F2 B2 D' B2 L B' R L U2 D' R' D' B2 L2


----------



## Brest (Mar 15, 2011)

irontwig said:


> Next: L' D2 F U2 L U2 D L U2 L' R2 F2 B2 D' B2 L B' R L U2 D' R' D' B2 L2



2x2x3: R2 B' D B F U2 R L' U' L F L

Inverse:
(L' F' L' U L R' U2 F' B' D' B R2)
L2 B2 D R D U2 L' R' B L' B2 D B2 F2 R2 L U2 L' D' U2 L' U2 F' D2 L

R D' R D' B R2 B' R D R D'
Leaves 4 corners

L4C
U R U2 R' F U2 F L' F' U2 F L F2

Solution:
R2 B' D B F U2 R L' U' L F L
D2 B' D2 B R' D2 R' F R D2 R' F' R2
D R' D' R' B R2 B' D R' D R'
(36 LoL)

Can someone please insert the last 4 corners into the solve?


Next: R2 B2 R2 F D2 F' U2 L2 F2 D2 B L F' D F2 R2 B F U2 F'


----------



## irontwig (Mar 15, 2011)

Brest said:


> Can someone please insert the last 4 corners into the solve?



R2 B' D B F U2 R L' U' L F L D R2 U' R D' R' L U R' U' L' U R B R2 B' D R' D R' (32)

R2 B' D B F U2 R L' U' L F L D R' D' R'.B R2 B' D R' D R'

.=R D R' U' R D' R' U: 
:=U' L U R' U' L' U R

Cancelling 6 or 7 moves when needing two insertions is about average.


----------



## Brest (Mar 15, 2011)

irontwig said:


> R2 B' D B F U2 R L' U' L F L D R2 U' R D' R' L U R' U' L' U R B R2 B' D R' D R' (32)
> 
> R2 B' D B F U2 R L' U' L F L D R' D' R'.B R2 B' D R' D R'
> 
> ...


Thank you for these insertions irontwig! I really appreciate you spending time finding them. :tu


----------



## irontwig (Mar 16, 2011)

D' R' D U B' L' F R F2 B'
D' L2 D L' D L
D2 L D F L' F' L F2 R F' L2 F R' F2 L

Next: L U2 L2 D2 F' D L' B2 L D B U' L' B' L' U2 B' F2 R F2 D L B' D R2


----------



## Brest (Mar 21, 2011)

irontwig said:


> Next: L U2 L2 D2 F' D L' B2 L D B U' L' B' L' U2 B' F2 R F2 D L B' D R2


 
L B2 D F U2 F2
B L2 U2 L2 U'
B U' L' U
B2 L' B' L B L2 B L' U
F L' (R B2 R' B D L' D' R D L D' B R' B) L F'


Next: R U2 L' F2 L' D2 R D2 L2 U2 L D2 F R' F' L' U' L' R2 F' D'


----------



## Erzz (Mar 21, 2011)

R U2 L' F2 L' D2 R D2 L2 U2 L D2 F R' F' L' U' L' R2 F' D'

R' U2 B y2 L' R F' U L2 U2 B2 U' R' U' R U R' (Traingle +2 middle edges, also orientate an edge for easy insert next step)
y u' r U r' u y l' U2 l U f U f' (middle layer finished)
y' M' U M y U' (edge insert)
F' U' F U L F L' (ESO)
y' R U' R' U2 R U2 R' U R U' R' U2 R U2 R' (CSO)
V perm (PLL)

Still learning, first step could probably be much shorter.

Next: R2 U F R2 F U' R L D' R2 L2 U D2 B' R2 L B L D' U2 L' R U2 B2 D2


----------



## irontwig (Mar 21, 2011)

D' L B' R2 B'
D' F2 R F D R'
D R D2 R' D' L' D R D' L R'
F' D F2 L' F' L2 D' L' D2

Next: B2 R B' D R U B' U2 B' F2 U' D' L' D R2 F R2 L' F' L2 D B' D2 B U'


----------



## Cubenovice (Mar 21, 2011)

Erzz said:


> Next: R2 U F R2 F U' R L D' R2 L2 U D2 B' R2 L B L D' U2 L' R U2 B2 D2



I see I amalready too late but here's my solytion for Erz scramble anyway:

D' U2 L B2 U F U' R' D2 R makes 2x2x2 10
D' F D' R' D' R makes a pseudo F2L- slot 16
F' *D2 F* makes pseudo F2L 19
*F' D'* F D' F' D2 F antisune to permute edges, solve a corner and cancel moves 23
F2 cancels and undoes pseudo to leave 3 corners 23
D L' U' L D L' U L D2 solves corners 32


----------



## Cubenovice (Mar 21, 2011)

irontwig said:


> D' L B' R2 B'
> D' F2 R F D R'
> D R D2 R' D' L' D R D' L R'
> F' D F2 L' F' L2 D' L' D2
> ...


 
What...
How...
Amazing...


----------



## irontwig (Mar 21, 2011)

I guess you mean the ending, it can be written F' D2 F F' D' F2 L' F' L2 D' L' D2. If you don't know that LL alg; learn it, afaik you can solve all LL cases with two flipped edges and three twisted corners optimally with it.


----------



## Cubenovice (Mar 21, 2011)

irontwig said:


> Next: B2 R B' D R U B' U2 B' F2 U' D' L' D R2 F R2 L' F' L2 D B' D2 B U'


 
Exercise in pseudo blocks without aplying premoves
F' U' pseudo 2x2x2
D2 L D L' F L2 F' L2 B L' D2 L pseudo F2L-slot
R' B R D B' D' EO
L B L' B L B2 L' Sune permutes edges ( I should stop doing this when it does not solve any corners)
L2 R2 leaves 5 corners
F D F' U F D' F' U'
U' L2 R' D' R U2 R' D R U2 L2 U'

NEXT: F' B L2 B F2 D' U2 F2 R L B L' R2 F B R' D' R2 F' L2 B' R B L2 F2


----------



## Brest (Mar 22, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> NEXT: F' B L2 B F2 D' U2 F2 R L B L' R2 F B R' D' R2 F' L2 B' R B L2 F2



L' R U D L' D' R
U' R2 B R' L' B' L U B'
U B' U B U B' U B U' B' U2 R'
[R',ULU']
U
[U2,R'D'R]
U'


Next: U' L D R' U B2 U' F L2 U' F2 U R2 F2 L F2 D2


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 22, 2011)

Brest said:


> Next: U' L D R' U B2 U' F L2 U' F2 U R2 F2 L F2 D2



D' R D2 R' D' F U' F' B2 R B2 y'
U' L' U' L R U' R'
U R' U' R U' R' U R y'
U R U R' d' L' U L
U R U R' U' B' R' F R F' B
f R f' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2

Lame.


3x3 Scramble #17672: L U R2 U' F U' R L B' F' D F2 D U' B' D' F' U L D R B' R2 B2 D'


----------



## RCTACameron (Mar 22, 2011)

z' y' D2 R2 F2 U L' B L U2 L F' L' (11)
L U' L' U L U L' (7/18)
y L' U L U2 L' U L (7/25)
U' R U R' U' R U2 R' (8/33)
U' F' L' U' L U L' U' L U F (11/44)
U' R' U' R U' R U R U' R' U R U R2 U' R' (16/60)

Next: L2 B' D' F2 R' L' D2 B L2 R B U2 F2 R' B D L' R' B U' L R' F2 L' D2


----------



## irontwig (Mar 23, 2011)

U F2 U' B F2 R2 B R2 F'
D R2 D R D' R' D R' F D F'
B L2 D R' F2 R L' U' L D' L' U' L' U' B' R'

lolbadll (Conjugated ZBLL with a corner insertion)

Next: L2 B2 F R' B' L D' L U' D R2 D B U F' B' R B R F' U2 L2 R' F' B


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 23, 2011)

> Next: L2 B2 F R' B' L D' L U' D R2 D B U F' B' R B R F' U2 L2 R' F' B



EOline: R F' D' L U2 F D2 R D'
Block 1: R' U R U' R L U' L' 
Block 2: U R L' U' L U' R U' R U2 R
Pair 3: L' U L
Pair 4: U2 R' U R U' R' U R
COLL: U r U R' U' r' F R F' 
EPLL: U R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U'

61 moves, but pretty sexy fingertricks throughout, especially in the LL. <3 ZZ

Next: B L' F B' L' D B2 D' L U' D2 B' D' B' D2 L' R' F2 B' L2 U' L' B2 L2 U2


----------



## Cubenovice (Mar 23, 2011)

F' L2 U F' L makes 2x2x2 block
U' R U B2 makes pseudo 2x2x3
F2 U2 F B' R2 B U F U' makes F2L - slot + EO
R' U R' U' makes F2L
U' R2 U R U' R U R2permute edges
B2 undo spseudo
F D F' U2 F D' F' U2 last three corners
38 HTM

NEXT:
Scramble: D' F' L U' B' L R' D' U2 L U' L2 R D2 U' B2 L2 D2 R U' L' F' B' D' B2

optional: Corners First method


----------



## irontwig (Mar 25, 2011)

L2 U F' D2 R
F' D F D2 B' F L' F'
D B' L B2 R B' L' B R' B' R F2 L' F' L F' R' 
D2 F B2

Next: R L D L' R U' D2 B' F' L U' R' F2 D R' D' F2 R2 D2 L' F2 D F R' U2


----------



## Cubenovice (Mar 25, 2011)

irontwig said:


> Next: R L D L' R U' D2 B' F' L U' R' F2 D R' D' F2 R2 D2 L' F2 D F R' U2



ZZ
U' F B2 L B U EOline 6
L R2 D R Pseudo pair 10
R L' D L 2nd pair 13
and then something went horribly wrong... I got to 4 corners left after 23 moves but made a notation error.
cannot find it anymore????

Too bummed out right now to continue...

irontwig's scramble still stands.


----------



## gecan (Mar 28, 2011)

irontwig said:


> L2 U F' D2 R
> F' D F D2 B' F L' F'
> D B' L B2 R B' L' B R' B' R F2 L' F' L F' R'
> D2 F B2
> ...


 


L' F' B2 U' B' R' D2 R2
R U' R' U R U R' U R U' R'
U' L U L' U y' R U R' y'
R U' R' U2 y' R' U2 R U' R' U R y'
R' U' R U' R' U R U R y R' F' R y2
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U2

new: R2 D' R2 F2 R' B' F' D L' D2 U2 L R2 F' U2 D2 B L2 B D2 U' R' D2 R' L2


----------



## irontwig (Mar 28, 2011)

lolnicell:

D2 B2 D B D B F D R B' D
L' R2 D L D' R2
D L' D2 B D B'
U B' U' B L2 B L2 B' L'

Next: U2 B2 F2 R' D2 F2 R D2 U2 R F' L' F2 U D2 B' U R2 L' B F L' R F L


----------



## Brest (Mar 28, 2011)

irontwig said:


> Next: U2 B2 F2 R' D2 F2 R D2 U2 R F' L' F2 U D2 B' U R2 L' B F L' R F L



@ L R' F'
D U R2 & U' R
F D' F' L' D L D L B' L' B D

@ [U,L'D2L]
& [R2,UL2U']

U L' D2 L U' L' D2 L2 R' F' D U2 L2 U' R2 U L2 U2 R F D' F' L' D L D L B' L' B D (31 HTM)


Next: F2 D' B2 R2 U2 R2 U' R2 D B2 F L' R U' R' U2 B2 L2 B' D U2


----------



## riffz (Mar 28, 2011)

U F2 L D2 L B2 U R' L2 B2 D R2 B R' F2 D' L' U' L' F2 U' B2 R' D2 R' 

EOLine: y2 D R U B R' D'

F2L: L2 U R' U' R U L2 
U R2 U2 R' U' R' U R' U' R U R' U R U' R'
U L' U' L U2 L' U' L U L' U' L

ZBLL: U' M' x' U' R U L U L2 U R' U2 R U' L2 U' L2 U2
(thanks wiki)

Next: L U2 D' B R D2 R D2 U' L' U B U' F2 R2 D B F' L D' R' D' F2 D' U2


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 28, 2011)

riffz said:


> U F2 L D2 L B2 U R' L2 B2 D R2 B R' F2 D' L' U' L' F2 U' B2 R' D2 R'
> 
> EOLine: y2 D R U B R' D'
> 
> ...


 
x2 y' B' U F L F D2
U2 L U L' U'L U L'
U R U R'
y U' L U L'
U R U R' U2 R U2 R'
U R' U' R' F R F' U R
M2 U M U2 M' U M2 U'

Would have been good time in a speedsolve.

Next
U L2 F L U F' U' F' U' B L2 D' B' D' L U R' L F2 R L' B2 R' F U


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 28, 2011)

(scramble from riffz; L U2 D' B R D2 R D2 U' L' U B U' F2 R2 D B F' L D' R' D' F2 D' U2)

U2 F2 R F2 L' F' D' S2 D B'
x
L' U' L' U2 L2 U L2 U2 L B L B'


----------



## Brest (Mar 29, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Next
> U L2 F L U F' U' F' U' B L2 D' B' D' L U R' L F2 R L' B2 R' F U


 
Linear FCM

R' U' R2 B2
F' L B' U2 B U2
F U
F2 L F L F' L F L F L
F2 R' F L' F' R F'

29 HTM easily my best attempt at linear! :tu


Next: R2 F' L2 B L2 B2 D2 F U2 F U2 R D' L F' D R B' L2 F2 U'


----------



## irontwig (Mar 29, 2011)

U' B U' R2 F R2 L2 U2 F R' F' L' F R U F' U L2 D' L U2 L' D L U L U2 F2 B2 (29)

U' B U' R2 F R2
L2 U2 L'.
F U F' U L':U' L U2
F2 B2

.=L F R' F' L'F R F'
:=L' D' L U2 L' D L U2

Next: F2 L' D U2 L' R' F' D R D L2 R2 F' R2 L' F' U' L2 U R2 B' U' B2 F' L'


----------



## Brest (Mar 30, 2011)

irontwig said:


> Next: F2 L' D U2 L' R' F' D R D L2 R2 F' R2 L' F' U' L2 U R2 B' U' B2 F' L'



1st attempt

B' R2 D U R' U2 R2
L' U' F U F
L' F U' F'
B' U B U

Which leaves 5 corners, but 2 are swaps and the 5th is a twirl. I think this means that 3 insertions are needed?

Instead, commutator to cycle 3 corners, then a conjugated L4C

[U2,RD2R']
D (D R U' R' D' R2 D2 R' U R D2 R2) D' 


2nd attempt, swapping the 1st 2 moves to create a slight change.

R2 B' D U R' U2 R2
L' U' F U F
L B' U' B2 L B' L U' L2

Leaves 3 corners and 2 edges. ): Commutator to cycle 3 corners, then Ja Perm.

[L'UL,D]
B2 U' L' U B2 D' R D' R' D2


3rd attempt

R2 F2 B D' R' D2
F' U' F' U2 F' L'
F2 D F U D' F U'
L' F2 L F
R' B D2 B' R B R' D2 R B'


Next: F2 D2 B2 D2 F2 R2 F' L2 F U2 L2 D B' U R B U2 L B2 F' R2


----------



## irontwig (Mar 30, 2011)

lolstm:

L2 U L R' U' D R2 F'
U2 D2 B' U B
U F' U' F
U2 F' L' U L F U2
D2 
R2 B2 R F R' B2 R F'

Next: L2 F2 B' R' L' B' R2 F2 D2 U' L' U L2 U' D2 R U F2 R' D2 U F U L' D


----------



## Brest (Mar 31, 2011)

irontwig said:


> Next: L2 F2 B' R' L' B' R2 F2 D2 U' L' U L2 U' D2 R U F2 R' D2 U F U L' D



CFOP with EO on 4th pair and a conjugated PLL for CO

x2 L2 U y R' F' L
F2L U' L' U' L2 U L'
F2L R' U' R d L U' L'
F2L U R' U R2 U' R'
F2L U' R' U R d' R U2 R' F' U F R U' R'
U' y' F2 R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F2


FCM with a nice NISS start but a sad ending. 

L U F' L
D' R' D2 B2
R2 B R B' R D2
B' D B2

5 corners - a 3 cycle and 2 twirls ):
[D',L'UL]
[D',F'U2F]
[B2,LF'L']


Next: R2 F2 D2 R' U2 B2 F2 R D2 U2 L2 R' B' L R' B' F2 L R U R'


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 31, 2011)

Brest said:


> Next: R2 F2 D2 R' U2 B2 F2 R D2 U2 L2 R' B' L R' B' F2 L R U R'


 
Cross + pair: R U' F2 L' U2 B' (6/6)
#1: U L U' L' (4/10)
#2: U2 L' U' L (4/14)
#3: y L' U L R U' R' (6/20)
#4 + cancelled OLL and PLL: U2 y' R U2 R' U2 R U' R2 U L U' R U L U' L' U' L U L U L U' L (24/44)

Full step, LL would be different in a solve (wouldn't do PLL like that). 

<nibblr> 3x3 Scramble #17783: D' F2 L2 D L2 B' U' D2 L' F L2 B' U R' F2 B' R2 F2 U2 F2 R' U2 R2 U' F2


----------



## gecan (Apr 1, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Cross + pair: R U' F2 L' U2 B' (6/6)
> #1: U L U' L' (4/10)
> #2: U2 L' U' L (4/14)
> #3: y L' U L R U' R' (6/20)
> ...


 
U' F B R B L2 F D' U L' U L U R U' R' y U R U' R' y' U R' U' R y U2 R U R' U R U' R' U' y' R' U R (R U R' U R U2 R' U')*2 R U R' U' D' (R U R' U')*5 x2 y' (R U R' U')*3 D (R U R' U')*3 D2 (R U R' U')*5 D2 (R U R' U')*3 D (R U R' U')*4 z (R U R' U')*2 D (R U R' U')*4 D' R L2



Scramble: R F U' L2 F L2 F L2 D2 L' D B' U' F L2 F R2 D U2 L2 R U' F2 D2 F'


----------



## irontwig (Apr 1, 2011)

R' U2 R F' R' F2
B U2 L B U L' U' B
L' U' L2 F' L' F L' U
L U' L2 U' R' D F2 D' R

Next: R2 F2 L U' D2 F U R' B2 L2 D2 U' B' U F' U2 R' U' R' F U D R' L2 B'


----------



## Cubewarrior (Apr 2, 2011)

Full Fridrich except for 2 look oll

Cross: z L2 B' R2 D2 L' U' F U y U' R U
F2L #1: z2 y B U B' U' R' U' R d2 F' U' F
F2L #2: U2 y' U y' R' U' R U2 y F' U F
F2L #3:: L' U' L B' U B U' U2 y2 R' U' R F U2 F U y' U R U' R'
F2L #4: d' F' U' F
OLL #1: y f' R U R' U' f'
OLL #2: y2 R U R' U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' U2 R U R' 
PLL: y R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F'

oh, and i could of screwed up notation. i hope not, so try it out


----------



## Cubewarrior (Apr 2, 2011)

oh yeah, and D2 B2 D U F2 B' U D' B' U2 R' D U' L F R2 F R D' B2 F2 L2 B2 L U2


----------



## irontwig (Apr 2, 2011)

Waterman:

z' x R2 U R' x' L U L U [Roux block]
x' U2 R2 U z' y R' U R [Layer]
y R' U' R U' R' d R' U R B [CLL]
z l' U2 R2 U M2 U' R2 U2 [2 Redges]
R U' M U' M U M2 U [Last redge+EO]
U2 M' U2 L R2 [Permute midges]

Next: D2 R D R2 F' D' L R2 B' L2 F2 D' F D2 F D2 R' L U' B2 D U B2 L U2


----------



## clincr (Apr 2, 2011)

D2 R D R2 F' D' L R2 B' L2 F2 D' F D2 F D2 R' L U' B2 D U B2 L U2

Yellow on top orange on front

Cross: D' R B2 U L2
F2L: U' R U R' U2 L' U' L
R U' R' U R U' R'
y U R U R' U' R' U2 R U2 R' U R
F' U' F U' R U R'
OLL: U' R U2 R2 F R F' R U2 R U2 R'
PLL(R): U R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U


Next scramble: F2 R2 F' U' D' R' U F B2 U' D2 F' B2 D' B2 D' B' F' U2 F2 U F' D2 B R


----------



## RCTACameron (Apr 2, 2011)

x2 D R' D' B U' R2 (6)
U L U' L F' L' F L' (8/14)
R U' R2 U2 R L' U L (8/22)
U2 R' U R' F R F' R (8/30)
d R' U' R d' R U R' (8/38)
U2 L' d' R D L U' r' U' r (10/48)
R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 L R U (11/59)

Next: U' R2 L' U F' R' L U' F2 R' D' F R2 L2 D' B R2 L2 D L' F2 B' U L2 F'


----------



## gecan (Apr 3, 2011)

RCTACameron said:


> x2 D R' D' B U' R2 (6)
> U L U' L F' L' F L' (8/14)
> R U' R2 U2 R L' U L (8/22)
> U2 R' U R' F R F' R (8/30)
> ...



x' B' D2 U' F' L F B' R2 (8/8)
y' F U2 F' R U R' (6/14)
y U' F' U2 F U F' U2 F (8/22)
y R' U' R2 U R' (5/27)
y R' F R F' (4/31)
y R' U' R' F R F' U R (8/39)

Next: U' D2 B2 F' L' D2 R2 F' B' R' D B2 U2 B' R2 B2 L B' L2 U D' B' D F D


----------



## Brest (Apr 4, 2011)

gecan said:


> Next: U' D2 B2 F' L' D2 R2 F' B' R' D B2 U2 B' R2 B2 L B' L2 U D' B' D F D



R B' R U R
L U (F2
F) L F' L' F' D F D'
F U B' U B' R B R' B U2 (F'
F') D F' U2 F D' F' U2 F2
U2 L U2 F U' F2

14 move F2L with NISS. Obv terrible last layer.


Spoiler



Premove U'
R B' R U R L U F2 = 2x2x3

Switch to inverse scramble.
F2 U F' U2 L' U2 = Complete F2L
 




Next: D2 U' F2 D2 L2 D' L2 B2 U' R2 B' F' R' F' L' U' F D' L B'


----------



## irontwig (Apr 4, 2011)

U B2 F L R2 B U' R D2
B' L2 B2 L' B' 
F U2 B' U' B U' F'
L' U' L D L' U L2 D' L'

Next: F B2 R' F' L B R D2 L' B' L F2 D2 F' R' U' L' U D R2 U' F2 B' U B2


----------



## RCTACameron (Apr 4, 2011)

R' D U' R B U L' B L (9)
U' F R' U2 R U R' U' R (9/18)
U' L' U2 L2 F' L' (6/24)
U F U2 R U R2 F R F (9/33)
y U' L B L' U L2 U' L' B' L (10/43)
R' F R' B2 R F' R' B2 R2 U (10/53)

Next: D' L' B2 R B2 U L D2 U R L B' L' D F2 R' D' L' B' R' B U' B D B2


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 4, 2011)

y' x2 F2 B' x' M' D (4)
y' L U L' U L U' L' (7)
U2 R U R' (4)
y' R U' R' y' L' U2 L(6)
y U' R U2 R' U R U' R'(8)
L' U' L U' L' U L U L F' L' F(12)
y R U R' F R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R'(13) = 54 moves

Next

L2 R' D B F2 R2 D2 F' U' B D' L B2 R F D2 B L U2 F R' B2 R2 B R'


----------



## RubiksNub (Apr 4, 2011)

Scrambled yellow top (cross colour bottom).

Cross: L R y' L' D' L2 R2
F2L 1: d' R U R'
F2L 2: U' L U' L' U L U' L'
F2L 3: y R U' R' U R U R'
F2L 4: U2 L U' L' d' R' U R
OLL: U2 f R U R' U' f' F R U R' U' F'
PLL: R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R

Next: F' R' L' U2 D2 B2 R2 L2 U B' D2 L2 D' R' B2 U F' U L U2 F R2 L B D2


----------



## gecan (Apr 6, 2011)

RubiksNub said:


> Scrambled yellow top (cross colour bottom).
> 
> Cross: L R y' L' D' L2 R2
> F2L 1: d' R U R'
> ...


 
F D' U' R2 L B2 D (7/7)
U' R' U' R2 U R' U r U R2 (10/17)
L2 D' L2 U2 L' B2 U B2 U L2 D L' U (13/30)
M2 U2 M' U M' U2 M U' M2 (9/39)

Next: B' R D' B2 R D' R2 D' L' B2 L2 F' L2 U' B L' B' D B U2 F U' B F U2


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 6, 2011)

gecan said:


> Next: B' R D' B2 R D' R2 D' L' B2 L2 F' L2 U' B L' B' D B U2 F U' B F U2


 
U' L' D' F2 U' R' U R2 (8/8)
y' R U' M2 U' r' U R' U2 R' U R M2 U2 r' U' r (16/24)
R U R' U R U2 R' U R' U' R U' R' U2 R (15/39)
M' U2 M' L' U L U' M U L' U' L U' (13/52)

isuck

next: U2 F L U2 R D' B2 U2 L' R2 U B' U B' R2 F2 R' D2 F' R F D2 B' D2 B2


----------



## Brest (Apr 7, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> next: U2 F L U2 R D' B2 U2 L' R2 U B' U B' R2 F2 R' D2 F' R F D2 B' D2 B2



R L2 U2 R2 B U B' D' B U' B R B F D F2 R2 F2 D' F' D F' R F R2 D2 R' B (28 htm)

Practicing pseudo blocks without premoves

*R L2 U2* : 2x2x2 & 2 CE pairs
*R2 D' B2 R B* : 1x2x2 & 1 CE pair
*F D F2 R2 F* : Pseudo F2L -1 slot

R' D R D R' B R' : Solves edges leaving 5 corners, but they all need to twirl :fp

*F D' F' D F' R F R2 D2 R' B* : Solve edges leaving 3 corners
[F2,D'B2D] = F2 D' B2 D F2 D' B2 D : 8 move commutator

R L2 U2 R2 D' B2 R B F D F2 R2 (F F) D' F' D F' R F R2 D2 R' B F2 D' B2 D F2 D' B2 D (31 htm)

8 move commutator inserts that cancel moves.

Leave 3 corners
R L2 U2
R2 D' (3) B2 R B (2)
F D F2 R2 F
F D' F' D F' R F R2 (1) D2 R' B

Insert [R,DLD'] at (1)
*R2 [R,DLD'] D2*=
R2 (R D L D' R' D L' D') D2
(R2 R)=R' & (D' D2)=D -2 moves

Insert [B'L'B,R2] at (2)
*B [B'L'B,R2]*=
B (B' L' B R2 B' L B R2)
(B B') -2 moves

Insert [D,BUB'] at (3)
*D' [D,BUB'] B2*=
D' (D B U B' D' B' U' B) B2
(D' D) & (B' B2)=B -3 moves

R L2 U2 R2 *(D' D)* B U B' D' B' U' *(B B2)* R B F D F2 R2 *(F F)* D' F' D F' R F R2 D2 R' B
=
R L2 U2 R2 B U B' D' B U' B R B F D F2 R2 F2 D' F' D F' R F R2 D2 R' B (28 htm)


Next: L2 U2 L D2 L' F2 L' D2 R F2 U2 B U2 L' R F R' D B L' U'


----------



## irontwig (Apr 8, 2011)

~3 minutes:

U F2 L F L2
D R' D F' D2 L' F' L F2 R' F
B' D B
F' u F D F' u' F
L U' L' D' L U L'
D2 F2

Next: D L' D' B U2 B F2 U D F2 B D2 R' F L2 D2 F' L2 R D2 B D L U' R


----------



## gecan (Apr 14, 2011)

irontwig said:


> ~3 minutes:
> 
> U F2 L F L2
> D R' D F' D2 L' F' L F2 R' F
> ...


 
R' B' L2 B2 F2 D' F (7/7)
U' R2 U R2 r U' R2 r' U R2 (10/17)
B' L F2 R2 F D' F' D R2 F2 L' B (12/30)
M U' M' U M U M2 U2 M' (9/38)

Next: R2 D2 R B L' F L R2 U' F' D R2 D L U F U2 D R2 D B' D2 U F2 L2


----------



## Ranzha (Apr 14, 2011)

gecan said:


> Next: R2 D2 R B L' F L R2 U' F' D R2 D L U F U2 D R2 D B' D2 U F2 L2


 
y'x
L2 U L' D' x D' R D R
L' U2 R U R2 U' R
L U2 L F' U L' F
L' U2 L U L' U' L
d' L' U2 L U' L' U L
U l' U' l L' U' L U l' U l U'
y' R' U R' U' B' R' y R2 U' R' U l' U R U

SO MANY L MOVESSS.

L' D2 L B' F L' U2 L' B2 R B D L' R2 F2 U2 F2 U2 B' L B L F' B2 L


----------



## gecan (Apr 14, 2011)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> y'x
> L2 U L' D' x D' R D R
> L' U2 R U R2 U' R
> L U2 L F' U L' F
> ...


 
L D2 R D U2 B D (7/7)
r U' R U2 R' U' r' U r' U2 R2 (11/18)
R B' R' B U2 R' U R U B' R B R' U' (14/32)
M' U' M U M' U M' U2 M' U (10/42)

Next: F' U2 R2 F D2 B2 F U' F2 U' D L2 F2 R2 U F D L F2 D2 R' F' B' D2 F2


----------



## irontwig (Apr 14, 2011)

D2 F' U'
D' R' L' B L'
R2 F U2
F' R'
D R2 B2
L2 F' L' F U L' U' L U' L' 
B L' F2 L B' L' F2 L U'

Next: R2 U2 F D R2 L' U' L2 F' U2 F2 D' L U' R2 D' F B2 U2 D F U2 L U' L


----------



## Brest (Apr 15, 2011)

irontwig said:


> Next: R2 U2 F D R2 L' U' L2 F' U2 F2 D' L U' R2 D' F B2 U2 D F U2 L U' L



D F' L2 U B L' F L' B L F' U D' B' D2 U2 F U' F' L U' L' F U2 F' L2 (26)

D F' : pseudo 2x2x2
L2 U B2 U : pseudo 2x2x3
U' B' L2 B @ L U D' B' D2 U' : F2L -1 slot & pseudo fix
U' F U' F' L U' L' F U2 F' L2 : Leave 3 corners
Insert @ [B', L F L'] to cancel 5 moves

D F' L2 U (B2 U U' B') (L2 B B' L) F L' B L F' (L' L) U D' B' D2 (U' U') F U' F' L U' L' F U2 F' L2

Step 3 took me forever to find. Pseudo blocks without pre-moves give me a headache. I got lucky with step 4, and it also took a while to find. It's a pity an OLL skip doesn't mean anything in FMC. 5 moves canceling in the insertion is my best so far.


Next: L2 B2 R2 B2 U B2 U2 L2 U' B2 R2 D R2 F' R2 U B2 F2 U' L' F2


----------



## irontwig (Apr 15, 2011)

F' L' U2 F2 U2 R U' R' D'
B U2 B' U B' R B R'
F' U2 F
U L d' L' U L d L'
D R2 D L2 D' R2 D L2 D2

Next: F2 R' D2 R' B' L2 B2 F' U' F' D2 L D B2 U' R' F2 B' L' D' F L U F2 B


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Apr 15, 2011)

Cross -- x2 F2 U R2 B2 D’ B D

F2L #1 – R’ U R L’ U2 L U’ L’ U L

F2L #2 – U R U R’ U’ d’ R U R’

F2L #3 – y’ U2 R U’ R’ U2 F’ U’ F

F2L #4 – L U’ L’ U L U L’ 

OLL – R2 U R’ B’ R U’ R2 U R B R’

PLL – R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F U 

Next : L' R2 U' F L F' U' B' L2 B2 D2 U2 B2 F2 L' B2 U2 R' D U2 L' F2 L2 R2 U' F D F' L' B


----------



## Cubenovice (Apr 15, 2011)

Brest, you are becoming a beast in FMC!

Will try to join the example thread this evening but first have to do the weekely comp FMC.


----------



## RCTACameron (Apr 15, 2011)

x F' L' U L U' F' U' R' F' L (10)
y' L' U2 L' (3/13)
U2 L F' U2 F2 U2 F' U2 (8/21)
F R' F' L' F R F' (7/28)
U' M2 U M2 U M U2 M2 U2 M (10/38)
Better than my FMC PB, but you can't count M turns as one move...

Next: L2 R D' L F' L R' B D U' B' R D L' U' B L2 B F2 R' D B D' R L


----------



## Brest (Apr 15, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> Brest, you are becoming a beast in FMC!
> 
> Will try to join the example thread this evening but first have to do the weekely comp FMC.


Thanks. You got me started!  There's so much to learn and much room for improvement. I really need to become more efficient; I take too long, usually from trying too many things.

Good luck with the weekly comp. :tu



RCTACameron said:


> Next: L2 R D' L F' L R' B D U' B' R D L' U' B L2 B F2 R' D B D' R L



Linear

U' D R F' R D' F U2 L2 F2 R
B2 U' B U' B R' U2 R U' B U B2 R B R' B U' B U B' U'
R' B L' B' R B L B'


Next: U B2 D2 R2 U R2 U' F2 U' F2 U' L' D' R U' L' U B F'


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Apr 15, 2011)

like 1min linear 
F R' L B2 R D' B U2 B' R' D'
y R' F R2 U' R' F
y' U' R U' R' U R U2 L' U R' U L2 U L2 U L2 U2 L' U2

Next: B F' D F D' L U' F U' L2 B R2 B' U2 F L' U L' D L R2 B F L' R'


----------



## irontwig (Apr 15, 2011)

lolsnyder:

R B R' D2
R F' U' F
B R2 U' R2
L' B' L B' R' B
F R U' R' F' L' U L 
B U2 B D B' U2 B D' B2 U2

Next: F' L U' L2 U2 D L U2 F U L2 U' F2 L U2 D L' D2 R' L' D' L2 R B U2


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 15, 2011)

> Next: F' L U' L2 U2 D L U2 F U L2 U' F2 L U2 D L' D2 R' L' D' L2 R B U2



EOline: U' B R' D' F D'
First Block: L' U R' U L' U2 L'
Second Block: R2 U' R U' R' U2 R U' R2
First Pair: U R U' R' U' L' U' L
Second Pair: R U2 R' U' R U R'
OCLL: U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R
PLL: R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2 f R' f'

Next: D2 L B' U' R' B2 L2 D F2 B' L2 U2 L' F U R2 U2 R' D' L R B' L U B2


----------



## irontwig (Apr 18, 2011)

R D R B' D2
F U R2 U F' R2
L D' F' D 
F D F' R' D' L D R D' 
R' D2 R U2 R' D2 R U2
L2 F'

Next: B2 F L F2 U' L2 R2 B2 D R' L U' L2 D' B2 L' B2 D B2 U L U' B F U'


----------



## Brest (Apr 19, 2011)

irontwig said:


> Next: B2 F L F2 U' L2 R2 B2 D R' L U' L2 D' B2 L' B2 D B2 U L U' B F U'



R' U : 1x2x2
F : CE pair
L B2 : More 1x2x2
F2 : 3rd 1x2x2
R2 : Pseudo F2L (Pre-moves R' F D2)
U F' U' : CE pair
F U2 : More pair
F' U : More block
L' U L F : Leave 3 corners
[F',L'BL] : Corner cycle commutator
R' F D2 : Correct pre-moves

R' U F L B2 F2 R2 U F' U' F U2 F' U L' U B L F L' B' L R' F D2 (25)

The direct commutator insertion cancels 4 moves! I didn't look for anything better, but I'll probably have a look later. ~25 mins is easily my most efficient time. 25 moves equals my PB. Sweet! 


Next: L U2 R' B2 R2 U2 L U2 R B2 U2 F U B' U L F D2 L2 U' F'


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Apr 19, 2011)

CROSS -- x2 F2 y' r' U r D R D(11)

F2L #1 -- L U L' R' U2 R L' U L(21)

F2L #2 -- R U' R' y L' U' L(28)

F2L #3 -- d' R U' R' U R U R'(36)

F2L #4 -- U2 L' U L U' L' U' L(45)

OLL -- r U R' U R U2 r'(53)

PLL -- L U2 L' U2 r U' r' U' L U r U r2 F(70)


Any tips would be apprieciated (hope that's spelled correctly). This is how I would speedsolve the cube as well.

Next -- B' F2 R2 D2 F2 L2 D U' B2 R' F' D2 U' L B' F2 D F U2 F R' F2 R D B' F R2 U L B'


----------



## 3x3 (Apr 20, 2011)

Cross- U2 R' D' F2 D' L B L' D F' R F

F2L 1- U F U' F' U F

F2L 2- R U' R' U' L U L' U L U' L

F2L 3- R U R' U' F' U' F

F2L 4- U L U2 L' L' U2 L U L' U L

OLL 1/2- f R U R' U' B

OLL 2/2- U R U R' U R U2 R'

PLL 1/2- R' F R' B2 R F' R' B2 R2 U'

PLL 2/2- F2 U L R' F2 L' R U F2


Next- F2 R D2 U' B U' L' D R2 U F' D2 B F2 D U' B R2 U' F2 B' U' F' R' B2


----------



## tociva (Apr 20, 2011)

3x3 said:


> Cross- U2 R' D' F2 D' L B L' D F' R F
> 
> F2L 1- U F U' F' U F
> 
> ...


 
U R' u M2 B U L2 B' U L D U' F' U
x' y R B U' R' L U L' B R' F' U2 F
x' F' U' F U' R2 F' U' F
R U R U' R' U' R2 U' R' U R U2 R U' R' U' R
U f R U R' U' f' F R U R' U' F'
R' F R' B2 R F' R' B2 R2 U R' F R' B2 R F' R' B2 R2
F2 U L R' F2 L' R U F2 U2

Next: L' U L2 F' U' B2 D' B R2 U' B' D B2 U B2 L' U2 D2 L F2 D' R' U B' U


----------



## irontwig (Apr 20, 2011)

lolblocks:

D' R' D U' [3x1x1]
F B2 L' B D' B2 [Roux block]
F' U' F U2 F' D' L2 D' U2 [F2L-1]
B' R B' R' B' U' [F2L+tripod]
R' B' R B' D2 F L' F' D2 B' [L2E]
F2 R2 F L2 F' R2 F L2 F U [L3C]

Next: L' D' B D2 F B2 R U F2 L' R' F2 B' D U R F2 U2 B2 R2 U R D B2 F'


----------



## SEBUVER (Apr 20, 2011)

L l2 F
F U' F' U' R' U' R
F' U' F L' U L
U2 Y' L' U L U' L' U L
Y U R' U R U R U R'
f R U R' U' f U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R
Y' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'

Next scramble: R2 F' U2 D B2 F2 R2 U' D' B2 D B' F2 R' D' B' R B' L' U B' F D2 B U2


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 21, 2011)

SEBUVER said:


> Next scramble: R2 F' U2 D B2 F2 R2 U' D' B2 D B' F2 R' D' B' R B' L' U B' F D2 B U2


 
x2 D L F' R2 D2 (5)
U' R' U R U' R' U R (8, 13)
L U L' U2 L U' L' (7, 20)
U M F M' (6, 26)
R U R' d R' U' R (7, 33)
U r U r2 U' r2 U' r2 U r' (10, 43)
U2 R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U (15, 58)

Next: R' B2 D B R U D2 B2 F' D' R' L2 B' F R D2 L R2 B' F2 R' B' L2 B R2


----------



## JackJ (Apr 21, 2011)

D R' D L U R2 D2
U' R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2 
y R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2
R' U2 R U R' U' R
y U R' U R U' R' U' R 
U' M' U M U2 M' U M
U2 x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R B'

B R D' B2 L F R2 L2 F2 L2 R F' B2 D' B2 L R D R2 L' U B' U' B2 F


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 22, 2011)

JackJ said:


> B R D' B2 L F R2 L2 F2 L2 R F' B2 D' B2 L R D R2 L' U B' U' B2 F


 
x2 R F' D' R F2 E2
L' U L
U2 R' U R U' R' U' R
U' R' F R F' U2 L U L'
U' y' R' U R U' R' U' R
U' R U2 R' U' R U' R'
U R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2 x u R' u' B2

Next U' F' D R D' R' B2 U' F L' F2 R' L D2 L' U2 B2 U F2 L2 F L D' R' F


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 22, 2011)

Rpotts said:


> x2 R F' D' R F2 E2
> L' U L
> U2 R' U R U' R' U' R
> U' R' F R F' U2 L U L'
> ...


 
x2 RU'LF'B'D'F2
U2R'U'R
L'ULY'L'UL
U2RU2R'U'RUR'
YRU'R2FRF'
R U R' U' R U2 R'
y' E perm (16 moves)
44 moves. Not happy with cross but I just did first cross I saw, was meh.
Next-L R' B' D' R' D2 F' B' U2 L2 B' L' B2 U' B2 L' B F2 L2 D' F' B R' L2 B'


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 22, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Next-L R' B' D' R' D2 F' B' U2 L2 B' L' B2 U' B2 L' B F2 L2 D' F' B R' L2 B'



learn to count Ryan.

x2 F' D L2 R' D2 B2
D L U L' D' L U' L'
y' R' U' R2 U R2' U' R
L U L'
y' R' U' R U' R' U R
U2 r U R' U R U' R' U R' U R U2 r'
y2 F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' l' U R U'

Next: B F U' R U B' D R' D' B' R F2 D' F D B' F' D' F' D L2 U' D F2 B


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 22, 2011)

Next: B F U' R U B' D R' D' B' R F2 D' F D B' F' D' F' D L2 U' D F2 B

Cross: L B E x'
F2L 1: U2 R U' R' F' U2 F
F2L 2: U2 L U' L' U d L' U' L
F2L 3: R U R' L U' L'
F2L 4: F' U2 F r U R' U' M
OLL: U' r U R' U' r' F R U R U' R' F'
PLL: R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R U2

Next: L2 R2 B' U2 B2 U' D F2 U F B2 R' D2 B2 D2 L2 B2 D F' D' F' L2 R F2 L2


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 22, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> Next: L2 R2 B' U2 B2 U' D F2 U F B2 R' D2 B2 D2 L2 B2 D F' D' F' L2 R F2 L2



x2 y D U F2 R' B' D2
U' R U' R' U R U' R'
L' B U2 B' U2 L
U' L U L2 B L B'
L' U' L U' L' U L
U l' U l U l' U' l y' R U' R'
f R f' R2 u' R U' R' U R u R2 U

Next: R' D B L' F R L U B' F L' B D2 L U' F' L U' B2 D' B' R' F R U2


----------



## Brest (Apr 22, 2011)

Rpotts said:


> Next: R' D B L' F R L U B' F L' B D2 L U' F' L U' B2 D' B' R' F R U2


 
y' L F M2 D' L2 U' L' D
R U' R' U R U2 R' L' U2 R' U' R2 U' R' L
U L' U' L U L' U' L
y' R U R' U R' F R F' R U2 R'
y' l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2

or

y' L F M2 D' L2 U' L' D
U R' U' R U' L' U' L
R U' R U2 R U' R U' R U2 R
y F R U R' U' F'
R2 U R2 U' R2 F2 U' F2 D R2 D'

or

y R B M2 D' R D'
U' R U R' U' R U R' D2
U' R' U' R L' U L
y' L U' L' U L U L2 B L B'
L U2 B' R B R' U2 L' B' U2 B2 U2 B' U' 


Next: L2 B2 U' L2 U2 R2 D' R2 F2 U L F L U R2 F' U L D' R'


----------



## yomaster (Apr 25, 2011)

Scramble: L2 B2 U' L2 U2 R2 D' R2 F2 U L F L U R2 F' U L D' R'

Solution (CFOP):
Cross – R F2 U2 L2 B' D L'
F2L #1 – U' R U R'
F2L #2 – U R' U' R U' F U F'
F2L #3 – U' L U L' U B' U' B 
F2L #4 – y2 U2 L' U L U F U’ F’
OLL – R U R' U’ R' F R F'
PLL – d' x U R' U' L U R U' r2 U' R U L U' R' U

Next: D2 U2 B F U2 R' D2 U2 F2 L F' D L' F2 D2 U2 R2 B2 F' L' B' F L2 D U


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Apr 25, 2011)

Cross -- z2 F L B R2 D'

F2L #1 -- R U2 R' d R' U' R

F2L #2 -- U L U L' U F U F'

F2L #3 -- U' R U' R' d' L' U' L U' L' U L

F2L #4 -- y R U' R' F R' F' R 

OLL -- U2 F R U R' U' F' U2 R U R' U' R' F R F' 

PLL -- U' R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 U'

Next : D' U' B2 R' B' L2 D2 L R' F' D B2 L2 B' U2 F L' R2 U2 F D' R D2 B' L2 D L2 R' B2 U'


----------



## leonopulos1 (Apr 25, 2011)

cross: x2 y' L R D' U' R' F U' y2 F
F2L1: U2 R U' R'
F2L2: y U R U2 R2 F R F'
F2L3: y R U2 R' y U R U' R'
F2L4: U2 L' U2 L U L' U' L
OLL: r' U2 R U R' U r
PLL: M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 M' U2

4 cuberotations in F2L :fp

F2 B2 U L2 R' B' R2 L2 B2 F R2 L' B2 D' U' L2 U L D2 B2 U2 F2 B2 D2 B2


----------



## tociva (Apr 25, 2011)

leonopulos1 said:


> cross: x2 y' L R D' U' R' F U' y2 F
> F2L1: U2 R U' R'
> F2L2: y U R U2 R2 F R F'
> F2L3: y R U2 R' y U R U' R'
> ...


 
2x2x2 block: u2 r' R' B U L2 B' F' L2 U'
2x2x3 block: x y' R2 U2 R' L U L' R B F' U' F
Edge orientation: x' U2 F' U' F R' U2 R2 F' U' F R F' U' F
F2L completion: U' R U2 R2 U' R' U R2 U' R' U R U2 R U2 R' U' R
OLL: U f R U R' U' f' F R U R' U' F'
PLL: U R' F R' B2 R F' R' B2 R2 U F2 U' L R' F2 L' R U' F2 U2

Next: R L2 F' D' F' B2 L' R2 D2 U' B' R U B2 L2 B2 L U2 R B' L2 B2 R' U L'


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 25, 2011)

Next: R L2 F' D' F' B2 L' R2 D2 U' B' R U B2 L2 B2 L U2 R B' L2 B2 R' U L'

XCross: F2 D l2 D2 x' U' R2 U x
F2L 2: y' R U2 R' y' U2 R U R'
F2L 3: R U2 R' f R f'
F2L 4: U R U' R' U2 R U2 R' U R U' R'
OLL: U2 r U2 R' U' R U' r'
PLL: U' y' z D2 r2 U R U' r2 D R' u

EDIT: Scrambled wrong...

Cross: U R L x2 U2 F2
F2L 1: U2 R U' x' U L' U' M'
F2L 2: U' R' U R2 U R'
F2L 3: R' U' R d R U R'
F2L 4: y R' U' R U' R' U R
OLL: U' f R U R' U' f' y R U R' U' M' U R U' r'
PLL: R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U

Next: F2 U' R2 D' B2 D B D B' R L F' R' F2 B2 R2 D' F D' R' F' B L2 F' D2


----------



## JackJ (Apr 25, 2011)

F2 U' R2 D' B2 D B D B' R L F' R' F2 B2 R2 D' F D' R' F' B L2 F' D2 

U L2 R U F R'
U2 L' U L2 U' L'
U L' U L U2 r' U' R U M'
y' U R U' R' U R' U2 R
R U R' U' R U2 R'
U R U R' U R U2 R'
U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2

B' L' R U' B D' F' U2 D R' D' L' B F D2 L' B2 U' L2 D2 L' D B R F


----------



## tociva (Apr 25, 2011)

JackJ said:


> F2 U' R2 D' B2 D B D B' R L F' R' F2 B2 R2 D' F D' R' F' B L2 F' D2
> 
> U L2 R U F R'
> U2 L' U L2 U' L'
> ...


 
2x2x2 block: u U' L2 B' D' U' R U2 (8/8)
2x2x3 block: x' y B2 U' R' B L U2 L' (7/15)
Edge orientation: x' U' F' U F (4/19)
F2L completion: R2 U R' U R2 U' R' (7/26)
OLL: U' R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' (10/36)
PLL: U' R' F R' B2 R F' R' B2 R2 M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2 U2 (18/54)

Next: F' U' F B U F2 R2 U2 D2 R2 U F L' F' U' D2 R L' D2 L F2 D U F' R'


----------



## leonopulos1 (Apr 25, 2011)

cross: z2 y' D L2 U F U' F R' 
F2L1: R U R' U R U R'
F2L2: y' U' R U' R' U' L U' L'
F2L3: R U R' U' D R U R' D'
F2L4: U2 R U R' U2 R U' R'
OLL: U2 (L' B) (L U L' U') B' U L
PLL: U M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 M' U'


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 25, 2011)

you didn't provide a scramble so I'm getting one from qq

B2 F' D2 U2 L U2 F L B R L' B' L2 R B2 U2 R' U2 R' L2 D' F2 L2 B U' 

x2 R' F2 D' B L U L y U M' U2 M
R' U' R2 U R2 U' R
y' U' R' U R U' R' U R
U r U2 R' U' R U' r'
U' G(d) U2

Next: B F2 L F D' U' R L U' D' F2 B' L' U2 F' U2 L R' U D2 R2 L D2 L D'


----------



## Cheverny (Apr 25, 2011)

Cross: z2 y' U' R2 F D F' L F - 7 moves
pair1: L' U L U y R U' R' - 7 moves
pair2: U2 L' U L y' L' U L - 7 moves
pair3: R U' R' L U L' - 7 moves
pair4: U2 R U R' - 4 moves
OLL: U' R U R' U' M' U R U' Rw' - 11 moves (M' count as 2 moves)
PLL: Dw' y R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' - 15 moves

58 moves.

next: F' D' F2 L R B' L R D L2 R2 D F2 D2 R' U2 F2 D' R L D' B L' F2 B2


----------



## Hershey (Apr 26, 2011)

Cross (3 pieces): y L2 F' U2 R2

(last cross piece and) 1st: U' L' U L U L' U L U' L'

2nd: R U L' U L R' 

3rd: U' d L' U L 

4th and partial edge control: U2 R U' R' U2' R U2' R' U F' U2 F R U' R'

OLL: lolskip

PLL: U' l U' R D2 R' U R D2 R2

next scramble: U L F2 U D R' U' D2 L' U L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 L2 D' F R2 F B2 U2 F2 R' L'


----------



## Brest (Apr 26, 2011)

Hershey said:


> next scramble: U L F2 U D R' U' D2 L' U L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 L2 D' F R2 F B2 U2 F2 R' L'


 
CFOP - F2L on L

U2 B R' D2
U R' U' l' D R' D'
U R' U' l U' R' U
U R' U' F' R2 F
x' R2 U' R U F R2 F'
z' L U L' U' r U' r' U' L U r U r2 F


Next: F' L2 F2 R2 F' D2 R2 B L2 D2 B2 F' L' F2 U' L B' R' D2 U2 F


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 26, 2011)

> Next: F' L2 F2 R2 F' D2 R2 B L2 D2 B2 F' L' F2 U' L B' R' D2 U2 F



Cross: y U' F' L F' R' F' u2
F2L 1: U M F' M'
F2L 2: U2 L' U' L R' U' R
F2L 3: L' U' L U2 y' L' U' L
F2L 4: U2 R U' R' U2 y' R' U' R
1LLL : M' (L U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R) M U

Next: L' D2 U' B' U' R L' U2 F' R2 F' U' B F' R2 B U2 L2 U D' B2 L2 U' R2 B2


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 26, 2011)

Rpotts said:


> Next: L' D2 U' B' U' R L' U2 F' R2 F' U' B F' R2 B U2 L2 U D' B2 L2 U' R2 B2


 
x' L2 U' R' D' R' x' D'
L U L' R U' R' U' L' U L y U2 R U' R'
L' U' L U L' U' L U
R' U2 R U2 R' U R
l' U2 L U L' U l
U2 R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2

54 moves (55 + 1 cancel). Bad 

L2 D F L2 R2 U L U' D' L D2 R2 B' U2 L R' D U L' D2 R' D U B' U'


----------



## Brest (Apr 26, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> L2 D F L2 R2 U L U' D' L D2 R2 B' U2 L R' D U L' D2 R' D U B' U'


 
y' R' D' F D' r2
U2 R' U2 D' R D U
R U' R U l' R2 U' R
U2 R U' R2 U R' U' 
D' R' D
z' y' R U R' U R U2 R' F R U R' U' F'
L2 d M' U2 M d R2


Next: D2 L2 U2 L2 B2 D R2 U' R2 F2 L' B' D2 F' R' U L2 D L' D'


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 26, 2011)

What I would probably do for OH.
z2 U' R' F y U' R U2 R B
R2 U2 R2 U2 R2
L' U L
U' L U2 L' U y'L'U'L
y U' R U' R' U y'R'U'R
U' R U2 R'U'RUR'U'RU'R'
y Rperm (13)
57 moves

R2 U' B' U B2 F2 R2 F' D' F' B' L R U' B U' R U D' L' F' B' L F R2


----------



## Cubenovice (Apr 27, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> R2 U' B' U B2 F2 R2 F' D' F' B' L R U' B U' R U D' L' F' B' L F R2



BLD Old Pochmann

a PolyEthylene KirJava with HaiR of ChRome goes to the MaVa club for some SM involving WaX while LaSsie DP’s a HeavyWeight in the OM...

z2
l R' U2 R U R' U2 L U' R U L' l'
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' 
l2 R' U2 R U R' U2 L U' R U L' l2
D2 L2 x' R2 U' R' U x R' F' U' F R U R' U' L2 D2
l R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' l'
d2 l R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' l' d2
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'
d2 l R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' l' d2
L2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' L2
L R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' L'
L' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' L
L2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' L2
d2 l' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' l d2
d l R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' l' d'
F2 R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F2
R' D' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D R
R D' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D R'
R2 F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' R2
R' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R R
F2 R' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R R F2
D2 R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D2
D F' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F D'

368 moves, don't feel like counting cancellations right now

Next: R2 U R U' R' B F' U R2 L' D L2 U R' D' F2 U B' U2 F' B2 R2 U2 L2 D2


----------



## Brest (Apr 27, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> 368 moves, don't feel like counting cancellations right now



343 moves. 25 moves cancel. Epic!


Spoiler



B2 L B L' B2 R B' L B R' D L' D' L' F L2 D' L' D' L D L' F' L U2 L U L' U2 R U' L U R' L2 U2 R2 L2 B' L' B L' F' D' F L D L' D' R2 U2 L2 B L' D' L B L' B' L' D L2 B' L' B' L' D2 R2 F R' F' R' D R2 F' R' F' R F R' D' R' D2 L D L' F' L D L' D' L' F L2 D' L' D R2 F R' F' R' D R2 F' R' F' R F R' D' R' D2 R2 L D L' D' L' F L2 D' L' D' L D L' F' R' L D L' D' L' F L2 D' L' D' L D L' F' R2 L D L' D' L' F L2 D' L' D' L D L' F' R' L D L' D' L' F L2 D' L' D' L D L' F' R2 D2 B R' B' R' U R2 B' R' B' R B R' U' R D' F2 L F' L' F' D F2 L' F' L' F L F' D' F' D' F2 L D' L' D' L D L' F' L D L' D' L' F L F2 L' U' L D' L' D' L D L' F' L D L' D' L' F L U L2 U' L D' L' D' L D L' F' L D L' D' L' F L U L F L D' L' D' L D L' F' L D L' D' L' F L F' L2 D' L' D' L D L' F' L D L' D' L' F L2 F2 D' L' D' L D L' F' L D L' D' L' F L2 F2 U2 L D' L' D' L D L' F' L D L' D' L' F L U' F' L D' L' D' L D L' F' L D L' D' L' F L F U'






Cubenovice said:


> Next: R2 U R U' R' B F' U R2 L' D L2 U R' D' F2 U B' U2 F' B2 R2 U2 L2 D2



R D' L2 U D B' D L
R' D R D' R2 D R' D'
l' D R2 D'
z' F R U R' U' F'
y' R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R'


Next: F' D2 L2 B L2 U2 F L2 B' L2 U' F2 L B U' F R U' F' U'


----------



## Cubenovice (Apr 28, 2011)

LOL method (or lack thereof...) building blocks and leaving out some edges and corners here and there

R B' R F2 *D'* pseudo 2x2x2
*D* U2 L D blocks
U' B U2 blocks
F' B' D B D' blocks and creating a slot for the upcoming keyhole
B' D B' D' F B2 keyhole to fix bad edges leaves 5 corners after 21 moves
comms to finish corners (no insertions today)
R D R' U R D' R' U'
U' F B' D' B U2 B' D B U2 F' U

40 moves

Next: L' B' L2 U2 L' D' R2 B2 U' F2 U D B2 U2 L2 D2 B R' B2 D R D2 U R2 U (= LOL scramble by Tim M in the triangle F thread)


----------



## spdcbr (Apr 28, 2011)

Left 1x2x2: Done 
Expand to 1x2x3:B L2 F L' F U'
1x2x3 on right: y' x R' U R2 U2 R' U r U r' U R2 U2 R2 U R' M' U2 R U R'
CMLL: R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 l2 x
LSE: U' M' U M' U2 M' U M U M' U2 M' U2 M2 U M' U2 M' U2


someone please teach me how to not suck on second block -.-

Next scramble: R B2 R2 L2 D F L B U2 B U' B' F U2 B' L2 F2 L' B U2 R' B2 F' U F2


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 28, 2011)

How about some ZZ?
EOLine: F' R2 F D L' D
F2L: R' U' L R U2 R
U L U R L' U2 L2 U2 L
U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R'
y R U R' U R U2 R'
R' U2 R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U R' F R U' F
53 moves. Terrible for having a 31 move F2L + EO. If only i knew that COLL.
F2 U' D' B U2 F U L2 D R2 L2 F L2 B U2 L2 F2 D2 B2 U' R2 U L U2 R'


----------



## irontwig (Apr 28, 2011)

D2 U2 R2 D B'
F U L2 F U2 L
U2 F' U' F' U F' U' F
L U L2 B' R B L2 B' R' B F U' F' L' 
U F2

Easy optimal LL.

Next: F2 D2 B D R B R U L' R2 D' R' U F' L2 U' F U D R L B2 F' D' L2


----------



## tociva (Apr 28, 2011)

irontwig said:


> D2 U2 R2 D B'
> F U L2 F U2 L
> U2 F' U' F' U F' U' F
> L U L2 B' R B L2 B' R' B F U' F' L'
> ...


 
Cross: L2 D' F R' D F D2 F D'
F2L #1: F' U' F U' L' U L
F2L #2: U2 R' U' R U B' U' B
F2L #3: U R' U R2 U R'
F2L #4: U' B U2 B' U R' U' R
OLL #1: U2 F U R U' R' F'
OLL #2: U2 R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R'
PLL: F2 U L R' F2 L' R U F2 U2

Next: F' B2 R B F' D' R U L2 F' L2 D2 F' U2 D F2 L D F' U2 R L U' F2 U


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 28, 2011)

z2 U F2 L D2 R D'
U L' U L R' U2 R
y' R U2 R2 U' R
U L' U L U' L' U L
U R U R2 F R F'
x' [U R' U', L] x
U' M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 M'

Next L' U' F U2 F D' L U2 D B D' R2 B L2 R' F2 B' D' R2 U' F L B L F


----------



## irontwig (Apr 28, 2011)

D R' B2 R 
L D L'
D B D'
R' F D' F2 D 
U' B2 D B D' B U 
R2 F' B' L2 B R2 B' L2 B R

Too much stuff to try to preserve (at least in a few minutes)

Next: F2 B' D U2 R' L F' U2 L2 B F R F2 L U2 F' D F' L U2 B' L2 B2 F2 L'


----------



## Cubenovice (Apr 28, 2011)

Linear FMC , no moves taken back:

B D' R F' B' U' R2 U F2 R2 B U' B R' F' R makes F2L - slot
U2 B' U' B L U L' U2 leaves 4 corners
B D B' U2 B D' B' U2 solve one of a pair of swapped corners
U' B D B' U' B D' B' U2 solve remaining three corners

41 HTM (40 with cancellation of U2 U' between the comms

next: F' D R' D' F U L' R2 F' U R B' U' B F' U' F2 R'


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 28, 2011)

next: F' D R' D' F U L' R2 F' U R B' U' B F' U' F2 R'

Cross: U L R2 U2 F2
F2L1: R U' R' U L' U2 L U R U' R'
F2L2: L' U L R' U R
F2L3: U' L' U L y' U2 R U R'
F2L4: y' R U R' U' R U2 R' U R U' R'
OLL: U r U R' U R U2 x' U L' U L U2 L'
PLL: y' F' U' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2

Next: B' R' L2 D2 F2 D R2 F2 D' L2 U' D' L' B' F L' F2 D L' R2 F' D' U' F2 L2


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 29, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> next: F' D R' D' F U L' R2 F' U R B' U' B F' U' F2 R'
> 
> Cross: U L R2 U2 F2
> F2L1: R U' R' U L' U2 L U R U' R'
> ...


 
F U' F' L D'
R2 L U2 L2 U L' U2 L U' L'
R U R' U' R' U2 R' U2 R' U R U R' U2 R
y' R U R' U R U L' U L U'
Z Perm
Not so great.
B' U2 F2 R' F L U' R U2 B U R F B' U F2 B' U D' R2 F2 D2 F R2 F


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Apr 29, 2011)

cincyaviation said:


> B' U2 F2 R' F L U' R U2 B U R F B' U F2 B' U D' R2 F2 D2 F R2 F


 
First Block:R' y' U' R U R' D' R D2 y2 U' R U2 R' M U' M' U2 l U L' 
Second Block:r2 U R2 U R U R' M' U2 M U2 R U' R' U' R' U2 R U' R' U' R
CMLL:U2 R U R' U R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'
EO:M' U2 M' U M' U M' U M'
UL and UR:M2 U M U2 M' U M2 U'
Rest of the cube:U2 M2 U2 M2

Lol I need some practice haha.
What ever Roux isn't my main yet anyway. 

Next: B2 U' L B F' U2 L' D' F' L' B2 F2 L F' R' U2 R F2 D' F2 R2 L' F2 B D


----------



## Hershey (Apr 29, 2011)

cross and 1st slot: R B L2 F' U L U L U' L' U L

2nd: D2 L U L' D2 L U' L'

3rd: R' U R U R' U' R2 U2 R'

4th: (U' d') R U R' U R' F R F'

2 look OLL: 
U2 F U R U' R' F'
U2 l R U2 R D2 R' U2 R D2 R x

PLL: U' L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2 U'

next scramble: L2 F2 B U2 R2 F' D2 B' F L2 U F2 B2 D2 B F R' L F' U' F' U' F2 U B2


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Apr 29, 2011)

Hershey said:


> next scramble: L2 F2 B U2 R2 F' D2 B' F L2 U F2 B2 D2 B F R' L F' U' F' U' F2 U B2



First Block:x' M U M' z' U y' M U2 M' R F y U' M2 B'
Second Block:r' U R2 U' M2 U2 R U' R2 U R U' M U2 R' U R
CMLL: R U2 R' U' R U' R' U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'
EO:M' U M' U M'
UL and UR:M2 U2 M' U2 M U2 M2 U
Rest Of The Cube:E2 M' E2
AMS<3:M'


----------



## irontwig (Apr 29, 2011)

B2 F' L' U F2
R D' F D F' D' U2
L2 F' L2 F
L2 F L D' B D F2 D' B' D2 F D2 L (29)

Next: U R' B R' F R2 L2 U B R' D U R' L D' R B' L B2 D L R' U2 R B'


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Apr 29, 2011)

U R' B R' F R2 L2 U B R' D U R' L D' R B' L B2 D L R' U2 R B'

X-Cross: z2 R' D U L' U L' R D'
F2L #2: U' L' U' L U L' U' L
F2L #3: y L' U L U L' U L U' L' U L
F2L #4: U R U2 R' U' R U R'
OLL: L F' L' U' L U F U' L'
F-Perm: U R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U2
I do a lot of moves :S

B' U F2 B L R2 B' L B R2 F R' L' B' L' D R2 B' L2 U2 F' D R' L' B'


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 29, 2011)

> B' U F2 B L R2 B' L B R2 F R' L' B' L' D R2 B' L2 U2 F' D R' L' B'



x2 y D' L R D' F R
U' (L F' L' F) L U L'
U' x M U L U2 R'
U2 y L' U L
U2 R U R' U R U' R'
F U R U' R' F'
M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 U'


Next: : B2 D B D' R2 L' B2 U B' F' U' F R' B D' B' D R L2 B2 R F D2 B2 U'


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 29, 2011)

Rpotts said:


> x2 y D' L R D' F R
> U' (L F' L' F) L U L'
> U' x M U L U2 R'
> U2 y L' U L
> ...


 
Incorrect


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 29, 2011)

Next: B2 D B D' R2 L' B2 U B' F' U' F R' B D' B' D R L2 B2 R F D2 B2 U'

Cross: y x L' U R2 U l
F2L1: U R U' R' L' U L
F2L2: R U2 R'
F2L3/4: y U' R2 F R2 F' R' U R F' U' F2 R2 f' U2 S (lol.)
OLL: U' r' U' R U' R' U2 F' r U' r' F2 r
PLL: U' R2 u' R U' R U R' u [x' l2] u R' u'

Next: F2 R F' R2 U L D' B' R B' L' B2 F' R U2 D F B D2 U B2 D' L2 R' U


----------



## tociva (Apr 29, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> Next: B2 D B D' R2 L' B2 U B' F' U' F R' B D' B' D R L2 B2 R F D2 B2 U'
> 
> Cross: y x L' U R2 U l
> F2L1: U R U' R' L' U L
> ...


 
U' L' F' R2 U B D U2
R' D' F' D F2
z' y U2 L' U' L U F U F'
y2 R U' R' U2 R U B U' B' U' R'
U' R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U2

Next: F R U2 B R2 D' R F2 B' R F R' L' B' L B R2 F' D2 L' U' F2 U D' B2


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 29, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Incorrect


 
I switched FRURUF for FURURF, should've been obvious enough though.



> Next: F R U2 B R2 D' R F2 B' R F R' L' B' L B R2 F' D2 L' U' F2 U D' B2



x' y U L D U x' U2 R u' R
y R U2 R'
U2 L' U L U' L' U L
U2 L U2 L' U2 y R U' R'
U2 R' U2 R2 B R' B'
U' F U R U' R' F'
U' R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U

Next: L' U' R2 U2 B' D U2 R' U2 D2 L' U L D B L' R' B2 D2 B' L D B2 F


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Apr 30, 2011)

L' U' R2 U2 B' D U2 R' U2 D2 L' U L D B L' R' B2 D2 B' L D B2 F 

F2L:y M' z' M U' M' U2 l U L' r U R2 U R U2 R' U2 M U' M2 U2 r U R2 U R U M U2 M2 R' U R (34)
OLL: U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R' (8)
PLL:L U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R (11)
AUF:U (1)

Total Moves: 44

Next: L2 F' B' R' U2 B' F' R2 L F' U2 R' B2 R' F D L2 D F B2 R2 U' R L' F2


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 30, 2011)

OMGitsSolved said:


> Next: L2 F' B' R' U2 B' F' R2 L F' U2 R' B2 R' F D L2 D F B2 R2 U' R L' F2


 
xcross : z2 U' R' U L U2 B L F' (8)
F2L2 : R U' R2' U' R (5, 13)
F2L3 : U' y' R' U' R (4, 17)
F2L4 : U R U2 R' U' R U R' (8, 25)
OLL : M' U' R' U' R U M2 U' R' U r (13, 38)
PLL : U2 L U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R (12, 50)

Next: F2 L D' U L' F L U R2 B' D R D F' B' R F D L2 R' U' F' U' R' D2


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 30, 2011)

Rpotts said:


> I switched FRURUF for FURURF, should've been obvious enough though.


So should have been my mistake last time you called me out on it. I digress.

R F y' L F'
R' U' R U2 R' U R
U2 y' R U2 R' U' R U R'
y' U' R' F R F'
U2 r U R' U' R U2 r'
y' R U' L' U R' U2 L U' L' U2 L

Next - F2 U D2 R U' B2 F U B2 U2 B' R2 F2 B2 L' U B R2 B2 L U' F2 R' F B'

Edit-Left tab up unrefreshed. This was for this scramble.


----------



## Brest (Apr 30, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Next - F2 U D2 R U' B2 F U B2 U2 B' R2 F2 B2 L' U B R2 B2 L U' F2 R' F B'



y x U' R' F' M' U2
l' D F D2
U F' U' R2 x U R U'
y' x' R' F' R U l F U F' U' F' M'
F' L' B L F2 R F' L' F R' B' F' U'


Next: F U2 B' L2 U2 L2 B D2 F2 D2 L2 R D2 L D' F2 R2 U' F' U' B


----------



## professoralpha7 (Apr 30, 2011)

scramble: F U2 B U R' B U2 F D2 L U' B' D B' R' B R' F U' R' D' F R2 U R
cross: x F' D2 B2 L2 F L' R'
F2L1: x2 U R U' R' d2 F' U' F U' F' U F
F2L2: y2 R U2 R'
F2L3: L' U' L y2 U2 L' U' L U L' U2 L U' L' U L
F2L4: y2 U' L' U2 L d' L U L' U L U' L'
OLL: U2 R' U' R U' R' U2' R 
1st look PLL: y' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2
2nd look PLL: y2 x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R

next: D L' U' L D2 R' B' U2 R D2 F' L U R' D2 F U' B R2 U' R U B U' L'


----------



## Carrot (Apr 30, 2011)

scramble: D L' U' L D2 R' B' U2 R D2 F' L U R' D2 F U' B R2 U' R U B U' L'

y z2
cross: D2 U L F' Uw R' U' R' y [8/8]
F2L1: U' R' U' R [4/12]
F2L2: U2 y L' U' L [4/16]
F2L3: D' U L U' L' D [6/22]
F2L4: Dw L U' L' [4/26]
LL: U R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R' U R' U2 L U' R U L' U2 [17/43]

Next: U L U L B L U R' L U' B' l r'


----------



## Cubenovice (Apr 30, 2011)

Sorry, don't feel like pyraminxing...
3x3x3 solve
L R' B U R U' B'
U L' U2 L' F' L2 F U' leaves two pairs of swapped corners
U2 F' D' F U2 F' D F
D' B' U' R' U L U' R U L' B D

Odders scramle still stands


----------



## Carrot (Apr 30, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> Odders scramle still stands


 
found a solution with 8 moves + tips = 10 moves..


----------



## OMGitsSolved (May 1, 2011)

Scramble: U L U L B L U R' L U' B' l r' 
Block: U' L R' l'
Center Orientation: U' R(Whole face turn) u U'
Finish Block: Skip
LL: y' U L' U' L
Total Moves: 12
Yay Pyraminx is for people who are cool. I just timed that solve and got 6.66. Yay I'm sub 7 FYI.

Next: L B R' U L' U' L' U' L' u'


----------



## Carrot (May 1, 2011)

scramble: L B R' U L' U' L' U' L' u'
top+centers: R' B U' R' B L' B U' B' 
L3E: R' L R L' u

Next: U2 R2' U R2' U2 R U2' R U2' R U2' R2' U' R2' U2' R' U' R U R U' R U' R U2 R2 U2 R U' R' (megaminx...)

EDIT:
my solution for my previous scramble:
Scramble: U L U L B L U R' L U' B' l r' 
Solution: [B'] R' U L' R' U B' L B l u'


----------



## OMGitsSolved (May 1, 2011)

Holy crap that solution is good. You are awesome odder. I suck at megaminx but whatever.

V: R U R U' R2' U R' U R2 U' R2'
F2L: R U' R' U2 R U' R' U2 R' U R U2' R' U' R
EP: R U2 R' U' R U' R' y R U2 R' U' R U' R'
CO: R' D' R D R' D' R D U R' D' R D R' D' R D R' D' R D R' D' R D U2 R' D' R D R' D' R D U R' D' R D R' D' R D R' D' R D R' D' R D 
CP:R' D R U2' R' D' R U2' R' D R U' R' D' R
AUF: U

Lol 4LLL haha I suck. What ever. 

Next: U R U' L R U' B L b u (Pyra)


----------



## OMGitsSolved (May 1, 2011)

Scramble: U R U' L R U' B L b u
Block: y l' L U' R'
Center Orientation: u' U' R(Face) U' R(Face) U
Finish Block: B U B' U' R'(Face)
L3E: y' R U' R' U
Total Moves (not counting rotations): 20

Next: R2 U2 R' U2 R U2 R2 F R' (2x2)
lol Fail scramble.


----------



## irontwig (May 1, 2011)

R F' [Tripod]
R2 U' R' [Leaving 3]
F' U F' U' F2 U F2 R' [L3C]

Next: F' D L2 D2 L2 D2 U L' U' D' R2 L2 U2 D' R2 D' L' R2 B2 R L2 F U L F'


----------



## OMGitsSolved (May 1, 2011)

irontwig said:


> Next: F' D L2 D2 L2 D2 U L' U' D' R2 L2 U2 D' R2 D' L' R2 B2 R L2 F U L F'



2x2?
Face: x' U2 L U2 L' U' L U L'
OLL:U F R U R' U F'
PBL: U2 R2 U R2 U2 y R2 U R2 U

What method was that?


----------



## irontwig (May 1, 2011)

OMGitsSolved said:


> What method was that?



Freestyle/Heise-ish


----------



## OMGitsSolved (May 1, 2011)

Tut please?


----------



## irontwig (May 1, 2011)

OMGitsSolved said:


> Tut please?


 
You solve what you see.


----------



## OMGitsSolved (May 1, 2011)

Okay forget Roux I'm getting into Petrus. I have a 26 second average after about 17 hours and I'm still slower with Roux after 4 days. 
So here goes nothing.

Scramble:U B L2 R2 F B L B' L F D F2 R' F D' L R U2 B' U2 R' F' B' L R'
2x2 Block:M' U' M y x L2 M U' M' U2 M y M' U2 M U M' U' M
2x2x3 Block:U' R2 U R U' y L' U' L y
Edge Orientation:F' U L' U' L
F2L:y' U R2 U R U' R' U R U R' U R' U2 R U R' U' R
OLL:U' x' U R' U' L U R U' L' x
PLL:U' R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R'

Next: M2 U M' U2 M U2 M2 U2 M U' M U2 M U M' U2 M' U' M2 U' M' U' M U' M2


----------



## Hershey (May 1, 2011)

M U M2 U2 M U2 M'

OLL: U' R' U R U' M' U R' U' M R U

PLL: lolwut


Next scramble: R U R2 U2 R' U' R2 U' R2 U R2 U2 R' U' R' U2 R' U' R2 U' R' U R2 U' R


----------



## Cubenovice (May 1, 2011)

OMGitsSolved said:


> Okay forget Roux I'm getting into Petrus.
> 2x2 Block:M' U' M y x L2 M U' M' U2 M y M' U2 M U M' U' M



WTF 2x2 block?
Where's the Petrus in that?
LOL movecount...


----------



## OMGitsSolved (May 1, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> WTF 2x2 block?
> Where's the Petrus in that?
> LOL movecount...


 
I know I'm new I'll get better.


----------



## ethancrook99 (May 1, 2011)

Scramble used: R U R2 U2 R' U' R2 U' R2 U R2 U2 R' U' R' U2 R' U' R2 U' R' U R2 U' R 
Here is my solution:
F2l: R' U2 R B L U' L' B' R' Y2 U L' U L U F U' F'
Oll: Y2 f R U R' U' f' U2 r U R' U' r' F R F'
Pll: d' Y' R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' Y' X R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R
Next scramble: D2 F' D L B2 U L F D' R' U2 R2 U L2 F D2 B D R U2 B2 D' L F L'
I know, I'm not too good at using few moves. I use fridrich. 4look ll.
If I messed up the solution, sorry, I've never done a written solution before.


----------



## JyH (May 2, 2011)

ethancrook99 said:


> Scramble used: R U R2 U2 R' U' R2 U' R2 U R2 U2 R' U' R' U2 R' U' R2 U' R' U R2 U' R
> Here is my solution:
> F2l: R' U2 R B L U' L' B' R' Y2 U L' U L U F U' F'
> Oll: Y2 f R U R' U' f' U2 r U R' U' r' F R F'
> ...


 
When you do 2-gen scrambles, you're only allowed to solve 2-gen. Also, your solution doesn't work .

Inspection: y z' 
Cross: D2 R' B2 U L2 D2 (6)
F2L #1: R U R' U' R U2 R' U' R U R' (17)
F2L #2: U' y R U2 R' U' R U R' (26)
F2L #3: y2 R U R' y' R' U R y L' U' L (38)
F2L #4: R U' R' U2 y' R' U' R' (46)
OLL: U2 R U R' U R U' y R U' R' F' (57)
PLL: U' R' U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U2 (70)

lol 70 move solution

Next: F2 B' R2 B2 R F2 D R2 D2 F' R D L U B' U' B R2 D' L R' D' B' F L2


----------



## OMGitsSolved (May 2, 2011)

Scramble: F2 B' R2 B2 R F2 D R2 D2 F' R D L U B' U' B R2 D' L R' D' B' F L2 
Method (Fridrich)
Inspection: z2
Cross: E U R L U' L F' u (8)
F2L #1: U' B U B' (12)
F2L #2: U' R U2 R' U' L' U L (20)
F2L #3: U' R U2 R' U' R U R' (28)
F2L #4: U y' L' U' L U F' L F L' (38)
OLL: U R U R' U' M' U R U' r' (48)
PLL: U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' (63)
AUF: U2 (64)

lol 64 move solution

Next: U' D F U F' U' B D2 L U F' B2 L' U L U B' U' B L2 U' B2 U' D2 R2


----------



## OMGitsSolved (May 2, 2011)

To the scramble that ethancrook99 messed up.

Scramble: R U R2 U2 R' U' R2 U' R2 U R2 U2 R' U' R' U2 R' U' R2 U' R' U R2 U' R
F2L #1: U' R2 U R2 U R2 <-----setup for second F2L pair. (6)
F2L #2: U R U' R' U' R (12) 
OLL: U' R U R' U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' U2 R U R' (28)
PLL: U' R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' (40)

That works right JyH?


----------



## JyH (May 2, 2011)

OMGitsSolved said:


> Scramble: F2 B' R2 B2 R F2 D R2 D2 F' R D L U B' U' B R2 D' L R' D' B' F L2
> Method (Fridrich)
> Inspection: z2
> Cross: *E'* U R L U' L F' u (8)
> ...


 
E goes with D.


----------



## OMGitsSolved (May 2, 2011)

JyH said:


> E goes with D.


 
Ahhh crap I forgot. Fixed.


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 2, 2011)

y' R' F D' F (4)
U' R' U R U2 R' U R (7)
U2 L U' L2 B L (6)
R U R' y' R U2 R' U' R U R' (10)
y U' R U2 R' (4)
Ll' U' L U' L' U L U' L' U2 Ll (11)
y' R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R (11)
56 moves. Great speedsolve though.

F' D2 U2 B' F D F R2 F D L2 D R' B L F' L F' D L' R U2 F' L F


----------



## OMGitsSolved (May 2, 2011)

z2 y
u' R' u' B L D2 (6)
U' L' U' L U' L' U L (14)
U' F' U2 F U' F' U F (24)
U' R' U R U' R' U' R (32)
L U2 L' U2 L U L' (39)
U2 f R U R' U' f' U F R U R' U' F' (52)
R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' (63)
U2 (64)

lol 64 moves. 

R F2 U B L2 R' F' U R2 B' U' L2 R U2 R2 D' L2 R F' B L2 B' R B F2


----------



## ben1996123 (May 2, 2011)

R F2 U B L2 R' F' U R2 B' U' L2 R U2 R2 D' L2 R F' B L2 B' R B F2

cross: R F L' U' L' x2
F2L 1: R' U R2 U R'
F2L 2: f R f'
F2L 3: y' U R U' R' U R U R'
F2L 4: U L' U' L U' y' R U R'
CLL: f R U R' U' R U R' U' f'
ELL: U2 R U R' U' M' U R U' r'

next: R L' F2 R' B2 U' D2 B L B' R U2 B' D2 R2 F L F B2 U L' B' R' F' R


----------



## OMGitsSolved (May 2, 2011)

R L' F2 R' B2 U' D2 B L B' R U2 B' D2 R2 F L F B2 U L' B' R' F' R 

Cross: U' R' B2 F L F2 D
F2L 1: F U' F' U2 F U' F'
F2L 2 : U' R U2 R' U R U R'
F2L 3: U' L U' L' U2 L U' L'
F2L 4: y R U2 R U R' U R U2 R2
OLL: U R U R' U' R' F R F'
PLL: U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U

Next: R' U2 B' R' F' D2 F' U' F' U B' U2 B' D2 L' D L B U2 F2 L2 B' L' F2 U


----------



## Rpotts (May 2, 2011)

OMGitsSolved said:


> Next: R' U2 B' R' F' D2 F' U' F' U B' U2 B' D2 L' D L B U2 F2 L2 B' L' F2 U


 
F D U' L F2 U B' (7)
U2 R' U R (4, 11)
D2 R U R' D2 (5, 16)
F' U2 F U' R U R' (7, 23)
L' U L (3, 26)
y' f R U R' U' R U R' U' f' (10, 36)
V perm (14, 50)

Next : D F' D' L' F D2 F U' F R D2 F2 B2 R' L2 B2 R B2 L D2 U R U2 R' L'


----------



## OMGitsSolved (May 2, 2011)

Scramble: D F' D' L' F D2 F U' F R D2 F2 B2 R' L2 B2 R B2 L D2 U R U2 R' L'
Petrus
Inspection: y'
2x2 Block: U' L D l' U2 l' y E2 M' E2 M
2x2x3 Block: L U' L' U' R U R' y'
EO: Skip
F2L: R U R2 U' R2 U' R U R U R' U R U' R'
OLL: U2 R U R' U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' U2 R U R'
PLL: R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U

Roux
Left Block: U R' U L D2 R2 U M U' M2 l U L' 
Right Block: U r U R U R U R' U R r U R' U2 M2 U2 r' U' R
Corners: U' R U R' U R U2 R' U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' 
L6E: M' U M' U M' U2 M' U M U M' U2 M' U' M U2 M U2 M2


----------



## Rpotts (May 2, 2011)

you didn't supply a scramble 

D' B F D B' U' B' F' D2 B' F2 D' R2 D2 U' F R B' D' U R B R2 B2 R

B R F2 U (4)
L2 B L' B' F L' F' (7, 11)
L2 B U' L2 U (5, 16)
z y2 R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2 (7, 23)
y R U R' U' R U' R' F' U' F R U R' (13, 36)
M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U' M2 U2 (12, 48)

Next: U L' R' B2 L' U2 F R B U2 R B2 F D' L' F2 D2 F2 R B F L' U B R


----------



## MrIndianTeen (May 2, 2011)

CROSS -- F' B R' B2 U'

F2L #1 -- z2 L' U2 L R' U R

F2L #2 -- U R U R' U' L U L'

F2L #3 -- y' R U R2' U R

F2L #4 -- U R U2 R2 F R F'

OLL -- R U2 R2 F R F' R U2 R'

PLL -- U2

TOTAL -- 41 moves (decent?)

Next : L2 R2 B L B2 F R2 B' F L R2 B' U' L' R U' B2 F L R F2 U2 F2 R F R2 B F' R2


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 2, 2011)

MrIndianTeen said:


> CROSS -- F' B R' B2 U'
> 
> F2L #1 -- L' U2 L R' U R
> 
> ...


 
For a speedsolve with a PLL skip? Average.


----------



## Rpotts (May 2, 2011)

MrIndianTeen said:


> Next : L2 R2 B L B2 F R2 B' F L R2 B' U' L' R U' B2 F L R F2 U2 F2 R F R2 B F' R2


STM 

x2 D2 R L D2 B2 U2 B2 (7)
L2 F' U R' F' R U2 L' R' F R (11, 18)
L U L' U' L U L' (7, 25)
y' R U2 R' U2 R' F R F' (8, 33)
M2 U2 M' U' M2 U' M2 U' M' U2 (10, 43)


Next : R' U' R' D' F' R2 D' F2 U R B' D2 R U' F R F L' U' B2 U2 R' B R2 D'


----------



## Brest (May 2, 2011)

MrIndianTeen said:


> Next : L2 R2 B L B2 F R2 B' F L R2 B' U' L' R U' B2 F L R F2 U2 F2 R F R2 B F' R2



R L B' E2
D' R2 D U' R U
l U R' U'
l' R' D R' D'
x' F' U F U2 R2 U
z' R U2 R' U' R U' R'
U' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2



Rpotts said:


> Next : R' U' R' D' F' R2 D' F2 U R B' D2 R U' F R F L' U' B2 U2 R' B R2 D'


 
R F L2 D' R F' U F U2 R2 D'
R U R F' U F U' R2 U R U' R'
L U' R' U L' U' R U
L' U R' U2 L U' L' U2 L R


Next: F' R2 B2 L2 R2 U2 R2 U2 B' L2 B U B' D' U2 R U F' D2 L B2


----------



## Rpotts (May 2, 2011)

Next: F' R2 B2 L2 R2 U2 R2 U2 B' L2 B U B' D' U2 R U F' D2 L B2

z2 D R' D' u R D'
U2 L U2 L2 U' L
U y R U R'
d' L U L' U2 L U' L
U2 R U' R' U R U' R'
U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R F R U R' U' F'
U Y Perm U

Next: U' D R D2 B' D' B U' B U' B2 R2 U' L B D U' R' D' L D U2


----------



## Brest (May 2, 2011)

Rpotts said:


> Next: U' D R D2 B' D' B U' B U' B2 R2 U' L B D U' R' D' L D U2



D R' F'
U2 L F' L' F L' U2 L'
R' U' R B' U' B2
U2 R' U' R U R' U
[R'D'R,U']
[F2,UBU']

Could be nice to use pre-moves with this start.

Edit: Sick! New PB. :tu

Pre-move R'
D R' F' : 2x2x2
B L' B' D L2 D' : 2x2x3
U B' U2 B2 : F2L-1
L U' L' : Leave 3 edges
L' B' R B L R' U' R' U R : ELL
R' : Insert pre-move

D R' F' B L' B' D L2 D' U B' U2 B2 L U' L2 B' R B L R' U' R' U (24 HTM)

Start of ELL cancels 1 move; end of ELL cancels 2 moves with pre-move. I haven't figured out edge commutators yet, so no insertions. In fact, this is a good reason to try and figure them out... Although, 3 cancellations is already pretty sweet.


Next: B' R2 D2 R2 D2 B L2 F2 U2 L2 D' R2 B U' L U R B' U R2 B'


----------



## irontwig (May 2, 2011)

B' F L B L' F' L B' D R' F L2 B2 L B' L' D' B' D B' L' D2 F R' D' L D2 B2 (28)

B' L D R' F [Two squares+one pair]

Switch to inverse:

B2 D2 L' D R F' D2 [Pseudo F2L-1]
L B D' B D L B [Pseudo F2L+LLEF+1]
L' B2 L2 [Undo psuedoness]
F' R D' L'.B [Undo pre-moves]

.=L B L' F L B' L' F'

Next: F2 U R D2 R' B' D F U R F2 U2 B F2 L2 B' L F B' U F2 B2 D U R'


----------



## Cubenovice (May 2, 2011)

Nice solutions again!

Brest, there is not much to "learn" about edge comms:
Look where they are on the same slice and solvable via a U2 M U2 M' style cycle.
Without cancellation this is still only 6 moves!


----------



## Brest (May 2, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> Nice solutions again!
> 
> Brest, there is not much to "learn" about edge comms:
> Look where they are on the same slice and solvable via a U2 M U2 M' style cycle.
> Without cancellation this is still only 6 moves!


Yes! I understand the concept, but I haven't really practiced them. The few times I've looked for an edge insertion, including just now, the edges don't line up on a single slice for a 6 move cycle, so it's a matter of finding a 9 move (U perm) or 10 move [D'M2D,L]. Are there 7 & 8 move algs?
I find these harder to "see" than corner comms, although that's probably a matter of practice. It's easier (at least for me) to build a skeleton of edges leaving corners, than corners leaving edges.
What I would like to learn is inserting 2 edges and 2 corners, as I find these skeletons frequently. Are these inserted with 10 move LL algs? Or some other way? I probably should ask these questions in the FMC thread...


----------



## irontwig (May 2, 2011)

Only 7 and 8 movers: U M' U2 M U (Trivial), R2 B R2 u2 R2 B R2 u2 (What the hell is going on?).


----------



## Brest (May 2, 2011)

irontwig said:


> R2 B R2 u2 R2 B R2 u2 (What the hell is going on?).


That's sweet!

Can you give insight into 2e2c inserts? Are they short LL algs, or intuitive, or something else?


----------



## irontwig (May 2, 2011)

They are just short LL algs.


----------



## OMGitsSolved (May 2, 2011)

F2 U R D2 R' B' D F U R F2 U2 B F2 L2 B' L F B' U F2 B2 D U R' 
Petrus
x2
b R' U M U R2 S (7)
U' r' U r U' R U' R U R' L U' L' (20)
y R U' R' U F R U R' (28)
y' U R2 U2 R' U' R U R U R' U2 R U' R' (42)
U2 R U R' U R U2 R' (50)
U' R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 (63)

D2 F L2 F2 R2 L2 B D2 B2 F2 U2 F2 L R2 U2 B2 D2 L' R' U2 B' L U' D2 F'


----------



## JyH (May 3, 2011)

Scramble: D2 F L2 F2 R2 L2 B D2 B2 F2 U2 F2 L R2 U2 B2 D2 L' R' U2 B' L U' D2 F' 
Inspection: y' z
Cross: F' D' R' D' U R2 B2 (7)
F2L #1: U R' U2 R d' R U R' (8)
F2L #2: R' U R d' R U R' (7)
F2L #3: U R' U' R U y' L' U L (9)
F2L #4: L U2 L' U' L U L' (7)
OLL: U2 F R U R' U' F' f R U R' U' f' (13)
PLL: U2 R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R (14)

65 moves 

Next: D L' R' F' L' R2 F2 B' D2 U' B' F' U R2 D' U2 L D' B F2 D L' R U' F


----------



## OMGitsSolved (May 3, 2011)

D L' R' F' L' R2 F2 B' D2 U' B' F' U R2 D' U2 L D' B F2 D L' R U' F 

Inspection: x2 y'
Cross: u L M' U M D2 (6)
F2L 1: U' L U2 L' U L U' L' (14)
F2L 2: U' F R' F' R (19)
F2L 3: F U F' (22)
F2L 4: Skip (22)
OLL: F R U R' U' F' f R U R' U' f' (34)
PLL: U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U' (50)

50 moves. <3

Next: B' R2 U2 F' L2 D2 U2 L R2 U2 B F' D' L' D L' B U' L' F2 D2 B' U2 R B'


----------



## JyH (May 3, 2011)

Scramble: B' R2 U2 F' L2 D2 U2 L R2 U2 B F' D' L' D L' B U' L' F2 D2 B' U2 R B' 
Inspection: y
Cross: L F2 (2)
F2L #1: U' R U R' L' U' L (7)
F2L #2: U' y R' U2 R U' R' U' R (9)
F2L #3: U y' R' U2 R2 U R' (7)
F2L #4: U R' U' R (4) 
OLL: U' f R U R' U' f U F R U R' U' F' (14)
PLL: U' R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U2 (20)

53 moves 

Next: U L2 R' B R' D' R' L B2 D B2 U2 R D L F' U' D' R2 F' U2 L2 U R2 U2


----------



## OMGitsSolved (May 3, 2011)

Scramble: U L2 R' B R' D' R' L B2 D B2 U2 R D L F' U' D' R2 F' U2 L2 U R2 U2
Inspection: x2
Cross: L' U' B2 u L' u2 R D2 
F2L1: R' U2 R U' F R' F' R
F2L2: U L U2 L' U' y R U' R'
F2L3: U R' U' R U' R' U R
F2L4: y' U L' U' L U F' L F L'
OLL: U' R2 U R' B' R U' R2 U R B R'
PLL: U R U' R U R U R U' R2 U'

Next: B D2 U2 B2 D L' F' U F' D2 U2 B2 U' L' D' L2 U D' B2 U2 L2 U' B2 U' R2


----------



## JyH (May 3, 2011)

Scramble: D2 U2 B2 D L' F' U F' D2 U2 B2 U' L' D' L2 U D' B2 U2 L2 U' B2 U' R2 
Inspection: x' z'
Cross: D L F D R' (5)
F2L #1: U' R U R' U' L U L' U L U' L' (12)
F2L #2: U' L' U' L R' U' R (7)
F2L #2: U y' R U' R2 U R (7)
F2L #4: R U R2 U2 R' U R U' R' (9)
OLL: U F R U R' U' F' U F R U R' U' F' (14)
PLL: F U F' (Jb) F U' F' (20)

74 moves lawl
wtf add me on skype brah
Next: L U2 D2 B D2 F' R' U2 L2 U F2 U2 F' D2 R' B' U F R' L' F2 D2 F' U2 L2


----------



## OMGitsSolved (May 3, 2011)

Inspection: x2
Cross: U' L' F' U2 F' B2 u R' D2 Fail
F2L 1: L U L' U B' U' B
F2L 2: L' U' L U B U B'
F2L 3 and 4: U R U' R' U2 R U' R' U y' R U' R'
OLL: F' L' U' L U F' U F R U R' U' F'
PLL: R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y L' U L U'

I did add you. You didn't accept.
B D2 U2 B2 D L' F' U F' D2 U2 B2 U' L' D' L2 U D' B2 U2 L2 U' B2 U' R2


----------



## Rpotts (May 3, 2011)

R D L' B2 F' U2 (6)
x2 U' F' d l' U l (6, 12)
L' U' L U' L' U' L (7, 19)
R' U R y U R U' R' (7, 26)
R U2 R' U' R U' R' (7, 33)
U' Jperm (11, 44)

Next : U' D2 L F B2 R' U' D' R' U B' R L' D F' L' D F B2 D' F R2 L U2 R2


----------



## Brest (May 3, 2011)

Rpotts said:


> Next : U' D2 L F B2 R' U' D' R' U B' R L' D F' L' D F B2 D' F R2 L U2 R2


 
z2 y L B R' F2 y D' L D'
F' U R F' U' R
d R' U R F' U' L' U' L d R L U2 L'
U2 R' B L2 b2 U' R U R' b2 L2 B' R


Next: L2 D' B2 D2 B2 R2 D' R2 B2 R' U' L' R U2 L' R' F L B' L U'


----------



## irontwig (May 3, 2011)

U' F2 B R' D' F U' B' U F2 U' B R2 B2 D2 L2 D2 F' L' D' L D F L2 D' L' D' (27)

U' F2 B R' D' F' U'.R2 B2 [2x2x3]
D2 L2 D2 [Pseudo F2L]
F' L' D' L D F L2 [LLEF+1]
D' L' D' [Undo pseudoness]

.=U F2 U' B' U F2 U' B

Next: D' U' F2 B2 L2 U' F2 B2 D2 B D U B' F R2 L D2 L' D2 U2 R2 L' F2 L B2


----------



## Brest (May 3, 2011)

irontwig said:


> U' F2 B R' D' F U' B' U F2 U' B R2 B2 D2 L2 D2 F' L' D' L D F L2 D' L' D' (27)
> 
> U' F2 B R' D' F' U'.R2 B2 [2x2x3]
> D2 L2 D2 [Pseudo F2L]
> ...


Great pseudo F2L!



irontwig said:


> Next: D' U' F2 B2 L2 U' F2 B2 D2 B D U B' F R2 L D2 L' D2 U2 R2 L' F2 L B2



x2 U2 F' D' F R' F' R L2 F : 2x2x2
d' R' U R : 2x2x3
U' F' R U R' F d R U2 l : F2L-1 & CE pair
U F U' l' U R : F2L & EO
y R' U L U' R U F' L D2 R' B R D2 L2 F : ZBLL


Next: B2 R2 F2 L' U2 F2 L' B2 U2 F2 U2 R2 F2 U R B2 L' U' F' L F


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 3, 2011)

Brest said:


> Next: B2 R2 F2 L' U2 F2 L' B2 U2 F2 U2 R2 F2 U R B2 L' U' F' L F


 
cross: z2R'F2D'RD
f2l1+2: RUR'U'R'UR
f2l3: ULUL'U2LU'L'
ls+2gll: y'RU'R'Uy'R'U'RUR'U2R
co: U'L'U2LUL'UL
epll: M2'U'M'U2'MU'M2'


----------



## ben1996123 (May 3, 2011)

Scramble:

Cross:
F2L1:
F2L2: 
F2L3:
F2L4:
OLL:
PLL:

Next: B R2 L B2 R2 L2 U2 D' B R U2 R' U F2 U R B U R' L2 U F B' U2 D


----------



## Brest (May 4, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> Next: B R2 L B2 R2 L2 U2 D' B R U2 R' U F2 U R B U R' L2 U F B' U2 D



B' L2 D U' R U R' u R'
d' R' U' R U R' U' R
U2 L' U L2 F' L' F
U' R U' R' U' F R' F' R2 U2 R'
U' L' F R2 B2 R D' R' D B2 R2 F' L U'


Next: R' D2 F2 L B2 F2 U2 R D2 L D2 U' L' D R' F R D2 R B' U2


----------



## irontwig (May 4, 2011)

B' U2 L' U' L R' F B D2 B'
D2 R D R' D B2 L B2 
D2 B2 U B U' B2 D B' D L2 
B2 D

Everything is nice but the 4th pair.

Next: B2 F' R' B L B' U F' U' L2 B U' F L' R2 D' U2 L R2 D' F R2 L2 D U2


----------



## Cubenovice (May 4, 2011)

irontwig said:


> Next: B2 F' R' B L B' U F' U' L2 B U' F L' R2 D' U2 L R2 D' F R2 L2 D U2



13 moves leave 5 corners FTW FMC!!!

EDIT: 15 moves, I thought for a second the pseudo block cancelled with the last move for edges...
Stuff came in between so no time (yet) to check for insertions but I already want to share this:

F L B2 U D2 L makes 2x2x2
B R B2 makes pseudo F2L-slot
R' F R2 F' R2 
U2 undo pseudo ehm yeah U2 does not cancel with R2... 
leaves 5 corners at 15 moves

How bout this for direct solving of the corners?
U2 undo undo pseudo
F' L' F R2 F' L F
R'
F' L' F R2 F' L F (LOL looks familiar doesn't it?)
R
U2 undo pseudo

to give 31 moves.
Will check for insertions when I have time, this could be come a new PB (currently 28 HTM)

EDIT final solution 25 HTM PB by 3 moves:
F L B2 U : D2 . L makes 2x2x2
B R B2 makes pseudo F2L-slot
R' F R2 F' R2 
U2 leaves 5 corners at 15 moves

At . insert F L B L’ F’ L B’ L’ to cancel 4 moves
At : insert U’ L’ U R’ U’ L U R to cancel 2 moves

F L B2 L’ U R’ U’ L U R D2 F L B L’ F’ L R B2 R' F R2 F' R2 U2 = 25 HTM


Next: D L' R B' R2 L B' L' D' U B2 F2 U D2 F' B R D' F U' L2 D2 R L F


----------



## irontwig (May 5, 2011)

B L' B2 F L D2 L U' L' D' L U B R' D' R' U R U' R D2 B D' B' R' B' R' B' D L (30)

B L' B2 F L D L. [2x2x3]
B R' [Pairup]
D' R' U R U' R D2 B D' B' R' B' [Leaving three corners] 
R' B' D L [Undo pseudoness]

.=[L' D L, U']

Next: F2 R2 U2 D L' B' F D' F2 L B U2 L2 B2 D2 R2 U' B2 R' B2 U' B' L' F2 D


----------



## Carrot (May 5, 2011)

scramble: F2 R2 U2 D L' B' F D' F2 L B U2 L2 B2 D2 R2 U' B2 R' B2 U' B' L' F2 D

x-cross: R' D' L D' L D' L2 D' [8/8]
F2L#2: L' U' L2 F2 L' F L F L' [9/17]
F2L#3: U' R U R' L U' L' [7/24]
F2L#4+OLL: U2 R U R' U' R U2 R' U R U2 R' [12/36]
PLL: Lw' B2 Lw U2 Lw' U Lw U R' U' Lw' U' Lw R U [15/51]

next: R U R2 U R2' U R' U2 R U2' R' U2 R2 U2 R U2 R2' U R2 U R2 U2' R' U2' R2 U' R2' U2' R U' (megaminx)

EDIT: just had to try that scramble xP


Spoiler



Rotate it like an Otter: [U2]
block: L2' U' L U L2 [5/5]
F2L#1: U2 L' U L2' U' L [6/11]
F2L#2: U2' L' U' L U' L' U' L U2 L' U' L [12/23]
OLL: U2' L' U2' L U L' U2' L U2 L' U L [12/35]
EP: L' U' L U' L U L2' U L U' L U' L' U2 [14/49]
CP: F2 R2' F2 L F2' R2 F2 L' F [9/58]

time: 13.41 ~ 4.33 TPS


----------



## OMGitsSolved (May 15, 2011)

^^ :/ My megaminx solutions are way too long. 
So back to 3x3. Sorry.
Scramble: U D2 F' B U D R' D U2 L B R2 B R B L2 U' L2 R2 D2 F2 U' L' R B
Inspection: x y
Left Block: M U' M' U M y F2 M U M' F' 
Right Block: r' U M U R2 U2 M' U2 R' U R U2 R U' R' U2 R U' R'
CLL: R U R' U' R' F R F' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R'
L6E: M U' M U' M' U M' U2 M2 U x' U2 M2 U2

Can any of you sub-20 Roux users give me some tips?

Next: U' B' U2 R' L2 B' U2 F' B U D R U R' D' F2 R' F2 D U F' D2 L' F' B


----------



## Rpotts (May 15, 2011)

> Next: U' B' U2 R' L2 B' U2 F' B U D R U R' D' F2 R' F2 D U F' D2 L' F' B



z2 y' D R F D F2 D2
d' R U2 R2' U' R
L' U L R U' R'
L U2 L' y' R U' R'
U' L' U2 L U' L F' L' F
U' R U R' U R U L' U R' U' L
R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2

Next: L2 D' L' R2 U' R' D2 B D2 L F D' R B F U D2 B2 L' F' U R L2 U2 D'


----------



## Vlad (May 15, 2011)

Scramble: U' B' U2 R' L2 B' U2 F' B U D R U R' D' F2 R' F2 D U F' D2 L' F' B (Sorry dude, I think we did it at the same time)

Cross - z2 B2 R L U' B L'

F2L:
1. y' R U R' U' y R U' R'
2. U L U L' U' L U L' y' R U' R'
3. y U' R' U R U' y R U R'
4. U2 R' U' R U' y R U R'

OLL - U' R' F R U R' F' R F U' F'
PLL - U' y' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'

NEXT - R' U' F' R' B' R' U' L D2 L2 B' R2 F2 B L2 D' F2 B L D L' B2 D' L B2


----------



## JyH (May 15, 2011)

*L2 D' L' R2 U' R' D2 B D2 L F D' R B F U D2 B2 L' F' U R L2 U2 D' *
y
F R' L U' F2 U2 L U' L' y R U R' U' R U R' D2
U2 R U' R' U2 y' R' U' R
L U' L' d L' U' L
U' r U r' R U R' U' r U' r'
U y' x' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D'

*R' U' F' R' B' R' U' L D2 L2 B' R2 F2 B L2 D' F2 B L D L' B2 D' L B2 *
y2
D B' R' L u2
U' R U' R' y' U R' U R
d L' U' L
y R U R' y' R U R' 
d' R U' R' U2 y' R' U' R
F' U' L' U L F
y M2 U' M2 U' M' U2 M2 U2 M' U2

L F' L' U2 D' F D2 U2 F2 B2 R2 D' U2 R2 U' D' L F' D F U2 B R U D2


----------



## cuboy63 (May 15, 2011)

> L F' L' U2 D' F D2 U2 F2 B2 R2 D' U2 R2 U' D' L F' D F U2 B R U D2



x z
F' U' R B' R2 U F2
R U' R' U2 y' R' U' R
U R U' R' U' L U' L'
U y' R' U R U2 R' U R
y' R' U' R
U' R' U' R U' R' U y' R' U R B
U x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2

Next: B U F L2 R2 B R2 L D' U' R2 D R2 F' L2 B L R U' F B' L' U R' D


----------



## JLarsen (May 15, 2011)

cuboy63 said:


> x z
> Next: B U F L2 R2 B R2 L D' U' R2 D R2 F' L2 B L R U' F B' L' U R' D


 
A pretty reasonable example of what I would do in a speedsolve. The 2x2 is pretty lucky/easy, but I get 6 bad edges and a gross step 4 case. 

2x2: y' B R2 B L U (lol it's an X Cross too)
2x2x3: x2 y U R U' R' U R y L U2 L'
EO: R U' R2' F' R U' L' U L
Step4: y' (U R2 U' R' U R2 U' R' U R) ( R U R' U2 R U' R' U R U' R') -- Ew.
OLL: U' Sune
PLL: U R U R' U R' U' R' U R U' R' U' R2 U R U'

Next Scramble: D' B2 U2 L2 U B2 D F2 U B2 U' B' R' U2 R2 U2 B' L2 F' D B U


----------



## Brest (May 15, 2011)

cuboy63 said:


> Next: B U F L2 R2 B R2 L D' U' R2 D R2 F' L2 B L R U' F B' L' U R' D


 
Xcross: x2 y F R2 F L D
2nd pair: R U R2 U' R
3rd & 4th: L U' L' U2 F' U2 F L U R U' R' U L'
OLL: R U R' U R d' R U' R' F'
PLL: L' U R' U2 L U' L' U2 L R U'


Edit: The Sn3kyPandaMan was a Sn3ky Panda, man...


Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> Next Scramble: D' B2 U2 L2 U B2 D F2 U B2 U' B' R' U2 R2 U2 B' L2 F' D B U


 
z2 F' D U2 L F'
d' R2 y R2 D R2 D'
d R' U' R F R' y' U R U R U' R' U' R'
y' R U R' U R' F R F' R U2 R'
U M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2


Next: L' U2 L F2 U2 L2 F2 R' U2 F' D' F2 U' B L2 U' L D' U F'


----------



## JackJ (May 15, 2011)

L' U2 L F2 U2 L2 F2 R' U2 F' D' F2 U' B L2 U' L D' U F' 

U L U L R2 D' U F D2 (ugly, lol)
y2 R U' R2 U2 F' (better)
y U2 R U R' F U2 L' U' L
y' R U R' U R U' R' U' R
U2 R U' R' U2 R U' R'
U' R U' L' U R' U' L
R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U2

Just a petrus nub.

Next: U L' U' L' B' R2 B F2 L' U' R L' F2 R' F' L2 B U F' D2 R' F B2 L2 F


----------



## JLarsen (May 15, 2011)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> 2x2: y' B R2 B L U (lol it's an X Cross too)


 


Brest said:


> Xcross: x2 y F R2 F L D


 
=] Cool.


----------



## JyH (May 15, 2011)

U L' U' L' B' R2 B F2 L' U' R L' F2 R' F' L2 B U F' D2 R' F B2 L2 F 
y' z'
R' F B D2 R' U y' R U' R' U R' U R u (15)
d' R U R' (4/19)
U R' U' R U' R' U R (8/27)
U' r U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' r' (12/39)
y R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2 y R U' R' (14/53)

F R2 D F L2 F D2 U' B2 L B L D2 F D2 R2 U2 D2 F R2 B U' D' B' R2


----------



## irontwig (May 15, 2011)

B2 R2 B' R2 U B2
D R2 D2
F U' R2 U
R' F' R
F' R' D' L' F' L D F' R 
F2 D' B2 D F' D' B2

Next: R B2 F U' F2 B' U F2 U' L' B2 U2 L' F2 B2 D2 F' B' R F U' L2 F2 B2 U2


----------



## Brest (May 15, 2011)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> =] Cool.


 
Haha! I noticed that too. :tu


----------



## JyH (May 15, 2011)

R B2 F U' F2 B' U F2 U' L' B2 U2 L' F2 B2 D2 F' B' R F U' L2 F2 B2 U2 
y z2
L R F D2 U F
d' L U' L' 
R' U2 R y' R U' R' 
y U R U R' U R' U R 
d' L' U' L U2 L' U L 
U2 R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F' 
U2 R' U R' U' y R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F U'

B R' U L2 F' D F R2 B U' F B' U' R2 B R' U' F L2 D2 R B U2 D' F2


----------



## Brest (May 15, 2011)

JyH said:


> B R' U L2 F' D F R2 B U' F B' U' R2 B R' U' F L2 D2 R B U2 D' F2



U2 L2 U' R' F2 U'
D L D2 B' D'
L2 D L2 D'
F2 U2 F' U' F U' F' U' F'
L F L' B L F' L' B'


Next: B R2 F D2 B' L2 D2 B' F' R D R2 F R D' B L' D' L F'


----------



## OMGitsSolved (May 16, 2011)

Brest said:


> B R2 F D2 B' L2 D2 B' F' R D R2 F R D' B L' D' L F'



x2
u' B u' R F (5)
R U2 R' U' R U R' (12)
y R U' R' U2 F' U' F (19)
U' L U2 L' y U' R U R' (27)
U2 R' U' R U2 y R U' R' (35)
U' f' L' U' L U f (42)
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' (57)

Meh.

L2 B F2 U2 R D' U B U D B' R2 D U2 B U2 L U2 F2 R' U' F R2 B2 F


----------



## OMGitsSolved (May 16, 2011)

x z 
M U M z'
U M U' M' U2 M y u' U R' u (Look at all the pairs!!! AHHHHH!!!!!!!)
U F R' F' R U2 L' U L U' r' U' R U2
R' U' R U' R' U2 R U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R'
U M' U2 M' U M' U2 M' U M' U2 M U2 M U' M2 U2 M' U2 M'

Dang, that was really crappy F2B. 

B R F' R D R' U2 D F2 B2 U' L U' F R F U2 B2 U D2 B F U' B' L


----------



## JyH (May 16, 2011)

^^Your solution is broken.

B R F' R D R' U2 D F2 B2 U' L U' F R F U2 B2 U D2 B F U' B' L 

x2 y'
L' U2 R2 D R (5)
y' U2 R U R' U L U L' (9/14)
U R U' R' U2 y' R' U' R (9/23)
R U R' d L' U' L (7/30)
d L U L' (4/34)
U l' U' l L' U' L U l' U l (11/45)
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U (15/59)

L2 R' F' B L2 B2 F2 U F' L2 D2 R' F' U L U R' F' B2 R2 D' U2 F U R2


----------



## Ltsurge (May 16, 2011)

L2 R' F' B L2 B2 F2 U F' L2 D2 R' F' U L U R' F' B2 R2 D' U2 F U R2 

y' x 
F R' F' B2 R' B' D L' D (super long cross  isuck as u can see 
y' 
U2 R U R' U' y' R' U R 
U' F U2 F' y' U2 R U R' 
L' U L U' L' U2 L U' L' U L (Grr) 
y 
L' U L y' R U R' d' L' U L 
f2L end

U2
R' U' F' U F R U' R U R' U R U2 R' L' U' L U' L' U2 L 
oll

y2 

R' F R' B2 R F' R' B2 R2 U' R2 U' R U' R U R U R U' R 
pll 

Scramble 
F2 R2 U L R U R' U2 R B' D L2 R' F' U L D L2 F2 R2 B' D2 R'


----------



## Brest (May 16, 2011)

ltsurge said:


> Scramble
> F2 R2 U L R U R' U2 R B' D L2 R' F' U L D L2 F2 R2 B' D2 R'


 
x R U' R L' U' L' U x u'
R' U R U R' U' R
y' U' R U R2 F R F'
U L' U2 L
F' r U R' U' r' F R U


Next: L2 U2 L2 D F2 U' B2 D' F2 U F2 U F' L R' U2 B D' B2 F2 D


----------



## Tim Major (May 16, 2011)

Brest said:


> Next: L2 U2 L2 D F2 U' B2 D' F2 U F2 U F' L R' U2 B D' B2 F2 D


 
z2 y'
R U2 R' D2 R U2 R'
R U R' D2 R U' R'
y' U R' U' R D2 R' U R U' y
R U' R' D2 R U R'
x z L2 D2 L U2 L' D2 L U2 L z' x' D2
R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' D2 R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U'
D2
x z R' D2 R' U2 R D2 R' U2 R2 z' x' D2 
U R U' R' U R U' R' D2 R U R' U' R U R' U'

L B L' B' M2 B L B' L'
B L' B' M2 B L B'
U' L2 U M2 U' L2 U
U R U' M2 U R' U'
M2 F R U R' E R U' R' E' F'
U' L' U M2 U' L U
U R' U' M2 U R U'
B' R' B M2 B' R B
U2 M' U2 M'
R U R' U' M2 U R U' R'
U R U' M2 U R' U'
B' R B U R2 U' M2 U R2 U' B' R' B
x2 y L2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' L2

M2 and D2 example solve. Algs are here.

Scramble: B2 U2 B U L2 D' R B2 L' D' B2 R D' F2 R B L D' B' D' B D' L' U R'


----------



## irontwig (May 16, 2011)

D U' L' U F2
B U' B L' B' L'
U' B R B2 
R2 U' R U B' R B R' 
U' R' U' L' U R U' 

Next: U' L2 R' B2 F' R' B' L2 D2 L2 F B R F D2 B' L R2 F' U2 B' R' B2 L2 D2


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 16, 2011)

R' F D2 U2 R'
U2 R U2 R' U' R U R' 
U R' U2 R U' R' U' R U' R' U R
U L' U L2 U' L2 U' L F U2 F' U F U' F'
F R U R' U' F' U2 Sune
U2 R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 F' U F

NEXT: D L2 U' F2 D' F2 R2 L2 U R2 U B' U' R' B' F U' R D' U L' U


----------



## 5BLD (May 16, 2011)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> NEXT: D L2 U' F2 D' F2 R2 L2 U R2 U B' U' R' B' F U' R D' U L' U


 
R' U R U' z(F anticlockwise I hope) U2 R' y L U L' U2 L U' (L' r2)
U R U R U M U2 R' U R2 U' M' U2 M U2 R' r U r' 
U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R U' 
M2 U' M' U M' U' M' U2 M' U' M2 U R r U2 M' U2 M2
Non-matching blocks speedsolve ...

Next: B' U' R2 B D L' F2 L U2 B' D L D' B R' B' U F L2 U F2 D' R' F2 U


----------



## OMGitsSolved (May 16, 2011)

@JyH I took some glue and fixed it. ^^


----------



## OMGitsSolved (May 16, 2011)

@5BLD z' is F clockwise.
And your solution is broken in half maybe you forgot the tape.


----------



## 5BLD (May 16, 2011)

@OMGitsSolved
1: fixed, but I still kept the F anticlockwise thingy.
2:I broke it into steps! I mean, it's an example solve after all.


----------



## OMGitsSolved (May 16, 2011)

Broken=Doesn't work. *facepalm*


----------



## ilikecubing (May 16, 2011)

5BLD said:


> Next: B' U' R2 B D L' F2 L U2 B' D L D' B R' B' U F L2 U F2 D' R' F2 U


 
R2 U2 F B U' L' r' U2 r U R'

U2 R U R' U R U R'

y' L U' L' U L U L'

U' L' U2 L U L' U' L

y' U R' U2 R U R' U' R

U' R U R' U R U2 R'

U' y perm U2

Next : D2 F R2 F' U2 D' B' R2 F2 R2 U2 D R' F2 U2 L' R2 B D2 R2 L2 U L' F D

Can someone give me a Heise method solution to this scramble


----------



## Cubenovice (May 17, 2011)

green orange edge is in place, start making squares with green or orange
U' R' U D R square with green
D2 group squares into (pseudo) 2x2X2 block
B2 U2 B R2 B' square with green
R2 groupe squares into (pseudo) 2X2x3 block
B' L' B2 L2 U2 L' square with green
B U R B2 D move squares into F2L-SLOT note the use of B moves for EO
B' L B L' B2 leaves 5 corners
finish with comms.
OK, if I was better at Heise I would end with three corners

Perhaps someone can show a nice example with leaving three corners?
Scramble still stands


----------



## irontwig (May 17, 2011)

U' L' B2 U [1st square]
L' [2nd square]
B' D' R' [Inner square]
B U B F' L F [EO]
U2 L U L2 U2 [F2L-1]
L' U' L' U2 L2 U' L' U L' U' L' [Leaving three corners]
F2 R F' L2 F R' F' L2 F' [L3C]

Perhups closer to Petrus.

Next: U D' R F' U2 D' B R2 D' B' F D' U' F L2 U2 R2 B' F2 U2 D' L B L U


----------



## Brest (May 17, 2011)

irontwig said:


> Next: U D' R F' U2 D' B R2 D' B' F D' U' F L2 U2 R2 B' F2 U2 D' L B L U


 
R L D2 L' D2
B' L B' L R' U R U2
L' D L D2 B D B'
F L F' L F L2 F'
U B' U F2 U' B U F2 U2 L2


Next: F2 L2 U B2 R2 U L2 D2 L2 F2 L2 F' R D F2 L' U R2 B2 R' F2


----------



## 5BLD (May 17, 2011)

OMGitsSolved said:


> Broken=Doesn't work. *facepalm*


 
Erm, if you bothered to put it in lucas garron's converter then come back and say it doesn't work, can't you be bothered to take out the spaces? These are meant to help people see what we do. So I broke it into steps.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 17, 2011)

5BLD said:


> Erm, if you bothered to put it in lucas garron's converter then come back and say it doesn't work, can't you be bothered to take out the spaces? These are meant to help people see what we do. So I broke it into steps.



Here you go,
R' U R U' z' U2 R' y L U L' U2 L U' (L' r2) U R U R U M U2 R' U R2 U' M' U2 M U2 R' r U r' U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R U' M2 U' M' U M' U' M' U2 M' U' M2 U R r U2 M' U2 M2 
It does work btw.


----------



## irontwig (May 18, 2011)

R' D U2 B D
L' U R B R B2 L
U2 L F' L' F' 
U2 F' U F
R U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 F

Next: L D2 U B F U B' F2 R2 B U2 L2 F' L2 B L' R' U' L' U D2 F L2 U' D2


----------



## yomaster (May 18, 2011)

Scramble: L D2 U B F U B' F2 R2 B U2 L2 F' L2 B L' R' U' L' U D2 F L2 U' D2 


CFOP Solution (87 moves):

Cross: L' U L' F' R2 B2 D2
F2L #1: F' U2 F U' L' U' L
F2L #2: R U' R' U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U R
F2L #3: y' L' U2 L U2 F U' F'
F2L #4: y U R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R'
OLL (2 Look): (F U R U' R' F') U' (R' F R B' R' F' R B)
PLL (2 Look): (l U' R' D R U R' u2 R' U R D R' U' l) U (R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2) U


Next Scramble: R' B' D L' D2 B2 U R' D U' L B' F' U2 D2 R2 F B' L2 D2 U2 L' F2 D2 L


----------



## Brest (May 19, 2011)

yomaster said:


> Next Scramble: R' B' D L' D2 B2 U R' D U' L B' F' U2 D2 R2 F B' L2 D2 U2 L' F2 D2 L



x2 y' L' R U R' D L' R' U2 R' D
R' U R
r U' r' F
U2 L U' L'
U' R U R' U' R U R'
U' R U R' U' R U' R' F' U' F R U R'
M2 U M' U2 M U M2


Next: F2 L2 U B2 R2 U L2 D2 L2 F2 L2 F' R D F2 L' U R2 B2 R' F2

Yo Panda! I'd love to see more Petrus speedsolve examples. :tu


----------



## Rpotts (May 19, 2011)

Brest said:


> Next: F2 L2 U B2 R2 U L2 D2 L2 F2 L2 F' R D F2 L' U R2 B2 R' F2



M2/OP
Corners -

FDR - D R (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) R' D' (19)

BDL - D' R (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) R' D (19, 38)

*New Cycle*

UFL - U2 (R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R') U (15, 53)

LDF - D2 R (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) R' D2 (19, 72)

FUL - F' D (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) D' F (19, 91)

*New Cycle*

BRD - D' (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) D (17, 108)

UFR - F (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) F' (17, 125)

BRD - D' (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) D (17, 142)

*No Parity*

Edges - 

RD - x' U' R' U M2 U' R U x (7, 149)

DB - U2 M' U2 M' (4, 153)

UR - R U R' U' M2 U R U' R' (9, 162)

UL - L' U' L U M2 U' L' U L (9, 171)

UB - M2 (1, 172)

FL - U' L' U M2 U' L U (7, 179)

RB - x' R' U' R U M2 U' R' U R x (9, 188)

*New Cycle*

FR - U R U' M2 U R' U' (7, 195)

UF - U2 M' U2 M' (4, 199)

LB - x' L U L' U' M2 U L U' L' x (9, 208)

DL - U' L2 U M2 U' L2 U (7, 215)

FR - U R U' M2 U R' U' (7, 222)

EO - x2 M' U' M' U' M' U' M' U2' M' U' M' U' M' U' M' (15, 237)

237 Moves STM

Next : B R' F2 U' L' B2 R B2 R' B' L' F2 D2 L2 B U' F2 L' D U2 F' U B2 D' F'


----------



## irontwig (May 19, 2011)

F L D2 B' U' L2 F
R' U R B' R U2 B
R U' R B' R' D' R' D B 
U' L' U R' U' L U2

Next: D R D' R' F D2 B D' F2 R2 D' U2 L' B R L2 B' D2 U2 R L2 D' R' U2 R


----------



## JyH (May 20, 2011)

D R D' R' F D2 B D' F2 R2 D' U2 L' B R L2 B' D2 U2 R L2 D' R' U2 R 

x' z2
R' D2 F B2 D (5)
U2 R U' R' U' y R' U R (8/13)
L' U2 L U' L' U L (7/20)
R U' R' L U' L' (6/26)
U' y' R' U' R U2 R' U R (8/34)
U' l' U' l L' U' L U l' U l (11/45)
F2 L' U' r U2 l' U R' U' R2 D (11/56)

L' B U' D' B' U2 R F2 R F B' D R U' F' U2 F2 U' B2 F D' B U' B2 L


----------



## Brest (May 20, 2011)

JyH said:


> L' B U' D' B' U2 R F2 R F B' D R U' F' U2 F2 U' B2 F D' B U' B2 L



R' F B2 R : 2x2x2 (4/4)
F D2 R' D R : 2x2x3 (5/9)
L F2 : F2L-1 (2/11)
L' F L2 U L2 U' L' F' L : L3C (9/20)
F2 R' B R F2 R' B' R : 8 move comm (8/28)

Didn't look for an insertion, I might later.


Next: R2 U B2 U L2 U L2 D2 R2 F2 D' R D L' B2 F' D2 L' F2 L' U


----------



## RCTACameron (May 20, 2011)

z R' U F R F' D (6)
y2 R U2 R' U' y' R' L U' F U R U2 F' L' U' F U (16/22)
R U' R' U2 R U2 R' (7/29)
y L' B' R B' R' B2 L (7/36)
y R' F R' B2 R F' R' B2 R2 (9/45)
Very easy scramble.

Next: F2 L F B' L' F U F B2 R2 L2 U L U' R L' F' R L' F' R2 U B' U' R'


----------



## irontwig (May 20, 2011)

B' D2 B' R' B F R B2 U R' L U' L' U' L' U L B L F L' B2 U' B U L U2 F' (28)

B' D2 B' R' B F R B2 U R' [2x2x3]
L U' L' U' L' U L2 F [Psuedo F2L]
L'.B' U' B U L U2 F' [Leaving three corners]

Insert at dot: L F' L' B L F L' B' (6(!) moves cancel)

Mediocre skeleton with lucky insertion.

Next: R2 B2 F' U F U F D' F' U2 L U2 R D2 B' U F' R' U R U F' R' B' L2


----------



## JyH (May 21, 2011)

R2 B2 F' U F U F D' F' U2 L U2 R D2 B' U F' R' U R U F' R' B' L2 

y z'
U F2 R' U' L2 D R U R' U' y L' U L D (14 lol)
R U R' y' L' U2 L (7/20)
y U' R U R' U' y' R' U2 R U R' U' R (13/32)
U F U R U' R' F' (8/39)
U' F2 L' U' r U2 l' U R' U' R2 (12/50)

D F2 D2 L' F D2 F R' L' B' U2 D B2 U R D2 U2 R2 D2 F' L' U2 D2 L' B2


----------



## Brest (May 21, 2011)

irontwig said:


> B' D2 B' R' B F R B2 U R' L U' L' U' L' U L B L F L' B2 U' B U L U2 F' (28)
> 
> B' D2 B' R' B F R B2 U R' [2x2x3]
> L U' L' U' L' U L2 F [Psuedo F2L]
> ...


That is so sweet. Anything more than 4 is :tu


----------



## Rpotts (May 21, 2011)

Scramble said:


> D F2 D2 L' F D2 F R' L' B' U2 D B2 U R D2 U2 R2 D2 F' L' U2 D2 L' B2


y E' R' S' z (3)
y R' U' R2 U R2' U' R (7, 10)
U L U L2' U' L2 U L' (8, 18)
U2 y' R U R' (4, 22)
R' U R' U2 R2 U R2' U R2 (9, 31)
M' U' M U2' M' U' M (7, 38)
M2 U' M U2' M' U' M2 U' (8, 46)

44 moves cancelled STM

Next: B2 R2 F2 L R' F2 D B' U' D R2 U R' B2 D L' U' D2 L' U F R2 F B L2


----------



## JyH (May 21, 2011)

Rpotts said:


> y E' R' S' z (3)
> y R' U' R2 U R2' U' R (7, 10)
> U L U L2' U' L2 U L' (8, 18)
> U2 y' R U R' (4, 22)
> ...


 
55 moves...Slices are 2 moves.


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 21, 2011)

JyH said:


> 55 moves...Slices are 2 moves.


 


Rpotts said:


> STM


 

>_>


----------



## JyH (May 21, 2011)

nlCuber22 said:


> >_>


 
:fp ignored that...i nub


----------



## OMGitsSolved (May 21, 2011)

Rpotts said:


> Next: B2 R2 F2 L R' F2 D B' U' D R2 U R' B2 D L' U' D2 L' U F R2 F B L2



y M z' B2 R' b2 M' U r U2 r' (fail...)9
U B2 R' U' R U' R' U' y R' U R (more fail...)20
R U R' L F L2 U2 L U y' (six edges so..... meh)29
R U R U2 R U' R' U2 R U' R' (wow)30
U' y' L U' R' U L' U' R U2 39
y U R U' R' U R U' R' L' R U R' U' R U R' U' L (Wow I have no shorter algorithm that would've kept the corners permutation)57
M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2 (64)
Wow I'm a fail...
Next:U2 F2 D' R B2 L R2 B2 D L D B2 R U2 F' B2 U2 D' B R2 U2 R' U2 D' R


----------



## Rpotts (May 21, 2011)

OMGitsSolved said:


> y M z' B2 R' b2 M' U r U2 r' (fail...)9
> U B2 R' U' R U' R' U' y R' *U'* R (more fail...)20
> R U R' L F L2 U2 L U y' (six edges so..... meh)29
> R U R U2 R U' R' U2 R U' R' (wow)*40*
> ...


fix'd

and you can use R U R' U R U2 R' L' U' L U' L' U2 L (sune - left sune) or R U R' U R U2 R' U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R (sune U2 anti sune) for the pure chameleon OCLL.



ur scramble said:


> Next:U2 F2 D' R B2 L R2 B2 D L D B2 R U2 F' B2 U2 D' B R2 U2 R' U2 D' R


2x2x3 : z2 y' L' U2 B U' R' U' R D F' D' (10)
EO : L' U L R U2 R' (6, 16)
F2L-1 : y' R U' R' U2 R2 (5, 21)
F2L : U' R U2 R' U R U' R' (8, 29)
COLL : R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' (9, 38)
EPLL : U' R2 U S' U2 S U R2 (10, 48)

47 moves cancelled HTM. Pretty decent start, got meh as it went along.
@OMG - work on your blockbuilding, you used way too many moves; it was too similar to cross - F2L to be move efficient.

Next : L B' U' D' B2 L' U2 F2 U2 D B2 F' R' U' F2 D2 U' R L B F2 L2 R U D


----------



## nerd (May 21, 2011)

Cross: U F2 D2 L D2 U' L2 R B' R'
F2L: y L U2 L' d2 L' U' L U R U R' U2 R U' R' y2 L' U' L R' F R F' L' U2 L U2 L' U' L
OLL: U2 f R U R' U' f' U r U R' U' r' F R F'
PLL: U x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' x' U R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U
Next scramble: B' F' L R2 F' U' R L U2 D' B' D' F' B' R U' F' D2 R2 U R' U' F D' U'


----------



## RCTACameron (May 21, 2011)

L R U D' R' F (6)
R U R' U' R U2 R' (7/13)
U2 L' U' L2 (4/17)
U L' U2 L U' L' (6/23)
U R' U2 R U' y R U R' (8/31)
y R U R' U R U' y R U' R' (9/40)
y' U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U (11/51)

Next: L' D2 U F D2 R' U2 B F2 U' D R' L D' B' L R F R2 B' R' B2 D2 U' R


----------



## Brest (May 21, 2011)

nerd said:


> Cross: U F2 D2 L D2 U' L2 R B' R'
> F2L: y L U2 L' d2 L' U' L U R U R' U2 R U' R' y2 L' U' L R' F R F' L' U2 L U2 L' U' L
> OLL: U2 f R U R' U' f' U r U R' U' r' F R F'
> PLL: U x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' x' U R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U



Dude, that doesn't work. =( Check your solution with http://alg.garron.us/
It's a great resource to keep track of what you have done. :tu



nerd said:


> Next scramble: B' F' L R2 F' U' R L U2 D' B' D' F' B' R U' F' D2 R2 U R' U' F D' U'



Pseudo blocks without premoves.

U R2 : 2x2x1
F' D F' : more 2x2x1
L B : 2x2x2 and CE
R2 U' R U : pseudo 2x2x3
R D R : pseudo F2L
F' R F' : Oh so close...
B2 U' F' B L2 F B' U' B2 : Corners
D' F R2 F' D L2 D' F R2 F' D L2 : Edges



RCTACameron said:


> L R U D' R' F (6)
> R U R' U' R U2 R' (7/13)
> U2 L' U' L2 (4/17)
> U L' U2 L U' L' (6/23)
> ...


Pretty sure the bolded part is the end of your solution, so the scramble is:

L' D2 U F D2 R' U2 B F2 U' D R' L D' B' L R F R2 B' R' B2 D2 U' R

Linear attempt

B L' F U'
L U L2 D' L2 U R U' L
F2 R F R2 D R D'
R' F' R F R' F' R F'
U F2 U B U' F2 U B' U2

4 move 1x2x3 (good Roux start?). Keyhole makes XXcross. Standard F2L leaves 3 corners.


Next: D2 F U2 F2 R2 F' U2 B L2 F D L2 B' U B2 U2 L' R F R2 B


----------



## RCTACameron (May 21, 2011)

Brest said:


> Pretty sure the bolded part is the end of your solution, so the scramble is:
> 
> Next: D2 F U2 F2 R2 F' U2 B L2 F D L2 B' U B2 U2 L' R F R2 B



Oh right, sorry, I've fixed it now. I was thinking the solution seemed too short.

L B F R' D R' D' (7)
U' L' F' U R' F2 R (7/14)
L' F' L' F' L' F (6/20)
L2 D' L D L2 D' L D (8/28)
B L D L' D' (5/33)
L' B L B L B L' B' L' B2 L2 (11/44)

Next: U B D2 B L' B2 L' B2 U' R2 L2 B' D B2 D B' L U B2 D B2 L' R' B2 F


----------



## irontwig (May 21, 2011)

L' B' U2 B U' R F L' U L F2 D R' F L' F R2 F' L F' R F' R F R2 F' R D' (28)

L' [Trial and error]
B' U2 B U' [1st Square]
R [2nd square]
F L' U L F2 D [2x2x3]
R' F2 R2.F [F2L]
F R F' R F R2 F' R [LLEF+1] 
D' [Undo pseuedoness]

.=R2 F' L' F R2 F' L F

Next: U B U' R2 F' B2 L2 D2 B D2 F' L2 U2 B D' B R2 B2 D2 U R2 F U2 D F2


----------



## OMGitsSolved (May 21, 2011)

U B U' R2 F' B2 L2 D2 B D2 F' L2 U2 B D' B R2 B2 D2 U R2 F U2 D F2 

d' L' R' U' R L2 D2 U R' U2 (10)
F D' F L2 D L R' D R (19)
D2 L' D' L' B D B' x2 U L' U2 L U2 L' U L U2 (35)
r U R' U' r' F R F' U (44)
R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 (57)
That was fun to make. I don't know why.

B2 R' F' R' B D2 F2 R2 D' B2 U2 F' U D2 R2 D B F' U' F B U2 D L' D2


----------



## irontwig (May 21, 2011)

D2 L F D L2 D' R2
F' U F' U' F' U' F'
U2 L' U' L2 F2 R2 F L' F' R2 F' U' F (27)

Easy-peasy

Next: R' B' L2 B2 R2 U' L2 R F L2 U2 L R F' D F2 D2 B2 F2 R L' D L D2 U2


----------



## ben1996123 (May 21, 2011)

Next: R' B' L2 B2 R2 U' L2 R F L2 U2 L R F' D F2 D2 B2 F2 R L' D L D2 U2

Cross: D' R' L' U' F U' x'
F2L 1+2: U' R U' R' f R f' R U' R'
F2L 3: L' U L l U L' U' M'
F2L 4: L' U L U2 L' U2 L U' L' U L
OLL: U' F' L' U' L U L' U' L U F
PLL: y' x' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D'

Next: D' B2 R U' D F U' B F L' B U' B F' U2 D R L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 L' R2 D'


----------



## 5BLD (May 21, 2011)

scramble: D' B2 R U' D F U' B F L' B U' B F' U2 D R L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 L' R2 D'
Solution: Non-matching blocks speedsolve- 45 STM
D2 B2 U F' U' F2 U F'
U2 R U2 (R M) U2 R U' r'
U' R U R' U R U2 R'
U' M U M U M' U M' U2 M U2 M U M2 U' R2 U2 M U2 M

next: U2 R' D U2 L' D L' D' B L2 B' F2 R' F R2 B2 F2 R' D' B' D' F D U R U2 B2 F' L2 F


----------



## Rpotts (May 21, 2011)

> next: U2 R' D U2 L' D L' D' B L2 B' F2 R' F R2 B2 F2 R' D' B' D' F D U R U2 B2 F' L2 F




2x2x2 : D R' F2 R2 B U' (6)
Ps2x2x3 : F R' D2 R (4, 10)
PsF2L-1 : L2 * F' D F (4, 14)
EO : x2 L' U2 L F U2 F' (6, 20)
F2L + OLL : U L' U2 L U' L' U L (8, 28)
Finish : U B2 (30)

insert at * U' L D2 L' U L D2 L' (8)

38 moves HTM (I think that's PB)

First time using insertions (had to figure it out as i went)
of course, 0 moves cancelled. I tried a bunch of spots but couldn't get anything.

Next: 
D2 B2 F U' B F' U L2 D L R F2 R' D R' F' D' L' U' L' U B' F U2 D2


----------



## irontwig (May 22, 2011)

lolpråspeedsolve:

x U' F L R F x' y' R U' R' F [X-cross]
U2 R U R' U R U' R' [2nd pair]
L' U' L2 U2 L' [3rd pair]
y' U2 R U2 R' [4th pair+OLL]
y x R D' R U2 R' D R U2 R2 [PLL] (35)

Next: B D' R' L B R' F' B2 D' B R' B D2 R2 D2 L2 F D U' R2 U2 D' F' U2 L


----------



## Rpotts (May 22, 2011)

irontwig said:


> lolpråspeedsolve:
> Next: B D' R' L B R' F' B2 D' B R' B D2 R2 D2 L2 F D U' R2 U2 D' F' U2 L


 
wow your cfop solution is 3 less turns than my psuedo block FMC solution T_T

2x2x2 : z2 B' R U L2 (4)
2x2x3 : F U R' F U2 F' (6, 10)
EO : F' U2 F (3, 13)
F2L-1 : R U' R U' R' U R (7, 20)
F2L : U R U' R' U R U' R' (8, 28)
ZBLL : F' U2 F U F' U F R' U' R U' R' U2 R (14, 42)

41 moves cancelled HTM.

Next: F2 L' U2 D' B R' U F' R2 F' L2 U' R' D2 U' L B' U2 L F D2 L2 F U R


----------



## irontwig (May 23, 2011)

D' L' R2 B U B' U' R' U L U' R' F R' B2 R F' R' B2 U R' D' F D2 F R2 L2 D L' R2 (30)

On the inverse:

R2 L D' L2 [2x2x2]
R2 [Trial and error]
F' D' [2x2x3]
D' F' D R U'.R2 [Tripod]
U L' [F2L] 
U' R U B U' B' R2 L D [Leaving three corners]

.=B2 R F R' B2 R F' R'

End is :|

Next: U2 L' B2 D' B2 D L2 R2 U2 D' B2 U' D' F2 B2 L' U' R F2 R2 U D R' F B'


----------



## CubicNL (May 23, 2011)

Next: U2 L' B2 D' B2 D L2 R2 U2 D' B2 U' D' F2 B2 L' U' R F2 R2 U D R' F B'

Cross : F D' B' L2 D2 
F2L 1 : U R U R' L U L' 
F2L 2 : R' U R L' U L 
F2L 3 : R' U2 R2 U R'
F2L 4 : U' R' U R U2 y R U R'
OLL : U2 L' U L U2 L' y' U' L' U L U F 
G-Perm

Next: L F D L2 D2 B2 U' R' L' B2 R B2 U' B2 L' U2 D L D2 L D2 L2 D2 B' R'


----------



## SkouriSkaze (May 24, 2011)

Scramble: L F D L2 D2 B2 U' R' L' B2 R B2 U' B2 L' U2 D L D2 L D2 L2 D2 B' R'

Method: Fridrich

Cross: U2 L D' F' L' D'
F2L 1: y' R U' R' U2 R U' R'
F2L 2: y' U2 D' L' U L D
F2L 3: R U R' y R' U2 R U' R' U R
F2L 4: y' U2 R U R' U2 R U' R'
OLL: r U R' U' r' F R F'
PLL: y' U' F2 R2 F L F' R2 F L' F

Next: D' U2 R2 L2 U' L' R2 B2 R' U2 R D2 R U' F D2 U L' F B' U F R' L2 D2


----------



## irontwig (May 24, 2011)

x' F L' U' L
R U R' U R U2 R'
D' M2
z' M2 R U2 R2 U' M' U R2 U2
R U M' U' L2 U M U'
R x M2 U M2 U'
l' U2 M U2 M'

Next: L D R2 U L' D2 L2 U' F L U2 D2 R2 B2 F2 R2 B2 D2 R2 F B2 U B' L' R'


----------



## reyrey (May 24, 2011)

Scramble: L D R2 U L' D2 L2 U' F L U2 D2 R2 B2 F2 R2 B2 D2 R2 F B2 U B' L' R'
Method: CFOP

Cross: R F' D' B' D' F' D'
F2L 1: U2 R U2 R' U' R U2 R'
F2L 2: L' U' L U' F U F'
F2L 3: y2 U2 F U' F'
F2L 4: U' y' R U R' U R l U' R' U l'
OLL: R U2 R' R' F R F' R U2 R'
PLL: M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 M' U'

Next: F D L R2 U' B' F2 U R2 L U F U2 D' L2 D2 R F U2 D B' D' B' L F2


----------



## irontwig (May 24, 2011)

NoobZB:
U' L U' L' R U F2 U' [2x2x2 (yuck)] 
z' R2 B R' U B' R [XX-cross (In two ways)]
U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U' R [Third pair]
y x' F' U2 L' U' L2 F' L' F2 U' x [ZBF2L (actually Tripod LL)]
y2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R2 U' L' U R' U' L U' [ZBLL (Sune+Niklas)]

Next: U2 F' B' U2 B' L R' F2 B2 U B2 L' U2 R' D R2 U L' R' D2 L F D' R B


----------



## ben1996123 (May 24, 2011)

B L x2 F U' F R' y' L' U L D2
R' U2 R U' f R f'
U R U2 R' L U L' U
R U' R' U2 R' F R F' R U2 R'
x L U' L D2 L' U L D2 L2

D' U' L' B2 F2 R' B' R' L B2 D U B2 F2 R L' B2 F' L2 D' B U D B D


----------



## tociva (May 24, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> B L x2 F U' F R' y' L' U L D2
> R' U2 R U' f R f'
> U R U2 R' L U L' U
> R U' R' U2 R' F R F' R U2 R'
> ...


 
x' R' L' U B' U2 L' U x2
B' U B R' U' R U' R' U R
F U F'
L U' L' F' U2 F U2 F' U F
L U' L' U2 B' U2 B U2 B' U B
U F R U R' U' F'
U F' r U R' U' r' F R
U2 F2 U L R' F2 L' R U F2 U

R' U F' L F B' R2 F2 L' D U R F' U2 F D2 U F2 D2 U' L D' R' F' U


----------



## JLarsen (May 25, 2011)

Imunna do some annotated Petrus speedsolvin right hur

Let's kick it off with my record from 2 years ago, which is an 8.76 last layer skip =]

D2 R D B' R B2 F' R U' R B2 F R D2 R' F' D' U L F2 U' L' R2 F R' 

2x2x2- z2 U' L x2 y' R' L U L' 

2x2x3- x' U' R' U2 R U L U2 L'

EO- U2 R' F R (I didn't bother writing rotation there)

Step 4a- R' U R2 U' R' (again, self explanatory)

Step 4b and LL SKIP- U' (R' U R U')X3

36 move solution

4.11 TPS

Oh man, gave my self shivers.


----------



## ben1996123 (May 25, 2011)

R' U F' L F B' R2 F2 L' D U R F' U2 F D2 U F2 D2 U' L D' R' F' U

L' U' F U2 z U R' U' x'
U' L U L' U' f R f'
U' R U' R' d' R' U' R
(U' R U R')2
L U2 L2 U' L2 U' L'
U r U R' U R U2 r'
F' U' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2

F2 R' D2 U' L F L2 U' L' B2 F2 L U' D' B2 L' U B' F U2 R2 F D B2 R2


----------



## Rpotts (May 25, 2011)

F2 R' D2 U' L F L2 U' L' B2 F2 L U' D' B2 L' U B' F U2 R2 F D B2 R2

XXCross : D' L' U L' U' L' U R L' U L R (12)
F2L 3 : U R U2' R2' U' R (6, 18)
F2L 4 : F' U' F (3, 21)
OLL : y' M R U R' U R U2 R' U M' (10, 31)
PLL : y' R2 U' R2' u R2 y R2' U R2 u' R2' U (11, 42)

42 moves STM.

Next : D2 R D L F2 D2 U2 L' U' B' F2 R' F2 U F' U2 L U' B' R U2 L D' R F2


----------



## JLarsen (May 25, 2011)

tociva said:


> R' U F' L F B' R2 F2 L' D U R F' U2 F D2 U F2 D2 U' L D' R' F' U


 
FLU 2x2- y2 F2 R' U L U2 L' y R U2

My 2x2 was too long so I didn't get a chance to track but the corner next to the 2x2 catches my eye so I go for it.

2x2x3- y z' U' x' U' R2 U R' U z' F' L2

EO- R U R' F L' U L

Step 4a- y' R' U2 R

Step 4b + OLL skip- U' R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R'

PLL - U' Z perm

Edit lol ninjad so bad I'm so slow. Complete fail. Here's a scramble anyway. 
B2 F2 D' R2 D' U2 B2 D' U L2 U' R' D R' D F U R2 L D' F U2



Bonus: 3 move 2x2x3 scramble from a long time ago;

R2 B' U L2 B L' U2 L2 U2 L' R2 F' L2 D R' D2 R F2 R F' R2 D' R L U'


----------



## Ranzha (May 25, 2011)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> B2 F2 D' R2 D' U2 B2 D' U L2 U' R' D R' D F U R2 L D' F U2



Cross: R2 U' y r' U' F' L2 [6]
Pair 1: (U2 L U2 L') x' [4/10]
Pair 2: (U R' U' R) (F R' F' R) [8/18]
Pair 3: (L U L') [3/21]
Pair 4: y (R U R' U') (R U R') [7/28]
OLL: F (R U R' U') R F' (r U R' U' r') [12/40]
PLL: (R U R' F') (R U R' U') (R' F R2 U' R') [13/53]

Sweet.

L B U' L' R U' F D U' F R2 D2 R B' F D2 R' D B2 U2 L' R U' F2 D2


----------



## JLarsen (May 25, 2011)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> L B U' L' R U' F D U' F R2 D2 R B' F D2 R' D B2 U2 L' R U' F2 D2



2x2- z2 U' L' y' R' U2 l2

2x2x3- z B' R' U2 B x' L F' L'

EO- z' y' U F' L' U' L

Step4a- y' U' R U R' U R2

Step4b- U R U R' U2' R U R'

OLL- U' (Sune)

PLL- U' (U perm)

Next Scramble U2 F2 R2 D R2 B2 F2 D L2 B2 U2 R D' L' D B2 F2 L2 F' U F2 U'


----------



## Rpotts (May 25, 2011)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> 2x2- z2 U' L' y' R' U2 l2
> 
> 2x2x3- *z* B' R' U2 B x' L F' L'


 

fix'd


----------



## JLarsen (May 25, 2011)

Damnit! Thank you.


----------



## uberCuber (May 25, 2011)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> Next Scramble U2 F2 R2 D R2 B2 F2 D L2 B2 U2 R D' L' D B2 F2 L2 F' U F2 U'


 
y z' F' L' R' U R2 U'
z' x R U R U2 R' U' R2
U r' U L 
y' U' R' U R U2 R2 U R2 U R'
U L' U2 R U' R' U2 L R U' R'
U' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U2

51 moves (lolfail)

next: L2 U' R2 D R2 B L D2 U B L U' D' L2 F' U2 L B D R2 D' R U2 L R2


----------



## JyH (May 25, 2011)

L2 U' R2 D R2 B L D2 U B L U' D' L2 F' U2 L B D R2 D' R U2 L R2 

y' z'
F2 D2 L' u (4) 
U2 R' U2 R U L U' L' (8/12)
U' y R U2 R' U R U' R' (8/16)
y' R U R' L' U L (6/22)
U' R U R' U R U R' (8/30)
U' r U R' U' r' F R F' (9/39)
R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 U2 (13/52)

L' R' B F U2 F' L U' D' L' U2 F2 U2 L B' L U' F' B2 R2 L2 F2 R D2 B


----------



## uberCuber (May 25, 2011)

JyH said:


> L' R' B F U2 F' L U' D' L' U2 F2 U2 L B' L U' F' B2 R2 L2 F2 R D2 B


 
x2 R D L' y L2 R' D2
F L U' L' U' F'
L R' U2 L' U2 R
y L' U L
U R U' R' d' L' U L
U R' U' R U' R' U2 R
U R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U'

50 moves

next: D2 R' L' F2 R B2 D2 R2 U' R' B L D U2 F' D F D' B' D2 U F2 R B' U


----------



## JyH (May 25, 2011)

^^ I don't think it works =S.

D2 R' L' F2 R B2 D2 R2 U' R' B L D U2 F' D F D' B' D2 U F2 R B' U 

x2 z
F' R' L' D (4)
R U2 R' U2 L' U L (7/11)
U L U' L' U2 L U' L' (8/19)
U' R U' R' y U R U' R' (8/27)
U' y L U L' U L U' L' (8/35)
U2 l U' l' L' U' L U l U l' (11/46)
U R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 U (14/60) lol

L2 F' L2 R D2 F2 L B' F' U' L2 D' L B R L2 F B' U R' U2 L' B' U D'


----------



## EricReese (May 25, 2011)

B' D2 R F' L' D2
y R U2 M' x' y U' L y' U2 M' U M 
y' R U' R' F L' U2 L
y' U2 R' U2 R' U R
(Anyone know a better alg for this?) U2 R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U R'
R U2 R' U' R U' R'
U2 F perm

63 moves, lolol. Well thats how I would do the solve anyway

L2 R F2 R2 B2 U2 D2 B' R D' R' L B U' R2 U' B2 F D R2 D' R' D F L2


----------



## JyH (May 25, 2011)

EricReese said:


> (Anyone know a better alg for this?) U2 R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U R'



(U2) R' U' R' U' R' U R U R

Pretty similar, just 2 moves less.


----------



## Rpotts (May 25, 2011)

eric you should check your solution, at least one rotation is wrong (the y' before EO) and possibly some of the solve after it. Also your 2x2x3 was pretty bad, might want to work on that.


----------



## EricReese (May 25, 2011)

Rpotts said:


> eric you should check your solution, at least one rotation is wrong (the y' before EO) and possibly some of the solve after it. Also your 2x2x3 was pretty bad, might want to work on that.


 
Yea I'm practicing, its hard . And thanks for that alg JY.


----------



## irontwig (May 25, 2011)

y D' F' E' F2
x' U2 L' U F U L' U' x
R' U R U R' U' R
y' U2 R U' R2' F R F'
r' U2 R U R' U r
U l U' R D2 R' U R D2 R2

Next: L R' F' B D U' R2 B U R' D2 R' D' U' F2 D B D2 B' U L2 F' L U' R2


----------



## Brest (May 25, 2011)

JyH said:


> (U2) R' U' R' U' R' U R U R
> 
> Pretty similar, just 2 moves less.


I find this nice:

(U) F' R U R' U' R' F R


----------



## Rpotts (May 25, 2011)

irontwig said:


> L R' F' B D U' R2 B U R' D2 R' D' U' F2 D B D2 B' U L2 F' L U' R2



L2 F D' R L' B' U L D2 L' U' L D2 U F U2 R' U' F R U2 R U2 F' U' F R' U' R U' R' U R (33)

2x2x2 : L2 F D' R L' B' . L (7)
2x2x3 : U F U2 R' U' F (6, 13)
F2L-1 : R U2 R U2 F' U' F (7, 20)
Tripod: R' U' R (3, 23)
Leave 3 corners : U' R' U R (4, 27)

insert at . [U, L D2 L'] cancelling 2 moves. 

33 moves HTM, FMC PB. I didn't look for a better insertion though, could be there somewhere. Happy with cancelling 2 moves. 

Next : D' F2 R F' L B2 U2 B U F R D2 F2 D2 R2 U F R2 D2 R2 U R' B2 L' U


----------



## Cubenovice (May 25, 2011)

Brest said:


> I find this nice:
> 
> (U) F' R U R' U' R' F R



This is a nice ZZ alg as it does not affect EO despite the F moves.


----------



## Brest (May 25, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> This is a nice ZZ alg as it does not affect EO despite the F moves.


Indeed, it cycles 3 CE pairs. Nice finger tricks too!

(U) R' F R F' (Sledgehammer) R U R' (Sexy move -U') also works.



Rpotts said:


> Next : D' F2 R F' L B2 U2 B U F R D2 F2 D2 R2 U F R2 D2 R2 U R' B2 L' U



U' B L F R'
L' U' L' U F L' F'
z B' U L U2 L2 B' L
y U' R U R' U2 R U' R U' R'
U R' U L U' R U L'


Next: B2 L2 R2 U' R2 D U2 F2 U L2 D2 F' R' B U B2 R2 D U2 L2 D'


----------



## irontwig (May 25, 2011)

U' L' U2 F2 D' R U F U' F2 B2 D F' D' B F' L' F2 D2 B D2 R' D R L U' L' D2 L U L' (31)

U' L' U2 F2 D' R.B' F L' F2 D2 B D2 [Pseudo F2L]
R' D R L U' L' D2 L U L' [Leaving three edges]

.=U F U' F2 B2 D F' D' F2 B2

No fun end.

Next: F' R D L' B2 L F2 L2 R2 D' F2 B2 D' L2 D R2 B2 U2 L2 F2 R' L' F2 L D2


----------



## JLarsen (May 25, 2011)

EricReese said:


> (Anyone know a better alg for this?) U2 R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U R'


 Pair: U R U' R' U R U R'

OLL: U2 y' R' U R U R' U' R U R' U2 R

=3

Edit: I remember like half of "EJF2L". I'm so relearning the algs.


----------



## Brest (May 25, 2011)

irontwig said:


> Next: F' R D L' B2 L F2 L2 R2 D' F2 B2 D' L2 D R2 B2 U2 L2 F2 R' L' F2 L D2


 
U R' U2 F2 U' R2 U R F'
z R' F R F2 U2 F
R' U' R' U' R2 U' R' U' R U
z' y' l' U' L U R U' r' F
y R U' L U2 R' U R U2 R' L'


Next: U2 L2 D F2 D L2 U R2 D R2 F2 U2 L R' B U R F' R' B' F'


----------



## ben1996123 (May 25, 2011)

z' y' U R' F R y' U2 L2 U' F2
L U' L' R' U' R
R U' R' L U2 L'
U2 R U' R' U F' U F
r U' r' F
f U R U' R' f'
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U'

F' D' F' B' R' F' U R' D2 R2 B2 R' B L' R2 U F' B2 D' U' R U2 F2 U B


----------



## irontwig (May 25, 2011)

B' R U R' U2 B' U R' B' U' L U R2 U' L' U B2 L U2 L' R B2 U' F D2 L D' F2 L (29)

On inv:

L' F2 D L' D2 F'
U B2 R' L U2 L' B2
R2.B R U' B U2 R U' R' B

.=R2 U' L U R2 U' L' U

Next: L' U' F L2 B L R' B U2 R' B F D' R2 D B2 R2 D' U2 L F B' U2 R2 F


----------



## uberCuber (May 26, 2011)

irontwig said:


> Next: L' U' F L2 B L R' B U2 R' B F D' R2 D B2 R2 D' U2 L F B' U2 R2 F


 
y' L' U' F U F R F2
x2 R U2 R2 F U' F2 R2 F2
L' U' L y' R U2 R' U2 y' L' U' L U'
z U2 R U2 R' L' U R U L U L' U M' B'

40 moves lol

Next: L R2 B' R D R' D L' F2 U2 F' B2 D2 U F' R L B' F R' F L' F2 L' U'


----------



## JyH (May 26, 2011)

Brest said:


> I find this nice:
> 
> (U) F' R U R' U' R' F R


 
Wow, thanks for that alg! I never use Fs in F2L, but this is pretty smooth!

L R2 B' R D R' D L' F2 U2 F' B2 D2 U F' R L B' F R' F L' F2 L' U' 

y z'
M' F' U L2 F' L' z' (7)
U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' (8/15)
U R' U2 R U' R' U R (8/23)
U L' U L2 U' L (6/29)
y' U' R U' R' U R U' R' (8/37)
U f R U R' U' f' U' F R U R' U' F' (13/50)
U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U2 (19/69)

lol move count
Tried something fun for cross.

L2 D F2 U' L D' F2 D2 F R' B' L2 U R' F' B' D F' R2 L2 B F2 U F' U


----------



## OMGitsSolved (May 26, 2011)

Scramble: L2 D F2 U' L D' F2 D2 F R' B' L2 U R' F' B' D F' R2 L2 B F2 U F' U 
Inspection: ...
2x2: L d' D L' U2 r2 x2 y (6)
2x2x3: R U2 R' U R U2 R' U R (15) 
EO: R U R' L F L' y' (21)
F2L -1: U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' U R (31)
F2L: U2 R U' R' U2 R U' R' (39)
OLL: y2 r U R' U' r' F R F' (47)
PLL: y2 R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2 y' L U' L' U' (60)
My move count sucks. I really want to learn Heise... I know most of it I just don't know how to do comms and conjugates. Any tips Petrus solvers?
Next: R D F2 D B D' F' R B U D' B' U2 L' F' B' D L' D2 R2 F B' L' R2 B2


----------



## OMGitsSolved (May 26, 2011)

Scramble: R D F2 D B D' F' R B U D' B' U2 L' F' B' D L' D2 R2 F B' L' R2 B2 
Inspection: ...
2x2: U' M2 z U' M2 R' b' 
2x2x3: y R' U F R' U' B U' B' U' R' U R
EO: U2 F2 U2 F2 L' U L y' R U' R' U' F' U2 F U R U R' U R U' R'
OLL: U' R' U L U' R U L' R U R' U R U2 R' U R' U' R U' R' U2 R
EPLL: U' y' M2 U' M2 U' M' U2 M2 U2 M'
Comments:At first I was trying but I have some stress so I just did what ever I wanted.
Next: U2 B2 F2 R B2 L' F2 B' D' B2 L B2 F' U2 R2 D' F R2 B' D B U2 D' R' L


----------



## Brest (May 26, 2011)

JyH said:


> Wow, thanks for that alg! I never use Fs in F2L, but this is pretty smooth!



You're welcome! I got it from someone else on speedsolving.com so past it on.



OMGitsSolved said:


> Next: U2 B2 F2 R B2 L' F2 B' D' B2 L B2 F' U2 R2 D' F R2 B' D B U2 D' R' L



x L' U2 r' U' R U r 
x F U' R' U F'
U' R2 F R2 F'
y' r U r' R U R' U' r U' r'
y' U' r U R' U' L' z l' U2 r' U' r U2 l' U l2

Wide turns ftw.

Next: F2 R2 F2 D2 L' D2 F2 L U2 L2 U2 F' L' R U B' L2 D F' D U


----------



## Cubenovice (May 26, 2011)

I got it from Cride5 when discussing ZZ.
I really love it as it is basically an OLL without the double layer turn so it is a very familiar movement.


----------



## irontwig (May 26, 2011)

U' B U2 D R2 U R' F D' L' B' L F2 L' B L2 D2 F2 D' R L F D F' D' L' F R' F (29)

U' B U2 D R2 U R' F D' F2.L [2x2x3]
D2 F2 D' R [Psuedo F2L]
L F D F' D' L' F [LLEF+1]
R' F [Undo pseudoness]

.=F2 L' B' L F2 L' B L

Next: U2 D2 L' R F' L' R U F2 L2 U' R2 B2 L' U2 F2 D2 R2 U F2 D2 L2 D R D2


----------



## OMGitsSolved (May 26, 2011)

8355 MMC
Cross: R U2 U F D' U r2 (7)
F2L1: R' U R U y' L' U L (14)
F2L2: U R U' R' U R' U' R (22)
F2L3: U L U2 L' U2 L U L' (30)
I guess EO?: F' U' F U2 R U' R' F' U F U2 R U' R' F' U2 F U' (48)
EP: T-Perm (62)
z2 y'
CP: D U R U' R' D' U R U' R' D2 R U R' U' R U R' U' z' y R U R' U' R U R' U' L' U R U' R' U R U' R' L F2 (100)

Man that method is the best for MMC.

Next: L D R' B R B2 F2 L2 F L2 F U' R' B F U B R D' U' B' U2 L2 R2 F


----------



## Cubenovice (May 26, 2011)

OMGitsSolved said:


> Next: L D R' B R B2 F2 L2 F L2 F U' R' B F U B R D' U' B' U2 L2 R2 F



Inspired by Cride's ZZ av 12 posted this afternoon: A ZZ solve

EO line B D2 R' L B U L2 U'
1st pair L D2 R L2 D2 L
2nd pair D L D2 L' D2 R' D' R
3rd pair L D L' D' R D R'
4th pair D2 L D L' D2 L D L'
OLL F' R F L' F' R' F L D'
PLL M2 D' M2 D' M D2 M2 D2 M D2
63 HTM lousy F2L

NEXT R2 D' R D R' F' B2 L D R2 F R2 B' F2 R2 U L' R D' F' U2 R D2 B' U'


----------



## Rpotts (May 27, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> NEXT R2 D' R D R' F' B2 L D R2 F R2 B' F2 R2 U L' R D' F' U2 R D2 B' U'


 
L2 U' L U F - 2x2x2 (5)
L' D' L D' B2 - 2x2x3 (5, 10)
D2 L' B D B' - EO (5, 15)
L' D2 L D2 L2 - F2L-1 (5, 20)
B D B' D2 B D2 B' D2 B D B' D - Leave 3 Corners (12, 32)
L B' L F2 L' B L F2 L2 - A Perm (9, 41)


----------



## OMGitsSolved (May 27, 2011)

Whatever. I'm doing cubenovice's.
Scramble: R2 D' R D R' F' B2 L D R2 F R2 B' F2 R2 U L' R D' F' U2 R D2 B' U' 
Inspection: z2
EOLine: R' F B' L' B' R2 D 
LHB1: L U' L U L' U2 L U' L'
RHB1: U R U2 R U R' U2 R U' R' U' R
LHB2: R U R' U L' U2 L U' L' U' L
RHB2: U2 R U2 R' U R U R'
OLL: F R' F' L F R F' L'
PLL: U M2 U' M2 U' M' U2 M2 U2 M'
First day of ZZ. How did I do?

Next: L2 B L' D2 B D2 U' R D2 R B2 D2 L2 D U F' U D' B' U' B U' B2 U F2


----------



## JyH (May 27, 2011)

L2 B L' D2 B D2 U' R D2 R B2 D2 L2 D U F' U D' B' U' B U' B2 U F2 

x2 y'
D R L2 U' R' U R D2 F (9)
R U' R' U' L U' L' (7/16)
U R U R' U' R U R' y' R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 (13/29)
R' F R U R' U' F' U R (9/38)
U' R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R (12/50)

U' L D' F2 L R' U' R2 U L2 B' F2 U R U2 F' U' R' D2 U' R' U2 F2 D2 B'

EDIT: Just realized I missed a preserved pair when I put in the last cross edge. :fp


----------



## OMGitsSolved (May 27, 2011)

U' L D' F2 L R' U' R2 U L2 B' F2 U R U2 F' U' R' D2 U' R' U2 F2 D2 B' 
Method: Cride's CF M2 Method
Inspection: z2 
Corners: R' F' U' R U R' B' U' B R2 U F2 U2 R2 U R2 U' E (18)
Left Block: M L' U M2 U' L l2 U' M2 U L2 (29)
Right Block: r2 U M2 U' R2 L F' M2 F L' U M U' L' B M2 B' L (47)
L6E: M' U2 M U2 M' U M2 U2 M U M U2 M' U2 M2 (62)
Interesting method. It's fun.
Next:F' R2 L F' R' B2 F D2 F2 B' R F B' L2 R D' F' B U2 L U' B D2 F' B2


----------



## uberCuber (May 27, 2011)

OMGitsSolved said:


> Next:F' R2 L F' R' B2 F D2 F2 B' R F B' L2 R D' F' B U2 L U' B D2 F' B2


 
I present to you, the do random **** until the cube is solved method.

x2 R U2 F2 R2 U L2 y L' D' L
y L F U2 R' F2 R L' U L U' L' y U2 L F2 L'
U2 R U' R' U' R U2 R'
U R U' L' U R U' L
U R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U2

53 moves

Next: D2 F U D F L B2 F' L' U' L' D2 B' R D' L' R2 D' U2 F' L' F B L2 F'


----------



## Rpotts (May 27, 2011)

OMGitsSolved said:


> Whatever. I'm doing cubenovice's.
> Scramble: R2 D' R D R' F' B2 L D R2 F R2 B' F2 R2 U L' R D' F' U2 R D2 B' U'
> Inspection: z2
> EOLine: R' F B' L' B' R2 D
> ...


 
instead of RHB2: U2 R U2 R' U R U R' try 

R U R' U2' R U R'

EOLine was pretty good, f2l could use work. 

OLL: F R' F' L F R F' L' try performing like

F R' F' r U R U' r' or if you like -

x U R' U' L U R U' r'

Also,


> Whatever. I'm doing cubenovice's.



have some patience man.


----------



## Dacuba (May 27, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> Next: D2 F U D F L B2 F' L' U' L' D2 B' R D' L' R2 D' U2 F' L' F B L2 F'



edit: 2 mistakes + movecount corrected

inspection z2

[Cross] D' L B D R2 B' R (7/7)

[#1] U' R U' R' (4/11)
[#2] U2 f' L' f (4/15)
[#3] U' y' R U2 R' y U L' U2 L (8/23)
[#4] U2 y' L U2 L' U2 L U' L' (8/31)

[OLL] l' left-sexy l (6/37)
[PLL] U [R2 Uw' R U' R U R' Uw R2 y R U' R'] U2 (14/51)


----------



## Brest (May 27, 2011)

Dacuba said:


> Next: D2 F U D F L B2 F' L' U' L' D2 B' R D' L' R2 D' U2 F' L' F B L2 F'
> 
> inspection z2
> 
> ...


I like your 2nd pair, wide turns ftw.

Try this for the 3rd pair, it also solves edge orientation:

[#3] L F' L' F L' U L

Then there's a single rotation into a 2gen finish:

[#4] y R U' R' U' R U R'
[OLL] U R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R
[PLL] U' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2


Oh, here's the next scramble too:
F2 L D2 U2 L B2 D2 R2 D2 U2 R D L' R' B L2 U' F R U' R


----------



## Cubenovice (May 27, 2011)

Wide turns...
I just realised that I have been corrupted by FMC...
Even in this thread I always write my solutions without cube rotations and adjust notation for double layer moves.


----------



## iSolve (May 27, 2011)

Cross: L' U L' B L' U' L F' R' F'

#1: d' R' U R U' R' U' 
#2: R U' R' U2 (y') R' U' R U' R' U R
#3: R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R'
#4: y' U2 R U' R' U R U' R'

OLL: R B' R' B R B' R' B R' U' R U R' U' R
PLL: y2 R U R' F' R U2 R' U2 R' F R U R U2 R' U'

Next: D' B2 R2 B R F' U' F2 D B U2 R U2 B' F2 D2 B' U' B2 R D' U' B R2 U B R2 F' U' F'


----------



## irontwig (May 27, 2011)

B D' F D' U2
L F' R' D R2
F' L' F2 U' F' L2 B L' B' U'
D' L' D' R' D L' D' U B2 U' R D2

Next: D B U B2 R2 B2 R L F2 R2 F U B' U D' F U' R' F' U' L' B U2 F' B


----------



## OMGitsSolved (May 28, 2011)

D B U B2 R2 B2 R L F2 R2 F U B' U D' F U' R' F' U' L' B U2 F' B 

Inspection: y2
2x2: R L F L' z' y B U2 r' (6)
2x2x3: B' U R U R' U y L' U' L y (15)
EO: L' U L R U2 R' y' (21)
1x2x2: R U' R U' R' U' R (28)
1x1x2: R U R' U R U' R' U (36)
OLL: R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R (45)
PLL: L U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R U' (57)

Next: F' R U' R2 L' B D2 F' B2 U2 L D' L2 B2 L' F2 B2 U' L B R F' B' L2 R


----------



## JyH (May 28, 2011)

F' R U' R2 L' B D2 F' B2 U2 L D' L2 B2 L' F2 B2 U' L B R F' B' L2 R 

y' z'
L' D F D2 L2 (5)
y' R' U R2 U R (5/10)
R' U2 R y' R U' R' (6/16)
U' y' R U R' (4/20)
y' R U2 R' U' R U R' (7/27)
U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R (10/37)
U R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 (13/50)

D L D2 R2 D U L' D2 U2 L' B2 L' D F R2 F B' D U F U' F B R U


----------



## uberCuber (May 28, 2011)

OMGitsSolved said:


> D B U B2 R2 B2 R L F2 R2 F U B' U D' F U' R' F' U' L' B U2 F' B
> 
> Inspection:
> 2x2:
> ...


 
don't think the solution works :3


----------



## OMGitsSolved (May 28, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> don't think the solution works :3


Wow.


----------



## ben1996123 (May 28, 2011)

D L D2 R2 D U L' D2 U2 L' B2 L' D F R2 F B' D U F U' F B R U

x z' F R' F' D2 R D'
R U' R' U R U' R'
L' U L U2 F U F'
y U2 R U2 R2 U' R
U R U' R' U R U R'
F' L' U' L U L' U' L U F
U2 z U' D' R2 D R D' R2 U R' D (epicpll ftw.)

D' L' F L' U B R D U' R F L R' F' L D2 L' D' B' L' F' D2 R2 F2 U


----------



## Rpotts (May 28, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> D' L' F L' U B R D U' R F L R' F' L D2 L' D' B' L' F' D2 R2 F2 U


 
L' R D U B' R D F' D' B' D' B F L D' L' U L D' L' U' F D' F D' F2 D2 F2 D F D' F' D2 F D' (35)

2x2x2 : L' R D U B' (5)
2x2x3 : R D F' D' B' D' B (7, 12)
EO : F L D2 . L' (4, 16)
F2L-1 : F D' F D' F2 D2 F' (7, 23)
Leave 3 Corners : F' D F D' F' D2 F D' (8, 31)

insert at . D L' U L D' L' U' L (cancels 3 moves)

Next : L D L2 D2 U2 F' R' F2 U2 L2 R2 F2 B L R2 F2 U2 L F2 D R' B' R L2 U2


----------



## Brest (May 28, 2011)

Rpotts said:


> Next : L D L2 D2 U2 F' R' F2 U2 L2 R2 F2 B L R2 F2 U2 L F2 D R' B' R L2 U2



L' D' L' U L D L' U D B' L' B' D' B2 D B' L2 B2 L B L D' R F (24 HTM)

New PB. :tu



Spoiler



A small amount of NISS.

Scramble:
L D L2 D2 U2 F' R' F2 U2 L2 R2 F2 B L R2 F2 U2 L F2 D R' B' R L2 U2
Inverse:
U2 L2 R' B R D' F2 L' U2 F2 R2 L' B' F2 R2 L2 U2 F2 R F U2 D2 L2 D' L' 

On normal scramble.

L2 : CE pair
U2 : 1x2x2 square

Switch to inverse scramble.
Premoves (D' U2 L2)

F' : 1x2x2 square
R' : 2x2x2
D : pseudo 2x2x3 (find premove D')
L' : CE pair
B' L' B2 : 1x2x2 square & free CE pair
L' : F2L-1
L' B D' B2 D : EO preserving pair
B L B : Leave 3 corners

Invert and combine:
L2 @ U2 D
B' L' B'
D' B2 D B' L2
B2 L B
L D' R F

Insert @ [LD'L',U] to cancel 2 moves

I looked for a better solution with more NISS but this was the 1st and the best L3C I found.
I did manage to find the same finish with the normal scramble by switching after F2L-1; which makes sense now that I've seen it.


Next: U' R2 D L2 D' L2 U L2 R2 B2 U L' R B R' D' U R2 F L R2


----------



## irontwig (May 28, 2011)

y x D' F U' R U [2x2x2]
z' R U' R' U2 R U [2x2x3]
x' U' R' y U R U' R' [F2L-1]
L' U L U L' U' L U' L F' L' F [F2L+EO]
R U R' U R U2 R' U [L(o)L]

<3 Freefop

Next: L2 D2 U' R2 U2 D B' L B' U B' L B2 F2 U2 L F2 D B2 L2 U2 R U R U'


----------



## Rpotts (May 28, 2011)

irontwig said:


> Next: L2 D2 U' R2 U2 D B' L B' U B' L B2 F2 U2 L F2 D B2 L2 U2 R U R U'


 
on the inverse scramble : U R' U' R' U2 L2 B2 D' F2 L' U2 F2 B2 L' B U' B L' B D' U2 R2 U D2 L2

R D' U' F' U2 F L' U' R2 U R L' U L U L' U' M U' R' r2 U R' U' r' F R F M2 F2 U' F2 M2 F2 U' (38 HTM)

2x2x3+CE : R D' U' F' U2 F L' U' R2 U R L' (12)
Moar CE : U L U L' (4, 16)
F2L + EO : U' M U' M' (6, 22)
COLL : r U R' U' r' F R F' (8, 30)
X Perm : F2 M2 F2 U' F2 M2 F2 U' (10, 40)


inverting that makes 
U F2 M2 F2 U F2 M2 F' R' F' r U R U' r2 R U M' U L U' L' U' L R' U' R2 U L F' U2 F U D R'

Could've been a good solve if I knew how to do the L4C case better than COLL - X perm... stupid one twisted corner.

Oh well, <3 FreeFOP too.


----------



## Cubenovice (May 29, 2011)

Rpotts said:


> Could've been a good solve if I knew how to do the L4C case better than COLL - X perm... stupid one twisted corner.



Just insert two 3-cyles! Lot's of possibilties for the 1st cycle as the orientation of the twisted corner does not matter.
Or just one if you put the first straight after your FL2 + EO: *R* B R' F R B' R' F' the R already cancels 2 moves leaving 3 corners at 28 moves (M' = L *R'*)


----------



## irontwig (May 30, 2011)

'cos Rpotts didn't post a new scramble:

Scramble: B R2 D R' L' U2 L D F2 U L' R2 F' B' L R2 D' L D' R U B2 U2 L D2

B' U R' F2 R2 B U B' R2 F D' F L F U2 R2 D' R' D B2 D R2 D R2 D2 R B2 (27)

B' U R' D'.L F U2 [2x2x2 (Trial and error)]
R2 D' R' D B2 D R2 D R2 D2 R B2 [Leaving 2C2E]

Insert at dot: D F2 R2 B U B' R2 F D' F (Two moves cancel)

Next: B' F' D' U L D2 U L' B R2 F' D' B F D' B' U' D2 L B' F' U D' L' F2


----------



## Cubenovice (May 30, 2011)

irontwig said:


> Next: B' F' D' U L D2 U L' B R2 F' D' B F D' B' U' D2 L B' F' U D' L' F2



failsolve
D' R' U2 R' U' cross
D' B' pair
R2 U R2 U' insert pair
D2 B2 R' B' L B R *L2 D'* F2L-slot
*D L2* D' L D L' D' F2L+EO
Asune leaves 3 twisted corners: nah...
Inverse Sune leaves two twisted corners: sigh...
Oh well: inverse sune it is:
B L2 B' L' B L' B' L' B2 leaves two tsiwted corners
to lazy to think so a no brain comm finish
B U B' D2 B U' B' D2
R D' L' D R D' L D R2

NEXT: L D L2 R F2 L2 R2 B2 L2 U' D2 F' U2 L' U' F2 L F2 R2 U' B' F' U D' L'


----------



## JyH (May 30, 2011)

L D L2 R F2 L2 R2 B2 L2 U' D2 F' U2 L' U' F2 L F2 R2 U' B' F' U D' L' 

U' R' F B L2 D2 (6)
U2 y' L' U L (4/10)
U y' L' U' L (4/14)
U2 y' L' U' L U2 L U' L' (8/22)
y' R U R' U' y' R' U R (7/29)
U' M' U M U2 M' U M (8/37)
U R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R U2 (14/51)

F' R D B' R' F D2 F2 D' U' F' B L F' D2 R2 B U2 F2 B2 R U2 R' L' B'


----------



## irontwig (May 31, 2011)

F U2 F2 U' R D R' B2 D2 L D' R L' F L' F' R' D L2 F' D F B' U B' U' B2 D' B' U2 (30)

F U2 F2 U' [2x2x2]
R D R' B2 [2x2x3]
D.L' D L2 F' D F D [F2L]
D' B' U B' U' B2 D [OLLCP+1 (lol)]
D2 B' U2 [Undo psuedoness]

.=D L D' R L' F L' F' R' L

Next: L2 F' L2 B R2 B D' L2 F' D F' L F U' L U D' R F2 L2 U D' L2 R2 B


----------



## RCTACameron (May 31, 2011)

x D' R' U' R2 y L U2 L' R U' F U2 R' F (12)
R U R' y L U L' (6/18)
U2 L' U' L U L' U' L2 (8/26)
y2 U2 R2 F R F' R U2 R2 (8/34)
U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U2 (13/47)

Next: F R L F' R D2 L D' F D2 U2 L2 B L D L2 U' B' U2 R F L D' F2 L2


----------



## speed (May 31, 2011)

ZZ
EOline:y z2 D F R2 L' B' U R2 D'
BLOCK 1: U R' U2 R U R U2 R2
2: L U L' 
F2L PAIR: U L' U' R' U' R 
2: U L U' L' U L U' L' U' L 
OLL: R U R' U R U2 R' 
PLL: U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U'
NEXT : B2 F U' B' F' L2 R B F2 D' U' R D' B2 F2 D2 U' R' D2 F R F D' U2 L


----------



## irontwig (May 31, 2011)

y2 R D2 F' R' F' R2 D F2
L2 u' L2 u L2
R' U' R U2 L U L'
y R U' R' y' R' U2 R
x' L' U' L D' L' U L D
F' R' D R U' R' D' R U 

Next: D2 B R' D F D F2 L R2 U2 B2 U R D' F D' R L2 B' D R L' U2 R' D


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 31, 2011)

irontwig said:


> Next: D2 B R' D F D F2 L R2 U2 B2 U R D' F D' R L2 B' D R L' U2 R' D


 
CROSS---F' D2 L' F2 D(5/5)
1ST PAIR---y L' U L y' R' U2 R (6/11)
2ND PAIR ---y' R' U' R L' U L (6/17)
3RD + 4TH PAIR---U' R U R' F U R' U' F' R (SO COOL) (10/27)
OLLcp---y R U R' U' R U' R' F' U' F R U R' (13/40)
PLL-ZPERM(AUF) (10/50)

Pretty awesome.
Next-R B R' D' F' D' L2 R F' D' L2 D' B U2 R U' R F' U2 F2 U F L' U' L


----------



## irontwig (May 31, 2011)

lolsolve:

x2 L U R D2 F2 r' U F2
z y R U R' U R U' R2 F2 R
U2 L'
U' M' U M U2 M' U M
x' U' y' R E R' U R E' R'

Next: R2 F' U2 L F' L' R2 B U' D' L' D2 B D F' D' U' R' L U2 D L2 F2 R2 B2


----------



## kinch2002 (May 31, 2011)

irontwig said:


> Next: R2 F' U2 L F' L' R2 B U' D' L' D2 B D F' D' U' R' L U2 D L2 F2 R2 B2


Double x-cross: D' F' D L B' L z2 U R U' R' D' B' L
F2L#3: y2 M F M' 
Madeup ZBF2L: U' R U' R' U' F' U L' U L F
<R,U> LL: R' U2 R2 U R2 U R U' R U' R' U

New scramble: F R2 F2 L2 R' D2 B2 L' U' L D2 R' D' F' R B R D' R2 U2 R2 B' D2 U' B'


----------



## irontwig (May 31, 2011)

D2 L' D2 U2 L2 D F D2 R D2 L2
x' R U R' U R U R'
U2 L' U2 L U' y' R U R'
y R U2 R D r' U2 L2 D L' U2 L D' L' U2 B' R2

Next: U2 R L U2 F2 B' D2 B U F' R B R F2 D L2 F' D' B D2 L B' R F2 R2


----------



## kinch2002 (May 31, 2011)

irontwig said:


> Next: U2 R L U2 F2 B' D2 B U F' R B R F2 D L2 F' D' B D2 L B' R F2 R2


Opp-cross and first 2 pairs: x' B2 R' U R2 U R2 U' R U R' U2 R
F2L#3: L' U2 L U L' U' L
Finish rotationless F2L: U f' L' f U2 L2 F' L' F L'
OLLCP: y' F' L' U L U L' U' L F
Fix cross: M2 U2 M2
U x' B' R2 B M2 B' R2 B2 L2 B' M2 B L2 B'


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Jun 1, 2011)

Guess I'll give myself my own scramble.
R D' R' U2 F U' B D L2 D' U B F' R2 L' U B R2 B' D2 B L2 B' D2 R' 
Inspection: z2 y2
EO: U' D2 B (3)
CO: R' L2 U' L U' R U R' U R U2 R' U R' U' R U' R' U2 R (20)
ME-G: D' U R E2 R' D L' E2 L (29)
CS: U2 R2 (31)
ES: U M' U2 M U' D M' U2 M (40)
E-Slice: Skip
PLL Parity: M2 U2 M2 (43)
U PLL: R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 F' U F U (56)
D PLL: z2 R U R' y R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 (68)

Next: L' F B' L B' U D' L2 D' U2 B' D2 L' U' R2 L2 B2 D' R2 D2 B2 D U' F L2


----------



## JyH (Jun 1, 2011)

L' F B' L B' U D' L2 D' U2 B' D2 L' U' R2 L2 B2 D' R2 D2 B2 D U' F L2 

z2 y'
D' L F' D' R L U2 L' D'
U2 y' L' U L
y' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R'
U2 L U' L' U2 L U' L'
y' R U' R' U' y' R' U R
R U R' U R U' y R U' R' F'
U R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R'

B' F U' D2 R U L2 U2 B D' B' U' R B2 U R2 L F2 B R' L' D2 B D' F2


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 1, 2011)

y2 R' F' y' L' F' L D
U2 L' U' L
y U' L' U L U2 L' U L
y U' R U R' U R U' R'
U' L' U L U' L' U' L U L' U' L
U' R U R' U' R U2 R'
R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R

Next-L' R F' R B2 F2 L' B2 F' D B' U2 R2 B U L' F' L B2 L2 R F' U D2 L'


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Jun 1, 2011)

U' L' B' u' R u2 F 
F U F' U' L U' L'
U R' U2 R2 U' R' U2
L' U' L U' F U F'
U B U B' U R' U' R
F R U R' U' F' U F' L' U' L U F U F R U R' U' F'
U2 R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U

Next: D' U2 F2 L2 R B L' R2 F' U2 D' F L R2 F L D R' D' F L2 U R2 L' U

EDIT: Ninja'd


----------



## irontwig (Jun 1, 2011)

U F' E2 L F2 L2 B L
U L U' L' d' R' U' R
d D2 R' U2 R D2
y U2 R U R'
R U2 R D r' R' D2 R U R' D2 R U r D' R2 U2

Next: U2 L2 B' L2 D' U2 F2 D2 B L B2 L D2 L' F2 B' R2 D2 R F2 D2 L' U' D2 B2


----------



## brunovervoort (Jun 1, 2011)

L y R' F' R' F' L D R' 
U' y L' U' L U y' R' U' R
U y' R' U R U L' U' L
y R U R' U2 R U' R' U R U R'
U y' R U' R' U y L' U L
R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R'
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'

Next: D U2 B' F' L2 F' L' F L' U B2 F2 D' B' F' U L' F2 R' B' L R2 D F' D


----------



## SkouriSkaze (Jun 1, 2011)

Scramble: D U2 B' F' L2 F' L' F L' U B2 F2 D' B' F' U L' F2 R' B' L R2 D F' D 

Cross: R' F' L D2 F D
F2L #1: L R' L' U2 R' U R
F2L #2: L' U' L U L U2 L' U L U' L'
F2L #3: L' U' L U2 y' R U R' U2 R U' R
F2L #4: U' R' U' R
OLL: y' f R U R' U' f' y' F' r U R' U' r' F R
PLL: U y2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'

Next: D2 B2 U' F' U D L2 F L2 D' B' D' L' D L' U' D2 L' U' L D' R2 L' U' B2


----------



## StefanR (Jun 1, 2011)

F R D' R B2 D
R U2 R' F U F'
R U R' U' L U' L'
U R U R' U2 B U B'
R U R' U F' U' F
U2 R' U' R z' y' R U' R' F R U R'
x U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U F' L' U L U'

Next: U R B2 L' B2 U' F U' D2 F R B' U2 R D' U2 B F' D2 U' L2 R2 B' F2 L


----------



## Brest (Jun 1, 2011)

StefanR said:


> Next: U R B2 L' B2 U' F U' D2 F R B' U2 R D' U2 B F' D2 U' L2 R2 B' F2 L



Linear

B2 F' L
F U2
R D' L' F' D' L2
R' U2 R2 B2 R'
B U B' U B' U' B'
B' U B U2
[L',URU']
[U2,RD'R']

meh


Next: D2 R2 F U2 B R2 F2 R2 B L B D U2 B U L B2 R B2 F


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 1, 2011)

Lol fail linear stuff attempt, no taking back of moves allowed

F U L F' U L' makes 2x2x2 and stuff
R2 U' B' R B makes F2L-slot with two bad edges
U' F U F' U F U' F' slot
R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 crazy edge swapping fixes a slot and makes pair on top
F R' F' R and U' R U2 R' for EO
U F' U' F U2 leaves two corners twisted in place... Doh
Sunecombo: U2 R' U2 R U R' U R U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R'

next: U D2 L U' F' U2 D2 F' U2 D' L' F2 R F2 D2 R U' R2 D2 B' F R2 F' D' L'


----------



## kinch2002 (Jun 1, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> next: U D2 L U' F' U2 D2 F' U2 D' L' F2 R F2 D2 R U' R2 D2 B' F R2 F' D' L'


Done almost linearly
L F2 D2 B U' F' (2x2x2)
z2 y F' R' L F2 L' (Cross and F2L#2)
U' R' U R U2 y' R' F R F' (F2L#3 and EO)
L U L' U2 L2 D L' U2 L D' L2 U2 (F2L#4 and LL edges cancelling into commutator for L3C)
32 moves

New scramble: R' D2 F2 D' B' L U2 F' B R2 D2 L2 B' F D F2 D U2 B U2 L2 D' U2 L F2


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Jun 1, 2011)

Scramble: R' D2 F2 D' B' L U2 F' B R2 D2 L2 B' F D F2 D U2 B U2 L2 D' U2 L F2
ZZ
Inspection: Nah.
EOLine: R L' F2 D2 F U F2
RB: (R2 L2 U2 R2 L2) U' R' U' R U2 R' U R L' U2 L R U2 R' U R U R'
LB: U' L U L' U L' U' L U2 L' U L2 U' L' U' L U L' U2 L U' L'
OLL: U2 r U R' U' R' F R F' U2
PLL: R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'

Next: L' U' B2 F' D2 F U2 B U' L' B R' F R2 F B2 L B' L D B2 D2 F R2 D


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Jun 1, 2011)

OMGitsSolved said:


> Next: L' U' B2 F' D2 F U2 B U' L' B R' F R2 F B2 L B' L D B2 D2 F R2 D


ZZ
Inspection:
EOLine: R F2 D F D B D' B U2 L2 R D'
FB: U R' U' R' U' L' R U' R' U' L' U L' U' L U' L' U' L 
SB: R U' R' U2 R U R' R' U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R' U' R
OLL: U2 x U R' U' L U R U' r'
PLL: U2 x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R
Next: D B F2 L' R' U L' F2 U2 B' U' F2 L D' L' U B2 F2 R' B' L' B2 L U2 B

500th POST!


----------



## JyH (Jun 1, 2011)

D B F2 L' R' U L' F2 U2 B' U' F2 L D' L' U B2 F2 R' B' L' B2 L U2 B 

z2 y
D F' R y' L' U L D2 R' (8)
y R U' R' (3/11)
U R' U2 R U2 R' U R (8/19)
L' U L (3/22)
U2 S R U R' U' f' U' F (10/32)
U (1/33)

 33 moves

Solution with 1 less move: (Thanks for the alg, Ryan!)


Spoiler



z2 y
D F' R y' L' U L D2 R' (8)
y R U' R' (3/11)
U R' U2 R U2 R' U R (8/19)
L' U L (3/22)
y' L' d' R d L U' L' B' L (9/31)
U' (1/32)


U2 B' D2 R B D U L2 U R U B' L D2 R' L U2 B2 L R U L2 B F2 U' 8422 if you see this


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Jun 1, 2011)

JyH said:


> U2 B' D2 R B D U L2 U R U B' L D2 R' L U2 B2 L R U L2 B F2 U' 8422 if you see this


Jeff made me do this.
ZZ
Inspection:lol nah.
EOLine: U D' F B' D2 L D
FB: R2 U2 L U2 L U' R U R' L U2 L' U2 L U' L' 
SB: U2 R' U R U' (R U R' U')*3
OLL: U' x U R' U' L U R U' r'
PLL: U L U' R' U L' U2 R U R' U2 R U
Next: L' R' B' U' F' U2 D R2 U D2 L U F R D2 B' U' R2 D2 B2 F2 D2 F2 B2 R2


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 1, 2011)

@JyH
OLL-L' d' R d L U' L' B' L
Just saying. I find my alg faster.


----------



## JyH (Jun 1, 2011)

I used to use that alg, but I was really bad ad it, and found it really awkward. The only that slows me down in my alg is the S, which I usually just perform as F' f to avoid a regrip. Although just for this, I wish I had used that alg. Would've saved me an AUF.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh and one more thing, you could have saved a move in there. You AUF for OLL and AUF for the PLL skip. Don't do that. Rotate via y or y' for the alg. It will save you moves. You could have made that 32 moves.

And sorry for my idiocy, if you saw my post before my edit :3.


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 1, 2011)

> L' R' B' U' F' U2 D R2 U D2 L U F R D2 B' U' R2 D2 B2 F2 D2 F2 B2 R2


Is Jeff the annoying animationnn guy?
anyway a roux speedsolve (with a little bit of phasing...):
Inspection: z' y2
First block: E r' U2 B' L' U L U2 B
Second block: R U2 M2 U R f' U f U R U R' U R U R' U2 R
CMLL: U x' U' R U L' U2 R' U2 r
MOO!!!: M2 U' M U M U M' U2 M U2 M2

Next: B2 L' U B' R2 B2 D B' F2 L' R D' L F D B' L' B F' D2 U' B2 D B' R2 F2 D2 U2 F2 L2


----------



## JyH (Jun 1, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Oh and one more thing, you could have saved a move in there. You AUF for OLL and AUF for the PLL skip. Don't do that. Rotate via y or y' for the alg. It will save you moves. You could have made that 32 moves.
> 
> And sorry for my idiocy, if you saw my post before my edit :3.


 
Yeah, I guess.... I was treating it as a speedsolve solution, but I should've been counting the moves so I could realize what I was potentially about to get, and use rotations instead of AUF.

And if you were talking about the HTM/STM thing, I realized you were talking about how you were alg was one move less, as opposed to you saying my alg was 9 moves. This is confusing.



5BLD said:


> Is Jeff the annoying animationnn guy?



ya


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 1, 2011)

I saw your thing was 10 moves for OLL, I assumed you didn't count the slice turn as a move, so essentially 11. I was being an idiot. It wasn't until after I posted I actually counted.

Just me being an idiot .


----------



## kinch2002 (Jun 1, 2011)

5BLD said:


> Next: B2 L' U B' R2 B2 D B' F2 L' R D' L F D B' L' B F' D2 U' B2 D B' R2 F2 D2 U2 F2 L2


U R' F' R' F2 (Pseudo 2x2x3)
y x' U' L F2 L' U2 F (F2L-1)
U' R U' R' (F2L)
y R U R' U R U2 R' (Leave 3 corners)
L U2 R D2 R' U2 R D2 R' F' (Commutator and 'premove' finish)

New Scramble: B R F R2 U F' D L2 F' D2 B' F D' F D L F' D' R2 U' F' U' F2 D L


----------



## SkouriSkaze (Jun 2, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> New Scramble: B R F R2 U F' D L2 F' D2 B' F D' F D L F' D' R2 U' F' U' F2 D L



Cross: D L2 B' D2 L' D'
F2L 1: U' L' U2 L U2 L' U L
F2L 2: U2 L U L' U2 L U' L'
F2L 3:U2 y R U R' 
F2L 4: y' R U R'
OLL: y' F R U R' U' F' y R U R' U R U2 R'
PLL: y F2 R2 F L F' R2 F L' F

Next Scramble: D F' L' B L' F2 B2 U2 L F' L2 F B2 R B2 R2 F B' D' L2 U2 L R2 F2 U'


----------



## irontwig (Jun 2, 2011)

Sheppard's scramble:

B2 R2 B' D2 [Roux block]
U L' U2 [Square]
R2 D' R' L2 [F2L-1]
B L' B' L [F2L]
L' D' R D' R' D R D' R' D2 L [LL]
R' F2 [Undo psuedoness] (26)


----------



## EricReese (Jun 2, 2011)

SkouriSkaze said:


> Next Scramble: D F' L' B L' F2 B2 U2 L F' L2 F B2 R B2 R2 F B' D' L2 U2 L R2 F2 U'


 
Inspection: x2
EOLine: x' D U L U' x U' B2 (6)
F2L: L' R U2 R U L' U L U R U L U L' R U R U2 R2 U R' U' R U2 R' (25)
LL: R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y L' U L U2 (13)

Moves (44). f2l was pretty bad, couldnt decide on where to start on it. Could have canceled out ending f2l into LL to save 1 move but whatever

Next: B R2 U2 F B D2 U2 B L2 U2 R2 L' U2 L2 R' B U2 D F U' L' U F2 D' B'


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 2, 2011)

EricReese said:


> Next: B R2 U2 F B D2 U2 B L2 U2 R2 L' U2 L2 R' B U2 D F U' L' U F2 D' B'



inspection: x'z
cross: R2U'L2x'DLD
f2l1: L'ULU2L'UL
f2l2: yR'URU'R'U'R
f2l3: y'URUR2U'R
f2l4: d'L'U'L
oll+ep: l'U'LUlF'L'F
pll: xR'UR'D2'RU'R'D2'R2'


next: F' D R2 D2 B2 U2 L' D2 U R' F B' U2 L' R' U' R' L' F2 D' B D' L B' L'


----------



## Brest (Jun 2, 2011)

EricReese said:


> Next: B R2 U2 F B D2 U2 B L2 U2 R2 L' U2 L2 R' B U2 D F U' L' U F2 D' B'


 
D2 F' U L' F' L l U2 x'
U' R U2 R' U R U' R'
y' R U' R' L U' L'
y' R' U R U R' U R U' R' U2 R
R U' L' U R' U' L

Edit: ninjas...


nlCuber22 said:


> next: F' D R2 D2 B2 U2 L' D2 U R' F B' U2 L' R' U' R' L' F2 D' B D' L B' L'


 
D F2 D2 F'
D' R D' L2 D'
B L' B2 U' B
U2 F U' R B2 R B2 R2 F'
L D2 R F R' D2 L B' L B L


Next: D2 B' L2 U2 F U2 F' L2 B2 U2 R2 U R' U2 L' F' U' B2 D' R B


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 2, 2011)

Brest said:


> y' R' U R U R' U R U' R' U2 R


I see what you did there, but a nice thing to do in a speedsolve is RUR'U2RUR'


----------



## irontwig (Jun 2, 2011)

U B' R2 D F2 R' F L F' R F R' U B F' L2 F U L2 U L2 B2 R2 D R2 (25)


U B' [1st square]
R2 D F' [2nd square]
.L R' U':B U B2 [Leaving 3C5E]
B2 L2 U L2 B2 R2 D R2 [L3E]

.=F' R' F L F' R F L'
:=U2 B F' L2 B' F

Next: B R L U' L R2 B' U R2 U' R' L2 U D2 F2 D2 L' F2 D2 L U B' L R F'


----------



## Brest (Jun 2, 2011)

nlCuber22 said:


> I see what you did there, but a nice thing to do in a speedsolve is RUR'U2RUR'


 
True that, but I saw the CE pair and made a square while inserting the last F2L pair.
Really, I should've gone for the other pair, as it was already setup to insert.



nlCuber22 said:


> Next: B R2 U2 F B D2 U2 B L2 U2 R2 L' U2 L2 R' B U2 D F U' L' U F2 D' B'
> 
> inspection: x'z
> cross: R2U'L2x'DLD
> ...


 
oll+ep: l'U'LUlF'L'F
pll: xR'UR'D2'RU'R'D2'R2'

You had the edges solved here, so you could use a corner cycle.
The one you had here is basically a 'free' algorithm, as it's very similar to an A perm, just with double turns.

L' B2 L' F2 L B2 L' F2 L2




irontwig said:


> Next: D2 B' L2 U2 F U2 F' L2 B2 U2 R2 U R' U2 L' F' U' B2 D' R B
> 
> U B' R2 D F2 R' F L F' R F R' U B F' L2 F U L2 U L2 B2 R2 D R2 (25)
> 
> ...


 
So good! How do you do it...


----------



## irontwig (Jun 2, 2011)

Just stupid luck; found the skeleton lineraly .


----------



## JLarsen (Jun 2, 2011)

Lulzy 10.19 Petrus solution. I'm failing today so it could have been much, much faster, but probably one of the luckiest solutions I've ever seen. anyway scramble is 

L2 D' B2 D' B2 U R2 U L2 U F U B' F2 R2 L' D2 L2 D L' U2

*
2x2x3 minus one edge*- y' x R' U R2 L' U

Insert last edge- z2 x' L2 R' F' R

EO- y' R U R' F L' U L

*5 MOVE STEP 4*- y' R' U R U' R'

OLL + *PLL SKIP*- U' (Sune) U'

ROFL *30* moves*. Wow I'm kind of angry at myself now. That should be easily sub 8.

Edit: sub 6ing this solution


----------



## Brest (Jun 2, 2011)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> Lulzy 10.19 Petrus solution. I'm failing today so it could have been much, much faster, but probably one of the luckiest solutions I've ever seen. anyway scramble is
> 
> L2 D' B2 D' B2 U R2 U L2 U F U B' F2 R2 L' D2 L2 D L' U2
> 
> ...


You've gotta count sune's moves! So, 30 HTM or 29 without the double AUF. Insanely good for a speed solve.


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 5, 2011)

irontwig said:


> Next: B R L U' L R2 B' U R2 U' R' L2 U D2 F2 D2 L' F2 D2 L U B' L R F'



As my daughter would solve it( before she quit cubing at 5 years old):
Solve with white cross on bottom, I used FMC notation hence the abunance of D (= top layer) moves.
Offcourse there would be some cube rotations to make the alg either LU or RU style

D B2 F L D R2 cross
R D R' corner
L D L' corner
D' R' D2 R D R' D' R corner
D B D' B'D' L' D L edge
D' R' D R D F D' F' edge
D' F' D F DL D' L' edge
D' B' D B D R D' R' edge
R F D F' D' R' edge orientation
D2 AUF to check Corner Permutation = OK (otherwise swap corners with Niklas)
L D L' D L D2 L' sune
D2 set up 
L D L' D L D2 L' sune
D2 skip PLL (otherwise EP via either Ua or Ub perm)

75 HTM
Method: LBL with LL mix of Badmephisto, Jasmine Lee and both LU and RU U perms.

Next: R' U' R2 L B2 F' U' D' B2 D2 R' B U' B' R' U2 B' U B' L R F B2 U' D'


----------



## Brest (Jun 6, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> Next: R' U' R2 L B2 F' U' D' B2 D2 R' B U' B' R' U2 B' U B' L R F B2 U' D'



R' F' D L R D2 L2 U2 L' D' B' U B U' L' U' F' D' F U2 F' D F L' B L' B' (27 HTM)

R' F' D L R D' : 2x2x2
D' L2 U2 L' D' : 2x2x3
B' U B : F2L-1
U' L' U @ L' B L' B' : L3C
Insert @ [U2,F'D'F]


Next: L2 U2 L2 U2 B2 L' D2 L D2 R2 U2 R U' B2 R' B U' R' U L' F2


----------



## EricReese (Jun 6, 2011)

Inspection:x2
EoLine: U' R' L F R' D' (6)
F2L: U2 R U' R' U R' U R U2 R' U2 R' (12)
L' U' L U2 L U2 L (7)
R' U R U L U L' U2 (8)
U R2 U2 R U R' U R2 (8)
LL: y U2 R U R' U R U2 R' (9)

Moves- 50 My F2L sucks. should have done 4th f2l from back but its new alg and I'm getting used to it

Next: L2 F' R' L2 F2 R F R' U B' F2 R U L2 R' B' U' B' L B2 D' B D' B2 L


----------



## irontwig (Jun 6, 2011)

R' F2 D' F2 L2 B' D L B2 D B' R' B2 R' U2 R' D R U2 R' L' D L D L' D L2 R' (28)

R' F2 D' F2
L2 B'
D L B2 D B' R' B2 R2
D.L' D L D L' D L2 R'

.=D' R U2 R' D R U2 R'

Next: F U2 D2 F R L F U' L' B D L R B' D2 F' R' F U2 D B' R' B2 F2 D2


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 6, 2011)

EricReese said:


> Next: L2 F' R' L2 F2 R F R' U B' F2 R U L2 R' B' U' B' L B2 D' B D' B2 L



HTA:

D R F2 D F - EO
L' U' L - edges
F2 R2 - E Belt (why?)
L' B L F' L' B' L F - orient corners
R' B R F' R' B' R F - orient corners
U F2 U' D2 F2 - separate corners
B U' B R2 B' U B' - pair up corners
M2 D' - fix bad edges
L2 S L2 S'- edge 3 cycle
R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 - swap 2 pairs of edges
E L2 E' L2- edge 3 cycle

Movecount not too bad actually!


----------



## JuLiEn (Jun 6, 2011)

Brest said:


> Next: L' U2 L F2 U2 L2 F2 R' U2 F' D' F2 U' B L2 U' L D' U F'



 [r']
U' R' L D' U2 [r']
L U' L' R U' R' D
l U' R' U [r]
U2 L U L'
U2 [u'] R U R' U R' F R F'
U2 R U2 R2 F U' R2 U' R2 U F' U R


Next : D2 R2 B F R2 U' F U2 D' F2 B2 R' U2 R2 F2 B2 L' U B' L' R' B R2 F B2


----------



## Brest (Jun 6, 2011)

irontwig said:


> Next: F U2 D2 F R L F U' L' B D L R B' D2 F' R' F U2 D B' R' B2 F2 D2


 
D' L D B2 F R' F' L F R F2 L2 U F' U B' L' B R' D' R D L' D F' D2 U2 (27 HTM)

(U2) : Premove
D' L D B2 : 2x2x2
L @ F' L2 : 1x2x2
U F' U L2 : F2L-1 (Find premove U2)
L2 B' L' B R' D' R : 1x2x2
D L' D : 1x2x3
F' D2 : L3C
U2 : add premove
Insert @ [L',FR'F'] to cancel 3 moves




JuLiEn said:


> [r']
> U' R' L D' U2 [r']
> L U' L' R U' R' D
> l U' R' U [r]
> ...




That's very elegant, I like it! The preserved pair, the keyhole, the LL... :tu



JuLiEn said:


> Next : D2 R2 B F R2 U' F U2 D' F2 B2 R' U2 R2 F2 B2 L' U B' L' R' B R2 F B2



x2 F2 R D' B' F' U B'
R2 L U' L2 U' R U2 R' U R2
L U' L' U' L' U' L2 U L U2 L2
L' U R' U' L R U2 R' U' R

I really like that LL alg, it's really easy to grok.


Next: L B2 F2 U2 L' U2 L' R2 F2 D2 U' F2 L' R2 U B L U' F' U' R2


----------



## irontwig (Jun 6, 2011)

F R2 F2 R2 L D' B' D2 F B R L D2 L F R' F L' B R' L U2 R L' B U L' B' L' (29)

Another weird luck based skeleton:

F R2 F2 R2 [Square+pair+line]
L D' F ["b" block]
.L2 R F R' F L':U L' B' L' [Leaving five edges]

At dot insert H-perm F' B' D2 F B R L D2 R' L' (five moves cancel)
At colon insert: B R' L U2 R L' B

Next: R' F' B2 R' L' D R2 L U F L2 B2 U R' U2 R D B' L2 D B U' F2 D' R


----------



## Rpotts (Jun 7, 2011)

teh scramba said:


> Next: R' F' B2 R' L' D R2 L U F L2 B2 U R' U2 R D B' L2 D B U' F2 D' R



z2
F U' L U R' F2 L D2 F
U' L' U2 L2 U L'
y' L U' L'
y U' L' U L y' U' R U' R'
U2 R' U2 R U' R' U' R
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R'

Next: U L' F' D2 R' B2 L2 R' B' F D F2 D B' L' F L2 U' B' R2 L2 F' L D2 F' (from TTW)


----------



## JyH (Jun 7, 2011)

U L' F' D2 R' B2 L2 R' B' F D F2 D B' L' F L2 U' B' R2 L2 F' L D2 F'

y2
R2 B2 F L F D2 (6)
U' R U R' U R U' R' (8/14)
U y' L' U L (4/18)
y' U R U R' U2 y L' U L (8/26)
U' R U R' U' R U R' (8/34)
U2 L F' L' U' L U F U' L' (10/44)
y' x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R (9/53)

B' L B2 L B D2 F L' F2 R' L2 D' U' B2 U D' R2 F2 D' B U2 R' D B2 D U2


----------



## 4EverCuber (Jun 7, 2011)

Rpotts said:


> Next: U L' F' D2 R' B2 L2 R' B' F D F2 D B' L' F L2 U' B' R2 L2 F' L D2 F' (from TTW)



First time trying this. Here goes:
z2
F' D' R B' F2
y U' L' U L U2 L U L'
U' R' U R2 U' R'
U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R'
y' R U' R' U R U R'
U R U R' U R' F R F' U2 R' F R F'
U2

Next: B' F' U F' U2 F2 U B' R' D' U2 R L' U D2 F U2 R2 B R2 U2 D R2 F' L (Jnetcube standalone timer)

Looks like JyH was a bit faster than me...


----------



## JyH (Jun 7, 2011)

^^ Do the scramble assigned to you next time.
y U' L' U L U2 L U *L'*

Nice solution though


----------



## buelercuber (Jun 7, 2011)

4EverCuber said:


> Next: B' F' U F' U2 F2 U B' R' D' U2 R L' U D2 F U2 R2 B R2 U2 D R2 F' L


 
R B R2 F U' R U
z2 U L U2 L' U L U' L'
U R U' R' U2 F U F'
U R' U' R
y U' L' U2 L U2 L' U' L 
R' F R2 B' R2 F' R2 B R'
U' R' x U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 x' U'

Next: D2 B' L2 F L2 F2 D' F L R' U2 R U' B' R U2 F L R F L' D B' F' L2


----------



## 4EverCuber (Jun 7, 2011)

JyH said:


> ^^ Do the scramble assigned to you next time.



When I looked there was nothing there. I did this on my phone. By the time I had entered in the solution and the next scramble, yours was already posted. Wasn't intentional.


----------



## JuLiEn (Jun 7, 2011)

buelercuber said:


> Next: D2 B' L2 F L2 F2 D' F L R' U2 R U' B' R U2 F L R F L' D B' F' L2



[f']
D2 U' F R2 U L2
U L' U L2 U L'
U' R U2 R2 U R
[u'] U' R' U R
U2 R' F R F' 
L' U' L U' L' U L U R U' L' U L R'

Next : L2 R' F2 R' F' R' L' B' R' F U R' B' R2 F' L' R' B' L2 B F L2 R2 B' R2


----------



## rcbeyer (Jun 7, 2011)

Thought i would jump into this for a moment, i hope you don't mind



JuLiEn said:


> Next : L2 R' F2 R' F' R' L' B' R' F U R' B' R2 F' L' R' B' L2 B F L2 R2 B' R2


Setup:
y x

2x2x2:
U2 R U L F2 L F (7)

2x2x3:
U R U x' U r U' r' (7/14)

EO:
y L F L2' U' L y' (5/ 21)

First Block:
R U' R' U2 R U2 (6/ 27)

Finish F2L + OLL
R U' R2 U R' U' R (7/ 34)
z' R' U2 L U L' U2 R (7/ 41)

PLL:
x' R' D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R2 (9/ 50)

AUF (AFF? lol)
F (1/51)

let me know what you think if you like - to be honest i have no idea whether or not i used the notation correctly, as far as the counting moves, at least

Next: R L2 F D2 R D2 F' B2 U' R' B' U' R2 L2 F D2 U R' L' D' B2 D' U R2 D


----------



## irontwig (Jun 8, 2011)

D' R2 F' D F R2 F
E2 F' E F
R E' R'
D L E2 L' D' U' L' E2 L
U2 B E' B E B E B2 E' B' U2

lol I suck at edges

Next: R' D L' B F U B' D B' U2 F' U F U' R D L2 R U2 B2 R' F B2 R2 L'


----------



## Attila (Jun 8, 2011)

irontwig said:


> D' R2 F' D F R2 F
> E2 F' E F
> R E' R'
> D L E2 L' D' U' L' E2 L
> ...


You try it this start:
D’r’R’fF2DFr2f = (D’L’R’DU2RUF2U)
probably you will find an easier end.


----------



## Aleksandr (Jun 8, 2011)

Scramble: L F' B L' B2 R2 U2 D' R L2 D R2 B U' R2 D' R L F2 L' B' F' U' L U'
White on top Green on front.

Cross: z2 y F' L F2 U' R B' R' D2
Slot 1: y' R U R' Dw' R' U' R
Slot 2: Dw R' U2 R U2 R' U R 
Slot 3: U2 R U R' 
Slot 4: U' L' U2 L U L' U' L
OLL: U R' U' R U' R' Dw R' U R B
PLL: Dw2 R' U' R y' R2 Uw R' U R U' R Uw' R2

Next person's scramble: L F2 L F2 U B L' F U R F L' U2 B2 R F' D' R D' F' R F U2 L B2


----------



## irontwig (Jun 9, 2011)

B U L D'
L' F' D F' D' B' F U'
F B2 D B F' R'
B F R2 F2 R L2 F B' U2 F' B R F2 R2

Next: F2 L U2 L B' F2 R L2 D2 B2 F R B' R2 L D' F2 R' L2 U2 L F2 R' L2 U


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Jun 9, 2011)

irontwig said:


> Next: F2 L U2 L B' F2 R L2 D2 B2 F R B' R2 L D' F2 R' L2 U2 L F2 R' L2 U


My Belt Variation
Belt: F2 L2 D' R' B' R B U B' U B
Corner Parity: L' U R U' R' U R U' R' L' R U R' U' R U R' U' L2
Edge Parity: D M2 U M' U M' U M' U2 M' U M' U M' U
U Layer Orientation: U2 r U R' U' M U R U' R'
D Layer Orientation: x2 r U R' U' L' U R U' x'
U and D Layer Separation: y2 U' R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U R2
PLL Parity: M2 U2 M2
U Layer PLL: U2 R U R' F' R U2 R' U2 R' F R U R U2 R U2
D Layer PLL: z2 U l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 B


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 9, 2011)

ZOMG you forgot to post a new scramble...


irontwig said:


> Next: F2 L U2 L B' F2 R L2 D2 B2 F R B' R2 L D' F2 R' L2 U2 L F2 R' L2 U



F' L' R' U2 F' D2 B2 EO-line **cough** cross
D2 L D2 R D R'
L2 D' L
R' D' L D L'
D' R D R' D2 R D R' D' R
F D F' D F D2 F'
D
R' B R' F2 R B' R' F2 R2

48 HTM

NEXT B2 R F R' B' F D L D2 R' D B' U2 D' B' R' U R' L B' F U R L B


----------



## rcbeyer (Jun 12, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> NEXT B2 R F R' B' F D L D2 R' D B' U2 D' B' R' U R' L B' F U R L B



y'
U' R U R' D F' (6)
y' z R2 U R U2 (4/10)
z' U' r' (2/12)
y' R' U R' U2 R' U2 R2 (7/19)
U' R U R' U R U' R' U R (10/29)
U L U L' U L U2 L' (8/36)
R' U R U R' U' R' D' R U R' D R U2 R (15/51)
U' (1/52)

Next: L' U2 R U' B' D2 B U2 L U R2 U2 B' D L F' R2 F U' L D2 B L D R2


----------



## 4EverCuber (Jun 12, 2011)

rcbeyer said:


> Next: L' U2 R U' B' D2 B U2 L U R2 U2 B' D L F' R2 F U' L D2 B L D R2



This is how I would do it.

Z2
R B' F' U2 R2
R U R' L' U L2 U' L'
R U R' d' L' U2 L U2 L' U L
L U' L' d R' U' R
U2 L' U L d R U R' 
U2 R B' R' U' R U B U' R'
U2 R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U

I'm sure that there's a better way. If anyone would care to e-mail me their version so I can compare (and improve) that'd be greatly appreciated.

Next : B2 D' B F2 L' R B2 L U F L2 D2 U' F L2 B' F U2 R2 B2 F2 D2 U' R' D


----------



## JuLiEn (Jun 12, 2011)

4EverCuber said:


> B2 D' B F2 L' R B2 L U F L2 D2 U' F L2 B' F U2 R2 B2 F2 D2 U' R' D



[r2]
U' L' F'  D' R' U2 R' F
U2 F U' F'
R U2 R' U' R U R'
U R' U2 R U R' U' R
U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' F'
U R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R'

next : B L2 R' D2 F' B2 U F L2 B' F2 U' D2 R D' R' L' F L2 D2 B2 U' R' L' D'


----------



## reyrey (Jun 13, 2011)

JuLiEn said:


> next : B L2 R' D2 F' B2 U F L2 B' F2 U' D2 R D' R' L' F L2 D2 B2 U' R' L' D'


 
D R2 D R' D2 B D'
U2 R U R' U' F U F'
U' L' U' L U2 L' U L
y U2 R U R' U R U R' U R l U' R' U l'
y R U' R' U' R U R' U' R U2 R' U
f' L' U' L U f U' y2
L U2 L' U2 L F L' U' L U L F L2 U


Next:
F D L R2 U' B' F2 U R2 L U F U2 D' L2 D2 R F U2 D B' D' B' L F2


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 13, 2011)

Next:
F D L R2 U' B' F2 U R2 L U F U2 D' L2 D2 R F U2 D B' D' B' L F2

Cross: U' L F' R' F' D2
F2L 1: R' U' R y' R' U' R
F2L 2: d R U R2 U2 R
F2L 3: U' R U R' y' R U2 R'
F2L 4: U' R' U R U R' U' R
OLL: U f R U R' U' f' U' R U R' U' M' U R U' r'
PLL: U F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'

next: (1, -2) / (-3, 6) / (-4, -5) / (-4, -4) / (0) / (-3) / (0) / (0) / (-1) / (2) / UdUU


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 17, 2011)

Thx for killing the thread Ben...



4EverCuber said:


> Rbeyer scramble: L' U2 R U' B' D2 B U2 L U R2 U2 B' D L F' R2 F U' L D2 B L D R2
> 
> This is how I would do it.
> 
> ...



Let's call it a *different* way:

z2
F' U2 L2 B2 R2 L B L X-cross 8
U R U' R' 2nd pair 12
U2 R' U R 3rd pair 16
U' L' B L B2 U' B U L U L' EO and last pair 27
U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R U OLL 38
y2 
r U' L D2 L' U L D2 L2 A-perm 47

This was difficult to write down (Mixed up L and R all the time) as usually I write without rotations and base my notation on centers. FMC habit...
I also left in the U' U before after OLL as this is what would typically happen in a speedsolve.

Next: L2 F D U2 F2 R D U B' R B' D F2 D' R F2 D L2 F2 L2 U2 D2 R' U' R


----------



## rcbeyer (Jun 17, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> Next: L2 F D U2 F2 R D U B' R B' D F2 D' R F2 D L2 F2 L2 U2 D2 R' U' R


 
z2
R' U2 R U2 (4/4)
z' y' U' R2 U' R U R' U R U (9/13)
z' U' l U' R' (4/17)
y' U' R U R U' R2 U R2 (8/25)
U' R' U' R (4/29)
U2 R U' L' U R2 U' L U' R (10/39)
U y R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 F' U F (13/42)

NEXT: R2 D2 R2 D2 R F' L2 U' F' B2 D F' D' U' F L2 R' U R' B' L2 U R' U' D'


----------



## Brest (Jun 18, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> next: (1, -2) / (-3, 6) / (-4, -5) / (-4, -4) / (0) / (-3) / (0) / (0) / (-1) / (2) / UdUU



I don't have a reference on how to write a clock solution, but here goes. All moves are applied with U.

ddUd 4 / dUdd -1 / dUdU 4 / UUdU -5 / flip
dddU -2 / dUdd -4 / Uddd -1 / UdUd -3 / UUUd -5 / UUdU -4 / dUUU 3 / UUUU 1




rcbeyer said:


> NEXT: R2 D2 R2 D2 R F' L2 U' F' B2 D F' D' U' F L2 R' U R' B' L2 U R' U' D'


 
F D2 B' R2 U' R'
U' L' U2
z U r' U L2 F L'
y' R2 U2 R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R U
z' L U2 L' U' L U' L' R' U2 R U R' U R U

Petrus is fun. 2 twists, not so much.


Next: U' L2 D' F2 L2 U2 L2 U' R2 F2 L D2 B' D L' R B' L2 U2 B' F


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 18, 2011)

Next: U' L2 D' F2 L2 U2 L2 U' R2 F2 L D2 B' D L' R B' L2 U2 B' F

cross: R' B' U R' F R u' R u'
F2L 1: y U2 R U R' d R' U' R
F2L 2: U' L' U2 L2 U L'
F2L 3: d R' U' R
F2L 4: U2 R U' R' U2 R U2 R2 F R F'
OLL: U2 F (R U R' U')2 F'
PLL: U2 R U R' U' D R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 U D'

next: U R B' F' D' B2 L B U' R' F R2 B F R' D2 U L2 U R' D2 B R' F2 U'


----------



## irontwig (Jun 18, 2011)

U' L' B F L' F' U D F' U2 R' U2 R2 U2 B' R' B F' R' F' U F' D' F U' F2 D2 R' D' U R (31)

U' L' B F L' F' U D F'
U2 R' U2 R2 
U2 B' R' B R2.U R

.=R2 F' R' F2 D':F' D2 R' D'
:=D F U F' D' F U' F'

Next: B2 D B F D F D2 F' U' D' B L D2 L' F2 U B2 U' F2 B U' B2 R' D' F


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jun 18, 2011)

B2 D B F D F D2 F' U' D' B L D2 L' F2 U B2 U' F2 B U' B2 R' D' F

x2 B' R D' U' L' R2 D'
R U' R' U' y' L' U L
U2 R' U2 R U' R' U R
U R U' R' U R U R'
y R' U' R
F R U R' U' F' f R U R' U' f'
U2 x L U' L D2 L' U L D2 L2

Next : U' L2 B2 D' R U2 F' L F2 D' B' D' F' D' R D' F2 R2 B D R2 L' D2 L' B2


----------



## Boece (Jun 18, 2011)

U L' U R B' (2x2x2)
R F' R U' (2x2x3)
z' R' F R L' U' L (EO)
x y R2 U' R' U' R' (up to CLS)
U2 R U2 R' U' R L U' R' *U L'* (CLS)
*L U2* L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2' (PLL Rsym)

41 moves.

next -> D L2 F2 D2 U R2 B' L B D2 B U2 F U2 L D' U L2 (18f)


----------



## mariano.aquino (Jun 19, 2011)

yx2 U F' U B b2 L' x' --> RUL (2X2X2) 9/9
B U' F R F' x' --> U' R2 (2X2X3) 7/16
F' --> L' U' L (EO) 4/20
y' R U2 R' U R2 U' R' U R' (4a) 9/29
U' R U2 R' U -->R U R' (4b) 8/37
y R' U R2 D r' U2 r D' R2 U' R (COLL) 8/48
M2 U M2 U' E2 M E2 M U2 (Z PLL) 9/57

should `ve taken more than 5 minutes to fmc it =P

next scramble:

B' L U2 B2 L' R D2 F' R2 F L' R2 D' L2 B' L D F' L2 F2 R' B' D2 R B


----------



## OmeGa15 (Jun 19, 2011)

mariano.aquino said:


> next scramble:
> 
> B' L U2 B2 L' R D2 F' R2 F L' R2 D' L2 B' L D F' L2 F2 R' B' D2 R B


CROSS: R U' R' F D2
F2L:
1) U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R'
2) L U' L' U2 L U' L'
3) R' U R U' y' L U L'
4) U y' R' U2 R U' R' U R
OLL: U' R' U' F R' F' R U R
PLL: x L U' L D2 L' U L D2 L2 (x' U')

Next: U2 B' R D' L' U2 F' B2 R F' L' D2 F2 B U2 B' F2 L' F' L D2 U' R B R'


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 19, 2011)

OmeGa15 said:


> Next: U2 B' R D' L' U2 F' B2 R F' L' D2 F2 B U2 B' F2 L' F' L D2 U' R B R'



Method "X" solve

L D' R2 U' L' U R2 U' L U D L'
D F' U F D' F' U' F 
D B' D' B D B' D B D'
F D' F' D F D2 F' D
U B' D B U'
F' D F D2
B D B D2 L2 

Let the guessing begin ;-)

Next: D' B' R2 B' R2 L F B U R' L B' F U R2 L' U R2 B' U' D F D2 U' L2


----------



## tociva (Jun 19, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> Next: D' B' R2 B' R2 L F B U R' L B' F U R2 L' U R2 B' U' D F D2 U' L2


 
U2 R2 F R' D' B
r2 U R U2 R U' r2 U2 R
B' U F' U B2 L2 D' B D B2 F' L2 F2
U2 M U M U2 M U2 M' U' M2 U M' U

Next: D2 B' U' D' B' F2 L2 U L2 R F' B' R L B2 D2 R2 L2 U2 F2 B U2 D B2 D


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 19, 2011)

tociva said:


> Next: D2 B' U' D' B' F2 L2 U L2 R F' B' R L B2 D2 R2 L2 U2 F2 B U2 D B2 D


 
Human Thistlethwaite:

B' D R L' B' EO
L U2 L UD edges and 4 corners
F' D' F D' F' D2 F ' orient corners
D2 F2 separate corners
R U' R F2 R' U *R'* pair up corners
*R2* L2 D' L2 R2 fix bad edges
U' F2 B2 U2 D2 align stuff
F2 R' L D2 L' R edge cycle

39 HTM

Alg garron: B' D R L' B'L U2 LF' D' F D' F' D2 FD2 F2 R U' R F2 R' U R'R2 L2 D' L2 R2U' F2 B2 U2 D2F2 R' L D2 L' R 

Next: B2 U B' F L2 R F' R2 B2 F L2 R2 F' L R2 D2 U R' B L2 R D2 U2 L U'


----------



## irontwig (Jun 19, 2011)

D R D' R2 F' R'
F2 U' F2 D2
B2 D' R D2
B L' D L D' B' D' B 
F' U' F D' F' U F (29)

Can't be bothered with insertions right now.

Next: D' F U B U' R' B F R D2 R' L' B2 D' U' F' L' F U2 L' U' L' F2 L R2


----------



## tociva (Jun 19, 2011)

irontwig said:


> Next: D' F U B U' R' B F R D2 R' L' B2 D' U' F' L' F U2 L' U' L' F2 L R2


 
L D R' B' U2 R2 L' B'
U' B U2 B' U B U' B'
U' F U' F'
R U R' U' R U R' F R' F' R U' F' U F
M U' R D' E R' E' R
U B2 F2 L2 D F2 R2 D2 U' L2
D2 B R F U' F U2 L' R D' L' U'
M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2

Next: D2 L R2 D' U2 L2 D' U2 R' U L2 U' B L' D2 R' U2 D2 F2 D2 B2 F2 D' L2 F'


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 19, 2011)

tociva said:


> L D R' B' U2 R2 L' B'
> U' B U2 B' U B U' B'
> U' F U' F'
> R U R' U' R U R' F R' F' R U' F' U F
> ...



*LOL*


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 19, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> *LOL*



this


----------



## Brest (Jun 20, 2011)

tociva said:


> L D R' B' U2 R2 L' B'
> U' B U2 B' U B U' B'
> U' F U' F'
> R U R' U' R U R' F R' F' R U' F' U F
> ...


What just happened?..


z2 R' L' U' R2 D L'
U2 F' R2 U' R U2 R' F'
y U2 R U R' U L' U' L
y z U R U R U R' U' R' U' R'
R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R'
U2 l' R' D2 R U R' D2 R U' R


Next: R D2 R2 F R B D F' U2 R' U' F2 L2 D2 F2 U' B2 U L2 B2 D'


----------



## irontwig (Jun 20, 2011)

B' L2 B R' B' L2 D' L D R D' L' D2 F2 U' F R2 F2 U F2 U R' F R F2 D U (27)

R' B'.R*D
F2 U' F R2
F2 U F2 U R' F R F2 D U

.=B R B' L2 B R' B' L2
*=R' D' L D R D' L' D

Next: D' L U D' B L F U2 D L U' D' F' D2 B' D B' D B' F2 L F R' L2 F2


----------



## Athefre (Jun 20, 2011)

irontwig said:


> Next: D' L U D' B L F U2 D L U' D' F' D2 B' D B' D B' F2 L F R' L2 F2



1: RF2U'BF'RrF'L2
2: R2U2RrUR2UM2
3: ULUFU'L'
4: UrU2r'U'RU'R'U'R
5: l'U'LURU'L'U x'
6: R'UL'U2RU'LR'UL'U2RU'L U2M2

Next: R2 D2 R' U D L' B' R' B F2 L' F R2 B' L' F' L2 B2 R' B U D2 B D B'


----------



## irontwig (Jun 20, 2011)

R2 B2 R B2 R U B L' U2 F' L F D2 L' U L D2 L' U R' U R (22)


R2 B2 R B2 R
U B L'
U2 F' L F L'.
U2 R' U R

.=L D2 L' U L D2 L' U'

PB tie 

Next: B D R' U B' U B R L2 U' R F2 B2 R' L' F' L' D' L' F B' U2 D B U'


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Jun 20, 2011)

irontwig said:


> Next: B D R' U B' U B R L2 U' R F2 B2 R' L' F' L' D' L' F B' U2 D B U'


Let's go back to what the OP said to do.
I use Petrus as one of my main methods.
M2 D L U2 r' F2 r (7)
x2 y R2 U' R' U' L' U' L (7,14)
y F' R U' R' (4,18)
y' U2 R2 U' R U' R' U R U R' (10,28)
U R' U2 R U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U R (14,42) zomg I hate that F2L case.
U2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R (10,52)
U L U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R U' (13,65)

Next: R F' L' B' F L2 D B2 F R2 F R2 U B U L' D F' D2 U F' B L F U


----------



## JuLiEn (Jun 20, 2011)

OMGitsSolved said:


> R F' L' B' F L2 D B2 F R2 F R2 U B U L' D F' D2 U F' B L F U



[r] [f2] U2 R U D L D'
[r] [f'] r' U R' U' R2 U r2 U r' U R
U R' U2 R F U' R' U' R U F'
U2 M' U' M
U2 M U2 M' U M2 U M2 
R


Next : U2 D2 L' D2 B' D2 F D' R L2 D' F2 D R L2 F' D U2 F U' D2 B F U R


----------



## Brest (Jun 20, 2011)

OMGitsSolved said:


> Let's go back to what the OP said to do.
> I use Petrus as one of my main methods.
> M2 D L U2 r' F2 r (7)
> x2 y R2 U' R' U' L' U' L (7,14)
> ...



Try this, I think you'll like it:

(U) R U2 R2' U' R2 U' R'

Kinda like 'Bruno' which is the OLL you used next.


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Jun 20, 2011)

JuLiEn said:


> Next : U2 D2 L' D2 B' D2 F D' R L2 D' F2 D R L2 F' D U2 F U' D2 B F U R


 @Brest Wow, thanks Brest I will remember that and it's mirror later.

ZZ-WV (Even though I know only 3)
y' U' R' B' F' D F L' U' R2 D
U' R U' R' L2 U L 
U' R2 U' R U R' U R' U' R U2 R' U R
L U' R L' U' R'
L U2 L' U2 R' U2 L U L' U2 R (lol like 1 of the 3 WV cases I know)
U R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U'

Next: U' R' B U L' F2 L2 B' U L B' F' U' L B2 F2 D F L' B2 F' L B2 L F'


----------



## Ranzha (Jun 20, 2011)

OmeGa15 said:


> Next: U2 B' R D' L' U2 F' B2 R F' L' D2 F2 B U2 B' F2 L' F' L D2 U' R B R'



Cross: r2 F [2]
1st pair: y U2 L' U' L [4/6]
2nd pair: U2 R U R' [4/10]
3rd pair: y U2 R U' R' U2 y' R' U' R [8/18]
4th pair: y2 R U R' U' R U R' [7/25]
OLL: U2 R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F' [13/38]
PLL: d' l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 U2 [10/48]

48 moves / 11.27 seconds = 4.26 tps

EDIT: I chose one from the previous page. Silly me

Next: D F' B R' B2 L' F' U B D U' L D' R2 B R2 L2 F2 L' F R2 U' D' L' U


----------



## Brest (Jun 21, 2011)

OMGitsSolved said:


> @Brest Wow, thanks Brest I will remember that and it's mirror later.


 
You're welcome! It's not like I made it up. =)



OMGitsSolved said:


> Next: U' R' B U L' F2 L2 B' U L B' F' U' L B2 F2 D F L' B2 F' L B2 L F'



Petrus start into Tripod(?) into a conjugated PLL finish

R B' U L D
R' B R U2 B' R' U
z' L U' L' x' U' r U2 r'
F2 U' F'
L' R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U' r U'



Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Next: D F' B R' B2 L' F' U B D U' L D' R2 B R2 L2 F2 L' F R2 U' D' L' U



CFOP with a multislot

R B' F' D R'
U L U L' y L' U L
R U' R' U R U B' R' B
U2 L U' L' U L U' L'
U F R' F' R U R2 B' R' B U' R'
M2 U M' U2 M U M2 U2


Next: R' U2 F2 R' B2 D2 F2 D2 R' U2 L2 F2 D U F R' D2 L' B2 D L2


----------



## 4EverCuber (Jun 21, 2011)

JuLiEn said:


> [r] [f2] U2 R U D L D'
> [r] [f'] r' U R' U' R2 U r2 U r' U R
> U R' U2 R F U' R' U' R U F'
> U2 M' U' M
> ...



Which method is this?


----------



## Ranzha (Jun 21, 2011)

4EverCuber said:


> Which method is this?


 
It's Roux with non-matching blocks.
The brackets are rotations.


----------



## Brest (Jun 21, 2011)

JuLiEn said:


> [r] [f2] U2 R U D L D'
> [r] [f'] r' U R' U' R2 U r2 U r' U R
> U R' U2 R F U' R' U' R U F'
> U2 M' U' M
> ...





4EverCuber said:


> Which method is this?





Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> It's Roux with non-matching blocks.
> The brackets are rotations.


JuLiEn posts some sweet solves.

 = y / [r] = x / [f] = z
European(?) Japanese rotation notation

So, translated:

Next: R F' L' B' F L2 D B2 F R2 F R2 U B U L' D F' D2 U F' B L F U

(x z2) U2 R U D L D'
(x z') r' U R' U' R2 U r2 U r' U R
U R' U2 R F U' R' U' R U F'
U2 M' U' M
U2 M U2 M' U M2 U M2 
R

You can also move the last move (R) to the start of the scramble so the roux blocks appear solved, easier to grok.
(Start the scramble with R2 instead of just R)


----------



## 4EverCuber (Jun 21, 2011)

Brest said:


> JuLiEn posts some sweet solves.
> 
> = y / [r] = x / [f] = z
> European(?) rotation notation
> ...




Yea...his solves are really good. I don't understand Roux so it was hard for me to follow that solve.


----------



## mariano.aquino (Jun 21, 2011)

scramble: R F' L' B' F L2 D B2 F R2 F R2 U B U L' D F' D2 U F' B L F U

Petrus+coll+epll

solve:
z R'U'R y' U2 R L' B' D2 R' (2X2X2 + ce pair) 11/11
x2 L2 y R' U2 R (2X2X3) 4/15
z y2 R U2 R' (EO) 3/18
y' R'U'R U' R U' R' U2 (4a) 8/26
R2 U R U' R' *U' R* (4b) 5/31
*R' U* L U' R U L' U (COLL: Niklas) 6/37
M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2 (PLL H) 7/44

44 moves, thanx to cancellations =)

next:
R2 D L' B' U D' B' U' L B F2 L2 U2 B' U2 R2 B' F' R2 F B2 L' F' B L


----------



## irontwig (Jun 21, 2011)

[r][f] is Japanese notation

lolsolve:

z x F2 U2 x' U 
r B' U R2 U' 
R' L U M2 U R d
L' d' L U' L' d L d
L2 U2 
x2 y' R U M U' R' U M' U' 
r2 U M' U' L2 U M U' 

Next: B' F' L' U' F R2 D' F' D L R2 U F U F L U2 L2 B2 F' D B' R2 U R'


----------



## JuLiEn (Jun 21, 2011)

irontwig said:


> Next: B' F' L' U' F R2 D' F' D L R2 U F U F L U2 L2 B2 F' D B' R2 U R'


 
[f2] [r']
L U' L' R' U' M 
M2 U r2 U R' U R U2 r U r'
U2 F' r U r' U2 L' U2 L
U M' U' M
[r2] D' M' U R2 U' M U R2 U' D

next : R' U2 L B F2 D2 F2 D2 L R U R L' F' D' F R' B D2 U' R' D' B' R' U'


----------



## tociva (Jun 21, 2011)

JuLiEn said:


> [f2] [r']
> L U' L' R' U' M
> M2 U r2 U R' U R U2 r U r'
> U2 F' r U r' U2 L' U2 L
> ...




U2 F U R2 B2 L' D
R U' R2 U2 r2 U2 r U r'
B F' U L2 U2 F U F D F D' B' F2 U2
M' U' M U M U' M2 U' M U M U

Next: F L2 U' F L' D B' D' B2 U2 F D' R B' R' F' B2 D L2 R B' R F' U R'


----------



## JuLiEn (Jun 21, 2011)

tociva said:


> F L2 U' F L' D B' D' B2 U2 F D' R B' R' F' B2 D L2 R B' R F' U R'



[r] F U L D' U2 R2 B'
R2 r' U r' U R2 r U R' U2 R
L' U' L U r U' r' F
U M U' M U2 M2 U'

next : L' D' F' B' R' L D2 U2 B' D U R B2 F L B' D B F2 R' L2 F D' R2 B2


----------



## Attila (Jun 21, 2011)

JuLiEn said:


> U M' U' M
> [r2] D' M' U R2 U' M U R2 U' D


Try this L6E:
B2UM'U'M'B2M2


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 22, 2011)

JuLiEn said:


> next : L' D' F' B' R' L D2 U2 B' D U R B2 F L B' D B F2 R' L2 F D' R2 B2



ZZ
R B U' L' F R2 B2 U' D EOline B2 U' is an insertion
L2 U L block
R U' R2 pseudo block
R U' R' L U' L 3rd slot
U R U R' U R U R' 4th slot
OLL chameleon
PLL Y-perm
Undo pseudo: R2

But I prefer:
OLL Sune F U F' U F U2 F'
U leaves 3 corners
B' R B L' B' R' B L
R2 undo pseudo

next: B R U S S E L S M' U' S' E' U' M' M U M M y M' U' R' D' E' R' E' D' S E x y M' F'


----------



## Ranzha (Jun 23, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> next: B R U S S E L S M' U' S' E' U' M' M U M M y M' U' R' D' E' R' E' D' S E x y M' F'


 
Scramble: B R U F2 B2 D U' B R' L D' U R' F B' D' U B2 F2 L' R B' L' B' U' B' U' D B' y2

FreeFOPish

2x2x2: r U F2 R U' F' U x
Set-up two pairs: U' R U2 R2' U' R d'
Unintentional 3x-cross: U2 R U2 R2 F2 R U' L2 U' L2 (a cool trick I learned to solve 2 pairs)
4th pair: y2 U R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R2
CLL: y' U2 R U' R' U2 R L U' R' U L'
ELL: U M' U M U M' U M U M' U M U2

Next: E M B E Z Z L E R S


----------



## Brest (Jun 24, 2011)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Next: E M B E Z Z L E R S


 
R' B' R
S' L' S' L' S2
E L D L' U'

Next: B U2 B2 L2 D2 F R2 B' D2 R2 U2 L2 D' B' U2 R' B D2 U' B' R


----------



## JuLiEn (Jun 24, 2011)

Brest said:


> B U2 B2 L2 D2 F R2 B' D2 R2 U2 L2 D' B' U2 R' B D2 U' B' R


 
[f2] 
L' U L' R' U' l 
R2 U' r U R U2 R U' R U' [r']
L2 U' L U' L' U' R U' L U R'
M2 U M' U' M U' M2 U2
R'

next F R' L2 F' B2 U2 D' R2 B R L D2 F U D F R2 B2 L R F L2 D' R D'


----------



## Ranzha (Jun 24, 2011)

JuLiEn said:


> next F R' L2 F' B2 U2 D' R2 B R L D2 F U D F R2 B2 L R F L2 D' R D'



Cross: x R U F D2 x [4]
1st pair: U2 R' U2 (R l) U' R' U x [7/11]
2nd pair: U L U2 (L' r') U L U' x [7/18]
3rd pair and setup for 4th pair: r' F r U2' F U F2' U2 F [9/27]
4th pair: U' R U R' [4/31]
COLL: U2 l' U' L U l F' L' F [9/40]
EPLL: y M' U M2' U M2' U M' U2 M2' [9/49]

Next: D' R B' D' L' U' D2 L' F' U2 L' B L2 U D R L D' B2 F' R2 L' F' R F


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 24, 2011)

Next: D' R B' D' L' U' D2 L' F' U2 L' B L2 U D R L D' B2 F' R2 L' F' R F

cross: R' F R U F' L x'
F2L 1: L' U L U2 L' U L
F2L 2: R U' R' U' R' U' R
F2L 3: L U' L' U y' R' U' R
F2L 4: d2 R' U R U' R' U' R
CLL: R U R' U R U2 R'
ELL1: U r U R' U' M U R U' R'
ELL2: U' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U'

(B U L B S)*\( 17 \frac{4}{5} \)


----------



## Brest (Jun 24, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> (B U L B S)*\( 17 \frac{4}{5} \)



That's a great scramble for the Triangular Francisco Method, 1st step skip. A pity I don't know the method.

F2 R F D2 B L2 D F2
x' y R' F R F2 U' F r U' r' F
d R' U R U' R' U2 R
U' r U R' U' r' F R F' U'


Next: U2 L' U2 L2 F2 R' B2 R F2 R B2 D' F L2 U' R' B' U' L' B' F2


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 24, 2011)

x2 L R' U' R2 F D U R' y 
R2 U' R2 U R' U2 R U2 R2 U (R M) U2 R' U r
U F R U R' U' F'
M' U2 M' U2 M' U M' U2 M U2 M U' M2 U M' U2 M U2 M2

next: R2 B' U' D' R' L2 B R D R2 D' R' U' R' D2 L2 F' L' D F' B U2 D L2 D'


----------



## JyH (Jun 24, 2011)

U2 L' U2 L2 F2 R' B2 R F2 R B2 D' F L2 U' R' B' U' L' B' F2 

y' z'
F D L R2 B2 D2 (6)
U2 L' U2 L U' L' U L (8/14)
y' U R' U2 R U' R' U R (8/22)
U F U' F' U L' U L (8/30)
U R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' (10/40)
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U' (16/56)

Dammit, 5BLD... (I finished first, just throwing it out there.)

B F' U B' D2 U2 R L2 B U2 L2 B U R2 D2 B2 D' B L D2 F2 B2 U F D


----------



## mariano.aquino (Jun 25, 2011)

irontwig, what method do you use for fmc?
anyone knows?

scramble:
B F' U B' D2 U2 R L2 B U2 L2 B U R2 D2 B2 D' B L D2 F2 B2 U F D

my first attempts with heise..

solve:
zx D L' R' U' R U' F' U´ (8)
D2 z2 R2 B2 R' B (5)
U' B U (3)
B U R' U' (4)
y2 U L' U' L U' L F' L' F U2 F U2 F' U' F' (15)
L' B' L F2 L' B L (7)
R U' L' U R' U' L U (8)
R' F R' B2 R F' R' B2 R2 F2 (10)

60 moves

or maybe..?

solve:
zx D L' R' U' R U' F' U´ (8)
D2 z2 R2 B2 R' B (5)
U' B U (3)
B U R' U' (4)
y2 L'U'L U2 F U' F'U2 L'U L F2 (12)
y R U R'U'R'F R2 U'R'U'R U R'F (14)
x2 L'U'L U2 F U'F'D'F U F'L'U L D L (16)

nope....62

still don´t get heise pretty much...=P

my way (petrus)

DBbr'x'uB'UR' (8)
L'D'B2 D L u R'x'(7)
F'R U R2 F2 R (6)
xy RURU' (4)
R'U'R'U2 R U2 R' (7)
y' R2 F2 R'B2 R F2 R'B2 R' (9)
B2 U M U2 M' U B2 U (8)

49, well, a lot better =)

next:
U' F2 L F D B' U' D B' R2 B2 F' L D2 B' L R' B2 R D2 R U2 D2 R' F


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 25, 2011)

mariano.aquino said:


> irontwig, what method do you use for fmc?
> anyone knows?
> 
> scramble:
> ...



Why do you make a siamese there?
In typical Heise you would just do U' and leave the square in a 2x2x3 block
You now have 3 of 4 Heise squares with white as common color.
Next step would then be building the 4th square with white: R' B R' D' R' D

In your solve you build the 4th square *without* white.

BUT thinking in FMC mode this can be a good thing!
With your approach:
U' B U (3)
B U R' U' (4)
you also have a F2L-slot, it just happens to be a pseudo one.

*let's explore this one;-) in FMC style*
First I will rewrite yor solution without cube rotations:
B D' U' F' U F' R' F (8)
B2 D2 L2 D' L (5)
B' L B (3)
L B D' B' (4)
now you have a pseudo F2l-1 slot (pseudo by L' move)

If we apply this move* before* the scramble this solution gives a regular F2L-slot.
prescramble L' (+1)
B D' U' F' U F' R' F (8)
B2 D2 L2 D' L (5)
B' L B (3)
L B D' B' (4) 20+1 HTM

Let's try some EO and edge permutations:
D' B' D L B' L'
B L' B2 L B leaves 4 corners at 31+1 HTM

or

B D' B2 D
B2 L B L'
B D' B D B2 leaves 5 corners at 30+1 HTM (3 moves cancel)

or
B D' B R' B2 R D leaves 4 corners after 24+1 HTM (3 moves cancel)
The 4 corners are two pairs, this leaves options for different commutators.

L' F' L B' L' F L B doesn't leave a 8 mover finish for the last 3 corners but L' F' L B2 L' F L B2 does
D2 B U B' D2 B U' B' last 3 corners
L' corrects premove: DONE 41 HTM

May look for insertions later...


----------



## irontwig (Jun 25, 2011)

mariano.aquino said:


> irontwig, what method do you use for fmc?



Most of the time starting with a (pseudo)2x2x3, from two squares or a 2x2x2 or (rarely) directly and then trying to leave few enough pieces to solve with an insertion/LL alg/inserted LL algp) and most of time with a F2L-1 as a substep.


----------



## aminayuko (Jun 25, 2011)

U' F2 L F D B' U' D B' R2 B2 F' L D2 B' L R' B2 R D2 R U2 D2 R' F

X' D2 R' F2 Cross
R U' R' B' U' B F2L#1
D' R U2 R' D F2L#2
U2 R' U R U' B U' B' F2L#3
U F U F' F2L#4
U Fw R U R' U' Fw' U' F R U R' U' F' OLL
U2 F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' PLL
49 moves

Next: F2 R2 U' D L' B2 R D2 F' L R' U' F2 B2 D' R2 U2 L' F U2 R' D L2 R U2


----------



## mariano.aquino (Jun 25, 2011)

thank you both! i´ll look into that =)


----------



## 4EverCuber (Jun 26, 2011)

mariano.aquino said:


> U' F2 L F D B' U' D B' R2 B2 F' L D2 B' L R' B2 R D2 R U2 D2 R' F



x' D2 R' F2 (3)
R U' R' y L' R' U' R L (8/11)
y U' L U' L' (4/15)
U' R' U R (4/19)
U2 F U' F' U' L' U' L (8/27)
U2 R' U' R U' R' U R U x' R U' R' U x (13/40)
U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' (15/55)

Next: U2 B F' L' R B2 F2 U' R F' L D L2 F' U' F' R B' F2 D' R' B R B2 D2


----------



## Rpotts (Jun 26, 2011)

4EverCuber said:


> Next: U2 B F' L' R B2 F2 U' R F' L D L2 F' U' F' R B' F2 D' R' B R B2 D2


 
btw 4Eva you missed the x at the end of OLL.

Cross : z2 U2 R' U2 R' F L' u L' (8)
F2L-1 : L U' L' U R' U' R2' U' R (9, 17)
F2L-2 : U L' U L (4, 21)
F2L-3 : U' R U R' U2 R U' R' (8, 29)
F2L-4 : U L U L' (4, 33)
OLLCP: U x' R U R' D R U' R U' R' U R' D' x (12, 45) <---- Thanks RobertY!
EPLL : R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 (11, 56)

Rotationless (but lengthy) Cross and F2L. I like this OLLCP, but I prefer two other OLLs for any other CP.

Next : D2 U' F L' B' D' L U D L' R' B L D2 R' F2 D' L2 F U2 R U L' D' R


----------



## JyH (Jun 26, 2011)

D2 U' F L' B' D' L U D L' R' B L D2 R' F2 D' L2 F U2 R U L' D' R 

z'
M' F B (4)
y U2 L U' L' d R U' R' (8/12)
L U' L' U2 R' U' R (7/19)
L U L' (3/22)
y' U' R U' R' U R U' R' (8/30)
U R U2 R2 F R F' R U2 R' (10/40)
U2 R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 U' (14/54)

U' D2 B2 L' D B' U F L D2 R2 F' U D B' R2 F' B L' R' D U2 F' R' L2


----------



## 4EverCuber (Jun 26, 2011)

Rpotts said:


> btw 4Eva you missed the x at the end of OLL.


 
You are right! Thanks, fixed it.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 26, 2011)

U' D2 B2 L' D B' U F L D2 R2 F' U D B' R2 F' B L' R' D U2 F' R' L2

cross: y' x' U' F R U' R B'
F2L 1: L U L' U' F' U' F
F2L 2: U' f R f'
F2L 3: L U L' U' L U L'
F2L 4: L' U L U2 y' R U R2 F R F'
OLL: U r U R' U' r' F R F'
PLL: R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U

snoo

next: U2 F R2 L F2 L2 D U R F' D' L D2 F2 D2 L2 D2 B' U B2 L' D L2 B2 L D U' L B' L2 R2 F' U2 R2 U D R F2 D2 B


----------



## Brest (Jun 26, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> next: U2 F R2 L F2 L2 D U R F' D' L D2 F2 D2 L2 D2 B' U B2 L' D L2 B2 L D U' L B' L2 R2 F' U2 R2 U D R F2 D2 B



B' D' U' B' R2 L' D B2 D' B' D2 B2 L2 B L2 R D' L D R' D' F L2 F' B (25)

B' D' U' B' R2 : 2x2x2
L' D B2 D' : 1x2x2
B' D2 B2 : 2 CE pairs
L2 B L2 D' : 1x2x3
L @ F L2 F' B : L3C
Insert @ [L',DRD'] = (L' D R D' L D R' D')


Next: R2 D2 B2 R2 U2 B U2 R2 F2 L2 F' D2 U L2 U2 F' U' R' U' B' F'


----------



## Rpotts (Jun 26, 2011)

Brest said:


> Next: R2 D2 B2 R2 U2 B U2 R2 F2 L2 F' D2 U L2 U2 F' U' R' U' B' F'



x2 y L' D' U B F (5)
R U' R' d R' U' R (7, 12)
d' R' U2 R2 B' R' B (7, 19)
R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' R U R' U' F' U2 (16, 35)
M' U2 M y' M' U' M (6, 41)
U' M U M' U2 M U' M (8, 49)
M2 U M' U2 M U M2 (7, 56)

STM

Next: R' L2 B2 U D R2 F2 U F2 B2 U D' L2 B' R2 U' F R L2 F R D2 R2 F U2


----------



## irontwig (Jun 26, 2011)

U2 L2 U2 B R B R L2 B' L' B' L' F' L B' L' F D L2 D' B D' B' D2 F L2 F' D' (28)

U2 L2 U2 B R B R
L2 B' L' B2.
L' D L2 F
F' D' B D' B' D2 F L2
F' D'

.=B L' F' L B' L' F L

Next: B2 R2 D L2 U' D' B2 U2 B' F D' R' B' L U2 D' L U2 D' B U' R L' F' B


----------



## yomaster (Jun 26, 2011)

Scramble: B2 R2 D L2 U' D' B2 U2 B' F D' R' B' L U2 D' L U2 D' B U' R L' F' B 


CFOP Solution: (65 moves):

Cross: L F2 U' B' U B' R2
F2L #1: U R U2 R' B U B'
F2L #2: R U' R'
F2L #3: U' L' U2 L U2 F U' F'
F2L #4: U2 B' U2 B L U' L' U B' U' B
OLL: F U R U' R' F' U' R U R' U R U2 R'
PLL: U L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2 U


Next Scramble: L2 F' D U R2 B' F D' U2 L2 U2 B2 D U' R2 U L D2 L' R2 B2 L D' B' F'


----------



## irontwig (Jun 26, 2011)

z y L F' L' R' F' d' 
L2 F' R F M F
z' y L' U R U' L U R'
r U R' U' M U R U' R'
r U M' U' L' U M d M U2 R2

Next: F L B' L' B D' F U2 L F L' R F2 L' F' R2 D L B' R U' D L' B' R'


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 26, 2011)

irontwig said:


> Next: F L B' L' B D' F U2 L F L' R F2 L' F' R2 D L B' R U' D L' B' R'



L' B' R L' U2 B D2 L U' EOline D2 is an insert
R D R2 D R' D' R
D L' D2 L2 D L'
L' D' L D L' D' L D L' D' L 
B D B' D B D2 B' D2 leaves 3 corners (std sune would leave G-perm but that's boring)
L' R' B' R F2 R' B R F2 L

next: U B2 R' F D L R F2 D2 B2 D' U R2 U R B' U' F B' D2 R2 L F2 L2 B


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 27, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> next: U B2 R' F D L R F2 D2 B2 D' U R2 U R B' U' F B' D2 R2 L F2 L2 B



R' D R B L2 D EOline
R' L' U2 1st block
R2 (R' U' R U)3 1st side
U L2 2nd block
U2 L U L' U' L U' L' U L U M2 leaves 2 pairs of corners
R' F R B R' F' R B'
L U L' F L B2 L' F' L B2 U' L'

Next: F D F2 B2 U' B L' U R2 U' D L2 B' R2 L' B2 L2 U2 R F D' L D' U' B


----------



## irontwig (Jun 27, 2011)

R2 U F' M2 U' R U' R'
E' L' D2 U'
R2 U' R2 U R' U' R U
z' R B' R' B d L U' L'
M U' M' U2 M U' M' U'

Next: D U' F' R2 L F' L R U2 B L2 R' F L2 R B' L2 D F R F' L' F2 R2 F


----------



## tociva (Jun 28, 2011)

irontwig said:


> Next: D U' F' R2 L F' L R U2 B L2 R' F L2 R B' L2 D F R F' L' F2 R2 F


 
U' R D B2 y2
R U r2 U' R2 U r U R' U2 r'
L U2 R B2 D B' L2 B L B D' R' B L'
U' M' U2 M U' M U' M U M2

Next: L' U2 D2 L2 R B2 R' B2 R2 F2 R L2 B F2 L' R' D2 F2 U L B' R F B2 U2


----------



## irontwig (Jun 28, 2011)

R2 [Trial and error]
F2 L2 [1st square]
D' R [2nd square]
U' L U D' B D' B2 [Pseudo F2L]
F [Setup]
R2 U' l2 U R2 U' l2 U [Pair cycle]
F' [Undo setup]
R' [AUF]
U R2 U' R2 [Undo F2L pseudoness]
D [Undo 2x2x3 pseudoness] (28)

Next: L2 D' U2 L B2 R' D R2 U' F2 R2 L' D F' B2 L' D2 U2 L2 U2 R D B2 R' B'


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 28, 2011)

irontwig said:


> Next: L2 D' U2 L B2 R' D R2 U' F2 R2 L' D F' B2 L' D2 U2 L2 U2 R D B2 R' B'


 
ZZ nonmatching blocks
B D L F' D' makes EOline (5)
R U' R' 1st block (8)
L2 U R' U' R 1st pair (13)
U' L U2 L' 2nd block (17)
L' U' L 2nd pair (19)
B L F' L' B' L F L' OLL (27)
R U2 R' U2 R B' R' U' R U R B R2 U' PLL (41)
M2 align (43 HTM)

*Alternative* finish:
B D L F' D' makes EOline (5)
R U' R' 1st block (8)
L2 U R' U' R 1st pair (13)
U' L U2 L' 2nd block (17)
*U L' U2 L U' permute edges (22)
L D' L U' L' D L solve 2 corners (29) 
B2 U F2 U' B2 U F2 R2 solve 3 corners (37)*37 HTM


next: L' F' L' R2 D B' U' D2 L' F2 D2 U' R' U2 F2 L' D2 R U' F2 U R' B U F


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 28, 2011)

Cross: B' U' R' U B' z2
F2L 1: y' R2 U2 R2 U2 R2
F2L 2: L' U2 L2 F' L' F
F2L 3: L U2 L' U' R U R'
F2L 4: U2 L U' L' y' U2 r U' r' F
OLL: U L2 U' L B L' U L2 U' r' U' r
PLL: U R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2 x u R' u'

next: get your own, i carnt be bovverd


----------



## Brest (Jun 28, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> next: get your own, i carnt be bovverd


Solid... 


Scramble: D R2 D R2 B2 L2 D L2 F2 D F R' D' L' U2 R2 B' D2 B' U'

y2 R2 U L' D2 l2 D' R
L' U' L y' R' U2 R2 U' R'
U2 L' U' L U2 L' U' L
U F l' U' L U R U' r'
R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2


Next: L' D2 R2 D2 U2 R U2 R' B2 L' D2 F L2 D U' R D2 L' U R F'


----------



## tociva (Jun 29, 2011)

Brest said:


> Solid...
> 
> 
> Scramble: D R2 D R2 B2 L2 D L2 F2 D F R' D' L' U2 R2 B' D2 B' U'
> ...


 
F' L U2 F R2 x y
r2 U R2 U2 r' U2 r2 U r U2 R
F' U2 F' R2 D' B L2 B' D R2 F2
U' M U M U M2 U' M'

Next: B F2 L R B F' D2 L2 F D U' L F' U' L2 U2 R2 D2 U2 B' R2 U2 F R2 B'


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 29, 2011)

Next: B F2 L R B F' D2 L2 F D U' L F' U' L2 U2 R2 D2 U2 B' R2 U2 F R2 B'

lmaoscrambleforroux

Method: PCMS
Pair 1+2: R2 U z' x'
Pair 3: U R2 U' R2
Pair 4: U R U' R' U' F' U' F
CLL1: U' F R U R' U' R U R' U' F'
CLL2: U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'
MS: U M U2 M' U M' U M U2 S' U2 S U' R' U' R U M U' R' U r

next: go get your own


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 29, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> next: get your own, i carnt be bovverd
> next: go get your own



I wil put it nicely: please show some respect to your fellow cubers and provide a new scramble.
Or ****ing stay out of this thread


----------



## irontwig (Jun 30, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> I wil put it nicely: please show some respect to your fellow cubers and provide a new scramble.
> Or ****ing stay out of this thread


 
+1

U2 D2 R2 B2 F R2 U B U2 F2 B R' F L2 B2 D2 B D' R' D2 B' L F D2 B' 

B D' U L' B' L B2
F' L F2'
L2 D' L' F' 
U' R F2 R' U L D2 L D L' D'
L (26)

Next: U D' L2 F2 B' U L2 B F2 D U2 B2 R' D' B U' D F' R D' B2 L' R2 F' R


----------



## tociva (Jun 30, 2011)

irontwig said:


> Next: U D' L2 F2 B' U L2 B F2 D U2 B2 R' D' B U' D F' R D' B2 L' R2 F' R


 
Left block: F D' U2 R2 U2 z2 y' (5/5)
Right block: r' U2 R2 U' R2 r' U r U R (10/15)
4 corners: L U2 L' U' L U' L' U2 (8/23)
L6E: M2 U2 M U M U2 M2 U' M2 (9/32)

Next: F2 U2 D2 L' F' R' D2 F L2 R2 U' B R B2 D2 B R' L2 B2 L2 F' D' F2 U R'


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 30, 2011)

tociva said:


> Next: F2 U2 D2 L' F' R' D2 F L2 R2 U' B R B2 D2 B R' L2 B2 L2 F' D' F2 U R'



Suggestion:
L2 R2 U' B R2 D2 F2 L2 F' double X-cross (9)
Who wants to finish?


----------



## irontwig (Jul 1, 2011)

D L2 F' R2 U2 L' F2 L B R2 B' L2 B R2 F' L' D L D F L F' L' D2 L B' F R2 (28)

D L2 F' R2 [Pseudo 2x2x2+pair]
U2 L' F2 L' F'.[Pseudo F2L-1]
B L' D [Pseudo F2L]
L D F L F' L' D' [LLEF+1]
D' L B' [Undo F2L pseudoness]
F R2 [Undo F2L-1 pseudoness]

At dot switch B and F' and insert B' L2 B R2 B' L2 B R2 (Three moves cancel)

Next: F U F L F U2 L2 U' D2 B U2 F' L B2 U L2 D2 U2 R F R2 U2 D' R2 B'


----------



## JyH (Jul 1, 2011)

F U F L F U2 L2 U' D2 B U2 F' L B2 U L2 D2 U2 R F R2 U2 D' R2 B' 

x2
F R2 D L F2 (5)
y R U R' L' U L (6/11)
U2 R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' (12/23)
U y R U' R' U2 R U' R' (8/31)
U' R' U R U2 R' U R (8/39)
U' r' U' R U' R' U2 r (8/47)
U y2 R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R (10/57)

D2 U F D L2 R F2 R' B' F2 U2 B2 F U F R2 F2 U2 F U' D L' B R2 L


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Jul 1, 2011)

D2 U F D L2 R F2 R' B' F2 U2 B2 F U F R2 F2 U2 F U' D L' B R2 L 

x2
F B2 U L' u' R' u L' (8,8) 
R' U' R U2 y' L' U' L (7,15)
U R' U2 R U2 y R' U' R (8,23)
L' U' L U' L' U' L (7,30)
y' U2 R' U R U2 y R U R' (8,38)
r' U2 R U R' U r (7,45)
U (1,46)
Lol, 8,7,8,7,8,7,1

D2 F' R2 D2 B R2 B' D B2 L' R F' R' D2 F R U2 L' U B' U' R2 L F' U'


----------



## Rpotts (Jul 1, 2011)

OMGitsSolved said:


> D2 F' R2 D2 B R2 B' D B2 L' R F' R' D2 F R U2 L' U B' U' R2 L F' U'


 
Cross: x2 R U' L F B' R' (6)
F2L1 : U2 R U2 R2' U R (6, 12)
F2L2 : L U' L' U L U L' (7, 19)
F2L3 : U' R U R' U R U R' (8, 27)
F2L4 : U L F' L' F U2 L' U' L (9, 36)
OLL : U r U R' U R U' R' U' M U R U' R' (15, 51)
PLL : U' R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U' (17, 68)

Rotationless, but lengthy solve.

Next : L' D R' D' R' D' R' B2 U' D R F B U' B2 R' F' U2 R D2 B' D L' D' L


----------



## irontwig (Jul 1, 2011)

y U R' L D L' 
D2 x D' x' D2 F' R F2
U R' U' R U2 R' U2 R
L' U2 L2 F' L' F
y' R' U' R U' R' d R' U R B
U' y' R2' u' R U' R U R' u R2 y R U' R'

Next: R2 D F' D' U' F' R U D2 B R' B D U' L' U' F2 U' L' D F2 D2 L D' U'


----------



## tociva (Jul 1, 2011)

irontwig said:


> Next: R2 D F' D' U' F' R U D2 B R' B D U' L' U' F2 U' L' D F2 D2 L D' U'



F2 D B' D' L z'
U' R2 U2 M2 U R' U M' U R2
F R' F D' F D L F2 R F' L2 U L
U2 M U' M U M' U M U M2

Next: D2 F' L2 B2 L' D' R B2 D R B' F2 R' D U' B2 L B' L2 U2 R' F' D2 F2 L'


----------



## chrissyD (Jul 1, 2011)

tociva said:


> Next: D2 F' L2 B2 L' D' R B2 D R B' F2 R' D U' B2 L B' L2 U2 R' F' D2 F2 L'



Cross: D' R' D L F L F2 (7)
F2L 1: U' R U2 R' U y' R' U' R (9/16)
F2L 2: U2 R U R' (4/20)
F2L 3: U' L' U L (4/24)
F2L 4: y2 R U' R' U y' R' U' R U' R' U' R (13/37)
OLL: U R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F' (13/50)
PLL U' R' U' R y R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 (14/64)

64 moves

Next: B2 L' F2 R2 U2 B' L U' B2 L R F L2 F' U D B D U2 F2 D B2 R2 L' U2


----------



## tociva (Jul 1, 2011)

chrissyD said:


> Cross: D' R' D L F L F2 (7)
> F2L 1: U' R U2 R' U y' R' U' R (9/16)
> F2L 2: U2 R U R' (4/20)
> F2L 3: U' L' U L (4/24)
> ...


 
F R D' L' R2 y'
M' U2 R2 U' R2 r U R' U2 r'
R2 U R' U' B U2 R U2 R' B' U R' U2
M' U M U M U2 M' U2 M U M' U

Next: U2 L' B' R2 L' D' L' U R2 F' U2 F L2 F2 R' B' R B2 U' R U D2 B D' R'


----------



## JyH (Jul 2, 2011)

U2 L' B' R2 L' D' L' U R2 F' U2 F L2 F2 R' B' R B2 U' R U D2 B D' R' 

z y'
U2 D' R' F B' D2 (6)
y' R U R' U' R U R' (7/13)
U2 L' U L2 U' L' (6/19)
L' U' L U' L' U L (7/26)
U' y R U R' U R U' R' (8/34)
U2 f R U R' U' f' U' F R U R' U' F' (14/48)
R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R U2 (13/61)

F D2 R D2 R U' R U2 F B R B2 F U' L' F L2 D L2 U R' F2 B2 R' F


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Jul 2, 2011)

F D2 R D2 R U' R U2 F B R B2 F U' L' F L2 D L2 U R' F2 B2 R' F 

x2 y2
U2 F' L2 B' U' B' R
U' R U' R' D' y
U' R U2 R' U R U R'
U' R' U' R U' R' U R
y2 U' R U' R' F R' F'
U2 R' U' R' F R F' U R
y R2 U' R U' R U R' u R2 y R U' R'

Next: U R2 u' F2 B2 L2 U L2 d' B2 U' R2 L2 F2 B2 L2 D2 R2 L2 d' B2 D F2 B2 U L2 F2 B2 R2 L2 u2 B2 R2 d R2 L2 U F2 B2 u' B2 R2 L2 u L2 d R2 L2 D' R2 D2 (3x3x4)


----------



## Rpotts (Jul 4, 2011)

OMGitsSolved said:


> Next: U R2 u' F2 B2 L2 U L2 d' B2 U' R2 L2 F2 B2 L2 D2 R2 L2 d' B2 D F2 B2 U L2 F2 B2 R2 L2 u2 B2 R2 d R2 L2 U F2 B2 u' B2 R2 L2 u L2 d R2 L2 D' R2 D2 (3x3x4)


My 3x3x4 is outside in my car so I'm doing this on 3x3x3, with move restrictions (U D R2 L2 F2 B2.) 

L 1x2x3 : L2 D2 B2 U2 B2
R 1x2x3 : U' R2 U' R2 U R2 U2 R2 U R2
F2L : U' R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U R2 B2 R2 U2 R2 B2 R2
PLL : R2 U' R2 u R2 y R2 U R2 u' R2 y2 R2 U' R2 u R2 y R2 U R2 u' R2

Next: D' F' B2 D' U2 F R2 L2 B R' D R' U' D' R F2 D' U F U D F2 R F2 L U2 B' U2 B2 D'


----------



## Carrot (Jul 4, 2011)

Rpotts said:


> Next: D' F' B2 D' U2 F R2 L2 B R' D R' U' D' R F2 D' U F U D F2 R F2 L U2 B' U2 B2 D'


 
y2 x'
D' L2 U F' L U x' [6/6]
U L' U' L Dw L U L' [8/14]
U' L' U L U2 L' U' L [8/22]
U' R U R2 U' R [6/28]
U' Dw' Lw' U Lw U' Lw' U' Lw [9/37]
L' U2 L U L' U' L U L' U L [11/48]
y U L' U' L U L F' L2 U L U L' U' L F [15/63]

next: U L U R L' R L' R U B' R l (pyraminx)


----------



## Stuart (Jul 4, 2011)

D' F' B2 D' U2 F R2 L2 B R' D R' U' D' R F2 D' U F U D F2 R F2 L U2 B' U2 B2 D' 
by rpotts

Method: Rotationless CFOP

Cross: y' x2 R L' D' R U L2 
F2L 1: L U L'
F2L 2: U R U' R' U2 R' U' R
F2L 3: R U' R' F R' F' R
F2L 4: (L' U' L U)3
OLL: F (U R U' R')2 F’
PLL: U2 R2 B2 R F R' B2 R F' R U (A Perm b)

Next Scramble: L' R F L' U B' F' L2 D R2 B2 U2 B' F2 L D B2 U2 L2 R2 U' L2 R2 D' L D' U' B2 R2 F'


----------



## JyH (Jul 4, 2011)

B2 U B2 D2 B2 R2 B2 L2 F2 D B2 U B' L' U2 L2 D B' R' D' L'

x' z'
D2 L' R' U' R' F D2 (7)
U2 L U' L' (4/11)
R U R' U2 R' U R (7/18)
U' L' U L (4/22)
U2 R U' R' d R' U' R (8/30)
U R U R' U R U2 R' F R U R' U' F' (14/44)
R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2 y R U' R' U2 (13/57)

D' F' L U2 D2 B L2 B2 F' R2 U' F' D' B R' L U2 B F U' R2 L' F B' U


----------



## Brest (Jul 4, 2011)

Premove U


Stuart said:


> Next Scramble: L' R F L' U B' F' L2 D R2 B2 U2 B' F2 L D B2 U2 L2 R2 U' L2 R2 D' L D' U' B2 R2 F'


 
D F' U2 D2 B' R F' U L' U L2 U' B L B' U R2 U' L2 U R2 U2 R' D R D' F2 D' F2 D F U (32)

D F' U2 B' R : 2x2x2 
R' B D2 B' R : undo-add D2-redo CE pair
F' U L' U L2 : 1x2x2 & CE pair
U' B : more 1x2x2
L B' : 1x2x3
L2 @ U' : pseudo F2L
R' D R D' F2 D' F2 D F : L3C
U : add premove

Insert @ (L2 U R2 U' L2 U R2 U') cancels 3 moves

I found this 1st
D F' U2 D2 B' R F' U L' U L2 U' B L B' L2 U' : same pseudo F2L
U F2 U' F2 U' R U R' F (U) : L2C twist =(

Next: B2 U B2 D2 B2 R2 B2 L2 F2 D B2 U B' L' U2 L2 D B' R' D' L'


----------



## Rpotts (Jul 4, 2011)

> Next: B2 U B2 D2 B2 R2 B2 L2 F2 D B2 U B' L' U2 L2 D B' R' D' L'



Method: CFOP uselessly avoiding rotations.

Solution

x2 D' U2 R' F D F2
U' L' U' L
U r' U L U' F r U' L'
U2 R' U R F l' U' l
l' U R' U' l U' R
U' (R' F R F')2 (R U R' U') R U R'
U' x' L2 D2 L U L' D2 L U' L

Next: U B' D B L B' D R2 B2 F2 L2 D2 B L' R2 D' F D' L' R' D' L' D2 L' D


----------



## Cubenovice (Jul 4, 2011)

Argh...
Just startet on brest's scramle...L2 U2 L2 makes a nice pseudo2x2x2...
Oh well


----------



## Cubenovice (Jul 4, 2011)

Rpotts said:


> Next: U B' D B L B' D R2 B2 F2 L2 D2 B L' R2 D' F D' L' R' D' L' D2 L' D



work in progress:
R2 F R2 D' R D L B' U2 B' double X cross (10)
B' U2 B L U2 L' makes F2L-slot (15)

Wife comes home... Done cubing...


----------



## aminayuko (Jul 4, 2011)

U B' D B L B' D R2 B2 F2 L2 D2 B L' R2 D' F D' L' R' D' L' D2 L' D 


cross: B2 F L2 F' L'
F2L#1: U2 R' U' R U R' U' R
F2L#2: U' L U L' U R U R'
F2L#3: U2 F U' F'
F2L#4: U' B' U B U L U2 L' U2 L U' L' 
2LOLL: U f R U R' U' f' l' U' L U R U' r' F
PLL: U R' U' R y L' U' L F L' U' L U L F' L2 U L U F' U F 
74 moves, to me it is probably bad.

next:B' F2 L' U' D R D L' R U2 D B' U L R' D U' F2 D2 L2 U F2 U' B2 F


----------



## EricReese (Jul 4, 2011)

for the fourth f2l pair why didnt you just do L U2 L' U L U' L' ??? I have no idea why you didnt


and dear lord learn a better N perm lol


----------



## chrissyD (Jul 5, 2011)

scramble B' F2 L' U' D R D L' R U2 D B' U L R' D U' F2 D2 L2 U F2 U' B2 F 

Cross - U F R' D U F L2 (7)
F2L 1 - U2 y' R' U R (5)
F2L 2 - F U F' y' U R U' R' (8)
F2L 3 - U F U2 R' U R (6)
F2L 4 - U F' y' U2 R U' R' (7)
OLL - U R U R' U' M' U R U' r' (10)
PLL - R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' (14)

55 moves 

next F R' D2 R' U2 L' D F D2 U2 L B U2 F' U' L2 R2 U' F' U B' R2 F2 L2 R'


----------



## Brest (Jul 5, 2011)

Premove U2


chrissyD said:


> next F R' D2 R' U2 L' D F D2 U2 L B U2 F' U' L2 R2 U' F' U B' R2 F2 L2 R'


U2 B F' U R' D' L' D F' D' B' D F D' U B L2 U B L' U' F' L2 D' L D L' F U L' U2 (31)

U2 B F' U R' D' : 2x2x2 & CE pair
L' B' @ U B : 1x2x2 & CE
L2 : 1x2x2
U : pseudp 2x2x3 -find premove U2
B : F2L-1
L' U' F' L2 F U : F2L & CE
U' F' D' L D L' F U L' : L3C
U2 : add premove
Insert @ [B,DF'D']


Next: F' L2 U2 R2 D2 R2 B' D2 U2 B' L2 U' F D F U2 R' F L U2 F'


----------



## JyH (Jul 6, 2011)

F' L2 U2 R2 D2 R2 B' D2 U2 B' L2 U' F D F U2 R' F L U2 F' 

y x
F' D' B' M' (5)
U L U2 L' U' L U L' (8/13)
y U2 R U' R' U R U R' (8/21)
L U L' U' L U L' (7/28)
y' U2 R U R' U2 R U' R' (8/36)
U' l' U2 L U L' U l (8/44)
y' R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' (11/55)

L2 U' F' D' U' B F D R2 F2 D U' F B2 U R' L2 U' F D2 L D2 L' D U'


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 6, 2011)

JyH said:


> L2 U' F' D' U' B F D R2 F2 D U' F B2 U R' L2 U' F D2 L D2 L' D U'



X-cross: x' D F L' F' U' L F' E' R2 U z' y2 [10] (By far one of the awesomest x-cross solutions I've come up with, imo)
2nd pair: U R U2 R' U2 R U R' [8/18]
3rd pair: U2 L U L U' L U L2 [8/26] (a fun trick I learned)
4th pair: y U' R' U2 R U R' U' R [8/34]
1LLL: U' R U' R' F' U F l U' R U R2 F2 [13/47]

Pretty funny cases throughout. =3

Next: R' U2 R' L2 D' F' R F' U' D F2 L2 F' B' L B' R B' F2 D R2 D2 B2 U D2


----------



## irontwig (Jul 7, 2011)

D R' B2 R2 B D L' D' L B' L' B2 U2 B U' L R2 U2 F D' F' U2 D2 B D B' (26)

D R' B2 [Square+pair]

Switch to inverse:
D2 R2 [Pseudo 2x2x2]
L' U B' U2 B2 L [Pseudo F2L-1+2 pairs]
B L' D L D' B' [Leaving three edges]
R2 [Undo pseudoness]
B2 R D' [Undo premoves]

Which gives this skeleton:
D R' B2 R2 B D L' D' L B' L' B2 U2 B U' L R2 D2

Insert at end: D2 U2 F D' F' U2 D2 B D B' (Two moves cancel)

Next: B' U' B2 F U2 R B' U' F D2 B R' L B2 L' R2 D2 B R2 D F2 D L2 B R'


----------



## JyH (Jul 7, 2011)

B' U' B2 F U2 R B' U' F D2 B R' L B2 L' R2 D2 B R2 D F2 D L2 B R'

x'
L D' R' F D2 R2 (6)
L U2 L' y' R' U R (6/12)
U' R U' R' U R U' R' (8/20)
U L U' L' y' R U R' (7/27)
y' R U' R' U R U' R' (7/34)
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' (9/43)
y R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R (12/55)

D2 L R B2 U' L' F' R2 F' L' F2 B' R F2 D' F R' U2 R2 U' B F2 U F' B'


----------



## Dacuba (Jul 7, 2011)

I am sorry, not going to make an example solve this time. But here's an interesting scramble.

R' D' L2 R' F L' D2 F2 U2 L B' R' F2 U2 B F2 U' D' F B' U F U2 R' L

Can someone suggest a good start on white, to make use of those 3 pairs? maybe with some comments? I am a noob at doing this, but I think, if you know how to, it's a great Scramble 

btw it's actually 4 pairs, but one of them is the 2nd basic case


----------



## Carrot (Jul 7, 2011)

JyH said:


> D2 L R B2 U' L' F' R2 F' L' F2 B' R F2 D' F R' U2 R2 U' B F2 U F' B'


 


y'
Cross: R D' L2 F D' [5/5]
F2L#1: R U' R' Dw' L' U' L [7/12] 
F2L#2: U R' U2 R Lw U' Lw' U' Lw U Lw' [10/22] (R Lw must count as one move xD)
F2L#3: U2 Rw' U Rw U' Rw' U' Rw [8/30]
F2L#4: U R U R' U2 R U R' [8/38]
OLL: F' L' U' L U F [6/44]
PLL: R2 B2 R F R' B2 R F' R [9/53]

next: U D F' U' L F2 L' R' B D B L' D U2 L' D2 B' F D U L B U F' B


----------



## Rpotts (Jul 10, 2011)

Odder said:


> next: U D F' U' L F2 L' R' B D B L' D U2 L' D2 B' F D U L B U F' B


 
EOLine : z2 R B' D U' F U D' F2 (8)
L1x2x2 : L U2 L' (3, 11)
R1x2x2 : R2 L' U' L R U' R U R (9, 20) 
R Pair : U2 R U R' U2 R U' R' (8, 28)
L Pair : L' U L U L' U' L (7, 35)
OCLL : R U2' R2' U' R2 U' R2' U2' R (9, 44)
PLL : y' x' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U R' D' (16, 60)

Next: F2 D' R2 U2 R' B2 R' F' B2 L R' U' L' F' U F R' B' D2 L2 U D F' B' L


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 10, 2011)

Rpotts said:


> Next: F2 D' R2 U2 R' B2 R' F' B2 L R' U' L' F' U F R' B' D2 L2 U D F' B' L


cross: F2 U L U L F' 
pair 1: R' U2 R U' y R U R'
pair 2: L U L' U L U L'
pair 3: D2 U L' U' L D2 
pair 4: U2 L' U L U' L' U L
CLL: R' U2 R U2 L U' R' U M x 
ELL: M' U M'2 U M U2 M' U M'

next: R2 D2 L D R D2 U2 R2 B' U2 R2 F L' D' B R' B R D2 F' U F' U L' R'


----------



## irontwig (Jul 10, 2011)

D2 B' U2
D L' F L2
R' D2 B2 D' B2 D B2
D' F D F'
F R D R' D' R D R' D' F'
B2 (27)

Next: F D2 B' D2 F' U' R2 D2 L B' F' U' F U' F2 U D' F B2 R2 B F D R L


----------



## Rpotts (Jul 10, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> next: R2 D2 L D R D2 U2 R2 B' U2 R2 F L' D' B R' B R D2 F' U F' U L' R'


 
EOLine : z2 R D2 F D2 L' D (6)
R1x2x2 : L' U2 R' (3, 9)
L1x2x2 : U' L2 U L2 U L' (6, 15)
L Pair : R' U' R L' U2 L (6, 21)
R Pair : R' U R (3, 24)
COLL : r' U2 R2 B' R' B R' U2 r (9, 33)
EPLL : U' M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 (8, 41)

Not bad for learning EOLine this week.

Next : R D2 B D B D' F2 D R' D' U R' U' B2 R D L2 B' F' U F R' D2 R' B


----------



## Brest (Jul 11, 2011)

irontwig said:


> Next: F D2 B' D2 F' U' R2 D2 L B' F' U' F U' F2 U D' F B2 R2 B F D R L



D R U' F'
B' D' R2 B' @ R'
B' D2 L B2 L' B' D2
B' L B L' B L B' L'
Insert @ [B,RFR']

D R U' F' B' D' R' F R' B' R F' R2 B' D2 L B2 L' B' D2 B' L B L' B L B' L' (28)



Rpotts said:


> Next : R D2 B D B D' F2 D R' D' U R' U' B2 R D L2 B' F' U F R' D2 R' B



F2 D2 R2 U L2
F U R F R2
U2 F U'
F' U2 R' B' R B U2 F D R # D'
U2
Insert # [R',U'LU]

F2 D2 R2 U L2 F U R F R2 U2 F U' F' U2 R' B' R B U2 F D U' L U R U' L' U' D' (30)


Next: B2 L B2 D2 U2 L' B2 D2 L R2 U2 F' R' U B2 D L2 B' R2 B F


----------



## irontwig (Jul 11, 2011)

F R2 B F' D2 L' D' F' D R' U R2 U2 F R F' R U2 L' R' D2 R U R' D2 R2 U' L (28)

F R2 B F' D2 L' D' F' D
R' U R2 U2 F R F' R U' R.U'

.=R' U' L' U:R U' L U
:=U' R' D2 R U R' D2 R

lollazyinsertionsandoverallsolution

next: R D' L' U2 L2 D2 R B D R' L' U F' L' F2 R2 D' B2 F' U' B' F' R F' B


----------



## JyH (Jul 11, 2011)

R D' L' U2 L2 D2 R B D R' L' U F' L' F2 R2 D' B2 F' U' B' F' R F' B

BLD Solution (OP/M2)
- = R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R (Y-perm)

y
R' - R
F2 - F2
-
F' - F 
D F' - F D' 
D' - D
F D - D' F'
R' F' (R U R' U')2 L' (U R U' R') 2 L F R
U R U2 R' U2 R B' R' U' R U R B R2
U' L' U M2 U' L U
U' L2 U M2 U' L2 U
B' R2 B M2 B' R2 B
R' U R U' M2 U R' U' R
M U2 M U2
B L' B' M2 B L B'
U2 M' U2 M'
B' R' B M2 B' R B
F' D R' F D' M2 D F' R D' F
U R' U' M2 U R U'
L U' L' U M2 U' L U L'
U' F2 U M2 U' F2 U
U R U2 R' U2 R B' R' U' R U R B R2

D' L' B' F' L' B F' D U F2 B U2 F' B' U' L R' F U F' U' F2 B' R2 U


----------



## irontwig (Jul 12, 2011)

B F' D' B2 R' F' R U F' L2 D' B' D L2 D' L B L2 D L D2 B D B2 D' R D' (27)

On the inverse:
D R' D2 [Square]

Switch to normal:
B F' D' B2 [Roux block]
R' F' R U F' [Perpendicular Roux block]
L2 D' B' D L2 [Leaving 3C2E]
D' L B L2 D L D2 B D B2 D' R D' [Finish]

Next: D2 U' B D2 L D' L' D2 U2 B' U' B2 D2 F' B' L' D F2 U2 R2 D2 B' F2 R' D2


----------



## tociva (Jul 12, 2011)

irontwig said:


> Next: D2 U' B D2 L D' L' D2 U2 B' U' B2 D2 F' B' L' D F2 U2 R2 D2 B' F2 R' D2



F' L2 F2 L' F D x'
R U' R U2 R r U' R' U r'
R' U B' D' F U F D' U' F' D2 B R'
U2 M' U' M U' M U2 M' U M U M

Next: F2 U' R' L F2 U L F' D' B F L B' F2 L R' F2 B2 L R B' L U' F2 D2


----------



## enigmahack (Jul 12, 2011)

tociva said:


> Next: F2 U' R' L F2 U L F' D' B F L B' F2 L R' F2 B2 L R B' L U' F2 D2


 


Cross: R2 B2 F' R' z
Pair 1: U R U' R' L U2 L'
Pair 2: U2 R U2 R' U2 L' U' L
Pair 3: U R U' R' y R U' R'
Pair 4: y' U R U' R' U R U R'
OLL: F (R U R' U') S (R U R' U') f'
PLL: U' L' U L' U' L' U' L' U L U L2 U' 

I don't normally solve for Red, but it was an easy cross. (supposing you scrambled Green front White up)


Next: U B2 R2 B U L B U L D L' B2 R B2 R' U' B' L' F D F D L2 U' B
(Looks like it should be a good block builder one maybe?)


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 12, 2011)

enigmahack said:


> Next: U B2 R2 B U L B U L D L' B2 R B2 R' U' B' L' F D F D L2 U' B
> (Looks like it should be a good block builder one maybe?)



2x-cross (on green): U2 l U' R' D2 [5]
3rd and 4th pairs: y' (R U2 R2 U) S' (R U' R') S R [10/15]
OLL: U (R U2 R') (R' F R F') U2 (R' F R F') [12/27]
PLL: y' (R' U2 R) U2 (R' F R U R' U') (R' F' R2) [12/39]

Looooooooooool.

U2 D2 B' F U B U2 F2 L' B' D' B' D' B U R B' R U2 B' L R F' U' F


----------



## NeedReality (Jul 12, 2011)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> 2x-cross (on green): U2 l U' R' D2 [5]
> 3rd and 4th pairs: y' (R U2 R2 U) S' (R U' R') S R [10/15]
> OLL: U (R U2 R') (R' F R F') U2 (R' F R F') [12/27]
> PLL: y' (R' U2 R) U2 (R' F R U R' U') (R' F' R2) [12/39]
> ...



x'
B R2 B U F' - 5
R' U' M2 R U R2 U' M' U M r' U' R - 13/18
U M' U M' U2 M' U M - 8/26
U' M2 U' M U2 M' U2 M2 - 8/34

I'm not that great at LSE.

U' R2 L2 D2 U2 R F R' D U' L' F' D U2 B2 U R' D' F' L2 F R L F U


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Jul 12, 2011)

NeedReality said:


> x'
> B R2 B U F' - 5
> R' U' M2 R U R2 U' M' U M r' U' R - 13/18
> U M' U M' U2 M' U M - 8/26
> ...



z2 U R' F L U B2 D' -- 7

R U R' L U2 L' y' U R U' R' -- 17 

R' U R U' R' U' R -- 24

L' U' L U' L' U L -- 31

L U' L' U y R' U2 R U2 R' U R -- 42

U F R U' R' U' R U R' F' U' -- 53

R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L U2 -- 64

Next -- D' L2 B' L2 R U2 L' B' D U2 F' L' F2 U' R B2 F R B F L' F2 U2 B2 D L' B2 D U F2


----------



## Brest (Jul 13, 2011)

MrIndianTeen said:


> Next -- D' L2 B' L2 R U2 L' B' D U2 F' L' F2 U' R B2 F R B F L' F2 U2 B2 D L' B2 D U F2



D L U B L2 : Xcross
U R U R' U' R U R' : 2nd pair
y U2 R' U' R : 3rd pair
U2 R U' R' : EO
y' R' U R U R' U' R : 4th pair & OLL skip
U2 F' U' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 : G perm

Next: B R2 U2 L2 D2 B F L2 D2 L' D U L' F2 L2 F2 R B' D' B F'


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 13, 2011)

Next: B R2 U2 L2 D2 B F L2 D2 L' D U L' F2 L2 F2 R B' D' B F'

cross: x' U r U r' F D F x'
F2L 1: R' U2 R U' R' U R
F2L 2: y' U' R' U' R
F2L 3: y' R' U R U' R' U' R
F2L 4: R U' R' U R U' R'
OLL: U' R U R' U R U2 R' F R U R' U' F
PLL: U L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2 U

next: MSMEMSMEMSMEMSMEMSMEMSMEMSMEMSMEMSEMMMSE <M,E,S> sorving prease


----------



## NeedReality (Jul 13, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> Next: B R2 U2 L2 D2 B F L2 D2 L' D U L' F2 L2 F2 R B' D' B F'
> 
> cross: x' U r U r' F D F x'
> F2L 1: R' U2 R U' R' U R
> ...


 
E2 S2

Next: U R' D2 L' B U' R' B' L B2 U' F R' D2 L D F2 D R B U' R' D' R B2


----------



## tociva (Jul 13, 2011)

NeedReality said:


> Next: U R' D2 L' B U' R' B' L B2 U' F R' D2 L D F2 D R B U' R' D' R B2



X-Cross: D2 F R L2 D' L' B'
Last 3 pairs: R2 F D R F2 D2 L' B U2 B2 L D L F L' R' U'
OLL: y2 R' F R B' R' F' R B
PLL: R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2 y R U' R' U'

Next: L2 U L2 B2 U' B' L' R' U2 F2 R2 L' B' R F R2 U' F' L2 F2 B L2 B' D2 L'


----------



## Tao Yu (Jul 13, 2011)

D'R2U'LD2
yRU'R'L
R'UR
U'L'ULU'L'U'L
d'R'U'RUR'U2RU'R'U2Rd'y
RUR'U'R'FR2U'R'U'RUR'F'

next: U R' D' U F2 U' F U2 B' F R' F' B' R2 D R2 U R L' B' R' D L R2 B


----------



## JackJ (Jul 14, 2011)

U R' D' U F2 U' F U2 B' F R' F' B' R2 D R2 U R L' B' R' D L R2 B 

y2 R D2 L2 D' F 
y R U R' U' R U R'
y' R U R' F U F'
U y' R' U2 R U' R' U R 
U y' R' F R F' R' F R F'
U2 R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F'
U2 R U R' F' R U2 R' U2 R' F R U R U2 R'

Next: U2 D B' R2 B R' B2 F2 D' B2 F D' R' U' F' U2 L' B R' D2 B F R2 B2 U


----------



## Jorghi (Jul 14, 2011)

U2 D B' R2 B R' B2 F2 D' B2 F D' R' U' F' U2 L' B R' D2 B F R2 B2 U 
RESERVED for me so nobody steals it.

B2 R2 D R2 D2 B2 R2 D R2 (EO 1) - 9
U' R2 U B' L' U2 B' F2 U' F (EO 2) - 10
L' R U' U R' L F' U F2 B U2 L (EO 3) - 12
B U' R2 U R2 D' R2 B2 D2 R2 D' R2 B2 (EO 4) - 13
U R' L F' U F2 B U2 L B U' R2 U R2 D' R2 B2 D2 R2 D' R2 B2 (EO PLL/OLL) - 22

Next: U' L' U' F' R2 B' R F U B2 U B' L U' F U R F'


----------



## Akash Rupela (Jul 14, 2011)

SCRAMBLE = U2 D B' R2 B R' B2 F2 D' B2 F D' R' U' F' U2 L' B R' D2 B F R2 B2 U 
CROSS D F' R' B' R2 5/5
F2L-1 U ( L' U' L) 4/9
F2L-2 U B U' B' U' (R' U' R) 8/17
F2L-3 y' U2 R' U R 4/21
F2l-4 L' U' L (L F' L' F ) 7/28
OLL y F U R U' R' F' y' R U R' U R U2 R' 13/41 (2 look Sune)
PLL U2 y' R' U' R y R2 U R' U R U' R U' R2 13/54 (G perm)

Comment- this is the first time i m trying writing my solution, so forgive if i did not follow any format or something

NEXT SCRAMBLE- F2 L2 D2 L2 U' L2 D F2 D2 R2 L2 F' R' D F' D F2 D' B' R' F' U2


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 14, 2011)

NEXT SCRAMBLE- F2 L2 D2 L2 U' L2 D F2 D2 R2 L2 F' R' D F' D F2 D' B' R' F' U2

cross: L D' S z2
F2L 1: y' R U R' f' L f
F2L 2: U2 l2 F' l2 B
F2L 3: U L' U2 L U2 L' U L
F2L 4: U R U2 R' U y' R' U R
OLL: U' r U R' U R U2 x' U L' U L U2 L'
PLL: U2 R U R' U' D R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 D' U2

next: U' L' U' F' R2 B' R F U B2 U B' L U' F U R F'


----------



## Jorghi (Jul 14, 2011)

Here U' L' U' F' R2 B' R F U B2 U B' L U' F U R F'


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 14, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> NEXT SCRAMBLE- F2 L2 D2 L2 U' L2 D F2 D2 R2 L2 F' R' D F' D F2 D' B' R' F' U2
> 
> cross: L D' S z2
> F2L 1: y' R U R' f' L f
> ...



wai infraction


----------



## Brest (Jul 14, 2011)

Jorghi said:


> U2 D B' R2 B R' B2 F2 D' B2 F D' R' U' F' U2 L' B R' D2 B F R2 B2 U
> RESERVED for me so nobody steals it.
> 
> B2 R2 D R2 D2 B2 R2 D R2 (EO 1) - 9
> ...


Nice inversing...



ben1996123 said:


> Next: U' L' U' F' R2 B' R F U B2 U B' L U' F U R F'



z2 U' D' R' F
U' R' U R D
U L' U2 r' U L U' r
L U2 L'
F (R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U') F' U


Next: U2 B2 L F2 L2 D2 R' D2 L' D2 R U' R D2 B2 D' F' L B R F


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 14, 2011)

Next: U2 B2 L F2 L2 D2 R' D2 L' D2 R U' R D2 B2 D' F' L B R F

cross: zed U L2 R u' R u'
F2L 1: U L U L' U' f R f'
F2L 2: y' R U' R' F U2 F'
F2L 3: U2 R U' R' U2 R' U' R U' R' U R
F2L 4: R U R' U R U R' U' r U R' U' M
CLL: U R U R' U' R' F R F'
ELL: U' zed R U' R2 U2 R r U R' U' r' U2 R U

next: (SEMSMEMSEMESMSEESMESD (EMF)3 LURFSDFMLRUSEURzyzxyzyxE7')2 (F3 R)' SExy


----------



## Brest (Jul 15, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> next: (SEMSMEMSEMESMSEESMESD (EMF)3 LURFSDFMLRUSEURzyzxyzyxE7')2 (F3 R)' SExy


 
y2 x' F D l U R2
d R2 U2 R' U
y L2 U2 L
y' R' U R' U' R' U' R U R' U' R U R'
r U R' U' r' F R F'
y R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F

Next: B' D2 B' D2 F U2 L2 D2 R2 U2 R B L U2 R2 D B2 U B L2 F'


----------



## Rpotts (Jul 15, 2011)

Brest said:


> Next: B' D2 B' D2 F U2 L2 D2 R2 U2 R B L U2 R2 D B2 U B L2 F'


 
XCross : z2 L2 R U D R' F D F (8)
F2L 2 : U' l' U R' U' M U L U R (11, 19)
F2L 3 : U2 y R U R' (4, 23)
F2L 4 : U' R' U R U' R' U' R (8, 31)
OLL : U2 r' R U' r U2' r' U' R U' R' M' (13, 44)
PLL : y2 R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 (13, 57)

Next : B R B2 L2 U R' D F' L2 B D2 U2 B R2 F2 L B' U2 B2 D' B2 L' F D2 B'


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 15, 2011)

Rpotts said:


> Next : B R B2 L2 U R' D F' L2 B D2 U2 B R2 F2 L B' U2 B2 D' B2 L' F D2 B'


 
Reserving.

R F' L F2 R2 D' (6/6)
L U' L' U L' U' L (7/13)
U2 R' F R F' (5/18)
y' L U' L' (3/21)
U L' U L U2 y' R U R' (8/29)
U Rr' U2 R U R' U Rr (8/37)
y R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R (12/49)

49 move speedsolve.



ben1996123 said:


> wai infraction


 
Because it was reported *cough*.

Next-F2 U' F' D' B2 U2 R B2 L2 R2 F' R' F U' B F' L' U' D' F2 B' L2 R' F' U


----------



## JackJ (Jul 15, 2011)

F2 U' F' D' B2 U2 R B2 L2 R2 F' R' F U' B F' L' U' D' F2 B' L2 R' F' U 

D R L F R' d' R U' R' u2
U2 y' R U2 R' U' R U R'
y' U L F' L' F L' U L
U2 y' L' U L y' U R U' R'
U' F R U R' U' R U R' U' F'
U R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2 y R U' R' U'

Next: R' L2 F B D2 F' U' F2 B L' R B D2 L U' F2 R2 D' U F B2 R2 U2 R' L'


----------



## JyH (Jul 15, 2011)

R' L2 F B D2 F' U' F2 B L' R B D2 L U' F2 R2 D' U F B2 R2 U2 R' L'

x' z'
D2 L D L (4)
L' U L U' L U L' (7/11)
R' U2 R U2 R' U R (7/18)
L' U' L U2 L' U L (7/25)
y' R' U R U' R' U' R (7/32)
U r U R' U' r' F R F' (9/41)
U R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 (12/53)

U' R' B U2 L R U' L F2 B2 L B R' F' B2 U2 D2 R' D F' U' B L2 F D


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 15, 2011)

JyH said:


> U' R' B U2 L R U' L F2 B2 L B R' F' B2 U2 D2 R' D F' U' B L2 F D



y x
Cross (on white): R U B' U2 L' U' x D2 [7]
Pair 1: R' U2 R U R' U' R [7/14]
Pair 2: U L U' L' U2 L' U' L [8/22]
Pair 3: L U L' R U R' [5/27]
Pair 4: U L U2 L' U' L U L' U' [9/36]
OLL: F R U R' U' l U R' D' R U' l' [12/48]
PLL: U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' [15/63]

Nothing interesting. =(

D' U' B' R D2 F2 B U' D' B U' R' U R B D2 R2 D' U F2 U2 D2 L' D B2


----------



## Brest (Jul 16, 2011)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> D' U' B' R D2 F2 B U' D' B U' R' U R B D2 R2 D' U F2 U2 D2 L' D B2


 
R U R' F' r U2
L U' x U L U
L' F U' F' U
z L' U2 L y' R U2 R'
F2 R U' R' U' R d R U R' B' R U' R U'

Next: L2 D2 F2 R2 D U' R2 D' L2 F2 L F L2 B R' F' L2 B2 U R B


----------



## mariano.aquino (Jul 20, 2011)

Brest said:


> Next: L2 D2 F2 R2 D U' R2 D' L2 F2 L F L2 B R' F' L2 B2 U R B


 
F B2 L' B' / R U' L2 B2 D2
R2 U2 R
L' U L U' L'
U2 L' U' R U R'
y2 (U') R U R'U' R U2 R'U' R U R'
y R' U' R y R u R' U R U' R u' R2 U2

Next: F' D2 F' B' R2 L B2 R' F2 B' U D L' U B U D' F2 B2 R F U' D' L F


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 20, 2011)

mariano.aquino said:


> Next: F' D2 F' B' R2 L B2 R' F2 B' U D L' U B U D' F2 B2 R F U' D' L F


 
x' U2 R' E l U' z
R U' R'
L U L2 U' L
d' R U' R2' U R
F U R U' R2 U R F'
U' L' U2 L U2 F' r U r'
R U R' U R' F R F' R U2 R'
L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2'

B L U2 F' D2 R' D' F2 R2 F2 U L B' U F B R2 U F2 L2 F B' U R F2


----------



## Brest (Jul 21, 2011)

mariano.aquino said:


> Next: F' D2 F' B' R2 L B2 R' F2 B' U D L' U B U D' F2 B2 R F U' D' L F



U2 L y L' R' U2 L R'
U2 F L U L' U' F'
y R U R' U2 y' R' U R U
l U' R' U l' F' U' F R U R' U2



Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> B L U2 F' D2 R' D' F2 R2 F2 U L B' U F B R2 U F2 L2 F B' U R F2



z2 y L2 D R2 y' L2
M' U' M y L' D2
F' U' F U' R2
U' R' U' R U R' U2 R
y U2 L2 D l' U2 l D' L' U2 L'

Next: F U2 B L2 D2 L2 F R2 F D2 F2 D' R2 B2 L' D U B U2 R' F'


----------



## Cubenovice (Jul 21, 2011)

Brest said:


> Next: F U2 B L2 D2 L2 F R2 F D2 F2 D' R2 B2 L' D U B U2 R' F'



Another sub 40 Human Thistlethwaite:
On inverse scramble F U2 B L2 D2 L2 F R2 F D2 F2 D' R2 B2 L' D U B U2 R' F'

D U' L' B (EO)
R' D' *L'* (U/D edges and one face)
*L'* D2 L D L' D L' (Sune competes 2 faces)
U' L2 (separate U/D corners)
F D' F R2 F' D F' (pair up corners)
L2 R2 D L2 *R2* (fix bad edges, leave L7E)
*R2* B2 R2 B2 R2 B2 (3 edges)
L2 D2 R' L' B2 R L D2 (swap two edge pairs)

Inverse everything and remove cancellations for final solution:
D2 L' R' B2 L R D2 L2 B2 R2 B2 R2 B2 L2 D' R2 L2 F D' F R2 F' D F' L2 U L D' L D' L' D2 L2 D R B' L U D' = 39 HTM

Next: F L2 D2 R F2 D F' D' F' R' B R' L2 B F R' U2 L2 F L F' U2 D' R' F


----------



## Brest (Jul 22, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> Another sub 40 Human Thistlethwaite


:tu



Cubenovice said:


> Next: F L2 D2 R F2 D F' D' F' R' B R' L2 B F R' U2 L2 F L F' U2 D' R' F



x2 D R2 y' R2 D R' : 2x2x2
F L : Xcross
U2 L' U L : 2nd F2L
y U2 R' U2 R U' L' U' L : 3rd F2L
d' U' R U R' : 4th F2L
x l' U2 r' U' r U2 l' U R' U' l' U2 : Jperm varient

Next: F2 R2 F2 D2 R2 U F2 U2 L2 U2 F' L2 R D2 U' L U' R F2 D B


----------



## irontwig (Jul 24, 2011)

F' R' D2 U2 R' F' B U2 L' B U' L2 D F U F' D2 B D F B' L' B' L B U F' L' U2 (29)

F' R' D2 [Square]
U2 [Trial and error]
R' F' [2x2x2]
B U2 L' B [2x2x3]
U' L2 F.U2 F' L' U' [Pseudo F2L]
U' [Leaving 3C3E]

.=F' D F U F' D':F U'
:=D' B D F B' L' B' L B F'

Next: B F' L2 U2 F2 B R U' L' D2 B' U' B2 L' R' F B' D B' F L' F' D' B2 D2


----------



## Cubenovice (Jul 24, 2011)

Irontwig: B F' L2 U2 F2 B R U' L' D2 B' U' B2 L' R' F B' D B' F L' F' D' B2 D2 

U2 R F' B' L' makes 1x2x3 (5)
F' D B' L2 B D2 B2 F U F2 leaves 5 corners (15)
F2 L' B' L F' L' B L F' corners (22) 
R' F R B' R' F' R B corners (30)

30 HTM might look for some insertions later ;-)

edit: 
. *U2* R F' B' L' makes 1x2x3 (5)
F' D B' *L2 *:* B* D2 B2 F U F2 leaves 5 corners (15)
at . insert F' D2 F U2 F' D2 F *U2* to cancel 2 moves U2 - U2
at : insert *L* B R2 B' L' B R2 *B' *to cancel 3 moves
26 HTM


next: F2 R B' F' D2 B' F' L2 R2 U' L2 U F2 L2 R' U2 R' L2 D L2 B' R2 B' R' F'


----------



## JyH (Jul 24, 2011)

F2 R B' F' D2 B' F' L2 R2 U' L2 U F2 L2 R' U2 R' L2 D L2 B' R2 B' R' F' 

x2 y
R F U2 L2 R' U2 R D (8)
R U2 R' (3/11)
d' L U L' (4/15)
U' R U R' (4/19)
F U R U' F' r U R' U' r' (10/29)
R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2 y R U' R' U (13/42)

Awesome move count, would've been much better with a skip though.

U' L2 B F2 R2 L2 F L' D L2 F2 D U2 F' U2 R F' R B' U F' U2 D2 L2 R2


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 24, 2011)

JyH said:


> U' L2 B F2 R2 L2 F L' D L2 F2 D U2 F' U2 R F' R B' U F' U2 D2 L2 R2



Cross: U2 l D' F l D2 [6]
Pair 1: y' U' L' U R U M' x' [6/12]
Pairs 2 & 3: R' U' R U2 y R' U R2 U' R' [9/21]
Pair 4 + OLL: y2 U' (F' R U R' U' R' F R) [9/30]
PLL: R U2 R' U2 l U' l' U' R U l U R2 F2 [14/44]

Great movecount for a CFOP solve, imo.

next: F L2 D2 U2 B' R2 L2 U' F D L' U2 D F' L2 R' B D2 B D' F L' D2 F L


----------



## irontwig (Jul 27, 2011)

R2 U' L' U R2 D' B D L' F2 L' F2 U' L R' F2 L' R2 F' D2 F U2 F' D2 F R2 F R F' U R2 (31)

U' L' U.D' B D L2
L F2 L' F2 U' L R' F2 L' R2 U2:R2 F R F' U
R2

.=U' L U R2 U' L' U R2
:=U2 F' D2 F U2 F' D2 F

Two corners is :/

Next: U D2 F2 R2 D L' R B U' F' R' B R' F' B2 U2 B' U D' L D2 U' B U2 F2


----------



## Cubenovice (Jul 27, 2011)

irontwig said:


> Two corners is :/



True but this is a very nice example of the FMC discusion about using conjugates for a 2-corner twist.
You did indeed manage to cancel 6 moves as "predicted".

Cannot walk through the solution right now(at work) but would like to know if you "just" took the first one or was it the only one of 5 that worked so well?


----------



## irontwig (Jul 27, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> Cannot walk through the solution right now(at work) but would like to know if you "just" took the first one or was it the only one of 5 that worked so well?


 
Annoyingly it was the last one as I work from the end.


----------



## Cubenovice (Jul 27, 2011)

irontwig said:


> Next: U D2 F2 R2 D L' R B U' F' R' B R' F' B2 U2 B' U D' L D2 U' B U2 F2


 
U B' D2 B2 (EO line) 4
D' R D R D2 L2 D L' (2 pseudo blocks) 12
D' R D R' (insert pair) 16
D' L D L' D L D' L' (insert pair makes pseudo F2L) 25
D2 L2 R2 (turn into regular F2L) 28
R U R' U R U2 R' (Sune) 34
V-perm

OR: same first 16 moves = pseudo F2L-1
D2 L D L' D2 R2 L2 leaves 3 corners (23)
U2 F U' B2 U F U' B2 U lol, I never realised this OLL was a commutator... (32)


Next: D' U2 R2 U2 R' B2 R' F2 L R B' L B2 L' B L2 B F R' F' U' B2 F2 U B


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 31, 2011)

Next: D' U2 R2 U2 R' B2 R' F2 L R B' L B2 L' B L2 B F R' F' U' B2 F2 U B

XXcross: F2 r U' x z' R U' R' u U R U R U2 f R f'
F2L 3: U R U' R' y L' U2 L
F2L 4: U' R' U R U2 f R f'
CLL: U x' U' R U R' F2 R' F2 R x
ELL: U R' U' R U M U' R' U r U2

next: [checker pattern] [^that^ solution without the CLL] [checker pattern] D'


----------



## Rpotts (Jul 31, 2011)

Uhh sorry Ben I'm not doing your whole solution as a scramble, too hard to rescramble and to make sure I got it right. Supplying my own from qq - 

R D' L2 F2 R2 D2 U L2 D U L R2 F D L' U2 F2 R F' B U' B' D' U F2 

x2 F D F D L2 D
L U2 L2' U L
U' L U2 L' R U' R'
U2 R B' R' B U' R' U R
U' L U' L' U L U' L
U2 R U R' U R U2 R' F R U R' U' F'
R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2 f R' f

Rotationless.

Next : U R' L' U D2 F D' F2 U' L F' U' L U' F L R B F2 U' L' U L2 R' B


----------



## Brest (Aug 1, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> Next: D' U2 R2 U2 R' B2 R' F2 L R B' L B2 L' B L2 B F R' F' U' B2 F2 U B
> 
> XXcross: F2 r U' x z' R U' R' u U R U R U2 f R f'
> F2L 3: U R U' R' y L' U2 L
> ...



So this?.. You're a strange dude Ben...

M2 S2 E2
r U' x z' R U' R' u U R U R U2 f R f'
U R U' R' y L' U2 L
U' R' U R U2 f R f'
U R' U' R U M U' R' U r U2
M2 S2 E2
D'

z y2 U' F M2 : cross
d F U R U' R' F' R U' R' : 1st pair
D' U' L U2 L' u : 2nd pair
R' U' R y U2 L' U' L : 3rd pair
U R U R' U2 R U R' : 4th pair
U R' F' U F U' F' U2 F U R : LL alg



Rpotts said:


> Next : U R' L' U D2 F D' F2 U' L F' U' L U' F L R B F2 U' L' U L2 R' B



B L' U F D2 : 2x2x2
B D L2 D' U L' B U' : 2x2x3 + CE pair
B' L' B' L' B2 L2 B L2 (B : leave 3 corners
B2) R' B L2 B' R B L2 B : corner comm
(30 htm)

Next: F2 R2 D F2 L2 D' R2 U2 R2 U' R F2 U' B' D2 B' R D2 F D' R'


----------



## Cubenovice (Aug 1, 2011)

Brest said:


> So this?.. You're a strange dude Ben...
> 
> Next: F2 R2 D F2 L2 D' R2 U2 R2 U' R F2 U' B' D2 B' R D2 F D' R'


 
Brest, I admire your politeness...
I think Ben is a **** **** for deliberately posting absurd scrambles or not posting scrambles at all because he "can't be bothered"

Back to the example solves, it's hammer-time!
*45 HTM HTA*

D B' R2 F (EO) 4
L' B2 R2 U' R F2 (U/D edges + orient 4 corners) 10
R D2 R2 D' R2 D' R2 D2 R (orient 4 corners) 19
R F' R B2 R' F R B2 R2 (pair up corners) 27
R2 B2 R2 B2 R2 B2 (1 HTM edge swap to fix bad edges) 28
D' R2 B2 R2 B2 R2 B2 (edge swap to fix and solve bad edges) 35
U' L' U2 D2 R2 U2 D2 L' D U2 (edge swap + align faces) 45

Alg Garron:
D B' R2 F L' B2 R2 U' R F2 R D2 R2 D' R2 D' R2 D2 R R F' R B2 R' F R B2 R2 R2 B2 R2 B2 R2 B2 D' R2 B2 R2 B2 R2 B2 U' L' U2 D2 R2 U2 D2 L' D U2 

Next:
F' B' D2 L U R U2 L2 U F' U D R' D' R D' U2 F2 U2 R2 F2 U' D' B' L


----------



## Rpotts (Aug 2, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> Brest, I admire your politeness...
> I think Ben is a **** **** for deliberately posting absurd scrambles or not posting scrambles at all because he "can't be bothered"
> 
> F' B' D2 L U R U2 L2 U F' U D R' D' R D' U2 F2 U2 R2 F2 U' D' B' L



Agreed.

U L F' B' U2 z2
L F' R2 L' F
R' F' B U' F B'
R' U' R' U2 R' U' R
U R U R' U2 R U R'
U F' r U R' U' r' F R
M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U' M2 U2 
F

lol that was stupid

L2 F2 L' B2 D2 F' L' R' F2 D' F2 R' U2 R' L B' L2 U2 R D B2 U F' U2 B2


----------



## Cubenovice (Aug 2, 2011)

Rpotts said:


> L2 F2 L' B2 D2 F' L' R' F2 D' F2 R' U2 R' L B' L2 U2 R D B2 U F' U2 B2



*42 HTM Human thistlethwaite*

R U D L' F' (EO) 4
B2 R2 D2 R (edges) 8
R' U' R U' R' U2 R (corners) 13
R2 U' R' U L2 U' R (corners) 19
R U' R F2 R' U R' (pair up corners) 25
U' D B2 U D' R2 (edge cycle) 31
D' B2 (set up) 33
D' R2 L2 U2 R2 L2 D' (edge swap) 40
B2 U (align stuff) 42

not fixing bad edges is not always a bad idea 

Alg Garron: R U D L' F'B2 R2 D2U' R U' R' U2 R'U' R' U L2 U' R2U' R F2 R' U R'U' D B2 U D' R2D' B2D' R2 L2 U2 R2 L2 D' B2 U

next: F2 D' R' F' D' R2 B2 F' L B R' F2 D' F L2 B' U2 F2 B2 U F2 B R2 D' R'


----------



## JuLiEn (Aug 2, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> F2 D' R' F' D' R2 B2 F' L B R' F2 D' F L2 B' U2 F2 B2 U F2 B R2 D' R'


 [f'] L R2 U [r'] u R' D'
R  r U2 r' F'
u L U' L' D'
U' R' U' R U R' U' R
d R' U' R U' R' U R
U' L F L' U' L U F U' L'
U


next R' L' B' R F2 U2 D L U' L U B2 F' R' F R' F' B2 D B R2 B2 U2 F2 R'


----------



## Rpotts (Aug 3, 2011)

scramba said:


> next R' L' B' R F2 U2 D L U' L U B2 F' R' F R' F' B2 D B R2 B2 U2 F2 R'



PCMS

x2 F U' L [2 Pairs (3)]
y R' U' M U r' [1 Pair (5, 8)]
U M2 r' U' r [1 Pair (5, 13)]
R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' [CLL (9, 22)]
M' U' M y' M' U2 M [Some FL edges (6, 28)]
U' M U' M' y' M' U' M U' M' U2 M U [Last FL edges + EO -> finish (12, 40)]

STM

Next : F2 R U' R2 D U2 L R' B2 D' L2 B' R U2 F B R2 D' B U2 D2 B' U' B' U'


----------



## Jaycee (Aug 3, 2011)

Rpotts said:


> Next : F2 R U' R2 D U2 L R' B2 D' L2 B' R U2 F B R2 D' B U2 D2 B' U' B' U'



R' D F R' L2
d' L U2 L' R U' R'
y R' U2 R2 U R'
d2 R U' R' U d R U' R'
d' R U' R' d R' U R
F U R U' R' F' R U R' U' R U2 R' (>.>)
U x' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D'

Only 1 rotation 

Next : F' U' B' D' L2 U F2 D2 R B' F' L' R' U L' R' B2 R' U2 B2 R2 B' L' F' B


----------



## xabu1 (Aug 3, 2011)

X2
D L U L' U' F' U' M' L U'
X
R U M' U R2 U2 R U R' M' U' R U2 R' M U' M' U2 R' U R
U R U2 R' U' R U' B U B' U' R'
U' M' U M'
U' M2 U M' U2 M'
U' M2 U2 M2

next: U' R2 B U B' F R U' F2 L' F L2 R2 B2 F2 R U2 R' D2 U'


----------



## irontwig (Aug 3, 2011)

B' R' B2 F L2 D' L'
R F R' F2
D2 F2 D F2 D R' D' R
F B D2 B U' D L' D2 L' D2

Next: L2 B R U' F U L R F' U2 D2 R' D2 U2 L R2 B2 D' F2 D U B' D' L' B'


----------



## JuLiEn (Aug 3, 2011)

irontwig said:


> L2 B R U' F U L R F' U2 D2 R' D2 U2 L R2 B2 D' F2 D U B' D' L' B'



[r2]
F R2 F u' R' L' d R' F R
U L U' L' R U' R'
 R' U R U R' U' R
F R U R' U' R F' r U R' U' r'
L' U2 L U L' U2 R U' L U R' U

next : B U2 F2 B2 D' L D2 B2 D B2 U' R' F D' L2 B R2 F2 U' D' B' F2 R U2 F'


----------



## aminayuko (Aug 3, 2011)

JuLiEn said:


> [r2]
> 
> next : B U2 F2 B2 D' L D2 B2 D B2 U' R' F D' L2 B R2 F2 U' D' B' F2 R U2 F'



cross:y F' R' L B' D'
F2L#1 U2 F U' F'
F2L#2 U' F' U' F U' B' U' B
F2L#3 U' R U2 R' U' R U R'
F2L#4 y U2 (R U R' U') x3
2LOLL U f R U R' U' f U R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R 
PLL L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2 U

71 moves :/
next: B2 F2 D R U2 L R2 F2 D B' L' U' L U' D2 L2 F2 U L2 D' U2 F' U2 B2 R2


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 4, 2011)

aminayuko said:


> next: B2 F2 D R U2 L R2 F2 D B' L' U' L U' D2 L2 F2 U L2 D' U2 F' U2 B2 R2


 
Roux 'trying-to-be-efficient' mindset but when speedsolving; not FMC:
First block: U2 r M' U2 f' x' S' (6s, 8f)
Second block: R' U R2 L F' R F L' U R2 U2 R (12s, 12f total 18s,20f)
CMLL: U r U R' U' r' F R F' (9s, 9f total 27s, 29f)
Moo: M U2 M U2 M' U M U' M2 U' M2 U' r2 (13s, 19f total *40 STM, 49 HTM*)

next: L B2 F' U L2 B2 D2 U B F D R' F2 L2 F D L F' R2 B2 F L2 U R2 F D' L' B2 F' R2
If possible could I have a fewest moves solve with insertions and an explanation, please because insertions confuse me... 
Although you don't have to if you don't want to of course.


----------



## irontwig (Aug 4, 2011)

Sorry, no insertion needed:

F2 U' R2 U2 [2x2x2]
B' [Trial and error]
R2 D R' B2 [2x2x3]
R D2 R2 F D' F' [Pseudo F2L]
L' D' F' D F D' F' D F L D2 [LL]
B' D2 B [Undo pseudoness] (29)

When you do insertions you just according to the sticker cycle, i.e where each piece/sticker is supposed to go and then go through the solution move by to find a place where you can cancel the most moves. For corner insertions (the most common) you only need to be able to come up and recog 8 movers.

Next: U2 D F' D F2 B' R U' D2 R2 L F B2 D' B R L2 B' F' R' U F' L2 U F


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks anyway. I will have a go, maybe with your scramble abit later.
I think I get it now... Leaving a few corners and solving them with comms to cancel moves...


----------



## cubernya (Aug 4, 2011)

5BLD I'm stealing it from you 



> U2 D F' D F2 B' R U' D2 R2 L F B2 D' B R L2 B' F' R' U F' L2 U F



My speedsolve solution:

Inspection: x2 y2
Cross: D' R D2 R F' D R' (7/7)
F2L#1: L' U L U2 L' U L (7/14)
F2L#2: U R' U2 R d' R U R' (8/22)
F2L#3: U' L' U2 L U2 L' U' L (8/30)
F2L#4: d2 L' U2 L U2 L' U' L (8/38)
OLL: U R B' R B R'2 U2 F R' F' R (11/49)
PLL: U R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 (12/61)

Next: U2 B D R F2 L F2 L F2 D U L' F' U' F' D' L' B2 U2 F' R2 D' B L' D


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 4, 2011)

Next: U2 D F' D F2 B' R U' D2 R2 L F B2 D' B R L2 B' F' R' U F' L2 U F

trying to do fridrich fmc and failing
cross: z' y U R U r' x' F U' F
stuff: L' R' U' L F U2 F' L U' L' R
F2L 3: F' U2 F
more stuff: U R B U B' R' U2 R' U' R2 U R' U R' F R F' R U2 R' y2
PLL: R U R' F2 u' F U' F' U F' D R2

53 moves
next: (((B2 U L' D2 F' L' R U B' U L B L2 U2 R' B2 U2 L' D' F2 D U2 F L2 F')2 D2)2


----------



## AsianCubing (Aug 5, 2011)

B2 U L' D2 F' L' R U B' U L B L2 U2 R' B2 U2 L' D' F2 D U2 F L2 F' D2

Cross: F2 R' F' L' B2 U R B' R'
F2L 1: U' F' U2 F U' F' U F
F2L 2: U L U L' U' B U B'
F2L 3: y' U' L' U2 L U' L' U L
F2L 4: y' U2 R' U R y U R U R' U R U' R'
2LOLL: F U R U' R' F' y' F R U R' U' y l' U' L' U R U' L U
PLL: y x U2 x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R

Next: F R2 U' L2 B2 R' L2 B2 R2 B' U2 L' B U D2 L R U L F L2 R' F L R


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 5, 2011)

Ben: please stop.


----------



## DaKrazedKyubizt (Aug 5, 2011)

35,000 views yay.

Sorry. I just felt like doing a YouTube-only thing on speedsolving.com for the heck of it.


----------



## cubernya (Aug 5, 2011)

F R2 U' L2 B2 R' L2 B2 R2 B' U2 L' B U D2 L R U L F L2 R' F L R 

Speedsolve solution:

Inspect: x2 y
Cross: U B L D' B U' R2 (7/7)
F2L#1: U d L' U' L d L U L' (9/16)
F2L#2: R' U R L' U L (6/22)
F2L#3: U R' U' R U d' R U' R' (9/31)
VHF2L: U L' U2 L U2 y' R U2 R' F' U F (11/42)
OLL: R U R' U R U2 R' (7/49)
PLL: R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R (11/60)
AUF: U2 (1/61)

61 moves...beginning to doubt if VHF2L is worth it

Next: R U' L' R2 B F L2 R2 D2 U R2 B F2 L2 F R F D' U' B' U2 B' F R2 B

Edit: Just did scramble, it has a ridiculously easy cross (3 moves) and could easily be made X-cross


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 5, 2011)

It's not.


----------



## cubernya (Aug 5, 2011)

It really is...free 2x2x1 block in inspection


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Aug 5, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> Next: R U' L' R2 B F L2 R2 D2 U R2 B F2 L2 F R F D' U' B' U2 B' F R2 B


 
Inspection: x2 y

X-Cross: U2 R D' L

F2L: U' R U' R' U F' U F U F U F' U' F U F' L U L'

OLL: B U B' U B U2 B'

PLL: L U L' B' L U L' U' L' B L2 U' L'

43 Moves HTM


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 5, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> It really is...free 2x2x1 block in inspection


 
I was talking about VHF2L. I responded before you edited..................:fp


----------



## AsianCubing (Aug 6, 2011)

Wheres the next scramble?


----------



## Brest (Aug 6, 2011)

lolscramble



tx789 said:


> B2 D L2 U' B2 U F2 D' R2 D' R' D R' D F' L F' D' L' B2



x' y2 U R'
L' U L
L U' L'
R' U' R
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'

or

B L'
R' B R2 
B' R' 
L' B' L' 
B L2 B' L2 D2 B' D2 F L2 F'

Next: B2 R2 U' R2 F2 R2 D' U' F2 U L' B' F' D L' B U' L2 R2 F' R'


----------



## bluecloe45 (Aug 6, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> Next: U2 D F' D F2 B' R U' D2 R2 L F B2 D' B R L2 B' F' R' U F' L2 U F
> 
> trying to do fridrich fmc and failing
> 
> ...


 

Unfair ban? ...


----------



## JyH (Aug 6, 2011)

bluecloe45 said:


> Unfair ban? ...


 
Not really. He's been doing generally annoying scrambles, stupid scrambles, and sometimes not even posting a scramble. It's not like it's the first time he's done this. He's had warnings before.


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 6, 2011)

Brest said:


> lolscramble
> 
> Next: B2 R2 U' R2 F2 R2 D' U' F2 U L' B' F' D L' B U' L2 R2 F' R'


 
Alright, I'll give pre-moves a go... never done it before... and not even sure whether I'm doing it right... I've never tried FMC actually before.

R2 L S' R2 
D F' D' F D F' D' B D F D' F' D F D' B' 
D B2 D R' L' B2
F U' F2 L F U2 B L B' 
L2 U' L' U' L
R B' R' f R B R' 
B2 D' B U2 B' D B2 L2

bleh. 50+ moves. I could do better with normal Roux. But yah, I at least got to know some new techniques.

scramble: U2 F L U2 F L' U F2 U R2 B' F2 R' U L2 B' F2 R2 F2 R2 D R' B' U' R2


----------



## Cubenovice (Aug 6, 2011)

ben1996123 
Banned

What a nice present to find after getting back from vacation


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 7, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> ben1996123
> Banned
> 
> What a nice present to find after getting back from vacation


 
Don't get too excited, he comes back either later today or early tomorrow :'(.


----------



## Rpotts (Aug 7, 2011)

U2 F L U2 F L' U F2 U R2 B' F2 R' U L2 B' F2 R2 F2 R2 D R' B' U' R2

R2 L2 F' L' B *- Cross (5)*
L' U' L y R U2 R2' U2 R L' U L *- F2L 1+2 (11, 16)*
U' R' U2 R2' U' R2 U' R * - F2L 3 (8, 24)*
y R' U R U' R' U R * - F2L 4 (7, 31)*
U' f (R U R' U')*2 f' * - OLL (11, 42)*
U' R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 *- PLL (14, 56)*

Next : R D B2 R D' U2 F' R' B2 L2 B D2 L2 F2 D U R B' F2 L B2 R2 F2 R' L'


----------



## Brest (Aug 7, 2011)

Rpotts said:


> U2 F L U2 F L' U F2 U R2 B' F2 R' U L2 B' F2 R2 F2 R2 D R' B' U' R2
> 
> R2 L2 F' L' B *- Cross (5)*
> L' U' L y R U2 R2' U2 R L' U L *- F2L 1+2 (11, 16)*
> ...


Yo Rpotts, are you missing a rotation at the start?



Rpotts said:


> Next : R D B2 R D' U2 F' R' B2 L2 B D2 L2 F2 D U R B' F2 L B2 R2 F2 R' L'



y' x L U2 F L : 1st look "Roux" block
x' U' R u R' u R : 2nd look XXcross
U2 R U R2 U' R : 3rd look 2 pairs
U' R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F' : OLL
f R f' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 : PLL

Low move count start; relatively long LL.
3x2x1 block was lucky as I was just trying to preserve one corner for an Xcross.
3rd & 4th pair are funny; solving one sets up the other, or (as I did) solving the other solves both.

Next: R2 U L2 U2 L2 B2 U' L2 F2 D' R2 F L2 U' R' D U F2 L R' F


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Aug 7, 2011)

Brest said:


> y' x L U2 F L : 1st look "Roux" block
> x' U' R u R' u R : 2nd look XXcross
> U2 R U R2 U' R : 3rd look 2 pairs
> U' R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F' : OLL
> ...


 
Maybe I suck at notation, but that solve isn't working for me (tried it about 3 times). >.<
Maybe I'm getting the cube rotations wrong...

Anyway, to your scramble:
y' x
First block: D' F D2 U' R2 U M' L U' x'
(Non-matching) Second block: U R U2 r' U' R2 U2 r' U r
CMLL: R2 D' R' U2 R D R' U2 R'
LSE: U' M U' M' U M' U2 M' U l2 U2 M2 U2

41 moves STM (47 HTM).

Roux solve, as you can see by the spamming of M's. Also - I decided I might as well try non-matching blocks, which I don't usually do.

Edit: Sorry, I forgot:
Next: F D2 B' D2 R2 F2 U R' B D2 F B D L D R U F2 U' L' F U' B L B


----------



## Brest (Aug 7, 2011)

Brest said:


> Rpotts said:
> 
> 
> > Next : R D B2 R D' U2 F' R' B2 L2 B D2 L2 F2 D U R B' F2 L B2 R2 F2 R' L'
> ...


 


Phlippieskezer said:


> Maybe I suck at notation, but that solve isn't working for me (tried it about 3 times). >.<
> Maybe I'm getting the cube rotations wrong...


Maybe the rotations or the wide moves. Try the visualization on alg.garron.


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 7, 2011)

Phlippieskezer said:


> Edit: Sorry, I forgot:
> Next: F D2 B' D2 R2 F2 U R' B D2 F B D L D R U F2 U' L' F U' B L B


 
let's start a roux streak, shall we?
This is a regular roux speedsolve apart from the posh Fs at the end.
U l U l B' L U' L 8 moves
y U2 R2 r U' r' U r2 U2 M2 U R2 11 moves
U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 r' R2 U2 10 moves 
M' U M' U' M2 U F2 M F2 M 10 moves
Total 49 moves... So it's pretty good for a speedsolve
Sorry it took so long. I had to do something and typing from a phone is not ideal either.


Next	**B2 D2 U F' D' L R' F U' F D2 L B2 U2 R' D F' L' D2 R' F2 D' U B2 L' R2 U' B' D2 B'


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 7, 2011)

Soz jeff... Had to go out. Getting scrambs now.
Edit: got it. Check my previous post.


----------



## JyH (Aug 7, 2011)

B2 D2 U F' D' L R' F U' F D2 L B2 U2 R' D F' L' D2 R' F2 D' U B2 L' R2 U' B' D2 B' 

z' y
D' R' D' L D2 (5)
y U R U R' U' R U R' (8/13)
U' y' L' U L2 U' L' (6/19)
d R U R' (4/23)
U' R' U' R (4/27)
R' F R F' R U2 R' U' y' R' U' R (11/38)
y' looooooooool R U R' U (Jb) U2 R U' R' (21/59)

D2 R' U R2 B' F' L' B2 D2 B' U D2 R' D2 R2 B' R U' F U2 L F B U' D2


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 7, 2011)

Um are you sure that works? Your OLL doesn't seem to work... (argh you broke the chain!)

Was that an N perm?
My n perm is also a j perm with conjugates lol


----------



## JyH (Aug 7, 2011)

woops. fixed.


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 7, 2011)

Also your n perm shouldn't have a U2 I think...
anyway I'll go do it. May as well.
Scramble:
D2 R' U R2 B' F' L' B2 D2 B' U D2 R' D2 R2 B' R U' F U2 L F B U' D2

Randomly trying out simultaneous blockbuilding lol... Heise style. But with Roux.
U2 F U L D2 F2 simultaneously builds two squares on each block 6 moves
U' F' U F U B' R' B I changed the blocks I initially intended to do here. 8 moves.
x' z' U r2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 r'... CMLL... i dont know enough algs for this case to do KCLL ;( but at least i did r2 to slightly influence last step. 10 moves
M2 U' M U2 M U M U' M' U2 M U M U2 M U2 r2 17 moves urgh. I can do much better but can't be bothered.
41 STM is good enough for a kind-of speedsolve. 

Next. **U' L B2 F2 U2 L B L F2 R' B2 F2 L' R B' L2 U' F R2 U' R2 D' U B' D B' F' L' B R'


----------



## JyH (Aug 7, 2011)

5BLD said:


> Also your n perm shouldn't have a U2 I think...
> anyway I'll go do it. May as well.
> Scramble:
> D2 R' U R2 B' F' L' B2 D2 B' U D2 R' D2 R2 B' R U' F U2 L F B U' D2


 
J perm = R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' (U') the U2 comes from undoing R U R' U'. so it's just R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' U' R U' R'.


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 7, 2011)

Dayum. You got me there


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Aug 7, 2011)

Brest said:


> Maybe the rotations or the wide moves. Try the visualization on alg.garron.


 
Woops! Major apologies, guys. After toying around with that a while I realised I made two really stupid mistakes:
Both my D's as well as my x's were inverted, as silly as that is to mess up...

So, the scramble I did was actually R2 U L2 U2 L2 B2 U' L2 F2 D R2 F L2 U' R' D' U F2 L R' F and the solution was
y' x'
D F D2 U' R2 U M' L U' x // First block
U R U2 r' U' R2 U2 r' U r // Second, non-matching block
R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' // CMLL
U' M U' M' U M' U2 M' U l2 U2 M2 U2 // LSE

Evidence


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 8, 2011)

Scramble - U' L B2 F2 U2 L B L F2 R' B2 F2 L' R B' L2 U' F R2 U' R2 D' U B' D B' F' L' B R' 

inspect - z x2

FB - D2 R2 L' F' L2 D' F' 

SB - U R2 r U2 R U' r' R' U r2

CLL - U R' U R U2 R'

LSE - U M2 U2 M U' M U' M' U2

36 HTM / 32 STM / 30 ATM

Next - B2 R2 U2 R' B' U2 L' F R' B F D R D' R U D F L' F' U D B2 L2 D2


----------



## hic2482w (Aug 8, 2011)

Scramble:B2 R2 U2 R' B' U2 L' F R' B F D R D' R U D F L' F' U D B2 L2 D2 

Cross: L R' F' U F2 U2 R2 y2 F' R U R' F2
F2L1: U' L' U2 L U L' U' L
F2L2: y' U L' U' L
F2L3: y2 U' L' U L R U R' U' R U2 R'
F2L4: y' U' R U' R' U y L' U' L
OLL: F U R U' R' F' U F' r U R' U' r' F R
PLL: U F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'

Next-B' L R' D2 U2 R2 L U' L U R U B2 L' B U2 B U2 D R' B2 F' D' B' F2


----------



## Cubenovice (Aug 8, 2011)

hic2482w said:


> Next-B' L R' D2 U2 R2 L U' L U R U B2 L' B U2 B U2 D R' B2 F' D' B' F2



Human Thistlethwaite again ;-)

F U' D B (EO) 4
R2 U2 R' (edges) 7
D F' D B2 D' F' (two corners) 13
D2 R' D L2 D' R' (last two corners) 19
D R2 (separate U/D corners) 21
F2 U F2 U2 L2 U *L2* (pair up corners) 28
*L2* F2 U' L2 R2 U R2 *F2* (fix bad edges) 34
*F2* (set up for "my" 6 edge alg) 33
*F2* U' D' L2 U' D' B2 D2 F2 ( last 6 edges) 42

*42 HTM* with cancellations, left them in for clarification

"my" 6 edge alg is offcourse just a mod of an alg shown to me by Atilla: F2 U' D' R2 U D F2 D2
Where Atilla's alg solves 4 edges (misaligned edge pair swap) the mod solves 6 (edge swap + 4 cycle)
I also love the fact that the final ...2 move can also be put at the front of the alg, good for cancellations


Alg Garron:
F U' D B R2 U2 R' D F' D B2 D' F' D2 R' D L2 D' R' D R2 F2 U F2 U2 L2 U L2 L2 F2 U' L2 R2 U R2 F2 F2 F2 U' D' L2 U' D' B2 D2 F2 

Next: F2 B L R' D' R' D' F2 L' B R' U2 L' B2 D' B2 R U B2 R D2 L2 U2 R F2


----------



## cubernya (Aug 8, 2011)

> F2 B L R' D' R' D' F2 L' B R' U2 L' B2 D' B2 R U B2 R D2 L2 U2 R F2



Hmm....Fridrich or Roux...ROUX!

Ok, Roux speedsolve solution

Insepction: y'
1x2x3#1: F D2 U L' U' L2 U *L' M'* D' L' U L D (14/14)
1x2x3#2: L' B L U R' U R U R U R' U2 F' U F (15/29)
CLL: U' y' L' U2 L U2 L F' L' F y (9/38)
EO: *U' M'* (2/40)
UL/UR: *M U2* M' U' (4/44)
Finish: E2 M' E2 M' (4/48)

50 HTM / 44 STM

Nice EO cancellation 

Next: D' L R2 B' D' U' F2 D2 U2 B' F2 R F U B U R' B R B' R' D2 R2 F' L


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 8, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> Next: D' L R2 B' D' U' F2 D2 U2 B' F2 R F U B U R' B R B' R' D2 R2 F' L


 
Hm... Roux FMC or Roux speedsolve... I CAN'T DECIDE! Hm.. I'll make a start and see what I want to do.

Okay, let's do a linear FMC.

F2B (yay for weird pseudoblocks) : U L2 U' L U z' U2 l U R2 x y U2 B' R' B U r2 x'
CMLL: U2 L D L' U2 L D' L2
MOO: U' M U' M U' M' U' M' U2 M2 U' F2 M2

Want it in alg garron? Here you go.

*36 STM*... pretty good solve.

next: F U2 B F' R' L D2 F' U2 D F' D' U F U R2 U2 D' R2 D2 L' D2 R U L'


----------



## Rpotts (Aug 9, 2011)

5BLD said:


> next: F U2 B F' R' L D2 F' U2 D F' D' U F U R2 U2 D' R2 D2 L' D2 R U L'



Petrus FMC

2x2x3 + stuff : R D R2 F' D2 R2 U2 R' U' (9)
EO : z' y2 F L' U' L (4, 13)
F2L - 1 : y' U2 R U R' U' R U2 R2 (8, 21)
Leave 3 Corners : R U' R' U R U' R' (6, 27)
L3C : R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2 (8, 35)

35 HTM alg.garron

Next : D' B R2 L D L U F' D B D R2 D' F D2 U2 B2 F' R' B' U' D B' U R'


----------



## AsianCubing (Aug 9, 2011)

Scramble: D' B R2 L D L U F' D B D R2 D' F D2 U2 B2 F' R' B' U' D B' U R'

Cross: D' U L2 R U' B2 U R' F2 (9)
F2L 1: R U R' L U2 L' (6, 15)
F2L 2: R' U R U2 R U R' U R U' R' (11, 26)
F2L 3: y' R U2 R' U R U' R' (8, 34)
F2L 4: y' U' R' U2 R U' R' U R (9, 43)
2LOLL: U' F U R U' R' F' - U' l' U' L' U R U' L U (16, 59)
2LPLL: R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' - U' R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 U' (27, 86)

Next: U' L' U F R2 F U F2 U2 R2 U R2 B F2 U2 D' R2 F R2 F' D2 F' R F L2


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 9, 2011)

> Next: U' L' U F R2 F U F2 U2 R2 U R2 B F2 U2 D' R2 F R2 F' D2 F' R F L2


doing it now. btw I'm trying FMC but I suck at that... I can do better with regular roux actually. but still. It's fun.
R F' R B2 U R2 E' R2; *R' fixes non-matching-ness. So...*
found pre-move B' (because I did an E)
On scramble with premove...
R F' R B2 U R2 E' R2 give petrus block (yes, the big one)
EO was sorted out during blockbuilding...so straight on...
x' B' U' B U2 B' U B' U2 B U'

bleh. will finish off later.
NEXT: F L' R2 D' R F' R' L D2 B' D2 R2 B2 L F' L2 D' U F R' D2 U2 R F' B


----------



## Cubenovice (Aug 9, 2011)

AsianCubing said:


> Scramble: D' B R2 L D L U F' D B D R2 D' F D2 U2 B2 F' R' B' U' D B' U R'
> 
> Cross: D' U L2 R U' B2 U R' F2 (9)
> F2L 1: R U R' L U2 L' (6, 15)
> ...



I Highlighted some stuff to save you some moves in your written solution ;-)


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 9, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> I Highlighted some stuff to save you some moves in your written solution ;-)


 
Nouxb question. How to save moves in that way?
Is there some way to turn the algs round?

May as well ask this too.
How do you deal with corner twists? Is there a more efficient way than twisting them directly?


----------



## JyH (Aug 9, 2011)

F L' R2 D' R F' R' L D2 B' D2 R2 B2 L F' L2 D' U F R' D2 U2 R F' B 

x z'
U D2 F L2 (4)
U L' U2 L U L' U' L (8/12)
U2 R U' R' U R U R' (8/20)
y R U' R' U R' U' R (7/27)
U R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2 (8/35)
U2 x R U' R' D R U R' D' x' (9/44)
U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U (19/63)

lol movecount

F D' R D' B R2 L F2 U' B' D R' L D2 F L2 R U' F' U2 L' U2 F2 B U2


----------



## Cubenovice (Aug 9, 2011)

5BLD said:


> doing it now. btw I'm trying FMC but I suck at that... I can do better with regular roux actually. but still. It's fun.
> R F' R B2 U R2 E' R2; *R' fixes non-matching-ness. So...*
> found pre-move B' (because I did an E)
> On scramble with premove...
> ...



pretty bleh indeed ;-)
Try this:
R F' R B2 U R2 E' R2; R' fixes non-matching-ness. So...
found pre-move B' (because I did an E)
On scramble with premove...
R F' R B2 U R2 E' R2 give petrus block (yes, the big one)
EO was sorted out during blockbuilding...so straight on...

please allow me allow me to write your last two moves E' R2 as U' D B2 in true FMC style
premove B'
R F' R B2 U R2 U' D B2
L2 D2 L2 D2 L leaves 5 corners after 14+1 moves

edit: E' R2 is ofcourse U' D B2 instead of the D' I originally posted


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks 
Nice ideas.


----------



## Cubenovice (Aug 9, 2011)

5BLD said:


> Nouxb question. How to save moves in that way?
> Is there some way to turn the algs round?
> 
> May as well ask this too.
> How do you deal with corner twists? Is there a more efficient way than twisting them directly?


 
The highligted U moves are all AUF at OLL / PLL stage and do not do anything apart from adding moves in your written solution.
For FMC (as the OP was adding the movecount) you would do U' F U R U' R' F' as L U F U' F' L' 
I understand people do this in speedsolving as U turns are fatser than cube rotations but for FMC turning the whole cube is the way to go

Corners twists are best handled via insertions, solving them via 2 3-cycles.
Irontwig made a nice post a while ago showing that a 2-twist can be solves in about 8 moves this way.

Check this for an example solve by Irontwig:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...lve-quot-Game!&p=615125&viewfull=1#post615125


----------



## Cubenovice (Aug 9, 2011)

JyH said:


> F D' R D' B R2 L F2 U' B' D R' L D2 F L2 R U' F' U2 L' U2 F2 B U2


 
lolHTA

R' B U' L2 F
R2 D2 *R' *
B' D F2 D' B'
L' D R2 D' L R2
D R2 U R2 U2 F2 U F2
D2 B' *U* L2 *U'* B 
D2 L2 D
R' L B2 L' R D L2

OOPS *notation errors*:
here's a correct one:
R' B U' L2 F (EO)
R2 D2 *R* (edges)
B' D F2 D' B' (2 corners)
L' D R2 D' L R2 (last corners)
D R2 U R2 U2 F2 U F2 (pair up corners, gives 4 bad edges but only 5 corners in total so skip bad edge fix)
D2 B'* F* L2 *F'* B (edge 3 cycle)
B' U' B (wtf set up)
R' L U2 L' R B2 (edge 3 cycle)
B' U B D' (undo (wtf set up)

43 HTM after cancellations despite the ugly solution to the last 3 cycle)

Next: D U' R D' U' B' D' F' D B2 F2 U2 B2 D' F' U B' D B D L2 F2 U' F2 B2


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 9, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> The highligted U moves are all AUF at OLL / PLL stage and do not do anything apart from adding moves in your written solution.
> For FMC (as the OP was adding the movecount) you would do U' F U R U' R' F' as L U F U' F' L'
> I understand people do this in speedsolving as U turns are fatser than cube rotations but for FMC turning the whole cube is the way to go
> 
> ...


 
Oh, they were just aufs? I was thinking about rearranging algs and such...


----------



## Cubenovice (Aug 9, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> Next: D U' R D' U' B' D' F' D B2 F2 U2 B2 D' F' U B' D B D L2 F2 U' F2 B2


 
Thistlethwaithe again

B2 D L2 B' (EO)
U2 D L' *B2* (edges + set up)
*B* U2 B' U' B U' B D2 *B2* (sune solves corners)
*B* L' B R2 B' L B R2 B2 (A perm to pair up corners)
D L2 D L2 R2 U' R2 *D2* (fix bad edges)
*D' *U F2 U' D* R2* (Equator edges)
*R2* F2 R2 F2 R2 F2 (edge pair swap)

41 HTM taken cancellations into account
could even be better with a 3 cycle insertion for the A perm...

Alg garron: http://tinyurl.com/algB2DL2B-U2DL


Next: F2 D2 F' R F2 D L U' F D' U2 F2 U B D L2 R D R2 L' D R' U2 L B'


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 9, 2011)

Wow, cubenovice... those are some interesting solutions.
Is there a technique that you use that lets you cancel after every step? Or is that something to do with the actually human thistlethwaite method?

Edit: I'll probably finish off my last solution then do your scramble after attempting blindfolded a couple more times...


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 9, 2011)

Next: F2 D2 F' R F2 D L U' F D' U2 F2 U B D L2 R D R2 L' D R' U2 L B'

cross: R' D' F' L F' R F2 x'
F2L 1: U R U' R' f' r2 b x2
F2L 2: F' U' F r U R' U' M
stuff: y R U' R' U F' U F U'
F2L 3+4: R2 u R2 u' R2
OLL: F' L' U' L U F
PLL: y' z' U L' U L U L U L' U' L' U2

lol solution

scramble: (L' U' B2 D2 L2 B2 F R)3

thats not a stupid scramble.


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 9, 2011)

Well, it's certainly more reasonable than your last one. I will do it tomorrow if no one has done it. I'm feeling lazy again :/


----------



## Cubenovice (Aug 9, 2011)

5BLD said:


> Is there a technique that you use that lets you cancel after every step? Or is that something to do with the actually human thistlethwaite method?



A little bit of both.

B2 D L2 B' (EO)
U2 D L' *B2* (edges + set up)
*B* U2 B' U' B U' B D2 *B2* (sune solves corners) this is not my speedsolving sune 
*B* L' B R2 B' L B R2 B2 (A perm to pair up corners) Both directions of A perm pair the corners, I just chose the one that cancels. 
D L2 D L2 R2 U' R2 *D2* (fix bad edges)
*D'* U F2 U' D R2 (Equator edges) you can also solve this 3-cycle via F2 U' D R2 D' U...
or the following three versions of the D' U F2 U' D R2 alg I used:
U D' F2 U' D R2 or U F2 U' D R2 D' or D' F2 U' D R2 U where you play with the order of moves
R2 F2 R2 F2 R2 F2 (edge pair swap) you can also start with F2 and end on R2

So the "technique" is knowing and trying multiple algs.

The "something" about the HTA method is the kind of algs / commutators you need, many of them can be done in multiple ways with identical move count.
As shown in the example above: at the step "pair up corners" you can apply left and right A-perms and the same goes for the Ortega algs for the other cases. But with these algs choosing L or R versions will influence the number of bad edges you'll have to fix in the next step.

There are also quite a few edge "algs" where you can just shift the first/last move: 3-cycles, 4-movers and 6- movers

Then there are a lot of moves along the same axis which allows you to switch these moves in your write up.

All this stuff helps in finding some cancellations.
In real FMC mode I would definately try to insert the E slice edg cycle and the A-perm.


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 9, 2011)

Hm... very interesting indeed. I will look up human thistlethwaite, and fewest move techniques, although there isn't much detail on the wiki... 

And moves on the same axis... Yah I got you there.

But shifting first/last moves? I guess I'll just need to know some that do the trick. For you, you seem to adapt the algs to suit the solution. Or do you come up with them on the spot...?


----------



## cubernya (Aug 9, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> (L' U' B2 D2 L2 B2 F R)3
> thats not a stupid scramble.



Really? I would consider any scramble "stupid" if it repeats anything more than once (and yours repeats 3 times)

Give a normal scramble...

anyway, providing my own:



> F U2 R2 L' B R B L U2 B2 L D2 U' L' D2 R U B2 L' D' B' R U' D2 F



Speedsolve solution (CFOP):

Inspection: y x2
X-Cross: R F' L D R2 U R L' U L D (11/11)
F2L#2: *U d* R' U R U2 R' U' R (8/19)
F2L#3: U' L U L2 U L (6/25)
F2L#4: U' y R' U2 R U R' U' R (8/33)
OLL: U2 R' U2 F R U R' U' y' R2 U2 R B (12/45)
PLL: U' M2 U' M2 U' M' U2 M2 U2 M' U2 (11/56)

56 moves STM

Next: U F' B' R F' D2 R F' R' D' B2 U L' B' U' F2 B' R U F B' R2 L' B2 U2


----------



## Cubenovice (Aug 10, 2011)

5BLD said:


> Hm... very interesting indeed. I will look up human thistlethwaite, and fewest move techniques, although there isn't much detail on the wiki...
> 
> And moves on the same axis... Yah I got you there.
> 
> But shifting first/last moves? I guess I'll just need to know some that do the trick. For you, you seem to adapt the algs to suit the solution. Or do you come up with them on the spot...?



For HTA check out Ryan Heise's site for the original info and the Human Thistlethwaite help/discussion thread:
http://www.ryanheise.com/cube/human_thistlethwaite_algorithm.html
and
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?24355-Human-Thistlethwaite-Help-Discussion

For more info on FMC read this:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?1566-Fewest-Moves-Tips-and-Techniques
this
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?13599-The-FMC-thread
and check the solutions of other people in the weekly comps.

FMC is a very cool event and good for your overall cube-understanding!

Blockbuilding with comm finish is typically the way to go for FMC but I am currently exploring the potential /limits for HTA.



5BLD said:


> But shifting first/last moves? I guess I'll just need to know some that do the trick. For you, you seem to adapt the algs to suit the solution. Or do you come up with them on the spot...?



Shifting first/last moves: works very wel for edge moves, so perhaps there are some in Roux? 
I try to adapt algs as much as possible indeed. Since I do not know many I *have* to...


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks; I'll be reading!
As for corner twists... Cancelling 6 moves sounds crazy... But I kinda see how.

I'll give it another shot (And maybe finish off the other one ) later today...



> Shifting first/last moves: works very wel for edge moves, so perhaps there are some in Roux?
> I try to adapt algs as much as possible indeed. Since I do not know many I have to...



In Roux we do have many ways of doing so in mooing, and blocks are basically like any other blockbuilding... Almost unlimited freedom.

However, for CMLLs, it's a bit difficult, as I find with ANY corner 'algs'.

Edit: I am now doing the scramble. Gonna try fewest moves... Hope it works.
I will be doing HTM, and not STM, so will avoid slices.
scramble: U F' B' R F' D2 R F' R' D' B2 U L' B' U' F2 B' R U F B' R2 L' B2 U2

try again: F' U2 R F B R' B R pseudo 2x2x3 in 8 moves; setup moves being B' F2 D2 U' F' D F U L F' D F 18+2 moves F2L-1
B D' B' L' D L * leaves 5 corners and no corner twists yay 24+2 moves total

hm... let's try some insertions...

* L2 D R D' L D R' D' L
now to insert the last few corners... for this I'll revert back to normal scramble to see if I can cancel moves there, too.
F' U2 R F B R' B R
D2 U' F' D F U L F' D F 
B D' B' L' D *L L2* D R D' L D R' D' L F2 B'

: B' F L' F' L B L' F L B' F2
*final solution...... and I corrected a mistake.
F' U2 R F B R' B R
D2 U' F' D F U L F' D F 
B D' B' L' D L' D R D' L D R' D' L B' L' F' L B L' F L B' F2*

42 HTM is okay for a first FMC I guess...


next:U' L' F U L2 D' L' B R F2 D F' L' R2 D' U2 R2 U' B' U2 L2 B' F2 U B F2 D L' B' L


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Aug 11, 2011)

5BLD said:


> next:U' L' F U L2 D' L' B R F2 D F' L' R2 D' U2 R2 U' B' U2 L2 B' F2 U B F2 D L' B' L


x2 y
EO Line: L2 F B' R' B R2 L2 D'
FRB: L' U2 R2
FLB: U L' U' L' U L U' L'
SRB: U' R U' R' U R U R'
SLB: U' L' U2 L U2 L' U' L
OLL: U R U R' U' R U' R' U2 R U R' U2 R U R'
PLL: R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U

Next: D' R U2 R U D' R B' L2 B' L2 F2 B D' F2 D2 B U D F' U' D B L' D2


----------



## Brest (Aug 11, 2011)

OMGitsSolved said:


> Next: D' R U2 R U D' R B' L2 B' L2 F2 B D' F2 D2 B U D F' U' D B L' D2



x2 U' L U' R u U R' // Xcross
U' L U2 L' d R U' R' L' U2 L // 2nd & 3rd CE
U2 L U2 L' // pair 4th CE

normal ending
U L U' L' // 4th CE
U f R U R' U' f' // OLL
l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 x' U // PLL

different ending
d L' U L F U' F' // 4th CE & EO
U F' r U R' U' r' F R // CLL comm

another ending
U2 x' U2 R U R' U x // 4th CE & EO
R U2 R' U' R2 D R' U' R D' R2 // LL alg


Next: L2 U2 F2 R2 U' R2 U L2 D' F2 L2 R2 F U' L' R2 U2 F' D F' U'


----------



## irontwig (Aug 12, 2011)

B D F2 U' L B L U2 B2 U' B U' B L' D L' D' L2 U B2 U' D L' D U' F2 U D' (28)

B D F2 U' L2 [FB]
L' B L U2 B2 U2 B2 D [SB]
D' B2 U B U' B D [1st look CMLL+EO]
D' L' D L' D' L2 D [2nd look CMLL]
D' U B2 U' D L' D U' F2 U D' [LSE]

lolcancellations 

Next: F2 R F2 L' F R' F' U' R2 F2 R U B' U2 R2 D' L2 D L B' F' R2 L2 B' L2


----------



## purplepirate (Aug 18, 2011)

F2 R F2 L' F R' F' U' R2 F2 R U B' U2 R2 D' L2 D L B' F' R2 L2 B' L2
Cross: U2 z U2 z F' R' F2 U' L2 
F2L 1: U' R' U' R y L' U' L U' L' U L 
F2L 2: y' L' U' L U' y2 L' U L U2' R U' R' 
F2L 3: U R' U R L' U2 L U' L' U L 
F2L 4: U2 y2 L' U' L U' L' U L 
OLL: U f R U R' U' f' U' R U R' U R U2 R2 U' R U' R' U2 R 
PLL: U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U2 y R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2

Next: R F2 L2 B' R B2 D' R F' D' B2 R2 U L D' F R2 F D2 R' B' R' U2 L D2


----------



## Lukester172 (Aug 23, 2011)

purplepirate said:


> Next: R F2 L2 B' R B2 D' R F' D' B2 R2 U L D' F R2 F D2 R' B' R' U2 L D2


 

Cross:F' U2 L' F L2 U'

F2L 1:X2 U' F U F' U F U' F'

F2L 2:U' R' U' R F' U' F U2 F' U' F

F2L 3:Y2 U2 D' L' U' L D

F2L 2:L' U' L U2 L' U L

OLL:U2 f R U R' U' f' R U R' U R U2 R'

PLL:U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' Y R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2

NEXT: F' U' F2 R2 F B D B R U' L' F2 L2 U B U B U2 D' R L D2 F D2 U2


----------



## Jaycee (Aug 23, 2011)

Lukester172 said:


> NEXT: F' U' F2 R2 F B D B R U' L' F2 L2 U B U B U2 D' R L D2 F D2 U2



U R D' R F' L F
y' U' L' U L
U L U2 L' U2 L U' L'
R' U R U' R' U' R
U' R U2 R' y' R' U R d' R U2 R' U' R' F R' F' (Did this instead of RUR' to avoid dot case)
U' r U2 R2' U' R2 r'R' U2' R
y U R' U R' U' (y x) R' U' R2 (x') U' R' U R' F R F


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Aug 23, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> U R D' R F' L F
> y' U' L' U L
> U L U2 L' U2 L U' L'
> R' U R U' R' U' R
> ...


 
Ninja.

Next scramble?


----------



## AsianCubing (Aug 25, 2011)

Next: B' L' R2 F' U' B L2 U B' R B R2 D F R' D U F' U2 L' B F' L' B' U2

22B: U2 R2 y' U' L' U' R' U' R (9, 9)
223B: U2 F2 U R U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U2' R U' R' (14, 23)
F2L Pair+Cross piece: U2 L' U L' U' L' U2 L U2 L' U L (12, 35)
F2L Pair: U2 L U L' U2 L U' L' (8, 43)
2LOLL: U' f R U R' U' f' - U2 r U R' U' L' U R U' (16, 69)
PLL: x' U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' (15, 84)

Tried to do something other than regular Fridrich, pretty sure I failed it ;]
Next: U D B2 U2 L' U2 F' U2 B' U F D' R' U2 D' R' B' D L2 D F2 U D' L F2


----------



## Cubenovice (Aug 25, 2011)

AsianCubing said:


> Tried to do something other than regular Fridrich, pretty sure I failed it ;]
> Next: U D B2 U2 L' U2 F' U2 B' U F D' R' U2 D' R' B' D L2 D F2 U D' L F2



You definately failed it but don't worry.
You're trying something different that that's always a good thing!

I had a quick look at your 1st block: did I see some CFOP habits?
If you want to build blocks: have a look around if there are some pieces of blocks already available.

You've got:
- white center paired with white-red edge
- a white-red corner edge pair
let's bring them together :
shortest way: B R' already makes a square
best way: B D R B U' makes the 2x2x2 block, the D move brings the blue-red edge along the blue center so you have all compontents of the 2x2x2 ready

- 

Here's another fail solve:
R F' L2 R' B R (EO) 6
R D2 R2 D' R2 D' R2 D2 R (CO) 14
L F U F' U' F U F' U' F U F' U' L' (worst CO) 28
D' R2 (separate corners) 30
B2 D B2 D2 L2 D L2 (pair up corners) 37
U' L2 U' L2 R2 D' R2 (fix bad edges) 44
D2 R U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R (lasr 4 edges) 52

linear HTA *without optimizing for corner orientation* = fail HTM

Next: F' L' U' B2 D' U L2 F U' L' R2 D' L2 B R' U2 D2 F D2 B U R D' L2 U


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 25, 2011)

scrambly thingy: F' L' U' B2 D' U L2 F U' L' R2 D' L2 B R' U2 D2 F D2 B U R D' L2 U
L 1
U F2 U' D B' D' F D2 L2 10
R F' 12
R2 D2 R D 16
F D F D' F D F D' F D' 26
B2 F L F' R2 F L' F' R2 F' B2 37

I would have done much better if I bothered to insert a comm.
Also, I started well and finished rather badly :/

Not bad for my second FMC though. It took me eight minutes btw.
I will check through tomorrow. This was linear, you see.

Next: L2 B2 U2 D F2 L2 R B U R' L U R2 U B D' B2 R' F2 B D2 R2 D B' U'


----------



## Brest (Aug 27, 2011)

5BLD said:


> Next: L2 B2 U2 D F2 L2 R B U R' L U R2 U B D' B2 R' F2 B D2 R2 D B' U'


 
u' M' U r' u2
R' U' R2 U2 R' U' R y R' U' R' U2 F R2
y R U' R'
y R' U2 R U' R' U R
y r' U' r R' U' R U r' U r

Next: B L2 B D2 B L2 U2 F2 U2 F' U2 L D2 F' D2 U' R B D' R U2


----------



## conor (Aug 27, 2011)

how do we know, when doing the scramble, which side is top and which is is infront if they do not say?


----------



## Brest (Aug 27, 2011)

conor said:


> how do we know, when doing the scramble, which side is top and which is is infront if they do not say?





WCA Regulations said:


> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/regulations/
> 
> 4d) Cube puzzles must be scrambled with the white (or the lightest colour by default) face on top and green (or the darkest adjacent face by default) on the front.



It doesn't matter with these examples though, as long as you follow the scramble and solution without any random turns or cube rotations.


----------



## conor (Aug 27, 2011)

Brest said:


> It doesn't matter with these examples though, as long as you follow the scramble and solution without any random turns or cube rotations.


 
oh thanks.


----------



## cubersmith (Aug 27, 2011)

My Scramble: B L2 B D2 B L2 U2 F2 U2 F' U2 L D2 F' D2 U' R B D' R U2

Cross: z F L' F' U R U' z2
F2L-1: y' L' U L
F2L-2: y U' L' U L U F U' F'
F2L-3: U R' U2 R U' R' U R
F2L-4: R U' R' U2 y' R' U2 R U' R' U R
OLL: U f R U R' U' f' x U R' U' L U R U' L' x'
PLL: U' y' R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2

Next: B2 D' L2 U' B2 L2 B2 D R2 U' F' D U' L2 B D' L' B' L B2


----------



## irontwig (Aug 27, 2011)

F D2 F' U2 B D B' U2 B D U' B' R U2 F2 U2 F2 U' L F2 L' U F' U' F R' (26)

F D2 B F'.D2 U' B' R
U2 F2 U2 F2 U' L F2 L'
U F' U' F
R'

.=B' U2 B D B' U2 B D'

Next: R F2 L' U' R2 F R2 F2 R D U2 F2 D2 U' R B2 L2 D R D U2 R B' U' D


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 27, 2011)

Scramb: B2 D' L2 U' B2 L2 B2 D R2 U' F' D U' L2 B D' L' B' L B2
After looking at brest's kind reconstructions of my solves, I've noticed I need to be waaay more efficient. Still. I go for fingertricky solutions for the second block.
So this will be a roux speedsolve:
y' R U L' U' R'
d' R U' L U2 x
R' U R U R' 
U2 M' U2 R' U r 
U2 R2 B2 R U2 L' D2 L U2 R
U M' U M'
M' U2 M' U' M' U2 M U2

43 STM

I tend to also waste moves by doing weird ATM stuff in execution if you get me...

Edit: argh. Ninjad.

Next:R D L' R2 F2 L R2 B' F D B D' R F' L U' L' D L' D2 U' L2 B F L' F' R2 U2 L' B'


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 27, 2011)

cubersmith said:


> Next: B2 D' L2 U' B2 L2 B2 D R2 U' F' D U' L2 B D' L' B' L B2



Cross: R2 U (x') U' r U' r' F2 (x') [7]
1st pair: (y' x') r U2 L' U R U R' [7/14]
2nd pair: r' F2 r l U L' U' M' [8/22]
3rd and 4th pairs: U2 L' R' U R U2 L U r' F' r [11/33]
OLL: U' M (R U R' U R U2 R') U M' [11/44]
PLL: l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 [9/53]

I wanted to be fancy shmancy =3 Feels good, man.

EDIT: Wow, double ninja'd 
I'll do irontwig's and 5BLD's.

EDIT2:
irontwig's: R F2 L' U' R2 F R2 F2 R D U2 F2 D2 U' R B2 L2 D R D U2 R B' U' D

Misaligned Cross: (x') D R2 (U' D) D r' [5]
Into X-Cross: (y') R U2 R' E [4/9]
2nd pair: (x') r U2 r2' (x) U L U' (x) [6/15]
3rd pair: (y') R' U2 R U R' U' (R [7/22]
4th pair: R) U R' U' R U (R' [6/28]
OLL: l') U l U R' U' F' U (R [8/36]
PLL: R) U2 R' U2 l U' l' U' R U l U R2 F2 [13/49]

Cancellations ftw!

5BLD's: R D L' R2 F2 L R2 B' F D B D' R F' L U' L' D L' D2 U' L2 B F L' F' R2 U2 L' B'

Inspection: (x2')
Waaat 2x2x3: F' B' R E R U R U' L2 [9]
Triple x-cross: U2 F2 U M' U2 M [6/15]
4th pair: (y') U' R U' R' U R U' R' [8/23]
OLL: M (R U R' U R U2 R') U (M' [10/33]
PLL: M2') U (M' U2 M' U2 M2') U' M2' [8/41]

Waaaaaaat (red was a cancellation)
Seriously, try this one out. SERIOUSLY. Crazy stuff.

Next: L F D2 B' F2 U' D' L F D2 U2 F' U' R U F' B D2 F B' L' D B' R2 U'


----------



## irontwig (Aug 28, 2011)

Niklas Sune COLL ftw:

y2 x' U R' D L F2 x'
U L U' L' U L U L'
R U2 R2 U' R
y L' U' L U L' U2 L
R' U L U' R U L2 U' L U' L' U2 L U'

Next: B' R2 L D F2 R2 B2 L' R2 U' F2 R2 B2 R' U2 R2 L B F' R' D B2 L2 F2 R'


----------



## Brest (Aug 29, 2011)

irontwig said:


> Next: B' R2 L D F2 R2 B2 L' R2 U' F2 R2 B2 R' U2 R2 L B F' R' D B2 L2 F2 R'


 
D' F R F U F' B D L' F
U L U L U2 L' U2 L' U2 L U2 L'
R U2 R' U' R2 D R' U' R D' R2


Next: B D2 F' U2 L2 B' R2 D2 F2 D2 F' R' U' L' D2 B' U2 R2 U2 F D'


----------



## Cubenovice (Aug 31, 2011)

Brest said:


> Next: B D2 F' U2 L2 B' R2 D2 F2 D2 F' R' U' L' D2 B' U2 R2 U2 F D'



Trying color neutral ZZ

F' L' D R' B D U R EO-line
U L2 D2 1st pseudo block
L' U' L' U2 2nd peudo block
L' U L2 U' D L' D' 1st pair
L U L2 U' L2 U L2 U' L' U L2 U' 2nd pair + pseudo OLL
U B' U F2 U' B U F2 D2 pseudo no recognition-> A-perm for 2 look PLL
L F' B D2 B' F L - last 3 edges

48 HTM with cancellations

next: D2 L' R' D' L' B L' D2 U B R2 U' L' D' L2 D2 B2 D2 F B' R D' B2 U2 L'


----------



## Brest (Aug 31, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> next: D2 L' R' D' L' B L' D2 U B R2 U' L' D' L2 D2 B2 D2 F B' R D' B2 U2 L'


 
x2 y' R u // 2x2x2
R' D' U' R' U' R' u // XXcross
U' R' U' R U' R' U R // 3rd pair
U2 R U R' U R U R' // 4th pair
U R U R' F' U' F U R U2 R' // OLL
U' M2 U M U2 M' U M2 U // PLL

Next: U B2 D' B2 L2 D B2 D' U2 R2 B' U' R2 U2 B U2 R' D2 B L' D


----------



## Rpotts (Aug 31, 2011)

Brest said:


> Next: U B2 D' B2 L2 D B2 D' U2 R2 B' U' R2 U2 B U2 R' D2 B L' D


 
y D2 R' F' u' U2 L' | Cross + first pair setup (6)
U L U L' | F2L 1 (4, 10)
R U' R2' U' R | F2L 2 (5, 15)
U L' U L U' R U R' | F2L 3 (8, 23)
y' R U R' U' R U R' | F2L 4 (6, 30)
U' F (R U R' U')*3 F' | COLL (15, 45)
M' U' M2 U' M2 U' M' U2 M2' U2 | EPLL (15, 60) 

60 moves HTM

Next : L' D2 F D2 L2 B2 D' B' U' L2 B2 R' D' B2 F2 D R2 L2 B' D2 L R D F2 R'


----------



## Evan Liu (Aug 31, 2011)

Rpotts said:


> Next : L' D2 F D2 L2 B2 D' B' U' L2 B2 R' D' B2 F2 D R2 L2 B' D2 L R D F2 R'


 
Cross: U' F L' U' R r2
F2L#1: U R U R' U2 R U' R'
F2L#2: U2 L' U L 
F2L#3: L U2 L' U L U' L' 
F2L#4: U2 y R U2' R2' F R F' 
OLL: U' F R U R' U' F'
PLL: U' R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R

Next: L' U' B R' L F' B U' B' U2 L' B' L' F2 L U L R2 D2 B' U' D' F R' D


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 1, 2011)

Scrambol: L' U' B R' L F' B U' B' U2 L' B' L' F2 L U L R2 D2 B' U' D' F R' D

R2 U' R F' D' F'
U' B U B'+o U2 F R2
U' R' U M U2 r
B' U2 B L U F R U R' U2 F' U L' U2
x' y2 R' U2 R U R' U2 L U' R U L' U L (lolz J perm... hah, weren't expecting that eh?)


Quite a nice FMC ruined by my instinctive reaction to use a PLL just because I forced an OLL skip.

46 Snyder metric (just for fun), some silly random FreeFOPing...

Next scramble is one its way.

¡Y ahora está aquí!
scramble: D' B R' L D U' B R L F U L' B' D2 R F2 B2 R' U' L B R U' L2 D2


----------



## Rpotts (Sep 1, 2011)

5BLD said:


> scramble: D' B R' L D U' B R L F U L' B' D2 R F2 B2 R' U' L B R U' L2 D2



x2 U R' U2 R' B' R' L2 // Xcross (7)
y' x M U' M' x' // F2L 2 (3, 10)
y L U' L' U' R U R' // F2L 3 (7, 17)
d' R' U' R // F2L 4 (4, 21)
l U L' U L U2 l' // OLL (7, 28)
M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 U' // PLL (8, 36)

36 Moves STM

Next : D' R F U2 R D2 L' R U2 B' D B' L F2 L2 U' F' R' F2 D' U B' R' F' D


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 1, 2011)

> Next : D' R F U2 R D2 L' R U2 B' D B' L F2 L2 U' F' R' F2 D' U B' R' F' D



R' F R2 B L E' u
B R' B2 F E' F2 E F R U R U' r
x' R' U L U' R U2 F U' F' L' 
U M' U M' U2 M' U M U' M U2 M U M2 U
D2 M' D2 M

A weird speedcubing solution. This is the kind of solution I solve with when I'm on the sofa in front of the TV.

scramble: B F' L' B2 F D2 U' R2 U' R B2 R' B R D L' D2 F2 D2 R' B2 R2 D R' F *


----------



## Rpotts (Sep 3, 2011)

5BLD said:


> B F' L' B2 F D2 U' R2 U' R B2 R' B R D L' D2 F2 D2 R' B2 R2 D R' F *


 
x2 y R' D F D F
R2 u' R2' u R2
R U R' U L U L'
U' F' U' L' U L F L' U L
R2 U2' R2' U' R2 U' R2'
R U R' U' x D' R' U R U' D x'
f R f' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2

Next : F' B' U' R U D' B2 U' F' B R' D R U L B' L2 F' B D2 L D' L U L2


----------



## cubernya (Sep 5, 2011)

Trying out ZZ FMC...I like it

EOLine - L2 F L F (4/4)
Orient - y z' (0/4)
1x2x3 (#1) - R' U' L2 U' L' U L' U R U' L' (11/15)
1x2x3 (#2) - R' U2 R2 U2 R U R2 (7/22)
Orient - y (0/22)
ZBLL - R2 U R2 U2 R' U' R U' R U' R U' R2 U2 R' (15/37)
AUF - U (1/38)

Definitely could have been better, but very good for ZZ (with ZBLL)


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Sep 5, 2011)

ummm where's the scramble?


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 5, 2011)

Pandadudex96 said:


> ummm where's the scramble?


 
If one isn't provided, substitute with your own. =3

B' L' U' B F R' U2 B R' F D' U L2 B' U2 F' U B L2 D L' B2 D' R B2

Cross: x' M' F' U' Rw D2 B x [6]
Pair 1 (Mismatched cross): R' U x M2' U L [5/11]
Pair 2 (Restore cross): U L U' L' R U2 R' U' M' [9/20]
Pair 3: U' R' U2 R U2 R' U' R [8/28]
Pair 4: U L U L' d' R' U2 R U2 R' U R [12/40]
COLL: y R U' L' U R' U' L [7/47]
PLL: M2 U M' U2 M U M2 U' [8/55]

Funfunfun =3

Next: D2 R2 B2 L B' D' L' D' F' D2 R' D U2 L U' F' L R' D2 B2 U' F2 L F2 U2


----------



## Weston (Sep 5, 2011)

3 Cross pieces: B2 R U' B
F2L1: z2 y' F R' U F
F2L2+ Finish cross: U R2 f R' f'
F2L3:R U2 R' L U' L'
F2L4:R U' R' U2 R U' R'
OLL: U L F' L' U' L U F U' L'
PLL: U perm U

lol 26 move F2L

L2 D' L2 B' R2 U2 L' R' B' D2 B L2 U2 D2 L2 F' B2 L' D2 B' D' R2 B2 U' L2


----------



## JyH (Sep 5, 2011)

L2 D' L2 B' R2 U2 L' R' B' D2 B L2 U2 D2 L2 F' B2 L' D2 B' D' R2 B2 U' L2 

x z
U' F2 L B2 D (5)
R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2 (7/12)
U L U L' d' R U R' (8/20)
y U' R U' R' U R U R' (8/28)
y U R U2 R' U2 R U' R' (8/36)
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' F' (12/48)
U l U R' D2 R U R' D2 R2 (10/58)

L2 R' B L U' L2 F2 B2 D2 L2 F L' F D' L2 U2 D L2 D2 F' D' F' L' U' D2


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 5, 2011)

JyH said:


> L2 R' B L U' L2 F2 B2 D2 L2 F L' F D' L2 U2 D L2 D2 F' D' F' L' U' D2


 
3 cross pieces: M' U' R' D [4]
Pair: Lw' U2 R2 U R' [5/9]
Pair: L' U' L U L' U' L [7/16]
Pair: U2 L U' L' U L U' L' [8/24]
3xcross: R' U Lw D R' D' B2 x [7/31]
4th pair: L' U' L U L' U2 L U L' U' (L [11/41]
OLL: Rw) U' Rw' U' L U F U' L' [9/49]
PLL: y (R U R' U) (R U R' F') (R U R' U') (R' F R2 U') (R' U2 R U' R') [21/70]

Loooooolll screwing around in F2L is fun.
No, I wouldn't speedsolve it this way. Just tryin' to be fancy =3
http://tinyurl.com/algM-U-R-DLw-U2

Next: B' F D2 R2 D' B2 U2 R U2 R2 L F B' U' F2 R2 F R' D2 B U' R' F' R D2


----------



## Weston (Sep 5, 2011)

Cross:B L R2 F x2 U R' F R D2
F2L 1: R' U' R F' U' F
F2L 2 and 3: y2 F U R U' R' F' R U' R2 U R
F2L 4: F U2 F'
And boring normal LL
Another lol F2L. Long cross though 

L' D' L R' B2 D2 L' D' R2 D F2 D2 F B2 L' U L' U2 R' D R F U' F2 L'


----------



## Rpotts (Sep 5, 2011)

Weston said:


> L' D' L R' B2 D2 L' D' R2 D F2 D2 F B2 L' U L' U2 R' D R F U' F2 L'



z2 U D R U' F L F // 2x2x2 (7)
y R U L' U L F' U2 F' R2 U R // F2L-1 (11, 18)
y' R' U R // Tripod (3, 21)
f' L' U' L U f U // EO + Stuff (7, 28)
R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U' R // L2C2E (15, 43)

That solution looks sorta like a normal CFOP solve, just reading the notation, but it's much stranger, lololol.

Next : F2 R2 L' B' F' R F2 L2 B L' D F R D2 L U2 B' L B F' L U B' F2 U


----------



## Weston (Sep 5, 2011)

F2L: x2 F' D' L U' L' F2 y R' F y U2 R' F R U2 L' U' LU' R U R' U R U' R'Y R U2 R' U' R U R2 U' R y2 U R U' R' U' F' U F L' U L U F U' F' y2 U L' U L U F U' F' 
LL: y R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R U'

Probably my best solve of all time.

R F2 D B2 D2 F2 B U2 L' U' R L2 F' U2 B2 U R' B2 L B' R' B L2 D U2


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 5, 2011)

Weston said:


> F2L: x2 F' D' L U' L' F2 y R' F y U2 R' F R U2 L' U' LU' R U R' U R U' R'Y R U2 R' U' R U R2 U' R y2 U R U' R' U' F' U F L' U L U F U' F' y2 U L' U L U F U' F'
> LL: y R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R U'
> 
> Probably my best solve of all time.
> ...


 
x2 D' F D2 F' L' u'
U' R U R' y' R U R'
U2 L' U' L U2 L U' L'
U' R' U R y' L U2 L'
U2 R U' R' U2 R' U' R U' R' U R
U R U R' U' R U2 R'
R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 U

Ugly as balls solution, too lazy to go back and find something non blegh. 61 moves before cancellations, coulda saved moves as well but this wasn't for FMC.


F' B2 D R F D R2 U' F' L2 D' B' U2 R' B D U' R2 F R' L' D' R' F B


----------



## Jaycee (Sep 5, 2011)

Weston said:


> R F2 D B2 D2 F2 B U2 L' U' R L2 F' U2 B2 U R' B2 L B' R' B L2 D U2



F' R' D2 F' U B2
L' U2 L U L' U' L
d L' U' L
R' U2 R d' R U R'
y R U' R'
L' d' R d L U' r' U' r
U2 M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2

lol easy. 49 HTM, right? Sexy. Cross on F didn't look bad either, but I'm not color neutral.



RyanReese09 said:


> F' B2 D R F D R2 U' F' L2 D' B' U2 R' B D U' R2 F R' L' D' R' F B


 
Luckily Cross on R is on of the 3 Cross colors I can do (Red, White, and Blue)

y z2 x'
D' R' D' F R' B' F'
U2 L U' L' y' R' U2 R U R' U' R
U L' U2' L U R U' R'
U L U2 L' U L' U2 L U L' U' L
L U L' U2 L U L' U' y' L' U' L
R U R' U' M' U R U' r'
d2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'

Not one of my best.

F2 L2 D' R' L2 F' U B F U D F R2 L' F2 L R D2 L' R2 B R B' D2 R'


----------



## Rpotts (Sep 5, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Solution


 
doesn't work bro


----------



## Jaycee (Sep 5, 2011)

There must be an awesome double X-Cross with my scramble using the obvious pair and the one made by doing an R.


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 6, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> F2 L2 D' R' L2 F' U B F U D F R2 L' F2 L R D2 L' R2 B R B' D2 R'



y2 R' F L u L2 y' L U' L F
y' U' r U' r B r2'
U' R U R' U' R U2 R'
d R U' R'
U x' D R U' R' D' R U R'
next: F B' U' D F B2 L2 R D R2 L' U D2 B' R2 L F L U D2 F B L D2 U2


----------



## Weston (Sep 6, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> next: F B' U' D F B2 L2 R D R2 L' U D2 B' R2 L F L U D2 F B L D2 U2


 
y' x R U' L2 x y U' F' D R D
u U2 R U2 R' U2 R U' R' u'
U' L U2 L' U L U L'

r' U2 R U R' U r
R2 U' F B' R2 F' B U' R2 U2

Next:
L F' B2 D' B F' D' F L' U' D' F2 U2 B U' B2 R2 B2 L R2 U' R' U' L U'


----------



## Brest (Sep 6, 2011)

Weston said:


> Next:
> L F' B2 D' B F' D' F L' U' D' F2 U2 B U' B2 R2 B2 L R2 U' R' U' L U'



x2 L' D' r U r' U R' u'
L U' L'
R2 U R' U2 l R U' R' U l'
U' R' U' R
U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R
U2 x' R2 D2 R' U' R D2 R' U R'

Next: U R2 B2 R2 D B2 R2 D B2 U2 L2 F L2 B L R F' R2 B' F' L


----------



## AsianCubing (Sep 6, 2011)

Next: U R2 B2 R2 D B2 R2 D B2 U2 L2 F L2 B L R F' R2 B' F' L

U R B' F U R' F2  Cross, pretty good for me  (7)
U' R U R' L U L'  F2L, easy F2L  (7, 14)
F U' F' L' U2 L (6, 20)
U R U R' (4, 24)
R' U' R U2 R' U' R (7, 31)
U F R U R' U' F' U' - l' U' L' U R U' L U  2LOLL, should be learning full OLL soon  (16, 47)
x U2 R U R' U' R F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' - U2 M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2 2LPLL, I'm an *****  (23, 70)

Pretty standered solve for me. Should be learning full PLL and OLL soon ;]

Next: R F2 B' L' D U R2 L F2 D R' B2 U2 R2 F2 L U D' B R2 B' F' U F2 U


----------



## Brest (Sep 7, 2011)

AsianCubing said:


> Next: R F2 B' L' D U R2 L F2 D R' B2 U2 R2 F2 L U D' B R2 B' F' U F2 U


 
x y u' L U' L'
R' M' U' L' U' l u'
L' U' L
R' U R d' R U R' U R U R'
U' R U' R' U2 R' U2 R U R' U R U2 R U2 R'

Next: B R2 U2 L2 D2 U2 B' L2 U2 R2 D2 R' D' U2 B' R' D U L2 R F


----------



## Rpotts (Sep 7, 2011)

x2 L' R' F' L' u'
U' L' U2 L U L' U' L
U L2 u L2 u' L2
R' U R U' R' U R
M' U' R U R' U2 R U' r' -> Just found that.
U' R' F R U R' U' F' U R
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'

I love this solve.

F' D2 F' U2 R2 F2 B U2 F R' B' R2 L F2 U2 F' D R2 F2 D B F U' B2 U2



M' U' R U R' U2 R U' r'

or

M' U' R U R' U' R U2 r'


----------



## NeedReality (Sep 8, 2011)

Rpotts said:


> F' D2 F' U2 R2 F2 B U2 F R' B' R2 L F2 U2 F' D R2 F2 D B F U' B2 U2



x' F U2 F' U F' 2x2x1 + Pair - 5
R U R U L U R U' L Block + 2x2x1 - 8/13
x R' U2 r' U R U' R' R Block - 7/20
U R U R' U L' U R U' L U2 R' CMLL 12/32
U2 M U2 M U' M EO + L/R Edges 6/38
U M' U2 M' U2 Finish 5/43

Solve

Next: U2 L' D' F' U L2 B2 L' D2 R B L B' F R2 F R2 B' L' R' B' F R' B L2


----------



## JyH (Sep 8, 2011)

U2 L' D' F' U L2 B2 L' D2 R B L B' F R2 F R2 B' L' R' B' F R' B L2 

x2
L D' F R' (4)
L U' L' y' R U' R2 U' R U2 R' U R (12/16)
y' U2 F' R U R' U' R' F R (9/25)
U R U R' U R U2 R' (8/33)
y U l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2(10/43)

R' F2 B U F B U' F' R' L2 B2 U' F B' R F R2 D2 R2 U2 L B2 R' B2 D'


----------



## Jaycee (Sep 8, 2011)

NeedReality said:


> U2 L' D' F' U L2 B2 L' D2 R B L B' F R2 F R2 B' L' R' B' F R' B L2



z2
R u' L F'
y R U' R' y R U' R'
R' U' R U2 R' U R
U2 L' U L F' L F L'
U2 R U R' U' B' x R' U' R E'
l' R2 z' R' U' R y R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2

EDIT : Bigtime Ninja'd. 



JyH said:


> R' F2 B U F B U' F' R' L2 B2 U' F B' R F R2 D2 R2 U2 L B2 R' B2 D'



z2 y
L' B R' F R L' u L' u
L' U2 L2 U L'
U' R' U R U2 R' U' R
U2 R U R' U' R U R'
d' L U2 L' U' L U L'
F R U R' U' F' U R U2 R' U' R U' R'
y' l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2

Next : R U' F2 L2 U R' U B' L R2 U2 D' F L2 R' F U F2 L2 F D2 L' D R2 D2


----------



## irontwig (Sep 8, 2011)

L' F2 L' D' B F R F' U' R B2 R2 U2 B' U F' U' B U2 F R U2 B' U2 B' R (26)

L' F2 L' D' [2x2x2]
B F R F' [Pseudo 2x2x3]
U' R B2 R' [Pseudo F2L]
R' U' F'.U F R U2 [LLEF+1]
B' U2 B' R [Undo pseudoness]

Insert at dot: F U' B' U F' U' B U (Four moves cancel)

Next: U' F R' F' D B' F2 R' F U' R2 U2 L' R F' D R' U2 L' U2 R L B' D' L


----------



## Jaycee (Sep 10, 2011)

irontwig said:


> U' F R' F' D B' F2 R' F U' R2 U2 L' R F' D R' U2 L' U2 R L B' D' L


 
y2 U2 L2 U l' U B L2 F B2 R' B r' F - 1x2x3 on left.
U' M' U M2 U' R' U' F R2 F' M' U' M U2 R' U'R - Meh 1x2x3 on right.
U' R U R' U L' U R U' L U2 R' - CMLL, duh. 
U M U' M' U M2 U2 M' U M2 U M U2 M U2 M2 - L6E. I could've split up the EO and EP but they were both relatively quick.

Since this is only my 3rd day of experimenting with Roux my blockbuilding still sucks. But I'm very proud of how I've done so far with it and L6E. 

Next : U F2 U B' U2 L2 D U2 B R' U R L' B R F B U2 B2 F U2 B' L' D' L


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 10, 2011)

Try not to use any F or B moves during the second block.
This will also be a roux speedsolve:

Scramble : U F2 U B' U2 L2 D U2 B R' U R L' B R F B U2 B2 F U2 B' L' D' L
Solution...
x'
F U F D2
r' U' R U' L' U R U' x' R U' R U R' U2 R U R' U' r U R' U'
R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U' R'
U M' U M' U2 M' U M' U' M U2 M U' M2 U M2 U2 M' U2 M

Great first block, rubbish second block. As usual.

Next:
**R2 U2 L' U2 L2 R' U2 B2 U2 B2 L2 F' R B F' L' D2 F2 R2 D' L F D2 B2 D B' D' L U L2


----------



## Jaycee (Sep 10, 2011)

One question : exactly why is it bad to use F or B in the second block?? Well, B is almost always bad IMO, so maybe just F is in question here.

I've still never done a Roux speedsolve. Is it just that they're bad to use in speedsolves?



5BLD said:


> R2 U2 L' U2 L2 R' U2 B2 U2 B2 L2 F' R B F' L' D2 F2 R2 D' L F D2 B2 D B' D' L U L2



y'
r U2 r' F U' L R y L' U L
R U' R U R' U' R M' U' y M' U2 M y' - Derp. Couldn't resist the easy CE pairs.
U R U R' U L' U R U' L U2 R' - Same COLL as last time 
M' U' M' U M U M' U2 M U M2 U M' U2 M U2 M2


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 10, 2011)

y M' U2 M in the second block is very slow. S' U2 S in that case wouldve been faster with nicer visibility. And it is a nice transition into CMLL. It can be executed as (F B') R2 (F' B) 
Which is much faster.

F and B can be used occasionally but for now, I suggest absolutely no breaking of the first block.
Later on you will get a feel of when and when not to break the block.

Edit: actually, in your situation I would execute it as S' U2 S.
Also, try to blockbuild rather than use F2L strategies.

Edit again: for the second block I would've done:
r R U b U2 b' etc
Just to avoid the weird S insertion


----------



## Rpotts (Sep 10, 2011)

Didn't provide a scramble T_T

D R' D2 U' L2 F U' L R' U' D F' R' B' F R2 L B2 F L2 D U F L D 

x2 y' R' L F' 
d' L' U2 L2 U L'
U2 R' F R F' U2 R U R'
U2 R' U' R U R' U' R
U2 L' U L U2 y' R U R'
U' r' U' r R' U' R U r' U r
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U'

Gross.

Next : B D R2 U2 F2 R D' B L2 F' U2 B2 L2 D' F2 U' R' D2 F2 B D' L' R' U2 D'


----------



## Hershey (Sep 10, 2011)

solution: DNF (lost the solution)

next: B2 U' R2 B F D2 L U' B D2 B R B' R U' R B2 L B' L B2 L D' R D


----------



## Jaycee (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks for the tips, 5BLD. Beginners like me never understand. 

Sorry, Rpotts. :/

"Next : B D R2 U2 F2 R D' B L2 F' U2 B2 L2 D' F2 U' R' D2 F2 B D' L' R' U2 D'"

L D' F R D2 R
R U2 R' U' R' U2 R U2 R' U R
d R U' R' U2 R' U R
y' R U' R2 U' R U2 R' U R
R U R' U' B' x R' U R E'
z' d2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' 

U2 F L' R' F2 L U' D2 R B' F L F2 D U2 B R L B U2 D2 B2 L' D' R2


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 10, 2011)

Scramble:
U2 F L' R' F2 L U' D2 R B' F L F2 D U2 B R L B U2 D2 B2 L' D' R2

Solution:
D2 R U2 B2 U F' U' B'
R r U r2 F' R2 B U B'
r' U L' U2 R *U'* R' U2 R r 
x' U M' U M U M' U M' U2 M U' M U2 R'

This is the kind of solve I'd do on the sofa if I'm not timing.
Next:	**B2 F2 D L' B2 L' B2 U L2 D2 F2 L D' B2 F' U' R' F' U F2 L B2 D' B U L2 R D L R


----------



## Jaycee (Sep 10, 2011)

Good. 

Now yours works. 

This solve is sexy.



5BLD said:


> Next:	**B2 F2 D L' B2 L' B2 U L2 D2 F2 L D' B2 F' U' R' F' U F2 L B2 D' B U L2 R D L R



CFOP :

y'
L D' R2 D2 R'
y U2 L' U2 L U L' U' L
U2 R' U' R
L U L' U L U L'
d R' U R U' R' U' R
r U R' U' M U R U' R'
U2 d' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'

Solve

Roux :

x2
R' D R2 D F' D2 U' R' U R U' B
R U' R' U M U' r S' U' S U' R U' R' U F' U F
F R2 D R' U R D' R2' U' F'
M' U M' U' M' U2 M' U' M2 U' M' U2 M U2 M2

ARGH. I just need to get better at second block.

Solve


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 10, 2011)

AHA found the problem! It works now?


----------



## Jaycee (Sep 10, 2011)

Yes. I edited my post to show my solves and then put in the animation of yours just because that solve made me go "OMGWTFLOLBBQ"

And since I'm already posting and I didn't put this in my other post :

U2 D L2 F' D R F2 U2 B2 L F2 U2 R L2 D' F2 D' B' L2 D' L D' F D2 B


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 10, 2011)

Yes; I love simultaneous blockbuilding lol.
Even making a little step before blocks to influence them both... Or phasing during first block? Would that make it zeroing? Better not start a discussion on second thought. That was just a glint of my curiousity.

Your solve was better this time 
Try to use more double-layer moves than F moves to insert asthey are much faster.
Can't be bothered to do another one...


----------



## Athefre (Sep 11, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> U2 D L2 F' D R F2 U2 B2 L F2 U2 R L2 D' F2 D' B' L2 D' L D' F D2 B


 
1. D2F2RF'BR'D'
2. LURU2LU'R'U'LU2R'UR'U'RUL
3. U2RU2L'UR'U'LU'RU'R'
4. UR'U'LU'RU2L'UM'B'RB2L'U'RL


----------



## CRO (Sep 18, 2011)

Athefre said:


> 1. D2F2RF'BR'D'
> 2. LURU2LU'R'U'LU2R'UR'U'RUL
> 3. U2RU2L'UR'U'LU'RU'R'
> 4. UR'U'LU'RU2L'UM'B'RB2L'U'RL


 
Since you haven't posted a new scramble, I will 

L2 U' R D2 R2 B R' U' L2 R' D R' F L' F D2 F U F D' L B U L' D'


----------



## Cheese11 (Sep 21, 2011)

5BLD said:


> Yes; I love simultaneous blockbuilding lol.
> Even making a little step before blocks to influence them both... Or phasing during first block? Would that make it zeroing? Better not start a discussion on second thought. That was just a glint of my curiousity.
> 
> Your solve was better this time
> ...


 
Hey, so whats your average move count for the first two blocks? I do like 26 moves.


----------



## Cubenovice (Sep 25, 2011)

CRO said:


> Since you haven't posted a new scramble, I will
> 
> L2 U' R D2 R2 B R' U' L2 R' D R' F L' F D2 F U F D' L B U L' D'



If it weren't for the 8 bad edges this could have been a nice CF solve: just an OLL away from all corners oriented 

I like my EO at the start so here goes LOL-ZZ:

premove F orients 4 edges (+1)
U' L2 B L' D' makes EO line (5+1)
U L' R U2 L U L2 makes pseudo ( L2 ) left side (12 +1)
U R U' R2 U' R makes pseudo F2L (18 + 1)
B U2 B2 U' B2 U' B2 U2 B U' pseudo OLL (28 + 1)
F' L F' R2 F L' F' R2 F2 is just an A-perm for pseudo PLL (37 + 1)
L2 F undo pseudoness (39)

Next: B' F' R2 D2 F' D2 F' U2 F U2 L2 R B D U L F L' R2 D U 
Very nice for FMC as demonstrated by the 5 sub 30 HTM solutions during the Swedish


----------



## ottozing (Sep 27, 2011)

scramble: B' F' R2 D2 F' D2 F' U2 F U2 L2 R B D U L F L' R2 D U 

cross- x' L' D'
#1- U R U' R' L' U L
#2- R U2 R' L U L' U2 L U' L'
#3- U D R' U R D'
#4- y L' U' L U' L' U L
OLL- U' L' d' R d L U' r' U' r
PLL- l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2

NEXT: U2 F L U2 F L' U F2 U R2 B' F R' U2 L2 B' F2 R2 F2 R2 D R B' U R2


----------



## Cubenovice (Sep 27, 2011)

ottozing said:


> scramble: B' F' R2 D2 F' D2 F' U2 F U2 L2 R B D U L F L' R2 D U
> 
> cross- x' L' D'
> #1- U R U' R' L' U L
> ...



And now try the 5 move X-cross start: (just inserting a keyhole edge before aligning the green cross)
L' R' B R F'
Gogo sub 30


----------



## CRO (Sep 27, 2011)

ottozing said:


> scramble: B' F' R2 D2 F' D2 F' U2 F U2 L2 R B D U L F L' R2 D U
> 
> cross- x' L' D'
> #1- U R U' R' L' U L
> ...


 
D' R2 U' L' U2 L' B
R U' R' L U2 L' U L U' L'
R' U' R U2 R U' R'
y L U2 L' R U' R'
L U' L' y' U' L' U L
U R U R' U R U2 R' F R U R' U' F'
R' U' R y R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2

Next: U' L2 B D F2 U B' U L' D2 R2 B2 U' D2 L D' F D' U2 B' F D U2 L2 U


----------



## Brest (Sep 27, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> And now try the 5 move X-cross start: (just inserting a keyhole edge before aligning the green cross)
> L' R' B R F'
> Gogo sub 30



This one‽ Free pairs ftw

B' F' R2 D2 F' D2 F' U2 F U2 L2 R B D U L F L' R2 D U 

x' y2
R' L' U L u'
L' U' L U' L' U L
U2 R' U R
y U2 R' U' R
U r U2 R' U' R U' r'
M2' U' M2' U2' M2' U' M2' U



CRO said:


> Next: U' L2 B D F2 U B' U L' D2 R2 B2 U' D2 L D' F D' U2 B' F D U2 L2 U



y' L2 U2' x U2 L' U' z'
y' D R U R' U R U' R' D'
y R' U R U' R U R'
d' R U R' U' R U R'
F' r U R' U' r' F R
M2' U M U2' M' U M2'

Next: D2 R2 D2 R' U2 L B2 D2 U2 R' D2 R2 F U' R2 B D' L R' D' R'


----------



## Cubenovice (Sep 27, 2011)

Brest said:


> This one‽ Free pairs ftw
> 
> B' F' R2 D2 F' D2 F' U2 F U2 L2 R B D U L F L' R2 D U
> 
> ...



nope ;-)
You should end on an A-perm for a total of 29 HTM


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 27, 2011)

Next: D2 R2 D2 R' U2 L B2 D2 U2 R' D2 R2 F U' R2 B D' L R' D' R'

L' U F' l2
R U R' F' r U r'
R U' R' U y' R' U' R
L' U L
y U2 R' U R U' R' U' R
U2 F R U R' U y' R' U' R U' R'
U' R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F

Next: (U' R2 B D' L R' D' R')3


----------



## AndersB (Sep 27, 2011)

Scramble: (U' R2 B D' L R' D' R')3 

U' L' F2 U B2 
U2 B U B' 
U' B' U2 B L U2 L2
U' R U M' x'
U' L' U2 L U' F U F'
y' R U R' y R' F R U' R' F' R 
R' U R' U' (y x) R' F R' F' R2 U' R' U R U (x') 
B2

53 Moves

Next:F L' D2 L' B D2 B2 R F U R' F' R' F' U F' R D' R U' R' U F U R2


----------



## Brest (Sep 27, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> Next: (U' R2 B D' L R' D' R')3


z2 U R U' R2 z'x
U2 M' U' r' U r'
U M2' U R'
M' S R U R' U' R' F R f'
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R'
U M2' U M' U2 M U M2 U' M2



AndersB said:


> Next:F L' D2 L' B D2 B2 R F U R' F' R' F' U F' R D' R U' R' U F U R2



x R U r U x U y'x
R r U r' U R'
U2 r' U2 r U R'
U M2 U r' U2 R U R' U' R U R' U r
M U2 M
U' R2 U R2 U' R2 U' D R2 U' R2 U R2 D'

lolbadroux
Next: B2 R2 B2 D' F2 D2 U' B2 D2 F2 R' B L' U' R2 D' B L2 D2 U2 R


----------



## irontwig (Sep 28, 2011)

y' U' L' U L2 u
R' F r2 R' F' r x
F R F' d' L' U' L F2
U' L' U L U2 L' U2 L
y' R' U' R U R B' R' B U

Next: F2 U' L2 F2 L2 F' D B2 R2 U2 R B U' B L' B D R2 D F2 B L F R' F


----------



## Rpotts (Sep 29, 2011)

irontwig said:


> Next: F2 U' L2 F2 L2 F' D B2 R2 U2 R B U' B L' B D R2 D F2 B L F R' F


 
x2 y'
Xcross : R' D2 U R' F D2 U' F D' L' 
F21 2 : R' U' R U2 R' U R
F2L 3 : L' U' L U' L' U2 L2 U' L'
F2L 4 : L' U' L U' y L U L'
OLLCP : F R U R' U' F' y2 r U R' U R U2 r' 
EPLL : skip

Next: B2 U' B2 F' D2 F' U F' U2 L D R2 U B L' B F2 L R' D2 U' R D F' D' - Scramble I just got PB on.


----------



## speed (Sep 29, 2011)

SCRAMBLE : B2 U' B2 F' D2 F' U F' U2 L D R2 U B L' B F2 L R' D2 U' R D F' D'
ZZ METHOD 
x2 y 
R D B' L' D'
U2 R2 U' R' U R U' R' U' R
L U R U R' 
U L2 U L U' L' U2 L U' L'
U' L' U L U' L' U' L
l' U' L U R U' L' U X'
U R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L U2 
MOVES :69 .........


----------



## rcbeyer (Sep 29, 2011)

Rpotts said:


> Next: B2 U' B2 F' D2 F' U F' U2 L D R2 U B L' B F2 L R' D2 U' R D F' D' - Scramble I just got PB on.


 
Different way to do it because former post did not leave another scramble

Petrus

x'
U2 l U R' L2 F'(6)
z2 U r' U' r U R' U2 R (8/14)
z x' F' U' R' F' R (5/19)
y' U2 R U2 R2 U' R' (6/25)
R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R (9/34)
R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U (12/46)

Next: U2 B2 D' U2 F R' U' B U' L R' F2 U' B F' U' R2 L2 U2 R D' L D' F L


----------



## NeedReality (Sep 30, 2011)

rcbeyer said:


> Different way to do it because former post did not leave another scramble
> 
> Petrus
> 
> ...



alg.garron.us

x y R2 F D' y R2 U2 R' U L U - 9
x M2 U M' U' R U R2 - 7/16
U2 L' U' L U R U' L' U x' - 9/25
U M' U M' U2 M' U M' - 8/33
U' M' U2 M U M2 U' M2 U2 - 9/42

Next: B' U' D2 F L2 R' U D' L R B L2 D' F U D F2 B U D R' F2 U2 F' R2


----------



## irontwig (Oct 4, 2011)

R B2 U B' U F U' R' L D' R' F2 U F' U F U2 F' U F' L2 B' (22) 

R B2 U B' [Square]
U F U' R' *L* D' R' [2x2x3+2 pairs with one inserted move turned into pseudo tripod] 
F [Pseudo F2L]
F U F' U F U2 F' U [LL]
F' L2 B' [Undo pseudoness]

Next: R2 L F2 B2 D L' B R2 L' F2 U' B R' B R' D L2 R2 D U' L' D2 B2 D2 L'


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 5, 2011)

irontwig said:


> Next: R2 L F2 B2 D L' B R2 L' F2 U' B R' B R' D L2 R2 D U' L' D2 B2 D2 L'



Ooh~!

X-cross: x2' M' E' y' R U2 R' D' R [7]
2nd pair minus one cross edge: U R' U L U L' [6/13]
3rd pair: R U2 Rw' U' R U M' [7/20]
4th pair + EO: Dw' L' U2 L U2 L' U L [8/28]
Faux COLL: R U2 R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' [14/42]
EPLL: M2' U M2' U2 M2' U M2' [7/49]

Not half bad xD

Next: D' R D2 L D2 L R F B R L2 B' U F2 U2 B2 U2 F L2 F2 R L F U2 R'


----------



## chris w (Oct 5, 2011)

NISS: R U2 F' L' R' F2 L2 F' U2 B2 U2 F2 U' B L2 R' B' F' R' L' D2 L' D2 R' D
cross: DU'R'U'LU (6)
f2l 1: LBL'BLB'L' (7)
f2l 2: BDB'D'UB'U' (7)
f2l 3: R'B2RB'R'BR (7)
last pair + LL: BU'B2UB'RB2R'B'U'B2UB2 (13)

full solution: B2 U' B2 U B R B2 R' B U' B2 U B' R' B' R B R' B2 R U B U' D B D' B' L B L' B' L B' L' U' L' U R U D' (40)

http://tinyurl.com/algB2U-B2UBRB2R

next scramble: U B2 D' U' R B' D B D' U R' U D2 R' U L2 U' B2 R B2 D' U2 R' F' R'


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 7, 2011)

scramble: U B2 D' U' R B' D B D' U R' U D2 R' U L2 U' B2 R B2 D' U2 R' F' R'
Este está reservado.
Voy a escribir algo.

D2 U' b l U F2 
U2 F U' F R2 F' U R U' l U' R' U R2 
x U' R U' R' U2 r2 M' U R' U R U2 R' 
U2 M' U2 M' U M U M U2 M' U' F2 M' F2 M


----------



## CRO (Oct 8, 2011)

5BLD said:


> scramble: U B2 D' U' R B' D B D' U R' U D2 R' U L2 U' B2 R B2 D' U2 R' F' R'
> Este está reservado.
> Voy a escribir algo.
> 
> ...


 
Efficient. 

Please post a scramble


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 8, 2011)

Oh sorry.
F' D' F' L2 R' B L D' R D' R2 B2 L B2 R2 F2 U' F2 R B' R2 D2 U2 F' U B2 D' L2 U R2


----------



## irontwig (Oct 8, 2011)

5BLD said:


> Oh sorry.
> F' D' F' L2 R' B L D' R D' R2 B2 L B2 R2 F2 U' F2 R B' R2 D2 U2 F' U B2 D' L2 U R2



L2 
R2 B
U' B' R B
U R'
F R2 U2 B
L U'
B' L' U' B' L F L' B L F' U B L'
U B2 (30) 

Meh considering the scramble, optimal LL though.

Next: B U2 L2 U F' B U' B2 L F2 U' L' R2 D' R2 L2 D R' L' U L' B2 F' D' F2


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 8, 2011)

Shiit man, that was an epic solve.

R' F2 D' R' B2 u'
U R U2 R2' F R F'
U2 L' U L d' R' U R
U2 R U' R' U R U' R'
d2 R U2 R' U' R U R'
U' r' U2 R U R' U r
U' V-perm.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 8, 2011)

No scramble.

Scramble: U' B' U' R2 D2 B' U' B' U2 L' F2 R2 B2 U' B' D2 U2 B2 F' D' L2 F' B U' R

Cross: y U' R U2 F' U F U x2
F2L 1: U2 R' U R
F2L 2: y L' U2 L U L' U' L
F2L 3: R' U' R U2 L U L'
F2L 4: y U R U' R' U2 y' R' U' R
OLL: U r U2 R' U' R U' r'
PLL: R2 u R' U R' U R u' R2 y' R' U R

Next: D2 F B R F' L2 F R2 B' R2 U2 D R L' D2 U L R' D2 F2 L' R' U D F'


----------



## irontwig (Oct 11, 2011)

lblftw:

x2 U2 r2 R [Roux block]
x' L' U' L U2 F' [First layer]
R U' R' E' R U R' [Two midges]
x' U' M' U2 M U' x [Two more midges/finishing F2L]
l' U' L U' L' U2 l [CLL+1]
y M' U M U2 M' U M [ELL]

Next: L2 F' L2 F2 L R U' D' L2 B F U R L2 F2 B L' B U2 R' L2 B' L2 F U'


----------



## Rpotts (Oct 14, 2011)

irontwig said:


> Next: L2 F' L2 F2 L R U' D' L2 B F U R L2 F2 B L' B U2 R' L2 B' L2 F U'


 
XXcross : x2 R U F U' R U2 R2 L' U2 R' U2 L2 
F2L3 : L' U' L U L' U' L
F2L4 : y R' U R2 B' R' B
OLLCP : U' R U2 R' U' R U R' U2 R' F R F'
EPLL : U2

39 moves HTM

B L2 F' R2 F R2 F2 R L U D B2 R' F D' U' F' R D2 L F' L F2 B2 U'


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Oct 14, 2011)

Rpotts said:


> B L2 F' R2 F R2 F2 R L U D B2 R' F D' U' F' R D2 L F' L F2 B2 U'


 

X Cross: x2 R U' F2 R' U R U2 L' U' L'
F2L2: U' B U' B'
F2L3: U2 L' U' L 
F2L4: U R U R' U2 F' U F
OLL: y2 L R2 D' F' D F R F' R L'
PLL: U2 x' R U' R D2 R' U R D2 R2

46 moves HTM (really bad at this)

Next scramble: D' R B' F2 R2 L2 B U2 D' R B' U' L F R' U B' R2 U R U D2 B2 F2 L2


----------



## Athefre (Oct 14, 2011)

Yuxuibbs said:


> Next scramble: D' R B' F2 R2 L2 B U2 D' R B' U' L F R' U B' R2 U R U D2 B2 F2 L2



EOLine: D'FUR'BU2L2R'D
Block 1: u2LU'Lu2
Block 2: U2L2U2L2ULU'LU'L'UL
Separate: U' RU2R'U'RU'R'
Permute: x R2D2RU2R'D2 RU2M2

Next: R' B' F2 L' B U2 F' D2 U' B2 D2 B' D' B' L' B2 D R' B2 F U D2 F R2 B


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 14, 2011)

Athefre said:


> Next: R' B' F2 L' B U2 F' D2 U' B2 D2 B' D' B' L' B2 D R' B2 F U D2 F R2 B



Rouxblock lol: L U2 R S2 L2 [5]
2x2x3: Dw R' D2 R Dw R' D' R U2 z2 [9/14]
EO: R y U2 M' U M y' [5/19]
Finish F2L: U R U R2 U' R' U2 R2 U R [10/29]
COLL: y x' (D R U R') (D' R U' R') [8/37]
EPLL: U M' U M2' U M2' U M' U2 M2' [10/47]

Not half bad xD

U' L' D F2 R2 D' U' R' D L2 B' D' L2 U2 F' R' F2 L2 U R2 B' U' R' F L2


----------



## irontwig (Oct 14, 2011)

D2 U R' F' L F2 B R' U' F2
R D R' D2 B2 L B' L' R D R'
R B R2 U R U2 B U B2 (28)

Next: L B2 R' U2 D2 R U2 L' R' B U L R2 U2 D B L' D L2 D L R2 B F2 D


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Oct 15, 2011)

irontwig said:


> Next: L B2 R' U2 D2 R U2 L' R' B U L R2 U2 D B L' D L2 D L R2 B F2 D


 
Cross: B' D' B' M B2 (5)
F2L1: F U F' U2 F U' F' (7)
F2L2: L U L' U2 L U L' (7)
F2L3: U' F' U' F (4)
F2L4: R' U2 R U' B U B' (7)
OLL: r U R' U R U' R' U R U2 r' (11)
PLL: y R' U2 R U' F' L F R' F' L' F U' R U' (14)

55 :fp why did I have to get that OLL/PLL????



Next: L D' B R2 U2 B' F2 D B D' L2 F2 B2 D' B2 U' F' U L D B2 D R F' R2


----------



## Athefre (Oct 15, 2011)

Yuxuibbs said:


> Next: L D' B R2 U2 B' F2 D B D' L2 F2 B2 D' B2 U' F' U L D B2 D R F' R2



EOLine: D'R'D'UBL2D'LD2
Block 1: U'L'R2UL'U'LU2L'
BLock 2: R'UR'U2RUR'U2R'UR
Separate: U RU'L'UR'U'L
Permute: U2R'r2

Next: U' B2 F R' B' D2 L D' L' B R' B F2 R2 D2 L F' U2 L' B' L' U2 F R D'


----------



## Rpotts (Oct 15, 2011)

Yuxuibbs said:


> OLL: r U R' U R U' R' U R U2 r' (11)
> PLL: y R' U2 R U' F' L F R' F' L' F U' R U' (14)
> 
> 55 :fp why did I have to get that OLL/PLL????


 
The real question is why do you use that Rb Perm?

Athefre's scramble: Next: U' B2 F R' B' D2 L D' L' B R' B F2 R2 D2 L F' U2 L' B' L' U2 F R D'


----------



## Cubenovice (Oct 17, 2011)

Rpotts said:


> Next: U' B2 F R' B' D2 L D' L' B R' B F2 R2 D2 L F' U2 L' B' L' U2 F R D'



Keyhole method

D' L B' L2 D' F' layer - working corner
U2 B' D2 B keyhole edge
U R' D R keyhole edge
U F' D2 F keyhole edge
U B D B' D B' L B L' corner edge pair with edge control
R' D' R D' R' D2 R' D' R' D' R D R D R D' R D' endgame

45 HTM not too bad actually

next scramble: R F R F' U2 D' L R U F' B' D' F2 L2 R D U R F' B L2 B' F2 R L2 (cubetimer.com)


----------



## Brest (Oct 17, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> next scramble: R F R F' U2 D' L R U F' B' D' F2 L2 R D U R F' B L2 B' F2 R L2 (cubetimer.com)


 
z2 x U R U' L' U F' U2
z' R' U' R2 U' R' U2
x' d' r U' r'
y' U2 R' U R U' R' U R
R U R' U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R2 L U' R' U'

Next: L2 U' L2 F2 L2 R2 D L2 U' L2 U B U R B U2 L F' D R U'


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 17, 2011)

> Next: L2 U' L2 F2 L2 R2 D L2 U' L2 U B U R B U2 L F' D R U'


Roux speedsolve 
F' D2 U R' B2 R2 r 7
y R U2 r2 R U R2 U2 R' U R' F R F' R 21
U2 r' U' R U' R' U2 R U' L' U R U' L U R2 r 38
U M U' M2 U' E2 M E2 r' R' 48


**B2 F2 L R' U' R' B F' R D' R2 U2 F' D' B2 F L' B' U' L' D2 U' B2 D B2 F D F L2 D'


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 17, 2011)

B2 F2 L R' U' R' B F' R D' R2 U2 F' D' B2 F L' B' U' L' D2 U' B2 D B2 F D F L2 D'

Cross: L U2 F' R' F'
F2L 1: L U' L' F U F
F2L 2: R2 u R2 u' R2 (epic)
F2L 3: U' R' U' R U2 L U L'
F2L 4: U R' U2 R U' l U' R' U x
OLL: U2 F R U R' U' R' F' r U R U' r'
PLL: R' U2 R' d' R' F R2 U' R' U R' F R U' F U'

Next: D2 L2 F' B R' U' D R B2 L F' D L' R B' D2 B' R2 U' F' U' R U' B' F'


----------



## Athefre (Oct 17, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> Next: D2 L2 F' B R' U' D R B2 L F' D L' R B' D2 B' R2 U' F' U' R U' B' F'


 
EOLine: B'U2L'FLD'R'D
Block 1: M2D'M'F2r2B2r'
Block 2: UR'U'R2U'R'U'RUR'
Corners: U L'U2LU2RU'L'U
Edges: M x' UM'U2MUM2UM2

Next: U' B2 F R2 L' U2 R L2 D L2 U2 D' B L' R' D2 F' U' F2 R U' R' F2 L' U2


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 18, 2011)

Athefre said:


> Next: U' B2 F R2 L' U2 R L2 D L2 U2 D' B L' R' D2 F' U' F2 R U' R' F2 L' U2



Cross: x D M U2 y R' U [5]
1st pair: z2 U2 L' y R U R' B [6/11]
2nd pair: R' U2 R U2' R' U' R [7/18]
3rd pair: U L' U (L Rw) U' L' U x' [7/25]
4th pair: U L U' L' U' L U L' [8/33]
ELL: M' U M U M' U2 M U' M' U' M [11/44]

44 STM. Dat LL. Me gusta.

F2 R2 D2 F U2 L2 D' F R2 D R' D R U' L2 D' B' U2 F' R' F2 B' D' B2 L2


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 18, 2011)

scramble: F2 R2 D2 F U2 L2 D' F R2 D R' D R U' L2 D' B' U2 F' R' F2 B' D' B2 L2

solution: F' R F' U F2 L2 R U' B' U' B2 D' R2 U' L' U R2 U' L U D L' B L B' R' B L' B' L R2 U' R' U R2 S' U S U2 L'

http://tinyurl.com/algF-RF-UF2L2RU

very strange solution with pseudoblocks and a little inverse scramble at the end (first time I ever tried that.)

next:F L F2 U F' B' R F' R2 D F D' F2 U2 F' B' L2 F2 B L2 R' B2 U2 F2 D'


----------



## Cubenovice (Oct 18, 2011)

5BLD said:


> next:F L F2 U F' B' R F' R2 D F D' F2 U2 F' B' L2 F2 B L2 R' B2 U2 F2 D'



Human Thistlethwaite

D B2 L' U' edge orientation 4
B F' R2 B L2 B' R corner orientation 11
F L2 F L2 separate UD corners 15
U B' U L2 U' B U' pair up corners 22
B2 R2 D2 R2 D2 R2 *D2* fix bad edges 29
*D2* F2 D2 F2 D2 F solve 4 edges 33
R2 B U2 D2 F2 U2 D2 B R2 B2 H-perm 43

next: R' F D2 B R' B2 U R' U' F U2 L2 B2 L2 F2 L U2 F2 L2 B U F B D B (cubetimer.com)


----------



## Athefre (Oct 19, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> next: R' F D2 B R' B2 U R' U' F U2 L2 B2 L2 F2 L U2 F2 L2 B U F B D B (cubetimer.com)


 
EOLine: DBL2DFR2D (7)
Blocks: U2L'U' R'L'UR'LU'L'R UL'ULU2L'U'L (19)
Separate: U R'U'RU'R'U2R (8)
Permute: U r'Ur'U2lU'l'U2r2B' U'R2r (14/48)

Next: L2 U F' R' L' D2 U' L' R2 U' F' D U2 B' F2 R' B2 R2 U L2 R2 D' L' F' R


----------



## MadeToReply (Oct 19, 2011)

i had a failed solve so i deleted thiis thingy o.o


----------



## irontwig (Oct 21, 2011)

Athefre said:


> EOLine: DBL2DFR2D (7)
> Blocks: U2L'U' R'L'UR'LU'L'R UL'ULU2L'U'L (19)
> Separate: U R'U'RU'R'U2R (8)
> Permute: U r'Ur'U2lU'l'U2r2B' U'R2r (14/48)
> ...


 
R D2 L' D' L D' L' D' L D R2 B' R' B L B' R2 B L F U L2 U2 L' R2 D' (26)

On the inverse of:

D R2 L U2 L2 U' F' L2 B'. [2x2x3]
R' B R2 [Pseudo F2L-1]
D' L' D L D L' D L D2 [Leaving three corners]
R' [Undo pseudoness]

Insert at dot: B L B' R2 B L' B' R2 (Four moves cancel)

Next: F' U D' B R2 U B' F' L B2 U' R' F' B D' L F' R' F2 R2 U' D L2 B2 R


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 21, 2011)

F' U D' B R2 U B' F' L B2 U' R' F' B D' L F' R' F2 R2 U' D L2 B2 R

X cross: D' L' U B F U2 R' F2 R
F2L 2: L' U' L U2 L' U L
F2L 3/4: y U' R U' R' S R S'
CLL: U F R' F' R U2 R U2 R'
ELL: U' R U R' U' M' U R U' r' U

D U2 L' D2 R2 F' D B' D' L2 R B' L B' L2 R2 D F L' D2 B' U F2 B L


----------



## Cubenovice (Oct 21, 2011)

irontwig said:


> R D2 L' D' L D' L' D' L D R2 B' R' B L B' R2 B L F U L2 U2 L' R2 D' (26)
> 
> Next: F' U D' B R2 U B' F' L B2 U' R' F' B D' L F' R' F2 R2 U' D L2 B2 R



Nice solution + lolblocks nextscramble...


----------



## Cubenovice (Oct 21, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> D U2 L' D2 R2 F' D B' D' L2 R B' L B' L2 R2 D F L' D2 B' U F2 B L



linear stuff
D2 B U2 R'
B D B R'
F' D F'
D2 F' R D2 R' F pseudo F2L-1
D L D' L2 F L F2 D2 F pseudo F2L yuk
fat Antisune
Uperm
F2 B2 undo pseudoness

45 ish

Scramble: R2 L2 D' B' D R U' F' L' U2 D F2 R2 F2 D' L' B F L2 R2 B U2 B' D' L'


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 21, 2011)

scramble: 
D U2 L' D2 R2 F' D B' D' L2 R B' L B' L2 R2 D F L' D2 B' U F2 B L

F D2 B L2 U2 // two squares
L2 U F R2 U' R U' R U' R' U2 R' U R2 F' // CMLL
M2 U' M U' M' U' M2 U' M2 U2 M2 //Last six edges
R2 F R F' L F L2 U' L M2 U R2 //Finish off F2B
alg garron:
http://tinyurl.com/algFD2BL2U2twos
edit: oh noes ninjad.


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 21, 2011)

Next scramble please?


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 21, 2011)

Next is Brest's:
Scramble: R2 L2 D' B' D R U' F' L' U2 D F2 R2 F2 D' L' B F L2 R2 B U2 B' D' L'


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 21, 2011)

5BLD said:


> R2 L2 D' B' D R U' F' L' U2 D F2 R2 F2 D' L' B F L2 R2 B U2 B' D' L'


 
x2 
D' F D' F' U2 F' L' B L
U2 R U R'
R' d' F U R U' R'
U R' U2 R2 B' R' B
U' R U R' U' M' U R U' r'
d' R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L

D' U R2 F' L B' F2 D L2 R2 D' F R2 U2 F' R' B U' B' F2 U2 R2 L U2 B2


----------



## MadeToReply (Oct 22, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> D' U R2 F' L B' F2 D L2 R2 D' F R2 U2 F' R' B U' B' F2 U2 R2 L U2 B2


 
x2

B L D' B F L D' F' // cross
L' U' L R' U R U' R U2 R' B' R B R // 1st pair ( i suck T-T)
U' R U R' // 2nd pair
L2 U2 L2 U2 L2 // 3rd pair
L U2 L' U' B' U2 B U2 B' U B // last pair
F R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' F' // OLL
R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L U // PLL

FINALLY DONE 

B' F2 R L' B' U' R' B2 F2 R2 B F2 D' F D2 F' U' L2 B F' U' L' U' L F'

EDIT: Probably failed o.o


----------



## Cubenovice (Oct 22, 2011)

MadeToReply said:


> x2
> 
> B L D' B F L *D'* F' // cross should be *D*
> L' U' L R' U R U' R U2 R' B' R B R // 1st pair ( i suck T-T)
> ...



anyway, after your (corrected) cross:
F U' F' R U R' see: F U' F' is set up, then insert.
U R' U' R self explanatory
L U' L' U L' U2 L U' L' U L a bit long but sets up the 4th pair
U L U L' self explanatory
f' L' U' L U f OLL
U L U2 L' U' L U2 R' U L' U' R PLL
49 moves CFOP


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 22, 2011)

B' F2 R L' B' U' R' B2 F2 R2 B F2 D' F D2 F' U' L2 B F' U' L' U' L F'

Cross: U' R U' Lw D x' D [6]
F2L 1: U2 L2 U2 Rw U R' U2' L U Lw [10/16] (ROTATIONS ARE A NO-NO)
F2L 2: U L U' L' U L U L' [8/24]
F2L 3: R' U2 M F L [5/29] (Just having fun =3)
F2L 4: F Lw' U' R U2 R' U' R [8/37] (That's right, cross on B >=D)
OLL: Rw' U' M' U' R U Rw' U Rw U' [10/47] (I usually do this case y2'd)
PLL: y' x U2 Rw' U' Rw U2 Lw' U R' U' R2 [10/57]

I find that in this thread, I have a bit too much fun =3

R F L2 D2 B2 D2 B D2 F' D U2 R U2 L' D U' L2 U' L B2 L U2 F R2 D


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Oct 22, 2011)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> R F L2 D2 B2 D2 B D2 F' D U2 R U2 L' D U' L2 U' L B2 L U2 F R2 D


 
Cross: x2 L2 U D L' D2 F' (6)
F2L 1: L U' L' (3)
F2L 2: U2 R U R' U R' U R (8)
F2L 3: F U' F' U L' U L (7)
F2L 4: U' F' U2 F2 R' F' R (7)
OLL: y F R U' R' U' R U R' F' (9)
PLL: d M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 (8)

48 Moves 
bad Cross+F2L

NEXT: B' U F' U B U2 L' D F D2 B D' U F2 D' F' U2 B2 L' U D2 L2 U' R' L'


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 22, 2011)

This is how i solve with CFOP...
R F' M' R' U' L+o U' B 
r2 l' U' R' U 
D R D' l2 U' R U+o R E x'
y' U2 R' U R U R' U' F' U F U'
l' U' L' U R U' L U x
ELL

scramble: R' L2 D2 F' R D2 U2 B2 F2 R2 D' L2 D' R2 F' D' F' D' R2 L' D2 U' R' F U' *


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 22, 2011)

5BLD said:


> scramble: R' L2 D2 F' R D2 U2 B2 F2 R2 D' L2 D' R2 F' D' F' D' R2 L' D2 U' R' F U' *



Petrus without orienting LL edges:
F L2 B' L' U2 B' U' [7]
Rw y' U2 R U' F2 U F' R F' [9/16]
U2 R2 U R2 U2 R U R' U' R2 U2 R2 U' [13/29]
z' Rw U R' U R U2 Rw' [7/36]
y' M2' U M' U2 M U M2' [7/43]

Me gusta.
AlgGarron'd

R' U2 L' D U2 F D2 L U2 F D F' D F B D B2 D' B' R F' D L R' U'


----------



## kpcube (Oct 22, 2011)

B' U F' U B U2 L' D F D2 B D' U F2 D' F' U2 B2 L' U D2 L2 U' R' L' 

CFOP

Cross: Y R D R L D R u2 (7)

Pair 1: R U' R' U R' U' R U' R' U R(11)
Pair 2: R U R' L2 U L2 U L2 U2 L' U2' L'(12)
Pair 3: U R U R' U' R U R' U R U' R'(12)
Pair 4: U Y R U' R' U R U' R'(8)

OLL: U2 F R U R' U' F' Y F R U R' U' F' (13)

PLL:L U L' B' L U L' U' L' B L2 U' L'(13)

77 moves..... Ouch

next scramble: U' L2 F D' B2 L2 D2 F2 B D' F' B' R D2 L' R' B2 U' F2 D' U' L2 F U2 B'


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 22, 2011)

scramble: U' L2 F D' B2 L2 D2 F2 B D' F' B' R D2 L' R' B2 U' F2 D' U' L2 F U2 B'

M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 U'
R U R' U R U2 R' U2 
R U R' U2 R U R' U R U R'
L' U L U2 L' U2 L U' B' U B U'
L U' L' R' U2 R2 U' R' U2 R2 
B R' U' F' U D F2 
M U' r d' E R

Alg garron

next: U' B U D F B U' L2 B' R2 D' U B' F2 R F' L' B' D2 B' L' F D' R2 U


----------



## Cubenovice (Oct 22, 2011)

5BLD said:


> next: U' B U D F B U' L2 B' R2 D' U B' F2 R F' L' B' D2 B' L' F D' R2 U


 
linear FMC-ish
L' F2 U L' 2x2x2 (4)
R' B R2 D R2 D2 B' D' blockbuilding makes pseudo F2l-1 (12)
R2 U R' U' R B' R2 B standard edge play leaves 5 corners (20)
D2 undo pseudoness (21)
B' R B L2 B' R' B L2 basic commutator solves two corners (29)
R' D2 R U R' D2 R U' basic commutator solves three corners (37)

37 HTM

next: R2 F D' B' L R F2 L' D' U F D2 L D U' B' D2 U' R2 D2 L' R' F2 R L'


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 22, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> next: R2 F D' B' L R F2 L' D' U F D2 L D U' B' D2 U' R2 D2 L' R' F2 R L'



Petrus without EOLL.

y U2 R' D R' F' R2 [6]
x' U' L y R2 U R F' U2 F [8/14]
z' y U F R' F' R2 U R' F R2 F' R2 [11/25]
y R U2 R' U' R U R' U2 R' F R F' [12/37]
S U S2 R2 U S' U' R2 U' S2 [10/47]

Funfunfun.

F U2 B U2 L R U2 F2 D' U2 R D2 B R2 F2 R L F' D L R2 D' U' L2 D


----------



## chrissyD (Oct 22, 2011)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> F U2 B U2 L R U2 F2 D' U2 R D2 B R2 F2 R L F' D L R2 D' U' L2 D



z2
L B D' F2
d' R' U' R2 U L U' L' 
U R' 
R' U R L' U2 L U' L' U L 
y R U R' y' U R' U' R 
r U r' R U R' U' r U' r' 
U' y x' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' 

Next: D2 U' B2 L2 B L D2 F' D' F2 D' U2 R' U B' D2 R F L' F' B' U' D2 B' U2



5BLD said:


> M U' r d' E R


 
lolwut


----------



## Rpotts (Oct 22, 2011)

chrissyD said:


> Next: D2 U' B2 L2 B L D2 F' D' F2 D' U2 R' U B' D2 R F L' F' B' U' D2 B' U2



x2 U' F' L B R' D' F (7) 
L2' U' L' U L2 (5, 12)
R' U2 R2 U R' (5, 17)
U' R2 u' R2' u R2 (6, 23)
U L' U' L (4, 27)
r' U' R U' R' U2 r (7, 34)
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' (15, 49)

F R2 D2 L F B2 R F R2 F' R2 B F2 U' F' L' B2 F U R2 U2 B' L2 D2 R'


----------



## Cubenovice (Oct 23, 2011)

Rpotts said:


> F R2 D2 L F B2 R F R2 F' R2 B F2 U' F' L' B2 F U R2 U2 B' L2 D2 R'



CFOP
R' D2 L D' F D F makes X-cross and break up a misoriented pair
L' D' L B' D2 B - pair
D F' D' F D2 F' D F - pair
B D' B' D' L' D' L - pair
F D L D' L' D L D' L' F - OLL
V-perm

EDIT: KISS in full effect...
Not breaking up the pair during the X-cross gives:
R' D2 L D' F2 - Xcross
L D2 L' B' L' B L - pair
R D R' D R D' R' - pair
D F' D' F - pair
R' B' L B' L' B2 R - fat sune
R' D R' D' R' D' R' D R D R2 - Uperm
39 HTM

next: F R' F' B2 L2 U' L D' L2 R B' D' U' F U2 F2 B D' R U' F' B' L2 B R'


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 23, 2011)

> next: F R' F' B2 L2 U' L D' L2 R B' D' U' F U2 F2 B D' R U' F' B' L2 B R'


U2 L2 U' R' U' R U R U R'
S' L U M' S
y2 M E M' E' U M U2 M2 U R2 U2 R' U R U R' U2 R
U' F R2 D R' U R D' R2 U' F'
M U M U M' U M' U M2 U' M2 U' M' U2 M' U2 r2

next: L' D' R' F' U' B F2 U' R' F2 L D F2 L R2 F' D F' U' D2 B' L' R' B D2


----------



## irontwig (Oct 25, 2011)

x' R U R' y R2 U' D2 [X-cross]
z U' L' U L R U R' [Second pair]
U L' U2 L d L U L' [Third pair]
d r' U2 L' U' L2 F' L' y' R2 U' R' F [Leaving three corners]
z' L U2 L D L' U2 L D' L2 [Last three corners]

Next: L' D L' D' B U' B R D' R2 F R F2 R L' B U2 B2 U2 B' R2 L' U2 F L2


----------



## Brest (Oct 25, 2011)

irontwig said:


> x' R U R' y R2 U' D2 [X-cross]
> z U' L' U L R U R' [Second pair]
> U L' U2 L d L U L' [Third pair]
> d r' U2 L' U' L2 F' L' y' R2 U' R' F [Leaving three corners]
> z' L U2 L D L' U2 L D' L2 [Last three corners]


Nice! Snyder?



irontwig said:


> Next: L' D L' D' B U' B R D' R2 F R F2 R L' B U2 B2 U2 B' R2 L' U2 F L2


x' L U2 r' R' D' // cross
U' R U R' U' R U R' // 1st pair
U' L U' L' R' U' R // 2nd pair
L U' r U' L' U r' // 3rd pair
L' U2 L U L' U2 L // 4th pair
R U2 R' U' R U' R' // OLL
U F R U' R' U' R d R U R' B' R U' R2 // PLL

Next: D2 R2 D2 L2 B' L2 U2 F2 D2 B' R' D' F2 R2 D' B R F U2 L F'


----------



## irontwig (Oct 25, 2011)

F [Trial and error] 
U2 B' [Square+pair]
D L' [Start of pseudo 2x2x3]
R' F R [Trial and error]
U2 L [Finish Pseudo 2x2x3+2 pairs]
F' R F R' D [F2L-1]
F L' F2 U' F U [Leaving three corners]
L2 F' R' F L' F' R [Last three corners]
L2 [Undo pseudoness] (29)

Inserted moves ftw.

Next: L U2 F2 D2 L R2 B2 F2 R2 D2 L R U L D U F' B L F D U B2 L2 D


----------



## Cubenovice (Oct 26, 2011)

irontwig said:


> Next: L U2 F2 D2 L R2 B2 F2 R2 D2 L R U L D U F' B L F D U B2 L2 D



CNNMZZ

L2 F2 U' R' F D - EOline plus block
B' U' B' U F' B U2 - block
F' U' F' - corner
U2 L' F U F' U' F' L F - EO retaining edge insert
B' U B - last pair
L U2 L' U' L U' L' - always choose your Sune's wisely, solve EP
U' - AUF
L F' L B2 L' F L B2 L2 - A-perm
B2 - undo pseudo

next: B L2 F D2 F' B2 U2 F2 R L2 F' R' L B' U' B2 L2 D' L' F2 D B' U' R2 L'


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 26, 2011)

z' x' u r2 U r' u
R' U' R' U M' U R' U' R' U' M' U r' U R
U' r' F R U R' F R U F U2 F'
U2 M U M' U' M' U2 M' U M U2 M' U2 M2

Regular Roux. KCLL ftw.

Next: F U2 B U R' B U2 F D2 L U' B' D B' R' B R' F U' R' D' F R2 U R


----------



## Rpotts (Oct 26, 2011)

5BLD said:


> Next: F U2 B U R' B U2 F D2 L U' B' D B' R' B R' F U' R' D' F R2 U R



Cross : x U r U2 L F' u' R2 (7)
F2L1 : D2 R U R' D2 F' r U r' (9, 16)
F2L2 : U2 R' U2 R2 U R' (6, 22)
F2L3 : L U L' U' L U L' (7, 29)
F2L4 : f R2 f' (3, 32)
OLLCP : y2 r' U' R U' R B' R' B R' U2 r U (12, 44)
EPLL : skip

44 moves HTM

Next: F' U D B D B' U D L F2 U2 F R L' B2 F2 D' B2 U L2 D' L' B F' U2


----------



## Cubenovice (Oct 26, 2011)

Rpotts said:


> Next: F' U D B D B' U D L F2 U2 F R L' B2 F2 D' B2 U L2 D' L' B F' U2


 
random stuff
F' R' U' R' L F2 U - 2x2x2
D2 F' L' D' - 2x2x3
L B D F' D' B' - F2L minus edge
R' L D L D L' D' R L2 U L U' - OLL leaves 3 corners and 3 edges
R U' R D2 R' U R D2 R2 - Aperm
F' L' F' L' F' L' F L F L' - Uperm

next: D L' D U' B L U L' F' L F R F B' D2 B' L' B' F' U L2 D2 U2 L2 B'


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 27, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> next: D L' D U' B L U L' F' L F R F B' D2 B' L' B' F' U L2 D2 U2 L2 B'



Petrus without 2x2x2 step: 

1x3x3: L F2 E [3]
Adding an edge: x' E' L' E [3/6]
2x2x3: U2 L2 U' M' Uw' L2 U [7/13]
EO: z2 F' U2 F U2 M' U M y' [7/20]
F2L: U R2 U2 R U' R' U' R' U' (R [10/30]
COLL: R) U2 R' U2 L' U R U' M x' [8/38]
PLL: U M2' U2 M2' U M2' U2' [7/45]

I enjoyed this =3 I like how the 2x2x3 came together =D

Next: D' B2 R D' F' B L R' D2 B R D' L F D U2 F B R' U' L' U' F2 B' D2


----------



## Schmidt (Oct 27, 2011)

I thought this was the newest scramble, but I didn't want to waste this nice solve, so here it is anyway:


Spoiler






> F2 R2 D2 F U2 L2 D' F R2 D R' D R U' L2 D' B' U2 F' R' F2 B' D' B2 L2



x2 D2 B' L F U' B U2 R' U R' [ Cross + 1 & 2 ]
L' U' L [ 3 ]
U R U R' U' R U R' [ 4 ]
U f R U R' U' f U' F R U R' U' F' [ OLL ]
R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L U' [ PLL ]
Animation



Continue with 
[Next: D' B2 R D' F' B L R' D2 B R D' L F D U2 F B R' U' L' U' F2 B' D2]
from the previous post.


----------



## Rpotts (Oct 27, 2011)

Schmidt said:


> Next: D' B2 R D' F' B L R' D2 B R D' L F D U2 F B R' U' L' U' F2 B' D2



Xcross : x2 U' L F' L2 y U' R' F R2 D2
F2L 2 : R U' R' L' U L
F2L 3 : U' f' L' f
F2L 4 : R U' R'
OLL : U' R U R' U' R' F R F'
PLL : U2 l U' R D2 R' U R D2 R2

Next : B' L D2 R B U' R' B D R' U2 F' U2 R2 B F2 R2 L2 F U' D L2 R2 U D'


----------



## Athefre (Oct 28, 2011)

Rpotts said:


> Next : B' L D2 R B U' R' B D R' U2 F' U2 R2 B F2 R2 L2 F U' D L2 R2 U D'



ZZ+NMLL

U'DFU2L'D'
R2UL'U D2R'U2R'U'R'UR2D2L'
(U2) R'ULU'RUL' (Happens to be COLL too)
M2UM2U2M2UrM'

Next: L2 R2 B2 U D L' D2 F D' B' D' L2 D' F' L' F2 D' R2 D2 B U2 R' F' R D'


----------



## chrissyD (Oct 28, 2011)

Athefre said:


> Next: L2 R2 B2 U D L' D2 F D' B' D' L2 D' F' L' F2 D' R2 D2 B U2 R' F' R D'


 
z2
R' U F2 U r' U r
y' U' R' F R F' U R U R'
y U2 R U' R' y U' L' U L
F' R U R' U' R' F R 
F R U R' U' F'
U2 R' U R' U' y R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F U

next: R' B L' F' B' L2 D L F2 U2 B' R D' F' U R D2 U2 R U' L B2 R2 U2 L'


----------



## ottozing (Oct 29, 2011)

scramble-R' B L' F' B' L2 D L F2 U2 B' R D' F' U R D2 U2 R U' L B2 R2 U2 L' 

method - SALVIA!!!!!

R' F' R F'
z' y D R U R' U' D R U R' D'
M2 U' R' S U S' U y R U' R' S2
U F2 U' F2 D L D' L' U L D L' D'
U2 y' M U2 M'
U M' U' M
y M' U M
U M U2 M'
L' U' L U L F' L' F
M2 U M U2 M' U M2 U

next-D2 R D L' R' B' U2 B' D' L' F2 L' B2 L2 R D2 B U2 R2 B' U2 F U B' R2


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 29, 2011)

ottozing said:


> next-D2 R D L' R' B' U2 B' D' L' F2 L' B2 L2 R D2 B U2 R2 B' U2 F U B' R2


Face By Face Method!

z R' D' R2 D' U R' U' F U R U' R U R' U'
B' R' B M B' R B
R2 F M2 F' R F M2 F' R2 D R D' R' D R U R' D' R D R' D' R U'
z y' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R'
z' R' U2 R U R' U2 L U' M U' M' D2 M U M' D2 R2 U R' U' R U R' D' R U' R' U R U' R'
z2 y' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R'
D R' D' R D R' U R U' M2 U2 M2 U' R' U' R D' R' D R
Alg garron
next D' B R L F' R2 U2 D2 R' B2 D' L U' L2 U D R' U2 F R' D2 F' D' L2 U


----------



## chrissyD (Oct 29, 2011)

5BLD said:


> next D' B R L F' R2 U2 D2 R' B2 D' L U' L2 U D R' U2 F R' D2 F' D' L2 U



x2
U2 F L B2 U R2
R U' R' y' U2 R' U' R
R U' R' U' L' U' L
L U' L' y U R' U R
U L' U L U' y' R U' R'
U2 R U R' U R' F R F' R U2 R'
y' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2

next : U' D2 L' B2 R2 F D' F2 B' U D' B L B2 L2 R2 U2 F2 D F D B' R' L' D


----------



## MadeToReply (Oct 29, 2011)

chrissyD said:


> next : U' D2 L' B2 R2 F D' F2 B' U D' B L B2 L2 R2 U2 F2 D F D B' R' L' D


 
this fails i think... so all of that is the next scramble 

L U2 F' U F D' B2 D' B'
D M' U2 M U R' F R B' R' F' R B'
x2 U2 f R U R' U' f' U F R U R' U' F
M' U2 M D U2 M' U2 M U' (R' F R F')x3 U2 D (R' F R F')x3
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'
x2 U2 R2' u' R U' R U R' u R2 (y) R U' R' U

FINNALY DONE PROBABLY WONT WORK but if it does yay...


----------



## Athefre (Oct 31, 2011)

Next: R' L' B2 L2 F B D2 B2 F2 R2 U' B D L2 R' F' R' L2 D U2 F L2 U' L2 U'


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 31, 2011)

Is that fir the next guy or is that for yourself?


----------



## Cubenovice (Oct 31, 2011)

Athefre said:


> Next: R' L' B2 L2 F B D2 B2 F2 R2 U' B D L2 R' F' R' L2 D U2 F L2 U' L2 U'



Stuff
B' U' D2 L' D2 F R2 F2 R U2 F siamese
U R U' R2 U R2 D R D' pair
R2 U' R' B' R' B R' OLL skip
B R B' R' B' D B2 R' B' R' B R B' D' T-perm

41 HTM incl a Tperm is not bad 

EDIT: that was for me
no reserving stuff here!

next: F D R' B' L2 D' U2 L R' D' L F2 B' U D2 B2 U' B U D2 B F2 L' F B' R' L D2 U' F


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 31, 2011)

Roux speedsolve 
y'z'(E'U')RUM'U2B 6ETM
U2MUrUR2U'rUR'U'R'U2RUr'U'R2 24
U2R'U2r'FRF' 31 
M'UMU2MU'MU2M' 40
Next: B2 D2 B F L2 F R U' B2 U' B2 U2 B L2 D' U L2 U' R' B2 D' U' L2 B R' *


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 31, 2011)

5BLD said:


> Next: B2 D2 B F L2 F R U' B2 U' B2 U2 B L2 D' U L2 U' R' B2 D' U' L2 B R' *



CFOP
B M x' [2]
F U R U' R' F' Uw R U2 R' [10/12]
M' U' L U L' U L U' L' U' M [11/23]
F R' U' R U F' [6/29]
Dw R U R' U2 R U (R' [8/37]
y S') F R U R' U' F' Dw M' [8/45]
U2 y' R U2 R' U2 Lw U' Lw' U' R U Lw U R2 [14/59]

Next: R2 D' U L' U2 F L U' D F' R D U R2 L2 D U2 R2 U F2 U2 B2 F' U' F2


----------



## kpcube (Nov 1, 2011)

Next: R2 D' U L' U2 F L U' D F' R D U R2 L2 D U2 R2 U F2 U2 B2 F' U' F2 

Cross: X Y R' D L F R' (5)

Pair 1: L U L' U L U L2 (7)
Pair 2: U L U' L' U2 L U2 L' U L (10) 
Pair 3: U R U R' r' U' R U M' (10)
Pair 4: U' F R' F' R (5)

37

OLL:U R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' (9)
PLL: U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U2 (19)

TOTAL MOVES: 65


----------



## Cubenovice (Nov 1, 2011)

kpcube said:


> Next: R2 D' U L' U2 F L U' D F' R D U R2 L2 D U2 R2 U F2 U2 B2 F' U' F2



as you didn't provide a new scramble I will solve this one again.

*Human Thistlethwaithe*
U' L D' L' B - EO
L' U L D2 U' R'- oposite edges
R U' L2 U R L' U R2 U' R' - corner orientation
U' L2 U L2 D' - corner separation
B2 D B2 D2 L2 D L2 - corner pairing
D' R' B2 R2 B2 R2 B2 R' - 4 edges
U' F2 R2 F2 R2 F2 R2 - 4 edges

45 HTM

next: B2 R' L2 U2 B2 R' D U2 R' L F2 U2 R' F2 U' F' U L' F L D L2 R2 D' F


----------



## 5BLD (Nov 1, 2011)

y x R U R B U F' r B'
U2 R2 U R U' R' U R U' R' U' R 
U' R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2
M U2 M' U M' U2 M' U M' U' M' U2 M2 U2 M' U r' R'

next U2 R U D R2 U2 B' F2 L R2 D' B' R U B D2 F U' L' D L2 D' U2 B2 F2


----------



## Rpotts (Nov 5, 2011)

5BLD said:


> next U2 R U D R2 U2 B' F2 L R2 D' B' R U B D2 F U' L' D L2 D' U2 B2 F2



F' U' R' F' L R U2 R' D
R U2 R' 
U L' U' L
U L U L'
U R U R U R U' R' U' R'
U2 f R U R2 U' R' U R2 U' R' f'
U' M' U' M2 U' M2 U' M' U2 M2


Next : D2 U L F' L' F D' R2 D' U' L2 F2 L2 F R2 F2 B' U R2 B' U F2 D' F2 L


----------



## loweyo (Nov 5, 2011)

CFOP.D2 U L F' L' F D' R2 D' U' L2 F2 L2 F R2 F2 B' U R2 B' U F2 D' F2 L 

Cross: y2 x2 F2 B L F' R' D' B' 
F2L 1 : U2 R U' R' L' U L U' L' U' L
F2L 2 : U ' R' U R U' L U L'
F2L 3 : U' R' U R
F2L 4 : y' R' U R
OLL : U2 R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F'
PLL : U2 R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F U'

Next scramble : F2 D' B2 U F2 U' B2 D2 R2 U L2 F' D R' L D2 U2 F R L' U' L2


----------



## Cubenovice (Nov 5, 2011)

loweyo said:


> Next scramble : F2 D' B2 U F2 U' B2 D2 R2 U L2 F' D R' L D2 U2 F R L' U' L2



B D R B' 2x2x2 (4)
R' F' R' F2 squares (8)
U2 B U2 squares (11)
B' R' U2 group squares to F2l-1 (14)
R F R' F R F2 R' sune to permute edges (21)
F' U B U' F U B' U' F2 corner plus breaking out twisted corner (30)
D' L2 D R' D' L2 D R corners (38)

next: L' D' L' U2 L2 U2 L R D' F' L B U B R2 F B2 R B' U2 B D' B2 R2 B


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 6, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> next: L' D' L' U2 L2 U2 L R D' F' L B U B R2 F B2 R B' U2 B D' B2 R2 B


 
My first ever attempt at a Petrus solve, so excuse the noob-ness.

y' L' B' R' F' R L' F // 2x2x2 block
D' R' U' D R U2 R U' R' // 2x2x3
y' R' U F' U F // Fixing Bad Edges
R2 U' R' U R U2 R' U' R2' U' R U2 R' U' R // F2L
R U D' R U R' D R2 U' R' U' R2' U2' R U // COLL with EPLL skip

I looked up the COLL case. I might decide to learn COLL just because I like Petrus now. >.> I'll still be using CFOP as my main but I'll be experimenting with Petrus and Roux for a while, too. I also got lucky with the bad edges, as I only know one basic case for 2 bad edges.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Nov 6, 2011)

Scramble: None given so I used D L2 U2 L D' F B2 U B2 L D B2 D L2 D2 B2 F' D' B F R2 L' U' D R2
X Cross: z2 F L F2 U D' R D' (7)
F2L2: R U2 R' F U' F2 U F (8)
F2L3: L' U L2 U L' U F U F' (9)
F2L4: U2 B' U2 B U2 B' U B (8)
OLL: F U R' F R F2 U' F' L F L' (11)
PLL: y2 R2 B2 R2 L U' L F2 R' D L' F2 L' R (13)
z2 F L F2 U D' R D'R U2 R' F U' F2 U FL' U L2 U L' U F U F'U2 B' U2 B U2 B' U BF U R' F R F2 U' F' L F L'y2 R2 B2 R2 L U' L F2 R' D L' F2 L' R

56 moves (exactly the average moves for CFOP )


----------



## Rpotts (Nov 6, 2011)

Yuxuibbs said:


> *Scramble: None given so I used* D L2 U2 L D' F B2 U B2 L D B2 D L2 D2 B2 F' D' B F R2 L' U' D R2
> X Cross: z2 F L F2 U D' R D' (7)
> F2L2: R U2 R' F U' F2 U F (8)
> F2L3: L' U L2 U L' U F U F' (9)
> ...


 
Funny, you don't provide a scramble either. 

Those are nasty LL algs, btw. You might try writing out your solves with rotations, as you actually perform it, unless that is exactly how you solve. <.<

for F2L2: R U2 R' F U' F2 U F (8) , you might try

y' R U R2' U' R

on to my solve,

R2 F R2 D2 B U' F' L' R2 B R' D' U2 F' U' L2 R' U' R' B' U F' B2 L F' U2

XXcross : F' R' B' E' B r2

wtf this is completely symmetrical. :confused: 

lolnext : D2 F' B D' L2 F' B' U R L2 B' R2 L2 F' L D' B F D R' D F B2 U2 F


----------



## Cubenovice (Nov 9, 2011)

Rpotts said:


> lolnext : D2 F' B D' L2 F' B' U R L2 B' R2 L2 F' L D' B F D R' D F B2 U2 F


 
Beer infused-method
B U2 L' F - 2x2x2
D B L D B' D2 - some sort of cage
L2 D' U B' D' U R D' U F2 D U' R D U' B D U' L2 - edge 3-cycle with flip solves all edges
B' L B R B' L' B R' - corners
U' F' U B' U' F U2 B U' F2 U B' U' F2 B - corners

next: U' D B2 F2 D' B2 U' L' R2 F L2 D' B2 U2 R D' F U F R L2 D2 U' F2 L


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Nov 9, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> next: U' D B2 F2 D' B2 U' L' R2 F L2 D' B2 U2 R D' F U F R L2 D2 U' F2 L


 
Cross: x U R U R F2 (5)
F2L1: R U F U F' R' (6)
F2L2: B' U2 B U B' U' B (7)
F2L3: U R' U' R U' F' U F (8)
F2L4: y R U' R' U2 F' U' F (7)
OLL: F R U R' U' F' U F R U R' U' F' (13)
PLL: U y R' F R' B2 R F' R' B2 R2 (10)

56 moves but I think I messed up.

Next:R U2 R2 F2 B' L2 F L' D R' B2 L2 F R2 L2 F D' R' U B' D F' D' R' D2


----------



## Brest (Nov 9, 2011)

Yuxuibbs said:


> Cross: x U R U R F2 (5)
> F2L1: R U F U F' R' (6)
> F2L2: *U'* B' U2 B U B' U' B (7)
> F2L3: U R' U' R U' F' U F (8)
> ...


Remember alg.garron.us is an awesome resource tool!



Yuxuibbs said:


> Next:R U2 R2 F2 B' L2 F L' D R' B2 L2 F R2 L2 F D' R' U B' D F' D' R' D2


y2 R D' R' D2 R' D R' u // Xcross (8/9)
R U2 R U R' U' R // 2nd pair (7)
y' L' U L // 3rd pair (3/4)
d L U2 L' y R' U' R d' R U' R' // 4th pair (11/12)
R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' // L3C (9)
U2 // AUF (1)
39htm/42etm

Next: L2 F2 D2 B2 D L2 D' U2 R2 B2 F2 U2 L' U' L U' B' F2 U' L' U


----------



## Rpotts (Nov 10, 2011)

Brest said:


> Next: L2 F2 D2 B2 D L2 D' U2 R2 B2 F2 U2 L' U' L U' B' F2 U' L' U



Cross : z2 U' F2 D2 R2 F2 (5)
F2L 1+2 : U R' F U2 F' L U2 L' U R (10, 15)
F2L 3 : U' R' U R2 U' R' (6, 21)
F2L 4+EO : U R' U R U R' U R2 B' R' B (11, 32)
2GLL : U' R U R' U R U2 R' U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' (16, 48)

Next : R2 B U2 R' U B' U D2 B2 L' R D U2 F' L' R' D' L' D' R B2 U2 L F R


----------



## ottozing (Nov 10, 2011)

2x2x2 - x' R' u' R U2 F R2 F'
Finnish cross - x' F L U' F2
2nd pair - y2 R' F R F' R' F R F'
3rd pair - y U' R U R' U2 y L' U L
4th pair - y' R' U' R
OLL - L' U' L U' L' U2 L F' L' U' L U F
PLL - Gperm

Next-B2 L D U F' D' U2 L' U' D' R D B R' B' F2 U' R U2 R' U' L U' R' U2 F' U'


----------



## Petezorzz (Nov 10, 2011)

Next-B2 L D U F' D' U2 L' U' D' R D B R' B' F2 U' R U2 R' U' L U' R' U2 F' U'

Cross: U F2 L' B2 F U F2 L' U L y L F' L' --Pathetic cross, attempted to preserve a pair
F2L 1: L U2 L' y R U' R'
F2L 2: U2 L' U2 L U' L' U L
F2L 3: R' U2 R U L U' L' 
F2L 4: R' U2 R U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U R
2LOLL: U F R U R' U' F' U' f R U R' U' f' F R U R' U' F'
PLL: U' L' R' U2 R U R' U2 L U' R U'

After the cross, the rest of the solve was okay, I guess. I average around low 20s now ;]

Next: U F D2 R D' U F D F R U2 B L U' L' U2 B' R' U F' D' F' U' D R' D2 F'

REAL NEXT: L' F2 R' U D' R2 F2 B2 U' L U D' R2 F2 D' U2 B2 L2 R' F R2 F2 U2 B D


----------



## irontwig (Nov 10, 2011)

Petezorzz said:


> REAL NEXT: L' F2 R' U D' R2 F2 B2 U' L U D' R2 F2 D' U2 B2 L2 R' F R2 F2 U2 B D



L U' B R B2 U2 B2 D2 L2 D F' D L F D R F2 R' D' F L D' L' D F2 L' D2 (27)

L [Pair up]
U' B R [Square]
B2 U2 B2 D' [Pseudo 2x2x3]
D' L2 D F' D [Pseudo F2L-1]
L [Pair up]
F D R F2 R' [Pseudo tripod]
D' F L D' L' D F2 [Finish up]
L' D2 [Undo pseudoness]

Next: U' L' D L2 R2 B' L F U B' U2 D2 R B' L U2 R2 D' R' L' U' D2 L U2 R2


----------



## TheZenith27 (Nov 11, 2011)

U' L' D L2 R2 B' L F U B' U2 D2 R B' L U2 R2 D' R' L' U' D2 L U2 R2

z2 y2
L2 R D B' R' D
U R' U R L' U2 L U' L' U L
U' R U' R' U y R' U' R U' R' U R
U y L U L' U L U' L'
L' U L Dw' L U2 L' U2 L U' L'
U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F'
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R'

Next Scramble:B' D B2 D' L2 R' F' L' B F' D' B' L F R' L2 F2 U' R B' D U' R2 U F'


----------



## ottozing (Nov 11, 2011)

x' y' U2 L U L' U2 L' U' L' F2 L2
U F R U' R' U' R U R' F'
R U R' F ' R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U2
F E2 x' U2 M U2 M' U' M' U2 M
y' z' R L U M' U'
L U' M' U
L2 U' M U L' U M2 U'
l U M' U'
M z' y2 L E L' E' L E' L' U
z U2 M U2 M'
M' U M' U M' U2 M U M U M U2

Next: U' L' D B2 U2 B2 L2 R L U D B' U2 R' U' L R2 L' U2 L F' L' U' B


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 11, 2011)

ottozing said:


> Next: U' L' D B2 U2 B2 L2 R L U D B' U2 R' U' L R2 L' U2 L F' L' U' B


 
y'
L' F R' B' R' U' L2 D'
y L' U2 L
d R' U2 R2 U R'
R' U R U2 L d' R U R' d L'
U M' U' M U2 M' U' M
d2 R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L

L' U L2 B' R' U' L R' F' R2 L' D2 F R' F B U B F R U2 F L' F2 U'


----------



## jrb (Nov 14, 2011)

My fail attempt at Petrus.

Fail 2x2x3:y U2 R U' F' U2 L b2 U b2 R' D' U' F' U F D B' F' L' F 
EO:y R2 F' U F R y U R U' R' y'
Finish F2L:R' U2 R2 U R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2 U R' U2 R U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U R
LL:U2 R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R U' M2 U M U2 M' U M2 U

R2 L F R F2 D' U B2 R' F R2 B2 D' F' B R' D' B2 U F2 R2 F2 B2 U2 L


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 14, 2011)

F L R B' R' 5
U2 L U L' 4/9
U R' U' R U' R2 U R 8/17
L2 U2 L U L' U L2 7/24
U' R U R' U2 R U R' 8/32
y F R' F' R U R U' R' 8/40
y' gperm AUF = 13moves/53
53 moveCFOP
Next: R2 L D' L2 D2 B' U2 R' F' L B U B2 D F R F' U' D2 B U B2 D F2 B'


----------



## loweyo (Nov 17, 2011)

R2 L D' L2 D2 B' U2 R' F' L B U B2 D F R F' U' D2 B U B2 D F2 B'

Cross : x2 B' L' D' F2 U2 R2
F2L 1 : U R U R'
F2L 2 : L U' L'
F2L 3 : L' U' L
F2L 4 : U' R' U2 R U R' U' R
OLL : U F U R U' R' F' U F R U R' U' F'
PLL : R U2 R' U2 Lw U' L'w U' R U Lw U R2 F

( LOL at f2l )

NEXT : B' D R2 U' B' U B L' R' D2 U' F2 L' R2 D B2 F' R2 D' R L' D2 U' F' B2


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (Nov 19, 2011)

hi loweyo
B' D R2 U' B' U B L' R' D2 U' F2 L' R2 D B2 F' R2 D' R L' D2 U' F' B2

Cross: x2 y R' F' R' F' U2 F' L D' (8/8)
F2L1: L' U2 L R U2 R' U' R U R' (10/18)
F2L2: U' R' U' R U' R' U R (8/26)
F2L3: L U' L' y' U R U R' U' L' U L (11/37)
F2L4: U2 U' R U2 R' U2 R U' R' (9/46)
OLL: r U r' U R U' R' U R U' R' r U' r' (14/60)
PLL: U2 R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R U' (13/73)

wtf movecount ==

F' R2 L2 F' B D' L B' D' U2 R' D B2 R2 U F' D U2 B2 U2 B2 U' F2 U2 R


----------



## chris w (Nov 19, 2011)

DYGH.Tjen said:


> F' R2 L2 F' B D' L B' D' U2 R' D B2 R2 U F' D U2 B2 U2 B2 U' F2 U2 R



x2yFU2R'U2R'F2RUyR2yU'R2 (11/11) //triangle (of sorts)
E'rUr'u'RUR'rUr'u'rUr'u'rUr' (19/30) // E slice
D'M'U2MDU2M'U2M (9/39) // finish D
U2R'FRUR'U'F'URU' (11/50 // oll
xR'UR'D2RU'R'D2R2 (9/59) //pll

Next : R' B D2 R' L' U2 F U R D B2 D2 R' L2 U B2 L U' R' D' R' F B' L D'


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 19, 2011)

y x2 F L R y U R U' R' U2 L2 R' F R U L2 (14)
U2 L' U' L U' L' U L (7/21)
y U R U R' (4/25)
y U2 R U' R' U2 y' R' U' R (8/33)
R' F2 L F L' F R (7/40)
y' R U' R' U R2 y R U R' U' y' R' U R2 F R F' (15/55)

Next: L F' L2 F' D L' F L' U D2 B' F' R D2 L2 B D' L' F D2 L2 R2 F' L2 R2


----------



## chris w (Nov 19, 2011)

RCTACameron said:


> Next: L F' L2 F' D L' F L' U D2 B' F' R D2 L2 B D' L' F D2 L2 R2 F' L2 R2



z' R2 L F L' (4/4) // block
y U R' F B U' B' F U F' (9/13) //some edges
R U R' U R U2 R' U2 (8/21) // last edges
y' D2 R U' R' D2 R U R' (8/29) // some corners
y2 F R B R' F' R B' R' (8/37) // other corners
x' D' L U2 L' D L U2 L' (8/45) // last corners

Next: B2 U B U2 D2 F L2 R2 D2 F L2 D2 L' R2 D2 U' L2 R2 D' F' U L2 F' B2 U'


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 19, 2011)

B2 U B U2 D2 F L2 R2 D2 F L2 D2 L' R2 D2 U' L2 R2 D' F' U L2 F' B2 U'

Inspection: x2
Cross: D R D
F2L 1: R' U' R2 U2 R' U y R U R'
F2L 2: y U' R' U R U2 R' U R
F2L 3: y' r' U' F2 U r (ossim)
F2L 4: U' R' U R U y R U R' y R' F' R U2 M' U' M
OLL: R U2 R' U' R U' R'
PLL: U2 R U R' U' D R2 U' R U' R' U R2 U' D'

Next: B' D2 U B2 D2 U R' L2 D L2 B F2 R2 L' D F2 R2 L D' B R' B R F2 D'


----------



## Brest (Nov 20, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> Next: B' D2 U B2 D2 U R' L2 D L2 B F2 R2 L' D F2 R2 L D' B R' B R F2 D'


 
x2 y L U' L F' y R U R D // cross
R U' R' // 1st pair
U R' F U' F' R // 2nd pair
r' U' F2 U r // 3rd pair
U' L U' L' U L U L' // 4th pair
U' R' U' F' U F R // OLL
M2' U M' U2 M U M2' U // PLL

Next: F U2 B D2 U2 B U2 F D2 R2 B2 U2 F' R D F L R2 B' L2 D


----------



## onlyleftname (Nov 21, 2011)

Yellow top green front
L' B' U F' R U R F2 D2 // cross
U L' U' L F' L F L' // first pair
L U' L' U2 F' U' F // second pair
y U' R U' R' U R U R' // third pair
y R U2 R' U F' U' F // fourth pair
r U r' R U R' U' r U' r' // OLL
R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 // PLL

Next: L2 D' B2 R U' R U' F' B L' R' U F R2 D' U' F U' B2 L B' F D' R2 U


----------



## Rpotts (Nov 21, 2011)

onlyleftname said:


> Next: L2 D' B2 R U' R U' F' B L' R' U F R2 D' U' F U' B2 L B' F D' R2 U


 
x2 U2 B2 R U2 L2
y' R U' R' U R U R'
U2 R' U' R
U L U L'
U L' U L F' r U r'
U F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' 
U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U'

Next : D' F U2 F2 B U B F' L2 D2 R L D R2 D B2 L D2 U2 L2 D' L R2 D F2


----------



## chrissyD (Nov 28, 2011)

D' F U2 F2 B U B F' L2 D2 R L D R2 D B2 L D2 U2 L2 D' L R2 D F2

y2 
R F2 D' R2 4
U' R' U R2 U R' 6
U L' U L r' U' R U M' 9
L' U L y' U' L' U L 7
y' U' R' U' R U R' U' R 9
U2 r' R2 y R U R' U' y' R' U M' 12
U2 R' U R' U' y R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F 16

Next: L U2 B' L2 U2 D' L F' L D' R2 F2 R2 L' U2 D' R' L2 U' D' F R2 B D' L'


----------



## LeighzerCuber (Nov 29, 2011)

EDIT: It should work out now.
L2 R' F D' R' D u2
L' U2 L *y'* U' L' U L
R *U' *R' U R' U2 R *y'* L' U2 L
L U L' U2 R' U' R U' R' U R
U L U L' U' *y* R' U' R
U2 R U2 R2 F R F' R U2' R' 
E PERM (17) x U 76 ETM

Here is the link here Brest.
That had a lot of moves.
Next: L2 R' B' D2 B U' R' F' U B D L U' B2 F' D2 L2 R2 U L' R D2 B F2 D2


----------



## Brest (Nov 29, 2011)

LeighzerCuber said:


> L2 R' F D' R' D u2
> L' U2 L Y U' L' U L
> R U R' U R' U2 R Y L' U2 L
> L U L' U2 R' U' R U' R' U R
> ...


http://alg.garron.us/ is awesome to check your solution. Great resource, use it!

L U2 B' L2 U2 D' L F' L D' R2 F2 R2 L' U2 D' R' L2 U' D' F R2 B D' L' 

L2 R' F D' R' D u2 // cross
L' U2 L *y'* U' L' U L // 1st pair
R U R' U *L* U2 *L' y'* L U2 L' // 2nd pair

Then you lost me, but here's an ending:
R' U R y' R U R' U' R U R' // 3rd pair
y U R' U' R // 4th pair
U' F' r U R' U' r' F R // L3C



LeighzerCuber said:


> Next: L2 R' B' D2 B U' R' F' U B D L U' B2 F' D2 L2 R2 U L' R D2 B F2 D2


y U' r' R U2 x' R2' U' R u R' // XXcross
U2 y R U R' U R' F R F' // 3rd pair
d R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U2 R' // CLS
R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U2 // EPLL
42htm

Next: U2 B2 R2 F2 R2 U2 F2 R2 U F2 D' F' U L2 B' F R U' L2 B' R'


----------



## chris w (Nov 29, 2011)

Brest said:


> Next: U2 B2 R2 F2 R2 U2 F2 R2 U F2 D' F' U L2 B' F R U' L2 B' R'



U' L B L' B2 L B2 (7/7) // 2x2x2
z2 y' U' R' U' R' B' R B R' (8/15) //2x2x3
U' F' U2 F' R U2 R' F' U F (10/25) // multislot/eo
l' U' L U R U' r' F U (9/34) // zbll/L3C/coll+epskip whatever you want to call it

Next: B D' L2 B' U2 F U2 D2 R' F' U F D R' B' U' R' D F' U2 L2 R' B2 L2 R


----------



## LeighzerCuber (Nov 29, 2011)

z2 Inspection
L U' L F' D' F D Cross
y U2 R' U' R U' R' U R First pair
L' U L y' R' U2 R Second pair
U2 L' U' L U L' U L y U' L' U' L2' U2 L' Third + Fourth pair 
U' r' U2 R U R' U r OLL
R U R' U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 R U' R' U PLL + AUF 69 ETM 

Link Here

Next: B F L' D2 R D' L2 R D' U2 L2 R2 B R U L2 R D2 U' B D L2 R2 D' U'

How about this Brest?


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 29, 2011)

z' y'
D R' L D (4)
U' R y R' U2 R F2 R' F R (9/13)
U2 F U y R' U' R (6/19)
U2 y' R U2 R2 F R (6/25)
y' U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' (10/35)
y' l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 (9/44)

Next: R B2 D2 B2 D B' U2 L' R U2 B F L2 R F' D2 U' L' R' F2 R' D B' F2 R


----------



## Athefre (Nov 29, 2011)

RCTACameron said:


> Next: R B2 D2 B2 D B' U2 L' R U2 B F L2 R F' D2 U' L' R' F2 R' D B' F2 R



EOLine: FU2D'R'BR'L2D 
Block 1: UL2U'L'U'R2U'L'
Block 2: UR'U'R2U'R'U'RU2R'
Separate: M2U'MU2M'U'M2
Permute: U' RU2R'U'RU'R'U'R'U'RU'R'U2R'

Next: D2 R' U2 F2 U2 D L2 F2 L2 B R' U R' D2 U2 R2 L F D L2 F2 L' F' R D


----------



## Brest (Nov 29, 2011)

Athefre said:


> EOLine: FU2D'R'BR'L2D
> Next: D2 R' U2 F2 U2 D L2 F2 L2 B R' U R' D2 U2 R2 L F D L2 F2 L' F' R D



y' L' R' U u L' // 2x2x2
U R U' R U2 R F' // 2x2x3
R F' U F // EO
R U' R' U R U' R U R' U' R // finish F2L
U2 R' U R2 D r' U2 r D' R2 U' R U'// ZBLL

Next: D2 U2 L' D2 R F2 U2 R' U2 R F2 D2 R U B2 R F L F2 L2 D'


----------



## samkli (Nov 29, 2011)

D2 U2 L' D2 R F2 U2 R' U2 R F2 D2 R U B2 R F L F2 L2 D' 

x2 y2 // inspection
L D U’ L R2 D2 F2 // cross
L’ U L U y’ L U’ L’ // 1st pair
U R’ U R U2 R’ U R // 2nd pair
U2 R U R’ U2 R U’ R’ // 3rd pair 
U L’ U2 L U’ L’ U L // 4th pair
U’ F R U R’ U’ F’ // OLL
U2 R U R’ U’ R’ F R2 U’ R’ U’ R U R’ F’ U // PLL

Next: R L U2 F D' L F L2 U F' R' L2 B' L F' L2 D2 R2 B2 R2 B' L F D2 L2


----------



## Brest (Nov 29, 2011)

samkli said:


> Next: R L U2 F D' L F L2 U F' R' L2 B' L F' L2 D2 R2 B2 R2 B' L F D2 L2


y x2 U' F2 R2 // 2x2x2
y' L' U L F2 U' F R' U' F2 // XXcross
d R U2 l U' R' U l' // 3rd pair
U L U' L' U2 L U' L' U L // 4th pair
U' L2 D R' F2 R L' U' L D' L' U' L' U2 // ZBLL

Next: U2 L U2 F2 L' F2 D2 L' U2 R' D2 R2 D F' L2 D R' U' F R2 U2


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 29, 2011)

U2 L U2 F2 L' F2 D2 L' U2 R' D2 R2 D F' L2 D R' U' F R2 U2

Roux

Block 1: D' R2 F U2 L U F' R B R' B2 U' x'
Block 2: r2 U r2 U2 R U' R' U R' F R F' R r d R' U R U2 y R' U' F' U' F U R U' R U2 M2 r' U S' U2 S l0l
CMLL: U2 L U2 L D L' U2 L D' L2
LSE: U2 M U M' U M2 U2 M U M U M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 M' U2

larses chinarses

R' L B2 R' B U D' B2 R2 D F U' F B D F B' D' B2 U' D F B2 D' R2


----------



## Rpotts (Nov 29, 2011)

x2 y F' R' L' R' U' R D R2
U' R' U R 
y' U' L' U L
U R U R2' U' R 
U' y' R' U' R
Headlights 
Gperm + AUF

48 moves HTM

On phone so here's a random typed scramble :

R F' U L B R2 L F D B' D' R D L R2 L' B F2


----------



## Cheese11 (Nov 30, 2011)

y2 U' B2 U' r U' L' F' U M2 U' L (First block)
U' R2 r' U R U' M2 U2 r U R' U M2 R' U R U2 M2 r U' R (Second block)
R U R' U R U2 R' U2 (j-perm) (CMLL)
U' M U' M' U M' U2 M U' M2 U M U2 M2 M' (LSE)

R U' F' R B2 F L B U2 R2 D' R2 D L R' F' L' U2 D2 R' F U R2 D L'


----------



## Rpotts (Dec 2, 2011)

Cheese11 said:


> R U' F' R B2 F L B U2 R2 D' R2 D L R' F' L' U2 D2 R' F U R2 D L'


 
x2 F' U R2 L2 U R U2 F U R2 U' F' U F' r U M // XXXcross (17)
U' L U L' U' L U L' // F2L 4 (8, 25)
U' r U R' U R' F R F' R U2 r' // OLLCP (12, 37)
M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U' M2 U' // EPLL (8, 45)

45 STM. Cool.

B2 R' D2 U' B' L B2 F L R D2 U R B F2 U2 L' B L' F R F2 B U' D'


----------



## Brest (Dec 3, 2011)

Rpotts said:


> B2 R' D2 U' B' L B2 F L R D2 U R B F2 U2 L' B L' F R F2 B U' D'



[WIKI]CFOP[/WIKI]
z2 R D' L2 R' U R y R2 F2 D' F' // [WIKI]Xcross[/WIKI] (10)
R U2 R' // 2nd pair (4/14)
y' R U2 R' U' R F U' F' U2 R' // 3rd/4th pairs (10/24)
U R' U' R U' R' U2 R F R U R' U' F' // [WIKI]OLL[/WIKI] ([WIKI]OLLCP[/WIKI]) (14/38)
M2' U M U2 M' U M2' // [WIKI]PLL[/WIKI] (7/45stm)
alg.garron

[WIKI]CFCE[/WIKI]
z2 R' D R2 L D' L2 R U' R' L' D' // XXcross (11) lol 8atm
U' R' U R U L' U' L y' L U L' // [WIKI]EO[/WIKI] / 3rd Pair (11/22)
U2 R U R' U R U R' // 4th pair (8/30)
U' R' U L U' R U L' // [WIKI]COLL[/WIKI] (8/38)
U M2' U M2' U' E2' M' E2' M' // [WIKI]EPLL[/WIKI] (9/47stm)
alg.garron

[WIKI]Petrus[/WIKI]
x2 L D' L R' U' R' // [WIKI]2x2x2 block[/WIKI] (6)
u' U' L' y' R2 // [WIKI]2x2x3 block[/WIKI] (4/10)
U' F L' U L2 F L' y' // EO / 2 pairs (7/17)
U' R U R2 U' R' // [WIKI]F2L[/WIKI] (6/23)
y' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R' U R' U R // [WIKI]2GLL[/WIKI] (11/34)
alg.garron

[WIKI]Roux[/WIKI]
L U' R2 z' // LB block (3)
x' M U' M2' U' x' // LF pair (4/7)
R' U' R' M' U' r // RF block (6/13)
U' R U2 R' U R // RB pair (6/19)
U F R2 D R' U R D' R2 U' F' // [WIKI]CMLL[/WIKI] (11/30)
M U' M' U2 M' U' M' U' M2' U2 M' U2 M // [WIKI]LSE[/WIKI] (5/43)
alg.garron


Next: R2 U L2 U' L2 R2 U F2 U B2 L2 F' D2 B' U F2 R U' L U R'


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Dec 4, 2011)

x B D' U' R B2 / cross
L U2 L' R U' R' / FR 
U L U2 L' U' L U2 L' / BL
U' L' U' L U B U B' / BR
y R U' R U R U R' / FR
U' F R U R' U' F' / oll
y R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 F' U' F U / pll

next: D2 L2 B' F U' F2 L' B F U2 B F R' B' L2 U B R' F' B2 L' U B2 U F


----------



## Rpotts (Dec 4, 2011)

immortalchaos29 said:


> next: D2 L2 B' F U' F2 L' B F U2 B F R' B' L2 U B R' F' B2 L' U B2 U F


 
x2 y' U' L F' l U' l' D' // Cross (7)
U R U R' U R U' R' // F2L 1 (8, 15)
L U' L' U L' U' L // F2L 2 (7, 22)
U' B L U2 L' B' // F2L 3 (6, 28)
U' L U2 L' U' L U L' // F2L 4 (8, 36)
R' F' r U R U' r' F // LL (8, 44)

44 moves HTM

F' L2 D U' L' R' F' R2 B2 L2 R F U B2 U D L B' L F' R2 L2 F' B2 L


----------



## AustinReed (Dec 4, 2011)

Rpotts said:


> F' L2 D U' L' R' F' R2 B2 L2 R F U B2 U D L B' L F' R2 L2 F' B2 L


 
x2 D F R2 B' F2 
L U L' R U R' 
L U L' U2 L U' L' 
R' U R U L' U' L 
y' U' R U' R' U R U R' 
U L' U' L U' L' U L U L F' L' F 
U y' R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U

Next: L R2 U L B' L' B' L' R2 F2 R U2 L D2 F2 B U R2 L2 B2 D' R L' F' B


----------



## Athefre (Dec 4, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> Next: L R2 U L B' L' B' L' R2 F2 R U2 L D2 F2 B U R2 L2 B2 D' R L' F' B


 
EOLine: LB'R'DF'B2
Block 1: rF2R'M'U2r' x'
Block 2: R'U'R2U2R'
NMCOLL: U'RU2R2U'R2U'R2U2R
EPLL: U'M2UM'U2MUrM'

Next: B2 L' F' B R' F D' L F2 R2 F' D' F2 R' F L' D2 B2 D B U2 R2 U' L' R'


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 8, 2011)

Athefre said:


> Next: B2 L' F' B R' F D' L F2 R2 F' D' F2 R' F L' D2 B2 D B U2 R2 U' L' R'



Inspection: y2
XCross: L U' F' L2 F' L2 R2 F'
F2L 2: R' U' R U R' U2 R
F2L 3: U R U' R' U R U R'
F2L 4: y R' U2 R U R' U' R
OLL: U f R U R' U' f'
PLL: L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2 U'

Next: R2 B R L D2 R B2 D2 R' L F R U2 D' L B' U' L' B2 L R2 U2 F2 D' R'


----------



## Cheese11 (Dec 9, 2011)

Inspection: z2 
First Block: M2 U x r' U2 M2 U' L'
Second Block: M' U' R' U R U R' U' r U R' M U2 r' U' R
CMLL (Firstlook): U R U R' U' R' F R F' 
CMLL (Second look): U' (J-perm)
LSE: U' M' U' M U' M' U' M' U' M2 U' M' U2 M U2 M2 U M2 U2 M' U2 M'

Next: B' F2 R' L D' U L' R D' U' B2 R' L' B U D2 L D2 R' F' R L2 F D' F2


----------



## Rpotts (Dec 9, 2011)

x2 R D L U2 L F' D
U x M U2 M' x'
F' d' R U R' U' L 
R' U2 R d R U R'
U' L U L' U y R' U' R
U' R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F'
U' R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R U'

Next : D' U' R L D' F' D L D F' L' D L2 R' U' F2 R D U' F' R2 U' D F' L2


----------



## Michael1026 (Dec 11, 2011)

Z' F D2 L F R' D2 B' D2
U' L' U L2 U' L'
d' R U R'
U2 L' U' L
U L U2 L' U2 L U' L'
Y' R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F'
U2 R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U2

Someone tell me if this is an alright F2L and cross

Next: B' D R2 F' D' F L R2 B' L D' L' R F D F' D' L2 R2 D2 B R' L U' B'


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 11, 2011)

I would've done x U F' U R2 U R F2 for yellow cross.

B' D R2 F' D' F L R2 B' L D' L' R F D F' D' L2 R2 D2 B R' L U' B'

CFOP all over the place =3
Cross on F, preserving pair: F2 U x' U' R' U2 [5]
1st pair, cross still on F: L2' U' L2 U [4/9]
2nd pair, cross on D: x' U R U R' [4/13]
3rd pair, cross on L: Dw' x U R' U' R Dw' R U [8/21]
4th pair, cross still on L: R D R D' [4/25]
OLL: z' y' Rw' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 Rw [11/36]
PLL: R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R2' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 U' [24/60]

So good up until PLL ;_: Stupid G-perm.


R' D U' F B2 D' L2 B F2 R L2 F' D' F' D' B' U F2 U' L2 D' B' D F D'


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 11, 2011)

Scramble: B' D R2 F' D' F L R2 B' L D' L' R F D F' D' L2 R2 D2 B R' L U' B'
Cross: L' U' F2
F2L 1: y' R U' R' U R U R'
F2L 2: L' U' L U2 L' U L
F2L 3: y R U' R' F' U' F
F2L 4: U R' U2 R U' R' U' R U' R' U R
OLL: U' S' L' U' L U r U' r' f
PLL: U' R' d' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2
Next: R D F' U' R' F2 U2 F2 R' F2 R2 B' F' U2 F' R' D' R' U D F' B L' B' L'

Edit: ninja'd.


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 11, 2011)

@ben Apologies! I should've put a reserve.


----------



## Ickathu (Dec 11, 2011)

Scramble: R D F' U' R' F2 U2 F2 R' F2 R2 B' F' U2 F' R' D' R' U D F' B L' B' L'
Cross: B R2 U' L F2
F2L1: R' U' R D2 F' U2 F
F2L2: y' U' R U2 R' U' R U R'
F2L3: U L' U L U' f' L f
F2L4: U' L' U L U' L' U' L
OLL: r (combined with previous L) U R' U' r' F R F'
PLL: R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U

Next: D' F2 D2 U' B F' R' U B L2 R' U2 B2 F L2 B' F D B2 L' U2 L' F L R2 B' L2 R' D' F'


----------



## brandbest1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Scramble: D' F2 D2 U' B F' R' U B L2 R' U2 B2 F L2 B' F D B2 L' U2 L' F L R2 B' L2 R' D' F'
Inspection: y'
Cross: R' U R' F
F2L1: U L' U' L
F2L2: U' R U2 R' U' R' U2 R U' R' U R
F2L3: y U' L' U L U F U F'
F2L4: y2 U' L' U L U F U F'
OLL: U' F R U R' U' S R U R' U' f'
PLL: U2 R' U R' d' x l' U R' U' l R U' R' U R U

Next: D L F' R' D2 U B' F' R B' L' D L' F2 L2 B2 L F D U F' R F' L R2 U B' L F L'


----------



## Rpotts (Dec 14, 2011)

brandbest1 said:


> Next: D L F' R' D2 U B' F' R B' L' D L' F2 L2 B2 L F D U F' R F' L R2 U B' L F L'


 
Cross: x2 y' R' F D' R u' (5) -- Create pair
F2L 1: U L U' L' (4, 9)
F2L 2: U2 R U' R' L' U L (7, 16)
F2L 3: R' U R U' R' U' R (7, 23)
LOL 4: U R U' R' d R' U2 F' R U R' U' R' F R2 (15, 38) -- 4 moves for EO, 3 moves to pair, 8 move WV lolwut
PLL : U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' (14, 52)

Next: B' F R L2 U2 F2 U' L' B' D2 B F D L2 R' D R2 L F L2 U R F' R2 U'


----------



## Brest (Dec 21, 2011)

Rpotts said:


> Next: B' F R L2 U2 F2 U' L' B' D2 B F D L2 R' D R2 L F L2 U R F' R2 U'


 
D' R D' R2 u' L // pseudo cross
R U' R' u' // Xcross
d R' F U' R F' // 2nd pair
L' U' L // 3rd pair
y' R' U' R // 4th pair
U' F U R U' R' F' R U' L' U R' U' L // OLLCP
M2' U M2' U2 M2' U M2' U2 // EPLL
alg.garron


Next: B2 R2 D' B2 L2 U2 R2 D2 B2 L2 D' R' D L' R' D B' L D' U2 L


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Great solve Brest. Except LL I wasn't a fan of 

Cross-x2 L' R' F U R' U' R' F D' (9)
F2L1-U L' U' L (4)
F2L2-R U' R2 U R (5)
F2L3-y' R' U' R U2 R' U R(7)
F2L4-y' R U R' U' R U R' (7)
OLL-F U R U' R2 F' R U R U' R' (11)
PLL-U2 x' Eperm (17)

62 moves. Meh. Tried to preserve a pair in cross and then crap LL. Too many moves :-/

Next scramble-F' R2 D R' U F' U L2 B' R B U2 B2 R2 F' R2 L2 U2 F L2


----------



## Brest (Dec 22, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Great solve Brest. Except LL I wasn't a fan of


Take your pick!

B' F R L2 U2 F2 U' L' B' D2 B F D L2 R' D R2 L F L2 U R F' R2 U'

D' R D' R2 u' L // pseudo cross
R U' R' u' // Xcross
d R' F U' R F' // 2nd pair
L' U' L // 3rd pair
y' R' U' R // 4th pair

U' F U R U' R' F' R U' L' U R' U' L // OLLCP
M2' U M2' U2 M2' U M2' U2 // EPLL
alg.garron

F' (L' U' L U)2 F // OLL
U R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R // PLL
alg.garron

U2 R U2 R' U' R U R' U2 R' F R F' // CLL
U' R' U' R U M U' R' U r U // ELL
alg.garron

U2 y' R' U' F' U F U R // ZBLS
y R' U' R U' L U' R' U L' U2 R // COLL / ZBLL
alg.garron


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 24, 2011)

Michael1026 said:


> Someone tell me if this is an alright F2L and cross


 
Cross: D L B' u' R u
F2L 1: U' R U' M' B2 r'
F2L 2: U' R U R'
F2L 3: y' U R U R'
F2L 4: f' L' f
OLLCP: F R U R' U' R F' r U R' U' r'
35 STM

6.81/35=5.14 tps.
2nd best solve ever


----------



## Brest (Dec 24, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Next scramble-F' R2 D R' U F' U L2 B' R B U2 B2 R2 F' R2 L2 U2 F L2


x y' U2 L2 U' y R' U F' // 2x2x2
r' U' M' U x' // 2x2x3
U' R' U2 R' F' U2 F // EO / 1x2x2
U2 R' U2 R U' R' // F2L
x' U' R U L' U' R' U r U' // CLL
alg.garron

Next: D R2 F2 D U R2 B2 R2 D' L2 D F' U' R2 D F' R U F' L R'


----------



## Cubenovice (Dec 24, 2011)

B D B' L' B' D - X cross
F U2 F' R - square + pair
L' U L U2 - inser pair + place square makes F2L-1 on left
R2 F' U F U' - EO
R2 U' R2 U - final pair
R2 U' R2 U R - leaves crazy T
U' B U' L2 D F' D' L2 U2 B' - this is actually (U2 [U B U,r2]) B' I learned from Irontwig

next: F2 D' B' R2 U' R2 B' D' F2 D B' L2 D' R B2 F U2 R2 B' F2 L' D F2 U' B


----------



## Brest (Dec 28, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> F2 D' B' R2 U' R2 B' D' F2 D B' L2 D' R B2 F U2 R2 B' F2 L' D F2 U' B


D L' R' B' // cross
u2 R U R' u2 L U' L' // 1st pair
U2 L' U' L // 2nd pair
x' R2 U2 R2 D R2 D' R2 U2 x // 3rd/4th pairs
U2 r U R' U R U2 r' // FatSune
alg.garron

Next: R2 F2 U B2 R2 D L2 D' R2 U2 L' B' U' L B2 D F' L' U' B2 R


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 28, 2011)

y
B' F L' R' D L2 R
U' R U' R' L U' L'
y L' U' L d' L U L' 
D2 L' U' L D2
y' R U2 R' U' R U R'
U' R U R' U R U2 R'
U x U2 r' U' r U2 l' U R' U' R2
alg.garron

L2 D' L D' L2 F' L' D' F2 R2 D B D2 F D F D L' D2 U' R2 U F' D2 B


----------



## Athefre (Dec 28, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> L2 D' L D' L2 F' L' D' F2 R2 D B D2 F D F D L' D2 U' R2 U F' D2 B



EOLine: FL'FB2U'F2
Block 1: URUR'U2RLUR
Block 2: LU2LU'L2U'L'U'L'
NMCOLL: U2R'U2R'D'RU2R'Dr2
EPLL: UMU2M'UM2U'r'

Next: D R2 F2 D' F2 D2 B2 U2 R2 F2 R2 B' L2 U R D F2 D2 L2 U


----------



## Cubenovice (Dec 28, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> L2 D' L D' L2 F' L' D' F2 R2 D B D2 F D F D L' D2 U' R2 U F' D2 B



Alg Garron solve, no physical cube used:

cross L D' R B2 R
pair L' F2 L F U F U'
keyhole R F2 R' B' L F L' B
pair F2 U' F2 U D' F' D
EO F2 L'U L U'
leave 4 corners F U' F U' 
corner F D F'U2 F 
corners R' D' L2 D R D' L2

Alg garron

EDIT: ninja'd 
Athefre's scramble is next


----------



## Cubenovice (Dec 28, 2011)

Athefre said:


> Next: D R2 F2 D' F2 D2 B2 U2 R2 F2 R2 B' L2 U R D F2 D2 L2 U



hint: 8 move XX-cross


----------



## cubernya (Dec 28, 2011)

Athefre said:


> Next: D R2 F2 D' F2 D2 B2 U2 R2 F2 R2 B' L2 U R D F2 D2 L2 U


 
D' U' L2 F2 U R' U' L' U R2 U' R2 U' R' // XX-Cross w/ preserved pair (14/14)
y L' U2 L // F2L #3 (3/17)
y U R U' R' U' R // F2L #4 (6/23)
f R U R' U' f' // OLL (6/29)
y' R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 F' U F U // PLL (14/43)

Awesome solve. Great XX-Cross and preserved pair, 2 gen last pair, awesome OLL, and a G-perm to finish it off.

Next: U2 B2 L F2 L F2 R' B2 U2 L2 R2 F D B' U2 R' F2 D L2 U2


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 28, 2011)

Athefre said:


> D R2 F2 D' F2 D2 B2 U2 R2 F2 R2 B' L2 U R D F2 D2 L2 U



Petrus =)

2x2x2: U' D' r2
2x2x3: (x') R U L U L'
EO: (x') U F R F'
EJF2L: R U2 R' U R' U R2 U' R' U' R' U R U2 R' U R U' R'
PLL: U (y2) R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'

F2L: 31
PLL: 15
Turns: 46

EDIT: theZcuber's scramble is next.


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 28, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> Next: U2 B2 L F2 L F2 R' B2 U2 L2 R2 F D B' U2 R' F2 D L2 U2



2x2x2: x' R U L' F' B' U' [6]
2x2x2 + pair: x' y U' R' U R' L' U L [7/13]
F2L setup: U R' U2 R' U R U' R' [8/21]
Ins cross to finish F2L: U' M' U2 M U' y M' U' M U2' [9/30]
COLL: F R2 U' R2 U R2 U S [R2 x'] U' [10/40]
ARF: R2 [1/41]



Noahaha said:


> Next scramble: B R' U' F B' U D F' L2 D B' R L F' L' F2 L2 U' D2 F' R B2 L' F U'



2x2x2: x U2 R U' x2' M' U' M [6]
3x-cross setup: x' y' U R2 U R' U' [5/11]
2x2x3: Lw U' R' U [4/15]
3x-cross: x F U Rw U' Rw' U2 [6/21]
Intuitive ZBLS with unplanned OCLL skip: R2' F2 R F' U2' F R' F2 R2 U [10/31]
PLL: R2 U' R2' U' R2 U y' R U R' B2' R U' R' [13/44]

Lucky bastard, I am =3

Next: D2 L2 F2 D' F2 L2 F2 R2 D2 U' F' D' L' F' U F U F2 R' D


----------



## cubernya (Dec 28, 2011)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Next: D2 L2 F2 D' F2 L2 F2 R2 D2 U' F' D' L' F' U F U F2 R' D


 
y' x // Inspection
L F2 B' R D2 // Cross (5/5)
U' L' U2 L d' R' U' *R* // F2L #1 (7/12)
*R* U R' F2 R' F2 R // F2L #2 (7/19)
L U2 L' U2 L U *L'* // F2L #3 (7/26)
*L*' U L U2 y' R U R' // F2L #4 (7/33)
M' U' M U2 M' U' M // OLL (7/40)
U' y' R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 // PLL (14/54)
2 moves cancel - 52 moves

Next: L2 R2 D2 R2 D' R2 D L2 U B2 L' F U B2 R' F' L R2 U F'


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 29, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> Next: L2 R2 D2 R2 D' R2 D L2 U B2 L' F U B2 R' F' L R2 U F'


 
D F' L F2 D2 // XCross -1 edge
L' U2 L2 U L' // 2nd pair, still -1 edge
U2 L' U L2 F' L' // 3rd pair, fixed cross
y L' U' L // 4th pair
R U2 R' U' R U' R' // OLL
U' M2' U M' U2 M U M2' U' // PLL

Holy crap. I'm sure this would be about a 13 second solve for me. T_T 35 STM! 

L' F2 L B U2 L2 F2 U2 L2 F' U F' D' F2 D U F' B2 U B F2 D' B' U B'

EDIT: Holy crap. That scramble has no R turns.


----------



## Brest (Dec 29, 2011)

Athefre said:


> Next: D R2 F2 D' F2 D2 B2 U2 R2 F2 R2 B' L2 U R D F2 D2 L2 U


Cool scramble!

D' R2 U' L2 F' U' F' // Xcross / pair setup
R' U' F U R F' // 2nd/3rd pairs
U' R' F' U2 F R // 4th pair
U2 y l' U' L' z l' U2 r' U' r U2 R' F (R l) U R // LL alg (conjugated Fperm)
alg.garron

Nice <R,U,F> LL alg: F R' F' U' R' U R U' R U R2 U' R2 U R or inverse: R' U' R2 U R2 U' R' U R' U' R U F R F'


----------



## jonlin (Dec 29, 2011)

No new scramble.
Scramble of own.
R2 D R F2 R B R F2 L' R' D2 R D L2 R D L2 F' U L2 F U' L2 R2 U'
Cross on the bottom
D U2 L2 F2 D' R' D
U L' U' L
R U R' L U' L' U L U L'
U' R U' R' y U R U' R'
y' U2 R U' R'
U' F' L' U' L U F R U R' U' R' F' R F
x' R2 D2 R' U' R D2 R' U R'
New scramble: R D' F' U F' R B2 L' D2 F R U2 F2 L2 D2 R2 L' F2 U2 R' L' F U2 B2 R'


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 29, 2011)

^ There was one in my post. Brest was commenting on someone else's.

y'
F l2 U2 M2 // Misaligned Cross
D2 R U2 R' U' R U R' // First Pair
U2' R' U R2 U' R' // Second Pair
L U L' U' L U L' // Third Pair
U R' U' R U R' U' R // Fourth Pair
U2 R' F R F' R' F R F' R U R' U' R *U R' // OLL
R U2* R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L U // PLL

Yay, rotationless but bad.

EDIT: GAH! This time I actually did forget a scramble...


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 29, 2011)

Self-submitted scramble: D2 U2 B2 D2 U2 L2 R' D2 F2 L F2 U L' F2 U' B2 U2 F L F R'

Amazing solve!
Cross: F2 B2 R L x2 [4]
Pair 1: R' U2 R U2 R' U2 (R [7/11]
Pair 2: R) U R' [2/13]
Pair 3: y' R U' R' F' U2 F [6/19]
Pair 4 + OLL: U2 x R U R' B2' R U' R' [8/27]
PLL: x' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' [14/41]

41 STM/10.05 seconds = 4.0796 tps

Next: L2 R2 U2 R2 B2 F' L2 B' D2 U2 B' D L' U' R2 D2 B L' B R' U2


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 29, 2011)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Next: L2 R2 U2 R2 B2 F' L2 B' D2 U2 B' D L' U' R2 D2 B L' B R' U2



Cross: U L' F x2 D F2 L F2 L' U' l U' l'
F2L 2: U2 R' U R U L U L'
F2L 3: U R U' R' U2 F' U' F
F2L 4: U' R' U R U f R f' r' U' R U M'
OLL: f R U R' U' f' U' R U R' U' R' F R F'
PLL: U r' U r' B2 r U' r' B2 r2

shitty solve.


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 29, 2011)

Got this scramble myself.

L' F2 L B U2 L2 F2 U2 L2 F' U F' D' F2 D U F' B2 U B F2 D' B' U B'

x2 y
D' U2 R' F2 L' // Cros
y' U' M F2 M' // Pair 1
D' R' U' R D // Pair 2
U2 B L' U' L U' B' // Pairs 3 + 4
F R' F' R U R U' R' // OLL
d' l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 // PLL

D U F R U F R L D' L2 B2 U' F U2 L F L U2 D2 R' B' R2 B2 L F


----------



## Riley (Dec 29, 2011)

From Jaycee: D U F R U F R L D' L2 B2 U' F U2 L F L U2 D2 R' B' R2 B2 L F 

x' // inspection
D L2 U2 R x' D' F D // x-cross
U2 L' U L U y' L U' L' // second pair
U' R U R' y' R U R' // third pair
U2 R' U R U2 x' U' R U R' x // last pair
U x R' U' L U R U' L' U x' // oll
U x' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' // pll

U' B2 L' R' B L2 D U L' U F' L' B2 D2 U' L D B F2 D' L2 R2 F2 D2 R' F2 R B' R2 D


----------



## jonlin (Dec 29, 2011)

Riley said:


> U' B2 L' R' B L2 D U L' U F' L' B2 D2 U' L D B F2 D' L2 R2 F2 D2 R' F2 R B' R2 D


cross on bottom
L D' F' D L F' D'
U' L' U2 L U L' U' L
U2 R' U' R U2 R' U R
d' L U2 L2 U' L2 U' L'
R' U2 R
U Lw' U' L U' L' U2 Lw
U' R' U R U' R2 F' U' F U x R U R' U' R2 B2
Next scramble:U' F' D B U D F2 R' F2 R' L B2 L2 D2 F' D' F2 U2 F2 B L' B' F2 U' R'


----------



## RCTACameron (Dec 29, 2011)

y2 L F' R' F D (5)
y' R U2 R' U' R U R' (7/12)
U L' U L U' L U2 L' (8/20)
U L' U L f R f' (7/27)
d R U' R' U2 F' U' F (8/35)
U' L' U' L U' L' U L U L F' L' F (13/48)
R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U (12/60)

Next: D2 B2 F2 U L2 F2 U B2 F2 L2 D B U' B2 R2 F U' F2 D L' D


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 30, 2011)

RCTACameron said:


> Next: D2 B2 F2 U L2 F2 U B2 F2 L2 D B U' B2 R2 F U' F2 D L' D



Inspection: x'
2x2x2+crosspiece: L2' U R2 (U D') R' D F2 x' [7]
2x2x3: U2 B' R U R' B y2' [6/13]
F2L: R' U R' U R U' R U R2 U2 R2 U R Dw' R U' (R' [17/30]
3CLL: R) U2 R2 U' R2' U' R2 U2' R [8/38]
ELL: F R U R' U' F2 L' U' L U F [11/49]

49 STM/16.09 seconds = 3.045 tps
54 ETM/16.09 seconds = 3.356 etps

Next: R2 F' D2 B' L2 U2 F D2 F' U2 F2 U F2 R2 D2 L' B' D' B' L'


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 30, 2011)

y'
L2 F' [U D] L2 D2 //Cross
U L' U' L U2 R L U L' R' //Pair + Pair preservation
U L U L' //Pair
U L' U' R' U' R L // Pair
d R U' R' U2 R U R' // Pair
U2 r' U R U' R' U2 r // OLL
U R U R' U' R F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PLL 

B' F' L2 R2 F' L2 R2 U2 B' U F2 L D' U B' U2 B' L R2 B' R2 U B' L U


----------



## ottozing (Dec 30, 2011)

B' F' L2 R2 F' L2 R2 U2 B' U F2 L D' U B' U2 B' L R2 B' R2 U B' L U

X cross - z' D' B R' U R U D2 L R2
2 f2l pairs with cancellations - U2 L U' L2 U2 L2 F' L' F
last pair - R2 U' R U' R' U2 R U R
OLL - F' U' L' U L F
PLL - y2 R2 U' R' U R U' x' z' L' U' R U' R' U' L U

next-D' F' U' R' D' B2 U B D R' U2 R' U L' U F' R2 U2 R2 F' D' B U2 F' R'


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 30, 2011)

ottozing said:


> next-D' F' U' R' D' B2 U B D R' U2 R' U L' U F' R2 U2 R2 F' D' B U2 F' R'



x' L D U2 L' F' L x' // X-cross; 6 STM, 7 ETM
R' U R U2 y R' U' R // 2nd pair; 7/13 STM, 8/15 ETM
U' L U L' U L U' L' // 3rd pair; 8/21 STM, 8/23 ETM
U2 R U2 R' U R U' R' // 4th pair; 8/29 STM, 8/31 ETM
y R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F' // OLL; 12/41 STM, 13/44 ETM
R U' R U R' D R D' R (U' D) R2' U R2 D' R2 U' // PLL; 16/57 STM, 16/60 ETM

Time: 14.16 seconds
57 STM/14.16 seconds = 4.025 TPS
60 ETM/14.16 seconds = 4.237 ETPS
Solution

Next: L2 D' B2 F2 D L2 B2 L2 F2 U' L2 B' D F' R F' L' U R2 F2 R2


----------



## evogler (Jan 3, 2012)

> L2 D' B2 F2 D L2 B2 L2 F2 U' L2 B' D F' R F' L' U R2 F2 R2



Conjugated G perms:

[U' L2 F' U' L2 U2 D2 L: Gd]
[U' R2 D' L2 B U' L F2: Gd]
[B2 R' F2 L B2 U' F2: Gd]
[D' F2 D F2 R2 L' U R': Gd]
[F' B R' U' F: Gd]
[R' F2 L U2 F2 D B2 R2: Gd]

Each Gd is R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 (plus a y rotation to get back to the original position), or however you do that PLL.

next: B2 D2 R2 U F2 R2 F2 U F' U L D2 F D R' F U2 R'


----------



## aronpm (Jan 4, 2012)

evogler said:


> next: B2 D2 R2 U F2 R2 F2 U F' U L D2 F D R' F U2 R'


 
y
R' U' M' U2 M U' R
z' R U' M2 U R2 U' M2 U R z
U R U' M2 U R' U' M2
x' R' U' M U2 M' U' R x
M U2 M U M' U2 M' U'
z L' U M' U' L U M U'

Next: U2 L2 F2 L2 F2 D F2 U' B2 R2 D B R2 B' D' B2 U' F D' F'


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 4, 2012)

aronpm said:


> Next: U2 L2 F2 L2 F2 D F2 U' B2 R2 D B R2 B' D' B2 U' F D' F'


 
z' R' D2 R U' R' D2 R U
x' y R2 D2 R U2 R' D2 R U2 R
D' x' R U R' D2 R U' R' D2 x D
y' R U' L' U R' U' L U
y' z' R U R' U' R U R' D R U' R' U R U' R' D'

Not the best corner scramble.

Next: R' U2 R U R2 U2 R' U' R2 U2 R U2 R2 U2 R' U' R2 U2 R2 U R2 U2 R2 U R'


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 4, 2012)

U2 R2 U' R U' R U2 R' U' R
R U2 R' U' R U' R'
U M2' U' M' U2 M U' M2' U

R' D2 R2 F B2 U F L' B D B F2 D2 F2 R F U' D2 R U' B2 R L' B2 U


----------



## Moops (Jan 6, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> R' D2 R2 F B2 U F L' B D B F2 D2 F2 R F U' D2 R U' B2 R L' B2 U



*EOLIne:* B' R' D U2 F - R D R' D
*F2L:* R U' R U R' U' R2 U R 
L' R U R' U2 R U' R'
U' L' U' L U2 L' U' L2 U L U' L' U L
*OCLL:*  r U R' U' r' F R F'
*PLL:* [U2] R2' u' R U' R U R' u R2 f R' f'

*Example of how to stay at sub 30* >_>

Next: R2 D R2 B2 D F2 R2 U' F2 L2 U F D' R U L F2 R F L' U'


----------



## aronpm (Jan 6, 2012)

Moops said:


> Next: R2 D R2 B2 D F2 R2 U' F2 L2 U F D' R U L F2 R F L' U'


 
y // memo

// corners
x U L2 U R' U' L2 U R U2 // UBR->BLD->FDL
z' L2 D2 L' U2 L D2 L' U2 L' // UBR->LBU->RFU
x' y2 D2 R' D' L2 D R D' L2 D' y // UBR->LUF->DRB

// edges
z' R U' M2 U R2 U' M2 U R z // DF->DB->FL
L2 U M2 U' L' U M2 U' L' // DF->DL->BL
y' R' U' R U R U R U' R' U' y // DF->UB->UL
U' R2 U' M2 U R2 U' M2 U2 // DF->DR->UF

F' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' F // parity
x r U R' U' r' U2 R U R U' R2 U2 R // EO

Terrible corners 

Next: D2 B2 R2 B2 U2 D2 L2 D2 U2 F2 U2 F2 R2 L2 D2 F2 D2 U2 R2 L2 F2 U2 F2 B2 D2


----------



## chris w (Jan 6, 2012)

x2
R2 U' D' R2 U2 (5/5) // corners
M' U2 M y U2 M' U2 M (7/12) // off edges
D' M2 U2 M2 (4/16) // fix edges
z' x' M' U2 M U2 L' (5/21) // end

http://tinyurl.com/algx2R2U-D-R2U2

next: R L2 U2 L2 R2 U R' U R U2 L2 U2 L' U R2 U' R U' R U L' R U2 R' U2


----------



## pdilla (Jan 6, 2012)

last scramble: R L2 U2 L2 R2 U R' U R U2 L2 U2 L' U R2 U' R U' R U L' R U2 R' U2

R' U L2 U2 L2 U R2 // x-cross (7/52)
U' R' U' R U' R' U R // F2L 2 (8/52)
U' L U' L' U2 L U' L' // F2L 3 (8/52)
d R U' R' U2 R U' R' // F2L 4 (8/52)
U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R // OLL (8/52)
y' R2' u R' U R' U' R u' R2 F' U F // PLL (13/52)

11.07

http://tinyurl.com/algR-UL2U2L2UR2

My x-cross was stupid slow...

next: U2 L2 U' B2 R2 D' U F B R' B2 L D U' L2 U' L' U F B' D' L' R2 F R'


----------



## Brest (Jan 6, 2012)

pdilla said:


> next: U2 L2 U' B2 R2 D' U F B R' B2 L D U' L2 U' L' U F B' D' L' R2 F R'


 
y R' U' R U L2 R' D R D L2
d L U' L' U L U' L'
U2 R U2 R2 U2 R U R' U R2 U R' U'

Next: D2 F' U2 R2 F' U2 R2 D2 L2 B' F L' U2 F U' B F D' B' L' U


----------



## Kyle™ (Jan 6, 2012)

Brest said:


> y R' U' R U L2 R' D R D L2
> d L U' L' U L U' L'
> U2 R U2 R2 U2 R U R' U R2 U R' U'
> 
> Next: D2 F' U2 R2 F' U2 R2 D2 L2 B' F L' U2 F U' B F D' B' L' U


x2 z' 
F' U' F D Rw
z2
B U2 L R' U' R
z x'
R U' R'
y'
R2 U' R' U2 R2 U R U' R U R' U' R' U R' U' R U R U' R'
U R' U' R' F' L F R F' L' F R
E' M E M'

Edit: I left out the step description, I want to see how many people can figure out what the hell is going on in my method 

Next : D2 U R2 U L' D2 F2 D' F' L D2 F R D F D2 L2 U' B2 D' L U2 D' R' D


----------



## Cool Frog (Jan 6, 2012)

KYLE ALLAIRE DROPS BOMBS! said:


> x2 z'
> 2x2x2:F' U' F D Rw
> z2
> 2x2x3B U2 L R' U' R
> ...


 
yeh?


----------



## pdilla (Jan 6, 2012)

KYLE ALLAIRE DROPS BOMBS! said:


> Edit: I left out the step description, I want to see how many people can figure out what the hell is going on in my method



lol. I see wat u did dere.



Brest said:


> y R' U' R U L2 R' D R D L2


 
Nice! You got the same xxcross I got.




KYLE ALLAIRE DROPS BOMBS! said:


> Next : D2 U R2 U L' D2 F2 D' F' L D2 F R D F D2 L2 U' B2 D' L U2 D' R' D




y // Inspection
F R' U' R' U R y' R' F2 // x-cross
R' U R U' d' R' U R // F2L 2
U R U' R' U2 L' U' L // F2L 3
U R U2 R' U R U' R'// F2L 4
U F U R U' R' F' // OLL
R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' // PLL

10.17

My God, I should definitely do another cube sesh soon. It's been a while since I attempted to time myself. My Ave of 12 is looking lame. lol

Enjoy this 4 move xcross: R' U L' F2 D' R' D' B2 U' B L2 B2 L2 U' R' D2 R' D' L2 F2 L B2 D2 R D'


----------



## cubersmith (Jan 7, 2012)

pdilla said:


> y // Inspection
> F R' U' R' U R y' R' F2 // x-cross
> R' U R U' d' R' U R // F2L 2
> U R U' R' U2 L' U' L // F2L 3
> ...


 
No inspection rotations.
F' R' F D // x-cross
L U L' R U R' // F2L 2
L U L' U L U' L2 U' L // F2L 3
L U L' U' L U2 L' U L U' L' // F2L 4
U' F R U R' U' F' // OLL
U R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R U // PLL

Not great but at least rotationless. 55 moves (I think.)

Next: U' R2 B2 D2 B2 F2 D' F2 U' F2 U R' U2 B2 D2 B U' L' R F D'


----------



## mDiPalma (Jan 7, 2012)

NO INSPECTION ROTATIONS
F' R' B2 D' B U F2 - EOLINE (7)
R U' R' L U2 L2 - LB BLOCK (6)
R2 U L - LF PAIR (3)
R' U' R U2 R U R - RB BLOCK (7)
U2 R U2 R' U2 R U' R' - RF PAIR (8)
R U D' R U R' D R2 U' R' U' R2 U2 R - COLL (14)
M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 - EPLL (7)
=52 moves
(or 48 if you discount the cancellation from RF to COLL)

NEXT: F D' L' U' F' L2 D R F2 R D' R2 U2 L F' B2 U B' R2 B2 U' F B2 D F2


----------



## pdilla (Jan 7, 2012)

mDiPalma said:


> NEXT: F D' L' U' F' L2 D R F2 R D' R2 U2 L F' B2 U B' R2 B2 U' F B2 D F2



y' // inspection
F L2 U2 R2 F L D' // xcross
y' R' U2 R2 U' x' z R U' R' U R' D' R // F2L 2,3
x U' y' R U2 R' U' R U R' // F2L 4
U R' F R2 B' R2' F' R2 B R' // OLL
R2' u R' U R' U' R u' R2 F' U' F d// PLL

That was awkward...

B2 D2 B2 U' B2 D B2 D2 R2 F2 R2 B' F2 U R L2 U2 L' D R2 F D2


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 7, 2012)

Scramble: B2 D2 B2 U' B2 D B2 D2 R2 F2 R2 B' F2 U R L2 U2 L' D R2 F D2
Cross: F R U L2 U l2
F2L 1: U R' U' R L' U L
F2L 2: U R U2 R2 U' R
F2L 3: y U R' U' R L' U' L
F2L 4: U R' U2 R U2 R' U R
OLL: U' r' U' R U' R' U2 r
PLL: R2 U' S' U2 S U' R2 U'
Next: D2 B2 L' F2 U L F' R F D' B' U2 F U2 F2 R2 F L2 D2 L2 F


----------



## Cubenovice (Jan 7, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> Scramble: B2 D2 B2 U' B2 D B2 D2 R2 F2 R2 B' F2 U R L2 U2 L' D R2 F D2Next: D2 B2 L' F2 U L F' R F D' B' U2 F U2 F2 R2 F L2 D2 L2 F



L U' F D B2 L' - Xcross
U B2 U' B U B' U' - pair
B' D B D'- pair
B' D' B2 D B - L5C
R' U R D2 R' U' R D2 - leaves headlights OLL
U2 F U' B2 U F' U' B2 U' - magical PLL skip for those who don't understand commutators 

next: F' L' R2 F2 R2 F' R2 L B D F2 L2 R2 B F2 D U' R L F2 U' R2 B F2 R


----------



## Brest (Jan 7, 2012)

Cubenovice said:


> next: F' L' R2 F2 R2 F' R2 L B D F2 L2 R2 B F2 D U' R L F2 U' R2 B F2 R



y' x U D l D U2 L // cross
U R U R' // 1st pair
U R' r' F R F r // 2nd pair
y R' U' R // 3rd pair
R U2 R' U' R U2 R' U R U R' // 4th pair
R U R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R U' R U' R' U' // RULL
alg.garron

y' x U D l D U2 L // cross
U R U R' // 1st pair
U R' r' F R F r // 2nd pair
y U' R U' R2 U R' U2 R' U R2 U R2 // <R,U> LoL
alg.garron

Next: L' F2 L' U2 R F2 R' B2 L D2 L' R' U' R U' B' D R' D2 B2 D'


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jan 7, 2012)

Brest said:


> Next: L' F2 L' U2 R F2 R' B2 L D2 L' R' U' R U' B' D R' D2 B2 D'


 
Cross: z2 D' B U L F' 
F2L1: L' U L U L' U2 L B U' B' 
F2L2: U2 R U' R' U y' R' U' R
F2L3: F' U F U R U' R' U2 L' U L
F2L4: F' U F
OLL: y' F R U R' U' F' f R U R' U' f'
PLL: U' r' F R F' r U r' F R' F' r U2 R U2 R'

NEXT: F2 D2 F2 D B2 U F2 R2 B2 U2 B2 L U' F L F L B' D L'


----------



## Cubenovice (Jan 7, 2012)

Yuxuibbs said:


> NEXT: F2 D2 F2 D B2 U F2 R2 B2 U2 B2 L U' F L F L B' D L'



dedicated to Daniel Sheppard who showed me the final alg some weeks ago 

F' U' D' L' - 2x2x2
R' D R B D2 B2- siamese
R B' R' B - F2L-1
F' R' F *R D R* - now we're just a D' move away from two flipped edges and three twisted corners
*R' D' R2* F' R' F2 D' F' D - THX Daniel 

with canncellations: 
F' U' D' L' R' D R B D2 B2 R B' R' B F' R' F R' F' R' F2 D' F' D = 24 HTM PB 

next: L' B' U F' R' D F L' R2 U' F' B' U F B' U2 R2 F' B' U R' U B' U' F


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 7, 2012)

y'
R2 F R' U' B' D' L
U' L' U' L d R U' R'
y' L U' L' U2 L U *L'
L'* U' L D R U' R' D' d'
L U2 L' U' L U R'
U R' F R U R' U' F' U R
L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2' U'

Bad solve 

D2 U R2 U L' D2 F2 D' F' L D2 F R D F D2 L2 U' B2 D' L U2 D' R' D


----------



## emolover (Jan 7, 2012)

M U L2 B U z2// 2x2x2 (5)

R U' R' U2 F2// 2x2x3 Sorta (10)
y' U2 F2 L' U2 L U' L' U L R U' R' U' R U2 R' U R// F2L (27)
E' L' U' L U L F' L' f//OLL (37)
y R U2 R' U2 l U' l' U' R U l U R2//PLL (50)

U' R U R' U F2 U2 F//2x2x3 (13)
L2 y' L' U2 L2 F' L' F U R U2 R U F' U' F// F2L (28)
y' F' L' U' L U L' U' L U F// OLL (38)
(y2) F2 U M' U2 M U F2// PLL (47)

Yes I actually know that last PLL.

Next scramble: U2 D F2 B' D R2 F2 D2 U2 F U2 L' R U2 F' B' D F2 L2 F' L2 F2 B2 U D2 

Damnit Jaycee!


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 7, 2012)

Scramble: F2 D2 F2 D B2 U F2 R2 B2 U2 B2 L U' F L F L B' D L'
Cross: F' U' L' U2 L U2 z2
F2L 1: R U' R'
F2L 2/3: y R U R' L U' L' U L U L2 x' U' R U M'
F2L 4: F' U' F
LL: U' R U R2 F R F2 U F
Next: F R2 F U2 F R2 F' R2 F2 D2 F R D F' D L' B R F U2 R'

Edit: Triple ninja'd because I forgot to press post 45 minutes ago.

Edit2: 

Scramble: U2 D F2 B' D R2 F2 D2 U2 F U2 L' R U2 F' B' D F2 L2 F' L2 F2 B2 U D2
Cross: z x U R' U2 F U x'
F2L 1: D L' U' L D' U2 R' U R
F2L 2: y' U R' U R r U R' U' M
F2L 3: L' U L U R' U2 R U' R' U R
F2L 4: y' U' R U' R' U R U R'
OLL: U f R U R' U' R U R' U' f'
PLL: R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R2 D U' R' U R D'
Next: F R2 F U2 F R2 F' R2 F2 D2 F R D F' D L' B R F U2 R'


----------



## 5BLD (Jan 7, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> Next: F R2 F U2 F R2 F' R2 F2 D2 F R D F' D L' B R F U2 R'


Roux One-Handed speedsolve

z' y //inspection
R U B2 U' F2 R F2 //1x2x3 on the left
R' U' R U' r2 R' U' r2 U2 R' U R U M U' r U' r' //on right
U R' U z U' R2 D R' D' R2 z' x' r'R' //CMLL
U' M U M U2 M2 U' M2 U2 M' U2 M' //LSE

next F L' U2 R' B2 F2 L D U2 L2 U' R U' D B' F' D L2 R F2 D' U' B2 U2 R2


----------



## cubersmith (Jan 7, 2012)

5BLD said:


> next F L' U2 R' B2 F2 L D U2 L2 U' R U' D B' F' D L2 R F2 D' U' B2 U2 R2


 
x' //Inspection
F' L' F U2 r2 D' //Cross
U' R' U2 R U L' U L //F2L 1
R' U' R y R' U2 R U L' U L //F2L 2
U' R' U' R U R U' R' U F' U' F //F2L 3
R' U2 R d' R U' R' //F2L 4
U2 l' U' L U' L' U2 l //OLL
U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' //PLL 

=71 moves. Horrible.

Next: D' U R2 D' U2 L2 F2 L2 R2 D' U2 F' D U L' D2 L B2 L U' L'


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 7, 2012)

y' 
U R2' y' L D' U' L2 D' U2 R2' //XCross
U2' R U' R' U R U R' //Pair 2
y R' U *R* //Pair 3
*R* U2' R2' F R F' //F2L
R U2 R2' F R F' R U2 R' //OLL
U' R' U2 R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U2' //PLL

L' F D' L' R' F D' L' R D F2 D R2 B2 U' L' D R D F' D L2 F U' D2


----------



## cubersmith (Jan 7, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> L' F D' L' R' F D' L' R D F2 D R2 B2 U' L' D R D F' D L2 F U' D2


 
U' R F2 x' U' L U x' D2 //Cross
L U' L' U' R U2 R2 F R F' //F2L 1
R' U R U2 y R' U' R //F2L 2
U R U R2 F R F' //F2L 3
y' L' U' L y L U L' U2 L U' L' //F2L 4
U2 r' R2 y R U R' U' y' R' U M' //OLL
U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U //PLL

B2 D R2 D L2 D F2 D2 F2 R2 U B R' D R F2 D2 U B D


----------



## pdilla (Jan 8, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> D2 U R2 U L' D2 F2 D' F' L D2 F R D F D2 L2 U' B2 D' L U2 D' R' D


 

y' x2 // inspection
F' U R U' R' U' F l2 // xcross
U2 L' U L U R' U' R U' R' U R // pair 2
U L U2 L' d R U R' // pair 3
d R' U2 R2 U R2 U R //pair 4
U r U M U R' U' r U' r' // OLL
M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2 U' // PLL
(54 moves)

alternately: 

y' x2 // inspection
F' U R U' R' U' F l2 // xcross
U2 L' U L U R' U' R U' R' U R // pair 2
U L U2 L' d R U R' // pair 3
d R U R' U2 r' U' R' U' R' U R U r U2 // F2lol
(43 Moves)

Next:
R U' R U2 B2 R2 L2 D' U' F2 R2 F2 R2 D2 R U' B2 D' U F' B L F' R2 L'


----------



## aronpm (Jan 8, 2012)

pdilla said:


> R U' R U2 B2 R2 L2 D' U' F2 R2 F2 R2 D2 R U' B2 D' U F' B L F' R2 L'


 
R U' R U2 B2 R2 L2 D' U' F2 R2 F2 R2 D2 R U' B2 D' U F' B L F' R2 L'

z2 y' L' D2 F2 L D' // cross
R' U R2 U R' // F2L #1
U2 R' U R // F2L #2
y' U L' U L y' U R U R' // F2L #3
U2 R' U R U2 R' U R // F2L #4
U' r U R' U R U2 r' // OLL
U R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 // PLL

52 moves

Next: B U' D F2 R2 F2 B2 U2 B' D' B2 F2 U' B U' B' L2 U' L2 B U' B2 R2 U D2


----------



## Brest (Jan 8, 2012)

aronpm said:


> R U' R U2 B2 R2 L2 D' U' F2 R2 F2 R2 D2 R U' B2 D' U F' B L F' R2 L'
> 
> z2 y' L' D2 F2 L D' // cross
> R' U R2 U R' // F2L #1
> ...


y' U L' U' L U F U' F' // 3rd pair / EO
y' U2 R' U R U2 R' U R // 4th pair / OLL



aronpm said:


> Next: B U' D F2 R2 F2 B2 U2 B' D' B2 F2 U' B U' B' L2 U' L2 B U' B2 R2 U D2


y x2 D2 R U R' L' U L // cross / 1st pair
R U' R U' R' U R U R // 2nd / 3rd pair
L U2 L' U2 L U L' U L U L' // 4th pair
U R' F2 r2 U' r' F r' F2 R // LL

Next: L2 B2 R2 D F2 L2 F2 D2 R2 F2 R U' F' L U R2 B2 F L U' R2


----------



## slimjamin (Jan 9, 2012)

L2 B2 R2 D F2 L2 F2 D2 R2 F2 R U' F' L U R2 B2 F L U' R2 


D: White, F: Green

White Cross, CFOP

Cross: U B'U'L2 F' R U R' F2
F2L1: U L' U L
F2L2: U R U R' U R U' R'
F2L3: U' L U L' U' R' U R
F2L4: U L U2 L' U2 L U' L'
OLL: U2 Lw' U' L U R U' L' U
PLL: x' U2 x Lw' U R' D2 R U R' D2 R2

bit long, but it's fluid

Next:

U' D2 F R F' D F2 U F L2 D F D2 R L B' F' U L2 D' U R' B2 F' D
(from cubetimer.com)


----------



## pdilla (Jan 9, 2012)

Fixed move count


----------



## Rpotts (Jan 9, 2012)

U' D2 F R F' D F2 U F L2 D F D2 R L B' F' U L2 D' U R' B2 F' D

x2 y 
L U' R' F L F D2 F' D2 // xxcross (9)
L' U2 L U' L' U L // f2l 3 (7, 16)
U2 f U R2 U' f' // f2l 4 (6, 22)
U2 R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2 // CLL (10, 32)
U' M' U' M U2 M' U' M U' // ELL (9, 41)

41 STM

Alternatively : 

U' D2 F R F' D F2 U F L2 D F D2 R L B' F' U L2 D' U R' B2 F' D

x2 y
L U' R' F L F D2 F' D2 // xxcross (9)
R' U R U2 y' L U L' // f2l 3 (7, 16)
U' F U R U' R' F' U R U2 R' // f2l + OLL (11, 27)
U2 x' R U' R D2 R' U R D2 R2 // PLL (10, 37)

37 HTM


Next: D B2 F2 U L2 B2 D' L2 U' F2 R' D2 R' F' L R2 B U R' D2


----------



## pdilla (Jan 9, 2012)

D B2 F2 U L2 B2 D' L2 U' F2 R' D2 R' F' L R2 B U R' D2

U2 B U' R U2 F' D' F2 L2 // xcross
R' U R U L' U' L // F2L 2
u U2 R U R' U l R U' R' U l' u' // F2L 3 & 4
f' L' U' L U f // OLL
U' x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' l U2 // PLL

Alternatively:
R' U2 F L2 D2 F M2 U' r2 U' R U' R r U' r' U M' U M
U2 r U2 r' U' R' U' r'
U2 M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2


Next: D2 R' D' R D' F' L2 U2 L' B' D' B2 L2 B U' L2 U' L' F' U2 B2 L F R D'


----------



## Brest (Jan 9, 2012)

pdilla said:


> Next: D2 R' D' R D' F' L2 U2 L' B' D' B2 L2 B U' L2 U' L' F' U2 B2 L F R D'


 
D' L u' U' R2 // cross
(R U R' U')2 // pairs
y' R' U R2 U2 L' U M' x' U' L U L' // insert
l' U2 L U L' U l U' // ELL+1C
y' x L2 D2 L' U2 L D2 L' U2 L' // L3C
alg.garron

D' L u' U' R2 // cross
(R U R' U')2 // pairs
y' R' U R2 U2 r' F U' L U l' U2 M U' M' // insert / EO

L2 D' L U2 L' D L U2 L // COLL
R2 U S' U2 S U R2 // EPLL
alg.garron

(y2 U') F R U R U' R y R U R' U F U2 F L' // ZBLL
alg.garron

Next: F2 D2 L2 F2 U' R2 B2 U F2 L2 U' R2 B U2 L B2 F R' D' R' F'


----------



## irontwig (Jan 10, 2012)

L F' D L D'
U' F2
R' U2 R' U R2 U2 B U B'
U' R U R2 U' R' U2 F' D'
B D B' U B D' B' U2

Next: R B U' F' U D R L2 D F L' D2 R D' B' R' B2 R2 D F U B2 F2 L R


----------



## Rpotts (Jan 11, 2012)

irontwig said:


> Next: R B U' F' U D R L2 D F L' D2 R D' B' R' B2 R2 D F U B2 F2 L R


 
z2 x R F U D' R' x'
U F' L U L' F
y L' U L R U' R'
U' L U' L'
U' L' U L y' R U2 R'
U2 R' F R U R' U' F' U R
U' M2 U' M' U2' M U' M2

46 STM

Next: F2 D L2 U2 L2 D2 F2 U' L2 F2 U L' B2 D L' R2 F' R' B F U2


----------



## ottozing (Jan 11, 2012)

B2 F' L D B2 D2
F U' F2 U2 R' F2 R
S U' S' L' U L' F U2 F'
L2 U2 L2 U L' U' L2 U L
U2 L U2 L' U L U L'
L' U' L U' L' U2 L
U2 R2 U' S' U2 S U' R2

next - U' L2 F2 U L2 B2 D L' R2 L F2 L2 D L U2 B2 F D


----------



## Rpotts (Jan 11, 2012)

ottozing said:


> next - U' L2 F2 U L2 B2 D L' R2 L F2 L2 D L U2 B2 F D


 
lol solved 1x2x2 block

z2 R2 D' B' R2 U L' U2 L F // 2x2x3
L2 U' L' U L' U L U' L' // F2L-1 
U2 y' R U2 R' U' R U R' // F2L
L' U' L U M' U' L' U l U // ELL

Next: D' F2 U' L2 D L2 D R2 D' B2 R2 B' L' U B2 U L' B' D' L B


----------



## ottozing (Jan 11, 2012)

x F2 U' L' U M' U' l
U' M2 U R' U2 R
L U L'
R' U R U2 R' U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' U R
M' S M'
U' M U2 M'
U' S' U S
U2 M' U M U' M' U2 M' U' M' U2 M U' M2

next - F2 B2 R2 L D' L2 B D F U2 L R' B' D L2 F'


----------



## pdilla (Jan 11, 2012)

ottozing said:


> next - F2 B2 R2 L D' L2 B D F U2 L R' B' D L2 F'


 
U' F U' R L' F' D' R D' U' L' R' U R L2 U2 L' F // xxxcross
U2 R U' R' F R' F' R // F2L+OLL
U R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 // PLL

Next: B2 L2 B2 D' L2 U2 L2 B' F R' D R' D U2 F U R' D' F


----------



## ottozing (Jan 12, 2012)

D' F D2 B' U' F2
R' B R B' R' B' Lw2
U2 F' U' F U B' R B
U2 F' U2 F'
F U2 F2 U' F2 U' F'
U R U R' U R U' R D R' U' R D' R2 U2
next - L D B2 R2 D2 F B' L R' B D' F2 D F D' F' R2 U' R' D2 R'


----------



## pdilla (Jan 12, 2012)

ottozing said:


> next - L D B2 R2 D2 F B' L R' B D' F2 D F D' F' R2 U' R' D2 R'


 
D' R' D2 L B' F D' F2 U2 (R U R' U) D2 // xcross+multislot
R' U' R // F2L 2
U R U R' y' L' U L // F2L 3
U' R' U2 R U R' U' R U' R' U R // F2L 4
F R U R' U' F' // OLL
U' R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U' // PLL

Alternately

D' R' D2 L B' F D' F2 U2 R U R' U D2 // xcross+multislot
R' U' R // F2L 2
U R U R' y' L' U L // F2L 3
U R U2 R2 y' L U R' U' L' U' l U R' F R // F2OP

Next: L U R' U F' R' B R B' U' L U2 D F2 R U2 R' U2 B R U2 D2 F B2 R


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 12, 2012)

L U R' U F' R' B R B' U' L U2 D F2 R U2 R' U2 B R U2 D2 F B2 R

Cross: B2 R' U F2 U' F2
F2L 1: U B2 U2 B' U
F2L 2: R' B' R B L B' L'
F2L 3: D B2 D' B D B' D'
F2L 4: L' B L B U B U' B U B' U'
OLL: B' U' L U B U' B' L' B U
PLL: B2 U B U' L' U B U' B' U' L U2 B' U'

Next: D2 B' L2 D2 B2 L2 B2 L2 U2 F2 D' F2 U2 R' B' U2 F' R2 F L'


----------



## Athefre (Jan 12, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> Next: D2 B' L2 D2 B2 L2 B2 L2 U2 F2 D' F2 U2 R' B' U2 F' R2 F L'



EOLine: B2LD'B'L2DRD
Block 1: R2U2L2U2L2
Block 2: UR'U'R2U2R'U'R'U'R'
Permute: R'UL'U2RU'M'BL'B2RB'LB'r2

Next: L2 R2 U R2 B2 F2 D2 B2 D' B2 D B R B2 F U' F D2 B2 R D'


----------



## Rpotts (Jan 12, 2012)

Athefre said:


> Next: L2 R2 U R2 B2 F2 D2 B2 D' B2 D B R B2 F U' F D2 B2 R D'


 

x2 F' L' U R' B' R' // cross
U' L' U L U' L U L' // f2l 1
L' U2 L U R' U' R // f2l 2
U2 L' U2 L U L' U' L // f2l 3
r U' R' U R U r' // f2l 4
f R U R2 U' R' U R2 U' R' f' // OLL
U2 F' U' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 // PLL

60 moves HTM, long, but rotationless.

alg.garron

Next : B2 F2 R' F2 D2 R U2 L' R' U2 F L' F2 U R U2 R' B' U' L2


----------



## irontwig (Jan 12, 2012)

U2 L2 F' U F2 R2 L2 B' R' B L2 B D R' D R' B2 U' B D2 B' U B D B D R' B2 (28)

U2 L2 F' U F2 R2 B'.R' B2 D R' D R' B'*D' B D R' B2

*=B' U' B D2 B' U B D2
.=B L2 B' R' B L2 B' R

Next:U F' B U L' B U2 R2 D2 F' R U2 R D' F' U F R' L F L2 R D L' F'


----------



## Rpotts (Jan 12, 2012)

irontwig said:


> Next:U F' B U L' B U2 R2 D2 F' R U2 R D' F' U F R' L F L2 R D L' F'



alg.garron 

z2 y' L' U F D L F // Partial XCross
L U L2 B' L U r' U2 r // XXCross
M' U L' U' L U2 L' U l // F2L 3
U r' U R U' R' U' r // F2L 4
F U F' R' F R U' R' F' R // OLLCP
U' M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 U' // EPLL

Next : U2 L' D2 B' U' L2 B' R' F' R' D F2 U' F2 U2 R2 U L2 D B2 R2


----------



## ottozing (Jan 12, 2012)

z F2 Uw' L2 U L D'
U L U2 L'
U R' U R U L' U' L
U2 R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R'
y U2 R U R' U' R U R'
Rw' R2 U R' U R U2 R' U M' U

next - F D L' R U' B' F2 U R2 L' U F D2' D' L2 D2 R F' U2 D B' D' B' L F2


----------



## pdilla (Jan 13, 2012)

ottozing said:


> next - F D L' R U' B' F2 U R2 L' U F *D* L2 D2 R F' U2 D B' D' B' L F2




R U2 R2 D L2 D' L2 x' U L'
x' R2 U R2 U' R U R' U'
r2 x U R' U' R L2 D R D' R2 D R' D'
U R' U' R U R' U'
R2 z' R' U' R U' R' U2 R F R U R' U' F'
x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' l U2

not the best, but it was fun to do cross on left for once.

F' B2 R2 F' D' U B L' R U' B2 R2 F U B L' U2 R' F' B' R U B' R' U2


----------



## cubersmith (Jan 13, 2012)

U' R L' z2 F2 D //Cross
L U2 L' R U' R' //F2L 1
y L U L' U2 L U' L' // F2L 2
U' R U2 R' U' R' U R d' R U R' //F2L 3
L' U L U' L' U' L // F2L 4
U F R U R' U' F' // OLL
U' R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 U2

70 moves

Next: L' B R' U L U2 D L D' B' R2 L2 D2 B2 L2 F D2 B' D2 B


----------



## chrissyD (Jan 13, 2012)

cubersmith said:


> Next: L' B R' U L U2 D L D' B' R2 L2 D2 B2 L2 F D2 B' D2 B



x2 y' // Inspection
D R' B' R2 U R' F L F R (R U R') D' // XCross
R U' R' // F2L 2
L U L' y U R' U' R // F2L 3
U' R U2 R' U R U' R' // F2L 4
U2 r' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 r // OLL
U R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R // PLL

Next: B2 R2 U2 B' F2 R2 F D2 B' L2 D2 L R' F' D' L2 F R U2 R2 U'


----------



## Brest (Jan 13, 2012)

chrissyD said:


> Next: B2 R2 U2 B' F2 R2 F D2 B' L2 D2 L R' F' D' L2 F R U2 R2 U'


x2 y R2 F' L2 D R d' // 2x2x2
x' U x' U2 l U' R' U (R' l') // pseudo 2x2x3
r U (r' L') U' r U2 l // F2L-1
U y F R' F' R2 U R' U' R U R' // EOLS
L2 D l' U2 l D' L' U2 L' U2 // LL
alg.garron

Next: U R2 F2 R2 D' U2 B2 U B2 R2 F' D2 U L' U' L2 B U' L D' U2


----------



## jrb (Jan 13, 2012)

Brest said:


> Next: U R2 F2 R2 D' U2 B2 U B2 R2 F' D2 U L' U' L2 B U' L D' U2


L' F' R' U' F' R2 F2 // 2x2x2 
y R U' B R U' R' U2 R' // 2x2x3
y r U r' U2 M' U M R' y R U' R' F U' R U' R' y' // WeirdEO(lol)
R U R2 U R' U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R U R' U' R // Finish F2L
R U2 R' U' R U R' U' y' R U R' R2 u' R U R' U R' u R2 // LL


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 13, 2012)

Scramble please?


----------



## cubernya (Jan 13, 2012)

Since he doesn't appear to be giving one...



Jaycee said:


> Scramble please?



U2 L' B' U' B U B U R U2 F2 L2 R2 D' B' U' R' B R' L U L F2 L' B2


----------



## Brest (Jan 13, 2012)

If a scramble isn't given you are welcome to use your own, or try a different solution to the previous post. =)



jrb said:


> Brest said:
> 
> 
> > Next: U R2 F2 R2 D' U2 B2 U B2 R2 F' D2 U L' U' L2 B U' L D' U2
> ...


L' F' R' U' F' R2 F2 // 2x2x2
y R U' B R U' R' U2 R' // 2x2x3
y R F' U' F2 R F' // F2L-1
U2 R U' R' F' U F R // EOLS
R' U R U2 R' U' R2 U2 R U' R2 U R' U2 R' U // RULL
alg.garron

Next (still): U2 L' B' U' B U B U R U2 F2 L2 R2 D' B' U' R' B R' L U L F2 L' B2


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 13, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> U2 L' B' U' B U B U R U2 F2 L2 R2 D' B' U' R' B R' L U L F2 L' B2


 
z S2 L U2 D' F' D'
U R U R'
U L2' R' U R U' L2
U' L U L' U y' R U R'
U2 L' U2 L U' r U' r' F 
U F R U R' U' F'
U' R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U' R' u R2

Next : U' F2 R' U B2 F R U D2 F' D2 R2 F U2 B2 D L' R2 F2 R U R2 F2 L2 U2


----------



## cubernya (Jan 13, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> Next : U' F2 R' U B2 F R U D2 F' D2 R2 F U2 B2 D L' R2 F2 R U R2 F2 L2 U2


 
U2 R' F U2 F' // Cross (5/5)
d L U L' // F2L #1 (4/9)
R' U R U' R U R' // F2L #2 (7/16)
R' U R L' U2 L // F2L #3 (6/22)
U R' U R U2 R' U2 R // F2L #4 (8/30)
F' U2 L' F' U2 F U L F2 L F L' U F2 // LL (14/54)

Next : F2 D2 B2 U' F' D2 U2 L D2 R' D R2 U B2 R2 U' L2 R' (18f)


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 13, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> Next : F2 D2 B2 U' F' D2 U2 L D2 R' D R2 U B2 R2 U' L2 R' (18f)


 
X-cross: D' R' L' U2 L F U x2 [7]
2nd pair: y U' R U R2' F R F' [7/14]
3rd pair: U R' U' R U2' R' U R [8/22]
4th pair: U' M' L U2 L' U2 L U' L' U M [11/33]
OLL: Fw R U R' U' Fw' [6/39]
PLL: U x U2 Rw' U' Rw U2 Lw' U R' U' R2 [11/50]

This is quite actually how I'd speedsolve this.

Next: R2 F2 L2 U B2 R2 U L2 D2 B2 U2 F D2 L' F2 D U' R B' L' R'


----------



## cubersmith (Jan 13, 2012)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Next: R2 F2 L2 U B2 R2 U L2 D2 B2 U2 F D2 L' F2 D U' R B' L' R'


 
R' F' L y2 F D R' L D' //Cross
R' U R L U L' U L U' L' //F2L 1
U2 L' U L //F2L 2
U2 R' U R U' R U2 R' U2 R U' R' //F2L 3
y R U2 R' U2 R U R' //F2L 4
U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' //OLL
U2 R2' u' R U' R U R' u R2 (y) R U' R' //PLL

Next: F2 L2 D2 U2 B' D2 L2 U2 F2 D2 F2 U' F' L' B' R D' R D2 F'


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 13, 2012)

> Next: F2 L2 D2 U2 B' D2 L2 U2 F2 D2 F2 U' F' L' B' R D' R D2 F'



y x'
2x2x2: U' R U' R' F' U2 F x' [7]
2x-cross + corner: L' U' L U' L U' Rw U2 Rw' F' [10/17]
3rd pair: E' L U L' E [5/22]
4th pair: L U2 L' U L' U' L [7/29]
OLL: y' Fw R U R' U' F' [6/35]
PLL: F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' [17/52]

B D2 B U2 B' L2 F' D2 U2 B F' R' B' F2 U R B2 D2 B R D2


----------



## cubersmith (Jan 13, 2012)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Reserved.
> 
> B D2 B U2 B' L2 F' D2 U2 B F' R' B' F2 U R B2 D2 B R D2


 
what does that mean?


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 13, 2012)

cubersmith said:


> what does that mean?


 
Basically, "Nobody else use the previous scramble because I will be using it in this post. Expect it to have a solution in less than 10 minutes. For your convenience, here is a scramble : [...]

Posted reserved for Ranzha's scramble.




Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> B D2 B U2 B' L2 F' D2 U2 B F' R' B' F2 U R B2 D2 B R D2


 
z' y
U' F u U M2' - Badass cross. Thanks Brest for explaining the M2' pull to me; I use it now! 
y' U L' U L R' U2 R
U R U2 R2' F R F'
L' U' L y' R' F R U' F' 
U' L' U' L
U R U2 R' U' R U' R'
y' [l' R'] D2 R U R' D2 R U' R

Pretty awesome LL.  

U2 R2 D2 B' R2 D2 F' L2 D2 U2 R' D U' R2 U2 R' F2 R' U F


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 13, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> Basically, "Nobody else use the previous scramble because I will be using it in this post. Expect it to have a solution in less than 10 minutes. For your convenience, here is a scramble : [...]


 
Exactly =)
It helps prevent ninjas.


----------



## mDiPalma (Jan 13, 2012)

U2 R2 D2 B' R2 D2 F' L2 D2 U2 R' D U' R2 U2 R' F2 R' U F :
F' U2 R' D' B' F2 D2 [eoline]
L2 [fl]
U2 R U' R' U2 R' U2 R' [fr]
U' L R' U R [br]
U' L' U L U L' U L U' L' [bl]
U R U2 R' U' R U' R' [coll]
(39 moves)

NEXT: D2 U' R U D2 B' L2 F D2 B' R' B D2 B' F' D2 B F' U2 F2 R2 U L' B U


----------



## ottozing (Jan 13, 2012)

x' F' D L' R' F R
U2 R U' R' U2 y L U L'
U R' U' R L' U L
U R U' R' U' R' U' R
y' R' U2 R U R' U2 R
F R U R' U' F'
x U2 r' U' r U2 l' U R' U' R2 D'

next - F2 R D' L' B2 F D L' R2 D2 B2 F' U' D L B2 L' F' L F2 D


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 13, 2012)

> F2 R D' L' B2 F D L' R2 D2 B2 F' U' D L B2 L' F' L F2 D



2x2x2: R' F R F2 D' L' U x2' [7]
3x-cross: F2 R' L' U L U2 Rw U M [9/16]
4th pair: Dw R' U2 R U2' R' U R [8/24]
OLL: U' R' F R F' R U2 R' U' F' U' F [12/36]
PLL: x U2 Rw' U' Rw U2 Lw' U R' U' R2 D2' [11/47]

I liked this one =3

Next: B D2 L2 D' B' D2 F2 L B' D' B2 R2 B2 R' U2 L2 F2 R F2 U2 B2


----------



## pdilla (Jan 14, 2012)

ottozing said:


> next - F2 R D' L' B2 F D L' R2 D2 B2 F' U' D L B2 L' F' L F2 D



D' L' R B D2 L' U L U' L' U2 L U2 R // xxcross
U2 L U2 L' F' L F L' // F2L 2
U' L U L' // F2L 3
U F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' // OLL
d R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2' U' // PLL


EDIT -- haha I got beat to it.



Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Next: B D2 L2 D' B' D2 F2 L B' D' B2 R2 B2 R' U2 L2 F2 R F2 U2 B2



D' F R2 D B' R' U F L2 // xxcross
L' U' L U' L' U L // F2L 3
L U' L' U L U2 L' U L U' L' // F2L 4
U r U R' U R U2 r' // OLL
y2 R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F // PLL

Next: B U2 B R2 B' D2 B U2 F' R2 U2 F' R D2 U2 F' U' R' F L' U


----------



## ottozing (Jan 14, 2012)

D' L' F2 D' R2 D2
U L U' L' R' U R
L U' L' U2 y R' U' R
y' U F R' F' R F R' F' R
U2 y' R U2 R' U' y' R U' L' U M'
x' r U r' U' r' F r2 U' r' U' r U r' F'

Next - D B D' L2 F R2 D2 F' R' L' F L2 D R' U R' U' R2 D2 F2


----------



## pdilla (Jan 14, 2012)

pdilla said:


> Next: B U2 B R2 B' D2 B U2 F' R2 U2 F' R D2 U2 F' U' R' F L' U


 



ottozing said:


> D' L' F2 D' R2 D2
> U L U' L' R' U R
> L U' L' U2 y R' U' R
> y' U F R' F' R F R' F' R
> ...


http://tinyurl.com/algULU-L-R-URLU

Doesn't solve. May I suggest this fix?
D' L' F2 D' R2 D2
U L U' L' R' U R
L U' L' U2 y R' U' R
y' U F R' F' R F R' F' 
U2* x' L2 U L U2 F' U' R U2 L U' R' U F*
http://tinyurl.com/algD-L-F2D-R2D2



ottozing said:


> Next - D B D' L2 F R2 D2 F' R' L' F L2 D R' U R' U' R2 D2 F2




D B D' L2 F R2 D2 F' R' L' F L2 D R' U R' U' R2 D2 F2

F2 R2 D B D2 L U R2 B // xxcross (accidental) 
U2 D R' U2 R D' U2 R' U' R // F2L 3 + multislot
y' R' U' R // F2L 4
U2 R U R' U R' F R F' U2 R' F R F' // OLL
U' f R f' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 // PLL

Next: D2 R' D' R D' F' L2 U2 L' B' D' B2 L2 B U' L2 U' L' F' U2 B2 L F R D'


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 14, 2012)

pdilla said:


> Next: D2 R' D' R D' F' L2 U2 L' B' D' B2 L2 B U' L2 U' L' F' U2 B2 L F R D'


 
D' L U2 R' U' R' u'
U L' U' R' U' R
U' L y' R' U' R
y' R' F R F' U' R' U2' F R F' // Woo Multislotting
r U2 R2 F R F' R U2 r'
U' R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R

Next : : L' U F2 R' U2 F' R2 D R U L2 D L2 B2 U' F2 D' F2 D' B2


----------



## emolover (Jan 14, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> D' L U2 R' U' R' u'
> *U L' U' R' U' R
> U' L y' R' U' R*
> y' R' F R F' U' R' U2' F R F' // Woo Multislotting
> ...


 
I really need to start trying stuff like that.


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 14, 2012)

Haha, I rarely do that in speedsolves. I tend to do it a lot in here and in FMC, though.


----------



## ottozing (Jan 14, 2012)

R D2 R U' B2
R' U2 R U2 R' U R
U2 L U L'
F' U2 F
U2 F U F' U L' U' L
F R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F2
F2 U M' U2 M U F2 U2

Next - R D L' B2 R2 F' D' B D B L' R2 D F2 D2 R B2 L' R' D'


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 14, 2012)

ottozing said:


> Next - R D L' B2 R2 F' D' B D B L' R2 D F2 D2 R B2 L' R' D'


 
FreeFOP speedsolve lol

Rouxblock: y U' L' U R' F' [5]
2x-cross + corner: L2 U2 R2 U x R U R' B' x [8/13]
F2L: y E' R U R' E R U' R' E' R U R' Uw' [13/26]
OLL: R' F R U R' U' F' U R [9/35]
PLL: M2' U M' U2 M U M2' U [8/43]

43 STM / 14.05 seconds = 3.06 tps
TPS was good for a solve like that xD

alg.garron'd

Next: F R F2 D L F' U R2 F D2 R2 L2 F2 R' U2 R' F2 B2 R' D2


----------



## ottozing (Jan 14, 2012)

edges first + conjugated niklas

F D' U' L'
x' F' U' F R' U R L U' L' F U' F2
U' L' U L F
y L D L2 R U' L' U R' U' L U L2 D' L'
y2 B2 L R U' L' U R' U' L U L' B2
x y R' L' U R U' L U R' U' R

Next -L R' B2 F' R D2 R2 F2 B R F L2 F U' L2 B' R U' F B R' L2 F2 L


----------



## Rpotts (Jan 14, 2012)

ottozing said:


> Next -L R' B2 F' R D2 R2 F2 B R F L2 F U' L2 B' R U' F B R' L2 F2 L


 
x2 L' U R' F y' L' D F' R2 // XCross (8)
U' L' U2 L2 U L // F2L 2 (6, 14)
U R' U' R U' R' U' R // F2L 3 ( 8, 22)
U2 F R U2 R' F' // F2L 4 (6, 28)
R' F R U R' U' F' U R U2 // LL (10, 38)

38 HTM

Next: U F2 D F2 D' B2 D B2 L2 U L2 B' U' R U R2 B R U' R'


----------



## Brest (Jan 14, 2012)

Rpotts said:


> Next: U F2 D F2 D' B2 D B2 L2 U L2 B' U' R U R2 B R U' R'


 
y' R U' R' F' U F R U R2' F R F'

Next: B D2 F' R2 B' L2 R2 F' U2 F' U2 F2 U' F' R' D2 L' D F2 R' B'


----------



## irontwig (Jan 14, 2012)

Having some fun with Petrus:

y U' R2 D' L
y' L2 U' L' D2 [S1+S2]
y R U R2 F' R [S3]
y' U2 R' U' R [S4a]
U R U' R' U R U R' [S4b]
y R' U L U' R U L'
y R' U L U' R U L' [S5+6+7 (L4C)]

Next: R' B D2 L' B2 R B L2 F2 B R2 F B R U F' L B' R' L2 B L F2 D2 R2


----------



## Cubenovice (Jan 14, 2012)

Rpotts said:


> Next: U F2 D F2 D' B2 D B2 L2 U L2 B' U' R U R2 B R U' R'



I hope this was a joke?
I could set a WR on that one as I use this one a lot in in BLD...




irontwig said:


> Next: R' B D2 L' B2 R B L2 F2 B R2 F B R U F' L B' R' L2 B L F2 D2 R2



B' L D R2 - cross
B U2 R' B2 R B2 R' U2 R - two pairs is this what they call multislotting?)
F L' B L F' L B' L - keyhole edge + last pair
U' B2 U B U' B U - pick the right Sune
U B' D' B U' B' D B - corner 3-cycle

next: L' F' B' D F2 U2 L' R' B2 L2 R2 B D' R L' B' U' R2 F B R' F B D R


----------



## y235 (Jan 14, 2012)

Inspection: x2 y
EOLine: U F R F' R D'
F2L:
U L2 U' R' U2 R2 L U2 R' U' R' U2 R' U' R U' R' U' R U' R
OLL: U r U R' U' r' F R F' 
PLL: y' R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2 f R' f'

Next: B' U2 F2 D2 L2 B' R2 B2 D2 B' D2 U R' F U' R' U L' F D2 U'


----------



## cubersmith (Jan 14, 2012)

y235 said:


> Next: B' U2 F2 D2 L2 B' R2 B2 D2 B' D2 U R' F U' R' U L' F D2 U'


 
x y' //Inpection
B2 F' L' U' l x' //Cross
y U2 L U' L' //F2L 1
U' R U R' U' L' U L // F2L 2
R U' R' U R U R' //F2L 3
y U R U2 R' U2 R U' R' //F2L 4
y' F R U R' U' F' U F R U R' U' F' //OLL
U2 l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 B' //PLL

66 moves.

Next: U' F' L' U F' U L2 F' U F2 D2 R F2 B2 R L2 U2 B2 L' D2


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 14, 2012)

y'
R' U' D' x' D'
U2 L F' U' F U' L' U L U' L // I will make a point to multi slot in here every time I can xD
U' f R' f'
y' R U' R2' F R F' R' F R F' // Avoiding a NEO OLL
U r' U' M' U' R U r' U r
U' l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 [l R] U2

Next : L B' L' F' R2 F2 R F' U' D2 B2 D2 L' F2 L U2 F2 B2 L D2


----------



## cubersmith (Jan 14, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> Next : L B' L' F' R2 F2 R F' U' D2 B2 D2 L' F2 L U2 F2 B2 L D2


 
x2 y z//Inspection
R' U R U' F' U' B' x2 //Cross
U' R U R' U R' F R F' //F2L 1
U R' U' R U L' U L //F2L 2
y U2 R U' R2 U' R //F2L 3
U2 R U2 R' U2 R U' R' //F2L 4
R U R' U' r R' U R U' r' //OLL
U' y' R' U' R y R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 //PLL

Next: F2 R2 B2 D' R2 U R2 U2 F2 D2 U2 F' R2 B' U F U' L' D2 R U


----------



## chrissyD (Jan 14, 2012)

cubersmith said:


> Next: F2 R2 B2 D' R2 U R2 U2 F2 D2 U2 F' R2 B' U F U' L' D2 R U



x2 // Inspection
R B' R F R L' D'// Cross
U2 y R U' R' y U R U' R'// F2L 1
U2 L' U L2 U' L' // F2L 2
y U2 R U R' U' y' L' U' L // F2L 3
U2 R' U' R //F2L 4
R' F R F' y U' L' U L // OLL
R' U' R y R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 // PLL
Alg Garron


Next: L2 R2 B2 D' B2 D' R2 F2 D' L2 R' F R U' R D F L' U B2 F


----------



## Brest (Jan 14, 2012)

cubersmith said:


> Next: F2 R2 B2 D' R2 U R2 U2 F2 D2 U2 F' R2 B' U F U' L' D2 R U


 
L D2 L2 z x // L block
U' R U2 r R U' R' // RF block
U' R' U' R // RB pair
F l' U' L U R U' r' // CMLL
U M' U M' // EO
U2 M' U2 M' U' // UF/UR
M U2 M' U2 // EP
alg.garron



chrissyD said:


> Next: L2 R2 B2 D' B2 D' R2 F2 D' L2 R' F R U' R D F L' U B2 F


 
y' x' U' R' D' x' D2 R' // cross
U R' U R U' R' U R // 1st pair
U' L' U L U' L U L' // 2nd pair
y' U' R U2 R2' U2 R // 3rd pair
U' R U' R' U R U2 R' U R y R U' R' F' // 4th pair / OLL
M2' U2' M' U' M2' U' M2' U' M' // EPLL
alg.garron

Next: R2 U2 R2 F2 D2 R F2 R' U2 R' D2 B2 L' U B D' B2 D' R' U' L2


----------



## jrb (Jan 14, 2012)

x2 F2 y R' F R // cross
U D' F' U F y R U2 R' y U R U R' D // First two F2L pairs
y' D' U' R U' R' D // 3rd pair
y R U' R' y' R' U' R U' // Last pair with partial edge control
R U R' U' R' F R F' U' x' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' F' // LL
alg.garron

Next: F2 R2 U L2 B2 U L2 B2 L2 D U' R' D B R F U2 B' R2 D' R'


----------



## Brest (Jan 14, 2012)

jrb said:


> Next: F2 R2 U L2 B2 U L2 B2 L2 D U' R' D B R F U2 B' R2 D' R'



y M' U M' D // cross
d' r U' L' U r' U L // 1st pair
U' R U R' L U L' // 2nd pair
d' R U R' U' R U R' // 3rd pair
U L' U' L U2 L' U2 L // 4th pair
U l' U2 R' D2 R U2 R' D2 R2 // CLL
alg.garron

Next: B L2 R2 B' D2 U2 B D2 F2 U2 R2 D F2 L' B L2 R D L2 F2 D2


----------



## JyH (Jan 14, 2012)

B L2 R2 B' D2 U2 B D2 F2 U2 R2 D F2 L' B L2 R D L2 F2 D2 

y z
L2 U' R' U' R
x' z L' U' F2 U' L F'
U' L' y' L' U2 L
U2 y' R' U2 R U2 R' U R
R U R' U R U2 R'
U R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U

U2 B U L D' B2 L R' B D L2 R' D2 B' L F U' L2 R F2 R B2 R' D B'


----------



## irontwig (Jan 14, 2012)

z' U' R2 F U' F2 R2 L' F' [X-cross]
y' U L' R U' R' L [2nd pair]
y' L' B L B' [3rd pair+EO]
R U' R' U' R U R' [4th pair]
y R' U' R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R2 U2 R U [ZBLL]

Next: D' R' U R' D F2 R' F R' B' U D L2 B2 U L' D' F' R B2 R2 F B' L F'


----------



## Brest (Jan 14, 2012)

JyH said:


> U2 B U L D' B2 L R' B D L2 R' D2 B' L F U' L2 R F2 R B2 R' D B'


 
y' R U R2 U2 R' // 2x2x2
z U2 R' F U' F' R // 2x3x3
z d' R U R' U2 y' R' U' R U R F' U F R // F2L
U2 R U' R' F' U F R U R2 F R F' // OLLCP
M2' U' M' U2 M U' M2' // EPLL
alg.garron



irontwig said:


> Next: D' R' U R' D F2 R' F R' B' U D L2 B2 U L' D' F' R B2 R2 F B' L F'


 
D L' y L' U2 L2 // partial Xcross
U R' F R F' U M' U2 M // XXcross / EO
y R U' R' U R' U' R U' R' U R U2 R U R' // F2L
U2 r' U' M' F' M U M' F R U // ZBLL
alg.garron

Next: D2 B F2 L2 D2 L2 R2 F2 R2 D2 L' B2 D' F D2 U2 F' U' B L R'


----------



## ottozing (Jan 15, 2012)

z R' L2 F' L' U' L' B L
y U' L' U L U' D2 L U2 L'
D2 B U' B'
R U R' U F U' F'
U2 F' U2 F2 R' F' R
M2 U2 M2
U' Rw' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 Rw
y M2 U2 M2 U R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U

next - B2 L2 R2 D2 F R D' L' F2 R D R' F2 R' D L B L B L2 F R' U B'


----------



## EMI (Jan 15, 2012)

z2 y'
D' F' R D' R
d' R U R' y R' U R
y' R U' R' U R U' R'
U' R' U' R d' R U R'
U2 y R' U2 R U R' U' R
U R U R' U R U2 R' F R U R' U' F'
U' R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2 y R U' R'

Next: U2 L2 D' F2 U2 R U' F' L' D2 R B2 F2 U D' L2 B U' D L' F' U2 R2 D L


----------



## evogler (Jan 15, 2012)

U2 L2 D' F2 U2 R U' F' L' D2 R B2 F2 U D' L2 B U' D L' F' U2 R2 D L

Setups to sexy-move-based commutators:

L
[F[R'F2:U'];[R,U],L'] 
[[R;D]:U];L',[R,U]]
[DF;L',[R,U]]
[D'B2D2F2;[R,U],M'] 
[M2LF;[R,U],M']
[B2E2F;M',[R,U]]
[U'E'F;M',[R,U]]
[EB'F';[R,U],M']
[FDB2;[R,U],M']

next: D' R2 U2 B2 D' L2 U L2 D' R2 U2 B' R' B D' B2 L F R F R'

p.s. Is there a more appropriate place for weird / gimmicky solves like this one?


----------



## irontwig (Jan 15, 2012)

R2 B' L F2 R2 F' U' D' F2 R U' R' [2x2x3]
z R U2 R' U' F [F2L-1]
U' F U' F' U' L' U' L [F2L]
y L' U R U' L U R' y' R B2 L' B' L B' R' [OLLCP skipping EPLL]

Next: F D2 L F D F U2 F' R D2 L R2 F' D2 U R B2 L U2 L B' L2 D2 R U


----------



## jrb (Jan 15, 2012)

z2 F' U R' U F R F2 // 2x2x2
x2 R U2 R' U L' U' F U2 F y' // 2x2x3
R U' R' F R U' R' // EO
d R U' R U2 R U' R2 U R U' R U2 R' U' R U R' // Finish F2L
R U2 R' U' R U' R' y' R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U' // LL
alg.garron

Next:R2 B2 R2 B2 R2 D L2 B2 D2 R2 D2 F' L D R F R2 F' L2 U F


----------



## ottozing (Jan 15, 2012)

z R' U' R U' R U R' U' R
U2 R U R' U R U' y' R U' R' F R2 F2
M2 U M2 U D' M2 D M2
y2 z' y2 U M2 U' L2 U M' U'
Lw' U' M2 U Lw2
U M U2 M U' M U M2 U L
U2 M2 U2

NEXT-D F L F R2 D B D' B' R2 L2 F R L D' F' R2 L


----------



## irontwig (Jan 15, 2012)

lolwat:

z2 U F2 L U' R 
U2 R' U' R' y' U' F' U2 L F' L' F2 R 
y L2 U R U' L U R' U'

Next: R2 D2 R U D2 B2 D' L B F' L2 U2 F2 R' F D2 L R2 U D F2 D F U' D2


----------



## Brest (Jan 16, 2012)

irontwig said:


> lolwat:
> 
> z2 U F2 L U' R
> U2 R' U' R' y' U' F' U2 L F' L' F2 R
> y L2 U R U' L U R' U'


Awesome, welcome back! =)



irontwig said:


> Next: R2 D2 R U D2 B2 D' L B F' L2 U2 F2 R' F D2 L R2 U D F2 D F U' D2


 
x2 F R F L u' R u R2 u' // Xcross
U' R' F U' F' R // 2nd pair
y' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 L' U' L // 3rd pair
U R' F R F' // ZBLS
R U' L D' F2 D L' U2 R U R2 U2 R' // ZBLL
alg.garron

Next: U R2 F2 L2 U L2 D2 U B2 U R D2 U' L' U2 F2 D B' F D' U'


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Jan 16, 2012)

Brest said:


> Next: U R2 F2 L2 U L2 D2 U B2 U R D2 U' L' U2 F2 D B' F D' U'



z2 y U' R D' R2 L' B // xcross
y' R U2 R' U' R U R' // 2nd pair
U' L' U' L U' L' U L // 3rd pair
d U L' U L U' L' U' L // 4th pair
f R U R' U' f' U R U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R U // 2LOLL + AUF
x R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' // PLL

NEXT: D2 F2 D2 F2 R B2 L D2 L2 F2 L' D' B' U2 F L2 D2 R' D2 L U2


----------



## pdilla (Jan 17, 2012)

immortalchaos29 said:


> NEXT: D2 F2 D2 F2 R B2 L D2 L2 F2 L' D' B' U2 F L2 D2 R' D2 L U2



U2 F' D L2 F R F R2 L U L' R U' R' // 2x2x3
L2 U' L2 U2 r' U L U' r // xxxcross
L U L' d L' U' L2 F' L' F // F2L 4
U r U R' U' r' F R F' // OLL
U R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 U2 // PLL
http://tinyurl.com/algU2F-DL2FRFR2

Next: U' R B D2 B' F' L2 R2 B F' L R' D' B U2 F' R' D2 U2 L F R B F2


----------



## Rpotts (Jan 18, 2012)

pdilla said:


> Next: U' R B D2 B' F' L2 R2 B F' L R' D' B U2 F' R' D2 U2 L F R B F2


 
x2 R D R D R2 D // Cross (6)
R U' R' U' L' U' L // F2L 1 (7, 13) 
U R U R' L U L' // F2L 2 (7, 20)
R2 U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R2' U R // F2L 3+4 (11, 31)
[R U R' F': R U R' U R U2 R'] // COLL (15, 46)
U M2 U M' U2 M U M2 // EPLL (8, 54)

Alternatively (and better lol) :

x2 R D R D R2 D // Cross (6)
U' R U2 R2 U R2 U R' // F2L 1+2 (8, 14)
L' U L U2 L U' L2 U' L U2 L' U2 L // F2L 3+4 + OLL (13, 27)
y2 R2 u' R2' u R2 y R2' u R2 u' R2 // PLL (10, 37)

Next : L2 U' R2 B2 L2 B2 U2 L2 D' L2 U' L B2 F' U2 L U' L' D' F L2


----------



## Dacuba (Jan 18, 2012)

Rpotts said:


> Next : L2 U' R2 B2 L2 B2 U2 L2 D' L2 U' L B2 F' U2 L U' L' D' F L2



Inspection: y'
Cross: (l R) U2 x U L F' (5/5)
F2L1: U L' U2 L U L' U' L (8/13)
F2L2: y' U L' U2 L U L' U' L (8/21)
F2L3: U' R' U2 R (U y') L' U L (8/29)
F2L4: L U' L' U2 L U' L' (7/36)

OLL: U' /Standard fish (10/46)
PLL: M2 U' M2 U' M' U2 M2 U2 M' (9/54)
AUF: U' (1/55)

Or 60 HTM

Liked that 

Next:
F2 L2 B2 F2 U R2 B2 U2 F2 D U2 B' D2 R D B' D' B L B R2


----------



## pdilla (Jan 19, 2012)

Dacuba said:


> Next:
> F2 L2 B2 F2 U R2 B2 U2 F2 D U2 B' D2 R D B' D' B L B R2



x' // inspection
U R' U r' U F D' L2 // xcross
L' U L R' U2 R U2 R' U R // F2L 2
L' U2 L U' R U R' U' F U' R' F' R // F2L 3 & 4
U2 R U R' U' R' F R F' // OLL
U2 x f R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R // PLL
http://tinyurl.com/algx-UR-Ur-UFD

Longer than I like, but fairly straightforward.

Next: L' U2 R' B R2 F R D2 U2 R2 U' R U2 R B' F2 L' F L R2 U2 R' F U2 F'


----------



## Rpotts (Jan 19, 2012)

pdilla said:


> Next: L' U2 R' B R2 F R D2 U2 R2 U' R U2 R B' F2 L' F L R2 U2 R' F U2 F'



x' // cross 
U L' R U' B2 R' B U R B R' L // XXXcross (12)
U B' R' U2 R B // pair 4 (6, 18)
y2 F' U' L' U F l' U' L U l // OLLCP (10, 28)
U M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 // EPLL (8, 36)

Only a few moves off FMC PB with FreeFOP.

Next: B' R2 F' R2 F L2 R2 B R2 B2 U' R' B2 D' B' L' B2 U B2 L


----------



## Brest (Jan 19, 2012)

pdilla said:


> Next: L' U2 R' B R2 F R D2 U2 R2 U' R U2 R B' F2 L' F L R2 U2 R' F U2 F'


 
x' U L' U L U2 L' U L // 1st pair
U R U2 R' U y R' F U' R F' // 2nd/3rd pair
d' R' F R F' // EOLS
U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' // OLL
U R2' F2 R U2 R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F R2 U2 // PLL



Rpotts said:


> Next: B' R2 F' R2 F L2 R2 B R2 B2 U' R' B2 D' B' L' B2 U B2 L



U L F' U2 F' // 2x2x2
d L' U r' U2 L F' U // 2x2x3
x F U F' z // EO
U' R U2 R U' R // F2L-1
U' R' U' R U R' U R L U L' U L U2 L' // LSLL

Next: F L2 B' L2 F R2 D2 B2 D2 B D R D2 B' D2 B L' D' R' B' F2


----------



## ottozing (Jan 19, 2012)

F' D F R2 L U' D2
z' y R U2 R U R' U R U2 R2
M U M'
U2 R U2 R2 F R F' R U2 R'
x2 U' R' U' R U' R' U R U R B' R' B
L2 D2 L2 y' U' R2 U2 R2 S' U2 S
M2 U2 M2
U R U2 R' U x' z R U' R' D R U R' F D' F'
x' U' R U' L' U R' z R2 U R' U' R2 U

Next - L D' R' F' L2 U2 L B L D2 R F U R' D F2 D' B' D2 B' R2 B R' D R2


----------



## pdilla (Jan 19, 2012)

ottozing said:


> Next - L D' R' F' L2 U2 L B L D2 R F U R' D F2 D' B' D2 B' R2 B R' D R2



U2 F2 U2 L D2 B' D F L' U2 L D2 // xxcross
U' R' U' R U2 R U R' d// setup
R' U' R B' U B // F2L 3 & 4
R2 U R2 U R2 U' R D R' U' R D' R U2 // ZBLL


next: D2 U2 R B D F' L2 F2 D U B' U2 D2 L2 B' L' F R L F2 U2 L2 U2 D' L2


----------



## Rpotts (Jan 20, 2012)

pdilla said:


> next: D2 U2 R B D F' L2 F2 D U B' U2 D2 L2 B' L' F R L F2 U2 L2 U2 D' L2


 
z2 y D' R' F D // Cross (4)
U2 D R U' R' D' // Pair 1 (6, 10)
L U L' U2 L U' L' // Pair 2 (7, 17)
R' U R U2 y L U L' // Pair 3 (7, 24)
R' F R F' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R U' R' // Pair 4 (15, 39)
U F U R U' R' U R U2 R' U' R U R' F' // COLL (16, 55)
U' M' U' M2 U' M2 U' M' U2' M2 // EPLL (10, 65)

Lolwut movecount momentum change

Next: L2 U F2 L2 B2 U' L2 U' F2 L2 U2 B U2 B2 R' D F L' R' B2 F'


----------



## PandaCuber (Jan 20, 2012)

Moops said:


> R2 D R2 B2 D F2 R2 U' F2 L2 U F D' R U L F2 R F L' U'


 
Roux.

*Square:* U R U' R' D2
*FB:* U2 M2 F'
*SB:* U' R2 M' U2 R U R2' U2 R(Sexy Roux "Multi-blocking") r U R'
*CMLL:* F R' F' R U R U' R'
*EO:* U2 M U' M 
*LR:* U M' U2 M'
*4c:* U M' U2 M U2

Moves: 40(Quick count). Not bad for a speed solve.


----------



## Petezorzz (Jan 20, 2012)

R2 D R2 B2 D F2 R2 U' F2 L2 U F D' R U L F2 R F L' U'

CFOP.

*Cross:* D2 U F R' U B2 (6)
*F2L 1:* U2 L U' L' r U R' U' M (15)
*F2L 2:* U' R' U2 R U L U' L' (23)
*F2L 3:* U2 L' U2 L2 F' L' F (30)
*F2L 4:* U' R' U2 R U' R' U R (38)
*OLL:* U2 L' U' L U' L' U L U L F' L' F (51)
*PLL:* U2 R U R' U' R F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U (64)

Well that was interesting. 

+ 0 rotations
+ decent move count
+ fullstep
- nothing interesting besides that cool F2L insert 

I am looking into learning full OLL. I know about 15-20 cases at the moment


----------



## Brest (Jan 20, 2012)

Rpotts said:


> Next: L2 U F2 L2 B2 U' L2 U' F2 L2 U2 B U2 B2 R' D F L' R' B2 F'


 
x2 U R D x L' U L U2 R' U' x' D R' // XXcross
U2 R U R' F U F' // 3rd pair
R' F R F' // 4th pair
L' r' U2 R U R' U2 L U' r // CPEOLL
U M2 U M' U2 M U M2 U // EPLL
alg.garron

Next: R2 B2 D' L2 U2 R2 D' R2 U2 B2 F2 L' B D' B R2 L' B D F2 L' U2


----------



## ottozing (Jan 20, 2012)

B2 D U B L D' L2
B' R U2 R2 U' R'
B' L U2 L' U' B U' B'
U' B' U2 B U' B' U B
R B' R' U' R B R' B' U B
U' L F' L B2 L' F L B2 L2

NEXT-U D L2 F B' U L2 B F2 D U2 B R' D' B U' D F' R D' B2 L' R2 F2


----------



## pdilla (Jan 20, 2012)

U D L2 F B' U L2 B F2 D U2 B R' D' B U' D F' R D' B2 L' R2 F2

R' D2 R' F L D' (U2) R' D2 // xcross + setup
d R' U' R // F2L 2
d' L U L' // F2L 3
U' R' U2 R d' R U R' // F2L 4
U2 R' F R U R' U' F' U R // OLL
y R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U' // PLL
http://tinyurl.com/algR-D2R-FLD-U2

Man, my R perm is long looking, but it's fingertrick friendly.

Next: L2 D L D' R2 F' B2 D' R' B U' B2 R L2 U F B' L U' F2 B2 R L' B R'


----------



## Brest (Jan 22, 2012)

pdilla said:


> Next: L2 D L D' R2 F' B2 D' R' B U' B2 R L2 U F B' L U' F2 B2 R L' B R'


 
x' D2 U R' F // cross
U' R' U2 R U' R' U R // 1st pair
d' U' L' U L // 2nd pair
y R' U R // 3rd pair
U2 F R' F' R U' R U R' // EOLS
R D' R U' R' D R U' R2 U R2 U R2 U2 // ZBLL

Next: F L2 B' L2 F R2 D2 B2 D2 B D R D2 B' D2 B L' D' R' B' F2


----------



## pdilla (Jan 22, 2012)

Brest said:


> Next: F L2 B' L2 F R2 D2 B2 D2 B D R D2 B' D2 B L' D' R' B' F2



y // inspection
R D F D2 R U’ F U F R2 U2 R2 F’ // xxcross
U L U2 L’ r’ U L U’ x // F2L 3
U2 L’ U L U L’ U L U2 d R l U’ R’ U l' // EOLS
U R2 U R2 U R2 U' R D R' U' R D' R U // ZBLL


Next: D2 F' R2 L2 B L F R2 D' U2 R' D' L' R' U' B' L' B2 F' R2 U' R L2 U' L2


----------



## Cubenovice (Jan 22, 2012)

pdilla said:


> Next: D2 F' R2 L2 B L F R2 D' U2 R' D' L' R' U' B' L' B2 F' R2 U' R L2 U' L2



on inverse
EO line - R D B L'
block 1 - F' B' U' B'
block 2 - U F U2 F' U' F
pair - F' U' F U2 F' U' F
pair - U B' U' B U' B' U' B
EP - B U B' U B U2 B' U
COP - L F L' B L F' L' B'

NEXT R' L' U' F B' U2 L' F2 U B2 D B' U2 D' F' U D' L U2 D' B2 D2


----------



## Brest (Jan 22, 2012)

Cubenovice said:


> NEXT R' L' U' F B' U2 L' F2 U B2 D B' U2 D' F' U D' L U2 D' B2 D2


 
R' L' U' F B' U2 L' F2 U B2 D B' U2 D' F' U D' L U2 D' B2 D2 

y' U R U r // 1x2x2
D' L D L' // 1x2x2
U L U' R' U' l // 2x2x2/CE pair
U y R' U F2 R // F2L-1
L' U L y' R U R' // EOLS
R' U2 R U R2 D' R U R' D R2 U // ZBLL
alg.garron

Next: F U2 B2 D2 U2 B L2 F' D2 F' L2 U' B' R F2 R2 U2 R2 U' L' R'


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 22, 2012)

Brest said:


> Next: F U2 B2 D2 U2 B L2 F' D2 F' L2 U' B' R F2 R2 U2 R2 U' L' R'


 
This solve was EASY. 
Speedsolved in 9.61.

Rouxblock with mismatched 2x-cross: y U' F B R U R2 z2 [6]
Mismatched 3rd pair: R U' R' U D' R U' R' D [9/15]
Mismatched 4th pair:U R U' R' U' R U R' [8/23]
ZBLL (COLL forcing EPLL skip, really): y2 R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' [11/34]
Middle layer: z E2 M E2 M [4/38]

R B' L U2 B' R2 D' R B' R U2 L2 D2 R' F2 R' F2 R B2 D2


----------



## cityzach (Jan 22, 2012)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> R B' L U2 B' R2 D' R B' R U2 L2 D2 R' F2 R' F2 R B2 D2


 
CFOP

Cross: U B2 R' F R D2
F2L 1: y' U R' U R U' R' U R
F2L 2: R U' R' y' R' U' R
F2L 3: y' U R U R' U R U' R'
F2L 4: U2 y F R' F' R
OLL: U2 (F R U R' U' x2) F'
PLL: U' R U R' F' R U2 R' U2 R' F R U R U2 R' U2

next: R2 U B2 U F2 D' L2 U F2 D R2 B' U' R F2 D' L2 B' U' L2 U'


----------



## ottozing (Jan 22, 2012)

B' D F' D L' D2 F' U'
x U R2 U' x' U R U'
x R' U R U'
R2 x U' R2 U2 R U2 R U
z' U x' U' R' U L' U' R2 U' R' U2 Rw
U M2 U M2 U' E2 M' E2 M'

Next-F2 U' F' L2 D2 R' B' R2 D R' F L2 F' L2 R' D L2 B D' U' R B D'


----------



## pdilla (Jan 24, 2012)

ottozing said:


> Next-F2 U' F' L2 D2 R' B' R2 D R' F L2 F' L2 R' D L2 B D' U' R B D'



y // inspection
L U L2 D' R' D R2 F' L F2 U' L' F // xxcross
L U2 L' d L' U' L // F2L 3
U L U L' U' d' R' U2 R d' U' l R U’ R’ U l' // EOLS
L U' R' U L' U R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R' U // ZBLL

Next: U' R F2 D B' D L D' L' F2 R2 F U B2 D2 R U2 D2 B' D' F' R' U2 F L2


----------



## ottozing (Jan 26, 2012)

x2 B D2 F2 L F2 L Uw L Uw' 
y' U' F U2 F2 L' U2 L F 
U2 y' L' U2 L U L' U' L
U' R U R' U' R' F R F'
U2 R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R

Next- D2 L2 R F D' R F' D' L' F2 D U2 F2 R B' L' R U2 R2 D U2 F L


----------



## Brest (Jan 26, 2012)

ottozing said:


> Next- D2 L2 R F D' R F' D' L' F2 D U2 F2 R B' L' R U2 R2 D U2 F L


 
F R2 // pseudo 2x2x2

switch to inverse (premoves R2 F')
L' F' U2 D' R2 U2 R' L B R' F2 U2 D' F2 L D F R' D F' R' L2 D2

U // 2x2x2
L' D' B2 D' // pseudo 2x2x3 (add premove D2)
B L B2 L // pseudo F2L-1 (add premove L2)
B' L B2 L' // separate last F2L pair
B' D' R' B2 R D B // EOLS / leave 3 corners
L2 D2 R2 F' // add premoves
alg.garron 24 htm

invert and switch back
F R2 (1) D2 L2 B' D' R' B2 R D (2) B L B2 L' B L' B2 (3) L' B' D B2 D L (4) U'

A few commutator inserts that cancel moves:
(1) [B U2 B', D2] = B U2 B' D2 B U2 B' D2 / 2 moves cancel
(2) [R', B L2 B'] = R' B L2 B' R B L2 B' / 3 moves cancel
(3a) [B' D2 B, U2] = B' D2 B U2 B' D2 B U2 / 1 move cancels
(3b) [U2, L D L'] = U2 L D L' U2 L D' L' / 1 move cancels
(4) [L', D R2 D'] L' D R2 D' L D R2 D' / 3 moves cancel

F R2 D2 L2 B' D' R' B2 R D R' B L2 B' R B L' B2 L' B L' B2 L' B' D B2 D L U' (29 htm)
F R2 D2 L2 B' D' R' B2 R D B L B2 L' B L' B2 L' B' D B2 D2 R2 D' L D R2 D' U' (29 htm)


Next: B2 R' B2 R B2 R2 F2 R' U2 L2 R' U' F R D F' D2 L F' U2 B


----------



## ottozing (Jan 26, 2012)

R L' B F L U F' D
R' U R U R B' U R D' R2 D
U B U' B2 U2 B R B R' B2 L U L' U' B U
B' U' B R' U2 R
Dw L2 U L' U2 L U' L' U L2 U' L' U L U L'
U R U R' U R U' R D R' U' R D' R2
U' B2 U M U2 M' U B2
Next-D' F' D2 U F2 D' R' L' B' D' R U' R U2 B D B' F' L2 U2 R2 U B D F


----------



## pdilla (Jan 26, 2012)

ottozing said:


> Next- D2 L2 R F D' R F' D' L' F2 D U2 F2 R B' L' R U2 R2 D U2 F L



U F R' F' D R' D2 L2 F2 D F2 // 2x2x3
U' L' U L U2 L' F U' F2 L2 F // F2L 3, 4
U2 F R' F' R2 r' U R U' R' U' M' // OLL
U' x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R // PLL

*SORRY for late...*

Next: B2 U2 R2 F' U2 B R2 U2 R2 F2 U2 F L' B' R2 F' R F' L' U B2


----------



## Brest (Jan 26, 2012)

ottozing said:


> Next-D' F' D2 U F2 D' R' L' B' D' R U' R U2 B D B' F' L2 U2 R2 U B D F


 
x2 D L2' R' F R2 // pseudo cross
F U F' R U R' D // XXcross
U2 L U' L' U' r' U r d' R' // 3rd/4th pairs
r U R' U R U2 r' // OLL(CP)
M2' U M2' U' E2 M' E2 M' // EPLL
alg.garron

Ninja edit:


pdilla said:


> Next: B2 U2 R2 F' U2 B R2 U2 R2 F2 U2 F L' B' R2 F' R F' L' U B2


 
y R2 F d' R' U' R' U' R' // Xcross
U' L U' L' F // 2nd pair
L' U' L U L' U' L // 3rd pair
U' F R' F' R2 U2 R' // EOLS
L' U' L U' R U' L' U R' U2 L // COLL
U2 M2' U' M' U2' M U' M2' // EPLL
alg.garron

y' R U2 R' U' R U L' R' U R U' L U2 R' // ZBLL
alg.garron

Next: L' F2 L' F2 R2 D2 L F2 R' B2 F L D' U R F' R' U2 R D2 F2


----------



## pdilla (Jan 26, 2012)

Brest said:


> Next: L' F2 L' F2 R2 D2 L F2 R' B2 F L D' U R F' R' U2 R D2 F2




L2 D' R' L' U F U R2 U2 L D L' U' L d L' U L (R U' R') u // xxcross + setup
R U R' // F2L 3
U2 L' U2 L d' L U L' // EOLS
U R' U' R F U' R' U' R U F' U R' U R U' // ZBLL

Next: R' B2 R' F2 L' B2 R2 D2 B2 F2 D R2 B U F R2 D2 B R' D' R


----------



## mDiPalma (Jan 26, 2012)

pdilla said:


> Next: R' B2 R' F2 L' B2 R2 D2 B2 F2 D R2 B U F R2 D2 B R' D' R



F x2 F2 x' F' y' F x F x' F y F' <<<eoline
y' F y' F y F' y' F2 y F2 y' F2 y F2 <<<BL block
x2 F' y' F2 y F y' F y' F' y F' y' F <<<FL block
y F' y F y' F y F' y' F2 y F' y' F2 y F' <<< FR block
y' F y F y' F2 y F2 y' F' y F y' F y F y' F <<<BR block into COLL
y F y' F y F y' F y F y' F' y F' y' F' y F2 y' F<<< EPLL

=48 F moves, 47 cube rotations, best ZZ solve ever.

next: U' F2 B2 R' L' U R2 F U' D B' U D' F R2 D' L' B2 D2 B L R2 F R U


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 26, 2012)

Scramble: U' F2 B2 R' L' U R2 F U' D B' U D' F R2 D' L' B2 D2 B L R2 F R U
XCross: L F' D B' z F' R2
F2L 2: R U2 R' F U F'
F2L 3: U' R U' R' F' U' F
F2L 4: U' R' U R' F R F' R
CLL: L U2 L' U2 r' U L U' x
ELL: U L' U' L U M' U' L' U l
Next: L2 B' U2 L2 B' R2 D2 R2 B D2 B L B U2 L' U F D F U'


----------



## jrb (Jan 26, 2012)

x2 U' L F' D2 L' // cross
R' U' R U' R U R' L U L' U // 1st pair
y R U2 R' U' R U R' // 2nd pair
L' U L y' L' U L // 3rd pair
U' R U' R' y' U R' U2 R U2 R' U' R // 4th pair+EO
U2 R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R y' // OLL
R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U' // PLL
alg.garron

Next:R2 F2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 B2 D' F2 U' L' U R F R D F' D2 F' R2


----------



## ottozing (Jan 26, 2012)

U R U L' F2 D'
R' F' R L D F2 D'
L' B F U' F' U B' U L U2 L
U L U2 L' U L U L' U L U2 R U R' L' U2 R U R'
F2 U' M' U2 M U' F2 U2

NEXT-D' R' U2 F' B D R' L U2 B' R U D2 B' D L' U B R' D' R F' R2


----------



## pdilla (Jan 27, 2012)

U' D' R L F D2 R2 U' F R2 D2 // xcross
R' U2 R2 U R2 U R // F2L 2
y' L' U2 L U' F U R U R2 F' R2 U R' // F2L 3, 4
F' U' L' U L F // OLL
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U' // PLL

Next: U2 B' L2 F D2 R2 F' L2 F L B2 R' D U' B U F' U F' R' F2


----------



## ottozing (Jan 27, 2012)

L2 D2 L' D F' U
D' B' L' D L2 B2 L'
B' R2 B' R' B R Lw
B U' B' U2 B' U2 B
Dw' R B' R' U2 R B R' L U L'
U L' U2 L U2 R U' L' U R' L
U' R2 U S' U2 S U R2

NEXT-L' F U B2 F' L2 U2 D2 L2 R' U2 F D U F2 L2 B2 R' B' R D' U2 F' B2 R


----------



## pdilla (Jan 27, 2012)

ottozing said:


> NEXT-L' F U B2 F' L2 U2 D2 L2 R' U2 F D U F2 L2 B2 R' B' R D' U2 F' B2 R



U2 L U R F D F R2 D2 L U2 R2 // xxcross 
y R U R' L U2 R U2 R' U L' // F2L 3, 4
R' U' R U' R' U R U R B' R' B // OLL
U d x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 // PLL

Next: B2 D2 L2 D' F2 D2 L2 U L2 D' L2 U2 R' B' L2 R B L R2 B U'


----------



## Rpotts (Jan 27, 2012)

pdilla said:


> Next: B2 D2 L2 D' F2 D2 L2 U L2 D' L2 U2 R' B' L2 R B L R2 B U'


 
x2 U2 F' D R' F' // 2x2x2 (5)
L' U L2 B U' L // 2x2x3 (6, 11)
L U' L' // EO (2, 13)
y U' R' U R U R // Leave 5 corners (6, 19)
x2 y' D R' U' R D' R' U R // Leave 3 corners (8, 27)
D' L U' L' D L U L' // Last 3 corners (8, 35)
alg.garron

Next : F2 R B2 U2 R B2 R B2 L' B2 L2 D B' D U2 F R' D2 R D' L


----------



## pdilla (Jan 27, 2012)

Rpotts said:


> Next : F2 R B2 U2 R B2 R B2 L' B2 L2 D B' D U2 F R' D2 R D' L


 
D2 R D' F R B2 // xcross
y R' U R2 U R' // F2L 2
R' U R U R' U' R // F2L 3
d' R' U2 R l U' R' U x // EOLS
F' U' F U' R2 F' U2 F U2 F R2 F' // ZBLL

Next: B2 F D2 L' U2 B2 R B2 R' L' B' U' R2 F2 D' B D' F' U D B' U2 R2 L' D2


----------



## Brest (Jan 30, 2012)

pdilla said:


> Next: B2 F D2 L' U2 B2 R B2 R' L' B' U' R2 F2 D' B D' F' U D B' U2 R2 L' D2


 
r' D F' D' U' l // 2x2x2
D L2 F' L' F D' L' U2 L' // 3x2x1
R' U R U2 R' U R // F2L-1E
U' M U' M' // F2L/EO
U2 F U R' U' R' F' U' R U R2 U' R' U2 F R F' // ZBLL
alg.garron

Next: B2 D' L2 D L2 B2 L2 F2 R2 U B2 U2 L2 B' R' B F2 L' D B' U2


----------



## ottozing (Jan 30, 2012)

x2 D L' D R'
U' Rw U' R' U R U Rw'
U' L U' L' U L' U' L
U2 Fw R U R' U' Fw' L U' L'
U' Dw' R U2 R' U2 R U' R'
U2 R U y R U' R' U R U2 R' U' R U R' F'
M2 U M2 U' E2 M' E2 M'

next-R U2 B2 R' B2 L' R2 D L U2 R F' L2 R' U L2 R F' L U R2 F L' U2 L


----------



## Brest (Jan 30, 2012)

ottozing said:


> next-R U2 B2 R' B2 L' R2 D L U2 R F' L2 R' U L2 R F' L U R2 F L' U2 L


 
y' R2 L F' D2 // cross
U2 L' U L2 U' L' // 1st pair
U' R U R' // 2nd pair
d' R U' R' // 3rd pair
L U2 L' // 4th pair
R' U2 R U2 l U' R' U x // OLLCP
U M2' U2' M' U' M2' U' M2' U' M' // EPLL
alg.garronz

Next: B L2 U2 R2 D2 F' L2 B' D2 U B2 L D F2 U2 B D' B' F' L'


----------



## pdilla (Jan 30, 2012)

Brest said:


> Next: B L2 U2 R2 D2 F' L2 B' D2 U B2 L D F2 U2 B D' B' F' L'


 
x // inspection
M D' F' M' x' D L D2 // xcross
U' L2 U R' F U' F' R // F2L 2
L' U L2 U2 L' U' L U L' U L' // L2S
F U R U' R' U R U' R' F' // OLLCP
R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U // EPLL

Next: F2 L2 U' F2 R2 U2 F2 D' B2 R F2 R' B' U2 L' D' F D' L2 F2 R'


----------



## ottozing (Jan 31, 2012)

R B' U R2 U' F' R2 F2
U' L2 U' L2 B' U' B L
B2 L U' R B2 R'
x' y' U' R' U R U' R2 U R U' R
Lw U L' U' R' U L U'
L2 U S U2 S' U L2

next-R L B' D' R F2 L F L' D2 B D L2 R' U2 L2 R U R L2 B' U2 D2 F' L2


----------



## JyH (Jan 31, 2012)

R L B' D' R F2 L F L' D2 B D L2 R' U2 L2 R U R L2 B' U2 D2 F' L2 

x2
D R' F' U' L D
d' L' U L2 U2 L'
y U R U' R' y R' U2 R
U R U' R' U R U R'
U r U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' r'
x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R B'

B2 L U' B D' U R U2 R2 U2 B2 F' R' F U L2 B L' F R2 L2 B' F D' R'


----------



## ottozing (Jan 31, 2012)

x 
R F' B Dw Rw U' Rw'
L' U L U' R' L U L' U' L'
F2 L F2 L'
U' R B' R' B R U R'
Dw L U2 L' y2 U' R' U2 R2 U R2 U R2 U' R'
U2 F' R U R' U' R' F R2 F U' R' U' R U F' R' 

Next-U' L2 U D L' D' U2 R B R' B R' F2 B L' B' F' R2 U' L2 U2 F B' R2 L'


----------



## pdilla (Feb 1, 2012)

ottozing said:


> Next-U' L2 U D L' D' U2 R B R' B R' F2 B L' B' F' R2 U' L2 U2 F B' R2 L'



R' F' U2 R L2 F R' U' R U F2 R D F' //xxxcross
F' L F' D2 R' D2 F2 L' // LE+PEC
U2 r U R' U' M U R U' R' // OLL
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PLL

Next: B' R2 U2 B' U2 F' D2 L2 B2 D2 U' F L' U' B R' D' R D2 L' F'

lol. xxxcross was accidental. Was going for xxcross on FL and FR.


----------



## LarsN (Feb 1, 2012)

D R2 D2 L U' L' y L U L'
R Rw2' U Rw U R U2 Rw2 U Rw' U2 Rw U Rw'
U2 U L' U R U' L U R'
M' U' M U' M' U' M' U' M U' M' U' M U2 M' U2 M2

Next: F' R B F' L' R U B F' U F2 D2 B' D' F U' R' B2 U2 R2 U2 R' B' D' L'


----------



## Iggy (Feb 1, 2012)

LarsN said:


> Next: F' R B F' L' R U B F' U F2 D2 B' D' F U' R' B2 U2 R2 U2 R' B' D' L'



x2 y'
Cross: D R' F R U y R2
F2L: #1: R U2 R' U y R U' R'
#2: R' U R U' y R U R'
#3: U2 L U L' U2 L U' L'
#4: U' R' U R U' R' U R
OLL: R U2 R' U' R U' R'
PLL: U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U2 (T perm)

Next: B2 U2 L2 R2 D' B2 F2 L2 D' B2 U2 L B2 L F' L2 F' U' L2 D2


----------



## pdilla (Feb 1, 2012)

Iggy said:


> Next: B2 U2 L2 R2 D' B2 F2 L2 D' B2 U2 L B2 L F' L2 F' U' L2 D2



y' // inspection
R' L2 U2 D' F2 L F D' F // xcross
U L' U2 L2 U L' // F2L 2
U L' U r' U L U' r // F2L 3
U2 R' U R U' R' U R // F2L 4
U2 R2 U R' U' R' U2 R' U2 R U R' D R' U R D' U' // ZBLL 

Next: R2 D2 L2 B2 U' L2 U L2 F2 L2 B F D' L U2 B' R' F' U2 B U2


----------



## Brest (Feb 1, 2012)

pdilla said:


> Next: R2 D2 L2 B2 U' L2 U L2 F2 L2 B F D' L U2 B' R' F' U2 B U2


 
L2 D' F L D' // cross
U L' U' L // 1st pair
U' R U R' // 2nd pair
y R' U' R U2 y R U R' // 3rd pair
d R U' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U2 R' U' R U' R' U R U L U' R' U M // ZBLL
alg.garron

Next: U L2 D L2 R2 F2 D' B2 L2 D' L2 D2 F U2 R' D2 B L2 B' D' F'


----------



## irontwig (Feb 2, 2012)

y2 R U R' B U B2 L' D2 R2 [X-cross]
U' L' U2 L U2 L' U' L [2nd pair]
U R U2 R' y U R U R' [3rd pair+EO]
U2 L' U L U L' U' L [4th pair]
R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R U2 [ZBL(o)L]

Next: B2 U2 D R' B R' L' F2 R' D' L' R2 F R' B' F' U' L2 F2 B2 R F D' B R2


----------



## pdilla (Feb 3, 2012)

irontwig said:


> Next: B2 U2 D R' B R' L' F2 R' D' L' R2 F R' B' F' U' L2 F2 B2 R F D' B R2


 

y' // inspection
U R' F R U' D' R' D2 F2 D F R' // xxcross
U L U2 L' U2 L U' L' // F2L 3
R' U2 R U2 R' U R // F2L 4
U' R U R' U R U2 R2 U' R U' R' U2 R U' // ZBLL

Next: U B2 U L2 B2 D2 R2 B2 R2 B2 L D' U' F2 R B L2 D2 B R F'


----------



## ottozing (Feb 3, 2012)

U R' F D2 F' B D2
F2 L2 U2 B L2 B'
R U2 R' U2 L' U L
U2 R U2 R2 F R F'
R U R' U R U L' U R' U' L
U M' U' M2 U' M U2 M' U' M' U

Next-F U' B2 U' L2 U2 R2 D' L' B F2 L' B' D' U' L2 R2 U' R L' F2 L2 B' U L2


----------



## Brest (Feb 3, 2012)

ottozing said:


> pdilla said:
> 
> 
> > Next: U B2 U L2 B2 D2 R2 B2 R2 B2 L D' U' F2 R B L2 D2 B R F'
> ...


CLL/ELL nice! I extended the 2x2x2 differently and found this:

U R' F D2 F' B D2 // 2x2x2
U2 F2 L2 // 2x2x3
F' L' U2 L2 F2 L' // 3rd pair / EO
y' U' R U' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U2 R U2 R' U' R U R D R' U2 R D' R2 U2 // ZBLS
alg.garron



ottozing said:


> Next-F U' B2 U' L2 U2 R2 D' L' B F2 L' B' D' U' L2 R2 U' R L' F2 L2 B' U L2


 
z2 D' R' D' R' D' R u' R // Xcross
M F' l' U L // 2nd pair
U' y' R U R' // 3rd pair
F R U R' U F' // EOLS
U' L' U' L U' L' U2 L // Sune
alg.garron

Next: D' L2 D' R2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U B2 D' R2 F' U2 F2 L' B' D2 B2 R2 D2


----------



## pdilla (Feb 3, 2012)

Brest said:


> Next: D' L2 D' R2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U B2 D' R2 F' U2 F2 L' B' D2 B2 R2 D2




y // inspection
D' U2 R2 D R // pairs
L' D' B R' F' D2 F L2 // xxcross
u y R U R' U' R U R' D' // LTS
U r' U2 R U R' U r // OLL
y x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R // PLL

Next: F L2 F2 U L' F B2 U' L D L2 U2 B' R2 D2 F U2 B R2 B2 U2


----------



## Brest (Feb 3, 2012)

pdilla said:


> Next: F L2 F2 U L' F B2 U' L D L2 U2 B' R2 D2 F U2 B R2 B2 U2


 
z x2 R' u' R2 u // 1x2x2
y r' U r U F R' U R' // 1x2x2
U' r' R2 U' // 1x2x3
r2 F' R // 1x2x3
U' M2' R' U' F' U F R // orient
r' U L' D2 L U' L' D2 l R U2 M U2 M U // permute
alg.garron

Next: D2 F' R2 B2 R2 U2 B2 F' D2 F2 D2 L' R2 F L B' U' B R D' R


----------



## pdilla (Feb 3, 2012)

Brest said:


> Next: D2 F' R2 B2 R2 U2 B2 F' D2 F2 D2 L' R2 F L B' U' B R D' R



L2 U2 R F U R L D U' L // xcross
U2 L' U' L // slot 2
d' R U R' // slot 3
U2 R' U R y l2 F' l' U l' // slot 4
y R2 U R U' R' U' R U2 R U' R2 U' R2 // ZBLL
alg.garron


Next" R2 D2 B2 L' F2 R' D2 F2 D2 L R2 F' U B2 F' L F D2 U' L' R


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 3, 2012)

pdilla said:


> Next" R2 D2 B2 L' F2 R' D2 F2 D2 L R2 F' U B2 F' L F D2 U' L' R


 
F L' R U' //1x2x2
z' y' L U2 L' U2 M' L U' L' //1x2x3
U R2 U2 R U R2' U2 R2 U2 R' U R U' R' //Second Block
F R U' R' U R U R' U R U' R' F' //CMLL
M' U M' U2 M' U M' //EO
M2 U' M'U2 M' U M2 // LR
U' M U2 M' //Perm

17.34
56 moves. (wow thats a lot...I gotta work on that)
3.23 TPS. 

alg.garron

Next: R2 B2 F2 D F2 L2 D F2 D' R2 U2 B' D' L U L F' R D L' U'


----------



## ottozing (Feb 4, 2012)

B U' B R D' L
B R2 B' U' B' R B2 U' B'
U' B' U B U2 L U L'
U2 R U' R' F' U2 F
U R U' L' U' R' U L
U M' U M U M' U2 M U' M' U' M U'

Next-L2 F2 L2 B2 D' R2 U B2 D2 F2 U F' U R F' D F' U' F' L' D2


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 4, 2012)

ottozing said:


> Next-L2 F2 L2 B2 D' R2 U B2 D2 F2 U F' U R F' D F' U' F' L' D2



Brest's solution:
Cross: x2 F' M' U x' D' L
F2L 1: U R' U R U' R U R'
F2L 2: y R U R2' U' R
F2L 3: U' R U2 R' U' R U R'
EOLS: y R' U' R U2 R' F' U F R
COLL: R U R' U F2 R U2 R' U2 R' F2 R
EPLL: M2' U M U2 M' U M2' U'
alg.garron

My solution:
Cross: B' R' B U' L D' R F' R'
F2L 1&2: x2 y2 R' U R F' U' F U R U' R' d' R U R'
F2L 3: y U R' U R2 U R'
F2L 4: y U R U R' U R U' R'
OLL edges: Skip
OLL corners: R U R' U R U2 R2 U' R U' R' U2' R
PLL corners: Skip
PLL edges: y' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2
B' R' B U' L D' R F' R'x2 y2 R' U R F' U' F U R U' R' d' R U R'y U R' U R2 U R'y U R U R' U R U'R'R U R' U R U2 R2 U' R U' R' U2' Ry' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2
Really like that website; very useful.

Next: B2 D L2 U B2 D' L2 D F2 L2 U' B R D U' B2 R' U' F' R F2 (that's the scramble that my PB single was set with - 25.87)


----------



## irontwig (Feb 4, 2012)

L2 R' D2 F [Square+pairs]
B2 R' B2 [Roux block]
U R B' R2 [2x2x3+2 pairs]
F' L2 F2 L2 F2 L F [F2L+square]
U' L' U2 B' U' B2 L' B' [LL] (26)

Next: R2 L' F' L2 B' L' B' D2 R' B D F' B2 D' F2 B' U2 B' L U R2 L2 F D' U


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 4, 2012)

irontwig said:


> Next: R2 L' F' L2 B' L' B' D2 R' B D F' B2 D' F2 B' U2 B' L U R2 L2 F D' U



Roux:
x2 y U' F' L2 F //1x2x2
r M U M' U2 L U' L' //1x2x3
U2 r2 U r' U R' U R' //R 1x2x2
M U M2 U2 r U R' //R 1x2x3
U' R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L // CMLL
U' M' U M' U2 M' U M U M U2 M // a + b
U' M2 U2 M2

alg.garron
This is my typical Roux solve.

CFOP:
L F2 R' B' D' F D' L' //XCross
L' U L U L' U L R' U2 R //F2L 2 Multislotting
U' f' L f // F2L 3
L' U2 L2 F' L' F U' L' U L //F2L 4
U' R' U' R U F R U R' U' R' U R U' F' //OLL
R B' R F2 R' B R F2 R2 U2 //PLL

alg.garron
This is the BEST CFOP solve Ive ever done in my life, hands down.

Next: L2 F2 L2 B2 D F2 U R2 U R2 U2 L' U2 B D B U2 B' D' F2


----------



## NecroNaster (Feb 4, 2012)

R2 U B2 U F2 D' L2 U F2 D R2 B' U' R F2 D' L2 B' U' L2 U' 
CFOP
Inspection: x y2
Cross: D' R' U L U2 L F'
F2L 1: U2 R' U R
F2L 2: U2 L' U L U' L' U' L
F2L 3: U L U2 L' d L' U' L
F2L 4: U R' U R U2 R' U R
OLL: U2 F (R U R' U) F' U2 y' R' F R F'
PLL: U (x) R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R B

NEXT: L' U2 D F D2 L' U2 B D2 U L2 R' B D' U' L2 U2 R2 F B U D2 R U2 D2


----------



## Brest (Feb 4, 2012)

NecroNaster said:


> NEXT: L' U2 D F D2 L' U2 B D2 U L2 R' B D' U' L2 U2 R2 F B U D2 R U2 D2


 
x' y' M' F u R // pseudo cross
u2 L U L' D // Xcross
U' R U R' // 2nd pair
d' U' R U' R' U R U R' // 3rd pair
y U M' U' M U2 r U' r' // ZBLS
y F R U' R' U R U R' U R U' R' F' // ZBLL
alg.garron

Next: L2 F2 D' U2 L2 D' F2 D' F2 U' L2 F L2 R' B2 U2 L D' L2 R' B'


----------



## irontwig (Feb 4, 2012)

D' F' R B2 U [First block]
B2 L U' F2 U L [Pseudo 2nd block]
U2 B' U2 B' R B R' [CMLL]
F2 D L R' B2 L' R D B2 D F B' L' B' F2 U2 [LSE (meh)]

Next: U2 B2 L' D2 B' U2 D2 B2 U2 D2 F D2 R2 B' L2 D2 B2 D F B U L' B2 F' R'


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 5, 2012)

irontwig said:


> Next: U2 B2 L' D2 B' U2 D2 B2 U2 D2 F D2 R2 B' L2 D2 B2 D F B U L' B2 F' R'



Cross: R U2 R2 F U R U' F' U 
F2L 1: x2 y2 R' U' R d' F' U F 
F2L 2: F U F' B U' B' 
F2L 3: y' U2' R U' R' U' F' U' F 
F2L 4: y' F' U F R U2' R' 
OLL edges: F R U R' U' F' 
OLL corners: U2 R U R' U R U2 R2 U' R U' R' U2' R 
PLL corners: x R2' D2' R U R' D2' R U' R x' U 
PLL edges: M2 U' M2 U' M U2' M2 U2' M U2'
alg.garron
Typical solve for me.

Next: U R2 D F' D2 B R2 F L D2 F2 B2 R2 U B2 D' B2 U2 F2


----------



## pdilla (Feb 6, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> Next: U R2 D F' D2 B R2 F L D2 F2 B2 R2 U B2 D' B2 U2 F2






U2 D2 F' B2 L' F U R2 b' // xxcross



U' L' U R U2 L F' L F R' r' // EOLTS



U R' U' L U' R2 U M x U' R2 U2 R' U' R2 // ZBLL
alg.garron

Impractical, but w/e... trying it out.

Next: R2 U2 F U R2 F U F2 R2 B R' F L R2 D2 B' L' R D U F' D R' D2 L2


----------



## ottozing (Feb 6, 2012)

x' F' B R B' F' L D F2 R'
x' y' U' D F D' L2 U' R' F R L R' F R
U' L U L' y' R U' R'
U2 L' B L' B' L2
U' M2 U M' U2 M U M2

Next-L2 B2 D' B2 D2 U' F B2 R L B' L2 D' R' L2 U' F B R2 F B R B L2 R2


----------



## Rpotts (Feb 6, 2012)

pdilla said:


> Next: R2 U2 F U R2 F U F2 R2 B R' F L R2 D2 B' L' R D U F' D R' D2 L2


 
x2 R L D' B U2 L y M' U R U' x' // XXCross (11)
y U R' U' R F R' F' R // F2L 3 + stuff (8, 19)
y' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L // L perm (10, 29)
y' F2 L' U2 L U L' U L R U2 R' U' R U' R' F2 // 2 Twist (16, 45)

lolwut.garron

EDIT: Ninja'd 

Ottozing's scramble : L2 B2 D' B2 D2 U' F B2 R L B' L2 D' R' L2 U' F B R2 F B R B L2 R2

x2 D' F L F R2 D2 U' L U' L' // 2x2x2 + edge (10)
F U' R' U' F2 R // XXCross (6, 16)
R U' R2 U' F R F' // F2L-1 + EO (6, 22)
U2 R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R U' R' // F2L 4 (12, 34) 
R' U L U' R U L' U'// COLL -> EPLL skip (7, 41) 

alg.garron
Next : D2 B' L2 B' U2 F2 D2 U2 F R2 F' U' F' D2 F R D2 B2 F' R2 F2


----------



## kasochi (Feb 6, 2012)

Rpotts said:


> Next : D2 B' L2 B' U2 F2 D2 U2 F R2 F' U' F' D2 F R D2 B2 F' R2 F2



Roux:
z2 U' M // FB 1x1x3
D' r' u' // FB 1x2x3
U M r' U R' U' r U r2 // SB 1x2x2 
U' R U2 R' U' R U R' // SB 1x2x3
U F R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' F' // CMLL
M' U M U M' // EO
U M' U2 M U // UL/UR edge
M' U2 M' U2 // M-slice edge
http://tinyurl.com/algz2U-MFB1x1x3

Next: F U' L F U' D2 F U' D2 B L U2 L' U2 L D2 F2 B2 R2 B2 D2


----------



## pdilla (Feb 7, 2012)

kasochi said:


> Next: F U' L F U' D2 F U' D2 B L U2 L' U2 L D2 F2 B2 R2 B2 D2



Trying a Petrus+Fridrich hybrid.


y2 // inspection
F R' U' R U' B // 2x2x2
F D' F2 D R' F // 2x2x3
R F U R2 U' F' R // xxxcross
F' U' F // LS
d' R' U2 R U' r' F2 r U2 R' U' r' F r U' R// ZBLL

Next: R2 D2 U' F D2 R B' U2 D' F' L R' F L2 U2 L B2 L B U2 B2 L' F R' L2


----------



## Rpotts (Feb 8, 2012)

pdilla said:


> Trying a Petrus+Fridrich hybrid.
> 
> F' U' F // LS



Only part of the solution that's Fridrich. 



> Next: R2 D2 U' F D2 R B' U2 D' F' L R' F L2 U2 L B2 L B U2 B2 L' F R' L2


 
z2 R F D L2 F2 L // xcross (6)
R U R' U R' U' R // f2l 2 (7, 13)
L F' L' F L F' L U F U' R U' R' // f2l (13, 26) 
U r' U2 R U R' U r // OLL (8, 34)
M2 U' M U2' M' U' M2 U2 // PLL (8, 42)

Next : U2 R2 F' L2 R2 D2 L2 R2 F' R2 B R' U B R B R2 D' L2 D'


----------



## Brest (Feb 8, 2012)

Rpotts said:


> Next : U2 R2 F' L2 R2 D2 L2 R2 F' R2 B R' U B R B R2 D' L2 D'


 
U L2 U L' U' // 2x2x2
x U R' U' R U R' U' // 2x2x3
x F R' F' R' U2 R2 U' R' U' // F2L-1
x' U' R' U z' // F2L
R' U2 R U R' U R // OLL
y' R2 U R2 U' R2' U' D R2 U' R2' U R2 D' // PLL
alg.garron

Next: D' L2 B2 D' L2 D2 F2 L2 D' U2 L' D R2 B2 L2 B R B L2 B U'


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (Feb 8, 2012)

Brest said:


> y' R2 U R2 U' R2' U' D R2 U' R2' U R2 D' // PLL


Gosh I logged in just to say, that's one wickedly sexy T-perm. Will post my solve later, meanwhile the next person please use this scramble.

D' L2 B2 D' L2 D2 F2 L2 D' U2 L' D R2 B2 L2 B R B L2 B U'

Cross: z2 L R D' F U' R2 U' L2 (8/8)
F2L1: U' R' U R U' R' U' R (8/16)
F2L2: y' R' U R U L' U' L (7/23)
F2L3: R U' R' y R U' R' (6/29)
F2L4: U' L' U' L U' L' U L (8/37)
OLL: U' F R U R' U' F' f R U R' U' f' (13/50)
PLL: U' x U2 r' U' r U2 l' U R' U' R2 D2' (12/62)

Decent movecount for me =P, I'm disgustingly inefficient and usually average around _68_ moves. 

Next: B2 L2 R2 D' F2 D R2 D2 R2 U' L2 F L2 U' R B' R' U L2 R' U' **this one**


----------



## irontwig (Feb 8, 2012)

R' F' U B U B' R2 F' B' D F D' B D2 F' L F2 U F' D' F U' F' D2 F' D2 L' U' (28)

R' F' U B U B' R2 [2x2x3]
F' D F.D F' L F*D F' D2 L' U' [Leaving 4 corners]

.=F' D' B' D F D' B D
*=F U F' D' F U' F' D

Couldn't be bothered to check the entire skeleton for insertions

Next: R2 L' F L B' L2 B' L U' B' R2 B' U2 L2 R B L' F L2 D' B' D2 F L R'


----------



## pdilla (Feb 10, 2012)

Rpotts said:


> Only part of the solution that's Fridrich.


 
lol. Should have said ZZ too. 



irontwig said:


> Next: R2 L' F L B' L2 B' L U' B' R2 B' U2 L2 R B L' F L2 D' B' D2 F L R'



F R2 D B' // 2x2x2
U' F2 L' F L2 // 2x2x3
R U' R2 F R F U R' F2 R L' U' L U F // xxxcross
R' F R F' // EOLS
U2 R' U2 R U R' U R2 U' L' U R' U' L // ZBLL

Not happy with the xxxcross efficiency, but worth the multislot I guess...

Next: D' R' B U D2 R' U' B2 L2 B' U' D F U2 B' F L' U' B' F U2 D' B L' F2


----------



## irontwig (Feb 11, 2012)

U L' B' R' U' R B U' F' U' F U2 F' U F U' F U2 L' U' L' U F U' R' D B' D2 (28)

On the inverse:

D2 B D' R [2x2x2+2 pairs]
U F' U' L U L U2 F' [F2L-1]
U F' U' F U2 F' U F [F2L]
U B' R' U R B L U' L' [LL]
L [Undo pseudoness]

Pre-move saves the day. 

Next: F' R B' R' L' B R' D2 F R U2 B L' U2 B U2 F2 U' L U B2 L' R D' U'


----------



## Petezorzz (Feb 11, 2012)

F' R B' R' L' B R' D2 F R U2 B L' U2 B U2 F2 U' L U B2 L' R D' U'

x2 R' U2 F L R' U F' [Left 1x1x2 Block]
M U2 L M2 U' L' [Left 1x2x3 Block]
R' U2 R' U' L' B' L [Right 1x1x2 Block]
M U2 F' U2 F r U r' Right 1x2x3 Block]
R U R' U' R' F R F' 
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' [Top corners]
U' R U R' U' M' U R U' r' 
M2 U M' U M U2 M' U M [Good edges]
M2 M' U2 M U2 M2 U M2 
U2 M' U2 M U2 M U2 M' U' [Finish solve] 

Probably the worst thing I've done. Took me about 30-45 mins to work out a 'decent' solution. (For me at least)


----------



## y235 (Feb 11, 2012)

Petezorzz said:


> F' R B' R' L' B R' D2 F R U2 B L' U2 B U2 F2 U' L U B2 L' R D' U'
> 
> x2 R' U2 F L R' U F' [Left 1x1x2 Block]
> M U2 L M2 U' L' [Left 1x2x3 Block]
> ...


 
You didn't gave a scramble so I will bring one and do it:
D L2 U F2 R2 D2 F2 L2 F2 L2 U L F R2 F2 D F' U R2 D' F'
EOLINE: z2 y' D R L' U' L' y R2 L' D' 
F2L: L U R U2 R U2 L' U' L' 
U' R' L' U' L 
R U R U R U2 R U R'
U R' U R U2 R' U R 
OCLL: L' U' L U' L' U2 L 
PLL: U2 x' R U' R D2 R' U R D2 R2

Next: F' U2 F' R2 B R2 B2 F' L2 U2 B U' B' F2 D' B U2 R' U' R' F


----------



## timelonade (Feb 11, 2012)

Scramble: F' U2 F' R2 B R2 B2 F' L2 U2 B U' B' F2 D' B U2 R' U' R' F 

Inspection: x
Cross: B U2 L' R U' L' R' U' y' R2
F2L: y' R2 B R2 B'
y' U R' U R U L' U' L
y' L U2 L2 B L B' 
U' R' U' R d' R U R'
OLL: U r U r' U R U' R' M' U R U2 r'
PLL: d' R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 F' U F

lol, y'y'y'y'y'y'y'

Next: R D' L2 U R' F2 L U2 D2 F2 L2 B2 U2 L F2 D' U2 B2 D' F2 L D U2 R D2


----------



## irontwig (Feb 11, 2012)

F' L U R L D' [Roux block]
B' U2 B L B D' B' [2x2x3+3 pairs]
F' L D F D' [F2L]
F' L' F L' F' L2 F L2 [LL] (26)

Next: D2 L2 B R2 F2 R2 L2 D L2 R2 U2 R' F R2 D2 F2 U D' R2 F2 B' D B' L2 U'


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 11, 2012)

irontwig said:


> Next: D2 L2 B R2 F2 R2 L2 D L2 R2 U2 R' F R2 D2 F2 U D' R2 F2 B' D B' L2 U'


 
D' L' U' L R' D U2 R' L' B L B U makes F2L-slot + EO keyhole start FTW
U F U' B2 U F' U' B2 corner cycle
R B R' B R B2 R' B2 Sune
B D B' U2 B D' B' U2 corner cycle

next: L' B' D2 B2 U2 B L' B2 L2 U' R' L F' L2 U F' U2 R U2 F' R2 F2 R B2 U2


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 11, 2012)

Cubenovice said:


> next: L' B' D2 B2 U2 B L' B2 L2 U' R' L F' L2 U F' U2 R U2 F' R2 F2 R B2 U2


 
Cross: R' U2 R B2 U'
F2L 1: x2 R U' R' y' U' F' U' F U' F' U F
F2L 2: y U' F' U' F B U B'
F2L 3: d' F U F' d2 B U' B'
F2L 4: d F' U F U' F' U' F
OLL edges: y' f R U R' U' f'
OLL corners: R U R' U R U2 R2 U' R U' R' U2' R
PLL corners: x R2' D2' R U R' D2' R U' R x' U'
PLL edges: R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R'
alg.garron

Next: F2 B2 R2 B' F2 D' U' F2 L2 R2 U' R F' R D' U B' D' U2 F2 L2 D' R L2 B


----------



## 5BLD (Feb 11, 2012)

Next: F2 B2 R2 B' F2 D' U' F2 L2 R2 U' R F' R D' U B' D' U2 F2 L2 D' R L2 B

x' z
D'r'B'Ur2U2r'F //*FB*
U'r'UrdMU2M'd'MU2rUr' //*SB*
R2D'RU'R'DRU'RUR'Ur2 //*CLL
* -U'r'U'MUrUR' /_EO_-----------------// 
-UMU2M' /_LR edge_s------------ // *Last Six edges*
-UMU2M2 /_Permute M slice_ -- // 

next D2 R2 U2 L' B2 L F2 R D2 R' U2 B F2 D' L' B2 D2 R' B


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 11, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> Something very long...




Uhm this was a sub 30 CFOP-able scramble.
Try again


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 11, 2012)

Cubenovice said:


> Uhm this was a sub 30 CFOP-able scramble.
> Try again



:confused:
Really, what does that mean? I just quickly generated it on cTimer because I was taking a break from a long 2x2 session on Prisma.

And Faz could sub-30 CFOP any scramble, any day.


----------



## irontwig (Feb 11, 2012)

He means less than 30 *moves*.


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 11, 2012)

Ehm yeah... I only count in moves as I am a slocuber
With CFOP there are three ways to run into OLL skip into the same U-perm in 30 moves or less


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 11, 2012)

irontwig said:


> He means less than 30 *moves*.


 


Cubenovice said:


> Ehm yeah... I only count in moves as I am a slocuber
> With CFOP there are three ways to run into OLL skip into the same U-perm in 30 moves or less


 
OK. I get that now. As I said, I randomly generated that scramble. I didn't even check it - I just did it quickly.


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 11, 2012)

Scramble: D2 R2 U2 L' B2 L F2 R D2 R' U2 B F2 D' L' B2 D2 R' B

y' U' M U2 r' F r U M2 U2 B //FB 10 Moves
U' R U M R U' R' U M r' U' R //SB 12 Moves
CMLL DONE // 0 Moves
U r U R' U' M U R U' R' //Orient 2 edges. 10 Moves
R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 // PLL 11 Moves 
U2 // AUF 1 Move

44 Moves.

Next: B2 D U2 F2 R2 B2 F2 D' L2 U' L2 R F' R2 U2 B2 D2 R2 D' B2 F


----------



## ExoVampire (Feb 11, 2012)

Scramble: B2 D U2 F2 R2 B2 F2 D' L2 U' L2 R F' R2 U2 B2 D2 R2 D' B2 F

Solution:

F R U R F' L F U B2' // Cross (10 moves)
F U' F' U2 F U' F' // First Pair (8 moves)
R U R' U R' U R // Second Pair (7 moves)
U2 B' U B // Third Pair (5 moves)
U F R' F' R // Last Pair (+ Partial Edge Control) (5 moves)
U2 F U R U' R' F' U' L' U' L U' L' U2 L // 2-Look OLL (17 moves)
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // PLL (15 moves)

67 moves in total.

Next: F' R2 U F' R' F2 L2 F2 L B2 D' U2 L' R2 B2 F2 L' R' B' F L R D' L D L' R' B' D L


----------



## HeyCuber (Feb 11, 2012)

> Next: B2 D U2 F2 R2 B2 F2 D' L2 U' L2 R F' R2 U2 B2 D2 R2 D' B2 F



x' L' F D R' //Cross 4 moves
U' L' U' L R U R' //F2L 7 moves
L' U L B U' B' U2 L U' L' //F2L 10 moves
L' U' L U' F U F' //F2L 7 moves
U B U2 B' U B U' B' //F2L 8 moves
U2 R' F R2 B' R2 F' R2 B R' //OLL 10 moves
U R' U2 R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R U' F U //PLL 17 moves

62 moves. And yes, I'm new to CFOP.

I was ninja'd.



> F' R2 U F' R' F2 L2 F2 L B2 D' U2 L' R2 B2 F2 L' R' B' F L R D' L D L' R' B' D L


----------



## JohnLaurain (Feb 12, 2012)

Next Scramble :L' B' U2 F U F L U2 B2 R U B2 U B2 L2 B' U2 R B' D B U' R B D'
B2 D U2 F2 R2 B2 F2 D' L2 U' L2 R F' R2 U2 B2 D2 R2 D' B2 F
(Red Front, Yellow Top)
z F U' R' B2 L' U F2 Cross 7 moves
U' L U L' U2 L U' L' First f2l Pair 8 moves
R U R' U' B U B' U2 B U B' Second f2l Pair 11 Moves
U' R U' R' F U2 F' Third f2l Pair 7 Moves
U2 F U F' U L' U L U2 L U' L Last f2l pair 12 Moves
y f R U R' U' f' U r U R' U' r' F R F' U' R U R' U R U2 R' Need to learn last 2LOLL Alg 22 Moves D:
U y2 R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 y' x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 Fail PLL as well 29 moves
Total: 96 Moves D: I need to get more efficient with moves and need to finish FLLL


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 12, 2012)

JohnLaurain said:


> Next Scramble: L' B' U2 F U F L U2 B2 R U B2 U B2 L2 B' U2 R B' D B U' R B D'


 
Cross: F' U F' R2 B
F2L 1: x2 y2 U2 R U' R' U' F' U F
F2L 2: y' F U2 F' d' B U' B'
F2L 3: y' U F' U2 F y' U' F' U' F
F2L 4: y U' F' U' F U2 F' U' F
OLL edges: f R U R' U' f'
OLL corners: U2 R U R' U R U2 R'
PLL corners: y2' x R2' D2' R U R' D2' R U' R x'
PLL edges: U y' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2'
alg.garron

Next: F2 D' F2 U' R2 U B2 U R2 L2 B2 L' B U' B2 U' R2 L' U2 F' L U'


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 12, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> Next: F2 D' F2 U' R2 U B2 U R2 L2 B2 L' B U' B2 U' R2 L' U2 F' L U'


 
CFOP speedsolve
Misaligned cross: B' F' L' F x2 [4]
1st pair: (D' U) R' U' R [4/8]
2nd pair and 3rd pair setup: y' U R' U' R U R' U' R [8/16]
3rd pair: U2 R U' R' U2 [6/22]
Rotationless 4th pair: M' U' L' U2 L U L' U' Lw [9/31]
OLL, predicting solved corners: R' U' R' F R F' U R [8/39]
EPLL: U' M2' U M' U2 M U M2' [8/47]

47 STM/12.54 seconds = 3.75 Stps

B' D2 L2 F' D2 F U2 B F' D2 F2 R' D2 U' F2 R2 U R F L F'


----------



## uyneb2000 (Feb 12, 2012)

> B' D2 L2 F' D2 F U2 B F' D2 F2 R' D2 U' F2 R2 U R F L F'



Cross: x R2 U R F2 (5 moves)
F2L #1: y’ U R’ U2 R y U2 R’ U’ R (10 moves)
F2L #2: L’ U L U2 R U R’ (7 moves)
F2L #3: y R’ U’ R U’ R’ U R (8 moves)
F2L #4: y U R’ U2 R U2 R’ U R (9 moves)
OLL: U R U R’ x z’ R’ U R B’ R’ U’ R x’ (14 moves)
PLL: R U’ R U R U R U’ R’ U’ R2 U2 (12 moves)
65 moves in total.

Next scramble: B D' L D2 L2 B' R F' B' U R2 U2 F' D2 F2 U2 D' R' L2 U' B2 U D' F2 D


----------



## 5BLD (Feb 12, 2012)

CFOP/Fridrich method
x D'BL2D'R2r'DB'L2 almost a x cross
UMF'U2y'MU2M'S' first pair+ next pair influence+ cross edge
U2y'R'U'RU2R'UR last pair 
then OLLCP, EPLL

next R2 B2 D2 R2 U' R2 D' B2 D' F2 U B' L F' D' L F U B2 R' U2


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 12, 2012)

5BLD said:


> next R2 B2 D2 R2 U' R2 D' B2 D' F2 U B' L F' D' L F U B2 R' U2



PetFOP
2x2x2: y z2 L D' F B L U' L'
2x-cross: x2 U' R' U2 F R' F2
3rd pair: U R U R'
4th pair: y L U' L' U L U' L' U L U' L'
OLL: R U2 R' U2' R' F R F'
PLL: U x' U2 l' U' l U2 r' U L' U' r2
Mirrored L-perm =3

Next: R2 F2 L2 F2 U' L2 R2 U' R2 F2 U2 B' F2 U L2 R2 B2 U2 B' L' D


----------



## ottozing (Feb 12, 2012)

x' B' L' B'
L U2 L' R U' R' U R U' R'
L U' L' Dw' R U2 R' U2 R U' R'
U2 y R U' R' y L' U2 L
R U' R' U R U' R' U L' U2 R U R' U2 L
D
U2 R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U'

Next-L' R' B2 F R D2 B R D R2 D F2 B' R D2 B R F' L2 R2 U R D' L' U'


----------



## pdilla (Feb 13, 2012)

ottozing said:


> Next-L' R' B2 F R D2 B R D R2 D F2 B' R D2 B R F' L2 R2 U R D' L' U'



y2 // inspection
U D' R' U F R2 // 2x2x2
x' U R U R' // 2x2x3
U' L' F U F' U' L' U L2 U' L // F2L
F R' F' R U2 F R' F' R2 U2 R' // CLL
M2 U' M' U2 M U M' U' M U2 M U M U // ELL

Next: U R2 L' D' F' U2 R L2 F' B L' B2 R' F' U' L2 R2 F R' F2 L' B' U' D R'


----------



## Eleredo (Feb 13, 2012)

pdilla said:


> y2 // inspection
> U D' R' U F R2 // 2x2x2
> x' U R U R' // 2x2x3
> U' L' F U F' U' L' U L2 U' L // F2L
> ...



*Teh l33t wai*

R D2 R' D F2 R' D' F
U2 F U F' U' F' U' F U L U' L' U2 L U L'
U D2 L' U L D R U' R' U' D2L U' L' D'
U R' U' R U' R U R' U R U2 R' y (R U R' U')*3
R U' L' U R' U' L U z (R U R' U')*4 D (R U R' U')*2 D'
x y (R U R' U')*2 D (R U R' U')*4 D' F2

*CFOP*

R D2 R' D F2 R' D' F
L U' L' R U2 R' U R U' R'
F' L F L' U2 L U' L'
B U' B' U L' U' L U' L' U L
B U B' U2 B U B' U
F R U R' U' F' U2
R' U' R U' R' U2 R U'
R' F R' B2 R F' R' B2 R2
F2 U' L R' F2 L' R U' F2 U

*Petrus*

U b B' U L2 B' D U B' U2
x2 U L U2 L' B R' F' U2 F
x' R' U2 R F' U' F R' U' F' U' F R' U2 R F' U' F
U' R U2 R U' R' U R2 U' R' U R2
U' R U R' U R U2 R' U R' U R U' R' U' R U' R' U' R
r U R' U' r' F R F' U2
R' F R' B2 R F' R' B2 R2 U'
F2 U' L R' F2 L' R U' F2 U'

_*Roux*_

F R' L' F2 U2 L D
r2 U' r U R' r2 U' r U R
F' L2 F L2 D' L2 D F2 U' B' F2 U2 B
M U M U' M U' M' U M' U2 M' U2

Next: D2 F2 R2 U' B2 F2 U' B2 L2 F2 L2 B U2 L' D2 U F2 D L2 F L'


----------



## Brest (Feb 13, 2012)

Eleredo said:


> <solves>


Nice!


Eleredo said:


> Next: D2 F2 R2 U' B2 F2 U' B2 L2 F2 L2 B U2 L' D2 U F2 D L2 F L'


 
x B M' u' L U' L' E2 R // 2x2x2
F L' U' L2 F2 L' // EO
y' U R U R' U2 R U R2' U' R2 U' R' // F2L
z U R U' R U R' U' R' D' R U R' U' D R' // ZBLL
alg.garron

Next: B2 D' R2 B2 U B2 D2 B2 F2 L U2 L' B' L D' L2 D2 B2 F' R2 U2


----------



## Eleredo (Feb 13, 2012)

Brest said:


> Nice!
> 
> 
> x B M' u' L U' L' E2 R // 2x2x2
> ...


 
Thanks. 

_*Petrus*_

F U2 F' x' y R' L2 B' D2 U' R U2
x' y R B U' F' U2 F B R' L U L'
x' U F' U' F U R' F' U' F
U R' U R' U' R' U' R2 U' R' U R2 U2 R' U R U' R' U' R U
R' U' R U' R' U2 R U' F2 U' L R' F2 L' R U' F2 U2

_*Roux*_

U' B L' U' L D U B
r2 U2 r U R r U R r2 U' R2
L' U' B U B' L U B U2 B'
U2 M' U' M U M' U M U' M' U' M U'

Next: D R' L U B' R2 D' F2 D' B' L2 U2 L2 U' R2 U' L2 F2 U' L2 D'


----------



## Brest (Feb 16, 2012)

Eleredo said:


> Next: D R' L U B' R2 D' F2 D' B' L2 U2 L2 U' R2 U' L2 F2 U' L2 D'


 
x2 R' D L2 F D // cross
F' L U F L' // 1st pair
U' r R U' r' F r' F M' // 2nd pair
U' R d' R U R' U' R' F' R // 3rd/4th pairs
y' F R2 F' R2 U R2 U R2 U' F' U' F U R2 // ZBLL
alg.garron

Next: L2 R2 U2 B L2 B F2 L2 U2 B' F2 L F D' U' B F2 L' U2 B' F'


----------



## Eleredo (Feb 16, 2012)

Brest said:


> x2 R' D L2 F D // cross
> F' L U F L' // 1st pair
> U' r R U' r' F r' F M' // 2nd pair
> U' R d' R U R' U' R' F' R // 3rd/4th pairs
> ...


 
R F D2 B2 R2 D y'
r' U M U R2 U R U2 R U' R2
F' L2 F L2 D' L2 D F2 U' B' F2 U2 B
U2 M U M U2 M U2 M U' M' U2

Next: L2 U' F2 U2 L2 D F2 U2 F2 R2 U' F R2 U L2 U2 R' D B L' R2


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 16, 2012)

Eleredo said:


> Next: L2 U' F2 U2 L2 D F2 U2 F2 R2 U' F R2 U L2 U2 R' D B L' R2



D2 F2 L - 1x2x3 (3)
B' R' F2 - 2x2x3 (6)
continuation sucks...
So put an R' in front (7)
L2 F U L U' F' - keyhole makes F2L with a twisted corner (13)
U R B R' B' U' B2 - leaves 4 corners of which one is twisted (20)
don't feel like doing insertions so:
L F L' B' L F' L' B - corners (28)
L R D2 R' U2 R D2 R' U2 L' - corners (38)

next: U R' F D F2 R F D L R U B L R U2 D B2 R' U2 R' B R2 F2 R2 L'


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 16, 2012)

Cubenovice said:


> next: U R' F D F2 R F D L R U B L R U2 D B2 R' U2 R' B R2 F2 R2 L'



R' B' L D L' D' R F' R2 F R' D B2 - canged mind during cross and made pseudo XX cross instead
R D2 R' B D2 B2 D2 B D B' D' B - pseudo F2L
R' B2 L B L' B R - orient edges with fat sune
B' L B' U2 F R' F' U2 B2 - Twist-perm (I really like this alg)
L R2 - undo pseudoness

next: D2 U' R' B2 R2 L2 B' F D' F2 B2 D2 U' R U' L R2 F R L U L R B F2


----------



## Brest (Feb 16, 2012)

Eleredo said:


> Cubenovice said:
> 
> 
> > Next: L2 U' F2 U2 L2 D F2 U2 F2 R2 U' F R2 U L2 U2 R' D B L' R2
> ...



D L D' B // F2L-1
B // pseudo block + CE pair (premove B')
L2 B' L B // 2x2x1
L D' B D B' L2 // leave 2twist
B' // premove
stickerless insertions!
B U' F' U B' U' F // Niklas without AUF
F' L' B' L F L' B L // CLL
U // AUF

D2 F2 L B' R' F2 D L D' B2 L2 B' L B L D' B D B' L2 U' F' U B' U' L' B' L F L' B L U (33)



Cubenovice said:


> next: U R' F D F2 R F D L R U B L R U2 D B2 R' U2 R' B R2 F2 R2 L'



y x' U' R U2 R2 U // 2x2x2
x' y U R' U R2 y L' U' L' // 2x2x3
U F M' U M // F2L-1
y' R' U R // F2L
U' R' U' R U' R' U F' U F R // OLLCP
M2 u' M' u2 M' u' M2 // EPLL
alg.garron



Cubenovice said:


> next: D2 U' R' B2 R2 L2 B' F D' F2 B2 D2 U' R U' L R2 F R L U L R B F2


y' D' F U2 // L 1x2x2
L U' M2' L U' L' // L 1x2x3
U2 R U2 r // R 1x2x2
U' R U M' U R' // R 1x2x3
U R' U R2 D r' U2 r D' R2 U' R // CMLL
M U M U' M' U2 M U // LSE
alg.garron

Next: B2 F2 D' B2 L2 D R2 U' L2 D' U B R' B F' R2 F' D' R D2 U


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 17, 2012)

Brest said:


> Next: B2 F2 D' B2 L2 D R2 U' L2 D' U B R' B F' R2 F' D' R D2 U


 
Brest is better at Roux than me :fp

x2 y M' D U2 M2 D' //1x2x2
R' U2 M' U2 r B' //1x2x3
r U2 R2 U' R U2 r U //Making R 1x2x2
r U' R //SB 
U B' R B R' U2 R' U2 R //CMLL
U M U M' U2 M' U M' // EO + LR 
U2 M2 U2 //4c

alg.garron


----------



## Rpotts (Feb 17, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> Brest is better at Roux than me :fp


 
He's also better at providing scrambles. 

F2 D' B R U2 B' U2 D' R D F2 U B2 U2 F2 R2 B2 R2 F2

z2 R2 F u L u2 // cross (5)
U L' U2 L // 1st pair (4, 9)
d' R' U' R2 U R' // 2nd pair (6, 15)
d' R U2 R2' F R F' // 3rd pair (7, 22)
d' R' U2 R d' x' D R' u2 R D' R' u2 R // 4th pair + block comm (13, 35)
R U' R D2 R' U R D2 R2 // PLL (8, 43)
alg.garron

43 HTM

Next : F R2 B' L2 D2 F R2 F2 U2 L2 F R' F' U2 L' F' D' B2 R2 D R


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 17, 2012)

Brest said:


> D L D' B // F2L-1
> B // pseudo block + CE pair (premove B')
> L2 B' L B // 2x2x1
> L D' B D B' L2 // leave 2twist
> ...



Nice!
We both have 20 HTM up to a stat that is solvable with two commutators.
We both could improve via insertions but offcourse you are better positioned with that 2-twist.
You will have so much more opportunities for canceationsl on the 1st comm

Cannot check what D L D' B // F2L-1 does but will check it out when I get home.
I may have explored it but did not get to the 2-twist for sure.

Thank you for your solution.


----------



## Eleredo (Feb 17, 2012)

Rpotts said:


> Next : F R2 B' L2 D2 F R2 F2 U2 L2 F R' F' U2 L' F' D' B2 R2 D R



R F2 D B D2 y2
U2 r' U' R' r2 U' R U R' U R2
L U' R U R' U L' U' L F2 L F2 L2
M U2 M' U' M' U' M U2 M' U M' U M

Next: B2 L2 F' R2 D2 B' U2 R2 F2 U' B D L U' F L R' F' R2


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 18, 2012)

Eleredo said:


> Next: B2 L2 F' R2 D2 B' U2 R2 F2 U' B D L U' F L R' F' R2


 
CFOP

y F U' D R L d' F' L F
U R U' R2' U R
y' U2 L' U' L
R' U' R
U R U2 R' d R' U' R
U R U2 R2' U' R U' R' U2 F R F'
U R' U' R y R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2' U2'

56 moves HTM not including rotations = Good movecount for CFOP.

Petrus (How I would do this in a speedsolve)

x2
U' L2 d' R' U L' U' L2 U' F' L' R' U2 R2' // 2x2x3
y2 F' U L' U L // EO
y' R U R' U2' R' U R U R' U2 *R* // F2L
*R* U R' U R *U2 R'* // (C)OLL
*R U'* R U R U R U' R' U' R2

44 moves HTM not including rotations = Very good for me using Petrus!

Roux

z' x2
U2 R U' R' r' D' x' R' U M' U2 L F' x2 // 1x2x3 (12)
U' r U2 R2 U' R' U' M' U2 R' U r // 1x2x3 (12/24
R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' // CMLL (my COLL alg) (9/33)
U' M' U M' U M' U2 M' U M' U2 M U2 // LSE 

46 STM not including rotations =  Epic for me using Roux because I'm a nouxb!

ZZ (never really tried but I'm bored)

x2 y
R F2 U R' y' S L' S' // EOLine 
L' U' L2 U L U2 L' R2 U' R'
L U2 L U L' U' L2 U2 L'
U' R' U2 R U2 R' U' R
U R U R' U r' F R F' r U2 R' U // EPLL skip

47 STM :OOO

Too lazy to do an FMC attempt.

Next : D2 L2 U2 R2 B2 U2 B2 R2 F2 U B2 R' B2 L' B U' L' R2 D' U


----------



## ottozing (Feb 18, 2012)

R' D B' L Uw' L Uw 
L U L'
R B' R' B R B' R' B
U2 R U R' U2 L' U' L
U R U' R' U' F' U2 F R U2 R'
U' R U y R U' R' U R U2 R' U' R U R' F'
U' M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2

Next - F2 B2 L2 R' D B L F' R2 D' F2 R U2 B' U2 B2 U F2 D' F2 U F2 B2 L2 U' R2 U2 D2


----------



## Rpotts (Feb 18, 2012)

ottozing said:


> Next - F2 B2 L2 R' D B L F' R2 D' F2 R U2 B' U2 B2 U F2 D' F2 U F2 B2 L2 U' R2 U2 D2


 
Long scramble :C 
Cube Explorer 
12 flip :C

L' R' B2 R' F2 U R D2 B' D' L' U' R B' R' F D' F2

z2 (R' L') (F B) D2 (L' R') D // cross (8)
U L U' L' d' R U' R' // f2l 1 (8, 16)
y' D R U2 R' D' // f2l 2 (5, 21)
U r U' r' F L U L'// f2l 3 (8, 29)
d R U2 R' U' R U R' // f2l 4 (8, 37)
l' U' L U' L F' L' F L' U2 l // OLLCP (11, 48)
M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U' M2 // EPLL (7, 55)

55 STM 
alg.garron

I will never forgive you for that ottozing.

Next : L2 F R2 B' D2 L2 R2 F2 R' F D F L' B' R2 F L' U2


----------



## ottozing (Feb 18, 2012)

Rpotts said:


> Long scramble :C
> Cube Explorer
> 12 flip :C
> 
> ...


 
hehehehehehehehehhehehe


----------



## irontwig (Feb 18, 2012)

z2 y' U2 R' U2 F U' F2 [2x2x2]
z' R' B R2 U2 [2x2x3]
x' y U2 R' F2 R [F2L-1]
y' U2 R' U' R [F2L]
y' R U2 R' U2 R' F R F' [CLL]
y M' U' M U2 M' U' M [ELL]

Next: D2 L2 D2 R' L2 F U2 R B' L2 B' R2 U R2 L2 F B' R2 D U2 R L B' U' L


----------



## Petezorzz (Feb 18, 2012)

D2 L2 D2 R' L2 F U2 R B' L2 B' R2 U R2 L2 F B' R2 D U2 R L B' U' L

R' U R' F B D2 F D' [x Cross]
L U L2 U' L U' L' U L 
L U' L' R U2 R' 
U' L U' L' U2 L U2 L' L U' L' [Basic F2L]
U' r U R' U R U' R' U R U2' r' [OLL]
U2 x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R x' U' [PLL]

Next: B2 L' B2 L B2 U2 B2 U2 F2 R B F' R B2 L' U R' U' B2


----------



## ottozing (Feb 18, 2012)

x' y U F' D' B R U' Rw' U2 L'
R U' R U2 R' U' R U2 R' Rw' U M' U Rw U Rw' U' Rw
U R U R' U R U' y R U' R' Fw' y
M2 U' M' U' M'
U' M' U2 M U'
M2 U2 M' U2 M'

meh

next-B' D2 F' B R' D2 F' R F' R' U' B F L R B' U D2 R D' B2 U2 D F L2


----------



## Benjamins (Feb 18, 2012)

Y'
R' L D2 l' U2 M' D (2x2x3) 
L2 D' L' D L2 F2 U' L' (2x2x3)
U F' U' F (2x1x1)
B' U' B U B' U2 B (2x1x1)
R B U B' U' R' (OLL)
F2 U' F2 D R2 B2 U B2 D' R2 U2 (PLL)
44 STM


----------



## Eleredo (Feb 18, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> Next scramble?


 
I grabbed one from qqtimer to speed things up.

Scramble: F2 L2 R2 D2 F2 U2 F L2 B L2 U2 L B' U' L2 D B' R2 U B R'

Solve:
L' F' B2 R' F2 B' z' y2
r2 U2 r U' M2 U2 R U' R
F' U2 F' R2 D' B L2 B' D R2 F2 U
M U2 M' U2 M U M2 U' M' U2 M' U2 M

Next: F2 L2 R2 B L2 R2 B' L2 U2 F' D2 U' R' U' B2 F L' R F' D


----------



## Rpotts (Feb 19, 2012)

Eleredo said:


> Next: F2 L2 R2 B L2 R2 B' L2 U2 F' D2 U' R' U' B2 F L' R F' D


 
x2 U' R' L2 F // cross (4)
R U2 R' // 1st pair (3, 7)
U2 y R' U' R // 2nd pair (4, 11)
U2 R2 u R2 u' R2 // 3rd pair (6, 17)
U' L U L' U L U L' // 4th pair (8, 25)
U' F' U' L' U L F // OLL (7, 32)
l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 // PLL (9, 41)

Next : B2 D' R2 B2 F2 D' F2 D2 U L2 D' B L2 F2 R F2 U' B' R2


----------



## ottozing (Feb 19, 2012)

x z' U' L2 R' F2 R D2
U2 F2 U F2 R U R' F2
y R' F R L' U L
y' U' R U2 R U2 R U R U R' U' R U R'
F R F' Rw U R' U' Rw'
M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 U'

next-D B2 D U' B U' D2 B2 F R F2 R' D' L U' R D L F' B' L2 U2 B2 D L


----------



## nccube (Feb 19, 2012)

x2 y' D L' R' B' F2 D2
U' R U' R' U' R U2 R'
y' U2 R U' R'
l U L' U' M'
L' U L U' L' U L2 F' L' F
l U2 L' U' L U' l'
U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U'

L F D2 R2 B' R F U R U L2 F2 U2 L2 B2 D F2 U L2 D2


----------



## Eleredo (Feb 19, 2012)

nccube said:


> L F D2 R2 B' R F U R U L2 F2 U2 L2 B2 D F2 U L2 D2



CFOP:

z R' B2 D F R2 D y2
R' U' R U' F' U F y2
U2 L' U L U F' U2 F y'
U R U R' y2
R U' R' y
F U R U' R' F' y2
f R U R' U' f' F R U R' U' F' y2
R' F R' B2 R F' R' B2 R2
F2 U L R' F2 L' R U F2

Petrus:

F2 L' D L2 U L x2
F R U' F R U2 F'
U R2 U' R' U2 R2 U R U R' y
f R U R' U' f' F R U R' U' F'
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' y'
F2 U L R' F2 L' R U F2 U2

Roux:

L2 B2 U2 D R y x2
M U r2 U' r U2 r2 U R
L B' D2 B L' U' L B' D2 B L'
U M U M U' M2 U' M' U2 M' U2

Next: D B2 U' B2 D L2 B2 L2 B2 U' B' F' D' B2 U L F L2 U' L' R'


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 19, 2012)

Eleredo said:


> Next: D B2 U' B2 D L2 B2 L2 B2 U' B' F' D' B2 U L F L2 U' L' R'


 
Inspection: y'
Cross: R' F U R2 D' R F' R'
F2L 1: x2 R U' R' F U F' d2 B U' B'
F2L 2: U2 R U R'
F2L 3: d2 R' U R U' F' U2 F U' F' U F
F2L 4: y U' R U2 R' U2' R U R'
OLL edges: y' f R U R' U' f'
OLL corners: y L' U' L U' L' U2' L
PLL corners: x L2 D2 L' U' L D2' L' U r'
PLL edges: y2 R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2
alg.garron

Next: D F2 R2 U' B2 L2 U' B2 U' L2 F2 R D2 L B R' D2 B2 D B R' U


----------



## 5BLD (Feb 19, 2012)

*D F2 R2 U' B2 L2 U' B2 U' L2 F2 R D2 L B R' D2 B2 D B R' U*

Roux one handed solve (I would do something slightly different for 2H)
R2S'u'b'r'D'
r'B2R'r2B'R'B2R'BR'BM'B x'
ULU'RUl'
M2U'MUM'UM'U2MU'M2

35 STM

next U2 F2 L B' R2 B R' U F' R L2 U2 D F2 B2 R2 U' F2 D' B2 U


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 19, 2012)

R F R D L' R' U' F2 R F' // XCross
U D2 L' U L U' D2 L' U L
U' R' U R U2 R' U R
U L U L' U' L U L' U' L U L'
U' r U2 R' U' R U' r'
(l' R') D2 R U R' D2 R U' R'

57 HTM and rotationless :O

Next : U2 R2 U F2 D' F2 U2 R2 D F2 U' R' F L D' U L U L2 R2 F'


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 19, 2012)

Scramble: U2 R2 U F2 D' F2 U2 R2 D F2 U' R' F L D' U L U L2 R2 F'
XCross: x' U R' F R x' D2 R2 U' R D
F2L 2: U' R U2 R' U R U' R'
F2L 3: L' U' L U L' U' L
F2L 4: L U' L' d L' U' L
OLL: U2 F R U R' U' F' f R U R' U' f'
PLL: U' R' U R' U' f' x' z F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F U2
Next: F2 L U2 R U2 R D2 F2 R' D2 R2 D B L2 R' D2 F2 L R F'


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 19, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> Next: F2 L U2 R U2 R D2 F2 R' D2 R2 D B L2 R' D2 F2 L R F'



I decided to have fun =3
FreeFOPish solve YAY!

2x2x2: y R2 B F' U L' U2
2x-cross on orange: y' F' E F R2' F' R2 D R' U'
COL third pair: y R U' R2 U
COL fourth pair: x' U R2 U' R U R' U' z'
CMLL: y' B' R2 U R2 U' R2 U' R2 B y
FD edge+EO: M' U M U2 M' U' M
EPLL: M' U M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 U'

alg.garron.us

Next: R2 F2 L U2 L B2 D2 U2 L B2 F' L2 D B' R2 F' D R' F2 L2


----------



## Eleredo (Feb 19, 2012)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Next: R2 F2 L U2 L B2 D2 U2 L B2 F' L2 D B' R2 F' D R' F2 L2



R' U2 R2 F2 B' z' y2
R U R r2 U' r U R' U2 r2
L R2 D' L D2 R2 B2 R D L' D2 L' R'
M U M2 U2 M U' M U M' U M'

Next: D B2 L2 U L2 U R2 U B2 R2 U' L F2 R U F' R F D' L2 B


----------



## ottozing (Feb 19, 2012)

FMC attempt

M L' U2 B D R2 B2 U2 R' U' Rw2
U R2 U' R U F R2 F'
R B' Lw U R' U' R U
B U' B' U R U R' U'

Next-F B' D2 B' U L2 F2 R' F D R2 B2 F2 R' U2 D' F' R2 B' L' D' U' F' B2 L'


----------



## Rpotts (Feb 20, 2012)

ottozing said:


> Next-F B' D2 B' U L2 F2 R' F D R2 B2 F2 R' U2 D' F' R2 B' L' D' U' F' B2 L'



x2 D L' U' R y R' L2 U2 F R' L' y R' // XCross (11) 
U' R U R' // 2nd Pair (4, 15) 
d L U L' U L U' L' // 3rd Pair (8, 23)
U' F' U F U' R U' R' // F2L + OLL (8, 31)
U' y' R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 // PLL (13, 44)

44 HTM

Next : B2 L2 U2 L2 F L2 F' D2 B U2 R2 U F L2 U2 R B D2 F U' R


----------



## ottozing (Feb 20, 2012)

Another FMC attempt

D' R2 D F' D2 U B'
Lw' L U2 L2 U' Lw2
L' U2 L U L' U2
L2 U L U' L' Dw F U'
F' R U F U' F' R2 D R U' R' D' R U

Next-D R' B2 F2 R2 U2 L' B2 U' D2 R B' L' D F' R2 B' L' D' U' B U' L' R D


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 20, 2012)

Rpotts said:


> Next : B2 L2 U2 L2 F L2 F' D2 B U2 R2 U F L2 U2 R B D2 F U' R



FreeFOP

5 edges: x2' B L' F' U R' U2 F2 [7]
2x2x3: y R U R2' U2 R U R' U' R D2' [10/17]
3x-cross: U2 R2 U2 B' R B [6/23]
Rotationless 4th pair: U r' U R U' R' U' r [8/31]
OLL: F U R' F R F2 U' F' r U r' [11/42]
PLL: x U2 r' U' r U2 l' U R' U' R2 D2' [11/53]

alg.garron.us



ottozing said:


> Next-D R' B2 F2 R2 U2 L' B2 U' D2 R B' L' D F' R2 B' L' D' U' B U' L' R D



Cool tricks CFOP

X-cross part 1: B R' F' M [4]
X-cross part 2: x' L' U2 L D [4/8]
X-cross part 3: B' [1/9]
COMMENCE ROTATIONLESS HAPPY FUN TIEM F2L!
2nd pair: U R' F R F' R' U' R [8/17]
3rd pair: U' R U R2' F R F' [7/24]
4th pair + EO: U2 l U' l' U2 l U l' [8/32]
OLL: U2 F R' F' L F R F' L' [9/41]
PLL: U' y' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' [14/55]

alg.garron.us

Next: B2 F2 D U2 R2 U2 B2 F2 L2 F2 D' B D2 U' F2 D' F2 R' F D' U2


----------



## ottozing (Feb 20, 2012)

B2 D2 B' F' D2 (pseudo 2x2x2)
L U2 L' F U F2 L' F U F' L2 F (pseudo 2x2x3)
U B U2 B2 R B2 R' (F2L-1)
U2 L U L' U' L U L' D (F2L + Undo psedouness)
R U R' U R U L' U R' U' L2 U L' U' M U L U' L' U2 (CLL + ELL with cancellations)

next - L2 F L2 R2 U F U2 F U R2 D' U2 B L D' L U2 D L B D L' U R' B


----------



## kasochi (Feb 21, 2012)

ottozing said:


> L2 F L2 R2 U F U2 F U R2 D' U2 B L D' L U2 D L B D L' U R' B



Columns First + Roux

x z' R' U y R F' E' R' u // First 2 pairs
U2 R' r' U' R // 3rd pair
U2 R U R' U' R U R' // Last pair
R' U2 R U R' U R // CMLL
U2 M U2 M' S' M' U M // DF+DB
y M2 U M' U M' U' M' U2 M' U M U2 M' // LSE


next: D2 B2 R2 F2 L2 D R2 F2 U' R2 U2 R U R' B' L B' D2 L2 B' R2


----------



## Rpotts (Feb 21, 2012)

kasochi said:


> Columns First + Roux


 
That's called [wiki]PCMS[/wiki] and it's super fun. When I do it I usually do 4 pairs, CLL, then 3/4 first layer edges, then place the last edge while orienting LL edges, EPLL. 



> next: D2 B2 R2 F2 L2 D R2 F2 U' R2 U2 R U R' B' L B' D2 L2 B' R2



y D' F R // Cross (3)
U2 f U' R U f' // 1st Pair (6, 9)
L U L' R U R' // 2nd Pair (6, 15)
U' L' U2 L U L' U' L // 3rd Pair (8, 23)
U L U r' U L' U' r // 4th Pair + OLL (8, 31)
U2 y R2' U' S' U2 S U' R2' // PLL (10, 41)

41 HTM

Next : D2 F2 D2 L R U2 R F2 R' B2 D2 F' D R2 U' F2 D2 B2 L U2 B'


----------



## irontwig (Feb 22, 2012)

x L U L'
z' U' R2 U2 R' U2
B' R' U2 R
x' U' L' U L D' L U L' D
y R' F R F' y' U2 R' U2 R
y R' U2 R U B L U2 L' U' B' U2

Next: D U2 B' U2 B2 F' R' L F' R' F L D B L' U' D' L F' L2 U2 R D B' D'


----------



## Rpotts (Feb 22, 2012)

irontwig said:


> Next: D U2 B' U2 B2 F' R' L F' R' F L D B L' U' D' L F' L2 U2 R D B' D'


 
x2 R' F L' U2 y' L' U' L2 // xcross 
R' U2 R U2 y R U' R' F R' U' R F' // best 3 pair multislot evar
y' F R' F' R U R U' R' // CLL
U' L' U' L U M' U' L' U l // ELL

Next: R2 D' L' R' D' B2 U2 F2 D' U L' D' U L' F' L' F2 R2 U' D R2 B U2 D'


----------



## pdilla (Feb 24, 2012)

Rpotts said:


> Next: R2 D' L' R' D' B2 U2 F2 D' U L' D' U L' F' L' F2 R2 U' D R2 B U2 D'



U2 F U2 L F' R' U R' // xcross + setup
y' L' U' R' U2 R2 U R2 U2 L U R // F2L 2,3
U' R' U2 R2 f' U' f // F24 + PEC
U' l' U' L U' L' U L U' L' U2 l // OLL
l U R' D2 R U' R' D2 l2 F' // PLL

Next: U L2 F D2 B2 D' F2 B2 U2 R' U' F' L' R' U2 R' D2 U' L' R F' U D2 R2 B2


----------



## irontwig (Feb 24, 2012)

y F' L F' R' F R [2x2x2]
y' U L2 y' R F2 R2 U F [2x2x3+EO]
R' U2 R' U R' U' R [F2L-1]
U' R U' R' U R U' R' [F2L]
U2 y R2' u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R [Obscure ZBLL]

Next: U' D L F U' L2 B F D' U' L2 U2 L B' F2 U2 B D' R L' U2 R' B2 L' F'


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 24, 2012)

irontwig said:


> Next: U' D L F U' L2 B F D' U' L2 U2 L B' F2 U2 B D' R L' U2 R' B2 L' F'


 
Roux 
y F' U' F U' F U F' // Square
U' B' r B' // First Block
R U2 R U M' r U R2 // Second Block Square
r M U M' U' R' // Second Block
U x R' U' L' U R U' L U x' // CMLL
U2 M' U2 M2 U M' U2 M' U2 M // LSE

44 HTM (Not bad for speedsolve)

alg.garron

D2 F2 D2 B U2 L2 F' L2 R2 B2 F' L U B' R' F L U2 R F D2


----------



## 5BLD (Feb 25, 2012)

M counts as 2 HTM which is why we measure roux speedsolves in STM


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 25, 2012)

5BLD said:


> M counts as 2 HTM which is why we measure roux speedsolves in STM


 
....You tell me this now...


----------



## 5BLD (Feb 25, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> ....You tell me this now...


 
I do.


----------



## Rpotts (Feb 26, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> D2 F2 D2 B U2 L2 F' L2 R2 B2 F' L U B' R' F L U2 R F D2


 
x2 F' D' l' (U' D') (r' L') // cross (5) 
U L U' L2 U' L // pair 1 (6, 11) 
d L' U L U' L U L' // pair 2 (8, 19) 
L' U l U' R' U F r // pair 3, setup 4 (8, 27) 
U2 y' R U R' // pair 4 (5, 32) 
U' R U R' y R' F R U' R' F' R // OLLCP (12, 43) 
U R2 U' S' U2 S U' R2 U2 // EPLL (9, 52) 

52 ETM

Next : L F D2 L' B' D B2 L' B' R F2 L F2 R2 F2 B2 D2 L2 B2 D2


----------



## ottozing (Feb 27, 2012)

R U' D L B' D2
F' L' F U L F R' F2 R F'
L S' L S
L' U L2 U' L' U L
L U2 L' U L U L'
R U' Rw' F R' F Rw U Rw' F Rw
M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2

NEXT- D' B R2 L D L U F' D B D R2 D' F D2 U2 B2 F' R' B' U' D B' U R'


----------



## Rpotts (Feb 27, 2012)

ottozing said:


> NEXT- D' B R2 L D L U F' D B D R2 D' F D2 U2 B2 F' R' B' U' D B' U R'



x2 y U' R2 U' L U L d' L' // Cross + Setup (8)
U L' U' L // Pair 1 (4, 12)
d' R U R' // Pair 2 (4, 16) 
d R2 u R2 u' R2 // Pair 3 (6, 22) 
L U L' // Pair 4 (3, 25)
F R U' R' U R U2 R' U' R U R' U' F' // COLL (15, 40)
M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 // EPLL (7, 47)

47 STM

That COLL is super inefficient, fast though...

Next : D2 R' B2 F2 L2 F2 U2 B2 L' D2 R' F' U B' L' D L2 R2 D2 L2


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 27, 2012)

Rpotts said:


> Next : L F D2 L' B' D B2 L' B' R F2 L F2 R2 F2 B2 D2 L2 B2 D2


 
R' B' L F B2 L B2 x2 // CROSS
U R U' R' U' L U' L' //F2L 1
U2 R U' R' U y L' U L //F2L 2 
U L U' L' U2 y' R' U' R //F2L 3 
U L' U' L U2 L' U L2 F' L' F//F2L
U F U R U' R' F' U' R U R' U R U' R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' // 2OLL
U' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 // PLL
alg.garron
19.02
77 HTM
4.05 TPS

NEXT: R B' U2 L2 B2 R' B' U2 F' R' U' L2 D F2 D' L2 U' B2 R2 U B2


----------



## Rpotts (Feb 27, 2012)

Super double Ninja'd


----------



## SaLaVaTi (Feb 28, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> NEXT: R B' U2 L2 B2 R' B' U2 F' R' U' L2 D F2 D' L2 U' B2 R2 U B2


 
y U' L R' U' L' U' R' L U R L'
z B2 L B L R' U2 R
z L U' r'
R U' R' y' U' R' U R L U' R' U M
y l' U L U' M y L' U' L' U x' U L U' L' U L U'
y' l' U l U2 y r U' L2 x' U' L' U L' F L' U2 L'


Next : D2 L F2 R U2 L' B2 D2 L' B2 L R' F L' D2 B' L U R F2 D' U2


----------



## kasochi (Feb 28, 2012)

SaLaVaTi said:


> Next : D2 L F2 R U2 L' B2 D2 L' B2 L R' F L' D2 B' L U R F2 D' U2



x y' U' R2 U L // FB(1x2x2)
R U' R2 d' r' F // FB(1x2x3)
U M' U R' U' r U r' // SB(1x2x2)
U2 R' U' R U' R' U R // SB(1x2x3)
R U2 R' U' R U' r' // CMLL
M U' M' U' M2 U' M U2 M2 U2 M' // LSE

http://tinyurl.com/algxy-U-R2ULFB1

Next: R2 B R2 F U2 L2 U2 B' R2 D2 F' L' R F R2 D' F L2 B D2


----------



## ottozing (Mar 3, 2012)

B R2 D R D2 R2 
F' U2 L U L'
F' R L' U R' L
F2 U2 F' U2 F U' F2 U F U' F' U F U F'
U2 R U2 R D R' U2 R D' R2
Rw2 Uw M' Uw2 M' Uw Rw2 U2

Next - L F' B' L D' U F2 L F B' U2 L R' B' L B L U F' U2 F' U D R' L'


----------



## cubecraze1 (Mar 3, 2012)

Z2
D' R' D2 F2 y' F' L F
U R U' R' U' L U' L'
L' U L R U' R'
R' U R U y R U R'
U2 y2 R U R' U2 R U R' U' R U R'
U Fw R U R' U' Fw'
U' R' F R B' R' F' R B
M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 M' U2

Next: B2 U2 B2 U L D F2 D' L F U2 F R2 B' L2 U2 B2 L2 B R2


----------



## ottozing (Mar 3, 2012)

x B L2 D R D' (cross)
U' Rw U' Rw' F L U L2 U' L (first pair plus pairing 2nd pair with cancellations)
U2 M U' R' U Rw (insert 2nd pair + 3rd pair setup)
U' L' U' L (3rd pair, nothing fancy)
U' R U R' U' R U R' (sexy last pair)
U' Rw U R' U R U2 Rw' (nice OLL case)
U' R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 (meh PLL)

next-B' R U2 F' B L' U' D' L2 R2 B R2 D' L2 U D2 F' R B F R B D2 L' R


----------



## ThomasJE (Mar 3, 2012)

ottozing said:


> next-B' R U2 F' B L' U' D' L2 R2 B R2 D' L2 U D2 F' R B F R B D2 L' R



Cross: x' R' U' F R' U L x' U' L F' L'
F2L 1: y2 F U2 F' U R U' R'
F2L 2: d R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R'
F2L 3: y' U2 F' U F U' R U R'
F2L 4: y' U' R U R' U2' F' U F
OLL edges: F U R U' R' F'
OLL corners: y' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2' R
PLL corners: Skip
PLL edges: R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R'
alg.garron

Next: D B2 L2 U2 B2 R2 D2 L2 U L2 U2 L' D2 B2 L' B2 F U F2 L' B2


----------



## Schmidt (Mar 3, 2012)

> Next: D B2 L2 U2 B2 R2 D2 L2 U L2 U2 L' D2 B2 L' B2 F U F2 L' B2



I'm not sure what this method is, besides Ortega for corners.
x'
R' U' R
U2 R U' R'
R'U' R U' R' U2 R
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' D2 M
y x 
U' M2 U
L2 U' M2 U
L R2 U M' U' L2
Rw' R' U M' U'
R U M U'
R2 U M U' R'
U M2 U2 M' U' M' U2 R 
M' U M' U M' U2 M U M U M U2 
The colors are not right, but you might get the idea

Next: D B U' R' L B F2 R' F2 U D' L' U R U' B' D' F U D2 B' R' B' F2 D


----------



## Brest (Mar 3, 2012)

Schmidt said:


> Next: D B U' R' L B F2 R' F2 U D' L' U R U' B' D' F U D2 B' R' B' F2 D


z2 R2 L d' R' D' L // 2x2x2
d' F' R U2 F' // 2x2x3
U' R U' R U2 y L' U' L // EO / F2L-1
R U R' U2 R U2 R' U R U2 R' // LS / COLL
R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 U // EPLL
alg.garron.us

Next: F D2 L2 D2 U2 F U2 B U2 F D2 F' U L' F U L' U' B' L2 U'


----------



## Rpotts (Mar 3, 2012)

Brest said:


> Next: F D2 L2 D2 U2 F U2 B U2 F D2 F' U L' F U L' U' B' L2 U'


 
x2 y' R2 L' U2 R2 // 2x2x2 (4)
y2 F' U R' F2 U' R' F R // XX Cross (8, 12)
U B L' U L B' // F2L-1 (6, 18)
M U' R' F R U M' // F2L (7, 25)
R U2 R2 F R F' U2 R' F R F' // OLLCP (11, 36)
M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 // EPLL (7, 43)

43 STM

Next: D2 B2 F' L2 B L2 F' U2 R2 B2 U2 R F' R' U' B D2 U' L' U2 R2


----------



## ottozing (Mar 3, 2012)

Uw' R D2 U2 R' D' (lol six move double x cross)
U2 R' U R U Fw R Fw'
U L U' L' U L U' L'
Fw' U' F U Fw R' F' R
F2 U' M' U2 M U' F2 U2

Next-F2 D2 F' R F2 D L U' F D' U2 F U B' D L2 R D R2 L' D R' U2 L B'

edit: gah ninjad

Rpotts scramble is next


----------



## ThomasJE (Mar 4, 2012)

Rpotts said:


> Next: D2 B2 F' L2 B L2 F' U2 R2 B2 U2 R F' R' U' B D2 U' L' U2 R2


 
Cross: F' L' B R F' x2 U R2
F2L 1: d2 L' U L
F2L 2: R U' R'
F2L 3: y R U' R' U R U2 R' U R U' R'
F2L 4: y U2 F' U2 F U' F' U F
OLL edges: U F R U R' U' F'
OLL corners: R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2' R
PLL: d2 y F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'
alg.garron

Next: B2 U2 R2 D F2 U' L2 U' F2 L2 D' B U' L B' F L U' L B' R


----------



## Rpotts (Mar 4, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> Next: B2 U2 R2 D F2 U' L2 U' F2 L2 D' B U' L B' F L U' L B' R


 
CFOP:

z2 y' F U L U R D' R D' // Cross + Pair (8) 
U' L' U L // Pair 1 (4, 12) 
U x' U' R F' U l' // Pair 2 (6, 18)
U' R U R' U R' F R F' // Pair 3 + Setup 4 (9, 27)
y R U R' // Pair 4 (3, 30)
U R U R' U' R U' R' F' U' F R U R' // OLL (14, 44)
y R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2 y R U' R' // PLL (12, 56) 

56 HTM

--

Roux w/ pseudo blocks:

z2 y L U' M' U' r // 2 1x2x2s (5)
y R' F U r // Finish FB (4, 9)
U R' U2 R U' R' U R // Finish SB (8, 17)
R' F' r U R U' r' F // CMLL (8, 25)
M2 U' M U' M' U' M // EO (7, 32)
U M' U2 M' // UL/UR (4, 36)
U M' U2 M' U2 R2 // Finish (6, 42)

42 STM

Next : R2 U2 F' D2 L2 U2 B R2 B2 U2 F R' B R U L F D L R2 U


----------



## ThomasJE (Mar 11, 2012)

Rpotts said:


> Next : R2 U2 F' D2 L2 U2 B R2 B2 U2 F R' B R U L F D L R2 U



Cross: y U' R F L' F' U' r2
F2L 1: y R U R' U2 B' U B d' B U B'
F2L 2: U2 R U' R'
F2L 3: d2 R' U2 R U' F' U F
F2L 4: y U2' R U R' U2 R U R'
OLL edges: F R U R' U' S R U R' U' f'
OLL corners: R U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R'
PLL: U y2 x L2 D2' L' U' L D2' L' U r'
alg.garron

Next: R2 F2 L2 F2 D' F2 D' L2 D2 L2 D2 F R' B2 L D2 R B' D' B2 L'


----------



## Cubenovice (Mar 11, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> Next: R2 F2 L2 F2 D' F2 D' L2 D2 L2 D2 F R' B2 L D2 R B' D' B2 L'



L' . D' R2 F' - 2x2x2 (4)
B L B2 - 2x2x3 + CE pair (7)from here there are several options with the pair: B R' U..., B R' U2... but no good stuff
B U2 B L B L2 B' L U' L' U L' leaves 5 corners (18)
at . insert R' U' : R D' R' U R D to cancel 3 moves
at : insert F L F' R2 F L' F' R2 to cancel 1 move
total: 30 moves

next: U' L2 R D R L' F' U' F L2 R' D2 F B2 L R2 F' L2 D' R' L' U R2 L D'


----------



## cubecraze1 (Mar 12, 2012)

z,
D' U' y L2 U F R' F' y
R U' R' U' y R' F R F' y
R U' R' U2 y R' U' R
R U' R' U R U' R' L' U L
U2 R U' R' U R U' R' F R' F' R U'
Fw R U R' U' Fw'
R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R U
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'
next: B2 D' F2 U2 L2 U' B2 F2 D2 U' L' F' U R F2 L2 U R B D2


----------



## ottozing (Mar 12, 2012)

x' U' B2 U' F2 U' L2
R U' R2 U' R
U' L' U' L
Dw Rw U' Rw' F L U L'
U L' U' L U2 L' U L
R U R' U R U' x R Uw R' Uw' R'
x' U2 R2 U S' U2 S U R2

Next-B2 U' B' R B R' D' U2 F B U F B' D2 F2 R D2 U2 L2 F2 L2 B R D2 U'


----------



## Brest (Mar 12, 2012)

ottozing said:


> Next-B2 U' B' R B R' D' U2 F B U F B' D2 F2 R D2 U2 L2 F2 L2 B R D2 U'


 
B2 U' B' R B R' D' U2 F B U F B' D2 F2 R D2 U2 L2 F2 L2 B R D2 U' 

y' L u B'
R' F U F'
M U' M2' r' U' r U' R2
U' r2' R U r
L' U' L U' R U' L' U R' U2 L
M' U R U R' U' M2 U R U' r'
M' U2 M U2 M2'
View at alg.garron.us

Next: F2 U L2 B2 D' F2 D' R2 D F2 U2 B R U L U' B' L' D2 L2 U2


----------



## Rpotts (Mar 12, 2012)

Brest said:


> Next: F2 U L2 B2 D' F2 D' R2 D F2 U2 B R U L U' B' L' D2 L2 U2


 
x2 D' R F D L F' D R' // Cross (8)
U' L' U' R' U' R2 U2 L R' // Pairs 1+2 (9, 17)
D2 R2 U2' R' U' R U' R2 D2 // Pairs 3+4 (9, 26)
U R' U L U' R U L' F' L' U' L U F // OLLCP (14, 40)
// EPLL skip

40 HTM

I would've use the mirror of that OLLCP from a y2 off in a solve, but using FLULUF gave an EPLL skip. Also, super cool multislotting twice in a row 


Next : B' D2 B D F U R F' L' B L' U2 D2 L' F2 R' D2 L D2 L2 B2


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 12, 2012)

Rpotts said:


> Next : B' D2 B D F U R F' L' B L' U2 D2 L' F2 R' D2 L D2 L2 B2


 
R2 D' R2 U B' L R2 U' B' R // TripXcross
y'x2 U' R U R2 F R F' // F2L
U2 r U R' U R U2 r' R' U' R U' R' U2 R // SmartLL

32 HTM

Next: U2 D2 B' F' L F2 B' U F D' F2 U' R U2 B R B' D U2 B2 L2 D R2 D2 L


----------



## kinch2002 (Mar 13, 2012)

Kirjava said:


> Next: U2 D2 B' F' L F2 B' U F D' F2 U' R U2 B R B' D U2 B2 L2 D R2 D2 L


2x2x3: L' F' U B' U B' U2
F2L: F' R F' L' F' L F' R2 D2 (16)
LL: z' y Rw U2 R' U' R U' Rw'
U R U2 R D Rw' U2 Rw D' R2 U

Sort of a FMC approach to F2L, then I spammed a few OLLs to see if I could find something interesting. I stumbled across the final alg just yesterday, while experimenting with cancelling M U2 M' U2 edge cycles into comms, so I had to use it when I saw it 

Next: B' U2 B2 F' U2 L2 F2 U2 L2 U2 B U B' L' F R D' F' L2 U' F2


----------



## kasochi (Mar 15, 2012)

kinch2002 said:


> Next: B' U2 B2 F' U2 L2 F2 U2 L2 U2 B U B' L' F R D' F' L2 U' F2



x' u' B' R u2 F u' // FB(6, 6)
r2 U2 R2 r' U' R U r' U' R // SB + CMLL skip(10, 16)
U' M' U' M U M U' M2 U M' U2 r' R' // LSE(18, 34)
alg.garron.us

34 HTM

Next: R L' B' U2 D R2 B L U' F2 U2 B2 R U2 L U2 R2 U2 L U2


----------



## ottozing (Mar 15, 2012)

R2 F B' U' F' D' B' (pseudo double x cross)
z R' U' R U' R' U R (f2l 3)
Dw R U2 R' U R U' R' (f2l 4)
F R U R' U' F' R' U' R' F R F' U R' (ELL + undo pseudoness)

next - L D' L' D' B2 D' F D L F' U' F' L' D' L2 U B2 L' F2 R2 U2 B L U2 B'


----------



## pdilla (Mar 15, 2012)

ottozing said:


> next - L D' L' D' B2 D' F D L F' U' F' L' D' L2 U B2 L' F2 R2 U2 B L U2 B'


 
y2 // inspection
E R2 F' L' D' U' R' // xcross
R' U R d L' U' L // F2L 2
R U R' d U L' U' L // F2L 3
U2 R2 F R F' R // LSOLL+EPLL
y' x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R // CPLL

NEXT: L2 R U2 D2 L' B L' U D' L F2 U2 L' U L D2 U2 B2 L' R' D' U F L2 F2


----------



## Brest (Mar 19, 2012)

pdilla said:


> NEXT: L2 R U2 D2 L' B L' U D' L F2 U2 L' U L D2 U2 B2 L' R' D' U F L2 F2


 
z R L D R' U' R' // partial red cross
d' L' U' L // 1st pair
d' R2 U' R' // 2nd pair (finish cross)
y U L U' L' // 3rd pair
U x' R2 U F U' F' R' F l' // EOLS
U' R U2' R2' U' R2 U' R2 U2' R U // RULL
View at alg.garron.us

Next: U2 F2 D' F2 U2 B2 D' F2 D B2 U R U' L2 R2 D' F' D R2 B2 (20f)


----------



## irontwig (Mar 21, 2012)

U2 R2 B' U B' R2 B L2 U' F U B' U' F' U R2 B2 R2 L2 U' R B' U B' R B2 L2 (27)

U2 R2 B' U L2.B R2 L2 U' R B' U B' R B2 L2

.=L2 B' R2 B L2 B':R2 B
:=B U' F U B' U' F' U

Next: R2 B' R2 B' D2 F2 U R' F' L2 D' F2 B L2 B' R2 L2 F2 B U2 F' R2 L2 B' L2


----------



## Benjamins (Mar 22, 2012)

R2 B' R2 B' D2 F2 U R' F' L2 D' F2 B L2 B' R2 L2 F2 B U2 F' R2 L2 B' L2

F' R U' B2 D (2x2x2)
R' U R' U' (2x2x3) 
F U' F B' R' B (EO)
U2 R U2 R' U R U (Up to L5C)
could not find a good ending, anyone ?

Next: U B2 D F2 U F2 U F2 L2 U2 L2 F' D' R B2 U2 R' B' F' U


----------



## mightysaur (Mar 22, 2012)

Just a quick question whats EOLLs and RULLs from the third solve from this post

Edit: 
Ah thanks


----------



## Brest (Mar 22, 2012)

EO is "Edge Orientation"
LS is "Last Slot"

RU is <R,U> (only R or U moves)
LL is "Last Layer"


----------



## Cubenovice (Mar 23, 2012)

Benjamins said:


> Next: U B2 D F2 U F2 U F2 L2 U2 L2 F' D' R B2 U2 R' B' F' U



F D F' D' pseudo 2x2x3
B L U L' pseudo F2L-1 or B L U F' L' F to orient so;e edges on the go
only meh finishes from there

Next L' B2 F R' B' R' D2 F2 B2 U F' B L2 F' D U' B' L' R U D L2 R' B2 R


----------



## ottozing (Mar 23, 2012)

U F2 L R2 U L' Fw D Rw'
U R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R'
U L U2 L' U F U' F'
y R' U' R y R' F R F'
U' R U R' U R U' R D R' U' R D' R2
U' M' U' M U2 M' U' M

Next - L2 F' D R U R U2 D2 L' B L' U D2 U2 L' U L D U2 B2 L' R' D U F L2


----------



## ThomasJE (Mar 25, 2012)

ottozing said:


> Next - L2 F' D R U R U2 D2 L' B L' U D2 U2 L' U L D U2 B2 L' R' D U F L2



L2 F' D R U R U2 D2 L' B L' U D2 U2 L' U L D U2 B2 L' R' D U F L2

y F U B D2 l2 // Cross
y' U2 R U2 R' L U L' // F2L 1
F' U F B U B' // F2L 2
F U2 F' U2 F U' F' // F2L 3
U R U2 R' U2 R U R' // F2L 4
F R U R' U' S R U R' U' f' // OLL edges
y R U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' // OLL corners
U2 y' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

Next: R2 L2 F' R B2 U' R B' U2 B D2 B' L F L R2 D' U R' B2 F2 U' D' R' B


----------



## ottozing (Mar 25, 2012)

x' R U R F2 L R U' R' L (Xcross)
U R' F U' F' R (F2L-2)
L' U' L Dw' L U L' (F2L-3)
y R U' R' U R U R' (F2L-4)
U Rw' U' R U' R' U2 R (OLL)
U2 R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 (PLL)

NEXT-R2 U' D' R U R U D2 L' B2 L' R D B2 L' U' L D U2 R2 L' D R' D U F L'


----------



## Brest (Mar 25, 2012)

ottozing said:


> NEXT-R2 U' D' R U R U D2 L' B2 L' R D B2 L' U' L D U2 R2 L' D R' D U F L'


 
y2 L U D F' L F' D2 // 2x2x2
y l F' U' R U2 R2 // Siamese XXcross
D2 U R' U' R D2 // Keyhole 3rd pair
y U R U R' // Tripod
U y R U R' U' R' U R' U' D R' U R D' R // ZBLS
View at alg.garron.us

Next: U2 F2 D' F2 U2 B2 D' F2 D B2 U R U' L2 R2 D' F' D R2 B2


----------



## ottozing (Mar 26, 2012)

x' R F R y' Rw U' Rw'
U' L U2 L'
y R' F R F'
U2 L U L'
U' L' U2 L U' L' U' L
R' U2 R U R' U' R U R' U R
U Rw U R' U' M U R U' R' U

FMCish

next - R D R U2 B2 R F2 U B' R' B' U' F' D L' B' R2 D B


----------



## irontwig (Mar 26, 2012)

U' F2 U2 L2 R D R' L' U' R U' D2 B U R'
D R F2 L' F'
U' R U L U' R' U
F'

Next: D F' R' F' D' L2 F U' B' U2 L2 F2 L2 F' D' U' F' B' U B2 D2 U' R U' R2


----------



## ottozing (Mar 26, 2012)

z' y U R' F D' R' y' L' U2 L D'
F' U' F U R U R' U' R U' R'
Dw' R' U' R2 U' R2 F R F'
R' U' F U R U' R' F' R
U2 R2 Uw R' U R' U' R Uw' R2 F' U F U2

Next - U' L2 B2 R F' L' D' R2 F' U2 F2 U B2 U' B R' B' U' F' U' F' D L' B D2


----------



## Brest (Mar 27, 2012)

ottozing said:


> Next - U' L2 B2 R F' L' D' R2 F' U2 F2 U B2 U' B R' B' U' F' U' F' D L' B D2


 
y' U2 F L' D' F2 L' // 2x2x2
U F2 U z' // XXcross
U2 F2 U F r' F r U' F2 // 3rd/4th pairs
F R U' R' F' U' F2 R' F' R F' // 22LL
View at alg.garron.us

Next: U2 F2 D' F2 U2 B2 D' F2 D B2 U R U' L2 R2 D' F' D R2 B2


----------



## ottozing (Mar 27, 2012)

lol

U' D' R L2 B (2x2)
R' F2 U F2 R U2 F2 *R2* U2 R' U R U R' (triple X cross cancelling into the last pair [cancellation was bolded]ZOMG)
R d' R2 D R' U2 R D' R2 U F' (OLLCP)
M2 u' M2 u S M2 S' U'

next - F' L2 B2 U' R F2 D B2 D2 F D2 B L D' R2 B' L B' R2 B U2 L' B R F


----------



## Brest (Mar 27, 2012)

ottozing said:


> next - F' L2 B2 U' R F2 D B2 D2 F D2 B L D' R2 B' L B' R2 B U2 L' B R F


 
x' y' D' R' L2 F' // cross
[L: U'] [U, L'] // 1st pair
U2 [M': B'] // 2nd pair
U' [B: U'] // 3rd pair
[M: F] U [F2 D B': R'] // LSLL
View at alg.garron.us

Next: D F2 D' B2 L2 D' L2 R2 D2 L2 U2 F' R' B' F2 D2 B2 L D' R' D2


----------



## ThomasJE (Mar 28, 2012)

Brest said:


> Next: D F2 D' B2 L2 D' L2 R2 D2 L2 U2 F' R' B' F2 D2 B2 L D' R' D2


 
D F2 D' B2 L2 D' L2 R2 D2 L2 U2 F' R' B' F2 D2 B2 L D' R' D2

y' L' R2 B U' R' // Cross
x2 U2 F' U2 F U R' U' R // F2L 1
y' B U B' F U F' // F2L 2
U2 R U R2 U2 R // F2L 3
U2 R U R' // F2L 4
y' F U R U' R' F' // EO
y2 r U R' U' L' U l F' // CO
U' x R2' D2' R U R' D2' R U' l // CP
y R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' // EP
View at alg.garron.us

Next: U R2 U2 B2 U F2 R2 B2 D' L2 D' B' L F' R L' D R2 B2 F R U


----------



## irontwig (Mar 29, 2012)

U R2 U2 L2
R B' R' B'
D' L'
B' L B L2 D' L D 
L2 F' B U F U' B2 U F' U' (27)

Next: R2 L2 D U F B2 U2 L' U2 L D F' U B2 U' D2 B U D' F' B2 D2 U B' L2


----------



## Cubenovice (Mar 30, 2012)

irontwig said:


> Next: R2 L2 D U F B2 U2 L' U2 L D F' U B2 U' D2 B U D' F' B2 D2 U B' L2



L2 B2 D U B D' B' - pseudo 2x2x3
L2 : F' L U L U' .- pseudo F2L-1
L D' L' D F B2 - L4C
found in 2 minutes without aplying premoves 
here I thought I might be able to match Irontwig's 27...

But either the insertions suck or I suck at finding them...
at . insert F' R' F L F' R F L' to cancel only 2 moves WTF????
at : insert L2 U' R U L2 U' R' U to cancel 2 moves

for a total of 31 moves :fp

next: R2 B U' R2 F' L2 D L2 B' U2 R L2 B L U D2 B2 L' F' B U R2 U F B


----------



## ottozing (Mar 30, 2012)

z' y2 D R F R D2 R
U' x' L' U L U' x L' U' L
R' U R Dw' L' U L
U' R' U' R2 U R'
y U R U2 R' U' R U2 y R U R' U' F'
U z D' R2 D R2 U R' D' R U' R U R' D R U' R

Next - L2 D' L2 B' R2 U2 L' R' B' D2 B L2 U2 D2 L2 F' B2 L' D2 B' D' R2 B2 U' L2


----------



## pdilla (Mar 31, 2012)

ottozing said:


> Next - L2 D' L2 B' R2 U2 L' R' B' D2 B L2 U2 D2 L2 F' B2 L' D2 B' D' R2 B2 U' L2


 
R U R2 F' R' F2 R B2 U R2 F R F' U // 2x2x2+2x2x3+pair setup on L
F L2 F' L' F L' // pair up
F' L' B' // F2L
U F R U R' U' F' // OLL
y R' U' R y R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 // PLL

Thought I'd try something different... ended up being real weird and long... 44 moves.

Next: B U' B R' U' F L' F R U2 F U2 B D' B' R D' R' B L U' L' D2 R2 B2


----------



## mDiPalma (Apr 1, 2012)

y' x' D' U' M' R' F U2 M2 U' R y L' U L2 (pairs = 12)
U' R' U L' U' R (columns = 6)
S M U S' M U2 M' y' (centers+DF+DB = 7)
M2 U M U' (new DB = 4)
L' U' L U M U' L' U L U (L5E = 10) 

39 STM

next: U2 R D U2 F2 L2 R2 D2 R D' U' B' L D' B2 D2 L R F D2 U' B2 L R2 U'


----------



## ottozing (Apr 1, 2012)

z2 L2 F U' F R'
U2 R B' R' B R U R2 U2 R
U L' U' L
U' L U L'
y R U' R' Dw' L' U L
U' R B' R B R2 U2 Fw R' F' R S'
M2 U M' U2 M U M2 U'

NeXt- F2 L2 R2 D B2 U' D R2 U' F R2 D L U' B2 D B' F' D' U' R2 F R2 D'


----------



## drewsopchak (Apr 1, 2012)

U2 R D U2 F2 L2 R2 D2 R D' U' B' L D' B2 D2 L R F D2 U' B2 L R2 U'

Y' X' F L D' R' D' 
L' U L U2 L U' L' U L U L'
R U' R' U R U R'
L' U' L R' U R
Y' R U' R'
U2 R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F'
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R'

Next scramble: F2 B U2 D' F B2 L' F' R' D B' D2 R2 D2 L2 F2 B' U2 D2 F D2


----------



## emolover (Apr 1, 2012)

Next scramble: F2 B U2 D' F B2 L' F' R' D B' D2 R2 D2 L2 F2 B' U2 D2 F D2

Columns First

x
R2 U2 R' U' R r U r' 
U' R' U' R U r' U' r 
L U2 L' 
M u' M' u M' 
U R U R' U R U' R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' 
M' U M y M' U' M2 U M' y M' U'M U' M' U' M U' M' U2 M
U R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U2

scramble: L2 B' D2 F2 R2 F' L2 D2 F L2 F L' R F' L' U R2 D' U2 R2 F2


----------



## ottozing (Apr 1, 2012)

z' R' D2 F B2 D' B2 D2 Rw U2 Rw'
R' F R F'
y' Rw U' Rw' F L U L'
y F' L' U2 L F
y' U2 L' U L
U' Rw U R' U R U2 Rw'
U2 L U L' y R2 Uw' R U' R' U R' Uw R2

NEXT - D F' D' L' F D2 F U' F R D2 F2 B2 R' L2 B2 R B2 L D2 U R U2 R' L'


----------



## irontwig (Apr 1, 2012)

B' R B L B' R' B L2 U2 F2 L U L' D' L U' B2 U2 B2 R2 U' B2 R' L U L' (26)

:L'
U2 F2 D' L.
B2 U2 B2 R2 U' B2 R'
L U L'

.=L' D L U L' D' L U'
:=B' R B L B' R' B L' 

Next: D' R D2 R L' U L R' B R2 U' R' U F U F R' F2 D' L2 R2 F' U D2 F


----------



## ThomasJE (Apr 1, 2012)

irontwig said:


> Next: D' R D2 R L' U L R' B R2 U' R' U F U F R' F2 D' L2 R2 F' U D2 F



D' R D2 R L' U L R' B R2 U' R' U F U F R' F2 D' L2 R2 F' U D2 F

y F' R F U l2 D // Cross
B' U2 B // F2L 1
U' F' U F // F2L 2
U F U' F' R' U2 R L' U L // F2L 3
y U' R U R' U2' F' U F // F2L 4
U F U R U' R' F' // EO
U2 L' U' L U' L' U2' L // CO
U x L2' D2 L' U' L D2 L' U r' // CP
y' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 // EP
View at alg.garron.us

Next: B2 L2 U' F2 L2 U L2 B2 U2 F2 U L U' F' R' B' D2 R2 B2 U' F2 U'


----------



## ottozing (Apr 1, 2012)

D F' L' U R2 D' F'
R' U' L' U' R' U' R2
U' L U L2
U' R' U R L' U L
R' U' R U' R' U' R
U' Lw' U L U R U' Rw' F
L2 Dw M' U2 M U

next - L2 D' R L' F L' R2 B' F L2 R2 U2 B2 F2 R' U2 F' D U' F R U2 B' D2 U


----------



## Cubenovice (Apr 1, 2012)

ottozing said:


> next - L2 D' R L' F L' R2 B' F L2 R2 U2 B2 F2 R' U2 F' D U' F R U2 B' D2 U



L B' D' F2 R2 F' cross + set up pair
R U' R' U pair 1
D R2 D' B' D B D' pair 2
B' R2 B R2 B' R B pair 3
R D R D' pair 4
D R2 D' R' D R' D' OLL sune
D' R' D B D' R' D R D B' D2 R D R2 PLL J
47 HTM with cancellations


NEXT; B L R2 B U L' U L2 D' U2 R' L U' D2 F U R D F L R' F2 D' F L'


----------



## ottozing (Apr 2, 2012)

F2 R' D' L2 B' L D
U2 y R2 Uw' R2 Uw R2
U2 R U' R'
U' L' B L' B' L2
Rw U R' U R U2 Rw'
F z D' R U' R2 D R' U D' R U' R2 D R' U R F'

NexT - L F' B L' B2 R2 U2 D' R L2 D R2 B U' R2 D' R L F2 L' B' F' U' L U'


----------



## ThomasJE (Apr 3, 2012)

ottozing said:


> NexT - L F' B L' B2 R2 U2 D' R L2 D R2 B U' R2 D' R L F2 L' B' F' U' L U'



L F' B L' B2 R2 U2 D' R L2 D R2 B U' R2 D' R L F2 L' B' F' U' L U'

U B U' R U2 F' // Cross
x2 F U' F' U' R' U' R // F2L 1
U' F' U F U' L U L' // F2L 2
F' U' F U' L' U' L // F2L 3
U R U' R' // F2L 4
U' F U R U' R' F' // EO
y' r U R' U' r' F R F' // CO
y x R2' D2' R U R' D2' R U' l // CP
M2' U' M2' U' M' U2' M2' U2' M' U2' // EP
View at alg.garron.us

Next: R2 D2 F2 R2 L2 D' L2 D2 B2 D F2 L B' U' F2 D2 B2 R D L B


----------



## cubersmith (Apr 3, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> Next: R2 D2 F2 R2 L2 D' L2 D2 B2 D F2 L B' U' F2 D2 B2 R D L B


 
Cross: U' F U F U R' x2
F2L 1: U' R U2 R' U R' F R F'
F2L 2: U' L' U' L U R' U' R d L' U L
F2L 3: U' L U2 L' U L U' L
F2L 4: U' R U R' U2 R U' R'
OLL : U R U R' U' B' R' F R F' B
PLL : U' R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F U2

Next: F2 L' B2 L2 B2 U2 R F2 R D2 U' L' R2 B2 F L2 D B R' U2


----------



## Brest (Apr 5, 2012)

cubersmith said:


> Next: F2 L' B2 L2 B2 U2 R F2 R D2 U' L' R2 B2 F L2 D B R' U2


 
F2 L' B2 L2 B2 U2 R F2 R D2 U' L' R2 B2 F L2 D B R' U2

x' E R' u // 1x2x2
U M' U l U' x // 1x2x3
U r2 U r' U r' // 1x2x2
U' R' U2 R' F R F' R // 1x2x3
l' U R U' L U r' // CMLL
M U' M' U' M U M' U' M U2 M' U2 // LSE
View at alg.garron.us

Next: U2 F2 U2 R' D2 R2 B2 L' D2 R2 B R' D L2 D' B' F' D B'


----------



## pi.cubed (Apr 5, 2012)

Brest said:


> Next: U2 F2 U2 R' D2 R2 B2 L' D2 R2 B R' D L2 D' B' F' D B'



*Inspection:* x'
*Cross:* F' D' R2 L D2
*F2L1:* d L' U2 L U L' U' L 
*F2L2:* U R' U2 R2 U R'
*F2L3:* d L' U L U' L' U L
*F2L4: *d L' U' L U L' U' L
*OLL: *U' F R U R' U' F'
*PLL:* U R2' u R' U R' U' R u' R2 (y') R' U R

http://tinyurl.com/7oht2cv


----------



## ottozing (Apr 5, 2012)

x' F2 B2 U' F' R' U R2 B' R' B
M' U' R' F2 R' B2 R F2 R' B2 R2 M
E'
x M2 U' M U M' U M' U' M' U' M' U M
z2 Lw2 U' M2 U' M' U2 M2 U2 M' U2 L2
y Rw U M U' M' U M U M' U2 Rw'

stupid ell hax plus a random corners first block building start thing

next - D2 F' R U2 B2 L R2 D' U L' B2 D B' U L2 R F' L2 D2 F2 B2 U' R

EDIT : grrr ninjad


----------



## ThomasJE (Apr 5, 2012)

Since pi.cubed didn't give a scramble, I'll use ottozing's.



ottozing said:


> next - D2 F' R U2 B2 L R2 D' U L' B2 D B' U L2 R F' L2 D2 F2 B2 U' R


 
D2 F' R U2 B2 L R2 D' U L' B2 D B' U L2 R F' L2 D2 F2 B2 U' R

B R F L' U L' U' // Cross
x2 U F' U F d' B U B' // F2L 1
U F' U F U R U R' U R U' R' // F2L 2
y' F U F' U2 F U' F' // F2L 3
U' F' U F // F2L 4
U F U R U' R' F' // EO
y2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2' R // CO
y U x R2' D2' R U R' D2' R U' l // CP
y2 R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 // EP
View at alg.garron.us

Next: B2 F2 L2 D R2 L2 F2 D2 R2 U' R2 F' R U2 F2 D' R B R' U L U2


----------



## ottozing (Apr 5, 2012)

R' U D' L D Rw2 (2x2x2)
R' F2 U2 F' (2x2x3)
R' U2 B2 U2 B' U' B U' B2 R (f2l minus 1 pair)
U R' U R U2 R' U R (last pair)
F' L' U' L U L' U' L U2 B' U' F U B' U (last layer)

43 htm

Next - U' R2 B' U B' L R' U D L U' B2 U2 F2 R F2 B R L2 F2 R2 U2 R' F' L'


----------



## Brest (Apr 5, 2012)

ottozing said:


> Next - U' R2 B' U B' L R' U D L U' B2 U2 F2 R F2 B R L2 F2 R2 U2 R' F' L'


 
U' R2 B' U B' L R' U D L U' B2 U2 F2 R F2 B R L2 F2 R2 U2 R' F' L'

y r U R' F R2 U' x' // Xcross
[R', U']2 // 2nd pair
d [M: F] U // leave 4 corners
[R, U L U'] // 3 cycle
[F2, r' U r] // 3 cycle
View at alg.garron.us

Next: L U2 L2 F2 D2 R' B2 U2 L' F2 R F' D B2 U F' R' U2 B2 L R


----------



## Lid (Apr 5, 2012)

Brest said:


> Next: L U2 L2 F2 D2 R' B2 U2 L' F2 R F' D B2 U F' R' U2 B2 L R


x L2 D' F' D' F' // cross
U L' B U2 B' // 1st
U L U2 B' R U R' // 2nd
F U F' // 3rd
B U' L U L' // 4th
U' x' U' (R' U L' U') (R2 U' R') U2 r // OLL
y' (R2' u' R U') (R U R' u R2) (f R' f') // PLL
48htm



ottozing said:


> Next - U' R2 B' U B' L R' U D L U' B2 U2 F2 R F2 B R L2 F2 R2 U2 R' F' L'


found a nice solution to this one, so I'm posting it anyway 
y x' u' M' U2 F L F L' u // Xcross
U' R U2 R' U B U B' // 2nd
F U F' U L' U' L // 3rd
F' U F U2 F' U F // 4th
F2 U M' U2 M U F2 // LL
39htm

next: B2 U L2 F2 L2 D B2 U L2 D U2 R' D U L B U' R U2 R U2 (21f)


----------



## ottozing (Apr 5, 2012)

x2 L' U' L U L F' L' F'
M2 U M Rw' E R
D M' Uw2 M'
z' y2 M' U' M2 U
Lw2 U M U'
Lw U M2 U'
L2 U M2 U2 M U' M' U' M' Uw' E M' E2
z U2 R2 Uw R' U R' U' R Uw' R2 F' U' F

Next - B' U2 L2 R' D' B R' B2 D' R F2 L D' R2 F2 D' L2 U F' B' L' R2 D' L' R2

edit : ninjad again

U' R' F2 R U Lw
R' U2 R2 U' R'
D L' U' L D'
L' U L
y R' U2 R
U' D R U R' Dw R' U' R
Lw' U' L U' L' U2 Lw
Uw' Rw2 Uw M' Uw2 M' Uw Rw2

NEXT - B' U2 L2 R' D' B R' B2 D' R F2 L D' R2 F2 D' L2 U F' B' L' R2 D' L' R2


----------



## JensRenders (Apr 5, 2012)

ottozing said:


> NEXT - B' U2 L2 R' D' B R' B2 D' R F2 L D' R2 F2 D' L2 U F' B' L' R2 D' L' R2



Cross: z2 B L D2 U' B' D2 R D'
F2L 1: F' U F U' L U L'
F2L 2: U' R U' R' L' U' L
F2L 3: R' U' R U2 B U' B'
F2L 4: U' F' U' F U2 F' U F
OLL 1/2: y2 F U R U' R' F'
OLL 2/2: y2 R' F R B' R' F' R B
PLL 1/2: R' F R' B2 R F' R' B2 R2
PLL 2/2: U' y M2 U' M2 U M E2 M E2

next: F' R U2 L B D U F2 B U' B' D2 U' L2 U2 L2 D2 R2 U2 F2 B' U' D' L B'


----------



## ottozing (Apr 5, 2012)

L' R D R' L' B' L B2 L B' 
z y2 R U R' U' R U' R' U' R
R' U2 R2 B' R' B R' U2 Rw U M U M2 U'

with cancellations

L' R D R' L' B' L B2 L B' 
z y2 R U R' U' R U' R' U R2 B' R' B R' U2 
Rw U M U M2 U'
lolrouxstuff

next - L D L R' U' R2 D U R' L2 U' D' B D' B2 F' U2 L2 F B U' F' B' U' B


----------



## ThomasJE (Apr 6, 2012)

ottozing said:


> next - L D L R' U' R2 D U R' L2 U' D' B D' B2 F' U2 L2 F B U' F' B' U' B


 
L D L R' U' R2 D U R' L2 U' D' B D' B2 F' U2 L2 F B U' F' B' U' B

y' R F2 R' F' D' F R' F' // Cross
B U B' F U2 F' U2 F U F' // F2L 1
R U' R' U B' U' B // F2L 2
U R' U2 R U' F' U F // F2L 3
y U' F' U F U2 F' U2 F U' F' U F // F2L 4
U2 F U R U' R' F' // EO
F R' F' L F R F' L' // CO
U' y' x R2' D2' R U R' D2' R U' l // CP
y' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 // EP
View at alg.garron.us

Next: F2 U D B' R F L2 U2 F' L' R D' F2 D' F' D' F2 L2 F' L F L' R2 D R


----------



## mDiPalma (Apr 6, 2012)

x2 D' (p1)
M' U2 M2 B' (p2)
L F L' (p3)
y' U' M' d R U' R' (p3)
U R U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' (columns)
u' U' M U u M' (centers, 2 dedges)
y' M U M' (dedge 3)
U2 M' U M' U M U2 M' U M2 U (last 5 edges)

45 STM

next: D' B R' D' R' D2 U B2 F D' B L' R' B' F R2 B L R' U B2 U2 B D U


----------



## ottozing (Apr 7, 2012)

*cfop*

x z R' Uw' U2 L2
U R U R' U' y' R U R'
U2 L2 R' U R U' L' U' L'
U L U' L' U L U' L'
y' U' R' U2 R2 U R2 U R
U' Lw' U2 L U L' U Lw
U' Rw U' L D2 Rw' F Rw D2 L2

or

*petrus*

L F R' L D2
L' U' L U z y L U2 L'
L F L2 U' L
y' R' U2 R U R U R' U R2 D R' U R D' R' U2 R'
U R' U R U' R2 F' U' F U R U' R Lw U' R' U

or

*roux*

z2 R F2 B' R2 F
x' U2 M' Rw U Rw' U' R' U2 R U R' U2 R
U' R' F R F' R' F R F' R U R' U' R U R'
U' M' U2 M U' M Uw2 M Uw2 M2

or

*zz*

z F B' D'
U L U2 R L U2 L2 U L U' L' U2 L' U' L U L'
U' R' U R2 U2 R U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R
R' U' R U' R' U R' D' R U R' D R2
M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 U2 

next - D' B' F2 L' F2 U2 B L2 R B' R2 F D U2 L2 D2 R' D2 R' D' F R2 F2 D L D' L2 F2 U R


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 9, 2012)

ottozing said:


> next - D' B' F2 L' F2 U2 B L2 R B' R2 F D U2 L2 D2 R' D2 R' D' F R2 F2 D L D' L2 F2 U R


 
x2 U R U' D F L F y R U2 R // xcross + setup (10)
U' y R U R' // 2nd pair (4, 14)
L U L' U y' R U R' // 3rd pair (7, 21)
U2 y' R U R' // 4th pair (4, 25)
U2 F U R U' R2' F' R U R U' R' // OLLCP (12, 37)
M2 U' M U2' M' U' M2 U2// EPLL (8, 45)

alg.garron

45 STM

Next : L2 R2 B2 R2 D U2 L2 U B2 D B2 R' F' D' B2 R2 F2 R' U' L2 F'


----------



## ottozing (Apr 9, 2012)

x y z R' U' R U D R2 U R' F' U' F D'
U R' U M U' Rw R U' M' U Rw'
M U2 M'
y M U M' 
U' M' U2 M
y U' M U2 M'
R' U' R U R B' R' B
x R D' R U2 R' D R U2 R2

next - R' B' F R U L2 D2 L U' D R' U R2 L F' D F B2 D2 B' R' F L R' B


----------



## Cubenovice (Apr 9, 2012)

ottozing said:


> next - R' B' F R U L2 D2 L U' D R' U R2 L F' D F B2 D2 B' R' F L R' B



L B' L'
U' D2 B D2 F' D' F' B2
B' U2 B U B' U B
R' F' R B2 R' F R B2 R2
D2 F2 U' R2 L2 U
L U2 L2 U2 L2 U2 L'
U' D B2 D' U R2
could be improved with some insertions

NEXT: U2 F R B D' U' L' U2 D R' B' L F D' R2 L2 B' F2 D2 F' L2 U F2 L' U2


----------



## ThomasJE (Apr 9, 2012)

Cubenovice said:


> NEXT: U2 F R B D' U' L' U2 D R' B' L F D' R2 L2 B' F2 D2 F' L2 U F2 L' U2



U2 F R B D' U' L' U2 D R' B' L F D' R2 L2 B' F2 D2 F' L2 U F2 L' U2

B U2 B' R' U F' // Cross
x2 F' U F2 U2 F' U2 F U' F' // F2L 1
y U' R U' R' U2' L' U L // F2L 2
U' R U' R' U F' U' F // F2L 3
U2 B U2 B' U2 B U' B' // F2L 4
U F U R U' R' F' // EO
y L' U' L U' L' U2' L // CO
U2 y R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

Next: B2 L2 U' L2 B2 U' F2 D' F2 D2 L2 F' R D' F2 L B F L F' R U


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 9, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> Next: B2 L2 U' L2 B2 U' F2 D' F2 D2 L2 F' R D' F2 L B F L F' R U


 
z2 R' U R' U' z2 U' M' x y' D2 L2 F2 R F' U' L' // xxcross (13)
U R' U2 R U2 y R U' R' // 3rd pair + EO (8, 21) 
y U2 R' U' R' U' R' U R U R // 4th pair (10, 31)
U R U2 R' U' R U' R' // LL (8, 39)

39 STM 

Next : B2 F' R' B L U' D2 F' B' L R' F U' R' U' R B2 F L2 D F R2 F2 D2 R'


----------



## micronexer (Apr 9, 2012)

Scrambled with yellow on top, blue at front.

Cross: F' U L B2 R
F2L 1; y2 U2 F' U' F y2 L' U L U2 F' U F2 U F'
F2L 2; d L U' L
F2L 3; y2 U2 L' U2 L U2 L' U' L
F2L 4; d F U F' y' U' F' U' F
OLL (nice easy one, thanks!); U' f R U R' U' f'
PLL Edges; U' y' x R' U R' D2 R' U R' D2 l2 x2 
PLL Corners; U2 R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U

I know it was long, but I use a lot of cube rotations and only 2-look OLL and PLL.

Next; R2 U2 F2 U' F' D2 B F' L2 U R' D2 L2 R2 U' B' D2 R' U L2 F2 L F' B2 D2


----------



## ThomasJE (Apr 9, 2012)

micronexer said:


> OLL; U' f R U R' U' f'
> PLL; U' y' x R' U R' D2 R' U R' D2 l2 x2 U2 R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U
> 
> I know it was long, but I use a lot of cube rotations and only 2-look OLL and PLL.



You may want to split OLL and PLL into EO (edge orientation / 1st look), CO (corner orientation / 2nd look), CP (corner permutation / 3rd look) and EP (edge permutation / 4th look).


----------



## onlyleftname (Apr 9, 2012)

Scramble: R2 U2 F2 U' F' D2 B F' L2 U R' D2 L2 R2 U' B' D2 R' U L2 F2 L F' B2 D2

Cross: B' U' R2 U F U F
F2L 1: R U2 R'
F2L 2: y R' U' R2 U R'
F2L 3: d L' U2 L U' L' U L
F2L 4: U2 L U L' U L' U' L
OLL: U R' F R U R' U' F' U R
PLL: U' R' U2 R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R U' F

Next scramble: B U2 L2 B2 F D2 B2 L2 D2 U2 F2 L' B U2 R2 D' F' L U B' D'


----------



## ottozing (Apr 9, 2012)

B R D' L U' R' B' D2
U2 L2 y L' U2 L
y2 Rw U' Rw'
U R U2 R' U' R U R'
y L U L' U L U L'
F R2 U' R U' R U' R' U2 R' U R2 F'
M2 U M' U2 M U M2

Next - U' D' L2 R2 D' F' D2 F2 D2 F' L' R' D B R U2 D' B2 R2 B' D' F U D2 F2


----------



## Brest (Apr 14, 2012)

ottozing said:


> Next - U' D' L2 R2 D' F' D2 F2 D2 F' L' R' D B R U2 D' B2 R2 B' D' F U D2 F2


 
D' L' U F' L' U' L2 // 2x2x2
y R' U R' U F // Xcross
U' R' U R2 U' R' // 2nd pair
y' L y' R' U' R F' // 3rd / 4th pairs
U F R F' r U R2' U R U2 r' // OLLCP
U M2' U M2 U' E2 M' E2 M' // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us

Next: F2 L2 F2 R2 U2 B2 D' L2 U2 B2 L B' U2 R D' L' U' R' F D U2


----------



## ottozing (Apr 14, 2012)

x L U2 y' R U' R' U' L (first 3 pairs + centers + 1 edge)
y' L F' L' F L' U L (last pair)
U' R' U2 R U R' U R (cll [finish columns] + 1 edge)
M' E2 M' E2 (2 edges)
Lw2 M' U M U M' U2 M' U M' U M U M' U R L (ell hax)

next - R' U' F U' B' R' U2 L2 B' F L2 R2 B2 F R F2 U F2 L D2 L R2 B2 U B'



Brest said:


> D' L' U F' L' U' L2 // 2x2x2
> y R' U R' U F // *XXcross*
> U' R' U R2 U' R' // 2nd pair
> y' L y' R' U' R F' // 3rd / 4th pairs
> ...


 
i think you mean Xcross


----------



## Brest (Apr 14, 2012)

ottozing said:


> next - R' U' F U' B' R' U2 L2 B' F L2 R2 B2 F R F2 U F2 L D2 L R2 B2 U B'


 
R' U' F U' B' R' U2 L2 B' F L2 R2 B2 F R F2 U F2 L D2 L R2 B2 U B'

y2 F U' R U' R' F R2 // 2x2x2
U' L y' R' F R // XXcross
u L U' L' u' // 3rd pair
U L' U' L2 F' L' F // EOLS
L2 D' l U2 l' D L2 U L' U L U' // ZBLL
View at alg.garron.us

Next: L2 F R2 U2 R2 B2 R2 B F2 U2 F' U' R2 F' L2 F2 L' F2 D U L


----------



## ottozing (Apr 14, 2012)

L' F' R' D2 R2 U R (cross + first pair setup)
Dw L U L' (first pair)
U R U2 R' U' R U R' (second pair)

now heres the fun part

U Fw U R2 U' S U2 F2 U' F' Rw U' Rw' U Rw U Rw Uw' M Uw2 M Uw' Rw2 (third pair cancelling into the fourth pair cancelling into oll cancelling into pll)

lulz

next - L2 D2 L' F U' B' F2 L D' R' B' L2 R2 B' D2 R2 L' D2 R' U' B2 F' D B2 L


----------



## balloon6610 (Apr 14, 2012)

Cross : U' R2 F L U' F2 D'
First pair : U' R U' R' U2 L' U L
Second pair : R' U2 R U y L' U L
Third pair : U' y' R U' R' y' L' U L
Fourth pair : U2 (U R U' R')(U R U' R')(U R U' R')
OLL : U2 (F' L' U' L U F) U (F R U R' U' F')
PLL : R' U' F R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U' (F Perm )

Next -U R' F2 U L2 D' R F L B' U2 F R2 F2 L B2 D' B' R B U' F' D' R2 B2


----------



## ottozing (Apr 14, 2012)

z F' R' F D'
U2 L' U' L
U R B' R' B R U R'
y U R U2 R' U R U' R' 
U' R' U R U2 R' U R
U' R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R'
U M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2

Next-U' F' B R L U D2 L D U2 F2 U D' L B' F2 D2 R L2 U' F' B2 L2 F2 B'


----------



## pdilla (Apr 17, 2012)

ottozing said:


> Next-U' F' B R L U D2 L D U2 F2 U D' L B' F2 D2 R L2 U' F' B2 L2 F2 B'


 

L F' R2 F D' F' L2 D2 F2 // 2 edges + 1x2x3
L' U' R U M x U2 R2 U2 l2 F' l' U // L2SE
x L U' R U L' R' U2 R U R' U // ZBLL

34 moves... meh...

U2 L2 D' B L B' F' L2 F' R2 B2 L' B L D' B2 L' U2 B2 U B2 F R2 F B


----------



## mDiPalma (Apr 17, 2012)

U F' D2 B U' L2 D' eoline
U' R' U' L R2 U' R' square
z U R' U' R2 U2 square
R2 U' R U z' R' U2 R pair
z U' R2 U R2 U' R' U z' pair
U2 r U R' U' r' F R F' coll
U2 R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' epll

B2 L' D' L F2 R' L F2 R2 F' L2 R' D2 R' D' F' D2 R F2 B L2 B2 D' B F


----------



## ottozing (Apr 17, 2012)

R' F' B' L2 U B L
y R U' R' L' U L 
U2 y R U R'
U2 L' U L y U2 L U L'
U F R U R' U' R F' Rw U R' U2 L D2 L' U L D2 L2 U'

next-U R2 B' L2 F' D L2 U2 B F L R D' U' F L' D' U' L2 U L' B D2 U B'


----------



## pdilla (Apr 17, 2012)

ottozing said:


> next-U R2 B' L2 F' D L2 U2 B F L R D' U' F L' D' U' L2 U L' B D2 U B'



x' y // insp
D' R' U F' U L // cross + setup
U2 L' U' L // slot 1
U R U L U L' U L U' L' R' // slot 2 + setup
U l' U R' U' l F R F' // slot 3 + setup
R' U R U2 l U' R' U // EOLS
x R U R' U R U' R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' U // ZBLL

Next: L' U2 D' F2 U B2 R' U D2 L' D' R' L F2 B' R' D' R F2 L' B D2 F2 R' F2


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 17, 2012)

pdilla said:


> Next: L' U2 D' F2 U B2 R' U D2 L' D' R' L F2 B' R' D' R F2 L' B D2 F2 R' F2


 
x2 y R2 U' F2 U' y' L' F' L' // 2x2x2 (7)
d' R2' F // XCross (3, 10)
U' R' F U F' U2 R // 2nd Pair + Setup (7, 17)
U' R' U' R // 3rd Pair (4, 21)
U' R U' R' U R U' R' // 4th Pair (8, 29)
y2 r U R' U' r' F2 R2 U' R' U' R U R' F2 // OLLCP (14, 43)
// EPLL skip

alg.garron

Next: L2 U2 B2 L2 D L2 R2 U' R2 U R2 F L D L' U' R' F L' D2 L'


----------



## ottozing (Apr 17, 2012)

z y L R2 D'
L U2 L' U' L U L'
U' R' U2 R L' U L
U2 R U2 R' y U R U R' y U L U L'
U' F R U R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'
M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 U'

next-B R' D2 B2 U R2 D2 F U L2 D L' B L F' L2 U2 F L' B2 R2 U' B U L


----------



## kirtpro (Apr 17, 2012)

z2 x'
U' R' U' D2 F R' (U' D')
y L' U' L U L' U' L
U' R U' R' U y R' U R
U' y' R U2 R' U R U' R'
U' y R U R' y' U R' U' R
F U R U' R2' F' R U R U' R'
R' U R' U' y R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F

Next:
F' D F' R U' D' L2 U' R L F2 L B2 U' L2 U2 D' F2 L' B R B' F' R2 U2


----------



## pdilla (Apr 18, 2012)

kirtpro said:


> Next:
> F' D F' R U' D' L2 U' R L F2 L B2 U' L2 U2 D' F2 L' B R B' F' R2 U2



B2 D2 R' L F D2 L D // xcross
z' U' R' r2 F r U' r U' R // slot 2 + expose CE
U R' U' R U R' U R U l U' R' F U // EOLS
x L' U L U2 R U' L' U R2 U L U' R U' // ZBLL

Next: B2 F2 R U' F' U2 F U D2 F' U2 F' D2 U2 F2 R B' U' B D R B2 D' R2 B2


----------



## ottozing (Apr 18, 2012)

x y F2 L F D' R D' (eo cross)
U R' U2 R U' R' U' R (f2l 1)
U2 L' U2 L U2 L' U L (f2l 2)
U L U2 L' U' L U L' (f2l 3)
U R U R' U R U R' (f2l 4)
R U2 Rw' F R' F' Rw U' R U' R' (coll)
M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 M' (epll)

next - U2 B2 L F' L2 F' D' R2 U B2 L F' D2 R D F D R2 U2 F' U2 B R' U' B2


----------



## irontwig (Apr 18, 2012)

z2 y U' R2 [Two pairs]
L' U' L' U2 L2 [2x2x2]
x2 R F U' R' U2 F' R2 F' [2x2x3+some EO and preparing F2L-1]
U2 R2 U R U R [F2L-1 and setting up last pairs]
U' R' U' R [F2L]
U L F' L B2 L' F L B2 L2 [CLL+1]
y r U R' U' M U R U' R' [ELL]

Next: U F D' F' U D2 R' F B' D' F R' U' B U2 F' R2 U' D2 B' F' L' R' B' U'


----------



## ottozing (Apr 18, 2012)

y U2 F' R' F U' L2 D2
y U2 R' U' R Dw R U R'
L U L' U2 L U' L'
F U' R2 U R U' R2 F'
L' U L
y' R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U2 R'
U2 R2 Uw R' U R' U' R Uw' R2 F' U F U'

Next - B D R2 F' D F' D2 L B D2 L2 F2 D F U' F2 D' B' D' F2 U2 R' U B2 D'


----------



## irontwig (Apr 18, 2012)

y2 D' F2 L u' R' [2x2x2]
U r' U L U' L2 [XX-cross]
R U' R' D2 [Pseudo pair]
R U2 R' d R' U2 [Almost F2L+EO]
x' R2 U R' D R U' R' D' [ZBL(o)L]
x U D2 [Adjust layers]

Next: D' B F2 R F2 B2 U2 D' F R' L' F' R' F D L' U' L2 U' L R2 F' R2 U L


----------



## pi.cubed (Apr 18, 2012)

irontwig said:


> Next: D' B F2 R F2 B2 U2 D' F R' L' F' R' F D L' U' L2 U' L R2 F' R2 U L



*Inspection:* x2 y
*Cross:* F2 R' u L' D2
*F2L1:* E' L' U2 L E
*F2L2:* U L' U2 L U' L' U L
*F2L3:* U R' U' R U2 R' U2' R
*F2L4:* U2 L U L' d L' U2 L
*OELL: *F U R U' R' F'
*OCLL:* L U2 L' U' L U' L'
*PLL:* U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U2

65HTM, 63STM

*Next:* D' B F2 R F2 B2 U2 D' F R' L' F' R' F D L' U' L2 U' L R2 F' R2 U L


----------



## irontwig (Apr 18, 2012)

y' R2 F d' R2 U R2 U' R' U [First layer corners+3edges]
z' y' x' R' u2 R2 F' R' F R' u2 R [CLL]
y M R U' M' U [Two edges]
L2 x' U2 L' U' M2 U L U2 [Two more edges]
x2 R U' M' U' M' U' M' U' [Last redge+EO]
x U2 M2 U2 r' R' [Permute midges]

Next: L R' B' L' R2 F2 L B R F U' R2 B U' D2 R F2 B' L2 D2 B D2 R L F2


----------



## pdilla (Apr 19, 2012)

irontwig said:


> Next: L R' B' L' R2 F2 L B R F U' R2 B U' D2 R F2 B' L2 D2 B D2 R L F2




z // insp
U2 R F D R // incomplete xcross
y' U R U' R' U' R U R' D // xxxcross
U2 L' U' L U L' U L U r U' r' F // EOLS
y' L U L' U L U R U2 L' U L U2 R' L' U // ZBLL


Next: R' L2 F L' F2 U' L2 F' L' D U2 F2 U' B D B U L' U' R F' R L2 B R'


----------



## ottozing (Apr 19, 2012)

x' y' Uw' R2 Uw M2 U R' y M' Rw U R'
M' U2 M2 U M U' M' U2 M 
y' M Uw2 M Uw2
U R' F2 R U2 R U2 R' F2 U' R U' R'
U R U R' U R' U' R2 U' R' U R' U R

next - F2 L2 B R F' U' B' U B U2 B' D L2 B U B D' F2 U' R2 B2 L F2 D B2


----------



## pdilla (Apr 20, 2012)

ottozing said:


> next - F2 L2 B R F' U' B' U B U2 B' D L2 B U B D' F2 U' R2 B2 L F2 D B2



x' // insp
L R F D' L' R D' F // xcross
L U L' U2 L' U' L2 U' L' // slot 2
y L U2 R U2 R' U L' // EOLS
y' L U2 R' U L' U R U R' U2 L U' M // ZBLL

Next: D B2 F L2 D2 B L2 U2 R' L2 D' B L F2 R' U R' D B' R' B2 D R' B D'


----------



## ottozing (Apr 20, 2012)

R' B2 D' (1x2x2)
U M2 U' M U2 Rw U' (1x2x3)
Lw' U2 R U R' U R U' (first layer)
z' R' U M U' R U M' (1st midge)
U2 L U' M U L' U' M' (2nd midge)
Uw' R2 U2 R U2 R2 (last 2 midges)
S R U R' U' R' F R Fw' (ollcp)
M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U' M2 U' D' (epll + realign layers)

Next-B2 D2 R2 U L' B2 R2 B2 U B L2 F' R' F2 U' D' L2 U B2 R' B2 D' F' R L2


----------



## mDiPalma (Apr 20, 2012)

x'LUD'F' square
RU'BD'x cube 
RU'RUB'LU2L' block 
FR'F2U'F orient
U'RU2RU'R2U pair
R2U2R'U'RU'R'URU'R'URU2R' winter variation
U2RUR'y'R2u'RU'R'UR'uR2U' g perm

next U' L U L' F U F' U2 R B U2 R' B2 L D' B2 R' L' F U' D' R2 B R D


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 20, 2012)

mDiPalma said:


> next U' L U L' F U F' U2 R B U2 R' B2 L D' B2 R' L' F U' D' R2 B R D


 
x2 y' F L R D R D2' // Cross (6)
y U R2 L' U L R U' R' y U R U' R2' U2 F' R // F2L-1 (15, 21)
y U R U R' y' U' R' U R // LS (8, 29)
U' F R U R' U' R' F' r U R U' r' // OLLCP (13, 42)
// EPLL skip

alg.garron

Next: U2 F2 D' L2 R2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 U2 L' D' B2 R' D' B2 L' B' D2 L'


----------



## Riley (Apr 20, 2012)

Edit: Rpotts beat me to it, but this was to the same scramble: U' L U L' F U F' U2 R B U2 R' B2 L D' B2 R' L' F U' D' R2 B R D
x2 y' // Inspection
R D R F D2 // Cross
U' R U2 R' y R U R'// F2L 1
U L' U' L U' y' R U R' // F2L 2
U' y' R U2 R' U' R U R' // F2L 3
U L2 U2 L U L' U L2 // F2L 4
U' R U R' U' r R' U R U' r' // OLL
U' L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2 U2 // PLL

I deleted my next scramble, use Rpott's.


----------



## ottozing (Apr 20, 2012)

F' D R' B L D' F (eo line)
U R' U2 R2 (right nm square)
U' R' U2 R U' R' U R (right nm block)
L' U2 L U' L U2 L' U' L (left square)
U2 L U' L' U L U' L' (pair)
U' L U2 L' (winter variation)
R U R' U R' U' R2 U' R' U R' U R' (u perm + undo pseudo stuff)

NEXt=D F B L2 B R2 D' L2 R2 U' R2 D' R2 D L B F L D' U B L F' U' L2


----------



## Cubenovice (Apr 20, 2012)

ottozing said:


> NEXt=D F B L2 B R2 D' L2 R2 U' R2 D' R2 D L B F L D' U B L F' U' L2



R B2 R2 D L B' - 2x2x2
U' L U2 L2 - 2x2x3
F' U' F2 U2 F' - F2L-1
R U R' U2 F' U' F - leave 4 corners
R' D' R U2 R' D R - leave 3 corners
F D F' U F D' F' U2 - done
37 HTM

next U L' F2 B' R2 U' R B2 D2 B2 U' L' R' U L' D' U2 L B U2 R2 L' F B U' cubetimer.com


----------



## ThomasJE (Apr 20, 2012)

Cubenovice said:


> next U L' F2 B' R2 U' R B2 D2 B2 U' L' R' U L' D' U2 L B U2 R2 L' F B U' cubetimer.com



U L' F2 B' R2 U' R B2 D2 B2 U' L' R' U L' D' U2 L B U2 R2 L' F B U'

z2 // Inspection
F L D' F D' F2 // Cross
U R U R' U2' R U R' // F2L 1
y2 F U2 F2' U' F // F2L 2
y U2 R U R' U2 F' U F // F2L 3
y' F U F' U2 F U' F' // F2L 4
F U R U' R' F' // EO
y x U R' U' L U R U' r' // CO
y2 R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

Next: L2 D' L2 D B2 D2 B2 L2 D' R2 F D2 F2 D' B' U R U2 R2 B


----------



## cubersmith (Apr 21, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> Next: L2 D' L2 D B2 D2 B2 L2 D' R2 F D2 F2 D' B' U R U2 R2 B


 
inspec: x
Cross: D R2 D2 F D2 L
F2L 1: U2 R' U2 R L' U L
F2l 2: y' U2 R' U R U' R' U' R
F2L 3: U L U' L2 U' L
F2L 4: d' R' U2 R U' R' U R
OLL: R U2 R2' F R F' U2 R' F R F'
PLL: y2 L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2

73 moves

Next: U2 B2 L2 F2 L2 D2 L2 U B2 L2 D L' U' L' U' B' U' L2 R F' L


----------



## Brest (Apr 21, 2012)

cubersmith said:


> Next: U2 B2 L2 F2 L2 D2 L2 U B2 L2 D L' U' L' U' B' U' L2 R F' L


 
U2 B2 L2 F2 L2 D2 L2 U B2 L2 D L' U' L' U' B' U' L2 R F' L 

z2 F r R' U' F' R' U x' // pseudo Xcross
u L' U L D // XXcross
U L' U' L U L' U' L // 3rd pair
d L' U2 L U' L' U L // 4th pair
y R' U R U F' U R' U R y' R U R' U R // ZBLL
View at alg.garron.us

Next: F2 R2 F' U2 R2 F' D2 B L2 B D2 R2 F2 U' L B D L U2 B


----------



## pdilla (Apr 21, 2012)

cubersmith said:


> Next: U2 B2 L2 F2 L2 D2 L2 U B2 L2 D L' U' L' U' B' U' L2 R F' L



R2 D2 F' D L u // 1x2x3
R' U2 r U' r' U2 R' *U R'* // 1x2x3
*R U* R' U R U2 R' // CLL
M' U M' // 4EO
U' r U R' U' M U R U' R' // 2EO
U2 M' U2 M' U M2 U // EP

EDIT--- NINJA'D!!



Brest said:


> Next: F2 R2 F' U2 R2 F' D2 B L2 B D2 R2 F2 U' L B D L U2 B



x' y // insp
R' D R2 // cross
U R' U' R L' U L // slot 1
U2 R' U R y L' U' L // slot 2
R U2 R' y L' U2 L R U' L' U L U2 l U' R' U l' // EOLS
y' R' U L U' R U F' L D2 R' B R D2 L2 F U // ZBLL

alternately:
z2 // insp
B U2 L2 F2 D F' // xcross
U' R' U' R U2 R' U R // slot 2
y' x' D R2' F D' R' D R' F' D' R2 x // LS
f U R U' R' f' // OLL
R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U2 // PLL

not much better, but oh well. I had to do that xcross once I saw it.

Next: D B2 R U L2 R D' F' U' L D2 F' R' B R2 U D' R L U' B U2 F L' B2


----------



## Brest (Apr 21, 2012)

pdilla said:


> Next: D B2 R U L2 R D' F' U' L D2 F' R' B R2 U D' R L U' B U2 F L' B2


 
D B2 R U L2 R D' F' U' L D2 F' R' B R2 U D' R L U' B U2 F L' B2 

y x2 R' D R2 U R' u' // 2x2x2
F L2 F' L' // Xcross
L' U' L y' L' U' L // 2nd pair
R' U R U' R' U' R // 3rd pair
U' F U R U' R' F' R U R' // EOLS
U' L' U R U' L U R2 U2 R U R' U R // ZBLL
View at alg.garron.us

Next: L2 B L2 B2 D2 L2 D2 L2 B L2 F' L2 F' U L2 R B' R' D F L2


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 21, 2012)

Brest said:


> Next: L2 B L2 B2 D2 L2 D2 L2 B L2 F' L2 F' U L2 R B' R' D F L2


 
y U R L2 U L D2 B// XCross (7)
U2 R U R' // 2nd Pair (4, 11)
U2 L U2 L' y U R' U2 R2 U2 R' // 3rd/4th Pairs (10, 21)
R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R // COLL (9, 30)
M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 U // EPLL (8, 38)

alg.garron

Next: R' U L' U' R' F B2 R2 D' F' D2 B L2 F' R2 D2 F' L2 B' U


----------



## Cubenovice (Apr 21, 2012)

Rpotts said:


> Next: R' U L' U' R' F B2 R2 D' F' D2 B L2 F' R2 D2 F' L2 B' U



L2 R2 F' - EO *3*
U' D' R U2 D L' D L' - CO *11*
U F2 - CS *13*
L U' L B2 L' U L' - PUC *20*
D2 B2 D F2 B2 U' F2 - FBE *27*
F B' R2 B F' - EP *31*
F2 R2 L2 B2 R2 L2 - EP *36*
U B2 U2 B2 U2 B2 D - EP *43*

NEXT: L2 U2 D2 L' U F' B2 L F' U2 F2 R' L D' U F' R2 F' U2 D R2 U D R B


----------



## irontwig (Apr 21, 2012)

D L D2 U2 R U2 R2 U' D R' B2 D2 F2 L' U' F U' F D L' D2 L2 B2 U2 L2 B2 L' D2 L2 (29)

Redux:
D L D2
U2 R U2 R2 U'
D'.F2 U F U' F D
Leaving three edges:
L' D2 L2 B2 U2 L2 B2 L' D2 L2

Insert at dot : D2 R' B2 D2 F2 L' U2 F2 (Four moves cancel)

Finishing after the redux was tough; I just tried to match things up and cross my fingers.

Next: R' L U' F' B2 U2 R' F R B D2 L F D2 U F2 L2 R U R' L B2 F D' R'


----------



## Benjamins (Apr 21, 2012)

Scramble: R' L U' F' B2 U2 R' F R B D2 L F D2 U F2 L2 R U R' L B2 F D' R'

y
B U L F' R' F' u' / Cross
R' U2 R U' R' U R / first
U R U' R' L U2 L' / second
U' L' U' L U2 L' U L / third
U R U' R' y' R´U R / fourth + Oll-Skip force
U R' U R U' R2 F' U' F U R F R' F' R2 / F-perm

Next: D2 R2 U' B2 U F2 D' F2 D' R2 U2 B' L2 U L B' D' B D2 R' D'


----------



## onlyleftname (Apr 21, 2012)

Scramble: D2 R2 U' B2 U F2 D' F2 D' R2 U2 B' L2 U L B' D' B D2 R' D'

z2 // Inspection
R' B2 D // Cross
R' U R U' R' U' R // F2L 1
U' L U' L' R' U' R // F2L 2
d L' U' L // F2L 3
U' R U R' U F' U' F // F2L 4
R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' F' // OLL
U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 // PLL

Moves: 55

Next: R2 L B D' R' U' R' D L2 B' D2 L' F2 L U2 F2 U2 L2 B2 R' B2


----------



## Lid (Apr 22, 2012)

onlyleftname said:


> Next: R2 L B D' R' U' R' D L2 B' D2 L' F2 L U2 F2 U2 L2 B2 R' B2


z2 y' D2 F R' U2 F U' D2 R2 // Xcross
U R B' U' B // 2nd
U' R' L' U2 L U2 L' U' L // 3rd
R U2 R' U' R U R' // 4th
U' L' U2 L U2 l F' L' F M' // COLL

40 htm

next: B2 F2 U2 L' B2 L R2 F2 L2 D2 B' F2 L' D' B D2 U L B' F' R' (21f)


----------



## cubersmith (Apr 22, 2012)

Lid said:


> next: B2 F2 U2 L' B2 L R2 F2 L2 D2 B' F2 L' D' B D2 U L B' F' R' (21f)


 
inspec: x2
Cross: D' R D' L2 D' R2 D
F2L 1: d L' U L F' L F L'
F2L 2: R' U2 R F R' F' R
F2L 3: U' d' R U' R2 U' R
F2L 4: U' R U' R' d R' U' R
OLL: U' l' U' L U' L' U2 L
PLL: y' R' U2 R U R' U2 L U' R U L'

Next: D2 R2 B D L2 F2 D2 B' U L F2 D2 B2 L F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U2


----------



## ThomasJE (Apr 22, 2012)

cubersmith said:


> Next: D2 R2 B D L2 F2 D2 B' U L F2 D2 B2 L F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U2



D2 R2 B D L2 F2 D2 B' U L F2 D2 B2 L F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U2

x2 y // Inspection
D F' D2' L R // Cross
y' R U' R2' U2 R L' U L // F2L 1
R' U' R U' F' U F // F2L 2
y2' U F' U' F U2 R U' R' // F2L 3
L' U2 L // F2L 4
y2 r U R' U' r' F R F' // OLL
U2 R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us
Next: F2 U2 B2 R2 U2 F2 D F2 R2 F2 D' R L B' R D2 F' L U2 B' R' U'


----------



## ottozing (Apr 24, 2012)

z2 y2 F' U2 R Uw R' (cross)
U R U' R2' U R (first pair)
L U' L' U' L U L' (second pair)
U2 R U R' (third pair)
U L' U L (setup)
U' L' U' L U2 Rw U' Rw' F (rv)
U F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U2 (pll)

next - B' L2 U D2 F2 R' D R' L2 F2 L2 R' D2 R' L' B2 R' L2 B2 F2 L2 D' B' U2 L2


----------



## pdilla (Apr 24, 2012)

ottozing said:


> next - B' L2 U D2 F2 R' D R' L2 F2 L2 R' D2 R' L' B2 R' L2 B2 F2 L2 D' B' U2 L2


 
z2 // insp
F2 L R2 D' R' // cross
L' U L U2 F' U' F // slot 1
U L2 F' L2 F // slot 2
d L U L' // slot 3
U' L' U2 L d l2 F' l' U l' // EOLS
y R' F' U' F2 R2 D R D' R F' U R U' // ZBLL
alg.garron.us


You guys take forever... I'm bored. ALTERNATIVE SOLVE!!! 

Alternatively:
z2 // insp
R' B' D2 R' D' R' U L2 // xcross
u2 U' R U' R' U2 F' U' F D2 // slot 2&3
R' U' R U R' U R U l U' l' B // EOLS
y R' U2 R U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R2 U2 R // ZBLL
alg.garron.us

Next: L F' D2 L B D2 R' L' B2 U F' R D' L F' U' L2 B2 F2 L2 F' B U2 R' L2


----------



## ottozing (Apr 29, 2012)

i feel like such a postwhore for posting in this thread so much 

BOTTOM CROSS

F' R' F D (cross)
L' U' L (first pair)
U' R2 Uw R2 Uw' R2 (second pair + pair setup)
U' R U R' Dw' L' U L (third pair + preserve other pair that was setup before)
Dw' M U' R' F' R U M' (rowe variation)
L' U L y' R2 Uw R' U R U' R Uw' R2 (pll)

TOP CROSS

z2 D' L B L R' F' D R2 U R (cross + first pair setup)
L U L' (first pair)
U' R' U2 R L' U' L (second pair)
U R' U2 R2 U R' (third pair)
U R' U R U' R' U R (fourth pair)
U' Rw U R' U R U2 Rw' (oll)
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U (pll)

CROSS ON LEFT

z' R2 D R' U' F L U' F2 y R' U2 R' (cross + first pair setup)
U2 R U R2 U' R (first pair + pair setup)
U2 y R' U' R (second pair)
E2 y' R' U2 R U R' U' L' U2 R L Uw2 (last two pairs)
R2 D' Rw U2 Rw' D R U2 R (coll + avoid z perm)
U' M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 (pll)

CROSS ON RIGHT

z y L2 U2 L' B R F' R' F2 D (cross)
L R U2 L' R' (first pair)
R B' R' B y L' U L (second pair)
U' R U' R' (setup pair)
L U' L' (setup another pair)
U' R U' R' (third pair)
U L' B L B' (fourth pair + eo)
L U L' U L U2 L' (coll)
U R2 U S' U2 S U R2 (pll)

CROSS ON FRONT

x' y U2 R' F D' R' D' R' (cross)
U' R U2 R' U' R U R2 U' R (first pair + second pair setup)
U' R' U' R (second pair)
U' y' R U R' (third pair)
F U F' U' L' U L (fourth pair)
Fw R Fw' U' Rw' U' R U M' (ollcp)
R U R' U R' U' R2 U' R' U R' U R U' (pll)

CROSS ON BACK

x R U' R B' U L F' R U2 L R' Uw2 (xcross)
U L' U L U' L U L' (first pair)
U' R U' R' U R U R' (second pair)
L' U' L U L' U' L (third pair)
U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' F R U R' U' F' U2 (ollcp + auf)

next - D R F' L2 B2 L' R F B R2 D B' R2 L' U F D' L' F2 L2 B2 F L U2 L


----------



## Lofty (Apr 29, 2012)

ottozing said:


> next - D R F' L2 B2 L' R F B R2 D B' R2 L' U F D' L' F2 L2 B2 F L U2 L


 y' inspection
U r U2 y' R2 U' x' R2 U' z cross
y U R' U' R D U y' R U R' D' pairs 1+2
U2 L U' L2 B L B' pair 3
y' U R U R' y' U' R' U R pair 4
U2 R' U2 R U R' U R Sune
G perm 12turns
Total: 52

Alternate:
U2 x' R U z U' x' D R' Cross
y R2 U' R' U R U R Pairs 1+2
U L U L' U' L U' F' L' F Pair 3
y R' U R Pair 4
U2 R U R' U R U' y R U' R' F' 
T perm (14 turns) U'
Total: 52

next:
D2 B' U2 L2 B2 F' D2 L2 D2 L2 F2 D R' B U2 L2 R2 U2 F D' B


----------



## Mudkip (Apr 29, 2012)

D2 B' U2 L2 B2 F' D2 L2 D2 L2 F2 D R' B U2 L2 R2 U2 F D' B 

F U L2 U2 R2
L U L'
R' U R U2 R' U R
U L' U' L U F' U' F
U2 L' U' L U L' U' L
U R B' R2 F R2 B R2 F' R
U' [R U R'] y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2

total - 52

Next:
F2 R B' D F2 L2 U L2 F' B' L' U2 R2 B' U' D R' F B L2 B' F2 L' R' U


----------



## Ickathu (Apr 29, 2012)

F2 R B' D F2 L2 U L2 F' B' L' U2 R2 B' U' D R' F B L2 B' F2 L' R' U

y
R' D2 R U' R' U' M' U M y
Rw U' R2 U R' U R U' R' U R U R U' R' U' Rw' R2 U' R'
U R U R' U R U2 R'
R U' L' U R' U2' L U' L' U2 L
M U M' U' M' U2 M U' M2 U2 M' U2 M'

I need Roux help...


Next: D2 R2 F' R2 B2 R2 D2 U2 B F2 R2 U B' L R2 D U F R F2 U


----------



## A Leman (Apr 29, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> Next: D2 R2 F' R2 B2 R2 D2 U2 B F2 R2 U B' L R2 D U F R F2 U



Inspection y’
B L2 D R B’ First Block (5)
U2 R2 F’U’F Second Block (10)
U2 F R2 U’ R2 U R2 U F’ f R2 f’ CMLL(22) 
U M’ U M2 U M2 U M U2 M’ U2 LSE(33)

Next:U2 F' B2 R L B U' D F B2 L2 D2 U2 B' U2 B' L D' B' U' D' F2 D B' D'


----------



## mDiPalma (Apr 30, 2012)

F R' B' F D F L' R' D eoline 9
U' L U2 L U2 left block 5
R U2 R' U2 R' right square 5 
U' R' U' R U2 R' U' R2 right block 8 
U D' R U R' D R2 U' R' U' R2 U2 R coll 13
M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 U' epll 8
=48

next: L' R2 B2 L D B2 R D2 L' U2 D2 B R2 F L' D B D U' B2 F L2 D2 F2 B'


----------



## pdilla (Apr 30, 2012)

mDiPalma said:


> next: L' R2 B2 L D B2 R D2 L' U2 D2 B R2 F L' D B D U' B2 F L2 D2 F2 B'



x' // insp
U2 R' U r U2 F2 R U R' F R F' R // xxcross
y' R U' R' U' F U' F' // F2L 3
R U' R' d R' U' R // F2L 4
y' l' U2 R' D2 R U2 R' D2 R2 x' // ELL
y' r' u M2 u' r U2 r' u M2 u' r U2 // CLL
alg.garron.us

STOP... Roux time!
y2 // insp
F' U' R' B L2 D2 // 1x2x3
R U R2 U' r' U' r' U R' r' U R' // 1x2x3
U2 r' F2 r U2 r U' r' F // CLL
M2 U M U2 M U M' U M2 // EO+FL&FR
U' M' U2 M2 U2 M' U' // EP
alg.garron.us

B' R F D B L R B2 U B2 L F' B2 L B2 L2 B L B2 D2 F2 B2 R D' B2


----------



## ottozing (Apr 30, 2012)

x R' U L' F' U2 L'
U' R U R'
U L U2 L' U L U L'
U L' U L R' U R
U2 Rw U' Rw' F Rw U' Rw' F
F U R U' R' F'
x' R2 D2 R' U' R D2 R' U R'

next - R2 L' F D' B' U B' L' U' D L' F' B R' F L2 B2 F2 L2 R2 U B R2 B' D2


----------



## pdilla (May 1, 2012)

ottozing said:


> next - R2 L' F D' B' U B' L' U' D L' F' B R' F L2 B2 F2 L2 R2 U B R2 B' D2



D' R r D' // cross
R D2 R2 D2 R U L D2 R D2 // F2L 1,2
U R U' R' U' R U2 R' F R2 F' // Semi LS
M2 r' y R U R' U' f' // EOLS
R U2 L' U R' U R U R' U2 L U' R U' R' U2 // ZBLL
alg.garron.us

Next: U2 F R2 D R2 D2 U' R' B U B2 D' L2 R2 U' R2 L U D2 R' D2 L2 U2 F2 U2


----------



## Rpotts (May 1, 2012)

pdilla said:


> Next: U2 F R2 D R2 D2 U' R' B U B2 D' L2 R2 U' R2 L U D2 R' D2 L2 U2 F2 U2


 
z2 R' D' M' D' x' // Cross (4)
F' U F // 1st pair (3, 7)
U2 L' U' L2 U L'// 2nd pair (6, 13)
U' L' U2 R' U' R L // 3rd pair (7, 20)
U2 F U F' // 4th pair (4, 24)
U2 x U R' U' r' R2 x' U R U' R' U' M' // OLLCP (12, 36)
R2 U' S' U2 S U' R2 U' // EPLL (8, 44)

alg.garron
44 STM

Next : D B2 L2 U' L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 U F2 L U F D B' D' U2 R' U' F'


----------



## Mudkip (May 1, 2012)

D B2 L2 U' L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 U F2 L U F D B' D' U2 R' U' F' 

R D' B F U' R' D2
y' R' U' R U' R' U' R
L U' L' U y L' U L
U2 R' U' R U'
(R U2) (R2' F R F') U2' (R' F R F')
U2 (y) R2' u R' U R' U' R u' R2 (y') R' U R U2


Next: R U F' L2 D2 B R B' F2 L R' U D2 R F2 B D U' B2 F L R' U D' F2


----------



## Rpotts (May 1, 2012)

Mudkip said:


> D B2 L2 U' L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 U F2 L U F D B' D' U2 R' U' F'
> 
> R D' B F U' R' D2
> y' R' U' R U' R' U' R
> ...



Nice xcross, super practical for speedsolves.

R D' B F U' R' D2
y' R' U' R U' R' U' R
L U' L' y
U' R' U L' U2 L R 

solves both the last two pairs 




> Next: R U F' L2 D2 B R B' F2 L R' U D2 R F2 B D U' B2 F L R' U D' F2


 
z y U L U D' R' x' y' R U R U2 R2 // XCross + pair (9)
y' L' U2 R U' R' L // 2nd pair + setup (5, 14)
U' F R U R' F' // 3rd pair + setup (6, 20)
U2 R' U' R // 4th pair (4, 24)
U2 F R' F' R U2 R' U' R U R U2 R' // OLLCP (13, 37) leet
// EPLL skip

alg.garron
37 STM

Next: : R2 F' U' B' U' F2 D' F' R' U' F2 U F2 D2 L2 D B2 L2 U R2


----------



## pdilla (May 1, 2012)

Rpotts said:


> Next: : R2 F' U' B' U' F2 D' F' R' U' F2 U F2 D2 L2 D B2 L2 U R2


 
D2 L2 F' R2 U' L D2 // xcross
d R U' R d' F U M' U2 M // F2L 2, 3
L U L' d L' U' L // F2L 4
U' L' U' L U' R U' L' U R' U2 L // CLL
U F2 M F2 U' M2 U B2 M B2 // ELL
alg.garron.us


----------



## Mudkip (May 2, 2012)

No scramble?

ok here Next: B F2 L' U' B' U' B' R' U2 L2 F L' D' U R D R B' D' L' B' L' R U' L


----------



## mDiPalma (May 2, 2012)

x' D' R' x U x (U D') x' D x U' x' D' R D' eoline 10
R U' z U2 z' U R2 U' z U R' U z' R' right 10
z R' U R2 U R' U R U' R' U z' left 10
U2 z U z' R' U' R U z U' z' U2 R' U2 R coll 11
R' U' R U' R U R U' R' U R U R2 U' R' U2 epll 16

next: L' U F2 R' F' D F U D B2 F' R' L2 D' R' B F D2 F L R' B' R' D2 L'


----------



## pdilla (May 3, 2012)

Mudkip said:


> No scramble?


 
Whoops!!!



mDiPalma said:


> next: L' U F2 R' F' D F U D B2 F' R' L2 D' R' B F D2 F L R' B' R' D2 L'



z' y' // insp
L U' R u2 // cross
U' L' U L // pair
U L F' U L F' L2 F2 // F2L 1,2
U' R' U2 R' F R2 F' // F2L 3
U' R U2 R' U R U' R' // EOLS
d2 R2 U F U' F2 D R2 D' R2 F U' R2 // ZBLL
alg.garron.us

Next: D U' L R2 U B' U2 L R D U B' D' F' L D2 L2 D' R2 F' U2 D' L' R' F'


----------



## ottozing (May 3, 2012)

B' U' F2 R' U2
L2 F' Rw2 B2
U2 L U2 L' U2 F' L F2 U2 F'
U' B' Dw B' R' U2 R B
R' U2 R U R' U R
U' M2 U2 M' U M2 U M2 U M' U' Rw2

next - L U' F2 D R' U' B2 R2 B' U' L2 F2 R2 D B2 F U2 R D' R' D2 R2 U' R2 F'


----------



## Lid (May 3, 2012)

ottozing said:


> next - L U' F2 D R' U' B2 R2 B' U' L2 F2 R2 D B2 F U2 R D' R' D2 R2 U' R2 F'


z U M' D' L R2 L U' L' D' // xcross
y U2 L' U' L U L' U' L // 2nd
L U L' U' R U R' // 3rd
U' L U' L' // 4th
U2 l' U' L U' L F' L' F L' U2 l // OLLCP
R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U // EPLL

next: R2 U F2 L2 U F2 D' L2 F2 D F' U F2 L' D U R' B' F' L


----------



## LouisCormier (May 3, 2012)

scramble: R2 U F2 L2 U F2 D' L2 F2 D F' U F2 L' D U R' B' F' L 

z' U' R2' F' R D' F' L x' D2 //cross (8)
U' R U' R' U2 R U R' //1st pair (8)
U' L' U2 L2 F' L' F //2nd pair (7)
R' U R U2 R' U' R //3rd pair (7)
U' L U' L' d L' U L //4th pair (8)
U' R' F R U R' F' R F U' F' //OLL (11)
R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F U' //PLL (15)
64 moves...

next: R U2 B R' D' B2 U2 D2 F2 B2 L D' B' U B R B2 F U' R' U' B' F' R2 L2


----------



## Mudkip (May 4, 2012)

R U2 B R' D' B2 U2 D2 F2 B2 L D' B' U B R B2 F U' R' U' B' F' R2 L2 

L' U L' B' R B2 
L' U' L U' L' U L
U' R' U R U2 R' U R
L U' L' d' R' U' R
U L' U' L U' L' U' L
U' R (U R') x' U' R U F' U' (R' U) 
x U2 (R' U) (R U') R2 y' R' U' R U y x R (U R') U' R2 x U'

57 total

I feel like I missed some good opportunities in F2l..

Next: B' R U2 B2 F' U R2 U F R U D L B2 D L' B2 R' F2 B2 U' F' B R F


----------



## Rpotts (May 4, 2012)

Mudkip said:


> B' R U2 B2 F' U R2 U F R U D L B2 D L' B2 R' F2 B2 U' F' B R F


 
z2 y' L' F' D' R' F2 D2 // Cross (6)
R U' R2' U' R // 1st pair (5, 11)
U' L2 u L2 u' L2 // 2nd pair (6, 17)
y' R U2 R2' U' F R F' R' F R F' // F2L + OLL (11, 28)
R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 // PLL (12, 40)

alg.garron

Next : L D2 F2 L2 R U2 F2 R B2 L B L' D R' D' R D U' F


----------



## pdilla (May 4, 2012)

Rpotts said:


> Next : L D2 F2 L2 R U2 F2 R B2 L B L' D R' D' R D U' F


 

y z2 // insp
R' D F L2 // xcross
F2 U' F2 U F2 // F2L 2
U' R U' R2 F R F' // F2L 3
U L U' L' y R' U2 R d' l2 F' l' U l' // EOLS
U R U R U' L' U R2 U' L U2 R U2 R' // ZBLL
alg.garron.us


Just found this. 

y z2 // insp
R' D d R2 U' R' d R2 U' R' U' R' // xxxcross
U L U2 L' y U2 R' U2 R y R U' R' // EOLS
y R U2 R' U L U' R U L2 U R' U' L // ZBLL
alg.garron.us

Not really much better but it was exciting when the xxxcross fell on my lap.


Next: D' B2 L' B F' R' D' L2 R2 D' U' F R F2 D U' B2 R' B2 L2 R' U' D2 R D'


----------



## ottozing (May 4, 2012)

R' B2 L2 F2 U2 D' F Rw' x'
L' U2 L U' F y' U2 R'
y' R U' R' U2 R U' R'
U' L' U' L U L' U' L
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U'

Next - U R' U' R2 U2 R2 U2 L2 D' F L2 D' L' D L U' R2 F2 L B2 R2 U L' B' L'

edit; oh darn, ninjad


----------



## pdilla (May 5, 2012)

lol otto, you got ninja'd. (nin nin!) WHO ELSE GOT THE FAIRY TALE REFERENCE?



ottozing said:


> Next - U R' U' R2 U2 R2 U2 L2 D' F L2 D' L' D L U' R2 F2 L B2 R2 U L' B' L'



x' y // insp
D' R2 D2 R' D R' D2 // xcross
R' U' R // F2L 2
U2 R2 L U' L' U R2 // F2L 3
U R U2 R' U2 R U R' // F2L 4
M x U R U' L U R' U R' U' R U' R' U2 // ZBLL
alg.garron.us


----------



## ottozing (May 5, 2012)

no scramble

ill use this R2 U2 B' R D' F' R2 B' D2 B R' U2 B2 L' U2 F' R B' D2 F R2 F2 L D' F'


U2' z U' x U' 
z2 U R' U' R2 x' U' R' U
x U' R2 U R2 U' R U
R' z' R U R' U2 y z U' R U
z' U R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R'
R' U' R' x U R U' R' U R U' x' U R
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U (sucks for one handed)

next - F U2 B' L2 F L' U2 F' L2 D R F L2 U2 F' L2 B2 R2 D' B D' R' U' F D2


----------



## mDiPalma (May 5, 2012)

x2
R D' R' D R cross 5
D2 y' R U2 R' , D' L U L' , E' L U L' , y U2 L' U L U' L' U' L f2l 20
y' F R U R' U' F' oll 6
U2 y R' U' R y R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 pll 13

my first fridrich solve in 6 months

D2 R2 F2 U' B R2 F2 U2 L D' L2 B L2 B2 L2 R2 F L2 B R2 L F2 U' F R2


----------



## pdilla (May 5, 2012)

ottozing said:


> no scramble



DANG! I keep forgetting!!



mDiPalma said:


> D2 R2 F2 U' B R2 F2 U2 L D' L2 B L2 B2 L2 R2 F L2 B R2 L F2 U' F R2



R2 D2 R' F' R U' L2 F u2 L2 // 1x2x3
U' r' U' r' U R' r' U' R2 // 1x2x3
L' U' L U' R U' L' U R' U2 l' // CLL
M' U' M' U2 M U' M // EO
M2 u M' u2 M' u M2 U' // EP
alg.garron.us

Next: D2 F R F' D2 L' B' R2 B U2 B' F' U F R F2 D' R2 D' B U' F' U2 D2 R


----------



## ottozing (May 5, 2012)

x' y' L2 B' R' F' D2
U F' U' F
U2 L U' L2' U L
Dw' R U2 R2' U' R
Rw U' R' U R U Rw'
U' R' U' R' F R F' R U' R' U2 R
U2

next - L2 D2 F D2 R' D' L B' R' D B' D L' U2 F L B2 D F' R F' U2 R' U' B2


----------



## pdilla (May 5, 2012)

ottozing said:


> next - L2 D2 F D2 R' D' L B' R' D B' D L' U2 F L B2 D F' R F' U2 R' U' B2


 
D2 F R B R F2 d2 L // 1x2x3
M' U' R U2 r' U' R r2 U r' // 1x2x3
U F U R U' R2 F' R U2 R U2 R' // CLL
U2 M U2 M' U' M // EO
R2 d M U2 M' d L2 // EP
alg.garron.us

Next: F U' R' F' D' B U F' L U L' U2 F' L U' D' L' R B L' F2 U' F B' R2


----------



## ottozing (May 6, 2012)

R B' R' F L U D R2
U R U R' U y R U R'
Dw L U L'
R U' R' U2 y L U L'
U' L' U2 L U2 L' U L
U R' U' R' F R F' R' F R F' U R
U' R Lw Uw' R' Uw R2 x' y' R' U R' U' R2

Next - F' B U' L' D L R' U2 B D' R F U D2 R U' B2 F2 R U' F' B D2 B L2


----------



## ThomasJE (May 6, 2012)

ottozing said:


> Next - F' B U' L' D L R' U2 B D' R F U D2 R U' B2 F2 R U' F' B D2 B L2


 
F' B U' L' D L R' U2 B D' R F U D2 R U' B2 F2 R U' F' B D2 B L2

y // Inspection
L' R' F' l2 F D' L D // Cross
U F' U F U R U R' // F2L 1
y2 U2 R U R2' U2 R // F2L 2
F' U2 F U' L' U L // F2L 3
F' U F // F2L 4
U' F U R U' R' F' // EO
y R U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' // CO
U' y2 x R2' D2' R U R' D2' R U' l // CP
y2 R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' // EP
View at alg.garron.us

Next - D B2 D2 L2 U' R2 L2 D2 B2 R2 F L' D' U2 F D' B U B2 U'


----------



## A Leman (May 6, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> Next - D B2 D2 L2 U' R2 L2 D2 B2 R2 F L' D' U2 F D' B U B2 U'



A Roux solve

L U2 L R' D y2 Block 1(5)
r' U R U2 r2 U M2 U' r' Block 2(14)
U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R2 U R' U R U2 R' CMLL(28)
M'U'MU2MU'M'U'MUM' LSE (39)

Next: L R2 U' F2 R' U2 F' B2 D R' B R F2 R' F2 B' R' B2 R' F2 R' D' U2 L' B2


----------



## uvafan (May 7, 2012)

> Next: L R2 U' F2 R' U2 F' B2 D R' B R F2 R' F2 B' R' B2 R' F2 R' D' U2 L' B2



I use ZZ (with 2-look PLL):

EOLine: U' R2 D F U' F2 B2 (7)
Right Hand Block: R U2 R U2 R2 (12)
Left Hand Block: U L2 U L' R' U' R U' L U L (23)
Right Hand Slot: U' R' U R U' R' U' R (31)
Left Hand Slot: L U' L' U L U2 L' U L U' L' (42)
CO: R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R (51)
CP: x' R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 x (60)
EP: M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2 (67)
AUF: U (68)

Next: B2 D2 F2 R2 U2 L2 U' L2 R' F2 L B2 F L' B U' B2 U2


----------



## mDiPalma (May 7, 2012)

x' L D' x D r' U2 x U' B D2 (eoline 8)
[U' L U L'] (left 4)
U [L' U L U2] (right 5)
[R2 U R' U R U' R'] (right 7)
[L' U2 L U'] (left 4)
[L' U' L U] [L' U L] (wv 7)
[R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'] U2 (t-perm 15)
=50

ergonomic zz of the future

F R' D2 L' B L' D' F2 L' U' D2 F U R D F' D2 U B L D B' R L' B2


----------



## uvafan (May 7, 2012)

EOLine: U' L U F R' U' F2 B2 (8)
Right Block: R" U2 R U R2 (13)
Left Block: U L U' L2 R' U' R U' L U L (24)
Left Slot: R' U R U2 L U L' (31)
Right Slot: R' U2 R U2 R' U' R (38)
CO: U R U R' U R U2 R' (46)
CP: F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' (64)
EP: M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2 (71)

Next:F' U2 B R2 F U2 B' R2 F L2 R2 U R' F' D' U2 L U' R' F U


----------



## ottozing (May 7, 2012)

x U R U Rw' U Rw' U Rw
z L2 U M' U'
L U M2 U'
z' U' R' F R' F' R2 U2 R' U' R
y2 z' x L U' M' U
L2 U M' U'
L' U M U2 M' U
L2 M U M2 U2 M' U R2
Rw' Fw2 M B2

next - U' L2 U' F U2 F' B L2 D' F' R2 D' R D2 R' B2 F' L F' U' F2 B L F B2


----------



## uvafan (May 7, 2012)

EOLine: F' L' F D2 U F2 (6)
Left Block: R U2 L U2 L2 (11)
Left Slot: U' R U' R' L' U' L U' L' U L (22)
Right Block: U2 R' U R U' R' U2 R2 U R (32)
Right Slot: U' R U' R' U' R U2 R' U2 R U' R' (44)
CO: U' R U R' U R U2 R' (52)
CP: U x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 x' (62)
EP: U2 R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 (74)
AUF: U (75)

Next: F2 D2 B2 D L2 D' L2 F2 D' L2 U R' F' D' R2 B D2 F2 D U2 R


----------



## mDiPalma (May 7, 2012)

[l U D'] * F D * [l' U2 D] R [U2 D] R (x-eoline 12)
U2 [L' U L2 U2 L2] (left 6)
U' * [R U R' U2] [R U R'] (right 8)
U * [L' U2 L U2] (left 5)
[L' U L U'] [L' U L U'] [L' U2 L] (wv 11)
[R' U' F' R U R' U' * R' F R2 U' R' U' * R U R' U R] U (f perm 19)
=61
fingertrickz separated with bracketz
regripz noted with astricez

ergonomic zz of the future

B2 L R' B' F D2 R2 L2 B2 L F B2 D2 R2 D2 B F2 L2 R' D2 F2 B2 R2 B U2


----------



## ben1996123 (May 7, 2012)

Scramble: B2 L R' B' F D2 R2 L2 B2 L F B2 D2 R2 D2 B F2 L2 R' D2 F2 B2 R2 B U2
Crappy block building 1: U L' U' L U2 B2 M F M' D2 z
Crappy block building 2: U' R U2 R' U r U R U R U2 R' U' M' U2 M U2 r U r'
CMLL: U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'
LSE: U' M2 U' M' U2 M' U' M' U M U2 M U' M2 U M2 U2 M U2 M'
Next: D2 L' B D R' B D2 F' U B2 U2 F2 D2 R2 B2 U2 B U2 B L2


----------



## uvafan (May 7, 2012)

EOLine: B U' R D F' L R U' F2 B2 (10)
Left Block: R U2 R' U' R2 U2 L' U2 L' (19)
Left Slot: U2 L' U' L U' L' U L (27)
Right Block: U' R' U2 R U' R' U R (35)
Right Slot: U R U' R' U' R U2 R' U2 R U' R' (47)
CO: U' r U R' U' r' F R F' (56)
CP: F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' (74)
EP: R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' (85)

Next: D2 L B2 L' B2 R' D2 L2 D2 B2 R' F U' R' B R' D B' R2 B' U


----------



## mDiPalma (May 7, 2012)

U' B' U R D F' L' B2 R' D2 U R' U' R2 U R (xxx-eoline 16 lolololol)
U' L U' L' U L U' L' (left 8)
U2 R U2 R' U2 L' U R U' M' x' (coll 10)
U' M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 U' (epll 9)
=43

ya zz is awezome.

B D2 F' L2 D2 B' U2 R F2 L' F U' F L2 U' D2 L D2 U' F2 D' B R2 U B


----------



## uvafan (May 7, 2012)

@MDiPalma: I like ZZ but I'm more of a beginner so I can't all the "fancy" stuff you're doing 

EOLine: D U R' F U B2 U F2 (8)
Left Block: R' U R L U L2 (14)
Right Block: R' U' R U2 R' U R2 (21)
Left Slot: U R' U' R L' U L (28)
Right Slot: R' U2 R U' R' U' R U' R' U' R (39)
CO: F' r U R' U' r' F R (47)
CP: F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' (65)
EP: z R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 (76)

U' R B R2 D' R' F L D' F U R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U F2 U' F2 L2


----------



## mDiPalma (May 7, 2012)

uvafan, i noticed asmallkitten gets really fast zz times when hes ergonomic or gets an x-eoline, so ive been trying to do that on purpose
my advice is to learn all the COLL algorithms

x' D' l' U L' B' D L U' L2 U L U' L2 U' B2 l U2 l2 D2 (xx-eoline 19)
l U' R' U R U' R2 U (right block 8)
R2 U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' (coll 11)
U M2 U M U2 M' U M2 (epll 8)
=46

F D L2 B' D2 R' L D' B2 R2 F2 D L' D2 B' R L2 B2 D' B U2 D F2 B' R2


----------



## Rpotts (May 8, 2012)

mDiPalma said:


> F D L2 B' D2 R' L D' B2 R2 F2 D L' D2 B' R L2 B2 D' B U2 D F2 B' R2


 
x2 U R L F' // 1x2x2 (4)
B' L' D R' L' // XCross (5, 9)
U' f U' R2 U f' // 2nd pair (6, 15)
R U2 R' U y R U' R' // 3rd pair (7, 22)
U2 F R U' R' F' // EOLS (6, 28)
R U2' R2' U' R2 U' R2' U2' R U' // '2GLL' (10, 38)

alg.garron

38 HTM

Next : L2 U2 B2 L2 F R2 U2 R2 B' U2 R D2 R' D B L' F R' B' D F'


----------



## uvafan (May 8, 2012)

EOLine: R B R2 L D F' (6)
Right Block: R' L' U R2 U R2 (12)
Left Block: U L' U L2 U L' U L U2 L' U2 L' (24)
Right Slot: U L' U' L R U R' (31)
Left Slot: U' L' U L (35)
CO: F' r U R' U' r' F R (43)
PLL: z2 x' R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 x (52)
AUF: U' (53)

Next: B D F' D' L' D' B R B L U2 D2 F' R2 U2 R2 U2 B' R2 D2 R2


----------



## pdilla (May 8, 2012)

mDiPalma said:


> B2 L R' B' F D2 R2 L2 B2 L F B2 D2 R2 D2 B F2 L2 R' D2 F2 B2 R2 B U2



z y2 // insp
F2 D2 R U R2 U *R'* // cross+pair
*R'* U2 R // F2L 1
U2 L' R U' R' L // F2L 2
y R' U2 R U' R' U R // F2L 3
d2 R U R' // F2L 4
U r' F2 r U2 r U' r' F // CLL
U d M U' M2 d L' U' L' S L U L // ELL
alg.garron.us

Next: F' L' R2 F' L R2 D R' B' F2 L' F' L' R' D2 U2 L2 F L' U2 D F' R2 L D'


----------



## mDiPalma (May 8, 2012)

F l U l' (eoline 4)
U R U2 R' U' R2 U2 R' U' R U R' (right 12)
U L2 U' L U' L U L2 U2 L' U L (left 12)
U' L2 D' L U L' D L2 (wv 8)
R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 U (pll 14)
=50

old school zz from the future

B2 D U F U D2 B F' L2 U2 D B' R B2 R' F U F L D2 R2 L' U R' F


----------



## pdilla (May 8, 2012)

mDiPalma said:


> B2 D U F U D2 B F' L2 U2 D B' R B2 R' F U F L D2 R2 L' U R' F



D2 R2 F L' D R // 2x2x2
d' R U' B' R2 // 2x2x3
d' R2 U F R' F' // xxxcross
U' R U2 R' U' R U' y R U' R' F' // EOLS
R' U R U2 L' R' U R U' L U2 // ZBLL
alg.garron



Next: L D2 U2 B' D2 F2 L2 F' D F U F2 D2 B' L U' B' R' L F2 R L' D2 L U2


----------



## mDiPalma (May 8, 2012)

D L F' B' U' B' L D L U2 B2 U' R U' R' U L (eoline and left 17)
U R2 U R2 U2 R U R U2 R' U (right 11)
R2 D (R' U' R) D' R2 (wv 7)
U L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U L U' L F L2 U' (r perm 15)
=50

B L' R' F2 D2 U2 F2 D U2 R2 F' B2 L' U L U R' F' R2 D2 F D2 R2 D' L


----------



## ncube (May 9, 2012)

> B L' R' F2 D2 U2 F2 D U2 R2 F' B2 L' U L U R' F' R2 D2 F D2 R2 D' L


This solve will test COALL.
D' L2' U' L B' R' D2 //x-cross7
U L U' L' y' L R' U' R U' //2nd pair9
L'2 U' L//3rd f2l pair3
y' L' U2 L y'//set up for corner orientation3
R2 U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R' //orient corners(mgls)9
U2 R' U R2 B2 U R' B' R U' B2 R2 U' R//coall14
move count:45

Edit: L' R' D' R L D2 R2 D2 B2 L B2 D' L2 R D' F L' B2 U B2 R2 B L2 F2 D' for new scramble


----------



## pdilla (May 9, 2012)

ncube said:


> L' R' D' R L D2 R2 D2 B2 L B2 D' L2 R D' F L' B2 U B2 R2 B L2 F2 D' for new scramble



x2 z' // insp
R2 D F R' U2 R' // cross
L U' L2 U L // F2L 1,2
U2 R' U' R F' U' F // F2L 3
R' U2 R d2 r' U' F U r // EOLS
L2 U L2 U L D' L U' L' D L U' L2 U // ZBLL
alg.garron

Next: U' R2 L2 D2 U2 R F R' D U' L' F' D U2 B2 U R' D' F' L2 F R L F U


----------



## mDiPalma (May 9, 2012)

M' U r' U L B D' L' U' L B2 (eoblock 11)
L2 U L U' L' U' L' U2 L U2 r' F r (left 13)
M' U2 M R U' R' (right 6)
U2 l' U' L U l F' L' F (coll 9)
U2 M U2 M U' M' U2 M' U (l5e 9)
=48

F' R2 F2 B2 D' R' U2 F' L2 B2 R' B' D2 B2 D' U B2 L2 D' U' F U2 R F' B2


----------



## pdilla (May 10, 2012)

mDiPalma said:


> F' R2 F2 B2 D' R' U2 F' L2 B2 R' B' D2 B2 D' U B2 L2 D' U' F U2 R F' B2



y2 // insp
R' D F' D2 R' F2 D2 R' d' R U' R' U R U' R' D2 // xxcross
U' R' U2 R d' R U R' // F2L 3
L' U L2 U F' U' L2 U L F // EOLS
U2 R U2 R' U' R U R' U2 L' U R U' M' f' // ZBLL
alg.garron

Next: D2 L U2 B L F' B L2 F2 L2 F D' L' B D' U' B L' U D L' D F2 L' R'


----------



## ottozing (May 10, 2012)

x2 R B2 D U R2 U2 R' Uw (cross + 1st pair setup)
L U2 L2 U' L (1st pair + pair setup)
y U2 F R' F' R F R' F' R (second pair + preserve pair)
y' F' L F L' F' L F L' (third pair + preserve pair)
y L D R' F R D' L' (fourth pair + oll)
U R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U' (pll)

pro solve 

next scramble - R B F' U2 R' U F' B' L2 B' U2 L2 D2 U' B R2 D F L F L' D' U2 F' D2


----------



## mDiPalma (May 10, 2012)

ottozing said:


> next scramble - R B F' U2 R' U F' B' L2 B' U2 L2 D2 U' B R2 D F L F L' D' U2 F' D2



M' U D' M D' L U' r' D x u2 (eo db 10)
U' R' U L2 F2 U' R U M' B2 M (left 11)
U2 R U R' U2 R' U' R' U (right 9)
R' U' R U' L U2 R' U' R U2 L' (corners 11)
U M2 U' M U2 M U M U2 M' U' (ep5 11)
=52

U2 D' R D' B' F' R2 B' F L2 B D2 F' B' L' R' U' F' L2 B2 R2 D F D2 F'


----------



## pdilla (May 10, 2012)

mDiPalma said:


> U2 D' R D' B' F' R2 B' F L2 B D2 F' B' L' R' U' F' L2 B2 R2 D F D2 F'



R' D2 F R' F D2 // 2x2x2
y U R2 U2 R' U F' // 2x2x3
R' U // 2 pairs
R2 U F R2 F' U R2 U2 R' // LS
L' U' L U L F' L' F // CLL
B R D2 F2 U2 L F2 D2 B U2 // ELL
alg.garron

Next: B2 D R F2 D F2 B D L' B R' B F D L2 U L D2 F' B' U2 F2 D' U' R


----------



## mDiPalma (May 11, 2012)

x'
D' L U r U2 R2 (eo block 6)
L' U2 M' B M (right 5)
L U' L' U L U L' (left 7)
U M U2 l' U' L (left 6)
R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2 (corners 9)
M2 U' M' U2 M' U M' U2 M U' (ep5 10)
=43

D R2 B2 R2 B2 R F' B2 L2 D' U2 R' F' L F' R2 U' B' R2 L F' D2 F' B' R'


----------



## Shikhar Mohan (May 11, 2012)

y //inspection 
R2 B' D R' D2 y R2 //cross
F' U2 F //f2l 1
L' U L y R' U' R //f2l 2
U'R U' R'U R U'R' //f2l 3
y' L' U L y' R' F R F' U //f2l 4
R' U' R F' R' F U2 F' R F U2 R' U R // zbll
U2 // auf
moves = 46
Next Scramble: R' L2 D2 L' U' R2 B2 D' F' U2 B D2 B R2 B2 R2 F' U2 R2


----------



## ottozing (May 11, 2012)

im considering learning mgls

x2 Uw' R2' F R B2 D2 (cross)
U R2' U2 R U R' U R2 (first pair)
U' L U' L' U L U L' (second pair)
F' U' F U' F' U' F (third pair)
U L' y' L' U' L U' F (els)
R2' U Fw R' Fw' R2 Dw R' U2 R (cls)
U x R2' D2 R U R' D2 R U' R (pll)

next-F2 U2 B2 U' L D' B R' U2 F' D' B' U2 F L F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 L' D' B2 D R


----------



## pdilla (May 11, 2012)

ottozing said:


> next-F2 U2 B2 U' L D' B R' U2 F' D' B' U2 F L F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 L' D' B2 D R



y // insp
u' F U2 F R D F // 2x2x2+1x2x2+pair
r' F L U' L2 F // xxxcross
U' L2 U2 L' U' L U' L2 // LS
y b' R2 F2 D2 R F2 R F2 R' D2 R' F' // ZBLL
alg.garron

Next: F2 D B' U' B R' U L B2 U2 D2 R2 F D2 L2 D2 R2 D' R2 B' R L2 D' L' F'


----------



## mDiPalma (May 11, 2012)

l' D' L U' x' D2 B2 (eoline 6)
R U2 R U2 R2 L2 U2 R' (nonmatching right 8)
L2 U2 L' U' L U' L U L' U L U2 L' U L (left 15)
U L U2 L' U' L U' L2 U l F' L F l' (coll 14)
M2 U' (align centers 2)
M U' M2 U2 M2 U' M' U' (ep5 8)
=53

D B F2 D U L' R2 U2 D' F' R' L' B D U B' F D F L B L' B2 R2 U


----------



## ottozing (May 12, 2012)

FMC practice

R B D' L B D2 L F
U' R U' F' U' F
U' R2 U2 R U R' U R2
U Rw R2 F' U' F U R U' M
F U F' L2 Uw' L U' L' U L' Uw L2 U2 R2

nextB R2 D B' F' D' L D2 R F' L' U2 L D' L' F2 R' D' L2 B2 F D R F' U


----------



## mDiPalma (May 12, 2012)

F' M F2 U' x U R2 D (eoline 7)
R2 U R' U2 R2 U' L U' L' U' R' (right 11)
L U' L' U L' U2 L' U L (left 9)
U' R U' L' U M' x' (wv 6)
y R' U' R y R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 (pll 12)
=45

R2 U2 F' D' B2 R B F D B U' L D R F D' B2 D L2 R' F' L2 R' F2 B2


----------



## ben1996123 (May 12, 2012)

Cross: R F Ui 2R 2U Ri Ui
Corner 1: y 2D Ri Di R D Ri Di R D Ri Di R D Ri Di R D Ri Di R D
Corner 2: 2y 2D Ri Di R D Ri Di R D Ri Di R D Ri Di R D Ri Di R D
Corner 3: yi Ri Di R D Ri Di R D Ri Di R D Ri Di R D
Corner 4: 2y Di Ri Di R D Ri Di R D Ri Di R D Ri Di R D Ri Di R D
Edge 1: 2z 2y 2U U R Ui Ri y Ui Li U L
Edge 2: y U R Ui Ri y Ui Li U L
Edge 3: U U R Ui Ri y Ui Li U L
Edge 4: y U R Ui Ri y Ui Li U L
OELL: F R U Ri Ui Fi 2y F R U Ri Ui Fi F R U Ri Ui Fi
PELL: Ui y R U Ri U R 2U Ri U
PCLL: U R Ui Li U Ri Ui L
OCLL: Ri Di R D Ri Di R D Ui Ri Di R D Ri Di R D Ri Di R D Ri Di R D U

Next: F2 L2 B' D' F' L U' R D' R' L U2 D2 L' B2 R U2 L' U2


----------



## ottozing (May 13, 2012)

R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R
D2 R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D2
R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F 
R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R
D R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D'
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'
F' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F
F2 R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F2
R' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' R
F2 R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F2
Dw L R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' L' Dw'
R F' R' L' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' L R F R'
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'
Dw' L' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' L Dw
L Dw L' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' L Dw' L'
L Dw' L R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' L' Dw L'
L' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' L
Dw L' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' L Dw'
D2 L2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' L2 D2
Dw' L R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' L' Dw
D' L2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' L2 D
D' L Dw L' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' L Dw' L' D
D L2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' L2 D'
D L Dw L' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' L Dw' L' D'
M2 D' L2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' L2 D M2
Lw' D L2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' L2 D' Lw

Next - U' F B' L' F D' B F2 D' L' D2 F' D B2 R F L2 U2 R D2 U2 R2 B' U' B


----------



## Cubenovice (May 13, 2012)

ottozing said:


> Next - U' F B' L' F D' B F2 D' L' D2 F' D B2 R F L2 U2 R D2 U2 R2 B' U' B



D' U' F2 
R D' R B2 R' D R' U - corners
J-perm
d2 l - Tperm - l' d2
L' - flipT - L
d2 l - Tperm - l' d2
M' - Jperm - M
Lperm
L' - Tperm - L
M2 - Jperm - M2
Jperm
L2 - Tperm - L2
D2 L2 - Tperm - L2 D2
L2 - flipT - L2
S U' S U' S U2 S' U' S' U' S' U2

NEXT: B' R2 B D2 B' R2 D2 F' R2 F2 L2 U' L' U F R2 U B L' F'


----------



## ottozing (May 13, 2012)

y' R' y R2 y R x2 z R z' y' R' z R' z' R'
z R z' R z R' z' R' z R z' R z R' z' R'
z R z' y2 R' z R2 z' R
y' R z R' z' R2 z R z' R
y' R' z R' z' R z R z' R' z R' z R
y2 R z R z' R' z R z' R z R' z' R' z R' z' R' x z R z' R z R'
x' z R' z' R2 y' R2 y R z R2 z' R z R2 z' R' y' R y R z R z' R' z R' z' R' y' R y R2 z R'

next - L2 R' B2 D' F2 L U' F R' B L2 B L' U B' D' B' F2 D B' U' B' R U2 F2


----------



## pdilla (May 14, 2012)

ottozing said:


> next - L2 R' B2 D' F2 L U' F R' B L2 B L' U B' D' B' F2 D B' U' B' R U2 F2



x' y // insp
D' F D' R' U' R' L D2 // xcross
d' R U' R' // F2L 2
d L' U L U2 F' r U r' // F2L 3
F' U' F d' L' U L // LSOLL
l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 B2 // PLL
alg.garron

Next: B2 D2 R2 F' D' R L' F2 R U2 R2 L D F B L F B' D2 F2 D2 R D U2 B'


----------



## mDiPalma (May 14, 2012)

F B D U2 M' U x' (eo db 6)
L' U2 L U L2 (left 5)
U R' U2 R U' R' U R (right 8)
F2 U2 F2 U' F2 U' L' (rest 7)
R' U' R U' R' U2 R2 U R' U R U2 R' (coll 13)
M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 U2 (epll 8)
=47
that was my speedsolve solution (15.63)

B' F R' D2 R D2 F2 U L2 R2 D2 F D L F U2 L2 B' F' L' U F' R' B D2


----------



## ben1996123 (May 15, 2012)

Method: U perms, commutators and intuitive algs

z' R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R'
z R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2
z2 y R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R'
x' z' R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R'
y R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R'
x y2 R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R'
z y R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R'
z' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2
z2 x R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2
z y R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2
z2 R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R'
z2 x R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R'
z2 x R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2
z x R U R' U' M' U R U' r'
y R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R'
R' D R D' R D R' U2 R' D' R D R' D' R U2
R U R' D R U' R' D R U R' D2 R U' R'
z L' U L D2 L' U' L D2
x2 z' L' U2 L D' L' U2 L D
z R U' R' U R U' R' D R U R' U' R U R' D'

Next: B2 U2 F U2 R2 F' R2 D2 F R2 B' L' B' F' U' L2 R' D B F L


----------



## pdilla (May 15, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> Next: B2 U2 F U2 R2 F' R2 D2 F R2 B' L' B' F' U' L2 R' D B F L



z y2 // insp
R F D2 F2 D' // cross
U' R U R' d R' U' R // F2L 1
U' L U L2 U2 L U L' U' L // F2L 2, 3
l2 F' l' U l' F R' F' R // F2L 4
r' U R U R' U r U // OLL
R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U' // PLL



Next: B F2 D R2 U2 R2 F2 L' U B' R' L2 B' R' B L' R2 U R' F R' U' F2 L' D


----------



## ben1996123 (May 15, 2012)

pdilla said:


> Next: B F2 D R2 U2 R2 F2 L' U *B* R' L2 B' R' B L' R2 U R' F R' U' F2 L' D



Cross: R' U' F R' z
F2L 1: L U2 M2 R D R r x
F2L 2: L' U2 L U' M' U2 R U' R' U' M
OLL: f R U R' U' R U R' U' f'
E slice: (E' L')4 (L' E')4
"Parity": R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'
CP: R' D R U2 R' D' R U2
PLL: R2 U S' U2 S U R2
F2L 3/4: L' U L U' L' U L D L' U' L U L' U' L D'

lol

Edit: damn I did the scramble wrong D: That was a cool solve too 
Edit2: never mind, I found the error on my first attempt 

Next: F2 B U R' F U2 L2 F R' U' F U2 F2 D2 B U2 B L2 B R2 F2


----------



## pdilla (May 16, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> Next: F2 B U R' F U2 L2 F R' U' F U2 F2 D2 B U2 B L2 B R2 F2



U2 L2 F2 L F D B // xcross + pair
U B' R2 B R' U2 R' // F2L 2, 3
r2' F r U' r // pair + MW setup
F' r U r' // MW (LH sledge)
x' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' // CPLL
alg.garron

DAMN YOU, LONG E PERM!

Next: U' L F2 D' B' L2 R B D2 U L2 R B2 U2 B2 F' R L D2 U L2 U R' D2 F


----------



## mDiPalma (May 16, 2012)

D F B2 R U2 B' L2 D (eoline 8)
R U R2 (right 3)
L U2 L' U2 L' U' (left 6)
R' U' R U' R' U' R (right 7)
U L' U2 L U L' U2 L U (left+wv 9)
x' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' (e perm 16)

"DAMN YOU, LONG E PERM!"

D' F' D B2 R' U' L F2 L2 F D B' L F B' R2 D2 F B U' L' U L' F' B'


----------



## A Leman (May 16, 2012)

mDiPalma said:


> . D' F' D B2 R' U' L F2 L2 F D B' L F B' R2 D2 F B U' L' U L' F' B'



A ZZ Solve
Inspection: x2
(UD) l (UD) R' x' D (EO-Line)7
U'L2R'U2L'(left 2x2x1)12
R'URU'L'U'L(left block)19
URU2RU2(right 2x2x1)24
R2U'R'U2RU2R'(setup to wv)31
UL'U2RUR'U2L(wv)39
U2 x’R’DR’U2RD’R’U2R2(PLL)49

Next:B' D' B U' D' B D R F' D B U B L' B' L2 B' D' U' R' D U F' L2 B


----------



## ketchuphater999 (May 16, 2012)

> Next:B' D' B U' D' B D R F' D B U B L' B' L2 B' D' U' R' D U F' L2 B


Fridrich method

inspection:
z2
cross:
F R' B' D F D L D
f2l:
U F U' F' U R U' R2 U R2 U R' U2 R U R' U L U2 L' U B' U' B
oll:
l F U F' U' l'
pll:
U' y R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 y2 x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2

next scramble: D U' R' D' F' D U' R' B2 D2 B U' R2 F L' R2 B U' R2 B U' B D' L' D


----------



## pdilla (May 16, 2012)

Gallifrey said:


> Fridrich method
> 
> cross:
> x2 F R' B' D F D L D
> ...


 
Doesn't solve.
alg.garron

ah, just the inspection turn.

z2 // insp
F R' B' D F D L D // cross
U F U' F' // F2L 1 
U R U' R2 U R2 U R' // F2L 2 + setup
U2 R U R' // F2L 3
U L U2 L' U B' U' B // F2L 4
l F U F' U' l' // OLL
U' y R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 // Permute Edges
y2 x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 // Permute Corners
alg.garron



Gallifrey said:


> next scramble: D U' R' D' F' D U' R' B2 D2 B U' R2 F L' R2 B U' R2 B U' B D' L' D



U' D' B' F2 R' U2 L' F' D2 // xcross
y R' U' R2 U R' // F2L 2
U L U L' U' // pairs
R' U F R2 B2 R F' R2 B2 // semi-EOLS
U' R' U' F U R U' R' F' R // OLL
M2 U' M2 U' M' U2 M2 U2 M2 // PLL
alg.garron

Next: L2 D2 R' B' D' U2 R F L2 B U L R B F' D' F B' R' B2 F2 U' R' L' B


----------



## ottozing (May 16, 2012)

L' F2 L'
z2 y' U2 R' U2 F2
Dw M U' M'
y U' R' U' R U' R' U R
U R U' R'
R U2 R' U' R U' R2 U L U' R U L'
B2 U M U2 M' U B2 U F2

Next - B R' L B U' B' U F2 U R U2 R L D' L' D R B2 D' F2 R F2 D' F L'


----------



## pdilla (May 16, 2012)

ottozing said:


> L' F2 L'
> z2 y' U2 R' U2 F2
> Dw M U' M'
> y U' R' U' R U' R' U R
> ...



That has got to be one of the most interesting things I have ever witnessed on a cube in my own hands.



ottozing said:


> Next - B R' L B U' B' U F2 U R U2 R L D' L' D R B2 D' F2 R F2 D' F L'



U2 R' F' R U L' D L' // 1x2x3
R' U' r' U2 R U M' U R' U2 r' // 1x2x3
U F R U R' U' F' // CMLL
U M' U2 M U M' // EO
U M' U2 M' U2 M2 U // EP
alg.garron.us

Next: U' F2 D U R2 L D R2 F' L' U2 R L D2 U2 L R F2 U B' F2 U2 F' R' D


----------



## ottozing (May 16, 2012)

U L2 F2 L' B R'
U' R' D' R U F U' R2 U'
B2 R D2 R'
B' D' B' D B2 Uw' L D
z Rw' U' R U' R' U2 Rw
U R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2

Next - D B' L' F U' B F D' U B L' B' F R' B2 U' B D' U2 L' B2 L F' B2 U2


----------



## ben1996123 (May 16, 2012)

ottozing said:


> Next - D B' L' F U' B F D' U B L' B' F R' B2 U' B D' U2 L' B2 L F' B2 U2



First block: x' R' U' R U L' D' L' D z x2
Second block: F' U F U' R' U R U2 R' U R' U' R U' R' U2 r' U' r
CMLL: U' L U2 L' U2 r' U L U' x
LSE: U' M' U' M U' M' U' M U M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 U'

Next: D B2 R2 D2 R2 F2 D L2 D' L2 U' R U B' F U L' F' D R2 D


----------



## chungdavi (May 16, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> Next: D B2 R2 D2 R2 F2 D L2 D' L2 U' R U B' F U L' F' D R2 D


 
Inspection: x'
Cross: L F' D' R' F D2
F2L 1: y L U L'
F2L 2: U' R U R' U' L' U L
F2L 3: y U L' U' L U R U' R'
F2L 4: y' U R U2 R' U R U' R'
OLL: U' F R U R' U' R F' r U R' U' r'
PLL: U' R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 b' R b (G-perm)

Next: B2 U R F' L' U' D2 R2 B U2 R2 B2 U' R2 B2 U2 D' F2 U2 R2


----------



## Benjamins (May 16, 2012)

B2 R D2 L' // 2x2x2
D B' D' U' B2 // Cross 
U' R U2 R2 U' R // 2x1x1
F' U2 F U2 F' U F // 2x1x1
L U' L' U2 B' U' B2 L' B' L // 2x1x1
R U R' U R U2 R' U' // LL

40 Moves

Next: U2 L2 D B2 D2 F2 L2 D' R2 B2 U' R D2 B2 U B' F R2 D2 R'


----------



## Ickathu (May 16, 2012)

Benjamins said:


> Next: U2 L2 D B2 D2 F2 L2 D' R2 B2 U' R D2 B2 U B' F R2 D2 R'


 
y'
D2 B' L D U Rw' F [8]
R2 U' R2 U' Rw' U' R M2 U R U' R' Rw U Rw' [15][So LONG!]
L U L' U L U2 L' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' [20]
U2 M' U' M' U' M2 U M U2 M U M2 U2 M U2 M [16]

58 Moves STM
I think I need to practice 2nd block most. Corners use a lot of moves cause I'm still 2 looking it unless I know an OLL (learning R-OLL right now, so that should help)

Oh, right.
U' L2 F2 R2 U' R2 B2 U F2 U F2 R B' L U' F2 D' L U2 B' D'


----------



## mDiPalma (May 16, 2012)

D2 L' U L B' (eoline 5)
L R' U2 L' U' (right square 5)
R2 L U2 R (right pair 4)
U L2 U L (left square 4)
U L U L' U' L U2 L' (left pair+wv 8)
M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U' M2 (pll 7)
=33

zz iz beazt.


U2 L2 U' F U' D R2 L' U2 F L2 F2 L F2 L' R B' D L' U' B' D L' F D2


----------



## ketchuphater999 (May 17, 2012)

mDiPalma said:


> U2 L2 U' F U' D R2 L' U2 F L2 F2 L F2 L' R B' D L' U' B' D L' F D2



I gotta add solve later, but here's the next scramble:
U' L F' U' L' F L' D L F' D U L B D2 B' F' L R' D' L B F D2 U F L' B R' F


----------



## ben1996123 (May 17, 2012)

mDiPalma said:


> U2 L2 U' F U' D R2 L' U2 F L2 F2 L F2 L' R B' D L' U' B' D L' F D2



L D L U F R' F' D
R' U R' F R F' R
L' U L
R U' R' U D2 R U' R' D2
R U' R' U' M' U2 R U' R' U' M
U b' R B R' U2 R' U2 R U2 S'
U' R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R'



Gallifrey said:


> U' L F' U' L' F L' D L F' D U L B D2 B' F' L R' D' L B F D2 U F L' B R' F



z' x' L U R2 U R2 U' R2
L' U' L U' L' U' R U' L U R' U' u2
y M2 U2 M2 U2
z' y U' M U M'
R' D' M' D M R
x' z' M2 U M U' L U M' U' L2 U M2 U' L
l2 U M2 U' M U M' U' B L' B' M2 B L B'
l2 D R2 U M U M' U2 M U M' U' R2 D'

Next: B2 R' B2 U2 R' F2 U2 L B2 L2 R2 B U' L U R2 U2 L B' U'


----------



## Sillas (May 17, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> Next: B2 R' B2 U2 R' F2 U2 L B2 L2 R2 B U' L U R2 U2 L B' U'




inspection: y'
cross: U R2 L U2 B2
F2L#1:z2 R U R' U' L' U L 
F2L#2:U L U2 L' U L U' L'
F2L#3:y R U R' U2 L' U' L
F2L#4:U y L' U2 L U2 L' U L
OLL: U2 F R U R' U' S R U R' U' f' 
PLL: U y R' U' R (y) R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2

Next: L2 D B2 L2 R2 D2 U2 F2 D2 U' F' L F R B U B2 D' R U


----------



## ottozing (May 17, 2012)

roux

U M U' R2' D'
Rw' U2 Rw2 x' U R' F2
Rw' U M U Rw U' Rw U R' U2 R2' U M U' R2
U Rw' U R
F U R U' R' U R U2 R' U' R U R' F'
U M' U2 M U'
U2 M' U2 M'

Next - D F' R' D' B U2 B' R' L' U B' R' B' F U L2 B' D2 B D2 R2 U2 D2 L2 D'


----------



## ben1996123 (May 17, 2012)

ottozing said:


> D F' R' D' B U2 B' R' L' U B' R' B' F U L2 B' D2 B D2 R2 U2 D2 L2 D'



Triple X cross: U' R F' x2 U' F y D' U R U' R' U' L U' L' U2 y R' U2 R2
ZBF2L: U' R U R' U R' F R F'
CLL: U' R U' L' U R' U' L 
EPLL: R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 U'

Next: L2 F2 R F' B2 D B2 U' B' L' F2 B2 L2 U2 B2 U R2 F2 U' R2 U


----------



## pdilla (May 19, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> Next: L2 F2 R F' B2 D B2 U' B' L' F2 B2 L2 U2 B2 U R2 F2 U' R2 U



z2 // insp
R2 U R F2 R F // 2x2x2
L2 U L B L2 // 2x2x3
y R U F R F' // EO
U2 R' U2 R U2 R U' R2 // LS
U R U' R' F R2 U F' R F U' R F' R // ZBLL
alg.garron

Next: U' R2 F2 B R B' R U2 L B2 R U' D2 R2 F R' L B U2 F2


----------



## mDiPalma (May 19, 2012)

x'
L U D2 R D x (eo-something 5)
U' F2 (still have no idea 2)
L' U L' U L U' L (left 7)
R U' R' (right 3)
U L U L2 (left 4)
U R U' L U' R' U' R U' R' (coll 10)
E' M2 E (centers 3)
R2 u M' u2 M' u r2 (pll 7)
=41

???

view it

R' F D' F2 R' F' L B L2 U2 R2 F2 U2 D' B2 D R F B U B2 D' B' D R


----------



## ottozing (May 19, 2012)

R2 U' R Uw' L D' L' F E'
x Rw2 U' M U2 M' U2 R' U Rw2
U2 M U' R2' Rw U' Rw
L' U R U' L U R'
M2 U M' U' M
U' M' U2 M U'
U2 M U2 M

Next - B2 U2 R D' B2 F' L R D U R' U' R' B' D2 R2 L2 B' R B' D' U2 L' D R


----------



## mDiPalma (May 19, 2012)

x' 
R' D' U2 z U' R U2 z' x D' (eoline 7)
R' U R z U' R2 U' D R2 U' z' (left 9)
U R U R' U R U2 R2 U R' U R U (right 13)
R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' (coll 13)
U' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U' (epll 13)
=55

R2 L F D2 R2 D B' D' R L2 U' R D2 U2 F2 B' U' D2 L' F' L2 F R' B L


----------



## mycube (May 20, 2012)

L' F L F' D2 L2 R U R' F R' U2 F R' F
U F' U2 F
U' F U' F' U L' U' L
R U R' U' R' F R F'
L2 B2 L' F' L B2 L' F L'
U
=45

F R2 F' U2 B2 F' L2 D' F2 L B U2 R2 D' L R2 D' U'


----------



## pdilla (May 20, 2012)

mycube said:


> F R2 F' U2 B2 F' L2 D' F2 L B U2 R2 D' L R2 D' U'


 
L2 U' F' L u R x // xcross + pair
U' R' // 2nd pair
U' F R U' F2 f R' f' L' U L F // LS + 2EO
U' R U R' U' R' F R F' // OLL
M S2 M' D M2 D' S2 U2 // PLL
alg.garron

Next: R2 B F' L F' U' D' R' D' B' U F2 B L U2 R D L2 B' F' R2 D L U' B'


----------



## mycube (May 20, 2012)

F' R' U F2 L' D F' D Cross + Pair
U2 L U' L' F2L-1
D' L' U L D F2L-2
U R U R' F2L-3
U2 R' U2 R U2 R' F' U *F R* F2L-4 + EO
*R' F* R B' R' F' R B (cancels 3 Moves into OLL)
U2 L2 B2 L' F' L B2 L' F L' PLL

Solution: F' R' U F2 L' D F' D U2 L U' L' D' L' U L D U R U R' U2 R' U2 R U2 R' F' U F2 R B' R' F' R B U2 L2 B2 L' F' L B2 L' F L' - 46 Moves

next:
D' L F' L F2 L B' L' R U L B D2 U2 F' R' U L2 F2 R' U2 F2 D U B


----------



## ottozing (May 20, 2012)

U' Rw2' D' x' U2
R' Lw' U' R2 U2 R U'
R U' R2 U Lw x' U' R' U
R2 U R' U' x' U' R2 U
R' U R2 U F' U' F U' z'
Rw U2 R2' F R F' R U2 Rw'
M2' U' M U2 M' U' M2'

next - L' F' L U D R' F R' D' L' U' B D2 L' R' B U2 L2 D' R' D2 B D L2 F


----------



## 5BLD (May 20, 2012)

> next - L' F' L U D R' F R' D' L' U' B D2 L' R' B U2 L2 D' R' D2 B D L2 F





Spoiler



R'B'D2B2D2U.B'U2RB'R2B2--U'RB'R2R2BR'U2B'

R'B'D2B2D2U.B'U'RB'R2B2
. U2 D' R2 U R U' R2 D R' U R U

-
R'B'D2B2U'DR2URU'R2DR'URUB'U'RB'R2B2
B'RD'R'DR2B B'
F'UFD'F'U'FD
DL'DR2D'LDR2D2B




R'B'D2B2U'DR2URU'R2DR'URUB'U'RB'R2BRD'R'DR2F'UFD'F'U'FD2L'DR2D'LDR2D2B
43 HTM. Damit. I could've done better with just Roux.

next R2 F2 R B2 R F2 L B2 R F2 L2 B' L R2 D L D2 L2 U2 F'


----------



## Rpotts (May 21, 2012)

5BLD said:


> R2 F2 R B2 R F2 L B2 R F2 L2 B' L R2 D L D2 L2 U2 F'


 
x2 R' u' L2 F' D' // Cross (5)
U R2 u R2 u' R2 // 1st pair (6, 11)
U2 R' U L U L' R // 2nd pair (7, 18)
U2 l U2 L2 U' L2 U2 // 3rd pair (7, 25)
R' U R U' R' U x // 4th pair (6, 31)
y r' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 r // OLL (11, 42)
R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L // PLL (10, 52)

alg.garron

52 HTM

Next : L2 B2 F2 R2 D B2 U' L2 R2 D' L2 B' L R2 B2 D B' R B D F


----------



## Brest (May 21, 2012)

Rpotts said:


> Next : L2 B2 F2 R2 D B2 U' L2 R2 D' L2 B' L R2 B2 D B' R B D F


 
x y2 U' r' R F R D' R // Xcross
U R U2 R' U R U' R' // 2nd pair
y' F' R U2 F U2 F' R2 F2 R F // 3rd/4th pair
U2 R U2 R' U2 R' F R2 U R' U' F' // OLLCP
U' // EPLL skip
View at alg.garron.us

Next: B2 R D2 R' B2 U2 B2 L' D2 R D2 U F L2 B' D L U' B' L R'


----------



## ottozing (May 21, 2012)

y R2 F U R' U F
L2 R' U R U' L U2 L
y' L' U L
U2 y' R' U2 R U2 
R' F U R U' R' F' R
F' U F' U' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F

next - U R2 D' B R2 B2 L2 B F' L F2 U' F B' L' R2 F R' D B2 L U F' B R'


----------



## pdilla (May 23, 2012)

ottozing said:


> next - U R2 D' B R2 B2 L2 B F' L F2 U' F B' L' R2 F R' D B2 L U F' B R'



z y // insp
L U' R2 B2 F D' // xcross
U R U2 R' // pairs
d U L U2 F' L' F // F2L 2, 3
U2 R' U' R U' l U' l' B // EOLS
y R2 U2 R U' R' U R' U L' U R' U' L U' R' // ZBLL
alg.garron

Next: F2 U F2 R' U B F' U2 R F2 L D' B D2 B2 R2 B L2 B2 F R' B R2 F' D'


----------



## ottozing (May 23, 2012)

x2 B2 L' R Uw U R'
U F U' F'
L U L' U' y R' U R
U' L' R U' R' U' L
U Rw' U' R' F R U Rw
R' U' R U R' U R Fw R Fw' R' U' R
U

NEXT - B2 R2 D' B2 L2 U2 R2 D2 B2 L2 D' R' D L' R' D B' L D' U2


----------



## pdilla (May 24, 2012)

ottozing said:


> NEXT - B2 R2 D' B2 L2 U2 R2 D2 B2 L2 D' R' D L' R' D B' L D' U2



x2 // insp
M F D L' F2 R U R' F' U R' // F2L 1, 2
y' F U F R U2 R' U2 F' R' F R F' R U R' F' // EOLS
U' M' x' U2 R2 U R2 U R2 U L' U R' U2 // ZBLL
alg.garron

Next: D' U' R' D2 L F' U' F' D2 F2 R U2 R' F2 U2 D' L2 B2 F R' D B U' B R'


----------



## Rpotts (May 24, 2012)

pdilla said:


> Next: D' U' R' D2 L F' U' F' D2 F2 R U2 R' F2 U2 D' L2 B2 F R' D B U' B R'


 
y x'
U' R' U' L U' x' L' U L D' // Partial xcross (9)
R U2 R' U R' U' R' // xxcross (7, 16) 
U' R' f' L' f U' R // 3rd pair + setup (7, 23)
U2 R' U R // 4th pair (4, 27)
U' x R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U' R2 D x' // OLLcp (11, 38)
U M2 U M' U2' M U M2 // EPLL (8, 46)

alg.garron

46 STM

Next : F2 U2 L' F2 L' D2 R' F2 U2 R' F2 R B U2 B2 L' B'


----------



## ottozing (May 24, 2012)

z F D2 y' R D' R'
R' U R2 U2' R' U R U' R'
D2 U' R' U' R U R' U' R D2
L U' L' U L U L'
R2' D' R U2 R' D R U2 R
U' F r2 R' U2 r U' r' U2 x' R2 U' R' U r2 u' (delicious f perm )

next - L D L2 R F2 L2 R2 B2 L2 U' D2 F' U2 L' U' F2 L F2 R2 U' B' F' U D' L'


----------



## pdilla (May 25, 2012)

Rpotts said:


> L2 B R2 D2 F U2 F' U2 L2 B2 R B2 L B2 R2 B L' D B'
> 
> x' R' U2 D x' D2 // cross
> y R U R' U' L' // F2L 1 + pairs
> U' L2 U' L' // F2L 2, 3



y L U' R U L' U2 R' // LS
F U R U' R' F' // EO
R2 U' R2 F U R2 U' R2 F' U' R2 U R2 // ZBLL

I'm terribad at LL, someone else improve it!

Next: L2 F2 L' B U2 L2 R2 U F D2 F2 U F2 D' U' R U R' B2 L' D2 L' F2 B2 U


----------



## Rpotts (May 25, 2012)

pdilla said:


> L2 B R2 D2 F U2 F' U2 L2 B2 R B2 L B2 R2 B L' D B'
> 
> I'm terribad at LL, someone else improve it!





Spoiler



x' R' U2 D x' D2 // cross (4)
y R U R' // 1st pair (3, 7)
U' L' U' L2 U' L' // 2nd/3rd pair (6, 13)
U2 y R U' R' U F' L' U' L F // EOLS (10, 23)
U2 x' D' L' U' L D L' U L // LL (9, 32)


32 HTM



> Next: L2 F2 L' B U2 L2 R2 U F D2 F2 U F2 D' U' R U R' B2 L' D2 L' F2 B2 U


 
x2 y' F D2 R D2' R' // cross
U' F' U' F // 1st pair
L' U2 y R' U2 R2 U R' y R // 2nd pair
U R' U' R2 U R' // 3rd/4th pair 
U' R U2 R2' F R F' U2 R' F R F' // OLLCP
M2 U' M2 U2' M2 U' M2 U' // EPLL

44 STM

Next : R' D L2 U R' D F' R' B' L U2 R2 F' B2 U2 F' L2 B U2 R2 F2


----------



## kasochi (May 25, 2012)

Rpotts said:


> Next : R' D L2 U R' D F' R' B' L U2 R2 F' B2 U2 F' L2 B U2 R2 F2


 
x z' // inspection
M' U R' D2 R2 D // FB
U2 R2 U F R F' R r2 U' R // SB
y' R U R' U' R' F R F' y // CMLL
U2 M U M2 U' M' U2 M2 U2 // LSE

alg.garron
38 HTM

Next: L2 D B2 R2 F2 R2 D B2 R2 L2 D' B' R D' B2 L U R U B' D U


----------



## ottozing (May 26, 2012)

x2 F' Rw2' D'
R' U2 x' U2 x
Rw' U M' U' R2 Rw' U' Rw2
y U' M' U' M F U Rw U Rw'
y' R2' U' R
U2 R U2' R' U R U' R'
R U2 R' U' R U' R2' U L U' R U L'
M2' U' M U2 M' U' M2' U

next - F L2 F2 R' B L2 F' R' B2 R' F B L F B U' B R L' D L' F2 L2 B' U


----------



## MadeToReply (May 26, 2012)

x' F' R' D' B' R' D B'
L' U2 L U d L' U' L2 U2 L'
y D R U' R' D'
U F' U2 F R U' R' U F' U' F
U Lw' U2 L U L' U Lw
U2 R' U2 R' (U' y) R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R U' F

Next : L F R2 U' F2 B R' F' U F D2 R2 B2 L2 F L2 F U2 R2 B2


----------



## ottozing (May 26, 2012)

x y' F' R' D' R L2 D
R' U' R U' R' U' R2 U' R'
F L' U L
y' U2 R U' F2 R2 U' R' U' R U R' F2
x R2' D2 R U R' D2 R U' R x' U'

next - L2 U B' D' L U D2 L2 B R B' D B2 F D R2 F' L2 R D R L2 B2 F U


----------



## pdilla (May 26, 2012)

ottozing said:


> next - L2 U B' D' L U D2 L2 B R B' D B2 F D R2 F' L2 R D R L2 B2 F U


 
z // insp
R F L U' R' u // FB
y r' U' r' U r U2 R U2 R2 U r' // SB
U' R U2 R D R' U2 R D' R2 // CMLL
M U M U' M U2 M U' M ' U' // LSE
alg.garron
37 HTM :fp

Next: L D' F2 R' U R U L' D' B U2 R' D L2 U2 R B2 U L F R' F' D R' U2


----------



## ottozing (May 26, 2012)

z' y' L R' D L2' U L
U' L R U' R' L' U' L' U L
U2 L U' L' Dw L' U L2 U2 L'
y R U R' F R' F' R
U2 L' U2 L U2 Rw U' Rw' F
M2' U M' U2 M U M2'

next - B2 L R2 U' F R2 D' L2 R' D F R' U2 R2 L2 B D2 R U2 D2 R D' L R2 F2


----------



## mDiPalma (May 27, 2012)

x'
U2 B' U' x R2 U z U' r x' (eoline 7)
U' R' U' D R' U' z' (left 6)
R' U R' U R' U R' U R U (right 10)
R U F R' U R U' F' (coll 8)
U2 y' M2 U M U2 M' U M2 (epll 8)
=39

L' R D2 B L D2 R' D2 L U' L' D2 U R2 L' D2 L' D2 B' L2 B2 F' U' L B2


----------



## Rpotts (May 27, 2012)

mDiPalma said:


> L' R D2 B L D2 R' D2 L U' L' D2 U R2 L' D2 L' D2 B' L2 B2 F' U' L B2


 
z2 L D2 U2 L F' // 2x2x2 (5)
B2 U' R' U R // Pair (5, 10)
U2 L' U2 L2 // Pair (4, 14)
U2 l U2 l' // Edge (4, 18)
F' L F // Edge (3, 21)
U L U L' // Pair (4, 25)
r U R' U' r' F R F' // CLL (8, 33)
M' U' M U2 M' U' M U2 // ELL (8, 41)

alg.garron

Next: F2 L2 U2 B' U2 L2 F U2 B' U2 F D' L U R F D U' R B


----------



## pdilla (May 27, 2012)

Rpotts said:


> Next: F2 L2 U2 B' U2 L2 F U2 B' U2 F D' L U R F D U' R B




x y // insp
D R F2 u' y' // FB
R U2 R' U R' U r U R // SB
U' R2 F' U F U' F' U' F2 R F' R // CMLL
M' U M' U2 M U' M U' M' U *M'* // EO
*M'* U2 M // EP
alg.garron
38 HTM

Next: R' U' F' R D L2 U2 R L2 B2 R U' L' U2 B U B2 D2 U F B R D' R2 D2


----------



## mDiPalma (May 28, 2012)

U F L2 R' B' R2 D (eoline 7)
U2 L' U' R2 L' U L2 R2 U2 L' (left 10)
R U R' U2 R U' R U R' U' R2 U R (right 13)
U' x U' L U R' U' L' U l (coll 9)
M2 u' M' u2 M' u' M2 (epll 7)
=46

U F' U' L' F' L2 R F B' L D' U' F' L2 R D' F2 D2 U' R' F2 U' B2 L2 B


----------



## Rpotts (May 28, 2012)

> U F' U' L' F' L2 R F B' L D' U' F' L2 R D' F2 D2 U' R' F2 U' B2 L2 B



13.67

x2 
D' R' D F D y' R // Cross (6)
L' U' L2 U L2 U' L // 1st pair (7, 13)
U' R' U2 R y R' U' R // 2nd pair (7, 20)
U y' R U R' // 3rd pair (4, 24)
U' R' U' R // 4th pair (4, 28)
U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' F' // OLL (11, 39)
U y F' U' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 // PLL-Gb (13, 52) 

alg.garron

Next: D2 L2 D F2 L2 U R2 U' R2 U R' D F L2 B L' U B2 D'


----------



## pdilla (May 29, 2012)

Rpotts said:


> Next: D2 L2 D F2 L2 U R2 U' R2 U R' D F L2 B L' U B2 D'



z' y' // insp
L' F' L' D' R' // cross
U' M F2 M' // pair 1
U2 R U R' // pair 2
y R U R' U2 R U' R' // pair 3
U2 R' U R U2 R' U2 R // LSLL
y2 R' U' R B2 D L' U L U' L D' B2 U // PLL
alg.garron
40 HTM

Next: D2 U2 B2 F2 U2 B' L2 U2 D' B' U' B2 U' F L' F2 D' L' R D U2 F' R2 U2 D


----------



## Rpotts (May 30, 2012)

pdilla said:


> Next: D2 U2 B2 F2 U2 B' L2 U2 D' B' U' B2 U' F L' F2 D' L' R D U2 F' R2 U2 D


 
z2 D' L F' R' u' R u // Cross [7]
U' F' L U' L' F // 1st pair [6, 13]
U2 B L' U L B2 // 2nd pair [6, 19]
F U B R U R' F' // F2L + EO [7, 26]
R' U2 R U R' U R2 U2 R' U' R U' R' U // 2GLL [14, 40]

alg.garron

40 HTM

Next: D F2 R2 D' B2 U L2 D2 L2 B2 U F' D' F U' B' F2 L D R2 F


----------



## pdilla (May 31, 2012)

Rpotts said:


> Next: D F2 R2 D' B2 U L2 D2 L2 B2 U F' D' F U' B' F2 L D R2 F


 
F' U' D F2 R' // 2x2x2
F2 L' U2 F' U' // 2x2x3
z y' R U2 R2 U2 F R2 U R U' F' // LS
R' F2 L F L2 F R F' L F U // LL
alg.garron
31 HTM

Next: B' U L' U D' F2 B' U2 F' U2 D2 L' B2 F U L F2 B' U' F L U F2 B R


----------



## Rpotts (May 31, 2012)

pdilla said:


> B' U L' U D' F2 B' U2 F' U2 D2 L' B2 F U L F2 B' U' F L U F2 B R


 
x2 D2 R2 F' U' F' L2 // Cross (6)
U L' U L U' L' // 1st pair (6, 12)
y' U R U2 R2 U R // 2nd pair (6, 18)
y U D2 L' U L D2 // 3rd pair (6, 24)
R' F R' F' R U' R // OLS (7, 31)
M' U' M2 U' M2 U' M' U2 M2 U // PLL-Z (10, 41)

alg.garron

Next: L2 D2 R U2 F2 L U2 B2 R2 D2 R F D2 L F2 L' D B2 R2 B U


----------



## pdilla (Jun 1, 2012)

Rpotts said:


> Next: L2 D2 R U2 F2 L U2 B2 R2 D2 R F D2 L F2 L' D B2 R2 B U


 
u L D R' D2 // 2x2x2
U' R2 B2 R U2 R2 B' // 2x2x3
R U R' y R2 D R D' R // xxxcross
y' R U' F' L F R' F' L' F // LSCP
y2 M' U F2 M2 U M U' F2 U' M2 // ELL
alg.garron
HTM 39

Next: F L U' L U F2 U2 F2 L U' R F2 L' U F2 U R' F' U2 F' R2 L2 F2 B2 L


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 2, 2012)

pdilla said:


> Next: F L U' L U F2 U2 F2 L U' R F2 L' U F2 U R' F' U2 F' R2 L2 F2 B2 L


 
2x2x2: R D' L' U B2 R' b (7)
2x2x3: x' U' R' B R' B' R B2 U F R2 F' x' (11)
EO: M F M' y (3)
F2L: R2 U2 R2 U' R' U2 R U R' U2 R (11)
OLL: y2 R U R' U' R U2 R' (7)
PLL: y R U R' F' R U2 R' U2 R' F R U R U2 R' U (16)

Total: 55
Conclusion: I suck.

Next: R2 F L2 D2 L2 B U2 F2 R2 F D2 U R2 B U' F2 R B F' D R


----------



## ottozing (Jun 2, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> mine
> 
> Next: R2 F L2 D2 L2 B U2 F2 R2 F D2 U R2 B U' F2 R B F' D R


 
L R' D L' R' Uw2 (2x2x2)
F' R2' U2 F' R' F2 R2 U2 F (XXcross)
z' F R' F' R U F R' F' R (3rd pair + eo)
y U' R' U2 R U2 R' U R (4th pair)
U2 F2 R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F2 (ZBLL)

NEXT - R F U F U F D F U R' F U F R U R U' F R U R F' L2 U' L


----------



## pdilla (Jun 2, 2012)

ottozing said:


> NEXT - R F U F U F D F U R' F U F R U R U' F R U R F' L2 U' L



y' // insp
L2 F' D2 U' L2 U F2 // 2x2x3
L U' L' U2 L2 U L2 // xxxcross
d R' F R U F R U2 R2 F R F2 U2 R' F2 R // LSLL
alg.garron
30 HTM 

Next: L' F2 B2 D2 F2 D' R' F' L R F' U F' U' R' L' D' F2 B D' R2 D' F2 D' L2


----------



## ottozing (Jun 2, 2012)

z' D L F R' F'
y R U' R' U' L U L'
R U' R' U R' U' R
y' R' U' R U2 R U R'
U R' U' R U R' U' R
U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R F R U R' U' F'
M2' U' M U2 M' U' M2'

Next - U2 F2 L F L F2 L B2 L2 B2 L2 F' D' R' F R F2 L D' L' F' U2 L2 U2 L2


----------



## pdilla (Jun 2, 2012)

ottozing said:


> Next - U2 F2 L F L F2 L B2 L2 B2 L2 F' D' R' F R F2 L D' L' F' U2 L2 U2 L2



U2 R' D' r' U2 l R D R' D' // 2x2x3
U F U2 // xxxcross
y' R2 U' R2 U R F D R2 D' F' // EOLS
z' y R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2 // ZBLL
alg.garron
32 HTM

Next: D' U2 R2 L B' U' F' D2 F B L2 R B' L' F R' D R2 B2 R L F' R U' R2


----------



## Tao Yu (Jun 2, 2012)

pdilla said:


> Next: D' U2 R2 L B' U' F' D2 F B L2 R B' L' F R' D R2 B2 R L F' R U' R2


x2' R' D R' D R' F' 
U' y' R U' R' L U' L' 
R' U R y' R' U' R 
U' R U2' R' U' R U R' 
U2 y2 R U R' U' R U R'
y' F' L' U' L U L' U' L U F
M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U' M2 U'

next:
R B U' L' F D' R' U F L' D2 B2 F2 D' R2 U F2 D2 F' L2 F2 B' L2 R D


----------



## A Leman (Jun 2, 2012)

R B U' L' F D' R' U F L' D2 B2 F2 D' R2 U F2 D2 F' L2 F2 B' L2 R D

Petrus
Inspection:y’
R’U2R’ F’LdR’d 2x2x2 (8)
x’y URU2F’ 2x2x3 and Eo-skip (12)
R2U’R’URU’R’ Pair 3 (19)
yRU2R’ U RU’R’ U RUR’ CLS (30)
d R’UR’dR’F’R2U’R’Ul’URU PLL (45)

Next: B2 R' F2 B2 L' U R' D' R2 D2 L' B2 D2 B' F L2 B L2 B' U2 R' D2 B F' D2


----------



## mDiPalma (Jun 2, 2012)

l U x D2 F M2 U' l2 (fancy pants eoline 7)
U2 R U L R U L' U R (right 9)
U' L U' L' U L' U L2 U2 L U' L2 (left 12)
U' L U' L' U2 L (coll 6)
M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 U' (epll 8)
=42

D2 F' R U2 F' L D L R2 D' B F' L R' F2 U F2 B L2 U F' B D' U R'


----------



## ottozing (Jun 3, 2012)

y R' D' L F U' F' y R' U R' (Xcross + first pair setup)
U L' U' L (first pair)
U2 R' U R2 U' R' (second pair)
Rw' U R U' R' U' Rw (third pair + patial edge controll)
U Rw' U Rw2 U' Rw2' U' Rw2 U Rw' (OLL)
x' R2 Uw' R' Uw R2 y' z R' U R' U' R2 (PLL)

Next-F D2 L' U' B' R U2 R2 B R2 B' R' U' B2 U2 B U R U2 B' D' B' L' D' R'


----------



## mDiPalma (Jun 3, 2012)

L U2 B U' z2 ("eo...wait ill just do it on top" 4)
L U2 R2 L2 U' L' U' R' (right 8)
z R2 U R2 U2 R2 U' R' U2 R U R' ("left is crappy so i will rotate and do another right" 11)
y2 R U R' U L' U R U' L U2 R' ("coll and lucky epll skip" 11)
=34
ya i think this conclusively proves zz is the best

D' F L' U' F U D2 R B2 R' D L2 R' U' B2 R' F L U2 R2 U R' B2 L' U2


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 3, 2012)

mDiPalma said:


> L U2 B U' z2
> D' F L' U' F U D2 R B2 R' D L2 R' U' B2 R' F L U2 R2 U R' B2 L' U2



2x2x3: R2 r U r' u' U' R' u R2 U' L' B2 L (13)
EO: R F' U F (4)
F2L: R U2 R' U' R U R' U2 R' U' R (11)
OLL: y R u R U' L' U R' U' x' (8)
PLL: y2 R' U' R y R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 U2 (13)

TOTAL: 49


L2 D F U L F2 U2 R2 F R' L2 U2 L' F2 U2 D2 L2 B2 U2


----------



## ottozing (Jun 3, 2012)

x' y R D B2 L2 R' U2 y R' F U R (Xcross + pair setup)
U2 R' U R U' R' U' R (pair + preserve pair)
U R U2 R L U L' (pair + preserve pair)
Dw' L' U L (pair)
Rw' U' R U' Lw U' R' U R' F2 Rw x (OLL)
R' U2 R' D' R U' R' D R U R U' R' U' R U (PLL)

next - D L2 R2 F2 L2 D2 L' D2 R' B2 D' B2 L' B U2 F R' U' D' B' F L' U2 R B'


----------



## pdilla (Jun 3, 2012)

2000th Post!



Noahaha said:


> L2 D F U L F2 U2 R2 F R' L2 U2 L' F2 U2 D2 L2 B2 U2



mDiPalma inspired solve:

R F L2 U B D' // EOLine
U L2 U' R2 U' R' U' R U2 R' // pairings and setup
U' R' L' U' L' // F2L
y U' L' U R U' L U' R' U' R U' R' // ZBLL
alg.garron
33 HTM


*--EDIT--*
AIIYAA!! Ninja'd!!




ottozing said:


> next - D L2 R2 F2 L2 D2 L' D2 R' B2 D' B2 L' B U2 F R' U' D' B' F L' U2 R B'



The first solve hurt my brain... BRAIN DEAD SOLVE THIS TIME!

y' R' F2 L *F'* // cross
*y' R'* U2 R2 U *R'* // pair 1
*R2* F2 R F' U2 F' R // pair 2
y' R' U2 R2 U R2 U R // pair 3
U' L' U2 L2 F' L' F // LSCP
y F R U R' U' F2 L' U' L U F U2 // ELL
alg.garron
40 HTM

Next: U B' U' B U2 B2 F' U' F' R' U2 F' D' R' B2 R B R2 D L2 D F U' B' R'


----------



## ottozing (Jun 3, 2012)

pdilla said:


> mDiPalma inspired solve:
> 
> R F L2 U B D' // EOLine
> U L2 U' R2 U' R' U' R U2 R' // pairings and setup
> ...


 
2000th post :3


----------



## Tao Yu (Jun 3, 2012)

y'U'R'D'R'FR'B'R'
RU'R2'UR
LU2L'U'LUL'
y'U'RU2'R'URU'R'
U2'R'U2'RU'R'U'R
L'U'LU'L'ULULF'L'F
U'L'UR'zR2UR'U'R2UDR'

Next:

B' R2 L U' B2 D L2 B D F2 L2 F2 B' D2 F' D2 R2 L2 B U2


----------



## mDiPalma (Jun 3, 2012)

F R2 B' F L' F eo-something-or-other (6)
U2 M F2 M' right (4)
L U L' U L U2 L left (7)
U M U2 M' U edges (5)
R' F' L F R F' L' F corners (8)
R' F R B2 R' F' R B2 more corners (8)
=38
lol?

R' B' R F' U' F' B2 L B2 D2 R U2 R' D' R F' D U F2 D2 R' F D2 U2 B


----------



## uvafan (Jun 3, 2012)

eoline: D' F L' R2 B L' R2 D (8)
left: L' U L U' L' R2 U2 L U L U' R U L U L' (23)
right: R U R' U R U R' U R U2 R' U2 R' U R' U2 R U' R' U' R (44)
OCLL: U R U R' U R U2 R' (52)
PLL: U R U R U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' (65)


R' L2 D2 L2 D R2 L U B U2 B2 F2 D R' D2 R' F L' D R' U' F U' L2 R'


----------



## mDiPalma (Jun 3, 2012)

F2 U2 R2 F' R' D' (eoline 6)
R' U R L U L U' L U2 R2 L' (left and right 11)
U' L U' L' U' R U' R (pairs 8)
d' y L' R U R' U' L (wv 7)
U' R U2 L' U R' U' L U2 (pll 9)
=41

U2 D' L' B' R2 D U2 F' U' F' L R' U' F2 D R L F L2 U B R2 D F R


----------



## uvafan (Jun 5, 2012)

EOLine: D' B' D2 L R' F R L2 D' (9)
Left: U R L' U2 L' R' U2 R' U2 R U R' U' L' (23)
Right: U2 R' U' R U' R' U R2 U R' U2 R U2 R' U R (39)
OCLL: U' F' r U R' U' r' F R (48)
PLL: R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' (59)

Next: F U2 D' F2 D U2 F D2 U2 F2 D2 F' L R U F' D' L U2 F' L' U2 L' D' B'


----------



## pdilla (Jun 5, 2012)

uvafan said:


> Next: F U2 D' F2 D U2 F D2 U2 F2 D2 F' L R U F' D' L U2 F' L' U2 L' D' B'



x y // insp
R' F D2 R' F2 D' // cross
R' U R' F R F' R // pair 1
L U L' // pair 2
U2 L F2 L' F2 D R U R' D' // keyhole LS 
f R U R' U' f' // OLL
y R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PLL
alg.garron.us
44 HTM

Next: U B2 F' R2 D' B' R' D2 R2 B2 L' D' F R L2 F2 R B F2 D' F L2 F B D


----------



## Tao Yu (Jun 5, 2012)

yx2
U R2' F D L D 
L2' R U2' R' U2' R' U R U' R' U' R L U2' L U2 L' U L U' L' U2' L2' U2' L U L' U L2'
R U R' U R U L' U R' U' L
M2' U' M2' U'2 M2' U' M2'

Next: U B2 F' R2 D' B' R' D2 R2 B2 L' D' F R L2 F2 R B F2 D' F L2 F B D'


----------



## pdilla (Jun 6, 2012)

Tao Yu said:


> Next: U B2 F' R2 D' B' R' D2 R2 B2 L' D' F R L2 F2 R B F2 D' F L2 F B D'



x2 // insp
F2 D' L R2 D2 // 2x2x2
y' R' U R U2 R // 2x2x3
y' U' R U R' U2 R2 U' // pairs
F R' F' R' U' // setup
y R U2 r' F M' U // fin
alg.garron
28 HTM

three off the scramble. 

Next: R2 F2 L2 R' D2 F B D U' R' B' U2 F' R2 F L' R' U R2 F2 B' U L R U'


----------



## mDiPalma (Jun 6, 2012)

l U L' R2 D x (eo 5)
L' U' L' U' R' U R' U2 R2 L U2 L2 U2 L' (blocks 14)
R' U R U2 R' U2 R U' (last pair 8)
R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 r (coll 7)
d2 M U M' U2 M' U2 (l5e 7)
=41

L U2 D F' B D U L R' F2 L2 B U2 R D2 R U F2 U2 B R2 U' D B' R2


----------



## pdilla (Jun 7, 2012)

mDiPalma said:


> L U2 D F' B D U L R' F2 L2 B U2 R D2 R U F2 U2 B R2 U' D B' R2



y // insp
L2 F' R2 D' L R F' D' // xcross
R' U R y R' U' R2 U' R' // pair 2 and 3
y2 U' R U' R' U2 F' U' F // pair 4
U f R U R' U' f' // OLL
R2 U' R2 u l2 F2 D F2 U' R2 // non AUF PLL
alg.garron
41 HTM

Next: F2 D2 F2 L R2 B2 L R F2 U2 R' B' U2 L2 R2 B2 D2 U2 F2 D2 F' D B R' U


----------



## ottozing (Jun 7, 2012)

x' y U R' U L2 U R' F D (cross)
Dw R U R' U Rw U' Rw' F (first pair + preserve second pair)
U2 R' U2 R2 U R' (second pair + pair third pair)
U2 R U' R' U R U' R' (third pair + preserve fourth pair)
U2 L2 F' L' F U' L' (fourth pair + OLL)
M2' U M2' U2 M2' U M2' U' (PLL)

next - F2 D2 B2 R2 D2 B' D R F' R' D' R2 U2 R2 U2 F L F2 L2 U F U L D F2


----------



## Tao Yu (Jun 7, 2012)

ottozing said:


> next - F2 D2 B2 R2 D2 B' D R F' R' D' R2 U2 R2 U2 F L F2 L2 U F U L D F2



x y L2' D R
y R' U2' R U' y' R' U R
U L U L'
R U' R' U' R U R'
y' R U' R' U2 y' R' U' R
y' r' U' M' U' R U r' U r 
x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2

46stm

|Next: D' B2 L2 B U2 R L2 U' B' L F2 D' B2 L2 U' F2 L2 U2 L2 D2


----------



## uvafan (Jun 7, 2012)

EOLine: F U D' R L' B R D' (8)
Left: U' L2 U L' U L' U' L' U2 R' U2 L' (20)
Right: U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R' U2 R' U2 R U' R' (34)
OCLL: U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R (42)
PLL: y' (y perm) (60)

Next: R D R' U2 R' L U R2 F2 L' B2 R2 L' B F' L2 F2 D2 F' R D F D R B


----------



## pdilla (Jun 7, 2012)

uvafan said:


> Next: R D R' U2 R' L U R2 F2 L' B2 R2 L' B F' L2 F2 D2 F' R D F D R B



y D' R' U' L F R' // 2x2x2
L2 U2 y' L' F' L2 // 2x2x3
y' R' F' U F2 R' F' R2 y R' F2 R // LS
y F R U' R' U' R U R' F' // OLL
U' M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 // PLL
38 HTM

Next: U2 R' D' F' L' U2 D F2 D2 U' F' U2 B2 F' D2 F' U2 D2 B L2 R' U2 B2 U R'


----------



## A Leman (Jun 8, 2012)

> Next: U2 R' D' F' L' U2 D F2 D2 U' F' U2 B2 F' D2 F' U2 D2 B L2 R' U2 B2 U R'



Roux method

R’F’ x’ U2LU2 x2 (5) First Block
UM’U r’U2 R2U’RU2 rUr2 (17) Second Block
RUR’U’R’FRF’U’(26) Cmll
M’UM U’M2UM’U2M’U(36) LSE

Next: D2 R F2 D L D B2 U L2 R' B F2 D2 F' R' L' U B L U' L' U' D2 L R'


----------



## ottozing (Jun 10, 2012)

D Rw2 U' R2' F2
x2 Rw U' R U M' U Rw' U R2' U M U M2' U R2
U2' R2' F R F' R U2' M 
U' Rw' U' M' U Rw U Rw'
M U2 M U'

next - U2 D' L B R' F' R D U2 B' F' D2 L2 R2 D U L2 B D2 L2 F2 U' D2 R2 U


----------



## uvafan (Jun 10, 2012)

EOLine: x2 B' U' D L F (5)
Left: L U L' U L2 U2 L2 R2 U2 R U R' U' L' (19)
Right: U R' U2 R U R' U2 R U' R (29)
OCLL: U r U R' U' r' F R F' (38)
PLL: U2 R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' (50)

Next- R' F' R' D2 F2 B' U' R D2 F2 D' B U' B R' L2 B R' L' F2 U2 D2 F2 B' R2


----------



## evogler (Jun 15, 2012)

y' //inspection
R' D F R' F D F' (7) //cross
y' U' R U R' (11) //1st pair
U y L U' L' (15) //2nd pair
R' U2 R2 U R' (20) //3rd pair
U2 R' U' R (24) //4th pair
R' U2 R U R' U R F R U R' U' F' (37) //OLL
y' x' R U' R D2 R' U R D2 R2 (46) //PLL

next: L D2 R2 D2 R2 U2 F2 R' B2 R' B2 D' B' L F' R2 D2 U2 B' L R'


----------



## ottozing (Jun 15, 2012)

Rw U2 Rw2' R D' U R (X cross + first pair setup)
Dw' L' U' L2 U L' (first two pairs)
R y R U R' F' (ELS)
y' U' R U R' U' R U2 R' U R U' R' (CLS)
U x' R2 Uw' R' Uw R2 z x' R' U R' U' R2 (PLL)

next - D' L D B F R' F' L F R F2 R2 U L' U B' L' B R' D' R D L' D F'


----------



## Cheese11 (Jun 18, 2012)

ottozing said:


> next - D' L D B F R' F' L F R F2 R2 U L' U B' L' B R' D' R D L' D F'



z' D U' M' L U' L' r' U2 r F' //First Block
U' r' U' R U R M U M2 U2 r U R2 U R U M2 U2 R' U R //Second Block
U' R U R' U R U2 R' //CMLL
M' U2 M' U2 M' U' M' //EO 
U2 M' U2 M //That Last Part

Next: D' R2 U' B L U' D L' U' D' B2 R' B2 F' L2 D2 R2 L2 B2 L' R F L' F' B2


----------



## mDiPalma (Jun 18, 2012)

x' M' U D' F' (weird eo stuff 4)
R U R U2 L U2 B2 L U2 R2 U L R2 z' (left block and line and more weird stuff 13)
B L F L' B' L F' (turn and do another left block 7)
R' U L U' R U L' B' U F U' B U F' U' (lolol LL 15)
=39

D' L B R2 D2 B' D' L2 B' L' U' R2 B L D U' L' B2 F U' F D R2 L F2


----------



## ottozing (Jun 18, 2012)

F Rw F' (triangle)
y Rw U Rw' (first edge)
y Uw' R' F R (second edge)
Uw' R' F R (third edge)
y' Uw' R U2 R' (fourth edge)
y U2 M' U M U2 M' U2 M D2' (finish F2L minus 1 corner)
L' U' L U2 L' U2 L U2 L' U' L (CLS)
R2' F' R U R U' R' F' R U2' R' U2 R' F2 R2 (PLL)

next - ' F' L U' D' B2 R' L' D2 F D R U' B' R2 D' U R F2 R2 B2 F2 R2 U R2


----------



## Rpotts (Jun 18, 2012)

ottozing said:


> next - F' L U' D' B2 R' L' D2 F D R U' B' R2 D' U R F2 R2 B2 F2 R2 U R2



x2 L F L' F R U' R2 F R U' R' // FB (11)
U L U2 L2 U M2 L' U L // SB (9, 20)
R U' L' U R' U' L // CMLL (7, 27)
U' M U M' U' M' U2 M' U' // LSE (9, 36)

36 STM

Next : R2 F2 L2 U F2 L2 U R2 F2 U F R' U R2 U' F' D L U' F' D


----------



## mDiPalma (Jun 18, 2012)

z (lol)
L' F U' x' U' R' U x R U2 B2 L E2 R (xeoline on red lolzar 12)
L' U L2 U' L' U' L' U L U' L' U' L (leftish thing 13)
R' U2 R U2 R U R2 U R2 U2 R' U' (right and coll 12)
M2 u M' u2 M' u M2 (epll 7)
=44

F' U2 L' B2 F D B2 D' R' U2 D2 B2 D U2 B D F' R2 F R U' B F' R2 F2


----------



## Benjamins (Jun 18, 2012)

L' D F' R2 // pseudo x-cross
U L U L' R' F R F' // corner+edge
u2 U R' F R F' // 3rd pair
U2 L' U' L // 4th pair
U F R' F' R U2 R U2 R' // OLLCP
M2 U M' U2 M U M2 U // PLL

39 Moves CFOP

Next : L2 D' B2 D2 B2 U2 R2 B2 R2 D' F D' B' F L' U L F L' B2 U2


----------



## Cheese11 (Jun 18, 2012)

ottozing said:


> F Rw F' (triangle)
> y Rw U Rw' (first edge)
> y Uw' R' F R (second edge)
> Uw' R' F R (third edge)
> ...



Triangular Fransisco?


----------



## ottozing (Jun 18, 2012)

Cheese11 said:


> Triangular Fransisco?



indeed


----------



## A Leman (Jun 18, 2012)

Benjamins said:


> Next : L2 D' B2 D2 B2 U2 R2 B2 R2 D' F D' B' F L' U L F L' B2 U2


L2 D' B2 D2 B2 U2 R2 B2 R2 D' F D' B' F L' U L F L' B2 U2

Roux Solve
Inspection z x2
R2D’L2FB (5) First Block
U’R’U R2U’r’ U’r2U R (15) Second block
U2FRUR’U’F’ (22) Cmll
U2 M’ U M2 U M U’ M U’ M’ U2 (33) LSE

Next:F' B D U2 R2 L B D B2 U2 L2 D L U2 F' R2 L B' D' R B' U' B2 L' U


----------



## pdilla (Jun 19, 2012)

A Leman said:


> Next:F' B D U2 R2 L B D B2 U2 L2 D L U2 F' R2 L B' D' R B' U' B2 L' U



F U2 R2 D' L' // 2x2x2
U x' U2 R2 U' R' U2 x // 2x2x3
U R2 U2 R2 U R U' R2 U R' // LS
x' U' R U F U' R' U R F' R' F' // LL
alg.garron
32 HTM

Next: F2 D B' R2 F' B L F' L F B D2 F' U2 F2 B2 U' F2 L2 R' B' F L2 U2 R'


----------



## Rpotts (Jun 19, 2012)

pdilla said:


> Next: F2 D B' R2 F' B L F' L F B D2 F' U2 F2 B2 U' F2 L2 R' B' F L2 U2 R'



D2 L' D F' // FB (4)
U M2 U' R2 U' r U R' U R' U' R) // SB (12, 16)
U' R2 D R' U R D' R' U R' U' R U' R' // CMLL (14, 30)
M' U M U M U2 M2 U' M U2 M U2 // LSE (12, 42)

Next: U2 L' B2 D2 F2 R B2 R' U2 L R F R2 D' R2 U B' D2 U F2 L'


----------



## Smiles (Jun 19, 2012)

Rpotts said:


> Next: U2 L' B2 D2 F2 R B2 R' U2 L R F R2 D' R2 U B' D2 U F2 L'



x' y'
L F D L' D2 (5)
U2 R' U2 R U' R' U R (13)
U2 M F' M' (19)
U L' U2 L d' L U L' (27)
R' U2 R U' R' U R (34)
U' F' L' U' L U L' x U R' U' L U R (47)
y' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' (60)

yes, cfop.

Next: D2 F2 U L2 U R2 U L2 D2 F2 U B' L' F U L2 U L' B' R' U2


----------



## PandaCuber (Jun 19, 2012)

Scramble: F R2 U' F2 U2 R F' D B' U' B2 L' B2 L' F2 B2 L' U2 F2 L2 B

z2 y' // Inspection
u M' U M B // Square (5/5)
R'U R U L' U' L // Left Block (7/12)
R U R U R' // Square (5/17)
M U M' U2 r' U' r // Right Block (7/24)
U2 L' U R U' L U R' // CMLL (8/32)
M U' M' // EO (3/35)
U M2 U' // UL/UR (3/38)
M' U2 M2 U2 M' // L4E (5/43)

alg.garron

Could have done a better first block 

L2 F' D F' R F2 U R B2 L2 B' R2 D2 L2 D2 B' L2 F2 R2


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 19, 2012)

Scramble: L2 F' D F' R F2 U R B2 L2 B' R2 D2 L2 D2 B' L2 F2 R2

Some edges: F2 U' R2 B' F D' F' R F' D F R' F2 L' F2
Corner: y x R' U L U' R U L' U' z'
F2L 3: R' U2 R U' R' U' R
F2L 4: U' R U' R' F' U' F
PLL: y2 R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U2
OLL: (M' U')4 (U' M')4

Next: R' B2 U F B2 D F B L' B L F2 R2 B2 L' B2 U2 L D2 B2 L'


----------



## Ranzha (Jun 20, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> Next: R' B2 U F B2 D F B L' B L F2 R2 B2 L' B2 U2 L D2 B2 L'



y M2' U R B' U // cross on yellow [5]
F2 B R' U R' F2 R2 // 2x2x3 on orange/blue [7/12]
z2 x' U' F' U' F2 R F' U R2 // 3x-cross on orange + EO [8/20]
y (R U' R' U)3 // F2L + CO [12/32]
y R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 // PLL [13/45]

45 STM with something resembling PetFOP.

Next: F2 D' R2 F2 L2 F2 U' L2 R2 D R2 B' U2 L U2 B' D2 B' U L2 B'


----------



## A Leman (Jun 20, 2012)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Next: F2 D' R2 F2 L2 F2 U' L2 R2 D R2 B' U2 L U2 B' D2 B' U L2 B'



Roux
Inspection z2
D r’ R2 D2 x D (5) First block

M’U2R’ r2U r2U r’ U2 R’ (15) Second block+ cancellation

R’ U’ R U’ R’ U2 R (21) CMLL

MU’M’ UM’U’ M2 U’M’U (31) LSE

Next: L' F2 L' B' D2 F R' B2 R' B2 F2 L D' B' U2 L' B' L F R2 D F B' D' B'


----------



## ottozing (Jun 21, 2012)

x L2 U' R' U' B' R' (cross + preserve pair)
y' L U2 L' (first pair)
R U R' y' L U' L' (second pair)
R U' R' F' U' F (third pair)
y R U' R' U' y' R2' D' R U' R' D R U2 R (fourth pair + OLL)
U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' (PLL)

Next - L' U2 R U' B' D2 B U2 L U R2 U2 B' D L F' R2 F U' L D2 B L D R2


----------



## PandaCuber (Jun 21, 2012)

Scramble: L' U2 R U' B' D2 B U2 L U R2 U2 B' D L F' R2 F U' L D2 B L D R2

z y // Inspection
L U2 L' // Square (3/3)
R' U2 M F // Left Block (4/7)
U M' U2 R2' U R // Square (6/13)
M2 U' R U R' U R U' R' // Right Block (9/22)
U x' F U' R U L' U2 R' U2 R // CMLL (10/32)
R U' r' U' M' U r U r' // EO (9/41)
M2 U' M U2 M' // UL/UR (5/46)
U M U2 M' U2 // L4E (5/51)
View at alg.garron

Ehh

F D' B L' U R' D' F U B U2 L2 U' L2 B2 U2 L2 U B2 R2 D2


----------



## Smiles (Jun 22, 2012)

Scramble: F D' B L' U R' D' F U B U2 L2 U' L2 B2 U2 L2 U B2 R2 D2

R U R' x' D L D'
L2 U L' U L U' L'
y' R' U' R
y L' U2 L U2 L' U L
d2 L' U2 L U L' U2 L U L F' L' F
U R' F R B' R' F' R B
L' U L' U' L' U' L' U L U L2 
U'

Lefty is my style 8)

Next: F D' B L' U R' D' F U B U2 L2 U' L2 B2 U2 L2 U B2 R2 D2


----------



## Petezorzz (Jun 22, 2012)

Scramble: F D' B L' U R' D' F U B U2 L2 U' L2 B2 U2 L2 U B2 R2 D2

y (Inspection)
U' R B x' U' R2 L' F' (2x2x2 Block) [7]
U2 L2 y' U L F' L' R U2 R' (2x2x3 Block) [9, 16]
y' U' R' F R U' R' U' R U2 L' U' L (F2L Pair and cross edge) [12, 38]
R U' R' U R' U2 R' U2 R U2 R' (Last F2L pair) [11, 49]
U' l' U' L' U R U' L U x' (OLL) [9, 58]
U L' R' U2 R U R' U2 L U' R U' (PLL) [12, 61]

Next: U2 F2 L2 F' L2 R2 F' D2 B D2 B2 U F2 R U F L' B2 D L' D2


----------



## Smiles (Jun 23, 2012)

Scramble: U2 F2 L2 F' L2 R2 F' D2 B D2 B2 U F2 R U F L' B2 D L' D2

u2 L F D' R2 // Cross (5, 5)
R U R' F' L F L' // F2L 1 (7, 12)
d L U' L' // F2L 2 (4, 16)
U' d' L U2 L' U L U' L' // F2L 3 (9, 25)
R U R' U R U' R' y L' U' L U' L' U L // VHLS (14, 39)
R' F2 R U2 R U2 R' F2 U' R U' R' // COLL (12, 51)
(U) L2 U' L' U' L U L U L U' L // EPLL (12, 63)
U // AUF (1, 64)

this is fun.

Next: U2 L2 F2 L' F2 L B2 L2 B2 D2 F2 U' R2 D' B' R B2 L' U2 B R2


----------



## ottozing (Jun 23, 2012)

F2 R2 D R' B2 Uw' y' L U2 L' F2 (XXcross)

wtf multislotting case >=(

y z F U R U' R' F'
z' U' L U L2' U' L2 U' L'
U y R2' D' R U' R' D R U2 R
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U

anyone got something better for that multislotting case?

next - F2 R2 U2 R2 F2 L2 F' U' R' F R' F' U2 B2 L' F' L' B' L U B' L' U' B' L'


----------



## HMS (Jun 23, 2012)

Scramble: - F2 R2 U2 R2 F2 L2 F' U' R' F R' F' U2 B2 L' F' L' B' L U B' L' U' B' L'
2x2: D'L'RFR'U2DRU2
2X2X3: z2 U'B2R2U'R2U2
EO: x'y' R'F'RF'U'R'F'R
finish F2L: U'R'URUR2UR'UR'U2R'U2R'
OLL:y2 RU2R'U'RU'R'
PLL: U' y R2'u'RU'RUR'uR2 y RU'R'
next scramble: U' B' L R U' R F' D L2 R2 D B' D' B' F' L' R D' U2 L' D' U B2 F' D'


----------



## mDiPalma (Jun 23, 2012)

for F2 R2 U2 R2 F2 L2 F' U' R' F R' F' U2 B2 L' F' L' B' L U B' L' U' B' L' 

lol someone beat me...

ignore this:

D B' L R F R L D' (bad eoline 8)
M2 x2 U2 R U L U' L U2 R (right 9)
U2 L' U2 (make-believe left 3)
L2 U R U' L U R' (coll 7)
d y' r2 U' M E2 M E2 U r2 U' (l5e 10)
=37


for U' B' L R U' R F' D L2 R2 D B' D' B' F' L' R D' U2 L' D' U B2 F' D' 

don't ignore this:

F2 l D' B U' l' D' (eoline 7)
U2 R U L2 U M x (right 6)
U L2 U2 L U L2 U L' U' L U L' (left+wv 12)
U y R2' u' R U' R U R' u R2 y R U' R' (pll 13) 
=38

sorry, that last one sucked. i was rushed to get un-ninjad.

next: L' F' B' D' R' U R' F L2 D' B' L2 R2 F D' U L' B' D' R2 U' L2 B F2 R'


----------



## Eleredo (Jun 23, 2012)

mDiPalma said:


> next: L' F' B' D' R' U R' F L2 D' B' L2 R2 F D' U L' B' D' R2 U' L2 B F2 R'



Left block: D2 R U R2 F U x'
Right block: U' R2 r U2 R2 U r' U r2
Corners: F2 L2 B2 D' B R2 B' D B2 L2 F' U' F' U'
L6E: U2 M' U' M2 U2 M' U2 M U' M

Next: 

D2 B2 U' R2 D B2 L2 F2 R2 U B2 R' D2 R' F' U2 F2 R D' F2 R


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 23, 2012)

M'UM'U2M
U2M2UM


Also, why that CMLL? Why not fatleftysune/niklas pair? And why does your CMLL end in a U move?


----------



## mDiPalma (Jun 23, 2012)

D2 B2 R B F2 (eoline 5)
L2 U2 L' R2 U L2 U' L' U2 M x U2 L U2 R' U' R' U' R U2 R' U2 R U (f2l+wv 23)
R' U' R y R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 (pll 12)
=40 in 12.06

B D L' R' U R B' U2 R D2 F B2 R' F D2 B' U' L2 B' D2 R2 B' L F2 L


----------



## Eleredo (Jun 23, 2012)

mDiPalma said:


> B D L' R' U R B' U2 R D2 F B2 R' F D2 B' U' L2 B' D2 R2 B' L F2 L



Left block: L F R' D' B2 R' z y'
Right block: U R' U' R r2 U R r U r' U2 r2
CMLL: B2 D' B2 U2 B' R2 U R2 U B2 D B'
L6E: U' M U' M2 U' M U M' U2 M U M2

Next: B2 L' F2 R' D2 R B2 F2 L B2 U' B2 D B' R2 D R F D L U


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 23, 2012)

2^11th reply 

Scramble: B2 L' F2 R' D2 R B2 F2 L B2 U' B2 D B' R2 D R F D L U

Cross + 2 pairs: r U D' x U' R U D L'
F2L 1: y' R' U R
F2L 2: y' R' U2 R
F2L 3: y' R' U R2 U R'
F2L 4: y R U2 R' U R U' R'
OLL: U' L U F' U' L' U L F L'
PLL: U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U

Next: R' F' L' F' U F' B2 R D2 B' L2 U2 R2 U B2 U2 D' B2 L2 D2


----------



## Eleredo (Jun 23, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> Next: R' F' L' F' U F' B2 R D2 B' L2 U2 R2 U B2 U2 D' B2 L2 D2



Left block: D2 B2 U' F z
Right block: r2 U r U' R U2 R U M2 U R2
CMLL: R2 U R2 B' D R2 D' R2 B D' F2 D F2
L6E: U M2 U2 M' U' M U' M U'

Next: D' B2 L2 D2 U' F2 U B2 F2 R2 D R D L R2 D' F L' F L2 R2


----------



## mDiPalma (Jun 24, 2012)

x2 (just to be different)
B' L' B' R' U L' D' (eoline 7)
R' U2 R U' R L U' L R' U2 L2 U' L' U L R U' R2 U' R U R U R (triple pair conservation+fourth pair+f2l+ollskip 24)
y' R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 (pll 12)
=43

that was terrible and awesome at the same time

R D2 F2 L2 D U' L U2 R F B D' B2 U2 B U F' L' U B2 F2 U F' D' B


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jun 24, 2012)

Eleredo said:


> Next: D' B2 L2 D2 U' F2 U B2 F2 R2 D R D L R2 D' F L' F L2 R2



Inspection: x2

Cross: D R D U L F2 (6)
F2L 1: R U2 R' d' R' U' R (7)
F2L 2: y' R U2 R' U R U' R' (7)
F2L 3: y' U2 R U2 R' d R' U' R (8)
F2L 4: y' U' R U R' U2 R U' R' (8)
OLL: U' f R U R' U' f' U F R U R' U' F' (14)
PLL: U2 y R' U2 R U R' z R2 U R' D R U' (12)

Move count: 62 - Pretty bad...

Next: R B2 L B2 L' U2 B2 U2 F2 U2 R F D U B' D2 L2 R F' D B2


----------



## ottozing (Jun 24, 2012)

god of rubic 2 said:


> Inspection: x2
> 
> Cross: D R D U L F2 (6)
> F2L 1: R U2 R' d' R' U' R (7)
> ...



if you did edge control on the last pair you would have gotten a 6 move OLL and a PLL skip

F2L 4: y' U' R U R' U (R' F R F') (9)
OLL: f R U R' U' F' (6)
AUF: U' (1)

total moves = 44 :3


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jun 24, 2012)

ottozing said:


> if you did edge control on the last pair you would have gotten a 6 move OLL and a PLL skip
> 
> F2L 4: y' U' R U R' U (R' F R F') (9)
> OLL: f R U R' U' F' (6)
> ...



WOW, thanks a lot, I'll be sure to do that from now on, when I can


----------



## PandaCuber (Jun 24, 2012)

Eleredo said:


> Left block: D2 B2 U' F z
> Right block: r2 U r U' R U2 R U M2 U R2
> CMLL: R2 U R2 B' D R2 D' R2 B D' F2 D F2
> L6E: U M2 U2 M' U' M U' M U'
> ...



why do i think this is a computer generated solve?


----------



## ottozing (Jun 24, 2012)

L' U' Lw U D' F2 (2x2x2 block)
U' R2 U x' U' R U2 (2x2x3 block)
x R' U2 R' U R U' R' U' R U' R U' R' U' R (finish F2L)
U' M2' U M2' U2 M2' U M U R U' Rw' U' R2 Uw R' U R U' R Uw' R2' U' (LL lulz)

next - U F U F2 L' U' L D L D F2 D' F' U' F' D' B' D' L' D' L B' L' B' L


----------



## mDiPalma (Jun 24, 2012)

U' F R2 U B [U D'] R D R (x-eoline 9)
U L' U L' U [R L'] (right 6)
z R' U R U R U2 R U2 L' U R U' L (rotate+new right+wv 13)
U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L (j perm 10)
=38 atm

F' R' F' L' D' F' D' U2 F U2 L2 R D' F' R2 U D2 L F L' D U2 F2 U B


----------



## Benjamins (Jun 25, 2012)

R' U R2 F U' r U // x-cross
u2 R' u2 x' L // second pair
U' L' f R f' L // third pair 
U r' F' r // fourth pair
R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' F' // OLL
U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PLL

Next: U2 B2 D2 F2 D L2 U' R2 U R2 U' R' D' B2 L2 D2 F' R L2 D R'


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 25, 2012)

Scramble: U2 B2 D2 F2 D L2 U' R2 U R2 U' R' D' B2 L2 D2 F' R L2 D R'
Cross: y' D' L D2 F2
F2L 1: L' U' L2 U L'
F2L 2: y R U2 R'
F2L 3: L U L' U2 L' U' L
F2L 4: y R' U' R
OLL: U2 f R U R' U' f' U R U R' U' M' U R U' r'
PLL: R U R' U' D R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 U D'
Next: R2 F' L B U' R' L2 F' B R U' F2 U' L2 F2 D R2 L2 U R2 U'


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 25, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> why do i think this is a computer generated solve?



Dat CMLL
Dat SB
UMUMUM' U2M2U' M2U2MU2M is how I'd speedsolve. That LSE was somewhat clever...

Eleredo: may I see your CMLLs? Also, some SB example solves would be cool, that SB is awesome


----------



## YddEd (Jun 26, 2012)

ottozing said:


> L' U' Lw U D' F2 (2x2x2 block)
> U' R2 U x' U' R U2 (2x2x3 block)
> x R' U2 R' U R U' R' U' R U' R U' R' U' R (finish F2L)
> U' M2' U M2' U2 M2' U M U R U' Rw' U' R2 Uw R' U R U' R Uw' R2' U' (LL lulz)
> ...


You do Petrus?


----------



## ottozing (Jun 26, 2012)

YddEd said:


> You do Petrus?



no


----------



## YddEd (Jun 26, 2012)

ottozing said:


> no


Why was there a 2x2x2 block in the the solve? (Just asking Im a noob)


----------



## ottozing (Jun 26, 2012)

YddEd said:


> Why was there a 2x2x2 block in the the solve? (Just asking Im a noob)



i was just doing a petrus solve for lulz. people dont allways use their main method in the example solve thread. my real main is cfop.


----------



## mDiPalma (Jun 26, 2012)

R2 F' L B U' R' L2 F' B R U' F2 U' L2 F2 D R2 L2 U R2 U' 

y [D' U] z [D' U2] R' U x' (eoline 4)
U R D2 R2 D' R' [D' (some 6)
U'] R U' R' U2 z' U' R' U' [R z (some 7)
U] R' U' R U (some 5)
B R U2 R' U' R U' R' z U' R2 U R U' R U B' (corner twist 16)
38 atm

D' L2 U' D' R D' U R U2 B' F D2 B' L' B' U2 R' F' B' R' L' B L F B'


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 26, 2012)

Scramble: D' L2 U' D' R D' U R U2 B' F D2 B' L' B' U2 R' F' B' R' L' B L F B'
X Cross: z2 x D L2 l U R F' L F2 L' F'
F2L 2: R' U' R U' R' U' R
F2L 3: y' R U R' U R U R'
F2L 4 + edge control: U y L U' L F' L' F L'
OLL: U2 F' L' U' L U L' U' L U F
PLL: U M' U' M2 U' M2 U' M' U2 M2 U
Next: F' D2 B' L2 B F R2 F R2 U L R' F L2 F2 D L U F


----------



## mDiPalma (Jun 26, 2012)

y2 (two pairs)
U' R' F R U M2 R U R' (two pairs 9)
y
L' U2 L U2 L F' L' f U M' (columns and a few edges 10)
d M U' M2 U M' U' M' U M' U2 M U M2 (edges 13)
= 32

lol columns first

B' U' R2 D2 U' L' F' B' R' U F' D' U' F2 D F R' L2 B2 L B' D R' D' F


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 26, 2012)

Scramble: B' U' R2 D2 U' L' F' B' R' U F' D' U' F2 D F R' L2 B2 L B' D R' D' F
Cross: R U L' U2 r2 D2
F2L 1: U' R U R2 U' R
F2L 2: R U2 R' F U F'
F2L 3: R U' R' y R' U' R
F2L 4: y' U R U R' U F' U' F
OLL: F R U R' U' F' R' U2 R U R' U R
PLL: R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R
Next: F U2 B' D2 L2 F R2 D2 L2 B2 U2 R' D' U F' U' B' L B2 F


----------



## Benjamins (Jun 26, 2012)

Used: B' U' R2 D2 U' L' F' B' R' U F' D' U' F2 D F R' L2 B2 L B' D R' D' F

U2 L' R2 F L F2 // 2x2x2
U B U' B2 // 2x2x3
B' R B2 U B' // EO
R' U R U R' U' R' // F2L
U B R B' R' U' // OLL
D B2 D' B' D B2 U' B D' B' U // PLL
39 Moves - Petrus Method


----------



## Smiles (Jun 27, 2012)

Scramble: F U2 B' D2 L2 F R2 D2 L2 B2 U2 R' D' U F' U' B' L B2 F 

Cross: R D' R' F' r'
F2L 1: U L' U' L2 U L'
F2L 2: [U' D] R U' R' [U D']
F2L 3: y' R U' R' U R U R'
VHLS: y' U2 F R U R' F'
COLL: (U) R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R'
EPLL: (U') M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U' M2

47 STM, 51 HTM

Next: U2 F' L2 U2 R2 D2 F' U2 B2 L2 D2 R' U L2 F' R B D' R' D2 L2


----------



## mDiPalma (Jun 27, 2012)

for smiles 1

F2 L F' U L' {U D'} R D' L2 U {L (xx-eoline 12)
z' (lol)
U} L U L' U' L2 U L' U2 L U' L (f2l 11)
F' L U' L' U' F L U' F' U' F L' U (zbll 13)
=36 htm / 34 atm

next: D2 L' R' F U2 L D' F B2 R' D L B2 U L2 U' R' L' D' U' B' D2 L2 U2 F'


----------



## Ickathu (Jun 27, 2012)

D2 L' R' F U2 L D' F B2 R' D L B2 U L2 U' R' L' D' U' B' D2 L2 U2 F'

x' z'
F2 D' U' M' B2 M'2 r B'
r'2 U R' U2 r R U' M R' U2 r U R'
U' F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R'
M' U2 M' U2 M' U' M' U' M' U2 M2 U2 M

Ew. 59 STM w/out cancellations

Next:
R2 U2 R D2 F2 R' U2 R2 D2 L' R2 D R2 B L2 R2 B' U' L2 F D2


----------



## Benjamins (Jun 27, 2012)

D' F L2 F' L' D2 // 2x2x2 
U' F' B' U' B L // 2x2x3
U L2 F L' // EO
U2 F U2 F2 () U2 F // F2L
L' U2 L U L' U L U // up to L3C

insert at () : F' D' F U2 F' D F U2

Final solution with cancellations: D' F L2 F' L' D2 U' F' B' U' B L U L2 F L' U2 F U2 F D' F U2 F' D F2 L' U2 L U L' U L U
Moves: 34
Method: Petrus

next scramble: U' L2 D' F2 D2 F2 U' L2 R2 B2 D B L' B' R' U' B' U B R' U'


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 27, 2012)

^post a next scramble next time please
scramble: U' L2 D' F2 D2 F2 U' L2 R2 B2 D B L' B' R' U' B' U B R' U' 
y'
R2U2'BUr'UR'F2
RU2'R'U'r'U'RMU'RUR2'FRF'
U'r'U'RU'R'U2RU'L'URU'LUR'
U2MUM2U2M'U'

next scramble: B R2 B' L2 F U2 B U2 L2 R2 F2 L' D' F L R B L D' R' D2


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 27, 2012)

Scramble: B R2 B' L2 F U2 B U2 L2 R2 F2 L' D' F L R B L D' R' D2
First block: D2 U L' z' B2 R2 B'
Second block: U' r U r2 M' U M U2 r U r' M U M' R' U' R
CMLL: U R' U' R U' R' U2 R
lolLSE: U2 M U M U' M2 U2
Next: R2 U R2 F2 D U F2 R2 F2 U F' U2 B L R B F2 U' R2 B2 D2


----------



## Benjamins (Jun 27, 2012)

y'
D' R D2 r' F' R F2 
U' R U' R' U' R' U2 
R' U' L' U R' U' L
M2 U M' U' M' U2 M U2 M2 U M U2 M' U2

would be cool if someone cold help me find a shorter L6E 

next scramble: B2 F2 D R2 B2 U2 R2 F2 L2 B2 D2 B' L2 U2 L' U R D U L2 F L2


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 27, 2012)

I'd do this in a speedsolve
M2UM'U'MU2M'U'M'U2MU2M2

I just found this
M2UM2U2MUMU2M'U'M2


----------



## PandaCuber (Jun 27, 2012)

Rew 
R2 U R2 F2 D U F2 R2 F2 U F' U2 B L R B F2 U' R2 B2 D2 
U' R2 D2 x' U R2 r' F 
U M2 r U r2 U R' U2 R U M R U' R' 
U R U2 R' U2' R' F R F'
M2 U M' U M 
U' M' U2 M' U' M2 U' M2 

R2 U2 B2 U' R2 F2 U' R2 D2 U' L' D F R' D2 R' B' D F' R' F


----------



## ottozing (Jun 27, 2012)

x L' D' R U' F U' R' F R Uw (Xcross)
U L U' L' R U' R' (F2L-1)
U2 L U L' y U2 R' U2 R2 U R' U R U' R' (F2L-2 & 3)
x' R U' R' F' R U R' F' x y R' U2 R (OLLCP)
R U R' U R' U' R2 U' R' U R' U R (PLL)

next - L B' L' B' D B' L' D' B' U' L' U' F2 L2 U L F U R' F' D F R F R


----------



## zhanchi03 (Jun 29, 2012)

Scramble: F U2 B U R' B U2 F D2 L U' B' D B' R' B R' F U' R' D' F R2 U R

Method: Mix of Fredrich, Beginner, and my own.


Cross: U L2 R' F2 U2 B u B' D'

F2L:

Pair 1: F' U2 F2 U F'
Pair 2: U B U' B' U B U' B2 U2 B2 U B'
Pair 3: R U2 R' U R U' R' U' R U R' U' R U R'
Pair 4: y2 R U' R'

OLL : F R U R' U' F'
PLL : y R' D2 R U2 R' D2 R U' R' D2 R U' R' D2 R y' R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R

Done!!!

Next Scramble: F R U2 R' D' R U R' U D F2 L' R2 F2 L2 D2 U2 B' U L R U F D


----------



## Benjamins (Jun 30, 2012)

x2 y' // inspection
U R2 U F2 R2 // CFL
L U L' U L U2 L' U // CLL
S' E2 // centers
M U2 M' U2 // 2 edges
z' y' 
R U' M' U R' U' M U // 3 edges 
z2
M U M' // EO
U M' U2 M' U M2 U' // LR edges
M' U2 M U2 // L3E

next: F' R' F2 R' D F2 D2 F2 B2 L2 R D' U2 F' U' D2 L' U' D L D' F R2 B U2


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 30, 2012)

Scramble: F' R' F2 R' D F2 D2 F2 B2 L2 R D' U2 F' U' D2 L' U' D L D' F R2 B U2
Cross: z y U F R2 D'
F2L 1: U' R U' R' U R U R'
F2L 2: y' R U' R' U' y' R' U' R
F2L 3: R U' R' U2 F' U' F
F2L 4: U' L' U L U' y' r U r' U2 M' U M
OLL: R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R
PLL: M' U' M2 U' M2 U' M' U2 M2
Next: F R2 U2 F2 U2 B U2 B D2 R2 B' D B' L2 B2 R2 B R D2 F2


----------



## mDiPalma (Jul 1, 2012)

what id do in a speedsolve

D' B (R' F R F') U2 L' U F2 U' L' (weak x-eoline attempt 12)
U' R U R L' U L U2 R L' (damage control 10)
U L U L' U2 L U2 L' (insert and avoid sune 8)
U2 R' U R U2 R' L' U R U' L (coll 11)
y' M2 U M U2 M' U M2 (epll 7)
=48

D' L2 D U2 B' L' B L' D' F2 R' B' F' L U L2 B' R B L' D' R F U F2


----------



## PandaCuber (Jul 1, 2012)

mDiPalma said:


> D' L2 D U2 B' L' B L' D' F2 R' B' F' L U L2 B' R B L' D' R F U F2



z y' 
M2 U2 r B' r' U R2 U2 F' 
R' U2 M R' U R U r U r' 
U F R2 D R' U R D' R2' U' F'
U' M' U M2 U2 M' U M2 U M2 U2 M U2 M' R2

Terrible LSE lol. 

B U R F D R' U2 L F U' R2 B2 R2 D R2 D R2 F2 U D


----------



## mDiPalma (Jul 1, 2012)

z' y' L B R' F L U2 L' D B' D (cross 10)
d' L U2 L' (pair 4)
U M F M' (pair 4)
R' U' R2 U R' (pair 5)
U R' U' R U2 y R U R' (pair 8)
y R U2 R2 U R' U R' U R' U R U2 R2 U' R2 (zbll, i legit knew this one 15)
=46

cfop isnt even worth the cancellations

D' F2 B2 L' F R2 B2 R2 F2 L' F' R L' D2 L R D2 R2 D R


----------



## Idontcareone (Jul 1, 2012)

D' F2 B2 L' F R2 B2 R2 F2 L' F' R L' D2 L R D2 R2 D R

If this is actually the scramble, then somehow it was not thorough..

x2 z' R U R' U2 R U' R' last F2l Pair
U2 F' U' L' U L F OLL
R2 U R UR' U' R' U' R U R U' PLL and AUf

Next scramble: R2 U R2 U2 L2 F2 D2 F2 D' F2 D' L' B D F D' U' R' B' U' L2


----------



## emolover (Jul 1, 2012)

Idontcareone said:


> Next scramble: R2 U R2 U2 L2 F2 D2 F2 D' F2 D' L' B D F D' U' R' B' U' L2




Columns
x'//inspection
r U R' U R' U' M U M' U2 B' U' L U L' U2 L U L'//F4P
M' u M u' M//Fix Centers
U R U R' U R U2 R'//OCLL
M U' M' U2 S U2 S' U' M' U2 M//Edge Placement
y U M' U' M U M' U2 M//Last Edge+EO
R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R//PLL


Next: U' L2 D' L R2 B L' U R' D' R' U R D' L2 R' U2 R2 U2 B R' F' U2 R' U


----------



## ottozing (Jul 1, 2012)

R' F R y R' Uw' U R' F R F' R (Xcross)
U2 L2 U2 L2 y U2 M U2 M' (F2L - 1+2)
y' U' R U2 R' U R U R' U' R U' R' (F2L - 3+OLL)
z D' R U' R2' D R' U D' R U' R2' D R' U R2 (PLL)

next - F R' F2 D F' B2 R2 D U L2 R' U D F' L2 B L U D B' R' L2 F' B R'


----------



## Benjamins (Jul 1, 2012)

L U2 L' B U L2 D2 // 2x2x2
F2 L2 F2 U F U2 F // 2x2x3 + pair
U L' y' r U' r' // F2L-1
U R U R' U R U *R'* // F2L
*r' R2* U R' U R U2 R' U M' // LL

38 Moves, 36 with cancellations into *M*

Next: D' U' B' R' U2 D' F B' U' F2 D2 B2 U2 F2 L' U' R2 B' F L U' B' L' D U2


----------



## ottozing (Jul 1, 2012)

x' y' L' F2 Uw R' Uw' (cross)
R' U2 R U2 y R' U' *R2* U' R' U' R U R' L U *L2'* U L U2 y' R U R' (F2L - 1, 2 and 3)
U' y R U R' (F2L - 4)
x' U' R U Lw' U2 R' U2 R (CLL)
U Rw U R' U' M U R U' R' U (ELL)

next - D L' B R' U2 F2 U2 B2 F2 L2 D2 B U' F R' B U R U2 D B2 U D2 F L'


----------



## mDiPalma (Jul 1, 2012)

U2 R D F L2 R' U2 R' D' (x-eoline 9)
R' U' L U R (right 5)
L' U L U2 L2 U L' U L U L' (left 11)
U' R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' (coll 10)
M2 U M' U2 M U M2 (epll 7)
=42

F2 U' B2 R B2 L' R F' U' F2 B' R D2 U' B' F L F' D2


----------



## Benjamins (Jul 1, 2012)

y' // inspection
D2 L D' R' U' R L F' // x-cross
U' L U L' U' L U L' // first pair
y' U' R U2 R' U2 R U' R' // second pair
U2 R' U2 R U' R f' U' f // EOLS
R' U2 R U R' U R // up to L3C
[U' F U F',D'] // L3C comm
U // AUF

next: D' R B' F2 R2 D2 L F R' D R D' U F L U2 D' R' F2 D L2 R F B U'


----------



## mDiPalma (Jul 1, 2012)

r' U' x D2 R' F D2 l2 D (eoline and pairs 8)
L' U2 M2 x2 U2 (right 4)
M' x' U2 L' U2 L U2 L2 U L U2 L' U2 M' x' (left 13)
U2 R U2 L U' R' U M' x (coll 8)
U M U2 M' U M2 U (epll 8)
=41

D R' F U R' D U2 L2 F2 U L' D2 R2 F2 R U B L2 B2 U


----------



## uvafan (Jul 1, 2012)

x2
U' F' D U2 R B D' L D' (9)
L U2 L' R U2 L' U' L2 U R' U L (12,21)
U R U' R' U2 R' U2 R' U' R' U' R' U' R (14,35)
U F (triple sexy) F' (15,50)
U2 R' U' R y R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 (13,63)

U' R2 L2 D2 U2 R F R' D U' L' F' D U2 B2 U R' D' F' L2 F R L F U


----------



## Benjamins (Jul 1, 2012)

y' // inspection 
F' R' B D R // 2x2x2
F' U F2 U' L' U' L' // 2x2x3
F' R U R2 F' R y' // EO
U' R' U2 R U' R2 // square
U R' U2 R // LS+OLL
U' B2 [B L' B, R2] B2 // PLL, L3C comm

next: U2 R L' F2 B' U' L2 D2 F2 B L' B' D U' F2 U F R D' L2 R' D2 F' U L


----------



## drewsopchak (Jul 2, 2012)

X'Y
D' R' F u' L2
F' U' F Y R U' R'
Y' U2 R U' R' U R U' R'
U' L' U L U2 L' U L
U2 Y' L U L' Y' U2 R' F R F'
U2 F R U R' U' R U R' U' F'
R2 F2 R U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F R2

*NEXT*: U2 L' U B' R2 U2 B' L U R F2 B2 D' L2 F2 U2 B2 U' R2 D' R2


----------



## uvafan (Jul 2, 2012)

x2
U L' U' R' B R2 U' B2 (8)
L' U2 L R U2 L U2 L2 U' R L' U L (13,21)
U2 R U R' U' R U2 R U2 R' U R U' R' (14,35)
U2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R (10,45)
U2 y2 x' [(R U' R) D2] [(R' U R) D2] R2 (10,55)

Next: D2 U' L' B' R' L2 D' U2 R' D' U R2 U2 L' B' F' L' D2 L2 U' L U2 B D' R'


----------



## mDiPalma (Jul 2, 2012)

R F' R' B2 D' B L D L2 D (x-eoline 10)
L U R' U R' U R2 L' U2 R U R U' R2 U R U2 R' U (leave two twisted corners 19)
twist the two corners cause im on a zhanchi
=29+cheating 

lol

D2 L' R2 U L2 B' F' L' R2 B2 L F L' D2 L' B' D B2 U2 D


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 2, 2012)

Scramble: D2 L' R2 U L2 B' F' L' R2 B2 L F L' D2 L' B' D B2 U2 D
X Cross: L' F U' B' L B L U2 x2
F2L 2: U2 R' U R F' U' F
F2L 3: y R U2 R' y U R U' R'
F2L 4: U' L' U' L
OLL: U' R U R' U R' F R F' R U2 R'
PLL: U2 R U R' U' D R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 U D'
Next: D2 R' D' F' B' R2 B' D2 L F2 B U R2 D' B2 U' F2 U L2 B2 U


----------



## emolover (Jul 2, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> Next: D2 R' D' F' B' R2 B' D2 L F2 B U R2 D' B2 U' F2 U L2 B2 U




CFOP
z'//Inspection
R D' y' R U2 L' U' x' U2 L2//X-Cross
U' L U' L' y' U r' U R B'//Pair#2
U R U' R' U2 R U' R' y' U R U' R'//Pair#3&4
U2 R U R' U R' F R F' R U2 R'//OLL
U2 x U2 r' U' r U2 l' U R' U' R2//PLL


Petrus
z//Inspection
L U' y L D2 R' D'//2x2
R2 B' U' R' U' R U' y L' U L//2x2x3
R2 U F R2 F'//EO
R2 U' R' U2 R2 U' R' U R' U2 R U' R' U R//F2L
L U2 L' U' L U' L'//OLL
U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U2


Next: L D' L2 R F' B2 R' F2 D' B R F' L2 D R2 D L' U D2 R2 D' F R F R2


----------



## Smiles (Jul 2, 2012)

Scramble: D2 R' D' F' B' R2 B' D2 L F2 B U R2 D' B2 U' F2 U L2 B2 U 

Inspection: z y2
Cross: R D F R' U L (6, 6)
F2L 1: U L2 U2 M U F' U' l' (9, 15)
F2L 2: U L U L' R' U R (7, 22)
F2L 3: y' U2 R U2 R' U' R U R' (8, 30)
F2L 4: d R U R' U2 R U (7, 37)
PLL: R2 F R' B2 R F' R' B2 R2 U (10, 47)

47 HTM.

Slightly longer F2L for an OLL skip.

Next: B R2 F2 R2 D2 B2 U2 F' L2 D2 B R' B F2 L2 F2 L' U' F L F2


----------



## ottozing (Jul 2, 2012)

U2 R' U' R' F L D2 (cross)
R L' U L2 R2 U2 L' R2 U R' (first 3 F2L pairs)
U L U2 L' U2 L U L' (last F2L pair)
R U2 R' U2 R' F R F' (OLLCP)
U' M2' U2 M' U M2' U M2' U M' (EPLL)

next - L2 D2 U' B U' L F R' L' F L R2 F U2 F' L' D' U2 F2 D2 F' L R F D'


----------



## uvafan (Jul 6, 2012)

EOLine: x2 F L D R2 B D R2 D (8)
Left: L U2 L2 U R U2 R' U2 L' (9,17)
Right: U2 R' U2 R2 U' R' U2 R' U2 R U R' U2 R (14,31)
OCLL: U2 r U R' U' r' F R F' (9,40)
AUF: U (1,41) 

R2 B R2 B' U' D2 F' D2 F2 R2 U2 D' R2 D U2 R' B U' D2 R' F D2 U R2 D2


----------



## mDiPalma (Jul 6, 2012)

M' U D L' D' x' (eo 5)
D' R U' B2 R2 U2 r' U2 r' (zzf2l-1 9)
R U' R' U' R U R' (last pair 6)
U' R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R (coll 10)
U' M2 U M U2 M' U M2 (epll 8)
=38

lol, really screwed up everything after zzf2l.

U' B2 D R B F2 R' U R' B U B' R B' D' U2 L2 U' F U' F' U' R2 B' U


----------



## uvafan (Jul 6, 2012)

EOLine: x2 D B U' R' F L2 R' D (8)
Left: L' U L2 U2 L U R U R' U R U2 L (13,21)
Right: R2 U' R U' R' U2 R2 U' R U' R' U R (13,34)
OCLL: U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R (8,42)
PLL: U T-perm U2 (16,58)

U' D2 R2 D R' D2 F2 D' U R2 U' L F2 R' B' L2 D2 U R' D F' R F R2 D'


----------



## Smiles (Jul 6, 2012)

uvafan said:


> U' D2 R2 D R' D2 F2 D' U R2 U' L F2 R' B' L2 D2 U R' D F' R F R2 D'



Inspection: y z
Cross: R' D' L D' B M' U R' u (10, 10)
F2L 1: [d' U'] R U' R' (4, 14)
F2L 2: U2 R' U R (4, 18)
F2L 3: D L' U L D' L' U' L (8, 26)
F2L 4: d L' U L (4, 30)
OLL: U' l' U' l L' U' L U l' U l (11, 41)
PLL: R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U' (14, 55)

55 HTM.

Don't know what I was doing on the cross, but somehow I ended up with a 20 HTM F2L.

Next: L' D' R2 F' D' R' F' D2 F U2 D B2 U2 R2 D' R2 U R2 B2 L2


----------



## PandaCuber (Jul 6, 2012)

Smiles said:


> Don't know what I was doing on the cross, but somehow I ended up with a 20 HTM F2L.
> 
> Next: L' D' R2 F' D' R' F' D2 F U2 D B2 U2 R2 D' R2 U R2 B2 L2



x U' L' U L' B F D2
U2 L U' L2 U L
U' R U R' U2 y R U R'
U' R' U2 R U' y R U R'
y U R' U R U2 R' U2 R U' R' U R
U2 x' F U' R U L' U2 R' U2 R M'
M' U M U' M' U M U M' U2 M U' 

yeah...

R2 B2 F2 U2 L' D2 U2 F2 R U2 R' U L' B D U' R' D F2 L


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 6, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> R2 B2 F2 U2 L' D2 U2 F2 R U2 R' U L' B D U' R' D F2 L


 
z2 L' F' L2 U R2 // cross
U' R U2 R2 U R2 U' R' U L' U' L // 2 pairs
U2 L R U' l' U R' U' l U' L' U' L U L' // 2 pairs
U2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' // LL
//55 moves

U F' B' D R2 F D' R U' B' U R2 L2 B2 U' F2 U' F2 R2 B2 U'


----------



## uvafan (Jul 8, 2012)

x2
EOLine: L2 U B' U' R2 D' (6)
Left: U R U2 L' U' L' R' U' R U' L' (11,17)
Right: U R U R' U R' U R U2 R' U2 R' U' R' (14,31)
OCLL: U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R (8,39)
PLL: U2 G perm U' (14,53)

R' F' U' R' L D R' F' R2 U2 D2 B' F' D R D B' R F' U L R' D L U


----------



## mDiPalma (Jul 8, 2012)

U F' B D' B L2 R U2 R D (xeoline 10)
L2 U L' U2 L U' L' (left 7)
R U' R U R' U2 (right 9)
R' U' R U R' U R (wv 7)
U Rb perm U2 (16)
=49 speedsolved in 14.73

L B' D' L2 D2 B U2 L B' F2 D' B' U2 F2 U L' B2 R D2 B2 U' L F U D2


----------



## 5BLD (Jul 9, 2012)

scramble: L B' D' L2 D2 B U2 L B' F2 D' B' U2 F2 U L' B2 R D2 B2 U' L F U D2

M'UM x //square 3/3
RU'F'u'MFU'L y //*pair+another square (forced) 8/11* :confused:
UMU2M'rU*R'* //rest of SB 7/18
*R'*DR2UR'URU'R2'D'r //CMLL 11-1/28
M'UMU'M' //EO 5/33
U'MU2M'U' //ULUR 5/38
M'U2M'U2M2 //L4E 5/*43 STM*

weird stuff

next: R2 F U2 L2 B F D2 U2 F D2 L U2 L D F R' B' R' U B


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 10, 2012)

Scramble: R2 F U2 L2 B F D2 U2 F D2 L U2 L D F R' B' R' U B
Cross: z' x' D L F R' D2
F2L 1: U R U2 R' U R U' R'
F2L 2: U L' U' L
F2L 3: R' U R d' R U R'
F2L 4: R' U2 R U' R' U' R
ZBLL: U R' U2 L U' R U L' U R' U R U2
Next: R2 D2 B D2 B' L2 D2 R2 B' R2 B2 R B2 R U B' D' L' F2 D2 F'


----------



## ottozing (Jul 10, 2012)

x R' U D' L' D L' B (blue cross)
U2 R' F R F' R' U' R2 U2 R' (F2L-1+F2L-2 setup)
y' R U R' (F2L-2)
L' U2 L U L' U' L (F2L-3)
U' R' U R U R' U' R (F2L-4)
U' R' U' R' F R F' R' F R F' U R (OLL)
U M2' U' M U2 M' U' M2' U (PLL)

next-U' L' U R2 U' D' L' D' R L2 D2 R D' R L B F R2 B2 R' L B R F' R'


----------



## PandaCuber (Jul 10, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> Next: R2 D2 B D2 B' L2 D2 R2 B' R2 B2 R B2 R U B' D' L' F2 D2 F'



Roux:
U L //Square
z' y U' R' F //FB
r U r' U' R' U2 r U r2
M U M2 U2 R U' R' //SB
U' F U' r' F R2 F' r U R2 F'//CMLL
U MU M' U M' 
U' M' U2 M U' 
E2 M' E2 M

F2 R2 B U2 F L2 F D2 R2 F' D R' U2 L2 B U B2 F L


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 10, 2012)

Scramble: F2 R2 B U2 F L2 F D2 R2 F' D R' U2 L2 B U B2 F L
XCross: M E' L' E x'
F2L 2: U R' U R L' U L
F2L 3: y U R' U2 R
F2L 4' U' R U R' U' R U2 R' U R U' R'
OLL: U' l' U2 L U L' U l
PLL: U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U
Next: L B' U' L F' D B' R F' R U2 B2 R2 D2 L' D2 B2 R B2 L2


----------



## ottozing (Jul 10, 2012)

y x2 U' R2' D Rw D' R' F (Xcross)
U2 R U R' U2 R U' R' (F2L-1)
L' U' L (F2L-2)
y U2 R U2 R' U' R U R' (F2L-3)
L U L' U L U2 L2' U R' z R2 U R' U' R2 U D' R' (LL)

next - U' L R' B U R2 U' L B2 F2 U2 R2 L F2 L' R2 U' F L D2 B F2 L' R' B2


----------



## pdilla (Jul 10, 2012)

ottozing said:


> next - U' L R' B U R2 U' L B2 F2 U2 R2 L F2 L' R2 U' F L D2 B F2 L' R' B2



z x' // insp
U2 D x R2 F2 L F D // FB
R U' M U' R' U2 R' U r2 *U R'* // SB
*R U *R' U' R' F R F' // CMLL
M' U' M U2 M U2 M' U M' // EO
U2 M' U2 M' U' M2 U' // ULUR
M' U2 M U// EP
alg.garron
43 STM

Next: R2 D B U2 R' U' F2 B U2 D2 F2 B' D2 B D2 L2 R2 B' D B R2 D2 F L2 B


----------



## mDiPalma (Jul 10, 2012)

l' (U D') R U' r2 (eoline on yellow 5) 
x' (U D) R2 D (rage quit yellow cause easy white xeoline 3) 
L' U2 R U R' U2 (L' R') U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R U R' U' R (f2l 17)
U2 x U R' U' L U R U' r' (coll 9)
U2 M2 U M U2 M' U M2 (epll 8)
=42 atm speedsolved in 14.20

L' R2 D2 B' R F B' U' L D' L' B2 L2 D' F2 B U' R L F2


----------



## ottozing (Jul 11, 2012)

x F' D B R' L2' D2' (cross)
U' L R' U2 R L' (F2L-1)
U' L' U2 L U' L' U L (F2L-2)
U' R U2 R' (F2L-3)
y U R' U R U' R' U' R (F2L-4)
U' R U R' U' R U' R' F' U' F R U R' (OLLCP)
M2' U M2' U2 M2' U M2' U' (EPLL)

next - R F U2 F2 D2 F R F R D F R U2 R2 U2 R2 U L D L2 D2 F2 R2 F U'


----------



## Smiles (Jul 11, 2012)

ottozing said:


> R F U2 F2 D2 F R F R D F R U2 R2 U2 R2 U L D L2 D2 F2 R2 F U'



z // *Inspection*
R D M' D L' D // *Cross (7)*
U R' U R U' R' U' R2 U L U L' R' // *F2L 1 & 2 (13, 20)*
d R' U' R U R' U R // *F2L 3 (8, 28)*
U' r U R' U' M // *F2L 4 (7, 35)*
U' F' L' U' L U L' U L U' L' U2 L U F U2 // *OLLCP (16, 51)
**
51 HTM* alg.garron

Thanks for the sexy scramble, got a PLL skip 

Next: D F2 D' R2 F2 D2 L2 R2 B2 R2 U L' U B' D2 U2 L2 U B' L F


----------



## ottozing (Jul 11, 2012)

F2 L' U B' R (2x2x2)
R' U L' R B2 U Rw' F2 U' F' (siamesse XX cross minus 1 cross edge)
U2 R U' R' F' U' L F (XXX cross)
U L U' L' y R' U' R (last slot)
R' F2 R U2 R U2 R' F2 U' R U' R' (CLL + 1 edge)
U' R' U' R U M U' R' U Rw U' (L3E)

next - U F' R' U' F U' R' B R B D' B' U2 F U2 R' F' D F' L' D' F2 L F2 L2


----------



## mDiPalma (Jul 11, 2012)

R D' U' F' U (2x2x2 5)
r2 U F' R U2 R' (2x2x3 6)
L2 d R' F R (f2l-1 5)
U' R U' R' d R' U R (f2l 8)
y2 l' U2 L U L' U l (oll 7)
U2 R' U2 R U R' U2 z U R' D R U' (pll 12)
=freefop~43 lol lame

D B2 U' D' R2 D2 B2 L D' U R' U B D U' R' F R' D L2


----------



## pdilla (Jul 11, 2012)

Smiles said:


> Next: D F2 D' R2 F2 D2 L2 R2 B2 R2 U L' U B' D2 U2 L2 U B' L F



y x // insp
R2 F2 U' R // 2x2x2
D' r U F L F2 d2 // 2x2x3 
R' F' U F2 R' F' // EO
R2 U R' U R U' R' U // LS
z' y R' U R' U2 R' U2 R U' R' U' R U R U' R // ZBLL
alg.garron
40 HTM


But I was ninja'ed half way through... 



ottozing said:


> next - U F' R' U' F U' R' B R B D' B' U2 F U2 R' F' D F' L' D' F2 L F2 L2



x2 // insp
F' L' R F2 D R' D' // xcross
L U2 L2 U' L // pair 2
R U R' U L U2 L' U2 L U2 L' // pair 3
U2 y' R' U R U' l U' R' U // EOLS
x y' R L U2 L' R2 U L U' R2 U2 L' U R' // ZBLL
alg.garron
45 HTM

Next: D2 B2 D2 R2 D' R2 L B' L F' B L2 R' F2 L2 F' B2 R' L B' L F' L B' L'


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 11, 2012)

Scramble: D2 B2 D2 R2 D' R2 L B' L F' B L2 R' F2 L2 F' B2 R' L B' L F' L B' L'
XCross: L F2 D2 F' L2 x' U2 L D2
F2L 2: y R U' R' U R' U' R
F2L 3: U' L' U L U2 y' R U R'
F2L 4: U' R' U R' F R F' R
OLL: U' r U R' U' r' F R F'
PLL: x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R
Next: F2 D2 U2 F2 D2 L2 U' L2 U B' F' L' D B' D2 B' L R' F' L'


----------



## uvafan (Jul 11, 2012)

EOLine: x2 U B D2 L F R' D (7)
Left: R' U R2 U2 R' U2 L' U' L2 U2 R U R' U L (15,22)
Right: R U R U' R U R' U R U2 R' U2 R2 U R U R' U' R U R' U2 R (23,45)
OCLL: R' U' R U R' U2 R (7,52)
PLL: U E perm (17,69)

B L' D' F L2 B R' F B L' D2 F2 D2 R' L2 U2 R F D' R D2 L D' B2 L


----------



## 5BLD (Jul 11, 2012)

How I am going to speedsolve with Roux in the near future hopefully.
scramble: D F2 D' R2 F2 D2 L2 R2 B2 R2 U L' U B' D2 U2 L2 U B' L F

xy2 // *Inspection*
UrD // *BL block 3*
U'R'U'r'F'rU'r //*FL pair+ FR block 8,11*
URU2Mr'U'r //*BR pair 7,18*
F'rUr'U'r'Fr //*CMLLEO 8,26*
UMU'M' UMU2M' U'M2U2M2 //*LSE 13,39*

next: F2 U' L2 D B2 R2 F2 R2 D2 U F2 L F2 L2 B' U B' F' D' B F


----------



## mDiPalma (Jul 11, 2012)

uvafan said:


> EOLine: x2 U B D2 L F R' D (7)
> Left: R' U R2 U2 R' U2 L' U' L2 U2 R U R' U L (15,22)
> Right: R U R U' R U R' U R U2 R' U2 R2 U R U R' U' R U R' U2 R (23,45)
> OCLL: R' U' R U R' U2 R (7,52)
> PLL: U E perm (17,69)



nice eoline, but no offense; that's just way too many moves for zzf2l. 45 should be more than enough for your whole solve.

after your eoline, why not just do [L R' U] to form a square? that's 3/10 of both blocks that you can build in 3 moves. afterwards theres a 6 move orange-blue square, if you can find it.

always keep your eyes open for d-face-edge corner-edge pairs. you have a strong bias for f2l pairs, and i think that's hindering your move count.


----------



## uvafan (Jul 11, 2012)

mDiPalma said:


> nice eoline, but no offense; that's just way too many moves for zzf2l. 45 should be more than enough for your whole solve.
> 
> after your eoline, why not just do [L R' U] to form a square? that's 3/10 of both blocks that you can build in 3 moves. afterwards theres a 6 move orange-blue square, if you can find it.
> 
> always keep your eyes open for d-face-edge corner-edge pairs. you have a strong bias for f2l pairs, and i think that's hindering your move count.



Thanks. I know my zzf2l is extremely inefficient.  I totally agree with you, but how can you look for d-face corner edge pairs during a speedsolve? I just don't really know how to look ahead for those types...


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 11, 2012)

From Mistar Lau: F2 U' L2 D B2 R2 F2 R2 D2 U F2 L F2 L2 B' U B' F' D' B F

x2
F' R D' y // 222
B' U' R' U B U' R2 // 223
F M' U M // EO
y' U R' U R2 // F2L1
U' R U2 R' U' R U R' // F2L2
U R U2 R' U2 r' F R F' M' // COLL
U' M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2', AUF// EPLL

R' U' B L U' B U R' B L R' L' B L R' B R' L U L' R U L B' U'


----------



## mDiPalma (Jul 11, 2012)

uvafan said:


> Thanks. I know my zzf2l is extremely inefficient.  I totally agree with you, but how can you look for d-face corner edge pairs during a speedsolve? I just don't really know how to look ahead for those types...



ya, if you see one of your cross pieces (white-orange or white-red in your case) in the U layer, and one of your f2l corner cubies on the D layer, just align the U layer so the cross piece is at either UF or UB, perform an R,R',R2,L,L', or L2 to attach that corner to the d-layer edge properly, and then attach that to the correct E-slice edge. it sounds like it's difficult only because im terrible at explaining. however, this capacity to select between f2l and d-layer pairs is another reason why zz>fridrich.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 11, 2012)

I know its a pyraminx scramble but I'm gonna do it on 2x2 because pyraminx is lame.

Scramble: R' U' B L U' B U R' B L R' L' B L R' B R' L U L' R U L B' U'
1lookortegalol: x2 R U' R U' R U R' U L F' R U2 R' U R' F'

Next: L2 F2 R2 F2 U F R' L' F2 R' B' F2 R2 D' R U B U' L U L F2 U' L2 U L2 F2 U D2 F' U' L F2 D2 B2 U2 R' B2 R U2


----------



## pdilla (Jul 12, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> Next: L2 F2 R2 F2 U F R' L' F2 R' B' F2 R2 D' R U B U' L U L F2 U' L2 U L2 F2 U D2 F' U' L F2 D2 B2 U2 R' B2 R U2



U' F2 D' R' U' // 2x2x2
L' F' D F' D F' // 2x2x3
z2 U R2 F' U2 F2 R F' // EO
R' U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R' U // LS
z' y R D' R' U R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R' D R' U' // ZBLL
alg.garron
40 HTM

Next: F R' F U2 L2 D2 B2 F D2 U' B2 F' R2 D2 R2 L D2 R2 L F' R' F2 D2 B2 F'


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 12, 2012)

Scramble: F R' F U2 L2 D2 B2 F D2 U' B2 F' R2 D2 R2 L D2 R2 L F' R' F2 D2 B2 F'
XCross: y D B' R U L' U z2 y R U' R' L'
F2L 2: d' R2 F R2 F'
F2L 3: y D R' U R D' R' U' R
F2L 4 + forced OLL skip: R U2 R' U R U R' U L' U2 R U R' U2 L
PLL: U R2 U' S' U2 S U' R2 U'
Next: D' F' L' D2 R D' U R L' U F' R' L2 F2 R2 D2 R2 B2 L2 F U2 F2 U' L F2


----------



## uvafan (Jul 12, 2012)

x2
EOLine: B' U D L2 F L D' (7)
Left: U' R U R' U2 L U2 L U R' U R' U' R U2 L (16,23)
Right: U R2 U2 R' U' R2 U' R U2 R' U2 R U R' U R U R' (18,41)
OCLL: F r U R' U' R' F R(8,49)
PLL:T Perm U' (15,64)

Bleh move count.

R2 F2 B L U' F2 L D' U' R' U F2 D' R' U R' U2 F L' B U' B2 F' U2 D'


----------



## pdilla (Jul 12, 2012)

uvafan said:


> R2 F2 B L U' F2 L D' U' R' U F2 D' R' U R' U2 F L' B U' B2 F' U2 D'



r D2 y R F L // xcross
U' R' U' R // pair 2
U R U R' U' L' U2 L // pair 3
U' F' U F U R U R' d R' U' R2 B' R' B // LS+ForceOLL
M2 u' M' u2 M' u' M2 U // PLL
alg.garron
42STM

Next: R F' L' B2 U' F' B R' U' R2 F2 U2 L' B' U' F2 U' R' L B U F D2 L2 F'


----------



## mDiPalma (Jul 12, 2012)

U F B2 D' B L' R' D' (eoline, really bad case 8)
R' U L U' L' U R L U2 L2 U2 L' U2 L U' L' U' R U2 R' U2 R U' R (speedsolve-minded zzf2l 24)
U2 R' U R2 D r' U2 r D' R2 U' R U (coll+auf 13)
really hard scramble=45 htm

U' B R L2 F' R' F2 L2 D2 F2 L2 F' R' L F' B U R B' R'


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jul 12, 2012)

mDiPalma said:


> U' B R L2 F' R' F2 L2 D2 F2 L2 F' R' L F' B U R B' R'



X Cross: U' R B' y D' R D (6)
F2L 1: R U R' (3)
F2L 2: U L' U L y' L U L' (7)
F2L 3: R U R' U R U' R' (7)
OLL: U F R U R' U' F' U F R U R' U' F' (13)
PLL: L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2 U (14)

Movecount: 50

*X cross was a total accident..*

Next: L2 D R2 F2 D' L2 U2 L2 U' L2 U2 B F' D' L U' B L D' L2 R'


----------



## mDiPalma (Jul 12, 2012)

x2 (lol)
B' D' R' U' F R' U2 R' D2 R' D M' B2 l (xeoline and pair setup 14)
L U2 R U R U2 R U2 R' U R U R' U' L' U2 L U2 L' U L U' L' (lol ouch f2l and ll edges 23)
x2 z' (lolololol)
R U R' D' R U' R' D (last layer lol 8)
=45 but fun

R2 L D' B' R D F2 U R F D2 F L' R' F2 L' R' F D' U2


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 12, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> I know its a pyraminx scramble but I'm gonna do it on 2x2 because pyraminx is lame.



Twas skoob, actually.



mDiPalma said:


> R2 L D' B' R D F2 U R F D2 F L' R' F2 L' R' F D' U2



y' x2
D' R U R' U2' R U' // 2x2x2
x' U R' U' R x' // 2x2x3
U' L2' U y' R U2 R' U' F2 // 3x-cross
U2 R U R' // 4th pair
U r' U' R U' l U' R' U l' U2 r // OLLCP
U M2' U' M' U2 M U' M2' U // EPLL

B2 U' B D' F' L2 B2 U D' L' U' L2 F2 U2 R2 U L2 B2 D' B2 U


----------



## uvafan (Jul 12, 2012)

x2
EOLine: B U' D F U L' R2 D (8)
Right: R2 U2 R' U R U' R2 U2 L U' L' U R (13,21)
Left:L' U2 L U L2 U2 L2 U2 L' U L U L' U L U' L' (17,38)
OCLL: F (triple sexy) F' (14,52)
PLL: R J perm (14,66)

B U' F2 U2 D2 R' L2 F2 U2 L D F D L2 R B' L2 U' R' U2 B' L' R2 D' F2


----------



## mDiPalma (Jul 12, 2012)

l (U D) L' U r2 x' D' (eoline backwards wtf? 6)
U R' L' U D2 L2 U L' (lol left 8)
R' U' R' U R' U R' U' R' U2 R' (lol right 11)
L' U R U' L2 U2 R' L2 U R U' L2 U' R' L' U' (16)
=41
lolya i cheated on the last layer.

U' D' R F R U2 D R L D2 U' B' F2 U' R F' L U' B2 F


----------



## uvafan (Jul 12, 2012)

x2
x-EOLine: R' L2 F' R' L' D'(6)
Left: L U R' U' R U2 L(7,13)
Right: R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R' U2 R' U2 R U R' U2 R (18,31)
OCLL: U R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 *R*(10,41)
PLL:*R* U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U(13,54)

Finally good f2l. No good right block though.

F B' D2 U R' U B L' U2 L2 R U R2 L B2 F' L R U2 R F2 U' R B D2


----------



## PandaCuber (Jul 12, 2012)

Scramble: U' D' R F R U2 D R L D2 U' B' F2 U' R F' L U' B2 F

x // Inspection
L2 D' // Square (2/2)
M U' M2 U2 r' F // Left Block (6/8)
r U R U R F' U2 F r U r' // Square (11/19)
U' M' U2 M r' U' r // Right Block (7/26)
U2 F RUR'U'RUR'U' F' // CMLL (11/37)
M2 U' M' U M // EO (5/42)
U' M' U2 M U // UL/UR (5/47)
E2 M' E2 M // L4E (4/51)
View at alg.garron

F2 R2 F2 L2 D2 U2 F' D2 F2 L2 F' D' L F' L2 D2 U' L D' F U2


----------



## mDiPalma (Jul 12, 2012)

l (U' D') F' D x B2 D' L D' (xeoline 8)
L' U L2 U2 R' U' R U2 R' U' R L U L' (f2l 14)
U2 R' U2 R2 U R F' U' R' U R U F R2 U' R' (lucky luck 16)
=38

not really luck, just brute force the f2l until i get a epll skip 

D' B2 R D R' L F2 B' U L2 F L' U2 B F2 L D' R' D' L2


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 12, 2012)

D' B2 R D R' L F2 B' U L2 F L' U2 B F2 L D' R' D' L2

y'
L' D' R' S // cross on R
U L U' L' U L U' // F2L1
x r U L U2 L' // F2L2
U2 L U' L2 U L' U' // F2L3
x r U' L2 U L2 U' L U z // F2L4
F U R U' R' F' y' F R U R' U' F' // OLL
l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 f' // PLL

Cross on right wut

U L2 D2 U B2 D L2 D2 B2 R2 U2 B R U L F' U2 B' R2 U R


----------



## aznanimedude (Jul 12, 2012)

D' B2 R D R' L F2 B' U L2 F L' U2 B F2 L D' R' D' L2
x2 // Inspection
L2 F U' L' B' D R D // EO Line (8,8)
R' U R L' U L R2 L U L' U2 L U' L' // Left (14,22)
R U R' U' R U2 R U2 R U R U R' U R U' R' U R // Right (19,41)
R U R' U R U2 R' // Sune PLL (7,48)
U' L' U R U' L U2 R' U R U2 R' U // J-Perm (13,54)

w00t first actual post here \o/

B2 F2 R2 D2 U' B2 L2 D' U2 B2 U' F R2 U' L D' U F R' D L2


----------



## mDiPalma (Jul 12, 2012)

M' U' x2 U F U' x U R' L2 U x2 (yellow eoline, freak out cause line edges suck, then switch to white eoline 9)
U2 L' U2 L2 R U2 L U2 R U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' U' L' U L U L' (f2l 23)
R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R (f perm 18)
=50 speedsolved in 15.01 

L2 R2 D2 L2 D2 U2 B L2 D' F' D2 R2 D2 R2 D L2 R U2 R F


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 13, 2012)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Twas skoob, actually.



o. well I don't know skoob notation anyway.

Scramble: L2 R2 D2 L2 D2 U2 B L2 D' F' D2 R2 D2 R2 D L2 R U2 R F
Cross: x y' R D' R
F2L 1: R' U2 R U2 L U L'
F2L 2: U' R' U R L' U2 L
F2L 3: R U2 R' f R f'
F2L 4+EO: U2 y' R' U R d2 F R U R' F'
OLL: U R U2 R' U' R U' R'
PLL: U' x L U' L D2 L' U L D2 L2
Next: D2 U2 L2 U F2 B R2 F' U2 R' F' R' D F' U2 B2 D B2 L2 B2 U2 R' U R U


----------



## pdilla (Jul 13, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> Next: D2 U2 L2 U F2 B R2 F' U2 R' F' R' D F' U2 B2 D B2 L2 B2 U2 R' U R U



Man, I wish I could speedsolve Roux like this...

y' U2 M' U2 // FB
x z U2 r U' R' U' r' U' R2 U2 r' // SB
U' R U R' U' R' F R F' // CMLL
M2 U' M U M // EO
U' M U2 M U2 M2 U' // ULUR
M' U2 M U // EP
alg.garron
38 STM

Next: U' D2 B' R D' B' U' D2 B2 U D' F' R' F2 D' U2 R' B2 U' D F D U2 L' B2


----------



## uvafan (Jul 13, 2012)

x2
x-EOLine:B F U F U' R2 U R' D B2 (10)
Right: R2 L U2 R (4,14)
Left: U' L' U L U2 L U L U' L U2 L' U2 L U L' U2 L (18,32) 
OCLL: U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R (10,42)
PLL: U Jperm U (15,57)

EDIT: Ninja'd. New solution:

x2
EOLine: R B' U' L2 F D2 (6)
Right: U R' U R' U2 R U' R U' R U L U' R' (14,20)
Left: L' U2 L' L2 U' L2 U' L'(8,28)
OCLL: U F' r U R' U' r' F R (9,37)
PLL: U2 T-perm U' (16,53)

D R' F2 D2 U2 F' D' L2 B' L' R' B2 D2 F2 U2 F2 R' F B' L F2 D' B' R F


----------



## ottozing (Jul 13, 2012)

x2 y D' Rw' U' R2' F' Rw x (2x2x2)
U F' R U F' R2 U F' (2x2x3)
y F U2 M' U' M (XXcross + EO)
y' R' U' R U' R' U R (F2L-1)
U' R' U2 R2 U R2' U R (F2L-2)
R U2 R2' U' R2 U R2' U2' R (OLL)
U2 R2' Uw R' U R' U' R Uw' R2 F' U F U' (PLL)

next - U B2 U' R2 F2 U2 R' D2 R D R D F L' F' L D R F L D2 B2 L' B' L

NINJAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAD


----------



## mDiPalma (Jul 13, 2012)

B' D' L U2 F' (eoline 5)
U L' U L U' M2 x2 U2 R' U L U L' (f2l-1 12)
R' U R U' R' U' R U2 (last pair into one of the zblls i actually know [u case] 8)
R' U R U' L U r' F U2 R U2 R2 F2 (ll 15)
=40

D' U2 F' R L B2 R' L2 D U R L2 D2 L U2 F L2 R F2 L2 F2 R F2 D2 U2


----------



## uvafan (Jul 13, 2012)

EOLine:x2 R D F' L R2 D'(6)
Left: U' R2 L2 U' L2 U2 R' U' R U2 L(11,17)
Right: U2 R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U' R' U' R(14,31)
OCLL:U F Triple Sexy F'(15,46)
PLL:U Jbperm(14,60)

B2 U F' L R B R2 F U2 D' F' D L B2 D B2 R2 L2 F B U2 L2 D R U'


----------



## ottozing (Jul 13, 2012)

z' x' Rw U' Rw' Uw' R2' U' R z (1x2x3 left)
R' U2 R U2 R' Rw' U' Rw R U2 R' U2 R U R' (1x2x3 right)
M' U R U R' U R' F R F' R U2 R' (CMLL + EO)
L U' L' U M U2 M' U L U L' U2 (EP)

next - U' B' D' U' B L B2 L2 B2 L2 D L2 B2 U R' F2 R D2 U' F B2 U L D2 B


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jul 13, 2012)

ottozing said:


> next - U' B' D' U' B L B2 L2 B2 L2 D L2 B2 U R' F2 R D2 U' F B2 U L D2 B



Cross: x2 B' L U F' L D2 (6)
F2L 1: U y R U R' (4)
F2L 2: U2 L' U L (4)
F2L 3: U2 L U L' U' R' U R (7)
F2L 4: U' L U' L' U2 B L' B' L (9)
OLL: U r U R' U r' F R F' (9)
PLL: y R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U' (14)

otto will be proud of me :3

EDIT - Movecount: 53


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 13, 2012)

no scramble? D:

Scramble: f2 U r F D2 R u' L R' f' r2 L2 R f' L' R' B' F' f' U2 B f U' D2 R2 D2 f2 B2 L D L2 r D' U f u' f' D B' R'

//Centres
y' U' x r U' r y' u' R2 u 2R z' r U2 r' //W/Y
z' x U' r' F x' U2 r' U' r2 U2 r2 //B/R
U2 l' U' l //G/O

//Edges
U' L d R U R' u2 R' U' R //4 edges
z2 F R' F' R u L' U L u L' U' L y' R' U R u2 y' R U R' u //5 edges
y R U' R' u2 R' U' R u2 //3 edges

//3x3
x' F D2 L2 //Cross
R' U R y' R U R' //F2L1 sort of
u2 m2 u2 m2 //Fail
R U R' U' y' L U' L' //F2L 1
U R U' R2 U R //F2L 2
y' R U R' U R U' R' //F2L 3
U' R' U R U R' U2 R //F2L 4
r U2 r U2 r' U2 r U2 l' U2 l x U2 r' U2 x' r' U2 r' //OLL parity
R U' 3r' F R' F 3r U 3r' F 3r //COLL
R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 //PLL

alg.garron.us

Next: D2 L2 R2 F D2 B' R2 F' R2 B2 U2 L' B L U2 R2 F' L' D2 U' L'


----------



## pdilla (Jul 14, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> Next: D2 L2 R2 F D2 B' R2 F' R2 B2 U2 L' B L U2 R2 F' L' D2 U' L'



D2 L' u U2 F2 // FB
U' R r U R U2 // corners and E line
r U' M' // edge insertion
U' R2 // SB
U R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' // CMLL
M2 U' M' U' M' // EO
U' M U2 M U M2 U' // ULUR
M' U2 M // EP
alg.garron
41 STM

God, I love Roux. Glad to have learnt it. So many fun things you can do with it!

Next: R' D U2 F B U' F2 U L2 B L R' F D B2 D2 U2 R2 D' B' L2 F R2 L2 B'


----------



## uvafan (Jul 14, 2012)

EOLine: U2 R' B' U' F (5)
Left: U2 L2 U' R' U L2 R' U2 R' U' R U' L (13,18)
Right: U' R U' R' U' R' U2 R2 U' R U R' U' R U' R' U R (18,36)
OCLL: U R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R (10,46)
PLL: y' Gperm (11,57)
D L' F' R2 U F R U L2 F D' U' B2 R' U R2 F R L2 B F L' F2 R B2


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 14, 2012)

R' D U2 F B U' F2 U L2 B L R' F D B2 D2 U2 R2 D' B' L2 F R2 L2 B'

R' F' L' U F' R' U' // cross [7]
x2 R' U2 R U2 y' R' U' R // F2L1 [7/14]
U' D' L' U L D // F2L2 [6/20]
L U' L' U L U // F2L3 [6/26]
L2' U L2 F' L' F // F2L4 [6/32]
l' U' L U l F' L' F // COLL [8/40]
M' U M2' U M2' U M' U2 M2' U2 // EPLL [10/50]
50 STM / 11.99s = 4.17 STPS

Ooh, ninja'd.

D L' F' R2 U F R U L2 F D' U' B2 R' U R2 F R L2 B F L' F2 R B2

S R2 E' // misaligned cross [3]
x L D' L' x2 // corner outsertion [3/6]
U R' U' R D' // to x-cross [5/11]
L2 y' U R U' R2' F2 R // 2nd pair [7/18]
U' y R' U R U' R' U' R // 3rd pair [8/26]
U y R' U2 R U R' U' R // 4th pair [8/34]
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // CLL [14/48]
y R U R' U' M' U R U' r' // ELL [9/57]
57 STM / 13.46s = 4.23 STPS

D2 R2 B2 D' R2 U2 B2 L2 D' L2 D' R' B2 L R2 B2 F L2 R D


----------



## uvafan (Jul 14, 2012)

EOLine: x2 U D' R F' D' R D' (7)
Left: R' L U2 L' U2 L' U' R2 U' R2 U' L' (12,19)
Right: U R U R U R U2 R' U R U R' U R U' *R'* (16,35)
OCLL: *R* U R' U R U2 R' (6,41)
PLL: U2 x' R U' R D2 R' U R D2 R2 (10,51)

F' R B' F D B2 D2 F D B L B' R D2 B2 F R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U F' U2 B2


----------



## mDiPalma (Jul 14, 2012)

@D L' F' R2 U F R U L2 F D' U' B2 R' U R2 F R L2 B F L' F2 R B2 

LALALALALALA uvafan by day, ninja by night

B F2 R F' M x' L' U2 L D (xeoline 9)
R' L' U R L U R' U R U2 L U R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R' (f2l 19)
U' r U2 R2 F R F' R U2 r' (coll 10)
M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U' M2 (epll 7)
=45 

use uva's scramble next: F' R B' F D B2 D2 F D B L B' R D2 B2 F R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U F' U2 B2


----------



## mDiPalma (Jul 14, 2012)

redeemed from the ninja'dness?

r' U D' F' B L2 U x D (impossibly-hard-eoline 8)
M2 D2 M2 (lolol 3)
R' U R' U' R U L (left? 7)
z' (rofl)
L' U' L' U' L' U L U2 L' U L U' L (i dont even know what i was trying to do 13)
U R U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R (coll 8)
M2 U M' U2 M U M2 (epll 7)
=46 because im stupid and did a z' rotation

F2 U F' B2 R' U R B F2 R2 U2 F D2 L2 F D2 U' B2 L2 D


----------



## ottozing (Jul 14, 2012)

x' L D' L R' D (cross + first pair setup)
U L' U' L (F2L - 1)
y U' R' U R (F2L - 2)
U' R U R' U R L' U L U' R2' F R F' (F2L - 3+4)
U2 F R' F' U2 R U R' U R2 U2 R' (OLLCP)
U M2' U' M U2 M' U' M2' U (EPLL)

next - D B' R' U R2 F2 B R2 D' U' R2 B' D L U2 L D' F' L2 U2 R2 F R' L2 F


----------



## mDiPalma (Jul 14, 2012)

U' L B l D' x' (eoline 5)
L U R' U R U2 R U L2 U L' U R (13)
z (i clearly haven't learned my lesson)
R' U' R U R U' R U R' U' R (11)
U' L' U R U' L U R' (coll 8)
U' M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 (epll 8)
=45

textbook zz

R L' D2 L' U' L F2 D B R' D' U2 F U2 R F L F' L' D'


----------



## uvafan (Jul 14, 2012)

EOLine: x2 F' U D' L2 B R L D' (8)
Left: L U' L U L2 U R U' R' U R U' L' (13,21)
Right: U' R2 U R U2 R2 U' R' U2 R U' *R'* (12,33)
OCLL: *R2* D' R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' (8,41)
PLL: U' Gperm (12,53)

D2 L' U L U' R B L' U2 L2 D U F B' U' F' R2 L D' B D2 F2 L' R2 B2


----------



## aznanimedude (Jul 14, 2012)

x2 //Inspection
F B U B L' D' L D // EOLine (8.8)
R' U' R U' R' L' U L R L U' L' // Left (12,20)
R U R' U R U2 R U' R' U R' U' R U' R' U R // Right (17,37)
U R U R' U R U2 R' // OCLL (8,45)
U' R2 U' R2 U' R2 U F U F' R2 F U' F' // Y-Perm (14,59)

F D2 R B D' B L' F' R L' F2 L2 U' D' L2 F2 L2 F2 D' F2 D

*ninja edit for steps + move count


----------



## uvafan (Jul 14, 2012)

x2
EOLine: D' B' U' L' F' U L2 D' (8)
Left: U R2 L U L2 L U R' U' R U L (12,20)
Right: U R U' R' U R U' R' U' R' U2 R U' R' U' R (16,36)
OCLL: U r U R' U' r' F R F' (9,45)
PLL: U' N perm (16,61)

U2 B R F R D' R U R B' L2 B' U' R U' F' B' L2 U2 D' L2 D F B' R'


----------



## ottozing (Jul 14, 2012)

zz for lulz

F D F U' B (EO line)
R U L U R U2 L (left square)
U R' U R U2 R U R U R' U2 R (right block)
U2 L U' L' U R' U L U' R L' (left block + OLL)
U Tperm U'

next - R D L' B2 F' R B' F L R' B R2 D' B2 F' L' F' L' F R B2 U' F' R2 L'


----------



## uvafan (Jul 14, 2012)

Lol yellow cross. Too bad I don't use CFOP...
EOLine: x2 D' L' U L B' U2 F2 (7)
Right: R U2 L U R U R2 U L2 U2 L' U2 R' (13,20)
Left: U L U' L' U2 L' U2 L' U2 L U2 L' U L U' L' (16,36)
OCLL: U2 F' r U R' U' r' F R (9,45)
PLL: U Uperm U2 (13,58)

U B2 L U' B F U R2 B2 D L' D' F R U' R F' U2 R B2 F D2 R F D


----------



## mDiPalma (Jul 14, 2012)

ottozing said:


> zz for lulz


lulz=life

@R D L' B2 F' R B' F L R' B R2 D' B2 F' L' F' L' F R B2 U' F' R2 L' 

L (U' D) F (D' U) (eoline 4)
M' B2 l U' (R2 L') U2 R' (lol right 7)
U2 L U L' U L2 U L U' L' U L U L' (i cant believe i pretend to be decent at this 14)
U' l' U' L U R U' L' U x' (coll 9)
U' M2 U M' U2 M U M2 (epll 8)
=42 atm because i can

zomg u cant be serious uvafan.... 

@U B2 L U' B F U R2 B2 D L' D' F R U' R F' U2 R B2 F D2 R F D 

(B' F) U' M D' L2 R' x D' (i cant believe you would do this to me uvafan 7)
L2 U2 L' U L U' L' U R U' R2 L' U L (oof 14)
U R U2 R' U' R' U2 R2 U R U2 R' U R (oof 14)
(R U R' U')*600 (because im disappointed with how this solve turned out)
R U2 R' U R U' R' (sune 7)
g perm (12)
=2454 atm 

next: L B' D2 L2 B2 D' U' R D' U' L R B' L U L' F' D' L2 D


----------



## pdilla (Jul 14, 2012)

uvafan said:


> F' R B' F D B2 D2 F D B L B' R D2 B2 F R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U F' U2 B2




z' y // insp
R' U R B' F2 // EOLine
R' U2 R2 U // squares
R2 L U' R U R' U R L U' R' U R // LS
U2 R U' R' U F' r U' r' F2 R' F R F' U' // ZBLL
alg.garron
37 HTM


Next: R2 D2 U' L' F2 L B' R2 B2 R' D' L B' D2 U F2 U D' L' D' R2 D R' B2 R


----------



## mDiPalma (Jul 14, 2012)

i think this is the 13th straight zz solve on this thread

B D' B' R' F' (eoline 5)
M' B2 R' B2 R' B' L' B' (right but not sure why i used M and B moves 8)
M' x2 (because this whole B thing has gotten a tad out of control) U' L U L' U L2 U2 L U L' (left 11)
y R U2 R' U' R U' R' (sune 7)
U' Aa perm (9)
=40 stm cool

F' R' B F D B' R2 F L2 R2 D L' D R F R F' D R2 F L2


----------



## uvafan (Jul 14, 2012)

x2
EOLine: B' R2 U F' L' F (6)
Left: U R' U L' U L' U' R' U2 L' (10,16)
Right: R' U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R' U' R' U' R U R' U2 R U' *R'* (18,34) 
OCLL: *R* U R' U R U2 R' (6,40)
PLL: U' Vperm U2 (16,56)

U F R2 U2 R' B2 D2 B L' D' F D2 R D B' U' B F2 L2 R' U' F U F L'


----------



## mDiPalma (Jul 14, 2012)

R' (F B') R (U D') (B' F2) [i swear to God, you screen these for hard eolines, but it's okay because i use axial turn metric, 5]
U' R U R' U2 R' U' (R' L) U' L2 U2 L U L2 U L' U' R' U' R U' L U2 L' U (L [26 lol]
R) U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' (coll 10)
U' M2 U M' U2 M U M2 (epll 8)
=49 speedsolved in 16.28 only because uvafan does averages of 100 and copies the scrambles with 10+ bad edges onto this thread

lol

R2 F2 L F' L2 R2 U2 R2 U2 L' D' U B' L R B L' B' F2 D2


----------



## uvafan (Jul 14, 2012)

lol

x2
x-EOLine: R F D' L' R2 B D R L' U B2 (11)
Right: U L U' L U' R' (6,17)
Left: U2 L' U2 L U2 L' U2 L' U2 L U L' U L U L' (16,33)
OCLL: U' F' r U R' U' r' F R (9,42)
PLL: U' rperm (15,57)

L R2 B2 L2 B2 F2 R' L B D U2 B' L2 U B' R' U' R2 F U2 L' F' L' B' R


----------



## mDiPalma (Jul 14, 2012)

U B U' R F' D2 (eoline 6)
L2 R U' R2 U L U' R (right 8)
L2 U2 L2 U' L U' L2 U L (left 9)
y R U2 R' U' R U' R' (ocll 7)
U2 g perm (pll 13)
=43 htm 

forcing xeoline really helped make regular eoline much easier. 

R2 L' F' R2 B L B2 F' D F' D R' B D2 L B2 D U2 B2 R L' U' D F' L' F'
see how nice i am to you uvafan?


----------



## uvafan (Jul 14, 2012)

mDiPalma said:


> U B U' R F' D2 (eoline 6)
> 
> 
> forcing xeoline really helped make regular eoline much easier.


This has definitely been true for me so far.

And thanks, mDiPalma!

x-EOLine: x2 R U2 L' U' D' L D (7)
Left: L2 U L' U2 L (5,12)
Right: U R2 U' R2 U R U2 R' U R U' R' (12,24)
OCLL: U r U R' U' r' F R F' (9,33)
PLL: U2 Jperm U2 (15,48)

B U R B2 R' F B R L' U' F D2 L B2 U D2 F' U' D B' R2 F2 U F' U'


----------



## mDiPalma (Jul 14, 2012)

19th consecutive zzolve!!!

L2 U R F' U' R2 L' (D' U') (eoline 8)
L U L2 U L' (left 5)
U' R2 U2 R' U R2 U' R' U R U2 R (right 12)
U R U' L' U R' U L U L' U L (coll 12)
y z perm (9)
=46

B' L2 B D' F2 L' F' L2 B F' U2 B' U2 L D2 F' R2 L2 B' R F R L B U2


----------



## aznanimedude (Jul 14, 2012)

MAKE IT 20
x2 //INSPECT
U F' B' U' B //EOLINE (5,5)
R U' L R' U2 R2 U2 L2 R' U R //RIGHT (11,16)
U' L U' L U L U2 L U2 L' U2 L U' L' //LEFT (14,30)
R U R' U R U L' U R' U' L // COLL (11,41)
U2 L2 U L U L' U' L' U' L' U L' //U-PERM (12,53)

next
D2 F' L2 U2 F2 L2 R2 F D2 B2 L2 U R F2 L2 U' R2 B U F2 R


----------



## uvafan (Jul 14, 2012)

x2
x-EOLine: U F' U L U2 B' R B (8)
Left: L2 R2 U' R U R' U' L' (8,16)
Right: U R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R' U2 R U' R' U' R' (18,34) 
OCLL: U2 R U R' U R U2 R' (8,42)
PLL: U' y' Aperm (10,52)

Darn, ninja'd.

@D2 F' L2 U2 F2 L2 R2 F D2 B2 L2 U R F2 L2 U' R2 B U F2 R:

x2
EOLine: F' D R2 B R L2 D' (7)
Left: L2 U L' U' L' U' R' U' R U' L' (11,18)
Right: R U R' U R2 U2 R U2 R U2 R' U R U' R' (15,33)
OCLL: U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R (8,41)
PLL: M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2 U2 (8,49)

Next:
U F B' R L B2 D L F' U' B' R2 F2 L2 F2 L D R' B2 L' D' U B R2 F'


----------



## mDiPalma (Jul 14, 2012)

B' R (U D') F' U B2 (eoline 6)
U R' U2 R U' R2 U L' U2 L2 U2 L' R U R' U L U' L' U L U L' (idk whats going on 24)
R (U D') R U R' D R2 U' R' U' R2 U2 R (deceptively long coll 13)
U M2 u M u2 M u M2 (epll 8)
=50 in 15.68, but im surprised i remembered that epll from that angle

R' U R' D2 B D' F' B2 U D' L2 F' U2 B' L R' F' D L2 U R L2 D F' R'


----------



## pdilla (Jul 15, 2012)

mDiPalma said:


> R' U R' D2 B D' F' B2 U D' L2 F' U2 B' L R' F' D L2 U R L2 D F' R'



z2 // insp
R2 D F U' D2 F2 R' U' R F' // xxcross
D' L U' L' d L' U L u' // pair 3
U L U2 L' d2 F' U2 F R U' R' U' // LS
alg.garron
31HTM

Next: F D2 R2 F2 U2 B2 D' F' U' B U B2 L D2 U' F R2 U L U' R D R' B L2


----------



## ottozing (Jul 15, 2012)

U2 L' F2 B' L' F' Uw' (Xcross)
R U' R' U' L U L' (F2L-1)
U2 R U2 R' U R' F R F' (F2L-2)
U' R U2 R2' U' R2 U' R' (F2L-3)
Rw' U2 R U R' U Rw (OLL)
R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L (PLL)

next - F2 U' R2 B' L2 R F' D2 B R2 L' B' U2 F U' D' L' U L' R' B' D B' U' R'


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jul 15, 2012)

ottozing said:


> next - F2 U' R2 B' L2 R F' D2 B R2 L' B' U2 F U' D' L' U L' R' B' D B' U' R'



Inspection: z2
Cross: D' L R' F R U' R2 (7)
F2L 1: L U L' (3)
F2L 2: R U R' U2 R U' R' (7)
F2L 3: U' R' U R L' U L (7)
F2L 4: y R U R2 F R F' (6)
OLL: U' r U R' U' r F R F' (9)
PLL: R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U' (14)

Movecount: 53

Be proud of me otto 

Next: B2 U2 L2 F R2 U2 F' L2 B' U2 R2 U' R D R2 F U' B' U L U


----------



## ottozing (Jul 15, 2012)

god of rubic 2 said:


> Inspection: z2
> Cross: D' L R' F R U' R2 (7)
> F2L 1: L U L' (3)
> F2L 2: R U R' U2 R U' R' (7)
> ...



i am proud. that first pair setup was genius.

z2 y R' U' F R' D2 (cross)
L U' L' U' R U R' (F2L-1)
L U2 L' U2 L U' L2' U L (F2L-2 + F2L-3 setup)
y' U2 L U L' (F2L-3)
Lw U Rw U' Rw' U' Lw' (F2L-4)
U R U R' U R U2 y R U R' U' F' (OLLCP)
U' M2' U M U2 M' U M2' U (EPLL)

next - B' U2 D R L F L2 F D L2 D2 F2 R2 F' U2 L B2 R' D' R2 D R D R L2


----------



## uvafan (Jul 15, 2012)

x2
EOLine: U' B R2 L' U F D L' D (9) 
Right: U2 R2 U' R U' R U R2 L' U2 R' U R U' R' (15,24)
Left: L' U2 L U' L2 U2 L U2 L' U2 L U' L' (13,37)
PLL: Gperm (12,49)

F R L' F D' R2 U' F D2 F L F' B R L' B' R' F2 R2 U F' L' F' L2 D


----------



## ottozing (Jul 15, 2012)

L' D2' R' D' L (cross) [5]
R U2 R' y U R U R' (F2L-1) [8,13]
U L' U' L (F2L-2) [4,17]
U' R' U' R U2' R' U R (F2L-3) [8,25]
L U L' U' L U L' (F2L-4) [7,32]
R' F U R U' R2' F' R2 U R' U' R (OLLCP) [12,44]
U M2' U' M U2 M' U' M2' U (EPLL) [13,57]

next-R2 F D2 R2 L2 F2 U' R' B2 D B D L R' F B L U2 L R' B F U2 B2 F2


----------



## uvafan (Jul 15, 2012)

x2
EOLine: L2 R D B' L' R2 D' (7)
Left: R L U L U2 L U2 R U' L' (10,17)
Right: U2 R U' R U R U2 R U R' U2 R U R' U R U R' (17,34)
OCLL: U2 r U R' U' r' F R F' (9,43)
PLL: U Rperm U' (15,58)

F L2 R' U F2 D' L' B2 R B' F R' D' L2 U L2 D2 U L' B U' L' B' U2 L2


----------



## Ezy Ryder (Jul 15, 2012)

My move count is terrible.
x' y'(Inspection)
U' D F' y R U R' y' (EO 6/6)
R' D' L B2' D' (Cross 5/11)
R' U' R U2' L U L'(Left 2x2x1 7/18)
U L' U L R' U R (Right 2x2x1 7/25)
L' U2' L U L' U2' L (Left 1x1x2 7/32)
R U R' U2' R U' R' U R U' R' (Right 1x1x2 11/43)
x' z' D R U R' D' R U' R' z x (OLL 8/51)
U2' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' (PLL 18/69)

Next-R L2 F R2 L U2 B2 D2 U2 L B' F' R2 D R' U R' D U2 R L' F' L' D2 U'


----------



## Petro Leum (Jul 15, 2012)

z2 y
R' F' (RL') B D L' D'// EOL (2 destroyed pairs ) [8]
R U2 R' U'R' U2 R' //RF Block [7,15]
U L U' L' U L' U' L // LF Block [8,23]
U2 R' U' R U R' U' R // RB Pair [8,31]
L' U L U2 L U2 L' U L U2 L' //Last pair + phasing [11,42]
U //AUF [1,43]
L' U' L F U F2 D' L U' L U L' D F //ZZLL [14,57]

this is one terrible movecount, even with zzll...

next: R2 B2 R2 U' L2 U' R2 F2 L2 U' B R2 L D' F' L B' D' U' L (have fun )


----------



## JackJ (Jul 15, 2012)

R2 B2 R2 U' L2 U' R2 F2 L2 U' B R2 L D' F' L B' D' U' L

y x2
D R' D2
U R' U R2 U2 R'
U2 L U L' U L U' L'
U2 L2 U2 L U L' U L2
U2 F R U R' U' R U R' U'
R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U2

F2 L2 U' L2 U2 R2 U2 B2 U R2 U2 B L B F D F L' B' L2 U


----------



## Petro Leum (Jul 15, 2012)

JackJ said:


> R2 B2 R2 U' L2 U' R2 F2 L2 U' B R2 L D' F' L B' D' U' L
> 
> y x2
> D R' D2
> ...


fyi, there is a 6-move oll + pll skip solution with 28 moves


----------



## uvafan (Jul 15, 2012)

x2
x-EOLine: F' R2 D U B' R U2 D' R' D' (10)
Right Block: L2 R2 U2 R (4,14)
Left: L U' L' U' L U L' U2 L U' L' (11,25)
Finish Right: U2 R U2 R' U2 R U' R' (8,33)
OCLL: U F' r U R' U' r' F R (9,42)
PLL: U' M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 M' U (11,53)

D' F2 B2 D' B L' D F B2 L2 D' R L2 U L R2 F L' D' R2 L' U2 L' D' B2


----------



## Lid (Jul 15, 2012)

uvafan said:


> D' F2 B2 D' B L' D F B2 L2 D' R L2 U L R2 F L' D' R2 L' U2 L' D' B2


x' y D R2 D2 F2 (4/4)
R' U2 R U2 L U L' (7/11)
U R U2 R' F U F' (7/18)
y L U' L U' L' U' L (7/25)
y U' L' U' L U L' U' L (8/33)
F R U R' U' S R U R' U' f' (11/44)
U' x' L2 D2 L U L' D2 L U' L (10/54)

NEXT: U D R' U F' U B' R2 L' U2 R2 F' D2 B2 L2 U2 B' R2 D2 R2


----------



## ottozing (Jul 16, 2012)

F2 U' F' Fw' Rw' Uw x (Xcross)
L' R' U2 R L (F2L-1)
y' L' U' L (F2L-2)
R U2 R B' R' B R' (F2L-3)
U' B' U' R' U R2 B R' U2 R' U2' R U (LL)

next - D B' L U2 R' F2 L2 B2 D2 R F L' R2 U B' L' F' U F D R2 D' B R2 D'


----------



## A Leman (Jul 18, 2012)

D B' L U2 R' F2 L2 B2 D2 R F L' R2 U B' L' F' U F D R2 D' B R2 D

Roux Solve
Inspection x
MUF’DB2 First Block(5)
M’U’FR2F’ Pseudo Second Block (10)
U x' U' R U' R' U2 R' F r U' R U2 L' KCMLL (23)
M2UM2 U2M’U2M UR2 (32) LSE

Next: R2 D' L2 F D R F2 D R2 L' B2 L2 B2 D2 B2 F2 L2 B2 D L F' R' U F' B2


----------



## uvafan (Jul 18, 2012)

x2
F' U2 L' B' R L D (eoline 7)
L2 U' L U R U R U L' U2 L U R (right 13,20)
L' U' L2 U' L' U2 L2 U L2 U L (left 11,31)
r U R' U' r' F R F' (OCLL 8,39)
U' Aperm (PLL 10,49)

B2 D2 L U2 R' B2 U D L2 D U' B R U D' R2 L' F2 L B' L R B2 L R'


----------



## pdilla (Jul 19, 2012)

uvafan said:


> B2 D2 L U2 R' B2 U D L2 D U' B R U D' R2 L' F2 L B' L R B2 L R'



y // insp
R2 U2 F2 R D F2 // FB
x' U2 R U R2 r U r2 U2 R U2 R' *U' R* // SB
*R' U* L U' R U' L' U' L U' L' // CMLL
U M' U M U *M* // EO
*M* U2 M U M2 // UFUB
U' M U2 M' U // EP
alg.garron
42 HTM

Next: U2 F' U F R D2 R2 D2 L R' F2 D2 U L' F L2 R F D2 U2 L' U' L2 D' U2


----------



## PandaCuber (Jul 19, 2012)

pdilla said:


> Next: U2 F' U F R D2 R2 D2 L R' F2 D2 U L' F L2 R F D2 U2 L' U' L2 D' U2



L' D2 // Square (2/2)
M' U' M U2 R' F // Left Block (6/8)
z2 R2 U R' U' r U R2 // Square (7/15)
U F' U2 F r U r' // Right Block (7/22)
U R' U' R U L U' R' U x // CMLL (9/31)
R U' r' U' M' U r U r' // EO (9/40)
U' M2 U2 M2 // UL/UR (4/44)
U u2 M' u2 M // L4E (5/49)
View at alg.garron

What do you average with roux pdilla?

Next: F2 U2 L F2 U2 F2 R B2 R2 D2 U2 B U' B' U' L' F2 D' B2 L' D2 (21f)

EDIT: Whoops sorry, forgot to put scramble. thanks Brest


----------



## ottozing (Jul 19, 2012)

x' L Uw' L2 D' (left square)
R B2 U' B (left block)
F R F' R U' R Rw2 U2 M2' (XXX cross)
y R U2 R' U F' U' F (last slot)
U2 R U2 R2' U' R2 U' R2' U2' R (OLL)
U' x' R2 D2' R' U' R D2' R' U R' (CPLL)

next - D2 L2 U2 D' F U' B2 L' R' F' D' F' L' F2 D' F U2 R B2 U2 F2 U L2 D2 U


----------



## pdilla (Jul 20, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> What do you average with roux pdilla?



At the moment? Just about sub 40. My recog of blocks is terrible and in real solves I could never find such efficient moves in such a small amount of time. But my goal is to do with Roux what I didn't do with CFOP: learn to be efficient first, and let speed develop naturally.


----------



## PandaCuber (Jul 20, 2012)

pdilla said:


> At the moment? Just about sub 40. My recog of blocks is terrible and in real solves I could never find such efficient moves in such a small amount of time. But my goal is to do with Roux what I didn't do with CFOP: learn to be efficient first, and let speed develop naturally.



Yeah i feel ya. My times are going up right now, because im working on being more efficient than fast.


----------



## pdilla (Jul 21, 2012)

ottozing said:


> next - D2 L2 U2 D' F U' B2 L' R' F' D' F' L' F2 D' F U2 R B2 U2 F2 U L2 D2 U



x' // insp
U x R' L' F' R U' R' F' x2 // FB
U R2 U R U' R2 U r' U' r' U' M2 U R2 // SB
U R U2 R' U2 R' F R F' // CMLL
M U' M' U2 M' U *M'* // EO + UFUB
*M'* U2 M U // EP
alg.garron
41 STM

Next: D' U' R' U2 B2 R D' F2 D U' B2 D2 U F' L' U2 B' U' L' D' R F2 B' R2 U


----------



## ottozing (Jul 21, 2012)

x' z R2' D' B' R D2' (cross)
U R' U2 R F' U' F (F2L-1)
U R' U' R U R' U2' R (F2L-2)
U' y' R U2 R' U' R U R' (F2L-3)
U L' U' L U L' U' L (F2L-4)
U2 R U' Rw' F R' F Rw U Rw' F Rw U (ZBLL)

Next - U2 R2 F L2 F2 U L U F L' F' U' R' U2 R U L B L' B' D2 L2 D2 R D


----------



## Penguinstorm300 (Jul 21, 2012)

I'm going to make it really unefficient.

ottozing's scramble: U2 R2 F L2 F2 U L U F L' F' U' R' U2 R U L B L' B' D2 L2 D2 R D

D R' B L' D2 F' (Cross)
F U F' B U' B' U2 L U L' U' R U' R' (First Layer)
U R U R' U R' F R F' U' (Corners of Opposite Layer)
x2 d D2 L D' L' E' L D L' d' D' L D' 
L' E' L D L' D' L D' L' E' L D L' E R'
D R E R' D' R (Second Layer)
F2 E F2 (Orientating Edges)
M2 E' M2 E' (Permuting Edges)

Next: R D2 B2 F' D' F2 D' L2 B' D R2 B2 L2 D R D R' F U2 F B2 R' L F' U'


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jul 21, 2012)

Penguinstorm300 said:


> Next: R D2 B2 F' D' F2 D' L2 B' D R2 B2 L2 D R D R' F U2 F B2 R' L F' U'



Inspection: x2
Cross: D' R' F2 U R B' U' R' D2 (9/9)
F2L 1: U R' U' R U' R' U R (8/17)
F2L 2: U L' U' L U' L' U' L (8/25)
F2L 3: R U R2 F R F' R U' R' (9/34)
F2L 4: L U' L' d' R' U' R (7/41)
EO: F R U R' U' F' (6/47)
OLL: U R U2 R2 U' R2' U' R2 U2 R (10/57)
PLL: R2' u R' U R' U' R u' R2 F' U F U' (13/70)

Howwible.
...


----------



## ottozing (Jul 21, 2012)

god of rubic 2 said:


> Inspection: x2
> Cross: D' R' F2 U R B' U' R' D2 (9/9)
> F2L 1: U R' U' R U' R' U R (8/17)
> F2L 2: U L' U' L U' L' U' L (8/25)
> ...



son, i am dissapoint

a better cross

F' L B U' R2 D2 (accidental Xcross)

or

F' L B U' R2 D y R U' R' D (XXcross)


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jul 21, 2012)

ottozing said:


> son, i am dissapoint
> 
> a better cross
> 
> ...



I'm sorry pa, me make you proud nek time


----------



## ottozing (Jul 21, 2012)

god of rubic 2 said:


> I'm sorry pa, me make you proud nek time



you better > : )

scramble - U B2 U2 R2 U L2 U2 F2 U2 L2 D' F' D' R' D2 L2 F2 L2 F R B R' B' L B2 

x2 F B' R' Uw U' R' Uw (cross + first pair setup)
y U2 L U L' (F2L-1)
U2 R' U R U F U' F' (F2L-2)
U2 R' U2 R U2 F' U' F (F2L-3 + F2L-4 setup)
U2 M' U' Rw' U' Rw U M (F2L-4 + OLL)
U x R2' D2 R U R' D2 R U' R B2 (PLL)

next - F2 R B R U2 R2 B2 D2 B' R F D L2 F L2 D' R' B D B L B' L' D' L2


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jul 21, 2012)

ottozing said:


> next - F2 R B R U2 R2 B2 D2 B' R F D L2 F L2 D' R' B D B L B' L' D' L2



Inspection: x2 y
X Cross: L B D R d' L' U L D' (9/9)
F2L 2: U L U' L' U f L f (8/17)
F2L 3: U2 R' U' R U' R' U R (8/25)
F2L 4: U R U' R' d R' U' R (8/33)
OLL: F' r U R' U' r' F R (8/41)
PLL: U y x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R (9/50)

Be proud of mii pa. 

EDIT: Next - F2 R2 B2 R2 F2 D F2 D' U' B2 L2 F U' L' U' R U' B D' B U'


----------



## Iggy (Jul 21, 2012)

god of rubic 2 said:


> Next - F2 R2 B2 R2 F2 D F2 D' U' B2 L2 F U' L' U' R U' B D' B U'



x2 (inspection)
D' U L F R' F2 D' (cross)
U L' U' L U' L' U L U2 L U' L' (1st pair)
U2 y' R U R' U R U' R' (2nd pair)
U' L U' L' U' y R U' R' (3rd pair)
R' U R U' y R U R' (4th pair)
U' r U R' U' r' F R F' (OLL)
U' y2 x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 (PLL)

Next: L2 B2 D' U' R2 U2 B2 R2 D B2 F U R B R2 F2 L R' D' U'


----------



## Eleredo (Jul 21, 2012)

Iggy said:


> Next: L2 B2 D' U' R2 U2 B2 R2 D B2 F U R B R2 F2 L R' D' U'



z' y d R d' R' F2 R' L' F' L x' // 2x2x2
U2 R' B' F R' F2 U F y // 2x2x3
R' F' U' F // fixing bad edges
U R U2 R' U R U' R' U' R' U' R U2 R' U' R y2 // finish F2L
R' U' R U' R' U2 R y // OLL
R' F R' B2 R F' R' B2 R2 U // PLL 1st look
F2 U' L R' F2 L' R U' F2 // PLL 2nd look
alg.garron
63 STM

Next: D2 R2 U2 R U2 F2 R B2 L U2 L' D' F D B2 F U B R D2


----------



## ottozing (Jul 21, 2012)

x2 y' z D M U' M' U (first layer minus 1 edge)
z' Rw' F2 Rw2 U' Rw' F Rw' F2 Rw (CLL)
z' Lw2 M U M2' U' L' U' M' U L' U M' U' L' U' M2' U Lw (last layer minus 1 edge)
U2 M' U2 M U' M' U2 M2' U2 M' U M2' (LSE)

next - F L U' L2 F L B L U2 R2 B' R B2 U2 R2 B2 L2 U2 B' L U L2 D R' B'


----------



## Ickathu (Jul 21, 2012)

z’ y
R u U r B U’ M U’ R U2 R U R’ U’ R U R’ // F2L (17)
U’ L’ U’ L U’ r U’ r’ F L’ U2 L // CMSLL (29)
U’ S’ U S’ U2 S // DL, DR (35)
U’ M’ U’ M’ U2 M’ U’ M’ // EO (43)
U’ M’ U2 M U’ u2 M u2 M’ //LSE (52 stm)


next: L2 B2 R U2 B2 L B2 F2 D2 F2 U L2 U2 B2 F U B D B' D R2


----------



## PandaCuber (Jul 21, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> next: L2 B2 R U2 B2 L B2 F2 D2 F2 U L2 U2 B2 F U B D B' D R2




U B' u // Square (3/3)
U2 B' U B' // Left Block (4/7)
y2 R2 U M' U2 r' U2 R' U // Square (8/15)
r U r // Right Block (3/18)
U2 R2 D R' U R D' R' U R' U' R U' R' // CMLL (14/32)
M' U M // EO (3/35)
U M' U2 M U M2 U' // UL/UR (7/42)
M2 U2 M' U2 R r // L4E (6/48)
View at alg.garron

Yeahh getting better at blocks babyy

R' F2 U2 B L' U R' L U' L' B2 D' L2 U' L2 U2 R2 U' F2 U2 L2


----------



## Ickathu (Jul 21, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> R' F2 U2 B L' U R' L U' L' B2 D' L2 U' L2 U2 R2 U' F2 U2 L2



x'
F' D2 R2 U' r' B // first block (6)
R' U r U r U' M U2 r U R' // second block (17)
U L' U R U' L U R' // CMLL (26)
U' M2 U' M' U' M' U2 M' U' M // EO (36)
U' M U2 M U M U2 M U2 // LSE (45)


B2 L2 D' F2 D2 B2 D R2 U L2 D2 L D2 F2 U L B2 F' U B' U2


----------



## Penguinstorm300 (Jul 21, 2012)

Ickathu's scramble: B2 L2 D' F2 D2 B2 D R2 U L2 D2 L D2 F2 U L B2 F' U B' U2

R E' L2 B R' B U F2 (Cross)
U' L' U L y' L' U L (1st Slot)
U2 R U' R2 U R (2nd Slot)
L U L' U2 L U L' (3rd Slot)
U2 R U R' U y' R' U' R (4th Slot)
U' F R U R' U' F' f R U R' U' f' (OLL)
R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 (PLL)
U2 (AUF)

Not very good but I wasn't trying to get few moves.

Next scramble: F2 U2 F2 R2 F2 D2 F2 B2 R2 L2 F2 B2 D2 F2 U2 B2 U2 D2 B2 L2 B2 U2 L2 U2 D2


----------



## Benjamins (Jul 21, 2012)

E2 F2 // up to 4 edges 
r2 B M2 B2 M2 B r2 // canceled H Perm 

next scramble: D' U R2 U' B D U2 F2 U' R2 F' D2 L' F' B' D2 L' U R2 L B' U B' U2 B2


----------



## Penguinstorm300 (Jul 22, 2012)

F U y' L' F U' L B' F D' F2 B' U2 L2 (XCross)
y U' R U R' U2 R U' R' (2st Slot)
y' U2 L' U' L U2 L' U' L (3rd Slot)
U L U L' U L U L' U L U' L' (4th Slot)
F U R U' R' F' R' U2 R U R' U R (OLL)
R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' (PLL)
U (AUF)

Next: B' D2 F' U F2 R U' R2 D2 F2 B2 D2 R' U' B R' U' D2 B' D2 R2 U2 R B D


----------



## uvafan (Jul 22, 2012)

x2
U R' B D R F' D R' U L' D' (xeoline 11)
R2 U' L' U' L U L' U' R' (right 9,20)
U L2 U' L' U' L U L' U L U' L' U L' U L (left 16,36)
r U R' U' r' F R F' (OCLL 8,44)
U2 y' gperm (12,56)

D B' F' U D2 F2 D R2 F L R' B' D2 F D2 U R' D' L2 U2 L2 F2 L2 B L'


----------



## Penguinstorm300 (Jul 22, 2012)

x' (Inspection)

D' M' U F2 D2 F u2 (Cross)
U' R U R' (1st Slot)
L U L' U2 F U F' (2nd Slot)
R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R (3rd Slot)
U' L U' L' U L' B L B' (4th Slot)
U' r' U' R U' R' U2 r (OLL)
U' R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 (PLL)
U2 (AUF)

Next: D E' S M' U2 r2 M S2 B u d' E M' u l E2 D' M2 l2 E r2 u' S' l' D2


----------



## irontwig (Jul 22, 2012)

D F D' L D F' R2 U2
F' R F' R' L 
D' F' R F L 
R D L D' R2 D L' D' (26)

Next: U L B' R2 B' F2 R2 U2 B U2 F' U L U' B D2 B L U L' U R2 F B2 D


----------



## Rpotts (Jul 22, 2012)

irontwig said:


> Next: U L B' R2 B' F2 R2 U2 B U2 F' U L U' B D2 B L U L' U R2 F B2 D



x2 F' D' R2 D2
U B L' U L B'
D' L' U' L y R U R' D'
R U2 R' U2 R U' R' D2
y L' U R' z R2 U R' U' R2 U D

I have no idea what I just did.

Next: U' L2 D2 F2 L2 B2 U2 B2 D L2 B L D F' D R D B R'


----------



## Lid (Jul 23, 2012)

Rpotts said:


> Next: U' L2 D2 F2 L2 B2 U2 B2 D L2 B L D F' D R D B R'


U2 F R' B' F2
U2 R U R'
L U L' y L U L'
R U R' U R U' R2 U' R
y R U' L' U R' U L U L' U L
M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U' M2

next: B2 R2 U2 F2 R2 B' D2 L2 B' F' D B2 U F D' U' B' L B2 R' D


----------



## irontwig (Jul 23, 2012)

B'
D B2 L
D R2 D' R F U
B D' B' D B' 
D R 
F D2 F2 D' F2 D' F2 D2 F D'
R' U' (29)

Next: R U L2 U' D' R' F2 R B' D2 U F D' L' F U B' L B' R' U' B U B2 R'


----------



## Cubenovice (Jul 23, 2012)

irontwig said:


> Next: R U L2 U' D' R' F2 R B' D2 U F D' L' F U B' L B' R' U' B U B2 R'



premove L
U' B' F' U - 2x2x2 - 5
F L2 F2 L2 D2 F' L - F2L - 12
D B D B' L' F2 R F R' D2 F L - Cube Explorer LL* - 24
L- undo premove - 24

Nice F2L but despite the two pairs I could not find anything decent for the LL...

Next: B' D2 R2 D' F R' L' F2 B2 U' L' R' F R2 F2 B' R' B2 L D L2 D' B' D F'


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 23, 2012)

Scramble: B' D2 R2 D' F R' L' F2 B2 U' L' R' F R2 F2 B' R' B2 L D L2 D' B' D F'

Cross: R' U R B' U2 M F x'
F2L 1: F U F' U' R' U' R
F2L 2: d R' U R U L' U' L
F2L 3: R' U2 R
F2L 4: R U' R' F' U' F
COLL: U' R' U2 L U' R U L' U R' U R
EPLL: U' M' U' M2 U' M2 U' M' U2 M2 U2

Same scramble
Weird first block: R' F R' B R D r U' R F y x'
Second block: U R' U R r2 U' r' U r' M U2 r' U' r
CMLL: U R U R' U R U L' U R' U' l
LSE: M U' M' U M' U2 M' U2 lol

Next: U' L2 B2 U' L2 B2 D R2 F2 R2 U2 F D L B U B' L B R U2


----------



## Ickathu (Jul 23, 2012)

y2
L D' F U F R F' // EO (7)
R' U' R2 L' D // Line (12)
R' U2 L U L2 U' R U' L' // Left block (21)
U2 R' U' R U' R U' R' U2 R2 U R2 U R // Right block (35)
L U L' U L U2 L' // COLL (42)
R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 F' U F U' // PLL (55)

How'd I do, ZZ users?

D F2 R2 U F2 U' R2 D' F2 D' F2 R D' B2 R B2 F' L' R' B' U'


----------



## Cubenovice (Jul 23, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> D F2 R2 U F2 U' R2 D' F2 D' F2 R D' B2 R B2 F' L' R' B' U'



ZZ massacre

U B L R F - almost EO line (D F2 short)
B2 R' B2 - block
crash....

found something funny leaving 4C 2E in 16 HTM
solve edges and one corner by twistT en then a corner cycle for 33 HTM...
But had an error in th enotes and cannot reproduce...

Scramble still stands


----------



## mDiPalma (Jul 23, 2012)

U B' R L F' R2 B2 L (U' D') L2 (D2 U2) (xeoline and pair preservation 11)
R' U2 R2 U' (R L') U' L U' L' U' L (f2l 11)
y' R U2 r' F R' F' r U' R U' R' (coll 11)
U' M2 u' M' u2 M' u' M2 (epll 8)
41 atm

i'd look for something better but i gtg

L U' B U B' R2 F' B2 D R2 B2 F2 D' L' B U2 D' R' U D


----------



## Petro Leum (Jul 23, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> y2
> L D' F U F R F' // EO (7)
> R' U' R2 L' D // Line (12)
> R' U2 L U L2 U' R U' L' // Left block (21)
> ...


 
how the **** does one do COLL + a Corner permuting Pll :confused:


----------



## mDiPalma (Jul 23, 2012)

Petro Leum said:


> how the **** does one do COLL + a Corner permuting Pll :confused:



i think he meant OCLL lol


----------



## Pascal (Jul 23, 2012)

Scramble: L U' B U B' R2 F' B2 D R2 B2 F2 D' L' B U2 D' R' U D
x2 U' D2 B' D2 F D' // First Block (6/6)
r' U2 R2 U2 R U' r2 U // Square (8/14)
r U' R // Second Block (3/17)
R' U' R U' L U' R' U L' U2 R // CMLL (11/28)
U' M' U2 M U' M' // EO (6/34)
M2 U // UL/UR (2/36)
M' U2 M' U2 // "Worse than Fuu~" (4/40)
alg.garron

Next: R' F2 R D2 B2 L U2 F2 R B2 F' R' B U B2 D2 U L2 U'


----------



## mDiPalma (Jul 23, 2012)

B R' F2 U' F (5)
U' M x' U L' U L U (L2 R) U2 R2 U' R' U' L' U R U R' (18)
U' antisune (8)
g perm (12)
43 atm in 12.47

U B2 L R U R U' D' B' F2 R' F2 B2 U' L' B2 D U2 L U2


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 23, 2012)

ZZ attempt.

Scramble: R' F2 R D2 B2 L U2 F2 R B2 F' R' B U B2 D2 U L2 U'
EO line: B x L R' r U R' U' M2 U R U' R' U' M' U
F2L: L U2 L R' U2 R2 U2 R U' R' U R U L' U2 L2 U L2 U L
COLL: R U R' U R U L' U R' U' L
EPLL: R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R U R' U

Next: L2 U2 L2 D2 U' R2 B2 D2 U' R2 F R' U2 B2 U2 L2 F' L' B2 U' B

Ninja'd but idc.


----------



## mDiPalma (Jul 23, 2012)

B M D' R' U' F U' L2 x' D (eoline 8)
U R2 U2 R' U2 R' (square 6)
U M' B2 M (pair 4)
L U L U2 L' U L (square 7)
U L U L' (pair 4)
R' U R U2 R' U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' U R (coll and skip 15)
=44 

R U' D' B' F2 R' F2 B2 U' L' B2 D U2 L U2 B2 D' F' L2 B


----------



## Riley (Jul 23, 2012)

mDiPalma said:


> R U' D' B' F2 R' F2 B2 U' L' B2 D U2 L U2 B2 D' F' L2 B



z2 y // Inspection
L F2 D' F R2 // Cross
U y' L U2 L' U L U' L' // F2L 1
U' F' U' F // F2L 2
L' U L U F U' F' // F2L 3
U y R U' R' U' F' U F // F2L 4
U' F U R U' R' F' // OLL
y x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 // PLL
48 moves

B2 D' U2 L2 U2 L2 F2 L2 U R2 D R B2 L2 R' F U L U2


----------



## Cubenovice (Jul 23, 2012)

mDiPalma said:


> R U' D' B' F2 R' F2 B2 U' L' B2 D U2 L U2 B2 D' F' L2 B



F' D U' B' F2 D2 - EO line - 6
U2 R2 U2 R - block 1 - 10
U2 L U L - block 2 - 14
D2 L U L' D2 - pair 1 - 19
U L U L' - F2L - 23
R U R' U R U2 R2 U L U' R U L' - Sune into L3C - 36

Ninja'd...

How's my ZZ?
Bit rusty though


----------



## Pascal (Jul 23, 2012)

Riley said:


> B2 D' U2 L2 U2 L2 F2 L2 U R2 D R B2 L2 R' F U L U2



y x F U2 B D2 // EOLine (4/4)
L' R' U' L2 R U L R U R2 z // First 1x2x3 (10/14)
R' U' R U2 R U' R' y' // Second 1x2x3 (7/21)
..2 corners twisted.. 
R B' R' U' B' U F U' B U R B R' F' // Corners twist (14/35)

Next: F2 R2 F2 D2 L D2 U2 B2 U2 R U L D' B U2 L D F' U B'


----------



## Ickathu (Jul 23, 2012)

Pascal said:


> Next: F2 R2 F2 D2 L D2 U2 B2 U2 R U L D' B U2 L D F' U B'



z y'
L' D2 M' U' r B // first block (6)
R2 U R' U' r' U r' U2 R U r U' M2 U' r U2 R' // second block (23)
U' x' F U' R U L U2 r' U2 R // CMLL (33)  I knew that CMLL!
U' M U' M U M' U2 M' U' // LSE (42)

sub45 STM!


Next: L F2 R' U2 R' F2 U2 B2 R2 B2 L' B' U B2 D L R2 U B2 D' R'



mDiPalma said:


> i think he meant OCLL lol



 ^ truth.


----------



## uvafan (Jul 24, 2012)

x2
EOLine: R D U' L' B' L R D (8)
Left: L U L' U L' U' L' R' U2 L' (10,18)
Right: R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R' (7,25)
OCLL: U R2 D' R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' (10,35)
PLL: y2 Gperm (11,46)

R U' R2 L' U' F2 U' B2 R' B' D2 B' D F' D U' R' F L2 R D2 U' L' D' B'


----------



## pdilla (Jul 24, 2012)

uvafan said:


> R U' R2 L' U' F2 U' B2 R' B' D2 B' D F' D U' R' F L2 R D2 U' L' D' B'



y' // insp
R' U' F' U2 L u' R2 L2 U' L' // xxcross
u' R U R' u R U2 R' // pair 3
F U' R U2 R' U2 R U' R' F' // EOLS
y2 M' x' U' R U2 L' U R' U2 R U' L U' L' // ZBLL
U' // AUF
42STM

alg.garron

Next: F R B2 U' R' F' B' R D2 U L2 F2 U2 R2 L2 B R2 L2 B D' F' L' R2 U2 R F


----------



## PandaCuber (Jul 24, 2012)

pdilla said:


> Next: F R B2 U' R' F' B' R D2 U L2 F2 U2 R2 L2 B R2 L2 B D' F' L' R2 U2 R F



F B' U // Square (3/3)
B' M' B2 R' B // Left Block (5/8)
y2 U R' U r R F R2 F' // Square (8/16)
U' MU R U R2' F R F' // Right Block (9/25)
U2 R' U L U' R U' L' U' L U' L' // CMLL (12/37)
M' U2 M' U2 M' U' M // EO (7/44)
U2 M2 // UL/UR (2/46)
U M U2 M U2 // L4E (5/51)
View at alg.garron

Im bad at second block...

L' U2 B2 U2 L' B2 L' R B2 R' D2 U' F' R' F' U2 F D2 R' B' D


----------



## Pascal (Jul 24, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> L' U2 B2 U2 L' B2 L' R B2 R' D2 U' F' R' F' U2 F D2 R' B' D



y' z R L2 B R D // First Block (5/5)
U' M' U2 R' U' // Square (5/10)
R Rw U' Rw // Second Block (4/14)
U' R' U' R U L U' R' U x // CMLL (9/23)
U' M' U2 M U M' // EO (6/29)
U M2 U M U2 M U // L4E (7/36)

alg.garron

Next: B' L2 F2 L F U F2 D2 L2 F U2 B2 R2 U2 R2 L' U2 R F2 U2


----------



## irontwig (Jul 24, 2012)

L B F D'
L U' L2 U'
B' L2 B'
L B' L' B L B' L2
B' R F' D2 F R' B' L2 B' L

lollinear

Next: U2 L B2 L' R2 F' D2 R2 L2 U D' L2 B R B' R F' L2 F2 D' L' F D' L2 R2

Edit: 忍者'd


----------



## mDiPalma (Jul 24, 2012)

uvafan said:


> PLL: y2 Gperm (11,46)



i'd really like to know that 11 move G perm 

l D' R' F L U x'(eoline 6)
R U' R2 U' [R U2 R'] (7)
L2 U2 L U' [L2 U L] (7)
U' L U2 L' U' [L U L'] (8)
[R' U' R U] [R' U' R U] (8)
[R U R' U R U2 R'] (sune 7)
=43

i brute forced that scramble until i got an epll skip

they are supposed to occur 1/12 solves, but in reality that fraction is closer to 1/24 or 1/32

F R' L2 B' R2 F' R' D L2 D' U B2 L2 R' B2 L2 R D2 R B


----------



## Ickathu (Jul 24, 2012)

mDiPalma said:


> F R' L2 B' R2 F' R' D L2 D' U B2 L2 R' B2 L2 R D2 R B



y2
L R F' // EO (3)
U' R2 U L D' // Line (8)
U2 L' U' L2 R U R U' R U2 L // left block (19)
U' R U2 R U' R' U R U' R U' R' U R U R' // right block (35)
R' U' R U' R' U2 R // OCLL (42)
l U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' u' // PLL (58)

58 HTM, 56 with cancellations.

D' F2 L2 R2 F2 U F2 U2 F2 L2 F2 L' B U' L' B2 D2 L D2 L' D2


----------



## mDiPalma (Jul 24, 2012)

L D' L' B L' U2 L (U x2 (xeoline 8)
U') R' U2 R U2 (R2 L) U' R' (right 8)
U2 L' U' L U' L' U' L (left 8)
R U2 R' U' R U' R' (antisune 7)
U2 l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 (a perm 10)
=40 atm in 2:48.05 

lol, you guys should try this. it's like FMC but you time urself, and you can't undo moves. you only have one chance, so write down your solution as you go. 15 seconds inspection. use atm. it's really fun. 

i'm not sure how we would compare scores though.
seconds*(1/5) + moves*(5/2) = x ultrapoints ?

i got 133.61 ultrapoints

D R F D' U' R U' L' D' B R D B' F D2 U B2 F R2 B'


----------



## Benjamins (Jul 24, 2012)

mDiPalma said:


> lol, you guys should try this. it's like FMC but you time urself, and you can't undo moves. you only have one chance, so write down your solution as you go. 15 seconds inspection. use atm. it's really fun.
> 
> i'm not sure how we would compare scores though.
> seconds*(1/5) + moves*(5/2) = x ultrapoints ?
> ...



As suggested here to a similar idea, we could just add moves and seconds together.


----------



## mDiPalma (Jul 24, 2012)

Benjamins said:


> As suggested here to a similar idea, we could just add moves and seconds together.



i arbitrarily chose coefficients...

but maybe we should make the coefficient for the [moves] equal to the average tps of the speedcubing community.

like 4 for example?

so the equation could be something like seconds + moves*(4) = x ultrapoints 

lol


----------



## Cubenovice (Jul 24, 2012)

mDiPalma said:


> D R F D' U' R U' L' D' B R D B' F D2 U B2 F R2 B'



*hammer*-time

F2 R' D2 U2 L2 - 2x2x2 - 5
R' D' R' - 2x2x3 - 8
L D' L' - pseudo F2L-1 - 11
F2 D *F' R F R' *F - tripod I suppose? - 18
. *D' F D F' D' F D F'* - leaves 3 corners - 26

at . insert L' U L D' L' U' L D to cancel 2 moves - 32

meh insertion...

next: F' R' F U' F B L R2 U B2 F' D F' L F' D' U B2 L2 U R' L' F L' F


----------



## 5BLD (Jul 24, 2012)

next: F' R' F U' F B L R2 U B2 F' D F' L F' D' U B2 L2 U R' L' F L' F

FMU2Fr (U'D) -- 6 STM / 6 *First Block*
xRU2R'UR2U'R'U'R -- 9stm / 15 *Second Block*
B'LU2l'UB2U'lU2L'B -- 11stm / 26 *Corners+EO influence*
U'M'U2MU'M2UM2U2MU2 -- 11stm / 37 *LSE (EO skip)*

next F U' D R' B' L D' L2 U R2 U2 R' D2 L2 F2 L' B2 R D2 F2


----------



## Penguinstorm300 (Jul 24, 2012)

5BLD's scramble: F U' D R' B' L D' L2 U R2 U2 R' D2 L2 F2 L' B2 R D2 F2

F' B' R2 U' L D' R U B' U R2 D R2 D' F2 R2 D B2 L2 D L2

Next: F2 D2 U2 L' F2 D2 R F2 R2 U2 R' B D U R2 F' R D2 F2 U2 F


----------



## pdilla (Jul 25, 2012)

Penguinstorm300 said:


> 5BLD's scramble: F U' D R' B' L D' L2 U R2 U2 R' D2 L2 F2 L' B2 R D2 F2
> 
> F' B' R2 U' L D' R U B' U R2 D R2 D' F2 R2 D B2 L2 D L2



DNF
alg.garron



Penguinstorm300 said:


> Next: F2 D2 U2 L' F2 D2 R F2 R2 U2 R' B D U R2 F' R D2 F2 U2 F



z2 y // insp
R2 U' L F' R B2 u R U R' D // xcross +pull corner
L U' L' U2 L U' L' // pair 2
u U2 R U R' D' // pair 3 + MS
U' F' L' U L F // EOLS
L U D' L U' L' U2 D L2 U' L U L // ZBLL
alg.garron
43 HTM

Next: U2 B' D2 F D2 L2 F' L2 B' L2 B D' B' D F' L' B U B R U2


----------



## PandaCuber (Jul 25, 2012)

pdilla said:


> Next: U2 B' D2 F D2 L2 F' L2 B' L2 B D' B' D F' L' B U B R U2



L F E' // Square (3/3)
U2 M U2 F' // Left Block (4/7)
U2 r2 U2 M' r U r' // Square (7/14)
R' U2 R U2 R' U R // Right Block (7/21)
F R U R' U' F' // CMLL (6/27)
U M2 U' M' // EO (4/31)
U M U M' U2 M' // UL/UR (6/37)
U' M' U2 M2 U2 M' // L4E (6/43)
View at alg.garron

Finally something relatively good. 

B2 L2 R2 F2 U R2 U' R2 F2 U2 B' D' F' R' B D' L' R2 B2 R2


----------



## uvafan (Jul 25, 2012)

x2
B U2 L' D' F' R' L' D (eoline 8)
R2 U' L2 R2 U R L U2 L U2 R (right 11,19)
U L U' L' U2 L U2 L U' L U' L' U2 L U' L' (left 16,35)
U R U R' U R U2 R' (OCLL 8,43)
U Tperm U2 (PLL 16,59)

U2 B' F2 D2 L' B' L U' D2 R' F U' B U' L' B2 F2 D' R' U2 F2 R2 B2 L' B


----------



## mDiPalma (Jul 25, 2012)

(D' U') L F' M x D' (eoline 5)
R U' R U R U2 L2 U L' U (right 10)
(R L') U L2 U' L U' L U2 L2 U' L' U L (left 13)
U R U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' U2 (coll and skip 13)
=41 atm

U R2 D B D F B R U R U B2 L D U B U' D2 L U'


----------



## uvafan (Jul 25, 2012)

x2
U' B R' D' F R2 D' (eoline 7)
L U' L' U R2 U L' U' L2 U L' U2 R' (right 13,20)
L' U' L2 U2 L U' L2 U L U L' U' L U L' U2 L (left 17,37)
U2 r U R' U' r' F R F' (OCLL 9,46)
U' Zperm(PLL 10,56)



R U2 L' B2 D2 R2 F2 D2 R' B F' L' B2 D R F L' B' R2


----------



## mDiPalma (Jul 25, 2012)

R D2 (F B) D B' L2 U' B2 (U D') (i wish i could describe these nine moves 9)
L' U R' U2 R' U2 R2 U2 L' U L U' L' R U (zzf2l 15)
R2 U R U2 R' U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' U R (coll 15)
d2 (because U2 is too mainstream 1)
=40 lol terrible

B F' R2 L2 D' F' B2 D' B2 R' L D2 R2 F2 U D' R2 U2 L'


----------



## Cubenovice (Jul 25, 2012)

Uvafan: if you want to lower your movecount: get rid of those U moves at OLL / PLL stage


----------



## uvafan (Jul 25, 2012)

Cubenovice said:


> Uvafan: if you want to lower your movecount: get rid of those U moves at OLL / PLL stage



I'm trying to make it realistic for a speedsolve. This isn't fewest moves.


----------



## mDiPalma (Jul 25, 2012)

@ my own scramble because im bored

x R' D' R2 z U R' D' z' x' D' (eoline 7)
U' R' z U R2 (U D') R2 U (left 7)
z' R U' R U' R2 U R' U' R' U z' (rotate + new left + oll 10)
d2 R' U2 R U2 z U R' D' R U' R U R' D R U' (v perm 16)
=40 lol zzoh

F' B2 U2 L2 F D L F R L' F' D' L' D' L2 D' R U B L'


----------



## Ickathu (Jul 26, 2012)

What do you avg 2H?



mDiPalma said:


> F' B2 U2 L2 F D L F R L' F' D' L' D' L2 D' R U B L'



y x'
U' r2 B U' R U' (R' M2') F // first block (9) 
r' U' R U' R2 U' M' r2 U r' // second block (19) 
U' R U R' U' R' F R F' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // CMLL (42) MUST LEARN FULL CMLL
U' M U' M U2 M' U' M' // 4a (EO) (50)
U2 M' U2 M U // 4b (UL/UR) (55)
M U2 M U2 M2 // 4c (L4E) (60)

Pretty good for a 23 move CMLL.


R' F U' B' L' B R2 F' B' R B2 D B2 R D2 B' F L' R' F2 U F' R B2 L2


----------



## PandaCuber (Jul 26, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> R' F U' B' L' B R2 F' B' R B2 D B2 R D2 B' F L' R' F2 U F' R B2 L2



M' F' // Square (2/2)
R2 U' M' U' M B // Left Block (6/8)
R' U' r2 U2 R' U R // Square (7/15)
U R M U' R' // Right Block (5/20)
U F R U R' U' F' // CMLL (7/27)
U' M' U' M // EO (4/31)
U' M2 // UL/UR (2/33)
U' M' U2 M2 U2 M' // L4E (6/39)
View at alg.garron

YAY SUB 40! Might be a first...

F2 L2 U' L2 R2 B2 L2 D' B2 D2 U' F' L R2 U' L F2 R' U' F2 R


----------



## mDiPalma (Jul 26, 2012)

@ickathu
i average like 14 with TH, but those solves can be as much as 50-55 moves.

[L D' L'] B L' (D' U2) (eoline 6)
(R' L) U' L' U2 [L' U' L U L' U' L] (left 11)
U2 [R U2 R'] U2 [R U R2 U' R2 U' R'] (right + oll 12)
U2 [g perm] (13)
=42

lol the braindead parts are in brackets.

L' B' D2 R B L2 R' B2 F L2 D2 U L D B' L2 R' B' R' B2


----------



## Rpotts (Jul 26, 2012)

mDiPalma said:


> L' B' D2 R B L2 R' B2 F L2 D2 U L D B' L2 R' B' R' B2



No items.
Fox only.
FINAL DESTINATION.



Spoiler



ssb64=ssbm>a boot to the head>barwl


y' R' F u' L D2 // Cross (5)
M F2 M' // 1st pair (3, 8)
R' U' R // 2nd pair (3, 11)
D2 L U2 L' D2 // F2L-1 (5, 16)
y R' U2 R U2 // Leave 5 corners (4, 20)
x y [R U R', D'] // Leave 3 corners (8, 28)
x2 y' [D', R' U2 R] // Last 3 corners (8, 36)

Coulda been a decent FMC, too lazy to find something to use for stickers to find insertions, lol.

Next : R D' R' D' L' U' D' L F R U2 R' B2 R D2 L' F2 B2 D2 R


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 26, 2012)

Scramble: R D' R' D' L' U' D' L F R U2 R' B2 R D2 L' F2 B2 D2 R

XCross: z U z2 U U U z' U z U U U z' U x U U U y' U U U z' U U z U z U U U x2
F2L 2: U U U z U U U z' U z U z2 U z U U U z' U U U
F2L 3: z U U U z U z' U U z U U z' U U z U
F2L 4: z' U U z U z' U U z U U U z' U U z U z' U U U z U U U z'
OLLCP: x U x' U z' U z U U U z' U U U z x U U U z' U x' z' U z U z' U U U z U U U z' U z U z' U U U z U U U z' U z U z' U U U z U U U x U U U x'
PLL: z' U U z U z' U z U z' U U U z U U U z' U U U z U U U z' U U U z U z' U U U z U U

alg.garron.us

Next: D2 R2 F2 D2 B D2 R2 D2 B' L2 F' R F L2 R' F' R2 B2 D'


----------



## irontwig (Jul 26, 2012)

z2 y'
U R' L2 F2
R2 y L F2 L'
R x U R U' R2 U
x2 U' R2 U R2 U' R' U
z' L U L' U L U' L' U L U2 L'

Next: R' D' U' L' B' D F' U B2 F' L' D F' L' R U' B L' B' D' U B' L' F2 R2


----------



## mDiPalma (Jul 26, 2012)

double ninjad?

@rpotts

(D U) M x U B2 (4 eoline)
[L' U L U2] R' [U2 R' U' R U' R2] (11 right)
z
[R U' R' U' R] U [R' U2 R' U R U' R'] (13 right)
d2 [r U R' U' r' F R F'] (9)
=37

@irontwig

(R L) F (eoli----wait a second, there are 3 freaking pairs made 2)
x' y U' R2 U2 R U2 L U' L' U2 L U' L' (pairs 12)
R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' (columns 9)
U' M' d' M' U2 M2 (3 dedges and centers 6)
d M' U M2 U2 M U' M' U2 M' U2 (wow im bad now L5E 11)
=40 atm and 5-6 minutes of crying


next: R2 U' F2 L' D2 R L U2 L2 B' R' L U2 F' D2 B R2 L F L


----------



## PandaCuber (Jul 26, 2012)

mDiPalma said:


> next: R2 U' F2 L' D2 R L U2 L2 B' R' L U2 F' D2 B R2 L F L



F E F2 E' // Square (4/4)
M2 F2 L' F // Left Block (4/8)
r R2 U' // Square (3/11)
r2 U R M U M' U2 R' U R // Right Block (10/21)
U2 R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R // CMLL (10/31)
M U' M' U M' // EO (5/36)
U2 M2 U' // UL/UR (3/39)
R2 M U2 M U2 M2 // L4E (6/45)
View at alg.garron

Non matching blocks...Yeah...

L2 F R2 B' F2 U2 F L2 D2 U2 F R' F2 D L2 B' L D' B2 D2 R2


----------



## Benjamins (Jul 27, 2012)

y'
u' F2 u R2 F r' U M' U R2 // F2L-1
U' B U2 B2 R *B R'* // finish edges
[*R B* R', *F*] // 2 corners 
[*F'*:[U R' U', L2]] // L3C

30 Moves 

yay PB

next scramble: B2 L' D2 F2 D2 U' L B' U D' R U2 R U B2 U' R' F2 U' B U B2 D' F' U


----------



## mDiPalma (Jul 27, 2012)

ninjad once again

@L2 F R2 B' F2 U2 F L2 D2 U2 F R' F2 D L2 B' L D' B2 D2 R2 

y D' R2 D L2 B M' U M y' U2 R' F R (xxeoblock 12)
U' L' U' R U R' U2 L U' L' U' L (pairs 12)
U' R' U2 x R U' R' U B2 U' l F (coll 11)
M' U2 M (ep5 3)
=38

@B2 L' D2 F2 D2 U' L B' U D' R U2 R U B2 U' R' F2 U' B U B2 D' F' U 

x'
M' (U' D) F D' R' F2 U2 L' D2 L U' L' U R' (xxxeoline like a g6 14)
U2 R' U' R (last pair 4)
y R' U R U2 (R' L') U R U' L (coll 9)
M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 (epll 7)
=34 aw ya <3

D' U' F R F' U2 D2 F2 L2 F U' D L' F B L' B2 R U' B2


----------



## 5BLD (Jul 28, 2012)

D' U' F R F' U2 D2 F2 L2 F U' D L' F B L' B2 R U' B2

yx
FrB2
R2r'U'M2E2M'u2M'UM'U'MU2
rUB2DB'U'BD'B2R2
y'R'B2F'LUFBR2U'RF'

37 STM, about normal for a NORMAL, linear, FMC. eh.


next D2 R2 B' R B2 L' F D R U2 D2 B2 R2 U R2 U' B2 R2 D F2



Spoiler



D' U' F R F' U2 D2 F2 L2 F U' D L' F B L' B2 R U' B2
inverse: B2 U R' B2 L B' F' L D' U F' L2 F2 D2 U2 F R' F' U D


DFR2

inverse scramble
R2F'D'
scramb
FR'UR2

regular
B' setup
R2U'RF'
scramb
DFR2

==>/setupF')
inv
R2F'D'
scramb
FR'UR2
B
B2F'U'
L'FB2RB
BL2DL'ULD'L2U'b'
U2S'USU'SU2S'SE2SE2S2UFB2
//U2F'R'

reg
UFB2
B'
R2U'RF'
scramb
DFR2

--

B2 U R' B2 L B' F' L D' U F' L2 F2 D2 U2 F R' F' U D
FR'UR2
B
B2F'U'
L'FB2RB
y RB2DB'UBD'B2U'r'
U2M'UMU'Mu2ME2M2UrR2 
B2r'F'
x'y

D' U' F R F' U2 D2 F2 L2 F U' D L' F B L' B2 R U' B2
yx
FrB2
R2r'U'M2E2M'u2M'UM'U'MU2
rUB2DB'U'BD'B2R2
y'R'B2F'LUFBR2U'RF'


----------



## PandaCuber (Jul 29, 2012)

5BLD said:


> next D2 R2 B' R B2 L' F D R U2 D2 B2 R2 U R2 U' B2 R2 D F2



B' R' U' F2 R'
F L'
y U' R' U rU' R2 
U2 M' RU2r' U'R
UF R' F' R U R U' R'
U'M'U M' U2 M' U M'
U2 M' U2 MU M2
U M2 U2 M2

47.. Good enough

B' L2 F L2 U2 L2 D2 B' R2 F2 R2 U' R D' F' L U' R B2 R' F


----------



## mDiPalma (Jul 29, 2012)

yz ("angle of execution")
RU'z2U2R'U'xU'R' (eoline 7)
z2U'R'URU2R'U (left 7)
z'R'U'R'U'R'U2RDR'U2RD' (omfg nobody told me u could use the freaking d layer in zz= right+force oll skip=12)
U2RUR'U2zUR'DRU'(j perm 10)
=36 zzoh 
dude why does nobody tell me these important things?!!? you can store stuff in the d layer and push it away omfg for more omfg efficient blocks dude wtf?!

gg speedsolving, gg

D' R D B' F' U' L B2 R2 L D R' B' U B2 F2 L2 R' D2 L2


----------



## 5BLD (Jul 29, 2012)

D' R D B' F' U' L B2 R2 L D R' B' U B2 F2 L2 R' D2 L2

x'uM2Er'FMF -- 7stm
U2RUrU'RU2R2 -- 8stm -- 15 stm
RURU'r'FR'F' -- 8stm -- 23 stm
UMU'M'U2M'U'M2UM2 -- 10stm -- 33 stm
R'UMU2M2Ur -- 7stm -- *40stm*

next B2 D' R2 B2 D U B2 D' L2 D F2 R D' F' D' L' U B2 U' L D'


----------



## mDiPalma (Jul 29, 2012)

D2 L' F' U b2 (eoline 5)
R U R' U' R' U2 R' U2 R' U' R U2 R' (right 12)
U L U L2 U L (left 6)
U R U' R' U R U' L U r' F U2 R U2 R2 (zbll i actually know 15)
=38

L' R2 F B' U' B' L' B D' R2 U' B' D F' B' U L2 R D2 B2


----------



## Cubenovice (Jul 29, 2012)

mDiPalma said:


> L' R2 F B' U' B' L' B D' R2 U' B' D F' B' U L2 R D2 B2



R B L B' D' B2 - EO line - 6
U L' U2 L2 - block - 10
U' L U2 L' - pair - 14
U R' U2 R U R' U' R - block - 22 - notice I do *not* ad R U2 R to complete F2L
U' R U' *R'* - leaves 2-twist - 26
*R* D' R' B' D' B U B' D B R D R' U' - 38
My first ever 2-twist comm lol

Next: D' R2 U B2 D R2 L D2 F' U D' L2 D2 L2 B' F2 L' U2 D2 L2 B' D B2 U2 R2


----------



## Rpotts (Jul 29, 2012)

Cubenovice said:


> Next: D' R2 U B2 D R2 L D2 F' U D' L2 D2 L2 B' F2 L' U2 D2 L2 B' D B2 U2 R2



D2 L F u R U' R U R2 // Xcross (9)
U L' U L2 U' L' // 2nd pair (6, 15)
U' M' U' L' U2 L U L' U' l // 3rd pair (10, 25) 
U R' F R' F' R U' R // 4th pair (8, 33)
U2 F' U' L' U2 L U L' U' L F // LL (11, 44)

alg.garron

Next: F L2 F' R2 B' L2 F2 L2 D2 B R2 D' L R D' R2 U' B' F'


----------



## PandaCuber (Jul 29, 2012)

Rpotts said:


> Next: F L2 F' R2 B' L2 F2 L2 D2 B R2 D' L R D' R2 U' B' F'



B R U F' L U'F U // Cross (8/8)
x2 L' U' L D2 L' U L D2 // 1st Pair (8/16)
U R UR' U2 y' R' U R // 2nd Pair (8/24)
U R U2 R2' F R F' // 3rd Pair (7/31)
U F U2 F' U2 F U F' // 4th Pair (8/39)
U' RU'L'UR'U'L // OLL (8/47)
R' U2 R2 U R' U' R' U2 r U R U' r' U' // PLL (14/61)
View at alg.garron

Lol im bad with CFOP....
Lets try Roux

LU R' u // Square (4/4)
L U L' U2 L U' L' // Left Block (7/11)
r' U2 R2 U' R' // Square (5/16)
U' M2U2r' U R // Right Block (6/22)
x L' D L U' L' D' L U x' // CMLL (8/30)
U' M' U M' // EO (4/34)
U2 M' U2 M' U M2 // UL/UR (6/40)
U u2 M' u2 M // L4E (5/45)
View at alg.garron

Ahh much better. Both typical speedsolves.

B D2 B' U2 B2 D2 R2 D2 F R2 F2 U' R' D2 B D2 B2 L2 B' R2


----------



## Cubenovice (Jul 29, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> B D2 B' U2 B2 D2 R2 D2 F R2 F2 U' R' D2 B D2 B2 L2 B' R2



R D R2 B' R2 B2 - X cross
R F R2 F' - pair
D2 B' D2 B - pair
D R' D' R F' R' F - EO pair
D R D' R D R2 D' - Sune
F D' F U2 F' D F U2 F2 - A-perm
37 CFOP

next: U L' B2 L' U' B' U L2 R D' F2 R F B2 D' U L R' D B U' F U2 B2 L'


----------



## Pyjam (Jul 30, 2012)

Cubenovice said:


> U L' B2 L' U' B' U L2 R D' F2 R F B2 D' U L R' D B U' F U2 B2 L'


43 HTM - ZZ :
D' B' U L' F R' L2 D // EOL
U' R' U2 R U2 L U' R U L // Left block
U2 R' U2' R' U R' U' R U R' // Right block
L U2 L' U' L U L' U' L U L' U' L U' L' // ZZLLLLLLLLLL... (triple AntiSune)

Next : U' L2 U' B2 L2 R2 D L2 U' F2 U2 F' L D2 F U2 F D2 L' R2 U2


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jul 30, 2012)

y

U' M' U R' F R // Cross 6
y' U R U R' L U L' // F2L 1 13
U R U R' U' F' U F // F2L 2 21
R U R' U R U' R' // F2L 3 28
U2 y' L F' L' F L F' L' F // F2L 4 37
R' U R U R' U2 R // OLL 44
x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R // PLL 53

B2 D2 R' F2 D2 R' F2 L' D2 B2 L B' D B U' B' F' D' L F' U'


----------



## PandaCuber (Jul 30, 2012)

B2 D2 R' F2 D2 R' F2 L' D2 B2 L B' D B U' B' F' D' L F' U'

S D' // Square (2/2)
L' S' U' // Left Block (3/5)
z y U' MU2 r R U' // Square (6/11)
R' U R' U R U R2' F R F' // Right Block (10/21)
U' x' F U' R U L' U2 R' U2 R // CMLL (10/31)
U M2 U' M' U M' // EO (6/37)
U2 M' U2 M' // UL/UR (4/41)
U M 'U2 M' U2 // L4E (5/46)
View at alg.garron

Amazing FB. Horrible SB. 
F U2 B R2 B R2 B L2 U2 F' L2 U' B R B2 R' B2 D' F D2 L2


----------



## Pyjam (Jul 30, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> F U2 B R2 B R2 B L2 U2 F' L2 U' B R B2 R' B2 D' F D2 L2


I like it a lot ! 

ZZ – 38 HTM

B' F' U F' B2' // (5) easy EOL
R' L2 U' L2 U' L U' L' U L // (+10=15) easy left block
R2 U' R2 U2 R' U R' U2 R // (+9=24) easy right block
L' U R U' L U R' // (+7=31) easy Niklas
(y) L' U R U' L U R' // (+7=38) easy Niklas again

Next : F2 B2 R' B U L' F2 D' F2 R B' D2 L2 F2 B R2 F L2 D2 R2 F2


----------



## mDiPalma (Jul 30, 2012)

y
U'R2U'RxD'x'u' (eoline 6)
zU'RURUR2U (left 7)
z'R2U'R'URU2R2U'R'UR (right 11)
U2RU2R2U'R2U'R2U2R (coll 10)
R2URUR'U'R'U'R'UR' (epll 11)
=45 (43 atm) zzoh speedsolved in 19.46

F B2 L2 R F L' F2 D' R2 D U2 R2 D F L' D R' D' U2 R2


----------



## 5BLD (Jul 30, 2012)

Roux linear FMC! Cancellation heaven! (for me)
F B2 L2 R F L' F2 D' R2 D U2 R2 D F L' D R' D' U2 R2

L'u'M'URUr2R'F'U2R*U'R' //F2B
RU'*LU2B'U'B'UBU'*L2*x' * //CMLL
*M2*U2M'U2MU'MU'M2U'M' //LSE

*(this little gem comes from CMLL alg l F' L F2 U' F' U' F U F' L2)


final solution:

L'u'M'URUr2R'F'U2RU2 //F2B 12/12
LU2B'U'B'UBU'l2x' //CMLL 9/21
U2M'U2MU'MU'M2U'M' //LSE 10/31

*31 STM*

next B2 D F2 U' B2 F2 L2 D' L2 B2 D F' L' F2 D2 L F2 D' F2 R' D'


----------



## mDiPalma (Jul 30, 2012)

r2'F2UF(UD')R'D'R'U2R'U'LUR'U2R' (xxeoline 16)
U2L'UL'UL'UL2U'L2U'L' (left 12)
U2yRU2R2U'R2U'R2U2R (coll+epll skip 10)
=38 stm or 39 htm

B2 F2 L2 F B' U2 R' L' U F B' R2 L2 U' L2 D B2 R' U2 R


----------



## Pyjam (Jul 30, 2012)

Bravo 5BLD !



mDiPalma said:


> B2 F2 L2 F B' U2 R' L' U F B' R2 L2 U' L2 D B2 R' U2 R


ZZ – 42 HTM (39 STM)
L B D' L' R' F R2 L' D' // EOL
R U' R L' U L U L // FL 222 block
U R' L U' L' // left 223 block + 2 lucky pairs
R U2 R' U2 R' // F2L (with phasing)
U2 R' U' R L U2 R' U2' R U2 L' U R' U2' R U // ZZLL

=> D L2 B' L2 D' L B R' B L' F2 D2 F2 U2 R U2 F2 R2 B2 L'


----------



## 5BLD (Jul 30, 2012)

MdiPalma's
B2 F2 L2 F B' U2 R' L' U F B' R2 L2 U' L2 D B2 R' U2 R

z'M2UDrU'r' //5stm/5stm
yrUrURUR2UR' //9stm/14stm
R'DR2UR'U2RU'R2D'R //11stm/25stm
rUr' //3stm/28stm
U2M'UMU'M2UMU //9stm/37stm
rU'r' //3stm/*40stm*

Pyjam's


Spoiler



*this one was tricky but I finally got something funny to work (look at the corner step!)*
D L2 B' L2 D' L B R' B L' F2 D2 F2 U2 R U2 F2 R2 B2 L'
x2y'LBD2U.B'R'B2
-U'R2U'R'=U'R--UR'
RU2R'U'RUR'U'RU'R'
-M
=M
--M'
U'M2UR2U2RU2R2
M2UMU'M'U2MU2M2U


x2y'LBD2UB'R'B2
MU'R2U'*R'M*U'*RM'*UR'
U'M2UR2U2RU2*R2
M2*UMU'M'U2MU2M2U


final solution:
D L2 B' L2 D' L B R' B L' F2 D2 F2 U2 R U2 F2 R2 B2 L'

x2y'LBD2UB'R'B2 //7 /7stm FB
MU'R2U'r'U'rUR' //9 /16stm SB+ setup for funny stuff
U'M2U R2U2RU2r2 //3+5 //24stm lolcorners
UMU'M'U2MU2M2U //9 //*33stm* --lse
--
next: D2 B2 U2 F R2 D' B' L' U B' D2 F' R2 L2 F' D2 B' R2 B2 D2


----------



## mDiPalma (Jul 30, 2012)

D B' U L R2 F' r2 (xeoline 7)
U R' L' U L U' L' R U R2 U R (f2l 12)
y' R U R' U R U2 R' (sune 7)
U g perm (13)
=39 htm with standard oll+pll lol
or 36 atm

F2 B' D B' D' B' U2 F' D2 U2 R D2 F' B2 L' R' D2 U L' R


----------



## Cubenovice (Jul 30, 2012)

mDiPalma said:


> D B' U L R2 F' r2 (xeoline 7)
> U R' L' U L U' L' R U R2 U R (f2l 12)
> y' R U R' U R U2 R' (sune 7)
> U g perm (13)
> ...



Or...
Use the other Sune and end with A perm
L' U2 L U L' U L - 26
R B' R F2 R' B R F2 R2 U - 36


----------



## mDiPalma (Jul 31, 2012)

there is more than one sune!?!?!?

i redeem myself:
M' B l E2 x (fb 4)
R U R U' M U' M2 U2 r U r' (sb 11)
U2 F U R U' R' U R U2 R' U' R U R' F' (coll 15)
M U M' U (l6e ya man i totally planned that 4)
=34 stm lol

F U B2 L2 B2 U' D' L' B2 R D B' D B' R2 U' B F U' R


----------



## Cubenovice (Jul 31, 2012)

mDiPalma said:


> there is more than one sune!?!?!?
> 
> i redeem myself:
> M' B l E2 x (fb 4)
> ...



Applied from the right angle the right Sune can do nice stuff.
I love Sunes for "swapping" two edges.

And fat sunes are soo cool too. There's is even an 8 move version for additional results.

You should switch to Roux


----------



## TheProdust (Jul 31, 2012)

Cross: y' R' L D
First Pair: U' R U2 R' y' U R U' R' 
Second pair: U R' U R U y' R' U2 R U' R' U R
Third pair: L U' L' F R' F' R y' R' U' R
OLL: SUNE U R U R' U R U2 R'
PLL: Y Perm U F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'

Next: 
D2 U' F' D2 L2 F' B2 D' B U F' D2 B' D2 L R' B2 L2 F2 D' L2 U F2 D2 B2


----------



## mDiPalma (Jul 31, 2012)

zz has much more potential than roux for oh, th, and fewest moves.

y (ya please don't laugh at me)
U F' x2 U' F' D R' U' R (U' D) L2 (xeoline + make pair 10)
R' U2 R' U2 R2 U L' U' L U2 L' U L [U' R U R' U R] (f2l and lpell 19)
y2 F2 R' U' R2 F2 D' F2 D R' F2 R' U R U (l4c 14)
=43 ya this variation sucks

U2 F' L F U2 B F2 L' B2 D' F2 L R B R' D' U2 B' R U2


----------



## 5BLD (Jul 31, 2012)

mDiPalma said:


> zz has much more potential than roux for oh, th, and fewest moves.
> 
> ya please don't laugh at me
> 
> =43



43? Hahaahaahahaahaha xD
Jk. But I'm surprised you havent yet been shot for comparing methods like that yet.

all those things you say seem to be like you're trying to convince yourself ZZ is better


----------



## Pyjam (Jul 31, 2012)

mDiPalma said:


> U2 F' L F U2 B F2 L' B2 D' F2 L R B R' D' U2 B' R U2


Trying to use LPELL

B' F L D' R' F R L' D // EOL
R U R2 L U L' R U L2 R U2 L // left block
U' R' U' R U' R' U' R U' // BR block
(R U2' R' U) (R U2' R') // LPELL but in fact I'll do the same for simple phasing
U2 R' U' D R' U' R U D' R U R U R U' R' // ZZLL

*53 HTM (48 STM)*

For OH : ZZ > Roux. Isn't it?
For FMC : Petrus > ZZ. Isn't it?

=> R2 D' R2 F2 R2 B2 U' B2 D B2 R2 F R F U' R' F2 U' R' U2


----------



## 5BLD (Jul 31, 2012)

mDiPalma said:


> U2 F' L F U2 B F2 L' B2 D' F2 L R B R' D' U2 B' R U2



supah cancellation!



Spoiler



zyM2FUF'LF
rR2.U'RU2M'U'R 
M'UMU2M2U'M'U'M2U'M'
.r2M'R'ULU'RU'L'U'LU'L'Mr2

=
zyM2FUF'LF
*rR2 r2M'R'**ULU'RU'L'U'LU'*L'Mr2* U'RU2M'U'*R 
M'*UMU2M2U'M'U'M2U'M'

**=nothing!*
=


zyM2FUF'LF 6/6
ULU'RU'L'U'LU'R x 10/16
U'RU2M'U'r 6/22
UMU2M2U'M'U'M2U'M' 10/32



Pyjam said:


> R2 D' R2 F2 R2 B2 U' B2 D B2 R2 F R F U' R' F2 U' R' U2



M2Ry'R'UR2B' 6/6
U'S'U2SR'M'UMU2rUr' 12/18
U2M'UR'UR2Dr'U2rD'R2U'R 14/32
M2UrU2MU2r 7/39

next F2 L2 F2 L2 B' U2 B F2 R2 F' D R' D2 L2 B' F R2 D' B2


----------



## Pyjam (Jul 31, 2012)

TheProdust said:


> D2 U' F' D2 L2 F' B2 D' B U F' D2 B' D2 L R' B2 L2 F2 D' L2 U F2 D2 B2



Trying to use LPELL but yet again same as phasing.

F R F D' B L D' // EOL
L R2 U2 R U2 L2 U R' U2 R2 U' L' // left block
R' U' R' U2 R U' R // BR block
U R U R' // 4th pair
U' R U2' R' // LPELL = phasing
PLL A

43 HTM




5BLD said:


> F2 L2 F2 L2 B' U2 B F2 R2 F' D R' D2 L2 B' F R2 D' B2



Still playing with LPELL

D R U R F' D // EOL 
U L R' U R U2 L U R2 L U' L' // left block
R U' R' U' R2 U2 R' // BR block
U R U R' // 4th pair
U' R2 D r' U2 r D' R2' U2 // LPELL
R U R2' U' R2 U' R2' U2' R2 U' R' U R U2' R' U // ZZLL

54 HTM

with simple phasing :
U R U R' // 4th pair
L U2 L' U' L U' L' // OLL AntiSune
40 HTM + PLL R (at least +13 HTM) = 53-54 HTM

*Waiting for a new scramble...*


----------



## mDiPalma (Jul 31, 2012)

@5bld F2 L2 F2 L2 B' U2 B F2 R2 F' D R' D2 L2 B' F R2 D' B2 

D2 R (U D') F R (U' D) (EO-M-Slice lol 6)
(L R') U2 R U2 (lol wtf all edges 4)
L' B L' F2 L B' L' F2 L2 (9)
D2 F' U' F D2 F' U F (8)
x' U' L U L' D L U' L' (D' U) (9)
twist the two remaining corners cause i'm on a zhanchi

=36+cheating lol

F2 U' B2 D' F2 R F2 B2 U L2 R2 B' L R U' D2 L2 R' U L'


----------



## Pyjam (Jul 31, 2012)

mDiPalma said:


> x' U' L U L' D L U' L (D' U) (9)


It's x' U' L U L' D L U' *L'* D' U


mDiPalma said:


> twist the two remaining corners cause i'm on a zhanchi


easy (z') (R U2' R' U2 R' U' R U R U' R' U2 R' U2' R) U'


----------



## Pyjam (Jul 31, 2012)

mDiPalma said:


> F2 U' B2 D' F2 R F2 B2 U L2 R2 B' L R U' D2 L2 R' U L'


B D2 L2 B' D' R D' // EOL (7)
U' R U2 R' U' L' U L' U L U L' // Left block (19)
R' U2 R U' R2 U2 R' U R // Right block (28)
R U2' R' U2 R' U' R U R U' R' U2 R' U2' R U2 // ZZLL (44). You recognize it? 

44 HTM (43 with cancellation)

=> R2 U' R2 U' R2 F2 R2 D U B2 D F D R2 D2 L U B2 F' L'


----------



## GregTheCuber (Jul 31, 2012)

oops, pyjam was first

z2 y'
D U F' L' U2 L' B 7
U' F U' F' L' U2 L 7
R U2 R' y U R U R' 7
y' L U2 L' U L U' L' 7
y' R' U' R U2 R' U R 7
U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' 10 don't know this oll, yet
U' R U R' U R U2 R' 8 sune, yay
y' M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 M' U2 10

=64


U R2 L' B' D L F R D2 L' B' D2 R2 B U2 R2 B L2 F2 L2 U2


----------



## Benjamins (Jul 31, 2012)

mDiPalma said:


> F2 U' B2 D' F2 R F2 B2 U L2 R2 B' L R U' D2 L2 R' U L'



y2 z'

D M' F L' F' // 2x2x2
L' B2 D L' D' // 2x2x3
L' U2 L U L // 2x3x3
U R U2 R' F' L' U L F R U2 R' U // OLLCP with EPLL skip

28 Moves ; yay PB


----------



## mDiPalma (Jul 31, 2012)

U R2 L' B' D L F R D2 L' B' D2 R2 B U2 R2 B L2 F2 L2 U2 

RF'r'x'U'FR'D' (eoline 7)
R2U'R'U2RU'LU2L (it sucks for a reason)
RU'R2LU'L'
RUR'
UR'U'R (f2l 22) 
y2 
RU2R'U'RU'R' (antisune 7)
38 htm

D' B D L' D U B2 L D' U2 F' U2 F' D' L2 U' D2 B2 U2 B


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 31, 2012)

Scramble: D' B D L' D U B2 L D' U2 F' U2 F' D' L2 U' D2 B2 U2 B

Double X Cross + F2L pair: z y' U F2 U R' F B U2 L U' L' R' U' R' U R2
F2L 3: U' R' U R
F2L 4: R U2 R' U R U R'
CLL: U' R U2 r' F R' F' r U' R U' R'
ELL: M U' M' U2 M U' M'

Next: L' B2 U2 L' U2 L2 D2 B2 D2 L B2 U' B' L2 F2 L D U' B R F'


----------



## mDiPalma (Jul 31, 2012)

y F R' (U D') B (eo 4)
D2 (idk 1)
r2 x' U2 r' U2 R U R' (um 7)
U R' U' R U' R' U R2 (damage control 8)
(U D') R U R' D R2 U' R' U' R2 U2 R (coll 12)
U2 M' U2 M U x2 y' M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 (haha 12)
=44 lol that was weird

F2 U2 B2 U F D2 R' U2 F B D2 F L' F2 D' R2 L2 U' L2 F


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 31, 2012)

Scramble: F2 U2 B2 U F D2 R' U2 F B D2 F L' F2 D' R2 L2 U' L2 F
Double X Cross sort of: z' y' R U2 R' F R U R U R'
F2L 3: L' U' L U' L' U L
F2L 4 + cross + EO: y2 r U2 r' U' M' U M U2 F' U F
LL: U2 x R' U2 R' D2 R U2 R' D2 B' E B2 E' B' R2 x' U2
Next: F2 D' R2 D2 F2 U' F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 L' D F L' D' L' U' R D' F2


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 31, 2012)

mDiPalma said:


> F2 U2 B2 U F D2 R' U2 F B D2 F L' F2 D' R2 L2 U' L2 F



Ranzha's Beginner's Method

*Cross* [5]
y
U' R U // WO
D R2 // WB
x2
*Middle Layer* [17/22]
R U' R' // OB
U' L' U L // OG
y' L' U L // RG
y2' R U' R' y U L' U L // RB
*FL Corners* [45/67]
y (U R U R' U2 R U R') // WOG
y2 (U' R U' R' U2 R U' R') // WRB
U2 y (U' R U' R' U2 R U' R') // WRG
y2 (R U R' U')3 (U' R U' R' U2 R U' R') // WOB
*EOLL via FRURUF* [6/73]
(F R U R' U' F') // Bar
*OCLL via Sune Hax* [7/80]
(R U R' U R U2 R') // Sune
*CPLL via L-perm* [12/92]
U2 (R' U2 R U R' U2 L U' R U L') // adjacent swap
*EPLL via UUHZ*
y2 (M2' U' M' U2 M U' M2') // Ua-perm [7/99]

99 STM.

EDIT: Dammit Ben.

F' L2 D2 L2 U2 B L2 B2 U2 R2 B L U F' L' D' B L' R U F2


----------



## Cubenovice (Jul 31, 2012)

mDiPalma said:


> F2 U2 B2 U F D2 R' U2 F B D2 F L' F2 D' R2 L2 U' L2 F



F'...


----------



## mDiPalma (Jul 31, 2012)

@F2 D' R2 D2 F2 U' F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 L' D F L' D' L' U' R D' F2 

R(U'D)B'D2 (eoline 4)
R'L2U'L'U'L'ULUR'U2L'ULU'R'U'R'UR'U' (f2l 21)
R2U2R2U'R2U'R2U2RU (10)
=35

@F' L2 D2 L2 U2 B L2 B2 U2 R2 B L U F' L' D' B L' R U F2 

Fl2(UD')F (eo 4)
RU2R'F2L2U'L2 (line+pair 7)
U'RU2R'U2R'U'R2U'R (right 10)
UL2U2L'U'LU'L2 (pair+oll 8)
y'R'U2RUR'U2zUR'DRU' (j perm 11)
=40

*L F2 D2 F B L2 R2 B' R F' U F' D R B' D2 R' F2 U2 R*


----------



## PandaCuber (Aug 1, 2012)

mDiPalma said:


> *L F2 D2 F B L2 R2 B' R F' U F' D R B' D2 R' F2 U2 R*




D L' F U2 F' R D' // Left Block (7/7)
z y' U M U2 R' U' r U R U' R // Right Block (10/17)
U' R U R' U R U' R D R' U' R D' R2 // CMLL (14/31)
U2 M2 U' M' U' M U' M' U' M U' M U' // LSE (13/44)
View at alg.garron

Computer generated solve. Still cant get sub 40 :fp 

F B' R2 L' B' D L' U' L' F' L2 B R2 F' D2 F' D2 R2 D2 R2


----------



## mDiPalma (Aug 1, 2012)

y (turns 8 bad edges into 2 bad edges)
B' R2 B' R' B2 D L' U2 R U' x2 (xeoline 10)
U' R' U' R U' R U' (R L') U L (f2l-1 10)
U R' U2 R U R' U' R (lpell 7)
y' B U' F U2 B2 D' R2 U D F' U' B (l4c 12)
=39 
it seems like too many unfriendly algs in lpell+l4c.

F' U B2 D' L U2 B R2 F' L D' R2 L2 D2 F U F B' U D'


----------



## PandaCuber (Aug 1, 2012)

mDiPalma said:


> F' U B2 D' L U2 B R2 F' L D' R2 L2 D2 F U F B' U D'



F' B' D'
U' B2 U2
y' x R' U' R U r U R' U R' U2 R U R' 
U x U R' U' L U2 R U2 R'
U' M' U2 M' U M' U2 M'U M
U' M2 U'
M U2 M2 U2 M2 

~46. ahhhh. How does one sub 40 roux?

L2 F2 U' R2 U' F2 D2 R2 D L2 R D2 R2 D F L B R2 F' L D'


----------



## uvafan (Aug 1, 2012)

x2
F D' L' U' R2 B D' L D' (sucky eoline 9)
U R U L U2 L2 U' L' R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U2 L' (sucky left 15,24)
R2 U2 R U' R U R U R U' R' U2 R U2 R' U R U' R' (sucky right 19,43)
U R U R' U R U2 R' (OCLL 8,51)
U' Gperm U2 (PLL 14,65)

Sucky movecount.

L2 F2 U2 R D2 R D R F' U2 L2 B' U B2 R D B' L D' R' D U' R L' U'


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 1, 2012)

uvafan said:


> L2 F2 U2 R D2 R D R F' U2 L2 B' U B2 R D B' L D' R' D U' R L' U'



Ranzha's Beginner's Method

*Cross* [10]
D F2 // WG
D2 L2 // WO
y2 L' // WR
D2 F U L' U' // WB
x2
*Middle Layer* [15/25]
U (R U' R') // GO
U (L' U L) // RG
y U (R U' R') // BO
y2 (L' U L) // RB
*FL corners* [35/60]
U (U' R U' R' U2 R U' R') // WRG
y (U' R U' R' U2 R U' R') // WOG
y2 U2 (U R U R' U2 R U R') // WBR
y' U' (U R U R' U2 R U R') // WOB
*OELL via FRURUF* [12/72]
(F R U R' U' F') // L to Bar
(F R U R' U' F') // Bar to Cross
*OCLL via Sune* [22/94]
U' (R U R' U R U2 R') // L to H
(R U R' U R U2 R') // H to S
(R U R' U R U2 R') // S to OLL
*CPLL via L-perm* [23/117]
(R' U2 R U R' U2 L U' R U L') // Because no headlights
U2 (R' U2 R U R' U2 L U' R U L') // Swap on right to CPLL
*EPLL via UUHZ* [7/124]
y' (M2' U' M' U2 M U' M2') // Ua-perm
124 STM.

B2 F2 R2 D F2 D F2 D2 L2 U B' D U' B L' D' U' L' D2 U'


----------



## mDiPalma (Aug 1, 2012)

R F2 R F' D2 b2 (eoline 6)
U L U2 L 
U2 R U2 R 
U' L U' L' U' L U' L' 
U' R U R' (f2l 20)
L' U2 L2 U L2 U L2 U2 L' (ya thats right i know the lefty version 9)
M2 u M' u2 M' u M2 (epll 7)
=42 

L2 F R' U' F2 B R F2 D' B R' D' L B L R' D' B U B'


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 1, 2012)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> B2 F2 R2 D F2 D F2 D2 L2 U B' D U' B L' D' U' L' D2 U'


mDiPalma, look at this :

x2 R B2 R B' [4 : EO]
R2 F2 U2 B2 D2 L2 [10 : 222 Block + EOL]
U R' U R2' U R [16 : F2L -1]

and :
x2 R B2 R B' [4 : EO]
R2 F2 U2 B2 D2 L2 [10 : 222 Block + EOL]
U R' U R' U' R' U2 R [18 : F2L-1]
U L' U L U2 L' U' L U L' U L U' [31]
Solved except 3 corners



uvafan said:


> L2 F2 U2 R D2 R D R F' U2 L2 B' U B2 R D B' L D' R' D U' R L' U'


R' D B F2
U R' U R' U' R'
U2 R' U' R U L U L U R U' L' U
R2' U' R U' R' U R2
y2 x U R' U' r' F R F' U'

38 HTM


----------



## mDiPalma (Aug 1, 2012)

uvafan said:


> L2 F2 U2 R D2 R D R F' U2 L2 B' U B2 R D B' L D' R' D U' R L' U'



hey Pyjam, look at this :

R' D B F2 x2
R' U R' U R2 U' R2
U L U2 L U L U' (L' R) U' R'
U2 R U R' F2 D' L' D F2 U2 L U 
=33 stm

two can play at this game 

@ my own scramble from way above L2 F R' U' F2 B R F2 D' B R' D' L B L R' D' B U B' 

L2 U F f2 <eoline
U' R' L2 U2 R2 L' U2 L U L' U R <right
U L2 U' L2 U2 L2 U' <last block ell
y' F L2 F' R2 F L2 F' R F' L F R F' L' U <l4c
=38 htm

_*B2 D2 U2 L U' R F' U2 R2 B2 U2 F' D R L2 D' U L2 D2 F'*_


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 1, 2012)

Scramble: B2 D2 U2 L U' R F' U2 R2 B2 U2 F' D R L2 D' U L2 D2 F'
X Cross: F U R2 D' l U' M' U2 L' z R2
F2L 2: L U' L' F U F'
F2L 3: y' U2 R' U R U' R' U' R
F2L 4: d R U2 R' U2 R U' R'
OLL: U r' U' R U' R' U2 F' r U' L' U2 L
PLL: U R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U

no weird stuff like most of my solves (apart from the cross but notrly)

Next: L' F2 R U2 B2 L' F2 R' D2 U2 R' B' R2 U' F' L R F' D' F' D


----------



## ottozing (Aug 1, 2012)

x2 z' L' D' R' F' U L' U' L Uw (Xcross)
L U L' U' L U L' (F2L-1)
U' R' U R2 U' R' (F2L-2)
y R U' R' U y' R' U2 R U' F R B' R' B F' (F2L-3 + OLL)
Fw R Fw' R2 Uw' R U' R' U R' Uw R2 (PLL)

next - F R U B L' U2 L2 U2 B2 L2 F2 L2 F2 D' F L' D2 F2 R2 F' R' F2 L2 D2 F'


----------



## Benjamins (Aug 1, 2012)

L B' L' B2 // 2x2x2
R F U F' // 2x2x3
B U B' U F' U F // EO
U2 R2 U R // pseudo F2L
U R U R' U R U2 R // up to L3C
[L D' L', U'] // L3C comm

34 Moves

next scramble: D2 L2 D' R2 U R' L2 F L B2 R2 U B' D2 F' U2 L' D2 R' D R2 F2 D' B2 U'


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 1, 2012)

Nice !


mDiPalma said:


> hey Pyjam, look at this :
> 
> R' D B F2 x2
> R' U R' U R2 U' R2
> ...


Well done! :tu



Benjamins said:


> D2 L2 D' R2 U R' L2 F L B2 R2 U B' D2 F' U2 L' D2 R' D R2 F2 D' B2 U'



R F B' L2 U B L B [8. EOL]
U' L' U' R' U R2 U L2 U2 L [18. Left block]
U' R U2 R U2 R U2 R' [26. Right block]
y F (R U R' U') (R U R' U') (R U R' U') F' U2 [41. long ZZLL = COLL = OLL H]

41 HTM

=> F2 R2 U' R F2 D F B D F' R L U2 L' F2 L F2 B2 L F2


----------



## bluecloe45 (Aug 1, 2012)

Pyjam said:


> => F2 R2 U' R F2 D F B D F' R L U2 L' F2 L F2 B2 L F2


 
CFOP

D F2 R L2 U' x2 (5)
U2 R U' R' U R U' R' (8)
y U' R U' R' U2 R' U R (8)
U2 y L' U L U' y' R U' R' F' U' F (11)
y2 U2 R U2 R' U R U' R' (8)
F R U R' U' F' U2 (7)
R' U' R U' R' U2 R (7)
U' y' x R2 D2R U R' D2 R U' R (10)

64 Moves :/


- D2 R U2 R D2 L' B2 D2 F2 R B2 D' R' U2 B' D L' U R F' D


----------



## mDiPalma (Aug 1, 2012)

L2 F U2 B D (hard eolines dont always suck 5)
L R U' R' L' U2 L' (left 7)
R U2 R' U' R U2 R U R' U R' U R' U R U R' U' (funky right to skip last layer 18)
=30 htm, 29 stm, 27 atm

i just peed myself

L2 D R U B' L' B2 L' U' D2 L2 R' U' L2 R B' U' F2 B' D' B


----------



## PandaCuber (Aug 1, 2012)

mDiPalma said:


> i just peed myself
> L2 D R U B' L' B2 L' U' D2 L2 R' U' L2 R B' U' F2 B' D' B



F' U B R U2 S U2 S' (8) 
r' UM2 r' U R' U2 R U' M' r U' R' (13)
U' R' U R2 D r' U2 r D' R2' U' R(12)
M U' M'UM'U2 M'UM'UMU2M'Uu2M'u2M(18)

51. Ahh. Need to better LSE.

D2 F2 R2 B2 D' L2 R2 U' L2 U B' F' U' L' R2 D' R' U R2 D'


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 1, 2012)

Scramble: D2 F2 R2 B2 D' L2 R2 U' L2 U B' F' U' L' R2 D' R' U R2 D'
First block: l U D B2 F' R y
Second block: U' R' U R2 U' R lol
CMLL: L U2 L' U' L U' L'
LSE: U M' U' M' U' M' U2 M U M U2 M U

32 STM, 38 HTM lolol FMC PB

Next: D2 R2 B2 L2 F2 R2 D' B2 D' F2 U2 F' D L2 D' L2 D L' B R2 F


----------



## mDiPalma (Aug 1, 2012)

B' L' cross (2)
U R U2 R2 U2 R (6)
d L' U L (4)
F' U' F (3)
R' U' R d2 F U F' (7)
y R U R' U L' U R U' L U2 R' (cll 11)
M' U M U' M' U M U M' U2 M U' (ell 12)
=45 stm lol cfce

y R' L' B' (eoline 3) 
R2 U2 L' U L U' L' R' U2 L' (left 10)
R2 U R2 U' R' U R U' R' U R U R' U R (right and lpell 15)
U2 x' y L' U' L D L' U L D' (commute 9)
=37 htm, 34 atm

oftentimes a y/y' can save the day

L' R D R2 U' F2 D2 L R2 B2 R' D' U2 R' B2 U L U' R L'


----------



## PandaCuber (Aug 1, 2012)

mDiPalma said:


> L' R D R2 U' F2 D2 L R2 B2 R' D' U2 R' B2 U L U' R L'



B' U B R'
y2 z' r2 U2 R' U' R U' R2 U2 R2 
R' U' R U' L U' R' U L' U2 R
M'U M'UM'
U2 M'U2MU2U
M'U2M'U2

39 With second block generated. 
Almost there sub 40

F' L U R2 F D' F2 R2 L B2 R2 U' L2 D2 R2 U L2 F2 D L2


----------



## mDiPalma (Aug 1, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> 39 With second block generated.



dude you have 2 cancellations. btw, how do you generate solutions for steps like that?

D (F' B) U' F (eoline 4)
U' R' (D2 U2) R' U' R' U' (R' L) U' (R L') (right 10)
U' L U L U' L U L' U' L2 (left + phasing 10)
U2 L2 U' D' B2 D L U' F2 D R' D' F2 U2 (zzll 14)
=38

R U D' F U2 F2 L R2 F' U2 L2 B2 F2 R L' F2 R2 L' D R'


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 1, 2012)

> R U D' F U2 F2 L R2 F' U2 L2 B2 F2 R L' F2 R2 L' D R'


Linear FMC Roux.

z2R'uR'FRFru2rFRU*R'* --f2b 13-1/12
*R*B2U'B2U'B2UB2R' --cmll 9-1/20(standard cmll, rotated and mirrored)
UMU'M'U2M2U'MU2M'U --lse 11/*31 STM*

next L2 R2 U R2 B2 D L2 U' L2 B2 U2 L U' B U2 L F2 D' B R U2


----------



## PandaCuber (Aug 1, 2012)

mDiPalma said:


> dude you have 2 cancellations. btw, how do you generate solutions for steps like that?



Can you explain what cancellations are? (I havent done my FMC terms homework)

http://laire.fi/jarcs/
They have ZZ options aswell


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 1, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> B' U B R'
> y2 z' r2 U2 R' U' R U' R2 U2 *R2
> R'* U' R U' L U' R' U L' U2 *R
> M'*U M'UM'
> ...


 . .


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 1, 2012)

5BLD's: L2 R2 U R2 B2 D L2 U' L2 B2 U2 L U' B U2 L F2 D' B R U2

Tubbo CFOP
y (R' U2 R) U2 R' F' U L' // Spin big hurp U2 R' F' U L' // Cross [9]
x2 // cross done // cross on D [1/10]
U' (R' U2 R U R' U' R) // U' party // 2nd pair [8/18]
U (L U' L') // U left flick // Form pair [4/22]
D' (L U' L') U (L U' L') // D' left flick U left flick // 3rd pair [8/30]
D (L U' L') // D left flick // Restore cross + 4th pair [4/34]
U (r U2 R' U' R U' r') // U Square-1 // OLL [8/42]
y2 ((x R2) D2 R U R' D2 R U' R) // Spin twice A-ccw // PLL [10/52]
52 ETM.

U' F2 D' B2 L2 B2 L2 D2 B2 R2 U' F L2 F' D R' D B U2 R' F2


----------



## Cubenovice (Aug 1, 2012)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> ]U' F2 D' B2 L2 B2 L2 D2 B2 R2 U' F L2 F' D R' D B U2 R' F2



B' U' B D F2 - EO cross - 5
D R' D' R - block - 9
D' L' D2 L2 D L2 D' L - XXX cross - 17
D2 R D R' D' R D2 R' - F2L - 25
B D B' D B D2 F' B' R' F L' F' R F L D - Barlow LL - 41

next L D2 R F2 L R' F' D2 F B L2 D B' R2 U' D' F' L2 F2 U R' B2 U2 R2 L


----------



## mDiPalma (Aug 1, 2012)

@U' F2 D' B2 L2 B2 L2 D2 B2 R2 U' F L2 F' D R' D B U2 R' F2 

Ranzha's Beginner's Method
//wr
B' //wo
L2 //wg
U' B //wb
x2 //cross done
R' U R //gr
L' U' L //go
L' U2 L //bo
U R U' R //br
//middle layer done
U R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' //wbr
y2 U R U' R' U2 R U' R' //wgo
y2 U' L' U L U2 L' U L //wob
y2 L' U L U2 L' U L //wrg
//f2l done
y F R U R' U' F' //oell
y' R U R' U R U2 R' L' U' L U L' U2 L // ignore 8 move ll, do sunes instead
y R2 B2 R F R' B2 R F' R //cpll
//ell skip

=83 etm pb
i'm switching


@L D2 R F2 L R' F' D2 F B L2 D B' R2 U' D' F' L2 F2 U R' B2 U2 R2 L 

L' B R2 F' D B (eoline 6)
L' U2 L R2 U R U R' (right 8)
z U' R' U R2 U' R U2 R' (rotate+new right+lpell 8)
y r U R' U' r' F R F' (l3c 8)
=30 htm, 28 atm 

zomg that looks cool! click me!

next: L2 B2 F2 D F L' R' B2 L2 U2 F2 B U' D2 L2 U' D2 B2 R2 L


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 1, 2012)

mDiPalma said:


> Ranzha's Beginner's Method
> =83 etm pb
> i'm switching


<3

L2 B2 F2 D F L' R' B2 L2 U2 F2 B U' D2 L2 U' D2 B2 R2 L

CFOP.

y
R2 B R F' U' F2 // cross [6]
x2 U2 y R U2 R' U' R U R' // 1st pair [8/14]
y L2 R U' R2' U R L2 // 2nd and 3rd pairs [7/21]
R' U R U2 R' U R // 4th pair [7/28]
r U' r' x' U L' U L' D L U' L U' x // OLLCP [12/40]
U M2' U M' U2 M U M2' U // EPLL [9/49]
49 STM.

Next: D F2 D L2 U R2 F2 U' B2 R2 D' L B' L' U B U2 R' D2 F U'


----------



## Cubenovice (Aug 1, 2012)

mDiPalma said:


> next: L2 B2 F2 D F L' R' B2 L2 U2 F2 B U' D2 L2 U' D2 B2 R2 L



Human Thistlethwaite
B' L' R U2 B // EO
D2 R' D L' D L // EDGES UD
D R' D L2 D' R // CO
F2 U F2 U2 L2 U R2 //PUC
F2 U' F2 B2 U R2 // FBE
U2 F2 D2 U2 R2 B2 R2 B2 L2 B F' D2 U2 B' F //ENDGAME
45 HTM

interupted so ranzha's scramle still stands


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 1, 2012)

Scramble: D F2 D L2 U R2 F2 U' B2 R2 D' L B' L' U B U2 R' D2 F U'
Quadruple X Cross: R D' z' U R2 B' R2 L' D2 L z x' U2 F R' F' B R B U R' U' R' B2 R2 F' R' B' R z x' R U2 R' U R U' R' B' U2 B M' L' U' L U' R U' R' F R' F' R U' M D2
LL: U R U2 R' U' R U' R' U' R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' U

Lol. doesn't work but idc, lolXXXXcross.

Next: U2 F' D2 B L2 B' L2 B D2 B D2 L' U F' L' B2 L F' U' B' D


----------



## irontwig (Aug 1, 2012)

y L2 D L' F2 L' F R' F2 L' [X-cross]
U2 L' U' L [2nd pair]
y R U R' [3rd pair]
U2 F U' F' U2 L' U' L [4th pair]
B' R' U R B L U' L' [Leaving three corner]
y' R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R [Last three corners]

Next: B' F2 U' F2 D2 U2 L' U B' F D R2 F2 U' R2 U' R2 F2 D F' U D' L2 U2 L2


----------



## Benjamins (Aug 1, 2012)

y
B L B D' B' D2 // 2x2x2
L' B L U' B' // 2x2x3 + EO
R2 U' R' U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R' U' //F2L
R U R' U R U2 R' U2 // Leaving three corners
L2 B2 L' F' L B2 L' F L' // A9

39 Moves

Next scramble: B R F2 D F' R2 U L' U' D' R' D B' F R2 D L U L D2 B2 F D' R


----------



## mDiPalma (Aug 2, 2012)

y (L' R) U2 L' x' (U D') x' D (cross 5)
R U2 R'
y R U R'
U L U' L' y R U2 R'
y U R U2 R' U2 R U' R' (21)
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' (oll 9)
U' M2 U' M2 U' M' U2 M2 U2 M' (pll 10)
=45

i dont even know if thats a good/average/poor movecount 

U' B2 L2 D F D B2 U D' R D L2 B' R2 B' U2 D2 R2 D' U'


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 2, 2012)

mDiPalma said:


> i dont even know if thats a good/average/poor movecount


Awesome for CFOP.



mDiPalma said:


> U' B2 L2 D F D B2 U D' R D L2 B' R2 B' U2 D2 R2 D' U'



ZZ / Petrus / FMC hybrid :

B D L' F' // 4 - EO
L' U' L2 R U' R' // 10 - FR 222 block
B2 // 11 - EOL !
L' U' L2 U L' U' R' U2 L' U' L U2 R // 24 - left block = cube soved minus 5 corners
L' D L U' L' D' L U2 // 32 - 3-corner cycle
y' R U2 R D R' U2 R D' R2' // 41 - 3-corner cycle

41 HTM

F R2 U2 L2 R2 F' L2 B2 L2 U2 F U' R' B' F' L R U2 L' F U'


----------



## cubersmith (Aug 2, 2012)

Pyjam said:


> F R2 U2 L2 R2 F' L2 B2 L2 U2 F U' R' B' F' L R U2 L' F U'



B' L f2 //Cross
R U' R' L U2 L' U2 L U' L' //F2L 1
U' F U' F' //F2L 2
U' R U' R2' U' R //F2L 3
U' y' R' U R U' R' U' R //F2L 4
U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R' //OLL
U' R' U' R y R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 //PLL

61 moves.

Yeah I still suck. Tips anyone?

Next: D2 R' B2 D2 L' F2 U2 F2 R2 U2 B' L D2 L D' R U' F' U L2

EDIT: I forgot to say, although that first F2L pair looks ugly, it sets up a nice 4 move solution to the second slot


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 2, 2012)

cubersmith said:


> Yeah I still suck. Tips anyone?


I'm not a CFOP expert, I'm a ZZer.

B' L f2 // your cross 
U R2 U2 R U R' U R' // F2L 1 
L' U L2 U L' // F2L 2
R' F R' F' R // Some edge orientation
F' U' F U' L' U2 L // F2L 3+4
y' R' F R F' U' F' U F // OLL
36 HTM + PLL J = 47 HTM



cubersmith said:


> D2 R' B2 D2 L' F2 U2 F2 R2 U2 B' L D2 L D' R U' F' U L2



F D F' B2 L' B // 6 - EO
L' U' // 8 - 2x2 block
R2 D' R D' // 12 - EOL 
R' L' U' L' // 16 - left block complete (good until there)
U R' U' R U R2 U' R' // 24 - starting right block (bad)
U R' U' R U R2' D' r U2 r' D R2 // 36 - last pair + LPELL
y2 R' U L U R U F2 U' R' U2 R U F2 L' U' // 51 - ZZLL

*D2 L F' R2 D B L' D2 R B R' D2 R2 F2 U2 R' F2 L F2 D2 L'*


----------



## cubersmith (Aug 2, 2012)

Pyjam said:


> B' L f2 // your cross
> U R2 U2 R U R' U R' // F2L 1
> L' U L2 U L' // F2L 2
> R' F R' F' R // Some edge orientation
> ...



wow thats awesome thanks a lot


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 2, 2012)

After F2L 2, the remaining edges are badly oriented. The cube needs to be rotated. As a ZZer, I don't like cube rotation. So I started to oriente the edges.
Honesly, F2L 4 is lucky. I did U' L' U2 L instead of L' U L in order to preserve the pair in the slot. Therefore the OLL and the PLL were easier.


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 2, 2012)

Scramble: D2 L F' R2 D B L' D2 R B R' D2 R2 F2 U2 R' F2 L F2 D2 L'
Cross: x' U R F U L z2 u'
F2L 1: R2 F R2 F'
F2L 2: R' U R d R U R'
F2L 3+4: U2 L U' L' U2 L U2 L2 U L
OLL: U r U R' U R U2 x' U L' U L U2 L'
PLL: U R U R' U' D R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 U' D'
Next: B L F R F R U B D B U B U R U L B D B R


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 2, 2012)

B L F R F R U B D B U B U R U L B D B R
why the silly scramble

zE'FE2F'R2FM2UR2UR'U'MRU'r' f2b 15/15
R'UR2Dr'U2rD'R2U'r cmll 11/26
U'M'U'MU'M2UMU2MU2 11/37

U' L' B' L' B D' R' U' L' U' R2 F2 L2 U2 F2 D' F2 B2 L2 U


----------



## TheProdust (Aug 2, 2012)

Cross: R' D' B' L2
First Pair: L' U' L U L' U' L y' L' U' L
Second Pair: U2 R U2 R' L U' L'
Third Pair: U R U' R' 
Last Pair: U R' U' R U2 R' U R
2 Look OLL: U FW R U R' U' FW' Antisune: U' R U2 R' U' R U' R'
PLL: U2 R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R

Next: F2 R' U B' U D' B' F2 U' L2 R2 B' U F R U' L' U2 R2 L B D B L U'


----------



## cubersmith (Aug 2, 2012)

TheProdust said:


> Next: F2 R' U B' U D' B' F2 U' L2 R2 B' U F R U' L' U2 R2 L B D B L U'



R2 D R2 D2 R2 D //Cross
U2 L U L' //F2L 1
U2 R' U' R L' U L //F2L 2
U R' U' R U2 R' U R //F2L 3
U2 R U' R' d R' U' R //F2L 4
R U R' U' r R' U R U' r' //OLL
y2 R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 //PLL

=65 

Next: B2 U2 F2 D2 B D2 B L2 R2 F' L2 D' R F2 D F2 R2 F' D R F2


----------



## mDiPalma (Aug 2, 2012)

y' 
U R2 x U2 R' x' d' B2 (eoline 6)
z U' R2 D' R' U2 R' U' z' (left 7)
U R U' R U R U' R U' R' U R U (right+oll skip 13)
y R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R (u perm 11)
=37 zzoh meh

D' F2 L F2 L2 F' B2 D2 U2 B' F' U' R B L2 R D B' U D


----------



## PandaCuber (Aug 2, 2012)

mDiPalma said:


> D' F2 L F2 L2 F' B2 D2 U2 B' F' U' R B L2 R D B' U D



D F' D
F' U' L2 U' M' U
xy2 r U' r' U' M2 R' U2 M2 r' U' r
U x' F U' R U L' U2 R' U2 r 
U2 M U MU' M'U2 M' U M2 U u2M' u2 M'
=44
Getting better. 

F2 D' R2 U F2 U B2 U2 B2 L2 F2 L U R2 B' L2 D2 L U L2 F'


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 2, 2012)

Scramble: F2 D' R2 U F2 U B2 U2 B2 L2 F2 L U R2 B' L2 D2 L U L2 F'
Cross: F L D' L' D2
F2L 1: U' R' U R' F R F' R
F2L 2: d L' U L R' U R
F2L 3: U2 R U R'
F2L 4: y' R U2 R' U' R U R'
OLLCP: U2 l' U2 L U L' U' L U L' U l
EPLL: R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 U'
Next: B2 L2 R D2 U2 B2 L' D2 F2 D' L D R' D R' F' L B2


----------



## PandaCuber (Aug 2, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> Next: B2 L2 R D2 U2 B2 L' D2 F2 D' L D R' D R' F' L B2



F'UR2D'L2F2r'F 
R2U'r' Ur2UR'URU'R'UR
UL'U2RU'R'U2LRU'R'
U2M'UM'U2MU'M2U'M
~45. 
Atleast im getting consistent sub 50 
D U R2 D' L2 B2 L2 D2 B2 F2 U' L D' U2 L' F' L U2 L F L'


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 2, 2012)

> D U R2 D' L2 B2 L2 D2 B2 F2 U' L D' U2 L' F' L U2 L F L'


z2F'M'B'RrF' 6/6
r'Ur'Ur2'RUR 8/14
U'F2RD'R'F'RDR2F'r 11/25
U2M'U2MU'M'U'M2UMU2MU2 13/38

bleh, at least i knew the cool alg
F' B2 L2 U' D' B' L' D F' L B2 L B2 D2 R' U2 R2 D2 B2 U2


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 2, 2012)

5BLD said:


> F' B2 L2 U' D' B' L' D F' L B2 L B2 D2 R' U2 R2 D2 B2 U2



y' F' U' R U' (U' D) R' (U D') F // nub x-cross [8]
x R U' R2' F2 R U2 F2 U' x // nub 2nd pair [8/16]
y' R2 U2 R' y' R U R' U' y R U2 R F R F' // nub 3rd pair [13/29]
U2 R U' R' U R' F R F' // 4th pair + EO [9/38]
U2 R U' L' U R' U' L U // COLL [9/47]
M2' U' M' U2 M U' M2' // EPLL [7/54]

Ew.

Next: F R2 F' B2 R F' B U' L F2 R2 L2 B' U2 R2 U2 D2 F U2


----------



## mDiPalma (Aug 2, 2012)

@ F' B2 L2 U' D' B' L' D F' L B2 L B2 D2 R' U2 R2 D2 B2 U2

U' D' x' U r D' z (eoline and rotate 5)
R' U R U z' R2 U2 R U L (left and permute corners 9)
U R U R U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R' (right 10)
U R' U R U2 R' U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' U R U (auf 2gll auf 17)
=41 but mostly 2 gen

but do emodrach's scramble


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 2, 2012)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> F R2 F' B2 R F' B U' L F2 R2 L2 B' U2 R2 U2 D2 F U2


B U D' R2 F' R2 F2 D2 F2 R L2 D [12: EOL + 222 block]
L2 U2 R' U R [17: Right block]
U' L' U' L U2 L' U L' U2 L U L' U2 L [31: long left block]
R U R' U' R' U2' R U R' U R2' U2' R' U' [45: ZZLL Pi]

45 HTM

D' L2 R2 F2 D F2 R2 D U2 L2 U' B R B' D2 L' D2 F U B R


----------



## PandaCuber (Aug 2, 2012)

Pyjam said:


> D' L2 R2 F2 D F2 R2 D U2 L2 U' B R B' D2 L' D2 F U B R



x'z'MBM2DLU2
xU'r'U'r2U2RU'r2URU'R'
U'R2DR'U2RD'R'U2R'
M'UMUM'U'M'U'M2U'r2U2M'U2M
=39 YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY subbbbb 400000 boyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy.

R B2 R' D2 B2 L' B2 L B2 F2 L' F D L2 F2 D' R2 F U L' R'


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 2, 2012)

R B2 R' D2 B2 L' B2 L B2 F2 L' F D L2 F2 D' R2 F U L' R'

y2 U' R L B' U' F*'* U2 x2 // Cross
U R U' R' y' R' U2 R // 1st pair
y R' U2 R U R' U' R // 2nd pair
L U L' y' R' F R U' F2 U2 r U r' // 3rd and 4th pairs
F U R U' R' y' U R' U R U2 R' // OLL predicting CP skip
M2' U' M' U2 M U' M2' U2 // EPLL

B D2 F' D2 B2 U2 L2 D2 R2 U2 B D B L' F2 D2 L D2 F2 D R'

EDIT: Fixed.


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 2, 2012)

Ranzha, I think there's something wrong with the cross.



Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> B D2 F' D2 B2 U2 L2 D2 R2 U2 B D B L' F2 D2 L D2 F2 D R'


F R' F L U B' [6: EO]
U R2 L F2 U' [11: EOL + 222 block]
L2 U' L U R U L' U2 R U R U R [24: F2L -1 slot]
U L U2 L' U L U [31: solved but 3 corners]
R' U L U' R U L' [38: Niklas]

38 HTM

U' B2 D2 B2 R2 D' L2 D F2 U R D' L U' L U B R B2 F'


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 3, 2012)

5BLD said:


> D U R2 D' L2 B2 L2 D2 B2 F2 U' L D' U2 L' F' L U2 L F L' :
> 
> z2F'M'B'RrF' 6/6
> r'Ur'Ur2'RUR 8/14
> ...


Sorry but 1st step is wrong!


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 3, 2012)

Pyjam said:


> Sorry but 1st step is wrong!



4 corners and 4 edges wrong, he must have done 1 turn wrong in inspection.


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 3, 2012)

Oops, will fix at some point today


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 3, 2012)

I miscrambled somewhere... Ill look for where or maybe find a solution for the actual scranble too later...


----------



## irontwig (Aug 3, 2012)

Pyjam said:


> U' B2 D2 B2 R2 D' L2 D F2 U R D' L U' L U B R B2 F'



U' B2 D' B' F2 U' B U F U' B2 R L D L' F L' F2 R F R' F' D' F2 D L R2 (27)

U' B2 D'
B' F' U'.B' R
L D L' F L'
F2 R F R' F' D' F2 D L R2

.= U F' U' B U F U' B'

Next: U2 F L F R2 F L F2 D R' L' U2 D2 F D R B F D R L2 D' R2 B2 R'


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 3, 2012)

Sorry. I did an L instead of L'. the new solution:
D U R2 D' L2 B2 L2 D2 B2 F2 U' L D' U2 *L2* L' F' L U2 L F L'
z2F'M'B'RrF' 
r'Ur'Ur2'RUR 
U'F2RD'R'F'RDR2F'r 
U2M'U2MU'M'U'M2UMU2MU2 

------



> U2 F L F R2 F L F2 D R' L' U2 D2 F D R B F D R L2 D' R2 B2 R'



x2DR'U2MB2 5/5
r'U'FR'F2R'U'F'R(U2R' 11/16
RU)R'U'R'FRF' 8/24
UM'U2MUM'U2M'U2 9/33

U2R'RU= U2U= U' so 3 moves saved
30 total

next R L B' D' L2 U B2 L D R2 F' D2 R2 B2 D2 R2 B R2


----------



## mDiPalma (Aug 3, 2012)

z (U2 D2) L' x U x U' x' U' D' x' (hard eoline 6)
z' R2 U R' U R' U' R U R' U' R (right 11)
z R' U' R2 U2 R' U2 z' (left 6)
U2 R' U' R U' L U' R' U L' U2 R (coll 12)
U' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 (epll 12)
=47 speedsolve minded zzoh

D' U2 R U R F L' D F D2 B' U2 R L2 B D F2 B' L' U L' F2 B2 D2 L2


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 3, 2012)

1st Roux attempts. Tips welcome.



PandaCuber said:


> R B2 R' D2 B2 L' B2 L B2 F2 L' F D L2 F2 D' R2 F U L' R'



For any reason, I thought it was the last scramble.

D L2 U2 L U' F L' U
R' U' M' U2 M U' L'
U R' U' R2 r' U2 R' [U R
R' U'] U' R U R' U R2 U' L' U R' U' R x'
M U M U M' U M'
U M' U2 M' U M2 U M U2 M

51 STM



mDiPalma said:


> D' U2 R U R F L' D F D2 B' U2 R L2 B D F2 B' L' U L' F2 B2 D2 L2



L2 D2 L' D U' F2 R F2
R2 r U' R' U2 R2 U R' F R F' R
B' R2 U R2' U' R2 U' S R2' F z'
U2 M' U2 M' U M U M2 U2

38 STM

F2 R2 U D B' R' U' D' B' D' F' U2 F L2 F2 R2 B' U2 B R2 B2


----------



## Benjamins (Aug 3, 2012)

*



F2 R2 U D B' R' U' D' B' D' F' U2 F L2 F2 R2 B' U2 B R2 B2

Click to expand...

*y
U F2 R2 U2 R // Pseudo xcross
L' U L U2 F' U' F // 2nd pair
D' L U2 L' D // 3rd pair
L U' L' // 4rd pair
U L F' L' U' L U F U' L' // OLL
M2 U' M' U2 M U M2 U' // L6E style finish

38 Moves

D L2 B2 L D R2 D R D' F2 B L' D' R B' R2 D2 L' U2 F2 U2 L' R2 D2 L'


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 3, 2012)

Benjamins said:


> D L2 B2 L D R2 D R D' F2 B L' D' R B' R2 D2 L' U2 F2 U2 L' R2 D2 L'


D R L2 U R y R' y R x' U2 x' [8: left block]
M2 U M U' M U R2 U' R' U2 F R F' [21: right block]
R' D R' U2' R D' R' U2' R' [30: COLL U]
U M' U M2 U2 M' U
x' U2 M U2 M'

41 STM

U2 R2 F L2 F2 U2 F' D2 U2 B L2 R B2 D R D' R' B2 L2


----------



## mDiPalma (Aug 3, 2012)

D R L2 (nice up smash 3)
d' (L R') U2 R U' R U R' U2 R U' R' (happy feet 12)
z R2 U2 R2 U2 R U z' (that aint falco 6)
R U2 R' U L U' R U L2 U R' U' L U2 (wombo combo 14)
=35 zzoh 
where u at?

D B2 D2 B2 R' D' U2 F' L2 U2 R2 L U B2 R' B2 F' L' D2 R2 D' F L2


----------



## uvafan (Aug 4, 2012)

EOLine+easy block: U F' U L' U' B' D' (7)
Left: U' L U2 L2 (4,11)
Right: U2 R2 U R2 U R U2 R2 U' R' U R U R' U2 R (16,27)
COLL: R U R' U R U L' U R' U' L (11,38)
EPLL: R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U' (12,50)

F2 D' U' R2 B2 R2 U D' R L F D R F2 R B D2 B D' B2 F R2 B2 L R


----------



## Rpotts (Aug 4, 2012)

mDiPalma said:


> D R L2 (nice up smash 3)
> d' (L R') U2 R U' R U R' U2 R U' R' (happy feet 12)
> z R2 U2 R2 U2 R U z' (that aint falco 6)
> R U2 R' U L U' R U L2 U R' U' L U2 (wombo combo 14)
> ...



Poor Zhu.


----------



## mDiPalma (Aug 4, 2012)

Rpotts said:


> Poor Zhu.



u no it

@F2 D' U' R2 B2 R2 U D' R L F D R F2 R B D2 B D' B2 F R2 B2 L R 
U R2 x' U' L2 x U' R' F z (oof 7)
U' R U R' U2 z' (i should buy a lottery ticket 5)
U2 R U R' U R' U R' U' R (right 10)
L U' R' U L2 U2 R L2 U' R' U L2 U R L U' (ok ya i zbll-cheated 16)
=38

B' L' B2 F D U L' U' R2 B U2 B F2 D2 F' L' U2 D L2 F'


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 4, 2012)

uvafan said:


> F2 D' U' R2 B2 R2 U D' R L F D R F2 R B D2 B D' B2 F R2 B2 L R



ZZ:
B' U R2 B' U2 L2 U' L F' [9: EOL]
U' R L U2 L' U L2 R' U R U2 L [13/21: left block]
U R U' R' U' R' U2 R U' R2 U' R' U2 R U' R' [16/37: right block]
F U R U' R' U R U2 R' U' R U R' F' U [15/52: ZZLL]

52 HTM 

Roux:
U L' U F D U2 R' U (x') [8: Left block]
U M2 U' R' U' r2 U' M' [U' R] [8/16: Right block]
[R' U] U R U R' U R2 U' L' U R' U' L [12/28: COLL Pi]
M' U' M' U' M U' M' U M U2 M U [12/40]
(x) U2 M2 U2 M2 [4/44]

44 STM - 54 HTM



mDiPalma said:


> B' L' B2 F D U L' U' R2 B U2 B F2 D2 F' L' U2 D L2 F'



ZZ:
F U2 B' D L2 B D' [7: EOL]
U' L2 U2 L U2 L' U L' R2 U' L' [11/18: LB]
R' U' R2 U' R' U' R' U R' U2 R U2 [12/30: RB]
(y') M' U2' r U' l U2' r' U r' R2 U2' R2' [13/43: PLL F]

43 HTM

D L2 B2 R2 U2 L2 U' F2 U B2 R F R2 U2 B' U L2 F R' B U


----------



## PandaCuber (Aug 4, 2012)

Pyjam said:


> D L2 B2 R2 U2 L2 U' F2 U B2 R F R2 U2 B' U L2 F R' B U



U2 R' F' D' U b U' 
z' y U R U' R' U2 r' U' M' r U r' 
U' R UR' U RUL'UR'U'L
M'UM'U2M'UMU'MU2MUF2M2F2R2

Ah 46. 

L2 U F2 L2 D R2 D L2 U' R2 D2 L D R F U2 B2 F R D' R2


----------



## ottozing (Aug 4, 2012)

L U L2 F2 L' F L U2
R U' R U R2' U' R U
R' U R' U' Lw' U' R' U
x' R' U R U'
z' R' F R F' U2 R2 B' R' B R'
M2' U2 M' U' M2' U' M2' U' M'

Next - F2 U L U R U R F' D R B R B U2 R U' B' U B D B D' B D2 B2


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 4, 2012)

ottozing said:


> F2 U L U R U R F' D R B R B U2 R U' B' U B D B D' B D2 B2


D' U' B L' D2 [5: 222 block]
U2 F2 U R' F R L' U2 L2 R U R' U L' [14/19: F2L-1 slot]
U2 R U2' R' [4/23: F2L avec phasing]
(y) R U R' U R U2' [6/29: Sune]
R2 U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L U' [11/40: PLL J]

40 HTM

U' B2 F2 U' F2 U2 F2 L2 U B2 F2 L U' B2 L2 R' F D2 B R


----------



## mDiPalma (Aug 4, 2012)

L2 x U D x' U R' F (eoline+pair 6)
R2 U2 z U R' U' z' U' R U R2 U2 R' (right+pair 11)
z R U' R' U2 R' U R U' R' U z' (Pyjam's-Advanced-Last-Block-Method 10)
y' L' B U2 B' L B L' U2 L B' (commute lol 10)
=37 darn, the multiblocking felt more efficient

B' U L2 U' R2 L' D2 U2 F U' F' R2 L2 D2 R2 D R2 L F U2


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 4, 2012)

mDiPalma said:


> z R U' R' U2 R' U R U' R' U z' (Pyjam's-Advanced-Last-Block-Method 10)


I don't understand.
That said, nice solve.



mDiPalma said:


> B' U L2 U' R2 L' D2 U2 F U' F' R2 L2 D2 R2 D R2 L F U2


Basic ZZ, no optimisation, useless phasing (I don't know ZZLL for Sune/AS cases) :

B' L2 R' F R' D [EOL]
R' U R [RB block]
L U L2' U L' [LF block] 
U R U2 L' U L U' L' [LB block]
R' U' R U2 R' U R U2' R' [RF block + useless phasing]
L' U2 L U L' U L [AntiSune]
U R' U2' R U R' U2' L U' R U L' [PLL J]

50 HTM

R L D L' U' R' F L' B L2 U L2 U' L2 U2 L2 F2 U2 D' F2


----------



## mDiPalma (Aug 4, 2012)

Pyjam said:


> I don't understand.


Pyjam's-Advanced-Last-Block-Method = LPELL

z U' x U2 x' z U' F B z' (eoline 5)
R' D R (D' U) R U R2 (square+pair 7)
z' R U' R U2 R' U R (right 7)
z R' U R U' (pair 4)
L U' L' U R' U2 R U2 L U' R' U2 L' U' R U (zzll)

lol but 7 moves cancel :0
so...

z U' x U2 x' z U' F B z' (5)
R' D R (D' U) R U R2 (7)
z' R U' R U2 R' U' (6)
R U2 L U' R' U2 L' U' R U (10)
=29 lol

F U D2 R F2 L R2 U' D' L2 F2 R F D B2 L' B2 R L' B'


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 4, 2012)

OK. I'm not LPELL's inventor.
I'm working on a better recognition system.
It's done for the cases where the pair is made (R U' R').
For the R U R' cases, it's still not very satisfying.

*@ = FR edge*


Spoiler: LPELL cases for FR slot


----------



## Benjamins (Aug 4, 2012)

F U D2 R F2 L R2 U' D' L2 F2 R F D B2 L' B2 R L' B'

z2
u M F // FB
U R' U2 R2 U' M U2 M' r U *r'* // SB
*L* F U F' U' *L'* // CLL
*[L' B' L, S']
U R r // up to L3E

insert at * : [*L'* B' L, S']

2 moves canceled = 29 Moves baby

D' B D' L' U' D2 B' F2 D' B' D U' B' D2 F2 R' U2 F' B' U F2 B L F L'


----------



## mDiPalma (Aug 4, 2012)

D2 R' F2 z' U' B (eoline 5)
R U' R' z' U' R' U R2 L' U2 R2 U' L' U2 R' U' R' U R U R (f2l 20)
U R U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R U (lol coll+epll skip 13)
=38 zzoh

R2 L2 F B R F2 U' R' D2 F2 U D R' D U2 R2 F R' B F


----------



## PandaCuber (Aug 4, 2012)

Benjamins said:


> D' B D' L' U' D2 B' F2 D' B' D U' B' D2 F2 R' U2 F' B' U F2 B L F L'



B' U2 L B u2
r U' R' U2 r' U M U2 R2 r U' R 
U2R'U'RULU'R'Ux
M U M' U M' U2 M' U M2 U' D2 M' D2 M'

Exactly 40  So my sub 40 wasnt really a sub 40, so this is my pb i guess.

U B2 L2 R2 D B2 D' R2 D2 R2 B R2 F U F2 L' B F2 L2 R' U2


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 4, 2012)

> U B2 L2 R2 D B2 D' R2 D2 R2 B R2 F U F2 L' B F2 L2 R' U2





Spoiler



y2RUB2UM'.F'
R' insert at . to make SB nicer
RUR'(*M*)UrR2U R <-- *insertion*
R' U2 F U2 F U2 F' (U2R- R'U2) MU2RUR2 

now solve LSE with setup move (y2)R2U'(y2) before the scramble to get
MU2M'UM'U2M'UM'U'M'U'

Undoing setup will be R2U cancelling none. And LSE is too long. So I go hunt for a place where i can insert a move to change LSE.
y2RUB2UM'.F'
.R'
RUR'(*M2*)UrR2U R <-- *changed insertion*
R' U2 F U2 F U2 F' *U2RU'R2* 

now solve LSE with setup move y2R2Uy2
looking for a start and finish with M2... M2U'M'UMU'MUM2UMU'M2 perhaps?
M2 will cancel with the R2 you see. The M2 at the end would cancel with the setup undoing (R2U)

our solution becomes:


y2RUB2UM' R' F'// FB 
RUR'M2UrR2*U R*// SB-1E 
*R' U2*FU2FU2F'U2R*U'R2//CMLL+solveNMblock 
M2U'M'UMU'MUM2UMU'M2 R2U //LSE 

I got confused when I was taking away moves from so many cancellations so I will rewrite and count:
y2RUB2UM' R' F'// FB 7/7
RUR'M2UrR2U'// SB-1E 8/15
FU2FU2F'U2RU'r2//CMLL+solveNMblock 9/24
U'M'UMU'MUM2UMU'r2U //LSE 11/35

next: D2 B2 L2 D2 F' D2 B' F2 R2 F2 R2 D' L R' D2 L2 D' B F L U*


----------



## Benjamins (Aug 4, 2012)

> U B2 L2 R2 D B2 D' R2 D2 R2 B R2 F U F2 L' B F2 L2 R' U2



sorry for doing this one again but found this fun solution :

y
F R U2 F' R 
U' R U' R' U R U' R'
U L U2 L' U L U' L' 
U' M U2 M'
f R U R' U' R U R' U' f' U'


----------



## ottozing (Aug 5, 2012)

x' y' U2 L F' y R' F R U' R' F R (Xcross)
R U' R' y R U R2' U' R U' R' U' R (F2L-1&2)
Lw U2 L2' U' L2 U' Lw' (F2L-3 + EO)
U2 F R' F' Rw U R U' Rw' (COLL)
M2' U' M U2 M' U' M2' U2 (EPLL)

U F' U' L' D L D R B2 U2 L2 U2 L' U B' L2 U2 B' U2 L F L D L F


----------



## PandaCuber (Aug 5, 2012)

ottozing said:


> U F' U' L' D L D R B2 U2 L2 U2 L' U B' L2 U2 B' U2 L F L D L F



z'y' D' B M' F
R U' M2 R' U r2 U' M2 R' U R
R' U Rw U2 R2' F R F' R
U M' U' M' U' M2 U M U M U M'

=36. LSE computer solved, i have no way how to make my lse fmc. :/
But nice blocks, rightttt? 

D2 R' D2 L' D2 F2 L2 F2 R2 F2 R B' L' R' D' B' D2 U2 B L2 R'


----------



## Ked Ki (Aug 5, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> D2 R' D2 L' D2 F2 L2 F2 R2 F2 R B' L' R' D' B' D2 U2 B L2 R'



D2 R F' L' B' D' R' D' (EOLine 8/8)
R2 U2 (Right 1x2x2 2/10)
R' U2 L' U' L2 U L U' L' U' L (Left 1x2x3 11/21)
U2 R U R U R U' R' U' R2 (Right 1x2x3 and U-perm 21/42)
B' L' B L F' L' B' L F B (L3C 10/52)
U2 (AUF 1/53)

First time trying this, and clearly not particularly good, move-count wise. Guess that's what happens with ZZ...

Scramble: F L U2 L' R' U L R2 U2 L' D' U B F2 D2 B2 U2 R U B2 L' D2 F' L2 R' F R' B F2 R'


----------



## ottozing (Aug 5, 2012)

Rw' U F Uw2 F Rw2 U (7, 7)
F2 Rw2 F R L D L2 (7, 14)
F' U F2 R2 F' (5, 19)
R U2 R U' R2 U R (7, 26)
F' R U2 R' U2 R' F R U R U' R' U2 (13, 39)

next - L' D' F' L' F' D' L F' D2 L2 D2 F D' L' D' L F D2 L2 F2 U L U F U'


----------



## Ked Ki (Aug 5, 2012)

ottozing said:


> next - L' D' F' L' F' D' L F' D2 L2 D2 F D' L' D' L F D2 L2 F2 U L U F U'



U F' U2 F L' F2 L D x (xxcross)
L U' L' U L' U2 L U' B' U B (3rd Pair)
U' L' U' L y' (EO)
R U R' U R U R' (EP)
D' L D R2 D' L' D (Corner 3-cycle)
R B D2 B' R U2 R' B D2 B' R (2 corner twist) 

(47 HTM)

Scramble: B R' D F' D F' U2 B2 R' B2 L' R' U L U2 L' R' U' F' D L2 D' U B L' R D F2 U F


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 5, 2012)

> B R' D F' D F' U2 B2 R' B2 L' R' U L U2 L' R' U' F' D L2 D' U B L' R D F2 U F



Rouxy stuff- Roux linear FMC

y'z2F' R' F' r R2 E2 F' 7/7 FB
U'rU *R *4/11 SB-1E*
R'*F2RU2LF'L'F U2*R *10-3/18 CMLL, SB*
M'*UM'U'M2UM'UMU2 10/28 LSE 
R'U 2/*30STM* undo setup

next scramble: L2 R2 U2 B' D2 F U2 R2 F2 D2 R2 D B' U L F' D' U2 L2 R2 F'


----------



## uvafan (Aug 5, 2012)

x2
EOLine: U' B U D' F R' D (7)
Left: U' L2 U' L2 U R U' R' U R U' L' (12,19)
Right: U R2 U2 R U R U R U R' U' R U2 R' U' R U R' U2 R (20,39)
OCLL: U R U R' U R U2 R' (8,47)
PLL: Jperm U' (14,61)

L D2 L F R D B' U' B L D' B R' U2 D2 L' R B U R B2 F2 U' D F2


----------



## mDiPalma (Aug 5, 2012)

x' U' R' D' R' z U' z' D' x (D U') y (eoline 7)
R2 U R' U' R U R' z (pseudo-f2l 7) 
U' z U x U2 x' U' x U2 z U R2 U' z' x' U2 R z' R z U2 z' U2 (13)
=27
lol i cheated again click me
D' U2 F' R L B2 R' L2 D U R L2 D2 L U2 F L2 R F2 L2 F2 R F2 D2 U2


----------



## ThomasJE (Aug 6, 2012)

mDiPalma said:


> D' U2 F' R L B2 R' L2 D U R L2 D2 L U2 F L2 R F2 L2 F2 R F2 D2 U2



An OH solve:

D' U2 F' R L B2 R' L2 D U R L2 D2 L U2 F L2 R F2 L2 F2 R F2 D2 U2

x2 // Inspection
R' D' R' L2' d' F R' F' // Cross
U2 R U' R' U' F' U F // F2L 1
d2' F U2 F' U R U' R' // F2L 2
y' U F' U F U2 R U2 R' U2 R U' R' // F2L 3
y2 U' R U R' U2 R U R' // F2L 4
U F U R U' R' F' // EO
U2 L' U' L U' L' U2' L // CO
U' M2 U M2 U M U2 M2 U2 M U2 // PLL (+ table abuse)
View at alg.garron.us

Next: D B2 D B2 F2 D2 L2 F2 U' F2 U' R B2 F' L U2 L' D B F' L


----------



## mDiPalma (Aug 6, 2012)

y
R U' R' x D' U2 (eoline 5)
x' z D2 U' R2 D R L2 D2 (it seemed like an efficient idea at the time 7)
U' R' U R U' R' D' (lol but it sucked 7)
R U2 R' U R' U' R' U z' (and now i cry 8)
R U R' U R U' R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' (but it's ok because God permuted the corners for me 15)
U2 R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' (and now i epll 12)
=54 htm in 19.80 zzoh in WR orientation
lol >2.7 tps

D2 U' B2 F' U' B R' F B' L2 R' F U R' U R' F2 B' D2 F'


----------



## irontwig (Aug 6, 2012)

Trying to be as badass as Attila:

D U L U' B' R' B R' U R U' B R [Corners+4 edges]
F' B L' F2 B2 R [Two edges]
F2 U F B' R F B' D2 F B' [Lucky LSE]
29f/24s

Next: U2 R F2 D' B' F' L' D2 L2 F' D L D2 L B' R2 D2 L B U' D' L' R U' B2


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 6, 2012)

mDiPalma said:


> D2 U' B2 F' U' B R' F B' L2 R' F U R' U R' F2 B' D2 F'


Roux :
U R2 U' x F r2 U L' U2 x' // (7) LB
U M U' M' r U' R' U' R2 U' R2 U r U r' // (15/22) RB
L U2 L' U' L U' L' // (7/29) CO
M U' M U M // (5/34) EO
M2 U M' U2 M U M2 U // (8/42) PLL U

41 STM (1 move cancelled)

I haven't seen this :


irontwig said:


> U2 R F2 D' B' F' L' D2 L2 F' D L D2 L B' R2 D2 L B U' D' L' R U' B2


ZZ :
F R2 D F' D2 // (5) EOL
L' U2 R2 L' U2 L2 R2 U' R' U L // (11/16) LB
U R U' R' U2 R U2 R' U' R2 U R' U' // (13/29) upper block! 
z' R U R' U R U L' U R' U' L U' // (12/41) COLL

41 HTM

NEXT = *R2' D2 R2 D' B2' R2' D R2 U' R2' U' R D2' F L' R D2' R B2' U2'*


----------



## mDiPalma (Aug 6, 2012)

lol anticlockwise double turns

x'
U'xU'Rx'UxD2 (xeoline 5)
R2UR'U2(L'R) 
UR2U'R2U2R2U'R'
D'RU2R'DRU2R
U'RU'RURURU'R'U'R2 
=38 zzoh

a tps master could prob sub 10 this oh solution on their first attempt

R F2 B U' F2 B U2 L F2 L D' R2 B2 L B F2 R' L' D L


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 6, 2012)

mDiPalma said:


> lol anticlockwise double turns


Provided for easy scrambling. 

Your start inspired me a funny solution:
B' U' R B D2 // (5) your EOL
R2 U R' U2 L' // (5/10) left block
R' U' L U' R2 U L' U z' // (8/18) pseudo F2L 
F U R U' R' U R U2 R' U' R U R' F' U' // (15/33) ZZLL Pi
L' // (1/34) undo premove... oups!

34 HTM.


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 6, 2012)

mDiPalma said:


> R F2 B U' F2 B U2 L F2 L D' R2 B2 L B F2 R' L' D L


ZZ
B L' R' U F' D' U2 L' D [9 EOL]
U' L U' L U' L' U' L U2 L2 U2 L' [12/21 LB]
U' R U' R U R U2' R U [9/30 RFB]
R' U R U R' U R [7/37 RBB with phasing]
F R F' L F R' F' L' U [9/46 corner perm]

46 HTM

L2 U F2 U2 L2 F2 D R2 D L2 U' B U L F' U' B R F D2 L


----------



## Cubenovice (Aug 6, 2012)

mDiPalma said:


> R F2 B U' F2 B U2 L F2 L D' R2 B2 L B F2 R' L' D L



linear blockbuilding stuff
D' L2 F' D2 
F2 R F2 R2 F 
B' R' B U B' R2 B U2 R'
U' F' U2 F U2 F2 leaves edge swap and some corners
B L' F L F' B' L2 F L F' L2 - twist J
L' U R U' L U R' U' - 3 cycle

ninja'd


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 7, 2012)

Pyjam said:


> L2 U F2 U2 L2 F2 D R2 D L2 U' B U L F' U' B R F D2 L


OK. Solo game :

Roux 41 STM :

R' D2 L' U2 L U L' U' L // LB
M' U R2 U R U' R2 U R U' R2' F R F' // RB
U2 R2 D R' U2' R D' R' U2' R' // CO
M' U M U M' U M2 U // EO + end

Next: F D R L' D' L' D' F U' L2 F' U2 F U2 B' L2 B' R2 F' U2
This one is easy with ZZ.


----------



## PandaCuber (Aug 7, 2012)

Pyjam said:


> Next: F D R L' D' L' D' F U' L2 F' U2 F U2 B' L2 B' R2 F' U2
> This one is easy with ZZ.



F' R U F' (4) 
L U L' U' R U' L2 U' L (9) 
R2 U R U' R2 U R U2 R2 U2 R' (11)
R' U L U' R U' L2 U' L2 U' L2 U2 L U'(14) 
=38 Yeah <3 Computer Generated. 

D2 B2 R2 B2 F2 U2 L' F2 R' D2 B2 F R' F2 L B U B D' B R'


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 7, 2012)

Why?


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 7, 2012)

Pyjam said:


> Next: F D R L' D' L' D' F U' L2 F' U2 F U2 B' L2 B' R2 F' U2
> This one is easy with ZZ.


F' R U F' // 4
L U L' U' R U' L2 U' L // 9/13
U' R' U R' U R U2 R U R U2 R' U R // 14/27
U2 x' R2' U2' R D R' U2' R D' R // 10/37 PLL A
*
37 HTM*

You see, humain brain beats the computer with a regular PLL A. 

*EDIT: *Or, with a little more thought:
F' R U F' // EOL 
L U L' U' R U' L2 U' L // Left block
U' R' U R' U R U' L U' R U L' R U2 R' U R U2 // Solved.

*31 HTM*


----------



## pdilla (Aug 7, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> D2 B2 R2 B2 F2 U2 L' F2 R' D2 B2 F R' F2 L B U B D' B R'



y' // insp
F2 R2 D R D2 // 2x2x2
R L U' L2 B L // 2x2x3
F R2 F2 U F // EO
U' R2 U2 R' U R' U R2 U R // LS
y R' U R U' R2 U2 R U R' U R2 U' R' U R // RULL
U2 // AUF
41 HTM
alg.garron

Next: U' B2 L2 B2 U2 B2 U B2 F2 L2 U' B' F2 L U2 R' F' D U L'


----------



## PandaCuber (Aug 7, 2012)

Pyjam said:


> Why?



I suck at FMC. And I also suck at ZZ.


----------



## mDiPalma (Aug 7, 2012)

D' F' R U B2 R' U x2 (eocross might be a reasonable alternative to zz2h)
R U2 L U L' 
U2 R' U' L' U' L
U R U' R' U R U R'
U2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R'
M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U' M2 U'
around 42 moves

but i'll sacrifice 10 moves for +2 tps anyday

F U' D2 F B' U' B' U' R2 L U R F' D L2 D L U B' L


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 7, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> I suck at FMC. And I also suck at ZZ.


We're supposed to be there to play a game.
I didn't select this scramble randomly. 
As I said, it was an easy ZZ scramble. A good occasion to try a ZZ solve.


----------



## PandaCuber (Aug 8, 2012)

mDiPalma said:


> F U' D2 F B' U' B' U' R2 L U R F' D L2 D L U B' L



U' D' R z2 y U M2 F' (6)
R2 U M U' M' r U2 R U' R' U2 R' (12)
U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' (8)
M' U2 M' U2 M U' M' U2 M2 U' r2 U2 M' U2 M' (15)
=41 Ohh so close. 

U R2 U L2 R2 U' L2 F2 U' R2 U2 B U F' D' B' F L' U L U'


----------



## Benjamins (Aug 8, 2012)

I found this nice Roux solution, but can´t find a good finish.. Can someone find a good solution?

y2 z'

f2 L f' M2 F' // FB
M U' R' U2 r' U' r // SB minus 1 edge 
F R U R' U' F' // CMLL
M' //EO


----------



## A Leman (Aug 8, 2012)

Benjamins said:


> I found this nice Roux solution, but can´t find a good finish.. Can someone find a good solution?
> 
> y2 z'
> 
> ...



you could finish with U2 L2 DM2D’ (MU2M’ D’ MU2M’D) r2 
but roux is not friendly when you forget an edge


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 8, 2012)

> U R2 U L2 R2 U' L2 F2 U' R2 U2 B U F' D' B' F L' U L U'



U2 
z2y' 
E'Br2FUR'UR'U'R2UR2 
xUM2UR'U'R'U'r U'M2U'L 
D2L2B'L2D2R2FL2
*33 stm*

U2 F2 U' F2 L2 B2 D L2 D F2 U2 L B' R F2 U' F D' B' R2 F


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 8, 2012)

Benjamins said:


> I found this nice Roux solution, but can´t find a good finish.. Can someone find a good solution?
> 
> y2 z'
> 
> ...





A Leman said:


> you could finish with U2 L2 DM2D’ (MU2M’ D’ MU2M’D) r2
> but *roux is not friendly when you forget an edge*


Yes it is! If you went for cancellations it would be able to be a 13 or 12 move finish which is nice.
I've done 31s that have missing edges..


----------



## PandaCuber (Aug 8, 2012)

5BLD said:


> z2y'
> 
> E'Br2FUR'UR'U'R2UR2
> xUM2UR'U'R'U'r
> ...



Are you sure? Mr. Silly.


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 8, 2012)

Dargh! You know what I did? I solved the scramble
U R2 U L2 R2 U' L2 F2 U' R2 U2 B U F' D' B' F L' U L U
FML

nothing which a bit of magic can't solve:
U2 z2y' E'Br2FUR'UR'U'R2UR2 xUM2UR'U'R'U'r U'M2U'L D2L2B'L2D2R2FL2

*33 stm*


----------



## mDiPalma (Aug 8, 2012)

@U2 F2 U' F2 L2 B2 D L2 D F2 U2 L B' R F2 U' F D' B' R2 F

D2UB'L2RFU
x2
D'RUR'DRU'R 
L2ULU(R'L)UL'U2LU'(L'R) 
UR'URU2R'U2 
=33

U2 F' D2 B2 R' F2 R2 D B2 U2 D' L F R2 F L F' U' D L' B' U2 B2 R2 B'


----------



## Petro Leum (Aug 8, 2012)

B R' F R F' D' R2 L2 D U' L U L2 U' R2 L' U L U2 R2 U2 R' U' R2 U R U2 R' U' R' D' R U2 R' D R' U R' U R' U' R' U R U' R U' R2 U R U

new scramble:	U' L' F U L2 U' B F' L F' L U2 D' B2 L' U2 F L' D L2 B F' R D2 R


----------



## PandaCuber (Aug 8, 2012)

mDiPalma said:


> U2 F' D2 B2 R' F2 R2 D B2 U2 D' L F R2 F L F' U' D L' B' U2 B2 R2 B'



U2 B2 L B' R2 //5
z U R2 U R U' M U R2 U2 R' //10
F' L F L' U' L' U L //8
U' M' U M'
U M2 U M' U2 M //10

=33 :OOOOOOOOOO

U R2 F2 L2 D2 B2 U2 B2 U B2 D' R' U B2 F D B' L2 D U2 B2


----------



## mDiPalma (Aug 9, 2012)

R2x'U'x'Ux'U'x
R2LU'LU'L'
UR'U2L'UL'U'L'UL
U'R'U2RU'R'URUR' (pyjam's-advanced-last-pair-method)
d'rUR'U'r'FRF'
=39

or

R2x'U'x'Ux'U'x
LR2U'LU'L2UR'UR' (porkynator's-advanced-first-block-method)
U2L'U'LULU'LUL'
y2 
R2U'R'U'R2URUR2UR'URU
=38

sorry pyjam, apparently porkynator is cooler than you.

U2 B L2 B2 F' L2 U' R' D2 R' U R2 B2 D' B' F' R' B2 F' D2 R' D' F L2 B


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 9, 2012)

mDiPalma said:


> R2x'U'x'Ux'U'x
> R2LU'LU'L'
> UR'U2L'UL'U'L'UL
> U'R'U2RU'R'URUR' (pyjam's-advanced-last-pair-method)
> ...


x2 R2 F' U B' // Your start revisited
L R U2 L' U L2 // One block...
U R U2 L U R' U2 R' U' L' U R U L U R' // Pyjam's secret advanced block-building method (FOR YOUR EYES ONLY)
L' U' L U' L' U2 L // a simple Sune on the left finishes the upper layer and solves the cube

*33 HTM*

Only Chuck Norris can do it cooler.


----------



## PandaCuber (Aug 9, 2012)

mDiPalma said:


> U2 B L2 B2 F' L2 U' R' D2 R' U R2 B2 D' B' F' R' B2 F' D2 R' D' F L2 B



F' R2 U B' L' D' //I cheated cause I never learned how to do EO line....
R' U2 R' U R U R' U R U' R' L U2 R'
U'L'ULU'L'U2L'U'LU'LUL'U2LU'L'UL
UL'URU'LUR'
U2M2UM'U2MUM2
=56 LOL silly ZZ

Petrus Maybe?.
I had this amazing solve, but i scrambled wrong . and i lost it. boohoo. 

R2 B2 L2 R2 D' L2 U' F2 U L2 U' F' L B2 L D F' U' L' B2 L


----------



## mDiPalma (Aug 9, 2012)

@U2 B L2 B2 F' L2 U' R' D2 R' U R2 B2 D' B' F' R' B2 F' D2 R' D' F L2 B 

U F L' B2 L' B' D F R U2 //mDiPalma's-double-secret-right-two-layers-edge-orientation-and-blockbuilding-method-step-1
x2 z //Minh-Thai's-fancy-pants-simeultaneous-cube-rotation-strategy
R U R U' R' U R' //Pyjam's-trentieme-siecle-high-tech-coll-and-right-block-tactic
M2 U' F2 U' M' U M2 F2 U M d2 //speedsolving-wikis-ultra-convenient-ell-algorithm
=28


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 9, 2012)

Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious ! :tu


----------



## mDiPalma (Aug 9, 2012)

@R2 B2 L2 R2 D' L2 U' F2 U L2 U' F' L B2 L D F' U' L' B2 L 

y 
F' U' F' //eo 3
U R U' L2 D' L' U D2 L2 U2 L' U2 L U L' //line and left 15
U' R U2 R2 U' R' U' R U R' U2//right and wv 11
R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L //j perm 11
=40

D' B2 U' R' U2 D L F2 B2 D' U' L2 F U2 R' U B2 D' L' U2 R F D2 R' B2


----------



## A Leman (Aug 9, 2012)

5BLD said:


> Yes it is! If you went for cancellations it would be able to be a 13 or 12 move finish which is nice.
> I've done 31s that have missing edges..



5BLD would know better than me! I just never thought of doing partial second blocks. The fanciest trick I have been training with the second block is opposite CN(and the CMLL recognition afterwards). Sorry for the bad setup to a comm, that is still what I would do if i missed the edge on accident because comms are easy for me to see. 



PandaCuber said:


> R2 B2 L2 R2 D' L2 U' F2 U L2 U' F' L B2 L D F' U' L' B2 L



Roux FTW
Inspection x y2
F2LUBRF (6) first block
RU’r’U’r’ U (12) right square
R’ U’ r’ (15)right block
UFRUR’U’F’ (22) CMLL
M2 U2 M U’ M U2 (28) LSE

That is my favorite type of LSE: when it is just a setup to a 3 move like M U' M 

Next: B' L U' R D' F2 R L B D R F' L B D B R F' R' F2 U2 D' B' R' F2


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 9, 2012)

A Leman said:


> Next: B' L U' R D' F2 R L B D R F' L B D B R F' R' F2 U2 D' B' R' F2



z2
F L D' F R // Cross
R' U' R U2 R U' R' U y' R' U R // 1st pair
U F2 L F2 L' // 2nd pair
U' F' L U L' F // 3rd pair
U' R U' R' U R U R' // 4th pair
F (U R U' R') F' R' U' (R' F R F') U R // OLL
U2 (R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F') // PLL

U2 R2 B' U2 B D2 B2 R2 F D2 F' R' D2 B' R2 D' B' F2 U' L2 B2


----------



## Cubenovice (Aug 9, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> F' R2 U B' L' D' //I cheated cause I never learned how to do EO line....



Tip:
Then you better start practicing EO line...
First find your own (try several) and only then check jarcs to see the optimal solution.


----------



## mDiPalma (Aug 9, 2012)

@U2 R2 B' U2 B D2 B2 R2 F D2 F' R' D2 B' R2 D' B' F2 U' L2 B2 

x2 U x U2 R' U x D2 //eoline 5
U R' U' R U' R U' L U R //right 10
z R U' R' U' R U' R2 U' R2 U //left 10
z' U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R' //antisune 8
x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R //a perm 9
=42 minus some cancellations that i didn't see during solve
in 18.41 zzoh

L2 U F D2 U2 B' R' U2 D' L U2 B2 U2 D F U D' B' D2 R' B D' F D U'


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 9, 2012)

L2 U F D2 U2 B' R' U2 D' L U2 B2 U2 D F U D' B' D2 R' B D' F D U'

z' x2
L B' r2 D
U' r' U' R2 U R U' R' U' R U2 R'
U R U2 R' U' R U' R' L' U2 L U L' U L
M2 U2 M U M' U M' U' M2

40 STM lolcmll

D' F2 R2 U' R F' B' D B' U2 F' U2 L2 F D2 L2 F' L2 B'


----------



## PandaCuber (Aug 9, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> D' F2 R2 U' R F' B' D B' U2 F' U2 L2 F D2 L2 F' L2 B'



U' S' U2 F M F' //6
z' R U R U r R' U r //8
U R2 U' L' U R' U2 B' U L U R'//12
M U2 M2 U' M U M U M U'//10
=36 My FMC PB. 

U R' U' F' B U2 D2 L U' F' B2 D2 B2 D B2 U' F2 D F2 U B2


----------



## mDiPalma (Aug 9, 2012)

L U' B' F' D' F' U2 L2 D //xeoline 9
L2 R U' R' U' R z //left and pair 6

but i gtg right now, and i hope somebody else could find a cool continuation

the one i found ends in an A perm and is kind of


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 9, 2012)

U R' U' F' B U2 D2 L U' F' B2 D2 B2 D B2 U' F2 D F2 U B2

z' x2 U F' U F L2 F' R F' R' F
R U' M' U R2 U' R U2 R' U' R
U' R' U2 L U' R U L' U R' U R
U2 M' U' M' U2 M' U' M' U M' U2 M U

46 STM

B2 F2 R2 F2 D U L2 D' B2 U B2 L' D U' B2 L F' D U' R


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 9, 2012)

> U R' U' F' B U2 D2 L U' F' B2 D2 B2 D B2 U' F2 D F2 U B2





Spoiler



B'r'UM2l'.U'R
y'UM'UMU
.S2
y'M'r2U
.S'
y'U2r'R2U...R U2RU'R'/U'RU2R'../U2RU'r'U'M'
fi
l'U2RU'r'U2l2F'l'
..RU2R'
...r2=U2r'U'r....
....MU:[U'R'U,L])
....LU2L'U2L'BLB'
=BU2B' B' U' B U' F U' B' U F' U2 B


B'r'UM2l'S'U'R /FB 8/8
y'U2r'R2Ur2 /SBsquare 5/13
BU2B2U'BU'FU'B'UF'U2B /SB+CMLL 13 /26
M2U'M'UM'UMUr'U2M'U2r' /LSE+undo nonmatching 13/39
bad. LSE was a difficult one. I couldnt be bothered to insert cycles.

next D' L2 U F2 L2 U L2 D B2 D' F2 R B L R D' L2 U2 F2 R2 B
sorry, I had a shower then did it and got ninjad. I really dont have time to do ben's. Skip my scramble if you dont wanna do 2. IF this is the case then Ill do my own scramble later.


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 9, 2012)

B2 F2 R2 F2 D U L2 D' B2 U B2 L' D U' B2 L F' D U' R

U F' D2 F L F' z' //first block
U2 r2 U M U2 M U2 r U r' M U' M' U2 r' U' r //crappy second block
U [R U2 R': (R' F R F')3] //cmll
r U R' U' M' U R U' R' M' U M2 U' M' U2 M U2 //lse

lol 59 STM

D' L2 U F2 L2 U L2 D B2 D' F2 R B L R D' L2 U2 F2 R2 B

x2 //inspection
D R' U2 R' D' R U2 u' R' z x' //first block
r2 U' M U r2 U R U R2 //second block
U F R2 U' R2 U R2 U R2 f' U2 S //cmll
U M' U' M' U' M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U' M2 //lse

42STM

R2 U2 B' D2 U2 B U2 L2 U2 B' U2 L' D2 F2 R B2 U' F2 L B R


----------



## PandaCuber (Aug 10, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> D' L2 U F2 L2 U L2 D B2 D' F2 R B L R D' L2 U2 F2 R2 B



U' B' U z2 D R2 U R' D'
U'RU2R2U2R2U2R'U2RU'R'
L'URU'LUR'
U'MU'M'U'M'U2MUM2UM'U2M'

=41 Wow really good for a speedsolve.


> R2 U2 B' D2 U2 B U2 L2 U2 B' U2 L' D2 F2 R B2 U' F2 L B R



y'x2FMFM'F'BU
x'y2 URrUr'UR'U'RU'M2R'Ur
U R' U R2 D r' U2 r D' R2' U' R
UM'UM'UMUM'UM'U2MUM'U2M'R2

=50 lolol. 

L2 F2 L2 U L2 D2 F2 D' B2 U B2 F' L2 U R B2 D2 L B F2 R


----------



## ottozing (Aug 10, 2012)

z2 D R2' U' R D' U' L2 (cross + F2L-1 setup)
U' R' U R (F2L-1)
D' L' U L D (F2L-2)
y' R U2 R' U R U R' U R U' R' (F2L-3 + F2L-4 setup)
U L' U' L (F2L-4)
Rw U Rw' U2 R U2' R' U2 Rw U' Rw' (OLLCP)
U' M2' U M' U2 M U M2' (EPLL)

U2 L R' B2 L' R' B' U' B' L F B' D R F D R' F U' F2 U' R' F L2 R'


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 10, 2012)

ZZ:
L2 B' R' U F L2 R2 D // (8) EOL
R' U' L U2 R' U2 L2 U2 R U L // (11/19) LB
R U' R' U R U R2' U' R U' R' U R // (13/32) RB + OLL skip
R2' F' R U R U' R' F' R U2 R' U2' R' F2 R2 U' // (16/48) PLL G

48 HTM

B2 L2 R2 F L2 D2 U2 F U2 B F' D' R2 B' U B2 L' B' D' U


----------



## mDiPalma (Aug 10, 2012)

y U' R2 U' R' y' R2 U L' (U' D) R (U2 D2) (R' L) // xxeoline 11
L U' L' U' L U L U2 L U' L' // lol pair 11
U' R' U R U2 R' U2 R // lol pair 8
U x L2 D2 L' U2 L D2 L' U2 L' // last 3 corners 10
=40 but there has to be a better continuation after the xxeoline. i'll keep looking

or

d' R2 U' R' y' R2 U L' (U' D) R (U2 D2) R2 //xxeoline 11
U' L U2 R U2 L' U L2 U' L' U' L U L' U2 L U' L' //f2l and wv 18
U' y' l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 //a perm 10
=39 lolol
i can't think straight this morning

U' B R U R2 B L2 B L U B2 U2 R F2 L D B F' R2 L B D2 B2 F2 U


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 10, 2012)

ZZ - 44 HTM

R F R U B' D' R2 D
U R' U' R U L2 U R' U2 R' U2 L'
R' U2 R U' R' U R
U2 R U R2 U2 R' 
r U' r U2' R' F R U2' r2' F U2

D U F2 U F2 R2 U R2 B2 U F2 L D' L' D2 U' L2 F' D' B2 R2


----------



## uvafan (Aug 10, 2012)

EOLine: U R2 B F2 U' B2 (6)
Left: R U R2 U L U' R' U2 R2 L U' L' (12,18)
Right: R' U R' U' R' U R' U2 R U' R' U' R (13,31)
COLL: U F (triple sexy) F' (15,46)
EPLL: U' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 (12,58)

L' U B2 F2 L2 F2 R' U' D' F2 U L2 F B2 D2 F' L R2 D L2 D2 L F D2


----------



## mDiPalma (Aug 10, 2012)

R U' R' z U2 z' x' U' D2 x // eoline 6
U' R U' R L2 U L' U' R' U' (R L') U L // left and pairs 13
D U R' U' R D' R //right and lpell 7
r' U' M' F' M U M' F R // lol wtf switch to 2H for a sec because this is my old coll alg 9 
=35

U' L' F' D B U2 R F L F' R2 B U F U2 D2 R B' L F' L R2 D2 B' U


----------



## Benjamins (Aug 10, 2012)

x2 y
M' U M U' R D // 2x2x2
L' U' L R2 U F U F2 // 2x2x3
R F' U F // EO
U' R U R2 U' R2 U' R U R' U2 R U' R' // F2L
U2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R U' // 2GLL

43 Moves; Petrus method; 14.45 secs

F' U R' L' D' L' F L F' B U L' U F' D2 B D F2 B' L' U' F2 U' R F


----------



## uvafan (Aug 10, 2012)

EOLine: x2 U2 D2 L B (4)
Right: U' L' U2 R' U2 R2 U R U R' U2 R (12,16)
Left: U' L' U' L U2 L2 U2 L U' L U' L' U L U' L' (16,32)
OCLL: R2 D' R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' (9.41)
PLL: U Gperm U (14,55)

D L B' F U' F R' F' B' R' B F2 L2 U' R' D B' F' U' L B2 F L2 F' L'


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 10, 2012)

uvafan said:


> D L B' F U' F R' F' B' R' B F2 L2 U' R' D B' F' U' L B2 F L2 F' L'


ZZ
D' L U B' D2 R' D // 7. EOL
L' U D2 R U L D2' U R2 // +9/16. flip-flop advanced block-building method
U' L U2 R // +4/20. add pair to open slot basic method
U L' U L U2 L' U' L U2 L' // +10/30. last pair with phasing
y2 M' U' r U2' R' F R U2' r2' F R U' // +13/43 mortal COLL of the killing death

43 HTM

F2 D2 L2 B' U2 R2 F' L2 B' R2 B2 L' R2 B2 L' U' R' B2 L F L'


----------



## mDiPalma (Aug 10, 2012)

x2 (B F') R U L2 F2 R' D' (L R') // f2l-1 8
y U2 R U // pair 3
R2 U L U' R U2 F U' F' // cll 9
L2 U' L U M' U' L' U l U2 // ell 10
=30 lol freefop

D R2 F2 L2 B' F' L2 U' R F2 L2 D L' B' D2 R2 D B' F L2 D' R U B U2


----------



## Rubiksboy1 (Aug 10, 2012)

Using ZZ (switch!)
F' L F L' D// EOLine
U' L R2 U2 R// Right 1x2x2 block
L' U2 L'// Left 1x2x2 block
U2 R U R' U' L'// Left 1x1x2 block
R U2 R' U' R U R' U2 R U' R'// Right 1x1x2 block
U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R U// ZBLL
39 HTM
Didn't time, probably sub-30.

L2 B2 F L R D L R' D2 L' R' U2 L' F U B2 F' D L R B' F U2 R F'


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 10, 2012)

ZZ - 41 HTM - 38 STM

D' B R B' // EOL 
L D2 R U' D2 R' // underground slotting 
L U' L2' U' L // basic slotting
B2 U2 B2 U2 M U2 M' // double back-slotting (*must see !*)
L' U' L U' L' U2 L2 // Sune
U2 L' U' L U2 R' U L' U' R // PLL J

F U2 F' D2 F L2 U2 B U2 R2 U L' R B R2 U B' D2 L F


----------



## mDiPalma (Aug 10, 2012)

@L2 B2 F L R D L R' D2 L' R' U2 L' F U B2 F' D L R B' F U2 R F'

lol i got 18.48 zzoh:

x2
U' x U R U' x //eoline 4
z U R U2 R z' R U' R U2 R U2 D2 //11
R' D2 R2 //3
z R2 U' R' U R2 U R U2 R U' R' U z' U2 //13
R U' z U' R D' R U R U' R U R //coll 12
=43 htm, but i used AUFs instead of rotations obviously


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 10, 2012)

Fortunately I had the time to see it :


mDiPalma said:


> D' B U' B2 R F B2 L' U L2 B2 U2 L F2 D L2 U' L R' D' R U' D R2 U'



Linear FMC :

(y) R U R' U' F // (5) easy edge orientation
L2 R D F2 L B U' F2 U F' L2 F B' // (+13/18) EOL + 2 front slots
L U2 R' U' L' U2 R U L U L' U2 // (+12/30) 2 rear slots and cube sloved! 

*30 HTM*

Current scramble : F U2 F' D2 F L2 U2 B U2 R2 U L' R B R2 U B' D2 L F
Your turn.


----------



## mDiPalma (Aug 10, 2012)

unfortunately, this scramble sucks

U2 (F' B) U F L2 U' D2 R2 L U B' U2 B // xxxeoline 13
L U' L' U L U2 L' U' L U2 L' // last pair and coll 11
M2 u M' u2 M' u M2 // epll 7
=31

L2 U B2 R' L' B L' U F2 D B' L D2 U' L' F' D F2 U' D


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 11, 2012)

mDiPalma said:


> L2 U B2 R' L' B L' U F2 D B' L D2 U' L' F' D F2 U' D


B D' B' U B D B2 R F L U R D' // Magic EOL
L U' R2 U R U2 R2 U L U' R2 // slot 1+2
U' L R' U R U' R' U R // slot 3
U2 L' U L U L' U2 // slot 4

*40 HTM*

U B2 D' F2 L2 D L2 U2 F2 D' L' F2 D' B' F2 U' B' U' F' U'


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 11, 2012)

Pyjam said:


> U B2 D' F2 L2 D L2 U2 F2 D' L' F2 D' B' F2 U' B' U' F' U'


ROUX : 55 HTM / 46 STM
L B2 U D r2 B' L U' L D' L
U r2 U' R' U2 R' U R'
U2 R U2' R2' U' R2 U' R2' U2' R
M U' M U2 M U M
U' M U2 M U M2 U M' U2 M

Next: L2 B' F' R2 B' D2 F L2 D2 L2 D2 L' D2 B F' R U L' R2 F' R'


----------



## irontwig (Aug 11, 2012)

Pyjam said:


> U B2 D' F2 L2 D L2 U2 F2 D' L' F2 D' B' F2 U' B' U' F' U'



Ninja'd, but pretty nice fewest mouxves attempt:

U L2 F' [Square]
D R2 B' U' B [Pseudo roux block]
L2 B L B' L [Pseudo F2B]
D' B L D L' D' B' [CMLL]
L' D U' F' B2 D' U R2 L' [LSE]
D' L' [Undo pseudoness] (31)


----------



## mDiPalma (Aug 11, 2012)

@L2 B' F' R2 B' D2 F L2 D2 L2 D2 L' D2 B F' R U L' R2 F' R' 

x'
(U D') x' U' x U' r' F' L2 D2 (R L') // xeoline 8
z R2 U R' U' R (U' D) R2 D' R2 U z' // f2l 10
y' R' U' R U' L U' R' U L' U2 R // coll 11
=29 oh yeah

@Pyjam btw, how on God's green earth are you forcing LL skips?

R F R' D' U L2 D' B' D2 L2 F2 R U2 D R2 U F' R' U' L' B'


----------



## irontwig (Aug 11, 2012)

No skips at all in that solutions, added steps.


----------



## mDiPalma (Aug 11, 2012)

irontwig said:


> No skips at all in that solutions, added steps.



oh sorry, my question was directed at Pyjam, who uses "Magic EOLine" to somehow repeatedly skip the Last Layer.

nice solve though. lol whenever i try to do pseudo blocks, i can never figure out which COLL algorithm to use!

----

WAIT PYJAM ARE YOU JUST SNEAKING 3-CYCLES INTO EOLINE!!??!

lol i thought you discovered something SIGNIFICANT or SPEEDSOLVABLE.


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 11, 2012)

mDiPalma said:


> WAIT PYJAM ARE YOU JUST SNEAKING 3-CYCLES INTO EOLINE!!??!




I'm working on R F R' D' U L2 D' B' D2 L2 F2 R U2 D R2 U F' R' U' L' B' now.

I found an 8 moves 223 block. But I need to eat.



mDiPalma said:


> R F R' D' U L2 D' B' D2 L2 F2 R U2 D R2 U F' R' U' L' B'


Linear FMC :
B' U F U' F2 L B2 L2 y // the good... : (8) 223 block + 4 bad edges 
R U' R U2 R U' R' B U B' *R2* // the bad... : (+11/19) F2L
y *F'* L' U' L U F // last 2 edges orientation
R U R' U R U2' R' U' // ...and the ugly : (+14/33) done

*32 HTM* (one move cancelled in bold)

Next: B2 U F B2 U2 R U D' L' B R2 L U2 L2 U2 F2 L B2 R'


----------



## Cool Frog (Aug 11, 2012)

mDiPalma said:


> oh sorry, my question was directed at Pyjam, who uses "Magic EOLine" to somehow repeatedly skip the Last Layer.
> 
> nice solve though. lol whenever i try to do *pseudo blocks, i can never figure out which COLL algorithm to use*!
> 
> ...



Premoves?


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 11, 2012)

> Next: B2 U F B2 U2 R U D' L' B R2 L U2 L2 U2 F2 L B2 R'


D2LU'RBL' 6/6
z'y'U2r'U'RMU'R2U2r'*UR 11-3/14
R'U*LU' RU*L' 7-1/20
L2* B2 R2 D L2 F2 R2 U' M2 U 10/30

scramble: L2 D2 R2 D U' F2 D L2 D' R' D2 F R2 B' D' R' U2 L R' U


----------



## mDiPalma (Aug 11, 2012)

Cool Frog said:


> Premoves?


ok sure



5BLD said:


> D2LU'RBL' 5/5


?

y
U R' F2 U2 B2 R F D (F B') U' R B' R' // xxxeoline 13
U' R' U R U R' U R // f2l and wv 8
U' g perm // 13
=34 

U2 R U2 R' L F D' F R' F' R' L' U2 D2 F' R F' B2 U' D R2 U F L' D'


----------



## PandaCuber (Aug 11, 2012)

5BLD said:


> L2[/B] B2 R2 D L2 F2 R2 U' M2 U 10/29



How did you figure this out?


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 11, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> How did you figure this out?


I was using basically R2 F2 R2 U r2 F2 R2 U' M2 U which is:
R2F2R2 UM2 R2F2R2 UM2 swaps UF and UR and UB and DB.

So in the solve I did M2, and now see how if R2F2R2 UM2 R2F2R2 UM2 was done, I'd have ULUR solved. And be M2U2M2U away from solved. Because of the magic of cancelling I actually went for this, at first I was just being silly.
I could've done so many other things.

Anyway now it was M2 R2F2R2 UM2 R2F2R2 UM2 M2U2M2U
which equals M2 R2F2R2 UM2 R2F2R2 U'M2U
which equals L2 B2 R2 D L2 F2 R2 U' M2 U. weird stuff..


----------



## Ickathu (Aug 12, 2012)

mDiPalma said:


> U2 R U2 R' L F D' F R' F' R' L' U2 D2 F' R F' B2 U' D R2 U F L' D'



x2
B L D' F U R2 L' D' // 8 EOLine
L U' L U L' U2 L R' U R' U2 R U L // 22 LB
R U2 R' U2 R U R' U2 R2 U' R' U' R U2 R' // 37 RB
F' r U R' U' r' F R // 45 OCLL (?)
U L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2 U // 61 PLL

B D' R' F' B' U' B' R2 U' F2 B2 U2 R' D2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D2 L


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 12, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> F' r U R' U' r' F R // 45 OCLL (?)
> 
> B D' R' F' B' U' B' R2 U' F2 B2 U2 R' D2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D2 L


Yes, it's OCLL.

ZZ 46 HTM

F2 U R F R2 B' D' // EOL
U L' U L' U2 R2 U' L' U' L' U L // left block
R' U' R U R2' U R U' R' U' R // right block
U2 R U2 R' U L' U2 R U2 R' U2 L R U' R' U // ZZLL H3

D2 B2 R2 F2 R' U2 R2 U2 F2 U2 R D' B2 F L2 R U L' F D F'


----------



## mDiPalma (Aug 12, 2012)

x2 // t swift
U F' L' F2 L2 F2 D L' B2 // she wears short skirts 9
L2 d R' F2 R F' // i wear t-shirts 6
R U R' d' L' U *L* // she's cheer captain 7
*r'* U' R U' R' U2 r U2 // and i'm on the bleachers 8
=28 htm freefop

D L2 D' L F2 B D' U' F2 D' L D2 B' R' D2 B D' R' U' F2


----------



## Benjamins (Aug 12, 2012)

y z2

D2 U' f2 // square
R' F // FB
U r2 U r // square
U M2 r U R' // SB
L U L' U L U2 *L'* // CLL
*M'* U *M'* // EO
*M* D2 M' U M D2 M' // LE3

28 Moves, Roux

F' L R2 B2 U' D F D2 B2 D B2 F L2 U' D R2 U2 L' B2 U' B2 R' F2 B L


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 12, 2012)

mDiPalma said:


> 28 htm freefop
> 
> D L2 D' L F2 B D' U' F2 D' L D2 B' R' D2 B D' R' U' F2


So, OLL aren't just for newbies ?!

Good job. I'm glad you switch to HTM : *H*official *T*urn *M*etric

Well done Benjamins.



Spoiler: Unbelievable 31-move solution



D' L' D2 // (3) building pairs
F' L U' F2 U L' F' L F L D' L' D2 F2 D' F L' F2 L F' L2 // (24) scrambling pairs :fp
F' // (25) 2x 221 blocks
D2 B // (27) 2x 321 blocks
R2 L U' L2 // (31) done! 





Benjamins said:


> F' L R2 B2 U' D F D2 B2 D B2 F L2 U' D R2 U2 L' B2 U' B2 R' F2 B L



U' F L B U' D2 L' U D' L U' B2 R' // (13) amazing XXX-cross ! 
U' R U2 R' U F' U2 F U' R U R' U' // (26) crap things found using reverse scramble :fp
x R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2 // (35) 3-corner cycle



Spoiler: my best (incomplete) solution 20+? HTM



Premove = R'
U' F L B U' D2 L' U D' L U' B2 // (12) F2L -1 slot
R' U R B U' // (17) requires only 2-edge 2-corner swap
B' U2 R' // (20) solved

I can't find how to swap the 4 pieces. Could you help me?


Next : *D2 F' L2 U2 B L2 B D2 L2 B' R2 U' L U R U' B L2 F' D F'*


----------



## mDiPalma (Aug 12, 2012)

B' D2 L' D' F' // eoline 5
U L2 R U D F2 D' R2 // right, pair, and permute corners 8
L U2 L' U' L2 U // left 6
L2 U' L' U L U' L' U' L2 U L U // 2gll 12
=31 htm 
or *28 atm*

atm= "*A*ccepted *T*urn *M*etric"


*NEXT:* D' F U' F2 L2 B' U R F2 D2 F2 D U L2 F L' U D F2 L2 B2 L F2 R' B D F2 L2 U2 R F2 R D2 F' R U2 R' D L2 B F2 R2 B' R D2 F2 D U L R2 D' B2 U2 D F' D' F2 B2 L' D' R' B D' R2 F2 R' D2 U' L' U D2 L' B' U2 L' R' D2 F' D2 R2 D' U' R B2 R2 U' B2 R' U2 L R B' L D2 B2 D' U2 L' F2 D R2 U F2 L R' D' F' U' F' L2 U' R2 B U' D L D U' F D2 B F' R2 L

(long scramble to encourage only 1 attempt)


----------



## PandaCuber (Aug 12, 2012)

mDiPalma said:


> *NEXT:* D' F U' F2 L2 B' U R F2 D2 F2 D U L2 F L' U D F2 L2 B2 L F2 R' B D F2 L2 U2 R F2 R D2 F' R U2 R' D L2 B F2 R2 B' R D2 F2 D U L R2 D' B2 U2 D F' D' F2 B2 L' D' R' B D' R2 F2 R' D2 U' L' U D2 L' B' U2 L' R' D2 F' D2 R2 D' U' R B2 R2 U' B2 R' U2 L R B' L D2 B2 D' U2 L' F2 D R2 U F2 L R' D' F' U' F' L2 U' R2 B U' D L D U' F D2 B F' R2 L




AKA : D' U B2 D' F2 R2 D2 B2 R' D' U L2 B2 L' U B' R2 D F' U


----------



## mDiPalma (Aug 12, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> AKA : D' U B2 D' F2 R2 D2 B2 R' D' U L2 B2 L' U B' R2 D F' U



y u so clever?


----------



## PandaCuber (Aug 12, 2012)

mDiPalma said:


> y u so clever?



y u so good at zz?


----------



## mDiPalma (Aug 12, 2012)

Pyjam said:


> I can't find how to swap the 4 pieces. Could you help me?



cube explorer says the optimal solution is 14 moves from the end position you gave. I doubt a smart insertion could reduce that to anything agreeable.


----------



## PandaCuber (Aug 12, 2012)

mDiPalma said:


> cube explorer says the optimal solution is 14 moves from the end position you gave. I doubt a smart insertion could reduce that to anything agreeable.


wrong thread.


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 12, 2012)

> AKA : D' U B2 D' F2 R2 D2 B2 R' D' U L2 B2 L' U B' R2 D F' U


gracias

UF'r2R'F'U z2M'UF' 9/9
Ur2Ur2 U2MUR' 8-3/14
RU2FU'BUF'U2B'R' 10/24
U2M'U2MUM2U'MU'M'U2 11/35
R2 1/36

next U' B2 D R2 U2 B2 R2 F2 L2 D2 B2 L' D F2 R2 B' R F' R' U'


----------



## PandaCuber (Aug 12, 2012)

5BLD said:


> next U' B2 D R2 U2 B2 R2 F2 L2 D2 B2 L' D F2 R2 B' R F' R' U'



LD'y'F'M2 F'
UM' R2 UR'U2R' U'R' 
RUR'UL'URU'LU2R'
UMUMUMU'M'U'M'U'MU2RL2
=40 
alg.garron
Im getting better...

D2 F2 R2 F U2 R2 U2 F' D2 B2 F2 U' L' D' R2 F L2 D2 R' D U'


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 12, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> LD'y'F'M2 F'
> UM' R2 UR'U2*R'U'R'
> RUR'*UL'URU'LU2R'
> UMUMUMU'M'U'M'U'MU2RL2
> ...



 how could you not see that fantastic cancellation you did
your solution becomes
LD'y'F'M2 F' 5/5
UM' R2 UR'U2*R2* 7/12
UL'URU'LU2R' 8/20
UMUMUMU'M'U'M'U'MU2RL2 15/35


----------



## PandaCuber (Aug 13, 2012)

5BLD said:


> how could you not see that fantastic cancellation you did
> your solution becomes
> LD'y'F'M2 F' 5/5
> UM' R2 UR'U2*R2* 7/12
> ...



Whatttt. :fp
Yeah Im not good at noticing that kind of stuff...lol.


----------



## ottozing (Aug 13, 2012)

U2 L' B U2 L2 R' B' L U' L' (10 htm)
B U' B' R' U' F' U F U' R' U2 R2 (12 htm)
U2 R F U' R' U R U F' R' U R2 (12 htm)

34 htm. FMC pb 

next - B2 R2 L' B2 U R' U' B F2 L B' D' B2 L D L2 B' U' F D' B F2 D R2 U


----------



## uvafan (Aug 13, 2012)

x2
F L2 B' L' D' (5)
U L' U2 L2 U R' U2 R L' U L (11,16)
R U' R U' R2 U R U2 R U' R' U' R U' R' U *R* (17,33)
*R* U R' U R U2 R' (6,39)
U Aperm U (11,50)

R2 L' U2 R' U2 R2 D2 L' D' L' D B2 F' R' L D2 U' R' B D B2 R L B2 R


----------



## A Leman (Aug 13, 2012)

R2 L' U2 R' U2 R2 D2 L' D' L' D B2 F' R' L D2 U' R' B D B2 R L B2 R

RF’UL’F’	(5) first block
M’U’RU’M’U’ (11) second square
RUM’UR	(16) second block
U’l’U’LURU’r’F (25) CMLL
M2U2 M’UM’ U2M2 U’MU2M’ (36) LSE

Next: D2 R' D' U' R B R2 L' F' B' U F2 R D' U R B2 D B D L F D F U


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 13, 2012)

A Leman said:


> D2 R' D' U' R B R2 L' F' B' U F2 R D' U R B2 D B D L F D F U


ZZ - 46 HTM

U L2 F R B2 D' R' D' L U2 R // X-EOL
U' L U2 L' U L2
U' R U R'
U L U' L' U2 L U' L' U2 L // Last pair with phasing
U R U R' B' R2 D R' U' R D' R2' U B U // ZZLL U1 OxC

Edit:
I like this solve :

SCRAMBLE = R2 B2 L2 B R' L2 U L2 F D2 L' F2 R2 B2 D2 F2 B2 R' L

ZZ - 46 HTM :

U2 B' R2 F' // Nice EOL. I never used this trick before.
U D2 L D2 R' U2 R // first 221 block, right. D2 L D2 swappes 2 strategic edges 
U' R2 U' L' U R' // second 221 block, left
U2 R' U' M F2 M' U2 L' U R L // multislotting R+L
U' R U2' R' U L' U2 R U2' R' U2 L R U' R' U' // ZZLL H3 O/C

Current scramble = *D F R F' L2 F U' D R F2 U' D2 R2 D F2 R2 L2 D' L2*


----------



## Brest (Aug 13, 2012)

Pyjam said:


> *D F R F' L2 F U' D R F2 U' D2 R2 D F2 R2 L2 D' L2*



y' R D L2' D R' D // cross
y' L' U2 L U L' U' L // 1st pair
U F' L U L' F // 2nd pair
R' U' R // 3rd pair
y' R' U' R U2 R' U R // 4th pair
U l' U' L U R U' L' U // COLL
View at alg.garron.us

Next: L' D2 R2 F2 R' B2 D2 R2 U2 R2 B R B' F L B2 L2 D U L B2


----------



## Cubenovice (Aug 13, 2012)

Brest said:


> Next: L' D2 R2 F2 R' B2 D2 R2 U2 R2 B R B' F L B2 L2 D U L B2



U' D ' L U2 F // cross
U B2 U' // 1st pair
B D B D' // 2nd pair
B L B2 L' R B' R' // 3rd pair
B L' D L D' B L B L' // F2L
D B L B' L' D' B U2 F' U B2 U' F U B2 U // Kirjava LL

View at alg.garron.us

44 HTM CFKLL not bad

next: R L' U B2 F R' B R' F' D2 F' U2 L2 F L2 B R2 U2 F' B' R' B D' R' L2


----------



## porkynator (Aug 13, 2012)

Cubenovice said:


> next: R L' U B2 F R' B R' F' D2 F' U2 L2 F L2 B R2 U2 F' B' R' B D' R' L2



L' B2 L2 _//First square (3/3)_
F D' _//Second square (2/5)_
F2 D' _//Third square (inner) (2/7)_
F' B D' F' U2 F D F' U B' F _//F2L-1 (11/18)_
U' R' U _//EO (3/21)_
R2 F R F' _//Make 2 pairs (actually 3, but I wanted to make only the two LL pairs) (4/25)_
B2 D' R D R D' R' B' R' B D B' R B' R2 _//Thanks Heise now I use ZB (15/40)_

40 HTM linear FMC, not bad for me

Sorry, I can't edit my post to add the next scramble. Seems like I have some problems with Chromium.
Here it is: B2 R2 D2 L2 U L2 R2 D2 U' F2 R B' L F D2 R2 F U L' B


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 13, 2012)

porkynator said:


> Sorry, I can't edit my post to add the next scramble. Seems like I have some problems with Chromium.
> Here it is: B2 R2 D2 L2 U L2 R2 D2 U' F2 R B' L F D2 R2 F U L' B


R'F2R2*F2F*RF'zx' 7-1/6
B'RB2RU'R'U2L2F 9/15
L'U'r2RUR 6/21
M2U*M* 3-1/23
*R'**U2 E2*ME2*M' R*FU'R'U'RUF' 14-2/35
UM2U'r' 4/39
R2 1/40

scramble: U' F' R U2 D' B R L' F B' R2 L2 D B2 D' L2 D' F2 U' B2 D'


----------



## pdilla (Aug 14, 2012)

5BLD said:


> scramble: U' F' R U2 D' B R L' F B' R2 L2 D B2 D' L2 D' F2 U' B2 D'



*Lazy normal CFOP solve alert!*

z2 // insp
R' F' L D' R' // cross
U' R' U R U' R' U' R // pair 1
U L' U L U2 F' U' F // pair 2
L' U L U2 L' U L // pair 3
y' L' U L F U F' // pair 4
f' L' U' L U f // OLL
y R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2 y R U' R' // PLL
52 HTM
alg.garron

Next: L D' L B2 L' F' U2 L' B' D2 B' F2 D2 B R' L' B F L' F' U B F' R D'


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 14, 2012)

Scramble: L D' L B2 L' F' U2 L' B' D2 B' F2 D2 B R' L' B F L' F' U B F' R D'
Inspection: y' x
Cross: U r' R' U' F2
F2L 1: L' U2 L2 U L'
F2L 2: M F M', cool
F2L 3: R' U2 R U2 R' U R
F2L 4: y' R' U' R U R' U2 R
OLL: F R U R' U y' R' U' R U' R'
PLL: U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U'
Next: D F2 B D R U2 B R D F2 R2 F U2 B2 L2 F D2 B2 L2 U2


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 14, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> D F2 B D R U2 B R D F2 R2 F U2 B2 L2 F D2 B2 L2 U2


ZZ = 42 HTM
D F2 L' U2 F' // 5 _ EOL
L U2 L' U' L U' L2 // +7=12 _ 221 block
R U' R2 U' L' // +5=17 _ 223 left
U2 R' U2 R U R' U R2 // +8=25 _ 221 block right
U' R U R' U' R U R' // +8=33 _ 223 right
y R U2 R D R' U2 R D' R2' // +9=42 _ COLL, 3-corner cycle

L2 D R2 D F2 R2 D2 B2 D R2 D2 R U2 B D B D2 R' F L2 F'


----------



## porkynator (Aug 14, 2012)

Pyjam said:


> L2 D R2 D F2 R2 D2 B2 D R2 D2 R U2 B D B D2 R' F L2 F'



Me use ZZ too!

U' D2 B U' F2 _//EOL (5/5)_
U' R' U2 R U' R2 _//Right 2x2x1 (6/11)_
L U2 L' U2 L2 U2 F2 L' F2 _//Yes there are F2 moves in a ZZ solve, u mad? (9/20)_
R U R' U R U2 R2 U' R U' R' U2 R _//2GLL, oh yeah! (13/33)_

Next: F2 R2 F' L2 F2 D2 B' L2 D2 L2 B2 L' U B' L2 R2 D' B2 F2 R2 U'


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 14, 2012)

Porkynator, I think something is missing avec L U2 L' U2 L2 F2 L' F2


----------



## porkynator (Aug 14, 2012)

Pyjam said:


> Porkynator, I think something is missing avec L U2 L' U2 L2 F2 L' F2



Yes, I forgot a "U2", thanks


----------



## Rubiksboy1 (Aug 14, 2012)

F2 R2 F' L2 F2 D2 B' L2 D2 L2 B2 L' U B' L2 R2 D' B2 F2 R2 U'

B' D R2 D R2//cross
R' U R y' R U R'//f2l 1
U' L U L' U y' R U R'//f2l 2
U L' U L U' y' L' U' L//f2l 3
R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R'//f2l 4
U r' U' R U' R' U2 r//OLL
U R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R U'//PLL
64 HTM?

Next: R2 B2 F D F2 L2 B' L' R' D2 U L' B' D2 L' D' U B' F' U' B' U L' D2 U' B2 R' B' F' U'


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 14, 2012)

FOR: F2 R2 F' L2 F2 D2 B' L2 D2 L2 B2 L' U B' L2 R2 D' B2 F2 R2 U'

D' L' B' L D U L' U' L R2 D' R2 D2 // (13) XX-Cross
How to continue with style?



Rubiksboy1 said:


> R2 B2 F D F2 L2 B' L' R' D2 U L' B' D2 L' D' U B' F' U' B' U L' D2 U' B2 R' B' F' U'



ZZ - 37 HTM
D B L R F U B2 R' L2 F2 R' // 11. XX-Cross
L' U R' U R U2 L // 18. pair 3
R' U' R // 21. pair 4
y R U2 R' U' R U' R' // 28. 3-edge cycle
L F' L' B L F L' B' U' // 37. 3-corner cycle

F2 U' L2 U2 B2 L2 U2 F2 L2 U' B2 R B2 F R D2 B U B' L F2


----------



## mDiPalma (Aug 14, 2012)

y
D2 R F2 D F //eo 5
D R D L D (R' L) U2 (R' L) //xxeoline 8
U2 L' U //block 4
L' U' L' U2 L U2 L' U L U L' U L U' L' //leave 2 twisted corners 15
L' U' L U' L' U2 L R U R' U R U2 R' //pyjam's favorite algorithm 14
=44

D B' U' B U F B' L D2 F D2 L2 D U R F2 U' F2 R2 F2 R U B2 R L'


----------



## A Leman (Aug 14, 2012)

D B' U' B U F B' L D2 F D2 L2 D U R F2 U' F2 R2 F2 R U B2 R L'

x y
B2Eru’R’u	(6) First block
UR2U’R (10) Second block 
LUL’ULU2L’	(17) CMLL
U’ M’U’M UM2U x M’U2MU2 (28) LSE

Next: D L' D' R' F U2 B' L' B' D' B' L B' R U F' L2 D' B' L' F L' B' D2 L'


----------



## uvafan (Aug 14, 2012)

EOL: x2 B' D' R2 U F L R D (8)
Right: U R' L2 U2 R' U2 R2 U L U2 R (11,19)
Left: L U L' U' U2 L' U2 L U' L U L' U' L U L' (16,35)
COLL: U F U R U' R' U R U2 R' U' R U R' F' (15,50)
PLL: U Uperm U' (13,63)

D2 B2 D L B2 F' U2 R' D' L2 R' U2 B R U2 D F' B D2 L F B L B' L'


----------



## mDiPalma (Aug 14, 2012)

x' //inspection 4 seconds lolol
U' x D2 R F' D2 R D //eoline 7 moves 6.31 seconds = crap 1.11 tps
U R2 U' z U2 D R2 D R2 D
R2 U' R' U R' U2 R2 
U2 R2 U R U' R' U
z' U' R U' R' U R U' R' //f2l+wv 31 moves 8.26 seconds = 3.75 tps cool
y R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 //u perm 11 moves 1.97 seconds = 5.58 tps
=49 moves + 16.54 seconds zzoh noice

D F2 U2 L2 D' L' R B2 F L2 R F B U2 B D' B' F U2 D F' L' B R D2


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 14, 2012)

mDiPalma said:


> L' U' L U' L' U2 L R U R' U R U2 R' //pyjam's favorite algorithm 14


Too much L and way too long.
My favorite alg is (R U' R' U) (R U' R' U) (R U' R' U)


----------



## porkynator (Aug 14, 2012)

mDiPalma said:


> D F2 U2 L2 D' L' R B2 F L2 R F B U2 B D' B' F U2 D F' L' B R D2



x2 L' B' F' U F U' F2 _//EOL (7/7)_
R U2 R2 U' R _//Right 2x2x1 (pseudo) (5/12)_
L2 U L2 _//Left 2x2x1 (3/15)_
U' L U R _//Finish right block (4/19)_
L' U' L U2 L' U L U' *L'* _//Finish left block (9/28)_
*L2* D' L U2 L' D L U2 L _//COLL (9-1=8/36)_
U R U R' U R' U' R' U R U' R' U' R2 U R _//Crappy Z perm but it's the only one I know (16/52)_

F2L = 28 HTM
LL = 24 HTM

Yeah I hate Z perm.

B2 D2 R2 D R2 F2 R2 D R2 B2 U' L' D F R' B2 D2 F' R' D R'


----------



## mDiPalma (Aug 14, 2012)

x2 
U M U l D // chocolate 5
L2 U' L2 // cake 3
R U R U2 R // pie 5
L U2 L' U2 L U' L' // cupcakes 7
U R U R' // lollipops 4
U' R U R' U' R' U2 R U R' U R2 U2 R' // and dont forget the sprinkles 14
=38
F L' D' U' B2 F2 U F L' U R' U' F R' U L2 B R2 F L2 D B R2 D' U


----------



## uvafan (Aug 14, 2012)

EOL: x2 D' B U L F R' L2 D' (8)
Right: R' U2 R' U' R U' R U L2 U' L U2 R (13,21)
Left; U' L2 U2 L U L2 U L' U L U' L' U L (14,35)
OCLL: U2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R' U2 R (10,45)
PLL: U y aperm (10,55)

B2 R F2 D U2 L' U B2 F R U' D2 L D' R D2 U2 B2 L' R F' D' B2 R B2


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 14, 2012)

uvafan said:


> B2 R F2 D U2 L' U B2 F R U' D2 L D' R D2 U2 B2 L' R F' D' B2 R B2



D' R' U2 B' U' F2 L' D R L' U' L' // (12) XX-EOL
R2 U R' U2 R U R2 U' z' // (20) almost done. 4 corners need to dance a bit.
y' R' D' L U' D R' D R U R' D2 L' D R2 F2 // (35) ZZLL

L2 F L2 B L2 F2 L2 U2 F' D2 B' R B' R F L2 U R2 B2 F D2


----------



## irontwig (Aug 15, 2012)

D2 R2 D2 B L' U' L U' L B2 F2 L F2 D' B' D F2 D' B D2 R D' L' U F' U2 R U R (29)

D2 R2 D2 B L' U' L U' L B2
F2 
D R D'.U F' U2 R U R

.=D R' D' L*D R D' L'
*=F2 D' B' D F2 D' B D

Next: F2 D' F' U2 B2 U' F B D R' U B F' U' R' U2 L D L U' D R L D F2


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 15, 2012)

irontwig said:


> F2 D' F' U2 B2 U' F B D R' U B F' U' R' U2 L D L U' D R L D F2


Horrible scramble!

R B' R F' L' F U F' U' R U2 L D' // EOL + 2 pairs
L U R' U L2 // 2x 222 blocks
U' L U L' R' U' L U2 L' *R* // F2L done
*R'* U' R U' R' U2 R // (33) Sune OLL
Place your favorite PLL Y here.

L2 D2 U B2 D R2 U2 F2 R2 U L2 F D2 L B' F' R B' D B F2


----------



## pdilla (Aug 17, 2012)

Pyjam said:


> L2 D2 U B2 D R2 U2 F2 R2 U L2 F D2 L B' F' R B' D B F2



F2 R' B' R2 F L D R2 // xcross
E R' U R E' // pair 2
U' R' U2 R d' R U R' // pair 3
U R' U' R U2 R' U R // pair 4
l U L' U L U' L' U L U2 l' // OLL
U' R2 U' R2 U' R2 U F U F' R2 F U' F' U' // PLL
alg.garron

STM 55 BOOOO (but rotationless!)

Next: U2 L D U F R2 D2 B2 R D2 F2 B' U D R' L D' F2 U D' L2 B' L' B L


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 17, 2012)

B L' F U' F' L' F2 L2 D // 9. X-EOL
L' U' L U F2 R' F2 // 16. left block
R U' R' U R2 U2 R' U2 R // 25. RF pair
U R' U2 R2 U R' U R U2 R' // 35. 4th pair + OLL
M2 U M' U2' M U M2 // 46. PLL U

R' B U' D' F D' F2 L2 D' R D L2 D' L2 U' L2 U F2 L2 U'


----------



## irontwig (Aug 17, 2012)

x y'
R U R' r' U [Roux block-centre]
E' M' E [Last centre]
z' R' U2 R y R U R' U R2 [FL]
y l' U2 R' D2 R U2 R' D2 R2 x' [CLL]
M U M' U2 M U M' [First two redges]
z U2 r' U' M U' M U' M2 U' R U2 [Last redges and EO (conj LSE)]
x U2 M' U2 M [Midges]

Next: F' L2 F' U2 D R2 U' R U B' F2 U' D2 F2 R' F2 B2 U B F2 R' F2 B R2 F2


----------



## porkynator (Aug 17, 2012)

irontwig said:


> Next: F' L2 F' U2 D R2 U' R U B' F2 U' D2 F2 R' F2 B2 U B F2 R' F2 B R2 F2



z2
R D' R L' F' B2 D2 _//EOL (7/7)_
L' U2 L U R _//Pseudo 2x2x1 (5/12)_
L' U2 L U L2 _//Another pseudo 2x2x1 (5/17)_
U2 R _//Pseudo 3x2x1 (2/19)_
U' L F r' F' L' F r F' _//Pair 3-cycle (9/28)_
L2 D R2 D' L2 D R2 D' _//L3C (8/36)_
L R2 _//Adjust_

lol, I don't even know what method I used... seems like a strange ZZ-Heise Hybrid with pseudo blocks

Next: B2 U' D' R B D R2 L D R F2 L2 B' U2 F2 D2 F D2 L2 B U2


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 17, 2012)

B' L' F L F U F' R D [10 bad edges EOL]
R2 U2 L' R U' L U' L U R U R' L U2 L' [long left block ]
U' R' U R U' [short pseudo upper block]
z' y L' U' L U' L' U2 L [OLL]
x' R2' U2' R D R' U2' R D' R F2 U' [PLL A]

U2 F' D2 L2 D2 F2 R2 B' F2 L2 F2 U L F2 D U' B' L R' B R'


----------



## ottozing (Aug 17, 2012)

x2 B' R F L Uw U' R D (Xcross)
U F U' F' L U2 L' (F2L-1)
U L' U' L (F2L-2)
U2 y M' U' Rw' F R (F2L-3 + OLL)
U R' U2 R' U' y R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R U' F U (PLL)

pretty much a normal boring CFOP solve that i would do.

D F D2 F2 D2 R' D' R' D2 R2 B2 D' R B2 R2 F' R2 F2 R2 B2 U2 B R D R


----------



## mDiPalma (Aug 17, 2012)

ZZ-Rainbows or "Rainbow Method"

U' B' F' U F D2 // eoline 6
U L' // isolate 2
U R' U2 R2 U R2 U R U R' U' R // right 12
z R' D' R U R' D // porkynator 6
R2 U R' U' R' U' R' U R U2 R' U R // right 13
R2 U R U' R' U' R U2 R U' R2 U' R2 U2 // 2gll 14
=52 htm

R F' B' U' F D' B2 L2 U' D2 R F U2 R U2 D' L2 U' L F' D' F'


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 17, 2012)

Purple ZZ - 39 HTM
D' U' F' B' U B' D' R2 D' // EOL
L2 U' R2 U L2 U2 R' U' L' // LEFT
R' U2 R' U2' R2' U2 R2' U R2' U R2 // RIGHT +phasing
U' R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2 // 3-corner cycle

L2 U' R2 D2 L2 R2 D F2 U' R2 U2 L' F2 L' D R' D U B' U' F2


----------



## mDiPalma (Aug 17, 2012)

x2
L' D2 y' R' F // 222 4 
R2 U' L U' L' U y R' U2 R // 322 9
F U L' U' L y' // orient 5
R' U2 R U2 R U2 R // 332 7
U' R U R' U R U L' U R' U' L // coll 12
M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 // epll 7
=44 htm

U2 R' D B' D2 U' R2 D U L' U' L F2 B2 D L2 U2 L B R2 D R F' L R2


----------



## porkynator (Aug 17, 2012)

ZZ-Rainbow (Pyjam scramble):

z2
D B' R2 D _//EOL (4/4)_
U2 R' _//Isolate (2/6)_
U L' U2 L U' L' U2 L' U L U L' U2 L U' *L'* _//Left (16/22)_
*L'* U R2 U' L _CP (5-1/26)_
U R U2 R' U' R U R' U R U2 R' U' R U' R2 _Right (16/52)_
L U L' U L U2 L' U _//LL (8/60)_

So many moves...
L2 B2 L' B U' L F2 R U' R L F2 L' B2 U2 L U2 R L F2


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 17, 2012)

mDiPalma said:


> U2 R' D B' D2 U' R2 D U L' U' L F2 B2 D L2 U2 L B R2 D R F' L R2



Roux: 50 HTM - 44 STM
R' U R' U F' R' F' R' y x2
R' U' R' r2' U r U R U2 r U' r U r' U' r
L' U' L U' L' U2 L
U M' U2 M U' M U M2 U
D2 M D2 M'

porkynator's : L2 B2 L' B U' L F2 R U' R L F2 L' B2 U2 L U2 R L F2


----------



## A Leman (Aug 17, 2012)

L2 B2 L' B U' L F2 R U' R L F2 L' B2 U2 L U2 R L F2


UR’F’ u2 R2 U B2 First block(7)
R’U’RB’R'B square(13)
R’U r’U’r second block(18)
RU’L’UR’U’RUR’U’LURU’R’ pure Coll (33)
M’U’M U2M2 UMU2MU2 LSE(43)

Next: D' L D2 U L D2 R' F' L2 U' D' F2 U2 D F D U' F2 L R' B2 L' U2 R2 B2


----------



## Outsmash (Aug 18, 2012)

A Leman said:


> Next: D' L D2 U L D2 R' F' L2 U' D' F2 U2 D F D U' F2 L R' B2 L' U2 R2 B2



R' L' F' D2 // Cross
y' L U' L' U L U L' // F2L 1
U' R' F R F' f R' f' // F2L 2
y' U' R U' R' // F2L 3
d' (R U R' U') U' (R U R' U') (R U R' U') // F2L 4
b' R' U' R U b // OLL
U2 R' U R d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F // PLL
U' // AUF

Next: B' L D L2 R B' U' R2 B' R L U2 D2 F D2 U' R' L' D' R


----------



## ottozing (Aug 18, 2012)

z2 y' D L R' D' R D (cross)
U' R' U R U' R U R' (F2L-1 + F2L-2 setup)
y' L R U' R' U L' (F2L-2 + setup pair)
U L U2 L' U2 L U' L' (F2L-3 + F2L-4 setup)
U L' U2 L2 y' U R U2 R' U' R U R' F' (F2L-4 + OLLCP)
R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R U (EPLL)

next - D2 B D R2 D2 B2 R2 D2 L2 D' B' L' U2 B' L U L U R2 B2 U2 B' L2 U' L'


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 18, 2012)

Petrus - ZZ mix : 52 HTM
U L2 F' R F U' R2 [222 block]
B U2 L B L' U B2 L' [223 block + EO]
U' L U2 L' U' R' L U L' [3rd pair]
U2 R U R' U' R [4th pair]
L' U2 L U L' U L [edge cycle]
R' U2 R U' L U2 R' U2 R U2 L' R' U R U' [ZZLL H]

D2 U2 R' B2 D2 R F2 D2 L' B2 R2 F L2 D2 U R2 D2 F L' R2 U


----------



## porkynator (Aug 18, 2012)

x2
L2 B' L2 U' D F' D2 L' D _//EOLine + place RD corners on RD (9/9)_
U L' U' R' _//Permute corners + take away left block's pieces from right block's place (isolate) (4/13)_
L2 U' L2 U L U2 L U2 L' U L U' L' _//Left block <L,U>(13/26)_
R' U2 R2 U' R' U' R U2 R' U R _//Right block <R,U>(11/37)_
U' R' U2 R U R' U R _//2GLL that happens to be an anti-sune (8/45)_

Explanation: I kinda got obsessed by ZZ-d now, so this another idea to get to solve left block < L, U >, right block < R, U > and then 2GLL. So hard...

Next: D' F2 R2 B2 R2 D L2 D2 R2 F2 D R' B2 D' F U' B D2 U L' D


----------



## PandaCuber (Aug 19, 2012)

Pyjam said:


> D2 U2 R' B2 D2 R F2 D2 L' B2 R2 F L2 D2 U R2 D2 F L' R2 U



yz'U2RB'M'F' (5)
R2UR'UrU'rUR2 (7)
U'L'UR'U'L (6)
U2
M'UM'UM' 
U2MU'M'U'u2Mu2M2 (15)

I spent all day working on this scramble. Athefre helped me with the LSE, but it was only improved by 2 moves.  
Id say 33 is still pretty good aye?

L2 U2 F2 D R2 F2 U' L2 F2 U F2 R' B L' F D U2 F D' R2 B


----------



## A Leman (Aug 19, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> L2 U2 F2 D R2 F2 U' L2 F2 U F2 R' B L' F D U2 F D' R2 B



Roux Method
Inspection x
U’Mu RU’M’B’ (7) First Block
R2U’RUR’ (12) Square
U’R’UM’UR (18) Second Block
RB’R’ F RBR’ F’ (26) CMLL
UM2U M‘UM’ U M’U2MU’ (37) LSE

Next: U' L F U' B2 R' F2 R2 U B R2 U2 B U' F' L' D' F D R' B2 D2 B2 U2 D

@Pandacuber, For your LSE, I tried the ortega method approach and got
M’ setup
U2 (MUM’) U (MU M’) U’ insert UR edge+EO 
E2ME2 finish(13)
Which would make and even better 31STM solve. I still use that approach sometimes when a UR/UL edge is already placed


----------



## uvafan (Aug 19, 2012)

EOL: D B' U R D2 F D' (7)
Right: L2 R' U R U' L U2 R (8,15)
Left: U' L U' L' U L2 U L' U L U L U2 L' U L U' L' (lol18,33)
COLL: U R U R' U R U L' U R' U' L (12,45)
EPLL: M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2 U2 (8,53)

U D F' U' D' F2 B2 L' R' F2 U' D L R2 U' L2 D2 U2 L' B L U' F L' R'


----------



## ottozing (Aug 19, 2012)

U R' L F' L' D' (EO line)
R' U' R' U' R U L' R U' R' (right block)
L' U' L U' L U L U L' U' L (left block)
U' F R U' R' U R U2 R' U' R U R' U' F' (COLL)
M2' U2 M' U' M2' U' M2' U' M' (EPLL)

next - U F D2 R' F D R U' R2 U' F' R D F D' R2 B2 D2 B2 R2 D B U R F'


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 19, 2012)

*FOR: U D F' U' D' F2 B2 L' R' F2 U' D L R2 U' L2 D2 U2 L' B L U' F L' R' *

Quick FMC : 33 HTM
U R' L F' D' // 5. EO
L U R B2 R L2 U2 R L' U' // 16. F2L -1 slot
R * U2 # R' U // 19. solved but 4 corners

* = (R' F R B' R' F' R B) : 2 moves cancelled
# = (U F U' B' U F' U' B) : 1 move cancelled

Solution:
U R' L F' D' // 5. EO
L U R B2 R L2 U2 R L' U' L' // 16. F2L -1 slot
(F R B' R' F' R B) U' (F U' B' U F' U' B) R' U // 33. solved

*FOR: U F D2 R' F D R U' R2 U' F' R D F D' R2 B2 D2 B2 R2 D B U R F' *

ZZ - 41 HTM
B' L' R2 F R B2 U' F2 // EOL 
R U L U' D2 R D2 R2 // 16. easy right block
U2 L2 U L' U // 21. 3rd pair
L' U2 L U L2 U' L U' L' U2 // 31. 4h pair + edge permutation
L2 U2 L D L' U2 L D' L2 U // 41. corner permutation

*Easy ZZ zramble:
u f2 U2 u' f2 U' F2 r2 u2 R' F' r f2 F2 U2 F' R r' u2*


----------



## irontwig (Aug 21, 2012)

y R2 U2 R U B2 U'
x' y R U' L' U R' U L U L' U L
z' M2 U M2 U'
L U2 L U' M' U' M' U' M2 U' L' U2
z2 U2 M' U2 M'

Next: U' L' U' D B' F U' R' D2 R B2 D R B' U2 F2 B2 R L' F2 R' U' F2 L2 D2


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 21, 2012)

ZZ - 39 HTM
D2 B' L2 F' D' L' D' // 7. EOL
U' R U R' U' L' // 13. 222 block
R' U2 R U2 R' U R // 20. 2nd 222 block
U L' R2 U' L U R2' // 27. 3rd pair
U' R U2 R' U' // 32. 4th pair
F' L' F R F' L F // 39. 3-corner cycle

NEXT = F2 U2 L2 B R2 F U2 F R2 U2 R' U F' U' B' U' F' D2 L2 U


----------



## PandaCuber (Aug 25, 2012)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT = F2 U2 L2 B R2 F U2 F R2 U2 R' U F' U' B' U' F' D2 L2 U



xz'
UMRU'R'FBU'
x' 
UrU'rU'rU2r'U'r
RUR'U'R'FRF'RUR'URU2R' 
U2M'U2M'U'M'U2MU2M2

=43 Speedy-Like Solve. 
Getting better at SB, aye? 

D' L2 F2 D' B2 F2 D L2 F2 D L2 B' R' D U2 B' L2 B R B R (Corners only.)


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 25, 2012)

D' L2 F2 D' B2 F2 D L2 F2 D L2 B' R' D U2 B' L2 B R B R

M2
[BLB':M2]
[L'U'LU:M2]
[BL2B':M2]
[UR'U':M2]
[RUR'U':M2]
[URU':M2]
(U2M')2
[UR2U':M2]
[U'LU:M2]
[DR'D';M]

Next: D' B2 L2 B2 U' L2 D2 U2 F' U L' U2 B R' F' L U'


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 26, 2012)

> Next: D' B2 L2 B2 U' L2 D2 U2 F' U L' U2 B R' F' L U'



z2x'D'Ru'
R2UrF'
R2U'r2UR'U2RMU'M'rUR'
UB'RBr'U2R'U2r
UM'UM'U' R'FRU:M2 E2MD2M

next: B' D2 B2 D R' U F' R D L U2 D2 R2 F2 U2 R2 B2 D R2 L2 D'


----------



## PandaCuber (Aug 26, 2012)

5BLD said:


> z2x'D'*r*u'
> R2UrF'
> R2U'r2UR'U2RMU'M'rUR'
> UB'RBr'U2R'U2r
> ...



Fixed.


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 26, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> Fixed.



gracias mi amigo


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 26, 2012)

5BLD said:


> B' D2 B2 D R' U F' R D L U2 D2 R2 F2 U2 R2 B2 D R2 L2 D'


ZZ - 48 HTM
L R' B R2 F D L2 D // 8
U R U L // 12
U2 R' U2 R U R' U R' // 20
L U' L' U' L U2 L' U L // 30
R' U' R U2 R' U2 R U' *R' // 38
R'* U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2 U' // 48

NEXT = D2 L2 U F2 D F2 U' B2 D F2 D F D' F' D' L F2 U L2 U F (After EOL, I had a complete LL-skip on this one)


----------



## mDiPalma (Aug 26, 2012)

u M' U' l' U' x2 // eoline 5
R L U2 R' L2 U' L U' R' // right + permute corners 9
U2 L U' L2 U L' U' L // left 8
y R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R // 2gll 11
=33 stm, 31 atm 

ZZ-D REPRESENT!!! 

inb4 cfop and roux phase out

B F2 R U2 L D' U' B2 L D L2 F B2 L' B' U2 D' R' B F2 R B U' F' B'


----------



## PandaCuber (Aug 26, 2012)

mDiPalma said:


> B F2 R U2 L D' U' B2 L D L2 F B2 L' B' U2 D' R' B F2 R B U' F' B'



L2 D' B2 F R D F L' 
y U2 R U' R' U R U R'
U' B U B' U L U L'
R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R'
R' U' R U' R' U R U R B' R' B
U2 R U R' F2 D' L U' L' U L' D F2 U'

So many moves................................................................................

L' B2 D2 R2 U2 F2 L F2 D2 R' F2 D' L' D B2 L' U2 B L2 F R'


----------



## ottozing (Aug 26, 2012)

z2 x' R' U D' L' D U' L2' U' L Uw2 (cross + F2L-1 setup)
L' U L (F2L-1)
R U R' U' R2 Uw R2' Uw' R U R (F2L-2 + F2L-3 setup)
U' L U L' (F2L-3)
Rw' U R U' R' U' Rw (F2L-4)
U2 Lw U R' D R U' R U' R' U R' D' (OLLCP)
R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2' U' (EPLL)

next - L D B2 R2 D2 F B' L R' B D' F2 D F D' F' R2 U' R' D2 R'


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 26, 2012)

mDiPalma said:


> Pyjam said:
> 
> 
> > NEXT = D2 L2 U F2 D F2 U' B2 D F2 D F D' F' D' L F2 U L2 U F (After EOL, I had a complete LL-skip on this one)
> ...


Nice.

There was also :
F' B U' B' U B U L2 U B2* // 10: XX-EOL !*
U R' U' R U2 R2 U2 R U R' *// 20: F2L with phasing*
B' U F U' B U F' U *// 28: 3 corner cycle*
R U' *// 30: the end.*


----------



## mDiPalma (Aug 26, 2012)

@L D B2 R2 D2 F B' L R' B D' F2 D F D' F' R2 U' R' D2 R' 

M' U' D2 R D' l U2 x2 // eoblock 7 
R U' R' U' R' U' R F2 // advanced corner permutation 6-b (details to remain classified) 8
R2 U R' U2 R' U2 R U R' U R U' R' U2 R' U // 16
=31 stm or 32 htm

inb4 cfop and roux phase out

B L B F U D2 B' F' L2 F2 U' D2 L D' F' B' D F2 R2 F2 B' U'


----------



## PandaCuber (Aug 27, 2012)

mDiPalma said:


> B L B F U D2 B' F' L2 F2 U' D2 L D' F' B' D F2 R2 F2 B' U'



x2
B R F' M U x
U' M' U' r' U2 r U r2 
U' R2 D R' U R D' R' U R' U' R U' R'
M2 U2 M' U' M' U2 M'
U' M2 U M U2 M U2 M
=42 blah

U F L' U' L2 F2 L' D' F R2 U2 R2 U' F2 D R2 L2 D2 F2


----------



## Zaterlord (Aug 27, 2012)

L' B L' B' R2 U L' U' L U F' // First Block (11/11)
U' R U' R' U R' U' r U R' U R' U' R // Second Block (14/25)
R' U L U' R U L' // CMLL (7/32)
M' U M U2 M U' M' U' M U M' // EO (11/43)
M' U2 M U' M2 U' // EP (6/49)

49 STM 58 HTM

scramble: U L F' B' U B F2 L R2 B2 D2 L2 F D U' B' L F B' L F' B' L R' B


----------



## Petro Leum (Aug 27, 2012)

mDiPalma said:


> @L D B2 R2 D2 F B' L R' B D' F2 D F D' F' R2 U' R' D2 R'
> 
> M' U' D2 R D' l U2 x2 // eoblock 7
> R U' R' U' R' U' R F2 // advanced corner permutation 6-b (details to remain classified) 8
> ...



could you explain your thought process on cp?
and was it a lucky ll skip, or are you a haxx0r?


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 27, 2012)

Zaterlord said:


> scramble: U L F' B' U B F2 L R2 B2 D2 L2 F D U' B' L F B' L F' B' L R' B



U2B'U'MD2M'D2RU'R'UR'D x2
R2U'R'UM2RU'R'M'UM'U'M
r'F2rU2LF'L'F
M2U'M2U2M'U 

40stm

D2 F2 L2 B' U2 B' F2 R2 U2 F2 U2 R B2 L U' R B U' B2 D' U'


----------



## mDiPalma (Aug 27, 2012)

U r' U' x' D2 // eoline 4
L R U2 L' U' L2 U2 R2 U R' U L // left and corner permutation (details to remain classified at this time) 12
U R' U2 R2 U R2 U' R2 U R' U' // new left 11
z' R' U2 R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R' U2 // 2gll 10
=37 htm speedsolve-minded ZZ-Rainbow

inb4 cfop and roux phase out

U' R' D' L R2 F D2 U B' F R U' F' B D' F' B U R' D2 L U L2 F2 U2


----------



## Cubenovice (Aug 27, 2012)

YUnomake 6 move EOline + pseudo block?


----------



## mDiPalma (Aug 27, 2012)

cuz pseudoblocks are not colorful

and it was a "speedsolve-minded" solve


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 30, 2012)

Scramble: U' R' D' L R2 F D2 U B' F R U' F' B D' F' B U R' D2 L U L2 F2 U2
FB: x2 y E L F' S R S' z x'
SB: U' R2 U R' U' R U' M' r U r'
CMLL: U' L U2 L D L' U2 L D' L2
LSE: U' M U' M' U' M' U2 M U2 M U M2 U M2 U
Next: L B2 F2 R D2 L' F2 R' D2 R D2 U R B' F' L' F' U L' D2


----------



## pdilla (Aug 31, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> Next: L B2 F2 R D2 L' F2 R' D2 R D2 U R B' F' L' F' U L' D2




F' U' R' U F L' D L' // xcross [7]
U L' U L' B L B' L2 U L' // pair 2 + setup [10]
U2 y R' U' R // pair 3 [4]
F R' F' R U R U R' // pair 4 [8]
f R U R' U' f' // OLL [6]
R U' R F2 U R U R U' R' U' F2 R2 U // PLL [14]
alg.garron.us

49HTM
Next: D' U F' U2 R2 U L2 B U2 D' R U2 D2 L F' U2 L R2 U R L2 U2 L D2 F'


----------



## PandaCuber (Aug 31, 2012)

pdilla said:


> Next: D' U F' U2 R2 U L2 B U2 D' R U2 D2 L F' U2 L R2 U R L2 U2 L D2 F'



E' F r2 B'

Found a nice firstblock. i suck at second block lol yeah.


----------



## A Leman (Aug 31, 2012)

Next: D' U F' U2 R2 U L2 B U2 D' R U2 D2 L F' U2 L R2 U R L2 U2 L D2 F'
x’y’ 
U’M’B’uB2 (5)FB
U’R’ M2 U’M’U’R’U2 r2	(14)SB
UxUR’U’LU2RU2r’ (23)CMLL
UMU’M’ U2M2U’MU2M’U2M2	(35)LSE

NEXT: B R' D2 B' F2 R' L F2 R' D' R' U' L2 D B2 R2 B' D F2 U' B2 F' L U' B'


----------



## Petro Leum (Aug 31, 2012)

B R' D2 B' F2 R' L F2 R' D' R' U' L2 D B2 R2 B' D F2 U' B2 F' L U' B' 

R D U2 B L2 D (6)EOLine
R2 L U R2 (10)R Face Isolation
z R U R2 U' R U' R' U' R U' R2 U R' U' R U (26)LHB
z' U2 L' U R U' L (32)CP
U R' U R U' R U R U R' U' R' U' R' U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R U (55) RHB + 2GLL

NEXT: L2 B2 D' R2 D2 U L2 B2 D2 L2 F' D F L' B U' B2 F R' B


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 31, 2012)

> NEXT: L2 B2 D' R2 D2 U L2 B2 D2 L2 F' D F L' B U' B2 F R' B


zy'
F'U2F'MRB' 
RU'R2U2R' 
UM'U'M 
RF'R'UL'ULU'lDl' 
M2UM2U2R2

next scramble: L2 D2 B2 F' D2 B' L2 F' U2 L2 F2 U R B2 F' D' R' F' D B R'


----------



## Zaterlord (Sep 1, 2012)

R L' B' R' L' D' // EOline (6/6)
L U2 L' U L' //Left square (5/11)
R U' R U' R2 U2 R'//Right square (7/18)
L' R' U' R//Right pair (3/21)
U2 L U L' U2 L U' L' U L2//Left pair (10/31)
U L' U L U2 L'//OLL (6/37)
Y R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 F' U F U//PLL (13/50)

Next scramble: R' D2 R L2 F' L D U R F D F B D2 U2 L' F L D2 F' B2 L2 U' R2 U2


----------



## porkynator (Sep 1, 2012)

Zaterlord said:


> R' D2 R L2 F' L D U R F D F B D2 U2 L' F L D2 F' B2 L2 U' R2 U2



x2 U B' D' L F' D L D //EOLine (8/8)
U' R' //Right 2x2x1 (2/10)
L U' L2 U L //Left 2x2x1 (5/15)
U' L U R' //Right 3x2x1 (4/19)
Ok, now I felt like doing Heise so I did it:
L' U2 L //Make a pair (3/22)
U L' U2 L //Place it in the free F2L slot (4/26)
U2 L' U2 L //Make another pair (4/30)
U L' U' L U' //Place pairs and edges (5/35)
y [ R : [ R D' R' , U2 ] ] //L3C (9/44)

NEXT: R2 F2 L2 D2 F2 D L2 D' R2 D2 F L B L2 D' L2 B' R F U2 R


----------



## mati1242 (Sep 1, 2012)

x2 // Inspection
R2 F y D' R B D' // Cross (6/6)
U' L' U L y' U R U' R' // 1st Pair (8/14)
U' L U' L' y' U R U' R' // 2nd Pair (8/22)
U L' U L2 U' F' L' F // 3rd and 4th Pair (8/30)
U' R' U' R' F R F' U R // OLL (9/39)
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U' // PLL (16/55)

NEXT: U2 R2 D2 L2 B2 L2 B L2 B' R2 F R B R2 D' L U R2 F' D' B


----------



## porkynator (Sep 2, 2012)

> NEXT: U2 R2 D2 L2 B2 L2 B L2 B' R2 F R B R2 D' L U R2 F' D' B


F U L' F' R D L //2x2x2 (Cancels into next step) (7/7)
U' L2 U' R' U x R2 //Pseudo 2x2x3 (6/13)
U' R U R' x //Pseudo F2L-1+EO (4/17)
U R' U L U' R //Make 1 pair (6/23)
U L' U' L //Make second pair (4/27)
U' R U2 L' U' L U2 R' U2 //Stuff (9/36)
[ L2 , U R U' ] //L3C (8/44)
L2 //Adjust (1/45)


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 2, 2012)

Yar. Didn't get a new scramble so I fetch'd one scramble.


> B L2 D2 B R2 D2 B' F2 R2 F U' F L D2 U R' B2 U B R


x2y'
D'R'U'BMUR'F 8/8
M'U2rUR'UR'UrU2r'U' rUM' 15/23
LU2L'U'LU'L' 7/30
M2UM2U2MU' 6/36

next scramble: R2 U2 B' R2 F2 U2 L2 B' R2 B2 L' D2 B D F' D2 L' R2 D F' U'


----------



## mDiPalma (Sep 2, 2012)

z2 B2 R' F R' D' (cross 5)
R' U R U' L U L' 
R U R' F U F'
U2 R U' R' U R' U' R
U2 R U' R' U2 R' F R F' (f2l and orient some edges 30)
U' L' U' L U' L' U L U L F' L' F (oll that i actually know 13)
M2 u M u2 M u M2 (pll 7)
=55 in 15.28

it's funny cuz even in speed cfop, i don't rotate.

U2 B2 R L' U F B2 D2 F2 L2 D L2 R2 F L2 D2 L F L2 D2 U' F' D' F L


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 2, 2012)

> U2 B2 R L' U F B2 D2 F2 L2 D L2 R2 F L2 D2 L F L2 D2 U' F' D' F L



Fu'r'FrUrB 8/8
r'U2R'U'rU'R2U'R'U2rUr' UM 15/23
RBr'U'R'Ur2Ur'B'rU'r' 13/36
UM2U'MU2M'R2 7/43

next scramble: F2 U2 B2 R2 D U2 L2 R2 F2 R2 D2 L F U B R' D2 U2 B' R F'


----------



## jla (Sep 3, 2012)

5BLD said:


> next scramble: F2 U2 B2 R2 D U2 L2 R2 F2 R2 D2 L F U B R' D2 U2 B' R F'



z2 F2 U2 R' F D2 F' D
U' R U' R' y' R U2 R'
L U' L' U L' U' L
U2 R2 U2 R U R' U R2
L U L' y' R' U2 R U' R' U' R
R U R' U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' U2 R U R'
U2

Next: L2 F' L2 B' R2 F D2 L2 R2 B F R F D' U' F D U L B2 U'


----------



## porkynator (Sep 3, 2012)

> Next: L2 F' L2 B' R2 F D2 L2 R2 B F R F D' U' F D U L B2 U'



x' L D U R U' L x' D //EOLine (7/7)
U' R2 U2 L R' U2 L2 //Left (7/14)
U2 R2 U2 R U R2 U R U' R' U' R' //Right (12/26)
L' U2 L U L' U L U L' U' L U' L' U2 L U //2GLL that I actually know (16/42)

Next: R F L2 D' F L D L' B' R U2 L U2 D2 F2 U2 R B2 R B2


----------



## PandaCuber (Sep 3, 2012)

porkynator said:


> Next: R F L2 D' F L D L' B' R U2 L U2 D2 F2 U2 R B2 R B2



zx2 U2
u'R2u2B2
M'U2r'MU'RUM'U'r
U'RU2R'U2R'FRF'
MU'MU'MU2M'UMUM2U2M'U2M2

I like the sub 40s

L2 D F2 R2 U B2 R2 D' B2 D' F R' B D2 L' U R F2 U'


----------



## irontwig (Sep 3, 2012)

L2
B' U' B U
B' D B
D B' U B' U' B2 D
U R B' R' U' L' B L B'
D' B' D B2 L' F

Next: U R2 U' B2 L2 F2 L2 R' D' L F' R B' R2 F2 B L D2 B R L B' D2 R' L


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 3, 2012)

irontwig said:


> Next: U R2 U' B2 L2 F2 L2 R' D' L F' R B' R2 F2 B L D2 B R L B' D2 R' L



z'x'r'U'ru'U2F2 6
RUMUM'U'r2U'M2BU2B' M2Ul 21
U2B'R'BL'B'RB'RBR'B 33
M2U'F2M'F2r'R' 40

next U2 F' D2 B' U2 L2 F D2 F L2 F D L2 D' B2 L D B U' L2 B


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 3, 2012)

Scramble: U2 F' D2 B' U2 L2 F D2 F L2 F D L2 D' B2 L D B U' L2 B
Cross: x' D' L2 D x' L D'
F2L 1: R U2 R' U2 R U R'
F2L 2: U2 r' F U' R U M'
F2L 3: L' U' L2 U2 L' y L U L'
F2L 4: R' U R U' R' U' R
CLL: U R' U L U' R U L'
ELL: L' U' L U M' U' L' U l U' M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U' M2
Next: D2 L2 B' U2 L2 B' F2 D2 B2 L2 F' U' L D' R2 F' D U2 L


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 3, 2012)

> Next: D2 L2 B' U2 L2 B' F2 D2 B2 L2 F' U' L D' R2 F' D U2 L


ML'U'LU'r2 x'y 6
r'U2r2U'r'U2r'UR MUM' 12
FRU'R'URU2R'U'F' 22
U'M2U'M2U2M'U2Rr2 31

next R L U D2 F R' F R' L2 U' L2 D' F2 B2 U' B2 L2 U L2


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 3, 2012)

Scramble: R L U D2 F R' F R' L2 U' L2 D' F2 B2 U' B2 L2 U L2
FB: L' R' U x' D2 S' U' S x'
SB: r U2 M2 U2 R' U R U r' R2 U' R'
CMLL: R' U2 R U R' U R U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'
LSE: U2 M' U' M U' M' U' M' U M U2 M U M2 U M U2 M'

Next: B2 L2 F2 R2 D2 B' L2 D2 F2 D2 F' U B' L U' F L2 D2 B2


----------



## porkynator (Sep 3, 2012)

> Next: D2 L2 B' U2 L2 B' F2 D2 B2 L2 F' U' L D' R2 F' D U2 L



R F2 //2x2x2 (2/2)
U R U' //Pseudo 2x2x3 (3/5)
x2 U R2 U2 R // Make 2 pairs (4/9)
U R' U2 R' F' B' // Stuff (6/15)
[ L' U2 L ; Dw2 ] // Pair 3-cycle (8/23)
U F U' B U F //Match everything (cancels 1 move with the 3-cycle) (5/28)
z' y2 R U R2 F R F2 U F //Cool alg I learnt today (8/36)
y R' U R U2 L' R' U R U' L U' //ZBLL (11/47)

Methods are for noobs.

Next: U B2 D' L2 R2 D L2 F2 L2 D' L2 B' D2 U' F L' U F2 L2 U' L2


----------



## Pyjam (Sep 4, 2012)

porkynator said:


> Methods are for noobs.


Yep! 

F' L U B' F U' F' L U2 L' U' F D' F' D F2 R' B' R2 B U2 R' F' // (23) some blocks
U L' U2 L B' U F U' B U F' U2 L' U L U2 // (40) solved

Next = U' B D2 F R F L2 U R2 U' L F2 B2 R' F2 L2 U2 B2 U2 R F2


----------



## PandaCuber (Sep 4, 2012)

Pyjam said:


> Next = U' B D2 F R F L2 U R2 U' L F2 B2 R' F2 L2 U2 B2 U2 R F2



zy
FU2R'U'Fx'
U'M'U2MU2F
M'U'R'U2F
M'UL'U'L2F'L'F
U' F RUR'U' RUR'U' RUR'U' F' 
UMU2MU'L2

FunkyF2B

D2 B2 R2 U' R2 D2 L2 R2 F2 U' F2 L U2 F U2 F D' L' R U2 R


----------



## zhanchi03 (Sep 5, 2012)

Scramble F U2 B U R' B U2 F D2 L U' B' D B' R' B R' F U' R' D' F R2 U R

Method: Fredrich
Cross: R' U L2 u F' u' B'
Pair #1: y R U' R' y' U' R' U2 R2 U R'
Pair #2: U' F U2 F' U R
Pair #3: U2 L' U L
Pair#4: y R' U R U2 R' U R
Top Cross: U2 F U R U' R' F'
OLL: R U R' U R U2 R'
PLL: y2 R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R y L' U R U' L U2 R' U R U2 R'

Next scramble: R2 U2 B U' F' R' L U L R U' R' U2 L2 B2 L' U L' U2


----------



## Pyjam (Sep 5, 2012)

U2 L' F B2 U' R' B' // 7. Edge orientation
L' U' R' U2 R D2 // 13. 223 block + 1 pair
L U2 L' U2 L' U2 L2 U L // 22. done but 5 pieces
R' F U' R' U R U F' R' U2 R U2 R U2 // 36. ZBLL L

Next = L2 R2 F' L2 B' L2 R2 B' F2 D2 L2 U' L' B R2 U R' D F D2 U'
(There's a 9 move 223 block)


----------



## mDiPalma (Sep 5, 2012)

y
F' D2 R' B L D2 L D (2x2x3 8)
F' U' F (fix edges 3)
R2 U R' U R U R U R U' R U R' U' R' (leave 3 corners 15)
x2 y' U' L U R' U' L' U R (8)
=34

D2 L2 U2 B2 R2 U' L R' B L D2 R L' F2 R' L' U' L' R2 U' D2 B' U R U'


----------



## BPM (Sep 6, 2012)

Method: Modified MCPOP

R' D U2 R U' R' U L (D-Corners -1) 

D2 R U' R' D y L F' L' D y R U R' D U y r U r' E-layer Edges -1

D' y M' U M y2 U' R U R' Final F2L Pair

y R U R' U L' U R U' L U2 R' U CLL + AUF

y' M' U M U' y M' U2 M U' y M' U2 M y M' U M U' M' U2 M D- Layer Edges

U' M' U' M' U2 M U' M2 U' M' U ELL + AUF

Next: D' B2 L U' B' F L' B' F' D2 U' B D' L' B F' L' F' D L' R U L' R2 U B F L' R2 F'


----------



## Pyjam (Sep 6, 2012)

BPM said:


> Next: D' B2 L U' B' F L' B' F' D2 U' B D' L' B F' L' F' D L' R U L' R2 U B F L' R2 F'



*FMC : 30 HTM*

R' B L F' * [B' U'] L2 B2 *// (8) Edges oriented + pseudo 222 block*
U' L U L2 U2 L U' R' *// (16) F2L -1 slot*
U2 L U L' U L U' L' U' *// (25) All but 3 corners*

Insertion : * = U F2 U' B' U F2 [U' B] *// (+5) 3 corner cycle, 3 moves cancelled*

NEXT = R' D' L F2 B' D B' U R2 L' F2 U2 F D2 B2 U2 B U2 D2 F2 L2


----------



## porkynator (Sep 6, 2012)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT = R' D' L F2 B' D B' U R2 L' F2 U2 F D2 B2 U2 B U2 D2 F2 L2



Lw2 B' D' F' U' F' //EOLine (6/6)
R2 U' R' U2 L' U' R' //Right (7/13)
L' U' L U2 L' U2 L2 U' L' //Left (9/22)
U' L U2 L' U' L U' L2 U R U' L U R' //COLL (14/36)
U2 R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R //EPLL (12/48)

Next: scramble: D' B D F' B R2 U2 F' U F U R2 D' R2 L' U L R2 D U' L' D L2 F' B


----------



## Pyjam (Sep 6, 2012)

y R' L' B U B' D' *// (6) EOL*
R2 U' L2 R' U2 R U L 
U R' L U2 L' *// (19) Left block*
R' U2 R U2 R' U2 R2 U' *// (27) all but 4 corners*
R' F R B' R' F' R B *// (35) 3 corner cycle*
F R2 F' L F R2 F' L' *// (43) 3 corner cycle*

NEXT = B' R2 F' R' U F' B' R F' D L2 U F2 B2 U' F2 U B2 U L2


----------



## mDiPalma (Sep 6, 2012)

U R' U' M F2 M' (2x2x2 6)
R2 U R U' R U R2 U' R B' L U2 L' (3x2x2 + orient + cp 13)
y R2 U' R U2 R U R U R' U R2 U R' U R' U R' (17)
=36

L' U' L2 B' U B' F U2 F' R' B' F U F B' D' B' U' L' R2 D L2 F D' R'


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 6, 2012)

L' U' L2 B' U B' F U2 F' R' B' F U F B' D' B' U' L' R2 D L2 F D' R'

E-1: z2 x' F U L U2 z' x'
D-1: D' R U' R' D2 U' R U R'
F2L: D' U R U' R' M2 U2 F R' F' r M' D2
CLL: R' U2 R U R' U R U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'
D: M' U M2 U' M' y U M U' M2 U2 M U M' U' M
ELL: r' U' R U M' U' R' U R M2 U M' U2 M U M2

Next if you want: U D R L u' R' u2 R' r L U F2 D r2 B' D' u f u' U F2 B U' f r' D' L2 R2 D' R' L' F' D B R B f2 r2 L f'
Other scramble if you don't feel like doing 4x4: R L' B' U' F2 B R' U2 F2 D' R' F2 B2 U2 F2 R2 L F2 L' D2 R'


----------



## mDiPalma (Sep 7, 2012)

@R L' B' U' F2 B R' U2 F2 D' R' F2 B2 U2 F2 R2 L F2 L' D2 R'

R'(U'D)FD' (4)
L2UB2L'U'L (6)
d'R'F'U'F (5)
R2URU2R2UR'URU2R'UR2 (13)
U2RDR'U2RD'R2U2 (9)
=37, actually what i would do in a speedsolve

F R F B D' F' L R B' L D2 L R F U' F' U L' U2 L' B2 U2 D2 R' L


----------



## porkynator (Sep 7, 2012)

> F R F B D' F' L R B' L D2 L R F U' F' U L' U2 L' B2 U2 D2 R' L


U F' D2 //2x2x1 (3/3)
R2 U' L F //2x2x1 (4/7)
R' U F' //3x2x1 (3/10)
U2 //3x2x1 (1/11)
L2 F2 L' F' L F L' F' L F L' F' L F' //CLL (14/25)
R2 L B R' L U' R L' U2 R' L F2 L //LSE (13/38)

38 HTM for Roux linear FMC, never tried before.

Next scramble: U D L U2 D' F2 R' L' U' L' U2 B R' U2 B U R' F B D2 L' U2 B D' F


----------



## Pyjam (Sep 9, 2012)

*ZZ - FMC : 32 HTM
*
D2 R2 D' F' L' D' // (6) EOL
U' R U R' U2 R U' * R2 U // (15) right block
R2 U' L U R' L U2 L' U' L' // (25) left block, solved but 3 corners

* = (B R F' R' B' R F R') // (+7) corner cycle

NEXT = D2 R2 U2 R2 B2 R2 B2 F' D2 B' D2 U' L D' F' L' R' F' U R U'


----------



## Rpotts (Sep 11, 2012)

> NEXT = D2 R2 U2 R2 B2 R2 B2 F' D2 B' D2 U' L D' F' L' R' F' U R U'


F' R D' U2 R' F D' // Cross (7)
L U L2' U' L // 1st pair (5, 12)
D' R' U R2 U R' D R U' R' d' R U R' // Finish F2L (14, 26)
U R U R' U R' F R F' R U2 R' // CLL (12, 38)
y' R2' F R2 U R' U' R' F' R U2 R U' R' U' R // ELL (15, 53)

Next: R D2 L' F B D U2 R' L D L B' F B R L U' D2 B2 L2


----------



## mDiPalma (Sep 11, 2012)

(DU')F'L'U2R2 //2x2x3 5
y'L'U'L2FL' //eo 5
d'L'ULULU2L //f2l 8
R2U2RU'R'UR'UL'UR'U'LU'R'U' //16
=34

U B L2 B D2 L' U' F' R2 L D R B' R B R2 B' L2 F L' R D L' R' D


----------



## porkynator (Sep 11, 2012)

x2 F B D B' L' D //EOLine (6/6)
U R' U R L2 U2 R U R //Right Block (9/15)
U' L2 //2x2x1 (2/17) 
U L' U L U' L U L U' L //All but 3 corners (10/27)
[ R : [ R D2 R', U2 ] ] //L3C (9/36)
U2 //AUF (1/37)

F' D2 B L2 U2 B D2 L2 U2 L2 B2 R D2 F2 U B2 R D' L B F2


----------



## Pyjam (Sep 12, 2012)

*ZZ - FMC : 29 HTM*

B' L2 U F L * R D *// (7) EOL*
R' L2 U L # U2 L U2 L' *// (15) Left block*
R' U R2 U' R *// (20) All but 4 corners*

* = (D L D' R D L' D' R') *// (+3) 5 moves cancelled*
# = (L D' L' U L D L' U') *// (+6) 2 moves cancelled*

NEXT = D' F2 D' L2 U2 F2 L2 B2 D' B2 L' U L2 F2 L F2 D B U F


----------



## ottozing (Sep 13, 2012)

x' y' D U' L' U L U' L2 R B' R2 (Xcross)
R U R' U' L U L' (F2L-1)
U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U' R U R' U R2 U R' (F2L-2 & 3)
B' R B R' U' R' U R2 U2 R' U2 L' U R U' R' L (LL)

next - B U L' D' L2 B2 D' R' D2 B2 U2 L2 B2 U' F' U' L2 D2 L2 D' B' D2 L' B' L'


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Sep 13, 2012)

x D' U R B' //CROSS
L U L' U L U L' //F2L1
U2 R' U R U' R' U R //F2L2
U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' //F2L3
L' U' L U' L F' L' F //F2L4
R U' L' U R' U' L //OLL
U2 Lw' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 //PLL

next R2 U F2 D' R2 U' F2 D2 R2 U' R F L2 U B U2 B2 U2 B2 F'


----------



## Pyjam (Sep 13, 2012)

*ZZ - FMC : 31 HTM*

* B' R2 U' F R D' *// (6) EOL*
L U2 L U2 L2 U L U L U R' *// (17) F2L -1 slot*
U R' # U R *// (21) all but 4 corners*

* = (U B' D' B U' B' D B) *// (+6) 2 moves cancelled*
# = (L' U R U' L U R' U') *// (+4) 4 moves cancelled*

Previous scramble :
B' F' U' F' L' F' *// (6) EOL*
L U L R2 U L R2 *// (13) F2L 1+2*

NEXT = B' U' F R2 F R' D R U' B D' F2 L2 D' R2 F2 D2 R2 B2 U'


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Sep 13, 2012)

CFOP

Z X2 M' F' D R' D' //CROSS
Y R' U' R2 U R' //F2L1
U2 R' U' R F U' F' //F2L2
L U2 L' Y U2 R U2 R' U' R' F R F' U R' U R //F2L3/4
R U R' U R U2' R' F R U R' U' F' //OLL
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U2 //PLL

NEXT- U F2 D' R2 D' B2 D' B2 D2 B2 U' L D2 R' D2 R' U' L' F D' R


----------



## Pyjam (Sep 13, 2012)

*ZZ - FMC : 28 HTM*

R' D F L2 U2 L D' R * L' *// (8) LOL XX-Cross + Edge orientation*
U R2 U' R2 U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 *// (21) All but 3 corners*

* = (R B R' F2 R B' R' F2) *// (+7) 3 corner cycle, 1 move cancelled*

NEXT = B U2 B2 F R2 F U2 F L2 R2 U F' U' L R B' R' U' F' D F'


----------



## porkynator (Sep 13, 2012)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT = B U2 B2 F R2 F U2 F L2 R2 U F' U' L R B' R' U' F' D F'



I wanted to try some ZZ-FMC too, but I'm not as good as Pyjam.

D R' B' F' U' F U' B2 //EOLine (8/8)
R D2 R2 D' L2 D' R' D2 R2 D' R' //A lot of blocks (11/19)
D2 L' D' L' D R' D R D2 L' //Some other blocks (10/29)
D L D L D' L //All but 3 corners (6/35)
[ R' : [ F R' : U2 ] [ R' F : U2 ] ] //Too lazy to insert a commutator (11/46)

To Pyjam: assuming you practise FMC, do you use ZZ for your normal FMC solves? Do you think pre-orienting edges can be (always talking about FMC) better than orienting after some block-building?

Next scramble: L' F L U2 D' B U D' B' U2 L D2 F2 L D2 B2 L F2 R2 B2


----------



## Pyjam (Sep 13, 2012)

Thank you for the kind words, Porkynator. 
I was lucky with the last scrambles. They were rather easy.

Blocks then EO is better than EO then blocks. Okayama doesn't start with EO: it constrains the block-building too much.

That said, EO first is often easier for beginners and way better than CFOP.
I like to start this way to see if there's an easy solution. I try also with the reverse scramble.
It isn't rare to find a sub-35 solution, which is often enough to win a competition if none of the world's best is present.

For my previous scramble : B U2 B2 F R2 F U2 F L2 R2 U F' U' L R B' R' U' F' D F'

*ZZ - FMC : 31 HTM* (lucky again)

* F' R F' L' D' B' R *// (7) EO*
L' U' L2 U' D' L' U' L2 U L' B2 L *// (19) Pseudo F2L (lucky)*
U2 R' U' R U' R *// (25) all but 3 corners (lucky)*

* = (D' F' U' F D F' U F) *// (+6) 3 corner cycle, 2 moves cancelled*

Hope you like it.


----------



## PandaCuber (Sep 14, 2012)

porkynator said:


> Next scramble: L' F L U2 D' B U D' B' U2 L D2 F2 L D2 B2 L F2 R2 B2



SpeedSolve

xy
u' U' B U2 M' F'
r' U M' U F R2 F' U r U' r'
U2 F R U R' U' F' 
U'M'U2M'U2MUM'UMU2M'UM2U2M'U2M'
=42
Im getting sub 50s easily in speedsolves. yay.

F U2 F2 D R' L' D' L U B' D R2 U F2 D' B2 D' R2 F2 B2 U


----------



## Pyjam (Sep 14, 2012)

Interesting case !

*ZZ - FMC : (unexpected) 33 HTM*

* D' F U' R' B' R2 U2 R' D' *// (9) EOL + 2 pairs*
L U' L' U L2 U2 L' *// (16) Left block*

-> short way to F2L = R' U' R U' R2 *// (21) F2L*

But let's continue with:
R2 @ U' R2 U' R2
U' R U2 L U' R' U L' *// (29) 2 corners twisted*

Insertions:
* = (F U' F' D' F U F' D) *// (+2) 3 corner cycle, 6 moves cancelled !*
@ = (L2 U' R2 U L2 U' R2 U) *// (+2) 3 corner cycle, 6 moves cancelled ! *


----------



## Brest (Sep 14, 2012)

No scramble...
D2 B2 U B2 L2 U R2 U' L2 D2 F' L D2 U F' D U2 B F2 R2

x2 U L2 x U2 L' R U' x' // 2x2x2
U2 y' x L' U r' y' U' R2 // XXcross
y' R U2 R' U F' U' F // 3rd pair
U2 R' U' R // 4th pair
y R U R' U' M' U R U' r' // ELL
View at alg.garron.us

Next: L' D2 R2 F2 R' B2 D2 R2 U2 R2 B R B' F L B2 L2 D U L B2


----------



## ottozing (Sep 14, 2012)

y2 z Rw U' Rw' U' R Uw2 (2x2x2)
U' B' R' F R2 F' R (2x2x3)
x' M' U Rw' R2 U R' (EO)
y' U' R' U R2 U R' U' R U' R' U R (F2L)
R U' L' U R' U' L' Dw' M U2 M' U' B2 U' (LL)

next scramble: R L B U2 R' U' R B R' D' B U2 R' L2 F' R D2 U B D2 L' B2 F' D2 U


----------



## porkynator (Sep 14, 2012)

B' R2 U L' B2 R' B' // 2x2x2 (7/7)
U' R2 U R //Pseudo 2x2x3 (4/11)
U' L' U' L U2 F //Pseudo F2L-1 (6/17)
U2 F' L F L' //EO (preserving pseudo-pair) (5/22)
U F U F' //Another pair (4/26)
U [ B' Dw2 B : U2 ] R2 //Permute pairs and adjust (9/35)
[ U F' R2 F U', L2 ] //Corner twist (12/47)

Next scramble: R U B' L' B2 L' D2 F D R L B2 D2 L U2 L' F2 U2 R2 F2


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Sep 15, 2012)

roux

u R2 U' R U' B U2 R U2 R' F U F' // FIRST BLOCK 13
U' R' U R' M U M' U2 R' U R //SECOND BLOCK 24
U R' U2 R F' R' F U2 F' R F //COLL 34
U M' U M U' M' U' M' //EO 42
U M U2 M' U M' U2 M' //EP 50 

next- F' L2 D2 B' L' B2 U' D' F2 L B2 D2 R U2 R' F2 R2 F2 B2


----------



## ottozing (Sep 15, 2012)

Moar ROOOO 

z' F U' R' (1x2x2) 
y L U' M' U R Rw2 x' F (1x2x3) 
U M' U2 Rw' U' R U' (1x2x2) 
L2 F' R' F L' x (1x2x3) 
U B' U' R' U R2 B R' U' R' U R (KCLL)
U M' U M (EO)
U M U2 M' U (EP)

Next - B' D' L2 B' D B R' B2 D U2 R2 U' R2 L2 F2 L2 D' U' L2 F D2 U2 B2 L2 R2​


----------



## Benjamins (Sep 15, 2012)

z2
U2 B' u2
B2 U2 B2 
R' U' M' U2 M 
U F R' F'
U' R' U2 R U R' U2 *R*
*R* U R' F' R U2 R' U2 R' F R U R U2 R' U2

38 Moves 

next: F2 U2 R U' F2 B2 R2 L' F2 L2 B' L R U' B' L2 U' D2 L' U' L B L2 B2 R


----------



## ottozing (Sep 15, 2012)

FREEFOP

z2 L' R2 F y B' R' U R2 F' R' F2 (Big chuncky block thing )
y U2 R U' R2 U' L F L' U2 R L F' L' (XXXcross)
y U' R U R' (Finnish F2L)
B' U' R' U R B U L' U2 L U L' U L (LL)

next - - - L2 U R' U2 L2 R D' B L2 U' F D2 L2 F2 D R' U' F R F2 R' L' D2 B L'


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 18, 2012)

Scramble: L2 U R' U2 L2 R D' B L2 U' F D2 L2 F2 D R' U' F R F2 R' L' D2 B L'
Cross: E R' x' y' R u' R u'
F2L 1: R U' R' y R' U' R
F2L 2: U' L' U2 L U L' U' L
F2L 3: U' L U L'
F2L 4: R U' R' U2 y' R' U' R U' R' U R
OLL: U R' U' F U R U' R' F' R
PLL: U2 R' U2 R U R' z R2 U R' D R U' R'
Next: B2 R2 U B L2 F D' L' F2 B2 D B2 D2 F2 U' F2 B2 U2 F2


----------



## PandaCuber (Sep 19, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> Next: B2 R2 U B L2 F D' L' F2 B2 D B2 D2 F2 U' F2 B2 U2 F2



z'y'
F' R2 B2 U' B
U2 R U' M U' R' U2 R2 
U2RU'L'UR'U'L
U2M'UMUM'U2MU'M2U2M2
=33 

L2 D2 F2 U2 B2 L2 F D2 F U2 F2 D L2 U2 B' D2 U L D F2 U


----------



## porkynator (Sep 19, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> L2 D2 F2 U2 B2 L2 F D2 F U2 F2 D L2 U2 B' D2 U L D F2 U



Lw2 B' F' R F D R' D //EOLine (8/8)
L U' L2 U' R2 L U' L' U R //Right (10/18)
L U L' U' L U2 L U L2 //All but 4 corners (9/27)
[ L2, B' R' B ] [ L2 : [ F', L B2 L' ] ] //Too tired to find insertions (9+8/44)

F2 L2 D L2 D' L2 D2 F2 L2 R2 F2 L B' R D B' F U2 R' U2 L


----------



## Cubenovice (Sep 27, 2012)

porkynator said:


> F2 L2 D L2 D' L2 D2 F2 L2 R2 F2 L B' R D B' F U2 R' U2 L



*Human Thistlethwaite *

D2 L' B D' - EO
F B' R F B L B2 L - CO
B' U2 - separate corners
F' U2 F U2 F2 R2 F R2 - pair up corners (leaves two bad edges)
don't feel like fixing bad edges so:
L2 F' B D2 - edges
F2 B2 D' U L2 R2 D U'- edges
F' R' L D2 R L' F' - edges

41 HTM
33 STM

next: D B2 R B2 L B D L U L2 F R2 L2 B2 L' R2 F B' R2 U' R2 D2 F2 D L'


----------



## Benjamins (Oct 7, 2012)

D B2 R B2 L B D L U L2 F R2 L2 B2 L' R2 F B' R2 U' R2 D2 F2 D L'

z2 y'

B2 u' U' R U' B 
R' U' M' U2 R' U R U' R U R' 
U l' U2 R' D2 R U2 R' D2 R2 x' 
M U2 M' U M' U M2 U M2 U2 M' U M

40 Moves

R2 F R2 D2 F R' U' F' L F L' F D2 L' F' D2 U F2 U F R2 F2 U B' L


----------



## mDiPalma (Oct 7, 2012)

U M' r D' R' B' r' B2 r2 x' R U' M U' M' F' U' F (2x2x3 block and orient edges 17)
U2 R U R' U' R2 U' R U' R' U R U R' (right 14)
U' R U2 R' F2 R U2 R' U2 R' F2 R (coll 12)

D U' R D2 R' B' R2 L' D U' F D U F2 B' L' D2 U L2 B L R2 D R2 U'


----------



## Pyjam (Oct 7, 2012)

mDiPalma said:


> D U' R D2 R' B' R2 L' D U' F D U F2 B' L' D2 U L2 B L R2 D R2 U'


*FMC : 30 HTM*

(x2) L' D2 B *// (3) 222 block*
L2 *(*)* U L F' U B *(**)* L' U L' U' B2 *// (14) pseudo XX-Cross*
U2 R U R' B U' B' U' B U *// (24) all but 5 corners*

*(*)* = (L D' L' U L D L' U') *// (+3) 5 moves cancelled*
*(**)* = (D L' U L D' L' U' L) *// (+3) 5 moves cancelled*

Solution =
(x2) L' D2 B
L' D' L' U L D F' U B D L' U L D' L2 U' B2
U2 R U R' B U' B' U' B U

NEXT = U L U' F' B' L2 U D' R' D' R2 B R2 D2 F' U2 D2 R2 B2 D2 R2


----------



## solvelecewbe (Oct 7, 2012)

Cross= x2 U2 L' F' L' U B2 F U' F' R2
F2L slot 1= U2 L' U L U F' U F
F2L slot 2= L' U' L U' L' U L
F2L slot 3= U' R' U' R U2 B U' B'
F2L slot 4= U L U' L' U B' U B
Oll= Fw R U R' U' Fw' U R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R'
Pll= L' U' L F L' U' L U L F' R2 U L y R U R' y' R2 Uw' R U' R' U R' Uw R2

Next: L' U2 L2 B2 D F2 D' U2 R' U' R2 B' L' B R D F2 L2 B L' D' L R U2 B2


----------



## Pyjam (Oct 7, 2012)

OMG, so many cube rotations !

R2 B2 F R' F' B' R2 L B2 L2 *// (10) X-CROSS + edge orientation*
R U R' U' L U L' *// (17) Slot 2*
U' R' U' R *// (21) Slot 3*
U R U' R' U' R U R' *// (29) Slot 4 + OLL*
Craps, I need to learn some PLL G. 

NEXT = L2 D2 B2 D' R2 U' F2 D B2 U2 F2 L' D' B2 U' L U2 L D B' R'

*Hint : Start with R B D' F2 B2*


----------



## ottozing (Oct 21, 2012)

Lw U L' F' U2 Rw' (2x2x3-1+EO) [Premove R']
U F R2 F' (2x2x3)
B' U' B2 U' B2 U' B2 U' B U B U' (F2L) [Premove D2]
R' B' R B R' B R B2 R' B R B2 R' B' R B2 (LL)
U2 R' (Undo Premoves)

40 htm :/

next = D' F2 U' B2 U' D F2 L2 F B2 R' D B U F2 U' R D' L R D' L2 R F' L2


----------



## porkynator (Oct 21, 2012)

ottozing said:


> Lw U L' F' U2 Rw' (2x2x3-1+EO) [Premove R']
> next = D' F2 U' B2 U' D F2 L2 F B2 R' D B U F2 U' R D' L R D' L2 R F' L2



Premove: L
B R' _//2x2x1 (2/2)_
U L' U2 F L' B _//2x2x3 (6/8)_
R' D2 R F' D F R F2 R' F _//F2L-1 (11/19)_
D L D L' _//Make 2 pairs (4/23)_
B' D * F' D' B D' F D F' D' F _//All but 3 corners (11/34)_
L _//Undo premove (1/35)_
* = D F' U F D' F' U' F _//Corner 3-cycle (8-3/40)_

Next: L2 U2 L D F' U B' L2 B' R' F2 U2 R2 D2 B2 R U2 R D2 B2


----------



## Attila (Oct 25, 2012)

R’ L2 D U2 R2 D’ R U2 D’ R’ U2 D2 L D’ F2 D’ F’ D U’ R D R’ B2 L2 
premoves: R B2 L2 
R’ L2 D U2 R2 D’ R all corners and 4 edges,
U2 D’ R’ U2 D2 L more 2 edges,
D’ F2 D’ F’ D U’ R D R2 L6E.


next: B2 U2 R2 D B2 R2 U R2 D B2 D F' D2 F R B L' D' R U F


----------



## porkynator (Oct 25, 2012)

Attila said:


> next: B2 U2 R2 D B2 R2 U R2 D B2 D F' D2 F R B L' D' R U F


D2 F R' B2 L F2 D R D' U' L' _//2x2x3 (11/11)_
R D' R' D B2 L' _//F2L-1 (6/17)_
B D' B' _//EO (3/20)_
D L' D L _//Setup LL pairs (4/24)_
F D' L' D2 L D F' D _//Pair 3-cycle (8/32)_
F U' L2 U F' U' F L2 F' U D' _//Corner 3-cycle (11/43)_
Next scramble: F' B2 R2 F B' R' L U F L U B2 L2 F2 U F2 D F2 R2 U D


----------



## A Leman (Oct 25, 2012)

porkynator said:


> Next scramble: F' B2 R2 F B' R' L U F L U B2 L2 F2 U F2 D F2 R2 U D



Heise Method
x Inspection
U2 L D B2 Ur'U x2 First 3 Blocks (7)
F’UFRU’RUR’y Block 4 +EO (15)
U2RUR’ Two pairs (19)
L'U'LU'L'U2LU Last 5 Edges (27)
xR2D2RU2R’D2RU2R Last 3 corners (36)

Next: L F' U R F2 R' L B2 D' B' F' L U2 L' R D' B F2 R U2 F2 U' L D R


----------



## Johnnyman318 (Oct 25, 2012)

A Leman said:


> Next: L F' U R F2 R' L B2 D' B' F' L U2 L' R D' B F2 R U2 F2 U' L D R



Fridrich Method

Cross: R' L F' L U' y' L F2

Slot 1: R' U R2 U' R'

Slot 2: L U' L'

Slot 3: L' U L R' U R

Slot 4: L' U' L U' L' U' L

OLL: U' F R U R' U y' R' U2 R' F R F'

PLL: U2 x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2

Next Scramble: D' R2 B2 U2 F2 L2 D' L2 U' B' U2 R' L2 F D L U2 B' L U'


----------



## Attila (Oct 27, 2012)

U D2 F U2 L U D’ B’ 2 squares,
D U’ R’ D U’ B’ U’ B all corners and 6 edges,
R2 U’ F2 B’ D U’ L R2 D L2 U’ L6E.

next: U2 F' D2 L2 F' L2 D2 U2 B2 D2 B L' D' R U2 L' B' U' L2 R F2


----------



## porkynator (Oct 28, 2012)

Attila said:


> next: U2 F' D2 L2 F' L2 D2 U2 B2 D2 B L' D' R U2 L' B' U' L2 R F2



Premoves: U' L' U B' U2 D F
B' U * R' F' D2 F U L _//F2L-1 (8/8)_
B2 L B2 L2 D + L D' B _//Leaves 3 corners and 3 edges (8/16)_
U' L' U B' U2 D F _//Premoves (7/23)_

* = U F R L' U2 L R' F2 U' _//Edges (9-1/31)_
+ = D R2 D' L' D R2 D' L _//Corners (8-2/37)_

Next: R2 F2 D' R2 D B2 D L2 U' R2 U2 B R2 D U' L U' B' F D' U'


----------



## brandbest1 (Nov 3, 2012)

porkynator said:


> Next: R2 F2 D' R2 D B2 D L2 U' R2 U2 B R2 D U' L U' B' F D' U'



x' D2 R' F' U2 F' L //Cross
U' R U' R' y' L' U' L //F2L 1
y2 R U' R' U y' L' U' L //F2L 2
R U2 R' U2 y R U R' //F2L 3
U2 y' R U' R' U R U R' //F2L 4
U2 F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' //OLL
U' R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 //PLL

Next: L' F D2 F U' B2 D F' D' F2 R' L B2 R B2 U2 R' U2 D2 R2


----------



## Smiles (Nov 23, 2012)

L' F D2 F U' B2 D F' D' F2 R' L B2 R B2 U2 R' U2 D2 R2

R' F D U2 F U' M2 U2 l B'
U' L2 U L U2 L2 U l M U2 M' U2 l U l'
L U L' U L U2 L2 U' L U' L' U2 L
M' U' M U' M' U' M
U' M2 U' M' U2 M' U
M2 U2 M U2 M

My first day of Roux. You can tell from the solve that I'm a Nouxb but I have cubed enough to know how to blockbuild. In roux, it's a bit bad. i accidentally the 2nd block.

Next: F2 L2 B2 L2 D U2 R2 U2 L2 U' B2 R B U F R' U2 B' D2 U' R2


----------



## mDiPalma (Nov 23, 2012)

F U F D L2 U2 F' R2 U2 F R' f R f' (eoline, left block, and cp 14)
U' R2 U R2 U R' U2 R2 U2 R U R2 U R U R' U' (finish 17)

next: F U L' B2 F2 U2 B' L' R D2 F D' R L' D L U2 F2 U' R2 L2 D F R U'


----------



## BPM (Nov 23, 2012)

2x2x1: F R' L' F' L' R U' R'
2 extra corners: B2
Edge 1: U2 y2 R U' R' 
Edge 2: U2 D y R U' R'
Edge 3: D2 y2 M' U' M U r U r'
ADF: D'
Dedge 1: U' y M' U2 M
Dedge 2: U' y M' U2 M
Corner: y' R U2 R' U' R U R' U2 R U R' U' R U R'
OLL 1: y' f R U R' U' f'
OLL 2: y2 R' F R B' R' F' R B
PLL: U2 R U R' (y') R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2
Method: TriFran
Next: D' F2 U L2 U' R' F R2 U' L2 B2 L' D2 r


----------



## evogler (Nov 24, 2012)

BPM, I couldn't get that to work.


----------



## ottozing (Nov 24, 2012)

ZZ with in depth explaination. Tips on getting better would be great!!!

New scramble because lol12movescramble

D' R' L' D' F' L U2 D' B' L F' D R' D L2 D' U' R' U D R' F L' F' B' 

x2

I see that I have 8 bad edges. Whenever I get 8 bad edges, I setup the 4 good edges at UL, UR, DF, and DB.
M' U2 Rw' F B' D' R D (EOline)
In a speedsolve, I wouldn't have seen the last 3 moves of that solution solving the green edge.

As I was looking ahead, I saw that the red cross edge was going to end up in a nice place, so I'm just going to start by solving that.
R

Then I would do
L U L' U L

Then
U' L' U L2
U R U' R'

Then just
U' L' U' L R' U' R
L' U L U' L' U' L

LL:
U' R U R' U R U2 R'
x' R U' R D2 R' U R D2 R2 F

Next - F2 U' L2 U B2 R2 U' D2 B2 L F2 R L U D2 R' B2 L2 B' U2 F R2 F2 L U2


----------



## uvafan (Nov 24, 2012)

ottozing said:


> ZZ with in depth explaination. Tips on getting better would be great!!!
> 
> New scramble because lol12movescramble
> 
> ...



A more efficient way to start F2L after your EOLine would be to solve the red white green block without messing up the already made red blue white pair.

Try doing the right block with U' R' U' R' U R' (leaving the slot open for the other pair) L U2 R'

Solving cross edges usually is not the best strategy for ZZ, especially 2H. Try to find more efficient ways whenever possible.

Next - F2 U' L2 U B2 R2 U' D2 B2 L F2 R L U D2 R' B2 L2 B' U2 F R2 F2 L U2 

EOL:x2 L' B' R L2 F' L' R D (8,8)
Left: L' R U' L' U' R' U R U' L'(10,18)
Right: U' L2 U R' U R' U2 R U' R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R2 (16,34)
COLL: U F R U' R' U R U2 R' U' R U R' U' F'(15,49)
EPLL: R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R'(11,60)

Next - L U L R D F2 L' R2 D' U L' R2 F2 B' R' B' L2 R' F' B U' B' D2 B' U'


----------



## mDiPalma (Nov 24, 2012)

x' D U x U B' (eodf 4)
U M' x' U R2 U' L U2 M F r U' L' U (f2l+cp 13)
L2 U L2 U L2 U2 L' (coll 7)
D' R2 D M2 D' R2 D M2 U (l5e 9)
=33  
but some BLD/FMC genius could probably figure out a l5e commutator to cancel with my coll

next: U' D F' R L B2 L D' B' D R U' R L2 U F L2 F U2 F B2 D U F' L2


----------



## uvafan (Nov 24, 2012)

EOL: B' D R2 F' D' (5,5)
Left: R U2 R U L' U' L2 R U2 L'(10,15)
right: U R' U' R2 U2 R' U' R' U R' U2 R U' R' (14,29)
OCLL: U R' U' R U' R' U2 R (8,36)
PLL: U R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U' (15,51)

Next - B2 R' U L' D L2 B D' R' U B2 R B' L U' F' B2 U F' D' L U2 L2 D' B'


----------



## mDiPalma (Nov 27, 2012)

lol nice scramble 
x' U' R' F B D' x D (eoline 6)
z U R (U D') (left square 3)
z' U2 R2 U R U R U R' U R U' R' U R U' (right 15)
z U R U' R (left block 4)
y' U' L U R' U' L' U R (lol 8)
=36 in 18.47 zzoh 

(i only put a frowny face when I know i could have done better.)

F L2 U B D' F2 R2 D F' D' R2 D2 L U' L' U R' L F2 R2 F2 L2 F D2 B2


----------



## ottozing (Nov 28, 2012)

y U R' Uw2 x U R' Uw U R (Xcross)
x' U' L' U L R U' R' (F2L-1)
U2 R2 Uw' R2' Uw R2 (F2L-2)
U' L' U L U2 L' U L (F2L-3)
U' R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' (OLL)
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U (PLL)

y' L F R' F D R2 D2 (Cross + preserve a pair)
y' U' R U' R2 U R (F2L-1 + F2L-2 setup)
y' U2 L U L' (F2L-2)
F' U' F (F2L-3)
R' F Rw U' Rw' F' R (F2L-4)
U x' R U R' D R U' R U' R' U R' D' (OLLCP)
x R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2' (EPLL)

x2 D' L' D R2 D' x' D R' D2' (Cross + preserve a pair)
L' U L U' F U' F' (F2L-1)
R' U2 R U' R' U R2 U R' (F2L-2 + F2L-3 setup)
U R U R' (F2L-3)
U' L U L' x' U Rw' F' Rw (F2L-4 + EO)
x L U L' U L U2 L' (OLL)
y' x' R U' R z' R2' U' Rw B R2' Fw2 (CPLL)

Nekk scramble - R D2 B' D' F L2 U F R' B2 U B R F2 R B' D2 B2 R2 D2 B2 R2 D' B2 L2


----------



## Smiles (Dec 7, 2012)

R D2 B' D' F L2 U F R' B2 U B R F2 R B' D2 B2 R2 D2 B2 R2 D' B2 L2

*CFOP*
x2
U F' R L D x' // cross
L U L' U2 L U' L' // F2L 1
U L2 U2 L U L' U L2 // F2L 2
R U' R' y R U' R' // F2L 3
U M U' R' F R U M' / F2L 4
U F' L' U' L U F // OLL
y' L U L' y' L2 u' L U' L' U L' u L2 // PLL

= 53 STM, 55 HTM


*Roux*
y'
D' R' U L y' R' U L2 F' U2 R // Right Block
U M' R' F R U' l M' U M2 L2 F' L' F l' // Left Block
L U' R U2 L' U L U2 L' R' // CMLL
U' M U' M' U' M U' M // Orient
U M2 // UR/UL
U' M2 // L4E

= 47 STM

I'm somewhat new to Roux, still learning lots. I can't say that I'm proud of my move count on the blocks there, but L4E skip 


Bonus: Accidental RouxFOP solve

http://tinyurl.com/algx-y2U-R-D2UL

So it's technically not Roux, but if it were, it'd be my PB Roux time lol.


Next: L' B2 U' F2 D' F2 D L' F B2 R2 D2 L2 U2 B2 L2 F2 R2 U B2


----------



## Rpotts (Dec 11, 2012)

Smiles said:


> Next: L' B2 U' F2 D' F2 D L' F B2 R2 D2 L2 U2 B2 L2 F2 R2 U B2



y' D2 L F D' // Cross (4)
R U' R' y R' U' R // 1st pair (6, 10)
U y' R U' R2' U' R // 2nd pair (6, 16)
U F R U2 R' F' // 3rd pair (6, 22)
U2 y F L' U' L U r U' r' // OLS (9, 31)
U2 F' U' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2' // PLL (13, 44)

alg.garron

44 HTM

Next: R U2 F' D L D' F2 B2 R' L2 D2 D B' R2 U R F' L2 D2 U L' R U2 F L2


----------



## Johnnyman318 (Dec 11, 2012)

Rpotts said:


> Next: R U2 F' D L D' F2 B2 R' L2 D2 D B' R2 U R F' L2 D2 U L' R U2 F L2



Cross: D R F' D2 R' U' R'
First Pair: R' U' R2 U R'
Second Pair: y' U' R U R'
Third Pair: L' U2 L U L' U' L
Fourth Pair: U' L U' L'
OLL: U' f R U R' U' R U R' U' f'
PLL: U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'

Next scarmble: B2 F2 U2 L2 U' L2 B2 L2 U R2 D' R D' U' L2 F' L' B2 D2 U' B' D


----------



## Neel Shah (Dec 11, 2012)

Johnnyman318 said:


> Next scarmble: B2 F2 U2 L2 U' L2 B2 L2 U R2 D' R D' U' L2 F' L' B2 D2 U' B' D



Inspection: rotate cube so red on front and yellow on top
Cross: R' U R' F L D'
FIRST PAIR: UW' R U' R2 U' R UW L' U' L
SECOND PAIR: DW' R U' R' DW R' U R
THIRD PAIR: U2 R U R'
FOURTH PAIR: U L U2 L' U L U' L'
OLL: (U') FW R U R' U' FW' U' F' L' U' L U F( to get a a faster permutation( how do I know? experience)
PLL: R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L

Next Scramble: D2 B2 L2 D' R2 D B2 L2 F2 R2 B2 F' D L F' D L B' D L2 R


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 12, 2012)

Neel Shah said:


> Cross: R' U R' F L *D*


Change to D'.


----------



## uvafan (Dec 12, 2012)

Neel Shah said:


> Next Scramble: D2 B2 L2 D' R2 D B2 L2 F2 R2 B2 F' D L F' D L B' D L2 R


EOL: x2 L' F' U2 L' D B R' D' (8)
Left: U' L U L' U L' U' R L' U L (19)
Right: U' R U R' U R U' R U R' U2 R2 U R2 U R (35)
OCLL: R' U' R U' R' U2 R(42)
PLL: y' R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' (53)

F D2 L B2 R D' B2 L' D' U' L2 U' B2 L2 U' D2 R' F D L' B2 F2 L' U F2


----------



## mDiPalma (Dec 12, 2012)

y x'
R r U R' S2 L U2 L' (pairs 8)
y' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 r (columns 9)
(U D) M' D' M2 (2 edges 4)
y' M' U M2 U2 (2 more edges 4)
M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 U' M' (ell 9)
=34

L2 R D' L2 F2 L2 B D' B' L2 U2 F R2 B2 D' R B2 L2 F D2 B2 L' R' U D2


----------



## ottozing (Dec 12, 2012)

x2
R' F' R2 U' D2 F' R2 D2' R' D
R L U L2' U' L2 U R U R' U L'
U' R' U2 R U R' U' R
U' R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R'
R U R' F' Rw U R' U' Rw' F R2 U' R'

NEXT - U' R U L D2 F L2 B2 L' D2 B' U' B' R' U R' B' L' U' B' L' F2 U L2 F2


----------



## Egide (Dec 12, 2012)

Scramble - U' R U L D2 F L2 B2 L' D2 B' U' B' R' U R' B' L' U' B' L' F2 U L2 F2

ZZ method
EOLINE : x2 u F R F' L U R2 D2 y' (8)
Left Block : U R' U R U' R' L' U L U2 R2 U' R U2 L (23)
Right Block + Phasing : R' U R U R U R' U R' U R U' R' U R (38)
ZZLL : R U L' U R' U' L U' R U R' U2 R U2 R' (53)


Next Scramble : U2 R2 F D2 R2 B U2 F2 R2 B' D2 L B' U' R2 D2 R' D' R' D


----------



## ottozing (Dec 12, 2012)

x y' 
D' B2 U2 R' F (Cross)
U' R U' R' L U2 L' (F2L-1)
R U2 R' U F' U' F (F2L-2)
U2 L' y' L U2 L' F (F2L-3)
U R U R' U' R U R' (F2L-4)
Rw U R' U R U2 Rw' U' (LL)

next - R D F D2 R D B U B2 U2 R2 U2 B2 R2 D2 R B D B2 D2 R F2 D2 F R'


----------



## uvafan (Dec 12, 2012)

EOL: x2 F D' L U R2 F R D (8)
Left: L2 U2 L2 U' L' U2 L' U' L U L' (19)
Right: U2 R2 U2 R U R U2 R U2 R' U' R U R' (33)
OCLL: F' r U R' U' r' F R (41)
PLL: y Gperm (53)

B2 F' U B U' F2 U' D' R L2 D' B' F U2 F2 U' B2 F2 R2 F L2 B D2 L F2


----------



## Lid (Dec 12, 2012)

uvafan said:


> B2 F' U B U' F2 U' D' R L2 D' B' F U2 F2 U' B2 F2 R2 F L2 B D2 L F2



R' L2 D2 R' B D2 // X-Cross
R' U2 R U r U' r' F // 2nd
E' F' U' F D' // 3rd
R U R' U R U R' // 4th
L' U' L U' L' U L U L F' L' F // OLL
R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U // PLL
51htm

next: B D2 U2 L2 F L2 F D2 L2 B2 U2 R' D' B U' B' L' U' R2 D' L'


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Dec 13, 2012)

inspection: z2
cross: F2 D L2 B (4)
1st: U' R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' (16)
2nd: R' U R U R' U R U' R' U R (27)
3rd: Dw L' U' L U' L' U L (35) 
4th: U' R U' R' U R U R' (43)
oll: U' F R U R' U' S' R U R' U' Fw' (55)
pll: R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 (66)

NEXT: L U' F' R' L2 U' L U' B U2 R' B2 D2 B2 L D2 B2 R' F2 R


----------



## ottozing (Dec 14, 2012)

The big 4 

Starting with Roux
y2
R' Uw' R2 U B2 Uw (First block)
R U Rw U' Rw' U' R U R2' U' R' U2 R' U' R U R' (Second block)
U' R U' L' U R' U L U L' U L (CMLL)
U2 M U' M (EO)
U' M' U2 M' U2 M2' U (EP)

Now for Petrus
y
U2' Uw L' y' R2' U (2x2x2)
z' x' F' R' U' R' U F2 (2x2x3)
y U2 M' U' M (EO)
y' R2 U2 R' U R U' R2' (F2L minus an edge)
U2 R' F' R U R U' R' F (Finnish F2L and OLL)
R2 Uw R' U R' U' R Uw' R2 F' U F U' (PLL)

ZZ time
x2
F' B U R y R U R y' L' D' (EO line)
L' U' R L2' U2 R U R' L2' U' L' U R' U' R' (Blocks)
U' L' U' L R U' R' U' L' U' L U2 L' U L (Moar blocks)
U R' U L U' R U L' (OCLL/Antidaig)
U R' U2' R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 (PLL)

CFOP
x' z' 
L U' F2 R2 (Cross)
y R' U' R2 U R' (F2L-1)
y U2' R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' (F2L-2)
U L U' L' y U R' U' R (F2L-3)
U2 y R' U2 R U2 B U' B' (F2L-4)
U2 R U2' R' U' R U' R' (OLL)
F2 L' U' Rw U2 Lw' U R' U' R2 D (PLL)

next scramble: L' B L U2 R' B D2 L U' R2 U2 L' B2 D2 L F2 D2 L' F2 D


----------



## uvafan (Dec 15, 2012)

EOL: R B D2 U' F' U B2 (7)
Right: R' U' R U R2 U L2 U L' U R (18)
Left: L' U L' U' L U2 L' U L U L U2 L' U2 L U' L' (35)
COLL: U2 F U R U' R' U R U2 R' U' R U R' F' (50)
PLL: U' Z Perm U (62) 

F2 B2 L2 R U' B D U' F B' U R2 B2 L2 F2 L2 U' L2 U2 R B' D' L' U R2


----------



## Bayley Navarro (Dec 15, 2012)

F2 B2 L2 R U' B D U' F B' U R2 B2 L2 F2 L2 U' L2 U2 R B' D' L' U R2

Inspection: z2
Cross: D R2 L' U2 L' F2 U R
F2L 1: R U2 R' U' R' U2 R2 U R'
2: L U L' U L U' L'
3: y' U' R U R' U L U L'
4: U2 R U R'
OLL: F R U R' U' F' R U' U2 R2 U' R2' U' R2 U2 R
PLL: U' x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2

U2 L B2 L F2 L D2 L2 F2 R' F2 U R' F U' B' L F2 R' D' L2
Not too bad for me


----------



## Egide (Dec 15, 2012)

Scramble : U2 L B2 L F2 L D2 L2 F2 R' F2 U R' F U' B' L F2 R' D' L2

EOLINE : y x2 D' U' R L' B' U R2 D (8)
Left block : U' R' U2 L R2 U2 L R2 U R2 U L (20)
Right block : R U' R' U R' U' R U' R U2 R' U' R (33)
ZZLL : U L’ U L’ U’ L U R U’ L U R’ L U2 L’ U2 L U2 L2 U' (53)

Next Scramble : L2 U2 L2 R2 D' R2 D B2 D2 U2 R2 F L B R2 U' L' U2 L' F2 U'

EOLINE : y x2 L' U F L' R2 D (6)
Right block : L' U' L' U2 L2 U2 R' U' R' U' R' (17)
Left block : U' L' U L U' L' U L y L' U L U L' U' L U L' U2 L (36)
PLL : U2 R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L (47)

Next Scramble : L' U2 L2 U2 R2 U2 B2 L' U2 R' D' U2 F' D2 L2 U L2 R' D2


----------



## uvafan (Dec 15, 2012)

EOL: x2 R L' D' B R D' (6)
Right: U' L2 U L' U' L U' R' L U L U' R' (19)
Left: U L2 U2 L2 U' L' U2 L U2 L2 U' L2 U' L' (33)
OCLL: U' R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' (43)
PLL: U Rperm (57)
U' L' B L D2 R2 L2 U' D B' D F' D F L U' D' B U2 L B' L2 F' U2 F


----------



## Username (Dec 15, 2012)

U' L' B L D2 R2 L2 U' D B' D F' D F L U' D' B U2 L B' L2 F' U2 F

Solution (not too good):

Cross: R' U' F' D U2 F L' F'
Pair 1: z2 L' U' L U R' U' R U2 R' U R
Pair 2: y R' U2 R U' y R U R'
Pair 3: y2 U (R U R' U')x3
Pair 4: y' R U2 R' U' F' U2 F U2 F' U F
2LOLL: U2 f RU R' U' f' R U R' U R U2 R'
PLL: U' M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 M' U2

Next: D2 U2 R2 B' L2 B2 D2 F U2 R2 B' D' B' L' B' D2 B2 U F D2 L2


----------



## uvafan (Dec 15, 2012)

EOL: x2 D F' L' D' B R2 D' (7)
Right: U' R2 U2 R U2 R2 U' L' U' L U' R' (19)
Left: U L' U' L U' L U' L U L' U' L (31)
OCLL: U' R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' (41)
PLL: Fperm U' (60)
B R F2 R' B2 R B2 D2 U L2 D' L2 R2 D2 L U2 R' L2 B2 D F' L U2 F R2


----------



## piece popper (Dec 15, 2012)

D2 U2 R2 B' L2 B2 D2 F U2 R2 B' L' B' D2 B2 U F D2 L2

Cross: R2 U' F U2 R U' B U R D2 L2 R'
Pair 1: Z2 U B U' B' U L' U' L
Pair 2: U B'U'B U' R' U' R
Pair 3: U'F' U2 F R U' R' U F ' U' F
Pair 4:Y2 R U' R' U2 F' U2 F U2 F' U F
2lookOLL: f RU R' U' f Y2 F' r U R' U' r' F R
2lookPLL: R U' R' D R U R' u2 R' U R D R' U' R U' Y R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R

Scramble: U2 R2 Y2 R L' M F Z S2 L B'


----------



## ajayd (Dec 15, 2012)

Scramble with white in top, green front
inspection x 
Cross: D' U B2
F2L:1.F'UFURU'R'
2.U2L'ULUFU'F'
3.y'U'L'ULUFU'F'
4.U2LUL'
OLL:FwRUR'U'Fw'
UFRUR'U'RUR'U'RUR'U'F'
PLL:U
R2UwR'UR'U'RUw'R2y'R'URU2
68 moves
NExt Scramble: R'BU'F'D'L2R'UF'L2F'D'R'B2LU2BFR'B2D'U2F'RD


----------



## Username (Dec 15, 2012)

Scramble: R' B U' F' D' L2 R' U F' L2 F' D' R' B2 L U2 B F R' B2 D' U2 F' R D

Cross (on back) : x R2 U' D' L' R2
Pair 1: R U2 R' y2 R U' R'
Pair 2: U2 y2 F' U' F U' F' U F
Pair 3: U R' U' R B U B' U B U' B' 
Pair 4: U2 y' (R U R' U') x3
2LOLL: F R U R' U' F' R U R' U R U2 R'
PLL: R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R'
AUF: U'

Next: R2 D2 F2 D' B2 D R2 U2 L2 F2 R2 F' R F D' F2 D B R2 B R'


----------



## uvafan (Dec 15, 2012)

EOL: x2 U2 L F R L' D (6)
Left: U' L U' L' U2 L' U L U2 L2 U2 L (18)
Right: U2 R U' R U' R' U R2 U R U' R' U' R U R' (34)
OCLL: U r U R' U' r' F R F' (43)
PLL: U' Rperm U (58)
R2 B2 U2 F2 R' D L F2 R U2 L' D R D' U L2 D' B R' U B2 R F2 R L2


----------



## Username (Dec 15, 2012)

Scramble: R2 B2 U2 F2 R' D L F2 R U2 L' D R D' U L2 D' B R' U B2 R F2 R L2

Cross: z' U R2 U' F' L F D L' D'
Pair 1: y R U R' y' R' U' R U' R' U' R
Pair 2: y L' U2 L y2 U L' U' L
Pair 3: U' R U' R2 U R
Pair 4: y' R' U R U' R' U' R
2LOLL: U f R U R' U' f' U2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R
PLL: y2 R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R'

Next: B' U2 B2 R' F D L' B' D2 F2 U F2 D B2 D' F2 R2 F2 U'


----------



## uvafan (Dec 15, 2012)

EOL:x2 R B U' L' F' B2 (6)
Right: L U L' U' L U R2 L U2 L' U2 R' (18)
Left+WV: U L U' L2 U L U2 L U' L' U R' U2 L U L' U2 R (36)
AUF(PLL skip): U2 (37)

B2 U2 R D' L B' U' F B2 U D F2 U R2 L B' D2 L U' D L2 R2 B D U'


----------



## mDiPalma (Dec 15, 2012)

L' R' F2 R D2 L2 F2 L' F2 L' F (xxeoline and permute corners 11)
U2 L2 U' L U2 L U L2 U2 L' U2 L U2 L' U L U' L' U2 L (left and wv 20)
U (auf 1)
=32

ill look for a better continuation

L2 U2 D' R B2 D2 F' U' D R2 U L' F' R B2 F2 R F2 L R2 D L U' F R2


----------



## uvafan (Dec 15, 2012)

EOL: x2 U' B D2 L' F R' L D' (8)
Right: R2 U' R U R2 U R U2 L U' R' (19)
Left: L U2 L' U L' U' L U2 L U L' (30)
OCLL: U R' U R U' R' U2 R (38)
PLL: U Gperm U (52)

U2 L' U2 R L' D' R' L' U' R2 U2 F' D2 L' B L2 D2 L' B F U2 B2 F U B'


----------



## mDiPalma (Dec 15, 2012)

x2 L (U' D) F (2x2x2 3)
y R' U R2 U2 R2 U2 y R' F R (2x2x3 9)
y R' F' R2 U2 R' (eo 5)
y' U2 R U R U2 R U' R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2 (right and wv 14)
U M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 (epll 8)
=39

U2 R2 B F' L U' B2 D L2 F' R L' D2 F2 U L2 U' F R' D L' F R B' L


----------



## uvafan (Dec 15, 2012)

EOL: x2 B U2 R' F' R' L' D (7)
Right: L U L R U R2 L U2 L R' U2 R (19)
Left: L U L2 U2 L2 U L2 U' L' U' L U L' U2 L (34)
OCLL: r U R' U' r' F R F' (42)
PLL: U Fperm U' (61)

R2 D L U' B D' L U2 L' B2 R2 U' D' L2 D2 F' L' F B U' B' U F R2 D


----------



## Username (Dec 16, 2012)

Scramble: R2 D L U' B D' L U2 L' B2 R2 U' D' L2 D2 F' L' F B U' B' U F R2 D

Method: Fridrich with 2LOLL

Cross: x L' R2 F' R' D R' D2
Pair 1: y' U R U' R' L' U' L
Pair 2: R U R' U2 y L' U L
Pair 3: R U R' y R U R' U R U' R'
Pair 4: y' d R' U R U' R' U' R 
2LOLL: U f R U R' U' f' U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R
PLL: U' y' R' U2 R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R U' F

Next: D2 U B2 R2 D L2 D' F2 U' R2 F2 R B L' U' F2 D2 F D2 L'


----------



## ottozing (Dec 16, 2012)

z y'
D2 L F Uw' R' Uw2 (cross)
R' F R F' U' L U2 L' (F2L-1)
U' L' U' L U' L' U L (F2L-2)
U' R' U' R U2 R' U R (F2L-3)
U2 R U2 R' y L' U2 L (F2L-4 + EO)
U' R U2 R2' U' R2 U' R2' U2' R (COLL)
M' U2 M2' U2 M' U M2' U M2' U (EPLL)

next - F2 L D2 B2 U' B' R D' L2 F' U2 R' D2 U' R L' U' L' B' D' B R2 U F2 R


----------



## Username (Dec 16, 2012)

Scramble: F2 L D2 B2 U' B' R D' L2 F' U2 R' D2 U' R L' U' L' B' D' B R2 U F2 R

Cross: D' L U' L' F2
F2L 1: x' y' R U R' U' R U R'
F2L 2: U' L U L' U L U' L'
F2L 3: U R' U R U' y R U R' 
F2L 4: y2 R U' R' U R U' R'
OLL: U r U R' U' r' F R F'
PLL: U2 R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R 


Next: D' R2 B2 D L2 U' B2 U2 F2 D' R' D' L D B U' F' R U L' R


----------



## uvafan (Dec 16, 2012)

EOL: L' B U' R' F D' L' D' (8)
Left: R L2 U L2 U' R' U2 R U2 R' U2 L (20)
Right: R U' R2 U2 R2 U' R' U2 R' U R (31)
OCLL: U R' U' R U' R' U2 R (39)
PLL:Yperm U(57)
U2 R F' R F D L D2 B' L2 B D2 R F' U2 D L' F' R L2 F L D F' D


----------



## ottozing (Dec 16, 2012)

R2 D' L x' y' U R' D (2x2x2)
x' U2 F' U F U2 R U R' (2x2x3 + orient some edges)
F U' F' (EO)
y2 R U' R' U2 R' U R U2 R' U' R U' (R2 away from F2L)
R U' R U' R' U2 R (Finish F2L + OLL)
U R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R (EPLL)

next - D2 U2 R D2 L R' B' L2 F2 D F2 R2 B2 R2 F2 U' F2 D2 L2 B' D' L' D' L D2


----------



## mDiPalma (Dec 16, 2012)

@uvafan

x' U' r' x U' R' U' (2x2x2 5)
x R U R' U R F R z U' R' U (2x2x3 + eo 10)
x' z' U' R' U2 R U' R U2 R U' R' (right 10)
d2 x z U R' U' L U R U' r' (LL 9)
=34 petrus-oh




ottozing said:


> next - D2 U2 R D2 L R' B' L2 F2 D F2 R2 B2 R2 F2 U' F2 D2 L2 B' D' L' D' L D2


----------



## uvafan (Dec 16, 2012)

x-EOL: x2 U R' D' F U' R2 F2 U D2 (9)
Right: R L U' R U2 R' U R (17)
Left: L U L U' L2 U L2 U L2 U2 L2 (28)
OCLL: R U R' U R U2 R' (35)
PLL: U Rperm U (50)
D L U F' L2 U' B D' R' B' R2 B F2 R' L D B2 F2 L2 U' D2 L' D L R


----------



## ottozing (Dec 16, 2012)

y' z
F' L (cross)
y R' F U' F' R (F2L-1)
U' L U' L' U' L' U' L (F2L-2)
U x' U' R' F2 R U (F2L-3)
x U2 R U R' U R U' R' (F2L-4)
U B' U' R' U2 R U R' U2 R U y R U (LL)

next - F' D2 B2 U R D2 B F' L F D' U2 L' U D' F B L F' D R D U2 R B2


----------



## omer (Dec 16, 2012)

@uvafan

3 solved edges and one solved corner :0 would have been an easy blind
Cross: z U' R D' B' D (5)
F2L 1: U' R U R' (9)
F2L 2: U' R' U' R U2 R' U R (17)
F2L 3: U L' U2 L y' U2 L' U2 L U' L' U L (29)
F2L 4: Dw R' U R U2 R' U2 R U' R' U R (41)
2-Look OLL: 1) F R U R' U' F' 2) U R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' (63)
PLL: U2 J perm U (Too much moves)
It'd be nice if the next solver can show me how I could've done the F2L faster



ottozing said:


> next - F' D2 B2 U R D2 B F' L F D' U2 L' U D' F B L F' D R D U2 R B2


----------



## uvafan (Dec 16, 2012)

EOL: x2 L R2 F U2 R2 D' (6)
F2L: R U2 R2 U' R' L' U2 L R' U R U2 L R' U R U2 R' U R U' R' (28)
OCLL: U' r U R' U' r' F R F' (37)
PLL: y' Gperm (49)
B2 D2 R L B F L2 R2 B' R D F U' R' D B' R2 L F' L' F D' F2 B2 R

EDIT: Do F2L faster by switching to ZZ


----------



## omer (Dec 16, 2012)

uvafan said:


> EDIT: Do F2L faster by switching to ZZ


Read my sig, working on it... started today and already got a 01:20.86, I love this method (Feels like Petrus, Fridrich, Roux mixed together). I still don't get how can you can pull off that EOL with such few moves... it takes me about 10 moves and 30 seconds to just orient the edges :0


----------



## uvafan (Dec 16, 2012)

omer said:


> Read my sig, working on it... started today and already got a 01:20.86, I love this method (Feels like Petrus, Fridrich, Roux mixed together). I still don't get how can you can pull off that EOL with such few moves... it takes me about 10 moves and 30 seconds to just orient the edges :0


Practice!


----------



## ottozing (Dec 17, 2012)

y' x' F D' F2 U' R2' B' (Left)
M' U' Rw' U2 R U R2 U M U2 M2' U Rw' (Right pseudo)
U' R U R' U R U' B U' B' R' (CMLL)
U' M U' M (EO)
U M2' U' (UL UR)
R Rw U2 M U2 (EP)

next - L' D2 L U R2 L D' B R' F2 L' F2 D F' B2 R' F' U2 L' D2 R2 U' F2 R' L


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Dec 17, 2012)

inspection: x2 
cross: L2 F2 D U L' (5)
1st: U L' U' L (9)
2nd: Y L' U L U R U R' (16)
3rd: U2 L' U' L (20)
4th: U2 R' U2 R U' R' U R (28)
oll: R U2 R2' F R F' R U2 R' (37)
pll: U' R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' (53)

NEXT: U' F2 L2 U' F2 D' L2 B2 R2 D2 B2 L' U2 F U B2 D2 L2 F' L2 D'


----------



## ottozing (Dec 17, 2012)

z2 y' R2 U R' U2 y L2' U2 R2' (Xcross)
U' R' U R y' U L U L' (F2L-1)
R U' R' U R' U' R (F2L-2)
U2 M' U R U R' U' R U2 Rw' (F2L-3 + EO)
U' R U2 R2' U' R2 U' R2' U2' R (OLL)
U' R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' (PLL)

Same PLL and AUF's as before 

next - L' F' L R D' B U F' B' D2 F2 U' F2 L' U R2 B U' R' L2 D' R' B U F'


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Dec 17, 2012)

yeah they were 
inspection: y'
XXcross: U' F' U R' F R F' X' U' L U2 F2 L' (12) 
3rd: L U' L' U' R L' U' L R' (21)
4th: R U R' U' R U R' U R U' R' (32)
OLL: L' Dw' R Dw L U' Rw' U' Rw (41)
PLL: R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' (54)

next: R2 U2 B2 U' F2 L2 D2 R2 D R2 U B' L R U' L' D2 B' L2 F2 L2


----------



## Username (Dec 17, 2012)

Scramble: R2 U2 B2 U' F2 L2 D2 R2 D R2 U B' L R U' L' D2 B' L2 F2 L2

Cross: U' F2 U2 x' y' U R' F R
Pair 1: U' L U L' U2 L' U' L
Pair 2: R' U R2 U' R' U y R U R'
Pair 3: y R U2 R' U R U' R' 
Pair 4: y2 U' R U2 R' U' R U R'
2LOLL: U F R U R' U' F' R' U' R U' R' U2 R
PLL: U x' R U' R D2 R' U R D2 R2

Next: L2 F L2 F' L2 F' D2 F' L2 F U2 R F2 L' U R F' R' U2 B2


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 17, 2012)

Username said:


> Next: L2 F L2 F' L2 F' D2 F' L2 F U2 R F2 L' U R F' R' U2 B2



(scramble in solving orientation)

Corner Memo:
GWJHQPD = George Washinton comes to Junior High eQuiPpeD

Edge Memo: 
GPDHOANMST + flip FL = GuPDuH OArNoM SiT + flip FL (leaves UF and UL swapped for parity)

Edge Execution (56):
[y' R' ; [U M' U' , R']] (9)
[u ; [M2 , U R' U']] (10)
[x' ; [U' R' U , M2]] (8)
[R' , U M' U'] (8)
[D R D' , M'] (8)
[x y ; r U R' U' r' U2 R U R U' R2 U2 R] (13)

Corner Execution (27):
[R ; [D , R U2 R']] (9)
[x ; [D' , L U' L']] (8)
[R' ; [L' D L , U2]] (10)

Parity (10): 
y R' U L' U2 R U' R' L R U' 

Total Movecount (STM of course): 93
Timed Execution: 23.66 
TPS: 3.93 :/

Next: 
B' L2 B' U2 R2 D2 R2 U2 B2 L2 B2 U' F R' B D' L2 U R D F2


----------



## ottozing (Dec 17, 2012)

x' y2 U L y' L U2 R' F2 (2x2x2)
U2 L2 U' Rw' U' y' R U' R' U' (2x2x3)
z x R' F R L' U L (EO)
y' R2 U' R U' R2 U R2 U R' U2 R U R2 D' R U2 R' D R2 (Right + OLL)
U R' Dw F R2 Uw R' U R U' R Uw' R2 (PLL)

NEXT - L R F R' F' R' D F D' R' L U R U' B' R' U2 L U2 B2 R U' L2 B'


----------



## uvafan (Dec 17, 2012)

EOL: x2 D' R' U' F' L D (6)
Left: R2 U R' L U2 L' U2 L' R U2 R' L U2 L' (20)
Right: U' R U2 R' U R' U' R2 U' R U2 R' U R U' R' (36)
OCLL: U R' U' R U' R' U2 R (42)
PLL: U' Gperm U2 (56)
F L' U2 L' D2 L2 D R U' F2 D' B U' F D R L' B F U F2 B' L' D' U


----------



## Username (Dec 17, 2012)

Scramble: F L' U2 L' D2 L2 D R U' F2 D' B U' F D R L' B F U F2 B' L' D' U 

Cross: L' U L R2 U2
Pair 1: z2 R U2 R' U R U' R'
Pair 2: y' R U' R' L' U' L
Pair 3: R U2 R' y2 (R U R' U')x3
Pair 4: y2 R U' R' U2 F' U' F2 R' F' R
OLL: F (U R U' R')x2 F'
PLL: Skip  
AUF: U2

Next:U2 D' R2 D U2 B U' R2 D L' B U2 D L' D' U' F' D2 L2 R2 B2 D U' B' L


----------



## arvind1999 (Dec 17, 2012)

Scramble: F L' U2 L' D2 L2 D R U' F2 D' B U' F D R L' B F U F2 B' L' D' U 

First Block: x' u2 M' u R2 U' M2 B 
Second block:R U M' U' M2 U' R' U' r' U' R'
2look CMLL: U' F' r U R' U' L' U l R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'
LSE: U M2 U M' U M U2 M' U M' U M' U2 M U2 M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 M

Next: B2 L' R2 D' F L F' D' L2 R F B' D L' B2 F' U F2 R2 D L2 D' R' B U2


----------



## Username (Dec 17, 2012)

Scramble: B2 L' R2 D' F L F' D' L2 R F B' D L' B2 F' U F2 R2 D L2 D' R' B U2 


Cross: U' R2 D' L2 y R' F R D2
Pair 1: U R U' R' L' U' L
Pair 2: U' R U R' y R U' R'
Pair 3: U2 L' U2 L U' L' U L
Pair 4: R' U R 
2LOLL: U2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R
PLL: U' R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R' U (58)

Next: B D' F' R2 B' F' R' F' U' R' L' U L2 U' R D' F' U' B2 R D2 R2 F' L' U'


----------



## ottozing (Dec 17, 2012)

x2 U' R' U' F B' R2 (Cross)
y U' R2 Uw R2' Uw' R2 (F2L-1)
U' R' U R U' R' U' R (F2L-2)
U2 L' U' L2 U L' (F2L-3)
U2 L' U' L U' L' U L (F2L-4)
U Lw' U2 L U L' U Lw (OLL)
U R' U R U' R2' F' U' F U R U' R2 x' U' R' U (PLL)

next - U L B U2 F' U2 R2 L2 F R' D' R' F2 L U D R D2 F' R' U2 D' L U L


----------



## airwind336 (Dec 18, 2012)

cross: x' y R L' F D' L R u R' u'
f2l1: L' R U R' L R'
f2l2: U R' U2 R U' l U L' U' M'
f2l3: R U2 R' U' F R' F' R
f2l4: U' R' U' R U' R' U' R
oll: U' F' (L' U' L U)2 F
pll: R U R' F' R U2 R' U2 R' F R U R U2 R'

next- D2 L' U' R2 F' L' R2 F2 U2 B L D U' L' R U' B2 F2 L B D U2 B2 F' U2


----------



## ottozing (Dec 18, 2012)

z D L' D R2 (cross)
U2 R' L U' L2' U L U' L R2 U' R' U L' (F2L-1&2)
R' U' R U R' U' R (F2L-3)
Dw' L U L' U' L U L' (F2L-4)
U' R U2 R2' U' R U' R' U2' F R F' (OLLCP)
M2' U M2' U M' U2 M2' U2 M' U (EPLL)

NEXT - B D U2 L' F' B' R' U2 F' L2 F U R' B' U2 R' B' U' D2 R F L D2 R2 U2


----------



## uvafan (Dec 19, 2012)

EOL: x2 F' U D L2 B U' F2 (7)
Right: U' L R U' R' U' L U L' U' R' (18)
Left: U2 L' U2 L' U' L2 U L U' L' U' L U L' (32)
OCLL: U R U R' U R U2 R' (40)
PLL:U Uperm (52)

L' U2 R2 B' R' F R2 D' F U' F' R B R2 U' L' B U' R' L' B L F2 R' D2


----------



## mDiPalma (Dec 19, 2012)

UF(LR')U'BU2F2DR' z2 (2x2x3 9)
RUR'F2U'LF'L2ULy'U'RUR'U2RU'R'U'R'FR2U'R'U'RUR'F'U2 (eo+f2l+"magic wv" 30)
=39 lololol

B' D2 U2 F2 U' R2 F' B' D2 F L2 R2 U D F L R D' U' R2 U' R U' F R'


----------



## uvafan (Dec 20, 2012)

x-EOL: x2 B D2 F' U2 R2 U' R L D' (9)
Right: R L U' L U2 R (15)
Left: L U L' U L2 U2 L' U' L U L' U2 L U2 L' (30)
OCLL: U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R (38)
PLL: U2 Rperm U' (54)
F' U L' D2 R2 F L U' B2 U F' R2 F' D U2 B' F U' B' D2 U2 B' F L' D'


----------



## mDiPalma (Dec 20, 2012)

y (ya that's right, im cool like that)
U L D B' M2 U' x2 (eoline 6)
U' L2 U' L2 R U R' U R U' L' (left 11)
U R' U R U' R' U2 R' U R' U R U R' (right 14)
U' R' U R U' x' z R U' R U R2 D z' U' R' U (worst coll in the book 14)
=45 but in lolorientation

F B2 D' L2 R2 U' L' F' U F' U' F' B' L R' U2 L' R2 D' B2 L2 R' F R2 L2


----------



## ottozing (Dec 20, 2012)

z y'
L' R' U' R U' Rw y' (First block)
U R' U' R2 U2' R' U R' U' Rw U2 Rw' U' Rw U R' (Second block)
R U2' R2' F R F' R U2' R' (CMLL)
U M' U' M (EO)
U M' U2 M U M' U2 M2' U2 M' U M2' (EP)

Next - D' R2 B2 U B2 D2 B2 F2 L U2 L' B' L D' L2 D2 B2 F' R2 U2


----------



## uvafan (Dec 20, 2012)

EOL: x2 F U D' R B' L D (7)
Left: U2 R' U' L U' L' U L2 R U L U L' (20)
Right: U' R2 U2 R U' R' U' R' U' R U2 R' (32)
OCLL: U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R (40)
PLL: Zperm U' (50)
R2 F B2 L D F2 L2 U' L' B' L' B D U' B2 R' U' B F' U2 L' D' B F D


----------



## ottozing (Dec 20, 2012)

x' 
R2' U' Rw2 B U' R2' U L' F (First block)
R U' Rw' U2 Rw2 Rw' U R2 U R U2 Rw' U' R (Second block)
U R2' D' R U2 R' D R U2 R (CMLL)
M' U M' U2 M U' M' (EO)
U' M2' U' M' U2 M' U' M2' (EP)

Next - D2 U' R' B2 R2 L2 B' F D' F2 B2 D2 U' R U' L R2 F R L U L R B F2


----------



## aznanimedude (Dec 20, 2012)

R2 F B2 L D F2 L2 U' L' B' L' B D U' B2 R' U' B F' U2 L' D' B F D

x2 D U B R L F R D //EOLINE
U2 L U2 L2 U L2 U' R U' R' U R U' L' //RIGHT
R2 U2 R U R2 U'R' U' R' U' R U' R' U R //LEFT
R' U' R F R2 D' R U R' D R2 U' F' //COLL
R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R'
View at alg.garron.us

LOL MOVECOUNT

edit: jk ninja'd


----------



## mDiPalma (Dec 20, 2012)

x' D' F M' B l2 D' (eoline 6)
U L2 R' U2 R' U' R2 (7)
L2 U2 R U' R' U R U' L' (9)
U' R' U R U' R' U' R (8)
R U2 R' U' R U' R' (antisune 7)
U M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U' M2 (epll 8)
=45

lol zz2h in 10.04 

B2 L2 D2 L2 U B U2 D' L R2 F' D' L2 B2 L2 F2 D' B' U' R B' L U2 F2 U'


----------



## Rpotts (Dec 20, 2012)

mDiPalma said:


> B2 L2 D2 L2 U B U2 D' L R2 F' D' L2 B2 L2 F2 D' B' U' R B' L U2 F2 U'



x2 y U B' R' F D' B' D'
y' R' U2 R B' U2 B2
y U D2 L' U' L D2
d R U R'
R U2 R2' F R F' R U2 R'
U M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2

37 STM

Next: L2 U B U2 D' L R2 B' U2 F R F' R U2 R' L2 D2 L2 B' L U2 F2


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Dec 21, 2012)

inspection: x
cross: R' F U F2 L2 D' L2
1st: U R' U2 R
2nd: U' R U' R' L' U L 
3rd: Y' U' R' U2 R U' R' U R
4th: U2 Y' R U R' U R U' R'
oll: U' Rw U R' U R U2 Rw' 
pll: U' R2 Uw' R U' R U R' Uw R2 Fw R' Fw' U2


----------



## ottozing (Dec 21, 2012)

Scramble - R F U F2 U2 L U B' U' R' D B2 U2 R B L2 F2 U B D2 L' U2 B' U' L2 

z 
R' U L Rw U2 Rw' y R U2 R' U F' (First block)
U' Rw2 U2 Rw U Rw' U Rw' M U' M' U Rw' U2 R (Second block)
U' R' F R U F U' R U R' U' F' (CMLL)
L U L' U' M U L U' Lw' (EO + UL UR)
U' M' U2 M U2 (EP)

Next - F' R F R F U F' D2 L2 F2 U F' U B U B' U' R' U R U2 B2 U B R


----------



## ric d (Dec 21, 2012)

Scramble- F' R F R F U F' D2 L2 F2 U F' U B U B' U' R' U R U2 B2 U B R

Cross- z2 y R' D' L D2 L u' L U
First pair- L U L' U' y' R' U' R
Second pair- U2 y' R U' R2 U R
Third pair- U2 R U R' U R U' R' 
Last pair- y' U R U R' U y' R' U' R
OLL- U2 r U R' U' r' F R F'
PLL- R U2 R' U2 R B' R' U' R U R B R2 U

Next- B' D U' L R' U B F L F R' B U' F2 D' L2 U2 R2 D2 R B2 D' F' D' L2


----------



## ottozing (Dec 21, 2012)

z2 R' Uw' R Uw F2 (Sexy 2x2x2)
y' F' L' U L2 (XXcross)
U R U' R' y L U2 L2' U' L U' L' U L (Last 2 pairs)
Lw U Lw' L U L' U' Lw U' (Almost OLL)
x U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U' (PLL with cancelled move from the OLL)

Next - U B F' D' B' F D2 B2 F' U' B' F' U2 B F D2 R U R' U' D2 B2 F' L2 R2


----------



## Benjamins (Dec 30, 2012)

> U B F' D' B' F D2 B2 F' U' B' F' U2 B F D2 R U R' U' D2 B2 F' L2 R2



L2 U' D R2 F // 2x2x2
B D' L2 F L2 F' // 2x2x3
D2 // F2L - corner
y z'
U F2 U' F2 U' F2 U2 F2 // corner + CLL
U M U M' U2 M U M' // L3E

28 moves

F L B2 L2 D' U2 R2 L2 F2 R2 U2 F R' U D' F2 R2 L2 U2 F' U' D2 B' L' F2


----------



## ottozing (Dec 30, 2012)

z2
Fw R2 U' Rw2 U2 Rw U' x U' Rw' F (First block)
Rw U2 R2' U2' R U R U' R2 Rw' U2 Rw' U' Rw (Second block)
U' x R' U2 R' D2 R U2 R' D2 R' Rw' x' U' M' (CMLL + EO)
U' M' U2 M' U M2 U (EP)

Next - U F' L R2 B2 L D U2 L R B' R F R D' R2 U' B2 U R2 D U2 L F U2 D' R B2


----------



## mDiPalma (Dec 31, 2012)

(U' D') M' (U D2) x D' L U L' (D U') L2 U2 L (xxeoline 11)
U' R U R U2 R U R' U' R2 U R U' R' U R (up to pll 16) 
z' R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' r (j perm 11)
=38 atm, but i know there are better continuations from xxeoline

F2 U R' L' B2 L2 R' F2 R D2 R2 D' R D2 L F2 U L' F R L U' L' F2 U'


----------



## ottozing (Dec 31, 2012)

R' U' M D2 R' Uw (First block)
Rw' R2 U R U' R U' R' U Rw (Seconds block)
U L' U' L U L F' L' F (CMLL)
M' U' M' (EO)
U' M' U2 M U M2 U (UL UR)
E2 M E2 M (EP)

Next - D' U2 R' U2 L U2 D' B U' L2 B2 L D R2 D2 R2 L' D B2 R2 L' D B F D'


----------



## mDiPalma (Dec 31, 2012)

x D' U2 F' U R' r' D (eoline 7)
R' U2 R' U' R2 U R U' R' U' R (right 11)
U' L U' L U2 L U2 L U L U' L' (left 12)
U u R' U' R D' F2 R2 U' r U2 r' U R2 F2 (finish 15)
=45

D2 L2 U L B' L R F2 D2 U2 F U' B R2 D2 F2 R B F2 D2 U2 F' B D' F


----------



## ottozing (Dec 31, 2012)

x' y
R' Uw' R z R B U' (First block)
y x R2 U' R' Rw' U' Rw U R U R U' R2 U' Rw U R' (Second block)
Rw' U Rw U Rw' U' Rw U y R U2 R' y' (CMLL)
U2 M U' M' U' (EO & UL UR)
M U2 M' U2 M2 U2 (EO)

Next - B2 U' L2 D' U2 R D' L B' D F L D2 F2 B2 R D2 F2 L D F2 L D2 U R'


----------



## mDiPalma (Dec 31, 2012)

B' U' D' F (eoDB 4)
L' U L' R' U2 L' U2 L2 R' U L (left 11)
U2 R2 U2 R U' R' U R U R U R' (right 12)
U2 R' F R' B2 R F' R' B2 R2 (corners 10)
M' U2 M U2 (edges 4)
=41 

i proposed ^this^ zz variant in the home thread a couple of months ago, ...but nobody liked it, so i cried 

R' D2 B D2 L' U B' R' D' F2 L B' F L' B2 U F U F' L R F2 U' R' F2


----------



## ottozing (Dec 31, 2012)

y' x
U' R2 U D Rw' Uw' x (1x2x3) lol accidental layer minus corner
Rw U' Rw' U' Rw' U2 R2 U' R U2 Rw' U' R (Finnish F2L)
U R U R' U' R' F R F x' z' D2 R' U' R D2 R' U R' F (LL)

Next - : U R L U2 D2 L' D' R2 D' U' L F' B' L' B' D' F2 R' B' F' U' D2 L2 B' D


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 31, 2012)

ottozing said:


> Next - : U R L U2 D2 L' D' R2 D' U' L F' B' L' B' D' F2 R' B' F' U' D2 L2 B' D



Cross on White: x' R U D' r' D' R'
y' R2 U R2 U' R' U' R'
y' R' U' R
U' R U' R' U R U' R'
d R U' R' U R U' R'
OLL: (R' F R F') 2x R U R' U' R U R'
PLL: U2 x' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D'

Next: B' R L2 D2 U L F' B L2 R U2 L R D' L' R2 D2 L2 F' U R' F2 D2 U R'


----------



## Username (Dec 31, 2012)

Coolster01 said:


> Next: B' R L2 D2 U L F' B L2 R U2 L R D' L' R2 D2 L2 F' U R' F2 D2 U R'



x' D R2 U2 M2 //Cross
R U R2' U' R //Pair 1
U L U' L' U2 L' U' L //Pair 2
U R U R' U y L' U' L //Pair 3
R' U R U y R U' R' // Pair 4
U' r' U2 R U R' U r // OLL
U2 R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 // PLL

Next: R2 U F2 D R2 F2 L2 B2 D' U B2 L B D2 B' L' D2 L' F' U' R


----------



## ottozing (Dec 31, 2012)

z' Rw2 U M Uw' y R2 U' D (First block)
x Lw U L U2 Lw' U L U' L' U L' U M U2 L U' Lw' (Second block)
U2 Fw U R2 D R' U' R D' R2 Fw' (CMLL + EO)
U2 M' U2 M' U' M2 U (UL UR)
M U2 M' U2 M2 (EP)

Next - L' D L2 R' B2 D B2 D U R' B' F U' R' B2 R' B' U L' U D B' D F U'


----------



## Username (Dec 31, 2012)

ottozing said:


> Next - L' D L2 R' B2 D B2 D U R' B' F U' R' B2 R' B' U L' U D B' D F U'



R' B' R D R' F R D //Cross
U R' U' R U R' U2 R //Pair 1
U' L U' L' U L U // Pair 2
L2 U' L U2 L' U' L U // Pair 3
R U2 R' U' R U R' // Pair 4
U2 R' F R' F' R2 U2 y R' F R F' // OLL
R2 U2 R U2 F2 R2 F2 R' F2 U2 R2 U2 R' F2 // PLL

Rotationless F2L


Next: F U2 B' D2 R2 B L2 F' R2 B2 L2 U R' D L2 R F' D2 B2


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (Dec 31, 2012)

F U2 B' D2 R2 B L2 F' R2 B2 L2 U R' D L2 R F' D2 B2 

x2 y'D2 L R2 D' L' D2
U' L' U L U L' U' L
d'R' U' R
d R U R2 U' R
dU R' U R U' R' U' R
U' R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' COLL
U2 M2 U M' U2 M U M2 U'


Next - U' B2 L2 U R2 F2 R2 D2 L2 F2 D B R B' R' D2 F D2 R' B' D2


----------



## Username (Dec 31, 2012)

Przemek Kaleta said:


> Next - U' B2 L2 U R2 F2 R2 D2 L2 F2 D B R B' R' D2 F D2 R' B' D2



x // Inspection
R D R L F' L' // Cross (6/6)
B L' U L B' // 1st Pair (5/11)
U' L' U L2 U' L' // 2nd Pair (6/17)
U' F U' F' R U R' // 3rd Pair (7/24)
U2 F U' F' U F U' F' // 4th Pair (8/32)
U' f R U R' U' R U R' U' f' // OLL (11/43)
x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 x' U' // PLL (10/53)
View at alg.garron

Next: L2 D2 L2 B2 U' L2 B2 L2 F2 R2 D R' D' L' F2 D F R' B' U' R2


----------



## mDiPalma (Dec 31, 2012)

U F l' D M D (eoline 6)
R U' R2 L U2 R' (right 6)
L U' L U' L U L' U' L U2 L' U L (left*13)
U2 y' F U R2 D' R U' R' D R2 F' R' U R (finish 14)
=39

B2 L' R2 B' U B' R2 L U2 F L' U' B' L' F U' D L' F2 D2 F2 D' F' D2 B


----------



## Username (Dec 31, 2012)

mDiPalma said:


> B2 L' R2 B' U B' R2 L U2 F L' U' B' L' F U' D L' F2 D2 F2 D' F' D2 B



z2 // Inspection
R D' R2 U' L2 U' B2 // Cross (7/7)
L U' L' U y L' U' L // 1st Pair (7/14)
R' U R U y R U R' // 2nd Pair (7/21)
y' R U' R' L U2 L' // 3rd Pair (6/27)
R U' R' U2 y L' U' L // 4th Pair (7/34)
R U R' U R' F R F' U2 R' F R F' // OLL (13/47)
U' y' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L U' // PLL (12/59)
View at alg.garron

Next: D' B2 U R2 B2 D2 R2 F2 R2 U F R' U L' U' L' B F U2 L2 D'


----------



## ottozing (Jan 2, 2013)

x2
Rw U' Rw' U' y R Rw F (First block)
U R2' U Rw' U' Rw2' U R' U2 Rw2 U R U2 R2' U' R U R U2' R' (Second block + CMLL)
M2' U M U M' (EO)
U' M U2 M' U' M2' (EP)

Next - F' R2 B2 D2 R2 B' R2 B' L2 D2 B L' U' F R' D' R2 U B D R


----------



## Username (Jan 2, 2013)

ottozing said:


> Next - F' R2 B2 D2 R2 B' R2 B' L2 D2 B L' U' F R' D' R2 U B D R




x //Insptection
L2 F2 U' R B' R //Cross
R' U' R U y' R U R' //Pair 1
y' R U R' L' U' L //Pair 2
y U' L' U' L R' U' R //Pair 3
U' L' U2 L U' L' U L // Pair 4
R' U2 R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R U' F U' //PLL

OLL-skip 

Next: D2 F2 L2 B' D2 B' F2 R2 D2 R2 D2 R' D F2 U2 L B2 R U B2 F


----------



## ottozing (Jan 2, 2013)

I assume that's a D2 at the start 

y2
Rw2 R D' L2 U' Rw U' Rw' U' L' (Xcross)
U L' U L U' L' U L (F2L-1)
R U' R' U R' U2 R (F2L-2)
U' F' U' F (F2L-3)
Lw U2 L' U' L U L' U' L U' Lw' (OLL)
L' U' L U L F' L2 U L U L' U' L F U' (PLL)

Next - D2 L2 D L2 U2 F2 U' F2 L2 R2 D' L R2 U B' U R D B2 L2 R'


----------



## Username (Jan 2, 2013)

ottozing said:


> I assume that's a D2 at the start
> 
> 
> Next - D2 L2 D L2 U2 F2 U' F2 L2 R2 D' L R2 U B' U R D B2 L2 R'



Edited 

x' //Inspection
D R' D2 R D U L2 //Cross
U R' U' R U' R' U R //Pair 1
U' L' U L2 U' L' // Pair 2
y' R U R' U y R U R' //Pair 3
L' U' L2 F' L' F //Pair 4
U2 r U2 R' U' R U' r' //OLL
y' M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 M' U2 //PLL

Next: D2 B2 R' F' U L2 D2 B R2 L D2 B2 D' R2 D' L2 U' R2 D' B2


----------



## pedrinroque (Jan 2, 2013)

x2
R' U2 R' F D L // cross
U R U' R' U R U' R' U2 y' R U' R' //f2l 1
L' U L R' U R //f2l 2
U L U2 L2' U' L //f2l 3
y' L' U L y' R' F R F' //f2l4 + edge control
U' R U R' U R U2 R' U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' //ZBLL

next D2 L' D2 L F2 U2 R' D2 L R U L' D2 U2 B F D' L' U F


----------



## mDiPalma (Jan 2, 2013)

D2 L' U' F' D
R' y R' U R F2 U' F R' f R' f' 
U' R2 U' R' U R' U2 R2 U R 
F L' D2 L F' U' F L' D2 L F' U'

R2 U R D F' D2 L2 D' U F U2 R2 L2 B R F' D2 F2 R2 F' U L2 D2 R U


----------



## Username (Jan 2, 2013)

mDiPalma said:


> R2 U R D F' D2 L2 D' U F U2 R2 L2 B R F' D2 F2 R2 F' U L2 D2 R U



R D y' L R
y' R U R' U2 R' U' 
R2 U' R' U' y L' U' L
R' U R
y' L' U L U L' U L U' y' R U2 R' U' R' F R F'
R U B' U' R' U R B R'
y' x' R U' R D2 R' U R D2 R2 F2


Next: B2 D2 F2 D2 R B2 R2 D2 L D2 R' B' L2 R2 D' U2 B U L D' R


----------



## mDiPalma (Jan 2, 2013)

U F B2 R' B L U B2 L2 F2 U L' U L U L' 
U2 R2 U R' U2 R' U2 R U' R' U2 R 
y F U R2 D' R U' R' D R2 x' D' l' U R 

L' R2 D2 L2 R B2 R2 D' U F' L2 D2 F R' U R2 L' F L2 U2 B2 F D' F R'


----------



## porkynator (Jan 2, 2013)

> D2 L' D2 L F2 U2 R' D2 L R U L' D2 U2 B F D' L' U F


D2 L' //2x2x1 (2/2)
F U' F2 //Another 2x2x1 and 2 CE pairs (3/5)
D2 L * D' B' D' U' F //A few more blocks (7/12)
D B2 R' B2 //F2L-1+EO (4/16)
F R F' R F R2 F' R2 //Sune (8/24)
* = F' D' B D F D' B' D //Corners 3-cycle (8-3/29)

Next scramble: U' L2 U2 R2 B2 U' R2 B2 F2 D B2 L' U' L' F' D' R2 U F2 L D'


----------



## mDiPalma (Jan 2, 2013)

F' L U' L2 D2 F (2x2x2 6)
U2 L' U2 L U' L U L B' L U L' d' (2x2x3+eo 13)
R U2 R' U R' U2 R' U R U R' U' R d' (leave 3 corners 14)
x U' L U R' U' L' U R (8)

me:heise::cats:swimming

R2 F' B L' R B F R B L2 F2 B' U' R2 B D2 L' D F D U' F2 B R' L2


----------



## Username (Jan 2, 2013)

mDiPalma said:


> R2 F' B L' R B F R B L2 F2 B' U' R2 B D2 L' D F D U' F2 B R' L2




z L F' L' D2 F D 
y' U2 R' F R F' R U' R'
U' y L U L'
y U2 R U R' y' R U R'
y R U R' U y L' U' L
R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' F'
U2 y R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U'

Next:L2 F2 D' R2 U' B2 U B2 F2 D R B2 D2 L R2 D' R F' L R2


----------



## mDiPalma (Jan 2, 2013)

L' R2 F D' (eoline 4)
M x U' L' R' U2 L' U' L2 U2 L U' M x (f2l 12)
U R U R2 U' R' U' R2 U' R U' R' U2 (LL 13)
=29 :tu

R2 U2 R2 B' R2 D L' F' B L' B' U' R L2 B' F D2 U' F2 R2 B U' L U R2


----------



## Username (Jan 2, 2013)

mDiPalma said:


> R2 U2 R2 B' R2 D L' F' B L' B' U' R L2 B' F D2 U' F2 R2 B U' L U R2



All crosses are easy 

z2 L2 B2 R2 F' D2 R' D'
L U L2 U' L
y U' R U R' U' y L U L'
R U2 R' U R' F R F'
y' R U' R' U2 y L' U' L
U' R' U' R' F R F' U R
R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L U

Failed it :/

Next: F L2 D2 R2 U2 F L2 F' R2 U2 B2 R B F' D2 B' R' D' R' F2


----------



## KongShou (Jan 2, 2013)

cross: U' R' U B x2 u2
1st F2L: U' R' U' L' R U' L 
2ND F2L: B U' B'
3RD F2L: U' R U' R' B' U' B
4TH F2L: F' U' F U' R U R'
OLL: f' L' U' L U f
PLL : y' R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 F' U F(damned g perm)!

next: L' R' F2 L' D' F2 D2 U2 L R' U F' U2 B D L2 U2 L R F' R2 D2 F' D' U2


----------



## ottozing (Jan 3, 2013)

R B2 L' D F R2 (2x2x2) [6]
B2 D L B' D2 (2x2x3) [11]
B L U' L2 U L' B' L U' L' U (F2L) [22]
D' L2 D L D' L' D L2 D F' D' F (LL) [34]

Meh

Next - B L2 D' R' B' L' U' R B L2 U F2 U' F2 R2 F2 U F2 L2 U'


----------



## pedrinroque (Jan 3, 2013)

B L2 D' R' B' L' U' R B L2 U F2 U' F2 R2 F2 U F2 L2 U'

y2 z'
L' U' L U' B' U' B (7)
U R U R' U' R U R' (8)
L' U' R' U' R L (6)
M U2 M U2 M2 Y' (8)
R U R' U R U' R' Y' (7)
R' F' R L' U' L U R' F R (10)
Lw U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' F2 (17)

NEXT:F2 U2 F R' L2 D B R D L' U2 F2 U L2 B2 D' F2 B2 U' R2


----------



## Johnnyman318 (Jan 3, 2013)

pedrinroque said:


> NEXT:F2 U2 F R' L2 D B R D L' U2 F2 U L2 B2 D' F2 B2 U' R2



Inspection: x z x'
Cross: U R2 F2 U' x' U F L2 [7, 7]
F2L 1: x' U' R U2 R' U' [5, 12]
F2L 2: l2 U' R' U R' U' R U [8, 20]
F2L 3: l' D R' D' [4, 24]
F2L 4: l2 x U R U' R2 U R' U' [8, 32]
OLL: z' U' r U R' U R U2 r' [8, 40]
PLL: U' R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2 y R U' R' U' [14, 54]


----------



## ottozing (Jan 3, 2013)

L2 B2 D F2 U' L2 D2 U' L2 D B' D B' L D R B2 D2 B D' (Please provide a scramble nek time)

R' D2' L B' y' R2' U R D (Xcross)
U' L U L2' U2 L (F2L-1)
y' Rw U' Rw' F D2' (F2L-2 & 3 Setup)
U R' U' R D2' (F2L-2 & 3)
U L U Rw U' Rw F U' L' (OLL)
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U (PLL)

Next - L U' R L' U2 R D2 L' R2 U R2 F D U L2 F' L' R' B2 D2 U R2 B2 R U'


----------



## SAICubed (Jan 3, 2013)

Scramble i used= L2 D2 F B' L' D R2 U2 B' R2 F2 R2 F2 D B2 L2 D L2 F2 U2

Inspection: x2
EOcross: L' F U' L' D B' D2 
Right block: U' R' U R U2 R' U2 R U' R' U R U' L' U L R U R' U R U' R'
Left block: U2 L' U2 L U2 L' U L2 U2 L' U L U L' U2 L U' L' 
OLL: (U') R U2 R2' U' R2 U' R2 U2 R
PLL: (U) R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R'

NEXT: R2 B2 U2 B2 U' R2 D L2 U' L F D2 F2 U B U F2 L U'


----------



## porkynator (Jan 3, 2013)

B2 R' U B R //3x2x1 (5/5)
B' F L' * B' F U B L' F' L' B2 //2x2x3 + EO + 2 pairs (11/16)
F' U F2 U' R' //F2L-1 (5/21)
F' U' R U R' F' //All but 3 corners (6/27)
* = L2 B R2 B' L2 B R2 B' //3 corners cycle (8-2/33)

Next scramble: B R D2 L U2 L2 D B2 R' U' L2 F' D2 L2 F' R2 L2 U2 R2 F2 D2


----------



## pedrinroque (Jan 3, 2013)

B R D2 L U2 L2 D B2 R' U' L2 F' D2 L2 F' R2 L2 U2 R2 F2 D2

y' R' F2 L U' R2 // cross
y' R U2 R' U2 R U2 R' // f2l 1 
U' y' R U R' U R U R' // f2l 2
U L U2 L2' U' L // f2l3
U2 y' L' U2 L U' L' U' L2 F' L' F // f2l4+edge control(oll skip)
R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U //pll

Next:U R L' U R B D' F' R2 L F2 B2 U L2 D B2 U2 R2 B2 U'


----------



## porkynator (Jan 3, 2013)

Premoves: U2 B R B R' F (Make 2 2x2x1 blocks on inverse scramble)

B' D2 * B2 R2 //2x2x1 -> 3x2x1 (4/4)
U R' D R U //Pseudo F2L-1+EO (5/9)
F L' F2 L F' U //All But 3 Corners (6/15)
F' R B' R' B' U2 //Undo Premoves (6/21)
* = D' B2 D F D' B2 D F' //3 corners cycle (8-1/28)

Next scramble: F2 D2 L2 B F L2 B D2 U2 B2 F' L' F R D F2 U' L' B2 L2


----------



## Smiles (Jan 4, 2013)

F2 D2 L2 B F L2 B D2 U2 B2 F' L' F R D F2 U' L' B2 L2

y' x
M D R' y' U L' U R B2
L' U2 l2 L' F' L' F L' U' L' U L U2 L' U L
U R U2 R' U' R U' r'
U' M U M' U' M'
U2 M' U2 M' U2 M2 U'

45 STM

Next: L2 D L' B2 U2 R D L2 F' B2 D2 R2 D2 R' B2 D2 L' D2 R' U2


----------



## mDiPalma (Jan 6, 2013)

z R2 U F D' L' 
D R2 U R D2 R D' R2 U2 D' R2 D2 R D' R2 D R' D R' 
D2 R' D' R D' R' D

=31 htm eoline on left

mmm ...dat <RUD>

R D' R2 U2 F2 D' F2 D R2 D F' L' R2 U R B U' L' D2 L' R U' L' F R'


----------



## ottozing (Jan 6, 2013)

U' F R D2' L' F' L R2' D' (EOline)
L' R U L U R' U2 L (Some blocks)
R2' U2 R U R' U R2 (Right)
L U L' U' L U2 L' U' L (Left)
U' R' U2 R' Dw' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R U' F (PLL)

next - B L D2 F' R B' F2 L2 F2 L' F' D2 L2 R' B' F' D' R D2 F2 B2 L B2 R' F'


----------



## mDiPalma (Jan 6, 2013)

z B E B' L u2 y' L'
R' U' R' D2 R D2 R U' R U R' U R U2 R U2 R' D' R' U' R' U R' U'
R' U R2 (U' D') R U R' (D U) R' U R' U'

6+24+12 = :fp
at least it's <RUD> !

F' B' R2 B2 R2 B U' B2 R' D B2 R F B2 R2 F' D2 L2 R B D F L2 F2 R'


----------



## aznanimedude (Jan 10, 2013)

F' B' R2 B2 R2 B U' B2 R' D B2 R F B2 R2 F' D2 L2 R B D F L2 F2 R'

x2 F D L F L2 B U F //EOL 8,8
U' L2 U' L U' L2 U2 R L2 U' L2 // LEFT 11, 19
R2 U R2 U2 R U2 R //RIGHT 7, 26
R' U2 R2 U R U R U' R' U' R2 U R U2 // LOLOLOL 14, 40
View at alg.garron.us

:3

D2 L R' D2 L F2 D2 R U2 F2 R' D' B' D2 U B R U2 L' F2

EDIT: 
F' B' R2 B2 R2 B U' B2 R' D B2 R F B2 R2 F' D2 L2 R B D F L2 F2 R'

x2 F D L F L2 B U F
U' L2 U' L U' L2 U2 R L2 U' L2
R2 U R2 U2 R'
U R U R U' R' U' R2 U R U2
View at alg.garron.us 
cancel some moves at the end, it's down to 35 HTM


----------



## ottozing (Jan 10, 2013)

y'
U' L U' L F' B (Cross)
y' U R U' R2' U' R2 (First pair)
U R2' F R F' R U' R' (Second pair)
U' L' U' L2 U2 L2' (Third pair)
U2 L U' L' U L (Fourth pair)
U L' U2 L U2 Rw U' Rw' F (OLLCP)
U' R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2' (EPLL)

Next - D2 B U' D2 F2 L U R' L2 B' R' U' F' L F' R2 U R' L U L' R' F L2 F


----------



## porkynator (Jan 11, 2013)

Some nice NISS:

L2 B //2x2x1 (2/2)
Switch to inverse with premoves B' L2:
U F' U' //EO (3/5)
Back to normal with premoves U F U':
L2 B
F2 D2 L2 B2 U R2 L2 //F2L-1 (7/12)
Back to inverse with premoves L2 R2 U' B2 L2 D2 F2 B' L2:
U F' U'
L D2 L' //All but 5 corners (3/15)

Final skeleton:
* L2 B F2 D2 L2 B2 U R2 L' D2 L' U F U' (14)
* = D L D' @ R' D L' D' R (8)
@ = D' L D R' D' L' D R (4)
26 HTM

Next scramble: L' F2 L F2 R U2 F2 U2 F2 L U2 F D2 B U' R2 F R' D B2 R2


----------



## mDiPalma (Jan 11, 2013)

D U B' U L F' U2 l2 U2 R U R' U' R U2 R U' R' U2 F' U2 F R U' (xxxxeoline+oll 24)
R2 F R' B2 R F' R' B2 R2 U' (pll 10)
=34 htm

R' F2 B2 R B2 D L2 R2 F2 D' L D' B D2 F' D2 U' R' F D2 L U2 D R L


----------



## ottozing (Jan 12, 2013)

F' R' U D F U Lw F' x' (EOline)
L2 R U' R' U' L' U' R U R U' L U2 R' U R U' L (Blocks)
U R U R' U R U R' (Finish F2L)
U' R' U' R U R B R' U2 R' U2 R B' (ZBLL)

Next - B2 D2 F2 U B2 D B2 U2 B2 L2 B F' R' U F2 L' F' L' U F


----------



## Smiles (Jan 12, 2013)

B2 D2 F2 U B2 D B2 U2 B2 L2 B F' R' U F2 L' F' L' U F

R D' U R2 F z M2 y
U L2 U l U L2 U L U M U l'
R' U L U' R U L'
U M2 U' M' U' M'
U M' U2 M U M2 
U' M' E2 M E2

Next: B2 R2 F2 R' D2 F2 L B2 R2 U2 R' U' F2 R F L' D2 L B2 F'


----------



## ottozing (Jan 13, 2013)

z' y
R U' R2' U Rw U' Rw' (First block sah sexy)
y R' U' R U R' U' R2 U M' U R' U' Rw U Rw' (Second block)
U' R' F R U F U' R U R' U' F' (CMLL)
U' M U' M (EO)
U M2' U' M U2 M (EP)

Next - L2 B2 U B' L' U2 F D2 B2 U' D B2 U R F' U' D2 L F' R' B R U' F' L


----------



## mDiPalma (Jan 13, 2013)

UDB'U2FL'(DU')RURUR'U'R'UL'U2LU2L2 [zzf2l+cp 20]
R'U'RU'R'U2R2U2R'U'RU'R'U [2gll 14]
=34

B2 D L2 U' F L' F2 U F2 L' D2 U' B' U2 F' D2 B2 L' U' R L U D' B F


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jan 14, 2013)

CFOP
y
R' F' D L F D' (U') L
R U R'
L' U L U2 L' U L 
U2 R' U2 R U R' U' R
U' L U L' U' L U L'
U2 r' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 r
M2 U M' U2 M U M2 U

B2 F2 L2 B2 D R2 U F2 U B2 U' L B R D L B' L2 R' D2 B'


----------



## uvafan (Jan 14, 2013)

EOL: x2 F' B' R B' L D' (6)
ZZF2L: U' L' U' L' U' R U R2 U R2 U R U D R U2 R D' L' U2 L (27)
OCLL: U' r U R' U' r' F R F' (36)
PLL: U2 R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L U2 (48)

F' D' R F2 R' U' D2 B L' R B2 U L' R2 U' R L2 D' B' F2 R2 D2 F L' D'


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jan 14, 2013)

uvafan said:


> EOL: F' B' R B' L D' (6)
> ZZF2L: U' L' U' L' U' R U R2 U R2 U R U D R U2 R D' L' U2 L (27)
> OCLL: U' r U R' U' r' F R F' (36)
> PLL: U2 R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L U2 (48)
> ...



Inspection: x2
Cross: L' D' R' F D2
Pair 1: L U L' U2 R' U' R
Pair 2: y' U' R U R2 U' R
Pair 3: d R U R' U R U' R'
Pair 4: y R U2 R' d R' U' R
OLL: U r U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U r'
PLL: Y Perm.

R2 U2 B2 D L2 U2 L2 U2 R2 F2 R' D L' U' B2 R' B' L R2 F


----------



## Hershey (Jan 14, 2013)

god of rubic 2 said:


> R2 U2 B2 D L2 U2 L2 U2 R2 F2 R' D L' U' B2 R' B' L R2 F



R2 (D' U) r' u2 R' U2
U2 L' U L U2 L U L'
d R U R' U' R U R'
y U2 R' U' R2 U2 R'
y R U' R' U R U R' 
U' r' U L' D2 L U' R D2 L2


next:B2 F2 R D2 R L D' L2 U' F D' L U L2 U' L2 D2 U L' U F2 B' D' L2 B'


----------



## uvafan (Jan 14, 2013)

EOL: x2 D U' R2 B U F2 (6)
Left: U2 R' U2 L' U' L2 U' L U L' (16)
Right: R U2 R U R U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R2 U2 R' (31)
COLL: F triple sexy F' (45)
PLL: y2 R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 (56)

D B D2 B' U B R' B2 U D' R F D2 F' B L2 B' F D2 U2 L2 D2 R2 F' L2


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jan 14, 2013)

uvafan said:


> D B D2 B' U B R' B2 U D' R F D2 F' B L2 B' F D2 U2 L2 D2 R2 F' L2



Cross: F' L R F2 U' B2
F2L 1: R U2 R' U' R U R'
F2L 2: U R' U' R
F2L 3: U' L' U L U' L' U' L
F2L 4: d R' U2 R U R' U' R
OLL: U2 R U R' U R U' R' U' (Sledgeham)
PLL: (U2) (J perm) - no AUF

U2 R2 D2 L2 F' L2 B2 R2 B R2 U2 L F' U2 B F U' R D R B


----------



## coldsun0630 (Jan 14, 2013)

x2 U2 L2 D' F2 R2 F' M' u' L F R u' L' (14f) // F2L(2x2x3)
x y R U R' U' R' F R F' (8f) // OLL
R2 u R' U R' U' R u' y L' U L U (13f) // PLL
= 35f

///

U' F2 D2 B2 L2 R2 U B2 R2 B2 D2 L' B2 D' R2 F D R' F L


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jan 14, 2013)

coldsun0630 said:


> U' F2 D2 B2 L2 R2 U B2 R2 B2 D2 L' B2 D' R2 F D R' F L



Inspection: x2
Cross: R y' R' U' R' F D2
F2L 1: L U' L'
F2L 2: U' R' U R2 U' R'
F2L 3: L' U L U2 L' U L
F2L 4: R' U R d L U L' (saved edge orientation )
OLL: U R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R'
PLL: Cw U Perm, from front.

U F2 U' R2 D2 F' L2 F' R2 D2 R2 D2 B2 R' U' F' D2 R D' B' L U' B2


----------



## mDiPalma (Jan 14, 2013)

y
U' B (U D') F' D2 
R U L U R2 U R U R
U L' U L' U2 L' U' L'
x' z'
U' R' D R U R2 U2 R D' R' U2 R2

=35 htm, 34 moves ergonomically

R' F2 L' B2 R2 B U' L D2 L R B D2 F' D' B R2 U' R L' B' L' U B R


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jan 15, 2013)

mDiPalma said:


> R' F2 L' B2 R2 B U' L D2 L R B D2 F' D' B R2 U' R L' B' L' U B R



Inspection: x2
X Cross: U F L2 U' L' U L D2 (and second pair setup)
F2L 2: y R U R'
F2L 3: L' U L
F2L 4: U R' U' R U' R' U' R
OLL: U r' U R2 U' R2 U' R2 U r'
PLL: J Perm no AUF.

Next: D' B2 F2 U R2 D2 F2 U' F2 U' L B' L2 B' L' F2 U R2


----------



## mDiPalma (Jan 15, 2013)

x2
F' D' R' D F' U' L' U L' (xxeoline 9)
U' R' U2 R U2 R' (leave 4 corners 7)
U' L' U R' U2 L B2 L' B2 U B2 L B2 (l4c [cheating] 13)

=29 htm

but someone smarter than me (Porkynator/Pyjam) could probably find some cool insertion to cancel more moves.

D L' F U D2 B2 R2 F U2 B2 L F R U2 F' U' B R' B2 U' R L2 F' L R'


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jan 15, 2013)

mDiPalma said:


> D L' F U D2 B2 R2 F U2 B2 L F R U2 F' U' B R' B2 U' R L2 F' L R'



L D' R' D F' L' U f R' f' U' R U R' U' L' U L U' L U L' U L U' L'
y'R' U R2 B' R' B U r' U R2 U' R2 U' R2 U r'
Stupid N perm.

Next: F2 L B2 L' B2 U2 L2 B2 L D2 F D F2 D R B L B2 L' D


----------



## mDiPalma (Jan 15, 2013)

tough scramble; WG orientation was 

x2
R2 F L2 U D F' (eoline 6)
L' U' L' R' U' L2 U2 L U2 R2 U2 L2 U L' U' L2 U r' (skillblockz to pll 18)
z R2 B2 R F R' B2 R F' R (PLL-A 9)

=33 htm 

L2 F' L' D' F U' B2 L F' R2 D' B' R2 D2 L B R D2 L' R B' L F2 D' B2


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Jan 15, 2013)

god of rubic 2 said:


> F2 L B2 L' B2 U2 L2 B2 L D2 F D F2 D R B L B2 L' D



z' y
F L R2 y L2 R2 D' U y' R' U' R' // double x-cross
U' L' U L R' U2 R // 3rd pair
L' U2 L // 4th pair
U R' F R U R' U' F' U R' // OLL
U' R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 U // PLL

20 move F2L. Pretty sweet.

Next: R2 B' D2 R2 B L2 B' F2 R2 U2 B' U F D R U' B F D2 R U'


----------



## mDiPalma (Jan 15, 2013)

U' D' F R' D
R2 U' R U L U2 R' U' L U L'
R2 U R2 [U' R U R' U R]*
y U F U R2 D' R U' R' D R2 F' R' U R
=39 htm

L2 F' L' D' F U' B2 L F' R2 D' B' R2 D2 L B R D2 L' R B' L F2 D' B2


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Jan 15, 2013)

z2 R' F2 U' L u' L
y' U2 L U L'
U2 R U2 R' U2 R U' R'
y' R U2 R' U' R U R'
L U2 L' U' L U L'
U2 R U R' F' U' F U R U2 
(R) U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U

next: D' U R2 D' L2 U L2 F2 D U2 L D2 U' F' D L2 B2 U L F' U


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jan 16, 2013)

immortalchaos29 said:


> next: D' U R2 D' L2 U L2 F2 D U2 L D2 U' F' D L2 B2 U L F' U



F' D' F2 D2 L' U L'
R U' R' d L U' L'
U R U R' U' d' R U R'
U2 L U L'
L' U L U L' U' L U2 L' U L
r' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 r
U2 Anti Cw A perm, U

Next: U2 B F2 R2 B D2 B' L2 U2 B2 U' B U2 B' R' D L B' D U2 B'


----------



## mDiPalma (Jan 16, 2013)

y z 
U F' M D B'
D' R' D R D R U' R D 
R' U R U R' U R U' R' U2 R U
R2 B2 R F R' B2 R F' R

=35, line on left

L2 D F2 U2 D' B R D2 L2 U2 B' R U' B2 L2 R2 D L' U2 L' R' F B' D2 F


----------



## uvafan (Jan 16, 2013)

EOL: x2 R2 F' R' U' D F' D F2 (8)
Right:L' U R L U2 L' R U2 R' (17)
Left: L U L' U L U' L U L2 U L' U L U L' U2 L U' L' (36)
OCLL: Sune (43)
PLL: U' Jperm U (58)
F L2 R2 U' R2 L2 D2 B' R L2 B D L D' B R' L B D' B R D' R L2 B'

EDIT: FINE, by the reflexive property of equality, mDiPalma = ninja


----------



## mDiPalma (Jan 16, 2013)

Y U NO ADMIT THAT ME=NINJA??
NAO I MUST CLEAN UP TEH MESS U MAEKS.
AAARRGGGHHHH.

@uvafan

F2 D' F2 R' F' D2 R2 F2 D' B
L U L' U2 L' U' L' U2 L' U2 
x' z
(R' F R F') U2 R2 x' (U' L' U' L) U2 R2 F2

xxeoline (10) + block* (10) + LL (13) = 33 htm

NOW BACK TO MAH SKRAMBLE PL0X!

L2 D F2 U2 D' B R D2 L2 U2 B' R U' B2 L2 R2 D L' U2 L' R' F B' D2 F


----------



## arvind1999 (Jan 16, 2013)

x2 y
B' r2 F M U' M2' B
U' r2 U r U' R2 U M' R' U r
U R U R' U R U2 R' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'
U M U M' U' M' U2 M U2 M2' U M2'

Next- B2 D' R2 U' B2 D R2 F2 R2 D' B2 L' U F2 L2 B R2 F2 U' R U'


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jan 16, 2013)

mDiPalma said:


> L2 D F2 U2 D' B R D2 L2 U2 B' R U' B2 L2 R2 D L' U2 L' R' F B' D2 F



R' U' R F' B U x2 d' L' U L2 F2 L' - double X Cross
y U' L' U2 L U2 L' U L
R U2 R' U2 R U' R'
U r U' r' U' r U r' F' U F
Cw U perm from front (U2)

Next: D2 L2 F' U2 B2 F L2 D2 B U2 F' U' R F2 R U F2 L F' R2 B2


----------



## arvind1999 (Jan 16, 2013)

R' U' R U2 B' D2 L U' L' U2 F'
R U M' U r' U R2 U2 R U M2 R U' R'
U R U R' U' R' F R F'(F R U') (R' U' R U) (R' F') (R U R' U') (R' F R F')
U M' U M' M' U2 M' U M2' U M' U2 M U2 M2'

Next- L2 B2 D2 F2 R2 D2 R D2 L' F2 R B' R B' D' B' D F' R2 U' L2


----------



## mDiPalma (Jan 16, 2013)

@D2 L2 F' U2 B2 F L2 D2 B U2 F' U' R F2 R U F2 L F' R2 B2

B L D B R2 F'
L U' L2 U2 L2 U' L2
U R U' [R' U R U' R2]* U2 R2 U' R U R U2 R'

=28 htm zz-d

@L2 B2 D2 F2 R2 D2 R D2 L' F2 R B' R B' D' B' D F' R2 U' L2 

z
L2 D2 R' D2 F U' R' B D R' U' R U R [U' F R' F' R]*
y2
F U2 F' R' U F U' F' U' R F U' F' U
=33 htm


Next: U' B F2 L' D2 B2 D' B2 F' R2 L' F' U2 F' B' D L' B2 U2 D2 L F' B L2 F


----------



## arvind1999 (Jan 16, 2013)

x2 z y
B r F U2 R U r U2 L U L' U' l U L' U' M' U M U2 R U' R'
F R U R' U' F' U (R U R' F') (R U R' U') (R' F) (R2 U') (R' U')
U2 M U M M' U2 M' U M2' U' M2'

Simultaneous blocks FTW!!

Next- U2 F2 D2 B2 U F2 U' F2 U2 L2 B2 L' B' D2 F2 U' R2 F' L F2


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jan 17, 2013)

D F R L' U' L D L' - Cross + F2L pair preserved
U2 R' U' R
U2 L U' L'
U R U' R' U' L' U' L
d L' U2 L U2 L' U L
U' R' F (Sexy) F' U R
U Y Perm U

R2 L2 U D' L' B' R' F2 D B L2 B2 D2 F2 B2 R' B2 R' F2 L2 F2


----------



## mDiPalma (Jan 17, 2013)

U2 R' D' B' L R D
R U R2 L U2 L2 U' L2 R' U2 L' (I'm sure Phil has a CLS case for this, but I don't so...)
R U R' U' R U2 R' [U' R U R' U]*
L2 D' L U2 L' D L U2 L

=39 htm ZZ* in 18.48

D U L' R2 B' U' L2 D' L U' F' L2 R F2 L R' B F R B' F2 L R' B U2


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jan 17, 2013)

z2 y
R' F L B D y R' F R
U R' U' R2 U R'
U d R U' R'
U2 L U L2 U' L
U' L U' L' U L U' L' U L U' L'
R' U' R' F R F' U R
T Perm.

B2 R2 D2 F2 R2 F L2 R2 D2 R2 F L B2 U' L2 U2 F' D2 B' L U2


----------



## ottozing (Jan 17, 2013)

z2 y' R Uw' U2 F2 Lw (2x2x2)
z y' R B' U2 R' U' R U R' (XXcross)
Dw' R U' R' U2 y L' U' L (F2L-1)
R U R' U R U' R' (F2L-2)
R' D R2 U' R' U' R U2 R2 D' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 U(COLL cancelled into EPLL)

next - F' D2 L' B D' B' F' R2 F2 D U F B L B L D' U F D' B F R U L'


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jan 17, 2013)

ottozing said:


> *R' D R2 U' R' U' R U2 R2 D' U R' U' R' U' R U R2 U (COLL cancelled into EPLL)*
> 
> next - F' D2 L' B D' B' F' R2 F2 D U F B L B L D' U F D' B F R U L'



Your cancelling thing doesn't work.

D' L' U' F L U L' (preserved pair + pair setup) 
y R U R' (pair 1)
d L U' L' (pair 2)
R U R' F U F' (pair 3)
R U R' U R' F R F' (pair 4 + all edges oriented)
R U R' U R U2 R' (sune)
y Feliks J perm 

Next: L2 D2 F L2 F2 L2 D2 U2 F' D2 F2 U' L' B' D' L' D L U' F


----------



## arvind1999 (Jan 17, 2013)

x2 y2
F r' U2 r B' R U' R U' r' F'
U r' U' M U' R2 U R U' R' U r
R' U' R U' R' U R' D' R U R' D R2 
U' M' U M' U2 M' U M' U' M' U2 M U' M U2 M

Next- U' F2 D' R2 F2 U' R2 F2 U2 R2 U2 F' L' D' B' D R' B' U L D


----------



## porkynator (Jan 18, 2013)

U R B' U' D F U L U x2 //EOLine (9/9)
L U2 L2 U L U' L' U L U' L' //Left Block (11/20)
U R L' U R U' L //CP (7/27)
U' R2 U2 R' U' R' U R U2 R' U R //Right Block (12/39)
R' U2 R U R' U R U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R U2 //2GLL that I actually know (16/55), with cancellations 52
Just to try a ZZ-d solve after such a long time 

Next scramble: L' U' L F2 L U D2 L B D2 B' R2 B' R2 U2 B' D2 F2 U2


----------



## aznanimedude (Jan 18, 2013)

L' U' L F2 L U D2 L B D2 B' R2 B' R2 U2 B' D2 F2 U2

x2 L2 F D L' D // EOL 5,5
L' U' L2 R2 U2 L' U' L2 R2 U' R2 U2 R U L // LEFT 15,20 
U R U' R U2 R2 U' R' U R' U2 R U R' U2 R U' R' U2 R // RIGHT 20,40
y r U R' U' r' F R F' U // COLL WHAT SKIP? 9,49
View at alg.garron.us

L U F' U2 R U' L' F2 L' U R2 L2 F2 U2 L2 F' R2 D2 B' U2


----------



## mDiPalma (Jan 18, 2013)

L2 F' R D2 F2 R U B' L' F2 R F2 U F (xxeoline 14)
R' U R' U' R U R U R U2 R' (NM block 11)
L D R' U D' L D' L' U' L D2 R D' L2 (coll...and skip? 14)
U R2 (2)
=41 htm fail

L' D F' L R2 U' F U2 F B R2 L D' U R' U D' L2 D L' U' F2 L' F L'


----------



## ottozing (Jan 19, 2013)

y' z'
U' R' F Uw' R' L' (Cross)
U R U R' U' F U' F' (F2L-1)
U' L U L' (F2L-2)
U R U2 R2 F R F' (F2L-3 + EO)
U' y' R D' R' U R D R' (CLS)
Lw R' D2 R U R' D2 R U' R U (CPLL)

Next - R2 U' D' R B2 R D L U2 B R2 D' L2 B2 D2 B' D2 L2 U D' F B2 D B' F'


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jan 20, 2013)

R B2 U' F
x2 d R' U R U2 R' U R
d R U2 R' U R U' R'
U' R' U2 R y' L U' L'
U' R U' R'
U' r U' r2 U r2 U r2 U' r
y J perm.

R D2 F2 R' B2 R' U2 L B2 L2 D2 B' R2 U' F2 D L F2 R' U' F'


----------



## arvind1999 (Jan 20, 2013)

x2
U' M' U' F' B R' U' B
U2 R U' r U r' U' R' U2 r U R' U' M2 U2 R' U R
U R U R' U' R' F R F' U2 F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'
U' M2 M' U2 M' U2 M' U M' U M' U2 M U

Next- R2 B R2 U F' R' U' F2 L' B' D2 B2 D2 L2 D2 L2 D R2 U L2


----------



## ottozing (Jan 20, 2013)

y2 x
R' F U' R2 U2 x U' F R' x y (First block)
Rw' R2 U R' U2 R' U' R2' U' R U R' U2 R (Second block)
U R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R2 x (CMLL)
M' U M U' M' (EO)
U2 M' U2 M' U M2' U' (UL UR)
M' U2 M' U2 (EP)

Next - L D2 F' L F2 U2 L' U B2 D2 R' F' B U2 F R' B' L2 F' D U' R' F R U2


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jan 21, 2013)

R2 D2 R B2 D 
U' y' R' U R U' R U R'
d' R U' R' U' L U' L'
d' R U R'
U' L' U' L U2 L' U L
U' M' U M U2 M' U M
G perm (floating block)'

Next: U2 B2 L2 B2 F2 D2 U L2 B2 D L F R' D2 F2 R B' U' R2 F'


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jan 21, 2013)

Scramble - U2 B2 L2 B2 F2 D2 U L2 B2 D L F R' D2 F2 R B' U' R2 F' 

Solution 
z2 U L' U' L x D2 F2 z U x' M U M'2 U R' F2 
U' M R U R2 U2 R U M' U2 M2 r U R'
U F R U R' U' R U R' U' F'
U' M' U M U' M' U2 M' U' M2 U2 


Next U F2 R2 D F2 D F2 D2 F2 D2 U' B' D' L R2 U R D B F2


----------



## ottozing (Jan 21, 2013)

x2 R2 U F' L' F Rw F' x' (First block)
M' R' U' Rw2 U R' y M' U' M y' (Second blcok)
L U2 L' U' L U' Lw' (CMLL + EO)
U2 M U2 M U' (UL UR)
M U2 M U2 (EP)

Very ambitious blocks :3

Next - R' D2 R' D U' B' R B' D' F2 B2 R2 L' F B2 L2 U' B F2 D2 R2 U B U R

EDIT: Dayum 32 STM ftw


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jan 22, 2013)

R B' R U' L F2 D2
U R' U R U' y' R' U R
y' R U' R' U2 L' U L
R U' R' F' U' F 
d' R U R' d R' U R
U F R U R' U' F'
(U) Feliks Z perm (AUF)

Next: U2 F2 U' F2 U' R2 U2 L2 F2 U' L' F' U' R' B2 L' D R2 F' L'


----------



## Brest (Jan 22, 2013)

god of rubic 2 said:


> U2 F2 U' F2 U' R2 U2 L2 F2 U' L' F' U' R' B2 L' D R2 F' L'



L U r U // 2x2x2
x R2 U' F2 R' // 2x2x3
L' U L y' // EO
U' R2 U2 R U' R' // 3rd pair
U R' U' R U2 R' U R // 4th pair
U' R U' L' U R' U' L U // COLL
View at alg.garron.us

Next: F2 L2 D2 F2 R2 D L2 D F2 R U F2 D' B F' D2 U L' U2 R D'


----------



## ottozing (Jan 22, 2013)

y2 z'
U Rw U' Rw'U' L2 U2 L2 y (First block)
U2 Rw' U Rw U R U R' U' Rw U Rw' (Second block)
U' R' U' R U' R' U R' D' R U R' D R2 (CMLL)
M' U M' U' M U' M2 U2 M' (EO + UL UR)
U M' U2 M (EP)

Next - D U' F2 U' D' R L' F B2 R2 F B' R2 L' U' B D' L D U L2 U2 D L' R


----------



## Brest (Jan 22, 2013)

ottozing said:


> D U' F2 U' D' R L' F B2 R2 F B' R2 L' U' B D' L D U L2 U2 D L' R



x2 y L D' L U L F' // 1x2x3
R u U2 R2 U R' D2 L // XXcross
U2 L' U L U' L' U' L // 3rd pair
y' r U' r' F r' F r // EOLS
U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' U R U R' U R U2 R' U2 // SuneLL
View at alg.garron.us

Next: B2 R2 F2 D F2 L2 D R2 D R2 D2 F' L F' U' R U2 R' B U2 R2


----------



## ottozing (Jan 22, 2013)

y
R' U2 R F2 Rw' Uw x' (First block)
R2 U R2 Rw U R2 U2 Rw' U' Rw2 U' Rw' U Rw U2 Rw' U' Rw (Second block)
L' U2 L' D' L U2 L' D Lw2 (CMLL)
U M' U' M U2 M' U2 M' U M2 U M (Stuff)

Next - U D' F' L2 F' D' B' R B' R F D2 B2 L2 R B U2 R B U2 B' R D2 U' L


----------



## Lid (Jan 22, 2013)

z' y' D R' B' L U2 L' D // x-cross
L' U' L // 2nd
D' U L' U' L D2 // 3rd
r' U' F U r U2 L' U' L // 4th 
F R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' F' // COLL (EPLLskip)

View at alg.garron.us

nExt: U2 R2 D' F2 D F2 U B2 D' F' L D' R2 B' F' R D L' F2 U' (20f)


----------



## ottozing (Jan 22, 2013)

F U' Rw' D' Rw' U' Rw U2 x' (1x2x3)
Rw' U Rw2 U' (Finnish layer)
z' F' L F L' U2 L' U2 L (CLL)
M U' M' U2 M U' M' (2 edges)
z y' M' U M U2 M' U M (3rd edge)
y Rw' U' M U M U M' U2 M' U (4th edge + Midge EO)
M' U2 M2 U2 (EP)

I think this is Waterman........

Next - U F' D U L D2 L F L' D B' R' L' D U2 L' D' U L F L' F' D2 F2 R


----------



## arvind1999 (Jan 22, 2013)

z' x' y
R U r F' U' M2' B'
R' r2 U r2 U2 R' U R2 U' r' U2 M' U' M U2 R U' r'
U R U2 R' U2 R' F R F'
U M' U M U M' U2 M' U' M2'

Next-D2 R U2 B2 R2 F2 L B2 L' B2 R D' L' D' B2 L F' L F2 R2


----------



## porkynator (Jan 22, 2013)

Nice NISS solve:
U' on inverse scramble (make 1 pair)
U premove, F2 L' F on normal scramble (EO + 2x2x1 block)
F2 L' F premoves, the U' on inverse becomese D2 F2 U' L2 (Line)
L2 U F2 D2 premoves, and then solutions became as follows (on normal scramble):

F2 U' L' U F //x-eoline + 2 pairs (5/5)
L U' L' //Insert pair (3/8)
U2 R2 U' * R2 //F2L-1+EO (4/12)
U R U R' U //All but 3 edges (5/17)
L2 U F2 D2 //Undo premoves (4/21)
* = R U' R' U' R U R U R U' R2 //U-perm with cancellations (6/27)

Next scramble: R L2 U R' F' R D B2 U2 F' D2 R2 L U2 R2 L F2 L2 B2 R U2


----------



## mDiPalma (Jan 22, 2013)

U l D' U' L U B L2 U2 x
L2 U' L U' L' U L
R' U' R' U R2 U' R2 
U' R' B2 R' B2 U B2 U' R2 U R' B2 U'

xeoline (9) + left (7) + right (7) + LL (13)
=36 htm :fp

D2 R' B' F R B2 R L U2 D B' D' L' B' U' B' U F R2 D2 F R L D2 F'


----------



## ottozing (Jan 24, 2013)

z x
U' Rw2 R U M' U (1x2x3)
x2 R U2 R2 Rw' U' Rw2 (2x2x3)
y' x' U' R' F R (XXXcross)
U L' U' L U' Rw U' Rw' F (F2L)
Lw U L' U L U' L' U L U2 Lw' (OLL)
U' F' U' F R2 Uw R' U R U' R Uw' R2' (PLL)

Next - F' U' R L2 B' D L2 D B2 D' B L' F' R2 L U F' R2 L2 D' R' B D R2 L


----------



## DJHenjin (Jan 24, 2013)

I would soo try this game, but all my solves take far too many moves, i use an augmented beginners method to solve


----------



## porkynator (Jan 25, 2013)

R' B2 //2x2x1 (2/2)
U' R B' R' B //Another 2x2x1 (5/7)
F' U F2 L2 R B //F2L cancelling moves into COLL (6/13)
U' L U R' U2 L' U2 L U2 //COLL (9/22)
L2 U' F' B L2 F B' U' L2 //U-perm (9/31)

31 HTM, 28 STM

Next scramble: R U L' F' U R' L U2 D L F2 L2 U2 L2 F' D2 F U2 L2 F B2


----------



## ottozing (Jan 29, 2013)

y' x
U' R2 U R' x' U2 B U' x' (First block)
U' M' U R Rw U' Rw U' R U M2' U2 Rw U Rw' (Second block)
U' F R2 D R' U R D' R2' U' F' (CMLL)
M U M U M' (EO)
U M U2 M' U (UL UR)
M U2 M' U2 M2' (EP)

Next - F' L D R U' B' D2 B2 D' R' B2 U F2 B2 D F2 B2 R2 U2 F2 U2


----------



## Brest (Jan 29, 2013)

ottozing said:


> Next - F' L D R U' B' D2 B2 D' R' B2 U F2 B2 D F2 B2 R2 U2 F2 U2



x' U l' U' R2 z x' D R2'
z U R U R2 y R U'
z' U2 r U' r'
y' U2 R' U' R U' R' U' R
y F R' U R' F R F' R U' R' F' U F R U R' U' R F'

Next: B2 U' F2 U2 R2 F2 D' U2 B2 U2 B' F' U' L' D2 F D L B L' U2


----------



## ottozing (Jan 29, 2013)

x' z' 
Rw' F R2 z U L U L' U2 x' z (First block)
U' Rw' U' Rw2 U' Rw' U' Rw U M U2 R U' R' (Second block)
F R U R' U' R U' R' U' R U R' F' (CMLL)
U' M U' M U (LSE lol)

Next - B R2 U2 R2 F2 R2 B2 F' U2 B U2 R' D F L B D L U' L B'


----------



## Brest (Jan 29, 2013)

ottozing said:


> Next - B R2 U2 R2 F2 R2 B2 F' U2 B U2 R' D F L B D L U' L B'



z2 U' L' F D' U R' U' L' U' L
R2' r U R2 U' M' U R'
U R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 r
U' M U' M' U2 M U' M2' U2

Next: L' F2 U2 F2 R' D2 U2 B2 R' B2 U' F L' F D L' D' F2 L2 D R'


----------



## ottozing (Jan 29, 2013)

x2
F' R U' R2' U' F U (First block)
x' Rw' R2 U' R2 U2' R U R' U R U2' R2' (Second block)
U R' U' R U' R B' R' B R' U2 R (CMLL)
U' M U M' U2 M U' M2' U M (EO + UL UR)
U2 M U2 M' (EP)

Next - F2 D' R2 B2 D2 F2 U' F2 D F2 U' B U B' D F U' B2 F2 L F2


----------



## porkynator (Jan 29, 2013)

R' F2 R2 L' F //3x2x1 (5/5)
D' U B2 D //2x2x1 (4/9)
U2 F U L2 U B' U2 //F2L-1 (7/16)
F D' F' D F2 D' F D //Last Pair (8/24)
R' F' R F R U' R' U F2 //Pair 3-cycle (9/33)

Next scramble: B2 R2 U2 B2 D2 R' B2 L D2 U2 B2 D F' L U2 B' R2 F2 D' F' R'


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 29, 2013)

Scramble: B2 R2 U2 B2 D2 R' B2 L D2 U2 B2 D F' L U2 B' R2 F2 D' F' R'
Cross: y' L F' R D x' u' R' F R
F2L 1: R' U R' F R F' R
F2L 2: L U L'
F2L 3: d R' U2 R U' R' U R
F2L 4: R U' R' U2 F' U' F
CLL: L U2 L' U2 r' U L U' x
ELL: U R U R' U' M' U R U' R' M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U' M2 U
Next: U2 R2 U B2 U2 F2 U2 R2 U' L2 F' R D' L' U' L2 B U' L U


----------



## ottozing (Feb 5, 2013)

z' y'
R U' B x U' R U R' x' U' Rw' U x2 (First block)
U R2 U' M' U R2' U Rw U' Rw' U2 Rw U Rw' (Second block)
(CMLL skip)
M U' M' U2 M U' M2' U2 M' U' (EO + UL UR)
M' U2 M U2 (EP)

Next - B L2 U2 B D2 L' B2 L D U2 B2 D F L U B' L2 F2 D F' L


----------



## Username (Feb 5, 2013)

ottozing said:


> Next - B L2 U2 B D2 L' B2 L D U2 B2 D F L U B' L2 F2 D F' L



z' y'
U R U R B2 U L2 D2
L' U' L
R U' R' U2 R' U' 
R2 U R' U' L U L'
y U' L' U' L U' L' U L
f' L' U' L U f
y' U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L U'

Next: F2 D B2 U' F2 D' R2 U2 B2 L2 D' B F2 L2 R' B L F' U' B' U


----------



## cxinlee (Feb 5, 2013)

x z'
F U x U r U' r2 D z'
U' R' U R d L' U' L
R' U R U' R U2 R' U R U' R'
R' U' R U R' U' R 
y' U' L' U L U2 L U' L'
d' L U L'
f R U R' U' f' 
L' U' L U' L' U2 L
U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U2
Scramble: U2 D2 F2 B L2 U' L B F' L2 F R F2 L2 R2 F R2 B2 F' R' L B2 L2 F' U2


----------



## Username (Feb 5, 2013)

cxinlee said:


> Scramble: U2 D2 F2 B L2 U' L B F' L2 F R F2 L2 R2 F R2 B2 F' R' L B2 L2 F' U2



D F2 L2 U y r U' r'
U' L U' L2 U L
(l R) U' R' U R' x
y U R' U' R U2 R U 
R2 U R U' R' U R
U f R U R' U' f'
U2 R' U' R y R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 U'

That PLL seems weird to me :/

NExt: B R2 B' U L D' B L F' L2 D2 F2 B2 R B2 R F2 L' F2 D2


----------



## ottozing (Feb 5, 2013)

y2
U' F' M D' x' U F' (1x2x3 on left)
R U' Rw' U' Rw2 U2 R U' R' (1x2x3 on right)
L' U' L U' L' U L' D' L U L' D L2 (CMLL)
U M' (EO)
U M' U2 M' U M2 U M' U2 M' U2 M2' U2 (EP)

Next - F2 U' L2 D' L2 F2 U' F2 D U' L F L D2 F U2 L D' F U


----------



## Username (Feb 5, 2013)

ottozing said:


> y2
> U' F' M D' x' U F' (1x2x3 on left)
> R U' Rw' U' Rw2 U2 R U' R' (1x2x3 on right)
> L' U' L U' L' U L' D' L U L' D L2 (CMLL)
> ...



You got Ninja'd


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Feb 5, 2013)

x2 y'
U2 D' F L' D' F' B2
U L' U2 L U L' U' L
U R' U' R U L U' L'
U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R
R U' R' d R' U' R
U (fROOf) U' (FROOF)
U (Rb Perm)

Next: D2 U2 F2 D2 F2 L' B2 D2 U2 R' U2 F' U2 R U' R2 B2 U2 L' F R'


----------



## Username (Feb 5, 2013)

Post reserved

D2 U2 F2 D2 F2 L' B2 D2 U2 R' U2 F' U2 R U' R2 B2 U2 L' F R'

R' U' F' R z2 U' r U' r'
y U2 R U R' U y' L' U' L
U' L U' L' r' U' R U M'
U2 y L' U' L R' U' R
L' U2 L U' y' R U R'
U F R U R' U' F'
U R' U' R U' R' U2' R
y' x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R x' U'


NExt: 

B R2 B L2 F' L2 R2 D2 R2 B D2 R U2 B D2 B2 F' R U'


----------



## ottozing (Feb 6, 2013)

x' y
Rw' F' U' Rw2 U2 D Rw2 D' (First block)
U' M U M' Rw U Rw' U M2' U R' U2' R (Second block)
U' R U' L' U R' U' L (CMLL)
M2' U' M U' M U' M' U2 M U' M2' U (LSE)

Next - R L' F' U' R U2 L F' D' L2 B D2 F D2 L2 D2 F2 B' L2


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Feb 6, 2013)

F L2 R' B R B' R D'
L U2 L' U2 L' 
R' U2 R2 U' R'
U2 L' U L U2 L' U L
R' U R U2 R' U R
(R) U R' U R U2 R' U R U2 R' U' R U' R'
U Tperm U'

Next: B2 U2 L' B2 L D2 R' B2 F2 L' R B' U F L' B2 R' F' U' R D2


----------



## Username (Feb 6, 2013)

immortalchaos29 said:


> F L2 R' B R B' R D'
> L U2 L' U2 L'
> R' U2 R2 U' R'
> U2 L' U L U2 L' U L
> ...



R' U2 x' y U D' R' D R'
R' U' R U2 y L' U' L
U2 R' U R U2 y R U 
R2 U2 R U' y' R' F R F' R U' R'
U' L U' L' U L U' L'
U F R U R' U' F' U' F' r U R' U' r F R
G-perm, i don't want to write it out


L2 F2 B2 R' B D2 U B' D F' U2 D F R B2 R' F2 L U' B' R' F U2 D' L


----------



## Bestsimple (Feb 6, 2013)

R L' F' U' R U2 L F' D' L2 B D2 F D2 L2 D2 F2 B' L2

First block: z' y2 B' D Rw F R2 U M' B' (8)

Second block: Rw' U Rw' U R U' R' U R U' M2 U M U Rw (15)

Cmll: F R U R' U' F' (6)

LSE: U2 M U M U2 M2 U M2 U2 M' U2 M (12)

38 STM

Edit:
L2 F2 B2 R' B D2 U B' D F' U2 D F R B2 R' F2 L U' B' R' F U2 D' L

D2 F U R2 D L D' (7)

R U2 R' y U R U' R'(7)
L' U' L U y' L U L'(7)
y' R' U R(3)
U2 R U R' U2 R U' R'(8)
U2 R' U' F U R U' R' F' R(10)
U' (R2' u R' U R' U' R u' R2 F' U' F) U2 (14)

Next: B2 D' R D' L2 B' L' F2 D' F B' R2 U D' F' L' R D U2 F' R2 B U R2 F2


----------



## ottozing (Feb 7, 2013)

U R U' R' D' r2 D (First block)
R2 U M U M' U R' U' r U r2' U' r U R' U' R (Second block)
U F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' (CMLL)
U M U' M' U2 M U2 M' U' M' U2 M U2 (LSE)

Next - L2 D' L B' U' R' B2 D' B U' R2 B2 U2 R2 D B2 U L2 F2 D2


----------



## Lid (Feb 7, 2013)

x2 R' L2 U B2 D L' F' // 2x2x3
F' U F // EO
R U2 R' U2 R U2 R2 U2 R // 3rd pair
R U R' // 4th pair
U' R' F U2 F' R F R' U2 R F' // COLL

next: D' F2 L2 R2 U' R2 U2 L2 U B2 D B' D B U' R2 B D U L R'


----------



## mDiPalma (Feb 7, 2013)

L2 F U L' D' F
U2 L U L' U R L U' L2
R2 U R U R U' R2 U2 R' U'
x z' 
L U L U' R' U L' U2 R U L' U' R' U R

eoline+DL block+LU block+LL
6+9+10+15=40 htm

U R' D R' D' B L D' L2 F' R2 D R B' D U' L' U2 L D' R' L2 F D' R2


----------



## ottozing (Feb 7, 2013)

z2
U R' U L2 F
U R' U2 R U2 R' U R
R U R' U R U' R'
U L U2 L' U' L U L'
Dw R U2 R' U' R U R'
Rw' U Rw' F' Rw2 U2 F' Rw U Rw'
U' R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R

Next - R2 D2 R2 D2 F' U2 L2 R2 B L2 F U R B U2 R F2 D2 F R2 F2


----------



## Brest (Feb 7, 2013)

ottozing said:


> Next - R2 D2 R2 D2 F' U2 L2 R2 B L2 F U R B U2 R F2 D2 F R2 F2



y x2 F' D R' L U2 F2
R U R' U' R U R'
U L' U' L
R' U R
L U L'
U' R U R' U' R' F R F'
U2 R2 U' S' U2 S U' R2

Next: F2 L2 D2 R' U2 R F2 L2 U2 R2 U' L B' U' L' U2 L2 B2 F D' B


----------



## ottozing (Feb 8, 2013)

x z'
D Rw' F2 x' R D' (First block)
M U M' U' Rw M' U' M U R2 U2 R' U' M R U' R' (Second block)
R U R' U R U' R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' (CMLL)
U' L' U' L U M U' L' U L U' M2 U M2 U' M U2 (LSE)

Next - F U' F2 B' D' F U' D B' R' B U2 R F' R' D L U F2 U2 R D L2 R' B


----------



## Brest (Feb 8, 2013)

ottozing said:


> Next - F U' F2 B' D' F U' D B' R' B U2 R F' R' D L U F2 U2 R D L2 R' B



y2 U F' U' R' U R' F' r U2 r'
U L U L' R' U R
y U2 R' U' R
r U r' U R U' R' U R U' M' U' r'
M2' U' M2' U2' M2' U' M2' U'

Next: B2 R2 U2 B2 L2 R2 D L2 D2 B2 F2 L B R B2 D F' R B' D' R'


----------



## ottozing (Feb 10, 2013)

x'
D' r D' U r2 (2x2x2)
R U B R' U l U' l' U y F' R (2x2x3 + pair)
U2 M' U M U' R' U' R U M U' R' U r (LL square)
U2 L' U L U2 R' F R F U F' (finish F2L)
U2 R U R' U B' U R U' R' U' R U' R' U B U2 (LL)

Next - R' F D B D2 B' R L2 U' F2 B L' D U' R' B2 D' B D' L2 D' R2 D U' F'


----------



## arvind1999 (Feb 10, 2013)

y2 F R U R U' B
U' R' U' M' U' R2 U2 M' r U r'
U2 F R U R' U' F'
M2' U M2' U' M' U2 M2 U2 M'

Next- F2 R' B2 R2 D2 B2 R F2 R' D2 U2 B L R' D' L' F2 U' B' L' B'


----------



## ottozing (Feb 10, 2013)

x2 y
L F' R2' D' L D (Xcross)
U2 F' L F L2' U' L U L' U' L (F2L-1 + Orient all edges)
U R' L U2 L' U' R (F2L-2)
U2 R' U' R U R' U' R (F2L-3)
U R U2 R' U' R U' R' (OLL + EP)
Lw' R' D2 R U R' D' R U' R B2 (CPLL)

next- F' R2 U2 R2 D' F2 B' D B D2 L2 F2 D' R2 U L R F R' F2 B' L' F2 B2 R2


----------



## Neimster (Feb 10, 2013)

> next- F' R2 U2 R2 D' F2 B' D B D2 L2 F2 D' R2 U L R F R' F2 B' L' F2 B2 R2



Cross: F B' L U2 B2 L2 y2 D2
1st pair: R U R' L U' L'
2nd: R U' R' L' U2 L y L U2 L'
3rd: U R U' R' U2 R U R'
4th: y' L U L' U2 L U' L d' L U2 L'
OLL-1: U f R U R' U' f'
OLL-2: L' U' L U' L' U2 L
PLL: U2 y x' R' D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R2

Next: U B2 D2 B2 L2 D U' F2 U' B L F D' F R D U' L2 U2 B F2 U' L' R2 F L' R B' L R


----------



## Brest (Feb 10, 2013)

Neimster said:


> Next: U B2 D2 B2 L2 D U' F2 U' B L F D' F R D U' L2 U2 B F2 U' L' R2 F L' R B' L R



R2 U' F R D
L' F' L' U L'
y' R U' R2 U' R2 U2 R'
U' R' U' R U R' U2 R
U' R U R' U' R' F R F'
y M2' U' M' U2' M U' M2'

Next: U2 F2 L' U2 F2 D2 L2 B2 L' B2 F2 R F2 D' L U' F' D U R' F


----------



## Neimster (Feb 10, 2013)

Brest said:


> Next: U2 F2 L' U2 F2 D2 L2 B2 L' B2 F2 R F2 D' L U' F' D U R' F



B U' B F' R y2 D2 (Cross)
y R' U2 R d R U R' (1st pair)
U L U' L' U2 L U L' (2nd)
R' U R U R U2 R' (3rd)
U L' U L U2 L' U2 L y' R U2 R' (4th)
R U2 R2 F R F' R U2 R' (OLL)
y' x' R2 U2 R D R' U2 R D R (PLL - Ab)

Next: B2 R' B2 F D F D' U2 B' F' R U' L2 D' U B F L2 F D' U B R' D' F L' B' F D2 U'


----------



## ottozing (Feb 10, 2013)

z'
F' E' R2' r F (1x2x3)
r U M' r U2 r' U' r2 (XXXcross)
U2 x' U' R U Lw' (ELS)
R' U R2' U R' U R U2' R2 U' R (CLS)
M2' U M2' U M' U2 M2' U2 M' (EPLL)

Next - U2 F L' U2 F D2 L B2 L' B2 R' F2 R L2 D' L U' F' D U R'


----------



## Brest (Feb 10, 2013)

ottozing said:


> Next - U2 F L' U2 F D2 L B2 L' B2 R' F2 R L2 D' L U' F' D U R'



z y2
R F D' L
U' R U' R' u
L U L' U2 R' U' R
U' R U' R' y R' U' R
U F U R U' R' U' F' L' U' L
y' U' R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 F' U F

Next: U2 F2 L' U2 F2 D2 L2 B2 L' B2 F2 R F2 D' L U' F' D U R' F


----------



## Username (Feb 10, 2013)

Brest said:


> Next: U2 F2 L' U2 F2 D2 L2 B2 L' B2 F2 R F2 D' L U' F' D U R' F



x'
R' U2 B2 F L F
U R' U2 R
U' L U2 L2' U L
U y' R' U2 R U R' U2 R
U' L' U L U y' R U' R'
U F R U R' U' F'
U2 x' R U R' D R U' R' D' x
F-Perm with bar in the back

Next: B' R2 F L2 F U2 R2 B2 L2 U2 B' D' L' R' D L2 F U B U' B2


----------



## cowabunga (Feb 10, 2013)

Username said:


> Next: B' R2 F L2 F U2 R2 B2 L2 U2 B' D' L' R' D L2 F U B U' B2



y' // Inspection
B' U' r2 F' // Square (4/4)
r' U' M R B' // Left Block (5/9)
R2 U2' R U' R U2' r U R2 // Square (9/18)
U r U2' r' U' r // Right Block (6/24)
Skip // CMLL (0/24)
U' M' U' M // EO (4/28)
U' M' U2' M' U' M2' // UL/UR (6/34)
U' M U2' M' // L4E (4/38)

http://tinyurl.com/aglcq4z

Next: D2 L B2 D2 U2 L R2 B2 L U2 F2 D' R F' U L D B' L U2 B'


----------



## Username (Feb 10, 2013)

cowabunga said:


> Next: D2 L B2 D2 U2 L R2 B2 L U2 F2 D' R F' U L D B' L U2 B'



z2
F' L F D' M' U F' D'
x' R' U R U' y L' U L D
U2 R' U R2 U' R'
y U R' U' R U2 R U R'
U' R' U' R U' y R U R'
U F R U R' U' F'
x' R U R' D R U' R' D' x
U y (Clockwise U-Perm with bar on back)

B2 R2 U' L2 D' F2 D2 B2 D R2 U' F R' D2 U L2 R' U2 F' L B


----------



## cowabunga (Feb 10, 2013)

Username said:


> B2 R2 U' L2 D' F2 D2 B2 D R2 U' F R' D2 U L2 R' U2 F' L B



y // Inspection
R' U2' F r2 B' // Square (5/5)
U2' r' F // Left Block (3/8)
r2 U' r2 U R U // Square (6/14)
R2 U2' R' U' M' U r // Right Block (7/21)
U L' U R U' L U R' // CMLL (8/29)
M' U' M' U M U' M' // EO (7/36)
U M' U2' M' U' M2' // UL/UR (6/42)
U M2' // L4E (2/44)

http://tinyurl.com/algyInspectionR

Next: U' L2 D L2 D2 L2 B2 L2 D U' R2 B' L U' L' D' F' L' U2 F2 U2


----------



## Neimster (Feb 10, 2013)

cowabunga said:


> Next: U' L2 D L2 D2 L2 B2 L2 D U' R2 B' L U' L' D' F' L' U2 F2 U2



x' D L U2 x' D' F' D2 (Cross)
L' U L (1st pair)
L U2 L' R U' R' (2nd)
U' R' U' R U y R U' R' y L' U2 L (3rd)
U2 R U R' (4th)
U f R U R' U' f' (OLL-1)
U' l' U R D' R' U' R D x' (OLL-2)
y R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' (PLL-Jb)

Next: R2 D2 R D2 U R2 B L' F2 L2 U' B U2 B F D2 L D2 U' F2 D U' B2 F' R' D' U R' F D'


----------



## Username (Feb 10, 2013)

Neimster said:


> Next: R2 D2 R D2 U R2 B L' F2 L2 U' B U2 B F D2 L D2 U' F2 D U' B2 F' R' D' U R' F D'



x2 y 
R' L D2 F2
L' U L R U R'
U L U2 L' U y' L' R U R' U L y' U' L' U L
U2 R U2 R' U2 R U' R'
U' f R U R' U' f'
U2 R U R' U R U2 R'
G-Perm

R F' R F' L' U2 B2 U D' F D2 B2 D2 L B2 L' F2 U2 L F2 L2


----------



## Neimster (Feb 10, 2013)

Username said:


> R F' R F' L' U2 B2 U D' F D2 B2 D2 L B2 L' F2 U2 L F2 L2



R' B' U2 R U' r2 (Cross)
U' L' U' L R' U' R (1st pair)
R U2 R' (2nd)
y' U L' U2 L d R' U' R (3rd)
U2 R U R' U2 R U2 R' y L' U2 L (4th)
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' (OLL)
y' R U2 R' U2 R B' R' U' R U l U R2 F (PLL-R)

Next: U' R' B2 F D R' F L' F2 L D U2 L F2 R2 B L2 R2 B R2 U2 F2 D F L B R D2 U' B2


----------



## cowabunga (Feb 10, 2013)

Neimster said:


> Next: U' R' B2 F D R' F L' F2 L D U2 L F2 R2 B L2 R2 B R2 U2 F2 D F L B R D2 U' B2



z' y' // Inspection
D // Square (1/1)
R U' M' U M B // Left Block (6/7)
U R U' // Square (3/10)
r2 U r' // Right Block (3/13)
L' U2' R U' R' U2' R L U' R' // CMLL (10/23)
M' U M' U' M U' M // EO (7/30)
U M' U2' M U' M2' // UL/UR (6/36)
U' x2 U2' M U2' M' // L4E (5/41)

http://tinyurl.com/bnsvtwy

Next: L2 R2 B2 U B2 U2 F2 R2 U F2 R2 F' L D' U B2 F' R F' U2 F'


----------



## Neimster (Feb 10, 2013)

cowabunga said:


> Next: L2 R2 B2 U B2 U2 F2 R2 U F2 R2 F' L D' U B2 F' R F' U2 F'



L' U F' U F' U l2 D2 (Cross)
U' R' U2 R2 U R' (1st pair)
L' U' L U L' U' L y R U R' (2nd)
L U2 L' y' L' U2 L (3rd)
U' L U2 L' y' L' U2 L (4th)
f R U R' U' (OLL-1)
L U L' U L U2 L' (OLL-2)
d y' R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' (PLL-Ua)

Next: L R2 B F2 D' U' F' R' F' D L D' U' B' F D' U2 R U' R F R2 D F2 L2 D L2 R' U' F'


----------



## cowabunga (Feb 10, 2013)

Neimster said:


> Next: L R2 B F2 D' U' F' R' F' D L D' U' B' F D' U2 R U' R F R2 D F2 L2 D L2 R' U' F'



y2 // Inspection
U' R2 U2' B // Square (4/4)
M' F // Left Block (2/6)
M U R U M2' U // Square (6/12)
R U R U2' R' U' r U r' // Right Block (9/21)
U R' U' R U' R B' R' B R' U2' R // CMLL (12/33)
M2' U' M' U M' // EO (5/38)
U2' M' U2' M' U2' M2' // UL/UR (6/44)
U' M U2' M' // L4E (4/48)

http://tinyurl.com/a9bjn2h

Next: D2 L2 B U2 B' L2 F U2 L2 R2 D' B2 R B L D F D U2 F2 D F B'


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Feb 11, 2013)

L' U' R' B' U' R2 D' L D2
R U L' U' L
U' R U R' U R U' R U R' U' R' U R 
U' R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2
R2 U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'

Next: U2 L2 F2 R2 B2 U' R2 U2 B2 R2 D' F U' B R D2 R2 B' F L'


----------



## Brest (Feb 11, 2013)

immortalchaos29 said:


> Next: U2 L2 F2 R2 B2 U' R2 U2 B2 R2 D' F U' B R D2 R2 B' F L'



y x2 L U' F L U L' u' R
U' L U' L'
U2 F R' F' R2 U R'
R' L U' R U L' U2 R' U2 R

Next: L2 D2 F2 U2 F2 L2 U2 F' U2 F R' U' F' R' U2 F R2 U' L2 U' F


----------



## RubiXer (Feb 11, 2013)

Brest said:


> Next: L2 D2 F2 U2 F2 L2 U2 F' U2 F R' U' F' R' U2 F R2 U' L2 U' F



x2
D2 F B' M' r B'//First Block
R' U M' U R U R U' M' U' R//Second Block
U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R2 U R' U R U2 R'//CMLL
U2 M' U M'//EO
U' M' U2 M U M2 U'//UL/UR

Next: R U2 F' U L' F D2 R2 L2 B' D L2 U2 L2 B2 R2 U B2 U' B2 D


----------



## CheesePuffs (Feb 11, 2013)

RubiXer said:


> Next: R U2 F' U L' F D2 R2 L2 B' D L2 U2 L2 B2 R2 U B2 U' B2 D



x2

U D2 F' D U2 B L U' R2 D// EOline
R' U2 R L U L2 U2 R U' R' U' L' U' L// Left block
U R2 U2 R' U R2 U' R'// Right block
R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R'// OLL
R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R U// PLL

Next: B R' D2 B' U F' D F' U B2 D2 L2 F2 B2 D2 B L2 B' D2 L2


----------



## Johnnyman318 (Feb 11, 2013)

CheesePuffs said:


> Next: B R' D2 B' U F' D F' U B2 D2 L2 F2 B2 D2 B L2 B' D2 L2



y' // Inspection
D R' B' u L' u' // Cross (6/6)
U' L U' L' // 1st pair (4/10)
R' U R U2 y' L U L' // 2nd pair (7/17)
R' U' R U R U R' d R' U' R // 3rd pair (11/28)
L U L' U M U L U' l' // 4th pair+EO (9/37)
U' R U R' y' R' F R U' R' F' R // OLL (11/48)
U R U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F // PLL (15/63)

Next scramble: B U2 F U D2 R' B L F R' U2 F2 U2 F2 L' D2 F2 B2 L


----------



## cowabunga (Feb 11, 2013)

Johnnyman318 said:


> Next scramble: B U2 F U D2 R' B L F R' U2 F2 U2 F2 L' D2 F2 B2 L



D L2 F U' L R U R'
y R' U r2 U r' U2' r2 U r' U' R2 U2 R2
U L U' R U' L' U' L U' L'
U2' M' U M' U' M' U2' M' U' M2' U' M2' x U2' M2' U2'

Next: R2 D L2 D' B L D' L2 D' L2 B' U2 B2 U2 L2 D2 F U2 B2


----------



## ottozing (Feb 12, 2013)

x' y
D F L' D2 B (First block)
R' U R U' R' U2 R U' R U R' U' R U' r U R' (Second block)
U R U R' U R U L' U R' U' L (CMLL)
M' U2 M' U2 M' U' M (EO)
U' M2' U M U2 M U' (EP)

Next - F2 L' U2 F' B' R' B2 U F L R2 U2 F' D' L2 R U' F L2 B2 L2 R U2 R2 D'


----------



## Lid (Feb 12, 2013)

ottozing said:


> Next - F2 L' U2 F' B' R' B2 U F L R2 U2 F' D' L2 R U' F L2 B2 L2 R U2 R2 D'



B2 L' B R' D (EOLine)
L2 U L U' L2 U2 L' (Left Block)
R2 U2 S' U2 S (Right Block)
R' U2 R U R' U R2 U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 (COLL)

next: D R2 D R2 B2 U' B2 D F2 L2 U2 R' B2 F U' L R F L B2


----------



## cowabunga (Feb 12, 2013)

Lid said:


> next: D R2 D R2 B2 U' B2 D F2 L2 U2 R' B2 F U' L R F L B2



y
U' F' U B' U2' r U2'
x' r2 S R S' R' U R U2' R U R U' R'
U' R U R' U R U2' R'
M2' U' M U' M' U2 M' U2' M U' M2' U' M U2' M

Next: B2 L D2 U2 R' B2 L D2 L2 R2 F U' B' D' R2 F L' D' R B'


----------



## omer (Feb 12, 2013)

Lid said:


> B2 L' B R' D (EOLine)
> L2 U L U' L2 U2 L' (Left Block)
> R2 U2 S' U2 S (Right Block)
> R' U2 R U R' U R2 U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 (COLL)
> ...


Amazing block building, was that luck/careful planning or you could actually pull something like that off while speed solving?


----------



## Neimster (Feb 12, 2013)

cowabunga said:


> Next: B2 L D2 U2 R' B2 L D2 L2 R2 F U' B' D' R2 F L' D' R B'



x2 R' L' U' L' F2 (Cross)
R' U d L U L' (1st pair)
R U2 R' d L U' L' (2nd)
U2 R' U' R U' R' U R d' R U' R' (3rd)
y' U2 R U2 R' d R' U2 R (4th)
F R U R' U' F' f R U R' U' f' (OLL-1)
U R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R (OLL-2)
d y (G-perm)

Next: F2 D2 F2 U2 L D' U2 F2 D B2 U F2 L2 F' L R2 U' L' D U F' L2 R2 F U F2 L2 R2 F' L2


----------



## cowabunga (Feb 12, 2013)

Neimster said:


> Next: F2 D2 F2 U2 L D' U2 F2 D B2 U F2 L2 F' L R2 U' L' D U F' L2 R2 F U F2 L2 R2 F' L2



U D2' B U R2 L2 D' (EOLine)
R2 U' R L' U' (1st pair)
L2 R' U2' R U2' L (2nd)
R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2' R' (3rd)
U R' U R U' R' U R (4th)
y R' U' F U F' R U F U2 F' U' (COLL)

Next: L B2 D2 L' U2 L B2 R U2 B2 L2 D' L' D2 L2 B2 R2 B D2 F R


----------



## Neimster (Feb 12, 2013)

cowabunga said:


> Next: L B2 D2 L' U2 L B2 R U2 B2 L2 D' L' D2 L2 B2 R2 B D2 F R



R U2 F' U R U' R (Cross)
x2 U R U R' U2 R U2 R2' U R (1st pair)
U L' U L U2 L' U' L (2nd)
U' R U2 R' U2 d' L' U' L (3rd)
d' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' (4th)
U' L' U' L U' L' U2 L U2 F R U R' U' F' (OLL)
d2 R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 (PLL-U)

dft.ba/-4fvs

Next: L' R2 B' F2 D U' F D2 U' F' L' D2 U' L' D U' R' B2 F2 L B D2 U' B' F' D' R D2 R D'


----------



## cowabunga (Feb 13, 2013)

Neimster said:


> Next: L' R2 B' F2 D U' F D2 U' F' L' D2 U' L' D U' R' B2 F2 L B D2 U' B' F' D' R D2 R D'



F' U2' R' F B2' L B L U2' L' (2x2x3 block)
y2 z L' U' L R U2' R' (bad edges)
y U2' L U' L' U' L U2 L' U2' L' U L U2' L' U' L (f2l)
y' L U2 L D R' F2 R D' L2 (COLL)

Next: B' R2 U2 F' D2 L2 B2 U2 F' L2 B D' F R' U' R2 U2 F L F2 D


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Feb 13, 2013)

cowabunga said:


> Next: B' R2 U2 F' D2 L2 B2 U2 F' L2 B D' F R' U' R2 U2 F L F2 D



D2 L U F U' D L2 D'
L U R L' U L U R2 U' R'
L2 U L U' L' U L' U2 L U L'
U' R U R' U R U2 R'
U2 Gperm

Next: B2 R U2 L U2 B2 U2 R2 D2 L2 F D2 R D B2 L R2


----------



## ottozing (Feb 13, 2013)

y2
U R' U' R U2 R2 U R2' D2 (1x2x3)
R2' r U' r U r2' (2x2x3)
R2 U2 R' U' R y U R U' R2' F2 R (F2L minus an edge)
U M' U2 M (F2L)
x' F U' R U R' F2 R' F2 R x (CLL)
y M' U M U2 M' U M (ELL)

Next - D U' R2 F2 D R2 U' L2 D F2 R' F' L2 B' L F' L' U' R D2


----------



## cowabunga (Feb 13, 2013)

ottozing said:


> Next - D U' R2 F2 D R2 U' L2 D F2 R' F' L2 B' L F' L' U' R D2



x2
R2 U r' R' U' F
R' U' R2 U R U2' M R U R'
L' U2' R U' R' U2' R L U' R' (CMLL)
U' M' U' M' U' M2 U' M2 U' 
E2 S E2 S' M' U2' M' U2' 

Next: F2 U' L2 D L2 B2 U' L2 R2 B' L' F' U F' R' U B' L F R'


----------



## ottozing (Feb 14, 2013)

y2
r U r' D' R2 U R2' r' F (1x2x3 Left)
R' U' M' R' U R U2 R U R' U' R U R' (1x2x3 Right)
R U2 L' U R' U' L U' R U' R' (CMLL)
U M' U M' (EO)
U' M2' U (UL UR)
M U2 M U2 (EP)

Next - F' R2 B2 R L2 U' R F2 R2 F' U F2 R' F' B U2 D' F' R U' R D' U L2 F


----------



## cowabunga (Feb 15, 2013)

x2 z
B2 D2 M2 F (FB)
M' U' R2 U2 r U R2 M' U' R U r' U' (SB)
F U2 F' R F R' U2 R F' (CMLL)
U M' U M U' M' U' M' U2 M2 U F2 M2 F2 (L6E)

Next: B' L2 D2 F' U2 F' L2 B' R2 D2 F U B F' L2 D' R' U2 L2 D2 R


----------



## ottozing (Feb 15, 2013)

x z'
L u' R' U2 R U2 L y
U' r U r' U' r2
U2 y R U2 R' y' U R' U2 R
U' F' U' F
R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R
x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2

Next - L2 U' F2 L2 F2 U F2 D' L2 D U' B' F' U2 L D R2 D' B' R


----------



## cowabunga (Feb 16, 2013)

D F' R' U' M R B (FB)
M' U' r' U' r' U2 r U2 R U2 r U r2 U' R (SB)
U2 R U' L' U' B 'U2 R U' L U R2 (CMLL)
U M' U' M' U2 M2 U' M U2 M (L6E)

Next: D2 L' D2 U2 R2 U2 R' F2 L2 D2 R' F' R' D' B2 R2 B U' F' L' D


----------



## ottozing (Feb 16, 2013)

x'
F' u' R2 u2 x' y' R U2 R' U R' y
M2 U R' U2 r M' U2 r U R'
R U R' U R U' B U' B' r' M
U M' U' M' U2 M U2 M U M' U2 M' U2

Next - B2 L2 D2 U2 B2 R2 D2 B U2 L2 B' D' B' R2 D' B R' B' U L D2


----------



## Brest (Feb 16, 2013)

ottozing said:


> Next - B2 L2 D2 U2 B2 R2 D2 B U2 L2 B' D' B' R2 D' B R' B' U L D2



F' L' B' // square (3)
F' U L' U' D2 F U' // pseudo 2x2x3 (7/10)
B' D B R2 B // F2L-1 (5/15)
R D R' D' F' R2 F R // finish (8/23)
View at alg.garron.us
=
F' L' B' F' U L' U' D2 F U' B' D B R2 B R D R' D' F' R2 F R (23)

Next: B2 L U2 L F2 L2 U2 R' F2 R B2 U' R D2 R2 B L' F' U B U


----------



## ottozing (Feb 16, 2013)

y2
R2 U' F2 R' F R
y' U' R' F R' x' U' R' U l'
y' U' R U R'
y' R U' R' U R U R' U' R' U2 R2 U2 R2
U2 F R U' R' U R U R' U R U' R' F'

Next - B' R2 B U2 L2 B' D2 F2 R2 B2 R2 D B U2 B R' D F' D L' U2


----------



## Neimster (Feb 18, 2013)

ottozing said:


> Next - B' R2 B U2 L2 B' D2 F2 R2 B2 R2 D B U2 B R' D F' D L' U2



R' F' L U' R' U2 x2 F2 D (Cross)
U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' (1st pair)
U R' U2 R d' R U R' (2nd)
d L U' L' U L' U L2 U' L' (3rd)
L F' L' F (4th)
f R U R' U' f' (OLL-E)
R' U' R U' R' U2 R (OLL-C)
d2 y' [G-perm] (PLL)

Next: U2 L D' B U F' R' B2 L F U F2 D F' D' F' R B' L2 F' U B R' U L'


----------



## ottozing (Feb 18, 2013)

y2 z'
u R u' R U u2 M U' x (First block)
U' r U' R U' M2' r U r' (Second block)
U R' U R U2 R' U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' U R (CMLL)
M' U' M2' (LSE)

Next - D B2 U2 L' F U2 B L' B L' D' R2 B2 L' U' R L F' L2 R2 D B2 L' D2 B2


----------



## Noahaha (Feb 18, 2013)

ottozing said:


> Next - D B2 U2 L' F U2 B L' B L' D' R2 B2 L' U' R L F' L2 R2 D B2 L' D2 B2



2x2x2: L' B2 R D' R' U (6)
2x2x3: D F U L U' L2 (6)
Solve more pieces: x F' R U' R2 F2 R U2 (7)
Solve 2 corners: U2 B' D2 B U2 B' D2 B (8)
Parity: y2 L2 U' L2 U' R U2 L' U L U2 L' R' U L' U L2 (16)

Total: 43

next: F2 U F' B2 L B' L U' R' L2 D2 R2 U2 F2 U' F2 U' B2 U' R2


----------



## mDiPalma (Feb 18, 2013)

y
F U2 L B U2 R' L' U L2 U R U L R' U R' U' R U2 R' U' R (cross)
L U' L' F2 L' F2 U F2 U' L2 U L' F2 (oll)

f2l and pll skip ~35 htm

F U2 D L2 B2 L' B2 L' B' F' R2 B D2 B F' U' B' L U2 R D2 L F D' U


----------



## Brest (Feb 18, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> next: F2 U F' B2 L B' L U' R' L2 D2 R2 U2 F2 U' F2 U' B2 U' R2



x y F R D' R' F R U R' // Xcross
y R' U' R U L U2 R' U R // 2nd pair
U' L' U2 L U' L' // 3rd pair
U R U2 R' U' R U R' // 4th pair (CLS)
L' U2 L U L' U2 R U' L U R' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us



mDiPalma said:


> F U2 D L2 B2 L' B2 L' B' F' R2 B D2 B F' U' B' L U2 R D2 L F D' U



y x2 F2 U R2 // 2x2x2
x D L D' R' U R L // XXcross
U' L' U L // 3rd pair
y U2 R2' F R F' U' R U2 R' U R // OLS
U x' L D' L U2 L' D L U2 L2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

Next: B2 U L2 R2 B2 D L2 R2 U2 B2 U' F L B2 U R D U2 F' L' R2


----------



## ottozing (Feb 18, 2013)

z2
R2' U' R L' F L2 U' F2 (Xcross + make pair)
U' y R U2 R' (F2L-1 + make pair)
y' U2 R U' R' (F2L-2)
d' R' U2 R U R' U' R (F2L-3)
U B' U' R' U R2 B R' U2 R' U2 R (OLLCP)
U R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2' (EPLL)

R2 D2 R' F B U2 D B' L2 U2 R' D U2 F2 R' F2 R U' L' B2 L' U2 D2 L B


----------



## Brest (Feb 18, 2013)

ottozing said:


> R2 D2 R' F B U2 D B' L2 U2 R' D U2 F2 R' F2 R U' L' B2 L' U2 D2 L B



F B' U' R L U2 R2 U' l2 // Xcross
L' U2 L U L' U' L // 2nd pair
R U R' U2 R U' R2' U R // 3rd/4th pairs
U' R U' R' U2 R' U' F R F' R' U R2 U' R' // 1LLL
View at alg.garron.us

Next: D2 F U2 R2 F D2 F' D2 F' R2 D L D2 U' L' F D' L' B' R2 F'


----------



## ottozing (Feb 18, 2013)

y' x'
U' R F' U2 D r2' D' (First block)
r R2' U' r2 U2 R U' R' U R' U' R U r' U' r (Second block)
U' R' F2 R U2 r U' r' F (CMLL)
M2' U' M' U M (EO)
U M2' U' M U2 M' (EP)

F2 L' U D L2 D' R' D F B U' R2 L U L' F2 R' B2 D R2 U R U' L' F2


----------



## Brest (Feb 18, 2013)

ottozing said:


> F2 L' U D L2 D' R' D F B U' R2 L U L' F2 R' B2 D R2 U R U' L' F2



y z L' U2 L D x' U2 r U' // 1st block
x r' U' r U r' U R' U2 R' U r U' R' // 2nd block
U2 r' F2 r U2 r U' r' F // CMLL
M U' M' U2 M' U' M' U2 M2' U M2' U2 // LSE
View at alg.garron.us

Next: R F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 R2 U2 R' U2 R B' R B L2 D R' F' D F' R'


----------



## 5BLD (Feb 18, 2013)

Brest said:


> Next: R F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 R2 U2 R' U2 R B' R B L2 D R' F' D F' R'



Wow it's been such a long time since I've done these but I'm bored to death.
x2r'uRu'U'R2'F'RF 9/9
R2U2r2U'R'UMr'Ur 10/19
U'RU2RDR'U2RD'R'r' 11/30
UMU2MUM'UMU2r'R' 11/41

next: L2 B2 U2 L2 F R2 B' F R2 F U2 L' F D B D U L' D2 B' R'


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 18, 2013)

5BLD said:


> next: L2 B2 U2 L2 F R2 B' F R2 F U2 L' F D B D U L' D2 B' R'



z2
U R2 U' M2 U R2 U' M2
U M2 U R' U' M2 U R U2
B' R B U R2 U' M2 U R2 U' M2 B' R' B
M U2 M U L2 U M2 U' L2
B' R2 B M2 B' R2 B M2 U 
B' M2 B L2 B' M2 B L2 
U' L U M2 U' L' F2 U M2 U' F2 U 
R D2 F' U2 F D2 F' U2 F R'
U B U' F2 U B' U' F2
Y-perm
R' B L2 B' R B L2 B'

stupid edge cycles...

next: U2 L2 D2 F2 U B F2 U R' D' B2 F' U' F2 L' B L2 U' R L2 B2 R L2 D2 R


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 19, 2013)

> U2 L2 D2 F2 U B F2 U R' D' B2 F' U' F2 L' B L2 U' R L2 B2 R L2 D2 R



y F' D' U' B' R L2 D' *// (7) EOL*
L U D2 R' D2 L U2 L2 U L U2 L' U L *// (21) solved but 5 corners (do U R2 U' if you don't believe me )*
F' D2 F U' F' D2 F *// (28) 3 corners cycle*
U R2 U' L' U R2 U' L *// (36) 3 corners cycle (again)*
U2 R2 U' *// (39) solved*

Next : *F2 D F2 L2 D' B2 U F2 D' F2 U B D' L B' R D L' B2 F' U*


----------



## ottozing (Feb 19, 2013)

y'
r U' R r2' u U2 M2' B (First block)
M U M' U' M U2 M' U' r U r' U' R' U r (Second block)
U F R' F' R U R U' r' U' M (CMLL + EO)
M2' U' M U2 M' U' M2' U M2' (EP)

Next - D F2 D' B2 F2 U' F2 D2 R2 U' R2 B' D U' R' D U L' B F U


----------



## Smiles (Feb 19, 2013)

ottozing: D F2 D' B2 F2 U' F2 D2 R2 U' R2 B' D U' R' D U L' B F U

x' y'
U2 M' U2 L' E' l *// 1st block (6/6)*
B' z U M' U' M d M2 U2 M2 U *// 2nd block (10/16)*
r U M U2 M U' M' U M2 U M2 *// LSE (11/27)*

27 STM

so much effort preserving the corners
i tried this scramble on a 2x2 and i got a 0.00 PB.

Next: F2 L2 B2 D' L2 D U R2 B2 R2 D' F' D L2 B' F2 D2 L' D B' D2


----------



## ottozing (Feb 21, 2013)

x' y'
U R' U' R' U' R u2 U2 r U' x (First block)
U2 R2 U' r U R' U M U2 M2' U r' (Second block)
B2' r' U' R U M' U' R' U R B2' U' (L3E)

Next - B' U R' B R' L' F2 L2 U' F' R U2 B2 R2 U L2 D' L2 D2 F2 U


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 21, 2013)

B' U D R' F U R2 B2 : *(8) Edge orientation*
U' L B' R' B : *(11) 2 blocks + 2 edges misoriented*
L U2 R L' U2 R' U' B' U B L U' L' : *(24) F2L - 1 plus one pair*
U2 R U' R' U2' R L U L' U L U2 L' *: (39) last layer*

NEXT : U F2 D R2 B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 B U R' B' L' F R' F R' U'


----------



## Username (Feb 21, 2013)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : U F2 D R2 B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 B U R' B' L' F R' F R' U'



D' F R2 U B2 D2 //Cross
U L' U' L //First Pair
U R U R U' R U R' //Second Pair
L U L' U L U' L //Third Pair
U2 R' U2 R U' y R U R' //Fourth Pair
U F R U R' U' F' //OLL First Look
U R U2 R2 U' R2' U' R2 U2' R //OLL Second Look
U R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U //PLL

NExt: D' L R2 F2 B2 L2 F2 U' B' D' B' U B' D2 U' B' R' L F2 R B2 L2 F L2 D2


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 21, 2013)

U B' D2 *// (3) LOL EOL*
U2 R2 L' U' L2 U R U L *// (12) left block*
U' R U R' U R' U' R2 U R' U' R' *// (24) right block*
L U2 L' U' L U' L' *// Antisune*
R U R' U R U2 R' U' *// (39) Sune*

next = U2 B2 R2 D2 L2 F L2 B2 F' R2 B' U' L' D' R' U' L' U2 R' B F2


----------



## RV (Feb 21, 2013)

Lid said:


> D' F2 L2 R2 U' R2 U2 L2 U B2 D B' D B U' R2 B D U L R'


Cross: U2 L D' R' U F L2 U' R2
F2L1: R' U R U y' L' U2 L2 F' L' F
F2L2: R' U2 R U F' U' F
F2L3: y R U R' U2 y R U R2 F R' F'
F2l4: U2 F U F'
OLL: L' U L U' L' U L U L F' L F
PLL: U2 R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U'

edit: Sorry, next scramble: F R U R U F U2 B2 L' R D U' R2 B2 F B



> Posted by: Pyjam (signature) “Rubik's cube or Sudoku, it’s the same: weird stuff invented by the Chinese.”



Rubik's cube wasn't invented by chinese, it was invented by a HUNGARIAN named Ernö Rubik


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Feb 21, 2013)

RV said:


> Rubik's cube wasn't invented by chinese, it was invented by a HUNGARIAN named Ernö Rubik



I think he knows.



RV said:


> F R U R U F U2 B2 L' R D U' R2 B2 F B



R B R' D' F' D2 L' D L' D' L'
R U' L' U' L
U2 R' U' R U' R' U R
U2 R U' R' U R U R'
U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R
U' R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F

Next: U F2 R2 D B2 F2 D' U' R2 U2 F U2 L R F R B' D L R U


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 21, 2013)

RV said:


> Sorry, next scramble: F R U R U F U2 B2 L' R D U' R2 B2 F B



you know, there is an edit button...



RV said:


> Rubik's cube wasn't invented by chinese, it was invented by a HUNGARIAN named Ernö Rubik



are you trying to become the next michael womack?



immortalchaos29 said:


> Next: U F2 R2 D B2 F2 D' U' R2 U2 F U2 L R F R B' D L R U



Cross: z R' F D2 F2 B2 D
F2L 1: U R' U2 R U R' U' R
F2L 2: R U' R' f' L' f
F2L 3: U R U' R' U L' U' L
F2L 4: U R U' R' U' y' R' U' R U' R' U R
OLL: U R' U' R U' R' U R U l U' R' U x
PLL: M2 U' M2 U' M' U2 M2 U2 M' U'

Next: L B R B2 L U' F2 D L F' U2 F2 D' L2 D R2 U F2 L2 D L2


----------



## 5BLD (Feb 21, 2013)

Next: L B R B2 L U' F2 D L F' U2 F2 D' L2 D R2 U F2 L2 D L2

who says i cant cfop
cross: l2DF'DBD2
firstpair: MF'M'
2ndpair: dLUMF'l'
3rdpair: L'ULU2f'L'f
4th: U2FUF'
OLLCP: ULF'L'U'LUFU'L'
EPLL: U'M2UMU2M'UM2

next scramble: U' F2 D' L2 U2 B2 F2 U' F2 R2 U2 F L2 U L' F2 D2 B' R' B F


----------



## ottozing (Feb 21, 2013)

y2 x
R' F' L' U' R U L y (First block)
r' U r U R U2' R' U R U' R2' U r' R2 U r' (Second block)
U2 R' U' R U' R' U R' D' R U R' D R2 (CMLL)
M' U M' U' M U M' (EO)
U M2' U' M' U2 M' U' M U2 M' U2 M2' U2 (EP)

Next - B2 U R2 D' B2 U F2 U' B2 U' L R2 F' D' U' R2 U2 L' B D'


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 22, 2013)

RV said:


> Rubik's cube wasn't invented by chinese, it was invented by a HUNGARIAN named Ernö Rubik


Yes, but did you know that Sudoku (a japanese word) was invented by an american named Howard Garns ?
That's weird!



ottozing said:


> B2 U R2 D' B2 U F2 U' B2 U' L R2 F' D' U' R2 U2 L' B D'



*The french method (not named yet) :*
R' D L D F L' *// (6) 222 block*
R2 B2 R2 B' R' (x2) *// (11) 223 block*
U F R' U F' // *(16) left 223 block*
R U R U' R' U R' *// (23) right block - F2L completed - all edges oriented*
U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R2 U R' U R U2' R' *// (37) Done*

OK... Next = *B L2 R2 B R2 U2 B2 D2 B' F' L' B U' F R D2 L' D' L R2*

Let's play now !


----------



## arvind1999 (Feb 23, 2013)

Pyjam said:


> B L2 R2 B R2 U2 B2 D2 B' F' L' B U' F R D2 L' D' L R2



x' z'
U R E' M U u M' B
R U R' U2 R2 U M' U R' U' r U R'
F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' 
U2 M' U' M U' M2' U' M U2 M' U2

Next- U2 F2 R2 D2 F2 R2 D F2 U F2 U2 F' R' U2 L' F L2 U2 F2 U' L'


----------



## ottozing (Feb 23, 2013)

y z'
D' U r U' r' u' U' R u2 (Cross + First pair setup)
y' U' R' U R (F2L-1)
y' U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R' U R (F2L-2)
L' U2 L U' y' R U R' (F2L-3)
U2 y R U' R' U' F' U' F (F2L-4 + EO)
U' R U' L' U R' U' L (COLL)
M2' U2 M' U M2' U M2' U M' (EPLL)

Next - F2 D2 U' F' B R2 D' B' L' R' B2 U' B' U L2 U' F' R2 B L2 D F' U' D2 B'


----------



## Username (Feb 23, 2013)

arvind1999 said:


> Next- U2 F2 R2 D2 F2 R2 D F2 U F2 U2 F' R' U2 L' F L2 U2 F2 U' L'



Trying out some ZZ

B' U' B R F D2 R' D //EOL (Got an EOCross by mistake )
R' L U' L' //BL Slot
U R D2 R' U' R D2 R' U R //BR Slot
L' U2 L U' L' U' L //FL Slot
U2 (R U R' U')3 //FR Slot
U' R U R' U R U2 R' //OLL
U' R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 F' U F U' //PLL

NExt: L B2 L F' L F' L B2 U D B' R2 B R2 F U' R U' R' D L' B2 L2 R U2


----------



## Attila (Feb 23, 2013)

Username said:


> NExt: L B2 L F' L F' L B2 U D B' R2 B R2 F U' R U' R' D L' B2 L2 R U2


R' L' U' F2 B2 U2 L' U' L' R' B U D' R'
B2 F' D B F' R' F D2 B' L2 B2 D2 B' D2 B

next:
D' L2 F B' L D B U' B2 D F2 L2 B2 R' B2 U2 R' B2 R' F2


----------



## ottozing (Feb 24, 2013)

z2
F u' r u' R F R' r' F (First block)
R' U' R U M' U R U r2 U' R' U2 R U R' U' R (Second block)
U R U2' R' U2 r' F R F' M' (CMLL)
U' M' U M' (EO)
U M2' U' M U2 M' U' M' U2 M (EP)

Next - B' R2 D U B R L' B2 R' B F' L' F' U L2 U D' F L' B2 U' F2 U2 R2 U


----------



## arvind1999 (Feb 24, 2013)

ottozing said:


> Next - B' R2 D U B R L' B2 R' B F' L' F' U L2 U D' F L' B2 U' F2 U2 R2 U



D2 U2 F' r' U2 B2 R B'
U R' U R2 U' R2' U M U2 R U' R'
U' F R U R' U' R U R' U' F'
U' M2' U M' U M U M' U2 M' U2 M2' U r L U2 M U2 M

Next- R' U D' R D L2 U2 F' B L' F2 U' L2 F2 U F2 L2 F2 U2 L2 D


----------



## ottozing (Feb 24, 2013)

x' y'
M2' u' M U2 M' r U' L' (First block)
r U M2' U2' R' U R U2 r U2 r' U' r (Second block)
R U2' R' U2 R' F R F' (CMLL)
U' M U M U M' U' M (EO)
U' M2' U' M' U2 M' U M' U2 M' (EP)

Next - F U' D R F2 U L2 D2 L U' L' R' B R D U' B D F R' L F2 R2 L' B


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 24, 2013)

[1] B' (D L' D' L) R' U F R' D2 F2 U' L2 F2 L2 // (15) F2L -1 slot
R U' R' U' F' U F U // (23) solved but 4 corners

[1] = L' B' [2] R2 B L B' R2 B
[2] = B' R' F R B R' F' R

4 moves cancelled. 35 HTM

NEXT = L2 R D2 R U2 B2 U2 F2 U2 L' R' U' B F2 U2 F2 L' F2 R' B


----------



## ottozing (Feb 25, 2013)

y2
F' U' R2' F U' M r' B' (First block)
r' U2 M' r U' R2' U r' U' R U' R U R' U' R U r' (Second block)
U2 R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D r2 (CMLL)
M' U M' U M U' M' (EO)
U' M2' U' M2' U' M U2 M U2 M2' U2 (EP)

Next - R L' F D L R F' U L F L D R2 L F L' D' L2 U2 B F U B R' F


----------



## Brest (Feb 25, 2013)

ottozing said:


> Next - R L' F D L R F' U L F L D R2 L F L' D' L2 U2 B F U B R' F



x2 y F D R' D R' F2 // cross
L U' r U' L' U r' // 1st pair
l2 F' l' U l' // 2nd pair
R' U R U R' U R U' R' U R // 3rd pair
U L' U M' U' l U2 M' U' M // EOLS
y' U' R2' D' R U2 R' D R U2 R // CLL
View at alg.garron.us

Next: R D2 L D2 U2 B2 R D2 R2 D2 B R' B2 R U F' D F2 L F2


----------



## ottozing (Feb 25, 2013)

x2 y
U r U r' u M' U R2 B' (First block)
M2' U M' U R U R2 U' r' M U r U' R' (Second block)
U' F R' F' r U R U' r' (CMLL)
M U M' (EO)
U2 M2' U M' U2 M' U2 M2' U2 r2 (EP)

NEXT - F' D R2 F U2 D B L' U' F' D' U' L B R L2 B2 F' D2 L' B' R2 F U' B2


----------



## Brest (Feb 25, 2013)

ottozing said:


> NEXT - F' D R2 F U2 D B L' U' F' D' U' L B R L2 B2 F' D2 L' B' R2 F U' B2



y2 L F' L2' u L' // 2x2x2
z' U F U2 R U' R' F L y' R' U' R' F // XXcross
R U R' // 3rd pair
y' R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
d' l U2 R D2 R' U2 R D2 R2 // CLL
View at alg.garron.us

Next: L2 R2 F L2 F' L2 F2 D2 L2 U2 F D B D2 B' R' F2 D' L2 U' L'


----------



## kasochi (Feb 25, 2013)

Brest said:


> Next: L2 R2 F L2 F' L2 F2 D2 L2 U2 F D B D2 B' R' F2 D' L2 U' L'



U' L F R' D2 // cross
R U R' U' F R' U' F' R // 1st and 2nd pairs
U2 L U' L' // 3rd pair
U' B U2 B' // 4th pair
F R2 D R' U R D' R2 U' F' // CLL
M U M' U2 M' U M2 U u2 M u2 // ELL

alg.garron.us

Next - B D2 R2 U2 R2 B D2 R2 B2 D2 B' L' B' U L2 F' U2 R U' B2 U


----------



## ottozing (Feb 26, 2013)

y z'
R' F2 R y R' U2 R U' R U' B (First block)
R U R2' U2 R U' M U' r L U' R' U l' (Second block)
F R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' F' (CMLL)
M2' U' M' U' M (EO)
U M2' U' M U2 M' U' M' U2 M2' U2 M' U2 (EP)

Next - F2 R U2 D F' B' D' L2 B' R' F2 B2 L' F2 R' D2 B2 U2 F2


----------



## kasochi (Feb 26, 2013)

ottozing said:


> Next - F2 R U2 D F' B' D' L2 B' R' F2 B2 L' F2 R' D2 B2 U2 F2



x2 y' // inspection
R U' R2 L' U' F R2 // triangle
y' u' r U r' u' r U r' u' r U' r' u' U' r U r' // middle layer
U M' U' M D' M' U' M E // DF&DR
L2 U2 L U L' U L2 U' L' U' L // CLS
U M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 // PLL
alg.garron.us

Next - L U2 F2 R U2 F2 L B2 L2 R2 B' U L F2 D U' B F L' R


----------



## ottozing (Feb 26, 2013)

x2
R2' U r U' R' r' u x' (First block)
U M' U R U2 R2 r' U' r (Second block)
U' R2' D R U2 R' D R U2 R (CMLL)
U M U M' U M' U2 M2' U2 M' U2 (LSE)

Next - L2 D B2 L2 D' R2 B2 U2 F2 D U2 L' D' F' L B R B' U L D2


----------



## Brest (Feb 26, 2013)

ottozing said:


> Next - L2 D B2 L2 D' R2 B2 U2 F2 D U2 L' D' F' L B R B' U L D2



x2 U' r R U' z U L U x' U L' U' L U2 F // lolXcross
L U' L' // 2nd pair
U2 L' U2 L U2 L' U L // 3rd pair
y R' D' r U' r' D R2 U R' // EOLS
U R U R' U R U2 R2 U' R U' R' U2 R U' // RULL
View at alg.garron.us

Next: L2 U2 B2 D2 B L2 F' D2 L2 R2 F D L2 U' L2 B' R B2 L' U'


----------



## ottozing (Feb 27, 2013)

z2
D' U' R y' R' U R L U2 L F' (Xcross)
u' R U R' u r' U r B' (F2L-1)
U' F U' F r U2 r' (F2L-2 + 3)
r U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' r' (OLL)
U2 R2' u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R U' (PLL)

Next - L2 B2 F2 U L2 R2 D2 R2 B2 F2 L' D' B' R D2 B D' R2 D2 B


----------



## Bestsimple (Feb 27, 2013)

L2 B2 F2 U L2 R2 D2 R2 B2 F2 L' D' B' R D2 B D' R2 D2 B

x2 D2 F' B2 M' U' M B 
R' U' R' U R' U' r U R2 U2 M' U' r
U'R'U2R'D'RU2R'DR2
M2 U' M U' M' U' M2 U M2 U2 

Next- L' D' F' B' R' L U2 D L' D2 R2 D' U2 L R F2 D2 R' F U L' U B U L'


----------



## ottozing (Feb 27, 2013)

x' y F U' r' u x' U' r R2' F R2 U' x (First block)
U2 R U' R U R2' U M U M2' U' R U r' U' R (Second block)
U2 F R U' R' U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' (CMLL + EO)
M U2 M U' M2' U2 M U2 M' U2 (EP)

Next - D2 F2 L2 B2 F2 D U L2 D' B' D' B' L' F' U' R D B U'


----------



## Bestsimple (Feb 27, 2013)

Next - D2 F2 L2 B2 F2 D U L2 D' B' D' B' L' F' U' R D B U'[/QUOTE]

x2 z' U R2 F B2 R B'
U' r U2 R U R2 U M U' M' U' r
FURU'R'URU2R'U'RUR'F'
U M' U' M U M' U M' U2 M U' M2 U M' U2

Next-B' U' B' F L' R' U R' L2 B' F U L' R2 B2 F U' B R' D' R U F2 R F


----------



## kasochi (Feb 27, 2013)

B' U' B' F L' R' U R' L2 B' F U L' R2 B2 F U' B R' D' R U F2 R F

x2 z
R' D' U2 R2 r D' r2 D
r U R U2 R' U' R' U2 r'
U2 R U' R' U R2
y R U R' U' R' F' R L F' M' U' R U r2 F'
alg.garron.us


Next - U2 B R2 U2 L2 D2 B F L2 F' U2 R' B D' B2 U2 L2 D R2 D'


----------



## ottozing (Feb 27, 2013)

x2
F L U R F' R' L' D2' L' D' R2
U' R' U R L2' U' L'
U L' U' L
R' U2 R U2' R' U' R
U2 R U2 R2' U' R2 U' R2' U2' R
M2' U M U2 M' U M2' U'

Next - D2 R' U2 R2 D2 U2 R' U2 B2 R' F' R D F R2 B' R2 F' L'


----------



## Ooi Yan Qing (Feb 27, 2013)

ottozing said:


> Next - D2 R' U2 R2 D2 U2 R' U2 B2 R' F' R D F R2 B' R2 F' L'



R' B' D L D2 R' F2 //First Block (7)
r U R U' R U2 r2 U R U2 r' U' R//Second Block (20)
U R' U' R U' R B' R' B R' U2 r(CMLL)//CMLL (32)
U M U' M' U2 M' U' M2 U D2 M' D2 r' R'//LSE (46)


Next-B2 D U2 B2 R2 D' L2 B2 U' B2 U' R F D2 L U' B2 R U' F R2 D


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 27, 2013)

F' B2 U R' B *// (5) EOL*
L U R U L R' U L *// (13) left block*
R U' R2 U R2 U2 R2 *// (20) F2L -1 slot +1 pair*
U R' U R U' R' U2 R *// (28) all but 3 corners*
L U' R' U L' U' R U' *// (36) solved*

There is also : F2L in 22 HTM :
F' B2 U R' B
L U R U L R' U L
R2 U R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U R2
... but a ZZBL is required to finish.

NEXT : *L2 D2 B2 U B2 F2 D' L2 U L2 D' F L' F D' U2 L' R U F U'*


----------



## Ooi Yan Qing (Feb 27, 2013)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : *L2 D2 B2 U B2 F2 D' L2 U L2 D' F L' F D' U2 L' R U F U'*



z2 //Inspection (1)
D' B' U r B' R F R' r' F //FB (11)
U2 R U r' U2 R2 U r' U2 R //SB-PseudoBlock (21)
U2 F R' F' R U2 R U2 R' //CMLL (30)
U2 M U M U2 M' U2 M U M2 U' M' U2 L R //LSE (solved-45)

Next:U' R2 B2 F2 U' R2 F2 D F2 U2 R2 F L2 B D' B F2 R' B2 U' B U'


----------



## cowabunga (Feb 27, 2013)

z2
R F U' r' F R' B2 (FB) 7
U r U r U r U' R U R M U' M2 R' U r (SB) 16
F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' (CMLL) 10
M' U M' U2 M' U' M U2 M2 U' M' U2 M U2 (L6E) 14

Next: R' F2 R U2 R' D2 R2 U2 F2 D2 R D' B L' F2 R' U R2 U' B'


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Feb 27, 2013)

y B2 R' F U' R2 D2
L' U L U' y R' U R
R U R' U R U R'
y' U R U' R' L' U L
R U R' U' R U2 R'
U2 M' U M U2 M' U M
U' Lw' R' D2 R U R' D2 R U' R

Next: F2 D L2 U R2 B2 D2 U F2 U L2 R' B2 F L2 R B' U2 B' R U'


----------



## arvind1999 (Feb 27, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Next: F2 D L2 U R2 B2 D2 U F2 U L2 R' B2 F L2 R B' U2 B' R U'



x'
u R2 u' M U2 M' F'
U' r U' r2 U2 r' U' R U' M2 U R' F R F'
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'
M2' U M' U2 M' U M' U' M' U2 M' U' M2' U' M U2 M

Next: R2 D2 L' F2 L F2 L2 D2 L B2 D' F2 D2 F' U F2 D' L F2


----------



## yoshinator (Feb 27, 2013)

arvind1999 said:


> Next: R2 D2 L' F2 L F2 L2 D2 L B2 D' F2 D2 F' U F2 D' L F2



y z2
R F2 D L2
U' L U2 L' U L U' L'
U2 R' U R U2 R' U R
y' U2 R' U R U' R U R'
U' R2 U2 R U R' U R U' R U' R' U2 R
U R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' Lw U2

Only one rotation =)

Next: U B' R' U F U2 B' F2 U R' B2 R' U2 B U' L D B2 R D' U' B U F2 L'


----------



## Ooi Yan Qing (Feb 28, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> Next: U B' R' U F U2 B' F2 U R' B2 R' U2 B U' L D B2 R D' U' B U F2 L'



z2 y2 //Inspection (2)
F' U' F B L R2 U' F' U b' //Double X-cross(12)
x' F U' F' //3rd F2L pair(16)
U2 L U2 L' U' L U L' //Last F2L Pair(24)
F R' F' r U2 R U' R' U R U2 r' //OLLCP (36)
U M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 //EPLL (44-solved)

Next: U R2 F2 U2 B2 F2 U' F2 D B2 U' L' U R2 F' U2 B' R' B2 R B2


----------



## Eleredo (Feb 28, 2013)

Ooi Yan Qing said:


> z2 y2 //Inspection (2)
> F' U' F B L R2 U' F' U b' //Double X-cross(12)
> x' F U' F' //3rd F2L pair(16)
> U2 L U2 L' U' L U L' //Last F2L Pair(24)
> ...



Inspection: z'
Cross: D F R2 F R D' B' D y2
F2L #1: B' U B R U2 R' y'
F2L #2: L' U L U2 F' U F y2
F2L #3: U F' U' F y //yay for ready-made pairs
F2L #4: U F' U' F y2 //another yay for ready-made pairs
OLL: R' U' R' F R F' U R U2
PLL: Srsly, who does PLL's these days still? //yay for PLL-skips

Next: D R2 B2 D2 L2 R2 U' F2 U' R2 B D' R B F' D2 F R' F' R2


----------



## yoshinator (Feb 28, 2013)

Eleredo said:


> Next: D R2 B2 D2 L2 R2 U' F2 U' R2 B D' R B F' D2 F R' F' R2



y z2
L F R U' R B2
R' U R U R U R'
L' U2 L U L' U' L
y R' U R Dw' R U' R'
F' Rw U Rw' L' U' L U L' U' L U L' U' L
F R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' F'
R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U

Next: U R D R2 L F B D B D2 L B2 R' F2 B2 D2 R' D2


----------



## Ooi Yan Qing (Feb 28, 2013)

Eleredo said:


> Next: D R2 B2 D2 L2 R2 U' F2 U' R2 B D' R B F' D2 F R' F' R2


y //Inspection (1)
M F B R' U r' //2x2 (7)
R' B U B2 U B' U2 R2 U' //Expand+EO (16)
l R U' R' U' R U2 R' U' R //Last Slot (26)
y' L' U R' U' R U' L U r' U2 L' U2 L2 F'//COLL+PLL Skip (41)



yoshinator said:


> Next: U R D R2 L F B D B D2 L B2 R' F2 B2 D2 R' D2


y' x' //Inspection (2)
B2 M F' U2 M2 r B' //FB (9)
R' U' R' U2 r2 U r' U' r F' U2 F M' U' R U2 //SB-Pseudo(25)
U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U R' //CMLL (35)
U' M U M' U M' U2 M' U r U2 M U2 R' r2 //LSE(50)

Next: B2 U2 L2 F2 D' B2 U' F2 L2 B2 D2 F' U B' R2 D' R F2 U2 B L2


----------



## BPM (Mar 1, 2013)

Scramble: B2 U2 L2 F2 D' B2 U' F2 L2 B2 D2 F' U B' R2 D' R F2 U2 B L2

(Red in front yellow on top for inspection and start of scramble)

Method: TriFran

B2 Bomber + 2 Edges: D' F D U y L' U2 L U L' U' L y' L U L B' U' B2 (suck at blockbuilding)
Edge 3: y' D' R U R' r U r'
Edge 4+ADF: y2 D2 L F L' D
ESO: y2 U2 F2 M' U' M U F2
Insert corner: U L' U2 L U L' U' L U2 L' U' L U L' U L
COLL: y' R' F R B' R' F' R B
PLL: U2 y R U R' U' R' U F R U R U' R' F' U R' U2 R

Next: F' D F U' F' D R F U B' L D' B L U' L2 B' R U' F L F' R' D F'


----------



## Eleredo (Mar 1, 2013)

BPM said:


> Next: F' D F U' F' D R F U B' L D' B L U' L2 B' R U' F L F' R' D F'



Inspection: z'
Cross: R' D R' D F' D B' D y'
F2L #1: R U' R' U2 F' U' F y
F2L #2: U' R U R' U R U' R' y
F2L #3: R' F R F' y
F2L #4: F' U2 F y'
OLL: I don't do OLL's
PLL: F2 U' L R' F2 L' R U' F2

Next: D2 R2 B2 D' L2 F2 D' L2 U' B2 D F L D2 R' B' F' U' F L' R2


----------



## ottozing (Mar 2, 2013)

z
U' R' U' M' U' F' L' F (1x2x3)
r U' r U R' U r2 (2x2x3)
y M' U M (EO)
y' R U R U' R2' U R U' R2' U' R U' R' U R U' R' (F2L)
r' F R F' r U R' (OCLL)
R2' F R U R U' R' F' R U2 R' U2' R (PLL)

Next - F2 R2 D2 R2 D' U2 R2 U R2 B2 F2 L D B2 U F' L R' U2 R B'


----------



## Eleredo (Mar 2, 2013)

ottozing said:


> z
> U' R' U' M' U' F' L' F (1x2x3)
> r U' r U R' U r2 (2x2x3)
> y M' U M (EO)
> ...



Ah let's do some Roux.

U F2 U R2 U z y
U r U M2 U r' U' r' U2 r'
R2 F L F' L' R F' L F' L' F R U2
M2 U M2 U2 M' U M U' M' U' M U2

Next: F' D F L' F L' D R2 D' L D2 R D2 B2 U2 R' B2 L' B2 R2


----------



## ottozing (Mar 3, 2013)

OH stuff

x' z2
r U' U' R' x' y' R' u' R u' (Cross)
U' R' U R U' R U' U' R' (F2L-1)
z U R' U' U' R U (F2L-2)
z' R' U' R U' R' U' R (F2L-3)
z R U R U' R U R' U' (F2L-4)
z' U' U' R' U' z x U' R U x' D z' (OLL)
U' R2 u' R U' R U R' D x' U' U' r U' z U' R' (PLL)

Next - U R F' D' B2 D' R' B' D L' U' D' R2 U F2 R2 F2 R2 U' R2 F2


----------



## Smiles (Mar 4, 2013)

U R F' D' B2 D' R' B' D L' U' D' R2 U F2 R2 F2 R2 U' R2 F2

y x
E' M' [U D] x' u
L U M F' l'
y L U' M F' l'
[U' d'] R U' R' U y L' U [L R]
U R'
U' R' U' F U R U' R' F'
U L' U2 R U' R' U2 [L' R'] D2 M2

= 43 ATM
wat

Next: F2 U2 L' F2 R' F2 U2 F2 U2 L' B L2 U' L U' L U2 B R


----------



## ottozing (Mar 5, 2013)

x2
F2 D2' (Cross + make 3 F2L pairs solvable with RUL)
U' L R' U R U L' (F2L-1)
U' R U R' (F2L-2)
L' U' L2 U L' (F2L-3 + EO)
y' R U' R' U' R U R' (F2L-4)
U2 F R U' R' U R U R' U R U' R' F' (COLL)
R2' U' S' U2 S U' R2 (EPLL)

Next - L2 U' R2 D2 L' U D' R' D B' L2 F2 U2 F R2 B' L2 F D2 L2


----------



## Brest (Mar 5, 2013)

ottozing said:


> Next - L2 U' R2 D2 L' U D' R' D B' L2 F2 U2 F R2 B' L2 F D2 L2



z y2 U' L U F' L u // Xcross
R U' R' U' R U R' // 2nd pair
y R U' R' U R' U' R // 3rd pair
y U2 L' U' L // 4th pair
R U R' U R L' U L U2 R' U' L' U2 L U // ZBLL
View at alg.garron.us

Next: B2 R2 U' F2 R2 F2 R2 D' U2 R' D2 B' F' U F2 D B' R' U' L' U2


----------



## Meneghetti (Mar 5, 2013)

Brest said:


> Next: B2 R2 U' F2 R2 F2 R2 D' U2 R' D2 B' F' U F2 D B' R' U' L' U2



y F D' R' L U' F y U' R' y' L' U L D // double x-cross
U' R U' R' U' R' U' R // 3rd par
U2 y L' U L2 F' L' F // 4th par
F U R U' R' F' // OLL
U R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U // PLL

Next: R2 B' R2 F' R2 U2 B2 R2 D2 B' L2 U' F D' U L F' L2 D2 F' L2


----------



## Brest (Mar 5, 2013)

Meneghetti said:


> Next: R2 B' R2 F' R2 U2 B2 R2 D2 B' L2 U' F D' U L F' L2 D2 F' L2



y' D' L2 F' R' D' R' D2 R' D // cross
F' U r U r' // 1st / 2nd pairs
y R' U R // 3rd pair
R F U R U' R' F' U' R' // 4th pair
U F R U' R' U' R U R' F' // LOLL
View at alg.garron.us

Next: B2 D2 B2 D' L2 B2 L2 B2 D F2 R2 D B' U2 F' L D' F U L' U2


----------



## Kyle™ (Mar 5, 2013)

Brest said:


> Next: B2 D2 B2 D' L2 B2 L2 B2 D F2 R2 D B' U2 F' L D' F U L' U2



Cross : y' L D' L2 D2 L2
Pair 1 : F' L U' L' F
Pair 2 : U R' U R U' R' U' R
Pair 3 : U L U2 L2 U' L
Pair 4 : L U R U' L' U R'
OLL : l' U' L U' L' U L U' L' U2 l
PLL : y' U' R' U2 R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R U' F

Next : L2 U R2 B2 L2 B2 U' B2 L2 U L F' R' U B' D F' R2 U' R U2


----------



## cowabunga (Mar 5, 2013)

KYLE ALLAIRE DROPS BOMBS! said:


> Next : L2 U R2 B2 L2 B2 U' B2 L2 U L F' R' U B' D F' R2 U' R U2



y2
F' L2 D U' M2 U2 R' F (FB)
U' M U R' U' r' U R U2 M' R' U' r (SB-pseudo)
U L' U R U' L U R' (CMLL)
U' l2 M' U' M' U' M U' M' U' x U2 M2 U2 (L6E)

Next: L2 U B2 R2 U2 B2 D' U2 R2 B2 R2 B' U' L D B' U L F2 R'


----------



## Johnnyman318 (Mar 5, 2013)

L2 U B2 R2 U2 B2 D' U2 R2 B2 R2 B' U' L D B' U L F2 R'

D2 R F R' L' D2 r U r' U y r U R' U2 r' // Cross+2
R' U' R U2 R' U R U' R' U' R // F2L 3
U2 R' F R F' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R U' R' // F2L 4
U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' // OLL
U2 M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 M' // PLL

Too many moves for F2L 3 & 4...
Next: U' L2 D L2 U2 F2 U' F2 L2 D2 U' B D U L B' U' B' L


----------



## Eleredo (Mar 7, 2013)

Johnnyman318 said:


> Next: U' L2 D L2 U2 F2 U' F2 L2 D2 U' B D U L B' U' B' L



OLL: M' R' U' R U' R' U2 R U' M
PLL: R2 D' F U' F U F' D R2 B U' B' U'

Next: D2 R2 D R2 D' L2 U' B2 U' B2 D2 B U B2 L' B L2 R' B2 F2 R'


----------



## Kyle™ (Mar 8, 2013)

Eleredo said:


> Next: D2 R2 D R2 D' L2 U' B2 U' B2 D2 B U B2 L' B L2 R' B2 F2 R'



Cross : B' U D B L' F
1st Pair : D' R U' R' u
2nd Pair : R y R U2 R' F'
3rd Pair : R U R' U' R U' R2 U R
4th Pair + OLL: U' R U' R' U2 F' U' ( y' F R U R' F' R y' R U' R' )
PLL : x U R' U L2 U' R U L2 U2

Next : B2 L2 R2 D F2 D U' F2 L2 U2 L2 B R' D' F' D F' D' L' U' B2


----------



## Brest (Mar 8, 2013)

KYLE ALLAIRE DROPS BOMBS! said:


> Cross : B' U D B L' F
> 1st Pair : D' R U' R' u
> 2nd Pair : R y R U2 R' F'
> 3rd Pair : R U R' U' R U' R2 U R
> ...



R U' R' U' R' U' R // 3rd pair



KYLE ALLAIRE DROPS BOMBS! said:


> Next : B2 L2 R2 D F2 D U' F2 L2 U2 L2 B R' D' F' D F' D' L' U' B2



x2 L u' R2' U2 R L' U L // Xcross
y R' U2 R U R' U' R // 2nd pair
U' L' U2 L // 3rd pair
U2 R' F R F' d R' U' R // EOLS
U l' U' L U R U' L' U // CLL
View at alg.garron.us

Next: B2 R' D2 B2 U2 L B2 R2 F2 R' D' F D U' R2 B' D' R' B D'


----------



## Eleredo (Mar 9, 2013)

Brest said:


> Next: B2 R' D2 B2 U2 L B2 R2 F2 R' D' F D U' R2 B' D' R' B D'



U' F B' R2 B' y'
F' R2 F2 U R2 U F U' F2
U' R2 U2 R U' R' U2 R U2 R2
y R' F' L' F R F' L F
y2 R2 U' R2 D B2 L2 U L2 D' B2 U2

Next: L D2 F2 U2 F2 U2 L F2 R2 U2 R U R B2 F2 R' D' F' L2 B' L'


----------



## Smiles (Mar 9, 2013)

Eleredo said:


> Next: L D2 F2 U2 F2 U2 L F2 R2 U2 R U R B2 F2 R' D' F' L2 B' L'



x y'
D' R2 D' L
L F' L' F L U L'
U' L' U L R' U R
U2 y L' U2 L U' L' U L
U2 L U L'
l U2 L' U' L U' l'
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R'

yay

Next: B' D2 L2 B' F' D2 R2 D2 F U2 R D' F' L2 U' B D B2 L D2


----------



## Kyle™ (Mar 9, 2013)

Smiles said:


> Next: B' D2 L2 B' F' D2 R2 D2 F U2 R D' F' L2 U' B D B2 L D2



L' U F u' R'
z y' L' U L U' L' U L
U' R U R' U F' U' F
y' L' U' L U L' U' L
M' E' M u'
M' R' U' R U' R' U2 R U' M
U2 F R U' R' U R U R2 F' R U R U' R' U

Next : R D2 L R B2 U2 R' U2 R B2 D' F2 U' F2 L' D2 L' U2 B D U


----------



## CUBENERD101 (Mar 9, 2013)

> Next : R D2 L R B2 U2 R' U2 R B2 D' F2 U' F2 L' D2 L' U2 B D U


Did on white on top green in front for scramble just do a x2 if solving cross on bottom

Y' D' R' L2 D2 U' R' F U' R
y U2 R U' R'
Y R U2 R' Y U R u'
Y' U L U L' U L U'
U2 R U R' U2 R U R'
R' F R U R' F' R y' (R U' R')
U' Y' R' U R' d'] [R' F'] [R2 U' R' U] [R' F R F]

NEXT: D' B R' D2 L' D U' R' U2 F U F' B R' U' D B2 R' U R2 B D' F2 L2 B2


----------



## Username (Mar 9, 2013)

CUBENERD101 said:


> NEXT: D' B R' D2 L' D U' R' U2 F U F' B R' U' D B2 R' U R2 B D' F2 L2 B2



U' L' F' R' F' D //Cross
U L' U' L U' L F' L' F //First pair + second pair manipulation
L U L' //Second Pair
U2 R U2 R2 U' R //Third Pair
R' F R F' R U' R2' F R F' // Fourth Pair
U f R U R' U' f' //2LOLL Stage 1
U F' r U R' U' r' F R //Stage 2
U R2' u' R U' R U R' u R2 y R U' R' U //PLL

Next: D' B' L D' R' U R2 D' L F' U2 L2 D2 F D2 L2 F2 L2 F B2


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 9, 2013)

Scramble: D' B' L D' R' U R2 D' L F' U2 L2 D2 F D2 L2 F2 L2 F B2

XXXCross: U F' R F x' U F R' F' U R U' M' U2 M y U M' U' M
ZBF2L: U R' U' R d' r U r' U2 M' U M
COLL: R U R' U R U L' U R' U' L
EPLL: U M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 U'

Next: U' F B D' F2 R B2 R2 U R' B2 R' B2 L2 B2 D2 R2 U2 R'


----------



## Username (Mar 9, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> Next: U' F B D' F2 R B2 R2 U R' B2 R' B2 L2 B2 D2 R2 U2 R'



U2 R U' R B' U2 F2 //Cross
L U L2 U' L //Pair 1
R' U R U2 R U R' //Pair 2
y U2 R U R' U2 R U' R' //Pair 3
y U R U R' U2 R U' R' U R U' R' //Pair 4
U2 f R U R' U' f' x' R U R' D R U' R' D' //OLL
A-Perm

Next: L2 D' F2 L2 F2 L2 D U F2 D2 U R' F U R' D U2 F' L2 D R2


----------



## mati1242 (Mar 9, 2013)

Inspection: x2 y2
Cross: U L U L F' D'R' D'
1st: U2 L U' L2' U L
2nd: U2 R' U' R U2 L U L'
3rd and 4th: R' F R F' R U' R' U R U' R' y U R' F R F' U L' U L
OLL:U2 R' F R U R' U' F' U R
PLL: U' R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 (U')

Next: L2 B2 L U' D2 L2 F B U' F' D2 U2 L2 U' L' U2 B D' F D R' B' F U' D


----------



## Eleredo (Mar 9, 2013)

mati1242 said:


> Inspection: x2 y2
> Cross: U L U L F' D'R' D'
> 1st: U2 L U' L2' U L
> 2nd: U2 R' U' R U2 L U L'
> ...



Cross: U' B2 L2 F' R' L' y2
F2L#1: L U' L' F' U2 F y2
F2L#2: F' U F U2 F' U2 F y
F2L#3: U B' U' B U' F' U' F y2
F2L#4: F' U F y'
OLL: L F L' R U R' U' L F' L'

Next: D2 L2 B' D2 U2 F L2 B' U2 L2 U R U2 L' D F' U2 F2 U R


----------



## Smiles (Mar 9, 2013)

L2 B2 L U' D2 L2 F B U' F' D2 U2 L2 U' L' U2 B D' F D R' B' F U' D

x2
F' R U2 R *// 2x2x2 (4/4)*
U' F' l' U' M *// F2L 2 (6/10)*
U' y' l' U l *// F2L 3 (4/14)*
L' U2 L U L' U' L *// F2L 4 (7/21)*
F U R U' R' F' *// OLL (6/27)*
U2 y L2 u L' U L' U' L u' L2 y' L' U L *// PLL (13/40)*

FreeFOP = 40 htm


L2 B2 L U' D2 L2 F B U' F' D2 U2 L2 U' L' U2 B D' F D R' B' F U' D

x2
F' R U2 R U' F' l' U' l *// 2x2x3 (9/9)*
F U F' *// EO (3/12)*
U2 L2 U2 L U2 L2 U2 *// 1x2x3 (7/19)*
L u L' U L' U' L u' L2 y' L' U L *// PLL (12/31)*

Petrus = 31 htm

_fun fact: feliks's best official FMC solve is 32 moves._

Next: F2 D' L2 D2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U' R' D' F' U R F2 R' D L' F


----------



## cowabunga (Mar 9, 2013)

Smiles said:


> Next: F2 D' L2 D2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U' R' D' F' U R F2 R' D L' F



z2
U L2 U L' D2
U' M2 U R U M2 U R2 U2 R' U R U' R'
U2 R U R' U' R' F R F'
M2 U M' U M U M' U2 M' U' x U2 M2 U2

Next: U' R2 L2 D F' R' U' L B' R D2 F2 U2 D2 L' F2 B2 D2 L2


----------



## mati1242 (Mar 10, 2013)

cowabunga said:


> Next: U' R2 L2 D F' R' U' L B' R D2 F2 U2 D2 L' F2 B2 D2 L2



inspection x2
Cross:L' B L2 U R' U' R' F u2
1st : U' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R U' R'
2nd: y U' R U R2' F R F' R U' R'
3rd: R' U2 R U2 R' U R
4th : L U L' U L U' L'
OLL: U2 f R U R' U' f' U F R U R' U' F'
PLL : R' U R U' R' F' U' F R U R' F R' F' R U' R

Next: L' B U2 F2 B R' U B U2 B' L' R2 U R D2 R' D F L' B F L' U' B2 L


----------



## Cubenovice (Mar 10, 2013)

mati1242 said:


> L' B U2 F2 B R' U B U2 B' L' R2 U R D2 R' D F L' B F L' U' B2 L



R D' L2 D R' D' L2 D
F B' D' B U B' D B2 U' F' U B'
R' U R U2 L' U L R2 U2
L U' L' B2 D' F U

NEXT: R2 B2 R' L' U' L F D' B2 D' R' B2 R2 D' F' U' D' F2 B R D2 B2 R2 B2 L2


----------



## Smiles (Mar 10, 2013)

R2 B2 R' L' U' L F D' B2 D' R' B2 R2 D' F' U' D' F2 B R D2 B2 R2 B2 L2

y'
F' R' U2 F2 L D // Cross
L' U2 L R' U R // F2L 1
U' R' U B' U B U2 R2 U R' // F2L 2+3
L' U2 L // F2L 4
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' // OLLCP
R2 U' S' U2 S U' R2 // EPLL

= 43 htm

Next: D L2 U B2 U' L2 U' B2 R2 B2 R2 F' D' L2 R2 U' L' R2 D2 B L2


----------



## ottozing (Mar 10, 2013)

y' x
F2 D' R d R2 D2' R (Cross + pair up 2 F2L pairs with the F2 at the start)
U' L' U L (F2L-1)
R' F R F' U R' U2' R (F2L-2)
U F' U' F U L U L' (F2L-3)
U R U2' R' U R U' R' (F2L-4)
U R' U' F U R U' R' F' R (OLL)
U' R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 (PLL)

Next - L F B R2 L' D2 F2 L2 B' F2 U2 F' D2 F' D F' R F D2 L2 F' B2 D L' R'


----------



## Bestsimple (Mar 10, 2013)

L F B R2 L' D2 F2 L2 B' F2 U2 F' D2 F' D F' R F D2 L2 F' B2 D L' R' 

F r2 B R U' F2
r2 U R' U' R' U R' U' r U R'
(R' U L') (U2 R U') (R' U2 R2) x'
M' U M' U2 M' U M' U M2 U' M' U2 M' U' M U2 M

NEXT SCRAMBLE: F2 U2 R2 U' R2 U F2 U' F


----------



## yoshinator (Mar 11, 2013)

Bestsimple said:


> NEXT SCRAMBLE: F2 U2 R2 U' R2 U F2 U' F



I'm assuming that this is 2x2.

x2 y
R' U' R2 (Orient+Separate)
D R2 U' R2 U2 y R2 U' R2 (PBL)

Next: D2 B' D2 L2 U2 F2 D2 R2 B D2 F' U' B U L U R2 B' D L2


----------



## ottozing (Mar 11, 2013)

x2 y'
U' M' u' R2 L' U r' U' R' U' R y' (First block + Square)
U' M U' R2' r U' r (Second block)
R U R' U R U2' R' (CMLL)
U M' U M' (EO)
U M2' U M U2 M (EP)

Next - L2 R B' L' D R' D2 L U2 R D' F D2 F B' R2 F D2 F' B' L2 B' D' F D


----------



## Eleredo (Mar 11, 2013)

ottozing said:


> Next - L2 R B' L' D R' D2 L U2 R D' F D2 F B' R2 F D2 F' B' L2 B' D' F D



U' R F2 R' F' x2
R U r2 U R2 U2 r' U r U2 r
L' R U B2 U2 L U L D L D' L2 R' U'
M' U M' U2 M U2 M U M' U' M' U2 M' U' M U2 M

Next: D2 B2 R2 D2 L2 U2 F L2 F D2 B R B L U' B D' F2 U R2 B'


----------



## DavidCubie (Mar 12, 2013)

Yellow on top, green in front.

Cross: y2 u' L' F' L' B' y' U' R U' R' F
1. F2L: R U2 R' U' d R U R' 
2. F2L: y' L U' L' R U2 R' U2 R U' R'
3. F2L: y' R U' R' R' U2 R R U R'
4. F2L: y2 d y' R' U R U2 R' U' R

OLL: F U R U' R' F R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R'
PLL: J(b) perm: [R U R' F'] {[R U R' U'] [R' F] [R2 U' R'] U'}

Next: F R2 D2 R2 F' L2 B' R2 F' U2 F' L' F' D' R' U' F U B F'


----------



## cowabunga (Mar 12, 2013)

DavidCubie said:


> Next: F R2 D2 R2 F' L2 B' R2 F' U2 F' L' F' D' R' U' F U B F'



y2 x
L2 B' L2 B2 R' U R U2 F' (FB)
U' R2 U R' U' R U r U' R' (SB)
U' R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R (CMLL)
M' U M' U' M' U2 M' U2 M2 U' M U2 M U2 (L6E)

Next: U' F2 U L2 R2 U2 B2 U R2 U' R B2 R D B' L2 R' F L B L2


----------



## mDiPalma (Mar 13, 2013)

L F' R' U2 F D' L F2 L' x2 y
R' U2 R' U' R F' U' F R
d L U' L' U' L U2 L' d2
R2 B2 R F R' B2 R F' R

36 htm petrus

U2 R D R' F' B' L' B R2 L2 F' L2 U F' B' L2 B' R L' F' R D' B2 L2 U


----------



## ottozing (Mar 13, 2013)

U' r' U D' r' (Cross)
l' U' R U R' U' R U (F2L-1)
R2 U R' U' l' D R' D' (F2L-2)
l' U R' U' R U R U' (F2L-3)
x R U' R' U R' F R F' (F2L-4)
z' U' R' U' R U' R' U R U l U' R' U x (OLL)
U2' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' (PLL)

Next - U2 R' D2 L U2 L U2 L B2 L U2 F' D U B2 F' D B L R' F'


----------



## elrog (Mar 13, 2013)

Free-style method FTW!!

R' U F' R F L2 F2 L F' D B F L' F y' L' U' L F U' F' U R' L2 x2 y' R' B D2 B' R U2 R' B D2 B' R U2

35 HTM It was so good up until that last corner flip case. 

Next: E Fw L' U' M2 F L2 B' R' F' D' B2 L' F2 R2 U' R2 B' S2 U R U2 L B2 L


----------



## DavidCubie (Mar 13, 2013)

Scrambled yellow on top, green in front

Cross: y' R U R' B2 L' F R' F R U' R'
1. F2L: R' U2 R y' L' U' L 
2. F2L: R' U R U R U2 R' U R U' R'
3. F2L: y' U' R U R'
4. F2L: y' U2 U' R U' R' U U' R U' R' U' y' R' U' R

OLL : F U R U' R' F y' R U R' U') R' F R F'
PLL : G(d): [R U R'] y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2

next: R2 F R2 B D2 F' R2 B' U2 F' R F R2 B2 D R2 B U B' F2


----------



## elrog (Mar 13, 2013)

EG columns (PEG)

4 pairs: D M2 B Rw2 F' M F' U M U B' R' Bw

Top 4 corners: U' R' F R2 U R' F' R U2 R'

Last 8 edges: y M' D' M D M U M2 U M' U2 M U' M' U2 M U'

39 HTM

Next: R' F' R U' M2 D L' E F2 L B U' R' D' L F B2 U L U' Bw2


----------



## mDiPalma (Mar 13, 2013)

elrog said:


> 39 HTM



*50 HTM


----------



## cowabunga (Mar 13, 2013)

elrog said:


> EG columns (PEG)
> 
> 4 pairs: D M2 B Rw2 F' M' F' U M' U B' R' Bw
> 
> ...



This doesn't solve the cube.


----------



## elrog (Mar 13, 2013)

Oh, I did not realize that slice moves count as 2 turns if HTM. My bad. That completely ruins my move count . My last one had no slicemoves though .

cowabunga, it does indeed solve the cube unless you and I understand notation differently.

Slice moves go the same direction as U, R, and F. Cube rotations do also. I use w after something to indicate double layer turns. Prehaps this will fix it?

EDIT: I read the wiki and found that slice moves actually go off of L, D, and F. That is really odd. I will fix my other post.


----------



## cowabunga (Mar 13, 2013)

elrog said:


> cowabunga, it does indeed solve the cube unless you and I understand notation differently.
> 
> Slice moves go the same direction as U, R, and F. Cube rotations do also. I use w after something to indicate double layer turns. Prehaps this will fix it?



Yes you do M slices differently.


----------



## cowabunga (Mar 15, 2013)

elrog said:


> Next: R' F' R U' M2 D L' E F2 L B U' R' D' L F B2 U L U' Bw2



y' x2
M' D B2 U R2 U2 R' U R' F' (FB)
U' r' R2 U r2 U M2 U R' (SB)
U2 R U R' U R' F R F' R U2 R' (CMLL)
M U' M' U M' U2 M U M2 U M2 F2 M2 F2 (L6E)

Next: B2 F' D2 B' R2 B' D2 R2 B R2 U2 L D R2 U L B D B' R F2


----------



## mDiPalma (Mar 15, 2013)

U F' R F' L D' B2 L B2 U F R U R' F
L U L' U L' U' L2 U' L2 U2 L U2 F

=28 htm petrus

B2 U2 L U' F2 D2 U' R' D2 U2 F' D2 L2 B' F' L2 B2 U2 B' D' R2 B2 F2 L2 F'


----------



## DavidCubie (Mar 16, 2013)

yellow on top, green in front

method : CFOP ( Fridrich )

Cross:U B' R2 R' U2 R' L2 U2 R U R' F
1st pair: R U' R' R' U' R U' y' L' U L
2nd pair: U' R' U R U' R' U R
3rd pair: R U' R U2 R U' R'
4th pair: d2 U' R U' R' R U' R' y' R' U' R

OLL: (r U R' U') (r' F R F')
PLL: N perm (i don't know it,so 2 LOOK) x (R U' R') D (R U R') u2 (R' U R) D (R' U' R) U' y' M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 M' U2


----------



## Attila (Mar 16, 2013)

Scramble: B2 U2 L U' F2 D2 U' R' D2 U2 F' D2 L2 B' F' L2 B2 U2 B' D' R2 B2 F2 L2 F' 

U L B F R' B R orient corners,
B2 R2 U all corners,
F' B' R2 F' leave 6 edges,
D B F' R' L' U2 D2 R' F2 B2 L2 B U2 B F L6E.

next: B2 L' F2 D2 F2 R B2 D2 L' R2 D2 B L2 F D L F' U' R' D' B'


----------



## Bestsimple (Mar 17, 2013)

B2 L' F2 D2 F2 R B2 D2 L' R2 D2 B L2 F D L F' U' R' D' B'

x' y' D2 L R' u' R' F R2 
U' R' U2 R U2 R' U R
d' L U L' U L U' L'
U' R' U2 y L U' L'
R U2 R' U2 R U R'
F R U R' U' F' U R' U' R U' R' U2 R
U' R2' Uw' R U' R U R' Uw R2 Fw R' Fw'

Next R' B' L' U' B' F R' D B' R L D' U2 F2 R' L D' L F B2 D' F R L U'


----------



## ottozing (Mar 17, 2013)

R u' U' r b R2' U' R B' (First block)
R U R' r2 U r U r2 U2 R U' R2' U M' U R U R' U R U' r' (Second block)
U' R' F R U F U' R U R' U' F' (CMLL)
U' M U M U M' U' M' (EO)
U M2' U M U2 M' U' (EP)

Next - F2 R' L2 B2 L2 B' F2 D F R F2 U' D' R U' R' D B2 L B2 D2 U F D2 F'


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 24, 2013)

*ZZ 45 HTM*

U' R B D' F D2 *// (6) EOL*
U R U' R U' L2 U2 R' U L *// (16) Left 223 block*
U2 R U' R' U' R *// (22) 3rd pair*
U' R U R' (U2 L' U2 R U R' U2 L) *// (34) 4th pair + edges solved + 1 corner solved (useful alg.)*
F' U R U' L2 U R' U' L2 F U2 *// (45) 3-corner cycle*

NEXT = *B2 R D' F' D L' D' F L B2 D' L2 D' R2 U D L2 B2 D2 R2*


----------



## mDiPalma (Mar 24, 2013)

R D' L U2 R2 F' L U L' U' L' U'
x U L U2 L2 U' L U2 L' U' L2 U
L U2 R' U L U L U' L' U2 R U2 L' U' L' U'

F2 R2 B2 R2 D2 R2 B2 U' R D' U2 L' D' U' F D R' L2 D U' F' U F2 B2 D


----------



## Brest (Mar 24, 2013)

mDiPalma said:


> F2 R2 B2 R2 D2 R2 B2 U' R D' U2 L' D' U' F D R' L2 D U' F' U F2 B2 D



x2 R D' R2'
y U' R' U L U' F2
U' r' U2 r
R U' R' U2 R'
y U F R' F' R2 U R'
U2 R' U2 R U R' U' R F U' R' U' R U F' U'

Next: B2 R' D2 B2 U2 L B2 R2 F2 R' D' F D U' R2 B' D' R' B D'


----------



## Attila (Mar 24, 2013)

D2 B R' U R' F' U D' L F D' B'L R' U L2 U L R' F' R2 U2 D2 L2 U' D' 

next: U2 R2 U2 B L2 F D2 F R2 F' U2 R U F L2 F D R' D' U' F


----------



## TopCuber (Mar 24, 2013)

cross: z2 F L2 F' L' D2 U' F' L D2

pair #1: y' L U' L' R' U' R U' R' U R
pair #2: U2 L' U L U2 L U L' U L U' L1
pair #3: U2 R U2 R' U R U' R'
pair #4: U2 y' R U R'

OLL step 1: F (R U R' U') S (R U R' U') f'
OLL step 2: F (R U R' U')*3

PLL: U2 R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R

next: B2 F2 D' F2 U F2 U' B2 U2 D' R B' F U2 F2 U2 R2 U2 D2 R2 U2 R U2 L' U'


----------



## Brest (Mar 24, 2013)

TopCuber said:


> next: B2 F2 D' F2 U F2 U' B2 U2 D' R B' F U2 F2 U2 R2 U2 D2 R2 U2 R U2 L' U'



x R D' U2 R'
F' L U' L' U' F
U' R' U' M U' R U M'
L' U L y' R U R'
y' U' R U R f' U' f U' R'

Next: L2 U R2 B2 L2 D2 L2 D R2 B2 D' B' D L R F D' B' R F2


----------



## CHJ (Mar 24, 2013)

Brest said:


> Next: L2 U R2 B2 L2 D2 L2 D R2 B2 D' B' D L R F D' B' R F2



z2 y R' F' U' L' U' R U' F D' F U'
z2 L' U2 L U2 R U' R2 U R
y' L' U L F U F' L' U L U'
Rw' F' Rw F2 Uw F' U F U' F Uw F2

next: D R' L' F' B2 R' D' B' R' D2 L2 F2 L2 D B2 R2 D2 L2 D' B2


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 24, 2013)

> L2 U R2 B2 L2 D2 L2 D R2 B2 D' B' D L R F D' B' R F2


L U' F' R B' L' D L D'
L U2 L' U' R' U' R2 U' L' U L'
U L2 U' R U L2 U L' U2 L2 U L U2 L'
35 HTM



> D R' L' F' B2 R' D' B' R' D2 L2 F2 L2 D B2 R2 D2 L2 D' B2


L' R2 D' F' R' L U B' *// EOL*
L U' L U2 R U L2 U2 L' // *Nice left 223 block*
U2 R U' R' *// 2 pairs*
D' R2 D B2 U' B2 *// Nice trick*
R (z) R D' U' R2' D R2 D' R2' U R' D R2 D' R' *// ZZLL Pi*
42 HTM

NEXT = B' U' R2 D F' R' B R U2 L2 F R2 U2 L2 B R2 B' L2 D2


----------



## DavidCubie (Mar 24, 2013)

Scramble yellow on top, green in front: 

cross: u' B y' U' R U' R' F
1st pair: R' U R U' R U' R' R U' R' U2 R U' R'
2nd pair: y' U2 R U' R' y' R U' R' y
3rd pair: U' L' U L
4th pair: R U' R' y' R' U' R

OLL : y F U R U' R' F
PLL: y [R' U2 R' d'] [R' F'] [R2 U' R' U] [R' F R U' F] U'

next R F2 D2 R2 F2 R' U' B D2 L2 F2 U2 L2 B2 D' L2 U' R2 B2


----------



## yoshinator (Mar 25, 2013)

DavidCubie said:


> next R F2 D2 R2 F2 R' U' B D2 L2 F2 U2 L2 B2 D' L2 U' R2 B2



x2 D B R' U' F2 /Cross
U R U' R' U' L' U' L /F2L-1
y R' U R /F2L-2
U' L' U L U R U R' /F2L-3
y' R U R' U R' F R /F2L-4 (Cancel into COLL)
U R U' R' U R U2 R' U' R U R' F' /COLL
U' R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U' /PLL

alg.garron.us

Next: U L2 R2 F2 D2 L2 R2 D F2 L2 D F U2 R B2 L2 U' F L F' R


----------



## Smiles (Mar 25, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> Next: U L2 R2 F2 D2 L2 R2 D F2 L2 D F U2 R B2 L2 U' F L F' R



z y'
R2 D L F *// Cross*
U2 R' U R *// F2L 1*
L U2 L' U2 L U2 L' *// F2L 2*
y' R' U' R *// F2L 3*
U2 L' U2 R U' R' U2 L *// WV*
M2 U' M2 U' M' U2 M2 U2 M' U2 *// PLL*

= 36 STM, 41 HTM

Next: L R D2 L F2 L' D2 F2 U2 B2 L U' L U2 B2 D L2 B2 L' B' F'


----------



## The Supreme One (Mar 25, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> Next: U L2 R2 F2 D2 L2 R2 D F2 L2 D F U2 R B2 L2 U' F L F' R


blue top, red front
cube rotations not shown
cross: {F' R' F' B' D' R' B' D2}
pair 1: {U' L U L' U F U F'}
pair2: {D B' U B}
Pair3: {D2 F' U F' R U 2 R'}
pair4: {D2 U2 B U' B' U B U B' D'}
FAIL OLL: {L U F U' F' L'}{L' U' L U' L' U2 L}{L U L' U L U2 L'} (SHOULD HAVE BEEN: {F' R U2 R' U2 R' F2 R F'})
PLL: {U' L R' U2 D2 L R' D L2 R2 U' F2 B2} (WOULD HAVE BEEN: {R' U R' U' B' D B' D' B2 R' B' R B R U2})

*cries* why can i not learn OLL?!
anyone catch that cute F2L trick?

scramble {R U R' U' R2 B U R U2 B' L R U' F D F' U D' U B U2 D R B' U F R' F}



smiles said:


> Next: L R D2 L F2 L' D2 F2 U2 B2 L U' L U2 B2 D L2 B2 L' B' F'


red front, blue top
rotations not shown (mostly because I don't know their notation)

CROSS: {F' D' B D2 L2}
1ST PAIR: {U' R' U' R U B' U' B}
2ND PAIR: {R' U2 R L' U L}
3RD PAIR: {U' F' U2 F R U2 R'}
4TH PAIR: {U B U2 B' R' U2 R}
OLL: {F U R U' R' F'} {L' U' L U' L' U2 L} {L U L' U L U2 L'} (SHOULD HAVE BEEN: {R' F2 L F L' F R})
PLL: {U' B' U2 B U' R' F R B' R' F' R U' B} {U2} (WOULD HAVE BEEN: {U B U' F U2 B' U F' L' R' U2 L R}) 

moves:68 should have been:53
END NOTES: I liked the whole first two layers, and I would have rather not have done it the right way because G perms are evil.

the next guy gets two srambles to choose from: {R U R' L U2 F R U2 L D B F' R U B U' R D L2 B}


----------



## ottozing (Mar 25, 2013)

Using the second scramble

x' z
U L2 l' U r' U R U y M F (First block)
r' U' r U' R U2 R U' r' (Second block)
L' U' L U' L' U L U L F' L' F (CMLLEO)
M2' U' M2' U M' U2 M U2 M2' U (EP)

Next - U2 L2 B2 D B2 D R2 F2 U L2 D2 F U' R2 U2 L B F2 D' F R2


----------



## The Supreme One (Mar 25, 2013)

ottozing said:


> Next - U2 L2 B2 D B2 D R2 F2 U L2 D2 F U' R2 U2 L B F2 D' F R2


blue top, red front
z {B' L U' L B2}
{L R' F R2 F' L'}
{R2 F' R2 F R2 F' R' F}
{R U R' U' R F' R' F}
{U' R' U R B' R' B} 
z'y'{R U B' U' R' U R B R'}
U' y {R B U' L U L' R' U L U' R B' R' B L' B'}
END NOTES: I totally skrewed up like five times it might be wrong on the computer

if you have tips, i'll be glad to take them 

next R U R' U2 F B U D L R' B F U2 R B' F D2 L R' F2


----------



## ottozing (Mar 25, 2013)

y
M2' F2 D (1x2x3)
U2' R2' U R r U2 M' U2 M' (XXXcross)
y U R U' R' F R F' (Last slot)
U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R' U' R U R' U R U2' R' U' (RULL)

Next - R2 D B2 F2 D R2 D2 U L2 U2 R2 F R U L' D' F' L2 B F2 U


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 25, 2013)

ZZ - 40 HTM

z B' F' D' R' L F L2 B2 D' *// (9) EOL*
U R2 U' R' U R' U' R U L2 *// (19) 2x 222 blocks*
U' R' U' R U R' U' L' *// (27) F2L + OLL*
y R2' F R U R U' R' F' R U2 R' U2' R *// (40) PLL R*

NEXT = *F D' B L' D2 F2 B2 D B2 R U B2 U B2 U' F2 D' F2 B2 D F2*


----------



## TopCuber (Mar 25, 2013)

F D' B L' D2 F2 B2 D B2 R U B2 U B2 U' F2 D' F2 B2 D F2:

cross: z2 F' y' F L2 F' L2 B L

pair #1: y L' U' L U' L' U' L U' L' U L
pair #2: y U' R U' R2 U R U' L' U L R U' R'
pair #3: //Sorry, I failed. I have 3 pairs solved now, i don't know if it' good or not, but I don't continue.


----------



## The Supreme One (Mar 25, 2013)

F D' B L' D2 F2 B2 D B2 R U B2 U B2 U' F2 D' F2 B2 D F2

D F D' F' D' R' D2
R' U' R U' B U2 B' 
L U' L' U2 L' U2 L U2 B' U2 B
F' U F'
U' R U R' U L' U' L U L' U2 L
L2 D' L U2 L' D L U2 L
U2 R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2

that solve was very nice

new- R2 U L F R U' L F L B' R2 U B R L F U2 D2 B2 R2 B2 F2 L2 L' F R B' U2 F' L


----------



## ottozing (Mar 26, 2013)

Redkb method lololol

x y'
R U R' F R2 U' r B2 R2' (Red corners)
z U' M' U (GR)
x U M' U' (WR)
x U' M2' U (BR)
z U' R' U R' F U' R U F2 R2 (Orange corners)
y' z' L' U M2' U' (BO)
l U M2' U' (YO)
l2 U' M' U2 M U' (WO)
L' U' M2' U (GO setup)
M2' U M' U' (GO/YR)
R L2' x' M U2 M' U2 (EP)
M' U M' U M' U M' U2 M' U M' U M' U M' (EO)

Next - U' R F2 B' U D' L' U' L2 U R2 B2 L2 F2 R2 F U2 B' L2 F2 L2


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 26, 2013)

ZZ with insertions : 30 HTM 

B D' U' R' F L' D *// (7) EOL*
(R D2 R' U R D2) *// (13) 3-Corner cycle*
U2 R2 *// (15) pseudo right 223 block*
(D2 R U' R' D2 R) *// (21) 3-Corner cycle*
L U2 L U' L' U *// (27) left 223 block*
R2 U2 R2 *// (30) undo pseudo block*

NEXT = L U2 R2 F2 R F2 R B2 U2 L' R' D' U2 F R' U L R' D2 F' L2


----------



## DavidCubie (Mar 26, 2013)

Regular WCA scr (white top, green front)

Inspection: x2

Cross: u L R U' R' B2 F'
f2l#1: R U R' y' R' U R2 U R'
f2l#2: y' R U' R' R' U' R U' R' U' R
f2l#3: y R' U2 R L' U L
f2l#4: R' U R U2 R' U R

OLL: y R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R'
PLL: R U R'] y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2

NEXT: U B2 F2 R2 D2 U R2 D R2 B2 D F' R' D2 R' D2 F2 L D B D


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 26, 2013)

ZZ - 43 HTM 

R2 B F' L' F D' L D *// (8) EOL*
U2 R' U2 L2 *// (12) back-left 221 block *
R2 U2 R L U R2 U R U R2 U L' U R' U2 R *// (28) F2L - 1*
L U' L' U' L *// (33) Last pair*
R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2 U *// (43) COLL L - Solved.*

NEXT = D2 F' U2 B2 R2 B' D2 U2 R2 D2 U' F U2 R B' L B L' F L


----------



## TopCuber (Mar 26, 2013)

Fridrich:

cross: z2 F' L U' F U' F R' D2
pair #1: L' U' L U' L' U' L U' L' U L
pair #2: U2 R U R' U R U' R'
pair #3: y' L' U L2 U L' U' y' R U R' ( R' F R F' )

OLL: forced skip 

PLL: U2 [(F R U') (R' U' R U) (R' F') (R U R' U') (R' F R F')] U

NEXT: D' U2 R L' F' R' U F' D2 R U2 F' R' U' L D2 B U' F' B' R B2 D' F' B'


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 26, 2013)

ZZ - 38 HTM

x R B' L U L F' D *// (7) EOL*
U L' R U2 R2 U L2 U' R2 U R2 U2 L' U2 L U2 L' *// (24) F2L minus one pair*
R U R' U *// (28) almost solved*
R' D' r U2 r' D R2 U R' U *// (38) Pyjam-LL*

NEXT = L2 D2 U2 B2 R2 B' U2 F' R2 F D' F' R D2 F' R D' F2


----------



## ottozing (Mar 27, 2013)

x2 y'
L D' R D' R2' D2 (Cross)
U' L' U L (F2L-1)
R U R' U2 R U' R' (F2L-2)
U R' U' R (F2L-3)
U L U2 L' U y R' U' R (F2L-4)
U R' F R U R' F' R F U' F' (OLL)
U2 R2' u R' U R' U' R u' R' y' R' U R U' (PLL)

Next - U F2 R2 D B2 D2 R2 D' L2 D' F2 L D2 B' R' F' U R D2 L2 U'


----------



## Tenaji (Mar 27, 2013)

CFOP
x2
R F R D L D R2 D2 (Cross)
U' R' U R (F2L-1)
U2 L U' L2 U L (F2L-2)
y L' U' L U L' U' L (F2L-3)
y U2 R U' R' U2 R U2 R' U2 R U' R' (F2L-4)
U' R' U' F' U F R (OLL)
U l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 x' U2 (PLL)

Next - F2 R F2 R2 L D R D2 F' U F2 R D2 L F2 D' F L R2 D2 F' L D L B2


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 27, 2013)

ZZ - 45 HTM

L2 R F' D' R2 B' *// EOL*
L2 U2 L U' L *// back left 221 block + 1 pair*
U R2 U R2 U L *// left 223 block *
R' U' R U2 R2 L U' R2 U R *// right 223 block*
U2 L' U' L U' L' U' *// OLL Antisune*
L' U2 L U L' U2 R U' L U R'* // PLL J*

NEXT = D2 L2 D2 U L2 D' L2 F2 L2 R2 U' B F D' F' L2 R D L D2


----------



## Brest (Mar 27, 2013)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT = D2 L2 D2 U L2 D' L2 F2 L2 R2 U' B F D' F' L2 R D L D2



y' D2 F' D' R' D' M' U' r' F D'
d R' U' R
U2 L' U' L2 U' L' d L' U' L
F U' R U' R' U R U R' U2 R U2 R' U F' U'

Next: B D2 L2 D2 F' R2 U2 B D2 F' D2 L2 F L' D' U L D' U2 B2 R


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 27, 2013)

Brest said:


> B D2 L2 D2 F' R2 U2 B D2 F' D2 L2 F L' D' U L D' U2 B2 R



35 HTM : D R' B R2 B D2 B2 U R' U' R U F U' F' L2 D2 L U2 L' D2 L U L U' F2 U2 R U' R' U2 R U2 R' U2

NEXT : B L2 B L2 B2 R2 F' L2 B' L2 U2 L' F L2 F2 D B2 R D2 B' F'


----------



## Bruce6335 (Mar 28, 2013)

Pyjam; NEXT : B L2 B L2 B2 R2 F' L2 B' L2 U2 L' F L2 F2 D B2 R D2 B' F'[/QUOTE said:


> y` R U`R`y R U R`U`R U R`U2 F R U R’ U’ R U R’ U’ F’ x2 R U' R' U' F2 U' R U R' D R2 U2
> 
> NEXT2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U2 B2 U L2 F2 D B' D R' D R2 B D' U B R2


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 28, 2013)

Bruce6335 said:


> D2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U2 B2 U L2 F2 D B' D R' D R2 B D' U B R2



L R' U B' F' R F'
R' U R2 U L U' L U L2 U R U' L2 R U' R' U' R U2 R' U2 L'
y' R' U2 R U R' U R U'
R2 U R2' U' R2 U' D R2' U' R2 U R2 D

NEXT = D L2 F' R2 D' F B U2 F' L' D2 R' F2 R B2 L2 F2 B2 R' D2


----------



## mDiPalma (Mar 28, 2013)

L' F U2 F U' F' L2 B L D' F L F' x2 (xxeoline 13)
R U2 R' E2 L U' L' U R U R' D2 (interesting multislot 13)
y' F U R' U' R2 U' R2 U2 R F' L' U L U2 (14*)



F2 R2 B2 R2 D2 R2 B2 U' R D' U2 L' D' U' F D R' L2 D U' F' U F2 B2 D


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 28, 2013)

D B' L D F' R2 D'
U L U2 L U' L
R' U2 R
U2 L' R U L U' R' U' L
R' U L U' L'
F R B' R' F' R B U'

NEXT = F B U D B2 L' B2 L' F' R' F2 D2 B2 D L2 B2 U' R2 U' B2 U'


----------



## mDiPalma (Mar 28, 2013)

F L B L' F' L B' L' z' F' L' R' B' (magic EOLine 12)
U' L U' L2 U L' U L U' R2 z (left 10)
U' R U R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U R2 U' (right 11)

33 htm


R' L2 D2 L2 U2 L2 R D2 B2 F' U' F2 D B D2 B2 D' L' R F2 B' U2 F' R' F2


----------



## Smiles (Mar 30, 2013)

R' L2 D2 L2 U2 L2 R D2 B2 F' U' F2 D B D2 B2 D' L' R F2 B' U2 F' R' F2

R' F B D F' U F' // cross + setup
U L' U' L2 // F2L 1
F R' U' R U' F' L' / F2L 2 + setup
d R' U R' F R F' R // F2L 3 + setup
U' L' U L U L' U L // SV
M2 U' M2 U' M' U2 M2 U2 M' U // PLL

44 STM, 49 HTM

Next: L2 B2 L2 F U2 B2 L2 F' U2 F L' R' B' L' D2 F' U' L2 U2 L D'


----------



## ajayd (Mar 30, 2013)

L2 B2 L2 F U2 B2 L2 F' U2 F L' R' B' L' D2 F' U' L2 U2 L D'
Inspection: x2
Cross: R D F U L2 U L' B L
F2L 1: l U L F' L' U' l'
F2L 2: U2 L' U L U F U' F'
F2L 3: y2 U d R' U2 R d' R U R'
F2L 4: U2 F U2 F' U2 F' U' F
OLL: U M U R U R' U' R' F R F' M'
PLL: U2 Aa Perm
65 moves
next:Scramble: D2 U2 F R' D F' B L2 U' D2 B D' F' L2 D R' B' D2 F2 U' B' F D' U' F'


----------



## Brest (Mar 30, 2013)

ajayd said:


> next:Scramble: D2 U2 F R' D F' B L2 U' D2 B D' F' L2 D R' B' D2 F2 U' B' F D' U' F'



x2 F' L D R' D F
U L U' L F' L' F L'
R' U R U R' U' R2
y R U2 R' F'
U M2' U' M' U2' M U' M2'

Next: R2 U2 L' F2 D2 L' B2 L2 D2 F2 U2 B' R F D B2 L' B U' R B


----------



## ottozing (Mar 30, 2013)

x y2
B2' U r D F l u L' u' L2' l U' M' (XXcross)
R' U' R L' U2 L (F2L-1)
R' U2 R U' R' U' R (F2L-2)
F U R U' R' U R U' R' F' (OLL)
U R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U2' (PLL)

Next - B2 D2 F2 U B2 U' B2 D' L2 B2 R2 F D2 B D2 F2 L D' F2 D2 L


----------



## Bestsimple (Mar 30, 2013)

M2 D' U F U2 L' U F2 L F L M' F' L' F M2 F2 M F' L l' U R B' R' F R B R' F' M2 U M U M' U2 M' U2 M U' M2 U M U2 M2 U2 M'

Next B' R' F' L D2 L' F L2 D2 U' L' B D F D R L' U' R2 U' D L2 D2 U L'


----------



## Brest (Mar 30, 2013)

Bestsimple said:


> M2 D' U F U2 L' U F2 L F L M' F' L' F M2 F2 M F' L l' U R B' R' F R B R' F' M2 U M U M' U2 M' U2 M U' M2 U M U2 M2 U2 M'



http://tinyurl.com/algM2D-UFU2L-UF



Bestsimple said:


> Next B' R' F' L D2 L' F L2 D2 U' L' B D F D R L' U' R2 U' D L2 D2 U L'



B
D R D'
U r U r
U2 M2 U2 R U2 R' U R U2 R'
U' M U M'
U' M2 U
M2' U2 M U2 M

Next: B2 D2 F2 D R2 U' F2 U R2 B2 L2 U2 L' F' U' L' D' U2 B2 R2 D2


----------



## ottozing (Mar 30, 2013)

z
r u U2 R2 x U R' U2' R r U R' U' R U u R u' (XXXcross)
R' U R2 U' R U R U' (Last slot)
z U2 R' U R2 D r' U r D' R2' U' R (OLLCP)
R U R' U R' U' R2 U' R' U R' U R (EPLL)

Next - U2 L2 D F2 R2 U2 B2 U' B2 R2 U' L F R U' L2 D L F R2 U'


----------



## mDiPalma (Mar 30, 2013)

R F D L' B R2 F2 z' (eoline 7)
R U2 R' U' R U R' (right square 7)
L2 U L U L' (left square 5)
R' U R (right pair 3)
U2 L' U2 L U L' U' L U2 y' (left pair 9)
R U R' U R U2 R' (sune 7)

=38 htm on my first attempt at this scramble!

F2 B2 R2 L' F' L' B2 L' F2 L' D' L' F' D' L2 U R2 F2 U' L U F2 D' F2 R2


----------



## ottozing (Mar 30, 2013)

z'
L' R' U R' U' D' F' D' (EOcross)
L' U L (F2L1)
U' R' U2 R U R' U2 R2 U R' (F2L2)
U L U L' (F2L3)
U2 R U' R' U R U' R' (F2L4)
U R U' r' F R' F' r (OLL + AntiDiag)
U2 R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U (PLL)

Next - B2 F2 U' B2 L2 D B2 F2 D2 B2 U' B L D2 F' L2 U2 R' U' R' U2


----------



## Username (Mar 30, 2013)

ottozing said:


> Next - B2 F2 U' B2 L2 D B2 F2 D2 B2 U' B L D2 F' L2 U2 R' U' R' U2




x2 L' D' R2 F' U2 F' L
U R U R' U' R U R'
y' U2 R U R' U' R U R'
L' U L U2 y' R U R' y'
R U R' U' R U' R' U R U' R'
U r U R' U' r' R U R U' R'
U' x' R U' R D2 R' U R D2 R2

Next: U' B R' F' D B' U2 L2 B D' L2 U2 L' F2 B2 R U2 R B2 L' U2


----------



## ottozing (Mar 30, 2013)

z2
r U' x' U R2' D2 (1x2x3)
r2' U R U r2' (2x2x3)
U R F R F' R U' R2' (XXXcross)
U2 R U R' y U2 L' U L (OLS)
R2' u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R U (PLL)

Next - B2 R B2 R B2 D2 R2 D2 F2 U2 B2 D' R' F' L' B2 F' R U2 F U2


----------



## Schmidt (Mar 30, 2013)

ottozing said:


> Next - B2 R B2 R B2 D2 R2 D2 F2 U2 B2 D' R' F' L' B2 F' R U2 F U2


z2 y L B U R2 U2 L 
U' L U L' 
U' R' U R U' R' U' R 
U' R U' R' U R U' R' 
U' L' U L U' L' U L U M L' U L U' M' 
U F' L' U' L U F U F R U R' U' F'
L U2' L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2

Next: R' D2 L2 D2 F2 L2 U2 R' B2 U2 F' D R' F' D U B2 R F D2


----------



## cowabunga (Mar 30, 2013)

Schmidt said:


> Next: R' D2 L2 D2 F2 L2 U2 R' B2 U2 F' D R' F' D U B2 R F D2



R U2 F2 L U' M' U' x
U' r U' R U' R U R' U2 R U R U2 r' U' R
U R U2 R' U2 R' F R F'
M2 U M' U M' U2 M' U2 M U2 M2 U M' U2 M'

Next:  F' B2 D' R L2 B' R F' U L2 D2 L' D2 B2 U2 L' F2 R' F2 R


----------



## ottozing (Mar 30, 2013)

y2 x
L u' R U R F B' u (Cross)
U' F R' U' R y' R2' U R (F2L-1)
U' F U' F' (F2L-2)
U2 R U' R' U2 R U' R' (F2L-3)
U R' U2 R U' R' U' R (F2L-4)
U2 R' F2 r U r' F R (OLL)
U x' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' (CPLL)

Next - F L2 D2 U2 F' U2 L2 U2 B' R2 F' D' L' D U R' B2 D' F D2 B


----------



## cowabunga (Mar 30, 2013)

ottozing said:


> Next - F L2 D2 U2 F' U2 L2 U2 B' R2 F' D' L' D U R' B2 D' F D2 B



y2 x' 
D M' R' F z' D F2 D' U' L2 (xcross)
U' L' U L (2pair)
y' U' L' U L U' L' U' L (3pair)
y' L' U L U F U' F' (4pair)
U' F U R U' R' F' (OLL)
U2 R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L U (J perm)

Next: R L D' B R F2 L2 U R2 L F2 U2 B U2 F' R2 F D2 F' R2 B'


----------



## Smiles (Apr 7, 2013)

cowabunga said:


> Next: R L D' B R F2 L2 U R2 L F2 U2 B U2 F' R2 F D2 F' R2 B'



y'
R D F' R y' M' U M2 F // first block 8/8
l' U' M U' l M U L U2 L' U' L U l' // second block 14/22
L' U R U' L U R' // CMLL 7/29
U' M' U' M U M' U' M' // EO 8/37
U2 M' U2 M U M2 // LR 6/43
U M' U2 M' U2 // M slice 5/48

= 48 STM.

next: R2 D2 L2 F L2 D2 B' U2 F2 R D B L' F2 D B' R' B' L2 B'


----------



## ottozing (Apr 7, 2013)

D' r' F r2 B U2 (Cross)
U' R U D R' D' (F2L-1)
x' U R' U' (F2L-2)
U' R' U R U' R' U (F2L-3)
l' R' U' R2' R' F R F' z' (F2L-4)
U2' R' F R F' U2 R l U' R' U l' (OLL)
R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R (PLL)

Next - R2 U2 R D L' R B2 U2 F U' L U R' F2 R' U2 L2 R2 D2 R2 B2 F U D L'


----------



## Renslay (Apr 7, 2013)

> R2 U2 R D L' R B2 U2 F U' L U R' F2 R' U2 L2 R2 D2 R2 B2 F U D L'



43 STM

y' z R U2 R u2 U' B // First block 6/6
R2 U2 R' U' r2 U' r U' M R U M' U' r // Second block 14/20
U R U R' U R U L' U R' U' L // CMLL(H3) 12/32
U' M' U2 M' U' M U' M' U2 M' U2 // LSE 11/43
alg.garron.us

Next:
B2 U F' L2 F U2 R' D2 U F R2 D L' R2 U' F2 U B2 D B2 L' R' D' U F


----------



## mati1242 (Apr 7, 2013)

Renslay said:


> B2 U F' L2 F U2 R' D2 U F R2 D L' R2 U' F2 U B2 D B2 L' R' D' U F



Inspection: x2
Cross: D U L2 U2 F R'
1st F2L : U' L' U' L2 U L'
2nd F2L: U2 R U R2' U2 R
3rd F2L : y' U' R' F R F'
4th F2L : U' R' U R U' R' U' R
OLL: R' U' R' F R F' U R
PLL: U R' U' R y R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2

Next: F' R F L' B2 U2 L R' D2 B F' R' B' L U L R' B D2 U' R2 B' U' D L


----------



## Brest (Apr 7, 2013)

mati1242 said:


> Next: F' R F L' B2 U2 L R' D2 B F' R' B' L U L R' B D2 U' R2 B' U' D L



y' D R2' F' R2 F2 B'
R2' U' R U' R' U R
L U L' U L U' L'
d' F U2 R U' R' F'
U R' U' R U' R' U' R2 D r' U2 r D' R2 U' R U

Next: F2 L' D2 R' U2 R' B2 L2 R' F2 D' B F' U' F R D L B U F'


----------



## rah4927 (Apr 7, 2013)

Brest said:


> Next: F2 L' D2 R' U2 R' B2 L2 R' F2 D' B F' U' F R D L B U F'



F' L F2 U' R' F D
R2 F R2 F'
L' U LU R'U'R
L' U L U'L'UL
F'L'U'LU L'U'LUF
R2 u'R U'R U R' u R2 y' R' U R

NEXT: B R' B F D2 R2 L' F2 D R2 D' L2 B' R F B D2 R F' R2 D


----------



## Brest (Apr 7, 2013)

rah4927 said:


> NEXT: B R' B F D2 R2 L' F2 D R2 D' L2 B' R F B D2 R F' R2 D



x2 U' F' L' F U2 B' M' U' r'
D' R U R' u
U F U R U' R' F' U R' U' R
F R U' R' F'
U F U F' R' U F U2 F' U' R

Next: D2 R2 B L2 F' U2 F' D2 B2 D2 L2 R D' B F2 L' R2 B R F' L2


----------



## ottozing (Apr 7, 2013)

U F R' U' y R D2'
L' R' F R U' y' R' U2 F R2
U' R' F U' F' R
F r' F' r U r U' r'
U R U2 R2' U' R2 U' R2' U2' R
U R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U2'

Next - D2 B D' B2 R D2 B2 F U D2 R2 D U B' F R2 L' D B2 D' L' R F' R U2


----------



## Brest (Apr 7, 2013)

ottozing said:


> Next - D2 B D' B2 R D2 B2 F U D2 R2 D U B' F R2 L' D B2 D' L' R F' R U2



M2' U' R U' R D
R' U R
U2 L' U' L R U' R'
D L' U2 L D'
U L U f R U R' U' f' L' U L U' L'
R' U2 R U R' U R2 U' L' U R' U' L U

Next: F L2 U2 L2 D2 B U2 B' D2 U2 R' U2 L2 B' U' L' D F D B2


----------



## Schmidt (Apr 7, 2013)

Brest said:


> Next: F L2 U2 L2 D2 B U2 B' D2 U2 R' U2 L2 B' U' L' D F D B2



x2 y' D' L' R' U' R' U' F D'
U2 R U R2 
U2 R U L' U' L 
U' L U2 R' U R U2 R' U R 
U L' d L' U' L 
U R' F R2 B' R2' F' R2 B R'
L' U' L U L F' L2' U L U L' U' L F' U'

Next: B U R2 F D' R2 F2 R' F U L B F2 U' R' L D2 B2 D R2 B' U' D' F L


----------



## Renslay (Apr 7, 2013)

> B U R2 F D' R2 F2 R' F U L B F2 U' R' L D2 B2 D R2 B' U' D' F L



x' y B' U' F u2 R' F2 R F2 // First block 8/8
R' U' R r U2 R' U' r2 R U' R' U' R U2 R' U' r U r' // Second block 19/27
U F R U R' U' F' // CMLL 7/34
U' M U2 M2 U M U2 M2 // LSE 8/42

alg.garron.us

Next:
U' L2 U B' R' L2 U' B U2 L2 R F2 D2 R F' R2 B D' F U F2 B2 D F' D


----------



## rah4927 (Apr 7, 2013)

Next:
U' L2 U B' R' L2 U' B U2 L2 R F2 D2 R F' R2 B D' F U F2 B2 D F' D[/QUOTE]

F2 u B' u R' D
L' U' L U' L'U' L
L2 u L2 u' L2
y U R U R'
U L' U' L U' L' U2 L
U R' F RUR'U' F' U R
U2 x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 U'

NEXT:U D2 B' R D' U2 F2 L2 D' U' B D' B U R B' U2 L2 B' D' R D L F' U


----------



## mDiPalma (Apr 7, 2013)

D R' L' U B' U B R' L2 D L R2 F R' x2 y 
R' U R2 U R2 U2 R U' R' U' x' z' 
R U' R' U R U2 R' U' R U R' U' F' U2 

37 htm petrus

L2 B L2 D L' U F2 B' L2 B F L2 F2 R' D' L' F R U F' R2 B' U' F'


----------



## Renslay (Apr 7, 2013)

mDiPalma said:


> L2 B L2 D L' U F2 B' L2 B F L2 F2 R' D' L' F R U F' R2 B' U' F'



45 STM Roux

y z' F u2 F2 U2 x // First block 4/4
R2 U M' U R U M2 U' R U' R U R' U R U r' // Second block 17/21
F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' // CMLL 10/31
M' U' M' U2 M' U M' U M2 U' M' U2 M' U2 // LSE 14/45

alg.garron.us

Next:
L' B2 L B' R2 U F2 B D R2 D' L F' U B R F2 L U2 R B2 R2 U L' R2


----------



## rah4927 (Apr 8, 2013)

Next:
L' B2 L B' R2 U F2 B D R2 D' L F' U B R F2 L U2 R B2 R2 U L' R2[/QUOTE]

u R' B' L F' L U' F - X CROSS
L U' L' U2 R' U' R
u' L' U2 L u 
L U2 L' U' L U' L' UL U' L'
U r U R' U' r' F R F'
[R' U R' d'] [R' F'] [R2 U' R' U] [R' F R F]

NEXT: F2 B2 D' U' R' L2 F2 D2 F' L2 F L' D' F U2 L' B R' L2 B U R' L D R


----------



## Renslay (Apr 8, 2013)

rah4927 said:


> u R' B' L F' L U' F - X CROSS
> L U' L U2 R' U' R
> u' L' U2 L u
> L U2 L' U' L U' L' UL U' L'
> ...



Wrong.


----------



## rah4927 (Apr 8, 2013)

Renslay said:


> Wrong.



Fixed it.


----------



## cowabunga (Apr 8, 2013)

x' 
F U2 L D' U R2 U2 B2 (FB)8/8 
U R U R' U' r U2 R U R' (SB)10/18 
F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' (CMLL)10/28 
U M' U M' U M U M' U M' U2 M' U M2 U2 (L6E)15/43

Next: R2 F2 D2 B U2 F R2 D2 R2 U B F U' F' L2 B D' L' R B'


----------



## rah4927 (Apr 9, 2013)

cowabunga said:


> Next: R2 F2 D2 B U2 F R2 D2 R2 U B F U' F' L2 B D' L' R B'



U2 B D2 R u2 F' u' U2 L
F' L F L'
U R' F R F'
d R' U' R
y U2 L' U L U2 L' U' L
[U'] (R U2') (R2' U') (R2 U') (R2' U2' R)
U' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2

NEXT: D L U' L2 B2 U F2 B U2 B' D2 B2 U2 R D2 F' B' D' U2 L' R' F' R2 U2 B


----------



## Brest (Apr 9, 2013)

rah4927 said:


> NEXT: D L U' L2 B2 U F2 B U2 B' D2 B2 U2 R D2 F' B' D' U2 L' R' F' R2 U2 B



U' F' U R B R U2 // 2x2x2
U R' D R2 U' B D B // psuedo F2L-1

switch to inverse
B' D' B' U R2 D' R U R' B' R' U' F U // premoves
B' U2 R2 F R L U2 D B F D2 R' U2 B2 D2 B U2 B' F2 U' B2 L2 U L' D' // inverse scramble

B R2 D2 F D F' // EOLS
F' R' F R' F' R2 F R // leave 3 edges

skeleton:
U' F' (#) U R B R U' R' D R2 U' B D B
R' F' R2 F R F' R F2 D' F' D2 R2 B'

F' U' S2 U F U' S2 U // insert at #

solution:
U' F2 U' F2 B2 D F D' F2 B2 U2 R B R U' R' D R2 U' B D B R' F' R2 F R F' R F2 D' F' D2 R2 B' (35)

Next: B2 D2 B2 L' F2 R' F2 L2 D2 R' F' L D' R' D B2 D' B' R' D F2


----------



## cowabunga (Apr 9, 2013)

U R2 L' F U' F2 D' B2 D2 L2 B M2 (2X2X3)
x2 R U' R2 F' R (EO)
y' U R U2 R' U' R2 U2 R' U R' U R U2 R' U' R (F2L)
L' U2 L U2 R U' L' U R' L U2 (COLL)

Next: R2 F U2 L2 F U2 B' L2 B2 F' D L F' U R2 U R F U' R2


----------



## rah4927 (Apr 9, 2013)

Next: R2 F U2 L2 F U2 B' L2 B2 F' D L F' U R2 U R F U' R2[/QUOTE]

CROSS ON LEFT :L U L' F' r U' L2

1ST PAIR: R2 D R' D' R' D R' D' R D R' D'
2ND PAIR' R D U' R U

2ND CROSS:R x' 
3RD PAIR:U2 R U R'
4TH PAIR:U R' U R U2 R' U' R
OLL: U2 (r U r') (R U R' U') (r U' r')
PLL:[R' U L'] [U2 R U' R' U2] [R L U'] U2

REMARKS:I don;t even know why I bothered to make two crosses,first on left and then make sure I end up with a double x cross on bottom [ R x'].Wouldn't have done it if it was a timed solve


----------



## Pyjam (Apr 9, 2013)

cowabunga said:


> Next: R2 F U2 L2 F U2 B' L2 B2 F' D L F' U R2 U R F U' R2



B U' B R L' U' L' D' *// (8) EOL *
L' R' U' R2 U' L' R U2 R' U' L' *// (19) Left 223 block*
R2 U R U R U R' U *// (27) Right back 221 block + 1 last pair*
R F R U R U' R' F *// (35) F2L + OLL*
U' M' U2 r U' (x') R U2 r' U r' R2 U2 R2 F *// (50) PLL F*

NEXT = *B2 R2 D B' R B' D' F R2 B D' L2 D L2 F2 L2 D' B2 L2 D2 F2*


----------



## Bozoli196 (Apr 9, 2013)

*R2 F' L' F' R D F' U F D2 B R B2 D' B D' L2 F U2 R D L2 U2 R2 D'*

Cross: D2 L F2' L F R B' R' 
1st pair: R' U2 R2 U R'
2nd pair: U' B' U' B 
3rd pair: U F U F' B U' B'
4th pair: U' L' U2 L U' L' U L
OLL: R' U' R U' R' U2 R F R U R' U' F'
PLL: y2 L2 u' L U' L U L' u L2 y' R U' R'


----------



## Renslay (Apr 9, 2013)

Bozoli196 said:


> *R2 F' L' F' R D F' U F D2 B R B2 D' B D' L2 F U2 R D L2 U2 R2 D'*



43 STM

y x2 R r F2 u r' U2 R' F // First block 8/8
U2 M' R' U2 r' U' R2 U' r' U2 r U r' // Second block 13/21
U' R' U2 R B' R B R' U R' U R // CMLL 12/33
U M U' M' U' M2 U' M' U2 M' // LSE 10/43

alg.garron.us

Next: L' F L B2 F L' R' D' R U2 R2 L B L' B' L' B' R B' R' U' L2 B D U'


----------



## CoryThigpen (Apr 9, 2013)

L' F L B2 F L' R' D' R U2 R2 L B L' B' L' B' R B' R' U' L2 B D U'

x’ U D’ R’ F B D (cross)
U R U’ R’ U2 L’ U’ L (1st pair)
U’ R U2 R’ U’ L U L’ (2nd pair)
U R U2 R’ U R U’ R’ (3rd pair)
U2 R’ U2 R U’ y R U R’ (4th pair)
L’ U R U’ L U R’ (Niklas/COLL)
R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R (PLL)
U’ (AUF)

Next: F L' F' R' L2 F2 L2 B2 L U2 L2 D2 U2 F U2 F' B R2 L F' B' U B R F'


----------



## Pyjam (Apr 9, 2013)

CoryThigpen said:


> Next: F L' F' R' L2 F2 L2 B2 L U2 L2 D2 U2 F U2 F' B R2 L F' B' U B R F'



R D B' R F' R' D *// (7) EOL *
U2 L' U' L2 U L2 U2 L' U' L U' L2 *// (19) Left 223 block*
R U2 R' U' R' U' R' U R *// (28) 221 block + 1 pair*
U' L U' R' U R *// (34) phasing + corner cycle*
U L' U' L' U2 L U L' U L2 U2 L' *// (46) ZZLL Pi*

Next : *L2 D2 B' U2 L2 B' D2 B' L2 B U B2 L R B R U B F2*


----------



## Smiles (Apr 9, 2013)

L' B2 L B' R2 U F2 B D R2 D' L F' U B R F2 L U2 R B2 R2 U L' R2
(accidentally took a scramble from 2 pages back)

y' z'
M D' L y' L' U2 L2 U r' U F' U R2 r' U M' R' U' R *// F2B 18/18*
F' U' L' U L U' L' U2 L U L' U' L F *// COLL 14/32*
U M' U M
U' M' U2 M'
U' M' U2 M U2 M2 *// LSE 14/46*

= 46 STM

Next: D' L2 B2 D2 U L2 D F2 D F2 U2 R D2 L F2 D' B F L' R U2


----------



## cowabunga (Apr 9, 2013)

Smiles said:


> Next: D' L2 B2 D2 U L2 D F2 D F2 U2 R D2 L F2 D' B F L' R U2



y' x' 
B U' L2 B D' U r B' (FB) 8/8
U R' U2 R M U' M' U' (SB) 8/16
R2 U2' R' U' R U' R' (CMLL) 7/23
M' U' M U' M' U M U2 M2 U' L2 M U2 M U2 (L6E) 15/38

Next: D2 F D2 U2 L2 U2 F D2 B' R2 B2 R' D L2 R2 B2 L2 D U L' B


----------



## Renslay (Apr 9, 2013)

cowabunga said:


> Next: D2 F D2 U2 L2 U2 F D2 B' R2 B2 R' D L2 R2 B2 L2 D U L' B



44 STM

y z R U' R U2 x' r' U' R' r' B' // First block 9/9
R' U' F R' F' M' U2 M2 U' r // Second block 10/19
R U R' U R U L' U R' U' L // CMLL 11/30
U M' U M' U2 M' U2 M' U' M U2 M' U2 M2 // LSE 14/44

alg.garron.us

Next: D B2 D' R L' U2 D B' R U2 F' R' D' F2 B' U F' D2 L U R2 F2 R2 F' B'


----------



## cowabunga (Apr 10, 2013)

Renslay said:


> Next: D B2 D' R L' U2 D B' R U2 F' R' D' F2 B' U F' D2 L U R2 F2 R2 F' B'



y2 x
F l F2 U' R2 r B' (FB) 7/7
F' U' F U2 R U2 r2 R' U r (SB) 10/17
U2 R U' L' U R' U' L (CMLL) 8/25
U M' U M' U M U' M' U' M' U2 M U M2 U2 (L6E) 15/40

Next: B2 L' B2 D2 L' D2 B2 L' U2 F2 L D' U R' D U2 F' L' U2 B


----------



## Renslay (Apr 10, 2013)

cowabunga said:


> Next: B2 L' B2 D2 L' D2 B2 L' U2 F2 L D' U R' D U2 F' L' U2 B



STM 38

z' x' U2 u F u F2 // First block 5/5
U' r U' r' U' R U R2 U M' U2 r' U' R // Pseudo second block 14/19
F R' F' R U R U' R' // CMLL 8/27
U M U M2 U M2 U2 M U2 R' L' // LSE 11/38

alg.garron.us

Next: F' L' U2 D' R' F' R2 L2 B F D2 B2 D' L' U R B2 R' B2 D R D' U L' R


----------



## cowabunga (Apr 10, 2013)

Renslay said:


> Next: F' L' U2 D' R' F' R2 L2 B F D2 B2 D' L' U R B2 R' B2 D R D' U L' R



y2 x'
R L B' U' R U2 F2 (FB) 7/7
R' U' R' M2 U R2 U2 r2 U' R' U2 M R U R' (SB) 15/22
U R' U' R U' R B' R' B R' U2 R (CMLL) 12/34
M' U' M' U M2 U (L6E) 6/40

Next: L2 B2 F2 D F2 U2 R2 B2 F2 D U' R' F2 U' F' U2 B D' R D F


----------



## Pyjam (Apr 10, 2013)

R B2 R B L R D // (7) EOL
U2 R U' R' U' L' U' L' U2 R' U2 L' // (19) Left 223 block
U' R' U' R U' R U' R' U' R' // (29) Right 223 block
L U' R' U L' U' R // (36) OLL
r2 F2' r' U' r F2' r' U r' U' // (46) PLL A

NEXT : R F B2 U F2 L D2 R2 B D' B2 R F2 U2 L F2 R2 L' F2 D2 R'


----------



## Renslay (Apr 10, 2013)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : R F B2 U F2 L D2 R2 B D' B2 R F2 U2 L F2 R2 L' F2 D2 R'



43 STM

y2 x u r' u2 M' U R B' // First block 7/7
M' r U R' U M' U R U2 R2 U2 R' // Second block 12/19
F' r U R' U' r' F R // CMLL 8/27
M' U M' U2 M' U M U' M' U2 M U' E2 M E2 M' // LSE 16/43

alg.garron.us

NEXT: F' D' B F2 D2 F' B U D B2 D R D2 U' R2 B2 U2 R D' R F U L R2 U


----------



## DavidCubie (Apr 10, 2013)

Inspection: x2

Cross: u2 B U' F2
f2l 1#: y' R' U R2 U R'
f2l 2#: L U' L' R' U' R
f2l 3#: y2 R U2 R' U2 R U' R'
f2l 4#: y R U' R' U' R U' R' U y' R' U' R

OLL: y' (R U R' U') M' (U R U' r') (R U R' U') M' (U R U' r')
PLL: y2 [R' U L'] [U2 R U' R' U2] [R L U'] U

next: F' B' L' U D2 R F U' B' D' R2 F2 U B2 R2 L2 U' B2 R2 D'


----------



## cowabunga (Apr 10, 2013)

z2
F D' F2 B' U B' L D L R2 B L2 (2X2X3) 12/12
z' R U R2 F R (EO) 5/17
y' U R' U' R' U2 R2 U2 R U2 R' U' R (F2L) 12/29
U2 R' U' R U' L U' R' U L' U2 R (COLL) 12/41
y U M2 U M' U2 M U M2 (EPLL) 8/49

Next: L2 U2 B2 U2 F2 U' L2 U B2 R2 U2 L' F' U' L' B' R' D' B2 L' U


----------



## Renslay (Apr 10, 2013)

cowabunga said:


> Next: L2 U2 B2 U2 F2 U' L2 U B2 R2 U2 L' F' U' L' B' R' D' B2 L' U



48 STM

y' U M2 r' F2 E' F M2 U' x // First block 8/8
M U r' U R U2 R U2 R B U B' // Second block 12/20
U2 x' R U' R' U2 R' D R U2 R' D' R2 U R' x // CMLL 14/34
U M U' M' U M' U2 M2 U M2 U2 M' U2 M' // LSE 14/48

alg.garron.us

NEXT: D L D' L' F2 R D' R' D F' L2 R2 B L2 D' R' B' F2 D2 B R D' U2 R B2


----------



## cheeselover (Apr 10, 2013)

cowabunga said:


> z2
> F D' F2 B' U B' L D L R2 B L2 (2X2X2) 12/12
> z' R U R2 F R (EO) 5/17
> y' U R' U' R' U2 R2 U2 R U2 R' U' R (F2L) 12/29
> ...



Was this a petrus solve? It looked really cool to execute!


----------



## Cubenovice (Apr 10, 2013)

Renslay said:


> NEXT: D L D' L' F2 R D' R' D F' L2 R2 B L2 D' R' B' F2 D2 B R D' U2 R B2



normal: L' B' L2 - first block - 3
switch to inverse with premoves L2 B L
R' F' R' D' R' D F - second block (pseudo) add premove D - 11
B R B' R B R2 B' R - CMLL - 19
who can finish the LSE in a nice way?

edit for those unfamiliar with premoves: to get to this last six edges you have to perform:
D L2 B L followed by the inverse scramble
R' F' R' D' R' D F - second block 
B R B' R B R2 B' R - CMLL

edit:
Kirjava LSE:
z' M' U2 M' U' M' U M U M' U M2 U M U'

next: F U' F2 D' B U R' F' L D' R' U' L U B' D2 R' F U2 D2


----------



## cowabunga (Apr 10, 2013)

cheeselover said:


> Was this a petrus solve? It looked really cool to execute!



Yes petrus is fun


----------



## Renslay (Apr 10, 2013)

cowabunga said:


> Yes petrus is fun



Hm, I think I try it neyt time, as well as a few other methods.


----------



## Pyjam (Apr 11, 2013)

Cubenovice said:


> next: F U' F2 D' B U R' F' L D' R' U' L U B' D2 R' F U2 D2



*ZZ with 12 bad edges. Thanks !* 

D L F U R D B L' F *// (9) EOL*
R2 U' R L2 U R2 *// (15) RB 221 block *
U L U2 L' U L' *// (21) LF 221 block*
R' U L' U' R U R' *// (28) Right 223 block completed*
L U' L' U2 L *U' L'* *// (33) F2L completed*
*U L* *// Setup for PLL R*
*L' U' L U* U L U2 R' L2 U L U' L R U2 L' *// (45) PLL R with 8 moves cancelled* 
U2 L' *// (47) undo setup*

NEXT : D' B L2 U F R F' D F' U F2 R2 U B2 U F2 B2 U' B2 U'


----------



## rah4927 (Apr 11, 2013)

NEXT : D' B L2 U F R F' D F' U F2 R2 U B2 U F2 B2 U' B2 U'[/QUOTE]

R F U' L' D' R
L F' L2 F' L' U L
y' M' U' M
L' U' L U R' U' R
y' R U R' U R U R'
y' [R' U2 R' d'] [R' F'] [R2 U' R' U] [R' F R U' F] U'

NEXT: D' R2 L' F2 R' L U2 F' B D U F' R2 F L2 U2 D' B L' F' L2 D' U2 R2 U'


----------



## DavidCubie (Apr 11, 2013)

Inspection: x2 

cross: U2 R' L2 U B2 y2 R' u R' u' (too long cross)
f2l 1#: R U' R' L U' L' y U' R' U' R
f2l 2#: R U' R' L' U L
f2l 3#: d' R' U2 R U2 R' U R
f2l 4#: y' R U' R' U' R U' R' U y' R' U' R

OLL: y' F U R U' R' F' R U2' R2' U' R2 U' R2' U2 R
PLL: y' [L U2' L' U2'] [L F'] [L' U' L U] [L F] L2' U (i hate that R perm) 

next: F' R2 L U R U' B L2 D' R' L2 B2 U2 L F2 B2 U2 F2 B2 R


----------



## Renslay (Apr 11, 2013)

DavidCubie said:


> next: F' R2 L U R U' B L2 D' R' L2 B2 U2 L F2 B2 U2 F2 B2 R



39 STM

y' z U' R' U2 L D' M B R' B U x' // First block 10/10 (Preserve some second block pairs)
R U' R' U r U R2 // Second block 7/17 (ended with R, CMLL starts with R -> R2)
U2 R' F R' F' R U' R U' r' // 10/27
U' M' U' M U2 M' U' M2 U2 M' U2 M // LSE 12/39

alg.garron.us

Next: D2 L2 U' R' U' B L2 U2 R' B R' F B2 U' R D' U2 F U R2 L' B2 L' B R


----------



## Pyjam (Apr 11, 2013)

rah4927 said:


> NEXT: D' R2 L' F2 R' L U2 F' B D U F' R2 F L2 U2 D' B L' F' L2 D' U2 R2 U'



R' B' R2 D F D2 R2 D *// (8) EOL*
R2 U L2 R U L' U2 L U' L' *// (18) Left 223 block*
R' U' R2 U2 R2 U' R U2 R'* // (27) Right back 221 block + last pair*
U L' U2 R U R' U2 L *// (35) Winter*
U2 R' F' R U R2' U' R' F R U' R2' U R2 U R2' *// (51) Wonderful PLL Y*


I didn't see the last page. :fp



> D2 L2 U' R' U' B L2 U2 R' B R' F B2 U' R D' U2 F U R2 L' B2 L' B R



B' R L' F' L' D *// (6) EOL*
U R2 L' U' L2 R' U' R U' R' U L *// (18) Left 223 block*
U R' U2 R2 U R2 U' R U R' U R U' R' U' R U' R' * // (36) F2L + phasing*
L U L' F' L2 D L' U' L D' L2 U F U * // (50) ZZLL*


NEXT : D' L2 B2 D F2 L2 U' F2 D L2 F2 R' D F' D2 L2 U2 L' U' F'


----------



## Cubenovice (Apr 11, 2013)

Pyjam said:


> *ZZ with 12 bad edges. Thanks !*



I see you like this scramble just as much as I do 
This is the infamous "hardest scramble" from the study that determined god's number to be 20.


----------



## Pyjam (Apr 11, 2013)

DavidCubie said:


> PLL: y' [L U2' L' U2'] [L F'] [L' U' L U] [L F] L2' U (i hate that R perm)


Awful ! 

U2 (R U2' R' U2') (l U' l' U') (R U R B R2')
U (R U' R' U') (R U R) (D R' U' R D') (R' U2' R')



Cubenovice said:


> I see you like this scramble just as much as I do
> This is the infamous "hardest scramble" from the study that determined god's number to be 20.



Yes ! Not only the EO was horrible but the following F2L was horrible too !

Fortunately, for my solace, I found this 8 moves cancellation in the last layer.


----------



## Renslay (Apr 11, 2013)

Cubenovice said:


> I see you like this scramble just as much as I do
> This is the infamous "hardest scramble" from the study that determined god's number to be 20.



I had to try that. 

Scramble: F U' F2 D' B U R' F' L D' R' U' L U B' D2 R' F U2 D2

43 STM

z' B' M2 U B D' F2 U2 F' U // First block 9/9
L' U M' R F R F' R2 U' M U2 M' U' R' // Second block 14/23 
U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R // CMLL 8/31
U M U2 M' U' M2 U' M' U2 M U2 M' // LSE 12/43

alg.garron.us

Indeed an aweful start... and a tricky sequel. The rests quite good.


----------



## Pyjam (Apr 11, 2013)

Remember, next = D' L2 B2 D F2 L2 U' F2 D L2 F2 R' D F' D2 L2 U2 L' U' F'


----------



## Cubenovice (Apr 11, 2013)

yeah but that scramle is also "strange"...


----------



## Renslay (Apr 11, 2013)

Pyjam said:


> Remember, next = D' L2 B2 D F2 L2 U' F2 D L2 F2 R' D F' D2 L2 U2 L' U' F'



49 STM

y2 z' R2 U M' F' L U M' U x // First block 8/8
R' U' M U2 R' U' R' U M' R' U r // Second block 12/20
U2 x' R U' R' U2 R' D R U2 R' D' R2 U R' x // CMLL 14/34
M2 U' M' U' M' U M U2 M' U' M2 U2 M' U2 M' // LSE 15/49

alg.garron.us

Next: F L F' D2 U' B U D F2 B2 D2 U2 B2 R2 L' D F2 R2 L2 F U' F2 U' R2 D


----------



## Brest (Apr 11, 2013)

Renslay said:


> Next: F L F' D2 U' B U D F2 B2 D2 U2 B2 R2 L' D F2 R2 L2 F U' F2 U' R2 D



z2 R D' R' D' R' D2
U R U' R2' U R
U' L' U L
y U2 R' L' U2 R U L
U' R U' L' U R' U' L F' L' U' L U F

Next: B U2 B U2 B2 L2 D2 L2 U2 F R2 B2 R' U' L' B' L B2 D2 L F


----------



## Pyjam (Apr 11, 2013)

B' U2 L U F R2 D'
U2 L U' D2 L2
R' U R' U2 R U R
U R' U2
F L' B L F' L' B'
F' R U R' U' R' F R U2

NEXT : L D2 R2 D2 F2 R' B2 R D2 R2 D L2 U2 B' F R' U2 B L2 D'


----------



## mDiPalma (Apr 11, 2013)

@Brest

D2 F' D U B' U2 
B D B' L B L B F L' F' L D L D L' D'
z R U' R' U F' r U' r' F2 R' F R F'

@Pyjam

B D L D R L U' r2 b R' U R U R' D B D' x'
R' U R2 U R U2 R' U
R U R B' R2 U R U R' U' R B 

Next: D' U' L' F' D B2 D' B2 F2 D U L2 U2 F2 D' U2 B F' L' D U2 L D2 B' R'


----------



## Pyjam (Apr 12, 2013)

mDiPalma said:


> D' U' L' F' D B2 D' B2 F2 D U L2 U2 F2 D' U2 B F' L' D U2 L D2 B' R'


D R U' R' D' R2 F L' B L F' D' L U' L' D U' R D' B2 *// (20) EOL + 221 block + some corner cycles*
F2 L' F2 U R U L *// (27) Left 223 block*
R' U' R U' R' *// (32) Done*

NEXT : L' B2 U2 R U2 F2 R' U2 R' F2 R F' R' D' B U B' F' U F


----------



## Brest (Apr 12, 2013)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : L' B2 U2 R U2 F2 R' U2 R' F2 R F' R' D' B U B' F' U F



Linear FMC

U' F R D' B
L' F' L2
D2 L D
R F' U R
L' U L
U B U2 B' R' U R
F R B R' F' R B' R'

Next: F2 R2 B2 R F2 D2 L2 B2 R U2 R2 B' F L B U2 F U F2 L' F2


----------



## Pyjam (Apr 12, 2013)

Well done !

U' B' R U2 L' B'
U' R2 U R (U') L2 U2 L
U' L (R U) R U2 L'
U R U' R2 U2 L U' R' U R L'
y' R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2

NEXT : B2 D2 B2 F2 R2 F2 L' F2 L D2 R2 U R D2 R D2 F' L U2 F2


----------



## rah4927 (Apr 12, 2013)

NEXT : B2 D2 B2 F2 R2 F2 L' F2 L D2 R2 U R D2 R D2 F' L U2 F2[/QUOTE]

L2 B u' F u 
y' U R U' R' U R U R'
U2 L U2 L' U2 L U' L'
U y' L U' L'
U' R U' R' U R U ' R' U R U R'
U' R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U'

nEXT:U2 R2 D F2 D' R L F' B' D B R L F2 D2 R' D B' U' L' F2 U2 L2 D F


----------



## cowabunga (Apr 12, 2013)

R' D' F D' L2 F2 D F (FB) 8/8
R' U2 R2 r' U2 M2 U r (SB) 8/16
U R' U L U' R U' L' U' L U' L' (CMLL) 12/28
M' U2 M U2 M' U' M' U M' U2 M U M2 (L6E) 13/41

Next: U' B2 R2 F' L2 D2 R U' R2 F B2 R2 D2 L B2 L B2 R2 D2 R'


----------



## kasochi (Apr 12, 2013)

> Next: U' B2 R2 F' L2 D2 R U' R2 F B2 R2 D2 L B2 L B2 R2 D2 R'



y z // inspection
B' L2 u r' U' R' F // FB
R' U R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R U2 R' U' r U r' // SB
U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R // CMLL
U' M' U M' U2 M' U M U M' U M' U2 M2 U u2 M u2 M // LSE

alg.garron.us

next: D B U' B R' D2 B' U2 R' F2 U2 F' D2 B' U2 D2 R2 B' U2 D2


----------



## mDiPalma (Apr 12, 2013)

@D B U' B R' D2 B' U2 R' F2 U2 F' D2 B' U2 D2 R2 B' U2 D2 

r' D2 R r U' r2 U2 F L U2 F2 U' B' U F2 U' B L2
U' R U R'
U2 F2 U2 F2 U2 F'

=28 htm

L B F2 U2 R2 L' B2 L U2 B2 D2 U R B' F2 L2 F' R' B2 U L U' L2 B' U2


----------



## cowabunga (Apr 12, 2013)

z
E L D' r U2 R B (1x2x3) 7/7
R' F R F' U2 R2 U L2 (2x2x3) 8/15
y' x2 R' F2 R2 U2 R' (EO) 5/20
y' R2 U R2 U2 R' U' R (F2L) 7/27
U2 B L F' L' B' L F L' (COLL) 9/36
U' M2 U M' U2 M U M2 U2 (EPLL) 9/45

Next: B' L2 B D2 F2 L2 B R2 D2 B2 L2 R B' R' U' F D F2 U F2


----------



## Cubenovice (Apr 12, 2013)

mDiPalma said:


> L B F2 U2 R2 L' B2 L U2 B2 D2 U R B' F2 L2 F' R' B2 U L U' L2 B' U2



Human Thistlethwaite

D2 F' U2 D R' F - EO - 6
R' D L U' R U - edges UD - 12
L U' R D2 R' U' L B2 - CO and separation - 20
R2 D2 L D2 L2 B2 L *B2* - pair up corners - 28
*B* F' U2 B' F *R2* - fix bad edges - 33
*R2* L' U2 L2 R2 *D2* - edge play - 37
*D2* F2 R2 F2 D2 L2 B2 L2 - edge play - 43

Edit: Ninja'd by cowabunga

Next:


cowabunga said:


> Next: B' L2 B D2 F2 L2 B R2 D2 B2 L2 R B' R' U' F D F2 U F2


----------



## cowabunga (Apr 12, 2013)

Cubenovice said:


> Human Thistlethwaite
> 
> D2 F' U2 D R' F - EO - 6
> R' D L U' R U - edges UD - 12
> ...



I remove my post. I like your solve


----------



## Pyjam (Apr 13, 2013)

> Next: B' L2 B D2 F2 L2 B R2 D2 B2 L2 R B' R' U' F D F2 U F2



L B' U L2 F' D' *// 6: EOL*
R2 U' R U2 R' L U2 R' U' R' *// 16: Right 223 block*
U' L' U L U' L2' U R' U L U' R U' L' U L *// 32: Left 223 block with corner cycles*
U' L' U2 L U L' U L *// 40: Last layer*

NEXT : L F2 R B2 L' D2 F2 L' D2 F2 L2 B' R' F U' B D' R2 B' L' U


----------



## ottozing (Apr 13, 2013)

x y
R U F2 R' u2 (First block)
R U R U R2' U' r U R' U2 r' M U' r (Second block)
r2' D' r U r' D r2 U' r' U' r (CMLL)
M U M U2 M U M' (EO)
U M' U2 M' U (UL UR)
M' U2 M' U2 (EP)

Next - D2 B' L' F2 L' D R' F U2 L D B2 L2 B2 D' B2 D R2 L2 U2


----------



## Pyjam (Apr 13, 2013)

F' L2 R2 D' R2 B'
U L R' U2 L U L U' R U2 L
R' U R U R U2
R' U R' U R U' R' U R U2' R' U'
R2 b2 r' U' r b2 R' B R

NEXT : R2 B' U2 R2 F U2 R2 F' L2 D2 F' U L D R U' L' R U2 B2


----------



## cowabunga (Apr 13, 2013)

x2 
F D2 R' F' D U L (Cross)
U2 L' U' L (1st Pair)
U R' U' L U L' (2nd)
U' R2 U R' U B U B' (3rd)
U2 R U2 R' U' R U2 R' (4th)
U F R U R' U' F' (EO)
L' R U' L U R' U2 L' U2 L (COLL)
U M2 U M' U2 M U M2 (EPLL)

Next: B F2 R2 B' U2 R2 F' U2 B2 L2 D2 R' U' L2 R F D' F2 U2 F R2


----------



## Cubenovice (Apr 13, 2013)

cowabunga said:


> Next: B F2 R2 B' U2 R2 F' U2 B2 L2 D2 R' U' L2 R F D' F2 U2 F R2



Human Thistlethwaite

B U F2 L2 F' - EO - 5
D L U2 . L' - edges UD - 9
. = U' R D R' U R D' R' - CO - 16
B2 - separate UD corners - 17
D' F2 D F2 D2 R2 D R2 - pair up corners - 25
B2 U' F' B L2 F B' U' B2 - edge cycle - 34
L2 D' U B2 D2 U2 - edge cycle - 40

Will take some moves out of this later 

Edit:
B U F2 L2 F' - EO - 5
D . L U2 L' - edges UD - 9
B2 - separate UD corners - 10
D' F2 D F2 D2 R2 D R2 - pair up corners - 18
B2 : U' F' B L2 F B' U' B2 - edge cycle - 27
U' D - leaves corner cycle and edge cycle - 29
at . insert D L U L' D' L U' L' to cancel 4 moves - 33
at : insert B2 U' D L2 D' U to cancel 4 moves - 35
And I didn't even check everything 

next: D2 B2 D2 U' R' D2 F2 R2 L' U L' B2 L D2 L' D' L' R' D' L2 D' L2 U L2 D


----------



## cowabunga (Apr 13, 2013)

Z2
L F2 R U R2 U2 B2 (FB) 7/7
R U R' r' U2 r U' R (SB) 8/15
U' M U2 M U M' U2 M U2 M2 (L6E) 10/25

Next: U2 R' B2 U2 R U2 B2 F2 U2 B2 R' D' B2 U' B L' R2 B' F' L R2


----------



## rah4927 (Apr 14, 2013)

Next: U2 R' B2 U2 R U2 B2 F2 U2 B2 R' D' B2 U' B L' R2 B' F' L R2[/QUOTE]

B D' R' U2 L' B2
D L U2 L' D'
U' L' U L U' L' U L
U R U'R' U2 R U2 R'
U' R' U R U y R U' R' U2 R U R'
U' r U R' U' r' F R F'
U' [R' U L'] [U2 R U' R' U2] [R L U']


----------



## Pyjam (Apr 14, 2013)

Same scramble :


cowabunga said:


> Next: U2 R' B2 U2 R U2 B2 F2 U2 B2 R' D' B2 U' B L' R2 B' F' L R2



F B L' D2 F D2 R2 U L F L' F2 R' B' R F R' F2 B
R U2 R2 U' R' L U' R U L' U2

NEXT : F2 D2 L R2 D2 R' D2 R' F2 D2 R2 D' B' F' D U F U L' B2 L'


----------



## rah4927 (Apr 15, 2013)

Same scramble


> Right, I forgot to give a scramble .But anyway,
> 
> NEXT : F2 D2 L R2 D2 R' D2 R' F2 D2 R2 D' B' F' D U F U L' B2 L'
> 
> ...


----------



## Ooi Yan Qing (Apr 15, 2013)

rah4927 said:


> NEXT:R2 U2 R' F' L2 D' B' R2 B' D2 R F R F' R2 L2 D2 U2 F2 B2 L' R F'



Petrus

Inspection: x2 [1]
2x2 block: U' F L U' F' U B U F2 [9]
Expand+EO: B2 L2 B U B2 L B' [7]
1x2x3[Pseudoblock]: L2 U L U' L' U2 L' [7]
ZBLL: R U' L' U R' U L U L’ U L U2 L2[13]

Next: L2 B2 F2 L2 D B2 D F2 D B2 D2 L B2 R2 F R' B' F2 L U F D


----------



## Pyjam (Apr 15, 2013)

Ooi Yan Qing said:


> Next: L2 B2 F2 L2 D B2 D F2 D B2 D2 L B2 R2 F R' B' F2 L U F D



F' L B' U F' *// (5) EOL *
R U' R2 L' U' L2 U' R U' R' U L *// (17) Pseudo left 223 block*
U R2 U' R' U R U R' U' R *// (27) Pseudo right 223 block*
U' R' U' R U R U2' R' U' R U' R2 U2 L *// (41) ZZLL Pi*

NEXT : R2 D2 L2 F2 U B2 U' L2 U' F2 U2 L' R2 U' B R2 B2 F D' F R'


----------



## Amogh130997 (Apr 15, 2013)

Fridrich method 
Colour neutral so green cross
Orientation - Red in front and blue on top
Cross - L' B2 U' R' F
F2L 1- R2 U R2 U' R2
F2L 2- U2 L U L2 U' L
F2L 3- R U2 R' U R U' R'
F2L 4- y R' U' R U' R' U' R
OLL - U2 r U R' U R U2 r'
PLL- d2 R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R'

Next scramble- F' R' U2 L' F U' B2 U2 F2 R2 B U L B L' U2 L2 D2 F2 R' D2 U' F L' F


----------



## mDiPalma (Apr 15, 2013)

L' F U D2 R2 B
U' y' F U F' L2
R U R2 F2 R
d R U' R2 U R U
L' U L U' R L' U' L U2 L' U2 L U2

36 htm petrus

D2 L' U F R' D2 R' D2 F' D' U2 B U' R U D F' U' F R' B2 R F R' U


----------



## Pyjam (Apr 15, 2013)

L2 D' U F R B
R r B' U r' U' r' F r R U R2 U' R' F' R 
U2 R U' R' U R U' R' U' R
F R F' L F R' F' L' U

NEXT : B2 U' L2 U L2 U' B2 U2 L2 F2 D F' U L' R2 F' U B2 L' U' B'


----------



## 5BLD (Apr 15, 2013)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : B2 U' L2 U L2 U' B2 U2 L2 F2 D F' U L' R2 F' U B2 L' U' B'



x2y'R'r'D' 4/4
rB2U'B2U2R'U2R' 8/12
Ur2'RU2M'U'rU' 8/20
F'L'ULU'L'U2LUF 10/30
B2UMU2M'UB2U 8/38

next scramble: B D2 F U2 F L2 R2 F U2 B' U2 L D' L' F2 L U B L2 D U2


----------



## nccube (Apr 15, 2013)

x2 y 
D R2' F' U' L u L'
R' U R U R' U' R
U2 R U R'
y' U2 L' U' L 
y' U' R U R2' U2 R U' R' U' R
U l U R' D R U' R' D'
x2' R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 B2

Next: F2 D2 R2 F R2 B D2 U2 F D2 F2 U F2 U R' U L D2 L B2 F2


----------



## Cubenovice (Apr 15, 2013)

Didn't manage to finish this one due to kids 



Pyjam said:


> NEXT : B2 U' L2 U L2 U' B2 U2 L2 F2 D F' U L' R2 F' U B2 L' U' B'



Human thistlethwaite FMC
L' R2 F' - EO - 3
D' L' R U R' U2 D' L D' L - edges UD - 13
U L' D R2 D' L - CO - 19
D F2 U : *F2* - CPU - 23
*U' *. D' - leaves 6 edges - 25
at . insert U2 B' F R2 F' B to cycle three edges and cancel 1 move
at : insert L2 F2 U2 L2 F2 L2 U2 F2 to swap 2+2 edges and cancel 3 moves

grand total: 35 HTM

insertion finder solves this with 3 3-cycles for a final solution of 31 HTM.........

nncube's scramble still stands


----------



## Pyjam (Apr 16, 2013)

nccube said:


> Next: F2 D2 R2 F R2 B D2 U2 F D2 F2 U F2 U R' U L D2 L B2 F2



*Easy Petrus 32 HTM :*

F' U' R2 F U2 L' *// (6) 222 block*
R2 F U2 R2 F' *// (11) 223 block + edge orientation* 
U2 R2 U R2 U' R U' R' *// (19) F2L + OLL* 
y R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 *// (32) PLL R* 

NEXT : R2 B2 D2 F2 U B2 L2 F2 U' B2 F' R' U L2 B F R' U' F2 U'


----------



## irontwig (Apr 16, 2013)

F2 R U
D B
R' U R D2 R' U' R D2 
R B' D2 B D
B2 D' R D
R B' D B U (27)

Next: R' B' R L D2 F' U' R2 U' F' U2 L2 B U L F2 B L2 B R U' F U L R2


----------



## Pyjam (Apr 16, 2013)

Nice job !



irontwig said:


> R' B' R L D2 F' U' R2 U' F' U2 L2 B U L F2 B L2 B R U' F U L R2



ZZ 31 HTM : 

z U B' R L F R D *// (7) EOL *
R2 L' U2 L U R U L2 R U' R' *// (18) F2L minus 1 slot*
U' L' U' L U L' U L U L' U L U *// (31) 4th slot + OLL + PLL skip* 

NEXT : B2 R2 B2 D' B2 D' B2 U2 L2 F2 U2 F D2 U R B R F U' B F2


----------



## kunparekh18 (Apr 16, 2013)

Lemme try this:

x2 y'
D' R2 L D2 F2 D
y' U' R U2 R' U R U R'
y R U2 R' U R U
R2 U' R U2 R' U R
y U' R' U2 R U2 R' U R
U' R U2 R' U' R U' R'
U' R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2

whole solve was 3-gen except for cross

Next: D2 L2 F2 D2 L2 D' L2 D' L2 R2 B D2 L B D' R' D' U2 L2 B2 D


----------



## Pyjam (Apr 16, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> whole solve was 3-gen except for cross


Isn't it always possible, especially with the help of cube rotations ?



kunparekh18 said:


> Next: D2 L2 F2 D2 L2 D' L2 D' L2 R2 B D2 L B D' R' D' U2 L2 B2 D



R D2 B R' U L R U L2 D L' F2
U' R U2 F2
R U' R U R2 U' L U' R' U L' R U R'
F U' B' U F' U' B

NEXT : D F2 L2 B2 F2 U F2 U' L2 F2 L2 B' R' B' L' B L2 D' B F2 D'


----------



## Pyjam (Apr 17, 2013)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : D F2 L2 B2 F2 U F2 U' L2 F2 L2 B' R' B' L' B L2 D' B F2 D'



Petrus 34 STM :
y B R' F R' U' L2 B D' U' B' *// (10) 223 block*
F R' F' U' R' U' B' R' B *// (19) edge orientation*
R2 U2 R2 U R' U R U* // (27) pseudo F2L*
R' U' R U' R' U2 R' *// (34) last layer*

NEXT : R2 D L2 U' B2 F2 U R2 F2 L2 F L U F2 D2 L' U' R F U F


----------



## irontwig (Apr 18, 2013)

U L' U L U L' U' R' D F2 D' R U2 L2 U' D' B D2 U R' D B' U R2 F' L F (27)

Start on the inverse: 
F' L' F
R2 U' B D' R
U' D2 B' D [2x2x3+2 pairs]

Switch to normal:
U L' U L U L U [Pseudo F2L]
U' L2 U' R' D F2 D' R U2 L2 [ZBLL]
U' [Undo pseudoness]

Next: D U2 B' R L2 D U2 R2 U' D' B U' F2 D' B' F2 L2 D' U R L' B2 L2 R' F'


----------



## rah4927 (Apr 18, 2013)

irontwig said:


> Next: D U2 B' R L2 D U2 R2 U' D' B U' F2 D' B' F2 L2 D' U R L' B2 L2 R' F'



INSPECTION: y'
CROSS: D' F' L' B L2 U R' D'
1ST P: R' U2 R2
2ND P: U R' L U' L'
3RD P: U' R U' R' U L'U' L
4TH P: R U' R' U' R U' R' d' R' U' R
OLL: y' F'L' U' LU F y F R U R' U' F'
PLL: U F R U' R' U' [R U R' F'] {[R U R' U'] [R' F R F']}

NEXT:R2 U2 F2 D2 B2 L2 R U' F D' B R U F2 D2 L' R' F2 D2 B' R2


----------



## Pyjam (Apr 18, 2013)

irontwig said:


> Next: D U2 B' R L2 D U2 R2 U' D' B U' F2 D' B' F2 L2 D' U R L' B2 L2 R' F'



R F D' L' B' R U' (1) D'
L' U' (2) L U' R' U' R' U' R'
L U2 L2 U' L2 U

(1) = (L' U2 L D' L' U2 L D)
(2) = (F' R' F L F' R F L')

= R F D' L' B' R U' (L' U2 L D' L' U) (F' R' F L F' R F) U' R' U' R' U' R' L U2 L2 U' L2 U
32



> NEXT : R2 U2 F2 D2 B2 L2 R U' F D' B R U F2 D2 L' R' F2 D2 B' R2



F U' L' D' L2 B
U2 D2 L R' U2 D2 L2
U R' U R U' R' U L
U' R' U R' U R' U R U2 R' U
R U' R2 F R F' R U' R' F' U F

NEXT : D2 R D2 B2 L2 D2 F2 L F2 R B2 U' L B' U B2 R2 B F' L F'


----------



## rah4927 (Apr 18, 2013)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : D2 R D2 B2 L2 D2 F2 L F2 R B2 U' L B' U B2 R2 B F' L F'



R' u L' B2 D R' D
L'UL
F' U F
y2 U F2 R' F2 R
U2 L'U L U L' U L U' L' U L
y R U R2 U' R' F R U R' U' F'
y' R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 [y' R' U R]U

NEXT:R2 D2 R' F B2 R' F' D2 L2 R M' l E L2 R S' D2 F R'


----------



## Pyjam (Apr 18, 2013)

rah4927 said:


> R2 D2 R' F B2 R' F' D2 L2 R M' l E L2 R S' D2 F R'



U F R U2 L B' R2 D'
L U L2 U' L U' R' U L
R U' R' U' R U R' U2 R'
F' U' B' U F U' B R U

NEXT : F B U2 R' U2 F2 D L2 F D F' D2 F' B' R2 D2 F2 L2 U2 L2 D2 F2 R D L


----------



## irontwig (Apr 19, 2013)

F2 L' B2 L B F2 R U2 F U' F2 D2 F' D2 F D2 U2 B' D2 B L' U' F' D U' R2 U F D' (29)

F2 L' B2 L B F2 R U2:
F U' F2 U2 L' U' F D.F D'

.=D' F2 D U' R2 U
:=U2 D2 F' D2 F D2 U2 B' D2 B

Meh, Insertion Finder proposes another 6 mover cancelling 3 moves, but that gives a nicer second cycle which yields a 27 move total

Next: D2 L2 B U2 B' D2 F' R2 D2 U2 F2 R B F U B U2 L R' B' U2


----------



## rah4927 (Apr 19, 2013)

irontwig said:


> Next: D2 L2 B U2 B' D2 F' R2 D2 U2 F2 R B F U B U2 L R' B' U2



F'M' F2 D'
x' U2R U2 R2 F R F'
y' U2 L U' L2 U L 
R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R'
y' U2 L' U' L U L' U' L
U2 F' r U R' U' r' F R
F R U' R' U' [R U R' F'] {[R U R' U'] [R' F R F']}

NEXT:R' U2 F2 D' B2 L2 R' D2 U' F' S' E2 M D2 L' D' R2 F2


----------



## Pyjam (Apr 19, 2013)

rah4927 said:


> R' U2 F2 D' B2 L2 R' D2 U' F' S' E2 M D2 L' D' R2 F2


Could you stop this, please ?



irontwig said:


> Next: D2 L2 B U2 B' D2 F' R2 D2 U2 F2 R B F U B U2 L R' B' U2



@irontwig : Nice as usual.

R' D F D U' L' B' // EOL
R2 U2 L2 U' L2 R U' R' U2 L' // left block
R U' R2 U' L' U2 R U' R' U2 L U // almost done
R2 U L U' R2 U L' R' // 3 corner cycle
37

NEXT : F2 R2 D2 F' U2 L2 B R2 F2 U2 R2 U R' U L' B' D F L R


----------



## irontwig (Apr 19, 2013)

B2 U F' U2 R' U R U2 F R2 U2 R B' D' F D B2 D F' D' B2 D F R D2 L2 B L' (28)

On the inverse: 

L B' L2
D2 R' [Squares]
D2 F' D B [Block]
R' U2 R2 F' [Pairing up some stuff]
U2 R' U' R U2 F U' B2 [Leaving three corners mostly by luck]

B2 U F' U2 R' U R U2 F R2 U2 R B' D' F D2.R D2 L2 B L'

.=D' B2 D F' D' B2 D F


Next: R2 B D' B' D2 B R' B U' L F U F R' D R' D' R B2 D R2 U' D F' B


----------



## Renslay (Apr 19, 2013)

irontwig said:


> Next: R2 B D' B' D2 B R' B U' L F U F R' D R' D' R B2 D R2 U' D F' B



42 STM

y2 z' U' M2 D' U R' U' B2 // First block 7/7
U r' M U2 r U' r' U2 r' U' r // Second block 11/18
U' r U' r' U2 x' R2 U' R' U l' // CMLL 10/28
U' M' U M' U M U2 M' U' M2 U2 M U2 M // LSE 14/42

alg.garron.us

Next: L2 R2 D2 B' D' F D U L B U2 L' U' F U' D2 R' L2 F' R2 L B2 D B' F


----------



## Pyjam (Apr 19, 2013)

D' L' D' B // (4) EOL
L2 U2 L2 U R' U R2 // (11) 221 block
L' U L U' R U' L' U L U L // (22) F2L -1 slot
U L U' R' U // (27) all but 3 corners
F' U2 F L' F' L U2 L' F U // (37) 3 corner cycle

NEXT : U2 F2 D2 F2 U2 R U2 F2 L2 U2 B2 F' D2 F D R2 D' F' L U2 B


----------



## irontwig (Apr 19, 2013)

D R' U2 D' L' R B' D' F2 D B D' F2 R D' F' D F2 D' F' D2 F' R' (23)

D R' U2 D' L' R2 [Block]
R' D'.R [EO]
D' F' D F2 D' F' D2 F' R' [Leaving three corners]

.=D B' D' F2 D B D' F2

Next: D2 R' U' F2 U2 L' B2 R2 D R2 F R' L' B2 L U' R' F' R' U D2 L' F2 R' D'


----------



## Renslay (Apr 19, 2013)

irontwig said:


> Next: D2 R' U' F2 U2 L' B2 R2 D R2 F R' L' B2 L U' R' F' R' U D2 L' F2 R' D'



y' z'
F' D' L2 D r2 U' r U x // First block 8/8
U' R2 U' r' U' R U r U2 r U' M2 R' U R // Second block 15/23
U2 L U2 L' U2 L' B L B' // CMLL 9/32
M U M U2 M2 U' M U2 M // LSE 9/41

alg.garron.us

Next: F B' R' B R D2 U' B2 R2 F U2 D B F2 L U' L2 F2 U2 B D F2 U R U


----------



## cowabunga (Apr 19, 2013)

y
U' R L U' B U M' U r' U M' U' R' U' M' U2 M2 (XXXCross) 17/17
U F U' F' (4th pair) 4/21
R' U R2 D r' U2 r D' R2 U' R U2 (COLL) 12/33


Next: D' R2 F2 D2 B2 D L2 U B2 R2 U2 F' R D' F' U' B F D' R2 F


----------



## Renslay (Apr 19, 2013)

cowabunga said:


> Next: D' R2 F2 D2 B2 D L2 U B2 R2 U2 F' R D' F' U' B F D' R2 F



36 STM

y' z
D' L' U' L D' L F2 // FB 7/7
U r' U' R2 U' r' U' M2 U2 R U' r' // SB 12/19
U2 l' U l U2 L2 B L B' L // CMLL 10/29
U' M2 U M' U2 M' U2 // LSE 7/36

alg.garron.us

Next: R' B2 F' D B2 F2 D2 R' F' B' R2 U L R B' D' R2 U' F L F' U F2 B U'


----------



## irontwig (Apr 20, 2013)

F B2 D' L' F' U' D2
L' B L2 B2
U B L B' L' U F' L' F U2 B' R B' R' D2 (26)

lolollpll

Next: U2 F' L' F L2 U' L F2 L' F' R2 U2 D R2 B2 D B2 L' R' D R2 B' D2 U' L2


----------



## rah4927 (Apr 20, 2013)

irontwig said:


> Next: U2 F' L' F L2 U' L F2 L' F' R2 U2 D R2 B2 D B2 L' R' D R2 B' D2 U' L2



INSPECTION:z2
F' B; D' F' D'
R U R' y' L' U2 L
R U' R' L U' L'
R2 F R2 F'
U' R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R 
R U R' U R d R U' R' F'
y' [R' U' R] y R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2


NEXT:R2 F2 D2 B' F' L2 R F S' E' D2 M2 R F' M F' B2 R2 L'


----------



## Renslay (Apr 20, 2013)

rah4927 said:


> NEXT:R2 F2 D2 B' F' L2 R F S' E' D2 M2 R F' M F' B2 R2 L'



May I ask why the hell are Es and Ms and Ss in the scramble? They are just irritating. Is that a hand-scramble? Please use some regular scrambler, there are tons of them.

38 STM

y z
M2 D' M' F2 r' F // FB 6/6
M' R' F' U' F R' U2 R U2 R2 F R F' // SB 13/19
U R U R' U' R' F R F' // CMLL 9/28
M U' M U' M' U' F2 M2 F2 M2 // 10/38

alg.garron.us

Next: L D' R2 U2 F2 D2 F2 D F U2 F' D2 F2 B' R' D2 U2 R L2 D' F2 L' U D L


----------



## rah4927 (Apr 20, 2013)

Renslay said:


> May I ask why the hell are Es and Ms and Ss in the scramble? They are just irritating. Is that a hand-scramble? Please use some regular scrambler, there are tons of them.



Yeah,I know,now that I have done a few myself.I will definitely stop doing that.


----------



## Renslay (Apr 20, 2013)

rah4927 said:


> Yeah,I know,now that I have done a few myself.I will definitely stop doing that.



If you open http://www.cubetimer.com/ for example (or any other online timer with a scramble), you can easily insert the first scrable from there to here.


----------



## rah4927 (Apr 20, 2013)

Renslay said:


> If you open http://www.cubetimer.com/ for example (or any other online timer with a scramble), you can easily insert the first scrable from there to here.



I know that as well,but I was feeling too lazy to go there ,and as I said ,I will stop doing that now.


----------



## Pyjam (Apr 20, 2013)

Renslay said:


> Next: L D' R2 U2 F2 D2 F2 D F U2 F' D2 F2 B' R' D2 U2 R L2 D' F2 L' U D L



B2 R D L U F R L2 D' *// EOL*
L2 U L U2 L U L
U' R2 U' R U2 R' U' R U L R' *// Nice parallel-sloting*
U2 L' R' U R U' L2 U' R' U R L' *// Last slot + OLL*
y2 (F R2 B R') (F' R U) (B' U' R' F R' F') *// I like this PLL G*

NEXT : D2 B2 R' U2 L U2 L F2 R B2 R' F L2 D' B' R' D' B U' L


----------



## Renslay (Apr 20, 2013)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : D2 B2 R' U2 L U2 L F2 R B2 R' F L2 D' B' R' D' B U' L



44 STM

z
U2 F2 R2 r D U' M U' x // FB 8/8
U R2 U r U R U' R2 U2 r' U2 r U R' // SB 14/22
U2 x' D R2 U' R' U R U' R2' D' R U l' // CMLL 13/35
U M' U M' U E2 M E2 M // LSE 9/44

alg.garron.us

Next: D2 R' B' R' L' D2 F' L2 R F L2 U F2 R F2 U' F D' B' D F2 U D2 R' L


----------



## Pyjam (Apr 20, 2013)

R' B' R D' U' F' D' *// EOL*
U R' U2 L U' L *// first 221 block*
U' R2 U R' U L R2 *// Nice parallel-sloting*
U' R' U' R *// Last pair*
U' L U2 R' U2 R U2 L *// Last lost + OLL*
R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2 y R U' R' U' *// PLL G*
45

NEXT : B2 L2 D' U' R2 D' L2 F2 L2 R2 F2 R' B' F' D L' B2 F2 D B


----------



## cowabunga (Apr 20, 2013)

z' y
L2 B2 D2 B' D L' D2 (FB) 7/7
r U2 M U R' U' M U' M' R' U' R2 (SB) 12/19
B' U R' B' R U' R' B (CMLL) 8/27
M U' M' U2 M' U' M' U M2 U' M' U2 M (L6E) 13/40

Next: B U' L B' R' U' F D2 B L B2 U2 L2 B2 D2 L2 U' F2 D2 L2 U2


----------



## Pyjam (Apr 20, 2013)

U L D B' L' D *// (6) EOL*
L' U2 R' U R U2 L2 U' L' *// (15) right 223 block*
U2 R U' R' L' U R' U' L R' U' R *// (27) F2L + phasing + OLL*
U' (R2 u R2 u' R2) (y') (R2 u' R2 u R2) *// (38) PLL T*

NEXT : F L2 D2 F' D2 F R2 B R2 U2 B2 L' F' U' F2 L2 D R2 B2 R'


----------



## Renslay (Apr 20, 2013)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : F L2 D2 F' D2 F R2 B R2 U2 B2 L' F' U' F2 L2 D R2 B2 R'



50 STM

y' z
R U2 B2 F' R F U M' r U' x //FB 10/10
U' r' U' R2 U r' U' R F' U2 F U2 M' //SB 13/23
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 //CMLL 12/35
M U' R U' r' U' M' U r U r' U2 M2 U L2 //LSE 15/50

alg.garron.us

Next: R L U R' L B F R2 F' D2 U2 R D L' D L' F2 U' L' U2 B2 L2 D' L' B2


----------



## Lid (Apr 20, 2013)

(y' z) D' Rw U2 x' D // Green Cross
L U2 L' // 1st
U2 F2 Rw U2 Rw' // 2nd
F R F' R' F R' F' // 3rd
R' U' R Dw' R U R' // 4th
F R U R' U (y') R' U2 R' F R F' // OLL(CP)
M' U M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 U' // PLL(Zperm)
F2L 26htm + LL 26htm = 52htm

NEXT: R' B2 L' D2 U2 R' F2 R F2 U2 L' F R F L' D' B' R' B' D


----------



## cowabunga (Apr 20, 2013)

x2
L U L' U2 L' D' L U' x (FB) 8/8
U2 R' U' R2 F U2 F2 U2 l' U' L (SB) 11/19
x' R' F2 R2 U' R' U R' F2 R x (CMLL) 9/28
M2 U M U M U' M' U2 M U' M2 U' M2 (L6E) 13/41

Next: D2 R2 F' L2 R2 U2 B F2 L2 D2 F D' F R' D2 R2 B' U' L' B2 F' B'


----------



## irontwig (Apr 20, 2013)

R' F' B2 R2 L' B' U2 B D B2 D' F' D B2 D2 F U' F' D L' F' U L2 U2 D F2 D' U (28)

R' F' B2 R2 L' B' U2 B U'
.F' L' F' U L2 U2 D F2 D' U

.=U F'*D' F U' F' D F
*=F D B2 D' F' D B2 D'

Next: L R' F' R2 U R' B' D' L2 F' D' L' R2 D F' D' R' D2 B2 R' F B2 R' U D'


----------



## Renslay (Apr 20, 2013)

irontwig said:


> Next: L R' F' R2 U R' B' D' L2 F' D' L' R2 D F' D' R' D2 B2 R' F B2 R' U D'



40 STM

z2
F r' u R' r' F // FB 6/6
U R' U' M U2 R' U' R' U' B U B' U2 r' // SB 14/20
R U2 R' U2 R' F R F' // CMLL 8/28
M2 U M' U' M U M2 U' E2 M E2 M' // LSE 12/40

alg.garron.us

Next: D2 F' L B2 U' L2 R B U F2 R U' F B' U2 L R2 D L R2 F2 U D2 F' B'


----------



## cowabunga (Apr 20, 2013)

U' D B' F' R' F' D2 (EOLine) 7/7
U R' U L' U L2 R U' R' U L (FB) 11/18
R U' R' U' R' U' R2 U' R' U' R' U R U' R' U' R (SB) 17/35
U R U R' U R U2 R' (OLL) 8/43
y' M2 U2 M' U' M2 U' M2 U' M' (ZPerm) 9/52

Next: U R' B U2 D' F' L2 B' D' L' D2 R2 U2 D R2 L2 B2 R2 D' B2


----------



## ottozing (Apr 21, 2013)

x'
R' U' R U x' B' u r B' (1x2x3)
U' R U2 M' r U r2' U2 R U' R' (XXXcross - 1)
U' R U2 R2' U' R2 U' r' U M' (Finish F2L)
F' r U r' U2 r' F2 r (CLL + 1)
U' l' U' L U M U' L' U L (L3E)

Next - U2 L' U' F2 R D R U2 F' D2 R' B U F2 L U2 R U2 D R B F' R2 U' F'


----------



## Pyjam (Apr 21, 2013)

B' L' U D' F' R L' D' // EOL
L' U' R' U' L2 R U R2 U L // left 223 block
R2 U R2 U R U2 R' U R' U R' U2 R // 3rd slot + 4th pair
U2 R' U2 R U2 // Last slot + edges solved
(y) L F R' F' L' F R' F L2 F' R2 F L2 F2 // L4C
50

NEXT : R2 U R F B' R' F' L U' L' F2 D2 B' R2 U2 F D2 F2 R2 U2 B


----------



## rah4927 (Apr 21, 2013)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : R2 U R F B' R' F' L U' L' F2 D2 B' R2 U2 F D2 F2 R2 U2 B



x' y'
F2 L' D2
R' U' R y' L' U2 L
U R' U' R U R' U' R
U' L U' L' U2 F' U' F
y2 R U2 R' U R U' R' U' R U2 R'
U F RU R' U' R U R' U' F'
U' R U R' F2 y' u' R U' R' U R' u R2

NEXT: U B2 R L B2 R F U2 F2 U2 D' L2 F R F2 U R' F2 B R2 D' B2 U' B' F


----------



## Pyjam (Apr 21, 2013)

R' D' U2 F' R' L D' *// EOL*
L' U' L U L U R2 U2 R U L *// right 223 block*
U' D' R U R' U R U R' D U R' *// left 223 block with interesting trick*
U r U R' U' r' F R F' *// OLL*
F2 U M' U2 M U F2 U *// PLL U*

NEXT : B2 F2 L' U2 R D2 R B2 R' B2 L' F R U' B D' R B' R2 F


----------



## cowabunga (Apr 21, 2013)

x'
D B M' D2 L' U L' D2 (FB) 8/8
M' U R2 U r U' R' U' R' U' R (SB) 11/19
L' U R U' L U R' (CMLL) 7/26
U' M U' M U' M' U2 M' U M2 U2 M2 U2 (L6E) 13/39

Next: R' B2 L' U2 R B2 R2 U2 R' F2 U L B' R2 F U' L' U2 B2 D'


----------



## Pyjam (Apr 21, 2013)

B' D' R' D' L U2 F' // (7) EOL
R U2 L R2 U' L' U L2 R' U2 L' // (18) Right block
U R2 L U' R U R L' U R' L' U2 R U' R' // (33) Left block
U' R U' L U R' // (39) Niklas
L' U R U' L U R' // (45) Niklas

NEXT : B2 U2 L F2 B R2 F R D' F2 D2 L2 F2 L2 F R2 L2 F R2 F2


----------



## irontwig (Apr 22, 2013)

R' B2 R F U' L D' L' U2 D2 R D R' F U2 F B' D' B D F' U2 L U2 F' U' L R' F (29)

R' B2 [Two pairs]

Switch to inverse:
F' R L' U F U2 L' F' U' D2 F' R' [Leaving 4C4E]

Resulting this skeleton:
R' B2 R F D2 U:F.L U2 F' U' L R' F

At dot: U2 F L [Conjugating unsolved pieces to the B face]
L' B' D' B D L [Leaving three edges]
L' F' U2 [Undoing setup]

At colon: D2 U2 L D' L' U2 D2 R D R' (Three moves cancel)

Next: B' R' D U B' F U2 D F' D B' D' B L2 F' L U2 R2 U2 D' L2 U2 D F R


----------



## ottozing (Apr 22, 2013)

R' U R' U2' R' F2 R2 x' z (1x2x3)
R U' r' U (First layer)
R' U S' U2 S U r' (2 edges)
x' z' L' U' L U y' R U R' (1 edge + orient corners)
F R' U2 R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U' F' (1 edge + permut corners)
M U M' U M U M' U M U M' U' (ELL)

Next - U' L2 U D2 R' B' D' F2 R' U2 L' R2 D2 B2 L D2 F2 L D2 F R' F' R L U'


----------



## irontwig (Apr 22, 2013)

U R D2 L' F U2 F2 U2 F2 R2 D R2 B' R B' R' B2 R B R B' L B' R2 B L' B' R' D2 (29)

U R D2 L' [Squares]
F U2 F2 U2 F2 R2 D R'[Pseudo F2L]
R' B' R B' R' B2 R B [Leaving three corners]
R B2.R D2 [Undo pseudoness]

.=B L B' R2 B L' B' R2

Next: L' R B R2 B D2 R U2 R L2 F' R L2 B' F D B2 U F R B' L2 R2 F2 L


----------



## Cubenovice (Apr 22, 2013)

irontwig said:


> U R D2 L' F U2 F2 U2 F2 R2 D R2 B' R B' R' B2 R B R B' L B' R2 B L' B' R' D2 (29)



Good stuff, your last ten forum posts are sub 30 examples solves 
I like the "FRURUF" in 3165!


----------



## Pyjam (Apr 22, 2013)

irontwig said:


> Next: L' R B R2 B D2 R U2 R L2 F' R L2 B' F D B2 U F R B' L2 R2 F2 L



U' B' R' F' R2 D'
R2 U' L' U L' R' U' R' U R'
U L U' L' U' R' U'
R' U' R2 U2 R
U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R2 U2 R U R' U R
42 

NEXT : B2 R2 D2 R2 B2 R2 D F2 D' U2 F2 L R' F' L' U' R' D' R' D


----------



## rah4927 (Apr 22, 2013)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : B2 R2 D2 R2 B2 R2 D F2 D' U2 F2 L R' F' L' U' R' D' R' D



R' F L B' U F2 D2
y' U R U2 R'
U2 L U L'
R' U R F U F'
R' U R y R U2 R'
(r U r') (R U R' U') (r U' r')
y [R' U R' d'] [R' F'] [R2 U' R' U] [R' F R F] 

NEXT: R2 D2 R' L2 D B R' F' U' B L' B2 R' D2 R2 L' U' B D2 B' D U L' D' F

On a completely irrelevant but sad note,I have seen that the number of players in this game aren't as many as it was when it had originally started.For the last x number of pages[x being a large number],the same people like pyjam,irontwig,ottozing,Renslay etc. are the only ones to be playing any more.Sad, because this is a really fun game,and I can't compete as regularly as I would like to mainly because of school[but maybe,that's the exact reason why players are decreasing].But anyway,let's try continue at as long as we can,shall we?


----------



## Cubenovice (Apr 22, 2013)

rah4927 said:


> NEXT: R2 D2 R' L2 D B R' F' U' B L' B2 R' D2 R2 L' U' B D2 B' D U L' D' F



Human Thistlethwaite hack
F' U D' L2 B - EO (5)
D U R' D' R2 D L' D L2 R2 D - CO + pair up corners + separation - 3 corners (16)
F2 B2 D2 B2 R' F2 B2 L2 F2 B2 R' F2 - endgame - leaves 3 corners (28)
D R D' L2 D R' D' L2 - corner cycle and done (36)
Don't feel like insertions today...

next: R B' D2 U' B' L' D2 R2 B' R2 D U2 R2 F' L2 U' D2 F R' L' F D L2 F L2


----------



## Pyjam (Apr 22, 2013)

Cubenovice said:


> next: R B' D2 U' B' L' D2 R2 B' R2 D U2 R2 F' L2 U' D2 F R' L' F D L2 F L2



F L' U R F R' L' D // (8) EOL
U L U L R U2 L2 U L U R' U2 L R2 // (22) F2L -1 slot
U R U' R U2 R2' U' R2 U' // (31) F2L
R U2 R U R' U R U' // (39) Done

I like slowsolving with each step opitimized, but I understand why it's not very popular.

Here, we have F2L minus one slot with all edges oriented in 22, which is not bad. The last slot was a little long, but last layer in 8 is very nice too.

NEXT : B2 U' F2 U B2 U F2 L2 U' B2 L2 U' R B U2 R' F D U' B2 D' R2


----------



## Athefre (Apr 23, 2013)

Pyjam said:


> B2 U' F2 U B2 U F2 L2 U' B2 L2 U' R B U2 R' F D U' B2 D' R2



FUD2L'FL2D'
UL'U'r2F2M2B2L
y'R'U2RFU'R'U'RUF'
M2UM2U2M2UM2U2

Next: B2 U' B2 R2 D R2 D2 L2 B2 U' R2 F L R U' R' D' U2 F' R'


----------



## Bestsimple (Apr 23, 2013)

x'y'BL'd'L2DRD'
U'LU'LRU'R'
dRUR'
y'RU2R'
UL'U'LUL'UL
f (R U R' U') f'] U [F (R U R' U') F'
R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F

NEXT - U' L U' L' B2 R2 F L R' U B2 R' L2 D2 U' B2 L2 D R L2 B' R2 L' F2 D'


----------



## DavidCubie (Apr 23, 2013)

z2

cross: R U2 R' L2 U B2
f2l 1#: R' U R2 U R'
f2l 2#: y' U' R U' R' U R U R'
f2l 3#: y2 U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' 
f2l 4#: y U2 R U' R' R U' R' U2 F' U' F

OLL: F U R U' R' F' y (r U R' U') (r' F R F')

PLL: U [L U2' L' U2'] [L F'] [L' U' L U] [L F] L2' U

next: L2 D2 R2 F2 U2 B' L2 F2 D2 F' D2 R' F R B2 U R' U' L' F D'


----------



## Pyjam (Apr 23, 2013)

DavidCubie said:


> next: L2 D2 R2 F2 U2 B' L2 F2 D2 F' D2 R' F R B2 U R' U' L' F D'



x D' L' D' F' *// (4) EOL*
R2 U2 L2 U2 R L' U L2 U' L2 U' L' U *// (17) F2L -1 slot*
R U2 R' U R U2 R' *// (24) Last slot + phasing*
y2 R' U' R D' R U' R' U2 R U2 R U R U' R2 D *// (40) Long ZZLL*

NEXT : B2 F' R' B R U L2 U D L U' L2 F2 R D2 R' U2 R2 F2 R U2 L2


----------



## Bestsimple (Apr 23, 2013)

NEXT : B2 F' R' B R U L2 U D L U' L2 F2 R D2 R' U2 R2 F2 R U2 L2[/QUOTE]

UR2FD'R2F'RU'
xU'R'URUr'UM'R'Ur
U'FR'F'RURU'R'
U2MU2M'UMU2M2U2M'

NEXT B' F' R2 U F D2 L B F U L2 F2 D' B2 U F B2 R D U2 F' B L F D'


----------



## Username (Apr 23, 2013)

Bestsimple said:


> NEXT B' F' R2 U F D2 L B F U L2 F2 D' B2 U F B2 R D U2 F' B L F D'



R2 F U L2 F
L U' L' U' y L' U' L
U' R' U' R
U' R U' R' L U2 L'
U' R U R' U2 R U R' U' R U R'
F U R U' R' F'
L' U R U' L U R'
M2 U M' U2 M U M2

NEXT: U D2 B' R D2 B R' F B L2 B D' U' L D2 L' U B F2 L' B2 U F2 B' U'


----------



## Pyjam (Apr 23, 2013)

Username said:


> U D2 B' R D2 B R' F B L2 B D' U' L D2 L' U B F2 L' B2 U F2 B' U'


F' U R' L D L2 F' *// (7) EOL*
L' U2 R2 U R2 L U R' U L *// (17) Right block*
R2 U2 R2 U' R *// (22) F2L -1 slot*
U R (F' D2 F U2 F' D2 F) R' U R U R' *// (36) Last layer (with 3 corner cycle)*

NEXT : B2 U R2 U2 F2 D' R2 F2 D' B2 L2 U' B U2 R2 F D' F2 L U B' U'


----------



## ottozing (Apr 27, 2013)

x' z'
R2' U R r D U F' U2 x (First block)
r' U2 M' U' r U2 M' r U' r' (Second block)
U2 R U2' R2' F R F' R U2' r' (CMLL)
M U' M' U M U2 M' U' M (EO + UL UR)
U2 M' U2 M' (EP)

Next - F D' B' L F2 D F' B L U2 F' R2 D2 L2 D2 F L2 B2 L2 F'


----------



## Username (Apr 27, 2013)

ottozing said:


> Next - F D' B' L F2 D F' B L U2 F' R2 D2 L2 D2 F L2 B2 L2 F'



x2 (Inspection)
R2 B2 F' L (Cross)
R U2 R2 U' R U2 y' L' U L (F2L 1)
U R U' R' U' L U L' (F2L 2)
U R' U2 R2 U R' (F2L 3, 4 and OLL skip)
R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R U' (PLL)

Next: U L2 D' B2 L2 U' B2 D R2 F2 U L' F2 R F' D' R2 B D2 F


----------



## Pyjam (Apr 27, 2013)

R2 U L2 F D
U' L2 R' U2 R U' R U L' U R U' L R' U' R
L' U' R' U L U' R U L
R U2 R' U' R U' R' U'

NEXT : B2 L2 R2 U F2 U F2 L2 D B2 R2 B R2 D' L' B2 R' B' U' F D'


----------



## Cubenovice (Apr 27, 2013)

Username said:


> Next: U L2 D' B2 L2 U' B2 D R2 F2 U L' F2 R F' D' R2 B D2 F



R2 L2 U F - EOline (4)
D L' D L D L2 D2 L - Xcross (12)
R2 D L' D2 L - XXcross (17)
R2 D2 R' D R D' R2 D R - F2L (26)
R D R' D R D R D R D R D' R' D' R2 D2 - LL (42)

Ninja'd by Pyjam


----------



## Pyjam (Apr 27, 2013)

Yep. Hum... R2 L2 U F : *NOT* EOline (4)


----------



## Username (Apr 27, 2013)

Pyjam said:


> Yep. Hum... R2 L2 U F : *NOT* EOline (4)



It's EOline on the top


----------



## Cubenovice (Apr 27, 2013)

Pyjam said:


> Yep. Hum... R2 L2 U F : *NOT* EOline (4)



Must wear upside down glasses for this one


----------



## Pyjam (Apr 27, 2013)

Ah OK ! A new method for the snails. 
But snails aren't allowed to do speedcubing : they can see 6 faces at the same time.


----------



## Pyjam (Apr 27, 2013)

Special : F2 R' B2 L F2 D2 F2 U2 L2 U2 R D L U2 R2 U' D2 L' R2 F2

Do it in ZZ.


----------



## irontwig (Apr 27, 2013)

R U2 R' D' R U2 D L' D' R' D2 U2 R' L D2 F2 R' F2 B2 L2 D2 L' D' L2 D L' (26)

L'.D U2 R' L D2 F2 R' F2 B2 (EOline+Block)
L2 D2 L' D' L2 D L' (Leaving five corners)

.=L*D' R D L' D' R' D
*=R U2 R' D' R U2 R' D

Does this count? Maybe I should start paying more attention to the EO...

Next: R' F2 D2 L F2 L' D2 L2 D2 B2 D2 R' F' L B2 D U B D' U B' D'


----------



## Pyjam (Apr 27, 2013)

irontwig said:


> Does this count? Maybe I should start paying more attention to the EO...


It's certainly unexpected.



Spoiler



D *// EOL*
R' U2 R L' U' L U' L U L *// first block with multi-pairing*
U' R' U R U' R' U R' U R' U R *// second block with multi-pairing + OLL*
F R2 B R' F' R U B' U' R' F R' F' U' *// PLL G*





irontwig said:


> Next: R' F2 D2 L F2 L' D2 L2 D2 B2 D2 R' F' L B2 D U B D' U B' D'



R2 D L U2 B U L2 R F'
U' R U R L' U L2 U L
U R' U' R2 U R' U R2
L' U2 R U2 R' U2
B L' F2 L B' L' F2 L2 U

NEXT : B2 U F2 D L2 B2 U F2 U' L2 U L' D2 B2 D' B' F D L F R'


----------



## cowabunga (Apr 27, 2013)

y
U2 B2 L2 U' L D2 U r U' R2 M U' r2 U' R2 (XXXCross) 15/15
U2 B' R B R' U2 R' U R U' R' U R (F2L) 13/28
U' y' R U2' R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' 16/44 (COLL)

Next: L2 F' D2 F' L2 D2 B F R2 F D2 U' F2 U F' R' B' D2 R D' U2


----------



## irontwig (Apr 28, 2013)

B D R2 D R [EO]
D2 L2 U2 [Pseudo Siamese+square] 
D' [Pseudo F2L-1]
F U' F2 U [Pseudo F2L]
R U2 L2 B L B' L U2 R' [ZBLL]
D F D2 F2 D2 [Undo pseudoness] (27)

EO first suddenly seems really promising...

Next: B2 D2 U' F2 L2 D F2 L2 U' L2 R2 D2 R' U B2 R B R D R2 U' F'


----------



## Pyjam (Apr 28, 2013)

R D2 R F' U B' *// EOL*
U L U L U2 R2 U L2* // 2x 221 blocks*
R U R' U2 R U L' *// F2L-1*
R' U' R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' R' *// F2L + OLL*
U2 F R2 B R' F' R U B' U' R' F R' F' *// PLL G*
44 STM

NEXT : B2 F' R2 F D2 B D2 F' L2 F' R2 B' R' D B L2 F2 R D2 L' R'


----------



## ottozing (Apr 29, 2013)

z'
r2 B' U' r2' U2 r U2' r F (XXcross)
U' R U' R2' U R2 U2 R' U2 R U' R' (Last 2 pairs)
U' R' F2 L F L' F R (OLL)
U2 R2' F' R U R U' R' F' R U2' R' U2 R' F2 R2 (PLL)

Next - L D F2 U R2 B R L2 B' R2 L' D' F D2 L R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 U2 L2 F U D2


----------



## Brest (Apr 29, 2013)

ottozing said:


> Next - L D F2 U R2 B R L2 B' R2 L' D' F D2 L R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 U2 L2 F U D2



y2 z L' U F U2 R' F
L U' L2' U' L
R' U2 R U' R' U R
U' L U L'
R' F' U F R U R2' F R F' R U

Next: F2 L B2 L' D2 R' B2 D2 R2 U B2 U F' R2 D' R U B' U' R


----------



## Pyjam (Apr 29, 2013)

ottozing said:


> Next - L D F2 U R2 B R L2 B' R2 L' D' F D2 L R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 U2 L2 F U D2


S = B' F2 D2 R U' F2 L U2 R2 U L2 U' R2 U D L U2 L' D' U L B' L B2 L B2 L' B L' B L' U' 
32 STM

B' F2 D2 R U' F2 L U' (*) L'
U2 L' U L B' L B2 L B2 L' B L' B L' U' 

(*) : U' R2 U L2 U' R2 U (#) L2
(#) : D L U2 L' D' L U2 L'



Brest said:


> Next: F2 L B2 L' D2 R' B2 D2 R2 U B2 U F' R2 D' R U B' U' R



D' R U' F' R B' R L2 D
L' U' R2 U' R2
L' U2 L' U2 L2 U L U2
L' U L U L' U2 L
U' R U' R' U2 R
y2 (R2 u R2 u' R2) (y') (R2 u' R2 u R2)

NEXT : B2 L2 U R2 F2 U' L2 U2 B2 U R D2 B L' F' D U' L U'


----------



## irontwig (Apr 29, 2013)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : B2 F' R2 F D2 B D2 F' L2 F' R2 B' R' D B L2 F2 R D2 L' R'



Ninja'd, but: 

B U2 F' D' U' L' D2 L' U'R U L2 U' R' U2 L2 F L' F' U2 F' U F U(24)

B U2 F' D' U' L' D2 L.UL2 F L' F' U2 F' U F U 

.=[L2, U' R U]


----------



## ottozing (Apr 29, 2013)

x' y'
D F D U R' r2 B' (1x2x3 on left)
M U R' U2 R' U' r U r' U2 R' U2' R U R' U' R (1x2x3 on right)
R' F R F' r U' R' U' R U' R' U2 M' (CMLL +EO influence)
U2 M U M' (EO)
U M U2 M U M U2 M' U2 (EP)

Next - B D' U F L' F2 D' R B' L' U2 R2 U F2 L2 F2 U R2 D' F' D2 B' F' D' R


----------



## Pyjam (Apr 29, 2013)

ottozing said:


> Next - B D' U F L' F2 D' R B' L' U2 R2 U F2 L2 F2 U R2 D' F' D2 B' F' D' R



D L' U2 B L2 R U' F' *// EOL *
U2 R' L U2 L' U L2 (R2) U2 L U L' U' L *// Right 223 block*
R' U R2 U2 R' *// All but 4 corners*
F L2 F' R2 F L2 F' *// 3 corner cycle*
R' B L B' R' B L' B' U *// 3 corner cycle*

NEXT : B2 U2 R U2 L' B2 R F2 D2 R2 U2 F' D B' D2 B2 R' D' R D'


----------



## DavidCubie (Apr 29, 2013)

inspection: z2 y'

cross: R U' F R B2 R U' R' U' L2

f2l 1#: y' R' U R U' R' U' R
f2l 2#: y2 U' R' U' R R U R'
f2l 3#: y2 U2 R U' R' U2 R U R'
f2l 4#: R U R' U2 y' R' U R

OLL: y F U R U' R' F' y2 F' (r U R' U') (r' F R ) 
PLL: U' y R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 [y' R' U R]

next D2 R2 F' R2 D2 B R2 B2 U2 L2 F R' U F' L2 D F2 L B' D' U


----------



## Pyjam (Apr 29, 2013)

irontwig said:


> Ninja'd, but:
> 
> B U2 F' D' U' L' D2 L' U'R U L2 U' R' U2 L2 F L' F' U2 F' U F U(24)



Not bad ! 



DavidCubie said:


> next D2 R2 F' R2 D2 B R2 B2 U2 L2 F R' U F' L2 D F2 L B' D' U


U' D R2 B L2 B' R2 B U L F D' *// EOL with a 3 corner cycle*
R' U' R U' R U L' U2 L' *// 2x 221 blocks*
U2 L' D2 L U' L' D2 R *// 3rd slot with a 3 corner cycle*
U' L U' L' U' *// last slot*
34 STM

Next : L2 R2 D' R2 D' L2 F2 D' U F2 L' F R' D' B D' U B R2 D


----------



## Pyjam (May 2, 2013)

Pyjam said:


> Next : L2 R2 D' R2 D' L2 F2 D' U F2 L' F R' D' B D' U B R2 D


*Schmurtz method :*
x L R' B' *// Partial EOL*
R2 U' L' U' *// one 221 block*
F' R F' *// End of EOL*
L2 U' L R U L' *// 223 block + 2 pairs*
U R U2 *// another 223 block*
R2 U2 R' U' *// partial 3 edge cycle*
D' L2 D R2 D' L2 D R' *// 3 corner cycle*
U' R' U L' *// the end*
35 STM

NEXT : B2 D2 F D2 L2 D2 F' U2 F' R2 F2 R' U' F R' F D' R2 D F2 U'


----------



## cowabunga (May 2, 2013)

x2 y'
R F2 L B' F2 U' F2 (FB) 7
R U' R2 U' R U2 R2 U' R' U r (SB) 11
U2 R U R' U' R U' R' (CMLL) 8
M' U' M U' M' U' M' U2 M U' M' U2 M U2 (L6E) 14

Next: D R2 B D F' B2 R2 U' R D2 B' D R' L' B2 U F L B D2 U2 B U2 R2 D'


----------



## irontwig (May 2, 2013)

F2 U R F2 U2 R2 B' R2 B2 U' B 
L2 D2 b D2 b' D2 R2 b' R2 b R2 B' L2
U D F D (28)

Next: R D' U' L' U2 F' R2 U R' B' F2 R' F U B2 D' B2 U R F2 B' U2 F2 L2 B'


----------



## cowabunga (May 2, 2013)

x'
F R' D' R F D' U' L D2 U' r U' M' U' r2 U2 R' U2 R U2 R U' F R' F' (XXCross) 25
R' U2 R2 U2 R' (3rd) 5
y U' R U2 R' (4th) 4
y M2 U M' U2 M U M2 (EPLL) 7

Next: F2 U L B U2 F' U2 R' F B' D' F2 D L2 F2 U' F2 U' R2 D L2


----------



## Pyjam (May 3, 2013)

*Schmurtz method :*
L' B' L B *// (4) Sexy move !*
R B' L' F U' F *// (10) Edge orientation*
D2 R' U2' R' D *// (15) 221 block on left + line DF-DB*
L' U' L R' U' L U' R U2 L *// (25) block 223 on right*
R' U' R U2 R' U R U' R' U2 *// (35) suddenly it's done*

NEXT : B2 U L2 D' L2 D2 L2 B2 D2 R2 U2 R' B' U2 R B R' F R' U' B


----------



## mDiPalma (May 3, 2013)

z U2 B' R' L2 D' B' (eoline 6)
L R' U' R' L2 U' L U2 L (left 9)
U' R2 U' R2 U' R' (leaves 3 corners misoriented 6)
y U' F' U B U' D' L2 D F2 U2 B' U F' (13)

=34 htm

R2 F2 R' D2 R' U2 B' L' D U2 F' D2 U R' U' B' F2 U B2 U L' U B U' D2


----------



## Pyjam (May 3, 2013)

B' R2 L F' R2 D' *// EOL*
U L' R2 U2 L2 R2 U' L' *// Pseudo right block*
R2 U2 R' U' R' U2 R U2 R' *// Left block*
L U2 L' U' L U' L' *// Anti-Sune*
R U R' U R U2 R' L' *// Sune*
38

NEXT : B2 R2 D2 U2 F2 L' D2 R' F2 R F2 R2 B U L' B2 L' B2 U' B D U'


----------



## irontwig (May 3, 2013)

U F L U2 F' U2 R2 D' R2 D' B' D L2 U R2 U' L2 U R2 B2 L' F L' F' L2 B D' B U' (29)

U F L U2 F' U2 R2 D' R2
D' B' D.U B2 L' F L' F' L2 B D' B U'

.=L2 U R2 U' L2 U R2 U'

Next: U2 L2 U' L2 B2 L2 F2 U L2 U B' L' B2 D2 U' B' R U


----------



## Renslay (May 3, 2013)

What is Schmurtz method? I didn't find anything about it.


----------



## Pyjam (May 3, 2013)

The *Schmurtz method* also known as the "no holds barred method" has never been completely theorized and is therefore highly experimental.



irontwig said:


> U2 L2 U' L2 B2 L2 F2 U L2 U B' L' B2 D2 U' B' R U



S = R' B L F' R F R U' R U R' D R U2 L' U R' U' L2 U R' U R' U' R' U L' U2
28 STM

R' B L F' R F R D *// (8) 222 block + 1 pair + all edge oriented*
U2 (*) L U R' U R' U' R' U L' U2 *// (19) all but 5 corners*

(*) = U (#) R U' L' U R' U' L
(#) = D' R U R' D R U' R'

NEXT = B2 L2 R2 D' F2 L2 B2 D2 B2 U B' F' U' L2 R D R' D2 F U


----------



## Cubenovice (May 3, 2013)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT = B2 L2 R2 D' F2 L2 B2 D2 B2 U B' F' U' L2 R D R' D2 F U



My attempt at Schmurtz:

D B D' B' - sexy move! - 4
R D2 R' D - pseudo 2x2x3 - 8
U F D' U' L' F' L D2 - pseudo F2L-1 - 16
R' B R' B' R2 B R B' R - edge play leaves a two-twist  - 25
R U R' U' R U R' D2 R U' R' U R U' R'

39 HTM not too bad for ending on a two-twist

next: L' B' U2 D' L B' D2 R2 D' L' U' F2 B D' B2 F' L2 B D U L2 U2 B2 U' B2


----------



## irontwig (May 3, 2013)

L' U2 F
U R2 U
L D' L' D R D R'
L D L2
D B2 U2 F R F' U2 B L' B D2 L (28)

Next: F2 D2 L D2 R' U2 B2 L2 B2 L' U2 R2 B' D L2 R2 D2 L' U L' R'


----------



## Lid (May 3, 2013)

z2 R L' U B // EOLine - 4
L' U' L' U2 L' // leftblock - 5
U2 R' U R U' R2 U' R U' [R // rightblock - 10
R'] F U2 F' R F R' U2 R F' U' // COLL - 11-2 = 28

nExT: R2 U2 B2 R2 D2 U B2 R2 D2 L F' D' B' F' D' L U R2 D'


----------



## Pyjam (May 4, 2013)

y L' R2 U F *// Edge orientation*
L B2 U F2 U2 R2 U2 R B2 R' *// 223 block on right*
L2 U L' U2 L2 U2 L' U2 *// 223 block on left + OLL*
y2 F' R U R2' U' R' F R U' R2' U R2 U R2' *// PLL Y*
36 STM

NEXT : B2 U2 L2 U' L2 U' L2 F2 U' F2 U' B U' F R2 B' D R D2 U' R


----------



## ottozing (May 4, 2013)

y
R U2 R' U' x R U2 F2 (First block)
R U M2' U' L U' R' U F2 R x (Second block)
R' F R F' r U' R' U' R U' r' (CMLL)
U' M' U M (EO)
U M U2 M U' M2' U (EP)

Next - D2 R' D B' L2 R2 U2 L' F' U2 L2 F' U L F R B' L B' R' D2 L D2 U' F'


----------



## Cubenovice (May 4, 2013)

ottozing said:


> Next - D2 R' D B' L2 R2 U2 L' F' U2 L2 F' U L F R B' L B' R' D2 L D2 U' F'



R F - pseudo 2x2x2 (2)
switch to inverse with premoves F' R'
U2 - 2x2x2 (3)
B L' D2 - Xcross (6)
B U R' B R U' D' B2 D B' - leaves 5 corners (16)
D R2 D' L2 D R2 D' L2 - 3cycle (24)
B2 L' F L B2 L' F' L- 3cycle (32)

don't feel like checking for insertions...
edit: glad I didn't; IF gives 28 optimal.

next: D U2 R2 L' U' R B2 R' B' F L2 R U2 F2 B U' D2 L2 R' U2 L' D' U2 F L2


----------



## TheNextFeliks (May 4, 2013)

x2 F2 L U' F R' F' D' [7/7]
U R' U' R U' R' U R [8/15]
U L' U' L [4/19]
y' U2 R' U' R [4/23]
y' U R U' R' U' R' F R F' [8/31]
L U L' U L U2 L' [7/38] 
G perm [12/50]
U2 [1/51]

51/22.307=2.314 tps 

Next: U' F2 U L B' U L U' F' R L2 U2 F2 R2 F2 D2 F2 R2 U


----------



## Pyjam (May 4, 2013)

Cubenovice said:


> next: D U2 R2 L' U' R B2 R' B' F L2 R U2 F2 B U' D2 L2 R' U2 L' D' U2 F L2



U' R2 B2 L U L2 *// 222 Block*
L F' L' F' (*) *// edge orientation*
R' U D R' D' F2 *// 223 block*
R' U2 R' U2 R2 U' R U' R' U2 *// all but 3 corners*
30 STM

(*) = (U' L2 U R' U' L2 U R)



TheNextFeliks said:


> Next: U' F2 U L B' U L U' F' R L2 U2 F2 R2 F2 D2 F2 R2 U



L' F' R' F' B' R' D' *// EOL*
L' R' U R U L *// 221 block*
R U L U' L' U' L *// 223 block*
U R' U R' U' R2 U R *// all but 3 corners*
L D2 L' U' L D2 L' *// corner cycle*
35 STM 

Next = B2 L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 U' B2 D' U2 R' B L D' U R' B2 F2 R D


----------



## MorrisKid101 (May 5, 2013)

Quite long, I use Fridrich and do a lot of cube rotations 

Cross: U2 R U D' L2 R2 z2
F2L: U' R' U' R U2 R' U R2 U R' y' L U' L2 U L U' R' U R U y L U' L' y' U2 y' R' U' R U' R' U R2 U R' U' L' U L U2 F' U' F U' F' U F 
OLL: F U R U' R' F' R U2 R' U' R U' R'
PLL: U2 R' F R' B2 R F' R' B2 R2 U' y' R U' R U R U R U' R' R2

New Scramble: U' B L2 B L' B' R' F2 U F R2 B F2 D U' F R D B F2 D2 R' U' L U F' L R' U' R2


----------



## cowabunga (May 6, 2013)

z' y'
B' U' D2 B r2 U' r2 F' (FB)
r' U' r2 U' M' U2 r' U' R (SB)
U R' U' R U' R' U F' U F R (CMLL)
M' U M U M' U M U' M2 U' M2 U2 (L6E)

Next: U' F2 R2 D' L2 R2 D2 F2 D B2 U B' L' F2 U F' R B2 L F2 U'


----------



## Pyjam (May 6, 2013)

MorrisKid101 said:


> New Scramble: U' B L2 B L' B' R' F2 U F R2 B F2 D U' F R D B F2 D2 R' U' L U F' L R' U' R2



R2 B' U' F' B2 D2 *// EOL*
U R2 U2 L U' L2 R' U L' U2 *// Left block*
D' R U' R' D U *// Right block with insane trick*
L2 U' L U' L' U *// Sune*
L U R U' L' U R' L U' *// 3 corner cycle*
37 STM



cowabunga said:


> Next: U' F2 R2 D' L2 R2 D2 F2 D B2 U B' L' F2 U F' R B2 L F2 U'



L' D R B' F R L2 D *// EOL*
L' R U L' U L' U' L' U2 L' U2 L U' *// Left block + 1 square*
z' U L' U2 L U L' U' L *// F2L*
R U R' U R U2 R' U2 *// Sune*
37 STM 

Next : B2 F2 L R2 U D2 F U' L D L F2 D2 R' U2 L B2 R U2 F2 R'


----------



## SpicyOranges (May 6, 2013)

Pyjam said:


> Next : B2 F2 L R2 U D2 F U' L D L F2 D2 R' U2 L B2 R U2 F2 R'



x' R F' R' F2 D2 R D2 *Cross*
R U R' L U L' *F2L #1*
L' U' L U' L' U L *F2L # 2*
U' R U' R' U R U' R' U *F2L # 3*
y R U R' *F2L # 4*
y2 r U2 R' U' R U' r' *OLL*
U2 R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R *PLL*
52 HTM
Next:F R U2 R' F' B' R D F L2 F2 D' B2 L2 U R2 L2 U2 F2 L2


----------



## mDiPalma (May 6, 2013)

D L F U' B' F
U' R U' R L U L' U2 R2
U L U' L' U L2 U L
R D' R2 U R U R' U2 R2 D R' U2

=35 htm (32 atm) ZZ

U' L D2 L2 R D' F' U2 F2 D2 U2 L R2 B R L' U2 F2 R2 L2 U' F R' D U


----------



## Pyjam (May 6, 2013)

mDiPalma said:


> U' L D2 L2 R D' F' U2 F2 D2 U2 L R2 B R L' U2 F2 R2 L2 U' F R' D U



S = F L' F R' B' R F' R' U' F' U' R U2 L2 R2 U' L U L' U' R2 U' L U R2 U2 R U' R' U
30 STM

F L' (*) *R' B'* U' F' *// EOL*
U' R U2 L2 R2 U' L U L' *U2* (#) *L U'* *// F2L -1*
R U' R' U *// All but 4 corners*

(*) = F R' B' R F' R' *B R*
(#) = *U* R2 U' L U R2 *U' L'*

NEXT = B2 R D2 U2 F2 L2 R B2 R2 D L' B2 D' L2 B F U2 R' D


----------



## cowabunga (May 9, 2013)

x2
E2 M' B' (FB)
U r2 U' r' U' R U R2 U' r' U' M' R' U' (SB)
r' U' R F R' U R2 U' R' F' R (CMLL)
M U M U' M' U2 M' U2 M' U M2 U2 (L6E)

Next: B' L2 F U2 L2 U2 B' D2 U2 R2 B' R' U' L' B' L2 D' B D2 F U


----------



## ottozing (May 9, 2013)

z'
F' R2 D2' r2 U' r' B (First block)
r2 U r2' R U' R' U R U r' U R' U2 R U' R' U r (Second block)
R' F R U F U' R U R' U' F' (CMLL)
M U M' U2 M U' M (EO)
U M2' U (UL UR)
M' U2 M2' U2 M' (EP)

Next - L2 B' F' L2 D' B D B2 F2 L2 U D' R F2 R' D R D2 B2 L' F' D2 L' U L'


----------



## irontwig (May 9, 2013)

D2 L' R' B2 R' L B2 F2 D' B F' U F2 B' L B D' L' D2 L' D L D2 L' D F2 (26 HTM/23 STM)

D2 R2 U2.B2 F2 D' B F' U F2 [2x2x3]
B' L B D' L' D2 L' D L D2 L' D F2 [F2L+CLL]

.=U2 L' R B2 R' L

Next: B2 U R2 D F2 D2 L2 B2 D B2 R2 D L U' R B D L D' L2 U R'


----------



## Pyjam (May 9, 2013)

D U F R F2 R' D *: EOL*
U2 L2 R' U2 L U L' U2 L2 U' R' U' R L *: F2L*
F' U2 F U F' U *: 3 edge cycle*
F2 R F' L F R' F' L' U2 *: 3 corner cycle*
36 STM

NEXT = B2 D F2 D B2 D R2 F2 L2 R2 U2 R' B' D2 B U' B U' R F L'


----------



## irontwig (May 9, 2013)

F' R2 F2 L2 D' R2 D L' D' R D2 L' D' U B U' B' U' L U L' B2 L2 D F2 U2 F (27)

F' R2 F2 L.D' R' D2 L' D' U B U' B' U' L U L' B2 L2 D F2 U2 F

.=L D' R2 D L' D' R2 D

Next: B2 L2 B2 U B2 L2 D' B2 D' R2 F2 U2 B' U' L' D L B2 R F' L


----------



## cowabunga (May 9, 2013)

y 
F' D' R D' L2 D U F' (FB)
U' R U M2 U R U M' U M R U r' (SB)
U' R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2 (CMLL)
M U' M' U' M' U M U2 M (L6E)

Next: R F U' R' F' D R U2 F R' D2 B2 U2 L B2 L' B2 R' F2 L2


----------



## Pyjam (May 9, 2013)

Great Scramble for FMC irontwig

F' B2 L' D' R2 U R' L U L F2 *// XX-Cross + EO*
U R U2 R' L U R U L' R' *// F2L -1*
U' R U' R' U R2 D R' U2 R D' R2 *// Done*
33 STM

NEXT : B2 L' U2 B2 R' U2 R2 B2 L U2 L2 F D' U2 B U2 R' U L B


----------



## irontwig (May 9, 2013)

F' B2 R2 L' U R U' L U R2 U2 R U' L' U R' U2 L2 U F2 R B2 U' R' (24)

F' [EO]
B2 [Square]
R2:U R'.L2 U F2 R B2 U' R' [Leaving 4C4E]

.=U L'*U' To leave four corners
*=L U R U' L' U R' U'
:=L' U R U' L U R' U'

Edit: ninja'd by Pyjam


----------



## Pyjam (May 10, 2013)

Great irontwig. 

Will you do the next scramble ?


----------



## mDiPalma (May 10, 2013)

D B' D R D F (eoline 6)
R2 U' L2 U R U2 R (right+cp 7)
L2 U L2 U2 L U L U (left 8)
L U' L' U L U' L' U2 L U (finish 10)
=31 htm

F2 D B F D' R2 B2 R2 F D' U2 F2 U2 D' L2 F2 B2 R D' U2 R U L2 D L


----------



## Cubenovice (May 11, 2013)

mDiPalma said:


> F2 D B F D' R2 B2 R2 F D' U2 F2 U2 D' L2 F2 B2 R D' U2 R U L2 D L



Human Thistletwaite

L F' R2 D B' - EO (5)
R U' R U2 D' R' D . R - edges UD and CO-2 (13)
. B2 U F2 U' B2 U F2 U' - cycle to finish CO (21)
U' B2 *D B2 *- PUC (25)
*B2 D2* B2 D2 B2 *D2* - 2+2 swap (28)
*D* F' B R2 B' F D - L3E (34)

F2 U' L D L' F B2 L' F R F2 U2 L2 F2 R' B2 U' R2 L2 D2 L2 B2 F2 L' R'


----------



## cowabunga (May 11, 2013)

x y2
D B D' r F2 U2 r2 F' (FB)
r2 R' U R (pseudo block)
U F R U R' U' F' (CMLL)
U2 M U' M' U' M U2 M U' L2 x U2 M2 U2 (L6E+undo pseudo)
32 STM

Next: U F2 R2 B2 D2 B2 U' L2 D B2 D' R B' L' F D B2 D' R' B2 D'


----------



## ottozing (May 11, 2013)

z2
U r' U' D' B2 U' B (First block)
r U' M U2 R U' r' U' R' U R U R' (Second block)
U' R' F R U F U' R U R' U' F' (CMLL)
U' M' U M' U2 M' U M (EO + UL UR setup)
U' M2' U' (UL UR)
M U2 M U2 M2' (EP)

Next - L2 U2 L' B2 F2 D2 L' B2 L R2 B2 F' L' B F U L F' U2 B' F'


----------



## mDiPalma (May 11, 2013)

x2 F' D' B' . D' B D2 U2 R F' B L2 B'
L2 U L U2 L U' L2 U2 L' U L
. = R U R' D2 R U' R' D2

=30 htm ZZ

F' L' U D R2 B2 D2 F' U2 F' L B U2 D2 F2 U2 D' L2 U' R2 L F2 L R2 B'


----------



## sokoban (May 11, 2013)

mDiPalma said:


> F' L' U D R2 B2 D2 F' U2 F' L B U2 D2 F2 U2 D' L2 U' R2 L F2 L R2 B'



Fridrich with 3LLL

Cross: X F' D' F' U2 B2 U2 F2
F2L 1: U R U R' L' U2 L R' U R
F2L 2: F' U' F L' U L U F U' F'
F2L 3: L U2 L' R U R' U R U R' 
F2L 4: Y' U' L' U2 L U' L' U' L U' L' U L
OLL: U F R U R' U' F' U2 R U R' U R U2 R' 
PLL: U' M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 M' U

Yeah I'm really bad - executed that in 23.42 

Next scramble: D L2 D2 L2 F2 R2 D' F2 U' L2 U F L' F U2 R' B R2 F2 L M2 U2 B2 L R B2 D2 R2 U2 F2 L' F' R' F L' F' L' R2 U


----------



## cowabunga (May 11, 2013)

x2
D F D' U2 R' F D2 (Cross) 
U' R U R' (1st)
y' L U L2 U2 L (2nd)
U R U2 R' L U L' (3rd)
U2 R U2 R' y L' U2 L (4th)
F R U' R' U R U R' F' (OLL)
U2 R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L U (PLL)

Next: B2 D B2 F2 U B2 U2 B2 R2 D F' D' L2 B' F2 U R U2 R2 U


----------



## Pyjam (May 12, 2013)

F' U2 R B' D' R U x2 *// 222 block + EO*
U2 L' F2 U F2 L U' L' *// F2L -1*
U2 R U2 R' U R U' R' U R U' R' U' R U' R' *// F2L + AntiSune (3 moves cancelled)*
U2 R' U2 R U R' U R *// Done*
39 STM

NEXT : B2 F2 U F2 D' B2 D2 L2 U' F R' U2 R U' B' D' L' U' B2


----------



## Yuxuibbs (May 12, 2013)

R' U2 B' U D B // 2X2 BLOCK 
F U' R2 F2 R F R2 F' // CROSS + F2L 2 
L' U2 L U' // F2L 3 
R' U R U2 R' U R // F2L 4
U' R U R' U' R' F R F' // OLL 
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // PLL

48 moves 

Actually found a solution with a PLL skip but I can't find it anymore 

NEXT: L2 B2 L2 F2 U' B2 L2 D2 U' F2 U R D2 L2 F' D' L' F U'


----------



## Lid (May 12, 2013)

x y' L B' U' R2 B' // Xcross
F U' F' U2 L U L' // 2nd
R' U2 R U' R' // 3rd
U' L' U' L // 4th
r R2 U' R U' r' U2 r U' R r' // OLL
R2 U B' F R2 B F' U R2 // PLL

41 HTM

nExT: U R2 F2 R2 D B2 U F2 U' B2 U2 L' D U' L U2 B' D F U L2


----------



## cowabunga (May 12, 2013)

z y' 
L F2 R B r' B2 R U' M2 B U L' B' L M' U2 M U' R' (XXXCross)
U R U2 (F2L)
R' U R U2 R' (Sune)
L' R' U2 L R y L U' R U2 L' U R' U (G-Perm)

Next: D' B2 F2 U' R2 U' F2 L2 U2 B2 U' R' D L2 F U' B' D2 F2 D' R'


----------



## Pyjam (May 13, 2013)

cowabunga said:


> Next: D' B2 F2 U' R2 U' F2 L2 U2 B2 U' R' D L2 F U' B' D2 F2 D' R'



*ZZZ° method = ZZ with Zero alg used.*

y U' R2 F' L R2 D *// (6) EOL*
L U2 L' U' R' U2 R' U R U2 L2 U' L' *// (19) F2L -1*
U R' U R U' R' U2 R U2 R' U' R U' L U2 R' U' R U2 L' *// (39) Natural last slot + last layer*

NEXT : B2 R2 U2 R2 F D2 B R2 F2 R2 F' L U F D2 B' U' L B D2 F2


----------



## ottozing (May 15, 2013)

x'
U R' D' r B' (First block)
R U' R' U R' U R' U2 R2 r' U2 R U' r' (Second block)
U2 R U R' U' R U' R' F' U' F R U R' (CMLL)
M' U M' (EO)
U2 M' U2 M U M2' U' M U2 M (EP)

Next - R2 D2 U2 B2 U2 L D2 R F2 L' D' L B2 F U2 R2 D' R2 F' U


----------



## Brest (May 15, 2013)

ottozing said:


> Next - R2 D2 U2 B2 U2 L D2 R F2 L' D' L B2 F U2 R2 D' R2 F' U



x2 y R D R' U y L' U' L2 D2
U R F R2 U' F' U' R
y U' R U' R' U R U R'
r' U2 r' D R2 U R' U R U' R2 D' r2 U

Next: U2 F2 R2 B2 L' B2 R' U2 R' D2 U2 R2 F' R' D2 B U2 F U L' U2


----------



## ottozing (May 15, 2013)

y2
F' L2' U L' R U' R2' y' (First block)
U R2' U2' R r U r2' U' M U2 R U' r' (Second block)
U R' U' R U' R' U R' D' R U R' D R2 (CMLL)
M U M U2 M' U M2' U' M' U2 M U' M' U (EO + UL UR)
M U2 M U2 (EP)

Next - U' R2 L' F D' B R2 D F' D' B2 U' F2 U' B2 R2 D F2 B2 U


----------



## Ooi Yan Qing (May 15, 2013)

> Next - U' R2 L' F D' B R2 D F' D' B2 U' F2 U' B2 R2 D F2 B2 U



x2 y'// Inspection 
D' R' F2 B' U2 B2 // First Block [6]
U' R' r2 U' R2 U r' U' r2 U r' U' M' r U R' // Second Block [16]
U' F R F' L F R' F' L' // CMLL Preserved Edges [9]
U' M' U2 M' U M U2 M' // Last Six Edges [8]

39 STM

NEXT- F R' U' D' F U' R' B D' F R2 U R2 U' L2 D F2 D F2 L2 D2


----------



## cowabunga (May 15, 2013)

L U F' M' U R B' (FB)
U2 R U r U R' U R' U' R U2 r' (SB)
F R' F' R U2 R U2 r' (CMLL)
U M U M' U M' U2 M U M2 U2 (L6E)

Next: U2 B D2 U2 F L2 R2 F2 U2 F D2 L' D F L2 D R' F L2 D' B'


----------



## irontwig (May 15, 2013)

U' R' B L B' R2 B L' B2 D2 L R' D' U R U2 B' U B U' B' R' B R U R2 B' U (28)

U' R.B' D2 L R' D' [Block]
U R U2 B' U B [F2L]
U' B' R' B R U R2 [LLEF+1]
B' U [Pseudoness]

.=R2 B L B' R2 B L' B'

Next: L2 B L2 B' L2 F' L2 U2 F D2 B F2 U' R' B' R' F2 U B' D2 R' U


----------



## Brest (May 15, 2013)

irontwig said:


> Next: L2 B L2 B' L2 F' L2 U2 F D2 B F2 U' R' B' R' F2 U B' D2 R' U



x F' R U' r'
d F R' U F' R
R U' R' U' L U L'
R U R' d L U L'
U' R' U' r U R' U' R2 r'
L' U2 L U L' y' L U L' F U L U2 L'

Next: R2 D' U R2 B2 R2 D' B2 U2 B2 L' U F' L2 F' D' L F R' D'


----------



## mDiPalma (May 16, 2013)

z2 E2 B' R' F' U' B' (eoline 7)
L' U' L' R' U' L' U' L (left 8)
U R2 U R' U' R2 U' R (right+ep 8)
L' U2 L2 F' L' F2 l U F2 U' l' F' U' (13)
=36 htm

U F' D' L' U' D L B D L' U2 L2 B2 U2 L F2 L' D2 L U2


----------



## Pyjam (May 16, 2013)

mDiPalma said:


> U F' D' L' U' D L B D L' U2 L2 B2 U2 L F2 L' D2 L U2



B2 R F' U B'
L U' L R2 U L2 U' L' U L U L'
R' U' R2 U' R' F' R U R U' R' F
R U R' U R U2 R'
36 HTM

NEXT : D' R2 D' B2 U' L2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U2 F U' R D' R2 D2 R B


----------



## ottozing (May 18, 2013)

z2
D R2' U' F' (2x2x2)
x2' U2 L' y' R2 U' R' (1x2x2 attached square)
U' R' U' R' F U2 M' U2 M F R2 (XXXcross)
y U2 R U2' R' U R' F R F' (Last slot + EO)
R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D U' S' U2 S U' R2' (COLL>EPLL)

Next - D B2 D' U2 F L F U' R B2 F2 D' U2 B D2 L R B2 U L2 R B' R2 U D2


----------



## cowabunga (May 18, 2013)

E2 L D U2 F2 U F2
M U' R2 U' R2 r U2 r2 U R' U2 R
U' R U2 R' U' R U' R'
U M2 U' M2 U M U2 M' U2
36 STM

Next: U' F2 D' F2 L2 U2 F2 D' L2 F2 D' R' B' U F' U' B L' R B' D'


----------



## Brest (May 18, 2013)

cowabunga said:


> Next: U' F2 D' F2 L2 U2 F2 D' L2 F2 D' R' B' U F' U' B L' R B' D'



y x2 R' U R D R U R' U R D' L2
x' R' U' R' x
y' U' L' U' L
U2 R' U R U' M U' R' U r
U' R U' L U2 R' U R U2 R' L'

Next: L2 D' R2 D2 R2 F2 D2 U' L2 U2 F' U' R2 F' D' B' F2 R U' F2 L'


----------



## cowabunga (May 18, 2013)

z x2
U M' U R D2 R2 D'
M' U R' M2 U R U' R' U2 r' U R' U2 R
U' M' U M' U' M2 U L2 M U2 M U2
33 STM

Next: D U2 B2 U B2 L2 B2 F2 D' R2 B2 F D' B2 L F L2 R B' F2 R2


----------



## Username (May 18, 2013)

cowabunga said:


> Next: D U2 B2 U B2 L2 B2 F2 D' R2 B2 F D' B2 L F L2 R B' F2 R2



U' [D R2 D', M'] U
R' L2 U [M', U2] U' L2 R
y [D M D', L'] y'
U [u' L' u, M2] U'
[B' R2 B, M2]
R2 [U' M2 U, R']

x [U L2 U', R2] x'
F [U2, R' F' R2 F R] F'
y2 [R2 U R2 U' R2, D] y2
y' [D2, R U' R'] y

D F' (Y-PERM) F D'


Next: R' F2 D2 R F2 D2 R F2 R' B' L' D' F2 U' L2 U' F R2


----------



## TDM (May 18, 2013)

Username said:


> Next: R' F2 D2 R F2 D2 R F2 R' B' L' D' F2 U' L2 U' F R2



z2
F' D2 R' F2 U2 L2
L U' L2' U' L
U y L' U L d R U' R
y' U L' U' L d' y R U' R'
y U2 R U R' U2 R U' R'
U F R U R' U' F' f R U R' U' f'
R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L U'

Next: B2 R' U2 F' L2 D2 L F' R2 F L D2 R U' L U' B' D2 B L U B2 U F' D B'


----------



## Brest (May 18, 2013)

Username said:


> Next: R' F2 D2 R F2 D2 R F2 R' B' L' D' F2 U' L2 U' F R2



L F' L' F // 2x2x2
U' B' U B' R2 // 3x2x1

switch to inverse with premoves (R2 B U' B U F' L F L')
B D B // pseudo F2L-1

switch back with premoves (B' D' B')
B' // F2L-1
B' D F B' D F' D' B2 R' // leave 3 corners
B' D' B' // add premoves
L2 B' R B L2 B' R' B // 3 cycle



TDM said:


> Next: B2 R' U2 F' L2 D2 L F' R2 F L D2 R U' L U' B' D2 B L U B2 U F' D B'



y' M2' y R2 L
u' R' U' R D
U2 R' U R
y' U2 R' U R U' R' U' R
U' F2 r U r' F
R' D' R U R' D R U2 R U2 R' U R U R' U2

Next: F2 R2 U2 B2 L D2 R U2 B2 U2 B2 U2 B R F2 U F R2 F U R'


----------



## TeddyKGB (May 18, 2013)

Brest said:


> Next: F2 R2 U2 B2 L D2 R U2 B2 U2 B2 U2 B R F2 U F R2 F U R'



Cross - x R' U D2 R' F B 
F2L 1 - U' R U2 R' U' y R' U' R
F2L 2 - L' U L U2 R U R'
F2L 3 - U2 L' U2 L U' y' L' U' L
F2L 4 - U' R U' R' U' R U R'
OLL - U r U r' R U R' U' r U' r' 
PLL - U2 R' U' R y R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2


Next: U2 B R F2 U F R2 F L2 D2 L F' R2 F L D2 R U' R' F2 U B' D2 R' U


----------



## mDiPalma (May 18, 2013)

B' R' U' F' R' F' (smart-eoline 6)
U R L' U L2 D' R U2 R' D L' R U2 R2 U2 z' (really cool f2l, see for yourself 15)
R' F R U2 M' U L' U' l d' L U' L' U (lol 15)

=36/32 htm/atm  

B D R2 B2 L U2 B2 D2 L R F2 R' U B D' B' D' U' F B2 U' F U' D2 L


----------



## Smiles (May 18, 2013)

B D R2 B2 L U2 B2 D2 L R F2 R' U B D' B' D' U' F B2 U' F U' D2 L

x' y
R2 F D' L2 D' R
U2 y' L' U L
R U' R' U y L' U' L
U' R' U' R U' R' U R2
U' R' U2 R U' R2
F' r U' r' F2 R
U y R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2

yeah just CFOP :/

Next: B2 L2 U2 R2 D' B2 F2 L2 F2 R2 U R' D U F2 L D2 U' F' D U'


----------



## ottozing (May 19, 2013)

y2 z
R D2' r' U R2 F (1x2x3 on left)
R U' r' U M U r2 (2x2x3 on left)
y R U' R2' F R (EO)
y' R2 U2' R' U R U R U2 R' U' R U R' U R (F2L+OLL)
R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U (PLL)

50htm. Surely this way of doing 2x2x3 is better than 2x2x2>2x2x3

Next - L B' L F2 L D' F2 D2 F' L B' R L' D2 B R2 D' U2 R B2 L' F D' L' D'


----------



## Username (May 19, 2013)

ottozing said:


> Next - L B' L F2 L D' F2 D2 F' L B' R L' D2 B R2 D' U2 R B2 L' F D' L' D'



R2 U2 R U2 y' R' U' R y' /FB
U2 R2 U R2 U M U2 M2 U R /SB
R U2 R' U' R U' R' U (Jb-Perm) /CMLL
U' M' U M' U M' U2 M U M' //EO
U' M' U2 M U' M2 U M U2 M //L63

NEXT: F2 U2 F2 U2 F2 R2 D R2 U' B2 F' U L D' U R' D L R2 D' F'


----------



## hoangtrung1999 (May 19, 2013)

> NEXT: F2 U2 F2 U2 F2 R2 D R2 U' B2 F' U L D' U R' D L R2 D' F'


R2 U y' L2 R' F R'
R' U R U L' U' L R' U2 R U' B U B'
y' R' U R U2 B U B'
y' U R U' R' U' F' U' F
U' F R U R' U' U2 R U R' U' R' F R F'
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U'.
NEXT: B' L' B U F R2 U D' F2 D' F R B R' F2 D B' D2 R' F' U2 R2 D F U


----------



## TheNextFeliks (May 19, 2013)

x2 y L U D L2 U R' [6/6]
y' L' U L [3/9]
y U2 L' U' L [4/13]
y U' R U' R [4/17]
U' L' U' L U' L' U L [8/25]
U r U R' U' r' F R F' [8/33]
U x L U' L D2 L' U L D2 L2 [10/43]

43/19.61=2.1927 tps. My tps is slow even when I have the entire solve planned out. 

Next:	L' U2 L2 U2 B2 U2 F2 R B2 L' D2 F' R' U' F' D L2 R' F2 U' R


----------



## ottozing (May 19, 2013)

x2
F2 D2' B (1x2x3)
U' r U2 r2' (2x2x3)
y F R U R2' F2 R (EO)
y' U R2' U' R2 U R2 U2 R U R' U R2 (F2L)
U F R U' R' U R U R' U R U' R' F' (COLL)
M2' U' M U2 M' U' M2' U (EPLL)

This method is awesome!!!

Next - U2 D B2 D' B2 R' B R' D2 B D R' B L U D' R2 F2 R L B2 L R2 U' B


----------



## Lid (May 19, 2013)

x y D' L' B D2 L' F // Cross
L U' L' R U' R' // 1st
L R' U R L' // 2nd
Dw L' U L // 3rd
y' R' U2 R U R' U' R' // 4th
y F R U R' U' R' F' r U R U' r' // OLLCP
U' R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' // EPLL

next: B2 R2 F D2 L2 B L2 U2 F R2 U L D U' B R' D2 U R2 B2 R2


----------



## TeddyKGB (May 19, 2013)

Lid said:


> next: B2 R2 F D2 L2 B L2 U2 F R2 U L D U' B R' D2 U R2 B2 R2




Cross - L D' L2
F2L 1 - U2 y' R' U' R
F2L 2 - U L' U L2 U' L'
F2L 3 - R U R' U R U' R' 
F2L 3 - U L' U2 L U' L' U L
OLL - U f R U R' U' f' U' F R U R' U' F'
PLL - U' z U2 R2 F (R U R' U')*3 F' R2 U2 R'



NEXT: F2 U R D2 L2 F' D' L' F U' R2 U R2 U' L2 D F2 D F2 L2 D2 F B2 U R


----------



## Sir E Brum (May 20, 2013)

TeddyKGB said:


> NEXT: F2 U R D2 L2 F' D' L' F U' R2 U R2 U' L2 D F2 D F2 L2 D2 F B2 U R



X-Cross: F' R' F L2 B (5/5)
F2L 2: y' L U L' U L U' L' (7/12)
F2L 3: L' U L y' R' U2 R (6/19)
F2L 4: R U R' U R U R' (7/26)
OLL: skip
PLL: U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' (14/40)

Time: 8.15 (with eyes closed)

NEXT: D R2 B2 R2 F2 R2 D' R2 D' F2 D2 B U' R' F' D F' R' D' L' U


----------



## Brest (May 20, 2013)

Sir E Brum said:


> NEXT: D R2 B2 R2 F2 R2 D' R2 D' F2 D2 B U' R' F' D F' R' D' L' U



z2 D' R' F R U2 R' F'
R U' R' y R' U' R
L' U L d R' U R
U' R U' R' U R U R'
y' r U R' U R U2 r2 F' U' F U r

Next: F2 R2 U2 B2 L D2 R U2 B2 U2 B2 U2 B R F2 U F R2 F U R'


----------



## ottozing (May 20, 2013)

y x2
r' D2' B M' U r2 U x (1x2x3)
R U' r' U r' (2x2x3)
F R F' (EO)
R2 U' R' U R U' R' U2' R' U R U' R' U R U' R' U R (F2L)
L U L' U L U2 L' (OLL)
M2' U' M U2 M' U' M2' (PLL)

Next - B2 D L' R' D2 L2 F2 D' R2 U2 F' B2 R2 U R' D2 B2 L B2 D2 L2 U2 D' L F2


----------



## Cubecube95 (May 20, 2013)

CFOP Method
Inspection: x2
Cross: F' D L2 U' R' F R (7)
F2L1: U' R' U' R U' y' R' U R (8)
F2L2: U' L' U L U2 L' U L (7)
F2L3: U' y' R' U2 R U2 R' U R (8)
F2L4: U2 L' U L U2 L' U2 L U' L' U L (12)
OLL: R U R' U R U2 R' (7)
PLL: U L' U' L F L' U' L U L F' L2 U L U'

Next-R2 B U2 B' L2 B' L2 D2 F' L2 D2 U R F R B' L2 U B D' R'


----------



## ottozing (May 20, 2013)

x' y'
U' R' u2 x' r U r' U x (1x2x3)
M' U' r U' r2' (2x2x3)
y R' F2 R2 U2' R' (EO)
y' U' R' U R U' R' U R2 U' R' U2 R U R' (F2L)
U R U2 R2' U' R2 U' R2' U2' R (OLL)
U R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U2 (PLL)

Next - L' B D' L2 B U2 F' D B U' D B' U2 B D F' L R2 F R F L' U' D B'


----------



## Smiles (May 20, 2013)

ottozing said:


> Next - L' B D' L2 B U2 F' D B U' D B' U2 B D F' L R2 F R F L' U' D B'



z2 y'
D' R2 D2 R'
F' U F
U L U2 L' U L U' L'
y' L U L2 B L B'
R U R' U' R U R2
U2 R U R' U R2 U2 R' U' R U' R'
M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2 U'

48 STM i think i should be using STM cause H perm?

next: U2 D' B' U' R' L2 B' D L B' D2 L2 F' R2 L2 F L2 F R2


----------



## mDiPalma (May 21, 2013)

R B L2 U F U L2 B2 D R U R' D2 (xxeoline 13)
R' U' R' U2 R2 U2 R U2 R2 U' z y2 (f2l** 10)
U' R' U R U' L U r' F U2 R U2 R2 F (14)
=37 htm

B2 L2 B' D2 U L2 R2 D2 U' F2 U2 F' L' B2 U L2 R2 U' D2 F2 R2 D L U2 B


----------



## ottozing (May 21, 2013)

x2
D R' y U r' U x' (First block)
R' U2 R2 U r' U' R2 U' r' M U R (Second block)
U2 R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R (CMLL)
M' U M U' M' U2 M2' U' M (EO + UL UR)
U2 M2' U2 (EP)

Next - B D2 R D2 B' R D L' B R U2 F2 L F2 D2 L' D2 B2


----------



## cowabunga (May 21, 2013)

Z'
U' R' B2 U M R B' (pseudo block)
U' r U R' U' R' U R U2 r' U' r (pseudo block)
E' M' E (undo)
U2 L' U R U' L U R' (CMLL)
U' M' U' M U' M U2 M' (L6E)

Next: U2 L2 U' L2 R2 D B2 D F2 U R2 F' U' R' B L2 D2 F D U' L2


----------



## irontwig (May 21, 2013)

D' R2 B2 R2
B L2 B D B D B D B2 L'
D' B' 
L2 F2 R2 U' R2 F2 L2 U (24)

Next: B2 L D2 R U2 R' B2 L2 R' U2 R' D2 F L' D2 F2 L2 B2 D B L F'


----------



## cowabunga (May 21, 2013)

z
U2 B' R' B D2 (pblock)
r M' U' R U2 M' r U2 R2 U (pblock)
E M' E' (pundo)
r' U2 R' F R F' (CMLL)
M2 U M' U2 M' U M U2 M' U2 M' U M2 U' M2 (L6E)

Next: B L' B D' F U2 F R U' R L2 U2 F2 R B2 L D2 F2 D2 R'


----------



## mDiPalma (May 21, 2013)

U' R U L2 U' R' U L2 D R' B' U' F2 (Pyjam-eoline 13)
L R U' L2 U2 L2 U L (left 8)
R U R' U2 R2 U R (right 7)
y R U R' U R U2 R' (sune 7)

=35 htm

B2 R2 B' U' R2 U' R' U R F B2 D' R U R' B2 D B' U' L D2 R2 L' F' L2


----------



## Lid (May 21, 2013)

B D U B' U F2 U2 x // XCross
R U' R' U2 F U F' // 2-3-4
R' U' R F' U' F
U2 R' U' R
r U R U' r' F R' F' // OLL
U R2' u R' U R' U' R u' R2' F' U F // PLL
=45htm

next: F2 R D2 R2 U2 R F2 R2 B2 U2 R F' R' U R U' R2 B' R' D'


----------



## cowabunga (May 21, 2013)

x2
R' U' F' L U' L' D2 (FB)
r U R2 M U R U2 r U' r' (SB)
U' y F' L2' U L2 U L2' U' L2 F y' (CMLL)
U M' U' M' U M' U2 M' U' M2 U2 (L6E)

Next: B' R2 U2 R2 B L2 D2 B D2 B R2 D R2 D F' R2 D L' B2 F'


----------



## ottozing (May 22, 2013)

L2' U2 F D2' B2' (EOline)
R' U R' U2' R2 L' U2 L' R U2 L (Left)
z' L2' U' L' U2 L' U L2' U2 L U L' U L2 (Moar left)
U R U2 R2' U' R2 U' R2' U2' R (COLL)
M2' U M U2 M' U M2' U (EPLL)

Next - L2 R2 D2 B2 D' L2 B2 R2 D' L2 U2 L' D' R' D2 B L' R U R F'


----------



## Brest (May 22, 2013)

ottozing said:


> Next - L2 R2 D2 B2 D' L2 B2 R2 D' L2 U2 L' D' R' D2 B L' R U R F'



z2 D L D' B U2 B2
M' U' M2' U r U' r2 U2 r' U' r
R2' D' R U2 R' D R U2 R
M' U M' U M' U M U
M' U2 M2' U2 M

Next: D2 F2 R' B2 L2 R' D2 R' B2 F2 U2 B' D2 L R D L U B2 R


----------



## TDM (May 22, 2013)

Brest said:


> Next: D2 F2 R' B2 L2 R' D2 R' B2 F2 U2 B' D2 L R D L U B2 R



x2
R D' R' L' F' U L2
U2 R U' R' U2 R' U' R
L U' L' d R' U' R
U d R' U' R U2' R' U R
y U2 L' U' L d R' F R F'
U' F' L' U' L U L' U' L U F
U' y2 F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F

Next: D' F2 D L R' U D' F' L' D' R' L U2 F2 D' L' B L F B2 D' R' F L2 D'


----------



## hoangtrung1999 (May 22, 2013)

> Next: D' F2 D L R' U D' F' L' D' R' L U2 F2 D' L' B L F B2 D' R' F L2 D'


F' y' u' F u B U' L2
U' R' U R U2 B U B'
U' (R U R' U')*3
U' L' U L
y' U2 L' U2 L U' F U F'
U r' R U R' U r
U R' U2 R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R U' F U
NEXT : B2 R' U L2 R F2 L' B' R' B2 U F' L' U2 D' L D2 L2 U F2 B' L' F' B' U2


----------



## Pyjam (May 22, 2013)

hoangtrung1999 said:


> B2 R' U L2 R F2 L' B' R' B2 U F' L' U2 D' L D2 L2 U F2 B' L' F' B' U2



y L' U L' U R U' L F' D' F U F' D2 R2 U2 L2 B2 U D2 R' U2 R D2 R U' R'
*26 HTM*

y L' U2 (*) R F' D R2 U2 L2 B2 *// (9) EO + 222 block*
U D2 R' U2 R D2 R U' R' *// (18) all but 5 corners*

* = U' L' U R U' L (#) U R'
# = F' D' F U F' D F U'

NEXT = B2 R U D2 F' U D R' B R' U2 D2 R2 U2 F' L2 B R2 L2 U2 B'


----------



## mDiPalma (May 22, 2013)

B D' L F' D F' L2 U F L F B' U B (xxeoline + cp 14)
L U L2 U2 L' U' L' U' L2 U' L' (left 11)
R' U2 R U R' U R2 U2 R' U' R U' R' (2gll 13)

=38 htm with 2-g3n l0l?

F2 D2 B U D' L2 R2 U2 R2 B2 R2 L' B2 L D2 U' R2 D B2 F2 L U R2 U R


----------



## Pyjam (May 22, 2013)

mDiPalma said:


> F2 D2 B U D' L2 R2 U2 R2 B2 R2 L' B2 L D2 U' R2 D B2 F2 L U R2 U R



L D R B' F2 R' D' *// (7) EOL*
U2 L2 U' R2 U' L' U' R2 U2 L' *// (17) Left 223 block*
R' U R' U' R U' R *// (24) Right 221 block + 1 pair*
U2 R L U2 R' U' R U2 *// (32) Block building on U*
F R F' L' F R' F' U' *// (40) 3 corner cycle*

NEXT : B2 D R2 F D2 R2 F L2 B2 F U2 L' U' L2 B' U2 L' B D2 L2 B2


----------



## Smiles (May 22, 2013)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : B2 D R2 F D2 R2 F L2 B2 F U2 L' U' L2 B' U2 L' B D2 L2 B2



x2 z
D' L' U' B R U R'
y' U2 L' U M' U' l U R U' L U R2 x
U L' U2 L U2 L F' L' F
U' M U2 M' U2 M' U' M'
U M' U2 M
U' M' U2 M' U2

= 43 stm

Next: L2 U B2 D' F2 D F2 R2 D' L2 U F' D' F' R U' F L2 B' L2 D


----------



## irontwig (May 22, 2013)

B' D' F2 L2 B F U' R' D R' B R B' R2 D2 R' D B U R U' B' R' B U2 B' D2 (27)

B' D' F2 L2 B [Pseudo 2x2x2 (D' is an inserted move]]
F U' [Pseudo F2L-1]
R' D R' B R B' R2 D' [Pseudo F2L]
D' R' D B U R U' B' R' [LL]
B U2 B' [F2L-1 premoves]
D2 [2x2x2 premove]

Next: L2 R2 D L' D' R' F U L F2 D2 B' F' R2 D' U' L2 F B' R' B' L' F D2 U2


----------



## Pyjam (May 23, 2013)

irontwig said:


> L2 R2 D L' D' R' F U L F2 D2 B' F' R2 D' U' L2 F B' R' B' L' F D2 U2



*ZZ 36 HTM :*
x2 y L2 F2 D' F' B R2 L2 D' *// (8) EO-line*
R2 U' L' R2 D R' U' R D' L' U' L *// (20) F2L -1 slot*
U' R U2 R' U2 R U2 R2 *// (28) All but 3 corners*
F R B' R' F' R B U2 *// (36) 3 corner cycle*

NEXT : D' R2 B2 D F2 D F2 R2 B2 L2 D2 F' D' L' U' R D F R F' L'


----------



## ottozing (May 23, 2013)

x' z2
U' x U' R' U R x' y (First block)
R2' U' r U r U' R U' R U r' U' R (Second block)
U' R' F R F' r U' R' U' R U' R2' r (CMLL + EO setup)
U' M U M' (EO)
U2 M' U2 M' U M2' U' M U2 M' (EP)

Next - L2 B' L U' R' B D' L' F R2 L' B' U R2 B2 D B2 D F2 L' U' F' L B L


----------



## Username (May 23, 2013)

ottozing said:


> Next - L2 B' L U' R' B D' L' F R2 L' B' U R2 B2 D B2 D F2 L' U' F' L B L



y //Inspection
U2 M2 U' x M U M' F' //First Block
U' R' U' r U' R U R //Second Block
R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' //CMLL
U' M U M' U2 M' U M' //EO
U M2 U' M' U2 M' //L and R
U' M2 U2 M' U2 M //L4E

Next: D2 L2 D2 L2 F' R2 B2 F' U2 R2 B L D L' B' L R2 D2 F' D2 R2


----------



## ottozing (May 23, 2013)

y' z
r u R2' u' R2 u (First block)
U' r M' U2 R U R2' U R U M2' U R' U2' R (Second block)
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' (CMLL)
U M U M U2 M' U M2' U' M' U2 M U' M U (LSE)

Next - D U L' F2 B' U2 L2 R2 D2 L F U2 F2 U' D2 L' B U2 D R L F U' F' R'


----------



## Pyjam (May 23, 2013)

Username said:


> Next: D2 L2 D2 L2 F' R2 B2 F' U2 R2 B L D L' B' L R2 D2 F' D2 R2



*ZZ 31 HTM :*
U2 L2 B F R' F U' R2 F2 R
U' L U2 L' U L' U' L' U L
F U F2 D' L U' L U L' D F *// ZZLL*

NEXT : F2 D L2 R2 F2 L2 D2 U R2 U R2 B' U2 B2 R U F2 D L U2


----------



## ottozing (May 23, 2013)

x
R' U r' B2' D' (2x2x2)
U R' F U R' u' R' u R2 (XXcross)
U' R U' R' U R U R' (F2L-1)
U R' U R U' R' U R (F2L-2)
U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U2' y' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 (OLLCP>EPLL)

Next - R B' D U R' F' B2 L R2 U2 L' F' B' D2 L' R2 F' D2 F D2 F D U' R' F'


----------



## irontwig (May 23, 2013)

B' U2 B' U L' B L B2 F' L D B2 F' D' F2 U F U' F2 D B2 D' B F' R' B' R' U2 L' (29)

On the inverse:

L U2 R B R F B'.L' F [2x2x3+2 pairs]
B2 L' B' L U' B U2 B [Leaving 3 corners and 3 edges]

Insert pair commutator D B2 D' F2 U F' U' F2 D F B2 D' at dot

Next: R F2 D2 L D2 R B2 U2 R B2 R' B' D2 F' R U' L2 D L' R' B R'


----------



## Brest (May 23, 2013)

irontwig said:


> Next: R F2 D2 L D2 R B2 U2 R B2 R' B' D2 F' R U' L2 D L' R' B R'



z2 U R' F u'
L' U' L2 U L' U2 L U' L'
U R' F R F' R' U' R
U2 R U2 R' U' R' D' r U r' D R2 U R'
U R2 U' R2 U' R2 U R' F' R U R2 U' R' F R

Next: R2 B F2 U2 R2 F D2 L2 F D2 L2 D F' U2 L' B L2 B L B2 F


----------



## Pyjam (May 23, 2013)

Brest said:


> Next: R2 B F2 U2 R2 F D2 L2 F D2 L2 D F' U2 L' B L2 B L B2 F



*27 HTM :* D2 R D' R' F L' D R' U' R D2 R' U R2 U R' D U2 L' U' L' R U' R' U R' U2

D2 R D' R' F *// EOL*
L' (*) R U R' U2 L' U' L' R U' R' U R' U2 *// All but 5 corners*

(*) = D' (@) R U R' D R U' R'
(@) = D2 R' U' R D2 R' U R

NEXT : B2 U' B2 D L2 D L2 F2 R2 U B2 L' D2 B D' L2 B L' F U2 B'


----------



## Brest (May 23, 2013)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : B2 U' B2 D L2 D L2 F2 R2 U B2 L' D2 B D' L2 B L' F U2 B'



M' F D' r' F U' R
y U2 R' U' R
y' U' R U R'
R2 U' R F R' F2 U F R2
r U R U' L' U R' U'

Next: D2 L' F2 R' U2 L U2 R' F2 U2 B D' B2 L2 B' R' F2 R2 U B' R'


----------



## mDiPalma (May 24, 2013)

B' D R U' B D2 L B2 R (xxeoline 9)
L' U L2 U L' U' L' U2 (block 8)
y' x2 L2 U' L' U' R' U2 L' U R U' B2 (zzll 11)

=28 htm ZZ

D L2 B2 F L2 U2 D' F2 B D' L2 D R2 U' B2 D F' R2 B R2 D' L' F' U F'


----------



## YddEd (May 24, 2013)

mDiPalma said:


> D L2 B2 F L2 U2 D' F2 B D' L2 D R2 U' B2 D F' R2 B R2 D' L' F' U F'


White top Green front scramble

Cross: U' R2' U F' R2 B2 x2
F2L: U R U2 R' y' U L U' L' U R U' L' U' L U' R U L U2 R' U R' U2 R U' R' U R y L' U2 L U' L' U' L U' L' U L
OLL: U R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R
PLL: U2 R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U2

Scramble: L2 R D2 U L U2 R B2 R U F U2 D' L' B2 R2 F2 L' B L2 D2 B' U2 D2 L2


----------



## Pyjam (May 24, 2013)

YddEd said:


> L2 R D2 U L U2 R B2 R U F U2 D' L' B2 R2 F2 L' B L2 D2 B' U2 D2 L2



x2 B R F U F' D2 L U L' B2 *// EOL + 221 block + 1 pair*
U R U2 R U L *// F2L -1 slot*
U R U R' U' R U2 R' U R *// Last slot + OLL*
U' y' R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F *// PLL V*
41 HTM

NEXT : B2 D B2 U2 F2 U L2 D B2 F2 U B' L' F2 R' B2 R' D L' F2 U


----------



## cowabunga (May 24, 2013)

U L' U2 L D' (1x2x3)
B2 L' D' L B' R B L2 (2x2x3)
x U' F' U2 F2 R2 F' (EO)
U' R' U2 R' U' (Square)
R' L' U R U' L (OLL+1)
M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 U2 (EPLL)
42 HTM

Next: F2 U' R2 U2 R2 D F2 U F2 R2 B' F2 L D F D2 R B2 D2 B U F2


----------



## irontwig (May 24, 2013)

D' B' R' L F2 D B U' F2 D' F' D B' D2 B D B' D B F2 D L2 D F2 (24)

D' B' R' L [EO]
F2 D B U' [2x2x2+2 pairs]

Switch to inverse:

F2 D' L2 [2x2x3]
D' F2 [Pseudo F2L]
B' D' B D' B' D2 B D' [LL]
F D F2 [Undo pseudoness]

Next: B2 U2 F2 L F2 L U2 L' U2 B2 L F2 L2 F' L2 R2 D' F R2 U F R


----------



## Pyjam (May 24, 2013)

irontwig said:


> Next: B2 U2 F2 L F2 L U2 L' U2 B2 L F2 L2 F' L2 R2 D' F R2 U F R



B L2 D2 R' U2 F U' F2 U2 F *// (10) XX-CROSS*
B U2 B' L U2 L' *// (16) F2L -1 slot + EO*
U2 R' U2 R U R' *// (22) F2L with pseudo block*
U' R2 F' R U R2' U' R' F R U' R2' U R2 U *// (37) PLL Y*

NEXT : D B' L F' B2 D2 R' L' U' F U2 R' U2 D2 F2 D2 R' B2 L2 D2 R2


----------



## ottozing (May 25, 2013)

y' z
U' r F x' r U r' U x (First block)
r' U' r2 U r U' r U R' U2 R U' R' U R (Second block)
R' F R U R' F' R U F U2' F' (CMLL + EO)
U2 M U2 M' U' M' U2 M' U' (EP)

Next - B' L' F' R2 B2 D F D' L U R L B2 U2 D2 R2 F2 D2 F2 L' U2


----------



## Smiles (May 25, 2013)

ottozing said:


> Next - B' L' F' R2 B2 D F D' L U R L B2 U2 D2 R2 F2 D2 F2 L' U2



z2
U' R' F2 D L'
d L' U' L
d L' U L
U' R' U2 R U2 R' U R
U2 L' U2 L2 U L2 U L
l U L' U L U2 l'
U' x' L2 D2 L U L' D2 L U' L

yay for low move count cases.

Next: D R' F' R D B2 U2 D' F B2 R2 U F2 B2 D' B2 U2 R2 L2 U


----------



## ottozing (May 25, 2013)

y
r' U2 M' U x' U' r' U' x' (First block)
R2 U M' U R2' U R U' R2' U' M U' r U2 r' U' R (Second block)
U2 R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R (CMLL)
U2 M' U M' (EO)
U M2' U' M' U2 M' U (UL UR)
M' U2 M' U2 M2' (EP)

Next - U F2 D B2 F2 R2 U' B2 U2 L2 B2 R' F' U2 F2 L' R D' B2 U R


----------



## YddEd (May 25, 2013)

ottozing said:


> Next - B' L' F' R2 B2 D F D' L U R L B2 U2 D2 R2 F2 D2 F2 L' U2



White top Green front
x2
First block: U2 L2 U2 F' U R' U L U L' U L U' L'
Second block: U2 R U' M' U' R' U2 R U' M' U2 R' U' R U R U R U R' U2 R U' R' U R (Worst second block ever)
2 look CMLL: R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'
LSE: M U M2 U M' U M' U M' U M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 M

Scramble: R2 F2 U D B' L' D' L2 U' R' D F R2 F2 D2 B' R2 B' R' B' L2 D F2 D' U'


----------



## irontwig (May 25, 2013)

R' B2 D F' B D2 L2 D R2 L' U' L' D' R2 D L' D' B2 R' U R' U' R' U R' U' R2 B2 (28)

R' B2 D F' B [EO+2 pairs]
D2 L2 D R2 L' U' L2.D' [2x2x3]
R2 B2 [Pseudo F2L-1]
R' U R U' [Pseudo F2L]
U R2 U' R' U R' U' R2 [Leaving three corners]
B2 [Undo pseudoness]

.=L D' R2 D L' D' R2 D

Linear skeleton.

Next: F2 R' F2 L' B2 L F2 R U2 R2 F2 D2 R2 D' F D2 L2 R' F D' B U2


----------



## Brest (May 25, 2013)

irontwig said:


> Next: F2 R' F2 L' B2 L F2 R U2 R2 F2 D2 R2 D' F D2 L2 R' F D' B U2



y2 L2 R F u
L U' r2' F r
R' F R F' R2 U2 R2
U' R' U' R U2 R' U R
U' F R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F2 U2

Next: R2 B2 D2 R2 B2 D' B2 U B2 U' F R' U2 F' D R U2 B' F U' R


----------



## Pyjam (May 25, 2013)

Brest said:


> Next: R2 B2 D2 R2 B2 D' B2 U B2 U' F R' U2 F' D R U2 B' F U' R



F2 D2 L F' R' D'
L' R' U2 L R' U2 L2 R' U R U L
U R2 U' R
U R U2 R D R' U R D' U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2
F U2 F' U' F U' F' U2

NEXT : B2 D2 R2 F2 D' L2 B2 D' L2 D B2 R' U L' F U L F2 U' F' U2


----------



## ottozing (May 28, 2013)

z2 x'
F U' R U R2' D' r2 D (1x2x3)
r U R' U' R U2 M2' U r2 (XXcross)
y M U r U' r' U' l2' L U' L U M (Last 2 pairs)
r' U r x' U' F2 r2 U' r' F L' (OLL)
x' R2 D2' R' U' R D2' R' U R' (PLL)

Next - B2 D2 B2 R2 D2 L' D2 U2 F2 R D' F2 L2 U B F' D B' R D2


----------



## Attila (May 28, 2013)

R2 U2 L D2 R U’ R B’ F orient corners and 3 edges,
R U’ L2 R2 D’ more 3 edges,
L2 R’ B2 D B F’ R’ D U’ L2 U B2 D2 L6E.
next: F2 D2 R F2 U2 F2 D2 F2 L2 R U2 B D2 U R F2 L B2 L2 D2 B'


----------



## irontwig (May 28, 2013)

Attila said:


> R2 U2 L D2 R U’ R B’ F orient corners and 3 edges,
> R U’ L2 R2 D’ more 3 edges,
> L2 R’ B2 D B F’ R’ D U’ L2 U B2 D2 L6E.
> next: F2 D2 R F2 U2 F2 D2 F2 L2 R U2 B D2 U R F2 L B2 L2 D2 B'



Legend. Only 23 stm btw.


----------



## Username (May 28, 2013)

Attila said:


> next: F2 D2 R F2 U2 F2 D2 F2 L2 R U2 B D2 U R F2 L B2 L2 D2 B'



B R D F' L' U R2 D'
L' U' R2 U' R2 U' L' U' R'
U2 L2 U L' U L U2 L' U L U' L'
U R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R
G-perm

L' F' U' D' F L B2 R L' F' D L F B L2 R' B2 D2 L' F' R2 U D2 F2 B


----------



## Pyjam (May 28, 2013)

Attila said:


> next: F2 D2 R F2 U2 F2 D2 F2 L2 R U2 B D2 U R F2 L B2 L2 D2 B'



D' R2 F U R U2 B' *// EOL *
R U R' L' U' L' R2 U' R U' L'* // Left 223 block*
U2 R U R2 U R U2 R U' R U R' U' R *// Right 223 block*
y R' U2 R U R' U R2 U' L' U R' U' L *// COLL Pi*
45 HTM

NEXT : D2 L2 B' D2 B2 D2 U2 R2 F R2 F L' B U F' D' R' U' R' U R2


----------



## Username (May 28, 2013)

Pyjam said:


> D' R2 F U R U2 B' *// EOL *
> R U R' L' U' L' R2 U' R U' L'* // Left 223 block*
> U2 R U R2 U R U2 R U' R U R' U' R *// Right 223 block*
> y R' U2 R U R' U R2 U' L' U R' U' L *// COLL Pi*
> ...



You got ninja'd


----------



## Pyjam (May 28, 2013)

Username said:


> L' F' U' D' F L B2 R L' F' D L F B L2 R' B2 D2 L' F' R2 U D2 F2 B



F2 D' R D B U' B' *// EOL*
D' R U2 R' D U L U L' R L' U L U2 R' U' L U L' *// F2L*
U R U2 R' U' R U' R' *// OLL *
*PLL A*
44 HTM

NEXT : D2 L2 B' D2 B2 D2 U2 R2 F R2 F L' B U F' D' R' U' R' U R2


----------



## Username (May 28, 2013)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : D2 L2 B' D2 B2 D2 U2 R2 F R2 F L' B U F' D' R' U' R' U R2



B U' D R' F D B2
U' R U2 R' U' L' U R U L' U' L
R U' R' U' R U' R' U R2 U R'
M' U2 M R' U' R U' R' U2 R
Ja-Perm

NEXT: F2 U B2 U' L2 U B2 R2 U F2 D2 F' D' R' U' R2 F' L' F L D2


----------



## Cubenovice (May 28, 2013)

Username said:


> NEXT: F2 U B2 U' L2 U B2 R2 U F2 D2 F' D' R' U' R2 F' L' F L D2



may god forgive me... *CFOP*

F U F R' B' D' B U2 - XXcross - 8
D F D' R F R' D F' D' - F2L - 17
L' F' L F' L' F2 L U L F L' F' U' - sunesexy - 30
L F L' F' L F L' F' L' U L2 F' U' - Jperm - 43

next: B' U' L D R' L' B L2 F' U' R2 U2 R' U' D L' F' U' L' D' U L2 F L' D


----------



## Username (May 28, 2013)

Cubenovice said:


> next: B' U' L D R' L' B L2 F' U' R2 U2 R' U' D L' F' U' L' D' U L2 F L' D



y
R L F
U L' U2 L y R U' R'
y U R U R' U R U' R'
L U L' U2 y R U R' U2 R U' R' U R U' R'
U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R
Gperm

Next: R2 F2 L2 R2 F2 D' F2 R2 U F2 U' R' F' U' F' R2 B2 R' B2 R2


----------



## elrog (May 28, 2013)

Username said:


> Next: R2 F2 L2 R2 F2 D' F2 R2 U F2 U' R' F' U' F' R2 B2 R' B2 R2



Sort of watermanish

x2 y F2 L2 D L D2 L' F2 R' U L U' R U L' B2 E B2 L' U' L E' L' U L

NEXT: L U' R D L U' R2 B D2 L' F


----------



## Pi (May 28, 2013)

Cross: L F R2 D' y R' F R
First Slot: U R U' R2 U R
Second Slot: U2 R U2 R' U R U' R'
Third Slot: Dw' L U L'
Last Slot: R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R'
OLL: U2 Fw (R U R' U')x2 Fw'
PLL: M2 U M2 U M U2 M2 U2 M 

Scramble: B2 D U' F2 D2 B2 F2 U' L2 F D L B R' U B' D' R2 U' B'


----------



## TDM (May 28, 2013)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT = B2 R U D2 F' U D R' B R' U2 D2 R2 U2 F' L2 B R2 L2 U2 B'



x' R U2 R' D U' R F2 U' // 1x2x2
R F' R2 U' R d' L' U // 1x2x3
x' r U r' U' r' U r // 2x2x3
U' R F R U R' U' F' f R U R' U' f' // EO
U2 z' y2 U' R' U R U2 R' U R // F2L-3
U2 R U2 R' U2 R U' R' // F2L-4
R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' // COLL
U' // EPLL

Next: B L D2 F' D F2 D2 B' R L2 U' D' B2 U2 B2 L2 U' R2 D' B2


----------



## CHJ (May 28, 2013)

Pi said:


> Scramble: B2 D U' F2 D2 B2 F2 U' L2 F D L B R' U B' D' R2 U' B'



cross: x2 F' R D' F L2 R2
F2L-1: U2 F' U F R U2 R' U
F2L-2: L U L' U2 L U L'
F2L-3: U F U' F'
F2L-4: U2 R' U R B U2 B'
OLL: y r U R' U R U2 r'
PLL: F2 U' M' U2 M U' F2

46HTM



TDM said:


> Next: B L D2 F' D F2 D2 B' R L2 U' D' B2 U2 B2 L2 U' R2 D' B2


----------



## Pyjam (May 29, 2013)

TDM said:


> Next: B L D2 F' D F2 D2 B' R L2 U' D' B2 U2 B2 L2 U' R2 D' B2



L' B' D L2 U L *// 222 Block*
B2 R' B *// Edge orientation*
U2 R' B2 U R2 U' L U R U' R2 *// F2L -2*
U2 L' R U2 L U2 L' *// F2L -1*
U2 R' U R U' R' U2 R *// Done*
35 HTM

NEXT : R2 D' F2 L2 B2 R2 U B2 D' R2 U' R' F L2 U B' U2 L2 R B2 U2


----------



## ottozing (May 31, 2013)

x2
U' R' F' L u L' F (First block)
U' r' R' U' M U' r U2 r' (XXcross + EO)
R U' R' U' R U R' (F2L-1)
U' R' U' R U2 R' U' R (F2L-2)
L' U2 L U L' U L (OLL)
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U' (PLL)

Next - D2 F2 R2 B' L2 D' R2 B' R' B2 F D' R2 B' L2 R' D B F' R' L2 U' L2 D U'


----------



## Pyjam (May 31, 2013)

ottozing said:


> Next - D2 F2 R2 B' L2 D' R2 B' R' B2 F D' R2 B' L2 R' D B F' R' L2 U' L2 D U'



U' R2 B2 U2 F'
R2 U2 R' U2 L' U' R2 U L2 U L R' U L
R' U2 R U2 R U' R' U R U L U2 R' U' R U2 L' U

NEXT : U2 L2 F2 L2 U2 L2 U L2 U L2 R2 B D' F2 U' F2 R' D L F R'


----------



## irontwig (May 31, 2013)

B U F2 U' B' U F B' R' D2 B U' B' D2 B U' R U' F2 U L F2 B2 R2 U2 R' U' R (28)

:U F' B' R'.B [EO]
U2 R U' F2 U L F2 B2 [2x2x3]
R2 U2 R' U' R [Leaving 5 corners]

.=D2 B U' B' D2 B U B'
:=B U F2 U' B' U F2 U'

Next: R2 U2 R' U2 B2 L' F2 R U2 R D2 R' F' R B D' R2 B' L D U2


----------



## ottozing (May 31, 2013)

x' z'
U' L2' U2 l2 F' l' F' U' x U R' U' R U (Corners)
z' F2 R2 U2' R2' U2' R2 U2' (WG WO)
z y U' M2' U (WR)
z' M2' u M' u2 M' u M2' (YG YB)
z x' R' U M U M2' U2 r (YO GR GO BO)
y' R U R U R U' R' U' R' U' (WB BR YR)

Next - U L' D' R' F2 U L2 D B2 L B2 L2 F' U' F R' L B' U B U' B' F L2 R2


----------



## mDiPalma (May 31, 2013)

B' R2 D' F L U L' R' U' R B2 L' U' R U2 L (16)
R2 U R' U2 R U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R U' R' U2 (14)

=30 htm ZZ


F' U' D2 L' D' R L F2 D' L B U R U2 R D2 R' D2 F' B R' U2 D R2 D'


----------



## Pyjam (May 31, 2013)

Sorry, I have butchered this beautiful scramble.

D R' F' L2 B D L D *// EOL*
U L U' L U' L' U' R' U2 L' U' L U' L U' L U R' U' *// F2L*
R' F R U R U' R' F' R U2 R' U2 R *// PLL R*
40 HTM

NEXT : L2 B2 R2 U F2 U2 B2 F2 U B2 R2 B' D R' F' L' R' D L2 U R2


----------



## TDM (Jun 1, 2013)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : L2 B2 R2 U F2 U2 B2 F2 U B2 R2 B' D R' F' L' R' D L2 U R2


z' x2
F R' U' R x' U F' R U L' F' L
y2 L' U' L U2 L' R U' z2 x'
r' U' r' M U r'
R U' R F R U R' U' F' f R U R' U' f'
U' R U2 R' U2 R2 U' l2 D R' D'
z' U r U R' U' r' F R F'
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U2

Why am I so bad at building blocks...
Edit: I just tried:
z' x2
F R' U' R x' U' F'
to begin with. So many blocks.
Next: F2 L2 F2 R2 U2 L2 D' L2 R2 B2 U R B F2 R2 F' D2 L F' D2 R'


----------



## Pyjam (Jun 1, 2013)

TDM said:


> Next: F2 L2 F2 R2 U2 L2 D' L2 R2 B2 U R B F2 R2 F' D2 L F' D2 R'



B' U2 R' F B2 *// EOL*
R L U2 R
L' U' R U L U L R' U' L'
R U R' U' L'
R U R' U' L U *// F2L*
R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L *// PLL J*
41 HTM 

NEXT : L2 R2 U' F2 D' L2 D B2 U' L2 D R B2 U' B' D U R2 F' D' B2


----------



## Renslay (Jun 1, 2013)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : L2 R2 U' F2 D' L2 D B2 U' L2 D R B2 U' B' D U R2 F' D' B2



Noah's CP2, because it's fun.

y z'
U L U L x' U2 r F' // FB 7/7
U2 r' U2 F' U' F // CP 6/13
r U' r' U2 r R U2 R U r // EO 10/23
R' U2 R' U r2 // <R,U> 5/28
U' R2 U2 R' U R U2 R U R' U2 R U' R' // F2L 14/42
U' R' U' R U' R U R2 U R2 U2 R' // 2GLL 12/54

54 HTM

alg.garron.us

NEXT: R' F' R U' L2 R F' R' D2 B2 F' U' D2 R F' R2 B2 U D L' F' R2 B2 F U2


----------



## Lid (Jun 1, 2013)

Renslay said:


> NEXT: R' F' R U' L2 R F' R' D2 B2 F' U' D2 R F' R2 B2 U D L' F' R2 B2 F U2



y z R' F D2 L2 D
R U R'
y' L' U' L U L' U' L
F' L U2 L'
U2 F U2 R U R'
f U R U' R' f'
R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2 f R' f' U2

44 htm

next: U L2 D F2 L2 U2 L2 D' B2 D B2 L' D2 F2 D2 F' D L' U2 R U2


----------



## mDiPalma (Jun 1, 2013)

L2 B2 U R' D F2 D L . D F U' F2 L2 F (eo2x2x3)
U L' U' L2 U2 L' U L U' L' (leave 3 corners) 

. = L' B2 L F' L' B2 L F

=30 htm

D2 L' R' F' B' L' B' R' D' F U' R2 B' L R' F2 U2 L B F U L D2 R' U'


----------



## Renslay (Jun 1, 2013)

Lid said:


> next: U L2 D F2 L2 U2 L2 D' B2 D B2 L' D2 F2 D2 F' D L' U2 R U2



Noah's CP2

HTM 57

y2 x'
F2 R' u U' R2 r U x' // FB 7/7
U R' U' F' U' F // CP 6/13
r R U' R U' R U2 M' U // EO 10/23
r' U2 r2 // <R,U> 3/26
R2 U' R2 U2 R' U' R U R U2 R U' R' U R // 15/41
R U R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U' R' U R U2 R' U2 // 2GLL 16/57

alg.garron.us

NEXT: U2 F' U2 R' D' F' R' B  F' L2 D R2 F' D U2 L B R L' B F' R D2 L2 B2


----------



## cowabunga (Jun 2, 2013)

z2
B L' F2 E' L D F' D (1x2x3)
R2 U2 R U' R U2 M2 z' (Corners)
U2 l U' M' U L2 U M' U2 M2 U l (LF+LB)
U' M' U' M U' M U2 M2 U M' U2 (L6E)
38STM

Next: U2 B2 R2 F2 L' B2 R F2 D2 U2 R2 F' D' U2 B' D' L' D B' U R'


----------



## uvafan (Jun 2, 2013)

x2
L B' R' L2 F' R' L D
R U' R U R' U' L' R U2 R' U2 L'
U R2 U' R' U2 R2 U R U R' U' R U2 R' U' R
U' r U R' U' r' F R F'
U2 Uperm U

58 moves
Next: L F U2 R2 F' L F B U' L' B2 F2 R B2 U' R B' F R' L' U' F2 D2 L' U


----------



## cowabunga (Jun 2, 2013)

y2
R2 B U2 L' F'
U R2 U M R U R' 
U L' U' L' U R U' L U x'
M' U2 M' U M U M2 U M2 U2
31STM
Next: R' U' B' D2 F' D' L B L' B U2 L2 U2 F2 L2 D2 L' U2 D2 B2 D2


----------



## irontwig (Jun 2, 2013)

B' R' B U2 D' L U B2 D' L2 F' R' B2 R F' R' B2 R2 U R' U' F2 U2 F2 U' F' U B2 (28)

On the inverse:
B2 U' F [Pairs and almost EO]

Switch to normal:
B' R' B [Finishing EO]
U2 D' L U B2 D' L2.[2x2x3+pairs]
F2 R U R' U' F2 U2 F2 U' [Leaving three corners]

.=F R' B2 R F' R' B2 R

Tricky scramble.

Next: F2 D R2 D' L2 D B2 D2 B2 R2 U2 L2 B D' B L F' U B2 L F2


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 2, 2013)

F2 D R2 D' L2 D B2 D2 B2 R2 U2 L2 B D' B L F' U B2 L F2

Cross: D' R2 r' U r2 U' r'
F2L 1: U' R' U2 R U2 R' U R
F2L 2: U L2 u L2 u' L2
F2L 3: U L' U L U' L' U L
F2L 4: R U' R' U R U2 R' U R U' R'
CLL: U' F R' F' R U2 R U2 R'
ELL: U' R U R' U' M' U R U' r'

R' B2 L B2 R B2 F2 L F2 R2 F2 U' F' L2 D U' L' B' D2 R F'


----------



## Username (Jun 2, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> R' B2 L B2 R B2 F2 L F2 R2 F2 U' F' L2 D U' L' B' D2 R F'



U R2 U2 R L F' U L2 //XCROSS
U' y' R' U R U' R' U R //F2L 2
U' R U2 R' U2 y' R U R' //F2L 3
y R U R' U R' F R F' //F2L4
U r' U' R U' R' U2 r //OLL
R-PERM //PLL

NEXT: B R2 B D2 B2 U2 B' R2 B2 F' D2 U' L' F2 D' L D' U' B' L' U2


----------



## mDiPalma (Jun 2, 2013)

B2 R' B' L F (eoline 5)
R U' L' U2 L2 U R' U2 R2 (right+cp 9)
z
R U' R2 U' R' U' R *U' R* (right 9)
*R' U'* R U' R' U2 R2 U R' U R U2 R' U (2gll 14)

=34 htm zz-d

F2 B U' F' D' U2 R' U' R2 F2 L' U R' F B' U' R2 B' F L2 F L D U B'


----------



## Username (Jun 2, 2013)

mDiPalma said:


> F2 B U' F' D' U2 R' U' R2 F2 L' U R' F B' U' R2 B' F L2 F L D U B'



F D' R D' R D2 //CROSS
y R' U2 R2 U R' //F2L 1
U y' L2 U2 L U L' U L2 //F2L 2
y2 R' F R F' L U2 L' // F2L 3
y U' L' U2 L U' L' U L //F2L 4
U2 l' U' L U' L' U L U' L' U2 l //OLL
l' R' D2 R U R' D2 R U' R B' // PLL

neXT: F2 D L2 D' F2 R2 B2 D2 B2 U' F2 L' B2 F D U2 R F D L2 R


----------



## Pyjam (Jun 3, 2013)

Username said:


> neXT: F2 D L2 D' F2 R2 B2 D2 B2 U' F2 L' B2 F D U2 R F D L2 R



R D B' U' R2 D *// EOL*
U R' L U R U2 L2 *// Pseudo left 223 block*
z' *// New orientation !*
U L U' L U L2 U' L2
U R U2 L' U' L U2 *// Second left 223 block*
B L B' R' B L' B' U D' *// 3 corner cycle*
37 HTM

Suivant : L2 B L2 F' L2 F' D2 F' U2 L2 U2 R F L2 B L2 U2 L' D U2


----------



## Brest (Jun 3, 2013)

Pyjam said:


> Suivant : L2 B L2 F' L2 F' D2 F' U2 L2 U2 R F L2 B L2 U2 L' D U2



L // pseudo 2x2x2
R' D2 R // pseudo 2x2x3

switch to inverse with premoves (R' D2 R L')
L' R' // 2x2x2
D' L B L' D B D B' // F2L-1
D B' D' B D' R D R' D2 // leave 3 corners

skeleton (on normal scramble)
L R' D2 R D2 R D' R' D B' D B D' B @ D' B' D' L B' L' D R L

insert @ [F' U2 F, D'] 2 moves cancel

L R' D2 R D2 R D' R' D B' D B D' B F' U2 F D' F' U2 F B' D' L B' L' D R L (29htm / 26stm)

Next: R2 B2 D2 R2 B2 D' B2 U B2 U' F R' U2 F' D R U2 B' F U' R


----------



## Pyjam (Jun 3, 2013)

Brest said:


> Next: R2 B2 D2 R2 B2 D' B2 U B2 U' F R' U2 F' D R U2 B' F U' R



R' F2 L2 D L' F' *// EOL*
R2 U2 R L U2 L R' U' R' U L *// Left block*
R' U2 R U' R U' R' U' R U2 R U' R' U' *// All but 3 corners*
R2 U' L' U R2 U' L U *// 3 corner cycle*
39 HTM

Next : F2 B' U2 D' L' B2 L U2 F L2 U2 L' D2 R D2 B2 R2 U2 B2 L'


----------



## irontwig (Jun 3, 2013)

U2 L U2 F D' F' U2 F D U R' B F2 L2 U F2 U' B2 D U R2 U D R' D2 R D (27)

U2 L.F U R' B [EO+pairs]
F2 L2 U F2 U' B2 D U R2 U [F2L-1]
D R' D2 R D [Leaving three corners (lol)]

.=U2 F D' F' U2 F D F'

Next: L2 D R2 D' U2 B2 D F2 U' F2 U B2 L F' D2 L' R U R2 B F' R'


----------



## Pyjam (Jun 4, 2013)

irontwig said:


> L2 D R2 D' U2 B2 D F2 U' F2 U B2 L F' D2 L' R U R2 B F' R'



R F * U R L' B R2 D2 *// (8) EOL *
L U2 R U L U L' R @ U' R' *// (18) Right block* 
L U' L U L U L' U L' U' L U *// (30) Crap !!!* :fp
39 HTM

* = F U B' U' F' U B U' *// 3 cancellations*
@ = R U' L2 U R' U' L2 U *// 4 cancellations*

NEXT = B2 F2 R2 U F2 D' U' R2 F2 U R2 B L' B2 F2 R D' L F2 R2 B2 (ZZers will love it)


----------



## irontwig (Jun 5, 2013)

B L' R U' D L' F D2 F' U F D2 F' L D' U B D2 L D' L2 B2 D' L2 R' B2 (26)

Hmmm... wasn't that nice imo, but I guess my EO followed by random block building isn't really ZZ. Anyway, this required some messing around:

B L' R B' [EO+pair]
U [Another pair/pseudo square]

Switch to inverse:
B2 R L2 D [Three squares]

Switch back to normal:
B2 D2 [Fourth square]
L D' L2 B2 [F2L/Leaving 3C3E]

Thus we have this skeleton:
B L' R B' U.B2 D2 L D' L2 B2 D' L2 R' B2

.=U' B U' D L':U L D' U B'
:=F D2 F' U F D2 F' U'

Next: U2 B2 U L2 F2 U2 B2 D' F2 D' R2 D' L' B D L R' F2 L' U2 F


----------



## Pyjam (Jun 5, 2013)

irontwig said:


> Next: U2 B2 U L2 F2 U2 B2 D' F2 D' R2 D' L' B D L R' F2 L' U2 F



F' D' U2 R B L R D *// (8) EOL*
U' * R' U R2 U R U2 L' U' L R2 U R' U' L U' @ L U' L' R2 *// (28) all but 2 corners.* :fp

* = U L U' R' U L' U' R
@ = D L U' L' D' L U L'
*12 cancellations* 

Solution = F' D' U2 R B L R D
L U' R' U L' R2 U R U2 L' U' L R2 U R' U' L U' D L U' L' D' R2
32 HTM

NEXT : D2 B' U2 B2 D L' F L2 B2 R2 L2 D' F2 D L2 U R2 L2


----------



## hoangtrung1999 (Jun 6, 2013)

> NEXT : D2 B' U2 B2 D L' F L2 B2 R2 L2 D' F2 D L2 U R2 L2


B' F2 D2 u' R u
U f' L f
(R U R' U')x2 (R U R')
(R' U' R) L' U2 L
R' U R' F R F' R
U2 (L' U' L U') (L' U L' U) (L F' L' F)
U R2 U RU R'U' R'U'R'U R'U'

NEXT:L R F B2 R U2 D2 F B' U' B2 R2 U L F L' B R2 L' B' U L D B' R2


----------



## Pyjam (Jun 6, 2013)

hoangtrung1999 said:


> L R F B2 R U2 D2 F B' U' B2 R2 U L F L' B R2 L' B' U L D B' R2



y U' B' D2 U F' L D *// EOL *
R L U R2 U' L' U2 L2 U' R' U' L' *// Left 223 block*
U' R' U' R' U2 L' U R U' L U2 R' U2 R U R2 U *// Done*
36 HTM

NEXT : B2 D' R2 D' F2 L2 U' R2 D2 F2 U2 F L' B R' B2 F2 U2 R U F'


----------



## mDiPalma (Jun 6, 2013)

@hoangtrung1999

F2 D B2 R B R' D' U R (xeoline 9)
L' U L U' L U2 R (right 7)
L' U L U2 L' U' L' (left, misoriented corner 7)
y
R2 U' R2 U' R2 U' L U' R2 U L' (intuitive cpls 11)
y2 R' U' R U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U R U' (2gll 14)

linear 48 htm w/ interesting method

ninja'd by Pyjam; use his scramble


----------



## irontwig (Jun 7, 2013)

L' U2 R' U2 F2 D2 L' D2 B' L D R' D2 F D R' L2 U' L2 F R' D R D2 F' D' L (27)

L'.B'　[Square]
F2 L D R' D2 F [Careful EO]
D R' L2 U' L2 [Pseudo 2x2x3]
F R' D R D2 F' D' L [Leaving three edges]

.=U2 R' U2 F2 D2 L' D2 F2

Next: F2 L2 R U2 R D2 B2 D' B' R2 F' D U2 F' R2 U2 R' B' L'


----------



## Pyjam (Jun 7, 2013)

irontwig said:


> Next: F2 L2 R U2 R D2 B2 D' B' R2 F' D U2 F' R2 U2 R' B' L'



B' R' D U F D2 *// EOL*
R U L' U R' L' U2 (R2 U' R') U L U' L2 U' L' U L *// Left block*
R' U L' U R U' R' *// right block*
L2 F L' B L F' L' B' U2 *// 3 corner cycle*

Next : L U2 R B2 L D2 R' F2 R' D2 B2 D' L2 B' D2 L' F U' F' D2 R2


----------



## mDiPalma (Jun 11, 2013)

z2 D R U F' D2 L2 U F' R' F' % R L y' (xxxcross+eo 12)
U R' U' R U2 R' U2 R U R' U' (leave 3 corners 11)

% = B2 R F R' B2 R F' R'

29 htm

D' R U' F B' D' L' F' L' F' L2 R' U L2 U2 R D R2 D2 U2 L R' U2 R' L'


----------



## Pyjam (Jun 11, 2013)

mDiPalma said:


> D' R U' F B' D' L' F' L' F' L2 R' U L2 U2 R D R2 D2 U2 L R' U2 R' L'



F D B U F' U F' *// EOL*
U' R' U2 L U L
R U' R' U' R L
D R U' R' D'
U' R U' L' U R' U2 *// All but 3 corners*
L2 F L' B L F' L' B'* // 3 corner cycle*

NEXT : L2 F' R2 B' U2 L2 R2 B2 F D2 L B D' F L' R F' L2 B' U R2


----------



## Skyancez123 (Jun 11, 2013)

Pyjam said:


> F D B U F' U F' *// EOL*
> U' R' U2 L U L
> R U' R' U' R L
> D R U' R' D'
> ...




I use some weird combination of beginners method and CFOP. 

Cross: L2 U' R B' F R' L F' L'

F2L: U2 R U2 R' U' F U2 F' B U' B' (Pair 1) 
L U' L' F U2 F' U2 F U' F' (Pair 2)
F' U F U' F' U2 F B' U B (Pair 3) 
U2 R U' R' U' F' U2 F U2 F' U F (Pair 4)

OLL: f R U R' U' f' U' R U R' U R U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R'

PLL: y U2 R' F R' B2 R F' R' B2 R2 U' M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 M' U2

Next scramble: R' F' R2 B2 U' D2 L' R2 F2 U2 D2 B' B2 L' R2 F'


----------



## Pyjam (Jun 11, 2013)

Skyancez123 said:


> Next scramble: R' F' R2 B2 U' D2 L' R2 F2 U2 D2 B' B2 L' R2 F'



Weird, but welcome to the board. 

*ZZ 35 STM with no alg :*
D' R' B' U2 F *// EOL *
U' R U D' L' U2 L D R' U' L U' R U R U2 L U R' U R U2 R' U'*// F2L -1 pair*
L' U R U' R' L*// cycles the last 3 corners*

NEXT : D2 F2 R2 U L2 R2 F2 D U' F2 R' B2 U B' L' R F' L D' U


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 12, 2013)

x2 R L D F B R2 D' [7/7]
U L' R U2 L U L2 R U' R U' L' [11/18]
R' U R' U R U' R' U' R U2 R U2 R' U' R U R' [19/37]
U' R U R' U R U2 R' [8/45]
U R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L [12/57]
Next: D R2 U' F2 R2 U' L2 U L2 U2 L2 B D2 R U' L' F' U2 L U' R


----------



## Pyjam (Jun 12, 2013)

I think this does not solve my scramble nor the previous one.


----------



## Skyancez123 (Jun 12, 2013)

Pyjam said:


> Weird, but welcome to the board.
> 
> 
> NEXT : D2 F2 R2 U L2 R2 F2 D U' F2 R' B2 U B' L' R F' L D' U



Lol, I looked at some earlier solves on the thread, and I've realized that I make entirely too many moves. Is it just that CFOP has a high move count or ZZ has a low one? Or perhaps I need to reduce the moves in my intuitive F2L?


----------



## uvafan (Jun 12, 2013)

Skyancez123 said:


> Lol, I looked at some earlier solves on the thread, and I've realized that I make entirely too many moves. Is it just that CFOP has a high move count or ZZ has a low one? Or perhaps I need to reduce the moves in my intuitive F2L?



CFOP has a *slightly* higher movecount than ZZ, but yes, your F2L is extremely inefficient. With practice it will get more efficient, nothing to get too worried about.


----------



## mDiPalma (Jun 12, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Next: D R2 U' F2 R2 U' L2 U L2 U2 L2 B D2 R U' L' F' U2 L U' R



F U' D' R U2 B' (eoline 6)
L2 U L' U' L2 U' L' U' L' (left+cp 9)
R2 U' R2 U R U2 R2 (right 7)
U' R' U' R U R U2 R' U' R U' R2 U2 R (2gll 14)

=36 htm ZZ-d



Skyancez123 said:


> Lol, I looked at some earlier solves on the thread, and I've realized that I make entirely too many moves. Is it just that CFOP has a high move count or ZZ has a low one? Or perhaps I need to reduce the moves in my intuitive F2L?



ZZ is vastly more efficient than CFOP. I can get a linear sub-40 move solution with relative ease (and almost no thinking) with ZZ. With CFOP, I have to spend a far longer time building x-crosses, multislotting, and using commutators to receive similar results. The secret is in the fact that blockbuilding becomes trivial when the blocks can be formed with 2 sides (as in ZZ). Additionally, ZZ last layer options are immaculate in comparison with OLL/PLL. 

For me, I'm actually 1-2 htm more efficient with ZZ than I am with Petrus, and this is all with the added bonus that ZZ requires zero cube rotations and minimal regrips. 

Next: L' B L F2 U' D' F R F2 D U B' F2 D' F2 D' F2 U D' R D F R2 U' L2


----------



## Pyjam (Jun 12, 2013)

Skyancez123 said:


> Lol, I looked at some earlier solves on the thread, and I've realized that I make entirely too many moves. Is it just that CFOP has a high move count or ZZ has a low one? Or perhaps I need to reduce the moves in my intuitive F2L?



Also, don't be fooled. My ZZ solutions are a little optimized, and I like to give zero alg solutions for fun.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 12, 2013)

Pyjam said:


> I think this does not solve my scramble nor the previous one.



Hmm. Idk what I did.


----------



## Pyjam (Jun 13, 2013)

mDiPalma said:


> Next: L' B L F2 U' D' F R F2 D U B' F2 D' F2 D' F2 U D' R D F R2 U' L2



ZZ0 37 HTM :

F L D U2 B *// EO*
R2 D2 R U2 L' D' *// Line + 221 block*
R' U L' U' L2 U' L' U' L' *// F2L -1 pair*
U2 L U' R' U *// F2L completed*
L2 U2 L2 D L' U L D' L2' U L U2 *// Last layer*

NEXT : R2 B L2 U2 B L2 U2 R2 F' L2 U2 R' D' L' D2 L2 F U' F2 R B2


----------



## Schmidt (Jun 13, 2013)

R2 B L2 U2 B L2 U2 R2 F' L2 U2 R' D' L' D2 L2 F U' F2 R B2

Z2
L U2 L U F' E' R' D U L'
U Rw' U Rw U' Rw' U' Rw
L U2 L' U L U L'
R U R' U2 L' U' L
R U' R2 F R F'
U F R U R' U' R U R' U' F'
U2 L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U L U' L F R2 U' 


Next : R D2 U2 L' B2 F2 L' B2 R D F2 L2 F L D B' U' R


----------



## cowabunga (Jun 13, 2013)

y2 z
L U' L U' R y M' U2 F' 
U' R2 U R U' M U' M' r U r'
U2 x L' D L U' L' D' L U x'
M U' M' U' M' U M'

Next: U2 B' D2 F R2 B' U2 R2 F' D2 B2 D U B2 L' R2 B2 U2 F'


----------



## Shantanu Modak (Jun 14, 2013)

Cross on green
green on bottom yellow front
F' U' R' F L'
F2L- y' R U2 R' U' R U R'
R' U R d R U R'
U' L' U L d R U' R'
U L' U2 L U2 L' U' L
OLL- U' R U R' U' R' F R F'
PLL - R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 U

B' F U' L U2 F L R' D' B2 F' U' D2 B' R U D' L D L' R' B L' R2 F


----------



## Pyjam (Jun 14, 2013)

Shantanu Modak said:


> B' F U' L U2 F L R' D' B2 F' U' D2 B' R U D' L D L' R' B L' R2 F



y L2 F2 L D U' B' *// EOL*
U' L2 U L' U L U' L2 U' L *// Left 223 block*
R2 U2 R U R2 U2 R U R *// F2L -1 pair*
U' R U R2 U R2 U L' U R' U' L U2 *// Last layer*

NEXT : L U2 B2 U2 L' U2 L2 R D2 B2 D B' U F L2 R B' L F' U' B2


----------



## curtishousley (Jun 14, 2013)

First timer here, this is how I would solve it normally, so most likely some inefficiency in there 

Scramble: L U2 B2 U2 L' U2 L2 R D2 B2 D B' U F L2 R B' L F' U' B2

x2 R' L' B D' B2 // CROSS
F' U' F // F2L - 1st pair
d' R U R' U2 R U R' U' R U R' // F2L - 2nd pair
U R' U2 R y R' U2 R // F2L - 3rd pair
U2 R U' R' U R U R' // F2L - 4th pair
U2 f R U R' U' f' F R U R' U' F' // OLL
d2 R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R // PLL

NEXT: U F' B' U' D L2 F2 U2 F' B2 R F' D B2 U F2 D F R L2 D' R U' F2 L


----------



## JackJ (Jun 14, 2013)

U F' B' U' D L2 F2 U2 F' B2 R F' D B2 U F2 D F R L2 D' R U' F2 L

D2 R2 L F' L2 D'
y' U' R' U2 R U' R' U R
y' U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U R
R U' R' F R' F' R
U' L' U L U' F U' F'
U R U' L' U R' U' L
U' l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2

Next: F2 L2 U F2 D' B2 R2 U' R2 D U R' B' U R' B' L' B2 L' B' F


----------



## Pyjam (Jun 14, 2013)

JackJ said:


> F2 L2 U F2 D' B2 R2 U' R2 D U R' B' U R' B' L' B2 L' B' F



ZZ Zero alg :

R B' R' L D L2 F' *// EOL *
U2 R' U2 R' L' U' R L' U2 L *// left 223 block*
R' U R U2 R U' R U R' U *// F2L -1 pair*
L' U' L U' R U L' U R' U2 L U2 *// Last pair insertion + last layer*
39 STM

Next : F2 D2 R2 B' U2 F' R2 B D2 F' R' D' U2 B' R B' L B2 U L2


----------



## Lid (Jun 14, 2013)

Pyjam said:


> Next : F2 D2 R2 B' U2 F' R2 B D2 F' R' D' U2 B' R B' L B2 U L2



y2 L' B2 L2 U L2 B // 2x2x2
R2 U2 F R U F R' // 2x2x3 + EO
F2 . U' F2 U' F U' F U2 // Finish F2L + OLLskip + AUF
insert at . L2 B2 R2 D R2 B2 L2 U

y2 L' B2 L2 U L2 B R2 U2 F R U F R' F2 L2 B2 R2 D R2 B2 L2 F2 U' F U' F U2

next: F' U2 R2 F' R2 B L2 D2 R2 U2 R2 U' B' F2 R B U2 L F' R' F


----------



## mDiPalma (Jun 15, 2013)

y' B2 R' B F' D2 (eoline)
U' L2 U' L' U L U L' (pseudo left)
U' R U' R2 U' R U' R' U R U' (pseudo right + wv)
y' R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F (v perm)
M2 (fix pseudoness)

[email protected] htm. I'm too tired to try anything more complicated.

F2 U2 L' D B L F B R2 D' U' L' U2 R' D' U' L' D2 B2 D B' R2 F' U' D


----------



## aceofspades98 (Jun 15, 2013)

x2 D2 F U F lw U' R2 B2 (cross)
x' (I think, or is it it x?) L U2 L' DW' R U' R' (first pair)
U L U' L' DW L' U ' (second pair)
L U' L' U L U' L' U2 L U' L' ( third pair)
U' R' F R F' R' F R F' (forth pair)
U R U R' U R' F R F' U2 R' F R F' (oll) 
U2 Lw' F Lw' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 B' (pll)
Not very good. 
R L D' U' F' D2 B L2 D B' L F U2 F' U R B F2 R' U2 F2 R2 U2 L' F'


----------



## ottozing (Jun 15, 2013)

x z'
r' D r2 U2' r' F (First block)
U R2' r U r2 U2 R U' R' U M2' U R' U' r U r' (Second block)
U R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R (CMLL)
U2 M' U M' (EO)
U' M2' U' M U2 M' U (UL UR)
M U2 M' U2 M2' (EP)

Next - U' F2 L2 D2 F2 R2 D B2 L2 U' F' U' R B D F' L U F L2


----------



## Pyjam (Jun 15, 2013)

ottozing said:


> U' F2 L2 D2 F2 R2 D B2 L2 U' F' U' R B D F' L U F L2



ZZ Zero alg :

L' U R D B' U' F' *// EOL *
R2 U R U L' R' U' L' R' U2 R' U L' U' R2 U2 L *// left 223 block + one square on top*
U2 R U' R U R' U' R *// all but 3 corners*
B U F' U' B' U F *// 3 corner cycle*

NEXT : D R2 F2 R2 U' R2 D2 L2 R2 U' F2 L' B R2 B2 D F2 L D2 U2 F


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jun 15, 2013)

x2 y
F R' U' y R2 D L D'
U' L U' L' U L U' L' U L U' L'
d' R U' R' L U' L'
d R' U R
U R U R' d R' U' R
U' L F' L' U' L UF U' L'
U R' U' R y R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2

Next: R2 U2 B' D2 B2 F R2 U2 B' D2 F2 D L D' U' F' R' B' D L' F2


----------



## Pyjam (Jun 15, 2013)

god of rubic 2 said:


> Next: R2 U2 B' D2 B2 F R2 U2 B' D2 F2 D L D' U' F' R' B' D L' F2



ZZ : 
L' B L2 R U F' L' D' *// EOL*
U2 R' U2 L2 U2 R' U2 R2 *// Right 223 block*
U' L' U' L U2 L U L2 *// Left 223 block*
y R2 U R' D R D' R' U' R2 D R2' U' D' R U2 R' U' *// ZZLL Pi*

NEXT : U' F2 D2 F2 D B2 R2 B2 R2 U L2 R' F D2 B D' B' L R' F'


----------



## mDiPalma (Jun 15, 2013)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : U' F2 D2 F2 D B2 R2 B2 R2 U L2 R' F D2 B D' B' L R' F'



U F L' D B' D F L R2 U' R2 (xxeoline+cp 11)
L U' L U L U' L U L2 U2 L' U L U' L U2 L (2GS 17)

28 htm, but there's probably a better continuation

NEXT: R' B2 F' D F U2 L2 D2 F U B' U2 B2 D2 F D' L' B R2 D2 L2 D2 L2 U2


----------



## Pyjam (Jun 15, 2013)

Nice ! :tu



mDiPalma said:


> NEXT: R' B2 F' D F U2 L2 D2 F U B' U2 B2 D2 F D' L' B R2 D2 L2 D2 L2 U2



y R' F B2 (R' B L' B' F R B R' F') U l2 *// EOL + 221 block + corner permutation*
L U L U R' U R U2 L2 *// Pseudo F2L completed*
U L U2 L' U' L U' L2 *// AntiSune - Last layer*
31 HTM

NEXT = L2 B2 U2 L2 F D2 B' R2 F D2 R B L R' U R F' D B2 F L'


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 15, 2013)

x2 y F D R' U M' U2 M B [8/8]
M' U' M R2 U' M U2 M' [8/16]
R U' R2 U R2 B U B' U R' U R [12/28]
U R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R [10/38]
R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L U [11/49]
Nice, sub-50 STM. 
49/18.28=2.68tps. 

Next: F2 L2 B2 D2 R2 F2 U' R2 B2 L2 D2 R U' L' B L2 D' F2 D' U' L


----------



## Pyjam (Jun 15, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Next: F2 L2 B2 D2 R2 F2 U' R2 B2 L2 D2 R U' L' B L2 D' F2 D' U' L



Premove = L'
R' (L U R U' L' U) F R' D' *// EOL + corner permutation*
R U2 R L' U2 L2 R' U2 R' U2 L' *// left 223 block*
R2 U2 R2 U R' U L' U R U' L U2 R' U' *// right 223 block*
L' *// Premove correction*
36 HTM

NEXT = R2 U' B2 D' R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' R' U' L B' U L2 F L U' B


----------



## DavidCubie (Jun 15, 2013)

z2 

cross: D2 F U' R2 B L' B' F2
F2L #1: U' R U R' L U' L'
F2L #2: U F' U F
F2L #3: y' U2 y' R' U R U' R' U R U' R' U' R
F2L #4: y' U2 R U' R U2 R U' R'

OLL: y' f ' (L' U' L U) f 
PLL: got 1/72, N  which i actually dont knoow, this is the only one i dont know. but here it is R' U R U' R' F' U' F R U R' F R' F' R U' R


----------



## Ross The Boss (Jun 16, 2013)

Roux
48 stm
(scramble: R2 U' B2 D' R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' R' U' L B' U L2 F L U' B) 

First block: L, B', D, F, D', U', F'
Second Block: U, r, U, M', U, M2, U, R', U', R2, U, M2, U', R'
CMLL: U2, R, U, R', U, R, U, L', U, R', U', L
L6E: M', U2, M', U2, M, U', M', U2, M', U2, M', U', M2, U', M2

NEXT: D R2 B' L' U B2 D' U' R2 B' U2 B R2 B U2 F' L2 D F' U2 R D2 R' U' D


----------



## cowabunga (Jun 16, 2013)

x' y
U B U R2 B R D2
R' U2 M2 U' R' U' R' U' R' U2 R M U' r'
U2 R U R' U R U L' U R' U' L
U2 M' U2 M' U M' U' 

Next: D2 L D2 L F2 R D2 L' B2 D2 U F2 D' F' D' R' B D' B F2


----------



## Pyjam (Jun 16, 2013)

cowabunga said:


> Next: D2 L D2 L F2 R D2 L' B2 D2 U F2 D' F' D' R' B D' B F2



F' D' R2 U' F L' F *// (7) EOL + 221 block*
L' R U L' R2 U L U' R2 U' L R' U2 R U' R' *// (23) F2L *
y' L R U' R' U L' R U R' U R U' R' *// (36) Last layer*
36 HTM

NEXT : *B2 L' U B2 U' D B D' R U2 R' L' F2 D2 L D2 B2 R' F2*


----------



## cowabunga (Jun 16, 2013)

x' y
U2 B2 U' B (pblock)
U R2 U' R U2 R2 U R M U2 M2 U R' (pblock)
E' M E (undo p)
U R U R' U R U2 R' (Sune)
U M2 U' M U' M' U' M' U M' U2 M2 U2 (L6E)

Next: D R F L F2 L' D B D F2 D2 F' R2 B L2 B2 D2 F D2 L2


----------



## Pyjam (Jun 16, 2013)

cowabunga said:


> Next: D R F L F2 L' D B D F2 D2 F' R2 B L2 B2 D2 F D2 L2



L F' B U' B R D *// EOL*
L2 R' U R U (R U' D B2 U D') L U' L *// Right 223 block (with edge permutation)*
R' U R' U R' U2 R' U2 R U' R' U *// Done*
33 HTM

Next : R2 F2 L2 F2 D' U' L2 D F2 U B D R2 U' B' L2 B2 U L' U


----------



## cowabunga (Jun 16, 2013)

x2
U' L2 F2 U R2 B2 U' B
r U' M' U' R' U' R' U' R'
U2 x R D' R' U R' U R' D R U' R U' x'
U M2 U' M' U' M U' M U M' U2

Next: U2 L2 U L2 B2 D L2 B2 D' U' B2 L F' L B L' D' R' B F' L'


----------



## Pyjam (Jun 16, 2013)

cowabunga said:


> Next: U2 L2 U L2 B2 D L2 B2 D' U' B2 L F' L B L' D' R' B F' L'



LOL !

R F U L' U L' B *// (7) EOL*
U' B' D2 B U2 B' D2 B *// (+8) 3 corner permutation - best insertion :fp*
R' U' L2 U2 L R U R U2 R U' L' U2 R' L U' *// (23) F2L. OMG, it's done!*
31 HTM

Next : B2 D2 B2 F2 D' B2 D' U2 F2 U' L2 R U2 L' B2 F D U2 B' U2


----------



## SpicyOranges (Jun 17, 2013)

Pyjam said:


> Next : B2 D2 B2 F2 D' B2 D' U2 F2 U' L2 R U2 L' B2 F D U2 B' U2



x2 D' R2 F R U B2 D' // *Cross (7)*
R U R2 U2 R // *F2L #1 (5)*
U (R U R' U')3 //*F2L 2 (13)*
U2 y2 R U2 R' U2 R U' R' // *F2L 3 (8)*
U2 y R U' R' U' y L' U L // *F2L 4 (8)*
y2 R U R' U R' F R F' R U2 R' // *OLL (11)*
U R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 // *PLL (12)*
62 HTM

Next: L2 D F2 D' B2 D L2 D' B2 F2 R2 F U2 F' D' L2 F R B L


----------



## Renslay (Jun 17, 2013)

SpicyOranges said:


> Next: L2 D F2 D' B2 D L2 D' B2 F2 R2 F U2 F' D' L2 F R B L



40 STM

D F' U2 R U' B2 // FB 6/6
U' R U r U M2 R' U2 r' U' R // SB 11/17
L U2 L' U2 L' B L B' // CMLL 8/25
M' U' M U M' U M U' M' U2 M' U' M2 U M2 // LSE 15/40

alg.garron.us

Next: B' U' F2 D F2 U D' R2 F' D' B2 D2 R B' D B R2 L B2 L2 F L2 D U' B'


----------



## Pyjam (Jun 18, 2013)

Renslay said:


> Next: B' U' F2 D F2 U D' R2 F' D' B2 D2 R B' D B R2 L B2 L2 F L2 D U' B'



Using premove R :
L' U2 R2 U L R2 F R' D *// (9) EOL*
R2 U2 R2 U2 L2 U' D2 L U' R U L' R' D2 R *// (24) pseudo F2L-1 on the right*
D L' U L D' L U' R *// (32) last layer (on the left)*
32 HTM

NEXT : F2 D2 F2 D2 F U2 B U2 R2 B' U2 L F' D' B' U F2 U2 L D


----------



## irontwig (Jun 18, 2013)

D' L' U' L D' L' U L' D L' U F' L F' B2 L B' D' B' D' B D L' B2 D2 (25)

D2:L2 D L' U F' L F' [2x2x3]
B2 L B' L' D'.B2 D2 [Leaving 3E2C]

.=D L D' B' D' B D L' (Pair comm to leave three corners)
:=D L' U' L D' L' U L


Next: D B2 U' L2 B2 U R2 U' L2 F2 U L U' B F R' U2 R' B' D R'


----------



## ottozing (Jun 19, 2013)

y x
U F R' U2 L' F (First block)
U r' U' r' U2 R2 U r U2 R U R' U2 R U' r' (Second block)
U R' F2 r F' r U r' U r' F R (CMLL + EO)
M2' U M U2 M' U' (UL UR)
M' U2 M U2 M2' (EP)

Next - B2 D' B2 D' B2 R2 B2 U L2 B2 D' F L' F2 U F R' U2 R2 D' B


----------



## Pyjam (Jun 19, 2013)

ottozing said:


> Next - B2 D' B2 D' B2 R2 B2 U L2 B2 D' F L' F2 U F R' U2 R2 D' B



U' B R' L2 U' L' F'
L U R2 U L2 U R' U2 L'
U' R U' R U' R' U R U' R' U' R' U2 R
U' R' U2 R U R' U R2 U' L' U R' U' L

NEXT : F2 R2 F L U L F2 D' B L' D2 B2 U B2 R2 U F2 B2 D R2 U'


----------



## Brest (Jun 19, 2013)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : F2 R2 F L U L F2 D' B L' D2 B2 U B2 R2 U F2 B2 D R2 U'



R' D2 R2 y' U' L' U L
y U R U R' F' r U2 r'
R' U2 R d' R U' R' E2 L U L' u2 R U R'
U R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2

Next: L' R' F2 U2 R' U2 B2 D2 F2 R B2 R F' L' R' D' B2 D R' B2


----------



## Pyjam (Jun 19, 2013)

Brest said:


> Next: L' R' F2 U2 R' U2 B2 D2 F2 R B2 R F' L' R' D' B2 D R' B2



*ZZ + insertion = 27 HTM*
L2 D R F' L' B2 *// (6) EOL*
@ U R U L R' U R' U L2 R U2 L R U2 *// (20) All but 3 corners*

@ = (B L2 B' R2 B L2 B' R2) *// (+7) 3 corner cycle*

NEXT : R2 D2 F R2 B D2 U2 B2 U2 B' R' F R D B L' U F' L2 U'


----------



## ottozing (Jun 20, 2013)

x z'
D U' R' D2' L U2 L' y R2 U R' (XXcross)
y R' U' R2 U2' R' U (F2L-1 + F2L-1 setup)
F' U' F (F2L-2)
R' F' R L' U' L U R' F R (OLL)
U' d' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R r (PLL)

Next - R B2 R' D L' F' L2 F' L' D2 B2 R2 L' U R U D2 B2 L F' D R2 L' F2 R2


----------



## Pyjam (Jun 20, 2013)

ottozing said:


> Next - R B2 R' D L' F' L2 F' L' D2 B2 R2 L' U R U D2 B2 L F' D R2 L' F2 R2



D2 R2 F2 U B' *// (5) EOL*
R2 L' U L' U L' U2 L2 D L U L' D' R' U R U L2 D' L' U' L D L2 R U2 R' U2 *// (33) F2L + last layer*

NEXT : F2 D' L2 D2 U' F2 R2 B2 F2 D B2 L R2 D U L B L2 D2 R B'


----------



## irontwig (Jun 20, 2013)

B R' L2 D2 B' D F2 D' R2 D U F R' B' R F' R' B U2 L' D2 L' D2 F2 D' F2 D' (27)

B R' L2 D2 B' [EO+two pairs]
D F2 [First square]
D' R2 D [Second square]
U.R' U2 L' D2 L' D2 F2 D' F2 D' [Leaving three corners]

.=F R' B' R F' R' B R

Next: F2 L2 R2 D U2 R2 U L2 B2 D2 R2 B' L' R' D' L2 F L' B' U' R


----------



## Ross The Boss (Jun 26, 2013)

Method: Roux
STM: 48



> F2 L2 R2 D U2 R2 U L2 B2 D2 R2 B' L' R' D' L2 F L' B' U' R



*this is like i would do it in a speed solve. no FMC.*

inspection: N/A
first block: l2 U2 M D' U' B' D L
second block: r U' R U' R r U R2 U R U R'
CMLL: U2 R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R
L6E: M' U2 M' U' M U' M' U' M' U M' U2 M2 U2 M' U' M2 U 

next: F L' D' B' D' L2 F' D F2 U2 F B' U' F B2 L' R' U D2 B2 U L2 U' B' U'


----------



## TDM (Jun 26, 2013)

Ross The Boss said:


> next: F L' D' B' D' L2 F' D F2 U2 F B' U' F B2 L' R' U D2 B2 U L2 U' B' U'



x2 // Inspection
R U2 L2' u' R D // Cross
U' R U R' U y R U' R' // F2L-1
U' L U' L' d L' U L // F2L-2
L U2 L' U' D2' L U L' D2' // F2L-3
d L U L' U' L' U' L // F2L-4
F R U R' U' F' // EOLL
U R' U' R F R2 D' R U R' D R2 U' F' // COLL
M2' U' M2' U2' M2' U' M2' U2' // EPLL

Next: B2 D L2 U' L2 B2 U' F2 D R2 D' B D' L B' D' U2 L' B L' R


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 26, 2013)

x2 F L F2 R' U2 B2 U2 L R U2 F' R U' B U2 B' U2 L F' L' [20/20]
U2 F' U F U' F' U F [8/28]
l (F U F' U')*2 l' [10/38]
y'x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 [9/47]
I failed. 
L' U2 L2 B2 R' F2 L' U2 R2 B2 D2 B' L U' B D R' B U2 F'


----------



## porkynator (Jun 26, 2013)

EDIT: I used TDM's scramble

B R' L2 U2 //2x2x2 (4/4)
B2 R * B' //2x2x1 (3/7)
R' D2 B2 //2x2x1 (3/10)
D2 R D R //Match Blocks + EO + 2 CE pairs (4/14)
U2 L2 B' L2 B L2 F' L2 F U2 //CE pairs commutator (10/24)
* = R2 B L B' R2 B L' B' //Corners 3-cycle, 2 moves cancel out (6/30)

Next scramble: B L2 F' D2 F2 D2 F' L2 R2 D2 F' U L' F L2 R' U L F2 L R2


----------



## mDiPalma (Jun 26, 2013)

@porkynator

L R' F' B' U' B F2 D2
R U2 R L' U' L U2 L' U L U' L2 U2 L' U' L U' L2
U' L U' R U R' L' U
L' B U2 B' L B L' U2 L B'
=44 htm or 39 atm ZZ/Heise in 28.34

Use TNF's scramble: L' U2 L2 B2 R' F2 L' U2 R2 B2 D2 B' L U' B D R' B U2 F'


----------



## Pyjam (Jun 27, 2013)

mDiPalma said:


> L' U2 L2 B2 R' F2 L' U2 R2 B2 D2 B' L U' B D R' B U2 F'



*ZZ0 :*
x2 L2 D' B R U L' F' *// EOL*
R U L U2 R L' U' L' *// (pseudo) left block*
R U' R' U' R U2' R' U' R U R' U' L' *// right block*
l' U' R D2 R' U R D2 *// 3 corners cycle*
36 HTM

NEXT : F2 R2 B L2 F' L2 U2 B U2 R2 B' L D' L U2 F R' F2 L2


----------



## porkynator (Jun 27, 2013)

R D' R2 F2 //2x2x2 (4/4)
x2 D' R U' R' D R' //2x2x3 (6/10)
F' U' F //EO (3/13)
L' U2 L F2 //F2L-1 (4/17)
U2 R U R' //Make 2 CE pairs (4/21)
L' Dw2 L U2 L' Dw2 L //Pairs 3-cycle (7/28)
R' D' R U R' D R //Corners 3-cycle (7/35)

Next scramble: L' U' B U2 F U2 L D' R F U' L2 U' R2 D2 F2 D' L2 F2 U F2


----------



## Pyjam (Jun 27, 2013)

porkynator said:


> Next scramble: L' U' B U2 F U2 L D' R F U' L2 U' R2 D2 F2 D' L2 F2 U F2



*ZZ0 : *
R' F' R L' B L2 R2 D *// EOL*
L' U2 R' L2 U2 L2 U' L2 *// right block*
R U2 R' L' U' R' U L U' R2 U2 L' U2 R U' R' U *// the end*
33 STM

NEXT : B U2 D2 R2 U' F2 L' B' D B2 U2 R2 F2 B' U2 D2 R2 F U2 B'


----------



## porkynator (Jun 27, 2013)

x2 R2 D' F R F L //Two 2x2x1 blocks (6/6)
y' x' R2 F R2 U' R' F' R' //Two 3x2x1 blocks (7/13)
x y' R U R' U R U2 R' //CLL (Sune) (7/20)
y M2 U' M U //LSE (4/24)

24 STM lol

Next scramble: R2 B D2 L2 R2 B' L2 R2 B' U2 B2 U' L R' B' L' U' R D L2 B2


----------



## ottozing (Jun 29, 2013)

x' y'
F R' U' D F D' F2 (EOline)
R' U R' U' L' U' L2' U2 L (Left)
U' R2 U R' U R U' R2' U' R2 U' R' (Right)
U R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U' R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 (LL)

Next - F L2 U2 L2 F2 D2 L2 R2 D' U2 R F2 B R D2 F L' D R F2 B' D R2 F D'


----------



## Pyjam (Jun 29, 2013)

ottozing said:


> F L2 U2 L2 F2 D2 L2 R2 D' U2 R F2 B R D2 F L' D R F2 B' D R2 F D'



ZZ0 :
B F D R' L F' L' D' : *EOL*
U' R2 U L2 R U' R' U2 L' *: Right 223 block*
U' R U2 R U R' U R2 U2 R U' R' U R *: All but 3 corners*
U' R D R' U' R D' R *: 3 corner cycle.*
39 HTM

NEXT : B' L2 B L2 U2 F L2 D2 B2 D2 B L B U' R' F D' L' D' B' D


----------



## irontwig (Jun 29, 2013)

L' F' U2 B2 D B L U L2 B2 U2 L U2 L U R2 U' L2 U R2 U L' R U2 R' U' L U2 L' (29)

L' F' U2 B2 D B [EO]
L U L2 B2 [2x2x2]
U2 L U2 L'. [Pseudo 2x2x3]
U2 L' R U2 R' U' L U2 L' [Leaving three corners]

.=L2 U R2 U' L2 U R2 U'

Next: U2 F2 D R2 U' B2 F2 U R2 U L B L2 U2 R B L D' F2 U2


----------



## Pyjam (Jul 1, 2013)

irontwig said:


> Next: U2 F2 D R2 U' B2 F2 U R2 U L B L2 U2 R B L D' F2 U2



x' R D F2 U R2 F' *// EOL*
L2 R2 U2 L U L U L2 U2 (B U F' U' B' U F) R U L' U L' *// pseudo right (with 3 corner cycle insertion)*
U2 R' U' R2 U' R U L *// left block and done*
35 HTM

*EDIT : Best solution :*
x' R D F2 U R2 F' *// EOL*
L2 R2 U2 L U L U R' U' R U *// Almost right block*
R D' R' U2 R D U' L *// 3 corner cycle*
R U R U R' U2 *// left block and done*
31 HTM

Next = L R2 B2 U2 R2 F' B' U D R B F R2 F' U B' L' F D2 B2 D' U R U2 R2


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 1, 2013)

R' (inserted) D L' U' F' [5,5]
R' B R B' U' B' [6,11]
U'R U' R2 U' B U' B' U' B' R B R' U' [14,25]
B (L U L' U')3 B [14,39]
Fail ending.

Just go off Ian's scramble I guess lol.


----------



## IanTheCuber (Jul 1, 2013)

Pyjam said:


> Next = L R2 B2 U2 R2 F' B' U D R B F R2 F' U B' L' F D2 B2 D' U R U2 R2



Scrambled (U, Yellow) (F, Blue)
I use my modified version of CFOP

x M U' F' R B' R' B' U' B L F' L' // horrible X-Cross
U R' U R U2 L U' L' // F2L #2
R U' R' B U B' // F2L #3
U2 F' U2 F U' R U R' // F2L #4
U' F' (L' U' L U)x2 F // OLL
R U R' F' (R U R' U') (R' F) (R2 U') R' // PLL
U // AUF

Next: D B' R U B' L2 R B L U' R F L2 U L' B' D2 L2 R' B' R' L U D L2

Edit: I got bored and decided to do my own scramble.

F' D2 L' U' L' R2 U2 B2 R' // clever X-Cross
U2 L U L' U F U F' // F2L #2
U2 R U' R' U F' U F // F2L #3
U B' U' B U2 B' U B // F2L #4
U L' U2 L U2 L F' L' F // OLL
U L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2 // PLL

The U at the beginning of the PLL was to cancel the AUF.

56 HTM


----------



## cowabunga (Jul 1, 2013)

IanTheCuber said:


> Next: D B' R U B' L2 R B L U' R F L2 U L' B' D2 L2 R' B' R' L U D L2


y2 x' 
U' F' U2 B' r B'
M U M' r U R2 U R U' M' U' M r' U' r
U R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L U' R
U M U' M2 U M2 U M2 U2 M2 U2

Next: D2 B2 L' D2 R' U2 R' U2 F2 L U' R' B' R F' U' B2 U' F2


----------



## IanTheCuber (Jul 1, 2013)

cowabunga said:


> Next: D2 B2 L' D2 R' U2 R' U2 F2 L U' R' B' R F' U' B2 U' F2



Scramble (U, Yellow) (F, Blue)

Intuitive F2L //
1x2x2 Block #1 // B L F L R' B2 R' U' (8/8)
1x2x2 Block #2 // L' U L (3/11)
KWYDS // U' B' U B L U2 L' (7/18)
CEP // U' B' R2 U B U R' (7/25)
RIOS & LE // B' U B U R' U R U L F2 L' U2 F2 U2 F U F' U F2 (19/44)
OLL // F U2 F' U' F U' F' (7/51)
PLL // U2 R' U' R y' R2 u R' U R U' R' u' R2
AUF // U2 (14/65)

65 HTM lol fail
I made up a method with this solve lol. I'll call it the SB (Scahel Block) Method

KWYDS: Know-what-you're-doing slot
CEP: Cross Edge Permutation
RIOS: Re-insertion of slots
LE: Last Edge

Next: D' B2 L2 R2 U' F' R' D U2 L2 F D2 L' D' B' F2 L D U' L R2 U2 F' U2 R'


----------



## ottozing (Jul 2, 2013)

FMC attempt

Premoves: F2 U'

L' F B R' U2 (Pseudo 2x2x2)
R F' (Pseudo 2x2x3)
R2 F B' D' B F' (EO)
R' D' R' D2 R D' R D R D' (F2L)
U R F R' F' U' D B R B' R' D' (LL)
F2 U' (Undo premoves)

37 HTM >.<

Next - F' B R' D2 L2 R F2 U R B D2 R2 F R F L2 D U' B2 L' B2 L U2 B U'


----------



## Brest (Jul 2, 2013)

ottozing said:


> Next - F' B R' D2 L2 R F2 U R B D2 R2 F R F L2 D U' B2 L' B2 L U2 B U'



y' x' L' U' R F u R2 // 2x2x2
y' R' U' L' U2 L' // F2L-1
U' F R U' R' U2 R U2 R' F' // OLS
R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2 f R' f' U // PLL

Next: D2 B R2 D2 B' F2 R2 U2 F L2 R' U R2 B2 U' B2 L2 D L' B


----------



## ottozing (Jul 2, 2013)

FMC for Brest <3

Premoves: D B' F2 U2 L B' (Solves 2x2x2)
B' L2 B2 L' B' (2x2x3)
F L' F' L' D (1 move away from pseudo F2L-1)
Switch to inverse
D F' D F D' (1 move away from pseudo F2L)
F L F' L D' L' D L' D' L (Finish)
Undo premoves = D B' F2 U2 L B'

Solution = B' L2 B2 L' B' F L' F' L' D L' D L D' L D L' F L' F' D F' D' F' B' U2 L B' = 27HTM DDDDD


----------



## cowabunga (Jul 2, 2013)

y
R B' U M U2 r' F
R' U' M' U' R' U' M U2 R' U' R2
U2 R' U' R U' r'
U' M' U2 M U M U' M' U2 M' U' M U2 M'

Next: B2 U D' F2 B' L' F' U2 D' R' U' L2 U F2 D B2 D' L2 F2 L2 U2


----------



## Pyjam (Jul 2, 2013)

cowabunga said:


> Next: B2 U D' F2 B' L' F' U2 D' R' U' L2 U F2 D B2 D' L2 F2 L2 U2



L B' D' F *// Edge orientation*
R' U2 L2 R'
(U2 R U' L' U R' U' D' L U' L') *// 4 corner cycle*
R' U' L' D2 U L U L
R' U' R U R2 U' R
34 HTM

NEXT : D2 L' F' D2 R2 D F' B R D' R2 F2 D2 B R2 U2 B' U2 F' D2 B


----------



## IanTheCuber (Jul 2, 2013)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : D2 L' F' D2 R2 D F' B R D' R2 F2 D2 B R2 U2 B' U2 F' D2 B



y' */ / Inspection*
R' U R2 F' U L U2 R' U2 R' */ / 2x2 block and edge*
L U' L2 U L */ / F2L #2*
B2 R' U' R */ / F2L #3*
L U' L' U B' U' B */ / F2L #4*
U2 M U2 M' */ / Last edge*
U' F U R U' R' F' U R U R' U' R' F R F' */ / OLL*
U2 R' U R U' R2 F' U' F U R F R' F' R2 */ / PLL*

Next: U F' D2 B U F' B2 L F B L' U2 R B' D' R' B L' R' U2 L' F R U2 B'

EDIT: This is the best thread evah. I think if we want, we should make the next poster solve the cube using a set method, such as CFOP, ZZ, Roux, Petrus, or something crazy, like optimal . So I want the next poster to use ZZ.


----------



## Pyjam (Jul 2, 2013)

IanTheCuber said:


> Next: U F' D2 B U F' B2 L F B L' U2 R B' D' R' B L' R' U2 L' F R U2 B'
> 
> EDIT: This is the best thread evah. I think if we want, we should make the next poster solve the cube using a set method, such as CFOP, ZZ, Roux, Petrus, or something crazy, like optimal . So I want the next poster to use ZZ.



D2 L F D' F' R2 D2 R2 D' L D R2 D' *// EOL with 3 corner cycle insertion*
U' L U2 R U' L2 R' U R2 U R2 U L' U L U *// F2L +... everything else.*
29 HTM

NEXT : R2 U F2 L2 D B2 U F2 R2 U2 F' U' L' B' D2 F' L2 U' R U'


----------



## cowabunga (Jul 2, 2013)

S2 U2 F2 B' R2 B2 U' B
M U2 r U r' U r' U2 R' U
R' D' R U2 R' D R2
M' U M U' M' U' M U' M U2 M U2

Next: U R2 B2 F2 D L2 F2 D B2 L2 D R' D2 R2 U' R D R' D F


----------



## IanTheCuber (Jul 2, 2013)

cowabunga said:


> Next: U R2 B2 F2 D L2 F2 D B2 L2 D R' D2 R2 U' R D R' D F



I thought this would be interesting. With ZZ:
y *// Inspection*
F2 D2 *// EOL*
U' R' U R U2 R U R2 F' U' F L2 U2 L' U' R' F' L F R L U2 L' U' L' U F U F' *// Fail F2L*
U l U' l' U' l U l' B' U B *// OLL*
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' *// PLL*

And with CFOP:
R' U' R' B2 U' F2 D2 *// Cross*
F' U F U2 R' U' R *// F2L Slot #1*
U2 R U R' *// F2L Slot #2*
U F U2 F' L' U2 L *// F2L Slot #3*
U' L U' L' U2 L U L' *F2L Slot #4*
U2 f' L' U' L U f L F U F' U' L' *// OLL (#4)*
L' U R' U2 L U' R L' U R' U2 L U' R *// PLL (Ewwww Nb Perm)*
U' *// AUF*

Next: D' B2 R2 D F L' U2 B D' L B L' D U' L R2 B2 U2 R2 U' D' F' L' D2 F'


----------



## ottozing (Jul 7, 2013)

y' L D' L' d' L B' U2 B2' (First block)
r U2 M R U R' U2 M U R' (Second block)
U' F' r U r' U2 R' F2 R (CMLL)
U R U R' U' M2' U R U' R' M' U' M' U2 M2' (Stuff)

Next - D2 R' B R2 U' L R' B2 D U R' D L' D' B' L B D2 U2 L2 R' U D2 F2 D


----------



## porkynator (Jul 7, 2013)

D F2 D' L F U2 L2 //2x2x3 (7/7)
R D' L D' R' D_ R L'_ D2 *R* //Pseudo F2L (10/17)
*R'* B' D' B D B' D' B D R' //OLL + adjust pseudoness, 2 moves cancel out (8/25)
D F D2_ F' B_ R2 B' D' //Last 3 Edges (8/33)

33 HTM, 31 STM

Next scramble: L2 D2 F2 L2 U2 F R2 F2 D2 B R2 U' R' U2 B' L2 B2 D' F R'


----------



## ottozing (Jul 7, 2013)

Another FMC attempt as practice for worlds :3

B R' B2 L2 F U (2x2x2)
L' B2 L D2 (2x2x3)
switch to inverse
U' D L U D' (EO)
B2 L2 B' L' B L' B (Leaves 5 corners)
U2 B2 U2 B' U2 B' U2 (F2L)
L B2 L' B' L B' L' B2 (LL)


Final solution: B R' B2 L2 F U L' B2 L D2 B2 L B L' B L B2 L U2 B U2 B U2 B2 U2 B' L B' L B L2 B2 D U' L' U D' = 38 :fp

Coundn't find any decent insertions

Next - R' D2 F2 B L R U' L' B R' U2 F' U2 R B' D B' F L2 B2 R' B' L F2 R


----------



## Brest (Jul 7, 2013)

ottozing said:


> Next - R' D2 F2 B L R U' L' B R' U2 F' U2 R B' D B' F L2 B2 R' B' L F2 R



U' L F' R' U L' // 3x2x1
R F' U2 // 2x2x1
B2 U F2 B // F2L-1

switch to inverse

D' L' D' L // 2x2x1
D2 L' D L D' L' D L D // L3C

gives skeleton

U' L F' R' U L'R F' U2 B2 U F2 B D' L' D' L D L' D' L D2 L' D @ L D

@ insert [D' R' D, L2]

U' L F' R' U L' R F' U2 B2 U F2 B D' L' D' L D L' D' L D2 L' R' D L2 D' R D L' D (31)

Next: R2 U' B2 D F2 U2 B2 D' R2 U L2 F L' B2 R' B' U' L' D R' F


----------



## Pyjam (Jul 20, 2013)

Brest said:


> Next: R2 U' B2 D F2 U2 B2 D' R2 U L2 F L' B2 R' B' U' L' D R' F



ZZ FMC :

(*) B L' D R' F' L' D' *// (7) EOL*
L2 (#) U2 L' R' U2 L' *// (13) Right 223 block*
U R' U2 R U2 R U' R' U2 R2 U R' U *// (26) All but 2 corners*

(*) = R B L2 B' R' B L2 B' *// (+5) 3 corner cycle*
(#) = L' D' L U2 L' D L U2 *// (+3) 3 corner cycle*

Solution = R B L2 B' R' B L D R' F' L' D' L D' L U2 L' D R' U2 L' U R' U2 R U2 R U' R' U2 R2 U R' U
34 HTM

Next : R2 D2 L2 D2 R2 B2 U2 B2 R2 U' R B F2 D B2 D' F' D' F2 L'


----------



## porkynator (Jul 23, 2013)

F' U L2 //2x2x1 Block (3/3)
D B' D L B L2 * B' //EO (7/10)
L' U D' B2 U' R U2 R2 //2x2x3 (8/18)
U' L U L' //F2L-1 (4/22)
U2 R' U R U' R' U R //All but 3 corners (8/30)
* = L2 F2 L B2 L' F2 L B2 L //L3C, 2 moves cancel out (6/37)

Next scramble: U' F' L' F B' D2 L B' D R U2 D2 R2 F' U2 F' D2 F D2 B R2


----------



## cowabunga (Jul 23, 2013)

x'
U' L' D M2 U D L' R2 D U' B R' F' (1x2x3+1x2x2)
U2 L F' M' F M' x (xxxcross)
U' R' U2 R U' y R U' R' U R U' R' (F2L+OLL)
M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 (U-Perm)

Next: R2 U R2 D2 F2 R2 D2 F2 R2 U' F' D L' D R' B D R2 D2 U'


----------



## Pyjam (Jul 25, 2013)

cowabunga said:


> R2 U R2 D2 F2 R2 D2 F2 R2 U' F' D L' D R' B D R2 D2 U'



y R U B' L' R' F *// (6) Edge orientation*
D' R' D2 U R D' R U' R' D *// (16) 222 block + 221 block + 2 pairs*
L' U2 R U R U L U' R U L F2 L2 U L U *// (32) Done*
32 HTM

NEXT = F' R2 F' D2 F U2 L2 B L2 U2 F2 R B R2 D' R2 U F' L D' R2


----------



## mDiPalma (Jul 26, 2013)

R L' F D R U B' (eoline 7)
U R' U2 L' U2 L2 (left+cp 6)
R U' R' U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R U' R U' R (haha 13)

with enough fiddling, you can get a skip!

but this took almost 90 minutes 

B' R2 U' B2 R D' B F L2 R2 F' B' U D2 B2 D2 B2 F2 L U2 L U2 D R' U'


----------



## porkynator (Jul 26, 2013)

Disclaimer: I used Insertion Finder for the insertions. I'm sorry, but I found a nice skeleton and I didn't want to look for two corners insertions.

R2 U2 L D' //2x2x2 Block
R U2 R' U2 //Expand to 2x2x3
Switch to inverse with premoves U2 R U2 R' D L' U2 R2:
D' R D R2 B' //F2L-1
Switch to normal with premoves B R2 D' R' D:
R2 U2 L D' //2x2x2 Block
R U2 R' U2 //Expand to 2x2x3
R2 U R U' R //All But 5 corners
Final skeleton: * R2 + U2 L D' R U2 R' U2 R2 U R U' R B R2 D' R' D (18)
* = D L D' R2 D L' D' R2 (8-2=6)
+ = D' U2 R2 D L D' R2 D L' U2 (10-8=2 lol)

Final Solution: D L D' R2 D L' D2 U2 R2 D L D' R' U2 R' U2 R2 U R U' R B R2 D' R' D (26)

Next scramble: F' U2 L2 F' R2 D2 U2 B' D2 L2 B L D' B L2 B2 D B' U2 L' B'


----------



## Pyjam (Jul 27, 2013)

porkynator said:


> Next scramble: F' U2 L2 F' R2 D2 U2 B' D2 L2 B L D' B L2 B2 D B' U2 L' B'



L B D' U F2 L' U F *// (8) All edges oriented*
(#3) R' U R' U' (#1) R2 *// (13) All edges placed (8 corners remaining)*

(#1) = (D' L2 D (#2) R' D' L2 D R) *// (20) 1 cancellation (6 corners remaining)*
(#2) = (R2 D' L D R D' L' D R) *// (24) 5 cancellations (5 corners remaining)*
(#3) = (U L' U' R' U L (#4) U' R) *// (28) 4 cancellations (3 corners remaining)*
(#4) = (R2 U R D' R' U' R D R) *// (33) 4 cancellations*

L B D' U F2 L' U F U L' U' R' U L R2 U R D' R' U' R U' L2 D R2 D' L D R D' L D R'
33 HTM

NEXT = D' U2 B2 R2 U L2 F2 L2 B2 D R2 F D L2 D' U' F' L D' B' U


----------



## porkynator (Jul 27, 2013)

L B' F R' * F' U F2 //EOLine (7/7)
U' R2 U L U2 R2 U2 R' //Right 3x2x1 (8/15)
L U *L* //Left 2x2x1 (3/18)
*L* U' L' U L U L' U L U *L'* //All but 3 corners (11-1/28)
*L* B' R' B L' B' R B //Niklas (8-2/34)

ZZ-Heise 34 HTM

Next scramble: D2 B2 L2 F U2 L2 F2 L2 B' L2 U B' F D R U2 L D' R2 B2 F'


----------



## Pyjam (Jul 27, 2013)

porkynator said:


> Next scramble: D2 B2 L2 F U2 L2 F2 L2 B' L2 U B' F D R U2 L D' R2 B2 F'



(*) B U' R2 U L' D' L F' D2 L U2 L2 *// (12) EOL + Right 223 block*
R U' R2 U R U' L R' U' R U L' U R2 *// (26) All but 3 corners*

(*) = (L B R' B' L' B R B') *// (32) 2 cancellations*

L B R' B' L' B R U' R2 U L' D' L F' D2 L U2 L2 R U' R2 U R U' L R' U' R U L' U R2
32 HTM

NEXT = U2 L2 F' L2 B' R2 B L2 F' L2 F2 R' D' R F U2 F U' R2 F


----------



## mDiPalma (Jul 27, 2013)

U' B' L U2 L' D F D U' B U2 F U F' (xxxeoline on right: 14)
L U' L2 U2 L U2 L U L2 (leave 3 corners: 9)
U B U' F U B' U' F' (solve: 8)

=31 htm

F R2 B U' L F L2 R D F' D2 F2 B2 D2 L U D' L' F2 B2 D F' U' B2 L


----------



## Pyjam (Jul 30, 2013)

mDiPalma said:


> F R2 B U' L F L2 R D F' D2 F2 B2 D2 L U D' L' F2 B2 D F' U' B2 L



ZZ 42 HTM

R' L' B L' F' L2 D' L' D' R D2
L R2 U' R' U' L'
U2 R2 U' R' U2 R' U' R U' R2
U' y' F R U' R' U R U2 R' U' R U R' U' F'

NEXT : R2 U2 R2 B2 F2 U' F2 L2 U B2 R' B' L D R' D' L2 U' L' F2


----------



## porkynator (Jul 30, 2013)

R2 B //EO (2/2)
R U' L R' D R U //Right 3x2x1 + Left 2x2x1 (7/9)
L' D' L' D' L' R2 //F2L-1 + EO (6/15)
U L' U L //Makes some blocks (4/19)
U R U' L' U L R' //Makes some other blocks (7/26)
B U' L' U2 L U B' //Finish (7/33)

Next scramble: L2 U2 F2 L2 R2 U L2 U' L2 U L' D2 B' U L F' R2 B L R'


----------



## Pyjam (Jul 30, 2013)

porkynator said:


> L2 U2 F2 L2 R2 U L2 U' L2 U L' D2 B' U L F' R2 B L R'



Strange Method: 37 HTM
y L' D2 F' U2 L B
U' R (*) L' U2 R' U R' L U R' L2 U2 R U' L' U'
D' L' D L' D' L2 D L2

(*) = L' F' U B' U' F U B U' L

NEXT = D2 B2 F2 D B2 R2 U F2 L2 F2 R' B R2 B' U2 B' D U L U


----------



## mDiPalma (Jul 31, 2013)

D L' B2 D L2 F 
L2 U R' U' R' U2 R U2 R' 
L U2 L' U2 L U2 L' U2 
L U2 L D L' U2 L D' L2

F2 U' D' L F' R' U F2 B' R' L2 F' R' L B' R B2 F' L' D' B' U F2 R2 U


----------



## Pyjam (Jul 31, 2013)

D2 F' L2 R' U B *// (6) EO*
L' U2 L D' L' U L D2
U R' U2 R2 b2 *// (19) F2L-1*
L U' R' U L'
R2 U2 R U R' U R U R' U R U' *// (36) Done*

NEXT : B2 D2 B2 U B2 D' B2 D2 B2 L2 U B D' L B2 D F2 R2 B' F U'


----------



## ultimatecuber (Jul 31, 2013)

Method used:Fridrich
No inspection
cross:F' L' U2 B U2 R'
F2L:x2 B U' B' U2 R' U2 R U' R' U R
B' U B R U R' U2 L' U' L U' L' U L
d R' U R d R U R'
U2 y2 R U' R' U2 F' U2 F U2 F' U F
OLL:F R U R' U' F' f R U R' U' f' R' U' R U' R' U2 R
PLL:U2 x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R B2

Next scramble: B2 F2 D' R2 D2 U F2 U F2 R2 U2 L D' U' R B' R' U F' U L'



Pyjam said:


> D2 F' L2 R' U B *// (6) EO*
> L' U2 L D' L' U L D2
> U R' U2 R2 b2 *// (19) F2L-1*
> L U' R' U L'
> R2 U2 R U R' U R U R' U R U' *// (36) Done*



what method do u use?


----------



## Cubenovice (Jul 31, 2013)

ultimatecuber said:


> Next scramble: B2 F2 D' R2 D2 U F2 U F2 R2 U2 L D' U' R B' R' U F' U L'



Method: "stuff"

F L' D2 B2
R F' R' U' R2 D' R'
D2 U' L D L'
U2 D' R' D' R
D2 R' D' L D' R D L' D' U'
31 HTM

NEXT/ R2 B' D' B' F2 L2 R2 B R2 B D2 U F2 B R D' B' U2 F B' R2 F' R' U D2


----------



## cowabunga (Aug 1, 2013)

U2 R U' B M U2 F'
R2 U R U' R2 U' r' U' R U' r U R2
F R F' U2 F' U2 F
M2 U' M U' M' U2 M' U' M2 U M2

Next: U' L2 U' B2 U R2 B2 D' U2 F2 L2 R' D' U2 L' F' L F' U2 F2


----------



## porkynator (Aug 1, 2013)

z2 F' R' F R' L2 D' //EOLine (6/6)
R' U R L2 U' L' //2x2x1 (6/12)
U2 R U //Setup for ZZ-d (3/15)
L' U' R //CP (3/18)
U2 L U' L' U' L //Finish Left Block (6/24)
U' R' U2 R2 U' R U2 R' U2 R U' R' //Right Block (12/36)
R U2 R' U' R U R2 U2 R2 U R2 U R2 U' R' U' //2GLL (16/52)

Next scramble: U2 L2 B2 L' F2 R F2 R2 D2 F2 U2 B' L' D2 B2 D' L2 U' B' R2 D'


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 1, 2013)

ultimatecuber said:


> what method do u use?


Freestyle



porkynator said:


> Next scramble: U2 L2 B2 L' F2 R F2 R2 D2 F2 U2 B' L' D2 B2 D' L2 U' B' R2 D'



Noname method :
D' F' R B *// Edge orientation *
U' L' U2 R2 L2 U *// 123 block *
L' R' D' L2 *// 223 bock*
R' U R' U' R U' *// F2L-1*
R2 U L' U R' U R U2 R' U2 R U2 L U L' U L U *// Done*
38 HTM



ultimatecuber said:


> what method do u use?


Freestyle

NEXT : B2 D B2 U2 R2 F2 U' B2 U' R2 U2 B' R' F U B2 L D B L2 B


----------



## Akiro (Aug 2, 2013)

F U' D R B D R D // EOLine (8/8)
L U L' U2 L' U' L' // 2x2x1 (7/15)
R2 U2 R' U R U R // Right block (7/22)
L' U L U L' U' L U2 L' // Finish left block (9/31)
U R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R // COLL (10/41)
R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U // EPLL (12/53)

Method : ZZ

NEXT : L2 D' F B R U2 F' D B2 D2 F U' L U2 R D L B F' D2 L' U' B' D' B2


----------



## porkynator (Aug 2, 2013)

z2 F D B L F U F' //EO (7/7)
U B2 U' L' //2x2x2 (4/11)
D R D' //Line (3/14)
R U' R //CP (3/17)
U L' U2 L U2 L' U L //Finish Left Block (8/25)
U R' U R U2 R' U R //Right 2x2x1 (8/33)
U2 R U2 R' U2 R U' R' //Finish F2L (8/41)
R' U' R U' R' U2 R //Sune (7/48)
U2 R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' //U-perm (12/60)

Next scramble: R2 L B' R F B2 R' F' U' R U' R2 U2 B2 R2 B2 L2 U R2 L2 D'


----------



## Daniel Que (Aug 3, 2013)

Cross: x' z U' Rw' U' R' B2
F2L 1: U R' U' R L U' L'
F2L 2: L' U' L U y' R' U' R2
F2L 3: U R' U R U' R'
F2L 4: U' L' U' L' U' L' U L U L
OLL: R U R' U R U' R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F'
PLL: L F' L B2 L' F L B2 L2

Method: Fridrich

Next: D R2 L2 D' R2 L2 B2 L2 D F2 U2 R B2 L' B2 F' L B' F2 D' U


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 3, 2013)

Cross: x2 z' R' F' L' D L2
F2L 1: L U2 L2 U' L
F2L 2: u R U R' E' R U' R' 
F2L 3: U' R' U' R L U L'
F2L 4: R' U2 R U R' U' R
OLL: S R U R' U' R' F R f'
PLL: U' x' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D'

Next: D L2 B2 R2 U' L2 B2 R2 D F2 D2 L D2 B R2 F' R' D F2 R


----------



## GuRoux (Aug 3, 2013)

scramble: D L2 B2 R2 U' L2 B2 R2 D F2 D2 L D2 B R2 F' R' D F2 R

roux method: Y
first block: r' F2 U M2 r B'
second block: U' r U' R2 U2 R' U' R U r U' r' U2 r U R'
CMLL: L U L' U L U2 L'
LSE: U' M U' M U M U2 M U M2

next: D' B' R2 B' L' R F' B' L D R2 D F2 U' F D R2 U' B U' D2 F B U' D


----------



## KingTim96 (Aug 3, 2013)

GuRoux said:


> next: D' B' R2 B' L' R F' B' L D R2 D F2 U' F D R2 U' B U' D2 F B U' D



Scrambled with green at F and white on U. 

Inspection: z2
Cross: B R F L D L2 F' D' 
First Pair: L' U' L U' R' U' R
Second Pair: L U L'
Third Pair: R U' R' U' R U' R' U2 L' U L
Fourth Pair: y' U' R' U R U' R' U' R
OLL: U R U R' F' U' F U R U2 R' 
PLL: U x' L D' L U2 L' D L U2 L2 x F2

Next: R L2 U L R2 B R L2 U R' D R F' U2 B2 R2 L' B2 R F D B' L2 D2 U2 (I got a 10.32 on this scramble :3)


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 3, 2013)

KingTim96 said:


> Next: R L2 U L R2 B R L2 U R' D R F' U2 B2 R2 L' B2 R F D B' L2 D2 U2 (I got a 10.32 on this scramble :3)



ZZ
R U L' D F' R' D R D *// EOL*
L' U L2 U' L2 R' U2 R U' L R U R' U' *// F2L*
F' L' F R F' L F *// 3-corner cycle*
U2 R2 *// Done*
32 HTM

NEXT : R' B2 R L2 B R F' U' D' R F L2 F U2 R2 U2 F B' U2 R2 B2


----------



## mDiPalma (Aug 3, 2013)

F L F' R F' L' F (inserted corner cycle 7)
R D' U' R U B L2 F2 D' L2 F' B' L' B (eo3x2x2 14)
D L' D L' D' L D' L' D' L D L' (heise 12)
=33 htm

D U' L' D F R2 B U D2 R L' B' U2 R2 D B' D2 L' D2 R' D L2 U2 R2 D


----------



## Username (Aug 3, 2013)

mDiPalma said:


> F L F' R F' L' F (inserted corner cycle 7)
> R D' U' R U B L2 F2 D' L2 F' B' L' B (eo3x2x2 14)
> D L' D L' D' L D' L' D' L D L' (heise 12)
> =33 htm
> ...



x2 y
L' R2 F D L R' D' //Something
R U' R' U2 R U' R' //F2L1
U L U' L' U L U' L' //F2L2
U2 L' U' L U' R' U' R //F2L3
y' U R U' R' U R U R' //F2L4
F' U' r' F r2 U r' U' r' F r //OLL
y F2 U2 F U2 R2 B2 R2 F R2 D2 B2 D2 B R2 //Something that solves it


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Aug 3, 2013)

mDiPalma said:


> D U' L' D F R2 B U D2 R L' B' U2 R2 D B' D2 L' D2 R' D L2 U2 R2 D



My new method. 

y U' R2 U' R
F M2 R U' R'
y' S R U' M' U R'
M' S
y' U' M' U M
y U' M U2 M2 U M
R U R' U' M' U R U' r'
U' T-perm U'

52 moves (STM)/20.84=2.495 tps


B2 F2 D L2 F2 D U2 L2 U2 L2 B2 R' B2 U2 R' B' F2 U' F2 R


----------



## Username (Aug 3, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> B2 F2 D L2 F2 D U2 L2 U2 L2 B2 R' B2 U2 R' B' F2 U' F2 R



x2 y'
U L2 R2' F R
L U' L2 U L2 U' L'
y R U R' U2 R' U' R
U' L' U' L R U R'
U2 L' U L y' U2 R U R'
R U R' U R U2 R'
y R2 U' M' F2 M U M2 B2 U' F2 U B2 L2

U2 D2 F B2 R2 D' B F2 R2 B2 U L U' L' B D U B F' U D' R2 F B U2


----------



## KingTim96 (Aug 3, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> B2 F2 D L2 F2 D U2 L2 U2 L2 B2 R' B2 U2 R' B' F2 U' F2 R



Gonna try out a Roux solve, here goes: 

Inspection: x2
F2 L
First Pair: U L U' L'
Second Pair: L' U' L U' L' U L 
Third Pair: U' R' U' R U2 R' U R 
Fourth Pair: M' R U' R' 
CMLL: U' T-Perm U' 
(This is how I do it) Fix Centers: M
LSE: U M U M U M' U M' U' M' U2 M (Z-Perm) U

Not to good of a Roux solver but hey I can do it

Next: L' B2 L2 F2 R2 L U L B' L2 D F L2 F' L' R2 F' L U2 R' F' U' D' R D' (I got a 10.88 on this one!)


----------



## mDiPalma (Aug 3, 2013)

D' B D' L' U2 L' R2 F' R' F2 U' F R F' R' U2 F' U F' D2 F U' F' D2 F2 R' U' R U D R' U2 R D' R' U2 (36)

next: L' R' B2 D2 U' R L B2 U2 F2 R' F B' U2 R L B2 R2 F' U2 R2 D2 L2 B2 U


----------



## SpeedSolver101 (Aug 3, 2013)

*L' B2 L2 F2 R2 L U L B' L2 D F L2 F' L' R2 F' L U2 R' F' U' D' R D'*

CFOP method 

Cross: L2 U' F2 U2 B2 u' R' u R' 
F2L 1: U L U' L' U2 R' U R
F2L 2: R U R'
F2L 3 : U' F U F' U' L U L'
F2L 4: U2 L' U2 L U' L' U L

OLL: (R' U' R) y' x' (R U') (R' F) (R U R') x
PLL: x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2

_*NEXT: B' L' B F' D2 L R B R' L2 B F U D B2 L F2 U' R' U' R L' B U F2*_


KingTim96 said:


> Gonna try out a Roux solve, here goes:
> 
> Inspection: x2
> F2 L
> ...


----------



## mDiPalma (Aug 3, 2013)

R U D' B L' R' D' L' U' R2 U2 R2 U' L U L' U L U' L' U L' U' L U2 r' U r' U2 R B' R' U2 r2 B' (35)

next: L F B2 R' L F D2 L F2 B2 D R2 D2 R2 F2 L2 B2 R2 D'


----------



## stormskater216 (Aug 3, 2013)

*L F B2 R' L F D2 L F2 B2 D R2 D2 R2 F2 L2 B2 R2 D'*

Cross: L F R2 D2 F' u F' u'

F2L
1st Pair: U R U R' U' R U R' U' F U F'
2nd Pair: U2 R U' R' U' B' U B
3rd and 4th Pair: R' U2 R U' R U R' U' R U R' U R U R'

OLL: U2 f R U R' U' f' F' R U R' U' r' F R
PLL: U' R' F R' B2 R F' R' B2 R2 U' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U'

*NEXT:F2 R' U2 B D' R' U R2 F2 L' F' D L' D R F D2 B U' R' D2 L' B2 D' L2*


----------



## mDiPalma (Aug 4, 2013)

D2 B R' U D2 B L F2 D L' F B D B' F L F' D L D L' R2 D R2 B L2 F' U2 F L2 B' D' R2 D' (34)

U2 B L2 U2 F' D2 F' D2 B R2 F L B' D' L' F' L' F2 D2 L D'


----------



## ottozing (Aug 5, 2013)

Premove = F2

R2 L U L' (2x2x2)
B R L B L' D2 (2x2x3)
R U' L' B' L U (F2L)
switch to inverse
U F R F' R' F D' F' U' F D F' R (LL)
F2 (Undo pseudo)

Solution = R2 L U L' B R L B L' D2 R U' L' B' L U R' F D' F' U F D F' R F R' F' U' F2 (30)

Next - R' U' B L R2 F' L2 U B D' R' L D F2 R2 B R2 U2 F L2 F2 D B' R' B'


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 6, 2013)

ottozing said:


> Next - R' U' B L R2 F' L2 U B D' R' L D F2 R2 B R2 U2 F L2 F2 D B' R' B'



Regular ZZ : 41 HTM
y R D U' F R B' *// EOL*
U' L U' R2 L' U' L'
U R' U2 R U2 L' R U2 L 
U R' U2 R *// F2L*
y' R' U' R U L U2 R' U' L' U' R U' L U' L' *// ZZLL*

NEXT : R2 D2 U2 B R2 D2 F U2 L2 F2 U' L D' U2 F2 L F' R2 B2 F2


----------



## porkynator (Aug 14, 2013)

HTA is kinda cool

B' L' D F' //EO (4/4)
L' R2 *D' R'* //HTA first step minus 6 corners (4/8)
*R D R' *D R D2 R' //Sune to orient 2 other corners (7-5/10)
U2 * B2 U' F2 //Stuff (4/14)
U2 R2 D2 U L2 D L2 U R2//Other stuff (9/23)
*R* U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 //Antisune to loeave 3 corners (8-1/30)
* = *U* B' D' B U' B' D *B* //3 corners cycle (8-2/36)

Next scramble: F2 R2 L D' L2 F' U B2 R U2 B2 R2 F2 U F2 L2 U2 L2 F2 D'


----------



## TDM (Aug 14, 2013)

porkynator said:


> Next scramble: F2 R2 L D' L2 F' U B2 R U2 B2 R2 F2 U F2 L2 U2 L2 F2 D'


How I would do it in a OH solve if I knew the 2GLL:
z y2 // Inspection (0/0)
L' U' F2 B' D2 // EOLine (5/5)
L U' L' R' U2 L U L // F2L-1 (8/13)
R2 U' L U L' U2 L U L' // F2L-2 (9/22)
z' U2 L2 z' U L' D' L z [l' x'] // CP (7/29)
L2 U L' U L' U2 L U L' U' L' // F2L-3 (11/40)
U2 L' U' L U L' U L U L' U L // F2L-4 (12/52)
U2 U L' U2 L2 U L2 U L U' L U' L' // 2GLL (13/65)

Next: L U2 R' U2 R2 D2 R F2 L' R' D2 F' U' L B' D2 L2 B' L' U R


----------



## mDiPalma (Aug 14, 2013)

TDM said:


> [[scramble: F2 R2 L D' L2 F' U B2 R U2 B2 R2 F2 U F2 L2 U2 L2 F2 D']]
> z y2 // Inspection (0/0)
> L' U' F2 B' D2 // EOLine (5/5)
> L U' L' R' U2 L U L // F2L-1 (8/13)
> ...



hey man, try this after CP: *U2 L' U2 L U L2 U L' U2 L U2 L2 U'*

I know this thread isn't for critiques, but I'm just trying to help.


----------



## TDM (Aug 14, 2013)

mDiPalma said:


> hey man, try this after CP: *U2 L' U2 L U L2 U L' U2 L U2 L2 U'*
> 
> I know this thread isn't for critiques, but I'm just trying to help.


Could you please explain - possibly in PM - what each bit of this does? To me, it looks like you're making a 1x1x3, putting the two edges opposite each other, then putting the corners+other edge with them, but getting a lucky 2GLL skip.


----------



## mDiPalma (Aug 14, 2013)

I was actually solving the F2L on right, which cancels into one of the easiest 2GLLs.

U2 L' U2 L U // solves YB pair.
L2 U // solves YG pair.
L' U2 L U2 L2 U'// picks up Pi OLL in the middle

What I'm trying to say is, although ZZ-D is intended to be less efficient than standard ZZ, I believe your F2L is taking more moves than it should.

You should be able to build each block in 12 moves. Add that to EOLINE and CP, and you can easily be on 2GLL by your 40th move.


----------



## ottozing (Aug 16, 2013)

L U2 R' U2 R2 D2 R F2 L' R' D2 F' U' L B' D2 L2 B' L' U R 

Premoves - B' U'
R' F2 B2 U F' R' (2x2x2)
U' L2 U L U2 (XXcross)
switch to inverse
L' B D' B2 U B D B' U' F' L2 B F U D L2 U' D' L (LSLL)
Undo premoves B' U'

Final solution = R' F2 B2 U F' R' U' L2 U L U2 L' D U L2 D' U' F' B' L2 F U B D' B' U' B2 D B' L B' U' (32)

Next - R2 D' B2 R2 U R2 B2 D' F2 R2 D' B R B2 D' R U' L' D B F2


----------



## KCuber (Aug 16, 2013)

R2 D' B2 R2 U R2 B2 D' F2 R2 D' B R B2 D' R U' L' D B F2 

2x2x2: z' L F' R F U F2
2x2x3: y F R' U R2 U' F2
EO: y L' U L2' F2' L'
F2L 1: y' U2 R U2 R U R' U' R
F2L 2: U2 R U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R2 D R' U2 R D' R2
PLL: U' F-Perm U'

Next: R2 B' U' D2 R U' L' D2 L F U2 R F2 R2 F2 B2 U2 L F2 R D2


----------



## aceofspades98 (Aug 16, 2013)

R2 B' U' D2 R U' L' D2 L F U2 R F2 R2 F2 B2 U2 L F2 R D2

X-Cross: z2 D F' R U' R2 F' R L U B2
F2L 1: U R' U' R d R U R'
F2L 2: y' R U R'
F2L 3: y' R U R' U2 R U' R'
OLL: U Lw' U2 L U L' U Lw
PLL: U L' U' L y' R2 Uw R' U R U R Uw' R2 y' R' U R or something like that


Next: B2 D' L U2 D B' D2 F2 R F2 B' R' L' F' D2 R' B' L' D'


----------



## cowabunga (Aug 16, 2013)

x
M2 U' F2 R U B'
R U' R U' R' M2 U' r' U' R2 U' R'
U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R2 U R' U R U2 r'
U' M' U2 M U' M U M2 U'

Next: B2 D2 B2 U' B2 D B2 D L2 F2 U2 L B D' U2 L U' B' U F2 R2


----------



## Renslay (Aug 16, 2013)

cowabunga said:


> Next: B2 D2 B2 U' B2 D B2 D L2 F2 U2 L B D' U2 L U' B' U F2 R2



z
D2 B2 D' R' r' U' x (6)
U2 R U R' U R U M' U' r R U M r' U' R (16)
L' U2 L U2 L F' L' F (8)
M' U' M' U M2 U' M U2 M U2 (10)

Next: U2 B R2 U2 F D2 B R2 B D2 B R' B' D' F2 L2 U L' F2 U L


----------



## cowabunga (Aug 16, 2013)

y x
D' B' F U' R' M' F (FB)
U F' U2 F r U R' U2 R U R' F R F' (SB+corners)
U M' U' M U' M' U2 M' U2 M' U M2 (L6E)

Next: D' L2 U F2 L2 F2 L2 D2 U B2 R U L2 R' F L D2 U' R' U'


----------



## irontwig (Aug 16, 2013)

B2 R' D B' U' F2 U B2 U' F2 D2 L U L U' D L' D' L2 D' L D2 L' D L D' (26)

B2 R' D B U'. [XEOL]
D2 L U L U' [2x2x3]
D L' D' L2 D' L D2 L' D L D' [Leaving three corners]

.=U B2 U' F2 U B2 U' F2

Next: B2 L F L R B' U2 B2 R U D2 R L B R U2 D F U' R' F D' U' L' D


----------



## slinky773 (Aug 16, 2013)

Scramble: B2 L F L R B' U2 B2 R U D2 R L B R U2 D F U' R' F D' U' L' D 
Yellow as U, Green as F

Full CFOP/Fridrich

Cross: R' D2 F2 D B L2
First Pair: U' L' U L R U' R'
Second Pair: U L' U L U F U' F'
Third Pair: y R U' R' U' y F R' F' R
Fourth Pair: y' R U2 R' F' U2 F2 R' F' R
OLL: U2 F R U R' U' S' R U R' U' f'
PLL: U R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R U

HTM: 72

Next: D B2 U' B2 F2 D' B2 L2 U' R2 U B D' B2 R L2 U' L F U2 B2 D'


----------



## Renslay (Aug 16, 2013)

slinky773 said:


> Next: D B2 U' B2 F2 D' B2 L2 U' R2 U B D' B2 R L2 U' L F U2 B2 D'



z'
B' M' F B' r B' (6)
M' U R U' M' U' R2 U R' U2 R U r' U' R (15)
U' F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' (11)
M' U M' U M' U2 M U2 M' U (10)

Next: L2 F2 D R2 B2 D B2 D2 U2 R2 U L B U' L2 U' L R B U R2


----------



## slinky773 (Aug 16, 2013)

Maybe I should switch to Roux… that would have been a very fast solve haha, that was what 42 HTM?



Renslay said:


> Next: L2 F2 D R2 B2 D B2 D2 U2 R2 U L B U' L2 U' L R B U R2



Cross: L D' R D2 B' (6)
First Pair: U L U L' U L U' L' (8)
Second Pair: U' R U' R' U2 L' U' L (9)
Third Pair: U2 R U' R' y U' F R' F' R (10)
Fourth Pair: U2 y' R U2 R' U' R U R2 F R F' (14)
OLL: U2 R U R' U R' F R F' R U2 R' (13)
PLL: F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U' (17)

HTM: 77 :fp

Next: L2 U L2 D U' R2 B2 U R2 U B' D2 L F' D2 F' R' F L' U'


----------



## Renslay (Aug 16, 2013)

slinky773 said:


> Maybe I should switch to Roux… that would have been a very fast solve haha, that was what 42 HTM?



STM, not HTM (there are a lot of slice moves). Roux is a bit lower in move counts, but requires more intuition.
Although, the average movecount for CFOP is 56, which is not bad either.



slinky773 said:


> Next: L2 U L2 D U' R2 B2 U R2 U B' D2 L F' D2 F' R' F L' U'



y' z2
u R B2 u' M' u (6)
R M U2 M' U' R2 U r' U2 M' r U r' (13)
U R' U' R U' R' U2 R2 U R' U R U2 R' (14)
U M2 U' M2 U M U2 M' U2 (9)

42 STM.

Next: L2 F L2 B2 U2 F D2 R2 F D F L' U L' R' D' B L' D'


----------



## slinky773 (Aug 16, 2013)

Renslay said:


> Next: L2 F L2 B2 U2 F D2 R2 F D F L' U L' R' D' B L' D'



Cross: F U F D2 R' D F (8)
First Pair: R' U R L U L' U L U' L' (10)
Second Pair: R U2 R' U2 R U' R' (9)
Third Pair: y U' R U2 R' U R U R' (9)
Fourth Pair: y2 U' F R' F' R (5)
OLL: L' d' R d L U' L' B' L (9)
PLL: R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U (17)

HTM: 67

Next: L2 U B2 D L2 U2 R2 U B2 U F2 R' B' F2 U D2 L D' F' L' U2


----------



## kcl (Aug 16, 2013)

y D' R' L U L B2// Cross
U2 L' U2 L U L' U' L// F2L #1
R' U2 R U' R' U R// F2L #2
L U' L' R U R' U' F R' F' R// F2L #3
y U2 R' U2 R U R' U' R// F2L #4
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' F'// OLL
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'// PLL
U// AUF 
HTM: 67 
ETM: 69

F' U2 F D2 R2 B2 U2 L2 F L2 F D B R F' R2 U' B2 F L F2


----------



## Brest (Aug 17, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> F' U2 F D2 R2 B2 U2 L2 F L2 F D B R F' R2 U' B2 F L F2



x R U' r' R' B z'
U M' U2 M' U R U' r U R2' U2 r
U' M' U M' U2 M' U M
U' M2' U
M' U2 M U2 M2'

Next: F2 D R2 U' F2 U' L2 B2 R2 B2 D2 L' B2 D' B D U2 F2 R' B' L


----------



## kcl (Aug 17, 2013)

z2 D U R' D2 B F// Cross 
R' U' R U' R' U R y U' R U' R'// F2L 1
L' U2 L f R' f'// F2L 2
L' U' L y R' U' R// F2L 3
U L U L'// F2L 4
U' R' F R U R' F' R y' R U' R'// OLL
U' R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2// PLL
U// AUF

HTM: 59


Next..
L2 B2 F2 D U L2 U' F2 U' B L' R2 U2 R' B' R' B' F' R2


----------



## slinky773 (Aug 17, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Next..
> L2 B2 F2 D U L2 U' F2 U' B L' R2 U2 R' B' R' B' F' R2



Inspection: z2 y
Cross: D' F D' R' D R2 (7)
First Pair: F' U2 F y U R U' R' (8)
Second Pair: y U R' U' R U2 y2 F R' F' R (10)
Third Pair: U2 F U' F' U L' U' L (9)
Fourth Pair: y2 U2 R U' R' F R' F' R (9)
OLL: R U R' U R' F R F' U2 R' F R F' (14)
PLL: U R' U R U' R2 y L U' L' U y' x R U R' U' R2 x2 U' (18)

HTM: 75

Next: D' B2 R2 L2 U F2 D F2 D2 R2 D B L B' D' R F2 L2 B2 L' B' U2


----------



## Renslay (Aug 17, 2013)

Brest said:


> x R U' r' R' B z'
> U M' U2 M' U R U' r U R2' U2 r
> U' M' U M' U2 M' U M
> U' M2' U
> M' U2 M U2 M2'



(Wide-eyed) Another Rouxer who uses red/orange on top with white/yellow blocks? I thought I am the only one who still alive...
Anyway, was that a regular CMLL skip or a forced skip?



slinky773 said:


> Next: D' B2 R2 L2 U F2 D F2 D2 R2 D B L B' D' R F2 L2 B2 L' B' U2



y' z'
R2 B2 R' B' r' M U R' F (9)
r2 U R' U M' U' R2 U2 R M2 U2 r' U' r (14)
M2 U2 F R' F' R U2 R U2 R' (10)
M' U M U' M' U2 M U M' U2 M (11)

44 STM.

Next: B L2 B2 U2 F' D2 F L2 F2 D2 U R2 B F' D2 L U' B' L2 D


----------



## Brest (Aug 17, 2013)

Renslay said:


> (Wide-eyed) Another Rouxer who uses red/orange on top with white/yellow blocks? I thought I am the only one who still alive...
> Anyway, was that a regular CMLL skip or a forced skip?



I am not even a Rouxer! That solve was all very lucky.



Renslay said:


> Next: B L2 B2 U2 F' D2 F L2 F2 D2 U R2 B F' D2 L U' B' L2 D



x2 y
D R' F' L2 D' y' r' U' r
F' R' D R
D L' U' L D2
y' U2 F R' F' R U' R U R'
U' R2' D' R U' R' D R U R
U' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U'

Next: F2 L' D2 F2 D2 U2 R2 D2 R U2 R' F' L B' D' R B L2 D2 R2 D'


----------



## slinky773 (Aug 17, 2013)

Renslay said:


> Next: B L2 B2 U2 F' D2 F L2 F2 D2 U R2 B F' D2 L U' B' L2 D



Cross: D' F D2 L' B D R' (8)
First Pair: F R' F' R (4)
Second Pair: y U' R U' R' U' L U' L' (8)
Third Pair: U' R U' R' U F' U' F (8)
Fourth Pair: y U2 R U' R' F' U' F (8)
OLL: U l' U2 L U L' l (8)
PLL: U' F U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' F' U (20)

HTM: 68

Next: Edit: Dammit, someone beat it to me


----------



## Renslay (Aug 17, 2013)

slinky773 said:


> Cross: D' F D2 L' B D R' (8)
> First Pair: F R' F' R (4)
> Second Pair: y U' R U' R' U' L U' L' (8)
> Third Pair: U' R U' R' U F' U' F (8)
> ...



How did you came up with that PLL? Seems very long.


----------



## slinky773 (Aug 17, 2013)

Brest said:


> Next: F2 L' D2 F2 D2 U2 R2 D2 R U2 R' F' L B' D' R B L2 D2 R2 D'



Cross: y R' F' L' D2 F' D' F' (8)
First Pair: y' R' U R U F U F' (7)
Second Pair: U R U2 R' B U B' (8)
Third Pair: U R U2 R' U' F R' F' R (10)
Fourth Pair: y U' F' U' F (4)
Insert: y F R' F' R (4)
OLL: U2 R' F R U R' F' R y' R U' R' (12)
PLL: U' R U R' U' R' U F R U R U' R' F' U R' U2 R U (20)

HTM: 73

Next: R2 D B2 D' F2 D2 L2 F2 U F2 U B' D2 R L' B R' L2 F L' F U

EDIT:



Renslay said:


> How did you came up with that PLL? Seems very long.



It's an old one that I learned… it leans more on fingertricks for speed than anything haha


----------



## porkynator (Aug 17, 2013)

Standard ZZ 38 HTM

z2 D B' F' R F L2 D' L' U' D' B2 //X-eoline (11)
U' L' U2 L2 U L2 U L' U' L //Left Block (10)
R U2 R' U R U R' //Right Block (7)
L2 D' L U2 L' D L U2 L U //LL (10)

Next scramble: D B2 D' L2 B2 D' L2 D F2 R2 D2 R U F' D R B F' D2 R U


----------



## JackJ (Aug 17, 2013)

F' R F2 D' B2 R
F' L' F' L2 F2
z2 R' U R' U' R U2' R2 F R F'
U' y R U R' U' F' U F
y R U R' U R U L' U R' U' L
U' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U2

Next scramble: D2 L' D B D R U2 B' R' U2 B R2 F2 D' F2 U' B L B2 L2 R U2 F B' R'


----------



## kcl (Aug 17, 2013)

*The "Example Solve" Game!*

D R' F' B L' B2// Cross
y' U' R U' R'// F2L 1
L' U' L y U' R' U' R // F2L 2
R U' R' L U' L'// F2L 3
U' R U R' U2 y' R' U' R// F2L 4
R U R' U' R' F R F'// OLL
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'// PLL



Next: D2 R' F2 L2 F2 R' B2 U2 L D2 R2 D B F L2 D' L R D R2


----------



## slinky773 (Aug 18, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Next: D2 R' F2 L2 F2 R' B2 U2 L D2 R2 D B F L2 D' L R D R2



Cross: B R L' F' U' L U F2 U B2 (12 bad cross :fp)
First Pair: R U' R' B' U' B (6)
Second Pair: U2 F' U F2 U' F' (8)
Third Pair: U R U2 R' F' U2 F2 R' F' R (12)
Fourth Pair: y R U R' U2 R U2 R' U' R U R2 F R F' (17)
OLL: F R U R' U' R F' r U R' U' r' (12)
PLL: R' U' R B2 D L' U L U' L D' B2 U2 (16)

HTM: 83 :fp

Next: D' B2 R2 U2 B2 D R2 U2 L2 U L2 B D' B F' L' D' U B D' L' U2


----------



## Ninja Storm (Aug 18, 2013)

D' B2 R2 U2 B2 D R2 U2 L2 U L2 B D' B F' L' D' U B D' L' U2 

z2 R D' R' F' D2 F'
y U' R' U R L' U L2 U' L2 U' L
F R' F' R
L' U' L U R' U R'
U L' U2 L U L' U' R'
U2 F' U' L' U L2 F L' U' L' U L
R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U

Next: Turn the left face by 180 degrees, turn the back face counterclockwise by 90 degrees, turn the front face by 180 degrees, turn the bottom face by 180 degrees, turn the left face by 180 degrees, turn the bottom face by 180 degrees, turn the top face clockwise by 90 degrees, turn the right face clockwise by 90 degrees, turn the left face clockwise by 90 degrees, turn the top face clockwise by 90 degrees, turn the back face by 180 degrees, turn the front face clockwise by 90 degrees, turn the top face clockwise by 90 degrees, turn the front face by 180 degrees, turn the right face by 180 degrees, turn the top face counterclockwise by 90 degrees, turn the back face clockwise by 90 degrees, turn the right face clockwise by 90 degrees, turn the left face clockwise by 90 degrees, turn the top face counterclockwise by 90 degrees, turn the bottom face counterclockwise by 90 degrees, turn the left face counterclockwise by 90 degrees, turn the top face by 180 degrees, turn the front face counterclockwise by 90 degrees, turn the top face counterclockwise by 90 degrees.


----------



## slinky773 (Aug 18, 2013)

Ninja Storm said:


> L2 B' F2 D2 L2 D2 U R L U B2 F U F2 R2 U' B R L U' D' L' U2 F' U'



Clever dawg 

Cross: B F' L' R' F U' L2 F2 U' B2
First Pair: U2 y' R U2 R' U2 y F R' F' R
Second Pair: y R U' R' U2 R' U R
Third Pair: U R U' R'
Fourth Pair: U L U2 L' U L U' L'
OLL: R' U' R U' R' U R U R B' R' B
PLL: U x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 x' U

Next: F' U' F' R D R L2 F2 B2 U2 F2 L' F2 R' U2 B' D2 B' L' U' D F2 U L2 B2


----------



## TeddyKGB (Aug 18, 2013)

slinky773 said:


> Next: F' U' F' R D R L2 F2 B2 U2 F2 L' F2 R' U2 B' D2 B' L' U' D F2 U L2 B2




Cross - x R L' D2 F B' 
F2L 1 - L U' L'
F2L 2 - U' R' U2 R U' R' U R
F2L 3 - L' U2 L U' L' U L
F2L 4 - U' y' R' U R U' R' U' R
OLL - U2 r U R' U' r' F R F' 
PLL - U L U R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R U2


NEXT: U2 B R2 D2 F U2 L2 F2 U' L D' U2 F2 R L' U2 D' L U' R F2 B2 U L'


----------



## slinky773 (Aug 18, 2013)

TeddyKGB said:


> NEXT: U2 B R2 D2 F U2 L2 F2 U' L D' U2 F2 R L' U2 D' L U' R F2 B2 U L'



z2 y
F' U' B' R' F' U2 L2
R' U R U L' U' L
U R' U R F' U' F
U R' U R U' R' U' R
U' y R' U2 R U' y R U' R'
U2 R U R' y R' F R U' R' F' R
y R' U2 R U R' U2' L U' R U L'

Next: R' L' B' U2 L2 R D U B' R2 B2 F' L F2 D B' F U' B2 D2 U' R' L' B' R'


----------



## hoolahoop (Aug 18, 2013)

R' F R2 F' R L' 
x R' U R2 U R'
R' U' R U' L U2 F' L F L'
U2 L U L' U' B U B'
B' U B U2 L U L' 
U F R U R' U' F' R2 D R' U2 R' U2 R'
U x U' R D2 R' U R U2 R2

Next: R' B U R' U L2 R2 D2 B2 R2 U2 R B2 R2 D' U2 F' B' D L D2 L F2 R' U


----------



## TeddyKGB (Aug 18, 2013)

hoolahoop said:


> Next: R' B U R' U L2 R2 D2 B2 R2 U2 R B2 R2 D' U2 F' B' D L D2 L F2 R' U



Cross - x L D' B R2 U' F2
F2L 1 - R U' R' U2 y' R' U' R
F2L 2 - L U L' U2 y' R U2 R' U R U' R'
F2L 3 - U2 L' U' L
F2L 4 - U' y R U' R' 
OLL - R' F R2 B' R2 F' R2 B R'
PLL - U' l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 B'

NEXT: U2 B' R' U2 B R2 F2 D' F2 U' B L B2 R F2 L F' B D2 R2 U R' D2


----------



## irontwig (Aug 18, 2013)

B D' U2 F' L B2 R2 U B2 D L2 D' R D L' D' R' L B2 L2 U2 (21)

B D' U2 F' [EO]
L B2 R2 U [Pseudo 2x2x3]
B2 D L D'.L B2 L2 U2 [Leaving three corners]

.=D L D' R D L' D' R'

Next: L' B' R2 U D L2 F2 D R F' L U' D B L B' F2 D F R2 B L2 B2 L R2


----------



## Renslay (Aug 18, 2013)

irontwig said:


> Next: L' B' R2 U D L2 F2 D R F' L U' D B L B' F2 D F R2 B L2 B2 L R2



y2 z'
R' D F U B L2 B' (7)
U' M2 R U' r' U' r U2 R U' *R'* (11)
*R'* D R U' R U' R' U R' D' R (11)
U' M U' M2 U' R L (7)

35 STM.

Next: D U F2 U' F2 L2 F2 D2 F2 U' L F2 U B' D B F' R2 D' L2


----------



## Xyphos (Aug 18, 2013)

Renslay said:


> Next: D U F2 U' F2 L2 F2 D2 F2 U' L F2 U B' D B F' R2 D' L2


z2 - inspection 

D B F' D' F R2 L D' - Eo-Line (8)
U' L' R U2 L' U2 L' R U R' U R U' L' - Left Block (14/22)
U' R U' R' U' R - Blue-Orange Block (6/28) 
U R U' R' U' R U R' - Green-Orange Pair (8/36)
U R2 D' R U2' R' D R U2' R- COLL (9/45)
M2 U2' M' U' M2 U' M2 U' M' - EPLL (9/54)

54moves  

Next : D2 R2 B F' R2 B' U2 B' D2 L' U2 F' U L2 D' F' D2 R' F'


----------



## cowabunga (Aug 18, 2013)

y2 x'
B U' R2 D r B'
U' r' U R2 U M' U' R
U2 R U2 R' U2 R' F R F'
U2 M U' M U' M U M' U M2

Next: R F D' L2 U2 F2 U' B2 D' L' F R2 F2 U2 D2 F' D2 F' L2 F' B2


----------



## Renslay (Aug 19, 2013)

cowabunga said:


> Next: R F D' L2 U2 F2 U' B2 D' L' F R2 F2 U2 D2 F' D2 F' L2 F' B2



z'
R U' M' r B' F r' U2 R' F (10)
U R r U r U r' U' R' (9)
R U2' R' U' R U R' U2 R' F R F' (12)
U M' U2 M U' M U' M' U2 M' U2 M (12)

43 STM.

Next: R D2 B D' F2 L2 F' B' D R D B2 L2 D F2 D B2 D L2 D2


----------



## irontwig (Aug 19, 2013)

U R2 U L F2 B' D B D' B2 D2 L2 B2 D B' D2 B' D' F2 U F D2 F' U' F D' B' D' (28)

U R2 U L [EO+square]
F2 [Pseudo 2x2x2]
B' D B D' B2 D2 L2 [Pseudo 2x2x3]
B2 D B' D2 B2.D' F' [Leaving four corners]

.=B D' F'*D B' D' F D
*=F' U F D2 F' U' F D2

Next: U B' D' R2 D' L2 F U' F' U' L D' F2 L2 B F2 D2 L' F' R' U' D F' L2 R


----------



## Brest (Aug 19, 2013)

irontwig said:


> Next: U B' D' R2 D' L2 F U' F' U' L D' F2 L2 B F2 D2 L' F' R' U' D F' L2 R



x2 y x U L U' R' D' r z'
U R2 U' r' U' R' U' R2
U r' R2 U' R'
R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R'
U2 M U M' U2 M2' U' M U2 M' U2 M2'

Next: B2 F2 D' U2 R2 D B2 D' U2 L2 R' B' L2 B L U B R F' U R'


----------



## slinky773 (Aug 19, 2013)

Brest said:


> Next: B2 F2 D' U2 R2 D B2 D' U2 L2 R' B' L2 B L U B R F' U R'



Cross: L' F U R' B L2 U R2 U B2
First Pair: U' R' U2 R F R' F' R
Second Pair: F U' F' y' F R' F' R
Third Pair: U F U2 F' L U L' y2 R' F R F'
Fourth Pair: y U2 F' U F R' F R F'
OLL: U2 f R U R' U' f' U F R U R' U'
PLL: R' U R U' R' F' U' F R U R' F R' F' R U' R U

Next: R2 D2 B' D F' D' B' R2 U' F' U2 L2 D2 L2 B2 D2 R' F2 D2


----------



## Renslay (Aug 19, 2013)

slinky773 said:


> R2 D2 B' D F' D' B' R2 U' F' U2 L2 D2 L2 B2 D2 R' F2 D2



FMC help!

I found a very good start, an F2L-1 slot in 12 moves - but I couldn't find any good solution to the rest (tried skeleton with Heise, block building, swich to inverse, etc...) But I failed. 

Here is my best:

Pre-move: D'
F2L-1: B L B' R' D B' D L' U L2 B2
EO: F' L' F U L2 U'
insert last pair: L F' L2 F L2 F' L F
zzll: D L2 D' B2 U B U F U2 B U' F' U L

Solution:
B L B' R' D B' D L' U L2 B2 F' L' F U L2 U' L F' L2 F L2 F' L F D L2 D' B2 U B U F U2 B U' F' U L D' (40)



Next: L2 U2 L2 F2 D' F2 U B' L F2 R U' L D B' R D2


----------



## porkynator (Aug 19, 2013)

Renslay said:


> FMC help!
> 
> I found a very good start, an F2L-1 slot in 12 moves - but I couldn't find any good solution to the rest (tried skeleton with Heise, block building, swich to inverse, etc...) But I failed.
> 
> ...



You can try using some short OLL to orient edges instead, like
B L D L' D' B'
or
B D2 F' D' F D' B'

on the first one you can continue with
L' F' L2 F
L' F' L' F
L F' L F L'
to get to all but 3 corners in 30, which isn't great, but with a good insertion you can get ~35 HTM in total (I didn't check IF).
The second one gives you a more promising continuation:
F' L2 F L2
All but 5 corners in 22. If you have enough free time, you can try (almost) all possible insertions to get something good (IF says 32 HTM is optimal).

BTW, I'm not an FMC expert, so there might be someone who can find a better continuation (you can try posting this in "The FMC Thread").



> Next: L2 U2 L2 F2 D' F2 U B' L F2 R U' L D B' R D2



F D2 R' L B' //EO (5)
R2 L U' F2 D2 U' R' D //2x2x3 (8)
L U' L2 B2 L //F2L-1 (5)
R' U2 R U' R' U R U2 //All but 3 corners (8)
L U2 L D L' U2 L D' L2 //3 corners (9)

35 HTM

Next scramble: D2 B2 D' R2 D U2 L2 D B2 U' R2 B' F' D L U' F L2 U F2 L2


----------



## cowabunga (Aug 19, 2013)

x2 y'
F L D' R2 B' 
R' U M' U R2 U' M2 U' R 
U L' U R U' L U r'
U2 M U M' U M U' M' U M2 U L2 U2 M' U2 M'

Next: U F2 L2 U L2 U F2 U F2 R2 U R D' B D' B R2 F2 D B U'


----------



## TeddyKGB (Aug 19, 2013)

cowabunga said:


> Next: U F2 L2 U L2 U F2 U F2 R2 U R D' B D' B R2 F2 D B U'



Cross - z U2 R2 y R' u R' u'
F2L 1 - U' R' U' R U y' R U R'
F2L 2 - L' U L2 U L'
F2L 3 - F U' F' R' U' R
F2L 4 - L' U2 L U2 L' U L
OLL - U' R U R' U R U2 R' F R U R' U' F'
PLL - U2 F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U2

NEXT: U F2 U F2 R2 L D2 B2 R L' U2 F U L2 B R F' B2 U2 R' F L2 D2 F R D' U2 R' D


----------



## slinky773 (Aug 19, 2013)

TeddyKGB said:


> NEXT: U F2 U F2 R2 L D2 B2 R L' U2 F U L2 B R F' B2 U2 R' F L2 D2 F R D' U2 R' D



L D2 F' L
y U' R U' R' U' F U' F'
U' R U2 R' U R' F R F' 
y2 U R U' R' R' F R F' 
y' U' R U R' U' F R' F' R
R' U' R' F R F' U R 
U'

Next: U B2 L2 D2 F2 U' D2 D F2 L2 D' F' U R' L B2 L' B R' B2 L U'


----------



## Renslay (Aug 19, 2013)

cowabunga said:


> Next: U F2 L2 U L2 U F2 U F2 R2 U R D' B D' B R2 F2 D B U'



Finally, some real FMC... 35 HTM!

L2 U' L B' F L' R F' L' F R' F' L U D L2 U' L' D2 L U L' D B L' U B' U' B2 L' B L B' L' U

premove: L' U
2x2x3 block: L2 U' L B' F L' . F' U
F2L-1 pair: D L : D' B L'
EO: U B' U'
edges: B2 L' B L B'

. = R F' L' F R' F' L F
: = L U' L' D2 L U L' D2

Please tell me its a good solution.  I'm not a big FMC solver.

Next: edit: ninja'd


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 21, 2013)

slinky773 said:


> Next: U B2 L2 D2 F2 U' D2 D F2 L2 D' F' U R' L B2 L' B R' B2 L U'



L' B' L U2 L U' R' U' R' L' U' R' U' L' U2 F L F' (*) U F L' *// (21) all but 3 corners by easy blockbuilding*
(*) = (F2 U B U' F2 U B' U') *// (+5) 3-corner cycle*

Solution = L' B' L U2 L U' R' U' R' L' U' R' U' L' U2 F L F U B U' F2 U B' F L'
26 HTM

NEXT = R' U' F R' L U' D2 F D' F' D2 F R2 F' D2 F U2 B2 D2 L2


----------



## porkynator (Aug 21, 2013)

U2 R2 U //2x2x1 (3/3)
F' D' F' //Another 2x2x1 (3/6)
R2 B R' L F U R //F2L-1 (7/13)
U2 F' U B U' F * U2 B' //All but 3 corners (8/21)
* = F D2 F' U F D2 F' U' //3 corners cycle (8-2/27)

Solution: U2 R2 U F' D' F' R2 B R' L F U R U2 F' U B U' F2 D2 F' U F D2 F' U B' (27 HTM)

Next scramble: B2 D L2 D B2 L2 U' L2 U2 F2 D2 L' D B D L R B2 D2 B' R


----------



## slinky773 (Aug 22, 2013)

porkynator said:


> Next scramble: B2 D L2 D B2 L2 U' L2 U2 F2 D2 L' D B D L R B2 D2 B' R



L' B R F' U2 L2 B2 U R2
U2 y R U' R' U2 F U' F'
U' y (R U R' U') *3
y' R U' R' U2 R U' R'
U' y R' U2 R U' y R U R'
U' R U R' U' B' R' F R F' B
R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U

Next: F2 U' F2 U2 F2 R2 F2 L2 F2 D2 U' F' U2 L2 B' R2 U2 F' U' L' D U'


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 22, 2013)

slinky773 said:


> Next: F2 U' F2 U2 F2 R2 F2 L2 F2 D2 U' F' U2 L2 B' R2 U2 F' U' L' D U'



y U D' B' D R D *// EOL*
L' U L2 U' L U R' L U' L' *// Right block*
U' R' U R2 U R U' *// Pseudo Left block*
R2 U R U' R2 U R U2 R L' U R U' L R *// (38) ZZLL*

NEXT : L2 D2 F2 L2 U' L2 D U2 B2 R2 F2 L' R' D' B F2 L' B' U' B' U2


----------



## Lid (Aug 22, 2013)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : L2 D2 F2 L2 U' L2 D U2 B2 R2 F2 L' R' D' B F2 L' B' U' B' U2


L' U F r2 u L' // XCross
y R' U2 R U' l U' R' U x
U' F2 r U2 r'
U2 R U R2 F R F'
U' R2 U' R D R' U' R D' R U R2 U R2 U' // ZBLL

nExT: B' D2 L2 D2 B2 L2 F L2 F' U2 L' D' B' R U' F L' B2 F'


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 22, 2013)

Lid said:


> nExT: B' D2 L2 D2 B2 L2 F L2 F' U2 L' D' B' R U' F L' B2 F'



L F B' D R B' R L2 U2 L' D'
L' U' R U R2 U L
R' U2 R U2 R2 U R2
L U2 R' U2 R U2 L'
F' L F R' F' L' F R U
41

NEXT : L' U' D' F2 R' F R2 U R F' U2 B2 D L2 D F2 L2 B2 D2 R2 L2


----------



## porkynator (Aug 22, 2013)

U R F R D //First Block (5/5)
R D R F' L2 D F2 D2 L D R' //Second Block (11/16)
F D2 F U F' D2 F U' F2 //CLL (9/25)
D M D M' D2 M D M D M D2 M D //LSE (13/38)

Next scramble: D2 L2 F2 U2 F2 U' B2 L2 D' R2 U2 L' U' L U' F' D2 B' D L2 R2


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 23, 2013)

porkynator said:


> Next scramble: D2 L2 F2 U2 F2 U' B2 L2 D' R2 U2 L' U' L U' F' D2 B' D L2 R2



B' L2 D F D' R2 D // EOL
R' L' U R2 U L2 U R U' (*) R U L' U' R2 U // F2L-1
R' U' R U2 R' U' R // ALL but 3 corners

(*) = (U R2 U' L2 U R2 U' L2)
34 HTM

NEXT = B2 F2 U' L2 F2 L2 R2 D' B2 U B' R B D2 F2 L' D' F L' B'


----------



## Brest (Aug 23, 2013)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT = B2 F2 U' L2 F2 L2 R2 D' B2 U B' R B D2 F2 L' D' F L' B'



y' x
L' D' U' L' U'
x R U' R' u' R2 U' R'
y M F M' U' L U L'
U r U' r' F R' F' R U2 M' U' M
U R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 U'

Next: B U2 L2 R2 F2 D2 L2 B D2 F2 L' F D' R2 U L' U L' F2 L2 F2


----------



## slinky773 (Aug 23, 2013)

Brest said:


> Next: B U2 L2 R2 F2 D2 L2 B D2 F2 L' F D' R2 U L' U L' F2 L2 F2



R L D' R' U L2 D'
U R' U R y U2 R U R'
F U F' y R U' R'
y U2 R U R' U' R U R'
y R U R' U2 R U2 R' F U F' U F U' F'
U' R U' R'
U R U R' U R' F R F' U2 R' F R F'
U' B' U F' U2 B U' B' U2 F B U'

Next: U2 F2 D2 U' B2 U2 B2 L2 D L2 FR2 D R2 B R' B2 U L D2


----------



## kunparekh18 (Aug 23, 2013)

slinky773 said:


> Next: U2 F2 D2 U' B2 U2 B2 L2 D L2 FR2 D R2 B R' B2 U L D2



z2 U F' D2 B M' x' D'


L' U' L U' L' U' L
y U' R' U2 R U' R' U' R U' R' U R
U' R U' R' U2 L' U' L
y' R' U2 R U' R' U' R U' R' U R


U' S U F R2 U' R2 U' R2 U R2 f'
U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R'

lolsoln

next:  F D2 B R2 B' L2 F2 U2 R2 F' L2 U' L2 R' U' B' R2 U' L' U'


----------



## BoBoGuy (Aug 23, 2013)

B2 D' L U2 D B' D2 F2 R F2 B' R' L' F' D2 R' B' L' D'
2x2x3 block: R' D' L' U' R U2 R' U2 R U' R' B U2 y' R U' R2 F R F'
Pair+corner: y' D R U R' D' R U' R2 F R F'
CLL: R' U' R U R B' R' B
LSE: R' D' R U R U R' U' M' U R U' Rw' U' M2 U F2 M' F2 M U M2 U2 M U2 M U2 M2 R' D R

i suck at Pikash*t...

Next: F2 L' D B R D2 B2 F2 L F2 B' L U' D' L B U' B' U2 B' D2 F2 D' B' D'


----------



## cowabunga (Aug 23, 2013)

Columns first

y x'
E2 M' U2 M U2 f U S2 R' U R U l' U' L (4xF2L pairs)
U' R U' L' U R' U' L (finish columns)
U' M2 U2 M y' (RD,LD)
M' U M' U' M U' M' U2 M U2 M (L6E)

38STM

Next: U' L2 F2 R2 F2 D' L2 R2 B2 L2 U R U' L' U' B' D2 L2 U L' F2


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 23, 2013)

cowabunga said:


> Next: U' L2 F2 R2 F2 D' L2 R2 B2 L2 U R U' L' U' B' D2 L2 U L' F2



R2 (+) D R2 U L' B' // EOL
R U2 R (•) L2 U2 L
R' U2 R2 U2 R // F2L-1
U' R U' R' U2 R // 23 - All but 4 corners

(+) = R U2 R' D R U2 R' D'
(•) = R' B2 R F R' B2 R F'
33 HTM

NEXT = D2 B2 R' U' B D F' U D2 F2 R2 F' L2 F2 U2 B' D2 R2


----------



## porkynator (Aug 23, 2013)

z U B U R F U2 x //FB (6)
Rw2 U' R' U2 Rw2 U R //SB (7)
R' U2 R U R' U2 L U' R U L' //CLL, 3 moves cancel out (8)
U' M U2 M U M2 U2 M' U Uw2 M' Uw2 M' U' //LSE (14)
35 STM

Next scramble: R2 F2 U2 L2 U' R2 U F2 U R2 F U' L D' U' L' U2 F2 L D'


----------



## rubix44 (Aug 24, 2013)

porkynator said:


> Next scramble: R2 F2 U2 L2 U' R2 U F2 U R2 F U' L D' U' L' U2 F2 L D'



Cross (on bottom): z2 D2 R' M' U' M U M U' M' D'
F2L 1: L' U2 L F' U F y'
F2L 2: U' R U' R' L' U L y2
F2L 3: U2 R U R' B' U B
F2L 4: U R U' R' U2 R U' R'
OLL: F R U R' U' F' U F' U' L' U L F U F R U R' U'
PLL: R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'

Next: U2 F2 L' U2 B2 D2 U2 L2 R D2 B2 F R2 B' U2 R U' L' R' F2


----------



## slinky773 (Aug 24, 2013)

rubix44 said:


> Next: U2 F2 L' U2 B2 D2 U2 L2 R D2 B2 F R2 B' U2 R U' L' R' F2



R2 F U' L2
R U R' U' R U R' U L U L'
U' F' U' F
R' U R U L' U' L
y U F' U F U R U' R'
U2 F R U R' U' S' R U R' U' f
U2 B U' F U2 B' U B U2 F' B'

Next: F2 R D' U' F U L' B' F' B L D2 F2 R2 B2 L' R' U' B F'


----------



## Torch (Aug 24, 2013)

slinky773 said:


> Next: F2 R D' U' F U L' B' F' B L D2 F2 R2 B2 L' R' U' B F'



y' U R' F2 D' B D2
y' U R' U2 R U2 y L U2 L U' L
F' R U' R'
d R' U' R U' R2
U' R' U R U R' U
R U L' U2 L U L' U R' L
U2 R' D2 L2 D' R2 D L2 D' R2 D' R U

Next: U2 F2 L B2 R2 B2 R' D2 R2 B2 D2 F U2 R' U' B D' B D R2 F


----------



## rubix44 (Aug 24, 2013)

Torch said:


> Next: U2 F2 L B2 R2 B2 R' D2 R2 B2 D2 F U2 R' U' B D' B D R2 F



Yellow Cross (on bottom): R' L' F B R B
F2L 1: R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U2 R' U2 F' U F
F2L 2: U' F U F' U R' U R
F2L 3: U' L' U L U2 L' U L
F2L 4: y' U2 L' U L U' L' U L U L' U L U' L' U L
OLL: F' U' L' U L F U F R U R' U' F' U'
PLL: F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'

Next: D2 L2 B2 D2 L2 D L2 D' R2 D F2 R F' L' U R2 B U' L2 R'


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 25, 2013)

rubix44 said:


> Next: D2 L2 B2 D2 L2 D L2 D' R2 D F2 R F' L' U R2 B U' L2 R'



y F L2 D' B' R' F' *// EOL *
U L' U' R2 U2 R' L' U L U' L' R U2 L' U R U R' U R *// F2L*
L F' L B2 L' F L B2 L2 *// PLL A*
35 HTM

NEXT : D F B D B' U' L' F' D2 B' U2 B2 L' F2 B2 L2 U2 L' D2 B2 L'


----------



## cowabunga (Aug 25, 2013)

z'
D2 M B R F L' U l U' R U2 R' (4xF2L pairs)
U R U' L' U R' U' L (corners)
U' M' U2 S M D M2 D' (DR,DL+centers)
U M U M U' M' U M U2 (L6E)
37STM

Next: U2 R2 B' D2 B2 U2 R2 B2 R2 B2 L' D' R2 B' U' F2 U2 L2 F


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 27, 2013)

cowabunga said:


> Next: U2 R2 B' D2 B2 U2 R2 B2 R2 B2 L' D' R2 B' U' F2 U2 L2 F



R' U' F D B' R B' *// EOL*
L' U R U R' L2 U' L2 U' L' *// Left block*
U' R2 U' R U' R U' R2 U R2 U R *// Right block* 
y R U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 *// AntiSune*
37 HTM

NEXT = D2 U' L2 D' B2 R2 B2 D' R2 U2 R B' D' L' U R' F' L2 R2 D2 R'


----------



## Jander Clerix (Aug 27, 2013)

Cfop

Cross: R' B' L' D' B
F2L1 : U R U' R' U R U' R'
F2L2 : U B' U B U L U' L'
F2L3 : L' U' L U' L' U' L
F2L4 : U R' U2 R U2 R' U R
OLL : U' R U B' U' R' U R B R'
PLL : (G PERM)= R U R' y' R2 Uw' R U' R' U R' Uw R2 U'

NEXT : F' U2 B2 R2 D' F B2 U' R' F' U B2 D B2 D' L2 B2 D' L2


----------



## TDM (Aug 27, 2013)

Jander Clerix said:


> NEXT : F' U2 B2 R2 D' F B2 U' R' F' U B2 D B2 D' L2 B2 D' L2


Roux

x' y' // Inspection (0/0)
F L E / z y R R U' R' U R r B' / u' M' u // 1 (14/14)
M2 M' R' U2 R r2 U' r2 r U R' / R' U' R M U R' U R U2 R' U' R // 2 (23/37)
U R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 r // 3 (10/47)
R U R' U' M' U R U' r' / M2 U M' U2 M U M2 U' / M2 M' U2 M U2 M2 // 4 (23/70)

70/34.93=2.00 ETPS

Next: L2 U B2 R2 D2 L2 D' L2 R2 D R2 F R2 F2 R U' L2 U2 L' R' U2


----------



## Torch (Aug 27, 2013)

TDM said:


> Next: L2 U B2 R2 D2 L2 D' L2 R2 D R2 F R2 F2 R U' L2 U2 L' R' U2



D' L2 R' D' R' D2 R2
U l U' R' U F' U2 F L' F
U' y' L F' L'
y' R U2 R U2 R' U R2 U' R2
U R U2 R' U2
U R' U' R2 U' R' U R' U R
R' U' R D R2 D L U' B2 U L' U D2 R U'

Next: D2 B L U' L' F2 B L F L U2 B2 L2 U2 D2 L D2 F2 R' F2


----------



## cowabunga (Aug 28, 2013)

L' D' U L' D' F U' B2 D2 (Xcross)
L U' L' U' L U2 (2nd pair)
L2 U' L U L' U' L (3rd)
U' F' U' F U R U' [R' (4th)
R'] U' R U' R' U2 R2 U R' U R U2 R' U2 (OLL)
43HTM

Next: D R2 D2 F2 L2 U F2 U' B2 D R2 B U' R2 D U2 L F U' L


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 29, 2013)

cowabunga said:


> D R2 D2 F2 L2 U F2 U' B2 D R2 B U' R2 D U2 L F U' L



y B' U L' B L' D' *// EOL*
L' R' U' R2 L U' L2
U L R' U2 L' U2 L *// Right block*
S' U2 S *// Left block*
L U2 L' U' L U' L' U *// Done*
ZZ - 33 HTM

NEXT : D2 B2 D' L2 R2 U R2 D F2 U B2 R D' F' D L' D2 B L U2 L2


----------



## cowabunga (Aug 29, 2013)

y x
L R U' F L (Belt) 
U L2 U' L2 R2 U2 R2  (Separate corners)
U F R' F' R U2 R U2 R' (CMLL)
z2 R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R (CMLL)
U' M2 U D2 M2 y (DL,DR)
M' U M2 U2 M U2 M' U' M2 U2 M U (L6E)
47STM

Next: B L2 B L2 B2 U2 F' D2 B' R2 D2 U' L D2 L2 B2 D' B' F2 R' F


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 29, 2013)

cowabunga said:


> Next: B L2 B L2 B2 U2 F' D2 B' R2 D2 U' L D2 L2 B2 D' B' F2 R' F



L' D L U F' R2 D' *// EOL*
R L U' L' R U' L U2 R' U2 L2 U *// F2L-1 (Almost)*
L2 U R' U' L2 U *// 3-corner cycle*
L' U' R U R' U2 *// last slot and game over*

31 HTM

NEXT : B2 L2 B2 R D2 R' D2 F2 R2 F2 U B2 D' F D L' B U2 B'


----------



## slinky773 (Aug 30, 2013)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : B2 L2 B2 R D2 R' D2 F2 R2 F2 U B2 D' F D L' B U2 B'



D' L D L' D B2
R' U2 R U' F' U F
U2 y' R U2 R' U F' U' F
y' U' L' U L U F U' F'
U2 y' R' U' R U R' U2 R
l' U2 L U L' U l
B' U F' U2 B U' B' U2 F B

Next: D' L U' B L U F L' F2 U' F' L2 R U D' B2 D2 L' F' D


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 31, 2013)

slinky773 said:


> Next: D' L U' B L U F L' F2 U' F' L2 R U D' B2 D2 L' F' D



U2 L' F D' U R B'* // EOL*
U2 L' R U2 R' L' U L2 U' L' U2 L2 R' U' R *// All but 2 corners and 2 edges*
R F' R U R2' U' R' F R U' R2' U R2 U2 *// PLL Y* 

35 HTM

NEXT = F' R2 B L2 B' D2 B D2 B' U2 B' L F L2 F D L2 F U2 R2 F2


----------



## slinky773 (Sep 2, 2013)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT = F' R2 B L2 B' D2 B D2 B' U2 B' L F L2 F D L2 F U2 R2 F2



D F D2 R' L2 U B2
R U2 R' U2 L' U' L
U' F' U F U' R U' R'
y U2 R U' R' U' R' U' R
R U R' U R U' R'
R U2 R2 F R F' R U2 R'
U2 R' U' R y R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 U2

Next: F U2 L D U' F2 L2 R' F2 U' D R2 U D' R' D F2 U' L' R2


----------



## hoolahoop (Sep 3, 2013)

slinky773 said:


> Next: F U2 L D U' F2 L2 R' F2 U' D R2 U D' R' D F2 U' L' R2



L F2 D' F R' D2 B2 D
U L U L' U' B U' B'
U F U F' U2 F U F'
U2 F' U' F B' U' B
U' F' U2 F U2 F' U F
(r U R' U) R U2 r'
U2 L U2 L' U2 L F 'L' U' L U L F L2 U

Next: B2 F' R' U' F' U L' D F2 U' F' D2 B L D2 F2 U' R2 U F' U' D B2 R' B


----------



## SpeedSolver101 (Sep 4, 2013)

*B2 F' R' U' F' U L' D F2 U' F' D2 B L D2 F2 U' R2 U F' U' D B2 R' B*

cross: L' D' B R' D' F' B'
F2L 1: U' L' U L U2 L U L'
F2L 2: U2 R U' R' L' U' L 
F2L 3: U' R U2 R' U2 R U' R'
F2L 4: R' U' R U2 R' U2 R U' B U B'
OLL: U2 f ' (L' U' L U) f
PLL: F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'

*Next R B L' F' B' D U' B2 U2 R2 D L' B' F' D2 L F B' L' F2 D B' R' F*


----------



## Torch (Sep 4, 2013)

SpeedSolver101 said:


> *Next: D R B L' F' B' D U' B2 U2 R2 D L' B' F' D2 L F B' L' F2 D B' R' F*



B' D F B* D//2x2x2
U' F U F2 L2//pseudo2x3x3
R U' R2 F' R//EO
F U F U F2 U F U F U' F U//All but 3 corners
L'//correct pseudo
Insert at* B L2 B' R' B L2 B' R

Solution: B' D F B2 L2 B' R' B L2 B' R D U' F U F2 L2 R U' R2 F' R F U F U F2 U F U F U' F U L' 35 moves

Next: U F2 L2 U B2 U F2 D U L2 U2 L D' R2 B' L' U2 R B2 F'


----------



## Brest (Sep 4, 2013)

Torch said:


> Next: U F2 L2 U B2 U F2 D U L2 U2 L D' R2 B' L' U2 R B2 F'



B R F R' D2
R' F' R F' R U2 F' U'
z' U R U' R' U' R U R'
y U2 R' U' R U' R' U R
U' r' U r2 U' r2' U' r2 U r'

Next: B U2 L2 R2 F2 D2 L2 B D2 F2 L' F D' R2 U L' U L' F2 L2 F2


----------



## Pyjam (Sep 6, 2013)

Brest said:


> Next: B U2 L2 R2 F2 D2 L2 B D2 F2 L' F D' R2 U L' U L' F2 L2 F2



F' U' L F' B' *// EOL*
U' L' U2 L2 U' L U2 L' *// Left block*
U' L R' U' R U L' R U' R' U' R U' R' *// Right block with phasing*
L U' R' U' L D' L' U2 L D L2 U' R *// ZZLL*
40 HTM

NEXT = R D B L F D' F R2 F' R' B2 U B2 D R2 F2 R2 D2 B2 R2 D2


----------



## porkynator (Sep 6, 2013)

Quick FMC attempt

Solution: R' U' R2 L B' L' B F' D B D' R2 D F' U' B' U F' U' B U2 F2 U' F2 D' F D F R' F

Premoves: D' F D F R' F
R' U' R2 + B //2x2x2 (4/4)
F' R2 D //F2L-1 (3/7)
F2 * U F2 U' F2 //All but 3 edges and 3 corners (5/12)
D' F D F R' F //Undo premoves (6/18)
+ = L B' L' B F' D B D' B' F //3 edges, 4 moves cancel out (6/24)
* = F U' B' U F' U' B U //3 corners, 2 moves cancel out (6/30)

Next Scramble scramble: B2 F2 D2 B2 U L2 U' L2 F2 D' L B2 R2 B D2 F' U2 R2


----------



## Brest (Sep 6, 2013)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT = R D B L F D' F R2 F' R' B2 U B2 D R2 F2 R2 D2 B2 R2 D2



y' x' r U' r' U' D'
x' D2 R U R' D
y' r' U r
U2 F R2 F'
R U R' U' R U R'
U' R' U' R
R U2 R' U' R U' R' L U L' U L U2 L'



porkynator said:


> Next Scramble scramble: B2 F2 D2 B2 U L2 U' L2 F2 D' L B2 R2 B D2 F' U2 R2



y' z2 U D L2 D' L
R2' U' R U' R U R2 U R'
y' R' U R U2 R2 U' R'
y' U2 R' U' R
U' R U R' U R U2 R'

Next: L2 F U2 R2 U2 R2 F R2 U2 R2 F' D B' D L' B' D' R U R' U2


----------



## ottozing (Sep 6, 2013)

Premove = L2

B2 D' (pseudo 2x2x2)
R' U R F U F' (pseudo 2x2x3)
switch to inverse
F B' R F' B (EO)
R' U R2 U R U' R' U2 R (F2L+OLL)
L2 F U F' L2 B D' B D B2 U2 (PLL)
L2 (undo pseudoness)

Final solve - B2 D' R' U R F U F' U2 B2 D' B' D B' L2 F U' F' L2 R' U2 R U R' U' R2 U' R F B' R' F' B L2 = 34 moves

Next - R' D2 R L F B' U' B2 U' R2 F' L' F2 D2 B' R U' L B' R' L2 U' D F' B'


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Sep 8, 2013)

ottozing said:


> Next - R' D2 R L F B' U' B2 U' R2 F' L' F2 D2 B' R U' L B' R' L2 U' D F' B'



ROUX

INSPEC: y' x
FB: U M U L' U R U' R' L F' x2
SB: M2 U2 R' U' R2 U' M U' M2 U2 r U R'
CMLL: (U2) R' U R2 D r' U2 r D' R2' U' R
LSE: M' U M' U' M2 U' M' U M' U' M2 U M2 U M2 U2 
STM: 51

Next: R2 D F' R' F2 U B L2 D' R2 D L' U2 B2 U2 R F2 D2 L B2 R2


----------



## slinky773 (Sep 9, 2013)

CheesecakeCuber said:


> Next: R2 D F' R' F2 U B L2 D' R2 D L' U2 B2 U2 R F2 D2 L B2 R2



B L' R F' D' R D' R D
y' R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2 U L U' L'
y' R' U' R U R' U2 R
y2 R U' R'
y2 R U' R' F' U' F
U' F R U R' U' F' U2 r U r' R U R' U' r U' r'
R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U'

Next: B R2 B' R2 U2 F R2 B2 L2 U2 L B' D' U2 B D' R2 U' F2 L


----------



## Brest (Sep 9, 2013)

slinky773 said:


> Next: B R2 B' R2 U2 F R2 B2 L2 U2 L B' D' U2 B D' R2 U' F2 L



x2 L2 D2 L' u' R' D R
D L' U L D'
U2 L U' L' U L U L'
R' U2 R U' l U' l'
y R2 U2 R' U' R U' R' U2

Next: F' R2 B' D2 F' L2 U2 F R2 D2 F2 U' R' B' L' D' R' B2 R2 B2 U


----------



## c4197f (Sep 9, 2013)

Scramble: B L2 B L2 B2 U2 F' D2 B' R2 D2 U' L D2 L2 B2 D' B' F2 R' F

Inspection: None
Cross: D R L2 B2 D2 
1st: U L U' L' 
2nd: y' U R U R' U' R U R' 
3rd: y U R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' 
4th: U R' U2 R U R' U' R'
OLL: U' L' U' L U' L' U L U L F' L F
PLL: y x R U' R D2 R' U R D2 R2 F2 

Next: D2 R2 U2 L2 F2 D2 U B2 D' R2 D' L F' D U' L' B U' R2 B2 D2


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 9, 2013)

c4197f said:


> Scramble: B L2 B L2 B2 U2 F' D2 B' R2 D2 U' L D2 L2 B2 D' B' F2 R' F
> 
> Inspection: None
> Cross: D R L2 B2 D2
> ...



OLL and PLL algs/rotations are wrong.


----------



## slinky773 (Sep 9, 2013)

c4197f said:


> Next: D2 R2 U2 L2 F2 D2 U B2 D' R2 D' L F' D U' L' B U' R2 B2 D2



D' B' R D2 L D B'
L U L2 U' L
F' U' F
U' y R U2 R' U R U' R'
U2 y R U2 R' U F' U' F
U' r U r' R U R' U' R U R' U' r U' r'
U' M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2

Next: B2 U2 R U' R2 D R2 B2 D F2 U2 R U' B' U2 R B2 R D B2 D' U'


----------



## Attila (Sep 9, 2013)

B’ U R2 U B R2 B R2 F’ L2 F’ R’ L’ D2 B’ U2 D2 F U2 L2 D’ B2 U’ L’ U D’ B D2 U’ L2 30 moves
B’ U R2 U orient corners, and 3 edges,
B R2 B R2 F’ L2 all corners,
F’ R’ L’ more 2 edges,
D2 B’ U2 D2 F more 1 edge,
U2 L2 D’ B2 U’ L’ U D’ B D2 U’ L2 L6E.
next: L2 U R2 D F2 D2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U R' D' L' R F' U R D' R2


----------



## porkynator (Sep 9, 2013)

1-hr FMC attempt
Solution: R' L' U D' R U F U' B D B' U2 B F D F' D F D' R' D R D' B (24 HTM, tied PB)

Premoves: R' D R D' B (Make F2L after the first 11 moves)
R' L' U D' R //2x2x1 (5/5)
U F U * B D' F //F2L (6/11)
F' D2 F D F' D F D' //All but 3 corners, 3 moves cancel out (5/16)
R' D R D' B //Undo Premoves (5/21)
* = U2 B D B' U2 B D' B' //3 corners, 5 moves cancel out (3/24)

Next scramble: L2 F U2 L2 F2 D2 F L2 U2 B' L D2 B2 F' L' D' R' F2 U' B'


----------



## Username (Sep 17, 2013)

porkynator said:


> Next scramble: L2 F U2 L2 F2 D2 F L2 U2 B' L D2 B2 F' L' D' R' F2 U' B'



x2
D L F D' R
U' y R' U' R U2 L U L
R U2 R2 U' R
U2 R U' R' U R U' R'
L' U' L U L' U' L
U2 r U R' U' r' F R F'
U' R2 F2 R U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F R2

next B L' F2 L U' B2 L2 B2 F' R L' U' L F2 R' B' D2 R' U' D' R F' B' L U


----------



## cowabunga (Sep 19, 2013)

x
U r2 B U2 M' U' l U2 F2 U F2 U' F L' // 4xpair
R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L U' r // corners
M' U' M' S' // DL,DR+centers
M U' M' U' M U2 M2 U' E2 M' E2 M' // L6E

Next: B U2 L2 B' D2 F2 R2 B' L2 D2 F D' U' R B U2 R D' L' B D'


----------



## cubecraze1 (Sep 19, 2013)

cowabunga said:


> Next: B U2 L2 B' D2 F2 R2 B' L2 D2 F D' U' R B U2 R D' L' B D'




Cross: D U L U' F R' F2
F2L 1: U' R' U R L U' L' y
F2L 2: L' U L U2 L U' L' y'
F2L 3: R' U' R U' R' U R U2
F2L 4: R U R' U' R U R' U' R U2 R' U' R' F R F' U2
OLL: l' U' L U' L' U L U' L' U2 l U
PLL: L' U' L F L' U' L U L F' L2 U L U

Next: B2 F2 D B2 L2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U' B2 R D L F' R D B2 D2 R2 B


----------



## Brest (Sep 20, 2013)

cubecraze1 said:


> Next: B2 F2 D B2 L2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U' B2 R D L F' R D B2 D2 R2 B



y R D L' u L' R'
U' R' U2 R' U R U R2 U2 R2
U' L' d' R' U R U B
M2 U2 M' U' M2 U' M2 U' M'

Next: R2 B2 F2 U2 L2 R2 D' F2 D2 B2 D' L U' R' B2 D2 F' L' R2 B' D


----------



## SpeedSolver101 (Sep 21, 2013)

Next: R2 B2 F2 U2 L2 R2 D' F2 D2 B2 D' L U' R' B2 D2 F' L' R2 B' D

Cross: R' B U' L U B2 L 
F2L 1: y R U' R' U R U R'
F2L 2: B d R U R' L' 
F2L 3: F U' F' U' L' U' L
F2L 4: U2 L U' L' U L U L'
OLL: U2 r' U' R U' R' U2 r
PLL: y R' U' R y R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2

Number of moves: 58

*NEXT: D2 F2 U' F2 D' R2 B2 L2 U B2 R2 B' F' D' R' F D' U' L2 R' *


----------



## Attila (Sep 23, 2013)

R’ D U F’ D’ U2 B D2 R2 U’ D2 F’ D2 U2 L2 D U’ F2 L B2 D2 F D U’ R’ D U’ 27 moves.
R’ D U F’ D’ U2 B orient corners, and 4 edges,
switch to inverse: U D’ R U D’ F’ more 2 edges,
D2 B2 L’ F2 U D’ L2 U2 D2 F D2 U R2 D2 L6E.
next: U2 F2 L F2 R F2 L2 U2 R' D2 R' D F R U L F2 R2 U2 R2


----------



## ravenguild08 (Sep 27, 2013)

U2 F2 L F2 R F2 L2 U2 R' D2 R' D F R U L F2 R2 U2 R2

super-lucky yellow cross CFOP.

D L F R U2 R u' // X-cross
U L' U' L // 2nd pair
U2 R' U R // 3rd pair
U L' B L B' // 4th pair
l' U l y L' U' L' U L // OLL
U' x D2' L2 z2 U L U' R2 U L' U // PLL

38 turns total

next: L2 R D U' F2 D B U L B D' U R' U2 L2 F R2 F B' U' D2 L B' U2 D


----------



## cowabunga (Sep 27, 2013)

x y
B2 D2 U F' r' R' F // FB
U2 R r2 U R' U2 r' U' R // SB
U' R' U' R U' R B' R' B R' U2 R // CMLL B6
U' M' U2 M' U' M2 U2 M' U2 M // L6E
38STM

Next: B2 U L2 R2 U2 F2 D F2 D' B2 D' L' R U L' D2 F' D' B' F2 R2


----------



## TDM (Sep 27, 2013)

cowabunga said:


> Next: B2 U L2 R2 U2 F2 D F2 D' B2 D' L' R U L' D2 F' D' B' F2 R2


y' // Inspection (0/0)
U' R' B2' L' F' L // Cross (6/6)
R U' R' y R' U' R // F2L-1 (6/12)
U' R U' R' U' y' L' U L // F2L-2 (8/20)
R U' R' U' R U R' // F2L-3 (7/27)
U y R U' R' U' R U R' // F2L-4 (8/35)
U' S R U R' U' R' F R f' // OLL (10/45)
M2' U' M2' U' M' U2' M2' U2' M' // PLL (9/54)

Next: B2 D L2 U R2 D2 U' L2 B2 U' B2 R' U' B L2 R' U2 R B R2


----------



## Attila (Sep 28, 2013)

D’ U’ L2 D2 L2 D2 L2 B U’ D L D U R B F’ U’ R D2 L’ F’ L R2 D2 F2 R U R U’ 29 moves.

on inverse:
U R’ U’ R’ F2 D2 R2 L’ F orient corners, and 2 edges,
L D2 R’ U F B’ R’ all corners – 2 moves, and 5 edges,
U’ D’ L’ D’ U B’ L6E,
L2 D2 L2 D2 L2 U D edges swap.
Next: L' U2 R' U2 L' U2 R' B2 L2 R' F' L B D F R' U F' D2 L' F


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 28, 2013)

Scramble: L' U2 R' U2 L' U2 R' B2 L2 R' F' L B D F R' U F' D2 L' F

Inspection: z x'
X-cross: R U' R U R U F2 R B' (8)
F2L #2: L U2 L2 U' L (5/13)
F2L #3: U' R L' U L R' (6/19)
F2L #4: R' F' U' F U' R U R' (8/27)
OLL: U2 r U R' U R U' R' U R U2 r' (12/39)
PLL: F' U' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 U' (13/52)

Next scramble: D' L2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U' R2 B2 F2 D' L' D' B U' F' L2 R2 F' U'


----------



## TDM (Sep 28, 2013)

RCTACameron said:


> Next scramble: D' L2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U' R2 B2 F2 D' L' D' B U' F' L2 R2 F' U'


x2
U F' U R F' L2
U2 L U L' U2 y' L' U L
L D R' U R D' L'
U2 y R U' R' U R U' R'
U' R' U' R U' R' U R
U f R U R' U' f' U R U2 R' U' R U' R'
d l U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D'

Next: U2 B2 D' B2 U' L2 D' R2 B2 F' L2 F2 L' R B R D U2 F R2


----------



## curtishousley (Sep 28, 2013)

TDM said:


> Next: U2 B2 D' B2 U' L2 D' R2 B2 F' L2 F2 L' R B R D U2 F R2



x2 D' L' F R' F D2 \\ Cross
R' U2 R U R' U' R \\ 1st F2L
d R' U' R U' R' U R \\ 2nd F2L
L' U2 L U2 L' U L \\ 3rd F2L
d R' U2 R U R' U' R \\ 4th F2L
U (L' U' L U') (L' U L U) (L F' L' F) \\ OLL
R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R \\ PLL


Next: R' B' R2 B' U2 D2 F' R2 F L' R2 F' R U F' D2 U R' U B U2 D F L2 R2


----------



## penguinz7 (Sep 28, 2013)

Cross- X D2 F' L U R B' R' D'
F2L 1- B' U' B F U2 F' B U' B' 
F2L 2- U F' U2 F L U2 L' L' B L' B' 
F2L 3- y (R U R' U')*3
F2L 4- U2 R' U' R U2 R' U R
Oll- R' U' R' F R F' U R
Pll- y' R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 Y' R' U 

Completely messed up writing that down, but it was an ok solve.

Next Scramble- D2 U2 L' B' D U L B' F' L B R D2 U2 F D' B F' U2 R' U' L' D' L R F' R D' U' L


----------



## Cubenovice (Sep 29, 2013)

penguinz7 said:


> D2 U2 L' B' D U L B' F' L B R D2 U2 F D' B F' U2 R' U' L' D' L R F' R D' U' L



Human Thistlethwaite
B L' U' R2 B - eo - 5
R' U' L' U L - edges ud - 10
F2 R' U' R D2 R' U R D2 F2 - corner cycle to separate corners - 20
D2 F2 D' F2 D2 L2 D' L2 - pair up corners - 28
L2 R2 D' F2 B2 - fix bad edges - 31
D L' R F2 B2 R' L - solve four edges - 38
L2 F' B D2 F B' - solve three edges - 43
B2 D' U R2 D U' - solve last three edges - 48

ZZ
B L' U' R2 B - eoline - 5
D' R2 D2 R D2 - block - 10
R2 D L' D2 R' - F2L-corner - 15
D L D' L D L2 D' - leaves 5 corners - 22
F U' B2 U F' U' B2 - 29
L' U' L D L' U L D' U - 38

next: B' L U R D L U D2 F' D B2 U F2 D2 F2 U2 R U2 F' B' L' R B2 U2 L


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 29, 2013)

Scramble: B' L U R D L U D2 F' D B2 U F2 D2 F2 U2 R U2 F' B' L' R B2 U2 L

Double x-cross: D U R' U2 D' R U F' U R y R' F R U L2 (15)
F2L #3: R U' R' (3/18)
F2L #4: L' U2 L U' L' U L (7/25)
OLL: U' R2 U R' B' R U' R2 U R B R' (12/37)
PLL: U R' U R' U' y R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F (12/49)

Next: L2 U B2 D U2 B2 R2 D L2 U L D' B U' F' U' R B F2 L2


----------



## Brest (Sep 30, 2013)

RCTACameron said:


> Next: L2 U B2 D U2 B2 R2 D L2 U L D' B U' F' U' R B F2 L2



x' U' R2' F R' u'
U' L' U' L
U R U R'
U' R' U R
U L2 F2 R' F' R F' L2
R' F R U R' U' F' U R U2

Next: B2 R2 B2 L2 D2 B2 D2 B R2 F' R' F2 D2 U' L' B' D' F U2 F2 R'


----------



## rj (Sep 30, 2013)

Brest said:


> x' U' R2' F R' u'
> U' L' U' L
> U R U R'
> U' R' U R
> ...



z2 
U'LFR'F'
yU'R'UR
L'U2LUF'UF'
UL'UL
ULU
y'RUR'U'RUR'U'F'U2
RU2R'U'RU'R'
Uy2R'U'F'RUR'U'R'FR2U'R'U'RU'R'UR

Next:B2 D' U' F L2 F2 B2 U B' D' B' L' B' D' R U2 L R' F' U' R2 B2 F R' F2


----------



## ottozing (Oct 2, 2013)

That's really helpful rj -_-

B2 D' U' F L2 F2 B2 U B' D' B' L' B' D' R U2 L R' F' U' R2 B2 F R' F2 

y' z'

L f' L' U L u2 (Xcross)
d R' U2 R U' R' U R (F2L-1)
U' R U' R' U' R U R' (F2L-2)
U L' U L U' L' U L U' r U' r' F (F2L-3 + EO)
U2 R2' D' R U2 R' D R U2 R (COLL)
U' M2' U' M U2 M' U' M2' U (EPLL)

Next - L2 B U F R' F U2 R' F D2 F' D2 R2 F' R2 F2 L2 F' U2


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 2, 2013)

Scramble: L2 B U F R' F U2 R' F D2 F' D2 R2 F' R2 F2 L2 F' U2

X-cross kind of: z' L' D R2 D R U2 R' U' L2 (9)
F2L #2: y' L U L' F (4/13)
F2L #3: U' L' U2 L U L' U' L (9/22)
Gave up on making this a real solve: F'(1/23)
U2 R U R' U' R U R' U' (9/32)
F l' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 f' (9/41)

Next: F2 D2 R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 D' U2 R2 D L B R' F' U2 F D F R' F


----------



## Username (Oct 2, 2013)

RCTACameron said:


> Next: F2 D2 R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 D' U2 R2 D L B R' F' U2 F D F R' F




U' R B2 D F R' D2
L U2 L' R U' R'
U L' U' L2 U2 L'
y R' F R F' R U' R'
y' L' U L y' U2 R U2 R' U' R U R'
U' R U R' U R U2 R'
R' U R' U' y R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F U'

NEXT: D' B F' U F2 B' D2 U2 B2 U' F R L' B F' R B2 U D' F L B' L' U' L


----------



## Suratha (Oct 6, 2013)

My first solve in alg.garron.us:

Scramble: B2 R2 U B2 F2 D' R2 L2 F2 R2 D2 B U R L2 F2 L' D' R' B2 U'

Cross: D R' B' R' D2
First Pair: L U L' R U' R'
Second pair: U R' U' R U2 R' U R 
Third Pair: U' L' U L
Fourth pair: U2 L U' L'
OLL: U2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R (Pi)
PLL: U' x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2

View at alg.garron.us: http://alg.garron.us/?alg=D_R-_B-_R..._D-_R2_L2_F2_R2_D2_B_U_R_L2_F2_L-_D-_R-_B2_U-


----------



## TDM (Oct 6, 2013)

As the last person to post didn't give a scramble, I'll use Username's.


Username said:


> NEXT: D' B F' U F2 B' D2 U2 B2 U' F R L' B F' R B2 U D' F L B' L' U' L


x2 // Inspection (0/0)
D B' D' R' B' L F // EOLine (7/7)
U2 L2 U L U' L2 / R U' R' U' R' L U L' // CP223 (15/23)
U R U2 R2 U' R / U2 R U' R' U R U R' // F2L (14/37)
R U2 R2 U R' U R' U R' U R U2 R2 U' R2 U' // 2GLL (15/52)

Next: F2 R2 F U2 B D2 B' F' R2 U2 F' L B2 R' B' F' D' R' F2 L2 F'


----------



## Schmidt (Oct 6, 2013)

TDM said:


> Next: F2 R2 F U2 B D2 B' F' R2 U2 F' L B2 R' B' F' D' R' F2 L2 F'



R´ D2 F´ D2 U2 B U´ B L´ // CROSS
U2 L´ U2 L // F2L#1
U´ R´ U R // F2L#2
d L´ U L R´ U2 x U´ L U M // F2L#3+4
U2 L´ U´ L U´ L´ U L U L F´ L´ F //OLL
R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F U // PLL


Lucky multi slotting




Next: scramble: L2 R2 U2 B2 U L2 F2 L2 U' B' L F D2 L2 D' L U F R F2


----------



## JackJ (Oct 6, 2013)

R' U F B' U R y' R' F R
R' U2 R y R' U2 R
U' R L' U L R'
U2 L U2 L' U L U' L'
y' U' R' U' R U' R' U' R
U' F R U R' U' R U R' U' F'
... then rage quit.

Next: B2 L2 D' R2 D' R2 B L2 D' L B2 U2 R2 U F' R' D F'


----------



## TDM (Oct 7, 2013)

JackJ said:


> Next: B2 L2 D' R2 D' R2 B L2 D' L B2 U2 R2 U F' R' D F'


x2 // Inspection (0/0)
D2 F D2 M U M2 x' D' // EOLine (7/7)
R U2 R' U2 R' // F2L-1 (5/12)
L' U' L U L2 U' R' U R // CP223 (9/21)
U2 L2 U2 L U L // F2L-3 (6/27)
U2 L U2 L' U L U' L' U' L U L' // F2L (12/39)
R U R' U R U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R' U' // 2GLL (16/55)

Next: L2 R2 U' B2 F2 R2 D F2 U2 F2 U2 F' L2 D2 R' U B D F L D


----------



## slinky773 (Oct 7, 2013)

x2
L F' R D B' R2 D F' D2
U R' U2 R y' U L' U L
F' U' F U2 y R U R'
U' F U2 F' y' U R U' R'
y2 U' R U' R' U' F' U F
U' R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F'
U R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U
Next: F2 L2 F2 U L2 B2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U F' U L2 U' B' F2 U' L D' F2


----------



## cowabunga (Oct 7, 2013)

y x'
L' D2 U' r2 U' R' F
U2 M2 U r2 U R M U2 R' U'
R2 U R' U R' F R F' R U2 r'
U' M' U2 M2 U M' U2 M' U2 M2

Next: L2 F2 R L2 D' L U2 F U' R' D2 F U2 F L2 F U2 B' D2 F2 B'


----------



## AmazingCuber (Oct 12, 2013)

L2 F2 R L2 D' L U2 F U' R' D2 F U2 F L2 F U2 B' D2 F2 B'

x2 // Inspection (0/0)
L2 F' L F2 R D' F R d U L U' L' // Cross + 1 (13/13)
R U' R' U2 R U' R' // F2L 2 (7/20)
d R U' R' U2 R U' R' // F2l 3 (8/28)
d y' R U R' U' R U R' // F2L 4 (9/37)
R U2 R2 F R F' U2 R' F R F' // OLL (11/48)
y R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' // PLL (15/63)

63 ETM

View at alg.garron.us

Tips?

Next: R D2 B2 R' D2 F2 L F2 D2 F2 R' B F2 L2 F' U' B' D' L' B'


----------



## MadeToReply (Oct 12, 2013)

AmazingCuber said:


> Next: R D2 B2 R' D2 F2 L F2 D2 F2 R' B F2 L2 F' U' B' D' L' B'



x' U L F' U B' D L' y L U2 L //XCross
U R U R' y R' U R //1st Pair
y' R' U R //2nd Pair
U' R U' R' y' R' U' R //3rd Pair
U' L F' L' U' L U F U' L' //OLL
R U R' F2 y' u' R U' R' U R' u R2 U' //the step that non cubers think you're done but you're not but then you do it and then you impress them.

Next: F2 U2 B' U2 F D2 R2 B R2 U2 F' D F' R2 D2 L B2 U B2 L R'


----------



## AmazingCuber (Oct 12, 2013)

MadeToReply said:


> x' U L F' U B' D L' y L U2 L //XCross
> U R U R' y R' U R //1st Pair
> y' R' U R //2nd Pair
> U' R U' R' y' R' U' R //3rd Pair
> ...



Found a nice solution to this too, but didn't get to post it until now:

R D2 B2 R' D2 F2 L F2 D2 F2 R' B F2 L2 F' U' B' D' L' B'

x2 // inspection (0/0)
R F R L D' U' B R2 U R U' R' // Cross + 1 (12/12)
U L U' L' // 2nd Pair (4/16)
d2 L' U' L // 3rd Pair (4/20)
y R U R' U R U' R' // 4th Pair (8/28)
U R' U' F U R U' R' F' R // OLL (10/38)
U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L U' // PLL (12/50)

View at alg.garron.us

50 ETM
49 HTM

Next: the same as MadeToReply, since I did a scramble twice


----------



## Cubenovice (Oct 12, 2013)

MadeToReply said:


> Next: F2 U2 B' U2 F D2 R2 B R2 U2 F' D F' R2 D2 L B2 U B2 L R'



B2 L2 B2 L2
B D B2 R2
B L' D L R' B R
L B2 L' D' B D 
R' F2 R B2 R' F2 R2 F L F' R F L' F' R2
37 HTM

NEXT: B2 U2 L2 B2 R' B L' R2 D U2 R D F' R B' R2 F B2 L2 R F' L B2 U' D


----------



## TDM (Oct 12, 2013)

Cubenovice said:


> B2 U2 L2 B2 R' B L' R2 D U2 R D F' R B' R2 F B2 L2 R F' L B2 U' D


x2 // Inspection (0/0)
U2 z U L B' z L U L z' // EOLine (7/7)
U' L' U' L' U L U2 L / U L U2 L' U' R' L U L' // CP223 (17/24)
z' L2 U L U' L2 U L U' L' U L // PF2L (11/35)
z' L' U L2 U' L' U L' U' L' U L2 U2 L' U2 L' U2 L2 U L // P2GLL (20/55)

Next: F2 U2 F2 D2 B U2 F2 D2 F D2 U2 R U L' F U B U B2 F2 R2


----------



## AmazingCuber (Oct 12, 2013)

F2 U2 F2 D2 B U2 F2 D2 F D2 U2 R U L' F U B U B2 F2 R2

z2 y' // inspection (0/0)
F' L B R2 D R D2 U2 L U' L' // Cross + 1 (11/11)
U2 R U' R' U2 F' U' F // 2nd Pair (8/19) 
U R' U R U F U F' // 3rd Pair (8/27) 
y R U' R' // 4th Pair (4/31)
U R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F' // OLL (13/44)
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U2 // PLL (15/59)

View at alg.garron.us

59 ETM
58 HTM

Next: U D2 F L' B2 R' F2 L' U' L U B2 U2 D R2 L2 F2 D' B2 R2 D'


----------



## TDM (Oct 12, 2013)

AmazingCuber said:


> Next: U D2 F L' B2 R' F2 L' U' L U B2 U2 D R2 L2 F2 D' B2 R2 D'


y2 // Random orientation (0/0)
R U L B' D' R2 D' // EOLine (7/7)
L U' R U R' // F2L-1 (5/12)
U L U L' U L' // F2L-2 (6/18)
U' R' U2 R U L' U L // F2L-3 (8/26)
U R' U2 R U R' U' R // F2L-4 (8/34)
U' l' U R D' R' U' l B // OCLL (9/43)
U' F R' U' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' F' U2 // PLL (18/61)

Next: R U L' F U B U B2 F2 R2 F D2 R2 B R2 U2 F' D F' R2 D2


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Oct 13, 2013)

L U2 F B R B // Cross (6)
D' U2 L' U L D // F2L-1 (12)
R U' R' U2 y R' U' R // F2L-2 (19)
U' L' U' L // F2L-3 (23) 
R U' R' U R U' R' // F2L-4 (30) 
F R U R' U F' U2 F' Rw U Rw' // OLL (41) 
U R' U2 R U R' U2 z U R' D R U' // PLL (53)

Next: R2 B2 L2 B2 U2 B' D2 R2 D2 R2 F' D' R' F L R' F R2 B2 U' B'


----------



## TDM (Oct 13, 2013)

CJF2L 1 said:


> Next: R2 B2 L2 B2 U2 B' D2 R2 D2 R2 F' D' R' F L R' F R2 B2 U' B'


x2 // Inspection (0/0)
L' U' B' F D' F' U x' U2 x // EOLine (8/8)
L U' L' U' L R' U L // F2L-1 (8/16)
U' R U' R' U R2 U' L U' L' // EOCP223 (10/26)
U2 R' U2 R U' R' U R // F2L-3 (8/34)
U2 R U R' U' R U R' // PF2L (8/46)
R' U2 R U2 R U R' U' R' U R U2 R U2 R' // P2GLL (15/61)


Next: F' D B' R' L' U R' B2 U' B2 U R2 B U B L B2 F L2 R U2 R D2 B' R'


----------



## Attila (Oct 18, 2013)

D L R' U2 R' B F R U' B2 L2 U D L R2 U D' B' F2 U' L2 U' B2 23 moves.


D L R' U2 R' B F R orient corners, and 6 edges,
U' B2 L2 U D all corners -3 moves, 
switch to inverse scramble,
B2 U L2 U F2 B D U' R2 L' L6E.

Next: L2 D' F2 U B2 L2 D F2 D' R2 D2 F' L' D' F' R F' D' R2 F


----------



## mDiPalma (Oct 18, 2013)

U' R F' B' L B R' U2 L' U2 D L' ( xxeoline on left 12 )
R2 U R2 U R' U R U' R' U R U' R U R' U R ( right and fishy business 17 )
F' L F R' F' L' F R U' ( oll 9 )
= 38 htm ZZ

B L2 F B2 U R F2 R2 D2 F2 U R F2 B2 R2 U2 F' B' U' L' F2 R2 U2 B2 L


----------



## Attila (Oct 19, 2013)

D' F2 R2 U' F2 L2 B' D U' L F2 R2 F B' D2 B2 F2 R' F' D' B L 22 HTM/19 STM.

on inverse:
L' B' D F orient edges,
R F2 B2 D2 B F' all corners -2 moves, and 6 edges,
R2 F2 L'U D' B L2 F2 U R2 F2 D L6E.

Next: L2 R2 U F2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 U' L2 B L' F' U2 R F U' B' D' F'


----------



## darkerarceus (Oct 19, 2013)

L2 R2 U F2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 U' L2 B L' F' U2 R F U' B' D' F'

x' y2 //inspection
U' R' F' L y R2 u' //cross
R' U' R U R' U2 R //first pair
y' R' U' R //second pair
U2 R U R' U' F R' F' R //third pair
y' R U' R2 F R F' //fourth pair
U2 L' U2 L d R U' R' y L' U L //OLL
U2 R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U' /PLL

Next Scramble:

U F L U B2 R B U2 R D B2 L2 D R2 B2 L2 F2 D' L2 U


----------



## MadeToReply (Oct 19, 2013)

U F L U B2 R B U2 R D B2 L2 D R2 B2 L2 F2 D' L2 U

x y' D' R' D' R2 D' //thing
R' U R y' R U R' // thing
L U2 L' U y' R U R' //thing
L' U L2 U L' //thing
U' L' U2 L U' y R U R' //thing
U' l' U' l L' U' L U l' U l //thing
U2 R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U' //thing

Next:
U2 D' L2 D2 L' F U2 D R' B2 U2 R' F2 R2 B2 R U2 D2 F2


----------



## darkerarceus (Oct 19, 2013)

U2 D' L2 D2 L' F U2 D R' B2 U2 R' F2 R2 B2 R U2 D2 F2

y' //Inspection
D' L F D' L //Cross
U' R U' R' U R U' R' //1st Pair
d' R' U' R //2nd Pair
L U' L' y' R' U' R //3rd Pair
U' L' U2 L y' U' R U R' //4th Pair
U' F' (L' U' L U) *2 F //Bad OLL
U2 F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U' //PLL

Next Scramble:

L2 B2 D2 L2 U2 L B2 F2 U2 R2 U L2 D L2 B' D B2 F U R U2


----------



## TDM (Oct 19, 2013)

MadeToReply said:


> U2 D' L2 D2 L' F U2 D R' B2 U2 R' F2 R2 B2 R U2 D2 F2


x2 // Inspection (0/0)
D U2 R' F' R' D' // EOLine (6/6)
R2 U2 R U' L' R2 U2 L U L // F2L-1 (10/16)
x' M' U R2 U L' // EOCP223 (6/22)
R U2 R' U R' U2 R2 U' R' U' R' // PF2L (11/33)
R U2 R' U' R U' R' U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R U2 // 2GLL (18-1=17/50)

Next: R U2 L F2 L U2 B2 R B2 D2 B2 U' B2 R D' U' B' F' L' B L2


----------



## ottozing (Oct 19, 2013)

z2 x'
B D' U r' U2 r2 D (Left)
r U' r' U' R U' R2 r' U R' U2' r (Right)
R' F R F' R' F R F' R U R' U' R U R' (CMLL+EO)
M' U2 M' U' M2' U (UL UR)
M' U2 M2' U2 M' (EP)

Next - F L2 R' D' L2 B U' F2 L2 R D2 F L2 F' U' F' L2 U' R2 L2 U D L2 B' U'


----------



## shubhayankabir (Oct 19, 2013)

x2 DFUM'D'U2 x'//Cross

UL'U'L//F2L1
y R2 U2 RUR'U R2//F2L2
y' URUR'//F2L3
R'URU'R'U2RU'RB'R'B//F2L4+PEC

U' rUR'URU2r'//OLL
U' rURU'L'UR'U'LUR'U'L'URU'//PLL

next: B2 R2 D2 F U D' B2 R' F R2 U2 D2 F2 R' B2 U2 L B2 L2 F2


----------



## TDM (Oct 23, 2013)

shubhayankabir said:


> B2 R2 D2 F U D' B2 R' F R2 U2 D2 F2 R' B2 U2 L B2 L2 F2


x2
D' R' F L2 D U2 F L U L' D' U2 R' // EOLine+REdges
U' R U2 R U R' U R' U' D' R2 U' l' U R D' R' U' l B // Cubeshape
(6,0) / (3,-6) / (-3,0) / // CO
(3,-6) M' U2 M // EO
/ (-6,0) / (-6,0) / // Parity
/ (-6,0) / (-3,0) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (3,3) / (6,0) / (-3,0) // PUL
/ (0,6) / (0,6) / (0,-3) / (0,6) / (0,6) / // PDL

Next: D2 F2 U2 B' L2 D2 L2 F' L2 R2 F' R' B2 D B2 D2 L' D2 B' D


----------



## Brest (Oct 23, 2013)

TDM said:


> Next: D2 F2 U2 B' L2 D2 L2 F' L2 R2 F' R' B2 D B2 D2 L' D2 B' D



y' U R u' R2 u'
L' U L F' L d R' F U R
L F2 R' D' F' D R F L'
R' U2 R U R' U' R U R' U R U2

Next: D2 B2 L2 U' B2 L2 U' L2 U2 L2 U' R D2 U' B' U B' F L D R'


----------



## TDM (Oct 23, 2013)

Brest said:


> Next: D2 B2 L2 U' B2 L2 U' L2 U2 L2 U' R D2 U' B' U B' F L D R'


x // Inspection
U x U2 L' R2 U' B' U L' F2 R2 D R' // EOL+REdges
U' r U R' U' L' U l F' R2 U2 D' R' U2 R' U' R U' R' // Cubeshape
(3,-6) / // CO
/ (-6,-6) / (3,3) / (6,6) / // EO
/ (-6,0) / (-6,0) / (0,6) / (0,6) / (0,6) / // Parity
(3,0) / (-6,-3) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (-6,-3) / (3,3) // PUL
/ (0,6) / (3,0) / (0,-3) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (0,-3) / (0,-3) / // PDL

Next: U R2 B2 R' F2 B L D F' L D R2 U L2 U2 F2 U L2 B2 U'


----------



## shubhayankabir (Oct 25, 2013)

TDM said:


> U R2 B2 R' F2 B L D F' L D R2 U L2 U2 F2 U L2 B2 U'



x2//inspection 

F'DR'LDUL2//cross

U' RU2R'U2RU'R'//f2l1
U2LF'L'FLUL'//f2l2
UL'ULU2L'UL//f2l3
yRUR'U'RUR'U'//f2l4
RUR2U'R'FRURU'F'//oll
URU'RURURU'R'U'R2//pll

next : F2 L2 U F2 U B2 F2 L2 D' B2 D2 R B' F' D F2 U B U L' D2


----------



## AmazingCuber (Oct 25, 2013)

F2 L2 U F2 U B2 F2 L2 D' B2 D2 R B' F' D F2 U B U L' D2

x2 y // Inspection (0/0)
R U2 L2 y F R2 F2 R F D // XCross (10/10)
U R' U2 R d L' U L // 2nd Pair (8/18)
y' L' U L U2 L' U L // 3rd Pair (8/26)
d L' U L // 4th Pair (4/30)
R' U' R' F R F' U R // OLL (8/38)
y R' U L' U2 R U' L R' U L' U2 R U' L U' // PLL (16/54)

//54 ETM
View at alg.garron.us


Next: F2 R2 F2 L2 R2 D L2 D' U F2 R' U2 R D' F R U2 R' B' L


----------



## AmazingCuber (Oct 27, 2013)

F2 R2 F2 L2 R2 D L2 D' U F2 R' U2 R D' F R U2 R' B' L

x2 y' // Inspection (0/0)
F' R' U F y' M' U2 M U' F' U' F y R U R' D' U' F U F' // XXCross (21/21)
U R U' R2 U R // 3rd Pair (5/26)
U' R' U' R' U' R' U R U R // 4th Pair (10/36)
R U R2 U' R' F R U R U' F' // OLL (10/46)
U' R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 U' // PLL (15/61)

// 61 ETM (that XXCross was pointless, I know, but it was fun . . .)


View at alg.garron.us

Next: D2 L' D R2 F L2 F R' B' D F' D2 F2 R2 B' U2 L2 D2 B2 D2 F


----------



## Cubenovice (Nov 4, 2013)

AmazingCuber said:


> Next: D2 L' D R2 F L2 F R' B' D F' D2 F2 R2 B' U2 L2 D2 B2 D2 F



B' D F R2 U L2 U2 - EO line + block
R2 L' D2 R D R - block
D' L D L' D2 L D2 L' - block
D2 (R' B R B')3 - hammer time
B D B' D B D2 B' - one sune to skip them all
39 HTM not bad for a solve including a triple hammer

next: L' R D2 L' U' R' F L2 U' D2 R2 F B' R' U D' R' B U D2 L2 B2 F L D'


----------



## irontwig (Nov 11, 2013)

x' B2 R' U' M' F' r' U2 f2 [Layer-one edge]
y2 R' U R U B U2 B' R B' R' B [CLL+redge]
z L' U M' U' [Last ledge+redge]
R U2 R U2 M U' M' U M' U2 M U' M2 U r' U2 R L [Redges+midges] 

Next: B D F L' B2 U' F D' R L U2 D F D' F' R2 D2 F B' U2 D' R F L R'


----------



## Cubenovice (Nov 11, 2013)

irontwig said:


> solve



welcome back


----------



## TDM (Nov 11, 2013)

irontwig said:


> B D F L' B2 U' F D' R L U2 D F D' F' R2 D2 F B' U2 D' R F L R'


x2 // Inspection (0/0)
L2 D' // 122 (2/2)
U R' r' U // 123 (4/6)
R' D2 R' D' L2 // 223 (5/11)
U R U2 R' y' U R U' R' // F2L-3 (8/19)
L' U L U' y' R U R2 F R F' U2 F' U2 F // CLS (14/33)
y R U R' U' M' U R U' r' // EO (9/42)
U2 M' U2 M U' M' U2 M U // EP5 (9/51)

Next: L2 D2 L2 F2 U' L2 D' B2 F2 U2 R2 F' D' L B2 F R2 U2 L' D F'

EDIT: I think I misscrambled :fp


----------



## penguinz7 (Nov 27, 2013)

Cross - U' F' L B2 U2 F U2 B2 F
Pair One - U2 R' U' R
Pair Two - R U R'
Pair Three - U L U L' U L' U L
Pair Four - U2 B' U2 B U' B' U B U B' U' B
TwoLookOLL - F U R U' R' F' Y' R' F R B' R' F' R B' U
PLL - Y' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'

Next Members Scramble - B2 R' L U F2 L2 B R2 F U2 B F2 D' B D' F' L' R' D' B2 F' U L2 U2 R2


----------



## Renslay (Nov 27, 2013)

penguinz7 said:


> Next Members Scramble - B2 R' L U F2 L2 B R2 F U2 B F2 D' B D' F' L' R' D' B2 F' U L2 U2 R2



Roux with 42 STM.

y' z
D M' D2 r' F (5)
R' U2 R r U R2 U r U M2 U2 R' U r (14)
U2 F R' F' R U R U' R' (9)
U M U M' U' M' U2 M U M2 U2 M U2 M' (14)

Next: F2 D2 R2 U R2 B2 U2 B2 U' B2 D L D2 U' L D' R U' F U' R


----------



## KiwiCuber (Nov 27, 2013)

Renslay said:


> Next: F2 D2 R2 U R2 B2 U2 B2 U' B2 D L D2 U' L D' R U' F U' R



z' y2
D F' U2 L F' R' F'
U' R' U R L' U L
y U R U' R' U R' F R F'
L' U2 L y' L U' L'
U2 R U2 R2 F R F'
U2 F U R U' R' F' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R
U2 R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R U

Next: D2 B2 U R2 B2 D R2 B2 D L2 B' R' F2 D' R2 U B' F2 D' R' F'


----------



## Renslay (Nov 27, 2013)

KiwiCuber said:


> Next: D2 B2 U R2 B2 D R2 B2 D L2 B' R' F2 D' R2 U B' F2 D' R' F'



36 STM.

y z
D2 F' R' F M r' B' (7)
M r' U2 R' U R r U R' (9)
U L U2 L' U2 L' B L B' (9)
U' M' U2 M' U2 M U' M' U M2 U (11)

Next:
F2 R2 L2 U2 B U' L' F2 D' R F2 R2 U2 D2 B R2 D2 F2 L2


----------



## TDM (Nov 27, 2013)

Renslay said:


> F2 R2 L2 U2 B U' L' F2 D' R F2 R2 U2 D2 B R2 D2 F2 L2


z2 // Inspection (0/0)
D' r2 x' U' L D R' y / U' R U R' L U' L' // pFirst block (6+7=13/13)
R U M' U R2 U' R' U R / u M' u' / M U R U2 R' U' R U r' // Second block+centres (9+3+9=21/34)
U' R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' / U R U' R F2 R' U R F2 R2 // 2lCMLL (12+10=22/56)
U M' U' M' U' M U' M' / M' U2 M' U' M2 U / M' U2 M' U2 M2 // LSE (8+6+5=19/*75*)

So maybe the reason why I suck at Roux is my movecount.

Next: F2 L F2 L B2 U2 L F2 D2 L R U' B2 F L D' L R U2 R2


----------



## Renslay (Nov 27, 2013)

TDM said:


> Next: F2 L F2 L B2 U2 L F2 D2 L R U' B2 F L D' L R U2 R2



41 STM.

z
F2 D' B M' B (5)
U M' U' R U r U' M2 U r (10)
l U R' D R U2 R' D' R U l' (11)
U2 M' U' M' U2 M' U M' U' M' U2 M' U' M2 U2 (15)

Next:
F R2 U2 B F L2 D2 L2 B R2 U2 R' B F2 D' L' R F' R' D F


----------



## TDM (Nov 29, 2013)

Renslay said:


> F R2 U2 B F L2 D2 L2 B R2 U2 R' B F2 D' L' R F' R' D F


x2 // Inspection (0/0)
R' F U L' U' B' / D R2 D // EOLine (9/9)
U2 L' U2 R2 // F2L-1 (4/13)
L [U2 D'] L' U L D // F2L-2 (6/19)
L' U L' U L' U L2 U' L // F2L-3 cancellation into FL pair but without resolving BL pair (9/28)
U2 R' U2 L U' L' U2 R // WV (8/36)
U' R U R' F' r U R' U' r' F R2 U' R' // PLL (14/50)

Copied+pasted from alg.garron.us, so I'm sure it's right this time.

Next: R2 F2 U2 F2 L' D2 B2 L' F2 U2 R F L R' B' D2 B L U' B F'


----------



## Phillip1847 (Nov 30, 2013)

R2 F2 U2 F2 L' D2 B2 L' F2 U2 R F L R' B' D2 B L U' B F'

I did this for fun. Sure, I suck at it, but it was lots of fun.
Z R U' R U2 R2 B' R2 U' R Z' R' U2 L R Y' U L U R' F L' F2 R Y' L F2 L' R U R' U R U R' U2 R U' R' (36/36)// F2L done the fun way
U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' (10/46) // OLL
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U (15/61)// PLL

Next: R' U' R' D' F' R' U2 L2 F2 U2 B' R' B L' F2 U2 R F R2 F' L' D' B' D2 F


----------



## Athefre (Nov 30, 2013)

TDM said:


> Next: R2 F2 U2 F2 L' D2 B2 L' F2 U2 R F L R' B' D2 B L U' B F'



ZZ

1. R F D B M2 D
2. L2 U2 R U' L U L U L'
3. U2 R' M' U2 M U' R' U2 r
4. M' U' M2 U' M U2



Phillip1847 said:


> Next: R' U' R' D' F' R' U2 L2 F2 U2 B' R' B L' F2 U2 R F R2 F' L' D' B' D2 F



Roux

1. F' R2 B2 F' r M' U' x
2. r U R U r U M U
3. R2 B L' B' R' B L B'
4. M' U2 M' U M2 U r u2 M' u2 M'

Next: B2 R F2 L' R F2 R' U2 R' F2 D2 B' R' F' R F' D F2 D' F'


----------



## RageCuber (Dec 13, 2013)

Athefre said:


> ZZ
> 
> 1. R F D B M2 D
> 2. L2 U2 R U' L U L U L'
> ...



Fridrich: Yellow top, Red front.

Cross: L F' R' B' D2 B2
F2l: U F U' F' U' F U2 F' U' F U' F' L U2 L' U' B' U' B U' B' U B2 U' B' U B U' B' R U2 R' F' U2 F U' F' U F
OLL (NOT FULL): F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' U F R U R' U' F' U R U' L' U R' U' L U f R U R' U' f' F R U R' U'
PLL: y A-perm(a) U

I normally take way less moves for OLL

Next: F R2 B' L' D' U' F2 D L2 D U2 L B R2 D R' F B R F B' R2 D F2 R


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 14, 2013)

RageCuber said:


> Next: F R2 B' L' D' U' F2 D L2 D U2 L B R2 D R' F B R F B' R2 D F2 R



D F R L U B *// edge orientation*
R' L2 U2 L' U2 *// block 321 on left*
D' R D L2 *// block 322 on left*
U' R2 U R2 U R2 U *// block 321 on right*
R2 U2 R' U' R U' R' *// AntiSune*
L' U' L U' L' U2 L *// Sune*
U2 L U L' U L U2 L' *// Sune - Solved*
*44 HTM*

Next = L2 U2 B2 F U2 R2 F D2 L2 U2 B' U' B' D' U2 B' L' R U' F2 D2


----------



## TDM (Dec 14, 2013)

Pyjam said:


> L2 U2 B2 F U2 R2 F D2 L2 U2 B' U' B' D' U2 B' L' R U' F2 D2


z2
L u' D' R2 D'
R' U2 R2 U R'
U R' U R d R U' R'
U' L' U2 L U d L' U' L
U2 R U' R' U2 R U R'
U2 f R U R' U' f' / U R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R
U' R' U R' F R F' R U' R' F' U F R U R' U' R

Next: D2 B2 D' B2 R2 D' L2 U2 B2 R2 U2 L' B U' B D B2 R2 U2 R D2 U


----------



## brian724080 (Dec 14, 2013)

Scramble: D2 B2 D' B2 R2 D' L2 U2 B2 R2 U2 L' B U' B D B2 R2 U2 R D2 U

y z2 // Inspection
U' F U D B' // EOLine
L U' R' U2 R U R2 U2 R2 // First 2x2x1 Block
U L' U' R' U R L' U2 L2 // Second 2x2x1 Block
U' L U2 L' U2 R' U' R // First 2x1x1 Block
U L U2 L' U L U' L' U' L U L' // Second 2x1x1 Block
U2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // OCLL
U y2 R U R' F2 y' u' R U' R' U R' u R2 // EPLL

Next: L2 B' L2 D2 F2 R' U2 F R2 U' F' B2 R2 F D2 R2 D2 R' F D2 U B D' F2 R2


----------



## porkynator (Dec 14, 2013)

L B' U' B L2 D' //EOL
R2 L' U' R U L //2x2x1
R U R2 U R //2x2x1 + 2 pairs
L U' L' //Left
U' R' U R //Right
L' U2 L U L' U L2 U' R' U L' U' R U' //LL
38 HTM

Next scramble: D2 B2 U' R2 D L2 R2 F2 L2 R2 U' B' F2 D F2 L F L B R2 F2


----------



## Phillip1847 (Dec 14, 2013)

D2 B2 U' R2 D L2 R2 F2 L2 R2 U' B' F2 D F2 L F L B R2 F2


y B' L B U' B2
R' L' U2 R' U2 R2 U2 L' U2 L'
U R' U2 R L' U L
U R' U2 R U' R' U' R U' R' U R
U' R U2 R' U2
U R2 D L’ B2 L D’ R2 //LS
U' F2 R' U' R2 F2 D' F2 D R' F2 R' U R //L4C

next: R' B2 U' L F' U' L' B' L' U F L F2 U B2 U F' D2 L D' F' D' B' L2 D'


----------



## brian724080 (Dec 15, 2013)

Scramble: R' B2 U' L F' U' L' B' L' U F L F2 U B2 U F' D2 L D' F' D' B' L2 D'

y z2 // Inspection
B' D' F L F D2 R D' // EOLine
U' L2 R' U2 R'
U2 L2
L' U2 L U2 L' U L
R' U R
U' R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' // OCLL
R U2 R' U2 l U' l' U' R U R B R2 U // PLL + AUF

Next: R B2 L2 B2 U2 R' F2 L' D2 L' B' D' F2 L' B F' U2 L' B2 U' R'


----------



## notfeliks (Dec 15, 2013)

R B2 L2 B2 U2 R' F2 L' D2 L' B' D' F2 L' B F' U2 L' B2 U' R'

z2 // Inspection
L D' F L D2 // Cross
R' U R2 U R' // F2L 1
U2 L' U L d R U' R' // F2L 2
y' L' U' L R U' R' U2 F' U' F // F2L 3
U' L' U L d R U2 R' U2 R U' R' // F2L 4
U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' // OLL
U R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' // PLL

I'm bad.

Next: U2 R' U' F2 B' D' F2 R2 L D2 L R2 B2 L2 B2 F2 D2 U' F2 U2 D' F2 D B L'


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 17, 2013)

notfeliks said:


> Next: U2 R' U' F2 B' D' F2 R2 L D2 L R2 B2 L2 B2 F2 D2 U' F2 U2 D' F2 D B L'


B L' U' F' R2 L B *// EO-Line*
R' U R U R' U' L' U L
U2 R U' L2 U R' U'
R U2 R U' R
U L' U' L U L' U' *// F2L - Solved*
35 HTM

Next = D' B' U2 D2 B2 D R F B L F2 B2 R2 F' R2 U2 D2 F D2 L2 B2


----------



## Brest (Dec 17, 2013)

Pyjam said:


> Next = D' B' U2 D2 B2 D R F B L F2 B2 R2 F' R2 U2 D2 F D2 L2 B2



x2
U' B' R' F L D2
d' R' U R U' R' U' R
L' U L
F' L' U2 L F
y U2 R' U' R
U R' U' R' D' r U' r' D R U2 R2 U R2' U R2 U2 R' U'

Next: R' B2 F2 D2 L B2 L2 B2 R U2 B2 R2 U F2 R B' U' R F2 U' L'


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 17, 2013)

Brest said:


> R' B2 F2 D2 L B2 L2 B2 R U2 B2 R2 U F2 R B' U' R F2 U' L'


R L' D2 F' *// EO-Line *
L2 U L R U' R2 L U' R' L' U L U2 *// pseudo F2L*
L D L' U L R' F2 R D' L2 U' R2 *// last layer*
29 HTM

Next = R F2 L' U' B L2 U B2 L F R2 F D2 L2 U2 F D2 B2 U2


----------



## TDM (Dec 17, 2013)

Pyjam said:


> R F2 L' U' B L2 U B2 L F R2 F D2 L2 U2 F D2 B2 U2


x2 // Inspection
U2 F2 B' U L F' B' // EOLine (optimal from jarcs)
U2 L' U2 R U2 R2 // P223
U' L U' L2 U L2 U2 L' U L U' L' U' L U L' // PF2L
U2 R U R' U R U L' U R' U' L // NMCLL
M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 // EPLL
U2 R2 // Solved

Next: D2 F2 U2 F2 R2 D' U' B2 U' R2 U2 R' B2 U' F D L2 U R' F2 D2


----------



## Renslay (Dec 18, 2013)

TDM said:


> Next: D2 F2 U2 F2 R2 D' U' B2 U' R2 U2 R' B2 U' F D L2 U R' F2 D2



42 STM.

y' z'
R D' F2 U R r B' (7)
U R' U r U' R2 U' r' U' r U' r' (12)
U R U R' U R U L' U R' U' L (12)
U' M U M' U2 M' U M U2 M2 U' (11)

Next:
R B' D2 L U' L2 U D2 F R' D2 L2 U2 L2 F' U2 L2 F2 L2 B L2


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 18, 2013)

Renslay said:


> Next:
> R B' D2 L U' L2 U D2 F R' D2 L2 U2 L2 F' U2 L2 F2 L2 B L2



My first try!

Cross on D,
R B' F2 L

1st Pair:
(U R U' R') x3
2nd: 
U2 L' U L
3rd:
y R' F R F' R' U' R
4th:
d' U' L' U2 L U2 L' U' L

OLL:
L' U2 L U L' U L (I do this rather than sune)

A question to you guys, in this case the last F2L move cancels the first OLL move. In a speedsolve, would you recognise this and sort of 'link' the algorithms?

PLL:

x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R x'

AUF: U
Solved!
R B' F2 L (U R U' R')3U2 L' U Ly R' F R F' R' U' Rd' U' L' U2 L U2 L' U' LL' U2 L U L' U Lx R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R x'U

Next: 
R U' B' U R2 D' U2 F2 L R2 D F' L' R' D L2 F2 L' B2 F' R F' L B F' U F' L' R F


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 18, 2013)

guysensei1 said:


> R U' B' U R2 D' U2 F2 L R2 D F' L' R' D L2 F2 L' B2 F' R F' L B F' U F' L' R F



U2 B D U' F R' (*) B *// EO-line*
U L' R2 U L U2 L *// Left 322-block*
R U R U' R U2 R' U R' *// (23 HTM) All but 4 corners*

(*) = (U L' U' L B L' (@) U L U' B')
(@) = (L B R2 B' L' B R2 B')

U2 B D U' F R' U L' U' L B2 R2 B' L' B R2 B' U R2 U L U2 L R U R U' R U2 R' U R'
32 HTM

Next = B2 D2 B2 L2 U2 F' U2 F' D2 B L2 D L R' F D F L' D' B' U'


----------



## TDM (Dec 18, 2013)

Pyjam said:


> B2 D2 B2 L2 U2 F' U2 F' D2 B L2 D L R' F D F L' D' B' U'


x2 // Inspection
U' F L' F U' R B' // Optimal EOLine from JARCS (7/7)
U' L' U2 L2 U L' // F2L-1 (6/13)
R' U R L' U' R U' L // 2-gen (8/21)
U2 *R U R2* // F2L (4/25)
*R2 U' R* U' R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' R U R2 U // 2GLL (14-4=10/35)
View at alg.garron.us

Next: R U' D2 F U2 R' F L2 U F' D2 L2 U2 F' D2 R2 F2 R2 F L2


----------



## Renslay (Dec 18, 2013)

Pyjam said:


> Next = B2 D2 B2 L2 U2 F' U2 F' D2 B L2 D L R' F D F L' D' B' U'



(edit: ninja'd)

40 STM.

y' z'
R M D' U2 R U M' B' (8)
M' r U' R2 U2 R' U' M' R' U R (11)
U R U R' U R U L' U R' U' L (12)
M' U2 M' U M2 U2 M U2 M' (9)

Next:
U2 F' L2 F R2 B L2 F D2 R2 U2 R' U' L' F' U2 F U2 B2 D'


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 18, 2013)

Renslay said:


> U2 F' L2 F R2 B L2 F D2 R2 U2 R' U' L' F' U2 F U2 B2 D'



R' D' B L F' B *// EO-line*
R U L2 U2 L2 U' L'
R U' R2 L' U2 R U
L2 U2 L' U2 L D2 L' U L D2 U' L'
U' R' U' R *// F2L - Solved*
36 HTM

NEXT = F2 U2 B' U2 L2 F' R2 D2 U2 B' D' R' F R' B' L2 D2 R B' R2


----------



## Renslay (Dec 19, 2013)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT = F2 U2 B' U2 L2 F' R2 D2 U2 B' D' R' F R' B' L2 D2 R B' R2



43 STM.

y' z'
B R F' r' F R2 U' R2 r' B' (10)
M' U M U R' U' R' U2 R' U R U' r' (13)
U2 R U' L' U R' U' L (8)
U2 M U M' U' M U' M' U2 M U2 M (12)

Next:
F' B D F2 B D' F B' L D2 F2 L2 B2 R2 F2 D2 F2 D B2 D


----------



## TDM (Dec 19, 2013)

Renslay said:


> F' B D F2 B D' F B' L D2 F2 L2 B2 R2 F2 D2 F2 D B2 D


z2 y' // Inspection
R' U F U' R2 F2 U R2 // 222
y' L' D' L D U2 L2 F' L' F // XX-cross
U R U' R' // Corner
E2 L U2 L' U2 L U' L' D2 // L2S
U2 f R U R' U' f' / U2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // 2lOLL
U y R2 F' R U R U' R' F' R U2 R' U2 R' F2 R2 // PLL

Next: U2 B2 U2 L2 B F2 L2 B U2 B' F' R U L U F' L D' L R2 B'


----------



## Brest (Dec 19, 2013)

Renslay said:


> Next:
> F' B D F2 B D' F B' L D2 F2 L2 B2 R2 F2 D2 F2 D B2 D



L' E' L U' R'
d' F R' F2 U F
x' r' U' R U r
x U R2 U'
z' R U R' U R U' R' U R' U' R2 U' R2' U2 R



TDM said:


> Next: U2 B2 U2 L2 B F2 L2 B U2 B' F' R U L U F' L D' L R2 B'



x D r U' F' r' U R' u2
F U' R U' R' U R U2 R' F'
R' U R' F R F' R
R U R' y' U2 R' U' R U R' U' R
U2 R' U2 R' D' R U' R' D R U R U' R' U' R

Next: D2 U2 L F2 R' B2 F2 U2 L U2 R B2 F' L2 D R2 D F' U R D


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 19, 2013)

Brest said:


> Next: D2 U2 L F2 R' B2 F2 U2 L U2 R B2 F' L2 D R2 D F' U R D



L2 D' B R' B' F *// EO-Line *
L' U2 L' U R U R U' R U *// Block-building*
D L' U2 L D' *// 3-corner cycle*
L2 *// F2L minus one pair*
U R U' R' U R U *// All but 3 corners*
R2 U L U' R U L' U2 *// 3-corner cycle*
37 HTM

NEXT = F B L D2 L2 B L' U' B R' F2 R' U2 F2 R' F2 R2 L' B2 U2


----------



## Brest (Dec 19, 2013)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT = F B L D2 L2 B L' U' B R' F2 R' U2 F2 R' F2 R2 L' B2 U2



y2 r D r y M' D2 U R' F R
U' L' U' R' U' R L
U' R U2 R'
U F' L F L2' U2 L
U' R' U2 R' D' r U2 r' D R2

Next: B2 L' D2 R2 B2 R' B2 L D2 F2 R' U2 B R' D' R2 F2 D' B2 U2 F


----------



## cowabunga (Dec 19, 2013)

x2
B' R' D2 F2 D
U r' U' R' U R U2 M' U2 R U R'
U' L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L U' R'
U2 M' U' M U2 M2 U E2 M' E2 M

Next: D' R D2 B' L' U2 R F' B D' B' D2 R2 F' D2 F R2 D2 B' R2 F2


----------



## Brest (Dec 19, 2013)

cowabunga said:


> D' R D2 B' L' U2 R F' B D' B' D2 R2 F' D2 F R2 D2 B' R2 F2



x2 L' U F' U L B
R2 F U R' F R
y U2 L' U2 L U L' U' L
U2 R U' R' U R' D' r U' r' D R2 U R'
U' R2 D R' U R D' R' U' R'

Next: U2 L2 R2 D' L2 D F2 D2 L2 U2 R D' F2 L2 D' U2 B' F D F'


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 19, 2013)

Brest said:


> Next: U2 L2 R2 D' L2 D F2 D2 L2 U2 R D' F2 L2 D' U2 B' F D F'



F D B' F' R2 D *// EOL*
R2 L2 U L U' L U2 L' U2 L *// Left block*
R2 U R U2 R U2 R U2 R'* // Right block*
B U2 R2 x' U R' U R U2 R' U R' x U2 B' *// fracking ZZLL*
38 HTM

NEXT = B L2 R2 B F2 L2 B U2 L2 D2 B L' F2 R2 D F U' R U2 R2 B2


----------



## TDM (Dec 19, 2013)

Pyjam said:


> B L2 R2 B F2 L2 B U2 L2 D2 B L' F2 R2 D F U' R U2 R2 B2


x2 // Inspection
R' [U' D] F L2 U R2 D' // EOLine (7/7)
R' U R U' R' // F2L-1 (5/12)
L U2 L2 U L2 // F2L-2 (5/17)
U' R' U R // F2L-3 (4/21)
L' U L U2 L' U *L* // F2L-4 (7/28)
*L* U' R' U L' U' R // OCLL (7-1=6/34)
y' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PLL (14/48)

Next: R2 D2 L2 F' R2 F' D2 F R2 D2 L' B' U2 R U F' R2 D' B' U2 F


----------



## Renslay (Dec 19, 2013)

TDM said:


> Next: R2 D2 L2 F' R2 F' D2 F R2 D2 L' B' U2 R U F' R2 D' B' U2 F



32 STM / 37 HTM.

y2 x'
R' u' R u2 R' M' F (7)
M R U R' U2 r U' R2 U2 M' U' r' (12)
U R' U' R U' R' U2 r (8)
U M U2 M2 U' (5)

I love Roux.

Next:
D L2 F2 U2 R2 D2 R2 D F2 D' R' U' R2 U R2 U B D R2


----------



## TDM (Dec 19, 2013)

Renslay said:


> D L2 F2 U2 R2 D2 R2 D F2 D' R' U' R2 U R2 U B D R2


x y2 // Inspection
u' / U2 M F / u M' u' // First block (7/7)
U' R' U R2 U2 R U' r' U' R U R2 U' R' / M U' M' U2 r' U' R // Second block (21/28)
R U R' U R U2 R' / U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // CMLL (21/49)
U' M' U2 M' U2 M U' M' / U2 M' U2 M U2 M2 U / U2 M U2 M' // LSE (19/68)

I think I'm a bit inefficient

Next: U D R' B2 D F R U' R2 U2 F R2 L2 U2 F2 D2 B2 L2 F'


----------



## Renslay (Dec 19, 2013)

TDM said:


> x y2 // Inspection
> u' / U2 M F / u M' u' // First block (7/7)
> U' R' U R2 U2 R U' r' U' R U R2 U' R' / M U' M' U2 r' U' R // Second block (21/28)



Might be a better second block:
R2 U r' U' r F R F' R2 U' R' U2 R U r' U' r (17)



TDM said:


> R U R' U R U2 R' / U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // CMLL (21/49)
> U' M' U2 M' U2 M U' M' / U2 M' U2 M U2 M2 U / U2 M U2 M' // LSE (19/68)



LSE why not:
U' M' U2 M' U2 M U' M' U2 *M U2 M' U M2 U2 M' U2 M* (18)


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Dec 19, 2013)

x R' U' M' B' F' R U M' F' [9/9]
U2 R2 U r' R' U' R U R2 U' R / U2 M' U2 R' U R [17/26]
U' R' U2 R U R' U r [8/34]
U2 M' U M' U2 M' U M' / U2 M' U2 M' U M2 / U M2 U2 M2 [18/52]

Jeez. Even when it looks inefficient its still only 52. 

Next: R D2 R F2 R B2 D2 B2 L' B2 R2 D' L2 F' L R' U' F' R F2 D'


----------



## Renslay (Dec 19, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> x R' U' M' B' F' R U M' F' [9/9]
> U2 R2 U r' R' U' R U R2 U' R / U2 M' U2 R' U R [17/26]
> U' R' U2 R U R' U r [8/34]
> U2 M' U M' U2 M' U M' / U2 M' U2 M' U M2 / U M2 U2 M2 [18/52]
> ...



ninja'd. I just found 44 STM with non-matching blocks:

y2 z'
F' R2 U2 F R' B' U' B (8)
R U' R' U' R' U2 r' U' r' (9)
R' U' R U' l U' R' U l' U2 R (11)
M U' M' U M' U2 M U2 M' U M U2 M' U2 R' L' (16)



TheNextFeliks said:


> Next: R D2 R F2 R B2 D2 B2 L' B2 R2 D' L2 F' L R' U' F' R F2 D'



Okay, so here is the latest, 38 STM:

y' z'
R U R' r2 F R' U2 B2 (8)
U r2 R F R F' M R U M2 U2 r U r' (14)
R' U' R U' R' U2 R (7)
U2 M' U M' U M U' M U2 (9)

Next:
D' U' B2 R2 B2 U F2 U' F2 U R' F U B' R2 U2 L' F2 U B2


----------



## TDM (Dec 19, 2013)

Renslay said:


> Might be a better second block:
> R2 U r' U' r F R F' R2 U' R' U2 R U r' U' r (17)


Yeah, my second blocks suck. And idk how to improve them.


> LSE why not:
> U' M' U2 M' U2 M U' M' U2 *M U2 M' U M2 U2 M' U2 M* (18)


If you include the cancellation where I've done U / U2 (between 4b and 4c), they're the same number of moves 

E: I've learned how to be more efficient: use JARCS.


Renslay said:


> D' U' B2 R2 B2 U F2 U' F2 U R' F U B' R2 U2 L' F2 U B2


z2 y // Inspection
F R F L' D' // First block (5/5)
M' U2 R' r' U' R U2 r U r // Second bock (9/14)
U' R U R' U' R' F R F' // CMLL (9/23)
M' U2 M' U2 M U' M2 U M // LSE (9/32)

Next: B R2 L' F R' B' D2 R2 U D2 L D2 R' B2 R' L2 F2 D2 F2 D2


----------



## BoBoGuy (Dec 20, 2013)

Inspection- y
2x2x2 block- F' L2 U2 L U' L' U L (8/8)
2x2x3 block- U' R U2 R2 y L' U2 L (7/15)
3rd slot+EO- R U2 y' x' F' U2 F R U' R' (8/23)
LS- R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2 (7/30)
COLL- U' F R' U2 R F' R' F U2 F' R (11/41)
PLL- y' R' U' R U' R U R2 U R U' R U' R' (13/54)

NEXT: B' U2 R2 F' R2 F D2 B2 U2 R2 F' U L' R' D B' F' U B U2 F'


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 20, 2013)

BoBoGuy said:


> NEXT: B' U2 R2 F' R2 F D2 B2 U2 R2 F' U L' R' D B' F' U B U2 F'



L' D' B U' L R' F *// EO-Line*
R2 U L' U L U2 L2 U L U L U R' U' R' U L' *// F2L-1 + 1 pair (awesome double block-building)*
R U' R' U2 *// F2L*
F' U' L' U2 L U' L' U' L F *// short ZBLL*
38 HTM

NEXT = B2 U F2 L2 U' R2 B2 U2 L2 B2 D' L F R U L2 R D U' F R'


----------



## TDM (Dec 20, 2013)

Pyjam said:


> B2 U F2 L2 U' R2 B2 U2 L2 B2 D' L F R U L2 R D U' F R'


x2 // Inspection
B D2 U F L R2 D' // EOLine (7/7)
U' L2 U' R' // F2L-1 (4/11)
L2 U L // F2L-2 (3/14)
U L U2 L' U2 L U' L' U L U2 L' // F2L-3 forcing good F2L-4 case (12/26)
U R' U2 R // WV (4/30)
U R' U R' U' R D' R' D R' y R2 U' R2 d R2 U2 // PLL (15/45)

Next: B2 R2 D' B2 D2 B2 L2 U' L2 D' R2 F R' U' F L' U' L2 F2 L R


----------



## notfeliks (Dec 21, 2013)

TDM said:


> Next: B2 R2 D' B2 D2 B2 L2 U' L2 D' R2 F R' U' F L' U' L2 F2 L R



z // Inspection

L' F2 D L2 D // Cross
L' U2 L U L U L' d' R U' R' // F2L 1
U2 y2 R U' R' U2 D' R U R' D // F2L 2
U' F' U' F // F2L 3
y' R U' R' U2 F' U' F // F2L 4
l' U2 L U L' U l // OLL
y2 R' U' R y R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 // PLL

Next: F2 U' F2 D2 U L2 D B2 L2 B2 U2 L' U' B F2 D' L' D2 L' D

PS: Are you supposed to come up with a solution you would normally use in a solve, or a better one involving multi-slotting, etc?
PPS: In TDM's solve above what do the numbers in brackets mean? The maximum amount of moves it can take to solve that case, the case number?


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 21, 2013)

notfeliks said:


> Next: F2 U' F2 D2 U L2 D B2 L2 B2 U2 L' U' B F2 D' L' D2 L' D



L2 B' U B2 *// EO-Line*
U' L R2 U2 L U L U L' *// left 322 block*
U2 R' U' R U R U2 *// F2L*
R2 U2 R' U' R U' R *// OLL AntiSune*
U' S' U2 S U' R2 U *// PLL U*
36 HTM



notfeliks said:


> PS: Are you supposed to come up with a solution you would normally use in a solve, or a better one involving multi-slotting, etc?
> PPS: In TDM's solve above what do the numbers in brackets mean? The maximum amount of moves it can take to solve that case, the case number?



• You may do as you want.
• (number of moves for this step/total number of moves)

NEXT = L2 U F' B L D' L' D2 R F2 D' R2 B2 U' R2 D L2 U2


----------



## TDM (Dec 21, 2013)

Pyjam said:


> (number of moves for this step/total number of moves *up to this point in the solve*)
> 
> NEXT = L2 U F' B L D' L' D2 R F2 D' R2 B2 U' R2 D L2 U2


x2 // Inspection
D' B' M' U r' D' // EOLine (6/6)
L U' L' U2 R' // F2L-1 (5/11)
U2 L U L U L' // F2L-2 (6/17)
U L2 U2 L2 U' L2 U' L' // F2L-3 (8/25)
U' R' U R U' R' U' R // F2L-4 (8/33)
R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' // OCLL (11/44)
U R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 // PLL (14/58)
Fail LL movecount

Next: B R2 F U2 B' R2 F L2 F2 L2 B2 D L2 B U' L' D' R F' L2 R


----------



## y235 (Dec 21, 2013)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT = L2 U F' B L D' L' D2 R F2 D' R2 B2 U' R2 D L2 U2



L2 U' R2 L' y L D' R' D L2 //2x2x3 (9) 
F2 R F' R' // Inserting Orange-Blue-Yellow Pair (4) 
F l U' R D2 R' U R D2 R2 x // Inserted A-Perm (10)
F2 d R U' R' // Finishing Yellow F2L (5)
r U R' U' M U R U' R' // Finishing LL (9 - 1 : R' from the previous line can be combined with r)

36 STM

Next: B2 F2 D L2 D' U' B2 L2 U B2 L2 F L' D' L2 U2 L F U B' R2

Edit: ninja'd


----------



## Brest (Dec 21, 2013)

TDM said:


> Next: B R2 F U2 B' R2 F L2 F2 L2 B2 D L2 B U' L' D' R F' L2 R



x2 y R u' R D2 R' F' R
y R U R' U R' y U R U R
U R' F' R2 U R'
F U F2
R U' R' U R
U R' U2 R U R2 D' R U' R' D R U2 R



y235 said:


> Next: B2 F2 D L2 D' U' B2 L2 U B2 L2 F L' D' L2 U2 L F U B' R2



y' R D' R' D' R' D
F' U' R' U R
U2 F2 L' U L
U2 L U2 L' U L U' L'
d R' U' R
U2 F R U R' U' R U' R' U' R U R' F'
M U' M' U2 M U' M'

Next: F L2 D2 R2 F' R2 D2 B2 U2 R2 D' F R D2 R' B2 D U2 L2 R' F


----------



## notfeliks (Dec 21, 2013)

Brest said:


> Next: F L2 D2 R2 F' R2 D2 B2 U2 R2 D' F R D2 R' B2 D U2 L2 R' F



z2 x' // Inspection
L' D' L2 F D' // Cross
U R U' R' U' L' U' L // F2L 1
U' L U' L' U2 R' U' R // F2L 2
U R U R' // F2L 3
L U' L' d2 R U R' // F2L 4
f' L' U' L U f // LL

Next: R' D2 B2 L B2 D2 L2 B2 R B2 R2 B' D' F' U2 B L' R D L' F


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 22, 2013)

notfeliks said:


> Next: R' D2 B2 L B2 D2 L2 B2 R B2 R2 B' D' F' U2 B L' R D L' F



R B L D L F R' D *// EOL*
L R2 U2 L2 U R U2 L *// Left block*
R2 U2 R2 U R' U2 R' U R *// F2L-1 + 1 pair*
F D' F' U F D F' *// 3-corner cycle*
R' U R U' *// Solved*
36 HTM

NEXT = R2 U2 D B' D2 B' R' U2 D' R2 D2 F D2 F' R2 B' D2 R2 F' U2


----------



## TDM (Dec 22, 2013)

Pyjam said:


> R2 U2 D B' D2 B' R' U2 D' R2 D2 F D2 F' R2 B' D2 R2 F' U2


x2 // Inspection
D' B' D2 L2 D' // EOLine (5/5)
R U' R2 U2 L U L // F2L-1 (7/12)
R' U R U L // F2L-2 (5/17)
U2 R' U R2 U2 R' U' R2 U' R // F2L-3 (setting up F2L-4) (10/27)
U' R' U' R // F2L-4 (4/31)
U2 l' U R D' R' U' l B // OCLL (9/40)
U y R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R2 [U' D] R' U R D' // PLL (15/55)
I hate Ga perms

Next: B2 R2 D2 B' L2 B U2 F' D2 B' R' U L2 F U' R D' L' R F


----------



## cowabunga (Dec 22, 2013)

y' x' 
U2 R2 D' L2 D2 / 1X2X3
L' R' B' L2 F2 L' U2 L / 2X2X3
x U' R F' U F / EO
R U R U R2 U2 R U R U' R' / F2L
U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L U' R' / COLL
y' M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 / Edges

Next: F2 U2 L' F2 R2 U2 R2 D2 F2 R' D2 B' D' R2 B D2 F D' L' F' U'


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 22, 2013)

cowabunga said:


> Next: F2 U2 L' F2 R2 U2 R2 D2 F2 R' D2 B' D' R2 B D2 F D' L' F' U'



F' L' D2 B L2 R2 D *// EOL*
(*) *// 3-corner cycle*
R U2 L2 U R' U' R L' U L *// F2L -1 pair*
R' U R' U R U2 R' U2 *// All but 3 corners*
33 HTM

(*) = D2 F D' B2 D F' D' B2 D'

NEXT = B L2 D2 B L2 B' D2 R2 B2 R2 B' D' F' U L U F2 D R B L'


----------



## Renslay (Dec 22, 2013)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT = B L2 D2 B L2 B' D2 R2 B2 R2 B' D' F' U L U F2 D R B L'



40 STM.

z y
M' u B M2 B' (5)
U M' U r U M' U' r2 U' R' U r U2 r' U' R (16)
U R U' L' U R' U' L (8)
M2 U' M U2 M2 U' M' U2 M' U2 M' (11)

Next:
D2 R2 F D2 F2 R2 D2 B L2 B' R2 D' F L' R B2 U' L' U2


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Dec 22, 2013)

cowabunga said:


> y' x'
> U2 R2 D' L2 D2 / 1X2X3
> L' R' B' L2 F2 L' U2 L / 2X2X3
> x U' R F' U F / EO
> ...



Inspection: y' x'

Cross: D U' L R F R' (6/6)
F2L1: R' U R F R' F' R (7/13)
F2L2: U2 R' U' R L' B L B' (9/22)
F2L3: U' F U' F' U' B U B' (8/30)
F2L4: F U2 F2 L F L' (8/38)
OLL: Fw R U R' U' Fw' U F R U R' U' F' (13/51)
PLL: y R2 u' R' U' R U R' u R2 y R U' R' U' (17/68)

Usually I have to 2 look OLL got one of the few I know.

Seems like a really long solve. Can someone better with CFOP show me a better way to solve that scramble.


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 22, 2013)

Renslay said:


> Next : D2 R2 F D2 F2 R2 D2 B L2 B' R2 D' F L' R B2 U' L' U2



D' R' D' U L U F' *// (7) EOL* 
R U' R' U L' U2 R' U' L U2 L U2 L U L U L U2 L' U2 R' *// (28) LOL* 

*Seriously:*
D' R' D' U L U F' *// (7) EOL*
R U' R' U L R' U2 R U2 L2 U2 (#) R2 L' U L U' L' (@) *// (24) All but 4 corners*
+
(#) = U L' D' L U' L' D L *// 3-corner cycle*
(@) = L U2 L' D' L U2 L' D *// 3-corner cycle*
=
D' R' D' U L U F'
R U' R' U L R' U2 R U2 L2 U' L' D' L U' L' D R2 U L U L' D' L U2 L' D
34 HTM

NEXT = B2 R' F2 R B2 R2 D2 L2 R D2 F2 U' B' F' D U' R B2 U' B2 U'


----------



## TDM (Dec 22, 2013)

> Seems like a really long solve. Can someone better with CFOP show me a better way to solve that scramble.





Lazy Einstein said:


> Inspection: y' x'
> Cross: D U' L R F R' // *Cross is fine. 6 moves is good. F L F' D L would be better. Remember that you don't have to get every piece solved one at a time, but you can do a few a D move away first, then solve them at the same time.*
> F2L1: R' U R F R' F' R // *Why not y R' U' R? You also could've done R' U R d' L' U L if you were going to do that pair.*
> F2L2: U2 R' U' R L' B L B' // *Last four moves should either be U L U' L'. Don't sledgehammer everything.*
> ...


And how I would do that scramble:
x2 y // Inspection
R' u L D' R2 E' D R' F R // X-Cross (10/10) (entirely intentional, obviously)
L' U' L U L' U' L // F2L-2 (7/17)
d' U' L' U L R U' R' // F2L-3 (9/26)
y' R U R' U2 R U' R' // F2L-4 (7/33)
l' U R D' R' U' l B // OCLL (8/41)
y F r2 R' U2 r U' r' U2 l R U' R' U r2 u' // PLL (15/56)

Next: F2 D2 F U2 R2 F' R2 D2 B' R2 F2 L B2 F D B L' F D2 U2 F'


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 22, 2013)

B L F2 R2 U' F' *// EOL*
R U L U R2 L2 U L2 U' L' R' U R2 U' R U2 *// F2L-1*
L' U2 R U R' U2 L *// Winter variation*
y x' (R U' R') D (R U R') D' (R U R') D (R U' R') D' *// PLL E*

NEXT = B2 R' F2 R B2 R2 D2 L2 R D2 F2 U' B' F' D U' R B2 U' B2 U'


----------



## TDM (Dec 22, 2013)

Pyjam said:


> B2 R' F2 R B2 R2 D2 L2 R D2 F2 U' B' F' D U' R B2 U' B2 U'


z2 y // Inspection
R' D' R F // PCross (4/4)
L U2 L2 U' L // F2L-1 (5/9)
U' R' F R F' U2 R' U' R // F2L-2 (9/18)
U2 L U' L' // F2L-3 (4/22)
U d R' U' R // F2L-4 (5/27)
F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' // OLL (10/37)
d' M2 U2 M2 // Force easy PLL (4/41)
U' R' U L' U2 R U R' U2 R L U2 // PLL (12/53)

Next: B2 D B2 L2 D' B2 U B2 F2 R2 U B U' R' B D' L B2 D' B D


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 22, 2013)

TDM said:


> Next: B2 D B2 L2 D' B2 U B2 F2 R2 U B U' R' B D' L B2 D' B D



B F2 D L U F D' *// EOL*
R L U2 L U R L2 U2 R *// Right block *
U L U2 L U L U2 L' U2 L *// Left block*
y R2 D' R U' R' D R2 U' R' U2 R *// Solved*
37 HTM

NEXT : F2 U' F2 L2 D U2 F2 U L2 D2 R B R F D' L2 R2 D2 R' D'


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 23, 2013)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : F2 U' F2 L2 D U2 F2 U L2 D2 R B R F D' L2 R2 D2 R' D'



D' F' L' D' R B D *// EOL*
R U2 R2 U L2 *// F2L-1*
R U2 R U2 R2 *// 221 block + 1 pair*
D2 R' U' R D2 *// 3-corner cycle*
U' L' U R' U2 R U2 R' U L U R' *// Solved*
34 HTM

NEXT = B F2 D F2 L2 U R2 U2 B2 U' L' R2 B' F2 L2 R2 F' R' D' L'


----------



## TDM (Dec 23, 2013)

Pyjam said:


> B F2 D F2 L2 U R2 U2 B2 U' L' R2 B' F2 L2 R2 F' R' D' L'


x2 // Inspection
F' L D2 B L' D' // EOL (6/6)
U' R' U' R' U L // F2L-1 preserving pair (6/12)
U2 R2 U R U' R' // F2L-2 (6/18)
U2 R' U2 R U R' U' R // F2L-3 (8/26)
L U L' U' r B r' U' r B' r' // SV (11/37)
R2 F2 R U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F R2 // PLL (15/52)

Next: F L' F2 B2 U2 F B' L' D L2 F2 R D2 L' F2 R' B2 L D2 F2


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 23, 2013)

TDM said:


> Next: F L' F2 B2 U2 F B' L' D L2 F2 R D2 L' F2 R' B2 L D2 F2



F R' F L2 U' B *// EOL*
L2 U' R' L2 U2 (@) R2 *// pseudo right block*
L2 U' L U L' U' L2 U L U' R2 U *// All but 3 corners*
31 HTM

(@) = B2 L F2 L' B2 L F2 L'

NEXT = B2 U2 R2 D' L2 F2 D2 U' B2 L2 F U' L B' R U2 B D2 L R D'


----------



## Phillip1847 (Dec 24, 2013)

B2 U2 R2 D' L2 F2 D2 U' B2 L2 F U' L B' R U2 B D2 L R D'

U F U' L' U F' U2 F' R' F' // first 2 squares(outer/inner)
y2 U2 L' U L U' F U' F' // 3rd square
y U R U R' F' U' F' U' R // 4th square + some extra
y U R U' R' // EO
U2 D F' U2 B U2 B' U F D B U B' D2 // Screw it. 


Seriously:
U F U' L' U F' U2 F' R' F' // first 2 squares
y2 U2 L' U L U' F U' F' // third square
y U R U R' F' U' F' U' R // fourth + placement
y U' R U' R' // EO
F' U F U F' U F U // EP
z R U' F U2 F' D' F U2 F' D U R' // Corner 3 - cycle
z' x' R U R' D R U' R' D' // corner 3- cycle

So yeah. My attempt at the Heise method.

Next Scramble: D2 L U2 R D2 B2 F2 L U2 B2 D2 F2 L2 U L' F' U R' B D R2 B


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 24, 2013)

Phillip1847 said:


> Next Scramble: D2 L U2 R D2 B2 F2 L U2 B2 D2 F2 L2 U L' F' U R' B D R2 B



B U' L' F2 B U' F *// EOL*
U2 R' L U2 L2 R2 U L U L' *// Left block*
U R U' R2 U2 (B L' B' R B L B') U' R' U' R2 *// Solved*
33 HTM

NEXT = R2 F2 U B2 L' B L F U R2 D2 F2 R2 F2 B' U2 F2 L2 U2 B


----------



## Attila (Dec 24, 2013)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT = R2 F2 U B2 L' B L F U R2 D2 F2 R2 F2 B' U2 F2 L2 U2 B


B’ U D’ R’ U D L2 U’ D F B L2 B F’ U B2 F’ L2 R’ F2 B U2 D’ F2 D U’ R 27 moves.
start with inverse scramble:
R’ U D’ F2 D U2 B’ F2 R L2 F B2 all corners -2 moves, and 5 edges,
switch to normal scramble,
B’ U D’ R’,
switch to inverse scramble,
U’ F B’ L2 B’ F’ D’ U L2 D’ U’ edges permutation.
Next: D2 F2 U2 L2 D2 L2 D' F2 U R2 B2 R' D2 R B2 U2 B' R' D' L2


----------



## ajayd (Dec 24, 2013)

Scramble : D2 F2 U2 L2 D2 L2 D' F2 U R2 B2 R' D2 R B2 U2 B' R' D' L2 
Inspection : z2
Cross : D2 L U F2 R' u R' u' 8
F2L 1 : R U R' U' R U R' 7
F2L 2 : U' L U2 L' U2 L' U L 8
F2L 3 : U' L U L' 4
F2L 4 : y U' R U R' U' R U R' 9
OLL : U R U' R' U2 R U y R U' R' U' F' 13
PLL : U' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U2 13
lol 62 move count
Scramble : D F2 U' B2 F2 L2 U L2 U2 B2 D L' D F' U L B' D' U2 B R' U2


----------



## Attila (Dec 26, 2013)

ajayd said:


> Scramble : D F2 U' B2 F2 L2 U L2 U2 B2 D L' D F' U L B' D' U2 B R' U2


U B’ U2 L2 B2 F’ L orient corners,
D2 B R2 B’ D2 B all corners and 5 edges,
L’ U’ F2 B2 D more 1 edge,
L2 R’ U’ L2 F B’ U2 R F2 U’ D R2 LSE.

Next: L2 U2 B2 D2 F2 L2 F2 R2 U L2 U F' L' B' L' D' R U2 L D B


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 26, 2013)

Attila said:


> Next: L2 U2 B2 D2 F2 L2 F2 R2 U L2 U F' L' B' L' D' R U2 L D B



B2 L' F' U R2 B *// EOL*
R' U2 (@) R' U2 R' U' L2 U' R' *// Right block*
L U L2 U (#) L2 U2 *// All but 5 corners*

(@) = D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R
(#) = U' R D' R' U R D R'

S = 
B2 L' F' U R2 B
R' U2 D R' U2 R D' R2 U' L2 U' R'
L U L2 R D' R' U R D R' L2 U2
30 HTM

Next = R2 U2 B2 R2 F' D2 F D2 B2 L2 U' B U' R' D B2 L U' B' F


----------



## TDM (Dec 26, 2013)

Pyjam said:


> R2 U2 B2 R2 F' D2 F D2 B2 L2 U' B U' R' D B2 L U' B' F


x2 // Inspection
B R' U F' D' R' D // EOL (7/7)
R U2 R' L' U' L' // F2L-1 (6/13)
R' U' M F M' // F2L-2 (5/18)
R' // PF2L-3 (1/19)
U' R' U2 R U R' U' R // PF2L (8/27)
U l' U' L U R U' r' F // NMCLL (9/36)
M2 u' M' u2 M' u' M2 // ELL (7/43)
U' R2 // Solved (2/45)
View at alg.garron.us

Next: U' B2 D' U2 B2 U2 F2 L2 D' L2 R2 F' R D U2 B2 L' F U' L F


----------



## Berkay (Dec 29, 2013)

TDM said:


> U' B2 D' U2 B2 U2 F2 L2 D' L2 R2 F' R D U2 B2 L' F U' L F



x // Inspection
R D F2 L // Cross
y U R U2 R' U R U' R' // F2L-1
U2 R' U R y' U L' U L // F2L-2
L U' L' y U R' U R // F2L-3
U L' U' L U2 L' U L // F2L-4
R' U2 R2 U R' U R U2 x' U' R' U // OLL
U2 R2 B2 R F R' B2 R F' R // PLL

Sucky CN solve...

Next: F U2 L' F2 L2 B R' B' U L2 B' R2 U2 F B R2 F D2 F2 R2


----------



## Bossman (Dec 29, 2013)

fridrich with 2 look OLL

CROSS: F R' L' F' L' D L D'
F2L 1: y' L U L' d' L' U' L
F2L 2: U R U' R'
F2L 3: y2 U L' U2 L U F' U' F
F2L 4: U' L' U L U' L' U' L
OLL CROSS: U F R U R' U' F'
OLL CORNERS: U R U2 R' U' R U' R'
PLL: U2 y R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2 y R U' R'

scramble: U2 R2 L2 D2 L' U2 B2 F2 D L R2 F2 U R' L' B L B L' F' D2 F' D2 R B2


----------



## Renslay (Dec 29, 2013)

Berkay said:


> Next: F U2 L' F2 L2 B R' B' U L2 B' R2 U2 F B R2 F D2 F2 R2



49 STM.

y2 z
L D2 r F R B' R2 r B' (9)
U2 R' M' U R2 U2 R U' M U2 r U2 r' U' R (15)
R' F R U F U' R U R' U' F' (11)
M' U M' U M' U2 M U M U' M U2 M2 U2 (14)


Next: D' L2 F2 R2 U2 B2 F2 D' B2 D L2 F' U' B' L2 D F' R U' F2 L'


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 29, 2013)

Renslay said:


> Next: D' L2 F2 R2 U2 B2 F2 D' B2 D L2 F' U' B' L2 D F' R U' F2 L'



D B' U' F' L' D *// EOL*
U L' U2 L2 U2 R' U' R' L2 
U L' U2 R'
U' L U L' U L U' L' U *// F2L*
y l' U' L U R U' r' F *// OLL + PLL-skip*
36 HTM



Bossman said:


> scramble: U2 R2 L2 D2 L' U2 B2 F2 D L R2 F2 U R' L' B L B L' F' D2 F' D2 R B2



Easy one :
F' R2 F U' R' U2 B2 (*) R' U2 L D R *// (12) F2L-1*
U L' U2 L U2 *// (17) All but 4 corners*

(*) = D' R' U R (**) D R' U' R *// 3-corner cyle*
(**) = U L2 U' R' U L2 U' R *// 3-corner cyle*

Solution = F' R2 F U' R' U2 B2 D' R' U2 L2 U' R' U L2 U' R2 D R' U L D R U L' U2 L U2
28 HTM

NEXT = F2 U2 B D2 B D2 B2 D2 F D2 F2 R' U2 F' R U B' F' L' F


----------



## Renslay (Dec 29, 2013)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT = F2 U2 B D2 B D2 B2 D2 F D2 F2 R' U2 F' R U B' F' L' F



39 STM.

z
F R F2 R2 B2 (5)
R' U' R' r' U' R M U2 R U2 r' U' r M' (14)
R U2 R' U' R U' R2' U2 R U R' U R (13)
M2 U M' U2 M U2 M (7)

NEXT:
B2 L2 B' U' L' F  D' R2 B R B2 R2 D2 F U2 B L2 B R2 L2 F


----------



## Attila (Dec 29, 2013)

Renslay said:


> NEXT:
> B2 L2 B' U' L' F D' R2 B R B2 R2 D2 F U2 B L2 B R2 L2 F


R L B F D 
R U2 R F B
R U2 D2 L 
R U F’ R D U’ B’ R U’ B’
U’ F2 U2 F2 U

Next: U2 L2 U2 L' D2 F2 L B2 U2 L' R U' F L' B' D U2 L B' D' F


----------



## Renslay (Dec 29, 2013)

Attila said:


> Next: U2 L2 U2 L' D2 F2 L B2 U2 L' R U' F L' B' D U2 L B' D' F



44 STM.

y' z'
B D L' D' R' U' M' r B' (9)
R U' R U2 R' U' R U r U2 r U r' (13)
U R U' L' U R' U L U L' U L (12)
U M U' M U' M U2 M2 U' M' (10)

NEXT:
D F2 U' L2 F2 U L2 D F2 R2 B2 L B D2 U R D2 R2 F L' B2


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 29, 2013)

Renslay said:


> D F2 U' L2 F2 U L2 D F2 R2 B2 L B D2 U R D2 R2 F L' B2



B L2 B F' L2 U' L' F' *// X-EOL*
L2 U' L' U2 R' *// RIGHT block *
U L' U' L U' L2 U' L U L' U' R' U L2 U' R L U2 *// Done*
31 HTM

NEXT = L2 B L' U L' D F2 R D' F L2 B2 D2 L2 D2 L2 F2 B U2 F2


----------



## mDiPalma (Dec 29, 2013)

F' D2 L' B L2 R' U L U' D L2 U' L' R' U' L' U R2 U' L U' (xxxxeoline 21)
z' U2 F2 U' L' D2 R U2 R' D2 L F2 U F2 (solve 13)
=34 htm, 31 atm

U B' R' D L2 D' F U2 L2 U' L B2 U2 F' U2 B U2 R2 L2 B' L2


----------



## Renslay (Dec 30, 2013)

mDiPalma said:


> U B' R' D L2 D' F U2 L2 U' L B2 U2 F' U2 B U2 R2 L2 B' L2



39 STM. Tricky solution with Roux...

x' z
u' B U R2 B' (5) (pseudo FB)
r' u' M u (4) (FB centers + forcing pseudo SB)
R2 U M' R' U (5) (pseudo SB)
R' U2 R2 U2 *R2* (5) (fixing SB)
*R'* F R U F U' R U R' U' F' (11-1)
U2 M' U' M U M' U2 M2 U M' (10)

NXT: U D2 F2 B' U2 F2 D R F B2 R2 D2 R2 D B2 D B2 D2 L2 D'


----------



## TDM (Dec 30, 2013)

Renslay said:


> U D2 F2 B' U2 F2 D R F B2 R2 D2 R2 D B2 D B2 D2 L2 D'


x2 y' // Inspection
U R' U' F R' L' D' // EOL (7/7)
L2 U L2 // F2L-1 (3/10)
U R2 L U' L' // F2L-2 (5/15)
R [U2 D] R' U R D' // F2L-3 (6/21)
U2 R' U2 R U' R2 D' R U R' D R2 // WVLS (12/33)
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U // PLL (15/48)

Next: B L2 D2 R2 B D2 B D2 B L2 B2 D' F L' F2 U2 L B U' B U2


----------



## Tdawg71 (Dec 31, 2013)

*Example solve*

Mine. B L2 D2 R2 B D2 B D2 B L2 B2 D' F L' F2 U2 L B U' B U2

z2 D R B' D2 R2//cross
U2 L' U L U' y R U' R2' U2 R//first two pairs
U2 L U' L' U' L U' L' U L U' L'//third pair
U' L' U L U2 y' R U R'//fourth pair
U' F' r U R' U' r' F R//COLL
U2 M2' U M2' U2 M2' U M2'//PLL

Next scramble: F2 R' B2 R' U2 L R2 B2 L U2 B2 F' L' B L R U B' D2 L' F'


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 31, 2013)

Tdawg71 said:


> Next scramble: F2 R' B2 R' U2 L R2 B2 L U2 B2 F' L' B L R U B' D2 L' F'



F L2 D R F D' B *// EOL*
L2 U2 R2 L' U' R'* // Left block*
U L2 U2 L2 *// 221 block*
U' R U' L' U R' L U2 L' U' *// All but 3 corners + L2*
L F' L B2 L' F L B2 *// PLL A*
35 HTM

NEXT = R2 B2 L2 D R2 U2 B2 D' B2 D' L' D B F L' U' B F L' R'


----------



## Phillip1847 (Dec 31, 2013)

R2 B2 L2 D R2 U2 B2 D' B2 D' L' D B F L' U' B F L' R'

E y' L2 d' R U' R' // 3 2 1 pseudo block
F' L' F U' S' U2 S // extension
y2 R U R' L' U' L // pseudopair
U M' U2 M // edge insert
U R U R' U R U' R' //last pair
M2 U S M' S' U' M2 //centers correction
y2 L F U F' U' L' // //last layer edges
y' F R F' L B F R' F' R B' L' R' // L4C

56 STM :/
My first attempt at pseudo blocks.

Next: B' U B' U2 B L2 F U2 B' U F U2 R' F' U B2 R2 F' D2 F2 R' F2 D' B2 L2


----------



## nibble4bits (Jan 2, 2014)

Phillip1847 said:


> Next: B' U B' U2 B L2 F U2 B' U F U2 R' F' U B2 R2 F' D2 F2 R' F2 D' B2 L2



z2 y // *Inspection*
R' U' R' L' U' L' U2 F U B2 // *Cross*
U2 R' U R // *1st Pair*
y' U2 R' U2 R U' R' U R // *2nd Pair*
U R U' R' U' L' U' L // *3rd Pair*
U' F R' F' R // *4th Pair*
U F U R U2 R' U' R U R' F' // *OLL*
M2 U M U2 M' U M2 // *PLL*
U2 // *AUF*

56 HTM

Next: L2 F2 L U2 F2 L U2 F2 L F2 D2 B D L' F2 U' R U' B F R


----------



## Brest (Jan 2, 2014)

nibble4bits said:


> Next: L2 F2 L U2 F2 L U2 F2 L F2 D2 B D L' F2 U' R U' B F R



y' x'
L' U2 L 
U2 D' R D R U R
U2 R U R'
U2 L U2 L'
x' U' R' F R F' d R' U' R
U' L' U R U' L U R'

Next: U2 L2 D2 L2 F L2 R2 F R2 B U F2 L' F2 U' R' F' D' L B U'


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jan 2, 2014)

(D U') L F' [4/4]
U' L' U L [4/8]
y U2 R' U R L' U L [7/15]
R U' R' [3/18]
R' U R U2 R' U R [7/25]
U2 r' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 r [12/37]
U T-Perm U [16/53] 
That was easy. F2L was less moves than LL. 
53/14.72 = 3.600 tps

Next: L2 F D2 B' D2 L2 F' L2 U2 B' U' R U' F U L F' U' F2


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 2, 2014)

Brest said:


> Next: U2 L2 D2 L2 F L2 R2 F R2 B U F2 L' F2 U' R' F' D' L B U'



x L2 F U R' U' B
U' R' U R'
L U L' U' R'
L' U' L2 U' L2 U' L2
y R2 D' L F2 L' D R U2 R U2 B2

Next is still : L2 F D2 B' D2 L2 F' L2 U2 B' U' R U' F U L F' U' F2


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 2, 2014)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Next: L2 F D2 B' D2 L2 F' L2 U2 B' U' R U' F U L F' U' F2



U L F' L U B' D B' *// (8) Edge Orientation*
L U2 L D2 R' D L *// (15) EOL+Left block*
R U2 R2 U2 R *// (20) partial last layer*
F D F' U F D' F' *// (27) 3-corner cycle*
R' U' R2 U2 *// (31) Solved*
31 HTM

NEXT = D' L2 D' B2 D' B2 L2 B2 U' R2 D2 R B' L R2 U' R2 B2 D R F


----------



## Brest (Jan 2, 2014)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT = D' L2 D' B2 D' B2 L2 B2 U' R2 D2 R B' L R2 U' R2 B2 D R F



F' U M U' R' U2
x' y R' U' R2 F r U' r'
U' R' U R
D' R U R' D
R' U' R U' R' U R f U R' U' f'

Next: U B2 L2 U B2 D' B2 D2 L2 B2 U2 L' D' B U B F2 D2 R B2 F


----------



## Egide (Jan 2, 2014)

Brest said:


> Next: U B2 L2 U B2 D' B2 D2 L2 B2 U2 L' D' B U B F2 D2 R B2 F



y x2 L D R' U D' F' // EOLine
U' R U' L2 U L2 U' L2 U2 L2 // Left Block
U' R' U2 R U R' U R' U2 R' U2 R U R' U' R // Right Block 
U L' U' L U' L' U2 L U // 2GLL 

41 HTM 

or R' U R2 U2 R' U' R2 U' R U R' U R U R' // Right Block 
L U2 L2 U' L2 U' L2 U2 L U' // 2GLL 

41 HTM

Next = U2 R2 U' F2 L2 D R2 B2 D B2 D2 B' R' F R2 F' L2 F2 D L2 U

y' x2 R D' L2 D F' // EOLine
L U R L U2 R2 L2 U L U' L U' R' // Right Block
U' L' U' L U' L U2 L2 U2 L' U' L U' L' // Left Block + WV
l U' R D2 R' U R D2 R2 // 3 Cycle corners

41 HTM

Next = D' B2 L2 D L2 D R2 F2 U' F2 L' D B' R F' D L F2 D L'


----------



## TDM (Jan 2, 2014)

Egide said:


> U2 R2 U' F2 L2 D R2 B2 D B2 D2 B' R' F R2 F' L2 F2 D L2 U


x2 y' // Inspection
L R2 D B U' L2 D' // EOL (7/7)
U2 L' U' L U R // F2L-1 (6/13)
U L' U2 L2 // F2L-2 (4/17)
R U R' U' R U R' U L U L' // F2L-3 (11/28) (why do I always have bad cases )
U2 R U2 R' U2 R2 D R' U' R D' R2 // WVLS (12/40)
y R' U' R F2 R' U R d R2 U' R2 U' R2 // PLL (13/53)

Next: L2 R2 U R2 B2 D F2 U F2 D B' D' U2 R D2 R B2 R2 B' R2


----------



## porkynator (Jan 2, 2014)

Heise 37 HTM (speed-style)

z' x' U L B' U2 //First 2 squares
x U2 x y' U' R' U2 R //3rd square
U2 R' F2 U2 x' z U R U' R' //4th square
y2 U R U R' //EO
y U' L' U L U2 L' U' L *U *//All but 3 corners
*U* R U' L2 U R' U' L2 //3 corners

Next scramble: L2 D' L2 U2 L2 U R2 D' F2 U R F2 L' F' L2 B' D F' U B' R'


----------



## Egide (Jan 3, 2014)

porkynator said:


> Next scramble: L2 D' L2 U2 L2 U R2 D' F2 U R F2 L' F' L2 B' D F' U B' R'



y’ z2 D F’ U’ L U’ R’ F’ // EOLine (7)
L’ U2 L U’ L’ R’ U R U’ R U’ L’ // Left Block (19)
R U’ R U2 R U’ R2 U R U’ R’ U R // Right Block (32)
R’ U L U’ R2 U R’ L’ U2 R U R’ // ZBLL (44)

44 HTM

Next scramble = U F U2 B' U2 L U' D R L2 U' F2 B2 L2 U F2 U' L2 B2 U2


----------



## Brest (Jan 3, 2014)

Egide said:


> Next scramble = U F U2 B' U2 L U' D R L2 U' F2 B2 L2 U F2 U' L2 B2 U2



z2
R F D' U' L R2
U2 R' U' R U2 R'
U' L' U y R' U' R U' x'
U R U R' U R U2 R2 U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2 U

Next: U2 F2 U2 L B2 L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D2 R U' R' B' D F L R2 D L2


----------



## Renslay (Jan 3, 2014)

Brest said:


> Next: U2 F2 U2 L B2 L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D2 R U' R' B' D F L R2 D L2



39 STM.

y' z
U2 L B2 R2 D' U M r' F (9)
r B' R U' R U B U R' U' r U r' (13)
U F R' F' R U2 R U2 R' (9)
U' M U M' U2 M' U2 M (8)

Next:
F B D2 L' B2 D L' D L B U2 F2 L2 D2 R2 D R2 L2 U2


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 3, 2014)

Renslay said:


> Next: F B D2 L' B2 D L' D L B U2 F2 L2 D2 R2 D R2 L2 U2



y' B' R B' (*) D F' *// EOL*
R' U2 R' U' L' R U' R2 U' L'
R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U R2 *// (22) all but 5 corners*
33 HTM

(*) = (B U' B D B' U B L2 B2 U B2 U' L2 B2 D') *// 5-corner cycle*

*NEXT =* B2 R2 B2 R2 D B2 U' R2 D U B F2 L2 R' D L' U2 R' U L2


----------



## mDiPalma (Jan 3, 2014)

D' R2 B D2 R' U2 R U' R' D' R2 U' L' U L U' R (xxxeoline+cp 17)
L U' L2 U2 L' U L' U L U' L' U' L U L2 U (solve 16)
=33 htm

U' R2 D2 F2 U B2 U' L2 R2 B2 F2 R' B2 U' R' F L' D2 B U' R2


----------



## TDM (Jan 3, 2014)

Pyjam said:


> B2 R2 B2 R2 D B2 U' R2 D U B F2 L2 R' D L' U2 R' U L2


x2 // Inspection
U' R2 F' R' L' D // EOL (6/6)
U' R' U' R2 U' L' // F2L-1 (6/12)
R2 U' R U R' // F2L-2 (5/17)
R' U' R L' U' L // F2L-3 (6/23)
U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R // F2L-4 (8/31)
U R U R' U R U2 R' // OCLL (8/40)
y2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // PLL (13/53)

E:


mDiPalma said:


> U' R2 D2 F2 U B2 U' L2 R2 B2 F2 R' B2 U' R' F L' D2 B U' R2


x2 // Inspection
R L B D' R U2 B' // EO (7/7)
M' [x U] L' [U D'] L U' D L' // 222 (8/15)
U' R' U2 F2 // 223 (4/19)
R2 U2 R' U2 R2 U' R U R2 // F2L-3 (9/28)
U2 R' U R' U' R' U' R // F2L (8/36)
U R' U R U2 r' R' F R F' r // COLL (11/47)
M2 U' M2 U' M' U2 M2 U2 M2 U' // EPLL (10/57)

Next: R2 F2 D' R2 D2 F2 U2 R2 D' L2 B F D' F' R B' D2 F2 L' U'


----------



## death (Jan 3, 2014)

TDM said:


> R2 F2 D' R2 D2 F2 U2 R2 D' L2 B F D' F' R B' D2 F2 L' U'



B' R' F' y' U L' U R' U2 z2 \\ cross
U L' U2 L2 U L' \\ 1
U R U2 R' U2 y L U L' U L U' L' \\ 2
U2 L U' L U2 F U' F2 \\ 3
U2 F R U2 R' \\ 4
U2 F U R U' R' F' U R U2 R' U' R U' R' \\ oll
U' R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L U R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U \\ pll

next: B2 D' F2 U' F2 D2 L2 R2 F2 L B2 R U2 B2 F' U B' F D L'


----------



## Renslay (Jan 3, 2014)

Pyjam said:


> y' B' R B' (*) D F' *// EOL*
> R' U2 R' U' L' R U' R2 U' L'
> R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U R2 *// (22) all but 5 corners*
> 33 HTM
> ...



Does not work.



death said:


> next: B2 D' F2 U' F2 D2 L2 R2 F2 L B2 R U2 B2 F' U B' F D L'



40 STM.

z
M' U' R D M U2 M F (8)
M' U' r' U R2 U R M U M' U2 r' U' R (14)
U2 R U R' U r' F R F' r U2 r' (12) (COLL)
U2 M' U' M' U2 M' (6)

Next: R' B2 R2 F2 L B2 R B2 R2 U2 F2 U L2 U L' B U' F' R U' F'


----------



## Brest (Jan 4, 2014)

Renslay said:


> Next: R' B2 R2 F2 L B2 R B2 R2 U2 F2 U L2 U L' B U' F' R U' F'



y x2
R' U R2 y' l' U' M' D R
D2 U' L' U2 L
D' U' r U' r' F D2
U2 M' U' r' F R
L' U R' U2 L U' L' U2 L R U

Next: U' B2 R2 F2 D2 R2 F2 D' U2 B2 U' B2 F L' D B2 F D2 L B2 L


----------



## Renslay (Jan 5, 2014)

Brest said:


> Next: U' B2 R2 F2 D2 R2 F2 D' U2 B2 U' B2 F L' D B2 F D2 L B2 L



36 STM (42 HTM).

y z'
L U' D2 F2 R' r' B' (7) (FB)
U R M U R2 U R' M' U' R (10) (pseudo SB)
F R' F' R U2 R U2 R' (8) (CMLL)
U' M2 U M' U2 M' U M' U2 R' L' (11) (LSE + fix SB)

Next:
L2 D2 L2 D' B2 L2 F2 D' B2 U L U F D2 L D2 F' D2 L F' D'


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 5, 2014)

Renslay said:


> Next: L2 D2 L2 D' B2 L2 F2 D' B2 U L U F D2 L D2 F' D2 L F' D'



B D F B U' D R' B2 U R' *// (10) EOL + Right block*
L U' L2 U' L2 D L' U2 L D' L2 U' L U L' U' L2 *// (27) Solved*
27 HTM

NEXT = L2 F2 D2 R' B2 L' U2 B2 R U' L2 B L' R2 F' L2 U L' F'


----------



## Renslay (Jan 5, 2014)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT = L2 F2 D2 R' B2 L' U2 B2 R U' L2 B L' R2 F' L2 U L' F'



40 STM.

z'
R' B r B U' r F' M2 F' (9) (FB with forced preserving corner-edge pair for SB)
r' M U' R U r U' r (8) (SB)
U2 R' D R U' R U R' U R' D' R (12) (CMLL)
M U M' U2 M U' M' U2 M U2 M' (11) (LSE)

Next: L' B2 R B2 R U2 L D2 R' B2 U' F' D2 U R U R2 D' R


----------



## Brest (Jan 5, 2014)

Renslay said:


> Next: L' B2 R B2 R U2 L D2 R' B2 U' F' D2 U R U R2 D' R



z2
F L' R2' D'
U' R2 U y R2 U' R2
L' U L y'
R' U2 R U' R U R' U' R2 U R
U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U2 R U' R' U' R U2

Next: F D2 B' U2 R2 B2 F L2 F D2 B' L2 U' L R' F D2 F2 U L' D


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 5, 2014)

Brest said:


> Next: F D2 B' U2 R2 B2 F L2 F D2 B' L2 U' L R' F D2 F2 U L' D



Premove = R2
R' B' U' F2 L2 U' F *// EOL*
D2 R' D2 U' R2 U2 L2 U R' U' R' *// Right block*
L2 U2 L' D U L' U L U2 D' *// Solved*
R2 *// Undo premove*
29 HTM

NEXT = D2 F' R2 U2 B D2 U2 L2 B R2 B2 U L' F' R B D2 L' F' U'


----------



## Attila (Jan 6, 2014)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT = D2 F' R2 U2 B D2 U2 L2 B R2 B2 U L' F' R B D2 L' F' U'


U F L2 U' D L D 
L2 U2 R B2 
D' F B' L
U2 D' B2 F U D' L' R2 U' D' L2 U'


Next: L' F2 R B2 L' B2 U2 F2 D2 F2 R U L2 B' D F2 L2 U' B' U2 L'


----------



## Renslay (Jan 6, 2014)

Attila said:


> Next: L' F2 R B2 L' B2 U2 F2 D2 F2 R U L2 B' D F2 L2 U' B' U2 L'



43 STM

y' z
R' F' r' F' r B2 r B (8) (FB)
R U' R' r2 U' r U' r2 M' U R' (11) (SB) 
U2 r' U' R U' r' U2 R (8) (CMLL)
U2 M' U2 M U' M U M' U2 M' U' M U2 M U2 M' (16) (LSE)

Nice F2B+CMLL, aweful LSE. 

Next: D U' R2 D U2 F2 R2 U' L2 R' F D' B L D' B2 L2 F2 D'


----------



## Brest (Jan 6, 2014)

Renslay said:


> Next: D U' R2 D U2 F2 R2 U' L2 R' F D' B L D' B2 L2 F2 D'



D' M D2 M' D F M' U2
D2 R D R2 D
x' U' R' U' R
F' R U R' U R U2 R' F
U' R B

Next: U2 R B2 U2 B2 R F2 L D2 R' F2 D L D2 U' B' R2 F' U B' F2


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 6, 2014)

Renslay said:


> Next: L' F2 R B2 L' B2 U2 F2 D2 F2 R U L2 B' D F2 L2 U' B' U2 L'
> 
> 43 STM
> 
> ...



Indeed. I found this nice start :
Premove = L2 :
L' R B R D' F
R' U R L U L U2 R' U2 L
F2L -1 slot + EO in 16 moves but no good ending.


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 7, 2014)

Brest said:


> Next: U2 R B2 U2 B2 R F2 L D2 R' F2 D L D2 U' B' R2 F' U B' F2



F' R D U' L B' *// EOL*
U L' U R2 U (D2 L' U L D2 [L' U' L) L' U L' = L2] U2 L'
R' U2 R U' L' U2 *// All but 3 corners*
B L B' R' B L' B' *// Solved*
32 HTM

NEXT = R' D' B L B' D2 R U' F B2 U' F2 U D R2 F2 R2 D F2 D'


----------



## Renslay (Jan 7, 2014)

Brest said:


> Next: U2 R B2 U2 B2 R F2 L D2 R' F2 D L D2 U' B' R2 F' U B' F2



42 STM.

y' z'
r F B' R' B' R B' (7) (FB)
U r U2 r U r' U2 r' M U r (11) (SB)
U' R' U' R U' R' U R' D' R U R' D R2 (14) (CMLL)
M U' M' U M U M' U2 M2 U2 (10) (LSE)

Next:
U B2 L2 D2 F2 L2 U B2 R2 D' F2 L' B D' U B' R2 U' L2 F2 R'


----------



## Brest (Jan 7, 2014)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT = R' D' B L B' D2 R U' F B2 U' F2 U D R2 F2 R2 D F2 D'



F' R u' R
U2 R' U R U' L' U2 L
L U L' U' L U2 L'
R' U' R U R' U R U' R U R'
U r' U' R U M'
R' U' R U' R' U R F U' R' U2 R U F'



Renslay said:


> Next:
> U B2 L2 D2 F2 L2 U B2 R2 D' F2 L' B D' U B' R2 U' L2 F2 R'



R' F' R F' R' U' R2 u R'
U' F R' U' R
U' R U' R' F' U'
r' L' U L U' F r
y R2' D' R U2 R' D R U2 R

Next: R2 F' U2 L2 U2 F' R2 D2 F D2 F L' U L U' F2 U' L' B' F2 U2


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 7, 2014)

Brest said:


> Next: R2 F' U2 L2 U2 F' R2 D2 F D2 F L' U L U' F2 U' L' B' F2 U2



Premove = R U'
L U2 B' D2 L D R2 *// (7) EOL + Left block* 
U L' U2 L' U L2 U' L' *// (14) F2L done* 
L R' U' R U' R' U' L' U' R U' L U' L' U' *// (28) ZZLL Pi*
R U' *// (30) Undo premove*
30 HTM

NEXT = F2 D F2 R2 B2 D L2 D' L2 F2 R2 F' U2 L B' D' U2 F L B' D'


----------



## Brest (Jan 7, 2014)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT = F2 D F2 R2 B2 D L2 D' L2 F2 R2 F' U2 L B' D' U2 F L B' D'



x2
U r' D' R U2 x
D' B' U2 R U2 R' U2 R
y' U2 R' U' R
d' L U L'
U r U R U' r' F R2' F' R U2 R U2 R'

Next: L D2 L2 U2 R B2 R D2 B2 U2 B2 L B' U2 B' U2 L' D R' F' U'


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 8, 2014)

Brest said:


> Next: L D2 L2 U2 R B2 R D2 B2 U2 B2 L B' U2 B' U2 L' D R' F' U'



Premove = R'
F R2 D U' L' U2 B *// EOL*
L' U [L U (U' L = L2] U R2 U' L' U R2) L U L2 R2 U' L' U L U L' *// Left block (3-corner cycle)*
U' R' U R' U' R2 U' R2 U *// Right block - Solved*
R' *// Undo premove*
36 HTM

NEXT = B2 R D2 L F2 U2 R2 U2 L R F' R' B R D2 B' U2 B R D


----------



## Egide (Jan 8, 2014)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT = B2 R D2 L F2 U2 R2 U2 L R F' R' B R D2 B' U2 B R D



y’ x2 U F’ L’ U R’ F’ R2 D2 // EOLine
U2 R’ L U2 L2 R’ U R’ U L // Left Block
U R U R’ U’ R’ U2 R U’ R’ // Right Block
U’ L’ U L2 F2 L’ U2 L’ U2 L F2 U2 L’ U L U // ZZ-a

44 HTM

Next: R D' L D R' L F2 R2 U F' L U2 R2 D2 L' D B2 D R' L D2 L' F' B2 R'


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 8, 2014)

Egide said:


> Next: R D' L D R' L F2 R2 U F' L U2 R2 D2 L' D B2 D R' L D2 L' F' B2 R'



Premove = R'
R' F' L B' *// EOL*
U L R U L' U L' U' L' R2 U L *// Left block*
U' R' U R2 U' R' U
D' L D R D' L' D *// 3-corner cycle*
U R U2 *// Right block - Solved*
R' *// Undo premove*
34 HTM

NEXT = L2 U2 R2 B2 U' L2 B2 D' F2 L2 B2 R B' R F2 L F L D' F' U


----------



## notfeliks (Jan 8, 2014)

Egide said:


> Next: R D' L D R' L F2 R2 U F' L U2 R2 D2 L' D B2 D R' L D2 L' F' B2 R'



y x // inspection
D' L D' R2 D' // cross
R U' R' // F2L 1
L' U2 L // F2L 2
d' R U R' d L U' L' // F2L 3
d' R U R' // F2L 4
y' x' R2 U' R' U R' F' R U F U' F R' F' // LL

36 HTM

Next: R2 F' B2 D' R F2 B' R F' U' L2 U2 F2 R L D2 B2 L B2 U2 F2


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 8, 2014)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT = L2 U2 R2 B2 U' L2 B2 D' F2 L2 B2 R B' R F2 L F L D' F' U



L U' R' B D R' *// EOL*
D' R' U' R D *// Left block*
L2 U2 L [U' (U2 = U] L' D' L U2 L' D [L) L = L2] U L' U2 L U2 *// Solved (3 corner cycle)*
27 HTM

NEXT = R2 F' B2 D' R F2 B' R F' U' L2 U2 F2 R L D2 B2 L B2 U2 F2


----------



## cowabunga (Jan 8, 2014)

y'
D' L R F' R D' r' F
U R' U R' U2 R' U' R U R'
U' R U R' U' R' F R F'
M U' R U' r' U' M' U r U r'
U2 M2 U r2 U2 M U2 M'

Next: B2 D2 L2 B2 U2 L2 U' L2 U' B2 U F' U' R2 B2 D F2 L' F' R' D'


----------



## Brest (Jan 8, 2014)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT = L2 U2 R2 B2 U' L2 B2 D' F2 L2 B2 R B' R F2 L F L D' F' U



R2 B2 // premove

U' R2 U (1) R' U' R' // 2x2x3
L (2) D L' // EO
D F' D2 F' D' F' D2 // L4C
R2 B2 // premove

insert @ (1) F' L F R' F' L' F R
insert @ (2) R2 D L' D' R2 D L D'

U' R2 U F' L F R' F' L' F U' R' L R2 D L' D' R2 D2 F' D2 F' D' F' D2 R2 B2 (27)




notfeliks said:


> Next: R2 F' B2 D' R F2 B' R F' U' L2 U2 F2 R L D2 B2 L B2 U2 F2



L2 F2 U // pseudo 2x2x2
B' D' B D R // square +more
D F' D B // F2L-1
F' D2 R' U' R U D2 F2 R2 F' // finish




cowabunga said:


> Next: B2 D2 L2 B2 U2 L2 U' L2 U' B2 U F' U' R2 B2 D F2 L' F' R' D'



x' L U L D2 M' F' // Xcross
L' U2 r' U L U' r // 2nd pair
R' U R U' R' U' R // 3rd pair
y' R' U R // 4th pair
U R' U2 R2 U R U' R' U R U R2 U' R' U // RULL


Next: D' F2 U L2 B2 D2 B2 U R2 D' R2 B' L F2 U R' D2 F L R2 D2


----------



## Renslay (Jan 8, 2014)

Brest said:


> Next: D' F2 U L2 B2 D2 B2 U R2 D' R2 B' L F2 U R' D2 F L R2 D2



47 STM.

z'
R2 U r R F' M r' B' (8) (FB)
r2 U' r M' U r U M' U' r (10) (pseudo SB)
U F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' (11) (CMLL)
U' R U' r' U' M' U r U r' (10) (EO)
U M2 U u2 M' u2 M' R' (8) (LSE + fixing SB)

Not my usual solution... Couldn't find better F2B with my usual color scheme.

Next: F D2 B2 D2 U2 R2 U2 F' R2 F' L2 R' D R B U L' B U F' R2


----------



## TDM (Jan 8, 2014)

I'm going to start putting more time into my 3x3 example solves now to find better F2L tricks. My F2L is by far the weakest part of my solves at the moment.


Renslay said:


> F D2 B2 D2 U2 R2 U2 F' R2 F' L2 R' D R B U L' B U F' R2


x2 // Inspection
R B R2 D' F' L D' // EOL (7/7)
R2 L U2 R' // F2L-1 (4/11)
L' U' L2 // F2L-2 (3/14)
U2 L R' U2 R // F2L-3 (5/19)
U2 L' U' L U2 // WV setup (5/24)
r' F M' U' R U' R' U2 R // WVLS (9/33)
U M2 U' M2 U' M' U2 M2 U2 M' // PLL (10/43)

Next: D F2 U B2 D' L2 F2 L2 F2 D R2 B' U2 B' R F U' L D' R2 U'


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 9, 2014)

TDM said:


> Next: D F2 U B2 D' L2 F2 L2 F2 D R2 B' U2 B' R F U' L D' R2 U'



R F2 D2 (B' R F' R' B R [F R') R F = F2] L' D' *// EOL + 3-corner cycle*
L R' U R U2 R *// Right block*
L' U L' U L2 U L U L U' L' U2 L U *// Left block - Solved*
32 HTM

NEXT = R2 D2 L U' R2 B' U2 R' U' R2 U2 R' B2 R B2 D2 F2 R U2 D2


----------



## irontwig (Jan 9, 2014)

L R' B' L2 D' L U L' D L D2 L' U L2 U2 L D' U' L' U' L U L' U L D (26)

L R' B' [EO]
L'.D2 [2x2x2]
U L' U L2 U2 L D' [Pseudo F2L-1]
U' L' U' L U L' U L D [Leaving three corners]

.=L' D' L U L' D L U'

Next: U' B F L B U' R L2 F L F2 L R U L B R' F2 U B R2 U' R' U R


----------



## Brest (Jan 9, 2014)

irontwig said:


> Next: U' B F L B U' R L2 F L F2 L R U L B R' F2 U B R2 U' R' U R



U' L' U' L' // pseudo 2x2x2

switch to (i)
L // 2x2x2
U R U R' // square
F2 U2 R2 U // pseudo 2x2x2 / EO (premove U')
F R F' R2 F2 R2 F' // L3C

skeleton on (s)
U' L' U' L' U F R2 F2 R2 (1) F R' F' U' R2 U2 F2 R U' R' U' L'

insert @ (1) D2 F U2 F' D2 F U2 F'

U' L' U' L' U F R2 F2 R2 D2 F U2 F' D2 F U2 R' F' U' R2 U2 F2 R U' R' U' L' (27)


Next: B2 U2 R2 U' F2 R2 U L2 D2 B2 U' F' L U F R2 D L' F2 D2 R'


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 10, 2014)

Brest said:


> Next: B2 U2 R2 U' F2 R2 U L2 D2 B2 U' F' L U F R2 D L' F2 D2 R'



R U2 B' L2 D *// EOL*
R' L U' L' U' L' U2 L2 U L *// Left block*
R U R' U' R2 D R' U' R D' U *// F2L on left*
U R' D' R U' R' D *// 3-corner cycle*
32 HTM

NEXT = B R2 U2 F2 U2 R2 U2 B' R2 F2 L2 D F D' R' D2 B' D L R2 F2


----------



## Renslay (Jan 10, 2014)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT = B R2 U2 F2 U2 R2 U2 B' R2 F2 L2 D F D' R' D2 B' D L R2 F2



36 STM.

z
D' U' B R2 U M2 F' (7) (FB)
U' r2 U2 M' U' R U' M2 U r (10) (pseudo-SB)
U2 x' D R2 U' R' U R U' R2' D' R U l' (13) (CMLL)
U R' E2 M E2 M' (6) (LSE + fix SB)

Next: R' F2 R' U2 R B2 F2 D2 F R' U' F2 U2 R2 F R' D F2


----------



## irontwig (Jan 13, 2014)

F D2 R2 D2 R' F B U F' U' B2 U F U2 F' D2 U2 R' F R2 F' U2 F' U F R2 D' (27)

F D2 R2 D2 R' B' FU' F' D2 [Pseudo 2x2x3+2 pairs]
U2 R' F R2 F' U2 F' U F R2 D' [Leaving three corners]

.=B2 U F' U' B2 U F U'

Next: R L' F2 U R L' U' D B2 D' B2 F2 R2 L' F' U2 R' F' D U' L R D B2 U


----------



## Renslay (Jan 13, 2014)

irontwig said:


> Next: R L' F2 U R L' U' D B2 D' B2 F2 R2 L' F' U2 R' F' D U' L R D B2 U



One of my bests. Really good F2B (11 moves!), decent CMLL, really good LSE!

27 STM (30 HTM).

It would be a really good FMC result as well! (At last for me.)

y x2
U f' R' f2 r' F (6) (FB)
r F R2 F' R (5) (SB)
U R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 *r2 x'* (10) (CMLL, move cancellation: R L M' = r2 x')
U' M U' M U2 M2 (6) (LSE)


Next: R2 F2 D2 B L2 R2 B2 F' D2 L2 F D B' R B2 U2 L2 D U2 L2


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 14, 2014)

Great !



Renslay said:


> Next: R2 F2 D2 B L2 R2 B2 F' D2 L2 F D B' R B2 U2 L2 D U2 L2



L R' U L R' F R D *// EOL*
U' L U2 L U2 R (*) U' R' U L U L' U2 R' *// F2L - All but 4 corners*

(*) = R2 D R' U' R D' R' L U R' U' L' U // 2x 3-corner cycle
32 HTM

NEXT = R2 F' U2 L2 F U2 R2 F' L2 R2 B2 D' B' L2 U F' D' R' B' L2 D2


----------



## irontwig (Jan 14, 2014)

B D' B D2 R B L2 F' U B' U' B2 D F U2 F' D' F U2 F U' B' U B F' U2 L2 R2 F2 (29)

B D' B D2 R B L2 [Pseudo 2x2x3]
F' U B' U'[Pseudo F2L-1]
B2.F2 U' B' U B F' U2 [Leaving three corners]
L2 R2 F2 [Pseudoness]

.=D F U2 F' D' F U2 F'

Next: U F2 U2 D B2 L D F2 U2 R B' F L B2 D2 R F U' R2 L' U' B' U2 L R2


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 14, 2014)

irontwig said:


> Next: U F2 U2 D B2 L D F2 U2 R B' F L B2 D2 R F U' R2 L' U' B' U2 L R2



D' B2 F L' U' L' *// 222 block*
B' R2 B D (*) R U2 R' D' R' U R U2 R2 *// many blocks*
U' F' L F L' U' R' U2 *// All but 3 corners*

(*) = D' R' U R D R' U' R
32 HTM

NEXT = F2 L2 F2 U' B2 F2 L2 B2 R2 D L2 R D' F L2 B D' F L' F2 L'


----------



## TDM (Jan 14, 2014)

Pyjam said:


> F2 L2 F2 U' B2 F2 L2 B2 R2 D L2 R D' F L2 B D' F L' F2 L'


z' y // Inspection
r' u // F2B-1 (2/2)
U M F // F2B-2 (3/5)
R' U2 R U R2 // F2B-3 (5/10)
U' M U2 R U' R' // F2B-4 (6/16)
L U L' U' L U' L' // CMLL (7/23)
U' M U M2 U2 M U2 M2 U' M' U2 M' // LSE (12/35)

wat, I'm never that efficient, especially with Roux.

Next: F' U2 R2 U2 R2 F D2 L2 B' D2 B R' U' R' B R U' R D U2 R


----------



## Phillip1847 (Jan 17, 2014)

> F' U2 R2 U2 R2 F D2 L2 B' D2 B R' U' R' B R U' R D U2 R



x2 U' L R' U' R // stuff
D2 L2 y U B L' U' L F U B' // lots of pairs
D2 B L' U L y // permuting a lot of pairs , one edge flipped 
B' D' R2 B U B' R U' R2 U D B // Edges + 1 corner
y' x' L' U' L D' L' U L D // corner 3 cycle.
40 HTM
I had to consult the use of cubexplorer for the edges+ corner. I tried this so many times that I have the scramble in muscle memory.

Next scramble: F2 U2 B L B R D R' F2 U2 L2 D B2 D' B2 R U' L2 U' B' U F2 U' L2 D2


----------



## irontwig (Jan 17, 2014)

L2 B [EO]
D' F2 U' [2x2x2]
L' D' L D [2x2x3]
B2 L B2 [F2L-1]
D L' D' L D L D' [Leaving three corners] 
B L' F' L B' L' F L2 [Corner comm] (27)

Well, that was easy.

Next: B' D2 B' R' F' D F B2 R' F2 R F' R' D2 R L F' R2 F' U B2 R D F D


----------



## Renslay (Jan 17, 2014)

Phillip1847 said:


> Next scramble: F2 U2 B L B R D R' F2 U2 L2 D B2 D' B2 R U' L2 U' B' U F2 U' L2 D2



36 STM.

y2 z
U' F' D' U' R' r2 F (7) (FB)
R U' R' r' U' R U' r U' R' (10) (SB)
U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R (8) (CMLL)
U' M' U2 M' U M2 U M U2 M U2 (11) (LSE)

Next: U2 B' R2 U B' D' F' D' L' F2 R D2 R D2 F2 L2 B2


----------



## cowabunga (Jan 17, 2014)

34 STM

y'
r' F M' U2 r U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R
U R' F R F' U2 F' U2 F
M2 U' M U M' U M' U M' U2 M' U' M2 U2

Next: D' U2 B2 D R2 B2 L2 U F2 D U2 L' B' U2 B R2 F L' U2 F2


----------



## Atharv Goel (Jan 17, 2014)

L2 R2 U R2 B2 D F2 U F2 D B' D' U2 R D2 R B2 R2 B' R2

Inspection: z' x
X Cross: L R2 D' L Uw' R U R
2nd pair: y' R U2 R'
3rd pair: U L' U L U' L' U' L
4th pair: R' U' R U2 R' U' R
OLL: U2 F R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F2
PLL: R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 U'

Next: L' R2 B2 R' U D2 F U F' R2 D2 B D2 U F2 U' B U2 F2 R2 B' L R' U2 B'


----------



## Renslay (Jan 17, 2014)

Atharv Goel said:


> Next: L' R2 B2 R' U D2 F U F' R2 D2 B D2 U F2 U' B U2 F2 R2 B' L R' U2 B'



39 STM.

z
F (U D') B U' R2 U2 F2 (7) (FB)
r' U' r2 F R2 F' R2 U r' (9) (SB)
U' R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' (10) (CMLL)
U' M U M' U' M U2 M' U M u2 M u2 (13) (LSE)

Next: D F U' L2 F' R' D2 L' F2 B D' B2 U' F2 R2 D2 L2 B2 U' R2 D'


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 19, 2014)

Pyjam said:


> D' B2 F L' U' L' *// 222 block*
> B' R2 B D (*) R U2 R' D' R' U R U2 R2 *// many blocks*
> U' F' L F L' U' R' U2 *// All but 3 corners*
> 
> ...



May I ask what is the purpose of doing the (*) thing?


----------



## TDM (Jan 19, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> May I ask what is the purpose of doing the (*) thing?


It's called an insertion, and is a technique used in FMC. Here, his solve leaves him with just 3 corners left. He can then insert a commutator anywhere to solve those three corners. He specifically chooses to insert it in a place that will cancel moves (i.e. his solution contains R R, which becomes R2) and therefore his solution will have even less moves than if he inserted the commutator in a different place in his solve.


Renslay said:


> D F U' L2 F' R' D2 L' F2 B D' B2 U' F2 R2 D2 L2 B2 U' R2 D'


x2 // Inspection
R' F R [U' D] F D' L2 D // fail EOL (8/8)
U' R2 U2 R' U L' // F2L-1 (6/14)
R2 U' R' U R // F2L-2 (5/19)
L' U2 L d R' U' R // F2L-3 (7/26)
d R' U' R // F2L-4 (4/30)
U R U2 R' U' R U' R2 U2 R U R' U R // COLL (14/44)
M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 // EPLL (7/51)

Next: R L B2 R2 F' U' F' L D' R2 U2 L2 B2 U' F2 U2 B2 U' L2


----------



## Renslay (Jan 19, 2014)

TDM said:


> x2 // Inspection
> R' F R [U' D] F D' L2 D // fail EOL (8/8)
> U' R2 U2 R' U L' // F2L-1 (6/14)
> R2 U' R' U R // F2L-2 (5/19)
> ...



Wrong again.


----------



## TDM (Jan 19, 2014)

Renslay said:


> Wrong again.


Fixed. It was a typo in the first half of the COLL.


----------



## Phillip1847 (Jan 20, 2014)

TDM said:


> Next: R L B2 R2 F' U' F' L D' R2 U2 L2 B2 U' F2 U2 B2 U' L2




U' * U2 L' U /F R F'/ D2 B2 //EO block + insertion
L U L' U L' // square
U' F' U F' // Ruins EO, makes pair
R U' R' y' U' R U R' (U') // solve all edges and a corner
(U') B' U F' U' B U F // 3 Cycle

Insert at * : y2 z' R U R' D R U' R' D' z y2
41 HTM
Woohoo! The insertion took forever. it was my first time trying it. It didn't cancel any moves, but it saved 3 or 4 because of the conjugation needed at the end. I finally used no computers this time 
Thanks for the easy scramble. 
Here is a random one: F' L2 F' R' D' L' U' R F U' L D2 F U2 F2 L U' B2 L' D' L2 U B' U' B


----------



## AlexCube (Jan 20, 2014)

Ok, my first 

Cross: F R F2 U
1st pair: z2 L U' L' U2 R' U' R
2nd pair: U' L' U L R U R'
3rd pair: U2 y R' U R U y R U R2 F R F'
4th pair: y R U R' U' R U R2 F R F' 
OLL: U2 f R U R' U' f'
PLL: U y2 R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R'

64 moves

Next: R2 L' D2 L2 B L' F' B' L D' R F2 R D2 F2 L2 D2 L' B2 U2 B2


----------



## the super cuber (Jan 21, 2014)

AlexCube said:


> Next: R2 L' D2 L2 B L' F' B' L D' R F2 R D2 F2 L2 D2 L' B2 U2 B2



cross: y2 L F' U R U' L' F2 z2
1st pair:R U' R' U y' L' U L
2nd pair: R U2 R' U2 R U R2
3rd pair: U2 R y' U L' U L y'
4th pair: U' L' U' L U' L' U L
OLL: U R U2 R' U' R U' R'
PLL: U2 R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U

next B2 F U2 B2 D2 R2 B' U2 B U2 R F2 D' R2 D' F' L' U' R B2


----------



## Phillip1847 (Jan 22, 2014)

> B2 F U2 B2 D2 R2 B' U2 B U2 R F2 D' R2 D' F' L' U' R B2


z2 L' D' F R D B //EO
U' D R2 E B2 E2 F E R' // CO
F2 U2 D L2 D' L2 D2 M' U2 M U2// separation
z M' U2 M U2 z' y' L2 U2 L2 U2 L2 //E layer
U' D' R' U' F2 U2 L B2 L' U2 F2 U R D' //Bottom layer parity fix & corner permutation on U
M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 M' U //PLL
57 STM

Next: L2 F2 R2 U L F L' D L' F R' B2 U2 B2 U L D L U2 R' F2 R2 B2 R2 B2


----------



## irontwig (Jan 22, 2014)

D F L' U B' U2 R' B' D2 L' U' L R' F L2 F' R D' R2 D L' D' R2 D F' U F' L (28)

D F L' U B' U2 R' B' D2 [2x2x3]
L U'.F' U F' L [Leaving three edges and three corners]

.=U L2 U' L R' F L2 F' R L':
:= L D' R2 D L' D' R2 D

Insertion Finder gives a 26 move total, but the insertions are too weird.

Next: B2 F2 D L2 D U L2 B2 L2 U' F2 U' B2 F' R' B' R' D2 U L2 D F


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 22, 2014)

irontwig said:


> Next: B2 F2 D L2 D U L2 B2 L2 U' F2 U' B2 F' R' B' R' D2 U L2 D F



Hopefully I didn't screw up the scramble.

Cross on D:
D' F L B2 L2 F' L2 (fail cross)

D' L U L' D L U' L' (1st pair)

y L' U L U2 L U' L' (2nd)

y U' L' U' L U' y' L' U' L (3rd)

U' R U2 R' U R U' R' (4th)

U' F R U R' U' F' U2 l' U' L U' L' U L U' L' U2 l (terrible OLL)

R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 L R (PLL)

Next: B F D U F D' B D' U2 B2 U R' B' F2 L' B' F D' U R D L' R2 D2 U' B L' R' U F2


----------



## AmazingCuber (Jan 22, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Hopefully I didn't screw up the scramble.



You can check that using alg.garron.us


----------



## ajayd (Jan 22, 2014)

B F D U F D' B D' U2 B2 U R' B' F2 L' B' F D' U R D L' R2 D2 U' B L' R' U F2
1.Inspection: y2 z2
2. Cross: U L R' B2 L F' L' D' (8)
3. F2L: F U' F U L' U' L(7) d' U2 R U' R' F R' F' U R (10) d U2 R U' R' F' U' F (8) Total F2L:33
4. OLL: r U' r' U' r U r' y' R' U R (11)
5: PLL: U R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U (16)
Total: 60 Moves(Average Move count?)
Next scramble: U' F2 U' R2 L2 U F2 R2 U2 B2 U R' D2 L U B F2 D' R2 F


----------



## TDM (Jan 22, 2014)

ajayd said:


> Total: 60 Moves(Average Move count?)
> Next scramble: U' F2 U' R2 L2 U F2 R2 U2 B2 U R' D2 L U B F2 D' R2 F


I think that's a little above the average movecount for CFOP; some people are more than that and some are less.

x2 y' // Inspection
L' F [U D'] R2 F D2 B2 // EOL (7/7)
[M' x'] U2 M F2 M' // F2L-1 (5/12)
L U L U2 L U' L' // F2L-2 (7/19)
U R' U R U2 R U' R2 // F2L-3 (8/27)
U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // WVLS (14/41)
d F' U' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 // PLL (13/54)
Not good at all, but I got 64 moves with Blue front... EOL+1 was good (6+5 moves), then everything sucked from there.

Next: R2 B2 D2 L2 U B2 L2 F2 D' L2 D' R U' R2 U' L2 D2 F U B F2


----------



## Renslay (Jan 22, 2014)

TDM said:


> Next: R2 B2 D2 L2 U B2 L2 F2 D' L2 D' R U' R2 U' L2 D2 F U B F2



37 STM.

x' y
B' L2 B' D' U r' U2 r' F (9 - FB)
U F R2 F' U' R' U' M' x (8 - pseudo SB with some move cancellations)
U' L U L F' L' F (7 - CMLL)
U M' U M U M' U M U B2 M' B2 R2 (13 - LSE, couldn't find any better)

Next: F L2 D2 F' L2 B2 F' R2 F L2 F' D F2 L' U L2 B2 L R2 B L'


----------



## irontwig (Jan 23, 2014)

L2 B R' B' L2 B R U2 R' F R2 D2 L2 U' R' U L2 U' R2 D' U R2 F2 R2 F' D' U B' U2 (29)

27 STM.

:B U2 R' F R2 D [Pseudo 2x2x3]
U' D.R D' U [EO]
R2 F2 R2 F' [Leaving four corners]
D' U B' U2 [Pseudoness]

.=U L2 U' R' U L2 U' R
:=L2 B R' B' L2 B R B'

Next: D2 F2 L' F2 U2 B2 R F2 L F2 L' D2 L F' D' B' L' F D2 L D2 R


----------



## Brest (Jan 23, 2014)

irontwig said:


> Next: D2 F2 L' F2 U2 B2 R F2 L F2 L' D2 L F' D' B' L' F D2 L D2 R



y x2
F R F R' L' U2 L'
y R U R' U' R U R'
L U L'
y' U2 R U2 R' U' R U2 y R U' R' F'
r U R' U' r' F R F' U2

Next: R2 U F2 D' B2 U F2 L2 U2 F2 D' R2 B' L D' B D L' F' D U'


----------



## irontwig (Jan 23, 2014)

U L U2 L' D L U2 L' B U2 F' D2 B' U2 L2 U L U' B' L F' L' B L' F B2 U2 (27)

U D B U2 F' D2 [2x2x2+2 pairs]

Switch to inverse:
U2 B2 [Pseudo F2L-1]
F' L2 F L' U L' U' L2 [Leaving five corners]

Skeleton:
U*D B U2 F' D2 B' U2 L2 U L U'.L F' L2 F B2 U2

.=B' L F' L' B L F L'
*=L U2 L' D L U2 L' D'

Next: B2 D' L2 D2 R2 B2 U2 R2 B2 U R2 B2 R F L R2 B F L' F' D F


----------



## Phillip1847 (Jan 24, 2014)

y'
U2 L F B D B' //EO (6/6)
L2 D' L' //E edges (3/9)
L F2 U' L' F2 D' L F2 // CO (7/17)
D' F2 R2 U L2 U' L2 U' S' U2 S //Separate (11/28)
z' x' M' U2 M U2 z // E layer (4/32)
M2 U2 M2 z2 //Parity (3/35)
F2 U F2 U2 R2 D R2 // Pseudo - J perm (7/42)
z2 U' M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 M' //Z perm (10/52)

I like this experimental method.

Next: D R2 F U2 R' D F2 D' F2 U2 L' U' R' D2 R2 U2 F2 U R' B2 R B2 D2 F2 R'


----------



## Cuber9991 (Jan 24, 2014)

Phillip1847 said:


> Next: D R2 F U2 R' D F2 D' F2 U2 L' U' R' D2 R2 U2 F2 U R' B2 R B2 D2 F2 R'



58 STM

x2
R' F D L' D R
y L U2 L' U2 L U' L'
y' U R U2 R' F' U2 F
U' L U L' R' U R
U2 L U L' U2 L U' L'
R U R' U R d' R U' R' F'
U' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U2

Next: B' U2 B' L2 F U2 B R2 D2 F2 R' D2 L U R2 F D2 B U F2 U'


----------



## Phillip1847 (Jan 24, 2014)

> B' U2 B' L2 F U2 B R2 D2 F2 R' D2 L U R2 F D2 B U F2 U'


D' U' R' F' B' U B //4/2 EO
R L' D' L'
U2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R
D2 R2 U' S U2 S' 
R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 L2 U2 L2 U2 L2
U' D2 R2 U2 F2 U F2 U R2 F2 U2 F2
M S U' S2 U M2 D2 S' M
Next: L' D B' L2 D R' U F2 D L F D B2 R2 F2 L B2 L D L2 B2 U' B2 D' R'


----------



## Brest (Jan 24, 2014)

Phillip1847 said:


> Next: L' D B' L2 D R' U F2 D L F D B2 R2 F2 L B2 L D L2 B2 U' B2 D' R'



y2
R D r R2' U2 l
U2 L' U L U' L' U' L
R' U R' F R F' R
y U R2' F R F' U R
l' U2 R' D2 R U2 R' D2 R2

Next: D2 L B2 L2 D2 R D2 L' U2 L D F' U2 F U' R B' R U2 B' R


----------



## Phillip1847 (Jan 24, 2014)

D' F2 R2 F //EO + Accidental Roux block
y2 //changing methods
M U' R U r' U' r
U M2' R U' R'
U L' B2 R D' B2 L B' R' U' B
M' U B2 M' U M' U' M' U' M2 U B2 U' M

Next : F2 R2 B2 U' R2 D2 L2 B2 R2 B L' D L F D B' D2 R2 U


----------



## Brest (Jan 24, 2014)

Phillip1847 said:


> Next : F2 R2 B2 U' R2 D2 L2 B2 R2 B L' D L F D B' D2 R2 U



x2
F L' u' R2
U r U2 R2' U' R2 U' r'
y' U' R U R' U' R U R'
U2 R' U R y' R U2 R'
L U2 L' U' L U L'
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' F' U

Next: R2 D2 B2 L2 U R2 D' L2 F2 D' F L U' L' F2 U2 B U2 L' F D


----------



## irontwig (Jan 24, 2014)

D R2 F B2 R' U' B2 U2 L' R' B2 R B' L B R' B2 R U' L' D L U2 L' D' U2 L' F2 (28)

D R2 F R' [Pseudo 2x2x3]
R B2 R' [Some EO+pair]
U' B2 U2 [Pseudo F2L-1]
L' B L B'.U [Leaving five corners]
L'*U2 L' F2 [Pseudoness]

.=B L' B' R' B L:B' R
:=L' B R B' L B R' B'
*=L U2 L' D L U2 L' D'


Next: D' B2 R2 U' R2 F2 D R2 D' L2 U2 R2 B2 U' B' U L D B L' D' F


----------



## notfeliks (Jan 24, 2014)

irontwig said:


> Next: D' B2 R2 U' R2 F2 D R2 D' L2 U2 R2 B2 U' B' U L D B L' D' F



x2 y // Inspection
D' r U' M D2 R' D // Cross
U D' L' U' L D // F2L 1
U2 y R U' R2 U R // F2L 2
d' L' U' L // F2L 3
U' R' U2 R d' R U R' // F2L 4
y x' R U2 L D L' U' L D' L2 U L U2 R' F // LL

45 STM

Next: F' B' D' U2 R' L2 U R' L F2 L2 U' L U2 D2 F' B' L' B' D2 R' L F' B U'


----------



## Phillip1847 (Jan 24, 2014)

R F R' L' B // EO
R2 U' R L2 U L
U2 R U R' U R U2 R' 
z2 U' R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R'
U2 L2 M' U2 M S U2 S'
E B2 E' B2
R' L' U2 R L
U' R' U' F2 U2 L B2 L' U2 F2 U R D2
U L2 F2 D' S2 D B2 R2

inefficent solve this time
really inefficient
Next: D2 B D2 F U R' F2 D2 F R2 U2 F2 U2 F D' F2 L' U F U2 L' D' L2 B' D2


----------



## porkynator (Jan 26, 2014)

CF is fun 

D U2 R F2 R2 L B //Orient corners and 2 edges
D' L' R' F U2 F2 L2 B //Corners and 4 edges
U R' U2 D2 L U' //2 more edges
R2 F U' R2 L2 D B' //2 more edges
L' D' R L' B2 L R' D L' R B2 F R' L D' R L2 //Finish

Next scramble: B2 L2 B U2 L2 R2 B2 U2 R2 D2 B D L' D B2 D2 U L'


----------



## Phillip1847 (Jan 27, 2014)

(L' R2 S R2 S' * L )L U' L2 // Square + edge insertion + pair
F' R' F2 L F' B // cross edges + pair --> square
R F' R y' U' L' U L // Place, EO and some pair setup
U' R' U2 R U' R' U R //Pair
y' R U2 R' U2 R U' R' //Last pair, which happens to leave
U2 L' U R U' L U R' // an anti niklas
* This was originally written as (L' R2) (S R2 S' R2) (R2 L), but it compressed.
44. Not bad for me haha.

Next: U' L2 U' L2 R2 U' B2 D B2 L2 D2 B F2 L2 R D' L F R2 F2 R2


----------



## Brest (Jan 27, 2014)

Phillip1847 said:


> Next: U' L2 U' L2 R2 U' B2 D B2 L2 D2 B F2 L2 R D' L F R2 F2 R2



x L2 F' L U2 L2 U' D x'
U2 R' U' R d' R U R'
y' L U L'
U' R U2 F' r U R' U' r' F
R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 U2

Next: F' D2 L2 F R2 F' D2 B U2 F U2 L2 B' R' B2 F2 D' F' U' B2 L


----------



## Phillip1847 (Jan 27, 2014)

z2
U' F U F' D U' L' B' D L' D // Pair preservation , cross
y U R U' R' // pair 1
L' U L // easy pair 2
L U' L' U' L U' L' U2 R' U' R //wow bad pair
y2 R U' R' y L' U L y' R U' R' //EO + pair setup
y U L' U2 L //WVLS
U' R' U' R U D' R2 U R' U R U' R U' R2 D U' //PLL

Thanks for that scramble. 
Next: R' B' L2 U2 F D2 B2 U F2 D2 R2 D L U' F2 R B' R' D' F' D B R2 F2 L2


----------



## irontwig (Jan 27, 2014)

B D' F' B2 L' U R' F' R' D' F' D' F D F' L D L' D L D2 L' F L' F R2 F' L F (29)

Pretty easy to see what's going on, so I can't be bothered to write out the steps

Next: U L2 U2 B2 U F2 D L2 D' L2 U L2 F2 R' F' D' L R2 B2 D' R'


----------



## TDM (Jan 27, 2014)

irontwig said:


> U L2 U2 B2 U F2 D L2 D' L2 U L2 F2 R' F' D' L R2 B2 D' R'


x2 // Inspection
R D2 F L R2 D // EOL (6/6)
U R U' R' U2 *L'* // F2L-1 (6/12)
*L'* R U2 R' U2 R' U2 R2 // F2L-2 (8-1=7/19)
U R U2 L // F2L-3 (4/23)
U R' U2 R U' R' // F2L-4 (6/29)
U' D' L' D F2 R U R' F2 L2 U' L' U L2 // ZBLL (14/43)

Next: U2 F' D2 R2 B2 U2 B2 D2 B' R2 F' R D L' F L' F2 R B2 F2 U'


----------



## irontwig (Jan 27, 2014)

U2 F' [Pseudo 2x2x2]
L2 D L' D2 [Pseudo 2x2x3]
L' B2 L2 B' [Pseudo F2L-1]
L2 B' L' B D L D' [Pseudo F2L]
B L B' L B L2 B' L [LL]
D2 R D' [Undo pseudoness] (28)

Next: B2 L' U2 R B2 R' F2 L' D2 R2 D2 L' F' L D U' F U2 F2 D2 L2 F'


----------



## Renslay (Jan 29, 2014)

irontwig said:


> Next: B2 L' U2 R B2 R' F2 L' D2 R2 D2 L' F' L D U' F U2 F2 D2 L2 F'



Roux-FMCish: 33 STM (37 HTM)

Pre-move: U'

y2 x
u' B u B' u R' B2 (7 - FB)
U' R2 U R U2 r U' R' (8 - SB / pseudo SB)
y2 U' F R' F' R U R U' R' (9 - CMLL)
M U M' U' M U M' U2 L' (9 - LSE + undo pre-move)

Next: B D2 U2 F' R2 F' R2 D2 L2 F2 U2 R' B2 D' B U F L' D F2 D


----------



## irontwig (Jan 29, 2014)

R B R' B U' B2 R U D' F' U F' L' D' L F U' F' D F U2 L2 D' L D L' U' L' D2 (29)

R B R' B [1st square]
U' B2 [2nd square]
R U D' F' U [Pseudo F2L-1]

Switch to inverse:
D2 L U L D' L' D L2 U' [F2L]
F' D' L' D L F [Leaving three corners]

Skeleton:
R B R' B U' B2 R U D' F' U F' L' D' L D F.U L2 D' L D L' U' L' D2
.=F' D' F U' F' D F U

Next: F2 D2 B2 L' R2 B2 F2 U2 L2 F R' D2 B2 D' F2 U L' B D' U2


----------



## Renslay (Jan 30, 2014)

irontwig said:


> Next: F2 D2 B2 L' R2 B2 F2 U2 L2 F R' D2 B2 D' F2 U L' B D' U2



36 STM.

y' z'
R U B' U' R F' (6 - FB with forcing better SB)
U' R2 U' r' U R2 U M2 U2 r' U' r (12 - pseudo SB)
y x M U R' U' L U2 R U2 R' y (9 - CMLL/COLL)
U' M U2 M' U M U R L2 (9 - LSE + fixing SB)

Next: D2 R2 D' R2 F2 D' L2 F2 D U' L U L2 R U F R' U' R' D'


----------



## Brest (Jan 30, 2014)

Renslay said:


> Next: D2 R2 D' R2 F2 D' L2 F2 D U' L U L2 R U F R' U' R' D'



x' y
D R D' R
y R2' U r U r2' U2 R' U R
U' M2' U' R' F R F'
U' M' U' M' U M2' U' M U' M U M2' U'

Next: F2 D2 L2 B2 D2 R2 D' B2 U' L2 U' B' R U2 R' F U R' F2 U' R2


----------



## Renslay (Jan 30, 2014)

Brest said:


> Next: F2 D2 L2 B2 D2 R2 D' B2 U' L2 U' B' R U2 R' F U R' F2 U' R2



34 STM.

y2 x'
R' B' u B' (4 - FB)
R2 r U R' U2 R2 (6 - pseudo SB)
y2 U' R' D R U' R U' R' U R' D' r (12 - CMLL)
M2 U' M U' M' U' M2 U B2 M B2 L' (12 - LSE + fixing SB)

Next: B2 F2 L' D2 B2 U2 B2 L D2 R' F2 U' L U F2 D' F' U F2 D' F'


----------



## Renslay (Feb 2, 2014)

Renslay said:


> Next: B2 F2 L' D2 B2 U2 B2 L D2 R' F2 U' L U F2 D' F' U F2 D' F'



Bump.

36 STM

z
U' M2 (F2 B2) D' B2 F' (6 - FB with helping SB)
R U' R M U R r U2 R' U' R U R2 U' R' M' U' r (18 - messing around SB to get CMLL skip)
U' M' U' M' U M' U2 M U' M U2 M' (12 - LSE)

I also find a very good (pseudo)F2B, but it leads to a very long CMLL (with a quite good LSE):

35 STM

z
U' M2 F2 B' D' R' (B F') (7 - FB with helping SB)
R2 U M' U' F R2 *F' r* (6 - pseudo SB, F' r y2 R' = x y2 U2)
y2 *R'* U' R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R (14 - CMLL)
M U' M2 U' M2 U2 R L (8 - LSE + fixing pseudo SB)

Maybe someone can find a better ending for it.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Feb 2, 2014)

Renslay said:


> Next: B2 F2 L' D2 B2 U2 B2 L D2 R' F2 U' L U F2 D' F' U F2 D' F'



y x2 Inspection
R D R' D F' L' D2 (8/8)Cross
Y' L U2 L' (5/13) F2L #1
R' U' R2 U2 R' (7/20) F2L #2(WRONG INSERTION)
L' U2 L U L' U' L2 F' L' U2 F (14/34) F2L #3 (Fix F2L #2)
R' U R (3/37) F2L #2 again 
U R U' R' U2 F' U' F (9/46) F2L #4
F' L' U' L U F (6/52) (OLL) (AUF avoided with mirror)
U2 F' U' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 (16/69)(PLL)

Next: U2 F D' B L B2 L2 U2 L2 B2 L2 R F' L' B' D' R B R U2 B L D' L' D


----------



## TDM (Feb 2, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> U2 F D' B L B2 L2 U2 L2 B2 L2 R F' L' B' D' R B R U2 B L D' L' D


x2 // Inspection
R U L' D' B L' D' // EOL (7/7)
R U2 R' U' R U R // F2L-1 (7/14)
U L' U L U2 L2 // F2L-2 (6/20)
U L' U L U L' // F2L-3 (6/26)
U R U R' U2 R U' R' // F2L-4 (8/34)
r U R' U' r' F R F' // OCLL (8/42)
R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U' // PLL (14/56)
Fail

Next: U B2 R2 B2 U R2 D' B2 D2 B2 L2 R B D B R B' D U' R' U'


----------



## Renslay (Feb 3, 2014)

TDM said:


> Next: U B2 R2 B2 U R2 D' B2 D2 B2 L2 R B D B R B' D U' R' U'



37 STM.

y x
M' U' f R' U F2 (6/6 - FB)
M' r2 U r' U r R U2 r U x' (10/16 - SB with move cancellation at the end)
y2 R2 U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2 (9/25 - CMLL)
U' M' U2 M U M' U2 M2 U D2 M' D2 (12/37 - LSE)

Next: L2 B2 L' D2 B2 R' B2 L' D2 U2 L2 F' D' L2 B L2 D2 U' B F


----------



## TDM (Feb 3, 2014)

Renslay said:


> L2 B2 L' D2 B2 R' B2 L' D2 U2 L2 F' D' L2 B L2 D2 U' B F


x2 y // Inspection
U' F' R' L' D' // EOL (5/5)
R U' R U' R2 U R2 // F2L-1 (7/12)
U2 R' U' R U R' // F2L-2 (6/18)
L U' L2 U2 L2 U' L2 // F2L-3 (7/25)
U2 L U2 L' U L U' L' // F2L-4 (8/33)
U R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // OCLL (10/43)
U R' U R' U' R D' R' D R' [U D'] R2 U' R2 D R2 U2 // PLL (17/60)
Fail

Next: D' B2 U F2 D B2 L2 D U2 B2 U B R2 U L2 D' B2 R' D R2


----------



## Renslay (Feb 3, 2014)

TDM said:


> Fail



Why?


----------



## TDM (Feb 4, 2014)

Renslay said:


> Why?


Both solves had a very bad movecount. I usually aim for ~50, sub-55 at least.


----------



## rj (Feb 4, 2014)

TDM said:


> x2 y // Inspection
> U' F' R' L' D' // EOL (5/5)
> R U' R U' R2 U R2 // F2L-1 (7/12)
> U2 R' U' R U R' // F2L-2 (6/18)
> ...


x2
F' R2 F2 B' R2 F 
R2 U' R' U2 R U' R' U2 r' F R
U R U2 R' U2 R U' R'
U2 L U' L' U L U' L' d2 F R' F' R
L' U' L U' L' U L U L F' L' F
U y F R U' R' U' R U R' F' sexysledge
next: U L2 D L2 U' F2 U2 B2 R2 F2 U2 R' B2 F R F' D' L F L2 R'


----------



## TDM (Feb 4, 2014)

rj said:


> Next: U L2 D L2 U' F2 U2 B2 R2 F2 U2 R' B2 F R F' D' L F L2 R'


x2 // Inspection
L2 B' D L D // EOL (5/5)
U' L2 U R // F2L-1 (4/9)
U' R U' L' U2 L U L2 // F2L-2 (8/17)
U' R' D2 R U' R' D2 // F2L-3 (7/24)
L U2 L' U' L U L' // F2L-4 (7/31)
U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // OCLL (11/42)
y' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 L R // PLL (10/52)

Next: D' F U' L2 D F' R L2 B L B2 D2 L2 F' D2 B U2 R2 B2 D2


----------



## Phillip1847 (Feb 6, 2014)

y'
M' U L D' // EO
x' L D' (U) (R') //E layer separate+ force no CO parity
(R) (U) R' U R U2 R' //Sune
z2 U2 R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' // 3 cycle CO
z2 U2 F2 U L2 U L2 // Corner separation
U M' U2 M U2 S U2 S' U M U2 M' // edge separation and first layer permutation skip
F2 U2 F2 U2 F2 // E layer 
U l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 B2 // PLL
56 STM 


Next: L' U R' D' L2 U R D' B2 R' B L D' R2 B2 D2 R U R U' R B U R' D'


----------



## irontwig (Feb 6, 2014)

L2 U R' F' L' D F2 D2 F' D B D' F D2 F2 B U2 B' D F' R2 B' D2 B F' D' (26)

L2 U R' [Square]
F' L' [EO]
B2 U2 B'. [2x2x2]
D2 F' R2 B' D2 B F' D' [Leaving six corners]

.=B U2 B' D:B U2 B' D'
:=D' B' D F2 D' B*D F2
*=B' D' F' D B D' F D

Found the seven corner skeleton L2 U R' F' L B' U2 B2 D2 F2 B' D2 B D' first, but it leads to worse insertions.

Next: F' U2 B2 U2 F L2 D2 F' D' B' D R F D L D2 R' U' B2 R


----------



## Renslay (Feb 8, 2014)

irontwig said:


> Next: F' U2 B2 U2 F L2 D2 F' D' B' D R F D L D2 R' U' B2 R



Roux-FMC, yeah!

30 STM (34 HTM).

y'
L D L' B' L2 B' // FB 6/6
M U R' U2 R' U M' U' R' // pseudo-SB 9/15
B' R B R' U2 R' U2 R // CMLL 8/23
U2 M2 U M U2 r2 R // LSE + fixing SB 7/30

Next: D2 L2 D U2 B2 U' L2 R2 B2 R2 U' L' B' U B D' F' U B D2 R'


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Feb 10, 2014)

Renslay said:


> Next: D2 L2 D U2 B2 U' L2 R2 B2 R2 U' L' B' U B D' F' U B D2 R'



x'
U2 F L R2 B2 D (cross)
U R' U2 R U R' U' R U2 R' U R (first pair)
L U' L' d' R' U R U' R' U' R (Second pair)
d2 R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' (third pair)
y U R U' R' d' (WV setup)
L' U L U L' U' L U' L' U2 L (wv)
U2 M2 U M U2 M' U M2 U2 (PLL)

Next : U2 R2 B' L2 F' U2 F' U2 R2 B' F R' F' U B' R' F' L' D U2 B2


----------



## TDM (Feb 10, 2014)

strakerak said:


> U2 R2 B' L2 F' U2 F' U2 R2 B' F R' F' U B' R' F' L' D U2 B2


x2 y // Inspection
M U' D' x D' F' R' L2 D' // EOL (8/8)
L U2 L' U' R' U' R' // F2L-1 (7/15)
U' L' R' U2 L U L // F2L-2 (7/22)
R U R' U D2 R U' R' D2 // F2L-3 (9/31)
U R U' R' U2 R U' R' // F2L-4 (8/39)
U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R2 U2 R U R' U R // COLL (14/53)
U M2 U M' U2 M U M2 // EPLL (8/61)
:fp

Next: U2 R F U2 R2 F R' U2 F' R2 U B2 L2 B2 D B2 D2 R2 B2 U2


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Feb 10, 2014)

TDM said:


> Next: U2 R F U2 R2 F R' U2 F' R2 U B2 L2 B2 D B2 D2 R2 B2 U2



x'
B' U' R' F R2 U' L2 //cross
U L' U' L U' R' U R //f2l 1
L U' L' U L U L' //f2l 2
d' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' //f2l 3
U R' U R U' R' U' R //f2l 4
U' l' U' l L' U' L U l' U l //Oll (Lol)
U L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U L U' L F L2 U //Pll (Rb)


Next:
R2 F2 R D2 L' D2 R' B2 F2 U2 B L F2 D F D2 B2


----------



## TDM (Feb 10, 2014)

strakerak said:


> R2 F2 R D2 L' D2 R' B2 F2 U2 B L F2 D F D2 B2


x2 y // Inspection
U L B' F L' F D' R D // EOL (9/9)
U L U' M' [x' U2] R // F2L-1 (6/15)
U R U' R' U R // F2-2 (6/21)
U' L' U L U L U2 L2 U L' U' L U' L' // F2L-3 forcing better F2L-4 (14/35)
U L' U2 L U' L' U' L // F2L-4 (8/43)
R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' // OCLL (11/54)
U' l U' R D2 R' U R D2 R2 // PLL (10/64)
I'm getting worse each time... 64 is just horrible

Next: D' R2 U' F2 D' R2 D R2 B2 U' F2 R' D' B F U' F D B' L2 F'


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Feb 11, 2014)

TDM said:


> D' R2 U' F2 D' R2 D R2 B2 U' F2 R' D' B F U' F D B' L2 F'



x'
L B2 y' L' U L //Cross line + 1 Pair
R' U R r U2 r' //orange piece
U L U' L2 B L //cross finished + xcross
U R' U R U d' R' U R U' R' U' R //Pair 3
U L U L' //Pair 4
U' R' F R F' R' F R F' R U R' U' R U R' U' //OLL
U R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U //PLL

Next : L2 F2 D2 B L2 U2 L2 B' L2 U2 B D F U' R U2 R2 U B2 L R


----------



## irontwig (Feb 11, 2014)

U L2 B' F2 L B' F U' F2 L' D2 L U2 L' D2 L' U' R B' R' F2 R B R' U2 R' (26)

Basically linear skeleton:

U L2 B2 [Pseudo 2x2x2]
B F2 L B' [EO]
F U' F2 U2.L2 [2x2x3]
U' F2:U2 R' [Leaving five corners]

.=U2 L' D2 L U2 L' D2 L
:=F2 R B' R' F2 R B R'

Next: B2 R2 D B2 R2 B2 U' F2 R2 U L2 R' U R' U' B2 D2 F D L


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Feb 12, 2014)

irontwig said:


> Next: B2 R2 D B2 R2 B2 U' F2 R2 U L2 R' U R' U' B2 D2 F D L




x'
L U' L' F2 R' L //cross
U R' U R d' R U' R' //f2l 1
d U R U' R' d' U L' U2 L //f2l 2
d y' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' //f2l 3
U2 L' U L d R U' R' d R' U R //f2l 4
U' R2 U R' B' R U' R2 U R B R' //OLL
R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U //Messed up PLL
M2 U M' U2 M U M2 //Fixed PLL

Next: B' F2 L2 D2 F2 D2 R2 U2 F L2 F2 D' F R' U L' F R2 U B R'


----------



## irontwig (Feb 12, 2014)

L D2 L' D' L D' U2 R' U' L2 R' B R' F' R B' R2 L D2 B' L F2 L' F2 (24)

L U2 R' U' R L' [Pseudo 2x2x3]

Switch to inverse:
F2 L F2 [Square]
L' B D2 L' R F:R' L [Leaving Four corners and three edges] 
L R' U R U2.L' [Premoves]

.=D L' D L D2 (Leaving three corners)
:=F' R B R' F R B' R'

Next: U2 R' D2 U2 L R2 B2 L B2 U2 L2 F2 U' F' R' U B' D2 L D2


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Feb 12, 2014)

irontwig said:


> Next: U2 R' D2 U2 L R2 B2 L B2 U2 L2 F2 U' F' R' U B' D2 L D2



x'
F U L' B F2 L2 L' U L R U R' F R' F' //setup xcross, unsolved pair.
U2 R U R' U' R U R' //1st pair
L' U' L d' L U2 L' U2 L U' L' //second pair
y M F' M' //Third pair
U' L' U L U' F U' F' //4th pair
R U R2 U' R' F R U R U' F' /OLL
X R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R //PLL

NEXT: R2 F2 D F2 U2 L2 U2 L2 U L' B D2 F D2 L2 D' F2 R U'


----------



## irontwig (Feb 12, 2014)

U2 R' U' F L' F2 D' R2 U' D' R' F' R F D U R F R' F' R B' D2 B F D (26)

[U2 R' U' F L' F2 [2x2x2+pairs]

Switch to inverse:
D' F' B' D2 B F R' F' U' [Pseudo F2L]
U F R F' R' F R F' R' U' [LL first look]
D' F' R' F R D [LL second look]
U R2 D [Pseudoness]

Next: D2 R2 U2 L2 F2 R' D2 R' F R B' L' D2 U R' F' D' U2 B R


----------



## Phillip1847 (Feb 13, 2014)

y' R' D F R L U B //(7/7)EO
D' R2 U F2 (D' L U L' D) L2 U' L' //(12/19)BL square
R' U2 R U L' U' L //(7/26) Left pair
R U R U (R U' L' U R' U' L) U //(11/35)CP
R2 U R2 U2 R2 U' R' U2 R U2 R' U //(12/47) Corner orient, cross edge
R y U2 M U2 M' U' M2 U' M U2 M F' //(12/59) pre-oriented LSE

Next: D2 B2 U2 B' L2 D2 F' U2 R2 D2 L' B L U B' D L' F' U2 F2


----------



## Athefre (Feb 13, 2014)

Phillip1847 said:


> Next: D2 B2 U2 B' L2 D2 F' U2 R2 D2 L' B L U B' D L' F' U2 F2



EOLine: FL'D'U'B'U'L'D'RD'
1x2x2: R'U2R'U'R2
Pair: U'L'U'LU'R'
Pair: U'L'UL
Separate: UR'U'RU'R'U2R
Permute: U'r'Ur'U2lU'l'U2r2B' U'R

Next: R2 F2 U2 F2 D U B2 U' R2 F2 L2 R' B' F2 D B U R F L' U


----------



## stormskater216 (Feb 14, 2014)

> Next: R2 F2 U2 F2 D U B2 U' R2 F2 L2 R' B' F2 D B U R F L' U



Cross: R D' F B' U2 B U' R2 L2

F2L: 
U (R U R' U)(R U R' U)(R U R' U) //1st pair
L' U' L U2 L' U L //2nd pair
F U2 F' B U2 B' //3rd pair
F U' F' U F U' F' //4th pair

2LOLL:
U2 f(R U R' U)f' U' f(R U R' U)f' F(R U R' U)F'

2LPLL:
R' F R' B2 R F' R' B2 R2 R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U2


Next Scramble: U2 B F2 L2 R2 U' D' B2 M2 U' F2 U D2 L R U' F' D B2 R'


----------



## rsquaredcuber (Feb 14, 2014)

"Next Scramble: U2 B F2 L2 R2 U' D' B2 M2 U' F2 U D2 L R U' F' D B2 R'"

@stormskater216, I wonder where that M2 came from, in that scramble? Interesting. 

Anyway, I use Fridrich.

White on top, green in front. (WCA way.)

Cross: L U L F' D B' L' D F' D2 

F2L:

R U2 R2 U' R U' R' U R //1st pair

U R U R' U2 F' U F //2nd pair

U2 L' U2 L U L' U' L //3rd pair

y2 (R U' R U) y (R U') (R' F2) //4th pair 

OLL: 
(U) l' U' L' U R U' L U (x')

PLL: (R' U2) (R U2) (R' F R U R' U') (R' F' R2 U')

Next: U2 L2 F D2 U2 B' R2 B U2 F2 D' L2 B L F' U2 R D2 L2 B


----------



## Jihu Mun (Feb 17, 2014)

scramble: U2 L2 F D2 U2 B' R2 B U2 F2 D' L2 B L F' U2 R D2 L2 B

Cross: x2 L' D' R' D' L' 
Slot 1: U' y' R U R' U R U R'
Slot 2: y2 U' R U2 R' U2 R U' R'
Slot 3: L' U L U F U' F'
Slot 4: U' R' U R U2 R' U' R
OLL: y2 R' F R F' R U2 R' U' y' R' U' R
PLL: U R' U L' U2 R U' L R' U L' U2 R U' L U 

Next: F2 U L D' R2 B' R2 U2 D L' B' F' R U' D' B2 U' B' D2 B2 F U F2 U F


----------



## GuRoux (Feb 17, 2014)

scramble: F2 U L D' R2 B' R2 U2 D L' B' F' R U' D' B2 U' B' D2 B2 F U F2 U F
y2 x'
u' R r u' R U' M2 F 
r U' R' U' R2 U' R U' R U' R' U2 M2 r U r'
U R' U R2 D r' U2 r D' R2 U' R 
U M' U' M' U' M U' M' U2 M U2 M
next: B' L2 U' B' R2 B F' R B U2 R2 U B2 R' D U2 F' B L2 B F2 D2 R D R


----------



## irontwig (Feb 19, 2014)

D2 R F' D U' R2 U B' U R' B' R' B2 R2 B R B R' B F' L' D' R D L D' R2 (27)

Start on the inverse:
R D F [Square+pair]

Switch to normal:
D2 R F' D U' R2 U2 [2x2x3]
U' B' U [EO]
R' B' R' B2 R2 [Tripod]
B R B R' B [Leaving three corners]
F' D'.R' [Pre-moves]

.=D L' D' R D L D' R'

Next: R2 U2 F U2 L2 R2 B U2 B' D' R B' L B R U L B' U R


----------



## MadeToReply (Feb 23, 2014)

irontwig said:


> Next: R2 U2 F U2 L2 R2 B U2 B' D' R B' L B R U L B' U R



x y' F B R L D R2 D F D R'
y R U' R' U' y' R' U' R
y' R U2 R' U' R U R'
R' U R y R U' R' L U L'
R U' R' U2 R U' R'
U' l' U' l L' U' L U l' U l
U2 R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U2 U

next: L2 B2 R' B2 R' D2 B2 L2 U2 F2 L D' F' U2 B' R U' L' D' L2 R


----------



## ottozing (Feb 23, 2014)

y' z x' F L2 U' R2 y R' u R' (Cross)
U2 L' U L y U' R' U R (F2L-1)
y' R U R' (F2L-2)
U R' F U' F' R (F2L-3)
U2 r' U' R' F R U r (F2L-4)
F R U R' U' F' U F R U R' U' F' f R U R' U' f' U R U R' U L' U R U' L U2 R' (OLL)
U3' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L (PLL)

Next - F2 L2 D L2 D' B2 U L2 B2 D' L' B' D2 L F' R B L2 R2 U R2

fedora


----------



## MadeToReply (Feb 23, 2014)

y R' B' F L D' L2
U L U' L' U2 y R U' R'
L U2 L' d' R U' R'
y U' R' U2 R U' R' U R
U2 R U2 R' U R U R'
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' y2 l F U F' U' l' F R U R' U' F'
x' R' F L' F2 R F' R' F2 R L F2 F

F R2 F D2 F' D2 L2 F2 U2 F' D R U2 L2 R2 B' D' F R' B'


----------



## ottozing (Feb 23, 2014)

z D' R' F R2 D2 R D2 (Cross)
y R' U R U R U R' (F2L-1)
F R U R' U' F' y' L' U' L (F2L-2)
R U' R' U' L U L' (F2L-3)
y' R' U R U' R' U' R (F2L-4)
y2 x' R F R' F' R' D R D' (OLL)
x U2 R U B R' U' R U R B' R2 U R U R' U' R U' R' (PLL)

B2 L' D R' L' F L' B R' U2 F' U2 B' R2 D2 F D2 L2 B

fedora


----------



## MadeToReply (Feb 23, 2014)

z2 y' R' F L B R u' R u' (cross)
z2 R' D' R L' D L D L D2 L' D L D2 L' D' (f2l 1)
z2 U2 R' U R U2 L U L' U y' R U' R' L U2 L' U' L' U' L U (fedora)
L U L' U L' B' L B (f2l 4)
R U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 F R U R' U' F' (things)
R U' R2 D' R U R' D R U' R U' R' U R U R' (euphoria)
M' U M' U M' U2 M U M U M U' (2flip)

Next B2 D2 F2 U2 L' D2 U2 L B2 R2 U2 B F' R F' U R D' R2 B2 U'


----------



## ottozing (Feb 25, 2014)

R F' R' U R' F R y' R U2 R U' R2' D2' (Corners)
z U M U' L U D' F' (2 FL edges)
D' M' U2 M (3rd FL edge)
z' U M' U' (1st SL edge)
l U' M' U (2nd SL edge)
L2' U' M' U (3rd SL edge)
l' M' U' M2' U M U M U' (Finish FL and SL)
r U' M' U M' U2 M U M U M2' U2 M U2 (LL)

Next - B2 U2 F2 L U2 B2 L2 R U2 B2 D B2 U' B U' F2 D R2 B

fedora


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 25, 2014)

R B U F2 L B2 L' - 2x2x3 - 7
switch to inverse
R2 D' B R' B' D' B' D' B - F2L - 16
L D B D' B' L' D- L3C - 23
don't feel like insertions so an A-perm it is... - 32

next: B' D' F' U' R' U' D L2 U' D L F B U2 L D F' U D' B' L2 U' B R U'


----------



## Renslay (Mar 8, 2014)

Cubenovice said:


> next: B' D' F' U' R' U' D L2 U' D L F B U2 L D F' U D' B' L2 U' B R U'



I love Noah's CP2! Nice method, and I love to experiment with it.

premove: u2

y' z
M' D' M' r B' // FB + CO (7/7)
r U R U' M U r // EO1 (8/15)
U' r' U' R2 U' M // EO2 + DF/DB (7/22)
U' R2 *U2 R'* // F2L (4/26)
*R U'* L U L2 D' B2 D [L R'] // 2GLL (10/36)
U' L2 // AUF + undo premove (2/38)

After some cancellations:
35 HTM (30 STM)

Next: R2 B U L D' F' B D2 L' U2 D B2 U2 D L2 D' L2 F2 R2 U


----------



## Attila (Mar 15, 2014)

Renslay said:


> Next: R2 B U L D' F' B D2 L' U2 D B2 U2 D L2 D' L2 F2 R2 U


R L2 D U2 F B’ D R L’ D F orient corners, and 5 edges,
U’ F’ U2 D2 B’ L2 leaving 5 edges,
D B2 L’ U D’ B’ U’ D L2 B2 D2. 
next: U' D2 R D B' L2 D L F U' B2 R2 U2 L2 U F2 D L2 U'B2


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 15, 2014)

next: U' D2 R D B' L2 D L F U' B2 R2 U2 L2 U F2 D L2 U'B2[/QUOTE]

Cross: R' F u2 B' F R' F' u
Pair one:F' U2 F R' U R y U R U' R
Pair two:y U' R U2 R' y U2 L' U2 L U' L' U L
Pair three: R U R' U2 R U' R
Pair four: y U R U' R'
Oll: F R U R' U' F' f R U R' U' f R2 D R' U2 R D' R U2 R'
Pll: U y F R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' F' 
Next Scramble: D U2 L D' U' B F' U' R2 D L' U' F L U F2 R' B' R' L B2 R' B L R2


----------



## Attila (Mar 15, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> Next Scramble: D U2 L D' U' B F' U' R2 D L' U' F L U F2 R' B' R' L B2 R' B L R2


U’ F B’ U L D L F R’ orient corners, and 4 edges,
B2 F2 U’ B2 R L’ D2 B more 2 edges,
U’ D’ F L2 D U’ F2 R’ B2 U’ L2 LSE.
next: U' F2 D L2 R2 U' L2 R2 D2 F2 R2 B L' D' L D' U' F2 L2 U2 F'


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 15, 2014)

Attila said:


> next: U' F2 D L2 R2 U' L2 R2 D2 F2 R2 B L' D' L D' U' F2 L2 U2 F'



Cross: L2 F' U R' F' U 
First Pair: U2 y U' R U' R' U2 R U' R'
Second Pair: F U F' R' U R
Third Pair:y' U2 R U R'
Fourth Pair: y' R U' R' y' U R' U2 R U R' U2 R
Oll:U2 f R U R' U' f' U r U R' U' r' F R F'
Pll: U M2' U' M2' U2' M2' U' M2'


Next:U' L R' B L2 B D F2 L R D B2 U D2 L R2 U2 B' R' L' D2 L2 D R' L'


----------



## CriticalCubing (Mar 15, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> Next:U' L R' B L2 B D F2 L R D B2 U D2 L R2 U2 B' R' L' D2 L2 D R' L'



Cross: B' D F2 R' D' R' D2
F2L 1: y' R U' R' U Rw U' R' U R U Rw'
F2L 2: y' U2 R U R' U R U' R'
F2L 3: y' U R U R' U' U' R U R'
F2L 4: L' U' L U' y' R U R' U R U' R'
OLL: U' f R U R' U' f' (Headlight alg 2 look Oll)
PLL: H Perm U

Next: B2 R2 U B2 U R2 U2 B2 U R2 U' B D' L U L' R U F D U2


----------



## TDM (Mar 15, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> OLL: U' f R U R' U' f' (Headlight alg 2 look Oll)
> PLL: H Perm U


Type out the algs you use. People use different algs for different cases and other people may not be able to follow what you're doing. I tried doing your solve and ended up an E perm+U2 away from being solved.

B2 R2 U B2 U R2 U2 B2 U R2 U' B D' L U L' R U F D U2
x2 // Inspection
L2 U' F R' F2 L' D' // Cross (7/7)
U' R U' R' L' U L // F2L-1 (7/14)
U L U L' // F2L-2 (4/18)
U R' U R y R U R' // F2L-3 (7/25)
L' U2 L U' L' U' L U' L' U L // F2L-4 preserving EO (11/36)
U R' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' R // COLL (20/56)
M2 U M U2 M' U M2 // EPLL (7/63)
I might need to find a shorter COLL...

From a misscramble:
x2 // Inspection
L2 U' F R' F2 L' D' // Cross (7/7)
U' R' U' R // Two pairs (4/11)
L' U L // F2L-1 (3/14)
d' L' U L // F2L-2 (4/18)
U2 R U2 R' U2 R U R' // F2L-3 (8/26)
d' R U2 R' d R' U' R // ZBLS (8/34)
U' R U R' U R U2 R' // OCLL (8/42)
M2 U' M U2 M' U M2 U // PLL (8/50)
Disappointed that this wasn't from the actual scramble. Saw that I was going to pair two edges and did a ZBLS I knew (one of three I know that doesn't preserve EO (the other two are VHLS)).

Next: L' B' R U' F2 U' R B2 U B2 L' B2 R' U2 D2 L' D2 R2 B2 U2


----------



## CriticalCubing (Mar 15, 2014)

TDM said:


> Type out the algs you use. People use different algs for different cases and other people may not be able to follow what you're doing. I tried doing your solve and ended up an E perm+U2 away from being solved.
> 
> Next: L' B' R U' F2 U' R B2 U B2 L' B2 R' U2 D2 L' D2 R2 B2 U2



Oops, Sorry. 

Cross: x2 R' U R x2 U' F2 U L' B L (Bad cross)
F2L 1: U2 L' B L B'
F2L 2: R U' R' U Rw U' R' U R U Rw'
F2L 3: U R' U2 R R B' R' B
F2L 4: U L' U' L U2 L' U' L
OLL:U2 F R U R' U' F' f R U R' U' f' U R2 D R U2 R D' R' U2 R'
PLL: U' y2 R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L

I hope I did everything correct. SUBSCRIBE! to me on YouTube 
Forgot next scramble: F U' F2 D' B U R' F' L D' R' U' L U B' D2 R' F U2 D2


----------



## notfeliks (Mar 19, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> F U' F2 D' B U R' F' L D' R' U' L U B' D2 R' F U2 D2



Pretty clearly not a legit scramble, so I'll cube explorer it.

R D L U' B' R' U' F2 // wat
D' F' U' L B' D2 B2 // looking kinda solved I guess
R F2 B2 D2 R2 L F2 // kk

Next: L' R' U2 R' F2 R' D B F' U2 B' U' R' F L' F2 L' U R' D' U2 F2 U L F'


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 20, 2014)

notfeliks said:


> Pretty clearly not a legit scramble, so I'll cube explorer it.
> 
> R D L U' B' R' U' F2 // wat
> D' F' U' L B' D2 B2 // looking kinda solved I guess
> ...



Cross: u B' F' u F' L'
First Pair: y' R U R' U2 R U R'
Second Pair: U' y' R U2 R' y' L' U L
Third Pair: U2 R' U' R' U' R' U R U R
Fourth Pair y R U2 R' y' R' U R U' y R U R'
Oll: U' f R U R' U' f' U R U2 R' U' R U' R
Pll: U2 R U2 R' U2 R B' R' U' R U R B R2 U

Next: L' R2 B2 F' D2 U' R2 F2 U' F L2 B R' L2 B' U2 L D' L' D' L U2 F2 R' L'


----------



## cowabunga (Mar 20, 2014)

D' R' D' U' R F R2 B
U' r' U R2 U' R' U R2 U2 M2 U R' M'
U2 F R U R' U' F' 
U M' U M' U' M U2 M U M2 U2

Next: R' F B D' R' L2 F2 U D' F R2 L2 U' R2 F2 U' D' F2 U' L2 U


----------



## TDM (Mar 20, 2014)

cowabunga said:


> R' F B D' R' L2 F2 U D' F R2 L2 U' R2 F2 U' D' F2 U' L2 U


z2 // Inspection
U' R' F D2 F D // Cross (6/6)
U' R' U2 R L' U' L // F2L-1 (8/14)
R' U2 R2 U R // F2L-2 (5/19)
L U' L' U2 y R' U' R // F2L-3 (7/26)
U2 R U' R' U' R U' R2 F R F' // F2L-4 w/ EO (11/37)
U2 l' U R D' R' U' l B // OCLL (9/46)
R' U2 R' F' R2 U' R' F' U' F R U R' F U2' R U' // PLL (17/63)

Next: R2 U' R2 B2 U2 R2 D2 R2 F2 D' L2 R B' U2 L B2 R2 B D' F R'


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 20, 2014)

cowabunga said:


> D' R' D' U' R F R2 B
> U' r' U R2 U' R' U R2 U2 M2 U R' M'
> U2 F R U R' U' F'
> U M' U M' U' M U2 M U M2 U2
> ...


Cross: y' U2 R' U y' R' F R U2 L2
First pair:y R U' R'
Second pair:L U2 L' U2 L U' L'
Third pair: U' L' U L U' y' R U R'
Fourth pair: y2 U' R U R' U' y L' U' L
Oll: U' Rw U R' U; Rw' F R F'
Pll: U2 R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2' U'

Next: D' B2 D2 U' F' R' D B F' L2 B D2 L' U B2 U D L' F U2 D F2 R' D2 F'


----------



## cowabunga (Mar 20, 2014)

y2
R' B L2 B' F2 U F'
U R' U R' U' R U2 R' U2 R U r' U' R' U2 M' U' R
U2 M' U M U M' U' M' U2 M2 U

Next: U2 R2 B' D2 L2 F' D2 F2 D2 L2 F D B2 L D' R2 B' R2 U' R' U'


----------



## Renslay (Mar 23, 2014)

cowabunga said:


> Next: U2 R2 B' D2 L2 F' D2 F2 D2 L2 F D B2 L D' R2 B' R2 U' R' U'



Noah's CP2. Because I like it.

41 HTM.

y'
B D' R S R' U R2 B' // FB
R2 U F' U' F // CP
R' U' r' U' R' U r2 // EO + pseudo 2x2x3
U2 R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U' *R'* // pseudo F2L
*R'* U' R U' R' U2 R U' L2 // 2GLL + fix pseudoness

Next: F U2 R2 D' L2 F U' L' D F2 B U2 B' R2 U2 D2 B R2 L2 F2


----------



## Renslay (Mar 25, 2014)

Renslay said:


> Next: F U2 R2 D' L2 F U' L' D F2 B U2 B' R2 U2 D2 B R2 L2 F2



Bump.

Noah's CP2. Again. 41 HTM. Again...

y2 z'
B2 u2 R2 U R' r' B' // FB (7/7)
R' U F' U' F // SP (5/12)
r U M U' r2 U M' // EO + 1x2x2 (9/21)
U2 R' U2 R U M' x' // F2L with move cancellation (7/28)
U2 L2 U' L' U' L' U L U L2 U' L' U2 // 2GLL (13/41)

Next: D2 R' B' D' R2 U' L' D' R' D L2 F2 L2 F2 D2 F2 U B2 U'


----------



## Padfoot (Mar 26, 2014)

I use CFOP as my main method. I am a noob at this website so I will just post the scramble the guy above me told me to use.
scramble: D2 R' B' D' R2 U' L' D' R' D L2 F2 L2 F2 D2 F2 U B2 U'

Cross: R F U' R B2 R B U F' L F
F2L 1: R' U2 R2 U' R U2 d2 R U R'
F2L 2: y' L' U2 L U2 L U L' U L U L' U F U F'
F2L 3: R U2 R' y' R' U' R L' U L
F2L 4: d2 F U2 F' U2 F U2 F' U2 F U' F'

OLL: U' M' U M U2 M U M'
PLL: U' (RUR'U')(RFR2U')(R'U'RUR'F') U
Then the cube is solved.

Next scramble: L' F2 B2 U2 L' D2 R D' L2 F2 R F2 U' R' U2 D R' F' R' D2 B2 R2 L2 B2 F'


----------



## Renslay (Mar 26, 2014)

Padfoot said:


> I use CFOP as my main method. I am a noob at this website so I will just post the scramble the guy above me told me to use.
> scramble: D2 R' B' D' R2 U' L' D' R' D L2 F2 L2 F2 D2 F2 U B2 U'
> 
> Cross: R F U' R B2 R B U F' L F
> ...



No, it's not solved. Here, take a look:
alg.garron.us

Not even your cross matches.
I recommend you to check the solution with either alg.garron.us or alg.cubing.net before you post it. It is easy to hit a typo.


----------



## Bindedsa (Mar 26, 2014)

Padfoot said:


> Next scramble: L' F2 B2 U2 L' D2 R D' L2 F2 R F2 U' R' U2 D R' F' R' D2 B2 R2 L2 B2 F'



x2 // Inspection
F' L B U2 L F U' M2 // Xcross (8/8)
U2 B2 r' U2 r // F2L-2 (5/13)
U L' U R U' M' x' // F2L-3 + CP (6/19)
y U2 R U' R' U2 R U' R' // F2L-4 (8/24)
U R' U2 R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R' // 2GLL(10/34)
U2 // AUF (1/35)

Next Scramble: B2 L2 D2 U R2 D R2 L2 F2 D' F2 R' F2 D B R2 F' L F D' R2


----------



## Renslay (Mar 26, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> x2 // Inspection
> F' L B U2 L F U' M2 // Xcross (8/8)
> U2 B2 r' U2 r // F2L-2 (5/13)
> U L' U R U' M' X // F2L-3 + CP (6/19)
> ...



Something is wrong here too.

(Am I the only one who checks his solutions?)


----------



## Bindedsa (Mar 26, 2014)

Renslay said:


> Something is wrong here too.
> 
> (Am I the only one who checks his solutions?)


x was meant to be an x'. I think that's it?


----------



## Renslay (Mar 26, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> x was meant to be an x'. I think that's it?



No, 2GLL has something wrong too.


----------



## Bindedsa (Mar 26, 2014)

Renslay said:


> No, 2GLL has something wrong too.


Second U was meant to be a U', Unless I somehow messed up AUF, I think that's it?



Brest said:


> Why don't you use alg.cubing.net to test your solution?
> 
> x2 // inspection
> F' L B U2 L F U' M2 // Xcross (8/8)
> ...



Was having Java problems, fixed now though.


----------



## Brest (Mar 26, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Second U was meant to be a U', Unless I somehow messed up AUF, I think that's it?



Why don't you use alg.cubing.net to test your solution?

x2 // inspection
F' L B U2 L F U' M2 // Xcross (8/8)
U2 B2 r' U2 r // 2nd pair (5/13)
U L' U R U' M' x' // 3rd pair / CP (6/19)
y U2 R U R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair (8/24)
U R' U2 R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R' // RULL (10/34)
U2 // AUF (1/35)



Bindedsa said:


> Was having Java problems, fixed now though.



Okay, but FYI alg.cubing.net doesn't use Java. (alg.garron.us does)


----------



## Bindedsa (Mar 27, 2014)

Brest said:


> Okay, but FYI alg.cubing.net doesn't use Java. (alg.garron.us does)



Just noticed, I'll probably use cubing.us from now on.

Bump


Bindedsa said:


> Next Scramble: B2 L2 D2 U R2 D R2 L2 F2 D' F2 R' F2 D B R2 F' L F D' R2



y2
M2 D' U' R' D2 R2 D // Xcross (7/7)
y' R U' R' U2 r U' R' U R U r' // F2L-2 (11/18)
U2 L' U' R' U' R L // F2L-3 (7/25)
y' U' R U2 y R U' R' F' // F2L-4 / EO (7/32)
R U R' U R U' R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' U2 // 2GLL (16/48)

Next scramble: R2 U2 L2 U D' F B U' R L' U' D2 B L' U2 R F2 B2 R' L U' R2 D R D2


----------



## TDM (Mar 27, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> R2 U2 L2 U D' F B U' R L' U' D2 B L' U2 R F2 B2 R' L U' R2 D R D2



x2 // Inspection
D2 L U' F U2 F U' R' // Cross preserving pair (8/8)
y D' L' U L D // F2L-1 (5/13)
U2 R' U R // F2L-2 (4/17)
L U L2 U2 L // F2L-3 (5/22)
d' R' U' R U R' U' R // F2L-4 (8/30)
U f R U R' U' f' // OLL (7/37)
U2 F r2 R' U2 r U' r' U2 [l R] U' R' U r2 u' // PLL (15/52)

Next: U2 B' U2 L2 F2 U' R' L2 B L D' F2 D R2 D' R2 D R2 L2 D' B2


----------



## Bindedsa (Mar 28, 2014)

TDM said:


> Next: U2 B' U2 L2 F2 U' R' L2 B L D' F2 D R2 D' R2 D R2 L2 D' B2



z' y // Inspection
F' D R' F' // Cross (4/4)
R U' R' U2 R' U' R // F2L-1 (7/11)
U L U L' // F2L-2 (4/15)
U F2 r U2 r' // F2L-3 (5/20)
U' R U R' U R U2 R' U y L' U2 L // F2L-4 (12/32)
U R' F2 R2 U' L' U M' x' R' F2 R U2 // ZBLL (12/44)

Red cross, also other than 2GLL, I only know the Diag L ZBLLs

Next: D' L' B L' B2 L F' L' F2 R' B2 R F2 L D2 R2 U2 D' L B' F D2 F2 D L


----------



## Brest (Mar 28, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Next: D' L' B L' B2 L F' L' F2 R' B2 R F2 L D2 R2 U2 D' L B' F D2 F2 D L



y x2
L' F d L2 D'
L' U L U L F' L2 U2 L
U2 R' U' R U R' U' R
L U' L' U' r' U r B'
R U R' F2 U2 F2 U R' D R2 U2 R D' R2

Next: R' F2 L2 U2 L D2 B2 L F2 L' U2 F L B' U L D2 B2 D' F U'


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 28, 2014)

Brest said:


> Next: R' F2 L2 U2 L D2 B2 L F2 L' U2 F L B' U L D2 B2 D' F U'



B D F' D2 L D // Cross
L' U L U' L' U L U2 L' U L // First pair
R' U2 R U' R' U R // second pair
F' U' F U2 R U' R' // third pair
U L U' L' (U' y') L' U' L U F' L F L' // fourth pair + partial edge control
U2 F' L' U' L U L' U' L U F//OLL
Pll skip.

Next: F' L2 R2 B' L2 F' D2 B2 D2 B' F2 U R U' R D2 L R2 B2 F' D' B2 F2 D B L' B' F L R2


----------



## notfeliks (Mar 28, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Next: F' L2 R2 B' L2 F' D2 B2 D2 B' F2 U R U' R D2 L R2 B2 F' D' B2 F2 D B L' B' F L R2



z'
D' R D' F //Cross + cancellation
U' R U R' U' R // F2L 1
L' U L U2 L' U' L // F2L 2
U' R U R' L U L' // F2L 3
U R U2 R' U' // Setup fourth pair
R U' L D2 R2 F' R F' R D2 L2 B' M' // Forced last layer skip

42 STM

Next: D' R2 U L2 B2 F' U D B2 F2 U L2 U B2 F2 D' R L2 B L F D B2 F2 L'


----------



## Bindedsa (Mar 28, 2014)

notfeliks said:


> z
> D' R D' F R //Cross
> R' U' R U R' U' R // F2L 1
> L' U L U2 L' U' L // F2L 2
> ...



Your Solution does not work.

y2 // Inspection
L F U L U L' R' D' R2 D' // Cross / part of F2L-1 (10/10)
y U2 R U' R' // F2L-1 (4/14)
L' U2 y R U R' B // Multislot F2L-2 & 3 (6/20)
R' U R y U2 R' F R2 U R' U' F' // F2L-4 / EO (11/31)
U R' U2 R U R' U' R U R' U R U' // 2GLL (14/44)

Next: R2 U' B L2 R2 F D2 L2 D' F' U2 L2 F2 L2 U' L2 B' D2 B2 L B' L B R2 L'


----------



## TDM (Mar 28, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> R2 U' B L2 R2 F D2 L2 D' F' U2 L2 F2 L2 U' L2 B' D2 B2 L B' L B R2 L'


x2 y' // Inspection
F' D R' L' D L D // X-Cross-1 (7/7)
R2 U' R2 U R2 F R F' // F2L-2+cross (8/15)
U R' U2 R U2 R' U R // F2L-3 (8/23)
U2 L' U2 L U' L F' L' F // F2L-4 w/ partial edge control (9/32)
U' f R U R' U' f' U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' // OLL (15/47)
U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' // PLL (14/61)

Not random state, easy start. No surprise.

Next: D L2 R2 D' L2 U L2 D' F2 R2 F2 R' D F' D2 R2 B R B2 U'


----------



## rcbeyer (Mar 29, 2014)

TDM said:


> Next: D L2 R2 D' L2 U L2 D' F2 R2 F2 R' D F' D2 R2 B R B2 U'



z' //Inspection

R2 U L' U' l2 D U2 F U2 R2 // 2x2x2 Block 10/10

L U L U' x U L' U' r' L' //2x2x3 Extension 9/19

R' F R2 U R' y' //Bad Edges 5/24

U2 R2 U2' //2x2x1 Block 3/27

R U R U' R U R' //Pairing the Last Slot 7/34

U2 L' U R U' L U2 //Winter Variation Insert 7/41

z' R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U2 //U-Perm PLL 12/53

Full Solve

Kinda Messy 2x2x2 but I mostly liked the rest of the solve.

Next: F U B' L' B2 D' U2 B R L2 U' F2 L2 R2 F2 R' B F2 U L2 U2 R2 B2 U F


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 29, 2014)

rcbeyer said:


> z' //Inspection
> 
> R2 U L' U' l2 D U2 F U2 R2 // 2x2x2 Block 10/10
> 
> ...


Cross:y' L u' B F R' F' u'
First Pair: R U2 R' y U R U' R'
Second Pair: R' U' R y' R U' R
Third Pair: y' R U R' U2 y L' U2 L U' L' U L'
Fourth Pair: U' y R U R U R U' R' U' R'
OLL:f R U R' U' f'
PLL: U2 y2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'
Move Count: 69

Next: U2 L' R' U2 L B2 U2 L U2 B2 R2 F' R B' D' F2 R U' L R2


----------



## rcbeyer (Mar 29, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> Next: U2 L' R' U2 L B2 U2 L U2 B2 R2 F' R B' D' F2 R U' L R2



This is what happens when I try ZZ

z B2 R F B L' D //EO Line 6/6

R U R U' R' U R // 2x2x1 Block 7/13

L' U' L' R U2 R' // Fillin' a Slot 6/19
 
z R U R' U' R' U R U' R2 // Oh God It Turned into a Petrus solve 9/28

U' R' U R U' R' U2 R // Winter Variation Last Slot 8/36 

x' R2 D2 R' U' R D2 R' U R' F // A Perm PLL 10/46

Full Solve

Next: R L F' U L' D2 L' B' F2 L F B' L' F' R D2 L2 R' B L2 U2 B' D2 R' D2


----------



## Phillip1847 (Mar 29, 2014)

rcbeyer said:


> Next: R L F' U L' D2 L' B' F2 L F B' L' F' R D2 L2 R' B L2 U2 B' D2 R' D2



Oh, fun.
l' U l D r U2 r' U' F' U F L U2 L'U2 L U L' //layer with extra E edges (18/18)
R U2 R' L U' F2 U' F2 U F2 L' //Corners (11/29)
z D R D' M' D R' D'//Pair 1 (8/37)
L x' R2 U' R' U M U' R U x z' U' // pairs 2+3 (10/47)
y L' U M' U' M U' M' U' M U' M' U' M L U' /// conjugated ELL (17/64)
This was probably the most fun I've ever had solving a scramble.

L2 B' D2 U2 R2 D2 B2 D2 F L2 U F U F' R D2 R D U


----------



## MWilson (Mar 29, 2014)

Phillip1847 said:


> L2 B' D2 U2 R2 D2 B2 D2 F L2 U F U F' R D2 R D U



U x D2 U' R' U F U r' // FB with DR and BR pair setup (8/8)
U2 R' U' R // BR pair (4/12)
U2 r U' R' // FR pair (4/16)
U F R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' F' // Corners (15/31)
M' U M' U M U M U2 M2 U' // LSE (10/41)

Next: F L U B2 L' D' F R' F' R' U' B2 U B2 D R2 U L2 U R2 D2

alg.garron.us


----------



## rcbeyer (Mar 29, 2014)

Dominate said:


> Next: F L U B2 L' D' F R' F' R' U' B2 U B2 D R2 U L2 U R2 D2



U2 R U2 l' D2 R2' //2x2x2 Block 6/6

y R' U R' U' R U' R U R' U' R2 U' //2x2x3 Extension 12/18

z' x' L' U2 L //Bad Edges 3/21

y' R' U R' U' R2 U R' U R U' R2 U R U R' U' R U R' U' R //Finish F2L 21/42

L U L' U L U2 L' //OLL 7/49

U2 F' U' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 //G Perm PLL 12/61

alg.garron.us

Next: R' U2 D2 B' L' D F' D' R2 D R B L' F B' R' L U2 F B2 D F' B2 U2 D'


----------



## Bindedsa (Mar 30, 2014)

rcbeyer said:


> Next: R' U2 D2 B' L' D F' D' R2 D R B L' F B' R' L U2 F B2 D F' B2 U2 D'



y U F L2 B R y R' U' R F' D' F // Xcross (11/11)
y' U' L' U' L // F2L-2 (4/15)
U2 y R U' R' // F2L-3 (4/19)
y' U R U R' //F2L-4 (4/23)
U' F R U' R' U R U2 R' U' R U R' U' F' U // COLL (16/39)

Bad Xcross but the F2L was great, also an EPLL skip.

Next: U' B' U R2 B2 R F' R' F D B U2 L U2 F' B2 D' R U L' F' U2 F U' B


----------



## AlexCube (Mar 30, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Next: U' B' U R2 B2 R F' R' F D B U2 L U2 F' B2 D' R U L' F' U2 F U' B



R B' F' D L' B L // Cross
L' U2 L U y R U R' // F2L-1
L' U2 L U' y' R U R' // F2L-2
y' U2 R U R' // F2L-3
y' U R U' R' U2 R U' R' // F2L-4
U F R U R' U' F' R U R' U R U2 R' U R U2 R' U' R U' R' // OLL
R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U2 // PLL

Next: F' B R F U' F' D' L F R2 U2 B2 L B2 U2 R' U2 D2 L2 U2


----------



## Bindedsa (Mar 30, 2014)

AlexCube said:


> Next: F' B R F U' F' D' L F R2 U2 B2 L B2 U2 R' U2 D2 L2 U2



y2 x' // Inspection
D' M' E2 R2 U F2 R D // Xcross (8/8)
L U' L2 B L B' // F2L-2 (6/14)
R U R' U2 L' U2 L y' R U' R' // F2L-3 (10/24)
U' R' U' R B' R B' R // F2L4 / OLS (8/32)
x U R' U L2 U' R U L2 U2 x' U // PLL (10/42)

or a more standard finish for me. 

y2 x' // Inspection
D' M' E2 R2 U F2 R D // Xcross (8/8)
L U2 M F' M' U L' // F2L-2 / F2L-3 (7/15)
U2 L' U L U L' U2 M' U' l' U2 M' U' M // F2L-4 / EO (14/29)
R' U2 R U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R2 U2 R // 2GLL (13/42)

Next: L2 U2 B U2 L U' B D2 F U' D R2 D2 B' L2 U2 F' U' F2 B' L D2 L' U F'


----------



## Shah (Mar 30, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Next: L2 U2 B U2 L U' B D2 F U' D R2 D2 B' L2 U2 F' U' F2 B' L D2 L' U F'



x2 //Inspection
F u' F2 u' //FB
R' U' R U r U' R2 U2 R' U2 r' U' M2 U' R U2 R' //SB
l' U2 y R U2 R U2 R' U2 y r //CMLL
U M' U M' U M' U2 M' U M2 U M2 U2 //LSE

Next: D F2 L2 D L2 F2 D L2 F2 U L' D2 B' D U' R' U R U B' U2


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 30, 2014)

Shah said:


> Next: D F2 L2 D L2 F2 D L2 F2 U L' D2 B' D U' R' U R U B' U2



R2 B' L B U (cross)

x2 (R L') U2 (R' L) (F2l-1)

U' R U' R U' F' U' F U2 R U' R (F2l-2)

U2 L U2 L' U2 L U L' (F2l-3)

R' U R d L U L' (F2l-4)

U2 S R U R' U' R' F R f' (OLL)

y' R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 (PLL)

Next: B F' D2 U2 F' U B F L' D U' B2 F2 R2 D U' R2 D2 U2 F' D' R2 F L2 R' D U' L' R2 F


----------



## Bindedsa (Mar 30, 2014)

Shah said:


> Next: D F2 L2 D L2 F2 D L2 F2 U L' D2 B' D U' R' U R U B' U2



x2 // Inspection
R2 U R' U R2 U R' y' L U L' R U R' F' U R U' R' U' D R2 // XXXcross (21/21)
U' R' U' R U' R' y U L' U L // F2L-4 (11/32)
U' R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2' // PLL (13/45)

Next: B' F' L2 F2 U L' B L R B' R' B L' U D' B2 R' F B D R D' U2


----------



## TDM (Mar 30, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> B' F' L2 F2 U L' B L R B' R' B L' U D' B2 R' F B D R D' U2


x2 y // Inspection
D' U2 R B R D // EOL (6/6)
R' U2 R U L U L // F2L-1 (7/13)
R2 U R U R U2 R // F2L-2 (7/20)
U' L U' R U R' // F2L-3 (6/26)
U L U2 L2 U' [L r] B' // F2L-4 (7/27)
U R' U' L' U l F' // OCLL (7/34)
l U' R D2 R' U R D2 R2 // PLL (9/43)

That movecount makes me want to start using ZZ again...

Next: D R2 U L2 U' B2 F2 R2 U2 B' R F L' B F2 L R2 F2 L'


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Mar 30, 2014)

TDM said:


> Next: D R2 U L2 U' B2 F2 R2 U2 B' R F L' B F2 L R2 F2 L'



x2 // Inspection
U' R' F L' D2 R' D' U L2 U' L2 // xcross
y L' U2 L U L' U' L // F2L-2
U R U R' // F2L-3
U R' U' R U2 y R U R' // F2L-4
R U2 R' U' R U' R' U R U R' U R U2 R' // ZBLL

Next: L2 U2 B2 D2 B D2 R2 U2 F D U' L' F' L B2 D2 L F' R D2


----------



## rcbeyer (Mar 30, 2014)

Lucas Wesche said:


> Next: L2 U2 B2 D2 B D2 R2 U2 F D U' L' F' L B2 D2 L F' R D2



x' //Inspection
U F' R' F R z2 x' D' R' D' //2x2x2 8/8
U' F2 R' F R U D F u' //2x2x3 9/17
R U2 R' L' U L //Bad Edges 6/23
y' R U' R' //2x2x1 Block 3/26
U' R' U R U' R' U R F' d' R U L U' R' // WV Last Slot 15/41
l' U' l U l' U' R U l U' R2' F R F' // L Perm PLL 14/55

alg.garron.us

Next: F' R2 U' D' B2 L' U L2 B' F U' B' U D2 L' B' F2 L' F2 R2 D R L B R'


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Mar 31, 2014)

rcbeyer said:


> Next: F' R2 U' D' B2 L' U L2 B' F U' B' U D2 L' B' F2 L' F2 R2 D R L B R'



Boring ole CFOP

y'//Inspection
D L F' D' R' D' U' r' U r//cross
L U2 L' U2 L U' L'//BL pair
U R U2 R' U R U' R'//FR pair
U L' U L//FL pair
y U' R U' R'// FR pair
U F' (L' U' L U) (L' U' L U) F//EO
y' L' U2 L U L' U L//OCLL
G perm//PLL

First time ever trying to construct a solve with cube notation. Cool. Solve actually would've been nice; only two rotations the whole solve. Cross was awful, though. It was one looked, but long. Can someone give me their cross solution for that? BTW, I only solve white and yellow, so please only do cross on U or D for that scramble.

Next: U L F L2 R F L2 B2 L2 B2 D' U2 B D B' F' R' F2 L2 R F2 B' U2 D' F


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Mar 31, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> x2 // Inspection
> R2 U R' U R2 U R' y' L U L' R U R' F' U R U' R' U' D R2 // XXXcross (21/21)
> U' R' U' R U' R' y U L' U L // F2L-4 (11/32)
> U' R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2' // PLL (13/45)



What the... 

would you have seen the triple Xcross given 15 seconds of inspection? That seems nuts.


----------



## Bindedsa (Mar 31, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> What the...
> 
> would you have seen the triple Xcross given 15 seconds of inspection? That seems nuts.


Probably not, I would have seen the first part and the second Xcross I inserted the corner accidentally, so I would have put the edge in, then I would have notice the last part, which was just a wierd F2L insert with the cross unfinished.


----------



## Bindedsa (Mar 31, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> Next: U L F L2 R F L2 B2 L2 B2 D' U2 B D B' F' R' F2 L2 R F2 B' U2 D' F


z2 // Inspection
B' R D F2 R' F' R F' L' F y R' U2 R D U' R' // XXcross (16/16)
U R U' R' // F2L-3 (4/20)
U2 R' U2 R U2 R D r U r' D' R2 U R // F2L-4 / EO (14/34)
U' R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R U2 // ZBLL (11/45)

Also: My Cross for previous scramble: 
White: z2 R F L B D' F' R' 7 Moves STM
Yellow: y2 L F' D F2 L D2 6 Moves STM

Next: U B2 D' B2 L2 R2 U2 B2 U' L2 R2 B R2 F D2 U2 B2 D' R' D'


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Mar 31, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Next: U B2 D' B2 L2 R2 U2 B2 U' L2 R2 B R2 F D2 U2 B2 D' R' D'



x2 // Inspection
R D2 U R' F R U' R D' // cross
R' U R // F2L-1
y' R U' R' // F2L-2
U2 R' U' R // F2L-3
L' U L U' L' U L U2 L' U L // F2L-4
U' R U R' U' M' U R U' Rw' // OLL
F R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' F' // PLL
U // AUF

Next: U2 F' L2 D R F2 R2 D' F' U' D2 R2 B L2 B D2 L2 F' D2 B2


----------



## Bindedsa (Mar 31, 2014)

Lucas Wesche said:


> Next: U2 F' L2 D R F2 R2 D' F' U' D2 R2 B L2 B D2 L2 F' D2 B2


z2 y
L' F' R' U' F' B' l U2 R' x U' B u' // XXcross
U' L U' L' U L U L' // F2L-3
U2 R U' R' U R U' R' y U2 L' U' R U' L U R' // F2L-4
U' R U' R' U' R U R D R' U R D' R2 U' // COLL

Next: L2 R2 U2 B F2 D2 R2 B2 F2 U2 F' R D U2 B2 F' U' B R'


----------



## Rpotts (Mar 31, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Next: L2 R2 U2 B F2 D2 R2 B2 F2 U2 F' R D U2 B2 F' U' B R'



y D' L F' R' D' U' R' U2 R'
L U' L' U L' U' L
U R U R' U2 R U' R'
y U R U' R' U R' F R F'
U R U2 R' U' R U' R' y R U R' U R U2 R'

47 HTM

Next: U' B2 R B L F U F' B2 D2 R B2 F2 D R B2 L' U R2 F R D2 R' D' U


----------



## cowabunga (Apr 1, 2014)

U2 F D L' y M' F' B2 U M' U r2
y R U R2 F2 R
y' R2 U R2 U R U R U' R' 
L U' R' U L' U R U R' U R
U M2 U M' U2 M U M2 U'

Next: L2 D2 U2 B2 U2 R B2 R' F2 D2 L' U' R' F L F' R2 B L D' F


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Apr 1, 2014)

cowabunga said:


> Next: L2 D2 U2 B2 U2 R B2 R' F2 D2 L' U' R' F L F' R2 B L D' F


x2
U F R' F2 L' U' L' B//cross
y' U' R U' R'//1st pair
L' U L2 U' L'//2nd pair
U2 L' U' L U F' L F L'//3rd pair
y U R U R' y U2 L' U L//4th pair
U F' L' U' L U F//EO
U' R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U' R'//OCLL
G perm

D2 U' R2 B2 R L2 U' L2 D' B F R2 D2 R' D2 B L' B' R' B D R' D' F2 L


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 1, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> y U R U R' y U2 L' U L//4th pair


U' R' U R U' R' U R


> U' R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U' R'//OCLL


U2 F' r U R' U' r' F R


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 2, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> D2 U' R2 B2 R L2 U' L2 D' B F R2 D2 R' D2 B L' B' R' B D R' D' F2 L


y // Inspection
D' l U2 M' F' R U R' U' B' // XXcross (10/10)
D2 R' F R F' D2 // F2L-3 (6/16)
y' U2 L' U' L U' L' y' L' U L F2 // F2l-4 / EO (10/26)
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F2 // ZBLL (14/40)

Next: U2 D L2 U F' L' D2 F L2 D R2 U B2 D' L2 D B2 R2 L2


----------



## Renslay (Apr 2, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Next: U2 D L2 U F' L' D2 F L2 D R2 U B2 D' L2 D B2 R2 L2



Okay, I had no idea what just happened. I started as Roux, and ended up in an interesting way...

39 HTM.

y z'
R2 u2 R2 U' R' B2 // First block, preserving pseudo CE-pair
R2 F R F' R U' M2 U' R U r' U' R // pseudo second block - what the hell just happened?
U M U2 l' // finishing F2L + OLL, move cancellation: M' y2 R = l' y2 R2
y2 R2 U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 U' // G-PLL
B2 // undo pseudoness

Next: U2 B D2 L2 U2 B2 L2 F D2 L2 F2 L' U' L B D U' B' D' L U2


----------



## TDM (Apr 2, 2014)

Renslay said:


> U2 B D2 L2 U2 B2 L2 F D2 L2 F2 L' U' L B D U' B' D' L U2


z2 // Inspection
D' R D2 [F' B] U R' // Cross setting up F2L-1 (6/6)
y R' U' R // F2L-1 (3/9)
L U2 M F' l' // F2L-2 (5/14)
L' U' L [U D] L' U' L D' // F2L-3 (9/23) // F2L-4 skip
F R U R' U' F' / R U R' U' R' F R F' // OLLCP (14/37)
M2 U2 M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U' // EPLL (8/45)

Next: F' L U B R2 U R D2 R' B U2 R2 F' D2 R2 U2 F' R2 L2 F2


----------



## CuberAtCanada (Apr 3, 2014)

Scramble:F' L U B R2 U R D2 R' B U2 R2 F' D2 R2 U2 F' R2 L2 F2

Method: CFOP with 4LLL

Cross:R' D R' D R' D' R' D'

F2L 1:F' U2 F U R' U' R U L' U' L
F2L 2:U' B U2 B' R' R2 U R' Y2
F2L 3:U R U2 R' U' L' U L
F2L 4: U2 F' U F U R U' R'

OLL 1:U f R U R' U' f'
OLL 2:U2 F' r U R' U' r' F R
PLL:Y' F2 U' M U2 M' U' F2

Next scramble L2 F B' D2 R' U' L D' R2 F' L2 D2 F' D2 U L U F D' L2 B' F2 R2 B'


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 4, 2014)

CuberAtCanada said:


> Next scramble:L2 F B' D2 R' U' L D' R2 F' L2 D2 F' D2 U L U F D' L2 B' F2 R2 B'



Noticed that Smiley was meant to be a D, I'm too lazy to redo.

F' L F' M' x' u' R L U L' D // Xcross (10/10)
R' F R F' // F2L-2 (4/14)
B L' B' L // F2L-3 (4/18)
U' R' U2 y L' U L F // F2L-4 / EO (6/24)
U' R U' R' U2 L R U' R' U L' // ZBLL (11/35)

Next: B2 F2 L2 F2 U B2 D2 U B2 R2 D' L' D' B2 F' L2 D' F2 L B L


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 5, 2014)

Bump


Bindedsa said:


> Next: B2 F2 L2 F2 U B2 D2 U B2 R2 D' L' D' B2 F' L2 D' F2 L B L


y'
R' U R' D' R D2 R2 U2 R2 U R' //Xcross
U' L' U' L // F2L-2
R U R' L U' L' U L U L' // F2L-3
U R U R' U R U' R' U R U' R' F' U F // OLS
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // PLL

Next: U R F' D' F2 U R B D' L2 F U2 F' U2 L2 F R2 U2 B' D2


----------



## TDM (Apr 5, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> U R F' D' F2 U R B D' L2 F U2 F' U2 L2 F R2 U2 B' D2


x2 y' // Inspection
R F2 R' F' L2 D' R' D // Cross (8/8)
y' U2 L' U' L // F2L-1 preserving pair (4/12)
U' R U' R2 U' R // F2L-2 (setup F2L-3) (6/18)
U2 y' L U L' // F2L-3 (4/22)
F U F' U L' U' L // F2L-4 (7/29)
U R' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' R // COLL (20/49)
M2 U2 M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U' // EPLL (8/57)

That efficient COLL really helped my movecount...

Next: F U2 B' D' F D2 L' B D' B2 D2 R2 D2 R2 F2 B U2 F2 U2 R2


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 5, 2014)

TDM said:


> x2 y' // Inspection
> R F2 R' F' L2 D' R' D // Cross (8/8)
> y' U2 L' U' L // F2L-1 preserving pair (4/12)
> U' R U' R2 U' R // F2L-2 (setup F2L-3) (6/18)
> ...



R' U R U' x' U L' U L U2 R U' R' U' x' is what I use. Also It is easy to see when it will skip and when you should use the mirror for ZBLL.


----------



## GuRoux (Apr 5, 2014)

scramble: F U2 B' D' F D2 L' B D' B2 D2 R2 D2 R2 F2 B U2 F2 U2 R2
y' x 
u' U R' u M2 U' R B' (8)
r U M' U R' U R2 U R U2 R U R' U' r' U R U' R' U' R (21) too long
U2 L' U2 L U L' U L (8)
M U' M U' M' U2 M U2 M' U' M' U2 M2 U2 (14)

next: L' B2 U L F2 L' F L2 U2 L R2 U' L2 F' U' F' B2 D' U' R2 L2 F D' B U


----------



## CriticalCubing (Apr 5, 2014)

> SCRAMBLE: L' B2 U L F2 L' F L2 U2 L R2 U' L2 F' U' F' B2 D' U' R2 L2 F D' B U


Inspection: x2
Cross: F' R' F L F U R B' R'
F2L: U2' R U R' U y' R' U' R
R U R' U' U' y' R' U2 R U' R' U R
U L' U' L U' y' R U R'
y R U R' U y' R' U' R
OLL U' f R U R' U' f'
U2 F' r U R' U' r' F R
PLL U2 (Ab PERM)

NEXT: R2 U' B2 R2 U' F2 L2 F2 U' L2 D' B' D R2 D L B L' B' R' D'


----------



## TDM (Apr 5, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> R' U R U' x' U L' U L U2 R U' R' U' x' is what I use. Also It is easy to see when it will skip and when you should use the mirror for ZBLL.


Eh, too many rotations and it's very easy to get a high TPS on mine. For the mirror of my case, you can do F (Y perm) F' instead of R' (Y perm) R. I execute it slightly differently (F2 R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' l' U l F2; regrip during the U).


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Apr 6, 2014)

> NEXT: R2 U' B2 R2 U' F2 L2 F2 U' L2 D' B' D R2 D L B L' B' R' D'



L2 F2 R D' R2
U R' U R U L' U L
R' U R U' y L' U' L U R U' R' 
y U R U R' U2 R U R'
y R' U' R U2 R' U R 
U' L' U2 L U L' U L
R perm

EDIT: crap, sorry guys
D B' L R2 U2 B' U L' R2 B' F U2 R L U' F' L R B U' B' D2 U2 R' U2


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 7, 2014)

TDM said:


> Eh, too many rotations and it's very easy to get a high TPS on mine. For the mirror of my case, you can do F (Y perm) F' instead of R' (Y perm) R. I execute it slightly differently (F2 R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' l' U l F2; regrip during the U).



Looking at how I preform it, Its actually R' U l F, so the only rotation is to adjust for PLL.



IRNjuggle28 said:


> D B' L R2 U2 B' U L' R2 B' F U2 R L U' F' L R B U' B' D2 U2 R' U2


x2 y' // Inspection
B R' D F L2 B2 U2 L U2 L' U2 x' U' M' U2 M U x D2 L U' L' U F // XXXcross (22/22)
U' L' U' L U F R U' R' U R U' R' F' U // Forced LL skip (15/37)

Bad XXXcross but forcing LL skips with 2 moves more than I would have used to orient LL edges makes it a good solve. I noticed I could cancel into the easy Diag H ZBLL.

Next: B U2 B' F2 L2 D2 R2 D2 R2 F2 D2 L' F R2 D L' U' L D U2


----------



## CyanSandwich (Apr 7, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Next: B U2 B' F2 L2 D2 R2 D2 R2 F2 D2 L' F R2 D L' U' L D U2


z2 y //Inspection
F' R' D L' //Xcross 
y R U R' y' U R' U2 R // F2l-2
U' L' U L U' y R' U2 R U' R' U R //F2l-3
y R' U2 R U' y R U R' // F2l-4
U' F U R U' R' F' U2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R //2-look OLL
U2 R' U R' U' y R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F //PLL

Wow that was an easy x-cross.

Next: R F2 R B2 L D2 R' F2 L' U2 R U R' D' L' B F' R U2 R


----------



## TDM (Apr 7, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> B U2 B' F2 L2 D2 R2 D2 R2 F2 D2 L' F R2 D L' U' L D U2


x2 y' // Inspection
F' R' D L' // X-cross (4/4)
R' U R U' R' U R // F2L-2 (7/11)
y' R U' R' U' L' U' L // F2L-3 (7/18)
d' L' U2 L U L' U' L // F2L-4 (8/26)
U2 F R U R' U' S R U R' U' f' // OLL (12/38)
U2 [l' R'] D2 R U R' D2 R U' R' // PLL (10/48)

Next: B2 D R2 B2 D' R2 D U L2 F2 U B L' B' F' R' B' D2 F2 L U'


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 7, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> \
> Next: R F2 R B2 L D2 R' F2 L' U2 R U R' D' L' B F' R U2 R



x2 // Inspection
B D R2 U2 L R F' L' // XXcross (8/8)
U' L' U L U2 l' U L U' L' U' l // F2L-3 (12/20)
U2 L U2 L' y' U' L' U // F2L-4 (7/27)
M' x' U R2 D r' U2 r D' R2 U' R U' // ZBLL (12/39)

Next: R D' B' D2 B L' F' R2 B' L2 U2 D' F2 R2 L2 U2 L2 F2 U F2


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 9, 2014)

bump


Bindedsa said:


> Next: R D' B' D2 B L' F' R2 B' L2 U2 D' F2 R2 L2 U2 L2 F2 U F2



x2 y' // Inspection
R' L' F' D' U' R' U2 L u' // Cross
U' L U L' // F2L-1
U' y' R U' R' // F2L-2
U L U' L' U2 R' U R // F2L-3
U' y R' U R // F2L-4
U' L' U2 L U R U2 L' U' L R' U' R U' R' U' // ZBLL

Next: R2 B2 U2 B' L2 B D2 F2 D2 B R2 D L' B2 D B U' R' D2 B' F'


----------



## Renslay (Apr 12, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Next: R2 B2 U2 B' L2 B D2 F2 D2 B R2 D L' B2 D B U' R' D2 B' F'



Noah's CP2 with some FMC techniques. Because why not. 43 HTM.

Premove:
D' R2 D U2 y

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 
z'
R' D F M r' F // First block
R' F' U' F // CP
r' U M U r // EO
R2 U' r U2 r' // 2x2x3
R2 U' R U R2 // F2L
B' L F2 R2 F D' F' D R2 F2 L' B // 2GLL
R' U2 R L2 // undo premove

Next: R2 D2 B L' U2 B U R2 F L2 U2 B2 D' F2 D' F2 D' F2 U B2


----------



## GarethBert11 (Apr 13, 2014)

Renslay said:


> Next: R2 D2 B L' U2 B U R2 F L2 U2 B2 D' F2 D' F2 D' F2 U B2



I use CFOP

Cross: U D B R2
F2L:
1st: U F U' F' U L' U L
2nd: y U' F U' F' R U' R'
3rd: y U' L U L' R U' R'
4th: L U2 L' U2 L U' L'
OLL: F R U' R' U' R U R' F'
PLL: U2 F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'

Next: U2 B' R2 B' R2 D2 B' U2 B L2 F2 R F R B2 L' D' R' B' U2 R2

p.s im still a newbie in CFOP Method


----------



## SolveThatCube (Apr 13, 2014)

GarethBert11 said:


> Next: U2 B' R2 B' R2 D2 B' U2 B L2 F2 R F R B2 L' D' R' B' U2 R2



CFOP

z2
Cross: R L' D R2 U F' L2
F2L1: y' U R' U R U2' y' R' U2 R
F2L2: U' L' U L2 U' L'
F2L3: U R U2' R' y L U L'
F2L4: U2' F U' F' U2' L' U' L
OLL: U' R U R' U R' F R F' R U2' R'
PLL R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'

That was ****!!!

Next: D2 F2 R' D2 F2 L' D2 R B2 D2 L' U F2 L' D2 U2 F L R2 U F'


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 13, 2014)

GarethBert11 said:


> Next: U2 B' R2 B' R2 D2 B' U2 B L2 F2 R F R B2 L' D' R' B' U2 R2


x2
R' L' U' F L F M U2 l' S' U' b' // XXcross (12/12)
L U2 L' U R U R' // F2L-3 (7/19)
U L U2 L' U' L U L' // F2L-4 (8/27)
U' R' U2 R F U' R' U R U R' U R U' F' U' // ZBLL (16/43)

I don't think 40 moves for full ZB is too far from the truth, I can usually get around 40 moves and I don't know any ZBLS other than VHLS and like 5 cases and I only know about a third of the ZBLLs.

Next: L2 U F2 U' R2 U2 B2 L2 U L2 U F D B' U2 R' F' L U2 B R2


----------



## TDM (Apr 13, 2014)

A third of ZBLL? Your sig says a fifth 


Bindedsa said:


> L2 U F2 U' R2 U2 B2 L2 U L2 U F D B' U2 R' F' L U2 B R2


D L2 D R B' L // 222 (6/6)
F2 U F' R2 U R2 // XX-cross (6/12)
U R' U l' U R U' l // F2L-3 (8/20)
d R U R' d R' U' R // F2L-4 (8/28)
U' F R' F' R U R U' R' // OLLCP (9/37)
M2 U M2 U x M2 U2 M2 U2 // EPLL (8/45)

Next: D2 F2 R2 B2 D' L2 D U L2 B2 L2 F L U B' R F L2 D B U


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 13, 2014)

TDM said:


> A third of ZBLL? Your sig says a fifth


I have to update, still counting and adding what I know to an excel file, but I'm already at 137 and I have not finished Pi cases or the sunes and antisunes which i know 24 of + my COLLs. I know full 2GLL + about 60 Diag ZBLLs + My COLLs and alts. Pro tip for finding good ZBLL: look at COLL list, those are generally the best for that subset and usually there are two to four that a fair amount of people use and are always worth it.

Edit: Also, your solution does not work.


----------



## Berkay (Apr 13, 2014)

TDM said:


> Next: D2 F2 R2 B2 D' L2 D U L2 B2 L2 F L U B' R F L2 D B U



x' // inspection
B L' U L D U' R2 // x-cross
U2 R' U R // F2L-2
R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' //F2L-3
U' L U2 L' U' L U L' // F2L-4
U R U R' U R U2 R' F R U R' U' F' // OLL
R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F U // PLL + AUF

Next: B' L U' B' U' D' F' U2 L D B2 U2 D2 R L D2 R' B2 D2 B2 D2


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 13, 2014)

TDM said:


> Next: D2 F2 R2 B2 D' L2 D U L2 B2 L2 F L U B' R F L2 D B U



x2
U F R' B2 L2 F2 U2 F L' B' // XXcross (10/10)
U2 L' U' L // F2L-3 (4/14)
F' U' F U' R U R' d' L' U2 L // F2L-4 / OLS (11/25)
U' R2 x D2 R U R' D2 R U' l // PLL (10/35)
Did before Berkay's post, didn't notice I did not post

Next: Just use Berkay's scramble


----------



## TDM (Apr 13, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> I have to update, still counting and adding what I know to an excel file, but I'm already at 137 and I have not finished Pi cases or the sunes and antisunes which i know 24 of + my COLLs. I know full 2GLL + about 60 Diag ZBLLs + My COLLs and alts. Pro tip for finding good ZBLL: look at COLL list, those are generally the best for that subset and usually there are two to four that a fair amount of people use and are always worth it.
> 
> Edit: Also, your solution does not work.


Oh right... my goals post isn't up to date either. I rarely look at it.
I used to do that when learning ZZLL, but I gave up after like a day and now I've forgotten everything except the 2GLLs I already knew for OH. Do you use ZZ-d for OH? If you know full 2GLL, I'd guess that would be a good method. There's ZZ-porky v1 and v2 (And Profane Koala, which is exactly the same as v1 but with algs better for 2H and not as good for OH).


Berkay said:


> B' L U' B' U' D' F' U2 L D B2 U2 D2 R L D2 R' B2 D2 B2 D2


y // Inspection
L D2 L2 D' R2 U' R // Cross w/ F2L-1 setup (7/7)
u L' U2 L D' // F2L-1 (5/12)
U' L' U [M' x'] U R // F2L-2 (6/18)
U2 L' U' L F' U' F // F2L-3 (7/25)
U2 L' U2 L U' F R U R' F' // VHLS (10/35)
U' R U' L' U R' U' L // COLL (8/43)
U M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 // EPLL (8/51)

Next: L2 D' F2 L2 D' B2 L2 U R2 F2 D F' L' R' U' L' D2 U2 F' U2


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 13, 2014)

TDM said:


> Oh right... my goals post isn't up to date either. I rarely look at it.
> I used to do that when learning ZZLL, but I gave up after like a day and now I've forgotten everything except the 2GLLs I already knew for OH. Do you use ZZ-d for OH? If you know full 2GLL, I'd guess that would be a good method. There's ZZ-porky v1 and v2 (And Profane Koala, which is exactly the same as v1 but with algs better for 2H and not as good for OH).



Nope, I just use VH with all my ZBLLs, I intend to eventually learn ZBLS and I have learned a few, but they are so easy to mix up.



TDM said:


> Next: L2 D' F2 L2 D' B2 L2 U R2 F2 D F' L' R' U' L' D2 U2 F' U2



L' F' D L F2 D' // Xcross (6/6)
R' U R y' U2 L U L' // F2L-2 (7/13)
U2 F R' U R F' // F2L-3 (5/18)
U2 R' U2 R U2 R U R2 U R2 U R U R U R U' R' U' R2 // F2L-4 / Forced LL skip (20/38)

skip was just WV cancelled into a U perm.

Next: F' L2 B' L2 U2 F2 L2 F L2 U2 F U' B2 D' B2 U' L' D2 R F'


----------



## Attila (Apr 15, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Next: F' L2 B' L2 U2 F2 L2 F L2 U2 F U' B2 D' B2 U' L' D2 R F'



F R U orient corners,
F B D B2 D L2 U’ all corners and 3 edges,
F U R F B’ D’ R’ more 3 edges,
U2 B L B F’ D’ B’ L2 B’ R2 F B’ LSE.

next: L2 R2 F' U2 B2 U2 L2 B2 F' L2 R2 D L D2 F2 D U' B' R' D U


----------



## CriticalCubing (Apr 15, 2014)

Attila said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Inspection: x2 y2
Cross: U' F L R2 B
F2L: 1) L U' L' R' U' R
2) U' R U R' y' F U' F'
3) R U2 R' U R U' R'
4) R' U' R
Oll: U2 f R U R' U' f' U' R U R' U R U2 R'
Pll: N perm, z (D' R U' R2 D R' U)*2 R

Next! L2 F2 R2 D' B2 L2 F2 L2 F2 D2 U2 B' U2 R F' L D U2 B' U2 L' U'

Also any tips where I can improve?


----------



## Attila (Apr 15, 2014)

Corners first.
I use only for FMC.


----------



## TDM (Apr 15, 2014)

> Also any tips where I can improve?


Inspection: x2 y2 *z2*
2) U' R U R' y' F U' F' *U' R U R' L U' L'*



> L2 F2 R2 D' B2 L2 F2 L2 F2 D2 U2 B' U2 R F' L D U2 B' U2 L' U'


x2 y // Inspection
R' u r' U' B2 U x U' R U R' D' // X-cross (11/11)
y L' U L U R' U' R // F2L-2 (7/18)
U' L' U' L d R' U R2 U2 R' // F2L-3+4 (10/28)
U2 f R U R' U' f' / l' U R D' R' U' l B // 2lOLL (7+8=15/43)
M2 U M U2 M' U M2 U2 // PLL (8/51)

Next: R' B2 F2 R' F2 L2 U2 R2 U2 L' R' B U F2 R U2 F' U' F U


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 15, 2014)

TDM said:


> Next: R' B2 F2 R' F2 L2 U2 R2 U2 L' R' B U F2 R U2 F' U' F U



x2 y' // Inspection
S2 U' R' F' U' F // EO (6/6)
L B2 U R' U2 R U L U' L2 E2 L // XXXcross (12/18)
U2 R U R' U2 R U' R' U R U' R' // F2L-4 (12/30)
U L U2 L' F' U L U' L' U' L U' L' U F U2 // ZBLL (12/42)

ZZ would have been pretty good if not for that F2L case.

Next: D2 U2 F2 L2 U2 B' U2 B' F2 L2 B' R' B2 R F' D U2 L2 U' R2 B


----------



## CriticalCubing (Apr 15, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> x2 y' // Inspection
> S2 U' R' F' U' F // EO (6/6)
> L B2 U R' U2 R U L U' L2 E2 L // XXXcross (12/18)
> U2 R U R' U2 R U' R' U R U' R' // F2L-4 (12/30)
> ...



Woah! That XXXCross. I cant even do an X Cross properly!

Inspection: x2 
Cross: F L2 U' F R2 B2
F2L: y' R' U' R U' R' U' R (1st Pair)
L' U' L R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R U' R' (2nd Pair)
y' F U2 F' U F U' F' (3 rd Pair)
U' R U R' U2' y' R' U R (4th pair)
2LOLL: U' f R U R' U' f'
PLL: E Perm: (x') R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' (x) (???? I have to do H Perm now? Why?)
?PLL?: H Perm: M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2

How to find tps?


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Apr 15, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> How to find tps?



Time/moves.


----------



## TDM (Apr 15, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> ZZ would have been pretty good if not for that F2L case.


U2 F2 L D' L D L2 F2
U2 R U' R U2' R2' U' R2 U' R2' // I'd use this
U R' U2 R' U R' U' R U2' R
From here (go down to 'Connected Cubies').


CriticalCubing said:


> PLL: E Perm: (x') R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' (x) (???? I have to do H Perm now? Why?)


Do a U or U' before. You're doing it from the wrong angle, just like you can do any PLL from the wrong angle.


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 16, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> 2LOLL: U' f R U R' U' f' *That's not 2 look*
> PLL: E Perm: (x') R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' (x) (???? I have to do H Perm now? Why?)





CriticalCubing said:


> Why after I do and E perm I have to do a H perm?






Bindedsa said:


> You are off by a U or a U', check whether your alg needs the Front Right sticker to much the Right edge or the Right Front sticker needs to match the Front Edge sticker and always position you E like that, preferably too avoid AUF, which you should be able to do half the time, like a Z perm.



Why not read replies to questions you ask, also new scramble?


----------



## CriticalCubing (Apr 16, 2014)

Ohh, Sorry.
Here it it: 

R' D' R' B U' R D' L D L2 U2 F2 D2 F' L2 F L2 B2 D2 

And I didnt understand what you had said about the E perm Bindesa so when that case came here, I asked and I had read it...


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 16, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> Ohh, Sorry.
> Here it it:
> 
> R' D' R' B U' R D' L D L2 U2 F2 D2 F' L2 F L2 B2 D2
> ...


y // Inspection
L F L F R2 L U' L2 U L2 U' x U' R' U R U r' D' F R F' // XXcross (bad)
U L U' L' D' U R' U R U' R' U R D // F2L 3+4 
r' U2 R U R' U' R U R' U r U // OLL

Next: B' R U L' F' B2 R' F2 B U' B2 L' B2 U2 L' B2 L' U2 R' F2 R2


----------



## rcbeyer (Apr 17, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Next: B' R U L' F' B2 R' F2 B U' B2 L' B2 U2 L' B2 L' U2 R' F2 R2



z x' //Inspection

R2 D' R' B D //2x2x2 Block 5/5
y' F U2 R' F //xcross 4/9
R' U R U f R f' // 2nd Slot 7/16
R U2 R' U y' R' U' R //3rd Slot 7/23
U R U R' U2 y L' U' L // 4th Slot 8/31
F' U' L' U L F // OLL 6/37
R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R U' //PLL 12/49

alg.garron.us

Next: F' B' L U' F2 U' F L B' L2 B2 D' F2 B2 R2 D' L2 D2 B2 R2


----------



## ottozing (Apr 17, 2014)

F2 r f2 M2' F' L' B (First block)
r U R' U' R' U R' U' R2 U' M2' U2 M' U' R' (Second block)
U R' U' R U' R' U R' D' R U R' D R2 (CMLL)
U M' U2 M' U2 M' U M (EO)
U' M2' U' (UL UR)
M' U2 M' U2 M2' (EP)

Next - D' B2 U' B2 L2 D' L2 U' R2 U R' F U2 L D' B D' R' F' U2


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 17, 2014)

ottozing said:


> Next - D' B2 U' B2 L2 D' L2 U' R2 U R' F U2 L D' B D' R' F' U2



y // Inspection
L D R' D' B2 R' U2 R D' F // Xcross 
d' R U R' // F2L-2
y R' U2 R U R' U' R // F2L-3
R U' R' U R d' R U R' U' F' // F2L-4
U' r' U r' F' r2 U' R' F R U' R' F' R U // ZBLL

Next: L2 U' R B' L2 B2 U' B L' B2 L2 U' R2 B2 L2 F2 U B2 D' L2


----------



## ottozing (Apr 19, 2014)

r' U2 F' R x' u2 (2x2x2)
R' U' F' R2 (2x2x3)
R U R' (EO)
y' R' U R2 U2 R U R2 U2' R' U2 R U R' (F2L)
U R U2 R D r' U2 r D' R2' U (ZBLL)

Next - B2 R2 D2 F2 D2 R' D2 R' F2 L2 R2 U' R F2 D' B U R2 U2 F R


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 19, 2014)

ottozing said:


> Next - B2 R2 D2 F2 D2 R' D2 R' F2 L2 R2 U' R F2 D' B U R2 U2 F R



y2 
U2 L' U L F R' U L' D' B R' B // Xcross (12/12)
U L U' L' // F2L-2 (4/16)
U R U' R2 U' R // F2L-3 (6/22)
U2 R U2 R' y U' L' U L // F2L-4 / EO (8/30)
U2 R U R2 U L' U R2 U' L U2 R2 U R // ZBLL (14/44)

Next: F2 D' F2 D2 B2 U L2 U' F2 D F2 R' B' D2 U' F' D L B' U' R2


----------



## ottozing (Apr 19, 2014)

y2 L F' R' U' F u (2x2x2)
R U' R2 x' U R2 U' F2 (2x2x3)
x' z' F' L F' L' U' L F' L2' U2 L U2 L' U' L (F2L+EO)
R U R' U R U R2' D' r U2 r' D R2 U R' U' (ZBLL)

Next - R2 B2 U2 F2 D L2 D L2 D2 F2 L2 B' D' U' R B' F2 R F R'


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 19, 2014)

ottozing said:


> Next - R2 B2 U2 F2 D L2 D L2 D2 F2 L2 B' D' U' R B' F2 R F R'



y' // Inspection
L' D2 B' R' B F2 U2 F L' F' U F D' // XXcross (13/13)
L' U L // F2L-3 (3/16)
y U L' U2 L2 F' L' F // F2L-4 / EO (7/23)
U2 F R U R' U' R' F' R U2 R U2 R' // ZBLL (13/36)

Next: L2 D2 F' L2 F' U2 B L2 B2 U2 B' L' B' R2 U2 B U' R2 D B' F2


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 19, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Next: L2 D2 F' L2 F' U2 B L2 B2 U2 B' L' B' R2 U2 B U' R2 D B' F2



D' R' F U2 L2 R2 // cross
x2 d' L U L' U' L U2 L' // F2L-1
U2 R U' R' U R' U' R // F2L-2
U2 L' U L y' R U2 R' // F2L-3 + accidental pairing
U' y R U' R' // F2L-4
U F U R U' R' U R U' R' F' // OLL
U' x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 //PLL

Next: F2 D L2 U2 B' L' B' R2 U2 D R' D2 R' F2 L2 R2 F L2 D


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 19, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Next: F2 D L2 U2 B' L' B' R2 U2 D R' D2 R' F2 L2 R2 F L2 D



y z // Inspection
S' L' U F U' F D L U2 M' x' // XXcross (10/10)
l' U2 L2 U L2 U // F2L-3 (6/16)
x' U2 R U2 R' U2 R // F2L-4 (6/22)
U2 R U' L' U R' U L U L' U L U' // ZBLL (13/35)

Next: U' R2 U' L2 U' B2 D2 B2 L2 R2 B' D2 L R2 U' B2 R' U B' F2 U


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 19, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> (13/35)
> 
> Next: U' R2 U' L2 U' B2 D2 B2 L2 R2 B' D2 L R2 U' B2 R' U B' F2 U



R B' U' F2 L U2 // Cross
z2 R U' R' U R' U2 R // F2L-1
R U' x' U L' U' M'// F2L-2
R U' R' U R U' R' U2 // Pair up
U L' U' L //Insert other pair first
R U2 R' // F2L-4
U R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R// OLL
U2 R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 U //PLL

Next: F D' U L2 B F D F R U R' B2 F' R' D F' D' B2 F' L' R2 F' L F2 L F R2 U' L F


----------



## Attila (Apr 19, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Next: F D' U L2 B F D F R U R' B2 F' R' D F' D' B2 F' L' R2 F' L F2 L F R2 U' L F




U B' U' L U' L' B2 U L U D'B' R2 U' R2 D2 F2 U' D' R2 U D2 F B' L2 R

premoves: F B' L2 R 
U B' U' L U' L' orient corners, and 6 edges,
B2 U L U D'B' R2 U' R2 D2 F2 U' D' R2 U D2 permute corners + LSE.

next: F L F2 R' D' B' U' R' F D2 L2 D2 B2 L2 U' B2 R2 D2 R2


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 20, 2014)

Attila said:


> next: F L F2 R' D' B' U' R' F D2 L2 D2 B2 L2 U' B2 R2 D2 R2



x2 // Inspection
F' L U L U' B' R E M U2 M' B' // XXcross (12/12)
U2 R' U R U' R' U R // F2L-3 (9/20)
U R U2 R' U2 F' L' U' L F // F2L-4 / EO (10/30)
U R U' L' U R' U L U L' U L // ZBLL (12/42)

Next: R2 B2 R2 D2 U R2 D' L2 B2 U2 B2 F U2 L R B2 F' L2 D' U B


----------



## ottozing (Apr 20, 2014)

x2 M2' u x' R U' R' U2 y z u2 (1x2x3)
r2 U r' (XXcross)
y R U' R' (EO)
y' R U R2' U R U' R' U' R (F2L)
y R U R' U R U' R D R' U' R D' R2' U2 (ZBLL)

Next - L2 B2 D R2 B2 F2 D F2 D U2 B2 L R2 F' L' F2 D' R2 B' U2 R


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 20, 2014)

ottozing said:


> Next - L2 B2 D R2 B2 F2 D F2 D U2 B2 L R2 F' L' F2 D' R2 B' U2 R



x' // Inspection
F2 U2 L2 U F' // cross (5/57)
z2 U' R U2 R' U R U' R' U' R U R' // F2L-1 (12/57)
U2 L' U' L U2 L' U L // F2L-2 (8/57)
U R' U' R U2 l U L' U' M' // F2L-3 (11/57)
y R U2 R' U' R U' R' U' R' F R F' // F2L-4 cancelled into OLL (12/57)
y x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 x' U' // PLL (9/57)

I'm happy I 'found' that nice 'OLL skip' insertion. Is this case part of any last slot technique?

Next:B F R B' F D' U' L R' B' L' R2 B R' B D2 F2 L2 R2 F2 L2 U2 F L B2 D U B2 D2 U2


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 20, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> I'm happy I 'found' that nice 'OLL skip' insertion. Is this case part of any last slot technique?
> 
> Next:B F R B' F D' U' L R' B' L' R2 B R' B D2 F2 L2 R2 F2 L2 U2 F L B2 D U B2 D2 U2


VLS/OLS probably uses it for that case.

z2 // Inspection
F L' F' L2 R U2 F2 R2 U F2 R // XXcross (11/11)
U2 R U' R2 F R F' // F2L-3 (6/17)
U' L' U L U' L' y' L' U L F // F2L-4 / EO (10/27)
U2 M x U' L U' L' U L U2 R' U L' U2 L U' // ZBLL (14/41)

Next: F2 R' B' U D2 F2 D' F D L' U F2 D F2 U' R2 U2 R2 B2 R2 U


----------



## Spacesv (Apr 20, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Next: F2 R' B' U D2 F2 D' F D L' U F2 D F2 U' R2 U2 R2 B2 R2 U



z' y // inspection
R D' L' D // cross
L' U' L U' R U R2 U' R // 1st + 2nd pairs
y' U2 R' Uw' R' Uw R // 3rd pair
F R U2 R' F' L' U' L' // 4th pair
L' U' L U L F' L' F // oll
R' U2 R U R U2 L U R U L' // pll

Next: R2 B L2 F U2 B' D2 B' D2 U2 L R' U' L' R2 F' L2 U2 L U


----------



## SolveThatCube (Apr 20, 2014)

Cross: R U L'
F2L1: U' Dw' R U R'
F2L2: L U L' Dw R U R'
F2L3: U L' U2 L U' L F' L' F
F2L4: U L U' L'
OLL: U2' L' U' L U' L' U L U L F' L' F
PLL: U2' x' R2 U2' R D R' U2' R D' R

Pretty good (52 moves) - only one rotation... but I guess I did use Dw/Dw' moves

Next: U' R2 U2 F2 L2 F2 D' F2 D L2 U' L' F2 R' B' F2 D' U2 B' R' U2


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 20, 2014)

SolveThatCube said:


> PLL: U2' x' R2 U2' R D R' U2' R D' R



Interesting A perm.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Apr 20, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Interesting A perm.



I can't do D2 and M2 with my left hand.
But I can't do U2 with my right hand


----------



## GG (Apr 20, 2014)

SolveThatCube said:


> Cross: R U L'
> F2L1: U' Dw' R U R'
> F2L2: L U L' Dw R U R'
> F2L3: U L' U2 L U' L F' L' F
> ...



z2 (inspection)
R' D' B2 D' B' F' D U R' (Cross) 9/9
R U' R' U R U R' U' (F2L 1) 8/17
L' U' L y' U' R U2 R' (F2L 2) 7/24
D' L U' L' (F2L 3) 4/28
U' L' U L y' U R U' R' (F2L 4) 8/36
U2 L' U' L U' L F' L' F L' U2 L (OLL) 12/48
U' R' U' R' U R' U R' U' R U' R2 U2 (PLL (u-perm)) 13/61

Hmm bit slow but I like the 4 move f2l pair i made, 
I was hoping for less than 55 moves 

Next R' D2 B' U F L2 F' U2 R2 F2 L U' D L' U2 R D L F B2 R2 F' B D2 U


----------



## Spacesv (Apr 21, 2014)

GG said:


> Next R' D2 B' U F L2 F' U2 R2 F2 L U' D L' U2 R D L F B2 R2 F' B D2 U


y' z
R' F D L F2 R' // CROSS
L U' L' y' U' R' U R // F2L 1
L' U2 L // F2L 2
U' R U' R' y U' R' U R // F2L 3
U2 y' R U’ R’ U2 R’ F R F’ // whF2L
U2 F U' L' U R2 U' L U R2 F' U // zbll

next: D2 R2 D R2 B2 D' L2 U2 L2 F2 U R U2 L2 D' B L' U' R F U'


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 21, 2014)

Spacesv said:


> next: D2 R2 D R2 B2 D' L2 U2 L2 F2 U R U2 L2 D' B L' U' R F U'



I'm trying out the PCMS method.
y'// inspection
U R2 U' D' B U // 2 pairs
x2 y' M2 U' L' U2 L U L' U' L // 3rd pair
M2 U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
F (R U R' U')3 F' // CMSLL
M' S' M' // centers
M' U2 M // D layer edge
y M' U' M // 2nd edge
y M' U' M y U M' U' M // 3rd edge
y' U M' U M//4th edge
U M' U M U2 M' U M // OLL
U2 R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2// PLL
Gosh that was inefficient.

Next: F2 R B2 F' L' R D B' L' R2 B F2 D B' F U' B F' R F2 D2 U2 L' B' F2 U2 F2 L R2 D


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 21, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Next: F2 R B2 F' L' R D B' L' R2 B F2 D B' F U' B F' R F2 D2 U2 L' B' F2 U2 F2 L R2 D


z' y2
S R' L' F' U2 L U2 D F' B' R B R' B U2 F' B' // XXXcross (17/17)
L U L' U' y' L' U L // F2L-4 / EO (7/24)
F' L' U' L U L F L' U2 L' U2 L U // ZBLL (13/37)

Next: R2 D' B2 F2 U' R2 D B2 D2 L2 D F L2 B U F2 R' D' L2 U' B


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 21, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Next: R2 D' B2 F2 U' R2 D B2 D2 L2 D F L2 B U F2 R' D' L2 U' B



D L U' L' U R2 // 2 pairs
z' U2 M2 l U l' // 3rd pair
U' M U2 M2 U2 F' L F L'// 4th 
U R U2 R' U' R U' R' //CO
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U2//CP
M S2//centers
U' M' U2 M U M U2 M' // 2 D layer edges
y U' M U2 M U2 M2// last 2 edges
M' U M U2 M' U M U M' U M U2 M' U M//OLL
U' M2 U M' U2 M U M2 U//PLL
Next: F L2 D2 R2 B F U' L R B' U2 B R' D' L2 B' F R2 U R' B' L R B L' B2 F2


----------



## TDM (Apr 21, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Gosh that was inefficient.


Have you tried doing the M and S slices as:
- (centre+edge)*3
- RouxEO (preserving DB edge, so using M' U M instead of M' U M')
- EP5
?
Or you could use L5EOP for the last two steps.

Doing centres and then edges one at a time is very inefficient and will not get you good times.


----------



## Spacesv (Apr 21, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Next: F L2 D2 R2 B F U' L R B' U2 B R' D' L2 B' F R2 U R' B' L R B L' B2 F2


y' L R D' R' B U F U' F U F // Xcross (
y' L' U L2 U L' // 2nd pair
U' R' U R L' U L // 3rd 
U2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R' // 4th
U' R U R' U R U2' R' F R U R' U' F' // oll
(U D') R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R2 (U' D) R' U R U2 //pll
Next:F U2 F R2 F' L2 F' U2 F2 L2 B' D U' B' D2 L2 R' B' D2 R2 D


----------



## GG (Apr 21, 2014)

Spacesv said:


> Next:F U2 F R2 F' L2 F' U2 F2 L2 B' D U' B' D2 L2 R' B' D2 R2 D



U R F' R y U' R' U' z U L' B L // Extended Cross (11/11)
U2 R' U' R L U' L' // 2nd F2L Pair (7/18)
y U' R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2 // 3rd F2L Pair (8/25)
U L U L' y' U' L F' L' F // 4th Pair (VLS) (9/34)
U R U R' U' L' U R U' M' // OLL (10/44)
B L U' L D2 L' U L D2 L2 B2 // PLL (11/55)

Next: D2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U2 L' U' R D' U' B' R L F' D' U' B' L D2 U L2 U' R' U2


----------



## rcbeyer (Apr 22, 2014)

GG said:


> Next: D2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U2 L' U' R D' U' B' R L F' D' U' B' L D2 U L2 U' R' U2



x

U2 R D R d L' U2 //2x2x2 7/7
x2 U' F' R2 U F' //2x2x3 5/12
y U F R U R' //Fix Bad Edges 5/17
y' U' R' U2 R U' R2 U //2x2x1 Block 7/24
R2 U R' U2 R U' //Finish F2l 6/30
R' U2 L' U' L R U2 L' U' L //WV Insert 10/40
U' R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R //PLL 12/52

Full Solve


Next: R B' D2 R2 L U2 B R' U' F' B R2 L B2 U R2 L' U2 L' R2 D R' L' U F'


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 22, 2014)

rcbeyer said:


> Next: R B' D2 R2 L U2 B R' U' F' B R2 L B2 U R2 L' U2 L' R2 D R' L' U F'



x2//inspection
M' F//2nd pair
U2 S2 y' R' F' R//3rd pair
M' U' r' U r//4th pair
U' L' U' L U' L' U L F R U R' F'//CMSLL


TDM said:


> - (centre+edge)*3


Like this? I'm not sure what you mean.
U M' U' S' M//Centers+1 edge
z2 M2 U2 M' U2 M' //2 edges
U y' M' U' M//last edge
U2 M' U M U2 M' U M//OLL
M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 M' //PLL

Next:R' F' L' R U' B2 F2 U L' B' F L' U2 L D B L R2 F2 D2 U' L' R2 F' D2 L'


----------



## porkynator (Apr 22, 2014)

R' B' L2 U2 B2 //Pseudo 2x2x2 (5/5)
D F2 L R F L2 R' F2 L' F' //Pseudo F2L-1 (10/15)
L' F' D F D L U' //F2L with some LL control (7/22)
B2 R2 B L B' R2 B L' //CLL -1 move (8/30)
B2 D B' D' B' F L B L' F' //ELL (10/40)

Next scramble: R D B2 U D R F2 B D R' D' L2 F2 U2 D' R2 F2 D B2 U R2


----------



## CriticalCubing (Apr 22, 2014)

> R D B2 U D R F2 B D R' D' L2 F2 U2 D' R2 F2 D B2 U R2



Inspection: x2 y2
Cross: B' R2 L2 F' D R' D2
F2L: R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R U' R'
U2 y R U' R' U r U' R' U R U r'
U' y R U' R' U r U' R' U R U r'
U2 y R U R'
2LOLL: U' f R U R' U' f' U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R
PLL: U' Ab perm

Next: U2 R2 U2 L R2 B2 R' U2 L' D2 F' D' L' R B L' U' R U2 F


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 22, 2014)

porkynator said:


> Next scramble: R D B2 U D R F2 B D R' D' L2 F2 U2 D' R2 F2 D B2 U R2


y // Inspection
U F R2 F2 R B' D L u M F l' U2 L' // XXXcross (14/14)
U2 R U2 R' U' F' U' L' U L U F // F2L / EO (12/28)
U R' U' R U' L U2 R' U2 R U2 L' U R' U R U // ZBLL (15/43)

Good XXXcross bad end.

Next: F2 R2 U F2 U' B2 F2 D' F2 D F' D U L' F R B U2 B D


----------



## cowabunga (Apr 22, 2014)

R' D' L D r U F
R' U M' r U R' U2 r' U R
U' R' D R U' R U R' U R' D' R
U2 M' U' M2 U' M' U M U2 M U M2 

Next: F2 L2 U' L2 U2 L2 B2 D' L2 B2 U2 R U B D' L R B' L2 B D


----------



## GG (Apr 22, 2014)

cowabunga said:


> Next: F2 L2 U' L2 U2 L2 B2 D' L2 B2 U2 R U B D' L R B' L2 B D



x 
U' R U2 D B' L B' R2 x // Cross (8/8)
L U L' R U' R' U // First Pair (7/15)
R' U' R // Second Pair (3/18)
U' L U' L2 U' L U2 L U' L' y' U' L' U2 y' L' U L F // 3rd, 4th Pair OLS (17/35)
U' M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U' M2 // H-Perm (8/43)

Next: B2 D F2 L' R2 D' L' U F2 B D' L2 U F L' R U2 B' F' D2 U2 R2 F U' R'


----------



## TDM (Apr 22, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> I'm not sure what you mean.


To continue from where you were (I did a z' before scrambling so white is on D, which is what I used when I did PCMS; you'll have to do that to follow what I'm saying with colours, but the solution will still work without it):
U (pairs Blue edge with centre)
M' U' S' (solve edge+centre pair)
d' (pairs Green edge with centre
M' U2 M (solves pair)
y' M2 (Orange)
U M' (inserts pair)
Then finish as:
M' U M (L5EO)
U' M U2 M' U M' U2 M' U' M2 U2 (EP5)

You don't need to solve the centres; after solving two adjacent centre+edge pairs they'll all be solved.

btw, if you're going to do it as inserting the DF edge and then solving the LL, you'll want to learn ELL. However, EO then EP is fewer algs (EO is intuitive and EP is 16 algs).


----------



## GG (Apr 22, 2014)

GG said:


> Next: B2 D F2 L' R2 D' L' U F2 B D' L2 U F L' R U2 B' F' D2 U2 R2 F U' R'



U' F2 U' B' D U' R' D' R2 z2 // Extended Cross (9/9)
U R U R' U y L' U L // 2nd Pair (8/17)
U2 R' U R // 3rd Pair (4/21)
U2 R U' R' U R U R' // 4th Pair (8/29)
U' R U R' U' M' U R U' r' // OLL (10/39)
U' L' U R U' L U2 R' U R U2 R' // PLL (12/51)

Next: D L2 D U R2 L' B' R L2 F2 B R2 L F' U2 F' U L' B R2 F' R2 L' B D2


----------



## CriticalCubing (Apr 22, 2014)

> D L2 D U R2 L' B' R L2 F2 B R2 L F' U2 F' U L' B R2 F' R2 L' B D2



Inspection: x2
Cross: D' R' U' R' F R y R' u R' u' (that cross was ssooo bad  )
F2l: U L' U2 L U L' U' L
U' L U2 L' U' L U L'
y' R' U2 R U2 y' L' U' L
L U' L' U L U L' U L U' L'
OLL: U F R U R' U' F' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R
PLL: Gb Perm (U2)

NEXT: D' F2 U' B2 F2 D2 L2 U' B2 R2 D' R' D B2 D' L' D2 F' U' L D'


----------



## TDM (Apr 22, 2014)

GG said:


> D L2 D U R2 L' B' R L2 F2 B R2 L F' U2 F' U L' B R2 F' R2 L' B D2


y' x // Inspection
r' U // P1 (2/2)
U R U r B // P2 (4/6)
U M' U r' M U' R // P3 (7/13)
U2 r U' r' // P4 (4/17)
F R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' F' // Long CmsLL (14/31)
U M2 // P1 (2/33)
U2 y M U2 M' // P2 (4/37)
U M' U M // P3 (4/41)
y U M' U' M U2 M' U M' U' M' U2 M U' M2 U // L5E (15/56)

CmsLL killed my movecount.

Next: D2 F' L2 B' L2 U2 F2 L2 B' R' F L' D F2 R' U' R B L' D' U'


----------



## CriticalCubing (Apr 22, 2014)

TDM said:


> y' x // Inspection
> r' U // P1 (2/2)
> U R U r B // P2 (4/6)
> U M' U r' M U' R // P3 (7/13)
> ...



Do mine. I posted.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Apr 22, 2014)

> D2 F' L2 B' L2 U2 F2 L2 B' R' F L' D F2 R' U' R B L' D' U'



Inspection: x2 
Cross: R' B' R' U R' U F L2
F2L: R' U R y' R U R'
y' R U R' U' R U R' y' R U R'
U R' U2 R U' R' U' R
L' U L U' L' U L
OLL: F R U R' U' F' U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R
PLL: U' Gd Perm

Next: R2 D2 F L2 B2 U2 F2 U2 R2 F L F L2 R U F2 L' F' D' R


----------



## TDM (Apr 22, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> Do mine. I posted.


There's no need to be so rude. I started mine before you'd posted when GG was the last person to have included a new scramble; I hadn't seen your post because it wasn't there.


CriticalCubing said:


> D' F2 U' B2 F2 D2 L2 U' B2 R2 D' R' D B2 D' L' D2 F' U' L D'


z2 y // Inspection
R2 u // P1 (2/2)
R D2 F' U' F D2 // P2 (6/8)
U' R // P3 (2/10)
U S U' r U r' // P4 (6/16)
R' U L U' R U L' // CmsLL (7/23)
y M' // P2 (1/24)
U' M' U2 M // P3 (4/28)
y U' M' U M U M' U M // EO (8/36)
U M' U2 M U' // EP5 (5/41)

Next: R2 D2 F L2 B2 U2 F2 U2 R2 F L F L2 R U F2 L' F' D' R


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Apr 22, 2014)

TDM said:


> Next: R2 D2 F L2 B2 U2 F2 U2 R2 F L F L2 R U F2 L' F' D' R



M' U L D F2 D R2 u2 // P1+2 [8/8]
U R U R2 U' R // P3 [6/14]
U2 R U M' U2 r' U2 r U r' // Bad P4 [10/24]
R U2 R' U' R U' R' // CMSLL [7/31]
S U2 M2 U M // P1+2 [5/36]
y M U2 M' // P3 [3/39]
U M' U M // EO [4/43]
U' M' U2 M U // EP [5/48] 
Fun method. 

Next: F' U' B L2 D2 L F U' R2 D L2 F' R2 L2 B' L2 U2 F2 B' L2 B


----------



## TDM (Apr 22, 2014)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Fun method.


It's also really efficient, and I don't even use it much... it's probably much more efficient than CFOP for those who practise with it.


> F' U' B L2 D2 L F U' R2 D L2 F' R2 L2 B' L2 U2 F2 B' L2 B


L D' // P1 (2/2)
B R2 U *R'* // P2 (4/6)
*R'* U2 R U2 B // P3 (5-1=4/10)
R' U R *U R' U' R* // P4 (7/17)
*R' U R U'* x' U L' U L U2 R U' R' U x' // CmsLL (13-8=5/22)
U2 S U' M' // P1 (4/26)
U S // P2 (2/28)
M' U' M // P3 (3/31)
y' U' M' U' M U2 M' U' M // EO (8/39)
U' M U2 M' U' M' U2 M' U M2 U' // EP (11/50)

One of the worst EP cases, but so many cancellations.

Next: U' B2 L2 U L2 U B2 R2 F2 D2 F L2 R2 D U2 F' L U R2 D'


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 23, 2014)

TDM said:


> Next: U' B2 L2 U L2 U B2 R2 F2 D2 F L2 R2 D U2 F' L U R2 D'


x2 // Inspection
L F D B' L D // EOline (5/5)
U R U2 R' U2 R U2 R // First Block (8/13)
L2 U' L U2 L U2 L2 U2 L' U' L U' L' U L // Second Block (15/28)
U R U2 R' U' R U' R2 U' R U' R' U2 R U' // ZBLL ( 15/41)

Next: R2 D' L U' B U' L2 U' R' F U F2 D' F2 U' F2 R2 L2 D' F2 D2


----------



## TDM (Apr 23, 2014)

x // Premove


Bindedsa said:


> R2 D' L U' B U' L2 U' R' F U F2 D' F2 U' F2 R2 L2 D' F2 D2


y2 // Inspection
R U F U' R' // P2 (5/5)
d M2 R U' r' // P3 (5/10)
U y R U2 R2 F R F' // P4 (7/17)
F U R' U' R F' U' R' U2 R // CmsLL (9/26)
U2 M // P1 (2/28)
y M2 U2 M2 // P2+3 (3/31)
y' M' U M // EO (3/34)
U M' U2 M U' // EP (5/39)

Sub-40...!?

Next: L2 B2 F' R2 B U2 L2 D2 B2 R2 F2 L D2 B2 R B' F2 U L' U2 R'


----------



## DuffyEdge (Apr 23, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Next: R2 D' L U' B U' L2 U' R' F U F2 D' F2 U' F2 R2 L2 D' F2 D2


D L F' D' R' F R // Cross
U2 L U L' // 1st pair
U R' U' // 2nd pair
R2 U' R' U R' F R F' // 3rd pair
U R' U' R' F R F' U R // OLL
M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2 U' // PLL
x' y' U' M2 U R U' M2 U R // Last 3 edges


----------



## TDM (Apr 23, 2014)

DuffyEdge did't give a scramble, so...


TDM said:


> L2 B2 F' R2 B U2 L2 D2 B2 R2 F2 L D2 B2 R B' F2 U L' U2 R'


R' f' R // P2 (3/3)
U' y' M' r U M' B' R' // P3+4 (7/10)
U R' F2 L D' F2 R F' L' U' F // CmsLL (11/21)
M' U2 S' // P1 (3/24)
M' U2 M2 // P3+4 (3/27)
y U2 M' U M U2 M' U M // EO (8/35)
U M U2 M' U' M' U2 M' U M2 U2 // EP (11/46)

Next: F2 U' R2 F2 D2 U R2 F2 U' F2 U L F R2 F L2 U' F D F2 L'


----------



## CHJ (Apr 23, 2014)

TDM said:


> Next: F2 U' R2 F2 D2 U R2 F2 U' F2 U L F R2 F L2 U' F D F2 L'



x2 y' R' U2 R F D F2 // xcross (6,6)
y U L' U' L U L U L' U2 // F2L 2+3 (9,15)
R U' R' U2 F' U' F // F2L 4 + EO (7,22)
B' R U R U R' U' R2 U' R' U R B U R U' R' U // ZBLL (18,40) alternate alg is shorter but not as cool

next scramble: B2 R2 D R2 D R2 D2 L2 B2 U2 B2 F' U2 L U R2 D R2 B2 L2 F


----------



## 10461394944000 (Apr 23, 2014)

CHJ said:


> scramble: B2 R2 D R2 D R2 D2 L2 B2 U2 B2 F' U2 L U R2 D R2 B2 L2 F



cross: z y2 D2 R B F
f2l1: U R U' R' U2 y' R' U' R
f2l2: d R' U R U2 R U' R'
f2l3: U' R' U R y L U L'
f2l4: U' R U R' U' R U R'
oll: U F R U R' U' R' F' r U R U' r'
pll: R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U2

next scramble: F2 R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 D' R2 U R2 B2 L' D2 U' F2 R B2 U' B' R' U


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Apr 23, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> next scramble: F2 R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 D' R2 U R2 B2 L' D2 U' F2 R B2 U' B' R' U



z2 // Inspection
F' R2 F R D2 R' D' // Cross
U L' U' L U L' U' L // F2L-1
L U L' U' L U L' U' L U L' // F2L-2
U R U R' // F2L-3
U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U R // F2L-4
U l' U2 L U L' U l // OLL
U f R f' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 // PLL

Next: D F2 L2 F' R2 F D F' B' L' U2 R2 D' F2 L2 B2 U2 R2 U' F2 D'


----------



## TDM (Apr 23, 2014)

Must... PCMS... more...


Lucas Wesche said:


> D F2 L2 F' R2 F D F' B' L' U2 R2 D' F2 L2 B2 U2 R2 U' F2 D'


x' // Inspection
R2 // P2 (1/1)
M' d R r2 b' // P2 (5/6)
R2 y R U' R' // P3 (4/10)
y' R U2 r' y U L' U L // P4 (7/17)
y [l' R'] D2 R U2 R' D2 R U2 l // CmsLL (9/26)
M' U2 M // P1 (3/29)
U M U2 M' // P2 (4/33)
y' M' U M' U' M' // P3 (5/38)
U M' U M U' M' U M // EO (8/46)
U2 M' U2 M U' // EP (5/51)

Next: U' F2 D R2 B2 D2 U' B2 D L2 B2 R U L2 F R2 U R2 B' L' R'


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Apr 23, 2014)

TDM said:


> Next: U' F2 D R2 B2 D2 U' B2 D L2 B2 R U L2 F R2 U R2 B' L' R'



x2 // Inspection
L' D' R' U2 F' U' L D2 // xCross
U R U' R' // F2L-2
y' U' L' U' L U L' U' L // F2L-3
y' U' R' U2 R U' R' U R // F2L-4
U2 r U R' U' M U R U' R' // OLL
U2 R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' // PLL
U2 // AUF

Next:B L2 R2 F' U2 R2 F D2 L2 B F' D' F R' U' B' L' B D2 U' B'


----------



## cowabunga (Apr 23, 2014)

Lucas Wesche said:


> Next:B L2 R2 F' U2 R2 F D2 L2 B F' D' F R' U' B' L' B D2 U' B'



x' 
L2 U L2 B' L D' B2
M2 U R' U2 r2 U R U2 R U' R' U2 r U R'
U L' U2 L U2 L F' L' F
M U M' U M' U2 M' U' M U2 M'

Next: B2 R2 B2 U' B2 D U L2 D F2 R2 B' U L R' F' U R2 U' F'


----------



## porkynator (Apr 24, 2014)

cowabunga said:


> Next: B2 R2 B2 U' B2 D U L2 D F2 R2 B' U L R' F' U R2 U' F'



z2 y U2 F2 R S
R' F' U F U' R2 U' Rw U' Rw *R2*
*R* U B U' B' *R'*
*R2* Uw R2 Uw' R2 y L2 Uw' L2 Uw L2

29 STM, 30 HTM

Next scramble: U F2 U B2 R2 U B2 F2 D' U' R2 F' R2 B' U' L D' F' R U2 F'


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 24, 2014)

porkynator said:


> Next scramble: U F2 U B2 R2 U B2 F2 D' U' R2 F' R2 B' U' L D' F' R U2 F'



F' R// 2 pairs
x F U' F2//3rd pair
U L' U2 L U' L' U L//4th pair
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' U' //CMSLL
z2 U' M u U M' u// Pair 1
x2 U' M U2 M' //pair2
y' M' U' M//pair 3
U S U' S'//pair 4
U' R U R' U' M' U R U' r'//OLL
U M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2//PLL

I don't think I paired up the edges and centers very well.
Next: D2 U2 L' D U' L2 R2 B' L F2 R2 D U' F U B' F D B2 F2 D B' F' R U F L R F2 L2


----------



## porkynator (Apr 24, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Next: D2 U2 L' D U' L2 R2 B' L F2 R2 D U' F U B' F D B2 F2 D B' F' R U F L R F2 L2



z B' R2 B' //2nd Pair (3)
y U2 F L' U L //3rd Pair (5)
U2 R U2 R' U R' F R F' //4th Pair + CLL (9)
M' U' x2 //RD + LD (2)
M' U B2 M B2 U M2 U2 //LSE (8)

27 STM

Next scramble: U2 B2 R U R' F2 D2 L' U' F' B' D2 R2 B U2 R2 B' D2 R2 F'


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 26, 2014)

porkynator said:


> Next scramble: U2 B2 R U R' F2 D2 L' U' F' B' D2 R2 B U2 R2 B' D2 R2 F'



x2 y' // Inspection
L' D' L F L F R' U2 L U' L2 U L U' R U' R' D2 // Xcross (18/18)
R U R' // F2L-2 (3/21)
U2 y R' U' R // F2L-3 (4/25)
U y r2 F r U' r // F2L-4 / OLS (6/31)
y R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 // PLL (13/44)


----------



## GG (Apr 26, 2014)

Bindedsa forgot to put a scramble so I'll get one from qqtimer:
R2 D2 F2 L2 U' F2 D R2 U' F2 L F' R2 B' R' F' D2 F D L' U2


x2
R' F R2 z B L' U' L //FB (7/7)
y R U M' U' R' U' R U R2 U' R2 U2 R U R' //SB (15/22)
U R' U r U2 R2 F R F' r//CMLL (10/32)
U' M' U M U M' U M U2 M' U2 M U M2 U//OLSE (15/47)
E2 M' E2 M'//L4E (4/51)

First Roux Example Solve !  
Any critique is welcome! 

Next:L2 F2 L2 U2 R2 B' R2 B R2 F' L2 U' B2 D B2 U' L F R U F


----------



## TDM (Apr 26, 2014)

GG said:


> L2 F2 L2 U2 R2 B' R2 B R2 F' L2 U' B2 D B2 U' L F R U F


x2 y' // Inspection
U' r' F' // P2 (3/3)
U' S F U2 R U F' // P3 (7/10)
M' U2 M F U2 F' // P4 (6/16)
U' R U2 R' U' l F' U L' U L U2 L' (13/29)
S M // P1 (2/31)
d' M2 U M' // P2 (4/35)
U2 S' U2 S // P3 (4/39)
U M' U M // EO (4/43)
U' M U2 M' U' M' U2 M' U M2 U' // EP (11/54)

Next: L2 R2 F2 U' F2 U B2 U2 F2 D B2 F R' D L2 B R F2 L' B'


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 26, 2014)

GG said:


> Next:L2 F2 L2 U2 R2 B' R2 B R2 F' L2 U' B2 D B2 U' L F R U F


Sorry about the scramble
z2 // Insepction
R' B' M x L' U' R' U R L u' L' U L R // XCross (14/14)
U l U' l' B R' U R // F2L-2 (8/22)
y' R' U R U' R' U' L' U2 L R // Idunno (10/32)

I think that's my PB FMC. it at least ties it, lol.

Next: L2 F2 R2 U F2 L2 D F2 L2 B2 D2 B' D2 L' D' U2 L2 R D' U2 F2


----------



## 10461394944000 (Apr 26, 2014)

scramble: L2 F2 L2 U2 R2 B' R2 B R2 F' L2 U' B2 D B2 U' L F R U F
xcross: r' U' M' z2 u' L' U L U' R
f2l2: y R' U' R
f2l3: L' U' L U2 L' U L
f2l4: U R U' R' U2 F R' F' R
coll: U r U R' U' r' F R F'
epll: U M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2
alg.cubing.net

next: B' D' L2 U R' U F U R2 U' B2 R2 D2 L U2 R2 U2 D2 F2 R'

edit: doubleninj'd


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 26, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> next: B' D' L2 U R' U F U R2 U' B2 R2 D2 L U2 R2 U2 D2 F2 R'



z2 // Inspection
L2 D' L2 U' L R u R' U' R U R2 U' R2 // XXcross (14/14)
F R' F' R // F2L-3 (4/18)
U' F U2 R U' R' F' // F2L-4 / EO (7/25)
U2 x M U' L U' L' U L U2 R' U L' U2 L U2 // ZBLL (15/40)

Next: D2 F2 B R2 B2 U' B2 U' R' B2 D2 B2 D' B2 D' L2 B2 D2 R2


----------



## porkynator (Apr 26, 2014)

Scramble B' D' L2 U R' U F U R2 U' B2 R2 D2 L U2 R2 U2 D2 F2 R'

R2 U' R2 D' R U //2x2x2 (6)
L2 B2 L R D2 R' D L //F2L-1 (8)
R D' R' F D' B' D B D2 B' D2 B D2 F' //LS+LL (14)

EDIT: Ninja'd. I used 10461394944000's scramble

For Bindedsa's scramble (D2 F2 B R2 B2 U' B2 U' R' B2 D2 B2 D' B2 D' L2 B2 D2 R2)
F2 R D F2 (4)
D2 B' D2 L' (4)
B' R' B R D B' R' B' R B2 L (11)
B L' B' L (4)
D' R' B' R B (5)
D' B' L' R D2 L R' B' D2 (9)

Next scramble: L2 D2 B2 U R2 U' L2 U2 L2 U B2 F' U2 L' U F R' D B L' D2


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 26, 2014)

porkynator said:


> Next scramble: L2 D2 B2 U R2 U' L2 U2 L2 U B2 F' U2 L' U F R' D B L' D2



B' R D' R' U F' U F L2 U2 L' // XXcross (11/11)
U R' U2 R U' R' U R // F2L-3 (8/19)
U r U r' U2 M' U M // F2L-4 / EO (8/27)
U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U R U2 R' U R U2 R' U' R U' / ZBLL (17/44)

Next: U2 F2 L2 D2 B2 D R2 U B2 R2 D' L' B2 L2 B D2 F U F L2 U2


----------



## porkynator (Apr 26, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Next: U2 F2 L2 D2 B2 D R2 U B2 R2 D' L' B2 L2 B D2 F U F L2 U2



y x' L D L B F' U2 F2 //FB (7)
Rw U2 R' U R2 U' M' Rw U R' //SB (10)
F' U2 F' D' F U2 F' D F2 //CMLL (9)
U' M' U' M U' M2 U M2 U2 //LSE (9)

Next scramble: L2 F2 L2 U' B2 F2 U' L2 R2 F2 D2 L B2 U' B U2 R F D' U2 R2


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 26, 2014)

porkynator said:


> Next scramble: L2 F2 L2 U' B2 F2 U' L2 R2 F2 D2 L B2 U' B U2 R F D' U2 R2



R U B R U' F' U'// cross
x2 L' U' L d R' U' R// f2l 1
U' R U' R' F U2 F'//f2l 2
U2 y R2 u' R2 u R2//f2l 3
d R U' R' U' F' U F// f2l 4
R' U' R' F R F' U R//OLL
U2 R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R U2//PLL
Next:U B F2 U' L R2 D2 L' B2 L2 B L U2 R D U2 R2 B' R2 B2 F' U B2 U' R' D' F D B2 F' L D' B' U' L B2


----------



## porkynator (Apr 26, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Next:U B F2 U' L R2 D2 L' B2 L2 B L U2 R D U2 R2 B' R2 B2 F' U B2 U' R' D' F D B2 F' L D' B' U' L B2



L' D R' //2x2x1 (3)
U2 B' L2 U' B2 D //Pseudo 2x2x3 (6)
U2 F' R' F' R L' U2 L //Pseudo F2L-1 + Pair (8)
U' R' F R //Pseudo F2L (4)
L F2 L' F' L F' L' F U' //ALL but 3 corners (-1 move) (9)
F2 D' B2 D F2 D' B2 D2 //3c (8)

Next scramble: B2 D2 R2 B' R2 B U2 R2 F2 U2 B U' F L R' U' F' L' U2 R2 F


----------



## goodatthis (Apr 26, 2014)

porkynator said:


> Next scramble: B2 D2 R2 B' R2 B U2 R2 F2 U2 B U' F L R' U' F' L' U2 R2 F



Cross: D' L R' F D' (5) 
Pair 1: L' U L U2 L' U' L (7)
Pair 2: U2 R U R' (4)
Pair 3: y U2 R U2 R' U2 B U B' (8)
Pair 4: U2 R U2 R' U F' U' F (8)
OLL: (I use 2 look) y2 F U R U' R' F' y2 R U2 R' U' R U' R' (14)
PLL: y' R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' (11)

Total: 57 

Next scramble: U' L' B' L' F L2 F D' L' U R2 L2 B2 D2 L2 B2 D2 R2 D' R2


----------



## cowabunga (Apr 26, 2014)

goodatthis said:


> Next scramble: U' L' B' L' F L2 F D' L' U R2 L2 B2 D2 L2 B2 D2 R2 D' R2



z2
F' D U' M' U2 B
U r' U' R U R2 U' M' U2 r' U' R
F R U R' U' R U R' U' F'
U M' U M' U M U' M U M2 U2

Next: B2 L R' F2 L' B2 R B2 D2 F2 R2 U' R D2 B D' B L B' L' U2


----------



## porkynator (Apr 27, 2014)

cowabunga said:


> Next: B2 L R' F2 L' B2 R B2 D2 F2 R2 U' R D2 B D' B L B' L' U2



U2 L D B' //EO (4)
F2 R' B2 L' D2 //Stuff (5)
U B2 U2 R D' R2 //More stuff (6)
U F2 U2 F2 //F2L (4)
L U2 L' F' U L U L' U' F U2 //LL (11)

Next scramble: R2 U F U2 F2 L F B' L U2 R2 U2 F' L2 D2 R2 D2 B R2 L2


----------



## TDM (Apr 27, 2014)

x // Prerotation


porkynator said:


> R2 U F U2 F2 L F B' L U2 R2 U2 F' L2 D2 R2 D2 B R2 L2


x // Inspection
U2 R U' B // P2 (4/4)
R U R' // P3 (3/7)
S f R f' // P4 (4/11)
y R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R // CmsLL (9/20)
M U M' U' y M2 U' M // P1+2 (7/27)
y' M' // P3 (1/28)
U2 M' U' M // EO (4/32)
U M2 U M U2 M' U M2 // EP (8/40)

Next: L2 U2 F2 L F2 R B2 L2 D2 F2 D2 U' F2 U2 L' D B D2 L2 D'


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Apr 27, 2014)

TDM said:


> Next: L2 U2 F2 L F2 R B2 L2 D2 F2 D2 U' F2 U2 L' D B D2 L2 D'



Feel self conscious even posting in here because everyone else is doing really cool XXcrosses and FMC stuff.

R2 D R F'//cross
U2 L' U' L R U R'//F2L 1
y' L U L' U L' U' L//F2L 2
U R U' R' U' L' U' L//F2L 3
F' U F U2 R U R'//F2L 4
F' L' U' L U F//EO
U R U2 R' U' R U' R'//OCLL
A perm

Next: D' B2 F L2 B' L' D2 U2 L R B D U' F B2 U2 L' U F L U L' D U' L


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Apr 27, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> Next: D' B2 F L2 B' L' D2 U2 L R B D U' F B2 U2 L' U F L U L' D U' L



x2 y' // Inspection
R' B' F' L D' L2 F R' F' R D' // xcross
y' U R U' R' // F2L-2
L' U L U' L U L' // F2L-3
y' R U2 R' U2 R U' R' // F2L-4
R' F R2 B' R2 F' R2 B R' // OLL
U' R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 // PLL
U2 // AUF

Next:F' D2 F2 L2 R2 U2 R2 F2 U2 F2 R' F2 D' L F R' U' F2 D U


----------



## GG (Apr 27, 2014)

Lucas Wesche said:


> Next:F' D2 F2 L2 R2 U2 R2 F2 U2 F2 R' F2 D' L F R' U' F2 D U



M' F' U R2 F' M B' // FB (7/7)
L' U L2 U M2 U L' U' l U l' // SB (11/18)
L' U2 L U2 L F' L' F // CMLL (8/26)
U' M' U' M' U' M' U' M' U // OLSE (9/35)
M' U2 M U' M2 U' M B2 M' B2 M2 U // PLSE (12/47)

47 MTS

Woux. Go Roux.

Next D B2 R2 F2 U' L2 R2 B2 L2 D2 F2 R' D F' L' B L2 U' R' U2 R'


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 28, 2014)

GG said:


> Next D B2 R2 F2 U' L2 R2 B2 L2 D2 F2 R' D F' L' B L2 U' R' U2 R'


x2 y' // Inspection
R' B' F' L F D' L2 D' // Xcross (8/8)
L' U2 L // F2L-2 (3/11)
U' R' U' L U L' // F2L-3 (6/17)
U R U2 B U2 L U' L' B' // F2L-4 / EO (9/26)
U R' U2 R' D' r U2 r' D R2 // ZBLL (10/36)
I think these example solves are really helping my timed solves, I'm doing a lot more Xcrosses and even a few doubles if the first one is easy. Even my Cross to F2L transition is better because of how much I pay attention to F2L during Inspection.
Next: F L2 B U2 F2 R2 F' L2 B' L2 F' D B R2 D' L2 B U B' R' F


----------



## porkynator (Apr 28, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Next: F L2 B U2 F2 R2 F' L2 B' L2 F' D B R2 D' L2 B U B' R' F



x2
D' U' L' F2 D B //222 (6)
F' L2 U L' //223 (4)
F' R U' R' //EO (4)
y' U' R2 U' R U2 R U2 R' U2 //F2L -1 move (9)
Lw' D2 R U2 R' D2 R U2 Lw U' //LL (10)

Next scramble: B L' F' L F2 L' U' F2 R' D B' R2 U2 F' U2 D2 L2 U2 L2 F'


----------



## cowabunga (Apr 28, 2014)

porkynator said:


> Next scramble: B L' F' L F2 L' U' F2 R' D B' R2 U2 F' U2 D2 L2 U2 L2 F'



y2
L' U F' U M' U' M B
U2 R2 U2 R' U R U' r' U R' U2 R
y F' L2' U L2 U L2' U' L2 F y'
U' M U' M' U2 M' U' M2 U M U2 L' R'

Next: F2 R2 B D2 B2 R2 F R2 D2 L2 D2 R' D2 U' R2 B2 F R B' D B2


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 30, 2014)

cowabunga said:


> Next: F2 R2 B D2 B2 R2 F R2 D2 L2 D2 R' D2 U' R2 B2 F R B' D B2



R U' D B' R2//cross
x' U R' F R F' R' U' R//F2L1
U L' U2 L U' L' U L U L' U' L//F2L2 probably not the best solution for this case. At least it's fast.
y' R' U R L' U' L U2 F U' F'//F2l3
y R U2 R' U' R U R'//F2l4
U R U R' U' M' U R U' r'//OLL
U R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L U2//PLL
Next: B2 U2 L2 D2 U2 B' D2 L2 R D' B D2 B U R' B D R' F U2 B2 F2 D


----------



## SolveThatCube (Apr 30, 2014)

Mine


----------



## SolveThatCube (Apr 30, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Next: B2 U2 L2 D2 U2 B' D2 L2 R D' B D2 B U R' B D R' F U2 B2 F2 D



z2 y'
Cross: L D' R' D' L D'
F2L1: U' L U L' y L' U L
F2L2: U2' R' U2' R F U R' U' R F'
F2L3: R U' R' U y' R' U R
F2L4: L' U L y' U2' R U R2' F R F'
OLL: R' U' R U' R' U2' R
PLL: R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2' R' U'

Next: D' U' L2 F2 D' B2 U B2 U' F2 L R2 B2 L D' F R F'


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 30, 2014)

SolveThatCube said:


> Next: D' U' L2 F2 D' B2 U B2 U' F2 L R2 B2 L D' F R F'



So many blocks, so many opportunities... but i suck so,
R D2 R U2 // cross
z' y' R' U2 R U' R U' R2 U R'//F2l-1
U2 L U' L' U' L U L'//f2l-2
U L' U L F U2 F2 U' F U2 R U' R'//F2l-3 cancelled into F2l-4
U2 r U2 R' U' R U' r'//OLL
U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'//PLL
Next: F R B2 F2 L2 F' R F' R' D U B' F L' D2 U B2 U' B' U B2 F' D'


----------



## porkynator (Apr 30, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Next: F R B2 F2 L2 F' R F' R' D U B' F L' D2 U B2 U' B' U B2 F' D'



U' F2 D2 L' F' D2 //222 (6)
y' L U' L' U' L2 //223 (5)
U' F U R' F2 R //F2L-1+EO (6)
y U' L U' L' //F2L (4)
y R' U R U2 L' R' U R U' L U2 //LL (11)

Next scramble: F2 L2 U' B2 R2 D R2 F2 U B2 U2 L D2 U B' R2 D' B R' U R'


----------



## Bindedsa (May 2, 2014)

porkynator said:


> Next scramble: F2 L2 U' B2 R2 D R2 F2 U B2 U2 L D2 U B' R2 D' B R' U R'



x2 y' // Inspection
L2 u' R2 B' D' U L' U2 L U' R' D2 // XXcross (12/12)
y' D' U2 L' U2 L D // F2L-3 (6/18)
U L' U' L U2 L F' L' F // F2L-4 / OLS (9/28)
U2 R2 F2 R U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F R2 U // PLL (16/44)

Next: U2 B2 L' U B R2 B L' D2 F2 U2 F R2 L2 B L2 F'


----------



## porkynator (May 2, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Next: U2 B2 L' U B R2 B L' D2 F2 U2 F R2 L2 B L2 F'



z' B' U2 B' U' L' F //FB (6)
M U R Rw2 U R2 //SB (6)
L U L' U L U2 Lw' //CMLL (7)
U2 M' U' M' U2 M2 U' F2 M' F2 R L //LSE (12)

Next scramble: L2 F U2 R2 D2 F U2 B' L2 B2 R B' L U L' U R U'


----------



## mDiPalma (May 2, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Next: U2 B2 L' U B R2 B L' D2 F2 U2 F R2 L2 B L2 F'



U R' B2 R' D' // 222 (5)
x y2
F' U R U' R' L' U L // 223+eo (8)
R U R' U R' U2 R U R' // f2l (9)
L' U2 L2 U L D' L U L' D L' U2 L' // (13)

=35 htm petrus

EDIT:
omg Porky, u stealthy speed-demon!



porkynator said:


> Next scramble: L2 F U2 R2 D2 F U2 B' L2 B2 R B' L U L' U R U'


----------



## mDiPalma (May 2, 2014)

porkynator said:


> Next scramble: L2 F U2 R2 D2 F U2 B' L2 B2 R B' L U L' U R U'



D2 L U L' F2 U L2 U' B2 L B' F' L' F // 223 + eo (14)
L' U L U' L2 U' L U L' // f2l (9)
R' F' U' F U R F U R U' R' F' U'// LL (13)

=36 htm petrus #fml



Spoiler



you all should definitely learn this zzll; it's the same oll twice.



next: F2 R2 D R' U F' U2 R U2 B L2 F2 L2 D F2 U R2 L2 F2 L2 U2


----------



## Petro Leum (May 2, 2014)

porkynator said:


> Next scramble: L2 F U2 R2 D2 F U2 B' L2 B2 R B' L U L' U R U'



z2 y

L R2 D B R2 D2 R' D //EOLine + Cross edge setup

R U R' // RF slot

L' U' L' U' L2 U' L' U L U L' //LHB

U' R' U R U' R' U R // RB slot

U' R' U R U' x' U L' U L U2 R U' R' U // COLL

x U2 R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 // EPLL

56 HTM

mDiPalma 3fast5me



mDiPalma said:


> next: F2 R2 D R' U F' U2 R U2 B L2 F2 L2 D F2 U R2 L2 F2 L2 U2



mDiPalma, do you actualy use that alg for tha tsune case? id rather do the RU-gen one, despite it being 2 moves longer


----------



## porkynator (May 2, 2014)

> next: F2 R2 D R' U F' U2 R U2 B L2 F2 L2 D F2 U R2 L2 F2 L2 U2



Roux again. I just keep getting nice STM movecounts lol

Premove: D (1)
z2 R B' //FB (2)
U Rw' U' R2 U' Rw U Rw' //SB (8)
F2 D F' U2 F D' F' U2 F' //CMLL (9)
U' M' U' M2 U2 M U' M' F2 M F2 U //LSE (12)



mDiPalma said:


> omg Porky, u stealthy speed-demon!



Na, I'm not fast 

Next scramble: D2 R2 D' R2 F2 D U2 R2 U' R2 B' R2 U2 L D2 R' D F2 L' F'


----------



## mDiPalma (May 2, 2014)

Petro Leum said:


> mDiPalma, do you actualy use that alg for tha tsune case? id rather do the RU-gen one, despite it being 2 moves longer



Yeah, once you learn like 100 2-gen algs, they all blend together, and you take whatever simplifications you can get!



porkynator said:


> Na, I'm not fast



...you typically use < 15 minutes to get a ~30 move solution...

Edit: You should make a video/text tutorial on your FMC approach! Something like your BLD guide. It would be really popular. 



porkynator said:


> Next scramble: D2 R2 D' R2 F2 D U2 R2 U' R2 B' R2 U2 L D2 R' D F2 L' F'



12.23 Petrus speedsolve:

F' D R' B D // 222 (5)
L2 U2 F' U' L' R U' R' // 322 (8)
y' L' U' L // eo (3)
y' U' R' U2 R' U' R2 U R L U' R' U R L' U // f2l + wv (15)
M2 u' M u2 M u' M2 // epll (7)

=38 stm

Next scramble: R2 F2 U' F2 L2 U' F2 U' F2 D R F2 D' L' F R D' L' B' R'


----------



## porkynator (May 2, 2014)

mDiPalma said:


> Next scramble: R2 F2 U' F2 L2 U' F2 U' F2 D R F2 D' L' F R D' L' B' R'



I timed myself to see if I could actually do something nice in less than 15 minutes... 34 HTM in sub-10. I gess you are right 

x2 R U R U' F (5)
y2 F' R U F' (4)
R F' R U F2 U R (7)
F U F' (3)
y F' L' U' L U (5)
F' L2 F' R' F L2 F' R F' U (9)

Next F2 D2 L2 R2 D' L2 F2 D' R2 B2 D2 R F L' R' F2 R2 U' B F' U'


----------



## mDiPalma (May 3, 2014)

D U F' L U2 B F' L U2 R2 F' U R' y' // 223 + eo (13)
U D' R U' R2 U2 R U R' U R U D // stuff (13)
y' B L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2 U B' // pll (16)

cool reduction type method

Next scramble: B L2 B' D2 U2 B R2 B' R2 B L2 U' B' L R' B2 F2 U B2 F D2


----------



## guysensei1 (May 3, 2014)

mDiPalma said:


> Next scramble: B L2 B' D2 U2 B R2 B' R2 B L2 U' B' L R' B2 F2 U B2 F D2



R F' U2 L R2 U2//cross
z2 y U2 L' U' L//f2l1
U2 L U' L' U2 l U L' U' M'//f2l2
U' R U' R2 U R'//f2l3
y L' U L U L' U' L//f2l4
l' U' L U' L' U L U' L' U2 l//OLL
U M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 M' U'//PLL
Next: D2 U2 B' U B L U2 R U2 B' F D U2 B2 F D2 U2 B F U R D2 B' R


----------



## TDM (May 3, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> D2 U2 B' U B L U2 R U2 B' F D U2 B2 F D2 U2 B F U R D2 B' R


y' // Inspection
U r' F2 U' R // P2 (5/5)
L' U L2 F' L' F // P3 (6/11)
M U2 M' U F' U' F // P4 (7/18)
L U2 L' U' L U' L' // CmsLL (7/25)
E M E' // P1+2 (3/28)
M2 x2 U M' // P3 (3/31)
U2 M' U M // EO (3/34)
U2 M' U2 M' U M2 U M U2 M' // EP (10/44)

Next: F2 R' D2 B2 L B2 L' B2 R2 D2 U2 F' L2 U' R D2 U' F' U F D'


----------



## Bindedsa (May 3, 2014)

TDM said:


> Next: F2 R' D2 B2 L B2 L' B2 R2 D2 U2 F' L2 U' R D2 U' F' U F D'


B' E R U' L' R2 U L // XXcross (8/8)
U L U L' U2 y' L' U' L // F2L-2 (8/16)
R' U' R // F2L-4 (3/19)
U2 R' U' R U' R2 D' R U2 R' D R2 U // ZBLL (13/32)
3rd time getting 32 moves.

Next: B' U2 B2 U2 L2 D2 B' L2 B D2 B U F' R' F2 L' F U B L' U


----------



## porkynator (May 3, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Next: B' U2 B2 U2 L2 D2 B' L2 B D2 B U F' R' F2 L' F U B L' U



x2 y B2 L' F2 B' U2 F //2 blocks (6)
R2 U2 B U M' U2 //F2L -3 pieces + 2x2x1 on top (6)
x' U' R U R2 F R F' //F2L -1 piece (7)
U M U //F2L -1 move (3)
Lw' U' L U' L' U2 L //CLL (7)
M' U' M U2 M' U' M U2 //ELL (8)

Next scramble: L2 D' U' L2 R2 D B2 R2 U R2 U B L U' B D2 U B L2 B F2


----------



## guysensei1 (May 3, 2014)

porkynator said:


> Next scramble: L2 D' U' L2 R2 D B2 R2 U R2 U B L U' B D2 U B L2 B F2



L U L' B' U' //cross
x2 R U R' d' R U' R'//f2l1
L U2 L' U2 L U' L'//f2l2
U2 R' U R L' U L//f2l3
U R' U R M' R' U R U' M//f2l4
U2 L' U' L U' L' U L U L F' L' F//OLL
U' R2 u R' U R' U R u' R2 y L' U L//PLL
Next: L2 R2 D U' B D2 U' B' L R B' F2 L2 R B' L' D' R' B' F' R2 U2 L R'

All these scrambles I'm doing are so typical... No fun stuff or random cases I know.


----------



## porkynator (May 3, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Next: L2 R2 D U' B D2 U' B' L R B' F2 L2 R B' L' D' R' B' F' R2 U2 L R'



L' F' * U L2 F' U //2x2x2 (6)
F' D2 //Pseudo 2x2x3 (2)
U F2 U' F' //Pseudo F2L-1 (4)
R2 U' R' U + D' //All but 5 corners (5)
* = F2 U' B U F2 U' B' U (6)
+ = U B2 U' F' U B2 U' F (7)

30 HTM

Next scramble: U R' B2 D L D' F R' B' U L2 U L2 F2 D B2 D' F2 U B2


----------



## TDM (May 3, 2014)

porkynator said:


> U R' B2 D L D' F R' B' U L2 U L2 F2 D B2 D' F2 U B2


x2 // Inspection
D [F B] [L R] d' [M2 x2] // Cross (7/7)
R' U2 M F r // F2L-1 (5/12)
L U2 L' U2 L U' L' // F2L-2 (setup F2L-3) (7/19)
R2 F R2 F' // F2L-3 (4/23)
R U' R' d R' U' R // F2L-4 (7/30)
y R' U' R' F R F' U R // OLL (8/38)
U2 R U R' F' R U2 R' U2 R' F R U R U2 R' // PLL (16/54)

Next: B2 D' B2 R2 D2 U' R2 D2 U R D B' F2 L U' F' D2 R' B' R2


----------



## Bindedsa (May 3, 2014)

porkynator said:


> Next scramble: U R' B2 D L D' F R' B' U L2 U L2 F2 D B2 D' F2 U B2


x2 // Inspection
R F M' z x2 M' F' U L' U' L R D // Xcross (11/11)
U' L U' L2 U2 L // F2L - 2 & 3 (6/17)
U B R' U' R U l U' l' // F2L-4 (5/22)
U' R' U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U R U' // ZBLL (20/42)

Next: L' U2 L R2 F2 R' D2 U2 B2 F2 R F' D2 L2 B U L' R F' L

Edit: 


TDM said:


> Next: U R' B2 D L D' F R' B' U L2 U L2 F2 D B2 D' F2 U B2



y // Inspection
F U R' F' L2 F' U L' U D R' D // Xcross (12/12)
R' U R // F2L-2 (3/15)
U L U' L' // F2L-3 (4/19)
U2 F' U L' U' L U F // F2L-4 / EO (8/27)
M x U R' U R U' R' U2 L U' R U2 R' // ZBLL (13/40)

Next: L' U2 L R2 F2 R' D2 U2 B2 F2 R F' D2 L2 B U L' R F' L


----------



## Petro Leum (May 3, 2014)

mDiPalma said:


> Yeah, once you learn like 100 2-gen algs, they all blend together, and you take whatever simplifications you can get!


Haha, that's what happened to me when i naively tried learning the whole set of 2GLL in one rush like i did with the other alg sets 



mDiPalma said:


> Next scramble: B L2 B' D2 U2 B R2 B' R2 B L2 U' B' L R' B2 F2 U B2 F D2



z2 //inspection
D' L' R2 B D R2 D //EOLine (7)
U' L' U' R U' R' U2 R' U2 R U' R' U R //RHB (14/21)
z R' U' R U' R U' y' (U R' U' R)x3 x' U2 //LHB (18/39)

39 HTM

dayum ll skip unintentional :}

speedsolved in 8.270



Bindedsa said:


> Next: L' U2 L R2 F2 R' D2 U2 B2 F2 R F' D2 L2 B U L' R F' L


----------



## QQW (May 4, 2014)

scramble done white=F Blue=U

z x'

CFOP

Cross: U' R' F R2

F2L 1: R U2 R' U' R U R'

F2L 2: R' U' R U2 R' U R

F2L 3: L' U2 L U' L' U L

F2L 4: L U' L' U y R' U' R

OLL: U2 : R U B' U' R' U R B R'

PLL: y2: R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2 y R U' R'

Next scramble: U2 B2 L' F2 D' B U' D' B2 U D B2 R2 D' U B2 R' L' F U' F2 D L' R' F2


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (May 5, 2014)

QQW said:


> U2 B2 L' F2 D' B U' D' B2 U D B2 R2 D' U B2 R' L' F U' F2 D L' R' F2



y'
R' D2 R' u' U' F d L' U L d' U' l' U l//XXcross (15/15)
y' L U' L' U' R U R'//3rd pair (7/22)
U L U' L' U L U L2//4th pair + cancelling into EO(8/30)
U2 L2 F' L' F U2 L F' L' F//EO (10/40)
R U2 R' U' R U' R' L' U2 L U2//OCLL (11/51)
L F' L2 U L U L' U' L F//PLL (10/61)

I'm really happy with this solve even though my crappy LL algs ruin the movecount. Not Bindedsa or Porky level, but decent. Beginning XX was nice, and I cancelled 7 moves between OCLL and PLL.

Next: R L' U B U2 B' R' L' U2 D2 L R2 D2 L' R B F R B2 U2 B L B L B2


----------



## Baku (May 5, 2014)

R L' U B U2 B' R' L' U2 D2 L R2 D2 L' R B F R B2 U2 B L B L B2

ZZ

x2 // Inspection
D B2 R’ L’ B D’ F’ // EO Line (7/56)
U R’ L2 U2 R’ U’ R’ // First Block (7/56)
U’ R’ U R L2 U2 L // Second Block (7/56)
L U L’ // Left Pair (3/56)
R’ U’ R U2 R’ U R // Right Pair (7/56)
U R’ U R2’ D Rw’ U2 Rw D’ R2 U’ R // COLL (12/56)
U2 R U’ R U R U R U’ R’ U’ R2 // PLL (12/56)
U // AUF (1/56)

Next: F2 U2 L F2 L2 R B2 U2 R F2 D2 F' R B' D L2 B L D' U' R2


----------



## ryanj92 (May 5, 2014)

F2 U2 L F2 L2 R B2 U2 R F2 D2 F' R B' D L2 B L D' U' R2

z2
D R D2 R' // cross
U2 L' U2 L U' y R' U' R // f2l-1
L U2 L' U R U2 R' // f2l-2 (pair inserted to leave f2l-3 corner in a better orientation)
D L' U L D' // f2l-3
y' R U R' U' R U R' // f2l-4
U R U2 L' U R' U' L U' R U' R' // COLL
M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 // EPLL

Next: R' U2 L2 F2 B' L2 U' D' B R' L2 U F2 R2 B2 U L2 U R2 F2 U'


----------



## pinser (May 5, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> Next: R' U2 L2 F2 B' L2 U' D' B R' L2 U F2 R2 B2 U L2 U R2 F2 U'



Petrus

y //inspection
B' L2 D2 R' D' //2x2x2 (5)
R' U R U' B2 U' R B' //2x2x3 (8)
U' F' U F //EO (4)
U2 R2 U' R' U' R' U' R U R' //Finish F2L (10)
U' R U R' U L' U R U' L U2 R' U' //LL (13)

Total = 40 HTM

Next: U F D L U' F B' U F L F2 R2 F' R2 D2 L2 F' R2 U2 D2 F'


----------



## GG (May 5, 2014)

pinser said:


> Next: U F D L U' F B' U F L F2 R2 F' R2 D2 L2 F' R2 U2 D2 F'



x' y
D L D L R2 // CROSS (5/5)
U' L U' L' U L U L' // 1ST PAIR (8/13)
y' R U R' y U' L' U L // 2ND PAIR (7/20)
R' U R2 B' R' B // 3RD PAIR (6/26)
y U' L' U L // 4TH PAIR (4/30)
U M' y' R U R' U' R' F R f' // OLL (10/40)
y2 R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 // PLL (12/52)

NEXT:F2 L2 B2 D2 B2 L' D2 L R2 B' D L' R F D R B2 L' D R


----------



## Baku (May 6, 2014)

F2 L2 B2 D2 B2 L' D2 L R2 B' D L' R F D R B2 L' D R

ZZ

x2 // Inspection
U' F U2 L D B' D2 // EO Line (7/55)
U L U' R U2 R // Right Block (6/55)
U L U' L' U' L' U2 L U L' // Left Block (10/55)
R U' L' U' L // Left Pair (5/55)
U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U R // Right Pair (8/55)
R U2 R' U' R U' R' // OLL (7/55)
U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 L R U2 // PLL (12/55)

Next: F2 U R U2 B D' B2 U F U R' U2 F2 R2 B2 U2 R' D2 L B2 U2


----------



## pinser (May 6, 2014)

Baku said:


> Next: F2 U R U2 B D' B2 U F U R' U2 F2 R2 B2 U2 R' D2 L B2 U2



Petrus
R D' R2 B R' U F' //2x2x2
U2 B2 U B U L U' L' //2x2x3
x F R' F' B' R B //EO 
U R' U' R U' R U2 R' U R U2 R' U R //Finish F2L
U' F (RUR'U')*3 F' //OLL
U R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 U2 //PLL

Wow. That was bad.

Next: L2 F R2 B2 D2 U2 F' L2 R2 U2 B2 L' B' D' F2 D' F' D2 U L2


----------



## Baku (May 7, 2014)

L2 F R2 B2 D2 U2 F' L2 R2 U2 B2 L' B' D' F2 D' F' D2 U L2

ZZ

x2 y // Inspection
D’ R’ L B // EO Line (4/51)
L’ U’ L U’ L // Left Block (5/51)
L U L’ U L U L’ // Left Pair (7/51)
U’ R U R’ U2 R2 // Right Block (6/51)
U2 R’ // Right Pair (2/51)
U R U2 R’ U’ R U’ R2 U2 R U R’ U R // COLL (14/51)
U R2 U R U R’ U’ R’ U’ R’ U R’ // PLL (12/51)
U’ // AUF (1/51)

Next: B F2 U2 F2 D2 F' L2 U2 F' D2 F' D' R B2 U B2 L' B' R


----------



## pinser (May 7, 2014)

Baku said:


> Next: B F2 U2 F2 D2 F' L2 U2 F' D2 F' D' R B2 U B2 L' B' R



Petrus but playing around with premoves

B' L' B U' R' U' R2 //2x2x2 (7/7)
L' U R //2x2x3 (3/10)
B L' B2 U' B F U F' //EO (8/18)
U2 L' U' L U L' U2 L2 U2 L F L' U2 L' U2 L F' //Finish F2L (17/35)
R U R' F2 u' F U' F' U F' u F2 U' //PLL (13/48)
R B2 R //Premoves (3/51)

Next: R2 F2 D' R2 U' F2 U L2 U2 R2 D' B' R U B' L D R' B' L' F2


----------



## guysensei1 (May 8, 2014)

pinser said:


> Next: R2 F2 D' R2 U' F2 U L2 U2 R2 D' B' R U B' L D R' B' L' F2


x'//inspection
U' R U' F L' //cross
x2 U L' U2 L U' L' U L U L' U' L//f2l1
R U R' U2 y R U R' //f2l2
U M' R' U R U' M//f2l3
U2 L' U' L U2 L' U' L//f2l4
U' F (U R U' R')2 F'//OLL
U x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 x' U2//PLL

Next: U' F2 D R2 B D2 U2 B' L2 R' B F' L R2 D' U' L2 F' L2 U' B2 L


----------



## TheNextFeliks (May 8, 2014)

U' F2 D R2 B D2 U2 B' L2 R' B F' L R2 D' U' L2 F' L2 U' B2 L

y' x' R D2 F' D2 [4/4]
y' U' R' U2 R U' R' U R [7/11]
U' y' U' R' U2 R L' U L [7/18]
U' R' U2 R y R U2 R' U F' L' U' L F D' [14/32]
U2 F' r U R' U' r' F R [9/41]
(y2 x) R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 [9/50]

Next:F2 R2 F2 D2 U' F2 U2 R2 U L' U2 F R2 D B R' F2 L' U' L


----------



## porkynator (May 8, 2014)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Next:F2 R2 F2 D2 U' F2 U2 R2 U L' U2 F R2 D B R' F2 L' U' L



U2 F U2 B D2 L2 D'
U2 R2
L' U L U' L U L'
U2 R' U R U2 R' U2 R U' R'
Rw' U' R' U L U' R U F

Next scramble: F U2 F2 R2 F' D2 R2 B' D2 F U2 R' D' U' R' D' L' D' B D F2


----------



## Bindedsa (May 8, 2014)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Next: F2 R2 F2 D2 U' F2 U2 R2 U L' U2 F R2 D B R' F2 L' U' L


y2 // Inspection
F U2 L2 D R U R' U2 R U' M2 D R D x2 R U2 L U2 R' // XXXcross (19/19)
y L' R' U' F' U F R L // F2L-4 / ZBLS (8/27)
U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L // PLL (11/38)

Next: R2 D L2 D' F2 U' L2 U F2 L2 D2 B' D' U F2 R B' D' B U F2


----------



## Bindedsa (May 9, 2014)

porkynator said:


> Next scramble: F U2 F2 R2 F' D2 R2 B' D2 F U2 R' D' U' R' D' L' D' B D F2



x2 // Inspection
B L' F2 L U2 B' F' R D' U' F2 L U2 F2 R U R' U2 F' R U' R' F' // XXXXcross I guess? (24/24)
R' D' L U' D R' D R U R' D2 L' D R2 // ZBLL (13/37)

Next: L' F2 R' F' D' F2 R B D B2 R2 B' R2 D2 L2 F R2 F' B2 R2


----------



## qqwref (May 9, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Next: L' F2 R' F' D' F2 R B D B2 R2 B' R2 D2 L2 F R2 F' B2 R2


z2 D2 F' L D' F' B D // cross (7/7)
F' R F' R' F R' // F2L1 (6/13)
y2 D' R' D' F D R D // F2L2 (7/20)
F' R' F R F // F2L3 (5/25)
y' L F' R' F' R F L' // F2L4 (7/32)
L F R' F R F2 L' // OLL (7/37)
y' D L2 D' R2 D F2 D' F2 L2 D' R L F2 L' R // PLL (15/52)


Next: L' F' B R U F2 L' F D F2 B L2 B2 R2 F U2 B' D2 R2 D2


----------



## guysensei1 (May 13, 2014)

qqwref said:


> Next: L' F' B R U F2 L' F D F2 B L2 B2 R2 F U2 B' D2 R2 D2



F B R L' D' R L2//cross
L' U L d' R U' R//f2l1
U R' U' R U2 l U L' U l' U' l //f2l 2 cancelled into f2l3
R' U M U' R U M'//f2l4
U2 L F' L' U' L U F U' L'//OLL
M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 M' U//PLL

Next: L' R B D' F2 L R U' F2 L2 R D2 B2 F D' U B2 F2 D2 U' L' D2 R2


----------



## Bindedsa (May 13, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Next: L' R B D' F2 L R U' F2 L2 R D2 B2 F D' U B2 F2 D2 U' L' D2 R2


M' R' U R M F R F' E y r' U L U2 R U M' // XXcross (16/16)
U R U' R2 U R U' R' F R F' // F2L-2 & 3 (11/27)
R' U' R U' R2 D' R U2 R' D R2 // ZBLL (11/38)

Next: R2 F2 B' R' B2 U' L2 F U' B' U2 B2 U' R2 B2 D2 B2 L2 U2 R2 U2


----------



## GG (May 13, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Next: R2 F2 B' R' B2 U' L2 F U' B' U2 B2 U' R2 B2 D2 B2 L2 U2 R2 U2



y D R' F L' D2 L //Cross (6/6)
R U R' u2 R U R' //F2LP1 (7/13)
L' U2 L U L' U2 L //F2LP2 (7/20)
y' U2 L U' L' y' L F' L' F U // Pseudo F2L?? (9/29)
Rw U R' U R U2 Rw' //Phat Sune (7/36)
Dw' L2 U2 L2 U2 L2 // F2L lol (6/42)
U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U // PLL T perm (16/58)

Next : R' L' F D L F U2 R L2 U' L2 D2 B2 R2 L2 F' R2 D2 B2 U2 B'


----------



## guysensei1 (May 14, 2014)

GG said:


> Next : R' L' F D L F U2 R L2 U' L2 D2 B2 R2 L2 F' R2 D2 B2 U2 B'



D2 L R D R//Cross
R' L U2 R L'//f2l1
U' R U2 R' U' R U R'//f2l2
L2 U' L' U L2//f2l3
F U F'//f2l4
F' L U L2 U L2 U2 L' U F//OLL
L' U2 z U L' z' L' U L' U L' U' L2 z L' U z U L' D2 U'//OH PLL because I can't recall the regular one.

Next: D' U2 B2 D2 U' R2 F U R D' F' L2 F' U R' D2 L2 U L' D U2 L' B' U


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (May 16, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Next: D' U2 B2 D2 U' R2 F U R D' F' L2 F' U R' D2 L2 U L' D U2 L' B' U



z2 y'

R' U R' F' D2 L F2 L' (8/8)
B' u U B U' B' E B U' B' (10/18)
y R' F M F' r d' L U M(9/27)
x U' L' U R' U L U L' U L (10/37)
M' U2 M' U' M' U2 M U' M2 (9/46)

First FMC type solve I've ever done. That was fun.

Next: U B U D B2 U B' F' U2 L' D' R2 B2 U2 L2 R' D' B U R' U' L2 D2 F2 B'


----------



## GuRoux (May 16, 2014)

scramble:U B U D B2 U B' F' U2 L' D' R2 B2 U2 L2 R' D' B U R' U' L2 D2 F2 B'
z' y'
D2 U' r U' B U F' 
R2 U M' U R2 r' U' r U r' U' r U' M2 U2 r U r' 
U2 x U R' U' L U2 R U2 R'
M' U' M' U' M2 U2 M2 U' M U2 M U2 M2 

next: R L' U L2 R2 F' L R2 B' R2 D' L F' R' D' R2 F2 L2 U B2 R2 U' D' F2 U2


----------



## guysensei1 (May 16, 2014)

GuRoux said:


> next: R L' U L2 R2 F' L R2 B' R2 D' L F' R' D' R2 F2 L2 U B2 R2 U' D' F2 U2



z' y' //inspection
U F' U2 R L2//cross
z2 U L U' L' U L' U' L//f2l1
M' L U' L' U M//f2l2
R U' R' r' U' R U M'//f2l3
d' L' U2 L U' L' U L U L' U' L//f2l4
R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R'//OLL
R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2///PLL
Next: R' B U' R' U B2 L U R F' R2 F2 D2 B' R2 F' D2 B U2


----------



## Attila (May 16, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Next: R' B U' R' U B2 L U R F' R2 F2 D2 B' R2 F' D2 B U2


U2 D2 B' 
U' D F U D' L'
U2 B R L' D' 
R2 F' R2 B
L F B' U'
B F' R2 B2 F U2 B' F'

next: F' L U F' U2 B D2 L U R U' F2 D F2 U F2 B2 D2 R2 B2 D


----------



## porkynator (May 17, 2014)

Attila said:


> next: F' L U F' U2 B D2 L U R U' F2 D F2 U F2 B2 D2 R2 B2 D



R' U' F L' B D' //3 squares (6)
R B2 //2x2x3 (2)
L D2 F' D' F //F2L-1 (5)
B' L' B //EO (3)
D L D' L2 D L' D' L2 //All but 2c (8)
F' L' F L' F' L2 F B L B' L B L2 B' //crappy 2 flip (14)

Next scramble: F2 L2 F' D2 F R2 D2 F2 D2 B U R' F D' R2 D2 B F2 D L2


----------



## guysensei1 (May 17, 2014)

porkynator said:


> Next scramble: F2 L2 F' D2 F R2 D2 F2 D2 B U R' F D' R2 D2 B F2 D L2



y'//inspection
U' R' U2 R F U2//cross
z2 R' U2 R U2 R' U R//f2l1
U2 L U L' U2 L U L' //f2l2
U2 y L' U L U' L U L'//f2l3
U2 L' y' L F' L2 U' L U F2//f2l4 cancelled into VHLS
U' L' U' L U' L' U2 L//OLL
R2 u R' U R' U' R u R2 y L' U L//PLL

Next: R U L2 R2 F' R B2 L' B2 D' U L' B D2 U F R U B2 F D F' U B2 U' R U'


----------



## porkynator (May 17, 2014)

z2 y
U2 L2 B F U L' F //FB (7)
U' Rw U Rw U Rw U R Rw2 U //SB (10)
B L' B' Rw' B L B' //CMLL (7)
M' U M U' M' U M' Uw M' Uw2 M' Uw //LSE (12)

Next scramble: U2 L2 U2 R2 F2 D' U2 B2 D R2 B2 F L D' B D U' B' R2 F2 L'


----------



## Attila (May 17, 2014)

porkynator said:


> Next scramble: U2 L2 U2 R2 F2 D' U2 B2 D R2 B2 F L D' B D U' B' R2 F2 L'



B2 L2 U L2 D' B2 D2 L' U2 D2 R U' L' D U' F D R' U2 D2 L F' R' B R'

on inverse: R B' R F orient corners,
continuation with normal scramble.
next: U' L2 R2 D B2 D2 F2 R2 B2 U' F' L R' U2 B' D2 B2 D F' R


----------



## cowabunga (May 18, 2014)

Attila said:


> next: U' L2 R2 D B2 D2 F2 R2 B2 U' F' L R' U2 B' D2 B2 D F' R



x' y' // Inspection!
D S L F2 L2 U' R U2 F' R' F R2 F // XXcross (13/13)
U' L' U' L // F2L-3 (4/17)
R U R' U F' U2 F // F2L-4 (7/24)
F U R' F R F' R U' R' U R U' R' F' // ZBLL (14/38)

Next: U2 R' B2 L' D2 R B2 U2 B2 R' F2 D F U R2 D B' R' U2 R' B


----------



## guysensei1 (May 18, 2014)

cowabunga said:


> Next: U2 R' B2 L' D2 R B2 U2 B2 R' F2 D F U R2 D B' R' U2 R' B


I did this rotationless and with some silly FreeFOP stuff. No idea why.
L' D2 L D B D//2x2x2
F' L' F' U2//2x2x3
L2 F2 L' D F' D' U' F' U F' U' F U//first 2 layers
D (R F R' F')3 D'//COLL
M2 F M2 F M' F2 M2 F2 M' F'//PLL
R D2 U' F U B R2 D' U2 B' F2 R2 B2 F' L R' D' B' D2 F L' U' R2 D'


----------



## Bindedsa (May 18, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> R D2 U' F U B R2 D' U2 B' F2 R2 B2 F' L R' D' B' D2 F L' U' R2 D'



L2 F' U' B2 U R2 U R D' L U' L' D' // XXXcross (13/13)
U' R' U R' F R F' R // F2L-4 / EO (8/21)
L' U2 L' D' L U2 L' D L2 // ZBLL (9/30)
FMC PB

Next: D F2 D' L2 D' L2 B2 R2 U' R2 D2 B D2 F' U B2 D' F L F' U2


----------



## guysensei1 (May 18, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Next: D F2 D' L2 D' L2 B2 R2 U' R2 D2 B D2 F' U B2 D' F L F' U2



x'//inspection
U2 F' U F' R2
x2 y' R U2 R' L U L'//f2l1
U' L' U2 L U' L' U L//f2l3
R U R' U2 y R U R'//f2l4
U L' U L U2 L' U L U L' U' L//EO preservation
R U2 R' U' R U' R'//OLL
R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L U//PLL
Next B2 F' L2 F2 R B' F' U' B2 F' D R B' F L U B2 D' B' U B2 L2 F


----------



## TDM (May 18, 2014)

Using 1-rotation F2L.



guysensei1 said:


> B2 F' L2 F2 R B' F' U' B2 F' D R B' F L U B2 D' B' U B2 L2 F


x // Inspection
M' B' R D R' E' D L2 // Cross (8/8)
U2 L U' L' U R' U' R // F2L-1 (8/16)
R U R' y' // F2LEO (3/19)
R' U R U' R U R' // F2L-2 (7/26)
L' U2 L U D2 L' U' L D2 // F2L-3 (9/35)
U L' U L U' r U' r' F // F2L-4 (9/44)
U' f R U R' U' f' / U R U' L' U R' U' L // 1lOLL avoiding opposite CP (7+8=15/59)
[l' R'] D2 R U R' D2 R U' l U2 // PLL (10/69)

Except for the first F2L pair, orienting F2L edges and PLL, everything was a bad case.

Next: F L F2 U' B L B L2 F' B2 D2 R2 F2 D' B2 L2 U L2 D2 F2


----------



## guysensei1 (May 18, 2014)

F L F2 U' B L B L2 F' B2 D2 R2 F2 D' B2 L2 U L2 D2 F2

D' R D2 R F2//cross
U2 y' R' U R U' R' U' R//f2l1
U2 L U' L' U L U' L' U2 L U' L'//f2l2
R U2 R' U2 F' L F L'//f2l3
U' R U2 R' U' R U2 R'//f2l4+nicer OLL
U2 R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F'//OLL
y F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'//PLL
Next: F L D' U2 L' B' F2 L R2 D U' B2 L' D2 L B' F2 U B F2 D2 U' R'


----------



## Bindedsa (May 18, 2014)

TDM said:


> Next: F L F2 U' B L B L2 F' B2 D2 R2 F2 D' B2 L2 U L2 D2 F2



y // Inspection
D' F2 R F' R2 U R2 U' D2 F U L' U' L' U2 L' // XXXcross (16/16)
U2 B U L U' L' U' B' // F2L-4 / EO (7/23)
U' R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R' U R' U R U2 R' U2 // ZBLL (18/41)

Next: U D L2 U2 F R2 F2 D2 R D L D2 L F2 L2 B2 U2 R B2 R B2


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (May 19, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Next: D F2 D' L2 D' L2 B2 R2 U' R2 D2 B D2 F' U B2 D' F L F' U2



z2 y'
F2 D2 L' D' L (5/5)
R D' R' D (4/9)
U2 R U' R2 U2 R' y U R U' R' (10/19)
U2 L' U' L U L' U' L (8/27)
y' R' F R' B2 R F' R' B2 R2 (9/36)

That was stupidly lucky. My second FMC solve ever is 36 moves. LOL.

Extending the 2x2x2 to a 2x2x3 in 4 moves was really lucky. I basically built an extra F2L pair accidentally on the first thing I tried. Then I got an unforced OLL skip (well, I tried a few different endings before finding it, but it was still easy) to an A perm.

EDIT: aaand I did the wrong scramble because careless.



> U D L2 U2 F R2 F2 D2 R D L D2 L F2 L2 B2 U2 R B2 R B2



y'
U F2 D' L' U L2 F' L' (8/8)
U' L U' L' U L U L' (8/16)
y L' U L U' L' U L (7/23)
y U' R' F R (4/27)
d R U2 R2 F R F' (7/34)
L' U R U' L U' R' U' R U' R' (11/45)
y R U' L U2 R' U R U2 L' R' (10/55)

Pretty much just did the first solution that seemed OK for this one. Only spent a few minutes. Maybe should've spent more. Beginning 2x2x2 was decent.

Next: B2 F2 D B2 F' R' B' U B' D2 R2 U2 D B2 F' L2 R' B2 F' D2 B L D F2 U


----------



## guysensei1 (May 19, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> Next: B2 F2 D B2 F' R' B' U B' D2 R2 U2 D B2 F' L2 R' B2 F' D2 B L D F2 U



x z'//inspection
U' R' F' L' U' R//misaligned cross
z2 R U R' D R U' R'//align cross+f2l1
U' R' U R//f2l2
U' L' U L2 U' L'//f2l3
U y' R U2 R' U' R U R'//f2l4
U' l' U2 L U L' U l//OLL
U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2//PLL

Next: R D2 B2 F L' B2 D' B2 L2 R' B' D2 B2 F' D R2 D' F L R D' U


----------



## cowabunga (May 19, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Next: R D2 B2 F L' B2 D' B2 L2 R' B' D2 B2 F' D R2 D' F L R D' U



x2 
L2 F D' F2 L' D2 L U R' B2 R B R' // XXcross
U' R U' R' U' L U L' // F2L-3
R U' R' U R U R' U F' U2 F // F2L-4+OLL
U x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 // PLL

Next: U2 L F B L2 U F2 B' L D2 R2 F2 U' L2 U B2 U L2 D' L2


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (May 20, 2014)

cowabunga said:


> x2
> L2 F D' F2 L' D2 L U R' B2 R B R' // XXcross
> U' R U' R' U' L U L' // F2L-3
> R U' R' U R U R' U F' U2 F // F2L-4+OLL
> ...



y2 R' D' R D R U' R F U' R U F' XXcross (12/12)
L U' L' U L U L' F2L-3 (7/19)
d R U' R' F2L-4 (4/23)
y F R U R' U' S R U R' U' f' OLL (11/34)
y' R B' R F2 R' B R F2 R2 U PLL (10/44)

D F R U R2 U2 D F U D2 L2 D' R' L2 U2 L' D F D2 F' L B' R' D' B2


----------



## guysensei1 (May 21, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> D F R U R2 U2 D F U D2 L2 D' R' L2 U2 L' D F D2 F' L B' R' D' B2



z' y2//inspection
U R' F U x2 U L' U L y' L' U L R' //silly xcross
U L U L' U L U' L'//f2l2
R' U2 R U' R' U R U' R' U' R//f2l3
R U R' U R U' R'//f2l4
x R' U' L U R U' L' U x' //OLL
U' R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R U2//PLL
Next: B2 D B' F2 L R D U B2 F2 L' R2 D' B2 L' F L2 U' L' R2 D2 B2 F'


----------



## Bindedsa (May 21, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Next: B2 D B' F2 L R D U B2 F2 L' R2 D' B2 L' F L2 U' L' R2 D2 B2 F'


X2
U B U' L' U' R2 L D U' M' U R2 U r' // XXXcross (14/14)
U' R' U2 R U' y R U R' // F2L-4 / EO (8/22)
y' R2 U R2 U R2 U' R D R' U' R D' R U // ZBLL (14/36)

Next: F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U' L2 B2 D U2 B' D' F' L2 B D R2 D F'


----------



## CubeBird (May 21, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Next: F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U' L2 B2 D U2 B' D' F' L2 B D R2 D F'



CFOP

z2 D U' y R L2
U R' U R U' R' U' R U' R' U R
U2 R U' R'
d U' F U F' U' F U F'
y L' U' L U L' U' L
U' r U R' U' r' F R F'
U R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U'

Next: L2 U2 R' B L' B2 F' R' B R L' F2 R2 F2 D2 B' L2 D2 L F2 B' D' R D B


----------



## TDM (May 21, 2014)

CubeBird said:


> L2 U2 R' B L' B2 F' R' B R L' F2 R2 F2 D2 B' L2 D2 L F2 B' D' R D B


r2 U2 R' U2 R' F // Cross (6/6)
u R U R' // F2L-1 (4/10)
r2 F r2 B' D' // F2L-2 (5/15)
U L' U' L U' r2 B' r2 F // F2L-3 (9/24)
U2 L' U L U' L' U' L // F2L-4 (8/32)
y2 f R U R' U' f' // EO (6/38)
F2 R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' l' U R U2 // ZBLL (17/55)

Next: L2 F' U2 F D2 B2 R2 F2 L2 F U' B2 L' U2 B2 U B' F2 U' L2


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (May 21, 2014)

TDM said:


> r2 U2 R' U2 R' F // Cross (6/6)
> u R U R' // F2L-1 (4/10)
> r2 F r2 B' D' // F2L-2 (5/15)
> U L' U' L U' r2 B' r2 F // F2L-3 (9/24)
> ...



y
D L D' L' D M B M' L (9/9) First Block
y L2 D' R2 D2 L2 (5/14) 1x2x2
U R U' r' U' M' L F' M x (9/23) F2L
y2 F U' R U R' F' L' (7/30) OLL
y R' U R' U' B' R' B2 U' B' U B' R B R U (15/45) PLL

Next: R2 F U D' L' B2 D2 L R' B U F U F2 D B' D2 B' L' R U2 L' R B2 F2


----------



## CubeBird (May 22, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> Next: R2 F U D' L' B2 D2 L R' B U F U F2 D B' D2 B' L' R U2 L' R B2 F2



x y2
L F R2 u B u'
L' U' L R' U R
U L' U2 L R' U R
y' U R' U' R
L' U L U2 F' L F L'
R U2 R' U' R U R' U R U' R'
U F R U R' U' F'
U2 R U R' U R U2 R'
U2 R' U2 R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R U' F U'

Next: U F' U R U' R2 D' U2 F' R D2 B' R' F B2 L2 F L2 B U2 F2 B2 D B' D


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (May 22, 2014)

CubeBird said:


> Next: U F' U R U' R2 D' U2 F' R D2 B' R' F B2 L2 F L2 B U2 F2 B2 D B' D


D' F L' D' L U L' U' B (9/9) 
U R U R' U M' U' r' U R y U2 M' U2 M (14/23)
y R U' L' U R' U' L (7/30)
U' M' U M U M' U2 M' U' M2 U M' U2 M (14/44)

Which sucks.

So
x u R' F' R F (5/5)
R' U' R F' U F (6/11)
y R U' R' U2 R' U' R (7/18)
d R' U2 R U R' U' R (8/26)
L' U L U2 L' U' y' L' U L U F (11/37)
B2 L U L' B2 R D' R D R2 U (11/48)

This scramble is better than either of my solutions are. Someone else give it a try.

EDIT: I changed the ending of my first solve, and now it's better. It was originally 49 moves. 

Next: R2 L B U R L' F L F D2 B2 F2 U L2 D B' R F R2 D' U B F' U D


----------



## CubeBird (May 22, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> Next: R2 L B U R L' F L F D2 B2 F2 U L2 D B' R F R2 D' U B F' U D



x'
D' F D' L R F
L' U L2 U L'
U' R' U' R y U' R U R'
d U L' U' L
F' U2 F U' R U R'
F R U R' U' F'
U2 M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2

Next: L' F2 L F2 D2 L R2 D' L U' D2 R' L B L' B L U F B' U R2 F B2 U'


----------



## Bindedsa (May 22, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> Next: R2 L B U R L' F L F D2 B2 F2 U L2 D B' R F R2 D' U B F' U D



y' z // Inspection
B E M U M2 // Xcross (5/5)
U l U' l' y R U2 R'// F2L-2 (7/12)
D2 L' U L D2 (5/17) // F2L-3
y' U2 R U2 R' U' R' U R // F2L-4(8/25)
y R U R' U R U2 R2 U' R U' R' U2 R // ZBLL (13/38)



Cubebird said:


> Next: U F' U R U' R2 D' U2 F' R D2 B' R' F B2 L2 F L2 B U2 F2 B2 D B' D





Cubebird said:


> This scramble is better than either of my solutions are. Someone else give it a try.



B D F' R F' R U2 R' U2 R2 F' D' // XXcross (12/12)
y U' R U' L' U' L U y R U R' U' F' // F2L-3 & 4 / EO (12/24)
L U2 L' U' L U' L2 U L U L' U2 L U // ZBLL (14/38)

Next: R2 U' L2 D2 B2 D' L2 F2 U' B2 U2 F' L' D' B' D' R' B2 L' B'


----------



## CubeBird (May 22, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Next: R2 U' L2 D2 B2 D' L2 F2 U' B2 U2 F' L' D' B' D' R' B2 L' B'



z
U F R L2
U' R' U' R U R' U2 R U' R' U R
y' U L' U L U2 F R' F' R
R' U R F' L F L'
R' U' R U' R' U' R
U' R U R' U R' F R F' U2 R' F R F'
U' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U

F2L was unfair imo

Next: L' F2 L F2 D2 L R2 D' L U' D2 R' L B L' B L U F B' U R2 F B2 U'


----------



## Bindedsa (May 22, 2014)

CubeBird said:


> Next: L' F2 L F2 D2 L R2 D' L U' D2 R' L B L' B L U F B' U R2 F B2 U'


 
y2 // Inspection
U L F2 B' R U2 B2 D // Xcross (8/8)
y L U L' y L' U' L // F2L-2 (6/14)
y R U R' U M F2 M' // F2L- 3 & 4 (7/21)
y r' U2 R U R' U r2 U2 R' U' R U' r // 1LLL (13/34)

Next: U' F2 R2 F2 D' R2 L2 F2 D2 L2 U2 B' U2 R' D2 R' U F' L B' D U'


----------



## guysensei1 (May 22, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Next: U' F2 R2 F2 D' R2 L2 F2 D2 L2 U2 B' U2 R' D2 R' U F' L B' D U'



z2
F' D R' D L D'//cross
R U2 R' U R U' R' U' R U R'//f2l1
R' U R U y' R U R'//f2l2
U2 L F' L' F L U L'//f2l3
U2 L' U L U' y' F' U' L F' L2 U' L U F2//VHLS
U L' U' L U' L' U L//OLL
U' R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2//PLL
Next: F L D U' R' U' B F2 L R' F' D' L D' R' D' L2 D2 F2 U


----------



## CubeBird (May 22, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Next: U' F2 R2 F2 D' R2 L2 F2 D2 L2 U2 B' U2 R' D2 R' U F' L B' D U'



x2 y2
F' D2 L D' R'
U2 L U' L' U' y R U' R'
B' U B U' R' U R
L U2 L' U' L' U2 L U' L' U L
y R' U' R U' R' U R
f R U R' U' f'
U' R U2 R' U' R U' R'
U' R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F

Next: D F' D F' B2 D2 B' D L U' L' R B' F D' F' D2 U R' B' F2 D' F D' B'


----------



## Bindedsa (May 22, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Next: F L D U' R' U' B F2 L R' F' D' L D' R' D' L2 D2 F2 U



z' // Inspection
S' D' R U R' U R' D L' // XXcross (9/9)
U2 R U R' // F2L-2 (4/13)
U' L' U' L U2 L' U' L // F2L-4 (8/21)
y' F U R U' R' U R U2 R' U' R U R' F' U2 // ZBLL (14/36)

Next: U2 F2 L2 U' F2 R2 U' F2 D B2 U' L D2 B L' B L' B F2 L' D2


----------



## guysensei1 (May 22, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Next: U2 F2 L2 U' F2 R2 U' F2 D B2 U' L D2 B L' B L' B F2 L' D2


x2 z' //inspection
U' R L2 U2 F2//cross
z2 L' U2 L U' L R' U2 R L'//f2l1
d R' U2 R U' R' U R//f2l2
U R L' U L R' //f2l3
d' L' U L U' L' U' L///f2l4
U' l' U' L U' L' U L U' L' U2 l//OLL
U2 x' z' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D'//PLL

Next:U2 L R' D' U B2 F L F R U2 F2 R2 D' U' B R B2 D2 B F D2 L


----------



## pinser (May 22, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Next:U2 L R' D' U B2 F L F R U2 F2 R2 D' U' B R B2 D2 B F D2 L


 
x' //inspection
F R L2 U2 B2 //Cross
F U' F' U2 F U' F' //f2l1
U2 R U R' U F' U' F //f2l2
L U L' U L U L' //f2l3
U' y R U' R' U R U' R' U R' U' F U R2 U' R' F' //f2l4 + VHLS
U L U2 L' U' L U' L' //COLL
M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2 U2 //H-perm

Next: B2 U' D' B2 L' F2 D' R' D R2 B L2 B2 U2 F' R2 F2 R2 D2 L2


----------



## TDM (May 22, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> U2 L R' D' U B2 F L F R U2 F2 R2 D' U' B R B2 D2 B F D2 L


z2
u' R D' R2 u' L2
R U' R' U R' U' R
L' U L U' R U R'
D L' U' L D'
d R U R' U' R U R'
U' F R U R' U' F' R U R' U' l' U l F'
U' L' U' L F L' U' L U L F' L2 U L

Boring, only a bit of keyhole, nothing else

Next: B2 U' D' B2 L' F2 D' R' D R2 B L2 B2 U2 F' R2 F2 R2 D2 L2


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (May 23, 2014)

TDM said:


> Next: B2 U' D' B2 L' F2 D' R' D R2 B L2 B2 U2 F' R2 F2 R2 D2 L2


x2
D R' B M2 F' L' D M' U' (9/9) Xcross
x' y' U2 D L' U L u' (6/15) F2L-2
y' U' L' U' L F' U' F U L' U L (11/26) F2L-3+4
y' r U R' U' L' U l F' (8/34)
y M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 U' (8/42)

Next: R' L2 U' D L' F' R2 B2 F' U2 F' U' F2 L' F' L' U F2 B2 L D2 L' R' F' D


----------



## guysensei1 (May 23, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> Next: R' L2 U' D L' F' R2 B2 F' U2 F' U' F2 L' F' L' U F2 B2 L D2 L' R' F' D



y' z'//inspection
R U' L2 R2 U D' F' D//3 cross pieces+1 pair
d' L' U2 L U' L' U L//f2l2
U' R2 d' L F' L'//F2l3+last cross piece
U2 L' U' L U L' U L//f2l4
U2 R U R' U R' F R F' U2 R' F R F'//OLL
M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2//PLL
Next: B L R D U R D U' B F' L' B2 L2 B2 L2 R' D' U B2 R2 U F' R2 D


----------



## CubeBird (May 23, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Next: B L R D U R D U' B F' L' B2 L2 B2 L2 R' D' U B2 R2 U F' R2 D



y x y
L' u' F R u
F U F' U L' U' L
R U2 R' L U' L'
d' U' L' U' L
U2 F' U' F U R U R'
f R U R' U' f'
U R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R'
U' R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2 y R U' R'

Next: B' U L B2 D U R2 U R' D' F2 B U' B' L2 U' R U B2 U L' F2 L' F' L'


----------



## cowabunga (May 23, 2014)

CubeBird said:


> Next: B' U L B2 D U R2 U R' D' F2 B U' B' L2 U' R U B2 U L' F2 L' F' L'



y x
D F' R' B U' R' B
R' U r U2 r' U' R U2 M' r U r'
U R U2 R' U' R U' R'
U' M U M U M2 U' M U2 M


Next: R2 U2 L U' F R L2 D' F B2 R2 U L2 U' D' R2 D' R2 B2 D


----------



## CubeBird (May 23, 2014)

cowabunga said:


> Next: R2 U2 L U' F R L2 D' F B2 R2 U L2 U' D' R2 D' R2 B2 D



x //inspection
D L2 F' L' U F R' F' //cross
L U2 L2 U' L //1st pair
R' U2 R U F R' F' R //2nd pair
U2 R' U' R U2 L U L' //3rd pair
R' U R y' U2 L U2 L' U2 L U' L' // 4th pair
U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R //OLL
U2 L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2 U //PLL

Next: F2 U D2 B2 D B2 L' D' R' U D2 F2 B' R D' R2 B2 U L F B2 U D2 F2 D'


----------



## DeeDubb (May 23, 2014)

CubeBird said:


> Next: F2 U D2 B2 D B2 L' D' R' U D2 F2 B' R D' R2 B2 U L F B2 U D2 F2 D'




y' // inspection
D2 U' B r2 F' R2 U' M2 B M B' // LB (11)
R U' R' U r U R' U2 R' U' r U R' M' U M U R' //RB (17)
(U2) L' U2 y R U2 R' U2 R' U2 F y x // CMLL (10)
M' U M U M' U M' U2 M U2 M' U' M' U2 M' U2 M2 // L6E (17)
(55) - not great

Next Scramble:

R2 D F2 U2 L2 R2 D' L2 B' L' B' R2 B D' F2 R2 B' R'


----------



## elrog (May 23, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> Next Scramble:
> 
> R2 D F2 U2 L2 R2 D' L2 B' L' B' R2 B D' F2 R2 B' R'



y x L' U r' R2 F U B2
R u' R u' R2' u2'
R' U R' U R' F R2 F'
U' F R' F'
U2 R' U R U' R2 U R' U R' U R' U R U2 R2 U

Next Scramble: U2 R' U R U' R2 U R' U R' U R' U R U2 R2 F R' F' R' U R' U R' F R2 F' R u' R u' R2' u2' L' U r' R2 F U B2 R2 U'


----------



## CubeBird (May 23, 2014)

elrog said:


> Next Scramble: U2 R' U R U' R2 U R' U R' U R' U R U2 R2 F R' F' R' U R' U R' F R2 F' R u' R u' R2' u2' L' U r' R2 F U B2 R2 U'



x //inspection
D R' U L' B L' //cross
U' R U' R' //1st pair
L' U' L2 U2 L' r' U' R U M' //2nd pair
d U2 R U R' F U F' //3rd pair
R U2 R' U2 R U' R' //4th pair
U F U R U' R' F' //EO
U' r U R' U' r' F R F' //OLL
R' U' R y R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 U //PLL

Next: F' U F' D L R' U F' B' L2 D' B2 R F' D2 B2 D' U F D F2 D B F R


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 23, 2014)

R2 u y' R' y' R' F R // Cross
U L' U2 L y' U' R U R' // 1st pair
R' U2 R U' L' U L // 2nd pair 
U L U L' y R U2 R' U R U' R'// 3rd pair
U2 R' U2 R y' L U2 L' U L U' L'// 4th pair
U' f R U R' U' f' R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' // OLL
U2 R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2' U2 // PLL

Next: R U2 R' F2 R' D2 R B2 R U2 R' B R' U L B' U2 L' F D' R2


----------



## TDM (May 23, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> R U2 R' F2 R' D2 R B2 R U2 R' B R' U L B' U2 L' F D' R2


x' z // Inspection
R' L' D' x' R u R' L' // Cross
d' R U R' // F2L-1
L U2 L' U2 y' R U R' // F2L-2
U L' U' L y' r' F r // F2L-3
U' R U2 R' U2 R U' R' // F2L-4
U' r U2 R' U' R U' r' // OLL
U2 R' U R' U' R D' R' D R' [U D'] R2 U' R2 D R2 // PLL

Next: D L2 F2 D L2 U B2 L2 B2 U L B F' D2 L' U' B2 R U L2 D


----------



## porkynator (May 23, 2014)

TDM said:


> Next: D L2 F2 D L2 U B2 L2 B2 U L B F' D2 L' U' B2 R U L2 D



F R' L' U'
F2 R2 F D' F
B U'
F' U'
F B R' F'
U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R' B' R'

25 HTM

Scramble: F' D2 B' F2 R2 F' D2 F2 D2 R2 U' B D F U' L' U2 F2 R' U2 B'


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (May 24, 2014)

porkynator said:


> Scramble: F' D2 B' F2 R2 F' D2 F2 D2 R2 U' B D F U' L' U2 F2 R' U2 B'


y L D L U R U R' L' U' L (10/10)
y U M' R' U' r2 U R' S' U' S U M U (13/23)
r' F' U' F U R U' l (8/31)
U2 L' U' L U2' R' U L' U' R U' (11/42)

Next: U F2 R' D' B' U B' L2 F' U2 B L' U' F' R' L B2 D U2 B D2 F R L' U'


----------



## porkynator (May 24, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> Next: U F2 R' D' B' U B' L2 F' U2 B L' U' F' R' L B2 D U2 B D2 F R L' U'



F' L2 D' F' R2 F2 //3x2x1 (6)
D' R' B R2 //2x2x3 (4)
D' F' L' F D //Pair (5)
L' U' F' U //F2L-1 + save pair (4)
L' U' F' D F U D2 L' //All but 3 corners (-1 move) (8)
D2 R U' R' D' R U R' //3c (8)

35 HTM

Next scramble: F' R2 D L' F2 B U' L' B' U' D2 R L2 U2 R2 D2 B2 U2 D2 R'


----------



## irontwig (May 24, 2014)

R D2 B D2 L' D2 F B L B L' D B2 U2 B D2 B' U2 B' R2 B U R U' R' B2 D F2 (28)

R D2 B D2 L' D2 F [Pseudo 2x2x2+pairs]
B L B L' D B' D2.B2 [Pseudo F2L]
R2 B U R U' R' B' [Leaving three corners]
B' D F2 [Pseudoness]

.= D2 B' U2 B D2 B' U2 B

Next: B F' R' U' R U' L R' D' L B' U F' D R U2 L2 U D' F2 D' R2 D F2 L


----------



## guysensei1 (May 24, 2014)

irontwig said:


> Next: B F' R' U' R U' L R' D' L B' U F' D R U2 L2 U D' F2 D' R2 D F2 L



z' y' //inspection
R' U2 R D' L' F U//cross
z2 U' l' U' L U M//f2l1
R U' R2 U R//f2l2
L U L' R U' R' U R U R'//f2l3
U' L U2 L' U L U' L' U' L U L'//f2l4
L F' L' U' L U F U' L'//OLL
U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'//PLL

Next:U2 R2 B' F' D2 U2 B D2 U' R U2 B2 F D U R2 F2 D U F L U2 R2 U


----------



## maps600 (May 24, 2014)

irontwig said:


> Next: B F' R' U' R U' L R' D' L B' U F' D R U2 L2 U D' F2 D' R2 D F2 L



z2 //Inspection
R' F2 R2 u // First block
U2 R' U' R' U r' U M2 U R2 U2 R' U' R U2 R' U r // Second block
U R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L U' R //CMLL
U2 M' U M' U M U M U' M' U2 M U' M2 U' M' U2 M' //LSE

52 STM. Pretty bad... The only thing good was the first block.

Next: U2 L2 F U2 F R2 B' L2 F2 D2 B' U' L D2 F' U R B R' D U'


----------



## TeddyKGB (May 24, 2014)

maps600 said:


> Next: U2 L2 F U2 F R2 B' L2 F2 D2 B' U' L D2 F' U R B R' D U'




x2 y // inspection
R D2 R F y' R U R' D // x-cross
U2 L U L' U L U' L' //F2L-2
U2 R U' R' U R U' R' //F2L-3
U' L' U' L U L' U' L // F2L-4
U' r' U2 R U R' U r //OLL
U' R2 u R' U' R' U R u' R2 y L' U L // PLL


Next Scramble: U2 R L2 F R' B2 D R2 U F2 R B D2 L' U' F2 R2 B2 U' R' F U' B2 L2


----------



## Bindedsa (May 24, 2014)

maps600 said:


> Next: U2 L2 F U2 F R2 B' L2 F2 D2 B' U' L D2 F' U R B R' D U'



y2 z
D' S' L E R' U' L U L' D2 U R // XXcross (11/11)
U L' U2 L // F2L-3(3/14)
U R U2 R' f' U' F U2 S' U' S // F2L-4 / EO (11/25)
x' R' D2 R' U2 R D2 R' U2 R2 // ZBLL(9/34)

Next: B2 D L2 B2 D' U2 B2 U' F2 R' D2 L2 D' F L' D' B L' U' R U2


----------



## guysensei1 (May 24, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Next: B2 D L2 B2 D' U2 B2 U' F2 R' D2 L2 D' F L' D' B L' U' R U2



R L' F' U' F U' //cross
z2 d' U' L F' L' F L U L'//f2l1
U R2 u' R2 u R2//f2l2
d' L' U' L U L' U' L//f2l3
U L U L' y2 F' U' L F' L2 U' L U F2//VHLS
R U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R'//OLL
R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U'//PLL
Next U' R2 F' D' U' B2 D L R2 U L F2 L2 R U2 R F D U' F' D U


----------



## Bindedsa (May 24, 2014)

TeddyKGB said:


> Next Scramble: U2 R L2 F R' B2 D R2 U F2 R B D2 L' U' F2 R2 B2 U' R' F U' B2 L2



y2
L F M' U' r' y' M' x' U R y' l' U' l D R' // XXcross (13/13)
U y' R' U' R // F2L-3 (4/17)
U R U' R' U R U2 R' U y' L' U2 L // F2L-4 / EO (12/29)
U2 r U2 r' U2 r' F2 r F2 U r' F r // ZBLL (13/42)

Next: U' R2 B2 R2 L2 D' F2 D2 L2 B2 D2 R B U B F D L2 D F' R'


----------



## porkynator (May 24, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Next: U' R2 B2 R2 L2 D' F2 D2 L2 B2 D2 R B U B F D L2 D F' R'



D F' R B R B'
R' L' F' D F L
D F' D2 B' D F D' B
L D' R' D L' D' R2

27 HTM

Next scramble: R2 D2 L2 U' R2 F2 D2 B2 D L2 U R B2 U2 B2 F R D L B U


----------



## TDM (May 24, 2014)

porkynator said:


> R2 D2 L2 U' R2 F2 D2 B2 D L2 U R B2 U2 B2 F R D L B U


x'
R U' L2 [x y']
M' r2 B'
U R U R' U R U2 R2
U R' U2 R U R' U' r
U2 F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' / U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R'
M2 U' M' U M U M' U2 M' U2 M2 U M' U2 M' U2

Next: L2 R2 U2 F' R2 F L2 U2 F L2 B2 U' R F' U2 F2 D' F2 R' F D2


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (May 25, 2014)

TDM said:


> Next: L2 R2 U2 F' R2 F L2 U2 F L2 B2 U' R F' U2 F2 D' F2 R' F D2


z2 
R2 E2 L' U' L' y' L' U L d' L' U L (12/12)
U' R' U R2 F R F' U M' B' R B R' (13/25)
y2 l' U' L U R U' R' F (8/33)
M' U M' U M U' M' U2 M' U M2 (11/44)

Next: D U L B2 F R U' B' D' F2 D' U' F L' U2 D B2 U L B2 U2 D R' D2 R'


----------



## qaz (May 25, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> Next: D U L B2 F R U' B' D' F2 D' U' F L' U2 D B2 U L B2 U2 D R' D2 R'



z2
L2 d' L F'
R U' R' y' U' R' U' R U' R' U R
U2 L U L'
R U2 R' y' U' R U R'
U' R' U' R U2 R' U R
F R U R' U' R F' r U R' U' r'
U' R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U' 

next: L2 D2 F2 D2 U F2 U' B2 R2 U2 L' R2 D' B2 R U' F' L R B R'


----------



## notfeliks (May 25, 2014)

qaz said:


> next: L2 D2 F2 D2 U F2 U' B2 R2 U2 L' R2 D' B2 R U' F' L R B R'



y
D L F D' R' // Cross
y R' U R2 U' R' // F2L 1
y' R U R' F U F' // F2L 2
U2 R U' R' U' y R' U R // F2L 3
U L' U L U2 F U F' // F2L 4
U r U R' U R U' R' U R U2 r' // COLL
U' R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' // EPLL

Next: B' R B' R U' R' L' D2 B' R B2 R U2 F2 B2 U2 F2 R2 B2 R'


----------



## guysensei1 (May 25, 2014)

notfeliks said:


> Next: B' R B' R U' R' L' D2 B' R B2 R U2 F2 B2 U2 F2 R2 B2 R'



F L U R//cross
x' U' R U R' U2 R U' R'//f2l1
U L F' L' F L U L'//f2l2
U L' U L R' U R//f2l3
U2 L' U L U' L' U L U2 L' U L //f2l4
U R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F'//OLL
U2 R' U R' U' y R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F U//PLL
Only 2 rotations. 

Next F' L U2 B F' D2 U' L2 D2 L' U2 B' L D' U' R' F2 R B' L R'


----------



## TDM (May 25, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> F' L U2 B F' D2 U' L2 D2 L' U2 B' L D' U' R' F2 R B' L R'


x2 y'
R' D' R D' R2 D
R' U R U' F R' F' U R
y' R U2 R' U' R U R'
r' F r U' r' F' r
U' f R U R' U' f' / U' l' U' L U R U' r' F
U' M2 U M U2 M' U M2 U'

Next: L2 B2 U L2 D' L2 U L2 U' L2 D' B L D' F' L2 B' L2 B2 D'


----------



## Renslay (May 25, 2014)

TDM said:


> Next: L2 B2 U L2 D' L2 U L2 U' L2 D' B L D' F' L2 B' L2 B2 D'



z
D R2 F2 r B r2 B (7)
U M r' U r U' R2 U M r' U' r (12)
U l U R' D R U2 R' D' R U l' (12)
M' U M U M U2 M2 U M' U2 M' (11)

Next: R' D2 L' F2 U2 F2 L2 U2 L F2 R2 D' L' B' R D2 R2 B2 U2 R2


----------



## Brest (May 25, 2014)

Renslay said:


> Next: R' D2 L' F2 U2 F2 L2 U2 L F2 R2 D' L' B' R D2 R2 B2 U2 R2



y' F' R u' L u2
y R2 F' R2 F2
U R U R U y R r U' L' U r' U R'
F' U' L' U L F R U2 R' U' R U' R' U'

Next: F2 U' R2 B2 L2 U L2 D2 L2 U' B' D' R2 B U R D2 B F' D F2


----------



## mDiPalma (May 25, 2014)

D B' U' F2 L2 R' U B R U B' //322 (11)
F' U' F2 R F' //eo (5)
R2 U' R2 U2 R' U' //f2l (6)
x' L U R' D R U' R2 D' L' x F R F' U2 // l4c (13)

petrus 35 htm

R2 B2 L2 D F2 D2 U B2 R2 U L2 F' D2 F2 U B D' L B' U R2


----------



## irontwig (May 25, 2014)

B L D2
B' U2 L' U' F'
B' D'
B2 D L B L' F L2 B R B' L2 B R' D2

Next: L' B F' D2 L B' R2 L' U2 B' F' R' U L R B L2 B' D2 B2 F L2 R2 U2 L2


----------



## porkynator (May 25, 2014)

irontwig said:


> Next: L' B F' D2 L B' R2 L' U2 B' F' R' U L R B L2 B' D2 B2 F L2 R2 U2 L2


R' U' L' F' D2
U2 F2
R2 L' U L
F R
F2 R2 F' U'
R2 B' R B
U' D R D' R' U R2 D R2 D' R

31 HTM

Next scramble: F2 R2 D U L2 F2 R2 B2 R2 D' R' B' D L' F' R' D' U2 R2 U2


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (May 25, 2014)

porkynator said:


> Next scramble: F2 R2 D U L2 F2 R2 B2 R2 D' R' B' D L' F' R' D' U2 R2 U2


F' R' F2 U F' R U R' (8/8) 
y' U' R U2 R' y' R U R' U R U' R' U' R U' R' (15/23)
U2 M U M U M' U M' U2 M' U2 M' U2 L2 (14/37)

Next: F' U' D2 L2 U2 B D2 R2 B R2 B' U' B2 L2 F' D2 R' F U' B D' R U L' R

Your solution does not work, Porky. I've tried it several times, and I always wind up with the UL and UB edges swapped, plus almost all of the R layer messed up.


----------



## porkynator (May 25, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> F' R' F2 U F' R U R' (8/8)
> y' U' R U2 R' y' R U R' U R U' R' U' R U' R' (15/23)
> U2 M U M U M' U M' U2 M' U2 M' U2 L2 (14/37)
> 
> ...



z y
L' B' R2 D' L2 D2
R2 B U B' Rw U R' U' Rw U R'
x' U2 L2 U R U' L2 U R' U x
U M' U2 M U M' U' Uw2 M' Uw2 M'

It should work now. I had written L' U' L instead of L' U L

Next scramble: F2 D2 F2 R2 U F2 R2 B2 R' D F' R2 D F2 U L' U R


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (May 26, 2014)

porkynator said:


> Next scramble: F2 D2 F2 R2 U F2 R2 B2 R' D F' R2 D F2 U L' U R



x2
L2 U' L' U' R' U' M F2 r U L' U' L2 U L' F' U' F U2 L U' L' (22/22) Almost F2L
y M' U L' U' M U' L U l' U l U (12/34) OLL + DF
R' F R' B2 R F' R' B2 R2 (9/43) PLL

Next: U' L B F D F R' D2 B U L2 F' D' L F2 U' F' R2 U D R' B R2 U' L2


----------



## qaz (May 26, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> Next: U' L B F D F R' D2 B U L2 F' D' L F2 U' F' R2 U D R' B R2 U' L2



x2
R2 F L R' D' R F' L2 D U2 R2 U2 R F2 R //xxx-cross
y' U' R U2 R' U' R U' R U R U' R' //last pair
U R' U' R U' R' U2 R //OLL
y' x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 //PLL

next: F' R2 F' U' D2 L' D L B R2 D2 B2 L' U2 L F2 R F2 L B2


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (May 27, 2014)

qaz said:


> next: F' R2 F' U' D2 L' D L B R2 D2 B2 L' U2 L F2 R F2 L B2



x2
d R' F L F L' y' M' U M
y' U' F' U2 L'...

and now I'm pissed. Basically, this is the very first thing I tried. I found this much solution without writing it down, so I solved the cube normally so that I could rescramble and reconstruct the 2x2x3 I had so far. And during the regular speedsolve after the 2x2x3, I got a PLL skip. I wasn't even trying to find good solutions, since I was just solving it normally, so I probably did something stupid to finish F2L after this. I cannot find the solution that gave me a PLL skip, though. I think the OLL was F' double left sexy F, and there was an AUF. Does someone want to help me find what I did in the middle? 12 move 2x2x3 + 11 move last layer is pretty good by my standards.


----------



## Brest (May 27, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> x2
> d R' F L F L' y' M' U M
> y' U' F' U2 L'...
> 
> and now I'm pissed. Basically, this is the very first thing I tried. I found this much solution without writing it down, so I solved the cube normally so that I could rescramble and reconstruct the 2x2x3 I had so far. And during the regular speedsolve after the 2x2x3, I got a PLL skip. I wasn't even trying to find good solutions, since I was just solving it normally, so I probably did something stupid to finish F2L after this. I cannot find the solution that gave me a PLL skip, though. I think the OLL was F' double left sexy F, and there was an AUF. Does someone want to help me find what I did in the middle? 12 move 2x2x3 + 11 move last layer is pretty good by my standards.



I did not find a PLL skip, but I did find this F2L:

x2
d R' F L F L' y' M' U' M
y' U' F' U2 L'
F L' F L U L' U L'
U' L' U' L


----------



## irontwig (May 27, 2014)

qaz said:


> next: F' R2 F' U' D2 L' D L B R2 D2 B2 L' U2 L F2 R F2 L B2



L2 U' R B' U' B
F L D F L B' L B' R' 
U R' U L U' R U L' R

Next: R' D' B2 L' U F L' F R2 D2 R D' B' D' L' F2 B2 L' B' R2 B' L D L2 U


----------



## porkynator (May 27, 2014)

irontwig said:


> L2 U' R B' U' B
> F L D F L B' L B' R'
> U R' U L U' R U L' R
> 
> Next: R' D' B2 L' U F L' F R2 D2 R D' B' D' L' F2 B2 L' B' R2 B' L D L2 U



Y U ALWAYS SUB-25

* F R' D2 B' D'
U' R' U' + R
L F U2 F2
L' U' L U
* = F2 U' D R2 U D'
+ = U' R2 U L U' R2 U L'

Next scramble: B L2 U2 F' R2 F D2 B2 R2 F R2 D' R D2 B' F2 D' L2 U' R B


----------



## mDiPalma (May 27, 2014)

F' B U' L' F2 R' U x'// 322 (7)
U' R' U B' R2 B // eo (6)
R' U R U2 R2 U R // f2l (7)
y R U2 R2 U2 R U R2 U R2 U' R2 U2 R' U2 R U2 // lol 2gll thanks zz-porky! (16)

=36 htm speedsolve-esque with only 6 moves not [RU]

B2 R2 B2 F2 D' R2 D2 L2 F2 D' F U' F' R' B' L B2 R' D2 B2


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (May 28, 2014)

mDiPalma said:


> F' B U' L' F2 R' U x'// 322 (7)
> U' R' U B' R2 B // eo (6)
> R' U R U2 R2 U R // f2l (7)
> y R U2 R2 U2 R U R2 U R2 U' R2 U2 R' U2 R U2 // lol 2gll thanks zz-porky! (16)
> ...



y' u' F B R D2 L F2 M (8/8) 2x2x2
x B U' B2 (3/11) 2x2x3
U R' U R' U' R' U' R d' L' U L (12/23)
R U' R' d' L' U L2 F' L' F U2 L F' L' F' (15/38)
D R' U R' U' R D' F2 L' U L U (12/50)

Spent a long time trying to make the awful ending less awful, and didn't find anything significantly better, mainly because I'm really tired and I didn't bother trying some obvious things after wasting forever on a really stupid pseudo block that never was efficient enough. I found a 24 move pseudo F2L but LL killed it and it was nearly 50 moves, so I ditched it. 11 move 2x2x3 but a 50 move solve. Pretty bad. I should learn how Petrus works so I don't fail when I start with a 2x2x3.

Next:R' D2 U2 L' B' D U2 B' R2 D' B U F2 B' U F2 R2 F B' R2 U' F B D2 L'


----------



## ottozing (May 28, 2014)

x
D' R' D' U R D' (Xcross)
U R U' R' U R U R' (F2L-1)
U' L' U' L2 U' L' U' y R' U' R (F2L-2&3)
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' F' (OLL)
U2 x' r U r' U2' x D' R U' R' U R' u R2 (PLL)

Next - L2 D B2 D2 B2 U F2 L2 U' R2 U' F' U2 L2 R' B' D2 L2 R2 B D


----------



## Bindedsa (May 28, 2014)

ottozing said:


> Next - L2 D B2 D2 B2 U F2 L2 U' R2 U' F' U2 L2 R' B' D2 L2 R2 B D



y2
U' F L2 B' E' M F2 M' R' // XXcross (9/9)
y' R U R' U R U' R' // F2l-3 (7/16)
y U2 R U' R' U' R U' R' // F2L-4 / 1LLL set up (8/24)
F R U R' U' F' U // 1LLL (7/31)

Next: F2 R2 F2 D' R2 F2 D2 U R2 B D L F2 D2 B2 L U B2 U F


----------



## cowabunga (May 28, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Next: F2 R2 F2 D' R2 F2 D2 U R2 B D L F2 D2 B2 L U B2 U F



y' x 
F2 r2 D2 U B U2 F' U F'
U R U r U' R' U2 M R 
U' R' U' R U' r'
U L2
M' U M' U M' U' M2 U' M' U2 M U2 M'


Next: B2 D' F2 D U2 L2 D R2 U' R2 U2 B F2 U B2 L' B R' U' R D2


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (May 28, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> y2
> U' F L2 B' E' M F2 M' R' // XXcross (9/9)
> y' R U R' U R U' R' // F2l-3 (7/16)
> y U2 R U' R' U' R U' R' // F2L-4 / 1LLL set up (8/24)
> ...



z2 y 
D' L U F' D2 L (6/6) cross
R U' R' (3/9) F2L-1
F U F' (3/12) F2L-2
U L U' R' U' M (6/18) F2L-3
x y U' R' U R d L U L' U y2 F' U F R U' R2 F' L' F R F' L F (22/40) Silly pair + OLS
U2 M2 U M' U2 M U M2 (8/48) PLL

OR

z2 y 
D' L U F' D2 L (6/6) cross
R U' R' (3/9) F2L-1
F U F' (3/12) F2L-2
U L U' R' U' M (6/18) F2L-3
y2 U' F R' F' R U R U (8/26) F2L-4
R2 F' L' F R F' L S' (8/34) OLL
z y F R' B2 R F' R' B2 R2 (8/42) PLL

Next: D U' F B U' B2 U2 B D2 F2 B L D' U' R' L U' B' L' B2 R D' L' R' F2


----------



## Bindedsa (May 28, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> Next: D U' F B U' B2 U2 B D2 F2 B L D' U' R' L U' B' L' B2 R D' L' R' F2



x2 // Inspection
R' B' U' L U R F' R' S R f' D' // XXcross (12/12)
L U L' U y R' U' R // F2L-3 (7/19) 
L' U L U L' U L y L U2 L' // F2L-4 / EO (10/29)
R U2 R D r' U2 r D' R2 // ZBLL (9/38)

Next: L' U2 D' F B' U R' B2 D2 B' R2 F2 U F2 D2 R2 U L2 D' R2 U'


----------



## porkynator (May 28, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> Next: D U' F B U' B2 U2 B D2 F2 B L D' U' R' L U' B' L' B2 R D' L' R' F2



x' U' R' U'
x' y R U R D' F U' F R2 //XXcross (11)
U R' U' R //3rd pair (4)
U2 L F' L' F //4th pair + OLL (5)
U' F2 U M' U2 M U F2 //PLL (8)

Next scramble: D B2 R B' U2 B L2 B U B' U2 D2 B D2 L2 F' D2 F L2 B'


Edit: ninja'd


----------



## TDM (May 28, 2014)

porkynator said:


> F2 U M' U2 M U F2


M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2?


----------



## porkynator (May 28, 2014)

TDM said:


> M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2?



Yeah, but mine is also HTM optimal


----------



## TDM (May 28, 2014)

porkynator said:


> Yeah, but mine is also HTM optimal


True, but you were using STM.




porkynator said:


> D B2 R B' U2 B L2 B U B' U2 D2 B D2 L2 F' D2 F L2 B'


x2 y'
U' r' U [r L] D R' D R' U' R D2
y L' U2 L2 R U2 L' U R'
U2 y R U' R' U' R U' R'
U2 y' R U2 R' U' R U R'
y2 F R U' R' U' R U R' F'
y' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'

Next: F U F B D' R' F U2 F' R2 D R2 U2 L2 U B2 U' F2 R2 U


----------



## CubeBird (May 28, 2014)

TDM said:


> Next: F U F B D' R' F U2 F' R2 D R2 U2 L2 U B2 U' F2 R2 U



x
D' U F' L2 U2 B2 //cross
U' R U R' // 1st pair
U L' U L U R' U' R U' R' U R //2nd pair
U2 L' U2 L U2 L' U L //3rd pair
U' l U L' U' M' //4th pair
F U R U' R' F' //EO
R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' //OLL
U R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U2 //PLL

Next: R U' D F D2 R2 D' B U' L' D2 B R D F U2 R2 B' F' D' B U2 R U B'


----------



## Brest (May 28, 2014)

CubeBird said:


> Next: R U' D F D2 R2 D' B U' L' D2 B R D F U2 R2 B' F' D' B U2 R U B'



x y'
U' D' L F' D'
R' U' R
U' R U' R' L U' L'
U R' F R F' U2 F U' F'
U2 R' F R F'
U' R' F' R U2 R U2 R' F U' R U R' U' R U' R' U

Next: B2 F2 U B2 D F2 D' U2 B2 U' F R D' U L U' F L' B' D2 R'


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (May 28, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Next: L' U2 D' F B' U R' B2 D2 B' R2 F2 U F2 D2 R2 U L2 D' R2 U'


z2 y'
U2 L R2 D R D R' y U r R' r' (11/11) 2X2X2
U' R U2 R2 (4/15) pseudo 2x2x3
y2 U F U' F U' R U R' d R U2 R' U F (14/29) F2L
y' r' R2 U R' U R U2 R' U M' (10/39) OLL
y U2 M2 U M' U2 M U M2 (8/47) PLL


porkynator said:


> Next scramble: D B2 R B' U2 B L2 B U B' U2 D2 B D2 L2 F' D2 F L2 B'


x2 y'
L F' U F U2 F' R' F R (9/9) 2X2X3
y' L2 U L y' U' M' U M U F R' F' R (12/21) F2L
y l' U' L U R U r' F (8/29) OLL 
M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 l' L' (10/39) PLL

Edit: ninja'd... by a lot... I did both of these solves without refreshing the page once.

Edit2: Doing Brest's scramble because bored.
B2 F2 U B2 D F2 D' U2 B2 U' F R D' U L U' F L' B' D2 R'

y' L U2 L2 U' L U2 L U' L' d' L' U L (13/13) first block
R U' r' U y r U2 r' U2 R U R' (10/23) second block + CLL
y' U' M' U2 M U M U M' U M U M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 M' U' (19/42) LSE

Next: D2 B2 U R2 B R' D B L B U B' L' B' F' R D L U F' L2 B L F' R


----------



## AlexTheEmperor (May 28, 2014)

> Next scramble: F U2 B U R' B U2 F D2 L U' B' D B' R' B R' F U' R' D' F R2 U R



Sorry I'm a bit of a noob since I don't know full OLL and my F2L pair-making can be pretty hideous.

Green on D face, White on F face:

Method: CFOP/Fridrich

Green Cross(on D): R' D R' F2 D' B'
1st F2L Pair: B' U' B R' U R U B' U B 
2nd F2L Pair: U R' U R U F U F'
3rd F2L Pair: U2 R' U R 
4th F2L Pair: U F' U F U R U' R'
OLL: F (R U R U')X3 F'
PLL: R' U2 R U2 L U' R' r' F r U' R U L' + U2 

Cube: MoYu Weilong(White). -Not that it matters
Total Moves: 65 (Slightly above average for the typical Fridrich/CFOP solve). - Again, Not that it matters.

Thankyou and I welcome any comments on my method.

Next Scramble: R' L2 U R F2 L' R F U2 F D' B L2 D2 R' L B2 U2 L R D U2 F U R2.


----------



## FJT97 (May 29, 2014)

Is that the way, how you would execute it? W/ cuberotations.


----------



## Brest (May 29, 2014)

AlexTheEmperor said:


> Sorry I'm a bit of a noob since I don't know full OLL and my F2L pair-making can be pretty hideous.
> 
> Green on D face, White on F face:
> 
> ...



Rotating to avoid a lot of B or F moves can be better than not rotating at all.
Your 1st pair can be solved with L U2 L' U L U L'
Good solve overall



AlexTheEmperor said:


> Next Scramble: R' L2 U R F2 L' R F U2 F D' B L2 D2 R' L B2 U2 L R D U2 F U R2.



R' d R' D R D'
y' U2 R' U R2 U R'
U' L U' L2 U L
y' R U' R' U R U2 R' U' R U R' U R U R' U

Next: R2 U2 R2 F2 D' L2 R2 B2 U B L' U R B' D2 L' D2 F' D2 R2 U'


----------



## ottozing (May 29, 2014)

U' L' B' R' (2x2x2)
D F' D2 F D2 L2 (2x2x3)
F U' D F' R F R D R' D2 R U (F2L)
x2 y' R' F R F' R F U R' U' R2 U R' U' F' R' (LL)

Next - U2 F2 D2 B2 R2 B2 R B2 R2 U2 F2 U' B' R2 B2 D B R' D' R2


----------



## porkynator (May 30, 2014)

ottozing said:


> Next - U2 F2 D2 B2 R2 B2 R B2 R2 U2 F2 U' B' R2 B2 D B R' D' R2


On inverse with premove B2
D L2 D2 U //Roux blocks -1 edge (4/4)
F' L F' L' F' R F' L F L //CLL (10/14)
D' R' L B' R L' //EO (6/20)
D' R2 L2 U' L2 D //Finish (6/26)
B2 //Premove (1/27)

Next scramble: D L2 U' R2 U' B2 U' F2 U' F2 U2 B' L' F2 U' B2 F2 L R B D2


----------



## irontwig (May 30, 2014)

B' R2 U' F U' F' L R' U L' U B' D' U B D' B' U' B D U2 B' D U B

B' R2 U' F U' F' L R' 
U L' U'.B' U B

.=U2 B' D' B:U2 B' D B
:=B' U B D' B' U' B D

Next: U F' R' U2 L2 U2 R' U R B2 D L' B2 D2 L2 B' L' D' L' R B D R' L2 F


----------



## notfeliks (May 30, 2014)

porkynator said:


> Next scramble: D L2 U' R2 U' B2 U' F2 U' F2 U2 B' L' F2 U' B2 F2 L R B D2



y
R' F // Cross
U L U L' // F2L 1
U D' L' U' L D // F2L 2
R' U' R d' R U R' // F2L 3
U2 L U2 L' U2 L U L' // F2L 4
r' R2 U R' U R U2 R' U M // OLL + PLL cancellation
U M2 U2 M2 U M2 U2 // PLL

44 ETM

ninja'd


----------



## porkynator (May 30, 2014)

irontwig said:


> Next: U F' R' U2 L2 U2 R' U R B2 D L' B2 D2 L2 B' L' D' L' R B D R' L2 F


F' R L2 B D' L D B' D2 L2
R U' R' U R2 U' R U R' U' R
U2 L' U2 L
R2 D' Rw U2 Rw' D R U2 R U2
Next scramble: D L2 B2 R2 F2 U' R2 F2 D2 B2 D' R' U2 F2 R' F' R' U' B' U2 F


----------



## ottozing (May 30, 2014)

irontwig said:


> Next: U F' R' U2 L2 U2 R' U R B2 D L' B2 D2 L2 B' L' D' L' R B D R' L2 F



Premoves L' F2 R F
*
U' B2 (Square)
R U F L2 D' (Square)
R2 D (F2L minus1)
B2 D B' D' B2 R' B2 R B' (All but 3 corners)
L' F2 R F (Undo premoves)

Insert at * D2 F' U F D2 F' U' F 

Doing insertions without stickers sucks  Hopefully I can get consistently sub 30 by nats.

Next - U' B2 D2 F2 R2 D2 F2 D R2 D2 F2 L' R U' L2 U' F' U R2 U R'

EDIT: Ninjad. Do Porky's scramble next

EDIT2: Found a nice insertion using a new trick for finding insertions that Brest told me 



Spoiler



Premoves L' F2 R F
U' B2 (Square)
R U * F L2 D' (Square)
R2 D (F2L minus1)
B2 D B' D' B2 R' B2 R B' (All but 3 corners)
L' F2 R F (Undo premoves)

Insert at * U B2 U' F2 U B2 U' F2



Solution with cancels and stuffz



Spoiler



Premoves L' F2 R F
U' B2 (Square)
R U2 B2 U' F2 U B2 U' F' L2 D' (Square)
R2 D (F2L minus1)
B2 D B' D' B2 R' B2 R B' (All but 3 corners)
L' F2 R F (Undo premoves)


----------



## Brest (May 30, 2014)

porkynator said:


> Next scramble: D L2 B2 R2 F2 U' R2 F2 D2 B2 D' R' U2 F2 R' F' R' U' B' U2 F



on inverse
F' U2 B U R F R F2 U2 R D B2 D2 F2 R2 U F2 R2 B2 L2 D'

B' U2 L U // square
D' F L' // pseudo 2x2x3
L' D2 L D' B' // F2L-1
B2 D2 B D B' D B2 // F2L
D F' // L3C
19 move (linear) skeleton

skeleton on normal
F D' B2 D' B D' B' D2 B' D @ L' D2 L2 F' D U' L' U2 B
insert @ [D' R D, L'] - 5 moves cancel

F D' B2 D' B D' B' D2 B' R D L' D' R' D' L2 F' D U' L' U2 B (22)

Next: U2 B2 D B2 F2 L2 U' B2 F2 D F U B2 L R2 F2 L' B D2 R' U


----------



## qaz (May 30, 2014)

Brest said:


> Next: U2 B2 D B2 F2 L2 U' B2 F2 D F U B2 L R2 F2 L' B D2 R' U


x2
B D R' U2 F D R' D //EO-cross
R' U R U' R U R' //first pair
U' L' U L U L U L' //second pair
U L' U2 L U L' U' L //third pair
U2 R' U2 R U R' U R U' R' U2 R //OLS
U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R //PLL

next: D B2 R F2 U2 D B' U' L' U2 F R2 L2 F2 R2 F R2 D2 B U2


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (May 31, 2014)

qaz said:


> next: D B2 R F2 U2 D B' U' L' U2 F R2 L2 F2 R2 F R2 D2 B U2


y2
R d' R F2 D' F D2 L U L' E B U' B' (14/14) XXcross
U L' U' L y L' U L U L' U L2 U L' (13/27) F2L
y l' U' L U' L' U2 l (7/34) OLL
M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 M' U2 (10/44) PLL

Next: F D' U' L2 D' B R' D' F U' D2 B' F2 D F' L2 R D2 F' B2 L B2 F' D2 B2


----------



## qaz (May 31, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> Next: F D' U' L2 D' B R' D' F U' D2 B' F2 D F' L2 R D2 F' B2 L B2 F' D2 B2



y
L' D' B' F' U2 F2 U F'
r2 U' R U' R U' R' U' r U R U' R' U R U' R'
R' U L U' R U L'
U M' U M' U M' U' M2 U' M U2 M 

next: L' F' B' D R2 U' L' B L2 D R2 B R2 B' L2 B' U2 F2 U2 F D2


----------



## guysensei1 (May 31, 2014)

qaz said:


> next: L' F' B' D R2 U' L' B L2 D R2 B R2 B' L2 B' U2 F2 U2 F D2


U' L U z U' R' F R//cross
L' U' L U2 L' U L U' L' U' L//f2l
U2 R U R' L U L'//f2l2
d' L' U2 L2 F' L' F//f2l3 +orient 2 LL edges
U R U' R2 F R F'//f2l4
U2 l' U' L U' L' U2 L//OLL
U L' U2 L U L' U2 R U' L U R' U2//PLL
Next: B U' L2 D' U2 L D2 U F2 R U' L D U2 F R F2 R B' U2 L2 R2


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (May 31, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> U' L U z U' R' F R//cross
> L' U' L U2 L' U L U' L' U' L//f2l
> U2 R U R' L U L'//f2l2
> d' L' U2 L2 F' L' F//f2l3 +orient 2 LL edges
> ...



L E F' U' L F2 L' (7/7) 2x2x2
U R U2 R2 U2 R' U F' U F (10/17) 2X2X3 + BL pair
y2 M' U2 M U2 F' U F R U' R' (10/27) F2L + LL stuffs
U' L' U2 L U L' U L (8/35) 1LLL

Lucky, but FMC PB.

Next: L2 B2 F R B' R' F B' R2 L' B2 F' R' U' B2 L' D R2 D B' D' B' D' R F2

y E U L' R' F r (6/6) 1X2X3
D2 M U M U' M' (6/12) (2X2X3)
R' U R U' R' U2 R U R2 U' R' U R U R' (15/27) F2L
F R U R' U' R' F' r U R U' r' U2 (13/40) OLL
y' x' L D' L U2 L' D L U2 L2 (9/49) PLL

Because I'm bored.

Next: U L R' B D L2 B D U' R' F D B2 L2 F L B2 L U F' D B' L D' L


----------



## ottozing (May 31, 2014)

D' F D2 L F' L' (2x2x2)
B U2 B' R2 B2 R' B' U R' U R U' (F2L)
R B R' U' B' U R B R' B' R B' R' B' (LL)

Next - R2 U2 R' L' B' R F2 D R' L U B2 U F2 D R2 U R2 U2 B2 D


----------



## porkynator (May 31, 2014)

ottozing said:


> Next - R2 U2 R' L' B' R F2 D R' L U B2 U F2 D R2 U R2 U2 B2 D



U2 L R' B U B' U F' R' B2 L2 //2x2x3 (11/11)
B' D2 B D B2 //F2L (5/16)
L' D2 L D L' D L F' D2 F D F' D F D' //LL (15/36)

Next scramble: U' B2 L2 D B2 D R2 B2 U R2 D B' D L' R2 F R' B2 F U' B'


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (May 31, 2014)

porkynator said:


> U2 L R' B U B' U F' R' B2 L2 //2x2x3 (11/11)
> B' D2 B D B2 //F2L *(5/16)*
> L' D2 L D L' D L F' D2 F D F' D F D' //LL* (15/36)*



Because 16+15=36  

Can find an awesome 31 move solution. Cannot add. 

x' R2 U' F' U' F' E R U' R' D2 (10/10)
y l M F U F' L2 U2 B' U B U2 L' U2 L U L' U' L (18/28)
U' M L' U R U' L U' R' U' R U' r' (13/41)
U M' U M' U M2 U2 D S' D2 S D (12/53)

Really, really bad scramble. Plus I suck.

Next: D F' D2 U R' F2 D' F R' B2 D' R' D' U2 R F2 L2 B D' L2 B2 U2 D L R2


----------



## porkynator (May 31, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> Because 16+15=36
> 
> Can find an awesome 31 move solution. Cannot add.



Oh god I'm stupid :fp


----------



## Brest (May 31, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> Next: D F' D2 U R' F2 D' F R' B2 D' R' D' U2 R F2 L2 B D' L2 B2 U2 D L R2



L U2 F B R' // 2x2x2
D B2 L B' // 2x2x3

switch
(B L' B2 D' R B' F' U2 L')
R2 L' D' U2 B2 L2 D B' L2 F2 R' U2 D R D B2 R F' D F2 R U' D2 F D' 

L' D2 // 2 pairs
L' D L' D L' D' L D' // square and pair
L2 D2 L D2 // L3C

skeleton on normal
L U2 # F B R' D B2 L B' D2 L' D2 L2 D L' D L D' L D' L D2 L
insert # [D', F U2 F'] cancels 2 moves
=
L U2 D' F U2 F' D F U2 B R' D B2 L B' D2 L' D2 L2 D L' D L D' L D' L D2 L (29)


Next: L2 R2 U2 R2 F2 U2 F' R2 F2 R2 U R B2 D' F2 R2 U R F' R2 U'


----------



## CubeBird (May 31, 2014)

Brest said:


> Next: L2 R2 U2 R2 F2 U2 F' R2 F2 R2 U R B2 D' F2 R2 U R F' R2 U'



x2 //inspection
D' R' B' U L2 R2 //cross
R U R' U2 R U' R' //1st pair
U' L U L' U' F' L F L' //2nd pair
U L U L' U' R' U R //3rd pair
L U' L' U L U L' //4th pair
U F R U R' U' F' //EO
R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R //OLL
U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L //PLL

Next: D2 U2 L' U2 B2 L U2 L F2 L D2 B' U' B' L2 R' D B D' U L2


----------



## guysensei1 (May 31, 2014)

CubeBird said:


> Next: D2 U2 L' U2 B2 L U2 L F2 L D2 B' U' B' L2 R' D B D' U L2



F D2 R' F U//cross
x' L' U L R' U R //f21
L U L' F U2 F'//f2l2
U2 y L' U' L U2 L' U2 L//f23
U R' U' R U' R' U R//f2l4
U2 R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F'//OLL
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2//PLL
Next:B2 U2 B F' R B L2 D2 B' F D' U' R' B' F' D' U2 B' F' L' D2 U' B L2 R'


----------



## andrew52525 (May 31, 2014)

I'm not very good.
I use roux.

Scramble: B2 U2 B F' R B L2 D2 B' F D' U' R' B' F' D' U2 B' F' L' D2 U' B L2 R'
U D' F' L U2 L U L' z2 y//first block
U2 r U R' r' U' r U' R U2 M' U' R U R' U R U' r'//second block
U L2 D' L U' L' D L U' L U L' U L//cmll
U M U' M' U2 M U M' U2 M U2 M U M2 U2//l6e
Next: U2 D2 U2 D2 U2 L F B D2 U L2 R U' D L2 D L2 B2 R' D U L' R' U' B2 D U2 F2 D2


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jun 1, 2014)

andrew52525 said:


> Next: U2 D2 U2 D2 U2 L F B D2 U L2 R U' D L2 D L2 B2 R' D U L' R' U' B2 D U2 F2 D2



y2 
L F' R U' R' U2 F U R' F'
y U L F' L'
U2 R U R2 U' R' U ... man... only 3 edges and 3 corners unsolved, but I don't know how to do anything with it. 
...and I've been told to stop cubing here for tonight, so I can't even finish. Someone who knows commutators should finish this. XD Or just do your own solution to that scramble. Either way.

21 moves minus 3 corners and 3 edges.


----------



## porkynator (Jun 1, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> y2
> L F' R U' R' U2 F U R' F'
> y U L F' L'
> U2 R U R2 U' R' U ... man... only 3 edges and 3 corners unsolved, but I don't know how to do anything with it.
> ...



2 pieces are in place but flipped, you can't solve that using 2 commutators... something nice could be

U'
y' Rw (R U R2 F R F2 U F U2) Rw'
+ PLL

That OLL is a pure flip



andrew52525 said:


> Next:* U2 D2 U2 D2 U2 *L F B D2 U L2 R U' D L2 D L2 B2 R' D U L' R' U' B2 D U2 F2 D2



Where on Earth did you get that scramble?
anyway
w/ my NISS notation (moves in brackets are done on inverse)

F U' //2x2x1 (2/2)
B2 L' B2 L //2x2x1 (4/6)
(D2 F U L' R B R') //RouxBlocks (7/13)
F' R F R' D' R' D R //OLLCP (8/21)
R2 L2 U' B2 R2 L2 B2 R2 L2 //LSE, 1 move cancels with premoves (8/29)

Next scramble: L F2 R U2 R2 D2 F2 L D2 R D2 U F L' F R' F' U F R' D'


----------



## goodatthis (Jun 1, 2014)

porkynator said:


> Next scramble: L F2 R U2 R2 D2 F2 L D2 R D2 U F L' F R' F' U F R' D'



Cross: x2 U R' F L' F U B2 D2

F2L 1: L' U L R' U' R
F2L 2: L U2 L' U' F R' F' R
F2L 3: U F U' F'
F2L 4: y R' U R U2 y R U2 R' U' R' F R F' (I opted for a sledge insert so I would get an OLL I knew) 
OLL: l' U' L U' L' U2 l
PLL: M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2 U

53 moves, counting slices as one.

Next Scramble:L R F2 D2 L F2 L' D2 U2 F2 R2 U' B2 R2 B' D F' R D2 L2


----------



## SpeedCuber71 (Jun 1, 2014)

goodatthis said:


> Next Scramble:L R F2 D2 L F2 L' D2 U2 F2 R2 U' B2 R2 B' D F' R D2 L2



CFOP


Cross plus saving the 2 f2l pairs : x2 y' R L' U2 R' L R' U R U' M U M' y' M U M' U' L' U L' y2 M U2 M'
F2l 1 y' R U R' U' y' L U' L'
F2L 2 R U R' y' U R U' R'
F2L 3 U y' L' U' L U2 L' U' L
F2L 3 L U' L' y' L' U2 L
OLL and PLL was 2 look 

i was writing each move as i was solving so i wasnt concentrating enough on the cube sorry if the solve was bad

Next scramble U F2 U' L2 U2 R2 F2 L2 D' B2 U2 R' F' D2 F2 R F2 L B R'


----------



## porkynator (Jun 1, 2014)

goodatthis said:


> Next Scramble:L R F2 D2 L F2 L' D2 U2 F2 R2 U' B2 R2 B' D F' R D2 L2



L F U' //Square (3/3)
D R' D2 //Square (3/6)
F L' F U2 //Inner square (4/10)
F' B D' //Square + match sqaures (3/13)
F L2 F' L' F L2 F' //All but 3 corners (7/20)
L B' L F2 L' B L F2 L //3c (9/29)

Edit: ninja'd. Use SpeedCuber71's scramble.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 1, 2014)

U F2 U' L2 U2 R2 F2 L2 D' B2 U2 R' F' D2 F2 R F2 L B R'

z2 B F' R' F' D' B2 D U L U L2 B U L //xxcross
y U2 L' U L // 3pair
U R U R' U2 R U R' U' R U R' // 4pair
U2 f' L' U' L U f //OLL
U' L2 u' L U' L U L' u L2 y' R U' R' U2 // PLL

next: U D' R' F B L U' L' D' R L2 D' R2 F2 R2 D' F2 B2 U R2 U2


----------



## qaz (Jun 1, 2014)

filipemtx said:


> next: U D' R' F B L U' L' D' R L2 D' R2 F2 R2 D' F2 B2 U R2 U2



x2
B U' F' R D'
U' R U2 R U R
U L
R U2 R' U R
U2 L U L'
F' r U R' U' r' F R
U2 R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F'

next: B R' U' R' F2 U2 L' F' B R F2 B2 D2 L2 B2 U' R2 B2 U' L2 D'


----------



## porkynator (Jun 1, 2014)

filipemtx said:


> next: U D' R' F B L U' L' D' R L2 D' R2 F2 R2 D' F2 B2 U R2 U2


Premoves: U2 B' U' R

U2 F
B L' B L'
F D F' D'
F2 L' F' L F L' F' L F' L'
U2 B' * U' R
* = B' D2 B D U' L' D2 L D' U

Edit: ninja'd again, I need to get faster. Use qaz's scramble.


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jun 1, 2014)

qaz said:


> next: B R' U' R' F2 U2 L' F' B R F2 B2 D2 L2 B2 U' R2 B2 U' L2 D'



x' y' U' L D' L U R' y R' U R //cross+1
U2 L U2 L' U L U' L' //second pair
y' R U R2 U' R y U R U' R' //last 2 pairs
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' //ollcp
M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2 U //epll

alg.cubing.net

next: B U' F' D2 R F' D R2 F' L U' F2 U L2 F2 R2 D' L2 U R2


----------



## cowabunga (Jun 1, 2014)

porkynator said:


> Edit: ninja'd again, I need to get faster. Use qaz's scramble.



Too late: 
D2 L2 F2 R' U2 L2 D2 L U2 R' U2 F' L F' R2 U B D' R U F


y x
F L' R U L' D2
r2 U' r' U R2 U2 R U2 r U r'
U2 L' U R U' L U R'
U2 M U2 M2 U M U2 M U2 L' R'


Next:?
Ninja!


----------



## QQW (Jun 1, 2014)

Scramble: B2 R' D U2 R2 F B2 D2 U' R' U' B' F L' R2 B2 F2 L2 R U2 R D U' L' U2 done WCA way
Cross: z U' R U' M2 5 5

F2l 1: U' y' R' U2 U' R' U R 8 13
F2l 2: L' U L2 U L' F' U F 9 22
F2l 3: U y' R U R' 4 26
F2l 4: U' y' R U2 R' U2 R U' R' 10 36
OLL: U F' r U R' U' r' F R 9 45
PLL:y' R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 14 *59*


Speedsolve: 19.28 could have done a little better though


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 2, 2014)

QQW said:


> Scramble: B2 R' D U2 R2 F B2 D2 U' R' U' B' F L' R2 B2 F2 L2 R U2 R D U' L' U2 done WCA way
> Cross: z U' R U' M2 5 5
> 
> F2l 1: U' y' R' U2 U' R' U R 8 13
> ...



where is the next scramble? And you are supposed to solve the scramble the last user gave.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jun 2, 2014)

filipemtx said:


> where is the next scramble? And you are supposed to solve the scramble the last user gave.



R' L' D F' L2 D' F' B2 R' B F2 R2 B F U2 D2 F' U' R2 D L F' R' F' D 

x U L' S U f' y L' U' L D2 L U2 L' (12/12) XXcross
y U R F U S R f' U' (8/20) F2L
R2 U' R U' R' U2 F R F' (9/29) OLL
B2 R' U' R B2 L' D L' D' L2 (10/39) PLL

I just used my own scramble since the previous person didn't provide one. 

Next: R' L' B L' F' L B L' B2 F2 R' B D B' L B' F' U' B2 R B' F2 L' D F


----------



## irontwig (Jun 2, 2014)

D2 L U' B' U F' L' F L D2 R D' R2 D2 R B' D2 B' U2 B D' B' U2 B2 R' D' F'

D2 L U' B' U
F' L' F L
D2 R D' R2 D2 R B' D.B R' D' F'

.=D B' U2 B D' B' U2 B

Next: F' R D' B F' L2 F2 L B U2 F2 D2 R' U' L' D2 L2 B' D' F R2 L2 D' B2 F'


----------



## porkynator (Jun 2, 2014)

irontwig said:


> Next: F' R D' B F' L2 F2 L B U2 F2 D2 R' U' L' D2 L2 B' D' F R2 L2 D' B2 F'



U' F B2 R U' R' L' F' R' B' R2 B2 (12)
D R' D2 (3)
R' B R2 B' R' D' R D R2 D' R' D (12)
U2 L D' F2 D L' U' R2 U' (9)

Next scramble: U' R B D R F2 U2 F U2 F' D R2 D' F2 D2 L2 F2 U2 L2 B2 U2


----------



## irontwig (Jun 2, 2014)

L' B L' B2 R2 D' B' U2 B D2
B2 U2 R' U R
U2 B' U 
B' F2 D' R2 F2 B2 L2 F2 B2 D B2 F2 U

At least it's good in STM.

Next: F B D' R2 U' F B U' F2 U' L F2 U' R' D' R L' B' U2 B2 F' U' D L B


----------



## Bindedsa (Jun 2, 2014)

porkynator said:


> U' F B2 R U' R' L' F' R' B' R2 B2 (12)
> D R' D2 (3)
> R' B R2 B' R' D' R D R2 D' R' D (12)
> U2 L D' F2 D L' U' R2 U' (9)
> ...



y // Inspection
B' R B' R2 D R U M F r // XXcross (10/10)
D U2 R' U R D' // F2L-3 (6/16)
R U R' y' U' R' U2 R U2 R' U' R U R' U R U' // F2L-4 (16/32)

Last two pairs could have been more efficient, but when I did this I saw I would get a back antisune for LL that I could cancel into.
If I were to ignore LL.
D R' U' R D' // (4/14)
R U' R' y' R' U2 R (6/20)

Next: L2 F2 D' L2 U B2 U B2 D2 R2 U F' U2 F D L' U2 R2 F2 R2 F'


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 2, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Next: L2 F2 D' L2 U B2 U B2 D2 R2 U F' U2 F D L' U2 R2 F2 R2 F'


L B2 U2 L' U//cross
z2 U2 L' U L U2 L U L'//f2l1
U2 f R' U R2 U' R2 f'//f2l2
d R U' R' U R U R'//f2l3
U2 R' U' RU' R' U R//f2l4
U2 S R U R' U' R' F R f'//OLL
Pll skip

Next: D2 U L' R2 F' L B L B F R B' F L R' B' F D R B


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 2, 2014)

D2 U L' R2 F' L B L B F R B' F L R' B' F D R B

D R' B' R2 F R L' u L' u' // cross
D' L' U2 L D // f2l1
d' L U L' // f2l2
R U R' U y R U' R' // f2l3
y' U R U R' d' L' U' L // f2l4
U x' R U R' D R U' R' D' x // oll
y L' U' L F L' U' L U L F' L2' U L U // pll

Hmm, I have to work on my cross. =\

next -> U2 B2 R2 B' R2 F2 D2 F D2 B' R U2 R' D' U2 R U2 F' D R'


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 2, 2014)

filipemtx said:


> next -> U2 B2 R2 B' R2 F2 D2 F D2 B' R U2 R' D' U2 R U2 F' D R'



L2 B' R U2 D2 B2 L' D L D' R2//XXcross 
x2 R' U2 R U2 R' U R//f2l3
y L' U L U' L' U L//f2l4
r U R' U R U' R' U R U2 r'//OLL
R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F U//PLL

Next: R2 B' U2 F' D2 B' F D B' F2 D' U B' R U' F2 D U' R D2 B' L' R2 D2 U F D U' B


----------



## uesyuu (Jun 2, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Next: R2 B' U2 F' D2 B' F D B' F2 D' U B' R U' F2 D U' R D2 B' L' R2 D2 U F D U' B



F D F' D R'
F U F' D F2 D'
L F' L F' * L' F2 U F' U' L' U2
* = F' D B' D' F D B D'

easy scramble

Next: D2 F' R2 D2 U2 F D2 B D2 L2 F L U R2 D' R' F' U' R2 U' B


----------



## uesyuu (Jun 2, 2014)

porkynator said:


> U' F B2 R U' R' L' F' R' B' R2 B2 (12)
> D R' D2 (3)
> R' B R2 B' R' D' R D R2 D' R' D (12)
> U2 L D' F2 D L' U' R2 U' (9)
> ...



Your solution can be more shortened.
U' F B2 R U' R' L' F' R' B' R2 B2
D R' D2
R' B R2 B' " R2 [R' U' R D' R' U R D] D' R' D"
This gives 26moves.


----------



## porkynator (Jun 2, 2014)

uesyuu said:


> Next: D2 F' R2 D2 U2 F D2 B D2 L2 F L U R2 D' R' F' U' R2 U' B


F B' L' U' D B' (6)
L R' B2 D' B2 (5)
R' U' L' U' L (5)
U' R2 U R U (5)
F R2 F' R' F R' F' (7)
B2 U2 B D2 B' U2 B D2 B (9)

Next scramble: D' B U' B2 U B2 D' R' D F' U2 F R2 D2 B2 R2 U2 F B2



uesyuu said:


> Your solution can be more shortened.
> U' F B2 R U' R' L' F' R' B' R2 B2
> D R' D2
> R' B R2 B' " R2 [R' U' R D' R' U R D] D' R' D"
> This gives 26moves.



Thanks, I didn't see that!


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jun 3, 2014)

porkynator said:


> Next scramble: D' B U' B2 U B2 D' R' D F' U2 F R2 D2 B2 R2 U2 F B2


z2 y 
l U2 l2 U2 M (5/5) pseudo 2x2x3
z' d2 L' U' L2 F' L' (6/11)) XXXcross
y F' U2 F U F' U F2 (7/18) F2L
y2 F R' F' R U R2 B' R' B U' R' (11/29) OLL
y' R' U' R B2 D L' U L U' L D' B2 U2 (13/42 (PLL)

Great beginning, awful ending again. I cannot Petrus.

Next: R2 L' B' F' R' L F2 D' R' U2 B2 R' L D' L D F' B2 U' D R' F' D2 B2 U'


----------



## porkynator (Jun 3, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> Next: R2 L' B' F' R' L F2 D' R' U2 B2 R' L D' L D F' B2 U' D R' F' D2 B2 U'



B' U B D L' B2 (6)
U' Rw U Rw2 R' U Rw' (7)
R' U2 R2 y L' U2 L F' (7)
U2 L' U L U' L' U' L (8)
R2 U' (F B') R2 (F' B) U' R2 (7)

Next scramble: D' B U' B' L F U2 B L2 U R B2 U2 L F2 R U2 R' D2 F2 R'


----------



## mDiPalma (Jun 3, 2014)

porkynator said:


> Next scramble: D' B U' B' L F U2 B L2 U R B2 U2 L F2 R U2 R' D2 F2 R'



U2 * [L] U' B L // 222 (5/5)
x2 z'
R U2 R' L2 U' // 322 (5/10)
L2 U L R' F R // eo (6/16)
y'
U' R2 U' R' U' R // solve all (6/22)
*= B R B' L2 B R' B' [L2]// commutator (7/29)

=29 htm Petrus


WOW I USED AN INSERTION WTF?

Next: D2 L2 D2 B' U2 L2 R2 F D2 R2 F2 D' L2 F' R B D2 U L U F'


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 3, 2014)

mDiPalma said:


> Next: D2 L2 D2 B' U2 L2 R2 F D2 R2 F2 D' L2 F' R B D2 U L U F'



x' R2 D' F L U L' F//cross
x z' U2 R U' R' //f2l1
R' U' R U2 R' U R//f2l2
L' U L//f2l2
y' L' U2 L2 F' L' F//f2l4
M U R U R' U' R' F R F' //OLL
U2 L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F' L2 U //PLL

Dat f2l
Next D' U R D' F U' L2 R F U' F2 L2 B F R2 D B' L2 R2 D U2 F2


----------



## porkynator (Jun 3, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Next D' U R D' F U' L2 R F U' F2 L2 B F R2 D B' L2 R2 D U2 F2


B L2 F' U R2
L D R' D2
U' B L B' L' B' U L B
D L D' F' D F L' F' D'
B' L2 F B U D L2 U' D' L

LL took more moves than F2L, lol

Next scramble: U B U' R2 D' F2 B' L2 F' L' B2 L2 D2 R2 U' F2 U2 L2 F2 D2 L2


----------



## Bindedsa (Jun 5, 2014)

porkynator said:


> Next scramble: U B U' R2 D' F2 B' L2 F' L' B2 L2 D2 R2 U' F2 U2 L2 F2 D2 L2



L' F M' U x' U2 R U2 R' U2 L' D' // XXcross (11/11)
R U R' U2 L' U' L // F2L-3 (7/18)
y U L' U L U M' U' L' U M U' L U' L' U2 L U2 // F2L-3 / EO / ZBLL (17/35)

Next: R2 B D2 B2 D2 F U2 B' U2 R2 F' L' U' R' B2 D F2 L' U R2 B'


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 5, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Next: R2 B D2 B2 D2 F U2 B' U2 R2 F' L' U' R' B2 D F2 L' U R2 B'



y' 
D U' F L' U L' F' x2 // FB (7)
r' U' r U2 r U R U M U2 M2 U R2 // SB (13)
R' U R2 D Rw' U2 Rw D' R2' U' R // CMLL (11)
U M U' M' U' M U' M U M2 U M' U2 M U2 M2 // L6E (16)
Total: 47

Next Scramble: L U2 L' B2 R' U2 F2 R2 B2 R' B2 U F' R B2 F2 U B' R2 U2 F


----------



## Bindedsa (Jun 5, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> Next Scramble: L U2 L' B2 R' U2 F2 R2 B2 R' B2 U F' R B2 F2 U B' R2 U2 F



y // Inspection
U2 R U' R2 F R' // Cross (6/6)
F' U2 F // F2L-1 (3/9)
U' R' U R // F2L-2 (4/13)
L U' L' y R' U' M r' B' U2 R' F R U2 r2 F U // F2L 1 & 2 / EO / ZBLL (16/29)

I cancelled a ton of moves in the last step, might be a tied FMC PB, not sure if my other sub 30 was 28 or 29. I guess I'll count this for now.

Next: B' U2 B U2 B' L2 B' F2 U2 R2 F' U' R D F' R' B' U2 R U R2


----------



## Renslay (Jun 5, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> Next Scramble: L U2 L' B2 R' U2 F2 R2 B2 R' B2 U F' R B2 F2 U B' R2 U2 F



44 STM.

y' z'
R' U2 b B2 U2 B2 (6)
R' r' U r U R U2 r U r M' U' r' (13)
R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 (13)
U2 M' U' M U' M' U F2 M2 F2 R' L' (12)

Next: B' R U' R2 U' D F R2 U2 L' B2 U' F2 U' B2 R2 U' F2 D' L2 D


----------



## Bindedsa (Jun 5, 2014)

Renslay said:


> Next: B' R U' R2 U' D F R2 U2 L' B2 U' F2 U' B2 R2 U' F2 D' L2 D



z' y // Inspection 
B' L E F' u R' F R // Xcross (8/8)
y U' L' U L // F2L-2 (4/12)
U' R U R2 U' R /// F2L-3 (6/18)
y U' L' U2 L U L' U' L // F2L-4 (8/26)
U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' // ZBLL (8/34)

Next: B' U2 B U2 B' L2 B' F2 U2 R2 F' U' R D F' R' B' U2 R U R2


----------



## porkynator (Jun 5, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Next: B' U2 B U2 B' L2 B' F2 U2 R2 F' U' R D F' R' B' U2 R U R2


U' F //Pseudo 2x2x2 (2)
D B' R B' D2 B' //Pseudo 2x2x3 (6)
D2 R' D' R2 //Pseudo F2L-1 (4)
D F' R F R2 D R D2 R' D' R U' //F2L+EO (12)
B' D2 B D B' D' B D B' D B D2 //LL (12)

Next scramble: F2 D' F2 R2 D U2 F2 D L2 U L2 R B2 F' L F D' B' U' L U


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jun 7, 2014)

porkynator said:


> U' F //Pseudo 2x2x2 (2)
> D B' R B' D2 B' //Pseudo 2x2x3 (6)
> D2 R' D' R2 //Pseudo F2L-1 (4)
> D F' R F R2 D R D2 R' D' R U' //F2L+EO (12)
> ...



z2
L D' L F B U' L2 R' U R U' M F' R' F L' (16/16) Pseudo XXXcross
x d R U2 R' U' R U R2 (8/24) Pseudo F2l
M U' M' U' R U r' U M' (9/33) OLL
U R' U' B' R' B2 U' B' U B' R B R U' L2 (15/48) PLL 

At least this solution had fun sucking.

U' F L2 R2 U F' B' U2 F2 R2 D2 L U' B2 F' D2 F B' R F2 L' U D' L2 D


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jun 7, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> U' F L2 R2 U F' B' U2 F2 R2 D2 L U' B2 F' D2 F B' R F2 L' U D' L2 D


R F R L' B U2 L2 // cross
U' R U R' U2 R' U' R // 1st pair
U R U' R' U' L' U2 L y' U' L' U L // 2nd pair
U' R U' R' U R U R' // 3rd pair
U' R' U' R y L F L' U2 M' U M // 4th pair
l' U' L U R U' L' U x' // COLL
y M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 // EPLL

R F D R B2 L B U F2 R L2 F D2 F' D2 B' D2 B R2 F2


----------



## Bindedsa (Jun 7, 2014)

DuffyEdge said:


> R F D R B2 L B U F2 R L2 F D2 F' D2 B' D2 B R2 F2



x2
F R' D' R' L' U' f2 D2 f' L2 // XXcross (11/11)
z' U R U' R B' R' B R' // F2L-3 (8/19)
U' L' U' L U L' U2 y' L' U L F // F2L-4 / EO (10/29)
U x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R // PLL (10/39)

Next: F' D2 F R2 D2 L2 R2 F' U2 B' F' L D' R B2 L' B2 U F' D' R2


----------



## Attila (Jun 7, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Next: F' D2 F R2 D2 L2 R2 F' U2 B' F' L D' R B2 L' B2 U F' D' R2



B D2 B' U
R L2 F' B2 R' L
D U2 L' D U' F L2
U R2 D 
L F2 U D' L2 B' U2 D F2 D'

next: B2 D B2 D L2 F2 D2 R2 U R2 B2 L D' L' R2 D' B2 F' D R B'


----------



## porkynator (Jun 7, 2014)

Attila said:


> next: B2 D B2 D L2 F2 D2 R2 U R2 B2 L D' L' R2 D' B2 F' D R B'



NISS solve (moves in brackets on inverse scramble)
(L2 U L2)
L' B2
(F D' R' B R2)
F' L F L'
(F' * U' F' U F' U' F U F)
* = R U L' U' R' U L U'
Final solution: L' B2 F' L F L' F' U' F' U F U' F U2 L' U' R U L U' R' F R2 B' R D F' L2 U' L2

Next scramble: F2 U2 L2 B2 F' L2 F R2 U2 L2 U F2 U R B2 R2 D F L' R2 F'


----------



## Bindedsa (Jun 7, 2014)

porkynator said:


> Next scramble: F2 U2 L2 B2 F' L2 F R2 U2 L2 U F2 U R B2 R2 D F L' R2 F'



y2 // Inspection 
R B' L' D' F2 L R2 B' R2 B L U' L' D2 // XXXcross (14/14)
U L U' L' U L U y' R U R' U' F' // F2L-4 / EO (12/26)
U' l U2 R D2 R' U2 R D2 R2 // ZBLL (10/36)

Next: B L2 B R2 F L2 B' R2 B2 L2 B2 R' D' B' R' F' D L' U2 R' U'


----------



## mDiPalma (Jun 7, 2014)

porkynator said:


> Next scramble: F2 U2 L2 B2 F' L2 F R2 U2 L2 U F2 U R B2 R2 D F L' R2 F'




samurai'd

D' R D L F' U2 R' D F2 R F2 M D2 x //322+eo+cp (14)
U2 R' U R2 U R U' R U2 R2 U R' U R2 U R' U R U2 R U2 R2 U R2 //solve (24)

i butchered that ending lol


----------



## Bindedsa (Jun 7, 2014)

L2 B R2 F' U2 R2 F' L2 F2 U2 R2 D' B L' B2 L2 R' F' U L2 B Why delete the scramble?

x2 // Inspection
L F2 R2 F E R' U' R2 // Xcross (8/8)
L U L' // F2L-2 (3/11)
y' U R U R' U' R U R' // F2L-3 (8/19)
U' R' U R // F2L-4 (4/23)
U2 R U R' U R U2 R' U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' // ZBLL (16/39)

Next: B L2 B R2 F L2 B' R2 B2 L2 B2 R' D' B' R' F' D L' U2 R' U'


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jun 7, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Next: B L2 B R2 F L2 B' R2 B2 L2 B2 R' D' B' R' F' D L' U2 R' U'



y' R' F D F2 //cross
L U2 L' R U' R' //f2l1
y' L U' L' R U' R' //f2l2
L U2 L' d R U' R' //f2l3
U L' U L U' L' U L //f2l4
U' F R2 U2 R' U2 R' U' F R F' R' U F' //tripod LL

Next: R2 U2 B' F' L2 R2 F' D2 B D B2 F R' B D' F2 R2 D2 R


----------



## Petro Leum (Jun 7, 2014)

> Next: B L2 B R2 F L2 B' R2 B2 L2 B2 R' D' B' R' F' D L' U2 R' U'


F' D' M U x' U Rw2 D //EOLine (7/7)
L U L' U L R U R // Right 1x2x2 (8/15)
L' U2 L' U' L' U2 L U L' //Left 1x2x3 (9/24)
R U2 R' U' R U R2 U L U' R U L' //LSCOLL (13/37) OMGWAT
M2 U' M2 U' M' U2 M2 U2 M' //EPLL (9/46)

46STM


----------



## Attila (Jun 7, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> Next: R2 U2 B' F' L2 R2 F' D2 B D B2 F R' B D' F2 R2 D2 R



F B'D' F2 B2 D2 B' U' D' R'
U F2 R' B F' U'
L' B' D U' L
F U2 B D2 B2 F L2 B F

next: D2 B2 L2 D2 U B2 L2 R2 D' L2 D' F L R2 B R F2 R' D2 L2


----------



## Brest (Jun 7, 2014)

Attila said:


> next: D2 B2 L2 D2 U B2 L2 R2 D' L2 D' F L R2 B R F2 R' D2 L2



x2
U' R U R' U D
L U' L' U L U' L' U L
d R' U' R
U' F R U R' U F R U R' U' F2
R' U2 R U R' U' R U R' U R

Next: D2 R F2 R' D2 L' U2 B2 L' U2 L' D F2 R F2 L U2 B U L' F2


----------



## Petro Leum (Jun 7, 2014)

Attila said:


> F B'D' F2 B2 D2 B' U' D' R'
> U F2 R' B F' U'
> L' B' D U' L
> F U2 B D2 B2 F L2 B F
> ...



i wish i knew what happened in your solve. i tried to comprehend it, but failed miserably.

R F x' U R' U' x L U' R2 D //EOLine (9/9)
R' U R L' U' L U M F' Lw' //Right Block (10/19)
L' U2 L' U' L U' L' U2 L' U' L' U2 L U L' U' L // Left Block + Phasing (17/36) 
U2 F R U' R' U R U2 R' U' R U R' U' F' U2 //ZZLL (16/52)
52 STM, fml



Brest said:


> Next: D2 R F2 R' D2 L' U2 B2 L' U2 L' D F2 R F2 L U2 B U L' F2



L U' B' L' R' U //EOLine (6/6)
L' U L U' L U L' //pair 1 (7/13)
U2 R2 U' R' U R2 //pair 2 (6/19)
U' L' U' L U' L' U L //pair 3 (8/27)
U2 R' U R U2 L U2 L' R' U' R U' L U' L' // setup+WV (15/42)
U x' R U' R D2 R' U R D2 R2 // PLL (10/52)
52 HTM

Next:R2 B2 R2 D L2 B2 D U F2 D' B2 F' L B D' U2 L' D' L2 D2 U'


----------



## Attila (Jun 7, 2014)

Petro Leum said:


> i wish i knew what happened in your solve. i tried to comprehend it, but failed miserably.


Sorry, here is my explanation:
F B'D' F2 B2 D2 B' U' D' R' orient corners, and 5 edges,
U F2 R' B F' (U) more 1 edge,
(U2) L' B' D U' L more 2 edges, oriented S slice,
F U2 B D2 B2 F L2 B F corners permutation.


----------



## Petro Leum (Jun 7, 2014)

Attila said:


> Sorry, here is my explanation:
> F B'D' F2 B2 D2 B' U' D' R' orient corners, and 5 edges,
> U F2 R' B F' (U) more 1 edge,
> (U2) L' B' D U' L more 2 edges, oriented S slice,
> F U2 B D2 B2 F L2 B F corners permutation.


neat. is this a common method? what is it called?


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jun 7, 2014)

Petro Leum said:


> Next:R2 B2 R2 D L2 B2 D U F2 D' B2 F' L B D' U2 L' D' L2 D2 U'



x2 F R' D' R' r' U r //cross
U R U' R' D L' U L //f2l1+adf
D L U' L' D' //f2l2
R U R' F R' F' R //f2l3
y U R' U' R U' f R f' //f2l4
U M' R' U' R U' R' U2 R U' //oll
M' U M' U2 M U M2 U2 //pll

Next: L2 F' D2 B R2 B2 F' R2 U2 F R2 D L2 D U2 B' L' R B' U2


----------



## Attila (Jun 7, 2014)

Petro Leum said:


> neat. is this a common method? what is it called?



this called corners-first method, only a few cubers use as the main method 
(I and two other cubers as far as I know)


----------



## Petro Leum (Jun 7, 2014)

Attila said:


> this called corners-first method, only a few cubers use as the main method
> (I and two other cubers as far as I know)



but doesnt corners first also permute corners before going at the edges? or is this just another variation?




> Next: L2 F' D2 B R2 B2 F' R2 U2 F R2 D L2 D U2 B' L' R B' U2



y' U2 L' x (UD') //EOLine (3/3)
x' L R2 U2 // Right 1x2x2 (3/6)
R2 U' R' U' L U' L' U2 L' //Left 1x2x2 (9/12)
U2 R U' R' U' R U R' // Right pair (8/20)
U2 L' U L2 F' L' U' L' U L F //Left Pair + WV (11/31)
U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' //PLL (15/46)
46 STM

Next: F2 R2 U F' D2 R' L2 B' R F2 L2 U2 F L2 F U2 F2 R2 F


----------



## porkynator (Jun 7, 2014)

Petro Leum said:


> Next: F2 R2 U F' D2 R' L2 B' R F2 L2 U2 F L2 F U2 F2 R2 F


R F R' D2 F D //3x2x1 (6/6)
F2 U2 F2 U2 L' U L U' //3x2x1 (8/14)
F2 B L2 B' //Pseudo F2L (4/18)
L F U' F' U' L' U2 B' U' B' //All but 3 corners (10/28)
F' R' F L2 F' R F L2 //3c (8/36)

Next scramble: B2 R2 F2 L2 B R2 F2 D2 U2 R2 U' F' R D' R F2 D B' F' R


----------



## Petro Leum (Jun 7, 2014)

porkynator said:


> Next scramble: B2 R2 F2 L2 B R2 F2 D2 U2 R2 U' F' R D' R F2 D B' F' R



U F x' U R' U M' D // EOLine (7/7)
R' U' R U2 R U2 L U //Left 1x2x2 (8/15)
L U2 R U' R U' M' x' U' R U R2 // pair setup and right 1x2x2 (11/26)
U R' U R2 x' U Lw' U2 R' U2 Lw U' //LS+WV (11/37)
x U2 R U R' y' R2 Uw' R U' R' U R' Uw R2 //PLL (13/50)

Next scramble: U F2 L2 F2 D' R2 F2 U' F2 R2 D2 L U B2 R' B' L2 D' L' D' U'


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jun 7, 2014)

porkynator said:


> R F R' D2 F D //3x2x1 (6/6)
> F2 U2 F2 U2 L' U L U' //3x2x1 (8/14)
> F2 B L2 B' //Pseudo F2L (4/18)
> L F U' F' U' L' U2 B' U' B' //All but 3 corners (10/28)
> ...



z2 y 
R2 U2 R' E F U F' (7/7) 2X2X2
y U2 R2 F2 R F (5/12) 2X2X3
y R U R' F2 U' R U' R' L' U L (11/23) F2L
y R' U' F U R U' R' F' R (9/32) OLL
y2 B U' F U2 B' U B U2 F' B' U' (11/43) PLL

Next: R L' F' R2 L F B' D' B2 U D2 B' D' F R2 F' B2 U F R U2 D2 F U D


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jun 8, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> Next: R L' F' R2 L F B' D' B2 U D2 B' D' F R2 F' B2 U F R U2 D2 F U D



U' F U l2 D R' //cross+preserve pair
y' r2 F r2 B' //f2l1
U R' U R U R U R' //f2l2
L2 u' L2 u L2 //f2l3
R' U R f R f' //f2l4
F' L' U' L U L' U' L U F //oll
U' M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 //pll

next: U2 F2 U F2 D' R2 D2 L2 F2 U' L F2 D' B2 F L F' U2 R2


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jun 8, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> next: U2 F2 U F2 D' R2 D2 L2 F2 U' L F2 D' B2 F L F' U2 R2



L2 R2 D U R D' //cross + preserve 1st pair
R U' R' // F2L #1
L U2' L' U y' R U' R' // F2L #2
U y' L' U2 L U' L' U L // F2L #3
U R U' R' U R U R' U2' M' U R U' Rw' //F2L #4 + forced OLL skip
U2 R U R' y' R2 uw' R U' R' U R' u R2 U2' // PLL

(EDIT) Forgot to add the next scramble: B2 D2 L D2 L D2 F2 D2 B2 L2 F L2 R D B2 D2 L2 D F2


----------



## Attila (Jun 8, 2014)

Petro Leum said:


> but doesnt corners first also permute corners before going at the edges? or is this just another variation?




For better understanding, is needed to write a longer explanation.


Spoiler



Scramble: R2 U2 B' F' L2 R2 F' D2 B D B2 F R' B D' F2 R2 D2 R 
First, to find a solution for all corners.
At first sight, i found the following start :
R F' R2 F' orient corners,
R U2 R U2 R' U2 R2 solved all corners with 11 moves.
In the next step I try to make a few corner-edge pairs, ie changed initial step.
R F' R2 F' instead of: 
R' B2 F2 R2 B' L2 B'(which gives same corners position, but solved 3 c-e pairs,
L U2 L D2 L' F2 L2 all corners, and 3 edges.
To continue I will use 2 cubes.
The first cube setting: scramble, then R' B2 F2 R2 B' L2 B' L U2 L D2 L' F2 L2
The second cube setting: z' y, (corners set to the same places)
then back to the original scramble both cubes: L2 F2 L D2 L' U2 L' B L2 B R2 F2 B2 R.
Now there is 8 corners and 3 edges same places.
I start again to solve both cubes simultaneously,
attentively looking a chance to solve more edges:
S' solve 4th edge
R' B2 F2 R2 B' 
L' l' 5th edge
B'
I write this 10 moves without cube rotations:
F B'D' F2 B2 D2 B' U' D' R', will be the beginning of the solution.
U F2 continuing corners permutation
R' B F' U solve 6th edge
(U2) L' B' D U' L more 2 edges, taking care of the rest edges right orientation
F U2 B D2 B2 F L2 B F permutation ending.
I hope that's understandable,if you have any more questions, I will answer.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jun 8, 2014)

SolveThatCube said:


> L2 R2 D U R D' //cross + preserve 1st pair
> R U' R' // F2L #1
> L U2' L' U y' R U' R' // F2L #2
> U y' L' U2 L U' L' U L // F2L #3
> ...



x2
D' M2 F2 d' L' U L' U' L (9/9) Xcross
U' R' U' R2 U2 R2 F R F' U' B L' B' l (14/23) F2L
U M' U2 M U M' (6/29) OLL
y B2 D L2 D' B2 R2 D' F2 D R2 (10/39) PLL

Next: U F2 U' D R' L2 B2 R' B' U2 F' B U2 L U R B' L B L' B U B' F2 U'


----------



## Attila (Jun 8, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> Next: U F2 U' D R' L2 B2 R' B' U2 F' B U2 L U R B' L B L' B U B' F2 U'



U B2 D2 B2 D2 B2 R2 D F2 D2 R F2 U D' L2 F' D2 F' B' L2 R F U' B' F' R2 L2
on inverse:
L2 R2 F B U R2 F' orient corners, and 2 edges
R' L2 B F more 4 edges,
D2 F L2 D U' F2 R' more 2 edges,
D2 F2 D' R2 permute corners,
B2 D2 B2 D2 B2 U' edges swap.



next: D2 F' R2 U2 L2 D2 F2 D2 B D2 L2 U B D2 F R D2 U2 L' U R2


----------



## ottozing (Jun 8, 2014)

U F2 U' D R' L2 B2 R' B' U2 F' B U2 L U R B' L B L' B U B' F2 U' 

B' U F2 U2 R' L D2 U' B' D
Switch
F' L F L2 U2
Switch
U L' U'
F L U L' U' F'

Skeleton
B' U F2 U2 R' L D2 U' B' D U L' U' F L * U L' U' F' U2 L2 F' L' F

Insert at* B D' B' U B D B' U' (Cancels 1 move)

Final solution: B' U F2 U2 R' L D2 U' B' D U L' U' F L B D' B' U B D B' L' U' F' U2 L2 F' L' F = 30

Next - L2 U' R2 B2 F2 D' L2 D F2 U' B' F' R2 U' L D2 F U2 F' U2

EDIT: Ninjad by 1 minute :L


----------



## porkynator (Jun 8, 2014)

Attila said:


> next: D2 F' R2 U2 L2 D2 F2 D2 B D2 L2 U B D2 F R D2 U2 L' U R2


D L U //First square (3/3)
D2 F D //Second square (3/6)
R' B' //Third (inner) square) (2/8)
R2 Bw' U' R2 F //Fourth square (5/13)
R2 F' R U' F' //Match squares + EO (5/18)
U L' U2 R' U L2 U' R U L' //5 edges and 2 corners (10/28)
F R2 F L2 F' R2 F L2 F2 //L3C (9/37)


ottozing said:


> Next - L2 U' R2 B2 F2 D' L2 D F2 U' B' F' R2 U' L D2 F U2 F' U2


D2 R' //3 ce pairs (2/2)
L' U S' U' L //First layer -1 corner + 1 E layer edge (5/7)
D2 R2 U' R' U R2 //F2L -2 pieces (6/13)
E' Lw U' R' U S' //All but 5 corners (6/19)
R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' //3c (9/28)
Rw2 F Rw D2 Rw' F' Rw D2 Rw //3c (9/37)

Next scramble: R U L2 B' U2 R2 D F L' B R2 D L2 U' F2 B2 R2 D2 F2 U R2


----------



## Attila (Jun 8, 2014)

porkynator said:


> Next scramble: R U L2 B' U2 R2 D F L' B R2 D L2 U' F2 B2 R2 D2 F2 U R2



R' U2 D R2 L B'
L2 U B F' L'
F U2 D2 B
D B2 D R2
U D F2



next: R2 U B2 U2 L2 F2 L2 U' R2 D U R' U2 B' L' U2 R' U' L' R F'


----------



## Petro Leum (Jun 8, 2014)

Attila said:


> next: R2 U B2 U2 L2 F2 L2 U' R2 D U R' U2 B' L' U2 R' U' L' R F'


F L2 B D R D // EOLine (6/6)
U M x U2 R' U' R' // Right 1x2x2 (6/12)
U2 L U' L' U L' U2 L //Left 1x2x2 (8/20)
U' R' U' R // RB pair (4/24)
U2 L U2 L' R' U L U' M // LS + WV (9/33)
F' R U' R U' z U' R Uw' x' y' U' R U' R' U' L' U R U' // PLL (17/50)

Next: U2 F2 B D L' U R D' B D L2 F L2 D2 B' D2 F D2 R2 F R2


----------



## porkynator (Jun 8, 2014)

Petro Leum said:


> Next: U2 F2 B D L' U R D' B D L2 F L2 D2 B' D2 F D2 R2 F R2



z' x
B2 D2 U' F' B' //FB (5/5)
R U2 Rw2 R' B' R' B Rw2 U Rw //SB (10/15)
U' R U R' U L' U R U' Lw U2 Rw' //CMLL (12/27)
U M' Uw2 M Uw2 U' M2 U' //LSE (8/35)

Next scramble: U2 F2 L' U2 L' B2 F2 L2 B2 R2 D' B2 R B' D2 B2 U F D' B


----------



## Petro Leum (Jun 8, 2014)

porkynator said:


> Next scramble: U2 F2 L' U2 L' B2 F2 L2 B2 R2 D' B2 R B' D2 B2 U F D' B


 B' D' B R D U R2 F' U' B //FB (10/10)
U2 M' U' Rw2 U R' U2 R2 U M U R' //SB (12/22)
U2 R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' //CMLL (10/32)
U' M' U M' U M U M // EO (8/40)
U M2 U M2 U2 M2 // EP (6/46)
46STM

Next: D' F U' R2 B L' B2 R' U R' D2 L2 F2 L2 U R2 U D2 L2 F2


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jun 8, 2014)

Petro Leum said:


> Next: D' F U' R2 B L' B2 R' U R' D2 L2 F2 L2 U R2 U D2 L2 F2



x' D r' D2 //cross-1
y' R U' R U' R' U R //cross+1
y' R' U' R U2 R' U' R //2x2x1
U' R U R' F R' F' R //f2l2
U2 F R' U2 R F' //tripod
r' F U' F' U F' r U' //pair
z x2 D' R' U' R2 D R2 D' R U R' U' R' D R' U R2 //LL

Next: R2 B2 L' D2 B2 U2 B2 L' U2 F2 L2 B F2 L U F2 L2 D' B' R F2


----------



## Petro Leum (Jun 9, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> Next: R2 B2 L' D2 B2 U2 B2 L' U2 F2 L2 B F2 L U F2 L2 D' B' R F2



EDIT: correct solution:
E' R E F2 R' U' R2 U B2 //FB (9/9)
Rw' U Rw' U Rw' U R' U2 R U' R' U R //SB (13/21)
U R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2 //CMLL (10/31)
U2 M U M U2 M' //LSE (6/37)
37 STM
Next:F2 U2 L2 R2 U2 B' L2 B L2 U2 F R' B2 U' F2 L2 R' B' L2 B' R'


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jun 9, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> x' D r' D2 //cross-1
> y' R U' R U' R' U R //cross+1
> y' R' U' R U2 R' U' R //2x2x1
> U' R U R' F R' F' R //f2l2
> ...



y2 S2 R U R' U' R U R2 U R E2 (11/11) Xcross
L' U' L2 F L' F U' y' L U' F' L2 B L S' (14/25) F2L
z y' r' U2 R U R' U L2 D' L U2 L' D L U2 L2 F (16/41) LL

Ninja'd, but posting it anyway. Use Petro's scramble.


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jun 9, 2014)

Petro Leum said:


> F2 U2 L2 R2 U2 B' L2 B L2 U2 F R' B2 U' F2 L2 R' B' L2 B' R'



y' U L R D' R' D' R' D' R' D //xcross
U2 R U' R2 U R //f2l2
U' L U L' U' L U L' //f2l3
y' U' R' U' R U R' U' R //f2l4
L' U' L U' L' U' R U' L U R' //coll
U M2 U M' U2 M U M2 U //epll

next: U2 F2 R2 B2 U R2 U' B2 U' F2 D' F' L F2 D R2 U2 L2 F L2


----------



## Bindedsa (Jun 9, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> next: U2 F2 R2 B2 U R2 U' B2 U' F2 D' F' L F2 D R2 U2 L2 F L2



x' y // Inspction
U L' B u R U' R' U' M' U2 M F' // Xcross (12/12)
U' R U2 R' // F2L-2 (4/16)
y U R' U2 R2 U R' // F2L-3 (6/22)
U R' F' U' F R // F2L-4 / EO (5/27)
M F l' U' L U2 R U2 R' U2 // ZBLL (11/38)

Next: D' L' U2 L2 U' F' B U F' L' U2 F U2 F2 L2 F L2 B' U2 B U2


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 9, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Next: D' L' U2 L2 U' F' B U F' L' U2 F U2 F2 L2 F L2 B' U2 B U2



U2 B' L' F2 D//cross
R U2 R' L U' L'//f2l1
U2 F U F'//f2l2
U R U2 R' U R U' R'//f2l3
R' U R U2 y R U R'//f2l4
U' r U R' U R U' R' U R U2 r'//OLL
U2 R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L U'/PLL

Next: R2 F2 L' D' F2 D U F L2 B' F D2 R' B' L2 D' B2 L B2 F' D B2 F' D' B


----------



## Petro Leum (Jun 9, 2014)

B R' Rw2 F D F U //FB (7/7)
x R' U2 Rw U R2 U' Rw U Rw2 U' Rw //SB (11/18)
U R' U' R U' L U' R' U L' U2 R //CMLL (12/30)
U2 M U' M U' M' U M' U' M' U2 M' U' M' U2 M' //LSE (16/46)

Next: L' U2 F2 L F2 D2 U2 L D2 R U2 F' D' R' D' B2 D' U' F' L2 U'


----------



## AKOM (Jun 9, 2014)

Petro Leum said:


> B R' Rw2 F D F U //FB (7/7)
> x R' U2 Rw U R2 U' Rw U Rw2 U' Rw //SB (11/18)
> U R' U' R U' L U' R' U L' U2 R //CMLL (12/30)
> U2 M U' M U' M' U M' U' M' U2 M' U' M' U2 M' //LSE (16/46)
> ...



Roux:
LB: x D R' U F Rw' F B2 R' B2 [9]
RB: R2 Rw' U R U2 R2 M' U' M2 U2 R' U R [13]
CMLL: F R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F2 [11]
EO: M' U2 M U2 M' U M' [7]
UL/UR: U M2 [2]
L3E: U' M2 [2]

44 STM

Next: B2 F D U' L B' L' U2 L2 B2 F2 U2 L' U' B' F L D' U F2 U'


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 10, 2014)

scramble: B2 F D U' L B' L' U2 L2 B2 F2 U2 L' U' B' F L D' U F2 U'

x2 //inspection
L' F' u' U' R B' R2 //cross
U2 R U' R' U R U R' //pair 1
y' U' L' U L R U R' // pair 2
L U L2 U' L // pair 3
y' U L' U L d' L U2 L' U2 L U' L' // pair 4 + eo
U' R U R' U R U2 R2 U' R U' R' U2 R // oll
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' //pll

next: R2 B' D2 F' U2 L2 B2 R2 B' D2 L2 U L' F L D B' L B2 F' D'


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jun 10, 2014)

filipemtx said:


> next: R2 B' D2 F' U2 L2 B2 R2 B' D2 L2 U L' F L D B' L B2 F' D'



z2
U2 L' R' E D' F' L F2 R' F' M (11/11) first block
x y' M' U' L' U' L2 U2 L U' M' U' L' (11/22) second block
R' U' R U' R' U2 R2 U R' U R U2 R' (13/35) CMLL
M' U2 M U2 M U M d r2 U M' U2 M U r2 (15/50) L6E

Lol.

Next: L D' L B' U D' R' D2 R F R2 D' R' U' L2 U B' D2 U F2 U' F' U2 B U2
ninja'd you
z2 
D' l U' M' F U F' U R U' R2 U M U L U' (16/16) XXXcross
x y L' U' L2 F' L' U' L' U L F (10/26) F2L + LL influence
R' U2 R U R' U R' (7/33) OLL
y2 x D2 L' U' L D2 L' U L' B2 (9/42) PLL

Next: D L' U2 L2 B2 D2 L' F L2 U' D2 L2 F' B R2 L' B2 U' R' D B2 R2 F U D'


----------



## maps600 (Jun 11, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> Next: D L' U2 L2 B2 D2 L' F L2 U' D2 L2 F' B R2 L' B2 U' R' D B2 R2 F U D'



D U2 R2 D' M2 U' R B' // First Block [8]
R' U r' R' U' r' U M' U' r' // Second Block [10]
U R' U' R U' L U' R' U L' U2 R //CMLL [12]
U2 M U M' U' M' U2 M U M U2 M U2 M2 // LSE [14]

44 STM. First and second blocks were a little lucky.

Next: F2 R D2 L F2 L' R' B2 F2 U2 R' F D2 B U' B R2 U F2 L2 U2


----------



## AKOM (Jun 11, 2014)

maps600 said:


> Next: F2 R D2 L F2 L' R' B2 F2 U2 R' F D2 B U' B R2 U F2 L2 U2



insp: y x'
LB: D2 R' F U' RW' B [6]
RB: U2 R2 Rw U Rw U' R M U2 M' RW U Rw' [13]
CMLL: U' R' U R U2 Rw' R' F R F' Rw [11]
LSE: U2 M U' M U M' U2 M' U' M' U2 M' [12]

42 STM


Next: D B F D F L2 R' D2 U B2 U2 L B' U2 L B2 F R2 B2 F2


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jun 12, 2014)

AKOM said:


> Next: D B F D F L2 R' D2 U B2 U2 L B' U2 L B2 F R2 B2 F2



L' F L U' R2 U2 M' B' r2 F2 r (11/11) XXcross
U' L F R' F2 L' F R (8/19) F2L
F' L' U' L U F (6/25) OLL
B2 D' R U' R U R' D B2 L U' L' (12/37) PLL

38 HTM. 

Next: U R' U B2 D2 B U F D2 U R2 U' L' U2 D' R2 B L' B U' B' L' F U2 L2


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jun 13, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> Next: U R' U B2 D2 B U F D2 U R2 U' L' U2 D' R2 B L' B U' B' L' F U2 L2


Nobody going? I guess I'll do another one.

F' U' F E L R2 (6/6) First block
y r2 U R' U R F' U' F R' U2 R F R F' (14/20) Second block
U' L' U R U' L U' R' U' R U' r' (12/32) CLL
U2 M’ U2 M’ U M’ U' M2 U' M2 U2 M2 (12/44) LSE

Next:B L' R' D' R2 U2 D B2 U' L U' D F' D' L' D L F2 L' B F R L D U2


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jun 13, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> Next:B L' R' D' R2 U2 D B2 U' L U' D F' D' L' D L F2 L' B F R L D U2



x2 z //inspection
F D2 R u R' U' R F' u' //xcross
U2 L' U' L //f2l2
D R' U2 R D' U' R' U' R //f2l3+4

U' M' R' U' R U' R' U2 R U' M //oll
U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U' //pll

alg.cubing.net

22 htm f2l, 32 htm LL lel

Next: B2 U2 L2 D' R2 F2 L2 D' B2 R2 D' R' B R' D' B' D' F' U2 R2


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 13, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> Next: B2 U2 L2 D' R2 F2 L2 D' B2 R2 D' R' B R' D' B' D' F' U2 R2



F D' R2 x' U' L' U//cross
x2 y U D' L' U L U' D//f2l1
U2 R U2 R2 U' R//f2l2
y' L' U2 L U L' U' L//f2l3
R' U R U2 y R U R'//f2l4
y' M U F R U R' U' F' M'
U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L U//PLL

Next: U L F' D U L' R B' L2 R D' U F R D2 F' D F2 R2 B L2 R' D2 U R' U F' L2 R' U2


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 13, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Next: U L F' D U L' R B' L2 R D' U F R D2 F' D F2 R2 B L2 R' D2 U R' U F' L2 R' U2



y' // inspection 
B D L' U B2 L U2 x' // LB (7)
U2 R2 U R' U' Rw U R' U' R' U R U' R' // RB (14)
R U R' U L' U R U' L U2 R' // CMLL (11)
M' U M' U2 M' U M' U2 M2 U M' U2 M // L6E (13) Total: 45

Next: U2 R2 B2 L2 D' B2 D' L2 D2 F2 U' B' F2 D2 U F2 R B' D' B U


----------



## PJKCuber (Jun 13, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> Next: U2 R2 B2 L2 D' B2 D' L2 D2 F2 U' B' F2 D2 U F2 R B' D' B U


CFOP Color Neutral(Easy White Cross)

x2 y//inspection
U B2 R// LOL 3 move cross
R U R' L U2 L y' L' U2 L U' L U' L // First Pair
U R' U2 R U' R U R // 2nd Pair
R U R' y2' R U2 R' U2 R U' R' // 3rd Pair
y2' U' F' U2 F U2 F' U F
F R U R' U' F' f R U R' U' F' F' r U R' U' r' F R // 2 Look OLL
U' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 // PLL U perm
U' //AUF
Moves : 73 (LOL Thats a lot, but execution is very fast)
Next : L2 B' L2 B2 U2 L2 B' L2 D2 B' L2 D F2 D2 R B' F2 L' D' R F2


----------



## TDM (Jun 13, 2014)

PJKCuber said:


> x2 *y*//inspection
> U B2 R// LOL 3 move cross
> R U R' *L U2 L* y' L' U2 L U' *L U' L* // First Pair
> U R' U2 R U' *R U R* // 2nd Pair
> ...


Fixed inspection/OLL, and there are several mistakes (bolded) during your F2L. Check your solutions before posting them.


----------



## PJKCuber (Jun 13, 2014)

TDM said:


> Fixed inspection/OLL, and there are several mistakes (bolded) during your F2L. Check your solutions before posting them.


OOPS! I 'll check from next time


----------



## porkynator (Jun 13, 2014)

PJKCuber said:


> Next : L2 B' L2 B2 U2 L2 B' L2 D2 B' L2 D F2 D2 R B' F2 L' D' R F2


B2 U
B' L' B
L2 R F' L *
U F' U L2
U' D' F U F' D F

* = R D2 R' U R D2 R' U'

26 HTM

Next scramble: L2 R2 D' B2 D F2 D2 L2 D' B2 U F L F2 D2 R' D L' D L' U2


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 13, 2014)

PJKCuber said:


> Next : L2 B' L2 B2 U2 L2 B' L2 D2 B' L2 D F2 D2 R B' F2 L' D' R F2



y' x2 // inspection
R' B' D U B R' L' U2 x' // LB (8)
R' U' M U2 R U' Rw' U2 R' U R // RB (11)
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // CMLL (14)
M' U2 M U' M' U M2 U M' U2 M' // L6E (11) Total 44

EDIT Ninja'd



porkynator said:


> Next scramble: L2 R2 D' B2 D F2 D2 L2 D' B2 U F L F2 D2 R' D L' D L' U2




y' // Inspection
U Lw' U M2 U2 B Rw F // LB (8)
U R2 U M U M' Rw U R Rw U' R U Rw' U' R // RB (16)
F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' // CMLL (10)
M' U M U2 M' U' // L6E (6) Total 40 

Next: F2 D R' L B U2 F2 B D' B U2 B U2 L2 U2 B D2 F' D2


----------



## PJKCuber (Jun 13, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> Next: F2 D R' L B U2 F2 B D' B U2 B U2 L2 U2 B D2 F' D2


z'// Inspection
F' D' R U' R' F R// Cross(7)
U' R U' R' U R' U2 R L' U L// 1ST PAIR(11)
L U L' U L U' L'// 2ND PAIR(7)
U2 R U' R'// 3RD PAIR(4)
R' U' R y U' R U R' // 4th Pair (7)
f R U R' U' f' R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R'// 2 Look OLL
U' R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U // PLL 
Total Moves: 64(Average, I guess )

Next : U B2 L2 U B' D' R' L2 U' R F2 D2 F2 R' F2 R' F2 U2 L' B2


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jun 13, 2014)

PJKCuber said:


> Next: U B2 L2 U B' D' R' L2 U' R F2 D2 F2 R' F2 R' F2 U2 L' B2



y2 //inspection
L' U R' F E R' U2 R2 u2 //xcross
L2 u L2 u' L2 //f2l2
U2 R U' R' y U R U' R' //f2l3+2x2x1 block
U2 L' U L y' U2 R U R' U F' U' F //tripod
x R2 U R' U' y R' F' R2 U' R' U l' U R U2 R' //LL

alg.cubing.net

Next: B2 R' B2 L' R2 D2 R' B2 R' B2 D' B2 F' L2 R B R' B U


----------



## TDM (Jun 13, 2014)

PJKCuber said:


> z'// Inspection
> F' D' R U' R' F R// Cross(7) *R' F' D' R2*
> U' R U' R' U R' U2 R L' U L// 1ST PAIR(11) *R U' R' U' L' U' L*
> L U L' U L U' L'// 2ND PAIR(7)
> ...


Just some suggestions and corrected the AUF before PLL.


----------



## Petro Leum (Jun 13, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> y2 //inspection
> L' U R' F E R' U2 R2 u2 //xcross
> L2 u L2 u' L2 //f2l2
> U2 R U' R' y U R U' R' //f2l3+2x2x1 block
> ...



L F y R U' R' y' U' L U' L D' L2 U L R' U M' B2 Rw' //XEOLine (18/18)
U2 R U R' U2 R' U' R' U R' U2 R U2 R' U' R U2 R' //F2l+Phasing (18/36)
U' F' L2 F U' F2 R2 B D B D2 B2 R2 F2 //ZZLL (16/52)

Next: D2 U2 L2 B2 U2 F' D2 F' D2 U2 L2 D L D' U' L' F' R' D2 F


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 14, 2014)

Petro Leum said:


> Next: D2 U2 L2 B2 U2 F' D2 F' D2 U2 L2 D L D' U' L' F' R' D2 F



y' // inspection
F' D' F2 Rw' B' // FB (5) good!
U' R U2 Rw' U R' U' R' U M' U' M Rw' U' R // SB (15) not so good
U' L' U' L' U R U' L U x' // CMLL (9)
U2 M' U M U M' U' M' U M2 U' M' U2 M' U2 M2 // L6E (16) Total: 45

B U' R' L' B D2 F U' L' B' U2 F U2 D2 B' R2 B2 U2 R2 B'


----------



## Petro Leum (Jun 14, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> B U' R' L' B D2 F U' L' B' U2 F U2 D2 B' R2 B2 U2 R2 B'



y B' D2 L F' L R2 D' //EOLine (7) good
R' L' U2 L2 U' L U L' U' L U L' // FB (12) k
R2 U R U' R U2 R' U' R' U' R ' U R U R' U2 R // SB+phase(17) meh
x' R U L' U2 R D' R' U R D R2 U L U' F //ZZLL (15) total:49 gud

next: R' L U' F2 U F2 R U' L B2 R' F2 R B2 L2


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 14, 2014)

Petro Leum said:


> next: R' L U' F2 U F2 R U' L B2 R' F2 R B2 L2



Lol, you pasted a CLL as a scramble.


----------



## FailCuber (Jun 14, 2014)

Petro Leum said:


> y B' D2 L F' L R2 D' //EOLine (7) good
> 
> next: R' L U' F2 U F2 R U' L B2 R' F2 R B2 L2


you didn't scramble properly but anyway.

M2 x2 
F R U R' U R U R' U' R U R' U' F'
y R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U R' F' R2 U'

Next: R2 B' D L U' R' U' B F D F' U' R' F L' R' F' D F2 R2 U2 F R' L D


----------



## Petro Leum (Jun 14, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> Lol, you pasted a CLL as a scramble.


LOL my bad. i had ZBLL thingy open @ cstimer and went full retard :>


FailCuber said:


> you didn't scramble properly but anyway.
> 
> M2 x2
> F R U R' U R U R' U' R U R' U' F'
> ...



F' L2 U D' B' L' D //EOLine (7/7)
U R' U R' U' R2 //1x2x2 (6/13)
L' U L U L' // 1x2x2 (5/18)
R U' R' U' R U R' // right slot (7/25)
U L' U' L U F L' U2 L U2 L F' L' // WV (13/38)
U R' U' R y R2 Uw R' U R U' R Uw' R2 U (14/52)

proper scramble this time: D2 B2 D' U' R B' R' D2 U F' L' F2 R' B F2 L2 B' U2 L D R2 F U' R' F'


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 14, 2014)

Petro Leum said:


> D2 B2 D' U' R B' R' D2 U F' L' F2 R' B F2 L2 B' U2 L D R2 F U' R' F'



R2 F R L D L' //cross (6/6)
U R U R' y' R U R' // f2l1 (7/13)
U2 L U' L' y' L' U2 L // f2l2 (7/20)
y' R' U' R // f2l3 (3/23)
U' F U' F' L' U2 L // f2l4 (7/30)
U' L' U2 L U L' U L R U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 // zbll (16/46)

Next scramble: D L2 B2 U' R2 D2 U' B2 D B2 F2 L F' U F R2 B' F2 U R


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 14, 2014)

Petro Leum said:


> D2 B2 D' U' R B' R' D2 U F' L' F2 R' B F2 L2 B' U2 L D R2 F U' R' F'



y' // Inspection
B' U' B U' M2 L' U x' // LB (7)
M2 U2 R2 U2 Rw U R' U M2 U2 R' U R // RB (13)
R U R' U' R' F R F' // CMLL (8)
U2 Rw' F R U M' U' R' F' R M' U2 M' U M2 U M' U2 M // L6E (19) Total: 47

EDIT: Ninja'd



filipemtx said:


> Next scramble: D L2 B2 U' R2 D2 U' B2 D B2 F2 L F' U F R2 B' F2 U R




y x2
L B2 M U2 M2 U' x // LB (6)
Rw2 U Rw U' R U' R U M' Rw' U' R // RB (12)
U' R' U' R U' R' U2 Rw // CMLL (8)
U' M U M' U M U M' U' M U2 M U M' U2 M' U2 M2 U2 M2 // L6E (21) Total 47

Next: L2 F2 D L2 B2 R2 D2 B2 U' B2 L2 R' D B L R' U B' R U


----------



## FailCuber (Jun 14, 2014)

Scramble L2 F2 D L2 B2 R2 D2 B2 U' B2 L2 R' D B L R' U B' R U 
Inspection: x2 y
Cross: B' F U L F2 B D2
1st pair:L U2 L' U2 L U' L'
2nd pair: Dw L U' L' R U' R'
3rd pair:U L U' L' U L U L'
4th pair: Dw' F' U' F U R U R'
OLL: U2 Fw R U R' U' Fw' F R U R' U' F'
PLL:F2 U F U F' U' F' U' F' U F' U
Next: R' D U' B2 D' F2 U2 F2 R' F2 U' D F2 L2 R' U F2 U' D2 L2 U B U' F L2


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 14, 2014)

FailCuber said:


> Next: R' D U' B2 D' F2 U2 F2 R' F2 U' D F2 L2 R' U F2 U' D2 L2 U B U' F L2



R2 F D L D2//cross
y' R2 U' R2 U R2//f2l1 
U' L' U L d' R U R' //f2l2
y L' U L y' R U2 R'//f2l3
y' R U R' U' R U' R' U2 F' U' F//f2l4
r U r' R U R' U' r U' r'//OLL
U2 R2 F2 R U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F R2//PLL

Next: B' F2 U' F2 D' U F R D U2 L' R2 U R2 U B F D L D R2 B2 F L B' F L2 U L' R'


----------



## porkynator (Jun 14, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Next: B' F2 U' F2 D' U F R D U2 L' R2 U R2 U B F D L D R2 B2 F L B' F L2 U L' R'



Bw' R U2 Rw F2
U M U' L U B L B' L
U' R U' L' U R' U' L F U R U' R' F'
Uw2 M' Uw2 M' U

Next scramble: B D' F' D' L' F' L2 U' B2 L' F2 R2 L2 U' L2 B2 D' F2 U2 D R2


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 14, 2014)

porkynator said:


> Next scramble: B D' F' D' L' F' L2 U' B2 L' F2 R2 L2 U' L2 B2 D' F2 U2 D R2



y' x'
D' M2 D' L D2 L U M' U' x // FB (9)
Rw U R2 U' M2 R' U R2 U2 M' U' R' // LB (12)
U2 R2 D R' U R D' R' U R' U' R U' Rw' // CMLL (14)
U' M' U M' U' M U2 M' U M' U2 M' U2 M2 U2 // L6E (16) // Total: 51 

NEXT! F2 D R2 D U2 F2 U' B2 L2 B2 F2 R D' L U2 B' F D F2 L' D2


----------



## Petro Leum (Jun 14, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> NEXT! F2 D R2 D U2 F2 U' B2 L2 B2 F2 R D' L U2 B' F D F2 L' D2



y'
L B R' F D' L D //EOLine (7/7)
L' R2 U2 L2 U R' U' L U L' //LHB(10/17)
R U R' U R U' R U R' //RHB (9/26)
U R' U R U R' U2 R //is that cls or cpls or something different? (8/34)
U' R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 U' //EPLL (13/47)

Next: U2 R2 B' U R2 L2 B L' R2 F' L D2 U' F' L2 U2 L U F B L' D R F D2


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 14, 2014)

Petro Leum said:


> y
> Next: U2 R2 B' U R2 L2 B L' R2 F' L D2 U' F' L2 U2 L U F B L' D R F D2



I'll try ZZ (and fail horribly)
U F U B' U' B//EO
R L' D'//line (see? fail horribly)
L U' L' U2 L' U' L'//left 2x2x1
U R2//right 2x2x1
U2 L' U' L U' L' U L//finish LHB
R U R' U R U' R'//finish RHB
U R' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' R U2//uhh, I know this ZBLL?

Next: B2 D2 B' F D U2 B2 L' R' D U' L' R' F2 R2 B2 D2 B' R2 B' L2 R2 U2 R B


----------



## porkynator (Jun 14, 2014)

Petro Leum said:


> Next: U2 R2 B' U R2 L2 B L' R2 F' L D2 U' F' L2 U2 L U F B L' D R F D2



F' U'
D' L D' R D'
R U M U2 F' U' x
U' R' U2 R
U L U' R' U M
D' L F2 L' D L D' F2 D L' F

Heise, 34 STM / 36 HTM

EDIT: Ninja'd



guysensei1 said:


> Next: B2 D2 B' F D U2 B2 L' R' D U' L' R' F2 R2 B2 D2 B' R2 B' L2 R2 U2 R B



D L U R B2 F //Xcross (6)
L2 F2 U' F2 D' L2 D L2 U F2 //F2L (10)
U2 F U R U' R' F'
R' U' R U' R' U2 R //LL (2 "look") (7+7)

FreeFOP or so 30 HTM

Next scramble: F2 R2 U2 B' D2 B2 L2 B D2 B R2 D R U2 L2 R' U' R' B' R


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 14, 2014)

porkynator said:


> U2 F U R U' R' F'
> R' U' R U' R' U2 R //LL (2 "look") (7+7)



How did you know doing 2 look OLL would skip PLL?


----------



## porkynator (Jun 14, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> How did you know doing 2 look OLL would skip PLL?



I didn't know it before performing the first alg. The 9-move OLL I know for that case led to a Y-perm, so I decided to orient edges first to see if I knew the ZBLL, which luckily was a sune.


----------



## Petro Leum (Jun 14, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> I'll try ZZ (and fail horribly)
> U F U B' U' B//EO
> R L' D'//line (see? fail horribly)
> L U' L' U2 L' U' L'//left 2x2x1
> ...



why fail horribly? tha twas pretty good imo. the EOLine wasnt perfect, but the blockbuilding was very good.

oh, for this ZBLL i use: R U' R' Ux U' L U' L' U2 R' U R U' relly nicely fingertrickable



> Next scramble: F2 R2 U2 B' D2 B2 L2 B D2 B R2 D R U2 L2 R' U' R' B' R



y'
D' M' B' D' //EOLine (4/4)
x' R2 U' R U L' U2 L2 //left (8/12)
U' R' U R U2 R U2 R U R' U' R U R' //right (14/26)
U' L U L' //SV (4/30)
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U2 //PLL (15/45) more luck pls

Next: B2 D L2 R2 U B2 U' F2 D L2 U2 F D L D2 B2 D' F' L' U B2


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 14, 2014)

porkynator said:


> I didn't know it before performing the first alg. The 9-move OLL I know for that case led to a Y-perm, so I decided to orient edges first to see if I knew the ZBLL, which luckily was a sune.



I see. Smart.

F2 R2 U2 B' D2 B2 L2 B D2 B R2 D R U2 L2 R' U' R' B' R

x2 y'//inspection
B D R' D' R//cross
y' R U2 R' U' R U R'//f2l1
U2 L' U' L U L' U' L//f2l2
L U' L' U L U L'//f2l3
U y R U R' U' R U R'//f2l4
M U F R U R' U' F' M'//OLL
U' R' U' R y R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 U2//PLL

Next: R2 U F' R2 B' F2 U' L2 R2 F2 U' L U L2 R' D R2 B F' U2 L2 R2 B F

EDIT: 



Petro Leum said:


> why fail horribly? tha twas pretty good imo. the EOLine wasnt perfect, but the blockbuilding was very good.
> 
> oh, for this ZBLL i use: R U' R' Ux U' L U' L' U2 R' U R U' relly nicely fingertrickable



That was good? I didn't know haha. Got lucky with blockbuilding and that random ZBLL which I realised could be set up to a Y perm.


----------



## porkynator (Jun 14, 2014)

R' B
L' D L'
R2 U' B2
R D' R2 F' R' F
L' D L' F L F' D L
R2 U F2 U' F2 D F2 D' F2 R2

Next scramble: L2 U R2 F2 U2 F2 U' B2 U' R2 U2 F' R2 U' B L' D' U2 F' D2


----------



## Petro Leum (Jun 14, 2014)

porkynator said:


> Next scramble: L2 U R2 F2 U2 F2 U' B2 U' R2 U2 F' R2 U' B L' D' U2 F' D2



y' x'
M' D' B' //EOLine (3/3)
U' R' U2 R' U2 L' U' L' R' U2 L' //Left (11/14)
R' U2 R' U' R' U2 RU R' // Right + Phasing (9/20)
U2 r' U' R U R' U R L' U R' U' L2 F'//ZZLL (14/34) WTF EVEN?! MOAR LUCK

Next scramble:F D' F L U D R' D' R' F' R2 F2 U' B2 D' L2 U D' L2 D2 R2


----------



## porkynator (Jun 14, 2014)

B' R2 U2 B U D' L2 *
B2 D B D'
B R2 L' F D' F'
* = R2 B R2 U R U2 B U B2 R'

27 HTM

Next scramble: B2 U2 F' R2 F2 D2 U2 R2 F' D2 R' B' F L2 D' F2 L' U' B' F2


----------



## CriticalCubing (Jun 14, 2014)

> B2 U2 F' R2 F2 D2 U2 R2 F' D2 R' B' F L2 D' F2 L' U' B' F2



Inspection: x2 y
Cross: F L' F' L2 U R B' U' R'
F2L: U y'R' U' R
U R U R' L U L'
U2 L' U L
U2 y' R U R U R U' R' U' R'
2LOLL: U f R U R' U' f' r U R' U' r' F R F'
PLL: U2 (F Perm) AUF

Next: F' L' F L' U L' F' D F2 U B L2 D2 F L2 B L2 B L2 U2 F2


----------



## Petro Leum (Jun 14, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> Inspection: x2 y
> Cross: F L' F' L2 U R B' U' R'
> F2L: U y'R' U' R
> U R U R' L U L'
> ...



F' L2 E R' D' L2 y' L' D2 //XEOLine (8/8)
R U R U R U R' U' R U R' //Blocks (11/19)
D2 U R' U R U R' U' R //Keyhole (9/29)
U R U2 R' U' R U' R' U' R U R' U R U2 R' Uw2 //ZBLL (17/46)

Next: R2 B L2 B U2 L2 B' F2 R2 U2 F R' F2 D2 L2 D U2 B' R D2 U2


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 14, 2014)

Petro Leum said:


> Next: R2 B L2 B U2 L2 B' F2 R2 U2 F R' F2 D2 L2 D U2 B' R D2 U2



x2 //inspection
D2 L' U' F B L F R2 F' D R U2 R' D' //xcross (14/14)
L' U' L U D L' U' L D' //keyhole 2nd (9/23)
U2 L' U' L U L' U' L //3rd pair (8/31)
U R' U R U2 R' U R //4th pair (8/39)
f' L' U' L U f //oll (6/45)
y L2 u' L U' L U L' u L2 y' R U' R' //pll (12/57)

*next scramble: L U' B R D2 F' L' D' R2 F U D' B2 L2 U L2 F2 L2 F2 D*


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jun 15, 2014)

filipemtx said:


> *next scramble: L U' B R D2 F' L' D' R2 F U D' B2 L2 U L2 F2 L2 F2 D*



y2
L' R' D R' u (5/5) Cross
M F M' d' L' U' M' B' l (9/14) stuff
y U L' U' L U2 R U' R' d R U' M' B2 L' B' L B' r' F U' B U2 F' U F U2 F' B' (28/42) more stuff

Next: D' B R U2 D' L U L F' D R' U2 F' R' D2 B L2 U R2 B' U R U' F' L2


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 15, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> Next: D' B R U2 D' L U L F' D R' U2 F' R' D2 B L2 U R2 B' U R U' F' L2



x2 // inspection
F' U2 R' F B2 D2 // cross (6/6)
U R' U R U2 L U' // 1st pair (7/13)
F' L2 U L U2 F // 2nd pair (6/19)
U L' U L U' L' U' L // 3rd pair (8/27)
R' U R U2 R' U R // 4th pair (7/34)
U2 f R U R' U' f' // oll (7/41)
U L2 u' L U' L U L' u L2 y' R U' R' U // pll (14/55)

*Next scramble: B2 L2 D2 R2 U F2 D U' B2 U' R' F' D' U2 B' L2 F D2 R B'*


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jun 15, 2014)

filipemtx said:


> *Next scramble: B2 L2 D2 R2 U F2 D U' B2 U' R' F' D' U2 B' L2 F D2 R B'*


Just leaving my other solve thoughts here.

y'
L D2 L D R U' M F r B' U B and then nothing

z2 y
M' B' R B2 U2 B'
U F' U2 F M' U F' U2 F2 U2 F2 U R U2 R' U' R U R' + 20

x' U M' U2 M' U M' U' M2 z2 y U M' U2 M U alternate ending that leads to 30 move solution, but not using it since I looked up an alg.

*z2 y
M' B' R B2 U2 B' (6/6) Two 1x2x2s
y2 x' M' L F' L' U' M2 U R U' L' U (11/17) Rouxblocks + CLL
x' U M' U2 M' U M U' M' U2 M U' M2 U' M2 (14/31) LSE*

FMC PB. Really happy with this.

Next: R' F B' D' R2 F2 L B U R2 B L D' F L2 B U D2 B' F2 L2 F D' R' D'

F2 D L' B2 D2 (5/5) Cross
L' U L U2 F' U' F (7/12) F2L-1
L U' L' U2 R' U' R (7/19) F2L-2
U2 L' U2 L U' L' U L2 U' L' U2 B' U B U2 (14/33) F2L
y' F' L' M2 U M' U2 M U M2 L F (11/44) LL

Next: F' B D B F' L U2 F L D' B L' B2 L' R U2 R D U L' D' R2 U2 D' F2


----------



## CubeBird (Jun 15, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> Next: F' B D B F' L U2 F L D' B L' B2 L' R U2 R D U L' D' R2 U2 D' F2



x2 y //inspection
F2 R' B' U2 R2 //cross
R' U' R U' l U L' U' M' //1st pair
U R' U2 R L' U L //2nd pair
U' R U' R' //3rd pair
y R U2 R' U' R U R' //4th pair
F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' //OLL
x' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' F' /PLL

Next: U' F D U2 L' D R' L' F U' F' R D L F2 B2 R F2 D2 B2 R2 L2 F2 B2 U


----------



## Petro Leum (Jun 15, 2014)

/* Scramble */
U' F D U2 L' D R' L' F U' F' R D L F2 B2 R F2 D2 B2 R2 L2 F2 B2 U

/* Solve */
x2 y'
L' F2 L' F' U2 R2 D' //EOLine (7/7)
U2 L U2 L2 U L' U' L U' L' U L //FB (12/19)
U' R U2 R2 U R' U' R U2 R' // SB+Phase(10/29)
U R' U2 R U R' U R U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R U2 //ZZLL (17/46)

// View at alg.cubing.net

Next:B2 D' B U' B2 D R' U2 B R2 D' F2 L2 U B2 R2 U' F2 R2 D


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 15, 2014)

Petro Leum said:


> B2 D' B U' B2 D R' U2 B R2 D' F2 L2 U B2 R2 U' F2 R2 D



F' R' F B2 u // cross (5/5)
L' U' L2 U L2 // 1st pair (5/10)
U L d' L U L' // 2nd pair (6/16)
U R U' R' y' R' U2 R // 3rd pair (7/23)
U R U' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair (8/31)
U' F R U R' U' F' // oll (7/38)
U2 F' U' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 U2 // pll (14/52)

*Next scramble: B2 F2 D2 R' D2 F2 L2 F2 R' B2 L B' U F2 R2 U' L F2 L F' U'*


----------



## Bindedsa (Jun 16, 2014)

filipemtx said:


> *Next scramble: B2 F2 D2 R' D2 F2 L2 F2 R' B2 L B' U F2 R2 U' L F2 L F' U'*



z2 y // Inspection
R' F R D' B' M F r D' U' R // Xcross (11/11)
U' R' U' R2 U' R' U R U R' // F2L-2 & 3 (10/21)
F U2 R U' R' F' // F2L-4 / EO (6/27)
U2 R' U2 L U' R U M F R2 F R2 F2 l' // ZBLL (14/41)


Next: D2 R2 U F2 U F2 R2 D R2 U F' L2 U2 L2 B' R' U' B2 L' U


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 16, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Next: D2 R2 U F2 U F2 R2 D R2 U F' L2 U2 L2 B' R' U' B2 L' U



y 
B' U' L' U2 x R' U2 R' U' F2 // LB (9)
Rw U2 R2 U' R2 M2 U R UM' U2 R' U R // RB (13)
U' L' U2 R U' Rw' U2 R Lw U' R' // CMLL (11)
M U M' U M U M' U2 M' U' M2 U' M' U2 M U2 // L6E (16) Total 49

U' B2 R2 D' R2 B2 U' F2 U F2 L B D2 R U L B R D2 F2


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 16, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> U' B2 R2 D' R2 B2 U' F2 U F2 L B D2 R U L B R D2 F2



F' L B D' F' R D' // cross (7/7)
R U' R' // 1st pair (3/10)
D' R' U2 R D // keyhole 2nd pair (5/15)
L' U L y' L' U' L // 3rd pair (6/21)
d' L' U' L U2 L' U L // 4th pair (8/29)
r' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 r // oll (11/40)
F U F' L2 u' L U' L' U L' u L2 U2 // pll (13/53)

*next scramble: D2 F2 U F2 B R U2 F L' F D2 L2 D2 F' L2 F' U2 R2 F2 L2 *


----------



## Bindedsa (Jun 16, 2014)

filipemtx said:


> *next scramble: D2 F2 U F2 B R U2 F L' F D2 L2 D2 F' L2 F' U2 R2 F2 L2 *



z2 y' // Inspection
B R F M' F M2 U L2 U' x // XXcross (9/9)
F R' F' R // F2L-3 (4/13)
F U' R U' R' F' // F2L-4 / EO (6/19)
y2 R U L U2 R2 U' R U' R' U2 R2 U2 L' U' R' // ZBLL (17/36)

Next: U2 L2 B U2 B2 R2 U2 B D2 R2 F' D' F' L' F2 U' B2 D' B' L' R


----------



## Petro Leum (Jun 16, 2014)

/* Scramble */
U2 L2 B U2 B2 R2 U2 B D2 R2 F' D' F' L' F2 U' B2 D' B' L' R x2 y'

/* Solve */
U2 F E L Uw' R Uw y //EOLine (7/7)
M' B M R' U' R' U R' U2 R U R' //FB (12/19)
L' U L' U L U' L' U' L' U L U L' U L U' L' U L //SB (19/38)
U2 L U2 L' F' U L U L' U' F U //ZBLL (12/50)

// View at alg.cubing.net

Next: my Bad


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jun 16, 2014)

Scramble: D2 R2 F D2 B' F2 U2 R2 U2 L2 B' R' U' R' B L D2 F2 L' F2

x U' R' D R F D' U x' U' R U M' //xcross
d R U R' //F2L2
d R U2 R' L U' L' //F2L3
U R U2 R2' F R F' //F2L4
L F' L' U' L U F U' L' //OLL
z l U' D' R2' D R D' R2 U R' u //PLL

Next: U' R' U B U2 F2 U R' B U R2 F2 B2 D B2 D' R2 D B2 U'


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jun 16, 2014)

U2 L2 B U2 B2 R2 U2 B D2 R2 F' D' F' L' F2 U' B2 D' B' L' R

No next scramble so using bindedsa's scramble.

z2
L U' B U2 M F (6/6) First block
U' R U M' U R U R U' r' U F' U F (14/20) Second block
y R U' L' U R' U' L (7/27) CLL
y' M U M U2 M’ U2 M’ U M’ U' M2 U M2 U M2 U2 L2 (17/44) LSE

U' R' U B U2 F2 U R' B U R2 F2 B2 D B2 D' R2 D B2 U'

z
E2 B2 E2 M (4/4) First block lol
y M' L F l2 B' l U L' B' L2 U2 L' U' L U' L' (16/20) Second block + CLL
U2 M' U2 M y' M U' M' U2 M U' M' U2 (12/32) LSE

What would someone else have done for LSE? Mine could've been better.

Next: F R2 B R' U2 D' R' B2 D L' D B2 R2 F' U2 B2 U L F2 U2 B2 D2 U2 F B


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 17, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> F R2 B R' U2 D' R' B2 D L' D B2 R2 F' U2 B2 U L F2 U2 B2 D2 U2 F B



x2 // inspection
R B' F2 U2 R' U R' // cross (7/7)
U2 R U R' // 1st pair (4/11)
U R' L U' L' R U L F' L' F // 2nd pair (11/22)
R' U2 R U R' U' R // 3rd pair (7/29)
L U' L' U' L U L' // 4th pair (7/36)
U l' U' l L' U' L U R' F R // oll (11/47)
R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' // pll (11/58)

*Next scramble: F2 D2 L2 B D2 L2 U2 F' U2 R2 B' L' B R D B' F' D' U' R' B' *


----------



## qaz (Jun 17, 2014)

F2 D2 L2 B D2 L2 U2 F' U2 R2 B' L' B R D B' F' D' U' R' B'

y'
U' R' u U2 L2 F2 L D' L //FB (9/9)
U R' U R' U R' U R2 U2 R' U R U R' //SB (14/23)
U R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' //CMLL (16/39)
U2 M' U M' U M U M U M U2 M U M' U2 M U' //L6E (17/56)

next: R2 B R2 D' B R L B' R2 D B2 D2 F2 R2 U2 R B2 R L2 U2 R


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 17, 2014)

qaz said:


> next: R2 B R2 D' B R L B' R2 D B2 D2 F2 R2 U2 R B2 R L2 U2 R



y' x
D' R2 U' M2 B U' R' U F' // FB (9)
U R U2 R' U R U2 Rw' U' R U' R U M' R' U R // SB (17)
L' U2 y R U2 R U2 R' U2 y' L // CMLL (10)
M' U M' U M' U2 M' U M U M' U2 M U' M2 U M U2 M // L6E 19 Total: 55 Bummer

F U' F D' L' B' D2 R' D' R2 F' L2 B2 D2 B' D2 R2 B' L2 U2


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 17, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> F U' F D' L' B' D2 R' D' R2 F' L2 B2 D2 B' D2 R2 B' L2 U2



D' B D' U F L' U L D2 // Xcross (9/9)
U L' U L U' L' U L // 2nd pair (8/17)
U2 L U' L' U L' B L B' // 3rd pair (9/26)
R U' R' F' L' U2 L F // 4th pair (8/34)
R U2 R2 U' R U' R' U2 F R F' // oll (11/45)
R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' // pll (11/56)

*Next scramble: F' U2 D R2 U2 B' L U2 D' R' F D2 B L2 U2 B2 U2 B2 R2 D2 B*


----------



## Petro Leum (Jun 18, 2014)

filipemtx said:


> D' B D' U F L' U L D2 // Xcross (9/9)
> U L' U L U' L' U L // 2nd pair (8/17)
> U2 L U' L' U L' B L B' // 3rd pair (9/26)
> R U' R' F' L' U2 L F // 4th pair (8/34)
> ...



/* Scramble */
F' U2 D R2 U2 B' L U2 D' R' F D2 B L2 U2 B2 U2 B2 R2 D2 B x2 y2

/* Solve */
F' U2 L' B' U R2 D //EOLine (7/7)
R U R L U L R U R U L U L' //FB (13/20)
R' U R U R U R' U' R' U R U R' U R U' R' U R //SB (19/39)
U' R U2 x U2 R U' R U R2 U' R U' x' U2 R' // ZZLL (14/53)

// View at alg.cubing.net

next: L' D2 L R2 D2 B2 R2 U2 F2 R D B' R2 F2 D F U2 B' U' B2 R'


----------



## qaz (Jun 18, 2014)

L' D2 L R2 D2 B2 R2 U2 F2 R D B' R2 F2 D F U2 B' U' B2 R'

z2 x' 
R2 D' F2 U2 M2 U2 B //FB (7/7)
r U r U' r U' M R U' r' //SB (10/17)
U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' //CMLL (14/31)
M' U M' U2 M' U M' U M U2 M' U M2 U M U2 M //L6E (17/48)

got pretty lucky with that one

next: U L2 R2 F2 L2 R2 D F2 U2 B2 R' D' L D2 F' L' B' F L U' L'


----------



## Petro Leum (Jun 18, 2014)

qaz said:


> L' D2 L R2 D2 B2 R2 U2 F2 R D B' R2 F2 D F U2 B' U' B2 R'
> 
> z2 x'
> R2 D' F2 U2 M2 U2 B //FB (7/7)
> ...



/* Scramble */
U L2 R2 F2 L2 R2 D F2 U2 B2 R' D' L D2 F' L' B' F L U' L' x2 y'

/* Solve */
R U' B' U' F' D R' D' //EOLine (8/8)
U L U' L' U2 L' U L U' L' //FB (10/18)
R' U' R' U2 R U' R2 U R U' R' U2 R U2 R' //SB (15/33)
U2 x' R2 U2 R D R' U2 R D' R //ZZLL (10/43)

// View at alg.cubing.net
next:U2 F2 R D B' L F' R' U2 F B2 R2 D2 F2 B2 D F2 B2 D' F2


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jun 18, 2014)

qaz said:


> next: U L2 R2 F2 L2 R2 D F2 U2 B2 R' D' L D2 F' L' B' F L U' L'


x' y
F' D' F2 R U' L (6/6) Cross
y U L' U L U R2 F R2 F' L U L' (12/18) First three pairs
U R' U2 R U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U R E' (13/31) Pair + OLS
y' R' D2 F' D L D' F D2 R D' F' L' F (13/44) PLL

Next: ninja'd


> next:U2 F2 R D B' L F' R' U2 F B2 R2 D2 F2 B2 D F2 B2 D' F2



y'
F L D' R' U R' F (7/7) Cross
L' U2 L U2 B' U B U R' U R F2 R' F2 R (15/22) First three pairs
z R' D R' U2 R D' R' U2 (8/30) 4th pair + PLLEO
z' y' B U' F U2 B2 D' R2 U D F' U' B (12/42) CO

Next: B2 D B2 F2 L2 R F2 D' U2 F U R2 D2 U B2 U F R' L U F2 D U L2 R2


----------



## porkynator (Jun 18, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> Next: B2 D B2 F2 L2 R F2 D' U2 F U R2 D2 U B2 U F R' L U F2 D U L2 R2



R2 L B2 F' U2 L' B2 D B //Orient corners and 5 edges (9)
D2 L' U2 L D2 //Corners and 1 more edge (5)
B' L R2 * U D' B' F2 R //Centers and 1 more edge (8)
F' B U2 F B' R2 //2 more edges (6)
* = B2 U' D L2 U D' //L3E, 2 moves cancel out (4)

32 HTM, 28 STM

Next scramble: R2 B2 F2 D B2 D F2 D F2 D R2 B' L R' D' U L F R B


----------



## mDiPalma (Jun 18, 2014)

porkynator said:


> Next scramble: R2 B2 F2 D B2 D F2 D F2 D R2 B' L R' D' U L F R B



F R' B R B' L' R' D //eoline (8)
R U' R U R' L U L' U' L' U' L' R U' R' U' R //F2L-1 (17)
U2 R U2 R' U2 R U R' U //leave 3 corners (9)
z2 x L2 D' L U2 L' D L U2 L //commutator (9)

=43 htm ZZ-Heise in 14.67

D R D L F2 R2 D' F L' B R2 B2 U F2 L2 D' F2 R2 B2 R2 D'


----------



## qaz (Jun 18, 2014)

D R D L F2 R2 D' F L' B R2 B2 U F2 L2 D' F2 R2 B2 R2 D'

x' z' 
F' U B' U2 L U L' //FB
r2 U R2 U R U R' U' r U r2 U' R //SB
U F U' L' U R2 U' L U R2 F' //CMLL
U' M U M U M' U' M' U' M2 U M' U2 M' //L6E

45 moves

next: L F2 D2 B2 D2 R' F2 L D2 L2 B2 U' L' R' F L2 U2 F D U B'


----------



## Petro Leum (Jun 18, 2014)

/* Scramble */
L F2 D2 B2 D2 R' F2 L D2 L2 B2 U' L' R' F L2 U2 F D U B' x2 y2

/* Solve */
F' D' S U D2 Rw' //EOLine (6/6)
R2 F R F' R F2 z' Dw' R U' M' x' U' M //FB (12/18)
F2 Lw' U' R U2 R2 U R U' R' U R U' R' //SB (14/32)
U2 y x' R U2 R D2 R' U2 R D2 R2 //ZZLL (10/42)

// View at alg.cubing.net

damn, STM too sexy 

Next: F R B' L' F' R' U L' F2 U2 B2 L2 F2 B U2 L2 B R2 D2


----------



## porkynator (Jun 18, 2014)

Got ninja'd while doing the first solve and then again before posting the second.


mDiPalma said:


> D R D L F2 R2 D' F L' B R2 B2 U F2 L2 D' F2 R2 B2 R2 D'


U' R' F' R D' B2 F' L2 F L' B' U2 R' //F2L-1 (13)
F2 D' F D F D' F D //Reduction to <R2,F> (8)
R2 F2 R2 F2 R2 F' R2 F R2 F' R2 F //Finish (12)



qaz said:


> next: L F2 D2 B2 D2 R' F2 L D2 L2 B2 U' L' R' F L2 U2 F D U B'


B' R L' D U' B //EO (6)
D2 U R' U' L' B2 //F2L-1 -1 move (6)
U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 //F2L -1 move (7)
B L' B' R' B L //OLL -1 move (6)
B2 U F' U2 B U' F B' U F' U2 B U' F U' //N perm (15)



Petro Leum said:


> Next: F R B' L' F' R' U L' F2 U2 B2 L2 F2 B U2 L2 B R2 D2


Premoves: R' D'
D2 F' //2x2x2 (2)
D L' D B' D2 B2 //2x2x3 (6)
L D L' D' L D L2 D' //Pseudo F2L -1 move (8)
R L2 D' F' D F L D R' D2 L2 //All but 3 edges (11)
R2 D' F' B R2 F B' D' //U perm -1 move (8)
R D' //Undo premoves (2)

Next scramble: D' R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 D R2 D F2 D2 B D' L U' L R U2 F D' U2


----------



## mDiPalma (Jun 18, 2014)

porkynator said:


> Next scramble: D' R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 D R2 D F2 D2 B D' L U' L R U2 F D' U2



U B' U2 B' L B L' F L F2 U' B' //322+eo (12)
R2 U2 R' U R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U R U R //f2l, 5 edges, and 2 corners (13)
L' U R U' L U R' U' //niklas (8)

=33 htm heise in 12:58.10 (Porkynator's challenge)

D2 F' L2 F' R2 B R2 B2 L2 F2 R2 U L' B2 F' L2 R' D' L2 R D'


----------



## qaz (Jun 18, 2014)

D2 F' L2 F' R2 B R2 B2 L2 F2 R2 U L' B2 F' L2 R' D' L2 R D'

y2
F2 L2 D U F U' r' F //FB (8/8)
r2 U R' U' r R U r U R U2 R' U R U' r' //SB (16/24)
L' U' L U L F' L' F //CMLL (8/32)
U M' U M' U M U M U M2 U' M2 //L6E (12/44)

next: U' F2 L2 R2 F2 D B2 U' F2 L2 U2 B' D L B R2 F2 D2 L' B L2


----------



## mDiPalma (Jun 19, 2014)

qaz said:


> next: U' F2 L2 R2 F2 D B2 U' F2 L2 U2 B' D L B R2 F2 D2 L' B L2



D' L2 B R L D R D2 //xeoline (8)
R' U2 R' U' R2 U2 R U R' L' U L // F2L-1 (12)
R U2 R' U R U2 R' U //leave 3 corners (8)
L U2 L D L' U2 L D' L2 //commutator (9)

=37 htm Heise

could have been fewer if I bothered to find an insertion

R2 B2 D R2 U' B2 U' B2 L2 D' L D' R2 U B R' D' R U' L'


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 19, 2014)

mDiPalma said:


> R2 B2 D R2 U' B2 U' B2 L2 D' L D' R2 U B R' D' R U' L'



I'll try roux. (Note that I have no idea how L6E works)
x2//inspection
U R U' R2 F R F'//2x2x1
B'//2x3x3
R' F' L R//left block edge
L U L' U2 M' l' U' l U M2 L U' L'//Left block
U R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'//ehh, bad CMLL?
M U2 M2 U2 M U2 M' U2 M2 U M' U2 M U' M' U M U2 M U' M//Bleh, I don't know L6E stuff.

Next: L2 R F' R D' U2 R2 F L2 D2 B D2 F' D' U' B F D U2 F' U2 F' D R2 F D' U'


----------



## mDiPalma (Jun 19, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Next: L2 R F' R D' U2 R2 F L2 D2 B D2 F' D' U' B F D U2 F' U2 F' D R2 F D' U'



B' U l2 L' U' L2 F U2 L2 F L F L x y' //F2L-1 (13)
U2 F R' F' R //eo (5)
U2 R U R' U2 R U' R' U //leave 3 corners (9)
B2 L2 B R B' L2 B R' B //commutator (9)

=36 htm Heise

B2 R2 D' U2 F2 R2 D' F2 U' L2 B' U R F L R2 U R2 F2 U


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jun 19, 2014)

mDiPalma said:


> B2 R2 D' U2 F2 R2 D' F2 U' L2 B' U R F L R2 U R2 F2 U



L' B D R' U2 L U' L' R' U' R F (12/12) XXcross
U' R U R' d R U2 R' U2 F' U2 F R U' R' d' (16/28) All but 2 corners
L' U2 L U L' U L R U2 R' U' R U' R' (14/42) Twist two corners

Next: L' F2 L2 D' L2 B' U2 R' F U D' B' U D' R' U' B2 L' D B D2 L' D' U B'

r' D L' D (4/4) Cross
R' U' R B' U' B (6/10) pair
U' R' U R U B U B' (8/18) pair
L' U L R U R' (6/24) pair
U2 L' U' L U2 F U' F' (8/32) pair
y2 F' U' L' U L F (6/38) EO
R U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' U' (12/50) ZBLL

Next: B' L' B' L2 D2 U' R U2 L' B2 L2 R' B2 R D R2 U B R2 D' B D2 R F2 U2

x 
F' R' D F' L' U L' D2 (8/8) Cross
F U' F' U' R U R' (7/15) 2 pairs
y2 R U R' L' U' L d' L' U M' (10/25) F2L
x' U L' U R U' L U2 R' U R (10/35) OLL
M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2 (7/42) PLL

Next: F B2 D R' D2 F L2 D2 U R F' D B' U B' D' F' B2 R' D L2 D2 U F2 U2

L F R2 F' E2 B (6/6) Xcross
U B' U' R B R' (6/12) pair
U L' U L U' L' U' L2 U2 L' U L U' L' (14/26) F2L
y R' F2 L F L' F U R' U' B' R' B2 U' B' U B' R B R U (20/46) LL

Next: B2 R2 U' R' F' B2 R2 B R2 F B2 U2 F B2 R2 U' B2 R' B F U2 B2 D U2 B2


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 19, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> Next: F B2 D R' D2 F L2 D2 U R F' D B' U B' D' F' B2 R' D L2 D2 U F2 U2



y'
D2 L U Rw2 U F R2 x U' M F' // 10
U M' U R U2 Rw U' R U R' U R U' R' // 14
U2 R' U' R U' L U' R' U L' U2 R // 12
M U' M U2 M U M' U M2 U E2 M E2 M' // 14 Total: 50


----------



## Bindedsa (Jun 19, 2014)

No scramble so I just took the first one from QQtimer: U R2 D2 B2 U' F2 D' B2 L2 D U' F' L D2 L' R' B' U2 B' D L' 

y2 
U F' R' S U' f' M F l' D // XXcross (10/10)
U L' U' L // F2L-3 (4/14)
U' R' U2 R U2 R' U2 y L' U L F // F2L-3 / EO (11/25)
U x' R' D2 R' U2 R D2 R' U2 R2 // ZBLL (10/35)

Next: F2 D L2 R2 B2 D' U2 B2 U2 L2 F2 R' D2 U' L D' B' D2 R U2 R


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 19, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> No scramble so I just took the first one from QQtimer



My bad


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 19, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Next: F2 D L2 R2 B2 D' U2 B2 U2 L2 F2 R' D2 U' L D' B' D2 R U2 R



x' D' F D2 L F2//cross
L' U' L U' L' U L//f2l1
L U' L' R' U R//f2l2
U' R U R' U' R U R'//f2l3
U2 L U2 L' U L' x' U L U' x //f2l4+EO
R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R'//(C)OLL
M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2//PLL 

Next: U B' D' R U2 L' D U2 B2 L B' F' D2 L' R2 D R2 F2 D' L2 R' D' L D L B'


----------



## mDiPalma (Jun 19, 2014)

ninjad...



IRNjuggle28 said:


> Next: B2 R2 U' R' F' B2 R2 B R2 F B2 U2 F B2 R2 U' B2 R' B F U2 B2 D U2 B2



D2 F' R' U D R L2 F' L U2 L R U2 R' //322+eo (14)
y' R' U' R U' R U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' U R U //leave 3 corners (16)
y F' L F R' F' L' F R //commutator (8)

=38 htm Heise



guysensei1 said:


> Next: U B' D' R U2 L' D U2 B2 L B' F' D2 L' R2 D R2 F2 D' L2 R' D' L D L B'



D L D R B' U' B' D' l2 //322+eo (9)
L2 U' L' U2 L U' L' U2 L' U' L U2 L' U L U' L' U2 L //f2l and finish, force l3c skip (19)

=28 htm Heise

U D B' L' B' L' B' U' R' D B2 L2 F2 R2 D' R2 L2 U' R2 D'


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 19, 2014)

EDIT: Gah, you ninja'd me... I was too impatient 

No scramble so I used the one I gave...
U B' D' R U2 L' D U2 B2 L B' F' D2 L' R2 D R2 F2 D' L2 R' D' L D L B'
U B2 L' F2 d L2//cross
F U' F' //f2l1
y R U' R' U2 R' U' R//f2l2
U R U R' U' F U F'//f2l3
R U R' U2 R U' R'///f2l4
R U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R'//OLL
U2 L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2 U2//PLL
Next: B F' L2 B' F U B R B2 D B' F L' F L' R' F2 L' R' B2 F2 L' D'


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 19, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Next: U B' D' R U2 L' D U2 B2 L B' F' D2 L' R2 D R2 F2 D' L2 R' D' L D L B'



y' 
M' D2 L' U R x' U M' U2 B // 9
R2 U Rw' U' M' U' R U M U2 Rw U' R' // 13
U x U R' U' L U2 R U2 R' // 9
U M U M' U M U M U2 M' U2 M' U M' U2 M' U2 M2 // 18 Total 49

Next U2 B2 L B2 F2 L U2 R' F2 L' R' B D' B U' F' D F' L' R' D'


----------



## Petro Leum (Jun 19, 2014)

/* Scramble */
U2 B2 L B2 F2 L U2 R' F2 L' R' B D' B U' F' D F' L' R' D' x2 y'

/* Solve */
D' B' F2 U' F' R D' B2 //EOLine (8/8)
U' R' U R U2 R U2 R L // blocks (9/17)
U2 L U2 L' U' L U L' U2 R' U2 R U' R' U' R U' R' U R //F2L+phase (20 /37)
U2 F R U' R' U R U2 R' U' R U R' U' F' U' // ZZLL (16/53)

// View at alg.cubing.net

next: D F2 U2 F2 L2 D' R2 U' B2 L' D2 F2 R2 F' U' F D2 L' D'


----------



## Zuki (Jun 19, 2014)

Scramble: D F2 U2 F2 L2 D' R2 U' B2 L' D2 F2 R2 F' U' F D2 L' D'

Scramble orange on front yellow on top for white cross

Fridrich mthod


F2 D //super easy cross 
R U2 R' F U F' //first f2l pair
U'R U R2' U' R //2nd pair
U y L' U L U2 y R U R' //3rd
y' L' U' L U F' L F L' //4th
U2 R U R' U' R' F R F' //easy oll
U' y' R' F R' B2 R F' R' B2 R2 //'A' PLL (bad alg though)

Next: L' F R2 D L2 B' L2 R2 D U' R B2 L R U2 D2 R U' D' F2 R U' R2 D2 R


----------



## mDiPalma (Jun 19, 2014)

Zuki said:


> Next: L' F R2 D L2 B' L2 R2 D U' R B2 L R U2 D2 R U' D' F2 R U' R2 D2 R



D2 R U D' R F L D U' B' R' B U2 R D' // F2L-1 corner (15)
U2 R' U R U R' U2 R // edges (8)
y x' L2 U2 R U R' U L2 x U2 F' L F L' U2 //l4c case [zzll] (13)

=36 htm Heise

F2 U R2 F2 D2 L2 U' F2 R2 U B' D F2 U' B' R F' D U' R'


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jun 20, 2014)

mDiPalma said:


> F2 U R2 F2 D2 L2 U' F2 R2 U B' D F2 U' B' R F' D U' R'



z2 y 
L' R' D2 F2 (4/4) Cross
d' L' U L R U R' U L U' L' (11/15) 2 Pairs
d F R' F' R U' L U L' F' U F U' (13/28) F2L
y2 L U L2 U R U' L U R' (9/37) OLL
y' R' F R' B2 R F' R' B2 R2 (10/46) PLL

Next: D U L D' U L R2 D' R2 L2 D L' F2 B' U F2 R' F D2 U' B2 U L U B

Found some stuff for that scramble. But no good finish.

l2 U2 F y' U' L U F2 (7/7) 2X2X3
L' U2 L U L' U2 L' U L U2 L U' L' U2 L U L2 B' U' B U L (22/29) F2L + OLL

l2 U2 F y' U' L U F2 (7/7) 2x2x3
z y F' U2 F2 U2 L F M F' l' M' U2 M (12/19) F2L


----------



## mDiPalma (Jun 20, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> Next: D U L D' U L R2 D' R2 L2 D L' F2 B' U F2 R' F D2 U' B2 U L U B



F' U2 l2 L U2 B2 U' L' U L' B2 L' B' U F' L F //322+eo (17)
L U2 L U L2 U2 L' U' L U' L' //F2L, edges, and 2 corners (11)
[R U R' U R U2 R'] [L' U' L U' L' U2 L] //orient 2 corners (14)

=42 htm Heise in 15.19 

(of course, I didn't cancel during the speedsolve )

U' R2 U B2 D' U2 B2 U L2 B2 R2 F' D L B F2 L D2 U2 B F2


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 20, 2014)

mDiPalma said:


> U' R2 U B2 D' U2 B2 U L2 B2 R2 F' D L B F2 L D2 U2 B F2



y2 // inspection
F2 R E' L' B // cross (5/5)
U' R U' R' F' U' F // 1st pair (7/12)
U2 R' U R y' U L' U L2 // 2nd pair (8/20)
U' L' U2 B L' B' L // 3rd pair (7/27)
U R U R' U' F' U' F // 4th pair (8/35)
U2 r U R' U' r' F R F' // coll (9/44)
R U R' U R' U' R2 U' R' U R' U R // epll (13/57)

*next scramble: D2 B2 U2 R D2 L' R2 D2 U2 R' D2 U R D' F2 U' R B' F2 R'*


----------



## maps600 (Jun 20, 2014)

filipemtx said:


> D2 B2 U2 R D2 L' R2 D2 U2 R' D2 U R D' F2 U' R B' F2 R'



y' // inspection
D' B2 r U' r2 F' // first block [6]
R2 U R U r U r' U R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U R U2 r' U' R // second block [19]
U' R U R' U R U L' U R' U' L // CMLL [12]
M' U M' U M U M' U M' U2 M' U' M' U2 M U2 // LSE [16]

53 STM. I couldn't find a better second block 

http://alg.cubing.net/?setup=D2_B2_..._M_U_M-_U_M-_U2_M-_U-_M-_U2_M_U2_//_LSE_[16]


Next scramble: D F2 D L2 R2 U F2 D L2 F2 U2 F' R B U' L2 D' L B2 L' R


----------



## mDiPalma (Jun 20, 2014)

filipemtx said:


> *next scramble: D2 B2 U2 R D2 L' R2 D2 U2 R' D2 U R D' F2 U' R B' F2 R'*



ninjad

D' R2 B' U' R' B' U F D' F' U' z2 //322 (11)
R U' R2 F R //eo (5)
y' U2 R U R U2 R2 U' R' U' R U R' U' //leave 3 corners (13)
y' l' U' L U R U' L' U //commutator (8)

=37 htm Heise

Heise is the easiest method to get sub-40 htm. It only takes me a few tries before I get a lucky 5e+2c case 





maps600 said:


> Next scramble: D F2 D L2 R2 U F2 D L2 F2 U2 F' R B U' L2 D' L B2 L' R



D F' U' L2 B' R2 F' x2 R U2 R U R' U R2 //322 (14)
y' R' F' R U R' F' R //eo (7)
y' U' R2 U R' U2 R' U L' U2 R U2 R' U2 L //leave 3 corners (14)
y U L' U R U' L U R' //commutator (8)

=43 htm Heise in 16.28

good thing i always speedsolve these first 


F2 U2 B2 R2 D2 L2 D2 B2 F' D2 F2 L D B' L' R2 F2 D' L B' F'


----------



## mDiPalma (Jun 20, 2014)

i'll give this a go.

D2 B2 U' F2 R2 U F2 R2 U2 B2 F2 R' U F' R F' L B L D' R'

F' B2 U' L2 U2 D' F' R D // first block (9)
L' U' L y' U R U' R U R' U2 R' U' R2 U2 // second block (14)
R2 B L U2 L' B' R2 F R F2 U2 F //CMLL (12)

L6E skip. wow that's weird.

=35 htm Roux

gg easy method


----------



## maps600 (Jun 20, 2014)

mDiPalma said:


> F2 U2 B2 R2 D2 L2 D2 B2 F' D2 F2 L D B' L' R2 F2 D' L B' F'



x' z2 // inspection
U R U' R' U2 B U' r U R' F // first block [11] 
R' U' R2 U r2 U R U R2 U' R' U2 R' U R // second block [15]
U' F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' // CMLL [11]
U2 M' U' M' U' M U M2 U2 M U M2 U M2 U2 M U2 M // LSE [18]

55 STM. Terrible.

http://alg.cubing.net/?setup=F2_U2_..._M2_U_M2_U2_M_U2_M_//_LSE_[18]
&view=playback


----------



## Zuki (Jun 20, 2014)

maps600 said:


> x' z2 // inspection
> U R U' R' U2 B U' r U R' F // first block [11]
> R' U' R2 U r2 U R U R2 U' R' U2 R' U R // second block [15]
> U' F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' // CMLL [11]
> ...


----------



## mDiPalma (Jun 20, 2014)

It doesn't feel right posting a solve to my own scramble.

Next scramble: D2 F' L2 B' F' L2 R2 B' R2 B2 F' D' L2 R' U R D L R U F'


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 21, 2014)

mDiPalma said:


> Next scramble: D2 F' L2 B' F' L2 R2 B' R2 B2 F' D' L2 R' U R D L R U F'



y' x'
B2 D' Rw U R B' U2 F' U2 x // LB (9)
M2 U' M' U R' U' Rw2 U' M' U' R // RB (11)
(U') R U R' U R U L' U R' U' L // CMLL (12)
M' U' M U M U' M' U2 M U' M2 U M U2 M2 U2 M' // L6E (17) total: 49 STM

Next: U2 D2 F' L B L D2 B' U L2 B R2 L2 U2 F2 D2 B U2 F2 L2


----------



## DavidCip86 (Jun 21, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> Next: U2 D2 F' L B L D2 B' U L2 B R2 L2 U2 F2 D2 B U2 F2 L2



z' x2 y // inspection
F R' u' F' u // cross 
L U2 L' y' U2 L U L' // F2L-1
U R' U' R U' R' U R // F2L-2
U' R U R' U' L' U L // F2L-3
y' R' U R U' R' U R// F2L-4
U2 r' U' M' U' R U r' U R // OLL
U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F' R F U // PLL

next - D B' L' B R U' B' U D' L F' B2 L2 U2 F U2 R2 D2 F2 R2 F'


----------



## pewpewrawr (Jun 21, 2014)

DavidCip86 said:


> next - D B' L' B R U' B' U D' L F' B2 L2 U2 F U2 R2 D2 F2 R2 F'



z2 x'
L2 D B U2 M2 U (6)
l' U' R U R U2 r U r U2 R' M' U' R (14)
U2 R U R' U R U2 R' (8)
U' R' U r' F2 R F' R' F2 R2 (10)
M U' M U M' U' M' U' M U2 M U M U2 M U2 r' (17)

55 stm (I need to get better at lse...and learn 1 look cmll -_-)

next - B F' R2 B2 U2 B2 F2 L2 U' B R2 L B2 L D B2 U2 L' D B' R2 D R2 B D'


----------



## AKOM (Jun 21, 2014)

D B' L' B R U' B' U D' L F' B2 L2 U2 F U2 R2 D2 F2 R2 F'

y x
D' R' D' B U' B U2 F2 //LB (8)
R' U2 M' R2 U' R' U' M Rw' U' Rw //RB (11)
U R' F U2 F' R F R' U2 R F' //CMLL (11)
M2 U' M' U2 M U M' U' M' D2 M' D2 //LSE (12)

42 STM

EDIT: 1 minute too late

next - B F' R2 B2 U2 B2 F2 L2 U' B R2 L B2 L D B2 U2 L' D B' R2 D R2 B D'


----------



## pewpewrawr (Jun 21, 2014)

AKOM said:


> EDIT: 1 minute too late



Yus I won the race muhahaha, I had a feeling someone else would be doing the same scramble


----------



## AKOM (Jun 21, 2014)

B F' R2 B2 U2 B2 F2 L2 U' B R2 L B2 L D B2 U2 L' D B' R2 D R2 B D' 

y
F R U2 D' B U2 F U' Rw' F (10)
U' M2 U' Rw U' Rw U2 R U' R' (10)
U2 R U R' U R U2 R' (8)
U M U M' U' M' U' M U2 M U Uw2 M Uw2 M (15)

43 STM


Next: L R' F' R2 F2 U' B2 F D2 U' F L2 R' F2 U' F' U2 F' U R


----------



## mDiPalma (Jun 21, 2014)

AKOM said:


> Next: L R' F' R2 F2 U' B2 F D2 U' F L2 R' F2 U' F' U2 F' U R



F' R' U R B2 R D' F' R2 F' U' R2 //F2L-1 (12)
B' R B U2 R2 U' R2 // stuff (7)
y 2*(R U' R' U) R U' R' F' U2 // stuff (13)

=32 htm freestyle

next: L' D' R2 F2 D B D R F' U2 D2 R2 L2 B' L2 D2 B' L2 F'


----------



## qaz (Jun 21, 2014)

L R' F' R2 F2 U' B2 F D2 U' F L2 R' F2 U' F' U2 F' U R

y
F D R' D U' B //FB (6/6)
U r U r U' R2 U2 R' U2 r' U' r //SB (12/18)
U R2 D R' U R D' R' U R' U' R U' R' //CMLL (14/32)
U M' U M' U2 M U2 M' U' M2 //L6E (10/42)

42 stm

edit: ninjad, use this: L' D' R2 F2 D B D R F' U2 D2 R2 L2 B' L2 D2 B' L2 F'


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 21, 2014)

qaz said:


> edit: ninjad, use this: L' D' R2 F2 D B D R F' U2 D2 R2 L2 B' L2 D2 B' L2 F'



L2 U F' Rw' U' M' U x' // LB (7)
U' M2 U M' U' R' U' R2 U' M' U' Rw // RB (12)
F R2 D R' U R D' R2' U' F' // CMLL (10)
U2 M U M' U2 M' U2 M U' M2 U' M' U2 M U2 // LSE (15)

44 STM

Next: R2 U2 B2 L2 F' U2 L2 F' L2 D2 B2 R' U2 R U B L U L U2


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 21, 2014)

mDiPalma said:


> next: L' D' R2 F2 D B D R F' U2 D2 R2 L2 B' L2 D2 B' L2 F'


I love tri-fran. 
z2 L' F D' F2 y' L' U L' D [8/8] Triangle
Uw R U2 R' Uw' [5/13] E-Slice-1
U B' R' B F' U2 F [7/20] Pair + DR
U R U' L' U R' U' L [8/28] CLL
U' M' U' M' Uw' M' Uw2 M' Uw' M2 U' [11/39] L5E (well Moo cancelling into U-perm)

That was really efficient/lucky.

Edit: ninja'd


----------



## maps600 (Jun 21, 2014)

mDiPalma said:


> It doesn't feel right posting a solve to my own scramble.
> 
> Next scramble: D2 F' L2 B' F' L2 R2 B' R2 B2 F' D' L2 R' U R D L R U F'



Oops, sorry about that


----------



## DavidCip86 (Jun 21, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> Next: R2 U2 B2 L2 F' U2 L2 F' L2 D2 B2 R' U2 R U B L U L U2



dude cross skip 

z 
R U R' U2 L U' L'
R' U R2 U R' U' L' U L
U R U' R' U R U' R' 
y R U R' U R' F R F'
U' R' F R' F' R2 U2 y R' F R F' 
R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2


----------



## qaz (Jun 21, 2014)

no scramble provided, so: B2 L2 D' U2 L2 B2 L2 U' R2 U B2 R B' L' R' B' U R2 D L' U2

y' M2 D M2 //xx-cross wtf
y' D' R U R' D //third pair
R' U2 R y U' l F' U F' U' l' //fourth pair cancelled w/oll
y2 U' R2 U R2 U' R2 y' R2 U' R2 u R2 u' //PLL

30 stm

next: D2 L2 F L2 F L2 F U2 R2 U2 F' R U' B' L' D' R U' F D2 B


----------



## mDiPalma (Jun 21, 2014)

qaz said:


> next: D2 L2 F L2 F L2 F U2 R2 U2 F' R U' B' L' D' R U' F D2 B



U' F U B D2 L D L2 U2
y2 R' U' R' D' L' U L D
y' U R' U R U2
R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2
y l' U' L U R U' L' U

=38 htm Heise with no fancy 5e+2c tricks

U' R2 U2 R2 U' B2 R2 D L2 R2 U2 F' R U2 R U L' B' D F2 U


----------



## porkynator (Jun 21, 2014)

mDiPalma said:


> U' R2 U2 R2 U' B2 R2 D L2 R2 U2 F' R U2 R U L' B' D F2 U



Bw2 D B' D R' F //Pseudo layer -1 corner (6)
Uw' L' U L //Keyhole #1 (4)
D' L U L' D2 //Keyhole #2 (5)
F' U //F2L -1 move (2)
F2 R' Uw R2 Uw' R2 F2 Uw' F2 Uw F2 R' U' F' U2 R2 //LL + adjust (16)

LL was done like this
F //finish F2L
F R * U R' U' F' //OLL
U2 R2 //AUF + adjust
* = R2 Uw R2 Uw' R2 y L2 Uw' L2 Uw L2 y' U' //T perm

Next scramble: F' L2 D' B' L' U2 F B R F2 B L2 U2 F U2 F' B' R2 B


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 21, 2014)

porkynator said:


> Bw2 D B' D R' F //Pseudo layer -1 corner (6)
> Uw' L' U L //Keyhole #1 (4)
> D' L U L' D2 //Keyhole #2 (5)
> F' U //F2L -1 move (2)
> ...



I'm absolutely baffled by your solution. That's some amazing stuff.

x2
R' U' B D2 B2 U' L' U x' // LB (8)
Rw U' Rw' U R2 U' R U2 R' U R // inverted SB (11)
U R' U' R U' L U' R' U L' U2 Rw // CMLL (12)
U M U M' U M U M U' M U2 M U' R2 M' U2 M' U2 // L6E (18)
49 STM

Next: L2 D2 F2 L2 D2 L' B2 D2 L D2 U' F' R' D' F' U' B D' R2


----------



## porkynator (Jun 21, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> I'm absolutely baffled by your solution. That's some amazing stuff.
> [...]
> Next: L2 D2 F2 L2 D2 L' B2 D2 L D2 U' F' R' D' F' U' B D' R2


Thanks 

* B L B' R' B //Pseudo 2x2x2 (5)
R2 + D' # R' D' R2 B2 //All but 7 edges (6)

* = U' D F2 U D' L2 //3e (6)
+ = R D2 B2 U2 L U2 B2 D2 //3e (6)
# = R2 U2 L2 F L2 U2 R2 B //3e (8)

Next scramble: R2 F' L2 U2 B' U2 F L2 F U2 F' U B U' L F2 R' F2 D B


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jun 21, 2014)

porkynator said:


> Next scramble: R2 F' L2 U2 B' U2 F L2 F U2 F' U B U' L F2 R' F2 D B



z y
R' D' R B U2 L' B U' L B2 U R B' U R' (15/15) 2X2X3
d2 F2 U' R U' R' U' L' U' L U2 L F' L2 U' B' U B L' (19/34) OLL
y D' L U' L U L' D F2 R U' R' (11/45) PLL

Next: B2 U' B L' B2 F2 U B R L' F2 L' R' D R' U2 L2 U R' F' R2 B2 F U F2


----------



## Bindedsa (Jun 21, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> Next: B2 U' B L' B2 F2 U B R L' F2 L' R' D R' U2 L2 U R' F' R2 B2 F U F2


z2 y' // Inspspection
B' L' U' F R2 L' F U' F2 // XXcross (9/9)
L' U' L2 F' L' S' L S U' // F2L-3 & 4 / EO (9/18)
U L' U2 R' U2 R U2 L U' F R U R' // ZBLL (13/31)

Next: D2 F L2 B R2 B' D2 F U2 F' D2 L' B D U B2 D2 F' D L U'


----------



## pewpewrawr (Jun 21, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Next: D2 F L2 B R2 B' D2 F U2 F' D2 L' B D U B2 D2 F' D L U'



y'
U S E' M U u M2 U' (8)
R' y' x' M U R2 U2 r' U' R' B' R' B (11)
R U R' U R U2 R' (7)
U R' U r' F2 R F' R' F2 R2 (10)
U2 M' U' M' U' M U2 M U M2 U2 r (12)

48 stm

Kind of a weird F2B, I was experimenting a bit.

next - R' L' D2 R' B' R F B D B2 L2 B' R L U B' L D' F D2 L2 B L2 B' L2


----------



## Bindedsa (Jun 21, 2014)

pewpewrawr said:


> next - R' L' D2 R' B' R F B D B2 L2 B' R L U B' L D' F D2 L2 B L2 B' L2


F M2 B r2 B' D F' // Xcross (7/7)
R U R2 F R F' // F2L-2 / EO (6/13)
U' M' B2 M // F2L-3 (4/17)
y' L U' L' U L U M x // F2L-4 (7/24)
U R' U R U L U R' L' U2 L U L' U // ZBLL (14/38)

Next: F' B' L' F' U' R2 B' U2 R2 L' U' L2 B2 D R2 F2 L2 D2 F2 L2 F2


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jun 21, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> z2 y' // Inspspection
> B' L' U' F R2 L' F U' F2 // XXcross (9/9)
> L' U' L2 F' L' S' *L S U' * // F2L-3 & 4 / EO (9/18)
> U L' U2 R' U2 R U2 L U' F R U R' // ZBLL (13/31)
> ...



y2 x
M R D L U' F' (6/6) First block
z y U' F R' U R2 U2 R2 U' M U' r' (11/17) Second block
R' U' R F2 R' U R U F2 U' F2 U' F2 (13/30) CLLEO
U2 M' D' l2 U' M U2 M' U' R2 U (11/41) L6E

The solve on alg.cubing.net: http://tinyurl.com/kdpyy5h

F' B' L' F' U' R2 B' U2 R2 L' U' L2 B2 D R2 F2 L2 D2 F2 L2 F2

E R B' U F' E2 (6/6) Cross
R U' R' U' R' U' M F r (9/15) First two pairs
y' L' U' L U L' U' L U' L U2 L' d L' U' L2 F U F' U' L' (20/35) OLL
U2 R' U R' U' B' R' B2 U' B' U B' R B R (15/50) PLL

The solve on alg.cubing.net: http://tinyurl.com/kc9znam

Next: ninja'd again. Use Porky's scramble.


----------



## porkynator (Jun 21, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Next: D2 F L2 B R2 B' D2 F U2 F' D2 L' B D U B2 D2 F' D L U'



D B R' D U2 B' F2 D2 B' (9)
D L' F L (4)
R' B' D' B D R D' (7)
[F2, R S2 R'] (8)
[D: F' M2 F, R] (10)

38 STM



pewpewrawr said:


> next - R' L' D2 R' B' R F B D B2 L2 B' R L U B' L D' F D2 L2 B L2 B' L2



F2 U' M2 U' (4)
F' Lw' U R U2 R' U (7)
F' Lw' U R U' R2 U R2 (8)
[B: U R2 U', Lw'] (10)

29 STM



Bindedsa said:


> Next: F' B' L' F' U' R2 B' U2 R2 L' U' L2 B2 D R2 F2 L2 D2 F2 L2 F2



F M B U' Rw D (6)
R' L2 U' L2 (4)
U R2 L U2 R' U' R' U' R' (9)
U' L' U' L U L' U2 L U L' (10)
Dw' F' L2 Uw' L2 Uw L2 F2 Uw F2 Uw' F2 U F' B2 (15)

44 STM

Getting ninja'd sucks

Next scramble: D2 U2 B D2 R2 U2 B U2 L2 B L2 D' B' R' B F2 D U' F U' L


----------



## mati1242 (Jun 21, 2014)

porkynator said:


> Next scramble: D2 U2 B D2 R2 U2 B U2 L2 B L2 D' B' R' B F2 D U' F U' L



x2 B' L u L R D2 //CROSS
L U2 L' U L U' L' //1F2L
R U R' U R' U2 R U' R' U R //2F2L
L' U' L U2 L' U L //3F2L
U' R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R' U //4F2L
L F' L' U' L U F U' L' //OLL
UR'U' y F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 //PLL
U2 //AUF

next: F' L' F2 D R B L' B R' F L' B' L' B2 R2 B U F U2 L B L' U L D'


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jun 21, 2014)

mati1242 said:


> next: F' L' F2 D R B L' B R' F L' B' L' B2 R2 B U F U2 L B L' U L D'



z x' //inspection
D R2 D R' L' D2 //cross
R U' R' U' L U L' U2 L' U L //f2l1+2
R2 U' R' U2 R' U R2 U2 F R2 F' //hax
U R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F' //oll
U' R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U' //pll
alg.cubing.net

Next: F' U2 F2 L2 D2 U2 B U2 B D2 R2 D' B2 D' L' B U F' D' B L'


----------



## qqwref (Jun 21, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> Next: F' U2 F2 L2 D2 U2 B U2 B D2 R2 D' B2 D' L' B U F' D' B L'



inspection: y
left block: U2 L2 F2 U' L' U' x2
down block: L F L' U' M U' r' U' R2
up block: U R' U F' U' L' U' L U2 F U' R U'
LL: R U' R' U y R2' F U' R' U' R U2 F' R2

Next: F2 D2 B' D2 R2 B R2 F2 D2 B2 U2 R U' L' F R F U B' F U


----------



## Millet (Jun 22, 2014)

qqwref said:


> Next: F2 D2 B' D2 R2 B R2 F2 D2 B2 U2 R U' L' F R F U B' F U



Main method: ZZ
WCA scramble (white top, green front)

Solved on yellow top, blue front

U' R' D L F' L D // EO-Line--------------------------- (7)
R' U' R U' *R'* U R' //Right block---------------------- (7)
U R' L2 U' L2 //Left block---------------------------- (5)
U L U2 L' U L U L' //Left slot ------------------------ (8)
R U' R' U R U2 R' U R U' R' //Right slot------------- (11)
U L' U2 L' D' L U2 L' D L' U L' U L U2 L' U //ZBLL T- (17)
Total moves: 55

Theres probably a more efficient solution with the 2 last slots..

Next: R' B L' U' R U2 D L' D2 B2 F' L D U2 L' B' L2 R2 U R' L D' L' U2 R2


----------



## Bindedsa (Jun 22, 2014)

Millet said:


> Main method: ZZ
> WCA scramble (white top, green front)
> 
> Solved on yellow top, blue front
> ...


You solution does not work. Also, have you tried: R U2 R' U' R U' R D' R U2 R' D R U2 R for that ZBLL, I think it's better.

Edit:

y // Inpection 
L' F U L' F R2 F' // Xcross (7/7)
U' L U L2 U' L // F2L-2 (6/13)
E2 y L' U L E2 // F2L-3 (5/18)
U L D l' U l D' L2 U' L // F2L-4 / EO (10/28)
y' R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R // ZBLL (9/37)

Next: D2 B2 F' R2 D2 F R2 F' R2 D2 B2 D' F R' B2 U' L' F R


----------



## Millet (Jun 22, 2014)

You are so right, thanks for that awesome solver! Turns out I forgot to write a ' after one R.

About the ZBLL Case, are you sure its the same case? When I reverse that algorithm, I get a U case.


----------



## Bindedsa (Jun 22, 2014)

Millet said:


> You are so right, thanks for that awesome solver! Turns out I forgot to write a ' after one R.
> 
> About the ZBLL Case, are you sure its the same case? When I reverse that algorithm, I get a U case.



It's the inverse I meant to post: R' U2' R' D' R U2' R' D R' U R' U R U2' R'. I notice you are almost done with the T ZBLL cases, I myself have just recently finished them, maybe we should compare algs.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Jun 22, 2014)

> Next: D2 B2 F' R2 D2 F R2 F' R2 D2 B2 D' F R' B2 U' L' F R



x2
Cross: R' B' L' F' D' F'
F2l: y' L U2 L' U L U' L'
R U' R' U R U R' U R U' R'
R' U2 R L' U2 L U' L' U' L
y R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R'
2LOLL: U F R U R' U' F' U R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R'
PLL: U2 (Ub perm)

Next: L2 B2 L2 F R2 F R2 D2 B' D2 B' L' D' F2 U L' D2 F' R' F2


----------



## Millet (Jun 22, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> It's the inverse I meant to post: R' U2' R' D' R U2' R' D R' U R' U R U2' R'. I notice you are almost done with the T ZBLL cases, I myself have just recently finished them, maybe we should compare algs.


Sure thing, Ill PM you with my details. Please note that you are much better than me, so your algorithms are probably better than mine.


----------



## TDM (Jun 22, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> x2
> Cross: R' B' L' F' D' F'
> F2l: y' L U2 L' U L U' L'
> R U' R' U R U R' U R U' R'
> ...


Doesn't work. I know the D' in the cross should be a D, but even after fixing that I don't know where the other mistake(s) is/are.


----------



## Millet (Jun 22, 2014)

Scramble: L2 B2 L2 F R2 F R2 D2 B' D2 B' L' D' F2 U L' D2 F' R' F2 

ZZ-Method

x2
D' B' L' R2 D' //EO-Line (5)
R' U' L' R U' R' U' R2 U2 R' // Right Block (10)
y' U' M' U2 M //Left Block (7)
L U L' U L U2 L' //Sune (7)
R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L U' //J-Perm (11)

Total Moves: 40

Awesome solve , it just kind of happened.

Next scramble: F D' L B2 U' F2 L' D U L' U' R2 D L' B U2 B R F R' L F' D U L2


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 22, 2014)

Millet said:


> Next scramble: F D' L B2 U' F2 L' D U L' U' R2 D L' B U2 B R F R' L F' D U L2



x2 U' F R2 D' R U R' D' R U' R'//xcross
L' U2 L d' L U L'//f2l2
y R U2 R' U R U' R'//f2l3
U' L' U2 L y' U' R U2 R'//f2l4
r U R' U R U2 r'// OLL
U R U R' y' R2 u' RU' R' U R' u R2 U//PLL
Next: U' F R' D' R2 D R B2 F L R2 B F R D2 L' F2 R B' U' L R2 U2 B2 L R' B'


----------



## porkynator (Jun 22, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Next: U' F R' D' R2 D R B2 F L R2 B F R D2 L' F2 R B' U' L R2 U2 B2 L R' B'



U2 F B' D2 R'
U' B2 U B U2 B U' B'
U2 L2 U' L U2 L' U'
L2 F' L' F L' F' L F L'
[F2, R' B' R]

Next scramble: F' L2 D' B' L' U2 F B R F2 B L2 U2 F U2 F' B' R2 B


----------



## AKOM (Jun 22, 2014)

porkynator said:


> Next scramble: F' L2 D' B' L' U2 F B R F2 B L2 U2 F U2 F' B' R2 B



x
D2 F' //left square (2)
R' U R' U' // right square (4)
R2 U B2 // left pair (3)
U Rw' // right pair (2)
U F R' U2 R F' R' F U2 F' R //cmll (11)
U' M' U M' U' Uw2 M Uw2 M' //LSE (9)

31 STM, 35 HTM


next: B' F2 U' L R2 D2 U' B2 F' U' L R B L2 R' B F' L R D2


----------



## DavidCip86 (Jun 23, 2014)

AKOM said:


> next: B' F2 U' L R2 D2 U' B2 F' U' L R B L2 R' B F' L R D2


x2 z'
L D' F R' D' F
D R U' R' D'
L U L' U2 L U L'
y' U' L U L'
U R U R' U R U' R' 
F R U' R' U' R U R' F'
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'

next: U' F' R F D' F' B' L2 D L U2 B2 L' B2 L B2 U2 R2 F2


----------



## mDiPalma (Jun 23, 2014)

DavidCip86 said:


> next: U' F' R F D' F' B' L2 D L U2 B2 L' B2 L B2 U2 R2 F2



y' L' D R L' F' D L2 F2
L U R U' R' U L R U2 R' U2 R' U' R U' R2
y R' U' R F2 R D' F2 D F2 R2 U R F2

next: U2 F2 R B2 R B2 L2 F2 R' U2 R2 B L' F' D U L2 D2 L' D' R'


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jun 23, 2014)

mDiPalma said:


> next: U2 F2 R B2 R B2 L2 F2 R' U2 R2 B L' F' D U L2 D2 L' D' R'



z' D' L u' R u2 //cross
U2 L' U' L //f2l1
y L' U' L U2 L' U L //f2l2
R U' R' F' U' F //f2l3
U R' U' R U2 R' U2 R //tripod
d' R U R' U F' U' F //f2l4
y' F' R U2 R2 U' F' U F R2 U' R' U' F //LL

next: L2 D2 B' D2 B2 U2 B' U2 F' L2 F' L F' L2 D2 F' U L D2


----------



## AKOM (Jun 23, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> next: L2 D2 B' D2 B2 U2 B' U2 F' L2 F' L F' L2 D2 F' U L D2




L2 D2 B' D2 B2 U2 B' U2 F' L2 F' L F' L2 D2 F' U L D2

y x'
D' R U' B D' F' U' F' U R' F //LB (11)
Rw' U' R' M' U' R U R U2 M2 Rw' U' Rw //RB (13)
(R U2 R D) (R' U2 R D') *R2* //cmll (9-1)
*M2* U' M' U2 M U M' E2 M' E2 M //lse (11)

43 STM, 52 HTM

Next: F2 U2 B' F2 U2 B2 F' L' R2 D U' F D' B2 F' D' B' L2 R2 B2


----------



## mDiPalma (Jun 23, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> next: L2 D2 B' D2 B2 U2 B' U2 F' L2 F' L F' L2 D2 F' U L D2



L' U F2 U2 L2 B' L2 B2 D2 L //eo+322 (10)
y' R' U R U L R U' R' U L' R' U2 :confused: R U' R' U R U //leave 3 corners (18)
:confused: = U F D F' U' F D' F' // commutator (8-1)

35 htm

I made my insertion symbol match my expression while looking for an insertion.

ninjad



AKOM said:


> Next: F2 U2 B' F2 U2 B2 F' L' R2 D U' F D' B2 F' D' B' L2 R2 B2


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jun 24, 2014)

AKOM said:


> Next: F2 U2 B' F2 U2 B2 F' L' R2 D U' F D' B2 F' D' B' L2 R2 B2



x2 U' r D' L //cross
F U2 R2 F' R2 //wow
F L F U' L' U' F' //very magic
B' R U R' B //such tricks
d2 F2 U' F U' F' U2 F2 //so tripode
R U' B U' B' U R' //many f2l
F U' F2 L F' R' D' F D L' F' R F2 //much LL

next: D' B2 R U F' B' L' D B' R' D2 R2 B2 U L2 F2 U' D' R2 D' F2


----------



## qaz (Jun 24, 2014)

F2 U2 B' F2 U2 B2 F' L' R2 D U' F D' B2 F' D' B' L2 R2 B2

x' z
B U2 D L D' B2 //FB
r U R' U2 R2 U' R M2 U' R U2 R2 F R F' //SB
U' M U2 M2 U M //screw it
F U R U' R' F' R U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' U2 //LL

45 stm

next: fail, use this: D' B2 R U F' B' L' D B' R' D2 R2 B2 U L2 F2 U' D' R2 D' F2


----------



## AKOM (Jun 24, 2014)

qaz said:


> next: fail, use this: D' B2 R U F' B' L' D B' R' D2 R2 B2 U L2 F2 U' D' R2 D' F2



y x'
D' M2 F' U' R2 B' //LB (6)
M2 R U' M U Rw' U' M' U2 R' U R //RB (12)
U R2 U' R F2 R' U R F2 R //cmll (10)
U' M' U' M' U2 M U M' U' M2 U' M2 U M' U2 M' //lse(16)

44 STM

Next: B2 U2 B F' D2 U2 L2 F2 D2 U2 F2 L2 R' D' B2 R' D2 B2 F2 L


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jun 24, 2014)

AKOM said:


> Next: B2 U2 B F' D2 U2 L2 F2 D2 U2 F2 L2 R' D' B2 R' D2 B2 F2 L



more magic f2l tricks yay

U2 R2 r F D' //cross
D2 R' D2 L' B2 L' B2 //F2L1
U2 F L2 F L2 F' //F2L2
F U' F2 R' F R F //F2L3
y' R U' R' U' F R' F' R //tripod
R U R' U' l U' R U z' U2 //F2L
l' R' U2 R U R' z R2 U R' D R U' D //LL

next: D2 L2 R2 U R2 D' L2 D F2 L2 U' F' U R D' F U R B2 D' R2


----------



## Petro Leum (Jun 24, 2014)

/* Scramble */
B2 U2 B F' D2 U2 L2 F2 D2 U2 F2 L2 R' D' B2 R' D2 B2 F2 L x2 y2

/* Solve */
M D' F U' x //EOLine (4/4)
U' R2 L' U' L' // left 1x2x2 (5/9)
U R' U R U2 R // right 1x2x2 (6/15)
U2 L' U2 L U2 L' R U R' U2 L U2 L' // last 2 pairs + WV (13/28)
R2 Uw' R2 Uw R2 y R2 Uw R2 Uw' R2 // PLL (10/38)


// View at alg.cubing.net

EDIT: got ninja'd. use bens scramble


----------



## mDiPalma (Jun 24, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> next: D2 L2 R2 U R2 D' L2 D F2 L2 U' F' U R D' F U R B2 D' R2



F' L B' R B R' B'2227 htmF2 R2 U2 R U R2 U R'322+eo8 htmF U F2 U2 F U2 F' Uf2l-18 htmB' U2 F U F' U2 B Ufinish8 htmmeh Heisesolved31 htm


next B2 D' F2 L2 R2 U2 R2 D F2 L2 U F' L R' D' R' B2 U B U2 B2


----------



## mDiPalma (Jun 24, 2014)

Ok, let's try this again.

B D2 L2 U2 B D2 F R2 B U2 L F2 U2 L D2 L B U' R' F2

L' B U' F2 R' U' L' B2 D' F2 z //first block (10)
R U2 R U' R2 U' R' U' R' //second block (9)
y R' U R F2 R F2 U' F2 U R2 U' R F2 //CMLL (13)

=32 htm

Wow another LSE skip! Roux is a really fun method! :tu

Are these decent movecounts for each step? Let me know how I can improve!


----------



## AKOM (Jun 24, 2014)

B2 D' F2 L2 R2 U2 R2 D F2 L2 U F' L R' D' R' B2 U B U2 B2

y
R U' Rw' D2 B M F //LB (6)
R' U M' U R U2 Rw U R U R' U R U' R' //RB (15)
U F R2 D R' U R D' R2 U' F' //CMLL (11)
U2 M' U M' U2 M2 U' M U2 M' U E2 M' E2 M //LSE (15)

47 STM

Next: U' F R2 D R' U R D' R2 U' F'


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 24, 2014)

AKOM said:


> Next: U' F R2 D R' U R D' R2 U' F'



Thanks for linking your CMLL...

I'll do this scramble:

F2 U' L2 F2 D' R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 D2 L F2 R2 B U F R2 B2 R2 F'

F2 L U' B U2 M U' x // LB (7)
U' R2 U' M R U' Rw' U R' M' U' Rw // RB (12)
F R2 D R' U R D' R2 U' F' // CMLL (10)
M2 U M U M' U M2 U M' U2 M U2 M2 // L6E (13)

Total: 42 Not bad at all

Next D L2 U2 B2 R2 F2 D' L2 U2 R2 D' L D' B2 R B F' R2 B2 U2 L'


----------



## mDiPalma (Jun 24, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> Next D L2 U2 B2 R2 F2 D' L2 U2 R2 D' L D' B2 R B F' R2 B2 U2 L'



Nobody in the Roux Example Thread appreciates me .

D2 U R D R' U' R D' R F' L' B D2 B2 L' D // first block (16)
B' R B U R U' R' U R U2 R U2 R U' R' U' R U' R' U' // second block (20)

SKIP CMLL AND LSE WOW.

=36 htm Roux

next U2 F2 L2 D' F U R' D2 F R' L2 F' D2 B R2 L2 F L2 U2 B


----------



## DavidCip86 (Jun 24, 2014)

mDiPalma said:


> next U2 F2 L2 D' F U R' D2 F R' L2 F' D2 B R2 L2 F L2 U2 B


y'
L U R' F D
U' R' U R U2 R' U R 
R U' R' U' L' U' L
R U' R' L U' L'
R U R' U R U R' 
U2 R U R' U R U2 R' 
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' 

Next: L2 U' L2 D' R2 D' F2 D' R2 B2 F' U2 L' D2 U B' F' U2 R B' D'


----------



## AKOM (Jun 24, 2014)

mDiPalma said:


> Nobody in the Roux Example Thread appreciates me .


That's not really true. You have awesome example solve and i appreciate it, but they are Petrus and not Roux.
What you do is: build 3x2x2, EO, F2L, COLL/EPLL (or anything else LL), and that's Petrus
What you have to do to call it roux: 3x2x1 block, opposite 3x2x1 block, COLL or CMLL, LSE (EO, UL/UR, L4E)
And you don't skip LSE, because in your way to solve it you'll never get a LSE


----------



## Renslay (Jun 24, 2014)

mDiPalma said:


> Nobody in the Roux Example Thread appreciates me.



Try the Petrus Example Game Thread.


----------



## mDiPalma (Jun 24, 2014)

AKOM said:


> That's not really true. You have awesome example solve and i appreciate it, but they are Petrus and not Roux.
> What you do is: build 3x2x2, EO, F2L, COLL/EPLL (or anything else LL), and that's Petrus
> What you have to do to call it roux: 3x2x1 block, opposite 3x2x1 block, COLL or CMLL, LSE (EO, UL/UR, L4E)
> And you don't skip LSE, because in your way to solve it you'll never get a LSE



Ok I get it. 



Spoiler



So I have to:

-Solve a 3x2x1 block and make sure that no other pieces are placed correctly on the cube.
-Then solve a 3x2x1 block on the opposite side and make sure again that no other pieces are placed correctly.
-Then solve the CMLL while still making sure not to solve any other pieces.
-Then waste 20 htm solving a LSE case that I could have otherwise solved bit by bit along the way.

It's interesting to note that a Petrus 3x2x2 block includes a solved Roux 3x2x1.
Also that Petrus EO+F2L solves the exact same pieces as Roux's second block.
And that my L4C LL approach solves the exact same pieces as Roux CMLL.

As far as I can tell, Petrus is merely a variant of the Roux method.



Ok, ty for info.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Jun 24, 2014)

> L2 U' L2 D' R2 D' F2 D' R2 B2 F' U2 L' D2 U B' F' U2 R B' D'



Inspection: x2 y
Cross: L R' U' R' B2 y' R' u R' u'
F2l: y' U' R U R' U2 L' U' L
U' R' U R F R' F' R
y' U L' U L U' U' y' R U R'
U L' U' L
2LOLL: f R U R' U' f' U' R U R' U R U2 R'
PLL: y2 T Perm

Next: F2 U' L2 R2 U2 L2 B2 U' L2 U2 B R' D2 L2 F2 D L2 R' F' U2


----------



## AKOM (Jun 24, 2014)

L2 U' L2 D' R2 D' F2 D' R2 B2 F' U2 L' D2 U B' F' U2 R B' D' 

y
F M' B' R' U' M Rw' F //LB (8)
R' U M' U R' U2 R2 U' M U M2 Rw' U' R //RB (14)
U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' //CMLL (8)
M U M U M U2 M' //LSE (7)

37 STM, 46 HTM

Next: L2 F' R' D' U2 L2 B F R' B2 F2 L' R' D U2 L' B2 L' U2 L


----------



## pewpewrawr (Jun 24, 2014)

mDiPalma said:


> Ok I get it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Isn't every method pretty much a variant of each other? You don't have to make sure that no other pieces are solved, but you also don't have to go out of your way to make sure that they are solved; the idea is to build the opposing 3x2x1 blocks as optimally as possible. I always get a good laugh out of your "roux" solves, but I really don't see what point you're trying to make...


----------



## AKOM (Jun 24, 2014)

mDiPalma said:


> As far as I can tell, Petrus is merely a variant of the Roux method.



Ok, i think that's a matter of opinion. In my opinion it's not.



> -Solve a 3x2x1 block and make sure that no other pieces are placed correctly on the cube.
> -Then solve a 3x2x1 block on the opposite side and make sure again that no other pieces are placed correctly.
> -Then solve the CMLL while still making sure not to solve any other pieces.


If its very obvious Ok, but you solve other pieces in purpose and every time. e.g in your way to solve you can't get LSE. So it's not a Roux example because nobody can study your LSE.



> -Then waste 20 htm solving a LSE case that I could have otherwise solved bit by bit along the way.


You don't waste (let's say 12 moves), because you have tos solve the pieces anyway and that cost moves in other states of the solve, exept it is obvious (and then it is OK)



> It's interesting to note that a Petrus 3x2x2 block includes a solved Roux 3x2x1.


Yes, but it cost more moves and therefore it is not how roux works



> Also that Petrus EO+F2L solves the exact same pieces as Roux's second block.


No, it doesn't. Roux second block doesn't solve EO.

So far for Petrus/Roux.

And again, your examples are good and i'll study it for getting better in FMC, so this is no offense.


BTW: there is the same similarity between heise and Petrus:
Petrus: 8.55/12.17/13.18
Heise: 10.56/15.68/16.65


----------



## TDM (Jun 24, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> Inspection: x2 y
> Cross: L R' U' R' B2 y' R' u R' u'
> F2l: y' U' R U R' U2 L' U' L
> U' R' U R F R' F' R
> ...


Doesn't work.


----------



## Petro Leum (Jun 24, 2014)

mDiPalma said:


> Ok I get it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol marry me


Spoiler



no homo


----------



## Renslay (Jun 24, 2014)

mDiPalma said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's like solving the cube with Thistlethwaite's method, then claiming a CFOP LL-skip.
Please don't be a troll.


----------



## AKOM (Jun 24, 2014)

Renslay said:


> That's like solving the cube with Thistlethwaite's method, then claiming a CFOP LL-skip.
> Please don't be a troll.


i'm a very lucky guy, every solve (with roux) i have a pll-skip.


----------



## mDiPalma (Jun 24, 2014)

AKOM said:


> If its very obvious Ok, but you solve other pieces in purpose and every time. e.g in your way to solve you can't get LSE. So it's not a Roux example because nobody can study your LSE.



If you are trying to solve a cube as efficiently as possible, wouldn't you TRY to minimize the amount of moves per individual step? Isn't 0 moves the lowest feasible moves I can get my LSE? Don't a lot of these efficient solves (in this thread) include skipped steps? Aren't we supposed to try to build XCrosses or use WV to skip OLL? Don't we all build F2L blocks during EOLine? Or solve CP during our solve to force a 2GLL?

For a specific method, there is nothing wrong with skipping a step or doing extra things per step, as long as I make sure I at least *directly* follow the procedure proposed by Roux himself. In step 1, I build the 3x2x1. In step 2, I build the opposite 3x2x1, and in step 3, I solve the relative position of the U-layer corners. I typically skip step 4. There are infinite ways to solve each step of the Roux method, and just because I happen to pick ones that lead to a 0 htm LSE, doesn't mean I'm not using the Roux method.



AKOM said:


> No, it doesn't. Roux second block doesn't solve EO.



You're right, but there are an infinite number of Roux second blocks that WILL result in a solved EO. I happened to pick one. It's not unlikely. I had infinity to pick from.



AKOM said:


> BTW: there is the same similarity between heise and Petrus:



Not exactly. Heise has a more strict "LL" scenario than Petrus. You could argue that all Heise solves are Petrus. But you cannot argue that all Petrus solves are Heise. That is why my Petrus records are faster than my Heise records.

tl;dr
I'm not trolling. I'm just trying to point out that there is a natural tendency for typical Roux solves to have a higher movecount than other methods (ZZ, Petrus, TFM), even when directly comparing my htm to your stm. If you want a more efficient LSE, well then you'd better influence it during the earlier steps. And if those "influences" happen to more closely follow the stepwise procedure of other blockbuilding methods, that just identifies what methods you should look to in order to improve your "pure" Roux.


----------



## mDiPalma (Jun 24, 2014)

U2 R' B R' U' D' F U L F' B2 R2 D' F2 U D2 L2 D F2 B2 L2

U R' L' F U2 F U2 R2 D' B // first block (10)
R F' U F R' U2 R * U2 R U' R U2 R // second block (13)
* = L' U R U' L U R' U' // CMLL (8-1)
U // LSE (1)

=31 htm

Yes, I did do my CMLL during my second block. It's _Roux of the Future_.

Hey, I didn't skip LSE this time! And I still got a good movecount!

Edit:


Spoiler



btw, If you can find a better spot for me to insert my CMLL, that would be awesome. I couldn't find any better cancellations, but that's because I'm bad at this commutator stuff.



Edit again: To whoever moved this from the Roux Example Solve thread to the regular Example Solve Thread, you'd better also attach a "next scramble," because I'm not going to do it.


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jun 24, 2014)

Scramble: L2 D B2 D' L2 U2 B2 D F2 L2 U' L D' F2 D2 R' B2 F L' U2 F2

x z D L2 D2 L F' U' S R' f' //xcross
R U' R' y' L' U' L //f2l2
d' L' U L R U' R' //f2l3
d R U R' U2 R U R2 D' R U2 R' D R //tripod+f2l4
U2 y' B' U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R B //LL

Next: D2 B2 D L2 U2 L2 R2 U R2 U' L2 R' U L' B2 L' D' F2 R F'


----------



## qaz (Jun 25, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> Next: D2 B2 D L2 U2 L2 R2 U R2 U' L2 R' U L' B2 L' D' F2 R F'



x2
B R' B2 r2 D' r' F r D
U R U R' U R U' R' U2 M r' U R
R U2 R' U' R U' R' F R U R' U' F'
U2 M' U M' U2 M' U M U2 M2 U' M U2 M' U

50 STM

next: R2 U R2 D2 U B2 D L2 U2 R2 U' B L2 U' L' R2 B' F' D' F2 U2


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 25, 2014)

mDiPalma said:


> U2 R' B R' U' D' F U L F' B2 R2 D' F2 U D2 L2 D F2 B2 L2
> 
> U R' L' F U2 F U2 R2 D' B // first block (10)
> R F' U F R' U2 R * U2 R U' R U2 R // second block (13)
> ...



What you are doing is Petrus, and your arguments are just playing devil's advocate. You are a great Petrus solver. Perhaps the best. I actually wish you'd put out learning materials on Petrus method, because it's where I'd like to go from Roux, especially for big cubes.

I don't think any of us would deny that Petrus dominates Roux in move count (the same way Roux dominates CFOP in movecount). But, someone needs to prove that the lower move count translates to faster solves, and until there's a sub-10 Petrus solver, I don't think the community will be convinced.

So you are proving that your "Roux" solves look great on paper in example games, are they actually faster than traditional Roux?


----------



## GarethBert11 (Jun 26, 2014)

qaz said:


> next: R2 U R2 D2 U B2 D L2 U2 R2 U' B L2 U' L' R2 B' F' D' F2 U2



x2 y' - Inspection
D L U L F' L' D2 - CROSS
U' R U R' y' R U R' - F2L 1
y' R U R' U' R U R' U' L' U L - F2L 2
y2 R U' R' U2 R U' R' - F2L 3
U L U L' - F2L 4
U' f R U R' U' f' - OLL
U R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' - PLL

58 Moves

Next: D2 L2 B2 U2 R2 F2 U2 L2 D' R2 U' R D' F2 D' B2 R' D2 B D' F'


----------



## Caff3in3fr33 (Jun 26, 2014)

Scramble: D2 L2 B2 U2 R2 F2 U2 L2 D' R2 U' R D' F2 D' B2 R' D2 B D' F'

B L2 D2 L B2 D - CROSS
B' R U' R' B - F2L 1
U R' U2 R F' U F - F2L 2
U y R U R' U y' L' U' L - F2L 3
U' R' U' R - F2L 4
R U R' U' R' F R F' y R U R' U R U2 R' - OLL
y' R' U R y R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 U - PLL

58 moves

Next: B' U' F' D' R' U D' F' B2 R' U B2 R2 L2 D' B2 U' L2 F2


----------



## maps600 (Jun 26, 2014)

Caff3in3fr33 said:


> Next: B' U' F' D' R' U D' F' B2 R' U B2 R2 L2 D' B2 U' L2 F2


x // inspection
E' B u' // Lsquare
U' r' U' R B' // Lblock [8/8]
U' r' U' R' U2 R' // Rsquare
U r' U' M2 U2 R U' R' // Rblock [14/22]
U R U2 r' F R' F' r U' R U' R' // CMLL [12/34]
U M' U' M' U2 M' U' M // EO
U M2' // UL + UR
U' M U2 M' // EP [14/48]

http://alg.cubing.net/?setup=B-_U-_...U_M2-_//_UL_&#2b;_UR
U-M_U2_M-_//_EP_[14/48]


48 STM

Next: R' B L F D F R2 D R' L2 D2 R2 F' L2 B U2 R2 D2 B2 D2


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 26, 2014)

maps600 said:


> Next: R' B L F D F R2 D R' L2 D2 R2 F' L2 B U2 R2 D2 B2 D2



y x
L' D' U' F' R U2 M2 U' x' // LB (8)
U' M2 Rw' U' R2 U' M2 U2 M U R' // SB (11)
U R U R' U R U L' U R' U' L // CMLL (12)
U2 M U' M' U' M U' M' U' M U2 M' U M2 U M2 U2 M2 // L6E (18) Total 49 STM 

Next: D B2 U R2 U' L2 U2 B2 U' R2 U' F' L2 R2 D2 R' D' F' U' F2 R'


----------



## porkynator (Jun 26, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> Next: D B2 U R2 U' L2 U2 B2 U' R2 U' F' L2 R2 D2 R' D' F' U' F2 R'



x2
F R2 Fw U Rw' S //FB and 2 SB pairs (6)
B U B' U2 Rw2 U Rw' U2 R' U R U2 R' //SB and CMLL (13)
U' M2 U2 M U2 M' U2 M' U' M U2 M //LSE (12)

Next scramble: R2 D2 L' F2 L U2 L B2 R D2 R2 U B' D2 R' B' L' R B2 F


----------



## CriticalCubing (Jun 26, 2014)

> R2 D2 L' F2 L U2 L B2 R D2 R2 U B' D2 R' B' L' R B2 F



Solve Here!
Sorry for inconvenience! 

Next: L2 B' F2 L2 U2 F2 L2 U2 R D2 F U' B' U2 L' U R' U


----------



## porkynator (Jun 26, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> Next: L2 B' F2 L2 U2 F2 L2 U2 R D2 F U' B' U2 L' U R' U


B' R F L'
U R L U R2 L'
U' B' U R' U' R
U2 B' U B U
L U L' U' B'
F2 L' U' L F2 R' D R' D' R2

Next scramble: R2 D L2 B2 D' F2 D' L2 R2 D F2 R B' L F2 R2 D F' L2 U2 L'


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 26, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> Next: L2 B' F2 L2 U2 F2 L2 U2 R D2 F U' B' U2 L' U R' U



x // inspection
B2 D' Rw' U Rw' U R' U R' U2 R U' B // LB+RB2x2 (13)
U2 M U R' // PseudoRB (4)
y' F' R D2 R' F U2 F' R D2 R' F y // CMLL (9)
U2 M' U M U2 M' U2 M U' // L6E (9)
L2 // Fix Pseudo Block (1)
// Total 36 STM

EDIT NINJA'd USE:


porkynator said:


> Next scramble: R2 D L2 B2 D' F2 D' L2 R2 D F2 R B' L F2 R2 D F' L2 U2 L'


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 26, 2014)

R2 D L2 B2 D' F2 D' L2 R2 D F2 R B' L F2 R2 D F' L2 U2 L'
x
F U D' R' D R'//cross
F' U2 F//f2l1
U L U' L2 U L//f2l2
U' L U' L' y' L U2 L'//f2l3
U2 L' U L U2 L' U L//f2l4
U' r U r' R U R' U' r U' r'//OLL
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U'//PLL

Next: B2 F' L' F2 L2 B2 F2 D L U2 F' U' B U2 L F' R D' B D' U B F2 L F2


----------



## porkynator (Jun 26, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Next: B2 F' L' F2 L2 B2 F2 D L U2 F' U' B U2 L F' R D' B D' U B F2 L F2



D F' R' B' L' //Almost 2x2x3 (5/5)
R D' F2 D //2x2x3 + pair (4/9)
F R2 F' //Pseudo F2L-1 (3/12)
M' U B U' B' M U' R' U2 R2 //All but 3 corners (10/22)
[B, U F' U'] //L3C (8/30)

Next scramble: R' F2 R2 U2 F2 R2 D2 R F2 R' D2 B L U' B U L F L D


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 26, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Next: B2 F' L' F2 L2 B2 F2 D L U2 F' U' B U2 L F' R D' B D' U B F2 L F2



x 
F D' M U2 R2 F
U R U M' U' R U2 Rw2 U R' U' Rw
U F R2 D R' U R D' R2' U' F'
M' U M' U2 M' U M U M2 U' M2 U M U2 M2 U2 M'
46 STM

NINJA'D



porkynator said:


> Next scramble: R' F2 R2 U2 F2 R2 D2 R F2 R' D2 B L U' B U L F L D


----------



## TDM (Jun 26, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> Inspection: x2 y2
> Cross: L F' D' M' x' B2 D2 (6)
> F2l: R' U R U y' L' U L (7)
> U' R' U' R U' d' R' U' R (9)
> ...


Doesn't work. Again. Check your solutions.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Jun 26, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> Inspection: x2 y2
> Cross: *L* F' D' M' x' B2 D2 (6) *(L should be L')*
> F2l: R' U R U y' L' U L (7)
> U' R' U' R U' d' R' U' R (9)
> ...


Thanks for notifying. Just missed the ' symbol! Silly me!





TDM said:


> Doesn't work. Again. Check your solutions.


Yeah from next time I will do it. Thank You


----------



## TDM (Jun 26, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> Yeah *from next time* I will do it. Thank You


Why from next time? Why not this time? Your 'corrected' solution does not work either.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Jun 26, 2014)

TDM said:


> Why from next time? Why not this time? Your 'corrected' solution does not work either.


Your wish is my command!
My cross notation was wrong so f2l got wrong so here is the corrected solve!


----------



## TDM (Jun 26, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> Your wish is my command!
> My cross notation was wrong so f2l got wrong so here is the corrected solve!


Thank you. Some suggestions:

R2 D2 L' F2 L U2 L B2 R D2 R2 U B' D2 R' B' L' R B2 F

x2 y2 // *z2*
L' F' D M' x' B2 D2 // *L' F' D M' D2 x' D2* (same thing, but avoiding B moves)
R' U R U y' L' U L
y' R' U' R U' R' U' R
y' L' U' L R U2 R' U' R U R' // *U2 L' U L U' R U R'* (as you take out the corner you just set up to an easier case)
y' R U2 R' U y L' U' U' L U L F' L' F // *U L U2 L2 U' L2 U' L'* (avoids rotations and still gives you 2 edges oriented. This one is an alg you have to learn, but it's as easy as insert the pair ignoring the back slot, and then inserting the back slot)
U' f R U R' U' f' / F' r U R' U' r' F R // *U2 r U2 R' U' R U' r'* (just like an antisune! A very easy OLL to learn)
x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 x' U2


----------



## CriticalCubing (Jun 26, 2014)

TDM said:


> Thank you. Some suggestions:
> 
> R2 D2 L' F2 L U2 L B2 R D2 R2 U B' D2 R' B' L' R B2 F
> 
> ...



Ohh! Thank You for you feedback. I didnt know my solves had so much flaws. Thank You for clearing them out. Do I need full OLL for sub 15? I want to get sub 15 ASAP!


----------



## kcl (Jun 26, 2014)

I'll start with a fresh scramble. 

D R' U' R D2 F L2 F2 B' U B2 U F2 U2 F2 R2 U2 L2 U' R2 
y2
R D' R' D R2 D U F' D// xcross
U2 R U' R2 U R // second pair
U R U2 R' U L U L'// Third pair 
U' R U R' U2 R U' R'//fourth pair
U' R' F R F' R' F R F'// OLLCP
M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 U'// EPLL

L U R2 B2 R' D F' B2 L' D F R2 B R2 U2 F' R2 F L2 F2 U2


----------



## TDM (Jun 26, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> Ohh! Thank You for you feedback. I didnt know my solves had so much flaws. Thank You for clearing them out. Do I need full OLL for sub 15? I want to get sub 15 ASAP!


They aren't flaws, they're just bits that could be improved. Think positively!  You definitely do not need full OLL for sub-15. I'm sub-15 and I only know the 30 or so easy cases; it sounds like a lot but if you can do the sexy move, sledgehammers and the 2-look OLL algs (which I assume you can) you should have no problem getting up to 30 OLLs.
E: using numbers from algdb.net, which I think are the same as the speedsolving wiki, here are some very easy OLLs if you can what I said above:


Spoiler



Red = sexy
Blue = sledgehammer
Green = one of the 2-look OLL algs, or something _very_ similar
There are some cancellations that can be done, but these just show you how easy it is to learn them.
Some cases (like 13) may be a bit harder to learn at first as they get quite far from just sexy/sledge/2LOLL, so learn them last. They're still quite easy though.

1. R U2 R' R' F R F' U2 R' F R F'
2. F R U R' U' F' f R U R' U' f'
3. f R U R' U' f' U' F R U R' U' F'
4. f R U R' U' f' U F R U R' U' F'
5. r' U2 R U R' U r
6. r U2 R' U' R U' r'
7. r U R' U R U2 r'
8. r' U' R U' R' U2 r
9. R U R' U' R' F R F' F R U R' U' F'
10. R U R' U R' F R F' R U2 R' (the sune is split up, but it's still a sune)
11. r U R' U R' F R F' R U2 r' (pretty much the same alg as 10)
12. F R U R' U' F' U F R U R' U' F'
13. F U R U' R' F' F R' F' R U R U' R' (inverse of 9)
17. R U R' U R' F R F' U2 R' F R F'
18. r U R' U R U2 r' r' U' R U' R' U2 r
19. r' U2 R U R' U r r U2 R' U' R U' r'
21-27 are 2LOLL
30. F U R U2 R' U' R U2 R' U' F' (they're... almost sexy moves? )
31. S' L' U' L U L F' L' f
32. S R U R' U' R' F R f'
33. R U R' U' R' F R F'
35. R U2 R' R' F R F' R U2 R'
37. F R U' R' U' R U R' F' (first half of Y perm / second half of T perm)
41. R U R' U R U2 R' F R U R' U' F'
42. R' U' R U' R' U2 R F R U R' U' F'
43. f' L' U' L U f
44. f R U R' U' f'
45. F R U R' U' F'
46. R' U' R' F R F' U R
47. F' L' U' L U L' U' L U F
48. F R U R' U' R U R' U' F'
51. f R U R' U' R U R' U' f'
53. F R U R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'
54. F R U R' U' F' f R U R' U' R U R' U' f'


Sorry for overloading you with algs  Don't learn them all at once: make sure you are comfortable with each case before moving on to the next one. Also, don't learn them in order: learn the easy ones first, they are all just as common as each other. Except a few but that isn't important  Once you've done these you will have learned 40 algs, which is most of OLL.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jun 26, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> I'll start with a fresh scramble.
> 
> D R' U' R D2 F L2 F2 B' U B2 U F2 U2 F2 R2 U2 L2 U' R2
> y2
> ...



F' U R' F U F' (6/6)
y' L U' L' U' L2 d' R' U' R U B L' B' L (14/20)
y L' U L U L' U L U' F U F' L' U' B' U B L (17/37)
y' R' U' R B2 D L' U L U' L D' B2 U (13/50)

Next: L' R2 D F2 D U R' L' B' L F' U L D2 F' L R2 B2 R2 B' U R2 B R U'


----------



## qaz (Jun 27, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> Next: L' R2 D F2 D U R' L' B' L F' U L D2 F' L R2 B2 R2 B' U R2 B R U'



x2 y'
L2 D R' U' B D L //almost xx-cross
U L U' L' U L U L' //third pair
R U' M2 U R' U' M U2 M //f2l
U F (R U R' U')2 F' //oll
U2 R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U2 //pll

next: U' L2 U L2 U' B2 D2 L2 U L2 U2 B' D' L' B2 D2 F' L' D' F R'


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jun 27, 2014)

qaz said:


> next: U' L2 U L2 U' B2 D2 L2 U L2 U2 B' D' L' B2 D2 F' L' D' F R'



x'
L U' R B L U F2 U' F *//* *Xcross* *//* 9/9
U' L U' L' F U F' *//* *F2L #2* *// *7/16
R' U2 R d' R U R' *//* *F2L #3* *//* 7/23
U2 R' U' R U' R B' R' B *//** ZBLS* *//* 9/32
R' U' R U' L U' R' U L' U2 R *//* *ZBLL* *//* 11/43
U //* AUF* // 1/44

44 moves 

Next: *F D2 F R2 B U2 F' R2 B' L2 D2 R B F L R2 B U R D U'*


----------



## Brest (Jun 27, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> Next: F D2 F R2 B U2 F' R2 B' L2 D2 R B F L R2 B U R D U'



y x2
U' F R' L D2 F
U L' R2' F R F'
R2 U L2
U L' U' L U2 L'
U2 R'
y F U R U' R' U R U' R' F' U R U R' U R U2 R'

Next: U2 F D2 B2 L2 F U2 F D2 U2 R2 F' L2 R' B U2 F' D U R


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jun 27, 2014)

Brest said:


> Next: U2 F D2 B2 L2 F U2 F D2 U2 R2 F' L2 R' B U2 F' D U R



x2
U' R' D' R2' F x' // *Cross* // 5/5
U L' U2 R' F R F' //* F2L #1* // 7/12
R' U2 R // *F2L #2* // 3/15
U L F U F' // *F2L #3* // 5/20
y2 F2 L F L2 U2 L F // *ZBLS* // 7/27
U R U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R U R' U R U2 R' // *ZBLL* // 16/43

Next:* R2 D' R2 D L2 D' U' L2 U' R2 F2 R D R B L D2 R D' U2 R'*


----------



## porkynator (Jun 27, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> Next:* R2 D' R2 D L2 D' U' L2 U' R2 F2 R D R B L D2 R D' U2 R'*



U' R U' Lw2 Uw' //2x2x2 (5/5)
L2 F //XXCross -1 move (2/7)
Dw' L' U2 L B //F2L-1 (5/12)
M' U' M U2 M' U' M //Inserted edges cycle (7/19)
L' U' L U' //All but 3 corners (and 3 edges) (4/23)
Rw U R' U' L' U R U' //3c (8/31)

Next scramble: R F2 D2 B U2 D' F L2 D R U2 D2 F2 L' F2 R' L2 F2 L2 U2


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jun 27, 2014)

porkynator said:


> Next scramble: *R F2 D2 B U2 D' F L2 D R U2 D2 F2 L' F2 R' L2 F2 L2 U2*



x2
L2 F' L2 R B' *// **Cross* *//* 5/5
U2 R' U' R* // **F2L #1** //* 4/9
U' R U R' y U' R' U' L' U L U' R *//* *F2L #2&3** //* 12/21
B' U R' U2 R B *//* *ZBLS **//* 6/27
L' U2 L U2' R U2' L' U2 R' L U' R U' R'* //* *ZBLL* *//* 14/41
U' *//* *AUF* *//* 1/42


Next: L2 B' U2 R L2 U B' U' D2 L' U2 D L2 F2 U F2 L2 B2 L2 D'


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jun 27, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> Next: *L2 B' U2 R L2 U B' U' D2 L' U2 D L2 F2 U F2 L2 B2 L2 D'*



x2 y'
R' D' L R D *//* *Cross* *//* 5/5
R U R' U2 L' U' L *//* *F2L #1* *//* 7/12
D B' U B D' *//* *F2L #2 **//* 5/17
R U R2' U' R2 B' R' B *//** F2L #3* *//* 8/25
F' L' B' U' B U' L U' F *//* *ZBLS* *//* 9/34
R' U' R U' R' U2 R *//* *Easiest ZBLL ever* *//* 7/41

Next: B2 R2 D' R2 F2 R2 D2 B2 U' B2 R U2 L D U2 R2 D2 B D L' B


----------



## CriticalCubing (Jun 27, 2014)

x2 y'
D' L2 F' L' D' R' F R D'
U2 R' U' R U' R' U' R
y' R' U2' R2 U R' U' L' U2 L U' L' U L
y U' R U' R' U R U' R'
y' d R' U' R U' R' U' R
U f R U R' U' f' U R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R'
A perm (U2)

Next: F2 L2 D F2 D' F2 R2 D' U' L2 U R' D' U2 F2 R B' U F2 R2
Hope I did it correctly


----------



## TDM (Jun 27, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> Hope I did it correctly


Almost!


----------



## qaz (Jun 28, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> x2 y'
> D' L2 F' L' D' R' F R D'
> U2 R' U' R U' R' U' R
> y' R' U2' R2 U R' U' L' U2 L U' L' U L
> ...


x2
R2 D' F L2 D2 F2
U L U' L2 U L
D' R' U2 R D
U R' U' R
U2 R U R' U2 R U' R' U2 R U2 R'
M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2 U

41 STM

next: B2 D2 F' D2 F' R2 F2 R2 F' L2 D' R' D2 R B' D' L U F2 R'


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jun 28, 2014)

qaz said:


> next: B2 D2 F' D2 F' R2 F2 R2 F' L2 D' R' D2 R B' D' L U F2 R'



y'
F' D2 L' U L U2 R' U R'
y L F' L' R' U R U R' U' L F L' U R' U R U' R' U2 R 
y l' U' L U R U' r' F
y' U' M' U M' U2 M U2 M U M2 U2 M2
49 STM

Next: R D2 B' R2 F2 L R' B' F2 U2 D F2 U' F' D2 L' D' R' B U' B' L D' F' D


----------



## darkstorm125 (Jun 28, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> Next: R D2 B' R2 F2 L R' B' F2 U2 D F2 U' F' D2 L' D' R' B U' B' L D' F' D



y2
D U' F' L R' F R2 y2 R U R' F R' F' R D2 / X-cross 
U' R' U R U' R' U R / pair 2
d' R' U' R U R' U' R / pair 3
d2 R2 U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R' / pair 4
U R U R' F' U' F U R' U' R U R U2 R' U' R' U R U/ OLL + PLL


Next: L2 R B2 R' U L F L2 D U L2 R' D' U' B F L U R2 D' U' R B' F2 D'


----------



## Bindedsa (Jun 28, 2014)

darkstorm125 said:


> Next: L2 R B2 R' U L F L2 D U L2 R' D' U' B F L U R2 D' U' R B' F2 D'



z2
F r' F r y R U F' R U R' U R U' R' U u R2 // XXcross
L' U L U' R U R' // F2L-3
y' R U' R' U F' r' F2 r U F U // F2L-4 / LL 

Next: L' B U R2 F' R' L2 B' U' D' F' U2 L2 F' R2 B U2 L2 U2 D2 F


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 28, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Next: L' B U R2 F' R' L2 B' U' D' F' U2 L2 F' R2 B U2 L2 U2 D2 F



x R2 F R y' U' R' F R//cross
U' R' U2 R U2 R' U R//f2l1
L U L'//f2l2
U' R U' R' F U2 F'//f2l3
R U R' U F' L' U' L F//VHLS
L' U2 L U L' U L//OLL
R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L//PLL
Next:
F2 U R2 B' F2 L R B' R D U B' F' D U B2 F2 L2 F2 D' U' B2 R' B' L2 D2


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jun 28, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Next: F2 U R2 B' F2 L R B' R D U B' F' D U B2 F2 L2 F2 D' U' B2 R' B' L2 D2



z2
U' M' U l x' //cross
U2 R U' B r' U' M' //f2l1
F U F' R' U2 R //f2l2
U2 y' R U R' //f2l3
R' U2 R U R' U2 R //f2l4
U' R U R' U' R' F R F' //oll
alg.cubing.net

next: B R2 D2 L2 D2 F' L2 F' D2 F2 U2 L' R' F U' L2 R' F U' B2 R2


----------



## porkynator (Jun 28, 2014)

F2 D B R //2x2x2 (4)
L' U2 F L2 //2x2x3 (4)
R' F R L F' L' F //F2L -2 pieces + EO (7)
D U R U R' D' //F2L (6)
R U R' U R U' R' U R U2 //COLL -1 move (10)
R U S' U2 S U R2 //EPLL (7)

Next scramble: U' F' L U2 F2 R2 F L2 F L U2 B2 U F2 U' L2 F2 U L2 F2 D


----------



## qaz (Jun 28, 2014)

porkynator said:


> F2 D B R //2x2x2 (4)
> L' U2 F L2 //2x2x3 (4)
> R' F R L F' L' F //F2L -2 pieces + EO (7)
> D U R U R' D' //F2L (6)
> ...



x2 U' B D2 U' R' F L D
U2 R2 U' L U2 L2
U R
L' U R U R'
U L' U' L' U' L' U L U L
U2 R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R'

41 STM

next: L' F U D' F' U F' B L' U' D2 R2 B2 L2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U' L2


----------



## PJKCuber (Jun 28, 2014)

qaz said:


> next: L' F U D' F' U F' B L' U' D2 R2 B2 L2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U' L2


x//inspection
D' F D L// Cross (4)
R' U2 R F' U' F'// 1st Pair(6)
R U R' U2' R U2 R' L U' L //2nd Pair(10)
R' U' R U2 F' U2 F U' F' U F// 3rd Pair(11)
y' R U R' F' U2 F U' R U R'(10)
U2 f R U R' U' f' R U R’ U R U2 R’ U//2LOLL
U2 x' [(R U' R') D (R U R')] u2 [(R' U R) D (R' U' R)] R2 U (R U R' U') (R' U') (R' U R') //2LPLL


----------



## cowabunga (Jun 28, 2014)

qaz said:


> next: L' F U D' F' U F' B L' U' D2 R2 B2 L2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U' L2


x2
D' R L' B2 U B' L' D //XXcross
U L' U' L R U R' //F2L-3
U2 L' U L y' U R U2 R' U2 [R U' R' //F2L+OLL
R U R'] y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 U2 //PLL


Next: R U2 L U2 B2 D2 U2 R B2 R F U R' B2 U L' B D2 R'


----------



## qaz (Jun 28, 2014)

x2 y'
R F D U2 B' L' D' //eo-line
R U R U R' //square
U R' U' L' U2 L U L //square
R U R' //block
U L U2 L' U' L U L' //block
F (R U R' U')3 F' U' //zbll

46 moves

next: F2 R2 F2 U B2 U' B2 L2 D2 R2 D F D L' B' L F L' D2 R' U


----------



## Attila (Jun 29, 2014)

qaz said:


> next: F2 R2 F2 U B2 U' B2 L2 D2 R2 D F D L' B' L F L' D2 R' U


F2 D U' R' B L2 R U2 D' L'
D2 L2 B2 U R2
U' F2 D' F U D' L2 U2 D2 R U F2 U D' R2 D

next: L2 D' R2 D2 U' F2 L2 D2 L2 U R F' R2 D B' U L' F L B2 L2


----------



## Bindedsa (Jun 29, 2014)

Attila said:


> next: L2 D' R2 D2 U' F2 L2 D2 L2 U R F' R2 D B' U L' F L B2 L2



z2 y
F R2 L F E B2 M' U' M U2 S' z // XXcross (11/11)
U R U' R2 U2 R2 U R' U2 R U' R' U R U' R2 F' U' F U R U' // F2L 3 & 4 (22/33)


----------



## Jones (Jun 29, 2014)

Attila said:


> next: L2 D' R2 D2 U' F2 L2 D2 L2 U R F' R2 D B' U L' F L B2 L2



No new scramble by Bindedsa so redo previous scramble

F' L U R U' R y R2 *//Cross*
U' L' U' L d U R U' R' *// F2L 1*
y' R U R' U2 y' R U' R' *// F2L 2*
d' R U R' *// F2L 3*
L U' L' U L U L'* // F2L 4*
F R U R' U' F' U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R* // OLL*
R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2* // PLL*

*Next: *R2 F2 R2 D2 F2 D' L2 D L2 U2 B2 F D' R2 D2 U' B L U2 R2 D'


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jun 29, 2014)

Attila said:


> next: L2 D' R2 D2 U' F2 L2 D2 L2 U R F' R2 D B' U L' F L B2 L2



x' y
L F' R' U' D' L2 // *Cross* // 6/6
R U L U L' //* F2L #1 *// 5/11
U2 R' L' U' L U y R U R' //* F2L#2* // 9/20
U' L' U L U L' U' L // *F2L #3* // 8/28
B' F' L' U' L U F B // *ZBLS* // 8/36
R U' L U L' U' R' U2 L U R U L' U R' // *ZBLL* // 15/51
U //* AUF *// 1/52

Next: F D R' B2 D F R' U2 B2 D' R L F2 D2 R D2 R2 F2 B2 L' D2

EDIT: Ninja'd


----------



## porkynator (Jun 29, 2014)

Jones said:


> *Next: *R2 F2 R2 D2 F2 D' L2 D L2 U2 B2 F D' R2 D2 U' B L U2 R2 D'



E' M' S' x' y2
[D, B' U2 B]
[M U: [M', U2]]
[R' E R, D2]
[L': [S', L2]]
[M U': [M, U2]]
[U': M B M B M B2 M' B M' B M' B2]



Lazy Einstein said:


> Next: F D R' B2 D F R' U2 B2 D' R L F2 D2 R D2 R2 F2 B2 L' D2



U D' L' R2 F //EO
D L D' //2x2x2
R' U R' F2 U L' R U2 //Right block
R U2 L U2 //All but 5 corners
[L2, U R U']
[L, F R F']

Next scramble: L F2 L2 U2 F2 U2 F2 U2 R B2 R2 D L2 B' F' U' L2 U' R2 U R


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 29, 2014)

porkynator said:


> E' M' S' x' y2
> [D, B' U2 B]
> [M U: [M', U2]]
> [R' E R, D2]
> ...



What kind of solve is that?!


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 29, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> What kind of solve is that?!



Is it commutators?


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 29, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> Is it commutators?



I had no idea what was happening in the solve...


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jun 29, 2014)

porkynator said:


> E' M' S' x' y2
> [D, B' U2 B]
> [M U: [M', U2]]
> [R' E R, D2]
> ...



I never understood the use of brackets like that.

The animation is pretty intense. I am guessing BLD?


----------



## porkynator (Jun 29, 2014)

The first 3 moves solve centers (after these moves corners are almost solved), then it's like a BLD solve with awkward moves because I didn't want to write rotations.

Edit:


Lazy Einstein said:


> I never understood the use of brackets like that.


http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/Commutators_and_Conjugates


----------



## qaz (Jun 29, 2014)

porkynator said:


> E' M' S' x' y2
> [D, B' U2 B]
> [M U: [M', U2]]
> [R' E R, D2]
> ...



U2 R' U' R2 U' R' //2x2x2
L D F2 D' L F2 //2x2x3
(F) L2 F' L D2 F' B D' B' //F2L-3
R' D' R //EO
D2 F D F' D F D (F') //F2L-4
(F D) F' D F D2 F' D2 //LL

36 moves

next: D2 R' F' U' R' L' D' F U2 R U B2 U D F2 B2 D' L2 D' R2


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jun 29, 2014)

qaz said:


> next: D2 R' F' U' R' L' D' F U2 R U B2 U D F2 B2 D' L2 D' R2



x
R B' F' L F' D2 // *Cross* // 6/6
U' R' U2 R U L U F' L' F // *Multi-slot F2L #1&#2* // 10/16
R' U R2 U' R' // *F2L #3 *// 5/21
U' y R U' R' F' L' U2 L U' F // *ZBLS* // 10/31
U2 R U R' D R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2' R2 D' R U2' R' // *ZBLL* // 16/47
U // *AUF* // 1/48

Next: B2 R' B2 L B2 U2 R' D2 R F2 R D L F' R' B' R D2 R' U


----------



## porkynator (Jun 29, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> Next: B2 R' B2 L B2 U2 R' D2 R F2 R D L F' R' B' R D2 R' U



Lw D' F' Rw' B //2x2x2 (5/5)
Rw U Rw' U' F' L2 F2 L' F //F2L-1 (9/14)
L U2 L' U2 L U' L' //F2L (7/21)
U M Fw2 R D R' Fw2 R D' R D R Rw //LL (setup + J perm) (13/34)

Next: U L2 B2 D2 R2 B2 D' L2 F2 L2 D2 L B L' U B L' F' L' B2 D


----------



## qaz (Jun 29, 2014)

porkynator said:


> Lw D' F' Rw' B //2x2x2 (5/5)
> Rw U Rw' U' F' L2 F2 L' F //F2L-1 (9/14)
> L U2 L' U2 L U' L' //F2L (7/21)
> U M Fw2 R D R' Fw2 R D' R D R Rw //LL (setup + J perm) (13/34)
> ...


y'
R F' R2 D2 R2 L U' L' F' U F D //xx-cross
U' R U2 R' //F2L-3
U F U F' U L' U' L2 F' L' F //F2L-4 + block
U2 R' F' U' F U' R B L F U2 F' L' B' U' //tripod LL

42 moves

next: F' D2 R2 U2 D2 B' D' L' U D' F' R2 F U2 R2 D2 R2 F2 B


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jun 29, 2014)

qaz said:


> next: F' D2 R2 U2 D2 B' D' L' U D' F' R2 F U2 R2 D2 R2 F2 B



z //inspection
F2 D2 R U' R //cross+f2l1 setup
U2 R' U R //f2l1
y' R' U' R' U2 R' U' R U' R2 //f2l2+3
U' R' F' R U2 M' U' M //vh
L' U2 L U L' U L //oll
U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' //pll
alg.cubing.net

next: R' U B' U R2 F U R' F L' B' L2 B2 U2 D2 R2 B' U2 B' R2 L2


----------



## DavidCip86 (Jun 29, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> next: R' U B' U R2 F U R' F L' B' L2 B2 U2 D2 R2 B' U2 B' R2 L2


z2 x
M' D2 F'
U' R U' R' L' U L 
y U R' U' R U R' U' R
U' L' U L R U' R' 
L' U L U2 y' R U R' 
F R U R' U' F'
U R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R U2

Next: U2 B2 R2 D' R2 U' L2 U B2 F2 L' U' B R2 D' U' L' F U' R2 U2


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jun 30, 2014)

DavidCip86 said:


> Next: U2 B2 R2 D' R2 U' L2 U B2 F2 L' U' B R2 D' U' L' F U' R2 U2



First solve of the day:

y //Inspection
D' R' D R' F2 //Cross
U2 R U' R' U2 R U' R' //F2L1
U' L' U L y' U' L' U L //F2L2
L U L' U R U R' y R' U' R //F2l3
y' R U R' U' R U R' U //F2L4
R' F R U R' U' F' U R // OLL
U M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 U' //PLL

Next: L' B L' F B' U' R' L' D B' D' F2 U2 B2 U' L2 U R2 U L2


----------



## darkstorm125 (Jun 30, 2014)

SolveThatCube said:


> Next: L' B L' F B' U' R' L' D B' D' F2 U2 B2 U' L2 U R2 U L2



z2
D L y U R' F D / cross
R' U2 R2 U R' / F2L 1
U R' U R U' R' U' R / F2l 2
U2 l U L' U' M' / F2L 3
U' L' U2 L U L' U' L / F2L 4 + OLL skip
U F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' / PLL
U2 / adjust

Next : L R' B2 D' R U' B2 L2 D2 B' R F2 D L2 U R B' U' F2 L2 F' D F2 U2 B'


----------



## Brest (Jun 30, 2014)

SolveThatCube said:


> Next: L' B L' F B' U' R' L' D B' D' F2 U2 B2 U' L2 U R2 U L2



L2 R D' F R2' U2 R
y L' U' L
U L R2 B' R' B R'
U2 R' U R U' L'
U2 R' U' R' D' r U r' D R2
R U2 R D R' U2 R D' R2



darkstorm125 said:


> Next : L R' B2 D' R U' B2 L2 D2 B' R F2 D L2 U R B' U' F2 L2 F' D F2 U2 B'



x2 y
D2 R D L' D R u' R' u2 R2
y R' U' R U' R' U' R
d' L U L'
U' F U' R U2 R' F'
R' U' R U' R' U R U' R U R2' U R2 U2 R' U'

Next: R2 D2 L D2 U2 F2 R' F2 R' D2 R B2 F' R U2 R' F D' R2 F U


----------



## ottozing (Jun 30, 2014)

R2 D2 L D2 U2 F2 R' F2 R' D2 R B2 F' R U2 R' F D' R2 F U 

z y2
U R2' F R D2 R' F R2 D (2x2x3)
x U R2 U' z' U r' U x U2 L2 U L' (Setup)
U' L' U y' L' U' L2 F L' U' L' U L U' (Finish)

Tried to FMC this earlier but couldn't get anything nice further than the 2x2x3. Came back and spent a few mins doing random **** and I get a 32...

Next - U L2 B2 L2 U B2 U' F2 U' R2 U2 B R U' L B2 U L F L R


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jun 30, 2014)

ottozing said:


> Next - U L2 B2 L2 U B2 U' F2 U' R2 U2 B R U' L B2 U L F L R



y //inspection
r' D R U x' D' R' D //cross
R' U2 R L' U L //f2l1
L U2 L' d' L' U' L //f2l2
R U R' y U2 L' U L //f2l3
U' R U' R' U2 R U R' U' R U R' //f2l4+block
U' R' D R2 D' R' D R2 U R D' R' U' R U R U' R' //LL

next: R2 B2 L2 F2 D2 L2 R2 F L2 B' R2 D' L2 B U' F2 L' U' F2 D F2


----------



## ottozing (Jun 30, 2014)

Used IF because lazy and I suck at insertions

R2 B2 L2 F2 D2 L2 R2 F L2 B' R2 D' L2 B U' F2 L' U' F2 D F2 

U2 D2 F2 L U' L' F2 B2 D F' B
Switch
F D F2 B R2 F B' R' D2 R D

Skeleton = U2 D2 F2 L U' L' B2 [@1] F2 D F' B D' R' D2 R B F' R2 B' F2 D' F'
Insert at @1: F2 B' D F' D' B D F D' F2
After the 1st insertion: U2 D2 F2 L U' L' B F2 D F' D' B D B D' R' D2 R F' [@2] B R2 B' F2 D' F'
Insert at @2: F R F' R' B R F R' F' B'
Fewest moves: 30. 12 moves cancelled
The final solution: U2 D2 F2 L U' L' B F2 D F' D' B D B D' R' D2 R2 F' R' B R F R' F' R2 B' F2 D' F'

Neat

Next - L U' R F' L' F2 D' L D L F' B2 L2 U2 D2 B' D2 B U2 B


----------



## darkstorm125 (Jun 30, 2014)

ottozing said:


> Next - L U' R F' L' F2 D' L D L F' B2 L2 U2 D2 B' D2 B U2 B



x2
D2 U' R' F L' D' / cross
U L U' L' / F2L 1
U R U' R' U R U' R' / F2L 2
L' U2 L R' U R U' R' U R / F2L 3
y' U' R U R' U2 F' U2 F R U' R' / F2L 4 + OLL skip
M2 u M' u2 M' u M2 U2 / PLL
OLL skip again

Next : R D2 F2 R2 F' R' F' U' F2 B2 D' B2 D2 F B2 R' U2 B U2 R L B L R2 F2


----------



## DavidCip86 (Jun 30, 2014)

darkstorm125 said:


> Next : R D2 F2 R2 F' R' F' U' F2 B2 D' B2 D2 F B2 R' U2 B U2 R L B L R2 F2



z2 y' 
R' u L R' D R' D
U L U' L' U' y' L U' L' 
R' U' R U R' U' R
U' R U R' U R U R' 
U y' R U' R' U R U' R' 
U2 r' U r2 U' r2 U' r2 U r' 
R' U R U' R' F' U' F R U R' F R' F' R U' R

Next: U' B L2 F' B2 R F' U L' B' U2 B L2 U2 B2 L2 D2 F D2 L2


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jul 1, 2014)

DavidCip86 said:


> Next: U' B L2 F' B2 R F' U L' B' U2 B L2 U2 B2 L2 D2 F D2 L2



x
R D F U' R2 D2* // Cross //* 6/6
R U' R' y L U2 L' *// F2L #1 //* 6/12
R U' R' U R U R' *// F2L #2 //* 6/19
U' R' U R *// F2L #3 //* 4/23
L' U L U' F R U R' F' *// ZBLS //* 9/32
R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R *// OLL //* 9/41
M2 U' M2 U2' M2 U' M2 *// PLL //* 7/48
U *// AUF //* 1/49

Next: *F2 U2 L D2 U2 L' R' F2 R F' L' U L F2 D' B L2 D R2*

EDIT: Fixed


----------



## CriticalCubing (Jul 1, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> x
> R D F U' R2 D2* // Cross //* 6/6
> R U R' y L U2 L' *// F2L #1 //* 6/12
> R U' R' U R U R' *// F2L #2 //* 6/19
> ...


Dosent Work!

x2 y
F2 R' U R' D F U' L2 D2 //Bad Cross
L' U2 L2 U L'// F2L 1
R U2 R' U' y L U L'// F2L 2
yL' U' L U d L' U' L// F2L 3
U R U2 R' U2' R U R'// F2L 4
U2 f R U R' U' f' U' R U R' U R U2 R' //OLL
x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R f'// PLL
Check here!

Next! B2 L2 D2 R2 D' B2 F2 L2 B2 U B2 L D B U2 R' B' U2 L U F'


----------



## darkstorm125 (Jul 1, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> Next! B2 L2 D2 R2 D' B2 F2 L2 B2 U B2 L D B U2 R' B' U2 L U F'



y' D2 R' F2 U r' U2 r U R U' R' U' R' U R u2 // XX-cross
y' U2 R U' R' U R' U' R2 U2 R' // F2L 3+4
U' f R U R' U' y l' F R U R' U' F' // OLL
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PLL

Next : F' U' B' U B2 U' B' U F' D2 L2 U' D2 F2 R2 L2 B D F R2 D' R D B F'


----------



## CubeBird (Jul 1, 2014)

darkstorm125 said:


> Next : F' U' B' U B2 U' B' U F' D2 L2 U' D2 F2 R2 L2 B D F R2 D' R D B F'



x
U F2 R D L2 D2 
U2 L' U L U2 L' U L
U R U' R'
y R' U R U2 R' U R
U2 R U' R' U R U R'
U f R U R' U' f' U2 F' r U R' U' r' F R
y R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 

Next: D R2 U B' D F2 L F' R B D R2 D L' B' R L2 B' U2 B R' L' U2 F' L2


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 1, 2014)

ottozing said:


> Next - L U' R F' L' F2 D' L D L F' B2 L2 U2 D2 B' D2 B U2 B


x2 z
D L y U L' U L U r U' r'//xcross
U' R' U R U' R' U' R//f2l2
R U R' U2 R U R'//f2l3
L U' L' U L U' L' U2 x' U' R' F' R U x//F2l4 +VHLS
R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R'//OLL
U2 R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U'//PLL

Next: D2 L2 D' U2 L2 R2 U' R F L2 R' D2 L R' D U2 B L D' B R' B F D'


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jul 1, 2014)

CubeBird said:


> Next: D R2 U B' D F2 L F' R B D R2 D L' B' R L2 B' U2 B R' L' U2 F' L2



x
R' F2 U' B' L2 *// Cross //* 5/5
U L' U L2 U' L' *// F2L #1 //* 5/11
U F' U' F y R U R' *// F2L #2 //* 7/18
L U' L' U' L U2 L' *// F2L #3 //* 7/25
L' U' L2 F' L' F *// F2L #4 // *6/ 31
r' U2 R U R' U r *// OLL //* 7/38
U M U' M2 U' M2 U' M' U2 M2 *// EPLL // *10/48
U *// AUF //* 1/49

Next: D B R2 F2 D' L B' D' R' L2 U' L2 U2 D' F2 B2 D R2 L2


----------



## maps600 (Jul 1, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> Next: D B R2 F2 D' L B' D' R' L2 U' L2 U2 D' F2 B2 D R2 L2



x // inspection
D2 r' F // L square
U' R U' B // L block [7/7]
r' U R U R U2 M' U' M r' U' R // R square
U R U2 R' U' R U2 // R block [19/26]
R' U R U2 R' // CMLL [5/31]
U' M' U M' U M U M // EO
U' M2 U' // UL UR
u2 M' u2 M // EP [15/46]

46 STM

http://alg.cubing.net/?setup=D_B_R2...O
U-_M2-_U-_//_UL_UR
u2_M-_u2_M_//_EP_[15/46]

Next: D2 L2 U' F2 U2 R2 B2 D2 R2 F2 U2 L U B D2 B' D' F2 R D' R'


----------



## DavidCip86 (Jul 1, 2014)

maps600 said:


> Next: D2 L2 U' F2 U2 R2 B2 D2 R2 F2 U2 L U B D2 B' D' F2 R D' R'


z2 y'
D' M2 F' 
R' U2 R U' y' R' U R 
U2 L' U2 L U2 L' U L 
y U2 R' U2 R U' R' U R 
L' U' L U2 L' U L U' L' U' L
U' R U2 R' U2 R' F R F' 
R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 U'

http://alg.cubing.net/?setup=
_D2_L..._F_R_F-_
R_U_R-_y-_R2_u-_R_U-_R-_U_R-_u_R2_U-

Next: R' U' L F L U2 D B' L' F' U2 R2 B2 U R2 U2 L2 B2 U' R2 U2


----------



## Ulbert (Jul 1, 2014)

DavidCip86 said:


> Next: R' U' L F L U2 D B' L' F' U2 R2 B2 U R2 U2 L2 B2 U' R2 U2



x2 // Inspection
U D L R' F' D // Cross
L' U' L // F2L-1
y U2 L' U' L U' L' U L // F2L-2
R' U2 R U2 R U R' Dw R' U' R // F2L-3
U' L U2 L' U2 L U L' U L U L' // F2L-4
U S R U R' U' R' F R Fw' // OLL
U y R2 Uw R' U R' U' R Uw' R2 y' R' U R // PLL

This solve was just so awful... I don't even want to talk about it...

Next: R' U2 R U2 B2 U2 R B2 L2 F R U' F' L2 B L F2 R2 U' F'


----------



## TDM (Jul 1, 2014)

Ulbert said:


> R' U2 R U2 B2 U2 R B2 L2 F R U' F' L2 B L F2 R2 U' F'



x2 // Inspection
R D' B L D // EOLine (5/5)
L' U R2 L U' L' // F2L-1 (6/11)
R' U R U' R U R' // F2L-22 (7/18)
U2 R' U M F M' // F2L-3 (6/24)
U' R U R' U2 R U R' U' R // F2L-4 (10/34)
L U L' U L U2 L' // Random sune that gave me a 2GLL I knew (7/41)
U2 y R U2 R' U' R U' R2 U2 R U R' U R // 2GLL (14/55)

Next: D2 L' F2 R' B2 U2 R' B2 R2 D2 L D R' B2 L D' R D2 B2 F D


----------



## Phillip1847 (Jul 2, 2014)

x2
D' R' B2 D F
y R' U2 R
U L' U L y' U R' U' R
y' U2 R' U' R U R' U' R
U F' U' F
R' F' U' F U R
M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2
41 STM, if optimal U perm 43 HTM
The beginning was easy, the next pairs were tough, LL was cool lol

D2 R D2 L D2 F2 R' U2 L F2 L2 F' D' B' L B2 F D2 L' D'


----------



## darkstorm125 (Jul 2, 2014)

Phillip1847 said:


> D2 R D2 L D2 F2 R' U2 L F2 L2 F' D' B' L B2 F D2 L' D'



z2
U r U' D R' D x' U R' U' R' // X-cross
d' L U' L' U2 L U' L' // F2L 2
U R' U' R y U' L' U L // F2L 3 
R U R2' F R F' // F2L 4
f R U R' U' f' U' R U R' U R U2 R' // OLL
l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 // PLL

Next : B2 U F R' U L2 B' F' L2 D F R' U L R2 F' L2 R' U R2 D L2 R' D2 R2


----------



## DeeDubb (Jul 2, 2014)

darkstorm125 said:


> Next : B2 U F R' U L2 B' F' L2 D F R' U L R2 F' L2 R' U R2 D L2 R' D2 R2



y' x
L2 D2 // 2x2
M2 U2 L' U x' // FB (6)
U' M' U' R U2 R2 // 2x2
U R' U' M R U2 Rw' U' Rw // SB (15)
R U2 R' U2 R' F R F' // CMLL (8)
U' Rw' F R U M' U' R' F' R M2 // 6 Flip (11)
U' M U2 M U2 // L4E (5)
// STM (45)

Next D2 R' U2 R' B2 L B2 D2 F2 D2 L' D' B2 R B L2 D R F2 D L'


----------



## darkstorm125 (Jul 2, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> Next D2 R' U2 R' B2 L B2 D2 F2 D2 L' D' B2 R B L2 D R F2 D L'



U' F L F' L2 U B2 R U R' u' // X-cross
L U R' U R // F2L 2
y2 R2 U R2 U' R' // F2L 3
U' R' U' R U2 R2' D' R U R' D R2 // F2L 4 + WV
U2 R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 L R U// PLL

Next : B' U D2 F' L' F' U2 R2 L2 D B L2 F2 B2 D2 F2 R B U' L D F D' U2 F'


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jul 2, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> Next D2 R' U2 R' B2 L B2 D2 F2 D2 L' D' B2 R B L2 D R F2 D L'



y x'
D L' D' L' F' R' F' R*// XCross //* 8/8
U2 L R' U R *// F2L #2 // *5/13
U' L2 U2 L y' U' L' U' L *// F2L #3 //* 8/21
U2 F' U' F R' F R F' *// ZBLS //* 8/29
y' L U' R' y' R2 U' R2 U R2 F' B *// ZBLL //* 10/39
U *// AUF //* 1/40

*EDIT: NIIIIIIIINJA!*



darkstorm125 said:


> Next : B' U D2 F' L' F' U2 R2 L2 D B L2 F2 B2 D2 F2 R B U' L D F D' U2 F'



z
U' B L U' F' D' *// Cross //* 6/6
U' F U F' *// F2L #1 //* 4/10
R U2 R2' U' R *// F2L #2 //* 5/15
L U' L' U2 L U L'* // F2L #3 //* 7/22
U2 R2 U2 F R F' U2 R2 *// ZBLS //* 8/30
U' x' M' U' R U L' U' R' U' R U R' U R *// ZBLL //* 14/44
U2 *// AUF //* 1/45

Next: *L U' F U' D B L' U' R F' U2 R2 D' R2 F2 D F2 L2 D F2 U*


----------



## porkynator (Jul 2, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> Next: *L U' F U' D B L' U' R F' U2 R2 D' R2 F2 D F2 L2 D F2 U*



R' U R' B R' U2 //2x2x2 (6)
F2 D F' D //square (4)
R2 D2 F R //square (4)
F R' F D R F2 L' F' L //All but 5 corners (9)
[R: [F2, R B2 R']] //3c (9)
[U2, R D2 R'] //3c (8)

Next scramble: F2 L2 U F R B' R2 L F' U2 R2 F2 D' F2 D2 F2 L2 U2 R2 D'


----------



## Brest (Jul 2, 2014)

porkynator said:


> Next scramble: F2 L2 U F R B' R2 L F' U2 R2 F2 D' F2 D2 F2 L2 U2 R2 D'



z' y
R D' F L' U' R U L' F'
D' R U R' D
R U M' U R' U R' F R F' R U2 r'
U R2 U' S' U2 S U' R2

Next: D B2 U L2 U' R2 B2 D2 B2 R2 F2 U B' L2 R2 F' L' D' B U' F'


----------



## cowabunga (Jul 2, 2014)

Brest said:


> Next: D B2 U L2 U' R2 B2 D2 B2 R2 F2 U B' L2 R2 F' L' D' B U' F'



L U2 L2 R U' R' f' U F' R U R' // 4xpair
U R' F R F' U2 F' U2 F U2 // finish columns
M' U' M' U2 M S2 U2 S' // centers+ first layer edges
M2 U M' U2 M U M2 U // U-Perm

Next: F2 L' D2 U2 F2 L U2 B2 L' D2 U B' F' D' B' F' L U L B2


----------



## DeeDubb (Jul 2, 2014)

cowabunga said:


> Next: F2 L' D2 U2 F2 L U2 B2 L' D2 U B' F' D' B' F' L U L B2



x2 y
R D' U F' M' B' // LB (6)
Rw' U R2 U2 R U' Rw U' M U R' // inverted RB (11)
y2 R U R' U R U2 R' // CMLL (7)
U M' U2 M' U2 M' U M U M U2 M2 U2 M U2 R2 // L6E (16)
// 40 STM

L2 B2 R2 D' F2 L2 D U2 R2 F2 R' U' F' L D' F L' R2 D' B


----------



## porkynator (Jul 2, 2014)

z2
B U R F2 U F E Rw U2 Rw' U F //XXcross (12)
R2 Dw L U' M U2 Lw' //F2L (7)
L F' L2 B L2 F L2 B' L //OLL (9)
[L2: [D F2 D', Bw2]] //PLL, 1 move cancels out (9)

Next scramble: R2 D2 F2 D2 R2 D2 U2 F L2 B U2 R F D2 R U2 R D' F2 U F2


----------



## Ulbert (Jul 2, 2014)

porkynator said:


> Next scramble: R2 D2 F2 D2 R2 D2 U2 F L2 B U2 R F D2 R U2 R D' F2 U F2



y F' R D' R2 B' D // Cross
L U' F2 R' F2 R L' // F2L-1
U L U' L' Dw R U' R' // F2L-2
y R' U' R U' R' U R // F2L-3
Dw' R' U R U' R' U' R // F2L-4
U R U R' U' M' U R U' Rw' // OLL
U' R U R' F' R U2 R' U2 R' F R U R U2 R' U // PLL

Next: F2 L2 D B2 D R2 D L D2 F2 D' L2 F U2 R' B' D R'


----------



## porkynator (Jul 2, 2014)

D B' F2 D L2 F' L2 //EO + 2x2x2 (7)
U R U' R2 U' R U' B2 //2x2x3 (8)
R' U R' U R' U2 R2 U R U' R U' //All but 3 corners (12)
[L F L', B2] //3c (8)

Next scramble: R2 B2 F2 R' D2 B2 L2 R B2 L F' U' B U2 R' B2 L D R' U' R'


----------



## cowabunga (Jul 2, 2014)

porkynator said:


> Next scramble: R2 B2 F2 R' D2 B2 L2 R B2 L F' U' B U2 R' B2 L D R' U' R'


z2
B2 U' F U R' F' D' // 1x2x3
L2 R' B' L // 2x2x3
R U R2 U2 z' // XXXcross
U L' U2 L F U2 F' // F2L
L' U2 L U2 L F' L' F // CMLL
M2 U M2 U' M' E2 M' E2 // Z-perm


Next: B2 L2 R2 U2 B' D2 F R2 B R2 F' R F2 D F' R' U2 L' D' B2 U


----------



## darkstorm125 (Jul 3, 2014)

cowabunga said:


> Next: B2 L2 R2 U2 B' D2 F R2 B R2 F' R F2 D F' R' U2 L' D' B2 U



z2
R' U' F' L F2 l U' l' u // Cross
U' R U' R' // F2L 1
U R' U' R U L' U' L // F2L 2
y R' U' R U2 R U R' // F2L 3
U M U' R' U r // F2L 4 + OLL skip
U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L // PLL
U // AUF

Next: U F2 R2 B F2 R F R' F' B R U2 L R2 B2 R' B R D' B U' D2 B2 D' U


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jul 3, 2014)

darkstorm125 said:


> Next: U F2 R2 B F2 R F R' F' B R U2 L R2 B2 R' B R D' B U' D2 B2 D' U



x2 //inspection
M' F //cross
R U' R' (U D') R U' R' D //f2l1
y' R' U R U' R' U' R //f2l2
R U2 R' U2 L' U' L //f2l3
U' R U R' U R U2 R' //tripod
U' R U R' U F' U' F //f2l4
U' R' E R U R' U' R' D B R' U R //ll
alg.cubing.net

Next: U' B2 D' R2 B2 U' B2 U' L2 B2 U F' R' D' F U2 R U' L' R' U2


----------



## Bindedsa (Jul 3, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> Next: U' B2 D' R2 B2 U' B2 U' L2 B2 U F' R' D' F U2 R U' L' R' U2


x2
M2 D r' F' r R2 U R' D' // XXcross (9/9)
M' B2 M // F2L-2 (3/12)
U R' U R U2 R U' R' // F2L-3 (8/20)
y R U2 R' U' R' F R F' // F2L-4 / EO (8/28)
R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' // ZBLL (9/37)

Next: R' F D2 L' D2 B' R2 U' D' F L2 B2 U L2 B2 R2 U2 L2 U' D2 B2


----------



## GG (Jul 3, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Next: R' F D2 L' D2 B' R2 U' D' F L2 B2 U L2 B2 R2 U2 L2 U' D2 B2



x2 y// inspection
F2 R' F R' U R2 U' R' B L' B L // xcross w/pair [12/12]
U2 R' U' R y' // 2nd pair [4/16]
L' U L R U' R' // 3rd pair [6/22]
L' U L U d R U R2 // 4th pair [8/30]
U' R' F R F' U R // oll [7/37]
M2' U' M2' U2' M2' U' M2' // pll [7/44]

Next> U2 R2 U' F2 U L2 F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 F D2 R2 U2 L U' F D2 U'


----------



## Bindedsa (Jul 3, 2014)

GG said:


> Next> U2 R2 U' F2 U L2 F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 F D2 R2 U2 L U' F D2 U'



z2 y' // Inspection
R2 F2 R D' F2 D B2 R2 F2 U' l' U M // XXcross (13/13)
U' R' U' R L // F2L-3 (5/18)
U L' U L y' U' R B U' B' // F2L-4 / OLS (9/27)
R2 U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L U2 // PLL (11/38)

Next: B2 L2 D R2 D L2 D B2 L2 R2 B' R F U' B2 L' R U B' U'


----------



## cowabunga (Jul 3, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Next: B2 L2 D R2 D L2 D B2 L2 R2 B' R F U' B2 L' R U B' U'


y2 x
B R B D2 F' r B' // FB
r U' M U' R2 U' r U R r U // SB
r2 U2 R' U' R U' R' // antisune
U' M U M' U M' U2 M U' // L6E
34STM


Next: R2 F2 R2 B2 D2 B2 U' L2 D2 R2 F U' B' L D' F' R' U' B2 D


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jul 4, 2014)

cowabunga said:


> Next: R2 F2 R2 B2 D2 B2 U' L2 D2 R2 F U' B' L D' F' R' U' B2 D



y L' R' U R' D U F U' (8/8) First block
z' y R' U R' U2 R U R' L' B L U2 B' R B r' (15/23) Second block + CLL
U M U2 M' U2 M' U M' U2 M' U2 M U M' U2 M' (16/39) LSE

Next: L' U2 B2 R2 U L U D2 R' D R' U F B2 D L F2 R U D2 F2 R2 F2 U B2

Can someone give me their solution for LSE on this solve? Mine wasn't good at all. EDIT: I'm assuming that one of the answers I will get is "influence it during second block," but I couldn't do much since I was already trying to influence CLL.


----------



## porkynator (Jul 4, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> Next: L' U2 B2 R2 U L U D2 R' D R' U F B2 D L F2 R U D2 F2 R2 F2 U B2



E2 F L U' Lw2
Rw' U2 L U L F' L U
F2 R' F' M L2 F R F'
U2 R F' D2 F R' U2 R F' D2 F R2

Next scramble: L U' D R U' F L' B U2 L' F2 L2 U F2 R2 F2 D2 L2 D' B2 D


----------



## Bindedsa (Jul 5, 2014)

porkynator said:


> Next scramble: L U' D R U' F L' B U2 L' F2 L2 U F2 R2 F2 D2 L2 D' B2 D



z y' //Inspection
R' F2 L' F2 L' U' f R f' F' u L2 F' // XXcross (13/13)
R U R' U2 L' U' L // F2L-2 (7/20)
R U' R' U' R U2 R' // F2L-3 / OLS (7/27)
y R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L // PLL (10/37)

Next: L2 F U' L2 U2 F D' L D' R F2 U2 L2 B2 R B2 D2 L U2 F2


----------



## TDM (Jul 5, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> L2 F U' L2 U2 F D' L D' R F2 U2 L2 B2 R B2 D2 L U2 F2


x
u' r u
U r' F
R U M' U2 r2 U' r2 U2 R U' R'
U' M U2 M2 R' U R
R U R D R' U' R D' R2
U' R U' l D2 l' U l D2 [l' R']
M' U2 M' U2 M U' M
U' M' U2 M U2

LBlock: 6 moves
RBlock: 17 moves
2lCMLL: 19 moves
LSE: 12 moves
Total: 54 moves

Next: B2 U2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D2 L2 U' R2 B D R B2 D' L B2 D' F' U2


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jul 5, 2014)

TDM said:


> Next: B2 U2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D2 L2 U' R2 B D R B2 D' L B2 D' F' U2



y2 x
R D' R2' U L' D F' D2 *// Cross //* 8/8
L U' L' *// F2L #1 // *3/11
L' U' L R' U R *// F2L #2 //* 6/17
R U R' d R' U' R *// F2L #3 //* 7/24
U' B' R2 U' R' U R2 B *// ZBLS //* 8/32
U M' U2 y' L U2' L' U2 F' r' U L2 *// ZBLL //* 11/43

43 moves

Next: *U2 L2 R2 F2 U L2 R2 U B2 D' F' L2 D' U R' U L2 B2 F'*


----------



## TDM (Jul 5, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> *U2 L2 R2 F2 U L2 R2 U B2 D' F' L2 D' U R' U L2 B2 F'*


x2 y // Inspection
R' D2 U' R' F D // Cross (6/6)
U' l F' R U' R' U l' // F2L-1 (8/14)
L U L' U L U L' // F2L-2 (7/21)
U L' U L d L U' L' // F2L-3 (8/29)
R U2 R' U R y R U' R' F' // VHLS (9/38)
L' U' L U' L' U' L' U R U' L U R' // COLL (11/49)
M2 U M' U2 M U M2 // EPLL (7/56)

Next: F2 L2 F2 U L2 F2 D R2 B2 D2 B U2 B' L R' B' U' L R2 U


----------



## Cubenovice (Jul 5, 2014)

TDM said:


> Next: F2 L2 F2 U L2 F2 D R2 B2 D2 B U2 B' L R' B' U' L R2 U



U2 F U L2 R' B' - EO
U' D' R' U D' L' D' L' - edges UD
U L D' R2 D L' - orient last 2 corners
D2 L2 D F2 - separate U/D corners
R' B R' F2 R B' R' F2 R2 - pair up corners
L2 U L2 R2 D' R2 - fix bad edges
L2 F2 L2 F2 L2 F2 R2 U' D B2 U D - endgame

next: F2 B D B2 U F2 L2 B2 L' B2 D L B2 U' R' F' R2 D' R' F' U' D2 L' U2 F2


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jul 5, 2014)

TDM said:


> Next: F2 L2 F2 U L2 F2 D R2 B2 D2 B U2 B' L R' B' U' L R2 U



z' *// Inspection*
R' F U' L2 *// Cross (4/4)*
y R U R' L' U' L *// F2L-1 (6/10)*
R' L U' R L' U R' U2 R U R' U' R *// F2L-2 (13/23)*
l U L' U' M' *// F2L-3 (5/28)*
R U R' U' R U2 R' F R U R' U' F' *// RLS (13/41)*
R U R' F' r U R' U' r' F R2 U' R' *// PLL (13/54)*
U2 *// AUF (1/55)*

Next: *R2 U L B2 L2 B' R2 U' R F' L2 D2 R2 B2 U2 F2 U L2 D*

EDIT: NINJA'D!


----------



## Phillip1847 (Jul 5, 2014)

*R2 U L B2 L2 B' R2 U' R F' L2 D2 R2 B2 U2 F2 U L2 D*

D' F' R' B2 R // 2x2x2(5/5)
U F U' F' B' L' B2 // 2x2x3(7/12)
F U F' U2 L' U2 L2 // F2L - 1(7/19)
y' L' U L U' L' U L2 F' L' F l U L2 U L2 U2 l'//Really, really crappy VLS(17/36)
U' R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2 f R' f' // PLL (13/49)

Believe it or not, this was the best LS+LL I could do without looking anything up. I suck. 

*F2 D2 U2 L2 U2 L' D2 U2 R2 B2 U' B2 D' R2 B U' F' D' R2 U2*


----------



## DeeDubb (Jul 6, 2014)

Phillip1847 said:


> *F2 D2 U2 L2 U2 L' D2 U2 R2 B2 U' B2 D' R2 B U' F' D' R2 U2*



y2
F U2 F' U F' M R B' // LB (8)
U R2 U' M U2 R U' R' B U2 B' U Rw' U' R // RB (15)
U R' F2 R U2 R U' L' U x' // CMLL (9)
U M U M U2 M2 U M' U2 M U2 // L6E (11)
// STM: 43

R2 B2 F2 L F2 R' U2 B2 R2 D2 B U' L R U' B' U F' L'


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jul 6, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> R2 B2 F2 L F2 R' U2 B2 R2 D2 B U' L R U' B' U F' L'



x2 y' // inspection 
U2 D' L' R' B2 // Cross // 5/5
L' U2 R' F R F' // F2L #1 // 6/11
U L U' L' U' L d' R U R' // F2L #2 // 10/21
L U' L' R' U R U2 R' U R // F2L #3 // 10/31
U2 l U L' U' M' // F2L #4 // 6/37
U' f R U R' U' f' // OLL // 7/44
R2 F2 R U2 R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F R2 // PLL // 15/59
U' // AUF // 1/60

Move count: *OVER 9000!!!*

Next: *R2 U L B2 L2 B' R2 U' R F' L2 D2 R2 B2 U2 F2 U L2 D*


----------



## DeeDubb (Jul 6, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> Next: *R2 U L B2 L2 B' R2 U' R F' L2 D2 R2 B2 U2 F2 U L2 D*



y2
L2 D2 U' F' M U2 B // LB (7)
U M U M' U' R U2 R U R' U' Rw U R' // RB (14)
U' L' U R U' L U R' // CMLL (8)
U R U R' U' M' U R U' Rw' M2 U2 M2 U' M2 U2 // L6E (16)
// STM 45

B' L U' D2 R D F2 B' R2 L' U D L2 B2 U' R2 F2 U2 B2 D' B2


----------



## Phillip1847 (Jul 6, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> Next: *R2 U L B2 L2 B' R2 U' R F' L2 D2 R2 B2 U2 F2 U L2 D*



That was the same scramble as last time 

B' L U' D2 R D F2 B' R2 L' U D L2 B2 U' R2 F2 U2 B2 D' B2

x2
R2 B' D' L' B L2
U2 R' L U' L' U' R2 U R2 U2 R
U2 F U' F' U F U' F'
U F' U' F U2 R U' R' U R U2 R'
U2 R2 F' U' b U2 f' U B' U' B2
48 HTM

Same efficiency as my last solution, 1/10 the effort
D F2 R2 U2 R2 D' B2 U F2 U2 B2 L B' F2 D R2 F2 L D2 B' L'


----------



## TDM (Jul 6, 2014)

Phillip1847 said:


> That was the same scramble as last time


He's lazy, remember? 

D F2 R2 U2 R2 D' B2 U F2 U2 B2 L B' F2 D R2 F2 L D2 B' L'

x2
R' L F' L B' L (R' U R U' L U L') D // Cross (7/7) (F2L-1 (7/14))
U' M' B M // F2L-2 (4/18)
F' U' F U' R U R' // F2L-3 (7/25)
d' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R' // F2L-4 (preserving some EO) (8/33)
U' F' L' U' L U L' U' L U F // OLL (11/44)
U R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R // PLL (19/63)

Next: U2 L U2 L' U2 R B2 F2 R' D2 R2 B' U L' D2 L' D2 L2 B F


----------



## Cubenovice (Jul 6, 2014)

TDM said:


> Next: U2 L U2 L' U2 R B2 F2 R' D2 R2 B' U L' D2 L' D2 L2 B F



F R U B' R' U L2 U2 - EO line + block
R2 D2 R2 - pseudo block
L' D' R' D2 R D2 R' D' R D R2 - improvise, leave 4 corners (1-twist)
R' F' L' F R F' L F - solve 1 corner, break out the twisted one
R U L' D' L U2 L' D L U R' - last three corners
40 HTM

next: B' U2 D2 B2 L2 F R2 L' F2 L B F U' D2 F D L' B R' L U R2 B2 F2 D'


----------



## Brest (Jul 6, 2014)

Cubenovice said:


> next: B' U2 D2 B2 L2 F R2 L' F2 L B F U' D2 F D L' B R' L U R2 B2 F2 D'



x2 y
D R' U2 R' F
D' R U' R' D
U' L' U L2 U' L'
U2 F' U' F2
U R U' R' U R U' R' U' F'
F' U' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 U

Next: L2 B R2 F L2 R2 F R2 D2 F' L D2 B L D' L U L B L'


----------



## Cubenovice (Jul 6, 2014)

Brest said:


> Next: L2 B R2 F L2 R2 F R2 D2 F' L D2 B L D' L U L B L'



D' B L2 R' U' F' - EO
U' R L D' L' U' D' L D' L - edges UD and orient UD corners
U2 F2 D2 L2 D L2 D2 F2 D F2 - pair up corners
D R2 B2 R2 B2 R2 B2 - fix bad edges
B2 D' U R2 U F2 B2 D2 F2 U' F2 B2 D2 F2 B2 U' B2 - endgame

next: U2 R' D2 R2 U' R2 F2 R L' B2 L' R' D2 L' B L2 R U D' B2 F' D' L2 B' U'


----------



## cowabunga (Jul 6, 2014)

Cubenovice said:


> next: U2 R' D2 R2 U' R2 F2 R L' B2 L' R' D2 L' B L2 R U D' B2 F' D' L2 B' U'


x y
E' L' D2 U' M U2 M' F' // 1x2x3
M U' R' U' M2 // XXXcross 
R' U2 R U2 R' U2 // F2L
L U' R U' L' U' L U' L' // COLL
M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 U // U-perm


Next: L2 F2 L' F2 D2 U2 F2 R' F2 R B' L' U2 L2 B2 U B2 R2 B' U2


----------



## porkynator (Jul 6, 2014)

F' R2 F L' F2
U' B' U'
R F' R'
B D F2 D' B'
F' U' F E F' U F E'
F2 U F2 U B2 U' F2 U B2 U2

Next scramble: D R2 U' L2 D' B2 L2 U R2 F2 D F L' B2 U B U F2 R B R2


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jul 7, 2014)

porkynator said:


> Next scramble: D R2 U' L2 D' B2 L2 U R2 F2 D F L' B2 U B U F2 R B R2



z2 x' //inspection
D F' R2 D2 F2 L F' L' D2 //xcross
d L' U2 L2 U L' //f2l2
U2 y L U' L' U L U L' //f2l3
F' U2 F U2 R U' R' //tripod
U2 R U R' F R' F' R F R' F' R //f2l4
U R U R' U' R B2 R' U2 R U2 R B2 R2 U' //LL
alg.cubing.net

next: B2 R2 U2 F2 D2 F2 L' U2 R D2 F2 D' L' B' D' B2 L U' R2 F2


----------



## DeeDubb (Jul 8, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> next: B2 R2 U2 F2 D2 F2 L' U2 R D2 F2 D' L' B' D' B2 L U' R2 F2



y' x' // inspection
F' D' R' U F' x' M' U M U2 F' // LB (10)
R U M U2 M' R' U2 Rw' U' R Rw U R' U2 R // RB (15)
U' Rw' U Rw U2 R2 F R F' R // CMLL (10)
M U M' U M U M U2 M' U2 M U' M2 U // L6E (14)
// 49 STM

Meh

R2 D' F2 L2 U B2 D' R2 B2 D2 U2 B D F D U' L' D2 F' D F2


----------



## slinky773 (Jul 8, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> R2 D' F2 L2 U B2 D' R2 B2 D2 U2 B D F D U' L' D2 F' D F2



x2 // inspection
R L' B2 D F' B // Cross
U2 R U2 R' U2 L' U' L // First Pair
U2 R U R' y2 U R U' R' // Second Pair
y' R U' R' U R U' R' // Third Pair
U2 y' R U' R' // Fourth Pair, Finish F2l
U' F R' F' R U R U R' U' R U' R' // OLL
y R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2 y R U' R' /PLL
// 58 STM

Man, have I improved since my 90 STM solve days 

F2 R U2 L2 B D' F L2 D' B2 R' F2 U2 L2 D2 L D2 R F2 R


----------



## pewpewrawr (Jul 8, 2014)

slinky773 said:


> F2 R U2 L2 B D' F L2 D' B2 R' F2 U2 L2 D2 L D2 R F2 R



x2
F U2 B2 x U2 R U2 B // (7) fb
R2 U r U R2 U' M U2 r U r' // (11) sb
U R' U' R U' R' U2 R2 U R' U R U2 R' // (14) cmll
M' U' M U' M' U' M U2 M' U F2 M' F2 r2 // (13) lse

46 stm

next: B L2 D2 F2 L2 F D2 F2 U2 B R2 D R' D2 B' L R U' F R U2


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jul 8, 2014)

pewpewrawr said:


> next: B L2 D2 F2 L2 F D2 F2 U2 B R2 D R' D2 B' L R U' F R U2



y2 z' *// Inspection*
M' [F B'] R D' F D' *// Cross //* 7/7(Technically 6 but whateves)
R L U L' U L U' L' *// F2L #1 //* 8/15
L' U L R' U y R U R' *// F2L #2 //* 8/23
L U L' U2 L U' L' *// F2L #3 //* 7/30
d F' U F R U2 R'* // ZBLS //* 7/37
U R U2 R' U' R U L' R' U R U' L U2 R' *// ZBLL // *15/52
U2 *// AUF //* 1/53

Next: *B2 D2 B2 U' R2 B2 U' L2 U F2 D L' R U' F2 D' B U' L2 D R*


----------



## slinky773 (Jul 8, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> Next: *B2 D2 B2 U' R2 B2 U' L2 U F2 D L' R U' F2 D' B U' L2 D R*



x2 *// Inspection //*
L U2 B2 *// Cross //* 3/3
U R' U2 R y R U2 R' U R U' R' *// F2L #1 //* 11/14
U' L U L' y' U R U' R' *// F2L #2 //* 8/22
y' U2 L' U2 L U' L' U L *// F2L #3 //* 8/30
U2 y' R' U2 R y R U2 R' U R U' R' *// F2L #4 //* 11/41
U' l' U2 L U L' U l *// OLL //* 8/49
y' R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U' *// PLL //* 16/65
*// 65 STM Total //*

Yes, I stole this way of formatting these from Lazy Einstein.

Next: F L2 F' U2 B R2 U2 F2 L2 U2 F2 R U B' F' L U F L B2 D


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jul 8, 2014)

slinky773 said:


> Next: F L2 F' U2 B R2 U2 F2 L2 U2 F2 R U B' F' L U F L B2 D



x y M' U2 F2 U' x' (4/4)
L U' M F' l' U2 F R' F' U R (11/15)
U2 F U F' U2 B U B' (8/23)
y' l' U' L U' L' U L U' L' U' R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 B2 (18/41)

Next: F2 D2 U2 B2 L F' B R D' B U B' D' R2 U' B2 D U' B' U2 B2 D' U2 F U2


----------



## Ked Ki (Jul 8, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> Next: F2 D2 U2 B2 L F' B R D' B U B' D' R2 U' B2 D U' B' U2 B2 D' U2 F U2


D' F U2 R L' B R D' (EO-Line 8/8)
L U L' U R' U2 R2 L' U2 R (Right Block 10/18)
L' U2 L' U' L U2 L U L' U L U' L' (Left Block 13/31)
U R' U' R U' R' U2 R (OCLL 8/39)
U' l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 B2 (PLL 11/50)

Next: U B D2 R2 F' R2 D' R2 U2 D2 L' B2 F' D' B2 U B D2 F2 B2 R' B F2 L' B


----------



## porkynator (Jul 8, 2014)

Ked Ki said:


> Next: U B D2 R2 F' R2 D' R2 U2 D2 L' B2 F' D' B2 U B D2 F2 B2 R' B F2 L' B



F2 D B2 U B Rw
U' R U R'
U2 F R2 B' R' B
U2 R U R'
y' F R U R' U' F'
[R': [R' B2 R, F2]]

Next scramble: F2 L2 D2 R' B2 L' B2 L F2 L' U2 F' U' L2 R2 D' U' F' D B F2


----------



## Brest (Jul 8, 2014)

porkynator said:


> Next scramble: F2 L2 D2 R' B2 L' B2 L F2 L' U2 F' U' L2 R2 D' U' F' D B F2



x2 y
L u F' R U R' u R
U' R' U R2 U R2' U R
d' R' U2 R d' R U' R'
U2 R' D R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 D' R U R' U' R U'

Next: U2 L2 F2 D L2 U R2 F2 U L2 U B L' D' B' F' L B2 F2 L U2


----------



## porkynator (Jul 8, 2014)

Brest said:


> Next: U2 L2 F2 D L2 U R2 F2 U L2 U B L' D' B' F' L B2 F2 L U2



L F' Rw2 U' F' R' U2 F B //2x2x3 (9)
U L U Rw' U L U' //F2L-1 (7)
F' L' F2 Rw2 U' Rw' //F2L+EO -1 move (6)
y' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R U2 //LL (11)

Next scramble: U2 F' U2 B L2 D2 B U2 L2 F L D R B L2 D' F L2 F R' F'


----------



## Bindedsa (Jul 8, 2014)

Brest said:


> Next: U2 L2 F2 D L2 U R2 F2 U L2 U B L' D' B' F' L B2 F2 L U2



x' // Inspection 
U2 F U' F2 R2 U F2 L' D2 R U R' D' // XXcross (13/13)
r2 F r2 B' // F2L-3 (4/17)
U' L' U2 L U L' U' R U' L U R' // F2L-4 / LL (12/29)
Ties my FMC pb
Next: D2 U2 R2 U2 F2 L U2 L' F2 L2 R F' D' R D2 L2 U R2 F D2 U


----------



## DeeDubb (Jul 8, 2014)

porkynator said:


> Next scramble: U2 F' U2 B L2 D2 B U2 L2 F L D R B L2 D' F L2 F R' F'



U' B D U B // 2x2
U2 F2 U2 x // FB (8)
U R U R U2 R // 2x2
M U M' Rw U R' // SB (12)
U2 L' U2 R U' Rw' U2 R Lw U' R' // CMLL (11)
U M U M' U M U M' U2 M U2 M U M U2 M2 U2 M //L6E (18)
// STM 49

EDIT: Ninja'd 



Bindedsa said:


> Next: D2 U2 R2 U2 F2 L U2 L' F2 L2 R F' D' R D2 L2 U R2 F D2 U





y'
R F' R2 U' B R' U' R L F' x2 //LB (10)
R U' R' U' R' U R U2 R' U' Rw U Rw' // LB (12)
F R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' F' // NMCMLL (14)
U' M' U' M' U2 M' U' M U2 M2 U' M' U2 M' U2 Rw2 // L6E (17)
// 53 STM

B2 D2 L R2 F2 D2 R' U2 L' U2 R' U' R' U F2 L' D' L B' F L


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jul 8, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> B2 D2 L R2 F2 D2 R' U2 L' U2 R' U' R' U F2 L' D' L B' F L



z' x //inspection
R' U L U' L F' D' //cross
U' L' U L U2 L U' L' //f2l1
R' U' R U2 R U' R2 U R //f2l2+block
U' F' R' F R U F //f2l3
R U R2 U L' U' L R2 U2 R' //f2l4
R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R //LL
alg.cubing.net

next: B2 L2 U2 R' B2 L' D2 R' B2 D2 B' D2 F' L2 F L D' F2 R' F


----------



## porkynator (Jul 8, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> next: B2 L2 U2 R' B2 L' D2 R' B2 D2 B' D2 F' L2 F L D' F2 R' F



R' B L' Dw R2 U //FB (6)
B' L2 U' R2 U L' //SB (6)
y R U R' U L' U R U' L U2 R' //CMLL (11)
S2 U' S2 M' U R2 U' M U R2 F //LSE (11)

Next scramble: U2 B2 D' B2 D' B2 R2 D B2 D2 U2 F' R U' L2 U' R2 B' F2 D2


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jul 9, 2014)

porkynator said:


> Next scramble: U2 B2 D' B2 D' B2 R2 D B2 D2 U2 F' R U' L2 U' R2 B' F2 D2



z x //inspection
L D2 L2 F //cross
U2 R' U2 R U R' U' R //f2l1
L U L' B L' B' L //f2l2
y' R' U2 R U R' U2 R //block
U R U' R' y U L' U L //f2l3
U2 R U' R' U2 F' U' F //f2l4
R' U' R B' D' R U R U' R' U' D B U //LL
alg.cubing.net

Next: D2 R' U L' B2 R' F' D B' R U2 D2 B2 L' B2 L' D2 F2 D2 R'


----------



## TDM (Jul 10, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> D2 R' U L' B2 R' F' D B' R U2 D2 B2 L' B2 L' D2 F2 D2 R'


D L2 D' U M U2 b // LSquare (7/7)
U R U' R' U R L U' x // LBlock (8/15)
U R U' R' r2 U' r2 U2 R U' R' // RSquare (11/26)
M2 r' U' r // RBlock (4/30)
U2 R U R' U' R' F R F' / U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // 2lCMLL (9+14=23/53)
M' U' M' U' M' U' M' U M' U' M' U' M' U' M' U2 // ... 4-flip!? (16/69)

Next: U2 F2 L' D2 B2 R2 B2 L' R D' L' R2 B R' U' B2 F L2 U


----------



## ch_ts (Jul 10, 2014)

TDM said:


> Next: U2 F2 L' D2 B2 R2 B2 L' R D' L' R2 B R' U' B2 F L2 U



x2 y
U B' R' L F R' D2 // cross
F U F' y' F U F' // f2l1
R' U2 R // f2l2
F' U F// f2l3
y2 U' R U' R' U2 F' U' F // f2l4
y R U R B' R' B U' R' //oll
y' R B' R F2 R' B R F2 R2 //pll

alg.cubing.net

Next: R2 F B R F2 U R2 F' L2 D' F D' B L D2 F R2 U L D F D L2 U' R2


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jul 11, 2014)

ch_ts said:


> Next: R2 F B R F2 U R2 F' L2 D' F D' B L D2 F R2 U L D F D L2 U' R2



B2 L f (3/3) solves corners except for UBL and UBR swap.

Someone who can FMC gogogo


----------



## porkynator (Jul 11, 2014)

I know only of 2 cubers who regularly use corners first for FMC; it's not a common technique. anyway, here is a quick (like, almost linear) attempt:


ch_ts said:


> Next: R2 F B R F2 U R2 F' L2 D' F D' B L D2 F R2 U L D F D L2 U' R2


Premoves: B' U'
L' D2 //2x2x2 (2/2)
F R F' //Square (3/5)
U2 F' U' R2 F R2 //F2L-1 (6/11)
D' F' D //EO (3/14)
F' R F' R' F2 R F R' //All but 3 corners (8/22)
U2 B2 U' F2 U B2 U' F2 U' //Too lazy to look for insertions (9/31)
B' U' //Undo premoves (2/33)

Next scramble: U2 L2 B' R2 F D2 F' U2 F L2 D2 U B' D L B' F D' U' F' U2


----------



## Renslay (Jul 11, 2014)

porkynator said:


> I know only of 2 cubers who regularly use corners first for FMC; it's not a common technique. anyway, here is a quick (like, almost linear) attempt:
> 
> Premoves: B' U'
> L' D2 //2x2x2 (2/2)
> ...



Couldn't find anything good, so I ran an insertion finder... Well, it seems there are no really good solutions:

Skeleton:
L' D2 F R F' U2 F' U' R2 F R2 D' F' D F' [@1] R F' R' F2 R F R' B' U'

Insert at @1: F2 L' B2 L F2 L' B2 L

Only 1 move is canceled with a 8-move insertion, so 31 moves overall.


----------



## TDM (Jul 11, 2014)

porkynator said:


> U2 L2 B' R2 F D2 F' U2 F L2 D2 U B' D L B' F D' U' F' U2


z2 // Inspection
u L' U B' u y // LSquare (5/5)
r U2 r B' // LBlock (4/9)
R2 r' U r U R U2 R2 // RSquare (8/17)
U R' U2 R U' R' U R // RBlock (8/25)
L U2 L' U' L U' L' // CMLL (7/32)
U' M' U' M U' M' U M // EO+ULUR (8/40)
U' u2 M u2 M' // EP (5/45)

Next: L2 R2 U2 R2 B2 U L2 F2 U2 B2 U' B' L' U' L2 R' D2 B' U2 B D'


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jul 12, 2014)

ch_ts said:


> x2 y
> U B' R' L F R' D2 // cross
> F U F'* y' *F U F' // f2l1 *Why rotate?!*
> R' U2 R // f2l2
> ...





TDM said:


> *Next: L2 R2 U2 R2 B2 U L2 F2 U2 B2 U' B' L' U' L2 R' D2 B' U2 B D'*



y2 z' *// Inspection*
U L R' F' R D' R' D' *// Cross //* 8/8 
R' U' R2 U R' *// F2L #1 //* 5/13
D F U' F' D' *// F2L #2 //* 5/18
U' L U' L' R' U R U y R' U F R F' *// F2L #3 &#4 Multi-slotted//* 13/31
U' r' R2 U R' U r U2 r' U M' *// OLL //* 11/42
B' R2 F' R' D’ z' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R U' f *// PLL //* 15/57
U2 *// AUF //* 1/58

Next:* U R2 D R2 L2 U2 F L U R' F2 D2 R2 F L2 D2 F' D2 R2 L2 B'*


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jul 12, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> Next:* U R2 D R2 L2 U2 F L U R' F2 D2 R2 F L2 D2 F' D2 R2 L2 B'*



y x' *// Inspection*
D L D L2 R U R U' R2 D' *// XCross //* 10/10 
U' L U' L' R U' R' *// F2L #2 //* 7/17
L U2 L' y' R U R' *// F2L #3 //* 6/23
U2 L U2 L2 U' L2 U' L' *// //* 8/31
r R2’ U' R U' R' U2 R U' R r' *// OLL //* 11/42
M’ U’ M2 U’ M2 U’ M’ U2 M2 *// PLL //* 9/51
U *// AUF //* 1/52

Next: *B R L' U2 R' D B2 U2 R' F' R2 B2 R B2 R2 U2 F2 L' U2 D2 L'*


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jul 12, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> y x' *// Inspection*
> D L D L2 R U R U' R2 D' *// XCross //* 10/10
> U' L U' L' R U' R' *// F2L #2 //* 7/17
> L U2 L' y' R U R' *// F2L #3 //* 6/23
> ...



z2 y' L D' R' U2 B' R U R U' R L F M x
R U' R' U F' U' F 
y2 R U M' U2 M U R' U2 y' R' U R 
r U R' U' L' U l F'
U' M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2

R2 B2 R' D' U2 L2 F' L D U2 L D2 R' L D2 B2 F2 L' F2 B' R2 U' D' B2 L


----------



## NooberCuber (Jul 13, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> z2 y' L D' R' U2 B' R U R U' R L F M x
> R U' R' U F' U' F
> y2 R U M' U2 M U R' U2 y' R' U R
> r U R' U' L' U l F'
> ...



R2 B2 R' D' U2 L2 F' L D U2 L D2 R' L D2 B2 F2 L' F2 B' R2 U' D' B2 L

x'
F L R2 B' R' - Cross
y2 L U' L' U' R U R' - 1st pair
L U' L' U' R' U' R - 2nd pair
U L' U L U2 L' U L -3rd pair
L U2 L' U' L U L' - 4th pair
U F R' F' r U R U' r' - OLL bowtie
U2 R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L - Ja Perm
U - AUF

If someone sees a better solution than what i did with green cross let me know thanks

Next Scramble
B2 L' D2 F' U B' D' B2 U2 R F' L2 U2 F' R2 F' R2 U2 B2


----------



## DeeDubb (Jul 15, 2014)

NooberCuber said:


> B2 L' D2 F' U B' D' B2 U2 R F' L2 U2 F' R2 F' R2 U2 B2



y'
F D' F L' U Rw x2 F' R U F' // LB (10)
U' R' U' R' U M' R' U R U' M U Rw // RB (13)
U R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R // CMLL (10)
M2 U' M' U M U' M' U2 M U' M2 U M' U2 M' U2 M2 // L6E (17)
// Total 50 STM Meh

Next:
F R2 B2 U2 F2 U2 B L2 B' R2 F D' B U' R' D' L2 R2 B U'


----------



## pewpewrawr (Jul 15, 2014)

NooberCuber said:


> If someone sees a better solution than what i did with green cross let me know thanks



i don't know if this is better but here's my weird take on a cfop solve:

R2 B2 R' D' U2 L2 F' L D U2 L D2 R' L D2 B2 F2 L' F2 B' R2 U' D' B2 L

x'
F L R B' R U R' B2 R B2 R' B // (12) xcross
U' F U2 F2 U B' U B U' F // (10) 2 f2l things
U2 F U' F' U L' U L // (8) last f2l thing
U R U2 R' U' R U' R2' U2' R U R' U R // (14) corners
U M2 U M2 U' E2 M E2 M // (9) z-perm

53 stm



DeeDubb said:


> F R2 B2 U2 F2 U2 B L2 B' R2 F D' B U' R' D' L2 R2 B U'



y2
U B2 U2 L' U' // (5)
x M' U2 M U2 R U r' U' R2 U2 r' U' r // (13)
U R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' // (10)
U2 M' U' M2 U2 M' U M' U2 M2 U2 R r // (13)

41 stm, eck

next: B D2 F' R2 B2 F D2 F U2 L' U' F2 U2 B D F' U2 B R B'


----------



## plrplrplr12345 (Jul 15, 2014)

pewpewrawr said:


> next: B D2 F' R2 B2 F D2 F U2 L' U' F2 U2 B D F' U2 B R B'



z2 u L B2 R2 D L U R B' R' // x-cross
U L' U L R' U R // 2nd pair
U2 L' U L // 3rd pair
U' L U L' U L U L' // 4th pair
U2 R' U' F U R U' R' F R // OLL
R U2 R' D R U' R U' R U R2 D R' U' R u2 // PLL

Next: U' F2 L2 D B2 L2 D2 U L2 R2 U' B U L2 B' D' B' R' D2 U2


----------



## porkynator (Jul 15, 2014)

plrplrplr12345 said:


> Next: U' F2 L2 D B2 L2 D2 U L2 R2 U' B U L2 B' D' B' R' D2 U2



D' R2 D' R2
U2 L' U2 L'
D2 R
U2 D B' D
B L' B2 U B
[U F' R2 F U', L2]
U' L

Next scramble: U' R U' D' B' L U2 D B2 R2 F' D' R2 U2 D B2 U F2 U' R2 D'


----------



## plrplrplr12345 (Jul 15, 2014)

porkynator said:


> Next scramble: U' R U' D' B' L U2 D B2 R2 F' D' R2 U2 D B2 U F2 U' R2 D'



R F2 R F' R2 B' U F' L F // Cross
R' U2 R U2 L U L' // 1st Pair
L' U' L U' L' U L // 2nd Pair
R' U' R U2 y R U R' // 3rd Pair
y' U2 R U R' U' y L' U L // 4th Pair
U F R U' R' U' R U R' F' // OLL
U' l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 x' // PLL
U' // AUF

Next: B2 D2 L F2 R D2 L B2 R2 F D R' B' L R D' F2 L' D2


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jul 17, 2014)

plrplrplr12345 said:


> Next: B2 D2 L F2 R D2 L B2 R2 F D R' B' L R D' F2 L' D2


R' B L' U2 L2 (5/5) two 1x2x2s
F U' F' R U r' U2 M2 F U2 F' (11/16) first two blocks
y' L' U R U' L U R' (7/23) CMLL
d M U' M' U M U' M2 U' (8/32) L6E

Excellent solve for me. 1 move away from PB.

Next: F2 B D' B2 L R B2 L' R2 U2 L2 U F2 D2 R' U D2 F2 D B U' F2 U F R'

My solution for this one: 

x2
R U2 F2 R' F2 R (6/6)
z B' R L U' L' y L' U' M' B' l2 F2 l' (12/18)
y R' D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R2 (9/27)
y' U R' F2 U M' U2 M U F2 R U' (11/38)


----------



## porkynator (Jul 17, 2014)

plrplrplr12345 said:


> Next: B2 D2 L F2 R D2 L B2 R2 F D R' B' L R D' F2 L' D2


I decided to go for a 1 hr FMC attempt

*Solution:* R' B R2 B2 L B' R2 L2 F R2 B' L' U B2 U' L' F' L2 F' L' U L2 U' L F2 L D2 R2 (28 HTM)

*Explanation* (with my NISS notation, move in brackets are done on inverse scramble):
R' B //2x2x1 (2/2)
(R2 D2) //Expand to 3x2x1 (2/4)
(U B2 U' L B) //Another (pseudo) 3x2x1 (5/9)
R2 B2 L //Roux Blocks (3/12)
(R2 F' L2 R2 B) //All but 3 edges and 3 corners (5/17)

Final Skeleton (for normal scramble) + insertion:
R' B R2 B2 L B' R2 L2 F R2 B' L' U B2 U' * D2 R2
* L' F' L2 F' L' U L2 U' L F2 L

The insertion is a setup + 9 moves pair 3-cycle: [L': [F2: [F L2 F', Rw']]

*Comment:*


Spoiler



I have explored some other starts, but the only one (except for the one above) that gave some nice continuation was this:
D R' D2 R2 //2x2x1 (4/4)
D L D //2x2x2 (3/7)
B U' B' //2x2x3 (3/10)
L F' L' //More blocks (3/13)
F' U2 F2 U' //Pseudo F2L-1 (4/17)
F U2 R U R2 F2 R F2 //All but 3 corners (8/25)

I've kept this as a backup partial solution, planning to quickly look for a 3 corner insertion in case I was left with only 5 minutes or so.
When I have finally found that "All but 3 corners and 3 edges" skeleton I had only 10 minutes to find insertions. I knew it was probably going to be better than the backup skeleton, but maybe 10 minutes weren't enough. In a competition I would have probably looked for a 3 corners insertion in the backup solution (I don't like risking a DNF, especially now that FMC is a Mo3 event) and be satisfied with a 30 moves solution (optimal insertion found by IF, but for a single corners 3-cycle it's pretty easy to find optimal insertions). But, since it was only practice, I decided to go for the (I thought) double insertion on the other skeleton. Both corner and edges were awfully placed during the whole skeleton, the best I could find was 7+8 for a 32 moves total, until right before the end, when I saw that the edges and corners could be solved with a pairs commutator after a setup move. In case you don't know, pairs commutators work exactly like corners commutators, but at some point you use a wide turn.
BTW, if you set the "other" option on IF, it finds an even better insertion (while using only the "corners 3-cycle" and "edges 3-cycle" options it gives 30 HTM as the best solution).



Ninja'd -.-
Here's a normal ZZ solve:
Scramble: F2 B D' B2 L R B2 L' R2 U2 L2 U F2 D2 R' U D2 F2 D B U' F2 U F R' 

x2 R' B L' D' F' R D
U L U L2
U2 R U R U R'
L' U' L U2 L' U L U L' U L U' L'
U' L' U2 L' D' L U2 L' M U M' U2 D L2

Next scramble: R B2 L2 U2 F' R2 U' B L' U2 F2 R2 F' U2 L2 F' R2 B2 U2 F'


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jul 17, 2014)

porkynator said:


> Next scramble: R B2 L2 U2 F' R2 U' B L' U2 F2 R2 F' U2 L2 F' R2 B2 U2 F'



z' y
D L' D' 
U2 R2 B' R2 B
d R2 B' R2 B 

and I quit bc no good continuation.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 17, 2014)

Not an example solve, but more of a request.

For all those people who do fancy FMC stuff, could you finalise your solution and type what you would write on the FMC submission paper?

It's kind of annoying when I want to try out the solution but it has some fancy inversion midway through and premoves inserted partway.

Thanks


----------



## porkynator (Jul 17, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Not an example solve, but more of a request.
> 
> For all those people who do fancy FMC stuff, could you finalise your solution and type what you would write on the FMC submission paper?
> 
> ...



I put it there in my last FMC solve in this thread (two posts above). Anyway, if there are premoves and such you normally wouldn't understand much withouth them.


IRNjuggle28 said:


> z' y
> D L' D'
> U2 R2 B' R2 B
> d R2 B' R2 B
> ...



Assuming you were doing a normal CFOP solve:

Dw' L' U Rw' U L2 U'
Rw U' L'
U Lw' U' L U' L' U2 Lw
M2 U M U2 M' U M2

Next scramble: U2 B2 F2 L F2 R2 B2 L' D2 B2 R' B U L' D2 L' F2 R B' F' L


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 17, 2014)

porkynator said:


> I put it there in my last FMC solve in this thread (two posts above). Anyway, if there are premoves and such you normally wouldn't understand much withouth them.



I usually just perform the FMC solution for fun. Just to see the solve.

EDIT: IM DUMB I THOUGHT THAT LINE WAS THE SCRAMBLE. :fp


----------



## DeeDubb (Jul 17, 2014)

porkynator said:


> Next scramble: U2 B2 F2 L F2 R2 B2 L' D2 B2 R' B U L' D2 L' F2 R B' F' L



F L U x R2 B U F' // FB (7)
U M' U' R2 U2 M Rw' U' R U M' Rw U R' // SB (14)
U' F R2 D R' U R D' R2' U' F' // CMLL (11)
M2 U M U M U' M' U2 M' U' M2 U M2 // L6E (13)
// Total 45 STM

Next: D2 L2 B2 L2 F' D2 L2 F2 L2 B2 D2 R' B L2 U F2 L' F2 R2 D2


----------



## ottozing (Jul 17, 2014)

porkynator said:


> Next scramble: U2 B2 F2 L F2 R2 B2 L' D2 B2 R' B U L' D2 L' F2 R B' F' L



F L2 U2 L F2 U2 F2 (2 squares)
B L2 F' R2 F2 (XXcross)
R' U' R (F2L-1)
U L2 U2 L U L' U L2 (F2L)
B' R B' R' B2 U2 L' B L B' U' (LL)

35htm, trying to practice for nats but holy poop i'm bad at finishing solves (probably not great at starting them either lol). Anyone who can actually FMC, feel free to make my solution better so I can learn how to not be nub ty.

Next: B' R2 U2 F U F B' R2 D' R2 U2 R' F2 D2 R2 D2 L B2 D2 L

EDIT: dang, ninjad. do dee's scramble next


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jul 17, 2014)

porkynator said:


> Assuming you were doing a normal CFOP solve:
> 
> Dw' L' U Rw' U L2 U'
> Rw U' L'
> ...


Very nice. Wow. 


> Next: B' R2 U2 F U F B' R2 D' R2 U2 R' F2 D2 R2 D2 L B2 D2 L


U L U L' R' U F' (7/7) 1x2x3
S2 M' S2 M' (4/11) 2x2x3
z' y2 R2 U R' U' F R' F' R (8/19) pseudo 2x3x3
y l U2 L' U' L U' l' (7/26) OLL
y R2 U' R2 D B2 L2 U L2 D' B2 U L2 (12/38) 3x3x3

Next: ninja'd by two people


----------



## martinss (Jul 17, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> Next: D2 L2 B2 L2 F' D2 L2 F2 L2 B2 D2 R' B L2 U F2 L' F2 R2 D2



Cross: U' L2 R' U' F R'

F2l 1: U2 R' U R D2

F2L 2: U2 y2 M F2 M'

F2L 3: y' U2 F U F'

F2L 4: y F' U2 F R U R'

2-L-OLL : U f R U R' U' f' then F' L F R' F' L' F R

PLL : U2 R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R U

Next : U' L' R U B' L2 B' L U' F2 U2 L2 R2 U' R2 L' B L' F2 U' B2 U D2 F L


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jul 18, 2014)

martinss said:


> Next : U' L' R U B' L2 B' L U' F2 U2 L2 R2 U' R2 L' B L' F2 U' B2 U D2 F L



y x
M F' L2 U2 L' U2 L U' L'
U' F U' F' U2 L' U' L
R U R2 d' L' U L 
U2 R U2 R' U' R U R'
F U R U' R' F' 
U R U' L' U R' U' L
y' L F' L B2 L' F L B2 L2 

Next: F L2 F2 L U' L' U2 B' D2 F2 L U' F' R U' R2 B2 L2 U D2 F R' F B2 D'


----------



## ottozing (Jul 18, 2014)

F L2 F2 L U' L' U2 B' D2 F2 L U' F' R U' R2 B2 L2 U D2 F R' F B2 D' 

Some more Nationals practice. Final time was 58:22.985 (I was cutting it close which is why the insertions suck).

premove D2
F2 L F' (EO)
D' R2 U R' (2x2x2)
B2 D' (2x2x3)
switch to inv
D L2 D' B2 L (All but 5 corners)

Skeleton: * F2 L F' D' R2 U R' B2 D' L' B2 D L2 D
* D B' D' F D B D' F'

New Skeleton: D B' * D' F D B D' F L F' D' R2 U R' B2 D' L' B2 D L2 D
* U F U' B' U F' U' B

Final solution = D B' U F U' B' U F' U' B D' F D B D' F L F' D' R2 U R' B2 D' L' B2 D L2 D (29)

Next: U2 B2 F2 L' U2 R' D2 R2 F2 U2 L F' D2 B2 D' L' U B2 L' R

EDIT: Just checked it out on IF and optimal insertion was 23 :/


----------



## martinss (Jul 18, 2014)

ottozing said:


> Next: U2 B2 F2 L' U2 R' D2 R2 F2 U2 L F' D2 B2 D' L' U B2 L' R



Cross: x2 u' F U' F R2 D2

F2L 1: U F' U F R' U2 R

F2L 2: D L' U L 

F2L 3: D' U' M F' M'

F2L 4: y' U2 R U2 R' U2 R U' r' 

2-L-OLL : y2 F R U R' U' F' then R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R

PLL : U' r U r' U' r' F r2 U' r' U' r U r' F' U r U r' U' r' F r2 U' r' U' r U r' F' U

Next : D F2 D R2 F' L2 B' D' B' L D2 F D' U' F' D2 B F2 R U2 R' F2 R' L2 B'


EDIT: Sorry, I failed (perhaps at scrambling ?).


----------



## Renslay (Jul 18, 2014)

martinss said:


> Cross: x2 u' F U' F R2 D2
> 
> F2L 1: U F' U F R' U2 R
> 
> ...



Not even close, see here.


----------



## darkstorm125 (Jul 18, 2014)

martinss said:


> Next : D F2 D R2 F' L2 B' D' B' L D2 F D' U' F' D2 B F2 R U2 R' F2 R' L2 B'



z2
L D2 B F R2 // Cross
U2' L' U L // F2L 1
U' R U2 R2' U' R // F2L 2
U' L U L' U' L U2 L' // F2L 3
U' R U2 R' U F' U' F R U' R' // F2L 4 +setup LL
U' R U R' U R U2 R' // LL
U2 // AUF

Next : L U B' R' F U' R' D2 L' F U' L F' R' B2 F' D' U F2 U' D2 B R2 U' L


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 18, 2014)

martinss said:


> Next : D F2 D R2 F' L2 B' D' B' L D2 F D' U' F' D2 B F2 R U2 R' F2 R' L2 B'



z2 D2 F R' B' U R'//cross+preserve pair
y' U R U' R'//f2l1
L' U L U' L U L'//f2l2
U2 R' U R L' U2 L//f2l3
y R U2 R' U F' L' U' L F//f2l4+VHLS
R U R' U R U2 R'//OLL
L' U' L U L F' L2 U L U' F l F' l'//PLL
Next: R2 F' U2 F2 L2 F' R2 D2 R2 F D2 R' U2 L2 F2 D U' F' L' D2 R2


----------



## ottozing (Jul 18, 2014)

Moar FMC practice for nats 

D F2 D R2 F' L2 B' D' B' L D2 F D' U' F' D2 B F2 R U2 R' F2 R' L2 B' 

D U2 F' L (EO)
U L2 U' B' (2x2x2)
D U' F' U (2x2x3)
D F D (F2L-1)
F' D F D' F (All but 5 corners)

Skeleton: * D U2 F' L U L2 U' B' D U' F' U D F D F' D F D' F

* F U F' D F U' F' D'

New skeleton: F U F' D F U' F' U2 F' L U L2 U' B' ** D U' F' U D F D F' D F D' F

** B' D F D' B D F' D'

Final solution: F U F' D F U' F' U2 F' L U L2 U' B2 D F D' B D F' U' F' U D F D F' D F D' F (31)

Insertions were a little better this time, but again I could be a lot better at them. Once again I was cutting it close (Final time 58:37.156), but I'm happy with a 31 simply because it beat my 32 backup which I found in the first 10-15 mins using 2x2x2>2x2x3>F2L>LL 

Next: D R U' R2 F' U2 F' L2 F' R2 F2 U F2 D2 L2 B2 U L2 F2 D'

EDIT: Triple ninjad lol oops


----------



## porkynator (Jul 18, 2014)

ottozing said:


> Next: D R U' R2 F' U2 F' L2 F' R2 F2 U F2 D2 L2 B2 U L2 F2 D'



*HTA*

_Step 1: Reduction to <R2, L2, F, B, U, D> (EO)_
F U L' _(3)_

_Step 2: Reduction to <R2, L2, F2, B2, U, D> (Domino)
2a: Edges_
B U' D F
_2b: Corners_
B U B' U B U2 B F D F' D F D2 F

_Step 3: Reduction to <R2, L2, F2, B2, U2, D2>
3a: Corners_
R' F R' B2 R F' R U' D'
_3b: Edges_
R2 U M2 U

_Step 4: Endgame_
F2 E2 F2 M' E2 M' S' L2 S L2

Next scramble: D2 U2 R' D2 L' D2 B2 L D2 R U L F L R' U F2 U' B' R2 F'


----------



## henrysavich (Jul 19, 2014)

porkynator said:


> *HTA*
> 
> Next scramble: D2 U2 R' D2 L' D2 B2 L D2 R U L F L R' U F2 U' B' R2 F'



x2 D' L F' R' L D L D // Cross

y' U2 R U' R' y' U' R U' R' // 1st pair

U2 R' U' R L U2 L' U2 L U' L'// 2nd pair

R' U2 R L' U L U R' U R // 3rd pair

d M U r U' r' U' M' // fancy 4th pair

R U' R' F R F' U R// OLL

L U' R U2 L' U L R' U' R U2 L' U R' U'// PLL +AUF

Opinions? Critiques?

Next: F2 D L2 F' D2 R' F D' B2 U L2 U2 L2 F2 D2 F' D2 F D' F' B' R' B2 U' R


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jul 19, 2014)

henrysavich said:


> x2 D' L F' R' L D L D // Cross
> y' U2 R U' R' y' U' R U' R' // 1st pair
> U2 R' U' R L U2 L' U2 L U' L'// 2nd pair
> R' U2 R L' U L U R' U R // 3rd pair
> ...



make sure your solution works
dont use [noparse]cubetimer.com[/noparse] because it sucks
use a random state scrambler
dont leave a blank line between each step, it bothers me for some reason
first pair: L' U2 L y R' U' R
second pair: y U2 R U R2 U' R

i refuse to use that scramble

R2 B2 L2 U R2 U' L2 U2 L2 B' L' R2 B2 U F2 D U F U

z //inspection
D R' F' D2 R U' F' U F u //xcross
R' U2 R U2 R' U' R //f2l2
R U2 R' U' L U L' //f2l3
F' U2 F //block
d' R' D R U' R' D' R //f2l4
x R U R' U' R' U R' U' D R' U R U' D' l U2 //LL
alg.cubing.net

next: B2 D2 F2 L2 R2 U R2 U L2 B2 D R F' D U' B U B D2 L R'


----------



## qaz (Jul 19, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> make sure your solution works
> dont use [noparse]cubetimer.com[/noparse] because it sucks
> use a random state scrambler
> dont leave a blank line between each step, it bothers me for some reason
> ...



y' x U l' D L' D2 F2
y2 x U R2 U2 F'
R U2 R2 U' R' U' R' U' R
y2 F R U R' *U' F'
F U* F' L2 u' L U' L' U L' u L2 U

4 moves cancel = 34

next: L2 B' F' L2 U2 L2 B L2 R2 U2 B2 D' R F' U2 B2 U' B' R2 D U


----------



## TDM (Jul 19, 2014)

qaz said:


> L2 B' F' L2 U2 L2 B L2 R2 U2 B2 D' R F' U2 B2 U' B' R2 D U


As I would do in a speedsolve with a different U perm to reduce HTM movecount (I'd do U M2 U M U2 M' U M2 U in a solve).
y'
R L2 D L2
L' U M' B2 l
F2 L F2 L'
d' r' F r
U2 R' U R U' R' F' U F R
R' U2 R U R' U R
R2 U' F B' R2 B F' U' R2 U2

43-4 = 39 HTM

Next: R2 U2 L2 U' F2 D L2 F2 D' U' L2 F' L' D' R2 F D' L F' U' R'


----------



## qaz (Jul 19, 2014)

R2 U2 L2 U' F2 D L2 F2 D' U' L2 F' L' D' R2 F D' L F' U' R'

x2 L F' L' U2 R' D
y2 F' R D' F' U D F2
R' U R' U R d' R U' R' U' L' U' L
f (R U R' U')2 f' U

37 moves

next: U2 L F2 U2 L' F2 U2 F2 L2 B2 R' F' R U' B2 L' D R2 D'


----------



## TDM (Jul 19, 2014)

qaz said:


> U2 L F2 U2 L' F2 U2 F2 L2 B2 R' F' R U' B2 L' D R2 D'


y2 x'
M F U' R2
u R U' R' E
L U L'
U2 y' R U' R'
U L U' L' U2 y R' U' R
y' L' U2 L U L' U L
x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R

40 STM/41 HTM

Next: F2 R' B2 L D2 F2 D2 R2 F2 L' B2 D' B' U2 B2 U2 L' R2 U' L2 R'


----------



## ottozing (Jul 19, 2014)

TDM said:


> Next: F2 R' B2 L D2 F2 D2 R2 F2 L' B2 D' B' U2 B2 U2 L' R2 U' L2 R'



Another FMC attempt. Final time was 53:46.858

premoves U2 F' L U R'
R' U R2 D (2x2x2)
R U R' U2 (2x2x3)
L2 U L2 U' (F2L-1)
F L' F' L (F2L)
F2 U' F2 U F U' F R' F' R F U (LL)
U2 F' L U R' (Undo pseudo)

Final solution: R' U R2 D R U R' U2 L2 U L2 U' F L' F' L F2 U' F2 U F U' F R' F' R F U' F' L U R' (32)

Also my skeleton which I found but cbf doing 2 insertions in 6 mins :s

F2 R U' D F L' U' L' D' (2x2x2 + EO)
U2 R U F2 (2x2x3)
switch
R2 U2 R U R2 U R2 U R2 U' R (All but 5 corners)

Skeleton: F2 R U' D F L' U' L' D' U2 R U F2 R' U R2 U' R2 U' R2 U' R' U2 R2 (24)

Wasn't even a great skeleton anyway, so whatever.

Next: D2 B2 U2 B2 R D2 U2 L' B2 F2 R' D' B2 F2 L' U R2 F' L' D


----------



## TDM (Jul 19, 2014)

ottozing said:


> D2 B2 U2 B2 R D2 U2 L' B2 F2 R' D' B2 F2 L' U R2 F' L' D


R2 D M' F2 x'
L' U' L d R' U' R
D R U R' D'
L U' M F' l'
L2 F' L' F L'
y r U M U R' U' r U' r'
l U' R D2 R' U R D2 R2

44 STM/47 HTM, but I had to look up the OLL because I didn't know it.

Next: B2 F2 U2 F2 U F2 R2 F2 D' F2 U B U' L' D' L2 B D' B' U' F'


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 19, 2014)

TDM said:


> Next: B2 F2 U2 F2 U F2 R2 F2 D' F2 U B U' L' D' L2 B D' B' U' F'



x2 z
U L F' D2 U' L2//cross
U2 L U' L' U F U' F'//f2l1
d' R U' R' U' R U R'//f2l2
L' U2 L U L' U' L//f2l4
d' F' U' F U' R U' R2 F R F'//ZBF2L?
L' U2 L2 U L2 U L2 U2 L'//OLL
U x L U' L D2 L' U L D2 L2//PLL
Next: R' D2 L' D2 F2 R' B2 D2 U2 L2 U B R' F2 R' B2 D B'

EDIT:
doing d' R U' R' U' R' F R F2 U2 F2 R' F' R instead for last slot gives LL skip. 
from cubeexplorer.
DOUBLEEDIT:
x2 z F2 D' L D' L B' L' U2 B L U' R' 12 move F2L
U F' L U2 B L B' U2 L2 U2 L2 F' L' F2 and 14 move LL

Thanks to cubeexplorer. I'm bored.

Triple edit:
F U2 B' R' D' R' B L D2 //2x2x3
U R F' U2 R' U2 F' R' U F R2 F2 R F R2 F2 R //everything else
I'm bored someone post a solve!


----------



## qaz (Jul 19, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> x2 z
> U L F' D2 U' L2//cross
> U2 L U' L' U F U' F'//f2l1
> d' R U' R' U' R U R'//f2l2
> ...



U2 L' R F' R' F2 U F
R2 D' R
B2 D' B D'
B L B' L' B2 *L B2 L'
L B2 L* F L' B2 L F' L2 B2

final solution: U2 L' R F' R' F2 U F R2 D' R B2 D' B D' B L B' L' B2 L2 F L' B2 L F' L2 B2 (28)

FMC pb yey

next: D' L' B' U R' F2 B R D' R2 F U2 D2 F2 U2 R2 F U2 B2 L2


----------



## plrplrplr12345 (Jul 19, 2014)

qaz said:


> next: D' L' B' U R' F2 B R D' R2 F U2 D2 F2 U2 R2 F U2 B2 L2



z2 F' U' B2 u R2 // Cross
y R' U R U2 R' U R2 // 1st pair
U2 R' // 2nd pair
U y R' U' R U' R' U R // 3rd pair
y R' U R U' R' U R // 4th pair
y2 R U2 R' U' R U' R2 // OLL
U' R y R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 // PLL

(53 moves, 47 not including rotations)

Next: L2 F2 U' L2 B2 U' B2 D U' F2 R' B2 D F2 D' R' F' D U2 B


----------



## TDM (Jul 19, 2014)

plrplrplr12345 said:


> L2 F2 U' L2 B2 U' B2 D U' F2 R' B2 D F2 D' R' F' D U2 B


x2 y' // Inspection
U R' F' L F2 U R2 // Cross (7/7)
U M F2 r // F2L-1 (4/11)
U M' B M // F2L-2 (4/15)
U2 R U' R' U R U2 R // F2L-3 (8/23)
U' F' U' F U' R U R' // F2L-4 (8/31)
L U2 L' // OLL (3/34)
R' U R U' R' F' U' F R U R' F R' F' R U' R // PLL (17/51)
U2 L U2 L' U' // Solve (5/56)

Next: U2 B' R F D2 R' F U2 D L' D2 F L2 B L2 D2 F U2 D2 B' L2


----------



## qaz (Jul 20, 2014)

U2 B' R F D2 R' F U2 D L' D2 F L2 B L2 D2 F U2 D2 B' L2

x' R D L' U D R' B2 L' F2 R2 F' L2 //2x2x3
x' R U B' R B U' B U B' //f2l-3
U2 F' U F U R U' R' U2 F' U2 F U //things
x R' F R' B2 R F' R' B2 R2 //pll

next: U2 F D2 B2 D2 L2 U2 B' R2 B F' D' L' B2 D U F D' L' F' R


----------



## CubeBird (Jul 20, 2014)

qaz said:


> next: U2 F D2 B2 D2 L2 U2 B' R2 B F' D' L' B2 D U F D' L' F' R



x //inspection
D2 L R' F U' R2 //cross
U' L' U2 L2 U L' //1st pair
U' R U' R' U2 R' U R //2nd pair
y' U' R U' R2 U' R //3rd pair
y' R' U' R U2 R' U R //4th pair
R' U2 R2 U R' U R U2 x' U' R' U //OLL
x U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U //J Perm

Next: L2 D R2 B2 R2 D F2 D L2 U2 F U' L' B R' B' L2 R' B R2 D


----------



## qaz (Jul 20, 2014)

CubeBird said:


> x //inspection
> D2 L R' F U' R2 //cross
> U' L' U2 L2 U L' //1st pair
> U' R U' R' U2 R' U R //2nd pair
> ...


x2 y
L R' F R B2 R2 B2 R2 B L' U L D' //xx-cross
U R U' R' y' U2 R' U' R //F2L-3
(U' L' U2 L)2 F U' R U R' U //things
x y R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 //pll

next: R' L F U' B' D R B2 D2 R' U' L2 F2 D R2 U' L2 U R2


----------



## plrplrplr12345 (Jul 21, 2014)

qaz said:


> next: R' L F U' B' D R B2 D2 R' U' L2 F2 D R2 U' L2 U R2



F' L U2 L' U L B U R' // Cross + 1st pair
U' R' U' L U L' // 2nd pair
U2 B R U R' B' // 3rd pair
U2 R' U' R2 f' U2 // 4th pair
F U f R' F R // OLL
L U2 L' U' L U2 R' U L' U' R // PLL
U' // AUF

(45 moves)

Next: R' F' U' R' F2 B' U' D B L U2 F D2 F B D2 F' R2 L2 U2 F'


----------



## qaz (Jul 21, 2014)

plrplrplr12345 said:


> F' L U2 L' U L B U R' // Cross + 1st pair
> U' R' U' L U L' // 2nd pair
> U2 B R U R' B' // 3rd pair
> U2 R' U' R2 f' U2 // 4th pair
> ...



z2 R' U' F D U F' R //2x2x2
y2 U2 R U R' F' R2 F //xx-cross
U B U B' U L' U' L //f2l-3
U R' U2 R B U' *B' *//tripod
*B* R' U' R U R B' R' //weird LL

35 htm

next: B F2 R2 F2 L2 U2 B2 U2 R2 F D2 L B F2 R2 U' F U2 R U'


----------



## plrplrplr12345 (Jul 21, 2014)

qaz said:


> next: B F2 R2 F2 L2 U2 B2 U2 R2 F D2 L B F2 R2 U' F U2 R U'



L B' L' B2 L' U L F U F' D2 // X-cross
L U' L2 U L // 2nd pair
R U2 R' U F' U' F // 3rd pair
U' B' U' B U R' U2 L U L' R // 4th + WVLS
U R' U2 L U' R U L' // PLL
U2 // AUF

(43 moves)

Next: U L2 F2 U B2 U R2 U' F2 D' R2 F' L' F2 U B U B' R2 D F'


----------



## qaz (Jul 21, 2014)

plrplrplr12345 said:


> Next: U L2 F2 U B2 U R2 U' F2 D' R2 F' L' F2 U B U B' R2 D F'



y' R F' D F L2 * F2 L //2x2x2
R' U R2 U' R' //2x2x3
d' R U2 R U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R' //F2L
l U2 L2 U' L2 U' l' L' U2 L U' //OLL
* L2 l2 F L' F' M2 F L F' //L3E

solution: y' R F' D F l2 F L' F' M2 F L F M' x' U R2 U' R' d' R U2 R U2 R' U2 R2 U2 x' U2 L2 U' L2 U' l' L' U2 L U'

36 STM, 38 HTM

next: L' D2 F' U' L2 U2 D' F2 B' L' U2 B' U2 D2 L2 U2 F D2 F B2 D2


----------



## goodatthis (Jul 21, 2014)

plrplrplr12345 said:


> Next: U L2 F2 U B2 U R2 U' F2 D' R2 F' L' F2 U B U B' R2 D F'



L' D L U F U' F2 L2 F U' R U // most of 2x2x3
R U R B U2 B2 // F2L-1
U B U B' U B U' B' U B U' B' // To L3C
U B2 D B' U2 B D' B' U2 B' // L3C (luckily it was just an easy OCLL) 

40 moves HTM. 30 move skeleton.

I could have stopped at a certain point in the "to L3C' step to get to L4C, but I don't know of any ways to intuit L4C solutions. (Plus a corner was twisted) But as an alternate: 

L' D L U F U' F2 L2 F U' R U // most of 2x2x3
R U R B U2 B2 // F2L-1
U B U2 B' // to L4C 

22 move skeleton. Doing one comm then another probably would have been the same amount of moves as above, but with better cancellations if I had used insertions.

Next scramble: R F L' U2 D' R' F L' D' R B2 U L2 F2 U2 L2 B2 D' F2 B2 U2


----------



## qaz (Jul 21, 2014)

goodatthis said:


> L' D L U F U' F2 L2 F U' R U // most of 2x2x3
> R U R B U2 B2 // F2L-1
> U B U B' U B U' B' U B U' B' // To L3C
> U B2 D B' U2 B D' B' U2 B' // L3C (luckily it was just an easy OCLL)
> ...


U2 R F' D R F2 D F //2x2x3
D R U F D F' U' //f2l3
D2 R' D R D2 F D2 F' R' D R D2 R' D2 R //bad tripod
D F D' F' D R' D R D2 //f2l4
U' L' F' L //undo premoves

ll skip is cool, rest sucked though

next: D2 L' B2 R' F2 L2 U2 L2 R' B2 D F U' L B' U' F' U2 B2 F


----------



## porkynator (Jul 22, 2014)

qaz said:


> next: D2 L' B2 R' F2 L2 U2 L2 R' B2 D F U' L B' U' F' U2 B2 F



D F2 D' B2 D F2 D' B2 U2 F' L' D R D' F2 B2 U L' B' F L2 B2 F2 R2 B' L U D' B' R (30 HTM)

D F2 D' B2 D F2 D' B2 U2 F' L' D //All corners and 3 edges (12)
R D' F2 B2 U L' //3 more edges (6)
B' F L2 B2 F2 R2 //2 more edges (6)
B' L U D' B' R //4 edges and 4 centres (6)

CF, almost sub-30! When I got to this point I thought I had done it, I just needed to delete the first 8 moves (which are a corners- 3-cycle) and insert it later in the solve. 1 cancellation was enough. But I couldn't find any.

Next scramble: L2 F2 D' R2 D B2 L2 U' F2 D F2 L' B' U' F' D F' D2 R' D L2


----------



## qaz (Jul 22, 2014)

porkynator said:


> Next scramble: L2 F2 D' R2 D B2 L2 U' F2 D F2 L' B' U' F' D F' D2 R' D L2



y U' R' F R' U' L' D //2x2x2 (7/7)
U2 B U * B2 //2x2x3 (4/11)
F U' F' L F' L F //pairs (7/18)
L F U' F' L U //F2L (6/24)
U L B L' B' U' L2 //LL (7/31)
* [U', R' D2 R] //L3C (8/39)

3 moves cancel = 36

next: B U L' U' D' F' B L' U F' D R2 D F2 R2 B2 L2 U R2 U2


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 22, 2014)

qaz said:


> next: B U L' U' D' F' B L' U F' D R2 D F2 R2 B2 L2 U R2 U2



L' D' R B D2//cross
L' U' L U F' U' F//f2l1
d' R' U' R//f2l2
R U' R' U F' U B' U F U2 B//
U R' F D' F2 L F' L' D F' R F2 U' F//I'm too lazy

Next: F2 U F2 R2 U B2 D' B2 L2 R2 U' B' R2 F2 D F L R U' F2 R


----------



## qaz (Jul 22, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> L' D' R B D2//cross
> L' U' L U F' U' F//f2l1
> d' R' U' R//f2l2
> R U' R' U F' U B' U F U2 B//
> ...



D' R D' R' //2x2x2 (4/4)
B2 U B' * U B2 L2 ** B' R' U' R L' B' L U //AB4C (14/18)
* [B2, U F2 U'] //corner (8/26)
** [L2: [R D2 R', U2]] (10/36)

solution: D' R D' R' B2 U B U F2 U' B2 U F2 B2 R D2 R' U2 R D2 R' U2 L2 B' R' U' R L' B' L U (31)

IF says 26 is optimal:
D' R D' R' B2 U B' U B2 L2 B' R' U' R L' [@1] B' L U
Insert at @1: L F' L' B' L F L' B
After the 1st insertion: D' R D' R' B2 U B' U B2 L2 B' R' U' R F' [@2] L' B' L F U
Insert at @2: F U F' D2 F U' F' D2
Fewest moves: 26. 8 moves cancelled
The final solution: D' R D' R' B2 U B' U B2 L2 B' R' U' R U F' D2 F U' F' D2 L' B' L F U

i suck at finding insertions.

next: L2 B2 R2 U2 B L2 F L2 U2 R2 D' F L2 U' B' R D2 F2 D2


----------



## plrplrplr12345 (Jul 22, 2014)

qaz said:


> next: L2 B2 R2 U2 B L2 F L2 U2 R2 D' F L2 U' B' R D2 F2 D2



F R U R U2 R U R B' R' // x-cross
U' L U' L2' U L // 3rd pair
U' B' U' B U B' U' B // 4th pair
r U M U R' U' r U' M // OLL
R B2 R F R' B2 R F' R // PLL
U' // AUF

(43 moves, not including rotations)

Next: U' D B L2 F U L U' D2 R' F2 L2 D' F2 U B2 U2 B2 U' B2 U'


----------



## CubeBird (Jul 23, 2014)

plrplrplr12345 said:


> Next: U' D B L2 F U L U' D2 R' F2 L2 D' F2 U B2 U2 B2 U' B2 U'



z2 y
M' U M' U' F2 D L D' //cross
R U' R' U R U' R' //1st pair
L' U L U' L' U' L //2nd pair
y U' R U R' U2 y R U R' //3rd pair
y' R U R' U R U' R' //4th pair
U' R U R' U' R U' R' F' U' F R U R' //OLL
U' l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 //PLL

http://alg.cubing.net/?setup=U-_D_B...R_U_R-_//OLL
U_l-_U_R-_D2_R_U-_R-_D2_R2_//PLL

Next: L' U2 F2 L' B2 R U2 R2 U2 R B2 U' B' L' U' R' F' U2 L


----------



## qaz (Jul 23, 2014)

CubeBird said:


> z2 y
> M' U M' U' F2 D L D' //cross
> R U' R' U R U' R' //1st pair
> L' U L U' L' U' L //2nd pair
> ...



premove D2 F' 
z' D' L' F L R2 B2 D' F' //2x2x3
U R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R' //F2L-3+pairs
U' F' L' U L U' F //tripod+F2L-4
R' U r' D' r U' r' D r U' R U //tripod LL
R2 F' //undo premoves
37 HTM

next: B2 D2 R2 B U2 B' D2 F D2 R2 F2 U R' D R' F R U B2 D2 F


----------



## CuberM (Jul 24, 2014)

qaz said:


> premove D2 F'
> z' D' L' F L R2 B2 D' F' //2x2x3
> U R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R' //F2L-3+pairs
> U' F' L' U L U' F //tripod+F2L-4
> ...



Method: Fredrick's

Cross: U' R X2 L2 F' L'

F2L 1: R U2 R' U' R U R'

F2L 2: Y R U2 R' U R U' R' U' R U2 R' B' U B

F2L 3: U R U2 R' U2 R U' R'

F2L 4: U' L' U L U F U' F'

OLL: U' F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' U2 Rw U R' U' Rw' F R F'

PLL: U R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U2

Next: L B2 U' R2 D L' F2 U2 F B L' D2 B R2 U' F D2 B' U' F2 D2 F B2 U F'


----------



## qaz (Jul 24, 2014)

CuberM said:


> Method: Fredrick's
> 
> Cross: U' R X2 L2 F' L'
> 
> ...



D U L' D L' D' L' //2x2x2
B R' D //xx-cross
R2 U R' U' R B' R B //f2l-3
R2 D R D' R' D R' D' //stuff
F d' F' d F2 D' L D' L' D2 F //pll

next: U' F' R2 L F2 D F2 U2 L' U' F U2 B' L2 F' R2 F D2 R2


----------



## G2013 (Jul 25, 2014)

qaz' scramble: U' F' R2 L F2 D F2 U2 L' U' F U2 B' L2 F' R2 F D2 R2
z2
F B R u R' u' (Cross) 6/6
U' R' U R2 U' R' (1st slot) 6/12
F U2 F' U' F U F' (2nd slot) 7/19
U R' U2 R U' R' U R (3rd slot) 8/27
L U2 L' U B' U' B (4th slot) 7/34
U f R U R' U' f' U F R U R' U' F' (OLL) 14/48
U2 R' U2 R U2 l' U l U R' U' R' F' R2 U2 (PLL) 15/63
Just a Fridrich solve.
Next Scramble: U F2 R B' F2 U' F' B2 U' D' R D2 B R L D2 B' U' R2 L' U R' U D' B'


----------



## G2013 (Jul 25, 2014)

qaz' scramble: U' F' R2 L F2 D F2 U2 L' U' F U2 B' L2 F' R2 F D2 R2
z2
F B R u R' u' (Cross) 6/6
U' R' U R2 U' R' (1st slot) 6/12
F U2 F' U' F U F' (2nd slot) 7/19
U R' U2 R U' R' U R (3rd slot) 8/27
L U2 L' U B' U' B (4th slot) 7/34
U f R U R' U' f' U F R U R' U' F' (OLL) 14/48
U2 R' U2 R U2 l' U l U R' U' R' F' R2 U2 (PLL) 15/63
Just a Fridrich solve.
Next Scramble: U F2 R B' F2 U' F' B2 U' D' R D2 B R L D2 B' U' R2 L' U R' U D' B'
(forgive me, or forgive the forum's code... My posts appear twice)


----------



## qaz (Jul 26, 2014)

G2013 said:


> Next Scramble: U F2 R B' F2 U' F' B2 U' D' R D2 B R L D2 B' U' R2 L' U R' U D' B'



B2 F2 L F2 U2 F'
D' B' L B R' B' R
L B2 L' * B' L2 B'
F' L' D L F L' F' D' F L'
* [L U' L', D]

35 HTM

next: R L U' D' F B2 R2 U' L' B2 R2 B2 R2 L2 D R2 U2 D' L2 D2


----------



## porkynator (Jul 26, 2014)

D' L' U L2 F2 L' B L B2 R' B' R B2 L R' D L R2 F' D F2 B2 U' F' B U D' R' B' U F' B L' B D2 (35)

D' L' U L2 //2 more moves for corners to be a 3-cycle away from solved + 2 edges
F2 + L R' D L R2 //2 more edges
F' D F2 B2 U' //more edges
L' R * //1 more edges
U' L' B L R' U' L F2 //All but 3 edges, 3 corners and centres

* M' E' M E //centres
+ L' B L Fw2 L' B' L Fw2 //3 corners and 3 edges

Next scramble: U L' F U' R F D R B U' F2 U F2 U2 L2 D' L2 F2 L2 B2


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jul 26, 2014)

porkynator said:


> Next scramble: U L' F U' R F D R B U' F2 U F2 U2 L2 D' L2 F2 L2 B2




U R D B R' F R2 B U' F' L // XCross + pair preservation
y L U' L' // F2L #2
F' U F R U2 R' // F2L #3
U' L' R B L R' U2 L' B L // ZBLS
R' U' R U' R' U2 R // OLL
U' R U R’ F’ R U R’ U’ R’ F R2 U’ R’ // PLL

Next: R2 D' L2 R2 U' L2 U' L2 B2 R2 U F R D' B' F' U L2 R' D2 L


----------



## qaz (Jul 26, 2014)

porkynator said:


> Next scramble: U L' F U' R F D R B U' F2 U F2 U2 L2 D' L2 F2 L2 B2



F' D L' B L2
U2 B2 U' * B R2
R' U' R B U' R B2 R' U B
B U2 B' U2 B U' B' U2 
* [u' U, L' D2 L]

34 HTM



Lazy Einstein said:


> Next: R2 D' L2 R2 U' L2 U' L2 B2 R2 U F R D' B' F' U L2 R' D2 L



R' L' U F' U2
F2 D F2 D' R' F
R D B R * B' R2 D' R' D' R2
F D' L D L' F L' F' L F' 
* [R', U' L2 U]

37 HTM

next: F2 R U2 B2 R F2 R U2 L2 B2 U2 F U' F U' B R F2 U' F


----------



## cowabunga (Jul 26, 2014)

qaz said:


> next: F2 R U2 B2 R F2 R U2 L2 B2 U2 F U' F U' B R F2 U' F


x
U' B' r B' 
R2 U2 R' U' R2 U R U' r' U
R2 U2 R' U' R U' R'
U M u M2 u' M2 U2 M2 U2
34HTM


Next: R2 D2 L2 B2 U B2 U2 B2 F2 U' L' F' L' R B' F2 L' F' U' R2


----------



## TDM (Jul 26, 2014)

cowabunga said:


> R2 D2 L2 B2 U B2 U2 B2 F2 U' L' F' L' R B' F2 L' F' U' R2


y2 // Inspection
U R L d' [L' r'] F // LSquare (6/6)
U R' U R U' R r B' // LCPBlock (8/14)
U r' U' r' U' R U' M U r' // EO (10/24)
r2 U2 r2 U2 M U2 M' // 223 (7/31)
U' R' U2 R U R U2 R2 // RSquare (8/39)
U R' U2 R U R' U' R // RBlock (8/47)
M2 U2 M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U' // 2GLL (8/55)

Next: F2 R2 D2 F' R2 F' L2 F R2 U2 B U' F' D2 F2 L U B' D' U2


----------



## qaz (Jul 26, 2014)

TDM said:


> y2 // Inspection
> U R L d' [L' r'] F // LSquare (6/6)
> U R' U R U' R r B' // LCPBlock (8/14)
> U r' U' r' U' R U' M U r' // EO (10/24)
> ...



U' B' U' R U2 R' //2x2x2
L' D F D2 F2 //2x2x3
r F' r U2 B' U' B //third pair
U' L' U2 L U2 F U' F' //tripod & fourth pair
z L' U L U2 R' L' U L U' R U2 R' //tripod ll

38 HTM

next: L2 U2 L2 B2 U R2 F2 D R2 U F2 R' B L2 D B D' F L2 F2 U


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jul 26, 2014)

TDM said:


> Next: F2 R2 D2 F' R2 F' L2 F R2 U2 B U' F' D2 F2 L U B' D' U2



z2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 //cross
u' L' U L u //f2l1
d' R U' R' F U2 F' //f2l2
U L U' L' d R' U' R //f2l3
U' F R U' R' F' //block
R' D R U' R' D' R //f2l4
x R U R' U' R' U R' U' D R' U R U' D' R //LL
alg.cubing.net

next: D2 U2 L2 F' R2 D2 R2 F2 U R2 D R' B' L' U F' R D2 U'

edit: whoops ninjd again but cool we both used tripod


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jul 27, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> next: D2 U2 L2 F' R2 D2 R2 F2 U R2 D R' B' L' U F' R D2 U'



y' F' R' E' B L2 U' L2 U L'
U2 B U B' U' R U' R' d R' U M F' r U2 L' U L U2 L F' L' F
y R U2 R' U' R U' R' U
L F' L B2 L' F L B2 L2 

Next: R L B2 U B2 D' R' L' B2 F' R2 D U2 B2 L' F' B D2 B L F2 R' F2 L B2


----------



## Cale S (Jul 27, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> Next: R L B2 U B2 D' R' L' B2 F' R2 D U2 B2 L' F' B D2 B L F2 R' F2 L B2


z y2 // Inspection
F U L' B U R' // Cross on orange (6/6)
z2 U2 B U B' // First pair (4/10)
U2 F U F' U' B' U B // Second pair (8/18)
U F U2 F' L' U' L U2 L' U L // 3rd pair + EO (11/29)
U2 R2 U B U' B' R2 F' U' F // CLS (10/39)
U M2 U M' U2 M U M2 // PLL (8/47)

Next: F' B' R F D' L F' D2 B R2 D' F' L2 R' U' L2 U2 B2 L' B F L D L' D


----------



## qaz (Jul 27, 2014)

Cale S said:


> z y2 // Inspection
> F U L' B U R' // Cross on orange (6/6)
> z2 U2 B U B' // First pair (4/10)
> U2 F U F' U' B' U B // Second pair (8/18)
> ...



B R2 U' B //2x2x2
L' F2 //pair
D' B D B' //2x2x3
D2 r' D2 L //xxx-cross
D B' D' B R' B' l //f2l
L' U2 L U L' U' L U L' U L U2 //ll

33 HTM

next: R F2 L2 U L2 B' L' U2 F' R2 D2 B2 R2 D R2 L2 D' L2 U' B2


----------



## slinky773 (Jul 27, 2014)

qaz said:


> next: R F2 L2 U L2 B' L' U2 F' R2 D2 B2 R2 D R2 L2 D' L2 U' B2



As a side note, damn, qaz, that's some good Petrus solving.

x2 // Inspection (0)
L D2 F D2 R' // Cross (5)
y' R' U R y' R' U' R // F2L - 1st Pair (6)
y' R U2 R' U2 R U' R' // F2L - 2nd Pair (8)
y' U R U' R' U y' R' U' R // F2L - 3rd Pair (8)
L' U L U y' R U' R' // F2L - 4th Pair Edge Insert (7)
R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // OLL - Pi (9)
y' R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U' // PLL - Ra Perm (16)

HTM: 59

Next: R F2 B2 R2 B' F L2 D2 L2 B R2 L' U' D' L2 U R2 F' B' R2 F2 D' L B D'


----------



## CubeBird (Jul 27, 2014)

slinky773 said:


> Next: R F2 B2 R2 B' F L2 D2 L2 B R2 L' U' D' L2 U R2 F' B' R2 F2 D' L B D'



x' //inspection
R B D L' //cross
U R U R2 U' R //1st pair
U2 L' U L U' L' U' L //2nd pair
y U' L' U L U y L U L' //3rd pair
R U' R' U R U2 R2 F R F' //4th pair
U2 r U2 R' U' R U' r' //OLL
U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U //PLL

http://alg.cubing.net/?setup=R_F2_B..._R_U_R-_U-_R-_F_R2_U-_R-_U-_R_U_R-_F-_U_//PLL

Next: R D' L D2 B' L' U2 F' D2 R' U2 D' R2 F2 L2 B2 D F2 L2 U'


----------



## DavidCip86 (Jul 27, 2014)

CubeBird said:


> Next: R D' L D2 B' L' U2 F' D2 R' U2 D' R2 F2 L2 B2 D F2 L2 U'



z' y
L u' F u' R2 u'
U' L U L' U L U' L' 
U2 R' U R 
U' R U' R' U y' R' U' R
U2 R U' R2 F R F' 
U2 F R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F2
R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U

http://alg.cubing.net/?alg=z-_y
L_u...-_L-_U2_F-_D2_R-_U2_D-_R2_F2_L2_B2_D_F2_L2_U-


----------



## qaz (Jul 27, 2014)

slinky773 said:


> As a side note, damn, qaz, that's some good Petrus solving.


thanks haha, i'm shamelessly using this thread to practice fmc



CubeBird said:


> Next: R D' L D2 B' L' U2 F' D2 R' U2 D' R2 F2 L2 B2 D F2 L2 U'



premoves L B' L2 R D L2
D' R2 F D' R D2 F //2x2x3
R D' R D' R' D R D2 R' D' * //F2L-3
R2 B R' B' D' R2 D R //AB3C
L B' L2 R D L2 //undo premoves
* D' R' U' R D R' U R

37 HTM

next: L' F2 U2 L F2 U2 L F2 L' F2 R2 U L2 B' F2 L2 F2 U2

ninja'd, but no next scramble anyway


----------



## thatboyahcubah (Jul 28, 2014)

qaz said:


> next: L' F2 U2 L F2 U2 L F2 L' F2 R2 U L2 B' F2 L2 F2 U2


First solve in this game thing 
cross: x' D' R' D2 F' R2 D2
F2L pair 1: y' U L' U L
F2L pair 2: U' R' U' R U2 y2 L' U L
F2L pair 3: y' R' U2 R U R' U2 R
F2L pair 4: U' y L U' L'
OLL: U' R U2 R2 F R F' R U2 R'
PLL: R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2
critiques appreciated 
51 HTM

next: B2 F2 U' B2 U2 R2 B2 D B2 U' L2 R U2 R' U2 F U2 F2 D' R2


----------



## porkynator (Jul 28, 2014)

U' B' U //Square #1 (3/3)
D //Square #2 (inner) (1/4)
B F2 U//Square #3 (3/7)
F2 U R' U //Square #4 (4/11)
B' R' B R' U2 R U R' F' //Match + EO (9/20)
U F U2 F' U' //5 edges and 2 corners (5/25)
D R' D' L D R D' L' //L3C (8/33)

Next scramble: D R2 B2 D U' R2 U' L2 U F U2 F2 R B2 L D U F R U


----------



## Roman (Jul 28, 2014)

thatboyahcubah said:


> next: B2 F2 U' B2 U2 R2 B2 D B2 U' L2 R U2 R' U2 F U2 F2 D' R2



x-cross: y' U' L D L2 [D U] R' L'
2: R' F R F'
3: U' R' U' R U2 R' U' R
4: U2 L U L' U' L U L'
OLL: U R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R
PLL: U2 <lambda>

edit: I am slow again xD


----------



## thatboyahcubah (Jul 28, 2014)

porkynator said:


> Next scramble: D R2 B2 D U' R2 U' L2 U F U2 F2 R B2 L D U F R U


x2
cross: L' R B' R D R' D' R2 (ew)
F2L #1: L U' L' U' R U2 R' U2 R U' R'
F2L #2: L U2 L' y2 U' R U R'
F2L #3: U L' U2 L U' L' U L
F2L #4: y' U L U L' U L U' L'
OLL: U r U R' U R U' R' U R U2 r'
PLL: R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R U'
clearly not an FMCer

nxt L F' L' B R L' U R' L' D' F2 D2 R' F2 L F2 R F2 U2 R2 D2


----------



## qaz (Jul 28, 2014)

L F' L' B R L' U R' L' D' F2 D2 R' F2 L F2 R F2 U2 R2 D2

U R' D F R' F2
L D' B' D' B2
L' D L' B D' B'
F' D R' D R D F
F' D2 F D F' D F B D2 B' D' B D' B' D'

36 HTM. stupid twisted corners. IF says 32 is optimal for that insertion.

next: U2 F2 B D2 R F' D F U B2 L2 B' L2 F D2 L2 B2 D2 L2


----------



## G2013 (Jul 28, 2014)

qaz's scramble U2 F2 B D2 R F' D F U B2 L2 B' L2 F D2 L2 B2 D2 L2

U F R' F' D R D' R D R2 D' B R' F R B' R' F' D B D' F2 D B' D' F2 R U F U' F' R' D2 F' D' U2 B2 R' U2 R F' (41 HTM)
Worked on the inverse with NISS and blockbuilding.

Next: R2 L' B2 U L F D2 F R2 U' B D2 F' U B2 D' L2 F D2 R D2 U' R D' U


----------



## qaz (Jul 29, 2014)

G2013 said:


> qaz's scramble U2 F2 B D2 R F' D F U B2 L2 B' L2 F D2 L2 B2 D2 L2
> 
> U F R' F' D R D' R D R2 D' B R' F R B' R' F' D B D' F2 D B' D' F2 R U F U' F' R' D2 F' D' U2 B2 R' U2 R F' (41 HTM)
> Worked on the inverse with NISS and blockbuilding.
> ...



premoves R' B2 D' F U' B'
F' D2 F2 D * L F # L2 //2x2x3 (7/7)
R F2 R' D F2 //F2L-3 (5/12)
F' D' R' D2 R D' F //AB4C (7/19)
R' B2 D' F U' B' //undo premoves (6/25)
* [D', L U2 L'] //1C (8/33)
# [F', U' B2 U] //L3C (8/41)

solution: F' D2 F2 L U2 L' D L U B2 U F U' B2 U L2 R F2 R' D F D' R' D2 R D' F R' B2 D' F U' B' (33 - 8 moves cancel)

IF says my insertions were optimal :tu

next: R2 D2 B U2 B R2 F' R2 B U2 B2 R' D2 U' B R' D' B2 L' R' F2


----------



## ottozing (Jul 29, 2014)

R2 D2 B U2 B R2 F' R2 B U2 B2 R' D2 U' B R' D' B2 L' R' F2 

Premove R' D U'
L F2 (2x2x2)
D L D' U' L' U' (2x2x3)
D' B2 D U R (F2L-1)
B D' B D B (All but 5 corners)

Skeleton: L F2 D ** L D' U' L' U' D' B2 D U R B D' B D B R' D U' (21)

** D' R D L' D' R' D L

New skeleton: L F2 R D L' D' R' D L2 D' U' L' U' D' B2 D U R B D' B D ++ B R' D U' (26)

++ L2 F' R F L2 F' R' F

Solution: L F2 R D L' D' R' D L2 D' U' L' U' D' B2 D U R B D' B D L2 F' R F L2 F' R' F B R' D U' (34)

F2 U2 B L2 R2 B' D2 L2 F' U2 L2 D' B R2 D B U R F2 R' D


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 29, 2014)

ottozing said:


> F2 U2 B L2 R2 B' D2 L2 F' U2 L2 D' B R2 D B U R F2 R' D



FMC is cool
D' F D' B2 R' F R//2x2x2 (7)
L2 D2 F' D2 F2 D F'//2x2x3 (7)
(switch to inverse)
B D F' D2 F B'//F2L (6)
EDIT: U' F2 R2 D2 R D R2 U' B2 U R' F' U F'//LL from cubeexplorer (14) 
Final: D' F D' B2 R' F R L2 D2 F' D2 F2 D U' F R U' B2 U R2 D' R' D2 R2 F2 U B F' D2 F D' B' (33)


But this sucks...


So
D' F D' B2 R' F R//2x2x2 (7)
L2 D2 F' D2 F2 D F'//2x2x3 (7)
(switch to inverse)
B D' B' L' D' B' L' B D L'//VHLS and 4 corners left. (10)

Any tips on how to go on?

EDIT:
Bleh, IF
D' F D' B2 R' F R L2 D2 F' D2 F2 D F' L D' B' L [@1] B D L B D B'
Insert at @1: U' B D' B' U B D B'
After the 1st insertion: D' F D' B2 R' F R L2 D2 F' D2 F2 D F' L D' B' L U' B D' B' U B D2 L [@2] B D B'
Insert at @2: L' D R D' L D R' D'
Fewest moves: 34. 6 moves cancelled
The final solution: D' F D' B2 R' F R L2 D2 F' D2 F2 D F' L D' B' L U' B D' B' U B D' R D' L D R' D' B D B'


OH YES 
Next: F2 U2 F2 D' R2 D' F2 U R2 D' R U2 L2 F R' D2 B' R U'


----------



## qaz (Jul 29, 2014)

F2 U2 F2 D' R2 D' F2 U R2 D' R U2 L2 F R' D2 B' R U'

L B' U2 B U B U2
D' F' R D R'
R' D' R D2 F' D F2 D'
L * D' L' D2 F' D' F
* L2 B' R2 B L2 B' R2 B

33 HTM, couldn't find a good insertion. IF says 32 is optimal.

next: D2 B2 R' D2 L2 D2 R' D2 U2 L' D2 B' D2 R U R' D' L' F2 D R'


----------



## Brest (Jul 29, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Next: F2 U2 F2 D' R2 D' F2 U R2 D' R U2 L2 F R' D2 B' R U'



F' // premove
F2 U2 F2 D' R2 D' F2 U R2 D' R U2 L2 F R' D2 B' R U' // scramble

B L B' L F // 1x2x3
U' D' B U2 // 2x2x3
F2 D2 F' D F' D' F' // psuedo F2L (find premove F')



Spoiler



continuation 1
F D F' R' D2 R F D' F' // leave 4 corners (take out pair, insert with EOLS)
F' // premove

(erghhh 4 corners hurts my head)
IF gives:
B L B' L F U' D' [@1] B U2 F2 D2 F' D F2 R' D2 R F D' F2
Insert at @1: D2 B U B' D2 B U' B'
After the 1st insertion: B L B' L F U' D B U B' D2 B U F2 D2 F' D F2 R' D2 R F [@2] D' F2
Insert at @2: F' R' F L F' R F L'
Fewest moves: 28. 8 moves cancelled
The final solution: B L B' L F U' D B U B' D2 B U F2 D2 F' D F2 R' D2 F L F' R F L' D' F2





Spoiler



continuation 2
F L' F' L D L B D' B' L' D2 // leave 3 corners
F' // premove

skeleton:
B L B' L F U' D' B U2 F2 D2 F' D F' (1) D' L' F' L D L B D' B' L' D2 F'
(1) insert [F', D' B' D] (3 moves cancel)

solution:
B L B' L F U' D' B U2 F2 D2 F' D F2 D' B' D F D' B L' F' L D L B D' B' L' D2 F' (31)





Spoiler



continuation 3
F D F // re-take out pair
D F' R U F' U' R' D2 F' D' // leave 3 corners
F' // premove

skeleton:
B L B' L F U' D' B U2 F2 (1) D2 F' D2 F' R U F' U' R' D2 F' D' F'
(1) insert [F' U' F, D2] (5 moves cancel)

solution:
B L B' L F U' D' B U2 F U' F D2 F' U D2 F' R U F' U' R' D2 F' D' F' (26)


Ninja'd



qaz said:


> next: D2 B2 R' D2 L2 D2 R' D2 U2 L' D2 B' D2 R U R' D' L' F2 D R'



linear skeleton

U R' U2 R2 // 2x2x2
F U' L U2 L' U' L' // 2x2x3
R' F R F // EO / 2x2x1
U2 F2 U' // leave 5 corners

IF gives:
U R' U2 R2 F U' L U2 L' U' L' R' [@1] F R F U2 F2 U'
Insert at @1: L D2 L' U' L D2 L' U
After the 1st insertion: U R' U2 R2 F U' L U2 L' U' R' D2 L' U' L D2 L' U F [@2] R F U2 F2 U'
Insert at @2: F' U' F D F' U F D'
Fewest moves: 28. 6 moves cancelled
The final solution: U R' U2 R2 F U' L U2 L' U' R' D2 L' U' L D2 L' F D F' U F D' R F U2 F2 U'

Next: D2 R2 F2 R2 B2 D2 U B2 U' L2 D R' F2 U' R F D U2 F R2 U'


----------



## porkynator (Jul 29, 2014)

Scramble: D2 R2 F2 R2 B2 D2 U B2 U' L2 D R' F2 U' R F D U2 F R2 U' 

B U R' D L F' //4 corners and 1 edge (actually 2, but I'm not keeping one of them) (6/6)
R U B' F2 D' F B2 U' //All corners -1 move and 4 edges (8/14)
F' B U2 F //2 more edges (4/18)
L' D' L R' B R B' //2 more edges (7/25)
L R' D' B' F L2 F2 B2 R' D' U //L4E (11/36)

Next scramble: D2 B R2 B2 R2 F2 D2 R2 F R2 F2 L B' F D' R' D2 B2 F' D' B2


----------



## ottozing (Jul 30, 2014)

D2 B R2 B2 R2 F2 D2 R2 F R2 F2 L B' F D' R' D2 B2 F' D' B2 

inv
L' U' R2 F' D F2 (2x2x2)
Switch
L' B2 L2 U (2x2x3 + EO)
B L' B' (F2L-1)
D L' D' L D L' D' L' (All but 4 corners)

Skeleton: L' B2 L2 U * B L' B' D L' D' L D L' D' L' F2 D' F R2 U L (21)

* U' F U B2 U' F' U B2 (Cancels 3)

New Skeleton: L' B2 L2 F U B2 U' F' U B' ** L' B' D L' D' L D L' D' L' F2 D' F R2 U L (26)

** B' L' F' L B L' F L (Cancels 3)

Solution: L' B2 L2 F U B2 U' F' U B2 L' F' L B L' F B' D L' D' L D L' D' L' F2 D' F R2 U L (31)

56 min attempt. kewl.

Next: L' U2 B2 R' D2 L' B2 R' D2 U2 B' D2 L' F L2 U L' R U'


----------



## G2013 (Jul 30, 2014)

ottozing said:


> Next: L' U2 B2 R' D2 L' B2 R' D2 U2 B' D2 L' F L2 U L' R U'


Premoves: L

F D' L2 D (2X2)
U R' U' R' F R F (2X2X3)
U R U2 R' F' L' U' L U2 F U' (F2L-1)
x' z' y' U F' U2 F R U' R' U' F' U2 F (Edges+1 corner)
U L D' L' U' L D L' F' R B R' F R B' R' (Final 4 corners)
L' (Correction)
Quitting the rotations:

F D' L2 D U R' U' R' F R F U R U2 R' F' L' U' L U2 F U' R B' R2 B U R' U' R' B' R2 B R D L' D' R' D L D' B' U F U' B U F' U' D D' L

Final solve: F D' L2 D U R' U' R' F R F U R U2 R' F' L' U' L U2 F U' R B' R2 B U R' U' R' B' R2 B R D L' D' R' D L D' B' U F U' B U F' U' L (50 HTM)
Really bad, if I do fridrich the solve is almost the same movecount...

Let's try:
L' U2 L U L R2 F' U' R2 (XCross)
F' U' F U2 F U' F' R' U' R U2 R' U' R2 U' R' B' R B R' B U2 B' (F2L+OLL??)
R2 U2 R U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R U2 R2 U2 (PLL)
(44 HTM!!!!!!)

Even lower movecount!!
Wow, I'm bad at FMC xD


Next: D L B2 U2 R L' D B F L B' R2 B2 D F R2 D F L2 U' D' B' F' U2 F'


----------



## qaz (Jul 31, 2014)

G2013 said:


> Premoves: L
> 
> F D' L2 D (2X2)
> U R' U' R' F R F (2X2X3)
> ...



z2 y
B' U2 L' D F' U F'
U2 r' U' R U2 R U R' U' R
U' R U R' U' R' F R F'
M' U M' U' M' U M2 U' M U2 M U'

38 STM

next: B' L2 B R2 B F U2 L2 U' R D2 B' U F' U' L B'


----------



## G2013 (Aug 1, 2014)

qaz said:


> next: B' L2 B R2 B F U2 L2 U' R D2 B' U F' U' L B'



R' F U2 L D R F' U2 B2 F' U F D' R' U' B U' B' U' R D B2 R B2 R' U' R2 L' B R' B R B2 R' B L R2 F R B' R2 F' R' B' R' B2 L U2 L' (49 HTM????)

I'm doing really bad lately...

Next: R2 F2 D2 L2 B2 F' U2 L' D B2 D2 F' L' B' F' U F2 L2 F' (Scramble by hand optimized [note: It can be shorter] by cube explorer)


----------



## qaz (Aug 3, 2014)

G2013 said:


> R' F U2 L D R F' U2 B2 F' U F D' R' U' B U' B' U' R D B2 R B2 R' U' R2 L' B R' B R B2 R' B L R2 F R B' R2 F' R' B' R' B2 L U2 L' (49 HTM????)
> 
> I'm doing really bad lately...
> 
> Next: R2 F2 D2 L2 B2 F' U2 L' D B2 D2 F' L' B' F' U F2 L2 F' (Scramble by hand optimized [note: It can be shorter] by cube explorer)



y2 x
F B2 R2 U' D' L2 z' x' U R U' F R' F'
U' L' U2 L U2 L F' L' F
z R L U M' U'
R2 U M U'
R2 r' U M' U'
r2 U M U2 M2 U
R L F L' F M' U M' U M' U M' U F' L F'

i have no idea what im doing

next: D2 F' U2 F2 U2 F L2 F' R2 F2 R' U' R' D R2 U2 R2 U' F L2


----------



## brian724080 (Aug 3, 2014)

qaz said:


> next: D2 F' U2 F2 U2 F L2 F' R2 F2 R' U' R' D R2 U2 R2 U' F L2



I was wondering what the move count would be...

z2 y
D' L R D' F R2 D'
U2 L' U' L
R U2 R' U' R U R'
y U2 R U2 R' U' R U R'
y U R U2 R' U' R U R'
U' R' U' R' U' R' U R U R
y' R U' R' y' U R' U2 R U2 R' U R'
y' R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 // not exactly LBL, but too bad
F R U R' U' F'
U R U R' U R U2 R' U' R U2 R' U' R U' R'
x R2 D2 R U R' X2 R U' R x' M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2

98 STM...not as bad as I thought it would be, but I did cheat a bit on the last two edges

Next: U' R B2 L' F L U' B' U D' L2 F2 D2 B' D2 B U2 R2 F


----------



## DeeDubb (Aug 3, 2014)

brian724080 said:


> Next: U' R B2 L' F L U' B' U D' L2 F2 D2 B' D2 B U2 R2 F



y' x' // inspection
R2 D2 F' // 2x2
R2 Rw' B' // LB (6)
R U2 M U2 Rw U R2 // 2x2 
U R U R' U' R // LB (13)
R U R' U R U' R D R' U' R D' R2 // NMCMLL (13)
M' U M' U' M U M U' M' U2 M U' M2 U' M U2 M' U2 R2 // L6E (20) 
// Total 51 STM

Next: 

B R F L U' R U' F2 D' R2 F2 D2 R2 F B D2 R2 D2 F2


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 3, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> B R F L U' R U' F2 D' R2 F2 D2 R2 F B D2 R2 D2 F2



R' L B' R//2x2x2 (4)
F' D2 F2 D' F D L2//2x2x3 (7)
D2 F' R' D2 R//F2L3 (5)
D L D' L' D' L D L'//F2L (8)
F' D' F L * B D B' L' D//LLEF (9)

IF:
R' L B' R F' D2 F2 D' F D L2 D2 F' R' D2 R D L D' L' D' L D L' [@1] F' D' F L B D B' L' D
Insert at @1: R' F' R D' R' F R F' D F
After the 1st insertion: R' L B' R F' D2 F2 D' F D L2 D2 F' R' D2 R D L D' L' D' L D L' R' F' R D' R' F R L B D B' [@2] L' D
Insert at @2: B D' B' R B R' D R B' R'
Fewest moves: 40. 13 moves cancelled
The final solution: R' L B' R F' D2 F2 D' F D L2 D2 F' R' D2 R D L D' L' D' L D L' R' F' R D' R' F R2 L B R' D R B' R' L' D
And then, 
R' L * B' R F' D2 F2 D' F D L2 D2 F' R' D2 R D L D' L' D' L D L' R' F' R D' R' F R2 L B R' D R B' R' L' D
*= M S' M' S


----------



## Bindedsa (Aug 3, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> R' L B' R//2x2x2 (4)
> F' D2 F2 D' F D L2//2x2x3 (7)
> D2 F' R' D2 R//F2L3 (5)
> D L D' L' D' L D L'//F2L (8)
> ...


New scramble?


----------



## Renslay (Aug 3, 2014)

Here:
B D' B' U2 L2 B' L' U D R F U2 L2 D2 F' D2 B L2 F U2 L2


----------



## CriticalCubing (Aug 3, 2014)

Renslay said:


> Here:
> B D' B' U2 L2 B' L' U D R F U2 L2 D2 F' D2 B L2 F U2 L2



x2 \\ Inspection
L2 U' B' R y R' u R' \\ Cross
y' R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U R'\\F2L 1
U' L U' L2 U L\\ F2L 2
U2 R' U R U L U' L'\\ F2L 3
y' U R U' R' U R U R'\\ F2L 4
F R U R' U' F' U' R U R' U R U2 R' \\ OLL
R' U' R U D' R2 U R' U R U' R U' R2 D U\\ PLL
Any critics. Where I can improve?

Next: L D2 F2 D2 B2 L' F2 D2 L2 B L2 U F' U L U' L' D2 R' B


----------



## Bindedsa (Aug 3, 2014)

Renslay said:


> Here:
> B D' B' U2 L2 B' L' U D R F U2 L2 D2 F' D2 B L2 F U2 L2



z'
U' L U L' U' L E R y U2 R' D2 // Xcross
y' L U2 R U R' L' // F2l-2 / F2L-3
U L' U L U2 y' M F l' U' L2 // F2L-4 / OLS
U' L U L U L U' L' U' L2 U' // PLL

Next: B2 U2 L' U2 B2 R2 F2 L F2 D2 B2 U' L2 R2 B2 F U' R' D2 L' R


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 3, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> New scramble?



Oh crud I forgot! 



Bindedsa said:


> Next: B2 U2 L' U2 B2 R2 F2 L F2 D2 B2 U' L2 R2 B2 F U' R' D2 L' R




z F R B L//cross
U' R U' R' U R U R'//f2l1
U' L' U L y' L U' L'//f2l2
D' F U F' U' L' U L D//f2l3
U' R U2 R' U R U' R'//f2l4
l' U' L U' L' U2 l//OLL
L' U' L U L F' L2 U L U L' U' L F U//PLL

Next: L R2 F' U R2 B2 F2 U' B' F' D U R' B' F2 D' R' D' B' R' D L R' U


----------



## CriticalCubing (Aug 3, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> z'
> U' L U L' U' L E R y U2 R' D2 // Xcross
> y' L U2 R U R' L' // F2l-2 / F2L-3
> U L' U L U2 y' M F l' U' L2 // F2L-4 / OLS
> ...



Do this also. This one is tough! L D2 F2 D2 B2 L' F2 D2 L2 B L2 U F' U L U' L' D2 R' B


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 3, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> Do this also. This one is tough! L D2 F2 D2 B2 L' F2 D2 L2 B L2 U F' U L U' L' D2 R' B



z2 F D B D2 R' L B L'//yeah you're right its tough.
y' U' L' U L R U' R'//f2l1
R' U R L' U L//f2l2
U' R' U' R U y' L' U L//f2l3
y' L' U L U F U F'//f2l4
L' U' L U' L' U2 L
M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 U2//PLL

No next scramble, use my previous one.


----------



## Bindedsa (Aug 3, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Next: L R2 F' U R2 B2 F2 U' B' F' D U R' B' F2 D' R' D' B' R' D L R' U



z2 // Inspection
U R' F2 U2 F' D' // Xcross
U2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U R' // F2L-2 / F2L-3
y' M' U R U' r' // LSLL setup?
U2 F' U F U2 R2 U R U R U' R' U' R2 U' // LSLL

Next: R2 U2 F D2 B2 F R2 F2 U2 R2 U2 L U2 R' U F2 R' U2 B R' U'


----------



## FailCuber (Aug 3, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> Do this also. This one is tough! L D2 F2 D2 B2 L' F2 D2 L2 B L2 U F' U L U' L' D2 R' B






x2
F R B' R D' B2 u'
R' U2 R d' R U R'
L' U' L R' U R
F U F' d R U' R'
U2 L' U' L U2 F U' F'
f R U R' U' R B' R B R2 B'
U R' U R U R U R' U' R' U2 R2

Next: B L' D B2 L' B' L' B L F D B' D2 R B' F U' L2 F' R F R D2 F B2


----------



## qaz (Aug 4, 2014)

FailCuber said:


> x2
> F R B' R D' B2 u'
> R' U2 R d' R U R'
> L' U' L R' U R
> ...



x2
D F' B' D'
M' S' U' S 
M2 U R' F r
R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R
U M2 U M2 U' M' U2 M'

30 STM

next: F2 L' B2 D2 L R F2 D2 L' B' F2 U' F R2 D B L' R' F2


----------



## DeeDubb (Aug 4, 2014)

qaz said:


> next: F2 L' B2 D2 L R F2 D2 L' B' F2 U' F R2 D B L' R' F2



x2 //
D' R U' B x Rw U2 R B' // LB (8)
M' U' M U' M2 U R U R M2 Rw U R' U' Rw U R' // RB (17)
U x L' D L U' L' D' L U x' // L6E (9)
M U2 M' U2 M' U M' U' M U2 M' U M2 U M' U2 M' U2 M2 U2 // L6E (20)
// STM (54)

Next: B2 U2 L2 B2 L B2 F2 U2 L U2 L U' R' B' U' L R2 B U2 B2


----------



## qaz (Aug 4, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> x2 //
> D' R U' B x Rw U2 R B' // LB (8)
> M' U' M U' M2 U R U R M2 Rw U R' U' Rw U R' // RB (17)
> U x L' D L U' L' D' L U x' // L6E (9)
> ...



x
R2 D2 R' D' R2 B'
D R' U' R D' U R r2 U' x
U R U' L U R' F R U R' U' F'
U M' U2 M' U M' U2 M U R

37 STM

next: U R2 B2 D' U' R2 U L2 B2 U R' F' L' D' F L2 D2 R2 D2 U


----------



## G2013 (Aug 4, 2014)

qaz said:


> next: U R2 B2 D' U' R2 U L2 B2 U R' F' L' D' F L2 D2 R2 D2 U



Inverse scramble: U' D2 R2 D2 L2 F' D L F R U' B2 L2 U' R2 U D B2 R2 U'

Solve:
On normal: B U L' D2 B2 R2 x U2 L' B L B L2 F2 D' B' D F2 B L2 B2

On inverse: R b2 U B U2 B2 R B R' F2 U2 L' R U2 R' L

Final solve: ?? (36 HTM)

Help me writing the final solve! Do I have to write what I did on inverse backwards after what I did on normal? Or do I have to write like it is? I've tried those options but I can't find a way to write a working final solve!!

Next: U' R B F' U2 B D U2 L2 R2 B' F2 D U L2 B U' B2 F U L' F2 D U2 B (But please help me with what I wrote above!)


----------



## qaz (Aug 5, 2014)

G2013 said:


> Inverse scramble: U' D2 R2 D2 L2 F' D L F R U' B2 L2 U' R2 U D B2 R2 U'
> 
> Solve:
> On normal: B U L' D2 B2 R2 x U2 L' B L B L2 F2 D' B' D F2 B L2 B2
> ...



R U' F' U' R' B2 R B L
switch to inverse
L' U2 R' U' R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' to 3 corners

skeleton: R U' F' U' R' B2 R B L U R' * U R U' R' U R U2 R' U R U2 L (23)
* R' D' R U2 R' D R U2 (2 moves cancel = 29)

and that is how NISS works G2013

next: L F2 D2 R' U2 B2 F2 L2 B2 L D2 F' D F2 D' L2 D' F2 R' U2 F2


----------



## ottozing (Aug 5, 2014)

Sub 50 min FMC attempt. First time doing 2+2 corner cycle insertion I think.

L F2 D2 R' U2 B2 F2 L2 B2 L D2 F' D F2 D' L2 D' F2 R' U2 F2 

Inv
D' F2 R F' (EO)
L R' U R (2x2x2)
L F2 U' (2x2x3)
Switch
F' U' F U F L' F' L F L2 (AB4C)

Skeleton: F' U' F U F L' F' L F L2 U F2 L' R' U' R L' ^ F R' F2 D (21)

^ L B' L' F L B L' F'

New Skeleton: F' U' F U F L' F' * L F L2 U F2 L' R' U' R B' L' F L B L' R' F2 D (25)

* F D F' U2 F D' F' U2

Solution: F' U' F U F L' D F' U2 F D' F' U2 L F L2 U F2 L' R' U' R B' L' F L B L' R' F2 D (31)

Next: R2 U F2 L2 U R2 D' R2 B2 L2 D2 F' U2 B L F D' R' U R U2

EDIT: IF says optimal was 29. Close enough.


----------



## Renslay (Aug 5, 2014)

Should change the title to "The FMC Example Solve Game!"


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 5, 2014)

Renslay said:


> Should change the title to "The FMC Example Solve Game!"



Just excuse Jay.


----------



## CubeBird (Aug 5, 2014)

ottozing said:


> Next: R2 U F2 L2 U R2 D' R2 B2 L2 D2 F' U2 B L F D' R' U R U2



y2 //inspection
L F' U2 L2 //cross
U2 R U2 R2' U' R //1st pair
U L U' L' U' L U' L' U L U' L' //2nd pair
U' R U' R' U2 y' R U' R' //3rd pair
y U2 R U R' U2 R U' R' //4th pair
U f' L' U' L U f //OLL
R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L //PLL

http://alg.cubing.net/?setup=R2_U_F...R-_U_L-_U2_R_U-_R-_U2_R_L_//PLL&view=playback

Next: L' F2 D B2 U2 L D2 B' L2 D2 R2 U2 B2 D B2 L2 U' L2


----------



## ottozing (Aug 5, 2014)

Well that was lame... 14ish min FMC attempt (Got the skeleton in about 5 mins or less).

L' F2 D B2 U2 L D2 B' L2 D2 R2 U2 B2 D B2 L2 U' L2 

premove L2

U2 B2 R2 D R (2x2x2)
L F' D F (XXcross)
D2 L' D L (F2L-1)
R D' R' (F2L)
R F2 L' F' L F' R' (OLL or AB3C)

Skeleton: U2 B2 R2 D R L F' D F D2 L' D L R D' F2 L' * F' L F' R' L2 (22) 

* L D L' U L D' L' U'

Solution: U2 B2 R2 D R L F' D F D2 L' D L R D' F2 D L' U L D' L' U' F' L F' R' L2 (28)

Next: L2 U B2 F2 D2 B2 R2 D' L2 D' R2 B R' B U B2 L' D R F R'


----------



## FailCuber (Aug 5, 2014)

ottozing said:


> Well that was lame... 14ish min FMC attempt (Got the skeleton in about 5 mins or less).
> 
> 
> Next: L2 U B2 F2 D2 B2 R2 D' L2 D' R2 B R' B U B2 L' D R F R'


D' L' D R' D2 F' D2
d R' U' R d R U R'
R' U R U' R' U' R
L' U2 L U L' U' L
B' U' B U' B' U B 
L U L' U L U2 L'
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2
That's a lot of moves right there.
http://alg.cubing.net/?setup=L2_U_B...U2_L-
U-_R_U_R-_F-_R_U_R-_U-_R-_F_R2_U-_R-_U2
Next: U L2 D2 R' L F D' B R B U2 B L' D B' R' L' F2 U2 D R' U B F2 R


----------



## G2013 (Aug 5, 2014)

Qaz:

Scramble: U R2 B2 D' U' R2 U L2 B2 U R' F' L' D' F L2 D2 R2 D2 U

Solve:
On normal: B U L' D2 B2 R2 x U2 L' B L B L2 F2 D' B' D F2 B L2 B2
On inverse: R b2 U B U2 B2 R B R' F2 U2 L' R U2 R' L

Final solve should be: B U L' D2 B2 R2 x U2 L' B L B L2 F2 D' B' D F2 B L2 B2 L' R U2 R' L U2 F2 R B' R' B2 U2 B' U' b2 R' (36 HTM)

But it doesn't work... What is what I'm doing wrong?



FailCuber said:


> Next: U L2 D2 R' L F D' B R B U2 B L' D B' R' L' F2 U2 D R' U B F2 R



And people, don't forget to solve that scramble


----------



## qaz (Aug 5, 2014)

G2013 said:


> Qaz:
> 
> Scramble: U R2 B2 D' U' R2 U L2 B2 U R' F' L' D' F L2 D2 R2 D2 U
> 
> ...


well first off don't use cube rotations in FMC, they're confusing

so tell me if this is what you did:
1. found the first part of the solution on the normal scramble
2. performed the inverse of that solution, then the inverse of the scramble, the solved the cube
3. added the inverse of the solution you found on the inverse to the end of the solution you found on the normal scrmble

either that's not what you did or you wrote something down wrong


----------



## G2013 (Aug 5, 2014)

qaz said:


> well first off don't use cube rotations in FMC, they're confusing - *I remove them at the end... but I'll try to not use them*
> 
> so tell me if this is what you did:
> 1. found the first part of the solution on the normal scramble - *I did it*
> ...



Thanks for replying, and my corrections on your typos are because english is not my main language and I want to be sure to understand everything...
I did other FMC solves after that, and I had no problems with NISS, so I think that rotations affected this solve.

Thanks anyway





FailCuber said:


> Next: U L2 D2 R' L F D' B R B U2 B L' D B' R' L' F2 U2 D R' U B F2 R


That is the next scramble posted a few posts ago


----------



## ottozing (Aug 6, 2014)

57 min attempt. bj

U L2 D2 R' L F D' B R B U2 B L' D B' R' L' F2 U2 D R' U B F2 R

Premove R'
L2 B' R U L' U' (2x2x2)
D F2 R' F R' F2 (F2L-1)
F' D L' F L F' D' F' D F2 (AB5C)

Skeleton: L2 * B' R U L' U' D F2 R' F R' F D L' F L F' D' F' D F2 R' (22)

* U F U' B' U F' U' B (Cancels 2)

New skeleton: L2 U F ** U' B' U F' U' R U L' U' D F2 R' F R' F D L' F L F' D' F' D F2 R' (28)

** F' D2 F U2 F' D2 F U2

Solution: L2 U D2 F U2 F' D2 F U B' U F' U' R U L' U' D F2 R' F R' F D L' F L F' D' F' D F2 R' (33)

Next: D U2 B2 R2 D' L2 R2 U' R2 U' B U L' R2 F R' D' B L' B2 U2


----------



## porkynator (Aug 6, 2014)

ottozing said:


> Next: D U2 B2 R2 D' L2 R2 U' R2 U' B U L' R2 F R' D' B L' B2 U2



F L' D B' L2
B2 U' B2 U'
R2 B' U B U Lw
U L' U L U L' U' L
Fw2 U R U' Fw2 U R' U R

Next scramble: F' R2 U2 L2 U2 B2 L2 B F2 L2 U2 L' D B2 F L F2 R2 D' B


----------



## qaz (Aug 6, 2014)

porkynator said:


> F L' D B' L2
> B2 U' B2 U'
> R2 B' U B U Lw
> U L' U L U L' U' L
> ...



B' L' U D2 B2 D2 B2 F' D B'
F L2
D F D' F D F' D'
F' L' R' F' R D2 R' F R F D2 F' D2 F' D2 L

next: R' F2 U2 L B2 R D2 L U2 F2 D2 U' B D' R D' F U B L D2


----------



## porkynator (Aug 7, 2014)

qaz said:


> next: R' F2 U2 L B2 R D2 L U2 F2 D2 U' B D' R D' F U B L D2



L2 S U' S'
Bw U' B' U' S U B' R'
B2 U2 R' U R' U R' U' R2 U' R U2 B'
E' R E R E R' E2 R' E R2 E' R2

Next scramble: B' U2 L2 U2 R2 B2 U2 B' U2 L2 B' U B D2 L U2 B' L' R2 U2 B


----------



## ottozing (Aug 7, 2014)

43 min loltastic fmc attempt. Went from a 5 corner insertion to a 3 edge insertion because why not.

B' U2 L2 U2 R2 B2 U2 B' U2 L2 B' U B D2 L U2 B' L' R2 U2 B 

inv
F' R U2 L2 (2x2x2)
B R' U' B2 (2x2x3)
switch
B U2 B' U B' R2 B (EO)
R' U' R U2 R2 (AB5C)

Skeleton: B U2 B' U B' R2 B R' U' * R U2 R2 B2 U R B' L2 U2 R' F (20)

F2 U' F2 U' F2 U2 F2 (AB3E lel)

New skeleton: B U2 B' U B' R2 B R' U' F2 U' F2 U' F2 U2 F2 R U2 R2 ^ B2 U R B' L2 U2 R' F (27)

^U' F B' R2 F' B U'

Solution: B U2 B' U B' R2 B R' U' F2 U' F2 U' F2 U2 F2 R U2 R2 U' F B' R2 F' B U' B2 U R B' L2 U2 R' F (33)

Next: F2 L2 R2 B' D2 U2 B L2 D2 F' L2 R' D' B2 L2 D2 B' F2 R D L2


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Aug 7, 2014)

*Scramble:* F2 L2 R2 B' D2 U2 B L2 D2 F' L2 R' D' B2 L2 D2 B' F2 R D L2

U F2 R' D L' // cross (5/5)
y' R U2 R' U' R U R' // 1st pair (7/12)
U' R' U2 R U R' U' R // 2nd pair (8/20)
U' L U' L' y' R U R' // 3rd pair (7/27)
U L' B' R' U R B L // 4th pair (8/35)
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' // oll (9/44)
U' F U F' L2 u' L U' L' U L' u L2 // pll (13/57)

*Next:* D' B2 U F2 L2 U' R2 D' L2 R2 D' F' R' B2 L2 U' B2 D' L D2 F'


----------



## ottozing (Aug 9, 2014)

48 min fmc attempt. Got to all but 4 corners and ended up inserting a ZBLL which cancelled 1 move.

D' B2 U F2 L2 U' R2 D' L2 R2 D' F' R' B2 L2 U' B2 D' L D2 F' 

L U L F L' D' F2 (2x2x2)
B' D2 R2 (2x2x3)
B' L B2 L' B' (F2L-1)
D2 L' D2 L (AB4C)

Skeleton: L U L F L' D' F2 B' D2 R2 B' L B2 L' B' D2 * L' D2 L (19)

* B' L' F L B L2 B2 L F' L' B2 L2

Solution: L U L F L' D' F2 B' D2 R2 B' L B2 L' B' D2 B' L' F L B L2 B2 L F' L' B2 L D2 L (30)

Next: F2 B U' F' U' R F L2 U' L F2 B2 D' R2 U B2 D2 R2 U' R2 D


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 9, 2014)

Haven't posted here in a while...



ottozing said:


> Next: F2 B U' F' U' R F L2 U' L F2 B2 D' R2 U B2 D2 R2 U' R2 D



z2
U' L x R' D' R' U' x' 
U L' U' L R' U R
U' L' U' L U y' R' U' R
U2' R U R' U2 R U' R'
y' R U R2' F R F'
U2 F R U' R' U' R U R' F'
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U

NEXT: U B2 D' L2 U' L2 F2 R2 U B2 L F D B' R' D' R2 F' D U'


----------



## qaz (Aug 9, 2014)

SolveThatCube said:


> Haven't posted here in a while...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



D R U2 D B2
switch to inverse
F' R2 F R' F2
switch to normal
D' R2 B R' B'
switch to inverse
D' B' D2 L' D L B D B' D' B D'

skeleton: D R U2 D B2 D' R2 B R' B' D B' D B D' B' * L' D' L D2 B D F2 R F' R2 F (27)
* B D B' R B R' D' R B' R' (used IF b/c laziness)

solution: D R U2 D B2 D' R2 B R' B' D B' D R B R' D' R B' R' L' D' L D2 B D F2 R F' R2 F (31)

next: B2 R2 U' B2 R2 D B2 U' R2 F2 U2 L' F' D' U2 F2 U' L F R'


----------



## Cubenovice (Aug 9, 2014)

See I just got ninja'd...

My solution tot solvethatcube's scramble:
U R B' L2 R2 U' - EO line
L D2 L2 D2 . L' - pseudo 223
R2 D' R D2 R2 D' R D2 R' D2 L R' - some more pseudo blockbuilding leaves 3 corners

at . insert D' R2 D L' D' R2 D L to cancel three moves for 28 HTM grand total

No F moves and just one B move


----------



## qaz (Aug 11, 2014)

qaz said:


> D R U2 D B2
> switch to inverse
> F' R2 F R' F2
> switch to normal
> ...



y
U' F' R' D2 B
R U' R' U2 R' U2 r' U' r
U M2 F R U R' U' F' 
M2 U M2 U2 M' U2 M U

30 STM

next: D' L2 F2 L2 D' L2 D' R2 U' L2 D R' B' L2 U' B U' B' U' R'


----------



## Cale S (Aug 11, 2014)

qaz said:


> next: D' L2 F2 L2 D' L2 D' R2 U' L2 D R' B' L2 U' B U' B' U' R'


Not an FMC solve because I can't do blockbuilding, but I thought I'd try using ZZ.

U D2 F L2 D // EOline (5/5)
R2 U' L2 R2 U2 L U' L' U L // Left two ZZF2L pairs (10/15)
U2 R' U R2 U' R // F2L pair (6/21)
U F' U2 F U' R2 B U B' U' R2 // CLS (11/32)
y x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R // PLL (9/41)

41 HTM, pretty good for non-FMC solution

Next: U2 F' R' D2 R B' D2 L D L D2 U B' F D' U2 L R' B R2 B2 U' L D2 F


----------



## qaz (Aug 11, 2014)

Cale S said:


> Not an FMC solve because I can't do blockbuilding, but I thought I'd try using ZZ.
> 
> U D2 F L2 D // EOline (5/5)
> R2 U' L' R2 L' U2 L U' L' U L // Left two ZZF2L pairs (11/16)
> ...



on inverse
B L2 U' D' B2 //2x2x2
L2 F2 L2 F' L //2x2x3
F U' F2 R' F R //F2L-3
on normal
U2 L' U2 L //F2L-4+tripod
L' U' L2 F' L' F2 U' F' U //tripod LL
solution: U2 L' U L2 F' L' F2 U' F' U R' F' R F2 U F' L' F L2 F2 L2 B2 D U L2 B' (26)

not bad

next: R2 U F2 R2 D U' L2 R2 U' L2 U L' B U' B2 R2 B' D B L' R'


----------



## porkynator (Aug 11, 2014)

qaz said:


> next: R2 U F2 R2 D U' L2 R2 U' L2 U L' B U' B2 R2 B' D B L' R'



F L F' L' D' R' D2 L' B2 U2 L D L U' D L' B' L B F' D' B D B' D' F D' F R' B F' U F' R (34 HTM)

F L F' L' D' //Orient corners and 3 edges
R' D2 L' B2 U2 L //Solve corners
D L U' D * F' D' F //3 more edges
D' F R' B F' U F' R //All but 3 edges

* = L' B' L B F' D' B D B' F //Last 3 edges

Next scramble: B D2 B D2 L2 B2 L2 F D2 R2 D R2 F2 R F2 U' B L' D'


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Aug 12, 2014)

*Scramble:* B D2 B D2 L2 B2 L2 F D2 R2 D R2 F2 R F2 U' B L' D'

B' U2 R' U R' F2 B2 D2 // cross (8/8)
U2 R U' R' U L' U' L // 1st pair (8/16)
R U2 R' d R' U' R // 2nd pair (7/23)
U' L' U L y' R U R' // 3rd pair (7/30)
U' L' B' R' U R B L // 4th pair (8/38)
U' f' L' U' L U f // oll (7/45)
U F L' U' L U L F' L2 F' U L U L' U' F L // pll (17/62)

*Next scramble:* B2 D2 L2 D2 L2 R' B2 D2 F2 D2 L2 B U R2 D B R' F R2 F' L


----------



## G2013 (Aug 12, 2014)

filipemtx said:


> *Next scramble:* B2 D2 L2 D2 L2 R' B2 D2 F2 D2 L2 B U R2 D B R' F R2 F' L



Inverse scramble: L' F R2 F' R B' D' R2 U' B' L2 D2 F2 D2 B2 R L2 D2 L2 D2 B2

F R' B' U B' L2 F' /xCross (7/7)
L B' D2 B /2nd pair (4/11)
L2 D2 L /3rd pair (3/14) π - pi - π
z2 /Some adjust (0/14)
R U B' R B2 U B' U' R2 /Edges (9/23)
F2 L' B' L F L' F B R' F' L F R /Corners (13/36)
One cancells... 36-1=35
Final solve is: F R' B' U B' L2 F' L B' D2 B L2 D2 L2 D B' L B2 D B' D' L2 F2 R' B' R F R' F B L' F' R F L (35 HTM)
I found the optimal way to solve edges and corners with CubeExplorer, just because the F2L-1 was sooo good.

Next: U2 L2 B2 F D' B2 L R' B2 D' B2 F L' D2 L' F L2 B2 U' L F' R2 D U2 L' B' F' U2 R2 F2


----------



## ottozing (Aug 13, 2014)

57 min attempt. Got 2 different 29 move solutions within the hour.

U2 L2 B2 F D' B2 L R' B2 D' B2 F L' D2 L' F L2 B2 U' L F' R2 D U2 L' B' F' U2 R2 F2 



Spoiler: First solution



R2 U R2 F' U2 (2x2x2)
switch
R D' B D2 R2 B2 (XXcross)
L' D2 L B D2 (Pseudo F2L)
D F R F' R' D' (EO)
F B' U F U' F U F2 U' (LL)

Solution: R2 U R2 F' U' F2 U' F' U F' U' F' B D R F R' F' D B' L' D2 L B2 R2 D2 B' D R' (29)





Spoiler: Second solution



Inv
Premove L
B U' L U' F2 (2x2x2)
L2 D2 L' (2x2x3)
D L B L' (EO)
B D' B2 D2 B D' B' D B D' (AB3C)

Skeleton: L' D B' D' B D B' D2 B2 D B' L B' * L' D' L D2 L2 F2 U L' U B' (23)

* B U2 B' D' B U2 B' D

Solution: L' D B' D' B D B' D2 B2 D B' L U2 B' D' B U2 B' D L' D' L D2 L2 F2 U L' U B' (29)



Next: R L2 F R2 L' B' R' D' B2 R' U D2 F2 U R2 B2 R2 B2 D' F2 U'


----------



## porkynator (Aug 13, 2014)

ottozing said:


> Next: R L2 F R2 L' B' R' D' B2 R' U D2 F2 U R2 B2 R2 B2 D' F2 U'



CF solve

R2 U' B' L F' R2 F' B2
D2 R' D U' F' B2 R2 B'
L2 F2 L' F B' U F2 U2 R
D B2 R B' R L' D R' D2 F'

Next scramble: B' L2 F' R F U' R2 U L U2 L2 F2 U2 F' U2 D2 B L2 B2 D2


----------



## DeeDubb (Aug 13, 2014)

porkynator said:


> Next scramble: B' L2 F' R F U' R2 U L U2 L2 F2 U2 F' U2 D2 B L2 B2 D2



y'
U2 B' L U' D' F D' F x2 // LB (8)
U' R2 U Rw U R2 U Rw U R' U R' U2 R U' R' // LB (16)
U' R U2 R' U2 R' F R F' // CMLL (9)
M U M' U2 M2 U M' U2 M // L6E (9)
// Total 42 STM

next: F2 R2 F2 D L2 R2 D' L2 U' R2 D2 R U' L' U F R B D2 L U


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 15, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> next: F2 R2 F2 D L2 R2 D' L2 U' R2 D2 R U' L' U F R B D2 L U



x' D L F y' D L//cross
R' U2 R2 U R'//f2l1
L' U L U' L U L'//f2l2
R' U R U' R' U' R//f2l3
d R U R' U' R U R'//f2l4
U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F'//OLL
U L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2 U//PLL
Next: D2 R2 U2 B F2 L2 U2 B' D2 F D2 U L B' F2 U B' R' U' F' R'


----------



## G2013 (Aug 15, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Next: D2 R2 U2 B F2 L2 U2 B' D2 F D2 U L B' F2 U B' R' U' F' R'



U B2 U F U' L U' /Cross
x2 L' U' L U2 L' U L /Pair 1
U R2 U2 R U R' U R2 /Pair 2
L U' L' /Pair 3
d' L' U2 R' U L U' R /Pair 4
U f R U R' U' f' U' F R U R' U' F' /OLL
R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 U' /PLL
HTM 59


Next: D2 R F2 U2 F' L2 B2 L' D' U L' D2 F2 L F' L' F2


----------



## Cale S (Aug 15, 2014)

G2013 said:


> Next: D2 R F2 U2 F' L2 B2 L' D' U L' D2 F2 L F' L' F2


L U' L' D' // lol 2x2x2 (4/4)
U2 R' F2 R2 U F U *F'* // Bad 2x2x3 (8/12)
*F* R' F' B U' B' // EO (6/18)
R2 U' R U2 // WTF2L (4/22)
z' y' U2 R U R' U r' F R F' r U2 R' // COLL (12/34) 
M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2 // PLL (7/41)

alg.cubing.net
39 moves with cancellation, 2x2x2 and F2L were good, last layer was horrible and couldn't even use an insertion

Next: R' L U B2 D' L' U' B L2 F R2 F2 R2 L2 U F2 D2 R2 L2 U' R2


----------



## qaz (Aug 15, 2014)

Cale S said:


> L U' L' D' // lol 2x2x2 (4/4)
> U2 R' F2 R2 U F U *F'* // Bad 2x2x3 (8/12)
> *F* R' F' B U' B' // EO (6/18)
> R2 U' R U2 // WTF2L (4/22)
> ...



on inverse
D2
on normal
D B D2 B R'
L' F2 D F'
B D B'
on inverse
D' L2 D2 F' D' F
U B L B' L' B L B' L' U'

solution: D B D2 B R' L' F2 D F' B D B' U L B L' B' L B L' B' U' F' D F D2 L2 D' (28)

next: R' B2 D2 L' B2 R B2 D2 U2 L' D2 B F' U' L' D' B' F2 R2 B' L


----------



## jtjogobonito (Aug 16, 2014)

qaz said:


> next: R' B2 D2 L' B2 R B2 D2 U2 L' D2 B F' U' L' D' B' F2 R2 B' L



*Pseudo Cross:* y' L' R' F' B L D2 y' (6)
*F2L 1:* U' L' U L U2 R (6)
*F2L 2 (and pseudo-EO): *y' Lw U' R' U x (4)
*F2L 3: *R U' R' F U2 F' (6)
*F2L 4:* R U'R' U2 R U' R' (7)
*OCLL:* R' U2 R U R' U R (7)
*(Step whose name I don't remember):* U' M U' M' U' M U' M' (8)
*PLL:* U' R U R' y' R2 Uw' R U' R' U R' Uw R2 (12)

Total moves = 56

I wanted to do something else, but the fourth "cross" piece ended up being unoriented

EDIT
Next: R2 D2 B2 R2 B2 L' B2 F2 L' B2 R' D L' B U2 L F2 U B' R


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 16, 2014)

Next scramble?


----------



## jtjogobonito (Aug 16, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Next scramble?


Sorry!
R2 D2 B2 R2 B2 L' B2 F2 L' B2 R' D L' B U2 L F2 U B' R


----------



## Cale S (Aug 16, 2014)

jtjogobonito said:


> R2 D2 B2 R2 B2 L' B2 F2 L' B2 R' D L' B U2 L F2 U B' R


U R' F' U2 R' *U'* // 2x2x2 (6/6)
*U'* R D' R' U // Add pseudo square with premove R' (5/11)
R F2 R' L' F2 L // EO (6/17)
F2 D' F' D' F' R F R' F2 R F R' // F2L (12/29) 
L F B' L F L' B L2 F' L' F' L2 F2 L // LL (14/43)
R' // undo premove (1/44)

43 moves with cancellation

Next: B2 D2 F2 L2 U' L2 D L2 D2 L2 D F' D2 F L R' U' F2 R U2 R


----------



## qaz (Aug 16, 2014)

jtjogobonito said:


> Sorry!
> R2 D2 B2 R2 B2 L' B2 F2 L' B2 R' D L' B U2 L F2 U B' R



U B' R B R U'
F2 R' D R D
on inverse
R F' U F' U'
R2 D R' D'

skeleton: U B' R B R U' F2 R' D R D2 R D' R2 U F * U' F R' (19)
* [F', U' B U]
skeleton after first insertion: U B' R B R U' * F2 R' D R D2 R D' R2 B U F U' B' F R' (21)
* [F R F', L2]
solution: U B' R B R U' F R F' L2 F R' F' L2 F2 R' D R D2 R D' R2 B U F U' B' F R' (29)

IF says optimal insertions, gj

next: ninja'd, use Cale's scramble


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Aug 17, 2014)

Cale S said:


> B2 D2 F2 L2 U' L2 D L2 D2 L2 D F' D2 F L R' U' F2 R U2 R


R' U2 D L' F2 R (6/6) Xcross
D L U' L' D' (5/11) F2L-2
R' U' R' U2 R2 U2 R2 (7/18) F2L-3
y U2 M' U M U2 L' U L U M' U' L' U' L U R U' L' U (19/37) Finish

Next: L' D' U F2 B' R' D2 L' F L2 D2 U' F D' B R2 B F R2 B' U' L2 F B2 L2


----------



## qaz (Aug 17, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> R' U2 D L' F2 R (6/6) Xcross
> D L U' L' D' (5/11) F2L-2
> R' U' R' U2 R2 U2 R2 (7/18) F2L-3
> y U2 M' U M U2 L' U L U M' U' L' U' L U R U' L' U (19/37) Finish
> ...



F L2 B' D2 L D2 B'
F' L' F2 D L'
D2 F2 D2 F'
L D L' D' F' D' F D2

skeleton: F L2 B' D2 L D2 B' F' * L' F2 D L' D2 F2 D2 F' L D L' D' F' D' F D2 (24)
* [F, L' B' L]
skeleton after first insertion: F L2 B' D2 L D2 B' L' B' L F' L' B F2 D L' D2 F2 D2 F' L D L' D' F' D' F D2 * (28)
* [D2, B U2 B']

solution: F L2 B' D2 L D2 B' L' B' L F' L' B F2 D L' D2 F2 D2 F' L D L' D' F' D' F B U2 B' D2 B U2 B' (34)

IF says optimal insertions again yay

next: D2 B2 U L2 R2 D R2 D B2 D F L R F U2 F U F L' D' L


----------



## LucasCuber (Aug 19, 2014)

Scramble: D2 B2 U L2 R2 D R2 D B2 D F L R F U2 F U F L' D' L 

y2 R' B' U y' L F' L' U' R2 // (8) Cross

U R U R' U' y' R U R' // (8) F2L-1
U2 L' U2 L U' y' R U R' // (8) F2L-2
U' L U2 L' U y' L' U' L// (8) F2L-3
R U' R' U R U R' //(7) F2L-4
U' L' U' L U' L' U2 L // OLL
U' y2 R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F // PLL

nEXT: D L B U2 R' F' B2 R' U2 F D' L' U2 F' L' R B' F2 R L B R2 U2 R L'


----------



## Bindedsa (Aug 19, 2014)

LucasCuber said:


> nEXT: D L B U2 R' F' B2 R' U2 F D' L' U2 F' L' R B' F2 R L B R2 U2 R L'



R' F B L D R' L2 D' R U R' D' // Xcross (12/12
F' U' R' F R F' M' U2 M // F2L-2 / F2L-3 (9/21)
y U' M' U R U' M x' // F2L-4 / LL setup (6/27)
U' l' U' l U l' f' L f // LL (9/36)

Kind of a weird solution.

Next: L2 B2 L' F2 U2 L2 U2 L' F2 R D2 F' R D L' U2 F D2 U2 L2 U2


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Aug 19, 2014)

*Scramble:* D2 R F2 U2 F' L2 B2 L' D' U L' D2 F2 L F' L' F2

R2 L U' L' U D' R2 // Xcross (7/7)
R' U2 R U' R' U R // 2nd pair (7/14)
U' L' U L U2 y' R' U R // 3rd pair (8/22)
R U R' U' R U' R' U2 R U' R2 // 4th pair (11/33)
U' R' F R F' U R' // oll (7/40)
U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U // pll (11/51)

*Next scramble:* L2 B2 U2 B2 R' D2 R B2 D2 L' R' U' B D B2 U' F D' L' B2 R2


----------



## porkynator (Aug 19, 2014)

filipemtx said:


> *Next scramble:* L2 B2 U2 B2 R' D2 R B2 D2 L' R' U' B D B2 U' F D' L' B2 R2



Lw' F2 L2 D2
F U F U' R2 U R
Dw' L U Rw'
y R U R' U R U' R' F R F'
Rw U' L D2 L' U L D2

alg.cubing.net

Next scramble: R' D2 R F2 D2 U2 R' B2 R2 B2 R U L' R' B D R2 U2 F' D2


----------



## qaz (Aug 19, 2014)

filipemtx said:


> *Scramble:* D2 R F2 U2 F' L2 B2 L' D' U L' D2 F2 L F' L' F2
> 
> R2 L U' L' U D' R2 // Xcross (7/7)
> R' U2 R U' R' U R // 2nd pair (7/14)
> ...



R U2 R2 D2 B2
on inverse
F2 D R2 F2 R F'
on normal
D F R D R' F' R'
D2 R D R' D2 B' D' B

skeleton: R U2 R2 * D2 B2 D F R D R' F' R' D2 R D R' D2 B' D' B F R' F2 R2 D' F2 (26)
* R2, U' L' U (3)
skeleton after first insertion: R U L' U R2 U' * L U D2 B2 D F R D R' F' R' D2 R D R' D2 B' D' B F R' F2 R2 D' F2 (31)
* U, B' D B (2)

solution: R U L' U R2 B' D B U' B' D' B L U D2 B2 D F R D R' F' R' D2 R D R' D2 B' D' B F R' F2 R2 D' F2 (37)

IF says 36 is optimal



porkynator said:


> Lw' F2 L2 D2
> F U F U' R2 U R
> Dw' L U Rw'
> y R U R' U R U' R' F R F'
> ...



F' R' D B' U B2
F2 D' F'
D2 U B D B' U' L2 D L D' L2 F' D F
L D B D' B' D2 L' D' L D' L'

34 HTM, a little lucky 

next: B2 L2 D B2 D' L2 D B2 F2 R2 D2 R U' B' U' F D' U' B D U


----------



## Deathranger999 (Aug 20, 2014)

y x' (Inspection)
R D L' B L2 F (Cross)
R' U' R U' y L' U L (F2L #1)
R U R' y R U' R' (F2L #2)
U' R' U' R U' R' U R (F2L #3)
U2 L' U' L U2 y' R U' R' (F2L #4)
y l' U' L' U R U' L U x' (OLL)
U F' U' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 (PLL)

56 HTM (assuming rotations don't count as moves, I'm not quite sure)

Next scramble:
B2 U F2 U' L2 U R2 F2 L2 F2 U F' D L2 F2 L B' U2 B' L B


----------



## qaz (Aug 20, 2014)

Deathranger999 said:


> y x' (Inspection)
> R D L' B L2 F (Cross)
> R' U' R U' y L' U L (F2L #1)
> R U R' y R U' R' (F2L #2)
> ...



you're correct, rotations don't count as moves

L U' F' R' F
U' R U R' B' R
B2 U2 B U
L' B L
L U2 * R' U' R U' L' B
* [U2, R D R']

solution: L U' F' R' F U' R U R' B' R B2 U2 B U L' B L2 R D R' U2 R D' R2 U' R U' L' B (30)

was hoping for better with that nice of an F2L, IF confirms optimal though

next: B2 D B2 F2 D L2 F2 R2 D2 F2 D L B' F L' R' F U' F2 D2


----------



## ottozing (Aug 20, 2014)

46 min attempt

B2 D B2 F2 D L2 F2 R2 D2 F2 D L B' F L' R' F U' F2 D2 

R L B' F' (EO)
D' R L U2 L' R2 F2 (2x2x3)
F B' R2 F' B U R U2 R' U R U2 R' (AB3C)

Skeleton: R L B' F' D' R * L U2 L' R2 F' B' R2 B F' U R U2 R' U R U2 R' (23)

* F' R' F L F' R F L'

Solution: R L B' F' D' R F' R' F L F' R F U2 L' R2 F' B' R2 B F' U R U2 R' U R U2 R' (29)

Next: F' L2 D2 L2 B' D2 B2 U2 R2 D2 F' L' F2 R2 F' D' L2 R2 F' R D'


----------



## Bindedsa (Aug 20, 2014)

ottozing said:


> Next: F' L2 D2 L2 B' D2 B2 U2 R2 D2 F' L' F2 R2 F' D' L2 R2 F' R D'



z2 y' // Inspection
F U' r' F2 U l' D2 // Cross (7/7)
y' U' L F' U L' F // F2L-1 / F2L-2 (6/13)
U L U L' // F2L-3 (4/17)
y R U' R' U R U' R' // F2L-4 (7/24)
U' M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 // PLL (8/32)

Next: U2 L' R' B2 R B2 D2 F2 D2 U2 R' B' D' U2 L2 R B' D R' D F2


----------



## Attila (Aug 20, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Next: U2 L' R' B2 R B2 D2 F2 D2 U2 R' B' D' U2 L2 R B' D R' D F2



D’ F’ L F R’
D R2 B2
U’ L’ R
F’ U B F’ L’
B’ D R2 L2 U’
B2 L2 B F U2 B2

next: R D2 R U2 B2 L' D2 R' D2 F2 R B D R2 F L2 U' L B' U' L


----------



## Bindedsa (Aug 20, 2014)

Attila said:


> R D2 R U2 B2 L' D2 R' D2 F2 R B D R2 F L2 U' L B' U' L



y // Inspection
R L F' u R U2 B U R2 U R E' // Xcross (12/12)
y L U L2 U L // F2L-2 / F2L-3 (5/17)
R U2 R' U' M x U R' U' L // F2L-4 / CLL (9/26)
U' r' U' R U M' U' R' U R // ELL (10/36)

Next: R2 D2 R2 U' B2 U' L2 B2 R2 F2 U L D' R2 B2 L' R' F' R2 B U


----------



## qaz (Aug 20, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> y // Inspection
> R L F' u R U2 B U R2 U R E' // Xcross (12/12)
> y L U L2 U L // F2L-2 / F2L-3 (5/17)
> R U2 R' U' M x U R' U' L // F2L-4 / CLL (9/26)
> ...



U' L2 B' D R' D2
U F U' F R' F2
U R U R
R U R' U F' * U F 
U R U' R'
* [F, U' B' U]
skeleton: U' L2 B' D R' D2 U F U' F R' F2 U R U R2 U R' B' * U F' U' B U2 F U R U' R' (29)
* [B L' B', R2]
solution: U' L2 B' D R' D2 U F U' F R' F2 U R U R2 U R' L' B' R2 B L B' R2 U F' U' B U2 F U R U' R' (35)

next: F2 R' D2 L2 F2 R' F2 R2 U2 R2 U2 B' R' U F2 R' D' B2 U B'


----------



## G2013 (Aug 20, 2014)

qaz said:


> next: F2 R' D2 L2 F2 R' F2 R2 U2 R2 U2 B' R' U F2 R' D' B2 U B'



On inverse with R D premove: (L R2 B R' L D2 R' U R2 R' U' R U L' B2 L)
On normal: B' U' B L U L' B' U' B L U2 L2 D' L U2 L' D L U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R B U' R2 U B' L2 B U' R2 U B'
Final solve:

D' R' B' U' B L U L' B' U' B L U2 L2 D' L U2 L' D L U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R B U' R2 U B' L2 B U' R2 U B' L B2 L U' R' U R' U' R D2 L' R B' R2 L' (54 with cancellations, really bad!)

Lets try a solve doing the scramble only once:

B' D F' R U' R2 //2x2
F2 L2 D2 //2x2x3
F' L' F2 //F2L-1
L D' L' D L2 D' L D L //Edges
L2 F' R' F L2 F' R F //Commutator cancelling previous move
L' D2 L U L' D2 L U' //Final 3 corners

Final solve: B' D F' R U' R2 F2 L2 D2 F' L' F2 L D' L' D L2 D' L D L' F' R' F L2 F' R F L' D2 L U L' D2 L U' (36 HTM!!!! 18 moves less that my previous 50 minutes attemp!!!!!!!!)

Wow

Next: R2 F2 R D' U2 L2 R' F L R2 U2 L D' U2 F L2 D' B2 L D' L2 D U' R D2


----------



## qaz (Aug 21, 2014)

G2013 said:


> On inverse with R D premove: (L R2 B R' L D2 R' U R2 R' U' R U L' B2 L)
> On normal: B' U' B L U L' B' U' B L U2 L2 D' L U2 L' D L U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R B U' R2 U B' L2 B U' R2 U B'
> Final solve:
> 
> ...



D2 R U B L' D' L' B
R U2 R2 F2
U' F R2 F' U R
on inverse:
U2 F' U' F
F R U R' U' F' U2

skeleton: D2 * R U B L' D' L' B R U2 R2 F2 U' F R2 F' U R U2 F U R U' R' F2 U F U2 (28)
* D2 U2 L' D L D2 U2 R' D' R
solution: U2 L' D L D2 U2 R' D' R2 U B L' D' L' B R U2 R2 F2 U' F R2 F' U R U2 F U R U' R' F2 U F U2 (35)

next: U R D2 F2 B2 D L F B L2 U F2 L2 D' R2 D B2 U2 R2 D'


----------



## ottozing (Aug 21, 2014)

39 min attempt (Although I had my final solution done in under 14 mins). Tried to mess around with an 13 move F2L minus 1 with EO done but I got nowhere :/

U R D2 F2 B2 D L F B L2 U F2 L2 D' R2 D B2 U2 R2 D' 

L2 U2 D' B' R' D R2 F' R2 (2x2x3)
U L U2 L' U' (F2L-1)
L' B' L U B U' B (AB3C)

Skeleton: L2 U2 D' B' R' D R2 F' R2 U L ^ U2 L' U' L' B' L U B U' B (21)

^ L' B' R B L B' R' B (Cancels 2 moves)

Solution: L2 U2 D' B' R' D R2 F' R2 U B' R B L B' R' B U2 L' U' L' B' L U B U' B (27) 

And here's my 13 move F2L-1 with EO done if anyone want to try and find something.

Premove U
B' L' (EO)
U2 R2 D F2 (2x2x2)
U2 B' R2 U2 R2 (F2L-1)

Next: F' L2 F2 U2 R2 B R2 F' R2 D2 U2 L' U' B' U R U L2 F2 L'


----------



## porkynator (Aug 21, 2014)

ottozing said:


> Next: F' L2 F2 U2 R2 B R2 F' R2 D2 U2 L' U' B' U R U L2 F2 L'



D F D' R2 F //3x2x1 (5/5)
U B U' B' //3x2x1 + Square (4/9)
D' R' D' F D' U L2 U' D2 //Pseudo F2L (9/18)
F R D R' D' R D R' D' F' U' D2 //LL + Undo Pseudoness (12/30)

Next scramble: U' F' L' B2 D R2 F' R L' B' D' B2 U2 B2 L2 D2 R2 D' R2 U' B2


----------



## G2013 (Aug 21, 2014)

porkynator said:


> Next scramble: U' F' L' B2 D R2 F' R L' B' D' B2 U2 B2 L2 D2 R2 D' R2 U' B2



Inv: B2 U R2 D R2 D2 L2 B2 U2 B2 D B L R' F R2 D' B2 L F U

B' F2 L' F R' B2 R2 F' U F B D B' //2x2x3
U' L2 F' * L' F //F2L-1
L U L' B' U' B U L U2 L' //Edges
U' R' D2 R U R' D2 R //Comm
*=F R' F' L' F R F' L

Final solve: B' F2 L' F R' B2 R2 F' U F B D B' U' L2 R' F' L' F R L U L' B' U' B U L U2 L' U' R' D2 R U R' D2 R (38 HTM, after 3 cancellations)

Next: U2 F' U2 L2 F' L2 B R' B2 U2 B L2 U2 L R' D F R F'


----------



## qaz (Aug 22, 2014)

G2013 said:


> Inv: B2 U R2 D R2 D2 L2 B2 U2 B2 D B L R' F R2 D' B2 L F U
> 
> B' F2 L' F R' B2 R2 F' U F B D B' //2x2x3
> U' L2 F' * L' F //F2L-1
> ...



F2 D2 F2 U2 L'
on inverse
D B' R2 D R
B' D2 B2 D B
on normal
B R D2 R' D B2 L B L'
L B R' B R B2 L' D2

solution: F2 D2 F2 U2 L' B R D2 R' D B2 L B2 R' B R B2 L' D2 B' D' B2 D2 B R' D' R2 B D' (29)

next: R2 D U2 B2 R2 U2 L2 D B2 L2 U' F U R U L' D B U2 L' B2


----------



## ottozing (Aug 22, 2014)

50 min attempt.

R2 D U2 B2 R2 U2 L2 D B2 L2 U' F U R U L' D B U2 L' B2 

Inv with premove D'
R2 U2 F' R' B R2 (2x2x3)
F' L F L2 U' F2 U (F2L-1)
U L U' L' U' F U F' (AB4C)

Skeleton: D F U' ^ F' U L U L' U2 F2 U L2 F' L' F R2 B' R F U2 R2 (21)

^ U F' U' B2 U F U' B2 (Cancels 4)

New Skeleton: * D U' B2 U F U' B2 F' U L U L' U2 F2 U L2 F' L' F R2 B' R F U2 R2 (25)

* B' D F2 D' B D F2 D' (Cancels 2)

Solution: B' D F2 D' B D F2 U' B2 U F U' B2 F' U L U L' U2 F2 U L2 F' L' F R2 B' R F U2 R2 (31)

Next: L2 D2 U2 L B2 F2 D2 L F2 R2 D2 U L' B F2 L D2 B U' L D2


----------



## qaz (Aug 23, 2014)

ottozing said:


> 50 min attempt.
> 
> R2 D U2 B2 R2 U2 L2 D B2 L2 U' F U R U L' D B U2 L' B2
> 
> ...



on inverse
D L' F R2 F'
D B2 R' D' R2
on normal
D B2 R D' R'
on inverse
D' L' D' L D B D B' D B D' B' D2

skeleton: D B2 R D' R' D2 B D * B' D' B D' B' D' L' D L D R2 D R B2 D' F R2 F' L D' (28)
* [D, F U2 F']
solution: D B2 R D' R' D2 B D2 F U2 F' D' F U2 F' B' D' B D' B' D' L' D L D R2 D R B2 D' F R2 F' L D' (35)

found a nice tripod with D' L' D L on inverse but couldn't find a good continuation

next: U2 L2 F' D2 B2 D2 F U2 F' R2 F' L' R' B' U R' D' B R B'


----------



## ottozing (Aug 23, 2014)

32 min attempt. FMC pb 

U2 L2 F' D2 B2 D2 F U2 F' R2 F' L' R' B' U R' D' B R B' 

Inv
B' (Square)
R U2 R' (Square)
D F' D2 B' (2x2x3)
Switch
U L2 U2 L U2 (F2L-1)
Switch
B L B' L' B L B' (F2L)
U B L B' L' U' (LL)

Solution: U L2 U2 L U' L B L' B' U' B L' B' L B L' D2 F D' R U2 R' B (23)

Just a really nice NISS solve that ended up cancelling 3 moves 

Next: U2 F2 R B' L B R' F' B' R U L2 D B2 R2 D L2 U' D2 R2 L2


----------



## qaz (Aug 24, 2014)

ottozing said:


> 32 min attempt. FMC pb
> 
> U2 L2 F' D2 B2 D2 F U2 F' R2 F' L' R' B' U R' D' B R B'
> 
> ...



on inverse:
R' F B R' L' U
B' R B R' D2
D' R U R U' R' D
R' B R' B' R

skeleton: R' B R B' R D' R U R' U' R' * D' R B' R' B U' L R B' F' R (22)
* [R U2 R', D]
skeleton after first insertion: R' B R B' R D' R U R' U R' D R U2 R' D2 R B' R' B U' L R B' F' R * (26)
* [R', U' L U]
solution: R' B R B' R D' R U R' U R' D R U2 R' D2 R B' R' B U' L R B' F' U' L U R U' L' U (32)

IF says 32 is optimal

next: B R U' L B R' L' F' R L' B2 L2 U F2 D' R2 U' B2 R2 L2 U


----------



## Cale S (Aug 25, 2014)

qaz said:


> next: B R U' L B R' L' F' R L' B2 L2 U F2 D' R2 U' B2 R2 L2 U


premoves: B2 L
B L' B D R * F' U F // I'm bad at 2x2x2 (8/8)
U2 B U L2 // I'm okay at 2x2x3 (4/12)
B2 U B R B2 R' // Add square (6/18)
R' U R U B U2 B' U // Add square (8/26)
B2 L // Undo pseudoness (2/28)
U2 B' U' B U' B' U2 B // Edge 3-cycle (8/36)
Insert at *: [R, D' L D]

With cancellations: B L' B D R2 D' L D R' D' L' D F' U F U2 B U L2 B2 U B R B2 R2 U R U B U2 B' U B2 L U2 B' U' B U' B' U2 B 
42 HTM

IF says 40 is optimal insertion

alg.cubing.net

Next: L2 F2 D2 R2 U F2 U F2 L2 B2 F2 R' D2 L2 R D' R' F R2 D


----------



## qaz (Aug 25, 2014)

Cale S said:


> premoves: B2 L
> B L' B D R * F' U F // I'm bad at 2x2x2 (8/8)
> U2 B U L2 // I'm okay at 2x2x3 (4/12)
> B2 U B R B2 R' // Add square (6/18)
> ...



D' R2 F' D
U2 R U2 * L2
U' R U R U2 R2
U' B2 D L2 D' B2 U
* [U2, R' D R]

D' R2 F' D2 U2 R U2 R' D' R L2 U' R U R U2 R2 U' B2 D L2 D' B2 U * (24)
* [U', F' D' F]

solution: D' R2 F' D2 U2 R U2 R' D' R L2 U' R U R U2 R2 U' B2 D L2 D' B2 F' D' F U F' D F (30)

IF says optimal, cool. also zz is neat.

next: U B2 F2 R2 D2 B2 F2 U' L2 R2 B2 F' L2 U2 L B D B2 L' F


----------



## ottozing (Aug 25, 2014)

34 min attempt. Second best FMC ever 

U B2 F2 R2 D2 B2 F2 U' L2 R2 B2 F' L2 U2 L B D B2 L' F 

Inv with premove B'
D2 B2 R2 B' R2 (2x2x2)
F' D' F' D2 (2x2x3)
L2 F (F2L-1)
Switch
U B D2 B D2 B2 U' (F2L + force GJLL)
D L D' L D L2 D' (GJLL)

Solution: B U B D2 B D2 B2 U' D L D' L D L2 D' F' L2 D2 F D F R2 B R2 B2 D2 (25)

Next: L2 B2 D R2 F2 U L2 R2 D F2 D B' L2 U2 F2 L R' F2 U B2 U'


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 25, 2014)

ottozing said:


> Next: L2 B2 D R2 F2 U L2 R2 D F2 D B' L2 U2 F2 L R' F2 U B2 U'



z L' D2 L' D' L' //cross
U' R U' R' L U2 L'//f2l1
U' L' U2 L U L' U L//f2l2
R U' R' U R' U' R//f2l3
r U R' U' M//f2l4
U F (U R U' R')2 F' //OLL
U F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'//PLL

Next:B2 D2 F2 R2 U' L2 D' F2 D' U' L2 R' B L' B2 D R' U' B' R' U'


----------



## CriticalCubing (Aug 25, 2014)

> Next:B2 D2 F2 R2 U' L2 D' F2 D' U' L2 R' B L' B2 D R' U' B' R' U'



z y'
L F' L' D'
U L U L' U L U' L'
U2 R U R' U' F U' F'
U' R U R'
y U R U2 R' U R U' R'
U' F R U R' U' F' F' r U R' U' r' F R
y' R U R' (y') R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2

Next: L2 D' U' R2 F2 D' U2 R2 B2 R' F' R' D F U2 R' F D L F2


----------



## ottozing (Aug 25, 2014)

31 min attempt. First time using a 2 twisted corner skeleton 

B2 D2 F2 R2 U' L2 D' F2 D' U' L2 R' B L' B2 D R' U' B' R' U' 

Premove D
R' L B D' (2x2x2)
U L' U' (2x2x3)
B2 U B U' B2 L' B L' B' (All but 2 twisted corners)

Skeleton: R' L B D' U * L' U' B2 U B U' B2 L' B L' B' D (17)

* D2 L' U L D2 L' U' L (Cancels 5 moves)

New skeleton: R' L B D U L' U L D2 L' U2 B2 U B U' B2 L' & B L' B' D (20)

& L' B R2 B' L B R2 B' (Cancels 3 moves)

Solution: R' L B D U L' U L D2 L' U2 B2 U B U' B2 L2 B R2 B' L B R2 L' B' D (25)

Last 4 FMC attempts have been 23 28 25 25.... Can haz moar official FMC plz?!

Next: L2 D2 R2 U' L2 D R2 U L2 U2 R F2 U L2 R2 F R' U R2 B'

EDIT: Ninjad by Critical. Do his scramble next instead.


----------



## porkynator (Aug 25, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> Next: L2 D' U' R2 F2 D' U2 R2 B2 R' F' R' D F U2 R' F D L F2



D2 F R2 F L'
R' U Lw' F' R2 F2
U' R2 F2 R
[F2: [U', L']]
Rw' U' M' U' R U Rw' U Rw U'

alg.cubing.net



ottozing said:


> Next: L2 D2 R2 U' L2 D R2 U L2 U2 R F2 U L2 R2 F R' U R2 B'



Damn you're getting pro at FMC :O

F2 L D2 L D R' U F' Rw
F R F' R' U' R F' U' F
U D Lw2 D' R' D Lw2 D' R2 U'
[F, Lw' D2 Lw]

alg.cubing.net

Next scramble: F2 L2 B2 D2 F2 U B2 D' L2 F2 U B' L' D' L2 R' B' U' F2 L2 R'


----------



## qaz (Aug 25, 2014)

porkynator said:


> D2 F R2 F L'
> R' U Lw' F' R2 F2
> U' R2 F2 R
> [F2: [U', L']]
> ...



on inverse:
R B U D L'
on normal
B' R2 B U R2 U2
R' F' R U' R U
F' R2 F R2

skeleton: B' * R2 B U R2 U2 R' F' R U' R U F' R2 F R2 L D' U' B' R' (21)
* [B U B', D2]
solution: U B' D2 B U' B' D2 R2 B U R2 U2 R' F' R U' R U F' R2 F R2 L D' U' B' R' (27)

fmc pb

next: F' D2 B2 R2 D2 U2 F U2 F' D2 F' R' D B R' U' L' B F' U2


----------



## G2013 (Aug 25, 2014)

porkynator said:


> Next scramble: F2 L2 B2 D2 F2 U B2 D' L2 F2 U B' L' D' L2 R' B' U' F2 L2 R'



On inverse:
(Pre: L)
(B U F2 L2 U R' U' R B' U R' U * R' U R U2 R U' R2 B' R B R' B U' B' D B U B' D') (L)
* U' L' D2 L U L' D2 L

Final: L' D B U' B' D' B U B' R B' R' B R2 U R' U2 R' U' R L' D2 L U' L' D2 L R U' B R' U R U' L2 F2 U' B' (38 HTM)

I'm getting better

Next: (Use qaz ' scramble, I used my hour to do the FMC solve and qaz posted before me)


----------



## Attila (Aug 26, 2014)

qaz said:


> next: F' D2 B2 R2 D2 U2 F U2 F' D2 F' R' D B R' U' L' B F' U2



U2 B2 F L’ 
F2 D’ F2
U’ D2 B’ U2 D2 F
R2 U’ B D U’ L’
U D’ B D U’ L’
D R2 D’ U B2 U D’
next: B' U' F' R B L2 F R' U' F U2 B2 L F2 R L2 U2 D2 R' D2 L


----------



## porkynator (Aug 26, 2014)

qaz said:


> next: F' D2 B2 R2 D2 U2 F U2 F' D2 F' R' D B R' U' L' B F' U2


Everybody's doing FMC so why not?

U2 R' B R F R' B' R B L B U D' R2 B' U R2 B2 L2 D L2 B2 D2 B' (24)

U2 * F B L //EO
B U D' //Blocks
R2 B' + R2 D2 B' //All but 3 edges and 3 corners

* = R' B R F R' B' R F'
+ = U R2 B2 L2 D L2 B2 R2

IF finishes in 21, but those edges cycles are always hard so I'm happy with my 24 



Attila said:


> next: B' U' F' R B L2 F R' U' F U2 B2 L F2 R L2 U2 D2 R' D2 L


F' D2 B R2 B D B' L D' U2 R'
D F' L U D2 R' L D' U F B' D R2 D' L R' B2 F' D F L' R'

Next scramble: D' F2 R2 U' L2 U' L2 U L2 D L' D U' F' D2 R F2 R U' L'


----------



## LucasCuber (Aug 26, 2014)

Scramble: D' F2 R2 U' L2 U' L2 U L2 D L' D U' F' D2 R F2 R U' L' 


D2 B U2 z2 R2 U F2 // X-Cross (6)
R U R' U2 R U R' // F2L-1 (7)
U R' U R L' U2 L U' L' U L // F2L-2 (11)
U R' U R U' R' U' R // F2L-3 (8)
U R U R' U' R' F R F' // OLL (9)
R' U' R B2 D L' U L U' L D' B2 // PLL (12)

Next: L' D2 U' F' B R D2 R' F R2 D F2 U D F' U' R' D2 B2 D2 U B2 F L2 R2


----------



## cowabunga (Aug 26, 2014)

porkynator said:


> Next scramble: D' F2 R2 U' L2 U' L2 U L2 D L' D U' F' D2 R F2 R U' L'


x' y
U F2 U' R2 U r2 // 2x2x3
U R2 U R' U B U B' // XXXCross
U2 F' U2 F // EO
U2 R U R' U2 R U' R' // F2L
U R U R' U R U2 R' U2 // sune
35htm


Next: U2 R U' D R D L' R F' B' R' D2 B' L' D F2 U' L B' D' L2 R2 U' R' U


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 26, 2014)

cowabunga said:


> Next: U2 R U' D R D L' R F' B' R' D2 B' L' D F2 U' L B' D' L2 R2 U' R' U


x y' U' R' F R'//cross
U' L' U L U2 L' U L//f2l1
U2 L U L'//f2l2
U' R' U2 R2 U R'//f2l3
U y' L U2 L' U L U' L'//f2l4
U' l' U' L U' L' U2 l//OLL
U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U2/PLL

Next: U' R' L' D2 L2 B' D B2 R U' L2 F' R2 B' L2 B U2 B L2 D2


----------



## qaz (Aug 26, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> x y' U' R' F R'//cross
> U' L' U L U2 L' U L//f2l1
> U2 L U L'//f2l2
> U' R' U2 R2 U R'//f2l3
> ...



B2 L' F2 D F2 U2 //1x2x3
R2 B' L' D L2 //pseudo-2x2x3
R2 U' R2 U' R U' R' U2 F' U' F //pseudo-F2L
F U F' U' F' L F L' //LL
U2 L2 R2 //fix

32 HTM, weird solve

next: L2 U2 R D2 L' B2 L R F2 U2 R' U F L' U' R2 U L2 R D' F'


----------



## rebucato314 (Aug 27, 2014)

qaz said:


> next: L2 U2 R D2 L' B2 L R F2 U2 R' U F L' U' R2 U L2 R D' F'



y z2 inspection
U’ R2 y U’ R U’ R y R’ white cross
L’ U’ L U R’ U’ R U2 R’ U R F2L 1
U’ R U R’ y L U L’ F2L 2
L’ U’ L U’ R’ U’ R F2L 3
y U L U’ L’ U L U L’ F2L 4
U f R U R’ U’ f’ yellow cross
U R U2 R’ U’ R U’ R’ OLL
U R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 PLL

Next: D2 B' L2 R F' R B' F' R B F2 R2 B' L2 F2 D2 U' L R' D2 L2 B F D U2 L2 U' B' F U'


----------



## G2013 (Aug 27, 2014)

Quinson said:


> Next: D2 B' L2 R F' R B' F' R B F2 R2 B' L2 F2 D2 U' L R' D2 L2 B F D U2 L2 U' B' F U'



Inv scramble: U F' B U L2 U2 D' F' B' L2 D2 R L' U D2 F2 L2 B R2 F2 B' R' F B R' F R' L2 B D2

Pre: U2
R D' F B2 U R' D2 F' D2 F' D2 F' D' L D' L' D' L D' L' D2 F' D' F x2 y' F L' D2 L F' U2 F L' D2 L F' U'
On inverse: (F D F' R2)

Final solve: R D' F B2 U R' D2 F' D2 F' D2 F' D' L D' L' D' L D' L' D2 F' D' F L F' U2 F L' D2 L F' U2 F L' D' R2 F D' F' U2 (41)

No insertions, "fast" FMC solve (20-30 minutes).

Next: D' U2 L' R U' L' D F' D U' B' F L' D' L' D' U' L R U2 L' R' D2 U F' D F' L2 D2 U'


----------



## qaz (Aug 28, 2014)

G2013 said:


> Inv scramble: U F' B U L2 U2 D' F' B' L2 D2 R L' U D2 F2 L2 B R2 F2 B' R' F B R' F R' L2 B D2
> 
> Pre: U2
> R D' F B2 U R' D2 F' D2 F' D2 F' D' L D' L' D' L D' L' D2 F' D' F x2 y' F L' D2 L F' U2 F L' D2 L F' U'
> ...



y' x
F' R' U R L2 F' L' U' R U R' D //pseudo xxx-cross
F U2 F' L' U2 L U' L' U L D2 //F2L
y x' R' U r2 U L' U' L U' r2 U' l D' //tripod LL

next: B2 U' B2 L2 U2 F2 D2 F2 R2 D2 B L' F D U' F' U R B2 L' D2


----------



## G2013 (Aug 28, 2014)

qaz said:


> next: B2 U' B2 L2 U2 F2 D2 F2 R2 D2 B L' F D U' F' U R B2 L' D2


Pre: F'
L2 F' L2 F L'
(B2 U R2 B' R U R2 U2 R B2 U B' R' U R U B U' B' U' R' U R)
Skeleton: L2 F' L2 F L' R' U' R U B U B' U' R' U' R B U' B2 R' U2 R2 U' R' B R2 U' B2 F'

Final solve: L2 F' L2 F L' R' U' R U B U B' U' R' U' R B U' B2 R' U2 R2 U' R' B R2 U' B2 F' U' R' U L2 U' R U L2 U2 B2 U' F' U B2 U' F U' (46)
No insertions, just 2 comms at the end... lazy to find insertions now

Next: U B2 D R2 U L2 D' F2 L' B' F2 L D2 U' F U2 F L2 D U


----------



## qaz (Aug 28, 2014)

G2013 said:


> Pre: F'
> L2 F' L2 F L'
> (B2 U R2 B' R U R2 U2 R B2 U B' R' U R U B U' B' U' R' U R)
> Skeleton: L2 F' L2 F L' R' U' R U B U B' U' R' U' R B U' B2 R' U2 R2 U' R' B R2 U' B2 F'
> ...



on inverse
F' L U F
R' D2 U R' U'
on normal
D' B R2 B' D2 F D F'

skeleton: D' B * R2 B' D2 F D F' U R U' D2 R F' U' L' F (17)
* [B', R F' R']
after first insertion: D' R F' R' B R F R B' D2 F D F' U R U' D2 R F' U' L' * F (22)
* [L U2 L', D]

solution: D' R F' R' B R F R B' D2 F D F' U R U' D2 R F' U L' D L U2 L' D' F (27)

ties pb, IF confirms optimal

next: D2 F2 U B2 D' U' R2 B2 R2 U F2 L' D' B2 R' F D2 U' B' F2


----------



## G2013 (Aug 28, 2014)

qaz said:


> next: D2 F2 U B2 D' U' R2 B2 R2 U F2 L' D' B2 R' F D2 U' B' F2


Pre: F B2
U' B2 U R2 B' L' F2 L F' L2 F' B D F B' B' D2 B D B' D B R2 F2 B2 D F2 D' F2 U F2 U' B2 R2 D
(D2 L' D L' D2 L' D2 L D' L' D L)

Final: U' B2 U R2 B' L' F2 L F' L2 F' B D F B2 D2 B D B' D B R2 F2 B2 D F2 D' F2 U F2 U' B2 R2 D L' D' L D L' D2 L D2 L D' L D2 F B2 (48)

Next: R2 F2 U2 B2 L' U2 L' R2 B2 L U' L R U R F R B' L2 U'


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Aug 30, 2014)

G2013 said:


> Pre: F B2
> U' B2 U R2 B' L' F2 L F' L2 F' B D F B' B' D2 B D B' D B R2 F2 B2 D F2 D' F2 U F2 U' B2 R2 D
> (D2 L' D L' D2 L' D2 L D' L' D L)
> 
> ...



z2 y' 
R L D2 B' L F2 L' (7/7) Xcross
R2 U2 R d L' U L (7/14) F2L-2
y' L U2 L' U2 L U' L2 U L (9/23) F2L
y' R U2 R' F R U R' U' F' U R U R' (13/36) OLL
y2 L' U' L F L' U' L U L F' L2 U L (13/49) PLL

Next: D2 L2 U R2 D' B D' U' B2 R' D2 B2 F L2 R F B2 L' D' U' R' B2 L' D2 U'


----------



## Cale S (Aug 30, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> Next: D2 L2 U R2 D' B D' U' B2 R' D2 B2 F L2 R F B2 L' D' U' R' B2 L' D2 U'


F' L' U' R U B R' D' // EO-line + pair (8/8)
U' L2 * R U' R' // Right two pairs (5/13)
L' U' ** L2 U L2 U2 // Add square (6/19)
L U L' U' // Edges (4/23)
Insert at *: [B2, R U' R' U]
Insert at **: [U L' U', R']

Final solution: F' L' U' R U B R' D' U' L2 B2 R U' R' U B2 U' L2 U' R' U L U' R L2 U L2 U2 L U L' U'
32 HTM

alg.cubing.net

Next: R B' R D R B D' L2 U D2 F2 U2 B' U2 F2 U2 R2 F2 B L2


----------



## Attila (Aug 30, 2014)

Cale S said:


> Next: R B' R D R B D' L2 U D2 F2 U2 B' U2 F2 U2 R2 F2 B L2


D2 L2 D’ R F L2 F
U F B’ R’ F2
R F B’ D
L’ R B2 F2 L2 21 HTM in 15 mins 

next: U R2 U' B' R' U R' D' R F2 B2 U2 L U2 L' D2 L' B2 L2


----------



## Bindedsa (Aug 30, 2014)

Attila said:


> next: U R2 U' B' R' U R' D' R F2 B2 U2 L U2 L' D2 L' B2 L2





x2 y'
U' R2 U' R U2 R D' // Cross (7/7)
L U2 L' // F2L-1 (10/10)
U2 L F' L' U F // F2L-2 / F2L-3 (6/16)
U2 R' U R y U2 R U2 R' U' R' U' R U R U' R' U' R' U R // F2L-4 / LL (20/36)

Not great for the scramble or the F2L. My 2GLL is inefficient. I am getting better at using that Multislotting trick in solves, the rare times it comes up.

Next: D2 L' F2 L F2 U2 R' F2 L R' B2 U' B' L D L F' R F2 R B2


----------



## Attila (Aug 30, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Next: D2 L' F2 L F2 U2 R' F2 L R' B2 U' B' L D L F' R F2 R B2


L’ D2 R’ F2 R’ U’ R’ U D’ F U2 L’ U D’ B D2 B D U’ L’ F2 B2 D U2 B2 U L
premoves: D’ L (orient corners)
L’ D2 R’ F2 R’ permute corners, and 3 edges,
U’ R’ U D’ F 4 edges + 1 pseudo-edge (UL )
U2 L’ U D’ B D2 B D U’ L’ more 3 pseudo-edges,
F2 B2 undo pseudoness,
D U2 B2 U D.
next: D' F2 U B2 L2 B2 D F2 L2 D2 L2 B U B D' R' F L2 B' L B


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 30, 2014)

Attila said:


> next: D' F2 U B2 L2 B2 D F2 L2 D2 L2 B U B D' R' F L2 B' L B



R L' U B D B//2x2x2 (6)
F U2 F' R F' R U F D' F2 D F'//awful 2x2x3 (18)
switch to inverse
R' B' L2 B R'//f2l3 (23)
F' U' F//f2l4 (26)
L' U' B' U B L U'//edges (33)

Sketeon so far: R L' U B D B F U2 F' R F' R U F D' F2 D F' U L' B' U' B U L F' U F R B' R2 B R
R L' [@1] U B D B F U2 F' R F' R U F D' F2 D F' U L' B' U' B U L F' U F R B' R2 B R
Insert at @1: R U L' U' R' U L U'
After the 1st insertion: R2 L' U L' U' R' U L B D B F U2 F' R F' R U F D' F2 D F' U L' B' [@2] U' B U L F' U F R B' R2 B R
Insert at @2: B L F' L' B' L F L'
Fewest moves: 42. 7 moves cancelled
The final solution: R2 L' U L' U' R' U L B D B F U2 F' R F' R U F D' F2 D F' U F' L' B' L F L' U' B U L F' U F R B' R2 B R

Next:L2 D' R2 D2 R2 U' F2 R2 D L2 R' F' R B D' U2 R B' R2 D' U


----------



## thatboyahcubah (Aug 31, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Next:L2 D' R2 D2 R2 U' F2 R2 D L2 R' F' R B D' U2 R B' R2 D' U



not an fmc'r
z' y'
R F L U2 R2/ orange kross
U R' U2 R F R' F' R/ first f2l pair
U' R' U' R/ 2nd pair
y' L' U L/ 3rd
U2 R U2 R' U2 R U' R'/ 4th
R' U' F R' F' R U R/oll
U (Y perm)/pll
pretty good speedsolve, 49 HTM which is good for CFOP 
next:L2 U B2 D' L2 F2 D' F2 U R2 D2 F D' R' B' D U' F L' R D'


----------



## porkynator (Aug 31, 2014)

thatboyahcubah said:


> next:L2 U B2 D' L2 F2 D' F2 U R2 D2 F D' R' B' D U' F L' R D'



B U' D2 F' B L' R U' D2 F' D2 B2 D B' U2 D2 F D' F' U' D2 B' L2 F R' U' F' L2 R2 B D B (32 HTM)

Corners First

B U2 D' + L' R2 D'
L2 U * R U' F2 D B'
R' D' B2 F2 U L U
+ = [E, M']
* = [U L U', M2]

Next scramble: B2 R2 F' U2 L2 F' L2 D2 B2 L2 B' U R B' U2 R F2 D2 R' D2 L'


----------



## JasonDL13 (Aug 31, 2014)

porkynator said:


> Next scramble: B2 R2 F' U2 L2 F' L2 D2 B2 L2 B' U R B' U2 R F2 D2 R' D2 L'



R U' F' U' D L' F U' F' U //Cross

x2 R U' R' y2 R U R' //Pair 1
y2 U2 R U2 R' U2 R U' R'//Pair 2
y U2 R U R' U R U R' //Pair 3
y2 R U' R' //Pair 4 (NICE)

U' f R U R' U' f' //OLL Cross
U R U R' U R U2 R' //OLL

U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' //PLL Corners (T Perm)
U' R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U' //PLL

Next: U2 B' F2 L' R' F2 D' U F2 R2 D' U2 F D R'


----------



## porkynator (Sep 1, 2014)

JasonDL13 said:


> Next: U2 B' F2 L' R' F2 D' U F2 R2 D' U2 F D R'



D' L D2 L2 R B' F D' U2 L2 B' L U2 F' R2 F2 L F R2 D' L2 D B' R L' D R2 F' L2 B L' U' F2 (33 HTM)

Corners First

U' ^ F L' D F2 R' U2 //5 Corners (leaves a 3-cycle) and 4 edges
R2 D R * B' F D' R' B2 //5 more edges

* = U2 B' D2 B + U2 B' D2 B //3 corners
+ = L' E L //Centres parity
^ = U D' L D2 L' ° U' D F D2 F' //3 edges
° = M E' M' E //Centres

Next scramble: L D' F U' B' R U L2 U' L' D2 R2 F2 D2 R2 U' B2 U' R2 B2 U'


----------



## ottozing (Sep 1, 2014)

44 min attempt. Got a 29 using shitfop in 13 mins, but beat it by one move by doing actual fmc

L D' F U' B' R U L2 U' L' D2 R2 F2 D2 R2 U' B2 U' R2 B2 U' 

Inv
L2 F' D B' L (2x2x2)
Switch
B U2 B' U' F' (2x2x3)
F' U2 F (EO)
U2 R2 (F2L-1)
R' U R U' (AB5C)

Skeleton: B U2 B' U' F2 U2 ^ F U2 R U R U' L' B D' F L2 (17)

^ U F D' F' U' F D F' (Cancels 3)

New skeleton: B U2 B' U' F2 U' F D' F' U' F D U2 * R U R U' L' B D' F L2 (22)

* D' F D B2 D' F' D B2 (Cancels 2)

Solution: B U2 B' U' F2 U' F D' F' U' F U2 F D B2 D' F' D B2 R U R U' L' B D' F L2 (28)

Next: U' B2 D' R2 U2 L2 F2 U' R2 D F' U L B R' U2 B D' U F2 L'


----------



## Bindedsa (Sep 1, 2014)

ottozing said:


> Next: U' B2 D' R2 U2 L2 F2 U' R2 D F' U L B R' U2 B D' U F2 L'



z2 // Insepction
F' D' R' B' L' U L' B U2 B D2 F // XXcross (12/12)
U F2 M' U2 M // F2L-3 (5/17)
L' U' L F U2 F' U' B U' L' U' L U B' L' U2 L U // F2L-4 / LL (18/35)

Next: D2 F2 U' B2 D' B2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U' B' D2 R2 B2 R' D' B L2 F R


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Sep 1, 2014)

porkynator said:


> Next scramble: L D' F U' B' R U L2 U' L' D2 R2 F2 D2 R2 U' B2 U' R2 B2 U'



x' y'
R D R' D F' L2 U2 L D (9/9) cross
R' U R F U F2 U F U2 R U' R' U' R U' M' B' r' (18/27) F2L
y F' L' U' L U F d (7/34) EO
B2 D' B R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U B' D B2 (20/54) finish

Next: ninja'd


----------



## porkynator (Sep 2, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Next: D2 F2 U' B2 D' B2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U' B' D2 R2 B2 R' D' B L2 F R



Take this, CFOPers!

x2
B2 D2 B' D' M D'
R F U F' R'
U R2 B' R' U R' U2 R U2 R' U B
R U Lw' D' R D B' D' R' D
R2 B E B2 E' B R2
alg.cubing.net

Next scramble: R2 F2 L2 D2 B L2 U2 B2 F' D2 F U' L' F2 L B' L D' F D' R'


----------



## ottozing (Sep 3, 2014)

41 min fmc attempt. Yay for style points, boo for **** fmc.

R2 F2 L2 D2 B L2 U2 B2 F' D2 F U' L' F2 L B' L D' F D' R' 

Premove B'
D' R2 F U L2 (2x2x2)
U R B2 (2x2x3)
U2 R' U' R' U2 F' U' F (F2L-1)
U B U B' (AB5C)

Skeleton: D' ^ R2 F U L2 U R B2 U2 R' U' R' U2 F' U' F U B U B2 (20)

^ R U' R2 U R (AB3E)

New skeleton: D' R U' & R2 U R' F U L2 U R B2 U2 R' U' R' U2 F' U' F U B U B2 (24)

& L2 F2 D R2 F2 L2 U B2

Solution: D' R U' L2 F2 D R2 F2 L2 U B2 R2 U R' F U L2 U R B2 U2 R' U' R' U2 F' U' F U B U B2 (33)

Next: B2 U2 R2 B2 F' L2 U2 L2 U2 R2 B U' B' L' D' R2 F D2 R' D2 F2


----------



## Millet (Sep 3, 2014)

porkynator said:


> Next scramble: R2 F2 L2 D2 B L2 U2 B2 F' D2 F U' L' F2 L B' L D' F D' R'


Nice!

ZZ

x2 
D' B L U F' L2 U' L R D' //EO-Line + pair (10/10)
U R U' L U L' // Left Block (6/16)
R' U2 R' U' R U R2 U R U R // Right Block (11/27)
U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R // Anti-Sune (8/35)
U2 R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L //J-Perm (11/46)
U //AUF (1/47)
http://alg.cubing.net
47 HTM

(Too bad i didn't know that ZBLL, could have been a 40 move solution)

Next Scramble: B' R D B' U2 R B2 U B2 R2 D2 F' L U2 B' F' D' L2 U' B' U R L' U2 F'


----------



## porkynator (Sep 3, 2014)

x'
L' F2 U F' //EO
B2 R U L //2 squares
F2 D B2 //2x2x3
D L' U L D' //Al but 4 edges and 3 corners
U' L2 U2 L2 U2 L //Edges - 1 move
U R U' L U R' U' //Corners
alg.cubing.net

Next scramble: L' D2 F2 L U2 L' D2 B2 L F2 R D F' L2 F' R D B2 L' B D2


----------



## Attila (Sep 5, 2014)

porkynator said:


> Next scramble: L' D2 F2 L U2 L' D2 B2 L F2 R D F' L2 F' R D B2 L' B D2


D’ L’ F U 
F2 L’ B F’
U2 L2 U’
F L2 R2 B’
D2 R U2 D2 L’ U D’ F2 23HTM/ 19 STM
corners first forever  

next: D2 F2 D R2 D2 B2 U R2 U L2 B2 F L2 D F2 R B F2 U F D


----------



## porkynator (Sep 5, 2014)

Attila said:


> D’ L’ F U
> F2 L’ B F’
> U2 L2 U’
> F L2 R2 B’
> ...



I've tried CF too this time:

L' D F' B2 L B F U2 F U2 D2 B' U B' U D' F2 B2 L F2 L' F2 B2 R F U F2 U L2 U' F (31 HTM)

L' D F' B2 L //First layer corners and 4 edges
B F U' * L' U L2 U B2 U' L //All corners, one more edge

Insert at *: U' F E2 F' U F' E F to leave a 3-cycle of edges, followed by F' M2 F L2 F' M2 F L2, the 3-cycle itself.

Attila: 2 days ago I got my first sub-30 with this method: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...e-FMC-thread&p=1013197&viewfull=1#post1013197

Next scramble: R F2 U2 L' D2 B2 D2 L' R' B2 L' U' F L2 F2 D U2 F D2 L U'


----------



## Attila (Sep 5, 2014)

porkynator said:


> Attila: 2 days ago I got my first sub-30 with this method: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...e-FMC-thread&p=1013197&viewfull=1#post1013197
> 
> '


Congrats, I think you’re perfectly solved


----------



## Attila (Sep 5, 2014)

porkynator said:


> Next scramble: R F2 U2 L' D2 B2 D2 L' R' B2 L' U' F L2 F2 D U2 F D2 L U'


L R B2 D R’
F2 U L2 D’ U
B’ L R’ U
L’ D2 U2 R
B’ L2 U B F’ L’
U2 F’ B L2 B2 F’
next: B2 R B2 L' F2 L2 U2 R U2 L' R' D' U B' L U' B U2 B F' R'


----------



## Cubenovice (Sep 6, 2014)

Attila said:


> next: B2 R B2 L' F2 L2 U2 R U2 L' R' D' U B' L U' B U2 B F' R'



Human Thistlethwaite

premoves R2 D2
R2 F2 U L _ EO
U' B' U2 F D' B' U B _ CO and separate corners U/D face (thank you premoves)
R D' R B2 R' D R' _ pair up corners
no bad edges (thank you premoves)
D F2 D2 F2 D2 F2 _ edges
R2 U2 D2 B U2 B2 U2 B2 U2 B L2 U D' _ done

40 HTM
i could have inserted the edge cycles but didn't feel like puzzeling 

next: F' L2 F R F2 B' D F L' U2 R F B D2 U L2 U2 B2 U L' U2 L2 D B D


----------



## Attila (Sep 6, 2014)

Cubenovice said:


> next: F' L2 F R F2 B' D F L' U2 R F B D2 U L2 U2 B2 U L' U2 L2 D B D


L’ D L
B2 R2 F U2 R2 B U2 F’
L2 R U F B’ R’
D R’ U D’ F
U’ F U D’ L’ U2 D’
next: D2 L' D B L U' B' R' F' L B' D2 B' D2 L2 F' R2 F' R2 B' D2


----------



## Cubenovice (Sep 9, 2014)

Attila said:


> next: D2 L' D B L U' B' R' F' L B' D2 B' D2 L2 F' R2 F' R2 B' D2



ZZ-hax
F' U2 L' B' R D L' D2 - EO line and square
switch to inverse
R2 U2 L' - 2x2x3
R' U2 R' U' R' U R U R' - almost a pseudo F2L
R' F' R B R' F R B - solve a corner and break out twisted corner
U' - pseudo F2L
U' L' U R U' L U R- done

next: B F' R D2 B U F L' U F' D2 L' B' F' D L' F' B2 L' B' R L' D' F2 R2


----------



## qaz (Sep 9, 2014)

Cubenovice said:


> ZZ-hax
> F' U2 L' B' R D L' D2 - EO line and square
> switch to inverse
> R2 U2 L' - 2x2x3
> ...



z2 x
R' D2 r D2 M2 U R' F
U' R r U2 M' U' r U2 R U' r' U R' U' R U r' U' r U'

28 STM

don't really know what method to call that.



Spoiler



how i found it

z2 x
R' D2 R * D2 M U R' F
U' r2 + U r U2 R U' r' U R' U' R U r' U' r U'

all but 2 flipped edges

* L R' B2 R L' D2
+ L' R B2 L R' U2

(used IF because lazy)



next: B R2 D2 L2 U2 F2 D2 B F2 R2 F' D L F D' B2 F U F R F


----------



## Cale S (Sep 10, 2014)

qaz said:


> next: B R2 D2 L2 U2 F2 D2 B F2 R2 F' D L F D' B2 F U F R F


R U2 L' * F' R B' // 2x2x2 (6/6)
D' F D' ** F D L2 // 2x2x3 (6/12)
R' D' R // EO (3/15)
D F D' F2 D' L' // F2L - 1 and fix pseudoness (6/21)
Insert at *: R F' R2 L2 B R' B' R2 L2 F
insert at **: F R U R' D R U' R' D' F'

Final solution: R U2 L' R F' R2 L2 B R' B' L2 R' B' D' F D' F R U R' D R U' L2 R2 D' R D F D' F2 D' L' 
33 moves

Next: B' U2 R D2 L F L' F U B L2 F2 D2 B2 U F2 U R2 D' L2


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Sep 10, 2014)

Cale S said:


> Next: B' U2 R D2 L F L' F U B L2 F2 D2 B2 U F2 U R2 D' L2



L' D2 L D' R' D' R U' R' D (10/10) Xcross
y' L' U L (3/13) F2L-2
U' L U' L' U L U' L' (8/21) F2L-3
y R' F' R U' R' U R (7/28) F2L
l' U2 L U L' U l (7/35) OLL
R' F R' B2 R F' R' B2 R2 (9/44) PLL

Full solution, with cancellations: L' D2 L D' R' D' R U' R' D B' U B U' B U' B' U B U' B' R' F' R U' R' U F2 L F L' F2 R' B2 R F' R' B2 R2 (39 HTM)

Next: U' R F2 B R U2 B D' B F' D' F2 U' L' B2 D2 U L D2 F2 D F' D' L' R


----------



## porkynator (Sep 10, 2014)

L' B2 L
U F2 U' F' B D B'
[L' D2 L, U]
[R' U R, D']
[R' D R, U]
[R' D R, U2]
alg.cubing.net

Too lazy to look for 4 insertions, obviously.

Next scramble: L B2 F2 D2 B2 R U2 L' B2 L2 D' U' B L D2 U B2 D R


----------



## Smiles (Sep 10, 2014)

porkynator said:


> L B2 F2 D2 B2 R U2 L' B2 L2 D' U' B L D2 U B2 D R



z2 y'
D L F2 R' D'
U F' U' L' U L F L' U L // FL slot
U L U L' U L U' L' // BL slot
U R' U R' F R F' R // BR slot
U' L' U L U' L' y' L' U L U' L' U L U' L' U2 L U L' U' L F // LS+COLL
L' U L' U' L' U' L' U L U L2 U

Next: U B2 F2 L2 D' F2 D2 B2 L2 D' R U B2 L R F' D' F' R B (sorry i totally forgot)


----------



## Bindedsa (Sep 10, 2014)

Smiles said:


> z2 y'
> D L F2 R' D'
> U F' U' L' U L F L' U L // FL slot
> U L U L' U L U' L' // BL slot
> ...



scramble?


----------



## Puggins (Sep 10, 2014)

U B2 F2 L2 D' F2 D2 B2 L2 D' R U B2 L R F' D' F' R B

Inspection: x2 y
Cross: D U’ F R’ M2 U2 M2
F2L 1: y R U’ R’ U (x3)
F2L 2: y2 R U2 R’ U2 R U’ R’
F2L 3: y’ R U2 R’ U2 R U’ R’
F2L 4: y2 U R U2 R’ U’ R U R’
OLL: U2 F U R U' R2 F' R U R U' R'
PLL: y R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2

Next: U2 R2 F' L2 R2 F' B L F B2 L D L' R F2 R2 F R2 F B' U' R B' R B2


----------



## TDM (Sep 10, 2014)

Puggins said:


> U2 R2 F' L2 R2 F' B L F B2 L D L' R F2 R2 F R2 F B' U' R B' R B2


x2 // Inspection
B U D2 F R D2 R2 U R' D' // EOLine (setup F2L-1) (10/10)
R2 U' R2 // F2L-1 (3/13)
E F' U' F E' // F2L-2 (5/18)
L U' L2 U2 L U L2 // F2L-3 (7/25)
U2 r' F2 r U2 r' F r // F2L-4 (8/33)
R' U' R U' R' U2 R // OCLL (7-1=6/39)
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U F' r' F r // PLL (15/54)

Next: R' L U2 R2 F' R' F L2 F2 D' L R2 U L2 U' L2 R' F L F


----------



## Cubenovice (Sep 11, 2014)

TDM said:


> Next: R' L U2 R2 F' R' F L2 F2 D' L R2 U L2 U' L2 R' F L F



hax
pseudo square on R-face - 0
U L' U *R' *- pseudo 2x2x2 - 4
*R'* D2 R D' L2 D' L' D - pseudo 2E4C - 11
don't feel like doing insertions so:
R B' R' F' R B R' F - corner cycle leaves pseudo 2E2C - 19
L - set up move - 20
D' L D' B2 U R' U' B2 D2 *L'* - flip Tperm - 30
*L'* B2 - undo set up and pseudoness - 31


EDIT:
with insertions
pseudo square on R-face - 0
. U L' U *R' *- pseudo 2x2x2 - 4
*R'* D2 R D' L2 D' : L' D B2- pseudo 2E4C - 12

at . insert B D' B' U B D B' *U'* to cancel 2 moves
at : insert *D' *L D' B2 U R' U' B2 D2 *L'* - to cancel 2 moves

for a 26 HTM solution

next: D' U2 F' U R2 U B2 D' F2 R' B U' D' F2 U R2 U2 D L' U2 L' R2 U R L


----------



## Puggins (Sep 11, 2014)

D' U2 F' U R2 U B2 D' F2 R' B U' D' F2 U R2 U2 D L' U2 L' R2 U R L

Inspection: x2 z’
Cross: E’ F2 U’ R2
F2L 1: y U R U R’ U’ R U R’ U’
F2L 2: y2 R’ U’ R U R U’ R’ U2 R U’ R’
F2L 3: y’ U’ R U R’ U y2 R U R’ U2 R U’ R’ U R U’ R’ U
F2L 4: y’ R U’ R’ U2 R U R’ U’ R U R’ U’
OLL: U' F’ L’ U’ L U F U F R U R’ U’ F’
PLL: R2 u R’ U R’ U’ R’ u’ R2 y’ R’ U R

I know its long but its a very fast solve if you speedsolve it.

Next: D B' L U' R' U' L2 F' R D L' F' L R' F2 L' U2 L' U B L F' B D' L2


----------



## TDM (Sep 11, 2014)

Puggins said:


> D B' L U' R' U' L2 F' R D L' F' L R' F2 L' U2 L' U B L F' B D' L2


z' x' // Inspection
M' F' U2 R D' F' U F2 l2 F2 R2 U2 R2 F2 U' // XXCOL (15/15)
R U' R2 U l' U R U' // F2L-3 (8/23)
U' R' U R2 F D R D' F' // VHLS (9/32)
z' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R2 // COLL (10/42)
U M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 // EPLL (9/51)
alg.cubing.net

Next: F2 R2 U R2 F2 R2 F2 U' F2 D' R2 F' D R2 U' B L' D2 U2 R'


----------



## G2013 (Sep 11, 2014)

Cubenovice said:


> next: D' U2 F' U R2 U B2 D' F2 R' B U' D' F2 U R2 U2 D L' U2 L' R2 U R L


Premove: D F2
B U R F L2 F2 //2x2, Premove F2
B R D2 R' D //2x2x3, Premove D
L' B' L2 U D' B D U2 L' U L //F2L-1 & EO
B' U B U' r' U' L U //Edges
U R' D R U' R' D' R L D L' U' L D' L' U //Too many insertions for today, so either that or IF.
D F2 //Correction

Final solve (without the r' and with cancellations): B U R F L2 F2 B R D2 R' D L' B' L2 U D' B D U2 L' U L B' U B U' L' B' L B2 R' F R B' R' F' R L F L' B' L F' L' B D F2 (47 HTM)



Spoiler: Final solve after IF:



B U R F L2 F2 B R D2 R' D L' B' L2 U D' B D U2 L' U L B' U B [@1] U' L' B' L B D F2
Insert at @1: R' U' L' U R U' L U
After the 1st insertion: B U R F L2 F2 B R D2 R' D L' B' L2 U D' B D U2 L' U L B' U B R' [@2] U' L' U R U' B' L B D F2
Insert at @2: R U L2 U' R' U L2 U'
Fewest moves: 41. 7 moves cancelled
The final solution: B U R F L2 F2 B R D2 R' D L' B' L2 U D' B D U2 L' U L B' U B U L2 U' R' U L2 U2 L' U R U' B' L B D F2



Next: TDM scramble


----------



## qaz (Sep 11, 2014)

TDM said:


> z' x' // Inspection
> M' F' U2 R D' F' U F2 l2 F2 R2 U2 R2 F2 U' // XXCOL (15/15)
> R U' R2 U l' U R U' // F2L-3 (8/23)
> U' R' U R2 F D R D' F' // VHLS (9/32)
> ...



y2 z'
U S U2 S'
U R' U' R' U' M U M2 R' U R
U' R' F2 R U2 R U' r' F
M U' M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 M

next: B' R2 U' F2 B2 R' L U' F U' R2 D' F2 B2 U B2 U D F2 R2


----------



## porkynator (Sep 12, 2014)

qaz said:


> next: B' R2 U' F2 B2 R' L U' F U' R2 D' F2 B2 U B2 U D F2 R2



B R' L D' U B2 L' U2 B U F B' R' B' R2 D U2 R' U B' D' F' R2 F' U2 D2 B L2 B2 D' U2 B U' (33 HTM)

Corners first

B2 F' .U' D' + B F
L' F D' B' U * B' F2 U F'

* = [U2 L2 U': S2]
+ = [F' L2 D L: E]
. = [S', E']

alg.cubing.net

Next scramble: R2 U' L2 D' R2 F2 U' F2 U R2 D2 L' U' L2 U' R' B F2 D F L2


----------



## G2013 (Sep 12, 2014)

porkynator said:


> Next scramble: R2 U' L2 D' R2 F2 U' F2 U R2 D2 L' U' L2 U' R' B F2 D F L2


Premove: B2
F' R D F2 R2 //2x2
B2 D2 B D' L2 D L2 //2x2x3
B2 D' L B' L' //F2L-1, premove B2
On inverse:
D' L' D L B D B' D B D' B' F' D2 F D F' D F B2 D' B2 U R2 F2 D F2 U' R2 //Finish F2L, then Sune and optimal T.

Final solve: F' R D F2 R2 B2 D2 B D' L2 D L2 B2 D' L B' L' R2 U F2 D' F2 R2 U' B2 D B2 F' D' F D' F' D2 F B D B' D' B D' B' L' D' L D B2 (46 HTM)

Next: R' B U B' F U' L U' L' B' R D U2 B2 F' L2 F


----------



## Cale S (Sep 13, 2014)

G2013 said:


> Next: R' B U B' F U' L U' L' B' R D U2 B2 F' L2 F


premoves: F' R B 
B2 D' // 2x2x3
on inverse: B U' B2 R B // EO 
U2 R2 U' R2 // add two squares
on normal: R' U' R U R' U' R // pair + OLL
F' U B' U2 F U' F' U2 B F // PLL

Final solution: B2 D' R' U' R U R' U' R F' U B' U2 F U' F' U2 B F R2 U R2 U2 B' R' B2 U B' F' R B

31 HTM

Next: D F2 R2 U F U2 R U L' F2 U' L2 U2 R2 F L2 B R2 B R2 F'


----------



## Bindedsa (Sep 16, 2014)

Cale S said:


> Next: D F2 R2 U F U2 R U L' F2 U' L2 U2 R2 F L2 B R2 B R2 F'



z2 F' U L U F' R' U' L R D' R2 U2 R' D2 U L' // XXcross
y' U L' U2 L // F2L- 2 
U2 R U2 R' U R U2 R' // F2L-3 / CO
U' y' x R2 U2 R U R' U2 L U' R U M // Tripod

Next: B2 D2 R2 U2 B' D2 U2 L2 F' U2 F2 U' B' D R2 F' U2 R' U R


----------



## G2013 (Sep 16, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Next: B2 D2 R2 U2 B' D2 U2 L2 F' U2 F2 U' B' D R2 F' U2 R' U R



U' B' U F' D' B2 //2x2+edge
R' B U2 B' U B' R B //F2L-2
On inverse:
(D2 B U B' D2) //Pair, F2L-1
(F U' F') //EO
(U' L' U' L U2 L' U L U2 L' U' L U) //To L3C and 1 twisted

Skeleton: U' B' U F' D' B2 R' B U2 B' U B' R B U' L' U L U2 L' U' L U2 L' U L U F U F' D2 B U' B' D2 (35)

Final solve:... It is not an important or official FMC solve, and I have other things to do right now, so I IFed the solve...
U' B' U F' D' B2 R' B U2 B' U B' F R B R' F' R U' L' U L U2 L' U' L U2 L' U L U F2 D F' U F D' F2 D2 B U' B' D2 (43 HTM)



Spoiler



U' B' U F' D' B2 R' B U2 B' U B' [@1] R B U' L' U L U2 L' U' L U2 L' U L U F U F' D2 B U' B' D2
Insert at @1: F R B R' F' R B' R'
After the 1st insertion: U' B' U F' D' B2 R' B U2 B' U B' F R B R' F' R U' L' U L U2 L' U' L U2 L' U L U F U [@2] F' D2 B U' B' D2
Insert at @2: U' F D F' U F D' F'
Fewest moves: 43. 8 moves cancelled
The final solution: U' B' U F' D' B2 R' B U2 B' U B' F R B R' F' R U' L' U L U2 L' U' L U2 L' U L U F2 D F' U F D' F2 D2 B U' B' D2


----------



## ottozing (Sep 20, 2014)

33 min attempt

L2 F2 L2 D' L2 D R2 D2 B2 U2 F2 L' F2 D L U2 B L2 F U' L' 

F2 B U' D F' L2 (2x2x2)
R' U' (2x2x3)
Switch
D' F' D F R F R (F2L-1)
F' D' F2 D F (AB4C)

Skeleton: F2 B U' D F' L2 R' U' F' D' F2 D ^ F R' F' R' F' D' F D (20)

^ L' F R2 F' L F R2 F

New skeleton: ^ F2 B U' D F' L2 R' U' F' D' F2 D L' F R2 F' L F R F' R' F' D' F D (25)

^ R' B L B' R B L' B'

Solution: R' B L B' R B L' F2 U' D F' L2 R' U' F' D' F2 D L' F R2 F' L F R F' R' F' D' F D (31)

Next: B' D2 R2 B D2 U2 B2 L2 B D2 F2 U' L' F' D2 L F' L2 R2 F2 R


----------



## AlexTheEmperor (Sep 20, 2014)

Scramble: B' D2 R2 B D2 U2 B2 L2 B D2 F2 U' L' F' D2 L F' L2 R2 F2 R (From WCA scrambling position)

presolve: x' I am a green/blue cross solver

inspection: y' y x' x // Green cross
cross: L2 R F D2 L2' D //6 moves

1st pair: U2 R U R' U' R U2 R2 U R //Red/Yellow pair (10 moves) *2-gen*
2nd pair: U2 L' U' L d U R' U' R U2 R' U R // White/Red pair (13 moves) *4-gen (technically 3-gen)*
3rd pair: L' U L U' L' U L // Yellow/Orange pair (7 moves) *2-gen*
4th pair: U R U R' U2 R U R' d' U' L' U L // Orange/White pair (13 moves) *4-gen(technically 3-gen)*

OLL: U' + Sune (R U R' U R U2 R') // 8 moves
PLL: U + Gd (R U R' y' R2' u' R U' R' U R' u R2) // 14 moves
AUF: U // 1 move

Move count breakdown:

Cross + 1: 16 moves
Cross + F2L: 49
F2L total: 43
Average moves per pair: 10.75
LL total: 23 moves
Whole solve: 72 moves

Next Sramble: B D' U2 L2 F' B' R B D2 B D R2 D L2 R2 U B' L' B' F2 R B F R' D'


----------



## irontwig (Sep 20, 2014)

B D' B' U' D' B2 [@1] D B' U B D' B R B R2 U R' D2 R D' R L' U' (25)

B D' B' U D'.R' [Pseudo 2x2x3]
R' D2 R D' [Leaving 2E4C]
R L' U' [Undo pseudoness]

.=U2 B U:B2 R B R2 U R
:=U' B*D B' U B D' B'
*=B2 D F' D' B2 D F D'

Weird insertions, all nested, and the last one cancels the most moves.

Next: D' R' L' D F' B2 D2 U R2 F' R L2 B2 L U D' L2 U2 B' U2 D' F' U2 D2 B


----------



## Bindedsa (Sep 20, 2014)

irontwig said:


> Next: D' R' L' D F' B2 D2 U R2 F' R L2 B2 L U D' L2 U2 B' U2 D' F' U2 D2 B



y' // Inspection
L F' L F2 D' R2 D' L U2 L // Xcross (10/10)
R U' R' U F' U F //F2L-2 (7/17)
U R' U2 R // F2L-3 (4/21)
L2 U2 L2 U' L2 U' L2 // F2L-4 (7/28)
x' R' U r2 U L' U L U' r2 U' R F // LL (12/40)

Next: F' D2 B R2 B2 F D2 R2 D2 L2 F' D' B2 R2 D2 B R' D' U2 L F2


----------



## Cale S (Sep 20, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Next: F' D2 B R2 B2 F D2 R2 D2 L2 F' D' B2 R2 D2 B R' D' U2 L F2


premove: B
x' y B F D R F // EO-line (5/5)
U2 R2 U2 L U' M2 D l2 // Right block (8/13)
L F U2 F' // F2L-1 (4/17)
z y U2 R U R' U R U' R' // LS + OLL (8/25)
y R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2 y R U' R' U2 B // PLL + undo premove (14/39)

Next: R2 U' R2 B2 R2 D L2 D' U' B2 R' U R2 U' L B L2 D2 B


----------



## porkynator (Sep 20, 2014)

Cale S said:


> Next: R2 U' R2 B2 R2 D L2 D' U' B2 R' U R2 U' L B L2 D2 B



U2 D' L
S' R S Lw2 F U F
R2 U' Lw U' R' U R
F2 R' F R U L' U L U2 F U F' U' F' R2

alg.cubing.net

Next scramble: B' L D R D R2 D2 R' F R L U2 R' U2 B2 L' B2 D2 B2 L'


----------



## ottozing (Sep 24, 2014)

33 min attempt. Has this solution after 20 though.

B' L D R D R2 D2 R' F R L U2 R' U2 B2 L' B2 D2 B2 L' 

R D2 R' B (2x2x2)
U F L F L (2x2x3)
R' F' R L F2 L' (F2L-1)
F U2 F' U F U' F' U' (AB3C)

Skeleton: R D2 R' B U F L F L R' & F' R L F2 L' F U2 F' U F U' F' U' (23)

& L F' R' F L' F' R F (Cancels 4)

Solution: R D2 R' B U F L F L2 R' F' R' F L' F' R2 L F2 L' F U2 F' U F U' F' U' (27)

Next: F' B R' D2 B R' U2 D2 R2 U R2 F' U2 R2 B2 U2 B2 D2 R2 F' B'


----------



## irontwig (Sep 25, 2014)

B' U' L' F' U' D B2 U' R' U' R U B2 D' R' D B2 U' L U' L' R2 U R2 U2 R' B2 D' F2 (29)

B' U' L' F' U' [EO+two squares]

Switch to inverse:

F2 D B2 [Pseudo 2x2x3]
R U2 R2 U' R2 U2 [Pseudo F2L]
U2 L U L' U B2 D' R D B2 [LL]
U' R' U R U [F2L premoves]
B2 D' [2x2x3 premoves]
U F L U B [NISS premoves]

Meh, should have been better with that sexy start.

Next: L B L2 R D' U R U' B2 F' L B R2 U' F' D' B U' F2 B2 R2 D B2 D L2


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Sep 27, 2014)

irontwig said:


> Next: L B L2 R D' U R U' B2 F' L B R2 U' F' D' B U' F2 B2 R2 D B2 D L2


y' 
F L2 D' L' //(4/4) 3/4cross
F' U F2 U' F' //(5/9)/pair
U' R2 L U' L' //(5/14) pair
y U R' F R E F' U F D //(9/23) block
R' U R U' y2 x L U' L' U' r' U' r U2 l' U R' U' R2 D //(18/41) LS+LL


y' F L2 D' L' //(4/4) 3/4cross
M F2 M' //(3/7) pair
U B' R U' B //(5/12) 2x2x3
U R' U y R' F R2 U M' U R' U R U2 M //(14/26) F2L+OLL
U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U //(14/40) PLL

x' y' 
B' U2 L' D2 U R' D' // (7/7) block
L F L' R2 U F' U F // (8/15) 1x2x2
U' M U' M' U r' U2 r // (8/23) F2L
F R U R' U' y x M U' L' U R' U L U L' U L U' (17/40) LL

Next: F U B2 D L2 D' F' B R' B L2 F' L2 B L2 R U2 R2 L B F2 L' U2 B' D


----------



## Cale S (Sep 27, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> Next: F U B2 D L2 D' F' B R' B L2 F' L2 B L2 R U2 R2 L B F2 L' U2 B' D


D' R' D' R L B2 D' * F // 2x2x2 (8/8)
R' D' R' B R B' D2 R D F D F D2 F' D R' F2 R2 D' // to L3C using inverse scramble and stuff (19/27)
insert at *: [D, B' U2 B] 

final solution: D' R' D' R L B U2 B D' B' U2 B F R' D' R' B R B' D2 R D F D F D2 F' D R' F2 R2 D' (33)

Next: D R2 L2 B' R2 L F2 R2 F R D' L B2 L' B2 D2 L F2 L' B2 R'


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Sep 27, 2014)

Cale S said:


> Next: D R2 L2 B' R2 L F2 R2 F R D' L B2 L' B2 D2 L F2 L' B2 R'



Tried COL because easy look ahead then craziness happened. Probably my shortest CFOP solve ever.

z' // *inspection*
M2 B U F R' F // *COL + Pair setup* // 6/6
R2 U' R' U // *F2L #1* //4/10
x' U R' U' // *F2L #2* //3/13
R' F R F' R D' R' D // *F2L #3* // 8/21
x R U R' U' R U R U' // *F2L #4 *//8/29
z M2 U M U2 M' U M2 // *PLL* // 7/36 


Next: L2 U' B2 U' R2 D2 F2 U' L2 R2 B' D F' L R D2 F' L D' L'


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Sep 28, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> Next: L2 U' B2 U' R2 D2 F2 U' L2 R2 B' D F' L R D2 F' L D' L'


z y' 
F' U2 L D U2 R U R' (8/8) 2x2x2
B2 U L' U2 L2 U L U2 B (9/17) Xxcross
U' R' U R B' U' B (7/24) F2L
y' R' F' L F' L' F2 R (7/31) EO
y' L U2 L' U' L U' F' L B2 L' F L B2 L2 (14/45) OCLL-->PLL

Next: U' R D' B' D' L2 B L' U D F2 B2 U2 B' F D2 L F U L U2 R2 U' R2 D2


----------



## Cale S (Sep 28, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> Next: U' R D' B' D' L2 B L' U D F2 B2 U2 B' F D2 L F U L U2 R2 U' R2 D2


on normal: U2
on inverse: F2 U F' R D2 B' D2 // 2x2x3
U' B U // F2L -1
B2 U B' U' L B U B' U' L' // to L5C
skeleton: U2 L U * B U' B' L' ** U B U' B2 U' B' U D2 B D2 R' F U' F2
insert at *: [U F U', B]
insert at **: [L2, U' R2 U] 

final solution: U2 L U2 F U' B U F' U2 B' L U' R2 U L2 U' R2 U2 B U' B2 U' B' U D2 B D2 R' F U' F2 (31)

Next: B L F L2 F D' R' L F2 U' R' D2 B2 U2 F2 L' D2 R' B2 U2 B2


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 28, 2014)

Cale S said:


> Next: B L F L2 F D' R' L F2 U' R' D2 B2 U2 F2 L' D2 R' B2 U2 B2



B R B' D2 U R' U2 R2//2x2x3 (8)
B' D' L B L' *D'*//F2L-1 (6)
on inverse,
B D' B' D B' L B L'//F2L (8)
U B U' B U B2 *U'*//OLL (7)
*U'* B D' B2 U B' U' B2 U *D*//PLL (10)

Final:
B R B' D2 U R' U2 R2 B' D' L B L' D2 U' B2 U B U' B2 D B' U2 B2 U' B' U B' U' L B' L' B D' B D B' (37)
Pretty good!


EDIT: If I had tried to find an insertion instead of doing PLL...
B R B' D2 U R' U2 R2 B' D' L B L' D' U [@1] B2 U' B' U B' U' L B' L' B D' B D B'
Insert at @1: D' U2 F2 D B D' F2 D B' U2
After the 1st insertion: B R B' D2 U R' U2 R2 B' D' L B L' D2 U' F2 D [@2] B D' F2 D B' U2 B2 U' B' U B' U' L B' L' B D' B D B'
Insert at @2: D' F2 B2 U B U' F2 B2 D B'
Fewest moves: 37. 12 moves cancelled
The final solution: B R B' D2 U R' U2 R2 B' D' L B L' D2 U' B2 U B U' B2 D B' U2 B2 U' B' U B' U' L B' L' B D' B D B'

still 37 moves!


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 30, 2014)

I realised I didnt add my own scramble. Oops.
No one provided their own, so I'll just give another one.
U2 D' R B' R' F' U' B2 L' U' D2 L2 F2 D2 F2 D' F2 R2 B2 D'


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Sep 30, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> *U2 D' R B' R' F' U' B2 L' U' D2 L2 F2 D2 F2 D' F2 R2 B2 D'*



z
M’ D [l U’ D] R B’ D// Cross // 8/8
F R’ F’ R// F2L#1 // 4/12
L U’ L’ R’ U R U L’ U’ L// F2L#2 // 10/22
R’ U2 R U R’ U2 R// F2L #3 // 7/29
y’ L’ U2 L U2 L’ U L// F2L #4 // 7/36
l U’ l2 U l2 U l2 U’ l// OLL // 9/45
U D’ R2 U R’ U R’ U’ R U’ R2 U’ D R’ U R// PLL // 17/61
U// AUF // 1/62

Next scramble: B2 D' L2 U2 B2 U B2 U' L2 B2 R' D U F' L2 D2 F' U F2 R'


----------



## Bindedsa (Sep 30, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> Next scramble: B2 D' L2 U2 B2 U B2 U' L2 B2 R' D U F' L2 D2 F' U F2 R'


z2
D L U' R2 U2 f R f' U' F' U F L U L' D2 // XXcross 16/16)
U' L U L2 U L // F2L-3 & 4 (6/22)
U' R U L' U R' U' L U' R U R' U2 R U2 R' // ZBLL (16/38)

Next: D' R' U' F' D R' D' R B2 U' R2 L2 U' F2 U' R2 L2 D2 B2


----------



## Cale S (Sep 30, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Next: D' R' U' F' D R' D' R B2 U' R2 L2 U' F2 U' R2 L2 D2 B2


U R D F R L' D' // EO-line (7/7)
R U2 * R U2 R // pair (5/12)
L U' L2 // pair (3/15)
** R U R' // pair (3/18)
L U L' U L U2 L' // LL edges (7/25)
insert at *: [U' L U, R] 
insert at **: [L2, U' R U]
final solution: U R D F R L' D' R U L U R U' L' U' R L U2 R U L2 U' R' U R U R' L U L' U L U2 L' (34)

Next: F2 L2 D2 L2 D' F2 R2 U2 R2 D2 R2 B' D' U2 B D' L R2 D R2 F


----------



## DavidCip86 (Sep 30, 2014)

Cale S said:


> Next: F2 L2 D2 L2 D' F2 R2 U2 R2 D2 R2 B' D' U2 B D' L R2 D R2 F



y'
L' R' F u' R'
U2 R U' R' y R' U' R
U' F U' F' U L' U L
y' U' L' U L 
U' R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R 
M U R U R' U' M2 U R U' r' 
U2 x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 B2

Next: D B2 U F2 L2 D B2 R2 U R2 U' F' L' D' F U B R' F2 D' F


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Oct 1, 2014)

DavidCip86 said:


> Next: D B2 U F2 L2 D B2 R2 U R2 U' F' L' D' F U B R' F2 D' F




What a cool solve.

y x // inspection 
D' L U' l U' L' U R2 // X-cross // 8/8
U R' U' R2 U R' // F2L#2 // 6/14
U' r' U' R U L' U L U' M' // F2L#3 & #4 // 10/24
R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' // OLL // 9/33
M2 U' M2 U' M' U2 M2 U2 M U' // PLL // 10/43

43 moves. 16 move F2L

Next: L2 U L2 D2 R2 U' L2 B2 D F2 L F' U F D R' D' R' D2 F' D


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 1, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> Next: L2 U L2 D2 R2 U' L2 B2 D F2 L F' U F D R' D' R' D2 F' D



B2 D F' D'//2x2x2 (4)
switch to inverse,
B2 U2 B2 U' B' U'//2x2x3 (6)
switch back to normal
R' U' B U R2// F2L but 1 flipped edge (5)
No clue how to go on, so...
U B R' B2 D2 F D F' D B R' B R B' U' //Screw it (15)

Final: B2 D F' D' R' U' B U R2 U B R' B2 D2 F D F' D B R' B R U B2 U2 B2 (26 moves :O)

Next: R D2 F2 D2 R' F2 L U2 F2 D2 R' U' B' U' R2 F2 L2 U L' B


----------



## porkynator (Oct 2, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Next: R D2 F2 D2 R' F2 L U2 F2 D2 R' U' B' U' R2 F2 L2 U L' B



Uw L2 B'
U' R U L D' R
U2 F2
U' L' U L2 U'
L2 R' U L U' R U2 L' U' L
U' R D2 R' U' R D2 R'

Next scramble: D F' R U L' U' L F B L' B L2 B' D2 F' U2 R2 U2 B R2


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Oct 2, 2014)

porkynator said:


> Next scramble: D F' R U L' U' L F B L' B L2 B' D2 F' U2 R2 U2 B R2


z2
R F' R' F L2 D' U' L
d' M' U R2 U' L F L' U M L' B' L 
y' R U R' U' M' U R U R' 
y D2 M D2 M' 
U' y' R' F R' B2 R F' R' B2 R2 

44 STM

Next: U' L2 R D' R U2 L2 B' L' U' R D' F L R D' U2 L' R U R F D2 R2 L


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Oct 3, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> Next: U' L2 R D' R U2 L2 B' L' U' R D' F L R D' U2 L' R U R F D2 R2 L


Had to do another since this scramble was so easy
z2 y
U' F2 M F r (5/5) 2x2x3 minus one edge
y R2 L F R' F2 L' R2 (7/12) XXXcross minus one edge
U M' U M U R' F R S R U R' U2 y' L D2 L' U L D2 L2 B (21/33) everything else

Next: L D2 L2 D' U' B2 D2 R D2 R U F' D2 L' B R' F2 D B R B D2 R2 L' B


----------



## irontwig (Oct 3, 2014)

B2 U F' U' B' D2 B' L2 B2 R D' L2 D R' D' L2 D' L2 U' L' U2 B' U' L' B' R' B2 R U' (29)

B2 U F' U' [Pseudo 2x2x2]
B' D2 B' L2 [Pseudo 2x2x3]
B2.D2 B L [Pseudo F2L]
L' B' L2 U' L' U2 B' U' [Leaving three corners]
L' B' R' B2 R U' [Pseudoness]

.=R D' L2 D R' D' L2 D

Meh result, but a pretty good example on how to get non-obvious skeletons with Snyder.

Next: L D2 F L' U' D' L' D U' R' F U2 B2 F D' R D F' D2 F2 D2 F' L2 B2 F'


----------



## G2013 (Oct 3, 2014)

Scramble: L D2 F L' U' D' L' D U' R' F U2 B2 F D' R D F' D2 F2 D2 F' L2 B2 F'
Solve: B' F' U' D2 L' R F' L' F R' F' L2 F' D F2 L D L' F' L2 F2 L' F2 D2 F' U2 F D2 F' U2 R2 U'

Things on bracket are made on inverse scramble (idk who invented that notation, but it is amazing)

B' F' U' D"//2x2x1+Premove D" (4/4)
(U R2) //2x2 (2/6)
(F' L F2 L2) //2x2x3 (4/10)
(F L D' L') //F2L-1, Premove D, put on normal scramble like D" (4/14)
D' L' F' L F' D F2 //L5C (7/21)

Skeleton: B' F' U' D2 L' F' L F' D F2 L D L' F' L2 F2 L' F R2 U' (20)

* Insertion finding:* 
Scramble L D2 F L' U' D' L' D U' R' F U2 B2 F D' R D F' D2 F2 D2 F' L2 B2 F'
1st:
(R' F' R B R' F R B')B' F' U' D2 L' F' L F' D F2 L D L' F' L2 F2 L' F R2 U'
B' F' U' D2 (D' L' D R' D' L D R) L' F' L F' D F2 L D L' F' L2 F2 L' F R2 U'
B' F' U' D2 L' F' (F R F' L' F R' F' L) L F' D F2 L D L' F' L2 F2 L' F R2 U'

The chosen
B' F' U' D2 L' R F' L' F R' F' L2 F' D F2 L D L' F' L2 F2 L' F R2 U'

2nd:
Scramble L D2 F L' U' D' L' D U' R' F U2 B2 F D' R D F' D2 F2 D2 F' L2 B2 F'

B' F' U' D2 L' R F' L' F R' F' L2 F' D F2 L D L' F' L2 F2 L' F (F D2 F' U2 F D2 F' U2) R2 U'
Only one was found...

Final solve: B' F' U' D2 L' F' (F R F' L' F R' F' L) L F' D F2 L D L' F' L2 F2 L' F (F D2 F' U2 F D2 F' U2) R2 U', so
B' F' U' D2 L' R F' L' F R' F' L2 F' D F2 L D L' F' L2 F2 L' F2 D2 F' U2 F D2 F' U2 R2 U' (32, 4 cancellations)


----------



## Attila (Oct 4, 2014)

irontwig said:


> Next: L D2 F L' U' D' L' D U' R' F U2 B2 F D' R D F' D2 F2 D2 F' L2 B2 F'




(Guido, you forgot the next scramble)

U' R2 L F' L' F orient corners, and 3 edges,
L D2 F' B more 2 edges,
U' B' U D' R more 1 edge,
D B2 U D' F' U D' L D LSE.



Next: U2 R2 B2 D2 R B2 L' D2 L2 F2 D2 B R2 B2 R' F' U' B L2 U'


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Oct 5, 2014)

Attila said:


> Next: U2 R2 B2 D2 R B2 L' D2 L2 F2 D2 B R2 B2 R' F' U' B L2 U'


U F' L' F' L B D (7/7) Pseudo 2x2x3
x' R2 E M E' (4/11) 2x2x3
F R F' U2 F (5/16) XXXcross
U' F R U R' F2 (6/22) F2L+EO
y' F' L F R F' L' F' (7/29) COLL
U' M' U2 M U' F2 U' (7/36) EPLL

Next: F' B U' D' F' L' U' R2 U' F2 U2 F2 D R2 F' L' B D2 L U F2 U2 F2 D F'


----------



## ottozing (Oct 5, 2014)

36 min attempt. Couldn't find anything good so I gave up after a 27 move to 3 corner skeleton.

F' B U' D' F' L' U' R2 U' F2 U2 F2 D R2 F' L' B D2 L U F2 U2 F2 D F' 

Inv
R U' R2 U2 R' B' D (Squares)
Switch
D L2 D' B' (2x2x2 + squares)
Switch
F' D2 (F2L-1)
Switch
L2 D2 F L F' L' D2 (F2L)
F' L' D' L D F L' (AB3C)

Skeleton: D L2 D' B' L2 D2 F L [@1] F' L' D2 F' L' D' L D F L' D2 F D' B R U2 R2 U R'
Insert at @1: L' F R2 F' L F R2 F'
Fewest moves: 31. 4 moves cancelled
The final solution: D L2 D' B' L2 D2 F2 R2 F' L F R2 F2 L' D2 F' L' D' L D F L' D2 F D' B R U2 R2 U R'

Next: F2 D2 F2 U L2 D2 F2 U L2 B2 R' D2 F L' B' L U' B2 L R2


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Oct 6, 2014)

ottozing said:


> Next: F2 D2 F2 U L2 D2 F2 U L2 B2 R' D2 F L' B' L U' B2 L R2



On the inverse, which I have no idea how to use properly, I found:

y2 R' L' U2 F' R D (6/6) 2x2x2
z y U2 F E' F' u' (5/11) 2x2x3
R2 U2 R U R' (5/16) XXXcross

for F2L minus one, with a bad continuation. I do notice that from there, y B R B' (pure flip OLL) B R' B' solves last slot + OLL, but I don't know any pureflip dot OLLs. Also know nothing about comms and insertions, so...

y2 R' L' U2 F' R D (6/6) 2x2x2
z y U2 F E' F' u' (5/11) 2x2x3
R2 U2 R U R' (5/16) XXXcross
y R U F R U R' U' F' 
U2 R2 F R F' R U2 R'
y2 R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 U'

just to have a final solution, which isn't actually final since it's on the inverse and idk how it works, even though it sucks. 

Next: D U F' R' B2 D B' L R F' U' R' L2 F' L2 F2 B2 R U L2 D' F L2 R' F


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 7, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> stuff



To solve the actual scramble, just invert the solution for the inverse scramble!

EDIT:
D U F' R' B2 D B' L R F' U' R' L2 F' L2 F2 B2 R U L2 D' F L2 R' F

R2 L2 U B' R' D L *F*//2x2x3+A whole lot of other things (8)
*F' *R' B2 R F//F2L whoa! (5)
R B' L' B R' B'* L*//OLL (7)
*L2* U2 L D L' U2 L D' L B//PLL (10)

Final: R2 L2 U B' R' D L R' B2 R F R B' L' B R' B' L' U2 L D L' U2 L D' L B (27)

Using IF instead of OLL/PLL,
R2 L2 [@1] U B' R' D L R' B2 R F
Insert at @1: L2 U R' U' L2 U R U'
After the 1st insertion: R2 U R' [@2] U' L2 U R B' R' D L R' B2 R F
Insert at @2: R U L' U' R' U L U'
Fewest moves: 19. 8 moves cancelled
The final solution: R2 U2 L' U' R' U L U2 L2 U R B' R' D L R' B2 R F

19 moves O_O
Next: F' R B2 L U' L' D' B R U' B U2 R F2 D2 F2 R U2 F2 R L2


----------



## Bindedsa (Oct 7, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Next: F' R B2 L U' L' D' B R U' B U2 R F2 D2 F2 R U2 F2 R L2



z2 y // Inspection
D' r' D2 r F' R2 y' L' R' U' R' D R2 // XXcross (12/12)
y' F M' U' M // EO (4/16)
y' R U2 R U' R' U' R U R2 // F2L 3 & 4 (9/25)
U' L U L' U R' U' l U2 R U2 R2 // ZBLL (12/37)

Next: D L2 D2 U R2 B2 U F2 D B2 F' U R' B2 F' D B' U2 L2 U'


----------



## irontwig (Oct 7, 2014)

U' B U L D2 F' R B2 R' B' D B' D' F' B R B' R B D' F2 D2 R2 D (24)

U' B U L [EO]
D2 [Trial and error]
F2.R2 B [2x2x2]
D' F2 D2 R2 D [Leaving 3C3E]

.=F R B2 R' F' R:B2 R'
:=R' F B' D B' D' F' B R B

Next: B L2 D' U2 F L U R2 F' B L2 B' R' L F2 R L U D2 B U2 B' F2 L2 F


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Oct 8, 2014)

irontwig said:


> Next: B L2 D' U2 F L U R2 F' B L2 B' R' L F2 R L U D2 B U2 B' F2 L2 F


U R2 B' U' B (5/5) 2x2x2
U' F R' F U' R' F (7/12) 2x2x3
U2 R' F R F2 L' U' L U (crap)
y R U' L U' R' U' R U' R' (moar crap)
y' R' F R' B2 R F' R' B2 R2 U (a perm)
R' U R U' R U R2 (inverse stuff)

Well, a good beginning (12 move 2x2x3, 19 move F2L minus 1) but I couldn't find anything even remotely good for a continuation. I know there's better stuff than this on the scramble, but this is the first solve where I've actually used NISS, and it just got exhausting trying to figure out how it worked AND find efficient solutions.

Next: B U L' F D2 R L2 F2 U2 F' L F' D' U F' D L' U2 L2 F' B D' B L2 D'


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Oct 9, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> Next: B U L' F D2 R L2 F2 U2 F' L F' D' U F' D L' U2 L2 F' B D' B L2 D'


x2
S U S' U B L' F2 (7/7) 2x2x2
y2 R U R' F2 U L U' L2 F U' F' (11/18) XXXcross
U2 R U2 R' U F' U' F2 U R U' R' F' U (14/32) F2L + OLL
y R B' R F2 R' B R F2 R2 (9/41) PLL
43 HTM

x' y'
F' L F U F2 U' L F2 U' L' (10/10) 2x2x2
B U B' R U2 B2 (6/16) XXcross
U' R U R' U2 R' U R U' R' U' M (12/28) F2L
F' r U L F' L' F U (8/36) LL
37 HTM

U' S2 L x' y L' U L U' r' F' (9/9) 1x2x3
R U2 B U' B' R U2 R' U R U R' U' R U' R' (16/25) All but LSE
U M U M U M2 U2 M2 U M2 U2 (11/36) LSE
42 HTM

Next: B D2 B2 L' U2 B R L B2 D L' D2 L R D2 U2 B2 U R D' L2 B' R' D2 F'


----------



## Deathranger999 (Oct 10, 2014)

x' (Inspection)
M D' F' B' (Cross)
R U' R2 U2 R U L F' L' F (1st F2L pair)
U' R' U R (2nd F2L pair)
L U L' R U' R' (3rd F2L pair)
U L U' L' U' L U L' (4th F2L pair)
U f (R U R' U')2 f' (OLL)
M2 U M U2 M' U M2 (PLL)
U (AUF)

51 STM


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Oct 10, 2014)

Deathranger999 said:


> solve


You didn't put a "next scramble" at the end of your solve, so I'll solve L U2 F2 R2 U2 D L' R B R2 F L' D B D2 B' D2 U2 L R2 D' L' F2 R2 B.

U' B U S D S' D' F' (8/8) 2x2x3 minus one edge
x2 U' L F' L' (4/12) XXcross
y' L U2 L' d' L' U' L R' U' R d' (11/23) AB3E
r U R' U' M U R U' R' (9/32) LL
35 HTM

I've gotten so lucky the last two scrambles that I haven't even had an instance where checking the inverse would be advantageous. The 37 HTM solve I got last post as well as this solve both had linear last layers. In both cases, I found an XXcross, then (speed)solved the cube just so I could rescramble and reconstruct the XXcross, and got a PLL skip by chance.

EDIT: I'm a noob... LL was a 3 cycle... what was I talking about with not even needing advanced FMC stuff? Going to look for insertions now... brb
Aaaand can't find anything. Don't really know how comms work; don't really know how to look for good spots for them. I was mostly looking for easy setups to M' U2 M U2 or something similar, and couldn't find one.

Next: U2 R2 B2 L' U2 R' U2 F2 L' B D U' B2 L F2 U2 D L' F2 D2 U2 B U L' R'


----------



## SpeedCuber71 (Oct 10, 2014)

Next: U2 R2 B2 L' U2 R' U2 F2 L' B D U' B2 L F2 U2 D L' F2 D2 U2 B U L' R'[/QUOTE]

Cross
x2 y' L2 F R' D L B' D

F2L
1 U y' L' U2 L U L' U' L
2 R' U R U2 R' U R
3 y R' U R U' R' U' R
4 U L' U L U2 y R U R'

OLL
F R U R' U' R U R' U' F'

PLL
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U2

NEXT L2 B2 U' B2 L2 B2 R2 U2 B2 U' B2 L D2 F R U' R' D' U B' F'


----------



## Montykins (Oct 10, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> Next: U2 R2 B2 L' U2 R' U2 F2 L' B D U' B2 L F2 U2 D L' F2 D2 U2 B U L' R'



Speedcuber71, You beat me to it! Here's my solution anyway:


Scramble: U2 R2 B2 L' U2 R' U2 F2 L' B D U' B2 L F2 U2 D L' F2 D2 U2 B U L' R'

[INVERSE] (nothing looked good in the non-inverse)

[Premoves - B L' B'] 

F L' U B D' B' D B2 | 2x2x2 - 8 moves
U L' F2 | 2x2x3 - 4 moves
L' F U2 F' L | Rest of F2L - 5 moves
F U R U' R' F' | EO - 6 moves
L' U L U2 L' R U' L U R' U2 L' U' L U' | ZBLL - 15 moves
Undo premoves: B L B' | 3 moves

Inverse Solution: F L' U B D' B' D B2 U L' F2 L' F U2 F' L F U R U' R' F' L' U L U2 L' R U' L U R' U2 L' U' L U' B L B'

Final solution: B L B' U L' U L U2 R U' L' U R' L U2 L' U' L F R U R' U' F' L' F U2 F' L F2 L U' B2 D' B D B' U' L F'

41 Moves

Jay, you have tought me well, I used to average mid 50s

Next - D' R2 F2 R2 U' B2 U L2 D F2 U' R B' F2 L D2 B' L2 D U F


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Oct 11, 2014)

Montykins said:


> D' R2 F2 R2 U' B2 U L2 D F2 U' R B' F2 L D2 B' L2 D U F



on inverse:
U L2 D' U2 L' U (6/6) 1x2x3
B' U S' U f2 (5/11) 2x2x3 plus F2L-3
U2 M' U M (4/15) XXXcross
d' L F' L' F2 R U R' F' (9/24) AB3C

I can't get the solution to work on the normal scramble. I'm guessing slice moves make inverting the solution and putting it on the normal scramble not work? Can someone who is experienced with FMC confirm that? I'm also struggling with using insertions. I'll keep working on this solution. 
fixed center:
U L2 D' U2 L' U (6/6) 1x2x3
B' U (F B') R B2 (6/12) 2x2x3 plus F2L-3
L2 (U' D) F (U D') (6/18) XXXcross
L' F U' F' U2 B L B' U' (9/27) AB3C
insertion thingy
Next: R2 B2 D2 R' L2 B' R' L2 B' F U' B R F' U D' B U2 F' B' R' U2 D2 F2 U


----------



## irontwig (Oct 11, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> _F2_R_U_R-_F-"]I'm guessing slice moves make inverting the solution and putting it on the normal scramble not work?



Right, since your solution effectively includes rotations, when you start your solve with an (e.g.) "F", it might not be the right face.


----------



## Montykins (Oct 11, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> Next: R2 B2 D2 R' L2 B' R' L2 B' F U' B R F' U D' B U2 F' B' R' U2 D2 F2 U



Scramble: R2 B2 D2 R' L2 B' R' L2 B' F U' B R F' U D' B U2 F' B' R' U2 D2 F2 U

[Premove - B']

F' L' D L U2 | 2x2x2
L' B L D2 B' L' B L D B D' B D2 | F2L-1 & last pair setup
B' D' B2 D R D' R' B' | Last pair +EO
F' D' F D' B D2 B' D F' D2 B D' B' F D' | ZBLL
B' | Undo premove

42 Moves... meh

Next: D' R2 F2 R2 U' B2 U L2 D F2 U' R B' F2 L D2 B' L2 D U F


----------



## ottozing (Oct 11, 2014)

Montykins said:


> 42 Moves... meh



You know you aren't allowed to look up last layer algs in comps, right? It'd probably be worth your while if you either started practicing insertions or just stuck to LL algs you know


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 11, 2014)

Montykins said:


> Next: D' R2 F2 R2 U' B2 U L2 D F2 U' R B' F2 L D2 B' L2 D U F



Inspection: [x2 y]
Cross: F B M' U2 F R' [x']
F2L:
L' U L R U' R' U R U R'
L U' L' U d L' U2 L U L' U' L
U2 L U' R F R' F' R
U' L U2 L' U2 L U' L'
OLL: r U2 R' U' R U' r'
PLL:  F2 L' U' r U2 l' U R' U' R2 [D2]

Moves in [Brackets] are one of these things:
*Rotations
*Setup Moves for Algorithmic steps

Next Scramble: F L' B' F2 L' R2 F L U2 B' R' B L' D2 U2 B' L R B F'


----------



## CubeBird (Oct 11, 2014)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Next Scramble: F L' B' F2 L' R2 F L U2 B' R' B L' D2 U2 B' L R B F'



x' //inspection
R' D L' F2 U R' U2 R' //xcross
U' L' U2 L U' L' U L //2nd pair
D L U2 L' D' //3rd pair
d y' F L' U' L U r U' r' //4th pair and EO
U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R' //COLL
d' M2' U M2' U M' U2 M2' U2 M' //EPLL

http://alg.cubing.net/?setup=F_L-_B..._//COLL
d-_M2-_U_M2-_U_M-_U2_M2-_U2_M-_//EPLL

Next: R L D' R B L2 F2 D' F D' L D2 F2 D2 B2 R' D2 R U2 R' U2


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 11, 2014)

Montykins said:


> Next: D' R2 F2 R2 U' B2 U L2 D F2 U' R B' F2 L D2 B' L2 D U F



Premove: F2 D2 U2 F2
B D2 B'//2x2x2 (3)
U' L' F U'//2x2x3 (4)
L' U' F2 U//F2L-1 (4)
L2 F' L D' L2 D L' F//F2L (8)
F U B' U' F' U B U' L//LL (9)

Final: B D2 B' U' L' F U' L' U' F2 U L2 F' L D' L2 D L' F2 U B' U' F' U B U' L F2 U2 D2 F2 (31)

EDIT: Triple ninja'd. Use their scrambles. I wont provide a new one

EDIT EDIT: Also apparently my LL algorithm was an optimal insertion


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Oct 11, 2014)

CubeBird said:


> Next: R L D' R B L2 F2 D' F D' L D2 F2 D2 B2 R' D2 R U2 R' U2



z x' // _inspection_
R D' R' U L F' // Cross // 6/6
R' U2 R F' U' F // F2L #1 // 6/12
U' L' U2 L2 U L' // F2L #2 // 6/18
y' U' R U R' U F' U' F // F2L #3 // 8/26
L U' L' y R' U' R U2 // F2L #4 // 7/33
F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' // OLL //10/43
U' F' U' F R2 u R' U R U' R' u' R2 // PLL // 13/56

*NEXT: D2 R' D2 R' F2 L R2 F2 U2 L2 D2 U F R' B D2 B D U' F2 D*


----------



## porkynator (Oct 11, 2014)

F2 U' B L' D2
R2 B L B2
L2 B L' R2 F2 R
L2 U' L U M' U' L' U Lw
B' R' F R B R' F' R U2

Next scramble: B2 U L2 F2 U2 L2 D R2 D B2 F2 L F' U R B R F' L F L


----------



## Cale S (Oct 11, 2014)

porkynator said:


> Next scramble: B2 U L2 F2 U2 L2 D R2 D B2 F2 L F' U R B R F' L F L


premoves: D R D' F2
L B' L2 B2 L' F U' B2 *F* // F2L - 1 
*F* *R F'* // insert edge
*F R* D R' D' F' R // edges

skeleton: L B' L2 B2 L' * F U' B2 F2 R2 D R' D' F' R D R D' ** F2
insert at *: [D', F U' F']
insert at **: [D' B2 D, F] 

final solution: L B' L2 B2 L' D' F U' F' D F' B2 R2 D R' D' F' R D R D2 B2 D F D' B2 D F (28)

Next: D F B' L F2 U' F2 B2 R' F' L2 B2 U2 D2 B L2 B2 U2 F' D2


----------



## porkynator (Oct 11, 2014)

Cale S said:


> Next: D F B' L F2 U' F2 B2 R' F' L2 B2 U2 D2 B L2 B2 U2 F' D2



F' L' F2 R U' R B R' B2 R D' L F R L' F U' D R' F' R' L U' R U' D2 R' L F B2 R' F2 (32 HTM)

Corners first:
F' L' F2 R //Orient corners
U' R B R' B2 R D' L F //All corners and 4 edges
R L' F U' D R' F' //5 more edges
R' L U' R U' D2 R' L F B2 R' F2 //Last 3 edges and 4 centres

Next scramble: F2 L2 B2 D' B2 U2 B2 R2 F2 R2 U' L U F D L B' R' D B' U


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 12, 2014)

porkynator said:


> Next scramble: F2 L2 B2 D' B2 U2 B2 R2 F2 R2 U' L U F D L B' R' D B' U



Premove: F
B2 U2 F' R B'//2x2x2 (5)
L' U' L F2//2x2x3 (4)
Switch to inverse with premove L2
F' U' L2 U F//F2L-1 (5)
Switch back to normal
U' L2 U2 F' L2 F U2 B L B' *L *//F2L and Forced OLL skip (11)
*L'* U R' U2 L U' L' U2 R L//PLL(10)

Final: B2 U2 F' R B' L' U' L F2 L2 U' L2 U2 F' L2 F U2 B L B' U R' U2 L U' L' U2 R L F' U' L2 U F2 (34)

Next: B' L2 R2 B D2 F L2 B L2 F L2 R D F' D' L B D' L'


----------



## Cale S (Oct 12, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Next: B' L2 R2 B D2 F L2 B L2 F L2 R D F' D' L B D' L'


F2 L B' R B' L' // 2x2x2
on inverse: L F L F2 // 2x2x3
B L B' L' // F2L - 1
on normal: F U2 R U' R' F' // edges

skeleton: F2 L B' R B' * L' F U2 R U' R' F' L ** B L' B' F2 L' F' L'
insert at *: [F R F', L'] 
insert at **: [L2, F R F']

final solution: F2 L B' R B' F R F' L' F R' U2 R U' R' F' L' F R F' L2 F R' F' B L' B' F2 L' F' L' (31)

Next: U2 B2 L2 F2 R2 D' F2 D B2 F' R' B' R' B' D F L2 R' D' F


----------



## JasonDL13 (Oct 12, 2014)

Cale S said:


> Next: U2 B2 L2 F2 R2 D' F2 D B2 F' R' B' R' B' D F L2 R' D' F



B' F' U F' x2 //Cross
y2 R U R' U R U R' U' F R' F' R //F2L Pair 1
U' L' U' L y' L' U' L //FL2 Pair 2
U R U R' U' R U2 R' U2 R U R' //FL2 Pair 3
y2 U R U' R' U R U R' //F2L Pair 4
r U R' U' L' U R U' x' //OLL
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U' //Corners using T-Perm
M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 //U Perm

Next: B' L' R' F' D' F D' B L D2 B' U' B2 D2 U2


----------



## Montykins (Oct 12, 2014)

ottozing said:


> You know you aren't allowed to look up last layer algs in comps, right? It'd probably be worth your while if you either started practicing insertions or just stuck to LL algs you know



Yeah, that was before I understood insertions. And who says you can't (discreetly) look up als in comps?


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 12, 2014)

Montykins said:


> And who says you can't (discreetly) look up als in comps?


The WCA rules.


----------



## SpeedCuber71 (Oct 12, 2014)

JasonDL13 said:


> Next: B' L' R' F' D' F D' B L D2 B' U' B2 D2 U2



Cross
x2 D' F' L U R' F R2

F2L
1 U R' U2 R y' U' L' U L
2 y R U R' U2 R U' R'
3&4 y' D2 U F' U F R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R' D2

OLL
U R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R'

PLL
U y R U R' U' D R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 D'

NEXT B L2 B U2 F U2 B2 R2 B' D2 U2 L' U' B' F L U R' B F' D2


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 12, 2014)

SpeedCuber71 said:


> NEXT B L2 B U2 F U2 B2 R2 B' D2 U2 L' U' B' F L U R' B F' D2


Premove: D2
F2 U F2 B R' B2 U R'//2x2x3 
D' L B D' B' L F L F' L2 U D2 B D B' D *U'*//F2L
*U* L' D' L U' L'* D*//OLL
*D* U F2 R2 U D B2 R2 D2 F2//PLL

Final: F2 U F2 B R' B2 U R' D' L B D' B' L F L F' L2 U D2 B D B' D L' D' L U' L' D2 U F2 R2 U D B2 R2 D2 F2 D2 (40 moves)

Next: L2 B R2 D' R' F U' D R D R2 F' L2 D2 R2 U2 F' B' L2 D2


----------



## porkynator (Oct 12, 2014)

B D F B2 D' F' B2 L F2 U2 L' U2 F2 B2 D2 F2 B2 U' F' B R F' R B U B' F R' F' R' F R' L

B D F B2 D' F' B2 //Orient corners and 4 edges
L F2 U2 L' //All corners
U2 F2 B2 D2 F2 B2 U' F' B //3 more edges -1 move
R F' R B U B' F R' F' R' F R' L //L5E

Next scramble: D2 L2 U B2 U2 B2 R2 D' R2 U R2 B' L' D2 F2 R' U' L' F2 U2


----------



## Montykins (Oct 12, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> The WCA rules.


And who says you can't recognise sarcasm 
Just joking mate


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 12, 2014)

porkynator said:


> Next scramble: D2 L2 U B2 U2 B2 R2 D' R2 U R2 B' L' D2 F2 R' U' L' F2 U2


B' D U' L B2 R' B2//2x2x3 
Switch to inverse,
R2 U R U2 B U B' U2 F' U2 F U R U' R'//F2L
B U B' U B *U2 B'*//OLL
*B U'* F U2 B' U B U2 F' B' U//PLL

Final: B' D U' L B2 R' B2 U' B F U2 B' U' B U2 F' U' B' U' B U' B' R U R' U' F' U2 F U2 B U' B' U2 R' U' R2 (37 moves)

Next: R2 B R2 B U2 B R2 B' F' D2 L U' F D L B' R' B' D2 F'


----------



## TDM (Oct 12, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> R2 B R2 B U2 B R2 B' F' D2 L U' F D L B' R' B' D2 F'


y2 z // Inspection
U' D2 R' F u' D' // Cross (5/5) (HTM)
R U2 R2 U' R // F2L-1 (5/10)
U L' U L d' R' U R // F2L-2 (8/18)
U L' U' L2 U2 L' // F2L-3 (6/24)
U' L' U' L U L' U L U2 y' R U R' // ZBLS (11/35)
R' U' R U' R' U2 R U L' U2 L U L' U L // ZBLL (15-1 = 14/49)
alg.cubing.net

Next: D B R' F' B' D' F2 D L F B' D2 R2 F R2 U2 F U2 D2 B


----------



## AlexTheEmperor (Oct 12, 2014)

> Next: R2 B R2 B U2 B R2 B' F' D2 L U' F D L B' R' B' D2 F'



Presolve: x' // I am a blue/green cross solver
Inspection: x2 // Blue cross selected
Cross: F' U' R' F r' U r 
F2L - 1: U' R U2 R' U R' U' R d' L' U L
F2L - 2: U' R U' R' 
F2L - 3: R' U' R U2 R' U2 R d L' U L
F2L - 4: L U2 L' U L U' L' d L' U L 
OLL: U2 + (r' U2 R U R' U' R U R' U r)
PLL: U' + (T-perm)

alg.cubing.net

Next scramble: U F2 D' U' F B2 D L' D2 F R2 B2 U2 F2 U R2 F2 U2 B2 R' F' B' D U' L


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 15, 2014)

AlexTheEmperor said:


> Next scramble: U F2 D' U' F B2 D L' D2 F R2 B2 U2 F2 U R2 F2 U2 B2 R' F' B' D U' L


Premove: D'
L2 U' B' U2 L R' B' L2 U//2x2x3 (9)
D L' B D2 B'//F2L-1 (5)
Switch to inverse,
D' L D L2 F2 B' U' F' U F' *B'* //F2L (10)
*B* L' B L' B' L2 *B*//OLL (7)
*B2* F2 R B2 F2 L F2 U2 B2 F2 D2 B2//PLL(12)

Final: L2 U' B' U2 L R' B' L2 U D L' B D2 B D2 F2 B2 U2 F2 L' F2 B2 R' F2 B L2 B L B' L F U' F U B F2 L2 D' L' (39)

Next: F2 D2 L2 B2 D' F2 D2 R2 U' L2 U' R' U2 B' D2 U L F' D' F'


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 18, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Next: F2 D2 L2 B2 D' F2 D2 R2 U' L2 U' R' U2 B' D2 U L F' D' F'



I guess I'll take this one again
D' F' B' L2 F' U B2 R'//2x2x3 (8)
F2 L D F' D' F L2 F'//F2L-1 (8)
L2 U L' U' L2 U L' U'//F2L (8)
B D F' D F' R F R' F D2 B' L2//OLL and PLL skip (12)
Total: 36 moves

Next: U2 B' U' D2 B' R B D L U' D' L2 U' L2 F2 U2 R2 L2


----------



## porkynator (Oct 18, 2014)

B D' R' B R L' D' R D B' L2 B D B' F2 R2 F' U' D B F' L R' F U2 F' U' F2 L F2 (30 HTM)

Corners First:
Corners (and 3 edges): B D' B (co) U' L2 U L2 U L2 (cp)
Leave the last 3 moves undone and modify as follow to get more edges solved:
B D' * B
U' L2 U
B E' Bw'
* = R' B M B' R to solve 3 more edges

Without slice moves:
B D' R' B R L' D' R D B' L2 B D B' F R'
Finish:
R F R2 F' E' M E F R2 F' R' (a commutator with cancellations and two more slice moves to solve centres)
F2 U F2 (the last moves of the corners solution that I had left undone)

Next scramble: U2 R' F2 U2 B2 R D2 L' D2 U' L' B' F D' F' U' B' L


----------



## Bindedsa (Oct 18, 2014)

porkynator said:


> Next scramble: U2 R' F2 U2 B2 R D2 L' D2 U' L' B' F D' F' U' B' L



z2 y // Inspection
F' L U' L R y L2 U' L D2 // Xcross
U2 L U L' // F2L-2
U2 R U' R' U R U' R' // F2L-3
U' R' U2 R U2 R' U R // F2L-4
U' F' U' L' U F R' F' L F R // LL

Next: F2 R2 U' F2 U F2 U2 R2 D' L2 D' L' F R U2 B' D' U2 L F D


----------



## porkynator (Oct 18, 2014)

U F' U F //Orient corners (4/4)
R' L' U' L D' F B L B' L //Solve corners and 4 edges (10/14)
[B R2 U' B': M] //3 more edges (9/23)
z' U2 M2 U' M U M' U M U //L5E (9/32)
alg.cubing.net

32 STM / 37 HTM

Next scramble: B2 U L2 F2 D' R2 D' R2 B2 U2 B2 L' F' D2 L2 D2 F2 D U2 F R'


----------



## Cale S (Oct 18, 2014)

porkynator said:


> Next scramble: B2 U L2 F2 D' R2 D' R2 B2 U2 B2 L' F' D2 L2 D2 F2 D U2 F R'


premove: D
R U2 B' D' F' R2 U F D // 2x2x3
L' F2 L' // form pair
on inverse: D F' D' L2 D' L' D // F2L
R F U F' U' R' F2 // to L3C

skeleton: R U2 B' * D' F' R2 U F D L' F2 L' F2 R U F U' F' R' D' L D L2 D F
insert at *: [B U' B', D2]

final solution: R U B' D2 B U B' D F' R2 U F D L' F2 L' F2 R U F U' F' R' D' L D L2 D F (29)
first sub-30 FMC attempt and IF says insertion was optimal

Next: U' B2 F2 R2 U2 F2 D' B2 U B2 D2 R B2 L U' R' B2 F' D2 B' R2


----------



## ottozing (Oct 19, 2014)

15 min attempt

U' B2 F2 R2 U2 F2 D' B2 U B2 D2 R B2 L U' R' B2 F' D2 B' R2 

L2 B' L2 R' D' (2x2x2)
Switch
L2 F2 L (2x2x3)
L' U' L F U2 L F' L' (F2L-1+EO)
U F U2 F' U' (AB4C)

Skeleton: L2 B' L2 R' D' U F U2 F' U' * L F L' U2 F' ^ L' U F2 L2 (19)

* B L F L' B' L F' L'
^ U R2 U' L' U R2 U' L

Solution: L2 B' L2 R' D' U F U2 F' U' B L F L' B' U2 F' U R2 U' L' U R2 F2 L2 (25)

Next: R2 D2 B2 D2 F2 L' D2 F2 L' F2 R2 B' R' F D2 U' B' U2 R U F2


----------



## Note (Oct 19, 2014)

Scramble-White on top, Blue on front

Fridrich Method (2-Look OLL, Full PLL)

Cross: f2 L2 F B' R D2

F2L 1: R' U R2 U R'
F2L 2: d' R U' R y R U R'
F2L 3: U y2 L' U2 L U L' U' L
F2L 4: y U2 R U R' U' R U R'

OLL: U F R U R' U' F' U2 F r U R' U' r' F R

PLL: U R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2 y R U' R

..I think wrote that correctly..

Next Scramble: D2 F2 R2 L U2 L' B U' R' F L2 F2 R2 B2 D2 F R2 F' U2 D2


----------



## TDM (Oct 19, 2014)

Note said:


> ..I think wrote that correctly..


Nope.


> D2 F2 R2 L U2 L' B U' R' F L2 F2 R2 B2 D2 F R2 F' U2 D2


x2 y' // Inspection
L' D2 // F2B-1 (2/2)
R2 U' r F // F2B-2 (4/6)
R' U R U' r' U' R U R U2 r' U' r // F2B-3 (13/19) (omg so efficient)
U R U R' // F2B-4 (4/23)
U' F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' / U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // CMLL (25/48) (even more efficient)
U M' U' M' // EO+setup ULUR (4/52)
U M2 U' // ULUR (3/55)
u2 M' u2 M' // EP (4/59)

Next: L2 U2 F D' B' U2 L D F' R L2 U2 F2 B2 U' F2 U' R2 B2 L2 U2
alg.cubing.net


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 19, 2014)

Wait when did this thread change title?



> Next: L2 U2 F D' B' U2 L D F' R L2 U2 F2 B2 U' F2 U' R2 B2 L2 U2


U2 R' B' D' B//2x2x2 (6)
L2 D' F2 *L' D2*//2x2x3 (5)
Switch to inverse,
D F D2 L' D L' F2 *L'*//F2L (8)
*L'* F2 L F L' F L//OLL (7)
U2 R2 L2 D2 B' U2 R2* L2 D2*//PLL (9)

Final: U2 R' B' D' B L2 D' F2 L R2 U2 B D2 L2 R2 U2 L' F' L F' L' F2 L2 F2 L D' L D2 F' D' (30)

Turns out, if I used insertions to solve the H perm, it would be sub-optimal. OLL/PLL FOR THE WIN 

Next: L2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' B2 F2 D L2 D L' D' B2 R U' R' F' R2 B U'


----------



## irontwig (Oct 19, 2014)

L2 B'
R' U F
R2 U' F2 R
U F2 U2 R U R' 
F' U2 F' D' F U2 F' D
L2 (24)

Next: D L2 B R' U L U2 L2 B' F2 U' L B L2 D' L' D R F U2 L2 U2 D2 L D'


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 19, 2014)

irontwig said:


> Next: D L2 B R' U L U2 L2 B' F2 U' L B L2 D' L' D R F U2 L2 U2 D2 L D'


Premove: R2
U' R' L D' F2 B U2 L2 B//2x2x3 (9)
F2 D R' D'//F2L-1 (4)
Switch to inverse,
F' U F' U' F2 R' F' R//F2L (8)
L' F R F'* L F R*'//OLL (7)
*R F' L* F2 R' F R F2 L' R' F//PLL (11)

Final: U' R' L D' F2 B U2 L2 B F2 D R' D' F' R L F2 R' F' R F2 L2 F R' F' L R' F R F2 U F U' F R2 (35)

Next: B2 U' R2 U' R2 U' R2 B2 U2 R2 B2 L' D' B U L F D' U B'


----------



## ottozing (Oct 20, 2014)

B2 U' R2 U' R2 U' R2 B2 U2 R2 B2 L' D' B U L F D' U B'

Inv with premove R2
L B' U' F2 B R' B D2 (2x2x3)
F U F2 L' F (EO)
L U2 L' U L (AB3E3C)

Skeleton: R2 L' U' L U2 L' F' * L F2 U' F' D2 B' R B' F2 U B L' ^ (19)

^ D R' L B2 R L' D
* F' R2 F L F' R2 F L'

Solution: R2 L' U' L U2 L' F2 R2 F L F' R2 F' U' F' D2 B' R B' F2 U B L' D R' L B2 R L' D (30)

Next: B2 U2 F2 D B2 D' B2 U' L2 B2 U2 B' L F' D2 R B' U L R' F2


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 25, 2014)

ottozing said:


> B2 U' R2 U' R2 U' R2 B2 U2 R2 B2 L' D' B U L F D' U B'
> 
> Inv with premove R2
> L B' U' F2 B R' B D2 (2x2x3)
> ...



x' z R D' L F U l U' l'//cross
U' R U2 R2 U' R//F2L1
U2 L U' L' F' U2 F//F2L2
U L U' L' U L U' L' U L U' L'//F2L3
U2 y' R U' R' U R U R'//F2L4
U' L' U2 L U L' U L//OLL
L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2 U2//PLL
Next: D B2 D' F' D2 R B' U L D2 U2 F2 B' U2 B' L F' D2 R B' D2


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Oct 25, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Next: D B2 D' F' D2 R B' U L D2 U2 F2 B' U2 B' L F' D2 R B' D2



*z *// _inspection_ //
*L2 D' L' R' F D'* // _Cross_ // 6/6
*U R U' R' y' U L U' L'* //_ F2L #1_ // 8/14
*U2 L' U2 L' y' L U' L' *// _F2L #2_ // 7/21
*R' U2 R U' R U' R2 U R* // _F2L #3_ // 9/30
*U R U2 R' U2 R U' R'* // _F2L #4_ // 8/38
*R' U' l' U R U' R' U R U' x' U R'* // _OLL #47_ // 12/50
*R2' u' R U' R U R' u R2 B U' B'* // _PLL: G-perm(c)_ // 12/62

NEXT: R U2 L2 F2 D2 F2 D2 L' B2 R F' R F2 U' B2 R' F' L2 U'


----------



## Attila (Oct 25, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> NEXT: R U2 L2 F2 D2 F2 D2 L' B2 R F' R F2 U' B2 R' F' L2 U'



R L2 D' B' U
L R2 U' F B' R
U2 D' B U2 D2 F'
D R2 U L2 R2 B2 U D2

next: R2 D R2 D R2 U2 B2 R2 D B2 U2 R' D B2 U2 F' R D2 L' B' L


----------



## Montykins (Oct 26, 2014)

> next: R2 D R2 D R2 U2 B2 R2 D B2 U2 R' D B2 U2 F' R D2 L' B' L



44 minute attempt

Premove: B

Scramble: R2 D R2 D R2 U2 B2 R2 D B2 U2 R' D B2 U2 F' R D2 L' B' L

F D L2 D' B L
F L F2 L' U2 B
[SWITCH]
F' L2 F U L' U' L2 U' L U L' U2 L

Skeleton: F D L2 D' B L F L F2 L' U2 B L' U2 L U' L' U L2 U L U' F' L2 F

F D L2 D' B L F L F2 L' U2 B L' U2 L U' L' * U L2 U L U' F' L2 F
At *: R' U L2 U' R U L2 U'

F D L2 D' B L F L F2 L' U2 B L' U2 L U' L' R' U L2 U' R ^ U2 L U' F' L2 F
At ^: L' D' L U2 L' D L U2

Solution: F D L2 D' B L F L F2 L' U2 B L' U2 L U' L' R' U L2 U' R L' D' L U2 L' D L2 U' F' L2 F (Undo premove with B)

New record 34 moves!

Thankyou ottozing for the tutorials

Next: R2 B L2 B2 U' B2 F' L R2 D U' B L2 U2 F' D' U' B F U'


----------



## Bindedsa (Oct 26, 2014)

Montykins said:


> Next: R2 B L2 B2 U' B2 F' L R2 D U' B L2 U2 F' D' U' B F U'


Decided to try real FMC. 15 minute attempt

Premove: F'

B' U B' R2
F L2 F' 
U L U L' U L U2 L2 
F U F' U L' B' U' B L 
L' U2 L' D' R B2 R' D L2

Solution: B' U B' R2 F L2 F' U L U L' U L U2 L2 F U F' U L' B' U' B U2 L' D' R B2 R' D L2 F' (32 moves) 

Not bad

Next: D B R' D' F' L' U' R2 D R' U F2 B2 L2 U L2 U' L2 D B2 R2


----------



## Cale S (Oct 26, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Next: D B R' D' F' L' U' R2 D R' U F2 B2 L2 U L2 U' L2 D B2 R2


B' L B' F U R U // 2x2x2
L D2 L2 D2 // 2x2x3
switch to inverse: D' F' D' L2 D' L D // F2L - 1
F' L F // F2L
U L2 U2 L' U L' U' L2 F U F' L2 // OLL to L3C

skeleton: B' L B' F U R U L D2 L2 D2 L2 F U' F' L2 U L U' L U2 L2 U' F' L' F D' * L' D L2 D F D
insert at *: [D F2 D', B'] 

final solution: B' L B' F U R U L D2 L2 D2 L2 F U' F' L2 U L U' L U2 L2 U' F' L' F' D' B' D F2 D' B L' D L2 D F D (38)

Next: L2 D L2 U R2 U2 R2 B2 F2 D F2 L D' B' D2 L' F' U B' F U2


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 27, 2014)

Cale S said:


> Next: L2 D L2 U R2 U2 R2 B2 F2 D F2 L D' B' D2 L' F' U B' F U2



Got this F2L-1 in 11 moves
D B2 L' F U'//2x2x2 (5)
D B D B2//2x2x3 (4)
D2 R2//F2L-1 (2)

All but 4 corners in 18 moves with this:
L B D B' D' L' D2 
IF says 27 moves is optimal to solve after that.

I dont know how to do insertions well. So...

*R'* D' R D2 R'* D' R*//F2L
*R' D2 *R2 F' R' F *R' D2 R*//OLL
*R' D2 R *U' R' D R' D R' D' R2 U' R D R' U2 D'//PLL
Final: D B2 L' F U' D B D B2 D2 R D' R D2 R' D R2 F' R' F U' R' D R' D R' D' R2 U' R D R' U2 D' (34) Ehh pretty good!

EDIT: Whoa those cancellations though. Went from 43 moves to 34.

EDIT EDIT: Heh, turns out that F2L-1 was optimal!

Next: F2 D' B2 U' R2 U2 B2 U' R2 B2 D L' U' R B' F' R2 U' L'


----------



## irontwig (Oct 27, 2014)

U' F' D2 B' L' F' R F L D' R2 D R D R2 D' R2 D R D' R2 F2 B2 L B2 (25)

Premoves are F2 B2 L B2:

U' F' D2 B' [2x2x3]
F' R F. [EO]
D' R2 D [F2L-1]
R D R2 D' R2 D R D' R2 [Leaving three corners]

.=F' R' F L' F' R F L

Next: D' B2 U L2 D L2 D' B2 D' R2 D L F2 U2 F2 U B D R F' R


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 28, 2014)

irontwig said:


> Next: D' B2 U L2 D L2 D' B2 D' R2 D L F2 U2 F2 U B D R F' R



Heh, solved 2x2x2

F' U2 R U' R'//2x2x3 (5)
F2 L' U//3 2x2x1s but they're stuck. (3)
L' *U'*//Solve 2 of them, destroy 1, making F2L-1 (2)
*U'* F U//Finish F2L
R F R' F R F2 R'//Messing around with short last layer algs (sune) (7)
D' F' L' F L D F2//AWESOME FINISH (F inverse lexy F') (7)

Final: F' U2 R U' R' F2 L' U L' U2 F U R F R' F R F2 R' D' F' L' F L D F2 (26) holy cow

next: D2 F2 R' F2 R U2 L' U2 L2 F2 R D F2 U L' F U' B2 F' L2


----------



## pdilla (Oct 30, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> next: D2 F2 R' F2 R U2 L' U2 L2 F2 R D F2 U L' F U' B2 F' L2



y // inspection
U' R2 F U2 y' x // B1
R' U' R' U R2 U' Rw' U M' U' R2 // B2
U2 R U R' U R U' R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' // CLL
M' U' M' U' M // EO
U M' U2 M U' // LSE
alg.garron.net

41STM

That triple sune looks really stupid on paper..... 

Next: R D' F' D B' R' U D2 L' R F D R' D B' D' B' U' B' U' R2 B R U' R


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 30, 2014)

pdilla said:


> Next: R D' F' D B' R' U D2 L' R F D R' D B' D' B' U' B' U' R2 B R U' R



R' F2 U' R F//2x2x2 (5)
D' B' L' B2//2x2x3 (9)
D2 L D'* L*//F2L-1 (4)
switch to inverse,
D' F' D' F//F2L (4)
L' R F' D F D' R' F' R' D' R F *L*//Heck yeah for memorising this optimal ELL (13)

Final: R' F2 U' R F D' B' L' B2 D2 L D' F' R' D R F R D F' D' F R' L F' D F D B2 (29)

Next: L2 B' D2 U2 R2 B' D' R' U' L F R' U R D' B2 U B' D2 B' F2 R2


----------



## porkynator (Nov 1, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Next: L2 B' D2 U2 R2 B' D' R' U' L F R' U R D' B2 U B' D2 B' F2 R2



R B2 R' D' F' B R2 F B' D' R2 B' U R B' R2 F D' R' L2 D2 B R' U' D F U' L2 U

R B2 * R //Orient corners and 3 edges (3/3)
B' U R B' R2 F D' R' L2 //Permute corners, 1 more edge (9/12)
D2 B R' U' D F U' L2 U //All but 3 edges (9/21)
* = R' D' F' B R2 F B' D' R //L3E (8/29)

Scramble: R U2 B' L' B U2 B D' F R2 B2 U2 R2 B2 D2 R2 D' F2 L2 U


----------



## pdilla (Nov 4, 2014)

porkynator said:


> Scramble: R U2 B' L' B U2 B D' F R2 B2 U2 R2 B2 D2 R2 D' F2 L2 U



D L2 B F2 L' // 2x2
R' U B U' R2 // 2x2x3
y F R F' // EO
R' U' R U2 R2 U' R' U2 R2 *U' R' *// F2L
*R U'* L' U R' U' L U // OLL
x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 // PLL
alg.garron.net

38HTM

*sigh* 
It started so well too....

Next: L2 B F' D2 F R2 U D' L U2 R L U2 L2 F2 U' B2 U2 F2 L F' L B2 R' L


----------



## irontwig (Nov 5, 2014)

R L2 F' D' R B2 L' D' L' F2 U D L' D2 L D2 L2 D' L2 D L' D2 U' B' (24)

Observation: There are 6 bad edges (by the FB def.) and three of those are blue, so a B or B' as a premove would result in 4 bad edges, turns out B' is a better premove:

R L2 F' [EO]
D' R B2 L' D' L' F2 U [Pseudo 2x2x3]
D L' D2 L D [Pseudo F2L-1]
D L2 D' L2 D L' D2 [Lucky finish]
U' B' [Undo Pseudoness]

Next: U' F2 U' F2 R2 U B2 L2 D2 R2 D' L' D L2 U R2 B' F L' B U'


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 5, 2014)

irontwig said:


> Next: U' F2 U' F2 R2 U B2 L2 D2 R2 D' L' D L2 U R2 B' F L' B U'


R B' L2 F' D//2x2x2
B R U' B U'//2x2x3 
D' R' D B2 R2 B' R//F2L-1
B' U' B *U*//F2L
*U* R2 D' R' D R' *U'*//OLL
*U* B U' L2 F' D B' D' B D' F L2//PLL
Final: R B' L2 F' D B R U' B U' D' R' D B2 R2 B' R B' U' B U2 R2 D' R' D R' B U' L2 F' D B' D' B D' F L2 (37)

Next: B L2 D2 F R2 B2 R2 F U' L D B' U L' D L' B F U2 F2 U2


----------



## porkynator (Nov 5, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Next: B L2 D2 F R2 B2 R2 F U' L D B' U L' D L' B F U2 F2 U2



B2 U B U2 B' U2 B2 U' B2 U' L' R B' L D' L2 D U2 (18)

2x2x3 + EO on inverse: U2 D' L2 D L' B R' L
Switch to normal, some stuff that turned out to be reduction to <B2, U>: B2 U B U2 B'
Finish: U2 B2 U' B2 U'

WAT

Next scramble: U2 F2 L2 U' L2 R2 D L2 U2 F2 U' L' F' R D F D2 U B2 D B2


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 6, 2014)

porkynator said:


> Next scramble: U2 F2 L2 U' L2 R2 D L2 U2 F2 U' L' F' R D F D2 U B2 D B2



Wtf, nice solution!

Premove: R
U2 R L' F2//2x2x2
R' U B' U R' B' R2//2x2x3
B R B2 R'//F2L-1
U2 R' U R U' R' U R//F2L
L2 F' L F U L U2 F U F' U L' U' L2//V perm set up 1LLL

Final: U2 R L' F2 R' U B' U R' B' R2 B R B2 R' U2 R' U R U' R' U R L2 F' L F U L U2 F U F' U L' U' L2 R (38)

Next: U2 F2 L2 U L2 R2 D' L2 U2 F2 U L F R' D' F' D2 U' B2 D' B2 (yes I just inverted every move of porky's scramble. Interested to see how different the solution will be)


----------



## porkynator (Nov 6, 2014)

Corners First

D F2 D
F' R2 F' R L
U F' U' F2 B2 D
L B2 U F2 B2 D' B2
R L' B' L' R D2 L R' B' L' B' D'

Next scramble: R2 B' F2 L2 F D2 F' U2 F' U2 L2 U' L' D R2 F' U' L B2 F2 R'


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 7, 2014)

porkynator said:


> Next scramble: R2 B' F2 L2 F D2 F' U2 F' U2 L2 U' L' D R2 F' U' L B2 F2 R'


L2 U' B2 D2 F//2x2x2
D B2 R' B' R2//2x2x3
B D2 B2 D//F2L-1 + 1 corner
R' B2 R B R' B R B2//All but 5 edges...

Skeleton: L2 U' B2 D2 F D B2 R' * B' R2 B D2 B2 D R' B2 R B R' B R B2
*= R2 U2 L2 ^ F L2 U2 R2 B
^= L F R' L D' L' D R L' F'

Final: L2 U' B2 D2 F D B2 R U2 L' F R' L D' L' D R L U2 B D2 B2 D R' B2 R B R' B R B2 (31)

Next: L2 D' U' B2 L2 D B2 R2 U' R2 B2 F U2 R F' D2 L R F2 L R


----------



## porkynator (Nov 7, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> L2 D' U' B2 L2 D B2 R2 U' R2 B2 F U2 R F' D2 L R F2 L R



B2 D U' L2 D' U2 R F2 B' R B L D' R L' F D' B' U' D2 R L' B F2 D F L' U2 L2 (30)

* U R F2
B' R B
L D' R L' F
D' B' U' D2 R L' B F2 D F L' U2 L2

* = B2 D U' L2 U D'

Next scramble: U' L2 R2 U2 F2 D F2 U' R2 B2 D L' U2 F D' R D L' B' R2 B'


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 12, 2014)

porkynator said:


> Next scramble: U' L2 R2 U2 F2 D F2 U' R2 B2 D L' U2 F D' R D L' B' R2 B'


Found this in <5 mins lol

Premove: F R'
F2 D2 B' L' *B*//2x2x2
*B' *R' B//2x2x3
U L F2 L'//F2L-1
U' F' U2 F U' F' L' U L F//F2L and VHLS
L U2 L2 U' L2 U' L2 U2 L U2//OLL and PLL skip

Final: F2 D2 B' L' R' B U L F2 L' U' F' U2 F U' F' L' U L F L U2 L2 U' L2 U' L2 U2 L U2 F R' (32) 
Next: U' D R2 F' R' D' R U' B L U F2 B2 U' L2 D' F2 R2 D2 L2 D


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Nov 15, 2014)

U' D R2 F' R' D' R U' B L U F2 B2 U' L2 D' F2 R2 D2 L2 D
inspection: y'
R' L' D' U R2 U L U x
U2 R U' R' U' r' U' R U M' U M 
R U2 R' U R U2 R'
U M U2 M' U' M2
34 STM
Next: L2 U2 F2 D L2 F' L F' R' U' F2 U2 R2 B' R2 B2 U2 F R2 B' D2


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 15, 2014)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Next: L2 U2 F2 D L2 F' L F' R' U' F2 U2 R2 B' R2 B2 U2 F R2 B' D2



U2 B2 U L D2 F U' L' F' L2//2x2x3 (10)
U R2 U2 B U//EO (5)
R' B R *B2*//F2L (4)
*B* R2 B' R'* B R' B'*//OLL (7)
*B R B'* D2 L' F R' F' R F' L D2 R//PLL (13)

Final: U2 B2 U L D2 F U' L' F' L2 U R2 U2 B U R' B R B' R2 B' R' D2 L' F R' F' R F' L D2 R (32)

Next: B U B D L' D B' R' D2 F2 L2 B2 L2 U D2 R2 U F2 D2


Also... I realise this thread is not as popular as it used to be... It's my only FMC practice so please post more


----------



## ryak2002 (Nov 15, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Next: B U B D L' D B' R' D2 F2 L2 B2 L2 U D2 R2 U F2 D2


This is the first time i've ever done this so don't expect too much! 
F2 L' B L' F' L'//cross(6)
R' U' R// 1# F2L (3)
F U' F2 U' F// 2# F2L (5)
U L' U' L B L' B' L// 3# F2L (8)
F U' F' U F U F' U F U' F'// 4# F2L(11)
U R U R' U' RW R' U R U' Rw'// oll(11)
U2 R U2 R' U R U2 L' U' R' U' L' U'// Pll(13)

F2 L' B L' F' L' R' U' R F U' F2 U' F U L' U' L B L' B' L F U' F' U F U F' U F U' F' U R U R' U' RW R' U R U' Rw' U2 R U2 R' U R U2 L' U' R' U' L' U' (57) uuuuuuuuuuuuugh!

next: D' U L2 B' R F2 D2 L' B2 L2 R F' U' L' U R B2 F2 U R2 B L' R2 F2 D2 L R' D' U2 F2

GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## TDM (Nov 15, 2014)

ryak2002 said:


> D' U L2 B' R F2 D2 L' B2 L2 R F' U' L' U R B2 F2 U R2 B L' R2 F2 D2 L R' D' U2 F2


ew

(from a misscramble)
z // Inspection
R [D' U'] R' // F2B-1 (3/3)
U y r' B // F2B-2 (3/6)
R' U' R U r U r2 U2 R' U [M R] // F2B-3 (11/17)
U R U' M' U r' // F2B-4 (6/23)
r U R' U R U2 r' // CMLL (forcing good EO) (7/30)
U' M' U' M' // EO (4/34)
U' M' U2 M' // ULUR (4/38)
U M' U2 M U2 M2 // EP (6/44)

Next: R' U2 L F' D B2 U B U B2 U2 B R2 F L2 F2 R2 B' L2 D2


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 15, 2014)

TDM said:


> Next: R' U2 L F' D B2 U B U B2 U2 B R2 F L2 F2 R2 B' L2 D2



on inverse,
B' R' B F' D'//Xcross
L B' U2 L' U2//2x2x3
F' D L' D' L F//F2L-1
L' B2 L B L' B' L//F2L
R' B' R' U R U' B R B2//Pll skip

Final: B2 R' B' U R' U' R B R L' B L B' L' B2 L F' L' D L D' F U2 L U2 B L' D F B' R B (32)

Next: U2 B D2 F2 R2 F' D2 R2 D2 R2 U2 L F U2 B' L2 D' U' F' D'


----------



## qaz (Nov 17, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> on inverse,
> B' R' B F' D'//Xcross
> L B' U2 L' U2//2x2x3
> F' D L' D' L F//F2L-1
> ...



z r U' r' y R' U2 F2
M' U R' U2 R' U2 R U' r' U2 R' U [r
L] U L' U' r' U r B'
M2 U M2 U2 M U2 M' U

34 STM

next: L U D' R F' D2 L' F U L2 F U2 R2 F' U2 F L2 B D2


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 18, 2014)

qaz said:


> next: L U D' R F' D2 L' F U L2 F U2 R2 F' U2 F L2 B D2



Premoves: L2 R' B'
F R2 U//2x2x2
D2 L D2 L2//2x2x3
R' F' D2 F R//F2L-1
F2 D' F D F2 //3 corners and 3 edges left

Skeleton: F R2 U D2 L D2 L2 R' F' D2 F R F2 D' F D F2 * L2 R' B'
*= L' U' L2 ^ B2 R2 D' R2 B2 L'
^= L' F2 L B2 L' F2 L B2

Final: F R2 U D2 L D2 L2 R' F' D2 F R F2 D' F D F2 L' U' L F2 L B2 L' F2 L R2 D' R2 B2 L R' B' (33)

next D' F2 R2 B2 F2 U' B2 L2 U2 B2 F' R2 B D F U2 F L'


----------



## porkynator (Nov 18, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> next D' F2 R2 B2 F2 U' B2 L2 U2 B2 F' R2 B D F U2 F L'



L
D2 B D' F
D' R2 D B'
U2 B' U B
D2 F2 U F
U2 B U B' U2 F
D' L2 U' L2

The last part is a setup to a pair 3-cycle, modified at the end when I saw the obvious 4-moves finish.

Next scramble: L2 B2 L' D2 L' U2 R B2 U2 R2 F L2 B U' L' F L2 R' U F2 L'


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 19, 2014)

porkynator said:


> Next scramble: L2 B2 L' D2 L' U2 R B2 U2 R2 F L2 B U' L' F L2 R' U F2 L'



Premove: F
R' B D B//2x2x2
L D' L' D L2 //2x2x3
D' L' F L//F2L-1
Inverse,
D' F' D' F D' F L' F' L //F2L
B D2 B' D' B D' B' L D L' D L D2 L' D'//terrible ZBLL for movecount

Final: R' B D B L D' L' D L2 D' L' F L D L D2 L' D' L D' L' B D B' D B D2 B' L' F L F' D F' D F D F (38)

Next: D2 B2 U B2 D L2 R2 B2 D2 L2 F2 L' B D' L' B2 U B2 F L2


----------



## 2180161 (Nov 20, 2014)

Scramble:L2 B2 L' D2 L' U2 R B2 U2 R2 F L2 B U' L' F L2 R' U F2 L'
Inspection: Z'
Cross: R' D2 L2 F R D
1st pair: L U L' U R' F R F' 
2nd pair: U2 B2 L' B2 L
3rd pair: Y' U' R U R'
4th pair:L U L' Y U' R' U R U' R' U R U'R' U' R 
OLL:U2 R U2 R' U R U' R' 
PLL:U Y' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U R U2 M2 U' M2 U' M' U2 M2 U2 M' U'
NOTE:This is my speedsolve. I screwed up on the PLL I did a J-perm instead of an R-perm


----------



## JasonDL13 (Nov 21, 2014)

2180161 said:


> Scramble:L2 B2 L' D2 L' U2 R B2 U2 R2 F L2 B U' L' F L2 R' U F2 L'



It seems that you did your own scramble instead of guysensei1's. So I'll do his.



guysensei1 said:


> Next: D2 B2 U B2 D L2 R2 B2 D2 L2 F2 L' B D' L' B2 U B2 F L2



y //Inspection
R' D L U R' F R y F' D R' D //Stupidest cross
U R U R' U' F U F' //F2L Pair 1
U2 R U' R' U2 R U R' //F2L Pair 2
y U2 R U R' U2 R' U2 R U' y L' U L //F2L Pair 3 + Rotation for 4th
U' R U R' U R U2 R' U2 R U R' //F2L Pair 4
U' f' L' U' L U f //One of the few OLL cases I know
U' (R U R' U') (R' F) (R2 U') (R' U' R U) (R' F') //I don't know the G Perms. T Perm for corners.
U' M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 U //U Perm

Next: U' F2 L2 F2 L2 D U2 F2 L2 R2 U' F U' L' B' D2 F2 R U2 L2 R


----------



## Bindedsa (Nov 21, 2014)

JasonDL13 said:


> Next: U' F2 L2 F2 L2 D U2 F2 L2 R2 U' F U' L' B' D2 F2 R U2 L2 R



z2 y // Inspection
R2 U R' D U2 L' U' L U' L2 U F2 U L F2 L' // XXXcross (16/16)
U F' U2 F U F' U' F // F2L-4 (8/24)
U R U2 R' U2 L' U R U' R' L // ZBLL (11/35)

Next: U' B2 U B2 R2 B2 D' F2 L2 R2 D L' B' U L' B2 R2 F D' R2 D


----------



## Pailly19 (Nov 21, 2014)

z2 y'
D U F' L' U2 L' B 7
U' F U' F' L' U2 L 7
R U2 R' y U R U R' 7
y' L U2 L' U L U' L' 7
y' R' U' R U2 R' U R 7
U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' 10 don't know this oll, yet
U' R U R' U R U2 R' 8 sune, yay
y' M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 M' U2 10

=64


U R2 L' B' D L F R D2 L' B' D2 R2 B U2 R2 B L2 F2 L2 U2


----------



## henrysavich (Nov 21, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Next: U' B2 U B2 R2 B2 D' F2 L2 R2 D L' B' U L' B2 R2 F D' R2 D



Speedsolve:
z2 y L R D' R D2 U2 R // cross + setup for first f2l
U' L' U L //first pair
R' U' R y U2 R' U R// 2nd pair
U' R U2 R' U' R U R'// 3rd pair
U y' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R U' R'//4th pair
x' R2 U2 L' U' L U2 R' U R' x// OLLCP
M'2 U' M' U2 M U' M'2// EPLL

Next L2 D' B2 U F2 U' B2 D B2 R2 D' L D2 R2 F R B F U F2 D


----------



## Bindedsa (Nov 21, 2014)

henrysavich said:


> Next L2 D' B2 U F2 U' B2 D B2 R2 D' L D2 R2 F R B F U F2 D



z2 
L F' D2 U R2 F' R L' U L D2 // XXcross (11/11)
U L' U2 L y' U' L' U L U r U' r' U F // F2L-3 & 4 (14/25)
U R' U' R U' R2 D' r U2 r' D R2 // ZBLL (12/37)

Next: U R U' F R2 L2 D B' L U2 D2 R D2 R U2 R2 B2 R'


----------



## Attila (Nov 21, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Next: U R U' F R2 L2 D B' L U2 D2 R D2 R U2 R2 B2 R'



on inverse:
F B L'
B L R' U
B2 L2 B' L U D' B'
L2 R2 D' L2 R2 U'
L F2 U2 F' L R' D L2 R2 B2 R'



next: F' B' R L' D' B R' F B R2 U F2 R2 D L2 D F2 R2 B2 D


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 22, 2014)

Attila said:


> next: F' B' R L' D' B R' F B R2 U F2 R2 D L2 D F2 R2 B2 D



Premoves: F D'
R D2 U' F' L2//2x2x2
F D' //2x2x3
R' D R2 D'//EO
R2 F' R F2//F2L-1
R D2 R B R' B' D2//F2L
U F D F' U' F D' F'//OLL
F R' F R F R F R' F' R' F2//PLL

Final: R D2 U' F' L2 F D' R' D R2 D' R2 F' R F2 R D2 R B R' B' D2 U F D F' U' F D' R' F R F R F R' F' R' F' D' (40)

Next: B' U F B R2 U2 R L' D' B R' D U F2 R2 D L2 F2 R2 B2 D


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 22, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Next: B' U F B R2 U2 R L' D' B R' D U F2 R2 D L2 F2 R2 B2 D



I'm bored. Gonna do my own scramble
Premoves: D2
B2 D2 B' R' B'//2x2x3 lol
to inverse,
L2 U' F U//F2L-1
F' D R F' R' D2 L D L' D F D'//OLS?
D' L D' R2 D L' D' R2 D2 F2//PLL

Final: B2 D2 B' R' B' F2 D2 R2 D L D' R2 D L' D2 F' D' L D' L' D2 R F R' D' F U' F' U L2 D2 (31)

Next: L2 U' R2 U' R2 U' R2 F2 U R2 U' L F D L U B' F' D' U2 R'


----------



## porkynator (Nov 22, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Next: L2 U' R2 U' R2 U' R2 F2 U R2 U' L F D L U B' F' D' U2 R'



F' D2 F2 R' D2 F' U' D B D2 L2 D' L' D L2 U' L F' D F2 D' F U' (23)

On normal:
F' D2 F2 R' D2 F' //2 squares
U' D B' U' D2 //More blocks
Switch to inverse:
U F' D F2 D' F //All but 4 edges and 3 corners
Back to normal:
F' D2 F2 R' D2 F' //Same as before
U' D B D2 //Better than before
L2 D' L' D L2 U' L //Finish (pair commutator)

Next scramble: L F' D2 L' D' F2 U F' L B2 D2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U2 L2 F' L2 F2


----------



## Berd (Nov 23, 2014)

*3x3 Example Solve Thread!*

*Deleted Post*


----------



## pdilla (Nov 23, 2014)

porkynator said:


> Next scramble: L F' D2 L' D' F2 U F' L B2 D2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U2 L2 F' L2 F2



R' U F' R2 F' D2 R' // xcross [7]
d' M' B' // psueudo insertion of pair 2 [3]
R U2 R' // pseudo insertion of pair 3 [3]
U2 M // fix cross [2]
y U2 R2 U2 R U R' U R2 // pair 4 [8]
y M' U F2 M2 U M U' F2 U' M2 // ELL [10]
U' // AUF [1]
alg.garron.us

34 STM

meh...

Next: L U' B' R' U' F' D' U' L' R' B F' L2 U' R2 D2 U' R' F' B' U2 B2 D2 L2 B


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 23, 2014)

pdilla said:


> Next: L U' B' R' U' F' D' U' L' R' B F' L2 U' R2 D2 U' R' F' B' U2 B2 D2 L2 B


Premoves: R2 U'
L2 U B' U'//2x2x2
D' F D2 F2* D*//2x2x3
*D' *L' D2 F D'//EO
L2 F L2 F2 L2//F2L-1
R' B R F' R' B' R//F2L
L' F2 L F L' F' L F L' F L F'//OLL+PLL skip

Final: L2 U B' U' D' F D2 F2 L' D2 F D' L2 F L2 F2 L2 R' B R F' R' B' R L' F2 L F L' F' L F L' F L F' R2 U' (38)

Next: U2 B' R2 F U2 B' L2 F L2 B' L F D U F2 D' L D' F R' 

Final:


----------



## Rocky0701 (Nov 23, 2014)

This is a good idea, but speedsolving already has a 2x2 and 3x3 example solve thread.


----------



## pdilla (Nov 23, 2014)

Yep already have a bunch of example solve threads...

Example Solve Thread
Roux Example Solve Thread
FMC Example Solve Thread

Maybe move them here for organizational purposes?



Berd said:


> Next scramble: D' L2 U' L2 F2 D' F2 U' L2 U R' F2 U2 B F L' F' D2 F U



R' F' R F R F' L // B1
y U M2 R' U2 R2 Rw U Rw2 U R' // B2
F R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F2 // CLL
M U M' U2 M U *M'* // EO
*M'* U2 M' U' M2 U M U2 M' U2 // LSE
alg.garron.us

44 STM

Next: R L2 B2 F' D' L2 D2 B' F' L B F U' L R2 U B2 D2 B L' U B U R' F2


EDIT --------
I want to take a stab at the original scramble.

Put your cross color on B before you scramble it, then try this...



Berd said:


> B U2 R2 B U2 F2 D2 L2 F' L2 D2 U' B2 D' B D2 F U R' F U



y' z' // inspection
R F2 R' L' D L (R U' R') D2 // xcross (with pair 2 setup)

Couldn't help it. It was a nice start.


----------



## porkynator (Nov 25, 2014)

Scramble R L2 B2 F' D' L2 D2 B' F' L B F U' L R2 U B2 D2 B L' U B U R' F2

F2 R' L2 F' //EO
R' D2 R' F2 //Blocks
R U2 R' U2 R2 //All but 4 edges and 4 corners
L U2 R' U R U2 L'
F' L U' R2 U L' U' R2
U2 F U' S2 U F' U' F' B2 //Lazy finish

Next scramble: D' B2 R2 B2 L2 D L2 D U R2 B2 R' F2 U' F L' R' D R F2 U'


----------



## pdilla (Nov 26, 2014)

porkynator said:


> Next scramble: D' B2 R2 B2 L2 D L2 D U R2 B2 R' F2 U' F L' R' D R F2 U'



L F D L' F // 2x2x2
D2 B2 D2 // 2x2x3
x' R2 F' U2 F2 R' F' // EO
R U2 R2 U' R2 U R' U' R2 U' // F2L
x z' Lw U' R' U x U2 R2 F' Rw U' Rw' F2 R2 // ZBLL
U2 // AUF
alg.cubing.net

37HTM

Next: F' L' D F' R' L2 U2 L D' F2 U L' U' B2 L B L' F2 B2 R2 D2 R2 D R' F'


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 26, 2014)

pdilla said:


> Next: F' L' D F' R' L2 U2 L D' F2 U L' U' B2 L B L' F2 B2 R2 D2 R2 D R' F'



Premove B'
F U F' U //2x2x2
B2 D2 B' D2 B'//2x2x3
R D2 R2//F2L-1
D' R D' R' D2 R' B R B'//VHLS
R2 F2 R' F2 R' D R D' L D' L' D R'//ZBLL

Final: F U F' U B2 D2 B' D2 B' R D2 R2 D' R D' R' D2 R' B R B' R2 F2 R' F2 R' D R D' L D' L' D R' B' (35)

Next: U L2 U R2 U' B2 D2 F2 L2 D' L2 R' B' D2 U L2 B2 U' L' R U2


----------



## pdilla (Nov 27, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Next: U L2 U R2 U' B2 D2 F2 L2 D' L2 R' B' D2 U L2 B2 U' L' R U2



y' // inspection
R2 U F' Uw R2 F2 // 2x2x2
L2 U2 F' R U2 L2 // 2x2x3
x' F' U2 F // EO
U' R2 U2 R2 U R U2 R' U R U' *R' *// F2L
*R2* D R' U2 R D' R2 U' R U' R' // ZBLL
U // AUF
alg.cubing.net

38 HTM 

Next: U' R2 D' B2 R2 F2 R2 D R2 D2 L2 B R' B2 U' L2 D2 L2 R2 B2 U'


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 28, 2014)

pdilla said:


> Next: U' R2 D' B2 R2 F2 R2 D R2 D2 L2 B R' B2 U' L2 D2 L2 R2 B2 U'



Premoves: D'
R' D2 F2 L B' D B2//2x2x3
L' F' L2 D2 L'//EO
F D2//F2L-1
F' L' F L F2 L' *F L*//F2L
*L' F* R L2 F2 L2 U2 R2 F L F' R' U2 R2//ZBLL

Final: R' D2 F2 L B' D B2 L' F' L2 D2 L' F D2 F' L' F L F2 L' F2 R L2 F2 L2 U2 R2 F L F' R' U2 R2 D' (34)

Next: L' F L B' D B2 L' F2 L B' U2 D B2 L' F' L2 D2 L F' R' D' F' D F' R U' R


----------



## pdilla (Nov 28, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Next: L' F L B' D B2 L' F2 L B' U2 D B2 L' F' L2 D2 L F' R' D' F' D F' R U' R



z2 // inspection
U' R2 U F R F // 2x2x2
x' L U2 L2 F2 L // 2x2x3
x y U' R2 F' U' F // F2L (sorta)
y U2 M' U M // EO
y2 F R U' R' U R U2 R' U' R U R' U' F' // COLL
U' M U2 M' U' // EP
alg.garron.net

39 STM

Next: R2 F' B R2 B F2 R2 F2 L D U2 L2 D2 R2 F D2 B R' B L F L D L D


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 28, 2014)

pdilla said:


> Next: R2 F' B R2 B F2 R2 F2 L D U2 L2 D2 R2 F D2 B R' B L F L D L D



L B D2 R//2x2x2
U B2 U' L' B//2x2x3
F U' F2 L' F//EO
L U' L U L//F2L-1
U' L U2 L' U L U L' U L U' L' U2//F2L+LL skip

32 moves

EDIT: L U2 L2 U L2 U L U2 L2 U L U L2 could have replaced the last bit and would have cancelled 1 move to give 31 moves.

Next: D B2 D L2 F2 D B2 D B2 F2 U' R' B' U2 B' D B L2 F2 L D'


----------



## porkynator (Nov 28, 2014)

R2 U2 R' U D2 R2
U L2 F' U' L' F
U2 F' L F
L' U2 L U L' U L2 U' L
U R U R' U R U2 R'
B L2 B R2 B' L2 B R2 B2

Next scramble: F' R2 B2 R2 D2 L2 B U2 B D2 F L B' F2 D' F R' U L2 U2 B2


----------



## Cale S (Nov 28, 2014)

porkynator said:


> Next scramble: F' R2 B2 R2 D2 L2 B U2 B D2 F L B' F2 D' F R' U L2 U2 B2


on inverse: F2 L' B2 R B2 U' B D2 B // 2x2x3
on normal: L' D' B D // F2L - 1
U' L2 U L2 U' L U2 L2 U2 F U F' U L2 U' // to L3C

skeleton: L' D' B D U' L2 U L2 U' L U2 L2 U2 F U * F' U L2 U' B' D2 B' U B2 R' B2 L F2
insert at *: [R B' R', F']
final solution: L' D' B D U' L2 U L2 U' L U2 L2 U2 F U R B' R' F' R B R' U L2 U' B' D2 B' U B2 R' B2 L F2 (34)

Next: U2 B2 L2 U R2 U' L2 U L2 U2 R B U L F' L' R2 U2 B2 U'


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 29, 2014)

Cale S said:


> Next: U2 B2 L2 U R2 U' L2 U L2 U2 R B U L F' L' R2 U2 B2 U'



Premove: B'
L2 B' U2 B2 U'//2x2x2
F2 D' F R2//2x2x3
R F2 R2 D2 R//EO
D' F D F' D'//F2L-1
D' F' D F'//AB4C

Skeleton: L2 B' U2 * B2 U' F2 D' F R' F2 R2 # D2 R D' F D F' D2 F' D F' R'
*= U' F2 U B2 U' F2 U B2
#= R' D L2 D' R D L2 D'

Final: L2 B' U F2 U B2 U' D' F R' F2 R D L2 D' R D L2 D R D' F D F' D2 F' D F' R' (29)

Next: R2 B2 D B2 D' B2 U2 L2 U' B2 L2 B L' D2 R D R D' R' U2 B


----------



## Cale S (Nov 29, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Next: R2 B2 D B2 D' B2 U2 L2 U' B2 L2 B L' D2 R D R D' R' U2 B


D2 L' F' U' B2 // xcross
L' D L // xxcross on blue or white
on inverse: F' R F R' // F2L - 1 on blue
F2 D F' D' F' L' F' L // LS + edges

skeleton: D2 L' F' U' B2 L' D F L F D F D' * F2 R F' R' ** F 
insert at *: [R' B R, F2] 
insert at **: [R B2 R', F2]
final solution: D2 L' F' U' B2 L' D F L F D F D' R' B R F2 R' B' R2 F' B2 R' F2 R B2 R' F' (28)

Next: F R2 D2 B L2 U2 L2 D2 F' L2 F R' B' D' U2 R' B2 U' B D


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 29, 2014)

Cale S said:


> Next: F R2 D2 B L2 U2 L2 D2 F' L2 F R' B' D' U2 R' B2 U' B D



Premove: F
F2 D2 L B2//2x2x2
F2 U' F2//2x2x3
U2 L B L B' L'//F2L-1
U L' U L U2 F U F'//F2L
R' F R U2 L F' L' U2 F2 U2 F U//Tripod LL

34 moves

Next: R2 F2 D' L' D' F' R F' B' L' U D L2 U' L2 F2 L2 U R2 B2


----------



## pdilla (Nov 29, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Next: R2 F2 D' L' D' F' R F' B' L' U D L2 U' L2 F2 L2 U R2 B2



L' D2 R' U R' // 2x2x2
y' D F2 D2 F2 L' F // xxcross
x2 z F R2 F2 U' F // EO
U2 R U2 // pairs
R' U R' U' R2 U' R // F2L + OLL
y2 R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2' // PLL
U // AUF
alg.cubing.net

40 HTM

Next: D R2 F2 U B2 U2 B2 F2 R2 D2 L' U' B2 D B' D L' B F' U2


----------



## porkynator (Nov 29, 2014)

Scramble: D R2 F2 U B2 U2 B2 F2 R2 D2 L' U' B2 D B' D L' B F' U2 
Solution D2 U2 B2 L F2 D' F2 D F2 D' F2 D2 F2 D2 F2 B' L B' F U F2 U' B2 F2 (24)

3x2x1 on normal scramble: D2 U2 B2 L
Switch to inverse with premoves L' B2 U2 D2
2x2x1: F2 B2 U
F2L-1 / Domino reduction: F2 U' F' B L' B
Back to normal scramble with premoves B' L B' F U F2 U' B2 F2
Corners: F2 D' F2 D F2 D
Edges: D2 F2 D2 F2 D2 F2

Next scramble: F2 D' F2 D2 R2 B2 R2 F2 U' B L' R2 F' D F R B F U'


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 29, 2014)

porkynator said:


> Next scramble: F2 D' F2 D2 R2 B2 R2 F2 U' B L' R2 F' D F R B F U'



D B' U L' D//2x2x2
U2//pair
switch to inverse,
U//more pairs
to normal, 
F' U R' F R F R2 U F'//F2L-1
U2 B U B'//F2L
R U B U' B' R'//random short 1LLL
F2 D' F U2 F' D F U2 F//Finish

EDIT: The optimal 1LLL alg results in a 31 move solution while the optimal insertion for the last 3 corners gave 32 moves

Final: D B' U L' D U2 F' U R' F R F R2 U F' U2 B U B' R U B U' B' R' F2 D' F U2 F' D F U2 F' U' (35)

Next: R2 B' L2 D B' R' U R L B U2 R2 F2 U R2 F2 L2 U2 L2


----------



## porkynator (Nov 29, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Next: R2 B' L2 D B' R' U R L B U2 R2 F2 U R2 F2 L2 U2 L2


D' R B L' D' L B R2 B D L' D L D2 L B2 L' B' L B L' B' L B' L' F2 D' R2 D2 (29)

Premoves: F2 D' R2 D2
F2L-1: D' R B L' D' L B R2
F2L: B D L' D L D2
LL: L B2 L' B' L B L' B' L B' L'

Next scramble: F2 R F2 L' U2 B2 L' B2 L' F2 L D' F' R F' D B R2 B2 F L


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 30, 2014)

porkynator said:


> Next scramble: F2 R F2 L' U2 B2 L' B2 L' F2 L D' F' R F' D B R2 B2 F L



B' L' F R' U2//2x2x2
R' F' D R' D2//2x2x3
F' U' R U D'//F2L-1
L' F2 L F L B R' D R B' L2 F' *L*//ZBLS
*L *D R' D' L' D R D' F//finish

36 moves

Next: D2 B' L2 F' U2 B D2 B' F' L F2 D U' F' R2 B R F2 L' U


----------



## Randomno (Dec 1, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> B' L' F R' U2//2x2x2
> R' F' D R' D2//2x2x3
> F' U' R U D'//F2L-1
> L' F2 L F L B R' D R B' L2 F' *L*//ZBLS
> ...



z2
F R' D' F' L F U2 y R2 D' // cross
R U' R' U L U2 L' U' y L' U' L // F2L 1
y R U R' U2 R U R' // F2L 2
y2 R' U' R U2' R' U R // F2L 3 
y L U2 L' U2 L U' L' // F2L 3
f R U R' U' f' // Part of EO
y F R U R' U' F' // EO
y' f R U R' U' S' R U R' U' F' // CO
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // CP
U y F2 U' M' U2 R L' U' y' L2 // EP

So many moves.

EDIT: Messes a bit up, mostly works. NVM.


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 1, 2014)

Randomno said:


> z2
> F R' D' F' L F U2 y R2 D' // cross
> R U' R' U L U2 L' U' y L' U' L // F2L 1
> y R U R' U2 R U R' // F2L 2
> ...



Next scramble?

EDIT: I'll just do one

Scramble: L2 D2 U2 F2 R' U2 L2 R' D2 F2 R' U' L B U' B' F' D' R F2 U 

L U2 R' B L2 F R2 F L//2x2x3
U2 F2 L' U2* L U'*//tripod
*U L'* B' R U R' B L F U' F' U2//AB4C

Skeleton: * L U2 R' B L2 F R2 F L U2 ^ F2 L' U2 B' R U R' B L F U' F' U2
*= U R' U' L U R U' L'
^=L' B' L F2 L' B L F2

Final: U R' U' L U R U R' B L2 F R2 F L U2 L' B' L F2 L' B U2 B' R U R' B L F U' F' U2 (32)

Next: B2 F2 D B2 L2 U' B2 U F2 D R' F D2 R B' D L R D2


----------



## pdilla (Dec 2, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Next: B2 F2 D B2 L2 U' B2 U F2 D R' F D2 R B' D L R D2



U2 B U' L2 // 2x2x2
y R' U R' U2 F2 U' F' // xxcross
Dw L U2 L' // setup
y R' U' R2 U' R' // F2L
Rw' U' M' U' R U Rw' U Rw // OLL
R B' R F2 R' B R F2 R2 // PLL
U // AUF
alg.cubing.net

40 STM

Next: L' B2 F2 U2 F2 R D2 L' B2 R D B2 U2 B' D L2 U' L' F D


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 2, 2014)

pdilla said:


> Next: L' B2 F2 U2 F2 R D2 L' B2 R D B2 U2 B' D L2 U' L' F D



Inverse with premove F2:
F' U L2 B' U L//2x2x2
F2 D' R2 F'//2x2x3
Normal:
B R' B2 D B//EO
R' D2 R2 D2 R'//F2L-1
R' D2 R D' R' D R D2 //AB4C

Skeleton: F2 * B R' B2 D B R' D2 R2 D2 R2 D2 R D' R' D R D2 F R2 D F2 L' U' B L2 U' F

*= L' F L B2 L' F' L ^ B2
^= L' F L B' L' F' L B

Final: F2 L' F2 L B' L' F' L B' L' F' L B' R' B2 D B R' D2 R2 D2 R2 D2 R D' R' D R D2 F R2 D F2 L' U' B L2 U' F (39)

Next: F' U R' B' U' R F' D2 R' B R' D2 B2 R2 L' D2 R B2 L


----------



## pdilla (Dec 2, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Next: F' U R' B' U' R F' D2 R' B R' D2 B2 R2 L' D2 R B2 L



x' y // inspection
L U' L' D2 L' // cross + setup
l R U' R' U l' // badmephisto pair 1
U' B L' U B' L // pair 2
U' L' U' L // setup
Dw *U* R F U' F' R' // pair 3
y' R U' R' U2 F' U F // EOLS
y' R U2 R F2 U2 R2 U' R U R U2 F2 R' U2 R' // ZBLL
alg.cubing.net

50 HTM

Next: L2 D B2 D' L2 R2 D F2 D' U' L2 B' U' L U B' D L' U2 B R


----------



## confusedcuber (Dec 2, 2014)

pdilla said:


> Next: L2 D B2 D' L2 R2 D F2 D' U' L2 B' U' L U B' D L' U2 B R



z2 // inspection
L' B L' U R' D R' // cross 
U' R U' R' U' L' U' L // pair 1
y' R' U' R U2 L U L' // pair 2
L' U L U' y L U L' // pair 3
y U' L' U2 L U L' U' L// pair 4
U f R U R' U' f' U R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // 2-look OLL
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PLL
U // AUF

70 STM...damn that 2 look really adds some moves >_<

http://alg.cubing.net/?setup=L2_D_B2_D-_L2_R2_D_F2_D-_U-_L2_B-_U-_L_U_B-_D_L-_U2_B_R&alg=z2_%2F%2F_inspection%0AL-_B_L-_U_R-_D_R-_%2F%2F_cross_%0AU-_R_U-_R-_U-_L-_U-_L_%2F%2F_pair_1%0Ay-_R-_U-_R_U2_L_U_L-_%2F%2F_pair_2%0AL-_U_L_U-_y_L_U_L-_%2F%2F_pair_3%0Ay_U-_L-_U2_L_U_L-_U-_L%2F%2F_pair_4%0AU_f_R_U_R-_U-_f-_U_R_U2_R2_U-_R2_U-_R2_U2_R_%2F%2F_2%26%2345%3Blook_OLL%0AU_R_U_R-_U-_R-_F_R2_U-_R-_U-_R_U_R-_F-_%2F%2F_PLL%0AU_%2F%2F_AUF

Next scramble: B2 U F2 L2 D' B2 L2 R2 D2 B2 L2 F' L' R F2 D F L B2 D2 L


----------



## pdilla (Dec 2, 2014)

edit: gah there's the scramble...



confusedcuber said:


> Next scramble: B2 U F2 L2 D' B2 L2 R2 D2 B2 L2 F' L' R F2 D F L B2 D2 L



y' // inspection
U' F' D R' // 2x2x2
y' F2 R F U2 F2 U // 2x2x3
R' U F' U' // EO
x U' R U R U R2 U R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U' R' U2 R2 U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U2 // 2Gen (R, U)

40 HTM

The ending is just a reduced F2L+OLL+PLL. I'm sure it could be done in half the moves with 2Gen too, but too lazy to try...

Next: R D2 R' U2 B2 L' B2 F2 U2 R' U' B F D R' U2 F' U' L' U'


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 2, 2014)

pdilla said:


> Next: R D2 R' U2 B2 L' B2 F2 U2 R' U' B F D R' U2 F' U' L' U'



R' F2 U' R' U2 B' D F' B'//2x2x3
U R2 U R U' R2 //F2L-1
U' F' U' F//F2L
B U B' R2 U R B' R B2 U' B2 F R2 B F' U'//1LLL case
35 moves

Next: L' B2 R F2 R2 U2 L' B2 R' B' F L U' R F' D' L' D2 L' F2


----------



## pdilla (Dec 3, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Next: L' B2 R F2 R2 U2 L' B2 R' B' F L U' R F' D' L' D2 L' F2



R' U' F R' F' // 2x2x2
x2 U2 R2 U R U' R2 F // 2x2x3
U' R y U R U' R' // pairs in
M' U2 M // fix cross
F' U' L' U L F // OLL
y2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // PLL
alg.cubing.net

42 HTM

Next: U R2 B2 U2 B2 U' R2 D' B2 D L B2 F' R U' F2 L U' B' U2


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 3, 2014)

pdilla said:


> Next: U R2 B2 U2 B2 U' R2 D' B2 D L B2 F' R U' F2 L U' B' U2



Premove: D2 F

D2 F//2x2x2
B2 U2 B2 L2 B2 L2//2x2x3
B2 L U' L2 B' L //F2L-1
U R' U2 R2 D R' U2 R D' R2 U' *R* //OLL skip stuff
*R2* F L F' R L' F' R L F' L' F//PLL
Final solution: 39 moves

next: U2 R2 U' F2 D F2 U' R2 U L' F2 U' L' F L2 F2 L F2 R


----------



## porkynator (Dec 3, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> next: U2 R2 U' F2 D F2 U' R2 U L' F2 U' L' F L2 F2 L F2 R



M'
F2
U L B
U2 L D L D L2 B' L' D' L' D2 L
x' y L U' B L' B' U' R B L B' R' U2 L' U2

I bet nobody else knows that LL alg.

Next scramble: U2 L' D2 L U2 L2 R' F2 U2 R' B2 F' U2 F R F L' F D B' F2


----------



## lerenard (Dec 4, 2014)

porkynator said:


> M'
> F2
> U L B
> U2 L D L D L2 B' L' D' L' D2 L
> ...



U F2 U' B D L D2 F' L' F' B L' B' U R F R' F' U F U' F' U' F U2 
F2L: 19 moves in LTM 
(sexy)x3 F' U M2 U' M2 U' M' U2 M2 U2 M'

Next scramble: B D B' F R2 B2 F' U B' L2 B F' L B' F2 U' B2 F2 D2 U' F2 L' R U R2 B F2 L' F2


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 4, 2014)

porkynator said:


> I bet nobody else knows that LL alg.



Actually... I kind of do. I've generated that algs for that case on cube explorer before looking for fingertrickable versions.


----------



## pdilla (Dec 4, 2014)

porkynator said:


> x' y L U' B L' B' U' R B L B' R' U2 L' U2
> 
> I bet nobody else knows that LL alg.



I sure as heck don't.



lerenard said:


> Next scramble: B D B' F R2 B2 F' U B' L2 B F' L B' F2 U' B2 F2 D2 U' F2 L' R U R2 B F2 L' F2



B D B' F R2 B2 F' U B' L2 B F' L B' F2 U' B2 F2 D2 U' F2 L' R U R2 B F2 L' F2

z2 // inspection
U' R' F2 L2 D2 // 2x2x2
F' U' F2 R2 // 2x2x3
y' U R' F' U F2 R2 F' U2 R // EO Cross
U' R U R' // pair 3
U R' U2 R // setup
U' R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U R // WV
R U R' y' R2 Uw' R U' R' U R' Uw R2 // PLL
U // AUF
alg.cubing.net

51 HTM

God, I'm getting lazy...

Next: R2 U B2 D B2 F2 D2 U' F2 U' L2 R D2 R' F' U R D U B F


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 4, 2014)

pdilla said:


> Next: R2 U B2 D B2 F2 D2 U' F2 U' L2 R D2 R' F' U R D U B F



L2 B' L2 U' B2//2x2x2
switch to inverse, add premove F
F2 D2 F'//2x2x3
switch to normal,
D L B' L2 B D2//F2L-1
L D' L' D F U L U' F' //AB5C

Skeleton: L2 B' L2 U' B2 F D L B' L2 B * D2 ^ L D' L' D F U L U' D2 F2
* = L U L' D2 L U' L' D2
^= D R2 D' L D R2 D' L'

Final: L2 B' L2 U' B2 F D L B' L2 B L U L' D' R2 D' L D R2 D2 U' L' D F U L U' D2 F2 (30)

Next: B2 U2 L2 B' R2 F' R2 D2 R2 F' D L F R' U F2 D F' R2


----------



## pdilla (Dec 4, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Next: B2 U2 L2 B' R2 F' R2 D2 R2 F' D L F R' U F2 D F' R2



x2 // inspection
U R' U2 F D // 2x2x2
y' F2 U R' U R' F2 // 2x2x3
U F R F2 U2 F // EO
R' U' R' U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R // F2L
L2 U' L' U L2 U L' U' L D' L U' L' D // ZBLL
U // AUF
alg.cubing.net

41 HTM

Next: R2 D' R2 F2 L2 R2 D' B2 D' R2 U B U F R' B R2 U2 F R' D2


----------



## lerenard (Dec 4, 2014)

pdilla said:


> x2 // inspection
> U R' U2 F D // 2x2x2
> y' F2 U R' U R' F2 // 2x2x3
> U F R F2 U2 F // EO
> ...



U B2 L2 U' B // 2x2x1 - 4
U' F2 U2 F U2 R2 // 2x2x1 - 6/10
U' F2 M U2 l' // missing edge & pair - 5/15
U2 L F' U' F' U F' U2 // everything else, minus 3 corners 8/23
L B2 L' F2 L' B2 L F2 // yay 8/31

31 moves. :3

nEXT sCRAMBLe: L D' R2 F2 B' L2 U2 D R2 B' R B' D L2 R B D2 B L' D2 U R' D' B' U


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 5, 2014)

lerenard said:


> nEXT sCRAMBLe: L D' R2 F2 B' L2 U2 D R2 B' R B' D L2 R B D2 B L' D2 U R' D' B' U



Premove: B2
B' U2 B2 R F2 U'//2x2x2
D2 R D *R*//2x2x3
*R'* B' R B' R D R'//EO
D2 B2 D2 B D' B' D//AB4C

Skeleton: B' U2 B2 R * F2 U' D2 R D B' R B' ^ R D R' D2 B2 D2 B D' B' D B2
*=U' B' U F2 U' B U F2
^=D L' D' R D L D' R'

Final: B' U2 B2 R U' B' U F2 U' B D2 R D B' R B' D L' D' R D L R' D2 B2 D2 B D' B' D B2 (31) 

Next: D2 F2 U' L2 U' B2 F2 R2 F2 U2 R2 B' D R' U B' U B' F' L U'


----------



## pdilla (Dec 6, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Next: D2 F2 U' L2 U' B2 F2 R2 F2 U2 R2 B' D R' U B' U B' F' L U'



D2 F2 U' L2 U' B2 F2 R2 F2 U2 R2 B' D R' U B' U B' F' L U'

L' F R2 D F // 2x2x2
x' R2 U2 R U2 R2 U2 // 2x2x3
x R F' U2 F2 R' F' // EO
U R U R' U2 R' U' // F2L
z' y' R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R // COLL
U M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 // EPLL
alg.cubing.net

45 HTM

Next: L F2 U L D' F R B' L2 F B2 U2 R2 L2 D L2 D R2 L2 B2 U'


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 6, 2014)

pdilla said:


> Next: L F2 U L D' F R B' L2 F B2 U2 R2 L2 D L2 D R2 L2 B2 U'



Premoves: L2 U
L B' R' U'//2x2x2
D2 F L D L2//2x2x3

Switch to inverse with added premove F2:
R F' R'//EO
D2 F2 D F'//F2L-1
F' D2 R2 B R B' R D' F D' //AB5E
Skeleton: L * B' R' U' D2 F L D L2 F2 D F' D R' ^ B R' B' R2 D2 F2 D' F2 D2 R F R' L2 U 
* = F' U B2 U' F B' R B2 R' B
^= R L' D R' D' R' L B R B'

Final: L F' U B2 U' F B' R B2 R2 U' D2 F L D L2 F2 D F' D L' D R' D' R L D2 F2 D' F2 D2 R F R' L2 U (36)

Next: U2 R2 L2 D L2 D R2 L2 B2 U' L F2 U L D' F R B' L2 F L2 F B2 U2


----------



## porkynator (Dec 6, 2014)

L' B2 D2 L' B F D2 F D B' D' F' D B2 R F' R' B' R' D' R2 D R D2 R D' (26)

L' B2 D2 L' B F D' * R F'
R2 D' R2 D R D2 R D'

* = (D' F D B' D' F' D B) (B R F' R' B' R F R')

Next scramble: B2 D2 L U2 L' F2 L F2 L2 B2 F2 D L R F L2 D2 U' L' R' F


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 6, 2014)

porkynator said:


> Next scramble: B2 D2 L U2 L' F2 L F2 L2 B2 F2 D L R F L2 D2 U' L' R' F


Premoves: D' F' R
U' F U//2x2x2
L2 D' L2 D2//2x2x3
D L' D2 B2 D'//EO
L B2 L' B L2 //F2L-1
B L B' L' B' L B' L'//AB4C

Skeleton: U' F U L2 D' L2 D' L' * D2 B2 D L B2 L' B L2 B L B' L' B' L B' ^ L' D' F' R
*=F' U2 F D2 F' U2 F D2
^=U' L' D' L U L' D L

Final: U' F U L2 D' L2 D' L' F' U2 F D2 F' U2 F B2 D L B2 L' B L2 B L B' L' B' L B' U' L' D' L U L' F' R (37)
Next: D L R F L2 D2 U' L' R' F U F2 L2 B2 U2 L' F2 L F2


----------



## 2180161 (Dec 7, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Next: D L R F L2 D2 U' L' R' F U F2 L2 B2 U2 L' F2 L F2


I use my own method to solve
F2L-1 edge:z F' U' F' U B L R B R2 L' B2 L U2 F U' F' U' U L U' R U' R' U RU R' U2 R U' R y R U2 R' U' R U R' 
Fix Bad Edges- U' R U R' U' F R U R U' S R U R' U' f' R U2 R' U' R U R' U' F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' R U' R' U' F' U F 
COLL-U' B' R' F R B R' F R U2 R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L U'
Solve B and L faces - U' F2 U' R' L F2 R L' U' F2 U 
Cycle the unsolved edges- R2 U R U R U'R' U' R' U' R
Solve the rest of the cube- R B M' U' M' U' M' U2 M U' MU' MU2 B'


----------



## lerenard (Dec 7, 2014)

You forgot to give the next scramble. Also, this may just be me, but I couldn't get that solution to work.


----------



## pdilla (Dec 8, 2014)

lerenard said:


> You forgot to give the next scramble. Also, this may just be me, but I couldn't get that solution to work.



It's not just you.
alg.cubing.net

I'm gonna take a shot at the scramble. Then provide a new one for the next person.



guysensei1 said:


> Next: D L R F L2 D2 U' L' R' F U F2 L2 B2 U2 L' F2 L F2



x2 // inspection
R2 D R' D R D2 // 2x2x2
x' R' F U2 R2 F2 U // 2x2x3
x R' F R F' // EO
R2 U R2 U2 R U R U2 R // F2L
U' R' U2 R U R' U R2 U2 R' U' R U' R' // ZBLL
alg.cubing.net

39 HTM

Next: D2 F2 L2 U' B2 U2 L2 R2 D' R2 U B' R' D' U L D2 R U2 B2 R2


----------



## porkynator (Dec 8, 2014)

R' F2 L2 B' L' B U B' U' L2 B L2 B' L' B D L' D' B' U' L U D B2 D' R (26)

Premoves: D B2 D' R
R' F2 //2x2x3
L2 B' L' B U B' U' //F2L-1
L2 B L2 B' //F2L
L' B D L' D' B' U' L U //LL

Next scramble: D2 B2 U' F2 R2 D2 B2 L2 D B2 D' R' D2 U' B R U2 B L D U'


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 9, 2014)

porkynator said:


> Next scramble: D2 B2 U' F2 R2 D2 B2 L2 D B2 D' R' D2 U' B R U2 B L D U'



F R U D2 R//2x2x2
L B' * D' L B'//2x2x3
L2 F L' F'//F2L-1
L' D2 ^ L2 B' L' B D'//3 corners 3 edges

* = U' L2 U D' B2 D
^= B R B' L2 B R' B' L2

Final: F R U D2 R L B' U' L2 U D' B2 L B' L2 F L' F' L' D2 B R B' L2 B R' B2 L' B D' (30)

Next: U D' B2 L B' L2 B' U' L2 U D' B2 L B' F L' F2 U2 B L R D'


----------



## pdilla (Dec 10, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Next: U D' B2 L B' L2 B' U' L2 U D' B2 L B' F L' F2 U2 B L R D'



U D' B2 L B' L2 B' U' L2 U D' B2 L B' F L' F2 U2 B L R D'

y' // inspection
F2 U F U R F' // 2x2x2
z' x' F' R2 U2 R2 F U R F' R // 2x2x3
F' R U2 R' // EO
y' R U' R' U R U' // F2L
z' R' B' U' R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 B R // ZBLL
U // AUF
alg.cubing.net

38 HTM

Next: U2 F' L2 B' R2 B F U2 L2 U2 R2 D' R F2 L' D2 U' R' D U


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 10, 2014)

pdilla said:


> Next: U2 F' L2 B' R2 B F U2 L2 U2 R2 D' R F2 L' D2 U' R' D U



B R U L' R2 U R D R U2//2x2x3
F' D F2 L F'//EO
D2 L D' L' D L' D' L//F2L-1 (yucks)
D2 L D2 L' D *L D' L'*//F2L + OLL skip (yucks)
*L D L'* F2 U' R D' R' D R' U F2 D2//PLL ( yucks)

Final: B R U L' R2 U R D R U2 F' D F2 L F' D2 L D' L' D L' D' L D2 L D2 L' D F2 U' R D' R' D R' U F2 D2 (38)

Next: R2 D2 B2 F D2 B2 R2 D2 F' L2 R' U' B F' D' U2 L' B R' U


----------



## pdilla (Dec 11, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> yucks


Hey now, ain't nothing wrong with a bit of old school CFOP.



guysensei1 said:


> Next: R2 D2 B2 F D2 B2 R2 D2 F' L2 R' U' B F' D' U2 L' B R' U


 
z2 // inspection
F R2 F2 D' L // 2x2x2
R U2 R2 L' U L // 2x2x3
U2 F R2 F2 U F // EO
U' R2 U2 R' U2 R U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // F2L into COLL
M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 // EPLL
U // AUF
alg.cubing.net

37 STM

Next: B D B2 L' B2 D' L' F2 U' L2 F2 R2 D2 B' D2 F U2 F' U2 F2


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 12, 2014)

pdilla said:


> Next: B D B2 L' B2 D' L' F2 U' L2 F2 R2 D2 B' D2 F U2 F' U2 F2



B U' B2 D'//2x2x2
switch to inverse, 
L U' D' B D//2x2x3
switch to normal with premove U',
B2 R' U' R2 B R'//EO
B2 *U2*//F2L with twisted corner
*U* R' U F2 D' L D F2 U2 R B//AB4C

Skeleton: B U' B2 D' B2 R' U' R2 B R' * B2 U' R' U F2 D' ^ L D F2 U2 R B U' D' B' D U L'
*=R' F' R B2 R' F R B2
^=D' R D L D' R' D L'

Final: B U' B2 D' B2 R' U' R2 B R2 F' R B2 R' F R U' R' U F2 D2 R D L D' R' D2 F2 U2 R B U' D' B' D U L' (37)

Next: D' R2 B2 D' L2 U2 B2 L2 U' R2 U' B' D' U' B' D F2 U' L F' D2


----------



## lerenard (Dec 12, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> B U' B2 D'//2x2x2
> switch to inverse,
> L U' D' B D//2x2x3
> switch to normal with premove U',
> ...



B' U' R F R F // 2x2x2 + 1 // 6
B2 R B2 R2 U2 // 2x2x3 // 5/11
B2 R U' // f2l - 1 // 3/14
B' R' B' R2 D' R' D // EO and final pair 7/21
L2 B2 L B L' B L B2 (L) // EJF2L 8/29
L2 B L' D2 b' D B' D' B D' b D2 B' // G-perm 13/42

F2L in 21 moves htm :3 I don't care about LL movecount, only speed!

nEXt sCRambLe: B2 R B2 D2 L D2 F2 L' B2 L B2 U' B U2 R U2 R2 D U2 B R


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 12, 2014)

lerenard said:


> nEXt sCRambLe: B2 R B2 D2 L D2 F2 L' B2 L B2 U' B U2 R U2 R2 D U2 B R



wHy Do YoU tYpE lIkE tHiS?

R' D' B' L R D2//2x2x2
U' L'U' B U L' *B*//2x2x3 (yucks)
*B'* U' B//EO
L' U L' U' L2 //F2L_1
U L U' L' U' L U L'//F2L (yucks but Idk what the experts normally do at this point)
R U R' U R *U2 R'*//LL edges
*R U' *L' U R' U' L U2//LL corners

Final: R' D' B' L R D2 U' L' U' B U L' U' B L' U L' U' L2 U L U' L' U' L U L' R U R' U R U L' U R' U' L U2 (39 yay for cancellations)

next L D L B' R2 B' U2 B' U B2 R U2 R L U2 D2 F2 U2 R U2


----------



## pdilla (Dec 12, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> next L D L B' R2 B' U2 B' U B2 R U2 R L U2 D2 F2 U2 R U2



aM I cOoL yeT?

y2 // inspection
D' F D2 R' D' B2 U R2 // 2x2x3
y R' F' U2 F2 R' F' // EO
R U2 R U R' U2 R2 U2 // COLF2L
z' y' R' U' R U R' F2 R U2 R' U2 R' F2 R2 // ZBLL
U2 // AUF
alg.cubing.net

36 HTM

Next: D R' D' F L F2 B U R' L' U2 B2 L2 D' F2 U' R2 U F2 B2 R2


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 13, 2014)

pdilla said:


> Next: D R' D' F L F2 B U R' L' U2 B2 L2 D' F2 U' R2 U F2 B2 R2



nOpE.

On inverse,
L' F' L R2 D2//2x2x2
F U2 L U' L2//2x2x3
R' F' R U' F' R U' R'//EO
switch to normal with added premove U'
F2 U' *F' U'* //F2L
*U F2 *U F2 U' F' R' F' R2 B U' B' R' F' *U' * //ZBLL

Final: F2 U' F U F2 U' F' R' F' R2 B U' B' R' F' U2 R U R' F U R' F R L2 U L' U2 F' D2 R2 L' F L (34)


Next: U2 B U' R D' L' U2 D B' R U R2 U F2 U2 R2 B2 U' R2 U


----------



## lerenard (Dec 13, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> nOpE.
> 
> On inverse,
> L' F' L R2 D2//2x2x2
> ...



Haha, I just did it by accident and thought it looked cool, but I guess it is pretty stupid...

B D B' D' F' B' R' // two 1x1x2's // 7
F' L2 F U' R2 // 2x2x3 with two pairs // 5/12
F' D F' R' D' R // F2L & EO 6/18
l' F' L F l D' L' D // chameleon // 8/26
R' F2 R' b' R' D' R2 F' R' F R' D R F' D F' // F-Perm 16/42

F2L in 18 moves htm

Next: L2 F' R2 F' U2 F L2 B D2 L2 B U' B L2 R2 U B F2 R' U F


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 13, 2014)

lerenard said:


> Next: L2 F' R2 F' U2 F L2 B D2 L2 B U' B L2 R2 U B F2 R' U F


on inverse, with premove B2
F' U B U F U //2x2x2
F' R2 D F2 D'//2x2x3
F R'//F2L-1
F U' F2 U2 F U2 F *U*//F2L
*U'* R U F U' F' R' *F U*//OLL yuck 
*U' F'* U F U L' U2 F U F' L D F' D'//PLL yuck

Final: D F D' L' F U' F' U2 L U' F' U' R F U F' U' R' F' U2 F' U2 F2 U F' R F' D F2 D' R2 F U' F' U' B' U' F B2 (39) yay for cancelations

EDIT: Instead of doing OLL/PLL, i could have done a 3 corner 3 edge insertion...
[@1] U' F' U2 F' U2 F2 U F' R F' D F2 D' R2 F U' F' U' B' U' F B2
Insert at @1: U L D' L' U' L D L'
After the 1st insertion: U L D' L' U' [@2] L D L' U' F' U2 F' U2 F2 U F' R F' D F2 D' R2 F U' F' U' B' U' F B2
Insert at @2: U' D F D F' U D' L D' L'
Fewest moves: 31. 9 moves cancelled
The final solution: U L D' L' U2 D F D F' D' F' U2 F' U2 F2 U F' R F' D F2 D' R2 F U' F' U' B' U' F B2

next R2 D2 U2 F' D2 F R2 U2 R2 B2 D' R' D' U F D R2 D' F2 L


----------



## pdilla (Dec 13, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> next R2 D2 U2 F' D2 F R2 U2 R2 B2 D' R' D' U F D R2 D' F2 L



y // inspection
M U2 x U R D2 L F // 2x2x3
R F' U2 F // EO
R2 U' R' U2 R' U R2 U R' // F2L
U R' U2 R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R' // ZBLL
alg.cubing.net

W00t!
31 HTM

Next: R' U B' D' U2 R2 F' R2 D2 U R L' D2 F2 U L D U B2 L2 D F L F U2


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 13, 2014)

pdilla said:


> Next: R' U B' D' U2 R2 F' R2 D2 U R L' D2 F2 U L D U B2 L2 D F L F U2


on inverse,
L' B L2 B'//2x2x2
F2 D' R' F *D'*//2x2x3
*D'* F D2 R' D'//EO
F R' F R//blocks

switch to normal with premove F2
F' R2 F//F2L
R' U2 B2 D2 L2 D L D B2 U2 R' U F2 U' //ZBLL
Final: F' R2 F R' U2 B2 D2 L2 D L D B2 U2 R' U F2 U' F2 R' F' R F' D R D2 F' D2 F' R D F2 B L2 B' L (35)

Next: F2 D2 B2 U B2 F2 R2 D U' R2 U2 L B' D' L' D R D' B L D2


----------



## porkynator (Dec 13, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Next: F2 D2 B2 U B2 F2 R2 D U' R2 U2 L B' D' L' D R D' B L D2



F2 D2 B2 U B2 F2 R2 D U' R2 U2 L B' D' L' D R D' B L D2 (20 STM, 23 HTM)

R' D2 F' R' F' //3x2x1
B' E B U B2 U' D' R2 //Pseudo F2L-1
U S R' F R B' M' //Finish

Next scramble: U' F2 D2 B L' U2 L F D' L' U2 L2 F2 D' F2 B2 L2 B2 U' B2 U2


----------



## Attila (Dec 13, 2014)

porkynator said:


> F2 D2 B2 U B2 F2 R2 D U' R2 U2 L B' D' L' D R D' B L D2 (20 STM, 23 HTM)
> 
> [URL="http://alg.cubing.net/
> 
> Next scramble: U' F2 D2 B L' U2 L F D' L' U2 L2 F2 D' F2 B2 L2 B2 U' B2 U2


inverse:
R’ U’ F’
U B2 D L’ F2 B2 R
D’ F’ B
D L2 F B’ U2 L’ U’ R2 D’ U’ (20 STM. 23 HTM) 

next: B’ R U D2 F2 R’ U2 L U F’ D’ R B’ D L’ R U R B’ D


----------



## porkynator (Dec 13, 2014)

Attila said:


> next: B’ R U D2 F2 R’ U2 L U F’ D’ R B’ D L’ R U R B’ D



F R' B
L U2
R2
B2 U' B2 D2
B' L' D' L'
F' D' F' D B D' F2 D B'
L2 F2 L' B' L F2 L' B L'

Next scramble: U R F R F2 L' U' R2 D R D L2 U' B2 D' L2 B2 U' B2 U R2


----------



## pdilla (Dec 14, 2014)

porkynator said:


> Next scramble: U R F R F2 L' U' R2 D R D L2 U' B2 D' L2 B2 U' B2 U R2



x2 // inspection
U2 L D2 L2 U F D' L D2 // 2x2x3
U' F R' F' // EO
R U' R' U2 R2 U R' U2 R2 // F2L
U' R U2 B R' U' R U R B' R' U2 R' // ZBLL
alg.cubing.net

35 HTM

Next: D' F' R2 F2 U' L2 D' F L' D2 B2 R2 D R2 F2 D R2 B2 U'


----------



## Cubenovice (Dec 14, 2014)

porkynator said:


> Next scramble: U R F R F2 L' U' R2 D R D L2 U' B2 D' L2 B2 U' B2 U R2



I just noticed I'm already ninja'd but I cannot keep this nice solution from you:

*Human Thistlethwaite* on inverse
U R F - EO
U L D U' R U2 R - Corner orientation
L2 D R2 U B2 - corner separation
U2 B2 U B2 U2 R2 U R2 - pair up corners
F2 U' R2 L2 U' L2 F2 L2 F2 L2 F2 D2 R2 - edges

36 HTM

With edge insertions this may even become a low 30


----------



## mDiPalma (Dec 15, 2014)

pdilla said:


> Next: D' F' R2 F2 U' L2 D' F L' D2 B2 R2 D R2 F2 D R2 B2 U'



B R2 D F D2 R D' B2 U' R2 U // blocks and EO (11)
R' U2 R' U' R2 B2 U R2 U' B2 // best setup NA (10)
R U' R' // like a boss (3)

=24 :confused:

D2 L2 B2 D' R2 F2 D2 U' F2 D' F2 L B2 U' F' D U' L2 B' R2 U2


----------



## TDM (Dec 15, 2014)

mDiPalma said:


> D2 L2 B2 D' R2 F2 D2 U' F2 D' F2 L B2 U' F' D U' L2 B' R2 U2


x2 y
L' U' R' B' L U' R2 D
L' U2 R' U R' U2 L' U' L'
R U R' U' M F r
R2 U2 R' U' R U' R U2 R U' R U R
U R U R' U R U R'
U' R' U' R2 U' R2 U R2 U' R2 U2 R
U2 R' U R U2 R' U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R U2 R U'

so efficient

Next: B2 U' R2 D2 U' F2 U L2 U2 L' U' L' U2 L F' D U' L B


----------



## mDiPalma (Dec 16, 2014)

TDM said:


> Next: B2 U' R2 D2 U' F2 U L2 U2 L' U' L' U2 L F' D U' L B



U' B' R2 L' F2 D R U2 B' U R' y U2 R' U2 R U R U R' U' D' L F2 L' D R2 y' R U R'
=29 htm 



Spoiler



U' B' R2 L' F2 D R U2 B' U R' // 3x2x2 (11)
[R' U' R y] // EO on inverse (3)
U2 R' U2 R U R U R' U' // only took me 45 minutes to find this f2l (9)
D' L F2 L' D R2 // next level stuff (6)



next U2 B2 R2 D2 R2 D' L2 F2 U2 B' U' F2 L' D2 L U' R2 D U'


edit: TDM, although we all love RU, you could just have done the following moves after your EO+3x2x2+CP:

R' U2 R' U // 2x2x1 (4)
R2 U2 R U2 R' U' R // i didn't think this was advanced (7)
U2 // auf (1)

which saves 39 moves LOL\

edit2: cubeexplorer says this is [RU] optimal


----------



## porkynator (Dec 16, 2014)

Corners first:

R L F
R2 B' F2
U2 R' B2 D B U D' R' D'
L U' D F' B2 R U L' U L R' F' L F D'
B' U2 F R2 F''

Next scramble: D' B2 L2 R2 D' R2 F2 R2 U2 L2 U2 R F L' B U2 F L F2 R U2


----------



## TDM (Dec 16, 2014)

mDiPalma said:


> edit: TDM, although we all love RU, you could just have done the following moves after your EO+3x2x2+CP:
> 
> R' U2 R' U // 2x2x1 (4)
> R2 U2 R U2 R' U' R // i didn't think this was advanced (7)
> ...


It was supposed to be speed heise 


porkynator said:


> D' B2 L2 R2 D' R2 F2 R2 U2 L2 U2 R F L' B U2 F L F2 R U2


x2
D2 F' L' R' U2 F D2 L' U R2 D
M' B M
U2 L' U L2 U' L'
d' L' U' L2 U L2 U' L
d R U' R' U' R U' R'
U' L' U' L U' F2 R' F2 R2 U2 R'
U R U2 R' U' R U' R' L' U2 L U L' U L U

Move moves = better, right?

Next: D2 R' U' F' B2 D' R B L' B' L2 U2 D2 F2 R' D2 F2 U2 R B2 L


----------



## mDiPalma (Dec 17, 2014)

TDM said:


> Move moves = better, right?



cringeworthy cases LOL, but the movecount is still respectable for a speedsolve. Insertion finder cancels 11 moves to 55 htm.



TDM said:


> Next: D2 R' U' F' B2 D' R B L' B' L2 U2 D2 F2 R' D2 F2 U2 R B2 L



i literally spent all 60 minutes on this, and I couldn't even find a decent start. i'd be interested to see what Sebastiano does

L D L2 B
F2 U2 F U R' U R 
B L' B' L 
D F' U2 F D' 
L' U * L // set up speed-heise case RL/BL (mirrored)
U R U2 L' U' L R' U' R U' R' U2
* = B' L F' L' B L F L' 

=41 htm horrible

Use TDM's scramble again: D2 R' U' F' B2 D' R B L' B' L2 U2 D2 F2 R' D2 F2 U2 R B2 L


----------



## porkynator (Dec 18, 2014)

mDiPalma said:


> cringeworthy cases LOL, but the movecount is still respectable for a speedsolve. Insertion finder cancels 11 moves to 55 htm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bro, do you even NISS?

L' R' B U2 R2 U' R U2 R' D2 B' U L2 U' B D F2 D F U2 D R2 D' R2 F' L U L' (28)

Moves in brackets are done on inverse scramble
L' B //You'll see the magic after switching (2/2)
(L U' L') //Obvious 2x2x2 (3/5)
(F R2 D R2 D') //One of the 3 obvious ways to insert that pair (5/10)
B' R' B //Some EO, 2 moves cancel (1/11)
U2 R2 //F2L-1 (2/13)
U' R U2 R' //Pseudo F2L on B (4/17)
D2 B' U L2 U' B D F2 D F U2 //LL + Adjust pseudoness (11/28)

Next scramble: F2 U2 L2 D2 U2 R' D2 L' U2 L' U2 B U R' D' R' D2 F' D2 R' F'


----------



## mDiPalma (Dec 19, 2014)

porkynator said:


> Bro, do you even NISS?
> 
> L' R' B U2 R2 U' R U2 R' D2 B' U L2 U' B D F2 D F U2 D R2 D' R2 F' L U L' (28)
> 
> ...




....

NISS is 2 hard 4 me.

U R B2 D' F D B2 D' F' D B2 U R B' L2 D F' D2 F R' D2 R F L' F2 L F' R B U' (30)

(U B' R' F) // two 2x2x1 (4)
U R * B2 U R B' L2 // 3x2x2 + pairs (7)
D F' D2 F R' D2 R F L' F2 L // ab3c (11)
* = B2 D' F D B2 D' F' D // l3c (8)

=30 htm


next D2 B2 U2 L F2 R' B2 L' F2 L' D R' U' R' B2 F' L' R2 D R'


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 20, 2014)

mDiPalma said:


> next D2 B2 U2 L F2 R' B2 L' F2 L' D R' U' R' B2 F' L' R2 D R'



F' U L2 F U2 D' L' B' D //2x2x3
F U R' U' F'//EO
R2//F2L-1
L U L' U L U2 L'//AB4C

Lazy, IF:
F' U L2 F U2 D' L' B' D F U R' [@1] U' F' R2 L U L' U L U2 L'
Insert at @1: R2 U L U' R2 U L' U'
After the 1st insertion: F' U L2 F U2 D' L' B' D F U R U L U' R2 U L' U2 F' R2 L U L' [@2] U L U2 L'
Insert at @2: L U' R' U L' U' R U
Fewest moves: 30. 8 moves cancelled
The final solution: F' U L2 F U2 D' L' B' D F U R U L U' R2 U L' U2 F' R L U L' U' R U2 L U2 L'

Next: R2 D F2 U' F2 D R2 B2 L2 U2 L' D R' B' L F2 U2 L U' L2


----------



## Cale S (Dec 20, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Next: R2 D F2 U' F2 D R2 B2 L2 U2 L' D R' B' L F2 U2 L U' L2


on inverse: D' U2 R' B' // 2x2x2
on normal: L2 U F' U' F2 // 2x2x3
on inverse: L U2 L2 U' L' // F2L-1 + EO
on normal: F U2 F' U F U2 F' // LS + edges

skeleton: L2 U F' U' F' U2 F' U F U2 * F' L U L2 U2 L' B R U2 ** D
insert at *: [R, F' L' F]
insert at **: [D', R U' R']

final solution: L2 U F' U' F' U2 F' U F U2 R F' L' F R' F' L2 U L2 U2 L' B R2 U' R' D R U R' U2 (30)

Next: R2 D' B2 F2 L2 D F2 R2 D' L2 U' R F L2 B2 U' L B2 L' D2 B2


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 20, 2014)

Cale S said:


> Next: R2 D' B2 F2 L2 D F2 R2 D' L2 U' R F L2 B2 U' L B2 L' D2 B2



Premoves: F2 L2
R L' D2//2x2x2
switch to inverse,
B L' B' L//2x2x3
to normal,
R' D' R' D R' B R'//F2L-1
D' R D R' B2 D' R D R'//easy OLS
L2 U2 D2 F R2 B' R2 B U2 F' D2 L2 //PLL

Final: R L' D2 R' D' R' D R' B R' D' R D R' B2 D' R D R' L2 U2 D2 F R2 B' R2 B U2 F' D2 L B L B' F2 L2 (36)

Using IF to solve the PLL actually results in more moves than this 

Next: F' D2 B' F R2 D2 U2 B L2 U2 F' U' R' F' R2 B2 R2 F2 L' D


----------



## TDM (Dec 20, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> F' D2 B' F R2 D2 U2 B L2 U2 F' U' R' F' R2 B2 R2 F2 L' D


y2 // Inspection
L u // Pair 1 (2/2)
M' r U R' // Pair 2 (4/6)
y U2 R2 U R' // Pair 3 (4/10)
U R' U2 R U' R' U R // Pair 4 (8/18)
U' R2 D R' U R D' R' U R' U' R U' R' // Waffo, why are your CMLLs so long (14/32)
M' S // Pair 1 (2/34)
M // Pair 2 (1/35)
y' M' U' M // Pair 3 (3/38)
y' M' U' M U M' U' M // EO (7/45)
U M' U2 M U' M' U2 M U' // EP (9/54)

Next: U' L2 U' B2 D' B2 L2 R2 D' B2 R D F2 U' B' R' U2 L B D2 B'


----------



## mDiPalma (Dec 21, 2014)

TDM said:


> Next: U' L2 U' B2 D' B2 L2 R2 D' B2 R D F2 U' B' R' U2 L B D2 B'



B' D R2 F U' F {2} R U2 F2 L' F // eo & 3x2x2 (11)
D L' U2 L {1} D' U L U2 // all but 3c & 3e (8)
{1}=[R U' R' D R U R' D'] // corners (7)
{2}=[F2 R E F2 E' F2 R' F2] // edges (9)
=35 htm 

next F2 R U2 L D2 L2 B2 R' D2 B2 D2 U L2 D2 F L' D' R B' F2 U2


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 21, 2014)

mDiPalma said:


> next F2 R U2 L D2 L2 B2 R' D2 B2 D2 U L2 D2 F L' D' R B' F2 U2



R D F' D2 B' R' U' B' L2 F'//2x2x3
B' R2 B U' R' F' U' F R2 //weird stuff to get a tripod (all but 3c and 3e)

F' U' F U B' U' B L2 D F D' L2 //giveup because I hate insertions


next: U R F' L2 B2 D R F2 L' U R2 B L2 B' U2 D2 F U2 F2 D2


----------



## mDiPalma (Dec 21, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> next: U R F' L2 B2 D R F2 L' U R2 B L2 B' U2 D2 F U2 F2 D2



R2 D L' U2 F' // 2x2x2 (5)
R2 B R2 U2 // 3x2x2 (4)
x' y R U' R2 F2 R y' // eo & cp (5)
U2 R U R U' R U' R' U2 R2 U R2 U' R U' // 2gen solve (15)
=29 htm

next B' U2 R2 U2 B' R2 U2 F2 U2 B' U2 R' D F2 L D2 R' D2 R2 D' R'


----------



## TDM (Dec 21, 2014)

mDiPalma said:


> B' U2 R2 U2 B' R2 U2 F2 U2 B' U2 R' D F2 L D2 R' D2 R2 D' R'


z // Inspection
D' // Pair 1 (1/1)
U' R2 U R2 // Pair 2 (4/5)
U R U' R' U' R // Pair 3 (6/11)
U2 y' R U' r' U2 r U r' // Pair 4 (8/19)
y L' U R U' L U' R' U' R U' R' // CLL (11/30)
S' M // Pair 1 (2/32)
S' // Pair 2 (1/33)
M U2 M' // Pair 3 (3/36)
y U' M' U' M U' M' U' M // EO (8/44)
U2 M U2 M' U' M2 U' M2 U' // EP (9/53)

Next: D2 L F2 D2 R' U2 L D2 L2 R' B' D L' R' U2 B' L D R' U'


----------



## mDiPalma (Dec 22, 2014)

TDM said:


> Next: D2 L F2 D2 R' U2 L D2 L2 R' B' D L' R' U2 B' L D R' U'





Spoiler



U2 L2 F' B' R' B R B D' B D // 3x2x2 (11)
(F U' F2 L' F L2 U2 L U2 L2 U' L2 @ U L) // ab3c on inverse (14)
@ = [D' R D, L2] // l3c on regular skeleton (6)



U2 L2 F' B' R' B R B D' B D L' U' D' R D L2 D' R' D U L2 U2 L' U2 L2 F' L F2 U F' (31 htm)


next D2 L2 R2 U2 F' U2 F' U2 B L2 R D F U R F2 L U2 L2 R


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 22, 2014)

mDiPalma said:


> next D2 L2 R2 U2 F' U2 F' U2 B L2 R D F U R F2 L U2 L2 R


inverse with premove U':
L' F R D //2x2x2
B F U F'//2x2x3
B' L' B2 L2//F2L-1
x' y' L' U L U' L' U2 L U//AB5C

Skeleton on normal scramble: U B' D' B2 D B D' B' D L2 B2 L B F U' F' ^ B' D' R' F' L *
*=F U F' D F U' F' D'
^=B U B' D' B U' B' D (the cancellations show up after exchanging the F' and the B' around the insertion. Never actually thought that more cancellations can be found like this...)

Final: U B' D' B2 D B D' B' D L2 B2 L F D' B U' B' D F' D' R' F' L F U F' D F U' F' D' (31)

Next: B2 L' U L D2 R' B D L F' B' R2 D2 R2 F' R2 F R2 B' R2


----------



## TDM (Dec 22, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> B2 L' U L D2 R' B D L F' B' R2 D2 R2 F' R2 F R2 B' R2


x2 // Inspection
L R D R' D' // 222 (5/5)
U2 R2 B2 R2 // Block (4/9)
y' r U' r' F // Pair (4/13)
R' U' R // F2L minus one piece (3/16)
M' U2 M // F2L (3/19)
y' F' L' U' L U F // OLL (6/25)
y R' U' R F2 R' U R d R2 U' R2 U' R2 // Movecount was low so I did a shorter Y perm than usual (13/38)

Next: B2 D' B2 U2 L2 D' R2 B2 D' L2 U' B' D' F' R U' R' D' L B' L2


----------



## mDiPalma (Dec 23, 2014)

$ U2 R' F U // 2x2x2 on scramble (4)
(R' D U' B' U R L' D' R2 D' R2 L B2 D' R' D R D' R D2 R2 D2) // ab3c on inverse (22)
$ = [L' D' L, U2] // l3c (6)

L' D' L U2 L' D' L R' F U D2 R2 D2 R' D R' D' R D B2 L' R2 D R2 D L R' U' B U D' R (32)

next L B U B2 R2 F' B R F R L2 F2 U2 F2 L U2 R2 L D2 L'


----------



## Cale S (Dec 23, 2014)

mDiPalma said:


> next L B U B2 R2 F' B R F R L2 F2 U2 F2 L U2 R2 L D2 L'


F2 U' L' U // square
on inverse: B2 U2 L' B' // 2x2x2
on normal: B R' B2 // 2x2x3
on inverse: R2 D R' // F2L - 1 corner

skeleton: F2 U' L' ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ U B R' B2 R D' R2 B (•‿•) L U2 ಠ◡ಠ B2

insert at ¯\_(ツ)_/¯: [F D F', Uw U']
insert at (•‿•): [B U B', D2]
insert at ಠ◡ಠ: [R, F L2 F']

final solution: F2 U' L' F D F' Uw U' F D' F' Uw' U2 B R' B2 R D' R2 B2 U B' D2 B U' B' D2 L U2 R F L2 F' R' F L2 B2 F' (38)



Spoiler: a less silly 34 move solution



F2 U' L' U // square
on inverse: B2 U2 L' B' // 2x2x2
on normal: B R' B2 // 2x2x3
R' D' R' D R' D' R // F2L - 1
D' B' D B // F2L
B D2 B' D' B D' B' D' // OLL

skeleton: F2 U' L' U B R' B2 R' D' R' D * R' D' R D' B' D B2 D2 B' D' B D' B' D' B L U2 B2
insert at *: [D' R2 D, L] 

final solution: F2 U' L' U B R' B2 R' D' R D L D' R2 D L' R' D' R D' B' D B2 D2 B' D' B D' B' D' B L U2 B2 (34)



Next: R2 B' L2 R2 D2 U2 F2 L2 D2 B' D2 U' F R' B L U' F U F R2


----------



## TDM (Dec 23, 2014)

Cale S said:


> R2 B' L2 R2 D2 U2 F2 L2 D2 B' D2 U' F R' B L U' F U F R2


y' x
B'
L2 D2 U F
L F' L' F
U R' U' R2 B' R' B
U2 R U R' U L' U R U' L U2 R'
S U2 S'
U' M2 U' M
S' U2 S
U' M' U' M' U2 M' U' M
L U' L' U' M' U2 M U' L U L' U

Next: R' F2 L R2 B2 R' B2 D2 R U2 F2 D' B' F' R' B2 D B' R2 U2


----------



## mDiPalma (Dec 23, 2014)

Cale S said:


> insert at ¯\_(ツ)_/¯: [F D F', Uw U']
> insert at (•‿•): [B U B', D2]
> insert at ಠ◡ಠ: [R, F L2 F']



lol the only reason I use different symbols each time is because I go through the skeleton and record every commutator that cancels at least 1 move.

you're just playin tho


----------



## Cale S (Dec 23, 2014)

TDM said:


> Next: R' F2 L R2 B2 R' B2 D2 R U2 F2 D' B' F' R' B2 D B' R2 U2


on inverse: B' D' B' // pseudo 2x2x2
on normal: D2 L2 F' // pseudo 2x2x3
on inverse: U F' L' // stuff
on normal: U L2 // F2L - 1
on inverse: F U2 F' U2 F U F' // F2L
on normal: F U R U' R' F' U // to L3C

skeleton: D2 L2 F' U L2 F U R U' R' F' U F U' F' U2 ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ F U2 F' L F U' B D B
insert at ¯\_(ツ)_/¯: [R B' R', F]

final solution: D2 L2 F' U L2 F U R U' R' F' U F U' F' U2 R B' R' F R B R' U2 F' L F U' B D B (31)

Next: L2 U' B2 F2 U R2 U' L2 B2 D' L2 B' L D' L2 B U B L2 B' F'


----------



## pdilla (Dec 24, 2014)

Cale S said:


> Next: L2 U' B2 F2 U R2 U' L2 B2 D' L2 B' L D' L2 B U B L2 B' F'



z2 y // inspection
L F' R F R2 // cross
U2 L' U L Uw' U R' U2 R D // multislot pairs 1 and 2
Dw R' U R2 U' R2 U2 R // pair 3 + setup for pair 4
U' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 // WV cancels into R Perm
alg.cubing.net

33 HTM

Next: U2 B2 R2 B2 D' F2 D' U' F2 R2 U2 F' U2 F' D2 F' L D2 U' B' F'


----------



## porkynator (Dec 25, 2014)

pdilla said:


> Next: U2 B2 R2 B2 D' F2 D' U' F2 R2 U2 F' U2 F' D2 F' L D2 U' B' F'



R' D L B R' B' L' B R2 U L D2 B' D' F' B' L' D' L B' D B L B' L' B D2 (27)

R' D * B R U L
D2 B' D' F'
B' L' D' L B' D B
L B' L' B D2

* = L B R' B' L' B R B'

Next scramble: R2 B2 L D2 R' D2 B2 R F2 R2 D L D B U F L D B U2 F2


----------



## pdilla (Dec 25, 2014)

Dat Sledge ending tho!!!



porkynator said:


> Next scramble: R2 B2 L D2 R' D2 B2 R F2 R2 D L D B U F L D B U2 F2



D' R' F' U' L2 B' L' D' // xcross
y' R' U2 L' R2 U R2 // pair 2 + pair 3 setup
L2 F' L' F // pair 3 + separate pair 4
R U2 R' U2 Lw2 F' Lw' U // badmephisto pair 4 insertion (you'll see why)
x Rw U R' U R U' R' U R U2 Rw' // OLL
U2 // That's why
alg.cubing.net

38 HTM

Next: D2 R U2 R B2 F2 R D2 R' F2 R B' D B' D' R D B2 F' R'


----------



## Cale S (Dec 25, 2014)

pdilla said:


> Next: D2 R U2 R B2 F2 R D2 R' F2 R B' D B' D' R D B2 F' R'


on inverse: L B D B // 2x2x2
R F2 // pseudo 2x2x3
on normal: R' F' B U B' U2 // F2L - 1
R U' R2 U2 F' U' F // VHLS
F R F' R F R2 F' R2 // ZBLL

final solution: R' F' B U B' U2 R U' R2 U2 F' U' F2 R F' R F R2 F' R2 F2 R' B' D' B' L' (26)

Next: R2 U2 F U R' U2 D' F2 D' B2 R U2 F2 R U2 D2 B2 L' U2 R'


----------



## CuberAtCanada (Dec 27, 2014)

R2 U2 F U R' U2 D' F2 D' B2 R U2 F2 R U2 D2 B2 L' U2 R'

F2 L F' R 
Y L' U2 L U2 F R' F' R
U L U2 L' U' L U L'
U' R' U2 R U R' U' R
U2 L' U' L U2 L' U L
F U R U' R' F'
U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R
R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L U'

Next: B D2 B R B' F' R' L U' B' R' L F' L' D2 F' R' B2 L' U2 B2 R2 F R' D2


----------



## Attila (Dec 27, 2014)

CuberAtCanada said:


> Next: B D2 B R B' F' R' L U' B' R' L F' L' D2 F' R' B2 L' U2 B2 R2 F R' D2


R’ B R2 D R L’ F’ L2 B2 L’ D B2 L R’ U2 B’ L2 F2 R’ D2 L’ U L R’ F’ R 26HTM
R’ B orient corners,
R2 D R L’ F’ 5 edges,
switch to inverse
R’ F R L’ U more edge,
L D2 R F2 L2 permute corners,
B U2 R L’ B2 D’ L B2 L2 LSE.

next: U2 R’ F L2 R’ U’ B2 F L B F2 L2 D B2 D2 L B F’ U’ F B2 L2 U’ L’ F’


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 29, 2014)

Attila said:


> next: U2 R’ F L2 R’ U’ B2 F L B F2 L2 D B2 D2 L B F’ U’ F B2 L2 U’ L’ F’


premove: B2
D2 B' L' F//2x2x2
U' B2 U R B'//2x2x3
to inverse wit premove R2
R2 U2 R2 U2 R2//F2L-1
U R' U' R U' //3 corners 3 edges

Skeleton: D2 B' L' F U' B2 U R B' R2 U R' U R U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 B2*#
*=B U2 B' D' B U2 B' D (IF says this is optimal hooray)
#=D' R' D' R L' F R F' R' L D2
why do I suck so much at insertions 
Final: D2 B' L' F U' B2 U R B' R2 U R' U R U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 B' U2 B' D' B U2 B' R' D' R L' F R F' R' L D2 (37)

Next: R2 D2 F' L2 R2 B' F2 L2 D2 B2 R2 D' U B' D2 L U R D R'


----------



## Attila (Dec 30, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Next: R2 D2 F' L2 R2 B' F2 L2 D2 B2 R2 D' U B' D2 L U R D R'



D’ L R’ U’ F U F’ L2 B U2 F B’ U L2 R2 B F2 U’ B’ F R F D’ F’ D2 B 26 HTM, 22 STM

D’ L R’ U’ F U orient corners and 4 edges,
F’ L2 B U2 permute corners,
F B’ U L2 R2 (D’) 2 more edges,
(D) B F2 U’ B’ F R F D’ F’ D2 B LSE.

next: F’’L’ F’ B2 U’ B’ D’ L F’ B’ R2 F2 L’ D R’ B L2 U2 L U L’ U2 F’ U2 F’


----------



## Cale S (Dec 30, 2014)

Attila said:


> next: F' L' F' B2 U' B' D' L F' B' R2 F2 L' D R' B L2 U2 L U L' U2 F' U2 F'


on inverse: F' R' B U R' // 2x2x2
on normal: F' D' F' D2 // 2x2x3
on inverse: F' L2 F2 L' F // F2L - 1
L' F' D F D' // edges

skeleton: F' D' F' * D' F' D' F L F' L ** F2 L2 F R U' B' R F
insert at *: [F' U2 F, D']
insert at **: [L' B' L, F2]

final solution: F' D' F2 U2 F D' F' U2 D' F L F' B' L F2 L' B L' F R U' B' R F (24)

Next: B L' U2 F' B' R2 L' D B' D2 F2 R2 F2 D' F2 U R2 U' D2


----------



## Randomno (Dec 30, 2014)

Cale S said:


> Next: B L' U2 F' B' R2 L' D B' D2 F2 R2 F2 D' F2 U R2 U' D2



z2

F' L' y U' R' F R U F R' F' D2 // Horrible cross
U' L U' L' d L' U' L // F2L 1
R U R' U2 L U' L' // F2L 2
U R U R' U y R U' R' // F2L 3
L U2 L' U' y' R U R' // F2L 4
F U R U' R' F' // EO
y' R U2 R' U' R U' R' // CO
U M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2 // PLL setup
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' // PLL (Y perm)

This is why I'm a 26 second solver. :/


----------



## Attila (Dec 31, 2014)

next: R2 B2 D R2 U' B' U' R D U L B F2 L2 B L2 R' U R' L2 D' F2 L R2 U2


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 31, 2014)

Randomno said:


> This is why I'm a 26 second solver. :/


Provide a new scramble next time please? anyway I'll invert every move of Cale S's scramble as the new scramble...
B' L U2 F B R2 L D' B D2 F2 R2 F2 D F2 U' R2 U D2

L' F' R D' //2x2x2
B' U' R' B *U'*//2x2x3
*U* R U' D' R' D//EO fail 
R2 B' R2 B' //F2L-1
R2 U R' F R2 F' R U' R//blocks
x' y L U L2 B L B2 U B //1LLL

Final: L' F' R D' B' U' R' B R U' D' R' D R2 B' R2 B' R2 U R' F R2 F' R U' R U B U2 L U L2 B L (34)

next D B2 R2 B2 D L2 D B2 U' B2 D L' B2 F' U B2 D' B L2 F2

Ninjad. Working on Attila's scramble now



Attila said:


> next: R2 B2 D R2 U' B' U' R D U L B F2 L2 B L2 R' U R' L2 D' F2 L R2 U2


F' L' R2 U2 //2x2x2
L' D2 L2 D2 L B2 L'//XXcross
D' F' D F//3rd pair
D2 R' B R B'4th pair
R' B' D B R F D' L D L' D' F' //1LLL

32 moves


----------



## pdilla (Jan 1, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> next D B2 R2 B2 D L2 D B2 U' B2 D L' B2 F' U B2 D' B L2 F2



x y' // inspection
R' U D R2 L' D2 // xcross + preserve pair 2
U' R' U R // pair 2
U R U R' Dw R' U' R // pair 3 
U' R U' R' F' U' F // pair 4
M' U' M' U2 M U' M2 U' M' // ELL
U2 // AUF
alg.cubing.net

35 STM

Next: L B2 D2 L' F D2 R L2 U' R' D' B2 U' R2 F2 L2 F D' F U F' R2 L' U2 L


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 1, 2015)

pdilla said:


> Next: L B2 D2 L' F D2 R L2 U' R' D' B2 U' R2 F2 L2 F D' F U F' R2 L' U2 L



y L' R' D' F D L2 D//Eoline
L2 R' U2 R'//pseudoblock
U L2 U2 L' U2 L2//pseudoblock
U R' L U2 R L'//pseudoF2L3
U' R' U R2 B2 R' B2 U' L U' L' //pseudoF2L+WV
U2 M2 U M U2 M' U //PLL

Next: B2 U2 F R2 F2 L2 R2 B' L2 F U2 R F U' F L' B L2 F2 L U


----------



## Cale S (Jan 1, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Next: B2 U2 F R2 F2 L2 R2 B' L2 F U2 R F U' F L' B L2 F2 L U



L' D2 B2 L' B2 // 2x2x2
U' F2 U F // pseudo 2x2x3
switch to inverse: F L F B' U B // F2L - 1
switch to normal: U F R B U B' U R' U F' U2 // ELS

skeleton: L' D2 B2 L' B2 U' F2 U F U * F R B U B' U R' U F' ** U2 B' U' B F' L' F'
insert at *: [R B R', F] 
insert at **: [F, U' B' U] 

final solution: L' D2 B2 L' B2 U' F2 U F U R B R' F R U B' U R' B' U F' U' B U' B' U' B F' L' F' (31)

Next: D2 L2 D' F2 D' R2 F2 D2 U' B2 L2 F' L2 U B L2 U' L R' F R2


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 1, 2015)

Cale S said:


> Next: D2 L2 D' F2 D' R2 F2 D2 U' B2 L2 F' L2 U B L2 U' L R' F R2



inverse: L F' U' B' D//2x2x2
normal: U' F2 L F U2 //2x2x3
inverse: U' F2 U L2 F L2//F2L-1
D' L D L' F'//3 corners 3 edges

Skeleton: U' F2 L F U2 F L D' L' D * L2 F' L2 U' F2 U D' B U F L' **
*= B R2 B' L2 B R2 B' L2
**=R D' R' U' D B D B' U D' (sigh...)

Final: U' F2 L F U2 F L D' L' D B R2 B' L2 B R2 B' F' L2 U' F2 U D' B U F L' R D' R' U' D B D B' U D'

Next: R2 B2 U2 B' D2 U2 B2 R2 D2 L2 R2 D' R' B' U R D L' R2 F B


----------



## pdilla (Jan 1, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Next: R2 B2 U2 B' D2 U2 B2 R2 D2 L2 R2 D' R' B' U R D L' R2 F B



y2 // inspection
U2 D' L F D' F' R2 F // xxcross
Dw' R U2 L U L' U' R' // pair 3 + setup
U2 Lw2 F' Lw' U Lw' // pair 4 + EO
y2 R' U' R U' R' U' L' U2 R U' R' U2 L R // ZBLL
U' // AUF
alg.cubing.net

37 HTM

Next: U' L2 U2 R2 B2 U' B2 D L2 U B2 R D' R B' D2 F' D' R B


----------



## TDM (Jan 1, 2015)

pdilla said:


> U' L2 U2 R2 B2 U' B2 D L2 U B2 R D' R B' D2 F' D' R B


x2 y // Inspection
[L' R] F L2 D' // EOLine (4/4)
U' M F' M' // F2L-1 (4/8)
L' U2 L U' R' U' R // F2L-2 (7/15)
L U L' U2 L' U2 L' // F2L-3 (7/22)
U' L' U' L // Speedheise setup (4/26)
l F' L' F M' U // AB6C (6/32)
y l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 // Comm-1 (9/41)
I think the last commutator cancels, but I can't actually find a commutator less than 10 moves. I know there is a 9 move one and I'm 99% sure it starts with an R2. Any help...?

Next: L2 D B2 D' R2 B2 R2 D2 F2 U' L2 B F2 U2 B' U2 R' B F R' D'


----------



## porkynator (Jan 1, 2015)

pdilla said:


> Next: U' L2 U2 R2 B2 U' B2 D L2 U B2 R D' R B' D2 F' D' R B



Found this in like 15 minutes lol

B' D F R' D R D2 R' D B D' B2 D2 R2 D' R D R' U' R D' R' (22)

With my NISS notation (moves in brackets are done on inverse scramble):
B' D F R' //Pseudo 2x2x3
(U D R2) //2x2x3
(D2 B2 D B') //F2L-1+EO
D R D2 R' D //All but 3 corners

Skeleton: B' D F R' D R D2 R' D B D' B2 D2 R2 D' U'
Append U R D R' U' R D' R' (2 moves cancel)

Edit: still ninja'd. Use TDM's scramble.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 2, 2015)

TDM;1046712= said:


> I think the last commutator cancels, but I can't actually find a commutator less than 10 moves. I know there is a 9 move one and I'm 99% sure it starts with an R2. Any help...?


holding red front white top, L F2 L B2 L' F2 L B2 L2


> Next: L2 D B2 D' R2 B2 R2 D2 F2 U' L2 B F2 U2 B' U2 R' B F R' D'



x y2 U L F2 U' R2 F'//EOline
R2 L' U' L' U2 L U' L U L //Left block
U2 R U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U R2//right block
R' U' R U' R' U2 R L' U2 L U L' U L//ew OLL
L2 U F' B L2 F B' U L2 U2//PLL

48 moves. Moral: ZZ is kinda awful for movecount

Next: F2 D2 L2 R2 F D2 L2 B2 R2 U2 B2 D' F' U' L U B2 F' L'


----------



## TDM (Jan 2, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> holding red front white top, L F2 L B2 L' F2 L B2 L2


Doesn't cancel though 


> F2 D2 L2 R2 F D2 L2 B2 R2 U2 B2 D' F' U' L U B2 F' L'


x2 // Inspection
[U D] M' U' x' U L2 D // EOLine (6/6)
U L' U' L' U2 L' // F2L-1 (6/12)
U2 R U' R2 U2 R U R2 // F2L-2 (8/20)
U' R' U R L' U2 L // F2L-3 (7/27)
R' U2 R U R' U' R // F2L-4 (7/34)
F R2 U' R2 U' R2 U R2 F' // Corners (9/43)
y U M' U2 M // Edges (4/47)

very bad F2L

Next: B2 R2 U2 L2 D2 F2 R' U2 R' B2 L' D B F' D2 R F D2 B' D' B2


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 2, 2015)

TDM said:


> Doesn't cancel though


Cube explorer says that it's the only optimal solution for that case.


----------



## DeeDubb (Jan 2, 2015)

TDM said:


> Next: B2 R2 U2 L2 D2 F2 R' U2 R' B2 L' D B F' D2 R F D2 B' D' B2



Giving a CFOP solve a try... don't laugh:

Solve:
x' // Green Cross, why not?
L2 B2 U2 R2 // Cross (4)
R' U' R U L' U' L // Pair1 (7)
R U R' U' L U' L' // Pair 2 (7)
U R' U R y L' U' L // Pair 3 (7)
R U' R' U R U R' // Pair 4 (7)
U' R' U' R U L U' R' U x M // COLL (11)
R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U' // PLL (12)
55HTM

Next: U' F' R D L2 B' L2 B' U' D2 R' D2 R2 B2 R' D2 B2 D2 L


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 2, 2015)

DeeDubb said:


> Giving a CFOP solve a try... don't laugh:
> 
> Solve:
> x' // Green Cross, why not?
> ...



It's a decent solution! Nothing bad with it.


----------



## pdilla (Jan 4, 2015)

DeeDubb said:


> Next: U' F' R D L2 B' L2 B' U' D2 R' D2 R2 B2 R' D2 B2 D2 L



Keep CFOP alive!

x' y // inspection
L F' L R' F U D L' // xcross
D R' U2 R D' // pair 2
L' U2 L U' L' U L // pair 3
U2 Rw U' R' U R U Rw' // pair 4 + EO
y R U' L' U R' U L U L' U L // COLL
y' M2 U M' U2 M U M2 // EPLL
alg.cubing.net

50 HTM

Next: F2 D B2 D2 U' L2 B2 D U2 B D L' B U L2 B' D' L U


----------



## DeeDubb (Jan 4, 2015)

pdilla said:


> Next: F2 D B2 D2 U' L2 B2 D U2 B D L' B U L2 B' D' L U



I can CFOP!

Solve:


x' y'
R F' R D2 R // Green Cross (5)
y L' U2 L U' y' L' U' L // Pair1 (7)
y U L' U2 L y U L' U' L // Pair2 (8)
y2 U2 R U R' U2 y L' U L // Pair3 (8)
y U R U2 R' U2 R U R' // Pair4 (8)
F R U R' U' F' // EO (Don't know OLL) (6)
R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L U' R // COLL (12)
U' // Errrmaggerrrd skip!

54 HTM

Next: F2 L' U' F B R2 B D' B2 L' B2 L F2 U2 F2 B2 R2 B2 L'


----------



## TDM (Jan 4, 2015)

DeeDubb said:


> U' // Errrmaggerrrd skip!
> 
> 54 HTM


55 if you include the U' at the end.



> F2 L' U' F B R2 B D' B2 L' B2 L F2 U2 F2 B2 R2 B2 L'


x2 // Inspection
D' L' D // F2B-1 (3/3)
R2 r' F // F2B-2 (3/6)
U R' U2 R U' R2 // F2B-3 (6/12)
U M R U' R' // F2B-4 (5/17)
U' R U2 R' U' R U' R2 U2 R U R' U R // CMLL (14/31)
M2 U' M U' M // EO (5/36)
U E2 M' E2 M // EP (5/41)

lol solve, except CMLL.

Next: F' R2 U' D' R' F U2 R U' L F' R2 D2 B U2 B' U2 B D2 B R2


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 4, 2015)

DeeDubb said:


> Next: F2 L' U' F B R2 B D' B2 L' B2 L F2 U2 F2 B2 R2 B2 L'


your CFOP is pretty good. Just curious, have you ever timed your CFOP solves?
z2 U2 R F2 R' F' D L2 U' L D'//xcross
R U R' U' R U R'//F2L2
U L U L' U' L U L'//f2l3
d' R U' R' U R U R'//f2l4
U' r' U r2 U' r2 U' r2 U r'//OLL
y M2 U M2 U M U2 M2 U2 M//PLL


bleh ninjad


----------



## DeeDubb (Jan 4, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> your CFOP is pretty good. Just curious, have you ever timed your CFOP solves?



Umm. It's all intuitive... Let me do an Ao5 real quick.

47.97, 32.39, 30.26, 33.72, 27.68 (ao5: 32.12)

Meh, better than expected.

(last scramble was super easy yellow cross: D2 F2 D' R2 D L2 B2 U L2 R2 B' R U R D2 B2 F L D U L')


EDIT:

Solve:

x
D2 L' F U2 B2 // Cross (5)
U' L' U2 L U' y' R U' R' // Pair1 (8)
y2 U R U' R' // Pair2 (4)
y R U R' U2 R U2 R' L U L' // Pair3 (10) 
R U' R' U R U R' U2 y L' U L // Pair4 (11) 
f R U R' U' f' // EO
F R U' R' U R U2 R' U' R U R' U' F' // COLL (14)
M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 M' U'// PLL (15)
// 73HTM Turrable

D U B2 L2 D B2 U R2 F2 D B' L' U2 R' B2 U' B' D' B R' D'


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 5, 2015)

DeeDubb said:


> D U B2 L2 D B2 U R2 F2 D B' L' U2 R' B2 U' B' D' B R' D'



U R' F' D2 F' L U L U B //2x2x3
F' U L' U2 L F //F2L
B' R' F R' B2 R F' B R' B2 R2 B' R' B2//ZBLL

30 moves


Next: B2 F2 U2 L2 R2 B2 U R2 D' B2 D' L F R' D2 L' D F' U B' L2


----------



## porkynator (Jan 5, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Next: B2 F2 U2 L2 R2 B2 U R2 D' B2 D' L F R' D2 L' D F' U B' L2



B2 D U2 F U L' F2 L' U2 F B' R2 U R' U2 D2 L U' L' U' D F' L R2 F U D' L' F' B2 R' L D' U F2 (35)

Corners First solve

B2 D U2 F U //CO + 2 edges (5/5)
L' F2 L' U2 //CP -1 move (4/9)
F B' //2 more edges (2/11)
R * U D' F' //1 more edge (4/15)
L R2 F U D' L' //3 more edges (6/21)
F' B2 R' L D' U F2 //Centres and 1 more edge (all but 3 edges) (7/28)

* = R U R' U2 D2 L U' L' U2 D2 (7/35)

Next scramble: L' U F' L D B2 R U' F' D B2 D' L2 D L2 F2 U F2 U2


----------



## qaz (Jan 5, 2015)

porkynator said:


> B2 D U2 F U L' F2 L' U2 F B' R2 U R' U2 D2 L U' L' U' D F' L R2 F U D' L' F' B2 R' L D' U F2 (35)
> 
> Corners First solve
> 
> ...



y2 x
U r B' F U2 F2
R U' r' U' r U' R2 U' r2 U2 R2
U F' r U R' U' r' F R
U2 M U' M U' M2 U' M U2 M U

37 STM

next: L2 F2 D F2 R2 U F2 L2 B' U' F2 D R' D' L' R2 D' F


----------



## TDM (Jan 5, 2015)

qaz said:


> L2 F2 D F2 R2 U F2 L2 B' U' F2 D R' D' L' R2 D' F


x2 y'
L' F'
u2 U R U' R'
U2 L' U L u2
U R' U R U' R' U' R
U' L U2 L' U' r B r'
U' f R U R' U' f' U F R U R' U' F'
U2 R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R r

Next: U L' U R2 D' R U2 D' B' R2 U L2 U' B2 R2 U R2 U2 F2 R2


----------



## Cale S (Jan 6, 2015)

TDM said:


> Next: U L' U R2 D' R U2 D' B' R2 U L2 U' B2 R2 U R2 U2 F2 R2



D2 L' D2 // square (3/3)
switch to inverse: R D' L // 2x2x2 
switch to normal: R' U' R' U2 R' // pseudo 2x2x3 
switch to inverse: R2 U2 B U2 B2 U2 // F2L - 1 
switch to normal: R B R' B R' U R U' // F2L 
D L B L' B' L B L' B' D' B // OLLCP

skeleton: D2 L' D2 R' U' R' U2 B R' B R' U R U' D L B L' B' L B L' B' D' B U2 B2 U2 B' U2 * R2 L' D R'

insert at *: [U2, M]

final solution: D2 L' D2 R' U' R' U2 B R' B R' U R U' D L B L' B' L B L' B' D' B U2 B2 U2 B' Rw' R U2 R B R' (35)

Next: R' D2 R2 B2 R' B2 L' D2 U2 R2 B2 D' R' B R' B2 F2 U' L F'


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 6, 2015)

Cale S said:


> Next: R' D2 R2 B2 R' B2 L' D2 U2 R2 B2 D' R' B R' B2 F2 U' L F'



F U' B' L U'//2x2x2
L2 B2 D2 L B2//2x2x3
switch to inverse
F L' F2 D' F//EO
normal
L2 D L D L2//F2L-1
D2 L D L' D2//3 corners 3 edges

Skeleton: F U' B' L U' L2 B2 D2 L B2 L2 D L D L2 D2 L *D L' D2 F' D F2 L F'
*=R' D ** L' D' R D L D'
**= D' L D L D L D' L' D' L'

Final: F U' B' L U' L2 B2 D2 L B2 L2 D L D L2 D2 L2 R' D L D L D' L' D' L2 D' R D' F' D F2 L F'(34)

Next R B2 R U' B' R B2 D F' D2 R2 B2 R U2 B2 D2 R' U2 L D2


----------



## TDM (Jan 6, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> R B2 R U' B' R B2 D F' D2 R2 B2 R U2 B2 D2 R' U2 L D2


z'
R2 U R' U2 B
U M' U'
r' U' B' R2 B
U2 R U' R' U2 M2 r *U R'
R U* R' U R U r' F R' F' r
M2 U M U2 M'
U' M' U2 M2 U2 M'

41 STM.

Next: D2 L2 D F2 L2 U F2 U2 L2 F2 D F L U' F2 R2 F2 D' B R U


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 7, 2015)

TDM said:


> Next: D2 L2 D F2 L2 U F2 U2 L2 F2 D F L U' F2 R2 F2 D' B R U



Time for some good old CFOP
x2 F' R' B' R' y L' U2 L D'//Xcross
U2 R U' R' U R U R'//F2L2
d' R' F R F' R' U' R//F2L3
U2 F' U' F//F2L4
y2 R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F'//OLL
L' U' L y L2 u L' U L U' L u' L2//PLL

next F2 L2 U2 B2 F2 D' F2 D2 B2 F2 D F' D2 B' L' F D L2 D2 L2 U2


----------



## Attila (Jan 7, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> next F2 L2 U2 B2 F2 D' F2 D2 B2 F2 D F' D2 B' L' F D L2 D2 L2 U2


R B2 D’ L F U2 D’ orient corners, and 4 edges,
R L2 U’ R L’B 2 more edges,
R U2 L F2 L R2 F D U’ R’ LSE.

next: B2 R' U' F2 B2 D L' U2 F' U L F' D2 U2 L R2 B2 R F U' R2 U' L2 U2 L'


----------



## qaz (Jan 7, 2015)

Attila said:


> R B2 D’ L F U2 D’ orient corners, and 4 edges,
> R L2 U’ R L’B 2 more edges,
> R U2 L F2 L R2 F D U’ R’ LSE.
> 
> next: B2 R' U' F2 B2 D L' U2 F' U L F' D2 U2 L R2 B2 R F U' R2 U' L2 U2 L'



L' U' F' U2
D F R' D' F R F2 D F'
R2 D' R D
F R' F'
D' R' D R' D' R D R D B' D' B R'

next: U2 L2 U2 B' U2 B' U2 L2 F U F' R2 F' D2 U' B2 L' F'


----------



## Cale S (Jan 7, 2015)

qaz said:


> next: U2 L2 U2 B' U2 B' U2 L2 F U F' R2 F' D2 U' B2 L' F'



on inverse: U' F2 // square
D' U R U2 F U B // pseudo 2x2x3
D' L' D' L' B // F2L - 1
on normal: D' R' B R B' D R D R' // LS + edges

skeleton: D' * R' B R B' D R D R' B' L D L D B' U' F' U2 R' U' D F2 ** U
insert at *: [U' L2 U, R']
insert at **: [B2, U F' U']

final solution: D' U' L2 U R' U' L2 U B R B' D R D R' B' L D L D B' U' F' U2 R' U' D F2 B2 U F' U' B2 U F (35)

Insertion Finder says my insertions were optimal

Next: D' L F D' B' L U' R F' D' L' B2 L2 D2 L' D2 R' D2 R2 U2 F2


----------



## porkynator (Jan 7, 2015)

Ninja'd, but I've found a cool solution for qaz' scramble: U2 L2 U2 B' U2 B' U2 L2 F U F' R2 F' D2 U' B2 L' F'

F L' //EO (2/2)
B2 U' B' U B2 D' B U' B' D //I thought a J perm looked nice here, doesn't it? (Just kidding, it's an insertion) (10/12)
F2 L2 B2 R2 //More blocks (also, nice sequence of moves lol) (4/16)
U F2 D' F //Domino reduction (4/20)
D F2 R2 U // Finish (4/24)


----------



## lerenard (Jan 8, 2015)

Next: D' L F D' B' L U' R F' D' L' B2 L2 D2 L' D2 R' D2 R2 U2 F2

I wanted to practice Roux FMC:

L D' S U' L D' // first block 6/6
x' r U' r U' r' U2 R' U' R' U r // second block 11/17 (The last two little r's were experimentation for a good LSE case)
y R U R' U L' U R U' L U2 R' y' // CMLL (really just COLL) 11/28
M2 U M' U M U2 M // LSE 7/35

35 STM

next scramble: B' F2 R L' F' U' F2 B' L' B' F2 D' F' R2 B' R L' U B F R B2 D2 U2 B'


----------



## mDiPalma (Jan 8, 2015)

porkynator said:


> Ninja'd, but I've found a cool solution for qaz' scramble: U2 L2 U2 B' U2 B' U2 L2 F U F' R2 F' D2 U' B2 L' F'
> 
> F L' //EO (2/2)
> B2 U' B' U B2 D' B U' B' D //I thought a J perm looked nice here, doesn't it? (Just kidding, it's an insertion) (10/12)
> ...



so far, this is the best solve i've seen in 2015. awesome


cube explorer also has a really cool optimal solution for your F L' start.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 8, 2015)

mDiPalma said:


> cube explorer also has a really cool optimal solution for your F L' start.



What is it?


lerenard said:


> next scramble: B' F2 R L' F' U' F2 B' L' B' F2 D' F' R2 B' R L' U B F R B2 D2 U2 B'



B' L' U B' F U'//2x2x2
R2 B D R' B2//XXcross
R' D R D'//F2L-1
U R2 F' U F2 R F' R' *U2*//F2L+EO
*U* R2 U' D' R U R D R2 U' R' D' R D R' //ZBLL

38 moves

next B2 D2 R B2 L' B2 R U2 F2 R U2 F L' R2 U F2 R' D B' F L2


----------



## TDM (Jan 8, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> B2 D2 R B2 L' B2 R U2 F2 R U2 F L' R2 U F2 R' D B' F L2


y x' // Inspection (Pair 1 skip)
R' U' r' B // Pair 2 (4/4)
R2 U' R' r' U' r // Pair 3 (6/10)
U R U' M' U R' // Pair 4 (6/16)
U' R' U' R U' L U' R' U L' U2 r // CMSLL (12/28)
S U M2 // Pair 1 (3/31)
U' M U' M' // Pair 2 (4/35)
y' U M' U2 M' U' M // EO (6/41)
U M' U2 M U' M2 // ULUR (6/47)
U' M U2 M2 U2 M' // EP (6/53)

Next: F2 D' F2 D B2 U' L2 F2 D2 L2 D2 F' R2 B' U2 F' R B U' B2


----------



## Cale S (Jan 8, 2015)

TDM said:


> Next: F2 D' F2 D B2 U' L2 F2 D2 L2 D2 F' R2 B' U2 F' R B U' B2



on inverse: F2 R // square
on normal: F R F' // 2x2x2
on inverse: U B L2 B U' L // pseudo 2x2x3
U' B2 L F U2 F' // F2L - 1
on normal: U' B U B' // to L3E + L3C

skeleton: F R * F' U' B U B' F U2 F' L' B2 U L' U B' L2 B' U' R' F2
insert at *: [R B' R', F' Fw] // edge cycle

new skeleton: F R2 B' R' F' ** Fw R B R' Fw' U' B U B' F U2 F' L' B2 U L' U B' L2 B' U' R' F2
insert at **: [R2, B' L2 B] // corner cycle

final solution: F R2 B' R' F' R2 B' L2 B R2 B' L2 B Fw R B R' Fw' U' B U B' F U2 F' L' B2 U L' U B' L2 B' U' R' F2 (36)

Next: B2 R2 F' D2 L2 B' D2 R2 D2 U2 F2 L' U R F' U L U' F' D2 F'


----------



## TDM (Jan 8, 2015)

Cale S said:


> B2 R2 F' D2 L2 B' D2 R2 D2 U2 F2 L' U R F' U L U' F' D2 F'


z2
D' r U M
U R' U2 R2 y
R2 U' R2 r U r2 U2 R' U R
U' R U' M' U R'
U R U R' U R U r' F R' F' r
U' M' U' M U M' U' M'
U2 M U2 M'
U M U2 M2 U2 M'

Next: L2 U2 R F2 D2 R F2 D2 R2 U2 L' D R U' B2 F' D2 B R' B


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 9, 2015)

TDM said:


> Next: L2 U2 R F2 D2 R F2 D2 R2 U2 L' D R U' B2 F' D2 B R' B


Premove: L2
R U R D R//2x2x2
D L' D' *L'*//2x2x3
*L* B' L2 D2 L B' D' B//F2L-1
L' D2 L2 B' L'* B*//F2L
*B* R' B' R B R' B' R B' D' B D B' D' B D2//OLL+PLL skip

Final: R U R D R D L' D' B' L2 D2 L B' D' B L' D2 L2 B' L' B2 R' B' R B R' B' R B' D' B D B' D' B D2 L2 (37)

next U R2 B D F2 L D' L' U' R D2 B R2 L2 F' D2 B D2 L2 F'


----------



## ryak2002 (Jan 9, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> next U R2 B D F2 L D' L' U' R D2 B R2 L2 F' D2 B D2 L2 F'



U2 L U2 B U R U2 R//2X2X2
L' U' F2 U F//2x2x3
U' F' U' L2 U F' L'//F2L 1
U' L U2 L' U2 L U L'//F2L 2
U2 F U R U' R' F'//OLL
B U B' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 U//PLL (48)

next: U2 F2 D' R2 B2 U' R2 D' F2 R2 D' F U B U F L' B' F' U' R2


----------



## porkynator (Jan 9, 2015)

ryak2002 said:


> next: U2 F2 D' R2 B2 U' R2 D' F2 R2 D' F U B U F L' B' F' U' R2



U2
R B' R' D' R2
L B' L'
D B D' B'
F U
F' L2 F R2 F' D2 M D2 R' L' D R2

Next: U R2 U2 R2 F2 D B2 U L2 R2 F2 R' B2 F' U2 L D2 L D B2 F


----------



## Smiles (Jan 10, 2015)

porkynator said:


> Next: U R2 U2 R2 F2 D B2 U L2 R2 F2 R' B2 F' U2 L D2 L D B2 F



CFOP:

z
F' L' U' R' // starting x-cross on D
// notice corner at DBL and edge at DF
U' L R' F2 R // cross and set up pair
B U B' // insert pair
L' U2 L U L' U' L // pair
U2 y' L' U' L U L' U' L // pair
U2 L' U' L U L F' L' F // OLL
L' U' L U L F' L2 U L U L' U' L F U // PLL

Next: B2 D2 B2 D2 R2 B' D2 B' D2 F' D2 L' B R B2 D B' F D2 L


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 10, 2015)

Smiles said:


> Next: B2 D2 B2 D2 R2 B' D2 B' D2 F' D2 L' B R B2 D B' F D2 L



U' F' L B' F U'//blocks
inverse: B' L' B L2 F'//XXcross
normal:B D' B D' B' D2 B2 D' *B* //F2L
*B* R2 B2 R' B2 R' B2 R2 B R'//LL

Final: U' F' L B' F U' B D' B D' B' D2 B2 D' B2 R2 B2 R' B2 R' B2 R2 B R' F L2 B' L B (29)

Next L2 D2 F' D2 B F R2 B2 F2 U2 R2 D' R2 U' R' F2 L F' D2 U2 B'


----------



## mDiPalma (Jan 10, 2015)

B' L F R2 U2
D2 F' L D'
F2 L2
F D' L D L' 
F' % L' F L F' L' F' L


%=F' R' F L' F' R F L

=28 htm petrus

next L2 F2 U2 F2 D U F2 R2 D B2 R2 F' L2 R' B R2 B' L' B2 R U


----------



## TDM (Jan 10, 2015)

mDiPalma said:


> L2 F2 U2 F2 D U F2 R2 D B2 R2 F' L2 R' B R2 B' L' B2 R U


x2 // Inspection
R2 D2 L u // F2B-1 (4/4)
B' // F2B-2 (1/5)
R' U2 R U M R U' R2 // F2B-3 (8/13)
U M2 U2 r U R' // F2B-4 (6/19)
U2 [L' r'] D2 R U2 R' D2 R U2 l // CMLL (10/29)
U' M' U' M // EO (4/33)
U' M2 // ULUR (2/35)
U M U2 M' U2 M2 // EP (6/41)

I never get sub-40...

Next: L2 D' R2 B2 R2 B2 U R2 D' L2 R2 B L D F L2 U B' F2 U B


----------



## mDiPalma (Jan 10, 2015)

D' R U B r2
R' D' U' F U' D R' U R' y'
R2 U R' U2 R U' R U' R' U' 
F' L' F R F' L F U


=32 htm linear petrus


next U' B2 R2 U2 R2 D R2 U L2 R' D R U' B' D U2 F D2 F' R'


----------



## ryak2002 (Jan 10, 2015)

mDiPalma said:


> next U' B2 R2 U2 R2 D R2 U L2 R' D R U' B' D U2 F D2 F' R'




B' D' R' U' L F2//cross
U2 B' U' B F' L F L'//F2L #1
R2 u U' R2 u'//F2L #2
U2 B U2 B' U2 R' U R//F2L #3
L U' L'//F2L #4
M' U M U2 M' U M//oll
U2 R2' u R' U R' U' R u' R2' y' R' U R U//pll

next: R U2 B2 L2 F2 R B2 L' U2 L' U2 F' D2 F2 R U' B2 L' D U2 F'

sorry that i'm so bad at this


----------



## TDM (Jan 10, 2015)

ryak2002 said:


> B' D' R' U' L F2//cross
> U2 B' U' B F' L F L'//F2L #1
> R2 u U' R2 u'//F2L #2
> U2 B U2 B' U2 R' U R//F2L #3
> ...


Doesn't work.


> R U2 B2 L2 F2 R B2 L' U2 L' U2 F' D2 F2 R U' B2 L' D U2 F'


U L u r U2 b // F2B-1 (6/6)
R E' R u' // F2B-2 (4/10)
U2 R U' l U' R' U [l' R'] // F2B-3 (8/18)
U M2 U2 r U R' // F2B-4 (6/24)
R U R' U R U2 R' // CO (7/31)
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // CP (14/45)
U2 M' U' M' U2 M' U' M' // EO (8/53)
U2 M' U2 M // ULUR (4/47)
U' M' U2 M U2 M2 // EP (6/53)

Next: U2 L2 D B2 U L2 R2 U R2 U' L' B F' L' D2 U' L' D R D2


----------



## ryak2002 (Jan 10, 2015)

TDM said:


> Next: U2 L2 D B2 U L2 R2 U R2 U' L' B F' L' D2 U' L' D R D2



x
U' R' D L'//2X2X2
R' U2 F2 U2 L' U L//2X2X3
R' U F R' F' //finish cross
U R' U' R U2 R' U R//F2L #1
F' U2 F R U2 R' U2 R U' R'//F2L #2
U F R U' R' U' R U R' F'//OLL
R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L//PLL

next: L2 D' L2 D F2 R2 F2 D2 L2 D U' B' F' D' L2 F R' U2 B2 D U


----------



## mDiPalma (Jan 11, 2015)

F' U R2 U D2 L2
y U R' F R2 U2 R'
y2 R F' U F2 R F'
U2 R U2 R U R' U' R U2 R'
U2 y l' U' L U R U' L' U

=37 htm petrus in 10.56 sec lol

next L2 D' L2 B2 R2 U B2 U B2 U B' L2 F2 D2 R B' L2 D F' R


----------



## ryak2002 (Jan 11, 2015)

mDiPalma said:


> next L2 D' L2 B2 R2 U B2 U B2 U B' L2 F2 D2 R B' L2 D F' R



R' F' D L R B R'//2X2X2
U L' U' L'//2X2X3
F2 U L F' L'//finish cross
U R U' R' U' F U F'//F2L #1
U R U' R' U F' U' F//F2L #2
U F' L' U' L U L' U' L U F //OLL
z D R' U R2 D' R D U' R' U R2 D' R U' R2//PLL

next: L2 B2 D' F2 D R2 D B2 D' R2 D B L U L D F' U2 F' R' U


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 11, 2015)

ryak2002 said:


> next: L2 B2 D' F2 D R2 D B2 D' R2 D B L U L D F' U2 F' R' U



D F D L2//2x2x2
U L' U L U' F U F' //2x2x3
R U B' R2 B F' U' F R//F2L
R' U2 R U R' U' R U F R' U R U' F' //ZBLL

33 moves

next F2 U B2 U' R2 U R2 U2 L2 F2 U R U2 B' L' D' F' L F2 D F


----------



## porkynator (Jan 11, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> next F2 U B2 U' R2 U R2 U2 L2 F2 U R U2 B' L' D' F' L F2 D F



U L U' L' U2 R2
F2 B R
F2 D' F U2 F' D F U2 B
Lw U M' U2 M U R'
L' D' L E' L' D L E

Next scramble: B2 D2 R B2 L2 R U2 L B2 F' R' D' R B D' R' U2 R' F' R2


----------



## mDiPalma (Jan 11, 2015)

R' F' L B' F L'
y R2 U' R' U R' U' R
y' U2 D R2 D' R' D R2 U2 R U D'
R D' R U2 R' D R U2 R

next R2 D' L2 R2 B2 U F2 R2 D2 U' B' L B D' R' F' L2 D' U2 L' R'


----------



## Bindedsa (Jan 12, 2015)

mDiPalma said:


> next R2 D' L2 R2 B2 U F2 R2 D2 U' B' L B D' R' F' L2 D' U2 L' R'


y
R F L2 U' R' D L
y' L' U2 L
R U' R' y U R U' R'
U L' U L U' L' U' L
R U2 R D r' U2 r D' R2 U'

Next: D2 F R2 U2 L2 D2 U2 B R2 F D R U2 L2 R U' F D F


----------



## pdilla (Jan 12, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> Next: D2 F R2 U2 L2 D2 U2 B R2 F D R U2 L2 R U' F D F



y // inspection
R D R2 U R D // xcross (omfg, this feels so nice executing)
F U' F' L' U' L // pair 2
U L U2 R U R' // pair 3
U L' U L U' L' y U2 R' U' R // pair 4 + CP
U' y2 // *sigh*
M2 U F2 U M' U' M2 F2 U' M // ELL
alg.cubing.net

39 STM

Next: L' R D2 F' R U2 R' U' B F' D2 U2 R U2 L F' U' L B D B R2 B2 L2 U'


----------



## porkynator (Jan 12, 2015)

pdilla said:


> Next: L' R D2 F' R U2 R' U' B F' D2 U2 R U2 L F' U' L B D B R2 B2 L2 U'



D R U L' //CO + 5 edges
B2 D2 B D2 B' D2 F B2 U2 //CP + 3 edges
B R2 U' L U2 B' F R2 F2 B2 D' L U2 B' F2 //Last 4 edges and 4 centres

Next scramble: B2 L U2 F2 R' U2 B2 F2 U2 L B2 D' B R2 U B L' B' R2 F'


----------



## ryak2002 (Jan 12, 2015)

porkynator said:


> Next scramble: B2 L U2 F2 R' U2 B2 F2 U2 L B2 D' B R2 U B L' B' R2 F'



x
U' F2 R2 U F R' F2 U F//2X2X2
U B L' R' U' R B2//finish cross
U L' U L U B U B'// F2L #1
U' L U2 L' U B' U B//F2L #2
U' L' U' L U2 L' U' L//F2L #3
U2 r' U' r R' U' R U r' U r//OLL
M2' U M2' U M' U2 M2' U2 M' U2//PLL
that was painful

next: L2 F' D2 F' R2 F' U2 F' D2 U2 F2 D' R' F' U' L D L2 D R2 U2


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 13, 2015)

ryak2002 said:


> next: L2 F' D2 F' R2 F' U2 F' D2 U2 F2 D' R' F' U' L D L2 D R2 U2



F R' D' B D' L' U' R * F'^//2x2x3
B2 D' L B' L' B'//pseudo F2L
L D2 B' L U' L U L2 B2 D2 B' L' B'//AB5E
*=R L' D L D' R' L B L' B'
^=F L B' L' F' B D B D' B'

Final: F R' D' B D' L' U' R2 L' D L D' R' F' B D B D2 L B' L' B' L D2 B' L U' L U L2 B2 D2 B' L' B' (35)

Next: R2 U2 F2 U2 L F2 L' B2 F2 R B2 D L' R' D' L' B' R' F' U' R


----------



## ryak2002 (Jan 13, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Next: R2 U2 F2 U2 L F2 L' B2 F2 R B2 D L' R' D' L' B' R' F' U' R



z
B D' R D' L' u' R' u//cross
U' L U2 L' U2 L U' L'//F2L #1
B U B' U2 B U' B'//F2L #2
y' R' U2 R F R' F' R//F2L #3
y U' R U2 R' F' U2 F U2 F' U F//F2L #4
U' l' U' L U' L' U L U' L' U2 l//OLL


next: L2 R2 B' L2 B' U2 B' D2 B U2 R D' R2 B F2 D2 R B2 D' U'
M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2//PLL


----------



## Cale S (Jan 14, 2015)

ryak2002 said:


> next: L2 R2 B' L2 B' U2 B' D2 B U2 R D' R2 B F2 D2 R B2 D' U'



R U B' R2 F' // 2x2x2
on inverse: D' B2 R' // 2x2x3
on normal: B L' D L // F2L - 1
on inverse: D' R D2 R' B' D' B // add square in LL
B' L' D L D' B // edges

skeleton: R U B' R2 F' B L' D L B' D * L' D' L D B R D2 R' D R B2 D
insert at *: [B, L' F' L]

final solution: R U B' R2 F' B L' D L B' D B L' F' L B' L' F D' L D B R D2 R' D R B2 D (29)

Next: D2 R B2 U2 L2 U2 F2 D2 R2 F2 R B U L2 R F L' D' L D' R'


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 14, 2015)

Cale S said:


> Next: D2 R B2 U2 L2 U2 F2 D2 R2 F2 R B U L2 R F L' D' L D' R'



Premove: F
R' L2 B' R * D *B2*//2x2x2
*B2 *L' B' L B'//2x2x3
F R2 D' F2 *D*//F2L-1
*D* B R2 B' D' //F2L
F' R' U' R ^ U F R'//AB4C

*= L' U L D L' U' L D'
^= B' U F U' B U F' U'

Final: R' L2 B' R L' U L D L' U' B' L B' F R2 D' F2 D2 B R2 B' D' F' R' U' R B' U F U' B U R' F (34)

Next D' L2 B2 F2 D B2 D' F2 L2 U2 F' D B' L F2 U L' D2 R2 B2


----------



## Cale S (Jan 15, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Next D' L2 B2 F2 D B2 D' F2 L2 U2 F' D B' L F2 U L' D2 R2 B2



on inverse: F D2 R2 U L2 F // 2x2x2
U B' U' R' U2 // 2x2x3
on normal: R' B2 R2 // pseudo F2L - 1
B' U' B U // pseudo F2L
on inverse: R2 // F2L
D L B L' B' D' // OLL
on normal: U' B' U B U R' U2 B U B U' B' U R // PLL

Doing the T perm on normal scramble cancelled 8 moves...

final solution: R' B2 R2 U R' U2 B U B U' B' U R D B L B' L' D' R2 U2 R U B U' F' L2 U' R2 D2 F' (31)

Next: R2 D2 B U2 B' U2 R2 B' D2 U2 B2 L D2 U2 B' L' F R D2 U' L'


----------



## ryak2002 (Jan 15, 2015)

Cale S said:


> Next: R2 D2 B U2 B' U2 R2 B' D2 U2 B2 L D2 U2 B' L' F R D2 U' L'



z'
D2 F2 R'//cross
F2 R' F2 R//F2L #1
L' U' L U2 L' U' L//F2L #2
y2 U R U2 R' F' U2 F2 U F'//F2L #3
U F' U F U' R U R'//F2L #4
U2 F' L' U' L U F y F R U R' U' F'//OLL
U R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R U2//PLL


next: L2 R2 B' L2 B' U2 B' D2 B U2 R D' R2 B F2 D2 R B2 D' U'


----------



## ryak2002 (Jan 15, 2015)

why is this forum not showing up on the home page when someone posts?


----------



## Takezaki (Jan 16, 2015)

How do you hold the cube for the scrambles?


----------



## pdilla (Jan 16, 2015)

ryak2002 said:


> why is this forum not showing up on the home page when someone posts?



No one likes us?



Takezaki said:


> How do you hold the cube for the scrambles?



White on U, Green on F (typically).




ryak2002 said:


> next: L2 R2 B' L2 B' U2 B' D2 B U2 R D' R2 B F2 D2 R B2 D' U'



z2 R D2 R2 F' R U D' L // xcross
U R U2 R2 U' R2 U R' // pair 2 + setup
L U' L' // pair 3
R U R' U R U2 R' U' R' F R F' // VHLS
y U R U2' R2 F2 U' R2 U' R2 U F2 U R // ZBLL
alg.cubing.net

44 HTM

Next: D2 F U2 D L R' F2 B D B U R' L' D R2 B2 F2 R L2 B2 R F2 R2 L F'


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 17, 2015)

pdilla said:


> Next: D2 F U2 D L R' F2 B D B U R' L' D R2 B2 F2 R L2 B2 R F2 R2 L F'



on inverse,
U' L R2 B2//2x2x2
U2 L' U' L'//2x2x3
F' U F U'//F2L-1
U2 F' R' F R U2/F2L
D R F R' F' D'//EO
U' F' U F' U' F2 U L' F2 L F L' F L//2GLL

37 moves

next D L2 D2 F2 U' R2 U' R2 F2 R2 U R' B D' F R B2 L2 B' L2


----------



## ryak2002 (Jan 17, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> next D L2 D2 F2 U' R2 U' R2 F2 R2 U R' B D' F R B2 L2 B' L2



x2
D2 L2 F2 B D L'//cross
y R U R' U' F U F'//F2L #1
U2 R U' R' U B U B'//F2L #2
U R U R' L U L'//F2L #3
U' R U' R' U' F' U2 F U' F R' F' R U//F2L #4
R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R'//OLL
U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U'//PLL

by the way what does on inverse mean?

next: B2 D L2 U L2 U' F2 D2 F2 U2 R2 B' D F' U' B2 L F' D' F U2


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 17, 2015)

ryak2002 said:


> by the way what does on inverse mean?


do the scramble backwards.


> next: B2 D L2 U L2 U' F2 D2 F2 U2 R2 B' D F' U' B2 L F' D' F U2



F B U F' B U2//2x2x2
F R' D' R' D2//2x2x3
D R' D'//F2L-1
inverse,
F D' F' D//F2L
normal
D R F R2 F2 U' R' U F2 R F D' F2//LL

Final: F B U F' B U2 F R' D' R' D' F R2 F2 U' R' U F2 R F D' F2 D' F D F'
next: F2 R' B2 U2 F' R2 B' U L2 D R' D2 F2 L' U2 D2 R' U2 L B2


----------



## ryak2002 (Jan 17, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> next: F2 R' B2 U2 F' R2 B' U L2 D R' D2 F2 L' U2 D2 R' U2 L B2



z'
R2 U' B' D2 B2 R B R'//2x2
L U F2//finish cross
L U' L' U' B' U' B//F2' #2
U' R U' R' L' U' L//F2' #3
U2 F' U2 F U2 F' U F//F2L #4
R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R'//OLL
y2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'//PLL

next: L2 U2 F2 D' L2 D B2 D' B2 R2 F2 L' U F2 D L D2 R' F L2 F'


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 18, 2015)

ryak2002 said:


> next: L2 U2 F2 D' L2 D B2 D' B2 R2 F2 L' U F2 D L D2 R' F L2 F'



premove L2
U2 F2 * L2 U L //2x2x2
R2 D' R'//2x2x3
D' F' D' F D2 L D L'//F2L-1+EO
R' D2 R' D//3 corners 3 edges

*= F R ^F' R L' U R' U' R' L
^=R B2 R' F' R B2 R' F

32 moves

Next U' D2 B' D2 F R L U2 F' R' F2 L2 D' R2 U2 B2 D F2 D R


----------



## ryak2002 (Jan 19, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Next U' D2 B' D2 F R L U2 F' R' F2 L2 D' R2 U2 B2 D F2 D R



x2
U R' F U' L U2 F U' F'//2X2
R B' R//xcross
L U L' R U' R'//F2L #2
y2 U R U' R' U' F' U' F//F2L #3
U2 F U2 F' U L' U' L//F2L #4
y' R U B' U' R' U R B R'//OLL
U2 y' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'//PLL

next: F2 D F2 L2 U F2 L2 F2 D2 F2 D R' F U2 L' U B2 F' R F' L'


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 21, 2015)

ryak2002 said:


> next: F2 D F2 L2 U F2 L2 F2 D2 F2 D R' F U2 L' U B2 F' R F' L'



on inverse, L2 U'//pseudo 2x2x2
switch to normal,
F' U2//actual 2x2x2
R2 B' R B' D2 B D//2x2x3
R' B2 R' //F2L-1
B2 D B D'//F2L
L D' B2 D F L' U' L U L F' B2 L' //1LLL because laziness

31 moves i guess

next F D2 B' R2 B D2 R2 F2 L2 U2 F' D' L' U F' L F' L B' U2


----------



## mDiPalma (Jan 22, 2015)

R' U F' U2 F // 2x2x2 (5)
x2 F L U L' F L2 U2 L y' // eocp+3x2x2 (8)
U R' U' R U2 R2 U2 R U2 R' U' R' U2 // 2gen finish (13)

=26 htm ergonomic petrus.



Spoiler













next B U2 F' L2 B2 U2 R2 D2 F L2 R2 D F D2 B R U R' B' U2 L


----------



## Cale S (Jan 22, 2015)

mDiPalma said:


> next B U2 F' L2 B2 U2 R2 D2 F L2 R2 D F D2 B R U R' B' U2 L



L D2 R2 F // 2x2x2
on inverse: D2 // form pair
on normal: L2 D' B2 // pseudo 2x2x3
D2 B' L2 F L' F' L U' L' U // F2L - 1
F' D F D' L2 // OLLCPLS

skeleton: L D2 R2 F L2 * D' B2 D2 B' L2 F L' F' L U' L' U F' D F D' L2 D2
insert at *: [R' U2 R, D2 Dw2]

final solution: L D2 R2 F L2 R' U2 R D2 Dw2 R' U2 R Dw2 D B2 D2 B' L2 F L' F' L U' L' U F' D F D' L2 D2 (32)

Next: D2 B2 R2 U R2 F2 L2 U2 B2 U' L' B' F L D2 L R' D' L2 U R'


----------



## ryak2002 (Jan 22, 2015)

Cale S said:


> Next: D2 B2 R2 U R2 F2 L2 U2 B2 U' L' B' F L D2 L R' D' L2 U R'



F R' B F' L' U L2 U2 F2//really bad xcross
R' F U R F'//F2L #2
U L' U' L R' U' R//F2L #3
U F U' F' U F U F'//F2L #4
R U R' U' R U' R' F' U' F R U R'//OLL
U2 M2' U M2' U M' U2 M2' U2 M' U2//PLL

next: D B2 D F L' B' D F U R' U2 B2 U2 L U2 D2 L' U2 L' F2


----------



## Attila (Jan 22, 2015)

ryak2002 said:


> F R' B F' L' U L2 U2 F2//
> 
> next: D B2 D F L' B' D F U R' U2 B2 U2 L U2 D2 L' U2 L' F2


B' F' U F' R2 D B2 R' D R L' B F' U' B' U2 D2 F U2 L2 R2 U' B' D U' L F2 L U2 D2 R' U2 D

B' F' U F' R2 D B2 R' U @ permute corners and 3 edges,
B' R' B2 F2 L F2 U2 D2 F' 3 more edges,
R' B F' U L2 U F2 B2 D' F2 B all but 6 centres,
insert at @ : E S' E' S



next: B2 R' U L' R D' U' R' F' D2 R F2 L' U F U R B2 U' B' L2 F' B2 U' L'


----------



## ryak2002 (Jan 23, 2015)

Attila said:


> next: B2 R' U L' R D' U' R' F' D2 R F2 L' U F U R B2 U' B' L2 F' B2 U' L'



x
D F' R D F2 R'//cross
U2 F' U' F B' U' B//F2L #1
R' U R U2 R U R'//F2L #2
U R' U R F' L F L'//F2L #3
R' U R U' R' U R U' R' U' R//F2L #4
F' L' U' L U L' U' L U F//OLL
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2//PLL

next: L2 U' B R' F R2 U D' B2 L D2 B' D2 F' B2 L2 B' D2 B2 U2 R2


----------



## Tekeur (Jan 26, 2015)

Method used: Fridrich

x'
Cross (6 moves): u2 L F u' B' D2 
F2L (43 moves):
1st pair: y' U R U R' y R' U R
2nd pair: U L' U2 L U y' R' U2 R U2 R' U R
3rd pair: U' R U2 R' U R U R' U R U' R'
4th pair: U2 L' U2 L U' L' U' L U' L' U L
2-look OLL (14 moves):
Edges: F R U R' U' F'
Corners: U R U R' U R U2 R'
PLL (13 moves):
L U2 L' U2 L F L' U' L U L F L2

76 HTM

Yeah my F2L is a bit noobish, but I've been cubing for only 2 months ^^ 

Next: L B2 F' D2 B D' R' L' U' R' B R' U' D' L2 R2 D F' D2 F B2 D' B2 R2 L2


----------



## Cale S (Jan 26, 2015)

Tekeur said:


> Next: L B2 F' D2 B D' R' L' U' R' B R' U' D' L2 R2 D F' D2 F B2 D' B2 R2 L2



on normal: F // pair
on inverse: R B L' F2 D' // 2x2x2
on normal: U2 B2 U' L' B U2 // pseudo 2x2x3
on inverse: B L U' B' U' B U' // F2L - 1
on normal: L B L2 B' L // to 2C2E

skeleton: F * U2 B2 U' L' B U2 L B L2 B' L U B' U B U L' B' D F2 L B' R'

insert at *: L2 B R' B2 L B' L' B2 R L B' L // J perm with setup

final solution: F L2 B R' B2 L B' L' B2 R L B' L U2 B2 U' L' B U2 L B L2 B' L U B' U B U L' B' D F2 L B' R' (36)

Next: R2 B' L2 B2 L B D2 R' B' U' F2 D' L2 U' R2 U R2 D' B2 R2


----------



## IanTheCuber (Jan 27, 2015)

Cale S said:


> Next: R2 B' L2 B2 L B D2 R' B' U' F2 D' L2 U' R2 U R2 D' B2 R2



Scrambled yellow up, blue front

Method: Fridrich

Inspection: z2

Cross: F' R F' d2 F' U' F' L

F2L #1: d R U R' U2 R U R'
F2L #2: d (R U R' U')x3
F2L #3: U L' U L U2 y' R U R'
F2L #4: L' U' L U2 L' U L U' L' U' L

OLL: R U R' U' B' R' F R F' B
PLL (V Perm): y' L' U R U' L U L' U R' U' L U2 R U2 R'

Breakdown: Cross (8), F2L (40), OLL (10), PLL (15) = 73
w/Cube Rotations: 73 + 2 = 75

Next: R L' B' F' L U R2 D2 U2 B' L' R D' R' D R U' R2 L' U2 R U R' B L'


----------



## Montykins (Jan 27, 2015)

SCRAMBLE: R L' B' F' L U R2 D2 U2 B' L' R D' R' D R U' R2 L' U2 R U R' B L'
INVERSE SCRAMBLE: L B' R U' R' U2 L R2 U R' D' R D R' L B U2 D2 R2 U' L' F B L R'

2X2x2: F2 R' U F' U F
2x2x3: B' D2 F' U' R U F R'
EO: D' R'
F2L: B D' B' D' L' D' L D' B' D2 B D' R D' R' D2 R' B R B'

SKELETON: F2 R' U F' U F B' D2 F' U' R U F R' D' R' B D' B' D' L' D' L D' B' D2 B D' R D' R' ^ D2 R' B R B' (36 MOVES)

INSERT AT ^: B' D' F B' L B L' F' B D

F2 R' U F' U F B' D2 F' U' R U F R' D' R' B D' B' D' L' D' L D' B' D2 B D' R D' R' B' D' B' * F L B L' F' B D' R' B R B'

INSERT AT *: L B L' F L B' L' F'

F2 R' U F' U F B' D2 F' U' R U F R' D' R' B D' B' D' L' D' L D' B' D2 B D' R D' R' B' D' B' L B L' B ~ D' R' B R B'

INSERT AT ~: B' D' F' D B D' F D

SOLUTION: F2 R' U F' U F B' D2 F' U' R U F R' D' R' B D' B' D' L' D' L D' B' D2 B D' R D' R' B' D' B' L B L' D' F' D B D' F R' B R B' (47 MOVES)

NEXT: L2 B' D' F' L' F' U' R2 U B' D R U B' D R2 B2 F L D2 R B' R2 F' L B' L B2 U F


----------



## Attila (Jan 27, 2015)

Montykins said:


> NEXT: L2 B' D' F' L' F' U' R2 U B' D R U B' D R2 B2 F L D2 R B' R2 F' L B' L B2 U F





U' D' R2 B2 F L U' L' U2 R L2 B2 L2 D B F' R' U2 R U D' F' U D'

U' D' R2 B2 F L U' orient corners, and 5 edges,
switch to inverse:
D U' F D U' R' more 1 edge,
U2 R F B' D' L2 B2 L2 R' U2 L LSE.



next: B R2 L2 D2 U2 F' D L2 F' D' U F L2 B' R' F2 U F' L' U' B L' U' F L'


----------



## IanTheCuber (Jan 27, 2015)

Attila said:


> next: B R2 L2 D2 U2 F' D L2 F' D' U F L2 B' R' F2 U F' L' U' B L' U' F L'



Inspection: z2 y

Cross: R' D L F D2

F2L #1: U R' U' R U2 R' U' R
F2L #2: U L' U' L U R U' R'
F2L #3: F U2 F' U' L U L'
F2L #4: L' U' L U2 L' U L U' L' U' L

OLL: U2 R U2 R2 F' R U2 R'
PLL: y2 F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'

Next: R' L' F' D' L' D2 R' U2 D2 R B R2 L' U D2 R2 D2 R2 B2 U2 F D B2 L F2


----------



## mDiPalma (Jan 28, 2015)

x' d L' U L2 F' L' F // eo+2x2x2 (7)
z' y' U2 R' D2 (L D2)*3 // no im not crazy (9)
F2 R F2 
U R U R' // told u (7)

=23 htm petrus, way over 1 hour

next R2 D2 R2 U F2 U2 L2 B2 U' B2 R2 F D' F' U B' R' F R2 U'


----------



## Rpotts (Jan 30, 2015)

mDiPalma said:


> R2 D2 R2 U F2 U2 L2 B2 U' B2 R2 F D' F' U B' R' F R2 U'



z2 B D2 L D R B2 // Cross (6)
U' R' U2 R2 U R' // F2L 1 (6, 12)
U2 y R' U' R d' R U R' // F2L 2 (8, 20)
d L U2 L' U' L U L' // F2L 3 (8, 28)
d R' F R' F' R U' R // F2L 4 + OLL (8, 36)
U2 R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 // PLL (14, 50)

Next: B F R' B' L R2 F' D' R' L2 D' U' R2 D B2 L' U R2 D2 R' U2 F' D L F2


----------



## ryak2002 (Jan 30, 2015)

Rpotts said:


> Next: B F R' B' L R2 F' D' R' L2 D' U' R2 D B2 L' U R2 D2 R' U2 F' D L F2



F D B U' R' U' R D2 R2 D2 U F L U' F2//xcross (ugh I'm really bad at this)
L' U L U F U F'//F2L #2
B' U2 B U' F' U' F//F2L #3
U B' U B U L U L'//F2L #4
U' f R U R' U' R U R' U' f'//OLL
U2 M2' U M2' U M' U2 M2' U2 M' U2//PLL

next: U' F' U R' U2 B' R' F B U' R2 D L2 B2 U' D2 B2 U' F2 L2


----------



## Cale S (Jan 31, 2015)

ryak2002 said:


> next: U' F' U R' U2 B' R' F B U' R2 D L2 B2 U' D2 B2 U' F2 L2



U' R' D R D' // 2x2x2
U' R' U B2 // 2x2x3
switch to inverse: R U2 R2 // F2L - 1
U R U R' // F2L 
switch to normal: F' L' U L F R U' R' U // to L3C

skeleton: U' R' D R D' U' R' U * B2 F' L' U L F R U' R' U R U' R' U' R2 U2 R'
insert at *: [U' R2 U, L2]

final solution: U' R' D R D' U' R U L2 U' R2 U L2 B2 F' L' U L F R U' R' U R U' R' U' R2 U2 R' (30)

Next: F' R' D2 R F B' U2 D2 L' B2 R2 U' R2 D2 L2 D' F2 U2 F2 B2


----------



## Smiles (Feb 2, 2015)

Cale S said:


> Next: F' R' D2 R F B' U2 D2 L' B2 R2 U' R2 D2 L2 D' F2 U2 F2 B2



y2 z D L U F R' D' // cross
B' R U R' B // 1st pair
F R' U' R U' F' // 2nd pair
y U L U L' // 3rd pair
U R U R U R U' R' U' R' // 4th pair
U' L U L' U R' U L U' R U2 L' // COLL

or

y2 z D L U F R' u' // cross
R' U' R L' U L // 1st pair
R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' // 2nd pair
y U2 R U' R' U R' U' R2 U R' U R U R' // 3rd, 4th pair
U' R U2 R' U2 R' F R F' U2 // OLLCP

yay for 2 EPLL skips

Next: U R2 L2 D F' U D2 F U2 R' F2 L' F2 D2 L' U2 L B2 L2


----------



## mDiPalma (Feb 2, 2015)

R U D F2 // 2x2x2 (4)
y F2 R2 U F2 R U R2 F' U R2 F R' // f2l (12)
y' R' U2 R U' L F U F' U2 R' U M // huehuehue (13)

29 htm cfop ?

U2 L' B R' D' R2 L2 F' U R F2 B2 L' F2 B2 R' U2 L2 U2 L


----------



## Cale S (Feb 2, 2015)

mDiPalma said:


> U2 L' B R' D' R2 L2 F' U R F2 B2 L' F2 B2 R' U2 L2 U2 L



on normal: R' D' F D // pseudo 2x2x2 
on inverse: F2 // fix pseudoness
on normal: B' U B R2 // 2x2x3
U R' U' R U // F2L 
R D L' D L D2 R' B2 // to L3C

skeleton: R' D' F D B' U B R2 U R' U' R U R * D L' D L D2 R' B2 F2
insert at *: [R, D' L2 D]

final solution: R' D' F D B' U B R2 U R' U' R U R2 D' L2 D R' D' L2 D2 L' D L D2 R' B2 F2 (28)

Next: D2 B' L2 D2 B L2 D2 F D2 B F U' L F' L D B2 R2 D2 R' U2


----------



## porkynator (Feb 3, 2015)

Cale S said:


> Next: D2 B' L2 D2 B L2 D2 F D2 B F U' L F' L D B2 R2 D2 R' U2



U' F U B U R //2x2x2 + EO (6/6)
D' F' D F R2 //2x2x3 (5/11)
F D2 F D F2 //F2L-1 (5/16)
D2 F' D' F D' F' D F //All but 3 corners (8/24)
R' U2 R D2 R' U2 R D //L3C (8/32)

Next scramble: U2 F2 R2 B2 R B2 D2 L2 R' D2 R U F' U2 F2 L' F R D' L' B2


----------



## ryak2002 (Feb 3, 2015)

porkynator said:


> Next scramble: U2 F2 R2 B2 R B2 D2 L2 R' D2 R U F' U2 F2 L' F R D' L' B2



D R U2 R2 U' R' U L U' L M' U2 M//xcross
y2 R U' R2 U2 R L' U L//F2L #2
R' U R U' R' U' R//F2L #3
U' F' U F U' F' U' F//F2L #4
U R' U2 R U R' U R y F R U R' U' F'//OLL
y2 R' U' R y R2' Uw R' U R U' R Uw' R2//PLL

next: F' B2 U L' B L D2 F D' R2 D2 R2 U2 B' L2 D2 B D2 L2 U2


----------



## Attila (Feb 7, 2015)

L2 U' D2 L R2 U2 L' F2 R2 U' L2 B F' D2 L B2 L D U' F 20 HTM PB (no time limit)

L2 U' D2 L' D2 orient corners and 4 edges,
switch to inverse:
F' U D' L' B2 2 more edges,
switch to normal with premoves B2 L D U' F
L2 U' D2 L R2 U2 an inserted slice move(forced a better LSE case)
L' F2 R2 U' L2 B F' D2 L LSE.


next: U' F' U2 R2 U2 B' D' L' R2 B' D2 F' B2 L' F U F' B D R' F2 B L' D2 U2


----------



## ryak2002 (Feb 7, 2015)

Attila said:


> next: U' F' U2 R2 U2 B' D' L' R2 B' D2 F' B2 L' F U F' B D R' F2 B L' D2 U2



y2
R2 D2 R U' R' U L' U L U2 M' U2 B M y2 U' M' U M y' M' U' M U M' U2 M//xxxcross (If I really tried I could get a better answer but I don't have much time)
F' U' F//F2L(LOL I love doing this!)
f (R U R' U') (R U R' U') f'//OLL
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R'//PLL

next: F2 R' D2 L D2 U2 R B2 L D2 L2 D' L B L U R D' L2


----------



## Attila (Feb 7, 2015)

ryak2002 said:


> next: F2 R' D2 L D2 U2 R B2 L D2 L2 D' L B L U R D' L2




L' U' D' B' L' orient corners and 3 edges,
D' L2 U' L2 U2 B' U D' R' D' R2 more 3 edges,
D2 F2 R' D U' B L2 B U2 D2 F' L2 D2 U LSE.


next: B' F L F L' D2 R2 U D R' F' L2 U2 L F U F L' R' D2 F B' U B' D


----------



## ryak2002 (Feb 7, 2015)

Attila said:


> next: B' F L F L' D2 R2 U D R' F' L2 U2 L F U F L' R' D2 F B' U B' D



z2
F D' R F2 U L F2 L' U' R' B' R//xcross
R U' R' U B U B'//F2L #2
U2 F' U' F B' U' B//F2L #3
U R U' R' U R U' R' U' R U R'//F2L #4
U' Lw' U' Lw L' U' L U Lw' U Lw//OLL
U' R2' Uw R' U R' U' R Uw' R2' y' R' U R U'//PLL


next: B2 U' L2 U' F2 D' L2 D2 L2 D' R2 F' R' D2 R D2 F' L U R'


----------



## Cale S (Feb 7, 2015)

ryak2002 said:


> next: B2 U' L2 U' F2 D' L2 D2 L2 D' R2 F' R' D2 R D2 F' L U R'



on inverse: L2 B' L' // pseudo 2x2x3
on normal: L2 // fix pseudoness
on inverse: R U' R U R2 // F2L - 1
B R' U R U' // F2L 
on normal: U B R B' R' B R B' R' U' B2 // OLL

skeleton: L2 U B R B' R' B R B' R' U' B2 U R' * U' R B' R2 U' R' U R' L B L2
insert at *: [R, U L2 U'] 

final solution: L2 U B R B' R' B R B' R' U' B2 U2 L2 U' R' U L2 U2 R B' R2 U' R' U R' L B L2 (29)

14 move F2L, bad finish

Next: F2 L2 D2 F2 R' U2 R' F2 D2 R' F D' L F' U' B' F2 U' L' U R'


----------



## Attila (Feb 9, 2015)

Cale S said:


> Next: F2 L2 D2 F2 R' U2 R' F2 D2 R' F D' L F' U' B' F2 U' L' U R'



on inverse:
U' L' D2 B D2 L' F U' B2 U' R2 all corners and 4 edges,
U' L B U' D L' F' 3 more edges,
D R' D' R' D' U F2 D2 U2 B' D B U' D Waterman L5E.

next: F B2 R2 B2 U2 L R F2 R U F2 D2 F L2 F2 U L2 F R' U F' L' D' L D'


----------



## Cale S (Feb 9, 2015)

Attila said:


> next: F B2 R2 B2 U2 L R F2 R U F2 D2 F L2 F2 U L2 F R' U F' L' D' L D'


on inverse: F' R B' R // 2x2x2 
on normal: L' F' D F' D' // 2x2x3
L U L' U2 // pseudo F2L - 1
on inverse: U L2 U L U' F' L' F L2 // to L4C

skeleton: L' F' D F' D' L U L' U2 L2 F' L F U L' U' * L2 U' R' B ** R' F
insert at *: [U' R' U, L2]
insert at **: [D L2 D', R2]

final solution: L' F' D F' D' L U L' U2 L2 F' L F U L' U2 R' U L2 U' B D L2 D' R2 D L2 D' R F (30)

Next: D2 F R2 D2 R2 F' U2 F D2 R2 B' R D2 L' U' B U2 L B R' U


----------



## ryak2002 (Feb 10, 2015)

Cale S said:


> Next: D2 F R2 D2 R2 F' U2 F D2 R2 B' R D2 L' U' B U2 L B R' U



U' R D2 R U B' U R B' R'//xcross
y2 U2 R U R' B' U B//F2L #2
U' R' U R U B U B'//F2L #3
U' F' U F U' F' U' F//f2L #4
U' F U R U' R' F'//OLL
x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R//PLL

next: R2 B2 D' U' L2 U F2 L2 U' L2 U2 F L' U' L2 R' U R2 F' U L2


----------



## zhushenje (Feb 12, 2015)

Scramble:R2 B2 D' U' L2 U F2 L2 U' L2 U2 F L' U' L2 R' U R2 F' U L2

Solution:
x2 U2' D' R' F R' L B L // cross 8f
R U R' // F2L1 3f
L' U2 L U L' U' L // F2L2 7f
y2 R' F R F' R U' R' // F2L3 7f
y' U2 R U2 R' U2 R U' R' // F2L4 8f
U' r U r' (R U R' U')2 r U' r' // OLL 15f
U2 // PLL skip 1f

Next:L2 B2 L2 D' L F2 U R' U B U R' D2 L' R' U' F' L2

hum……I am a cuber from China and it is my first time to post a thread on a foreign website. I really feel a bit nervous and excited(maybe because of PLL skip= =)Hope to make more friends through Rubik's Cube= =


----------



## ryak2002 (Feb 12, 2015)

zhushenje said:


> Next:L2 B2 L2 D' L F2 U R' U B U R' D2 L' R' U' F' L2
> 
> hum……I am a cuber from China and it is my first time to post a thread on a foreign website. I really feel a bit nervous and excited(maybe because of PLL skip= =)Hope to make more friends through Rubik's Cube= =



I'm glad to meet you! and can't wait to get to know you!

R' M' U2 M D'//2X2
U' R B' R U//xcross
U' F' U F U' R U R'//F2L #2
R U R U R U' R' U' R'//F2L #3
y2 U' R U2 R' U2 R U R'//F2L #4
U' Rw' U' R U' R' U2 Rw//OLL
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'//PLL

next: L2 B2 U B2 U F2 L2 U2 B2 U' F2 L R2 U2 L2 R' B U' L U' F


----------



## GravityTricks (Feb 13, 2015)

Scramble: L2 B2 U B2 U F2 L2 U2 B2 U' F2 L R2 U2 L2 R' B U' L U' F

Method: Fridrich with 2-Look OLL and (almost) full PLL
Solution:
Inspection:x2
Cross: F2 D2 B L2 U' R2 D2
F2L Pair #1: R' U R U L' U' L
F2L Pair #2: L U L' U2 L U' L'
F2L Pair #3: R' U R U' R U2 R' U2 R U' R'
F2L Pair #4: y U R U' R' y L' U' L
2-Look OLL: U' Fw R U R' U' Fw' U2 F' Rw U R' U' Rw' F R
2-Look PLL (fricking G perms!): U x' R U' R D2 R' U R D2 R2 U2 R2' U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R'
AUF: U

Next scramble: U2 R B2 U2 R B2 R' F2 R' D' L' B' U2 B' F R U' B2 D


----------



## ryak2002 (Feb 14, 2015)

GravityTricks said:


> Next scramble: U2 R B2 U2 R B2 R' F2 R' D' L' B' U2 B' F R U' B2 D



z' x'
B' L2 F D' R B' R2 F'//xcross
y U R U R' U B U B'//F2L #2
y' U' R U2 R2 U' R//F2L #3
R U' R' U' R U' R U F' U' F//F2L #4
U' r U2 R' U' R r'//OLL
R U R' y' R2' Uw' R U' R' U R' Uw R2 U2//PLL

next: L D F' R2 F' B D' R' U' L2 D2 B R2 F2 U2 F' R2 F L2 F


----------



## penguinz7 (Feb 14, 2015)

ryak2002 said:


> next: L D F' R2 F' B D' R' U' L2 D2 B R2 F2 U2 F' R2 F L2 F



z2 U' F2 U' B U' B // Almost cross 
M F' M' // Pair 
L2 U F' L F L' // Finish Cross and Pair 
B U' B' U' B' U B // Pair and Preservation
R' U2 R U' // Last Pair
Fw' L' U' L U Fw U2 //OLL
F perm. PLL

Next - L2 R2 B' L2 B2 R2 D2 L2 B D2 F' R F2 U' L2 R' F2 R2 B U' F


----------



## ryak2002 (Feb 14, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> Next - L2 R2 B' L2 B2 R2 D2 L2 B D2 F' R F2 U' L2 R' F2 R2 B U' F




U2 L2 R2 U2 B' U B L F' R2 L'//xcross
F R' F' U' R U L' U' L//F2L #2 and 3
B U2 B' U' R' U' R//F2L finish
U Rw' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 Rw//OLL
y z U' R D' R2' U R' D U' R D' R2' U R' D R'//PLL

next: F2 D' B2 D' R2 B2 D' R2 B2 U' F2 R' D2 R' B2 F L U2 B2 L2


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 18, 2015)

ryak2002 said:


> next: F2 D' B2 D' R2 B2 D' R2 B2 U' F2 R' D2 R' B2 F L U2 B2 L2



D2// Preserve pair while forming 2x2x2
F' U' F B2 L2//2x2x2
U' F' U' *F'*//2x2x3
*F* R' F'//EO
U R' U R U2//3 corners 3 edges
Skeleton: D2 F' ** U' F B2 L2 U' F' U' R' F' * U R' U R U2
*=F B' R2 F' B U2
**=F2 R' B' R F2 R' B R

Final: D2 F' U' F B2 L2 U2 R U L' U' R' U L F' U' R' B' R2 F' B U' R' U R U2 (26) wut


EDIT: I found this
D2 F' U' F B' D L B' L//2x2x3
R U //F2L-1
U R U' R' B' R B R'//F2L+OLL skip (AB3C)

IF gives 25 after this.


Next: B D2 B2 R2 D2 B2 F' L2 B' D2 F2 R F' U' R' F' R2 U L F2 U


----------



## pdilla (Feb 18, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Next: B D2 B2 R2 D2 B2 F' L2 B' D2 F2 R F' U' R' F' R2 U L F2 U



y' // inspection
D' F' R' D' R F' D' // 2x2x3
F' U' F2 R2 F' R' F' U2 F // xxcross+EO
R2 U R' U' R' U2 R2 U' R // L2S
U R U R' U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' U2 R U R' // ZBLL
alg.cubing.net

41 HTM

EDIT-----

L' D' L' D' // 2x2x2
z R' U2 F2 U2 F U' R2 // 2x2x3+EO
y' R' U R2 U R2 U R' U' R U2 *R* // L2S
*y2* R' *L'* U R U' R' L U' R U' R' U R U'// ZBLL
alg.cubing.net

35 HTM

Next: B' D2 F2 U2 F2 L2 B' D2 U2 F R2 U' F' L2 D' L' B' D' F2 U


----------



## ryak2002 (Feb 18, 2015)

pdilla said:


> Next: B' D2 F2 U2 F2 L2 B' D2 U2 F R2 U' F' L2 D' L' B' D' F2 U



U' B D2 L F' L U' B2 L//xcross
B U' B' F' U' F//F2L #2
y R U' R' U' L U' L'//F2L #3
U' R U' R' U R U R'//F2L #4
U R U2 R2 F R F' R U2 R'//OLL
PLL SKIP!!!!!
U//AUF

next: U2 F' R2 B U2 B F U2 L2 B2 U2 L' B L2 D' L F R U' F2 R'


----------



## Attila (Feb 18, 2015)

ryak2002 said:


> next: U2 F' R2 B U2 B F U2 L2 B2 U2 L' B L2 D' L F R U' F2 R'



on inverse:
L2 B2 L
D' L R
B U2 L U2 D2 R'
F' U2 B R2 F'
D L R' B L2 F' D U' R
F2 L2 D F2 U2 D'

next: F' U B' L D U' F2 R U B' U2 R' B F2 L F D2 B' U2 R U2 D2 L D2 L


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 19, 2015)

Attila said:


> next: F' U B' L D U' F2 R U B' U2 R' B F2 L F D2 B' U2 R U2 D2 L D2 L



I have absolutely no idea how your solution worked...

B2 U2 D2//3 pairs
L2 F' L2 //connect
R' U R//layer-1 edge
R F' B U'//F2L-2 edges
R' B2 U' B2 U B' R D' R D R' //6 edges (2 3-cycles)


Skeleton: B2 U2 D2 L2 F' L2 R' U R2 F' B U' * R' B2 ** U' B2 U B' R D' R D R' 
*=U2 F2 D2 L D2 F2 U2 R
**=B' U D' R2 U' D B'


Final: B2 U2 D2 L2 F' L2 R' U R2 F' B U F2 D2 L D2 F2 U2 B U D' R2 U' D B' U' B2 U B' R D' R D R' (34)

Next: U L2 B2 L2 D2 U' R2 F2 D' U B' D' F2 D' F R U L2 U F


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 19, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Next: U L2 B2 L2 D2 U' R2 F2 D' U B' D' F2 D' F R U L2 U F



I'll do my own scramble.
Premove D'
F' U R U' F U2//2x2x2
R D'//2x2x3
R B2//F2L-1
U R' U' R' U R *U'*//F2L
*U* F R F' R' U' //6 mover LL
D' F' R' F R D//another 6 mover
R2//AUF


Final: F' U R U' F U2 R D' R B2 U R' U' R' U R F R F' R' U' D' F' R' F R D R2 D' 29 moves!

Next: U2 F2 D' L2 D R2 B2 U B2 D' B R' D' B R2 B' D' L2 F' D'


----------



## Attila (Feb 19, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> I have absolutely no idea how your solution worked...


Sorry, here is my explanation:

on inverse:
L2 B2 L orient corners,
D' L R B U2 @ B' U2 B2 all corners and 3 edges.
The continuation a bit complicated, but sometimes very efficient.
The next 3 edges will be solved as "pseudo" with this insertion:
@ = L E2 L' 2 more pseudo-edges, the 3rd edge was solved.
I write down without cube rotation:
L2 B2 L D' L R B U2 L U2 D2 R' F' U2 F2
So, my have 3 solved edges( UF, BR, BL places) and 3 pseudo-edges(FR, UB, DB)
F2 B R2 F' solve the pseudo-edges,
D L R' B L2 F' D U' R
F2 L2 D F2 U2 D' LSE.

If this explanation seems too overcomplicated, I advise added R2 L2 U premoves (on inverse),
which solve the pseudo-edges.


----------



## ryak2002 (Feb 19, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Next: U2 F2 D' L2 D R2 B2 U B2 D' B R' D' B R2 B' D' L2 F' D'



I messed up on this soooooo many times it's not even funny! 
x2
R' D R' U' B U B' D2//2X2
U B' U' B'//xxcross
U' R U R' U2 R U' R' U B' U2 B U' L U L'//F2L
R' F R U R' U' F' U R//OLL
R2' Uw R' U R' U' R Uw' R2' y' R' U R//PLL

next: F D2 U2 B L2 D2 B2 F U2 R2 F L D2 B' D F' R' F2 L2 R' U2


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 19, 2015)

ryak2002 said:


> next: F D2 U2 B L2 D2 B2 F U2 R2 F L D2 B' D F' R' F2 L2 R' U2



inverse with premove L2:
U F L' * F D2//5 move 2x2x3 wtf
D' B2 D2 *** L' D' //EO+F2L-1
L B' L'//5 corners

*=D F' U F D' F' U' ** F
**=D B D' F2 D B' D' F2
***=U' L' D' L U L' D L


Final: L' B U' L' D L U D2 B' D' F2 D B' D' U F D F' U' F D' L F' U' (24!!!!!!!)

Next: L' F B' L' F2 U' F R' L2 U B U' R2 D F2 R2 L2 U' B2 D B2


----------



## Attila (Feb 19, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Next: L' F B' L' F2 U' F R' L2 U B U' R2 D F2 R2 L2 U' B2 D B2


R2 D' B D F orient corners and 2 edges,
L' B2 D2 R U' F R L' U' B' 3 more edges,
D' R L' F' L F' L R' D L' D2 L2 R L7E.

next: R' L' F D F U F2 R U2 R' L' B R2 U' L D2 R F L2 D' U2 F2 B2 U' F2


----------



## ryak2002 (Feb 19, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Next: L' F B' L' F2 U' F R' L2 U B U' R2 D F2 R2 L2 U' B2 D B2



nice solve!!!

B L B' F' D' L2 U' L'//2X2
R' F' U' L U' L//xxcross
F' U' F U2 F' U F y U2 R U' R' U2 F' U' F//F2L
R' F R B' R' F' R B U'//OLL
y R' U R' Dw' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F U'//PLL (53)



sorry about that you can just ignore mine!


----------



## ryak2002 (Feb 19, 2015)

Attila said:


> next: R' L' F D F U F2 R U2 R' L' B R2 U' L D2 R F L2 D' U2 F2 B2 U' F2



z'
D2 F D F U F L2 U L//xxcross
y2 U L' U2 L U F' U' F U F U2 F' U L' U L//F2L
U R' F R' F' R2 U2 y R' F R F'//OLL
y x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2//PLL (45)

next: U2 B2 D' L2 R2 D R2 D R2 B2 D F U' L B' U2 B2 F2 U' F2 D


----------



## martinss (Feb 19, 2015)

ryak2002 said:


> z'
> D2 F D F U F L2 U L//xxcross
> y2 U L' U2 L U F' U' F U F U2 F' U L' U L//F2L
> U R' F R' F' R2 U2 y R' F R F'//OLL
> y x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2//PLL (45)



See http://alg.cubing.net/?setup=R-_L-_...-//OLL
y_x_R-_U_R-_D2_R_U-_R-_D2_R2//PLL_(45)
Don't you mind this ?
*z*
D2 F D F U F L2 U L//xxcross
y2 U L' U2 L U F' U' F U F U2 F' U L' U L//F2L
U R' F R' F' R2 U2 y R' F R F'//OLL
y x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2//PLL (45)

(Nice solve !)






ryak2002 said:


> next: U2 B2 D' L2 R2 D R2 D R2 B2 D F U' L B' U2 B2 F2 U' F2 D



y' l U' l' y l' U l //cross
R U R' u //1st pair
U F' U F U2 R' U' R //2nd pair
U F' U F U2 R U R' //3rd pair
y3 U L' U2 L U' y' R U R' //4th pair
U F R U R' U' F' //OLL (1st look)
L' U2 L U L' U L //OLL (2nd look)
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' U' //PLL

http://alg.cubing.net/?setup=U2_B2_..._L
R_U_R-_F-_R_U_R-_U-_R-_F__R2_U-_R-_U-_U-_



next: F D' U2 F2 L D U' R' B' F2 L' F2 D2 L D U' B2 F' U2 F D L2 R F' L' D B' D2 B2 F


----------



## ryak2002 (Feb 19, 2015)

martinss said:


> next: F D' U2 F2 L D U' R' B' F2 L' F2 D2 L D U' B2 F' U2 F D L2 R F' L' D B' D2 B2 F



U' U' and y3?

y2
L' R2 F2 R' D' R2 F' U2 F2 U F' B U' B'//xxcross
U2 L U2 L' y' R U' R' L' U2 L U//F2L
y R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' F'//OLL
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'//PLL (50)

next: U D2 B' U D F' L' F2 D F2 R2 L2 D2 F' B' U2 L2 F2


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 20, 2015)

ryak2002 said:


> next: U D2 B' U D F' L' F2 D F2 R2 L2 D2 F' B' U2 L2 F2



U D R' F' D2//2x2x2
D' L' D//2x2x3
inverse,
U L U' B' U' B//F2L-1
U2 F U' F2 L F L'//F2L
L U2 L' U' L U' L' U'//LL

Final: U D R' F' D L' D U L U L' U L U2 F' L' F2 U F' U2 B' U B U L' U' (26!!!!!!!!!!! WOW)


Next: L2 R2 F2 D B2 U L2 D B2 U2 L U2 L2 U R2 F R' B2 D2 U


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 20, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Next: L2 R2 F2 D B2 U L2 D B2 U2 L U2 L2 U R2 F R' B2 D2 U



Bored out of my mind, so I'll do my own scramble

R' B2 L' D B'//2x2x2
F' D L' D F' L' F2//pro efficiency 2x2x3
D L' //F2L-1
D' B' L B L'//F2L
F' D L2 D B' U' F2 U' F' U2 B D2 F //ZBLL

32 moves

Next D R' D' B D L' F' D2 L2 F L2 B2 L2 U' L2 F2 D' R2 B2


----------



## martinss (Feb 20, 2015)

ryak2002 said:


> U' U' and y3?


Well, that's what I made with my cube...



guysensei1 said:


> Bored out of my mind, so I'll do my own scramble
> 
> R' B2 L' D B'//2x2x2
> F' D L' D F' L' F2//pro efficiency 2x2x3
> ...


http://alg.cubing.net/?setup=L2_R2_...2L
F-_D_L2_D_B-_U-_F2_U-_F-_U2_B_D2_F_//ZBLL

Nice Solve !



guysensei1 said:


> Next D R' D' B D L' F' D2 L2 F L2 B2 L2 U' L2 F2 D' R2 B2



B' U L2 D' F D2 R' //cross
R' U2 R D' R' U R //F2L (1)
U2 L' U2 L U2 R U R' //F2L (2)
L' U L U' y' L' U' L //F2L (3)
R U' R' U' y L' U' L U' L F' L' F //F2L (4) +EO
U2 L' U2 L U L' U L //OLL
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' //PLL


Edit : Next : R2 D' U2 L2 D U2 L R' B' F U L D2 U' F2 L' B F L2 R


----------



## ryak2002 (Feb 20, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Next D R' D' B D L' F' D2 L2 F L2 B2 L2 U' L2 F2 D' R2 B2




B' U L' U L F' L U2 L U R' B' U' B R'//xxcross 
U2 R U2 R' U2 R U' R' B U' B'//F2L #3
M' U M U2 M' U M//OLL
y2 R2' Uw R' U R' U' R Uw' R2' y' R' U R//PLL (45)

again!!!


----------



## Thecuber1 (Feb 20, 2015)

ryak2002 said:


> B' U L' U L F' L U2 L U R' B' U' B R'//xxcross
> U2 R U2 R' U2 R U' R' B U' B'//F2L #3
> M' U M U2 M' U M//OLL
> y2 R2' Uw R' U R' U' R Uw' R2' y' R' U R//PLL (45)
> ...



Did not post a scramble, here is my own: D' F' L2 D R' D B U' L2 U2 R2 L U2 D2 B2 L' F2 U2 R'

Inspection: z2 

Cross: D2 U' R U2 B R' U L2 R

F2L 1: y2 U' R U' R'

F2L 2: y' d R' U R U' R' U' R

F2L 3: R U' R' U2 R U' R'

F2L 4: y' U2 d' L' U L d R U' R'

OLL: M U R U R' U' M2 U R U' r' (No edges oriented, all corners oriented)

PLL: 
y2 R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 (Gd permutation)


THAT IS LONG HOLY CRAP!


----------



## ryak2002 (Feb 20, 2015)

Thecuber1 said:


> Did not post a scramble, here is my own: D' F' L2 D R' D B U' L2 U2 R2 L U2 D2 B2 L' F2 U2 R'
> 
> Inspection: z2
> 
> ...



you didn't either
here's one: L D2 U2 B2 R2 U2 R D2 R B2 R B U2 R' B L' B' F' L2 D' B'

x
R' D' B' U' D2 F2//xcross
R U' R' U2 F U F'//F2L #2 
y R U' R' U R U' R'//F2L #3
y' U' R U2 R' F' U2 F U' F R' F' R//F2L #4
R U' R' U2 R U y R U' R' U' F'//OLL (THIS IS SOOOOO BAD!!!!!!!)
U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 L R U2//PLL

next: L2 D' L2 D F2 U' L2 U L2 U L2 R' B L R2 D2 B' D' L B


----------



## ryak2002 (Feb 20, 2015)

ryak2002 said:


> next: L2 D' L2 D F2 U' L2 U L2 U L2 R' B L R2 D2 B' D' L B



i'm doing my own... bored!

z'
D2 R' D B U2 B' U F' U F' L' U L'//xcross
F' U2 F U2 L' U2 L y2 U R U R' L U L'//F2L
U' R U2 R' F' U2 F//F2L
R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' F'//OLL
U' x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2//PLL (55)

next: U2 B2 L2 U2 F' R2 B' L2 R2 D2 B' D L2 U' B' R U2 L2 B L'


----------



## pdilla (Feb 21, 2015)

ryak2002 said:


> next: U2 B2 L2 U2 F' R2 B' L2 R2 D2 B' D L2 U' B' R U2 L2 B L'



y2 // inspection
R D M' U2 L2 F' L // 2x2x3
R2 F2 R' U2 F' R F2 U' R // EO
y' R U2 R U' R' U R' U2 R U' R2 // F2L
U2 R U R' U R2 D R' U2 R D' R2 // ZBLL
alg.cubing.net

39 STM

One of my favorite ZBLLs

Next: D2 U F2 D R L2 U' B' R' D2 U R F' B R' B2 D' B R' F R L2 B2 D2 B2


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 22, 2015)

pdilla said:


> Next: D2 U F2 D R L2 U' B' R' D2 U R F' B R' B2 D' B R' F R L2 B2 D2 B2


Premove: D' B
B2//2x2x2
F2 L F' L2 *F2*//2x2x3
*F'* D' F U' R B R' F' D L2 F//AB3C

Skeleton: B2 F2 L F' L2 * F D' F U' R B R' F' D L2 F D' B
*=L' F2 L B2 L' F2 L B2

Final: B2 F2 L F' L F2 L B2 L' F2 L B2 F D' F U' R B R' F' D L2 F D' B (25 why am I getting such cool scrambles)

Next: F2 D2 L2 F2 D2 F2 D2 B' L2 B' F2 L' F' L' R B L2 D' B2 U' F


----------



## Attila (Feb 26, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Next: F2 D2 L2 F2 D2 F2 D2 B' L2 B' F2 L' F' L' R B L2 D' B2 U' F





No time limit:
L2 R F' U2 D' F B R B U2 L' B U D' R B F' U2 L2 F L B F' D' F2 B2 R2 F' 28 HTM

L2 R F' U2 D' F B R B orient corners and 5 edges,
U2 L' B U D' (R') more edge,
(R2) B F' U2 L2 F L B F' D' F2 B2 R2 F' LSE.



next: D' F L2 D' U2 F' B2 U' R2 F2 R2 D L' B2 D L' U F D U L2 D' U B' R'


----------



## Cale S (Feb 26, 2015)

Attila said:


> next: D' F L2 D' U2 F' B2 U' R2 F2 R2 D L' B2 D L' U F D U L2 D' U B' R'



on inverse: R' D L' F R' B // 2x2x2
F' L' B L' B' L // 2x2x3
on normal: U' F' U' F' U' L' U' L // lazy F2L - 1
F' U F2 R B' R B R2 F' U2 // LS + LL

final solution: U' F' U' F' U' L' U' L F' U F2 R B' R B R2 F' U2 L' B L B' L F B' R F' L D' R (30)

Next: R2 B2 U' R' F B2 U' F2 L' D' L2 U R2 B2 D' F2 U L2 D R2


----------



## Montykins (Feb 28, 2015)

Cale S said:


> Next: R2 B2 U' R' F B2 U' F2 L' D' L2 U R2 B2 D' F2 U L2 D R2



Premove: F

Scramble: R2 B2 U' R' F B2 U' F2 L' D' L2 U R2 B2 D' F2 U L2 D R2
Inverse Scramble: R2 D' L2 U' F2 D B2 R2 U' L2 D L F2 U B2 F' R U B2 R2

2X2X2: U' R' U' R U R2 U' R2
2X2X3: B U' F2 U B'
F2L-1: U' L2 U' L2 U2 B' U B L
F2L+EO: U2 B' U2 B U B' L' B L
(Undo premove): F

Skeleton: U' R' U' R U R2 U' R2 B U' F2 U B' U' L2 U' L2 U2 B' U B * L U2 B' U2 B U B' L' B ** L F

Insert at *: U R U' L U R' U' L'
Insert at **: B L B' R B L' B' R'

Final solution: U' R' U' R U R2 U' R2 B U' F2 U B' U' L2 U' L2 U2 B' U B U R U' L U R' U B' U2 B U R B L' B' R' L F
39 Moves

Next: F' D' B2 F' L' D L B' R2 D2 R F' U2 L' D2 F2 L2 R B2 F L F' D' B' F2


----------



## Attila (Feb 28, 2015)

Montykins said:


> Next: F' D' B2 F' L' D L B' R2 D2 R F' U2 L' D2 F2 L2 R B2 F L F' D' B' F2


U' R U' orient corners,
B2 D B F' R D2 F' 6 edges,
R' B F' U2 F2 B2 D F D2 F2 B LSE.



next: L' F B R2 L B' L2 B U' L' D' U R F' L R' U' D' L' B' D2 U' L D R'


----------



## ryak2002 (Feb 28, 2015)

Attila said:


> U' R U' orient corners,
> B2 D B F' R D2 F' 6 edges,
> R' B F' U2 F2 B2 D F D2 F2 B LSE.
> 
> ...



WOW great solve!


x'
U B U L' B2 L//2x2
U' R U R F2 R2 F U' R2 U' F' R' U' R//xxxcross
y' R U' R' U' F' U' F U//F2L
Fw' L' U' L U Fw U'//OLL
R U R' F' R U2 R' U2 R' F R U R U2 R' U'//PLL (51)

next: B2 U R2 B2 F2 U2 L2 U2 R2 B2 U L U2 B L F L' R D F' D


----------



## Cale S (Feb 28, 2015)

ryak2002 said:


> next: B2 U R2 B2 F2 U2 L2 U2 R2 B2 U L U2 B L F L' R D F' D



on inverse: R2 D B' // pseudo 2x2x2
on normal: L' F' R D' B' D' B // 2x2x3
F' D F2 D2 F2 // F2L - 1
on inverse: D2 L D' L' // F2L
on normal: F L' F' D' F L F' L' D L D // LL

final solution: L' F' R D' B' D' B F' D F2 D2 F' L' F' D' F L F' L' D L D L D L' D2 B D' R2 (29)

Next: U2 B2 L2 D L2 B2 U B2 D' F2 U2 L U F' R' F2 D B R' D U'


----------



## penguinz7 (Mar 1, 2015)

ryak2002 said:


> WOW great solve!
> 
> 
> *x*
> ...



FTFY


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 1, 2015)

Cale S said:


> Next: U2 B2 L2 D L2 B2 U B2 D' F2 U2 L U F' R' F2 D B R' D U'



x z U' F' D'//square
M R2 U R2 B'//FB
U2 R U R' F R2 F'//square
U M U2 r U' r'//SB
L' B' R' B L B' R B//CMLL
M' U M U2 M' U M' U M' U2 M' U2 M2 U' M U2 r2//L6E

Next D2 U' F2 U L2 U B2 U2 R2 U' R U' L2 U2 F R2 B' U' R' D2


----------



## Attila (Mar 1, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Next D2 U' F2 U L2 U B2 U2 R2 U' R U' L2 U2 F R2 B' U' R' D2





on inverse:
R' U' orient corners,
B U2 B L2 B' L2 B' D2 B' R D U' B' L U2 permute corners and 6 edges,
R B' L2 R2 F2 L R' D' R F2 LSE.





next: R' D R' B F U D' B D U F R2 F D B' R2 F D' R F' B U2 F' L2 D'


----------



## ryak2002 (Mar 3, 2015)

Attila said:


> next: R' D R' B F U D' B D U F R2 F D B' R2 F D' R F' B U2 F' L2 D'



y2 z
U' M' F' z' U' M' U2 M//2X2 REALLY BAD
U2 R x' U' R2 F' R//2X2X3 
y' z' B L' U L B'//UGH!
z y' U R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R' y'//UGH
r' U2 R U R' U r y//OLL
R' U R' Dw' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F//PLL (50)

next: F2 U B2 U B2 D' F2 L2 F2 L2 D2 L U L' B2 D B' F2 D' U R


----------



## JWinslow23 (Mar 3, 2015)

ryak2002 said:


> next: F2 U B2 U B2 D' F2 L2 F2 L2 D2 L U L' B2 D B' F2 D' U R



Ooh...this scramble is HEAVEN to a blockbuilder. So many possibilities just opened up when I did D U2...let's try to save them while joining what I have.

D U2 R2 U B2 R B' L2 // blue-orange-white 2x2x1 block
B R' U2 B' // expand to 2x2x2
F R D2 // red-green-white 2x2x1 block
F R' // join in best-fit position (I could do this in one move, but...)
D' // green-white-orange 2x2x1 block (...adding a move makes this possible in 1 move. Score!)
F2 D2 F2 R F R2 // join blocks + orient edges
D' R D2 L D' R' D L' R D R' D' // solve all edges + 2 corners
R' F2 R B2 R' F2 R B2 // L3C

WOO 44 MOVES! This was a lucky scramble :tu

Next: L2 R2 B' F2 L' D2 U L2 R D' U2 F' D' F2 L R2 B2 U2 B' F'


----------



## martinss (Mar 3, 2015)

JWinslow23 said:


> Next: L2 R2 B' F2 L' D2 U L2 R D' U2 F' D' F2 L R2 B2 U2 B' F'



L2 F' U' R2 // Cross+1C
U L' U' L u // no regrip EO
U L' U2 L2 U L' //no regrip F2L(1)
R U' R' D R' U R D' //no regrip F2L(2)
U L' U' R U R' U2 L U' L' U L //no regrip F2L(3&4)
//forced ELL skip
x //regrip
U2 R2 U L2 U' R2 U L' U R' U' L' U R //no regrip L4C LUb

49 HTM but also very fast for speedsolving... What do you think about it ?

Nest : U' R D2 U' F2 R2 D L' R2 B' L2 U L' B F2 U' R U2 L' R2


----------



## ryak2002 (Mar 4, 2015)

martinss said:


> Nest : U' R D2 U' F2 R2 D L' R2 B' L2 U L' B F2 U' R U2 L' R2



y2
M' x' U2 F2 D2 L' U2 L//stuff
F' U' F U2 R' U' R M' U M//more stuff
U' F' U F U' F' U' F d2 M' U2 M//F2L FINALY
R U R' U' M' U R U' Rw'//OLL
R' U2 R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R U' F u2//PLL (54)

next: D2 R2 B2 D2 L2 B2 D2 U B2 D' B2 L U2 R2 B' D' F U2 R2 B' D'


----------



## martinss (Mar 4, 2015)

ryak2002 said:


> next: D2 R2 B2 D2 L2 B2 D2 U B2 D' B2 L U2 R2 B' D' F U2 R2 B' D'


D' F R' D2 F' D//cross (accidentaly cross+1)
U2 R' U R //F2L (1)
F' U F2 U' F' //F2L (2)
R U R' U L U L' //F2L (3)
U R U' R' U2 F' U' F //F2L (4)
y F U R U' R' F' //OLL
y2 R' F R' B2 R F' R' B2 R2 //PLL

45 HTM with CFOP ! (42 HTM aso possible with 1LLL)

Next : D' U2 L2 R D2 F2 D' U2 L' D2 U2 B2 L' F2 U L' R' U B D


----------



## JWinslow23 (Mar 4, 2015)

martinss said:


> Next : D' U2 L2 R D2 F2 D' U2 L' D2 U2 B2 L' F2 U L' R' U B D



D' // TWO corner-edge pairs
B L2 F' L2 D' L2 D F2 U' F D // orange-blue-white 2x2x1 square (while saving that other corner-edge pair and influencing other pieces)
F2 L // expand to 2x2x2 + red-green-white 2x2x1 block
R' F R' // join in best-fit position (while influencing next block pieces)
F R' D' R F2 D L' F L // green-white-orange 2x2x1 block
F' D R' // join blocks
D B' D2 B // create blue-red F2L pair
R D' R' D R D2 R' // insert F2L pair (while influencing edge permutation)
D' // AUF (also SWEET MOTHER OF ALL THAT IS HOLY LL SKIP!!!!!!!)

41 MOVES AND A LL SKIP I AM SO HAPPY!!! :tu

Next: U' B U B' R F D' U L' R' B' D2 F2 U F D R' B2 D B2


----------



## Texon (Mar 4, 2015)

JWinslow23 said:


> Next: U' B U B' R F D' U L' R' B' D2 F2 U F D R' B2 D B2



(Solving the cross in yellow, red on the right and green in the front)

R L' F' B L' D F' D' // Cross
B L U' L2 B' L // F2L 1 
U R' U2 R U2 R' U R // F2L 2 
U F U F' U' F U F' // F2L 3 
R' U2 R U2 F' U F B U B' // F2L 2 & 4 (Correcting a mistake)
(Made a Mistake on OLL 34 - R U R2 U' R' F R U R U' F') 
U' B' R' F B R' F' // OLL 24
R' U R' U' B' R' B2 U' B' U B' R B R // PLL V

Next: 
U2 R2 D2 B2 R D2 L U2 B' L2 U F2 U L D F D R'


----------



## martinss (Mar 4, 2015)

JWinslow23 said:


> Next: U' B U B' R F D' U L' R' B' D2 F2 U F D R' B2 D B2



y' x' // inspection
SE S'E'
D' L' B L // Yellow cross (-1)
U' L U L' // save 2 F2L pairs
u2 U F' D // Finish Yellow cross without destroying the pairs
U' R U' R' // Insert 1st pair
y R U2 R' // Insert 2nd pair
y2 D' L F' L' F D // Keyhole 3rd pair
R' F R F' //4th pair
y2 f' L' U' L U f //OLL
R' F R' B2 R F' R' B2 R2 U//PLL Aa

Ninja'd



Texon said:


> Next: U2 R2 D2 B2 R D2 L U2 B' L2 U F2 U L D F D R'



F' D2 R D R2 U2 F2 //cross
d R U R' //1st pair
y' R U2 R' U2 R U' R' //2nd pair
y' U' R U R' U2 F U F' //3rd pair
y L' U2 L U L' U' L //4th pair
//I'm tired for the last layer

I won't post my scramble... Finish Texon's one.
Next: U2 R2 D2 B2 R D2 L U2 B' L2 U F2 U L D F D R'


----------



## JWinslow23 (Mar 5, 2015)

martinss said:


> I won't post my scramble... Finish Texon's one.
> Next: U2 R2 D2 B2 R D2 L U2 B' L2 U F2 U L D F D R'



That I will do, martinss 

This solve was weird, I did something I never did before...pseudo-F2L (or, as I am deciding to call it, "Fake 2 Layers"). At least I THINK I did it...see for yourself.

R' F' // white-red-blue 2x2x1 block
B2 U2 // expand to 2x2x2
L' D' L2 D // orange-white-blue 2x2x1 block
F2 L // join in best-fit position + yellow-red-green 2x2x1 block
F2 R F2 R' F' R F R' // finish "Fake 2 Layers"
D' R' B2 U2 F2 L' U2 B2 D' // OLL
D2 F' L R' D2 L' R F' D2 // EPLL
D2 // fix "Fake 2 Layers"
U' B U F U' B' U F' // corner 3-cycle
F D2 F' U' F D2 F' U // yet another corner 3-cycle

Regular blockbuilding was working out swimmingly (2x2x3 in 10 moves, wow), but then there weren't really any good possibilities I saw to continue it...so I did something I never did before. I'm proud of myself.

5 moves cancel, so the solution is 48 HTM:
R' F' B2 U2 L' D' L2 D F2 L F2 R F2 R' F' R F R' D' R' B2 U2 F2 L' U2 B2 D F' L R' D2 L' R F' U' B U F U' B' U D2 F' U' F D2 F' U

EDIT: I'm so excited! I found a 33 HTM solution with a PLL skip! First 10 moves are the same.

R' F' // white-red-blue 2x2x1 block
B2 U2 // expand to 2x2x2
L' D' L2 D // orange-white-blue 2x2x1 block
F2 L // join in best-fit position + white-green cross piece
R' D R // red-green F2L pair
D R D' L D L' D' L D R' D L' // orange-green F2L pair
F D F' D F D2 F' // OLL
D // AUF (woo a PLL skip  )

Final solution: R' F' B2 U2 L' D' L2 D F2 L R' D R D R D' L D L' D' L D R' D L' F D F' D F D2 F' D (33 moves)

Next: D' L' B2 D2 B2 L' D2 F L D L B U' L B' U2 F R U L'


----------



## Cale S (Mar 5, 2015)

JWinslow23 said:


> Next: D' L' B2 D2 B2 L' D2 F L D L B U' L B' U2 F R U L'



on inverse: D2 B2 R2 U2 // 2x2x2
B' D R' B // 2x2x3
on normal: B' D2 B // EO
R2 D2 R D // pseudo F2L
on inverse: D' // F2L
on normal: U' R2 B' U R U' R' U' B U R2 U R2 // ZBLL

final solution: B' D2 B R2 D2 R D U' R2 B' U R U' R' U' B U R2 U R2 D B' R D' B U2 R2 B2 D2 (29)

Next: U F2 U2 B2 L2 U L2 B2 R2 U2 L2 B L' F' D' F L F' L D R'


----------



## ryak2002 (Mar 5, 2015)

Cale S said:


> Next: U F2 U2 B2 L2 U L2 B2 R2 U2 L2 B L' F' D' F L F' L D R'



x
D B' U R' U F R' F'//2X2
L' B//finish cross
L' U2 L B L' B' L//bad F2L pair
y2 F U' F' U L' U' L//another one
R' U' R U' R' U' R//F2L
l' U' l L' U' L U l' U l//OLL
y' R2' Uw' R U' R U R' Uw R2 Fw R' Fw' U2//PLL (54)

next: L2 B2 R' D2 L' B2 R' F2 R' U2 R2 B' D2 U2 R' D' B' D' B L


----------



## martinss (Mar 5, 2015)

ryak2002 said:


> next: L2 B2 R' D2 L' B2 R' F2 R' U2 R2 B' D2 U2 R' D' B' D' B L



x' //inspection
L F2 L' R' U' R u2 R' //Xcross
U' R U' R' //F2L-3C
B' U' R' U R B U' //LLEF (adj BR)
L B2 D2 U2 F2 L B2 D2 L' U L U F2 L' U R U' //L7C (? weird)

Next : D' U' B F R2 B2 L R F L2 U' L2 R U2 B L' R2 B2 F R2


----------



## ryak2002 (Mar 6, 2015)

martinss said:


> Next : D' U' B F R2 B2 L R F L2 U' L2 R U2 B L' R2 B2 F R2



B2 D U L'//2X2
z F U F L U2 L2 U L'//finish xxcross
y' U R' U R U' F' U' F//F2L #3 
R' U R U2 R' U' R//F2L
R' F R U R' U' F' U R//OLL
x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2//PLL (46) YAY!!!! FINALLY GOT UNDER 50 MOVES!!!! YAY!!!!

next: R' U L F' B' R' F U D' L B2 R2 D2 B2 D2 F2 R U2 D2 B2


----------



## ryak2002 (Mar 7, 2015)

ryak2002 said:


> R' U L F' B' R' F U D' L B2 R2 D2 B2 D2 F2 R U2 D2 B2



I got bored!
D F B' R' L2 D' L F' L' F//wow that was REALLY bad!!!!!! 
B' R2//come back!!!!! awwww ya!
L U L' U//getting ready
B'// I've been waiting
y U2 R U R'//stuff
F U' F' R' F R//Getting there
U2 y' R' U' R' U' R' U R U R//POO!
y R' U' R' F R F' U R//OLL
x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R//PLL (54) 

next: B' L2 B L B' R U B2 D R2 F2 U2 B D2 F' D2 F2 D2 L2 B2


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 7, 2015)

ryak2002 said:


> next: B' L2 B L B' R U B2 D R2 F2 U2 B D2 F' D2 F2 D2 L2 B2



x'y' R' D B' L R2 //cross
U2 R' U x U' L U M//F2L1
U y R U' R' U R' U' R//F2L2
U' L' U L R U R'//F2L3
d R U' R' U' R U' R B U' B' R'//F2L4+OLLskip
V perm

Next: D' L2 U' B2 F2 U F2 L2 U' B2 U' L B' F2 D' U' F' U' B2 F D'


----------



## Randomno (Mar 7, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Next: D' L2 U' B2 F2 U F2 L2 U' B2 U' L B' F2 D' U' F' U' B2 F D'



x2 y
L2 U' R2 F D' L D // cross
U' R U' R' y R U R'
U2 d R U' R' L' U L
R U' R' U' R U R' L U' L'
U2 y' R' U R U2 R' U' R // F2L
U2 R' U' R' F R F' U R // OLL
y R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2 y R U' R' // G perm

Next: R2 D' B2 L2 B2 D' U2 L2 U F2 D' F' U' R F2 D R U B R'


----------



## ryak2002 (Mar 7, 2015)

Randomno said:


> Next: R2 D' B2 L2 B2 D' U2 L2 U F2 D' F' U' R F2 D R U B R'



Randomno your back on yay!!!

U' L2//let's begin
U2 L' B L2 U' L'//2X2X2
R2//one more block
U F R2 U2 F'//xxcross
U2 F U F'//F2L #3
R' U' R U' y F R' F' R y'//F2L finally
R U' R' U2 R U y R U' R' U' F' U'//OLL
x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R// another a-perm!!! that's three in a row!!!!! (47) YAY ANOTHER SUB 50 MOVE SOLVE! :tu


next: L F' U F B L F U2 R F' U' B2 L2 F2 R2 U' D2 L2 U F2 U


----------



## Attila (Mar 7, 2015)

ryak2002 said:


> next: L F' U F B L F U2 R F' U' B2 L2 F2 R2 U' D2 L2 U F2 U




F U L' F' D' F2 U2 F U2 D2 B' D2 U' B' D U' L D2 U2 R' D U' B U R2 U' D' F' L R' D 31 HTM

F U L' F' orient corners,
switch to inverse
D' R L' F 2 more edges,
switch to normal
D' F2 U2 F U2 D2 B' 2 more edges,
D2 U' B' D U' L D2 U2 R' D U' B U R2 U' D' LSE.



next: L' B' U' L R2 U2 B F2 U F' R' F2 R2 L2 B' R2 F' U L' R B L2 D' U' R


----------



## porkynator (Mar 8, 2015)

Attila said:


> next: L' B' U' L R2 U2 B F2 U F' R' F2 R2 L2 B' R2 F' U L' R B L2 D' U' R



U' F' L F D2 U' L2 U2 R2 B' R' L U F U B' R' L' U L' R B' L2 B L R' F' D' L2 (29)

Corners first
U' F' L F //Orient corners
D2 U' L2 U2 //All corners and 3 edges
R2 B' R' L U //3 more edges
F U B' R' L U * F' D' L2 //All but 3 edges
* = U' L2 U L' R B' L2 B L R'

Next scramble: U2 B R' D F B L B' U2 R' U L2 D B2 U' D2 R2 F2 U' F2 L2


----------



## Randomno (Mar 8, 2015)

porkynator said:


> Next scramble: U2 B R' D F B L B' U2 R' U L2 D B2 U' D2 R2 F2 U' F2 L2



Using TICT.

z2
L U2 B U F' // First twin
R2 U F R' F' R' U R2 U' R' y R U R' U' R U R' U' y' // Second twin
F R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' F' // Intuitive corners
z2 y'
S' D S R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' S' D' S
E' L' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' L E
E L R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' L' E'
L R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' L'
L' E L' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' L E' L
D S' D' S R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' S' D S D'
D2 L2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' L2 D2
E' L' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' L E
E' L R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' L' E
E L R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' L' E' // T perm!!!!!!

Next: U' F2 U2 R2 B2 D B2 U' F2 D R2 B D' B2 U2 L R F U' R2 U


----------



## Attila (Mar 8, 2015)

porkynator said:


> U' F' L F D2 U' L2 U2 R2 B' R' L U F U B' R' L' U L' R B' L2 B L R' F' D' L2 (29)
> 
> Corners first
> U' F' L F //Orient corners
> ...



I found almost same start 


Spoiler



U' F' L' R2 B
switch to inverse:
First try: obviously R2 L2 2 more edges, but after some thinking,I found a better continuation:
U' D B2 U' L' U2 D2 R 6 edges(4 + 2 swapped), oriented LSE,
D U R' D2 U2 L D U2 B2 D U R2 D' LSE.


----------



## JWinslow23 (Mar 9, 2015)

Randomno said:


> Next: U' F2 U2 R2 B2 D B2 U' F2 D R2 B D' B2 U2 L R F U' R2 U



First off, what is TICT? Looked it up, but didn't find it.

Second, my solve (saw a bunch of yellow corner-edge pairs made already)

L' B L2 // blue-yellow-red 2x2x1 block
F2 R' B R F' R' B // expand to 2x2x2
U2 F2 L2 U' // orange-green-yellow 2x2x1 block
L' // join in best-fit position
U2 // green-yellow-red 2x2x1 block
F2 U2 L F' L' F2 U F' L' // join blocks + orient edges
U2 L U' L' // solve all edges
B2 D L B L' F' L B' L' D' B2 D F D' // L3C

Final solve: L' B L2 F2 R' B R F' R' B U2 F2 L2 U' L' U2 F2 U2 L F' L' F2 U F' L' U2 L U' L' B2 D L B L' F' L B' L' D' B2 D F D' (43 HTM). Would really like to consistently get sub-40 moves.

Next: L2 B F' R B F R2 D' L R' U2 B F' D U2 B F2 R2 D2 U2


----------



## Randomno (Mar 9, 2015)

JWinslow23 said:


> First off, what is TICT? Looked it up, but didn't find it.



You didn't search very well then.

On my phone and CBA to find and link it.


----------



## JWinslow23 (Mar 9, 2015)

Randomno said:


> You didn't search very well then.
> 
> On my phone and CBA to find and link it.



Well, I tried looking on the wiki, and all I found was a reference to it on the "Scrambled state" page, it as a next step. It was a red link, though.

And when I googled "TICT rubik's cube method", all I found was this: http://www.aol.com/article/2014/12/16/magician-uses-rubiks-cube-trick-to-get-out-of-ticket/21117141/


----------



## martinss (Mar 9, 2015)

JWinslow23 said:


> Well, I tried looking on the wiki, and all I found was a reference to it on the "Scrambled state" page, it as a next step. It was a red link, though.
> 
> And when I googled "TICT rubik's cube method", all I found was this: http://www.aol.com/article/2014/12/16/magician-uses-rubiks-cube-trick-to-get-out-of-ticket/21117141/



I created [WIKI]TICT[/WIKI] for you on the wiki. 



Randomno said:


> You didn't search very well then.


I agree with him, let me google that for you.


----------



## JWinslow23 (Mar 9, 2015)

martinss said:


> I agree with him, let me google that for you.



I searched as much as I thought was necessary! ...eh, whatever, now I know what it is. :tu


----------



## martinss (Mar 9, 2015)

JWinslow23 said:


> I searched as much as I thought was necessary! ...eh, whatever, now I know what it is. :tu



Sorry for being rude (was I ?). That wasn't my intention. That is because of my english which is pretty bad (I'm learning it at shool...).



JWinslow23 said:


> Next: L2 B F' R B F R2 D' L R' U2 B F' D U2 B F2 R2 D2 U2



B L' D' B L2 //cross
y R U R' D U2 y L' U L //1st pair
y' U L' U L y U' R' U R //2nd pair
y U' L' U M' B l //3rd pair (funny isn't it?)
y' U' R U2 R' U y L' U' L //4th pair
M' U' R' U' R U r' R2 B' R' B //OLL
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U //PLL

Next : B' D' L' F R F B' R U' F D2 F' D' F R' F2 B D' B D' R U' L2 R' B2


----------



## JWinslow23 (Mar 10, 2015)

martinss said:


> Sorry for being rude (was I ?). That wasn't my intention. That is because of my english which is pretty bad (I'm learning it at shool...).



You weren't really rude, but I literally googled "tict rubik's cube method" and I didn't really find anything about it. But now I know what it is (and why the solution had a whole bunch of similar triggers...). No problem, really 

anyway, your scramble:



martinss said:


> Next : B' D' L' F R F B' R U' F D2 F' D' F R' F2 B D' B D' R U' L2 R' B2



R' U' // green-white-orange 2x2x1 block
F' R B D' F' U' F // expand to 2x2x3...almost (twisting that corner took WAY too many moves, so I just left it like this and fixed it later)
D B D R' B' R B2 D' L B' L' // blue-white-orange 2x2x1 block
D' B' L B L2 D' L B // join blocks + orient edges
D2 B' F D B D' F D' B2 D F2 D' B2 // solve all but 3 corners
R F R' B R F' R' B' // L3C

Pathetic solution, R' U' F' R B D' F' U' F D B D R' B' R B2 D' L B' L' D' B' L B L2 D' L B D2 B' F D B D' F D' B2 D F2 D' B2 R F R' B R F' R' B' (49 HTM). Worst I've had in a while 

Next: U2 B' F L' D U2 F2 R' F L' R2 F D2 R2 F2 D' L' D L R D2 F D F R' D2 U2 L2 D2 R'


----------



## Randomno (Mar 10, 2015)

JWinslow23 said:


> You weren't really rude, but I literally googled "tict rubik's cube method" and I didn't really find anything about it. But now I know what it is (and why the solution had a whole bunch of similar triggers...). No problem, really



For some reason Google treats "tict" as the word "ticket". A bunch of news articles about Steven Brundage come up.


----------



## martinss (Mar 10, 2015)

JWinslow23 said:


> Next: U2 B' F L' D U2 F2 R' F L' R2 F D2 R2 F2 D' L' D L R D2 F D F R' D2 U2 L2 D2 R'



l U' l' U2 R2 y' U l' U l //cross
R' U2 R // 1 E Edg
y U2 L' U L U' y' R U R' // 1 D Crn (keyhole) + 1 E Edg
y2 U2 R U R2' U' R2 U R' // 2 D Crn (keyhole) + 1 E Edg
D // F2L-1
U' R U2 R' U2 R U R' // LS
F B U B' U F' U2 B L U2 L' F U2 F' B' //1LLL

Next: F L2 D2 U2 L2 F R F2 D2 U2 R' D L2 B2 U B2 F' R2 F U2


----------



## JWinslow23 (Mar 11, 2015)

martinss said:


> Next: F L2 D2 U2 L2 F R F2 D2 U2 R' D L2 B2 U B2 F' R2 F U2



B U F' // red-white-blue 2x2x1 block
L B' R // expand to 2x2x2
F D2 R' L' D R2 U R' D R U' R' D2 // expand to 2x2x3
F2 L F' L' F // orange-white-blue 2x2x1 block
U L U2 F2 U F L // join blocks + orient edges
F L' F L F' // solve everything

Final solution: B U F' L B' R F D2 R' L' D R2 U R' D R U' R' D2 F2 L F' L' F U L U2 F2 U F L F L' F L F' (36 HTM)

Next: D U2 R' D U L2 R' D2 B2 L U' B' D2 B F' D2 U' R B F2


----------



## porkynator (Mar 11, 2015)

JWinslow23 said:


> Next: D U2 R' D U L2 R' D2 B2 L U' B' D2 B F' D2 U' R B F2


B2 L' R' E' B' //3x2x1
R2 U' R Uw R' U //3x2x1
F D R D' R' D R D' R' F' //OLL
R2 U2 //Setup to pair commutator
R' B2 R Fw2 R' B2 R Fw2 //Pair commutator
U2 R' U2 //Antisetup + finish

Next scramble: B' D L' D F2 R' L' F U D2 L F2 R D2 R2 U2 F2


----------



## Timbuktu10 (Mar 11, 2015)

Inspection- z2 y2
Cross- F R' L' D' R2 L2 
F2l 1- was in extended cross
F2l 2- R U' R' R' U' R
F2l 3- U' R' F R F' R U' R'
F2l 4- y2 R U R' U' R U R' U' R' F R F'
OLL- U2 F R U R' U' F' f R U R' U' f'
PLL- M2 U M U2 M' U M2 U' (counter clockwise u perm)


----------



## JWinslow23 (Mar 12, 2015)

What exactly is the next scramble?


----------



## ryak2002 (Mar 12, 2015)

Timbuktu10 said:


> Inspection- z2 y2
> Cross- F R' L' D' R2 L2
> F2l 1- was in extended cross
> F2l 2- R U' R' R' U' R
> ...



You didn't post a scramble. Here's one: L U2 F2 L U2 R2 D2 R' B2 L D2 F' D R2 F' L' R2 U' L U L2 


D U B D B' L B' L B' L//2X2
U2 F R U2 R'//xxcross
F U' F' U L' U' L//F2L #3
y R U R' U' R U R'//F2L (29)
y R U2 R' U' R U R'//OLL(36)
y' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U2//PLL (48) YAY! 

next: F2 D2 F D2 U2 R2 F' D2 F D2 R D2 L' B' D' U B R' D F'


----------



## JWinslow23 (Mar 12, 2015)

ryak2002 said:


> next: F2 D2 F D2 U2 R2 F' D2 F D2 R D2 L' B' D' U B R' D F'



B U B2 // red-yellow-green 2x2x1 block
R2 // expand to 2x2x2
L2 U L' B D' B' D B2 // expand to 2x2x3
L' F' D F U' F' D' F L U B' U' B // white-red-green 2x2x1 block
U2 L U2 B' R B' R' B2 U' L // solve everything else

Final solution: B U B2 R2 L2 U L' B D' B' D B2 L' F' D F U' F' D' F L U B' U' B U2 L U2 B' R B' R' B2 U' L (35 HTM)

Next: U2 F2 L' D B2 D B2 R2 U' R2 B U' R U' R' B' R D' U' R


----------



## Attila (Mar 12, 2015)

JWinslow23 said:


> Next: U2 F2 L' D B2 D B2 R2 U' R2 B U' R U' R' B' R D' U' R





F2 B' L' D' F L orient corners and 5 edges,
B' D B F' R' 1 more edge,
F2 L2 B' U L R' F U' D R2 F2 U F2 LSE.



next: R2 U D2 L' F2 R' D R D' F D2 R2 D B' L2 D R2 B' U2 L F2 U2 F U' R


----------



## martinss (Mar 12, 2015)

Attila said:


> next: R2 U D2 L' F2 R' D R D' F D2 R2 D B' L2 D R2 B' U2 L F2 U2 F U' R



R' E' b' u //2x2x1 ("rebu" means "drunk again" in french)
[R,U'][R:U] //3x2x1
[F':L'] B U' F //3x2x2
x' [B':R] z' //F2L-2C
[F:[R,U]] //EO
U' //place 2 edges
[ U' : R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' ] //place 2 edges and one corner (t-perm)
L U' L U L2 U2 L2 U L' U' L' U2 //kind of L5C

Next : L D U' R' D U' R' B F' D R2 F2 R F' D' B F2 D2 R' B2


----------



## Cale S (Mar 13, 2015)

martinss said:


> Next : L D U' R' D U' R' B F' D R2 F2 R F' D' B F2 D2 R' B2



D R' U2 R' B R // 2x2x2
* F' D2 F' // 2x2x3
L' D2 L2 // F2L - 1
L' D L D2 B D' B' D' // to L4C

insert at *: [D' B D ** F' D' B' D F]
insert at **: [U, F' D' F]

Final solution: D R' U2 R' B R D' B D U F' D' F U' F' B' D' F' L' D2 L D L D2 B D' B' D' (28)

Next: B2 U' R2 D2 R2 U R2 D' L2 U L2 F D' F2 R' D' L2 D' F U' F


----------



## ryak2002 (Mar 13, 2015)

Cale S said:


> Next: B2 U' R2 D2 R2 U R2 D' L2 U L2 F D' F2 R' D' L2 D' F U' F



R U L2 R' F U' R2 U F'//2X2X2
y2 U' F' U L F' L'//2X2X3
U R2 F R2 F'//F2L #3 
U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U R//OLL
y Rw' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 Rw//OLL
R2' Uw' R U' R U R' Uw R2 Fw R' Fw' U'//PLL (52)

next: R2 F2 U2 B2 D' R2 B2 U L2 B2 D2 R' D2 B' R' U2 F' U2 L' U R


----------



## martinss (Mar 14, 2015)

ryak2002 said:


> next: R2 F2 U2 B2 D' R2 B2 U L2 B2 D2 R' D2 B' R' U2 F' U2 L' U R



D2 R U2 B' //orange cross
D' R *D* //1 Edge
*D* R D' //1 Edge
B' R2 B //1 Edge
M' U R U' // 1 Corner (Keyhole)
L' B' R' B //1 Corner (Keyhole)
M F R F' //1 Corner (Keyhole)
L' z' //F2L-1
U' L' U L U y' R U R' U //3rd pair
R' F R F' //insert 3rd pair + CO (COALL 1/2)
y' L D2 R F R' D2 L B' L B L //KLL (COALL 2/2)


Next: D2 U' L' R' F' L R' D2 L2 R F L2 U2 L2 U L U2 F2 R2 F2


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 16, 2015)

martinss said:


> Next: D2 U' L' R' F' L R' D2 L2 R F L2 U2 L2 U L U2 F2 R2 F2



B' R L2 F2 U R' B R'//2x2x3
x2 y' U' R2 U' R' U R U2 R//F2L
R' U L' U R2 B' R2 U2 R2 B2 U B' U' R' L//LL

Final: B' R L2 F2 U R' B R' D' B2 D' B' D B D' F' D B2 R' B2 D2 B2 R2 D R' D' B' F

next R B2 R2 D' B' R2 U' F L2 D' F2 U2 L' F2 B2 U2 L2 U2 R2 F2 R'


----------



## martinss (Mar 16, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> next R B2 R2 D' B' R2 U' F L2 D' F2 U2 L' F2 B2 U2 L2 U2 R2 F2 R'


B F R2 //Yellow cross + 1 edge + 1 corner
R U R' //+ 1 edge
y' L' U2 L U' y' R U R' //+ 1 edge + 1 corner + 1 F2L pair (not inserted)
U' L' U' L //+ 1 corner
D // F2L-1 (+ 1 pair not inserted)
L' U' L //F2L
U' R' U' R2 U B U' L B' R' B U L' U2 B' //1LLL

Next : D' U B' F D2 U2 L' F U' R B' L' R D' B2 F2 D2 L B2 F'


----------



## Attila (Mar 17, 2015)

martinss said:


> Next : D' U B' F D2 U2 L' F U' R B' L' R D' B2 F2 D2 L B2 F'



R2 L2 F' D2 L U D2 R' all corners and 5 edges,
F B' U2 L' U D' B 1 more edge,
L2 D2 F2 R F' L R' D L' F2 U2 R2 LSE.


next: R' F' U2 L2 U2 F R2 D L2 B D' L D U L' R' D2 F' R B D2 U R2 F' B


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 17, 2015)

martinss said:


> Next : D' U B' F D2 U2 L' F U' R B' L' R D' B2 F2 D2 L B2 F'



l2 L D R' F//FB
R U2 r2 U' r U r2 U r' U2 R2//SB
U R U R' U' R' F R F'//CMLL
M' U' M' U M2 U M2 U2//L6E

next D2 R2 B2 D' L2 R2 U' L2 F2 U2 B2 F R B D B' D U2


----------



## martinss (Mar 17, 2015)

Attila said:


> next: R' F' U2 L2 U2 F R2 D L2 B D' L D U L' R' D2 F' R B D2 U R2 F' B


D //1 Edge
R U' R U' R U R' //2x2x2
B2 U' L2 //+ 1 Edge
U2 B' //+ 3 Edge + form 1 pair pair
L' U' L //Insert pair (F2L-2)
U2
U L U R' U2 R L' U //form 1 pair (F2L-2 + 1 pair)
U' L U L' //Insert pair + form 1 pair
R' U R //Insert last pair
F U R U' B R' F' R B L' B' L B' R' //1LLL

Next : U L R B L F L2 R F2 D' U R' D2 U F2 R D2 U L' R2


----------



## martinss (Mar 17, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> next D2 R2 B2 D' L2 R2 U' L2 F2 U2 B2 F R B D B' D U2


You got ninja'd by Attila !

D R' U2 F' // "half cross"
U F' U' F //add 1 Corner
U' L2 //finish cross + 1 Edge
U B U B' // + 1 Corner
F U2 F' //+ 1 Edge
u2 // F2L-2
L' U' L //form 1 pair
R' F' L F R L' //an easy commutator to solve a part of the LL
//4 corners and 4 edges need to permute
U S2 U //put all unsolved corners & edges on left (=setup)
L' // connect unsolved and solved cubies
U' S2 U' //(=unsetup)

Next : U L R B L F L2 R F2 D' U R' D2 U F2 R D2 U L' R2


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 20, 2015)

martinss said:


> Next : U L R B L F L2 R F2 D' U R' D2 U F2 R D2 U L' R2



R' F' L' D' F' //2x2x2
y R U' F2 R2 F R' U2//2x2x3
F2 R' F2 R//F2L-1
F' R F R'//F2L
U2 F' U2 F R U2 F U2 F' R' U2 F U2 //ZBLL
next U2 R' D2 R' B2 U2 L2 R' F2 D2 F2 D' B R B' L2 F D' R' U' L


----------



## Oatch (Mar 21, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> U2 R' D2 R' B2 U2 L2 R' F2 D2 F2 D' B R B' L2 F D' R' U' L



x2 y //inspection
F L2 D' B U2 R2 D //EOLine
L' R' U2 R2 U' L2 U L U2 L' U2 L U L' //Left Block
U' R' U' R U R2 U' R' U R' U R U R' //Right Block
f R U R' U' f' F R U R' U' F' //OCLL
x' R U' R D2 R' U R D2 R2 F2 //PLL

Next Scramble: D2 B' R2 F' D F R2 L2 F2 R' D R D2 U2 L2 D' L2 R2 D2 U2 B D' U' R2 D2


----------



## Deleted member 29232 (Mar 21, 2015)

> Next Scramble: D2 B' R2 F' D F R2 L2 F2 R' D R D2 U2 L2 D' L2 R2 D2 U2 B D' U' R2 D2



x2 y' //Inspection
D R' D F L' D' //Cross
R U2 R' U R U' R' //First pair
L' U' L y U' R' U R //Second pair
U2 R U' R' //Third pair
y' U L' U2 L U r U' L' U x' //Last pair
U F U R U' R' F' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // 2-Look OLL
y z U R' D R2 U' R D' U R' D R2 U' R D' z' // PLL

Next : F2 D2 R2 U2 F2 D2 R' U2 R2 U2 R' D' R B' U' B R2 D2 B2 L2 F


----------



## martinss (Mar 21, 2015)

Dutchie said:


> Next : F2 D2 R2 U2 F2 D2 R' U2 R2 U2 R' D' R B' U' B R2 D2 B2 L2 F



F R2 //2 D edges
U' L2 //1 more D edge
F' R' F' R //Cross + place 2 E edge+ 3 D corners on D
y2 F' U' F U2 R U' R' //Orient 1 D corner + 1 more E edge (F2L alg : Corner in Place, Edge in U Face)
D2 U L' U' L U2 L' U L //Orient 1 D corner + 1 more E edge (F2L alg : Corner in Place, Edge in U Face)

x2 y2 R' F R' B2 R F' R' B2 R2 x2//PLL Aa on D

F' U2 F L U' F' U' F U2 F U' F' L' //1LL on U
R U2 S' U2 L' U2 S U2 S2 L S2 R' // L4E en E

Next D F L' R' B' F D' U F' L2 F L R F' L2 F L R D' U


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 21, 2015)

martinss said:


> Next D F L' R' B' F D' U F' L2 F L R F' L2 F L R D' U



x z2 L2 D R' L' D F2 U y' R U' R' U' R//cross+cancel into pair1
U R' F R F' U2 L' U' L2 U' L' U L U' L' U L U' L//pair2+cancel into pair3
R U' R' U F U' F'//Pair4
L U L' U' y r' U' R U M'//
U2 R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2//PLL

Next R' U2 B2 U2 L2 R' F2 D2 R2 U2 R' D' F U F L' B R2 D2


----------



## martinss (Mar 21, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> x z2 L2 D R' L' D F2 U y' R U' R' U' R//cross+cancel into pair1
> U R' F R F' U2 L' U' L2 U' L' U L U' L' U L U' L//pair2+cancel into pair3
> R U' R' U F U' F'//Pair4
> L U L' U' y r' U' R U M'//
> U2 R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2//PLL



That didn't work ! You probably mean this : 
x z2 L2 D R' L' D F2 U y' R U' R' U' R//cross+cancel into pair1
U R' F R F' U2 L' U' L2 U' L' U L U' L' U L U'* L'*//pair2+cancel into pair3
R U' R' U *F* U' *F'*//Pair4
L U L' U' y r' U' R U M'//
U2 R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2//PLL


----------



## martinss (Mar 21, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Next R' U2 B2 U2 L2 R' F2 D2 R2 U2 R' D' F U F L' B R2 D2



R2 F U B2 // Yellow cross
F U' F' U2 L' U' L //1st pair (F2L like)
R U' R' y' L' U' L //2nd pair (F2L like, FR slot open)
d' F' U' F //3rd pair (F2L like)
d' F' U2 F U2 F' U' F //4th pair (F2L like)
D //F2L
F2 L2 B L' D' L D B' L2 F2 //= [F2 L2 B : [L', D'] ] //1LLL

Next : F' R2 B2 R2 U B2 U2 R2 D' B2 F2 U R' B F2 R' F2 R


----------



## Oatch (Mar 21, 2015)

martinss said:


> Next : F' R2 B2 R2 U B2 U2 R2 D' B2 F2 U R' B F2 R' F2 R



x2 y //Inspection
F' L' F U' L R2 D //EOLine
L2 U2 R U R U R //2x2x1 Block on Right
U' L R' U L U R //2x2x1 Block on Left
U' R' U R U2 R' U R //F2L-1
L U L' U' L U L' //First 2 Layers
U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R' //OCLL
y R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2 y R U' R' //PLL

Next Scramble: L2 U B' F' U' F' R B' F' D' F R' F2 D2 B U2 B2 D' L U2 R2 D2 B2 R' D


----------



## martinss (Mar 22, 2015)

Oatch said:


> Next Scramble: L2 U B' F' U' F' R B' F' D' F R' F2 D2 B U2 B2 D' L U2 R2 D2 B2 R' D



z2 
F2 R' F' //cross
L' U L D2 L U' L' //1st pair + 1 edge
R' U' R // 1 Edge
F' U2 F // 1 Edge (F2L-3C)
U F U R U' R' F' //LLEF (adj FL)

U L' //setup
F B R2 F' B' R2 // [L' F B, R2] = place FBL corner (temporally destroy 4 edges)
L U' //unsetup

U L' //setup
D2 L U' L' D2 //[D2 L: U'] = connect all corners
L U' //unsetup
U

L' D' //setup
R2 //place the 4 remaining edges
D L //unsetup

Final : z2 F2 R' F' L' U L D2 L U' L' R' U' R F' U2 F U F U R U' R' F' U L' F B R2 F' B' R2 D2 L U' L' D R2 D L 

Next : L2 R' B D' R2 B F' U2 R2 F2 B2 R L' U L' B' U L R U2 F2 R' U' R2 U


----------



## Oatch (Mar 23, 2015)

martinss said:


> Next : L2 R' B D' R2 B F' U2 R2 F2 B2 R L' U L' B' U L R U2 F2 R' U' R2 U



x2 //inspection
F' D2 L U F D L D' //EOLine
L' U2 L R' U2 L U2 L U L U L' //Left Block
U R U2 R' U2 R U' R' U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U' R //Right Block
U' R U R' U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' U2 R U R' U //Last Layer

Next Scramble: R2 D' U B D2 L' F2 U' L U D2 L' F2 D U' F2 L2 U2 L R2 B' D U L R2


----------



## martinss (Mar 23, 2015)

Oatch said:


> Next Scramble: R2 D' U B D2 L' F2 U' L U D2 L' F2 D U' F2 L2 U2 L R2 B' D U L R2



U R2 F D' B //cross
U F' U F U R U2 R' U F' U' F //1st pair
U L' U' L U' F U F' //2nd pair
y2 R U R' U F' U2 F //3rd pair
F U2 F' U L' U' L //4th pair
R F2 B2 D L D F' D2 F' B2 R U' R2 U2 //1LLL

Next = F2 L' B' D' L' U' D L' B' R2 D' B2 U D2 L2 B2 D' F2 D B2


----------



## Oatch (Mar 23, 2015)

martinss said:


> Next = F2 L' B' D' L' U' D L' B' R2 D' B2 U D2 L2 B2 D' F2 D B2



x2 y2 //inspection
R F' R' F' D' L D' //EOLine
L U' R U' R' U R' //2x2x1 Block on Right
U L' U' L2 U' L2 U2 L' //2x2x1 Block on Left
R' U2 R U2 R' U' R //F2L-1
U' L' U' L U' L' U' L U L' U' L U L' U' L //First 2 Layers
F R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' F' //OCLL
U2 F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U' //PLL

Bleugh, longer solution than normal; lots of trigger-heavy algs.

Next Scramble: F' L B R2 B' L' U' D B L U' F2 D' R L B' R' B2 F2 L U L2 B U' L2


----------



## martinss (Mar 23, 2015)

Oatch said:


> Next Scramble: F' L B R2 B' L' U' D B L U' F2 D' R L B' R' B2 F2 L U L2 B U' L2


L' //2x2x1
R' u R U2 //2x2x2
x' U L' U' L //2x3x3
y B U B' //twist 2 edges
U R' F' U' F //twist 2 more edges (=EO)
R U' R2 U R' U2 R2 U' R2 U R2 U // ?

Next = D2 F U' B2 D L F U' R U D2 F2 L2 D R2 U' L2 D2 L2 F2


----------



## Thecuber1 (Mar 30, 2015)

martinss said:


> D2 F U' B2 D L F U' R U D2 F2 L2 D R2 U' L2 D2 L2 F2



Inspection: z2 

Cross: L U F2 B R D2 F' D2

First Pair: y' R' U' R U' F' U F

Second Pair: L U' L' R' U2 R L' U' L

Third Pair: y U' R U R' U' R U R'

Fourth Pair: U R' U2 R U R' U' R

OLL #38: R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F'

PLL: U' R2' Uw R' U R' U' R Uw' R2' y' R' U R (Ga)

All: z2 L U F2 B R D2 F' D2 y' R' U' R U' F' U F L U' L' R' U2 R L' U' L y U' R U R' U' R U R' U R' U2 R U R' U' R R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F' U' R2' Uw R' U R' U' R Uw' R2' y' R' U R (69)


----------



## martinss (Mar 31, 2015)

Thecuber1 said:


> Inspection: z2
> 
> Cross: L U F2 B R D2 F' D2
> 
> ...



You forgot the next scramble... So let's say : F2 D2 R U2 B2 R U2 L R B2 D2 B' D2 B D U' F' D F2 L F2


----------



## irontwig (Apr 1, 2015)

D F' L U2 B [EO+pairs]
R D2 R' [Pseudo 2x2x3+pairs]
U2 L' U' L' U L U L U' L' [Leaving three corners]
B2 U R2 D L2 D' R2 D L2 [Pseudoness and corner comm] (27)

Next: B2 D2 L' B2 R D2 F2 R' B2 D' B D2 B2 R U' F' L2 F


----------



## irontwig (Apr 2, 2015)

R' F2 U2 B [EO+pair]
D B2 [Pseudo 2x2x2+pair]
R D2 R F2 [2x2x3+pairs]
R D2 R' [F2L-1]
D' F [F2L]
R D F D' F' R' D [L(o)L]
F' U2 [Pseudoness] (24)

Next: L2 D2 R2 B' F2 R2 U2 F' L2 D2 F L B2 D' R2 F U B' D2 R' D'


----------



## irontwig (Apr 3, 2015)

D' F2 L' U L' U2 L' U L B2 U2 L D L' U' B' R2 B L B' R2 B D2 B D' F' U' (27)

On the inverse:

U F D2 [2x2x2]
D' B' D. [EO]
L' U' B2 [2x2x3]
L' U' L U2 L U' L [Leaving three corners]
F2 D [Pseudoness]

.=D L':U L D' L' U' L
:=L B' R2 B L' B' R2 B

Next: B' L' D2 F D B2 R' D B' L2 D2 R2 U L2 U L2 U D2 L2


----------



## porkynator (Apr 3, 2015)

L2 F' U' L U F U L R D F2 R' D' R2 D L' F2 D B D' F2 D B' R D' L D' R2 D' R (30)

L2 F'
U' L U F
U L
R D F2
R' D' R2 D2 * R D2 R2 D' R

* = D' L' + D R D' L D R'
+ = F2 D B D' F2 D B' D'

Next scramble: D2 L2 F' U2 F2 D2 L2 U2 F L2 B D' R' F2 U' L' B D' U2 F


----------



## Attila (Apr 4, 2015)

porkynator said:


> Next scramble: D2 L2 F' U2 F2 D2 L2 U2 F L2 B D' R' F2 U' L' B D' U2 F




No time limit:
U R' D F R
D' R' D U' B
U2 L2 U' F' U D' L
U D B' L R' U F' B2 R2 B2





next: R' U2 B' F' R2 B' R2 B2 R' D2 B R' F R2 F B2 L' D' U2 R2 L2 F' B' R' B'


----------



## PurpleBanana (Apr 8, 2015)

Scramble - R' U2 B' F' R2 B' R2 B2 R' D2 B R' F R2 F B2 L' D' U2 R2 L2 F' B' R' B'

Inspection - x2
Cross - D F' B L2
1st pair - U R' U R U2 y' L' U' L
2nd pair - L U' L' U y' L' U' L
3rd pair - y U R U' R' U2 R' U' R
4th pair - U y' R' U2 R U' R' U R
OLL - U r U R' U R U' R' U R U2 r'
PLL - U R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F U'

Next - L' F2 D2 U2 R' B2 L2 B2 R' D2 R2 F' D' R2 F D2 U R' D2 L' U


----------



## Attila (Apr 8, 2015)

PurpleBanana said:


> Next - L' F2 D2 U2 R' B2 L2 B2 R' D2 R2 F' D' R2 F D2 U R' D2 L' U



On inverse:
F2 D2 B L2 R2 D’ B’
D’ F2 R’ D U’ B
R D2 U2 L
D B2 F2 U2 B2 U D2 F2


next: F2 D2 U F2 B2 U F' U B' F2 R B' F' L' B' R D F' B' R' B' L2 F R D'


----------



## PurpleBanana (Apr 8, 2015)

Scramble - F2 D2 U F2 B2 U F' U B' F2 R B' F' L' B' R D F' B' R' B' L2 F R D'

Inspection - z2
Cross - D' R' B' R' L F' L' D'
F2L 1 - L' U L U' L' U' L
F2L 2 - R' U' R F' U' F
F2L 3 - y U2 R U2 R2 U' R
F2L 4 - U R U2 R' U2 R U' R'
OLL - R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' F'
PLL - U' x f2 R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R

Next - D' R2 D2 L2 D' F2 R2 U' F2 D2 F2 R B L' R2 U2 B L2 R' F R2


----------



## irontwig (Apr 9, 2015)

D L2 D' R2 D L2 D' U2 B2 R F R' B' F L F' R F L' B' F L' R2 D' L2 U' (26)

On the inverse:

U L2 D [EO]
R2 L F [2x2x2]
B:R' B' U2 R2. [L6C]

.=R2 D L2 D' R2 D L2 D'
:=F R'*B R F' R' B' R
*=R F L F' R' F L' F'

Next: R2 B U2 L2 D2 B U2 B' L2 B2 F U' B' U' R' B' F2 D R' F D'


----------



## PurpleBanana (Apr 9, 2015)

Scramble - R2 B U2 L2 D2 B U2 B' L2 B2 F U' B' U' R' B' F2 D R' F D'

Inspection - z2
Cross - D F D B'L'
F2L 1 - R U R' U' f R' f'
F2L 2 - U' y R' U2 R U' R' U R
F2L 3 - L U' L' U f' L f
F2L 4 - U y' R U2 R' U R U' R'
OLL - R U2 R2 F R F' R U2 R'
PLL - U2 x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R

Next - L' U2 L' D2 L F2 R D2 U2 F2 R' D' F' U' L' F2 R B U' R2


----------



## Attila (Apr 9, 2015)

PurpleBanana said:


> Next - L' U2 L' D2 L F2 R D2 U2 F2 R' D' F' U' L' F2 R B U' R2




D2 F2 B
R B2 R'
U D' B2 D2 F
L D U' F'
U2 R B L R' U' R L2 B2 L D2 L


next: F' D B' D2 U R2 B2 F' D' F B2 R2 D2 L B' D2 B2 L2 U F2 D2 R2 F' U2 D'


----------



## Thecuber1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Attila said:


> next: F' D B' D2 U R2 B2 F' D' F B2 R2 D2 L B' D2 B2 L2 U F2 D2 R2 F' U2 D'



z2 // Inspection 

R2 B' U' R U2 F U' F' U F' U F y M' U2 M // Double xcross

U F' U2 F U' R U R' // 3rd Pair

y U2 R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' // 4th Pair

U R U R' U' M' U R U' Rw' // OLL

y' U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' // Jb, PLL

https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=F-_D_B-_D2_U_R2_B2_F-_D-_F_B2_R2_D2_L_B-_D2_B2_L2_U_F2_D2_R2_F-_U2_D-&alg=z2_%2F%2F_Inspection_%0A%0AR2_B-_U-_R_U2_F_U-_F-_U_F-_U_F_y_M-_U2_M_%2F%2F_Double_xcross%0A%0AU_F-_U2_F_U-_R_U_R-_%2F%2F_3rd_Pair%0A%0Ay_U2_R_U_R-_U-_R_U_R-_U-_R_U_R-_%2F%2F_4th_Pair%0A%0AU_R_U_R-_U-_M-_U_R_U-_Rw-_%2F%2F_OLL%0A%0Ay-_U2_R_U_R-_F-_R_U_R-_U-_R-_F_R2_U-_R-_U-_%2F%2F_Jb,_PLL%0A


----------



## irontwig (Apr 12, 2015)

No new scramble, I'll use Attila's:

F L' D F' L2 D B2 L2 B [F2L-1]
L' D2 L2 B' L' B [F2L]
F' D' F2 D F2 D F2 D2 F2 D2 F D [LL] (27)

Next: R' D2 R B2 L D2 L B2 L2 R' B2 D L' F' D2 L2 D B D2 U B'


----------



## PurpleBanana (Apr 12, 2015)

R' D2 R B2 L D2 L B2 L2 R' B2 D L' F' D2 L2 D B D2 U B'

Inspection - x2
Cross - L' F B2 U' R2
F2L 1 - F' U F
F2L 2 - U' L U L' U F U' F'
F2L 3 - U' y R U' R' U2 R U2 R' U R U' R'
F2L 4 - U2 y R U' R' U R U R'
OLL - U R' U' R' F R F' R' F R F' U R
PLL - U F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U2

Next - B2 R2 D' L2 F2 D' F2 D R2 U2 L2 F' U B R U2 R D' R' D B2


----------



## irontwig (Apr 14, 2015)

F2 L2 U' L' R2 D' U2 B2 U F U' B2 U F2 U2 F U F' U' B' U' B U' F2 D' B' (26)

F2 L2 U' L'
R2 D' F'
F U'.F' U2 F U F'
U' B' U' B U'
F2 D' B'

.=U' B2 U F U' B2 U F'

Next: R2 D2 B2 L2 U2 L U' D' F U R2 F2 L2 U2 F2 D' L2 D2 L2 D'


----------



## martinss (Apr 14, 2015)

irontwig said:


> Next: R2 D2 B2 L2 U2 L U' D' F U R2 F2 L2 U2 F2 D' L2 D2 L2 D'



x2 //Inspection 
M2 D M2 D R D2 // 2x2x2
B2 U B U' // 2x2x3 (F2L/Blue Cross like)
z' y2 R' F R //F2L-2
R U R' //F2L-2 + 1 pair
U2' R U' R' //F2L-1
U' L' U' L U' L' U' L //F2L
U' R U' R' U2 R U y R U' R' y' U' R' //OLL 41
R' U R U' R2 F' U' F U R F R' F' R2 U //PLL (F-perm)

Next scramble : B' L R D2 F2 L' B2 F2 R B2 R D2 U' L R D' R U2 R' B R


----------



## Cale S (Apr 15, 2015)

martinss said:


> Next scramble : B' L R D2 F2 L' B2 F2 R B2 R D2 U' L R D' R U2 R' B R



B // square
switch to inverse: B2 R // 2x2x2
switch to normal: D // form a pair
switch to inverse: F' D' F' // pseudo 2x2x3
switch to normal: F2 L2 B' L B // F2L - 1
D2 B D B' L B' L' B // F2L
F' D' R' D R F // OLL

skeleton: B D F2 L2 B' L B D2 B D B' L B' L' B F' D' R' D R F2 * D F R' B2
insert at *: [F M2 F', D]

final solution: B D F2 L2 B' L B D2 B D B' L B' L' B F' D' R' D R F' R2 L2 B' U B R L2 B2 (29)

Next: R2 U2 B2 L2 F2 D' L2 R2 B2 L2 R' F' U2 B' F R D2 F' D2 U' L'


----------



## Attila (Apr 15, 2015)

Cale S said:


> Next: R2 U2 B2 L2 F2 D' L2 R2 B2 L2 R' F' U2 B' F R D2 F' D2 U' L'


No time limit:

R L2 B2 R' U2 R L F' R2 L2 B F2 U2 B2 D2 B2 D2 R2 L U L' B2 R2 L2 U R F' B 28 moves

On inverse:
B' F R' U' L2 R2 B2 L U' orient corners + EO
L' R2 D2 B2 D2 B2 U2 F2 edges swap,
B' L2 R2 F L' R' U2 R B2 L2 R' LSE.

next: B D' L2 B2 R2 F2 D2 U2 L2 F2 U D' L U R D R L F' D2 L' U D2 L' U


----------



## irontwig (Apr 17, 2015)

D2 R F2 U' B2 U F2 U' B F2 R' D' U L2 F U F' U F U2 F' U2 L' U' F2 U2 B' (27)

D2 R U'.B' F2 R' D' [Pseudo 2x2x3+EO]
U L2 [Pseudo F2L]
F U F' U F U2 F' U2 [L3C]
L' U' F2 U2 B [Premoves]

.=U F2 U' B2 U F2 U' B2

Next: U2 F2 D' R2 F2 R2 D' F2 L2 R2 U2 F' U' B2 U R' B L' B2 L' U


----------



## Attila (Apr 23, 2015)

irontwig said:


> Next: U2 F2 D' R2 F2 R2 D' F2 L2 R2 U2 F' U' B2 U R' B L' B2 L' U




1hr:
F' U' R F2 L2 F' L2 F2 U2 B' R2 F2 R2 F' L B F' D' R2 L2 B U R2 L2 D' F2 B 27 moves
F' U' R orient corners,
F2 L2 F' L2 F2 U2 B' R2 F2 R2 F' all corners and 5 edges( 2 edges swapped),
switch to inverse:
B' F2 D L2 R2 U' 1 more edge,
B' L2 R2 D F B' L' LSE.

No time limit:
R2 L2 U' L R' F L2 D' R' B R' D2 L' F2 U2 R' D2 L2 R B U D' R' F 24 moves
R2 L2 U' L R' F L2 D' R' B orient corners and 6 edges,
R' D2 L' F2 U2 R' D2 L2 R permute corners,
B U D' R' F LSE.



next: R L' D R2 L B' D2 R F2 L' D2 B2 L U' L2 R D2 U2 B L2 R' F D' L' B2


----------



## Cale S (Apr 23, 2015)

Attila said:


> next: R L' D R2 L B' D2 R F2 L' D2 B2 L U' L2 R D2 U2 B L2 R' F D' L' B2



on inverse:
L' U L' // square
D' F' D // another square
R2 F2 D B' L2 B // xxcross
L D2 L' // F2L - 1
D' R D' R' D R D' R' // F2L
F' R2 B R B' R F // LL

final solution: F' R' B R' B' R2 F R D R' D' R D R' D L D2 L' B' L2 B D' F2 R2 D' F D L U' L (30)

Next: R D2 B D' L U' B' U F2 D' R U2 L' U2 F2 R D2 F2 R U2 L


----------



## pdilla (Apr 30, 2015)

Cale S said:


> Next: R D2 B D' L U' B' U F2 D' R U2 L' U2 F2 R D2 F2 R U2 L



z' // inspection
R U2 D' L' Uw // pseudo cross + 1x2x2
L' U' L R // setup + xcross
y' L' U L // pair 2
R U R' // pair 3
Dw' R' U R U' // setup
R Rw' U' R' U Rw // VHLS
U R' U' R F2 R' U R U F2 U' F2 U' F2 // PLL
alg.cubing.net

40 HTM

Next: B U2 F L2 D2 U2 F U2 F2 U2 F' L D R F2 L U' L' D R B


----------



## PurpleBanana (May 1, 2015)

pdilla said:


> Next: B U2 F L2 D2 U2 F U2 F2 U2 F' L D R F2 L U' L' D R B



Inspection - x2
Cross - D L' D L' D2 L
F2L 1 - F' U' F y' L U L'
F2L 2 - R' U2 R U L' U' L
F2L 3 - U' y R U R'
F2L 4 - F U F' U' L' U' L
OLL - U R U R' U R U2 R' F R U R' U' F'
PLL - U R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U'

Next - B' R B D F' U L2 B' U' R B2 R2 D2 F' L2 B L2 B' R2 D2 B'


----------



## Attila (May 1, 2015)

PurpleBanana said:


> Next - B' R B D F' U L2 B' U' R B2 R2 D2 F' L2 B L2 B' R2 D2 B'





F U D' L' U' B2 D R F B orient corners and 6 edges,
D' F2 D' F' R2 U D' F2 L' D2 R2 U2 LSE.



next: U' F' D' L R2 B R' L D F' L F2 B R2 D R L' B2 U F' L2 B' L F R


----------



## PurpleBanana (May 5, 2015)

Attila said:


> next: U' F' D' L R2 B R' L D F' L F2 B R2 D R L' B2 U F' L2 B' L F R



x2
F2 B' R U' R2 U' R' u' - cross and setup

U2 F U' F' R U2 R' - first two pairs

y2 U L' U' L R U R' F U2 F2 L F L' - other two pairs

y2 r' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 r - OLL

y R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U2 - PLL

51 HTM...

How to improve to 40 HTM?

(Next - R2 F' R' U R B' R' F2 L2 B' L2 D' R2 L2 B2 R2 F2 D' R2 F2 D2)


----------



## Thecuber1 (May 6, 2015)

PurpleBanana said:


> R2 F' R' U R B' R' F2 L2 B' L2 D' R2 L2 B2 R2 F2 D' R2 F2 D2



x2 // inspection

F' D' R D2 F L' B L D // Cross and setup (9 moves)

L U' L' // Pair # 1 (12 moves)

U' F U2 F' U L' U' L // Pair #2 (20 moves)

R' U R // Pair #3 (23 moves)

U R U2 R' U' R U R' // Pair #4 (31 moves)

U' F' L' U' L U L' U' L U F // OLL #7 (42 moves)

U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L U //PLL (54 moves)

54 HTM



https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=R2_F-..._OLL_#7
U-_R-_U_L-_U2_R_U-_R-_U2_R_L_U_//PLL

Next: B' R2 D2 F D2 L2 B2 F' R2 B R B L2 D' B2 R' D2 L' D'


----------



## PurpleBanana (May 6, 2015)

Thecuber1 said:


> Next: B' R2 D2 F D2 L2 B2 F' R2 B R B L2 D' B2 R' D2 L' D'



x2 L D R' D2 F' u - Cross
R' U R U' F U F2 L F U2 L' - 1st pair
U' y R U R' - 2nd pair
U' L' U2 L U2 L' U' L - 3rd pair
U' y R U' R2 F R F' - 4th pair
y R' F R U R' U' F' U R - OLL
U y x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 - PLL

(55 HTM)

Next - B' R' F2 R' B' U' R2 U R' F2 L2 U' B2 L2 U' L2 U F2 U F2


----------



## Tachyon (May 6, 2015)

x2 y D' F R2 U' F' L F - Cross
y R U' R' L' U L - 1st pair
R U2 R' U2 R U' R' - 2nd pair
d2 M F M' - 3rd pair
U' R U2 R' U2 R U' R' - 4th pair
f' L' U' L U f - OLL
R' U L' U2 R U' L R' U L' U2 R U' L U - PLL

55 HTM

Next: L2 D B2 F2 D U2 L2 D B2 D2 R' F U' L' F L' U F' R


----------



## PurpleBanana (May 6, 2015)

Tachyon said:


> Next: L2 D B2 F2 D U2 L2 D B2 D2 R' F U' L' F L' U F' R



x2 y' D' R' F2 L U' L U' L' D' - X-cross
U R' U2 R2 U R' - 2nd pair
U2 L' U L U2 L' U L - 3rd pair
U y R U' R' U2 F' U' - 4th pair 
r U R' U' r' F R2 - OLL (with cancellation)
U R' F' R U2 R' U2 R' F R U R U2 R' U' - PLL (with cancellation)

52 HTM

Next: L B2 R U2 D' B L F' D2 B L2 U2 R2 U L2 F2 U D' F2 U2


----------



## martinss (May 8, 2015)

PurpleBanana said:


> Next: L B2 R U2 D' B L F' D2 B L2 U2 R2 U L2 F2 U D' F2 U2



L U' B' U' R F' R' z//cross
U2 R' U R F R' F' R //1st pair + create 2nd
U L' B L B' // insert 2nd pair
D2 L' U L D2 //keyhole 3rd pair
y R U R' U F' U' F //4th pair
[B2 L2 B' U R' F': L] //Last Layer

45 HTM

Next : B2 F' L' R2 F' D2 F L' R U2 L D U' F2 D2 L D' U' B' F2 R' F2 L B' F2 D B2 L2 R2 D


----------



## mDiPalma (May 11, 2015)

martinss said:


> Next : B2 F' L' R2 F' D2 F L' R U2 L D U' F2 D2 L D' U' B' F2 R' F2 L B' F2 D B2 L2 R2 D



B' F' R' F D R'
d2 D R U D'
F' R' F2 U' F
U2 D R' U' R D'
R' U R U' R2 F R F’ R U’ f R' f' 
R2 U L U' R U L' U

43 htm linear petrus ;|

U' L' B' U2 L U B2 D' B' U2 R U F L U2 B' F2 U D2 L R' F2 R2 U' R'


----------



## Attila (May 12, 2015)

mDiPalma said:


> U' L' B' U2 L U B2 D' B' U2 R U F L U2 B' F2 U D2 L R' F2 R2 U' R'


U B2 D L' F2 B2 U B' F2 R' B F' U' F' U' D F' B L2 B F' D 22 moves (17 STM)

Premove: U
U B2 D L' F2 B2 U orient corners and 6 edges,
B' F2 R' B F' U' 2 more edges + EO,
F' U' D F' B L2 B F' D U' EP.



next: R' D B2 F2 U R2 F L2 F2 B2 U B2 U' R2 D L F D' B' U R U' L F U2


----------



## mDiPalma (May 12, 2015)

Attila said:


> next: R' D B2 F2 U R2 F L2 F2 B2 U B2 U' R2 D L F D' B' U R U' L F U2



U2 L2 B2 R' x2
U2 F L U' L
d2 F R' F' R
L U' L'
R2 U F' U2 F R B' R2 B U' R' U R'

30 htm

U2 F L B L U B2 U' L' U' F' L R' D' F2 B' D2 B2 R2 B2 F2 U' B L' F'


----------



## Thecuber1 (May 13, 2015)

z2 // Inspection

D' F2 B U2 L2 // Cross

R' U R2 U R' // F2L 1

U2 R' U' R F U' F' // F2L 2

U' R' U' R // F2L 3

y2 F' U' F U2 R U' R' // F2L 4

r U2 R' U' R U' r' //OLL

R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' //PLL

49 HTM 

z2 // InspectionD' F2 B U2 L2 // CrossR' U R2 U R' // F2L 1U2 R' U' R F U' F' // F2L 2U' R' U' R // F2L 3y2 F' U' F U2 R U' R' // F2L 4r U2 R' U' R U' r' //OLLR U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' //PLL


----------



## Thecuber1 (May 13, 2015)

Next: B2 R D2 B2 U2 L2 B2 R2 B2 D2 R' D B D B2 U' B2 F' U2 L2


----------



## martinss (May 13, 2015)

Thecuber1 said:


> Next: B2 R D2 B2 U2 L2 B2 R2 B2 D2 R' D B D B2 U' B2 F' U2 L2



x' //inspection
F R B' R' U R U2 R F' D //Xcross
B' U B //2nd F2L pair
R U R' //form 3rd F2L pair
u U' F U F' E //keyhole 4th F2L pair
F U F' //insert 3rd pair
U' R' U2 B' R2 B R B2 L' D2 R D2 B2 L //1LLL

(40h, 47q, 39s, 40e)

Next : D2 F2 L2 R2 F' L D2 B' D U B2 F2 U2 B D' L' R2 D2 U B2 U' B F2 D2 B2 F R2 D' U F


----------



## Thecuber1 (May 14, 2015)

martinss said:


> D2 F2 L2 R2 F' L D2 B' D U B2 F2 U2 B D' L' R2 D2 U B2 U' B F2 D2 B2 F R2 D' U F



z2 // Inspection

L2 U2 F R' U' B2 D2// Cross

U' R' U2 R U L U' L' // F2L 1

y' U R U' R' U' R U' R' U y L' U L // F2L 2

U R' U2 R U' F' U F // F2L 3

y R U' R' U R U' R' U F' U F // F2L 3

y R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' // OLL

U R U R' U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 R U' R' // PLL

U // AUF

Next: U2 F2 U F2 D B' R D2 L U2 F2 R2 L2 U2 D' F2 D' L2


----------



## guysensei1 (May 15, 2015)

Thecuber1 said:


> Next: U2 F2 U F2 D B' R D2 L U2 F2 R2 L2 U2 D' F2 D' L2


lolwat
B' D'//2x2x2
U' F' U F U2 //XXcross
F R F' R'//F2L-1
F' L F L'//F2L
x
U L' U L U F U2 F' U2 L' U2 L //LL

lolwat


next R' D2 R' F2 R' F2 U2 R2 F2 U2 R' D L B' L2 R' D2 U2 F'


----------



## Oatch (May 17, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> next R' D2 R' F2 R' F2 U2 R2 F2 U2 R' D L B' L2 R' D2 U2 F'



S2 F U D' L' D L F' U L' U l' U' L U2 M' U2 r' U' R //Pairs
U R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R //CMSLL
S M' U' S' U2 S //Centres +3 D-Face Edges
U2 M' U M U' M' U2 M //EO + Final D-Face Edge
U' M2 U M U2 M' U M2 U2 //EPLL

Next: R2 B2 D' L2 R2 U2 R2 B2 L2 F2 D2 R' D F' L2 D2 L2 U' F' D2 R2


----------



## d2alphame (May 17, 2015)

Oatch said:


> Next: R2 B2 D' L2 R2 U2 R2 B2 L2 F2 D2 R' D F' L2 D2 L2 U' F' D2 R2



R F2 D' F //Flip edges + a lucky 1x2x2 at LUF
R L U L2 D L' //2x2x2 at DBL
U' L F2 L' U' F2 R2 F2 //Add 2x2x2 at DFR
R' U2 R U' R' U' R U' R' U R //Insert DBL slot
L' U2 R' U L U2 R //1x2x2 square at URF
U' L U' R' U L' U2 R //Solve removed BRD, add 1x2x2 square on U
R D R' D' R D R' U R D' R' D R D' R' U //Twist remaining 2 corners



next:
L' B2 L' D2 F2 U2 L2 F2 R U2 L2 B2 U F' R' B U L U2 L B'


----------



## Thecuber1 (May 18, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> lolwat
> B' D'//2x2x2
> U' F' U F U2 //XXcross
> F R F' R'//F2L-1
> ...



It's the Drew Brads WR scramble.

lol


----------



## martinss (May 19, 2015)

d2alphame said:


> next:
> L' B2 L' D2 F2 U2 L2 F2 R U2 L2 B2 U F' R' B U L U2 L B'



z' y' //inspection
U' L2 U2 F2 R2 //orange cross
R' U R d' U' R U R' //1st F2L pair
y' U' L' U' L U2 L U L' //2nd F2L pair
D R U R' U' R U R' D' //keyhole 3rd F2l pair
R U2 R' U //form 4th F2L pair
R' F R F' //EOEPLS
R' F2 R' B2 R F2 R' B2 R2 U2 //L4C
U //AUF

NeXt : L R D' B R' U2 B2 F D' B D2 B' F2 R U' F' L2 R2 U F2 D U' B' F2 L' B2 L2 R' B' D


----------



## stunseed (May 22, 2015)

martinss said:


> NeXt : L R D' B R' U2 B2 F D' B D2 B' F2 R U' F' L2 R2 U F2 D U' B' F2 L' B2 L2 R' B' D



method fridrich cfop
alg.cubing.net

F U' R' L' B L2 F2 D2 //CROSS

U' B U2 L' U' L B' //F2L1

L U2 L' U' B U B' //F2L2 

R U2 R' U2 F' U' F //F2L3

L U' L' U' L U L' U L' B L B' //F2L4

U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R' F R U R' U' F' //OLL

R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R2 D U' R' U R D' U //PLL

NEXT: R2 D' R2 D2 R2 D' F2 U' R2 D L' F' L2 D' L' R' U2 B2 D2 B' R


----------



## guysensei1 (May 23, 2015)

stunseed said:


> NEXT: R2 D' R2 D2 R2 D' F2 U' R2 D L' F' L2 D' L' R' U2 B2 D2 B' R



U F U' R2 F L2 F L'//Xcross
z x' U R' U' R L' U L//F2L2
R U R2 U2 R//F2L3
U R U R' U2 F' U2 F//F2L4+EO
y R' U' R U L U2 R' U' L' U' L R U2 L' U'//ZBLL

next R2 U' R2 U R2 U2 R2 D2 B2 U L2 B R' D B U L U B2 U' R2


----------



## Thecuber1 (May 25, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> next R2 U' R2 U R2 U2 R2 D2 B2 U L2 B R' D B U L U B2 U' R2



z2 // Inspection

F' D R' F' D2 // Cross

U' R U R' U2 R' U' R // F2L 1

L' U2 L U2 R U R' // F2L 2

U' L' U L U' y' R U R' // F2L 3

y' U R U2 R' U R U' R' U R U' R' // F2L 4

U R U2 R' U' R U' R2' U2' R U R' U R // CMLL

U' M' U M U2 M' U M U2 // ELL
https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=_R2_U...-_U_R_//_CMLL
U-_M-_U_M_U2_M-_U_M_U2_//_ELL


----------



## Thecuber1 (May 25, 2015)

sorry double post: 
next:

U D2 F2 L' B' D' R F L' R2 U D' R2 F2 U2 R2 D' L2 D' F2 L


----------



## stunseed (May 26, 2015)

Thecuber1 said:


> sorry double post:
> next:
> 
> U D2 F2 L' B' D' R F L' R2 U D' R2 F2 U2 R2 D' L2 D' F2 L



Corners first / ortega/ jelinek
 ALG.CUBING.NET

Yellow top, White bottom, red front. scrambled with the same orientation

D L B2 U L' U' L U B U B' //WHITE CORNERS

U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R // ORIENT YELLOW INVERSE(MU)

U' F2 U' R U' R' U F2 U R U R' // PERMUTE YELLOW

R L' E' L R' B' F' E' F B R' E2 R F E' F' E' F E2 F' // FIRST HALF TOP / BOTTOM EDGES

E2 B' E2 B E' R E R' E R E2 R' // FINISH TOP BOTTOM EDGES 

E2 R2 E' R2 E R2 E' R2 //ORIENTATE MID LAYER

F2 E' L' E' L' E' L2 E L' E L' E L2 F2 //FLIP REMAINING EDGES

85 MOVES.

CAN ALSO FLIP EDGES WITH F2 Z M U' M U' M U2 M' U' M' U' M' U2


CHEATING: R2 D F R U B R F U2 L F L2 D2 R2 B2 R2 D' B2 U D2 L2 U 
22 MOVES

NEXT: F2 U' B R2 B2 U F L' U' D R2 U F2 D B' R' D R' U F B' U' D L' U2


----------



## mDiPalma (May 28, 2015)

F2 U' B R2 B2 U F L' U' D R2 U F2 D B' R' D R' U F B' U' D L' U2

D L2 F' U2 B2 // 2x2x2 (5)
{F' L2 U F U' L F' D F' D' U' F U F2} // eof2l-1 on inverse (14)
L F L F' L' F L' F' L' F L' F' L' // ab3c (13)

skeleton: D L2 F' U2 B2 L F L F' L' F L' F' L' F L' F' L' F2 U' F' D U F * D' F L' U F' U' L2 F

*=F' U B U' F U B' U' (5)

=37 htm :/

next L2 D2 L U2 B' R2 L2 F' D L' D' U' B2 U2 D2 F' D' L2 F L2 D F U' D2 F'


----------



## stunseed (May 29, 2015)

mDiPalma said:


> next L2 D2 L U2 B' R2 L2 F' D L' D' U' B2 U2 D2 F' D' L2 F L2 D F U' D2 F'



Corners first / ortega/ jelinek

B2 F' U' F U' L' U' L U2 //Corners white
F R' F' U' R' U R U y2 //orientate yellow
R2 U F2 U2 R2 U R2 //permute all corners
U' R' E2 R U2 D' B E2 B' // 3 edges
D2 F E F' E U F' E2 F // 2 edges
D' U' E2 F E' F' E' F' E2 F // 2 edges
D2 E F' E' F E' F' E2 F D2 x y // last edge
M2 U2 M2 U2 //orientate final edges
M U' M U' M U2 M' U' M' U' M' U2 x2 //permute 2 edges
M U' M U' M U2 M' U' M' U' M' U2 //permute final 2 edges


next: R B2 D' B' U' L' B' U' F L R2 F B2 R2 D' R' D2 F R2 D2 B R2 U L F2


----------



## KRAMIST (May 29, 2015)

> next: R B2 D' B' U' L' B' U' F L R2 F B2 R2 D' R' D2 F R2 D2 B R2 U L F2



used CFOP

x2 // inspection

D2 u' B' u L' u' R' u // cross

U2 y R U R' B' U' B U' y2 d (R' U2 R) d' (R U R') // 1st pair

y2 (R' U2 R) U (R' U' R) // 2nd pair 

U U (R' F R F')(R U R') U2 (R U' R') // 3rd pair

U2 y' R U2 R' U' U'(F R' F' R)y'(R' U' R)U2(R' U' R) R' U2 R // 4th pair 

U' y F R U R' U' F' // OLL

U' y' R' U R' U' y R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F // PLL 

really long but did it around 20.76


----------



## Cubenovice (May 30, 2015)

Kramist forgot to post a new scramble so here's another solve on stunseed's

Human Thistletwaithe hack
L U F' - edge orientation 
(U' D R2 U D' F2) inserted edge cycle
R' U D' L D2 L - place U and D edges and orient all but two corners
L2 D' R' D L2 D' R D - corner cycle to orient amp place U and D corners 
F U' F L2 F' U F' - pair up corners (left two bad edges, solved via the insertion above)
F2 B2 L2 R2 - solve edges
F2 U D' L2 - solved

36 HTM

Next:
R2 U2 B F2 U2 F2 L' D R' D' R' B' U' R F U2 L' U2


----------



## martinss (May 31, 2015)

Cubenovice said:


> Next: R2 U2 B F2 U2 F2 L' D R' D' R' B' U' R F U2 L' U2



CFLL method

F' B R L' F L2 R2 //Yellow cross
L U2 L' d L' U' L //1st F2L pair
U L U' L' d' L' U L //2nd F2L pair
D' R U R' D B U2 B' //3rd F2L pair
U2 R U' R' U R U R' //4th F2L pair
R U R2 F R F2 U' F U2 (F R' F' R) //1LLL

NEXT : U' L2 B' D U2 L2 F L2 D2 B' F2 R U2 F' D2 U' L' R U' L D2 L' R' U2 B' R2 U' B U2 R


----------



## guysensei1 (May 31, 2015)

martinss said:


> ]NEXT : U' L2 B' D U2 L2 F L2 D2 B' F2 R U2 F' D2 U' L' R U' L D2 L' R' U2 B' R2 U' B U2 R



R U' L2 D' R' F' U2 R' //2x2x3
U' L2 U//pseudo F2L
U' L' B' L B' * U R2 D' R' D R' B' L//L3E

*=B R' L U2 R L' B

Final: R U' L2 D' R' F' U2 R' U' L B' L2 R' U2 R L' B U R2 D' R' D R' B' L (25)

next D L2 B2 U' B2 D2 F2 R2 D R2 U' R' D' F U2 R' U B' R' B2 L'


----------



## KRAMIST (May 31, 2015)

> U' L2 B' D U2 L2 F L2 D2 B' F2 R U2 F' D2 U' L' R U' L D2 L' R' U2 B' R2 U' B U2 R



x' // inspection

D U B2 U R' F R2 // cross

U y2 U R' F R F' R U R' U2 U F U' F' // 1st pair

U2 y R U' R' U d R' U' R // 2nd pair

U' y2 R U2 R' U' R U' R' U d R' U' R // 3rd pair

U' y' U' R U R' U2 U' // 4th pair setup

U F' U2 F U' R' F R2 U R' U' F' // RLS

y' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 L R U' // PLL

U' // AUF

next: D U' F2 B2 U' L' U R U2 F2 B2 D U' D'


----------



## Attila (May 31, 2015)

KRAMIST said:


> next: D U' F2 B2 U' L' U R U2 F2 B2 D U' D'




On inverse:
U’ R’ D L2
B F’ U2 B F’ R’
L2 D2 B2 U D’ L2 D’ 17 moves
Irregular scramble, obviously


----------



## Cubenovice (May 31, 2015)

KRAMIST said:


> next: D U' F2 B2 U' L' U R U2 F2 B2 *D U' D'*



That scramble is a dud indeed...


----------



## QQW (May 31, 2015)

What happened with the fourth pair? It could have been L' U L U L' U' L
It looks like CFOP isn't your main method, the turn count is monstrous. How did you manage to do it in 20.76? That's like 87 moves STM!


----------



## QQW (May 31, 2015)

Scramble: F2 R2 D' U2 L2 U2 R2 F2 U' L2 D' F' L D L2 U' L2 B L F R' U2

Inspection: x

Cross: L' U2 R' D y R U' R'

1st pair: U2 L2 U2 L2 U2

2nd pair: z L U' L' R' U' R

3rd pair: U' L' U2 L U L' U' L

4th pair: U' L U' L' d L' U' L

OLL: R U2 R2 U' U2 U' R2 U2 R

PLL: y R' U' R y R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2

55 moves (half turn)


----------



## KRAMIST (Jun 1, 2015)

yeah i recently adopted CFOP i usually use ZB


----------



## 2180161 (Jun 1, 2015)

QQW Didnt give a new scramble so using KRAMIST'S
Petrus
x2 
D' L D2 L' D' R U2 R2 U' R D2// 2x2x3 Block while fixing EO
y2 R' U2 R U R2 U' L' U R' U' L U2 R'//F2L
r U R' U' L' U R U'// OLL
x' U' L2 u' L U' L U L' u L2 F U' F' U'
46 HTM

Next scramble: B2 U B2 U' L2 F2 U L2 D2 B D' F L' R' F' L' D2 U' F'


----------



## 2180161 (Jun 1, 2015)

QQW said:


> Scramble: F2 R2 D' U2 L2 U2 R2 F2 U' L2 D' F' L D L2 U' L2 B L F R' U2
> 
> Inspection: x
> 
> ...



everything is fine, but I would do for OLL, I would do: R U R' U R U2 R' U' R U' L' U R' U' L U2, And then PLL: M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 9, 2015)

2180161 said:


> Next scramble: B2 U B2 U' L2 F2 U L2 D2 B D' F L' R' F' L' D2 U' F'


D F2 B D2 R B'//2x2x2
F R U' F R' U2 R'//2x2x3
F2 U' F2 U'//F2L-1
Inv
U' F' U//F2L
normal 
U D' L2 D' B D' B' D2 L2 F' D F U' F' //ZBLL

Final D F2 B D2 R B' F R U' F R' U2 R' F2 U' F2 D' L2 D' B D' B' D2 L2 F' D F U' F' U' F U

next B2 D2 L' R2 F2 L U2 R U2 L2 U2 B' U L R B U' R D2 L2 B


----------



## Jasseri (Jun 9, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> next B2 D2 L' R2 F2 L U2 R U2 L2 U2 B' U L R B U' R D2 L2 B



y2 z' B' F' D' L2 U' L' U L' U' L//red cross&F2L-1
U' R U' R' L U' L'//F2l-2
R2 U2 R U' R' U' R2//F2L-3
U2 R U R'//F2L-4
r U R' U' r' F R F'//ZBLL

36 moves 

next: U2 F' U B2 F2 L2 B' F2 L2 B F R' F U B F2 D L B' D2 U' B L2 U' L' R' D' U2 L B'


----------



## adimare (Jun 10, 2015)

Jasseri said:


> next: U2 F' U B2 F2 L2 B' F2 L2 B F R' F U B F2 D L B' D2 U' B L2 U' L' R' D' U2 L B'



D' F U // 2x2x1
R' D R D2 R' F2 // 2x2x3
B' D @ B // EO
R2 D R' D2 R2 * D2 // All but 5 corners
L2 B' R // 2x2x2 from inverse
@: L' B R2 B' L B R2 B'
*: R2 U L' U' R2 U L U'

Final: D' F U R' D R D2 R' F2 B' D L' B R2 B' L B D R' D2 U L' U' R2 U L U' D2 L2 B' R (31)

Next: B2 D L2 U2 B2 D' L2 D B2 F2 U2 R B L' U' R U2 L2 F2 L' U2


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 11, 2015)

adimare said:


> Next: B2 D L2 U2 B2 D' L2 D B2 F2 U2 R B L' U' R U2 L2 F2 L' U2



z2 D' F2 R2//2 pairs
F M U M' F'//3rd pair
R U' R' U M R U' R'//4th pair
L' U2 L U L' U L//CMSLL
U' M' U2 M//DF edge
S' U' M U2 M'//BD edge
y' U2 M' U M U2 M' U M'//EO
U M2 U'//ULUR
M' U2 M' U2//finish

next L2 B' R2 F' U2 F' R2 U2 F2 L2 D U2 B2 R' F L' D R' U2 F


----------



## KRAMIST (Jun 11, 2015)

this is mine


----------



## adimare (Jun 12, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> next L2 B' R2 F' U2 F' R2 U2 F2 L2 D U2 B2 R' F L' D R' U2 F



Was just trying to make a solution that would look weird to follow and magically work in the end (NISS on every step, started with EO on inverse) but got lucky and got a pretty good solution.

U' L D' L' U L D // Corner 3-cycle
B2 D R' D // 2x2x2 on inverse
L' U' L' // AB3C
R' U R U // F2L-1 on inverse
R2' U' // Block
B R D2' F U // EO on inverse

Final: U' L D' L' U L D B2 D R' D L' U' L' R' U R U R2' U' B R D2' F U (25)

Next: D' R2 D' R2 U R2 U L2 F2 D' U' B F2 L D2 B U L R D' U2


----------



## martinss (Jun 13, 2015)

adimare said:


> Next: D' R2 D' R2 U R2 U L2 F2 D' U' B F2 L D2 B U L R D' U2



F' L2 D2 R' U z // Cross 
y' U2 L' U L U' L' U' L //1st F2L pair
y L' U L U R' U' R //2nd F2L pair
D F' U' F D' //3rd F2L pair (keyhole)
R U R' //4th F2L pair
R2 U R F R F2 U F2 R F' R' //1LLL

Next: L B F D2 L U2 B2 D2 R' F U L' U2 B' L' R' B' R B2 R' B' L R2 U2 B2 F D' B2 F L


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 14, 2015)

martinss said:


> L B F D2 L U2 B2 D2 R' F U L' U2 B' L' R' B' R B2 R' B' L R2 U2 B2 F D' B2 F L



y D B2 L' U L//3/4 cross + 1 pair
U2 R' U2 R2 L U' L'//2x2x3
R U R U' R U B U' B'//pair
R U R' y U2 M' U M//F2L+EO
R' U2 R U2 L' U L U2 R' U R U' L' U L U'//ZBLL

next L2 R2 U' F2 R2 D' B2 F2 U2 L2 D2 F' U R' U2 L2 B U L D2 R2


----------



## martinss (Jun 15, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> next L2 R2 U' F2 R2 D' B2 F2 U2 L2 D2 F' U R' U2 L2 B U L D2 R2



x' y' //inspection
D B' F2 R //green cross
U2 R U R' //1st F2L pair
U L' U L U R' U' R //2nd F2L pair
U L' U2 L U' F U F' //3rd F2L pair
U' L U' L' y' U L' U' L //4th F2L pair
R' F2 L2 F L2 F R L U' F U' F' L' U' //1LLL

NEXT : F2 R F' D L2 B L2 R F2 R2 D U' F2 L2 R' B' F D' L2 R2 D2 U2 R2 B' F' L' R2 B2 F U'


----------



## KRAMIST (Jun 16, 2015)

> NEXT : F2 R F' D L2 B L2 R F2 R2 D U' F2 L2 R' B' F D' L2 R2 D2 U2 R2 B' F' L' R2 B2 F U'


I know i could've saved moves in the last pair but i wanted to ZB it so i did and saved moves on OLLCP so yeah.. 

x2 // inspection

D' U L2 u2 R' u2 U B2 // cross

d R' U2 R2 U R' // 1st pair

U B' U2 B // 2nd pair

R' U2 R U2 R' U R // 3rd pair

L' U L y'F R U R' U' F' R U' R' // 4th pair 

U2 R' U L U' R U L' // OLLCP

y' R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U' // PLL


----------



## martinss (Jun 17, 2015)

KRAMIST said:


> martinss said:
> 
> 
> > NEXT : F2 R F' D L2 B L2 R F2 R2 D U' F2 L2 R' B' F D' L2 R2 D2 U2 R2 B' F' L' R2 B2 F U'


You forgot the next scramble. So I'll give an other solution for the same scramble.

F U' L B2 D2 F D2 F2 B2 L2 B2 D F2 L' //FreeF2L
U F R U R' U' F' //OLL
r' L' U r U L U' r' U' r U2 L' U2 L //PLL
U' D2 //AU&DF

NEXT : D' L' R B2 F2 L' R2 B' F2 L' U2 F' L R2 U L D2 F' L D2 L' F2 U2 F' U' L R' U L F2


----------



## stunseed (Jun 24, 2015)

martinss said:


> NEXT : D' L' R B2 F2 L' R2 B' F2 L' U2 F' L R2 U L D2 F' L D2 L' F2 U2 F' U' L R' U L F2



R' B U' F' R' F L2 //CROSS

R U R' U R B' U2 B R' //F2L 1

U' R B' R' B //F2L 2

U' F U2 F2 U' F //F2L 3

L' U2 L U L' U' L //F2L 4

U' r U M U R' U' r U' r' //OLL

U' R' U' R y R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 //PLL

58 MOVES

NEXT: L' R U2 R L2 F' L B F' U2 F' R F2 B' D' U' F2 R2 D' F U R' F2 B2 U


----------



## adimare (Jun 25, 2015)

stunseed said:


> L' R U2 R L2 F' L B F' U2 F' R F2 B' D' U' F2 R2 D' F U R' F2 B2 U



R' F' R' // EO
R D R' U R D' R' U' // 3-corner cycle insertion
B U B U' // Pair
B U B' U' B2 // AB3C
U B' U' // Pair
U2' B U B' // F2L-1
F U F' D2' F U2' F' B' // 2x2x3

Final: R' F' D R' U R D' R' U' B U B U' B U B' U' B2 U B' U B U B' F U F' D2 F U2 F' B' (32)

Next: U2 L2 U2 L2 R2 B' F R2 B' D2 F2 R' B L' B' D' F R2 B' D2 R'


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Jun 28, 2015)

adimare said:


> Next: U2 L2 U2 L2 R2 B' F R2 B' D2 F2 R' B L' B' D' F R2 B' D2 R'



L' B' F2 D2 L2// Cross
(flip cube) green Yellow
D R U' R' D'// first Pair
B U B' U L U L'// second Pair
U B L' U2 L B'// 3rd
R' U2 R U' R' U R// 4th
f R U R' U' f' U2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R// Oll
Pll skip 

46 moves not bad for 2 look oll 

Next: U B D' F2 U2 L' U B2 R F2 U F2 U' R2 U R2 D2 F2 R2


----------



## adimare (Jun 29, 2015)

CubeWizard23 said:


> Next: U B D' F2 U2 L' U B2 R F2 U F2 U' R2 U R2 D2 F2 R2



F2 // Premove
{F2 U B'} // EO
[R, B L2 B'] // Corner 3-cycle insertion
B2' U B2' R' //2x2x2
{D' F2 D R} // 2x2x3
{R' U R2 U} // F2L-1
{R' U R2} // Pair
{U' B U' F' U2 L U' L' F B'} // AB3C
Result: R' D' F2 D U' R2 U' R B F' L U L' U2 F U B' U F2 R2 U' R2 B L2 B' R' B L2 B U B2 R' B U' F2 (35)

Meh.

Next: U' L2 D2 L2 F2 D' F2 U' B2 D B2 F D F2 R2 U R' U B' U L


----------



## stunseed (Jun 30, 2015)

adimare said:


> Next: U' L2 D2 L2 F2 D' F2 U' B2 D B2 F D F2 R2 U R' U B' U L



U' R F' U' F //F2L1
U2 B' U' B //F2L 2
l' U l //F2L 3
U R' U R U' R' U' R //F2L 4
M U M' U' M' U M D M' U M D' // 2 EDGES
U M' U' M D' U2 M' U2 M D //BOTTOM CROSS
U R' F' U' F U' R U R' U R //OLL
U y R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' //PLL



SALVIA METHOD

NEXT : R U2 R' D2 U2 B F' L2 F2 L U' L' D F2 D' U' B2 R' D' R D' L D F R2


----------



## adimare (Jun 30, 2015)

stunseed said:


> NEXT : R U2 R' D2 U2 B F' L2 F2 L U' L' D F2 D' U' B2 R' D' R D' L D F R2



Premove: B2 
R2 B' // Pseudo 2x2x2
L D2 F D // 2x2x3
{D' L U L U' D} // F2L-1
{D L F' L' D' L F L2} // AB3C
[D2, B' U B] // 3 corner cycle

Final: R2 B' L D2 F D L2 F' L' D L F L' D2 U L' U' L' D' B' U B D2 B' U' B' (26)
Getting the hang of FMC 

Next: L B' D' B D2 L' U' L U' R L2 B2 U2 F2 R2 D' B2 U L2 D B2


----------



## KRAMIST (Jul 5, 2015)

adimare said:


> Next: L B' D' B D2 L' U' L U' R L2 B2 U2 F2 R2 D' B2 U L2 D B2



solution

D' R D' U2 L R2 // cross
U' F U' F' // 1st pair
y d R' U' R2 U R' // 2nd pair
U' R' U R U2 L U L' // 3rd pair
y U' R U' R' U R U2 R' U' // 4th pair setup
U2 F' L F2 R' F L' F2 R // RLS
U y R2' u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R // PLL stupid G perms 
U' // AUF


----------



## adimare (Jul 5, 2015)

Since you didn't post a new scramble (once again), I'm gonna post a better solution to the same one instead:

Scramble: L B' D' B D2 L' U' L U' R L2 B2 U2 F2 R2 D' B2 U L2 D B2

D' B2 U2 B2 U' R // 1x2x3
{L' U} // 2x2x3
{B2 * D2 B2 D' B' D2} // F2L-1
R' B R B2 D B2 L B2 L' D' // AB3C
*: [B, R' F2 R]

Solution: D' B2 U2 B2 U' B R B2 D B2 L B2 L' D B D B' R' F2 R B' R' F2 R D2 B2 U' L (28)

Next: D2 L2 D' R2 D' F2 L2 U2 F2 L F' R' U2 L2 F' L D L' R


----------



## G2013 (Jul 17, 2015)

adimare said:


> Since you didn't post a new scramble (once again), I'm gonna post a better solution to the same one instead:
> 
> Scramble: L B' D' B D2 L' U' L U' R L2 B2 U2 F2 R2 D' B2 U L2 D B2
> 
> ...



F B' L' R2 U L2 U x2 //Cross
R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 //1st pair
y' R U R2 U' R //2nd pair
L' U2 L U' L' U L //3rd pair
y' R' U' R y U2 R U R' //4th pair
U' F' U' L U L F //OLL
U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' //PLL

56 moves - Fridrich

Next: R2 F U2 B D2 F B' R D L R2 D2 L U2 B' R' F2 L2 B2 R


----------



## turtwig (Jul 18, 2015)

z2 F R2 D' B' U2 B' R - Cross
U L' U L F U2 F' - First pair
U2 R' U' R U L U' L' - Second pair
U' F' U' F U2 R U' R2 - Third pair +set up for last pair
U R B U2 B' - Last pair
U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' - Antisune
U' R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U - Ub perm

Next scramble
R D2 R U2 B2 R2 D2 F2 R F' R2 U F' L D2 L D2 R2


----------



## porkynator (Jul 18, 2015)

D' Rw' Dw' L' B' //2x2x2
L U' L U L U' L ///F2L-1
F2 U' L' U' L F //EO + pairs
y' U2 R' U2 R //All but 3 corners
L' U R U' L U R' //Niklas
alg.cubing.net

Next scramble: B2 U L2 B2 U2 R2 D' B2 R2 U2 R2 B D' B U L D' U2 F2 R'


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jul 19, 2015)

porkynator said:


> D' Rw' Dw' L' B' //2x2x2
> L U' L U L U' L ///F2L-1
> F2 U' L' U' L F //EO + pairs
> y' U2 R' U2 R //All but 3 corners
> ...


Good to see you back; it had been so long since I saw you on here I wasn't even sure you were still cubing! What have you been up to all these months?


----------



## porkynator (Jul 19, 2015)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> Good to see you back; it had been so long since I saw you on here I wasn't even sure you were still cubing! What have you been up to all these months?



My last semester at the university was really hard, and I have even followed one more course in order to have more free time next year. I still pick up a cube once in a while. Now I'm almost done with exams, so I am going to practice a bit this summer 


Spoiler



Also, I have a girlfriend now


----------



## adimare (Jul 20, 2015)

porkynator said:


> Next scramble: B2 U L2 B2 U2 R2 D' B2 R2 U2 R2 B D' B U L D' U2 F2 R'



D' F2 // 2x2x1
{F L2} // 2x2x2
U2 R' U' L U L' // 2x2x3
{F R F' * R2} // F2L-1
{R' F R U R2 U' F' U R2} // AB3C
*: [U', F D' F']
Solution: D' F2 U2 R' U' L U L' R2 U' F U R2 U' R' F' R' U' F D' F' U F D R' F' L2 F' (28)

Next: B2 L2 B2 U' R2 D R2 D2 B2 R2 F L2 D U' R' F L' D' B' R2



porkynator said:


> My last semester at the university was really hard, and I have even followed one more course in order to have more free time next year. I still pick up a cube once in a while. Now I'm almost done with exams, so I am going to practice a bit this summer


Very nice solution for last week's FMC by the way, I'm glad someone beat me besides Baldav who very obviously used insertion finder for his solve.


----------



## Hssandwich (Jul 20, 2015)

adimare said:


> D' F2 // 2x2x1
> {F L2} // 2x2x2
> U2 R' U' L U L' // 2x2x3
> {F R F' * R2} // F2L-1
> ...



F D' B' R2 D' L
R U2 R' U L U L'
R U R' U' R U R' U' d' R U R'
L U L' 
y U' R U R' 
U R U2 R' U' R U' R' U' r U R' U R U2 r'
R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2

Next: U2 F U2 F2 R2 B2 L2 B L D2 L' U' B2 L2 D' U L U'


----------



## adimare (Jul 20, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> Next: U2 F U2 F2 R2 B2 L2 B L D2 L' U' B2 L2 D' U L U'



L B' // 2x2x2
{F} EO
F2 U' R' U2 F2 // 2x2x3
U R2 U R' // F2L-1
R' U2 R // Pair
{U' * R' U R U2 R' U2 R U'} // AB3C
*: [R2, U L U']
Solution: L B' F2 U' R' U2 F2 U R2 U R2 U2 R U R' U2 R U2 R' U' R' U L U' R2 U L' F' (28)

Next: L2 F' D2 U2 B D2 B L2 B' R2 B2 U L' F2 L' F' L' R2 U F' R2


----------



## porkynator (Jul 26, 2015)

B2 U' F L
D2 F2 D' B2 U F2 U2
F U' R U R'
U2 L F L'
F2 U R' U' F U F R F' R' F' R U F2

Next scramble: B2 R D2 L' U2 F2 R' U2 L B2 D2 U' F D2 R' D' U2 B' U' F2 R2


----------



## Lyn Simm (Jul 29, 2015)

sorry this is bad but I use The Roux Method

B' R2 D' L F' * L2 U2 L U2 B2 D' F2 D' R' D B2 L' B2 L' D' R D L2 B2 U2// first block (25)
* = F D' B D F' D' B' D // CMLL (6)
31 htm


R2 L2 F R' L' D L2 U2 B D R D2 L F2 R L2 U2 F2 L' F2 R'


----------



## porkynator (Jul 30, 2015)

Lyn Simm said:


> R2 L2 F R' L' D L2 U2 B D R D2 L F2 R L2 U2 F2 L' F2 R'



F L2 R B' //2x2x2 (4/4)
L' F' L F2 D L' //EO + pseudo 2x2x3 (6/10)
F D' F2 D' F' D F D F' D L2 //All but 3 corners (11/21)
F' L F R2 F' L' F R2 //Last 3 corners (8/29)

Next scramble: R2 B2 L2 D B2 U2 R2 B2 D' R2 U B R2 U R F2 U' F R' F' L'


----------



## Lyn Simm (Jul 30, 2015)

U' F' L F * B' R2 U R2 F R U' R' F' U L2 U // first block (16) 
B U B' U' B2 L B' L B L B // second block (11)
* = F' D2 F U F' D2 F U' // CMLL (6)

33 htm 

U R2 F B R B2 R U2 L B2 R U' D' R2 F R' L B2


----------



## adimare (Jul 30, 2015)

Lyn Simm said:


> U R2 F B R B2 R U2 L B2 R U' D' R2 F R' L B2



B // Pair
{L' F'} // 2x2x1
D' L' D2 // 2x2x2
{F R' B2 R2 B R' F' U} // 2x2x3
D2 F' R' F R F D F' D // F2L-1 + 2 pairs
{R' U2 B' U F' U' F U' B U2 R} // Finish

Solution: B D' L' F' R' F R F D F' D R' U2 B' U F' U F U' B U2 R U' F R B' R2 B2 R L (30)

Next: R2 B2 R D2 F2 R' U2 R2 D2 F2 R B' D L2 R F' L D2 B L' U2


----------



## Lyn Simm (Jul 30, 2015)

adimare said:


> B // Pair
> {L' F'} // 2x2x1
> D' L' D2 // 2x2x2
> {F R' B2 R2 B R' F' U} // 2x2x3
> ...



btw that scramble was 2 moves from superflip


----------



## adimare (Jul 30, 2015)

Yeah it was a PITB, 12 flipped edges from all 3 angles, good thing about these scrambles is that any move you make results in 4 good edges, both F B and F B' as a start on this one resulted in 2 pairs + only 4 bad edges, but I couldn't find a way to use the second pair.

Oh nm I see what you mean, U2 F2 + superflip = 22 move solution. Missed that, I don't know the 20 move superflip by heart tho so I would have had to cheat to get that.


----------



## KRAMIST (Aug 7, 2015)

adimare said:


> Next: R2 B2 R D2 F2 R' U2 R2 D2 F2 R B' D L2 R F' L D2 B L' U2



L' R F B R y2 D R' D' // cross 7 moves
R U' R' U2 F' U' F // 1st pair 7 moves
U F' U' F U2 B U B' // 2nd pair 8 moves
U2 B' U' B // 3rd pair 4 moves
U2 R U2 R' // 4th pair setup 5 moves
y' z2 // setup
U D' B2 L B D B' D' B' L' D B2 U' D' // LS+LL 14 moves 

45 moves 
next: D' L2 F2 D2 F2 U' L2 R2 F2 R2 F2 L' U F' U' F2 L2 U' L' B2


----------



## martinss (Aug 7, 2015)

KRAMIST said:


> next: D' L2 F2 D2 F2 U' L2 R2 F2 R2 F2 L' U F' U' F2 L2 U' L' B2



U2 D' R2 //line+1C
U' B' //+1EE + 1DE
D //ADF
B2 R B2 //+1DE -> Xcross
y' E R U' R' E' //2nd F2L pair (keyhole like)
R U' R' //3rd pair (C not oriented)
y R U R' U' R U R' U' //4th pair (E not oriented)
R U' R U2 F R2 F' U2 R2 //ZBLBL
y' U R U R' U' R U2' R' U' R U R' //OC2S CLS (Skipper F2L like)
L' U2 L U L' U L y' R U2 R' U' R U' R' //PLL (U-perm with 2 anti-sunes)
U //AUF

NEXT ::: L' B L R2 B F L' R' U2 L' R F U' L' D U2 F' L2 U' B D2 B F2 L2 F2 L F L U2 F'


----------



## porkynator (Aug 8, 2015)

martinss said:


> NEXT ::: L' B L R2 B F L' R' U2 L' R F U' L' D U2 F' L2 U' B D2 B F2 L2 F2 L F L U2 F'



Corners first solve

D L' D L //4 more edges, 1 already solved (4/4)
B2 L' U' B2 //Orient corners -1 move (4/8)
U2 L' F2 B2 R D' //3 more edges (inserted moves) (6/14)
R F U L R2 F B' D2 U' R' F //Last 4 edges (inserted moves) (11/25)
U' B2 //Finish (2/27)

alg.cubing.net

Next scramble: U B2 U' B2 U2 R2 B2 D' R2 U' R' B' R2 B2 L F2 D' F U L F'


----------



## adimare (Aug 8, 2015)

porkynator said:


> scramble: U B2 U' B2 U2 R2 B2 D' R2 U' R' B' R2 B2 L F2 D' F U L F'



F2 D' U' R' // 2x2x1
U2 L2 B L' U2 F' // 2x2x3
{B' R' * B2 R D2 B'} // F2L-1+EO
{D' R' B L B' L' B' R} // AB3C

*: [B L B', R]
Solution: F2 D' U' R' U2 L2 B L' U2 F' R' B L B L' B' R D B D2 R' B' L B' R B L' (27)

Next: F2 R2 U2 L2 U' B2 U' R2 F2 U' R2 B D U' F' L U R B' L2 U'


----------



## y235 (Aug 9, 2015)

adimare said:


> Next: F2 R2 U2 L2 U' B2 U' R2 F2 U' R2 B D U' F' L U R B' L2 U'



z2 // Inspection
L' B U L F D L D' // EOLine (8/8)
R U' R' U R' U' // Make a pair, save it for later (6/14)
R2 U2 L' U' L2 // 1x2x2 on left (5/19)
R2 U2 R U2 R // Insert the pair (5/24)
D2 U2 L U2 L' U' L U L' D2 // Keyhole (10/34)
U2 L U' L' U L U L' // Finish F2L (8/42)
// OCLL skip
R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 // U Perm (11/53)
U // AUF (1/54)

54 HTM


----------



## Oatch (Aug 15, 2015)

No new scramble was posted, so I'll use the above scramble again

x2 D' R D' B F2 U' F' //EOLine (7)
R L U L2 R U' R2 U' L' //Left Block (9)
R' U' R' U R' U R U' R' U' R' U R U' R' //Right Block (15)
U2 F' r U R' U' r' F R //COLL (9)
M2 U M U2 M' U M2 U2 //EPLL (8)

48 STM

Next: F2 L2 U2 R2 U' R2 D B2 D2 L2 D R' B2 L2 F' D L U2 R2


----------



## porkynator (Aug 25, 2015)

Oatch said:


> Next: F2 L2 U2 R2 U' R2 D B2 D2 L2 D R' B2 L2 F' D L U2 R2


Solution: U' L2 U' R2 U L2 U' R' U' D B' U R' B R2 L2 F' R2 L2 U' R' L F L2 R' B D R D'

Skeleton: U2 + R U' D B' U R' B R2 L2 F' R * D F R F'
Edges and centres: * = R L2 U' M' U L2 R'
Corners: + = U L2 U' R2 U L2 U' R2

Explanation:
I first see that

R F R'

solves all corners but 3. At first I solve the remaining 3 with a commutator, but in the final solution I would insert it somewhere else to cancel more moves. After solving the remaining corners, I undo the previous moves.
Now I want to solve a few edges, while solving the corners with the moves R F R'. Inserting an E slice move after the first I solve 2 edges:

R * E' * F R'

But I can solve one more by inserting R' U2 R at both *'s (setup - slice move - anti setup). Now I have, written without slice moves:

U2 R U' D B' U2 + B R B'

And inserting U' R' B M2 B' R U at + I solve 3 more edges (it's a 2-2 swap, disregarding centres). I have now solved all but 4 edges (forming a 4-cycle) and 4 centres (also forming a 4-cycle). These remaining pieces can be solved with setup + slice move + anti setup, as I did.


Next scramble: U2 R D L2 U R' F2 B U' R L2 D2 R' B2 D2 F2 D2 R L2 U2


----------



## Attila (Sep 5, 2015)

porkynator said:


> Next scramble: U2 R D L2 U R' F2 B U' R L2 D2 R' B2 D2 F2 D2 R L2 U2




L2 R2 F' D B' R L' B' orient corners and 4 edges,
D2 L' F B' U R' U' D more 4 edges,
L2 R'U2 D2 L' U D' F2 B2 U2 L4E.

Next: L F' B L' B2 R2 U2 D' R L2 D R2 B U' R2 D' R L F2 L' B' F' U' L U'


----------



## Attila (Sep 8, 2015)

Attila said:


> Next: L F' B L' B2 R2 U2 D' R L2 D R2 B U' R2 D' R L F2 L' B' F' U' L U'


R B' U2 D' R2 D' U B U B orient corners and 6 edges,
L' U D' B EO,
U' R2 U F L2 R2 B D2 R2 D' U' F2 permute corners + LSE.


Next: F' L2 U' D' R' U B2 F' R' B L U' F U' R F2 L U' L U F' L' F2 L' D'


----------



## ottozing (Sep 12, 2015)

Getting back into FMC 

F' L2 U' D' R' U B2 F' R' B L U' F U' R F2 L U' L U F' L' F2 L' D'

D2 L F D B' D B2 U2 (2x2x3)
Switch to inverse
D B' R D' R' (F2L-1)
B R' B' R B' (All but 3C3E)

Skeleton: D2 L F D B' D B2 U2 B R' B R B' R D R' B D' (18)

After doing the scramble and then the skeleton just to check it worked, I noticed I had something that almost looked like it could be solved with F' R U R' U' R' F R, but unfortunately that just left me with an A perm. Instead, I did the 4 moves to solve edges and give me a different 3 cycle, so my skeleton is now:

Skeleton: D2 L F D B' D B2 U2 B R' B R B' R D R' B D' R + D R' D' (22)

+ B U' B' D B U B' D'

Solution: D2 L F D B' D B2 U2 B R' B R B' R D R' B D' R B U' B' D B U B' R' D' (28)

Next: R2 U L2 F2 R2 D2 B2 D' U2 L2 U2 L' U2 F' L' B L2 B2 F2 L' U'


----------



## Cris738 (Sep 12, 2015)

R2 U L2 F2 R2 D2 B2 D' U2 L2 U2 L' U2 F' L' B L2 B2 F2 L' U'

y2 x'
F U' L' U' F U' L2 U' B-FB
R U2 R2 U M U2 M2 U R U r2 M' U r' U R-SB
U2 F' r U R' U' r' F r-CMLL Cancelling into LSE
M' U M' U' M' U2 M' U2 M U2 M2 U M U2 M-LSE

49 STM. Solved with Roux

Next scramble: F2 U2 R' U L' F2 U2 F2 D' B' R2 F' U2 B2 D2 R2 U2 F U2 F


----------



## MoYuCuber (Sep 12, 2015)

F' D' R' U L B2 (White cross)
R' U2 R2 U' R' (First pair)
L U' L' y' R U' R' (Second pair)
U' L' U2 L U' y' R U R' (Third pair)
U2 y' R U R' U R U' R' (Fourth pair)
B' R' U' R U R' U' R U B (OLL)
L' U' L U L F' L2 U L U L' U' L F U' (PLL)

Next: U' L' U2 B2 L' B2 F' R' U2 R' L2 D' U2 F' L2 F' L' B' L U F' U' D' R2 D


----------



## ottozing (Sep 13, 2015)

10 min FMC attempt

U' L' U2 B2 L' B2 F' R' U2 R' L2 D' U2 F' L2 F' L' B' L U F' U' D' R2 D

Inv
U' F2 L F' B (1x2x3)
Switch to normal
D B D (2x2x3)
B L' B' U (F2L-1)
L2 F' L' F (F2L)
F' L' D2 R' D L D' R D2 F L (LL)

Solution: D B D B L' B' U L2 F' L2 D2 R' D L D' R D2 F L B' F L' F2 U (24)

Next: L2 U2 R L2 F D B' R' U B2 U2 F2 L' B2 U2 L2 U2 L' U2 R'


----------



## Cale S (Sep 13, 2015)

ottozing said:


> Next: L2 U2 R L2 F D B' R' U B2 U2 F2 L' B2 U2 L2 U2 L' U2 R'



F U B D2 R D' R' // bad 2x2x2
D' L' D2 // 2x2x3
L' % F' // F2L - 1 
U L' U' L U L' # U' // to L5C

insert at %: [R, F' L' F] 
insert at #: [L U' L', D']

final solution: 
F U B D2 R D' R' D' L' D2 L' R F' L' F R' F' L U L' U' D' L U L' D U' (27)


Spoiler: something interesting



after the F2L - 1, CP and EO are both solved so you could finish the rest 2-gen. After putting it through ksolve, I saw that the optimal 2-gen solution for LS+LL was 15 moves, which results in a different 27 move solution:
F U B D2 R D' R' // bad 2x2x2
D' L' D2 // 2x2x3
L' F' // F2L - 1 
U2 L U' L' U' L U' L2 U2 L U2 L U' L2 U2 // 2-gen LS+LL finish


Next: D2 B' F2 L2 F R2 D2 L2 F' R2 F U L' F' R2 D B L2 F L


----------



## ottozing (Sep 13, 2015)

D2 B' F2 L2 F R2 D2 L2 F' R2 F U L' F' R2 D B L2 F L

B' D2 L' (EO)
Switch
R2 (1x2x2)
Switch
F2 D2 F' D' B' (2x2x3)
Switch
U' F U' F' (Pseudo F2L-1)
Switch
U2 (F2L-1)
U D' B2 U' B U B U' D L2 (AB3C)

Skeleton: B' D2 L' F2 D2 F' ^ D' B' U' D' B2 U' B U B U' D L2 F U F' U R2 (23)

^ L U2 L' D2 L U2 L' D2

Solution: B' D2 L' F2 D2 F' L U2 L' D2 L U2 L' D B' U' D' B2 U' B U B U' D L2 F U F' U R2 (30)

Missed the optimal insertion at the end... whoops

Next: U2 L' D2 B' R F2 L D F' R' B R2 F' D2 F U2 R2 F' R2 B


----------



## MoYuCuber (Sep 13, 2015)

U2 L' D2 B' R F2 L D F' R' B R2 F' D2 F U2 R2 F' R2 B

F L' B' R F U2 R2 (White cross)
U' R' U2 R L' U L (First pair)
R U2 R' L U' L' (Second pair)
R U R2 F R F' (Third pair)
U R' U R U2 y R U R' (Fourth pair)
y R' U R2 D r' U' r D' R2' U' R (OLLCP)
M2 u M2 u' S M2 S' (PLL)


----------



## datsadsong (Sep 20, 2015)

Scramble: F U2 B U R' B U2 F D2 L U' B' D B' R' B R' F U' R' D' F R2 U R
(scrambled with green facing you and white on the top)

Method: CFOP
Cross on bottom: U F2 y' R U F2 R U2 L U L U R2 y2 F
Edge 1: y R U' R' U2 y2 U R U' R'
Edge 2: L U L'
Edge 3: U2 y2 F' L F
Edge 4: F R' F' R
F2L 1: U2 y2 U' L' U L U F U' F'
F2L 2: U2 R U' R U' F' U F
F2L 3: y U R U' R' U' F' U F
F2L 4: y3 U2 R U' R' U' F' U F
OLL : 2 look 
PLL : Aline headlights and finish it.

Next Scramble : U2 R2 U2 F2 L B2 R' B2 D2 R U F' D F' L' B R D2 B' R


----------



## DavidCip86 (Sep 20, 2015)

> Next Scramble : U2 R2 U2 F2 L B2 R' B2 D2 R U F' D F' L' B R D2 B' R



z2 y
R' F u' L D' R2 D'
U R' U R U' R U R' 
U2 L U L' U L U' L'
y U L U2 L' U L U' L'
U2 R' F R F' U' R' F R F'
U' r U R' U R U' R' U R U2 r'
U2 R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 U2

Next scramble: D2 U2 L D2 U2 L F2 R' U2 L B' L2 D' L' R D2 F' L R2 D U'


----------



## SpeedCuber71 (Sep 20, 2015)

DavidCip86 said:


> Next scramble: D2 U2 L D2 U2 L F2 R' U2 L B' L2 D' L' R D2 F' L R2 D U'



x' B R U' x' D' R' F R D2 U' L' // Cross and setting up first pair
U2 y' L' U' L //First pair
y L' U L// Second pair
U R' F R F' R U' R'// Third pair
y U R' F R F' R U' R'// Fourth pair
U' F R U R' U' x R' U' L U R U' r'// OLL
M2 U' M2 U2' M' U2 M2 U2 M' U2// PLL

Next Scramble : U2 B2 L2 B2 L' B2 D2 L F2 U2 L D' U2 L F R' D L' U' L2


----------



## danvosk (Sep 22, 2015)

SpeedCuber71 said:


> Next Scramble : U2 B2 L2 B2 L' B2 D2 L F2 U2 L D' U2 L F R' D L' U' L2



x2 U' L2 R B' R' U' F2 R'
R' U2 R U' R' U R y' L' U L
R U2 R' U2 R U' R' U R U R'
y (R U2 R' U')2 R' U R U' R U2 R' U y R U' R'
y' R U R' y' R' U R U' y U' R U2 R' U2 R U' R'
U2 (F R U R' U' F' U)2 
U l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 x' U' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U'


----------



## Praetorian (Sep 30, 2015)

Scramble: R' F2 L D' L' D2 R2 F2 R2 D F' D' U2 L F2 R B' D2 B2 F2 D L' R' U2 L2 

x //inspection
R' D' R' L2 B2 //cross
U' R U R' U2 R U' R' //F2L 1
R' U' R L' U L //F2L 2
R' U R U' R' U' R //F2L 3
U2 L U' L' U2 L U' L' //F2L 4
U' r' F' U F r U' r' U' r //OLL
R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2//PLL

Next scramble: U' F2 D U' B U2 L2 U D' R2 D2 U' F U L' D2 F2 L U' B U' L B' L' R'


----------



## Deleted member 29232 (Sep 30, 2015)

> Next scramble: U' F2 D U' B U2 L2 U D' R2 D2 U' F U L' D2 F2 L U' B U' L B' L' R'



x2 R L2 U' F' D2 R D' // EO-line
L' U L' U' L' U' R2 L' U L // Left block
R U2 R2 U R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U' R U R' U' R // Right block
U R U R' U R U L' U R' U' L // COLL
U R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R // EPLL

56 HTM

x2 R L2 U' F' D2 R D' // EO-line
U' R U' R' U' L U' R2 U R // Right block
U' L U L2 U2 L' U' L U L' // Left block
U R U' L' U R' U' L // COLL
y' U2 R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R // EPLL

47 HTM
next: R2 B2 L B2 R F2 D2 R2 D2 L' R' U' R' B2 D' U' R2 B2 F' R2 D


----------



## Dadd (Oct 6, 2015)

Scramble: B2 R2 U2 L2 D2 F2 R' U2 R' B2 L' D B F' D2 R F D2 B' D' B2

Inspection: X2 Y
X-Cross: R' U R' F' L D' B F2 R2 (Wut i've never made an x-cross before)
Second Pair: U R' U R U2 Y R' U' R
Third Pair: L U L' R U2 R' U R U R'
Fourth Pair: U F U R U' R' F' U' L U2 L'
OLL: U' r U R' U' L' U R U' x'
EPLL: M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2

56 moves total, I've never done an X-cross before.

Next: D L2 U D L' D B' L D' L2 F2 D2 R B2 U2 R' L2
Edit: I'm not sure where this example solve scramble went. Last i checked, it was the post right ahead of mine so wut


----------



## Fajo (Oct 7, 2015)

White top / Green front
Scramble: D L2 U D L' D B' L D' L2 F2 D2 R B2 U2 R' L2


CROSS:

x2 D' L U' L' F2 R B' R'


1ST Pair: L U' L' U' R U R' U R' U' R U2 R' U R

2ND Pair: R U2 R' U' L' U L

3RD Pair: U' R U' R'

4TH Pair: U' L U2 L' U' L U L'


2 LOOK OLL: U F U R U' R' F' U R U R' U R U2 R'

PLL: U2 (R U2')(R' U2)(R B')(R' U' R U)(R B R2)

Great critiquing tool for myself.

72 moves and not my optimal Ra PLL, still working on my F2L and look-ahead

current Avg of 12: 23.5



NEXT SCRAMBLE
U D R F2 R' D2 R F' R' B2 D F2 U2 F U2 B2 U2 D2 L' D U F' B U' B


----------



## Cale S (Oct 10, 2015)

Fajo said:


> U D R F2 R' D2 R F' R' B2 D F2 U2 F U2 B2 U2 D2 L' D U F' B U' B



(D' F' D) // 2x2x2
B2 R2 U' R' // 2x2x3
(R B' R') // EO
B U B' U' B' U B' // F2L - 1 
U2 B U B' U' B U' B' U2 // LSLL

final solution: B2 R2 U' R' B U B' U' B' U B' U2 B U B' U' B U' B' U2 R B R' D' F D (26)

next: B2 D B2 L2 B2 D F2 U2 L2 D' R2 B R' F2 L' R2 B D' L U' F


----------



## Eleredo (Oct 19, 2015)

Cale S said:


> (D' F' D) // 2x2x2
> B2 R2 U' R' // 2x2x3
> (R B' R') // EO
> B U B' U' B' U B' // F2L - 1
> ...



L' U' L' B U R' F U L' U x2 // Lolcross
R U' R' L' U' L U R' U R2 U' R' U B' U' B // Slot 1 + 2
R U R' U2 F U' F' // Slot 3
U' R U2 R' U R U' R' // Slot4
r' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 r // OLL
R' L' U2 L U L' U2 R U' L U' // PLL

Next: F2 U L2 F2 U' F2 L2 D' F2 R2 U2 F L D2 U R2 U' L R U


----------



## Montykins (Oct 21, 2015)

Eleredo said:


> Next: F2 U L2 F2 U' F2 L2 D' F2 R2 U2 F L D2 U R2 U' L R U



Scramble: F2 U L2 F2 U' F2 L2 D' F2 R2 U2 F L D2 U R2 U' L R U

On inverse: 
F' D' B' L2 D R // 2X2
B2 L2 U' B' L2 // more blocky stuff
[SWITCH]
U' B2 R' U' R B2 U' L U' L' B' U B	// EO and all except 3 twisted corners 

Skeleton: U' B2 R' ^ U' R B2 U' ^^ L U' L' B' U B L2 B U L2 B2 R' D' L2 B D F

At ^: R' D2 R U' R' D2 R U
At ^^: U B D B' U' B D' B'

Solution: U' B2 R2 D2 R U' R' D2 R2 B' D B' U' B D' B' L U' L' B' U B L2 B U L2 B2 R' D' L2 B D F //33 HTM PB by miles 

Also the insertions were optimal, been practising those a butt-ton for 3-style

Next: L2 D2 R' D2 B2 R' D2 R D2 R U2 F2 R U R D2 R' F' R U' F2 R' U L U' D2


----------



## martinss (Oct 21, 2015)

Montykins said:


> Next: L2 D2 R' D2 B2 R' D2 R D2 R U2 F2 R U R D2 R' F' R U' F2 R' U L U' D2




(
L2 D2 R' D2 B2 R' D2 R D2 R U2 F2 R U R D2 R' F' R U' F2 R' U L U' D2 //scramble
D2 M //1st layer -1C
E S2 R' S2 R E' //F2L-1
)'
L U2 L' //F2L on inverse
r U r' R U R' U' r U' r' //OLL on inverse
y' r U r' U' r' F r2 U' r' U' r U r' F' //PLL on inverse


Solution :
D2 M //1st layer -1C
E S2 R' S2 R E' //F2L-1
z' x
(y' r U r' U' r' F r2 U' r' U' r U r' F')' //PLL on inverse
(r U r' R U R' U' r U' r')' //OLL on inverse
(L U2 L')' //F2L on inverse

Simplified : D2 M E S2 R' S2 R E' z' x F r U' r' U r U r2' F' r U r U' r' y r U r' U R U' R' r U' r' L U2 L'

Final : D2 M E S2 R' S2 R E' z' x F r U' r' U r U r2' F' r U r U' r' y r U r' U R U' R' r U' x' U2 L' (38HTM, 45QTM, 33STM)



Prochain mélange : L2 R B F' L' R2 D' F' D' L D R B2 F2 L2 B L' R B R2 U' F2 R U2 R U L' D' U2 R2


----------



## ch_ts (Oct 21, 2015)

martinss said:


> Prochain mélange : L2 R B F' L' R2 D' F' D' L D R B2 F2 L2 B L' R B R2 U' F2 R U2 R U L' D' U2 R2



tried to do human kociemba
U2 L B' D B // E edges
F2 L2 // make better ori cases
R U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' // ori U
z2 F R U R' U' F' z2 // ori D
L2 D B2 D2 // line
U' R2 U' R2 U R2 U' L2 // DL domino
R2 U2 R2 U R2 // DR domino
y2 R2 U' R2 U R2 y R2 U R2 U' R2 // corners perm
F2 U2 F2 U2 F2 // parity
y' R2 U' F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 R2 F2 U' R2 // U perm

view

Next: R' U2 L2 R' D' B2 F U D F' R2 D R' D' B2 L' B D' F' L D' R' B R2 D2


----------



## Montykins (Oct 22, 2015)

ch_ts said:


> Next: R' U2 L2 R' D' B2 F U D F' R2 D R' D' B2 L' B D' F' L D' R' B R2 D2



On inverse: B2 F2 D' // 1X2X2
[SWITCH]
R' B U' F' // 2X2X2
[SWITCH]
L U2 B' L B L U' L U R' L' U L U R U' B U2 B' U2 // All except 4 corners

Skellington: R' B ^ U' F' U2 B U2 B' U R' U' L' U' L R U' L' U L' B' L' B U2 L' D B2 F2

At ^: F U' B' ^^ U F' U' B U

At ^^: B U B' D2 B U' B' D2

Solution: R' F D2 B U' B' D2 U F' U' B F' U2 B U2 B' U R' U' L' U' L R U' L' U L' B' L' B U2 L' D B2 F2	//35 HTM


----------



## ottozing (Oct 24, 2015)

You didn't provide a scramble Monty  I'll just do this one then

U' B2 D L2 U B2 D2 F2 U F2 U' R U' L F2 L D' B D L2

Found this in like 10 mins lol

Inv
D' (2x2x2)
Switch
R U F2 (2x2x3)
Switch
B' R2 B2 U2 B' (EO)
U2 R' U2 R U R' U (AB3C)

Skeleton: R U F2 U' R U' R' U2 R U2 B U2 ^ B2 R2 B D (16)

^ U R2 U' L' U R2 U' L

Solution: R U F2 U' R U' R' U2 R U2 B U' R2 U' L' U R2 U' L B2 R2 B D (23)

Kinda annoyed I couldn't cancel more on the comm. My PB single is still 23, which I've gotten twice before 

Next scramble: D R2 L' F' B R' D2 L U2 R2 D' L2 D' F2 R2 D2 F2 B2


----------



## Attila (Oct 24, 2015)

ottozing said:


> Next scramble: D R2 L' F' B R' D2 L U2 R2 D' L2 D' F2 R2 D2 F2 B2




F B'L2 D R' B R' orient corners,
U L' B2 F2 R D' 3 more edges,
F' L2 F U2 F' permute corners,
D2 F2 U R L' B' 2 more edges,
D2 B2 R2 L2 D U2.

next:
F2 L2 R2 U2 B L2 B' R2 B' L2 F2 D B D' B U2 R' U2 F D' B


----------



## JanW (Oct 25, 2015)

Attila said:


> next:
> F2 L2 R2 U2 B L2 B' R2 B' L2 F2 D B D' B U2 R' U2 F D' B


First attempt ever at few moves solution.

x'
B' F' L F L U L' D' // cross+slot 1&2
U F U' F' // slot 3
U2 R' U2 R U' R B' R' B // slot 4
l' U2 L U L' U l // OLL
y' M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 // PLL

Wish I knew more about FMC, first 12 moves looked good but then I had no idea how to proceed.

Next:
B2 L2 U B2 L2 B2 F2 U L2 U' F2 L R' D' B D2 L2 B L U2 F


----------



## mjm (Oct 26, 2015)

JanW said:


> B2 L2 U B2 L2 B2 F2 U L2 U' F2 L R' D' B D2 L2 B L U2 F



CN CFOP

y z' //inspection
U2 R' x' D L U' L U y' R U' R' D //x-cross
U2' L U' L2' U L //2nd pair
R' U2' R U' R' U R
U2' y L' U L R' F R F' //4th pair
r U R' U' r' F R F' //OLL
U M2 U' M2 U' M' U2 M2 U2 M' //PLL

52 ETM

Next:
R' D' B U2 F' R U' D2 F U2 R B2 L F2 U2 R U2 L' B2 R'


----------



## martinss (Oct 26, 2015)

mjm said:


> Next: R' D' B U2 F' R U' D2 F U2 R B2 L F2 U2 R U2 L' B2 R'



F D2 F' //2x2x1
B L2 //2x2x2
D' F2 M D' r //XXcross
z' U R U R' U2 R' U' R //F2L 3/4
F' U' F U F' U F U' R U R' //F2L 4/4
//OLL
//PLL

Next: D U B F' D' L R' B F2 R B' R' B F2 D2 U2 F2 D2 U2 L2 U L' D2 U' F2 D2 L' B L2 R2


----------



## Cale S (Oct 26, 2015)

martinss said:


> Next: D U B F' D' L R' B F2 R B' R' B F2 D2 U2 F2 D2 U2 L2 U L' D2 U' F2 D2 L' B L2 R2



F U F' L // 2x2x2
(U') R // form 3 pairs
(B2 F R' F2 U F) // 2x2x3 + EO
(D B' U2 B D') // keyhole F2L pair
(L' B L B' L' B L B' L' B L B' U') // lol 

final solution: F U F' L R U B L' B' L B L' B' L B L' B' L D B' U2 B D' F' U' F2 R F' B2 U (30)
could be 29 with insertions instead of triple sledge but I'm lazy

Next: B2 F2 D F2 D F2 R2 U F2 R2 B2 F' D' F2 R B2 D' L2 D F' R2


----------



## martinss (Oct 28, 2015)

Cale S said:


> Next: B2 F2 D F2 D F2 R2 U F2 R2 B2 F' D' F2 R B2 D' L2 D F' R2



x //inspection
M B R2 F' R //2x2x2
L' B //Xcross
x2
U2 L' U' L U2 R U R' //F2L 2
F U' F' d' R' U' R //F2L 3
d' R' U2 R U2 R' U' R //F2L
//OLL
//PLL

I accidentally the Last Layer, but I'm lazy !

Next : L F' R' B D R' D' R' B2 F2 U2 R' D U' F D' U' L' D' B' R B D' R' B2 F2 L D2 B2 U


----------



## Dadd (Oct 29, 2015)

L F' R' B D R' D' R' B2 F2 U2 R' D U' F D' U' L' D' B' R B D' R' B2 F2 L D2 B2 U

Inspection: z2 y'
Cross: L' U2 R2 B2 (4)
F2L 1: R U2 R' y L U L' (7)
F2L 2: y L' U L2 U' L' (6)
F2L 3: F R U2 R' F' L' U' L (7)
F2L 4: U R U R' F R' F' R (8)
OLL: U R' U' R' F R F' U R (9)
PLL: U2 R' U' R y R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 U (15)
Total Move Count: 56 (probably sub- 53 if no g pram)

Next: F2 R2 F2 L2 D2 U' L2 U2 F2 L' F2 R' D R2 B F' R B2 U2


----------



## martinss (Oct 29, 2015)

Dadd said:


> Next: F2 R2 F2 L2 D2 U' L2 U2 F2 L' F2 R' D R2 B F' R B2 U2


F2 R' D // begin green cross
b B U B' b' // green Xcross
D' B2 D R B' R' // F2L 2
L' B L B2 D' B' D // F2L 3
B L' B L B' L' B' L //F2L 4
//OLL
//PLL
Next : U' F L R2 F' L U' R B' U L' R B' U' B' F L' U F2 R2 B D B2 D R' B2 F D2 L D


----------



## Attila (Oct 31, 2015)

martinss said:


> Next : U' F L R2 F' L U' R B' U L' R B' U' B' F L' U F2 R2 B D B2 D R' B2 F D2 L D



B F D2 L B2 L' R2 U2 L2 R' D F B' L' U' F' L R' D' F R2 F2 L' D' B F U' (27 moves) 

(U F' B' D L) oriemt corners,
B F 2 more edges,
(F2 R2 F' D R L' F) 2 more edges,
(U L B F' D R L2 U2 R2 L B2 L' D2) LSE.

next:
R2 B2 D' B2 D' R2 D F2 D2 R2 D R D' L F U B F D2 U B


----------



## FailCuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Attila said:


> next:
> R2 B2 D' B2 D' R2 D F2 D2 R2 D R D' L F U B F D2 U B



Inspection : x2
Cross : B L' F D' F' D2 L2 
1st Pair : R U' R' U R U R' 
2nd Pair : L' U 
3rd Pair : L2 U' L' U L U2 L' U L U' L'
4th Pair : Dw2 R' F R F' R' F R 
PLL : (y') R2 U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U2
48 moves. 
Next : B D2 R2 B U2 F' L2 U2 B U2 F2 U' R' U F' D R U L B2 U2
EDIT : I found a better solution
Cross : Same
1st Pair : Same
Second Pair L' U L
Third Pair : U' L U' L' U L U2 L' U L U' L' 
Last PAir : U B' R B R' U Dw L U' L' 
OLL : Fw' L' U' L U Fw
PLL : Skip
45 Moves


----------



## Rcuber123 (Oct 31, 2015)

FailCuber said:


> Inspection : x2
> Cross : B L' F D' F' D2 L2
> 1st Pair : R U' R' U R U R'
> 2nd Pair : L' U
> ...



U' B L' R B' L D' B D B2 D B' D2 B' U' B' U B' R U B' D' B U' B' D L F2 L' B L F2 L' B'

34 moves to lazy to find insertions

Next: R' B D F L U2 R B2 U' D B U2 L2 U' R2 U2 R2 U' L2 U'


----------



## shadowslice e (Oct 31, 2015)

Rcuber123 said:


> Next: R' B D F L U2 R B2 U' D B U2 L2 U' R2 U2 R2 U' L2 U'



x' R2 U2 B' D' R2 D2
x' l U' l' U' l2 U' l' U L'
U' R U2 R D R' U2 R D' R2
U2 M' U M' U M2 U' M' U2 M U2 M2

eh, 37, nothing great.

Next: D2 B' L2 D B F' R B F R2 D B R B' F'


----------



## Attila (Nov 1, 2015)

shadowslice e said:


> Next: D2 B' L2 D B F' R B F R2 D B R B' F'



F B R' B' D' orient corners,
B' F' R' F B' D' reduce to domino,
B F D2 B' F' L2 B D2. 
Questionable scramble and solution, I know. What do you think?

next:
L2 R2 B' L2 B' R2 F' R2 F L2 B' D L' R' B U F' D2 B2 F' L


----------



## shadowslice e (Nov 1, 2015)

Attila said:


> next:
> L2 R2 B' L2 B' R2 F' R2 F L2 B' D L' R' B U F' D2 B2 F' L



Ok, let's try something different:
R U' D M2 D' M2 u2 R' U' R' E2
R U R M2 U
R' U2 R' U' M2
U2 R U R' F2 R U L' U M' x'
U2 M' U' M U2 M U2 M' U2

40

Decided to try B2 to see what happens. Not bad for a non block building speed method IMO. Pity about the pair and I found I really need to improve my first step. 

next: B' L2 B D2 U2 L2 B2 U2 F' L2 D2 R D U2 L' R' U B L R2


----------



## Attila (Nov 1, 2015)

I just want to know, how you generated this 15 move scramble?
Another question to FM cubers:
My solution was according with my usual CF technique, and the first 5 moves was obvious for me,
but this start same as the scramble ending. Considered to be legit the solution in such cases?
I think about my solution, was funny, but I not count as PB, or as a great job.


----------



## shadowslice e (Nov 1, 2015)

Attila said:


> I just want to know, how you generated this 15 move scramble?
> Another question to FM cubers:
> My solution was according with my usual CF technique, and the first 5 moves was obvious for me,
> but this start same as the scramble ending. Considered to be legit the solution in such cases?
> I think about my solution, was funny, but I not count as PB, or as a great job.



Oh, sorry I used CStimer but I guess I must have missed out some twists when I copied and pasted


----------



## Montykins (Nov 2, 2015)

B L R U2 L2 R B U2 B R' D U2 L' B F2 U B' F2 D B L R2 B F2 D2

With 3-style cos why not

x2 y' // preffered bld orientation

Corners:
L' D L U2 L' D' L U2 // UBL - UFR - RDB
D U2 B U2 B' U2 F2 U2 B U2 B' U2 F2 D' // UBL - LUF - FDB
B2 L B2 L' B2 R2 B2 L B2 L' B2 R2 // UBL - BRU - FDB
(U R U' R' U R U' R') L (R U R' U' R U R' U') L' // 2 twisted corners

Edges:
R2 U' R' E R U R' E' R' // UF - DR - LF
F' L' F M2 F' L F M2 // UF - DB - LD
B' M2 B R B' M2 B R' // UF - RB - RU
L' B M2 B' L B M2 B' // UF - LU - LB
F2 d M d' F2 d M' d' // UF - BU - DF

All my own, not looked up

Next: R2 D' F D F L2 B' U R2 D2 F2 L' B2 U B2 D B2 D' L' R F U R' F2 L


----------



## Attila (Nov 3, 2015)

Montykins said:


> Next: R2 D' F D F L2 B' U R2 D2 F2 L' B2 U B2 D B2 D' L' R F U R' F2 L



On inverse:
(R L') 2 pairs,
(F2 R D) orient corners and 3 edges,
(B2 L2 D2 L) permute corners,
(F' B) 2 more edges,
(U L'F B' U R' B2 U2 D' L R' B F2 L') L7E.



next: B R2 F' L2 R2 U2 B' F' L2 F' R2 D' L' B' U R' D' B2 U2 L R


----------



## tux1230 (Nov 10, 2015)

scramble: B R2 F' L2 R2 U2 B' F' L2 F' R2 D' L' B' U R' D' B2 U2 L R 

I use fridich/CFOP as my main speedcubing method

z2 L F' B D' F2 // Cross
U L' U L y' L F' L' F // 1st pair
U' R U' R' d' R' U R // 2nd pair
F U F' // 3rd pair
U' F' U F U2 F R' F' R // 4th pair (sledgehammer at the end to give me some edges flipped in the OLL)
U2 F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' // OLL
y' R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R // PLL

Next scramble: D R' U F2 L' F' R' F' D L B D2 U B U2 D2 F D2 F D' U2 L2 F B2 R'


----------



## shadowslice e (Nov 10, 2015)

tux1230 said:


> Next scramble: D R' U F2 L' F' R' F' D L B D2 U B U2 D2 F D2 F D' U2 L2 F B2 R'



x y2//inspection
R' U2 R D F D2 U B// FB (8/8)
U M U2 M2 U M' U R' U' R' U2 r'//SB (12/20)
U x R U' R' D R U R' D' x'// CMLL (9/29)
M' U M' U2 M' U' M U2 M2 U' M' U2 M'//LSE (13/42)
Next: L R U2 L2 R B U2 B D' B2 U2 L R' B F2 D2 B2 L' U2 F' L'


----------



## uyneb2000 (Nov 10, 2015)

x2 y'
D R' F2 D F' D'// Cross (6/6)
R U' R' U R U' R'// F2L-1 (7/13)
R' U' R U2 L U L'// F2L-2 (7/20)
y' U2 R U R' F R' F' R// F2L-3 (8/28)
y R' U2 R U' R' U' R// F2L-4 (7/35)
r U R' U R U' R' U R U2 r'// OLL (11/46)
x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 B'// PLL (10/56)

Next: R L' B L' B2 R D2 L' F B2 U' R2 B2 U' F2 U2 B2 U' F2 U' R


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Nov 11, 2015)

uyneb2000 said:


> x2 y'
> D R' F2 D F' D'// Cross (6/6)
> R U' R' U R U' R'// F2L-1 (7/13)
> R' U' R U2 L U L'// F2L-2 (7/20)
> ...


I completely forgot about this thread after it got moved out of general puzzle discussion... sad sad. Also, not gonna solve that scramble because it sucks total ass. I tried to find something decent and just could not. DNF. (seriously... one of you try to find something in that mess if you're looking for a laugh)

Next: B' U' F2 R' B' U F' R B2 D' U F' L U2 F B2 U R F B U2 L2 D R F'


----------



## uyneb2000 (Nov 19, 2015)

I guess I'll do two.



uyneb2000 said:


> Next: R L' B L' B2 R D2 L' F B2 U' R2 B2 U' F2 U2 B2 U' F2 U' R


x y2
R U R' F R L D// Cross (7/7)
R U2 R' U R U' R'// F2L-1 (7/14)
U' R' U R L' U L// F2L-2 (7/21)
y R' U2 R U' R' U R// F2L-3 (7/28)
d R' U' R U' y R U R'// F2L-4 (8/36)
R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R// PLL (12/48)



IRNjuggle28 said:


> Next: B' U' F2 R' B' U F' R B2 D' U F' L U2 F B2 U R F B U2 L2 D R F'


x y2
F L F U' R' D2 R' F R D'// Cross (10/10)
F R' F' U R// F2L-1+2 (5/15)
U L U L' U2 L U' L'// F2L-3 (8/23)
U2 L' U2 L U2 L' U L// F2L-4 (8/31)
l' U' L U' L' U2 l// OLL (7/38)
x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' l U// PLL (10/48)

Next: D2 F L' D R' D' R' L U2 D2 F R2 D2 L2 B2 D2 B L2 F2 D


----------



## Speedysolver (Nov 21, 2015)

B' U2 L2 R' D' B R' B2 D' R F2 L D' R2 F2 D' L2 U F' B' L' R2 D' L' R2

Method:fridrich 
1.cross:Z2 D2 L D' R' F d' L F' L'
2.first pair:L U' L' U' R' U' r
second pair:U' L U' L' U L U L'
third pair: R U2 R' d R' U' R
fourth pair:U' (R U R' U') (R U R' U') (R U R' U')
3.OLL: U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R
4.PLL x' (R U' R') D (R U R') D' (R U R') D (R U' R') D' F2 (AUF)


NExt scramble: B' L2 U2 B U2 R2 F U2 F D2 F' R' D2 B' D' U2 F' L' U' R' B'


----------



## Dadd (Nov 22, 2015)

Speedysolver said:


> B' U2 L2 R' D' B R' B2 D' R F2 L D' R2 F2 D' L2 U F' B' L' R2 D' L' R2
> 
> 
> NExt scramble: B' L2 U2 B U2 R2 F U2 F D2 F' R' D2 B' D' U2 F' L' U' R' B'


B' L2 U2 B U2 R2 F U2 F D2 F' R' D2 B' D' U2 F' L' U' R' B'

Method: Sub-15 CFOP
inspection: z2
Cross: R' F L' B L2 F' D (7)
F2L 1: U R' U R L' U L (7)
F2L 2: U' R' F R F' U R U' R' (9)
F2L 3: y U' R U R2 U2 R (7)
F2L 4: U R' U' R r' U' R U M' (9)
OLL: U' R U2 R2 F R F' R U2 R' (10)
PLL: U R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U R' F' R2 U' (15)
Move total: 74

Next: F2 U' L2 B2 D B2 R2 D' R2 F2 R2 F' R B F' D F L U' R' F'


----------



## DELToS (Nov 27, 2015)

Dadd said:


> B' L2 U2 B U2 R2 F U2 F D2 F' R' D2 B' D' U2 F' L' U' R' B'
> Next: F2 U' L2 B2 D B2 R2 D' R2 F2 R2 F' R B F' D F L U' R' F'



F2 U' L2 B2 D B2 R2 D' R2 F2 R2 F' R B F' D F L U' R' F'

Okay and the solve:
Method: F3L
Step one: U F R' L' F' D' B' R D F D2 F R' L2 B' U F2 U
pretty sure its move optimal, CubeExplorer never failed me before.

next scramble: F' B2 D2 B2 L U2 R' U2 R U2 R' B2 F D R B' R B2 D' F'


----------



## Attila (Dec 1, 2015)

DELToS said:


> next scramble: F' B2 D2 B2 L U2 R' U2 R U2 R' B2 F D R B' R B2 D' F'





L' B R L' U
L U' F'
L B' R2 L2 F
L2 D' F2 B2 U
L2 U' F B' R'
D' U' L2 U'


next: D F2 L2 U B2 U2 R2 B2 U' L2 R' F' U2 L2 D' F' L' B2 R' F'


----------



## Montykins (Dec 2, 2015)

Scramble: D F2 L2 U B2 U2 R2 B2 U' L2 R' F' U2 L2 D' F' L' B2 R' F'
Inverse scramble: F R B2 L F D L2 U2 F R L2 U B2 R2 U2 B2 U' L2 F2 D'

F D' L R' F2
[SWITCH]
F' B D B2 R D' R'
[SWITCH]
B' U B U' D2
[SWITCH]
D L' D2 B' D
[SWITCH]
B L B2 L B

Skeleton: F D' L R' F2 B' U B U' D2 B L B2 L B D' B D2 L D' R D R' B2 D' B' F

I let insertion finder do the rest:

F D' L R' * F2 B' U B U' D2 B L B2 L B D' B D2 L D' # R D R' B2 D' B' F
At *: R' F' ^ R B' R' F R B
At ^: B L2 B' R B L2 B' R'
At #: D L' D' R D L D' R'

Solution: F D' L R2 F' B L2 B' R B L2 B2 R' F R F2 U B U' D2 B L B2 L B D' B D R D L R' B2 D' B' F

Next: R2 U B2 R2 D2 U' L2 B2 F2 D U' L' D2 B' R' F' D' L2 B' F2


----------



## Attila (Dec 2, 2015)

Montykins said:


> Next: R2 U B2 R2 D2 U' L2 B2 F2 D U' L' D2 B' R' F' D' L2 B' F2




R2 B' U D R' U' B L' D' B' F R2 D'
F' D U' R
L2 F D L R' B'
D' L2 D2 U2 F2 D

next: U2 R' F2 R U2 F2 R U2 L2 F2 R D L2 F' R' D' U' F2 L B R'


----------



## Montykins (Dec 6, 2015)

next: U2 R' F2 R U2 F2 R U2 L2 F2 R D L2 F' R' D' U' F2 L B R'

U' B2 U L' D2 R U' L U2 L2 B D B' F R2 L' D F' B2 D B R' B' D' F B2 L U L' D' L U' L' F' L' B2 L F L' B2 L // 41 HTM

Solve was ****, deconstruction would be embarrassing 

Next: D2 B2 D' B2 L2 D B2 R2 B2 R2 U L B2 D2 R B D2 L F2 U' R' U'

Btw Attila, what is your method? Whenever I go through your solutions I can't understand any of your logic. Explain pls?


----------



## shadowslice e (Dec 6, 2015)

Attila said:


> R2 B' U D R' U' B L' D' B' F R2 D'//corners
> F' D U' R/orient some edges I think
> L2 F D L R' B'// orient some other edges I think
> D' L2 D2 U2 F2 D//PLL for both sided like in a cuboid I think
> ...





Montykins said:


> next: U2 R' F2 R U2 F2 R U2 L2 F2 R D L2 F' R' D' U' F2 L B R'
> 
> U' B2 U L' D2 R U' L U2 L2 B D B' F R2 L' D F' B2 D B R' B' D' F B2 L U L' D' L U' L' F' L' B2 L F L' B2 L // 41 HTM
> 
> ...



x' y2 R' U R L2 D' Rw' F// 7/7
M' U' M2 U' R2 U M2 R U2 B' R B Rw'// 13/20
U x' R U' R' D R U R' D'// 9/29
U2 M' U2 M2 U2 M U2 M' U2 M// 10/39
Next: F U' F2 D' B U R' F' L D' R' U' L U B' D2 R' F U2 D2

Btw, Montykins I added what I think Attila does. Its like solving a cuboid i think.


----------



## Attila (Dec 6, 2015)

Montykins said:


> Btw Attila, what is your method? Whenever I go through your solutions I can't understand any of your logic. Explain pls?








Spoiler



This is a corners first method, I always use this.
For better understanding, I'll explain the logical order of steps.
1st step: I needed to find a short solution only for corners ( like 2x2x2 cube)
usually first orient (like Guimond 1st step), then permute all.
2nd step: Based on this alg, try to solve some corner-edge pairs, during solve corners (as much as possible).
3rd step: solve more edges to LSE case.
4th step: LSE.

For example, let's look the latest solution:
Scramble: R2 U B2 R2 D2 U' L2 B2 F2 D U' L' D2 B' R' F' D' L2 B' F2
I found the following 10-move corner solution on inverse:
(U' R' U' B R' U) orient,
(F U2 B R2) solve all.
If I write down reverse this 10 moves, is the corner solution on normal scramble:
R2 B' U2 F' U' R B' U R U.
Based on this, I found the followimg start:
R2 B' U D R' U' B L' D' B' F R2 D all corners and 5 edges
( instead of 3rd move U2 "UD", then an inserted B'F slice move) 
D2 F' D U' R 6th edge, with D2 moves I forced an easy LSE orientation,
L2 F D L R' B' 2 more edges and orient the rest,
D' L2 D2 U2 F2 D.


----------



## Montykins (Dec 10, 2015)

Montykins said:


> Next: D2 B2 D' B2 L2 D B2 R2 B2 R2 U L B2 D2 R B D2 L F2 U' R' U'



On inverse: D R2 F D' R2 U' R'
[SWITCH]
D' B U' B D L U' L U L' U' B L' B' L U F' L F
U' R' F R' D2 L B' L' D2 R2 F'

Solution: D' B U' B D L U' L U L' U' B L' B' L U F' L F U' R' F R' D2 L B' L' D2 R2 F' R U R2 D F' R2 D'

Next: D U2 R2 F D' R2 B2 D F U' R' D U L R2 B2 L R2 D' B


----------



## Dadd (Dec 13, 2015)

Montykins said:


> Next: D U2 R2 F D' R2 B2 D F U' R' D U L R2 B2 L R2 D' B



Scramble: D U2 R2 F D' R2 B2 D F U' R' D U L R2 B2 L R2 D' B

Inspection: None
Cross: D2 R' D' R' L2 (5)
F2L 1: U' L U' L' U2 y' L U L' (9)
F2l 2: U' R' F R F' R U' R' (8)
F2l 3: U' y L U' L' U' R U R' (9)
F2l 4: U L U L' U' L U L' U' L U L' (12)
OLL: U R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F' (13)
EPLL: U M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 U (9)

Total Move Count: 65


----------



## shadowslice e (Dec 13, 2015)

Dadd said:


> Scramble: D U2 R2 F D' R2 B2 D F U' R' D U L R2 B2 L R2 D' B



Gonna do the previous scramble cause there wasn't a new one 

x2 y2 U2 D' F' D U2 R U2 B (8/8)
M2 U R U' R U' R' U2 r U r' (11/19)
U R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 r (10/29)
U' M' U M U2 M U' M2 U M U2 M U2 R2 (14/43)

Meh, shame about the LSE.

Next: F U' F2 D' B U R' F' L D' R' U' L U B' D2 R' F U2 D2 (as no one did my last one)


----------



## jonlin (Dec 16, 2015)

shadowslice e said:


> F U' F2 D' B U R' F' L D' R' U' L U B' D2 R' F U2 D2



Inspection: x
Cross: R U L D R F x' (6/6)
F2L-1: U L' U L U' L U L' (8/14)
F2L-2: y U' L R U' R' U2 L' (7/21)
F2L-3: U R U R' U' R' U R U' R' U' R (12/33)
F2L-4: y' R' U R U' R' U' R (7/40)
OLL: U R U R' y R' F R U' R' F' R (11/51)
PLL: U' M2 U' M' U2 M2 U2 M' U M2 (10/61)

Next: R F2 L D2 L R D2 F2 L' U2 B D L' U2 B' L' B R U' R'


----------



## DavidCip86 (Dec 24, 2015)

scramble: R F2 L D2 L R D2 F2 L' U2 B D L' U2 B' L' B R U' R'

inspection: z2 
cross: U F R' D' R D
f2l-1: R U' R2 U R
f2l-2: U' L U L' R U' R' 
f2l-3: L U2 L2 U L
f2l-4: y' U F' r U r' 
oll: U2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R
pll: R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'

next: R U2 F2 R D2 F2 D2 B2 L' D2 L' U F2 R D2 B' F D' R2 U' R2


----------



## KRAMIST (Dec 24, 2015)

DavidCip86 said:


> next: R U2 F2 R D2 F2 D2 B2 L' D2 L' U F2 R D2 B' F D' R2 U' R2



z2 
F' U2 B2 U' F U' R' F' // cross
R' U R // 1st pair
U2 R U' R' U y' U R U' R'// 2nd pair
U R' U2 R L' U L
U' R' U R U' y R U2 R' U' // pair formation
U2 R U' R' F' U F R U' R'// VHLS
y R U y R U2 R' U R U R' F' // ZBLL


----------



## danvosk (Dec 30, 2015)

There wasn't a next scramble so I used one from CStimer. 

F R U' D2 B R2 L2 D' F' L2 D2 F2 D2 L' D2 R F2 R' D2 R'

R F R D L' D R D2 // Cross
U' R U R' U R U' R' B L' B' L // First Pair
U L' U' L // Second Pair
U' R' U' R2 U R' // Third Pair
R' U R U2 R' U R // Fourth Pair
U f R U R' U' f' U f R U R' U' f' F R U R' U' F' // OLL
U2 F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' // PLL
U' // AUF

Next Scramble: D2 F2 L2 B' L2 R2 B' U2 F U2 D R' B' L D2 R' F2 D' B


----------



## G2013 (Dec 30, 2015)

danvosk said:


> There wasn't a next scramble so I used one from CStimer.
> 
> F R U' D2 B R2 L2 D' F' L2 D2 F2 D2 L' D2 R F2 R' D2 R'
> 
> ...



R L U' F y F U' R x2 //Weird cross
R' U R y' U2 L' U' L //1st pair
y R U2 R' //2nd pair
U R' U R U y L U L' //3rd pair
U2 R U' R' U R' F R F' //4th pair
U' l' U' L U' L' U2 l //OLL
U2 R' U2 R U2 l' U l U R' U' R' F' R2 //PLL

done.

Next: D2 L' B R2 F2 L' R2 F2 L' F L2 R B2 L' B' D2 R' F R2 D'


----------



## Attila (Dec 31, 2015)

G2013 said:


> Next: D2 L' B R2 F2 L' R2 F2 L' F L2 R B2 L' B' D2 R' F R2 D'




B2 R' D F2 U orient corners and 3 edges,
R' F' B R2 F2 /B2/ 2 more edges,
/B2/ U F' L R' D F B R B2 D U' L2 B' domino reduction,
R F2 R' B2 L U2 L2 R 




next: U2 R2 D' L2 U' B2 L2 R2 U R2 F R' D U' L2 U' B L F U2


----------



## TheNeonCuber121 (Jan 1, 2016)

> next: U2 R2 D' L2 U' B2 L2 R2 U R2 F R' D U' L2 U' B L F U2



Inspection: Z2
Cross: F D' R' D' R2 D' B2 D'
F2L Pair 1: L' U' L U2 L' U' L
F2L Pair 2: L U2 L' U Y' L' U' L
F2L Pair 3: U' R' U' R U Y' L' U' L
F2L Pair 4: U' L U2 L' Y R' U R Y U' R U' R'
OLL: F R U R' U' F' U R U2 R' U' R U' R'
PLL: U2 R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R r



next D' U' L2 F2 R2 F2 U' L2 R2 B2 D B' U2 L2 B' L' R U L U F


----------



## shadowslice e (Jan 1, 2016)

TheNeonCuber121 said:


> next D' U' L2 F2 R2 F2 U' L2 R2 B2 D B' U2 L2 B' L' R U L U F



R2 F' D' F L B2 6/6
U R U' R' U' R M U' M2 U2 r U R2 13/19
F2 R' U' R F2 R' U R2 8/27
U' M U M U M' U2 M' U M' U2 M' U2 M2 14/41

I wish I actually had this scramble in a speedsolve cause I would actually have done the above...

Next:R F2 L D2 L R D2 F2 L' U2 B D L' U2 B' L' B R U' R'


----------



## shadowslice e (Jan 2, 2016)

shadowslice e said:


> Next:R F2 L D2 L R D2 F2 L' U2 B D L' U2 B' L' B R U' R'



Who says I can't CFOP?

x2
R D R' U B L' 5/5
D R' U' R D' R U R2 8/13
U2 R' U R U' R' 6/19
L' U2 L y' R U2 R' 6/25
y R U' R' U R U' R2 F R F' U2 R' F R F' 15/40
U2 R' F U2 F' R F R' U2 R F' U' 12/52

Next: D2 F2 L2 B' L2 R2 B' U2 F U2 D R' B' L D2 R' F2 D' B


----------



## TheNeonCuber121 (Jan 2, 2016)

Scramble: D2 F2 L2 B' L2 R2 B' U2 F U2 D R' B' L D2 R' F2 D' B 
Cross: R' F R D' F' D' F D2
F2L 1: L F' L' F L' U' L
F2L 2: U2 R' U' R d L' U' L
F2L 3: U L U' L' U2 L U2 L' Y R' F R F'
F2L 4:U' Y R U2 R' Y' R' U2 R U2 R' U' R
OLL: U' L' U' L U' L' U L U' L F' L' F
PLL: U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R'
AUF: U2


----------



## CubePro (Jan 2, 2016)

TheNeonCuber121 said:


> Scramble: D2 F2 L2 B' L2 R2 B' U2 F U2 D R' B' L D2 R' F2 D' B
> Cross: R' F R D' F' D' F D2
> F2L 1: L F' L' F L' U' L
> F2L 2: U2 R' U' R d L' U' L
> ...



He didn't provide a scramble so I'm gonnna give it to myself

Scramble:B2 R2 D' L2 U F2 U L2 D' U2 F' R2 F2 L' U L' B' U2 F'

Cross: x2 R' F U' F L R2
F2L #1: y R U' R
F2L #2: U (L' U' L) U2 y' (R U' R)
F2L #3: U (L' U L) U2 (L U' L')
F2L #4: U2 (L' U L) U2 y' (R U R')
EO skip
OLL: U (R U R' U')(R U' R' U2)*2(R U R')
PLL: (R U R' F')(R U2)(R' U2)(R' F R U)(R U2 R')
AUF: U2

Next: L2 D B2 F2 R2 B2 D2 R2 L2 U' R2 F' D' R L2 D' B U B2 D L


----------



## TheNeonCuber121 (Jan 4, 2016)

Scramble: L2 D B2 F2 R2 B2 D2 R2 L2 U' R2 F' D' R L2 D' B U B2 D L

Inspection: x2
Cross: R B2 L' D F'
F2L 1: U' R' F R F' R U' R'
F2L 2: U' L' U' L
F2L 3: R' U R U' L U' L' U Y' L' U' L
F2L 4: Y' L' U2 L U2 L' U' L 
OLL: U' F' L' U' L U L' U' L U F 
PLL: U l' R' D2 R U R' D2 R U' R 
AUF: B2
Next: B L2 U2 L2 F' R2 U2 B2 F' L2 D L' F2 U' L' U L2 F' D2 F'


----------



## JTWong71 (Jan 24, 2016)

Scramble: B L2 U2 L2 F' R2 U2 B2 F' L2 D L' F2 U' L' U L2 F' D2 F'

I block build part of the first two layers when it isn't too hard to do.
I got lucky and knew the MGLS case, so I skipped OLL.
If there isn't an easy start for block building on a scramble, I will normally use the Fridrich method.

Inspection: z2 y
2X2X3: D2 R2 U R' U R' U R U' y' R' U R
XxCross: U L F2 L'
F2L-3: U' z' U' R' F' R U z
EO: F R' F' R
MGLS-LS: F U2' L F' L' U2 R' F' R
PLL: y' R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2 y R U' R'

z2 y D2 R2 U R' U R' U R U' y' R' U R U L F2 L' U' z' U' R' F' R U z F R' F' R F U2' L F' L' U2 R' F' R y' R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2 y R U' R'
Next: F2 U2 R F2 L B2 R2 B2 R B2 R F' R2 B2 U L2 R2 U B F2


----------



## jojo1189 (Feb 19, 2016)

TDM said:


> Doesn't cancel though
> 
> x2 // Inspection
> [U D] M' U' x' U L2 D // EOLine (6/6)
> ...



D2 X2 F2 L2 D F' R' F X' F2 R F' R' (white cross)
X' R' D' R D X' R' D' R XW D' R' D R X D R' D2 R D R' D' R (corners)
Y2 X U' L' U L U F U' F' X2 R U' R' U' F' U F X' U' L' U L U F U' F' U' R U' R' U' F' U F (f2l edges)
X2 R U R' U R U2 R' X R U R' U R U2 R' X2 R U R' U R U2 R' (oll)
X2 R' F R' B2 R F' R' B2 R2 U' F2 U L R' F2 R L' U F2 (pll)

slow motion solving for the example solve thread is so weird, it takes at least 5 times longer so i can notate as I go 

next: R F' D' B L2 B2 L D' R U2 B' D' B2 R F' L' D' R' U' F'


----------



## Isaacattack (Feb 20, 2016)

Inspection: z2
Cross: B U2 R2 D F' D2 (pair preserved)
Insert pair 1: U' R U' R'
2: U R' U' R U' y' L U L'
3: U2 double sexy
4: y L U' L' U2 L U' L' U' L' B L B'
that was Vls, which skips oll if there is a 2x2 on the top layer before inserting the last pair

Y- perm: F R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' (R U R' U') F'


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanchay (Feb 21, 2016)

Scramble : U' F2 U2 B2 D' F2 R2 D2 U B2 R2 B' F' D' L' D' B2 R L2 D U 
Cross : F' R' D' L y R2
F2l 1: U R' U R U L' U' L 
F2l 2: U L U' L' y U' L' U L 
F2l 3: U R' F R F' y R U R' 
F2l 4: U L' U L U2 F U F'
OLL: U R U R' U R' F R F' U2 R' F R F'
PLL: U2 (Rb perm)
Next scramble: D' B F' L B' L B2 F R2 D2 U2 L2 R2 D' U L' R' U2 R2 D L2 R2 F' L' R' U' F D2 B U


----------



## Attila (Feb 22, 2016)

sanchay said:


> Next scramble: D' B F' L B' L B2 F R2 D2 U2 L2 R2 D' U L' R' U2 R2 D L2 R2 F' L' R' U' F D2 B U




U2 F' B D2 L' U' L' F2 D2 R2 U D2 L2 D2 L' F B' U R D' L R' B 


U2 F' B D2 L' U' L' orient corners and 5 edges,
(B' R L' D R' U' B F' L ) domino reduction,
F2 D2 R2 U D2 L2 D2.




next: F' R D' R' D R' U' L2 F' D R2 U' L2 B2 R2 D B2 U2 F2 D'


----------



## power (Feb 23, 2016)

> F' R D' R' D R' U' L2 F' D R2 U' L2 B2 R2 D B2 U2 F2 D'



Using a very beginner 3-layer method:

x2 B' R2 F U' L2 F R' F' U y R U R' y' U L' U' L U y2 R U R' U y' L' U' L U y2 R' U' R' U' R' U R U R y2 R U R U R U' R' U' R' y' R U R U R U' R' U' R' U' y' R U R U R U' R' U' R' y2 R' U' R' U' R' U R U R U2 f R U R' U' f' U2 L U' R' U L' U R U R' U R U' R' F R' B2 R F' R' B2 R2 U2 R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U'

White Cross: x2 B' R2 F U' L2 F R' F'
White Corners: U y R U R' y' U L' U' L U y2 R U R' U y' L' U' L
Middle Layer: y2 R' U' R' U' R' U R U R y2 R U R U R U' R' U' R' y' R U R U R U' R' U' R' U' y' R U R U R U' R' U' R' y2 R' U' R' U' R' U R U R
OLL: U2 f R U R' U' f' U2 L U' R' U L' U R U R' U R
PLL: R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U'

Next scramble: R F2 U' L2 R' B' R2 B' F' D2 F2 R' L2 U D' B D' B' D' F2 L B2 U' B L'


----------



## JTWong71 (Feb 26, 2016)

Scramble: R F2 U' L2 R' B' R2 B' F' D2 F2 R' L2 U D' B D' B' D' F2 L B2 U' B L'

I used CFOP and tried orienting the last layer edges while solving CE pairs. Used ZZLL at the end.

D F' R2 F R L D R F' y' //XCross
R U R' U2 F' L F L' //F2L-2
y R' D' F D R //F2L-3 + F2L-4
U' F R U R' U' F' R' U' F' U F R U2 //ZZLL

Next Scramble: F' D2 B2 F' D2 L2 B' U2 R2 U2 F R' B2 L' D R D2 B' D U L


----------



## crafto22 (Feb 26, 2016)

JTWong71 said:


> Scramble: R F2 U' L2 R' B' R2 B' F' D2 F2 R' L2 U D' B D' B' D' F2 L B2 U' B L'
> 
> I used CFOP and tried orienting the last layer edges while solving CE pairs. Used ZZLL at the end.
> 
> ...



I don't mean to get off topic, but you haven't been speedcubing for 2 months, or you don't actually average 14-19. Also, no one average 14-19 seconds, that's too large of a gap. Just sayin that no one is buying it lol


----------



## JTWong71 (Mar 2, 2016)

crafto22 said:


> I don't mean to get off topic, but you haven't been speedcubing for 2 months, or you don't actually average 14-19. Also, no one average 14-19 seconds, that's too large of a gap. Just sayin that no one is buying it lol



The thing is, I have been speedcubing for 2 months, averaging 17-20 seconds. 2 months if you do not count the 3 months from 4 years ago when I cubed.
The 14 second part of my average was only because I occasionally get 14-16 seconds (~20%)

Scramble: R F2 U' L2 R' B' R2 B' F' D2 F2 R' L2 U D' B D' B' D' F2 L B2 U' B L'

y R L U B U D L' D F' R L //XXCross
y' U2 R F U' F' U R' y' R U' R' //F2L + EO
U R U R' U R F U' R' U R U F' U R' //ZBLL

Next Scramble: R2 U L U2 B2 L2 B R' B2 L2 U2 B2 D R2 L2 B2 L2 D' F2 B


----------



## sqAree (Mar 4, 2016)

JTWong71 said:


> Next Scramble: R2 U L U2 B2 L2 B R' B2 L2 U2 B2 D R2 L2 B2 L2 D' F2 B



y' F' L R D2 F //EO
L2 D L //solve BO/BR edges
U' R' //separate OB/OG edges
U' R' //orient some corners
U' D R //CO=2001 on U/D
U' R' //belt+CO
R2 U R2 D' R2 D' R2 //CTL
U2 R2 U' R2 U D R2 D' R2 //CPBL
M2 D M' U2 M' D M2 D' //DLDR
M2 U M' U2 M U //ULUR
D2 M D2 M' //M-perm

Some slight variation of SSC.

Next scramble: U' R2 B D2 R2 F2 L' U F U2 L' D2 R F2 L2 D2 L F2 R' U2


----------



## PurpleBanana (Mar 7, 2016)

Scramble: U' R2 B D2 R2 F2 L' U F U2 L' D2 R F2 L2 D2 L F2 R' U2

z2 B F u2 R u // Cross
R U' R' U2 L' U' L // F2L 1
R U' R' U' R U R' // F2L 2
R' U R U R' U2 R y R' U2 R // F2L 3
U' R U R' U R U R' // F2L 4
f' L' U' L U f // OLL
U R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L U // PLL

Next: R' U2 D2 R2 B F' D2 F' U B2 U F2 U2 B R L F L' B R B2 U' B2 D' F2


----------



## JTWong71 (Mar 11, 2016)

Scramble: R' U2 D2 R2 B F' D2 F' U B2 U F2 U2 B R L F L' B R B2 U' B2 D' F2

y //Inspection
F' D' R L F' D' F' L U L' y R' F2 U' F2 //XXCross (Somewhat)
R D' f L' U L f' D R2 U R //F2L + EO
U F D R' U' R F' R' U' F U2 F' R F D' F' //ZBLL

Next: R D2 B D2 L2 F' D' R' B' U' R2 U L2 B2 U' B2 U F2 B


----------



## PurpleBanana (Mar 12, 2016)

Scramble: R D2 B D2 L2 F' D' R' B' U' R2 U L2 B2 U' B2 U F2 B

y2 D R' L F D' L //Cross
U' R' U' R L' U L //1 
R U R' U L U L' U L U' L' //2
U R' U R U' R' U' R //3
U' R U R' //4
U r U R' U R U2 r' //OLL
R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 //PLL

Next: U L D' R' U' F U D' F' R2 D2 B U2 F R2 L2 F' U2 F2


----------



## JTWong71 (Mar 13, 2016)

Scramble: U L D' R' U' F U D' F' R2 D2 B U2 F R2 L2 F' U2 F2

z2 //Inspection
R' d L F' D L2 U F' L F2 L' F //XXCross (Somewhat)
L U' M F' U F U' F2 M' U' L' //F2L + EO
R' F R U' F U D' L U D F' U' D' L' D F' //ZBLL

Next: L2 U2 B' L2 R2 B2 D2 B' D2 F2 L F' U R' U2 L' B D' U' R


----------



## TheGamingCuber5 (Mar 14, 2016)

JTWong71 said:


> Next: L2 U2 B' L2 R2 B2 D2 B' D2 F2 L F' U R' U2 L' B D' U' R



Method CFOP
Cross:U' B2 L F R' F 
(yellow on top, orange in front)
Pair 1: y U2 L' U' L y' U' L' U' L
Pair 2:U R U' R2 U R
Pair 3:R U' R' U' L U' L'
Pair 4:U2 y' R' U' R U2 R' U R
OLL: U F R U R' U' F' U2 R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R'
PLL: (Gperm that I don't know yet ) U R' F R' B2 R F' R' B2 R2 (I learned this aperm first. Its the same thing, just no rotations) R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U

Next: L F2 L F2 L B2 F2 U2 R D2 R U L R' F2 D' F D2 U' L F2


----------



## JTWong71 (Mar 14, 2016)

Scramble: L F2 L F2 L B2 F2 U2 R D2 R U L R' F2 D' F D2 U' L F2

z' y' //Inspection
D L' F D' R y' R2 //2x2x2
U' L2 d L R' F R //XXCross (Somewhat)
L2 F L' U M F M' F U' L' //F2L + EO
U2 F U R U' R' U F' R' F R U' F' U' F' U F //ZZLL

Next: R' D F' L' D2 F U' D2 B' U B2 R2 D' B2 D' F2 U R2 U' B


----------



## PurpleBanana (Mar 16, 2016)

Scramble: R' D F' L' D2 F U' D2 B' U B2 R2 D' B2 D' F2 U R2 U' B

F' R2 D L' D R D //cross
L' U2 L R' U R //F2L 1
L' U L U2 L' U L //2
R U R' U R U R' //3
y' U2 L' U L U2 F U F' //4 + partial edge control
U2 R' U' R' F R F' R' F R F' U R //OLL
U' M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2 //PLL

Next: U' B2 R2 D2 B2 F2 U' F2 U R2 U R' F2 U B' R2 D' B' L2 F U2


----------



## Attila (Mar 16, 2016)

PurpleBanana said:


> Next: U' B2 R2 D2 B2 F2 U' F2 U R2 U R' F2 U B' R2 D' B' L2 F U2






L B L' D B' U' orient corners,
F' U D R all corners and 5 edges,
B2 F D' R L' F U D2 F D U' R' U D L7E.




next: B2 R2 U' L2 F2 D F2 L2 D2 L2 U L' D2 R F' R' U2 B' U L' F2


----------



## PurpleBanana (Mar 16, 2016)

Scramble: B2 R2 U' L2 F2 D F2 L2 D2 L2 U L' D2 R F' R' U2 B' U L' F2

y F' L R' D' R' D' //cross
y U' R' U' R //F2L 1
y' R' U' R U' R' U R //2
R U R' L' U' L //3
U' R U R' U R' F R F' //4 + partial EO
U2 r U R' U R U2 r' //OLL
U x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R B' //PLL

Next: B2 L D' B2 R2 L2 D L2 B' L' U2 L2 F' U2 F' R2 U2 F2 L2 B' D2


----------



## JTWong71 (Mar 16, 2016)

Scramble: U' B2 R2 D2 B2 F2 U' F2 U R2 U R' F2 U B' R2 D' B' L2 F U2

L' D' R2 F U L F' D' R' U' R u' //2x2x3
d L' U D2 R B' U f' U' R2 D z //F2L + EO
U2 R' D' F U' F' U F' D R F R' F' R2 U' R' //ZBLL

Next: F L2 F L B L2 B' D B D2 F' D2 R2 F' R2 B2 L2 B2 D


----------



## PurpleBanana (Mar 16, 2016)

Scramble: F L2 F L B L2 B' D B D2 F' D2 R2 F' R2 B2 L2 B2 D

U' R2 L' U' F2 U' B2 //cross
U' R U' R' U2 R U2 R' U R U' R' //F2L 1
U2 L' U' L U2 L' U' L //2
L U L' U' y R' U' R //3
R U' R' U' F' U' F //4
R U R' U' R U' R' F' U' F R U R' //OLL
U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U2 //PLL

Next: R2 U2 R2 B' D2 B2 D2 B' L2 F2 U2 L' U' R2 F U2 L' D2


----------



## JTWong71 (Mar 16, 2016)

Scramble: R2 U2 R2 B' D2 B2 D2 B' L2 F2 U2 L' U' R2 F U2 L' D2

y //Inspection
L D R' F2 R' D F' //2x2x2
U R' U' D F' R' D L' D' R F D' //F2L-1
F R' F' D' L F' L' D R2 U R' //F2L + LL Edges + 1C
U2 r2 U r' f2 R F' R' f2 L' //L3C

Next: R U F' D' L' B L2 F' B2 L' D' R2 D B2 D2 R2 U' R2 F2


----------



## PurpleBanana (Mar 16, 2016)

Scramble: R U F' D' L' B L2 F' B2 L' D' R2 D B2 D2 R2 U' R2 F2

y' U' F R' F' D2 R D //cross
L U L2 U' L //F2L 1
U y L' U' L U' L' U L //2
U' R' U' R U' R' U' R U' R' U R //3
U2 R U' R' U2 F R' F' R //4
U' R' F R U R' U' F' U R //OLL
R U R' F' R U2 R' U2 R' F R U R U2 R' //PLL

Next: L2 D' B2 F2 U' B2 D' B2 U' R2 U L' U2 B' D2 L2 U L' R' B'


----------



## JTWong71 (Mar 16, 2016)

Scramble: L2 D' B2 F2 U' B2 D' B2 U' R2 U L' U2 B' D2 L2 U L' R' B'

x2 //Inspection
L' U' F2 U y R' L' F L D L //2x2x2
y F R' U L D' F' D L' U' F U' R //F2L-1
y' R U R' U R' F' U' F U F R F' //F2L + LL Edges + 1C
L' U R U' L U R' U' //L3C

Next: F L' B L2 D F D2 L U' R2 U2 B2 U2 F' D2 B R2 B2 D2 F'


----------



## PurpleBanana (Mar 16, 2016)

Scramble: F L' B L2 D F D2 L U' R2 U2 B2 U2 F' D2 B R2 B2 D2 F'

y' D' R' D' B2 L D' //cross
U R U' R' U2 L' U L //F2L 1
U R U2 R' L U' L' //2
U R' U R U' R U R' //3
R' U' R U2 y R U R' U2 R U' R' //4
U M' U M U2 M' U M //OLL
U2 R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U2 //PLL

Next: R2 L2 B L2 F2 U' F' D' L' U2 D2 B' L2 U2 L2 D2 B R2 U2 B2


----------



## JTWong71 (Mar 16, 2016)

Scramble: R2 L2 B L2 F2 U' F' D' L' U2 D2 B' L2 U2 L2 D2 B R2 U2 B2

Solve:
z2 R D U L' U2 y' R F D L' F' R' F L //XXCross (Somewhat)
U R' U' R //F2L-3
y' R U f R' f' U R' F' L' U' L U' F2 //F2L + LL Edges + 1C (F at the end to solve the F2L, F again for the L3C)
R' F' L F R F' L' //L3C

Misscramble Solve:
U' R F' D' B u R //1x2x3
F2 U' D' L' D2 R D //2x2x3
d' R U R' L' f D R' f2 L R D f' D l' f' U //F2L + LL Edges + 1C
R' D' R U' R' D R U //L3C
// View at alg.cubing.net

Next: F2 R2 B2 D F2 U L2 F2 R2 U F2 L D B F D' R2 U2 B2 F2


----------



## PurpleBanana (Mar 17, 2016)

Scramble: F2 R2 B2 D F2 U L2 F2 R2 U F2 L D B F D' R2 U2 B2 F2

B R U' D F' D2 L //cross
R' U2 R U' R' U' R //F2L 1
R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R' //2
U L' U' L U' y' L' U L //3
U2 y' R' U' R U' R' U R //4
r' U r2 U' r2 U' r2 U r' //OLL
U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' //PLL

Next: D2 R L' D2 R' B U' D2 B U2 L2 D' R2 F2 U2 F2 L2 F2 D


----------



## JTWong71 (Mar 17, 2016)

Scramble: D2 R L' D2 R' B U' D2 B U2 L2 D' R2 F2 U2 F2 L2 F2 D

Not a very good scramble this time.
z2 y'//Inspection
U F' L U' F L' u R y R2 F2 R' F' B' u M2 //2x2x3
z' R2 F2 R F2 R U F' U' //F2L-1
z' L2 D' R' B' R D B' L B L //All but 2C
y' R' U R U2 R' U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R U2 R U //L2C

Next: D U2 R2 U2 F' D2 U2 B' F U2 B' U' R' B' F2 R2 U L' R2 U2


----------



## PurpleBanana (Mar 18, 2016)

Scramble: D2 R L' D2 R' B U' D2 B U2 L2 D' R2 F2 U2 F2 L2 F2 D

D' R2 D2 F' R //cross
L U2 L' U2 F' U' F L F R' F' R L2 U L U' F U' F' //F2L 1+2
R' U R U y R' U R //3
U2 F' U' F //4
U2 l' U' l L' U' L U l' U l //OLL
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 //PLL

Next: D' L F' U F2 R B' D2 L F U2 R2 U D2 F2 D B2 D R2 D2 B2


----------



## JTWong71 (Mar 18, 2016)

Scramble: D' L F' U F2 R B' D2 L F U2 R2 U D2 F2 D B2 D R2 D2 B2

y' //Inspection
U' F' U L' F' L y' L D F' D F2 //XCross
U2 L' U2 L U' L U L' //F2L-1
d' F' U R' F D f R' D R f' D' l' //LS + OLL (l' to cancel out R + R2 cancelled moves)
D2 R U R' D2 R U' R //PLL

Next: D B' L F' R2 F' D R2 U F2 R F2 L' F2 D2 F2 D2 R' B2 L'


----------



## PurpleBanana (Mar 18, 2016)

Scramble: D B' L F' R2 F' D R2 U F2 R F2 L' F2 D2 F2 D2 R' B2 L'

x2 D' B2 L2 D R' D' //cross
F U' F2 U' F //F2L 1
y' U R U' R' U' L U L' //2
U' R U R' U' F' U' F //3
U2 L' U2 L U' F U F' //4
U f R U R' U' f' U' F R U R' U' F' //OLL
R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L U //PLL

Next: D' L2 R2 U' B2 U B2 U B2 L2 D2 R U' F' R2 F R D B' R F2


----------



## JTWong71 (Mar 18, 2016)

Scramble: D' L2 R2 U' B2 U B2 U B2 L2 D2 R U' F' R2 F R D B' R F2

Just built blocks with the CE pairs that were made while solving a different one.
z' //Inspection
F2 R2 f2 D2 L' D' L R2 U M' r U' L' U //Side Blocks
L F' U2 F' U' F' R' F R U' F //L3C
D' R D' F M' F' D R' D' M D2 //L4E

Next: R B D2 R B2 U' B' U' B' L U' R2 D2 L2 F2 D2 R2 U


----------



## PurpleBanana (Mar 18, 2016)

Scramble: R B D2 R B2 U' B' U' B' L U' R2 D2 L2 F2 D2 R2 U

y B2 F' R2 D2 R //cross
L U L' U' F U' F' //F2L 1
R U2 R' U R' U2 R U2 R' U R //2
U R U R' U y R' U R //3
U' L' U' L U F U F' //4
U2 r U2 R' U' R U' r' //OLL
U' R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 //PLL

Next: L2 B2 D2 F' L2 D2 F' D2 B2 U2 R2 D F2 U L' U F2 L R2


----------



## JTWong71 (Mar 18, 2016)

Scramble: L2 B2 D2 F' L2 D2 F' D2 B2 U2 R2 D F2 U L' U F2 L R2

y' //Inspection
F' L' F2 L2 R U' f2 R F R2 F2 R' z' f' U f //F2L-1 (Psuedo Block)
U F D F' U F //Place some blocks
R f U' R' f' U2 R' U' f U f' D' //L3C + L3E

Next: D2 R2 F2 U' L2 B2 D2 L2 U' L B' F D' F2 U F R' D2 F


----------



## PurpleBanana (Mar 18, 2016)

D2 R2 F2 U' L2 B2 D2 L2 U' L B' F D' F2 U F R' D2 F

D' R' F R D' R2 D' //CROSS
U' R U' R' U f R' f' //F2L 1
U2 L' U2 L2 U L' //2
U' R U R' U R U R' //3
U2 y' R U2 R' F' U2 F2 R' F' R //4 + EO
U R U R' U R U2 R' //OCLL
R U R' F' R U2 R' U2 R' F R U R U2 R' U2 //PLL

Next: F2 R' B2 R' B2 L B2 U2 L' U2 R F L' U2 B' U' F D2 B' R'


----------



## JTWong71 (Mar 19, 2016)

Scramble: F2 R' B2 R' B2 L B2 U2 L' U2 R F L' U2 B' U' F D2 B' R'

R2 D U' L2 f' R' F' //2x2x2
x' F' U' F' L D' L2 U D L' U2 //XXCross + 2x2x3
R F' L F U2 R' U2 F' U L' F //AB3C
U2 R' D2 R U2 R' D2 R //L3C

Next: R F2 D L D L2 D' F' R2 B2 L' D2 R F2 R F2 L2 F2 B2 U'


----------



## Attila (Mar 19, 2016)

JTWong71 said:


> Next: R F2 D L D L2 D' F' R2 B2 L' D2 R F2 R F2 L2 F2 B2 U'



D2 U L F2 D'U2 B' R' orient corners,
F2 R' B F' U R2 D' R L' F domino reduction,
R2 U L2 U' B2 D2 L2 R2 D 

next: D' R2 D F2 L2 U R2 U' R2 U' B F' L F2 D' L2 B D2 B R


----------



## JTWong71 (Mar 22, 2016)

Scramble: D' R2 D F2 L2 U R2 U' R2 U' B F' L F2 D' L2 B D2 B R

(U' D) F' U (D' f) D' f' R' U f' L f //XXCross
F2 U' F2 U z //F2L-1
U2 F' U' F U R U2 R' U R //F2L + Tripod Setup (Cancelled U' move)
R U' R f' R' F' U' F U' F l' U' R2 D //L5P

Next: L2 B2 U' B2 R2 U' L2 R2 U' F2 B' U L2 F L R B R' B' F


----------



## Cale S (Mar 22, 2016)

JTWong71 said:


> Next: L2 B2 U' B2 R2 U' L2 R2 U' F2 B' U L2 F L R B R' B' F



D2 R // square
(B') B' // 2x2x2
F' D' F2 D // pseudo 2x2x3
R2 U2 F // F2L - 1
F' (F') // shift
(R2 U F' U' F R) // to 3twist + edge cycle

D2 R B' F' D' F2 D R2 U2 R' F' U F U' R2 @ F B
@ = R2 B' D2 F D F' D B // wide sune to L3E

D2 @ R B' F' D' F2 D R2 U2 R' F' U F U' B' D2 F D F' D B2 F
@ = [E2, R B R']

Final solution: U2 L F L' D2 U2 R B2 F' D' F2 D R2 U2 R' F' U F U' B' D2 F D F' D B2 F (27)

Next: F R2 D2 B2 L2 F' L2 B U2 R2 F U R F R D F' R2 F' L' B


----------



## PurpleBanana (Mar 23, 2016)

F R2 D2 B2 L2 F' L2 B U2 R2 F U R F R D F' R2 F' L' B

y2 F L B D' R' F R //CROSS
L' U' L U2 L' U L //F2L 1
U R' U R U y R' U2 R U' R' U R //2
F' U2 F2 R' F' R //3
L' U' L U F' L F L' //4
U2 R U R' F' U' F U R U2 R' //OLL
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U //PLL

NEXT: U2 B2 D2 U2 B' U2 F L2 B' F L U L' U' R' F R' U R D' F


----------



## TheoLyh (Mar 23, 2016)

Scramble : U2 B2 D2 U2 B' U2 F L2 B' F L U L' U' R' F R' U R D' F 


x2 R' D2 R' D2 F' U' F' D L// Cross
L' U2 L U2 L' U L y R U' R' U' y' R' U' R// F2L 1+2
U' L U2 L' U B' U' B// F2L 3 
U2 R U' R' U' F' U F// F2L 4
U F R U R' U F' L' U' L U' L' U2 L// OLL
U R U R' y' R2 u R U' R' U R' u' R2// PLL

Ouch this was one of the annoying scrambles  ...

Next: B F' L2 U' B2 U L R' F' R2 D2 F D2 U' L2 D U L2 B2 L R F' R2 B2 R2 B' F2 D L' R


----------



## JTWong71 (Mar 23, 2016)

Scramble: B F' L2 U' B2 U L R' F' R2 D2 F D2 U' L2 D U L2 B2 L R F' R2 B2 R2 B' F2 D L' R

F U' R' L F L //2x2x2
R' d' F R2 F U' R //Psuedo 2x2x3
F L' U L U' F' R //F2L-1
y F' L' U' L F U' R U R' //ZBLS
U' R U D' R U' R' U2 D R2 U' R U R //ZBLL

Next: R F2 R D2 U2 F2 D2 L2 R B2 D L2 R' F' L2 B' D U' B R2


----------



## TheoLyh (Mar 23, 2016)

scramble: R F2 R D2 U2 F2 D2 L2 R B2 D L2 R' F' L2 B' D U' B R2 

x2// inspection

L' B U R D F D R// cross
y U R' U R L' U2 L U' L' U L2// F2L 1
U L y L' U L // F2L 2
R U' R' F' U' F// F2L 3
y R U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U2 R U' R'// F2L 4
U R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R'// OLL
y' R' U' R y R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2// PLL

Better :-D

Next: D L' D R2 U' L2 B U' R' F2 D L2 D' L2 U2 F2 B2 U' F2 D'


----------



## JTWong71 (Mar 23, 2016)

Scramble: D L' D R2 U' L2 B U' R' F2 D L2 D' L2 U2 F2 B2 U' F2 D'

z2 //Inspection
U' R2 D2 R' L D2 //XXCross
U F R' U2 L F M F' u' //F2L-1
l' F' R F D R D' F D' F' u //ZBLS
F2 R D R' F R F2 R' F R F D' R' F' //ZBLL

Next: D' B' U2 B' D' R D2 L2 B' L U L2 D F2 B2 D L2 B2 L2 B2


----------



## PurpleBanana (Mar 23, 2016)

D' B' U2 B' D' R D2 L2 B' L U L2 D F2 B2 D L2 B2 L2 B2

L' U' F' L2 D B' D //CROSS
U' L' U' L R' U' R //F2L 1
L' U' L //2
U2 L U' L' F R' F' R //3
U2 L U' L' U f' L f //4
U r' U2 R U R' U r //OLL
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U2 //PLL

56 moves, rotationless

NEXT D2 B' L2 R2 U2 B2 F' L2 B' U2 F2 L D2 L U' F2 L' U2 B L B2


----------



## JTWong71 (Mar 23, 2016)

Scramble: D2 B' L2 R2 U2 B2 F' L2 B' U2 F2 L D2 L U' F2 L' U2 B L B2

y //Inspection
R F' R2 D2 F D R F2 //Psuedo 2x2x3
U2 L2 U' L //Block
U' f' L2 f y' F L' U' L U F M F' L F' //L3C
D2 M D L D M' D' L' D //L4E

Next: U B2 L2 F' D2 U2 B D2 F2 R2 U' F R D L F' D2 B U


----------



## Attila (Mar 24, 2016)

JTWong71 said:


> Next: U B2 L2 F' D2 U2 B D2 F2 R2 U' F R D L F' D2 B U





On inverse:

(B' F2 U' L' F) orient corners,
(U' F2 D' F B) permute corners,
(L2 R' U R L' B') orient edges,
(L2 B' L2 R2 F R' B2 L R' D2 R ) LSE.




next: L2 R2 D' B2 R2 D F2 L2 F2 D' U' R' F' L' B' L2 U F R' F2 R2


----------



## datsadsong (Mar 26, 2016)

Scramble: L2 R2 D' B2 R2 D F2 L2 F2 D' U' R' F' L' B' L2 U F R' F2 R2 (Scramble with White on top green facing me)

Started with Yellow on top, Orange facing towards me

Cross: F' D R' L B' D2

F2l 1: U L' U L y' U L U L'
F2l 2: L' U' L U2 R U R'
F2l 3: R' U R U2 R' U2 R U' R' U R
F2l 4: y' R' D' R U' R' D R U R U R'

OLL: U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R'

PLL: U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'

AUF: U2

Next: D F2 U' R2 D F2 R2 F2 U2 R2 L' D2 R F2 U' F' U2 B2 U' B'


----------



## PurpleBanana (Mar 27, 2016)

D F2 U' R2 D F2 R2 F2 U2 R2 L' D2 R F2 U' F' U2 B2 U' B'

y2 B2 R2 D R D F R' F' D //CROSS
U' L U L' //F2L 1
U R' U R L' U L //2
U' R' U2 R F' U' F //3
U' y R U' R' U R U R' //4
R U R' U R U2 R' //OLL
R' U L' U2 R U' L R' U L' U2 R U' L U' //PLL

53 HTM

NEXT F2 D2 L F' R2 D2 R B D B' U2 F' R2 B2 U2 B' U2 R2 B2 U2


----------



## Cale S (Mar 27, 2016)

PurpleBanana said:


> NEXT F2 D2 L F' R2 D2 R B D B' U2 F' R2 B2 U2 B' U2 R2 B2 U2



(L' R' B) // EO-line
B2 U2 B2 U2 L2 // 2x2x2
(U R U' R' U2 R) // F2L - 1
B (B D B D') // 2e2c

B2 U2 B2 U2 L2 B D B' D' @ B' R' U2 R U R' U' B' R L
@ = D2 B D2 B D2 B2 D2 B

B2 U2 B2 U2 L2 B D B' D B D2 B D2 B2 D2 R' U2 R U R' % U' B' R L
% = [R U2 R', D2]

Final solution: B2 U2 B2 U2 L2 B D B' D B D2 B D2 B2 D2 R' U2 R U' R' D2 R U2 R' D2 U' B' R L
29 moves


Next: L2 U2 B2 U2 F' R2 B2 F' R2 D2 L' F' D B' R U2 F D2 B2 R U


----------



## Attila (Mar 27, 2016)

Cale S said:


> Next: L2 U2 B2 U2 F' R2 B2 F' R2 D2 L' F' D B' R U2 F D2 B2 R U





No time limit:

B' D' F2 D' R B2 R' orient corners and 3 edges,
( L2 R2) 2 more edges,
B' L2 U L R' F' L2 1 more edge,
D U2 L U D' B' D' U' R2 U LSE.





next: B R2 B' U2 B L2 B U2 B F' R2 D R F L D2 R F2 U2


----------



## JTWong71 (Mar 28, 2016)

Scramble: B R2 B' U2 B L2 B U2 B F' R2 D R F L D2 R F2 U2

x' y //Inspection
F U2 L2 F2 D F' R' D2 //2x2x3
R' F' U F //EO + CP
R2 U R U R' U' R U' R U2 R' U' R U R //F2L + OLL
M2 U M' U2 M U M2 U2 //PLL

Next: L2 R2 B' D2 L2 B2 U2 R2 B' D2 L F U2 R' D' B' R D' F' R'


----------



## TheSilverBeluga (Mar 28, 2016)

Scramble: L2 R2 B' D2 L2 B2 U2 R2 B' D2 L F U2 R' D' B' R D' F' R' 

z2 //Inspection
B' L' F' U2 B2 //Cross
U' R U R' //1st pair
U x' U2 R U2 l' //2nd pair
U L2 B L2 B' //3rd pair
U' L' U L U2 L' U L //4th pair
F R U R' U' F' U' R U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' //2-look OLL
U R' U' R y R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 //PLL

Next: B2 U B2 D F2 U' B2 D' B2 F2 R U' L D L' F' L' R2 B' R' F2


----------



## JTWong71 (Mar 30, 2016)

Scramble: B2 U B2 D F2 U' B2 D' B2 F2 R U' L D L' F' L' R2 B' R' F2

y' //Inspection
D' F L2 D2 U F2 L2//First Block
R' r2 U' r U' M U2 r U2//Second Block (Cancelled R and U Moves)
R' U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' U2 R U R' //CMLL + EO Preservation
U2 M U2 M' U' M2 U //LSE

Next: U' F' U' D' B' R F B2 L D2 F U2 F' L2 F2 D2 L2 D2 U'


----------



## PurpleBanana (Apr 4, 2016)

U' F' U' D' B' R F B2 L D2 F U2 F' L2 F2 D2 L2 D2 U'

y' R' F L D B L2 D //CROSS
U y L' U2 L2 F' L' F //F2L 1
U R' U' R U' R U R' U2 R U' R' //2
y R U2 R' U2 R U R' //3
U' R' U R U' y R U' R' //4
y2 R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F' //OLL
y R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' //PLL

NEXT B2 U' B2 R2 U2 B2 D2 U' F2 L2 U2 F R' B2 R B L' D' R F' R'


----------



## JTWong71 (Apr 4, 2016)

Scramble: B2 U' B2 R2 U2 B2 D2 U' F2 L2 U2 F R' B2 R B L' D' R F' R'

x2 y' //Inspection
R' B' L U L2 B F2 L' //2x2x3
F R' F' R U2 R U' z' //F2L-1E
U' R' U' R U' R U R' U' R' U2 F R F' //HKOLL(CP)
y' M2 u' M' u2 M' u' M U2 M //HKEPLL

Next: D2 B2 F' L2 F' D2 B' U2 L2 U2 F U R D B D' L' U2 F U' B


----------



## PurpleBanana (Apr 9, 2016)

D2 B2 F' L2 F' D2 B' U2 L2 U2 F U R D B D' L' U2 F U' B

L' F' D2 L D' L2 U R' F R //CROSS
R' U2 R2 U R' //F2L 1
U' L U2 L' U L U' L' //2
L' U' L U2 L' U L //3
U R' U2 R U R' U' R //4
U F U R U' R' U R U' R' F' //OLL
U' R2 u' r u' R U R' u R2 B U' B' //PLL

Rotationless solve, yay

NEXT D B2 D F2 D F2 R2 U2 B2 U L2 B' R U' R2 F' R2 U' B2 L2 U2


----------



## JTWong71 (Apr 9, 2016)

Scramble: 
D B2 D F2 D F2 R2 U2 B2 U L2 B' R U' R2 F' R2 U' B2 L2 U2

x' y2 //Inspection
B2 R2 U L D' //XCross
F U' F' U R U' L' U' L U R' //F2L-2 + Multislot Setup
U2 R' B U' B' //F2L-3 + F2L-Setup
R' U' R F U R' U' F' U' //F2L + LL-Influence

Next: B' D2 F2 L2 D2 B' R2 U2 B D2 L2 U' L' U B' R D F U2 R F2


----------



## Attila (Apr 10, 2016)

JTWong71 said:


> Next: B' D2 F2 L2 D2 B' R2 U2 B D2 L2 U' L' U B' R D F U2 R F2


L' D2 B' D2 B' L F' orient corners,
D' B2 U2 B L R' U' orient edges,
B' U' R2 L2 D L2 F2 LSE.



next: F D2 B2 U2 B' U2 F D2 L2 U2 R2 D R' F2 U L' D U' L2 B L


----------



## porkynator (Apr 10, 2016)

Attila said:


> L' D2 B' D2 B' L F' orient corners,
> D' B2 U2 B L R' U' orient edges,
> B' U' R2 L2 D L2 F2 LSE.
> 
> next: F D2 B2 U2 B' U2 F D2 L2 U2 R2 D R' F2 U L' D U' L2 B L


It's nice to see how your solving style has evolved. This solve is very different from your older ones (3-4 years ago).
I'm trying to emulate you, but my result is not great.

B' R' D F2 D B' D' R B U' D2 B' F R2 L2 F' B L U' R L' B L' B' D' B' R B2 F2 L' B L' B U2 B2 R2 F2 B2

B' R' D F2 D //Orient Corners
B' D' @ U //Orient some edges
At this point I use the @ insertion to orient the remaining edges and fix centres.
Then I insert + to fix opposite edges (now the cube can be solved only with double turns)
B2 U2 L2 U2 D2
The last insertion is * to swap the last 4 edges.

@ = (R B U * L U') M (U L' U' B' + R')
+ = U' R E2 R' U
* = E2 S E2 S

Next scramble: U' F2 L2 B2 R2 U' B2 R2 D2 F2 D R D' L B R2 F L' B' R' F2


----------



## Attila (Apr 11, 2016)

porkynator said:


> It's nice to see how your solving style has evolved. This solve is very different from your older ones (3-4 years ago).
> I'm trying to emulate you, but my result is not great.


Thanks 
read my PM pls.


----------



## PurpleBanana (Apr 11, 2016)

U' F2 L2 B2 R2 U' B2 R2 D2 F2 D R D' L B R2 F L' B' R' F2

y' B R F' L' D F' D F' D' //CROSS
L' U L y' L U L' //F2L 1
U' L' U2 L U2 L' U' L //2
R' U' R U2 R' U R //3
R U R' U R U R2 F R F' //4
y' r U' r' U' r U r' F' U F //OLL
U R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 //PLL

NEXT F2 L' F2 L' F2 L2 B2 D2 L B2 R B' D B D2 L2 R' D F D'


----------



## mjm (Apr 15, 2016)

z' // inspection
R F' U' R2 D2 R' D' // cross
U2' R' U' R // 1st pair
L U' L2 U L // 2nd pair
L U2 L' R U R' U L U L' // 3rd pair
R U R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U2' r U R' U R U2 r' // OLL
U2 R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 L R U // PLL

EDIT: Cale just let me know that I can insert the 3rd and 4th pairs with (L R U R' L') instead of what I did: (L U L' / R U R' U R U' R')

Next: L' U2 R U2 B2 D2 R D2 F2 R' F2 U L2 F D' B D2 F2 D2 F2 R


----------



## irontwig (Apr 16, 2016)

Kinda CF, so can I be as cool as Attila? Actually the "Stuff" step was me attempting to do some domino, but that didn't work out. IF does a way better job, getting 21 with my skeleton, but as we know edges are tricky bastards.

R L U2 D2 R2 U2 D L D B' D L2 D F2 L2 R2 B2 L2 R2 D' L2 F' L2 U' (24)

R [Some EO]

Switch:
U L2 F D' B [Stuff]

Switch back:
L U2 D2 R2 U2 D L D [L4E]
B' D.F' L2 U' [Premoves]

.=L2 D F2 L2 R2 B2 L2 R2 D' L2

Next: B2 U2 L2 B2 D2 R2 F U2 F D2 B2 R F' U2 R2 U L D U2 B U'


----------



## Attila (Apr 17, 2016)

irontwig said:


> Kinda CF, so can I be as cool as Attila? Actually the "Stuff" step was me attempting to do some domino, but that didn't work out. IF does a way better job, getting 21 with my skeleton, but as we know edges are tricky bastards.
> 
> R L U2 D2 R2 U2 D L D B' D L2 D F2 L2 R2 B2 L2 R2 D' L2 F' L2 U' (24)
> 
> ...


I'am happy, when I see any CF attemts.
Your solution so good, and I found a few ways, which doesn't necessitate using edges-insertion.


Spoiler



(U L2 F D' B) using your start on inverse,
B' L B' all corners -1 move, seems obvious continuation,
(R2 D2) FR-BR edges swap,
U2 R' F R L' U' R L2 U2 L2 B2 LSE.
Final solution: B' L B' U2 R' F R L' U' R L2 U2 L2 B2 D2 R2 B' D F' L2 U' 21 moves

Another solution:
(U L2 F D' B) your start,
(D2 R2 L2 U L' U') at first sight could have been (D' L' D), but this a slighty harder LSE case,
(L2 -D2 R' L' F2 L2-) L3E,
(-L2 F2 L R D'- L' D R L' F' L F R2 F2 L2) finish with cancellation.
Final solution: L2 F2 R2 F' L' F L R' D' L D' L2 U L U' L2 R2 D2 B' D F' L2 U' 23 moves.


----------



## JTWong71 (Apr 21, 2016)

Scramble: B2 U2 L2 B2 D2 R2 F U2 F D2 B2 R F' U2 R2 U L D U2 B U'

L U L F' R' u //2x2x2
y U R U2 R' U2 F' //Pair and E-Slice Orientation
R D M F R' F' U M' D' //2x2x2 + Pair
U2 L F R' F2 R2 L' U R' //F2L-1E + Edge Orientation
L' U2 F R' F' R U2 L F' U2 F' //COLL + L/R Edges (50% Skip)
41 STM, Testing different methods
Edit: Actually 1/3 Chance of skipping

Next: U' F2 U' R2 U R2 U' B2 D' F2 R2 L B D R' F2 R2 D' L' F U


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Apr 23, 2016)

Scramble: U' F2 U' R2 U R2 U' B2 D' F2 R2 L B D R' F2 R2 D' L' F U

I use FreeFOP, sometimes I throw in WV if the case is good.

L U2 F2 //Arrow (3/4 Cross)
L' U L U L' U' L U2 F' L F L' //First Pair+Setup For Next Pair
y' L' U2 L y2 //Second Pair
U2 R U R' U' F R' F' R y'//Third Pair
M U M' R U R' U2 R U2 R' U2 //Setup For EZ WV
L' U2 R U R' U2 L //WV
U2 M U M' U' M U2 M' //EO
F2 U M' U2 M U F2 U2 //My Strange U Perm

61 STM, not very efficient (still learning techniques and stuff) but very finger-trick friendly.
Visual: https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=U-_F2...EO
F2_U_M-_U2_M_U_F2_U2_//My_Strange_U_Perm


Next one: R' B' D' F2 R2 F R2 L2 U2 B2 R F' B2 U L2 B F' D2 L F' R L' B R2 F2


----------



## JTWong71 (Apr 23, 2016)

Scramble: R' B' D' F2 R2 F R2 L2 U2 B2 R F' B2 U L2 B F' D2 L F' R L' B R2 F2

R L U B R2 B2 F' u F2 //2x2x3
R2 U R' f' U2 f //EO + CP
U' R U2 R U2 R2 U2 R U' R U2 R U2 R' //2GLL + F2L-4
29 STM, Petrus method with CP at the EO Step, and with an easy F2L Block

Next: L2 B2 F2 D2 R2 D' L2 B2 R2 B2 R2 B' D' B' R' D' U' F' L2 D2 F2


----------



## porkynator (Apr 26, 2016)

JTWong71 said:


> Next: L2 B2 F2 D2 R2 D' L2 B2 R2 B2 R2 B' D' B' R' D' U' F' L2 D2 F2



F' U D' R D2 F' D F //Orient corners and many edges (8/8)
R' D' R' D U' B D B' //Orient all edges (8/16)
U2 B2 D R2 U' R2 F2 //Domino solve, first part (7/23)
D B2 D' R2 F2 D' L2 D F2 R2 U //Finish (11/34)

Next scramble: U2 B2 R2 U B2 L2 F2 R2 U F2 L U' B' U' B' R2 B2 F D R2 D


----------



## G2013 (Apr 26, 2016)

porkynator said:


> Next scramble: U2 B2 R2 U B2 L2 F2 R2 U F2 L U' B' U' B' R2 B2 F D R2 D



y' F R U' R z2 y L F' L' D' //Cross wtf
L' U L U2 L U L' //1st pair
R' U' R [U y] L U L' //2nd pair
y' R' U2 R U' R' U [R //3rd pair
R] U' R' U R U R' //4th pair
U2' f R U R' U' f' U F R U R' U' F' //OLL
U R U R' [U' D] R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 U D' //PLL

66 moves (the [R R] was a quite obvious cancellation for me so I wrote both moves together), 5 rotations

Next scramble: D' R2 D' F' B2 R2 B U B U L' F2 U' R2 F2 L2 B2 U' R2 B2 U2


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 26, 2016)

G2013 said:


> Next scramble: D' R2 D' F' B2 R2 B U B U L' F2 U' R2 F2 L2 B2 U' R2 B2 U2


It's been a while:
U R L F U2 F
U L U L'
r' F r U2 y R U R'
U r' F' r2 B r'
y' R U' R' U R U' R'
R2 D' R U' R' D R U' R U R' U R U'
Nothing very exciting, a pretty easy scramble. I might have done a different cross + 1 in a normal solve, but I liked this
Next scramble: R2 F2 D2 U2 F L2 B D2 F U2 B' D' R' U2 F' R2 U L F' R F


----------



## Daniel Lin (Apr 27, 2016)

Bindedsa said:


> Next scramble: R2 F2 D2 U2 F L2 B D2 F U2 B' D' R' U2 F' R2 U L F' R F



R F L' D F' B' // bad cross 
U' R U R' U2 F' L F L'//bad 1st pair
U' R' U' R U y R' U' R//2nd
R U2 R' U2 R U' R'//3rd
L' U' L L F' L' F//4th
R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U2 R' U2 R U//zbll
50 htm

next: L' D2 B2 L2 D2 F2 U2 R D2 U2 L B' R' D2 R' U' L D B U2 R


----------



## Attila (Apr 27, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> next: L' D2 B2 L2 D2 F2 U2 R D2 U2 L B' R' D2 R' U' L D B U2 R




U' L2 B F R U' F D' U F' R2 U2 R U D' F' D R' U D' F2 U D' L' U L2 D' F2 B2 U' F2

U' L2 B F R U' F D' U F' orient corners and 4 edges,
(F2 U F2 B2) 2 more edges,
R2 U2 R U D' F' D R' U D' F2 U D' L' U L2 D' LSE.



next: D2 B' U2 B' L2 U2 F U2 L2 D2 F D' F2 R U' F2 L D' R2 D F'


----------



## G2013 (Apr 27, 2016)

Attila said:


> next: D2 B' U2 B' L2 U2 F U2 L2 D2 F D' F2 R U' F2 L D' R2 D F'



your solution doesn't work for me :/ maybe you mis-wrote a move
EDIT: I get it, the 2nd step was done on the inverse scramble

F' B' R' U B U2 L' x2' //Cross
R' U' R y U2 R' U' R //1st pair
L' U L U2 L U L' //2nd pair
U L' U2 L U L' U' L //3rd pair
y' R' U R //4th pair
U2 R U R' U R U2 R' //AUF+Sune
U' R2 U R' [U' y] (R U R' U')2 R U R' y' R U' R2' //Worst PLL alg maybe, or worst execution of an alg

60 moves if I counted correctly, 5 rotations
my solves are super inefficient, I must check that out...


----------



## Daniel Lin (Apr 28, 2016)

G2013 said:


> U' R2 U R' [U' y] (R U R' U')2 R U R' y' R U' R2'


[U' R2 U R' U' y F':F triplesexy F']
or you could do [z R U2 R2:F triplesexy F']

what scramble is next?


----------



## G2013 (Apr 28, 2016)

woops, let it be D2 L' B R2 F2 L' R2 F2 L' F L2 R B2 L' B' D2 R' F R2 D'


----------



## Tommy Kiprillis (May 7, 2016)

G2013 said:


> woops, let it be D2 L' B R2 F2 L' R2 F2 L' F L2 R B2 L' B' D2 R' F R2 D'



D R2 F' Rw' U Rw D2 [Cross]
U L' U' L [F2L#1]
U L U L' U2 R' U' R [F2L#2]
R' F' R U R U' R' F [F2L#3]
Dw L' U L F' Rw U Rw' [F2L#4]
U2 Lw' U' L U' L F' L' F Rw' F2 R [OLL] (i need a better OLL alg for this pls halp)
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U' [PLL]


----------



## JTWong71 (May 7, 2016)

Tommy Kiprillis said:


> U2 Lw' U' L U' L F' L' F Rw' F2 R [OLL] (i need a better OLL alg for this pls halp)



I do:
M (L' U' L U' L' U2 L) U' M'...
Simplified for easier memorization:
M (Lefty Sune) U' M'

Random Scramble: U L R D2 L' B2 D2 R U2 F D R D' L R2 F U2
x //Inspection
r U2 F' U L D' //XCross
U' F R U2 R2 U' F' U' R //Multislot F2L-2/3
U R U2 //F2L-4 (Cancelled Moves)
R' U' l' U l F' //OLL(CP)
M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 U //EPLL
32 STM

Next Scramble: R' U' B2 D2 U' F2 D2 U' R2 B2 R B' D U R' D2 F2 D2 F2


----------



## JTWong71 (May 13, 2016)

Scramble: R' U' B2 D2 U' F2 D2 U' R2 B2 R B' D U R' D2 F2 D2 F2

z //Inspection
R2 B2 D2 //First Block
U R2 U2 R U2 r U' R' U2 r2 //Second Block
U' R U R' U' R' F R F' //CMLL
U' M' U M' U //EO + L/R Edges
M U2 M' U2 //Finish L6E
31 STM, Roux Method

Next Scramble: B R2 B2 R' U2 R2 D2 L B2 F2 R2 D R' U' R U' L2 R D2 B'


----------



## porkynator (May 20, 2016)

JTWong71 said:


> Next Scramble: B R2 B2 R' U2 R2 D2 L B2 F2 R2 D R' U' R U' L2 R D2 B'



For this scramble, I have tried something I have had in my mind for quite a long time.
I have found this solution without using any cube (physical nor simulator).
As I would do in a blind solve, I solved edges and corners separately with commutators.
First, I tracked every edge to see the permutation cycle (and check if there were any flipped). This was easier than I had thought.
I have found this.

(UR BU DR FL LB FR BD DF UF UL)(DL RB)

Now I use commutators to "solve" these cycles. Actually I "copy" these cycle, so I am matching the scramble instead of solving it. No big deal, I just have to invert the final solution to get one for this scramble.
The easiest way would be to just do a blind solve, but I struggled I little bit to save moves, in order to see if I could get under the 80HTM limit for a legal FMC solve.
I could break the first big cycle into 3-cycles in any order, and I choose this one. There are probably better ways to solve edges, but I didn't want to think to much about it.

(A) (UF UL UR) = [F2 U: M', U2] = F2 U R' L F2 R L' U F2
(B) (UF BU DR) = [M', B' R B] = R' L U' R' U R L' B' R B
(C) (UF FL LB) = [L' U L, E] = L' U L U D' B' U' B U' D
(D) (UF FR BD) = [U2: M, U R U'] = U2 R L' B R B' R' L U R' U

Then I solve the 2-2 cycle left.

(E) (UF DF)(DL RB) = [U B U': (L2 F2)3] = U B U' L2 F2 L2 F2 L2 F2 U B' U'

Same thing for corners. One was twisted, so I use a different notation for the permutation.

UBL->BLU
UFL->LFD->DBR->UFR->RFD->LBD->URB->FUL

(1) (UBL UFL LFD) = [U', L D L] = U' L D L' U L D' L'
(2) (URB FUL UBL) = [F R' F', L] = F R' F' L F R F' L'
(3) (UFR RFD LBD) = [R U R', D2] = R U R' D2 R U' R' D2
(4) (DBR UFR URB) = [D: B2, D F2 D'] = D B2 D F2 D' B2 D F2 D2

Now I can use this commutators in any order, as long as the relative order of the pieces of the same kind remains the same (i.e. I cannot use (2) before (1), but I can do either (A) (B) (1), (A) (1) (B), (1) (A) (B)). To cancel more moves, I used this order:

(1) (A) (2) (B) (C) (D) (E) (3) (4)

At this point I checked the solution on my cube and it was extremely satisfactory to see everything going as I expected 
Inverting and cancelling gives the following solution:

D2 F2 D' B2 D F2 D' B2 D R U R' D2 R U' R' U B U' F2
L2 F2 L2 F2 L2 U B' U2 R U' L' R B R' B' L R' U' D' B'
U B D U' L' U' L B' R' B L R' U' R U R F R' F' L'
F R F U' L R' F2 L' R U' F2 L D L' U' L D' L' U

alg.cubing.net

79 HTM, just under the limit 
There are many ways to improve this "method", but I just wanted a success, and I am satisfied with the result.

Next scramble: U L2 U2 L2 D' B2 F2 U' B2 R2 D B' F2 L2 B L D R2 F2 U'


----------



## irontwig (May 20, 2016)

D2 R B' D R2 L' U R' U' L U R D' R D F U' B2 U F' U' B' D U' L U2 L' U D (29)

Just barely sub-30, didn't have time to explore R and U EO.
Almost linear skeleton:
D2 R B' D R2:U D' R D [2x2x3]
U'.B D U' L U2 L' U D [L4C]

.=U F U' B2 U F U' B2
:=L' U R' U' L U R U'

Interesting stuff on the inverse with parity: D2 B' D' B' [EO] L R2 U' L U' R' D R [Blocks]

Next: R2 B L2 U' R2 D L F R' F' U2 D2 F U2 L2 F2 R2 U2 B2


----------



## Lid (May 20, 2016)

irontwig said:


> Next: R2 B L2 U' R2 D L F R' F' U2 D2 F U2 L2 F2 R2 U2 B2


Let's CFOP ...

y2 M D R2 B' u' // X
R U2 R2 U' R // 1st pair
B' U' B U R U R' // 2nd pair
d R U2 R' U' R U R' // 3rd pair
L' U L d' L U L' // 4th pair
M' U' M' U' M' U' M2 U' M' U' M' U' M' U' // LL

next: R2 D' L2 D B2 F2 D L2 U F2 U' B R' D2 F L2 U' B2 R2 F' U'


----------



## JTWong71 (May 21, 2016)

Lid said:


> next: R2 D' L2 D B2 F2 D L2 U F2 U' B R' D2 F L2 U' B2 R2 F' U'


Trying out the Petrus Method...
Reconstruction of 15.16 Second Solve
2.57 TPS

y //Inspection
F' L (U2 D2) L2 //2x2x2 Block
U2 F' U' R2 F' U R2 F' R //2x2x3 Block + EO
y' U R' U2 R U' R' U R' //1x2x2 Block
U' R U R' //F2L
U' R U R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U2 //2GLL 

Next: L B2 L2 B2 F2 L' U2 B2 U2 B2 L2 U B D' R2 F2 L U2 R F' R


----------



## Ksh13 (May 24, 2016)

JTWong71 said:


> Next: L B2 L2 B2 F2 L' U2 B2 U2 B2 L2 U B D' R2 F2 L U2 R F' R



R F R' B2 U L // Cross (6/6)
E L' U' L // 1st Pair (4/10)
d' R U R' // 2nd Pair (4/14)
U' R U R2 x' U' R' U x // 3rd Pair (7/21)
y' R U' R' U R U R' // 4th Pair (7/28)
R' U' R2 D R' U' R D' R2 U2 R // ZBLL (11/39)

39 STM CFOP

Next: B' L2 B R2 U2 F U2 L2 D2 L2 U' R D2 L2 F2 D U' F' D2 F'


----------



## JTWong71 (May 24, 2016)

Ksh13 said:


> Next: B' L2 B R2 U2 F U2 L2 D2 L2 U' R D2 L2 F2 D U' F' D2 F'



y' //Inspection
R U2 B2 U L' //2x2x2 Block
U' F2 U2 R' (U) F (U2) R F //2x2x3 + EO
U2 R U' R U' R2 U' R2 //F2L
U' R U2 R' U' R U' R //ZBLL-1
D' R U2 R' D R U2 R //Finish ZBLL (L3C)
38 STM Petrus

Next: R' U' R U D L' D' R2 F' U' L2 F2 U R2 U2 B2 R2 U' F2


----------



## Attila (May 25, 2016)

JTWong71 said:


> Next: R' U' R U D L' D' R2 F' U' L2 F2 U R2 U2 B2 R2 U' F2



R F' R2 U2 D' B orient corners,
D B' R L' D orient edges,
B2 U2 R2 F U F2 B2 D' domino reduction,
F B D2 F B R2 F'


next: U' L2 U2 B2 D2 B2 L2 U' B2 U' F2 R F' U' F' R B' U2 F' U F'


----------



## JTWong71 (May 29, 2016)

Attila said:


> next: U' L2 U2 B2 D2 B2 L2 U' B2 U' F2 R F' U' F' R B' U2 F' U F'



33 STM
R2 B' U' R F' L2 U R2 //2x2x3 Block
U R U R' //EO + Preserve Pair
d R2 U R' //F2L-1
L U2 R' U' R U2 L' //Winter Variation
U' r' U L' D2 L U' L' D2 L2 //CPLL (L3C)

Next: F2 R2 U2 L2 D' B2 D F2 R2 L D R U2 L D L' B' F R2


----------



## Attila (Jun 1, 2016)

JTWong71 said:


> Next: F2 R2 U2 L2 D' B2 D F2 R2 L D R U2 L D L' B' F R2





D' B2 D U2 L2 D2 L' D L D L2 U' F' D U2 B U F U D' L' U' B' L F2 B' U2 L'

On inverse:
(L U2 B F2 L' B) orient corners and 3 edges,
(U L D U' F') 2 more edges,
(U' B' U2 D2 F) 2 more edges,
(F' D F U L2 D' L' D' L D2 L2 U2 D' B2 D) L5E with 3 cancelled moves.



next: R2 U' F2 D' R2 U R2 F2 D F2 D2 L' F D2 R2 U' R' F2 L U2 B


----------



## Hiroka (Jun 3, 2016)

Scramble : R2 U' F2 D' R2 U R2 F2 D F2 D2 L' F D2 R2 U' R' F2 L U2 B
Method : Fridrich

Inspection : z2 y
Cross : R' B' F L F2 D
F2l 1 : y U2 R U' R2' U R
F2l 2 : R' u' R2 U' R' u U R2 U2' R'
F2l 3 : y U' R' U R U2 y R' U R
F2l 4 : F' U' F
OLL : U2 R' U' R' F R F' U R
PLL : y' R U R' U' D R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 D'
AUF : U


pretty bad xD
I'm sub-25

Next scramble : F2 L2 U2 L2 R2 B' F2 R2 F2 U2 B' U' F L' B2 F2 U L' F L' U


----------



## Shaky Hands (Jun 3, 2016)

Go on then...

Scramble: F2 L2 U2 L2 R2 B' F2 R2 F2 U2 B' U' F L' B2 F2 U L' F L' U
CFOP

z2 // inspection
L' F' L U R2 U B2 // cross
U2 B' U' B // F2L-1
U' R U R' F' U' F U2 F' U F // F2L-2
L' U2 L U R' U' R // F2L-3
F U' F' // F2L-4
y R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' // OLL
U' F2 U M' U2 M U F2 // AUF & my comedy U-perm

Next scramble: L2 F B2 R' L U2 R F U D L' F U' D L D U' L D2 F U D2 F' L2 B2


----------



## JTWong71 (Jun 3, 2016)

Shaky Hands said:


> Next scramble: L2 F B2 R' L U2 R F U D L' F U' D L D U' L D2 F U D2 F' L2 B2



Pretty easy scramble with Petrus, 33 STM Solve, 10.30, 3.2 TPS
r U R' U' F2 //2x2x2 Block
x' D R' U2 D' F' R2 //2x2x3 Block
U' R' //Cancel Into EO
y' R' U R U' R //F2L
L U' R' U L' U' R //COLL(Niklas)
U2 M2 u M u2 M u M2 //EPLL

Next: B' F2 D2 R2 B' L2 F2 R2 F U2 L2 R' U' L2 U F' U2 L' F D2 L


----------



## Shaky Hands (Jun 3, 2016)

JTWong71 said:


> Next: B' F2 D2 R2 B' L2 F2 R2 F U2 L2 R' U' L2 U F' U2 L' F D2 L



x2 // inspection
u2 L' U' B' F' L U B2 // cross
F U F2 U2 F B' U B // 1st & 2nd F2L
U2 R' U R // 3rd F2L
F' U F // 4th F2L
R U R' y R' F R U' R' F' // OLL
U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U2 // R-perm

45 moves with CFOP, managed to preserve some favourable F2L cases.

Here's another: U R2 D' U2 L' B F' D B2 L' R2 B2 U' B L B' D R' B' R' D F U' B2 U


----------



## JTWong71 (Jun 3, 2016)

Shaky Hands said:


> Here's another: U R2 D' U2 L' B F' D B2 L' R2 B2 U' B L B' D R' B' R' D F U' B2 U



Somewhat like CFOP, until the Last Layer, 34 STM Solve anyway.
y2 //Inspection
R' B2 r2 U R' F' L //XCross
D2 L U2 L' u2 //F2L-2
y' R U' R2 U' R2 U' //2-Gen F2L
x' U L' U L U2 R' F' //LLE + 1 Corner
U2 r2 D R2 D' r2 U R2 U //L3C

Next: B R' L D B U F' L' B' R2 U L2 U B2 U R2 D L2 B2 R2 B'


----------



## Shaky Hands (Jun 3, 2016)

JTWong71 said:


> Next: B R' L D B U F' L' B' R2 U L2 U B2 U R2 D L2 B2 R2 B'



PLL skip, 42 moves. Used a longer cross than usual to aid insertions...

x2 // inspection
D' L' B' R B2 U' F L F2 // cross
L' U2 L // 1st F2L
B U2 B' // 2nd F2L
L U2 L' R U R' // 3rd F2L
U L U' L' d2 F' U2 F U2 F' U F // 4th F2L
y F R U' R' U' R U R' F' // OLL

Next: U' R2 L' B' U2 B L2 B R B L U' L F U' D R L D2 L2 U F B2 D2 R


----------



## JTWong71 (Jun 3, 2016)

Shaky Hands said:


> Next: U' R2 L' B' U2 B L2 B R B L U' L F U' D R L D2 L2 U F B2 D2 R



CPLS type thing where both D-Layer Corners are in place, easy 2GLL, 34 STM, somewhat resembling CFOP.
y //Inspection
F2 R2 L F' U2 F2 //XCross
x' R' U F' L U2 L' F2 R F' //F2L-2 + EO
R' U' R2 //F2L-3
U2 R2 D' r U2 r' D R //CPLS
y U2 r' F' r U' r' F2 r //2GLL (Sune)

Next: F2 U D F2 L F B' L U2 L R2 U2 B' R2 F B D2 L2 D2


----------



## Shaky Hands (Jun 4, 2016)

JTWong71 said:


> Next: F2 U D F2 L F B' L U2 L R2 U2 B' R2 F B D2 L2 D2



I tend to be happy with anything below 50 turns for CFOP, so here's my final one for now... 49 turns with an easy cross:

z2 // inspection
F U2 R2 L D' // cross
F U' F' R U R' // 1st F2L
B U' B' // 2nd F2L
L U' L' U2 L' U L // 3rd F2L
U2 L U' L' d L' U' L // 4th F2L
y F U R U' R' U R U' R' F' // OLL
y' R' F R' B2 R F' R' B2 R2 U // A-perm & AUF

Next: D L D B2 D U2 B R' D' U' L2 F U D B' L2 U L' U' F R F2 L' U2 D2


----------



## JTWong71 (Jun 4, 2016)

Shaky Hands said:


> Next: D L D B2 D U2 B R' D' U' L2 F U D B' L2 U L' U' F R F2 L' U2 D2



Just Petrus with a random already built block after the 2x2x3 extension, 37 STM.
x2 //Inspection
U D2 L' u' L //2x2x2 Block
U2 R U R2 //2x2x3 Block
F' R U2 R' //EO
y' R' U' R' U //Pseudo F2L
z' U R' U2 R F U' R' U' R U F' //COLL
U2 M2 U M2 U2 M2 U //EPLL
r' R2 //Restore

Next: L' D2 L B2 L' B2 R U2 R' B2 L' D' F' D' U B' L2 F L R2 B2


----------



## Shaky Hands (Jun 4, 2016)

JTWong71 said:


> Next: L' D2 L B2 L' B2 R U2 R' B2 L' D' F' D' U B' L2 F L R2 B2



Found an x-cross on red. Wouldn't have found this during a speedsolve. 49 turns.

z' // inspection
B U2 D' L B2 L B R2 // x-cross
x2 U B' U' B // 2nd F2L
U' B U2 B' U F' U2 F // 3rd F2L
B U B' U' R' U' R // 4th F2L
f R U R' U' f' y F R U R' U' F' // easy dot case OLL
y2 R' F R' B2 R F' R' B2 R2 U // A-perm

Next: L D R2 B2 L U2 L' B2 R' L2 U R2 D2 L2 D L F' B L' F2 U' L2 D' R' D'


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Shaky Hands said:


> Next: L D R2 B2 L U2 L' B2 R' L2 U R2 D2 L2 D L F' B L' F2 U' L2 D' R' D'


z' D' U2 R' F D' R' D'//cross
R U' R'//F2L1
y' R U R' U' L' U L//F2L2
F R' F' R//F2L3
U' L U' L' y' L' U2 L//F2L4
R' F R U R' U' F' U R//OLL
M2 U M U2 M' U M2//PLL

EDIT: something more FMCesque
U' B' D F L D2 U2 L2 B2//2x2x3
z2 L R' F' R L2 U' L U' L' B' U B L U2//last 3 corners
IF: U' B' D F [@1] L D2 U2 L2 B2 R L' F' L R2 D' R D' R' B' D B R D2
Insert at @1: D' R' D L D' R D L'
Fewest moves: 28. 3 moves cancelled
The final solution: U' B' D F D' R' D L D' R D' U2 L2 B2 R L' F' L R2 D' R D' R' B' D B R D2


next B' U2 D F R L2 F' U' L' U F2 U' B2 U' R2 D2 F2 L2 D2 F2


----------



## JTWong71 (Jun 4, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> next B' U2 D F R L2 F' U' L' U F2 U' B2 U' R2 D2 F2 L2 D2 F2



Lucky CP Skip, 29 STM
x2 //Inspection
B2 U R' D L R D' L2 //2x2x3 Block
R U R2 F' R U2 //EO + Block (F2L-1)
y' R U R' U R2 U R2 U2 R2 U R' U2 R2 U R2 //2-Gen LL + Pair

Next: R' U2 R' F2 R D2 F2 U2 L' U2 R' D B' U2 L' U' B' L2 F' U2 B2


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 4, 2016)

JTWong71 said:


> Next: R' U2 R' F2 R D2 F2 U2 L' U2 R' D B' U2 L' U' B' L2 F' U2 B2


B' F D' L U' R2 U2 R//XXcross
U L U' L' U' L U2 L2 U L F U2 F'//F2L
L' U' L U' L' U2 L F' L' U' L U F//OLL
U' x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R B2//PLL

next L2 D' R2 F2 U R2 U' L2 D2 R2 U2 L' D' R2 F U F L2


----------



## Lid (Jun 4, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> next L2 D' R2 F2 U R2 U' L2 D2 R2 U2 L' D' R2 F U F L2



x y L' F' U2 B L2 // 2x2x2
y U R U' F2 R2 F U2 R // F2L-1
y' R U R' U2 R U' [R'] // last slot
x' [R] U R' D R U' R' D' // L3C (COLL)
= 26 htm

next: L2 D F2 L2 F2 R2 D2 L2 U B2 L' B F' L' U' F2 D' R F U2


----------



## Shaky Hands (Jun 5, 2016)

Lid said:


> next: L2 D F2 L2 F2 R2 D2 L2 U B2 L' B F' L' U' F2 D' R F U2



CFOP in 47 moves.

y // inspection
F' D U F2 R U2 R' L U B' U' L2 B2 U' B // double X-cross (kind of)
U2 R2 U2 R U R' U R2 // 3rd F2L
F U F' // 4th F2L
r' U2 R U R' U r // square OLL
y R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U2 // R-perm + AUF

Next: R D2 F' L U2 F' U D' L U' D' B' R U B2 L' F' B2 D2 R2 L U' F2 B2 R2


----------



## JTWong71 (Jun 6, 2016)

Shaky Hands said:


> Next: R D2 F' L U2 F' U D' L U' D' B' R U B2 L' F' B2 D2 R2 L U' F2 B2 R2



y2 //Inspection
R2 L' d' L2 //2x2x2 Block
R' U R' U' F R' F2 R2 //2x2x3 + EO
y' R' U' R' U' R' U2 R' U R2 U //AB3C
x U2 r' F R2 F' r U R2 U //L3C

Next: D' B' L D L B2 U' R2 F U2 B2 R' U2 R U2 L2 F2 D2 R2 L'


----------



## Shaky Hands (Jun 6, 2016)

JTWong71 said:


> Next: D' B' L D L B2 U' R2 F U2 B2 R' U2 R U2 L2 F2 D2 R2 L'



CFOP in 46 moves...

D' U' B2 U' R' F2 U' F' // X-cross
R U' R2 U' R2 U R' L U' L' // 2nd & 3rd pairs
R U R' U R U R' // 4th pair
y' R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' F' // ugly OLL
y2 R' F R' B2 R F' R' B2 R2 U // A-perm & AUF 

Next: B2 L' B' U R L2 D2 L2 U' B F' R' L D B2 U' L' F2 R2 U2 R U2 D2 B' F


----------



## xyzzy (Jun 6, 2016)

Shaky Hands said:


> Next: B2 L' B' U R L2 D2 L2 U' B F' R' L D B2 U' L' F2 R2 U2 R U2 D2 B' F



Sort-of-linear FMC in 30 moves.

F L2 R B // EO
L' D' F2 L F2 // 2x2x2
U' L U L B2 // 2x2x3
U L U2 L2 U2 L (U' B') // pseudo-F2L
(B U) U B D F' L2 F D' B2 // ZBLL
U B // adjust

Next: B2 L2 D2 R2 D2 F2 L R2 U2 R U' R' B' F2 U2 L' D' L' F' U2 F


----------



## Shaky Hands (Jun 6, 2016)

xyzzy said:


> Next: B2 L2 D2 R2 D2 F2 L R2 U2 R U' R' B' F2 U2 L' D' L' F' U2 F



CFOP in 46:

x2 // inspection
B R B' U' B' L2 R' F R2 U' R2 U2 R L' U L B' U2 B // cross & 1st-3rd pairs
U' y R U' R' U d R' U2 R U' R' U2 R // 4th pair & anti-Sune
y' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U // J-perm

Next: U R' B2 L' R2 B2 U F' R B2 F2 L2 F' R L2 D U2 R' U D' B' L' U2 L' R2


----------



## JTWong71 (Jun 6, 2016)

Shaky Hands said:


> Next: U R' B2 L' R2 B2 U F' R B2 F2 L2 F' R L2 D U2 R' U D' B' L' U2 L' R2



Somewhat CFOP in 36 Moves.
x2 y //Inspection
r2 U r2 D2 R2 F' //XCross
R2 U' R B' U' B //F2L-2 + Setup F2L-3
R2 U R2 //F2L-3
d U R F2 R' U2 R' U2 R2 F2 R' U' //CPLS
R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R //2GLL

Next: D F2 L2 U2 B2 L2 D' U' L2 D R2 B D2 L R2 F' U B F' D2 R


----------



## OLLiver (Jun 6, 2016)

x2//inspection
cross: D' R' B2 U L2
R U2 R' Y U' L U' L' 
R U R' Y U' L U' L'
R U2 R' U R U' R'
Y' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U2 R Y ...SOMETHING bad EO
bleh antisune+PLL....Y no ZBLL i know


----------



## Shaky Hands (Jun 6, 2016)

JTWong71 said:


> Next: D F2 L2 U2 B2 L2 D' U' L2 D R2 B D2 L R2 F' U B F' D2 R



CFOP in 48:

z2 // inspection
U L' B R U2 R U' L' F U' L F2 L // double X-cross
U' R U' R' U R U R' // 3rd F2L
y' U2 R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2 // 4th F2L
y' R' F (R U R' U') F' U R // OLL
U y' F2 U L R' F2 L' R U F2 // comedy U-perm

Next: L2 D' U' L2 U' L' B' R' F B' L F' L2 F D L U2 D2 R L' D' B' U B2 D'


----------



## JTWong71 (Jun 6, 2016)

Shaky Hands said:


> Next: L2 D' U' L2 U' L' B' R' F B' L F' L2 F D L U2 D2 R L' D' B' U B2 D'



z' //Inspection
U R' F U' F2 R' //XCross
r' F' r U' r' F r //F2L-2
y R' U R B R U2 R' B' //Multislot
F' U' r' F r F //EO + CP
R' U' R U R2 U2 R U' R U2 R' U2 R' U' R2 U2 //2GLL

Next: F2 L' B2 D2 B2 R' D2 L2 R B2 D2 B D' L' U' L' F' R' B2 D R


----------



## porkynator (Jun 21, 2016)

> Next: F2 L' B2 D2 B2 R' D2 L2 R B2 D2 B D' L' U' L' F' R' B2 D R


D' L' U' L2 U F //2 squares and 2 pairs (6/6)
B2 U R' B //3x2x1 + 2x2x2 (4/10)
U' L U F L F L' //F2L-1 + EO + pair (7/17)
U' L' U L U2 //pseudo F2L (5/22)
D2 R' U B2 U' R D L2 D L U2 //finish (11/33)

Next scramble: U2 L D2 L U' D2 B U B2 U2 L B2 U2 L2 D2 R' U2 R' U2


----------



## Lid (Jun 21, 2016)

porkynator said:


> Next scramble: U2 L D2 L U' D2 B U B2 U2 L B2 U2 L2 D2 R' U2 R' U2



R2 D2 r' // green cross
L U L' U' L U L' // 1
U L U' L d' L U L' // 2
U' R' F2 R F2 // 3
R U2 R' d R' U' R // 4
r U' r2' U r2 U r2' U' r // OLL(CP)
R' U' R U' R U R U' R' U R U R2 U' R' U // PLL (Z-perm)

Next: B' D F' R U' B' R F U' D2 F2 R B2 R' D2 F2 U2 R' B2 R2


----------



## porkynator (Jun 22, 2016)

Lid said:


> Next: B' D F' R U' B' R F U' D2 F2 R B2 R' D2 F2 U2 R' B2 R2



Solution: D2 R U B F D L B' D B2 D' F2 B2 L D' U B' R2 B' R D U' B' L F' U B2 U2 F2 D2 B (31)

D2 R U B F D //Orient corners and 4 edges
L B' D B2 D' //Permute corners
F2 B2 R B F' + U' B2 * F' //More edges
L B2 L2 F2 R2 B //All but 4 edges and 4 centres
* = D' B M B' D //Last 4 edges
+ = S' E' S E //Last 4 centres (free insertion!)

Next scramble: U L' B U' R F' D2 B' L' D B2 L2 F2 L2 U2 R2 F L2 B' R2 B2


----------



## JTWong71 (Jun 23, 2016)

porkynator said:


> Next scramble: U L' B U' R F' D2 B' L' D B2 L2 F2 L2 U2 R2 F L2 B' R2 B2



y2 //Inspection
U' F2 D L2 F' D B' L //EOLine+1 (XCross - Lucky)
D2 R' U2 R D2 //2x2x3 Block + Setup
R U' R2 //F2L-1
U' R U2 R' U' R //Cancel into TSLE
d' R2 D' r2 D' r2 D' r2 D U r2 D R2 U //TTLL

Next: B L2 F' D2 L2 U2 B R2 D2 F2 U2 L' D B F D L' D F' R D'


----------



## Attila (Jun 23, 2016)

JTWong71 said:


> Next: B L2 F' D2 L2 U2 B R2 D2 F2 U2 L' D B F D L' D F' R D'


(B' U' L B') orient corners and 4 edges,
(D2 L D U' F') 2 more edges,
(U F2 U D L2 U B' U D' R) domino reduction,
(D' R2 L2 D L2 U) finish.



next: R2 F2 L D2 L R2 U2 F2 D2 U2 R' U' R2 D B2 U L B' F2 L


----------



## JTWong71 (Jun 24, 2016)

Attila said:


> next: R2 F2 L D2 L R2 U2 F2 D2 U2 R' U' R2 D B2 U L B' F2 L



z2 //Inspection
M2 u2 F2 u //2x2x2 Block
y U F' U F U R U2 //2x2x3 Block + EO
x R U R' U2 R' U' R2 U R //F2L
U' R' U2 R U R' U R //2GLL

Next: L' D2 R2 B' L2 B' U2 L2 F U2 R2 B' D B R U L U2 B' F' D2


----------



## HirokaZ (Jun 24, 2016)

z2 y // Inspection
L' R' D F R2 D' B //Cross
R' U R U' R' U' R //F2l 1
D' U2 L' U L D //F2l 2
U R U' R' U R U' R' //F2l 3
U L U L' U' L U L' //F2l 4
U' x' R U' R' D R U R' D' F' //ZBLL L

Next: B R2 F2 R2 D2 F2 D' B2 D B2 R2 F2 B L B R2 B F R D'

Look-ahead is hard arghghghghghghghg


----------



## JTWong71 (Jun 24, 2016)

HirokaZ said:


> Next: B R2 F2 R2 D2 F2 D' B2 D B2 R2 F2 B L B R2 B F R D'



28 STM using some sort of variation of CFOP and Blockbuilding.

z y //Inspection
D R' U2 F U' L' E2 //XCross
R' F' U R2 F2 R2 F2 //Pseudo F2L-1
R' r' U' r F' r' U r //F2L + Force Easy OLL
F' r' F' r U F //OLL(CP)
//PLL Skip

Next: U2 R2 B2 D L2 U' F2 D2 U B2 D' L' F' L R' F L B U' R' D


----------



## Attila (Jun 29, 2016)

JTWong71 said:


> Next: U2 R2 B2 D L2 U' F2 D2 U B2 D' L' F' L R' F L B U' R' D




(U' F2 R U2 F' R)
(B U2 B' R' B F' U' )
(F' U2 B')
(L' U2 D2 R F B' D R L' F')


next: R2 U2 F D2 F R2 D2 F U2 B' D' R U R U2 L' R2 F' L2 R' U'


----------



## porkynator (Jun 30, 2016)

Attila said:


> next: R2 U2 F D2 F R2 D2 F U2 B' D' R U R U2 L' R2 F' L2 R' U'



U R L2 D' R D R' F B' R' L U D' R U2 F' U2 F U2 F D2 R2 B' R2 L2 F R2 D2 F2 (29)

U R L2 D' R //Orient corners
D R' D U' * B //Orient edges
L2 U' L2 U L2 //Permute corners
U R2 B2 D' F2 B2 U B2 R2 U2 //Permute edges
* = E M E' M' //Fix centres, 4 moves cancel

Next scramble: B' D2 R2 F' D2 L2 B' R2 F' U2 F2 R D' L B L R2 B2 F L' D2


----------



## HirokaZ (Jul 2, 2016)

Next scramble: B' D2 R2 F' D2 L2 B' R2 F' U2 F2 R D' L B L R2 B2 F L' D2

U' L' F U2 D2 R2 F //X-Cross
y' D2 U R U' R' D2 //F2l 2
R U' R' //F2l 3
y' U2 R' F R F' y' U R' U R U' R' U R //EO+F2l 4
R' U R2 D r' U2 r D' R2 U' R // COLL
y M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 U2 //PLL

NEXT : R' F2 R U2 B2 L F2 D2 L B2 R U R D' B2 L2 D2 F2 U F' R'


----------



## JWinslow23 (Jul 2, 2016)

Scramble: R' F2 R U2 B2 L F2 D2 L B2 R U R D' B2 L2 D2 F2 U F' R'

Solution:
F D B' // 2x2x1
L2 B' L // +2x2x1
R' D' R D U2 // expand to 2x3x1
L U L2 D L R' B2 L' R // almost F2L?
U D2 F D2 F' D' F' R F R' // almost done?
U L' U' R2 U L U' R B R' F2 R B' R' F2 R2// L4C
U' // AUF

Next: R2 B2 D2 F2 R' B2 U2 L2 D2 L R2 U L F' L B' R U' R2 D2 L


----------



## JTWong71 (Jul 2, 2016)

JWinslow23 said:


> Next: R2 B2 D2 F2 R' B2 U2 L2 D2 L R2 U L F' L B' R U' R2 D2 L



36 STM
z2 //Inspection
D r U' D l D' //EOLine
U R' u2 R' L' U' R2 u2 //Right Block
r' F2 r U2 L' //F2L-1
U L2 U L' U' L U L' U2 M //LS (AB3C)
U L' U' l' B L B' //L3C

Next: D' F2 D L2 B2 U F2 R2 U2 L2 F R' B2 D' B2 L' R U F2 L


----------



## HirokaZ (Jul 3, 2016)

Scramble : D' F2 D L2 B2 U F2 R2 U2 L2 F R' B2 D' B2 L' R U F2 L

D F' L U' R' F' R F //X-Cross
R' U' R U2 L U L' // F2l 2
U2 y' L U' L' //F2l 3
U2 R U' R' U R U R' //F2l 4
U r U R' U R U2 r' // OLL
R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L U // PLL and AUF

Next Scramble : B2 L2 D B2 U2 R2 B2 D' B2 D' L2 R D' F' R2 D2 F' R' F2 L2 B


----------



## JTWong71 (Jul 3, 2016)

HirokaZ said:


> Next Scramble : B2 L2 D B2 U2 R2 B2 D' B2 D' L2 R D' F' R2 D2 F' R' F2 L2 B



33 STM CFOP
y2 //Inspection
r2 D' B' R U2 F L' //XCross
d' L' U' L2 F' //F2L-2 + Setup
U' L' F //F2L-1 + EO
U' L U' R U L' U2 //AB3C
u' R B2 R' u F D' R2 u r' u' //ZBLL (L3C)

Next: D L2 U' L2 U F2 R2 D F2 D' L2 B' D L' F2 R B F L' R2 D'


----------



## JWinslow23 (Jul 3, 2016)

Scramble: D L2 U' L2 U F2 R2 D F2 D' L2 B' D L' F2 R B F L' R2 D'

Solution:
U L' D' L U' D2 L' U L D2 L' F' D U' L' F' D' F' U' L U F' // F2L-1
B L' D R D L' D R' D' L2 B2 // finish

Next: R' U2 F2 L' R' B2 F2 U2 R' B2 F U F R F L2 D2 L F2 R


----------



## JTWong71 (Jul 3, 2016)

JWinslow23 said:


> Next: R' U2 F2 L' R' B2 F2 U2 R' B2 F U F R F L2 D2 L F2 R



35 STM
F' L' U f //EOLine (Left)
D R U' R' U' R D2 //2x2x2 Block
R U' R' U R D' R //F2L-1
y U R U' R' U2 //Setup WV
R U R2 U2 R2 U R2 U R2 U' R' U2 //Cancel into EPLL

Next: D2 F2 U2 B' U2 F R2 B' D2 U2 B R' B' F L' U F2 L B' F2 R


----------



## JWinslow23 (Jul 5, 2016)

JTWong71 said:


> Next: D2 F2 U2 B' U2 F R2 B' D2 U2 B R' B' F L' U F2 L B' F2 R


45 STM
L' F' D' R2 U2 F D B2 // EOLine
U L' R' U2 L' U2 L' E' F U2 F' E // left side F2L
R U2 R' U2 R U' R' U R2 U R' U' R // right side F2L
B' L F2 R2 D' F D F' R2 F2 L' B // 1LLL

Forgive me, this is my first time trying ZZ for a solve. I could never do this as a speed method.

Now let's see where my usual FMC method takes me:
30 STM
D R2 L' * D2 B' // 2x2x2 block
U2 M F M' // expand 2x2x3
D' F' R' D2 R U' F' U L' F' D // to L5C

Insert at * = R2 B2 L ** U2 L U2 L2 B2 R D2 R D2
Insert at ** = L' B2 L F' L' B2 L F

I suppose I'm not good at ZZ  .

Next: R2 D' L2 R2 B2 U' B2 L2 D2 B2 U' R' B2 D L' B L2 R' D2 R' D'


----------



## JTWong71 (Jul 5, 2016)

JWinslow23 said:


> 45 STM
> L' F' D' R2 U2 F D B2 // EOLine
> U L' R' U2 L' U2 L' E' F U2 F' E // left side F2L
> R U2 R' U2 R U' R' U R2 U R' U' R // right side F2L
> ...


The first try for something is always the hardest, but then it gets easier. If you are going to try ZZ more, then work on blockbuilding with EO Pre-Solved. The thing after that is just your EOLine, and maybe partial color neutrality.



JWinslow23 said:


> Next: R2 D' L2 R2 B2 U' B2 L2 D2 B2 U' R' B2 D L' B L2 R' D2 R' D'



26 STM (Technically 24 STM with the double moves) with ZZ. That was a pretty easy scramble with the free block.
y z2 //Inspection
M2 F L F2 R' U' F' //XEOLine
(R' L) U L2 U' (L' R)//F2L-1
U2 R' U2 //Winter Variation
x U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 B' //CPLL

Next: L2 B D2 B2 L2 F R2 F2 D2 F L2 D' L R F R' B F' U R' B'


----------



## Petro Leum (Jul 5, 2016)

JTWong71 said:


> Next: L2 B D2 B2 L2 F R2 F2 D2 F L2 D' L R F R' B F' U R' B'



x2 y'// Inspection
B' R D' R' F' D2 // EOLine and pair preserved (6/6)
U' L U L' U R2 U2 L U L U L //Left Block (12/18)
R' U R U' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R U' R' //Right Block + Phasing (17/35)
U' F R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' F' //ZZLL (15/50)

8.35 seconds, 5.99 TPS

Next: F L2 U2 B2 U2 B R2 L D' B L2 B F2 R' B L D


----------



## Lazarus Holl (Jul 5, 2016)

Freefop/Roux Hybrid:

R U R2 U F2 U2 B2 U L2 U' F2 L F U R2 D2 L R D' R2 B

Inspection: z2
Semi Cross: L D B U B' R2 D2
Pair 1: Bw U Bw' U2 R U2 R' U2 R U R' U'
Pair 2: U F U F' B' U' B
Pair 3: R' U2 R U' B U B'
Pair 4: U L' U' L
Corners: U2 F R U R' U' F' U' T-Perm U
Edge Cycling: Dw' U' M' U M
Cross: U' M' U2 M
Ub Perm: M2 U M U2 M' U M2


----------



## JTWong71 (Jul 5, 2016)

Petro Leum said:


> Next: F L2 U2 B2 U2 B R2 L D' B L2 B F2 R' B L D



34 STM
M2 D' F2 U2 L2 U F' //XEOline
R2 U2 R U R' U //BR Block
R' U R' //F2L-1
U2 L U2 L2 //Last Slot
U2 L U' R U2 L' U' L U L' U R' L U2 //Cancel into ZBLL

Next: L2 F2 U2 B2 F2 R' U2 B2 D2 B2 R' F U' L U2 L U L B' D F


----------



## SimonV (Jul 5, 2016)

Shaky Hands said:


> CFOP in 46:
> 
> x2 // inspection
> B R B' U' B' L2 R' F R2 U' R2 U2 R L' U L B' U2 B // cross & 1st-3rd pairs
> ...



CFOP
https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=U_R-_..._r-_F_R_F-)_U2_(R-_U_L-_U2_R_U-_R-_U2_R_L)_U-

x2 // inspection
u' B' L2 U F2 // cross
y U' (R U R' U')(R U R' U')(R U R' U') // 1st pair, (y U') is performed in a 'd' like movement.
R U R' L' U L R U' R' R U2 R' y R U' R' // 2nd and 3rd pair
U2 y' R U' R' y L' U2 L U // 4th pair
(F (R U R' U') F') (r U R' U' r' F R F') // OLL (2 look)
U2 (R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L) // PLL (Ja)
U' // AUF


----------



## JWinslow23 (Jul 6, 2016)

Scramble: L2 F2 U2 B2 F2 R' U2 B2 D2 B2 R' F U' L U2 L U L B' D F

Solution: 27 STM
D2 L2 F R' F' B' R D' R S z' // 2x2x3 block
R F' U2 F U2 F' U' F R2 U R' U2 R' F R F' U2 // F2L

Wow, this was actually the shortest and easiest solution I've done for FMC. The blocks basically built themselves (but it took a little fiddling around at the end to get that LL skip lol).

Next: L2 D F2 U B D2 R' U F' B D2 F2 B2 R U2 R2 U2 B2 D2 F2 R'


----------



## JTWong71 (Jul 6, 2016)

JWinslow23 said:


> Next: L2 D F2 U B D2 R' U F' B D2 F2 B2 R U2 R2 U2 B2 D2 F2 R'



37 STM, using Keyhole-Roux
y' x' //Inspection
R2 U F' M' B D B2 //First Block
D R' U2 R D' R U' //Corners
r U r U2 r' U' R' //RF/RB Edges
r2 U M2 U' r2 //Second Block
M' U M' U M' //EO + L/R Edges
U M2 U2 M' U2 M' //M-Perm

Next: U2 F' R2 D2 F' D2 F' D2 L2 R' F2 D2 L2 F U' R' U2 B L'


----------



## porkynator (Jul 7, 2016)

JTWong71 said:


> Next: U2 F' R2 D2 F' D2 F' D2 L2 R' F2 D2 L2 F U' R' U2 B L'



L R' F //2x2x1
D' B' R' L' F //2x2x2
L2 B L' B2 //2x2x3 + EO
F' U2 F //Setup to LL case
B D2 B' D' B D B' D' B D' B' //LL
F' U2 F //Anti-setup
D' B' D L2 //Finish solve

Next scramble: D2 B' R' U2 F2 D F' R' U' D' F' U2 L2 F2 B R2 U2 F U2 L2 B


----------



## Attila (Jul 8, 2016)

porkynator said:


> Next scramble: D2 B' R' U2 F2 D F' R' U' D' F' U2 L2 F2 B R2 U2 F U2 L2 B





R B2 D2 F R2 D U' B' R F R2 D' F' L2 R2 B D' L2 R2 D U R2 F2 23 moves

First, I found a 7-move corner solution on inverse:
( F L' U' F' D2 F2 R')
switch to normal:
R F2 D2 F U L F'
Based on this, I found the following solution:

R B2 D2 F R2 D U' B' R F' all corners and orient all edges,
F2 R2 D' F' L2 R2 B domino reduction,
D' L2 R2 D U R2 F2




next: L U D R' F' L U2 F' L F2 R2 L2 B2 U' B2 R2 F2 U2 R2 L2


----------



## JTWong71 (Jul 8, 2016)

Attila said:


> next: L U D R' F' L U2 F' L F2 R2 L2 B2 U' B2 R2 F2 U2 R2 L2



29 STM
z2 //Inspection
E2 L' F' //EO
U L2 D' R F2 D' //2x2x2 Block + Setup
L2 //2x2x3 Block
D R2 //F2L-1
U R2 U' R' U R U' R D' //F2L + Preserve Block
U' L' U R U' L U R' //ZBLL (L3C)

Next: R B2 R2 U2 B2 U2 L' F2 D2 U2 L F' L R B D' R B D' F2 D2


----------



## S1neWav_ (Jul 13, 2016)

JTWong71 said:


> 29 STM
> z2 //Inspection
> E2 L' F' //EO
> U L2 D' R F2 D' //2x2x2 Block + Setup
> ...


44 HTM With CFOP
z2 //Inspection
L' F' L2 D R' D L //Cross
U' R U R' U R U2 R2 U R //First pair
U2 R U' R' U' L U' L' //Second pair
L' U' L R U R' U2 L' U' L U' L' U L //Third pair
U R U R' U' R U R' // Fourth pair
U F (R U R' U')2 F' //OLL
U y R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R //PLL (F Perm)
I can do all big 4 methods but this is the one I learned first and have practiced with.
Next: Puzzle: 3x3x3
Scramble: R U B L2 F' D' L' D2 B' R' F2 U2 B2 U2 B2 R2 U D2 R2 L2 B2


----------



## Attila (Jul 14, 2016)

GenesiX said:


> Next: Puzzle: 3x3x3
> Scramble: R U B L2 F' D' L' D2 B' R' F2 U2 B2 U2 B2 R2 U D2 R2 L2 B2




L' R' B F L2 R' orient corners,
F L B F' D R2 U L R' F' domino reduction,
R2 B2 R2 U2 B2 U2 B2 U' R2 D2


next: 
L2 B R' U' D' B' D F R' B2 U2 F2 D L2 U' F2 U L2 D' L2


----------



## S1neWav_ (Jul 15, 2016)

Attila said:


> L' R' B F L2 R' orient corners,
> F L B F' D R2 U L R' F' domino reduction,
> R2 B2 R2 U2 B2 U2 B2 U' R2 D2
> 
> ...


What solution do you use? I've never seen anything quite like it before!


----------



## Attila (Jul 15, 2016)

GenesiX said:


> What solution do you use? I've never seen anything quite like it before!




I use corners first method.
Read about it here:
http://fmcsolves.cubing.net/fmc_tutorial_ENG.pdf page 35
about domino reduction: page 34


----------



## porkynator (Jul 20, 2016)

Attila said:


> L2 B R' U' D' B' D F R' B2 U2 F2 D L2 U' F2 U L2 D' L2



z2 y R2 L D B' //EO (4/4)
L' U R2 D2 U' R U D' //F2L-2 -1 move (8/12)
R U L' U L U R //F2L-1 (7/19)
U L' U' L U2 //All but 4 corners (5/25)
L2 U R U' L U R' U'
L2 F R' F' L' F R F' //Last 4 corners (16/41)

Next scramble: R2 D R2 D' R2 U' L2 R2 D F2 U2 F' R F L D' R2 U2 B2 U' B'


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 23, 2016)

porkynator said:


> Next scramble: R2 D R2 D' R2 U' L2 R2 D F2 U2 F' R F L D' R2 U2 B2 U' B'



z x// inspection
D R' F L F'// cross
L' U' L U y' L U L'// F2L #1
U R U' R' L' U L// F2L #2
R' U2 R U2 R' U R// F2L #3
R U2 R' U2 R U' R'// F2L #4
U R' U' F U R U' R' F' R// OLL
U R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 U'// PLL
56 HTM

Next scramble: R' D F2 U R' D B L2 B' U2 R2 D F2 B2 U L2 F2 U' L2 U'


----------



## Cale S (Jul 23, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> Next scramble: R' D F2 U R' D B L2 B' U2 R2 D F2 B2 U L2 F2 U' L2 U'



R' // square
(D R) // roux block
(D2 B2 D' F2) // xxcross 
R' L U' L' R (U2 R' U' R U) // to 5 twisted pieces

R2 L U' L' R U' @ R' U R U2 F2 D B2 D2 R' D'

@ = U' L U2 F U F2 L F L2 U2 // yay

Final solution: R2 L U' L' R U2 L U2 F U F2 L F L2 U2 R' U R U2 F2 D B2 D2 R' D'
25 moves

Next: L' B2 D2 U2 L' B2 U2 B2 R2 B2 R B R' B' R' B' F2 D R' U


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jul 23, 2016)

Cale S said:


> R' // square
> (D R) // roux block
> (D2 B2 D' F2) // xxcross
> R' L U' L' R (U2 R' U' R U) // to 5 twisted pieces
> ...



31 STM

Premove: B
U R' B2 R' B F /2x2x3(6/6)
L D' L F L F U' F' U F' /F2L-1(10/16)
D F' D2 F2 L' F' L /F2L(7/23)
R' D' R D' R' D2 R /LL(7/30)
B' /fix premove(1/31)

Next scramble: L2 U2 B2 D B2 U L2 B2 R2 U F U2 F U2 R D2 B2 F' D' L'


----------



## JTWong71 (Jul 24, 2016)

Rcuber123 said:


> Next scramble: L2 U2 B2 D B2 U L2 B2 R2 U F U2 F U2 R D2 B2 F' D' L'



33 STM
x2 //Inspection
R' U' B' U' F2 L //Double EOLine
U R //BR Block
D2 R U' R' D2 //BL Block
R' U2 R' D2 R' U R D2 R U R2 U R' //Corners
M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2 //EPLL

Next Scramble: L' U' F2 U' F2 D2 R2 B2 D2 L2 U' B L B2 D B R2 F2 D2 U


----------



## Arthur Williams (Jul 27, 2016)

JTWong71 said:


> Next Scramble: L' U' F2 U' F2 D2 R2 B2 D2 L2 U' B L B2 D B R2 F2 D2 U



Method: CFOP
z' R' F R D' B //Cross
U R' U R U2 B' U' B //F2L Pair 1
F U' F' U F U F' //F2L Pair 2
F' L' U2 L F //F2L Pair 3
U B U2 B' U2 B U' B' //F2L Pair 4
U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R //Oll
U' x' R2 U2 R D R' U2 R D' R F2 //PLL

Next Scramble: D2 B' R2 D2 B U2 F' R2 F' R2 D2 U' L' B2 U B U' F' D' L' F


----------



## JTWong71 (Jul 27, 2016)

Arthur Williams said:


> Next Scramble: D2 B' R2 D2 B U2 F' R2 F' R2 D2 U' L' B2 U B U' F' D' L' F



31 STM
y' //Inspection
R' F D R F D B2 D //XEOLine (On Left)
U2 R' U' R2 //2x2x3 Block
F' U2 R D2 r' F2 r D2 R' F U2 //AB3C
r U R' U' r' F R F' //L3C

Next: B2 L' B2 U2 R2 B2 L D2 B2 R' D' B' L F R U R2 U F2 U'


----------



## Attila (Jul 27, 2016)

JTWong71 said:


> Next: B2 L' B2 U2 R2 B2 L D2 B2 R' D' B' L F R U R2 U F2 U'





B2 F' D R' B orient corners and 4 edges,
U D' R' U2 D2 L 2 more edges,
F' U2 D2 B domino reduction,
D B2 R2 D R2 F2 D2 F2 D2 F2 D' 

next: D' F2 D' B2 U' R2 B2 U B2 R2 D F D' R' D' U2 L B' D F R'


----------



## JTWong71 (Jul 27, 2016)

Attila said:


> next: D' F2 D' B2 U' R2 B2 U B2 R2 D F D' R' D' U2 L B' D F R'



34 STM
x //Inspection
r R F2 D2 F //2x2x2 Block
U R D' R2 D B2 //2x2x3 Block
D' r U r' D //EO + Setup
R2 U R' U2 R' U' R2 //F2L + CO
U l2 U R U' l U2 r' U r U2 //PLL

Next: L F2 D2 B2 D' F2 R2 F2 L2 U' F' L2 R' F U2 L' B2 R'


----------



## Attila (Jul 28, 2016)

JTWong71 said:


> Next: L F2 D2 B2 D' F2 R2 F2 L2 U' F' L2 R' F U2 L' B2 R'



B U2 D' R B' L R' D' R D U' B' R' D U' B U B2 D' B2 D' F B' L2 F B D2 


B U2 D' R orient corners and 2 edges,
B' L R' D' 
R D U' B' 
R' D U' B domino reduction,
U B2 D' B2 D @ F2 D2 all but 3 edges,
insert at @ : D2 F B' L2 F' B






next: B2 D2 F2 R2 U' L2 U R2 D L2 B2 R' B L' B' F L' U' L R2 F2


----------



## G2013 (Jul 28, 2016)

Attila said:


> next: B2 D2 F2 R2 U' L2 U R2 D L2 B2 R' B L' B' F L' U' L R2 F2


Attila, I can't get your solve to work, I think you might have mis-written a move

R' F R //2x2x1
F U R //Blocks
U2 R L' B' L //Place edge on DB + Blocks xD
R B L U2 L' U //2x2x1
F2 L B L' F2 //Removed that tiny annoying flipped DL edge
D B D' R' //Many blocks
(B' D R D2 R') //On inverse, paired up 2x2x1
B' //Worst L3C case, solved edges are 2 moves away jic something cancells out
D' F' D B2 D' F D B2 //1st comm
R' U R D R' U' R B //2nd comm cancelling as many moves I could

Final solve: R' F R F U R U2 R L' B' L R B L U2 L' U F2 L B L' F2 D B D' R' B' D' F' D B2 D' F D B2 R' U R D R' U' R B R D2 R' D' B (48 moves)

Idk I tried a weird freestyle technique. Solved in around 7 minutes


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jul 28, 2016)

G2013 said:


> Attila, I can't get your solve to work, I think you might have mis-written a move
> 
> R' F R //2x2x1
> F U R //Blocks
> ...



U forgot to add a scramble


----------



## G2013 (Jul 28, 2016)

Rcuber123 said:


> U forgot to add a scramble



!סליחה
L2 B2 R2 B2 U2 F U2 L2 D2 B' R2 F2 L' F2 D' L' D2 L D' L U2


----------



## JTWong71 (Jul 28, 2016)

G2013 said:


> L2 B2 R2 B2 U2 F U2 L2 D2 B' R2 F2 L' F2 D' L' D2 L D' L U2



26 STM, What a Strange Scramble...

y' //Inspection
F' R F' R //XXCross...
L U' L' //F2L-1...
R U R' //Last Slot...
F R U R' U' R U R2//OLL(EP)
D' R U R' D R U2 F' //L3C

Next: U2 F2 D2 B U2 L2 B R2 B U2 B2 R U L2 U' F2 U2 R F L2


----------



## porkynator (Jul 29, 2016)

JTWong71 said:


> Next: U2 F2 D2 B U2 L2 B R2 B U2 B2 R U L2 U' F2 U2 R F L2


U B' U //EO to U/D (3/3)
B2 F' L //Square (3/6)
F' U2 F' U2 //Another square (4/10)
B' L B //All but 5 corners -1 move (3/13)
L F R' F' L' F R
D' F' U F D F' U //Last 5 corners (7+7/27)

Next scramble: U' B2 U2 R2 U2 R2 F2 L2 U' F2 D' B F2 L2 D L' R' F2 R2 B U2


----------



## JTWong71 (Jul 30, 2016)

porkynator said:


> Next scramble: U' B2 U2 R2 U2 R2 F2 L2 U' F2 D' B F2 L2 D L' R' F2 R2 B U2



35 STM
x //Inspection
r2 D2 r' F2 U R F //XEOLine
R' U' R' U' R2 U2 M F r //F2L-1
U R U' R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 //Speed-Heise
U R D R' U' R D' R2 U2 //L3C

Next: F' B2 D2 F2 D' F2 U' B2 R2 U R2 D B' R U2 L' F2 R F' U2 F'


----------



## Shaky Hands (Aug 31, 2016)

CFOP in 54:

z2 // inspection
L' R2 D2 F' B F' U2 F L2 U' F B U2 B F' // double X-cross
U' R' U2 R L' U2 L U' L' U L // 3rd pair
U R' U' R // 4th pair
y l' U' L U' L' U L U' L' U2 l // OLL
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // easy J-perm

Next: B U2 L U2 F R' F2 U2 L2 B2 R2 U2 B' R D2 U L F2 B D B L' R F' B2


----------



## TheSilverBeluga (Sep 6, 2016)

x2 //inspection (I think it's x2. Rotate so yellow is on top and blue in front?)
F' L D R' D L' //cross
L U L' U L U' L' // F2l-1
U' R' U R U' d' R U R' // F2l-2
y U' L' U L d' R U R' // F2l-3
R' U2 R U' R' U R // F2l-4
U' F U R U' R' F' // 2-look OLL part one (just my luck I'd get one of the ~10 cases I don't know)
R' U2 R U R' U R // 2-look OLL part two
U' x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R // PLL
x' U2 // AUF
62 STM
I stink at rotations. I probably did some of them wrong.
Next scramble: L2 R2 F2 L2 D2 R2 D2 U' B2 F2 U' L' B2 R' B' F' R F D B2


----------



## MovableCubes (Dec 19, 2016)

TheSilverBeluga said:


> L2 R2 F2 L2 D2 R2 D2 U' B2 F2 U' L' B2 R' B' F' R F D B2



x2 y //inspection
F' D R' F2 y' L F' L' D// Cross
U' R' U2 R2 U R'// 1st pair
y2 F' U2 F y U' L' U L// 2nd pair
y' U L' U2 L F U2 F' y' U R U' R'// 3rd pair
y R' U' R U R' U' R// 4th pair
y R' U' R' F R F' U R// OLL
U' R' U' R y R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2// PLL
U'//AUF
61 STM
Next Scramble: B2 R2 B2 F2 D L2 U' R2 U' R2 L F R B2 F' U' L B R' D'


----------



## Ianwubby (Dec 23, 2016)

Method: CFOP w/ 2-look OLL
Scramble: B2 R2 B2 F2 D L2 U' R2 U' R2 L F R B2 F' U' L B R' D'
z2 // inspection
R' B' U' L' D2' B2' U' F' // cross + preserve first pair
U2 R U' R' // first pair
U' L' U L F' L F L' // second pair
y2 U2 L' U L U' L' U' L U2 L' U L // third pair
U R U' R' y' U' R' U2 R U2 R' U R // fourth pair
f R U R' U' f' y2 r U R' U' r' F R F' // 2LOLL
R' U L' U2 R U' L R' U L' U2 R U' L // PLL
U // AUF
73 HTM
Next Scramble: F2 U' R2 B2 F2 D2 U' R2 B2 F2 U' B' R' F' L2 F R2 U2 F2 U


----------



## Oatch (Dec 25, 2016)

Ianwubby said:


> Next Scramble: F2 U' R2 B2 F2 D2 U' R2 B2 F2 U' B' R' F' L2 F R2 U2 F2 U



L F2 B' L2 R2 //Pseudo 2x2x2 [Premove: F] (5)
U F' L' B L2* //2x2x3 (5)
Switch to Inverse
U' R B' R' //F2L-1 (4)
Switch to normal
U B U2 B' //Orient 2 edges (4)
Switch to inverse
U B' R B R' //EO (5)
U' R' U' R //F2L (4)
Switch to normal
R U R' U R U2 R' U' //OLL + EP (8)
Insert at * [U R U', L']

Final solution: L F2 B' L2 R2 U F' L' B L2 U R U' L' U R' U' L U B U2 B' R U R' U R U2 R' U' R' U R U R B' R' B U' R B R' U F
44 HTM
I'm a nub.

Next: L2 B2 U' L2 B2 D2 U' B2 R2 U2 R2 F R2 B L' B D2 F D U F D2


----------



## xyzzy (Dec 25, 2016)

Oatch said:


> L F2 B' L2 R2 //Pseudo 2x2x2 [Premove: F] (5)
> U F' L' B L2* //2x2x3 (5)
> Switch to Inverse
> U' R B' R' //F2L-1 (4)





Spoiler: comments about your solution



Your blockbuilding is good, but 9 moves for EO is kind of bad. You can do edge control before inserting the third slot like this:

L F2 B' L2 R2 // 222 (5/5)
U F' L' B L2 // 223 (5/10)
switch to inverse:
F' U' // adjust
L U L' U' // flip two edges + lucky pair formed
R B' R' // F2L-1 (9/19)

Then if you sledgehammer the pair in, you end up with OLL skip and a U perm, no AUF. Either finish it with a U perm (33 moves) or see if you can insert an edge commutator (probably ~31 moves).





Oatch said:


> L2 B2 U' L2 B2 D2 U' B2 R2 U2 R2 F R2 B L' B D2 F D U F D2



FreeFOP, 49 FTM, 51 ETM.

z' x'
U' L R F U F U2 F U' // accidentally xxcross
x' R' U R U' R' U' R // pair
D U2 R U' R2 F R F' // EO
U2 y L' U L // slot
x' U' R U L' U' R' U r // COLL
(U D') R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 // U perm

Tried to simulate what I'd do if I had perfect lookahead. Was going to do F2L-on-left with white, but switched to F2L-on-bottom with red since pseudo-xxcross happened to be formed and was just an x' rotation away.

Next: B2 L2 F2 R2 B' R2 D2 B' F' R' D L' D' F2 L' B2 D' B' F2


----------



## Oatch (Jan 3, 2017)

xyzzy said:


> Next: B2 L2 F2 R2 B' R2 D2 B' F' R' D L' D' F2 L' B2 D' B' F2



R' F'* U R //2 squares (4)
D B D2 //3rd square (3)
L' U'# L U L2 B L B' //Last Square (8)
L B2 D' B R' //EOF2L-1 (5)
U' B U B U' B' U //AB5C (7)

Insert at * [R', U L2 U']
Insert at # [U, L D L']

Final solution:
R' F' R' U L2 U' R U L2 R D B D' L' U' L D' U L2 B L B' L B2 D' B R' U' B U B U' B' U
34 HTM with cancellations

Next: R' F' U' F' L B U' R2 U2 F B2 R U2 L' F2 B2 L' U2 B2 U2 L2


----------



## Attila (Jan 26, 2017)

Oatch said:


> https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=B2_L2..._D-_U_L2_B_L_B-
> L_B2_D-_B_R-
> U-_B_U_B_U-_B-_U
> Next: R' F' U' F' L B U' R2 U2 F B2 R U2 L' F2 B2 L' U2 B2 U2 L2




B D F2 U F2 B2 D' L2 U' F2 L2 B' U2 D2 F R2 F U D' L' U' B L' U' R B'

B 2 pairs,
(B R' U L B') orient corners,
(U L D U' F') orient edges,
(R2 F' D2 U2 B) domino reduction,
(L2 F2 U L2 D B2 F2 U' F2 D')



Next: D' B' D2 L' U' D' R' F2 R B L2 U2 L2 F R2 B D2 F U2 B


----------



## ChrisCuber123 (Jan 27, 2017)

Attila said:


> Next: D' B' D2 L' U' D' R' F2 R B L2 U2 L2 F R2 B D2 F U2 B



L2 F' R' U D R2 U R' L' U L y D' U R' U R D2 // xxcross (lol)
U2 F U' F' // 3rd pair
R U2 R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' F' // OLL
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PLL

next: D2 L B2 R B2 F2 L D2 R' D2 U2 B' R' D L' D U' B' R2 B2


----------



## hamfaceman (Jan 27, 2017)

z2 y
F R U' L2 D U' R U R' D / XCross
y' R' U' R / Second Pair
U' R U' R' U F' L F L' / Third Pair
U R U2 R' d R' U' R / Fourth Pair
R U R' U R U2 R' F R U R' U' F' / OLL
U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U / PLL

Next: B' D2 F' L2 B D2 R2 D2 B' L2 F2 R U' B L D2 U2 R2 B' D'


----------



## Rpotts (Feb 18, 2017)

hamfaceman said:


> Next: B' D2 F' L2 B D2 R2 D2 B' L2 F2 R U' B L D2 U2 R2 B' D'



x2 y'
R' F R2 B2 D
U F L' U' L2 F' U2 F'
U2 L U L'
U L' U' L U L' U' L
r' U' r R' U' R U r' U r
L' U' L y' R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2

alg.garron

U2 F R2 F' U2 L2 D2 U2 F R2 F L D F' D B' R2 U L' B2 U


----------



## T1_M0 (Feb 28, 2017)

x' y R D' B' R' U F2 (I always do green cross)
U L' U' L U2 R U R' (F2L 1)
y U2' R U R' d R' U' R (F2L 2)
U2 L U' L' U2 L U' L' (F2L 3)
U2 L' U2 L U L' U' L (F2L 4)
U (F R U R' U' F') U (R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R) (I know 25 OLL algs, this was a 2-look)
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' (J-perm)

alg.garron

B2 U' R2 D L2 U B2 R2 U L2 D' L' D2 L' B' F' L' U' R' B2 R2


----------



## DhruvA (Feb 28, 2017)

y' x'
U' L F R' B2 F2 - Cross
U2 R' U F R F' - 1st and cancelled into 2nd
U' L U' L' F U' F' - 3rd pair
U2 y' L' U L U' L' U L - 4th pair
U Rw U2 R' U' R U' Rw' - OLL
R U R' F' R U2 R' U2 R' F R U R U2 R' - PLL
U2 - AUF 

Next- R' L2 F2 U' B2 L2 U' F2 D2 L2 D R2 F' L' F U' R2 U' F2 R2 B


----------



## T1_M0 (Feb 28, 2017)

x' y
D F R2 D2 R2 D (cross)
U R U' R' U R' U' R
R U R' U2 R U R' U L U L'
d R U' R' U R U' R'
y R U R' d R' U' R (F2L)
U R U R' U' M' U R U' r' (easy OLL)
l U' R D2 R' U R D2 R2 F (A-perm)

alg.garron

B2 D2 L2 U' L2 F2 R2 D L2 D' F' D' R' F U' L D' L2 F D' U2


----------



## DGCubes (Feb 28, 2017)

x' y2
D2 U L F' D' R' // cross
U2 R U2' R2' U R // F2L-1
y' R U2' R2' U' R // F2L-2
U' R U' R' U2 y' R U' R' // F2L-3
U2 R' U R U' R' U' R // F2L-4
r U r' U r U2' r' // OLL
U' M2 U M U2' M' U M2 // PLL

U2 L D2 L2 D2 L D2 B2 U2 R D2 B' L2 U R' B2 L' U' F' D L2


----------



## Rpotts (Feb 28, 2017)

> U2 L D2 L2 D2 L D2 B2 U2 R D2 B' L2 U R' B2 L' U' F' D L2



y2 R D2 R2 D' L
U L' U L2 U' L'
U2 L' U' L U' L' U L
U2 R U2 R' U2 R U' R'
U2 R' U' R U' l U' R' U x
U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R F R U R' U' F'
U2 R2' U' S' U2 S U' R2 

U' R2 D' F2 D' B2 F2 D B2 L2 D2 L F L B R D2 L' U F D'


----------



## Shaky Hands (Mar 1, 2017)

Scramble: U' R2 D' F2 D' B2 F2 D B2 L2 D2 L F L B R D2 L' U F D'

x2 // inspection
L' F' D2 L2 D' F' // cross
U R U' R' F U2 F' // 1st pair
U' B U B' U B U' B' // 2nd pair
R U' R' d R' U R // 3rd pair
L' U L // 4th pair
y f R U R' U' f' y F R U R' U' F' // dot case
y2 L F' L B2 L' F L B2 L2 // A-perm
U' // AUF

Using left-sledge to insert the 4th pair led to a worse OLL (R2 U R' B' R U' R2 U R B R') and a U-perm in about the same number of moves.

Next scramble:
D R D2 F B' R' F2 L U2 R L' F' L' U B2 D L U' D2 F D2 F R' F' L2


----------



## Rpotts (Mar 1, 2017)

Shaky Hands said:


> y f R U R' U' f' y F R U R' U' F' // dot case



That's a gross alg in my opinion. Try this -

y M U' r U2 r' U' R U' R' M'



> Using left-sledge to insert the 4th pair led to a worse OLL (R2 U R' B' R U' R2 U R B R') and a U-perm in about the same number of moves.



That's not my favorite alg for that case. Try one of these -

y2 F R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F2

f R U R2 U' R' U R2 U' R' f'



> D R D2 F B' R' F2 L U2 R L' F' L' U B2 D L U' D2 F D2 F R' F' L2



x2 y' // Inspection
U R' U2 R' F D2 R' // Cross (7)
U' L' U L U' L' U L // F2L 1 (8, 15)
U R U' R' U' R' U' R // F2L 2 (8, 23) 
U2 y' R' U' R // F2L 3 (4, 27)
U2 L' U' L U2 // 4th Pair (5, 32)
y' F' L' U L F // Magic Wonderful (5, 37)
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U' // PLL (15, 52)

alg.cubing

D2 R' D2 R' U2 F2 R D2 R2 F2 R' U' L B F2 L D' L2 U' L F


----------



## Shaky Hands (Mar 1, 2017)

@Rpotts, thanks for the tips. Will consider them, sure. All my algs will be under review when I'm confident with all of OLL.

Scramble: D2 R' D2 R' U2 F2 R D2 R2 F2 R' U' L B F2 L D' L2 U' L F

x2 // inspection
F' D F2 B L U L B2 // cross (8)
L' U2 L U2 R U R' // 1st pair (7, 15)
L U2 L' // 2nd pair (3, 18)
R' U R L' U2 L U' L' U L // 3rd pair (10, 28)
y F' L' U2 L F R U R' // 4th pair (8, 36)
y2 R' U' F U R U' R' F' R // OLL / PLL skip (9, 45)
U2 // AUF (1, 46)

Next scramble: B' F2 R B2 R D2 F D R D2 B' R' B F2 L F' R' F2 B R2 F R' D' F' U'


----------



## Attila (Mar 2, 2017)

Shaky Hands said:


> Next scramble: B' F2 R B2 R D2 F D R D2 B' R' B F2 L F' R' F2 B R2 F R' D' F' U'




L' F L' R' F B' U' D' F U orient corners and 6 edges,
L B2 R U' R L' B domino reduction,
L' F2 U2 R2 L2 B2 L' R2.




Next: L2 U' L2 D2 B2 R2 F2 U B2 R2 F2 R' U2 R' B R D B F' L U


----------



## Shaky Hands (Mar 2, 2017)

Attila said:


> Next: L2 U' L2 D2 B2 R2 F2 U B2 R2 F2 R' U2 R' B R D B F' L U



x2 // inspection
U F2 L B' R B2 // cross (6)
L' U L // 1st pair (3, 9)
U2 L U2 L' F' U F // 2nd pair (7, 16)
U B U B' // 3rd pair (4, 20)
U' B' U B U2 B' U B // 4th pair (8, 28)
y f R U R' U' f' F R U R' U' F' // OLL (12, 40)
y2 L F' L B2 L' F L B2 L2 // A-perm (9, 49)
U2 // AUF (10, 50)

Next scramble: F R2 U2 R B2 F R2 F2 B2 D L' R2 D2 R D2 R L' B L' F B U' F' R D2


----------



## Rpotts (Mar 2, 2017)

> F R2 U2 R B2 F R2 F2 B2 D L' R2 D2 R D2 R L' B L' F B U' F' R D2



x2 D L F' R F // 2x2x2 (5)
y R2 U' R U R2 F2 // 2x2x3 (6, 11)
y F' R U' R' // EO (4, 15)
y' R2 U2 R' U' R' // F2L-1 (5, 20)
R' U' R U2 R' U R U' R' U R // LS (11, 31)
U R U' R2 U' R2 U R' F' R U R2 U' R' F R2 // ZBLL (16, 47)

alg.cubing

U2 F2 U2 R B2 F2 L B2 F2 U2 L2 B U B2 U2 F U2 L' F' U R'


----------



## efattah (Mar 3, 2017)

Scramble: U2 F2 U2 R B2 F2 L B2 F2 U2 L2 B U B2 U2 F U2 L' F' U R'

LMCF method 41 moves

y U2 R F' U2 F y // yellow face
R' F2 R U y' R2 U R U' R2 // CLL
U D x // centers
R2 U M U' // 1st E2L pair
x R2 y' M' U M d' // E2L triplet
x r U M U' M' // solve last UL edge
M U M U' M' U' M U' M2 U2 R' // L6E
Total 41 STM

Next:
R2 F2 D L2 D2 F2 L2 U' B2 L2 D R' F2 U B' L F' D U2 R' U2


----------



## ch_ts (Mar 4, 2017)

efattah said:


> Next:
> R2 F2 D L2 D2 F2 L2 U' B2 L2 D R' F2 U B' L F' D U2 R' U2



Tried a Cardan reduction solve:

x' U F U2 D2 F' B L2 B D L D' B2
F' D F B' L B
D' L' D2 L' D' L' D2 L'
z2 U L U2 L D R' F2 R D' L2 U' // didn't know this CR2 case, had to look it up
[U', F D F']
view

Next: U L2 U2 F2 U B2 U' R2 D B2 U2 F' R B2 F' L' D' U' F' L2 F2


----------



## crafto22 (Mar 6, 2017)

ch_ts said:


> Next: U L2 U2 F2 U B2 U' R2 D B2 U2 F' R B2 F' L' D' U' F' L2 F2



A solve with my LOBT method:

F (R' L2) U2 F' D' L' (D' U') R' U2 l F x' // Lines (11/11)
r2 U' M2 U' // Blocks, solved first because Orientation was crappy (4/15)
R U2 R' U' R U' R U R' U' R U R' U R // Orientation (15/30)
U' R2 U2 R' U R U' R U2 R2 U' R' U' R (U' D2) // TTLL (15/45)


----------



## PurpleBanana (Mar 12, 2017)

crafto22 said:


> A solve with my LOBT method:
> 
> F (R' L2) U2 F' D' L' (D' U') R' U2 l F x' // Lines (11/11)
> r2 U' M2 U' // Blocks, solved first because Orientation was crappy (4/15)
> ...


You didn't include a new scramble in your post.


----------



## crafto22 (Mar 12, 2017)

PurpleBanana said:


> You didn't include a new scramble in your post.


Whoops sorry, here's one: B2 D L2 U' B2 D2 L2 R2 U' R2 U L D' B R2 F' D' L' D B'


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Mar 12, 2017)

x2 y'
L' B2 R' F' R' F' D2 (cross)
U R' U R U' R' U' R (F2L1)
U' R U R' y' U R' U' R (F2L2)
U' F2 L F2 L' (F2L3)
U2 R U2 R' U R U R' (F2L4)
U F R U R' U' R U' R' U' R U R' F' (COLL)
U R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U (EPLL)

F D' B L F U' R' B' L' D2 B2 R2 L U2 F2 R2 F


----------



## 4BLD (Mar 12, 2017)

y B U L' F' D' F2 (EOLINE)
R U L2 U L' U R2 U2 L R' U2 R L U' L U2 L' U2 R' U' L U2 L' U' L U L' U' L U L' U' L U (F2L)
R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R U' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U2 (LL)
VIEW AT https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=D_R_L...2_U-_R2_U2_R_U-_R_U-_R_U_R_U_R_U-_R-_U-_R2_U2
L2 F2 D2 B2 D2 F2 L' D2 U2 F2 B L' R2 U' F' D F2 R U2 F2


----------



## xyzzy (Mar 12, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> F D' B L F U' R' B' L' D2 B2 R2 L U2 F2 R2 F



42 FTM.

z F2 U x' U' L U2 x' // Roux block
r' U2 r U' r U' r' R U' r' U r' // 222
x' U L' F' U2 F L // square + preserve pair
F' U L' U' // VHLS
x U2 L U L' U L U R U' L' U R' U' L U' // Antisune + Niklas

Trying to engineer a solution to be a specific move count without having "useless" moves is actually kinda difficult; I had a 46, 41, 34 and 44 before finally getting this 42. (Arguably, you can get rid of the AUFs to make it a 40, so whether those are useless is subjective.)



4BLD said:


> L2 F2 D2 B2 D2 F2 L' D2 U2 F2 B L' R2 U' F' D F2 R U2 F2



Also 42 FTM.

y R r2 D' R B' L // 222
R' F2 R F R2 F2 R' F2 U2 F // 223 + EO
U R' U2 R' U' R' U2 R // F2L
y' L' U2 L U2 R U' L' U L R' // LLEF
y R U' L' U R' U' L U2 // L3C

Next: B F D2 R2 B U2 L2 F R2 U2 R2 L B D' U' R B2 R2 F2 R2 F2


----------



## crafto22 (Mar 12, 2017)

xyzzy said:


> Next: B F D2 R2 B U2 L2 F R2 U2 R2 L B D' U' R B2 R2 F2 R2 F2


x2 y' B' x // Arrow
U' (M2 R') U' R U M' // FP
U F' R U' R' // SP
U L2 U2 L' U' L U' L2 // TP
U' L' U2 L U' r U' r2 F' L F D x // EOP
U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 // CLL
U M U2 M U' M' U2 M' U2 // L5EP

Next: B2 U R2 U' D2 B2 U2 L2 D' F2 L U' R' B R2 U L' F D B'


----------



## 4BLD (Mar 13, 2017)

B2 U R2 U' D2 B2 U2 L2 D' F2 L U' R' B R2 U L' F D B'

R' F' U' R2 U2 B' L' B' D R U R' D' F U F' B U B' U R' U' R U' L' B L B R B R' B U R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' 

Next: D' B R2 D L B2 R' U' B D F D2 F R2 U2 F R2 B U2 L2 D2


----------



## Shaky Hands (Mar 13, 2017)

D' B R2 D L B2 R' U' B D F D2 F R2 U2 F R2 B U2 L2 D2

x2 // inspection
U' L F2 D' R D2 B2 // cross
U2 F U' F' // 1st pair
B U2 B2 U2 B U' B' U B // 2nd & 3rd pairs
U' R U R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
F R U R' U F' y' U2 R' F R F' // OLL
y' R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F // V-perm

Next: U B D L B' L' U' R' B2 R2 L U2 R' B F D2 R2 U' L2 F U B R' U R


----------



## 1973486 (Mar 13, 2017)

Shaky Hands said:


> Next: U B D L B' L' U' R' B2 R2 L U2 R' B F D2 R2 U' L2 F U B R' U R



y' B R' D R2' U2 R // cross + setup
U2 R' U R // pair
R U' L' U L2 R' U2 L' // pairs
U R U2 R' y' U' R2 F R F' R // pair
U R' U' R U' F U' R' U R U F' R' U R U // ZBLL

Next: U' B' L2 F2 D2 F L2 B' R2 D2 L2 U2 R D' L R' U B2 F2 R2 D'


----------



## Rpotts (Mar 13, 2017)

> U' B' L2 F2 D2 F L2 B' R2 D2 L2 U2 R D' L R' U B2 F2 R2 D'



z2 L' D' L D2 L B' F U2 F2 // L Block (9)
R' U2 R r U2 R' U' R' // R 2x2x1 (8, 17)
U' M2 U R' U2 r // R pair + CO (6, 23)
U2 M' U' M U' M' U' M U' // LSE (9, 32)

alg.cubing

Next: L U2 L B2 D2 B2 L2 D2 R' F2 D2 F' U2 R' D2 F' D U' B' R2 B2


----------



## Poketube6681 (Mar 13, 2017)

I scramble with red front yellow top to avoid having to do cube rotations  I also use Roux. 
Left Bock: F D' U' r M' U' M R U2 L' U L R' U' B
Right Block: U M' U R2 U M U' M' r U r'
CMLL (2-step): U R U2 R' U' (R U R' U') (R U R' U') (R U' R') U' R U R' F' (R U R' U') R' F R2 U' R' 
LSE: U2 M U M U M' U M' U M2 U M2 U M2 U2 M U2 M' U2
Count: 75 (I'm not very efficient but I'm working on it)
L2 R2 D B2 F2 R2 U' B2 U B2 U' L' B' D2 B' U' L2 R2 D2 B' L2


----------



## crafto22 (Mar 13, 2017)

y2 F' R2 U2 B2 U L' U B L B' // FB
R2 U' R U2 L' U2 L F' R' F2 R U' R' F R F' U2 // Corners
r2 U' M2 U R U' M2 U // Right layer
M' U M' U2 M' U r' U2 M' U2 (r R) // L5E
46 moves
Next: R2 B2 U R2 F2 D2 F2 D' U2 L2 B2 L' F2 U' R2 F' D' R D' F L


----------



## 4BLD (Mar 14, 2017)

x2 L D F' B L' B2 D L' 
R U' R' U R U' R' 
U L U L' R' U2 R L' U L
y U2 R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R2 U' R U' R' U' R U2 R' U' R 
l' U l U l' U' l F U' F' U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U F' L' U L 

NEXT: D2 B' U' L' F D2 R D' R' U' F2 D R2 L2 D2 R2 F2 L2 D R2


----------



## Rpotts (Mar 14, 2017)

4BLD said:


> D2 B' U' L' F D2 R D' R' U' F2 D R2 L2 D2 R2 F2 L2 D R2



x2 R D2 F R u' L R' U R D // XCross (10)
L' U2 L U' R' U' R // F2L 2 (7, 17)
y' R U2 R2' U' R // F2L 3 (5, 22)
d R' F R' F' R U' R // F2L 4 + EO (8, 30)
U2 z B2 R U R' D2 R U' R' D2 B2 // L3C (11, 41)

alg.cubing

R D2 U2 B2 L2 R D2 L2 D2 F2 L' B' L2 D' L' B F U R B' F


----------



## Octavian-360 (Mar 18, 2017)

R D2 U2 B2 L2 R D2 L2 D2 F2 L' B' L2 D' L' B F U R B' F
Roux Method 
z
u R r u' L' U' L U F' // FB (9)
U2 M2 U r' U' R' U' R' R' U2 M2 R U2 r' U' R // SB (16,25)
U' F R' F' R U2 R U2 R' // CMLL (9,34)
M2 U' M' U M' // EO (5,39)
U M U2 M U M2 // UL-UR (6,45)
U' M2 // EP (2,47)

NEXT : D' R F B' R2 U B L' F2 D L2 U' B2 L2 F2 U B2 L2 R2 F'


----------



## xyzzy (Mar 18, 2017)

Octavian-360 said:


> NEXT : D' R F B' R2 U B L' F2 D L2 U' B2 L2 F2 U B2 L2 R2 F'



FreeFOP/COL

z
D R F' U' L U2 // 222
x2 R' F2 U' R' F' // 223
B' R B U R2 U R2 U2 // F2L-1
x R2 U R U' // last slot
z' R U R2 F R F2 U F // EO
F R F' r U R' U' r' // L3C

Was going to do a speedsolve reconstruction, but I messed up on the 222 block, and then I messed up again on OLLCP (recalled an alg for a different case), so eh, whatever.

Next: F' L2 U L2 U2 R2 B2 L2 D' B2 F2 D' R' B' U' L2 D' U' B F D


----------



## PurpleBanana (Mar 26, 2017)

F' L2 U L2 U2 R2 B2 L2 D' B2 F2 D' R' B' U' L2 D' U' B F D

F2 R' B' F' L' u' /CROSS
U' R U2 R' f' L f /F2L1
U' R' U R2 U' R' /F2L2
y U' R U' R' U' L U L' /F2L3
R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' /F2L4
M U M' U2 M U M' /OLL
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' /PLL

NEXT R2 L' D F' U' B2 L' B U L U' R2 F2 R2 D' F2 D B2 U' B2 U'


----------



## Rpotts (Mar 26, 2017)

PurpleBanana said:


> R2 L' D F' U' B2 L' B U L U' R2 F2 R2 D' F2 D B2 U' B2 U'




z2 y' D' R' F B' L // 3/4 Cross (5)
F' U2 F // 1st Pair (3, 8)
D' L U L' D // 2nd Pair (5, 13)
y R U2 R2 U' r U M // 3rd Pair + finish Cross (7, 20)
y' U2 R' U2 R U R' U' R // 4th Pair (8, 28)
y' R' U' R U' R' U2 R B' R' U' R U B U // LL (14, 42)

alg.cubing

F' B2 L F2 U L2 B U' R' D' R2 F' L2 F B2 U2 F D2 R2 F' D2


----------



## xyzzy (Mar 26, 2017)

Rpotts said:


> F' B2 L F2 U L2 B U' R' D' R2 F' L2 F B2 U2 F D2 R2 F' D2



y2 z'
R' F2 R2 r D' // 123
x D F D R U' D B' D' // 223 + cross
F R' F' U' R2 U // third slot
(R2 x') U' R' U // last slot
z' U R' U2 R U R' U R U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 // 2GLL

Next: F' R U D F D2 F' R D F2 R2 D2 F L2 F' U2 R2 B' L2 F'


----------



## 4BLD (Mar 28, 2017)

z' U2 B2 F L F //cross 
R' U R //F2L1
L' U L R U L' U2 L U' R' U' L' U L// F2L2
y U' R' U R U' R' U R//F2L3
U L' U2 L U L' U' L//F2L4
U R U R' U' R' F R F' //OLLCP
U M2 U M U2 M' U M2 //EPLL

Next: U2 B L2 F' L2 F L2 B2 R2 F' D' L B U F' R F L' U2


----------



## Attila (Mar 28, 2017)

4BLD said:


> Next: U2 B L2 F' L2 F L2 B2 R2 F' D' L B U F' R F L' U2



L2 U2 R’ U2 L F’ D2 R B’ R L’ D R’ B2 F2 L F B’ U’ F R F’ B’ L2 U’


(U L2 B F R’) some pairs,

L2 U2 R’ U2 L F’ all corners and 4 edges,

D2 R B’ R L’ D R’ 2 more edges, and forced an easy finish,

B2 F2 L F B’ U’ F.


Next:

F' U L F' L' B' U2 F2 D' L' F2 U F2 D' F2 R2 U F2 B2 L2 B2


----------



## Neuro (Mar 30, 2017)

F' U L F' L' B' U2 F2 D' L' F2 U F2 D' F2 R2 U F2 B2 L2 B2

x2 D2 L F D L' U B R B2//EO Line+ (9/9)
U M x U2 M' x' U2 R U2 R' U2 R U2 M' x'//F2L-1 (12/21)
U R' U2 R U R' U R//TB (8/29)
U' R' D' R U R' D R2 U' R'//NLS+TELL skip (10/39)

Next: L2 U2 L2 F R2 U2 R2 B' D2 L2 R' B D' L2 U' L' F R' F U B2


----------



## Draranor (Mar 30, 2017)

L2 U2 L2 F R2 U2 R2 B' D2 L2 R' B D' L2 U' L' F R' F U B2

x2 y (Yellow on top, red in front)
B U2 L F' D' F2 R D2 //cross
y' U R' U' R //first pair
U R U R' //second pair
U2 L' U2 L2 U L' //third pair
y' U R U R' //fourth pair
r' U r2 U' r2' U' r2 U r' //oll
U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' //pll

Next: F2 D2 R2 D F2 D' L2 U B2 U2 L' D R2 B' R F' L2 D B' R' B'


----------



## Theo Leinad (Mar 31, 2017)

I got this far...

L' D' R' F R' (2x2x2) - 1~5
U2 L U' F2 R U2 R' (2x2x3) - 6~12
...??

If anyone can help me going forward for a good F2L-1 or something, would appreciate...
I was trying NISS but got confused...

**Not Solved Yet**


----------



## Rpotts (Mar 31, 2017)

F2 D2 R2 D F2 D' L2 U B2 U2 L' D R2 B' R F' L2 D B' R' B'



Theo Leinad said:


> L' D' R' F R' (2x2x2) - 1~5
> U2 L U' F2 R U2 R' (2x2x3) - 6~12



L' U' L' U L U' L // F2L - 1 Edge (7, 19)
y' U2 M' U M // F2L + EO (4, 23)
U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' y R' U2 R U R' U R // LL (15, 38)

alg.cubing

F2 R U2 B2 R' D2 F2 D2 L2 R' B' D F R U' L F' R D U'


----------



## Theo Leinad (Apr 1, 2017)

Second using NISS...

*[[Scramble]] F2 R U2 B2 R' D2 F2 D2 L2 R' B' D F R U' L F' R D U'*
F' L D' F2 L F L' *(2x2x2)* - 7/7
U' R2 L' B L U' R B' *(2x2x3)* - 8/15
r U R' U' r' F R F' *(OLL)* - 8/ 23
R' U' R2 U R U R' U' R U R U' R U' R' U2* (PLL)* - 16/39
F' U F U2 F' U2 F U *(F2L)* - 8/47
B U B2 R' B R2 *(F2L-1)* - 6/53

*NEXT:* 
F L B2 D U R' U R' B2 U2 D' L2 R F2 U' F2 B2 D' B' L' B2


----------



## xyzzy (Apr 1, 2017)

Theo Leinad said:


> F' L D' F2 L F L' *(2x2x2)* - 7/7
> U' R2 L' B L U' R B' *(2x2x3)* - 8/15
> r U R' U' r' F R F' *(OLL)* - 8/ 23
> R' U' R2 U R U R' U' R U R U' R U' R' U2* (PLL)* - 16/39
> ...



Just a note: if you're looking for help with FMC, the FMC thread is a much better place. There's more visibility as more FMCers visit that thread than this one.


Spoiler: comments



Don't write out your solution only in "linear" form, because it's hard to see what you're trying to do with it. (But on that note, you managed to correctly write out your solution in linear form, so that's a good thing. This is something I see a lot of beginners struggle with.)

If you're building the orange-green-yellow block first (assuming you use WCA scramble orientation), F' D' F2 L F' L' is similar to your start, but one move shorter. There's another six-move solution for the block: D F L F2 D' F.

For the 223 block, I'd either do the green-red-yellow block or switch to inverse.

F' L D' F2 L F L' // 222 (7/7)
R' B2 U' R2 // 223 (4/11)

F' L D' F2 L F L' // 222 (7/7)
(R' B2 R2 B2 R B2) // 223 (6/13)

After your 223 block, you have 4 misoriented edges, located in a way that can be fixed in 3 extra moves. If you're familiar with Petrus-style F2L, this is a useful alternative to explore. But your EO+F2L-1 solution is pretty good anyway (not something I would have noticed!), so this isn't that important. Here's some ways you can finish off your solve.

(R2 B' R B2 U' B') // EO + F2L-1 (6/21)
(U' F' U2 F U2 F' U' F) // F2L (8/29)
// This leaves Z perm edges, which tend to be the worse ZBLL cases. You can do an optimal T perm (F2 D R2 D' F2 L2 D' B2 D L2) to leave three corners unsolved, and then finish with an insertion, but this is unlikely to be good.

(R2 B' R B2 U' B') // EO + F2L-1 (6/21)
(U' F' U F U F' U F) // build a square, insert an edge (8/29)
// insertions for the last four corners (around 10 to 16 moves depending on how many moves you cancel)

(R2 B' R B2 U' B') // EO + F2L-1 (6/21)
(U2 F' U' F U F' U' F) // F2L (8/29)
(B U B' U B U2 B' U) // OCLL (8/37)
// This leaves you with an A perm, which you can either do directly (9 moves, 46 moves total) or do as an insertion (~4 to 8 moves).

(R2 B' R B2 U' B') // EO + F2L-1 (6/21)
U F' U F U' F' U F // F2L (8/29)
(B U2 B2 U' B2 U' B2 U2 B) // OCLL (9-3/35)
(B' U2 B U2 B' R B U B' U' B' R' B2) // R perm (13-5/43)
// Loads of move cancellations here. R perms usually aren't that good, but this was pretty lucky.





Theo Leinad said:


> *NEXT:*
> F L B2 D U R' U R' B2 U2 D' L2 R F2 U' F2 B2 D' B' L' B2



L R' D' B U2 F' L F2 R D R2 // 223
D R D2 B2 D' // EO
R' B R B2 // squares
R B2 R B2 R' B R // F2L
D B2 D' B' D B U' B2 U B2 D' B' U' B U // ZBLL

42 moves.

Next: F2 D2 B2 R2 D' L2 U2 L2 B2 L2 U2 B' D' R' B U' R2 F U' L' F2


----------



## JTWong71 (Apr 1, 2017)

xyzzy said:


> Next: F2 D2 B2 R2 D' L2 U2 L2 B2 L2 U2 B' D' R' B U' R2 F U' L' F2



y' //Inspection
E2' R2' F r B' //First Block (5/5)
U' M2' U M U' R U2 R2' U R' //Second Block (10/15)
F R' F' R U2 R U2' r' //(8/23)
U2 M' U2 M U M2' U M' //(8/31)

31 STM with Roux.

Next: B' U F' U2 L D' F' L' B2 U' L2 F2 U F2 U' B2 U F2 U L


----------



## Neuro (Apr 10, 2017)

35 STM weird Roux solve

y' r U' L2 F' R2 B2//FB
R' U2 R M U' r' U R U R r//SB
y' F R U R' U' R U' R' U' R U R' F'//COLL
U' y' M' U2 M U'//L5EP

Next: L D2 R2 D2 F2 R D2 L F2 R' B2 D' R D2 B L' U F2 U R' U


----------



## SolveThatCube (Apr 17, 2017)

z2 R' y' R2 L D R' F' U2 y' R U' R2' U R L' U2 L2 U L2' U' L U L' U' L y L' U L U r' U2' R U R' U r F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U2'

Next: R2 U2 R2 B U2 F' U2 R2 B' U2 F2 D F' L' U' B2 R' B' D2 L R


----------



## Nieh Zee Ernn Ryan (Apr 21, 2017)

R2 U2 R2 B U2 F' U2 R2 B' U2 F2 D F' L' U' B2 R' B' D2 L R

y2 // inspection
F U y' D R' F // cross
U R' U R U L' U' L// F2L1
y U R' U2 R//F2L2
R U' R' U R U R'//F2L3
y2 U2 R' U' R U R' U' R//F2L4
U2 R U2 R2' F R F' R U2 R'//OLL
U2 F' U' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 U//PLL

Next: L B2 U2 R2 B2 R2 F' L2 F' U2 L2 B U' L2 R D2 R' F' U' F2 R


----------



## Neuro (Apr 25, 2017)

Just a fun Roux/ZZ hybrid I've been playing with

L B2 U2 R2 B2 R2 F' L2 F' U2 L2 B U' L2 R D2 R' F' U' F2 R

R2 L F' R U' F B U D2 R2 U D L2//EOFB + LR (13/13)
U R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U R U' R'//SB (10/23)
U L' U' L U' L' U2 L//COLL (8/31)
U M2 U M' U2 M' U2 M2//4C (8/39)

Next: F R' F2 U' L F R F' D B' D' L2 B2 U F2 R2 U' L2 B2 U B2


----------



## Attila (May 10, 2017)

Neuro said:


> Next: F R' F2 U' L F R F' D B' D' L2 B2 U F2 R2 U' L2 B2 U B2



R L' F B' L' U' R' B L' orient corners,
F L' F B' U R2 F B' U2 L U D' B' domino reduction,
R2 F2 L F2 L U2 L' R2

Next: B2 D' R2 B2 D' R2 D L2 D' F2 R2 B' D2 R' F2 U' B L' R U' F'


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (May 10, 2017)

Attila said:


> Next: B2 D' R2 B2 D' R2 D L2 D' F2 R2 B' D2 R' F2 U' B L' R U' F'


x2 y'
R2 L' D L2 y M' U M D2
U R U' R' d L' U' L
d' L' U L d' R U R'
U' L' U L U2 L U' L'
y L U' L' U L U L'
U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U

Next:R B2 F2 U' F2 R2 U' F2 L2 U R2 D R U2 B D' B' U L' U2


----------



## AwesomeARC (May 11, 2017)

JustAnotherGenericCuber said:


> Next:R B2 F2 U' F2 R2 U' F2 L2 U R2 D R U2 B D' B' U L' U2



Scramble: R B2 F2 U' F2 R2 U' F2 L2 U R2 D R U2 B D' B' U L' U2

Method: CFOP

Solution:

x2 //Inspection
U2 R' D' F R //Cross
U' R' U R2 U R' //First F2L Pair
U L U L' R' U R //2nd F2L Pair
U2 y' R U R' //3rd F2L pair
F2 R U R' U' F2 //4th F2L pair
U2 R' F' R U2 R U2 R' F U R U' R' //COLL
M' U2 M2 U2 M' U M2 U M2 U2 //PLL

Next scramble: B' F2 L2 F L2 U2 F' D2 L2 D2 L' B' D' L' F2 L2 B' U' R D


----------



## Attila (May 15, 2017)

AwesomeARC said:


> Next scramble: B' F2 L2 F L2 U2 F' D2 L2 D2 L' B' D' L' F2 L2 B' U' R D


D2 F D2 U2 L2 D' R D orient corners,
F U B F' L'
B2 R2 L U D' B domino reduction,
F2 L D2 L2 D2 L R2


Next:

F2 L' F' D2 R D R' D' B2 U2 L F2 R U2 F2 R2 B2 R B2


----------



## Pyjam (May 15, 2017)

Nice!

ZZ-Magic (informal method with 0-LLL) : 39 HTM

R2 L' F' D' R D : EOLINE
R2 U2 R U' R U2 L2 : 2x2 Left
U R U2 R2 : 2x2 Right
L' U' R' U R U2 R' U R : 3x2 Right
U L U L' U R' U2 L U L' U2 R U' : 3x2 Left - Solved

Next: R2 U' R2 D' F2 U R2 F2 D2 U' L' F' U' B' L D' B2 D' F2 R' U


----------



## Teoidus (May 15, 2017)

2GR: 38 STM

x y2 // insp - bohumuf ruk
f U' F2 M' F R f2 // EOPair 7/7
R2 U F2 // CPLine 3/10
r2 U r2 U' R' u2 // Block 6/16
R2 U' R U2 R U2 R U R U' R' // almostF2L 11/27
U' R U R' U' R U R' U R U // 2GLL 11/38

Next: R' U R2 B U2 R' B' D' R' B D2 U' F2 L F2 B2 R2 B' L F' B U L D' R'


----------



## 2180161 (May 16, 2017)

Teoidus said:


> Next: R' U R2 B U2 R' B' D' R' B D2 U' F2 L F2 B2 R2 B' L F' B U L D' R'


L2LK solve, 48 STM

U' B2 U2 B2 R2 U' M2 F2 r' F U2 M2 U z' //First Layer that happened to be incredibly innefficient

u' y' U2 R U R' U R U2 R' // FL +CO

U L' D (R' D R) (U' D2) L' D' L U D L//FR+CP

d2 U M' F U2 F M' F' U2 M2 F' //FL+FR

U2// ELL Skip

Next Scramble: F2 U2 B' R2 B2 R2 U2 B' R2 B U2 D R' B F L2 D' U F' R


----------



## Teoidus (May 16, 2017)

39 STM Roux

y' x' M' u R2 U M' U 
L' U M2 U R U M U' M' r U r'
B L' B' L U2 L U2 L'
U' M U M' U2 M U' M' U M' U2 M' U

Next: B2 L2 D' F2 D R2 U2 L2 U' F2 D' B' R2 D L' B D R' B R2 B


----------



## Neuro (May 16, 2017)

Scramble: B2 L2 D' F2 D R2 U2 L2 U' F2 D' B' R2 D L' B D R' B R2 B
Method: No real name; BFTT (2x2x3 block, F2L- 1 corner, Twisty Orientation, TTLL)?

x2 L M2 B' M2 F//FB (5/5)
M U r' U' r2//2x2x3 (5/10)
F R' F2 U' F U' R2//F2L (accidentaly solved corner) (7/17)
U R U R' U' B' R' F R F' B//Orientation (11/28)
R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2//Permutation (12/40)

Next: D B2 D' R2 U2 B2 R2 U R2 D2 R' U' L' R2 D2 L2 D' B' L R'


----------



## Lid (May 16, 2017)

Neuro said:


> Next: D B2 D' R2 U2 B2 R2 U R2 D2 R' U' L' R2 D2 L2 D' B' L R'


CFOP ftw ..?
x y R' D F2 L' u R' D
U' R U' R'
L' U' L
R' U R U' R' U' R
d L' U2 L U L' U' L
R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F' / OLL W
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' / Jb = 7+4+3+7+8+12+14=55HTM

next: B U2 B2 D2 F' L2 F' D2 L2 F D' B' F2 R' B' L' D' L' U2 R2


----------



## Neuro (May 17, 2017)

SCRAMBLE: B U2 B2 D2 F' L2 F' D2 L2 F D' B' F2 R' B' L' D' L' U2 R2

METHOD: BFTT (new name for the last method I used)

U M' B' r2 U F'//FB (6/6)
U r' U' r' U' r'//2x2x3 (6/12)
U2 R D' F' U F D//F2L-1 corner (7/19)
R2 U2 F R F' U2 R F R F'//TOLS- (10/29)
M2 U' M2 U' M' U2 M2 U2 M' U2//PLL (10/39)

NEXT: B2 R2 D' L2 R2 U R2 U F2 L2 U L' U L R' B2 U' B' L' D F


----------



## Pyjam (May 19, 2017)

ZZ: 47 HTM

L B' L2 F R U' L' D // EOL (8/8)
R' U L2 R U2 L' U L U' L' // LB (10/18)
R' U2 R' U R U2 R U' R' U2 R U' R' // RB (13/31)
(L' U2 L U L' U L U) x2 // ZZLL 2x Anti-Sune (16/47)

Next: U F2 U' B2 U B2 L2 U2 L2 R' B2 R F L' U B' U2 B2 R


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (May 19, 2017)

Using the CF(L)OP method
F Lw U2 R' F' x' D' R D
U R U' R' U2 R' U R
U2 L U' L' U2 L U' L'
y' U2 R U' R2 U R
U R U2 R' U R U' R'
U' R U R' U R U2 R' F R U R' U' F'
U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U2

Next Scramble: I did this on my phone, not gonna post a scramble sorry
Go find one for yourself


----------



## Pyjam (May 19, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Next Scramble: I did this on my phone, not gonna post a scramble sorry
> Go find one for yourself


It would be cheating!


----------



## Hazel (May 19, 2017)

I'll just generate a scramble: U L' F B U' L' D2 R' L D B' R2 F L2 F' B' L2

Cross: R' D B' R2 U2 M' U2 M (8/8)
F2L1: y' U' R' U R (4/12)
F2L2: U' L U' L' (4/16)
F2L3: y U L U L' (4/20)
F2L4: U L' U L U' L' U' L (8/28)
OLL: U' R' F R U R' U' F' U R (10/38)
PLL: U2 R U R' y' R2 Uw' R U' R' U R' Uw R2 (13/51)

Next scramble: U2 R2 D' B2 L' F D2 L2 F2 L' F' L2 U2 R2 B L2 F R2


----------



## cuber314159 (May 19, 2017)

U2 R2 D' B2 L' F D2 L2 F2 L' F' L2 U2 R2 B L2 F R2
inspection: x'
cross: D' R F D' U2 (5)
1st pair: L D L' B D B' (6)
2nd pair: D R' D R D2 L D' L' (7)
3rd pair: D2 L D2 L' D2 L D' L' (8)
4th pair: D' R' D R D F D' F' (8)
Z2 Y2
OLL(1): F U R U' R' F' (6)
Y2
OLL(2): R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' (9)
PLL: U M2 U M U2 M' U' M2 U2 (9 if 'M' slices count as one move)
obviously I would do rotations during F2L but in this I avoided them
58 moves
is there any reason for a sub 17 cuber learning full OLL to try to switch to cross on bottom?
next: D L2 B2 L2 R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D' U' R' B F L' D R2 R2 D' L' F' B' R' U'


----------



## Hazel (May 19, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> is there any reason for a sub 17 cuber learning full OLL to try to switch to cross on bottom?


Definitely, you'll be much faster if you learn to do cross + F2L on bottom, it removes a rotation and makes look-ahead much easier


----------



## Pyjam (May 19, 2017)

For: U2 R2 D' B2 L' F D2 L2 F2 L' F' L2 U2 R2 B L2 F R2

L R2 F B' R' B' L2 R2 D' // EOL (9/9)
R U L' U' L2 // 2x2 left (5/14)
R U2 R' U R' U' R' U R' U2 L' // F2L-1 (11/25)
R U' R' U R U2 R' U R U2 R' // Last F2L + phasing (11/36)
U (R U2 R' U' R U' R' U')x2 // ZZLL Pi - 2x Anti-Sune (17/53)

Next: R' D2 L2 D2 B2 R' D2 L D2 R B2 U B2 F R2 U2 R' B2 L2 R'


----------



## Teoidus (May 19, 2017)

z y' // insp - irugvo aupuk
U R F' R' U' u2 r' f2 // EOPair 8/8
U2 R2' U' F2 // CPLine 4/12
R U R' U' M2 u' R2 u // Block 8/20
U' R2 U R' U R' U' R' U' R' // F2L 10/30
U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U R U // 2GLL 13/43

Next: L F D2 B' L2 D2 U2 B D2 L2 R2 B2 U F' L' F2 L2 F2 U B'


----------



## Neuro (May 20, 2017)

Teoidus said:


> L F D2 B' L2 D2 U2 B D2 L2 R2 B2 U F' L' F2 L2 F2 U B'


Credit to mDiPalma for helping me write the code for BFTT, 39 move solve via HARCS

y2 x' // inspection
r' F2 D' r' D' // fb (5)
U2 R2 U M2 // line (4)
F R F' R2 U' R' U2 R2 // f2l c (8)
U F' M U' F U F' M' F // o9p (9)
U2 R U2 R' U' R' U2 R2 U R2 U R U' // ttll (13)

Next: D R2 B' D2 B' L' D2 L' D R' L B2 R' L' D2 R' D2 B2


----------



## Teoidus (May 20, 2017)

x' y // insp - dutkere-ik
f' r2 f2 u R u U f2 // EOPair 8/8
U2 F2 D R' D' // CPLine 5/13
R2 U R' U' M2 R U R u2 // Block 9/22
R2 U R' U' R U' R2 U' R' U' R // F2L 11/33
U' R U R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U2 // 2GLL 13/46

Next: D' F2 D' F2 D' B2 L2 B2 U2 B2 R2 F' L F2 U L2 B R' F U'


----------



## Brest (May 20, 2017)

Teoidus said:


> Next: D' F2 D' F2 D' B2 L2 B2 U2 B2 R2 F' L F2 U L2 B R' F U'



y // inspection
U D L F R2' U2 R // Xcross
u' L' U' L D // 2nd pair
U R' U R2 U' R' // 3rd pair
U' R' U' R // 4th pair
U' F U R U2 R' U' R U2 R' U' F' // OLLCP
U R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 // EPLL

Next: F2 D B2 R2 B2 D' L' F U R' D' R2 B U B2 D U B'


----------



## Brest (May 20, 2017)

Neebah said:


> Next Scramble: F2 D B2 R' L B U' D' L B R2 F' B2 D2 R2 B2 L2 F2



x2
D2' R' // cross
U R' U2 R U R' U' R // 1st pair
U R y' L' U2 L2 F' L' U L F L' // 2nd / 3rd pairs
U' L U L' U' L U' L' B' // EOLS
U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U' R U' R' // ZBLL

Next: U' F2 L2 D2 B2 D2 B2 R2 D B' F R' D' B' D' L R D' F' L'


----------



## Rcuber123 (May 20, 2017)

Brest said:


> x2
> D2' R' // cross
> U R' U2 R U R' U' R // 1st pair
> U R y' L' U2 L2 F' L' U L F L' // 2nd / 3rd pairs
> ...


Linear FMC
B R (2/2 )
U B' (2/4)
D' R' U F' U (5/9)
R' B' L' B R (5/14)
D' L D L' D' L D (7/21)
U B' U B L B L' B' (8/29)
D F' D B2 D' F D B2 D2 (9/38)

Next: 
B2 U L2 U2 F2 D' R2 D' R2 F2 U R F U' F2 D' U2 B L F U2


----------



## cuber314159 (May 20, 2017)

Aerma said:


> Definitely, you'll be much faster if you learn to do cross + F2L on bottom, it removes a rotation and makes look-ahead much easier


The problem is that I tried for about a month but my times never returned to normal untill I gave up and returned to normal


----------



## Pyjam (May 20, 2017)

B2 U L2 U2 F2 D' R2 D' R2 F2 U R F U' F2 D' U2 B L F U2

B' F L D' B R L D' // EOL (8/8)
U2 L U' L R U' R' U R U' L2 // LB (11/19)
U' R2 U2 R2 U' // 2x2 on U + 2x2 on R (5/24)
R2 U R' U' R U2 R' U' R U' // one more pair + edges permutation (10/34)
R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L' // Last slot + corners permutation (9/42)
U L U' R' U L' U' R // Niklas (8/50)

Next: B R2 F2 D2 L2 F' U2 L2 F' R2 U2 L' B D U' B' L2 U' B2 L' F2


----------



## Teoidus (May 20, 2017)

x // insp - opfefok
U' r' F u F U' f2 // EOPair 7/7
R' U F2 // CPLine 3/10
r2 u' r2' u' R2 U r2' U r2 // Block 9/19
R' U2 R U R' U' R' U2 R' // F2L 9/28
U2 R' U2 R U R' U R U R' U' R U' R' U2 R // 2GLL 6/44

Next: B' U F2 L2 U2 B' D' B R F R2 B' R2 L2 B' U2 R2 B R2 D2


----------



## Rcuber123 (May 20, 2017)

Teoidus said:


> x // insp - opfefok
> U' r' F u F U' f2 // EOPair 7/7
> R' U F2 // CPLine 3/10
> r2 u' r2' u' R2 U r2' U r2 // Block 9/19
> ...


Linear FMC

R' B2 L D2 (4/4)
R' B' U2 B' R' B' R2 B R' (9/15)
B' D L' B' L D' (6/21)
B' D B2 D' B' D' R D R' (9/30)
R' B' R B' R' B2 R (7-1/36)
R' B L' B2 R B' R' B2 R L B' (11-3/44)

Next: 
L2 U2 F' L2 B' R2 U2 B D2 U2 R2 D R F L' D B2 U L' B' L


----------



## Pyjam (May 20, 2017)

FOR: B' U F2 L2 U2 B' D' B R F R2 B' R2 L2 B' U2 R2 B R2 D2

On reverse scramble: D2 R2 B' R2 U2 B L2 R2 B R2 F' R' B' D B U2 L2 F2 U' B

U R U B' U F2 // EOL (6/6)
L' R2 U R U L' R' U L2 // LB (9/15)
U' R U R' U2 R U' R' U R' L U' R B' U F2 U' B U F2 L' U2 // RB + 2x 3 corners cycle with many cancellations (22/37)

Solution 37 HTM:
U2 L F2 U' B' U F2 U' B R' U L' R U' R U R' U2 R U' R' U
L2 U' R L U' R' U' R2 L
F2 U' B U' R' U'

Next (by Rcuber123):
L2 U2 F' L2 B' R2 U2 B D2 U2 R2 D R F L' D B2 U L' B' L


----------



## Teoidus (May 20, 2017)

For: 
L2 U2 F' L2 B' R2 U2 B D2 U2 R2 D R F L' D B2 U L' B' L

x u R' r2 u2 R' u // FB 6/6
R' U2 r U' r2 U' R' U r U' r' // SB 11/17
U' R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' // CMLL 10/27
U2 M' U M' U M U' M U2 M2 U' M' U2 M // LSE 14/41

Next: 
L2 U B2 U' B R' B D2 L' R2 U2 R2 U2 F' B' R2 F' U2 F D2


----------



## Rcuber123 (May 20, 2017)

Teoidus said:


> For:
> L2 U2 F' L2 B' R2 U2 B D2 U2 R2 D R F L' D B2 U L' B' L
> 
> x u R' r2 u2 R' u // FB 6/6
> ...


Linear FMC

D' F D' L B L2 (6/6)
L F L' F R F R' (7-1/12 )
D F' D' F' R' F' R (7/19)
F D F' D' F2 L F' L (8/27)
D F2 D' F' U D' L D L' U' D F2 D' F' D F' D' F' (18/45)

Next: 
D' B2 D' L2 U2 L2 D' F2 R2 B2 U' R' D L' U' R2 B2 F L2 F U2


----------



## Malkom (May 20, 2017)

Neebah said:


> R U' R' U' R U' R' y R U R' // 3nd pair (and were back)
> L' U L U2 L' U' L // 4rd Pair


lol, I always mess up my thind and ford pair.


----------



## Pyjam (May 20, 2017)

D' B2 D' L2 U2 L2 D' F2 R2 B2 U' R' D L' U' R2 B2 F L2 F U2

U' B' U B' R2 D // EOL (6/6)
R2 L U' L2 U2 L' // Left 2x2 (6/12)
U R2 L' U' R U' R U2 // F2L-1 (2 moves cancelled) (8/20)
R U' L U' R' U2 R U R' // Last pair + phasing (moves cancelled) (9/29)
U2 (R' U' R U) (R U2 R' U' R U' R2) U2 R // easy ZZLL Pi (14/43)

Next: B L2 D2 B2 D2 F2 L2 F L2 R2 D2 R' U2 F L' B2 D' B U' L R


----------



## Hazel (May 21, 2017)

L2 U2 F' L2 B' R2 U2 B D2 U2 R2 D R F L' D B2 U L' B' L

x2 y R F L' B' D' L F L2
R' U R2 B U B2 R' B R
R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R'
U' M U M'
U' M' U M U2 M' U M U2 M' U' M
U M2 U M' U2 M U M2 U

Next scramble: B2 R F2 B U L F D R U F2 R2 U2 R2 F2 D2 B2 R2 F2 B2
Edit: sorry I just realized that I posted out of order, you can just ignore this post


----------



## Pyjam (May 21, 2017)

ZZ 44 HTM:

L U B F' D R D // EOL (7/7)
L U2 L' R2 U' R2 U' L U' L2 U' L' // LB (12/19)
U' R U' R U2 R2 U R U' R' U R U' R' U R // RB (16/35)
U r U R' U' r' F R F' // 3-Corner cycle (9/44)

NEXT: L2 F L2 U2 B2 D2 B U2 B L2 B U L F D L F2 D' B2 L B'


----------



## Teoidus (May 22, 2017)

For: L2 F L2 U2 B2 D2 B U2 B L2 B U L F D L F2 D' B2 L B'

x2 y' // insp - fuvipebakoo
F R' U r' D r U2 r2' D' // EOPair 9/9
R2 U F2 // CPLine 3/12
U2 R u' R2 E R' U' M2 // Block 8/20
U2 R' U R U2 R2' U' R U z' // F2L 9/29
U' R U R' U R U2 R' U R U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 // 2GLL 17/46

Next: L2 F L2 B D2 B D2 F' R2 F2 U R D' U' L U B R U2 B2


----------



## Neuro (May 22, 2017)

L2 F L2 B D2 B D2 F' R2 F2 U R D' U' L U B R U2 B2

Roux, 40 STM

U2 B' L' B R' D2 R2 L D' x'
R' U M2 U' r2 U M' U' R
U' L' U' L U L F' L' F
M' U2 M' U2 M U' M U M2 U' M' U2 M

Next: F2 R' D2 R F2 U2 L2 D2 L F2 U2 F R B' L2 B2 D F2 U B


----------



## Teoidus (May 22, 2017)

For: F2 R' D2 R F2 U2 L2 D2 L F2 U2 F R B' L2 B2 D F2 U B

48 STM CF
x' L U l y R2' D' R U2 R' D R U2 R // corners
R' E' R E2 U' M U' M' // fb
y' R2 U' M U R U M2 U' r2 U' M U R' // sb
U2 M U' M' U2 M' U' M' U M2 U' B2 M' B2 M' // lse

Next: 
F L' F2 U' B' L F D2 R D2 F B R2 D2 B' U2 F B2


----------



## Pyjam (May 22, 2017)

B' U L R F U R' L' D R' // (10/10) EOL + 2x2
L' U' L' U' L2 U2 L2 U2 L U' L' U D' R' U R D U' // (18/28) F2L + edges solved
(y) R D R' U2 R D' R' U2 B // (9/37) L3C

NEXT: R2 B' D2 F' D2 R2 F U2 B2 L2 F' D B R D U' F' R' D' R2 U


----------



## Teoidus (May 22, 2017)

For: R2 B' D2 F' D2 R2 F U2 B2 L2 F' D B R D U' F' R' D' R2 U
x2 y' // insp - bunafivuboo
f M U2 F U R' f u' // EOPair 8/8
U2 R F2 // CPLine 3/11
U R U' r2' R' u R2 u' // Block 8/19
R2' U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R' U R // F2L 9/28
U2 R2' U' R U' R U R' U R U R' U' R' U R2 U' // 2GLL 17/45

Next: D' B2 D2 L2 D2 R2 B2 R B2 U2 R' F2 U R D' B2 F' U B R' U2


----------



## TheSilverBeluga (May 22, 2017)

I'm gonna be boring and do CFOP.

D' B2 D2 L2 D2 R2 B2 R B2 U2 R' F2 U R D' B2 F' U B R' U2
x2 (I think)// inspection
R' B' F' L D' L2 // cross
U' L' U L d R U R' // F2L-1
R' U R d L U' L' U L U L' // F2L-2
y U L' U L U2 L U' L' // F2L-3
U' L' U L y' R U2 R' // F2L-4
r' R U R U R' U' r2 R2' U R U' r' // OLL
x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R x' U2 // PLL

63 turns = too many turns = why I'm not faster than I am

Next person: F' L2 F' L2 F U2 B2 D2 L2 B R' B' D R' U' L' D2 R D' U2


----------



## Teoidus (May 22, 2017)

47 stm cfop (F' L2 F' L2 F U2 B2 D2 L2 B R' B' D R' U' L' D2 R D' U2)

F' L' B2 D' F' // cross
y M2 E M2 E // p1
R' U2 L' R' B' R U R B L // pairs lol
y U R U2 R' U2' R U2 R' U' R U R' // cls
U2 R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F U // pll

next: D' B2 L2 D2 L2 F2 D' R2 U F2 D R' F L2 F' L' U B' L2 B' R2


----------



## Neuro (May 24, 2017)

D' B2 L2 D2 L2 F2 D' R2 U F2 D R' F L2 F' L' U B' L2 B' R2

Continuing the CFOP train with a really cool beginning! 50 STM

x D2 F B R2 B' r' R' U' R' U2 F2 R//BlockCross (12/12)
y2 F2 U R U' R2 F2 R U F U F'//F2L (11/23)
U F R U R' U' S R U R' U' f'//OLL (12/35)
U' L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2 U'//PLL (15/50)

Next: D2 F2 L' B2 L2 U2 B2 U2 B2 L2 R' U' L F L' B F2 R2 B' L


----------



## xyzzy (May 24, 2017)

Neuro said:


> Next: D2 F2 L' B2 L2 U2 B2 U2 B2 L2 R' U' L F L' B F2 R2 B' L



Linear FMC, 43 FTM.

F2 U' F' R // 123 (4/4)
U R' U F2 U' // pseudo223 (5/9)
F D2 F2 R F // EO + pair (but we destroy this pair later) (5/14)
R D2 R' D R' // pseudoF2L-1 (5/19)
B D' F' D B' D' F // do CP because nothing looks nice (7/26)
R' D2 R D2 R' D // F2L (6/32)
R2 D2 R2 D' R2 D' R2 D R // cancel into 2GLL (9/41)
U' D // adjust (2/43)

Next: L' B L2 U2 L2 B' R2 B' D2 B2 U B F' L' R F' U R' F


----------



## Pyjam (May 24, 2017)

For: L' B L2 U2 L2 B' R2 B' D2 B2 U B F' L' R F' U R' F

*ZZ-Tripod 2LLL (48 HTM) :*

U' L F B' U B' D' L D' // (9/9) EOL
U' L' R' U2 R U L2 R2 U2 L' // (10/19) 3x2 on Left
U' R' U2 R U R2 U' R2 U' R' // (10/29) 2x2 on Right + 2x2 on Top + Solve FR Edge
U2 R U2 R D r' U2 r D' R2' U' // (11/40) Swap last 2 edges + Solve 1 corner
(y) R' D R U2 R' D' R U2 // (8/48) Last 3 corners

NEXT: D R2 B2 D2 F2 D U2 R2 U2 F2 L2 R' U' F D2 L' R F R2 F' D


----------



## Teoidus (May 24, 2017)

43 stm 2gr (D R2 B2 D2 F2 D U2 R2 U2 F2 L2 R' U' F D2 L' R F R2 F' D)

z2 y // insp - huvufeelubul
F2 R' F E r f r // EOPair 7/7
R' D R D' // CPLine 4/11
U R u2 R u2 U' R2 U M2 // Block 9/20
R U2 R2' U' R U' R2' // F2L 7/27
R U2 R2' U' R2' U' R' U R' U' R U R' U R U2 // 2GLL 16/43

Next: F2 L2 U2 R2 D2 U B2 F2 R2 U' L B' L2 U2 L D' F D2 F L'


----------



## Pyjam (May 24, 2017)

*ZZ-Tripod :*

B' R' U R' F R L2 D // (8/8) EOL
U2 R' U' L2 R U R U L // (9/17) LB
U R' U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R U R' U' // (11/28) two 2x2 blocks
R U' R' U' // (4/32) Solve FR edge
R' U R U2' R' L' U R U' L // (10/42) Swap last 2 edges, solve 1 corner
D' L D R2 D' L' D R2 U // (9/51) Solve L3C

NEXT: R2 D2 R2 U' F2 L2 D' F2 D' R2 B2 F D' R' B L D' R' U' R2 U2


----------



## Teoidus (May 24, 2017)

48 stm 2gr (R2 D2 R2 U' F2 L2 D' F2 D' R2 B2 F D' R' B L D' R' U' R2 U2)
x y' // insp - mipooluk
M' U r' u' r f2 // EOPair 6/6
E R U' F2 // CPLine 4/10
U2 R u' R2 u' r' U2 r // Block 8/18
U' R U' R2' U' R U' R U2 R' U' R U R' // F2L 14/32
R' U' R U' R' U2 R U2 R' U2 R U R' U R U2 // 2GLL 16/48

Next: L2 B2 L2 D2 L2 U2 F2 U' B2 L2 U L' D B' L2 B' U2 F' U' B R2


----------



## Pyjam (May 25, 2017)

FOR: L2 B2 L2 D2 L2 U2 F2 U' B2 L2 U L' D B' L2 B' U2 F' U' B R2

ZZ :
D B' R2 D F' R2' F' // (7/7) EOL
L' U2 L' R' U2 R' U2 L' U R2 U' R' U' R2 U L' // (16/23) F2L-1
U L' U2 R U R' U2 L' // (8/31) Last slot
F l' U' L U R U' r' U' // (9/40) L3C

NEXT: F2 D L2 U' F2 L2 D2 F2 D' B2 U2 L' F' U F U2 F' R' D2 B L2


----------



## Neuro (May 25, 2017)

F2 D L2 U' F2 L2 D2 F2 D' B2 U2 L' F' U F U2 F' R' D2 B L2

CP Roux (41 STM):
y2 B' D2 r F2 B'//FB (5/5)
U' F R F'//CP (4/9)
U2 R r2 U' R2 r' U r2 U r U' M//SB+Pinkie Pie setup (12/21)
U2 R U R' U r' U' R2 U' R2' U2' r//OLLCP (12/33)
U' M2 U M U2 M' U2 M2//LSE (8/41)

Next: L2 D2 L2 D B2 D B2 L2 B2 L2 B R' D2 B2 D L' R D F U2


----------



## Pyjam (May 25, 2017)

ZZ:
F D' R U D' F' R' L D // (9/9) EOL
R' U2 R2 U' L2 R U L' U L' U R' // (12/21) F2L-1
L2 U' L' U L U' L' // (7/28) 3x2 en U
R' U L2 U' R U L2 // (7/35) L3C

NEXT: B2 L2 B' L2 F D2 R2 F' D2 L2 F D B2 L2 R' D' L' D2 R2 B' R2


----------



## Teoidus (May 25, 2017)

44 stm cf (B2 L2 B' L2 F D2 R2 F' D2 L2 F D B2 L2 R' D' L' D2 R2 B' R2)

U2 D x' M U2 r R U' r' R' U R // face
R2' D' R U2 R' D R U2 R // cll
L' U M2 U' l2 U M2 U' L' // 2 ledges
M U M' U M U2 M U2 M' U' M2 U2 M U2 M2 // lse

Next: U2 D B' U' D' F' U R B U' R2 U' R2 D R2 L2 F2 R2 D2 F2


----------



## Pyjam (May 25, 2017)

ZZ-Tricorne :
R2 B' F R' U L' U' F // (8/8) EOL
R' L U' L' U2 R U R // (8/16) RB
L' U L2 U2 L2 U L U2 L2 // (9/27) F2L-1 + 2x2 on U
(y2) L' U2 L U L' U2 R U' L U R' // (11/38) PLL J
U2 F D F' U2 F D' F' // (8/46) L3C

NEXT: B' D2 U2 F U2 R2 B' U2 B2 L2 U' R' B' F' R2 D R2 B' R D2


----------



## Neuro (May 28, 2017)

44 HTM super secret ZZ-D style shh...

x2 L F' U' F B' D2//EO Line (6/6)
R L' U L2 U2 R' L2 U2 L'//LB (9/15)
U2 D R' U R D'//CP (6/21)
U' R2 U' R' U R' U R' U' R2//RB (10/31)
U' R' U' R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R2 U2 R U//2GLL (13/44)

Next: D' U' F2 R2 B2 F2 D L2 F2 D' F D' B2 R F R U' R' B D L


----------



## Pyjam (May 28, 2017)

D R' U' L' B L' F // (7/7) EOL
R2 L' U' L U R2 L U L' // (9/16) LB
R' U' R2' U' R U R U' R2 U // (10/26) All but 3 corners
R' D' R U R' D R U' // (8/34) 3-corner cycle

NEXT: B2 U2 L2 D' B2 U R2 U R2 D' L2 F U B' L' B2 D' L2 U2 L B


----------



## Teoidus (May 28, 2017)

43 2gr (B2 U2 L2 D' B2 U R2 U R2 D' L2 F U B' L' B2 D' L2 U2 L B)

// insp - buviguvuboo
f R' U F' R' f u' // EOPair 7/7
R' F2 // CPLine 2/9
U u2 r2 U R u2 R U' r U2 r // Block 11/20
R' U' R U R U2 R2 U R' // Block 9/29
R U2 R2 U' R' U' R' U R U R2 U' R' U' // 2GLL 14/43

Next: L' F R2 B2 L2 D2 L2 F' R2 F R2 F D' B2 U' R2 U2 B' U' R D2


----------



## Neuro (May 28, 2017)

45 ZZ-D

x2 U R' L2 F' B' U' F'//EOL (7/7)
U' L' U2 R U2 L U R' U L//LB (10/17)
U2 L' U R U' L//CP (6/23)
R2 U2 R2 U2 R U2 R//RB (7/30)
U' R U2' R' U' R U' R2 U' R U' R' U2' R U2//2GLL (15/45)

Next: B2 F2 D' F2 R2 B2 L2 D2 B2 D U2 L' R2 F' D2 U2 R' D U2 R' U


----------



## Teoidus (May 28, 2017)

43 stm roux (B2 F2 D' F2 R2 B2 L2 D2 B2 D U2 L' R2 F' D2 U2 R' D U2 R' U)

y' x M2 u' R U' R' u2 // FB 6/6
r' U2 R2 U' r' U r' U M' r U r' // SB 12/18
U F' r U r' U2 r' F2 r // CMLL 9/27
U M' U M U' M' U M' U M2 U' M' U2 M2 U2 M // LSE 16/43

Next: D' U L2 B2 D L2 B2 D' B2 L2 F' U' R2 F2 R D U L F D' B


----------



## Pyjam (May 30, 2017)

ZZ-Tricorne:
R' B F U F D R D // (8/8) EOL
R' U2 R2 U2 L2 R' U2 L // (8/16) LB
R U' R' U R2 // (5/21) 2x2 on R side
U2 R U R' U2 R U' R' // (8/29) 2x2 on U
U R2 D' r U2 r' D R U2 // (9/38) Switch 2 edges + 2 corners
D' R U' R' D R U2 // (7/45) L3C

NEXT: F' B2 L' D R2 B U L2 U2 F L2 D2 R2 L2 F' R2
Short scramble! I suggest you try FMC on it. I've already found all but 5 corners in 17 HTM in 2 minutes.


----------



## Neuro (May 31, 2017)

WaterRoux, 39 STM

x2 F R2 B2 L2 r' D//FB (6/6)
U2 R U2 R' F' U2 F U' R U2//L6C (10/16)
R' U2 R U' M' U R' U2//2RE (8/24)
r2 x U' M' U' M2 U' M' U' x' M U' M2 U2 M2 U' r'//L7E (15/39)

Next: B2 U2 L' D2 B R B' D B U' F' U2 F D2 B2 D2 R2 B' U2 L2


----------



## Pyjam (Jun 1, 2017)

ZZ:
L F' L U' B' D B' // (7/7) EOL
U' R2 U R U L' U L' U' L U' L // (12/19) LB
R2 U' R' U R2 U // (6/25) RB
R2' U2 R U R' U R // (7/32) OLL
(y) R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L U2 // (12/44) PLL J

NEXT: F D2 L U2 F L F' L F2 R2 U' B2 R2 U F2 D' B2 U2 F2


----------



## Teoidus (Jun 1, 2017)

43 2gr

x' y' // insp - eklook
u f2 r u' f2 // EOPair 5/5
U' R F2 // CPLine 3/8
E2 R' u2 U' r2 U r2' // Block 7/15
R U R' U2 R U' R U2 R U' R' // F2L 11/26
U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U R U2 R' U R U2 R' U' R U // 2GLL 17/43

Next: D R F2 U' B' L F U B2 D2 L2 B2 R L' F2 L F'


----------



## GenTheThief (Jun 3, 2017)

D R F2 U' B' L F U B2 D2 L2 B2 R L' F2 L F'
ZZ

B' D' U2 L F' D' L D' // EOLine, 8
U' L2 R' U R U' L U' L U' L U' R U R' // EOF2L-1, 15
U R' F R U R U' R' F' //Accidental CPLS, 9
U R' U' R U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U R U' // 2GLL, 15
47 HTM

Next: D' U2 B2 L' R' D2 L' B2 D2 L F2 R D' U' B' U R2 B L2 R


----------



## Teoidus (Jun 3, 2017)

44 2gr

z' // insp - ifnubak
U F M f U2 f2 // EOPair 6/6
R2 D R D' // CPLine 4/10
U R u2 R M2 U' r2 u2 // Block 8/18
U2 R U' R' U R' U2 R U' R' // F2L 10/28
R U' R' U' R U2 R' U2 R U R' U2 R U R' U2 // 2GLL 16/44

Next: F B' D2 L' U' F R U B U D2 B2 D2 F2 D' R2 U B2 D


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 3, 2017)

I use CFOP.....

F B' D2 L' U' F R U B U D2 B2 D2 F2 D' R2 U B2 D

z2 y (inspection)
U' L F' D' F' B D2 (cross)
U2 L U' L2 U L (1st pair)
R U' R' U R U2 R' U2 R U' R' (2nd pair)
d L' U' L d U L' U' L (3rd pair)
U2 y L' U2 L U L' U' L (4th pair)
R U2 R' U' R U' R' (OLL)
U2 R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R U2 (PLL)
Only like 2 rotations outside of inspection. I like it!

Next scramble:
D F R' F B' U2 F R2 U L2 F' U2 F L2 U2 L2 D2 B2 D2 B


----------



## Pyjam (Jun 5, 2017)

Scramble: D F R' F B' U2 F R2 U L2 F' U2 F L2 U2 L2 D2 B2 D2 B

F' R L2 B' L2 D' // (6/6) EO-Line
U' R2 U L U' R U L // (8/14) 3x2 block on L
U2 R' U R U' R U R U2 R U R' U' // (13/27) 3x2 block on U + 2x2 block on R
(z'y) R U2 R D r' U2 r D' R2' U2 // (10/37) COLL L

NEXT: B' L2 B' F' U2 F' R2 F' L2 R2 B U L' F R2 F R' F' L' B2


----------



## xyzzy (Jun 7, 2017)

Scramble: B' L2 B' F' U2 F' R2 F' L2 R2 B U L' F R2 F R' F' L' B2

ZZ (41 ftm)
y' // insp
R' F2 U2 F R' U L2 D' // eoline
U L R U L // left block sans corner
R U R U2 R U2 R2 U' R U2 R' U' R U' R2 // right block
U L U L' U' L U L' U' L U L' U' // 1LLSLL

CFOP, but without the C, or the O, or the P (37 ftm)
z2 // insp
R' U' R y' R' D' R' D' // 222
y U R2 U R (U' D) R' D' // 223
R' U2 R' F' U F // EO third slot
U F R2 U R2 U' R2 F' // CP last slot
U R' U' R U' R' U2 R // Sune

Next: D' B' U2 F' U2 R2 U2 D' L' D2 F U2 R2 F U2 B' R2 F' U2 B2


----------



## Teoidus (Jun 7, 2017)

y z' // insp kurobruk
f2 R U' f R f2 // EOPair 6/6
U' R' U D R D' // CPLine 6/12
R2 u' r2' u R' U' r' U2 r // Block 9/21
R' U' R2 U R' U R' U R U' R2 U' R' // F2L 13/34
R2 U R U' R' U' R U2 R U' R2 U' R2 U // 2GLL 14/48

Next: F2 R2 U2 F2 U' F2 L2 B2 D2 B' U' B L2 D R B L' B2 D U'


----------



## Rpotts (Jun 9, 2017)

Teoidus said:


> F2 R2 U2 F2 U' F2 L2 B2 D2 B' U' B L2 D R B L' B2 D U'



z2 
F2 U2 L2 U L B M' U r' // XCross (9)
y U R U' R' U' D R U R' D' U' R' U R // F2L 2+3 (14, 23)
U2 M' U' R U R' U2 R U' r' // LS+EO (10, 33)
R U2 R D R' U2 R D' R2 U2 // ZBLL (10, 43)

alg.cubing

B2 R F D' R' F2 R U' D' B2 R D2 R2 F2 L' F2 B2 D2 F2


----------



## Pyjam (Jun 9, 2017)

FOR: F2 R2 U2 F2 U' F2 L2 B2 D2 B' U' B L2 D R B L' B2 D U' (I didn't see the next page)

ZZ is better than CFOP (  ) - 38 HTM :

R F D' U2 R B D' L D' // (9) EOL
R' U R U R' L U2 L2 U R' U R2 U L // (14/23) Left block
U' R U' R2 U R2 U2 R U2 R' L' U R U' L // (15/38) Right block
// (0/38) OLL-Skip
// (0/38) PLL-Skip

NEXT is still: B2 R F D' R' F2 R U' D' B2 R D2 R2 F2 L' F2 B2 D2 F2


----------



## Teoidus (Jun 10, 2017)

41 stm Roux-ZB hybrid:

x U R' U F' R D' R2 D
r' U2 M' r U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R'
M' U M U' M' U M U' M U2 M
y' l' U2 R' D2 R U2 R' D2 R2 x' U

Next: R' U' F U' B2 D R U D L' D2 L' U2 D2 L D2 L F2 L


----------



## Pyjam (Jun 11, 2017)

ZZ + Intuitive last layer : 40 HTM

L' R D' R' U2 F // (6/6) EOL
U L2 R2 U' R2 U' L' U' L' // (9/15) Left block
R2 U' R2 U2 R' U' R' U' R' // (9/24) Right block
L U L' U L U2 // (6/30) Solve edges
R2' D' R U' R' D R U R L' // (10/40) Solve L3C.

NEXT: F' R2 U2 B2 R2 D2 F2 L2 B L2 F2 U B' D2 F2 L D' U' L D


----------



## Teoidus (Jun 11, 2017)

41 STM Roux-ZB Hybrid

z y' R' M' u R2 F2 // FB 5/5
U2 M2 U' r U' r M2 U r U' r' // SB 11/16
U2 M U M' U M U' M U2 M2 // EODFDB 10/26
U2 R U R' U R U2 R2 U L U' R U L' U' // ZBLL 15/41

Next: L2 U B2 D R2 U' R2 D F2 U F' D2 R' U2 B D2 R U B' F


----------



## Hazel (Jun 11, 2017)

y x' U2 M2 Rw' F R' B2 U' B //First Block (8/8)
U2 R2 U M' U2 M Rw U Rw' R' U M2 R U2 Rw' U' Rw //Second block (17/25)
R U R' U R U L' U R' U' L //Corners (11/36)
M2 U2 M' U M U M' U2 M U //DF + DB edges + EO (10/46)
M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 //EPLL (7/53)

Yeah I know I'm really terrible at blockbuilding

Next: B U R2 B R U R2 F' L F2 L2 B2 R2 U2 L2 U' F2 U F2 D


----------



## Teoidus (Jun 11, 2017)

39 Roux

F2 r2 U M R D x // FB 6/6
r U2 r2' U' r U' r2 U2 M2 U' R' // SB 11/17
U F R' F' R U R U' R' // CMLL 9/26
M2 U M U' M' U M U2 M' U' M U2 M' // LSE 13/39

Next: F R2 F2 R U' D' R' B D R' B2 R' B2 D2 L' F2 R' F2 U2


----------



## Pyjam (Jun 12, 2017)

ZZ:
U B' U' D L F R' D // (8) EOL
U L' U' L R2 U R L2 U2 R' U' L2 // (12/20) Left block
U2 R2 U' // (3/23) Upper block
(z'y') R U2' R2' U' R2 U' R2' U2' R // (9/32) OLL Pi
U2 F2 // (2/34) Adjust faces

NEXT: F L2 F2 D2 U2 F' L2 B' R2 B' R2 D' R U B' D' R' F' R2 U'


----------



## Teoidus (Jun 12, 2017)

33 Roux

y M' r B' F' U F' // FB 6/6
M' U2 r' U r' U r' U R' // SB 9/15
F U F' U' F' L F L' // CMLL 8/23
M U M U M' U M U' M2 U2 // LSE 10/33

Next: L' B' R2 F' U2 B2 R2 F L2 F' R2 U' F2 U' L2 B D' R' D B


----------



## Pyjam (Jun 13, 2017)

ZZ for lefty:
F' U' B L U2 F' // (6) EOL
U L2 R2 U2 R2 U R U' R' U' R' // (11/17) RB
L' U L U' L' U L' // (7/24) LB
U2 L' U' L U2 L U L U L U' L' U' L2 U2 // (15/41) LL

NEXT: L2 F2 L2 D R2 D2 F2 U2 B2 U L B L2 U L2 D' R2 F U R'


----------



## Teoidus (Jun 13, 2017)

44 2GR:

z2 // insp - puheebauruk
r' F2 E f u2 R f2 // EOPair 7/7
R' L' U L // CPLine 4/11
U' M' U2 M U' M2 R' u2 M2 // Block 9/20
U R' U' R U2' R U R' U R2 // F2L 10/30
R U R' U R U2' R2' U2' R U R' U R U' // 2GLL 14/44

Next: L2 F' D2 B D2 R2 B L2 F' U2 F2 L' D2 R' D L' B D2 F' L2


----------



## Pyjam (Jun 14, 2017)

(x2) L' R' D L B' D // (6) EOL
R2 U' L U' L R2 U L U L' // (10/16) LB
R2' U' R U' R2 U R' U R U' R' U' R U' R' // (15/31) RB + OLL
D' U2 R2 U R2 U' R2 U' D R2 U' R2 U R2 // (14/45) PLL T

NEXT: F' L' F' L' B L U2 D' L' U2 L2 U' R2 D B2 U' D' R2 D


----------



## Hazel (Jun 14, 2017)

B' U' F' U F' L2 // Cross (6/6)
U' L U2 L' R U' R' // F2L1 (7/13)
U R' U R U y L U L' // F2L2 (8/21)
R' U R U2 y L' U L // F2L3 (7/28)
R U' R' U R U R' // F2L4 (7/35)
U' Rw U' Rw' U' Rw U Rw' y' Rw' U R // OLL (11/46)
M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 M' // PLL (9/55)

55 moves STM/HTM

Next: F L2 B2 D2 B2 R2 D' U2 F2 L2 D R2 L' F' D' U2 L2 B2 L' D'


----------



## Pyjam (Jun 14, 2017)

R' F U' B2 L2 R' U' B // (8) EOL
D2 L U2 R' U' D2 L2 // (7/15) LB
U R' U2 R U' R2 U' R // (8/23) RB
(y2) R' U2 R U R' U R U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R // (15/38) ZBLL T


NEXT: F2 U B2 D L2 D F2 U L2 F2 L2 R B' U' L2 B2 U2 F2 L' B F


----------



## VenomCubing (Jun 23, 2017)

"NEXT: F2 U B2 D L2 D F2 U L2 F2 L2 R B' U' L2 B2 U2 F2 L' B F"

Y'/Inspection
L D' F D' F B2 /Cross
U' R U2 R' r' U' R U M'/First f2l pair
R U R' U2 R U' R'/Second f2l pair
U L' U' L R' L' U L U' R /Third f2l pair
Y' L' U2 L U2 L' U' L /Fourth f2l pair
U M U R U R' U' M' R' F R F'/OLL
L' U' L F L' U' L U L F' L2 U L U/ PLL

Next: D L2 D2 R2 U L2 F2 L2 B2 D B2 F' U B L B2 D' F' D2 B' U2


----------



## Pyjam (Jun 23, 2017)

ZZ 42 HTM :

R L2 U B' F L' F2 R2 D' // (9) EOL
U L' D R U' R' D' // (7/16) Left block
R2 U' R2 U R' U R U2 L U' R U L' U' R // (15/31) Right block + 2 Pairs on U
U2 r U' r U2' R' F R U2' r2' F // (11/42) Simple ZBLL T

NEXT: B D2 R2 B L2 D2 F' R2 F2 R2 F' U' L' D2 R' U' B2 L B2 L2


----------



## Oatch (Jun 26, 2017)

z2 D2 L F' R' D' //EOLine (5)
L U' L U2 L' U' L' // Left Square (7)
U' L' R U' R2 U R2 U2 R' U2 R2 //Right Block (11)
U2 L U L' U' L U L' //F2L (8)
R U' L' U R' U' L // COLL (7)
U M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 //EPLL (8)

46 STM
Next: F2 R B2 R' D2 B2 U2 R D2 L' D' L' B F' D' L' U L2 B R2


----------



## Pyjam (Jun 27, 2017)

B' D' B L U F' // (6) EO-Line
U' R' L U L' U L' R U2 L' // (10/16) Left block
R U R2 U2 R U2 R U2 R2 U2 R // (11/27) Right block
U' R U R' U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 L R2 U' R' // (17/44) ZBLL T

NEXT: L F2 U2 B2 D2 L' F2 R U2 B2 R' B U' F D2 L' D R' U2 L2 R


----------



## Neuro (Jun 30, 2017)

44 2GRoux, new method, get sub-40 fairly often but usually ~46 moves (similar to reg Roux)

z y r2 f2//Pair (2/2)
r' F R F//CP Line (4/6)
u r' u r u'//FB (5/11)
r' U r' U' r U r U2 r' U' r U M' U M2//SBPP (15/26)
r' U2 R U R' U r R U2 R' U' R U' R'//OLL (14/40)
U M2 U M2//LSE (4/44)

Next: B D' B D L' D' L U2 L B2 U B2 U F2 U2 D F2 U2 L2 F2


----------



## Pyjam (Jun 30, 2017)

U' D R2 F D F // (6) EOL
U' R U2 R2 U L' U L' U L R' U' R U' L' U' L2 U2 R U' L U' R // (23/29) F2L 4x multislotting
U' L R' U2 R2 U R2 U R U L' U' R U2 R' // (15/44) ZZBL Pi

NEXT: B2 L2 F' D2 B' D2 B U2 B' L2 U2 R' B' L F2 D2 L' U' B2 L U


----------



## Hazel (Jun 30, 2017)

x2 U M U2 Rw' F U R' U M' Rw B' // FB
Rw U' R' U R2 U' R U M R U' R' U' M' U2 R' U R // SB
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' R U R' U' F' // CMLL 
U M U M U2 M' U M' U M U' M' U' M U2 M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 // LSE

67 moves STM

NEXT: U R2 U' B' L D R2 U2 L' U B' D2 R2 U2 L2 F' R2 B2 D2


----------



## Ianwubby (Jul 2, 2017)

Aerma said:


> NEXT: U R2 U' B' L D R2 U2 L' U B' D2 R2 U2 L2 F' R2 B2 D2



z2 y' D L2' U' F2 //cross
U' L U L' y R U2' R' //F2L-1
U L' U L2 U' L' //F2L-2 and 3
y R U' R' U' R U2' R' //F2L-4
y2 r U R' U R U' R' U R U2' r' //OLL
R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 //PLL

46 moves HTM (CFOP)

Next: F2 U R2 D F2 U' R2 U F2 L2 U' L D' F D F D' R' B2 D' U2


----------



## Hazel (Jul 2, 2017)

Ianwubby said:


> Next: F2 U R2 D F2 U' R2 U F2 L2 U' L D' F D F D' R' B2 D' U2



U' L2 D R D' // Cross (5/5)
U' R' U R L' U' L2 U2 L' // F2L-1 (9/14)
R U' R' // F2L-2 (3/17)
U' L U L' y' U' L U' L' // F2L-3 (8/25)
y' R U R' // F2L-4 (3/28)
R' U' R' F R F' U R // OLL (8/36)
R U R' y' R2 Uw' R U' R' U R' Uw R2 // PLL (12/48)

48 moves HTM

Next: L D F2 R2 B2 R2 D2 L2 U B2 D' L U' B F' L' D2 U2 F L


----------



## Neuro (Jul 4, 2017)

44 CFOP using Ribbon-Beta (reduces to ZZLL)

x' F' U' L' U L' B//X Cross
U R U R2 U2 R U' R' U R y' R U2 R'//F2L+LE
U2 R' F R F' R U2 R' F' U2 F//PLS
U R' U' R U' R' U2' R2 U R' U R U2' R'//ZZLL

Next: L2 U2 F2 R2 D' R2 F2 U2 F2 U2 F2 R' U F' U2 B2 F' L U2 F' L2


----------



## Hazel (Jul 5, 2017)

x2 F' L B L D2 L D' // Cross
L U' L' R' U' R U2 y R' U R // F2L1
R U R' U' L' U L // F2L2
U' R U' R' Dw' R' U' R // F2L3
L' U L U' L' U2 L y' R U' R' // F2L4 (with edge control)
R U2 R' U' R U' R' // OLL
R U R' y' R2 Uw' R U' R' U R' Uw R2 U' // PLL

Next: U R B2 D2 R' D2 U2 L' D2 L U2 R' F' D L2 F R D2 U F'


----------



## Rpotts (Jul 5, 2017)

Aerma said:


> Next: U R B2 D2 R' D2 U2 L' D2 L U2 R' F' D L2 F R D2 U F'



x2 y' R' F2 B2 L D // Cross (5)
U R U' R' U2 R' U R // F2L 1 (8, 13)
L' U2 L y' R' U' R // F2L 2 (6, 19)
U L' F' U' F L // F2L 3 (6, 25)
U L2 U2 L U L' U L2 // F2L 4 (8, 33)
U r U R' U' r' F R F' // COLL (9, 42)
U R2 U' S' U2 S U' R2 // EPLL (8, 50)

50 STM

alg.cubing

Next: L2 F2 L2 F2 D U2 R2 D F2 D R' F' L' R2 B L B L' D2 B' U


----------



## Oatch (Jul 6, 2017)

Rpotts said:


> Next: L2 F2 L2 F2 D U2 R2 D F2 D R' F' L' R2 B L B L' D2 B' U



z2 B' L D' R F' D' L' D //EOLine (8)
R' U' R' U R2 U' R' U R L U L U2 R //Right Block (14)
U' L2 U' L' U L //Left Block+Phasing (6)
U' L' U R U' L U L' U R' U' L U R U' R' U' //ZZLL (17)
45 HTM ZZ

Next: F2 U2 L2 U B2 D2 L2 D' L2 F2 D' F' D' B2 F' U' L2 F' R' D U


----------



## arquillian (Jul 6, 2017)

Oatch said:


> Next: F2 U2 L2 U B2 D2 L2 D' L2 F2 D' F' D' B2 F' U' L2 F' R' D U


x R' F' B' R B2 //Cross (5/5)
y' U2 L' U' L2 U2 L' //F2L-1 (6/11)
U' R U R' U' R U R2 U F2 U' //wait what (11/22)
z' //??
U' M U L F' L' U' M' //F2L-3 (8/30)
U2 y R' U2 R U' R B' R2 U' R U B //EO (11/41)
y' R' U' R U' L U2 R' U' L' U2 L R U2 L' U //ZBLL (15/56)

Next: U2 B R2 D2 B L2 B2 R2 U2 B' F2 D' U' F' R D2 F' D2 L U


----------



## Rpotts (Jul 6, 2017)

arquillian said:


> U2 B R2 D2 B L2 B2 R2 U2 B' F2 D' U' F' R D2 F' D2 L U



I challenged my coworker who averages around a minute to try this. With my help notating everything and a wee bit of help with the solve here and there here's what we came up with.

x2 y D' R' B R U' R' F D' // Cross (8)
L' R' U R L // F2L 1 (5, 13)
U y' R L' U2 L R' // F2L 2 (6, 19)
U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' // F2L 3 ( 8, 27)
y U R U R' U R U' R' // F2L 4 ( 8, 35)
F U R U' R' F' // EO (6, 41)
y L' U' L U' L' U2 L // CO (7, 48)
U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // CP (14, 62)
M2' U' M2' U' M' U2' M2' U2' M' U // EP ( 10, 72)

72 STM, honestly not too bad for 4LLL. I thought his solutions for the first two pairs were pretty cool. 

alg.cubing

U2 B R2 F U2 R2 U2 L2 F2 D2 B' R D' B' U' R' D' R2 U2 B F


----------



## Oatch (Jul 7, 2017)

Rpotts said:


> U2 B R2 F U2 R2 U2 L2 F2 D2 B' R D' B' U' R' D' R2 U2 B F



x2 R B L' U' F D //EOLine (6)
U L' U' L U2 L' U L //Left Square (8)
U R2 U' R U2 R U2 R //Right Square (8)
U L U L' U2 L U' L' //Finish Left Block (8)
R U' R' U R U' R' //F2L (7)
U R U2 R' U2 L' U R U' M' //ZBLL (10)
47 STM ZZ

Next: D2 F2 L2 R2 D' L2 R2 F2 U' L2 U B' D' R F L U2 R F2 D2


----------



## Neuro (Jul 7, 2017)

Found a very interesting solution to the scramble, had a 6 move X Cross but it turned into a 12 move F2L+PLS Setup. The rest of the solve wasn't all that great though, so 39 moves using CFOP+Ribbon Beta

y2 R' D2 R F B u U2 B U B U' B y2//F2L+E (12/12)
U R U2 R' U R' F R F2 U2 F//PLS (11/23)
U R' D' L U' D R' D R U R' D2 L' D R2 U2//ZZLL (16/39)

FMC gets to L4C in 15 moves, I'm bad at L4C but I'm certain it can be solved in under 30 moves from here. Let me know your solution from here!

y2 R' D2 R F B u U2 B U B2 y2//F2L-1 (10/10)
R B U2 B' R'//L4C Setup (5/15)

Next: D2 F' U2 R F2 B D' F2 L B2 D2 F' L2 U2 F L2 D2 B D2 B2


----------



## Mingler_65071 (Jul 9, 2017)

this seems like fmc more than example solves tbh


----------



## Pyjam (Jul 11, 2017)

For: D2 F' U2 R F2 B D' F2 L B2 D2 F' L2 U2 F L2 D2 B D2 B2

L F' R D2 B R U F' // (8) EO Line
U2 L' R U2 L' U' R U L U L2 U' L U' L' U L U L U' R U' R' // (23/31) All but 3 corners
F D F' U2 F D' F U' // (8/39) L3C

NEXT:F2 U' B2 R2 D F2 D2 B2 L2 R2 D2 F' D B L U2 R' D' R2 D' U'


----------



## Neuro (Jul 11, 2017)

37 STM LLOB with Ribbon Alpha

y2 U L' B D' F'//FB
R U r' U r' U R2 U' M U2 M//F2L-C
y U R U2 R2 F R2 U R' U' F' R U2 R'//TOLS 
R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U'//TTLL

Next: B' U2 R2 B2 D2 F2 D2 F' D2 R2 F' L D' R' F' L' F2 U' B R B2


----------



## Pyjam (Jul 12, 2017)

U2 R F' B L' D' // (6) EO Line
R L' U2 L U' L U R' L U2 L' // (11/17) Left block
R2 U2 R2 U R' U' R U' R // (9/26) 3rd pair
U R U' R' U2 R U' R' // (8/34) 4th pair
R2 D r' U2 r D' R' U2 R' U2 // (10/44) LL

NEXT: U B R2 L U' R2 D2 F L B U2 R2 U' F2 B2 D F2 U2 D' L2


----------



## Hazel (Jul 12, 2017)

x' U2 R2 U2 B (U2 D) R2 (D' U2) F' // FB
U2 R' U2 R' M2 R' U R2 U2 R' U M' U2 R U' R' // SB
R U2 R' U2 L' U R U' R' L // CMLL
U2 M U' M' U2 M U M' U M U2 M' U M2 U M U2 M' U M2 U // LSE

I'm horrible at Roux, I know
Next: U2 L2 B' D2 B' L2 D2 F L2 D2 B2 D R' U' F U F U L D' B


----------



## Pyjam (Jul 12, 2017)

ZZ 43 STM:

F U L' U2 B' R D L' D' // (9) EO Line
U' L' U L U' L' U L U L // (10/19) Left Block
R2 U R' U R' U R' U' R U' R' U' R' // (13/32) Right Block
y' B' R2 U R2' U' R2 U' S R2' F R2 // (11/43) COLL Pi X

NEXT: L2 R2 B' D2 F R2 B2 U2 F L2 F2 U B' U' F L D B2 D U B2


----------



## mDiPalma (Jul 12, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: L2 R2 B' D2 F R2 B2 U2 F L2 F2 U B' U' F L D B2 D U B2



38 stm portico method

R U R D F' // eodb
D' R D2 R' F2 U M F' l' // block
U L' U' L U2 L' U2 L // pair
F R' U2 R F' R' F U2 F' R // cll
U' M' U2 M U' L2 // ep5

next: U2 F2 R2 D2 F2 U' R2 U F2 R2 F2 L D U' L U F U L2 U R'


----------



## Pyjam (Jul 12, 2017)

Finally a scramble without B moves!

R L2 U' F D' // (5) EO + Cross
L' R U' R' U L2 U L' U L U L' // (12/17) Left block
R2 U' L' U R2 U' L // (7/24) Pseudo Right block
U R2 U2 R U R' U R U2 R // (10/34) CLS (OLL)
y' R U R' F' R U2 R' U2' R' F R U R U2' R' // (15/49) PLL R

NEXT: B D2 L2 F2 U2 R2 F U2 B' L D2 U L D U B L' U' R2


----------



## Neuro (Jul 14, 2017)

34 STM RA-OB (Ribbon Alpha Optimized Blockbuilding), I'm really happy with this method!

z2 y' M' D M B D'//FB (5/5)
U r U' R2 r' U' r U' R M U2 M' U2 M//F2L-C (14/19)
R' D' R U R' D R//TOLS (7/26)
U' R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2//TTLL (8/34)

Next: D' L2 U' L2 U' L2 F2 D L2 R2 F2 R' D2 L2 D' F R D' L2 D U


----------



## mDiPalma (Jul 14, 2017)

Neuro said:


> Next: D' L2 U' L2 U' L2 F2 D L2 R2 F2 R' D2 L2 D' F R D' L2 D U



another scramble without B 

let's test a feature from the next version of HARCS:







22 moves  not bad

y' // inspection
B2 D R U B // eoline (5)
L' U D2 L U2 R' L2 D2 // lb (8)
R U' R2 U' R2 U' R U' R // rb (9) 
// zbll (0)

next: D' F2 D F2 U2 L2 B2 F2 U L2 U' L F D F D2 B' L2 R U'


----------



## Pyjam (Jul 14, 2017)

Not bad for a start.
And they are people who think ZZ sucks...


----------



## Pyjam (Jul 15, 2017)

mDiPalma said:


> next: D' F2 D F2 U2 L2 B2 F2 U L2 U' L F D F D2 B' L2 R U'



R F' R2 U B' // (5) EO
U D' R2 L2 B2 U2 L' U' R' // (9/14) 3x2x2 Right block
L U2 L2 U' L U' L U' L' U' L U2 L' // (13/27) Left block
y' R' U2 R U R2' D' R U R' D R2 // (11/38) ZBLL L

NEXT: D F2 D2 F2 L2 U' R2 B2 R2 F2 U2 L' U' F' D2 B R2 F2 D' U R'


----------



## mDiPalma (Jul 15, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: D F2 D2 F2 L2 U' R2 B2 R2 F2 U2 L' U' F' D2 B R2 F2 D' U R'



39 htm "cfop"

x2 D2 F' L' B2
U L2 R F' L2 F
U R F R2 U2 F'
R U R'
d R2 U2 R' U' R U' R' U' R' U2
y' l U2 R D2 R' U2 R D2 R2

next: B D' B2 L F U2 D R B2 L' D2 F R2 F B2 D2 L2 U2 D2 B2 R2


----------



## Teoidus (Jul 15, 2017)

38 Petrus-done-right
y' x' R' U' R2 D' M2 B'
r' U M' F' U' F r R U' r2
U2 R U2 R' U' R' U2 R U2' R' U2 R
L' B L' F2 L B' L' F2 L2 U2

next:
U' F L' F L' B' D' L' R2 F U2 B' R2 F D2 F D2 R'


----------



## Neuro (Jul 15, 2017)

42 STM solve using RAOB (technically LLOB b/c full F2L was solved on accident) This is basically what I would do in a speedsolve except usually just F2L-1 corner obviously.

x2 R' D2 B M' F2 U x//FB (6/6)
U R U' R U' R U r2 U2 M' U' r' M U' M'//F2L (15/21)
U2 L' U' L U' L' U L U L F' L' F//OLL (13/34)
M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2 U2//PLL (8/42)

Next: L2 B2 L2 D B2 L2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U' B' L' B2 U R' B' D2 F D' R


----------



## Pyjam (Jul 15, 2017)

U L R F R U L D' // (8) EOL
U R U2 R // (4/12) Right square
L' U2 L2 R U2 R' U L // (8/20) Left block
R U' R' U R U R' U R // (9/29) Right block
R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' U // (9/38) COLL U (L3C)

NEXT: R U2 R' D2 L' U2 R B2 L' R2 D2 U' F U2 L' U R2 B F D2


----------



## Pyjam (Jul 24, 2017)

L B L2 F B2 // (5) EO-Line
U R U R' L' U' L U L2 U' L // (11/16) 2x2 left square
U' R2 U' R2 // (4/20) 3x2x2 right block
U' L U2 L' // (4/24) F2L done
U R U R' U R2 D R' U' R D' R2' U R U2 R' // (16/40) ZBLL Pi

NEXT: F2 U' F2 D U R2 D U2 B2 U2 B2 R F2 L F U' B' D B' F L


----------



## The Blockhead (Jul 26, 2017)

R' F2 D R2 F x2 F U F' L2 *//Cross*
U y L' U' L U L' U' L U2 F U' F' U2 y L' U' L U2 L' U' L U2 F U' F' U R' U2 R U' F' U F y R U' R'* //F2L*
U2 R U R' U R U' R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' *//OLL*
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' M2 U' M2 U' M' U2 M2 U2 M' U2 *//PLL*

*NEXT: D' B2 L2 U2 B2 R2 D B2 F2 U B R D2 B' U2 R B' L2 B2 F U'*


----------



## Hero (Jul 27, 2017)

Scramble- D' B2 L2 U2 B2 R2 D B2 F2 U B R D2 B' U2 R B' L2 B2 F U'

Method- CFOP

y2 D L' U F B L2 // Cross
y' U' R' F R F' U2 L U L'// 1st F2L pair
y' U' R U R' d' R' U' R// 2nd F2L pair
d' U R U R2 U R// 3rd F2L pair
R U R' U' F U R U' R' F' U'// 4th F2L pair/VLS setup
U2 R L' U L U2 R' L' B' U B L// VLS
x' R U' R D2 R' U R D2 R2// PLL

Not very efficient but quick F2L.
Next: D L2 U' L2 F2 D B2 R2 B2 L2 U' B' L' D' L2 U' B R2 U' R D


----------



## The Blockhead (Jul 27, 2017)

Hero said:


> Next: D L2 U' L2 F2 D B2 R2 B2 L2 U' B' L' D' L2 U' B R2 U' R D



L' U' R' U' F' D' L2 R D' R' F2 //Cross
z2 L' U LR U' R' U F' U F y' U2 L U' L' U B' U' B U2 y' R U R' U' R U R' y' R' U' R U2 R' U R //F2L
U R' F R U R' U' F' U R //OLL
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U' M2 U M U2 M' U M2 U' //PLL

Next: U F2 D L2 F2 R2 D R2 D' L' U2 B' R D2 F2 D2 F U B2


----------



## Pyjam (Jul 27, 2017)

B R U B' R U F // (7) EO-line
R U R' L U L U' L2 U' R U2 L' // (12/19) Left block
R' U' R U R' U' R U // (8/27) Right block
R2 D R' U' R D' R2' // (7/34) Winter variation
r' D r U2
r' D r U2
r' D r U2
r' D r U2
r' D r U2 // (20/54) PLL N

NEXT: L' B' U F' B2 L' D2 B U' F' U' R2 F2 B2 L2 U' R2 D F2 D2 L2


----------



## The Blockhead (Jul 27, 2017)

L' F' L' F2 R B' R D R B2 //Cross
z2 R U2 R' U' R' U R U' R' U' R F U' F' U R U R' U' R U R' U2 F' U F y2 R U R' U' R' U2 R2 U R' U' y R U' R' U' F' U F //F2L
U L F' L' U' L U F U' L' //OLL
U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 //PLL

NEXT: R2 F2 U2 R2 D L2 U2 L2 F2 D2 U' R' U B D2 B' D B' R' D' L'


----------



## qaz (Jul 27, 2017)

The Blockhead said:


> L' F' L' F2 R B' R D R B2 //Cross
> z2 R U2 R' U' R' U R U' R' U' R F U' F' U R U R' U' R U R' U2 F' U F y2 R U R' U' R' U2 R2 U R' U' y R U' R' U' F' U F //F2L
> U L F' L' U' L U F U' L' //OLL
> U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 //PLL
> ...



z2
L F' U R2 D' // mixed cross
R U' R' U' L' U' L // first pair
y R U' R' // second pair
U2 R' U' R U2 R' U R // third pair
y' R U R' U F' U' F R U' R' // F2L + EO
U' F r U R' U' r' F R // CMLL
M2 U M2 U // finish

next: R2 B' R L2 F' B D' R' D2 F2 D' R2 D' R2 D' L2 U L2 F2 L'


----------



## Hero (Jul 28, 2017)

Scramble- R2 B' R L2 F' B D' R' D2 F2 D' R2 D' R2 D' L2 U L2 F2 L'

Method- CFOP + OLS
F L' U' F U2 F R'// Cross
R U R' U2 R U R' U2 y R U R'// 1st F2L pair
y' U2 R U' R' U2 F U F'// 2nd F2L pair
U' R' F R F' U2 L U' L'// 3rd F2L pair
U2 y' R' U R U2 y R U2 R' U'// 3rd F2L pair/VLS setup
d' R' M' U R U' r' U' R// VLS
y' R U R' U' D R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 D' U// PLL

Next Scramble- U2 B2 R2 B L B U2 D L R2 F2 R2 L2 F' L2 D2 F' B' L2 B2


----------



## qaz (Jul 28, 2017)

Hero said:


> Scramble- R2 B' R L2 F' B D' R' D2 F2 D' R2 D' R2 D' L2 U L2 F2 L'
> 
> Method- CFOP + OLS
> F L' U' F U2 F R'// Cross
> ...



y x
D2 l u' U' L2 U L // layer
R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R // corners
z x r2 U M2 U' // edge
R2 U' M2 U // edge
R' U' M2 U // edge
R2 U M' U' M U2 M2 U2 // L6E

next: D2 R2 F L2 F2 L' F D B U D R2 D F2 D' R2 F2 R2 B2 U


----------



## Pyjam (Jul 28, 2017)

ZZ 33 HTM :

B R F2 R2 F' L2 U' R' D // (9) EO-line
R U R2 U L2 U2 R' U' L' U2 L2 // (11/20) Left block
R2 U' R' U R U2 L' U R U' L U2 R' // (13/33) Right block - Solved

NEXT: F2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F2 U2 F2 L U2 F2 D' B' F D' L2 R F2 U' R' U2


----------



## Cale S (Jul 28, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: F2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F2 U2 F2 L U2 F2 D' B' F D' L2 R F2 U' R' U2



U' R' F D R' F R D' // mixed cross
L' R2 F R F' R L // first pair
D' F U F' D // second pair
L U2 R U R' L' // third pair
y' U L' U2 L U2 F R U R' F' // fourth pair + EO
U R' U' R U' R' U2 R // COLL + preserve edge
U2 M' U2 M2 U2 M' U' // 4c

Next: D2 B' D L2 B' D2 L B2 U' R D2 R' F2 R2 D2 L' B2 R2 D2 L


----------



## Pyjam (Jul 29, 2017)

ZZ 46 HTM :

L' B' R' F' L2 F' U2 D' L D' // (10) EO-line + left square
L2 R' U R' U R' U' R' U' R' U' R // (12/22) Right block
U2 L' // (2/24) Left block with wrong corner orientation
y2 U R U2 R U R' U R U2' R2' // (10/34) CLS
y R U R' (y') R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 // (12/46) PLL G

NEXT: D R2 B2 U' F2 L2 F2 D L2 D' B2 R' D2 U F' D2 R' D' B2 L F


----------



## Cale S (Jul 29, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: D R2 B2 U' F2 L2 F2 D L2 D' B2 R' D2 U F' D2 R' D' B2 L F



x2 D L F2 D' R D // mixed Xcross
R' U' R' B' R2 U' B // second and third pairs
y R U' R' U' R U R' // fourth pair
U2 F' L F L' U2 L U L2 U L2 U2 L' // OLLCP
U' M2 U M U2 M' U2 M2 U // M2 + 4c

Next: B2 U F' R L2 B' L B' R' B F2 D2 R F2 R' F2 L2 B2 L


----------



## Pyjam (Jul 30, 2017)

L2 R2 D R' F L B' // (7) EO-Line
R2 D2 U L2 U L' R U D2 L' // (10/17) Left block
U R' U' R2 U' R U2 R2 // (8/25) Right block
R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R' U R' U R U2 R' U // (15/40) ZBLL T

NEXT: L U R2 F' U2 R2 U' R' D2 R2 L2 F2 R2 U L2 U2 D' R2 U


----------



## Hero (Jul 30, 2017)

Scramble:


Cale S said:


> B2 U F' R L2 B' L B' R' B F2 D2 R F2 R' F2 L2 B2 L



Method: CFOP + OLS

x D' R' U' R' F// Cross
U R U R' B U' B'// 1st F2L pair
F' U F// 2nd F2L pair
y2 R' F R F' R U' R'// 3rd F2L pair
y R U' R' F R U R' U' F' U'// 4th F2L pair/setup
U2 R' U' R2 U' R2 U R' F R F' U R// VLS
y2 R' U R' U' y R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F// PLL

Next: B2 U B2 F2 R2 D U2 B2 R2 U2 L2 F L' B2 D' U2 B D' L' U'


----------



## Cale S (Jul 30, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: L U R2 F' U2 R2 U' R' D2 R2 L2 F2 R2 U L2 U2 D' R2 U



y2 L' D R' D F2 // mixed cross
U2 R' U R // first pair
U L' U L2 U' L' // second pair
y' U2 R U R2 U' R // third pair
U F U R U' R' F' U' R' F R2 U R' U' F' // fourth pair + EO
Lw' U' L U Lw F' L' F // COLL
y M2 U' M U2 M U // M2 + 4c



Hero said:


> Next: B2 U B2 F2 R2 D U2 B2 R2 U2 L2 F L' B2 D' U2 B D' L' U'



z2 D' F' U' R' y R U R' // mixed cross + first pair
L' U2 R' U' R U L // second pair
y' L' U' L // third pair
U2 F' U2 F U' R U2 R' // fourth pair + EO
U2 R U2 R' U2 L' U R U' R' L // COLL
U2 M2 U M U2 M U // M2 + 4c

Next: R' U2 F2 R2 D2 F2 L U2 F2 D2 B2 D F' R F' R' U B2 R U2


----------



## ch_ts (Jul 30, 2017)

R' U2 F2 R2 D2 F2 L U2 F2 D2 B2 D F' R F' R' U B2 R U2

R L' B' L2 //mixed cross
z2 L' U' L U2 L U L' //first pair
F' U2 F U2 R U' R2 U R U' //second pair and EO
R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2 //third pair
U' L' U2 L U2 L' U L //fourth pair
R' U2 R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R' //COLL
M2 U M' U2 M' // MU stuff
view

Next: U2 B' L2 F D2 R2 F D2 L2 F2 R2 L' D R2 F2 L' D F D' U'


----------



## Cale S (Jul 30, 2017)

ch_ts said:


> Next: U2 B' L2 F D2 R2 F D2 L2 F2 R2 L' D R2 F2 L' D F D' U'



y x2 U F2 L D' R' D' // mixed cross
U L U2 L' // first pair
U' R U' R' // second pair
y R U' R' // third pair
U L U2 L' U' L U2 L' // fourth pair + EO
R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // COLL
U' M' U2 M2 U2 M' // finish

40 STM

Next: D B2 F2 R2 D' R2 U' L2 F2 D' F2 L' B' R' D F' U' B' F2 D' U


----------



## Pyjam (Jul 30, 2017)

D' L2 D F R' B' // (6) EO-line
U2 L2 U R U R' U' R' U L U R' // (12/18) Right block
L U L2 U L2 U2 L' U2 L U // (10/28) Left block
R U2 R D R' U2 R D' R2' // (9/37) COLL L - Solved

NEXT: D F2 U F2 R2 F2 D' R2 U F2 U F' L' D' R' F2 D2 F R' D' F'


----------



## Hero (Jul 30, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: D F2 U F2 R2 F2 D' R2 U F2 U F' L' D' R' F2 D2 F R' D' F'



x2 L B D' F' D2// Cross
y R' F R F' U2 F U' F'// 1st F2L pair
U2 R' F R F' U R U' R'// 2nd F2L pair
y U' R U' R' U R U R'// 3rd F2L pair
y U R U' R' U2 R U2 R'// 4th F2L pair/ VLS setup
U' U R U' R2 U2 R2 B' R' B R' U2 R// VLS
M2 U' M2 U' M' U2 M2 U2 M' U'// PLL

Next: B D L2 D2 U' F2 L2 D2 F2 R2 D R2 L' D' F2 L2 F U2 F2 U' B2


----------



## Cale S (Jul 30, 2017)

Hero said:


> Next: B D L2 D2 U' F2 L2 D2 F2 R2 D R2 L' D' F2 L2 F U2 F2 U' B2



y' D' R D2 R D // mixed cross 
y U R U2 R' L U' L' // first pair 
U2 R U' R2 U2 R U R' U' R // second and third pairs
L' U' L U L' U' L // fourth pair
F R U R' U' F' r U R' U' r' F R F' // OLLCP
U M2 U' M U2 M' U2 M2 // M2 + 4c

Next: B2 D2 F U2 B U2 R2 B D2 F2 U2 D' R2 D' F D' R' B2 D2 R


----------



## ch_ts (Jul 30, 2017)

Cale S said:


> Next: B2 D2 F U2 B U2 R2 B D2 F2 U2 D' R2 D' F D' R' B2 D2 R



x2 y
L2 F2 U2 F R D //eoline
R U R' U' R2 L2 U R //pseudo RB
L2 U2 L U' L U L U' L U' //LB
[B' D2 F2: F R U' R' U R U R2 F' R U R U' R'] //swap 2C,2E
R //fix
view

Next: L' D2 R2 D' L2 D' R2 U2 F2 D F2 U B R' D2 L2 B2 D L R2 D2


----------



## Pyjam (Jul 30, 2017)

Pseudo block for me too 
Premove: R'

L2 U F D B R L2 D // (8) EO-Line
R2 U R2 L U L R2 U2 R2 U L // (11/19) Left block
U R U R' U' R U2 R U2 // (9/28) Pseudo Right block
(y') F' r' F r U r' F2 r U F // (10/38) ZBLL L
B' // (1/39) Fix pseudo block

Next (by ch_ts): L' D2 R2 D' L2 D' R2 U2 F2 D F2 U B R' D2 L2 B2 D L R2 D2


----------



## qaz (Jul 31, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> Pseudo block for me too
> Premove: R'
> 
> L2 U F D B R L2 D // (8) EO-Line
> ...



x2
R' u // mixed cross
L' U L U L U L' // first pair
R' U R2 U' R' // second pair
d L U2 L' U' L U L' // third pair
d R' U R U' R' U R // last pair
U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // COLL
U' M' U2 M2 U2 M' U' //finish

next: F2 B R2 D F R B2 U B' L2 F2 U2 R2 U' R2 D2 B2 D F2 R2


----------



## Cale S (Jul 31, 2017)

qaz said:


> next: F2 B R2 D F R B2 U B' L2 F2 U2 R2 U' R2 D2 B2 D F2 R2



y2 F R2 D2 R D // mixed cross
L U' L2 U' L // first pair
R' F R F' R U' R' // second pair
y2 U D R' F R F' D' // third pair
R U2 R' U F' U' F // fourth pair + EO
y' R U R' U R U L' U R' U' L // COLL
M' U2 M2 U2 M' U2 // woaj

next: L' R2 D2 B L2 D2 B F L2 F U B R U2 R2 D U2 L B'


----------



## qaz (Jul 31, 2017)

Cale S said:


> y2 F R2 D2 R D // mixed cross
> L U' L2 U' L // first pair
> R' F R F' R U' R' // second pair
> y2 U D R' F R F' D' // third pair
> ...



y2 
R' U' F R' D' // mixed EO-line
L' U R' U2 L' // left square
R2 U' R2 U2 R' U2 R U' R' // right block
L' U' L // left block
U2 R U' R2' D' r U2 r' D R2 U R' // COLL
M2 U M2 U // finish

next: D R2 F2 U2 B2 R2 F2 D L2 R2 U2 L' B' R F' L2 D' R' B F R


----------



## JTay (Jul 31, 2017)

qaz said:


> y2
> next: D R2 F2 U2 B2 R2 F2 D L2 R2 U2 L' B' R F' L2 D' R' B F R



x2 L R D U R' B2 // XXCross (6/6)
U R U2 R' y' R U2 R' // P3 (7/13)
U R' U2 R U R' U' R // P4 (8/25)
y2 F R U' R' U' R U R' F' // OLLCP (9/34)
M2' u M' u2 M' u M2' // PLL (7/41)
U R2 F2 L2 R2 F2 L2 // Fix (7/48)

R' D' B' R2 B2 L' F' R L' F2 R D2 R' L2 D2 F2 U


----------



## Pyjam (Jul 31, 2017)

D B R B L' F // (6) EO-Line
L' R' U R2 L' U2 L2 U L R' U2 L // (12/18) Left block
U R' U R2 U2 R' U R U R // (10/28) Right block
U R' F' R U R2' U' R' F R U' R2' U R2 U R2 // (16/44) PLL Y

NEXT: B' L2 F2 D2 B R2 F R2 B U2 F2 R U' R2 B' D2 F D2 F2 L R'


----------



## Neuro (Aug 1, 2017)

ZBRoux with interesting F2B

r' x' y r2 F' D U R' D' F2 r U r U r'//F2B (13/13)
U' M U' M' U M U' M2//EODFDB (8/21)
U' x' M' U' R U' R' U R U2 L' U R' U2 R//ZBLL (14/35)

NEXT: U' F2 U' F2 U' L2 U2 L2 B2 D U B' R2 F U L' R2 U2 B L2 F2


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 1, 2017)

FMC attempt (not so good) :

(x') U R D2 R U D B' D R' // (9) 2x2x2 block
U L' U' L2 (F2 U' B U F2 U' D' B' U B D) U2 B' // (6+11/26) 3x2x2 block + square + EO (+ corner cycle)
L' U' L U' L' U L' // (7/33) Left block - Solved

NEXT: L2 B' F' D2 L2 F U2 L2 U2 B F' U' F' R' B D' F U B2 U2 F'


----------



## Neuro (Aug 1, 2017)

26 move FMC, could be better if a good insertion is found

D2 F D U' F' D2 B' D B' D' L' D F2//AB4C2E
D2 F' D' F U D' B' L2 B U' F2 D F2//Solved

NEXT: L2 D' R F2 R U' B L2 F R L2 F' R2 F2 R2 F L2 D2 F L2


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 2, 2017)

Nice, but what is AB4C2E, please?

B' R L' D2 B L U' R D // (9) EO-Line
L U L2 U' R' U' R' U R' U L' // (11/20) Left block
U' R2 U' R U2 R2 U' R U2 R' // (10/30) 3 corners to solve
(y) U' R D2 R' U R D2 R' // (8/38) Solved

NEXT: F2 R2 U L2 D F2 R2 B2 U' B2 R B' D2 R' B D' L F2 U L B'


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Aug 2, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> Nice, but what is AB4C2E, please?


All but 4 corners and 2 edges


----------



## Neuro (Aug 3, 2017)

38 move LLOB with ZBLL, interesting FB. EODFDB was garbage but that ZBLL was amazing XD

y2 x U M U' R L U' L B2 x2//FB (8/8)
R U R U2 F R F' R2 U R' U' R//SB (12/20)
U M2 U M U M U2 M' U' M//EODFDB (10/30)
F R' F' r U R U' r'//ZBLL (8/38)

NEXT: U R D' R2 U2 B D F2 L2 F B2 R2 F2 R2 D L2 B2 D2 B2 U' L2


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 3, 2017)

U' B' D' L2 U F // (6) EO-Line
U R2 U R L U2 L // (7/13) Left block
U' R' U2 R U' R' U R2 U2 R' U' // (11/24) Squares on R + U
R F D' F' U' F D F' R' U // (10/34) Solved


NEXT: B' U2 B D2 F L2 F D2 L2 R2 F' R' B' L2 R U' B2 F' D' B' D


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 9, 2017)

B' U2 B D2 F L2 F D2 L2 R2 F' R' B' L2 R U' B2 F' D' B' D
z' y'
M' U' B2 D R' //cross
y R' U' R L U' L' //f2l-1
U L' U L2 F' L F //f2l-2
y R U' R' //f2l-3
U2 F' U' L' U L F L' U L //f2l-4
U R U' L' U R' U' L //coll
U' M2' U' M2' U' M' U2' M2' U2' M' U' //epll

50 stm, 0.000000021s at 2.4 GHz

F2 U' L2 B2 D2 U F2 U L2 R F L2 U' L B2 F2 D B' R'


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 9, 2017)

L2 R B F2 L' U F' // (7) EO-Line + BL slot
L' U' R' U' R2 U L U L' U' L R2 U2 R' U2 R // (16/23) F2L
U2 F U R U2 R' U R U R' F' // (11/34) ZBLL T

NEXT: L2 F2 U' B2 R2 U2 B2 U' L2 B2 L2 F' L' D L U' F' D2 L D R2


----------



## jschwarz21 (Aug 9, 2017)

L2 F2 U' B2 R2 U2 B2 U' L2 B2 L2 F' L' D L U' F' D2 L D R2

x' y2
F U' R2 F L2 F' L2 // XCross 
D R U R' D' // F2L 2
U' R U R' // F2L 3
U L U L' U y' L' U' L // F2L 4
U' R' U' F U R U' R' F' R // OLL
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U' // PLL

Next: D2 B2 L2 F2 U L2 U2 F2 D' R2 F' D' R' B2 R2 B D R2 F' R'


----------



## Neuro (Aug 10, 2017)

New method being worked on by amany people called BOPE or Higgs. Read about it on the new method thread. 38 moves

x2 U' r' U2 M D F2 L2//Blocks (7/7)
F U F R U' R'//CO (6/13)
F' U R U2 L F' L' F R'//CP (9/22)
M' F' M' F2 M2 F'//FLFR (6/28) In a speedsolve I'd do a rotation but whatever
U' M U' M' U' M2 U M2 U2 M2//LSE (10/38)

Next: D' L2 U L2 U' B2 U F2 U' L2 U2 L' D R' F' L2 U' L2 U L B


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 10, 2017)

Neuro said:


> New method being worked on by amany people called BOPE or Higgs. Read about it on the new method thread. 38 moves
> 
> x2 U' r' U2 M D F2 L2//Blocks (7/7)
> F U F R U' R'//CO (6/13)
> ...


So is this like a variant on Roux? What are its pros and cons?


----------



## Neuro (Aug 10, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> So is this like a variant on Roux? What are its pros and cons?


It is a branch off of WaterRoux which is a Roux variant so yeah kinda  

The big thing about the method is efficiency. The average movecount is right at 39; whereas CFOP is ~60, Roux is ~48, and ZZ is ~50. As far as we know, this is the first (speedsolving) method that has ever achieved a sub-40 average movecount! It has relatively few algs and a majority of the solve exists in the last 8 edges, which can be done entirely <MU>

I'd say the main problem with it is solving the blocks. I can't say if it's an issue yet as I haven't done much testing, but CP may have bad recog.

Thank you for asking, be sure to read about it on the New Method thread! Oh and @Attila, you may wish to look into this for FMC


----------



## ch_ts (Aug 10, 2017)

Neuro said:


> Next: D' L2 U L2 U' B2 U F2 U' L2 U2 L' D R' F' L2 U' L2 U L B



BOPE!
R' D' L' y 
U2 F' M2 U' F' R2
U' F' U2 F U2 F
U' F2 U F2 
M' F M F'
M' U2 M' U2 M U
S' L' B' L S L' B L
view

Next: D2 U2 L2 F R2 F' U2 R2 F2 U2 B2 L' R' D' F D' B F U2 L D'


----------



## Neuro (Aug 10, 2017)

While it still has some amount of relevance in this thread, check out Thermex; he proposed BOPE! I've worked with him quite a bit and he has some great ideas!


----------



## jschwarz21 (Aug 10, 2017)

D2 U2 L2 F R2 F' U2 R2 F2 U2 B2 L' R' D' F D' B F U2 L D'

z2
U' L2 F D' R2 F' D R F'
y R2 U2 R2 F R' F'
y2 U R U R' F2 R U' R' 
y' U2 R' U2 R U R' U2 R' U' R U2 R' U R
x' U' R' D R U R2 U2 R D' R' U2 R2 

Next: 
D2 B L2 B D2 U2 B' U2 R2 U' R F U' R B' F2 R2 F2 R


----------



## Thermex (Aug 10, 2017)

I'm glad people are interetsted in BOPE/Higgs, it was proposed very recently and is getting some attention. I plan on creating a thread for it at some point, and tomorrow I'll be posting some example solves on this thread with it. Algs still need to be generated, so it's hard to get fast solves with it.


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 10, 2017)

jschwarz21 said:


> Next: D2 B L2 B D2 U2 B' U2 R2 U' R F U' R B' F2 R2 F2 R



F' R2 B2 U2 F' // (5) EO-line
L' U R' U' L' U L U' L' U' L' // (11/16) left block
R U' R U' R2 U2 (R2) // (7/23) right block
(R') U' R U' R' U2 (R) // (7/30) Sune
(R2) D' R U2 R' D R U2 R U' // (10/40) COLL U

NEXT: D B2 F2 D U2 F2 D B2 R2 D2 U' L B2 D2 F' D2 L U F L F'


----------



## Neuro (Aug 10, 2017)

BOPE, 34 moves

y' x2 D' B2 R F' U' R2 F R'//Blocks (8/8)
F' R U2 R'//Orientation (4/12)
d R2 U R2 U' R2 d'//Permutation (7/19)
U' M' F M F' U M' U' M2 U M U2 M U2 M//L8E (15/34)

NEXT: F2 R2 U' R2 D L2 U2 L2 B2 L2 U2 F' D2 L' D2 B D L2 B2 R2 B'


----------



## ch_ts (Aug 10, 2017)

Neuro said:


> NEXT: F2 R2 U' R2 D L2 U2 L2 B2 L2 U2 F' D2 L' D2 B D L2 B2 R2 B'



Another BOPE for me too (with pseudo RB) 32 moves
R' F D'
L B L2 B
y' U2 R U' R'
U' F' U2 F U2 F'
U M' U' M U F2
M' U' M U' M' U' M' U2 r2
view

Next: F R' L D' B L B' R B' F2 D' F2 U' D2 B2 L2 U' L2 D' F2


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 11, 2017)

ch_ts said:


> Next: F R' L D' B L B' R B' F2 D' F2 U' D2 B2 L2 U' L2 D' F2


This a scramble for corner first method!


----------



## qaz (Aug 11, 2017)

ch_ts said:


> Another BOPE for me too (with pseudo RB) 32 moves
> R' F D'
> L B L2 B
> y' U2 R U' R'
> ...



z2 x
L2 R U l
d R U' R2 U R
U L' U L2 U' L'
L' U' L y' U2 R' U R
U R U2 R' U2 R U' R' U' R' F R F'
R' U' R U' R' U2 R
M2 U M' U2 M U2 M2

next: L2 F2 U' R2 D U2 R2 B2 F2 D' U' F R2 U B' U' L' D U' F


----------



## Thermex (Aug 11, 2017)

qaz said:


> z2 x
> L2 R U l
> d R U' R2 U R
> U L' U L2 U' L'
> ...


Using BOPE on this one:
z' B2 M U' R2 U2 R2 (6/6)
y' U R U2 R' U2 R U2 R' (8/14)
U2 R2 U R2' U' R2 (6/20)
y M U2 M' U' M' U2 M2 F' M2 F (10/30)
U M' U2 M U' M U M' U2 M' U M' U2 M U (15/45)

Definitely on the unlucky side of solves with this method... everything was great until an absolute GARBAGE L8E. This is why I think &a different method needs to be devised to solve L8E. Also this so,ve would be a lot better if I knew EOLR 

Btw here's the BOPE thread for anyone who's interested: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/bope-higgs.65984/

Next scramble:
L R2 B2 R' D' R' B R B2 F2 U' F' D2 L' B' U2 R2 U' F2 U2 L' U2 D L' R


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 11, 2017)

Thermex said:


> Next scramble:
> L R2 B2 R' D' R' B R B2 F2 U' F' D2 L' B' U2 R2 U' F2 U2 L' U2 D L' R



B' U L D' R2 F // (6) EO-line
U' L2 U L U2 L U' R2 U' R' U2 L // (12/18) left block
U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R U2 R U R' // (10/28) right block
U R' U2 R U R2' D' R U R' D R2 U2 // (12/40) ZBLL L

NEXT: U' B2 R2 D' L2 U' R2 D F2 L2 R2 F D L U' B' L2 U B' L R2


----------



## qaz (Aug 12, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> B' U L D' R2 F // (6) EO-line
> U' L2 U L U2 L U' R2 U' R' U2 L // (12/18) left block
> U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R U2 R U R' // (10/28) right block
> U R' U2 R U R2' D' R U R' D R2 U2 // (12/40) ZBLL L
> ...



L' D2 L y R' U' M F // FB
U R U' R' U r' U' r2 R' // SB
r U' r' U' L U F U' L' //CMLL + EO
U' M2 U M U2 M U2 M2 // L6E

next: U D2 R F' L' U2 F' U F U2 L2 B D2 B' U2 R2 F B R2


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 12, 2017)

B' L2 D' L' F // (5) EO-line
U2 R' U R U2 L2 R U2 R' U' L' // (11/16) left block
R2 L' U R U' L R' U R U' R2 U2 R' U2 R2 // (15/31) right block
U2 R' U2 R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R' // (10/41) COLL Pi

NEXT: U F2 L2 B R D' F U2 R2 D F' D2 B' R2 D2 F L2 D2 F L2 F2


----------



## Hazel (Aug 12, 2017)

x2 F D2 F' D' y L U L' U R' U2 R2 U' F U' F' // Petrus block (15)
R U' R' U y M' U' M L' U2 L // F2L1 (10)
U M' U' M U L' U2 R U R' U2 L // F2L2+MLS (12)
U2 M' U' M // EODF (4)
R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 // PLL (13)

54 HTM/STM, not the best solve but alright.
Next: D B2 D' R2 D2 L2 U' L2 U F2 U' L U' B D R' U' F R' F U'


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 12, 2017)

ZZ 28 HTM  :

D R' B L2 F2 L' F' // (7)
R U R' L' U2 R' U' L U R' U L' // (12/19) back block
R U L' U2 L2 U' R' U L' // (9/28) Solved

NEXT: U' R U B D' R2 L' B' R' U R2 F2 D F2 U L2 B2 U2 F2 D2


----------



## qaz (Aug 12, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> ZZ 28 HTM  :
> 
> D R' B L2 F2 L' F' // (7)
> R U R' L' U2 R' U' L U R' U L' // (12/19) back block
> ...



B D' U2 L F R D // mixed EO-line
L U' L' R' U' R' // right square
U' L' R' U' L' U' L' // left block
R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' // F2L
F R F' r U R' U' r' // COLL
U' M2 U' M U2 M // L6E

next: F2 L2 F2 L' R' D2 F2 R' U2 F2 R' B' U L' F' U B2 L2 U L R2


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 13, 2017)

L D R' U B R' F // (7) EO-line
L U2 L' U2 L2 // (5/12) left square
U' R2 U R U2 R2 U2 R U' L' U R2 // (12/24) F2L-1
U' R U R2 U' R U' R' U2 R U' // (11/35) last slot + Sune

NEXT: LES YEUX BLEUS DES BEBES


----------



## Attila (Aug 13, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=z2_F2...U-_R-_U2_R_U-_//_(11/35)_last_slot_&#2b;_Sune
> 
> NEXT: LES YEUX BLEUS DES BEBES




z’ y

L2 F2 R F2 U

R’ B F’ U

B2 D2 B2

R U2 R U R2 F2 L’ R’ B L R F2 R U2 L’



Next: R2 U2 B' R2 B2 L2 F R2 F L2 D2 R B' F U' B L' B L2 B' F2


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 14, 2017)

Congrats Attila.

B' U' R B F2 U' F // (7) EO-line
U' L' U2 R' U' // (5/12) 2 squares
R' L2 U' L' U' L U' R' // (8/20) right block
U' L' U L U' L' U L // (8/28) left block / square on top
y' F R U R' F R' F' R2 U' R' F' // (11/39) ZBLL L

NEXT: F2 L2 D2 F2 D2 B L2 B' R2 U2 F2 L R' B' L U' L B U2 F


----------



## Neuro (Aug 14, 2017)

LLOB with ZBLL, Roux users may wish to examine that second block, very interesting tricks! 32 moves

z2 y' F' L U F2 B//FB (5/5)
U' r' U' r' U R2 U2 R U' M2 U R//SB (12/17)
M U' M2 U' M//EODFDB (5/22)
U' R2' D' r U2 r' D R U2 R//ZBLL (10/32)

NEXT: U2 F2 R2 D B2 U' B2 R2 D L2 B2 F' L2 B2 L' D' F' U B' F2 D'


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 14, 2017)

z2 L2 F' L2 B R2 D' U L' D2 // (9) EO + right square
U' L R' U' L2 // (5/14) left square
R U' R' U R U' R' // (7/21) right block
U' L' U2 L U2 L' U // (7/28) last pair
L2 D L' U L D' L' U2 L' // (9/37) last slot + L3C

NEXT: R2 F' B R2 U' R U2 F B R U2 L' B2 R U2 F2 B2 L B2 D2


----------



## shadowslice e (Aug 15, 2017)

R2 F' B R2 U' R U2 F B R U2 L' B2 R U2 F2 B2 L B2 D2
R D R2 L D' L2 B2 D' F R' F U2 R 13/13
U' R' U' R 4/17
U M' U M2 U R' U' M U M' U2 M' U' M2 U M' U2 M' U' 19/36
NEXT: R F' U' B R2 F2 B2 U F' B2 U2 R U2 R' F2 L' D2 F2 L2 D2


----------



## Cale S (Aug 15, 2017)

shadowslice e said:


> NEXT: R F' U' B R2 F2 B2 U F' B2 U2 R U2 R' F2 L' D2 F2 L2 D2



z2 y' D R D R 
U2 R U' R' 
U' L U L' 
U F U F'
U2 R' U' R 
R B U2 r' U L U2 R U' R' U l' 
M' U M U M' U' M U2 

that was weird

Next: F2 D' R2 D' L2 D' U' B2 U' L2 B2 R' D' B2 F' L' U' R' B U' F


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 15, 2017)

F2 D' R2 D' L2 D' U' B2 U' L2 B2 R' D' B2 F' L' U' R' B U' F

[SIMPLE] ZZ :

F' U' B' R U L F L F2 // (9) EO-line
U2 L' // (2/11) left square
R2 U2 R U' R // (5/16) right square
U2 L' U' L R U R' // (7/23) right block
U L' U' L // (4/27) left block
U2 R U2 R D R' U2 R D' R2' // (10/37) Fish…
y' R U2 R D R' U2 R D' R2' // (9/46) …& Chips

NEXT: U R2 B2 R2 U B2 U F2 U F2 L2 R F' D' L D R' B' U B2 U2


----------



## Cale S (Aug 15, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: U R2 B2 R2 U B2 U F2 U F2 L2 R F' D' L D R' B' U B2 U2



y x2 D' R D2 R2 y' L U' L'
R' U2 R' U2 F U' F'
R U R' U R2 F R F' R 
U' R U R' U F' U' F
F U R U' R' F'
M D' M' U' M D M' U'

Next: R L2 F L U2 B U2 D F' R2 U2 L2 D2 B' R2 F R2 D2 F' L'


----------



## Teoidus (Aug 16, 2017)

x2 R U' f F U' f' y' // EOPair 6/6
R U' R2' D' // CPLine 5/11
U' R2 U2 R' u2 U r' U2 r // Block 8/19
U R' U R' U' R2 U R' U' z' // F2L 9/28
y2 R2 U' R2 U' R U2 R U' R' U' R U R2 U' R2 // 2GLL 15/43

Next: 
B D' B D L' D F2 R' B' L2 U B2 D B2 U2 R2 F2 B2 U'


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 16, 2017)

Teoidus said:


> Next: B D' B D L' D F2 R' B' L2 U B2 D B2 U2 R2 F2 B2 U'



ZZ “Fish & Chips” :

(y z2) L2 F' U2 L R' B' // (6) EO-line
U2 L2 U' L2 R U' R U R2 U2 R U2 L // (13/19) left block
R' U R2 U2 R' U2 R2 // (7/26) right block
R U' L' U R' U' L // (7/33) Niklas
U' R U' L' U R' U' L // (8/41) Niklas

NEXT: R2 D2 F L2 B2 F D2 L2 F L2 R B F2 D B2 U B' F' L2 R' B'


----------



## Elo13 (Aug 16, 2017)

R2 D2 F L2 B2 F D2 L2 F L2 R B F2 D B2 U B' F' L2 R' B'

x y' // inspection
F' U F M f R' f2 // eopair 7/7
U R2 U F2 // cpline 4/11
M2 R' U R' E2 r2 R U r2 // block 9/20
U' R2 U R2 U R' U' R U R' U2 // f2l 11/31
R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R U R2 // 2gll 15/46

Next: F2 R2 B R2 D2 F2 R2 F D2 R2 D2 L R' B' R' F2 R D F R' U


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 16, 2017)

Elo13 said:


> F2 R2 B R2 D2 F2 R2 F D2 R2 D2 L R' B' R' F2 R D F R' U



(z2) F D R2 F L U' F R' B R F' // (11) EO-line
U2 L' U L' U' L2 U2 L // (8/19) left block
R2 U R U2 R' U R // (7/26) almost done
U R' D' R U2 R' D R // (8/34) last 3 corners

NEXT: D2 F2 U' L2 F2 D B2 D' F2 L2 B2 L U F2 R' U B L' D B' D'


----------



## Neuro (Aug 17, 2017)

FMC attempt, 28 moves

D' B' R F2 D' F2 L//2x2x3 (7/7)
F D' F'//EO (3/10)
R D R2 * D' R2 D' R D2 R2 D//L4C 10/20)

*=R2 D F U2 F' D' R2 D2 B L2 B' D2

Final Solution: D' B' R F2 D' F2 L F D' F' R D2 F U2 F' D' R2 D2 B L2 B' D R2 D' R D2 R2 D

NEXT: R2 U' F2 U2 L2 U L2 R2 F2 U2 B2 L F U F L B2 L' R F' U


----------



## Brest (Aug 17, 2017)

Neuro said:


> NEXT: R2 U' F2 U2 L2 U L2 R2 F2 U2 B2 L F U F L B2 L' R F' U



x'
U' D F l D R' U R'
L' U' L
R U' R' U R' U' R
L F' U F L'
R U' R' U R' D' r U r' D R2 U R'
F U' R' U2 R U F' R' U' R U R' U R U

Next: R2 L2 D' B2 R2 D' B2 R2 U L2 U' F' D' B R2 U' F2 R B U2 R2 D2


----------



## jschwarz21 (Aug 17, 2017)

Brest said:


> Next: R2 L2 D' B2 R2 D' B2 R2 U L2 U' F' D' B R2 U' F2 R B U2 R2 D2



y // Inspection
R' U' R' F U' B' U2 B' // Pseudo xcross
F U2 F' y R U' R' // F2L 2
y' L' U' L // F2L 3
y' R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 // Correction
U L' U L U' L' U' L // F2L 4
R' d' L' U L F // OLL
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U/ PLL

Next: L B' D2 F2 U2 B2 R2 U2 B U2 B R F' L U F' D2 R' B'


----------



## Benjamin Warry (Aug 17, 2017)

Pretty good solve for me!

Method: CFOP

Moves: 45

X2 / INSPECTION
F' L F' U' R2 U R / X-CROSS
U2 L U' L' / 2ND SLOT
R' D' r U' r' D R / 3RD SLOT
U' L' U2 L U2 L' U' L U R' U2 L' U' L U2 R' / LAST SLOT+OLL
R' F R' B2 R F' R' B2 R2 U / PLL

Next scramble: R2 L2 D' F2 L' U2 F' R D U' R' U2 L' D L' D2 B' L B' F2 U D L' R2


----------



## JTay (Aug 17, 2017)

R2 L2 D' F2 L' U2 F' R D U' R' U2 L' D L' D2 B' L B' F2 U D L' R2

y' B2 U F' D L' F
R' U R' U2 R2 U' R' U R U' R
U R2' U' R F R' U R2 U' R' F' R M U r'
M' U' M' U2 M' U' F2 M' F2

B2 D' F2 R2 U' F2 R2 U' L2 U R2 B' L2 R2 F L R2 B2 R' F' U


----------



## Brest (Aug 17, 2017)

Benjamin Warry said:


> Next scramble: R2 L2 D' F2 L' U2 F' R D U' R' U2 L' D L' D2 B' L B' F2 U D L' R2



x2 y
F2 D R2 B' U L2 F' L'
U' F R U' F'
R2 U2 R' U R U' R' U' R
U R U R' U R U' R'
U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R' U



JTay said:


> B2 D' F2 R2 U' F2 R2 U' L2 U R2 B' L2 R2 F L R2 B2 R' F' U



z y2
L F' D2 F D'
R U R' U' R U2 R'
U' R' U' R d' L U' L'
R' U2 R U R' U'
R2 U2 R2' F R2 U R' U' F'
U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R

Next: F2 R2 L2 D F2 D2 F2 U B2 D L2 F' U' F U2 F U2 F' D2 R U2


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 17, 2017)

Brest said:


> F2 R2 L2 D F2 D2 F2 U B2 D L2 F' U' F U2 F U2 F' D2 R U2



ZZ Fish (& no chip) :

D' F R2 U' F' D' // (6) EO-line
L U R2 L U' L2 U' R U2 L // (10/16) left block
R' U R' U' R U' R2 U2 R' U R // (11/27) right block
L U2 L2 U2 L2 U L2 U L2 U' L' U // (12/39) LL (Fish)

NEXT: F2 L B R' F2 U D B2 R B D2 L2 B' U2 B D2 B' R2 F2 U2


----------



## Teoidus (Aug 17, 2017)

z y2 r S' R' F' U' F R2 f2
F2 D R' D'
r2 U' R u2 R2 U' R2' U R U' M2 U2 M2 U' R U M2 U' M2
U R' U' R U' R' U R U' R U R2' U R2 U2 R' U'

Next: 
D2 L2 U2 B2 F2 R D2 B2 U2 B2 F L2 U F R' D L F2 D


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 17, 2017)

Teoidus said:


> D2 L2 U2 B2 F2 R D2 B2 U2 B2 F L2 U F R' D L F2 D



Undocumented method - 33 HTM :

U' L' D' U' F' D2 F B U F U' B' // Edge orientation & corner cycles
U F2 D2 R' U2 L2 F2 L2 F2 R' U2 R U R2 L F2 L' U' R' U R // Elegant blockbuilding

NEXT: D2 R2 B F2 D2 L2 U2 L2 B' F2 D2 U R' D2 B L2 D' L2 F' U'


----------



## Brest (Aug 17, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: D2 R2 B F2 D2 L2 U2 L2 B' F2 D2 U R' D2 B L2 D' L2 F' U'



x2
F' B R U' R' E D2 R2 D2
F' U F2 R F' 
R2 U' R2 U2 R U R' U R U R' U R' U' R U

Next: B2 U2 R2 U2 R F2 U2 R B2 F2 U2 R' F' R D B2 D2 B' L F'


----------



## UnspeakableRebel (Aug 17, 2017)

CFOP

Inspection: z2
Cross: F' R' D' B D' F D2
First F2L pair: U' (L' U L) U2 (L U L')
Second F2L pair: U (R U R' U') (R U R') U2 F' U F
Third F2L pair: U2 R' U' R
Last pair: U' (L' U L) U' F U F'
(Two-Look)OLL: U F (R U R' U') F' U (R U R') U R U2 R'
(Two-Look)PLL: U' R' F R' B2 R F' R' B2 R2 U R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U2

Next: L' U2 D2 L F' L' R2 F L2 D U L R2 F L' U L F2 R' D B2 F D L2 D'


----------



## Teoidus (Aug 17, 2017)

x' y u' R' U2 r2' F' r D' M2
y' U' L' U' L
R' U' r' u2 M' U' R U R u2 
U2 R2 U' R U RU' R2 U R U' z'
U2 R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' U

Next: 
D U2 B R2 F' L2 R2 B' F L2 U2 L F2 D' B2 F U2 L U' B'


----------



## ch_ts (Aug 18, 2017)

Teoidus said:


> Next:
> D U2 B R2 F' L2 R2 B' F L2 U2 L F2 D' B2 F U2 L U' B'



U B2 U' L' B U2
L' D2 B' L2 B D B L'
z' x' U2 R' F R2 F'
U R' U2 R U R U R' U' R U' R' U R' U' R2 U2 R2 U' R' U R'
view

Next: B2 U F2 D2 B2 R2 B2 D F2 R2 U' L' D' R2 B2 R F' L D' L' U'


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 18, 2017)

ch_ts said:


> B2 U F2 D2 B2 R2 B2 D F2 R2 U' L' D' R2 B2 R F' L D' L' U'



U D2 F L U' L2 B2 L' D' // (9) EO + 2x2 block
U' R U R' L U2 L' // (7/16) left block
R U' R U2 R' U' L U' R2' U L' U' R // (13/29) right block, preserving pairs on top
y R2' D' R U' R' D R2 U' R' U2 R // ZBLL : 3 Corner cycle + Sune

NEXT: U' R' U2 R D' F U' L U B U2 D' F2 D L2 D2 L2 B2 U R2 F2


----------



## Hucklebberry (Aug 18, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> U' R' U2 R D' F U' L U B U2 D' F2 D L2 D2 L2 B2 U R2 F2



y z2
L2 D B R U R' F2 S U' S' /Cross
y U' R' U R2 U R' //F2L 1
U2 L U L' U L U' L' //F2L 2
R' U2 R U2 R' U R //F2L 3
U' F U' F' U L' U' L //F2L 4
y2 L F' L' F U2 L2 y' L F L' F //OLL
U' M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 M' U2 //PLL

next:
*U' F U B2 F' U' L2 U' F' D R2 B2 D' L2 R B2 F R2 B F2 D R2 D2 U' L' F2 L' R U R'*


----------



## UnspeakableRebel (Aug 18, 2017)

Hucklebberry said:


> U' F U B2 F' U' L2 U' F' D R2 B2 D' L2 R B2 F R2 B F2 D R2 D2 U' L' F2 L' R U R'



Method: CFOP

Inspection: z2
Cross: D F L U R' B' R' D2
Pair1: y' U2 R U R2 U2 R
Pair2: L U' L' R U2 R' U R U' R'
Pair3: L U' L y' U R U R' U F' U2 F
Pair4: U F U' F' U F U' F'
2LOLL: f R U R' U' f' U F R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' F'
PLL: x' R2 U2 R D R' U2 R D' R F' 

Next: L' U2 F2 L2 U' B2 R2 B2 D2 F2 D F2 L U F D2 B2 F L2 F'


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 19, 2017)

UnspeakableRebel said:


> L' U2 F2 L2 U' B2 R2 B2 D2 F2 D F2 L U F D2 B2 F L2 F'



Method: ZZ in the 8th dimension

R' D R F' R2 B' D2 // (7) EO-line
L' R2 U' L2 U' L2 // (6/13) left block
U' R2 U2 R U' R' S R2 S' // (11/24) right 2x3 block
B2 R2 U L U' L' R2 B2 // (8/32) solved

NEXT: R2 B2 L F2 B L F' R F2 U2 R U2 L B2 R2 U2 L' D2


----------



## qaz (Aug 20, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> Method: ZZ in the 8th dimension
> 
> R' D R F' R2 B' D2 // (7) EO-line
> L' R2 U' L2 U' L2 // (6/13) left block
> ...



x
L U' L D' x' D' R' F2 D R'
U2 L R' U R U2 L'
y R2 U' R
y U2 R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R U R' U'

next: R L2 U' R2 F2 U2 D' R F' U' L2 D2 R2 B2 D B2 R2 U' F2


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 20, 2017)

qaz said:


> R L2 U' R2 F2 U2 D' R F' U' L2 D2 R2 B2 D B2 R2 U' F2



L' D' R' B D B' U B // (8) EO + 3C cycle
D' L' U' R U2 u' L2 u // (16) two 2x2 blocks
L U2 R U2 R' // (21) 3x2 block on right
U2 L' U L U2 L' U' R L // (30) Solved

NEXT: D' B2 R2 D' L2 U' B2 R2 F2 R2 F2 R' B' F R B' R2 U2 L' B' L'


----------



## ch_ts (Aug 22, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: D' B2 R2 D' L2 U' B2 R2 F2 R2 F2 R' B' F R B' R2 U2 L' B' L'



Method: c2gr
x y'
F U F' //a D8 a'
U R F //cw
F2 u2 R' S
u' R' u2 S R S' r2 R U' R' u2 U r' U2 r
R2 U' R U2 R' U2 R U' R' U2 R' U' R U2
R U R' U R U2 R' y R U2 R' U' R U' R'
view

Next: U' F2 U' L2 R2 D' B2 U' L2 R2 U B R D' B' R B2 R' F R' U


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 23, 2017)

ch_ts said:


> Next: U' F2 U' L2 R2 D' B2 U' L2 R2 U B R D' B' R B2 R' F R' U



R2 F' B U B R F R' D // (9) EO-Cross
L U' L' U' R' U R L' U2 L U L U' L' // (15/24) left block
R' U' R2 U2 R' U R' U2 R // (8/32) right block
y (R' U2 R U R' U R) // (7/39) AntiSune
U (R U R' U R U2 R') // (8/47) Sune

NEXT: L2 U B2 F2 U' L2 D' U' L2 U' L' F U' F2 R D L' F' R' B2 U2


----------



## ch_ts (Aug 24, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: L2 U B2 F2 U' L2 D' U' L2 U' L' F U' F2 R D L' F' R' B2 U2



weird 32 moves zz solution, started with line on D, switched to line on L, inserted J-perm cancels 6 moves:
L F D R B2 R B L D'
U' L R2 U R2 U2 R' D2 R2 D' R' D' R' D R2 D' (D U R2 U' R' U R2 D' R U' R') R U
view

Next: D' R2 U2 R2 B2 U' B2 F2 D2 B2 U' B U F D' F D2 F L' F2


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 24, 2017)

I like it!



ch_ts said:


> D' R2 U2 R2 B2 U' B2 F2 D2 B2 U' B U F D' F D2 F L' F2



U L D' F B' R2 D // (7) EO-line
U' R' U' D2 L2 D2 // (6/13) right block
U2 L' U L' U L' U L U2 L' U L // (12/25) left block
y R' U' R U' R' U2 R U' // (8/33) Sune - Solved

NEXT: D2 B L2 D' F' U2 F2 B2 R D' B2 R B2 L' F2 R2 B2 D2 R D2 L'


----------



## 2180161 (Aug 24, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> I like it!
> 
> 
> 
> NEXT: D2 B L2 D' F' U2 F2 B2 R D' B2 R B2 L' F2 R2 B2 D2 R D2 L'



B2 R U' L' U F U' R// 2X2X2 (8/8)
F' U2 F' U' L' U2 L'//3X2X2 (6/14)
U' L' U L y'// EO (4/18)
R2 U2 R2 U R2 U R// F2L (6/24)
y L U2 L' U2 R' U L U' L' R2 U2 R' U' R U' R'// ZBLL (16/40)

NEXT: F2 D2 B2 F2 L2 D2 U2 L' F2 R2 D' L' B D' R U B2 D2 F' L'


----------



## ch_ts (Aug 25, 2017)

2180161 said:


> NEXT: F2 D2 B2 F2 L2 D2 U2 L' F2 R2 D' L' B D' R U B2 D2 F' L'



//c2gr
z' y2 
U R' U' //B2
f2
r' E R' r' U' R u2 
R' U M' U M R' U M U M' U M U M' U2 R2 U r2
U R2 U2 R' U R'
U2 R2 U R U' R U R2 //antisune
U //fix
view

Next: U2 B2 L2 U' L2 U' L2 U F2 R2 U' R' F U B R B D' L R2 B'


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 25, 2017)

ch_ts said:


> Next: U2 B2 L2 U' L2 U' L2 U F2 R2 U' R' F U B R B D' L R2 B'



Mix Roux/ZZ:

R' D' B' r2 U r U' r D2 L' // (10) left block
D r' U r D' // (5/15) EO
U R2 U' R U' R2 // (6/21) right square
U' r' U2 M' // (6/26) DB edge
U R U' L U' R' U L' // (8/34) F2L
R U R' U R U2 R' // (7/41) Sune
U2 x R2' D2 R U R' D2 R U' l // (10/51) PLL A

NEXT: U' L2 R2 U' F2 L2 D2 B2 D B2 D F' D' R2 U L D' B L' B2 R'


----------



## mDiPalma (Aug 25, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: U' L2 R2 U' F2 L2 D2 B2 D B2 D F' D' R2 U L D' B L' B2 R'



Speaking of mixed methods, I present the "Brother Method". It's a combination of all the methods!

y' U L2 
F R E' R E // roux ?
R U L2 D L x' // petrus ?
R U R2 F R2 F' U R y // cfop ?
U2 R U' R' // winter variation ?
x R2 U l U R U' l' U' l U2 R' U2 R U' // pll R !

(perhaps @Pyjam can find the real reason for the name  )

Next: U2 L' R' B2 D2 R U2 R' F2 R B2 F U' R D' B' D U2 L2 R2


----------



## 2180161 (Aug 26, 2017)

mDiPalma said:


> Next: U2 L' R' B2 D2 R U2 R' F2 R B2 F U' R D' B' D U2 L2 R2



y D' B U' F M' F R2 U' r' U2 R U' R' U R U' z' // FL+2E (16/16)
U l' U R D' R' U' R D x' //CLL (9/25)
y R' F R2 U' R2 F2 R2 U' R2 F R// L2E (10/35)
M2 U' M2 U' M' U2 M2 U2 M' U'// (10/45)

Next: B2 L U2 L D2 B2 R2 F2 R B2 L' U F' U2 F2 R B' D' L U R2


----------



## Cale S (Aug 26, 2017)

2180161 said:


> Next: B2 L U2 L D2 B2 R2 F2 R B2 L' U F' U2 F2 R B' D' L U R2



D R' F2 R U x' // EO 
R D' R2 D R' // line
L2 U2 L U L' U L' U L U2 L' U L // left block
R2 D' r U2 r' D R U2 R // ZBLL
U' R' U2 R U R' U' R // magic

Next: U2 B2 F2 R2 D2 R' U2 F2 L B2 D2 F R D L F2 L D2 F' L'


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 26, 2017)

mDiPalma said:


> (perhaps @Pyjam can find the real reason for the name  )


You're a true artist! 



Cale S said:


> Next: U2 B2 F2 R2 D2 R' U2 F2 L B2 D2 F R D L F2 L D2 F' L'



R2 F R' B2 L U' R' y2 // (7) left block
r' U r R U2 r' U r' U R U' r2 // (12/19) EO-Stripe
U' R' U' R2 U2 R L' U R U' L // (11/30) right block
y2 r U2' r2' F R F' R' r2 U2' r' // (10/40) V-Perm
y' L' U R U' L U R' // (7/47) L3C (Niklas)

12 moves for EO-Stripe with 6 bad edges isn't too bad, I suppose.

NEXT: D2 B' U2 F' R2 U2 F2 R2 U2 R2 F' R' U' L U2 F U2 L' D2 L2 F


----------



## Neuro (Aug 28, 2017)

LLOB-ZB (32 moves)

y2 R' U2 D2 F2 L D2//FB
U R r U R' U' R2 U R2//SB
U' M U2 M' U M U//EODFDB
x' R U' R D2 R' U R D2 R2 F'//PLL

NEXT: R' D F' R' F2 L2 F U' F R L2 U' F2 U' F2 U' L2 U2 D F2 D


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 28, 2017)

Neuro said:


> R' D F' R' F2 L2 F U' F R L2 U' F2 U' F2 U' L2 U2 D F2 D



Zzoux 42 STM :

zz R B U' F U2 D2 // (6) FB
L U2 M U' M' U r2 U M2 // (9/15) EO-Stripe
U2 R2 U2 R' U R2 U R U' R' // (10/25) SB
U L' U L U2 R' L' U L U' R2 U' L' U R' U' L // (17/42) LL

NEXT: U2 B2 F2 D' L2 R2 F2 D' R2 D2 U L D' U' B' L' F U B U' F'


----------



## ch_ts (Aug 28, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: U2 B2 F2 D' L2 R2 F2 D' R2 D2 U L D' U' B' L' F U B U' F'



U2 L2 F' R F' U B // first block
r U' r' U' M' U2 M U M U M' U M U M' //eoline
R2 U2 R' U' R2 U R U' R' U' R // second block
R' U' R U' R' U2 R // cancel into fish
R' F' R B' R' F R B U2 // cancel into chips
view

Next: L2 D2 F L2 B' U2 R2 F2 D2 L2 D' F U' F2 L F' L2 U2 F'


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 28, 2017)

I recognize this variant! 

You can do EO-line like this:
U r U' r' M U' r // (7) EO-line : orient 3 and disorient 1, then orient 4.
…with a great continuation.



ch_ts said:


> Next: L2 D2 F L2 B' U2 R2 F2 D2 L2 D' F U' F2 L F' L2 U2 F'



zz R2 L U' x U' R' U2 x // (6) FB
U' r U r2 R' U r' U' r2 U' M2 // (11/17) EO-line
U R' U R' U2 R' // (6/23) SB
U2 r U2' R2' F R F' R U2' r' // (10/33) Fish (Y-Perm)
U' r U R' U' r' F R F' // (9/42) Chips (OLL T)

NEXT: L2 R' B2 U2 R2 F2 D2 L U2 R' B2 D R' U B2 R F D2 U' B


----------



## Neuro (Aug 28, 2017)

2GRoux (40 moves)

x' u f2 F R2 F' R' u' r u//CPFB
U M' U2 R U R' U r2 U r2 M' U M U' M'//SB+PP
r' R2 U R' U r U2 r' U M'//OLL
U' M2 U M2 U2 M2//LSE

NEXT: R2 U2 F2 U L2 B2 U2 B2 U2 R2 B2 R' B' D U2 R' U' F D R' F2


----------



## porkynator (Aug 28, 2017)

Neuro said:


> NEXT: R2 U2 F2 U L2 B2 U2 B2 U2 R2 B2 R' B' D U2 R' U' F D R' F2



F U' B U' L2 //2x2x2 (5/5)
U2 F R U F' U R U2 R //All but 3 edges and 3 corners -1 move (9/14)
F' D2 F U2 F' //Corners -2 moves (5/19)
L' D S' D' L D S //Edges (7/26)
D F //Finish (2/28)

See on alg.cubing.net

Next scramble: L' U R2 B2 U F2 D' R2 U' L2 U' L D' F' L2 D F2 D2 L F2


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 29, 2017)

porkynator said:


> Next scramble: L' U R2 B2 U F2 D' R2 U' L2 U' L D' F' L2 D F2 D2 L F2



Zzoux :

zz F U F r' B' F2 R2 F // (8) Left block
r' R2 U' r U' R2 r' U' r2 // (9/17) EO-line
U' R' U R' U2 R2 U R' U' R U2 R' // (12/29) Right block
R' U R2 D r' U2 r D' R2' U' R // (11/40) COLL T = N-Perm
y'x R2' D2 R U R' D2 R U' l // (9/49) PLL A

NEXT: D L2 U2 B2 U R2 D B2 R' F' L2 R B2 L2 U L' D2 F'


----------



## porkynator (Aug 29, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: D L2 U2 B2 U R2 D B2 R' F' L2 R B2 L2 U L' D2 F'



y' z2 U2 R' F' //EOLine (3/3)
U' R L U' R' U R U L2 //2 squares (9/12)
U' L U L' //F2L-1 (4/16)
U R U' R' U R U2 R' U2 //All but 3 corners (9/25)
B' U2 B' D' B U2 B' D B2 //3c (9/34)

Next: L' U F' L2 F' R' U' D2 F' L' F2 R2 B' R2 D2 L2 U2 F2 L2 B2 L2


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 29, 2017)

porkynator said:


> L' U F' L2 F' R' U' D2 F' L' F2 R2 B' R2 D2 L2 U2 F2 L2 B2 L2



Zzoux :

zz R' L F2 U2 F' U F' L2 F // (9) Left block
U' M U r R U' r2 U r2 // (9/18) EO-line
U R2 U R2 U2 R L' U R U' L // (11/29) Right block
U R U R' U F2 R U2 R' U2' R' F2 R U2 // (14/43) ZBLL Pi

NEXT: L2 D2 L2 R B2 R2 F2 D2 L B2 R' B' L U F D' B' R2 D R2 D'


----------



## Elo13 (Aug 29, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: L2 D2 L2 R B2 R2 F2 D2 L B2 R' B' L U F D' B' R2 D R2 D'



z // inspection
r u r' F M' B' // fb 6/6
R U2 r2 U2 r' U2 R2 U R2 U2 r' U' R // sb 13/19
L' U R U' L U R' // cmll 7/26
U2 M' U' M2 U M U2 M' U2 M' U' // lse 11/37

Next: D L U' L2 F R2 F2 R D U2 R U2 D2 L2 F2 R F2 B2 R'


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 29, 2017)

Elo13 said:


> D L U' L2 F R2 F2 R D U2 R U2 D2 L2 F2 R F2 B2 R'



Zzoux (with _optimized_ right block?) : 

D' R' U2 R B2 R zy2 // (6) Left block
R U R U D' r U r' D U' r2 // (11/17) EO-line
R S R2 S' U2 R' S R2 S' R' // (10/27) Right block
U2 R' F2 r2 U' r' F r' F2 R // (10/37) Y-Perm (COLL L)
r U R' U' r' F R F' // (8/45) L3C (COLL T)

NEXT: D B U' B R' B2 L2 D B L2 U2 L' F2 R D2 F2 L' B2 U2 L


----------



## Neuro (Aug 29, 2017)

2GRoux meets Zzoux! (40 moves) idk but ~18 moves to a fully 2G state seems pretty good to me 

x2 y u' R' f R2 F2 r2 u r2 U r u2//CFPB (11/11)
R' U' R2 U2 r' U' M//EO Line (7/18)
U R2 U' R U2 R2 U2 R U2 R//F2L (10/28)
U2 R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R//2GLL (12/40)

NEXT: U R2 D L F L' F U2 R' L2 F' R2 U2 B' R2 F2 U2 F U2 R2


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 29, 2017)

Bravo! Excellent!


----------



## ch_ts (Aug 29, 2017)

Neuro said:


> NEXT: U R2 D L F L' F U2 R' L2 F' R2 U2 B' R2 F2 U2 F U2 R2



Never used this edge cycle before!
x2 y2 S2 r2 B' R2 B u2 R' U r2 E2 R' E2 R U E2 R' U' R' E2
U R2 U' R2 U' (U' R' U' R' U' R U R U R) R' U R' U' R
view

Next: R' U' F2 U L2 R2 D F2 R2 D2 F2 U F D' L R D2 R2 U L2 B'


----------



## Neuro (Aug 30, 2017)

Roux w/ TCMLL+L7E, 41 moves. Similar to 42 but uses TCMLL and a "2 look" L7E system comprised of inserting LE/doing EO then L6EP (4B/4C or 1 alg)

I think that using TCMLL+42 could yield amazing results with a solid L7E system

E R d' F' R2 F L B'//FB
U2 r U2 r' U' R2 B U' B'//Sq+TCMLL Setup
U R' U2 R' F R F'//TCMLL
M U M2 U' R U M' U M2 U M' U2 M U' M U2 M//L7E

NEXT: U2 F2 D F2 L2 D R2 B2 R2 D F' R' B2 L2 U L' D' L2 B2 R'


----------



## jschwarz21 (Aug 30, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> D2 B L2 D' F' U2 F2 B2 R D' B2 R B2 L' F2 R2 B2 D2 R D2 L'



y'
F' R D F' U' L R // cross
y R U' R U' R U R' // F2L1
F U' F' U2 R' U' R // F2L2
L' U2 L2 U L // F2L3
y' U' L' U L d R U' R' // F2L4
U' F R U R' y L' U L U2 L' // COLL
M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 M' // PLL


----------



## Neuro (Aug 30, 2017)

Umm I guess I'll use my own scramble

SCRAMBLE: B L2 F U2 B' R2 U2 B R2 F L' B' F R D L' U L2 U2 F2 R2

z y2 U f' R2 U F2 M u' r u' R2 u2//CPFB (11/11)
r U' R' U' M2 U r2 S R S'//EO Line (10/21)
R' U R' U2 R'//F2L-1P (5/26)
U' R2 U R U' R' U R U R2 U' R2 U'//2GLPLL (13/39)

NEXT: L2 B2 D' L2 F2 L2 U F2 U' L2 U2 B R2 B' U' B' L D' L' U R2


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 30, 2017)

I like the S R S' trick!



Neuro said:


> L2 B2 D' L2 F2 L2 U F2 U' L2 U2 B R2 B' U' B' L D' L' U R2



Zzoux 40 STM :

zz L2 F2 U' L' D2 F' L D' x' // (8) FB
M2 U' R2 U r R U r2 // (8/16) EO-line
U R' U R U2 R2 U2 R U R2 U R U2 R' // (14/30) F2L + Square on U
U r U R' U' r' F R F' U // (10/40) L3C

NEXT: D' R2 U' R B D2 R' F U L' D2 L2 B2 R2 U F2 U' D' F2 D L2


----------



## ch_ts (Aug 30, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: D' R2 U' R B D2 R' F U L' D2 L2 B2 R2 U F2 U' D' F2 D L2



L2 U2 R F' R F2 //fb
F U2 F' //eo
L' U' l U2 l //line
L U B2 R2 F2 D F2 R2 B2 U L' //sb
B U B' U B U2 B' U2 //fish
L F' U2 F L' F' L U2 L' F //chips
view

Next: R2 D L2 U' B2 U' F2 D2 F2 R2 D F D2 F U2 F' L' F' R B' D


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 30, 2017)

ch_ts said:


> R2 D L2 U' B2 U' F2 D2 F2 R2 D F D2 F U2 F' L' F' R B' D



Zzoux 45 STM :

y2 D' L U' B R' B' L2 B' // (8) FB
U r2 R' U M' U r' U' r2 // (9/17) EO-line
R' U2 R' U2 R U' R' U' R' // (9/26) SB
U R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2 // (10/36) COLL L
M' U' M2 U' M2 U' M' U2' M2 // (9/45) PLL Z

NEXT: L2 U2 F2 U2 R' D2 L' U2 R U2 R' U' R B2 U2 B' L D L U2 R'


----------



## porkynator (Aug 30, 2017)

ch_ts said:


> Next: R2 D L2 U' B2 U' F2 D2 F2 R2 D F D2 F U2 F' L' F' R B' D



D' R U' B' R L' F R //2x2x2 + pair (8/8)
U2 F' U2 F //2x2x3 + pairs (4/12)
L B' //Pseudo F2L-1 (2/14)
U' L F' L' F2 B' U F' U B U B' U B2 //Finish (14/28)

Next scramble: (EDIT: ninja'd, use Pyjam's one)


----------



## qaz (Aug 30, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> Zzoux 45 STM :
> 
> y2 D' L U' B R' B' L2 B' // (8) FB
> U r2 R' U M' U r' U' r2 // (9/17) EO-line
> ...



z2 x
F' U B2 D' r U2 r' F r
R' U R' r2 U' r' U r
U' r U R' U R U2 r' U' r U R' U' r' F R F'
U M U2 M' U' M2 U2 M U2 M U

next: F2 U F2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' L2 U2 R2 L' F R2 D B2 F U2 B2 D L'


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 31, 2017)

qaz said:


> F2 U F2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' L2 U2 R2 L' F R2 D B2 F U2 B2 D L'



Zzoux 35 HTM :

zz U2 F2 R2 L F // (5) Left block
r U r' U r U R U r U R U r2 // (13/18) EO-line
U' R U R U R' U2 R // (8/26) Right block
yx R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 // (9/35) PLL A

NEXT: R2 F' U2 F' R2 B' D2 B U2 R2 D2 R' B2 U' L U' F' R2 D L2 B


----------



## Elo13 (Aug 31, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: R2 F' U2 F' R2 B' D2 B U2 R2 D2 R' B2 U' L U' F' R2 D L2 B



z' r F f2 u F' R f2
U2 r' u F
u' r2 R' U' R u2 r2 U r2
U' R U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R U' R' U R U R'
U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R U2

Next: U' F U F R F U B2 D F2 L2 B L2 B2 D2 B' L2 F' D2 R


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 31, 2017)

Elo13 said:


> U' F U F R F U B2 D F2 L2 B L2 B2 D2 B' L2 F' D2 R



Zzoux :

zz R F' B2 r2' R E y R' U' R U2 // (10) Left block
L2 F L2 B' R B M' x' U2 R' U' r2 // (11/21) EO-line
R U R U R2' U2 R U' // (8/29) F2L-1 + 1 pair
R B' R2 U R U R' U' R B U // (11/40) Last slot + PLL T (7 moves canceled)

NEXT : F U B L D' B L2 B2 D L U R2 U2 R2 U' L2 B2 U D L2


----------



## Unearth (Sep 2, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : F U B L D' B L2 B2 D L U R2 U2 R2 U' L2 B2 U D L2



CFOP:
D' F L2 U L F2 R2 // Cross
z2 U' R U R' y R U' R' // 1st pair
U2 L U' L' d L' U L // 2nd pair
U2 L U L' U' L U L' U R U R' // 3rd pair
y' L' U' L U2 L' U' L // 4th pair
U2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // OLL
U' R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F U' // PLL

Next: D' F2 L2 U2 B2 R2 D F2 U2 L2 U B' R' U' F2 L' B U' F' R U'


----------



## Pyjam (Sep 2, 2017)

Unearth said:


> Next: D' F2 L2 U2 B2 R2 D F2 U2 L2 U B' R' U' F2 L' B U' F' R U'



Zzoux :

zz L' F' D2 r' F' B2 R2 B' // (8) left block
U' R' U M' U r U2 r' // (8/16) EO-line
U R' U2 R U' L' U R U' L // (10/26) right block
R2 U' S' U2 S U' R2 U2 // (8/34) PLL U

NEXT: B D' R B2 L U' R' D2 L2 B U' F2 B2 R2 F2 R2 U F2 D' L2 D2


----------



## Elo13 (Sep 2, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> B D' R B2 L U' R' D2 L2 B U' F2 B2 R2 F2 R2 U F2 D' L2 D2



y2 z' // inspection
r F R u' F' U F2 // fb 7/7
U' R U2 R U R' U R r // sb 9/16
U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' // cmll 10/26
U M U M' U2 M U' M' U2 M2 U // lse 11/37

F U2 F' D2 L2 D' F L U F' U' R2 U D2 L2 B2 R2 B2 U R2


----------



## Pyjam (Sep 2, 2017)

Elo13 said:


> F U2 F' D2 L2 D' F L U F' U' R2 U D2 L2 B2 R2 B2 U R2



Petrus 33 STM :

zz D2 B2 r' U M' S2 U' S2 // (8) 3x2x2 block
U R' U R U2 F' U2 F // (8/16) 3rd slot
U R' U2 R U' R' U R // (8/24) 4th slot
U2 R' F' r U R U' r' F // (9/33) L3C

NEXT: U B2 R2 D B R' F' B2 D L U2 B L2 F' U2 L2 D2 B D2 R2 B


----------



## ch_ts (Sep 2, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: U B2 R2 D B R' F' B2 D L U2 B L2 F' U2 L2 D2 B D2 R2 B



D' F2 L D2 //cross
B' U2 B U2 R' B' U B R //1
F U F' //2
U' F' U2 F U2 F' U F //3
U2 R B' R' B U //4
R' F2 R' B2 R F2 R' B2 R2 //LL
view

Next: L' D L2 F2 D2 U R2 B2 U' L2 B2 D B' R F2 D F' U L' F U


----------



## Pyjam (Sep 2, 2017)

ch_ts said:


> L' D L2 F2 D2 U R2 B2 U' L2 B2 D B' R F2 D F' U L' F U



Zzoux :

zzx R' U' R U2 B F2 // (6) left block
r' U r U2 R2 U' r' U' r U2 r' // (11/17) EO-line
U' R' U' R2 U2 R2 // (6/23) right block
U2 r U2' r2' F R F' R' r2 U2' r2' // (11/34) Fish (Y-Perm)
U' r F' r' U r F // (7/41) Chips (OLL T)

NEXT: U L F' D2 B' U2 L' D' R' L U2 B2 R2 U L2 D B2 U' R2 B2 L2


----------



## ch_ts (Sep 2, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: U L F' D2 B' U2 L' D' R' L U2 B2 R2 U L2 D B2 U' R2 B2 L2



x' U' R' U R B2 D' B2 D' B2 D'
M2 D' M' D2 M D' M2
L2 D2 R2 F' R2 D2 L2 
R2 E' R2 E B'
S U' B' U S' U' B 
S' L F L F' L' S2 L F L' f' L'
U
view

Next: B2 R D2 L D2 R' F2 L F2 R' B2 F U' R B' D2 F' R B U'


----------



## Pyjam (Sep 3, 2017)

ch_ts said:


> Next: B2 R D2 L D2 R' F2 L F2 R' B2 F U' R B' D2 F' R B U'



Petrus :

R2 U' R2 F U2 F' // (6) 2x2x2 block
R U' R U2 R u R2 u' // (8/14) 3x2x2 block
R2 B U' B' R' // (5/19) EO + 3rd slot
U' R' U2 R U R' U2 R // (8/27) 4th slot
U' L U2 L' U' L (U' L') // (8/35) All but 3C
(L U') R' D R U R' D' M F' // (7/42) L3C (3 moves canceled)

WR scramble = B2 R2 U F2 D2 B U' R U' L F L F' L2 R D R'

Zzoux :

zz U F' x' R2 U R2 U x' // (6) left block
M' U' M' R' U M' U M // (8/14) EO-line
U' L U' R' U R L' U R U2 R' U' R U R' // (15/29) right block, preserving the pair on top
M2' U' M' U2' M U' M2' // (7/36) PLL U

NEXT: F' D2 B' R2 B' R2 U2 R2 B R2 F' L' D F D R U L2 U F


----------



## Attila (Sep 3, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: F' D2 B' R2 B' R2 U2 R2 B R2 F' L' D F D R U L2 U F



F U2 R L' B2 U' B U2 F' B R2 B2 U' F2 B2 D B R2 U2 F' D B2 D' L2

( L2 D B2 D') orient corners,
F U2 R L' B2 U' orient edges,
(F U2 R2 B' D' B2 F2 U)
(B2 R2 B' F U2 B')

Next:

L2 R2 D' R2 U' B2 F2 R2 U' L2 U2 R U' L2 D R' D' R2 B F'


----------



## Neuro (Sep 3, 2017)

WR Scramble, my CFOP solution. 34 STM. Imagine if Patrick saw this X-Cross in inspection!

D F' L' U B2 L B l2//X-Cross (8/8)
F U2 F' U' L U L'//F2L (7/15)
y U' F2 L F U' R' U L2 U' R L F//Flipped Edge OLL (12/27)
y M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2//EPLL (7/34)

On Pyjam's last scramble, experimental ZZ-based FMC method, 30 moves

x2 y R' F' B'//EO (3/3)
R' U2 R2 U2 L2 U' L'//F2L (7/10)
R' D' L2 D R'//CO (5/15) **Domino Redux Completed**
U L2 D B2 L2 D R2 D' F2 L2 F2 L2 U' R2 F2//Solve (15/30)

Attila's scramble, 2GZ (2G Zzoux), 43 moves

z2 S2 F R' F' u R2 U2 R' u2//CPFB (9/9)
S U' R' U' r2 U S//EO Line (7/16)
U R U R2 U' R U R' U R' U' R'//F2L (12/28)
U2 R2 U R' U' R' U' R U2 R' U' R2 U' R2 U//2GLL (15/43)

2GRoux on same scramble, 44 moves

z2 S2 F R' F' u R2 U2 r' u2//CPFB (9/9)
U M' U r' U M2 R' U R U M U M U2 M'//SB+PP (15/24)
U' r U r' U2 R U2 R' U2 r U' r'//OLL (12/36)
U2 M2 U M2 U2 M U2 M'//LSE (8/44)

EDIT: Attempt 2 on WR scramble, decided to use the same cross and got 32! Turns out Patrick missed a pretty crucial pair that could've gotten him better F2L :/

x' y2 // inspection
r' (U D') R' F' (U D') // cross
R' U R2 L U L2 U L U2 M' x' U' L'// f2l
M' x' U' R U L' U' R' U2 L U' R U L'// zbll

NEXT: L2 B R2 U B' L' B' R D F D B2 R2 U' R2 D F2 R2 L2 U' B2


----------



## Pyjam (Sep 3, 2017)

Neuro said:


> L2 B R2 U B' L' B' R D F D B2 R2 U' R2 D F2 R2 L2 U' B2



zz D R2 U2 L B' U F' L' // (8) 2x2 block
U' R U R2 B' R B' R' // (8/16) 3x2x2 block + EO
R' U R U B2 // (5/21) F2L-1
U2 R' U' R U2 // (5/26) All but 4 TWISTED corners!
DNF

(x') r F' r' U' F' U2 D B' // (8) left block
(x2) U' r R S R' S' R' U' r U2 r' // (11/19) EO-line
R2 U2 R U R2 U2 R' U' R U' R // (11/30) right block
U' R U' R' U2 R' // (6/36) Sune
(x) D2 R U R' D2 R U' l U' // (9/45) PLL A

NEXT: U2 R2 D R2 U R2 B2 U2 L2 F2 D B' U2 L2 R D2 B' U' R' B2 U


----------



## martinss (Sep 3, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: U2 R2 D R2 U R2 B2 U2 L2 F2 D B' U2 L2 R D2 B' U' R' B2 U


D2 B R F' L2 F2 L' U B' R2 //XXCross
U' F U F' L U2 L' //F2L
// LL
Next : *D' F U2 F2 L R D2 R2 B L F' D' R2 D' R F' U2 B2 U B' L F D2 L' R F R' B L F'*


----------



## Pyjam (Sep 3, 2017)

martinss said:


> D2 B R F' L2 F2 L' U B' R2 //XXCross
> U' F U F' L U2 L' //F2L
> // LL


And then… ?


----------



## ch_ts (Sep 3, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> And then… ?



And then:
F' U' F L F' L' U L F L' //OLL
L F' L B2 L' F L B2 L2 U' //PLL
with 5 cancelled moves in between:
F' U' F L F' L' U L2 B2 L' F L B2 L2 U'


----------



## Pyjam (Sep 3, 2017)

martinss said:


> Next : D' F U2 F2 L R D2 R2 B L F' D' R2 D' R F' U2 B2 U B' L F D2 L' R F R' B L F'



The very famous and ultra efficient Zzoux method (34 HTM) :

zz D L' B2 U2 B' L B2 x2 // (7) left block
r' U' r U' R U' r2 // (7/14) EO-line
R U R U R' U R' U R U2 L U2 R' U' R L' U' L U' L' // (20/34) right block
// LAST LAYER SKIP !

NEXT: D' F2 U' B R D F R F' R U2 F2 B2 R2 U2 B2 D2 F2 L' D2


----------



## ch_ts (Sep 3, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: D' F2 U' B R D F R F' R U2 F2 B2 R2 U2 B2 D2 F2 L' D2



D' L2 B U' B2 x2
M' U r U M2 U' B U2 B'
R' U2 R' U2 R'
[R D R': U2 R' U2 R U R' U R] U2
view

Next: B' R B2 R B D' F' D B L F2 U' F2 U F2 D F2 U2 R2 D' F2


----------



## Poketube6681 (Sep 4, 2017)

I solve using Roux, so...
First Block: F' D2 M U M' F' M' U2 B
Second Block: U' M' U2 R U' R' U R' U' R U2 R' U' R U r U' R
CMLL (2-step): U2 F R U' R' U' R U R' F' U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R'
LSE: U M' U M U2 M U M' U M U2 M U M2 U2 M' U2 M U2
70 moves
NEXT: L2 F L2 B2 F U2 R2 U2 B2 D' R' U B2 F' D B L' R2 B'


----------



## Neuro (Sep 4, 2017)

Roux, 42 moves

F2 U' F R' F' M U' z2 x'//FB (7/7)
r' U' r2 U' r' U' R U2 R U M' U R' U2 r//SB (15/22)
U' R U R' U R U2 R'//CMLL (8/30)
d2 M' U M' U M U2 M U M U2 M'//LSE (12/42)

ZZ, 37 moves

x2 U M' x' B R' D F2//EO Line (6/6)
U R U L U2 R U' L U2 R L2 U L2 U R2 L//F2L (16/22)
U R' U' R U' R' U2 R2 U' L' U R' U' L U//ZBLL (15/37)

CFOP, 37 moves

z2 y D2 L2 U F2 R' B' R2 U2 R2 L U' L2 U R' U' B U2 B' L U2//F2L-1+VLS setup (20/20)
y L U L2 D' l U l' D L//VLS (9/29)
M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 U//EPLL (8/37)

NEXT: L' D B' L U2 R L' F' U F2 R' L2 B2 U2 F2 U2 L B2 D2 B2


----------



## Arc (Sep 4, 2017)

L' D B' L U2 R L' F' U F2 R' L2 B2 U2 F2 U2 L B2 D2 B2

x' z2 // Inspection
L D' F' R' F R' B' // CPFB (7/7)
R U' r U R2 U' r U' R' U' r2 // EO 2x2x3 (11/18)
U R U' R2 U R U2 R' U' R2 U' R' // F2L (12/30)
R U R2 U' R' U' R U R U R2 U2 R' U // 2GLL (14/44)



Neuro said:


> Attila's scramble, 2GZ (2G Zzoux), 43 moves
> 
> z2 S2 F R' F' u R2 U2 R' u2//CPFB (9/9)
> S U' R' U' r2 U S//EO Line (7/16)
> ...



This is the Briggs method by @shadowslice e, not "2GZ." It is also my primary method  (I just picked it up not very long ago, still very slow)


----------



## Pyjam (Sep 4, 2017)

No “next”, so…


Neuro said:


> NEXT: L' D B' L U2 R L' F' U F2 R' L2 B2 U2 F2 U2 L B2 D2 B2



Zzoux :

F' R' U F' r' B // (6) left block
U r U2 R r U' r' R' U' r2 // (10/16) EO-line
R U2 R U R' U R' U' R' S R2 S' R' // (13/29) right block / OLL
y' R U R' F2 u' y' R U' R' U R' u R2 U // (13/42) PLL G

NEXT: F R U B2 D2 L D R2 B R' U2 F B R2 U2 R2 F2 L2 B R2 D2


----------



## qaz (Sep 4, 2017)

y' R B' U D F D // mixed eo-line
R U' R' U' L U L' // left square
U2 L' U L // left block
U R U' R' U2 R2 // right square
U R U R' U2 R U' R' // right block
U2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // COLL
U' M2 U M2 U2 M' U2 M U // L6E

next: D R F2 L D2 L D2 B2 F2 L' F2 L D F' R' D L2 B U2 L2


----------



## martinss (Sep 4, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: F R U B2 D2 L D R2 B R' U2 F B R2 U2 R2 F2 L2 B R2 D2


F' B D' R' U2 B2 U F //Xcross
F L F' //F2L 2/4
L2 F' L F2 U' F' U // F2L 3/4
L' //AUF
x' y 
R U2 R' U' R U' R' L' U2 L U L' U L // antisune, mirroired antisune
B' //AUF



qaz said:


> next: D R F2 L D2 L D2 B2 F2 L' F2 L D F' R' D L2 B U2 L2


F' u //line
u' U' L u //EO
U2 R2 //R edges
D' L' U' L D //1C keyhole
D2 L' U' L D2 //pair
L2 U L //insert pair
U L U' L U' R2 U L2 U' R2 //F2L 3 & 4
L' F U L2 F' U F U' L2 U' F' L //ZBLL

next *U F U' L' D' F2 L2 R' B F2 U' B' U2 B' L R U2 L' D2 U' L B' D2 U' L2 R B' F L2 B*


----------



## Hazel (Sep 4, 2017)

y' R' U M2 R2 F' U M U2 M2 r B' // FB
R2 U R U' R' U' R // F2L pair
U' M U2 M' D' M' U' M D // First layer
R U' R' F' U' F // F2L pair
M' U M U2 M' U M U M' U2 M // EODF
ZBLL
next: U L2 D2 B2 L' D R' F' L B' U2 B' U2 D2 B R2 D2 B2 D2 B


----------



## Pyjam (Sep 4, 2017)

Wow, I'm late to the party! 

@martinss : there exists a slightly shorter alg for 2 twisted corners (and easy to remember too):
(L' U L) (R U2 R' U' R U' R') (L' U2 L)



martinss said:


> *U F U' L' D' F2 L2 R' B F2 U' B' U2 B' L R U2 L' D2 U' L B' D2 U' L2 R B' F L2 B*



ZZ:

zz E R u' M' x' D // (5) EO-line
R L' U' L U2 L2 U L' // (8/13) left block
U R' U R2 U' R // (6/19) 3rd slot
U R U2 R' U' R U2 // (7/26) 4th slot
R2 U' R U' R' U R // (7/33) back (fake) Sune
B2 D L' U L U' L D' B2 U // (10/43) PLL G



Aerma said:


> next: U L2 D2 B2 L' D R' F' L B' U2 B' U2 D2 B R2 D2 B2 D2 B



ZZ (again):

zz L2 U L' B // (4) EO-line
R U' R' U2 L2 U2 R U2 L // (9/13) left block
R U R' U' R U2 R' U R' U2 R U' R' U R // (15/28) right block
y2 R U R2' D' R U R' D R2 U2' R' U // (12/40) ZBLL U

NEXT: F' R' F2 D2 B R' U D F2 R' U L2 U F2 L2 B2 U L2 B2 D'


----------



## martinss (Sep 5, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> @martinss : there exists a slightly shorter alg for 2 twisted corners (and easy to remember too):
> (L' U L) (R U2 R' U' R U' R') (L' U2 L)


Not shorter since you need a U, except if there is a AUF after that (Mine isn't a real AUF  )


Pyjam said:


> NEXT: F' R' F2 D2 B R' U D F2 R' U L2 U F2 L2 B2 U L2 B2 D'


// L2 S -> orange cross
L E S' //1*2*2 block + pseudo orange cross
R' U F' M' U R2 //XXCross
M D2 B' D B D2 B M' //F2L
//LL

EDIT :
// L2 S -> orange cross
L E S' //1*2*2 block + pseudo orange cross
R' U F' M' //pseudo XXCross
//U R2 -> XXCross
R2 D' B' U S2 D F L' F D' //pseudo F2L+EO
//B2 -> F2L+EO
//B2 B2
L' D' B2 R B' R' D B2 L U' B' //ZBLL Pi 29 (1 move cancelled)


Next : *B F2 R' B' F R2 D2 U2 F2 U' F' R2 F2 R2 D2 B2 R2 F' L' R2 B D' R B' L D2 U' R2 D U2*


----------



## Pyjam (Sep 5, 2017)

martinss said:


> B F2 R' B' F R2 D2 U2 F2 U' F' R2 F2 R2 D2 B2 R2 F' L' R2 B D' R B' L D2 U' R2 D U2



Zzoux :

D2 U B' U2 R' B b2 x2 // (7) Left Block
r R2 U' M2 R2 U r' // (7/14) EO-line
R2 R D R' U R D' R2 U // (9/23) Upper block
z' R' U2 R U R' U R U2 // (8/31) All but 3C
R' F' r U R U' r' F // (8/39)


NEXT: B2 U R2 U L2 U L2 D' R2 U F U2 B' L' D' L F' R D U' F'


----------



## martinss (Sep 5, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: B2 U R2 U L2 U L2 D' R2 U F U2 B' L' D' L F' R D U' F'





Spoiler



(((
B2 U R2 U L2 U L2 D' R2 U F U2 B' L' D' L F' R D U' F' //scramble
)' //switch to inverse
R L F R //cross
F2 R2 F2 R2 //F2L 1/4
)' //switch to normal
B U B' //F2L 2/4 + EO
)' //switch to inverse
U' B2 U' R' F U F' U2 R U2 B2 //F2L+EP
D' //
R B L' B' R' B L' B R2 B' L2 B R2 B2 //L4C



Solution :
B U B' //F2L 2/4 + EO on normal
(R B L' B' R' B L' B R2 B' L2 B R2 B2)' //L4C on inverse
(D')' // on inverse
(U' B2 U' R' F U F' U2 R U2 B2)' //F2L+EP on inverse
(F2 R2 F2 R2)' //F2L 1/4 on inverse
(R L F R)' //cross on inverse


Next *F2 D' U2 R' B2 D' B2 D U L B2 D' U2 F R' F' D' R D' B2 F2 U' R2 F2 L R2 D' U R B*


----------



## Pyjam (Sep 5, 2017)

martinss said:


> F2 D' U2 R' B2 D' B2 D U L B2 D' U2 F R' F' D' R D' B2 F2 U' R2 F2 L R2 D' U R B



ZZ FM : 28 HTM (shorter than the scramble  )

D' L' D' B' // (4) EO-line
U' L2 R' U (*) L // (5) Left block
U2 R' U' R' U2 R' U2 R U2 // (18) All but 3 corners

(*) = D L U (+) L' D' L U' L'
(+) = U' L U R' U' L' U R

6 moves canceled

Solution =
D' L' D' B' // (4) EO-line
U' L2 R' U D L2 U R' U' L' U R L' D' L // (15/19) Left block
U R' U' R' U2 R' U2 R U2 // (9/28) Right block - Solved

The linear version is barely longer:

D' L' D' B' // (4) EO-line
U' L2 R' U L // (5/9) Left block
U2 R' U' R' U2 R' U' R U R' U2 R // (12/21) Right block
y' r U2' R2' F R F' R U2' r' // (9/30) Simple ZBLL L

NEXT: F2 B D L' D' B2 R L2 B R2 U2 L F2 R' D2 R' F2 R' U2 F2
.


----------



## ch_ts (Sep 5, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: F2 B D L' D' B2 R L2 B R2 U2 L F2 R' D2 R' F2 R' U2 F2



U2 R B' R2 F' U2 F L2 //xcross
U' L U' L2 U L //2nd
D U2 L U L' U L U' L' D' //keyhole
B U2 B' U' B U' B' U2 //antisune
view

Next: F U2 B' L2 B R2 D2 F' R2 B L2 R' U F2 D F' R2 U R' U F2


----------



## Pyjam (Sep 6, 2017)

ch_ts said:


> Next: F U2 B' L2 B R2 D2 F' R2 B L2 R' U F2 D F' R2 U R' U F2



Zzoux:

R U2 f2 U2 x' U F' // (6) Left block
r' U' r' R' U' r' U' R U' M2 // (10/16) EO-line
U2 L U' R2 U L' U' R' U2 R' U R2 U' R U2 // (15/31) Right block - Solved

NEXT: F2 B' U2 D F D' F' U' F R' F2 B2 L' D2 R' D2 B2 L' F2 L2


----------



## martinss (Sep 6, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: F2 B' U2 D F D' F' U' F R' F2 B2 L' D2 R' D2 B2 L' F2 L2



345 HTM :

//T-perm solve
//corners
[ F D2 F' : R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' ]
[ D2 R' D R : R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' ]
[ F2 : R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' ]
[ F' R' D R : R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' ]
[ F' : R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' ]
[ L2 R' D R L2 : R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' ]
R U2 R' U' R U' R' L' U2 L U L' U L //+
//edges
[ E L : R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' ]
[ F L' F' : R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' ]
[ M D' L2 : R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' ]
[ E2 L : R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' ]
[ D F L' F' : R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' ]
[ L' : R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' ]
[ E L' : R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' ]
( R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' )
[ B' L B : R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' ]
[ D' F L' F' : R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' ]
R l U' l' U' R' U l U l' U2 R U2' R' U' //PLL R

next *L2 R B2 R' B2 R U2 L2 R F2 U L2 D2 R' U2 B2 F2 R B' D R B L' D' B2 L' B2 F L R2*


----------



## Pyjam (Sep 6, 2017)

martinss said:


> L2 R B2 R' B2 R U2 L2 R F2 U L2 D2 R' U2 B2 F2 R B' D R B L' D' B2 L' B2 F L R2



B' F2 L2 F' // (4) EO-line
U R U R2 L' U L // (7/11) slot 1
R2 U2 R2 // (3/14) slot 2
L U' L' // (3/17) slot 3
U R U R' U2 R U2 R' // (8/25) slot 4
y2 F' U' r' F2 r U F R U' R' // (10/35) short ZBLL

NEXT: L2 F2 R' U2 D2 R' D F B' R' B2 L2 D' R2 U D' B2 R2 L2 U B2


----------



## Neuro (Sep 6, 2017)

I'm saving this one for @efattah, the corners are already solved!


----------



## Pyjam (Sep 6, 2017)

I'm waiting for him too.
I wonder if he can solve it in 1 look after inspection.


----------



## Pyjam (Sep 6, 2017)

While waiting for @efattah …

Scramble: B2 F2 L D2 L' U2 R' B2 L F2 U R' D2 B U2 R2 D B R D2 F'
z2 R U R' F2 R' D' L F B R' B2 R2 B'
Who wants to finish?

.


----------



## Neuro (Sep 7, 2017)

Eric did it and gave us these 2 solutions:

z y M E M U M2 // solve green center and two green edges
z U' M' U L2 // solve blue red and set up triplet
U l' U M U' L U' // E2L triplet
L' D' M D L2 M U2 M U' M' U' M U' M' U M2 // L6E BDL set XOO
32 STM

z D' M' D M' D2 M // solve Green/Blue centers and blue orange edge
y M2 U M2 // solve green-orange and green-red edges
z L' U M' U' R2 // green white edge
L2 U' M' U l' L' U' M U // E2L triplet
M2 x U' M U' M' U' M U' // L6E DFL set
31 STM

NEXT: F2 U R2 U2 L2 F2 D L2 U B R U B D2 U B' F' L R'


----------



## Pyjam (Sep 7, 2017)

Neuro said:


> NEXT: F2 U R2 U2 L2 F2 D L2 U B R U B D2 U B' F' L R'



zz F2 R U F' r U2 B' D // (8) left block
x' R' r' U' M' R2 S R' S' // (16) EO + DB
R' U R' U2 R' U R // (7/23) BR block
U' r U2 r' // (4/27) DF + corner orientation
U2 R U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U' L U' R U L' U R' U // (17/44) TTLL

NEXT: D2 U2 B2 L2 U2 L' B2 F2 U2 B2 L2 D' L' B' R2 B R U' F' U R'


----------



## porkynator (Sep 7, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: D2 U2 B2 L2 U2 L' B2 F2 U2 B2 L2 D' L' B' R2 B R U' F' U R'



R U2 F' Lw' S U2 Rw2 //Layer - 1 corner (7/7)
D F R' F' R D' //Keyhole edge (6/13)
F L' D2 L U2 L' D2 L F' U //All but 3 edges (10/23)
[L U' L', E'] //Last 3 edges (8/31)

See on alg.cubing.net

Next scramble: L2 R2 U R2 B2 R2 U B2 U2 F2 U' B F' D' B2 L D' L2 F2 L2 B


----------



## Pyjam (Sep 7, 2017)

porkynator said:


> Next scramble: L2 R2 U R2 B2 R2 U B2 U2 F2 U' B F' D' B2 L D' L2 F2 L2 B



F E' L F d2 B2 // (6) EOL
L' U' L' U' L' U' L U2 L' // (9/15) LB
R U2 R' U R U' R2 U R U2 R' // (11/26) RB
U' F' L' U L U L' U2 L U F // (11/37) LL

NEXT: D2 R2 B2 R2 B2 U2 B2 D' R2 D2 F2 L U' R' D' F' R' B' L' B2 L'


----------



## Elo13 (Sep 7, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: D2 R2 B2 R2 B2 U2 B2 D' R2 D2 F2 L U' R' D' F' R' B' L' B2 L'



x y
F U' R u' U2 r' U' r F'
U2 R U2 R2 U R' U' r
y' R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' y
M' U M U M' U2 M U M2 U2 r2

B L2 F2 D2 L2 U2 L2 F D2 F2 U2 D L F U' L2 B' D2 L2 U'


----------



## Pyjam (Sep 7, 2017)

Elo13 said:


> B L2 F2 D2 L2 U2 L2 F D2 F2 U2 D L F U' L2 B' D2 L2 U'



B D2 F // (3) EO-line
L' D2 R D2 U2 L' U L // (8/11) L-square
R U2 R U2 R U2 L // (7/18) L-block, R-square
U R U R' U2 R // (6/24) R-block
R U R' U R U2 R' U // (8/32) Sune
R' U' R U' R' U2 R U // (8/40) Sune

NEXT: R2 D' R2 D F2 U2 F2 L2 U' B2 L' B2 F' L2 D R B' L F U' B2


----------



## martinss (Sep 7, 2017)

Elo13 said:


> B L2 F2 D2 L2 U2 L2 F D2 F2 U2 D L F U' L2 B' D2 L2 U'



y' x2
R' L U' L2 F' //cross on R
M B' L' B M' //BD F2L slot
U2 F2 U2 F2 //UB F2L slot
L F2 //FD F2L slot (+-cross)
L' U D L' U' L F2 D' //FU F2L slot 
[B: L] [U2 F L2 : [U',R ] ]//LL
R2



Pyjam said:


> NEXT: R2 D' R2 D F2 U2 F2 L2 U' B2 L' B2 F' L2 D R B' L F U' B2


NEXT: R2 D' R2 D F2 U2 F2 L2 U' B2 L' B2 F' L2 D R B' L F U' B2


----------



## martinss (Sep 7, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: R2 D' R2 D F2 U2 F2 L2 U' B2 L' B2 F' L2 D R B' L F U' B2



29 HTM
L D2 B D L B' R //Xcross
U R' F' U2 F2 R U2 F2 B U' F B' //F2L
L U L' F' U L U2 L' U' F //ZBLL

EDIT : 28 HTM
L D2 B D L B' R //Xcross
U R' F' U2 F2 R U2 F2 B U' B' F //F2L
F' L' U L U L' U2 L U F U2 //ZBLL
-> L D2 B D L B' R U R' F' U2 F2 R U2 F2 B U' B' L' U L U L' U2 L U F U2

Next *L' F2 R F2 D U2 B' U' R2 F L F U F' L2 R' F2 R' U' L' D' R2 B F D2 F2 R U R2 U
*


----------



## ch_ts (Sep 7, 2017)

martinss said:


> Next L' F2 R F2 D U2 B' U' R2 F L F U F' L2 R' F2 R' U' L' D' R2 B F D2 F2 R U R2 U



U2 L2 F U' L' D R2 D B2 //xcross
F L' D2 L F' //2nd
D B R' B' R//3rd
F' R F R'//4th
F' R' D' R D F D2 //eo and cp
F D F' D F D' F' D F D2 F'//double sune
view

Next: F' L2 B2 R2 U' B2 D' R2 D' U' L2 F2 R F2 D2 L2 B D2 U R F2


----------



## Pyjam (Sep 7, 2017)

martinss said:


> Next *L' F2 R F2 D U2 B' U' R2 F L F U F' L2 R' F2 R' U' L' D' R2 B F D2 F2 R U R2 U*



41 STM for me too.

L U2 B L2 F x' // (5) Left block
R U r' R' S R S' // (7/12) EO
R U R2 U' R' U R U2 r' U2 r // (11/23) Right block
U' R' U2 R U R' U // (7/30) AntiSune
R' B' R D2 L' F L D2 R2 B R' // (11/41) ZBLL U

Also…
L U2 B L2 F x' // (5) Left block
R U r' R' S R' S' // (7/12) EO
U R U2 R U R' U2 r' U2 r R U2 R2 // (13/25) Interesting trick
// (41) ZBLL L



ch_ts said:


> Next: F' L2 B2 R2 U' B2 D' R2 D' U' L2 F2 R F2 D2 L2 B D2 U R F2


----------



## Pyjam (Sep 7, 2017)

ch_ts said:


> Next: F' L2 B2 R2 U' B2 D' R2 D' U' L2 F2 R F2 D2 L2 B D2 U R F2



R D' R' L2 F z2 x' // (5) left block
U' r' U R U2 M U' M // (8/13) EO-line
U' R' U' R' U R' S R2 S' // (9/22) F2L
U R' U R U2 R2 F' r U R U' r' F // (13/35) U-layer
U' D2 // (2/37) Adjust layers

EDIT:
D2 F B2 R' F D2 B2 R B' R L2 F' (y2 x') // (12) Two 1x2x3 blocks
r' U2 F R' F' R U R U' R' // (10/22) CMLL
U' M2 U M' U2 M U M' U' M U' M2 U2 // (13/35) L6E

NEXT: L2 F U2 B2 R2 D2 F' R2 B' L2 F' U' F' U R' D' B' F' D R2 F2


----------



## ch_ts (Sep 8, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> U' M2 U M' U2 M U M' U' M U' M2 U2 // (13/35) L6E



U' M U M' U2 M2 U' M U2 M


----------



## tadhg (Sep 8, 2017)

Scramble: L2 F U2 B2 R2 D2 F' R2 B' L2 F' U' F' U R' D' B' F' D R2 F2
(I scrambled with white on top, green in front, didn't change at all during inspection)

CFOP:

Cross: F' U' B' U' R U2
First Pair: z2 R U L' U' R' L
Second Pair: y U R U' R' U R U R' U' R U R'
Third Pair: y2 F R' F' R U R' F R F' U R U' R'
Fourth Pair: U' L' U L U' y' R U R2 F R F'
OLL: U F R U R' U' F' U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R
PLL: y2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U'

One of the only PLL's I know 
Sorry about all the rotations!

Next scramble: B2 F2 L' U2 B2 R' D2 B2 L R F2 U R F' L U' B' D B' L2


----------



## Neuro (Sep 8, 2017)

2 move FB. I swear these scrambles are getting weirder by the day

Roux

M2 E//FB (2/2)
x y2 U M' U R U2 r2 R' U2 r U R'//SB (11/13)
U' R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R'//CMLL (10/23)
M' U' M' U' M U' M2 U' M' U2 M' U2 M2//LSE (13/36)

LLOB

M2 E//FB (2/2)
x y2 U M' U R U2 r2 R' U2 r U R'//SB (11/13)
U2 M U M U M'//EODFDB (6/19)
U R D' R' U R2 D' r' u2 l' U' R2 U' r2 U'//ZBLL (15/34)

Zzoux

l2 E//FB (2/2)
x y2 r U R' r2 U2 r U' M //EO Line (8/10)
U R2 U' R U R2 U R2 U2 R//F2L (10/20)
R U2 R' U' R U R' U2 L' U R U' M' x' U'//ZBLL (14/34)

NEXT: F' B2 R L' F L F2 R2 F' U' F2 U B2 U2 B2 U' B2 D' B2 L2


----------



## Elo13 (Sep 8, 2017)

tadhg said:


> B2 F2 L' U2 B2 R' D2 B2 L R F2 U R F' L U' B' D B' L2



y2 x' // inspection
r2 S' // fb 2/2
R U' M' U' R' U2 R' M' U' r' // sb 10/12
y' R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' y // cmll 9/21
M' U' M' U' M' U M' U2 M2 U2 // lse 10/31


----------



## martinss (Sep 8, 2017)

Neuro said:


> NEXT: F' B2 R L' F L F2 R2 F' U' F2 U B2 U2 B2 U' B2 D' B2 L2



B2 D R' B' //EO
R2 D2 //EO 222
F2 R F2 // EO 222 + 1 pair
D' R D B2 U R2 // EO 223 + 1 pair
R2 U L U' L' R2 // insert pair ?
L2 F2 R D R' F2 L2 // F2L + EO + EP
L2 F' L' B D' L2 D F B' U' L' B' U2 B//ZBLL
-> Linear 36 HTM solution B2 D R' B' R2 D2 F2 R F2 D' R D B2 U U L U' L R2 F2 R D R' F L' B D' L2 D F B' U' L' B' U2 B

EDIT :
B2 D R' B' //EO
R2 D2 //EO 222
F2 R F2 // EO 222 + 1 pair
D' R D B2 U R2 // EO 223 + 1 pair
R2 U L U' L' R2 // insert pair ?
L2 F2 R D R' F2 L2 // F2L + EO + EP
L2 F' L' B D' L2 D F B' U' L' B' U2 B U'//ZBLL
= B2 D R' B' R2 D2 * F2 R F2 D' R D B2 U U L U' + L R2 F2 R D R' F2 L2 U'
Insert at *: D' B2 D F2 D' B2 D F2
Insert at +: U L' U' R U L U' R'
9 moves cancelled -> 32 HTM
-> final: B2 D R' B' R2 D B2 D F2 D' B2 D R F2 D' R D B2 U R U L U' R L F2 R D R' F2 L2 U'

NEXT *R' B R D2 B2 F R F D B F L R2 B2 F D B2 U2 R' B' L' F2 L' U2 R B2 F D' F2 R*


----------



## Pyjam (Sep 8, 2017)

ch_ts said:


> U' M U M' U2 M2 U' M U2 M


Thanks.
I don't know L6E. I had to improvise. 



martinss said:


> R' B R D2 B2 F R F D B F L R2 B2 F D B2 U2 R' B' L' F2 L' U2 R B2 F D' F2 R



I can see the strong incentive to use CFOP. I will ignore it anyway.

zz U F' U2 B E' R // (6) Left block
d R2 S R S' // (5/11) EO
R U R' U R' U' R' // (7/18) Right square
U' r' U2 r // (4/22) DB edge
U' R' // (2/24) All but 5C
S // (1/25) S for “Strategic move”
d' L D L' U L E y // (7/32) 3C-cycle
R' D2 R U' R' D2 // (6/38) 3C-cycle

NEXT: B2 D B2 U' F2 D R2 U R2 B2 U2 B L U' F D' R' B' L B2 F


----------



## ch_ts (Sep 8, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: B2 D B2 U' F2 D R2 U R2 B2 U2 B L U' F D' R' B' L B2 F



D2 L' U D2 B' D //left block
L r2 U' M U M' R' U' M2 U2 M' U2 M' //eoline
U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U R U' R' U //top block
R2 U R2 U' R' U R' U' //antisune
view

Next: L2 R2 D2 B2 L2 F2 L2 D' F2 U' B2 F' R U F2 R' D' U2 F R' B


----------



## Pyjam (Sep 9, 2017)

ch_ts said:


> L2 R2 D2 B2 L2 F2 L2 D' F2 U' B2 F' R U F2 R' D' U2 F R' B



L2 U' R F R B' r F // (8) L-block
U' M' U R2 M' U' r' // (7/15) EO-line
U R' U R2 U R U R' U R U' R // (12/27) R-block
yx R2 D' R' U2 R D R' U2 R' U2 // (10/37) Anti-Niklas

Or the much better:
L2 U' R F R B' r F // (8) L-block
U' M' U R2 M' L D2 L' U' L D2 L2 x' // (12/20) EO-CP-Line
U R' U R2 U R U R' U R U' R' // (12/32) R-block - Solved

NEXT: U' D2 F R' U' R2 D L' U2 F' U' B2 U B2 D' F2 D L2 D' L2 F2


----------



## martinss (Sep 9, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: U' D2 F R' U' R2 D L' U2 F' U' B2 U B2 D' F2 D L2 D' L2 F2



On inverse :

F' R L' F2 R2 F U F' B //EO + 222 + 1E
R2 U R U R' //EO + 222 + 1E +1pair
R' L + U2 L' R // F2L -1C +EO
U

insert at + : L D' * L' U2 L D ** L' U2
insert at * : U2 R L' B2 R' L
insert at ** : F2 R B2 R' F2 R B2 R'

Final 33HTM : F' R L' F2 R2 F U F' B R2 U R U R2 L2 D' U2 R L' B2 R' U2 L D F2 R B2 R' F2 R B2 L2 U

On normal : U' L2' B2' R' F2' R B2' R' F2' D' L' U2' R B2' L R' U2' D L2' R2' U' R' U' R2' B' F U' F' R2' F2' L R' F

NEXT : *L2 D' U' L F2 L' B2 L' D' L2 U2 F U' L B' L' R2 F2 L' F U B F2 R' B2 L' U' B2 U R*


----------



## Pyjam (Sep 9, 2017)

martinss said:


> L2 D' U' L F2 L' B2 L' D' L2 U2 F U' L B' L' R2 F2 L' F U B F2 R' B2 L' U' B2 U R



F2 D U R' F z2 // (5) EOL
L' U' R2 U' M F' r' E2 M b2 r2 l' // (12/17) Left block
U R2 U' R L U' R' U L' U2 R U // (12/29) Right block
R D r' U2 r D' R' U2 R' U // (10/39) COLL U

NEXT: F2 D2 F' B D L' F D' L U' F2 D2 F2 D' L2 B2 L2 D' L2 D


----------



## João Santos (Sep 9, 2017)

F2 D2 F' B D L' F D' L U' F2 D2 F2 D' L2 B2 L2 D' L2 D
z2 L' F L' U2 B' U F2 U2 R2 D2 // Bad cross (10/10)
U L' U2 L y U L' U' L // #1 (8/18)
y R U2 R' y U2 R U R' // #2 (7/25)
y y2 U2 U' L' U L R U' R' // #3 (8/33)
y U' L U2 L' U2 y2 R U' R' // #4 (8/41)
U M L' U' L U' Lw' U2 Lw U' M' // OLL (13/54)
U2 R2 U' B2 U B2 R D' R D R' U R U' R U2 // PLL (16/70)
pretty bad solve, bad cross, thought something then did other thing. Bad OLL and PLL cases. time was 19.34 (3.62 tps)


----------



## Pyjam (Sep 9, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: F2 D2 F' B D L' F D' L U' F2 D2 F2 D' L2 B2 L2 D' L2 D



D2 F2 U S' F2 r' F // (7) L-Block
r R U M' U r2 U2 r' // (8/15) EO-line
U R2 U' R' U R2 U R' U' R U' R' U R // (14/29) F2L + OLL
U' R U2 R u2 R U' R' D' R U R2' F2 R D' L2 // (16/45) My PLL V 

NEXT: F2 L2 R2 F L2 F' U2 B' D' R U2 R2 F U' B' L' R B R'


----------



## martinss (Sep 10, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: F2 L2 R2 F L2 F' U2 B' D' R U2 R2 F U' B' L' R B R'



23 HTM skeleton :
D' L B' D L' U F' B //EO XCross
B U2 B' R' F R' * F' R2//2nd F2L pair
F' ** U B U' F U B' U' //Niklas -> LL:EO+CP
insert at * : L F' R2 F L' F' R2 F
insert at ** : R' D' R U *** R' D R U'
insert at *** : U' R' U2 D2 L U L' U2 D2 R
15 moves cancelled
34 HTM solution : D' L B' D L' U F' B2 U2 B' R' F R' L F' R2 F L' F2 R' D U2 L U L' U2 D' R B U' F U B' U'

EDIT :
R' //premove
23 HTM Skeleton :
U D2 F2 R F D' //2x2x2
R' U B U' //2x2x3
R' * B' R' B R //F2L-1
B2 R2 ** D' F D' F' D2 B2 //F2L-1E +2x2x1
insert at * : L B' R' B L' B' R B
insert at **: F2 L2 B2 U B2 L2 F2 D
9 moves cancelled
31 HTM solution: U D2 F2 R F D' R' U B U' R' L B' R' B L' R B2 R2 F2 L2 B2 U B2 L2 F' D' F' D2 B2 R'

EDIT :
16 HTM skeleton :
U' F B2 L B' U' F2 * L2 //EO XCross
U' R U R' //2nd
U2 ** R' U' R //3rd
insert at *: D2 R F2 R' F2 D2
insert at **: U2 R2 B2 L' D2 R D2 R2 B2 L U2 R'
4 moves cancelled
30 HTM solution : U' F B2 L B' U' F2 D2 R F2 R' F2 D2 L2 U' R U R B2 L' D2 R D2 R2 B2 L U2 R2 U' R

Next : *L' D L' R B2 R2 D' F2 R2 D U L2 R2 D2 B' F D R B' L R U' B F R' D2 U R2 D2 B*


----------



## Pyjam (Sep 10, 2017)

martinss said:


> Next : *L' D L' R B2 R2 D' F2 R2 D U L2 R2 D2 B' F D R B' L R U' B F R' D2 U R2 D2 B*



zz B' R D' R U' B' D // (7) EO-line
U' L' R2 U2 R2 U' L' R U L' U2 R' U R // (14/21) R-Block
U' L U2 L U // (5/26) L-Block
F R' F' L' F R F' // (7/33) OLL T (2 moves canceled)
M2 U' M2 U2' M2 U' M2 // (7/40) PLL H

NEXT: L2 B2 R2 D R2 D2 F2 L2 F2 R F R2 B R U2 F2 D L R D


----------



## Hero (Sep 11, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: L2 B2 R2 D R2 D2 F2 L2 F2 R F R2 B R U2 F2 D L R D



z2
L B F' R' F D //Cross
U2 R U' R2 U' R //F2L pair 1
L' U' L U' L U' L'// F2L pair 2
d R' U' R// F2L pair 3
U2 R U2 R' U2 R U' R'// F2L pair 4
R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R// COLL
M2 U' M2 U' M' U2 M2 U2 M' U// PLL

Didn't post here in a while...

Next scramble- R D' F2 R' D2 L' D F L2 B2 U2 F2 D' F2 U2 B2 U' R2 F2 L'

Edit- Fixed Solution


----------



## Pyjam (Sep 11, 2017)

Hero said:


> d R' U R// F2L pair 3


Hi. There's something wrong with your pair 3. It's R' U' R

After your pair 4, there's an easy ZBLL. You see the 2 dashes in F and R?
Do: U Anti-Sune Back-Sune (U R U2 R' U' R U' R2 U' R U' R' U2 R)
It solves the cube.


----------



## Hero (Sep 11, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> Hi. There's something wrong with your pair 3. It's R' U' R



Thanks, it's fixed.



Pyjam said:


> After your pair 4, there's an easy ZBLL. You see the 2 dashes in F and R?
> Do: U Anti-Sune Back-Sune (U R U2 R' U' R U' R2 U' R U' R' U2 R)
> It solves the cube.



I'm more of a OLS person, but I saw a nice COLL, so I didn't do anything. Thanks for the ZBLL though!


----------



## ch_ts (Sep 11, 2017)

Hero said:


> Next scramble- R D' F2 R' D2 L' D F L2 B2 U2 F2 D' F2 U2 B2 U' R2 F2 L'



U2 L D B U' B2 //eoline
U R' U2 R' U2 R' U' L R' U' L2 U L2 U2 L' U2 R //f2l 
[R' D2 R F D2 F', U']
view

Next: U R2 D' L2 D B2 U2 F2 L2 U F' D' L U' L2 B' D2 B R2 B2


----------



## Pyjam (Sep 11, 2017)

ch_ts said:


> U R2 D' L2 D B2 U2 F2 L2 U F' D' L U' L2 B' D2 B R2 B2



d2 L2 R D' F R U' B // (8) L-block
U2 R' r2 U M' U' r2 U2 r // (9/17) EO-line
U' R2 R' U2 R U' R' L U' R U L' // (12/29) R-block, OLL
R' U L' U2 R U' M' B r' U2 R U' L U2 // (14/43) PLL N

NEXT: D2 F R' F' U2 F' L D' R' L' F2 D2 F2 B2 R2 U2 F2 R' D2


----------



## Hero (Sep 11, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: D2 F R' F' U2 F' L D' R' L' F2 D2 F2 B2 R2 U2 F2 R' D2



z2
F R' D L D B// Cross
U R U' R' y' L' U L// F2L pair 1
U' R U R' U' R U R'// F2L pair 2
U' y R U' R' y U L' U L// F2L pair 3
R U' R' U// VLS setup
R' U2 L F R' F R2 F2 L'// VLS
U2 l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2// PLL

Next Scramble = U L2 D' F2 D2 B2 R2 F2 D' B2 D2 B R' U' R U L' U B F2 R'


----------



## Pyjam (Sep 12, 2017)

Hero said:


> U L2 D' F2 D2 B2 R2 F2 D' B2 D2 B R' U' R U L' U B F2 R'



z2 F2 U D2 R F' L2 F U' B // (9) R-Block
U' r2 U M' U' r' U R2 U M2 // (10/19) EO-line
U' R U2 R2 U' R' U R' U R // (10/29) All but 4C
L D2 L' U' L D2 L' U // (8/37) 3C
L' D L U2 L' D' L // (7/45) L3C

NEXT: B2 R2 D2 L2 D' R2 B2 U2 B2 R2 F' U' F R2 U' R' F' L' R' U'


----------



## Pyjam (Sep 13, 2017)

qaz said:


> D R F2 L D2 L D2 B2 F2 L' F2 L D F' R' D L2 B U2 L2



L B2 D2 U L U z2 // (6) L-block
R D' M' U' M D U M2 U r2 // (10/16) EO-line
R U2 R' U R U' R' U R U' R U R' // (13/29) R-square + pair
U R2 U' L' U R' U' M' x' U' // (9/38) 3C-cycle, insertion

NEXT: B2 R2 D2 L2 D' R2 B2 U2 B2 R2 F' U' F R2 U' R' F' L' R' U'


----------



## Sir Memes (Sep 13, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: B2 R2 D2 L2 D' R2 B2 U2 B2 R2 F' U' F R2 U' R' F' L' R' U'


z F' D B2 D R2 // X-Cross (5/5)
L U L' // F2L 2 (3/8)
F U F' U' R' U' R // F2L 3 (7/15)
L' U L U' L' U' L // F2L 4 (7/22)
U r U R' U R U2 r' // OLL (8/30)
U // AUF (1/31)

lol

NEXT: B D2 L2 F2 D2 R U2 F2 R2 U2 B2 L2 U F' U L R' U B'


----------



## TDM (Sep 13, 2017)

Sir Memes said:


> NEXT: B D2 L2 F2 D2 R U2 F2 R2 U2 B2 L2 U F' U L R' U B'



y' R2 D' r B' F' r' U2 F // FB (8/8)
R U' R2 r' U' r U' R2 U' r U R' U R U2 r' R' U R // SB+CMLL (19/27)
U' M2 U M U2 M' U // LSE (7/34)

acn

Next: L2 F2 L2 F2 U' R2 B2 D U F2 R2 B L2 F' L' U' B' U' R' U2


----------



## Pyjam (Sep 13, 2017)

TDM said:


> L2 F2 L2 F2 U' R2 B2 D U F2 R2 B L2 F' L' U' B' U' R' U2



zz D2 B' U2 D B' F' R L x2 U F // (10) Left block
R U r' U R' U' M // (7/17) EO-line
U' R' U R U2 R2 U2 R // (8/25) F2L, OLL-skip
U R' d' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2' U2 // (14/39) PLL G

NEXT: B R2 D2 F' D2 U2 L2 D2 U2 F L D' U' F2 L' F L2 B L' F'


----------



## martinss (Sep 14, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> B R2 D2 F' D2 U2 L2 D2 U2 F L D' U' F2 L' F L2 B L' F'


Skeleton :
D2 * U2 R' B' R2 F D B //EOCross
L R' U R L' //1st pair
U2 ** L' U' L //Edges
insert at * : R' D R U2 R' D' R U2
insert at ** : U' L' D2 L U L' D2 L

2nd skeleton : D2 R' D R U2 R' D' B' R2 F D B L R' * U R L' U L' D2 L U L' U' ** D2 L 
insert at * : R D2 R' U' R D2 R' U
insert at ** : U L U' R2 U L' U' R2

Final : D2 R' D R U2 R' D' B' R2 F D B L D2 R' U' R D2 R' U2 R L' U L' D2 L R2 U L' U' R2 D2 L

Next : *L B2 L' F L' R D' U2 R U B R' D2 U2 L2 R2 B U R2 U F2 U' B' L2 U' B' D' L F2 L*


----------



## Pyjam (Sep 14, 2017)

martinss said:


> L B2 L' F L' R D' U2 R U B R' D2 U2 L2 R2 B U R2 U F2 U' B' L2 U' B' D' L F2 L



Zero algorithm 35 HTM solution:

R U' F' R2 F' // (5) Edge orientation
D2 L' R2 U R' U2 R' // (7/12) 2x2x3 Pseudo block
x' y2 U R' U R U R' U2 R2 U' R' // (10/22) Look on the back
U R U' R' U R U R' U R U' R' B2 // (13/35) Solved

NEXT: B' L2 R2 B2 U2 B' U2 F' D2 L2 U2 L D' R F2 L D' F' L2 R' U


----------



## ch_ts (Sep 14, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: B' L2 R2 B2 U2 B' U2 F' D2 L2 U2 L D' R F2 L D' F' L2 R' U



U' F B' U B //eoline
U L' U2 R2 //square, pair
U L2 U L' U R //rb
L2 U' L U L U' L2 U' //lb
L2 U' L U' L' U2 L2 U2 L' U' L U' L' U2 //ll
view

Next: B' D' B2 U F2 U' L2 D B2 U' F2 B U2 F2 U2 R U L' B L2


----------



## Pyjam (Sep 14, 2017)

ch_ts said:


> Next: B' D' B2 U F2 U' L2 D B2 U' F2 B U2 F2 U2 R U L' B L2



U R' F' D2 B2 L yx2 // (6) L-Block
M' U' r' U' R' r' U' r // (8/14) EO-line
U2 R2 U2 R U R' U' R2 U // (9/23) All but 2E2C
R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 L R // (10/33) PLL J
U' R U' // (3/36) That's All Folks!

There is also:
U' R F2 L F D B2 L D2 // (9) 2x2x3 block

NEXT: D F D R B' U B2 L2 U L U' D F2 U2 L2 D2 L2 F2 U F2 L2


----------



## Neuro (Sep 16, 2017)

Linear FMC, 31 HTM

x2 B' R L U' L'//2x2x2 (5/5)
F U2 F R' U//2x2x3-1 move (5/10)
R2 F2 U2 F//EO (4/14)
R U R' U2 R' U' R U R'//Pseudo F2L (9/23)
z' y2 R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2//L3C (8/31)

NEXT: L2 U F D2 B' D2 R' D2 B' L F2 U' R2 L2 B2 D' B2 R2 D' B2


----------



## Pyjam (Sep 16, 2017)

Neuro said:


> NEXT: L2 U F D2 B' D2 R' D2 B' L F2 U' R2 L2 B2 D' B2 R2 D' B2



D2 U F' B2 D' R2 D2 // (7) Square + pair
R' L' F' // (3/10) EO
L' D2 // (2/12) 1x2x3 block
R U2 L' U M2 y2 // (5/17) 2x2x3 block
U' R2 U2 R' U' R' U2 R' U' R U R' // (12/29) F2L
y F R U R' F R' F' R2 U' R' F' // (11/40) ZBLL L (V-Perm)

NEXT: D2 L2 B R2 U2 B L2 B D2 B2 D2 R' B' D2 L' D L D2 B' U F2


----------



## ch_ts (Sep 16, 2017)

Neuro said:


> NEXT: L2 U F D2 B' D2 R' D2 B' L F2 U' R2 L2 B2 D' B2 R2 D' B2



Roux:
R' B' F2 U' F' z'
U L' U' L U L' U' L' U L
U' R' F U2 F' R F R' U2 R F'
M2 U' M U M' U M' U2 M2 U
view



Pyjam said:


> NEXT: D2 L2 B R2 U2 B L2 B D2 B2 D2 R' B' D2 L' D L D2 B' U F2



Not totally Roux:
D' F L' U2 B' U2 R' y
U' M2 R U' R' U' M2 B U2 B' U'
U M2 U'
F2 R U' R' F D R' B' R' B R2 D' 
U' F U S' U' F' U f
view

Next: U B2 L' D2 F2 R F2 L D2 U2 R2 B' R' F D' F2 R F D2 R


----------



## Pyjam (Sep 16, 2017)

ch_ts said:


> U B2 L' D2 F2 R F2 L D2 U2 R2 B' R' F D' F2 R F D2 R



y D R F2 R E2 F U' y'x // (7) Left block
M2 U' r' U M2 U' r2 // (7/14) EO-line
U R2 U2 R2 U R' U2 R' U // (9/23) Upper block
B R U R2 U' R U R U' B' U2 // (11/34) Solved

NEXT: R2 D L2 U' R2 B2 D' L2 U' R2 D2 B' D' U L' F U' B D R2 U


----------



## ch_ts (Sep 16, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: R2 D L2 U' R2 B2 D' L2 U' R2 D2 B' D' U L' F U' B D R2 U



F' R D F' z M //right block
l U' l' U2 L' M2 U M2 //eoline
L' U L2 U L2 U' L U L// top block
U' F U' R2 D B' D' R2 U2 F' //(=d' L d' L2 D F' D' L2 d2 F') fish
F U' F D2 F' U F D2 F2//chips
view

Next: R' F L' D' F2 R F' B D L2 F2 R' D2 L D2 B2 R' F2 L B2


----------



## Pyjam (Sep 16, 2017)

ch_ts said:


> Next: R' F L' D' F2 R F' B D L2 F2 R' D2 L D2 B2 R' F2 L B2



B2 R2 F2 U' R' B F D' z y // (8) 1st block
r' U' R2 U R' U2 r' U R U r' U' r2 // (13/21) EO-line
U R U' R2 U R // (6/27) 

B2 R2 F2 U' R' B F D' z y // (8) 1st block
r' U2 r' U R U' r U' r2 U' M2 // (11/19) EO-line
U2 R L U' R' U R2 L' U R' U // (11/30) All but 3C
x L' D' L U2 L' D L U2 // (8/38) L3C

NEXT: L' F' U' D B U2 F' L' F' U2 B U2 B' L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F'


----------



## Neuro (Sep 17, 2017)

Roux, 39

F2 D' R U' R U2 x'//fb
r2 U' R r2 U r U' r2 U M' U' r'//sb
U' R' F R F' r U r'//cmll
U2 M U' M' U2 M' U2 M' U M' U' M' U2//lse

NEXT: R2 D2 B D2 U2 F R2 B D2 F D' R' F L' F R2 B2 L2 F2


----------



## Pyjam (Sep 17, 2017)

Neuro said:


> NEXT: R2 D2 B D2 U2 F R2 B D2 F D' R' F L' F R2 B2 L2 F2



Zzoux - 42 STM :

D U2 L' U' F' L2 z' x' // (6) 1st block
U M' U r' U2 R2 U r U' r' U' R U M2 // (14/20) EO + F2L-1
R' U R U' R' U R // (7/27) F2L
U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R // (8/35) OLL Sune
M2 U M' U2 M U M2 // (7/42) PLL U

*EDIT: Noname method - 27 STM :*

D L' U F' B' U' z'x // (6) Left square + DB edge
R' F' U2 R' M' U' M // (7/13) EO
D' R U R' D R U R' U' // (9/22) Right square + 2 pairs
r R2 U2 M2 // (4/26) 2 pairs insertion + DF edge
F' // (1/27) LL

NEXT: U2 L2 B L2 R2 B2 F' D2 F' L2 F' R' B R2 F2 L B' D F2 D F'

.


----------



## Neuro (Sep 18, 2017)

FMC (domino) 27 moves. Probably would've been better with a different orientation state but whatever.

What I try to do is any of the 24 center positions and use the one that gives a proper line/belt while giving a lot of flexibility to blockbuild (you can see all 24 lines using only 6 center positions due to FB symmetry and being able to build it on the top or bottom) In this solve I used what is essentially an advanced version of TSLE to complete reduction. Luckily the solve from there was quite easy.

There's probably a way similar (but better) than this so that humans can do a domino solve more efficiently w/o doing CF which is my main project ATM. Started with Thistlewaite Redux but the corner process proved very tedious so it's scrapped for the time being.

F R' F' B U R' U' L'//EOF2L-1 (8/8)
F2 D R' U R F2//Domino Redux (6/14)
R2 U2 F2 U' B2 U' L2 B2 U' F2 D L2 D//Solve (13/27)

NEXT: R2 F' U2 F L2 D2 F U2 L2 B2 R2 U' F R2 F' D' L' D2 L' F L2


----------



## Pyjam (Sep 18, 2017)

Neuro said:


> R2 F' U2 F L2 D2 F U2 L2 B2 R2 U' F R2 F' D' L' D2 L' F L2



R U' R' B' R' L2 U // (7) EO-line
r2 U' R2 L' U' L U L2 U2 L2 // (10/17) F2L-1
U R U R' U' R U2 R' U R // (10/27) Ready for L3C
U2 R U' L' U R' U' M' // (8/35) 3 corner cycle

Terrible last slot. 

NEXT: L2 F' R2 B R2 U2 F U2 R2 B2 D2 R' U2 L' F' R' B D U L' D'


----------



## Neuro (Sep 19, 2017)

Briggs v1

y U f' F' r F2 u R' U2 R' u2//CPFB (10/10)
r' R' B' U' M U B r//EO Line (8/18)
U2 R U' R2 U2 R2 U' R2//"F2L" (8/26)
R2 U2 R' U R' U R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R U' R//LSLL (15/41)

NEXT: R2 U' R2 D L2 D R2 B2 R2 U' L2 R F L' U B R' U' L' F2 U2


----------



## Kyle™ (Sep 19, 2017)

Neuro said:


> NEXT: R2 U' R2 D L2 D R2 B2 R2 U' L2 R F L' U B R' U' L' F2 U2



y x, R' L U' R L2 U R2 U F' D F U2 // 2x2x3 (12/12)
x' y, R' U R U' R U R' U' R2 U R // 2x2x1 block for later (11/23)
U2 F' U F U2 R U R' U2 // F2L on UL, save 2x2x1 block at BR to force easy 1LLL/ZBLL case (9/32)
z' y', (B' L F2 R F' R F R' F2 L' B) U2 // 1LLL (11/43)

NEXT : R U2 F' U F D F2 L U' F2 B2 L F2 R B2 L2 B2 L' D2 R


----------



## Pyjam (Sep 19, 2017)

Kyle™ said:


> R U2 F' U F D F2 L U' F2 B2 L F2 R B2 L2 B2 L' D2 R



B2 F D' F zz // (4) EO-line
R' U R // (3/7) 4 pairs…
L2 U' L2 U2 L // (5/12) Left block
U' R U R // (4/16) 3rd slot
U' R U2 R' // (4/20) 4th pair
U' L' U2 R L U2 R' U L' U L U // (12/32) Insert 4th pair + square on top
F' r U R' U' r' F R // (8/40) Last 3 corners

NEXT: F' L2 F D2 L2 F R2 U2 B' F' D' R2 F' L' U' B' U' R' F2 U


----------



## porkynator (Sep 19, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: F' L2 F D2 L2 F R2 U2 B' F' D' R2 F' L' U' B' U' R' F2 U



R' F2 D R2 //2x2x2 (4/4)
U2 L F L' F2 U' //2x2x3 (6/10)
L2 U' F U L2 //F2L-1 (5/15)
F U' R' F R U //All but 5 edges (6/21)
F' L F M' F' L' F
M' F' M F2 M' F' M2 //Edges (14/35)

see on alg.cubing.net

Next scramble: B' D2 R' L' B' U' D' F D L' B2 U2 F D2 B D2 L2 D2 F' L2


----------



## Pyjam (Sep 19, 2017)

porkynator said:


> B' D2 R' L' B' U' D' F D L' B2 U2 F D2 B D2 L2 D2 F' L2



L S M' D' R2 y r' U x // (7) Left block
r' U' R' U' r' U M U r U2 r // (11/18) EO-line
R U2 R2' U' R U2 R' // (7/25) (almost) F2L
U2 R U R U2 R' U' R U' R2 U2 R U' // (13/38) 2G ZBLL

NEXT: R F B' D' F' D' L' B' L2 U B D2 R2 U2 D2 F U2 R2 F D2 F2


----------



## Neuro (Sep 20, 2017)

Briggs v1, 32

z' y U2 f2 U2 F' u2 M2 U r u2//CPFB (9/9)
U R' U2 r' U' r2 U r'//EO Line (8/17)
U2 R' U' R' U R U R U2 R' U2 R2 U R' U'//Intuitive Solve (15/32)

Roux, 39

F L2 D B' D2 L2 B' R2 x' U M2 L' U L U M U M2 R' U R//F2B (20/20)
y F R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F2 y'//CMLL (11/31)
M' U M2 U' M2 U' M U//LSE (8/39)

CFOP, 49

F R' B R' U L F D2 L2 U2 l U' l//XXCross (13/13)
F2 U R' U' R F2 B U' L U2 L' U B'//F2L (13/26)
y M R U R' U R U2 R' U M'//OLL (10/36)
R' U' R y R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 U'//PLL (13/49)

42, 37

F L2 D B' D2 L2 B' R2 x' U M2 L' U L U2 R'//FB+Square/Corner setup (15/15)
R U R' F2 U F R' F R2//L5C (9/24)
B' U M U' B M U2 M' U' M U2 M U'//L7E (13/37)

NEXT: F2 L2 D U2 L2 D F2 D' B2 U F2 R' D L F L2 B L2 R B' F2


----------



## Pyjam (Sep 20, 2017)

Neuro said:


> F2 L2 D U2 L2 D F2 D' B2 U F2 R' D L F L2 B L2 R B' F2



U L F2 R B' U r U x // (8) Left
r2 U r' U2 r' U r R U r2 // (10/18) EO
U' R U' R U R' U' R U' R' U R // (12/30) Right
U' R' U' R U' R2' D' r U2 r' D R2 // (12/42) LL

NEXT: D2 F' L2 R2 U2 F2 U2 B' D2 L2 B2 D' R' F' U2 B2 R B2 D2 F' U
.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Sep 20, 2017)

Cross- F,U',B,u,B',u2,L',D2
1st Pair-U2,R',U',R,L',U,L
2nd Pair- U2,R',U,R,U',y,L',U2,L,U',L',U,L
3rd Pair- R,U',R',U',R',U',R,U2,R',U,R
4th Pair- R',U2,R2,U,R2,U,R
OLL- U',R',F',R,L',U',L,U,R',F,R
PLL- y2,R,U,R',F',R,U2,R',U2,R',F,R,U,R,U2,R',U'
This is a lot harder than I thought! I know this isn't the most efficient way. However this is the best I could do. Hopefully it works for you guys!


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Sep 20, 2017)

Oh new scramble, sorry.
U2,L,B2,U2,L,D2,L',F2,L',D,U,L,B',D2,U',B',U2,F


----------



## ch_ts (Sep 20, 2017)

Duncan Bannon said:


> U2 L B2 U2 L D2 L' F2 L' D U L B' D2 U' B' U2 F



L R' F B2 D' R F' D' L2 D2 //2x2x3
R' B U B' // orient f2l edges, CP
U2 R2 S R2 S' R U2 R U R' //f2l
r U2 R' U' R U' r' U2 // fat antisune
view

Next: R' L2 U' R2 B2 U R2 B2 D2 R2 D' B2 R D U' L2 U F' U2 R B


----------



## Pyjam (Sep 20, 2017)

Duncan Bannon said:


> U2 L B2 U2 L D2 L' F2 L' D U L B' D2 U' B' U2 F



r' F' L U r' B2 R U' R2 B' // (10) EO-line + 1 slot
R2 U R' L U2 L' // (6/16) F2L -1 slot
R U2 R' U' R U' R2 // (7/23) F2L
y R' U' R U' R' U2 R // (7/30) Sune
y' R U R' U R U2 R' // (7/37) Sune



ch_ts said:


> Next: R' L2 U' R2 B2 U R2 B2 D2 R2 D' B2 R D U' L2 U F' U2 R B



U L' U f2 U2 F U2 F2 // (8) L
U R' r' U' r U R' U R r U M // (12/20) EO
U R' U R' U R2 U R U2 R // (10/30) R
U' L' U L U2 L' R' U L U' R // (11/41) COLL T
M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 // (7/48) PLL U

NEXT: B2 F2 D B2 L2 U2 F2 D2 U' R2 U F' R' D' F' L F U L B2 L2
.


----------



## Neuro (Sep 21, 2017)

Roux, 40

D F U2 R' S' F D' z y//FB (7/7)
M' U r' U' r2 U' M2 r U r'//SB (10/17)
U R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R'//CMLL (10/27)
U' M' U' M' U' M' U' M' U' M U2 M U//LSE (13/40)

NEXT: L' F' L F2 D' L F B' R F U2 L2 F2 U2 F2 U2 B R2 B R2


----------



## Pyjam (Sep 21, 2017)

Neuro said:


> L' F' L F2 D' L F B' R F U2 L2 F2 U2 F2 U2 B R2 B R2



R f U f F l' F // (7) Left
r' U r' U R U' r' R2 U' r2 // (10/17) EO
U R U' R2 U2 R U' R2 U' R' U' R // (12/29) Right
y U2 F R U' R' U' R U2 R' U' F' // (11/40) LL

NEXT: B2 R2 D2 U2 F R2 U2 B' R2 B' D' R U2 L R2 U2 F' L2 D L
.


----------



## Dancing Jules (Sep 21, 2017)

I hope I didn't mis-scramble, I use CFOP 5LLL-ish (on my way to 4LLL):

F U' L2 B' R B D // (7) yellow cross
y U R' U' R U' R' U R // (8) 1st pair
U F' U2 F U2 F' U F // (8) 2nd pair
y2 U' R U' R' U R' U2 R // (8) 3rd pair
F' U2 F U2 F' U' F // (7) 4th pair
F U R U' R' F' U F R U R' U' F' // (13) edge orientation
y2 R U R' U R U2 R' // (7) Sune
R' U L' U2 R U' L R' U L' U2 R U' L // (14) corner permutation
U2 y' R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' // (12) Ub perm

84 - bad. With a bit of luck and trial-and-error I've had 50-75 move count before.

B2 R2 D F2 U B2 U' B2 U2 L2 R2 B F U' B2 R F L2 U' B' D


----------



## Pyjam (Sep 21, 2017)

With perseverance, eventually it will come.



Dancing Jules said:


> B2 R2 D F2 U B2 U' B2 U2 L2 R2 B F U' B2 R F L2 U' B' D



F' D F2 B2 U2 R' F D2 F' U' z2 y // (10) Left + 1 pair
R2 U2 R2 U r U r' // (7/17) 3/4 of F2L
U' r' U r U' R' U R U2 r' U2 r // (12/29) F2L + EO
x' R2 D2 R' U' R D2 R2' D R U R' D' x U' // (13/42) ZBLL U with opposite colors on 3 sides

NEXT: L F B D2 R2 D F' U' R2 F' R2 F2 U2 R U2 B2 L' B2 R' D2 L2
.


----------



## ch_ts (Sep 22, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: L F B D2 R2 D F' U' R2 F' R2 F2 U2 R U2 B2 L' B2 R' D2 L2
> .



F2 R2 B' L F' B2 U' B' D' U F' U' F' //xcross
U' B' U' B
L' U L
U R U R'
B L U L2 U' B' U B L B' //oll
U2 R2 U' S' U2 S U' R2 //pll
view

Next: R' L2 D U2 F2 R2 B2 R2 D F2 D' U2 F D2 L' D F' L U B U'


----------



## Neuro (Sep 22, 2017)

42, 34 STM

x y S' R' U F2 U2 R' E S' E//FB+SS (9/9)
R2 L U' R U L'//L5C (6/15)
U2 R' U M' U' R U2 r' U' M'//EOFR (10/25)
U2 M2 U' M' U2 M' U2 M2 U//L6EP (9/34)

NEXT: U2 B F2 D2 B R2 D2 F' U2 R2 U2 L' U' F' D' R' D2 F2 L B' D2


----------



## Pyjam (Sep 22, 2017)

Neuro said:


> U2 B F2 D2 B R2 D2 F' U2 R2 U2 L' U' F' D' R' D2 F2 L B' D2



B E L2 F U' R2 y' // (6) Left
R U' M' U R' U' r' R2 U' r2 // (10/16) EO-line
U' R U R' U R' U R2 U2 R' // (10/26) Right
y2 (r2' F2 r U2 r U' r') (x U R' U R U' L) // (13/39) ZBLL U

NEXT: F2 D' L2 B2 R2 D2 B2 U F2 R2 U' L' B2 D L2 U' B F D' R D2
.


----------



## Neuro (Sep 22, 2017)

42 in 42 moves

L' R2 U' L R2 D z' y'//FB (6/6)
R2 U R2 U' R2 U2 R//Sq (7/13)
U' R U R' U R U L' U R' U' L U//BTr (14/27)
R' U' M' U M2 R U M2 U' R' U' M U2 M' U2 M2//L7E (15/42)

NEXT: D2 F2 R2 F' L2 D2 U2 F' D2 B2 F D' U2 L' R2 D F' U' B' R2 D'


----------



## Pyjam (Sep 22, 2017)

Neuro said:


> D2 F2 R2 F' L2 D2 U2 F' D2 B2 F D' U2 L' R2 D F' U' B' R2 D'



Fun solve with two PLLs:

D F2 R' D R' b2 x2 // (6) Left block
U2 R2 U' r2 R D' M' U' M D R' // (11/17) EO + F2L-1
M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2 U // (8/25) PLL H
R U R2 U' R2 U' D R2 U' R2 U R2 D' R // (14/39) PLL T

NEXT: D' B2 L2 F2 L2 F2 U F2 U B2 U' R U2 L2 B D2 B' U B2 L
.


----------



## ch_ts (Sep 22, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: D' B2 L2 F2 L2 F2 U F2 U B2 U' R U2 L2 B D2 B' U B2 L
> .



D2 B' L2 R U2 R2 B U B' U2 B' U' R' U B' U2 F' U' F B //f2l
L' R U B U' B' R' U' L//oll
S2 U S' U2 S U S2//pll
view

next: L F2 L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D B2 D2 R2 L B U' B2 R D U' R'


----------



## porkynator (Sep 22, 2017)

ch_ts said:


> next: L F2 L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D B2 D2 R2 L B U' B2 R D U' R'



U2 R B' //EO (3/3)
R L D' L' D' //2x2x2 (5/8)
U' R L U' R' L' //2 pairs (6/14)
U2 L' U' L //Insert pair (4/18)
U' R U' R' //Insert pair (4/22)
U2 L U' L' //Insert pair (4/26)
R' U R U2 L' R' U R U' L U //LL (11/37)

Next: U2 F L2 D2 F2 D2 F' D2 F D2 F2 R' U' L2 U2 L' D B U' R' B'


----------



## Pyjam (Sep 23, 2017)

porkynator said:


> U2 F L2 D2 F2 D2 F' D2 F D2 F2 R' U' L2 U2 L' D B U' R' B'



M2 U' D' M' D B' l U' R2 D' // (10) 3x2x2
R' D r' U r D' // (6/16) EO
R U R' U R U' R' U R' U2 R // (11/27) All but 3C
y R' D' R U' R' D R U' // (8/35) 3C cycle

NEXT: D' B' R' B2 L B' D B R' D2 F2 R2 B2 R D2 L U2
.


----------



## Neuro (Sep 24, 2017)

z' y' M2 U' f2 F' U F2 u' U' R u'//CPFB 10/10
U' R2 U' R U' R U M U' M2 U r' U'//SB+PP 13/23
M2 U' M U2 M' U' M//OLL 7/30
U M2 U E2 M E2 M U//LSE 8/38

NEXT: F2 R B2 F2 L U2 B2 F2 L2 D2 R D' B2 F' D' U2 F R2 B' U B'


----------



## Pyjam (Sep 24, 2017)

Neuro said:


> F2 R B2 F2 L U2 B2 F2 L2 D2 R D' B2 F' D' U2 F R2 B' U B'



zz D' B' F' U F D' // (6) EO-line
R2 U L' R' U' L' U R // (8/14) Right block
U2 L2 U' L2 // (4/18) 3rd slot
U' L U' L' U2 L U' L' U' L // (10/28) 4th slot + CO + Edges solved
x' R U' R D2 R' U R D2 R2 x U // (10/38) PLL A

NEXT: U B2 D B2 L2 B2 F2 D R2 D U L U' F2 U2 B U L R2 D R'


----------



## Neuro (Sep 25, 2017)

Roux, 41

L' U F' L' D' b2//FB (6/6)
R2 U R' r' U' R U r U R'//SB (10/16)
r U' r' U r' D' r U' r' D r//CMLL (11/27)
U M U M' U2 M U' M' U' M2 U' M' U2 M'//LSE (14/41)

CFOP, 52

R U' F' R' B R B' U2 x2//XCross (8/8)
U L U L U' L2 U L2 U' M' B2 M U' B' U' B y2//F2L+VLS setup (16/24)
U2 R U' R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F'//VLS (13/37)
U2 R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2//PLL (14/52)

NEXT: F' U L B' D' B2 R' U2 R' U2 R2 U' B2 D2 R2 F2 D F2 U B2


----------



## Pyjam (Sep 25, 2017)

Neuro said:


> F' U L B' D' B2 R' U2 R' U2 R2 U' B2 D2 R2 F2 D F2 U B2



 Leor 40 STM :

 zz R D R F' U B r' F' // (8) Left
r U' M U' r U2 M' U2 M // (9/17) EO
U' R' U R2 U2 R2 U' R' // (8/25) F2L
F U R' U' R2 U' R2' U2' R U2 R U R' F' U // (15/40) ZBLL Pi

NEXT: R2 U L2 D' F2 U' L2 U2 F2 L2 U' B R B' D U' R' D R F'
.


----------



## Neuro (Sep 25, 2017)

CFOP, 42

R' U' F2 L' B U2 B' F' U F L2//X Cross (11/11)
B' U B F U F' R U' R' y' R U' R' U' R U R' y'//F2L (16/27)
U F R' F' U' R2 U' R2 U2 R U' F' U2 F//FE OLL (14/41)
U'//PLL skip (1/42)

Roux, 41

B U2 B' D2 M' D2 F x2//FB (7/7)
r' U2 M2 U2 r U R' U M r' U' r//SB (12/19)
U' R U R' U R' F R F' R U2 R'//CMLL (12/31)
M U2 M' U2 M U' M2 U M' U'//LSE (10/41)

NEXT: U L F' B R B2 L2 B D' R2 D2 L2 F B2 U2 B' L2 B2 R2 F2


----------



## Pyjam (Sep 25, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> R2 U L2 D' F2 U' L2 U2 F2 L2 U' B R B' D U' R' D R F'



If there's a 42 STM solution with CFOP, there's a 35 STM solution with Leor :

D' R' D' R' L U R' U' L F B' R B2 z2 // (13) Left block + 3 pairs
r2 U r2 D' r U' r' D // (8/21) EO-line
R U2 R2 U2 R2 // (5/26) F2L + square
U2 R D R' U2 R D' R2' U // (9/35) Last 3 corners



Neuro said:


> U L F' B R B2 L2 B D' R2 D2 L2 F B2 U2 B' L2 B2 R2 F2



Leor 39 STM :

U2 F D2 U2 F yy // (5) Left
U' R2 U2 M U M' U M2 // (8/13) EO-line
U2 R U' R2 U' R' U R U2 R' U R // (12/25) Right
U R2' F R U R U' R' F' R U2' R' U2 R // (14/39) PLL R

NEXT: L2 B' L2 F' U2 L2 F U2 F D2 L2 R U' F2 L R2 D R F' D' U
.


----------



## mDiPalma (Sep 25, 2017)

35 moves cardan reduction

B' U L' U2 L F D2 R D' L' --> eoline
R' U R2' U' R --> right block
U' L' --> cr1
y U R2' F U' R2 U' R2' U F' U --> cr2
F' L' F R2 F' L F U' --> cr3

next: D L B2 D' R2 U2 F B' D' R' F U2 D2 R2 B2 L2 B2 D' B2 R2 D'


----------



## Pyjam (Sep 26, 2017)

mDiPalma said:


> D L B2 D' R2 U2 F B' D' R' F U2 D2 R2 B2 L2 B2 D' B2 R2 D'



U R2 D2 M B' D R2 U2 x' // (8) Left
M' U' M R U' R U2 M' U r' // (10/18) EO
U R U R' U2 R2 U R' // (8/26) Right with twisted corner
U2 R2 U2' R' U' R U' R' U2 R' // (10/36) Secret technique (*)
U y2 F' r U R' U' r' F R // (9/45) Last 3 corners

(*) The idea is to mix Fish & CLS: Solve the twisted corner + Edge permutation + 1 corner, then end with L3C instead of PLL. It needs further developments. (**)

(**) Unless it's already done. Is it?

NEXT: R2 B2 D2 L2 D F2 D2 B2 U B2 L' F' U2 L2 F2 L2 F U' B2 D'
.


----------



## Neuro (Sep 26, 2017)

CFOP. Some extreme blockbuilding F2L here; may just want to call it FreeFOP tbh

R2 F D' F' R D' F' M F2 M' F U2 F D' F2 D r U' r' D//F2L-1
y' U R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R' U2 R' U2 R//FVLS
U R' U' R y R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 U//PLL

Roux

D B' L' D' B' R U R' y//FB
U M U2 r U2 r' U' r2 U' M r' U' r//SB
U' R U2' R2' F R F' U2 R' F R F'//CMLL
M' U M' U2 M U M U' M2 U2 M' U2 M' U//LSE

NEXT: L2 B2 L2 F2 D R2 F2 D' B2 D U2 F' L' D2 L2 U R2 D R' F2 U'


----------



## Pyjam (Sep 26, 2017)

Neuro said:


> L2 B2 L2 F2 D R2 F2 D' B2 D U2 F' L' D2 L2 U R2 D R' F2 U'



Petrus 39 STM :

zz F2 U2 L' F' L' D2 // (6) 2x2x2
U' R' F2 U' R F' // (6/12) 2x2x3
R2 U R2 U2 R2 F' U2 F // (8/20) EO, F2L-1
R' U R U' R' U' R // (7/27) F2L
U R2 D r' U2 r D' R2' U' R U' R' // (12/39) LL

Leor 39 STM :

zz F2 U2 L' F' L' D2 U' R' F2 U' F' // (11) Left
U R D' r U r' D // (7/18) EO
R2 U2 R' U R2 U R U R // (9/27) Right
U F U R U2 R' U R U R' F' U // (12/39) LL

NEXT: B R2 F' U2 R2 F D2 L2 D2 F2 U' L D F' D U2 F U' F U2 F'
.


----------



## Attila (Sep 26, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: B R2 F' U2 R2 F D2 L2 D2 F2 U' L D F' D U2 F U' F U2 F'
> .



B' D U B' D U L D U L D U' F' R2 D' L2 U' F2 U' L2 D F D2 U2 B' U' B2

B' D U B' D U L orient corners,
D U L D U' F' orient edges,
( B2 U B U2 D2 F' ) domino reduction,
( D' L2 U F2 U L2 D R2 )


Next:

L2 D2 F2 R2 U B2 U R2 D2 F2 L2 B U L' B R B2 U' F2 D' R'


----------



## Pyjam (Sep 26, 2017)

Attila said:


> L2 D2 F2 R2 U B2 U R2 D2 F2 L2 B U L' B R B2 U' F2 D' R'



Leor 40 STM : 

F' D2 R F2 U' B // (6) Left
U r U' r' U R2 U r2 // (8/14) EO
R U' R2 U' R U R2 U R U2 R // (11/25) Right
y (R U2 R' U' R U') (R D' R U2 R' D R U2 R) // (15/40) Fish & Chips

NEXT: U L2 R2 U B2 L2 B2 L2 F2 D L D' F' L2 D' L B D' L B2 U'
.


----------



## ch_ts (Sep 26, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: U L2 R2 U B2 L2 B2 L2 F2 D L D' F' L2 D' L B D' L B2 U'
> .



R B' R2 D' F' R' U' L U2 B2 //eoline, square
R U' R' U R L' U2 R' //right
L U2 L U L' U L' U2 L U2 //left
b U' b U2 B' R B U2 b2 R //LL
view

Next: D' U L2 F2 L2 U' B2 L2 R2 U2 L' B' U2 B U' B2 U' L' R' F


----------



## Pyjam (Sep 26, 2017)

ch_ts said:


> D' U L2 F2 L2 U' B2 L2 R2 U2 L' B' U2 B U' B2 U' L' R' F



L F2 D' B M2 F L' F' U zzx // (9) Left
M U2 r U r' U R2 U M2 // (9/18) EO
U2 R' U' R U R2 U' R2 // (8/26) All but 4 edges! 
U2 R M2 U' M' U2 M2 U2 M' U M2 R' U2 // (13/39) PLL Z 

NEXT: F' L' B2 R' U' F' U2 D F R F2 U2 D2 L2 F U2 R2 U2 L2 U2 B'



Spoiler: Don't look the 37 HTM solution



// Premoves = L' D'
R' D2 F' U // (4) Left block
B' R B' // (3/7) Edge Orientation
R L U L' B2 L // (6/13) 3x2x2 block + 1 pair + square on Top
U R U R2 U' R2 U // (7/20) Square on Right
D' R U R' D R // (6/26) 3 corners cycle
U2 L2 D l' U2 l D' L' U2 L' // (10/36) Petty ZBLL U
// L' D' : (1/37) Fix premoves (1 move canceled)


----------



## Neuro (Sep 28, 2017)

CFOP, 46

y2 D' R2 L' F R' D//X-Cross
U L U2 L2 U L y2 R U' R' F U2 F' U R U2 R'//F2L-1
R' U2 L F R' F R2 F2 L'//VLS
U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'//PLL

Roux, 42

D R2 F' R B2 D'//FB
R U r' U' r' U2 R' U r U2 r' U' R//SB
L' U' L U L F' L' F//CMLL
U M2 U' M' U M U M' U2 M U M' U2 M U2//LSE

NEXT: U2 R B' U' F2 R2 D2 L U R' F2 L' F2 R' U2 L F2 R' D2 F2


----------



## applezfall (Sep 28, 2017)

Neuro said:


> CFOP, 46
> 
> y2 D' R2 L' F R' D//X-Cross
> U L U2 L2 U L y2 R U' R' F U2 F' U R U2 R'//F2L-1
> ...


insp:x2 y
fb:L2 U' D F' D2 y R U R' L' U L(11/11)
sb:R' U R2 U r' U' R' U R2 U R U2 r' U' R(15/26)
cmll:U2 R U2 R' U' R U R' U2 R' F R F'(13/39)
eolr:U M' U' M U M' U2 M U' M2(10/49)
4c: U' M' U2 M U2(5/54)stm
a lot of moves but I dont care better than cfop lol

*(61h, 74q, 54s, 57e*
*https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=U2_R_B-_U-_F2_R2_D2_L_U_R-_F2_L-_F2_R-_U2_L_F2_R-_D2_F2&alg=x2_y L2_U-_D_F-_D2_y_R_U_R-_L-_U_L R-_U_R2_U_r-_U-_R-_U__R2_U_R_U2_r-_U-_R U2_R_U2_R-_U-_R_U_R-_U2_R-_F_R_F- U_M-_U-_M_U_M-_U2_M_U-_M2 _U-_M-_U2_M_U2*
*next:*
*R D2 R2 D F' U L B' U F' D' R2 B2 D' F2 D B2 L2 D' L2*


----------



## Pyjam (Sep 28, 2017)

applezfall said:


> R D2 R2 D F' U L B' U F' D' R2 B2 D' F2 D B2 L2 D' L2



R2 D F2 R r B' // (6) Left
R U' r U M' U' M U R' U' r2 // (11/17) EO-line
R U2 R U R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U // (10/27) Right
F' L' F R F' L F // (7/34) L3C

NEXT: L2 F' D2 U2 B L2 U2 L2 B L2 F R' F' U' L R' D2 R' U R2
.


----------



## Attila (Sep 28, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=z2_R_..._(10/27)_Right
> F-_L-_F_R_F-_L_F_//_(7/34)_L3C
> 
> NEXT: L2 F' D2 U2 B L2 U2 L2 B L2 F R' F' U' L R' D2 R' U R2
> .


No time limit:
B2 D2 U B2 U' B' L U' L B F' R' D' L R' B R B' L' D2 L B2 U2 R2

B2 D2 U B2 U' B' L orient corners and 5 edges,
U' L B F' D' 2 more edges,
D R' D' L R' B R B' domino reduction,
L' D2 L B2 U2 R2

Next: L' D2 U2 R2 F2 U2 L' U2 R2 B2 F2 D' L F' D R2 D B L' B' U2


----------



## Neuro (Sep 28, 2017)

Decided to try Attila's FMC style, 30 moves

F2 R2 U' F//Corners
U R L' U2 D2 F//Most edges
D2 F L' U R2 D' L B'//Domino
L2 U' R2 U' L2 U' F2 U D F2 R2 D//Solve

CFOP, 44

y2 x U R' L2 D' L' B R B2//X-Cross
L U' L F' L2 F R' U' R U' y'//F2L
R' F' U' F U R2 U2 R' U' R U2 R'//FVLS
U R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 U'//PLL

Roux, 38

y2 F U R' B2 L D2//FB
R U r U' R2 U2 R2 U2 r' U' R//SB
U2 R U2' R2' F R F' U2 R' F R F'//CMLL
M U' M' U' M2 U M U2 M//LSE

NEXT: B2 R2 D2 U2 R F2 L' D2 F2 R' U' B' L' F D R' B L2 F2 D'


----------



## Pyjam (Sep 28, 2017)

Neuro said:


> B2 R2 D2 U2 R F2 L' D2 F2 R' U' B' L' F D R' B L2 F2 D'



Leor 36 HTM :

y2 F D F2 L' B' U F' // (7) Left block
R2 r' U' r' R' U' r2 // (6/14) EO-line
U2 R' U2 R' U' R' U2 R U R' U' R // (12/26) Right block
U R U2 R D r' U2 r D' R2' // (10/36) Petty ZBLL L

I can't do better than 34  :

y2 F D F2 L' B' U F' // (7) Left block
R2 r' U' r' R' U' r2 // (6/14) EO-line
U R' U' R U' R2 D r' U2 r D' R' U2 R' U R2 U R' U R // (20/34)

NEXT: B2 D R B D2 B2 U2 L F D B2 D2 B2 R B2 L' D2 L2 D2 B2 R2
.


----------



## Neuro (Sep 28, 2017)

Beginner Roux (based on CriticalCubing's tutorial) 49 moves

y F R' B2//Corner Line (3/3)
u' R u' R' u2//Edge Line+FB solve (5/8)

//DR edge solved (0/8)
R' U M U' R//SB Square (5/13)
U' r U2 M U r'//SB Last Pair (6/19)

U L' U' L U' L' U2 L//CO (8/27)
//CP Skip (0/27)

R U' r' U' M' U r U r'//4a (9/36)
M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 U//4b (8/44)
M' U2 M2 U2 M'//4c (5/49)

NEXT: R2 U F R D' R2 U' L U2 B2 R2 F' D2 F' U2 L2 U2 F


----------



## Elo13 (Sep 29, 2017)

Neuro said:


> NEXT: R2 U F R D' R2 U' L U2 B2 R2 F' D2 F' U2 L2 U2 F



Briggs v1

y2 z // inspection
r U M U2 r' u U r2 B // cpfb 9/9
r' U M U' r' U' r' U2 r' // eo2x2x3 9/18
U R' U' R U R2 U R U' R' U R // f2l 12/30
U R U2 R' U' R U' R2 U2 R U R' U R // 2gll 14/44

Next
B2 D2 L2 B R2 B' U2 B R2 B' L2 R' D' L U2 B2 R' D' B R' F'


----------



## Pyjam (Sep 29, 2017)

Elo13 said:


> B2 D2 L2 B R2 B' U2 B R2 B' L2 R' D' L U2 B2 R' D' B R' F'



Leor 36 STM :

F2 B L' D U F' // (6) Left
M U' r U R U M' U' M // (9) EO-line
U2 R2 U R2 U' R' U R U R' // (10/25) Right
y' R U R2' D' R U R' D R2 U2 R' // (11/36) LL

NEXT: F2 D' B2 R2 F2 D' R2 U' L2 D B2 F' L' B2 U2 B F2 L' D
.


----------



## Elo13 (Sep 29, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: F2 D' B2 R2 F2 D' R2 U' L2 D B2 F' L' B2 U2 B F2 L' D



Briggs v1
z' // inspection
M' E R u2 F2 R F2 // cpfb 7/7
U' R2 U r' R2 U r' U r' U' R2 U r2 // eo2x2x3 13/20
R U2 R' U2 R2 U' R U R' U R U R' // f2l 13/33
M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 U2 // 2gll 8/41

U' F2 R2 U' F2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U2 R2 F' R2 B' D R D U2 B2 U' R'


----------



## Pyjam (Sep 29, 2017)

Elo13 said:


> U' F2 R2 U' F2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U2 R2 F' R2 B' D R D U2 B2 U' R'



Leor 36 STM :

L D2 U R' B E2 L' U' F // (9) Left
U' R2 U' R M U M' U2 r2 // (9/18) EO-line
U2 R' U R' U' R2 // (6/24) F2L-1
L U L' U R' U' L U2 R U2 R' L' // (12/36) ALSLL

ALSLL = Amazing Last Slot Last Layer 

NEXT: D' F2 D B2 U B2 U F2 L2 D2 B U2 B' R' D2 F L D F' U'
.


----------



## Pyjam (Oct 1, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> D' F2 D B2 U B2 U F2 L2 D2 B U2 B' R' D2 F L D F' U'



@Attila @porkynator : So many pairs… We're waiting an expert in FMC.


----------



## Pyjam (Oct 2, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> D' F2 D B2 U B2 U F2 L2 D2 B U2 B' R' D2 F L D F' U'



z' x' U2 D' B L' F // (5) Left
U' r' U R' U' M U r // (8/13) EO + DF
U' R2 U' R' r' U2 r U2 R // (9/22) DB + RB square
U' R U2 R' U2 R U' R' // (8/30) F2L
L' U2 L U L2 D' L U L' D L2 U // (12/42) LL

NEXT: B2 L B2 D2 R2 B2 R' D2 F2 U2 R F' L2 R2 B L' B' L' U' R D'
.


----------



## mDiPalma (Oct 2, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: B2 L B2 D2 R2 B2 R' D2 F2 U2 R F' L2 R2 B L' B' L' U' R D'




L2 F D' R F2 R F D F2 U // 3x2x2
z y f R2 f2 U' f // eo
U2 R2 U R U R' U R U' // f2l
z' y U' R2 U R U2 R u f' U2 f u' // cr2
L2 D' L U2 L' D L U2 L // cr3
= 45 htm

next: U2 B U R2 U B2 R2 D L F' D2 F2 B' U2 F' D2 L2 F2 L2 B'


----------



## Parham Saeednia (Oct 2, 2017)

mDiPalma said:


> next: U2 B U R2 U B2 R2 D L F' D2 F2 B' U2 F' D2 L2 F2 L2 B'



U B//EO
U2 R2 D2 R2//Cross
L' U2 L//Pxcross
B2 U' B2 U B2 D'//2x2x3+block
U2 R U R' U//AB5C
U' B' D B U' B' D' B//Solve 2 corners
R U R' D' R U' R' U2 D//Solve the rest
(35HTM)

Next:F R' U2 B D' B2 L U' L F' D' R2 U B2 L2 D2 B2 U F2 L2


----------



## Pyjam (Oct 2, 2017)

Parham Saeednia said:


> F R' U2 B D' B2 L U' L F' D' R2 U B2 L2 D2 B2 U F2 L2



B' R B' D F U zz // (6) EO-line
L2 U L2 U R U2 L R' U2 L' // (10/16) Left
R' U' R U2 R' U' R' U R U2 R' // (11/27) Right
U R U R' F2 u' y' R U' R' U R' u R2 U // (14/41) PLL G

NEXT: L2 B2 U2 L2 D' B2 F2 L2 D F2 U' R' U B L2 F2 U' L' D2 U' R'
.


----------



## Neuro (Oct 3, 2017)

43, Roux

L' U x2 U F U' r' F//FB
R' U2 r2 U' r2 U2 M' U' R//SB
U' F R' F' R U2 R U' R' U R U2' R'//CMLL
U' M' U' M' U M U M U M2 U M' U2 M'//LSE

NEXT: R2 D' F2 L2 B2 L2 U R2 B2 U' B2 L' D R' F' L F2 L' D U F


----------



## Pyjam (Oct 3, 2017)

Neuro said:


> R2 D' F2 L2 B2 L2 U R2 B2 U' B2 L' D R' F' L F2 L' D U F



B2 U2 F' R' B' r' F // (7) Left
r' U2 R U R U r U' r' U2 M2 // (11/18) EO-line
R U R' U' R U' R U R' U R U R' // (13/31) Right
F2 R2 U2' R2' U' R2 F2' U2' F2' U' R2' U2' F2 // (13/44) PLL N

NEXT: B2 U2 B R2 F' U2 L2 D2 F2 R2 F U' L2 B2 D F' L R' F' D' U'
.


----------



## Attila (Oct 3, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> @Attila @porkynator : So many pairs… We're waiting an expert in FMC.


Sorry, I couldn't find nothing decent solution for this


----------



## ErikCR (Oct 3, 2017)

B2 U2 B R2 F' U2 L2 D2 F2 R2 F U' L2 B2 D F' L R' F' D' U'

z2 // Inspection
F' (R' L) F (D y') (R' F R) // (8/8) Cross
(U y') (R' U2' R) U (R' U' R) // (8/16) Pair 1
(y') (R' U' R) U' (R' U R) U2' (R' F R (U') F') // (13/29) Pairs 2+3
U (L U' L') U (L U L') // (8/37) Pair 4
(U2') F (R U' R' U') (R U R' F') // (10/47) OLL
(R2 U) (R U R' U') (R' U') (R' U R') U' // (12/59) PLL + AUF

Got a 15, pretty nice

I didn't multislot 2+3 intentionally, it just so happened that I could cancel...

NEXT: F2 B' U' F' R' D' R2 D' L U2 B2 D' B2 U' R2 B2 L2 F2 U' B2 F


----------



## Pyjam (Oct 3, 2017)

ErikCR said:


> F2 B' U' F' R' D' R2 D' L U2 B2 D' B2 U' R2 B2 L2 F2 U' B2 F



y2 F2 U' M B2 r' F // (6) Left
r2 U R U M' U r' U R2 U2 R // (11/17) EO + RB square
U' M R U2 r' // (5/22) All but 4 edges, 2 corners
M2 U' M2 U2' M2 U' M2 // (7/29) PLL H
x R U' R' (L' U2 L U L' U L) R U2' R' U' // (15/43) 2 corner twist

Less fun, more efficient:

y2 F2 U' M B2 r' F // (6) Left
r2 U R U M' U r' U R2 U2 R2 U' r' U2 M // (15/21) EO-line + Right square
R U2 R' U2 R U2 R' // (7/28) Right
U R U R' U R U2 R' U // (9/37) Sune - Solved

NEXT: D' F' L U2 D' F2 R' D2 L F2 L2 F' R2 B L2 F2 R2 F U2 L2
.


----------



## Pyjam (Oct 5, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> D' F' L U2 D' F2 R' D2 L F2 L2 F' R2 B L2 F2 R2 F U2 L2



R U2 R2 B' L D x' // (6) Left
M' U' M U' M U' R r2 U' r2 // (10/16) EO-line
U R2 U2 R U R U R U R2 U' R' U R U' // (14/30) All but 3C
y' r U R' U' r' F R F' // (9/39) L3C

NEXT: D2 R' F' L B L D' F' B2 L F2 U2 R2 L2 U' F2 U' L2 D2 R2 F2
.


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 5, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: D2 R' F' L B L D' F' B2 L F2 U2 R2 L2 U' F2 U' L2 D2 R2 F2



[b2 M': U R2 U' R U' R U R' U R2 D' U R U' R' U2 D] // PLL
[R' B': x' R2 U2 R D R' U2 R2 U' R' D' R U x U2] // 2GLL
[U' x: U' R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U'] // PLL
[r2: R' U2 R2 U R2 U R U' R U R' U' R U' R' U2] // 2GLL
M2 U M' U2 M U M2 // PLL
[f': R2 U S' U2 S U R2] // 2GLL
a.c.n

Next: U2 F2 U' R2 D2 L2 B2 L2 D' B2 L2 F R2 D2 L2 R U2 F L' B' U


----------



## Pyjam (Oct 5, 2017)

xyzzy said:


> U2 F2 U' R2 D2 L2 B2 L2 D' B2 L2 F R2 D2 L2 R U2 F L' B' U



U' L' U F R2 F d' x // (7) Left
r U R2 U2 M U M' U R U' M2 // (11/18) EO-line
U R U R U R' U2 R // (8/26) Right
L' U R U' L U R' // (7/33) Niklas

NEXT: R2 F' R2 F' D2 F D2 L2 B D2 B D B2 U2 L2 B' L R F2 D B
.


----------



## mDiPalma (Oct 5, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> U' L' U F R2 F d' x // (7) Left
> r U R2 U2 M U M' U R U' M2 // (11/18) EO-line
> U R U R U R' U2 R // (8/26) Right
> L' U R U' L U R' // (7/33) Niklas
> ...



You've heard of [SIMPLE], now I will use [ABSTRACT].


y D F R B U' R' D U R2 x2 U' R' U' F2 M x
U R' U2 R' F2 R U L' U2
M x U' L U R' U2 L' U2 L [ABSTRACT]
U' L 


next: D L2 B2 D R2 F2 R2 U B2 U R2 B' D L R' D' F' L R2 F' L2 

-


----------



## Pyjam (Oct 5, 2017)

mDiPalma said:


> You've heard of [SIMPLE], now I will use [ABSTRACT].



Last layer sets are for newbies.


----------



## Pyjam (Oct 6, 2017)

mDiPalma said:


> D L2 B2 D R2 F2 R2 U B2 U R2 B' D L R' D' F' L R2 F' L2



F B U L' F' D z2 x' // (6) Left
U' M' // (2/8) Partial EO + DB
R' U R U R2 U R' U2 R2 U R U' R' // (13/21) Right
M' U' M U M' U2 M U // (8/29) EO + DF
F R U R' U' R' F' R U2 R U2' R' // (12/41) Petty ZBLL L

NEXT: U2 L2 U2 L2 F2 U' F2 U' F2 R2 F2 R' F2 L' B2 D' B R2 D U B2
.


----------



## JTay (Oct 6, 2017)

U2 L2 U2 L2 F2 U' F2 U' F2 R2 F2 R' F2 L' B2 D' B R2 D U B2

y D' R' L' U L' B // Fish (6/6) 
U' R U' R' U R U' R' // P2 (8/14)
y U2 R' U R // P3 (4/18)
L U' L' // P4 (3/21)
U R2 D R' U2 R D' R2 U' R U' R' // OLLCP (12/33)
U' R' U' R' U' R' U R U R U' // L5E (11/44)

Next:
NEXT: U2 L2 U2 L2 F2 U' F2 U' F2 R2 F2 R' F2 L' B2 D' B R2 D U B2


----------



## mDiPalma (Oct 6, 2017)

JTay said:


> NEXT: U2 L2 U2 L2 F2 U' F2 U' F2 R2 F2 R' F2 L' B2 D' B R2 D U B2





F R F' L' F2 L B2 U2 // 3x2x2
z2 R F' R' U B' R' B2 U2 B2 // eocr1
y' B L' D2 R F' R' D2 L2 B' // cr2
L F' L' B' L F L' B U' // cr3

35 htm CR


next: F L' F2 U' F' R' B' R2 L U B2 U2 F R2 L2 B R2 D2 R2 L2 F'
-


----------



## Pyjam (Oct 7, 2017)

mDiPalma said:


> F L' F2 U' F' R' B' R2 L U B2 U2 F R2 L2 B R2 D2 R2 L2 F'



y D M' B' D B2 R2 U x' // (7) Left
M U' r2 U2 r U S' U' S // (9/16) EO-line
U' R2 U R // (4/20) F2L-1 + OLL
y' M2' U M2' U2 M2' U r2 // (7/27) H-Perm
F' L' F R2 F' L F // (7/34) L3C

NEXT: D2 R2 D' U2 L2 B2 U' R2 B2 L2 D2 F' L' B2 D2 B2 U' R2 D2 L F'
.


----------



## Neuro (Oct 8, 2017)

Tried out Zzoux with FMC style ending, 34

z2 y' F2 r2 B' D' F//FB
r2 U' r U2 r2 U M U' M2//Line
U R U R U R U' R U R'//F2L
U' R2 B2 D' L2 D B2 R2 U' F2//L4C

33 with 42

z2 y' F2 r2 B' D' F//FB
U R' U//Square
B2 U' L2 D' L2 U2 B2 U' R2 U//L5C
r U M' U' R' U' M U2 M' U M2 U' M U2 M//L7E

NEXT: R F2 L' D R B D' F' U' L2 F' L2 D2 B U2 F2 B' U2 D2 F


----------



## Pyjam (Oct 8, 2017)

Neuro said:


> R F2 L' D R B D' F' U' L2 F' L2 D2 B U2 F2 B' U2 D2 F



The new name for Zzoux is *Leor* (*L*eft *EO* *R*ight).

Leor 40 STM :

F U F2 R2 B' R2 U x' // (7) Left
U M' U R' U M' U' M2 U2 M' // (10/17) EO
U' R' U2 R' U' R' U R' U2 R' U' R' U R // (14/31) Right
U r U R' U' r' F R F' // (9/40) L3C

NEXT: U F' R2 D F2 L2 F' L B U D2 L' F2 L' D2 F2 B2 R F2 L2 U2
.


----------



## mDiPalma (Oct 9, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: U F' R2 D F2 L2 F' L B U D2 L' F2 L' D2 F2 B2 R F2 L2 U2



R U F' L' B R' F' L l2 F' R // 3x2x2
F' R' F' f' U f // eocp
[U: (R U2)3 R] // square
[R: R U2 R' U' R U' R'] // sune
L' U2 L U L' U L U2 // sune

=41 htm

next: B R2 B2 D2 B' L2 F' D2 U2 F R2 U' L B2 U L B' L' R D' L2
-


----------



## Pyjam (Oct 9, 2017)

mDiPalma said:


> B R2 B2 D2 B' L2 F' D2 U2 F R2 U' L B2 U L B' L' R D' L2



zz U2 S' U' S // (4) EO-line
L2 U' R' U' R2 // (5/9) Right block
U L U' L' U L2 U L U2 L' // (10/19) Squares on U and L
U' L' U L // (4/23) 2 moves to all but 3C
B' D2 B U B' D2 B R' // (8/31) Solved

NEXT: F2 D2 R2 F2 U2 R2 D' L2 R2 D' R2 B L2 F U R' B' D2 B2 L2
.


----------



## Neuro (Oct 10, 2017)

ZZ-CR, 38

x2 D2 B' R D F//EO Line
R U' L U' L U' R2 U2 R U R2 U' R'//F2L-1
y2 U' R U' R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U' R'//CR
y R' U L' U' R U L U//L3C

Leor, 32. We need to make solving 2gen state more efficient, normally it takes 25+ but CPU gives <19 most of the time

S' M' y x U2 r U' R r B'///FB
M U M' F R2 F' U' r2//EOL+CP
U R U2 R U R U2 R U' R2 U' R' U R' U2 R'//L2F

NEXT: F2 D2 R2 F2 D2 R2 U2 F2 R' D2 R2 F' L' D2 B2 D B' R2 U2 B2 R'


----------



## Pyjam (Oct 10, 2017)

Neuro said:


> F2 D2 R2 F2 D2 R2 U2 F2 R' D2 R2 F' L' D2 B2 D B' R2 U2 B2 R'



F2 R F2 D B' xyy // (5) Left
U M U R2 U r U' r U' M2 U r2 // (12/17) EO-line
U R U R2 U' R' U R // (8/25) Two squares on R & U + 1 pair
U' L U2 R' U' R U2 // (7/32) Pair insertion
D R' D' L D R D' L2 // (8/40) Last 3 corners

EDIT: It's shorter if I form the line the other way:

F2 R F2 D B' xyy // (5) Left
U M U R2 U r U' r U M2 U' r2 // (12/17) EO-line
U' R U2 R' U' R U R2 U2 R // (10/27) Right
y2 F R U' R' U' R U2 R' U' F' U' // (11/38) LL

NEXT: R2 F2 U L2 D F2 L2 F2 U2 L2 B L B U2 F' U' L2 F' R F2 U'
.


----------



## Neuro (Oct 11, 2017)

ZZ-CR, 40 moves

x2 B' D F' B' L U2 R D//Near EO XCross
R L U R U2 R2 U R2 U R' L U L' U' R'//F2L
//CR1 skip
U2 y L2 U' L2 U' L2 U2 L2//CR2
D R2 D' L D R2 D' L' U'//CR3

For comparison; ZZ-A, 35 moves

x2 B' D F' B' L U2 R D//Near EO XCross
R L U R U2 R2 U R2 U R' L U L' U' R'//F2L
U R2' D' R U' R' D R2 U' R' U2 R//ZBLL

I must say, a 5 move difference isn't too shabby when considering CR's 72 algs to ZBLL's 493

NEXT: U R2 U2 L U2 L' F2 D2 L F2 U2 R' F U B L U2 L D' F2 D'


----------



## Elo13 (Oct 11, 2017)

Neuro said:


> U R2 U2 L U2 L' F2 D2 L F2 U2 R' F U B L U2 L D' F2 D'



39 STM LEOR
y2 z
M' E R' u2 F R' U' F2 // left 8/8
r2 R U r U' r' U2 r' // eo 8/16
U' R' U' R U' R2 B2 L' D L' D' L2 B2 // right 13/29
U' l' U2 R' D2 R U2 R' D2 R2 // l3c 10/39

Next: R2 U2 B' D2 L2 F' U2 F2 R2 D2 F2 R U' R' D B' L D L D2 F


----------



## Pyjam (Oct 11, 2017)

Elo13 said:


> R2 U2 B' D2 L2 F' U2 F2 R2 D2 F2 R U' R' D B' L D L D2 F



Leor 33 STM :

D2 B2 R E' R E2 x // (6) Left
R' U r U' R' U' R2 U2 r U r' // (11/17) EO - F2L-1
U R U' R' U2 R U R' U' // (9/26) Last slot + COLL
M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 // (8/33) PLL U

NEXT: U' L2 D B2 U' L2 D2 F2 U L2 B2 L F' L2 D2 R F U2 L R'
.


----------



## mDiPalma (Oct 11, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: U' L2 D B2 U' L2 D2 F2 U L2 B2 L F' L2 D2 R F U2 L R'




L B U2 F2 L' F R' U' L2 U2 L' U' L' U R F2 // eo3x2x2
R U' R U2 R U' R2 U' R // rb
y' R U2 R' U' R U' // antisune
B2 R F2 R' B2 R F2 R2 U2 // commutator

40 htm


next: B' F2 U2 B D2 F' D2 L2 R2 F' D' L' U' F2 L' D B L2 F' R' F
-


----------



## Pyjam (Oct 12, 2017)

mDiPalma said:


> B' F2 U2 B D2 F' D2 L2 R2 F' D' L' U' F2 L' D B L2 F' R' F



z2 L' R2 D B' // (4) EO
L' U2 L' U' L2 U' L' R D L2 // (10/14) Left 3x2x2 block (*)
U' R' U R' U R2 U' R' U2 R' U2 R U2 // (13/27) F2L
y R U2 R D R' U2 R D' R2' // (9/36) COLL L

(*) Unfortunately, after z' I can't find a good continuation.

NEXT: L2 F2 D' F2 U' F2 L2 U2 L2 R2 B2 L U' B L D' R2 B2 U R2
.


----------



## ZenTheCuber (Oct 12, 2017)

mDiPalma said:


> next: B' F2 U2 B D2 F' D2 L2 R2 F' D' L' U' F2 L' D B L2 F' R' F
> -



I got a 56 with Advanced CFOP

Cross: z2 R D' B' D R D' R2 D2 (8 Moves) 
F2L 1: R U R' U' L U L' (7 Moves)
F2L 2: U F' U' F2 U2 F' (6 Moves)
F2L 3: R' U2 R U' R' U R (7 Moves)
F2L 4: U R U2 R' U' R U R' (8 Moves)
OLL: R' U' R U' R' U R U x' R U' R' U (12 Moves)
PLL: x M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2 U' (8 Moves)

NEXT: D2 L2 R2 B2 U2 B D2 R2 B' L2 U2 D' R' U2 L' F D' R2 U' L' F2


----------



## Neuro (Oct 12, 2017)

Used HARCS to attempt to find shortest solution with Cardan Reduction. 26 moves:

y2 L B2 R2 B D2 R' D2 L' D B' L'//eo3x2x2 (11/11)
U' R2 U2 R U2//F2L+CR1 (5/16)
R U R' U R U2 R' U R' U2//CR2 with CR3 skip (10/26)

Advanced CFOP, 41 stm

y' x' D R2 F' B2 D B' u//X-Cross
R' U' R U B' U2 B R U R' B U' B'//F2L
U2 R' F R F' R U2 F U R U' R' F' R'//FE OLL
M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2//PLL

NEXT: L2 B2 U' B2 D2 L2 F2 L2 B2 D B D R' B' F' R U2 L D2


----------



## Pyjam (Oct 12, 2017)

Neuro said:


> L2 B2 U' B2 D2 L2 F2 L2 B2 D B D R' B' F' R U2 L D2



L U' L U2 y' L // (5) Left square
r2 U M' U' M2 U2 M' // (7/12) EO-line
U R2 L U R' U L' R' U' R // (10/22) Right block
L U' L' U L U2 L' // (7/29) All but 3C
y' U R U' L2 U R' U' L2 // (8/37) 3C-cycle

NEXT: F L2 F D2 F2 D2 R2 B' U2 R2 D2 R' F' R' U B' U2 B2 L' D R'
.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Oct 12, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> F L2 F D2 F2 D2 R2 B' U2 R2 D2 R' F' R' U B' U2 B2 L' D R'



z2 y' //inspection
B2 F' U' R' F //cross
R U R' U2 R U R' //1st pair
y R U' R2 U R //2nd pair
d' R' U' R d R U R' //3rd pair
U L U2 L' U' L U L" // 4th pair
U' F U R U' R' F' U R U R' U' R' F R F' //OLL
R' F R' B2 R F' R' B2 R2 //PLL


----------



## Neuro (Oct 12, 2017)

Pyjam's scramble, 23 moves FMC

D2 U2 R2 F' {@1/@2} L B R U F//EO 3x2x2 (9/9)
B2 L2 B L' B L B2 L'//L4C Redux (8/17)

I apologize if you attempted to recreate the skeleton earlier, noticed I wrote an L instead of L2​@1= (B R) {@2} B' L B _(cancel R' B' L')_
@2= _(cancel R' B')_ R F2 R' B R F2

Final insertion= (R F2 R' B R F2) (B' L B)

Final Solution: D2 U2 R2 F' (R F2 R' B R F2 B' L B) U F B2 L2 B L' B L B2 L'

NEXT: U2 L2 B2 L F2 L' F2 L2 D2 R' D' L2 R2 D' B D L D2 B R'


----------



## Pyjam (Oct 13, 2017)

Neuro said:


> U2 L2 B2 L F2 L' F2 L2 D2 R' D' L2 R2 D' B D L D2 B R'



R' F' U' F' L D' // (6) EO-line
U L U L' U' L2 U2 L2 U R2 // (10/16) Squares on L and R
U2 L' U L U' // (5/21) F2L-1
R' U R' D' r U2 r' D R2 U // (10/31) Last pair + Last layer

EDIT: 2nd try

R' F' U' F' L D' // (6) EO-line
U2 L U L2 R // (5/11) Squares on L and R
U L' U' R U' L // (6/17) F2L-1
U2 R' U' D' L D R2 D' L' D R' U2 // (12/29) Last slot + last layer

NEXT: F' B U' L2 D B R U2 R U2 F' L2 F R2 F' U2 L2 F2 R2 D2
.


----------



## Mellis Ferton (Oct 14, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> F' B U' L2 D B R U2 R U2 F' L2 F R2 F' U2 L2 F2 R2 D2


LBL + CFOP

z2 y'//inspection
D L' D R2 D L2 D'//cross
U' R U' R' U R U' R'//first pair
y' R U' R' U2 y' U R U' R'//second pair
U2 L' U L//third pair
R' U' R//fourth pair
U F' U' L' U L F//OLL
R' U L' U2 R U' L R' U L' U2 R U' L//PLL

Next: U' D B' R2 U2 R' F2 U' B L2 U' R2 B2 U D2 L2 U R2 L2 U


----------



## Neuro (Oct 14, 2017)

Roux, 37

U' M2 F U' F2 x2//FB (5/5)
R U R2 U2 r2 U' r2 R U R//SB (10/15)
U' R U2 R D R' U2 R D' R2//CMLL (10/25)
U' M U M U M2 U M' U2 M' U2 M2//LSE (12/37)

NEXT: R F' B L U F D2 B U B U2 L2 B R2 B' D2 B' D2 F2 D2


----------



## Pyjam (Oct 14, 2017)

Neuro said:


> R F' B L U F D2 B U B U2 L2 B R2 B' D2 B' D2 F2 D2



R B M S U R F2 (y2 z) // (7) Left
r U R2 U r U' M' U R2 U' M2 // (11/18) EO-line
R U R2 U2 R U' R' U R U' R' U' // (12/30) Right
L' U2 L U L' U2 R U' L // (9/39) PLL J

NEXT: R F R L' B2 U2 L' U L D2 R2 B R2 D2 L2 D2 F B U2 B
.


----------



## Elo13 (Oct 14, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> R F R L' B2 U2 L' U L D2 R2 B R2 D2 L2 D2 F B U2 B



Briggs
y2 x // inspection
D' r' F U' R U r B // cpfb 8/8
U R' U r U' R' U' r2 // eol2x2x3 8/16
U' R' U2 R2 U2 R U R' U2 R // f2l // 10/26
U2 R' U' R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R2 U2 R U // 2gll 13/39

Next: R' D' F2 L U F D2 B' R U2 B2 D' L2 U2 R2 F2 U B2 L2 D2


----------



## Pyjam (Oct 14, 2017)

Elo13 said:


> R' D' F2 L U F D2 B' R U2 B2 D' L2 U2 R2 F2 U B2 L2 D2



U F2 U2 R F M F R2 F' (y2) // (9) Left
r' U' M' U r // (5/14) EO + DB
U' R' U2 R2 U2 R U2 // (7/21) Right
R D' R U2 R (B2 L2 U' L2 B2) R' U2 R U2 // (14/35) 3 corner cycle + 3 edge cycle

NEXT: B2 R2 D F2 D2 R2 D' B2 U B2 U' F' U2 L' D' U L D2 B' R' B
.


----------



## Neuro (Oct 16, 2017)

Roux, 34

y2 D' B2 r F2 D B'//FB
U' M U2 M' U' r' U R'//SB
R' U L U' R U L'//CMLL
U2 M U M' U M U2 M' U' M U2 M' U//LSE

NEXT: U' B2 F2 R2 U R2 D U2 B2 U2 B2 F' L' B' L2 D U2 B2 R2 F U2


----------



## Pyjam (Oct 16, 2017)

Neuro said:


> U' B2 F2 R2 U R2 D U2 B2 U2 B2 F' L' B' L2 D U2 B2 R2 F U2



(y2) R F U' S D R' U (z' x2) // (7) Left
U' M' U r U' r2 U' M2 // (8/15) EO-line
U2 R U2 R' U R' U2 R' // (8/23) Right
L U' R' U L' U2 R y R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2' U' // (17/40) Niklas + PLL G (3 moves cancelled)

NEXT: F2 L2 D2 R' U2 R' U2 L2 B2 R2 U R' F' D B2 L' R2 D B' D R2
.


----------



## Pyjam (Oct 18, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> F2 L2 D2 R' U2 R' U2 L2 B2 R2 U R' F' D B2 L' R2 D B' D R2



U B' R2 d' R F' R2 y // (7) Left
r' U' R2 U' r R U' r2 // (8/15) EO-line
U' R2 U' R2 U R' U R2 U // (9/24) Two squares on U and L
D' L D R D' L' D // (7/31) 3-corner cycle
U' R U' L' U R' U' L // (8/39) 3-corner cycle (Niklas)

NEXT: R2 B2 L B2 R' D2 L B2 U2 R B2 F' L R' F2 U B2 D L R2 B
.


----------



## Username (Oct 18, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: R2 B2 L B2 R' D2 L B2 U2 R B2 F' L R' F2 U B2 D L R2 B



x2
R2 D R' F' U R' U' R U' R' U R D2 
R U' R' L U2 L'
U R U' R' y U' L' U L
y' U2 R' U2 R U' R' U R
U R B' R' U' R U B U' R'
R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U'

Next: U D2 L F R B' U2 B2 R' F' D' B2 U' R2 F2 U B2 R2 U' R2 D2


----------



## greentgoatgal (Oct 18, 2017)

Username said:


> Next: U D2 L F R B' U2 B2 R' F' D' B2 U' R2 F2 U B2 R2 U' R2 D2



D R' U L2 F // cross
R U R' U' r U R' U' M' // first pair
U' R' U' R U' R' U R // second pair
U2 L' U2 L U l U L' U' M // third pair
x' U' R U' R' d R' U' R // fourth pair
U' R2 U R' B' R U' R2 U l U l' // oll
U' R' U L' U2 R U' L R' U L' U2 R U' L U // all

Next: B' R2 D2 F2 U2 R2 F2 L' D L B L' F2 R2 U'


----------



## Username (Oct 18, 2017)

greentgoatgal said:


> Next: B' R2 D2 F2 U2 R2 F2 L' D L B L' F2 R2 U'



x2 y'
L R D R2 D R F R2
U2 R U2 R' U' F U' F'
R' U' R U R' U' R
U R' F R F' U2 R U R'
U2 R U2 R2' F R F' R U2 R'
U' x' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' F'

next: U' D B2 L F2 B D2 F' D R2 L2 F2 B2 U2 F2 U R2 L2 U2


----------



## greentgoatgal (Oct 18, 2017)

Username said:


> next: U' D B2 L F2 B D2 F' D R2 L2 F2 B2 U2 F2 U R2 L2 U2



B L F D' // cross
U R U' R' U2 R U' R' // first pair
L U L' U' R' U R // second pair 
x' U2 R U R' d R' U' R // third pair 
U R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2 // fourth pair
U2 R U R2 U' R' F R U R U' F' // oll
U R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 // all

Next: U2 D' R B L' B2 U' F' R' U' B2 L2 B2 U' L2 U R2 D' R2 U'


----------



## Pyjam (Oct 18, 2017)

greentgoatgal said:


> U2 D' R B L' B2 U' F' R' U' B2 L2 B2 U' L2 U R2 D' R2 U'



ZZ 38 STM :

R F' L D B U' b2 // (7) EO-line
L R' U R U R U L U R2 // (10/17) Right block
L' U2 L' U' L U' L U L U2 // (10/27) F2L-1
L' U' L U2 L' R' U L U' R U2 // (11/38) Last Slot Last Layer

NEXT: F2 D L2 B2 D F2 U' R2 U R2 U' L' B' D2 L' F' L U2 B R' D'
.


----------



## Username (Oct 18, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: F2 D L2 B2 D F2 U' R2 U R2 U' L' B' D2 L' F' L U2 B R' D'
> .



D' R' (F B') R' L2
U' R U' R2' U R
L U2 L2' U' L
R U2 R' U R U R'
y' U' L' U L
U r U R' U R U2 r'
M2' U M2' U M' U2 M2' U2 M' U'

next: R L' D R2 L U2 L2 D' F2 D2 F R2 F' U2 R2 F' U2 B R


----------



## Pyjam (Oct 18, 2017)

Username said:


> R L' D R2 L U2 L2 D' F2 D2 F R2 F' U2 R2 F' U2 B R



ZZ 38 STM :

zz L' F B // (3) EO-line
U' R L2 U' L R U' L U' R2 U L // (12/15) Left block
U R2 U2 R' U R2 U2 R' // (8/23) Right block
F R' F' r U R U' r' // (8/31) COLL L
M2 U2 M2 U' M2 U2 M2 // (7/38) PLL H

NEXT: D B2 R2 U' F2 R2 F2 L2 U B2 R2 B' L D' R' F2 D' R D2 L D'
.


----------



## Username (Oct 18, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: D B2 R2 U' F2 R2 F2 L2 U B2 R2 B' L D' R' F2 D' R D2 L D'



y'
R2 D2 F2 R y' R U R' D2
U' L U' L'
y R U2 R' U2 R U' R'
y U R' U' R U' R' U' R
R U R' U' M' U R U' r'
R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U2

next: U B2 D2 F2 R F2 L R F2 U2 L2 D2 F D2 B' L' R' U' F2 U' B'


----------



## Neuro (Oct 19, 2017)

Roux, 36

y2 B R2 r' U L2 U2 x//fb
M U r2 U' r U2 R2 U2 r U r'//sb
U r U R' U' r' F R F'//cmll
M' U M U' M2 U' M U2 M' U2//lse

NEXT: U' F2 L2 D B2 L2 U B2 U B2 D' F R2 F' R U B' D2 R2 B F'


----------



## Pyjam (Oct 19, 2017)

Neuro said:


> U' F2 L2 D B2 L2 U B2 U B2 D' F R2 F' R U B' D2 R2 B F'



// Premove D
B' L R2 U2 R' F' l B (y2) // (8) Left
r2 U R2 U r U2 r U2 r U2 (z') // (10/18) EO + F2L
y R' L' U R U' R' L U' R U' R' U R U' // (14/32) LL
B // (1/33) Fix premove

NEXT: F R' D' B U2 L2 F R U' F U2 F' U2 R2 D2 B D2 L2 F R2
.


----------



## Pyjam (Oct 20, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> F R' D' B U2 L2 F R U' F U2 F' U2 R2 D2 B D2 L2 F R2



Leor 36 STM :

zz D' R' D' L F' M2 F' // (7) Left
R' U r U' M U' R2 U r2 // (9/16) EO-line
R U' R2 U R U R U' R' U' R U2 // (12/28) Right
x D' R U2 R' D R U2 R2 // (8/36) PLL A

EDIT:
zz D' R' D' L F' r2 F' // (7) Left
U M' U' R2 U M' // (6/13) EO-line
U' R' U (R2 U2) R U2 R' U2 R U R // (12/25) All but 3C
➜
zz D' R' D' L F' r2 F' // (7) Left
U M' U' R2 U M' // (6/13) EO-line
U' R' U (R D' R U' R' D R U') R U2 R' U2 R U R // (31) Solved

NEXT: U' L2 U2 L2 B2 L2 D B2 D' R2 D' L R2 B2 D B L2 B2 D' L' U'
.


----------



## Pyjam (Oct 22, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> U' L2 U2 L2 B2 L2 D B2 D' R2 D' L R2 B2 D B L2 B2 D' L' U'



zz U R' D2 F' L' F' D2 B' // (8) Left (almost)
F' R U R' U' F' // (6/14) Left + EO
U2 r2 U' M2 // (4/18) Line DF-DB
U' R' U R2 U' R' U' R2 U' // (9/27) All but 3C
y r2 U R' U' L2 U R U' // (8/35) L3C

NEXT: F2 L2 F2 L2 F2 R D2 R' D2 R F2 U B' L' D B2 L' B F' R2 D'
.


----------



## Pyjam (Oct 25, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> F2 L2 F2 L2 F2 R D2 R' D2 R F2 U B' L' D B2 L' B F' R2 D'



B' D' R F D' R D' // (7) EO-line
U' L' R2 U' L2 // (5/12) Left Square
U' L U' R' U2 R U' R // (8/20) Right block
U' L' U R' U2 R U L D2 L' U L D2 U' R' U R // (17/37) Solved

NEXT: D F2 R2 F2 R2 U2 L2 F2 D2 R2 U L F R' B D2 R B D2 R2 D
.


----------



## Neuro (Oct 25, 2017)

FMC attempt, 28 moves

R' F' R//pseudo 2x2x2
z2 U R' B2 U R' D'//2x2x3+pairs
F' R' U' R F//eo+pair preservation
B' U' B' R2 L' D' R2 D L B R U R' B//solved

HARCS Roux (I LOVE THE HACKS COMMAND!!)

21 STM-25 HTM {Roux can be pretty crazy, hence this solution}

y2 x' // inspection
U' B M F r' F R' D // fb (8*) 9
R2 U' R' U2 r U R // sb (7*)
// cmll (0*)
M2 U M' U M2 U' // lse (6*) 9

NEXT: U2 R2 U' B2 R2 U2 R2 U2 F2 R2 B2 L D B D' B' U R2 F2 L D'


----------



## Pyjam (Oct 25, 2017)

Neuro said:


> U2 R2 U' B2 R2 U2 R2 U2 F2 R2 B2 L D B D' B' U R2 F2 L D'



y2 F2 D U B U2 x' // (5) Left
U r2 U2 S' U' S M2 // (7/12) EO-line
U' R' U' R' U2 R2 // (6/18) Two squares
U R' U L U' R2 U L' U' // (9/27) All but 3C
y' x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 // (9/36) PLL A

NEXT: L2 D F2 U' B2 F2 D L2 D' F2 U L R2 F L R B U R F D
.


----------



## Neuro (Oct 26, 2017)

Roux FMC, starting to grow on me. 27 moves

FINAL SOLUTION: R2 B' U' B2 U' B' (R D' L' D R' D' L) F2 D2 F D' F D F B2 U F' B L F B'

R2 B' U' B2 U'//FB
B' * D' F2 D2 F D' F D//SB-1 move
F B2 U F' B L F B'//Edges (L3C redux)

*=R D' L' D R' D' L D

B' (R D' L' D R' D' L *D) D'
*
NEXT: L2 R2 D R2 D' F2 D' R2 D' U' F2 R' D F L' U F' R2 F2 U2 B2


----------



## Pyjam (Oct 26, 2017)

Neuro said:


> L2 R2 D R2 D' F2 D' R2 D' U' F2 R' D F L' U F' R2 F2 U2 B2



y2 U' F2 L2 U2 L' F // (6) Left
U' r U' M U2 M' U2 M // (8/14) EO-line
U' R2 U2 R U R // (6/20) Pseudo Right
L2 D L' U2 L D' L' U2 L' U' // (10/30) COLL U
R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 // (5/35) Solved

NEXT: D' U2 R2 U2 L2 F2 U B2 L2 U2 R D U2 L2 F' U' F' R' B' F U
.


----------



## Pyjam (Oct 27, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> D' U2 R2 U2 L2 F2 U B2 L2 U2 R D U2 L2 F' U' F' R' B' F U



F' U R D B L R2 F z2 // (8) Left
U R2 r' U r U r U M // (9/17) EO-line
U2 R2 U' R2 // (4/21) Right!
R U' L U R' U2 L' U L U L' U' L U L' // (15/36) ZBLL H

NEXT: B' L2 B2 F L2 F D2 U2 B' L2 D F2 R' D F' R' B R2 B'
.


----------



## ch_ts (Oct 28, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: B' L2 B2 F L2 F D2 U2 B' L2 D F2 R' D F' R' B R2 B'
> .



R' U2 F2 //2x2x2
B R' B2 R B' R2 //square
U' B U B U B U B2 //square
U' L U2 L' U2 L U' L' //pair
M' U M U2 M' U M' U M U2 M' U M2 U' //LL
view

Next: U' R' L2 B2 U' F' R2 B' F2 R2 B2 U2 L2 D2 R' D2 L' U2 F2 U


----------



## Pyjam (Oct 28, 2017)

ch_ts said:


> U' R' L2 B2 U' F' R2 B' F2 R2 B2 U2 L2 D2 R' D2 L' U2 F2 U



Leor 43 STM :

F' L' F2 L2 F2 // (5) Left
R' r2 U M' U r U' r2 U' r2 // (10/15) EO-line
U R U' R' U2 R U2 R2 U2 R // (10/25) Right
L2 D L' U2 L D' L' U2 L' // (9/34) COLL U
y M2 U' M' U2 M2 U2 M' U M2 // (9/43) PLL Z

NEXT: D2 L2 B2 F D2 F2 D2 L2 B R2 D2 L B' F D' F U2 L B' D' F'
.


----------



## Neuro (Oct 29, 2017)

F' B2 D' F2 D2 L F'//FB
R L2 D' L' F' R L D L B' L R//SB+CMLL; centers solved

LSE is tricky here; used comms

F' B2 D' F2 D2 L F' R L2 D' L' F' R L D L B' * L R

*=D2 R' L B2 R L'

F' B2 D' F2 D2 L F' R L2 D' L' F' R L D L B' D2 R' L B2 *R2 *(R2 gets cancelled later)

Solve the rest

F' B2 D' F2 D2 L F' R L2 D' L' F' R L D L B' D2 R' L B2 L2 D R2 L2 U' (26 HTM)

NEXT: R F2 L2 R F2 D2 L' F2 R' F2 R' D' U' L F U2 B U B L B'


----------



## Pyjam (Oct 29, 2017)

Neuro said:


> R F2 L2 R F2 D2 L' F2 R' F2 R' D' U' L F U2 B U B L B'



F L' E' R' U L2 U L U y x' // (9) Left
r' U' R' U M' U' M // (7/16) 3x2x2 block + 2x2x1 block
D' R U' R' L2 D R2 D' L2 D U R' U' R2 // (14/30) Solved

NEXT: U2 L2 U2 F R2 B' R2 F R2 D2 F2 L R' F D' R2 B' D L R F2
.


----------



## Neuro (Nov 1, 2017)

Linear Roux FMC, 35 HTM

z2 y F' R' r2 R2 F D B//FB
U r2 R' U R2 U R U' r' U R2//SB
U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R'//CMLL
U2 L2 R2 D' L R' B' L2 R2//LSE

NEXT: B2 L2 B L2 F2 L2 D2 L2 B' D2 F D U R' D' B2 D F' D2 U B2


----------



## Pyjam (Nov 1, 2017)

Neuro said:


> B2 L2 B L2 F2 L2 D2 L2 B' D2 F D U R' D' B2 D F' D2 U B2



Leor (Zipper) :

y2 x' // Inspection
U R' D2 U2 R' r2 U' x // (7) Left
R2 S R S' U' R2 U' M2 // (8/15) EO-line
U2 R' U2' R U' (R2) // (5/20) right -1E
(R2) D R' U2' R D' R' U2' (R') // (8/28) COLL U
(R') U S R2' S' R2 U' R U2' // (8/36) L3E

NEXT: L2 F' B D R2 U2 F' L F2 U' R2 F2 D2 F2 B' U2 R2 L2 B' R2 L2
.


----------



## Neuro (Nov 2, 2017)

Linear Roux FMC, 32 HTM

U F D2 L2 B2 L'
U' F B R B R' B R
F B2 U2 D' B' F R2 L' B' F
L' U R U' L U R' U'

Tried to finish it off just for kicks. CMLL is L3C so inserting shouldn't be hard, no good LSE comms though :/

* U F D2 L2 B2 L' U' F B R B R' B R F B2 U2 D' B' F R2 L' B' F

*= F' U B2 U' F U B2 U'

FINAL SOLUTION: F' U B2 U' F U B2 F D2 L2 B2 L' U' F B R B R' B R F B2 U2 D' B' F R2 L' B' F (30 HTM)

I now think that Roux FMC is too subjective to be used reliably in getting *competitive* movecounts, as hard scrambles can take a LONG time to get a solution for. If one's serious about FMC, just use all the techniques you can learn.

NEXT: U2 R2 B2 D2 F' D2 F2 L2 F' D2 F2 U F R' B2 R D2 R2 F' L F


----------



## Pyjam (Nov 2, 2017)

Neuro said:


> U2 R2 B2 D2 F' D2 F2 L2 F' D2 F2 U F R' B2 R D2 R2 F' L F



y R' D R u2 L' // (5) Cross
F U F' // (3/8) EO
U L R' U' L2 // (5/13) Slot 1
R2 U2 R' // (3/16) Slot 2
U L U R' U' // (5/21) Slot 3
R2 U R' U F2 R U2 R' L D L' U2 L D' L' R' F2 R U // (19/40) Last Slot Last Layer

NEXT: D2 R2 B2 D' L2 U R2 U R2 B2 D' F L' R2 B L D2 B R' U L2
.


----------



## mDiPalma (Nov 2, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: D2 R2 B2 D' L2 U R2 U R2 B2 D' F L' R2 B L D2 B R' U L2
> .



B U2 D R F R' B2 R2 D' // eo3x2x2
U2 R2 U' R U2 R U2 R' U // f2l
R' F R U R U' R' F' // wv els
R B' R F2 R' B R // A perm
E2 R2 F2 D2 R2 F2 R2 F2 // 2nd phase
41 stm redux


next : B' D2 R U F R2 B' R2 L' F2 U2 F' R2 U2 D2 B' U2 F L2
-


----------



## Pyjam (Nov 2, 2017)

mDiPalma said:


> B' D2 R U F R2 B' R2 L' F2 U2 F' R2 U2 D2 B' U2 F L2



Alien method, 36 STM

y // Very important
U L' U L U' L' U' L U2 R // Nonsense
U' F L' U' L U L F2 R2 F L F' R2 F L U // Garbage
L2 // 5 pairs
F2 // 7 pairs
D' // 1 square & 1 more pair
U2 L' B // 3x2x2 block + 2 squares
L' U' R' F // Solved!



Spoiler



y // EO + 2 squares
U L' U L U' L' U' L U2 R // F2L-1 + one pair
U' F L' U' L U L (F2 R2 F L F' R2 F) L U L // Matt DiPalma's Speed Heise (+ L3C included)



NEXT: L R U2 F2 L' B2 F2 U2 R U2 B2 U L' F2 U R2 B U' F R
.


----------



## Pyjam (Nov 3, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> L R U2 F2 L' B2 F2 U2 R U2 B2 U L' F2 U R2 B U' F R



ZZ FMC 27 HTM : 

R F U B' L (*) R U L D2 // (9) 2x2x2 + EO + many pairs
R U' R' L U' R2 U2 (+) L' U // (9/18) All but 5C

(*) = U L U' R U L' U' R' // 6 moves cancelled
(+) = F' R' F L2 F' R F L2 // 1 move cancelled

R F U B' L U L U' R U D2 // (11) 2x2x2 + EO + many pairs
R U' R' L U' R2 // (6/17) Right square
U2 F' R' F L2 F' R F L U // (10/27) Solved

NEXT: R' F' L' U L' F L2 F2 D' R B' U2 R2 F2 D2 B' U2 L2 F' U2 D2
.


----------



## Neuro (Nov 4, 2017)

Roux, 33 STM

y' U D B R F2 D' R2 D'//FB
R2 U' R' r' U r R2 U R2//SB
F R U R' U' F'//CMLL
U2 M U M2 U' M' U2 M U' M//LSE

NEXT: D L2 B2 L2 F2 D F2 D L2 U' F R' U2 B R D' U R' F2 U


----------



## Pyjam (Nov 4, 2017)

Neuro said:


> D L2 B2 L2 F2 D F2 D L2 U' F R' U2 B R D' U R' F2 U



Regular Leor : 45 STM

D F U L U M' L B' // (8) Left
M' U r U r' U R2 U M2 // (9/17) EO-line
U2 R U' R' U' R U R2 U' R' U' R' // (12/29) Right
U2 R U2 R D R' U2 R D' r2' // (10/39) COLL L
U2 M2 U' M2 U2 M2 // (6/45) PLL H

NEXT: U' F2 U L2 U L2 F2 U' L2 R2 U L F D2 R F2 R2 B2 F D' L'
∞


----------



## Neuro (Nov 5, 2017)

Roux, 40

U R D U' F2 R' F//fb
M' U R2 U2 R U2 r U R'//sb
U2 F R2 D R' U R D' R2' U' F'//cmll
U M' U' M' U2 M U2 M U' M' U' M U2//LSE

NEXT: D2 L D2 B2 L D2 B2 F2 L B2 D2 B R2 D' B2 R2 D' R' B2 U R'


----------



## Pyjam (Nov 5, 2017)

Neuro said:


> D2 L D2 B2 L D2 B2 F2 L B2 D2 B R2 D' B2 R2 D' R' B2 U R'



Leor : 35 STM

L U' R' B L2 D' F L' y // (8) Left
U' M' U r' R2 U' r2 // (7/15) EO-line
U2 R2 U R2 U2 L R' U' R U L' // (11/26) Right
U R' U L U' R U L' U // (9/35) Niklas

NEXT: B2 U L2 U' F2 D' B2 U B2 L2 U L' B R2 F U' F' D2 B D2 L'
_


----------



## Neuro (Nov 6, 2017)

Leor, 29 STM 30 HTM. F2L/LL all at once

L' D' B' U2 L' U L D2 y'
M' U r U R U r2
U' R' U2 R' U R' U R U' R2 U R U R2

NEXT: L2 F' L U2 R' B' L2 B2 U R2 F D2 B' R2 L2 F R2 B2 R2


----------



## Pyjam (Nov 6, 2017)

Neuro said:


> L2 F' L U2 R' B' L2 B2 U R2 F D2 B' R2 L2 F R2 B2 R2



ZZ : 36 HTM

B L R F // (4) EO-line
U2 R' U R2 // (4/8) Right square
U L U L' U L2 R' U2 L // (9/17) Left block
R U' R' U' R U2 R' U R // (9/26) Right block
y' U' R' U2 R' D' r U2 r' D R2 // (10/36) ZBLL L

NEXT: B2 U' L2 D F2 L2 U' B2 D R2 B' L R' B2 U' B U2 R' F' R2
_


----------



## Neuro (Nov 6, 2017)

Roux, 33 STM 37 HTM

z2 R2 r' B' D'//FB
U r2 U R2 U2 r' U' R' r' U r//SB
U' r' U r U2 R2 F R F' R//CMLL
U' M' U M U M' U M//LSE

NEXT: B L2 U2 L2 R2 F2 R2 F D2 U2 F2 D L D2 B' F2 R2 D' U L' D2


----------



## Pyjam (Nov 7, 2017)

Neuro said:


> B L2 U2 L2 R2 F2 R2 F D2 U2 F2 D L D2 B' F2 R2 D' U L' D2



z2 U2 B' R F' R B' M' U' x // (8) Left
U r U M U' M2 D' M' U' M D // (11/19) EO-line
R U' R' U' R D R' U2 R D' R U' R2 U R2 U' // (16/35) Right block Last Layer

NEXT: L' D2 R2 B2 L F2 U2 R' B2 L2 D' F' R' B R' D' L D U' L2 F'
_


----------



## Joël (Nov 7, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: L' D2 R2 B2 L F2 U2 R' B2 L2 D' F' R' B R' D' L D U' L2 F'
> _



NEXT: L' D2 R2 B2 L F2 U2 R' B2 L2 D' F' R' B R' D' L D U' L2 F'

Well.. I use CFOP.

z2 x R u' L' u2 // Cross

U' L' U L U' L' U' L // First pair

U R U' R' L U'L' // Second pair

U2 R' U2 R U' RUR' // Thrid pair

R' U' R U2 y R d' RU'R'F' // Fourth pair

U' R2' D' RUR' DR U RU'R'U'R // COLL

M U2 M2' U2 M U M2' U M2' U // PLL


Next: L2 U' L2 R' D2 F2 U2 B2 U2 D B D2 L' U2 B2 D' U' R B R U' R D F2 L'


----------



## Neuro (Nov 7, 2017)

Roux, 37

z2 U R U r' D2 F'//FB
U2 R2 U R2 U' R' U2 R2 U2 r//SB
r' D' r U r' D r U' r U r'//CMLL
U M' U' M U' M' U' M' U2 M2//LSE

CFOP, 49

x L' B L U' F//X cross
U R' L U2 L' R y' L' U' L U2 L' U L U' y L' U2 L U2 L' U' L//F2L
U2 r U' r2 U r2 U r2 U' r//OLL
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R'//PLL

ZZ, 38

x2 L U' F' D2 F'//EOL
L' U L2 U L2 R U' R U2 L R U2 R2 U R'//F2L-1
U2 R U2 R'//OLS
U R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2 y R U' R' U//PLL

NEXT: B' U2 B R2 U' R2 F2 R' B U F2 R2 L2 D' F2 B2 D2 F2 U' D


----------



## Pyjam (Nov 8, 2017)

Neuro said:


> B' U2 B R2 U' R2 F2 R' B U F2 R2 L2 D' F2 B2 D2 F2 U' D



d L2 E2 y' x // (3) Left
M' R2 U2 M U2 r // (6/9) DF-DB + 1 pair
U' R U2 R2' U R U2 // (7/16) F2L-1
F R2 F' R U R2 U' // (7/23) 4th slot + EO + OLL
R2' L' U2 L U L' U2 R U' L U' // (11/34) PLL J

NEXT: F2 B2 U' L' D' B2 R' B' D R2 F2 U2 R L2 U2 L B2 R' F2
_


----------



## Pyjam (Nov 9, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> F2 B2 U' L' D' B2 R' B' D R2 F2 U2 R L2 U2 L B2 R' F2



Vanilla Leor : 44 STM

x z //
L2 U' F' U' r' F M' F U' R2 z x' // (10) Left
U' r' U' r' U' R2 U2 r U M' U r2 // (12/22) EO-line
U2 R U R' U R' U2 R' // (8/30) Right
y' R' L U L' U L U R U L' U R' U R // (14/44) ZBLL Pi

NEXT: L' D2 L2 U2 L' B2 L' B2 L' B2 L2 F D R B' R U' F U' F2 R
___


----------



## SP33DCuber (Nov 10, 2017)

L' D2 L2 U2 L' B2 L' B2 L' B2 L2 F D R B' R U' F U' F2 R

*X // 
U, R', B2, L2, U, L2, B', D, R, B', L2, F', L2, U2, F', U2, F, L2, U2, B', D2: I got a 14.08*

next: B R' F L' D B' L B R2 U' R' F' U' R F' B U R U2 R' B' U2 L' U2 F'


----------



## Pyjam (Nov 10, 2017)

SP33DCuber said:


> B R' F L' D B' L B R2 U' R' F' U' R F' B U R U2 R' B' U2 L' U2 F'



Leor : 46 STM with Zipper ending

z2 U2 D M B' R' D2 // (6) Left
U r U' R U' r' U r' U M2 // (10/16) EO-line
U R' U2 R' U R2 U' R' // (8/24) Right -1 edge
U2 R' F' r U R U' r' F // (9/33) COLL T
U2 r U M2' U M2' U M' U2' M2' U' R' U // (13/46) Last 5 edges

Leor : 44 STM with a different option for ending

z2 U2 D M B' R' D2 // (6) Left
U r U' R U' r' U r' U M2 // (10/16) EO-line
U R' U2 R' U R // (6/22) Right square
U2 L R U' R' U L' // (7/29) Building 4th pair & preserving another pair on U
U2 R U2 R' // (4/33) Inserting 4th pair & building a square on U
F R U R' F R' F' R2 U' R' F' // (11/44) ZBLL L with square on U

NEXT: R2 U2 B2 L2 U2 F2 L U2 B2 D2 U' R' F U R' F2 D2 F R F'
_


----------



## Neuro (Nov 11, 2017)

seeecret method, 31

D F' D y'
R2 U R' U2 R2 U' R' U R' U'
M' U' R2 U M' U' r' U2 M' U2 M U' M2 U' M2 U2 M U'

NEXT: D2 B2 R2 B2 F R2 B D2 F' L2 U2 L' U2 R F' L' B U B R


----------



## Pyjam (Nov 11, 2017)

Neuro said:


> D2 B2 R2 B2 F R2 B D2 F' L2 U2 L' U2 R F' L' B U B R



Vanilla Leor : 42 STM

U' R u2 l U2 F' U x // (7) Left
U M' U' r' U' R2 U r2 // (8/15) EO-line
U R' U' R U R' // (6/21) 3rd pair
U2 R' U R U' R' U R // (8/29) 4th pair / OLL-skip
U2 F2 r2 R2' D R2 D' R2' U R2 U' r2' F2 // (13/42) PLL G

NEXT: D' F2 D' L2 B2 F2 D' B2 R2 U' L F' U2 F' L D' F' L2 F2 D2 F2
_


----------



## martinss (Nov 11, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: D' F2 D' L2 B2 F2 D' B2 R2 U' L F' U2 F' L D' F' L2 F2 D2 F2
> _



R2 U' L' B' L //222
L' R' D' R2 L //223-1C
D' B L' D2 L2 B' L' D * B D //edges
D' L' D R' D' L D R //Niklas

insert at * : D2 R2 ** D F U2 F' D' R2 D2 B L2 B'
insert at ** : F U2 F' D F U2 F' D'

30 HTM final : R2 U' L' B' R' D' R2 L D' B L' D2 L2 B' L' D' R2 F U2 F' R2 D2 B L D R' D' L D R

next : D B U' F U2 B2 U' D2 L' U2 F U R' L2 U' L2 F2 U' F2


----------



## Pyjam (Nov 11, 2017)

martinss said:


> D B U' F U2 B2 U' D2 L' U2 F U R' L2 U' L2 F2 U' F2



Leor : 44 STM

B' D' L U' L U R2 D2 // (8) Left
U' r2 // Put 'good' edge at DB and 'wrong' edge at DF
U R2 U M' U' r U' R2' U M2' // (12/20) EO-line
U2 R' U' R2 U R2' // (6/26) Right -1 edge
U2 R' U' R U' R' U2' R // (8/34) Sune = COLL
R' U' R' U' R' U R U R U2 // (10/44) Solve last edges

NEXT: D2 B2 L2 B2 L2 U' R2 D L2 U2 F D2 R B2 U F D' R B' L'
_


----------



## Neuro (Nov 12, 2017)

Roux 2-phase human solution (near linear human-found solution breaking into 2 "phases," first 10 pieces then last 10 pieces)

29 moves STM

y U' F L' F' B' D' L' U' R B' D2 B'//F10P (F2B)
R' U L U' R U L' U M' U M U M' U E2 M' E2//L10P (CMLL/LSE)

32 HTM, edge comm abuse

y U' F L' F' B' D' L' U' R B' D2 B'//F10P (F2B)
R' U L U' R U L' U' D2 R L' F U D' R U' D F R' L//L10P (CMLL/LSE)

funny enough, HARCS at level 100 for Roux on it's own gives 24 STM as it's solution, 5 moves off ain't too bad 

z2 y' M' U2 R D2 B r F B//FB
U' r2 U R' U2 r U' M2 U' R' U2 R'//SB+CMLL
M2 U' M U2//LSE

I think humans (could) reach sub-35 using linear F2B and L10P; but there may be better options out there. More research must be done!

NEXT: F2 R2 D' B2 U2 F2 D U F2 U' R2 F D B U R B F2 U2 F' U'


----------



## Pyjam (Nov 12, 2017)

Neuro said:


> F2 R2 D' B2 U2 F2 D U F2 U' R2 F D B U R B F2 U2 F' U'



Beginner method : 56 HTM

L U R' U' y R U y' L' y' L' // (8) 1 face minus 1 corner
y' R' D' R // (3/11) 1st belt edge
d' R' D R // (4/15) 2nd belt edge
d2' D y L D' L' // (5/20) 3rd belt edge
d L D L' d' // (5/25) 4th corner
y2 y D L D L' D' y' R' D' R // (8/33) 4th belt edge
x2 x2 // Inspection : 2 stages completed
D2 y2 R D2 R' D' R D' R' // (8/41)
x2 x2 // Inspection : edges are solved
R' D L D' R D L' 
R' D L D' R D L' // (14/55) complexe algorithm
x2 U2 // (1/56) Solved!

NEXT: L2 F L2 F' L2 D2 L2 R2 B R2 F2 U R D F' L' F2 R2 D' L'
_


----------



## martinss (Nov 12, 2017)

Neuro said:


> NEXT: F2 R2 D' B2 U2 F2 D U F2 U' R2 F D B U R B F2 U2 F' U'



B U B U * R B' F' D R' //match existing blocks + 1E -> F2L-2E
F' U R2 U' F D2 B' D' B2 //C+2E
D //AUF
insert at * : D2 F' R' F R D2 B R B' R'

26 HTM final : B U B U D2 F' R' F R D2 B R B2 F' D R' F' U R2 U' F D2 B' D' B2 D



Pyjam said:


> NEXT: L2 F L2 F' L2 D2 L2 R2 B R2 F2 U R D F' L' F2 R2 D' L'
> _


----------



## Pyjam (Nov 12, 2017)

Well done, @martinss 



Neuro said:


> Roux 2-phase human solution (near linear human-found solution breaking into 2 "phases," first 10 pieces then last 10 pieces)
> 
> 29 moves STM
> 
> ...



Is it your hope to find a 2-look Roux method?

It's ambitious. 3-look would be already really great.


----------



## Neuro (Nov 12, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> Is it your hope to find a 2-look Roux method?
> 
> It's ambitious. 3-look would be already really great.


The way I define it is a 2-_phase_ solution. Solve x amount of pieces in the first phase, and last y pieces in the second, solving the cube. For this variation of a 2 phase solve, I break the 2nd phase into 2 substeps: L4C and L6E. So when they total, you still get a second phase (solving L10P) but it's made easier by breaking it into 2 "looks." So it's technically 3 looks, but 2 phases. The reason I break it up L10P is because it makes it much easier for a human to perform rather than trying to do it all at once.

It seems like F10P all at once might be a lot for a human to digest and solve efficiently, I'm gonna run some tests and see what my efficiency is before I decide on this approach.

Also, my approach to L4C is not entirely pure. If it can be solved via 1 commutator, I solve corners then edges. If it can't, I solve edges first and end w/ ZBLL. Although L4C is less efficient, this should still get sub-35 if you're careful.

2-phase Roux, 32 STM 34 HTM

y' x' L' B' U D F R2 U F' U2 R' F//F10P
B2 U' M' U' M U2 B2 y' L' U2 L2 U2 L' B' U2 F' L F L' U2 B U'//L10P

NEXT: L2 F' B2 U' R F D F U R' F2 L2 F2 U2 B2 R F2 R2 B2 R


----------



## Pyjam (Nov 13, 2017)

Neuro said:


> L2 F' B2 U' R F D F U R' F2 L2 F2 U2 B2 R F2 R2 B2 R



Leor : 51 STM

y R' U R' L' F' R2 y x' U2 r U B' // (10) Left
U' R2 U2' r' U' r U R U M2 // (10/20) EO-line
U2 R' U' R U' R2 // (6/26) Right -1 edge
F (R U R' U')3 F' // (14/40) COLL H
U2 R U R U R U' R' U' R' U2 // (11/51) L5E

NEXT: L' F2 L2 D2 R F D R' B U F2 D B2 U' B2 D F2 B2 L2 U'
_


----------



## Oatch (Nov 13, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: L' F2 L2 D2 R F D R' B U F2 D B2 U' B2 D F2 B2 L2 U'



z2 D' B R' D' L2 F D //EOLine (7)
U R2 U2 R //Right Pair (4)
L' U L' U' L' //Left Pair (5)
U' R U2 R' U R U' R' //Right Block (8)
U' L' U L U L' U' L //F2L + Phasing (8)
D R' U' R D' F2 R2 U' r U2 r' U R2 F2 //ZZLL (14)
46 HTM ZZ-b

Next: L2 R B2 F2 R' B2 F2 U2 B2 R2 U' R U' L2 D' U2 F L R' B'


----------



## Pyjam (Nov 13, 2017)

Oatch said:


> L2 R B2 F2 R' B2 F2 U2 B2 R2 U' R U' L2 D' U2 F L R' B'



ZZ : 37 HTM

B' L' R F R' D R D' // (8) EO-line
U' R' // (2/10) Right square
L' U' L2 U L2 // (5/15) Left square
R' U2 R U' R' // (5/20) Right block
L U2 L U' L U L' U2 L' // (9/29) Left block
y F' r U R' U' r' F R // (8/37) COLL L

NEXT: F' D' L2 B L' F2 D' B L F U' R2 U2 D R2 U L2 F2 R2 D F2
_


----------



## Oatch (Nov 13, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> F' D' L2 B L' F2 D' B L F U' R2 U2 D R2 U L2 F2 R2 D F2



z2 U' B R2 D' F D' R D //EOLine (8)
U L U' L' U2 R2 U R2 L' U L //Left Block (11)
R' U L U' R' U' R' U R U2 L' //Right Block (11)
U R2 D R' U R D' R' U R' U' R U' R' U2 // ZBLL (15)
45 HTM ZZ

Next: U2 L' F' R2 D' R' B' R U D2 B F2 D F2 B2 L2 D' R2 F2 D2


----------



## Pyjam (Nov 13, 2017)

Oatch said:


> U2 L' F' R2 D' R' B' R U D2 B F2 D F2 B2 L2 D' R2 F2 D2



Leor : 47 STM

y2 D' M' U D' L2 U' R2' U F // (9) Left
r U' R2 U' R2 U' M U M' // (9/18) EO-line
R U R U' R // (5/23) Right -1 edge
R' U' R U' R' U2' R2 U R' U R U2' // (12/35) Not the shortest case of COLL
M' U M2' U M2' U M' U2' M2' U' R' U2' // (12/47) L5E

NEXT: F2 R2 U' F2 U' B2 R2 U' R2 F2 U F' L' B2 R D' R F U2 R'
_


----------



## mDiPalma (Nov 13, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: F2 R2 U' F2 U' B2 R2 U' R2 F2 U F' L' B2 R D' R F U2 R'



most people go from beginner's method to CFOP, but here is a better intermediate method with no new algorithms (and it's more efficient than CFOP).

Advanced LBL (48 stm):
S R S' L B R2 F D' // solve 2 giant blocks
L D' L' D' F' D F2 L' R2 U' R' // solve all edges and centers
U' F D F' D' // sexy moves until done
U (F D F' D')3
U F D F' D'
U F D F' D' U'

next: R' L B U L2 B2 L' U' L' F2 U' F2 B2 R2 U L2 U R2 D' R2
-


----------



## Neuro (Nov 13, 2017)

F2 R2 U' F2 U' B2 R2 U' R2 F2 U F' L' B2 R D' R F U2 R'

Roux, 45

R L B R2 F D' x//FB
U' r' R' U r U' R U' r R2 U R//SB
U' R U R' U R U' R D R' U' R D' R2//CMLL
M' U M' U M U M U2 M2 U' M' U2 M//LSE

2phase Roux, 26 HTM with 2 cancellations

D' R L B L' U F2 R U'//F10P -1 move
F' L' F R F' L F' R L' U L U R' L F' L' F//L10P

STM Version, 24

D' R L B L' U F2 R U'//F10P -1 move
F' L' F R F' L F' M F L F M' F' L' F//L10P

Use mDiPalma's scramble


----------



## Pyjam (Nov 13, 2017)

mDiPalma said:


> R' L B U L2 B2 L' U' L' F2 U' F2 B2 R2 U L2 U R2 D' R2



Leor : 40 STM

y R' U' R' D R' U2 z' y' // (6) Left
r U r2 U' R' U M' U r R U' r U2 M' // (14/20) EO-line
U' R U' R U2 R U2 R' // (8/28) Right
U2 R' D R2 U' R' U' R U2' R2' D' R // (12/40) ZBLL

NEXT: F L2 D2 B' R2 F' D2 B2 D2 U2 R' D2 U F' R2 F' U R F' U
_


----------



## Neuro (Nov 14, 2017)

rip it has super easy F2B but it ends with L4C

2phase Roux, 34

y U2 F' U F2 B2 D2 B' R2 U' R'//F10P -1 move
F U' F2 L2 F2 U F U R2 B D2 B' R' L' B' R L F2 R2 U' R2 F2 R2 U'//L10P

more experimental linear phase solve solutions are on the way!

NEXT: U2 B' L2 F D2 B R2 B2 R2 F D2 U L' R2 D' R D B R2 D U


----------



## Pyjam (Nov 14, 2017)

Neuro said:


> U2 B' L2 F D2 B R2 B2 R2 F D2 U L' R2 D' R D B R2 D U



Leor : 39 STM

x' R2 D' U2 R2 L F // (6) Left
r2 U r U2 R' r2 U' M2 // (8/14) EO-line
U' R U R' U' R U R U R' // (10/24) Right
U2 (R U D') (R U R' D R2 U' R U R2' U2 R') // (15/39) ZBLL

NEXT: L' B2 U2 B2 F2 R' D2 R' F2 L' D2 F D U' B' F2 L R' F' D2
_


----------



## martinss (Nov 14, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: L' B2 U2 B2 F2 R' D2 R' F2 L' D2 F D U' B' F2 L R' F' D2
> _



20 HTM skeleton :
L' U B' D B2 L2 //222
B D L U' L' B' D' //F2L-1E-1C 
D B2 U2 B2' D'
R2 B U B' R //5C missing​
IF gives :
L' U B' D B2 L2 B D L [@1] U' L' B U2 B2 D' R2 B U B' R
Insert at @1: L U' R2 U L' U' R2 U
After the 1st insertion: L' U B' D B2 L2 B D L2 U' R2 U L' U' L' [@2] R2 B U2 B2 D' R2 B U B' R
Insert at @2: L U' R U L' U' R' U
Fewest moves: 30. 6 moves cancelled
The final solution: L' U B' D B2 L2 B D L2 U' R2 U L' U2 R U L' U' R' U R2 B U2 B2 D' R2 B U B' R​
Next : D R L2 D L2 D R2 U L' F L D F D2 R2 F2 U2 R2


----------



## Pyjam (Nov 14, 2017)

martinss said:


> D R L2 D L2 D R2 U L' F L D F D2 R2 F2 U2 R2



Leor : 45 STM

y2 r D F D' F M2' F // (7) Left
r' U r U' R' U r2 U2 r // (9/16) EO-line
R2 U' R' U R' U' R U' R U R' // (11/27) Right
U2 R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2 U' // (11/38) COLL L
M2' U' M U2 M' U' M2' // (7/45) U-Perm

NEXT: R B2 R2 D2 L' B2 R B2 D2 B2 D2 B D' R' U' B L2 B F' U' R2
_


----------



## Pyjam (Nov 16, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> R B2 R2 D2 L' B2 R B2 D2 B2 D2 B D' R' U' B L2 B F' U' R2



Leor : 40 STM

z2 B R2 D F U2 L2 B' // (7) Left
U' M U' R' U' r // (6/13) EO-line
U' R2 U2 R U2 R' U' R U R2 U R // (12/25) Right
y' (R U R' U R U) (R2' D' r U2 r' D R2 U R') // (15/40) ZBLL

NEXT: L2 U' B2 R2 B2 D' U' L2 B2 U' R2 B R U' L' D2 F D2 R' U2 R2
_


----------



## martinss (Nov 17, 2017)

L2 U' B2 R2 B2 D' U' L2 B2 U' R2 B R U' L' D2 F D2 R' U2 R2

On inverse :
R' F2 U2 L2 U B L' B //Xcross + 1 pair
U2 R' U2 R // + 1pair
R U2 R' B' U B //+2E
R B' R B R2 //F2L + edges
R2 B2 L2 F' D2 L B' L' F L2 B' R' U2 R' //L4C
U2 //AUF
34 HTM solution : R' F2 U2 L2 U B L' B U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R' B' U B R B' R B' L2 F' D2 L B' L' F L2 B' R' U2 R' U2
On normal : U2' R U2' R B L2' F' L B L' D2' F L2' B R' B R' B' U' B R U2' R2' U2' R U2' B' L B' U' L2' U2' F2' R

Next : D L D' B2 R' F' B2 U D R2 L U' L2 U' F2 R2 L2 D F2


----------



## Pyjam (Nov 17, 2017)

martinss said:


> D L D' B2 R' F' B2 U D R2 L U' L2 U' F2 R2 L2 D F2



Leor : 41 STM

B2 r U r' R2 D R u y x // (8) Left
M' U r2 U2 r U r' R' U r2 // (10/18) EO-line
U' R U' R U' R U2 R U R2 U' R' // (12/30) Right
U' x R2' D2 R U2 R' D2 R U2 l U2 // (11/41) COLL U

NEXT: U2 B L2 R2 B D2 B2 L2 F D2 F' U B F' D L F' R B U R
_


----------



## martinss (Nov 17, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: U2 B L2 R2 B D2 B2 L2 F D2 F' U B F' D L F' R B U R



2-min computer-assisted solve :
R B L F U' R' B L' //Domino redux (-> Kociemba G1)
D' * U2 F2 U' //Edges + CO no Sep
insert at * : L2 D' B2 ** U B2 U2 L2 D F2 *** U' F2 U2
insert at ** : F2 U B2 U' F2 U B2 U'
insert at *** : F2 D B2 D' F2 D B2 D'
27 HTM final : R B L F U' R' B L' D' L2 D' B2 F2 U B2 U' F2 U' L2 D2 B2 D' F2 D B2 D' U2

Next : U R2 U R' D2 F' B' D' F' D B2 L' F2 R2 U2 F2 U2 R2


----------



## Pyjam (Nov 18, 2017)

martinss said:


> U R2 U R' D2 F' B' D' F' D B2 L' F2 R2 U2 F2 U2 R2



Leor : 45 STM

y2 x' U2 F' B' U' F D2 r B' // (8) Left
U r2 // Put good edge at DB & wrong edge at DF
U R' U M' U r U' R U r2 // (12/20) EO-line
U2 R' U R2 U2 R U R U // (9/29) Right square. Getting a good corner orientation + 1 pair on the right
U2 L' U2 R U' R' U2 L // (8/37) Pair insertion while preserving all the good stuff on U.
U' M2' U' M' U2 M U' M2' // (8/45) PLL U

NEXT: B2 U2 R' U2 F2 R2 F2 L' B2 R2 F L2 R2 D F D B' R' D B'
_


----------



## BECubed (Nov 18, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> Beginner method : U2 56 HT
> NEXT: L2 F L2 F' L2 D2 L2 R2 B R2 F2 U R D F' L' F2 R2 D' L'
> _



Trying to break sub 12.5, help is wanted please!

(9.68)

Inspectio: z2
Cross: F B' R D
F2L-1:U' R U' R' y R U' R'
F2L-2: L' U L R' U R'
F2L-3: y U L' U' L U2 R U' R'
F2L-4: U' L' U L U2 L' U L
OLL: U2 r U R' U2 R U2' R'
PLL: U x' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' x U2
So this was a really good solve for me! Sub 10's and 11.5x averages of 5 are happening more frequently now, like once every 200 solves!


----------



## BECubed (Nov 18, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> Leor : 45 STM
> NEXT: B2 U2 R' U2 F2 R2 F2 L' B2 R2 F L2 R2 D F D B' R' D B'
> _



(8.10)

X-CROSS: F' D' B' U R2 D2
F2L-2: U' R U' R2 U' R
F2L-3: U2 R' F R F' R U' R'
F2L-4: U2 L U' L' U L U L'
OLL: R U2 R2' F R F' R U2 R'
PLL: U' R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F U'

Really, really, REALLY good solve for me! 
Pretty easy scramble, also rotationless solve so that's cool!

Next Scramble: D' L2 F2 D' F2 U2 B2 L2 U F' D2 F2 L2 F' D' B L F' R U'


----------



## BECubed (Nov 18, 2017)

martinss said:


> B U B U * R B' F' D R' //match existing blocks + 1E -> F2L-2E
> F' U R2 U' F D2 B' D' B2 //C+2E
> D //AUF
> insert at * : D2 F' R' F R D2 B R B' R'
> ...


Is this some sort of FMC technique, and if so what is it called?


----------



## Pyjam (Nov 18, 2017)

Next scramble?


----------



## BECubed (Nov 18, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> Next scramble?


Whoops! Left 'em out, sorry =(

EDIT: I edited the next scramble into my latest reconstruction


----------



## Pyjam (Nov 19, 2017)

BECubed said:


> D' L2 F2 D' F2 U2 B2 L2 U F' D2 F2 L2 F' D' B L F' R U'



Leor : 35 STM 

y R U R2 F' u F B x2 // (7) Left
R' S R S' U r U2 r' // (8/15) EO-line
U' R U' R' U R' U2 R' // (8/23) Right
R U R' U R U' R' U R U2' R' U // (12/35)

32 STM with cancellations :

y R U R2 F' u F B x2 // (7) Left
R' S R S' U r U2 r' // (8/15) EO-line
U' R U' R' U R' U' R' // (8/23) Right -1 pair
U R U' R' U R U2' R' U // (9/32) Last slot + last layer

NEXT: D2 L2 F D2 B2 L2 F' L2 U2 F R2 U R2 B U2 B' L R B L2 R2
_


----------



## BECubed (Nov 19, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> Leor : 35 STM
> NEXT: D2 L2 F D2 B2 L2 F' L2 U2 F R2 U R2 B U2 B' L R B L2 R2
> _



CFOP: 72 STM
Inspection: y2
Cross: F2 L F R' F U' R' F R
F2L-1: U2 R' U R2 U' R'
F2L-2: U' R' U2 U' r' U' R U' M'
F2L-3: L U' L' U2 L U' L'
F2L-4: y' R U R' U' R U2 R' U' R U' R'
OLL: U' R U R' U R U2 R' F R U R' U' F'
PLL: U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U

NEXT: U' F U L B2 L F' L' B' D2 L2 U2 F2 L2 F R2 L2 B2


----------



## Neuro (Nov 19, 2017)

Petrus+ZZ-Tripod v2, 40

y2 D2 L2 F2 B L D2 B U' F//EO 2x3x3
R U R' U2 R' U R2 U' R'//F2L-C Pair
U2 R2 U R2 U2 L U' R2 U L' U R2//NLS
L' U L U2 R' L' U L U' R//TELL

NEXT: D2 R' D2 L D2 B2 U2 B2 F2 R2 U2 B' L2 B' L' D' B' F D R2 D


----------



## martinss (Nov 19, 2017)

BECubed said:


> Is this some sort of FMC technique, and if so what is it called?


Welcome !
Blockbuilding ( B U B U * R B' F' D R' ) <- Blockbuilding is very useful for FMC
CubeExplorer ( F' U R2 U' F D2 B' D' B2 D ) <- CubeExplorer is a cubing software (to create algorithms)
Skeleton/Insertions ( insert at * : D2 F' R' F R D2 B R B' R' ) <- Skeleton/Insertions is a powerful FMC technique



Neuro said:


> NEXT: D2 R' D2 L D2 B2 U2 B2 F2 R2 U2 B' L2 B' L' D' B' F D R2 D



F' D' -> double line

F' (B) D' -> 5E

F' (U B) D' // 5E + 1 pair
F' U L () F U' R'//place pair + more E

F' U B D' // 5E + 1 pair
F' U L ([B2:[D,B]]) F U' R' // all - 7C

F' U B D' // 5E + 1 pair
F' U L (B2 D B D') F (B) U' R' // all - 7C

15 HTM skeleton : F' * U B D' F' U L B2 D B D' F B ** U' R'
insert at * : B D' B' U B D B' U'
insert at ** : F2 U' B U F2 U' B' U
23 HTM skeleton : F' B % D' B' U B F' U L B2 D B D' F B F2 U' B U F2 U' B' R'
insert at % : B U' B' D' B U B' D

26 HTM final : F' B2 U' B' D' B U B2 U B F' U L B2 D B D' F' B U' B U F2 U' B' R'


Next : F D2 R B' D' L' F2 U L' B2 U L U2 B2 L2 U R2 U' L2 D


----------



## martinss (Nov 20, 2017)

martinss said:


> Next : F D2 R B' D' L' F2 U L' B2 U L U2 B2 L2 U R2 U' L2 D



D' R B' U2 F (L) // pseudo EO 223 -1C
R' U R' U' // 3 more E
R2 B2 R2 // remaining E
(L' ) //pseudoness

14 HTM skeleton : D' R B' U2 * F L R' U R' U' R2 B2 R2 L'
insert at *: L' ** F L' B' R' U2 R *** B2 L' B' L' F'
Insert at **: L' B' L F L' B L F'
Insert at ***: R' U2 R D R' U2 R D'
25 HTM final : D' R B' U2 L2 B' L F L' D R' U2 R D' B2 L' B' R' U R' U' R2 B2 R2 L'

Next : R B L' B' D' L' D B2 R2 U' R' U2 F' U2 D' L2 D' R2 L2 D2


----------



## Pyjam (Nov 20, 2017)

martinss said:


> R B L' B' D' L' D B2 R2 U' R' U2 F' U2 D' L2 D' R2 L2 D2



Leor : 46 STM

y2 D R U2 F D' F // (6) Left
L2 U' r2 U R2 U2 r U' M' U r2 // (11/17) EO-line
R U' R U2 R' U' R U R' U R2 // (11/28) Right
x' R2 D2 R' U2 R D2 R' U2 l' // (9/37) COLL U
M' U' M2' U' M2' U' M' U2' M2' // (9/46) PLL Z

NEXT: L2 F2 U2 L2 D R2 U2 L2 R2 D' F L2 U2 F' U L2 B' F2 L' U2
_


----------



## Neuro (Nov 20, 2017)

Roux, 40

B F D' R' U' F2//FB
U R U' M U' R2 U' r2 R U' r//SB
U2 F R2 D R' U R D' R2' U' F'//CMLL
U M' U' M' U' M2 U' M U2 M U2 M2//LSE

NEXT: L2 B2 L2 F' L2 U2 B L2 D2 R D B L' B2 U' R D R2 B


----------



## martinss (Nov 20, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: L2 F2 U2 L2 D R2 U2 L2 R2 D' F L2 U2 F' U L2 B' F2 L' U2



U2 L' F U' F2 U //F2L (on L) -2C -2E +1E on R
B R2 B' R2 D' //pseudo F2L -1C
D R2 U' R2 U F2 D' F2 R2 //all-3E-4C

16 HTM skeleton : U2 L' F * U' F2 U B R2 B' ** U' R2 U F2 *** D' F2 R2
insert at *: B2 U' F2 U B2 U' F2 U
insert at **: B' U' F2 U B U' F2 U
insert at ***: F2 U2 L2 D2 B' D2 L2 U2 F
28 HTM final : U2 L' F B2 U' F2 U B' R2 B2 U' F2 U B U' F2 R2 U' L2 D2 B' D2 L2 U2 F D' F2 R2

NEXT: L2 B2 L2 F' L2 U2 B L2 D2 R D B L' B2 U' R D R2 B


----------



## martinss (Nov 20, 2017)

Neuro said:


> NEXT: L2 B2 L2 F' L2 U2 B L2 D2 R D B L' B2 U' R D R2 B


B' R U L D' R F2 B // R XCross + 1C
B L B' // form pair
L2 U' L U // insert pair + form pair
U' L F L F' L' U // insert pair + CP
(U' L R2) D' B R' B R B' D B2 L B L' (R2 L' U) //L3E + CO (Tripod alg : D' B R' B R B' D B2 L B L' with U' L R2 setup)

30 HTM linear solve : B' R U L D' R F2 B2 L B' L2 U' L2 F L F' R2 D' B R' B R B' D B2 L B R2 L2 U

Next *D2 U B' D2 L F' L R2 B' L' B U R2 D' B L D2 R B' U2 B D' U B U L' D' U L2 B2*


----------



## Pyjam (Nov 20, 2017)

martinss said:


> D2 U B' D2 L F' L R2 B' L' B U R2 D' B L D2 R B' U2 B D' U B U L' D' U L2 B2



This example demonstrates how parts of the right block are easily built (by luck or with the help of a bit of technique) while doing EO-line.

R2 F r' U R2 B' // (6) Left
r2 U R U r U R2 U R r2 U r2 // (12/18) EO-line
U R U' R' // (4/22) Right
y R' U L U' R U L' // (7/29) Niklas
U r' U r' B2 r U' r' B2 r2 // (10/39) PLL A

NEXT: U2 L' D2 F2 R' U2 B2 L B2 R D2 F D2 U2 L F2 D L' U L' D2
_


----------



## martinss (Nov 21, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: U2 L' D2 F2 R' U2 B2 L B2 R D2 F D2 U2 L F2 D L' U L' D2


L F2 B' * L' F2 D //223-2E + pair
L U' L2 B L //more pairs
L' B' L B' R B2 R' U2 //insert pairs + CP
U' F2 U R' U2 R2 U R2 U F' R F' //CO+some EP
* = F R' L D2 R L' F //EP
31 HTM final : L F' B' R' L D2 R L' F L' F2 D L U' L' B' R B2 R' U F2 U R' U2 R2 U R2 U F' R F'



Pyjam said:


> NEXT: U2 L' D2 F2 R' U2 B2 L B2 R D2 F D2 U2 L F2 D L' U L' D2



L F2 B' (F R' L D2 R L' F) L' F2 D //223-2E + pair
L U' L' //more pairs
B' R B2 R' //F2L-1E

L F2 B' (F R' L D2 R L' F) L' F2 D //223-2E + pair
L U' L' //more pairs
B' R (D L D') B2 R' //F2L

R B2 D L U B2 U2 L B' L B U D L2 D2 R' U2 //LL

next U2 D' F L F' D2 B L' B' R' L D' F B U R2 U' L2 D2


----------



## Pyjam (Nov 21, 2017)

martinss said:


> U2 D' F L F' D2 B L' B' R' L D' F B U R2 U' L2 D2



Leor : 34 STM

z2 B' U2 R F' R2 D r2 U' x // (8) Left
r U' r U R' U' r U r2 // (9/17) EO-line
U R' U R2 U' R2 U' R' // (8/25) Right
U' l U' R' D R U R' D' // (9/34) COLL L

NEXT: B2 U' F2 R2 B2 U B2 D' B2 U F2 R U2 B L' U' L2 D B R' F
_


----------



## BECubed (Nov 23, 2017)

CFOP: 56 STM

D L U' F R F R2 // (8) Cross
U' R U R' U F' U' F // (8) F2L-1
U2 L' U2 L F U' F' // (6) F2L-2
U2 B' U B // (4) F2L-3
y R U' R' U2 R U R' // (7) F2L-4
U2 r' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 r // (11) OLL
R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 F' U F U2 // (12) PLL

NEXT: F2 D2 B2 U2 L2 F2 R2 F2 U R2 U' F R2 D R' U' B D F R2 U2


----------



## Pyjam (Nov 23, 2017)

BECubed said:


> F2 D2 B2 U2 L2 F2 R2 F2 U R2 U' F R2 D R' U' B D F R2 U2



Leor : 43 STM

z2 F2 D2 M U F' R2 B2 // (7) Left
r U' D' M' U' M D U' M2' U M2' // (11/18) EO-line
U R U' R U' R' U2 R' U2 R // (10/28) Right
U R' U L U' R U L' // (8/26) Niklas
M2' U M U2 M' U M2' // (7/43) PLL U

NEXT: L D R' B' L2 B U2 L F' R2 U F2 D' B2 U' R2 L2 B2 L2 U
_


----------



## Pyjam (Nov 25, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> L D R' B' L2 B U2 L F' R2 U F2 D' B2 U' R2 L2 B2 L2 U



Leor : 37 STM

y2 F U' B D2 x U' R U' B // (8) Left
r U R' U R r U' r U M2' // (10/18) EO-line
U2 R U2 R2 U' L' U R' U' L // (10/28) All but 5E (lotta cancellations)
M2' U M2' U2' M2' U M2' R' U' // (9/37) Last 5 edges

NEXT: D2 B' U2 L2 B2 F L2 U2 L2 U2 F D F L' D' B F R F2 D2
_


----------



## Neuro (Nov 27, 2017)

Petrus w/ ZZ-Tripod v2, 42

D L U2 R2 F B2 U2 F' R2 F2 U' F//EO 2x2x3
R2 U' R' U2 R U' R' U R' U' R//F2L+Top pair
U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R//Block
R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L U2//PLL

Roux, 36 STM

y R2 D2 L F' R D//FB
U M2 U R' r' U' r U2 M2 U' R2//SB
U' F R' F' R U R U' R'//CMLL
U' M' U M U M' U' M' U2 M2//LSE

NEXT: R2 D2 L2 U2 B D2 B U2 F2 D2 L2 R' D2 U2 B' U' L2 U' F' R


----------



## Pyjam (Nov 27, 2017)

Neuro said:


> R2 D2 L2 U2 B D2 B U2 F2 D2 L2 R' D2 U2 B' U' L2 U' F' R



Leor : 44 STM

x2 R U2 B2 U R' U F' // (7) Left
U2 r U r' U' R2 U' r' U' r // (10/17) EO-line
U' R2 U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R U' R // (10/27) Right
U (R U2 R u2) (R U' R' D' R U R2' F2 R D' r2) D // (17/44) PLL V

NEXT: F B L2 F' L D2 L B2 D' B2 U2 F' U2 L2 F U2 B' L2 B D2
_


----------



## Rpotts (Nov 28, 2017)

> F B L2 F' L D2 L B2 D' B2 U2 F' U2 L2 F U2 B' L2 B D2



z2 U' B' F2 D F U2 B2 // EO+Line (7)
L2 U L' R2 U2 L' U2 L' // BL Block (8, 15)
U R' U R L' U L // FL Pair (7, 22)
U' R U R' // FR Pair (4, 26)
U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' U2 R // BR Pair -> WV (12, 38)
V Perm // PLL (16, 54)

Next: R2 B D L2 D2 R F U' F L2 D R2 L2 U B2 L2 B2 U2 R2


----------



## Pyjam (Nov 28, 2017)

Rpotts said:


> R2 B D L2 D2 R F U' F L2 D R2 L2 U B2 L2 B2 U2 R2



R F' r2 D2 U' R' U' F' // (8) Left block + EO + DB
U2 R U R U R2 U R // (8/16) Right block
y2 U' F R U' R' U R U2 R' U' R U R' U' F' // (15/31) COLL H
M U2 M U M' U2 M U M2 U2 // (10/41) Last 5 edges

EDIT: It works better if one knows the CMLL:

R F' r2 D2 U' R' U' F' // (8) Left block + EO + DB
U2 R U R U R2 U // (7/15) Right block
F2 D R2 U R2' D' F2 R // (8/23) CMLL H
U2 M' U2 M' U' M' U2 M U' M2 U' // (11/34) Last 5 edges

NEXT: D' R2 F2 U L2 U2 B2 U L2 U2 L' D2 U F' D' B2 L B R' F D'
_


----------



## Pyjam (Nov 29, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> D' R2 F2 U L2 U2 B2 U L2 U2 L' D2 U F' D' B2 L B R' F D'



Leor (variante) : 37 STM

y2 U' F' U L' U2 L' U M F // (9) Left
U r U' R U r U M U M2' // (10/19) EO-DF
R' U R' U' R' U2 R' // (7/26) Right
U' R U2' R' U' R U' r' // (8/34) COLL
U2 M' U2 // (3/37) L5E

NEXT: B R2 D2 B' D2 B L2 B2 R2 U2 F' U F2 D2 L' R2 F R D2 F' U2
_


----------



## Elo13 (Nov 29, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: B R2 D2 B' D2 B L2 B2 R2 U2 F' U F2 D2 L' R2 F R D2 F' U2



Roux
y' x // inspection
R E B U' F r' U' F // fb 8/8
R' M2 U2 R U' R' U' R' U' M' //sb 10/18
F R U F U' R U R' U' F' // cmll 10/28
U M U' M U M2 U M U2 M' U // lse 11/39

D2 L' D2 L' F2 D2 R' D2 L2 R B2 D L' D R2 U L2 R F L2 R'


----------



## Pyjam (Nov 29, 2017)

Elo13 said:


> D2 L' D2 L' F2 D2 R' D2 L2 R B2 D L' D R2 U L2 R F L2 R'



z2 R2 F' L R F r U M2' B' // (9) Left
U2 r M' U r // (5/14) Right
M' U M' U2 M' U' M // (7/21) EO-DF
U R2 B2 R2' U R U R B2 R2' U' R B2 r' // (14/35) COLL
U2 M' U // (3/38) L3E

NEXT: F2 R2 D2 B2 R F2 U2 R' F2 R B2 F' D F R U2 R D2 R' D2
_


----------



## martinss (Nov 29, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: F2 R2 D2 B2 R F2 U2 R' F2 R B2 F' D F R U2 R D2 R' D2
> _



B' F' L2 D2 F' B' R //F2L-3E +1C+1E

7HTM skeleton : B' * ** F' *** L2 D2 F' B' R
insert at *: B2 U D' R2 U' D
insert at **: D' L U L' D L U' L'
insert at ***: R2 L' F R' L D' R'
25HTM final: B U D' R2 U' L U L' D L U' L' F' R2 L' F R' L D' R' L2 D2 F' B' R

Next * L F R' U L D' U L2 R F U2 B2 D2 B2 D2 U2 L R B F' U' B2 L U L' U2 R F D2 U*


----------



## Pyjam (Nov 30, 2017)

martinss said:


> L F R' U L D' U L2 R F U2 B2 D2 B2 D2 U2 L R B F' U' B2 L U L' U2 R F D2 U



Leor : 40 STM

x2 F' D' B2 U2 B' r B' // (7) Left
r' U2 R' M' U r' U' r2 U M2' // (10/17) EO-line
U' R2 L' U R U' L U' R // (9/26) Right
R' U' R U R U2' R' U' R U' R2' U2' R U // (14/40) EZLL Pi

NEXT: B2 D' B2 R2 B2 R2 U2 F2 D' L2 D B R' B D L' F2 U2 B' F2
_


----------



## Rpotts (Nov 30, 2017)

> B2 D' B2 R2 B2 R2 U2 F2 D' L2 D B R' B D L' F2 U2 B' F2



z2 L2 B R D2 F' R2 L D' // EO+Line (8) 
U2 L' U' L2 U L // FL Block (6, 14)
U' R U' R' L U' L' // BL Pair (7, 21)
R' U' R' U2 R U' R2 // FR Block (7, 28)
U2 R' U' R U R' U' R // BR Pair (8, 36)
U2 F' r U R' U' r' F R // COLL (9, 45)
R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R U' // EPLL (12, 57)

R2 B U2 F L2 U2 L2 B' F2 D2 B2 U' L' D R' U' L' B2 U B' F


----------



## Pyjam (Nov 30, 2017)

Rpotts said:


> R2 B U2 F L2 U2 L2 B' F2 D2 B2 U' L' D R' U' L' B2 U B' F



Leor : 41 STM

z2 U L' F2 D r' D U2 u' R' u // (10) Left
R U' M2' U' R' U r' U R r U2 M // (12/22) EO-line
R U R' U' R U2 (R2') // (8/28) Right + Square on top
(R2) B2 R' U2 R' U2' R B2 R' U R U' R' U2 // (13/41) ZBLL T

NEXT: R D F' D' L' B' D' R' F D2 L2 D B2 D' F2 B2 U B2 L2 D'
_


----------



## mDiPalma (Nov 30, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: R D F' D' L' B' D' R' F D2 L2 D B2 D' F2 B2 U B2 L2 D'



F' D L U R2 F B2 L2 D2 x' y' // 3x2x2
R U' R2 F R y' // eo
R' U R U' R2 U' R U2 R' // square and edges
F R' B2 R F' R' B2 R' D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' F // secret heise algorithm

40 moves

next: U' D2 L' F' L2 D R' D' L2 B U2 R2 D' B2 R2 U B2 U' L2 D' L2
-


----------



## Pyjam (Nov 30, 2017)

mDiPalma said:


> U' D2 L' F' L2 D R' D' L2 B U2 R2 D' B2 R2 U B2 U' L2 D' L2



F u y r' B' F2 R2 r U F // (9) Left
R' U' M U' r U' R2 U' r2 // (9/18) EO-line
U R U R2 U R' U' R2 U2 R2 // (10/28) Right
U' R U R' U R U2 R' U' // (9/37) All but 3C
x' R U' R D2 R' U R D2 R2 // (9/46) A-Perm

NEXT: U' R D' F2 L F L2 B2 D2 B' R2 U L2 U F2 L2 D2 F2 U D R2
_


----------



## Rpotts (Dec 1, 2017)

> U' R D' F2 L F L2 B2 D2 B' R2 U L2 U F2 L2 D2 F2 U D R2



z2 L2 U' B' R L' D' // EO+Line (6)
R U L' U2 L' // BL Block (5, 11)
R2 U' L' U' L // FL Pair (5, 16) 
U' R U' R2 U R2 U' R' U R2 // FR Block (10, 26) 
U' R' U2 F' R U R' U' R' F R2 // BR Pair + WV (11, 37)
U R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 // PLL ( 14, 51)

F' R U F' U R' F' D L U R2 D' L2 B2 U' L2 D2 L2 U F2 L'


----------



## Attila (Dec 2, 2017)

Rpotts said:


> F' R U F' U R' F' D L U R2 D' L2 B2 U' L2 D2 L2 U F2 L'



R F B' U' R2 D B U' F B' R L orient all pieces,
B2 D' L' U2 D2 R domino reduction,
B2 U2 B2 U2 B2 U2 D R2 U D2

Next: R2 B2 L2 F D2 F U L R' D L' D B2 D' B' D' B F R' B' R B L' U B


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 2, 2017)

Attila said:


> R2 B2 L2 F D2 F U L R' D L' D B2 D' B' D' B F R' B' R B L' U B



Leor : 42 STM

z2 R' U B2 R' F2 U F' // (7) Left
R' U' R' r' U M U' M2 // (8/15) EO-line
R U2 R U R' U R' U2 R' U2 R U2 R' // (13/28) Right
R' U' R U' R' U2 R2 U' L' U R' U' L U' // (14/42) Back Sune + Niklas

NEXT: F U2 D' R2 L B D' L2 F' B R2 F2 U B2 U F2 U' R2 U F2 L2
_


----------



## Attila (Dec 2, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: F U2 D' R2 L B D' L2 F' B R2 F2 U B2 U F2 U' R2 U F2 L2
> _



On inverse:
(B U' F R' U F) orient corners,
(R B U2 D2 B) 6 edges,
(U2 R2 L2 F' U D' L B2 L2) LSE

Next: B' F2 U' B F L2 F D2 R B R2 L U' D' F B2 R2 B2 L2 B D L2 R D2 F'


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 2, 2017)

Awesome! 



Attila said:


> B' F2 U' B F L2 F D2 R B R2 L U' D' F B2 R2 B2 L2 B D L2 R D2 F'



Leor : 38 STM with nice F2L

U' D' L R B' D // (6) Left layer
R2 U' R2 S R' S' // (6/12) Edge Orientation
U' R U' R' U' r2 U2 R' r' U2 r // (11/23) Middle layer + Right layer
L' U' L U' L' U' R' U2 L U' L' U2 L R U // (15/38) Sune + PLL J

NEXT: R' L F' D2 F2 U2 D2 F2 R' D L' U2 R' B2 R F2 U2 R F2 U2 L2
_


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 4, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> R' L F' D2 F2 U2 D2 F2 R' D L' U2 R' B2 R F2 U2 R F2 U2 L2



y2 R F R2 L' D' // 5 - Left square + 1 pair
M2 R' U' B' // 4/9 - Edge Orientation
U L U' L' // 4/13 - Left block
M2 U R U r2 // 5/18 - Right square + DB edge
U2 M' R' U2 M // 5/23 - DF edge
R U R' U' R // 5/28 - Right block
U L U L' U L U2 L2 U' L U' L' U2 L // 14/42 - Back Sune / Front Sune

NEXT: B2 L2 D2 U' R2 D2 R2 U' B2 F2 R2 B' L2 D L U' L2 F' R' U' B
_


----------



## Micki (Dec 4, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: B2 L2 D2 U' R2 D2 R2 U' B2 F2 R2 B' L2 D L U' L2 F' R' U' B



z y R' U' F2 u R S R' u' R2 u' //CPFB
M U' r U' R U' r' R2 r' U r //F2L EO line
R U R U R' U2 R' U' R //square
U R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U //F2L pair + force line on top
R U R' U' F' U' F R' F R F' R U R' U //1LLL

NEXT: D L' B' D' B R' B2 L' D' R2 F2 L2 D2 B2 R2 D' L2 U F


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 4, 2017)

@Micki 

There is something I don't understand with your solve!



Micki said:


> D L' B' D' B R' B2 L' D' R2 F2 L2 D2 B2 R2 D' L2 U F



R' U2 D L2 // 4 - 2x2x2 block
y R F L' U2 L F U' // 7/11 - 3x2x2 block
F' U F2 U2 R U z' y' // 6/17 - F2L-1 + EO
U2 R U R' U' R // 6/23 - Almost All but 3C
U F D' F' U2 F D F' R' // 9/32 - 3C cycle

NEXT: B2 R2 D' F2 R2 U' B2 F2 U2 R2 B2 F' U2 B R D R2 F' U' B U2
_


----------



## Micki (Dec 5, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: B2 R2 D' F2 R2 U' B2 F2 U2 R2 B2 F' U2 B R D R2 F' U' B U2



Briggs-line
x' z' U R' U' F' u' R S2 M' u2 R2 u' R' U R' u2 // 15 CPFB
U' R U2 r U r' // (6/21) F2L EOline
U R2 U R U' R' U R (8/29) F2L
U2 R' U R2 r' U R' U R U' R2 r U' R U2 (15/44) 1LLL

NEXT: L' R2 U2 B' L2 R2 F' R2 F' U2 B2 D L2 U R F U' B2 D2


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 5, 2017)

Micki said:


> L' R2 U2 B' L2 R2 F' R2 F' U2 B2 D L2 U R F U' B2 D2



z2 D U2 B' R2 r F // 6 - Left
U R' U2 R' U M U' r2 U r2 // 10/16 - EO-line
R U R U R U R2 U R U' R U R' U' // 14/30 - All but 3C
R2 U' L' U R2 U' L U // 8/38 - Last 3 corners

NEXT: D2 B2 L2 U2 R B2 D2 F2 U2 R D2 B R' D F2 U L D2 F R2 U'
_


----------



## Micki (Dec 5, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: D2 B2 L2 U2 R B2 D2 F2 U2 R D2 B R' D F2 U L D2 F R2 U'



x F' U L' U L2 // (5/5) 2x2x1
y U R u R2 u' F R2 F U' R' F' // (11/16) 2x2x2 + setup pair
U2 F U F' // (4/20) F2L slot
U R' U' R U' R' U' R // (8/28) F2L slot
y2 U' f R U R' U' R U R' U' f' // (11/39) OLLCP
R' U' R' U' R U R U R U' // (10/49) L5E

NEXT: D2 F2 L' F2 D2 R' F2 D2 L U2 R' B' D' B' L2 B L' F2 R2 D'


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 5, 2017)

Micki said:


> D2 F2 L' F2 D2 R' F2 D2 L U2 R' B' D' B' L2 B L' F2 R2 D'



Leor : 38 STM

F D' F' U2 R F x' y2 // 6 - CP Left block
M D r' U' r D' // EO
U2 M2' R U M2' // 11/17 - EO-line
R U R U R2' U' R2 U R2' U2 R // 11/28 - Right
U2 R U R' U' R U R' U R // 10/38 - Last layer

NEXT: F2 D2 L2 R2 D' L2 B2 F2 D' L B' D L R' D' F' D B' R'
_


----------



## Micki (Dec 5, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: F2 D2 L2 R2 D' L2 B2 F2 D' L B' D L R' D' F' D B' R'



x F B L2 D R' L' F2 // (7/7) 2x2x2
U B U L // (4/11) 2x2x3
x' U' L U2 L' U L // (6/17) square
R U R' F R' F' R // (7/24) F2L
y' F U R2 D R' U' R D' R2 U R U' R' F' U // (15/39) 1LLL

NEXT: U B2 U' L2 D B2 D' L2 U' B2 L2 B U2 L R D F L' D2 F U


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 6, 2017)

Micki said:


> U B2 U' L2 D B2 D' L2 U' B2 L2 B U2 L R D F L' D2 F U



R2 F2 D y2 M2' F2 M' F U' x // 8 - Left
R2 r' U r U2 M2' // 6/14 - EO-line
R' U R' U' R2 U' R' // 7/21 - All but 4 corners
y L' U' R' U L U' R2 U2 R D2 R' U2 R D2 R2 // 15/36 - Last 4 corners

NEXT: R' F2 R U2 L B2 F2 L D2 R F' L B' D' F2 L' B2 R' F' D U'
_


----------



## Neuro (Dec 8, 2017)

Petrus w/ CR, 30
y2 B U L' D L B' D2 F U' L'//eo2x2x3
U2 R2 U R' U' R U' R2//F2L-1+2x1x1 U block
U R U' R' U R U R' U R U' R'//CR2 (solved)

42, 36
y2 D r U2 D' F2//FB
M U' R' r2 U R//Square
U R U2 R' U2 R' F R F'//Corners-2 moves
M' U' R U2 M' U2 M U M' U2 M2 U' M' U2 M' U2//L7E

NEXT: F2 D' R' L' U' L' B' R' B' U2 B2 R' B2 R2 L F2 D2 L' D2


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 8, 2017)

Neuro said:


> F2 D' R' L' U' L' B' R' B' U2 B2 R' B2 R2 L F2 D2 L' D2



Leor : 32 STM

D2 R F2 r2 B' // 5 - Left
R' U' r' U' M' U r2 U r2 // 9/14 - EO-line
R U R2 U R' U2 R' U2 // 8/22 - Right (AB3C)
R2 U2 R D r' U2 r D' R2' U' // 10/32 - COLL L (L3C)

NEXT: L2 D' F2 U F2 U L2 F2 U' L2 R2 B D' L' R2 U2 L' D2 R' F'
_


----------



## Neuro (Dec 8, 2017)

28 FMC, no good insertions so I just tacked it on the end
B2 F R2 B2 D R' D' F' U//EO2x2x3
R D R D2 R2 D' R D R' D//AB3C
F2 U F D2 F' U' F D2 F//L3C

Roux, 32
R d x F r' U l'//FB
U2 R' U' M2 U' r'//SB
U R U' L' U R' U' L//CMLL
U M U M U' M2 U M U2 M U2 M2//LSE

NEXT: L2 D' R2 L2 B D' F' R' L D' F R2 B' L2 B2 R2 F' D2 B L2 D2


----------



## martinss (Dec 8, 2017)

Neuro said:


> NEXT: L2 D' R2 L2 B D' F' R' L D' F R2 B' L2 B2 R2 F' D2 B L2 D2



On inverse : D2' L2' B' D2' F R2' B2' L2' B R2' F' D L' R F D B' L2' R2' D L2'

F' B2 // 1 pair
D' R' // 2 pairs
(U) F' // 2 pairs + 1 edge
D L2 B' // 122 block + 1 pair + "all" edges
R' // 222 block + 122 block + "all" edges
D // 223 block + edges

11/12 HTM skeleton : B' F' * B' ** D' *** R' U F' D L2 B' R' D
insert at * : F L F' R2 F L' F' R2
insert at ** : B R' F2 R B' R' F2 R
insert at *** : D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R

Final inverse solution: B' L F' R2 F L' F' R F2 R B' R' F2 U2 R D' R' U' F' D L2 B' R' D

24 HTM final : D' R B L2 D' F U R D R' U2 F2 R B R' F2 R' F L F' R2 F L' B

Next : B' U' L' F2 B2 D2 B R F2 U' D' R' F' B2 D R2 U2 L2 U


----------



## Neuro (Dec 8, 2017)

New Method; Finding LSE skip method. Successful 1st method but a lot of algs: CPFB, Square, EODB, COFR, L10P

"LSE Skip" isn't exactly accurate, but as a 1st attempt it's pretty cool. Note that CPFB was done via HARCS so humans are less efficient. Maybe in 2nd version do CP during Square instead, EO-DFDB, and end in Q-M's method?

39 moves
R' B D2 M' F' B D//CPFB
r2 U R' U R2//Square
R U' r' U' M U M//EODB
U' R' r2 U M2 U r' U2 M'//COFR
r2 U R2 U2 r2 U' r2 U' R2 U2 r2//L10P

NEXT: U' L2 U2 L2 U' R2 D F2 U2 B2 L2 R' F2 L' F' D' L2 B U B' R


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 8, 2017)

Why so many moves?


Spoiler



Just kidding. Congratulations! An interesting approach. I'm eager to see more examples soon.





martinss said:


> Next : B' U' L' F2 B2 D2 B R F2 U' D' R' F' B2 D R2 U2 L2 U



Leor : 31 STM

z2 D L' F R2 U' B' L2 U x // 8 - Left
U r R U' r' U' R2 U x // 8/16 - EO-line
M2' U R' U' L U2 R' // 7/23 - Right
L U L' U L U2 L' U' // 8/31 - Last layer


----------



## Neuro (Dec 8, 2017)

For U' L2 U2 L2 U' R2 D F2 U2 B2 L2 R' F2 L' F' D' L2 B U B' R

LSE skip v1, 45
D' B' r B' L' D B2//CPFB
M U M2 U R2//Square
U M' U2 M' U2 r U' r'//EODB
U2 r2 U R U2 r U2 r' U r' U2 r'//COFR
r2 U2 r2 U' R2 U' r2 U' M2 U M U2 M'//L10P

LSE skip v2, 44
D' B' r B' L' D B2//CPFB
M U M2 U R2//Square
U M2 U' R' r2 U' M U r'//EODFDB
R U' R' U' R U R'//CO+LS
U2 R U' R U R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R'//LS/LL

Need more ways to solve past square

NEXT: U2 L' B' U' L' U2 L2 D F' R2 U2 D2 B2 U2 R' D2 R2 D2 B2 R


----------



## mDiPalma (Dec 8, 2017)

For marty's scramble B' U' L' F2 B2 D2 B R F2 U' D' R' F' B2 D R2 U2 L2 U

y R' U' R b S' u
U L R U R
U' L2 U L' U' E' 
y' [M2] D
z U2 [R':F'[L:F']F2[U',F']]

tripod method 33 stm, 30 atm, 25 ptm (this metric is officially prohibited because marty removed the wiki page. anyone who uses it will be immediately permabanned by the forum bots)

U2 L' B' U' L' U2 L2 D F' R2 U2 D2 B2 U2 R' D2 R2 D2 B2 R

U' R' B R U B2 U' F' L' D' r2 y // eo3x2x2
R2 U' R U R2 y // block
U R U R' U2 R U R' U2 // cpls
R' U R U2 R' U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' U R // 2gll

cpls 40 htm, 37 ptm (this metric is officially prohibited because marty removed the wiki page. anyone who uses it will be immediately permabanned by the forum bots)

next F2 L2 B2 U B2 L2 D2 L2 D' L2 D R D' F' R' F2 D2 U' F R2
-


----------



## Neuro (Dec 9, 2017)

LSE skip v2, 44
F2 R2 F D2 R' D//CPFB
R U' r2 U r U R//Square
R' U' r U' r U r2 U r//EODFDB
U2 R U' R' U R U2 R' U'//CO+Pair
U R U' R' U R' U' R U' R' U2 R U2//LSLL

NEXT: U R F U2 D2 R2 U2 L' D R F2 R2 L2 D2 F D2 B2 L2 F' L2 B


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 9, 2017)

Neuro said:


> U R F U2 D2 R2 U2 L' D R F2 R2 L2 D2 F D2 B2 L2 F' L2 B



Leor : 31 STM

y U2 R U' L U2 F' L2 U2 R y // 9 - Left
U R' r' U' r U' R U' r2 // 9/18 - EO-line
U2 R U' // 3/21 - Right
y r' F r U r' F2 r U F U2 // 10/31 - EZLL L

NEXT: U2 R2 D' L2 U' F2 D2 L2 U B2 L' F D' B L D2 B2 R B F2 U'
_


----------



## Hazel (Dec 9, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: U2 R2 D' L2 U' F2 D2 L2 U B2 L' F D' B L D2 B2 R B F2 U'



Roux: 47 STM

R' U2 L' U L E U B R' U M2 r' F // FB
U' M' U r2 U2 M' U2 R' U R M2 r U R' U // SB
R' U' R' F R F' R U' R' U2 R // CMLL
U2 M U' M U' M' U2 M' // LSE

Next: R2 L D' L2 D2 B U' F D R' U' D' B2 U' L2 B2 U' L2 U


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 9, 2017)

Aerma said:


> R' U2 L' U L E U B R' U M2 r' F // FB



In case you gladly accept a suggestion for your first block:
U2 F2 D' U' L2 F R' D2 // (8) FB



Aerma said:


> R2 L D' L2 D2 B U' F D R' U' D' B2 U' L2 B2 U' L2 U



Leor : 45 STM

B D2 F' R2 U' x // 5 - Left block
r2 U' r' U' r' U' R' U' M' // 9/14 - EO + DB + Right square
U r U2 r' U2 R // 6/20 - DF + Right block
U F (R U R' U')3 F' // 15/35 - COLL H
U M2' U' M' U2' M2' U2' M' U M2' // 10/45 - Z-Perm

NEXT: L2 B U2 F D2 B D2 F2 U2 L2 B2 L' F R' D R2 U2 L' F R' U'
_


----------



## Neuro (Dec 11, 2017)

Roux, 31

y2 r D' U' M2 B //FB
R U' R' U' r2 U r2 U' r' U R'//SB
r' U' R U' R' U2 r//CMLL
M2 U' M' U' M' U M2 U'//LSE

NEXT: B' D2 F U2 B2 R2 F' L2 R2 F' D L' U R' F R2 D R2 B R


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 11, 2017)

Neuro said:


> B' D2 F U2 B2 R2 F' L2 R2 F' D L' U R' F R2 D R2 B R



Leor : 41 STM

E R2 y l U' L2 D // 6 - Left
r' U R U r U r' R' U' r2 U r2 // 12/18 - EO-line + Right with twisted corner
y U R U2' R' U R U' R' U R U R' // 12/30 - CLS
U' (x) R2' F R F' R U2' r' U r U2' // 11/41 - PLL J

NEXT: U' F2 L2 F2 R2 U L2 B2 U' R2 B D F' L' U R2 D' R' B2 L2 U2
_


----------



## Neuro (Dec 11, 2017)

Modified "Magic" (CPFB, PP setup+EO FR-BR-DR, F2L, OLL, "L4E")

CPFB, EO+PP Setup, F2L(+CO), L4E

29 moves

x y r2 U2 r' u2 U R u'//CPFB
r2 U' R2 U r R S R S'//PP Setup (did full EO for convenience)
U R2 U R' U R//F2L+CO
U' M2 U M' U2 M' U2//"L4E"

NEXT: B2 L2 D2 R' B2 L' B2 L F2 L F2 D' F U' F D B U F' L2 R'


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 11, 2017)

Neuro said:


> B2 L2 D2 R' B2 L' B2 L F2 L F2 D' F U' F D B U F' L2 R'



Leor : 38 STM

R U' L2 F' U' F y2 z' // 6 - Left
U M U2 r U R2 U2 M' U' R U' M2' // 12/18 - EO-line
U R U R U R // 6/24 - Right + OLL
U2 R2' F R U R U' R' F' R U2' R' U2 R // 14/38 - PLL R

NEXT: B R2 B U2 R2 U2 B' R2 F2 U2 F' R D' L2 D' L B2 U' R2 D' R'
_


----------



## BECubed (Dec 13, 2017)

CFOP: 48 STM

R' U D2 R' u' B U M' U2 M D' // Cross
U2 B' U B // F2L-1
U' R' U' R F U' F' // F2L-2
F' U F U R' U R // F2L-3
U F' U F // F2L-4
U2 R' B' R2 B R D' F2 D B2 D L2 D2 F2 D B2 // 1LLL (Canceled 2 moves)

NEXT: F2 L' B L' D2 F B' U' B' R' F2 D2 B2 R2 U' B2 D F2 U2 R2 B2


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 14, 2017)

BECubed said:


> F2 L' B L' D2 F B' U' B' R' F2 D2 B2 R2 U' B2 D F2 U2 R2 B2



Leor : 39 STM

y2 R B' r U' F' U' R' U x2 // 8 - Left
r2 U R' U' r' R' U2 r2 // 8/16 - EO-line and a lot more...
U' r2 U M2' U' R' U' M2' U M2' R // 11/27 - Right (+L5E)
U R' U' R U' R' U' L U' R U L' // 12/39 - COLL H

A more conventional ending:
y2 R B' r U' F' U' R' U x2 // 8 - Left
r2 U R' U' r' R' U2 r2 // 8/16 - EO-line and a lot more...
U R' U2 R U' R' U' R U R U R // 12/28 - Right + OLL
y' R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2 y R U' R' // 12/40 - PLL G


Scramble: F2 L' B2 R' U2 L' U2 L F2 R' U R2 U2 F2 R' D' U2 R'

Leor : 28 STM

z2 L U2 L D U' L2 B2 // (7) Left
// (0/7) EO-line skip
U' R U' L' R U R' U' L U' // (10/17) Pseudo right block
R D' R U2 R' D R U2 R U' R // (11/28) COLL U

FMC mode:
z2 L U2 L D U' L2 B2 // (7)
U' R U' L' R U R U L U' R2 U L' U2 L U' R' U' R // (19/26)


NEXT: R B' L U' B' D' F2 U F D2 B2 L2 U2 R2 B' L2 B D2 L2
_


----------



## mDiPalma (Dec 14, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: R B' L U' B' D' F2 U F D2 B2 L2 U2 R2 B' L2 B D2 L2



37 stm PCMS, rotationless [MS]

y F' U2 R' U R' y // pairs
R U2 R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' // cll
U' M' U' S U M2 // centers+edges
d M' D2 M (u2 U) // centers+edges
r U R' U' M U R U' R' // ell

next: B2 D' L2 D B2 D' R2 D' L2 B2 U L B D' R2 U' F' D' B' L' D2
-


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 14, 2017)

mDiPalma said:


> B2 D' L2 D B2 D' R2 D' L2 B2 U L B D' R2 U' F' D' B' L' D2



Leor : 44 STM

R' U' L F U2 L2 D // 7 - Left
M U r' R' U M2' U' M U R U' r' // 12/19 - EO-line
U2 R2 U R2 // 4/23 - Right -1 edge
U R U2' R' U' L' U2 R U R' U2 L // 12/35 - COLL U
(r M') U' M2' U2' M2' U' M2' R' U // 9/44 - L5E

_Optimised_ version:

R' U' L F U2 L2 D // 7 - Left
r' U r' U' M U' R2 U M U M2' // 11/18 - EO-line
R U' R2 U2 R2 // 5/23 - 1 move to Right done
L U' R U R' L' U L U' R U L' U' // 13/36 - Double Niklas

NEXT: R2 D F D2 B R D2 R2 B R2 F2 L2 U' B2 U R2 L2 F2 R2 U2
_


----------



## Attila (Dec 15, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: R2 D F D2 B R D2 R2 B R2 F2 L2 U' B2 U R2 L2 F2 R2 U2
> _



U R' U2 F U2 R' U orient corners,
B2 R' B R L' D' domino reduction,
L D2 L2 F2 L D2 L' D2 B' F D2 B'F' L2 B2



Next: L2 D F R L' D' B2 U2 B F' R D L B' F R' B2 F L2 R' D2 F2 L2 U2 F


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 15, 2017)

Attila said:


> L2 D F R L' D' B2 U2 B F' R D L B' F R' B2 F L2 R' D2 F2 L2 U2 F



Petrus : 38 STM

z2 U2 L U2 F' L2 D F' // 7 - 2x2 block
L U' L' // 3/10 - 3x2x2 block
R' D' r U r' D // 6/16 - edge orientation
U R U R' U R2 // 6/22 - Right block
R' U' R U' R' U' R2 D r' U2 r D' R2' U' R U2 // 16/38 ZBLL Square T

NEXT: L2 R2 B2 D' L2 R2 B2 D' U' B2 F2 R' B' L' B2 U' B' L2 R' B
_


----------



## BECubed (Dec 16, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: L2 R2 B2 D' L2 R2 B2 D' U' B2 F2 R' B' L' B2 U' B' L2 R' B
> _


Efficient (Rotationless) LBL: 68 STM

D' B R D' L' D2 R2 //Cross (7/68)
R U' R' U R U' R' // Corner+Edge (7/68)
U L' U' L // Corner (4/68)
R' U R U' L U L' // Corner (7/68)
R' U' R // Corner (3/68)
d' U' R' F R F' R U R' // Edge (9/68)
d' U2 R' F R F' R U R' // Edge (9/68)
d' U' R' F R F' R U R' // Edge (9/68)
l' U' L U' L' U2 l // OLL (7/68)
M2 U M' U2 M U M2 // PLL (7/68)

NEXT: U D2 L D' R2 F D R' B D2 L2 U2 R' F2 B2 L D2 B2 R B


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Dec 16, 2017)

BECubed said:


> NEXT: U D2 L D' R2 F D R' B D2 L2 U2 R' F2 B2 L D2 B2 R B



CFOP: 52 ETM

y
Cross: D U2 R' F
1st pair: R U R' L U L'
2nd pair: F U' F' U' L' U L
3rd pair: R' U' R U' B U B'
4th pair: U R U R' U' F' U2 F R U' R'
COLL: F U' B' U F' U' B
EPLL: F2 U' R' L F2 R L' U2 F2 U2

Next: U L2 B2 L2 D' L2 D' L2 D2 F' U' L D U' B2 U' R D' U'


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 16, 2017)

TheRubiksCombo said:


> U L2 B2 L2 D' L2 D' L2 D2 F' U' L D U' B2 U' R D' U'



L2 F2 L D2 L' D' L' x y // 7 - Left 1x2x3 block
M D r' U r D' // 6/13 - Edge orientation
R2 U2 R U R' U R2 D R' U2 R D' R2' // 13/26 - Corners O&P
U' r2 U2 R2 U' M' U2 M' U' // 9/35 - Last 6 edges

NEXT: D2 B2 L B2 D2 B2 R2 F2 L' U2 L F U B L2 D' B2 R' F2 R2
_


----------



## BECubed (Dec 16, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: D2 B2 L B2 D2 B2 R2 F2 L' U2 L F U B L2 D' B2 R' F2 R2
> _



Inefficient CFOP-Roux Hybrid: 67 STM

x2 y'
D' R' U r U' r' // Cross-1
U f' R' f y // F2L-1
U L' U L l U l' // F2L-2
U M U' M' U' M U M' // Edge
U L' U L U F U F' // F2L-3
U R U R' U2 F' U F // F2L-4
U2 R' F R U F U' R U R' U' F' // CP
M2 U' M U M' // EO
U M' U2 M // LR
U2 M2 M U2 M' U2 // 4c

I was just messing around with FREEFOP-ZZ Hybrid and found this, really inefficient but kinda fun.

NEXT: R D' L' U2 D2 L2 B L F2 L2 D2 F D2 F2 D2 B R2 B2 R'


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 16, 2017)

BECubed said:


> R D' L' U2 D2 L2 B L F2 L2 D2 F D2 F2 D2 B R2 B2 R'



ZZ : 37 STM

z2 D2 F' // (2) EO-line
D2 U' L' R2 U D2 L // (7/9) Left square
U' L R U R // (5/14) Right square
L' U' R L U' L' U2 R' U2 L U L' // (12/26) Left block / Top square
U2 R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U R' U // (11/37) Last slot / Last layer

NEXT: U2 L2 F2 U2 D F L' U2 F' R F2 U D2 R2 D B2 U L2 B2 U2 F2
_


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Dec 17, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: U2 L2 F2 U2 D F L' U2 F' R F2 U D2 R2 D B2 U L2 B2 U2 F2



CFOP:

y' R D R' U F D' L // Cross (7)
U' F' U' F // F2L 1 (4/11)
Uw2 R' U' R E2 R' U R // F2L 2 (8/19)
F U' F' U' F U F' // F2L 3 (7/26)
y' U L' U L2 F' L' F // F2L 4 (7/33)
y' R U R' U' D R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 U D' // PLL (16/49)

Next: R' B D L' F' B' U' B R' B2 R U2 L' U2 L2 U2 L' F2 B2 U


----------



## Neuro (Dec 17, 2017)

Roux, 38

E' R' U2 B U2 z y
R' U R r U R' U' R' U r' R2 U' r'
U R U2 R' F R' F' R U' R U' R'
U' M' U' M U' M' U' M'

NEXT: L2 U F2 R2 B2 D' F2 D U L2 U R B R U2 R' B F' U' F' U'


----------



## Attila (Dec 17, 2017)

Neuro said:


> NEXT: L2 U F2 R2 B2 D' F2 D U L2 U R B R U2 R' B F' U' F' U'



D' B2 F D' F L
D L F' D2 U2 B R
F2 U' R D U' B'
U R2 D U' F2 D2


Next: D2 B' R B' F L' F U2 F' L B2 F' D B L2 U' F L' B' R2 U L' R B L'


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 17, 2017)

Attila said:


> D2 B' R B' F L' F U2 F' L B2 F' D B L2 U' F L' B' R2 U L' R B L'



F R' F2 R' F' D' L' F2 // (8) Left block + Right square
r2 D R' U2 R D' R2 U' R U' R' U // (12/20) COLL AntiSune
r U' r' // (3/23) EO + Right block
U2 M U2 M U M2 U' // (7/30) Last 6 edges

NEXT: D R2 D L2 R2 D B2 R2 B2 L2 B R2 D2 L' F2 R' B' U2 F' D2 U'
_


----------



## Oatch (Dec 17, 2017)

Attila said:


> Next: D2 B' R B' F L' F U2 F' L B2 F' D B L2 U' F L' B' R2 U L' R B L'



F R F' L' F R' F' L //CMLL (8)
x U' R' r' F //Left Block (4)
U2 M2 U' R U R M U2 R U' r' //Right Block (11)
U2 M' U M U M' U' M' U' M2 U M2 U2 //LSE (13)
36 STM Not-so-linear Roux



Pyjam said:


> NEXT: D R2 D L2 R2 D B2 R2 B2 L2 B R2 D2 L' F2 R' B' U2 F' D2 U'



x2 D B' R' U' R' E R U' R' E' R F //EOLine (+ a cheeky edge 3-cycle) (12)
R U' R' U2 R2 U' R2 L' U L U' L' U R //Right Square + Pseudo Left Square (14)
U L2 // Left Block (2)
U R' U' R U R' U' //Finish Right Block (7)
35 STM Not-so-linear ZZ

Next: D L2 R F2 L' D2 U2 R2 D2 L' U2 D L R' B' D' B' R2 B


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 17, 2017)

Attila said:


> D2 B' R B' F L' F U2 F' L B2 F' D B L2 U' F L' B' R2 U L' R B L'



Better linear Roux: 29 STM

F L' R' F' // (4) Left block
r2 U' R U R r // (6/10) Right square + 4th pair
U R2' F2 R F' R' F2 r2 M' U2 r' // (11/21) Right block + COLL
U2 M2' U M2' U M U2 M2' // (8/29) Last 6 edges


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 17, 2017)

Oatch said:


> D L2 R F2 L' D2 U2 R2 D2 L' U2 D L R' B' D' B' R2 B



F2 R2 L F' R F R // (7) Left
y R' U r U' M U2 // (6/13) EO-line
L R U L D' L' U' r x // (8/21) Corner permutation
U2 R U R2 U2 R // (6/27) Corner orientation
U' R2 U' R2 U R2 U R2 U // (9/36) Solved

NEXT: R D B R' U' D L B2 L U' R2 F2 L2 U' L2 F2 L2 F2 U D
_


----------



## BECubed (Dec 17, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: R D B R' U' D L B2 L U' R2 F2 L2 U' L2 F2 L2 F2 U D
> _



Method Sketch: 60 HTM

x2 // Inspection
U' R2 D2 F' // EO-Line+Flipped Edge
U L U2 L' F U' F' // Pair
U' R' F R F' R U' R' U R U' R' // Pair
L U' L' U2 U R' U R U2' R' U R // Pair
U' L U2 L' B' U' B // Pair
U2 F R' F' R U2 R U2’ R' // CO
U y M' U F' L F M F' L' F U' // LSE

Kinda like a mix of the "major three" methods. It has EO+Flipped Edge, CFOP F2L and Roux LSE. Inefficient right now, improvements will be made however.

NEXT: B D' F U' B2 L2 U2 F L F2 L2 F2 D L2 D2 R2 U L2 D


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Dec 17, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: R D B R' U' D L B2 L U' R2 F2 L2 U' L2 F2 L2 F2 U D



CFOP: 55

D R2 F2 D2 R2 //Cross (5)
U' F' U' F Rw' U' R U M' //F2L 1 (9/14)
L' U' L //F2L 2 (3/17)
U' R U2 R' U' R U R' //F2L 3 (8/25)
U' B' U' B //F2L 4 (4/29)
Rw' U2 R U R' U' R U R' U Rw (11/40)
y2 R2 U' R U' R U R' U R2 U D' R U' R' D (15/55)

Next: L' B F2 R2 F2 D2 L2 U2 R2 F U2 D' B' U2 L' D' L B U B2


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 17, 2017)

TheRubiksCombo said:


> Next: L' B F2 R2 F2 D2 L2 U2 R2 F U2 D' B' U2 L' D' L B U B2



D2 R2 U B2 L2 F' // (6) Left
r S R S' // (4/10) EO-DF
U M U2 r U' R2 U R' // (8/18) Right-DB
y2 R U2 L' U R' U R U' R' U' R U' L U2 R' // (15/33) ZBLL Pi

w/o ZBLL:
D2 R2 U B2 L2 F' // (6) Left
r S R S' // (4/10) EO +DF
U M U2 r U' R2 L' U R' // (9/19) Right +DB
U L U L' U L U2 // (7/26) COLL AntiSune
M2' U M U2 M' U M2' // (7/33) PLL U



BECubed said:


> NEXT: B D' F U' B2 L2 U2 F L F2 L2 F2 D L2 D2 R2 U L2 D



For CFOP experts.


----------



## BECubed (Dec 17, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> For CFOP experts.


Haha, there is like no good cross solution.


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 17, 2017)

What? y L' U Anti-Sune x2 isn't good! 

CFOP : 47 STM

y L' U R U2 R' U' R U' R' x2
U' R' U R2 U R'
U' R' U R
y U2 R U' R'
U' L U2 L'
y R U' R'
F U' R' U R U F' R' U2 R
M2' U' M' U2' M U' M2'

NEXT: D' R2 D B2 L2 D2 B2 R2 U2 F2 L D' U2 F' L R' D2 F' L2 F U
_


----------



## Oatch (Dec 17, 2017)

BECubed said:


> NEXT: B D' F U' B2 L2 U2 F L F2 L2 F2 D L2 D2 R2 U L2 D


Not a CFOP expert, but here's an alternative solution:

y' F U D' L D' F' //Cross (6)
U L U R U R' L2 U' R' U' R //Right Block (11)
U2 L y' L' U' L R U' R' U F' U F //EOF2L (12)
R U R' U R2 D R' U2 R D' R2 U2 //COLL Sune (12)
41 HTM CFOP



Pyjam said:


> NEXT: D' R2 D B2 L2 D2 B2 R2 U2 F2 L D' U2 F' L R' D2 F' L2 F U



x2 L' R' F D' R D2 //EOLine (6)
B2 U2 D L' //Left Square (4)
R' U R U2 R U2 R U R U' R' U R U R' //Right Block (15)
U2 L' U' L U L' //F2L (6)
y M U2 F U2 F' U2 F' r U R' U //ZBLL (11)
42 STM ZZ-a

Next: U D2 F2 L D2 B2 L2 B2 L' F2 L' D2 U F L' R2 U' B F2 D2


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 18, 2017)

I didn't see the new scramble.



Pyjam said:


> D' R2 D B2 L2 D2 B2 R2 U2 F2 L D' U2 F' L R' D2 F' L2 F U



Leor : 38 STM (using non-matching block on the right).

D2 R' L2 D F L2 D x' // (7) Left
R' U r' U' M U M // (7/14) EO-line
U' R U' R2 U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R2 // (10/24) Right
y R U' L' U R' U' L // (7/31) COLL Niklas
y' M2' U' M' U2 M U' M2' // (7/38) U-Perm



Oatch said:


> U D2 F2 L D2 B2 L2 B2 L' F2 L' D2 U F L' R2 U' B F2 D2



M' U R2 F L U' D2 x
R' U r2 U' M U' M R2
U' R U' R' U R U M' U2 r'
// DNF (go to bed)


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 18, 2017)

Oatch said:


> U D2 F2 L D2 B2 L2 B2 L' F2 L' D2 U F L' R2 U' B F2 D2



M' U R2 F L U' D2 x // (7) Left
R' r2 S' U S r' U2 x' // (7/14) EO-line
U' R2 U L' U R U2 M' x' // (8/22) Right square
U' R' U L' U2 // (5/27) All but 3 corners
y x L U R U' L' U R' // (7/34) Solved

NEXT: F2 L2 D' L2 B2 R2 F2 R2 D' R2 D' R F2 L' D2 U' B U F L' U
_


----------



## BECubed (Dec 20, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: F2 L2 D' L2 B2 R2 F2 R2 D' R2 D' R F2 L' D2 U' B U F L' U
> _



2-Step CE: 31 STM

y' L' R U R' U2 L U L' y U F' U F2 R2 F' R2 U' R' // Corners (15)
M' D B' M B U2 S' M U' M2 U2 B' E2 F' E2 B2 // Last Edges (16)
___________________________________________________

NEXT: F' U B2 R2 B2 F2 R2 D2 B2 U R2 U F L U' F L D L U2 B
___________________________________________________

Reconstruction:
2-Step CE: 31 STM

U' R U R' U' R D' F2 R F' U R' F U' R2 // Corners (15)
B R E' S' M2 F2 R' B' D M2 U2 F' R2 F2 E2 B' // Edges (16)

I am currently generating algorithms for the LE (or last edges) This method is mainly just for fun though, and it will NOT be my main method.


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 21, 2017)

BECubed said:


> F' U B2 R2 B2 F2 R2 D2 B2 U R2 U F L U' F L D L U2 B



ZZ : 37 STM

L B R' F l2 D // (6) EO-line
L2 U L2 U L U2 L R U2 L U2 L' // (12/18) Left block
U2 R U2 R U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R // (10/28) Right block
y2 R' F2 r2 U' r' F r' F2 R // (9/37) EZLL L

Leor : 36 STM

R2 U' L' F' L B' M2' U' // (8) Left
R' F' L' U2 R' M' U' M' R2 U' r U2 r // (13/21) Edge Orientation + Corner Permutation + DF-DB + Right square + Coffee
U2 R' U' R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' R' U R' U R U // (15/36) Solved

NEXT: L2 F2 L2 B2 D' F2 D F2 D2 R2 D' F' U F2 R2 B' U' L F R' U
_


----------



## BECubed (Dec 21, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: L2 F2 L2 B2 D' F2 D F2 D2 R2 D' F' U F2 R2 B' U' L F R' U
> _



CFOP: 54 STM

R D R u L' R' F R D' // Cross
U2 L' U L U' L' U L // F2L-1
U2 y L' U2 L U' L' U L // F2L-2
U R U R' f R f' // F2L-3
R U R' U2 R U' R2' F R F' // F2L-3
R2 S2 R' B' U R S2 R' U' B R' U2 // ELL

NEXT: R D F2 B2 R L2 D' F' U2 R2 B2 U2 D2 L2 B2 R' D2 U'


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 21, 2017)

@BECubed
Next is missing.


----------



## BECubed (Dec 22, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> @BECubed
> Next is missing.


Thanks! Just added it in.


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 22, 2017)

BECubed said:


> R D F2 B2 R L2 D' F' U2 R2 B2 U2 D2 L2 B2 R' D2 U'



Leor : 39 STM

B2 u2 U' B M2' U' x // (6) Left
U2 r U r U' R U r // (8/14) EO-line
U2 R2 U2 R U2 R2 U R U R U R' // (12/26) Right
y2 R U R2' D R2 D' R2' U' R2 D R2' D' R // (13/19) Anti-Niklas (speed version)

With an insertion:

B2 u2 U' B M2' U' x // (6) Left
U2 r U r U' R U r // (8/14) EO-line
U2 R2 U2 R U2 R2 U R
y U2 R U' L2 U R' U' L2 // Corner permutation
y' R U R' // (33)

NEXT: F' R2 B' L2 F' L2 U2 F R2 D2 F2 R F D2 U B' R' F2 U2 B U
_


----------



## Neuro (Dec 23, 2017)

Roux, 38 STM

y' R2' F U' r D R2' B'//FB
R U2 R2 U R' U' r' U' R r U r'//SB
R U' L' U R' U' L//CMLL
U2 M' U' M U' M' U2 M U' M2 U2 M2//LSE

Potential new method, 38 as well

z2 y' F L' D2 B//FS
U2 M2 F' U r' d R U2 R' U2 R U R' y//F2L
R' U L U' R U l'//CxLL
y M U' M U2 M' U' M' d M U2 M' U' M2 U2//L7E

HARCS gives 32 using same method

z2 y' F L' D2 B
r U2 R' F' R' F' M2 F'
U' R U2 R' U' R U' R'
M U M U R2 U M' U' R2 M' U' M'

NEXT: B2 D' L2 U2 R2 D F2 D' B2 R' F' D U' L2 F' D2 F' L R'


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 24, 2017)

Neuro said:


> B2 D' L2 U2 R2 D F2 D' B2 R' F' D U' L2 F' D2 F' L R'



R F U B U2 R D // (7) Left
R2' F' r2 F' l' U r' // (7/14) EO + DB
U' R' U2 r2 U R U' M2' // (8/22) Right square + DF
U' R' U2 R U // (5/27) Right block
R2' U' R U' R' U' L U' R U L' U // (12/39) COLL H

NEXT: F' U2 F' D2 B U2 R2 F' L2 F L2 R' B2 U' B2 D2 U' B' R F'

Too easy!

y' L' F2 R2 U2 y' r U' x // (6) Left
R U2 M U' r U R' // (7/13) EO + DB + Right square
U' M' U2 r' U' R U2 R' U2 R // (10/23) DF + Right block
y2 F' U' r' F2 r U F R U' R' // (10/33) EZLL T

NEXT: L2 R2 F2 U' B2 U L2 R2 U' B2 D R U2 B D2 L B D' L' B2 D
_


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 26, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> L2 R2 F2 U' B2 U L2 R2 U' B2 D R U2 B D2 L B D' L' B2 D



B' R2 F L' D R' r' F U2 r' // (10) 3x2x2 block
U r R U R' U' M // (7/17) EO
R U R U2 R2 U2 R2 // (7/24) Right
U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R' // (8/32) Last layer

There's a nice ZZ start:

zz R D R B' D L D // (7) EO-line
U R' U' R2 U2 L U2 R // (8/15) Right
L' U2 L2 U L' // (5/20) Left

NEXT: U F2 L2 U2 F2 D L2 R2 D2 L2 F2 L' F2 D R' U' B U B' F' R
_


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 30, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> U F2 L2 U2 F2 D L2 R2 D2 L2 F2 L' F2 D R' U' B U B' F' R



U R2 U' L' R' U' y' x' // (6) Left
S' U S // (3/9) EO
U' r2 U2 R' U' R' // (6/15) Right square
U' M2' U' M2' // (4/19) Line
U2 R' U R U' R' U' R // (8/27) Right
y2 F R U R' F R' F' R2 U' R' F' // (11/38) COLL L

Weird solution, where an AntiSune is fully merged/cancelled:

U R2 U' L' R' U' y' x' // (6) Left
U' r' U' r' U r' // (6/12) Right square
U2 M' U2 r' U' r // (6/18) Right block + EO
U' r' U2 r // (4/22) DB edge + AntiSune (merged & cancelled)
U F2 R' U R d R2 U' R2 U' R2 U' // (12/34) Y-Perm (cancelled)

NEXT: B2 U2 D F D2 R' D2 L2 U' F2 D2 F' L2 B U2 B' D2 F R2 U2
_


----------



## BECubed (Dec 30, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: B2 U2 D F D2 R' D2 L2 U' F2 D2 F' L2 B U2 B' D2 F R2 U2
> _



CFOP with Zeroing: 41 STM

L B2 D // Cross (3)
R U' R2' U R // F2L-1 (5)
R2 U' R' U2 F U' F' // F2L-2 (7)
U' L U L' U2 L U' L' // F2L-3 (7)
U' R U2 R' U' R U R2' F R U R' U' F' U R // FL2-4+OLL (15)
U' M2 U2 M2 //ZEROING (4)

* Different Solution then the first time, I mistyped but now it's fine.

NEXT: F B2 U2 F2 L2 F2 L2 U' F2 D U2 F' R2 U2 B L' R' F L2 F'


----------



## Oatch (Dec 30, 2017)

BECubed said:


> CFOP with Zeroing: 37 STM
> 
> L B2 D // Cross (3)
> R U' R2' U R // F2L-1 (5)
> ...



Your solution doesn't seem to work. See attached alg.cubing link.



BECubed said:


> NEXT: F B2 U2 F2 L2 F2 L2 U' F2 D U2 F' R2 U2 B L' R' F L2 F'



Edges:
[S, R' B2 R]
[S, L F' L']
[B E B', D']
[M2, U' L2 U]
[M F M', B]
[F':[b' D' b, U']] //3 Edges + 1 corner
[x' z':R2 U' R2 D B2 L2 U L2 D' B2 U] //Parity Fix, finish edges
Corners:
[F', U' B2 U]
[D, B' U' B]
[D B' R2 B D', L2] //2 corner twist

89 STM. Rate my comms.

Next: F' R D2 B2 R2 D L2 B' U' F R2 U2 F' L2 F U2 F' D2 F2


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 30, 2017)

Oatch said:


> F' R D2 B2 R2 D L2 B' U' F R2 U2 F' L2 F U2 F' D2 F2



y2 U2 L2 D' M' U // (5) Left
L R U r2 U' R' U' M // (8/13) EO-line
U2 R2 U' R U2 R U R U' R' // (10/23) Right + CO
M2 U M U2 M' U M2 // (7/30) U-Perm
U2 R2 // (2/32) Solved

Leor : 34 STM

y2 U2 L2 D' M' U // (5) Left
L R2 U r2 U' R U' M // (8/13) EO-line
U' R2 U R' U R' U2 R' U R U' R' U R // (14/27) Right
y' R U2 R' U' R U' R' // (7/34) Anti-Sune

NEXT: R2 D L2 U2 B2 F2 U' B2 D' F2 U2 F U2 L' B R' U' L B R2 F
_


----------



## Oatch (Dec 31, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> R2 D L2 U2 B2 F2 U' B2 D' F2 U2 F U2 L' B R' U' L B R2 F



x2 U L U R F D' R D' //EOLine (8)
U R U R' U2 R' U2 R' //Right Square (8)
U L U L' U L2 U2 R' U' R U L //Multislotting Magic! (12)
U' F2 R' U' R2 F2 D' F2 D R' F2 R' U R //L4C (13)
42 HTM Regular Ordinary ZZ

Next: L B R2 D F R2 D2 B R F L2 F R2 U2 B D2 F B2 R2 F2


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 31, 2017)

That L4C! Lol.
(y2) R U R' U R' U' R2 U' R2 U' L U' R U L'



Oatch said:


> L B R2 D F R2 D2 B R F L2 F R2 U2 B D2 F B2 R2 F2



z2 B F L2 R U F x2 F2 // (7) Left
R' U2 R2 U r2 U' R' // (7/14) Right
M2' U M2' // (3/17) Middle
F' r U R' U' r' F // (7/24) COLL L
R2 U2' R' U' R U' R' U2 // (8/32) Anti-Sune

NEXT: U R U' F L' B2 R U2 D' F' B2 D' R2 F2 D' F2 U' R2 U F2 B2
_


----------



## Oatch (Dec 31, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> (y2) R U R' U R' U' R2 U' R2 U' L U' R U L'


Thanks for this, I probably ought to not learn my ZZLL's from an old list so I won't have to eventually replace them.



Pyjam said:


> NEXT: U R U' F L' B2 R U2 D' F' B2 D' R2 F2 D' F2 U' R2 U F2 B2


x2 D B L U R F' R' D //EOLine (8)
R' U2 R' U R2 U' R' //Right Square (7)
U2 L' U L U' L' U L2 U' L' U L U L' //Left Block (14)
U' R' U' R //F2L (4)
y' R U2 R U R2 U R' U' R U R' U2 R' U R' U //2GLL (16)
49 HTM ZZ

Next: R' U F2 L2 U B2 L2 F2 L2 U' R2 U B F L B2 U L F2 L' D2


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 31, 2017)

Oatch said:


> R' U F2 L2 U B2 L2 F2 L2 U' R2 U B F L B2 U L F2 L' D2



R U2 B' D L F U' L' U2 L' // (10) Left block
S' U' S R' r2 U r2 // (7/17) 3x2x2 block + Edge orientation + Corner orientation + Corner permutation
U M2' U' M2' U R U M2' U' M2' R' U2 R2 U' // (14/31) Solved

NEXT: B2 U' L2 B2 D' F2 D2 U B2 U L' F L2 D B U2 L' B F U' R2
_


----------



## Hazel (Dec 31, 2017)

x2 L' U R' L2 U2 R2 d' R U' R' U' B2 y' U' F' L2 U' L2 U L F' U F L U' L' U L U' L' U R U' R' // M-CELL (horrible I know)
U M' U' M U M' U' M // EODF
U2 y' R' U' R U R' U R U' R' U R // CLS
U2 x' R2 U2 R D R' U2 R D' R x // Ab Perm

next: D2 F2 L D F2 D2 B' U R U2 F2 R2 U2 F L2 U2 L2 B L2 F'


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 31, 2017)

Aerma said:


> D2 F2 L D F2 D2 B' U R U2 F2 R2 U2 F L2 U2 L2 B L2 F'



ZZ : 35 STM

z2 F U' L2 B' R L2 D // (7) EO-line
R' L' U L U L2 R2 U L2 // (9/16) Left
U R' U' R2 D' M' U2 M D // (9/25) Right
U2 R' F' M U' M' F M U r // (10/35) ZBLL(*)

(*) For speed: R' F' R r' U' r R' F R r' U r 

NEXT: F' D2 L2 R2 B' D2 F' D2 B2 L2 F U' R2 B D L U L' R' D' U
_


----------



## Dancing Jules (Jan 1, 2018)

y // inspection
L' D' F D2 R' D // yellow cross
y U' L' U L R U R' // 1st pair
U L U' L2 U' L2 U' L' y U R' U' R // 2nd and 3rd pair
U2 y L' U L U y' R U' R' // 4th pair
F U R U' R' F' U R U R' U R U2 R' // 2-look OLL
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U' // T-perm

I wouldn't see the cancellation between 2nd and 3rd pair in a speedsolve. And the 4th pair is awful (2 rotations, beginner's method). I'd hoped that in solving other pairs I'd break it up. probably could have done keyhole, but I didn't think of that. 

Next: B2 U R2 D2 U R2 F2 L2 R2 F2 U2 L F2 D R2 U B' L' R2 U2 L2


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 1, 2018)

Dancing Jules said:


> B2 U R2 D2 U R2 F2 L2 R2 F2 U2 L F2 D R2 U B' L' R2 U2 L2



ZZ : 39 HTM

z2 U2 R F D R2 D // (6) EO-line
U2 R' L U L R' U2 L2 U2 R U2 L // (12/18) Left
U' R2 U2 R2 U' R U R3 // (8/26) Right -1 pair
F U' R' U R U2 F' R' F U' F' R U2 // (13/39) 5-sided N-Perm

Leor : 35 STM

y2 x F R' D R' F D U2 R2 D' // (9) Left + 1 pair
r' U R U2 R' r' U R' U M // (10/19) EO + DB + Right square
y' U' R2 U R2 U' R2 U' R2 // (8/27) DF + Right block
L U' R' U L' U' R U' // (8/35) Niklas

NEXT: D2 B R2 U2 F R2 B2 D2 B' L2 F' D' B D2 R' B' F2 D L2 R2 F'
_


----------



## joshsailscga (Jan 2, 2018)

Dancing Jules said:


> y // inspection
> L' D' F D2 R' D // yellow cross
> y U' L' U L R U R' // 1st pair
> U L U' L2 U' L2 U' L' y U R' U' R // 2nd and 3rd pair
> ...



2-gen 4th pair: U' R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U R' 
More moves but I think it's faster because of no rotation. There's probably a better way but that's what I do.


----------



## Dancing Jules (Jan 2, 2018)

joshsailscga said:


> 2-gen 4th pair: U' R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U R'
> More moves but I think it's faster because of no rotation. There's probably a better way but that's what I do.


Thanks, that makes a lot of sense, actually.


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 2, 2018)

Dancing Jules said:


> y // inspection
> L' D' F D2 R' D // yellow cross...
> 
> I wouldn't see the cancellation between 2nd and 3rd pair in a speedsolve. And the 4th pair is awful (2 rotations, beginner's method). I'd hoped that in solving other pairs I'd break it up. probably could have done keyhole, but I didn't think of that.



There are a lot of unoriented edges on U. You should try to reorient some.
Using ZZ :

y // inspection
F D R2 U' F R D // (7) EO-line
U2 R' U L2 U' R L' U L // (9/16) Slot 1 + Slot 2
U2 R2 U2 R2 U R2 // (6/22) Slot 3
U R' U R U R' U2 R // (8/30) Slot 4
U L' U L U2 L' R' U L U' R // (11/41) COLL T


----------



## BECubed (Jan 2, 2018)

Oatch said:


> Your solution doesn't seem to work. See attached alg.cubing link.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm, I probably mistyped. I'll go over the solution and try to fix whatever I missed later.


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 2, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> D2 B R2 U2 F R2 B2 D2 B' L2 F' D' B D2 R' B' F2 D L2 R2 F'



Leor : 40 STM

y L R2' F R2 y r2' B' L D // (8) Left
x U r U r' U r U' R U' r2 // (10/18) EO-line + Right square
U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R // (10/28) Last pair + OLL
y R' d' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2' // (12/40) PLL G

NEXT: D2 L2 U L2 R2 B2 R2 D L2 U R' D' L2 D' B' D F U' B R D'
_


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 5, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> D2 L2 U L2 R2 B2 R2 D L2 U R' D' L2 D' B' D F U' B R D'



Leor Tripod : 36 STM

x2 F D' L2 B F' D' L' // (7) Left
U M U' M U' R U' M2' // (8/15) EO-line
U2 R U R2 U' // (5/20) Right square + Top square
R' U R U2' L' R' U R U' // (9/29) COLL T (22LL)
L2 D' L' U2 L D L' // (7/36) L3C

NEXT: B2 D2 B2 U' B2 L2 F2 U2 B2 U2 L2 F' D U' F D' R B F R' B
_


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 8, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> B2 D2 B2 U' B2 L2 F2 U2 B2 U2 L2 F' D U' F D' R B F R' B



ZZ : 41 STM

R B b2 L2 U' F' // (6) EO-line
L U R2 U R U R' U R U' R' U' L2 // (13/19) Left
U2 R U' R U' R U R U R // (10/29) Right
U R U' R2' D' r U2 r' D R2 U R' // (12/41) COLL T

ZBRoux : 38 STM

L U2 L F' B' l2 F // (7) Left
U M2' U r2 M' U' r' U2 R U R U r // (13/20) Right
U' M' U2 M2' // (4/24) EO-Stripe
y' R' U2' R U' L U2 R' U' R U R' U M // (13/37) ZBLL

NEXT: B R2 F D2 B L2 U2 B' R2 U2 R' U F' D' F L2 D' B' F2 R' B'

Leor : 36 STM

z2 R D2 F R' r' F U2 R2 B' // (9) Left
R2 U' M2' U2 R U' r' U2 // (8/17) EO + DB edge + Right square
R' U M' U2 r' U' R U2 R' // (9/26) DF edge +Right block
y' F' U' r' F2 r U F R U' R' // (10/36) Simple ZBLL

NEXT: B2 U B2 D' F B' D' R' U' F2 D2 R' B2 D2 B2 L2 D2 R' B2 R'
_


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 12, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> B2 U B2 D' F B' D' R' U' F2 D2 R' B2 D2 B2 L2 D2 R' B2 R'



D B U' F // (4) EO
U2 L' D L // (4/8) Left square
D' M2' D L' // (4/12) DF + DB
R' U2 R2 U' R U' R' U' R' U R // (11/23) Right block
U L' // (2/25) Left block
R' U2 R U R' U R // (7/32) Anti-Sune
M2' U M U2 M' U M2' U // (8/40) PLL U

Leor : 40 STM

D2 R' E M' U' b // (6) Left
U R' U r U M2' U' r2 // (8/14) EO-line
R' U' R2 U R' U2 R U' R2 U' R' // (11/25) Right
R' U2 R U R' U R U' // (8/33) Anti-Sune
M2' U M U2 M' U M2' // (7/40) PLL U

NEXT: F2 U' F2 R' U' F U' R' D R2 D2 L' F2 L F2 B2 L2 F2 L' D2
—


----------



## Sue Doenim (Jan 13, 2018)

y2 
B2 D' R U2 F U' r' F// First block
x' L' u' R D' L' D2 L'//Cross
y' U L' R D' B D//EOLine
U2 R2 U'//2x2x2 block
x' F R L2 F' L'//Cross
// PLL skip!
x y z2 x' x x2 z2 y2 z x y z x y L2 M2 R2//Cross
y' R U3 z' y2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2// F2L 1
x2 y7 D' B' D B D' B' D B D' B' D B//Triple sexy corner insert
x' y y y y// Find pairs
y L F' L' F F R U R' U' F' U z2 y R F' R' F y' z2 y' R' F R F' F R' F' R L' U L2 F' L' F U2 R U2 R'U R U R' R' F R F'//Insert pair (edge control)
y' U' U R U' R' x2 y D' R' D R x2//LBL edge insert
U' M2 U M2 F R U R' U' F' U2 M' U2 M U M U2 M'// roux hax, force FRURUF OLL
y2 R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R//Oops, wrong G perm
L2 R2 D R L' F2 L R' D2 R L' F2 R L' U' R' L F2 R2 L2 B2 R' L //FMC style U perm for efficiency 
U D2 R2 L2 F2 B2// AUF
M2 E2 S2// Zeroing
Next: L2 B' D2 R2 B2 D2 F R2 B L2 D2 R' U' B' R' D' F U2 B L2 U'


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 13, 2018)

Sue Doenim said:


> L2 B' D2 R2 B2 D2 F R2 B L2 D2 R' U' B' R' D' F U2 B L2 U'



ZZ : 35 HTM

zz U' F D' B L2 D' // (6) EO-line
R U L2 // (3/9) Left square
R' U R2 L' U L U2 L' U L // (10/19) Left block
R U R' U R U' // (6/25) Two right pairs
R' U' R2 U R U' R' U2 R U // (10/35) Right block + Last layer

NEXT: B2 R2 B L2 D2 R2 U2 B' L2 B' R2 U F' R D' F2 D2 F' U2 L' B'
_


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 16, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> B2 R2 B L2 D2 R2 U2 B' L2 B' R2 U F' R D' F2 D2 F' U2 L' B'



z2 B D' F' L2 B' D' F D' R' F D' L2 // (12) 3x2x2 block
f R U R' U' f' // (6/18) Edge orientation
R' U' L' U R U' L // (7/25) Corner permutation
R U2 R' U R U2 R' U R' U R // (11/36) Solved

NEXT: B' L2 U2 F' U2 F2 D2 B' L' U' B' F' L' U' F R2 U' R'
_


----------



## BECubed (Jan 16, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: B' L2 U2 F' U2 F2 D2 B' L' U' B' F' L' U' F R2 U' R'
> _



Attempting Roux: 53 STM

y' U' R' U' F' U R2 D2 R U' R' U' L U' L' // FB (Might have misstyped) (14)
M2 R U' R U r U r' // First Square (8)
U' M2 U' R' U2 R U R' U' R // SB (10)
U' R2' F U' F U F2 R2 U' R' F R U // CMLL (13)
M U M' U2 M U2 M' U' // LSE (8)

Next: U' L2 B2 R2 B2 D2 U L2 D2 F2 L D2 L D2 B R' F L' B' F


----------



## dnguyen2204 (Jan 17, 2018)

CROSS (YELLOW): L' D U F' B L D' (7/7)
F2L1 (B/O): R' U R U2 y' L' U' L (7/14)
F2L2 (O/G): U R U R' U2 R' U2 R y' U' R' U R (12/26)
F2L3(B/R): L' U L U L' U L y' U' R U R' (11/37)
F2l4(R/G): U2 L' U' L U y' R U R' (8/45)
OLL edges: U f R U R' U' f' (7/52)
OLL corners: U F' r U R' U' r' F R (9/61)
PLL: U2 R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U (15/76)

= 76 moves OBTM (pretty bad)

New: B U' F' U R2 U R2 D2 R' B U2 D2 R2 D2 B' R2 D2 F B U2


----------



## Elo13 (Jan 17, 2018)

dnguyen2204 said:


> New: B U' F' U R2 U R2 D2 R' B U2 D2 R2 D2 B' R2 D2 F B U2



36 STM B3/42

y' // inspection
D' U2 R D F U' F r' F // fb 9/9
r2 U' R' r' U R U2 R2 // square 8/17
r' U' R U' R' U2 R // btr 7/24
U' M' U' R' U' M' U2 M U' x U2 M2 U2 // l7e 12/36

Next: F2 L D F D2 B R' U F B2 U B2 L2 D2 B2 U R2 F2 L2


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 17, 2018)

Elo13 said:


> F2 L D F D2 B R' U F B2 U B2 L2 D2 B2 U R2 F2 L2



F' D F2 B U2 R2 U L // (8) Left
D' M' U' M D M2' U' M2' // (8/16) EO-line
U R2 U' R2 U2 R' U R // (8/24) Right -1 edge
F' R U R' U' R' F R // (8/32) Edge insertion
U R2' D' r U2 r' D R U2 R // (10/42) ZBLL

NEXT: D' U' F2 U' B2 F2 D' U2 B2 L2 R2 B' D' L' F2 L' B2 D2 B2 U2
_


----------



## Sue Doenim (Jan 17, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: D' U' F2 U' B2 F2 D' U2 B2 L2 R2 B' D' L' F2 L' B2 D2 B2 U2


HF/2GR hybrid
z' x
U Fw' Rw2 U Rw' F' R' F2 M // Hexagon
F' U2 F//CP
E R2 E2 R2 Uw Rw U2 Rw' E' Rw U Rw'//E slice 
R U R' U2 R U2 R' U2 R U R'//L5C
L U' L' U M2 U' L U L' M2 E2//L5E


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 17, 2018)

Sue Doenim said:


> U Fw' Rw2 U Rw' F' R' F2 M // Hexagon



I don't understand why you call it an "Hexagon".
Interesting solve anyway.



Sue Doenim said:


> L U' L' U M2 U' L U L' M2 E2//L5E



You might be interested by this:


Spoiler: L5E-DF-DB


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 17, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> D' U' F2 U' B2 F2 D' U2 B2 L2 R2 B' D' L' F2 L' B2 D2 B2 U2



Leor Tripod : 41 STM

U' R2 U2 F2 D' R B R' B' u2 x' // (10) Left
U' M' U R U M2' // (6/16) EO-line
R' U R U' R' U2 R' // (7/23) Right square + Top square
U R2' U2' R D R' U2' R D' R // (10/33) 3 corner permutation
L' D2 L U2 L' D2 L U' // (8/41) 3 corner permutation

NEXT: U2 B L2 F' D2 L2 U2 B2 R2 B F L' U L B D' R U' L' D' F
_


----------



## Sue Doenim (Jan 18, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> I don't understand why you call it an "Hexagon".
> Interesting solve anyway.
> 
> 
> ...


It's from Hexagonal Francisco, which is an improvement of Triangular Francisco, which is weird. Thanks for the L5E stuff, I've never really seen a nice list like that. I'll do another solve. 


Pyjam said:


> NEXT: U2 B L2 F' D2 L2 U2 B2 R2 B F L' U L B D' R U' L' D' F


x' y2
F R' F' E R Fw U2 Rw' U Rw// Hexagon
F R' F' R//CP
Uw2 Rw U Rw' Uw' Rw U Rw' Uw' U' Rw U' M U' R' Uw' Rw U' Rw'//E slice 
U' R U' R U2 R' U' R U' R2//Realise that I didn't do CP correctly
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R'//Just kidding I did do CP correctly
M' U' M' U M U2 M' U M2 Uw2 U //L5E
So, yeah, this solve wasn't as great.


----------



## SeanCubing (Jan 18, 2018)

cardsNcubes said:


> I use ZZ as my main method....
> 
> EOLine: L2 B' U F R F' L D L' D
> Left Block: U' L' U' L'
> ...






Edam said:


> Scramble: F2 L2 B' D' U' L2 U L F2 R' D L' R U B2 D F L' R2 D2 B R U2 F2 U2
> 
> Fridrich
> 
> ...





HASH-CUBE said:


> Hi all, i decided to make this game so we can all learn and have fun...
> 
> so here it is:
> i start by giving you a scramble, and then show the way of solving it using the method i use, then i post a new scramble ... the next member take it and make a solve for it using the method he use, then he post a scramble for the next member to solve it, and so on.
> ...


Inspection:z2x’
Xcross’R2UR’F2UL’BL
2nd pair:URU’R2UR
3rd pair:U2RU’R’U2y’L’U’L
4rth pair:yU’RU’R’URU’R’
Oll:U2FURU2R’u’RU2R’U’F’
Pll:UFRU’R’U’RUr’F’RUR’U’R’FRF’U2


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 18, 2018)

Please, do not forget to provide a new scramble.

SCRAMBLE = L' U2 L2 B2 D2 R U2 R B2 L B2 D' L' B' L' F D2 R2 D' F2 R2

Leor : 43 STM

y2 L F2 M2' U2 B D' // (6) Left
U r U' r M' U R U r' U R2 U r2 // (13/19) EOline
R U2 R' U' R' U R // (7/26) Right square + Top square
d' (R U' R' U)2 // (9/35) Forming last pair
R2 D R' U' R D' R2' U' // (8/43) Winter variation, PLL skip

NEXT: F U B R' L' F2 R2 D' B2 U' B R2 D2 F' L2 B R2 L2 B L2 F'
_


----------



## dnguyen2204 (Jan 19, 2018)

White cross: x2 D U2 R D2 B' R D (7/7)
B/R PAIR: U2 F' U2 F U' F' U F (8/15)
O/B PAIR: U F U' F' (4/19)
G/O PAIR: L U L' U L U L' U L' U' L (11/30)
R/G PAIR: R' U' R U' R' U' R U' R' U R (11/41)
OLL: y f R U R' U' f' (6/47)
R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' (9/56)
PLL: y2 R' F R' B2 R F' R' B2 R2 (9/65)
M' U M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 (10/75)


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 19, 2018)

> F U B R' L' F2 R2 D' B2 U' B R2 D2 F' L2 B R2 L2 B L2 F'



L2 D2 S2 U' R F' // (6) Left
r' U' r' U R' U2 R' U r2 // (9/15) EOline
U2 L' U R' U' L U2 R' // (8/23) Right
U' R U2 R F2 R2 U' R U' R' U R2 F2 R2 // (14/37) ZBLL

NEXT: U L2 B2 F2 D2 R2 B2 F2 D' F2 U' L' D' R U F' L2 R' U2 F U2
_


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 19, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> U L2 B2 F2 D2 R2 B2 F2 D' F2 U' L' D' R U F' L2 R' U2 F U2



Leor Tripod : 42 STM

(y2 x') U L D' r2 U2 R' F // (7) Left
r' U M U' M' U2 r2 // (7/14) EOline
U2 R // (2/16) Right square
U' R U R' // (4/20) Top square
U' R U' R' // (4/24) FR edge
U' D' r U2 r' D R U2 R U R2' // (11/35) Swaps 2 "bad" edges on top and rotates the DFR corner
L' U R U' L U R' // (7/42) L3C (Niklas)

NEXT: D2 B2 L2 U2 L B2 U2 B2 L2 B2 R2 F D' L R' D U2 B U' F U2
_


----------



## Oatch (Jan 22, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: D2 B2 L2 U2 L B2 U2 B2 L2 B2 R2 F D' L R' D U2 B U' F U2



z2 D2 R F D L' D' //EOLine (6)
U2 L2 U L' U L2 U L //Left Block (8/14)
R U' L' U R' U L2 U L2 U L U' L U' L' //Random moves?! (15/29)
U R' U2' R U2 R' U' R U2 R U' R' U // Right Block (13/42)
42 HTM Totally Regular Ordinary ZZ



Spoiler



z2 D2 R F D L' D' //EOLine (6)
U2 L2 U L' U L2 U L //Left Block (8/14)
Switch to inverse scramble:
(U' R U R' U2 R' U R U2 R' U2 R U2) //Right Block (13/27)
Switch to normal scramble:
R U' L' U R' U L2 U L2 U L U' L U' L' U' //ZBLL (16/43)

Note: the last U' of the ZBLL cancels into the U2 of the right block.


Next: B2 R2 B2 U F2 D F2 R2 B2 L2 D2 R' B L2 U2 R' F2 U' R2 F L'


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 22, 2018)

Oatch said:


> B2 R2 B2 U F2 D F2 R2 B2 L2 D2 R' B L2 U2 R' F2 U' R2 F L'



Leor : 46 STM

y2 E2 U' R2 U2 L' F // (6) Left
U M U R' U' // (5/11) Right square
R' U2 M' // (3/14) DB edge
U R' U r U2' r' U2 r U' M // (10/24) EO + DF edge
U' R' U2 R U2 R' // (6/30) Right block / 2 pairs on top
U' R' U2 R F U' R' U R U R' U R U' F' U' // (16/46) EZLL U

NEXT: B2 L2 B D2 L2 F2 R2 B' D2 F D2 L' B' U2 R2 D F' U2 F U B'
_


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 23, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> B2 L2 B D2 L2 F2 R2 B' D2 F D2 L' B' U2 R2 D F' U2 F U B'



That was easy. 

Leor : 36 STM

x2 F' U' F' D2 B' D' // (6) Left
r' U' r2 U' R U' r' // (7/13) EOline
R U R' U' R2 U' R // (7/20) Pseudo Right
U2 R2 U2 R2 // (4/24) Right
U2 r U2' r2' F R F' R' r2 U2' r' U // (12/36) EZLL L

NEXT: L2 D U F2 L2 D' R2 D' B2 D B2 R' D R' D B F' L U2 F U
_


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 26, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> L2 D U F2 L2 D' R2 D' B2 D B2 R' D R' D B F' L U2 F U



F' L' F U' B // EO 1st axys
R2 D' R D' R' // EO 2nd axys + some CO
U R2 L D' R2 D // Square on D
U' L' D2 L U2 L' D2 // Square on U
U L E2 R U R' D2 // 3x2x2 block on L
R U R2 U2 // (34) Solved

NEXT: U' F' D L' U' R' U' B' U2 L F' D2 L2 D2 B L2 D2 B' D2 F' B2
_


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 29, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> U' F' D L' U' R' U' B' U2 L F' D2 L2 D2 B L2 D2 B' D2 F' B2



B R2 F2 D2 r2 D' // (6) Left square
M2' B2' // (2/8) EO
R U' B // (3/11) Left block
U2 R2 U' r2 // (4/15) Middle block
R U' R2 U' R U2 R D' R // (9/24) Not bad 
U' R' D R U' R U' R' U2 // (9/33) Solved

NEXT: R2 B' R2 D2 F' U2 B R2 F' D2 L2 D' R2 U2 B' U R B' D2 L' F2
_


----------



## Sue Doenim (Jan 29, 2018)

y L B' Rw' U Rw2 U2 Rw' F//FB
R' U Rw U R U R U2 Rw' U' R2 M' U' M2 U2 Rw' U' R//SB
Rw' U Rw U2 R2 F R F' R//CMLL
U M' U M U' M' U M U2 M' U2 M U' M2 U M U2 M U2 M2//L6E
That was lame and bad.
Next: L U F2 B' D R' F' D B R D F2 U2 L2 U L2 F2 R2 D L2


----------



## Neuro (Jan 29, 2018)

Took too long but I did an example solve with each of the "Big 4" on Pyjam's scramble (using preferred variations)

Roux, 34 (EOLR but UFUB was easy)

U' F L' R2 U R' y//FB
U M2 U R' U2 R' r2 U R2//SB
U2 F R' F' R U2 R U2 R'//CMLL
M' U' M U' M' U M2 U2 M' U//LSE

ZZ, 41 (COLL/EPLL)

x2 y R U2 F U' R2 U' R' B D//EOLine
U R2 U R' U2 R2 L U2 L' U L' U' R2 U2 R2 U R2 U R//F2L
U2 R' U R2 D r' U2 r D' R2 U' R//COLL
U2//EPLL skip

Petrus, 43 (COLL/EPLL)

D' L2 D F L'//2x2x2
y U F R2 U' F U2 F2//2x2x3
y R U' R' y'//EO
U R U' R U R' U2 R//F2L
R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R'//COLL
U' M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 U'//EPLL

CFOP, 43 (OLL/PLL) This was pretty insane, the PLL killed it though

D' L2 D F r' R' U R U R' y' R U2 R//Double X Cross
U2 R U2 L U L' U2 R'//F2L
U r' U' R U' R' U2 r//OLL
U2 R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2 y R U' R' U//PLL

Actually, if we want to go above and beyond in a CFOP approach, you can do F2L-1 in 17 moves

D' L2 D F r' R' U R U R' y R U' R' y2 U R U R//F2L-1

Now for Sue's scramble, sorry guys

Roux, 39

y' M' U2 u M u' U' F'//FB (7)
R U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U R r//SB (10)
U' F R' F' R U2 R U2 R'//CMLL (9)
M' U M U2 M' U2 M' U M' U2 M' U2 M2//LSE (13)

NEXT: B2 D R2 U B2 L2 B2 L2 F2 U R2 B' R D U' R U' L2 B L F2


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 29, 2018)

Nice contribution!



Sue Doenim said:


> L U F2 B' D R' F' D B R D F2 U2 L2 U L2 F2 R2 D L2



ZZ : 37 HTM

z2 D R' F U' B' F2 // (6) EOL
R U L2 U L' // (5/11) Left square
R2 U' R L' U2 R U R U' // (9/20) Right square + 2 pairs
R U2 L // (3/23) Left block
R' U' R2 D R' // (5/28) Flip...
U R D' R' U2 // (5/33) Flop...
R' U R U' // (4/37) Hop la!

The Too Many Blocks Method :

z2 F' R' B' D2 L2 D U2 L' B' L' U L // (12) Many blocks
R' U R D' F' U2 F R U R' D // (11/23) EO + Too many blocks
R' U R U2 // (4/27) This adds 2 more pairs to the blocks
R' U' R U R' U2 L U' R U L' // (11/38) There's a hidden J-Perm here
U' M U2 M' U' // (5/43) It's solved!



Neuro said:


> B2 D R2 U B2 L2 B2 L2 F2 U R2 B' R D U' R U' L2 B L F2



y2 B' U F2 L U2 R2 D2' // (7) Left
F' L' M U' r U R2 U' M2' // (9/16) EO-Middle
U2 R U R2 U2 R' U R U R' U' R' U R // (14/30) Right
L' U' L U' L' U2 L U // (8/38) Sune. Solved

NEXT: F2 D B2 R2 U R2 F2 D' L2 R2 D L B D F2 L D B D2 F L
_


----------



## dnguyen2204 (Jan 30, 2018)

Cross: x2 B L D M2 U2 M2 (6/6)

F2L: R' U' R U2 L U L (6/12)
(L R' = M x)
R' U2 R2 U R' (5/17)
(R' R' = R2)
R' U2 R U L' U' L U' L' U L (11/28)
(L R' = M x)
R' U' R (3/31)
(R R = R2)
R U R' U' R' F R F' (8/39)
y R' F R' B2 R F' R' B2 R2 (9/48)
U y2 R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 (12/60)

= 56 STM


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 30, 2018)

There's no next. I use my scramble.



Pyjam said:


> F2 D B2 R2 U R2 F2 D' L2 R2 D L B D F2 L D B D2 F L



F U' R L F2 E' y // (6) Left
R2' F' R2 F' L' U r' U2 r' // (9/15) EO-Middle
U R U R' U R2 U' R' U' R' U' R // (12/27) Right
U' F R F' r U R' U' r' // (9/36) COLL T

NEXT: L2 F2 R2 D F2 U2 L2 U' L2 D' L U' B' L' D' L R F' U2 R
_


----------



## Neuro (Feb 2, 2018)

OwO 36 move OH Solve w/ Roux! @GuRoux how fast can you execute it?

y L' U2 y D l' U l' U //FB
x' z' U' L u' L U' u' L' u z //SB
U l U' l' U2 L2' F' L' F L'//CMLL
M U2 M' U M2 U M U2 M' U2 M2//LSE

NEXT: U' F2 R2 F2 R2 F2 D' R2 B2 D' U2 F' L' F' R2 U F R2 B' U B


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 2, 2018)

Oh nice!



Pyjam said:


> L2 F2 R2 D F2 U2 L2 U' L2 D' L U' B' L' D' L R F' U2 R



I have myself a 33 STM / 35 HTM ZZ solution :

z S L B D L' D // (6) EO-line
x' M' U' R U' R U2 L2' U R // (9/15) Right block
U L2 U2 L' U L' // (6/21) Left block
R U R' U R2 D r' U2 r D' R2' U // (12/33) COLL Sune

Your scramble later.


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 2, 2018)

Neuro said:


> NEXT: U' F2 R2 F2 R2 F2 D' R2 B2 D' U2 F' L' F' R2 U F R2 B' U B



Leor : 37 STM

z2 B' F2 U' D2 F' D L' U' L' F // (10) Left + DF
r' U' r U2 r' U' M' // (7/17) Partial EO + DB
U' F R2' F' // (4/21) EO-Middle
R' U R2 U' R' U' R' // (7/28) Right square + last pair
U R U' R' U R U2 R' U2 // (9/37) Double Sune

NEXT: B U2 B R2 B' U2 F2 D2 B' U2 F' L' R B R2 U' B2 D' L' D U'
_


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 5, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> B U2 B R2 B' U2 F2 D2 B' U2 F' L' R B R2 U' B2 D' L' D U'



ZBRoux : 40 STM

U' R U R' U R2 D' y R' y x' // (8) Left
M' U' r' U2 R U R U R U R' // (11/19) Right
M' U M U' M U M2' U M2' // (9/28) EO-Middle
U R2 D R' U2 R D' R2' U' R U' R' // (12/40) COLL AntiSune

NEXT: F2 D2 F2 D2 F2 L' B2 L2 B2 R' B2 U' L' D2 R B F2 D2 U F R
_


----------



## Neuro (Feb 8, 2018)

Roux, 38. Nice F2B, rest's pretty standard

M' F U' r2 B//FB
U R' U' r U' R' U2 R2 U' R//SB
r U' r2' D' r U r' D r2 U r'//CMLL
U' M' U M U M U M2 U' M U2 M2//LSE

NEXT: B U2 F D2 F' R2 F' U2 L2 R2 U' R F' D L R2 F U2 R' D2 U2


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 8, 2018)

Neuro said:


> B U2 F D2 F' R2 F' U2 L2 R2 U' R F' D L R2 F U2 R' D2 U2



Leor : 40 STM with an easy ZBLL Anti-Sune

y2 L' F2 U2 L D2 R2 U F' // (8) Left
U' R' U M' U' r' U2 M2' // (8/16) EO-Middle
U2 R2 U2 R U' R' U R' U' R U R' // (12/28) Right
R' U' R U' R2' D' r U2 r' D R2 U' // (12/40) ZBLL

NEXT: L2 U B2 U F2 D L2 D F2 D' L' U' F2 R' F D' L' U' L2
_


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 12, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> L2 U B2 U F2 D L2 D F2 D' L' U' F2 R' F D' L' U' L2



Leor : 30 STM (Last layer skip)

y L U' R' y l U2 F' U x // (7) Left
r' U' r R2 U M' U' r R2 U' M2' // (11/18) EO-Middle
R' U R U2 R' U' R U R' U2 R2 U // (12/30) Right - Solved

NEXT: F2 U2 R D2 L2 D2 F2 D2 R F2 R2 D' R2 F' R' F' R B' L' F R
_


----------



## Neuro (Feb 13, 2018)

Roux, 32

y' D R B' U2 x2//FB
r U M' U2 M2 U' R' U2 R'//SB
U' R' F2 R U2 r U' r' F//CMLL
M U' M' U2 M U' M2 U' M' U//LSE

NEXT: F' L2 U R2 U2 R' U D2 L2 B R2 U F2 R2 L2 U L2 U2 D' L2


----------



## Terence Tan (Feb 13, 2018)

What is Leor?


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 13, 2018)

Leor is *L*eft *E*dge *O*rientation (-Middle) *R*ight



Neuro said:


> F' L2 U R2 U2 R' U D2 L2 B R2 U F2 R2 L2 U L2 U2 D' L2



Leor : 33 STM

x2 B' U' M2' F r2 U' B' // (7) Left + EO
R' r2 U' r2' // (4/11) Middle
R' U R2 U R' U' R' // (7/18) Right
(R' U2 R U R' U R) U (R U R' U R U2 R') // (15/33) Top

NEXT: D2 F L2 F' U2 F2 D2 F L2 D2 B L R' D' F U R D2 F2 L2
_


----------



## Neuro (Feb 13, 2018)

Roux, 36

y2 D' B L' U' F' D'//FB
R2 U R2 U' r' U' r' U R//SB
U2 L' U2 L U2 L F' L' F//CMLL
U M' U2 M U M U M' U M U M//LSE

Turning into LEOR, 36 w/ ZBLL. Very strong influence on right block

y2 D' B L' U' F' D'//FB
r2 U2 r2 U2 R' U' r' U2 M' U R U M U M'//EO+Right
U2 L' R U R' U' L U R U2 L' U R' U' L //ZBLL

NEXT: R2 U2 R' U2 R2 B2 D2 R2 B2 D L' B2 U' B' F R' U B' F' U


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 14, 2018)

Neuro said:


> R2 U2 R' U2 R2 B2 D2 R2 B2 D L' B2 U' B' F R' U B' F' U



y U' F' D2 R U R B L y // (8) Left + EO
U' R' U r2 // (4/12) Middle
R' U' R' U2 R' // (5/17) Top square + 1 pair
U2 L' U2 R U R' // (6/23) 3rd slot
U2 D L U' L' D' L U' // (8/31) 4th slot + top layer

NEXT: U F2 U' B2 R2 B2 L2 D U2 R2 D R' U B2 R2 B' D' F L F
_


----------



## Rpotts (Feb 14, 2018)

> U F2 U' B2 R2 B2 L2 D U2 R2 D R' U B2 R2 B' D' F L F



x2 y' F U R' L' F B' D2 U' R2 // Bad Cross (9)
U L U2 L' U2 L U' L' // F2L 1 (8, 17)
U' R' U R U' R' U' R // F2L 2 (8, 25)
U' D' L' U2 L U' L' U L D // F2L 3+4 (10, 35)
r U R' U' M U R U' R' // OLL(CP) (9, 44)
M2 U' M2 U2' M2 U' M2 U // EPLL (8, 52)

52 ETM 

alg.cubing

Next: U' L' F2 U2 R' F2 D2 L' U2 L' B2 L2 B U B2 F2 U' L2 U' R' B'


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 14, 2018)

Rpotts said:


> U' L' F2 U2 R' F2 D2 L' U2 L' B2 L2 B U B2 F2 U' L2 U' R' B'



ZZ : 36 HTM

z2 B' L' D' U F' L D' // (7) EO-line
L R U' R2 U2 L' U2 L U' L' U' L' // (12/19) Left square + 3 pairs
U' R U' R2 U2 L R // (7/26) F2L
U2 r U2' R2' F R F' R U2' r' // (10/36) COLL L

NEXT: D B2 U B2 U' L2 R2 F2 D L2 D' F D' U2 R' F' D2 B' F2 L' R
_


----------



## Sue Doenim (Feb 14, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: D B2 U B2 U' L2 R2 F2 D L2 D' F D' U2 R' F' D2 B' F2 L' R


Leor-4C
x' z'
D2 R' D2 R U' M B M' B //Left
U' R2 U Rw'//EO+LR edges
R' U' R U2 R U R U2 R U R' U R U'//Right+cancel into COLL
R D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R'// COLL
M2 U M U2 M U2//4C

Next: D' B R2 D2 R2 F2 L2 B' L U' R2 D' L2 U' F2 D R2 L2 U B2


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 15, 2018)

Sue Doenim said:


> D' B R2 D2 R2 F2 L2 B' L U' R2 D' L2 U' F2 D R2 L2 U B2



z2 D' U' R' L F' // (5) Edge Orientation
D L U2 L U L D R' F2 // (9/14) 3x2x2 Left block
U R' U2 R' U2 R' // (6/20) Right square
U2 L U2 R' U2 R U2 L' // (8/28) Right block + top square
R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2 U' // (10/38) COLL L

NEXT: F' D' L U2 D2 F U2 L D L B2 R2 D2 L2 D B2 D' R2 L2 B2 D2
_


----------



## Neuro (Feb 16, 2018)

Roux, 38 

z2 U F D' M2 D'//FB
U r' R2 U r2 U R2 r' U' R//SB
U2 F R U' R' U' R U R' F'//CMLL
U2 M' U2 M U M' U M U M U2 M U2//LSE

CFOP, 43

y' z' D F2 R D' R2 F//X-Cross
L U' L' d R U R' d' L U L'//F2L 
y2 U F U2 R U2 R' U F' U' L' U L//FLS
U2 F' U' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 U2//PLL

NEXT: F U L' B2 R' U' D R2 F' R' D' R2 F2 U2 F2 D' B2 D' R2 U L2


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 16, 2018)

Neuro said:


> F U L' B2 R' U' D R2 F' R' D' R2 F2 U2 F2 D' B2 D' R2 U L2



Leor : 32 STM

y2 x' U L2 R F2 L' U' L' F // (8) Left
R U2 R U r2 U' R' U M U' r2 // (11/19) EO-Middle
R' U R' U' R' // (5/24) All but 3 corners
L' D L U L' D' L U' // (8/32) Solved

NEXT: B2 D2 R2 U2 R' B2 L U2 R2 F R D B' F' R2 F U' L2 F D
_


----------



## Prabal Baishya (Feb 16, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> B2 D2 R2 U2 R' B2 L U2 R2 F R D B' F' R2 F U' L2 F D


Method: CFOP
z2 L F' D2 F D B'//cross
y' U2 R U' R'//F2L 1
U2 R U R' U2 L' U' L//F2L 2
U' R U2 R' L U' L'//F2L 3
F'(Sexy)R' F' R//F2L 4
U2 R U2 R2 F R F' R U2 R'//OLL
U2(F-Perm)U2//PLL
[F-Perm= R' U' F' (Sexy) R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R]
Total move count=63
Total rotations=2
NEXT: B2 D2 U2 R2 D B2 D2 U' F2 D2 B D R2 D' L2 B' L' F2 D2 R


----------



## dnguyen2204 (Feb 16, 2018)

Prabal Baishya said:


> Method: CFOP
> z2 L F' D2 F D B'//cross
> y' U2 R U' R'//F2L 1
> U2 R U R' U2 L' U' L//F2L 2
> ...


Wouldn't y2 F perm be better for movecount? (Definitely not good for speed though.)


----------



## Prabal Baishya (Feb 16, 2018)

dnguyen2204 said:


> Wouldn't y2 F perm be better for movecount? (Definitely not good for speed though.)


Moves are better than rotations.


----------



## Neuro (Feb 16, 2018)

Roux, 37

x2 B U' D2 r2 D R' D' F'//FB+ Influence
U r U' M2 U' r//SB
U R U R' U L' U R U' L U2 R'//CMLL
U M2 U' M' U M U M' U2 M U2//LSE

ZZ-A, 31

z2 y' B' D' R D' F//EO Line
L U L' U R U2 R' L U' S' U2 S U L U L'//F2L
R2' D' r U2 r' D R U2 R U//ZBLL

ZBRoux, 36

x2 B U' D2 r2 D R' D' F'//FB+ Influence
U r U' M2 U' r//SB
M U' M U' M U' M'//EO Stripe
U R U' R2 U2 D' R U R' U D R2 U R' U'//ZBLL

NEXT: L2 B2 D2 L2 U2 B' D2 F' L2 F D F D' R' B2 R' B' D


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 17, 2018)

Neuro said:


> L2 B2 D2 L2 U2 B' D2 F' L2 F D F D' R' B2 R' B' D



Leor : 29 HTM

x2 U' B R D R' D2 R2 D // (8) Left
U' R U R r U r2 U2 r // (9/17) EO-Middle
R U R' U2 R2 U' L U' R U L' R2 // (12/29) Solved

NEXT: B2 U B2 F2 D R2 U B2 U2 B2 F2 L R D' B F2 D2 L B' F2 L'
_


----------



## Mr.Roux86 (Feb 17, 2018)

deepSubDiver said:


> scramble: F2 L2 B' D' U' L2 U L F2 R' D L' R U B2 D F L' R2 D2 B R U2 F2 U2
> 
> x-cross: B D' F2 D2 R F2 B2
> slot 2: R' U R U' R' U' R' U' R' U R'
> ...


Scramble D' U B F' L2 R' D2 F' L R' F D2 L F2 R U2 F2 L2 R D2 B' F R' F'

I have a feeling this scramble is meant for CFOP, but I use roux 

inspection: 'white top orange front' / y'
first block: D L2 D2 R U' Rw U Rw' U2 Rw' F (11 moves)
Second Block: Rw2 U' Rw' U' R U2 R U' M' Rw' U' R2 U' R' U M U' M2 U2 Rw U Rw' (22 moves)
CMLL(2look): U2 R' F R U F U' F' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L (18 moves)
LSE: M' U M' U M' U M U M' U2 M' U2 M2 U2 M' (15 moves)
66 moves total. Not that good. Probably could have been a lot more efficient if I was color neutral and used 1 look CMLL.


----------



## Terence Tan (Feb 18, 2018)

Prabal Baishya said:


> NEXT: B2 D2 U2 R2 D B2 D2 U' F2 D2 B D R2 D' L2 B' L' F2 D2 R



CFOP, 63


z2 y'

Cross - L2 U R2 U' D' R' u'

F2L1 - U' R U R'

F2L2 - U' f R f'

F2L3 - L U L' y' R U R' 

F2L4 - U L' U' L U' L' U' L

OLL1 - U' f R U R' U' f'

OLL2 - (U')R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R 

PLL - U2 R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U'


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 18, 2018)

Why are you using old scrambles?


----------



## Prabal Baishya (Feb 18, 2018)

Mr.Roux86 said:


> D' U B F' L2 R' D2 F' L R' F D2 L F2 R U2 F2 L2 R D2 B' F R' F'


METHOD:
CFOP

D'//cross (one move yellow cross=)
y R2 U2 R2 U2 R2// F2L 1
R' U R U2 f' L' f// F2L 2
U R' U R U L' U' L// F2L 3
R' U' R r' U R U' R' U r// F2L 4
(Sexy) R' F R2 U R' U' F'// OLL
U2( Ja-Perm) U2//PLL

[Ja- perm- x' R2 F R F' R U2 r' U r U2]
Note: This is the J-perm that I use, so you can use other alternatives of this case.
NEXT: D2 U' L' B2 L' B' D' F' U' B D F' B2 U2 R2 B D2 R L F' B R L U L'


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 18, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> B2 U B2 F2 D R2 U B2 U2 B2 F2 L R D' B F2 D2 L B' F2 L'



Leor : 39 STM

y2 D' r' F2 r' U F U' // (7) Left
B' L U2 r U' r U2 M2' // (8/15) EO-Middle
U' R' U2 R U' R U R' U2 R' U R U' R' U2 R // (16/31) Right
U R' U L U' R U L' // (8/39) Top layer

NEXT: F2 U F2 D2 U' R2 D' F2 U2 B2 U R U R2 U' R B' U' B F L
_


----------



## Prabal Baishya (Feb 18, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> F2 U F2 D2 U' R2 D' F2 U2 B2 U R U R2 U' R B' U' B F L


Method:
CFOP

z2 y' L2 R' y' L' U L D2 U' R2// x- cross
U R' U' R U' R' U R// F2L 1
U'(Sune)L U L'// F2L 2
F'(Sexy) R' F R// F2L 3
U' L' U' L U' L' U2 L F' L' U' L U F// OLL
U' (Jb-perm)U'// PLL
[Jb -perm= R U R' F' (Sexy) R' F R2 U' R' U']

Note: The U' move at the end of the J perm and U' AUF cancells as a U2


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 19, 2018)

Prabal Baishya said:


> NEXT: D2 U' L' B2 L' B' D' F' U' B D F' B2 U2 R2 B D2 R L F' B R L U L'



z2 D2 B' D M F // (5) Left
U M' U R2 U r U r // (8/13) EO
U' M2' R U' R2 U2 R' U2 R U' R2' // (11/24) Right
L' U2 L U L' U2 R U' L // (9/33) CP (J-Perm)
U2 M2' U M2' U2 // (5/38) L6E

NEXT: U2 L2 B2 U2 L' B2 R2 D2 R' D2 R' D' L2 U' L B U' F D' B R
_


----------



## Neuro (Feb 19, 2018)

Roux, 37

y2 U M B' D' F L2 D2//FB
R2 r U' R' U' r' U r'//SB
U' R U2 R2 F R F' U2 R' F R F'//CMLL
U' M U2 M U' M U2 M U2 M2//LSE

ZZ-A, 38

R F2 U' F' D' B//EOLine
L R U' R' U R' L U2 R L' U2 L U2 R' L2 U2 L//F2L
U2 R U2 R' U' R U R D R' U2 R D' R2 U'//ZBLL

CFOP, 50

z2 y B' L' F' B2 D' R//XCross
L' U L y2 F R' F' U R y R U2 R' U2 R U' R' y R' U' R y//F2L-1
R' F R2 U R' U' F'//VLS
U F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U//PLL

NEXT: F' L' U D2 F L F B2 U' D2 R F2 R2 U2 B2 L U2 D2 L'


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 20, 2018)

Neuro said:


> F' L' U D2 F L F B2 U' D2 R F2 R2 U2 B2 L U2 D2 L'



Leor : 38 STM

z2 U2 R' U' R2 D' // (5) Left
r' U M U R' U M2' // (7/12) EO-Middle
U R2 U2 R' U2 R' U' R U' R2 // (10/22) Right
U2 R U2 R u2 R U' R' D' R U R2' F2 R D' r2 // (16/38) PLL V

NEXT: U' L2 R2 D R2 F2 D' R2 B2 U2 F2 L' B U B D' U B U2 R
_


----------



## Prabal Baishya (Feb 21, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> U' L2 R2 D R2 F2 D' R2 B2 U2 F2 L' B U B D' U B U2 R


Method:
CFOP

x' R' U' L U2 F D' L D L// x-cross
y R U R' U R U' R'// F2L 1
y U F (Inverse Sexy) F' R U R'// F2L 2
U' R' U L U' L' R U' L U' L'// F2L 3 + Winter Variation
(H-perm) U2// PLL
[H-perm= M2 U2 M2 U M2 U2 M2]

Note: The 3rd pair can be simply inserted using U2 L U' L' or U' L U2 L'. Then do your normal OLL, COLL or ZBLL for the U OLL as you have all edges oriented.
I am someone who particularly doesn't like solving OLL. So after solving the 2nd F2L pair I was fortunate enough that all the edges were oriented and the last pair was also paired up.
So to recognize this case you just have to look at the two non-oriented blue stickers. In this case one is on the R face and the other is at the B face. So an intuitive way to skip the OLL for this cases is by simply
putting the pair on the right with a U' then hide it with a R' then do a inverse-sexy move from the back pair where it needs to go. You can do y2(Inverse-Sexy) but without the y2 it will be U L U' L'.
After that, take out the pair with a R and insert it with U' L U' L'. But you should not insert it using U2. So don't insert with L U2 L'.

NEXT: L B2 D2 L' B U2 D R' B2 R F' R2 L2 B2 L U2 B' L2 B' R' D2 R2 F' B2 L


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 21, 2018)

Prabal Baishya said:


> L B2 D2 L' B U2 D R' B2 R F' R2 L2 B2 L U2 B' L2 B' R' D2 R2 F' B2 L



Leor : 39 STM

z2 U R' L2 U' D2 L' F // (7) Left
R U2 R2 U r U M2' // (7/14) EO-Middle
U2 R' U' R U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' // (12/26) Right / OLL
U2 R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R // (13/39) PLL G

NEXT: B2 R F2 R' F2 U2 F2 D2 F2 R U2 F' D2 L2 R B D' B U2 F2
_


----------



## Neuro (Feb 21, 2018)

Roux, 31. Very good solve

z2 y U' r F L2 F' B//FB
U2 M' U' R U r U' r'//SB
R' U L U' R U L'//CMLL
U2 M' U M U2 M U M' U2 M2//LSE

NEXT: F2 R' U2 R D2 L R U2 R U2 F2 U' B U2 F2 L R2 D' L' U'


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 21, 2018)

Neuro said:


> Roux, 31. Very good solve
> 
> z2 y U' r F L2 F' B//FB
> U2 M' U' R U r U' r'//SB
> ...


CFOP (57 Moves) Everything flows very nicely together.
[URL="https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=F2_R-_U2_R_D2_L_R_U2_R_U2_F2_U-_B_U2_F2_L_R2_D-_L-_U-&alg=x2_L_D-_R2_F_R_D2_F-_%0AL_U-_L-_y-_U-_R-_U-_R%0AU-_R_U_R-%0AU_L_U2_L-_U_L_U-_L-%0AU_L-_U_L_U-_L-_U_L%0AU2_F_R_U-_R-_U-_R_U_R-_F-%0Ax_R-_U_R-_D2_R_U-_R-_D2_R2_x-_U&view=playback"]x2 L D' R2 F R D2 F' L U' L' y' U' R' U' RU' R U R'U L U2 L' U L U' L'U L' U L U' L' U LU2 F R U' R' U' R U R' F'x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 x' U[/URL]

x2 L D' R2 F R D2 F'/Cross
L U' L' y' U' R' U' R/1st pair
U' R U R'/2nd pair
U L U2 L' U L U' L'/3rd pair
U L' U L U' L' U L/ 4th Pair
U2 F R U' R' U' R U R' F'/ Oll
x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 U/ Pll Aa Perm

Next: D' R2 B U2 L2 D2 L2 B D2 L2 D' U R' D' B' R' U F D


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 22, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> D' R2 B U2 L2 D2 L2 B D2 L2 D' U R' D' B' R' U F D



z2 L B' L' R' U2 R' U R U' R2 L' // (11) XX-Cross
U R y' L' U2 L // (5/16) Slot 3
y R' U' R U2 R' U R U R' // (9/25) Slot 4 + EO
U2 R2 U2 R' D' r U2 r' D R2 U' R // (12/37) COLL Sune

NEXT: R2 U F2 D' L2 D' L2 F2 U F2 R2 B D' B2 L F' R F D' F U'
_


----------



## Sue Doenim (Feb 23, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: R2 U F2 D' L2 D' L2 F2 U F2 R2 B D' B2 L F' R F D' F U'


Here's a weird Waterroux/LMCF/Waterman/Roux method thing.
y x' F M2 D F'//FB 
R U' R2 U' R'//D Corners
U' R' U' R U' R2 F' R U R U' R' F U2 R//CLL
M2 U R M U' M U R2 U M U'//Reduce to Waterman L6E 
M2 U' M2 U M' R' U M U2 M2//Waterman thing
U' M U2 Rw R//4C
Next: F R' F' R' B' D U' R' F B2 D2 F2 B2 D' U2 F R' L' B' R' B' L U R D'


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 23, 2018)

Sue Doenim said:


> Here's a weird Waterroux/LMCF/Waterman/Roux method thing.
> y x' F M2 D F'//FB
> R U' R2 U' R'//D Corners
> U' R' U' R U' R2 F' R U R U' R' F U2 R//CLL
> ...


https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=F_R-_..._F_R2_U-_R-_U-_R_U_R-_F-_U-//_T&#45;Perm_PLL_
y2 z // Inspect
U R' F R U2 B' L U2 L' B' R U' R'// Cross and first pair
y U' L U' L' U2 L U' L'// Second Pair
y' U2 R' U R U' R' U' R// Third Pair
y' L' U' L U L' U' L// Forth pair
U2 R U2 R2 F R F' R U2 R'// OLL
U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U'// T-Perm PLL 

Next: B' D F B' L' B' L' U' R F U2 B' L2 B D2 F' D2 R2 D


----------



## Merp (Feb 23, 2018)

69 moves

z2 // Inspection
F R' D' y R' F2 U' F' // Cross and First pair
y U' L' U' L U2 y' R U' R' // Second pair
y U R U2 R2' U R // Third pair
U2 y' R' U R d' R U R' // Fourth pair
U2 F U R U' R' F' U2 r U R' U' r' F R F' // OLL
U2 R' U R' U' y R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F U' // V PERM PLL

Next: R2 D L2 D R2 D R2 U B2 F2 R2 L F' R B' D' L' D U F2 D2


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 23, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> B' D F B' L' B' L' U' R F U2 B' L2 B D2 F' D2 R2 D



F' R B' U F D L' F // (8) Left
R' U' r U2' r' U2 r U' r' U2 M2' // (11/19) EO-Middle
U R2 U2 R // (4/23) Right square
L' D2 L U2 L' D2 L // (7/30) CP
R U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U // (8/38) Solved



Prem The Cuber said:


> R2 D L2 D R2 D R2 U B2 F2 R2 L F' R B' D' L' D U F2 D2



z2 L2 U2 R B F D R2 D' // (8) EOLine
L' R U R2 U D2 L2 // (7/15) Left square
U' L' R U2 R2 U2 L // (7/22) Right block
D2 U' L' U R' U' L R D2 R' U // (11/33) Solved

NEXT: B' U B' R' L D B D2 B' D2 R F2 L' U2 R D2 B2 D2
_


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Feb 23, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=F_R-_F-_R-_B-_D_U-_R-_F_B2_D2_F2_B2_D-_U2_F_R-_L-_B-_R-_B-_L_U_R_D-_&alg=y2_z_//_Inspect U_R-_F_R_U2_B-_L_U2_L-_B-_R_U-_R-//_Cross_and_first_pair y_U-_L_U-_L-_U2_L_U-_L-//_Second_Pair y-_U2_R-_U_R_U-_R-_U-_R//_Third_Pair y-_L-_U-_L_U_L-_U-_L//_Forth_pair U2_R_U2_R2_F_R_F-_R_U2_R-//_OLL U2_R_U_R-_U-_R-_F_R2_U-_R-_U-_R_U_R-_F-_U-//_T&#45;Perm_PLL_
> y2 z // Inspect
> U R' F R U2 B' L U2 L' B' R U' R'// Cross and first pair
> y U' L U' L' U2 L U' L'// Second Pair
> ...



Go on to my next scramble.

Z2 X' Y U' D' R X'- 2x2x1
Y2 L' U L D- 2x2x2
U2 R2 B' U2 B U F' U F X' Y' - 2x2x3
R2 U' R F' U' F - F2L-1
U' B U B' U2 B U' B'- F2L

This a 30 f2l which I'm happy with for my first real FMC Atttempt (using blocks and such, not just efficient CFOP). However, OLL/PLL takes another 25 moves. Or about same moves as F2L. How do I avoid this when doing FMC? Thanks


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Feb 23, 2018)

U - 2x2x1
L2 D' R L U R' - 2x2x2 with 1 extra pair
F2 B D B'- 2x2x3

11 move 2x2x3

I couldn't find anything good after this. If someone would like to help, that would be great.

Next-R' U' F U' D2 F2 B' R2 L2 U L F2 B2 U' L2 B2 D2 R2 U B2 D R2 F R' U' F


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 24, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> I couldn't find anything good after this. If someone would like to help, that would be great.


What scramble?



Duncan Bannon said:


> R' U' F U' D2 F2 B' R2 L2 U L F2 B2 U' L2 B2 D2 R2 U B2 D R2 F R' U' F



Leor : 38 STM

y2 B' U' D2 M2' B // (5) Left
R D r' U' r D' U r2 U' M2' // (10/15) EO-Middle
U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' U R' U' R // (12/27) Right
y R D' R2' U R U R' U2' R2 D R' // (11/38) ZBLL U

NEXT: B2 U' B2 R2 U L2 F2 L2 F2 U B2 L' F D2 F' R B R D' B D'
_


----------



## Sue Doenim (Feb 24, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: B2 U' B2 R2 U L2 F2 L2 F2 U B2 L' F D2 F' R B R D' B D'


I've refined my method a bit more.
y2 B R B' R2 F' U' Rw' U2 F//FB
R2' U' R M//Corners plus edge 
U F' U F2 R2 F' R2 M' U' R' U'// Finish corners and solve edge
M U M' U2 M2 U//Solve 2 more edges
R' M' U R' U2 M' U M' U Rw U'//Waterman 
Rw U2 M2 U2 M2//4C 
Next: B' D L F' U D B L B F2 U' L2 U' F B' R2 U2 D' R B' F' D2 F2 U2 D2


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Feb 24, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> What scramble?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I used
B' U B' R' L D B D2 B' D2 R F2 L' U2 R D2 B2 D2


----------



## Neuro (Feb 25, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> I used
> B' U B' R' L D B D2 B' D2 R F2 L' U2 R D2 B2 D2


 General rule of thumb: Ending in LL is generally a very bad idea for FMC. Use of blockbuilding, influencing future steps, and commutators/conjugates are the most important things to have in your toolbox for FMC. What most top FMC solvers do is a Petrus style solve; usually doing 2x2x2->2x2x3+EO and building F2L while solving to an LxC state (which usually is L3/4C including an F2L corner.) Here's my attempt with this scramble (21 moves):

B' L' B U//2x2x2
z2 U' R2 F2 R F' R F'//EO2x2x3
U2 R2 U D' R U R' D R' U//L3C redux

Notice how I utilized premade pairs to make the rest of the solve more efficient, especially during EO. I saw the pair in DRB and knew I needed to preserve it to make L3C very simple. I utilize it during LxC redux to make it very efficient. Also, notice how I didn't restrict myself to just <RU> while doing F2L->L3C redux. By incorporating other moves, you can solve all the edges much more efficiently. While there were two 4 move 2x2x2's and I tested all their directions, this was the most efficient one that I saw, so I used it.

At this point, the cube can be solved using a simple 9 move commutator (29 moves):

B' L' B U//2x2x2
z2 U' R2 F2 R F' R F'//EO2x2x3
U2 R2 U D' R U R' D R'//L3C redux
U' B' D B U' B' D' B U'//L3C

However, when we do a "true" FMC solve, it is generally done without any rotations, hence why this final solution will be slightly different. We will use what is known as an "insertion" to solve the corners early in the solve, which can save several moves. This is a very important technique that I can't explain very well, so I'd recommend looking it up on the Forums or a YT search. Anyway, here's the end solution (27):

B' L' B U D' [#] L2 F2 L F' L F' D2 L2 D U' L D L' U L' D
#: D2 L' U' L D2 L' U L

B' L' B U D' [D2 L' U' L D2 L' U L] L2 F2 L F' D2 L2 D U' L D L' U L' D

B' L' B U D L' U' L D2 L' U L' F2 L F' L F' D2 L2 D U' L D L' U L' D

Good solution for me, feel like it had a lot of good techniques for beginning FMC solvers.

I know this isn't massively helpful, but I urge you to continue with FMC, it's a really fun event IMO. GO to the FMC thread here on the forums, watch tutorials, read on techniques, etc. No shortage of material on FMC. I reccomend going on the weekly FMC challenge website to see tons of good example solves as well. Hope this helped in some way to the basics anyway!

Oh and Roux, 38

y R F' U' L' D2 F//FB
U R' U r2 U M U' R2 U2 R//SB
U' R U R' U R' F R F' R U2 R'//CMLL
M U2 M U M2 U M2 U2 M' U'//LSE

NEXT: B U2 F R2 B' L2 B2 F' L2 F R' B L B D' L' U B D' R U


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 25, 2018)

Neuro said:


> B U2 F R2 B' L2 B2 F' L2 F R' B L B D' L' U B D' R U



(x' y') D F D' R2 U L // (6) Left
U' r M' U2 R2 U M' // (7/13) EO-Middle
U' R2 U R2 U' R U (z' y) // (7/20) Pseudo F2L
R' U' R U R U2' R' U' R U' R2' U2' R U2 B // (15/35) 2GLL Pi

NEXT: R2 D2 B2 D2 U2 F' U2 B R2 B L2 U' B2 R U2 B L2 R2 F
_


----------



## Prabal Baishya (Feb 25, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> R2 D2 B2 D2 U2 F' U2 B R2 B L2 U' B2 R U2 B L2 R2 F



Method:
CFOP

z' D2 U2 L' B L2 B' D2// x-cross
U2 R U2 R2 U R// F2L-1
R U2 R' F U F'// F2L-2
U' R U' R' F R' F' R// F2L-3
F' U' L' U L F// OLL
(Ga-Perm)// PLL

[Ga-Perm = R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R]

NEXT: U L' F' U2 B L2 U R' L' D' R2 L2 U2 F' B' U2 D2 F' U2 B' U2


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Feb 25, 2018)

Neuro said:


> General rule of thumb: Ending in LL is generally a very bad idea for FMC. Use of blockbuilding, influencing future steps, and commutators/conjugates are the most important things to have in your toolbox for FMC. What most top FMC solvers do is a Petrus style solve; usually doing 2x2x2->2x2x3+EO and building F2L while solving to an LxC state (which usually is L3/4C including an F2L corner.) Here's my attempt with this scramble (21 moves):
> 
> B' L' B U//2x2x2
> z2 U' R2 F2 R F' R F'//EO2x2x3
> ...



A skeleton is making what you did in the first solution. To get to a few corners or edges right? This was very helpful, but of course I will have to research more into it. Thank You!

Edit- Do you think that it is okay to learn insertions,skeletons,NISS,Premoves etc? Or should I work on block building and EO? And get X good then move on to more complex things? Also are corner comm's intuitive?


----------



## Neuro (Feb 25, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> A skeleton is making what you did in the first solution. To get to a few corners or edges right? This was very helpful, but of course I will have to research more into it. Thank You!
> 
> Edit- Do you think that it is okay to learn insertions,skeletons,NISS,Premoves etc? Or should I work on block building and EO? And get X good then move on to more complex things? Also are corner comm's intuitive?


Yes, the first thing I did is called a skeleton! Glad to know my post was of some help.

I reccomend focusing on blockbuilding, EO, and forming a quality skeleton. However, I reccomend learning commutators, conjugates, and insertions ASAP. IMO, things like NISS and premoves are things to learn only when you 100% understand the other aspects. 

Oh and yes, commutators are intuitive. In my experience though, they can be rather tricky to understand. I had to watch many tutorials and things to fully grasp the concept.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Feb 25, 2018)

I'm struggling a bit with EO, including when it is F2L-1. Ill for sure research further in EO, Commutators, and conjugates as I understand insertions. I'm pretty sure  Thanks again for the help. You may see a PM here in a few weeks. I want to practice for my first comp with the events it has, but afterwards I for sure want to learn.


Edit- Do you think posting what I'm working on (may not be complete solves) here, or on FMC thread?


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Feb 26, 2018)

R F' L' B -2X2X1
F U2-2X2X2
L' B' D L'-2X2X3

Looking good right.... Couldn't get EO for some reason ( I'm just learning EO)
could this be a good comm????

X2
F' U R U R' U' F' U F L' U' L

Leaves 4 corners 3 edges.


Edit- Now do R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R'

adds 11 moves, but leaves only 2 corners 2 edges.


----------



## Neuro (Feb 26, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> I'm struggling a bit with EO, including when it is F2L-1. Ill for sure research further in EO, Commutators, and conjugates as I understand insertions. I'm pretty sure  Thanks again for the help. You may see a PM here in a few weeks. I want to practice for my first comp with the events it has, but afterwards I for sure want to learn.
> 
> 
> Edit- Do you think posting what I'm working on (may not be complete solves) here, or on FMC thread?


Definitely the FMC thread, plenty of FMC experts there that are far more knowledgeable than I.

For: U L' F' U2 B L2 U R' L' D' R2 L2 U2 F' B' U2 D2 F' U2 B' U2

Roux, 35

z2 y F' B U R D2 F'//FB
r U r U R' U2 R2 U2 r U' r'//SB
R U2 R D R' U2 R D' r2//CMLL
U' M' U2 M2 U M U2 M2 U'//LSE

Uber CFOP, 40

x' R B' D2 R D' R D'//XCross
R' L' U2 L U R L' U' L y2 F' U F R U2 R' U'//F2L-1
U' M2 U2 r U M U2 r' U'//Twisted VLS
M' U M2 U2 M2 U M2 U'//PLL

NEXT: R2 D2 R2 D2 F2 L2 F' R2 B U' B F L' R F' L2 B' R2 U2


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 26, 2018)

Neuro said:


> Definitely the FMC thread, plenty of FMC experts there that are far more knowledgeable than I.
> 
> For: U L' F' U2 B L2 U R' L' D' R2 L2 U2 F' B' U2 D2 F' U2 B' U2
> 
> ...


https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=R2_D2_R2_D2_F2_L2_F-_R2_B_U-_B_F_L-_R_F-_L2_B-_R2_U2&alg=x_R2_D-_R2_L//Cross U_R-_U_R_U_L-_U-_L//First_Pair U-_R-_U_R_U2_L_U_L-//Second_Pair y_U_R_U_R-//Third_Pair U-_L-_U_L_y-_R_U2_R-//Forth_pair U2_Rw-_U-_R_U-_R-_U_R_U-_R-_U2_Rw//OLL U-_L-_U-_L_F_L-_U-_L_U_L_F-_L2_U_L_U//_Jb_Perm_&#45;_Mirrored_version_of_the_Ja_perm__

x R2 D' R2 L//Cross
U R' U R U L' U' L//First Pair
U' R' U R U2 L U L'//Second Pair
y U R U R'//Third Pair
U' L' U L y' R U2 R'//Forth pair
U2 Rw' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 Rw//OLL
U' L' U' L F L' U' L U L F' L2 U L U// Ja Perm - Mirrored version of the Jb perm (58 Moves)

Next:
R2 F' U' L' U F2 D' L B' L2 U2 B2 U L2 D2 F2 D' L2 F2 D


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Feb 26, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=R2_D2_R2_D2_F2_L2_F-_R2_B_U-_B_F_L-_R_F-_L2_B-_R2_U2&alg=x_R2_D-_R2_L//Cross U_R-_U_R_U_L-_U-_L//First_Pair U-_R-_U_R_U2_L_U_L-//Second_Pair y_U_R_U_R-//Third_Pair U-_L-_U_L_y-_R_U2_R-//Forth_pair U2_Rw-_U-_R_U-_R-_U_R_U-_R-_U2_Rw//OLL U-_L-_U-_L_F_L-_U-_L_U_L_F-_L2_U_L_U//_Jb_Perm_&#45;_Mirrored_version_of_the_Ja_perm__
> 
> x R2 D' R2 L//Cross
> U R' U R U L' U' L//First Pair
> ...


Actually, that is the Ja perm


----------



## Oatch (Feb 26, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> R2 F' U' L' U F2 D' L B' L2 U2 B2 U L2 D2 F2 D' L2 F2 D



x2 [D' B':u2 M' u2 M'] //UF>DR>RB (8)
[x' L2:[U' M' U, L]] //UF>FL>UL (9/17)
[U', R E' R'] //UF>UR>LB (8/25)
[x' y:[M' U M, D]] //UF>BD>RF (8/33)
[U2, M D M'] //UF>LD>UB (8/41)
[U, M D2 M'] //UF>DF>UR (8/49)

[x:[D2, L U L']] //UBL>UFL>DBR (8/57)
[D F2 D', B] //UBL>FRU>LBD (8/65)
[L2, U R2 U'] //UBL>DFR>DFL (8/73)
[x:[U R' U', L]] //UBL>UBR>FUL (8/81)

81 STM 3-style

Next: F' R2 L2 U L2 F B' L' B R' L2 U' D2 R2 D F2 U' R2 L2


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 26, 2018)

JustAnotherGenericCuber said:


> Actually, that is the Ja perm


You are very much right, and I apologize for putting the wrong alg name, but it is now fixed. I guess that is what you get for late-night solves. : )


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Feb 26, 2018)

Oatch said:


> Next: F' R2 L2 U L2 F B' L' B R' L2 U' D2 R2 D F2 U' R2 L2


ZZ
X2 R' D' B' F' U' F' B2 D2 --EOline

R2 U2 R L U' L' U2 L' R U' R' L' U L U L' --ZZF2L

U (R U R' U) (R U' R' U) (R U' R' U) (R U2 R') --COLL

U (R U' R U) (R U R U') (R' U' R2) U -- Ua perm

53 moves.

Next: F D' B2 D B2 U2 L2 D' B2 U B2 U F' L F R' F U R2 D' F'


----------



## Neuro (Feb 26, 2018)

Roux, 35

z2 y F' R B r D2 B//FB
U R2 U M2 U2 R' U r U' R//SB
l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 x'//CMLL
U' M U M' U' M' U2 M' U M2//LSE

NEXT: L' U' D' B U B2 L2 F' L' B R' D2 B2 R U2 L U2 L F2 R D2


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 27, 2018)

Neuro said:


> Roux, 35
> 
> z2 y F' R B r D2 B//FB
> U R2 U M2 U2 R' U r U' R//SB
> ...


CFOP (67 moves)
https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=L-_U-...-_U-_F-//OLL
U-_L2_U_L_U_L-_U-_L-_U-_L-_U_L-_

U L U2 F R' F2 U' B2//Cross
R' U R L U L' U L U' L'//First pair
U' R' U2 R y' R' U' R//Second Pair
U R U' R' U2 R U' R'//Third pair
y U' R' U' R Dw' R U R'// Forth pair
U Fw R U R' U' Fw' U' F R U R' U' F'//OLL
U' L2 U L U L' U' L' U' L' U L //PLL 

Next: F D' L B L U R2 L F' D' R' F2 L D2 R2 U2 R' F2 L


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 27, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> F D' L B L U R2 L F' D' R' F2 L D2 R2 U2 R' F2 L



y2 R' U' R L2 F' D B' D L // (9) Left
U' R U R r U r' // (7/16) EO
U' R U' R U' R' U2 R U' M2' R' U2 R // (13/29) F2L
U' R U2 R D R' U2 R D' r2' // (10/39) COLL L
U2' M2' U M2' U2' M2' // (6/45) PLL H

NEXT: L2 U2 R2 U2 F2 L D2 R F2 D2 B U' R' B2 D' R2 F R' U R2
_


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 27, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> y2 R' U' R L2 F' D B' D L // (9) Left
> U' R U R r U r' // (7/16) EO
> U' R U' R U' R' U2 R U' M2' R' U2 R // (13/29) F2L
> U' R U2 R D R' U2 R D' r2' // (10/39) COLL L
> ...


https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=L2_U2...OLL
y_x_R-_U_R-_D2_R_U-_R-_D2_R2//Aa_Perm_PLL

x2 U F' L U' R' U B2 U F2//Cross
L' U' L y U' L U L'//First pair
R U2 R' U2 y L U L'//Second pair
L' U' L//Third pair
y L' U L U L' U L Dw' L U L'//Forth pair
R U2' R2' U' R2 U' R2' U2' R// OLL
y x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2//Aa Perm PLL (CFOP 58 Moves)

Next: 
F2 R U2 L2 D2 L' R' B2 D2 U2 R' D L2 F' D2 R' B' L' U L R


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 28, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> F2 R U2 L2 D2 L' R' B2 D2 U2 R' D L2 F' D2 R' B' L' U L R



ZZ Zarbi : 36 STM

z2 B' D2 U' F L' U R' D // (8) EO-Line
U R' U' R2 U2 L U R2 // (8/16) Right
U2 L2 U L U2 L' U' L U l' // (10/26) Left
y U2 R U2 R' U2 R' F R f' U' // (10/36) Alien last layer

NEXT: F2 D2 R2 D L2 B2 U R2 U2 L2 D2 F U2 L' F2 U' F L' B F2 U'
_


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 1, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> F2 D2 R2 D L2 B2 U R2 U2 L2 D2 F U2 L' F2 U' F L' B F2 U'



ZZ for FMC : 31 HTM

B R2 D' L F' D R2 D // (8) EOline
U L' U R U' L' R U' R // (9/17) Right
L2 U2 L U2 // (4/21) Left square + top square
L D L' U' L D' L2 U L U // (10/31) Solved

NEXT: R2 B' R2 F D2 B2 D2 B' L2 D2 R' U B R D' L U2 B' R2 F'
_


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 2, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> ZZ for FMC : 31 HTM
> 
> B R2 D' L F' D R2 D // (8) EOline
> U L' U R U' L' R U' R // (9/17) Right
> ...


y2 F R' L B L D'//Cross
L' U' L Dw R' U' R//First Pair
U L U L' Dw L' U' L//Second Pair
R U2 R' y R U R'//Third Pair
Dw' L U L'//Fourth Pair
U2 L2 U' L B L' U L2 U' Rw' U' Rw// OLL
U' L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2 U'//

https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=R2_B-..._OLL
U-_L_U2_L-_U2_L_F-_L-_U-_L_U_L_F_L2_U-//

Next: 
U B U2 R F2 D L' D L2 F L2 B L2 B L2 F' L2 B D2


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 2, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> U B U2 R F2 D L' D L2 F L2 B L2 B L2 F' L2 B D2



CFOP : 32 STM

y L2 R' F2 R2' F U2 r U r' // (9) XXCross
R' U R' U2 R2 U2 R' // (7/16) F2L
U r' U' R U' R' U2 r U // (9/25) OLL
M2' U' M' U2' M U' M2' // (7/32) PLL U

NEXT: L2 R2 B' U2 F U2 R2 B U2 R2 U' R2 F U2 B L U2 B R' B2
_


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 2, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> CFOP : 32 STM
> 
> y L2 R' F2 R2' F U2 r U r' // (9) XXCross
> R' U R' U2 R2 U2 R' // (7/16) F2L
> ...


https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=L2_R2...L
U_R_U_R-_y-_R2-_Uw-_R_U-_R-_U_R-_Uw_R2_U2//
L F D B' D'// Cross
L U2 L' Dw' R U' R'//First pair
R' U R L U L' U L U' L'//Second pair
U' R' U R U' R' U R//Third pair
U' L' U2 L U' L' U' L// Forth pair
U2 R' F R U R' F' R y' R U' R'//OLL
U R U R' y' R2' Uw' R U' R' U R' Uw R2 U2//PLL 
Rotation-less F2L 

Next: 
F D2 R2 U2 L2 D R2 U' B2 L2 U L2 B U L' D' F2 R2 F L' R


----------



## Zylviij (Mar 3, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> F D2 R2 U2 L2 D R2 U' B2 L2 U L2 B U L' D' F2 R2 F L' R



Roux solve. Criticism appreciated

x2 y // orient the cube (to my preference)
L U' D B L2 U2 F r B' // fb (9/9)
U' M2 U R U2 R U' R' S' U S //sb (11/20)
U L' U' L U l F' L' F // cmll (align centers with l move) (9/29)
U2 M' U' M U // orient and UL UR (5/34)
D2 M' D2 M' // Edge cycle(4/38)

NEXT:
R B' D R2 B U R' D F' L' B' D' B' D L F' U2 R' F' L' B D' L' U' L


----------



## Sue Doenim (Mar 3, 2018)

Zylviij said:


> Roux solve. Criticism appreciated
> 
> x2 y // orient the cube (to my preference)
> L U' D B L2 U2 F r B' // fb (9/9)
> ...


I'm not an incredible Roux solver, but I have a few thoughts. First, at the start, you say that you're rotating to your preferred orientation. It's best to make sure you're color neutral to some extent. I'm not sure about that S U S insertion, but it seemed pretty efficient. I think most people would say to solve your DR edge as the first thing. Finally, it's definitely faster to use only <MU> during 4c, with the exception of dots. On a side note, welcome to the forums!


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 3, 2018)

Zylviij said:


> Roux solve. Criticism appreciated
> 
> x2 y // orient the cube (to my preference)
> L U' D B L2 U2 F r B' // fb (9/9)
> ...


https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=
R_B-...w_U2_Rw-_D_Rw_U2_Rw-_D_Rw_U2_Rw-_D_Rw_U-//PLL
x2 U' R2 U' L D L' D//Cross
R' U2 R U2 L U L'//First pair
L' U' L U2 L' U L//Second pair
U' R' U R2 U' R'//Third pair
U R' U' R U2 R' U R//Forth pair
U2 Rw U2 R' U' R U' Rw'// OLL
Rw' D Rw U2 Rw' D Rw U2 Rw' D Rw U2 Rw' D Rw U2 Rw' D Rw U'//PLL

Next: U' F2 U2 B2 U2 F' L2 B' L2 U2 B' D2 R' B2 D' B' L2 D F2 R'


----------



## Brest (Mar 5, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> Next: U' F2 U2 B2 U2 F' L2 B' L2 U2 B' D2 R' B2 D' B' L2 D F2 R'



y
R' F R2 D U L u
U2 R' U' R2 U R'
U L U2 L' U' L U L'
d' R U2 R' U2 R U2 R'
U' R' U R U R' U' R' D' R U R' D R U2 R

Next: D2 R2 F2 D' L2 D B2 D R2 F2 U2 R' F' L F' D R2 L2 U R D2


----------



## xyzzy (Mar 5, 2018)

Brest said:


> Next: D2 R2 F2 D' L2 D B2 D R2 F2 U2 R' F' L F' D R2 L2 U R D2



y2 z' // insp
U' L2 U2 F L' U // cross on left
R' D' R D // first slot
R2' F' R' F // second slot
R U' R' U R U' R' // third slot
U2 R2 U' R2 U R U' // last slot
R2' z' F R' F' R U R U' R' // OLL
U R' U2' R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U // PLL (R perm)
a.c.n

Next: B2 F' L2 R2 F' L2 B' R2 U2 B2 D F' L B2 L' U F R' D L U'


----------



## Sue Doenim (Mar 7, 2018)

xyzzy said:


> Next: B2 F' L2 R2 F' L2 B' R2 U2 B2 D F' L B2 L' U F R' D L U'


Waterman/Roux hybrid, a different version though
y2 x
R' B U' F' U' Rw2 U2 Rw B'//FB
Rw U M U2 R2 U R U' R U R2 U2 R'//Waterman-modified SB
U R' U' R U' R2 F' R U R U' R' F U2 R//CMLL
U2 M2 U2 M2 U R2 U' M2 U2 M' U' Rw' U2 M2 U2 R'//L6E
That was pretty bad.
Next: D' U F2 L2 D' U' F2 B' R2 U' F' U' D R F L' B R F' D' F2 L' U D2 L'


----------



## Sue Doenim (Mar 7, 2018)

Somebody said:


> Next: D' U F2 L2 D' U' F2 B' R2 U' F' U' D R F L' B R F' D' F2 L' U D2 L'


y' x
D' M2 U R' Rw' B'//FB
U2 R U' M U' Rw2 U2 R' U Rw U' R'//SB
U' F R U R' U' F'//CMLL
M U2 M' U' M' U M2 U M' U2//L6E
Oh. I was going to try my other thing again, but this Roux solve was way efficient. 35 STM!
Next: L2 B2 U R2 U F2 D2 B L R2 U' B R F B' L F' L B2 D2 F' R' U L2 U2


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 7, 2018)

Sue Doenim said:


> y' x
> D' M2 U R' Rw' B'//FB
> U2 R U' M U' Rw2 U2 R' U Rw U' R'//SB
> U' F R U R' U' F'//CMLL
> ...


https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=L2_B2..._R_F-//OLL
U-_R2_U-_R-_U-_R_U_R_U_R_U-_R//PLL
x2 D' L' R' F' U L2 B2// Cross
y' L' U L U2 L' U L//First pair
y R U' R' U' L' U' L// Second pair
U' R' U' R Dw' R U R'// Third pair
y' R U' R' U R U' R'// Last pair
U' R U R' U R' F R F' U2 R' F R F'//OLL
U' R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R//PLL (62 moves, CFOP)

Next: F2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U2 R U2 R2 B2 L D' R2 B' R F2 D' F U' F2


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 7, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> F2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U2 R U2 R2 B2 L D' R2 B' R F2 D' F U' F2



Leor : 40 STM

y2 L' D B U R U' R' r' F // (9) Left
M U R U r U' r U2 R U r2 // (11/20) EO-Middle
U' R' U' R U2 R' U // (7/27) Right square
R2 U' R' U2 R U' // (6/33) Right block
R2' U2 R U R' U R // (7/40) AntiSune

NEXT: D' L2 R2 U' R2 D U F2 D' B2 U' B' D' F R2 D R F R' D2 U
_


----------



## Sue Doenim (Mar 20, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: D' L2 R2 U' R2 D U F2 D' B2 U' B' D' F R2 D R F R' D2 U


Roux
y2
R2 B U Rw' F U' R U' B//FB
R U R' Rw' U R U2 Rw U M U R//SB
U2 Rw U R' U R U2 Rw'//CMLL
M U2 M U M' U2 M' U'//1 look L6E, using L5E alg
Next: D B D2 B' L F B2 R' F2 R' F' L D' U R2 D' U' F2 R D2 U2 B R2 D' L'


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 21, 2018)

Sue Doenim said:


> D B D2 B' L F B2 R' F2 R' F' L D' U R2 D' U' F2 R D2 U2 B R2 D' L'



Leor : 39 STM

u L' E' r' R2 B' // (6) Left
U r U r U2 R2 U r // (8/14) EO Middle
R2 U' R' U R2 U2 R2 U' R' U R U R // (13/27) Right
U' B' R2 U R2' U' R2 U' S R2' F z' U2 // (12/39) COLL Pi

NEXT: D2 F2 D R2 D' R2 B2 R2 U B2 U' F' R D' U' L F D2 U2 L' R2
_


----------



## Hazel (Mar 21, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: D2 F2 D R2 D' R2 B2 R2 U B2 U' F' R D' U' L F D2 U2 L' R2



Hexagonal Francisco

z2 y U' F' R2 U' R' // 2x2x2
R' U R y' R U' R' F L' S U2 S' // 2x2x3
U F' // Finish Hexagon
U L' U L U L' U' L U L' U2 L // CLS
U M' U M U' M' U' M // EODF
R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 // R perm

Next: U2 B R2 F' D2 R2 U2 L2 B F2 R' U F L F2 D' L2 F L B


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 21, 2018)

Aerma said:


> Hexagonal Francisco
> 
> z2 y U' F' R2 U' R' // 2x2x2
> R' U R y' R U' R' F L' S U2 S' // 2x2x3
> ...


https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=U2_B_..._R_U_R-_U-_R-_F_R2_U-_R-_U-_R_U_R-_U_R_U//Pll

x2 F' L2 U L U' L' R2 D' R'//Cross
U' R' U2 R2 U R'//First pair
L' U' L2 U' L' U' y' L' U' L2 U L' U R U2 R' U R U' R'//Second and Third pair
Dw' R' U2 R y R U2 R' U R U' R'//Forth pair
L' U' L U' L' U L U L F' L' F//OLL
U R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U//Pll (CFOP)

Next: B2 U' L2 D' R2 U2 B2 R2 D R2 U2 F U R' D B U' R2 B F' R


----------



## Sue Doenim (Mar 21, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> Next: B2 U' L2 D' R2 U2 B2 R2 D R2 U2 F U R' D B U' R2 B F' R


y2
R' D' U B Rw' U' F B//FB
Rw' U Rw U R' U' Rw2 U' M U2 Rw U Rw'//SB
U L' U' L U L F' L' F//CMLL
U2 M U' M U M U2 M U M' U2 M//L6E
Next: B F D2 U2 F B' D' L R' D2 F2 R' B2 D2 R2 L B' D L B' L' F' L2 R2 F'


----------



## Neuro (Mar 22, 2018)

Leor with experimental OLS variant using BTReduction, read New Method Thread for explanation

R2 F' U' L D//FB
r U' r U' M U' R' U' r'//EO Stripe
R U2 R2 U2 R U R U' R//BTR
R' L U' R' U L' U' R2 U' R'//Pair+OLL
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U//PLL

Roux, 36

R2 F' U' L D//FB
U r U' r U' r U' R' U r'//SB
U F' r U r' U2 r' F2 r//CMLL
U M U' M2 U M' U M' U' M' U2 M2//LSE

NEXT: D2 U2 F R2 F' L2 B D2 U2 F' U2 R B2 D F' L' D F2 D L'


----------



## Sue Doenim (Mar 23, 2018)

Neuro said:


> NEXT: D2 U2 F R2 F' L2 B D2 U2 F' U2 R B2 D F' L' D F2 D L'


Roux, 39 STM, 1LL6E using swapped L5EP
y' x2
R' E B R' B2 Uw//FB
U Rw U' R' U M' U R U' Rw U Rw' U R'//SB
U L' U' L U L F' L' F//CMLL
M2 U M' U2 M' U M' U2 M U
Next: R' F' D' L2 B2 U2 F2 B' D2 L' U F U2 R D' U F B L R' F' B2 U D2 L


----------



## Merp (Mar 24, 2018)

CFOP, 62

Inspection: x2
R L F' D' B' D' // CROSS
U2 R' U R U2 R' U R // FIRST PAIR
U' R U R' U R U' R' // SECOND PAIR
d' R' U R U2 R' U R // THIRD PAIR
U L U2 L' U2 L U' L' // FOURTH PAIR
U2 L' U' L U' L' U L U L F' L' F // OLL
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 // PLL Jb Perm

Next: 
F2 D L2 U2 R2 U' B2 D2 L2 U' F2 L' B L' B2 U R U L' F' U2


----------



## Neuro (Mar 26, 2018)

CFOP, 50

y x' R2 D R' L F L' D2//XCross
L R U2 R' U' L' U2 L U' L' y R U2 R' U' R U R'//F2L
U2 R' U' R' F R F' U R//OLL
U' R2 U' R U' R U R' U R2 D' U R U' R' D U2//PLL

Roux, 37

y x' M' U' F' B2 x2//FB
U' R2 U' R2 r' U' R2 U r'//SB
U R2' D' R U' R' D R U R//CMLL
U2 M' U M' U M' U M U M U2 M' U2 M2//LSE

ZZ (Zipper LSLL,) 40

x2 y L B R2 L F'//EOL
U2 R2 U' R2 L2 U' R L' U2 L'
R2 U R2 U' R//F2L-1E
R' U R2 D r' U2 r D' R2' U' R//COLL
R U S R2 S' R2 U' R' U'//L5E

NEXT: D' U2 F2 L2 D' B2 R2 D B2 F2 U' B' R2 F2 D2 L B' U2 L2 F'


----------



## G2013 (Mar 30, 2018)

Neuro said:


> NEXT: D' U2 F2 L2 D' B2 R2 D B2 F2 U' B' R2 F2 D2 L B' U2 L2 F'



R B L' R U z2 F y R' F2 R y' R2 U2 R F' //2x2 + 2x2x1 + edge
U' R U' R' U' L' U' L //Pair
U' R' U' R' F R' F' R //Pair
U' Rw U2' R' U' R U' R' //OLL
U R2 U' (F B') R2 (B F') U' R2 //PLL

57 moves

Note that I'd actually do these sort of things in a speedsolve...

Next: U2 R' B2 R2 B2 D2 L' R2 F2 R B' L U' R F' D U L U F2 !


----------



## Hazel (Mar 31, 2018)

G2013 said:


> Next: U2 R' B2 R2 B2 D2 L' R2 F2 R B' L U' R F' D U L U F2 !



My 1LLSLL Method, read new method thread for info

EOLine: R L U B D L' F'
F2L-1: U' L U' L U' R2 U' L' U L R U' R' U' L U L' U' R' U2 R U2 R' U R
Miranda Last Slot (I'm not very creative with naming things): R' F' R2 U' R' F' U' F R U R' F
ZBLL: U R U R' U' R' U' R U R U' R' U' R' U R U2


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 31, 2018)

Aerma said:


> My 1LLSLL Method, read new method thread for info
> 
> EOLine: R L U B D L' F'
> F2L-1: U' L U' L U' R2 U' L' U L R U' R' U' L U L' U' R' U2 R U2 R' U R
> ...


Me thinks that you forgot a critical end to your post, (A.K.A) the "next scramble". If it is easier for you I can do my own scramble.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Mar 31, 2018)

Aerma said:


> My 1LLSLL Method, read new method thread for info
> 
> EOLine: R L U B D L' F'
> F2L-1: U' L U' L U' R2 U' L' U L R U' R' U' L U L' U' R' U2 R U2 R' U R
> ...


Next scramble please 

Edit- Cubeshepherd beat me to it by like 1 second


----------



## Hazel (Mar 31, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> Me thinks that you forgot a critical end to your post, (A.K.A) the "next scramble". If it is easier for you I can do my own scramble.


Sorry!! I always do that.
Next: U B' L D2 R' F' L D F R' D2 F2 U2 B2 L U2 R B2 L' D2


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 31, 2018)

Aerma said:


> Sorry!! I always do that.
> Next: U B' L D2 R' F' L D F R' D2 F2 U2 B2 L U2 R B2 L' D2


y2 R2 U2 R L U L B2//Cross
U L U L'//1st pair
R U R' U' R' U R U' R' U R//2nd pair
U R U' R' U' y' R' U' R U' R' U R//3rd pair
R U R' Dw R' U' R//4th pair
U Lw' U' Lw L' U' L U Lw' U Lw//OLL
U2 L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2 U'//PLL (CFOP)

Next: B U2 F2 D2 L2 F L2 F' D2 U2 F2 D' B D L U' F D L' D L


----------



## Sue Doenim (Apr 1, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> Next: B U2 F2 D2 L2 F L2 F' D2 U2 F2 D' B D L U' F D L' D L


Roux with non matching blocks, 38 STM
y'
B' R' B2 U F'//FB
R U M' U R U' M' U2 M U Rw//NMSB
U2 R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2//CMLL
M U' M' U' M U M' U' M2 U' M' Rw//L6E
Next: F' D2 B' F2 L2 F L2 D2 R2 F2 R B U2 L2 U2 L D L' D2 R'


----------



## Sue Doenim (Apr 1, 2018)

Sue Doenim said:


> Next: F' D2 B' F2 L2 F L2 D2 R2 F2 R B U2 L2 U2 L D L' D2 R'


CN Roux with NMB, 43 STM 
y
B D F' R B' M2 B'//FB
R U' R U Rw' U' Rw2 U' Rw' U2 Rw U R'//SB
U2 R U' L' U R' U' L//CMLL
M U' M' U2 M' U M' U M2 U' Lw' M' U2 M U2//L6E
Next: D' B2 U2 L2 F2 R2 D L2 D2 U' L R' U' F L2 B' U2 F2 R F


----------



## Neuro (Apr 6, 2018)

Roux, 37

z2 x' U2 R2 U' B' F r' U' F//FB
r2 U r2 R' U' r2 U2 M2 U R//SB
r U' r' F R' F' R//CMLL
U2 M' U M' U2 M U2 M' U M U2 M//LSE

CFOP, 51

D' U2 L2 R F R L' U2 R U L//XCross+Influence
d R U2 R' y' R' U2 R U2 R U R' y R' U R d' L d2//F2L-1
R2 F R2 U R' U' F'//VLS
U R' U R' U' y R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F U2//V Perm

NEXT: R' L2 F2 D' F' U2 L2 U B' U2 B2 L U2 F2 L2 F2 R' U2 R'


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 6, 2018)

Inspection: x x2 x
Cross:F' R F' x' L F' D L' F
F2L 1:x' R U R' U R U' R'
F2L 2: y' F2 L F2 L'
F2L 3:R U' R' U F U2 F' U2 F' U F
F2L 4:y' U' L' U L U2 L' U L
OLL: y r Rw U' Rw' U' Rw U Rw' F
PLL: F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 6, 2018)

Next scramble: F' R D U2 F' L' R' D R' U F D2 B2 U B F L2 R B' D2 F U' B L2 D'


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 6, 2018)

tnk351 said:


> Next scramble: F' R D U2 F' L' R' D R' U F D2 B2 U B F L2 R B' D2 F U' B L2 D'


You could just edit it.


----------



## Neuro (Apr 7, 2018)

Roux, 35 (strange SB)

z y F2 U D R B F' R' U F'//FB
R2 U M2 U M2 U' r U2 r2//SB
U L' U R U' L U R'//CMLL
U2 M U2 M' U' M U' M' U//LSE

CFOP with Ribbon LSLL, 52

x2 F' R D y R'//Cross
U' R' U' R2 U' R' d' L' U L y R U2 R' y R U' R' d R U' R'//F2L-1C
U r' R2 U R' U r U2 r' U M'//TOLS
U' l' U2 l U2 R U' R' U l' U2 l U' R U' l' U2//TTLL

What other methods, if any, should I add to my solutions?

NEXT: L B2 F2 L' D2 U2 L F2 L2 B2 R B U2 R' B U' B2 F2 L' F


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 8, 2018)

inspection: x x'
cross: U2 L' B L' U' F B' U
F2L 1: x2 R' U R U' R U R'
F2L 2: y U R U R' y' L' U L 
F2L 3: y U L U L'2 U' L
F2L 4: y U2 F U F'
OLL: U M U' R U R' U' M' R' F R F'
PLL: U' M2 u M u2 M u M2
next:
L2 U2 B' L2 F L2 F' L2 F U2 L2 D B L' F2 D' B' F' D2 R F'


----------



## alexela (Apr 8, 2018)

Neuro said:


> What other methods, if any, should I add to my solutions?





Spoiler: methods (variants of CLL)



variants of CLL:
TCMLL, NM TCMLL, BTredux L5C
examples (one scramble), solutions before 30 STM
BTredux L5C 28 STM https://bit.ly/2Ix3Uer
NM TCMLL (no edge) L7E 29 STM https://bit.ly/2uSoynf
TCMLL (no edge) LSE 30 STM https://bit.ly/2EsSxSn
TCMLL NM 28 STM https://bit.ly/2uQfkIh
CMLL skip 30 STM https://bit.ly/2IAC3dq
1LL 30 https://bit.ly/2HgAeCX


----------



## alexela (Apr 8, 2018)

z2 // Inspection
L' S M' r u' R U R' u2 // First Block (9/9)
M' U r' U R2 // Second Block (no E) (5/14)
F' L F L'U' L' U x' // NMCLL (7/21)
M2 U M2 U' R U M U M' U M' U E2 M' E2 R' // L7E (16/37)

NEXT: U L2 F' L' B' F R F' B R2 L2 D B2 U B2 D B' D2 B2 F2 L' D2 R2 L' B'


----------



## Neuro (Apr 10, 2018)

I meant more as in should I add ZZ/Petrus but those are some great techniques I could add if looking for really advanced Roux solves!

CFOP, 51

y z U L2 D' R'//Cross
y' U2 R' U' R2 U R' d R' U' R d R U' R' U R' U2 R y' U2 R2 U2 R U R' U R2//F2L
U2 R U R' U R U' y R U' R' F'//OLL
U' M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 M'//PLL

Roux, 39

F' U' F U' B M' U x' y2//FB
U2 R2 r U' r' R2 U M' U' r//SB
U r2' D' r U r' D r2 U' r' U' r//CMLL
U2 M U' M U' M2 U M U2 M'//LSE

ZZ, 45

F L' F B'//EOL
U L' U R U L U2 L2 U' L R2 U' R' U' R' U R U2 R U'//F2L
R2 U R' U R U2 R'//OLL
U' R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R U//PLL

IDK, 48

z y' r2 U f' U' R F2 R' u' r u' R2 u2//CPFB
r U2 R r U M' U' M2//EO ULUR
U R2 U' R' U2 R' U R'//F2L-1E
R' U2 R U R2 U' R U R2 U' R' U2 R//BLE
M2 U' M U2 M U2 M2//L4E

NEXT: B2 U2 F2 L2 F2 U2 L' R' F2 R B2 D' B L' F2 L2 D' U L U' B2


----------



## macncheese (May 14, 2018)

What orientation should I do this scramble with


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 14, 2018)

macncheese said:


> What orientation should I do this scramble with


Standard WCA notation which is White on top and Green in front of you.


----------



## macncheese (May 14, 2018)

K still a newbie


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 14, 2018)

macncheese said:


> K still a newbie


No worries and good luck Please feel free to ask more questions if you have any.


----------



## Hero (May 17, 2018)

B2 U2 F2 L2 F2 U2 L' R' F2 R B2 D' B L' F2 L2 D' U L U' B2
CFOP
x2 y
(D' U') F R' B' L U' L ' y R' U2 R D/ X-Cross 
U R' U2 L' U L/ F2L- 2
U' R U' R2 U' R/ F2L- 3
U' R U2 R'/ F2L- 4
R U R' U R U' y R U' R' F'/ OLL
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U2/ PLL
rotationless F2L, pretty good 

Next- F2 R F2 D2 B2 F2 L' R2 U2 L2 D2 F R' D2 R U F' R' B2 D' R


----------



## Draranor (May 17, 2018)

F2 R F2 D2 B2 F2 L' R2 U2 L2 D2 F R' D2 R U F' R' B2 D' R

z2
L R F’ L F2 R D L’ //cross
L’ U L U R U R’ //f2l 1
R’ U R U2 y’ L U L’ //f2l 2
R U R’ U2 R U’ R’ //f2l 3
U’ L’ U’ L y U2 R U’ R’ //f2l 4
U F R’ F’ R U R U’ R’ //oll
U (R' U R' U' y R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F) U2 //pll

Next scramble:
D F2 D2 U F2 D B2 R2 U2 F2 R' B' L2 R' D B' D L' D' F' U


----------



## Hero (May 17, 2018)

D F2 D2 U F2 D B2 R2 U2 F2 R' B' L2 R' D B' D L' D' F' U
x' y'
D2 U' R' F D' B' D2/ cross
U y R U R' L' U L2 U' L/ F2L-1 and -2
R U R' (U' D') R U R' (D U')/ F2L- 3
y' U' R' U' R/ F2L- 4
R U R' U R U2 R' F R U R' U' F'/ OLL
U2 R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U/ PLL
fluid F2L, bad everything else
Next- R D2 B' L U D' R' B2 L' F L2 U R2 B2 R2 F2 D' B2 D2 B2


----------



## Pyjam (May 26, 2018)

Hero said:


> R D2 B' L U D' R' B2 L' F L2 U R2 B2 R2 F2 D' B2 D2 B2



y2 D2 F R' D' B' r U' x // (7) Left block
U2 R U r U r R2 U r2 // (9/16) EO-Middle
U2 R' U2 R2 U' R U2 R U R // (10/26) Right block
U2 R' U' R F U' R' U' R U F' R' U2 R // (14/40) ZBLL

NEXT: B D2 U2 B D2 U2 B R2 F2 D2 F' R U2 R' U' F' D2 L F D2


----------



## joshsailscga (May 26, 2018)

B D2 U2 B D2 U2 B R2 F2 D2 F' R U2 R' U' F' D2 L F D2

z2
L R2 F2 D' R' D' /cross
L' U' L U' L' U L /F2L1
Choose your own ending:
1) R U R' U' R U R' U2 /F2L2
y R U2 R' U' R U R' /F2L3
y U' R U2 R' U R U' R' /F2L4
U' R U' R' U2 R U y R U' R' U' F' /OLL
2) U' R U R' L U L' /F2L2
y R U' R' /F2L3
2a) U L' U L U2 L' U L /F2L4
U2 R U R' U R U' y R U' R' F' /OLL
M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 /PLL
2b) U L' U L U L' U2 L /F2L4
U Fw' L' U' L U Fw /OLL
M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 U /PLL

This was a fun scramble, interesting look at how little choices can lead to a vastly different solve.

Edit: forgot new scramble.
B D' B2 U L2 D' B2 D' L2 U F D2 B L' U F2 L2 B' D


----------



## Pyjam (May 27, 2018)

joshsailscga said:


> B D' B2 U L2 D' B2 D' L2 U F D2 B L' U F2 L2 B' D



U' D' B' D' B2 // (5) EO-line
L U L R2 U2 L' U L2 U' L' // (10/15) Left block
R U R' U' R' U' R' U2 R // (9/24) 3rd slot + 4th pair
U' R' U' R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F U' // (16/40) Sune + PLL V (w/ cancellations)

NEXT: U2 L2 B R2 F U2 B2 R2 F U2 F D L' B2 L F' L' B2 U R' D'
–


----------



## Pyjam (Jun 5, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> U2 L2 B R2 F U2 B2 R2 F U2 F D L' B2 L F' L' B2 U R' D'



ZZ : 35 HTM

z2 R' B R L' D F' D' R2 D' // (9) EO-line
R' U R' U L U' L U2 L' // (9/18) Left block
R' U R U R2 U2 R U2 R // (9/27) F2L-1
U' R' r' F R F' r U' // (8/35) Solved

NEXT: F2 D F2 R2 D' F2 D2 L2 U B2 R2 B' R2 D' F L2 D' U2 L U' F2
_


----------



## Neuro (Jun 8, 2018)

Roux, 37

x2 y M' U F U2 B//FB
R2 U R U2 R U r' U M' U2 r' U' R//SB
U' R' U L U' R U L'//CMLL
U M U' M' U' M' U2 M U' M2 U'//LSE

NEXT: B' D2 B2 U L2 D' R L F' U2 D2 L2 U' L2 F2 R2 U2 B2 F'


----------



## Pyjam (Jun 8, 2018)

Neuro said:


> B' D2 B2 U L2 D' R L F' U2 D2 L2 U' L2 F2 R2 U2 B2 F'



x2 F R2 L U B' U2 F2 // (7) EO-line
R U2 R U R' U2 R2 // (7/14) Right square
L2 U' L' U' L2 U' L // (7/21) Left block
U2 R D R' U2 R D' (R2) // (7/28) AB3E
R' U' R' U' R' U R U R U // (10/38) Solved

NEXT: F2 D U R2 B2 R2 U B2 D F2 L2 F' D' R F L2 U B2 L' F' U
_


----------



## Hero (Jun 11, 2018)

F2 D U R2 B2 R2 U B2 D F2 L2 F' D' R F L2 U B2 L' F' U

x'
r' R F' U L F' L2 U L D/ X-Cross
U' R U2 R'/ F2L-2
y U' R U' R' U' R U2 R'/ F2L-3
U' R' U2 R U R' U2 R/ F2L-4
U2 R U R' U' R' F R F'/ OLL
R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 L R U'/ PLL

Nice scramble 

Next: F2 R2 U2 B2 R' U2 R U2 R2 F2 D2 F R' F' L' B' U L' F2 R2 F'


----------



## Hazel (Jun 11, 2018)

Hero said:


> F2 R2 U2 B2 R' U2 R U2 R2 F2 D2 F R' F' L' B' U L' F2 R2 F'



x z' R2 M B' // 2 2x2x1 blocks
F' U' F // 3rd CE pair
M' U M // DF and orientating LL edges
d' M' U2 M // last cross edge
U2 y R U2 R' U R U' R' U' R U R' U R U2 R' // pair up and solve last CE pair
U' M2 U M' U2 M' U M2 // EPLL

37 STM

Next: R2 F2 R2 D2 R2 B' D2 R2 F D2 L B' D L2 R B F L R'


----------



## Pyjam (Jun 11, 2018)

Aerma said:


> R2 F2 R2 D2 R2 B' D2 R2 F D2 L B' D L2 R B F L R'



ZZ 39 HTM

zz U2 L B' D F D // (6) EO-line
R2 U2 R2 // (3/9) F2L 1
U2 L U' L // (4/13) F2L 2
R' U2 R U2 L // (5/18) F2L 3
U' R' U R U R' // (6/24) F2L 4
U (R U2' R' U' R U' R') // (8/32) AntiSune
y (R U R' U R U2' R') // (7/39) Sune

NEXT: D' R' U' R' L' D L U2 D B' L2 F R2 L2 B L2 U2 F U2 R2
—


----------



## Pyjam (Jun 19, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> D' R' U' R' L' D L U2 D B' L2 F R2 L2 B L2 U2 F U2 R2



U2 r U' F2 D r // (6) 2x2x2 block
R2 D L' F L // (5/11) Edge orientation
D U' R U x2 // (4/15) 2x2x3 block
U R2 U2 R U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U' z' // (11/26) F2L
R2 D r' U2 r D' R' U2 R' // (9/35) ZBLL U

NEXT: U2 F2 U' F2 U2 F2 R2 U2 L2 U L R2 U B' L' D' L F' U' L D'
—


----------



## Hero (Jun 20, 2018)

x2 z' 
Cross// D2 R' F D2
F2L-1// R' F R F' y' L U' L'
F2L-2// R U2 R' U' R U R'
F2L-3// U R' U R U2 y L U L'
F2L-4// U d R' U2 R U R' U2 R
OLL// U R' F R U R' U' F' U R
PLL// U M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U' M2

Next: R' D B2 U2 R2 F2 L2 U F2 D' R2 U2 L B' D' B' U2 R F2 U'


----------



## _zoux (Jun 27, 2018)

x2 U' F2 R D' // Ribbon // 4

y E2 U F U2 F' L' U2 L // pseudo ZF2L // 8

M2 S2 U2 S2 M2 y' // D - H perm // 5

y R U' R' U' F' U2 F U2 R U2 R'// OLLCP // 11

d' R U R' U2 R U R' U' R' U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // L5E // 15

44 STM

Next: L B' U2 R2 B2 D2 F' L2 U B2 L' F L' F2 D B' U2 R' D2 B'


----------



## Pyjam (Jul 1, 2018)

_zoux said:


> L B' U2 R2 B2 D2 F' L2 U B2 L' F L' F2 D B' U2 R' D2 B'



zz D' L2 F' L' U' B' // (6) EO-line
U' R L' U L' // (5/11) Left square
U R2 U R // (4/15) Right square
U' R U R' U' R // (6/21) Right block
L' // (1/22) Left block
y F R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U' F' // (18/40) ZBLL L

NEXT: L2 F2 U L2 D2 L2 B2 R2 F2 D' B2 F' U' B F D U' R B' L D'


----------



## Hero (Jul 3, 2018)

L2 F2 U L2 D2 L2 B2 R2 F2 D' B2 F' U' B F D U' R B' L D'

z2
D2 L D R' U' R' D2 F// Cross
U R U2 R' y R U' R'// F2L- 1
y U L U' L'// F2L- 2
U2 R U2 R' U R U' R'// F2L-3
U' R' U R U2 y R U R'// F2L-4
r U R' U R U' R' U R U2 r'// OLL
U R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F U// PLL

Next- D2 R' L U L2 D' L2 D F B2 R B2 L U2 B2 R' D2 B2 L


----------



## Pyjam (Jul 4, 2018)

Hero said:


> D2 R' L U L2 D' L2 D F B2 R B2 L U2 B2 R' D2 B2 L



(y2) r' U D2 F2 L F // (6) Left block
r' R' U M' U' r' // (6/12) Edge orientation
U2 R2 U' M2' // (4/16) Middle
U R' U2 R' U2 R' U' R' U' // (9/25) Right block
R2 L U2 L' U' L U2 R' U L' // (10/35) PLL J

NEXT: D B' L' U B L F' D2 F' U' B2 D' F2 U B2 D B2 U L2
—


----------



## _zoux (Jul 4, 2018)

x2 U' D R2 L B // EOLine // 3 AT 
U R U' F2 R2 F2 U R // Square numba one // 8 ATM
L' U L2 U2 L' U L U L' U R U R' U R U' R' // Square numba two and + two pairs ACCIDENTALY // 17 ATM
U' R' U' L U' R U L' U R' U' R U' R' U R U // Bad ZBLL i learnt from random daily ZBLL video // 17 ATM
45 ATM 
Next: L' B2 L' B2 L' B2 U2 R' F' U' R2 F2 L' B' D2 B D' U2


----------



## _zoux (Jul 4, 2018)

y2 (U2 L U2 L') (F L' F2) // Left // 7 ATM 
(r U R' U' r') (U R') (M2 U r2 R') // EO // 9 ATM
U R' U2 R U R U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R U // Right // 14 ATM
D' R2 D R2 U' R2 D' R2 D R2 U R // ZBLL // 13 ATM
Total: 41 ATM
Leor is cool 
Next: R2 U R2 F B' D' R2 D2 L2 B' D L2 D' L D L' D B2 R' U2


----------



## Pyjam (Jul 4, 2018)

_zoux said:


> R2 U R2 F B' D' R2 D2 L2 B' D L2 D' L D L' D B2 R' U2



(z2) R B L U' D F R2 D' // (8) EO-line
R2 U R2 U2 R U R U2 L // (9/17) 2 opposite squares
U' L U L' R U2 R' U2 L // (9/26) 2 opposites blocks
U R2 B2 R' U2 R' U' R2 B2 R2' U' R B2 R' // (14/40) Fun ZBLL

NEXT: D L2 R2 D B2 U B2 U F2 U' L' U F' D F L R F2 D2 B R
—


----------



## _zoux (Jul 9, 2018)

https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=D_L2_...S_U2_S-_U-_S2_U-_S-_U2_S-_U_//_L8E_//_17/46


next U' B' D' F' R2 F' L' U2 B' R B R' D F R2 B D' B R2 U'


----------



## _zoux (Jul 16, 2018)

briggs, 40 STM
U' B' D' F' R2 F' L' U2 B' R B R' D F R2 B D' B R2 U' // Scramble
y U2 R2 U' f2 U r2 U' r u2 // CPFB // 9/9
M R U' r' U' r U2 r' U2 r // mid + pair // 10/19
U' R2 U2 R' U2 R' // Square // 6/25
U F' L2 D L2 D' F B2 U R2 F2 D2 F2 R2 B2 // L9P // 15

next: L D2 L' U L' B2 D L2 D' L2 D F U' F' D2 R' B L' B2 R2


----------



## _zoux (Jul 17, 2018)

briggs, 48 STM
L D2 L' U L' B2 D L2 D' L2 D F U' F' D2 R' B L' B2 R2 // scramble
x' y2 // inspection
(U' R' U' R F2 R S2) (r U r u2 M' u' r2 u2) # cpfb 15,15
R' U2 r' U r U R' U' r2 # mid 9,24
R U2 R2 U R U2 R' U' R' U2 R' # square + tsle 11,35
U' R U R2 U R2 U2 R' U' R' U2 R U2 # TTLL 13

next: R' U' F' D2 B R' B2 R2 D R F R2 F' L U' B' R' F' L' D2


----------



## Pyjam (Jul 17, 2018)

_zoux said:


> R' U' F' D2 B R' B2 R2 D R F R2 F' L U' B' R' F' L' D2



(z2) D F B' R F' U' F L D // (9) EO-line
R' U R' U R U2 L U L // (9/18) Left block
U2 R2 U' R U' R' U2 R' // (8/26) Right block
U R2 D r' U2 r D' R' U2 R' U2 // (11/37) Fat COLL U

NEXT: B2 L2 U2 B' U2 L2 F' R2 F2 U2 F2 L B' U L F' D U2 F2 U2 L'
_


----------



## Pyjam (Jul 21, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> B2 L2 U2 B' U2 L2 F' R2 F2 U2 F2 L B' U L F' D U2 F2 U2 L'



D' F M2' U' L' U' R' U' x // (8) Left block
r M' U r' U2 r' U' r // (8) Edge orientation
U' M' U2 M' // (4/20) Middle block
R2 U2 R2 U2 R L U' R U L' U' // (11/31) All but 3 corners
R' U L U' R' U L' U' R2 // (9/40) Last 3 corners

NEXT: B2 U2 R D2 R U2 R F2 R2 D2 R2 B L F2 D2 L' D R U R'
—


----------



## Hero (Jul 23, 2018)

B2 U2 R D2 R U2 R F2 R2 D2 R2 B L F2 D2 L' D R U R'

x
F D' F2 R (D' U') R U R' D'// X-Cross
U' R U' R' L U' L'// F2L-2
y (U D') L' U' L D// F2L-3
U2 R' F R F' U' R' F R F'// F2L-4 + EO
U' R U' R' U2 L R U' R' U L' U// T ZBLL

Next: R2 D' U' B2 D R2 D' B2 U' R2 F2 L B' F' D F R' B' F R' B'


----------



## Pyjam (Jul 24, 2018)

Hero said:


> R2 D' U' B2 D R2 D' B2 U' R2 F2 L B' F' D F R' B' F R' B'



ZZ 34 STM

r2 R D B' R' F' // (6) EO-line
U2 R2 U2 R U2 L R2 U2 L // (9/15) Left
U' R U' R U' R2 U' // (7/22) Right
R U2 R U R' U' R U R' U R U' // (12/34) Top

NEXT: D2 F2 L2 U B2 D' B2 R2 D' R2 U2 R F2 L U' L F' U R2 D' R
—


----------



## Tixta (Jul 24, 2018)

HASH-CUBE said:


> Hi all, i decided to make this game so we can all learn and have fun...
> 
> so here it is:
> i start by giving you a scramble, and then show the way of solving it using the method i use, then i post a new scramble ... the next member take it and make a solve for it using the method he use, then he post a scramble for the next member to solve it, and so on.
> ...


For OLL try: F R U R' U' S R U R' U' f'


----------



## _zoux (Jul 24, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: D2 F2 L2 U B2 D' B2 R2 D' R2 U2 R F2 L U' L F' U R2 D' R
> —



y' F U r2 D2 R' F U F' // Left (8)
U M2 U' R U r U r R U2 R U r2 // EO (13)
U' R U R2 U R' D' R U2 R' D R2 U2 R' U R U2 R' // Right + orient (18)
y2 x L U' L D2 L' U L D2 L2 // PLL A (9)
48 STM

https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=D2_F2...L_D2_L-_U_L_D2_L2_//_PLL_A_(9)
&view=playback
NEXT: D2 F D' L' U' F' D R2 F2 R2 F2 U2 R D' B' R B L2 D L
:v


----------



## Pyjam (Jul 24, 2018)

_zoux said:


> D2 F D' L' U' F' D R2 F2 R2 F2 U2 R D' B' R B L2 D L



ZZ 40 STM :

(z2) R2 U' M U M' D' L' D' // (8) EO-line
L2 U' R' U' L' (R2' u' R2 u) // (9/17) Left
U2 R U' R' U2 R2 U2 R U2 R' // (10/27) Right + CO
y R' U' R y R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 U' // (13/40) PLL G

Leor 35 STM :

(z2 x) M2 U' r D' U M' B' // (7) Left
r' S R' S' U2 M' U2 M // (8/15) EO-Middle
U R' U2 R U' M F R F' M' // (10/25) Right + CO
U' x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 // (10/35) PLL A

NEXT: R B2 D2 U2 R2 D2 R' B2 F2 R2 U2 B L U L F2 D2 U' F' U'
—


----------



## Neuro (Jul 25, 2018)

CFOP-59

y' z' B' U R2 F2 U F' D2//XCross
L U2 L2 U L d L' U2 L R' U2 R L' U2 L U L' U' L//F2L
U F U R U2 R' U' R U2 R' U' F'//OLL
y' R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R//PLL

Roux-39

z y' D R' B2 r2' U' r F'//FB
U2 R' U r2 U M U R2 U' r'//SB
U' F R2 D R' U R D' R2' U' F'//CMLL
U' M U' M U2 M2 U M' U2 M' U2//LSE

ZZ-49

x2 F D' F' R' B D'//EOL
R2 U R U R2 L' U L2 U L U2 R U2 R2 U R U2 R2 U R'//F2L
U2 R U R' U R U' R D R' U' R D'//COLL
r2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 M' U'//EPLL

Petrus-42

R D' R2' L' B2//2x2x2
U2 R U' R2//2x2x3
U' M' U M y'//EO
R' U R2 U2 R U' R2 U2 R U2 R' U R//F2L
D' R U R' U' D R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 U'//PLL

NEXT: R U2 R2 U' F2 L2 B2 L2 U2 B2 D U' F L F2 U L F2 U2 B L


----------



## Pyjam (Jul 25, 2018)

Neuro said:


> R U2 R2 U' F2 L2 B2 L2 U2 B2 D U' F L F2 U L F2 U2 B L



ZZ 35 STM

(y2 x) M' D' L' R2 U' R' B' // (7) EO-line
L' U L' U' L' U2 L' // (7/14) Left
U2 R U R U2 R2 U' R2 U (z') // (9/23) Right
(y2) R' U' R (y) R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 // (12/35) PLL G

Leor 35 STM

(z2) L R2 U R' U2 R' D' L U2 L' // (10) Left
R' U' r' U' r U M2' R' U M2' // (10/20) EO-Middle
R' U' R' U' R2 U' R' // (7/27) Right - COLL-skip
M2' U' M U2 M' U' M2' U // (8/35) PLL U

NEXT: R2 F' L2 F D2 B2 F L2 R2 U2 R2 D' F' D' B2 R B2 U' F' U' L2
—


----------



## vovker (Jul 25, 2018)

scramble: R2 F' L2 F D2 B2 F L2 R2 U2 R2 D' F' D' B2 R B2 U' F' U' L2


*z2 y
L' R U' R' F R B2 D2 | cross (8/8)
U2 R U' R' U2 R U' R' | 1 (8/16)
y L U L' R' U R2 U' R' | 2 (8/32)
d' y R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R2| 3 (8/40)
d R U R' U' F' U F | 4 (8/48)
U' M U' L' U' L U L F' L' F M' | OLL (12/60)
R2 U' S' U2 S U' R2 | PLL (7/67)
*
next: U2 B2 L' F2 D2 R2 F2 L' U2 R D L' F2 D2 R' U2 R2


----------



## Pyjam (Jul 25, 2018)

vovker said:


> U2 B2 L' F2 D2 R2 F2 L' U2 R D L' F2 D2 R' U2 R2



y' R D' R' D' R D2 R2 U' R D R' U R D // (14) Schblurg
y' R2 D R2 D' R2 B2 D' U' L2 // (9/23) 2x2x3 block
U' R2 U' R' U' R' U // (7/30) Solved

*UPDATE:*

U L2 U' F2 U2 L2 U' L' U' L' // (10) All but 3C2E
U' F' U L2 D' B D L2 U2 // (9/19) 2E2C-perm (pseudo T-perm)
F2 L2 F' R' F L2 F' R U' // (9/28) 3-corner cycle


----------



## Pyjam (Jul 26, 2018)

vovker said:


> U2 B2 L' F2 D2 R2 F2 L' U2 R D L' F2 D2 R' U2 R2



Solution by Gaëtan Fraginière:

F2 D2 // Block (Pseudo 2x2x2 not used) (2/2)
(U' R2 D) // 2x2x2 (3/5)
U2 L2 U2 F2 // F2L-1 + Blocks (4/9)
(L' F' L' F) // create last blue F2L (tripod) (4/13)
(U' F U) // orient edges (3/16)
(R' F2 L F L' F2 R) // Winter variation + skip (7/23)
(F2) // AUF (1/24)

Solution: F2 D2 U2 L2 U2 (F2 F2) R' F2 L F' L' F2 R U' F' U F' L F L D' R2 U
24 - 2 (NISS cancellation) = 22 moves

NEXT: D U' B2 R2 U' B2 F2 R2 D' U B' L' D' B' F' D' R D' L U'
—


----------



## Neuro (Jul 30, 2018)

LEOR, 35

y x D' U2 F r B//FB
r' U r R r U M U2 r U2 r'//EO+Square
R' U R' U2 R U R' U R//L3C Redux
d L' D L' U2 L D' L' U2 L2//L3C

Roux, 43

y x D' U2 F r B//FB
r' U r2 U' R U2 R U' R U R' U' r//SB
U L' U2 L U2' L F' L' F//CMLL
U M U M' U' M' U2 M U M2 U M U2 M U2 M2//LSE

NEXT: U' L2 F' L2 U2 B' L2 U2 B' F2 R' B2 L' R2 D F U B2 F


----------



## Pyjam (Jul 30, 2018)

Neuro said:


> U' L2 F' L2 U2 B' L2 U2 B' F2 R' B2 L' R2 D F U B2 F



Leor 44 STM :

(x2) F' R2 U B D2 U F' // (7) Left
r' U' r2 R' U2 R2 U M' U' R U' r2 // (12/19) EO-Middle
R' U R2 U2 R2 U' R' U R // (9/28) Right
L U2 L' U' L U' L' U' L U L' U L U2 L' U // (16/44) 2GLL

Roux 41 STM :

(x2) F' R2 U B D2 U F' // (7) FB
M' U r' U' r2 R U R U2 R U' R' U2 // (13/20) SB
R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R // (9/29) COLL H (3 moves cancelled)
U2 M' U M' U M2' U' M2' U' M U2 M' // (12/41) LSE

ZZ 38 STM :

(z2) R L' F L2 B' L' D L' D // (9) EOL
L D2 R' U2 R // (5/14) Right square
L U L2 U2 L2 U' L' // (7/21) Left block
U2 R U' R' U R // (6/27) Right block + top square
U2 f R' F' R U2 R U2' R' U2 S' // (11/38) Fun ZBLL

ZZ 36 STM :

(z2) R' B D L' F' B2 D2 // (7) EOL
L U2 L' U R U L' U' L2 U2 L // (11/18) Left
R2 U' L' U R2 U' L // (7/25) 3-corner permutation
R' U' R2 U R2 U' R U2 R' U R // (11/36) Right + Top

NEXT: B' D2 F' D2 B' D2 F' D2 R2 F R' D' R' U' L2 F L' B F2 L
—


----------



## _zoux (Jul 30, 2018)

40, zz (svcp)

D' B' R' U' D F U' F2
R U R2 r' F r2
B' r' U2 R U' R' U R
U R r B' r'
U' R' U
L' U R2 U' L U R' U R' U'

R F R' U' R2 D2 L' D2 B2 L F2 D2 R' D R B2 R B' D2 F


----------



## _zoux (Jul 30, 2018)

40, zz
B R2 B2 D2 F L U R2 D
R U L' R' U2 R2
U R U' R' U R
L U2 L' U2 L2
y2 R U R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R'
U2 R2

D' F' D L U L' B' D' R' F2 U2 L U2 B L D R F' U2 L


----------



## Pyjam (Jul 30, 2018)

_zoux said:


> R F R' U' R2 D2 L' D2 B2 L F2 D2 R' D R B2 R B' D2 F



(z2) R U2 F2 // (3) 2x2 block
R' U R' // (3/6) 2x2 block
U2 B U' B // (4/10) 3x2 left block
M' U r' U M U' r // (7/17) F2L
(y2) F R' F' R U2 R U2 // (7/24) OLL (2 moves canceled)
L U2 L' U' L U2 R' U L' // (9/33) PLL J


----------



## Pyjam (Jul 31, 2018)

_zoux said:


> D' F' D L U L' B' D' R' F2 U2 L U2 B L D R F' U2 L



Leor 44 STM : 

(y2) R F2 U' L2 F L F R F // (9) Left
r' U2 R2 U r' U' r2 U M2' // (9/18) EO-Middle
U' R U R' U R' U' R' U' R' // (10/28) Right
U2 F R' F' r U R U' r' // (9/37) COLL
M2' U' M U2 M' U' M2' // (7/44) PLL U

Roux 44 STM :

(y2) R F2 U' L2 F L F R F // (9) FB
r' U2 R U' R' U L U' R2 U (x) // (10/19) SB
M2' U' M2' U2 M2' // (5/24) Pre-EO
r U' r' U r' D' r U' r' D r // (11/35) CMLL
U M2' U2 M U2 M' U M2' U' // (9/44) LSE

NEXT: B2 R2 B2 R2 D2 B' F2 R2 U2 B' D2 L F' D' U R' B' F2 U2 F2 R'
—


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 3, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> B2 R2 B2 R2 D2 B' F2 R2 U2 B' D2 L F' D' U R' B' F2 U2 F2 R'



Leor 32 STM :

(x2) D' F D2 B' R D' R2 D // (8) Left
U2 M' U' M // (4/12) EO-Middle
R U' R' U R U R2 U R // (9/21) Right
F R U R2' F R F' R U' R' F' // (11/32) EZLL L

NEXT: R L2 F2 U' B' L' D2 F' L2 D' L2 U2 R2 U' F2 R2 B2 D F2
—


----------



## Neuro (Aug 4, 2018)

SSC but it's (almost) squan, 45

x2 R2 D F R2 B' R' B'//EOL on L
U R2 D2 R2 D' R//Redux to OL5C
L D' F2 D F2 L'//OL5C
U D R2 u' R2 D R2 D' R2 U' R2//Corners
y M U2 M' D' M' U2 M//Separation
D z2 M2 U M' U2 M U M2//Permutation

NEXT: F2 D2 L D2 R D2 U2 L' B2 L2 R D' R' B F U' B L2 U R'


----------



## _zoux (Aug 4, 2018)

z2 L' D2 U R2 U' M' r B' 
U R D' r U r' (D U') r U2 r'
U' R' U R U R U R' U2 R2
U R U' R' U' R U R' U R U2 R' U2 

is there any stuff on leors EO?
next: R' D L B2 U' B' D2 R2 F' L2 U' L' D B' U' R U F R' F'


----------



## _zoux (Aug 4, 2018)

F R' B M' U' R U' R' U' x y2
U' F R F' M2 U r2 
R U2 R' U2 R' U R2 U' R'
U2 R U' R' U' R' F R U R U' R' F'
M2 U M' U2 M U M2 U
next: B' U B2 L2 U R' F R' U2 L2 U' L F' R' F' L D2 L' D2 B


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 4, 2018)

_zoux said:


> R' D L B2 U' B' D2 R2 F' L2 U' L' D B' U' R U F R' F'



There's a mistake in the 3rd ligne of your solution.

(y2) B r' D r' U R2' U F // (8) Left
r U2 r U' r2 // (5/13) EO-Middle
U' R U' R U2 R' U' R' U' R2 U' R' U' R' // (14/27) Right
(R2 D r' U2 r D' R2') U' R U' R' U2 // (12/39) ZBLL



_zoux said:


> is there any stuff on leors EO?



Here are my own sheets for special cases (red letters in accolades are grips, not moves):


----------



## _zoux (Aug 4, 2018)

_zoux said:


> next: B' U B2 L2 U R' F R' U2 L2 U' L F' R' F' L D2 L' D2 B


y2 B r2 B r' D2 L' F
U r R U' R' U' R U r U M U' M' U2 M'
U' R2 U2 R U2 R' U R
F2 R U2 R' U2 R' F2 R
U M2 U M U2 M' U' M2

// View at alg.cubing.net
thanks pyjamy 
next: D' F' D L U L' B' D' R' F2 U2 L U2 B L D R F' U2 L


----------



## _zoux (Aug 4, 2018)

_zoux said:


> next: D' F' D L U L' B' D' R' F2 U2 L U2 B L D R F' U2 L


y2 U' r' F' r B x R' E R' E'
r U' M U M' U2 M U2 M'
R2 U2 R U2 R U R U' R' U2 R
U' R' U2 R2 U R'
y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2
next: L' F' L D2 F2 U2 F' R' D' B2 L B' L' F L D' B' U R2 U2


----------



## _zoux (Aug 4, 2018)

// Sucky WaterRoux solve :v) //
x2 y D L D2 M U2 r' F
U R' U R' U
R U' R' F R' F' R2
U M' U' R2 U M2 U2 M2 U R M U'
r2 U M U2 M2 U R2 
M U' M' U2 M U M2 
U' M U2 M' U2 M2 U2 
next: L2 F2 R2 B2 U' L2 B U2 B2 L' U B2 R' D2 B2 D' F L B2 D2


----------



## _zoux (Aug 4, 2018)

// another bad waterroux solve //
U2 B2 U F R' r' F
U2 R' U' 
R' F R U F U' R U R' U' F'
M' U2 M U M' U M U r R
U2 r2 U M2 U R2
U' M U2 M U' M2 U2 M2 U' M2 U2
next: U2 R F U R D' B2 L' B' D2 B' L2 B R U2 B' L B U' B


----------



## adimare (Aug 4, 2018)

Time traveling ZZ solve:

Scramble:
L2 F2 R2 B2 U' L2 B U2 B2 L' U B2 R' D2 B2 D' F L B2 D2

Solution:
(R' U L2 B D) // EO Line
R' U2 R' L // 1st two pairs
(L U' L' U L U' L') // 3rd pair
(U R' U' R U' R' U' R) // 4th pair
R B' R F2 R' B R F2 R2 // PLL
U2 // AUF

alg.cubing.net

No need to post since _zoux already did.


----------



## _zoux (Aug 4, 2018)

// fuc 52
r U D F U' B' U r D' x'
r U r U r R2 F R F' U2 R U M2
R U' R2 U' R
U R U' R' U2 R U' R' U R U2 y'
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'



next: D F2 R' F2 R F U2 R B2 D R U2 R' B2 D B' U B R2 B


----------



## _zoux (Aug 4, 2018)

B' r R U' B zz
r U' M U r' U2 R2 U' 
r2 R U2 R' U R' U R U
R' U2 R U' R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R'
M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 U'
next: F2 R U2 B L2 U F L2 U B' D L' U' L' U' F2 D' F2 R2 U


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 4, 2018)

_zoux said:


> F2 R U2 B L2 U F L2 U B' D L' U' L' U' F2 D' F2 R2 U



Roux 39 STM:

(y') U' B U F2 D' r2 D // (7) FB
U' R U2 R U M' r U' R' M' U2 r' U' R // (14/21) SB
U' F U R U' R' F' // (7/28) CMLL
M2' U' M U M' U2 M' U2 M U' M2' // (11/39) LSE

NEXT: B2 L2 B2 L2 D B2 F2 R2 B2 U2 F2 L' D2 F D2 R B2 R2 B' U' F'
—


----------



## _zoux (Aug 4, 2018)

WaterLeor (@Papasmurfs idea, not mine )
F R B' r R B' R y' z // Left (7)
R2 U' r U r R2 U' r2 U2 // EO (9)
R U2 R' r' F R F' r U R' // WVCP (11)
U R U R U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R U' R' U // L6EP (13)
39 STM :v

next: L2 F L' B2 R2 D2 F2 R L D2 L R' B' F2 L2 D' B' U' B2 R2


----------



## Lid (Aug 4, 2018)

_zoux said:


> next: L2 F L' B2 R2 D2 F2 R L D2 L R' B' F2 L2 D' B' U' B2 R2


x F' R D2 R' L2 // X-Cross
y' L U' L' U' R U R' // 2nd pair
d D R U R' D' // 3rd
F' U2 F U' R U R' // 4th
y r' U2 R U R' U' R U R' U r // LL
5+7+6+7+11=36 HTM

NEXT: L2 D2 F2 D B2 U R2 D2 U' B2 R B2 D F' L B U2 R2 U F2


----------



## _zoux (Aug 4, 2018)

CP RNS
U' B' D R' F L' F2 // EOLOL (7)
U' R' D' R U' R U2 // Pair + triplet (7)
R D R U' D R // OL5C (6)
D' R2 D R2 U2 L2 // CPFB (6)
U' M2 U r2 // SB (4)
U2 M' U2 M U M2 // 4B (6)
U M U2 M U' // 4C (5)
41 STM, 40 ATM 
next: L' D F2 U2 L2 D2 R F' D2 R2 D B2 D2 B2 R F2 U' L2 D R


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 4, 2018)

_zoux said:


> L' D F2 U2 L2 D2 R F' D2 R2 D B2 D2 B2 R F2 U' L2 D R



Roux 43 STM

(z2) M' F L B F2 D2 F' D // (8) FB
R' U2 R' U' R2 U2 M U2 r U r' // (11/19) SB
R U2' R2' F R F' U2 R' F R F' // (11/30) CMLL
U2 M U' M' U M' U2 M U M2' U' M2' U2' // (13/43) LSE

NEXT: L B' R F R2 D' F2 R' D F D2 F2 B2 U L2 D R2 F2 B2 R2 B2
—


----------



## adimare (Aug 5, 2018)

Time traveling CFOP:

U2 R U R' // 1st pair
B' U2 B2 L' B' L // 2nd pair
U L' U' L U2 L' U L // 3rd pair
U R' U' R // 4th pair
U r U R U' r' F R' U R U' R' F' // LL
U2 // AUF
D' B' L' F' R F2 // Cross (from the past)

Next: F2 U' R2 B2 R2 F2 D' F2 U' L2 U' L B' L2 R' D' B R' U' B2 U'


----------



## Neuro (Aug 5, 2018)

The 36 club!

L B' R F R2 D' F2 R' D F D2 F2 B2 U L2 D R2 F2 B2 R2 B2

Roux, 36

x y U D2 L D2 y R2 U F'//FB
R' U R' U r' U R2 U2 R'//SB
F' L F L' U2' L' U2 L//CMLL
U' M' U M' U2 M2 U M2 U2 M U2 M'//LSE

LEOR, 36 (ugly EOS and F2L)

x y U D2 L D2 y R2 U F'//FB
r' U2 R2 U S' U' S r2//EOS
R2 U R2 U R' U' R2 U R2 U' R2//F2L
U x' R U' R' D R U R' D' x U2//ZBLL

Briggs v1, 36

x y2 u U R u' R F r F U F//CPFB
U' r U r' U r' U r//EOS
U R' U2 R' U2 R2//F2L
U R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R//2GLL


----------



## Neuro (Aug 5, 2018)

CFCE, 51

M' U M' D' R2//Cross
y U R U R2' U2 R d y' R U' R' U R U R' y R U' R' U2 R U R2' U R U2 R' U R//F2L
U F R U' R' U' R U R' F'//CLL
y2 R U R' U' M' U R U' r'//ELL

NEXT: B' D F2 U R2 L F D' F2 L B2 L' D2 B2 R F2 D2 B2 R2 U'


----------



## Neuro (Aug 5, 2018)

Not one of the scrambles but check out this 29 move Roux solve

D2 L2 D2 U2 B2 D2 U2 F' U2 B' F D' R' F' D2 L' R2 B U F2

z' y U L D' B' r B'//FB (6/6)
r U r U2 R2//SB (5/11)
U' L' U R U' L U R'//CMLL (8/19)
U2 M U' M' U2 M2 U M' U2 M'//LSE (10/29)


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 5, 2018)

Neuro said:


> B' D F2 U R2 L F D' F2 L B2 L' D2 B2 R F2 D2 B2 R2 U'



Roux 41 STM:

(z2) D M2' U F' M2' U' R B2 // (8) FB
R2 r U R' U2 M r' U' r // (9/17) SB
U2 R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2 // (10/27) CMLL
M U M U2 M U' M' // (7/34) EO
U2 M2' U M U2 M U2 // (7/41) L4E

NEXT: L B' R2 F L2 F' B' U' R' B2 D R2 F2 U' B2 D B2 U R2 D
—


----------



## porkynator (Aug 5, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: L B' R2 F L2 F' B' U' R' B2 D R2 F2 U' B2 D B2 U R2 D



z2
D2 M' S2 L' U' F //FB (6/6)
U2 R U2 R' U' M' U2 R' U R //Pseudo SB (10/16)
U' R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D //CMLL + fix pseudo (9/25)
L' U' L U M2 U' L' U L //LSE (9/34)

see on alg.cubing.net

Next scramble: L2 B' R2 U2 R2 F2 D2 B' R2 B2 L2 U B L R U2 B' F' U L' B2


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 6, 2018)

porkynator said:


> L2 B' R2 U2 R2 F2 D2 B' R2 B2 L2 U B L R U2 B' F' U L' B2



Leor 38 STM :

(y2) D R D F' U D2 R D F2 // (9) Left
U2 R' U M' U' M R2 U2 R' U' M2 // (11/20) EO-Middle
R U2 R' U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R // (9/29) Right
(y) r U2' R2' F R F' R U2' r' // (9/38) COLL L

Roux 36 STM :

(y2) D R D F' U D2 R D F2 // (9) FB
r U' R2 U r U' R' // (7/16) SB
U' R U2' R2' F R F' R U2' R' // (10/26) CMLL
U' M2' U' M' U M U' M U2 M // (10/36) LSE

NEXT: U2 R2 D2 F2 U2 B2 L2 U2 F' D2 B' R' U F2 D2 R' F' L B L' U
—


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 9, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> U2 R2 D2 F2 U2 B2 L2 U2 F' D2 B' R' U F2 D2 R' F' L B L' U



(z2 x') D' U2 F D' B2 U2 R' F2 // (8) FB
M2' U R' U R2 U' r // (7/15) 2x2 block + CP + CO
U2 M U' M U M2' U' // (7/22) EO + pseudo SB
R M2' U M' U2 M U R' // (8/30) L6E

NEXT: F2 R' U2 L2 D2 F2 L2 F2 R D2 B' L U2 F D' L2 B' U L2 B2
—


----------



## _zoux (Aug 9, 2018)

// ZZ-A, 41 STM 
z' U R F B R' B D L D' // EOLine (9)
U2 [M2: D] // Square (4)
U L' U' L2 // Square (4)
U' R' [U': R] M' x' // Pair (6)
U' L' U' L // Pair (5)
U y R' U2 R U R2 F' R U R U' R' F R // ZBLL U (14)

there's also a 47 STM ZZ-C finish, but i'm too lazy to write it.

Next : D2 R2 L B D L2 D L' D' B2 L2 D2 B2 U' L2 U' L2 U' R2


----------



## _zoux (Aug 10, 2018)

z' L F2 D2 F' L2 D' // EOLine (6)
R' U2 L' U' L' // Square (5)
M F r // Pair (3)
U' R' U R U2 R2 U' // Square (7)
R' U' R' U2 R U' R' U R // OLS (9)
U' M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 // PLL U (8)
38 STM 
Next: R' U' F' R' F' R' B2 R2 U' L B2 U B L2 U F' R' U' L' U'


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 10, 2018)

_zoux said:


> R' U' F' R' F' R' B2 R2 U' L B2 U B L2 U F' R' U' L' U'



Leor 42 STM :

(y2 x') R2 U L' U D2 S2 r2 S2 // (8) Left
U' r U2 r U r' R' U' r2 U r2 // (11/19) EO-Middle
R U2 R' U R U' R' U R' U2 R // (11/30) Right
U2 R U R2' D' R U R' D R2 U2' R' // (12/42) ZBLL

Roux 41 STM : 

(y2 x) R2 D L' D U2 S2 L2 S2 // (8) FB
R U' R U' R' B' R2 B U' R2 r U2 R U' R' // (15/23) SB
U' M2 U M' U // (5/28) EO
r U2 R' U' R U' R' // (7/35) CMLL (AntiSune)
U M U2 M U' M2 // (6/41) L6E

NEXT: R2 F' R2 B' R2 B2 R2 B' D2 B' F' L' D2 U' L' B2 L2 U R B'
—


----------



## _zoux (Aug 10, 2018)

Briggs 2
z2 y' B2 D2 B R' U R U' R' r' U' F // CPFB (11/11)
U' M U r U2 R U R2 U2 r' // SB (10/21)
U F' U2 L F U F' U' L2 U2 L U F M2 // BLS (14//35)
U M U' M' U' M2 U M' U2 M // LSE (10/45)
Next: R' B2 U B' R U2 B2 U2 F' D F' R D' F2 R2 B' U' B' U' F'


----------



## _zoux (Aug 11, 2018)

WaterLeor, 37 STM
y D' r D' U' B M2 U' x' // Left (7/7)
r' U r U M U' M // EO (7/14)
R2 U' R U2 // Line (4/18)
R U' R' U R U2 R' // COLL (6/24)
R U R U R U R2 U2 R2 U2 R U' R' U2 // L6EP (13/37)
next: D' B D' L2 U2 R2 U B' D2 B2 D' B L B' U2 F L2 F' L' D2


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 11, 2018)

_zoux said:


> D' B D' L2 U2 R2 U B' D2 B2 D' B L B' U2 F L2 F' L' D2



(x y) M2' F L D' B R2 B U' R r B' // (11) FB
R2 U2 r U2 // (4/15) SB
R2 U R D R' U' R D' R2' // (9/24) CMLL T
U' M' U M U M' U M // (8/32) EOLR
U' M' U2 M // (4/36) L4E

NEXT: F2 R2 F2 D' B2 D B2 F2 L2 D2 B2 L' U F D L2 F2 D2 L' F2 R'
—


----------



## _zoux (Aug 11, 2018)

o, 3 move fb


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 11, 2018)

_zoux said:


> o, 3 move fb



Another one:
D' B2 D2 F2 L2 U R2 F2 U2 R2 B2 R F R D2 F' U R2 F2 R2 U


----------



## porkynator (Aug 13, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: F2 R2 F2 D' B2 D B2 F2 L2 D2 B2 L' U F D L2 F2 D2 L' F2 R'



Uw' //FB (pseudo centers)
Rw2 R' U R U R2 U R U R //Pseudo SB
L U2 L' U2 L' B L B' //CMLL
M' U M U' M2 U //EOLR
Rw2 B2 M' F' B' E S' //Finish

Roux-ish 32 STM

alg.cubing.net


Pyjam said:


> Another one:
> D' B2 D2 F2 L2 U R2 F2 U2 R2 B2 R F R D2 F' U R2 F2 R2 U



F L' Dw F x2 //FB
Rw2 U' Rw U2 Rw' //Square
U' M2 U Rw' U R //Finis pseudo SB
U Rw U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R //CMLL + EO
U' M' U2 M U' M2 U' R2 //Finish

alg.cubing.net


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 14, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> D' B2 D2 F2 L2 U R2 F2 U2 R2 B2 R F R D2 F' U R2 F2 R2 U



Roux 40 STM :

(z2) D2 F B2 // (3) FB
r U2 R' U R2' U' R U R' U' r // (11/14) SB
U2 R2' D' R U2 R' D R U2 R // (10/24) CMLL
U2 M U M' U M U M // (8/32) EO
U2 M U2 M' U' M' U2 M // (8/40) L6E

Leor 38 STM :

(z2) D2 F B2 // (3) Left
r2 R' U2 F R U R' U' F' M U2 M // (12/15) EO-Middle
U R' U2 R' U R2 U' R2 U' R' // (10/25) Right
U R U R' U' R' F' R U2 R U2' R' F // (13/38) ZBLL

And also :

(z2) D2 F B2 // (3) FB
r2 R' U2 R' F R U R' U' F' M U2 M // (13/16) EO-Middle
R U2 R U2 R2 U' // (6/22) AB3C

NEXT: F' R2 U2 F' R2 D2 B' D2 U2 B D' F' L' B R F' R U' F U2
—


----------



## _zoux (Aug 14, 2018)

B' D2 S' M' E' L S2 L' F' R2 F2 // 1L
R B' L B // 2e
R2 U L' U' l // 3e
U L U' F' L2 F2 U' F' U // 4e+c+eo
L' D' L U L' D L' U' L' U L' U' M2 // 3L 

Next: R' F R' D2 R B R2 D' R' B D' R2 D2 F D2 L2 U' L U B2


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 14, 2018)

What's that method?


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 15, 2018)

_zoux said:


> R' F R' D2 R B R2 D' R' B D' R2 D2 F D2 L2 U' L U B2



(y) D2 L2 // (2) 2x2x2 block
U r U' r' U2 r U r' // (8/10) EO
U2 L' R' U R2 U L // (7/17) Left block
U R2 U2 R U R2 U R' // (8/25) Right block
(R' U' R U' R' U2' R) y' (R' U2' R U R' U R) // (14/39) 2GLL

(y x2) r U R U M' U' (x) // (6) FB
R U' R' r' U' r U' R2 U M2' U2 r' U' r // (14/20) SB
R2' D' R U2 R' D R U2 R // (9/29) COLL
M U M' U2 M U2 M' U' M2' U' // (10/39) L6E

NEXT: B2 L' U2 R2 F2 L U2 F2 R' D2 B2 D' R' D2 B2 L2 F' L' F R2
—


----------



## _zoux (Aug 15, 2018)

35S
F' L F M' B' R2 F r' // EOLine + Pair (8)
U L U L2 R U' L' // Left Block + cp (7)
R' U' R U2 R' U R' U2 // Right Block (8)
R' U R' U2 R2 U R2 U R2 U' R' U // 2GLL U (12)
Next: F2 U F' R U' R U' F' L F' U' F' U F D R F' D2 B L2


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 16, 2018)

_zoux said:


> F2 U F' R U' R U' F' L F' U' F' U F D R F' D2 B L2



(z2) F2 D R2 D2 F M' F // (7) Left
M2' U' R2 U r' U R U r2 // (9/16) EO-Middle
U2 R2 U R' U2 R U2' R' // (8/24) Right
U' R' D' R U' R' D R2 U2' R' U R U R' // (14/38) EZLL U

NEXT: D' L' B L D2 B2 U' L B D2 F2 R' U2 F2 R B2 R' B2 D2 L2
—


----------



## _zoux (Aug 17, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: D' L' B L D2 B2 U' L B D2 F2 R' U2 F2 R B2 R' B2 D2 L2


(y' x' y' x z2) (zzzz) // Inspection
r u M U M' U2 r B' // Left (8)
U r U r U R U r U r R2 U2 r2 // EO (13)
U2 R' U' R U R' // Right (6)
U r' U r U r' U' r U R2 F R F' R U // ZBLL Pi (15)
Next: L B' R' F D' R D' L2 F D' L B R' B' L' U2 F' D' L' B'


----------



## _zoux (Aug 17, 2018)

zzx' // Inspection
D' B' D' B U M2 U2 M2 F' // Left (9)
r' U' R U R r U r U' r2 // EO (10)
U2 R U2 R2 U R' U R U R' // Right (10)
U2 R' U2 R' D' R U R' D R U' R U R' U R // ZBLL S (17)

Next: B D2 L U' L' U' F2 R2 U B' R' F' R' F' D2 R B L' D L2


----------



## _zoux (Aug 17, 2018)

zz // inspection 
R' r' B' U2 R' r2 U' x // FB (7)
r2 U M' U R U r U' r B U B' // SB (12)
U2 R U2 R D R' U2 R D' R2 // CMLL (10)
M' U' M U M' U' M U2 M' U // LSE (10)
Next: F' L' D R' D' L D' L F' D2 L2 F R2 B2 D2 F R' U L' D2


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 17, 2018)

_zoux said:


> F' L' D R' D' L D' L F' D2 L2 F R2 B2 D2 F R' U L' D2



Roux 39 STM

(y2) M2 B' U' R U2 B' r F' // (8) FB
M' U2 R2 r U2 R2 U' r' R' U R // (11/19) SB
U R U2' R2' U' R2 U' R2' U2' R // (10/29) CMLL Pi
M2' U' M U' M' U2 M' U2 M U' // (10/39) L6E

Leor 33 STM

(y2) M2 B' U' R U2 B' r F' // (8) Left
U2 R U r R U' M2 // (7/15) EO-Middle
U R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R // (10/25) Right
U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' // (8/33) Anti-Sune

NEXT: L2 B2 L' B2 U2 R D2 R' F2 L D B L' U2 B2 D' R' U R' B2
—


----------



## _zoux (Aug 17, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: L2 B2 L' B2 U2 R D2 R' F2 L D B L' U2 B2 D' R' U R' B2


y2 U' B R2 U M2 U M2 r' F // FB (9)
R U R2 U' R2 U' M2 U' R U r' U' r // SB (13)
R' U2 R U2 R B' R' B // CMLL (8)
M U' M U M' U M' U2 M' U2 // LSE (10)

Next: B2 R D' R B' L2 B' U R U' B2 R' U2 L D2 B R F' D' L


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 17, 2018)

_zoux said:


> B2 R D' R B' L2 B' U R U' B2 R' U2 L D2 B R F' D' L



U' R F D' M' B // (6) FB
U' R2 r U' R2 U2 r' U M2' U r' U2 // (12/18) SB
R2 U R D R' U' R D' R2 // (9/27) CMLL
M U' M' U M' U2 M U M2' U M2' U2 // (12/39) L6E

NEXT: B2 F' L2 D2 B2 U2 F L2 D2 F' L U' R2 F D2 B' L B D R'
—


----------



## _zoux (Aug 18, 2018)

D U' M2 U' D2 x // Left (5)
r U' M' U M U R2 U' r2 // EO (9)
z' M2 U' M2 U' M' U2 M2 U2 M' U2 z // Right (10)
U2 R' U2 R U' L U2 R' U' R U R' U M F' // ZBLL pi (15)
next: L2 D2 B F' D2 F R2 F' D2 F' D2 L' D R2 D2 L2 F D2 B2 D'


----------



## _zoux (Aug 18, 2018)

// My ZZ Variant, just snake pattern thing but not sucky
y' U L2 R F L D L // EOLOL (7)
M2 U' M2 D2 // 122 (3)
U R U' R2 D' // 122 -> 123 (5)
U2 R2 U' R U' R' U2 R2 U2 R2 D' // Finish F2L (11)
U' F U R U2 R' U R U R' F' U' // ZBLL T (12)

next: L2 B2 D L' B D' R' U' L D' R' D F' L' U' L' B' R2 B2 L'


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 19, 2018)

_zoux said:


> L2 B2 D L' B D' R' U' L D' R' D F' L' U' L' B' R2 B2 L'



Roux 41 STM :

L2 U2 M' r F r B' // (7) FB
R U' r' U' r' U r' M U r' U2 R // (12/19) SB
U' R U2' R2' F R F' U2 R' F R F' // (12/31) CMLL
M' U M' U M' U' M2 U' M U' // (10/41) L6E from Outer Space

NEXT: F' R2 L2 D R' U2 B' U' F R' U2 D2 L D2 F2 R' D2 R2 D2 F2
—


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 23, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> F' R2 L2 D R' U2 B' U' F R' U2 D2 L D2 F2 R' D2 R2 D2 F2



(z2 x') D' B' D R2 U B2 // (6) FB
r U' R r U2 R' U' R' U M2' U2 // (11/17) SB
R' U2 L U' R U L' // (7/24) CMLL Niklas
U' M U2 M U M' U M U2' M' U2 M2' // (12/36) L6E

NEXT: D' F U' R2 L2 D2 R F L U2 B' D2 F L2 B R2 U2 R2 F L2
—


----------



## kubnintadni (Aug 24, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: D' F U' R2 L2 D2 R F L U2 B' D2 F L2 B R2 U2 R2 F L2
> —


Here's my attempt at an LEOR solve. It's mostly (really bad) linear FMC, but only doing things that aren't too insanely out of reach for a faster solve for me. I only know one Pyjam EO alg, so I was using roux LSE to set up to it. @Pyjam , do you have any algs for 2 bad pieces? I don't care where they are, just something I can set up to when I have 2 bad pieces? Or a general strategy a la ZZ where I would put one in F or B, turn that face one quarter turn, and then slot in the second bad piece where the first (now good) piece moved to, and then turn the same face another quarter turn? I mean, I could just do Roux LSE, but that doesn't take advantage of the R face being free.

y // Inspection
F' U F' U' L U L' B D' L U L U' x // LB (11/11)
r U' (r U r') U' (M' U2 M) U2 R' (r' U' M') U M2 // EO (16/27)
U R U' R2 U R2 U R' U2 R U2 R' U' R U2 R' // RB (16/43)
U' (r U R' U') (r' F R F') // COLL (9/52)
U' M2 U M' U2 M U M2 // EPLL (8/60)

Next: R2 F2 U2 R2 F2 U' F2 D R2 B2 F D F2 L' D R B' D' R2 U


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 24, 2018)

For 2 bad edges, if they are on top, I usually do the basic OLL : F (or f) R U R' U' F' (or f'). Otherwise I put one on the M slice, the other on the R slice, then I do M/M' to change the orientation of the bad edge and I replace it with the other bad edge on R with U R U' (or something like that) then M'/M.

The choice often depends on the remaining pieces because the frontier between EO-Middle en Right block is often blurred : I won't break a pair in order to do EO.

After you first block, here's how I might continue:

y F' U F' U' L U L' B D' L U L U' x // LB
R U' r U M2' r' U' R2 U r // EO-Middle
R2 U' R' // Incomplete RB
U R U' L' U R' U' L // COLL (Niklas)
U2 R' U' R' U' R' U R U R U2 // L5E

Comments:
• Immediately after 1st block, I see 3 bad edges on top, and a fourth one on FR, so I do R then U' to change their orientation.
• I can see that DF and DB are in perfect place to solve the bottom line, so I do it: r U M2'
• Now they are 2 remaining bad edges, easily solved with: r' U' R2 U r
• Good news: a square has built itself on the right!
• The corner and edge for the last pair are in uncomfortable position, but I know a trick for this case: doing an incomplete block: R2 U' R'
• After that, I do a COLL. In this case I need to know the COLL for Sune/AS cases. Hopefully, a Niklas is enough in this case.
• I finish with a EPLL for 5 edges. An easy case here.

Do not hesitate if you have further questions.


----------



## kubnintadni (Aug 24, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> For 2 bad edges, if they are on top, I usually do the basic OLL : F (or f) R U R' U' F' (or f'). Otherwise I put one on the M slice, the other on the R slice, then I do M/M' to change the orientation of the bad edge and I replace it with the other bad edge on R with U R U' (or something like that) then M'/M.
> 
> The choice often depends on the remaining pieces because the frontier between EO-Middle en Right block is often blurred : I won't break a pair in order to do EO.
> 
> ...


Wow, thank you. That's a lot of great information. There are quite a few things there which I can't wait to try and put into practice. It makes EO a lot less daunting.


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 24, 2018)

kubnintadni said:


> R2 F2 U2 R2 F2 U' F2 D R2 B2 F D F2 L' D R B' D' R2 U



Leor 38 STM:

(y) D2 R' B2 R' F2 U2 B // (7) Left
M' U r' U r U R2 U' r' U' M2' // (11/18) EO-Middle
U' R U R2 // (4/22) Right
U' R U' R2' F2 R U2 R U2 R' F2 U' R U2 R' U' // (16/38) ZBLL

Roux 42 STM:

(y) D2 R' B2 R' F2 U2 B // (7) FB
U R2 U r U R2 U2 M2' U2 r U R' // (12/19) SB
U2 r' F' r U r U' r' F // (9/28) CMLL
M2 // Arghhh....
M U' M' U2 M U' M U' M U2 M' U' M2' // (14/42) ELL / LSE

NEXT: R2 B2 U D L B' U D' R' D R2 D' L2 U' R2 U' R2 D' L2 D2
—


----------



## Neuro (Aug 26, 2018)

Roux, 26 STM. Would never do this in a solve bc I'm x2 y with white/yellow

y B' D' F U' x//FB
U' r' R' U' r'//SB
L' U2 L U2 L F' L' F//CMLL
M' U' M' U M' U2 M' U' M2//LSE

NEXT: U2 R U2 L F2 D2 R' D2 R' B2 F R' U R' B' D2 L F2 L F2


----------



## kubnintadni (Aug 27, 2018)

Neuro said:


> U2 R U2 L F2 D2 R' D2 R' B2 F R' U R' B' D2 L F2 L F2



LEOR attempt 2:
x2 y // inspection
L' U B' D' B2 R' D2 // LB (7/7)
R U' r U R U' r U' R' U' M2 // EO-Middle (11/18)
R' U' R2 U' R U' R U2 R' U R U R' U R U' R' // RB (17/35)
L U L' U L U2 L' // COLL (7/42)
M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 U // EPLL(8/50)

Next: F2 D F2 D' R2 U L2 F2 D2 R2 U' L' D' R2 B D F U' R B L'


----------



## Neuro (Aug 28, 2018)

LEOR, 40

y x' D2 F U r2 U R2 B'//FB
r' U' R' U' r' U M' U' r2//EOStripe
U' R U' R U2 R U R2//F2L
l' U' L U R U' r' F//COLL
M2 U M U2 M' U M2 U2//EPLL

Roux, 41

y x' D2 F U r2 U R2 U2 B'//FB
r U2 r2 R' U' R2 U2 M U r//SB
U' R2' D' R U2 R' D R U2 r//CMLL
U2 M U2 M U' M' U M U2 M' U2 M2 U//LSE

You win this round LEOR...

NEXT: D2 L2 R2 F R2 B' L2 B' R2 F' D2 U' F' R' F' L' U B' L R


----------



## dwbrwn (Aug 29, 2018)

Vanilla CFOP

z2 y L' R' F2 D U' L' D // cross plus preserve pair
L' U L // 1st pair
R' U2 R d' L' U L // 2nd pair
U R' U R2 U' R' // 3rd pair
y U' R U' R2 F R F' // 4th pair plus EO
U2 R U R' U R U2 R' // sune OLL
U2 R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L U' / PLL

Next: B R2 B2 F' R2 D2 B R2 D2 L2 F D F' U R D L B2 F R2 D'


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 29, 2018)

dwbrwn said:


> B R2 B2 F' R2 D2 B R2 D2 L2 F D F' U R D L B2 F R2 D'



Leor : 39 STM

(y2) R2 U M2' F r U2 M' B' // (8) Left
R2 U' R2 S R S' R U r2 // (9/17) EO-Middle
U R' U R' U' R' U2 R' U R U R' U2 R // (14/31) Right
U' R' U L U' R U L' // (8/39) Niklas

NEXT: F L2 B2 U2 L2 F L2 R2 D2 B' R F' R U' F D R U' L2 F
—


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 31, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> F L2 B2 U2 L2 F L2 R2 D2 B' R F' R U' F D R U' L2 F



(y2) L' B' U' L D' // (5) FB + left square
U R' U2' R U2 r' U' r // (8/13) SB
U2 R U R' U R U2 R' // (8/21) CMLL Sune
M' U' M U M2' U' M' U2 M U2 M2' // (11/32) LSE

NEXT: U2 F2 R2 D R2 D U2 B2 U2 B2 R B' F' L B' R2 D U L D2 L
—


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Aug 31, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: U2 F2 R2 D R2 D U2 B2 U2 B2 R B' F' L B' R2 D U L D2 L



z2 R' L' F D L' U y' R2 U2 R //Xcross
R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R' //2nd Pair
y' R U R' U2 L' U' L // 3rd Pair
U2 R U R' U2 R U' R' //4th Pair
F' L' U' L U L' U' L U F //OLL + CP Recognition
M2 U M' U2 M U M2 U' //EPLL

https://alg.cubing.net/?alg=z2_R-_L...D_R2_D_U2_B2_U2_B2_R_B-_F-_L_B-_R2_D_U_L_D2_L

Next: R D2 R2 D B2 D' L2 D' F2 U R2 U R B' U F L U2 R2 B


----------



## Pyjam (Sep 1, 2018)

Zeke Mackay said:


> R D2 R2 D B2 D' L2 D' F2 U R2 U R B' U F L U2 R2 B



(y2) U2 B' U' r2 D' // (5) FB
r2 U R' U2 R' U' r U R' r' U' R // (12/17) SB
(M2' U' M') (R' U2 R U R' U2 L U' R U l') // (14/31) CMLL EO (PLL J)
U' M' U2 M U' M' U2 M U' // (9/40) LSE

NEXT: F2 R2 B' L2 U2 F U2 R2 B D2 U2 L U R D' R D2 F' L2 B F2

SPECIAL BONUS: L2 R2 B U2 R2 B2 F L2 D2 B' R2 U' L U2 R U L' B' U' R
—


----------



## Pyjam (Sep 3, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> F2 R2 B' L2 U2 F U2 R2 B D2 U2 L U R D' R D2 F' L2 B F2



ZZ 38 STM:

(z2 x') M' U' F R' D U R D' // (8) EO
L2 R U R' U2 L' // (6/14) Left
R2 U' R2 U R2 U R' U R2 // (9/23) Right
U' R' U L' U' L R U2 L' U L U L' U L // (15/38) ZBLL L

Roux 41 STM:

(y') D' U2 R' F2 R' U' L U F' // (9) FB
R' U R F R2' F' U' R // (8/17) SB
U2 R2 D r' U' r D' r2' U r U r' // (12/29) CMLL T
U2 M U' M2' U2 M' U' M' U2 M U' M2' // (12/41) Optimal LSE

NEXT: U2 B R2 D2 B2 U2 F' U2 L2 D' L B L2 U' F2 U L B F2

SPECIAL BONUS: L2 R2 B U2 R2 B2 F L2 D2 B' R2 U' L U2 R U L' B' U' R
—


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Sep 3, 2018)

R' F2 L F L' U' L D2 //Xcross + Preserving 1st pair (8/8)
F R' F' R //2nd pair (4/12)
U2 R' U' R U' y R U R' //3rd pair (9/21)
y' U' L' U L U' L' U' L //4th pair (9/30)
R' U' R U' R' U2 R //Start of OLL (7/37)
U2 F' L F' D L2 B' R' B L2 D' F2 L2 U L //1LLL (15/52)

https://alg.cubing.net/?alg=R-_F2_L...R2_D2_B2_U2_F-_U2_L2_D-_L_B_L2_U-_F2_U_L_B_F2

Next: B' U' R2 D F2 D' L2 D B2 U2 L2 D' F R D F' D2 B' R2 U'


----------



## porkynator (Sep 3, 2018)

> NEXT: U2 B R2 D2 B2 U2 F' U2 L2 D' L B L2 U' F2 U L B F2


Lw' Dw' //Square (2/2)
B R' D L U' //Another square (5/7)
M B' Rw' U R' U' M' U' //F2B (8/15)
B2 R' U2 Rw' U L U' F' L2 //All but 3 edges (9/24)
U R U M' U' R' U M U2 //Last 3 edges (9/33)

see on alg.cubing.net



> SPECIAL BONUS: L2 R2 B U2 R2 B2 F L2 D2 B' R2 U' L U2 R U L' B' U' R


R2 F2 R2 //Blocks (3/3)
[B U R': B'] //Edges (7/10)
[L2, U R U'] //Comm #1 (8/18)
[B' R2 B, L'] //Comm #2 (8/26)
[U B' U', F2] //Comm #3 (8/34)

see on alg.cubing.net
Insertion finder gives 24HTM for solving corners with insertions

Next scramble: U' F2 B2 R U2 D F R D' B' R2 D2 F D2 F2 U2 D2 L2 D2 B


----------



## kubnintadni (Sep 3, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> U2 B R2 D2 B2 U2 F' U2 L2 D' L B L2 U' F2 U L B F2



It looks like others have posted while I was doing this, but I'll still post my solutions anyway.

LEOR (43 STM):
y // Inspection
D' R' U' S' R S D' (F' B2) // LB (7/7)
(r' M) U' R U' M2 // EO-M with lucky EO skip (6/13)
U' R U' R2 U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U R // RB (12/25)
U r U2' R2' F R F' R U2' r' // COLL (10/35)
M2 U M U2 M' U M2 U2 // EPLL (8/43)

XFOP (53 STM):
R' F2 L F D2 // X-Cross (5/5)
F U F' // 1st pair (3/8)
R' U' R U2 R U R' // 2nd pair (7/15)
y R U2 R' U2 R U R' // 3rd pair (7/22)
U' F U R U' R' F' // EOLL (7/29)
R' U' R U' R' U2 R // Backsune (7/36)
(U2 D') R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R2 D U' R' U R U2 // Ga-Perm (17/53)


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Sep 3, 2018)

kubnintadni said:


> It looks like others have posted while I was doing this, but I'll still post my solutions anyway.
> 
> LEOR (43 STM):
> y // Inspection
> ...


Where's the next scramble?


----------



## kubnintadni (Sep 3, 2018)

porkynator said:


> Next scramble: U' F2 B2 R U2 D F R D' B' R2 D2 F D2 F2 U2 D2 L2 D2 B



Porky's hadn't been used yet. Here are some solutions for Porky's scramble.

LEOR (51 STM):
x // Inspection
F2 D B2 // LB (3/3)
R U (r' R') U' R' U (r' U r) U2 (r' U r) U' R2 U' M2 // EO-M (18/21)
U2 R U R' U' R2 U' R' U R U R' // RB (12/33)
U2 R' U2 R F U' R' U' R U F' // COLL (11/44)
y' M2 U M' U2 M U M2 // EPLL (7/51)

XFOP (68 STM):
z' // Inspection
R2 B L' U R' F (R L') D // X-Cross (9/9)
U' R' U2 R U' R' U R // 1st pair (8/17)
L' U' (L R) U2 R' U2 R U' R' // 2nd pair (10/27)
U' L' U' L U' L' U L // 3rd pair (8/35)
U2 F U R U' R' F' // EOLL (7/42)
R U R' U R U2 R' // Sune (7/49)
U2 F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U // Y-Perm (19/68)

NEXT: U' B U' F2 R U' B2 R' D F' R2 D2 B' L2 B D2 F U2 L2 B'


----------



## Pyjam (Sep 3, 2018)

porkynator said:


> SPECIAL BONUS: L2 R2 B U2 R2 B2 F L2 D2 B' R2 U' L U2 R U L' B' U' R
> 
> R2 F2 R2 //Blocks (3/3)
> [B U R': B'] //Edges (7/10)
> ...



Yep, I know the 24 HTM solution, but Nicolas Gertner found a 16 HTM solution:

(R2 F2) // Pseudo XXCross (2)
R' U2 R' // XXCross +2 moves to avoid a misoriented corner (3)
B' U B U' // Orient an edge on top + 1 Pair (4)
F' U' L U' L' F U // Multi-slotting (7)

Solution: R' U2 R' B' U B U' F' U' L U' L' F U F2 R2


----------



## Pyjam (Sep 4, 2018)

kubnintadni said:


> U' B U' F2 R U' B2 R' D F' R2 D2 B' L2 B D2 F U2 L2 B'



ZZ 41 STM:

(z2) B' L D2 B D' R2 U2 L D // (9) XEO-line
L2 U' R U R' U' R // (7/16) Left square
U2 R U' R' U R U R' U' L' // (10/26) F2L
R' U' R U' R' U2 R // (7/33) Back Sune
L' U2 L U L' U L U' // (8/41) Left AntiSune - Solved

Roux 39 STM:

(y2) D U' R' r' D' U' M2' B // (8) FB
R U' R' U r M' U M U R' U2 R2 U2 // (13/21) SB
R' U2 R' U' R U' R' // (7/28) CMLL
U2 M2' U M U M U M' U2 M U2 // (11/39) LSE

Leor 37 STM:

(y2) D U' R' r' D' U' M2' B // (8) Left
U r M' U R U M // (7/15) EO-Middle
U2 R' U' R' // (4/19) F2L-1
U2 R2' U2' R U R' U R U2 R // (10/29) F2L
U R U2' R' U' R U' R' // (8/37) AntiSune - Solved

NEXT: L2 D2 F D2 F R2 B2 U2 R2 F' L' B' R D R2 U B D' R2 U
—


----------



## kubnintadni (Sep 4, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: L2 D2 F D2 F R2 B2 U2 R2 F' L' B' R D R2 U B D' R2 U



ZZ (53 STM):
y // Inspection
F' L U B R' D' // EO-Line (6/6)
U' R' L2 U2 R' U2 R2 U' L' U' L U2 R // RB (13/19)
U L U L2 U L U2 L' U2 L U' L' // LB (12/31)
U' F R U' R' U R U2 R' U' R U R' U' F' // COLL (15/46)
M2 U M' U2 M U M2 // EPLL (7/53)

LEOR (57 STM):
x2 y // Inspection
F (D' U) L (U' D) M2 L' F // LB (9/9)
U r U' M2 U R2 U' M U2 R U' M2 // EO-M (12/21)
U' R' U2 R' U' R U2 R' U R U' R' // RB (12/33)
U' F R U' R' U R U2 R' U' R U R' U' F' // COLL (15/48)
U' M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 U // EPLL (9/57)

NEXT: L F U' F' B D' R' U2 R F' U2 D2 R2 U2 R2 F' D2 L2 D2 B2


----------



## Pyjam (Sep 5, 2018)

kubnintadni said:


> U r U' M2 U R2 U' M U2 R U' M2 // EO-M



If you accept an advise, in your EO-Middle, do:
U r U' M2 U R2 *U* M R U' M2

After R2, the DF edge is on the right, so put the DB edge on the left with U.

In bonus, you get an easier RB: R' U R U2' R2' U2' R U R'
...and a shorter COLL.


----------



## kubnintadni (Sep 5, 2018)

Ahh, that's a good pattern to have in mind; thank you for the advice.


----------



## Pyjam (Sep 5, 2018)

kubnintadni said:


> NEXT: L F U' F' B D' R' U2 R F' U2 D2 R2 U2 R2 F' D2 L2 D2 B2



Leor : 35 STM

(y2) R2 B' R U D r' U R' D' // (9) Left
M U2 R' U' r' U M' U M2' R U M2' // (12/21) EO-Middle
U' R' U2 D' R U' R' D R U2' R2' U' R' U' // (14/35) Solved

NEXT: R2 B L2 F L' B2 R U' L D2 L2 B R2 D2 B R2 F2 R2 D2
—


----------



## kubnintadni (Sep 6, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> Leor : 35 STM
> 
> (y2) R2 B' R U D r' U R' D' // (9) Left
> M U2 R' U' r' U M' U M2' R U M2' // (12/21) EO-Middle
> ...


How do you get these LL skips and the like? Do you just play around with RB solutions until you can read out a solution for the rest of the cube from one of the positions approaching a solved RB? Or is it just a ZBLL cancelling with your RB solution?


----------



## Pyjam (Sep 6, 2018)

In this cases, I've tried many thing and found all but 3 corners, then inserted the 3C-cycle in RUD.


----------



## domig373 (Sep 7, 2018)

scramble: D' U B F' L2 R' D2 F' L R' F D2 L F2 R U2 F2 L2 R D2 B' F R' F' (sexy)

Inspection: Z2 X2
X-cross: D L' U L2 U' L D2
2nd slot: y R' F R F' R U' R'
3rd slot: U' r' F' r U2 L U' L'
4th slot: U L' U L U2 F U F'
COLL: R' F2 R U2 R U2 R' F2 U' R U' R' 
PLL: U2 M2 U M U2 M' U M2 

Next Scramble: B' F2 U F2 R2 D R2 U' B2 L2 F2 L' U2 F D L U2 F' D F2


----------



## Pyjam (Sep 7, 2018)

domig373 said:


> B' F2 U F2 R2 D R2 U' B2 L2 F2 L' U2 F D L U2 F' D F2



Roux : 37 STM

(y') U2 M U' R2' F U' R2 r B' // (9) FB
M U R U2 r' U' R2 U R' // (9/18) SB (+EO)
U2 r U R' U' r' F R F' // // (9/27) COLL T
U' M U2 M U M U2 M' U' M2' // (10/37) LSE

ZZ : 38 STM

(z2) B' L F' L U B' // (6) EOL
U2 R' U' R2 U' L2 // (6/12) Left square
R' U' R' L U2 // (5/17) 2 nice pairs
R' U' R' U R' U R U' L' U' L // (11/28) F2L
(y x') M' U' R U L' U2 R' U2 R U2 // (10/38) ZBLL

NEXT: D2 B2 D F2 U L2 U R2 F2 U' B D R' U' F' D U2 B' R B' R'
—


----------



## porkynator (Sep 8, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: D2 B2 D F2 U L2 U R2 F2 U' B D R' U' F' D U2 B' R B' R'



Three solutions

Bw M' B' //FB
Rw B U B' U R U' R' U' R U' R' //Pseudo SB + CO
[F2: [Rw2, D' L2 D]] //Corners and 3 edges
Uw2 M Uw2 R' L' //L3E

30STM, 32HTM
see on alg.cubing.net


Bw M' B M' B2 //3x2x2 + pair
R U' R' U R2 //Square
Dw' L Dw R' Dw' L' Dw //All but 2 edges (-1 move)
F' Rw U Lw U2 L' U' L' U L2 U2 L' //Flip

29STM, 31HTM
see on alg.cubing.net


Bw M' B M' B2 //3x2x2 + pair
R B U B' //EO and square
U R U' R' //Square
U' R U' R' //Leaves pair 3 cycle +1 move
[F2: [Rw2, D' L2 D]] R2 //Finish

28STM, 30HTM
see on alg.cubing.net

Next scramble: F' D' F' U D' R' D2 L' B U D' R2 F2 D R2 U R2 L2


----------



## Neuro (Sep 9, 2018)

Roux with interesting blocks, 30

y x' r F r' D2 //FB
M U R2 U R' U2 r U' r //SB
F U R U' R' F'//CMLL
M U M' U' M U2 M' U M U2 M'//LSE

NEXT: L2 U L2 B2 U' L2 D R2 D F2 U2 B R2 D R F' L D2 B L2 U


----------



## porkynator (Sep 9, 2018)

Neuro said:


> NEXT: L2 U L2 B2 U' L2 D R2 D F2 U2 B R2 D R F' L D2 B L2 U



R F' L' //Square
E2 B' //Another square
D R2 U' B //Expand block
D' F R' E R //Solve some more edges
S //setup
[Rw S2 Rw2 B' Rw: F] B'//Finish

27STM, 32HTM
see on alg.cubing.net

Next scramble: R D R' L' D' R' L2 D' F D2 R U2 F2 U2 L2 F2 R' L2 F2


----------



## Pyjam (Sep 9, 2018)

porkynator said:


> R D R' L' D' R' L2 D' F D2 R U2 F2 U2 L2 F2 R' L2 F2



Roux : 40 STM

(z' y) F2 R2 U2 R2 U B U2 r' F // (9) FB
U r2 U R2 U' M2' U2 R' U' R U' // (11/20) SB
M2' D r' U r D' R2' U' F' U' F // (11/31) CMLL O
M2' U' M' U2 M U M U2 M // (9/40) LSE

Unnamed method: 40 STM

(z' y) F2 R2 U2 R2 U B U2 r' F // (9) FB
R2 U R2 U' r2 // (5/14) 2x2x2 RB block
U2 R U2 R' U2 (F' U F) U' r U2 r' // (12/26) F2L (+EO +CP)
U2 R U R' U R U2' R2' U2' R U R' U R // (14/40) 2GLL Pi

Another Roux : 38 STM

(z2) M' U2 R U' R2 D U F' // (8) FB
r' U' R' U r U2 R2 U' F R2' F' r // (12/20) SB with true blockbuilding
U L M' D R' F' R D' R' F R' D' R x // (13/33) CMLLEO
U M2' U M2' U2 // (5/38) LSE

NEXT: B L2 F L' B' R' F' D B U D2 F2 D' L2 B2 R2 L2 D' R2 U
—


----------



## Neuro (Sep 10, 2018)

Roux, 29

z y' L2 D2 B F R2' r F//FB
r2 U R' U R' U r R2' U r//SB+CMLL
U' M2 U M U M' U2 M' U M U2 M2//LSE

NEXT: L2 R2 D2 U' L2 R2 B2 R2 U2 L' B2 D2 R' B' U' F2 R2 D' L'


----------



## porkynator (Sep 10, 2018)

Neuro said:


> NEXT: L2 R2 D2 U' L2 R2 B2 R2 U2 L' B2 D2 R' B' U' F2 R2 D' L'



"CFOP"

R' Fw2 D2 //Pseudo 2x2x2
L E' B' Uw' L' //First Layer -1 corner
U2 F U2 F' //Insert pseudo pair
B' D L Dw * L F' L' //F2L + OLL skip

But then we get an F perm, so instead I insert this ZBLL:

R' Fw2 D2 //Pseudo 2x2x2
L E' B' Uw' L' //First Layer -1 corner
U2 F U2 F' //Insert pseudo pair
B' D L Dw //F2L -3 moves
M' U2 B' U B U2 F' B' U B U' F //F perm skip (setup + ZBLL)
Lw F' L' U2 //Finish

see on alg.cubing.net

Next scramble: D2 R B2 U2 L F2 L2 B2 R D2 R U' L F' D U B' U R2 D2 R'


----------



## Pyjam (Sep 11, 2018)

porkynator said:


> D2 R B2 U2 L F2 L2 B2 R D2 R U' L F' D U B' U R2 D2 R'



FMC : 30 HTM

R2 U' L2 D F' // (5) Deux squares
D L D2 L D2 (+) L B R // (8/13) 2x2x3
D F // (2/15) EO
L2 U2 R' D' R U2 D L2 D' // (9/24) AB3C

(+) : D R D' L' D R' D' L // (+6) 2 moves cancelled

NEXT: B2 U2 B2 R' D2 L' D2 R B2 D2 R' U B2 L' D2 F U2 B2 F2 L' B
—


----------



## Neuro (Sep 11, 2018)

Roux, 33. Cool SB

y' x' r U R' F R' U2 B2//FB
R U' r2 U R r U' r' U2 R2//SB
F U R U' R' F'//CMLL
M' U2 M U M' U' M' U M2 U2//LSE

NEXT: L B2 D' U' R2 U L2 U R2 U L2 R2 B' F2 U' L2 F' R D2 F2 R'


----------



## porkynator (Sep 11, 2018)

Neuro said:


> NEXT: L B2 D' U' R2 U L2 U R2 U L2 R2 B' F2 U' L2 F' R D2 F2 R'



R D2 R F2 U F' B' //2 squares
D2 L2 B U R2 U R //F2B
L U L' U R' U L U' R U2 Lw' //CMLL+EO
U' M2 U M' U2 M //LSE

31 STM
see on alg.cubing.net

Next scramble: F R2 F' D2 F L2 F2 D2 U2 F' D2 L' D U L' D' B' U2 F' R


----------



## Pyjam (Sep 12, 2018)

porkynator said:


> F R2 F' D2 F L2 F2 D2 U2 F' D2 L' D U L' D' B' U2 F' R



Leor : 41 STM

(y2 x') B U2 r' D r' U2 r' F // (8) Left
R' D' r U r' D R' U' M2' // (9/17) EO-middle
U R2 U2 R U' R' U' R' // (8/25) Right
(y) R U R' U R U2' R' // (7/32) Sune
(y) R2' D' r U2 r' D R U2 R // (9/41) Fat COLL U

Roux 40 STM :

(y2 x') B U2 r' D r' U R' F2 // (8) FB
r' R' U' R U' R' U R2 U' R' U' r2 // (12/20) F2B-1
U L' U2 R U R' U2 L // (8/28) F2B + CMLL
U' M' U' M U' M' U' M' U2 M' U2 M' // (12/40) LSE

NEXT: B2 L U2 B2 D2 B2 L R2 F2 L' U R' B U2 L2 B' D2 F U'
—


----------



## Neuro (Sep 12, 2018)

Roux, 36. This could potentially be a WR solve. Everything's straightforward with super fast blocks and CMLL with pretty nice LSE also

y x u2 R' F2 r' B'//FB
r U r' U' R' U2 R U R' U' R//SB
U R U R' U R U2 R'//CMLL
U' M U M U' M2 U2 M' U2 M2 U2 M'//LSE

NEXT: B L D' F' R2 B' U B' U' L F2 R2 U F2 B2 U2 L2 U' L2 D'


----------



## Pyjam (Sep 12, 2018)

Neuro said:


> B L D' F' R2 B' U B' U' L F2 R2 U F2 B2 U2 L2 U' L2 D'



CN Roux : 37 STM

(y' x') D F' U2 L B' // (5) FB
R' U R2 r U r' U R' U2 r' U' r U R' // (14/19) SB (+EO)
U' L' U R U' L U R' // (8/27) COLL Niklas
M' U2 M' U M U2 M U M2' U2 // (10/37) LSE (optimal?)

Leor : 35 STM

(x) D M F B U' B2 // (6) Left
r' U R U' M' U R U r2 // (9/15) EO-Middle
U R2 U' R U R U2 R2 U2 R' U2 // (11/26) Right
(y) L' U2 L U F R U' R' U2 // (9/35) LS+LL (3 moves cancelled)

NEXT: D F2 D2 F2 U R2 B2 U F2 U L B D2 R F' D2 F' U' F R'
—


----------



## Pyjam (Sep 13, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> D F2 D2 F2 U R2 B2 U F2 U L B D2 R F' D2 F' U' F R'



Roux : 37 STM

(y x) B' M' F M' U R2 B' // (7) FB
M' U r2 R U' R' U2 R' U R // (10/17) SB
U R U2' R' U2 R' F R F' // (9/26) CMLL
U M' U' M' U M2' U M U2 M' U2 // (11/37) LSE

Leor : 35 STM

(y x) B' M' F M' U R2 B' // (7) Left
M' U M U' R' U r' U' R' U' R r U2 M // (14/21) EO-Middle + pair
U' R2 U' R U R U' L' U R U' R' L U2 // (14/35) Right

NEXT: R2 B2 D2 B R2 F2 R2 D2 U2 B' D L' U F2 R B' F L' U' L2
—


----------



## dwbrwn (Sep 15, 2018)

B' L' F U B R D' U' R' U R d' L U' L' // 2X2X3
L' U' L // EO
y' U2 R U R2 U2 R' U R U' R U2 R' // RB minus FR edge
U' R U D' R U R' D R2 U' R' U' R2 U2 R // COLL
R M2 U M2 U2 M2 U R' M2 // L5E

Next: B2 F R2 B' U2 B D2 F' U2 F' D2 R' D' U2 L2 B2 D L' F' D'


----------



## Pyjam (Sep 15, 2018)

dwbrwn said:


> B2 F R2 B' U2 B D2 F' U2 F' D2 R' D' U2 L2 B2 D L' F' D'



Good scramble…

Alien Roux :

U r U2 B2 r U2 r' B r U2 r2 D' // (12) FB + CP
U2 r U' r2 U' r // (6/18) SB + EO
M' U2 M2' U2 M' U M2' U // (8/26) LSE

Human Roux :

U r U2 B' r' D' // (6) FB
U2 r U' r2 U' r // (6/12) SB
U2 F' r U R' U' r' F R // (9/21) CMLL for us, primates
M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 M' U' // (8/29) LSE

NEXT: D2 R U2 F2 D2 U2 L F2 L' F2 R' U' F' D R U' B' D' U2 B D
—


----------



## dwbrwn (Sep 17, 2018)

B F2 U' F' D' L' D // EO Cross
U R' U R U' R' U' R // 1st Pair
U2 R U' R' U L' U' L // 2nd Pair
L U2 L' U' L U2 L' // 3rd Pair
R U R' // FR Corner
U R' U' R U' R' U2 R // COLL
U R U' R' U' R U2 R' U R U R' // L5E

Next: U2 R2 B' R2 B2 R2 B' D2 L2 D2 L U B U' R2 B2 D' F U2 L'


----------



## Pyjam (Sep 17, 2018)

dwbrwn said:


> U2 R2 B' R2 B2 R2 B' D2 L2 D2 L U B U' R2 B2 D' F U2 L'



_Urox_ method:

(z2 x) B2 U' F' D2 F U F' // (7) CxLL
R' M' F // (3/10) First block (aborted)
R2 U r U R L U' R' F' R' U' R' // (12/22) Second block
M' U2 M' U l' // (5/27) Edge orientation
U2 L U L' // (4/31) First block (completed)
U2 M U2 M U2 // (5/36) LSE

NEXT: F2 L2 F L2 R2 F2 L2 B L2 R2 B' R' B' U2 R' B U F' D B2 R'
—


----------



## Neuro (Sep 18, 2018)

Petrus, 32

D' R' U F R2 F//2x2x2
d' F R F' R//2x2x3
U2 R' F R//EO
y' R' U2 R U2 R U R//F2L
U x' M' U' R U L' U2 R' U2 R //ZBLL

Roux, 39

U R' D' r' F r B2//FB
M2 U r U2 R' U' R2 U2 r'//SB
U' F R U R' U' R U' R' U' R U R' F'//CMLL
M' U M' U2 M' U2 M' U' M2//LSE

Random blockbuilding, 35

D' R' U F R2 F d' F R F R U F//F2L-1
U' R U' y R U2 R' F'//AB4C
L' U R U' L U2 R' U' L' U R U' L R' U2//L4C

NEXT: B U' B2 F2 U L2 U' F2 R2 U L2 D2 R D F' U' B' D' B L2


----------



## Pyjam (Sep 19, 2018)

Neuro said:


> B U' B2 F2 U L2 U' F2 R2 U L2 D2 R D F' U' B' D' B L2



<DUMB> Method:

B U' D' B2 M B M' // (7) Edge orientation
(y2) U' B' U B' D' U B2 // (7/14) 2x2x2 block
(y2) U B' D B' U2 B U' D' // (8/22) 3x3x2 block - 1 slot
B D B2 U (x') U' B2 D B U2 B' D' B U' (x) U' // (14/36) Solved

Hum... not bad. 

NEXT: B2 D2 L D2 F2 U2 L U2 L R2 U2 F L' R2 F2 L2 U' B L2 B' R'
—


----------



## Neuro (Sep 21, 2018)

Roux + Thought Process, 42 STM. 52 SQTM (Slice Quarter Turn Metric, good for measuring speedsolves)

y2//I see decent pair on RW block via RWB square (F R' B'.) After these moves, I know that the second pair pieces will be in UFR and RB, solvable in a minimum of 4 moves (U' R' U F'.) Track RD edge

F R' B' U' R' U F'//I don't need to modify 1st block because RD will properly pair with it's center. Although I see no clear advantage for either pair, I prefer the setup for FR

R' U R U2 R'//Pair has been made and I know that after insertion my next pair will have a nice, 2G setup if i do a U' for insertion as opposed to U2

U' R U2//I see I can perform R2 to setup next pair rather than do R' R'

R2' U'//From here I know I'll get a Sune case, although I don't know which one. Perform U2 for recog

R U2//I see that I have an arrow case so I opt to use an alg that doesn't change EO. I see that Ufl and Fur are the same color and Ulb is opposite

U M F R' F' R U2 R U2' r'//I know my ULUR edges are in DFDB and doing U M U2 M' will give a decent EOLR case

U M U2 M' U' M U M' U//I know this is a basic bars case. After M2, the top/bottom bars will be solved and the blue center will be in front. Since WB in in UL, I'll perform a U' to create a 1x2x3

M2 U'//I simply solve the M slice and AUF to solved

M2 U2//Done!

NEXT: D F' U' B' D L B L' B2 D F2 D L2 D' R2 D' F2 R2 U2 L'


----------



## Pyjam (Sep 21, 2018)

Neuro said:


> D F' U' B' D L B L' B2 D F2 D L2 D' R2 D' F2 R2 U2 L'



Full color neutral Roux : 36 STM

D U' R L U (y' x) // (5) FB
U' R r2 U r U' R U' R U R' U2 r // (13/18) SB
U' R' U2' R2 U R2' U R2 U2' r' // (10/28) CMLL Pi
U2 M U M' U' M U2 M2' // (8/36) LSE

Same first block, Leor : 39 STM

D U' R L U (y' x) // (5) Left
U' r' U' r U M2' U' M2' // (8/13) EO-Middle
R U R U R2' U R U R' U2 R // (11/24) Right
L' U2 L U L' U L U' // (8/32) COLL AS
M2' U M U2 M' U M2' // (7/39) PLL U

No need to be full color neutral Roux : 36 STM too

(y2) D2 L' R' D F' r' U2 B // (8) FB
M2' U' r' U M2' U R' U2 r // (9/17) SB
U' r U2' R2' F R F' R U2' R' // (10/27) CMLL L
U2 M' U2 M' U M' U2 M U' // (9/36) LSE

NEXT: F2 L' B2 F2 L2 F2 L' R2 U2 L' D2 U' B' U2 B' R F' R U' L D'
—


----------



## Pyjam (Sep 24, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> F2 L' B2 F2 L2 F2 L' R2 U2 L' D2 U' B' U2 B' R F' R U' L D'



ZZ : 42 STM

zz D2 U R F L R2 D' // (7) EOL
U L2 U' L' U' L U L U2 L2 // (10/17) Left
R2 U' R2 U2 R' U2 R U R' U' R U R U R' // (15/32) Right
U2 r U R' U' r' F R F' U' // (10/42) OLL T

Roux : 34 STM

(x y2) D2 U R2 U2 B2 F U F2 // (8) FB
r U r' U R2 U M U2 R' U r U' r U2 R' // (15/23) SB
f U R U' R' f' // (6/29) CMLL
M U' M' U' M2' // (5/34) LSE

NEXT: B R F2 U' B' R' D' F' D' R2 U2 R F2 U2 F2 B2 L D2 L' U2
—


----------



## porkynator (Sep 24, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: B R F2 U' B' R' D' F' D' R2 U2 R F2 U2 F2 B2 L D2 L' U2



Random 3-style solve done on alg.cubing.net:

B2 D F' D' B2 D F //Firt corner comm, one move cancels with the next
D R' U R D2 R' U' R //Second corner comm, breaks the twist into parity

L2 D M' D' L2 D M D' //First edge comm
B R B' M B R' B' M' //Second edge comm, leaves 4 flipped

x' y
Lw' U M' U M' U M' U //Edge flip, one move cancels with parity
L2 U' R U2 L' U R' L U' R U2 L' U R' U //Parity (N-perm)

Next scramble: F' B2 U' B L' D B D2 L' F' L2 B D2 B U2 F D2 R2 D2 B2


----------



## Pyjam (Sep 25, 2018)

porkynator said:


> F' B2 U' B L' D B D2 L' F' L2 B D2 B U2 F D2 R2 D2 B2



(x) D' U' B M D2 R U R2 D // (9) Left 1x2x3 block
U' M U r' U2 r2 // (6/15) All but 7 edges
U M U r U M U2 M' U R' // (10/25) EO - All but 5 edges
M' U2 M' U' M' U2 M U // (8/33) Solved

Update: Last 7 edges in 13 moves by @Neuro :

U M U r U M2 // EO + R-edge (6/21)
U M U2 r' // UF-UB (+UL-UR) (4/25)
U' M2 U // L7E (3/28)

Congrats!

NEXT : U D' R' D2 B' U2 B' U D' F L2 F2 U2 B U2 B2 L2 D2 B
—


----------



## Neuro (Sep 28, 2018)

Weird method, 43

y2 R F' R' U r U R2 U2 r u2//CPFB
U2 M2 U' r U R U r//EOULUR
U2 R U2 R' U' R U R//BTRSetup
U R' U2 R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R' U2 R'//BTR+Edge
M2 U' M U2 M'//Solved

NEXT: U2 B2 F2 L2 U' R2 B2 U2 B2 D F2 R U L' D B2 U2 B' L' B2


----------



## porkynator (Sep 28, 2018)

Neuro said:


> NEXT: U2 B2 F2 L2 U' R2 B2 U2 B2 D F2 R U L' D B2 U2 B' L' B2



L U R B D L //EO + 2x2x2
U' R' U' R2 B2 //2x2x3
U2 R2 U2 R2 U' //All but 3 corners and 3 edges
[B M' B', R'] //3e
[U2, B U2 F' U2 B'] //3c

Next scramble: L2 U B2 L2 U2 F2 D2 B2 U B2 R2 B D R' B' R2 F' D R F2 U'


----------



## Đỗ Viên Rouxer (Sep 28, 2018)

porkynator said:


> Next scramble: L2 U B2 L2 U2 F2 D2 B2 U B2 R2 B D R' B' R2 F' D R F2 U'


Roux, 42 STM

y' x' R F' U' B' R' B2 // FB (6)
U r U R' U R2 U2 R2 U r' U' r U' R' // SB (14)
U' F R' F' R U2 R U2 R' // CMLL (9)
U2 M' U M' U M' U2 M' U2 M2 U M2 U2 // LSE (13)

Next: F2 L R D2 L2 D2 B2 D2 R' B2 U L' B' L' R2 B R2 B


----------



## Pyjam (Sep 28, 2018)

Đỗ Viên Rouxer said:


> F2 L R D2 L2 D2 B2 D2 R' B2 U L' B' L' R2 B R2 B



zz B' R B' U' R U2 R D // (8) EOL
R' U2 R2 L U R' L2 U2 R U' R' // (11/19) Right block
L' U L' U L U L // (7/26) Left block (Ab4C)
y U2 R' F' M U' M' F M U r // (10/36) 4C-cycle

(x') r U2 M2' D' r B2 // (6) FB
U R2 U' r U' r U R U' R' U2 R U' r' // (14/20) SB
U' M R2' D' r U2 r' D r U2 R // (11/31) CMLL
U2' M U M' U M' U2' M' U' // (9/40) LSE

(R') // (1) Premove
(x') r U2 M2' D' U' r B' // (7/8) Left 1x2x3 block
R2 r U r2 U2 R2 U' R' U R // (10/18) F2L
U F U R2 D R' U' R D' R2' F' // (11/29) CMLL (OLLCP) - Solved

NEXT : B2 L' D2 L' B2 R' D2 L' D2 B2 L' B' D' F2 D F D' B D2 U R2
—


----------



## Neuro (Sep 30, 2018)

Roux, 42

y2 F' R2 f r S'//FB
U2 R r U' R2 U r' U' r' R2 U2 r U R'//SB
F R' F' r U R U' R'//CMLL
U' M U M' U2 M U' M' U' M U' M U2 M' U2//LSE

NEXT: R2 F2 U L2 U L2 D2 F2 U F2 U2 B L2 D2 L B D' B U L' R2


----------



## Đỗ Viên Rouxer (Sep 30, 2018)

Neuro said:


> NEXT: R2 F2 U L2 U L2 D2 F2 U F2 U2 B L2 D2 L B D' B U L' R2


Roux, 47

z' y D' R' F2 R' U2 B2 // FB
U' r' U' r' U R' U' r' U' R U' M U2 R U' R' // SB
U R U' L' U R' U' l // CMLL
M U M' U2 M' U M U M U2 M' U' M2 U' M2 U2 M2 //LSE

Next: U B' D' L' F' R D2 F U L' U L2 U B2 U' R2 U2 F2 D' L2


----------



## Pyjam (Oct 1, 2018)

Đỗ Viên Rouxer said:


> U B' D' L' F' R D2 F U L' U L2 U B2 U' R2 U2 F2 D' L2



L U2 B R L b' // (6) FB
U R' U r2 U M' U (x') U' R' U R // (11/17) SB
L2' U R U' L U r' // (7/24) CMLL
U' M' U2' M2' U M2' U' M U2' M // (10/34) LSE

NEXT : R' F2 L D2 L B2 F2 D2 F2 R' B2 F D B' U' F' L F' D2 R2 F'
—


----------



## Pyjam (Oct 7, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> R' F2 L D2 L B2 F2 D2 F2 R' B2 F D B' U' F' L F' D2 R2 F'



R F D U B U F' R F2 // (9) FB
R U r U r // (5/14) SB
R U2' R2' U' R U' R' U2' F R F' // (11/25) CMLL
M' U M2' U M U' M2' // (7/32) LSE

Sometimes a good FB makes an even better SB.
And those weird LSE can teach us something, perhaps.

NEXT : F D R U' R' B' L F D2 B D R2 D2 B2 D2 F2 D' L2 D2
—


----------



## Montykins (Oct 11, 2018)

Probably my worst fmc in years
Scromble: F D R U' R' B' L F D2 B D R2 D2 B2 D2 F2 D' L2 D2
Inverse: D2 L2 D F2 D2 B2 D2 R2 D' B' D2 F' L' B R U R' D' F'

On inverse: F' D' B U2 L
R' D U' R U // 2x2x2
SWITCH
D R
SWITCH
D L D' L'
SWITCH
D' F2 D' F' D // AB6C

Skellington: D R D' F2 D' * F' D L D L' D' U' R' ** *** U D' R L' U2 B' D F
* U F' D F U' F' D' F
** R U R' D R U' R' D'
*** R2 U' L U R2 U' L' U

Solution: D R D' F2 D' U F' D F U' F' L D L' D' R' D R U' R' D' R2 U' L U R2 U' L' U2 D' R L' U2 B' D F

36 moves, possibly my worst attempt in years. Really tricky to find a good continuation after the 2x2x2 and the insertions were underwhelming to say the least (only 9 moves cancelled across 3 comms).

Next: D2 R L U' F' U L2 B2 L U2 F R' B' D L2 U F2 R L' B' D2 F'


----------



## Pyjam (Oct 11, 2018)

Montykins said:


> D2 R L U' F' U L2 B2 L U2 F R' B' D L2 U F2 R L' B' D2 F'



(zz) R' F' U2 R L' F' // (6) EO
L' D2 U2 F2 R // (5/11) DF-DB + Right square
L' U L2 U L' // (5/16) Left square
U2 M F2 M' // (4/20) Right block
L U L' U' L' U' (z) // (6/26) F2L - OLL-skip
(y) R' d' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 // (12/38) PLL G

(zz) R' F' U2 L' F' L R B R' F R B' F' // (13) EO + some corner permutation
L2 D2 U2 R F2 // (5/18) DF-DB + Right square
U' R U L U L2 // (6/24) Left square
R' U R U' R' // (5/29) Right block
U2 L U // (3/32) Left block - Solved

Roux : 33 STM (with y2 instead of U2 before CMLL)

(z2) D2 // (1) Left square
F2 U R2 U R2 // (5/6) Right D-line
M' U' M // (3/9) Partial EO
U' R2 U2 R U2 R2 // (6/15) Right block
U2 L' U L // (4/19) Left block
U2 R U2' R2' F R F' R U2' R' // (10/29) CMLL L
U' M U M' U' // (5/34) LSE

NEXT : F U' F2 D' B U R' F' L D' R' U' L U B' D2 R' F U2 D2
—


----------



## mDiPalma (Oct 15, 2018)

nice scramble pyjam...LOL



Pyjam said:


> NEXT : F U' F2 D' B U R' F' L D' R' U' L U B' D2 R' F U2 D2



R F2 U' B2 L R U' // roux block
z' y' U' R2 U' M2 U' F R2 // 2x2x1
F R' B2 R F2 R' B2 R2 M U R' // secret
M' U' M2 U2 M' // switch to cfop 
R U R' U' R' F R F' U // LL

=38 stm, after cancellation

next: R2 B R2 B2 L2 U2 B2 F' D2 B L2 D B' D2 L' R B' D U' F' L2


----------



## Pyjam (Oct 15, 2018)

It was found in a book. 
38 isn't bad at all. Congrats.


----------



## Pyjam (Oct 16, 2018)

mDiPalma said:


> R2 B R2 B2 L2 U2 B2 F' D2 B L2 D B' D2 L' R B' D U' F' L2



ZZ : 36 STM

(zz) D R' U D L F' B' // (7) EOL
U2 L U R U L2 D2 L R2 D2 // (10/17) Left
U R2 U R' U2 R2 U R
U2 R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2 U2 R U' // (19/36) Right - Solved

Roux : 36 STM

(y') U2 M2' U' r' D' F U F // (8) FB
r' U R2 U // (4/12) incomplete SB
r2' F2 R2 U2' R' F R U2' R2' F2 R // (10/23) CMLL + EO
U' S' U2' S // (4/27) SB completed
U' M' U2' M U M' U2' M U // (9/36) LSE

NEXT : B U' R F L U' D2 B2 R U' D' R2 D L2 F2 D F2 R2 U
—


----------



## mDiPalma (Oct 16, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : B U' R F L U' D2 B2 R U' D' R2 D L2 F2 D F2 R2 U



D' B D L U F B2 eoline
U2 R U L2 square
U' L' R2 U R2 square+pair
U2 R' U R U2 L U L' U' L f2l 
L U L' U L U2 L' [SIMPLE]
y' F R' U2 R F' R' F U2 F' R U commutator

view

next: U2 B R2 B2 D2 R2 F2 U2 R2 F' L2 R U R2 D B F2 L2 F U2 
.


----------



## Pyjam (Oct 16, 2018)

mDiPalma said:


> U2 B R2 B2 D2 R2 F2 U2 R2 F' L2 R U R2 D B F2 L2 F U2



R2 B' D r2' F' U (x) // (6) FB
R U R' U2 R U2' r2' U R // (9/15) SB
U' r U2' r' U2 r' F R F' // (9/24) CMLL
M' U M2' U' M' U M U M2' // (9/33) LSE

NEXT : R2 F2 D2 L D2 L' B2 U2 R' D2 R2 B' D2 L U' L' U' R' U R D'
—


----------



## mDiPalma (Oct 16, 2018)

nice LSE!



Pyjam said:


> NEXT : R2 F2 D2 L D2 L' B2 U2 R' D2 R2 B' D2 L U' L' U' R' U R D'



U' L' U' R D L' U L2 U' R // 3x2x2
d R' U2 R F R2 F' R2 U2 R' // CR-1
y' U' R' U R U2 R' U' R U R' U R // CR-2†
R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' U2 // CR-3

pretty ergonomic Cardan Reduction , 41 htm after cancellations

next: L2 D2 L2 B2 U L2 U2 F2 R2 B2 L B2 F' U' B L2 D R U' F 
.


----------



## Pyjam (Oct 16, 2018)

mDiPalma said:


> L2 D2 L2 B2 U L2 U2 F2 R2 B2 L B2 F' U' B L2 D R U' F



(z2) U B D' F' // (4) EO
L U L' R' D2 L U' L' D2 U' L' D' L2 D2 L R2 D2 // (17/21) 2x2x3 block + some corner permutations
R' U R U R2 U2 R U R' U' // (10/31) Right block - Solved

Weird Roux solution :

(y2 z') U' S D U' B // (5) FB
r U' M U' r U' r U R U' R' U' R // (13/18) SB
U (x) // (1/19) EO
R2 U2 L U L' U L R U2 R' U' R // (12/31) 2 corner twists
M' D2 M' D2 U // (5/36) L4E

NEXT : U2 R2 U2 B2 D2 U2 B' D2 F D2 U' R D' B' F2 R' D2 U2 L2 B2 F
—


----------



## Pyjam (Oct 17, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> U2 R2 U2 B2 D2 U2 B' D2 F D2 U' R D' B' F2 R' D2 U2 L2 B2 F



I can't resist.

(z2) R' u U F R2' F' // (6) EO-line + Right square
U2 R' U' R U L' R' U R U2 L2 U' R' U R // (15/21) F2L
f R' F' R U2 R U2' R' U2 S' U' // (11/32) Tripod

NEXT : F2 D' L2 B2 D' B2 D B2 L2 D U B F' D' B' R2 D2 U R' D2 U2
—


----------



## mDiPalma (Oct 17, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : F2 D' L2 B2 D' B2 D B2 L2 D U B F' D' B' R2 D2 U R' D2 U2



10-move eo3x2x2 and interesting <RUF> pair 3cycle ( [U', F d' F'] )

B L' F2 
R2 U' L U R2 U' L' U // insertion
U' B2 U2 B R' U2 L // xxeoline
U R' U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R2 // blocks
U' F U' R' U R U F' // pair 3cycle

32 htm after cancellation

next: U' F2 R D' F L U2 F2 B' R U2 L2 B2 L2 U L2 B2 D' B2 U F2 
.


----------



## Pyjam (Oct 18, 2018)

mDiPalma said:


> U' F2 R D' F L U2 F2 B' R U2 L2 B2 L2 U L2 B2 D' B2 U F2



(y' x') R' U2 R F' U' M' U (x') // (7) Left block
U' M' U' R2 U' r U' M2' U r' M U2 r // (13/20) F2L
(y) R' U' R U' R U2' R2' U' R2 U' R2' U R U2 // (14/34) 2GLL U

NEXT : F2 U2 B2 U R2 B2 U L2 D' R2 U2 B' F2 R' D' L' D' L' B D2 U'
—


----------



## mDiPalma (Oct 19, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : F2 U2 B2 U R2 B2 U L2 D' R2 U2 B' F2 R' D' L' D' L' B D2 U'



x2 B L' F2 z // 2 pairs
d' R U L' (*) U' L U R2 F R F' // 4 pairs
r U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // 4 columns
U2 M' U2 M y M2 U2 M2 U' // finish

L' U' M U L U' M' U // insertion (*)

36 stm PCMS

next: D2 B D2 U2 L2 B' L2 B U2 R2 D2 R B2 D B2 F U' B D U L' 
.


----------



## Pyjam (Oct 25, 2018)

mDiPalma said:


> D2 B D2 U2 L2 B' L2 B U2 R2 D2 R B2 D B2 F U' B D U L'



ZZ : 36 STM / 36 HTM

F D' L U F // (5) EO
L2 U R L U' R U D2 R U R // (11/16) Right block
L' U2 L U' L2 U L' U L2 U L' U2 L // (13/29) F2L
R U R' U R U2 R' // (7/36) Sune - Solved

ZZ FMC : 27 HTM

(z2 y) F' R' L2 B' D2 U' R2 D' R // (9) EO & F2L-2
U L U L' U R U2 R' L U' // (10/19) All but 2 corners

(z2 y) F' R' (B' R' B L2 B' R B L2) L2 B' D2 U' R2 D' R // EO & F2L-2
U L U L' U R (R D R' U2 R D' R' U2) U2 R' L U' // Solved

=>

(z2 y) F' R' (B' R' B L2 B' R) D2 U' R2 D' R // (13) EO & F2L-2
U L U L' U R2 (D R' U2 R D') R2 L U' // (14/27) Solved

NEXT : F U2 R2 U' D F' R L F' R' U R2 B2 D F2 U2 B2 R2 U F2 D
—


----------



## Pyjam (Oct 28, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> F U2 R2 U' D F' R L F' R' U R2 B2 D F2 U2 B2 R2 U F2 D



Roux : 34 STM

(z2) R' D F U R' D' U F2 // (8) FB
M2' U R' U' r' U r' U' R U R' U' // (12/20) SB
R2 U R' U R U2 R' // (7/27) CMLL
U M U M2' U2' M U' // (7/34) LSE

Leor : 32 STM

(y x') U' R r U' F r' B' // (7) Left
U r2 U r // (4/11) EO
R U R U' R' M2' U M2' U R' U R // (12/23) F2L
(y') L' U2 L U2 R U' r' F M' // (9/32) Solved

NEXT : F R2 L' B' L' F D' F2 U' B D2 L U2 D2 F2 D2 F2 L D2 L2 B2
—


----------



## Neuro (Oct 29, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> (
> NEXT : F U' F2 D' B U R' F' L D' R' U' L U B' D2 R' F U2 D2
> —


I wanted to try this scramble because it looked super difficult. Decided to use Corners First FMC w/ some CPU assistance and I'm very happy with the result. Only 29 HTM!

z y' U2 R'//Corner Orientation
U D F B D r2 R2 D'//L6E Redux
F2 U2 R' L F D2 R L' F2 U'//EOLR
F2 R2 U2 D2 R' L2 B2 R' L//Solved

For F R2 L' B' L' F D' F2 U' B D2 L U2 D2 F2 D2 F2 L D2 L2 B2; Roux, 43 STM

x y u L D' U2 r B' U' B//FB+Pair
R' U' r' U' R2 U R' U R2 U' R' U2 r' U' R//SB
U R U R' U R U2 R'//CMLL
M' U M U M' U' M U2 M2 U M2 U2//LSE

Alien Roux, 38 STM. Basically do 2 squares, expand into F2B in either direction (can be color neutral,) do EO pinkie pie setup with any 2 opposite edges, and do ZBLL+permute L6E. Why would an alien do this? I have no idea, but I can confirm they do 

x y u L D' R' U M U R2 U2 R2//F2S
B' U R' U l//F2B
U' M U M'//EO2E
R' U2 R U R' U' R U2 L U' R' U R L' U' M2 U M2 U'//L10P

NEXT: D F2 D U2 L2 B2 U R2 F2 B D L' B U B L' U L


----------



## CubeMontster17 (Oct 29, 2018)

D F2 D U2 L2 B2 U R2 F2 B D L' B U B L' U L

Using my own method i invented a few years ago

z2 L' B R' D' (2 opposite bottom edges plus orientation of equator edges)
U2 L R2 U2 R' L U' L (equator edges)
L' U2 L U L' U L U' L U' L U' L' U2 L R2 (1x1x3 yellow/white bars made and place in bottom)
U2 R U R' U' R' F R F' (yellow/white solved with regular OLL)
M2 D' M2 U L2 U R2 U' R2 U R2 U R2 U R2 (f2l solved using domino turns)
U' F' U' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 (PLL)

Next:* B D B' U' B D2 R2 B' F2 L R2 D' L' F L' R B2 L2 R D*


----------



## Pyjam (Oct 30, 2018)

Congrats @Neuro. 29 is very good.



CubeMontster17 said:


> B D B' U' B D2 R2 B' F2 L R2 D' L' F L' R B2 L2 R D



(y') r U R2' F // (4) Left square
U2 r' U' R U2 R2 U R // (8/12) Right block
M U M' U M2' // (5/17) EO + M-slice
R' U2 L U' L' U2 R' // (7/24) Left block
D r' U2 r D' R2' U' R U' R' U' // (11/35) Top layer

Interesting start, no good finish.

NEXT : B2 U2 R2 F R2 F R2 U2 F' L2 F' D' F U2 L2 D' L' U B2 L
—


----------



## Neuro (Nov 1, 2018)

Tudor Method, new-ish method proposed by @PapaSmurf, 40 moves

B2 U' D' L u y F' R U2 R' U F'//2x2x3
U' L' U R2 U' L U R2 U R2//L6C
R U r U R2 U' r' U' R'//FR+BR
y U2 M' U M2 U2 M U M' U2 M'//L5E

NEXT: R' F2 D2 F2 L2 U2 R D2 B2 R2 B2 F R U' F2 D2 L2 U' B D'


----------



## Pyjam (Nov 1, 2018)

Neuro said:


> R' F2 D2 F2 L2 U2 R D2 B2 R2 B2 F R U' F2 D2 L2 U' B D'



(y') B' r D R' D' R' B' // (7) Left block
r U r2 U2 r' U R
U2 M2' U' r U2' r2' // (13/20) F2L + EO + top square
U L' U R2 U R2 U R2 U2 M' B // (11/31) Top layer

NEXT : R2 B2 D' U2 F2 L2 D2 R2 U R2 D' F' U2 L' D2 F2 R2 D' U' R U'
—


----------



## porkynator (Nov 6, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : R2 B2 D' U2 F2 L2 D2 R2 U R2 D' F' U2 L' D2 F2 R2 D' U' R U'



L2 D L2 F' D //2x2x2 (5/5)
U R B2 //2x2x3 (3/8)
U2 R2 U R U2 //All but 3 edges and 4 corners (5/13)
R2 U F' U' F R2 //All but 4 corners (6/19)
[L' B L, F2] //3 corners (8/27)
[R D R', U2] //3 corners (8/25)

Next scramble: D2 R' B2 L' D2 L F2 R B2 F2 R' F' L' R' U' B' L2 F D2 B2 D


----------



## Pyjam (Nov 6, 2018)

porkynator said:


> D2 R' B2 L' D2 L F2 R B2 F2 R' F' L' R' U' B' L2 F D2 B2 D



ZZ : 35 STM

(zz) L B' R2 D' F D R' D // (8) EO-line
U2 R2 U' L' U2 R' U2 L' // (8/16) Left block
U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R2 U2 // (7/23) Right block
R U' R U' R' U' L U' R U L' U // (12/35) COLL

Roux : 32 STM

U B R F' r' D2 B R' D' // (9) FB
R U2' R' U' r U2' r' U M' U' R2 // (11/20) SB
(x) U' L U' l' U2 l // (6/26) CMLL
U M U' M' U2' M // (6/32) LSE

NEXT : B2 R2 F2 R2 D' F2 D2 R2 U B2 U' B D' B2 D' U' L B L2 U
—


----------



## jai sachdev (Nov 7, 2018)

my first sub 7
1. 6.24 U2 R2 F2 L' D2 L F2 R' U2 R2 U R U' B' L D' F U' R'U2
yuxin little magic m

inspection
y'

X-cross
R' D F' U L'

1ST PAIR
Y L U' L'

SECOND PAIR
R U R' U2 R U' R'

THIRD PAIR
Y' U R U' R' U2 R U' R'

OLL
U l' U2 L U L' U' l

pll
skip


----------



## Rpotts (Nov 7, 2018)

> B2 R2 F2 R2 D' F2 D2 R2 U B2 U' B D' B2 D' U' L B L2 U



z2 y 
U F R' D2 R2 D' // 2x2 
L F' L // XXCross
R U R' //F2L-1
y' L' U2 L // EO+Pair
y' U2 R' F R U R U' R' F' // WV
U' Y perm // PLL

42 HTM FreeFOP

Next: U2 R' B L' F B U L' D' B2 L D2 F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 D2


----------



## Pyjam (Nov 9, 2018)

Rpotts said:


> U2 R' B L' F B U L' D' B2 L D2 F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 D2



ZZ : 33 HTM

(y') R B' U' L F // (5) EO-Square
U R2 D' R2 D L' D' // (7/12) DF-DB edges
U L U2 L2 U' L' U' R' U' R // (10/22) F2L-1
L' U' F R' F' L2 F R F' L' U2 // (11/33) Solved

Roux : 34 STM

(y) E' l' r2 D2 R' D' // (6) FB
U r R U r U R U R U R' // (11/17) SB
U R U2' r' U' R U' R' // (8/25) CMLL
M' U' M U' M2' U2' M U2' M' // (9/34) LSE

NEXT : R' B2 F2 D2 R' D2 L' B2 R F2 R' F U B' L' F' D' F D F2 U'
—


----------



## Puggins (Nov 18, 2018)

R' B2 F2 D2 R' D2 L' B2 R F2 R' F U B' L' F' D' F D F2 U'

x // Inspection
D' L F D' R' D2 // CROSS
L' U L R' U R // F2L-1
U' R U R' U' F U' F' // F2L-2
y' R' U' R U' R' U R // F2L-3
d R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R' // F2L-4
R' U' R U' R' U2 R F R U R' U' F' // OLL
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U // PLL


Next: R' U' D L2 B2 D2 F D' L B2 R2 L F2 L' U B2 L F2 L B'


----------



## Hazel (Nov 19, 2018)

F2 U' B2 R' U2 R' F u2 // Cross
y' L U L' U2 R' U' R2 U2 R' // 2 F2L pairs
L' U L2 U2 L' U2 L U' L2 U L U' L' U2 L y' // EO + set up last F2L edge insertion
R U2 R U B2 U' R' U2 L' B2 L U' B2 R' U // Last F2L edge insertion cancelling into an L5CEP (last 5 corners + edge permutation [made this alg myself!])

47 HTM

Next: B2 L2 R2 U' R2 F2 D2 R2 B2 U B2 F' U F' D' L D' F2 U' R'


----------



## Puggins (Nov 23, 2018)

B2 L2 R2 U' R2 F2 D2 R2 B2 U B2 F' U F' D' L D' F2 U' R'

x' // Inspection
F' U' R' y' R U R' D2 // 3 Cross Edges
U2 L U' L' // F2L 1
y' U2 R' F R F' // F2L 2
y R' U2 R // F2L 3
y U' L' U2 L // F2L 4
M' U2 M // Last Cross Edge
U' l' U' L' U R U' L U B // ZBLL

38 HTM

Next: D2 F' R' U2 D' F2 R' B' L U2 L2 U2 D' L2 U L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 B2


----------



## stormtrooper (Nov 23, 2018)

D2 F' R' U2 D' F2 R' B' L U2 L2 U2 D' L2 U L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 B2
z2 // Inspection
D2' R' U L2 R' F R // cross
U y' L' U L // F2L-1
U' R U R' y U R U' R' // F2L-2
U' y R U' R' U y' R' U R // F2L-3
L' U2 L U2 L' U2 L U2' L' U L // F2L-4
U L F' L' U' L U F U' L' // OLL
U F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' // PLL

TPS: 3.77

Next: L' B2 U' B2 D2 L2 B2 D F2 U2 F2 U' B' D2 L' R F L U'


----------



## D1zzy (Nov 25, 2018)

L' B2 U' B2 D2 L2 B2 D F2 U2 F2 U' B' D2 L' R F L U'
Inspection // y
xCross // R D2 R' L2 U2 B2 U R B' U2 R' D2
F2L - 1 // U L U2 L2 U' L
F2L - 2 // L U2 L'
F2L - 3 // d' R U R' U R U' R' 
1st look OLL // F R U R' U' F'
2nd look OLL // R U R' U R U2 R'
PLL // U' M2' U' M U2 M' U' M2' U'

Next scramble: L' U' R' U' L' F' D2 L' F D2 F' D2 B F2 U B2 L2 F D' L R2 B2 R U' B2


----------



## Puggins (Nov 29, 2018)

L' U' R' U' L' F' D2 L' F D2 F' D2 B F2 U B2 L2 F D' L R2 B2 R U' B2

L2 F R U R B' D // Cross
y' U R' U R U' R' U R // F2L 1
L' U L2 U' L // F2L 2
y' U R' U2 R U' R' U R // F2L 3
U' R U' R' F' U F' // F2L 4 + Edge Orientation
R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2' U2 R // OLL
R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 // PLL

55 HTM

Next: L' F2 U' F' D2 L2 D' B2 L' B' L2 F U2 F' U2 R2 F D2 R2


----------



## CubicOreo (Dec 5, 2018)

Puggins said:


> L' F2 U' F' D2 L2 D' B2 L' B' L2 F U2 F' U2 R2 F D2 R2



z2 y’ // Inspection
D L D L U’ R’ // Cross
U’ R U R’ r’ U’ R U M’ // 1st F2L Pair
R U’ R’ U R U’ R’ U2 R U’ R’ // 2nd F2L Pair
y’ R U’ R’ U’ L’ U’ L // 3rd Pair
R U R’ U2 F’ U’ F // 4th Pair
F R U’ R2 U2 R U R’ U R2 U R’ F’ // COLL
M2 U M’ U2 M U M2 // PLL

Next: U2 B2 F2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U' L' U' R' F' R2 U' L2 U' L D' U


----------



## porkynator (Dec 6, 2018)

CubicOreo said:


> Next: U2 B2 F2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U' L' U' R' F' R2 U' L2 U' L D' U



L B2 U' B //EO + pseudo square (4/4)
F2 L' //Pseudo 2x2x2 (2/6)
U' B2 U2 R' U2 //Pseudo 3x2x1 (5/11)
L' B2 L R' U' D2 //All but 4 corners (6/17)
R' F' L F R F' L' F
L U2 L D L' U2 L D' L2 //2 commutators (17/34)

See on alg.cubing.net

Next scramble: B2 R2 B2 D L2 U' B2 D2 F2 R2 U' F' L' D' R' F2 D U2 R' F L


----------



## mDiPalma (Dec 10, 2018)

porkynator said:


> Next scramble: B2 R2 B2 D L2 U' B2 D2 F2 R2 U' F' L' D' R' F2 D U2 R' F L



x2 u F' d R U R2 U2 R S2 U r' U' // pairs
x U R U' L U R' // columns
U' M2 U D M2 U2 D' // centers and some edges
y x D R' D' M D R D' M' // commutator
=33 stm, 31 atm

next: F L' D' B U R2 L' D B R F2 R2 B L2 B' D2 F2 U2 B D2 R2


----------



## CubicOreo (Dec 13, 2018)

mDiPalma said:


> next: F L' D' B U R2 L' D B R F2 R2 B L2 B' D2 F2 U2 B D2 R2


z2 y’ // Inspection
L D’ R’ F’ L D’ // Cross
R’ F U’ F’ R // 1st pair
y’ R U R2 U’ R // 2nd pair
U L’ U’ L U2 L’ U’ L // 3rd
U’ R U’ R’ U R U’ R’ // 4th
U F R U R’ U’ F’ // OLL
U M2 U M’ U2 M U M2 // PLL

Next: R2 B2 D2 L2 R2 D' B2 L2 B2 F R2 B R F2 U' B R2 B' F L


----------



## mDiPalma (Dec 13, 2018)

CubicOreo said:


> Next: R2 B2 D2 L2 R2 D' B2 L2 B2 F R2 B R F2 U' B R2 B' F L



F D' M' U' x' // edge orientation
U' R U' R' D2 L U' L' R F2 // left block
R' U' R U R U' R' U R U' R' // right block
L' U2 L2 U L2 U L2 U2 L' // corners
U M2 U' M2 U' M U2 M' U2 // edges
43 stm standard portico method

next: R2 D' F' L' F R' F U R2 U D B F2 D2 R' L2 U L2 U L' U2 D2 L R2 F


----------



## Hazel (Dec 14, 2018)

R' F2 R y R U' B' R' D L U L2 R' U R2 L B R' // 2x2x3 + edge
U2 L' U2 L2 U L2 U' L2 U' L' // F2L
U R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F' // OLL
U R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U'R' F' R2 U' // R perm

U F' U' L' F' L2 R F B' L D' U' F' L2 R D' F2 D2 U' R' F2 U' B2 L2 B


----------



## Rahul Anand (Dec 14, 2018)

scramble: D' U B F' L2 R' D2 F' L R' F D2 L F2 R U2 F2 L2 R D2 B' F R' F' R U R' U'
i will not solve pass


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 15, 2018)

Aerma said:


> U F' U' L' F' L2 R F B' L D' U' F' L2 R D' F2 D2 U' R' F2 U' B2 L2 B



Portico: 41 STM

R F l2 U' F' // (5) EO
R2 D U L U L2 U' D R2 D' // (10/15) Left
U2 R2 U R U2 r2 U2 R' U' R // (10/25) Right
R U2 R D R' U2 R D' R2' // (9/34) COLL
U2 M' U2 M U M2' U // (7/41) L6E

NEXT: D2 F' L2 F2 U2 F D2 R2 U2 L2 D F U' F' R' U L F2 U B
—


----------



## ImPaulPCG (Jan 8, 2019)

Pyjam said:


> D2 F' L2 F2 U2 F D2 R2 U2 L2 D F U' F' R' U L F2 U B



74 HTM

z2 //Inspection
R' u' B U F' L F //Cross
y' U2 L' U L U L' U L U' L' U L //1st pair
y' U2 R' U' R //2nd pair
y' U' L' U2 L F U R U' R' F' R U' R' //3rd pair
U' L' U' L U2 L' U L //4th pair
F U R U' R' F' //EO
R' F R B' R' F' R B // OLL (27/57)
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' //J Perm
U' //AUF

NEXT: L R2 B' F2 U2 F' R2 U2 L2 D2 R' B D U' B' D' R2 B2 F'


----------



## Neuro (Jan 12, 2019)

Roux, 38. Long LSE but otherwise nice solve

x' r2 D F' U2 F2//FB
U' R' U2 R' U' r U R2 U R'//SB
U2 R U R' U R U2 R'//CMLL
U M2 U M' U2 M U2 M' U' M' U' M' U2 M' U2//LSE

NEXT: U2 B2 L2 D2 B2 L F2 R U2 F2 L' D L U2 B' L B U2 R' U'


----------



## Juicejam (Jan 20, 2019)

Neuro said:


> Roux, 38. Long LSE but otherwise nice solve
> 
> 
> NEXT: U2 B2 L2 D2 B2 L F2 R U2 F2 L' D L U2 B' L B U2 R' U'



CFOP, 49.

Inspection: x2 y'

X Cross: D F2 L U L' D2
2nd Pair: y' R U2' R' U2 L' U' L
3rd Pair: U y R' U2 R U' R' U R
4th Pair: U2 L' U L U L' U2 L
OLLCP: U' r U R' U (R' F R F') R U2 r'
PLL: M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2
AUF: U'

NEXT: R2 F2 D' R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D R2 D' B2 L B U F2 U F' L' D' L


----------



## Billabob (Jan 20, 2019)

Juicejam said:


> NEXT: R2 F2 D' R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D R2 D' B2 L B U F2 U F' L' D' L



Tripod, 43 HTM

x R L2 F2' U F //cross
R' F U R F' //P1
U2 L' U L2 U L' //P2
y R U R' //P3
R' U R y F U R U' R' F' R U2 R' //block+LS
U2 R' F R U2 r U' r' y' U2 R2 U2 R //LL

3-move cross! Very lucky scramble. LL probably isn't move-optimal but that's the alg I use. 

Next: D2 R2 F2 R2 D L F' U B2 D' R2 D F2 U' F2 R2 B2 U' B D


----------



## Neuro (Feb 2, 2019)

Roux, 34. Pretty lucky but still fullstep

z2 r' B' U r2 B F//FB
U2 R' r2 U' r U' R' U R2 U2 R'//SB
U2 R U R' U R U2 R'//CMLL
M2 U' M' U2 M2 U' M' U2 M2//LSE

NEXT: R F' U R' U2 B2 L2 R' D2 F2 L' B2 L2 R' D' B2 R B' R F' R2


----------



## ottozing (Feb 2, 2019)

R F' U R' U2 B2 L2 R' D2 F2 L' B2 L2 R' D' B2 R B' R F' R2 

z' y'
R U' R u' F' (D' U)
R U R'
U R' U2' R
L' U L U' L U L'
U' y' R U2' R2' y r U2' R' U R U2' r'
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U 

Next: U2 L2 B U2 L2 F D2 R2 U2 F2 R2 B U' R2 B' R D F' L' R' B2


----------



## Billabob (Feb 2, 2019)

ottozing said:


> R F' U R' U2 B2 L2 R' D2 F2 L' B2 L2 R' D' B2 R B' R F' R2
> 
> z' y'
> R U' R u' F' (D' U)
> ...



Beautiful solve. Clap clap clap

z D F' L D R2' U R D2 //xcross
U L' U2 L y' L' U L //P2
U R U R' U R' U2 R2 U R' //P3+P4
U2 R U2 R2' F R F' R U2 R' //OLL
U R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U' //PLL

Next: D2 R' D L2 U B2 U' B2 U L2 R2 F2 R2 D2 R F' U R U L' R'


----------



## Juicejam (Feb 2, 2019)

Billabob said:


> Next: D2 R' D L2 U B2 U' B2 U L2 R2 F2 R2 D2 R F' U R U L' R'



Pretty nice solve with no AUF after PLL

Inspection: z'

Cross: F L' D2 F R2 D'
1st Pair: y' U2 L U' L'
2nd Pair: R U2 R' U' R U R'
3rd Pair: y' L U2 L' U2 L U' L'
4th Pair (setting up for winter variation): U R U' R' U2
WV: (R U' R' U' R' F R U R U' R' F')
PLL: R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L

Next Scramble: B' U' F2 U' B2 L2 D' U2 B2 U' R2 L' D L' B' F U' B2 U


----------



## porkynator (Feb 2, 2019)

Juicejam said:


> Next Scramble: B' U' F2 U' B2 L2 D' U2 B2 U' R2 L' D L' B' F U' B2 U



U L2 F //EO (3/3)
D' L2 D2 U L D' L' //Domino reduction (7/10)
D L2 D2 L2 //More pairs (4/14)
B2 L2 U' F2 D2 U' R2 //Finish (7/21)

See on alg.cubing.net
Next scramble: U2 L2 U2 B' U2 B D2 L2 D2 L2 F' L' B L D2 B' L F L' U2


----------



## Neuro (Feb 5, 2019)

Well since all the edges are solved I might as well do unique solutions

FMC, 22. Basically did a comm and did insertion comms to finish lol

B2 R B * L2 B' R' B # L2 B

*= F' L' B2 L F L' B2 L
#= F R' F' L2 F R F' L2

B2 R B (F' L' B2 L F L' B2 L') B' R' B (F R' F' L2 F R F') B

Roux, 29. I tried to find most efficient solution w/o insertions and linear Roux

z2 D r2 R' D' r2 D'//FB
U2 R' U' r2 U R'//SB
R U' L' U R' U' L//CMLL
M' U2 M U M2 U' M' U2 M U'//LSE

NEXT: F2 R' L2 B2 U2 L2 R2 B' U2 B R2 B' U2 R D F' U L' F' D2 U


----------



## Billabob (Feb 5, 2019)

Neuro said:


> NEXT: F2 R' L2 B2 U2 L2 R2 B' U2 B R2 B' U2 R D F' U L' F' D2 U



z' y2 F2 R' D2 F R' F U L //xcross
y' R' U R F R' F' U R //P2+P3
U2 F U F' //block
U L' U L U' L' U L //LS
U' l' R' D2 R U2 R' D2 R U2 l U' //LL

39 moves if you consider l' R' as an R2

Next: F D2 L2 F2 L2 F D2 F R2 B' L2 F L2 D' L' U B2 R' F R U'


----------



## Neuro (Feb 6, 2019)

Roux linear FMC, 30
y x2 U R2 D2 F'//FB+S
U r' R2 U' r'//SB
U r' F' r U r U' r' F//CMLL
M2 U M' U' M' U' M U2 M U' r2 R//LSE

Roux, 40. Cool SB and EOLR-B
z2 x B2 D' B//FB
M U2 R' U r U' r2 U2 r U2 r' U' r//SB
U r' D' r U r' D r U' r U r'//CMLL
U M2 U' M' U' M U' M U2 M U2 M2//LSE

NEXT: B2 F2 D' B2 F2 U R2 D2 L2 U' R2 U' R B L' R2 U2 R' B' U


----------



## Attila (Feb 6, 2019)

L F2 R' F orient corners,
D2 L' U' B F' L orient edges,
D2 U B L2 R2 F' domino reduction,
B2 U2 B2 U B2 U2 L2 F2 B2 U D' B2


Next: R' D' B D U B2 U' R' D' L R D2 L2 F L B' L' F2 D B


----------



## porkynator (Feb 9, 2019)

Attila said:


> Next: R' D' B D U B2 U' R' D' L R D2 L2 F L B' L' F2 D B



Friday night game: try to understand what Attila does in his solves use his method. I think I understand it better now 

B R2 B2 R' F //Orient edges and corners (5/5)
L' F2 B2 L' //One more E-layer edge (4/9)
U' B2 R' F2 B2 L //Domino reduction (6/15)
F2 U F2 D R2 //All but 3 corners -1 move (5/20)
L2 D R2 D' L2 D R2 D' B2 //Finish (9/29)

See on alg.cubing.net

Next: F2 U' L2 D' R2 F2 L2 F2 U' L2 U2 R U B L F R2 D' L' D U


----------



## Attila (Feb 9, 2019)

porkynator said:


> Friday night game: try to understand what Attila does in his solves use his method. I think I understand it better now



B2 F2 D' B2 F2 U R2 D2 L2 U' R2 U' R B L' R2 U2 R' B' U


Here is my solving process:
R D2 R' B orient corners,
U' L2 U2 permute corners, 
Then I start on inverse scramble:
( B2 M2 b2) 4 ce-pairs on U/D layer, corners not moved yet,
( U2 L2 U) solve the 3 "permutation moves", from the inverse direction,
( if I switch to normal with this premoves, the first 4 "orientation moves" gives any AB8E case).
So, switch back to normal, with premoves U' R2 U2 B2 R2 L2 B2,
L F2 R' F AB8E,
D2 L' U' B F' L orient edges,
D2 U B L2 R2 F' domino reduction,
B2 U2 B2 permute corners.
At this point, I leave the premoves, and try do permute corners/edges swap/E layer-cycle simultaneously,as far as I can solve it optimally:
L F2 R' F D2 L' U' B F' L D2 U B L2 R2 F' B2 U2 B2 domino reduction,
U B2 U2 permute corners,
L2 F2 B2 /L2/ undo (B2 M2 b2) from the inverse start,
/L2/ U D' B2 permute E-layer.


----------



## Neuro (Feb 13, 2019)

F2 U' L2 D' R2 F2 L2 F2 U' L2 U2 R U B L F R2 D' L' D U

Roux, 38. Not that lucky a scramble, just a lot of tricks.

y' x B2 U' D2 R D' B2//FB
U r2 U' R U R r U r R U r//SB
U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R//CMLL
M' U2 M' U M2 U M' U2 M' U//LSE

NEXT: D2 L2 U2 L' U2 R B2 R' D2 B2 F2 D' L' U2 B D2 B2 U' F' D


----------



## Billabob (Feb 13, 2019)

Neuro said:


> NEXT: D2 L2 U2 L' U2 R B2 R' D2 B2 F2 D' L' U2 B D2 B2 U' F' D



CFOP, 42. WV + anti-PLL is a good combination for those annoying dot cases, although this was just an ELL case.

y2 L' D' F L' U2 L U' L' D //xcross
U L F' U F L' //P2
R' U2 R U R' U' R //P3
R U' R' U F' U F //P4+WV
U r' U M2 U' r U2 r' U M2 U' r U //LL


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Feb 15, 2019)

*SCRAMBLE: *D' F2 R2 D' R2 U' B2 D' L2 D2 B2 R B U2 F2 R' U2 L2 D F' U 

*SOLVE:*
y' z2 L F' R' F2 D // CROSS
F R' F' R F' U F // F2L#1
B' U2 B // F2L#2
U L' U2 L U2 L' U L B U B' // F2L#3
L F' L' F // F2L#4
l U' l2' U l2 U l2' U' l // OLL
y R U R' U R' U' R2 U' R' U R' U R // PLL

(52h, 60q, 52s, 55e)

https://alg.cubing.net/?alg=y-_z2_L..._B_U2_F2_R-_U2_L2_D_F-_U_&type=reconstruction

*NEXT:* U2 L2 D' U2 F2 L2 F2 U' F2 U' R2 B R' D F2 R2 D' U2 L B2 R


----------



## Billabob (Feb 15, 2019)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> *NEXT:* U2 L2 D' U2 F2 L2 F2 U' F2 U' R2 B R' D F2 R2 D' U2 L B2 R



z y' L' D R2' U R u //cross
R' U2 R //P1
U R U R' L U' L' //P2
D U R U' R' D' //P3
F U F' U L' U2 L' D' L U L' D L2 //P4+SV
U' R' D' r U' r' D R2 U R' U' F' U2 F U2 //LL

22 moves cross+3, 28 to finish :/

NEXT: B' U2 F L2 D2 L2 D2 F2 R2 B' U2 B R' F' D F2 L' B' F R B2

Generated by csTimer. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Feb 15, 2019)

*SCRAMBLE -> *B2 R2 F2 R2 D B2 L2 D2 U L' D' F L2 F' L2 R' F2 U2 R2 U
[EDIT: idk where I got this scramble lol]

*SOLVE ->*
D M' x' D2 U F // XCROSS
R' U R2 U R' // P2
L' U L F U2 F' // P3
U' R' U' R d2 R' L F R F2 L' F' L F2 L' // LS+LL
*(32h, 38q, 31s, 32e)*

https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=B2_R2_F2_R2_D_B2_L2_D2_U_L-_D-_F_L2_F-_L2_R-_F2_U2_R2_U&type=reconstruction&alg=D_M-_x-_D2_U_F_//_XCROSS R-_U_R2_U_R-_//_P2 L-_U_L_F_U2_F-_//_P3 U-_R-_U-_R_d2_R-_L_F_R_F2_L-_F-_L_F2_L-_//_LS&#2b;LL

*NEXT: *B' U2 F L2 D2 L2 D2 F2 R2 B' U2 B R' F' D F2 L' B' F R B2


----------



## Neuro (Feb 18, 2019)

Roux, 36. Cool SB and A perms can be helpful

y B r F2 D r F//FB
U' r' U R r2' U2 R2 U' r'//SB
x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 x'//CMLL
M U M' U M' U' M2 U' M2 U2 M' U2//LSE

Roux FMC, 27. Basically find efficient 2 squares, efficient F2B and solve CMLL at the same time if you can skip moves, and LSE

y B' U' R D2 F//F2S
B' U2 B2//almost F2B
U B' M U2 B' R' U2 L U'//F2B+CMLL
x M U' M' U' M2 U' M' U2 M' L//LSE

NEXT: D' U' F2 D L2 F2 D' L2 B2 F2 D B U' L2 D B F L' F' U


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Feb 18, 2019)

> NEXT: D' U' F2 D L2 F2 D' L2 B2 F2 D B U' L2 D B F L' F' U



*(46h, 51q, 46s, 49e)*

z2 D' F R B' D2 // CROSS
y' L' U L D' U R U2 R' D // P1 + P2
U' L' U2 L U' L' U L // P3
U' L U' L' y2 U L' U R U' R' L // WV
F' U' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2' U // PLL

*NEXT: U2 F2 L2 U2 L2 R2 F' R2 B U2 B' D' B D' F' U' L F U B'*


----------



## Neuro (Feb 18, 2019)

Roux, 38. This one was weird.

I will say one thing about my solves: I intentionally show the most efficient solution that works in a linear, speedsolve-esque fashion. They aren't necessarily representative of my speedsolve solutions or even those of top Roux solvers. I want to show the potential of the method, even in basic form. If you would like to see speedsolve reconstructions paired with my posts, let me know and I'll be sure to include them.

y' B U2 B D2 U2 r' F//FB
M' U' R2 r' U' r U' R U r' U' r//SB
r' U r U2 r D r' U2 r D' r'//CMLL
U M2 U' M2 U M' U2 M//LSE

NEXT: L U F2 L2 B2 U2 L2 R2 F2 D B2 U' F2 R B2 F L2 U' F' U2 F'


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Feb 19, 2019)

> NEXT: L U F2 L2 B2 U2 L2 R2 F2 D B2 U' F2 R B2 F L2 U' F' U2 F'



Pretty standard solve, no skips or fancy tricks, just straight CFOP
(52h, 57q, 52s, 55e)

y z2 F' L' D2 L F2 // CROSS
U2 L' U' L // P1
U' R U R' f' L f // P2 
R' U' R d' L' U' L // P3
R' F R F' R' F R F' // P4
L U2 L' U' L U' L' // OLL
y' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U F' r' F r // PLL + AUF

NEXT: R2 B2 D2 F2 U2 F2 L2 R' D2 L' U2 F' U R' D2 F L' D' L D' B'


----------



## Neuro (Feb 20, 2019)

Roux, 34. The LSE has a very nice EOLR solution that's worth looking at. Also nice multi-slotting in SB

z' y r U B U' D2 F'//FB
R U R' U' r U' R2 U' r'//SB
R U R' U' R' F R F'//CMLL
U M' U' M' U' M U M2 U2 M' U2//LSE

CFOP, 54 moves. Would've been better if I got a different PLL. Pretty standard minus easy xcross

z2 R D F D' R2 D2 L2//XCross
y U R U' R2 U R
U2 R U R' y R' U R
y' R U' R' U' R U R'//F2L
R' U' R U' R' U y' R' U R B//OLL
U D' R U R' U' D R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 U'//PLL

NEXT: B' R B' D2 L' F' U B' L U2 B2 D' R2 F2 U' B2 L2 U' R2 U2 R2


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Feb 20, 2019)

Neuro said:


> B' R B' D2 L' F' U B' L U2 B2 D' R2 F2 U' B2 L2 U' R2 U2 R2



(54h, 63q, 54s, 56e)

Pretty standard cfop with easy f2l

z2 F R' F L F' // CROSS
U2 L' U L // P1
y' R' U R U R' U' R // P2
d' R' U' R // P3
U2 L U2 L' U2 L U' L' // P4
U2 r U' r2' U r2 U r2' U' r // OLL
U' R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F U' // PLL

next scramble: L D2 B2 U2 B2 L2 R' D2 L B2 F2 U R2 B' D2 L D' F' U2 R F'


----------



## Billabob (Feb 20, 2019)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> next scramble: L D2 B2 U2 B2 L2 R' D2 L B2 F2 U R2 B' D2 L D' F' U2 R F'



z L F' D' R2' F //cross
R F U F' U' R' //P1
U2 y R U R' //P2
y L U L' U L U' L' //P3
U' R U' R' //P4
U r U r' R U R' U' R U R' U' r U' r' //OLL
U' x R2' D2 R U R' D2 R U' l U2 //PLL

No funky anti-PLLs this time - just a 26-move F2L into an unremarkable LL case.

Next: U2 B2 L2 D2 R F R F2 R B R' D B2 L2 F' U' F'


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Feb 20, 2019)

Billabob said:


> U2 B2 L2 D2 R F R F2 R B R' D B2 L2 F' U' F'



2e+2e, LL (43h, 46q, 42s, 46e)

z' x' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 // 2 EDGES
x E F' U' F u R U R' // 2 EDGES
y F' L' U' L U L' U' L U F // OLL
U' F U F' L2 u' L U' L' U L' u L2 // PLL

Btw, which scrambler you used?

Next: D2 L2 R2 F2 R2 U2 B' D2 B' F2 R' B2 D B' D2 B' F2 R F'


----------



## goidlon (Feb 23, 2019)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> 2e+2e, LL (43h, 46q, 42s, 46e)
> 
> z' x' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 // 2 EDGES
> x E F' U' F u R U R' // 2 EDGES
> ...


Method:CFOP
Cross: Z2 D2 F U' B2 U' R2
F2L 1:U Y' *U' R U2' R' y' R' U2 R U' R' U R* 
F2L 2:*U R U2 R' U (R U' R')* 
F2L 3:Y' F U F' U2 F U F'
F2L 4:U R U2 R' Y' R' U2 R U' R' U R
OLL: R U R' U' M' U R U' r'
PLL: Y' J PERM


----------



## WoowyBaby (Mar 1, 2019)

Filipe Teixeria, D2 L2 R2 F2 R2 U2 B' D2 B' F2 R' B2 D B' D2 B' F2 R F'

F' R2 U R // 2x2x2
D' L F U F' D // 2x2x3
L U L y’ R U R’ F // F2L-1
L R U’ R’ U L’ // Edge + CO
R U F R U R' U' F' R2 F R F' R U' R' U2 // TTLL
39 HTM - Saw an easy 2x2x2 and then EO solved itself. Got really lucky, probably lowest movecount speedsolve ever, and very close to my PB single. I actually mostly use CFOP or Hex-F. Knowing random cases from everything can be useful (CLS, WV, TTLL, BLE, COLL, etc).

Next Scramble: D2 U2 B2 F2 L2 R’ B2 L’ B2 R’ D F’ L2 D L’ R’ B’ D’ B’ U2


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Mar 1, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next Scramble: D2 U2 B2 F2 L2 R’ B2 L’ B2 R’ D F’ L2 D L’ R’ B’ D’ B’ U2



Some interesting f2l and LL *(54h, 65q, 49s, 50e)*

U L2 U' R' L2 U L' R' x2 // XCROSS
L' U' L F R' U R F' // P2+P3
R U' R' U R U' R' U' R U2 R' // P4
U' R U' L' U R' U L U L' U L // COLL
M2 U' M2 U' M' U2 M2 U2 M' U // PLL

NEXT: F' B' U' F2 R2 U2 L U B' R' L2 U2 B2 U' F2 B2 L2 D' L2 U D


----------



## WoowyBaby (Mar 1, 2019)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> NEXT: F' B' U' F2 R2 U2 L U B' R' L2 U2 B2 U' F2 B2 L2 D' L2 U D



y z2 // Inspection
R2 U R2 L' U2 y' R U2 R' U R2 // Hexagon
u' R U R' u' R U M' U r' E R U' R' // E-layer
U' R U2 R' U R U' R' U R U R' // CLS
M' U M U2 M' U M U M' U2 M // EO+insert
U2 R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2 B U' B' E // PLL
61 STM - Pretty normal solve.

Next Scramble: B' L' F U F' D F' B2 R U2 R' D2 L2 F2 B2 L' B2 D L'


----------



## Billabob (Mar 2, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next Scramble: B' L' F U F' D F' B2 R U2 R' D2 L2 F2 B2 L' B2 D L'



That was an interesting method 

Tripod, 45 HTM

z y U' F2 L U R //cross
d L U L' //P1
R2 u' R2 u R2 //P2
U2 y L U' L F' L2 F2 U2 F' //P3+block
y' U2 R' U' R' U' R U R U R //LS
U R U' r D r' U' r D' r' U R' //LL

Next: L2 B2 U R2 D2 R2 D' B2 U' L2 B' F' U L' D2 F D' L2 F' R'


----------



## WoowyBaby (Mar 2, 2019)

Billabob said:


> That was an interesting method
> Next: L2 B2 U R2 D2 R2 D' B2 U' L2 B' F' U L' D2 F D' L2 F' R'



Was my solve an interesting method? It was just Hexagonal Francisco, if you've never heard of it you should look it up, its very good.

L2 D' L' D' // Cross
U2 R' U2 R U' R' U R // First Pair
U2 R U' x’ U L' U' M' // Second Pair
U2 y' R U R2 U' R // Third Pair
U' R U' R' U' R U2 // Last Pair
y R U’ R’ F’ // OLL
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U2 // PLL
52 HTM - Pretty solid solution 

Next Scramble: L2 F B' R U' D R F2 L' F' U2 D2 F' L2 U2 B D2 B L2 F2 D2


----------



## Neuro (Mar 7, 2019)

Wow that scramble is something else. It's weird though; it doesn't look great, but it gives some super good solutions.

CFOP, 33

U2 R' F u' R' u'//Cross
d2 R' U2 L U' R L' y' R' U' R2 U R' U R U' R' L' U' L//F2L
R' U' R' F R F' U R//OLL+PLL Skip

Roux, 28

z2 R2' r B r2 B U' F'//FB
r' U2 r' U2 R' U' R r U R'//SB
r' F2 r U2 r U' r' F//CMLL
U2 M2 U2//LSE

NEXT: U2 L2 R2 U' B2 D2 U L2 R2 F2 U2 R2 L B D R' F R2 F2 R2 U'


----------



## alexela (Mar 7, 2019)

Neuro said:


> NEXT: U2 L2 R2 U' B2 D2 U L2 R2 F2 U2 R2 L B D R' F R2 F2 R2 U'



1) ROUX 27 STM / 33 HTM (4 moves cancelled and Bad LSE)

x y //+2 Pairs
B' R B2 U' //[+S] FB+2 Corn (4/4)
S2 R //[+S'] SS (2/6)
f' R' F U' F' R F //[+U] CMLL (7/13)
//L7E (14):
M' U r' //LSE+NMB (3/16)
U2 M U2 M' U M //EOLR (6/22)
U M2 U2 r' R2 //EP+fix NM (5/27)

2) ROUX 23 STM / 27 HTM
Blocks and CMLL also (13)
x y //+2 Pairs
B' R B2 U' //[+S] FB (3/3)
S2 R //[+S'] SS+2 Corn (3/6)
f' R' F U' F' R F //[+U] CMLL (corner 3-cycle) (7/13)
M' U R' //LSE+NMB (3/16)
B2 M' B2 // insertion for BEST EO (3/19)
U' M' //EOLR (2/21)
U r //fix NM (2/23)

NEXT: R2 U L2 D' U R2 U' B R D F U' L U2 R D L' R D


----------



## Billabob (Mar 7, 2019)

Impressive solve!



alexela said:


> NEXT: R2 U L2 D' U R2 U' B R D F U' L U2 R D L' R D



x' R F D F2 R2' F2 U' R //xcross
L U L2' U2 L2 U2 L' //P2
U2 L U' L' //P3
R' U2 R y R' F R F' //block
U' R' D' R U R' D R //LS
U' F U' R U R2' D' R U' R' D R U2 F' U2 //LL

12.790 - Pretty standard Tripod. I went for the most obvious xcross but there may be a better one. I also inserted a U' because the F2L cases are all terrible otherwise.

Next: 
U B2 U' L2 U L2 F2 R2 D' L B R F2 D' U B D' F' D


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Mar 7, 2019)

Billabob said:


> U B2 U' L2 U L2 F2 R2 D' L B R F2 D' U B D' F' D



Just plain CFOP

(53h, 59q, 53s, 54e)

F U R' F D // CROSS
L U2 L' U' L U L' // P1
u R U' R' u' // P2
L' U L U2 y' R' U' R // P3
U R U' R' U' R U R' // P4
U2 R U R' U R U2 R' // OLL
F U F' L2 u' L U' L' U L' u L2 U' // PLL

Next: D2 U2 F' U2 B' U2 F U2 F' L2 F2 L' D' U2 L' U' B R' U2 F'


----------



## Billabob (Mar 7, 2019)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> Next: D2 U2 F' U2 B' U2 F U2 F' L2 F2 L' D' U2 L' U' B R' U2 F'



Forgive me for double dipping, but this scramble is just too good to ignore - 36 HTM 

z2 y' U2 D R' D2 F L //xcross
R U2 R2' F R F' //P2
U' L' U L U' L' U L //P3
B' R' U R y R //block
R U R' D' R U R' D R U2 R' //L3C

Next: D2 F2 R2 F' D2 U2 L2 U2 B2 F R2 L' F D2 F2 L2 D2 U B


----------



## alexela (Mar 7, 2019)

Billabob said:


> Next: D2 F2 R2 F' D2 U2 L2 U2 B2 F R2 L' F D2 F2 L2 D2 U B


ROUX 23 STM /25 HTM

x2 y //+E Line
U' R' F2 R' //3 Pairs (4/4)
F2 U L' D //[+R] FB+SS+2 Corn (4/8)
r2 B U B' U' R' //CMLL (6/14)
U r' //NMSB+EO (2/16)
U M U2 M' U //LR (5/21)
R2 L' //EP+fix NM (2/23)

Next: F2 U F2 U' R F2 R B2 F' L F U' F2 U2 R' F' D' R' U'


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Mar 7, 2019)

alexela said:


> F2 U F2 U' R F2 R B2 F' L F U' F2 U2 R' F' D' R' U'



sweet f2l, lame last layer

(45h, 49q, 45s, 45e)

L2 R D L B' // CROSS
U' L U' L' // P1
F U F' // P2
U R U' R' U' R' U' R // P3
d' L' U L // P4
U' r' U' R U' R' U2' r // OLL
L2 u L' U L' U' L u' L2 f' L f U // PLL

Next scramble: R U' R2 F2 U F' D2 F B L B2 D' F2 R2 L2 D B2 U' D B2 L2


----------



## WoowyBaby (Mar 8, 2019)

R U' R2 F2 U F' D2 F B L B2 D' F2 R2 L2 D B2 U' D B2 L2

z2
F2 R L U2 F' // EO DL
R U' R U' // 2-gen CO
E2 R' u2 r2 u2 U' L E2 L' // place E-layer
R2 U2 R2 D U L2 // 2x2x2
y' U' R2 U R2 B2 U' R2 U2 R2 U R2 // F2L-1
y R U' R' U R U2 R' U' R U R' U2 // TTLL
46 STM - Tried out Six-Step Kociemba, not too bad. Over 80% RU moves, interesting.

Note: This is not a 'real' solve like my other three in this thread. I went over the scramble more than once.

Next Scramble: B' D' U2 L2 R' F2 L' B2 U2 R F2 U2 F2 R D' B' R D F D' R


----------



## alexela (Mar 8, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next Scramble: B' D' U2 L2 R' F2 L' B2 U2 R F2 U2 F2 R D' B' R D F D' R



ROUX 26 STM

y'
F D' S2 R L F D' S //FB+SS (8)
U' R //NMSB without 1 Edge (2-2/8)
y2 L' U' L U L F' L' F y2 //CMLL (8-1/15)
U2 R' //fix SB (2/17)
B2 //SETUP LSE (1/18)
U M' U' M' //EOLR (4/22)
U' M2 U //LR (7/25)
B2 //Undo Setup (1/26)

Next Scramble: D2 U' R2 B2 L2 B2 R' D2 R D' F2 R2 D2 L F' U R2 D R


----------



## WoowyBaby (Mar 9, 2019)

alexela said:


> Next Scramble: D2 U' R2 B2 L2 B2 R' D2 R D' F2 R2 D2 L F' U R2 D R



Exactly what I'd do speedsolved:

z2 y
L2 D R2 D L' F2 // Cross
R' F R F' R U' R' // First Pair
L' U2 L U' R' U' R // Second Pair
D L' U2 L D' // Third Pair
y2 R U2 R' U R U R2 F R F' // Final Pair
U R' U' R' F R F' R U' R' U2 R // OLL(CP)
U M' U M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 U // (E)PLL
58 STM - Normal CFOP

What I could do if I went through scramble more than once:

z2
D F2 D2 R2 U' F' L2 // Easy X-cross
D R' U' R D' // Second Pair
U R' U2 R U2 R' U R // Third Pair
U L' U' L // Final Pair
U2 F' U' L' U L F // OLL
U' x z2 R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 // PLL
41 HTM - Cool CFOP

Next Scramble: U' L2 B2 U' B2 D2 R2 B2 L2 D F2 D R' U' R' F' L' D F' D2


----------



## alexela (Mar 9, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next Scramble: U' L2 B2 U' B2 D2 R2 B2 L2 D F2 D R' U' R' F' L' D F' D2


ROUX 31

L2 U' F' r E' B2 U' //FB (7/7)
L' U2 r2 F' U2 F //SB (6-1/12)
y l' U' L U' L' U2 l y' //CMLL+EO (7/19)
U2 M U2 M U M2 U r2 U2 M U2 M' //LSE (12/31)

Next Scramble: D2 U B2 R2 U2 B' F' D2 F R U' L2 R2 D2 L' U' L' F2 U'


----------



## alexela (Mar 9, 2019)

again there is no my message



Next Scramble: D2 U B2 R2 U2 B' F' D2 F R U' L2 R2 D2 L' U' L' F2 U'


----------



## WoowyBaby (Mar 9, 2019)

alexela said:


> again there is no my message
> 
> View attachment 10093
> 
> Next Scramble: D2 U B2 R2 U2 B' F' D2 F R U' L2 R2 D2 L' U' L' F2 U'



Do you use Cube Explorer and many approaches to the scramble to get a movecount <30? I know you couldn’t do it by hand

This scramble has a square solved lol:

y z
U R’ u’ F R y
U r U r’
u R U’ R’
u U r U r’
u r U’ r’
u2 F R U R’ U’ F’
U’ y’ R’ U R U2 R’ U R
U2 R U R’ U’ R’ F R2 U’ R’ U’ R U R’ F’

Next Scramble: L2 B R' L U' F U2 R D' L F2 U2 L2 D2 L' U2 F2 L U2 R


----------



## alexela (Mar 9, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> Do you use Cube Explorer and many approaches to the scramble to get a movecount <30? I know you couldn’t do it by hand



Already a year, I have been solving Week Scrambles on Roux Method Speed Solvers

my usual Scramble <28 STM 
30-35 STM - 5 minutes
28 - maybe 20 minutes or a couple of hours

What surprises you - see the FMC 20-22 HTM solution

FB normal + Pair (found two hours later - not my colors and I check them last)
CMLL + EO standard
LSE is terrible
And this is my worst FMC Solution for the year.

I do not use: Inserts (except M), NISS and Cube Explorer. 
At first, I was peeping at ALG F2l, OLLCP, TCMLL, EOLRb - now I don’t need to peep.

At the moment, my tactic is to collect both FB and SS
Not ending SB, solve the corners (BTredux L5C, use different CMLLs to remove moves or insert edges into SB or EO)
In the worst case, I get L7E


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Mar 10, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next Scramble: L2 B R' L U' F U2 R D' L F2 U2 L2 D2 L' U2 F2 L U2 R



(62h, 71q, 56s, 58e)

y U2 D' R' F L D2 // CROSS
D L' U2 L D' // P1
L U' L' U L U L' // P2
y L' U' L U R U R' // P3
L' U' L d R U' R' // P4
S' L' U' L F L' U' L U L F' L2 U L U S // EOCP
M2 U' M' U2' M U' M2 U // EPLL

NEXT: U' L F' D' F2 D R' U F' U2 F2 D2 L B2 R' U2 B2 R2 D2 R


----------



## WoowyBaby (Mar 11, 2019)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> NEXT: U' L F' D' F2 D R' U F' U2 F2 D2 L B2 R' U2 B2 R2 D2 R



WTF is this a real scramble...?
I doubt its real tbh

y’
R’ U R // 1st Pair
U’ y’ R U2 R2 U2 R // F2L-1
U2 R' F R U2 R' F' R // Pair up + EO
U L' U2 L // Insert
M2 U M' U2 M U M2 // PLL
28 STM - I drilled this solution and got it down to 4.97 seconds xD

Next scramble: F2 U B D' L F' U D B R F2 L2 F2 D2 L D2 F2 U2 B2 R' D2


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Mar 11, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> WTF is this a real scramble...?
> I doubt it tbh
> 
> y’
> ...


Cross done scramble from qqtimer, free pairs were ridiculous


----------



## WoowyBaby (Mar 11, 2019)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> Cross done scramble from qqtimer, free pairs were ridiculous


The scrambles are supposed to be random state.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Mar 11, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> The scrambles are supposed to be random state.


 says who? I've got a first layer done scramble these days


----------



## WoowyBaby (Mar 11, 2019)

HASH-CUBE said:


> ......“post the solve and then post a random scramble for the next member to solve it”....


It’s not a big deal though it’s whatever really
Scramble: F2 U B D' L F' U D B R F2 L2 F2 D2 L D2 F2 U2 B2 R' D2


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Mar 18, 2019)

> Scramble: F2 U B D' L F' U D B R F2 L2 F2 D2 L D2 F2 U2 B2 R' D



(61h, 67q, 59s, 62e)

y U' L U' F' R2 // cross
y R U' R' U' R U R' // p1
R' U' R U2 f R' f' // p2
y' U' R' F R F' U R U2 R' // p3
U L' U2 L U L' U' L // p4
M U' L' U' L U L F' L' F M' // oll
R2' u' R U' R U R' u R2 f R' f' // pll

next: U' L2 F2 L' U B U' R' F' D2 F2 R2 U F2 B2 U2 F2 D' R2 D


----------



## WoowyBaby (Mar 18, 2019)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> next: U' L2 F2 L' U B U' R' F' D2 F2 R2 U F2 B2 U2 F2 D' R2 D




Free pairs, why not blockbuild?
Abstract-ish speedsolves can be pretty fun

(z)
u’ r’ F r U2 r’ // 2x2x2
(y) F R F2 U’ R // Right Square
R U’ R’ U2 F U F’ // Front Square
U2 R U2 R2 F R F’ // Last F2L Pair
U’ R U R’ U’ R’ F R F’ // OLL
U L’ U2 L U L’ U2 R U’ L U R’ // PLL
46 moves, 13.4 second solve.

Next Scramble: L' B2 R2 B2 D B2 D' L2 U' B2 R2 L' F' R2 U' R2 B' L' F'


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Mar 18, 2019)

> Next Scramble: L' B2 R2 B2 D B2 D' L2 U' B2 R2 L' F' R2 U' R2 B' L' F'



(55h, 64q, 51s, 54e)

x' D' R2 D' R2 // CROSS
M F' M' // P1
U L' U' L U2 L' U' L // P2
U R' U R y' L' U2 L // P3
U' l U l' U2 M U M' // EOLS
y' R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R // COLL
U R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 // EPLL

NEXT: U2 B2 D2 U2 B' L2 D2 L2 D2 F' U2 L' D' F' L' R2 B' F L2 R F'


----------



## WoowyBaby (Mar 19, 2019)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> NEXT: U2 B2 D2 U2 B' L2 D2 L2 D2 F' U2 L' D' F' L' R2 B' F L2 R F'



Interesting first pair on your solve

U' L2 // Square
R' F L' U L U' R' // Finish Hexagon
R2 U' R' U R2 D' // Two E Edges
E2 r U r' u r U' r' // Last Two E Edges
U2 y' R' U R U R' U2 R // CLS
U2 M' U M U2 M' U M // EO
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' u U // PLL
55 STM, Somewhat normal Hex-F solve

Next Scramble: L2 F' L U2 F' D2 R U F2 R2 U2 F2 U2 R' L' B2 D2 R L2 B2


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Mar 19, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> Interesting first pair on your solve



Thx 



WoowyBaby said:


> Next Scramble: L2 F' L U2 F' D2 R U F2 R2 U2 F2 U2 R' L' B2 D2 R L2 B2



(60h, 68q, 60s, 62e)

z F' L D U2 R // CROSS
U2 y' L' U2 L // P1
U' L2 U2 L' U' L U' L2 // P2
U' R U R' U2 R U' R' // P3
U' R' U R U' B L U L' B' // EOLS
L' U R U' L U R' // OLL
R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R // PLL

NEXT: L2 U L2 D B2 D F2 R2 D' B2 D F' D' R' D L2 B2 F' L D


----------



## WoowyBaby (Mar 19, 2019)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> NEXT: L2 U L2 D B2 D F2 R2 D' B2 D F' D' R' D L2 B2 F' L D



pretty easy x-cross on yellow lelz

y
U’ R’ U L2 F’ U’ L2 // X-Cross
U R U R’ U’ y R’ U’ R // 2nd Pair
U2 R U R’ U R U’ R’ // 3rd Pair
y’ R’ F R F’ U2 R’ F R F’ // EO Last Slot
U2 R U R’ U R U2 R’ // Sune OLL
U2 F’ U’ F R2 u R’ U R U’ R u’ R2 U2 // G-perm PLL
54 moves

Next Scramble: B2 R B D R B2 R F' U2 R2 F2 U L2 U R2 U2 R2 F2 D2 F2


----------



## alexela (Mar 24, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next Scramble: B2 R B D R B2 R F' U2 R2 F2 U L2 U R2 U2 R2 F2 D2 F2


ROUX, 28 STM

y' x2 
L' D M F' //FB (4/4)
U l' U' L U2 l //SB (6/10)
x' F U2 F' R F R' U2 R F' //CMLL (9/19)
U M U' M2 U B2 M' B2 R2 //LSE (9/28)

Next Scramble: L' U2 L' D2 U2 B2 F2 R U2 F2 L U F' U2 L D2 U' B' D F'


----------



## WoowyBaby (Mar 25, 2019)

alexela said:


> Next Scramble: L' U2 L' D2 U2 B2 F2 R U2 F2 L U F' U2 L D2 U' B' D F'



Wow, you’re amazing at Roux FMC !

r u' r' U2 R' u2 // 2x2x2
z' U F' // EO
L' R U' R' // Koce. F2L-1
U' L' U' L' D' L U' L' D L U L // TSLE
F2 L2 U2 M' U2 M // F2L-1
R2 U2 R U' R' U R' U2 R2 U R U R' // TTLL
43 STM, 2OP Method

Next Scramble: D2 L2 B2 R' F2 D2 L' D2 F2 U2 D' F D2 L F2 U2 L' B' R2


----------



## alexela (Mar 25, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next Scramble: D2 L2 B2 R' F2 D2 L' D2 F2 U2 D' F D2 L F2 U2 L' B' R2


ROUX, 23 STM

z y
M' E //FS (2/2)
r' R' U' B //FB (4/6)
U' r2 //SB (2/8)
y' F' L F L' U2 L' U2 L y //CMLL (8-1/15)
U M' U2 M U' M' U' R //LSE (8/23)

Next Scramble: F2 L2 R2 D2 F' U2 R2 F R2 D2 L2 U' B' R2 B' L' B2 D B' F


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Mar 25, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next Scramble: D2 L2 B2 R' F2 D2 L' D2 F2 U2 D' F D2 L F2 U2 L' B' R2



better LL, anyone? 

(51h, 59q, 49s, 52e)

y' z' U' R' F B2 U D2 R// CROSS
L' U' L // P1
U' R U' R' U' R' U' R // P2
E2 F R' F' R E2 // P3
y r' U' R' F R U r // P4
R U' L' U R' U' L // OLL
R' U L U' R U2 L' U L U2 L' // PLL

next: R2 B' R2 D' L' F' U R2 B2 R' D2 L2 U2 F2 B R2 D2 B L2 D2 F


----------



## alexela (Mar 25, 2019)

Next Scramble: F2 L2 R2 D2 F' U2 R2 F R2 D2 L2 U' B' R2 B' L' B2 D B' F


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Mar 25, 2019)

oops ninja'd


----------



## WoowyBaby (Mar 25, 2019)

alexela said:


> View attachment 10149
> Next Scramble: F2 L2 R2 D2 F' U2 R2 F R2 D2 L2 U' B' R2 B' L' B2 D B' F


Wow ! You had half the pieces solved in 8 moves, very interesting, maybe even low enough moves to plan in inspection in a speedsolve, who knows

U' R2 U' R' U2 // 2x2x2
x2 y' U R' F // EO
U' L' U2 L R' U L' U' R U' L // TSLE
F2 U' F2 U R2 U2 M' U2 M // F2L-1
F2 U' R2 u2 R2 F2 D R2 D r2 // TTLL
38 STM

Next Scramble: F' U2 F2 D F2 L2 R2 D' R2 D2 L2 U2 B L' F' L' R D U2 B


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Mar 25, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next Scramble: F' U2 F2 D F2 L2 R2 D' R2 D2 L2 U2 B L' F' L' R D U2 B



Interesting FreeFop solve:
(40h, 48q, 35s, 35e)

U' F M U' l U' R' // 2X2 BLOCK
B' R L2 B2 L' B' R' // 2X2X3 CROSS
U' L2 B L2 B' // P3
U2 F U' F' U2 L' U' L // P4
M' U M U2 M' U M U2 // ELL

NEXT: F' D2 L D' R B L2 D' R' D F2 U2 L2 D' B2 L2 U L2 F2 L2


----------



## Aprzn123 (Mar 25, 2019)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> NEXT: F' D2 L D' R B L2 D' R' D F2 U2 L2 D' B2 L2 U L2 F2 L2



start with white on bottom, blue in front

D' R D2 F' R' // cross
R' U R d' L' U2 L U' L' U L // first pair
U' R' U2 R2 U R' // second pair
d' R' U' R U' R' U R // third pair
U' R U' R' U R U' R2 F R F' // fourth pair and EO
U' R U R' U R U2 R' // OLL
R' U L' U2 R U' L R' U L' U2 R U' L U // PLL

NEXT: D2 B2 L2 R2 D2 B2 F L2 R2 D2 F L F' U L2 F' D2 B U F'


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Mar 26, 2019)

Aprzn123 said:


> start with white on bottom, blue in front
> 
> D' R D2 F' R' // cross
> R' U R d' L' U2 L U' L' U L // first pair
> ...


you could skip oll with U' R U' R' U R U' *R' U F' U' F U R U2 *on fourth pair


----------



## WoowyBaby (Mar 26, 2019)

Aprzn123 said:


> start with white on bottom, blue in front


also known as x2 rotation 


Aprzn123 said:


> NEXT: D2 B2 L2 R2 D2 B2 F L2 R2 D2 F L F' U L2 F' D2 B U F'



(z2 x)
U’ r U’ R’ F R u2 // Cross
E R U’ R’ u // 1st Pair
U2 y R’ U’ R U R’ U’ R // 2nd Pair
U L’ U L y’ R’ U2 R2 U2 R’ // Last Two Pairs
U R’ U’ R’ F R F’ R U’ R’ U2 R // OLL
D’ R2 U R’ U R’ U’ R U’ R2 (D U’) R’ U R U2 // PLL
CFOP, 56 moves

Next Scramble: R2 L2 B U' F2 L D' R2 F2 L2 F2 D2 L D2 B2 L F2 D2 U B2


----------



## Aprzn123 (Mar 26, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> R2 L2 B U' F2 L D' R2 F2 L2 F2 D2 L D2 B2 L F2 D2 U B2


(z2)

D' R D' R2 B | Cross
U' R U2 R' L U L' |1st Pair
B' R B R' | 2nd Pair
U' R U' R' U2 R U2 R2 F R F' | 3rd Pair
U' L' U' L U' F' L F L' U2 F' L F L' | 4th Pair and EO
U2 R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' | U OLL
U R' U R' U' (x2 y') R' U R' U' R l U' R' U R U | Z-Perm (forgive the terrible alg)

NEXT: B2 L' U2 F' D' R F' U2 F' L2 B R2 U2 R2 F2 U2 F' L2 U F


----------



## WoowyBaby (Mar 26, 2019)

Aprzn123 said:


> (z2)
> 
> D' R D' R2 B | Cross
> U' R U2 R' L U L' |1st Pair
> ...



I’ll forgive that Z-Perm, but not 3rd Pair...
It can be solved with just R U2 R’ U’ R U R’....
The more you know, the better 

y’ z’
r u’ r’ U’ R U’ r2 // X-Cross
U R2 U2 R’ U // 2nd Pair
R2 x’ U’ R U // 3rd Pair
R’ x’ U’ R U R’ U’ R // Last Pair
y z’ U’ R U’ R’ U2 r // OLL
U2 R2 U’ R2 D R2 u’ R2 U R2 y R2 // PLL
40 HTM, interesting CFOP, right?
(hint: entirely R and U moves)

Next Scramble: U2 R2 U2 F D2 U2 F2 D2 B' U2 L2 B D' F2 L' B F D2 L F' R


----------



## Billabob (Mar 26, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> (hint: entirely R and U moves)


Except for the D in PLL and (debatably) the r,u moves 



WoowyBaby said:


> U2 R2 U2 F D2 U2 F2 D2 B' U2 L2 B D' F2 L' B F D2 L F' R



x' L U' F' R' U' R' //cross
U R U R' //P1
U2 R' U' R L' U L //pairs
y' U L F' L' U F //insert
L U L' U L U L D L' U2 L D' L2 //P4+WV
M' U' M U M' U M U M' U M U2 M' U' M U' //ELL

Next: U2 L2 B2 U2 R2 U L2 D R2 D' L2 F' U' L' R2 D' F2 L' R U2


----------



## alexela (Mar 26, 2019)

Billabob said:


> Except for the D in PLL and (debatably) the r,u moves
> 
> Next: U2 L2 B2 U2 R2 U L2 D R2 D' L2 F' U' L' R2 D' F2 L' R U2


CMLL skip and EO bad

ROUX, 26 STM

y x2
M U F' //2 Pairs FB (3/3)
M2 B2 r F2 //FS+Pair SB (4/7)
B' U2 //SS (2/9)
B' //FB+SB (1/10)
r2 //CMLL skip (1/11)
U' M2 U M' U' M U' M' U M //EOLRb (10/21)
U M U2 r R //4c+fix NM (5/26)

ROUX, 23 STM (changed the EO)

y x2
M U F' //2 Pairs FB (3/3)
M2 B2 r F2 //FS+Pair NMSB (4/7)
B' U2 //SS (2/9)
B' //FB+SB (1/10)
R' r' //CMLL skip (2/12)
U' B2 U M' //EO (4/16)
U' B2 M2 //LR (3/19)
U M2 U2 //4c (3/22)
R2 //fix NM (1/23)

Next Scramble: L B' L2 B' R2 D L' F2 B D L2 B2 D' F2 R2 U' R2 D F2 U2


----------



## alexela (Mar 26, 2019)

Next Scramble: L B' L2 B' R2 D L' F2 B D L2 B2 D' F2 R2 U' R2 D F2 U2


----------



## WoowyBaby (Mar 26, 2019)

alexela said:


> scramble: L B' L2 B' R2 D L' F2 B D L2 B2 D' F2 R2 U' R2 D F2 U2



x2 y
u L2 R2 F L’ D’ // 2x2x2
M’ U M // EO
F2 L’ U L U’ R2 // Koce. F2L-1
R U R’ U2 R U’ R’ // TSLE
y’ R2 U2 R2 M U2 M’ // F2L-1
U R U L' U2 R U' R' U2 L R U' R2 U’ // TTLL
42 STM, pretty normal 2OP solution

Next Scramble: D B2 L2 U2 R2 U' F2 L2 U' L2 F' U' R B2 R B' L R2 B' R


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Mar 26, 2019)

[DELETED]


----------



## alexela (Mar 26, 2019)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> [DELETED]





WoowyBaby said:


> Next Scramble: D B2 L2 U2 R2 U' F2 L2 U' L2 F' U' R B2 R B' L R2 B' R



ROUX 31 STM (Bad EO)

x y
R E' R B' U2 //2 Sq+Pair (5/5)
B' r F r' B R' //2 NM Blocks (6/11)
F R' F' r U2 R U2 R' //CMLL (8/19)
U' M' U' M' U' M U' M' //EOLRb (8/27)
U' M U2 R //4c+fix NM (4/31)

ROUX 28 STM (changes after squares) - cancelled 4 moves

x y
R E' R B' U2 //2 Sq+Pair (5/5)
B2 r F2 r' B2 R' U' R' x //2 Blocks (8-2/11)
y2 F' L F L' U2 L' U2 L //CMLL (8-2/17)
U2 M' U' M' U' M2 //EOLRb (6/23)
U' M' U2 r' R' //4c+fx NM (5/28)

Next Scramble: F2 L2 D B2 D' F2 U' L2 U F2 L2 R F' U' L' B2 F' D' U' R U


----------



## alexela (Mar 26, 2019)

Why my decisions do not appear immediately. How many hours to wait?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 26, 2019)

alexela said:


> Why my decisions do not appear immediately. How many hours to wait?
> View attachment 10153


A moderator has to approve anything with web links in it, and we are all just volunteers helping when we have time. I guess I approved this right after you asked why it took so long.


----------



## alexela (Mar 26, 2019)

Mike Hughey said:


> A moderator has to approve anything with web links in it, .


The reason for the delay - a link to alg.cubing.net? Next time I try without Web links.


----------



## Aprzn123 (Mar 26, 2019)

alexela said:


> F2 L2 D B2 D' F2 U' L2 U F2 L2 R F' U' L' B2 F' D' U' R U


x2
L R' B' R' D R D |Cross
U2 L' U' L | Pair 1
U L U L' R' U2 R B' U2 B |Pair 2
d' R U2 R' U R U' R' | Pair 3
F U F' U F' L F L' | Pair 4 + EO
U R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R | OLL
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U | PLL (T-Perm)

next: B' D' B2 U' R2 F2 R2 U F2 U' R2 D L D R2 D' B F2 L B


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Mar 26, 2019)

I don't need to evaluate anything


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 26, 2019)

alexela said:


> The reason for the delay - a link to alg.cubing.net? Next time I try without Web links.


Yes, that's right. Apparently our forum software doesn't distinguish between website links; it just flags them all.


----------



## alexela (Mar 27, 2019)

Aprzn123 said:


> next: B' D' B2 U' R2 F2 R2 U F2 U' R2 D L D R2 D' B F2 L B



ROUX 29 STM
z x'
F2 D' U' F E //All Pairs (5/5)
R' B' D2 F' //NM Bloks (4/9)
U r U' r' U' r U' r' U' F' U2' F //NMCMLL+EO (12/21)E3 "Kian"
U2 M U2 M //LR (4/25)
U' M2 U2 r2 //4c+fix NM (4/29)

ROUX 25 STM (30 HTM) (changes after squares (8/8)) - cancelled 5 moves
z x'
F2 D' U' F E //Pairs (5/5)
R' B' u2 //[+U2 y R' F'] NM Bloks (5-2/8)
y U' R' U' S R U R' U' y' //[+r'] NMCMLL+EO (11-3/16)G1 4 flip
x' M2 U' M' U2 M' //LR (5/21)
U' R' F2 r' //4c+fix NM (4/25)

Next Scramble: B2 L F2 B U' R' L2 F R D2 R2 D2 L' F2 U2 D2 L B2 L'


----------



## Hazel (Mar 30, 2019)

z2 U' D' B2 L' U L' R' F L2 // 2x2x2
R B2 d B2 U R' U2 R // 2x2x3
U L U2 L' U L' d // CE+E
M' U M U2 M' U' M // EODF
U2 R U R' U' R U R' U R U' R' // CLS
U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 // J Perm

Hexagonal Francisco – 62 HTM, 58 STM

Next: L2 R2 F2 U R2 D R2 F2 U2 R2 U' L' F2 D' B L' D L2 F D B


----------



## Hazel (Apr 2, 2019)

z2 F2 D L F U' B2 U2 R' F R' // 2x2x3 (found using Cube Explorer)
F U2 R U' R' U' F' L' U2 L // CE+E
U M' U M U' M' U M U M' U2 M // EODF
R U2 R' U F2 L' U' L U F2 // CLS
R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U2 // Ra Perm

Hexagonal Francisco – 64 HTM, 58 STM


Spoiler



Here's another without any Cube Explorer or whatnot:
F D' B' R' L U' L' F U' R' D2 // 2x2x2
L' U' L U2 B' U' L' U F U F' // 2x2x3
y U R2 U' R' U R // CE+E
y U M' U M U2 M' U2 M // EODF
R U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R U R' // CLS
U2 R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 // Rb Perm

65 HTM, 61 STM


Next: D B' L F2 D2 U2 L2 U2 B D2 B U2 B U' B' R' F R' B' F'


----------



## EJCubed (Apr 4, 2019)

z2 y’ R’ L’ B L // cross with flipped edge
R U’ R’ U R U’ R’ U R U’ R’ // P1
U’ R’ U2 R U R’ U’ R // P2 
y2 U R U R’ U2 R U R’ // P3
y2 U2 L’ U L F’ L F L’ // P4
R U2 R’ U’ R U’ R2 U2 R U R’ U R // CMLL
y U M’ U M U M’ U’ M U2 M’ U2 M // EO
M’ U M2 U M2 U M’ U2 M2 // EPLL

Method- I was bored and came up with it
Inefficient, 73 STM

Next scramble- D' B2 U2 F2 U2 L2 U' F2 U L' R F' U B L2 F' R B' F2


----------



## Hazel (Apr 4, 2019)

x2 R U R' B2 U' L' D2 // 2x2x2
R2 L' U' R' U' R L // 2x2x3
U2 F' U' F2 U F' R U2 R' // CE+E
U2 M' U M U M' U M // EODF
U' R U' R' U2 R U R' U' R U' R' // CLS
U2 R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R // Ga Perm

Hexagonal Francisco – 60 HTM, 56 STM

Next: R F' B2 R2 F2 R2 D R2 D B2 D U2 F2 R' B' R D2 B' L' F' R'


----------



## Hazel (Apr 4, 2019)

x2 R D' R2 U R' D' U F U' F' // 2x2x2
R2 U R2 U' R U B2 U2 B // 2x2x3
R2 U R' B U' B' // CE+E
U' L U' R U L' U' R' // CLS
U' x' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' // E Perm

Hexagonal Francisco – 50 HTM, 50 STM

Next: U2 B2 D' R2 F2 D' F2 R2 U' R2 U' L2 R' F' L U L' D U2 B U2


----------



## Billabob (Apr 4, 2019)

Aerma said:


> U2 B2 D' R2 F2 D' F2 R2 U' R2 U' L2 R' F' L U L' D U2 B U2



Hope I'm not interrupting anything... basic CFOP, 44 STM:
x y' L D' F2 U R D F //xcross
y' U2 R U' R2' U R //P2
d' L U' L' //P3
U2 F2 U' r' F r F2 //P4
U' R' F R U R' U' F' U R //OLL
U M2' U M2' U M' U2 M2' U2 M' //PLL

Next: F2 U2 F2 D R2 D L2 R2 D' F2 R F' D L2 F2 R2 B' L D


----------



## alexela (Apr 4, 2019)

Billabob said:


> Next: F2 U2 F2 D R2 D L2 R2 D' F2 R F' D L2 F2 R2 B' L D



ROUX, 26 STM
y
D F2 //FS
B R2 //SS
U' r' U r U' //SB
B R' //FB+EO+Pinkie Pie
y' R' U2 R F U' R' U' R U F' y //COLL
M2 //LR
U M' U2 M2 //EP

Next: B2 R2 U2 L2 F D2 F2 U2 B' D2 B R D' R2 U2 F2 D2 B' D2 R' F


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Apr 7, 2019)

just wanted to propose a challenge: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/new-discipline-perhaps.73204/#post-1315856


----------



## Neuro (Apr 9, 2019)

Ten move scrambles are very very rare. Optimal from less than 16 HTM only occurs less than 1% of the time


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Apr 9, 2019)

Neuro said:


> Ten move scrambles are very very rare. Optimal from less than 16 HTM only occurs less than 1% of the time


what are you talking about? just generate a 10 move scramble dude. we're not talking as it naturally occurred


----------



## Billabob (Apr 9, 2019)

alexela said:


> B2 R2 U2 L2 F D2 F2 U2 B' D2 B R D' R2 U2 F2 D2 B' D2 R' F



I'll squeeze in some CFOP before bed - nothing too special:

x' R' u' R2 L F D' R' U' R' //xcross
U2 y L' U' L //P2
R2 U2 R' F' U2 F R2 //P3
d R' U2 R U R' U' R //P4
U' r U R' U R U //OLL
L D2 L' U L D2 L2 //PLL

Next: D' U2 F U2 F U2 F R2 D2 L2 F' U2 F L' U' L2 F L2 R' U B'


----------



## alexela (Apr 9, 2019)

Billabob said:


> Next: D' U2 F U2 F U2 F R2 D2 L2 F' U2 F L' U' L2 F L2 R' U B'


ROUX, 25 STM

x' y
B' U R D //FB (4/4)
r U R' U' R2 //SS (5/9)
U' R' U' M R U r' //SB+CMLL skip (7/16)
U2 M U M U2 M2 U' M U2 //LSE (9/25)

Next: U2 L2 R2 U' L2 U' R2 U R2 U' L U' L2 D2 L2 F' D' B U' L'


----------



## WoowyBaby (Apr 9, 2019)

alexela said:


> Next: U2 L2 R2 U' L2 U' R2 U R2 U' L U' L2 D2 L2 F' D' B U' L'


Very linear Roux solve, nice

y’
D R D R2 D // Cross
L U’ L’ // 1st Pair
U’ y L’ U L // 2nd Pair
U2 y’ L’ U L2 F’ L’ F // 3rd Pair
y U R U2 R’ U R U R’ U R U’ R’ // Secret!
M’ U M2 U M2 U M’ U2 M2 U // EPLL
41 moves, a lil bit interesting solution

Next: L2 B2 D' L F R F U R D2 B2 L2 U2 L2 U2 F' L2 U2 B' U2


----------



## alexela (Apr 10, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: L2 B2 D' L F R F U R D2 B2 L2 U2 L2 U2 F' L2 U2 B' U2


ROUX, 29 STM

z2
r U' r2 D' //FS (right) (4/4)
F2 //NMSS (1/5)
M2 L U L //NMSB (4/9)
U r //FB (2/11)
F R2 D R' U R D' R2 U' F' //NMCMLL (10/21)E2
M2 U' M' U' //EOLRb (4/25)
D2 M' D2 //EP (4/28)
r //fix NM (1/29)

Next: U F2 R2 F2 D F2 D' U2 R2 B2 D R' D2 B2 R' D B' U' B2 L D'


----------



## WoowyBaby (Apr 10, 2019)

alexela said:


> Next: U F2 R2 F2 D F2 D' U2 R2 B2 D R' D2 B2 R' D B' U' B2 L D'




y
M U’ // 2x2x2
R2 x U R’ F R’ // Cross
U’ L’ U L R U R2 U R // F2L-1
L’ U’ L // 123LS Phase 1
y’ R U’ R U R2 U R2 U2 R2 // 123LS Phase 2
F’ U’ F R2 u R’ U R U’ R u’ R2 U2 // PLL
41 moves, 80% RU

Next: B2 F2 R B2 L D2 L U2 F2 R' U2 L F L2 U' L' D2 B2 F' L'


----------



## alexela (Apr 11, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: B2 F2 R B2 L D2 L U2 F2 R' U2 L F L2 U' L' D2 B2 F' L'


ROUX, 29 STM

x2 y'
B' L U2 b' //Line+Pairs (4/4)
R' E' //FB (2/6)
R2 U2 R //NMSS (3/9)
U2 M' U R' F R F' R U2 R' //NMSB+CMLL+EO (5 moves canceled) (10/19)C6
U M U2 M //BF (4/23)
U' M U2 M' U' R' //EP+fix NM (6/29)

Next: R2 L2 U R' F L' F' R L2 U2 F2 U2 L2 B' L2 B' D2 F'


----------



## WoowyBaby (Apr 11, 2019)

alexela said:


> Next: R2 L2 U R' F L' F' R L2 U2 F2 U2 L2 B' L2 B' D2 F'


R F2 U2 F’ R U y R’ D’ R U’ R’ D R’ U’ F2
// Kociemba Phase 1 + 2x2x3 Block
y U R' U R U' R' U' D R2 U' R' U R2 U' D' R' U’
// F2L-1 cancelled into TTLL

*32 HTM*, 91% RUD moves
Solution found *in real time *by hand, no joke. Just saw it instantly. Kociemba is too good

Next: D L2 B2 D2 R2 D R2 F2 D2 F2 U2 F L' B' D2 L R' U' R F'


----------



## M-Ray (Apr 14, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> R F2 U2 F’ R U y R’ D’ R U’ R’ D R’ U’ F2
> // Kociemba Phase 1 + 2x2x3 Block
> y U R' U R U' R' U' D R2 U' R' U R2 U' D' R' U’
> // F2L-1 cancelled into TTLL
> ...



My Method ZZ

EOLine: L' B' U' B2
L Block: R' L U' L' R2 U R L' U L
R Block: U R U' R2 U' R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U R'
OLL: U r U R' U' r' F R F'

Next: F D F D' F' L2 U' R D2 F2 R U2 F2 R B2 L' D2 R B F D F D' F' L2 U' R D2 F2 R U2 F2 R B2 L' D2 R B


----------



## M-Ray (Apr 14, 2019)

M-Ray said:


> My Method ZZ
> 
> EOLine: L' B' U' B2
> L Block: R' L U' L' R2 U R L' U L
> ...


I forgot to write PLL
U2RUR'URUR'F'RUR'U'R'FR2U'R'U2RU'R'


----------



## WoowyBaby (Apr 14, 2019)

M-Ray said:


> Next: F D F D' F' L2 U' R D2 F2 R U2 F2 R B2 L' D2 R B F D F D' F' L2 U' R D2 F2 R U2 F2 R B2 L' D2 R B



Nice 4 move EOline and 10 move block
Also the scramble is 38 moves? Ok...

y2 z’
f R U R’ U’ R U’ R2 U2 L’ // Hexagon
y’ R U2 R’ L2 E L2 U’ u’ r U r’ u r U’ r’ // E-layer
x R’ U R U’ R’ U R U’ R’ U R U’ // Corners
M’ U’ M2 U M’ U2 M U M’ // EODF
u M2 U M U2 M’ U M2 u // EPLL
It’s been a little while since I’ve done Hex-F, it’s pretty nice.

Next: B' L F' L2 F' U2 B2 R2 B R2 U2 F2 D2 B' R' U' B2 F2 R2 D' F


----------



## M-Ray (Apr 14, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> Nice 4 move EOline and 10 move block
> Also the scramble is 38 moves? Ok...
> 
> i accidentaly wrote the scramble twice


----------



## Juicejam (Apr 26, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: B' L F' L2 F' U2 B2 R2 B R2 U2 F2 D2 B' R' U' B2 F2 R2 D' F



Inspection: y'
Cross: U' D L' D2 L2 F
1st Pair: R' U R U L U L'
2nd Pair: y U2 L U L' U L U' L'
3rd Pair: U2 y' R' U' R
4th Pair: F' U' F
OLL: f (U R U' R')x2 f'
PLL: r U' r x' D2 r' U r x' D2 r2 (weird finger trick, I know, but it saves AUF and I can do it decently fast)

Next Scramble: L2 F2 D' B2 L2 D U2 R2 B2 D2 R2 F2 L' U F2 D L D B F2 L'


----------



## WoowyBaby (Apr 27, 2019)

Juicejam said:


> Next Scramble: L2 F2 D' B2 L2 D U2 R2 B2 D2 R2 F2 L' U F2 D L D B F2 L'


x2
r U’ r’ D’ F2 // EOline
L2 R2 U2 R // Right Square
L2 U L2 D L’ U L D’ // Left Square
U’ R U R’ U2 L’ U’ L // Left Pair
U R U2 R’ U’ R U R’ // Right Pair
R2 U2 R' U R U' R U2 R U L' U R U' L // ZBLL (learning a few does pay off!)
48 moves, just decided to do ZZ for the fun of it xd

Next: U2 B2 U' R2 U' B2 R2 D2 U' F2 L2 B D' B2 L' U' F L2 R B2 U


----------



## Neuro (May 5, 2019)

Roux, 33. EOLR-B can be pretty neat.

z y D F D' F'//FB
R U2 r U' r' U2 R2 r U' R//SB
U2 R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R'//CMLL
U2 M' U2 M U M' U M U'//LSE

NEXT: D F2 L2 U' R2 D' B2 L2 U2 L2 F2 R' B' U B2 U F' D' F2 R U


----------



## WoowyBaby (May 5, 2019)

Neuro said:


> NEXT: D F2 L2 U' R2 D' B2 L2 U2 L2 F2 R' B' U B2 U F' D' F2 R U


(z)
M2 F2 U r2 U' r2 // Skis
R' F2 R F' U2 R U' R' U' F // CLL
u' x' U M' U2 M2 U M' D M2 D' x // LR
M2 U' M U2 M' U M' U2 M' U2 M' U' M' U2 M' u' // LSE (16 lol)
41 STM, Skis Method

Next: R D2 F2 U2 B' F' U2 F L2 U2 R B2 U' F2 D2 L2 F' D B'


----------



## BradyCubes08 (May 18, 2019)

R D2 F2 U2 B' F' U2 F L2 U2 R B2 U' F2 D2 L2 F' D B'
Inspection: y' 
Cross (yellow): R2 F' R' F' B
F2L 1: d' L U2 L' U' L U L'
F2L 2: U2 R U2 R' U' R U R'
F2L 3: d L U L' U' L U L '
F2L 4: U' R U R' U' (d' L' U L)*
OLL U R' F R U R' U' F' U R
PLL U' R2 U R' U R' U' R U R2 U' D R' U R U' D'
9.87/65 moves = 6.58 TPS 

Next: L2 U2 B' F' U2 R D B' F2 L' D2 L F2 L U'



*EO


----------



## hopelessdove (May 18, 2019)

BradyCubes08 said:


> Next: L2 U2 B' F' U2 R D B' F2 L' D2 L F2 L U'



Cross: L2 D' L' U R' U' F
F2L1: y' L U L' 
F2L2: U R' U R L' U L
F2L3: U2 R' U' R y R' F R F'
F2L4: U2 L' U2 L U2 L' U L
OLL: U' Rw R2' U' R U' R' U2 R U' M
PLL: U R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U2

Next: L' U B D L U2 R' D' B R2 U' L2 U R2 D R2 B2 U' D2 R2


----------



## WoowyBaby (May 18, 2019)

hopelessdove said:


> Next: L' U B D L U2 R' D' B R2 U' L2 U R2 D R2 B2 U' D2 R2


(y2)
U2 R D L2 U' F //
y R' U R' F2 R //
U2 L' U' L y' U L U L' //
R U' r' U2 M' //
U R U R' U2 R U' R' // Last Pair
U R U2 R2 F R F' R U2 R' // OLL(CP)
M' U M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 U' // (E)PLL
(52 STM) This is what I'd actually do speedsolved.

Next: U2 F2 D' R2 U R2 B2 L2 F2 U2 L2 R D2 U R B U B F2 U2


----------



## hopelessdove (May 18, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: U2 F2 D' R2 U R2 B2 L2 F2 U2 L2 R D2 U R B U B F2 U2



Cross: y' R2 D U L Uw' R' Uw2
F2L1: U2 R' U R
F2L2: R U R' U R U' R'
F2L3: y' L' U R U R' U L 
F2L4: U' R U R' U' R U R'
OLL(CP): Lw' U' L U' L' U L U' L' U2 Lw 
PLL: U' R U R' U R' U' R2 U' R' U R' U R U'

Next: F2 R2 U2 R F2 R' B2 D2 B2 D2 R2 D' F2 D F' D' B2 L2 R' F'


----------



## AricAttack (May 25, 2019)

I’m probably gonna have a really bad solve but.

Cross: Z2, B, U, B, R, U2, F’ L2, R.

Pair 1: F’, U’ F, Y, R, U2, R’, Y’, R’, U, R, Y, L, U2, L’, U’ Y, R, U’, R’.

Pair 2: Y2, R, U, R’ U, R, U, R’ U’, Y, L, U2, L’, R, U’, R’

Pair 3: L, F’, L’ F,

Pair 4: Y2, R, U’, R’

Oll: f, R, U, R’, U’, f, U’ F, R, U, R’, U’, F’

PLL, F, R, U’, R’, U’, R, U, R’, F’, R, U, R’, U’, R’, F, R, F’, U2.

Next scramble: R F' D' B' L2 D' B2 D' F D' R2 D F' L' U' R2 D2 R D2 L2


----------



## WoowyBaby (May 25, 2019)

AricAttack said:


> Next scramble: R F' D' B' L2 D' B2 D' F D' R2 D F' L' U' R2 D2 R D2 L2


(z y)
U’ R2 u’ r’ f’ // 2x2x2
U’ f’ U2 f // Square
R U R’ F2 R // DF Edge
U F’ r U r’ // Third Pair
(y’) L U L’ U L U’ L’ // Last Pair
F U’ R’ U R U F’ R’ U2 R U // U Set ZBLL
37 HTM

2x2x2 Start = OP!

Next: B' D F' R2 F' R2 U2 B2 D2 R2 F D2 R2 D R' D2 U' L R' U B'


----------



## hopelessdove (May 25, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: B' D F' R2 F' R2 U2 B2 D2 R2 F D2 R2 D R' D2 U' L R' U B'



Cross: y x2 D R' D2 R F D R'
F2L1: U' R' U' R
F2L2: Uw' R U' R' Uw
F2L3: R U' R' D2 R U' R' D2
F2L4: U' L U L' U y R' U' R
PLL: R L U2 L' R' y R' U L' U2 R U' L U

Next: B2 U2 B2 F' D2 F' R2 F D2 R2 B' D' L R D' B2 L2 R' B2 L'


----------



## WoowyBaby (May 25, 2019)

hopelessdove said:


> Cross: y x2 D R' D2 R F D R'
> F2L1: U' R' U' R
> F2L2: Uw' R U' R' Uw
> F2L3: R U' R' D2 R U' R' D2
> ...


Nice keyhole!

z2 y
M S' D2 R' U' B // X-Cross
r U R U R' // 2nd Pair
U' L' U2 y' L' U' L // 3rd Pair
y R' U R // Last Pair
U' F U2 F R' F' R U R U R' U F' // OLL(CP)
M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 // (E)PLL

Next: L B2 L B2 U2 B2 L' R2 U2 B2 L' F2 U' B D' U F' R B L2 U'


----------



## Billabob (May 26, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> L B2 L B2 U2 B2 L' R2 U2 B2 L' F2 U' B D' U F' R B L2 U'



B b' D' b' d l' B //cross
L' b D2 b' L' //P1
b2 L l' d B d2 B' //P2
d2 l b d' //P3
L D' B' L2 B D //P4
B D' B' L' B D B' D' L D //OLL
d b L' b' d' b L2 D' L' D' L D L' b' L //PLL

Next: B D B2 R2 B L2 B L2 F' U2 F D2 L2 F' U R B' L' R2 U' B'


----------



## WoowyBaby (May 26, 2019)

Billabob said:


> Next: B D B2 R2 B L2 B L2 F' U2 F D2 L2 F' U R B' L' R2 U' B'


Oh why would you do your whole solution with LDB moves.....

F // Two Pairs
U' L' U L // 3rd Pair
U' B2 E' // 4th Pair
r' F // Align
R2 U' R' F R' F2 U' F r U r' // CLL
U M2 U S' M // Three D Edges
y2 U S' U R U R' S R U' R' // L4E

36 STM, PCMS Method, some things can be learned here
alg.cubing

Next: R2 U2 B2 F2 L2 D B2 F2 D2 B' R F' U' L D' U2 B U' R'


----------



## hopelessdove (May 29, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: R2 U2 B2 F2 L2 D B2 F2 D2 B' R F' U' L D' U2 B U' R'



Cross: x D L x R' D B' R'
F2L1: y' L U L' U L U L'
F2L2: R U2 R' U2 L' U' L
F2L3: y U2 R U R' U' R U R'
F2L4: U' L' U' L U' L' U L
COLL: U' R (U D') R U R' (U' D)R' U' R' U2 R' U2 R
EPLL: R U R' U R' U' R2 U' R' U R' U R U

Next: U2 F2 R2 U2 B' D2 B L2 F' D2 L U' F' R D F' D F' L2


----------



## PugCuber (Jun 3, 2019)

hopelessdove said:


> Next: U2 F2 R2 U2 B' D2 B L2 F' D2 L U' F' R D F' D F' L2


D’ L’ R’ F D2 L2 // Yellow Cross
U L’ U2 L U L’ U’ L // 1st Pair
R U R’ L U’ L’ // 2nd Pair
U’ R’ U R y L’ U L // 3rd Pair
y’ U2 R’ U R2 B’ R’ B // 4th Pair + Edge Control
R U R’ U R U2 R’ // Sune/ZBLL/PLL Skip
40 Moves PLL Skip Lol

Next Scramble: R B2 D2 B2 U2 R2 U2 F2 R' D2 R' F U' L B F D2 U' L2 B U


----------



## ExultantCarn (Jun 3, 2019)

PugCuber said:


> Next Scramble: R B2 D2 B2 U2 R2 U2 F2 R' D2 R' F U' L B F D2 U' L2 B U



x2 y' //Inspection
L D' F D2 R //White Cross
L' U L2 U' L' // 1st Pair
R U R' d R' U' R // 2nd Pair
R U2 R' L U2 L' // 3rd Pair
U' r U' R' U R U r' // 4th Pair
l' U' L U' L' U2 l //OLL
R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R2 D U' R' U R D' U // PLL + AUF 

Next Scramble: R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R2 D U' R' U R D'


----------



## Billabob (Jun 4, 2019)

ExultantCarn said:


> R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R2 D U' R' U R D'



x' y' R' U R U' R2' //P3
U R U2 R' U' R U R' //P4
U R U2 F2 R F' R F R2 F' R F' U2 R' //OLL
u R' U' R U D' R2 U R' U R U' R U' R2 U' //Gb perm

Next: F R D' L' D R B R L2 B' U2 F' L2 B' L2 F' U2 R2 B2 R


----------



## WoowyBaby (Jun 4, 2019)

Billabob said:


> x' y' R' U R U' R2' //P3
> U R U2 R' U' R U R' //P4
> U R U2 F2 R F' R F R2 F' R F' U2 R' //OLL
> u R' U' R U D' R2 U R' U R U' R U' R2 U' //Gb perm
> ...


You get a PLL you don’t like so you switch your bottom color.... such OP strats amirite

(y2)
r2 R2 F R // Cross
R2 U R2 U' R2 D2 // 1st Pair
U2 L' U L R' U2 R // 2nd Pair
U' R U R' U2 R U' R' // 3rd Pair
(y’) R U R2 F R F' // Last Pair + EO
U R' U2 R U R' U R2 U2 R' U' R U' R' U' // 2GLL

Challenge: Try to learn 1 thing from that example solve

Next: R2 D2 F2 D2 F L2 F L2 U2 L2 D L D U' L2 B' U F' L B


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 6, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> R2 D2 F2 D2 F L2 F L2 U2 L2 D L D U' L2 B' U F' L B



y2 B D U' L2 y R' F R D' // 2x3x3
L' U' R U M' x' // Insert corner
M' U' M // Insert edge / orient
d' L' U' L // 3 move f2l insert
R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' R U R' U' F' // coll
M2' U M' U2' M U M2' U // epll

Next: D2 U2 L2 B F R2 D2 B' U2 B' F' L F' U R D B' R F' U2


----------



## Billabob (Jun 6, 2019)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> D2 U2 L2 B F R2 D2 B' U2 B' F' L F' U R D B' R F' U2


x' y F2 R' D F R U2 L U' L //xcross
R' U R U L' U' L //P2
(U D') R U2 R' D //P3
U' R U R' //P4
U R' U' R U' R' U F' U F //OLL
U' R U D' R2 U R' U R U' R U' R2 D U2 //PLL

Standard CFOP

Next: R' F2 U' B2 D L2 D2 F2 R2 U2 B2 U' R F D L' U L F2 D2


----------



## WoowyBaby (Jun 6, 2019)

Billabob said:


> Next: R' F2 U' B2 D L2 D2 F2 R2 U2 B2 U' R F D L' U L F2 D2



This is exactly what I’d do speedsolved:

(z2 y)
M f U r
r U' r2 F2 r U2 L' U L
R U R
u' R' U R
u' U2 l' U' L' U' L' U L U l*
F' r U R' U' r' F R
R2 F R U R U' R' F' R U2 R' U2 R u2

*useful alg most people don’t know, the not-mirrored version is r U R U R U' R' U' r'

Next: U' F U2 B' L2 F' D2 R2 F2 U2 L2 F' L R B R' U2 B2 U L2


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 6, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> U' F U2 B' L2 F' D2 R2 F2 U2 L2 F' L R B R' U2 B2 U L2


(56h, 72q, 51s, 51e)

ZZ method

D' U' R2 L' B D' L D // EOLINE
L2 U R' U R2 U' R' U R2 // RB
U L U' L' U' R' // RF
U' L' U' L2' // LF
U2 L U2' L' U' L U L' // LB
R' U2' R U R' U R // OCLL
M2' U M2' U M' U2 M2' U2 M' // PLL

next: L2 F2 L2 D B2 R2 U F2 U' B2 L B D2 F2 U' B F R D2 U'


----------



## Codanovia (Jun 6, 2019)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> next: L2 F2 L2 D B2 R2 U F2 U' B2 L B D2 F2 U' B F R D2 U'


Method: CFOP

Solution:
y' x U' F2 R L2 F2 D2 U' // cross
x U' R U' R' // 1st pair
L' U' L U L' U2 L U' L' U L //2nd pair
U' R' U' R y2 U2 L' U L //3rd pair
U R U R' U2 R U2 R' U2 R U' R' //final pair
y F U R U' R' F' //OLL
U' R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' //PLL

Next: R F B2 D' F2 R2 D' R2 D2 B2 R2 D' R2 L D2 F2 D' B F D B


----------



## Billabob (Jun 6, 2019)

Codanovia said:


> R F B2 D' F2 R2 D' R2 D2 B2 R2 D' R2 L D2 F2 D' B F D B



z2 y' B U' R' L2 F D2 //xcross
R' F' U2 F R //P2
U2 L U' L' y' L' U F' U' F U' L //P3+P4
f R U R' U' R U R' U' f' //OLL
U2 R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U' //PLL

The double insertion on P3+P4 is handy to know.

Next: B2 R2 F2 U' B2 D2 R2 D' L2 D' U' R' U2 L' R' U L2 U B'


----------



## WoowyBaby (Jun 7, 2019)

Billabob said:


> z2 y' B U' R' L2 F D2 //xcross
> R' F' U2 F R //P2
> U2 L U' L' y' L' U F' U' F U' L //P3+P4
> f R U R' U' R U R' U' f' //OLL
> ...


Wow, I’ve never seen R' F' U2 F R before, that’s a cool F2L trick!

(y x)
U2 r' U F' L // 2x2x2 Block
R2 U' R' // Form Pair + Solve DR Edge
U2 f R' f' // Insert RB Pair
L' U2 L F2 // Form Pair + Solve Square
L' U L' U' L U' F' L2 F L U2 L2 // VLS
x z R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 B2 // PLL, A-Perm
38 HTM

Next: D R' L' F' L F2 B' L D' R D2 L2 U2 B2 R' L2 D2 R D2


----------



## Billabob (Jun 7, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> D R' L' F' L F2 B' L D' R D2 L2 U2 B2 R' L2 D2 R D2



x' F' L D L R D //cross
U' R U' R2' U R //P1
U' L' U L F' U2 F //P2
L' U2 L D U2 L' U2 L U' R U' L' U L R' D' //P3+P4+WV
U M' U M U2 M' U M U M' U M U2 M' U M U //anti-PLL

Anti-PLL is only 22 algs but with WV it makes dot cases a breeze.

Next: R' F L2 U2 F L2 B U2 F2 D2 L2 U2 B' D' F' R F2 D' B2 U' R2


----------



## Codanovia (Jun 7, 2019)

Billabob said:


> R' F L2 U2 F L2 B U2 F2 D2 L2 U2 B' D' F' R F2 D' B2 U' R2


x2 F2 y2 R U' R' F2 U' F' R2 U2 y' R U' R' F //cross
y2 U R U' R' L' U' L //P1
y2 U' L' U L //P2
U F' U' F //P3
U2 L U L' y2 U2 R U' R' //P4
R U R' U' R' F R F' //OLL
U y' R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 F' U F U' //PLL

Next: L U F2 L2 D R2 F2 U L2 B2 U2 B2 R2 B L2 D' L U2 R2 D' F2


----------



## WoowyBaby (Jun 7, 2019)

Codanovia said:


> Next: L U F2 L2 D R2 F2 U L2 B2 U2 B2 R2 B L2 D' L U2 R2 D' F2


x2
R' D R2
U L2 F' L2 D
R U' R'
E2 r U r'
u' R U' R'
u2 R U' R'
R U2 R2 F R F' U2 M' U R U' r'
U' R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2
U2 M U2 M' U M' U2 M' U' M2 u U2

D L B2 F2 D2 R' U2 R' B2 R' B2 D2 U2 B' U2 L' F' U2 R F U


----------



## Angry_Mob (Jun 7, 2019)

Scramble: D L B2 F2 D2 R' U2 R' B2 R' B2 D2 U2 B' U2 L' F' U2 R F U 

z2 //inspection
R F D L R2 U2 F' L F2 R' D2 //EO arrow
U2 F2 L U2 L' //1st pair
D' U2 R U R' D2 R U' R' D' //2nd + 3rd pair
U2 R U R' U2 R U R' //4th pair
U2 L' U R U' L U R' //COLL
R2 B2 r2 U r2 B2 R2 //HKEPLL

Next: R2 U' R2 B2 D' L2 U' F2 L2 D B2 F R B L2 R2 U2 F2 D' F'


----------



## WoowyBaby (Jun 8, 2019)

Angry_Mob said:


> Next: R2 U' R2 B2 D' L2 U' F2 L2 D B2 F R B L2 R2 U2 F2 D' F'


R' D' B
R U2 R' D U R' U2 R
F2 R2 D B2 D' R2 U B2 D
B2 L2 B2 D2 F2 R2
(26)

Next: F' R' F' U' D' R B2 U' D2 L U2 F2 R' B2 L D2 L2 B2 D2


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 11, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> F' R' F' U' D' R B2 U' D2 L U2 F2 R' B2 L D2 L2 B2 D2



D' L' F' L' u2 R u2 // CROSS
L U L' U R U R' // P1
L U L' U L U L' // P2
L' U2 L // P3
d' R U' R' U R U' R' // P4
r' U' R U M' U' R' U R // OLL
R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R U // PLL

next: B U2 L2 F2 R2 F' U2 F' L2 B' F' L D' B F R' U2 B' D2 B U'


----------



## porkynator (Jun 11, 2019)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> next: B U2 L2 F2 R2 F' U2 F' L2 B' F' L D' B F R' U2 B' D2 B U'



U B' R U' F //EO (5/5)
U L U2 R' L2 U' F2 U' //Domino Reduction (8/13)
F2 L U2 L R2 D2 R L2 //Solve corners (leave 3 edges) (8/21)
U' D F2 D' U L2 //Finish (6/27)

Next scramble: R2 D' U' B2 R2 D' F2 L2 D' U' B2 F D' U B2 F' D U' F


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 11, 2019)

just corners?


----------



## WoowyBaby (Jun 12, 2019)

porkynator said:


> Next scramble: R2 D' U' B2 R2 D' F2 L2 D' U' B2 F D' U B2 F' D U' F


Of course you had to FMC that porkynator 
tbh that was pretty nice solve gj

All edges solved, alright here we go-

L' U L D' L' U' L // Two Corners
D2 L U L' D' L U' L' // Two Corners
U' L U R U' L' U R' // Two Corners
z B R' D2 R B' U2 B R' D2 R B' U2 // Two Corners
35 HTM

Next: L U B2 D B2 F2 U R2 D U F2 U2 F' U R' B' U2 L2 R U'


----------



## porkynator (Jun 12, 2019)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> just corners?



I was aiming for solving only corners, but in fact I solved much more 
EDIT: oh you mean the scramble - see below



WoowyBaby said:


> Of course you had to FMC that porkynator
> tbh that was pretty nice solve gj
> 
> All edges solved, alright here we go-



Whoops, I forgot I had "corners only" selected in qqtimer!
I try to write efficient solutions here, but I limit the use of FMC-specific techniques such as NISS and insertions - efficient linear solves are nice 



WoowyBaby said:


> Next: L U B2 D B2 F2 U R2 D U F2 U2 F' U R' B' U2 L2 R U'



Some edge magic:
U' R U D' F'
D' B' U' D L D
U' F D' U2 R' U' D B U' F' U2
F2 R2 B2 D B2 R2 F2 U

Next scramble (a normal one this time!): D2 R' B2 R' F2 U2 F2 L F2 R' F2 U' B' F D' R2 U F L2 R' B'


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 12, 2019)

Next: D2 R' B2 R' F2 U2 F2 L F2 R' F2 U' B' F D' R2 U F L2 R' B'

Let's go roux this time
(59h, 70q, 52s, 55e)

z2 y L' D R U' B U' z2 // FB
U2 R' U2 R2 U R2 U2 R U2 R' U R // SB
U' R U' L' U R' U' L // OCLL
L' U' L F L' U' L U L F' L2 U L // CPLL
M2 U' M' U' M U2 M' U' M' U' M' U2 M' //LSE

next: B2 R2 D' B2 U' R2 U L2 R2 B2 F2 L F' U R2 D' L D2 B' F


----------



## PugCuber (Jun 12, 2019)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> next: B2 R2 D' B2 U' R2 U L2 R2 B2 F2 L F' U R2 D' L D2 B' F


z’ y’ // Inspection
R D F D’ // Orange Cross
U R U R’ B’ R B R’ // 1st Pair
U L’ U’ L U’ B’ U’ B U2 R U’ R’ // 2nd & 3rd Pairs
F U2 F’ U F’ L F L’ F U2 F’ // 4th Pair + OLL Cancelation
U2 x R’ U R’ D2 R U’ R’ D2 R2 // Aa Perm

Next Scramble:
B' D2 U2 L2 F U2 F R2 D2 L2 R2 D B2 R D2 B' R2 B' L U'


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 12, 2019)

PugCuber said:


> B' D2 U2 L2 F U2 F R2 D2 L2 R2 D B2 R D2 B' R2 B' L U'



ZZ

(59h, 69q, 59s, 61e)

z2 y' L' B2 U2 B L' U L2 D' // EOLINE
R U L' U2 L' // LB
U2 R U' R' U R U R' // RB
L' U' L U' L' U L // RF
R' U R U R' U2 R U' R' // LB
R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R // COLL
U' R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U // EPLL

next: R2 U B2 D2 B2 R2 B2 U R2 B' L' F' L' B' R2 F' L U2


----------



## Billabob (Jun 12, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> L U B2 D B2 F2 U R2 D U F2 U2 F' U R' B' U2 L2 R U'



L2 S' L2 M U' R E R' //FB
R' U M2 U' R2 U' M U R' //SB
M U' M' U' M' U' M2 U' M' U //LSE

Next:
L' F2 L' R' D2 L' U2 F2 R D2 U2 L' D' B R' F2 R B U'

Edit - Oops, I responded to an older post. I'll just solve the latest scramble:

R2 U B2 D2 B2 R2 B2 U R2 B' L' F' L' B' R2 F' L U2

x y2 D L2 F D2 R F2 //xxcross
U R' U R L y' U L U L' U F' //P3+P4
r U R' U R' F R F' R U2 r' //OLL
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U' //PLL

Next:
L' F2 L' R' D2 L' U2 F2 R D2 U2 L' D' B R' F2 R B U'


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 12, 2019)

Billabob said:


> L' F2 L' R' D2 L' U2 F2 R D2 U2 L' D' B R' F2 R B U'


(47h, 56q, 45s, 46e)

x2 B2 U R' B2 R' M' U2 M F' L2 F R' U2 R // F2L-1
d L2 U2 L U L' U L2 // LS
F' r U R' U' L' U l // OLL
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PLL

NEXT: L2 U' L2 R2 B2 D L2 D F2 D2 F2 L B F' R2 B2 U B2 D2 R


----------



## porkynator (Jun 13, 2019)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> L2 U' L2 R2 B2 D L2 D F2 D2 F2 L B F' R2 B2 U B2 D2 R



y' R L2 (D' U' R U R' D) //Pseudo Roux blocks -1 move (U2)
F Lw2 F' Lw2 F' U2 L //CMLL
U' M U' M2 U2 M U M' U2 M' U //LSE
R //Adjust

See on alg.cubing.net

Next: B2 D' B2 D' R2 U2 R2 D' L2 B2 R2 B' R F2 D' U B2 R' F D2 F


----------



## WoowyBaby (Jun 14, 2019)

porkynator said:


> y' R L2 (D' U' R U R' D) //Pseudo Roux blocks -1 move (U2)
> F Lw2 F' Lw2 F' U2 L //CMLL
> U' M U' M2 U2 M U M' U2 M' U //LSE
> R //Adjust
> ...


Jeez, you get a linear 27stm/32htm barely even trying, you're too good porkynator!

L D2 r' U2 r // 2x2x2 Block
D' M' U' M // Edge Orientation
D2 R U2 // Form Square
D' R2 // 2x2x3 Block
r U2 r' // Form Last 2 Pairs
F' U' R U R2 F' // F2L
R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // OLL
U' R2 F R U R U' R' F' R U2 R' U2 R // PLL
46 moves

Next: R' L2 F D2 F2 U2 F' D2 F L2 F2 D2 R D2 U F' R' F' R B2


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 14, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> R' L2 F D2 F2 U2 F' D2 F L2 F2 D2 R D2 U F' R' F' R B2


(49h, 60q, 49s, 53e)

z2 F' U D2 R2 U' B L2 B' L' // xcross
y' L' U2 L // p2
R' U R U2 y' L' U L // p3
y' U2 L' U L U2 F U F' // p4
U' r U2 R' U' R U' r' // oll
U2 R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 F' U F U' // pll

NEXT: U2 B2 R2 U2 B2 D' L2 D2 R2 D F2 L F' L2 R2 F U2 L2 R D2 F2


----------



## Billabob (Jun 14, 2019)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> U2 B2 R2 U2 B2 D' L2 D2 R2 D F2 L F' L2 R2 F U2 L2 R D2 F2



z2 D' R2 B R //2 pairs
y R2 S2 U' R U' R U' R U' R' U2 R //pairs+CMLL
M' S' U' S M U M' U2 M' U2 M' U M2 U2 M U2 M' U' //LEE

Next: F2 D' F D2 R2 F D2 L2 B2 U2 F L2 R D U B D' B'


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 14, 2019)

Billabob said:


> F2 D' F D2 R2 F D2 L2 B2 U2 F L2 R D U B D' B'


Petrus time!
(56h, 62q, 54s, 58e)

R2 U' B' R x2 y R' U2 R' U L U L' y // 2x2x3
U' M F M' y' // eo
U' R2 U' R U R' // rf block
U R' U R U2 R' U R // rb block
F R U R' U' R U' R' U' R U R' F' // coll
R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U2 // epll

next: D2 R' B2 L' D' F' L U' B' L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D L2 F2 U L2 D'


----------



## WoowyBaby (Jun 14, 2019)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> next: D2 R' B2 L' D' F' L U' B' L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D L2 F2 U L2 D'



D F U // SQ
R B' R' // SQ
L2 // 222
U' F2 U' (F') // SQ
(F2) L' U R2 U' // SQ
L F2 // Align
R2 // SQ
U' F' U' F R' // Finish
23 HTM

Next: D' L' U2 R2 U' B2 U2 F2 L2 D' R2 D2 F2 B L F2 D' L F' U F'


----------



## porkynator (Jun 14, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: D' L' U2 R2 U' B2 U2 F2 L2 D' R2 D2 F2 B L F2 D' L F' U F'



R' D R D U F2 L B U2 //Pseudo 223 (9/9)
F' R F2 R' D2 //Pseudo F2L-1 + pair (5/14)
F2 D' L D L' //2 more pairs (5/19)
D F' D' //EO (3/22)
F L' F2 R F' L F R' F2 U' //Finish (cancelled J-perm) (10/32)

See on alg.cubing.net

Next: D2 B L2 F' L2 D2 U2 F U2 L2 D2 R' U B' R2 D' U L2 R' U R


----------



## WoowyBaby (Jun 14, 2019)

porkynator said:


> Next: D2 B L2 F' L2 D2 U2 F U2 L2 D2 R' U B' R2 D' U L2 R' U R


Nice solve porkynator!

Solution:
z2 y'
R2 D' F R' L D // 222
R U L // SQ
R2 // Pair
F' R2 F' L' // Align
y' U2 M' r U' R' U M2 // F2L
R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' // OLL
F U' M' U2 M U' F2 // PLL
34 ATM

Next: U2 F' R2 D2 L2 F D2 B' F2 U2 F' L U B2 F' R2 U2 L2 D2 R'


----------



## Koen van Aller (Jul 3, 2019)

Next: U2 F' R2 D2 L2 F D2 B' F2 U2 F' L U B2 F' R2 U2 L2 D2 R'

D R' L' F' D F' // XCross
Y' U' L' U L // P2
U R' U2 R2 U R' // P3
U' R' U2 R U R' U' R // P4
U2 F (R U R' U')2 F' // OLL
U' R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L U' // PLL

48 moves


Next: U B2 L2 D' F2 D' R2 U' B2 U2 F' L' R' F2 U2 B U2 B' D F2 R


----------



## masasayoyo (Jul 3, 2019)

Scramble: U B2 L2 D' F2 D' R2 U' B2 U2 F' L' R' F2 U2 B U2 B' D F2 R

Cross: Z2 U' R' F B U B L' D2(8)
F2L 1: d L' U2 L U L' U' L(8)
F2L 2: L U L' R' U R(6)
F2L 3: U R U R' U' R U R'(8)
F2L 4: U2 L U2 L' U2 L U' L'(8)
OLL: U L U F' U' L' U L F L'(10)
PLL: R2 F2 R U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F R2 U2(16)

Moves: 64
Next: F U2 B2 F' R2 F' U2 L2 U2 F' R2 D F' U R2 B2 R' U2 B D R2


----------



## Skittleskp (Jul 4, 2019)

Scramble: F U2 B2 F' R2 F' U2 L2 U2 F' R2 D F' U R2 B2 R' U2 B D R2

X2 F B' R' F2 L u' L //Cross (7)
d' R U R' U R U' R' // F2L (8)
U' L' U' L //F2L (4)
L U L' U L U' L' //F2L (7)
Y R U R' U2' R U R' //F2L (7)
F R U R' U' F' //2 Look OLL  (6)
R U2 R' U' R U' R' // OLL Antisune (7)
U' R2 U' R U' R U R' U R2 D' U R U' R' D U' (17)

63 Moves

Next scramble: F2 D' L2 U' R2 B2 D F2 D2 R2 B2 L' B L' D2 R' D L R2 B U'


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 8, 2019)

Skittleskp said:


> F2 D' L2 U' R2 B2 D F2 D2 R2 B2 L' B L' D2 R' D L R2 B U'


CFOP: (51h, 57q, 51s, 52e)

L B R' D' R2 F R U R' D' // XCROSS
U2 L' U L2 // P2
U' L' U2 y R' U' R // P3
U' R U R' U' R U R' // P4
U2 F' L' U' L U L' U' L U F // OLLCP
R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U' // EPLL

NEXT: D2 B2 L2 U L2 U L2 D' B2 U' L2 R D L U B' F' D R2 F2 L2


----------



## cuber-26 (Jul 8, 2019)

D2 B2 L2 U L2 U L2 D' B2 U' L2 R D L U B' F' D R2 F2 L2 
z2// inspection
B D R D R D F U D R' D // Cross+ an easy F2L without sloting
U' L' U L // 1st pair
U2 F' U' F // 2nd pair
y U2 R U' R' U' R' U R // 3rd pair
R U' R' U' F' U' F // 4th pair
R U R' U R U2 R' L' U' L U' L' U2 L // COLL
U R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 // PLL
(59h, 65q, 59s, 60e)
Next: U' L F R' D L' U2 B' F2 R F2 U2 D2 R B2 L U2 R2 F'


----------



## WoowyBaby (Jul 8, 2019)

cuber-26 said:


> Next: U' L F R' D L' U2 B' F2 R F2 U2 D2 R B2 L U2 R2 F'


R E F' // EO
B2 U F2 L
D' U2 R' // DR
U F2 D2 B2
U L2 D // CP
S R2 S' R2
U S2 U' S2 // LSE

Next: D2 F U2 R2 D' R2 B2 U2 F2 D B2 U' R2 D' R' U B2 L B F' U


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 11, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> D2 F U2 R2 D' R2 B2 U2 F2 D B2 U' R2 D' R' U B2 L B F' U


CFOP (47h, 51q, 45s, 47e)

L' F U F' U2 F' U // CROSS ON TOP (NOOB)
z2 M F' M' // P1
U' L U L' // P2
U R' U R U R U R' // P3
d L U' L' U L U L' // P4
f' L' U' L U f // OLL
x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 // A-PERM

NEXT: L2 F2 D' L2 U' R2 F2 D2 U2 R B' L' U' L' F' D U' B2 U


----------



## Billabob (Jul 11, 2019)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> NEXT: L2 F2 D' L2 U' R2 F2 D2 U2 R B' L' U' L' F' D U' B2 U



z2 D2 //P1
R2' F //P2
F R F' R' //P3
U' F' L' U2 L F //P4
D' M2 U' M' S D //finish blocks
U2 R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2 //CMLL
U M' U2 M U M' U' M U2 M U M2 U2 M' U2 M U2 //LSE

Still need to get better at LSE

NEXT: B2 U L2 F2 R2 B2 U' F2 U2 L2 D2 R' D B2 R' F L R B' F


----------



## Krerey (Jul 11, 2019)

Billabob said:


> NEXT: B2 U L2 F2 R2 B2 U' F2 U2 L2 D2 R' D B2 R' F L R B' F



y2 z
Cross: F’ U L2 U R2
1st Pair: U R’ F R F’ R’ U’ R
2nd Pair: y U2 R’ U R
3rd Pair: y’ U L’ U L y’ R’ U2 R
4th Pair: U’ y’ R’ U2 R U’ R’ U R
OLL: R U B’ U’ R’ U R B R’
PLL: R2 F2 R U2 R U2 R’ F R U R’ U’ R’ F R2
56 Moves
Next: B' U' B' R L B D' B' U' L U2 L2 B2 D R2 D' L2 U2 R2 L2


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Jul 11, 2019)

B' U' B' R L B D' B' U' L U2 L2 B2 D R2 D' L2 U2 R2 L2 

(Russo method)
3 piece cross+1: R B' L F D
2nd pair: U L U L' U' L U L'
3rd pair: y U' R U R' U R U' R'
4th pair: y' R U' R' U R U' R' y
CMLL: U R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R
EO: M' U M
5EP: U2 M' U2 M' U' M' U2 M U' M2
53 etm
Next: U2 L2 R2 F2 L2 D2 B D2 B' F U' B' D L' F2 U' F L' R'


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 11, 2019)

> U2 L2 R2 F2 L2 D2 B D2 B' F U' B' D L' F2 U' F L' R'


some crazy cancelations on last layer thanks to cll+ell (49h, 55q, 48s, 48e)

F U F M' f L' r' // CROSS
U' L2 U2 L U L' U L2 // P1
f' L' f // P2
R U' R' f R f' // P3
U' R U' R' U R U R' // P4
U2 F R U' R' U R U R' F2 L' U' L U F U2 // 1LLL

NEXT: D L2 D2 U' B2 R2 B2 F2 D' F2 R U' F D2 U2 L F L U' B' U


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Jul 11, 2019)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> D L2 D2 U' B2 R2 B2 F2 D' F2 R U' F D2 U2 L F L U' B' U



D L' R2 //3Cross
U R' U' R2 U2 R' //P1
U' l U L' U' M' //P2
U F U F' U R' U' R //P3
U L' U L U2 x' u L u' x //P4
U2 R' U r U2’ R2’ F R F' R //CMLL
M2 U M' U2 M U M' //EO
U' M U2 M' U' M2 U' M2 //5EP
58 ETM

Next: F U' B L B2 U2 R' U' B L' B2 L F2 R' D2 R U2 R2 B2


----------



## Krerey (Jul 11, 2019)

Zeke Mackay said:


> Next: F U' B L B2 U2 R' U' B L' B2 L F2 R' D2 R U2 R2 B2



y' x
R' D L F D2 // Cross
F U R U' R' F' R U R' // First Pair
y' L' U L2 U' L' // Second Pair
U y L U L' U L U' L' // Third Pair
U' L' U' L U L' U' L // Last Pair
R' F R U R' F' R F U' F' // OLL
U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U' // PLL

Next: F' D' L F2 D2 B2 U2 R D2 R2 B2 R2 U2 F D2 U R' B' F2 U'


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Jul 11, 2019)

F' R U D' F' //EOLine
U' R U' R' L U2 L2 //Square
U' R U2 R' U' R //Square
U R U R' U2 L' U' L //Square
U' R U R' U L' U2 R U R' U2 L //F2L +WV
R' U R U' R' F' U' F R U R' F R' F' R U' R //PLL

55 ETM, maybe ill do CFOP eventually
Next: U' B2 R2 F2 R2 D' L2 D2 U' L2 R B2 F R D F2 R2 U L U'


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 11, 2019)

Zeke Mackay said:


> U' B2 R2 F2 R2 D' L2 D2 U' L2 R B2 F R D F2 R2 U L U'


cfop (62h, 68q, 60s, 61e)

U2 F2 U' B' R' L2 R U' R' D // CROSS
L' U L // p1
U R U R' y' L' U L // p2
U L U' L' U L U L' // p3
U' R' U2 R U' R' U R // p4
U M' R' U' R U' R' U2 R U' M // ollcp
R U R' U R' U' R2 U' R' U R' U R // epll

next: R2 D2 B2 D' B2 U B2 U2 L2 B2 R2 B' L' U' B2 R' F U2 B2 F U2


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Jul 11, 2019)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> cfop (62h, 68q, 60s, 61e)
> 
> U2 F2 U' B' R' L2 R U' R' D // CROSS
> L' U L // p1
> ...



x2 //inspection
D' L F D' R' //cross
U R U' R' U R' U' R //P1
D2 R U R' D2 R U' R' //P2
y' U R U R' //P3
y' U R U R' U' R U R' //P4
U2 R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2 //COLL
U' M2 U M U2 M' U M2 //EPLL
54 ETM

Next: R' F2 L D2 L2 U2 B2 U2 L D2 R2 F2 U F' L2 B' L R2 F2 U F


----------



## alexela (Jul 11, 2019)

Zeke Mackay said:


> Next: R' F2 L D2 L2 U2 B2 U2 L D2 R2 F2 U F' L2 B' L R2 F2 U F



z2
F' B2 D' //FS (3/3)
r U r2 R B' //FB+Pair (5/8)
R' U2 //SS (2/10)
B r2 U r U B //SB+CMLL (6/16)
U' M //EO (2/18)
U2 B2 U M2 //LR (4/22)
U' B2 M2 U2 //fix+EP (4/26)

NEXT: R2 U2 B2 R D2 L' D2 R2 B2 D R' B F2 D L' U' B D' L


----------



## Skittleskp (Jul 11, 2019)

alexela said:


> NEXT: R2 U2 B2 R D2 L' D2 R2 B2 D R' B F2 D L' U' B D' L



inspection x2 y'
cross: R' F R2 D L2 D R D
U' L' U L R U R'// pair 1
U' L' U2 L d L U L'// pair 2
R U' R' d R' U' R// pair 3
U R U' R' U R U R'// pair 4
U' F U R U' R' F'// lol i 2 look
U' R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R'// OLL 21
M2' U M2' U M' U2 M2' U2 M' U2//Z Perm

next: L' B L2 B U2 B R2 B2 D2 F' U2 F' L2 U R2 B' L U2 L' F D'


----------



## Llewelys (Jul 11, 2019)

z y // inspection
D2 L (F B') // cross
R U R' y' L U L' // F2L 1
U R U2 R' U' R U R' // F2L 2
U2 R' U' R U' R' U R // F2L 3
L' U' L U y' R U' R' // F2L 4
F (R U R' U')3 F' // OLL
U R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R2 (D U') R' U R D' // PLL (Ga)

Next scramble: R2 B2 R2 U2 B2 D F2 U L2 B2 D2 R' D F L U' F D2 B L' D


----------



## Billabob (Jul 11, 2019)

Llewelys said:


> Next scramble: R2 B2 R2 U2 B2 D F2 U L2 B2 D2 R' D F L U' F D2 B L' D



y z' D M F2 D F U2 L //xcross
U L' U' L //P2
U' R U R' U2 y R U R' //P3
d R U R' //block
U' R U' R' D2 R' D2 R U R' D2 R D2 //LS
F R' F' R U' R' D' R U R' D R2 U' R' U R U' R' //LL

Tripod. Bad cases for LS and LL but oh well

Next: U' F2 L' F2 R F2 L' F2 U2 L2 D2 L U R' D' L' U F U'


----------



## WoowyBaby (Jul 12, 2019)

Billabob said:


> Next: U' F2 L' F2 R F2 L' F2 U2 L2 D2 L U R' D' L' U F U'


U F // EO
B2 U // SQ
R' L2 U L'
R' U R' // DR
U F2 D R2
U' D' L2 U B2 // CP
D S2 D'
R2 S R2 S // EP
(27)

Next: U F U2 B' L2 B R2 B R2 U2 F L2 F' D F' D2 L' D' B' R B'


----------



## alexela (Jul 12, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: U F U2 B' L2 B R2 B R2 U2 F L2 F' D F' D2 L' D' B' R B'


y'
B' D2 R2 r //2 Pairs FB (4/4)
B2 r2 F //FS+Pair SB (3/7)
U' B2 U2 B //SS+Pair (4/11)
U2 R B //FB+SB (4/15)
f U R U' R' f' //CMLL (6/21)
U' M U M' U M U' M' //EOLRb (8/29)
U M U2 M' //EP (4/33)

or
y2
r D' S //2 Pairs FB (3/3)
B2 U2 b2 //FB+Line SB (3-1/5)
B2 M B2 //Pair (3/8)
r U' r2 U' R2 //SB (5/13)
U' F R' U' R F' R' U F' R //CMLL+EO (10/23)
U' M U2 M //BF (4/27)
U' M2 U' //LR (3/30)

NEXT: D' F2 D' L2 U' R2 D B2 R2 U2 B' R' D' L' B U F2 D2 L' F' R


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 23, 2019)

alexela said:


> D' F2 D' L2 U' R2 D B2 R2 U2 B' R' D' L' B U F2 D2 L' F' R


CFOP + multislotting OLS thingy (48h, 53q, 47s, 49e)

z2 y' L F2 L F R' u R' // CROSS
R' U' R U' R' U' R // P1
u' R U' R' u // P2
L U' L' U L' U' L2 U' M U L' U L U2 l' // P3+P4+OLL
R U R' F2 D' L U' L' U L' u L2 U' // PLL

NEXT: F2 U2 F2 U2 R2 B D2 U2 F' D2 L' B U2 F L' R D L U' F D2


----------



## Cuberstache (Jul 23, 2019)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> F2 U2 F2 U2 R2 B D2 U2 F' D2 L' B U2 F L' R D L U' F D2



CFOP (64 HTM, 62 STM, 71 QTM)
x y' M' D x' D' L // Cross
U' L U L' U L U' L' // P1
U' L' U L y U L U' L' // P2
U2 L' U' L U' L' U L // P3
y' R' U2 R U2 R' U R // P4
U R U R' U' M' U R U' Rw' // OLL
U2 R U R' F' R U2 R' U2 R' F R U R U2 R' U' // PLL

NEXT: F2 L2 U R2 U F2 D' U' R2 F2 U' F2 B' D L2 D L' B U' R D2


----------



## WoowyBaby (Jul 24, 2019)

CuberStache said:


> NEXT: F2 L2 U R2 U F2 D' U' R2 F2 U' F2 B' D L2 D L' B U' R D2



(z2)
L' U D R' L' U2 L D' // 2x2x3
R' B' R B // EO
U R' U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R' // F2L
U2 R2 D' R U2 R' D R U R U' R' U2 R U // ZBLL
35 HTM

Next: L' U2 R' U2 F2 L' U2 R F2 L' B2 U L' D U2 L2 B2 U' F' L2


----------



## porkynator (Jul 26, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: L' U2 R' U2 F2 L' U2 R F2 L' B2 U L' D U2 L2 B2 U' F' L2



L2 F //EO (2/2)
D U2 L U2 R L U' L U' //DR (9/11)
R' D2 L' B2 D2 //Blocks (5/16)
R' B2 R' //Setup for pair 3-cylce (3/19)
B2 R' Fw2 R B2 R' Fw2 //Pair 3-cycle -1 move (7/26)
R2 B2 R B2 //Finish (4/30)

see on alg.cubing.net

Next scramble: R2 D2 L2 R2 F2 L2 U' F2 U' R2 U B' D' L' D' F L' D B2 R F2


----------



## WoowyBaby (Jul 27, 2019)

porkynator said:


> L2 F //EO (2/2)
> D U2 L U2 R L U' L U' //DR (9/11)
> R' D2 L' B2 D2 //Blocks (5/16)
> R' B2 R' //Setup for pair 3-cylce (3/19)
> ...


Nice 30 move linear solution, although that pair 3-cycle looks like an insertion to me? Good domino solve nonetheless.

-----

L' D2 B R B' // Two Squares (5)
U' F // Edge Orientation (2)
R2 D2 R' D2 R D' F2 // Combine Blocks (7)
L' U L' U' L2 U L2 U // Finish (8)
22 HTM

What is going on!? This is the craziest solve I have ever done. Ever. Wow.

-----

Edit-
I found a different ending to that that gives a 20 move solution.

L' D2 B R B' // Two Squares (5)
U' F // Edge Orientation (2)
R2 D2 R' D2 R D' // Blocks (6)
First thirteen moves are same as above.
U F2 D'
L' U L' D // Done
20 HTM

I'm lost for words....

-----

Next Scramble: B R2 B2 R' L2 B' L' U' L' D2 R2 B U2 L2 F D2 L2 B2 D2 B2


----------



## Drydareelin (Jul 27, 2019)

Scramble: B R2 B2 R' L2 B' L' U' L' D2 R2 B U2 L2 F D2 L2 B2 D2 B2

R' M' U M B' //Cross
U' F' U F U' F' U F //Pair 1
L' U' L D L' U L u' //Pair 2
U' R U2 R' L U2 L2 B L B' //Pair 3
U F' U2 F2 R' F' R //Pair 4
r' F' U F r U' r' U' r //OLL
U' R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' r //PLL

Definitely need to get better with this.

Next: L2 F' D2 F L2 U2 F2 R2 F' D2 F L U2 F' U2 B U L' F' L'


----------



## porkynator (Jul 27, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> Nice 30 move linear solution, although that pair 3-cycle looks like an insertion to me? Good domino solve nonetheless.


Not really linear, but also not quite an insertion: after "blocks" I did B2 immediately; then I saw I had 3 edges and 3 corners remaining and I could set them up to a pair 3-cycle, and that the first setup move convenientely cancelled with the last move.



> Edit-
> No way. I found a different ending to that that gives a linear 20.
> 
> L' D2 B R B' // Two Squares (5)
> ...



Crazy stuff, these short endings are always hard to find (unless unless your name is Reto Bubendorf  )


----------



## EJCubed (Jul 28, 2019)

x2 y
L’ D2 F D L D’ // Cross
U’ L’ U’ L U2 R U R’ // Pair 1
U L’ U’ L2 U L’ // Pair 2
U R’ U R L’ U L // Pair 3
y R U’ R’ U y’ R’ U’ R // Pair 4
R' F R U R' U' F' U R // OLL
U’ R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U // PLL
63 HTM

Next Scramble: U F' D B' L' D B' U' B' U B2 D2 B2 U' L2 D F2 R2 B2 U2


----------



## WoowyBaby (Jul 28, 2019)

EJCubed said:


> Next Scramble: U F' D B' L' D B' U' B' U B2 D2 B2 U' L2 D F2 R2 B2 U2



R2 D R' D2 B' D' // Reduction to <R, U, F>
F R' F' U' F // Reduction to <R, U, F2>
U2 F2 R U' F2 R2 U R' // Reduction to <R2, U F2>
U' F2 R2 U F2 U' R2 U' F2 U' // Reduction to <R2, U2, F2>
F2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U2 R2 // Reduction to Solved
36 HTM

Next: B' D R2 U2 F L2 D2 B' D2 B2 L2 B2 R2 L' D2 R' F' L B2 U'


----------



## Drydareelin (Jul 29, 2019)

Scramble: B' D R2 U2 F L2 D2 B' D2 B2 L2 B2 R2 L' D2 R' F' L B2 U'

z' y
U M' U' B2 U' M' U2 M2 // Cross
R U2 R' L U' L' // First pair
B U2 B' F U' F' // Second pair
U' R U2 R2 U' R // Third pair
U R U R' U' R U R' // Fourth pair
U R U B' U' R' U R B R' // OLL
y' M2 U M U2 M' U M2 // PLL

51 htm

Next: B2 D' B R' F2 U' R' D2 F' R L2 F2 D R2 F2 U' F2 U2 L2 B2 U


----------



## EJCubed (Jul 29, 2019)

z2
D’ U’ L F’ D’ U’ R2 // Cross
R U R’ // Pair 1
L U2 L’ d’ R U’ R’ // Pair 2
d L’ U L y’ U’ L’ U L // Pair 3
y’ R’ U R U’ y R U R’ // Pair 4
U’ M’ U M U2 M’ U M // OLL
R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R U’ // PLL

53 STM

Next Scramble- D2 F' D2 L2 B2 L2 U' L' F2 R2 U2 L2 B2 D' F2 B2 L2 D L


----------



## porkynator (Jul 31, 2019)

EJCubed said:


> Next Scramble- D2 F' D2 L2 B2 L2 U' L' F2 R2 U2 L2 B2 D' F2 B2 L2 D L




L D R //EO (3/3)
F2 U F //Setup for DR: 4 corners and 1 edge (3/6)
D R2 L2 U2 B L2 B' //DR (7/13)
U R2 D B2 //Two squares (4/17)
D' R2 B2 //Solve corners -1 move (3/20)
U L2 U2 L2 U2 L2 //Solve 3 edges (6/26)
U F2 Lw2 F2 U F2 Lw2 F2 //Last 3 edges (8/34)

see on alg.cubing.net

Next scramble: U2 R2 F' D2 F' U2 B' R2 F2 R2 F2 D U' B' U' L2 F2 U R' D2 L


----------



## WoowyBaby (Jul 31, 2019)

porkynator said:


> L D R //EO (3/3)
> F2 U F //Setup for DR: 4 corners and 1 edge (3/6)
> D R2 L2 U2 B L2 B' //DR (7/13)
> U R2 D B2 //Two squares (4/17)
> ...



R' U2 D2 F2 R // EO (5/5)
F' // Setup for DR (1/6)
L2 U R2 F2 U D2 F // DR (7/13)
L2 B2 L2 R2 // Two Squares (4/17)
U2 R2 U2 D' F2 // F2L-1 (5/22)
D L2 D L2 D' L2 U' // Corners (7/29)
D L2 D2 L2 D2 L2 // Last 4 Edges (6/35)

Next: L B' U2 F' D2 B2 L' F R2 B2 U L2 F2 D' R2 U R2 B2 L2 U' F


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 31, 2019)

> next: L B' U2 F' D2 B2 L' F R2 B2 U L2 F2 D' R2 U R2 B2 L2 U' F



(53h, 62q, 48s, 50e)

M' U' L' F y' z L2 F' L' // CROSS
U R' U' R f' L' f // P1
F' U' F // P2
U' R' U' R // P3
U L' U' L U' F R U R' F' // P4+EO
r U2 R2 F R F' R U2 r' // COLL
M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 U // EPLL

I noticed that you can just do conjugated T-perm to solve LL but that would be 1 move longer...

Next: U B2 U F R2 D F D F2 D2 L' F2 L' F2 R B2 D2 R F2 U2 D'


----------



## WoowyBaby (Aug 13, 2019)

Xtreme Cuber said:


> Next: R' U' D' F' B L F' U2 R2 D' L2 U B2 L2 F2 B2 U B2 R' D' R



(y')
U D B R' F' // EO (5/5)
L D2 R' // EO (3/8)
D' M2 U2 R2 D // Edges (5/13)
l U R' D R U' R' D' // 1st Comm (8/21)
r' U L D2 L U' L' D2 // 2nd Comm (8/29)
l R U R' D R U' R' D' // 3rd Comm (8/37)
x' z D2 R U' R' D2 R U R' // 4th Comm (8/45)

That is my edges-first method

Next: B' U F2 R' B' L' U' F R2 D' R2 U R2 L2 U' B2 L2 D' R2 F


----------



## Lapse. (Aug 13, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> B' U F2 R' B' L' U' F R2 D' R2 U R2 L2 U' B2 L2 D' R2 F



x2
L F B2 U2 R2 D' bad cross but i dont know notation for cube rotations so
L U2 L' U2 y' R U' R' - F2L1 wrongly inserted free pair so i just took it out
U2 L' U' L y' L' U L - F2L2
R U' R' U R' F R F' R U' R' - F2L3 hmm i dont know how to do this better
y R' U2 R U2 R' U' R - F2L4
R U2 R2 F R F' R U2 R' - OLL gotta kinda admit i dont know the oll for this so i had to look it up, but its easy enough, i learnt it already
R' U L' U2 R U' L R' U L' U2 R U' L - PLL
U2 - AUF

Guys i need advice!! I would probably get a 19 on this solve... my cross and f2l is pretty bad, i would have done yellow cross tho 

Next scramble : F' U R2 B2 U2 L' B2 D2 R D2 L' F2 L' B2 F' R2 F D' R' U2 B


----------



## WoowyBaby (Aug 13, 2019)

Lapse. said:


> x2
> L F B2 U2 R2 D' bad cross but i dont know notation for cube rotations so
> L U2 L' U2 y' R U' R' - F2L1 wrongly inserted free pair so i just took it out
> U2 L' U' L y' L' U L - F2L2
> ...


For anyone trying to get faster I always tell them to plan the whole cross in inspection so you could do it blindfolded with no problem.
This is pretty hard to do right away if you're not used to it like I was, but when I did some cross blind practice I improved a LOT. Like that is the #1 reason I'm sub-20 today.

And if you need notation for cube rotations I found this: J Perm Notation Guide @ 1:25 Hope that helps

"Next scramble : F' U R2 B2 U2 L' B2 D2 R D2 L' F2 L' B2 F' R2 F D' R' U2 B"

(x2)
R U2 L2 F D' L // Cross
R U2 R2 U' R // 1st Pair
d R' U' R // 2nd Pair
U' L' U2 L2 F' L' F // 3rd Pair
d R' U' R // Last Pair
B' R' U' R U R' U' R U B // OLL
R' U R' F R F' R U' R' F' U F R U R' U' R U2 // PLL

Next: B' D2 L U2 L F2 U' L R2 F2 D2 R2 L2 U' R2 D F2 U2 F2


----------



## PetrusQuber (Aug 28, 2019)

Petrus method, OCLL PLL
z' x'//inspection
U2 L U2 F' L F U' B' D2// 2x2x2 block
U F U2 F2 U F2 U2 F// 2x2x3 block
d U' L F' L'// EO
d R2 U2 R' U' R' d2 U2 L' U L U2 L' U L// F2L
U' R U R' U R U2 R'// OCLL
U2 R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 L+R// PLL
Nice solve for me! 57 moves.

Next scramble... R2 B2 R L D' U2 F L F' U2 B2 D R B' U2 F2 R D2 L B'


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Aug 29, 2019)

x2 y' //inspection
R F' D2 U R' //cross
U' L' U L //P1
R' U R U L U L' //P2
U' R' U R U R U R' //P3
y R U' R' U R U' R' //P4
U R' U' R U' R' U R U x' R U' R' U x //OLL
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U //PLL
63 etm

Next: 
B' U' F U L B' L2 B R F2 D2 F U2 D2 R2 F' U2 D2 R2 B2


----------



## fun at the joy (Aug 29, 2019)

x' z //inspection
R' U D L x' D L U' L Uw //xcross (9/9)
U' R' U R L' U2 L //2nd pair (7/16)
R' U' R //3rd pair (3/19)
U2 R U' R2 F R F' //4th pair (7/26)
R U2 R2 F R F' R U2 R' //OLL (9/35)
x' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' F //PLL (17/52)

Next Scramble:
U2 F2 R2 D B2 D' B2 L2 D2 B2 U B' L F2 U' F R2 F U2 R2 U'


----------



## kadabrium (Aug 29, 2019)

z2 R U' F R' F' R D' // xc 
y' U R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' // f1 
y' U R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' // f2 
y' R U R' U2 R U' R' U R U R' // f3 
U' r U R' U R U' R' U R U2 r' // o 
U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 //p 

next D2 R' L2 F U2 B' U' L2 U' R' L2 D R2 D F2 D' L2 U' L2


----------



## WoowyBaby (Sep 1, 2019)

kadabrium said:


> next D2 R' L2 F U2 B' U' L2 U' R' L2 D R2 D F2 D' L2 U' L2



(y)
R' F2 R2 F // Edge Orientation (4/4)
R' B2 D R2 B2 U2 B2 U L' // Half-Turn Reduction minus 2 edges (9/13)
D2 R2 D2 B2 U2 L2 // Everything solved except 3 edges (6/19)
U' M U2 M' U' // Last 3 edges, Finished. (5/24)

WHAT I got 24 moves without even trying. Like at all. This is crazy!

Next: L B U2 R2 U L' F R' U F' D2 B2 D2 B' R2 F' D2 R2 U2 B2


----------



## porkynator (Sep 18, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: L B U2 R2 U L' F R' U F' D2 B2 D2 B' R2 F' D2 R2 U2 B2



U B' Rw2 U' B' D' F' //FB
Rw2 U' R' U' Rw2 U2 M' U' Rw //SB
Rw U R' U R U' R' U R U2 Rw' //CMLL, influencing EO
M2 U' M U' M2 U' //4a + 4b
E2 M' E2 //4c

Next scramble: F' R2 F' D2 F2 U2 F' D2 B' L2 D2 U' L' D R2 B' F' L B D2 L


----------



## ottozing (Sep 29, 2019)

F' R2 F' D2 F2 U2 F' D2 B' L2 D2 U' L' D R2 B' F' L B D2 L 

z' y2

R u' R B2 U' R' F R (Cross & 1 corner solved)
U R' U' R (PSF2L#1)
D U2 L' U L (PSF2L#2)
D L U2 L' (PSF2L#3)
D U2 R' F R F' R U' R' D (PSF2L#4+OLL)
R2' F2 R U2 R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F R2 U' (PLL)

3 "free" pairs with PSF2L 

Next - D2 F2 B R F B' R' D' F' L2 U2 R2 F R2 L2 B' D2 F2 U2 D2


----------



## Billabob (Sep 29, 2019)

ottozing said:


> Next - D2 F2 B R F B' R' D' F' L2 U2 R2 F R2 L2 B' D2 F2 U2 D2



x' y' U2 F' U2 L U L' //P1
F' U' L' U' L //P2
y R U R' //P3
U L' U2 L U L' U' L //P4
U2 F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' r U R' U R U2 r' //pure OLL

Interesting scramble. This is one of the easiest pure OLLs to learn and it does come in handy sometimes.

Next: L' U L2 B U' D2 L' F2 L2 U F2 R2 L2 D' B2 D' F2 U B' L


----------



## TKainz14 (Sep 29, 2019)

Billabob said:


> Next: L' U L2 B U' D2 L' F2 L2 U F2 R2 L2 D' B2 D' F2 U B' L





Fairly easy F2L for this scramble. Preserved a pair from the cross to setup f2l nicely for an easy first 3 pairs. Overall nice 48 move solve with only 2 rotations. 

Green cross- x’ y’ U2 F U L d’ L2
1st pair- R’ U’ R
2nd pair- L F’ U 
3rd pair- F L’ F U2 F’
4th pair- U’ d’ L’ U L U2 L’ U’ L
OLL- U r U’ r’ U’ r U r’ y’ R’ U R
PLL- U’ x R’ U R’ D2 R U’ R’ D2 R2 B


Next Scramble:
B’ R F’ D L D U’ F U’ B2 L2 D’ R’ U’ L2 R’ D2 L B2 U2


----------



## ottozing (Sep 29, 2019)

Why does your scramble have U' U2? lol


----------



## TKainz14 (Sep 29, 2019)

ottozing said:


> Why does your scramble have U' U2? lol



Oops, sorry about the typo, meant to be a B2. Thanks for pointing it out


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Sep 29, 2019)

TKainz14 said:


> Next Scramble:
> B’ R F’ D L D U’ F U’ B2 L2 D’ R’ U’ L2 R’ D2 L B2 U2


X Cross: z2 y R’ D B’ R2 F2
P1: D R U R’
P2: D’ L’ U2 L U2 L’ U L F U’ F’
P3: D’ B L’ B’ L
COLL: U2 R2 D R’ U2 R D’ R’ U2 R’
EPLL: M2 U M2 U M’ U2 M2 U2 M’ U
45 moves
Sooo much keyhole
Next scramble: B D' B U2 F2 B' R L2 B' U F2 L2 F2 U R2 D' F2 R2 U' F2


----------



## WoowyBaby (Sep 29, 2019)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> Next scramble: B D' B U2 F2 B' R L2 B' U F2 L2 F2 U R2 D' F2 R2 U' F2



I guess pseudo-F2L is the new thing now, or the "untapped CFOP potential" as I'd imagine Jay saying it. I'll try it out:

F' R2 D' // Cross
U R' U2 y L U' L' // 1st Pair
F U D R U' R' // 2nd Pair
x' U' R U R' U F' U' // 3rd Pair
x u L U L' U L U L' // Last Pair
U R' U' R' F R F' R U' R' U2 R // OLL
U' F' U' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 u2 // PLL

Next: D B' L' D2 U2 L' D2 L2 D2 F2 L' F2 D2 R U' B L' D' B' F2 R


----------



## icarneiro (Sep 29, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> I guess pseudo-F2L is the new thing now, or the "untapped CFOP potential" as I'd imagine Jay saying it. I'll try it out:
> 
> F' R2 D' // Cross
> U R' U2 y L U' L' // 1st Pair
> ...





R' D' R' L D ///// Yellow cross

U' L U' L' R' U2 R2 U R' ///// 1st Pair
y2 U2 R U R' U2 R' U R ///// 2nd Pair
L' U' L y' R' U2 R ///// 3rd Pair
y U L' U L U L' U L U' L' U L ///// Last Pair

U' (R U R' U' R' F R F' ) ///// OLL
U' (F' U' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2' ///// PLL Gb

U ///// AUF

-----------------------


Next: D2 B2 L F2 L' U2 R' F2 D2 R2 F R' B2 L' B L D' L2 B R2


----------



## WoowyBaby (Sep 29, 2019)

icarneiro said:


> Next: D2 B2 L F2 L' U2 R' F2 D2 R2 F R' B2 L' B L D' L2 B R2


F D R' L F' // EO
U' R' U D' R2 y2 R' U2 R // 2x2x3
U2 F2 D U R U' R' D' // F2L-1
L' U L U' L' U L // Last Pair
R U' R2 D' r U2 r' D R2 U R' // COLL
M2 U M' U2 M U M2 // EPLL
Pretty ergonomic solution (and 46 moves).

Next: B' F' L2 D2 F2 D2 B R2 D2 F D' B R2 U' B' L' F D' R B2


----------



## EJCubed (Sep 30, 2019)

z2 y
L F’ D’ R’ F2 L F D2 // Cross
R U’ R’ U’ y R’ U’ R // Pair 1
U’ y’ R U’ R2 U R2 U R’ U’ R U R’ // Pair 2 cancelled into Pair 3
y’ R U2 R’ U R U’ R’ // Pair 4
U2 r U2 R’ U’ R U’ r’ // OLL
U’ x’ R U’ R’ D R U R’ D’ R U R’ D R U’ R’ D’ // PLL
59 HTM
Next: D2 B' R2 F' B' D' R' D' L2 B U2 F2 L2 B2 L2 U F2 R2 U' F2


----------



## Neuro (Oct 1, 2019)

Roux, 35

y2 D U2 R r2' D F2//FB
U2 M2 U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U R//SB
R' U L U' R U L'//CMLL
M U' M U2 M' U' M' U M U2 M U2///LSE

NEXT: D2 L2 B2 L2 B' U2 F U2 F' L2 R2 D' U R D B D2 F' D2 L2 U


----------



## WoowyBaby (Oct 1, 2019)

Neuro said:


> Roux, 35
> 
> y2 D U2 R r2' D F2//FB
> U2 M2 U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U R//SB
> ...


Dang, a 35-move (or is that really 32 moves..?) straight Roux solve, that's really cool! Good job 

(y)
L F2 U2 F' // EO
U2 R' L' D' // SQ+2P's
L' B2 D // 223
R2 B2 R' // F2L-1
z' x' R U2 R2 F R y' R2 F' r U' L' U2 R' D2 R U R' D2 R U' R B2 // Last Slot
- 35 moves, same as you haha 

Next: B2 U' B D B2 D L' F2 D2 L2 D' F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U' L2 B D2


----------



## EJCubed (Oct 1, 2019)

z2 y
D R’ L’ D2 F D // Cross
y L U L’ // Pair 1
U2 L’ U2 L U L’ U’ L // Pair 2
d’ L’ U2 L U’ L’ U L // Pair 3
U’ R U’ R’ U R U’ R’ // Pair 4
U’ R U B' U' R' U R B R' // OLL
U’ R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R U2 // PLL
56 HTM
Next: F' L' R2 D B2 L2 D' U2 R2 U R2 B2 U' L2 F' L2 U F D' B' R'


----------



## Neuro (Oct 2, 2019)

This was a pretty tough scramble not gonna lie. Has a very strange F2B solution

Roux, 36

y x B r' M2 D' r B//FB
r2 U M' U' M2 U' R U' R2 U2 R'//Very weird SB
R2' F U' F U F2 R2 U' R' F R//CMLL
M U M' U' M' U2 M U'//Easy LSE

NEXT: B U2 L2 F R2 F U2 L2 B2 U' B2 L' F2 L2 B F' R U' R2 D'


----------



## EJCubed (Oct 2, 2019)

z2 
L D2 L D L R u’ R u’ // Cross
U L’ U L U2 L’ U L // Pair 1
U2 y L’ U2 L U’ L’ U L // Pair 2
U y R’ U2 R2 U R2 U R // Pair 3
d’ L U L’ // Pair 4
R' F R U R' F' R F U' F' // OLL
U2 R2 F R U R U’ R’ F’ R U2 R’ U2 R // PLL
61 HTM

Next: U B2 F D2 B2 L B2 L2 R' B2 R' D2 B' U2 L R2 F U' R


----------



## RedstoneTim (Oct 3, 2019)

Very lucky ZZ solve (with EOCross), 54 HTM

y2 R' B D R' D' U2 F R2 // EOCross
U L' U L U L U L' // 1st pair
R' U' R // 2nd pair U2 R U R' // 3rd pair
U L' U' L // 4th pair
U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' R U R' U' F' // COLL
M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U' M2 // EPLL 

Next: R2 B2 D' R2 D' L2 B2 R2 D2 F2 D2 B' D L' U2 R F' U2 R' B2 D2 U2


----------



## EJCubed (Oct 3, 2019)

x2 
R’ U’ F2 U’ F’ R’ D2 R// EOCross
U R’ U R U L’ U L // Pair 1
R U’ R2 U’ R // Pair 2
L U’ L’ R U’ R’ // Pair 3
U2 L U’ L’ // Pair 4
R U R’ U R U’ R’ U R U2 R’ // (C)OLL
M2 U’ M2 U2 M2 U’ M2 U’ // (E)PLL
Pretty good scramble, 50 STM
Next: F R2 B2 F' L2 D2 B2 F' U2 F' R2 D2 R B2 U2 B D B2 R' U' L'


----------



## WoowyBaby (Oct 7, 2019)

D2 // Pair
L // Pair
U' // Pair
R' // Pair
F' L // EO
F D B D L2 B // DR
U' L2 D B2 // Stuff
B2 D' F2 D2 B2 L2 U L2 // PBL
L2 B2 L' F' L B2 L' F L' U2 // L3C

28 HTM



Spoiler



I'm basically at a point where getting sub-30 is trivial lol its kinda funny honestly



Next: L2 B U2 R2 F' L2 B2 D2 U2 L2 D2 B' U L F' L B2 L' U' B' L


----------



## RedstoneTim (Oct 11, 2019)

Another ZZ solve with EOCross, 45 HTM

B D R' U' R' F' D' L // EOCross
U R' U' R U2' L U L' // 1st pair
R U2 R' // 2nd pair
U2 R' U' L' R U2 L U R' U R // 3rd pair (+ setup 4th pair)
U L' U2 L // WV
U x' R U' R D2 R' U R D2 R2 F // PLL

Next: R2 F2 U' B2 U2 F2 D' R2 U R2 B' L2 B' L' D' R' D2 B D F2 D'


----------



## ottozing (Oct 17, 2019)

R2 F2 U' B2 U2 F2 D' R2 U R2 B' L2 B' L' D' R' D2 B D F2 D' 

x2
r' R2 U' R' x D U R
L U' L'
F U' R' F' R
D' U' R2' U2' R U R' U
R F' R U2 M' U' M
D U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'

Next - F' B' L' B D B R F2 U' R2 F2 U R2 B2 R2 U F2 B2 R2


----------



## WoowyBaby (Oct 17, 2019)

Really cool solution, GJ!

F' B' L' B D B R F2 U' R2 F2 U R2 B2 R2 U F2 B2 R2

F' R L B' L2 u R E F2 // Layer (9)
R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // CLL (9)
[L' U L, E] y [R: M' U' M2 U' M2 U' M' U2 M2 U] // Edges (19)
(37 STM) - I just did whatever I wanted to to solve it, improvising solutions/methods is pretty fun 

Next: F' L' B2 U2 R2 D2 B D2 U2 B R2 B2 F' L2 U' F' R' U F2 L' U2


----------



## Pyjam (Oct 19, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: F' L' B2 U2 R2 D2 B D2 U2 B R2 B2 F' L2 U' F' R' U F2 L' U2



ZZ : 38 STM

(y') F U D B D // (5) EOL
U' L' U' R U R2 U2 // (7/12) Squares on L and R
R2 L' U2 R' U2 L' // (6/18) Left block
U R' U2 R U R' U R2 // (8/26) Right block
U F R U R' F R' F' R2 U' R' F' // (12/38) Last layer

Roux : 34 STM

(x y2) M U' R2 F R' U2 R U' B // (9) FB
U R' r' U' r U2 R2 U2 R2 U R' U R // (13/22) SB
U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' // (8/30) CMLL (Anti-Sune)
M2' U' M2' U' // (4/34) LSE

NEXT: U2 F' U2 F' U2 R2 F' D2 F2 U2 F' R' U2 B R D' B2 R' F' R
—


----------



## Ashton (Oct 19, 2019)

U2 F' U2 F' U2 R2 F' D2 F2 U2 F' R' U2 B R D' B2 R' F' R

u2 B’ R’ L’ D2 // Cross
U’ y’ F’ U L’ U L U2 F // 1st pair
y R U R’ y2’ U U’ F’ U2 F2 R’ F’ R // 2nd pair
F U2 F’ y2 U (U’ R U2 R’)2 // 3rd pair
y U’ R U’ R’ U F (U R U’ R’) F’ // Top cross
U2’ (U R U’ R’) U (U R U’ R’) U’
z D (U R U’ R’)4 D’ (U R U’ R’)3 D’ (U R U’ R’)5 D
z’ (U R U’ R’)3
y2 x’ U L’ U’ R U L U’ R’ // L3C

Next: B2 L2 D2 B' D2 B' D2 B' U2 F' U' B' L B2 D B L' R' F' U' B2


----------



## icarneiro (Oct 20, 2019)

B2 L2 D2 B' D2 B' D2 B' U2 F' U' B' L B2 D B L' R' F' U' B2 


z2 y // inspect
R' D B L D' F // Cross on white
U L U2 L2 U' L // 1st pair (OG)
y R' U' R U' R' U R // 2nd pair (RG)
R U R' U2 R U R' // 3rd pair (RB)
U2 y' R U' R' U R U R' // last pair (OB)
R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' // OLL
U' D' R U R' U' D R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 U // PLL Gd 


It's just a simple solution that I do most of the time 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Next: R' F U R2 F2 D2 B2 U' B2 R2 U2 B2 L2 R D B' D L' F2 L' U*


----------



## RedstoneTim (Oct 20, 2019)

icarneiro said:


> Next: R' F U R2 F2 D2 B2 U' B2 R2 U2 B2 L2 R D B' D L' F2 L' U


Weird ZZ solve, 35 STM

x2 // inspection
R U F' R' D' R' U' B D' F2 L' S2 // XEOCross
U' R U' R' // 2nd pair
L' U L U' L' U L // 3rd pair
U L U L' // 4th pair
U' R U' L' U R' U' L // ZBLL

Next: U' B2 U2 F2 U' B2 F2 R2 D R2 D L' F L2 F R' L' B D2 R' F'


----------



## Brest (Oct 20, 2019)

RedstoneTim said:


> Next: U' B2 U2 F2 U' B2 F2 R2 D R2 D L' F L2 F R' L' B D2 R' F'



R' F U2 R' L U' L' U2 r' U r u R'
U' R' U' R2 U R2' U' R
U R U' R' d' L' U' L
F U R U' R' U R U2 R' U' R U R' F'

Next: B' R2 U2 B2 L2 D2 F U2 F' D B' L R' D R2 F2 L2 R' F' D2


----------



## Pyjam (Oct 20, 2019)

Brest said:


> B' R2 U2 B2 L2 D2 F U2 F' D B' L R' D R2 F2 L2 R' F' D2



F' M2' D' M D L l D' // (8) EOL
U2 R L2 U' L U2 L' U R // (9/17) F2L-1
U2 L' U2 L U L' U' L // (8/25) F2L
U L' U R U' L U R2 U' R U' R' U2 R // (14/39) LL (Niklas + Sune)

NEXT: R2 B2 D' L2 U' L2 B2 U F2 U L F D U2 R' D' R2 U' L'
—


----------



## Hazel (Oct 20, 2019)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: R2 B2 D' L2 U' L2 B2 U F2 U L F D U2 R' D' R2 U' L'



z2 L' R D U' F B' U L' y L U L' // 2x2x3
y L' U' L F L' U' L // EO
y' R2 U' R U' R' U R2 U' R' U R U' R' // F2L
y x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 // A perm

40 HTM
Next: B2 D' L' D B' R F2 L' B2 U D2 R2 B2 U' R2 D F2 B2 L2 U


----------



## Owen Morrison (Oct 20, 2019)

x2 L D' L F R' F D' // Cross
R U' R' L U' L' // 1st F2L pair
U R U R2 U' R // 2nd pair
U R U R' y' U2 R U' R2 U2 R y U' R U R' // 3rd and 4th pairs
U f R U R' U' f' U' F R U R' U' F' // OLL
U2 R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U // PLL

Next: L' F2 L' F' U' D B L B' R B2 R2 U R2 F2 U R2 D L2 B2 L2


----------



## Brest (Oct 21, 2019)

Owen Morrison said:


> Next: L' F2 L' F' U' D B L B' R B2 R2 U R2 F2 U R2 D L2 B2 L2



x y2
D' r' D' R' L' u L'
R' F U' F' R
L U' L' U L U L'
U' L' U L U L' U' L
U2 R U R2' D' r U r' D R
R U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' U'

Next: R2 B2 L2 R2 B R2 F' R2 F' R D' U' F' D F2 D R' D2 R2 F'


----------



## Hazel (Oct 21, 2019)

Brest said:


> -



Hey, random quick question - why do you spend so much time doing reconstructions? Do you just have a lot of fun doing them?


----------



## ottozing (Oct 21, 2019)

R2 B2 L2 R2 B R2 F' R2 F' R D' U' F' D F2 D R' D2 R2 F' 

x2

F2 D' R2 F B
U L' U' L2 U L'
U R' U' R2 U R'
U' F U2' R' U2 R U2' R' U2 R
y U' R U2' R' L'
U R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U' R U' R' U

Swag

Next - B2 D2 L2 U B2 D2 R2 F2 R2 D' L2 U L' U F2 U' F L U2 B' R


----------



## Pyjam (Oct 21, 2019)

ottozing said:


> B2 D2 L2 U B2 D2 R2 F2 R2 D' L2 U L' U F2 U' F L U2 B' R



ZZ : 35 STM

R B' F L' F' // (5) EOL
R' U' R U' R' U L2 R2 U L' U2 L // (12/17) Left block
U R2 U2 R // (4/21) Right block 
U L U L' U' L U' L' R U' L U L' R' // (14/35) ZBLL

NEXT: F2 D' F2 B R' D' L2 D F L B2 R2 F2 B2 U B2 R2 D2 F2 R2
—


----------



## PugCuber (Oct 21, 2019)

Billabob said:


> Anti-PLL is only 22 algs but with WV it makes dot cases a breeze.


Do you have a link to an Anti-PLL PDF I can use? I know most of WV and I want to learn it Anti-PLL


----------



## Owen Morrison (Oct 21, 2019)

Aerma said:


> Hey, random quick question - why do you spend so much time doing reconstructions? Do you just have a lot of fun doing them?


uhm, yes.


----------



## Billabob (Oct 22, 2019)

PugCuber said:


> Do you have a link to an Anti-PLL PDF I can use? I know most of WV and I want to learn it Anti-PLL



Anti-PLL is included in the 1LLL spreadsheet: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1-kf9bSQwUEMFOkyuCuLZj9XNQLzkuk_L/view

I use some alternate algorithms, such as doing an F' instead of F for 1851. You have to do a U2 beforehand for it to work, but the algorithm is actually just setup moves to that F move so you can invert it however you please.

I also use (U) (M' U M U2 M' U M) U (M' U M U2 M' U M) for 1833.


----------



## ottozing (Oct 22, 2019)

F2 D' F2 B R' D' L2 D F L B2 R2 F2 B2 U B2 R2 D2 F2 R2 

x y'
R' F D' R L D
U2 L U' L'
F U R U' R' U F'
R U' R' f R f'
U R U' R'
F U R U' R' F'
U' R U R' U' D R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 U'

Next - R' U2 L B2 D2 L B2 L D2 L' D2 F2 D R B' L2 F L2 D' U2


----------



## RyanP12 (Oct 22, 2019)

- R' U2 L B2 D2 L B2 L D2 L' D2 F2 D R B' L2 F L2 D' U2
y’ x’
D' B' D2
R F U F' U L’ U' x’
R’ U R' U M U M2 r' U' r
U' R U R'
M U r’ D’ r U r' D U' r U r'
U M2 U M’ U' M' U2 M' U M
U' M' U2 M U' M2 U' M U2 M
Viva La Rouxvolution!


----------



## Pyjam (Oct 23, 2019)

ottozing said:


> R' U2 L B2 D2 L B2 L D2 L' D2 F2 D R B' L2 F L2 D' U2



Roux : 33 STM

(y) L M2' F R' U' B' R r B' // (9) FB
U' R' U2 R U' M2' U2' R' U R' U R2 // (12/21) SB (CMLL-skip)
M' U' M U' M U2' M2' U' M' U2' M U // (12/33) LSE

NEXT : B2 D L2 F2 D' R2 D2 L2 U' F2 R' U' F' D' R' B2 F' D2 U' F
—


----------



## RyanP12 (Oct 24, 2019)

Wow your so much more efficient than me


----------



## Neuro (Oct 25, 2019)

Linear FMC Roux, 30 STM. This was fun!

B2 D L2 F2 D' R2 D2 L2 U' F2 R' U' F' D' R' B2 F' D2 U' F

U2 F U' L' B U' D F2 R' U'//FB+SS
F2 B2 L B' L2 F//SB
R' U L U' R U L'//CMLL
U S' U' S U S2 U2//LSE

NEXT: R2 U2 L B2 R D2 R B2 D2 U2 R D L' B U R' B L2 D R'


----------



## Brest (Oct 25, 2019)

Neuro said:


> NEXT: R2 U2 L B2 R D2 R B2 D2 U2 R D L' B U R' B L2 D R'



x2
D' L D R' D L D R
D R' U' R y' U' L U L' D'
R U R' U M' U R U' r'
U R' U2 R U R2' D' R U R' D R2

Next: R2 L2 B2 R2 U R2 D L2 D' L2 U R B2 U F2 U2 R L B' R' L' U'


----------



## I'm not rouxd (Oct 25, 2019)

Brest said:


> Next: R2 L2 B2 R2 U R2 D L2 D' L2 U R B2 U F2 U2 R L B' R' L' U'



I use roux so here
F' R U' F U' F2 U F U B U B' U2 R U2 R' U2 R U R'
L U L' R U' R' U R U R' U B' U B U' L U L' U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' r U R' U' r' F R F'
Lse: U M' U' M U M' U M U M' U2 M U M U2 M U M' U2 M' U2

really inefficient but here it is: 87 moves total

Next scramble: D2 B' D' B2 L2 D2 B2 L2 D B2 D' L2 R2 U2 R' F L2 R2 D F


----------



## ottozing (Oct 26, 2019)

D2 B' D' B2 L2 D2 B2 L2 D B2 D' L2 R2 U2 R' F L2 R2 D F 

x' y'
U2 L U2 L F'
y U2 R U' R'
u' U R U' R'
u2 U R D r' U r D' R' u
M2' U' M2' U' M' U2' M2' U2' M'

lol 24 moves to Zperm

Next - R D L2 U2 R2 D2 B2 R2 U B2 U' F2 B R' F2 R D2 U B2 F D


----------



## RedstoneTim (Oct 26, 2019)

ottozing said:


> Next - R D L2 U2 R2 D2 B2 R2 U B2 U' F2 B R' F2 R D2 U B2 F D



A try at LEOR, 38 STM

y // inspection
B' M' F' L' D' L F2 // Left block
D' M' U M D r' U r U' r' // EODFDB
z' L2 U2 L U' L' // Top block
R U R' U' L' U2 R U L U R' U L' U L // ZBLL
U2 // AUF

Next: D L2 D L2 F2 D' B2 L2 U' L2 D2 F' D2 U F' D B2 R U2 R D


----------



## ottozing (Oct 27, 2019)

D L2 D L2 F2 D' B2 L2 U' L2 D2 F' D2 U F' D B2 R U2 R D 

x
R2 F2
u R' U R
y U R' U R
D U F U' R U R' U2 F'
u2 U M' U' M U2 M' U M
U2 R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2

Next - F2 B D' F L2 B' U R L' F2 D2 L2 B U2 L2 D2 F' D2 F2 B'


----------



## Billabob (Oct 27, 2019)

ottozing said:


> Next - F2 B D' F L2 B' U R L' F2 D2 L2 B U2 L2 D2 F' D2 F2 B'



z U' R L' D2 R' F' D R //xcross
E' R U R' D' //P2
R' F U F' R //P3
U2 R' U' R //P4
U R U R' U' R' F R F' //C
M' U' M U M' U M U M' U M U2 M' U' M //E

CFCE

Next: U B2 L2 R2 D B2 R2 D2 L2 U R' F2 L B' L B2 L B L' D'


----------



## ottozing (Oct 27, 2019)

Billabob said:


> Next: U B2 L2 R2 D B2 R2 D2 L2 U R' F2 L B' L B2 L B L' D'



x' y2
F' R' F2 D' R2 D'
U2 L U' L'
D' U2 R U' R' 
U' F U F' U' L' U L u'
U' F R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U' F' U

Next - U2 R2 U2 F' D2 F U2 F2 D2 B U2 D F D F L' U R' B' D


----------



## CurlyFries (Oct 28, 2019)

ottozing said:


> Next - U2 R2 U2 F' D2 F U2 F2 D2 B U2 D F D F L' U R' B' D



z' y
D2 R' D' F R D
U' L U2 L'
L' U' L D' U L' U' L D
d' L U L'
U R U' R' U R U' R'
U F' R U' R' U' R U R' F'
U' x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R'

Next - B U' R U2 F U2 B R2 U2 L2 B2 U2 F L2 U L F' L2 B2 D L


----------



## BradyCubes08 (Oct 29, 2019)

CurlyFries said:


> B U' R U2 F U2 B R2 U2 L2 B2 U2 F L2 U L F' L2 B2 D L



(yellow)Cross: B' D L F' L' B2
F2L1: U2 L' U2 L U2 L' U L
F2L2: R U R2 U' R
F2L3: d R' U R
F2L4: U L' U2 L U2 L' U L
OLL: l U2 L' U' L U' l'
PLL: x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R B

8.94s-47 moves-5.26 tps rip
next: L D' L2 F2 U' B2 D' R2 U' B2 F2 R2 L' B' R' F D' R' D


----------



## Hazel (Oct 29, 2019)

BradyCubes08 said:


> next: L D' L2 F2 U' B2 D' R2 U' B2 F2 R2 L' B' R' F D' R' D



y2 U' B2 // First 2 pairs
L U L' y M2 Rw' F Rw U Rw' U' R // Second 2 pairs
R U' L' U R' U' L // CMSLL
S M U' M' U2 M2 U2 M' // DF/DB
Dw M U2 M2 U M U M' U2 M' U' M U2 M' U' M2 // Insert DB and L5E

PCMS - 44 STM

Next: B' R D R2 D L2 F2 L2 D' B2 D' F2 L' U B D' R' D F2


----------



## ottozing (Oct 29, 2019)

Aerma said:


> Next: B' R D R2 D L2 F2 L2 D' B2 D' F2 L' U B D' R' D F2



y2
R U' R u R B2
U M2' x' U' R2' U x R' U M2' U2 r U R'
U R' U2' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U R' U R
M2' U2 M' U2 M U2

Next - L' D2 F L2 F L2 B2 U2 F R2 D2 F2 D F2 R D' L' D2 R2 B'


----------



## ProStar (Oct 30, 2019)

Xtreme Cuber said:


> Next: L2 D R2 D R2 U R2 F2 D' B2 R' F' L' U' B' U B U B2



I use CFOP:

x2 //Inspection

L, B', D', L', D', L' // Cross

y2, R, U, R', U2, R', U, R // 1st Pair

y', U, R, U2, R', U, B, U, B' // 2nd Pair

L', U, L // 3rd Pair

R, U, R', U2, R, U, R', U2, F, U2, F, U2, F', U, F // 4th Pair - I don't know an alg yet for this case, sorry!

F, U, R, U', R', F' // OLL EO - I use 4lll still

U', F', r, U, R', U', r', F, R // OLL CO

U, R, F, R, B2, R, F', R', B2, R2 // PLL CP

M2, U, M2, U2, M2, U, M2 // PLL EP


I apologize that I did this very inefficiently, I don't know many F2L algs for special cases and still use 4lll.

Next Scramble: L' R2, D2, R2, L2, B', R2, D, R', B, R, U', L, D2, L, R', D, U', F', U2


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Oct 30, 2019)

Xtreme Cuber said:


> F2 L' F2 D2 U' L2 D' L2 F2 D L2 D2 L2 B L B2 U' L' D2 B' L'



*(46h, 58q, 46s, 48e)*

L R' y' L' D L2 D2 F // CROSS
U R2 f' U2 f // P1
F R U2 R' F' // P2
F' L U2 L' U2 F // P3
L U' L' // P4
U R U2 R2 F R F' R U2 R' // OLL
y2 R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L // PLL

next: R2 U F2 D' B2 R2 U' L2 F2 R2 U2 B L D2 L' D' B' F' U2 F' D'


----------



## RedstoneTim (Oct 30, 2019)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> next: R2 U F2 D' B2 R2 U' L2 F2 R2 U2 B L D2 L' D' B' F' U2 F' D'


ZZ-Tripod, 42 HTM

R F2 R2 B' D' // EOLine
U L2 U L' R' U R2 U L' U' L' // 1x2x2 on L
R2 U2 L' // Finish left block
R2 U' R // 1x2x2 on U and R
U' R U' R2 D' R U R' D R2 U' // NLS
R2 F' r U R U' r' F U2 // TELL

Next: L2 B2 U2 F2 D L2 U2 B2 L2 F2 R' F D' U2 B F R L B' R'


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Oct 30, 2019)

X2
R’ F R2 D2 L F L’ D’ L R D2 // EOCross
L U2 R U R’ L’ // F2L1
U2 R’ U R L’ U2 L // F2L2
U R’ U2 R U2 R’ U R // F2L3
L U2 L’ U2 L U L’ // F2L4
R’ U2 R U R’ U R // OLLCP
x R U R’ D2 R U’ R’ D2 R2 U2 // PLL

63 HTM Oof

Next: D' R2 B2 R2 U2 B' D2 R2 F' L2 F2 R2 B R' F R' B R D F L2


----------



## Billabob (Oct 30, 2019)

Cubinwitdapizza said:


> D' R2 B2 R2 U2 B' D2 R2 F' L2 F2 R2 B R' F R' B R D F L2



y2 L F' R2 U D' R F2 //xcross
R' U2 R L' U L //P2
y R' U' R //P3
U' R U R' //P4
R' U' F' U F R U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R' //LL

CFOP, 34 HTM lol

Next: D2 F L2 U' B2 D' L2 D' L2 B2 D2 F2 U' R2 B' L F R2 B' D' U2


----------



## CurlyFries (Oct 31, 2019)

Xtreme Cuber said:


> Next: B2 R2 F2 R U2 L' F2 R U2 L' R2 D' F R2 F2 L2 F D B



Red Front, Yellow Top

D' F' U' F U2 B M' U2 M U2 F' // First Block
M U Rw2 U2 M2 U2 Rw' U' Rw U R U R' // Second Block
U2 F R U R' U' F' U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' Rw' // CMLL
U' M U M U' M2 U' M2 U2 // LSE

53 STM lol

Next - B2 R L B2 D' R' F R U2 L' F2 L' D2 L2 U2 L B2 L2 B L2


----------



## Billabob (Oct 31, 2019)

fun at the joy said:


> U F U L' U2 R F' R2 L U2 R D2 F2 U2 L2 B2 R' F2 B R



x2 R D2 //almost cross
R L' U2 L //P1
R2 u R2' u' R U' R //P2
U L U L' //P3
y M' U' M //finish cross
U R y R U2 R' U' R U R' U F2 U' //block+some setup
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' F U' //LL

FreeFOP start ending in Tripod finish

Next: B2 U B2 R2 U' L2 D F2 R2 U2 B2 U L' B F2 R2 U B2 D' F D'


----------



## ottozing (Nov 1, 2019)

Billabob said:


> Next: B2 U B2 R2 U' L2 D F2 R2 U2 B2 U L' B F2 R2 U B2 D' F D'



ok this is a certified bruh moment

D2 F2 r' F
r' R2 U' r U' r U' r U' M'
U R U' B U' B' R'
U R2' u' R U' R U R' u R2 B U' B'

next - F' R2 B' D' R2 L B2 R' F R' U2 R2 L' F2 U2 R2 F2 R U2 B2


----------



## OreKehStrah (Nov 1, 2019)

next - F' R2 B' D' R2 L B2 R' F R' U2 R2 L' F2 U2 R2 F2 R U2 B2
[/QUOTE]

Green Front Yellow Top:
Cross: F R' B' U L U' L F'
Free Slotting Pair: U' L' U L
F2L 2: y(orange front) U' R' U' R
F2L 3: U' R U2 R' U2 R U' R'
F2L 4: y'(green front) R' F R F' R U' R'
OLL: L F' L' U' L U F U' L'
TTLL: U2 D R U R' U' R U' R' U' R U R' U' R' D' R U R' D R
AUDF: U2 D'

Next - F' U B2 D R L' F' U D' R' D2 F' R2 L2 B' L2 B' U2 L2 B2


----------



## RedstoneTim (Nov 1, 2019)

OreKehStrah said:


> Next - F' U B2 D R L' F' U D' R' D2 F' R2 L2 B' L2 B' U2 L2 B2



Petrus, 45 STM

M' f' M D' L' // 2x2x2
D' F' D F' R F // extend to 2x2x3
y L' U2 L R U R' // EO
y' R2 U' R U2 R U R2 // 2x2x1
U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R' U' R U' R' // WV
R2 U' S' U2 S U' R2 // PLL

Next: D' F2 D2 U R2 L2 B2 L2 D2 U' F2 L' F' U' B2 F U' B L B R' U'


----------



## ottozing (Nov 4, 2019)

No next scramble provided, so I generated one with CStimer (decided to choose the first scramble that had 6 move cross optimal for "fun")

F2 U2 B R2 F' D2 U2 L2 U2 F L2 F' U R' D' U' L' B' L' F' D 

y'
L R' F' D' R' D'
L U L'
F' U' F
U2 R f' U' f
U' F U' F'
U' R2' D' R U R' D R U R U' R' U' R U2

well so much for that scramble being hard

Next - L' U' R2 F2 L2 F2 U F2 D2 R2 B2 L' R B' D B' D' R U'


----------



## João Santos (Nov 5, 2019)

ottozing said:


> Next - L' U' R2 F2 L2 F2 U F2 D2 R2 B2 L' R B' D B' D' R U'



z2// Inspection
D2 U R' D F D2 // Cross
U2 L U' L2 U L // #1
y R' U R // #2
U L' U' L U R U' R' // #3
y' R U R2 F' R L' U' L U R' F R U // #4 Cancelled into OLL
R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 // PLL
47 Moves, would`ve been kind of a good solve for me

Next: U2 F2 D' B2 U L2 B2 D2 B2 R2 B2 F' U' B D' L B U' F2 R' B'


----------



## ottozing (Nov 6, 2019)

João Santos said:


> Next: U2 F2 D' B2 U L2 B2 D2 B2 R2 B2 F' U' B D' L B U' F2 R' B'



x y2
R u' F R D' R2'
U R U' M' B' r'
u' U' R' U R
D' U R U' R' U R U R' u' D'
F R' F' R U2 R U' R' U R U' R' U R' U' R2 U' R' U R' U R U

Next - R' L' B' U' F D R U2 R2 F B' R2 L2 F D2 B' D2 F' U2 R' B


----------



## Montykins (Nov 6, 2019)

ottozing said:


> Next - R' L' B' U' F D R U2 R2 F B' R2 L2 F D2 B' D2 F' U2 R' B



BD edge is solved so I thought I'd give myself the added challenge of not using any B or D moves

z2
U R F' L U' R2 F' L 
F' U F
L' U L2 U2 L F' L2 F
R' U2 R F U2 F' R' F' U' F R
F U F' U' F U F'
L F2 R' F' R F' L'
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' + U R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 U

I didn't know any G perm algorithms that left BD untouched so I just combined a T perm with a U perm

Next: F' R' L' F D2 F' L2 U D2 B2 U2 L' B2 L' U2 L' F2 L2


----------



## Pyjam (Nov 8, 2019)

Montykins said:


> F' R' L' F D2 F' L2 U D2 B2 U2 L' B2 L' U2 L' F2 L2



ZZ : 33 STM

F D R' B' L U' l2 // (7) EOL
U2 R' U2 L2 R U' R U2 L // (9/16) Left block
U2 R2 U2 R U R' U R // (8/24) F2L-1 + OLL
U' R2 U2 R2 U R2 U R2 U2 // (9/33) TTLL

NEXT : B' D2 U2 R2 U2 F R2 F' U2 F D2 R' D2 F' U' R B2 R' D' B' L2
—


----------



## RedstoneTim (Nov 8, 2019)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : B' D2 U2 R2 U2 F R2 F' U2 F D2 R' D2 F' U' R B2 R' D' B' L2


Portico, 32 STM
(It's not actually Portico since I first solved the DF edge and then did ZBLL as that worked out well for this solve. Otherwise, here's the same solve but ending in OCDFLL + PLL.)

y' // inspection
R2 L B // EODB
R' U' R U' R' U2 L' // 1x2x2 on L
U R' F2 // Left block + 1x2x2 on R
U2 M' U2 r' U R // Right block + solve DF edge
R F R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U' F' R' U // ZBLL

Next: D2 B2 R2 B2 R2 D' B2 F2 U' B2 D R' F U' L' B D F2 U R B2 U


----------



## Pyjam (Nov 9, 2019)

RedstoneTim said:


> D2 B2 R2 B2 R2 D' B2 F2 U' B2 D R' F U' L' B D F2 U R B2 U



Roux with LSE-skip

(z2) D' U M' U2 r F2 B' // (7) FB
M2' U M' U R' U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R' U r' U' R // (15/22) SB (+DF)
U' M U2 M' // (4/26) DB
U2 (R' F2 R2 U2' R') F' (R U2' R2' F2 R) U' // (26/39) CMLL + 4-flip
// L6E-skip

A clean solution:

(z2) D' U M' U2 r F2 U' B' // (8) FB
r' U R' r' U r U' M' r U' // (10/18) SB
M U' R U' R' U F' U F R // (10/28) CMLL
U' M' U' M' U M U2 M U' M2' U' // (11/39) LSE

NEXT : B R2 B2 R2 B U2 F L2 D2 U2 F R' F U' R D F' U L' F' U
—


----------



## Neuro (Nov 9, 2019)

Roux, 33

x2 D B' r D2 F R2 D'
r2 U2 M' U R' U2 R2
r U' r' F R' F' R
U' M U' M' U' M2 U' M' U2 M2 U2 M

LEOR, 45

x2 D B' r D2 F R2 D'
r U R U M' U r' U M2
U' R2 U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U' R
U' R' U R U R' U R U' R D R' U' R D' R2 U' R U'

NEXT: F2 L2 U2 R2 F2 L2 B2 R2 B' U2 B L D2 L U B L B F' D R2


----------



## fortissim2 (Nov 9, 2019)

Neuro said:


> NEXT: F2 L2 U2 R2 F2 L2 B2 R2 B' U2 B L D2 L U B L B F' D R2


y z2
D' R u L D R' D' // cross
L U' L' U2 R U R' // F2L1
L U' L2' U' L U' L' U' L // F2L2
L U' L' U2 R' U' R // F2L3
U' L U' L U2 f' L' f // F2L4
l' U l2 U' l2' U' l2 U l' // OLL
x' F R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' F // PLL

Next: D' L' U2 B' U2 B' L2 B' U2 B' D2 L2 D2 F2 R' U' L2 U' F L2 D


----------



## Pyjam (Nov 9, 2019)

fortissim2 said:


> D' L' U2 B' U2 B' L2 B' U2 B' D2 L2 D2 F2 R' U' L2 U' F L2 D



ZZ : 38 STM

D2 L' F R2 D // (5) EOL
U' L2 U2 L U L // (6/11) Left square
U R2 U R' U' L U' R' // (8/19) Right block
U' L' U' L U' L' U' L U L' U L // (12/31) Left block + OLL
M2' U2' M2' U' M2' U2' M2' // (7/38) PLL H

Also:

(y) M F D R' r' F R D2 // (8) Left block
U R r U r U M2' // (7/15) EO - Middle block
(y) U2 R U L U' R' U L' (y') // (8/23) 3C cycle
R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U R U // (8/31) Right block + Last layer

NEXT : F U2 R2 U2 L2 B2 U2 F U2 R2 B' L' F' R' B D2 U R B2 D L2
—


----------



## RedstoneTim (Nov 9, 2019)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : F U2 R2 U2 L2 B2 U2 F U2 R2 B' L' F' R' B D2 U R B2 D L2


ZZ with EOCross and some pseudoslotting, 44 STM

B R U D2 F D L' D2 // EOCross
R' U' M x U' L // pseudoslotting setup
D' U2 R' U R // 1st and 2nd pair
U L' U2 L D // 3rd pair
U2 R U' R' // WV
U' R U R' U' D R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 D' U' // PLL

Next: L2 D' L2 U B2 R2 B2 U' F2 D U' F' R F L' F2 D' L U F' D U2


----------



## fortissim2 (Nov 10, 2019)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : F U2 R2 U2 L2 B2 U2 F U2 R2 B' L' F' R' B D2 U R B2 D L2


y x2
L' R U' F2 D2 // cross
U2 L U2 L2' U' L // F2L1
U' R U' R' y U' L' U' L // F2L2
R' U R U' R U R' // F2L3
R' U2 R U2 R' U R // F2L4
r U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' r' // OLL
U' M2' U' M2' U' M' U2' M2' U2' M' U' // PLL

Next: F' U2 L2 U' L2 F2 D' F2 U2 F2 U2 L2 F2 R' U R B L2 U' R'


----------



## Pyjam (Nov 10, 2019)

fortissim2 said:


> F' U2 L2 U' L2 F2 D' F2 U2 F2 U2 L2 F2 R' U R B L2 U' R'



ZZ : 32 HTM

(z2) R U F R F // (5) EOL
L2 D2 R' D2 L' U R L U L U2 L' U L // (14/19) Left block
U2 L' U R2 U' L U2 R U R' U' R U // (13/32) Right block
// LL-skip

NEXT : F U' D2 R2 U' R2 L' F2 R F R2 D R2 L2 B2 U2 D F2 R2 B2
—


----------



## fortissim2 (Nov 11, 2019)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : F U' D2 R2 U' R2 L' F2 R F R2 D R2 L2 B2 U2 D F2 R2 B2


U' R' F D' F' D' F' D2 // cross
U2 F U' F' // F2L1
R' U2 R U2 L U L' // F2L2
R' U2 R U R' U' R // F2L3
U2 F' U' F // F2L4
F U R U' R2' F' R U2 R U2' R' // OLL
U' M2' U M U2' M' U M2' U // PLL

Next: B D R L2 D2 B' U2 R' F L2 F2 B2 U R2 U2 R2 L2 F2 L2 F2 D


----------



## Pyjam (Nov 11, 2019)

fortissim2 said:


> B D R L2 D2 B' U2 R' F L2 F2 B2 U R2 U2 R2 L2 F2 L2 F2 D



U' R D B' F2 // (5) EOL
L U' M2' D2 L' D M2' U' L' // (9/14) L-block
R U R2 U2 R2 U' R' // (7/21) R-block
y R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D r2 // (9/30) COLL
U M U2' M' U M2' // (6/36) U-Perm

(y) D2 R' D'
R U' r' U r2 U2 R' U2 R2
U' l U L' // (16) F2B
U' r U2' r2' F R F' U2 R' F R F' // (12/28) CMLL
U M2' U2' M U M' U2' M' // (8/36) LSE

NEXT : F' R' F U' F D R' B2 R' D R2 B2 U2 F2 U D2 L2 F2 D'
—


----------



## fortissim2 (Nov 12, 2019)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : F' R' F U' F D R' B2 R' D R2 B2 U2 F2 U D2 L2 F2 D'


U' R' F L2 // cross
R U' R' U y R' U' R // F2L1
U r U r' U' r' F r F' // F2L2
y' R' U' R U' R' U' R // F2L3
y' U2 R U R' // F2L4
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' R U R' U' F' // COLL
M2' U M U2' M' U M2' U' // EPLL

Next: B2 L2 F2 R2 D F2 D2 F2 R2 D2 U2 F' D L B' L U2 R2 F' L2


----------



## Pyjam (Nov 12, 2019)

fortissim2 said:


> B2 L2 F2 R2 D F2 D2 F2 R2 D2 U2 F' D L B' L U2 R2 F' L2



(y' z2) D B' U L U' R2 U L' U' B' D2 // (11) EO - line - CP
R U2 R U2 R' U R // (7/18) Right square
U' L U2 R L U' L U' R' // (9/27) Right block
U L2 U2 L2 U' L' U' L // (8/35) Left block
// LL-skip

NEXT : B2 R' D2 L F2 L' D2 U2 R' F2 L U B2 L' U L F' L' R' F
—


----------



## fun at the joy (Nov 12, 2019)

NEXT : B2 R' D2 L F2 L' D2 U2 R' F2 L U B2 L' U L F' L' R' F
—
[/QUOTE]

I did ZZ for fun

z2 // Inspection
L R F D' R' D' // EO-Line (6)
R' U R U R U2 R U' L U2 R U' R' // Right Block + Left Square (13/19)
U2 L U' L' U L U L' // Left Block (8/27)
U2 R U R' U R U' R' U' R U' R' L U' R U R' L' U2 // ZBLL (19/46)

Next: F' L D' U2 R2 D2 U2 F' R2 B L2 B' F R2 D' R' U2 R' B2 U' F'


----------



## Pyjam (Nov 12, 2019)

fun at the joy said:


> F' L D' U2 R2 D2 U2 F' R2 B L2 B' F R2 D' R' U2 R' B2 U' F'



(y2) M B R r B' U M2' F // (8) FB
U R2 U R' U2 r2 U' R' U // (9/17) SB
F2 R2 U2' R' F' R U2' R2' F2 R // (10/27) CMLL
U M' U2' M2' U' M2' U2' M' // (8/35) LSE

NEXT : B2 F2 D F2 R2 B2 D R2 D U2 L' U' R' B2 D' U B F2 L2 R' D
—


----------



## fun at the joy (Nov 13, 2019)

NEXT : B2 F2 D F2 R2 B2 D R2 D U2 L' U' R' B2 D' U B F2 L2 R' D
—
[/QUOTE]

x2 // Inspection
F2 R D L F' // Cross (5)
U L' U L U R' U R //F2L1 (8/13)
U2 L' U' L //F2L2 (4/17)
R U R' U L U L' //F2L3 (7/24)
U' R U R' U2 R U' R' //F2L4 (8/32)
U R' F R U R' U' F' U R //OLL (10/42)
x' z' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' //PLL (16/58)

Next:
L' B2 F2 U2 R' U2 R2 F2 L' U2 L2 F U R' U2 L2 D' B' D R2


----------



## fortissim2 (Nov 13, 2019)

fun at the joy said:


> L' B2 F2 U2 R' U2 R2 F2 L' U2 L2 F U R' U2 L2 D' B' D R2


y
U L F' R2 D2 F' D' // cross
U L U L' U L U' L' // F2L1
U' R' U2 R U2 R' U R // F2L2
U2 L' U' L // F2L3
d' L' U' L // F2L4
R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F' // OLL
U M2 U M U2 M' U M2 U2 // PLL

Next: U2 R2 F2 L2 F' D2 L2 B L2 F' R' U F2 L' U B R2 D2 B2 L2

(also 12 move HTM E perm isn't possible lol)


----------



## fun at the joy (Nov 13, 2019)

fortissim2 said:


> (also 12 move HTM E perm isn't possible lol)



sry thought there are 4 3-move sequences in the e-perm, will fix that


----------



## fun at the joy (Nov 13, 2019)

fortissim2 said:


> Next: U2 R2 F2 L2 F' D2 L2 B L2 F' R' U F2 L' U B R2 D2 B2 L2



y z' // Inspection
D' R D R' D // Cross (5)
L U' L' U' R U R' // F2L1 (7/12)
U R' U' R // F2L2 (4/16)
y' U L' U' L F' L F L' //F2L3 (8/24)
R U R' // F2L4 (4/28)
U' Rw' U Rw2 U' Rw2 U' Rw2 U Rw' // OLL (10/38)
U F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U2 // PLL (19/57)

Next: B' U2 B' U2 R2 F2 U2 F' D2 R2 F' U' B L2 D' B' R' U' R2 D' L


----------



## Pyjam (Nov 14, 2019)

fun at the joy said:


> B' U2 B' U2 R2 F2 U2 F' D2 R2 F' U' B L2 D' B' R' U' R2 D' L



ZZ : 42 STM

(y') D L2 D' F B L D // (7) EOL
R2 U2 L U R2 L' U2 R' // (8/15) Right block
U' L2 U L' U2 L' U2 (L') // (8/23) Left block -1E
(L2) D' l U2 l' D L U2 L // (8/31) COLL
U' L U L U L U' L' U' L' U' // (11/42) L5E

Roux : 38 STM

(x) M' F' M2' U M' U2 M B // (8) FB
R2 U M' R' U R2 U R' U' R U2 r' // (12/20) SB
M2' U M2' // (3/23) Pre-EO
F R' F' R U2 R U2' R' // (8/31) CMLL + EO
M' U2' M' U M2' U' M2' // (7/38) LSE

NEXT : U F' L' F' B' U D B L' B' D R2 U2 L2 U' L2 F2 R2 U' F2 D
—


----------



## Neuro (Nov 15, 2019)

Roux, 31. Interesting FB + Second Block Square

z' y' F' r' F' U2 B2 U2 B U B//FB
R2 U r R2 U r//SB
U' R' F2 D R2 U' R2' D' F2 R//CMLL
U2 M' U' M2 U' M'//LSE

NEXT: R U2 L' B2 R' D2 U2 R' F2 D2 U' L2 B' U R' D2 L U2 R2


----------



## porkynator (Nov 15, 2019)

Neuro said:


> R U2 L' B2 R' D2 U2 R' F2 D2 U' L2 B' U R' D2 L U2 R2



y L B' F' D' L2 U L' D' //FB (8/8)
U' Rw2 U2 M' U' R //Square (6/14)
U' M2 U Rw U' R' //SB (6/20)
Rw' U F2 U' Rw B Rw' F2 Rw B' //CMLL (10/30)
M2 U' M2 U' M U2 M U2 //LSE (8/38)

Next scramble: D B2 D2 L2 B2 L2 U' F2 D' U' L2 F' R2 U R' B' L R U2 F2 R2


----------



## Pyjam (Nov 15, 2019)

porkynator said:


> D B2 D2 L2 B2 L2 U' F2 D' U' L2 F' R2 U R' B' L R U2 F2 R2



ZZ (with blockbuilding for dummies) : 35 STM

L2 U D2 L F B D2 // (7) EOL
U L2 U' L2 // (4/11) Left square
R U2 R2 // (3/14) Right square
L' U' L U2 L' // (5/19) Left block
U' (R') // (2/21) Right block
(R') L U L' U L U' L' U2 R U' L U2 L' U' // (14/35) ZBLL H

NEXT : R2 D2 F' U2 R2 U2 F' R2 F L2 F L D L2 R2 B2 F L' D2 B F2
—


----------



## Neuro (Nov 15, 2019)

Roux, 34

B' R2 F' R F B'//FB
U' r2 U R2 U M U' r'//SB
U' R U' r' F R' F' r//CMLL
U M U' M' U M U M' U M' U2 M'//LSE

EOLR, 38

B' R2 F' R F B'//FB
U2 r2 U2 r' R2 U M'//EOL
U' R2 U R U' R' U2 R' U' R U2 R'//F2L
R F U' R' U R U R' U R U' F' R'//ZBLL

NEXT: B' U' F' D R' B' U2 R B U2 R' F2 B2 L' D2 L D2 F2 L' B2


----------



## Pyjam (Nov 15, 2019)

Neuro said:


> B' U' F' D R' B' U2 R B U2 R' F2 B2 L' D2 L D2 F2 L' B2



y U B' D' L2 R U' L // (7) 2x2x3 -1 edge
U' R' U' R2 U2 R2 // (6/13) F2L -1 edge
y2 R U R' U' R' F R F' d' // (9/22) EO + Corners solved
R U R' U2 R U' R' U' R U2' R' U // (12/34) L5E

NEXT : U2 B D B2 U' F R' U D L D' F2 U' R2 B2 U2 R2 B2 U' L2 F2
—


----------



## RedstoneTim (Nov 17, 2019)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : U2 B D B2 U' F R' U D L D' F2 U' R2 B2 U2 R2 B2 U' L2 F2


ZZ with EOCross, 42 STM

r' U' M' F L2 D' // EOCross
L U L' R2 U' // 1st pair
R2 U' L U2 R // 2nd pair
L2 U2 L U L' U' L // 3rd pair
U' L U L' U L U' L' // 4th pair
U x L2 D2 L' U2 L D2 L' U2 r' U2 // ZBLL

Next: B2 D2 U B2 U' L2 F2 R2 B2 d2 L U R' B D B2 L F' D' L' D'


----------



## Pyjam (Nov 17, 2019)

RedstoneTim said:


> B2 D2 U B2 U' L2 F2 R2 B2 d2 L U R' B D B2 L F' D' L' D'


(Weird d2 in this scramble)

ZZ variant with cross and a rare alg inside :

F' U B' R' D' R D2 // (7) EO-cross + 1 pair
U' L U2 L2 R U2 L // (7/14) Left block
R2 U' R' U R' U R' // (7/21) Right block with twisted corner + square on U
U' R2 U' R' U2 R' D' r U2 r' D // (11/32) Untwists the corner + 2 edges swapped on U
r U R' U' r' F R F' // (8/40) 3-corner cycle

NEXT : U2 L F2 D2 B2 D2 L F2 D2 F2 R B D2 L D F2 D' F2 U F
—


----------



## fun at the joy (Nov 17, 2019)

RedstoneTim said:


> Next: B2 D2 U B2 U' L2 F2 R2 B2 d2 L U R' B D B2 L F' D' L' D'



y' z2 // Inspection
L R' F B // Cross
L' U2 L2 U L' // F2L1
U2 R' U' R2 U R' // F2L2
U L' U' L y U' L U L' // F2L3
U' F' U' F // F2L4
U2 R' U' R' F R F' U R U // LL

37 moves

Next:
R2 B2 L' F2 R' U2 L' F2 D2 R2 F2 R F' U R2 F2 U' R D2 U2

edit: lol we were writing the post at the same time but you were faster @Pyjam


----------



## Pyjam (Nov 17, 2019)

37! Not bad for CFOP.
But you were too slow. For your penance, you must solve my scramble, now!


----------



## fun at the joy (Nov 17, 2019)

Pyjam said:


> 37! Not bad for CFOP.
> But you were too slow. For your penance, you must solve my scramble, now!





Pyjam said:


> NEXT : U2 L F2 D2 B2 D2 L F2 D2 F2 R B D2 L D F2 D' F2 U F
> —



y2
R' F D U' R D2 R D U' // Cross
R' U R // F2L1
y' U R' U R2 U R' // F2L2 and F2L3
y' U' R U' R2 F R2 U R' U' F' // F2L4 and OLL
U' x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R // PLL 

38 moves

Next:


fun at the joy said:


> R2 B2 L' F2 R' U2 L' F2 D2 R2 F2 R F' U R2 F2 U' R D2 U2


----------



## WoowyBaby (Nov 17, 2019)

fun at the joy said:


> R2 B2 L' F2 R' U2 L' F2 D2 R2 F2 R F' U R2 F2 U' R D2 U2



Incredible luck! Nice CFOP!

(x2)
U' L' F'
U' R L' U L
U2 R2 L U' L'
R' U' R U R'
z R U R2 y
U' R2 D' F
D2 R2 D' F2
(29)

Next: U2 L2 F' R2 U2 B' F2 L2 F' D2 F L D' R2 F U R' F U2 B


----------



## fun at the joy (Nov 17, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> Incredible luck! Nice CFOP!
> 
> Next: U2 L2 F' R2 U2 B' F2 L2 F' D2 F L D' R2 F U R' F U2 B



y z'
R F D2 R' // Cross
U R' F R F' // F2L1
L U2 L' // F2L2
U' L' U2 L U' L F' L' F // F2L3
y U' F R' F' R // F2L4
U' R' U' F U R U' R' F' R // OLL
U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // PLL

50 moves

Next:
U' R2 F2 D' L2 U F2 U2 L2 D F2 B' L R U F' D F R' F D'


----------



## WoowyBaby (Nov 17, 2019)

fun at the joy said:


> Next:
> U' R2 F2 D' L2 U F2 U2 L2 D F2 B' L R U F' D F R' F D'



I tried to FMC this one:

B' U2 D' F (R' D2) // EO + SQ + 3P (6/6)
(U' R U' L2 D' L') // Domino + Blocks (6/12)
(U L2 U D2 B2 U' L2) // SPEECHLESS (7/19)

Wh... I-I can't. I am in shock. Simply unbelievable.
Edit: 19 is Tied FMC PB. I've only gotten two 19's before. This is crazy and amazing.

Next: D2 U2 B' L2 B2 R2 U2 B' U2 B L2 U B L' D B' U R2 D' R'


----------



## fun at the joy (Nov 17, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> I tried to FMC this one:
> 
> Next: D2 U2 B' L2 B2 R2 U2 B' U2 B L2 U B L' D B' U R2 D' R'



lol
19 in around 20min, not bad (actually pretty amazing)


----------



## fun at the joy (Nov 17, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: D2 U2 B' L2 B2 R2 U2 B' U2 B L2 U B L' D B' U R2 D' R'



L D R' D L // Cross. 5
R U R' L' U L // F2L1. 6
U R U' R2 U R // F2L2. 6 
L U' L' U' R' F R F' // F2L3. 8
U L U L' // F2L4. 4
R' U' F' U F R // OLL. 6
U2 R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 L R U // PLL. 12

47 moves.

And here am I with a standard CFOP solve.

Next:
B' R2 B U2 B U2 F' D2 U2 B D L' R' D' L' F L2 F2 D2


----------



## WoowyBaby (Nov 17, 2019)

B2 U R' U R2 F2
R' U' R2 y' r' U' r
U y' R' U R U' R' U R
U' R' F R F' R U' R'
U' R' U2 R' D' r U2 r' D R2

U R' B L2 U' R2 L' B' R2 U2 R2 F2 L2 F2 L2 D R2 L2 B2 D2 B'


----------



## Pyjam (Nov 17, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> U R' B L2 U' R2 L' B' R2 U2 R2 F2 L2 F2 L2 D R2 L2 B2 D2 B'



(y2) B2 R F2 R2 U' R2 B // (7) FB
U2 M2 r' U R' U2 r U' r U2 r' // (11/18) SB
U F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' // (11/29) CMLL
U' M2 U2 M U2 M' U M2 U // (9/38) LSE

NEXT : B' D2 L F L' F2 R D' R' U' R2 F2 R' B2 L' U2 R U2 B2 U2 L'
—


----------



## RedstoneTim (Nov 20, 2019)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : B' D2 L F L' F2 R D' R' U' R2 F2 R' B2 L' U2 R U2 B2 U2 L'


A good Petrus solve for my standards, 40 STM

x2 y'
F U D' L' // 2x2x2
U F' U R' d' R U' R' d // extend to 2x2x3
R U R' F L' U L // EO + 2x2x1
y' R U R U R' // finish F2L
U' R U R' U R' U2 R2 U R2 U R2 U' R' U // ZBLL

Next: U' L2 D R2 L2 U2 R2 B2 F2 R' U2 B2 F' L F D' B' R' U2


----------



## Pyjam (Nov 20, 2019)

Pyjam said:


> B' D2 L F L' F2 R D' R' U' R2 F2 R' B2 L' U2 R U2 B2 U2 L'



Roux : 33 STM

(z2) R' D' U2' F M' B' // (6) FB
R2 U M2' U' R U r2 U // (8/14) SB
M U2' R2' F R F' U2 R' F R F' // (11/25) CMLL + EO
U M2' U' M' U2' M U2' M2' // (8/33) LSE

NEXT : L U2 F2 U2 R2 B2 U2 R' U2 L' D' F R' B' F D B2 F D2 R' F2
(Hard scramble)
—


----------



## fortissim2 (Nov 20, 2019)

RedstoneTim said:


> Next: B2 D2 U B2 U' L2 F2 R2 B2 d2 L U R' B D B2 L F' D' L' D'


(I did the d2 as D2)

L D F' L' R D' F // cross
U L' U L2 U L // F2L1
U2 R' U' R U2 R' U R // F2L2
L' U2 L U' L' U L // F2L3
U' R' F R F' R U' R' // F2L4
l' U l2 U' l2' U' l2 U l' // OLL
U' M2' U' M2' U' M' U2' M2' U2' M' U' // PLL

Next: R' U F' L2 B' R' D' L U R U2 F2 R2 U2 L B2 L D2 L2 B2

Edit: I don't know how but I was like 10 posts late. Ignore this post and move on


----------



## Pyjam (Nov 20, 2019)

fortissim2 said:


> R' U F' L2 B' R' D' L U R U2 F2 R2 U2 L B2 L D2 L2 B2



Roux : 38 STM

(x2 y) F2 R' U2 r2 U' R' D' // (7) FB
M' r2 U' R2' U' R2 U' R2' U r U' R U2' // (13/20) SB
R2' U2' R U R' U R // (7/27) CMLL
M U' M' U2' M' U' M U M U2' M // (11/38) LSE

NEXT : L U2 F2 U2 R2 B2 U2 R' U2 L' D' F R' B' F D B2 F D2 R' F2
(Hard scramble)
—


----------



## Neuro (Nov 22, 2019)

Roux, 32. A little tricky to visualize FB, cool SB solution. Got lucky with the LSE; CMLL solved ULUR, preserved EO, and partially solved 3cycle case.

z' y' R2 U' F U (F B') U2 B2//FB
r2 U R' U M U R' U r' U' r//SB
U' M F' r U r' U2' r' F2 R//CMLL
M U2 M//LSE

NEXT: B2 D2 R2 F2 D B2 D' F2 U' B2 L F2 R B' F' U L' D' U' B2


----------



## Pyjam (Nov 22, 2019)

Very well done. So many disoriented edges and you managed to orient them all by SB.


----------



## Pyjam (Nov 22, 2019)

Neuro said:


> B2 D2 R2 F2 D B2 D' F2 U' B2 L F2 R B' F' U L' D' U' B2



ZZ : 36 STM

D L B' L F' // (5) EOL
R U2 R2 U L' R U' L U2 L2 // (10/15) L-block
R' U' R2 U2 R U2 R' U' R2 U' R' // (11/26) R-block
// OLL-skip
x R2' D2 R U R' D2 R U' R x' U // (10/36) PLL A

NEXT : R' F2 U' D2 R' F' L' F2 U D F' U2 F2 B L2 B2 D2 B L2 D2 F'
—


----------



## RedstoneTim (Nov 24, 2019)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : R' F2 U' D2 R' F' L' F2 U D F' U2 F2 B L2 B2 D2 B L2 D2 F'


Heise, 39 STM (sadly couldn't find anything better for LSLL)

L R U// 1st block
R2 D2 F // 2nd block
B' L F2 R' // 3rd + 4th block
r' U2 R U' R' U2 r // place 4th block + EO
U' R U2 R' // solve edges
B F' U' F U B' U' F' U // solve UBL and UBR corners
F2 U L' U' R U L U' l' // L3C

Next: D2 B2 L2 B2 F2 D B2 L2 D' R2 D' L' U B' D L2 U L U R' D' B


----------



## Pyjam (Nov 25, 2019)

RedstoneTim said:


> D2 B2 L2 B2 F2 D B2 L2 D' R2 D' L' U B' D L2 U L U R' D' B



z S' D2 R' F' L' D' // (6) EOL
U2 R U2 R' L' U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R // (11/17) right block
L' U' L2 U L' // (5/22) F2L -1C + square on top
R2 D r' U2 r D' R' U2 R' // (9/31) solve 2 edges and 1 corner on top
U' y' R D2 R' U' R D2 R' // (8/39) last 3 corners

(x2) M' B' R2 F2 U R' F' // (7) FB
R U2 R U' r2' U' r // (7/14) SB
U' M2' // (2/16) DF-DB
(R U2' R' U' R U' R2') (U' R U R B' R' B) U' // (15/31) Done

NEXT : F2 L2 B' D2 U2 R2 B L2 U2 L2 F' L D U' B R' U R2 F R
—


----------



## porkynator (Nov 26, 2019)

Pyjam said:


> F2 L2 B' D2 U2 R2 B L2 U2 L2 F' L D U' B R' U R2 F R



Domino solve!

x' y //Reorient to have EO on F/B and DR on U/D
U' B U2 L' R F //EO
L' //Simplify to 4c2e for DR
D' R2 U D2 //Setup to DR trigger
L' B2 L //DR
F2 R2 U R2 U' R2 U F2 U' F2 //Corners
U2 L2 D F2 B2 U' R2 U //Edges

Next scramble: D' R' F' L U' D2 R' U L' F2 D2 B2 U2 B2 R' F2 D2 R U2


----------



## Pyjam (Nov 26, 2019)

porkynator said:


> D' R' F' L U' D2 R' U L' F2 D2 B2 U2 B2 R' F2 D2 R U2



@porkynator : Another very useful alg to solve the PLL Ø : R' D' F' R2 U' R' U F R2 D R2'

Long way:

L' R' D R B D' // (6) EOL
U M F M D L' D' r2 U L // (10/16) F2L -1
U R' U R U2' R2' U2' R // (8/24) Last slot
U F R U R' U' R U' R' U' R U R' F' U2 // (15/39) COLL T

Shorter way:

L' R' D R B D' // (6) EOL
U M F M D L' D' r2 U M' x' // (10/16) F2L -1
U R' U2 R U' R' U R2 // (8/24) All but 3C
D R' U2 R D' R' U // (7/31) 3-corner cycle

NEXT : D B2 D2 U B2 D2 F2 R2 U' F2 L2 R U B2 L2 B2 L2 F' L R2 U'
—


----------



## porkynator (Nov 27, 2019)

Pyjam said:


> Another very useful alg to solve the PLL Ø : R' D' F' R2 U' R' U F R2 D R2'


Nice!



Pyjam said:


> D B2 D2 U B2 D2 F2 R2 U' F2 L2 R U B2 L2 B2 L2 F' L R2 U'


R' L' U F //EO
R' //Simplify 4-1
U' F2 D B2 U2 //Setup
R' U2 R //DR
U' L2 D2 R2 //3x2x1 block
F2 D' F2 D' F2 //Square + pairs
R2 D' R2 U F2 D2 L2 //Finish

Next: D2 L2 B2 U2 F' U2 B' L2 B U2 B R' F' U L2 B D' R2 F' D' F'


----------



## Pyjam (Nov 27, 2019)

porkynator said:


> D2 L2 B2 U2 F' U2 B' L2 B U2 B R' F' U L2 B D' R2 F' D' F'



FMC : 27 HTM

F U F u // (4) fake 3x2x1
R L F' // (3/7) EO
L' U R2 U' R' D2 R2 U2 l2 U R2 // (11/18) all but 5C

F U //
(U' F' D' F U F' D F) // (+3) Insertion 3 : 5 moves cancelled
F u // (4) fake 3x2x1
R L F' // (3/7) EO
L' U
U' L D2 L' U L D2 L' // (+4) Insertion 2 : 4 moves cancelled
R2
(R' D' R U' R' D R U) // (+2) Insertion 1 : 6 moves cancelled
U' R' D2 R2 U2 l2 U R2

Final solution :

D' F U F' D F2 u // (7) fake 3x2x1
R L F' // (3/10) EO
D2 L' U L D2 L' R D' R U' R' D' R2 U2 l2 U R2 // (17/27) Solved

NEXT : B' U2 B' U2 B' U2 L2 B L2 U2 R2 D' B L' B R2 D' B2 L' R' U'
—


----------



## WoowyBaby (Nov 27, 2019)

Wow, really nice DR and ZZ solutions! And a 27! Good job!



Pyjam said:


> NEXT : B' U2 B' U2 B' U2 L2 B L2 U2 R2 D' B L' B R2 D' B2 L' R' U'



D' B U // Five Pairs
L2 F // EO
U' // More Pairs
D' L' // Setup for...
U' R' U R // DR
U'^ R2 D* F2 L2 U' // HTR
L2 D2 F2 R2 B2 R2 // AB3e (24)
*= E
^= E'

Solution: D' B U L2 F U' D' L' U' R' U R Uw U2 R2 Dw F2 L2 U' L2 D2 F2 R2 B2 R2 (25)

----------

Next: F2 R2 D' L2 B2 D L2 B2 D B2 D' R2 U L' F2 U L R' B' F R2 U'


----------



## Pyjam (Nov 28, 2019)

Thank you! Good job, you too. Nice insertions!



WoowyBaby said:


> F2 R2 D' L2 B2 D L2 B2 D B2 D' R2 U L' F2 U L R' B' F R2 U'



z2 D F B R' D // (5) EOL
R U R2 L' U L2 U2 // (7/12) L-block
R' D R2 D' L D R2 D' L2 // (9/21) 3C-cycle
U' R U R' U' R U R' U2 R' // (10/31) R-block

NEXT : B2 U' L2 R2 U2 B2 D' L2 U2 R2 B2 F L D B D R2 B2 R D2 L2
—


----------



## fortissim2 (Nov 28, 2019)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : B2 U' L2 R2 U2 B2 D' L2 U2 R2 B2 F L D B D R2 B2 R D2 L2


y z2
L F U' R B' D2 // cross
L' U' L U2 y R' U' R // F2L1
R U' R' U y' R' U' R U L' U' L // F2L2
R U R' U R U2 R' U' R U R' // F2L3
y U' F' R U R' U' R' F R // F2L4
U' F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' // OLL
R2 F2 R U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F R2 U2 // PLL

Next: L' D2 B' L2 F D L' F' U2 D2 R F2 U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R2 D2 F2 D


----------



## WoowyBaby (Nov 29, 2019)

Pyjam said:


> z2 D F B R' D // (5) EOL
> R U R2 L' U L2 U2 // (7/12) L-block
> R' D R2 D' L D R2 D' L2 // (9/21) 3C-cycle
> U' R U R' U' R U R' U2 R' // (10/31) R-block


Nice solution as always! Would you say that the 3C cycle was found ‘live’ as you were finding your solution, or was it more of an insertion after the fact?



fortissim2 said:


> Next: L' D2 B' L2 F D L' F' U2 D2 R F2 U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R2 D2 F2 D



I’ll try my hand at ZZ-

(y)
B' U F2 U2 L' F D2 // EO-Line (7/7)
U L2 R' U2 // Two F2L Pairs (4/11)
L' U' L' U' R' U' // Squares (6/17)
R L' U2 L // F2L (-1e) (4/21)
U' R U' R' U2 // Antisune to 3e (5/26)
R2 E2 R' U R E2 R' // L3E Comm (7/33)

I’d say I did a pretty good job considering how little experience I have with RUL/ZZ stuff! I’m happy with this.

Next: L2 U' B2 U' F2 U F2 R2 B2 R2 U' B F' L' F' L2 F' D B' L U'


----------



## irontwig (Nov 29, 2019)

L' D R' F' U B' F R' D' R' D R F' R' D B L B' L B L2 B' L2 D' U R D L U D2 (30)

L' D R' F' U B' // EO+square+pairs
. R2:U R D L U D2 // Leaving five edges and four corners

.=F R' D' R' D R F' R
:=D B L B' L B L2 B' L2 D'

Not great, but fun insertions.

Next: U2 B U2 F D2 B2 D2 B' D2 F2 U F L B2 R F' D B' U' B2 F'


----------



## Pyjam (Nov 29, 2019)

irontwig said:


> Nice solution as always! Would you say that the 3C cycle was found ‘live’ as you were finding your solution, or was it more of an insertion after the fact?



Thank you. I looked for an insertion after the fact.



irontwig said:


> U2 B U2 F D2 B2 D2 B' D2 F2 U F L B2 R F' D B' U' B2 F'



L2 B F L' D' U F // (7) EO-line (10 bad edges)
L' R U L' U R U2 R' U R // (10/17) right square + 2 pairs
L' U2 L2 U2 L U' L' U2 // (8/25) F2L-1 + last pair
R2 D R' U' R D' R2' // (7/32) Winter
U2' R2 U S R2' S' R2 U' R2' // (9/41) Fun PLL U on the side

With a different orientation:

(y) F' D' L2 R' F R' L' D' // (8) EOL (and more)
U' R' U L2 U2 R2 L' // (7/15) Right block
(y) R D R' U2 R D' R' // (7/22) 3-corner cycle
(y) R' U R U2 R U' R' U R' U' R U // (12/34) Right block again

NEXT : R2 U2 F R2 B2 F' U2 F L2 B' L D2 F' D B F L' F' L F
—


----------



## Pyjam (Nov 29, 2019)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : R2 U2 F R2 B2 F' U2 F L2 B' L D2 F' D B F L' F' L F



LEOR : 35 STM

(x') r U2 F R' r2 D' // (6) FB
R' U R2 U2 M U r // (7/13) EO
U' R2 r' U2 r // (5/18) DB
U' R U' R' U2 R U R U2 R' // (10/18) F2L + COLL-skip
M2' U' M2' U2' M2' U' M2' // (7/35) PLL H

NEXT : F2 U' F2 U2 L2 F2 U' B2 D' R2 U' L' U' F' D' B U L2 B U' R2
—


----------



## RedstoneTim (Nov 29, 2019)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : F2 U' F2 U2 L2 F2 U' B2 D' R2 U' L' U' F' D' B U L2 B U' R2



SSC, 34 STM

x2
F R2 U B // EOEdge
D R // pseudo pair
U2 R' // pseudo triplet
U' D R // OL5C
D R2 D' U2 R2 // CTL
D' R2 U R2 U' D' R2 D R2 // CPBL
D' M2 D U' M U2 M' U M2 // L8E

Next: D2 F2 D' R2 F2 U' F2 L2 U B2 U R B' D2 L' D F2 R' L2 D F


----------



## WoowyBaby (Nov 29, 2019)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : F2 U' F2 U2 L2 F2 U' B2 D' R2 U' L' U' F' D' B U L2 B U' R2


(y')
L' R2 D' F // EO (4)
U' F2 D2 R' // EO (4)
F2 D2 R2 D' // EO (4)
R2 U2 M2 F2 // EO (4)
[F' R F, L2] // Comm (8)
[U L U', R'] // Comm (8)
[R D' R, U'] // Comm (8)
[L U2 L', D2] // Comm (8)
(45)

Next: B2 L U' R U' L B2 L' U B2 R2 F' L2 F' R2 B R2 B' L2 B2


----------



## irontwig (Nov 29, 2019)

U2 F U' R2 L F2 R L' U2 F2 U' F2 D' L2 F2 R' U' D2 F L2 F R F' L2 F R L2 (27)

U2 F // EO
U' R' //Setup
(L2 R2 F2 U D2 R) //Domino reduction
F2 U' F2 D' L2 F2 //Leaving three edges and three corners

U2 F U' R'.F2 U' F2 D' L2 F2 R' U' D2 F2:L2 R2

.=R' L F2 R L' U2
:=F' L2 F R F' L2 F R'

Next: F U' L' U B2 U' F' L U' F2 L2 F2 R L2 F2 L F2 U2 R F2


----------



## Pyjam (Nov 29, 2019)

irontwig said:


> F U' L' U B2 U' F' L U' F2 L2 F2 R L2 F2 L F2 U2 R F2



Very weird solution. I didn't know this obscure ZBLL. It works better on the right side! Incredible.

(x2) M F M F' // (4) EOL
U' R' U' R U2 L2 U R' U' L' // (10/14) Left block
U' R2 U2 // (3/17) F2L on left side 
R U' F' R U R U' R2' U R U' F U // (13/30) ZBLL on right side

NEXT : R2 D' L' F R' L' F' U L2 B' R' D2 F2 L' B2 D2 L F2 B2 R D2
—


----------



## WoowyBaby (Nov 29, 2019)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : R2 D' L' F R' L' F' U L2 B' R' D2 F2 L' B2 D2 L F2 B2 R D2


(x)
B' U R' F U L // Two EO's
F2 U2 D F2 D' F2 // Edges
Normal 8 C in 12 moves
[r U r', B2] // Comm
[F' R2 F, L] // Comm
[F', R B R'] // Comm
[D2, L U' L'] // Comm
(44)

Next: B2 R2 D2 F B2 U2 L' D2 F' U2 L2 B L2 F2 L2 D2 L2 U' B'


----------



## RedstoneTim (Dec 1, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: B2 R2 D2 F B2 U2 L' D2 F' U2 L2 B L2 F2 L2 D2 L2 U' B'



ZZ, 45 STM

y
F2 R' U' F // EOLine
U' L' U' L2 U2 R' U2 R' // 1x2x2 on R
U2 L' U L U' L' // 1x2x2 on L
R' U' R U R' U' R
U2 L' U' L U2 L' U2 L
U [R' U R2 D r': U2] // ZBLL

Next: D2 F2 D' R2 F2 U' F2 L2 U B2 U R B' D2 L' D F2 R' L2 D F
(same scramble as in my last post since I was a bit too late with that one)


----------



## Brest (Dec 1, 2019)

RedstoneTim said:


> Next: D2 F2 D' R2 F2 U' F2 L2 U B2 U R B' D2 L' D F2 R' L2 D F


x2
D2 L D L U' R D
d F R' U2 F' R
U' L' U L U' L' U L
y F R U R' F'
U' R U2 R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R'

Next: D L2 D U B F' D F' R2 D' U2 B' F2 U F2 R B' D


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 1, 2019)

Brest said:


> D L2 D U B F' D F' R2 D' U2 B' F2 U F2 R B' D



(x) D M2' U F2 L D2' // (6) Left block 
M U r2 U R2 U2 R2 U r U r2' // (11/17) Building a right block
U r // (2/19) EO
U r' U2 r2 M' // (5/24) F2L
U2 L' U L U2 R' L' U L // (9/33) Last layer

NEXT : F B2 R' D2 R' B' R L U' D B L2 F D2 R2 B D2 F' R2
—


----------



## WoowyBaby (Dec 1, 2019)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : F B2 R' D2 R' B' R L U' D B L2 F D2 R2 B D2 F' R2



Almost Roux, Almost ZZ, just a 33. Hehe that rhymed. Nice!

F' R D L F R2 D' // EO-Line (7)
L2 U L2 // Left Square (3)
R2 U' R' U' R2 // Right Square (5)
U' R' U L U L' // Left Block (6)
R U' R' U R // Right Block (5)
U' R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' // Corners (10)
U M' U M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 // EPLL (10)
(46)

Next: F' U B R2 U B2 D2 U' L2 F2 D' B2 F2 U2 R' D B' U' L' R2 U2


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 1, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> Almost Roux, Almost ZZ, just a 33. Hehe that rhymed. Nice!



I just got a similar case with an easy OLLCP that is just a variation on a standard CMLL alg.

(y' x') R D r F r D // (6) FB
U r2 U2 R U r2' U r U2 R' U' R // (12/18) F2L
U' F R' F' r U2' R U' R' U R U2' r' // (13/31) CMLL + EO (easy OLLCP)
M2' U' M U2' M' U' M2' U' // (8/39) PLL U


----------



## WoowyBaby (Dec 1, 2019)

Pyjam said:


> I just got a similar case with an easy OLLCP that is just a variation on a standard CMLL alg.
> 
> (y' x') R D r F r D // (6) FB
> U r2 U2 R U r2' U r U2 R' U' R // (12/18) F2L
> ...


Oof, your solution doesn’t work and you don’t have a next Scramble. Double whoopsie! Also, you have a totally different scramble in the alg.cubing link which I find weird.

Try again!


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 2, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> F' U B R2 U B2 D2 U' L2 F2 D' B2 F2 U2 R' D B' U' L' R2 U2



Zbigniew Zborowski's Complex 2-Move Generator Reduction Method : 33 STM / 34 HTM

(x' y) R' F R F // (4) CP + base line
u r' E R u R2 u' // (7/11) left block
R' r' U r U r2 // (6/17) EO + 2x2x3
U R2 U R' U' R2 U R' // (8/25) F2L
U' R' U2 R U R' U R // (8/33) last layer (anti-Sune)

NEXT : B2 R' F2 R' D2 F2 L R U2 R' F2 U F' D B U' L' U2 F2 L2 U2
—


----------



## irontwig (Dec 5, 2019)

D U L' U' L2 F' L' F2 U2 F' U' F U' F' U D' L' B' R2 F R' L2 D U2 R U' B' (27)

(B U R' U2 D' L2 R F' R2 B) // 2x2x3
(L D) D / /F2L-1
U L' U' L2 F' L' F // F2L
F U2 F' U' F U' F' U // LL

Next: L2 D' R2 B2 U R2 D R2 F2 R2 B2 F L2 R F U' R' D' U' B U


----------



## porkynator (Dec 5, 2019)

irontwig said:


> L2 D' R2 B2 U R2 D R2 F2 R2 B2 F L2 R F U' R' D' U' B U



B F2 U L //EO (4/4)
D' B' //Simplify for DR (2/6)
U' B2 D F2 U //Setup to DR trigger (5/11)
B' U2 B //DR (3/14)
U' F2 D2 F2 //Blockbuilding (4/18)
D B2 D' R2 U' //All but 3 CE pairs (5/23)
D' F2 D Bw2 D' F2 D Bw2 //Pair commutator (8/31)

Little quiz: the solution I posted can be shortened by one move. In fact, the last 9 moves can be replaced by 8 different moves with the same effect. Can you find out how?

Next scramble: B2 U L2 R2 D' F2 L2 U' L2 U' F D U L B L F R U F2 R


----------



## Brest (Dec 5, 2019)

porkynator said:


> Little quiz: the solution I posted can be shortened by one move. In fact, the last 9 moves can be replaced by 8 different moves with the same effect. Can you find out how?



U2 R2 D R2 D' F2 U F2



porkynator said:


> Next scramble: B2 U L2 R2 D' F2 L2 U' L2 U' F D U L B L F R U F2 R



B' U F L D
r' U L U' r
L U' L'
U R U R' U2 R
D2 R U' R' D2
U' R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U

Next: F2 D2 B U2 B' U2 B2 F' L R D' B U R F' R' D2 L' R2 F


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 5, 2019)

Brest said:


> F2 D2 B U2 B' U2 B2 F' L R D' B U R F' R' D2 L' R2 F



Mr ZZ's c2gr :

(y2 x) R F U' F f2 // (5) CP line
E' R' u' R U r u2 // (7/12) left block
R S' U S // (4/16) EO
U M2' U R2 U r2 // (6/22) DF-DB
U R' U2 R' U R U' // (7/29) F2L-1
R U R' U2 R U R' U // (8/27) last slot + last layer

NEXT : B2 R2 B' D2 F' D2 L2 F' D2 R2 U' R B' D R' D2 B2 F R' B2
—


----------



## Brest (Dec 5, 2019)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : B2 R2 B' D2 F' D2 L2 F' D2 R2 U' R B' D R' D2 B2 F R' B2


R D L D2 F D'
R' U' R
R U R' L U L'
U2 R U R2' F R F'
R U2 R' U' R U' R2' F' r U R U' r' F U

Next: U2 B2 D2 U2 B' R F L2 R2 D' R2 U B D2 L B U' B F2


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 5, 2019)

Brest said:


> U2 B2 D2 U2 B' R F L2 R2 D' R2 U B D2 L B U' B F2



C2GR : 

(x') L' U L F' f2 // (5) CP-line
U u2 R u2 // (4/9) Left
r' M U r' U2' R' U M2' // (8/17) Middle
U R' U R2 U' R' U2 R' // (8/25) Right
L' U2' L U L' U L // (7/32) COLL
M2' U M' U2' M U M2' U // (8/40) PLL U

NEXT : B2 U F2 L2 U L2 D2 L2 U' R2 U' B' D' U' R2 B R' U' R' D' R2
—


----------



## WoowyBaby (Dec 6, 2019)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : B2 U F2 L2 U L2 D2 L2 U' R2 U' B' D' U' R2 B R' U' R' D' R2



R' U R // EO (3/3)
U F2 R2 F' // 2x2x2 (4/7)
x2 U' F U2 F // More Blocc (4/10)
R' U2 R // Square (3/13)
U' F2 // All But 4c4e (2/15)
[R F' L2 B L' D': F'] // Single Move Conjugate (13/28)
28 moves without Insertions, DR, or NISS. Hehe 

Next: R2 U' B2 D' F2 U' R2 D F2 R2 D2 F L2 U' F' D2 F L' R' U


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 6, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> R2 U' B2 D' F2 U' R2 D F2 R2 D2 F L2 U' F' D2 F L' R' U



C2GR : 

(x' y') S2 r2' U' F' // (4) CP-line
M u' R' U r' u2 // (6/10) Left
U R' U2' M' U r' // (6/16) EO-Middle
R U R' U2 R U2' R2' U' R // (9/25) Right
U' R U R' U R U2' R2' U' R U' R' U2' R // (14/39) 2GLL U

NEXT : D2 L U D2 R2 L2 U' F' L B L2 U2 F2 B' D2 B' U2 F' D2 L2
—


----------



## WoowyBaby (Dec 7, 2019)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : D2 L U D2 R2 L2 U' F' L B L2 U2 F2 B' D2 B' U2 F' D2 L2



(z2 y)
// Non-EO Line lmao  (0/0)

L' D' F' D // EOLine (4/4)
R2 U L2 U2 L' U' L2 U L' U L U' L' // Left Block (13/17)
R U' R2 U' R' U2 R2 U R U R' U' R U R' U R // Right Block (17/34)
F' r U R' U' r' F R U' y' l' R' D2 R U R' D2 R U' R // Last Layer (18/52)

Next: F' D L2 U2 R' U2 R' U2 L2 B2 U2 R' D2 R' D F' L B' D2 R F2


----------



## irontwig (Dec 7, 2019)

y2 x' F L U B' L' D F' R' F R F' x2 U' R U z'// First layer
L' U2 L2 U L2 U L2 U2 L' // CLL+2 redges 
z U2 R2 M U M' U' R2 U2 // Redges+EO
x U2 M' U2 r R2' // Midges

Next: F2 D2 F2 U L2 D' B2 F2 R2 D' B2 F' U L B' F2 R F2 D' B U'


----------



## RedstoneTim (Dec 7, 2019)

irontwig said:


> Next: F2 D2 F2 U L2 D' B2 F2 R2 D' B2 F' U L B' F2 R F2 D' B U'


Weird LEOR, 34 STM

y x
F D B2 E B E' // Left block
U M' U M2 U R2 S R S' // EODF + 2x2x2 on R
U r' U2 r U R' // finish right block
U' M U2 M' // insert DB edge
U R U2 R' U' R U' R' U' // ZBLL

(No new scramble because I was too late.)


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 7, 2019)

irontwig said:


> F2 D2 F2 U L2 D' B2 F2 R2 D' B2 F' U L B' F2 R F2 D' B U'



C2GR :

(z2) F2 U2' R' F f2 // (5) CP-line
U' R2 U M' U r u2 // (7/12) Left
R' U r U2 r' U2' r U r' // (9/21) EO-Middle
U R U R' U R U R U2 R // (10/31) Right (+CO)
M2' U M U2' M2' U2' M U' M2' U' // (10/41) Z-Perm

NEXT : L2 B2 D R2 D' L2 D2 F2 L2 U B2 L F' R' B' U2 F R2 U2 B'
—


----------



## ottozing (Dec 8, 2019)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : L2 B2 D R2 D' L2 D2 F2 L2 U B2 L F' R' B' U2 F R2 U2 B'



z2 y'

L' D2 l' D (Cross)
U2 R U' R' U R U R' (First pair)
y' U' L' U L2 (Second pair cancelled into F<RU>F' setup)
y' U' R' U2' R U R' U' R2 (Third pair cancelling into fourth)
U' R' U F' (Fourth pair + unintentional EO)
U' R U R' U' (R U' R' U2)2 R U R' U2 (ZBLL)

Next - U2 L' B' U2 R' D' L' U F' L2 D' R2 D' B2 U' R2 B2 D2 R2 L2 B2


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 8, 2019)

ottozing said:


> U2 L' B' U2 R' D' L' U F' L2 D' R2 D' B2 U' R2 B2 D2 R2 L2 B2



R D2' U' r F r B' // (7) FB
U R' U M2' U' R2 U r U r2' U' // (11/18) SB
R2 U R' U r U2' R' // (7/25) CMLL AS
U M U M' U' M U2' M U2' // (9/34) LSE

NEXT : D2 B D2 F' U2 F' D2 F' R2 B' F' D' U R B F R B' L D
—


----------



## Brest (Dec 8, 2019)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : D2 B D2 F' U2 F' D2 F' R2 B' F' D' U R B F R B' L D



z y2
U2 L F' U' R' U R'
y' U2 R' U' R
d R' U' R U' R U' R'
U F R' U' R F'
U' r U R' U R' r2 U' R' U R' r2 U2' r'
U' M2' U' M U2' M' U' M2'

Next: F2 U F2 D' F2 U2 R' U' B2 F R' B F L U2 F' D' R2


----------



## Chimp_Cuber608 (Dec 8, 2019)

Brest said:


> Next: F2 U F2 D' F2 U2 R' U' B2 F R' B F L U2 F' D' R2



x2 // inspect
R' L U R B' R' D2 // cross
U L U L' y U2 R U' R' U F' U' F // f2l 1
y' U R U2 R' U' R U R' // f2l 2
y2 U R U R' U' y L' U2 L U2 L' U L // f2l 3
R U2 R' U' R U R' // f2l 4
F R U R' U' F' // oll edges
U2 F' r U R' U' r' F R // oll corners
U2 F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' // y perm

F2 D U2 F2 D U2 R2 F2 U' L2 R2 U' L B F D' F' U2 B2 F


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 9, 2019)

Chimp_Cuber608 said:


> F2 D U2 F2 D U2 R2 F2 U' L2 R2 U' L B F D' F' U2 B2 F



D' F' U2 B' // (4) EO + 2 pairs
R' U2 R2 // (3/7) F2L 1 + 2 pairs -DB
U R' U L' U' L2 R U2 R' // (9/16) F2L 2 + 2 pairs -DB
U L U l U2 (x) // (5/21) F2L
U2 R' U' R U' R' // (6/27) OLL Anti-Sune
U2' M2' U' M U2' M' U' M2' // (8/35) PLL U

NEXT : R2 U2 R2 F L2 F L2 B2 D2 F2 D2 U' B' L D2 B2 U' L B U2
—


----------



## Brest (Dec 10, 2019)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : R2 U2 R2 F L2 F L2 B2 D2 F2 D2 U' B' L D2 B2 U' L B U2



y2
D' B D2 L' R' U' R' u2
U R' U' R U' R' U R
y' U' R' U'
D' R U' R' D
F R2 U R' U' F'
U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' U2 R U R' U R U'

Next: L2 F' D2 F' D2 R2 F U L2 U2 L' F' L2 U B' F R' D B'


----------



## Chimp_Cuber608 (Dec 10, 2019)

> Next: L2 F' D2 F' D2 R2 F U L2 U2 L' F' L2 U B' F R' D B'



x2 // inspection
D' R D' L F R' // cross
y U2 R U2 R' L' U L // F2L pair 1
U R U2 R' U R U R' U R U' R' // F2L pair 2
y R U R' y U2 R U2 R' U R U' R' // F2L pair 3
y' U2 R U R' U2 R U' R' // F2L pair 4
U2 f R U R' U' f' // OLL edges
U' r U R' U' r' F R F' U' F' r U R' U' r' F R // OLL corners
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // PLL J-perm
y R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // PLL J-perm
U' // AUF


----------



## Brest (Dec 10, 2019)

Chimp_Cuber608 said:


> R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' y R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // PLL


Instead of Jperm twice, try this:
R U R' U
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R'
U2 R U' R'

Next: F2 D2 L2 R2 B2 R' D' U2 B' F D2 U F R' B D2 B2 L' R


----------



## Chimp_Cuber608 (Dec 10, 2019)

Thanks for the suggestion. Thanks for putting a new scramble to, I was just coming back to check if I had put a scamble.


----------



## fortissim2 (Dec 10, 2019)

Brest said:


> R U R' U
> R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R'
> U2 R U' R'


That's a pretty good alg for the Na perm, but I prefer this one:
F' R U R' U' R' F R2 F U' R' U' R U F' R'



Brest said:


> Next: F2 D2 L2 R2 B2 R' D' U2 B' F D2 U F R' B D2 B2 L' R


z2
D' L D' U' R2 // cross
U L F' L' F L' U L // F2L1
U2 R U2' R' U R U' R' // F2L2
y' L' U' L U L' U2 L U L' U' L // F2L3
L' U2 L2 U L2' U L // F2L4
R U2' R2' F R F' R U2' R' // OLL
R U R' U' D R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 U D' // PLL

Next: L2 U' F2 D2 R B2 L' B2 R U2 B2 R' F2 U' F' D2 L B D2 U'


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 10, 2019)

fortissim2 said:


> L2 U' F2 D2 R B2 L' B2 R U2 B2 R' F2 U' F' D2 L B D2 U'



(z2) F2 U M' D r' F2 D R' F' // (9) FB +DR
M2' U' M2' U R' U2' r U' r U' // (10/19) SB
(x') M U' R' U L' U' r U M' // (9/28) CMLL + EO
U' M U2' M' U M U2' M' // (8/36) LSE

NEXT : D' U2 R2 B2 U2 F2 D F2 U' R2 U' B U L' D' F' D B U' L2 R
—


----------



## Chimp_Cuber608 (Dec 10, 2019)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : D' U2 R2 B2 U2 F2 D F2 U' R2 U' B U L' D' F' D B U' L2 R



x2 // inspection
L U L F' B' R // cross
U2 R U R' U2 R U' R' // F2L pair 1
L' U2 L y R U' R' // F2L pair 2
y U' R U2 R' U' F R' F' R // F2L pair 3
y R U2 R' U F' U' F // F2L pair 4
F R U R' U' S R U R' U' f' // OLL edges
U' r U R' U' r' F R F' // OLL corners
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PLL corners T-Perm
U' M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 // PLL edges U-Perm
U // AUF

NEXT: U F2 L2 D' B2 R2 D F2 D2 L2 F2 D' R' B' R2 F2 D R' D' U2 B


----------



## Brest (Dec 10, 2019)

Chimp_Cuber608 said:


> NEXT: U F2 L2 D' B2 R2 D F2 D2 L2 F2 D' R' B' R2 F2 D R' D' U2 B


D2 L2 R D' R
d R' U' R
D U L' U' L u'
U2 R' U R
y' U' R' U R f U R U' f'
R U' R2' D' R U R' D R U' R U' R' U R U R' U

Next: F' D2 B' F R F' R D' B U2 L U' B' U L D L' F' U' R'


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Dec 10, 2019)

x2
R F’ U2 R’ L’ F L’ U R2 D’ R’ // EOCross
R’ U R L’ U L D’ // Keyhole F2L 1
U2 L U’ L’ U R’ U’ R // F2L 2
U’ R U2 R’ U’ R U’ R’ // F2L 3
U’ L U L’ U2 L U’ L’ // F2L 4
U’ Rw U R’ U’ Rw’ F R F’ // COLL
U2 M2 U M U2 M’ U M2 // EPLL

60 STM

NEXT: B2 R2 F U2 B' U2 F L2 F' D2 R' U' R D' U' B2 L2 U F' U'


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 10, 2019)

Cubinwitdapizza said:


> B2 R2 F U2 B' U2 F L2 F' D2 R' U' R D' U' B2 L2 U F' U'



ZZ from outer space: 33 STM
(z2) R E R u2 R2 (y') // (5) EO+line 
U2 L' U L2 U L' // (6/11) Human block
R2' U' S' U2' S R' S R2' S' R2 // (10/21) Alien block
U L U' R U L2 U' L U' L' U2 L // (12/33) ZBLL Pi (Niklas+Sune)

NEXT : D U2 B2 U B2 R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 U' L' D' L2 R' F D' R' B2
—


----------



## ProStar (Dec 11, 2019)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : D U2 B2 U B2 R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 U' L' D' L2 R' F D' R' B2



Method: CFCE (Cross, F2L, Corners, Edges)
Movecount: 58 (STM)

z2 F D' L R B' R' D' F' D2 // Cross

R U R' U' F U F' // 1st Pair

y R U R' U2 R U R' // 2nd Pair

U' L' U L U L' U L U' L' U L // 3rd Pair

U y U2 R2 B2 L' B' L B' R2 // ZBLS

R' U' R U' R' U R' D' R U R' D R2 // COLL

// ELL Skip

U' // AUF

Next: D2 B' U2 B D2 B' L2 B' D2 F2 U2 F' R B R F' D L B2 U F2


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 11, 2019)

DarkSavage said:


> D2 B' U2 B D2 B' L2 B' D2 F2 U2 F' R B R F' D L B2 U F2



u F r2 D' r' U' F2 // (7) Left block
r U' r U' R' U R' // (7/14) Right square
U M2' U' r' U2 R U' // (7/21) EO
R' U2 R M2' // (4/25) F2L -1
U R' U2 R U' R' U2 R // (8/33) F2L
U' L' U2 L U L' U L // (8/41) Left Anti-Sune - Solved

NEXT : F2 L2 R2 U B2 F2 D L2 D F2 U2 B' D2 F' R' B' U2 L2 D R U
—


----------



## Chimp_Cuber608 (Dec 11, 2019)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : F2 L2 R2 U B2 F2 D L2 D F2 U2 B' D2 F' R' B' U2 L2 D R U



Beginner CFOP example solves

x2 // inspection
R' D' U B' R B2 // cross
y' U2 L' U L U' F U F' // F2L 1
R U' R' // F2L 2
d2 L' U2 L U' R U' R' U2 L' U' L // F2L 2
U F' U' F // F2L 3
U' f R U R' U' f' // OLL edges
f' L' U' L U S L' U' L U F // OLL corners
M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 // PLL U-perm
U' // AUF

NEXT: L' U B2 R2 U' R' U B R2 D2 F2 R U2 R2 D2 L U2 B2 L2 F


----------



## Brest (Dec 12, 2019)

Chimp_Cuber608 said:


> NEXT: L' U B2 R2 U' R' U B R2 D2 F2 R U2 R2 D2 L U2 B2 L2 F


y'
U' R F R2
y' U' R' F2
U R' U2 R' F'
R' U' R2 U R' U R U2 R' U R' U' R
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2

Next: R2 U2 L2 R2 F2 D L B' U2 R2 F' U2 L U' B' L' D U


----------



## ProStar (Dec 12, 2019)

Chimp_Cuber608 said:


> NEXT: L' U B2 R2 U' R' U B R2 D2 F2 R U2 R2 D2 L U2 B2 L2 F



z2 y // Inspection
F2 D B' R' F R D L F' L' // Cross + 1st Pair Setup
U2 y' R U' R' // 1st Pair
L' U L2 U L2 U L // 2nd Pair + 3rd Pair Setup
U2 L' U' L // 3rd Pair + 4th Pair Setup
y R U2 R' // 4th Pair
U' R2' D' R U2 R' D R U2 R // COLL
U' M' U M2 U M U2 M' U M' // ELL

Edit: Oops, Brest got to it before me lol


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 12, 2019)

Brest said:


> R2 U2 L2 R2 F2 D L B' U2 R2 F' U2 L U' B' L' D U



(y' x2) U' M2' F U r B' // (6) Left block
R U M2' U R' U' r R U' // (9/15) Right square + pair
R2 D R' U2 R D' r2' // (7/22) Right block + CMLL (lot of cancellations)
U M U' M' U' M U2' M U M2' U // (11/33) LSE

C2GR:

y2 x // (0) DRB
R' f' F' // (3) CP (skip) +line
U' R2 r' u' // (4/7) Left block
r U' r' U2 R' M' U M' // (8/15) EO+DF
U2 R U R' // (14/19) Right square
U2 M U2 M' R' U R // (7/26) F2L
y R U R' U R' U2' R2 U R2' U R2 U' R' // (13/39) 2GLL

NEXT : D' L2 U' L2 B2 D2 L2 D R2 U R2 F' L' D' U L D2 F U' B U2
—


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 12, 2019)

*Scramble:* D' L2 U' L2 B2 D2 L2 D R2 U R2 F' L' D' U L D2 F U' B U2
*Inspection:* z2 y (yellow top, orange front)
*X-Cross:* U' D F2 R' U' R' L B L2
*Pair 2:* y' (yellow top, green front) U2 L' U L
*Pair 3: *y' (yellow top, red front) U L' U L U' L' U' L
*Pair 4:* R' U' R
*OLL:* R U R2 U' R' F R U R U' F'
*PLL:* U R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U

*Next scramble: *F' L' F2 L' B' F2 R F2 L' F' U D' L2 U' D' L2 D2 R2 U' R U R2 L U' R


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 12, 2019)

BenChristman1 said:


> F' L' F2 L' B' F2 R F2 L' F' U D' L2 U' D' L2 D2 R2 U' R U R2 L U' R



CP+Petrus :

(x y2) R2 r F' r2 u R2 u' F // (8) 2x2x2 + Edge orientation
U R2 F2 U' R2 // (5/13) DF + Pair
U R2 U (R) U L' U2 L // (8/21) Left block + Corner permutation
R' U2 R U R' U' R' U R U' R' U R // (13/34) Right block
(y) M2' U M' U2' M U M2' // (7/41) U-Perm

Better solution found in collaboration with Anaël.
I've optimized the steps 2 and 3.
He found this spectacular Last Block + Last Layer solution:

(x y2) R2 r F' r2 u R2 u' F' // (8) 2x2x2 + Edge orientation
U R2' F2 R2 // (4/12) DF + Pair
U2' (R') U2 L' U L // (6/18) Left block + Corner Permutation
U R' U' R2 U2' R2' U' R2 U' R U R' U' R U' R' U // (17/35) solved

NEXT : F2 D2 F' U2 B L2 U2 B' D2 L2 R2 U' B L' R' B D2 B2 R B D'
—


----------



## Brest (Dec 14, 2019)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : F2 D2 F' U2 B L2 U2 B' D2 L2 R2 U' B L' R' B D2 B2 R B D'


y
L2 F' R' r' U r F' D R D2 F'
U2 R U' R' L U' L'
y L' U' L
R' F R F' y' U2 R' U R U R' U' R U2

It took me a while to reconstruct this one because the L2 at the start was unnecessary.
2nd time around I found this which is decent, but I had to re-find ^ that one

y
F' R' L B L F' D R D2 F'
U' R' U' R
U' R U' R' L U' L'
y' R' U R U' R2' F R F' U R
R' U' R U' R' U R U' R U R2' U R2 U2' R' U2

Next: F' U2 F2 R2 D2 B2 R' B' R F2 L' U' B' F' R F D U'


----------



## iLikeCheese (Dec 14, 2019)

Brest said:


> Next: F' U2 F2 R2 D2 B2 R' B' R F2 L' U' B' F' R F D U'



Inspection: x2 y' 
Cross: U R F' R U' B2
First Pair: U' R U2 R' U' R U R2'
Second Pair: U2 R U L' U L
Third Pair: y U R' U2 R U R' U' R2
Fourth Pair: U' R'
PLL: R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F 
AUF: U

Next: L' F' R2 L' B' U' F' D U2 R F2 L' D2 L2 D2 R F2 U2 F2 B2 D'


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 14, 2019)

Brest said:


> F' U2 F2 R2 D2 B2 R' B' R F2 L' U' B' F' R F D U'



(y) L F U' B M2' r' F // (7) FB
R U2 R U R2 U F R2 F' r U2 R' // (12/19) SB
U M U M U M2' // (6/25) EO
F R' F' r U R U' r' // (8/33) CMLL
U M2' U2 // (3/36) LSE


----------



## WoowyBaby (Dec 14, 2019)

Brest said:


> Next: F' U2 F2 R2 D2 B2 R' B' R F2 L' U' B' F' R F D U'



Nice solution Brest!

U' L' D2 F // EO (4/4)
L' U L' D' r D2 M D' // F2L-1 (8/12)
R U2 R' U' R U' R' // 2c2e (7/19)
R F R2 D2 L B L' D2 R F' U2 // Done (9/28)

Next: R' D2 L2 B L' D' F' B' R' U L2 U' R2 U2 F2 R2 F2 D' F2 B2 U'

----------

Edit- Posted a few minutes late, I'll do GalaxyCube's scramble too!


GalaxyCubes5 said:


> Next: L' F' R2 L' B' U' F' D U2 R F2 L' D2 L2 D2 R F2 U2 F2 B2 D'



(y2)
B R L U' F' // EO (5/5)
D L U' R2 U' R2 D' R' // Domino (8/13)
F2 U D // Corners (3/16)
S U2 S' M2 U2 // 2e2e (5/21)
Lw2 U F L2 F2 L2 F2 L2 F U' L2 // Done (11/33)

Next: L2 U2 B2 F D2 R2 U2 L2 R2 F' U2 R F2 L D' R' B2 R2 U' R F'


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 14, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> L2 U2 B2 F D2 R2 U2 L2 R2 F' U2 R F2 L D' R' B2 R2 U' R F'



(y x2) D B U' F' D // (5) EO+line
(U R U R2 U' L') U' (L' U' R' U L) // (12/17) F2L-1
R U' R' U2 R U2' R2 // (7/24) F2L
U' R U' R' U' L U' R U L' U // (11/35) LL

NEXT : L' D2 L B2 F2 L2 R' U' B' U B' R' F D2 L R
—


----------



## iLikeCheese (Dec 15, 2019)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : L' D2 L B2 F2 L2 R' U' B' U B' R' F D2 L R



x2
D2 L F' R D2
U R U R' U R U R'
U2 L' U L 
y U' R U' R2' U R
U' R U' R' F' R U2 R' U2 R' F R U R U2 R' U
Downsolved to 3.63 :O

Next: F' L2 B2 U' L2 R2 U' F2 R2 D' R2 D' U2 B D2 F2 L U2 F' D B


----------



## Neuro (Dec 15, 2019)

From Pyjam's scramble
-Roux with non-matching blocks, 30 STM. Saw solved non-matching SB and had to take it.

x F2 U' R r2 D2 R' D'//FB
U2 r U R' U2 R2//Non-Matching SB
U' R' U' R' F R F' R U' R' U2 R//CMLL
M2 U' M2 U' R//LSE

GalaxyCubes5's scramble
-Roux, 31 STM. CMLL skip but a really weird F2B. Also tried new LSE technique, need to develop further.

z u2 F' u U' F' r' U2 F//FB+Pair Setup
M2 U2 R' U' R2 U' R U' R' U' R//SB+CMLL
M2 U' M' U M U2 M U2 M' U M2 U'//LSE

NEXT: B' L U D R' D R' L2 F2 L' F2 U2 B R2 B' D2 R2 B' L2 U2 B


----------



## CodingCuber (Dec 15, 2019)

Neuro said:


> NEXT: B' L U D R' D R' L2 F2 L' F2 U2 B R2 B' D2 R2 B' L2 U2 B


R B U' B' F' R F U //cross

x2 y' L' U' L U L' U2 L y' U L' U L //F2L #1
y2 U2 R U' R' U' F' U F //F2L #2
y2 U2 R U' R' U' F' U' F U2 R U' R' //F2L #3
y2 L' U' L //F2l #4

U F U R U' R' F' U' x R' U R D' R' U' R D x' // 2-look OLL

R' F R' B2 R F' R' B2 R2 //PLL



NEXT: L D' F' U2 L2 R2 U R2 U' F2 D' U2 R2 L D' F2 D' F' D' F


----------



## Brest (Dec 15, 2019)

CodingCuber said:


> NEXT: L D' F' U2 L2 R2 U R2 U' F2 D' U2 R2 L D' F2 D' F' D' F


R' D' L R2 D2
U' R' U R L' U L2 F2 L'
y L' U' L
R U' R2' U R
y' U2 r' U' r U2 M U' M'
R' U R U R' U' R' D' R U R' D R U2 R U'

Next: F2 D2 B U2 F D2 L F' U' R U L2 B D' F' L' D2 U F'


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 15, 2019)

Brest said:


> F2 D2 B U2 F D2 L F' U' R U L2 B D' F' L' D2 U F'



D2 B r' D R' r' U' F // FB
U M' U2 R' U2 r' U2 r2 U // SB
x' U' R' U L' U' r // (23) CMLL
U2 M U M' U M' U M2' U M2' U2 M U2 // (36) LSE

Also:

B R2 L' F2 L // (5) 2x2x2
U' R U R' U' F U2 R' U' (x y2) // (9/14) F2L-1

NEXT : F2 U' L2 B2 D L2 F2 D2 F2 U B L U2 B F' D2 R' D L' F
—


----------



## iLikeCheese (Dec 15, 2019)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : F2 U' L2 B2 D L2 F2 D2 F2 U B L U2 B F' D2 R' D L' F


x2 y
R2 L F' L' D' U2 R2
d' L' U2 L 
R' F R F'
R' U2 R d' R U R'
U r' R2 U R' U R U2 R' U M'
34 moves, better than my best FMC result and this only took me 5 minutes 

Next: F' D U2 F2 U' L2 R2 D L2 U' L2 R' U' B2 L2 F D2 U R2


----------



## WoowyBaby (Dec 15, 2019)

GalaxyCubes5 said:


> x2 y R2 L F' L' D' U2 R2 d' L' U2 L R' F R F' R' U2 R d' R U R' U r' R2 U R' U R U2 R' U M'
> 34 moves, better than my best FMC result and this only took me 5 minutes



New FMC best? That's awesome! Nice lucky F2L pairs with 2x2x2/X-Cross start. What was your previous best result?


GalaxyCubes5 said:


> Next: F' D U2 F2 U' L2 R2 D L2 U' L2 R' U' B2 L2 F D2 U R2



(z y')
M F // EO (2/2)
U2 R L // DR-4c2e (3/5)
D F2 D' R2 U L' // Domino (6/11)
U R2 F2 R2 U' // HTR (5/16)
F f U2 S' D2 // 2e2e (5/21)
L E2 L2 E2 L // Done (5/26)

Next: L' F2 R' U F2 B2 D' L F B2 L2 U2 R2 B' U2 B' D2 F R2 L


----------



## iLikeCheese (Dec 15, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: L' F2 R' U F2 B2 D' L F B2 L2 U2 R2 B' U2 B' D2 F R2 L


My best FMC single in competition is a 36 move solution 
y
R' D R' F2
U' L' U' L
U' R' F R F' R' U' R
U' L U L' R U' R'
L U2 L' U L U' L'
U' R U R' U' R' F R F'
U R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2'

Next: B R' D2 L' B U R' D' B' L U' F2 D' R2 D' R2 B2 U F2 R2 B2


----------



## WoowyBaby (Dec 15, 2019)

GalaxyCubes5 said:


> Next: B R' D2 L' B U R' D' B' L U' F2 D' R2 D' R2 B2 U F2 R2 B2



(y2 z)
M' S D' // 2x2x2 (3/3)
R2 U2 R' F U' R F U F' // F2L-1 (9/12)
U2 F R' F' R2 U' R' U' R U' // AB3c (10/22)
R2 D' R U2 R' D R // Done (7/29)

I must have sub-30 to be satisfied xD

Next: L F2 L2 B2 D2 L' U2 R2 B2 U L' D F L' R2 B2 L R


----------



## Brest (Dec 16, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: L F2 L2 B2 D2 L' U2 R2 B2 U L' D F L' R2 B2 L R


y'
D' R D R' D2 F' D L U2 L' D2
R' F2 R2 U R' y'
R' U R2 U R' U R' U R U' R'
U R U2 R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'

Next: U' B2 U2 F2 U' L' D' U L B2 U2 R' D' U' R2 D2 F' U2


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 16, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> L F2 L2 B2 D2 L' U2 R2 B2 U L' D F L' R2 B2 L R



y2 F2 L' U' L' B U B2 D R U R' U2 F2 // (13) XX-Cross + EO
// Pouah!
z x2 // Hum!
U2 R U R U R2 U R' U R U2 R U2' R' // (14/27) F2L
y' R' U2 R U R' U R U2 // (8/35) Solved


----------



## Hazel (Dec 16, 2019)

Pyjam said:


> y2 F2 L' U' L' B U B2 D R U R' U2 F2 // (13) XX-Cross + EO
> // Pouah!
> z x2 // Hum!
> U2 R U R U R2 U R' U R U2 R U2' R' // (14/27) F2L
> y' R' U2 R U R' U R U2 // (8/35) Solved


next scramble ?


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 16, 2019)

See Brest's post.


----------



## WoowyBaby (Dec 16, 2019)

Brest said:


> Next: U' B2 U2 F2 U' L' D' U L B2 U2 R' D' U' R2 D2 F' U2



U2 F // EO + 2 Pairs (2/2)
R L' // DR-4c2e (2/4)
D' M2 B2 U' R // Domino (5/9)
L2 D B2 D' F2 // Bloccc (5/14)
U D L2 D' L2 // Corners/AB2e2e (5/19)
D' L2 U2 R2 U D // Finish (6/25)

Next: F2 D R2 D' L2 D' F2 U' L2 B2 U2 B' D2 F L U2 R' U' L2 F2 U2


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 16, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> F2 D R2 D' L2 D' F2 U' L2 B2 U2 B' D2 F L U2 R' U' L2 F2 U2



y x r2 F' R2 U2 M' r U B' // (8) FB
U r R U' R' M2' U' M' U2 R' U r // (12/20) SB
U' F' r U R' U' r' F R // (9/29) CMLL
U' M' U M' U2 M2' U' // (7/36) LSE

NEXT : U' R2 D F2 L2 B2 D B2 D' U R' D2 L B D F U' R B2 D
—


----------



## iLikeCheese (Dec 16, 2019)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : U' R2 D F2 L2 B2 D B2 D' U R' D2 L B D F U' R B2 D


x2 y'
B R' F R L
R U2 R' U L U L'
U2 R' U2 R2 U' R'
D u R U R' D2 // F2L 3 and 4 (would this be pseudoslotting?) 
L' U' L U' L' U L U L F' L' F
y' l U' R D2 R' U R D2 R2

Next: R U' B2 R' F' U B' L' F' B2 D2 B2 L D2 B2 R' B2 D2 R' F2


----------



## WoowyBaby (Dec 16, 2019)

GalaxyCubes5 said:


> x2 y'
> B R' F R L
> R U2 R' U L U L'
> U2 R' U2 R2 U' R'
> ...



Nice pseudoslotting!

(x y)
f' M' F' U' r' F2 // EO FB (6/6)
R U R U R' U' R2 U2 R U R' U R' // 3c3e (13/19)
R' U' R U L U' R' U f2 M' f2 // Done (10/29)

I will let the sub-30's continue forever.... 

Next: B L2 B2 U R B R2 L' F' D2 R F2 U2 R F2 R' D2 L2 F2 D2 L'


----------



## Brest (Dec 16, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: B L2 B2 U R B R2 L' F' D2 R F2 U2 R F2 R' D2 L2 F2 D2 L'


y
F' R' D R2 F U' F' D F R F'
L U' L2' U L
U L U L'
U f R U R U' R U R' U' f'
U' R2' D' R2U R2 U' D R D' R D R' U R U' R U'

Next: F D2 R2 D2 F2 R D L' B F' L2 B R D' B2 L R2 U' F'


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 16, 2019)

Brest said:


> F D2 R2 D2 F2 R D L' B F' L2 B R D' B2 L R2 U' F'



(x2) F' L2 B r' F U r2 // (7) 1 move to FB
U R U2 R' D // (5/12) FB + 2 pairs
U r' U' S' U2 S // (6/18) SB
U' R2' D' r U2 r' D R U2 r // (10/28) CMLL U
U M U2' M2' U M U2' M' U' // (9/37) LSE

NEXT : R' B2 F2 R F2 L B2 L2 B2 D2 R' D F2 R' F U B D2 L' F
—


----------



## PugCuber (Dec 16, 2019)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : R' B2 F2 R F2 L B2 L2 B2 D2 R' D F2 R' F U B D2 L' F


(Move Count is in STM)

D’ L D’ F R2 D2 // Cross + Setup for 1st Pair (6/6)
R’ U’ R D’ R’ U R // 1st Pair (7/13)
y’ U2 R U R’ // 2nd Pair (4/17)
D2 R’ U’ R U’ R’ U R D2 // 3rd Pair (9/26)
R’ U2 R U R’ U2 R’ F R F’ U R // 4th Pair + Cancel into OLL (12/38)
M2 U M’ U2 M2 U2 M’ U’ M2 // PLL (Z Perm) (9/47)

NEXT : L' U D2 F' D L B L U' B2 R2 D2 R D2 L D2 L' U2 F2


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 16, 2019)

PugCuber said:


> L' U D2 F' D L B L U' B2 R2 D2 R D2 L D2 L' U2 F2



(z2) L2 U' B D' R' F D' // (7) EO-line
L2 U L R U' R' L U' R' U R // (11/18) Right block
U2 L2 U2 L' U L2 U2 L' // (8/26) Left block
(y2) F' U' r' F2 r U F R U' R' U' // (11/37) Last layer

NEXT : U F2 R2 U' B2 L2 B2 L2 D R2 U2 L F2 D U' B L D B2 F D
—


----------



## PugCuber (Dec 17, 2019)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : U F2 R2 U' B2 L2 B2 L2 D R2 U2 L F2 D U' B L D B2 F D


R2 U’ B L’ F L’ U’ F2 D2 // Cross (9/9)
R’ U’ R U’ R’ U R // 1st Pair (7/16)
U’ L’ U L y’ L’ U L // 2nd Pair (7/23)
y U R U’ R’ L’ U L // 3rd Pair (7/30)
U’ R U R’ U2 R U R’ U // 4th Pair (9/39)
Rw U M U R’ U’ Rw U’ Rw’ // OLL (9/48)
U2 D R’ U’ R U D’ R2 U R’ U R U’ R U’ R2 U’ // PLL + AUF (G Perm) (17/65)
That was such a high move count. Way too high for me.

NEXT : R2 D2 R' B2 R2 D2 R2 D2 F2 D' B2 U' F2 R2 B' R' D' L D2 B' D'


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 17, 2019)

PugCuber said:


> R2 D2 R' B2 R2 D2 R2 D2 F2 D' B2 U' F2 R2 B' R' D' L D2 B' D'



y' R' F U' F2 r D M F2 // (8) FB
U' r' U' r' U r2 M U' r // (9/17) SB
U' R2' D' R U2 R' D R U2 r // (10/27) CMLL U
U M' U' M' U2' M' U' M2' U' // (9/36) LSE

NEXT : U R' U' D' F' D' R D' B' U R2 F2 L2 F2 R D2 L' F2 L' B D'
—


----------



## Chimp_Cuber608 (Dec 17, 2019)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : U R' U' D' F' D' R D' B' U R2 F2 L2 F2 R D2 L' F2 L' B D'



z2 // inspection
F R U' L F2 B2 R2 U F R' F' // cross
R U R' U' R U2 R' U2 R U R' U R' F R F' // F2L 1 + pair 2 (w/o insert)
U L U' L' // F2L 2
y' U R U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U2 R U' R' // F2L 3
y' U L' U2 L U2 L' U L // F2L 4
f R U R' U' f' // OLL 1
U' F R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' F' // OLL 2
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PLL 1 T-Perm
U2 M2 U M U2 M' U M2 // PLL 2 U-Perm
U2 // AUF 

NEXT: B2 U2 B2 U R2 F2 D' F2 D2 L2 U' R' U L2 B F R F2 R' F' D2


----------



## iLikeCheese (Dec 17, 2019)

Chimp_Cuber608 said:


> NEXT: B2 U2 B2 U R2 F2 D' F2 D2 L2 U' R' U L2 B F R F2 R' F' D2


L' F' L' D' R2 F // cross
y' R' U' R2 U R' // 1st pair
U' L' U L U' L U L' // 2nd pair
d R U2 R' d R' U' R // 3rd pair
L' U L U2 L' U L // 4th pair
R U2 R2 U2 R' U R' U' R U2 R U2 R U2 R' U' // ZBLL

Next: D' F2 L D2 B2 L F2 U2 R F2 R2 D2 B D' U' R' U' B F2 L


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 18, 2019)

GalaxyCubes5 said:


> D' F2 L D2 B2 L F2 U2 R F2 R2 D2 B D' U' R' U' B F2 L



z2 F' L2 F' // EO
L' U2 R' D2 // Square
L R D2 R' D // Setup
U' R2 U L2 U' R2 // 3C-cycle
B2 U' R2 U' R U // F2L-1
F' L F R2 F' L' F // 3C-cycle
U2 R' U' // Solved

NEXT : R L2 D' L' B' L' D2 L U' F L2 F2 U' R2 F2 D F B D F B
—


----------



## WoowyBaby (Dec 18, 2019)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : R L2 D' L' B' L' D2 L U' F L2 F2 U' R2 F2 D F B D F B


Really cool non ZZ/Roux solution! Very efficient, 34, and good blocks and corner cycles. Nice!

F' D' B2 R B' // EO (5/5)
U' L' D R' U' R2 // Setup DR (6/11)
D' R D R // Domino (4/15)
B2 U' R2 // Square + 4 Pairs (3/18)
U2 F2 U' L2 // Blocks (4/22)
D2 R2 D' U2 L2 U2 D // Finish (7/29)
Of course sub-30 

Next: B U B' D2 B U2 B L2 R2 U2 B2 L2 R2 U L' R2 D' U' L' R F


----------



## iLikeCheese (Dec 18, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: B U B' D2 B U2 B L2 R2 U2 B2 L2 R2 U L' R2 D' U' L' R F


F R' D L2 U R U R
U' R U R2'
U R U L U L'
d R U R' d' R' U' R
U2 L' U' L U L' U' L
U' r U2 R' U' R U' r'
U D' R U R' U' D R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2

Next: L2 U' F2 L2 U' R2 U R2 B2 U2 B U2 L' F D2 L2 D2 R' B


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 18, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> Really cool non ZZ/Roux solution! Very efficient, 34, and good blocks and corner cycles. Nice!


Thank you. And thank you for your domino solutions. Always interesting. Keep going.



GalaxyCubes5 said:


> L2 U' F2 L2 U' R2 U R2 B2 U2 B U2 L' F D2 L2 D2 R' B



z2 D' R2 D F' D r' D F2 // (8) 2 squares
R' U' r' F U' R U R' U2 R U2' R' // (12/20) F2B
U' R U2' R2' F R F' U2 R' F R F' // (12/32) CMLL + 4E-flip
M2' U M' D2' M E2' // (6/38) LSE

NEXT : F2 R2 U L' F U2 D' L U2 B' U R2 F2 U2 F2 B2 D' L2 D' B2 U2
—


----------



## WoowyBaby (Dec 18, 2019)

Pyjam said:


> Thank you. And thank you for your domino solutions. Always interesting. Keep going.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perhaps one day Two Squares to Both Blocks will be more popular than Left Block and Right Block, who knows?

(y)
B' U' L U F' // EO (5/5)
R F2 U R2 D' F2 // Setup DR (6/11)
U D2 L // Domino (3/14)
U R2 U' F2 U' B2 U' D2 // AB 2c2e+3e (8/22)
R2 D' R' D R' B2 L U' L' f2 M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 // Done (17/39)
I’m too lazy for sub-30 so I’ll let sub-40 do. 

Next: U' F R D2 R2 B2 D' R' L2 U2 R2 U F2 R2 U2 R2 D' F2 U F'


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 18, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> U' F R D2 R2 B2 D' R' L2 U2 R2 U F2 R2 U2 R2 D' F2 U F'



Simple Roux. No tricks. Sub-35.

U L' F R' D' L' D' // (7) FB
R2 U2 M R2 U R2 U' M2' R' U r // (12/18)
F R' F' r U R U' r' // (8/26) CMLL
U' M U2' M2' U' M' U M2' // (8/34) LSE

Just got this: F R U B L B2 L2 F2 D B U2 B U2 D2 L2 B' L2 F2 L2
(z2) U x D U2 F2 U' r' F // (7) LOL
…


Spoiler



r' U2 r' U r U2' L U' R' U L' U2' r // (13/20) ROTF
U M U M' U2 M U M U' M2' // (10/30)



NEXT : L F U B' R D' F U L2 B' D L2 U' B2 U2 B2 D' F2 B2 D L2
—


----------



## iLikeCheese (Dec 18, 2019)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : L F U B' R D' F U L2 B' D L2 U' B2 U2 B2 D' F2 B2 D L2


I'm going to start doing a solve and then reconstructing that, so the solution isn't optimal because it was an actual speed solve. gotta flex my speed lol
Time was 7.26
z2 x
D' l D R2' y' U R
U L' U' L
R U' R' U R U' R' L U2 L'
U' R U2' R' U' R U R'
y U2 R U2' R' U2 R U' R'
U F l' U' L U R U' r'
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'

Next: F L2 F2 L2 D L2 B2 D L2 F2 D U' B2 R D B2 R2 D L B U


----------



## Chimp_Cuber608 (Dec 19, 2019)

GalaxyCubes5 said:


> Next: F L2 F2 L2 D L2 B2 D L2 F2 D U' B2 R D B2 R2 D L B U



z2 // inspection
R' U R B' R' F' L F2 // cross
U L' U' L // F2L pair 1
y2 U' R U2 R' U R U R2 F R F' // F2L pair 2
y2 R' U2 R U2 R U2 R' U2 R U' R' // F2L pair 3
y U R U2 R' y L' U2 L U2 L' U L // F2L pair 4
y2 M' U' M U2 M' U' M // OLL
U2 x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R // PLL A-perm

NEXT: L' R2 D' U2 F2 L2 U F2 U' L2 U' B D2 L' B D2 U' L D2 R'


----------



## iLikeCheese (Dec 19, 2019)

Chimp_Cuber608 said:


> NEXT: L' R2 D' U2 F2 L2 U F2 U' L2 U' B D2 L' B D2 U' L D2 R'


time was 7.58
x2
D' R' U' R' F D' R' D'
L' U' L U' R U' R' U2 R U' R'
U L' U L U' L U L'
U U' L' U L U' L' U' L
d' R U' R' U2 R U' R'
U' U r' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R
U R U R' U' D R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 D' U

Next: D2 R2 B2 U L2 F2 D B2 D' F2 U F' L2 U' F2 L U2 B D R2


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 19, 2019)

GalaxyCubes5 said:


> D2 R2 B2 U L2 F2 D B2 D' F2 U F' L2 U' F2 L U2 B D R2



x2 R2 U' B2 F R' D U2 R D // (9) FB
M U' R U' r U R U2 r' U' r // (11/20) SB
U2 R2' D' R U2 R' D R U2 r // (10/30) CMLL
U2' M' U' M U2' M U M2' U2' // (9/39) LSE

CraZyZ : 

z2 B R B' L D F' R' U' L' D // (10) EO-line
M' B2 D2 M2 U2 x // (5/15) 2 slots
U' L' U' L U L' U2 L // (8/23) 3 slots
R' U2' R2 U R2' U R2 U2' R' // (9/32) COLL
M2' U M2' U' R' U' M2' U M2' R // (10/42) L5E

NEXT : L' F2 L F2 R U2 F2 D2 L' F2 R' D R F R' B' L2 D2 R D F'
—


----------



## Chimp_Cuber608 (Dec 19, 2019)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : L' F2 L F2 R U2 F2 D2 L' F2 R' D R F R' B' L2 D2 R D F'



x2 // inspection
D2 R2 U F2 U2 R B' // cross
U R U2 R' U2 R U R' // F2L 1
y' U' R U2 R2 F R F' // F2L 2
y' U R U' R' U2 R U2 R' U2 R U' R' // F2L 3
y' U R U2 R' y L' U2 L U2 L' U L // F2L 4
U' f R U R' U' f' // OLL 1
U' r U R' U' r' F R F' // OLL 2
U2 // AUF | PLL SKIP!

NEXT : R2 F2 D2 L' D2 L' R2 B2 R' F2 D2 F' R' B L2 R F' U' F' D'


----------



## UPerm (Dec 20, 2019)

x2 // inspection
D2 R2 U F2 U2 R B' // cross
U R U2 R' U2 R U R' // F2L 1
y' U' R U2 R2 F R F' // F2L 2
y' U R U' R' U2 R U2 R' U2 R U' R' // F2L 3
y' U R U2 R' y L' U2 L U2 L' U L // F2L 4
U' f R U R' U' f' // OLL 1
U' r U R' U' r' F R F' // OLL 2
U2 // AUF | PLL SKIP!

Next
U2 F' R2 U2 F2 U L2 U F2 L2 U F2 D' R2 B L D2 R D U2 R


----------



## Brest (Dec 20, 2019)

UPerm said:


> Next
> U2 F' R2 U2 F2 U L2 U F2 L2 U F2 D' R2 B L D2 R D U2 R


z2
R2' D R U' L F' D'
U2 F' R' L U' L' R F
R U' R' U' R U R'
L' U' L
R U R2' D' R U' R' D R2 U' R2' F R F'
R2 U S' U2 S U R2

Next: D B2 L2 D2 B2 U2 L' D' F R2 B R U' F2 R' B2 R2 U R2


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 20, 2019)

Brest said:


> D B2 L2 D2 B2 U2 L' D' F R2 B R U' F2 R' B2 R2 U R2



z2 M R U2 F M2 r B' // (7) FB
r' U R2 U r U2 R U' R2 U2 R // (11/18) SB
R2' D' R U2 R' D R U2 R // (9/27) CMLL
U2 M U M U M' U M U M' U2 M' // (12/39) LSE

NEXT : L' F2 L B L' B2 D' R2 F U2 R F2 L F2 R2 U2 L2 F2
—


----------



## porkynator (Dec 20, 2019)

Pyjam said:


> L' F2 L B L' B2 D' R2 F U2 R F2 L F2 R2 U2 L2 F2



B' D' L' R' F //EO
L' R' //4c2e DR case
U2 B2 D U' R2 U //Setup
L //DR trigger
B2 L2 U' B2 D' R2 U' //Corners and some edges
D' R L' B2 R L' //3 more edges + fix centers
F2 D2 L2 F2 D2 F2 L2 U //Finish

see on alg.cubing.net

Next scramble: U2 B2 R F2 L2 D2 L' F2 D2 U2 R' F U' F' L' B' U2 L' R' U F


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 20, 2019)

porkynator said:


> U2 B2 R F2 L2 D2 L' F2 D2 U2 R' F U' F' L' B' U2 L' R' U F



Red FB : 35 STM

x y2 M F R2 D U' r' U F' // (8) Red FB
U R2 U' R2 U2 r2 R U2 r' U' R // (11/19) SB
F R U R' U' F' // (6/25) CMLL
U' M U M' U' M2' U' M U2' M // (10/35) LSE

Orange FB : 35 STM

x R' D r' D2 r' B' F2 // (7) Orange FB
R2 U M2' R' U R // (6/13) fake SB
U' F' r U R' U' r' F r // (9/22) CMLL
M2' U M' U' R2 M' U' M U2' M U M2' U2' // (13/35) LSE

Blue FB : 35 STM

y' U' F M D U2 r' U' F // (8) Blue FB
R' U M' R' U r U2 M' F R' F' r // (12/20) SB + CP
U M' U M U' M' U' M' U M' U2 M U' M2 U' // (15/35) LSE

Green FB : 33 STM

x y' z' U' M2' S' z r D F' D // (7) Green FB
R2 U r' U2 R2 U r U' r U R' // (11/18) SB
U2 R U2' R2' F R F' R U2' R' // (10/28) CMLL
M' U2 M' U' M2' // (5/33) LSE

CraZyZy : 33 HTM

y L' B R U' F // (5) EOL
U R2 L' U' L U' L2 // (7/12) F2L 1
U' R2 U2 R' U' R' // (6/18) F2L 2
U R' U2 R U' // (5/23) F2L 3
x U R' U R U2 L U' L' U x' U2 // (10/33) F2L 4 + LL

NEXT : D2 F2 U L2 D2 L2 U2 B2 D B2 L U' L' B R' B' R' D R2
—


----------



## porkynator (Dec 20, 2019)

Pyjam said:


> D2 F2 U L2 D2 L2 U2 B2 D B2 L U' L' B R' B' R' D R2



B' D' B' //EO
R D R //4c2e
D L2 U' L2 D' //Setup
L U2 L //DR and wow corners 
D U' B2 U //All but M slice
D2 R' L B2 R' L //Finish

See on alg.cubing.net

Next scramble: F U B' R L D F R2 U B' D F2 B2 D L2 D' R2 U2 B2 L2 D'


----------



## iLikeCheese (Dec 20, 2019)

porkynator said:


> Next scramble: F U B' R L D F R2 U B' D F2 B2 D L2 D' R2 U2 B2 L2 D'


Time was 8.29, not my best performance
x2 y
F U' R2 D R' F R D // Cross I COULD have done F U' R2 D U2 r U' r' U R U' R' D, 13 move xcross but able to be done at high TPS
U' U' R' U R U' R U R' // First Pair
y' U U' D R U R' u' // Second Pair Could have done slightly better keyhole here, maybe something fancier but its alright.
U L' U L U R U R' // Third Pair
d R U' R' d R' U R // Fourth pair
U F R U' R' U' R U R' F' // OLL I should have done F R' F' R U R U' R' for OLLCP to get an easy U perm
U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L U' // PLL

Next: D R' U' R2 U2 R F B U2 L2 B2 L U2 L B2 L' U2 R2 D2 F'


----------



## PugCuber (Dec 20, 2019)

GalaxyCubes5 said:


> Next: D R' U' R2 U2 R F B U2 L2 B2 L U2 L B2 L' U2 R2 D2 F'


L F’ R’ B’ L2 D // Cross
y U R U’ R2 U R2 // 1st Pair + Cancelling into 2nd
U R’ U2 R U’ R’ // 2nd Pair
U L’ U’ L // 3rd Pair
y U2 R’ U’ // 4th Pair + Cancelling into OLL
FL F’ L’ F L F’ L’ F2 R // OLL
U2 D R’ U’ R U D’ R2 U R’ U R U’ R U’ R2 // PLL

Next: L2 B2 R2 B2 D' R F' U' B2 D2 L2 F2 L2 B L2 D2 R2 D2 B L2


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 20, 2019)

*Scramble:* L2 B2 R2 B2 D' R F' U' B2 D2 L2 F2 L2 B L2 D2 R2 D2 B L2

*Inspection:* y2 (white top, blue front)
*Cross:* D' R' F R U2 L2
*1st F2L Pair:* y' (white top, red front) U2 L' U' L U F' U' F
*2nd F2L Pair:* y (white top, blue front) R' U2 R U2 R' U R
*3rd F2L Pair:* U2 L U L' U L U' L'
*4th F2L Pair:* y2 (white top, green front) L U2 L' U' L U L'
*OLL:* F R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F2
*PLL: *U' R U R' F' R U2 R' U2 R' F R U R U2 R' U

*Next Scramble:* B2 F2 D L2 D2 U' B2 L2 D F2 L F' L' R' D' L D' L' B R2


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 21, 2019)

PugCuber said:


> Next: L2 B2 R2 B2 D' R F' U' B2 D2 L2 F2 L2 B L2 D2 R2 D2 B L2



(Ninja'd)

L' u' r' U L r // CROSS
L' U L d R' U' R // F2L1
R U2 R' U' R U R' // F2L2
D L' U' L U L' U2 L u' // F2L3
U F R U R' F' // VHLS
U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R U R' U2 R U R' U R U' // ZBLL



BenChristman1 said:


> *Next Scramble:* B2 F2 D L2 D2 U' B2 L2 D F2 L F' L' R' D' L D' L' B R2


----------



## cubermax (Dec 21, 2019)

scramble: B2 F2 D L2 D2 U' B2 L2 D F2 L F' L' R' D' L D' L' B R2
inspection: z2
cross: U F' U2 B2 R2 D' L D
First pair: U L'R U2 R' L U' L' U L
second pair: D' R U' R' D
third pair: L U L' U2 B' U B
last pair: U R U R'
oll: U l U L U L' U2 l'
Pll: U' R2 U' R U' R U R' U R2 U D' R U' R' D' U2
next scramble: D' B' U' B R' F R2 D B2 U2 R D2 L' B2 R2 D2 R2 U2 R' D' R


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 21, 2019)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> (Ninja'd)
> 
> L' u' r' U L r // CROSS
> L' U L d R' U' R // F2L1
> ...


There's some really cool stuff going on there that I don't even know names for...


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 21, 2019)

Xtreme Cuber said:


> R D2 U2 R2 B' L2 B2 F R2 B D2 R2 D' B U B F L R



y' x F2 D2 R D2 B // (5) FB
r U2 M2' r U' M2' U2 r' // (8/13) SB
U2 R D R' U' R D' R2 // (8/21) CMLL (3 moves cancelled)
M' U M' U M U M U' M2' U' // (10/31) LSE

NEXT : R2 F' U2 R2 F2 D2 F' R2 U2 F' R' B U R2 D' B D L' D B' R'
—


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 21, 2019)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : R2 F' U2 R2 F2 D2 F' R2 U2 F' R' B U R2 D' B D L' D B' R'



R' U R' F L' B L2 // CROSS
U' F2 L F2 U' L F' L' F L' // P1+P2
y L' U' L F' L F L' // P3
R U R' U R U R' // P4
U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R F R U R' U' F' // OLLCP
R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 // EPLL

NEXT: U2 R' U2 L2 D2 F2 L B2 R2 B2 L2 B' D' F U F2 L' D2 U' L' R2


----------



## WoowyBaby (Dec 21, 2019)

porkynator said:


> B' D' B' //EO
> R D R //4c2e
> D L2 U' L2 D' //Setup
> L U2 L //DR and wow corners
> ...


Amazing Solve ! Easy 24 ! Good job  


Filipe Teixeira said:


> NEXT: U2 R' U2 L2 D2 F2 L B2 R2 B2 L2 B' D' F U F2 L' D2 U' L' R2


U D B L' U // EO + 3 Pairs (5)
L2 D2 F L' F2 // Setup DR (10)
R' B // Domino + Blocks (12)
L2 U2 R' D2 R2 L F2 // Everything but 5e (19)
S U2 S' U2 R' E' R2 E R' // Finish w/ 3e cycles (28)

Next: B' U L F' L2 U2 D' F' L F2 U B2 R2 D F2 R2 U' D2 F2 D2 L2


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Dec 21, 2019)

z y
U’ B’ r’ F’ U’ M2 B // FB (7)
R’ U2 M2 U2 r’ U’ r R U’ R’ // SB (9/16)
U r U’ r2 D’ r U r’ D r2 U r’ //CMLL (12/28)
M’ U M’ U’ M U’ M’ U’ M2 U’ M U2 M’ //LSE (13/41)

Pretty good for a basic roux solve!

Next: B2 L2 U2 F2 L2 D2 R2 D2 B D2 L B' F D' U L B' R2 D2 B' U'


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 22, 2019)

ImmolatedMarmoset said:


> B2 L2 U2 F2 L2 D2 R2 D2 B D2 L B' F D' U L B' R2 D2 B' U'



z2 D' L F u // (4) Cross
R' U' L' U' L2 U2 L' // (7/11) F2L 1
R2 U2 R' // (3/14) F2L 2
L' U' L R' U R U' R' U R // (10/24) F2L 3
y' U' R U2 R' // (4/28) F2L 4
L U L' U L U2 L' U // (8/36) LL

Not bad. In good hands, this method has potential.

NEXT : L2 D' F2 R2 F2 D2 F2 D2 U B2 L' U2 B' R F U' F' L' R'
—


----------



## Neuro (Dec 22, 2019)

Roux, 38

x y f' R2 u' R' u2//FB
R' U r R U R2' r' U' R//SB
F' r U r' U2 r' F2 r//CMLL
U2 M U' M' U' M U' M U' M2 U' M' U2 M2 U2 M'//LSE

Leor, 43
x y f' R2 u' R' u2//FB
r U r' U R' U' r' U' r//EO Stripe
R2 U R2' U' R2 U' R' U R U R'//F2L
R U R' U R U2' R' U R2' D' r U2 r' D R U2 R U'//ZBLL\

NEXT: B2 U' B2 R2 U' F2 R2 U2 F2 R D' B U2 R2 B' D B2 U F'


----------



## WoowyBaby (Dec 22, 2019)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : L2 D' F2 R2 F2 D2 F2 D2 U B2 L' U2 B' R F U' F' L' R'
> —


D F B' L // Cross (4)
y R U R' U2 R' U' R2 U' R' // F2L 1 (13)
d R' U' R // F2L 2 (17)
U L F' L' F // F2L 3 (21)
d R' U F' U F R // F2L 4 (28)
R' U2 R D' R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 D R' U R // LL (43)

Next: D2 F' L2 B R2 D2 R2 F' R2 B' F U B2 R' B D2 B2 U' L2 D'

Edit- I'm 2 minutes too late, so I'll do Neuro's as well.


Neuro said:


> U2 M U' M' U' M U' M U' M2 U' M' U2 M2 U2 M'//LSE


M U B r' U' M' U L U' 
or
U2 M' U M' U M U' M U M' U2 M U'


----------



## WoowyBaby (Dec 22, 2019)

Neuro said:


> NEXT: B2 U' B2 R2 U' F2 R2 U2 F2 R D' B U2 R2 B' D B2 U F'


(y')
D R D L F
U' D R' D B2 D2 L U'
L2 F2 L' F2 U2 L2 F2 U2 L'
(22)

Next: B' D F B R2 D' L' D2 R U2 B2 D' L2 F2 U' L2 B2 U D2 R2 L'


----------



## icarneiro (Dec 22, 2019)

Scramble
B' D F B R2 D' L' D2 R U2 B2 D' L2 F2 U' L2 B2 U D2 R2 L' 

z2 // inspec
R2 B2 F D' L D // cross

y U R' U R U2 R' U R // 1st pair
U2 L' U L2 U L' // 2nd pair
U L' U L U2 L' U L // 3rd pair
R U' R' // 4th pair

U' f R U R' U' f' U' F R U R' U' F' // OLL
U F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' // PLL

-----

Normal CFOP solve... just 1 rotation, thIS is good for me.

------

Next: *B' L U2 F D B U' D2 B2 R' U2 L2 B2 L F2 R F2 R' U2 F L 

.*


----------



## cubermax (Dec 22, 2019)

scramble: B' L U2 F D B U' D2 B2 R' U2 L2 B2 L F2 R F2 R' U2 F L

inspection:x2
x-cross: L' D' U F' L2 D2 L'
second pair:U L' U2 L R' U R
multislot 2 pairs: D' y' R U R' D
oll:R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R
pll:U' x R' U R' D2 R U R' D2 R2 x' U

next scramble: B' L U2 F D B U' D2 B2 R' U2 L2 B2 L F2 R F2 R' U2 F L


----------



## WoowyBaby (Dec 22, 2019)

R B2 D L U2 L2 B R D' // 2x2x3 (9/9)
f R' f' U2 R2 U R U R' U' R U2 R2 // EO+CP+F2L-1 (13/22)
U' R U' R' U' R U' R' U // Finish (9/31)

Next: D' B' R2 B' L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 R2 F L2 R D B D F2 D' L' D


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 22, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> D' B' R2 B' L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 R2 F L2 R D B D F2 D' L' D



F' L2 F' U R B' // (6) FB
M2' U M' U R U R2 U' M2 x' U' R U L' // (13/19) SB
U2 M2' U L' U2 L U2 r U' r' F M2' // (12/31) DNF

F' L2 F' U R B' // (6) FB
M2' U M' U R U R2 U' M2 x' U' R U L' // (13/19) SB
U' M2' L' U2 L U2 r U' r' F // (10/29) CMLL
U M U' M' // (4/33) LSE

NEXT : D B' R' F' D' L F2 D2 F U F2 L' F2 L' D2 F2 R' B2 L2 F2 B'
—


----------



## WoowyBaby (Dec 22, 2019)

Pyjam said:


> F' L2 F' U R B' // (6) FB
> M2' U M' U R U R2 U' M2 x' U' R U L' // (13/19) SB
> U2 M2' U L' U2 L U2 r U' r' F M2' // (12/31) DNF


DNF Lmao xD


Pyjam said:


> NEXT : D B' R' F' D' L F2 D2 F U F2 L' F2 L' D2 F2 R' B2 L2 F2 B' —



F' L D' // Square + Pair (3/3)
B2 R2 F' // EO (3/6)
L F2 R' D R // Big Boi Block (5/11)
D2 R' * D // AB5c (3/14)
14 to 5C
*= R U2 R' D' ^ R U2 R' D (8-3=5/19)
^= D B' D' F2 D B D' F2 (8-2=6/25)

Solution: F' L D' B2 R2 F' L F2 R' D R D2 U2 R' B' D' F2 D B D' F2 R U2 R' D2 (25 moves!)

Next: D2 U2 R F2 U2 L2 U2 R2 B2 U2 F' U2 F L D' R2 B2


----------



## iLikeCheese (Dec 22, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> Solution: F' L D' B2 R2 F' L F2 R' D R D2 U2 R' B' D' F2 D B D' F2 R U2 R' D2 (25 moves!)
> 
> Next: D2 U2 R F2 U2 L2 U2 R2 B2 U2 F' U2 F L D' R2 B2


Nice 25!
x2
L2 D' L D2 U' L2 U2 R U' R2' U R d r U' r' // TRIPLE XCROSS!!!!
y' R' U' R U' R' U R // Fourth Pair
U' R U R' U R' F R F' R U2' R' // OLL
y' x' R U' R D2 R' U R D2 R2 // PLL

Next: B L' U R2 B2 L2 F2 D' B2 D2 R2 D' R2 B' L' D2 F D R U' B'


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 22, 2019)

GalaxyCubes5 said:


> B L' U R2 B2 L2 F2 D' B2 D2 R2 D' R2 B' L' D2 F D R U' B'



y' x2 U r2 B U R' U2 F // (7) FB
U' r' R' U r2 U' R' // (7/14) SB
U' R' F' U' F U' R U R' U R // (11/25) CMLL
U' M' U M' U2' M U2' // (7/32) LSE

NEXT : D2 R2 D2 L B2 F2 R' F2 D2 R' F D L' D U' L' D' R
—


----------



## cubermax (Dec 23, 2019)

Pyjam said:


> D2 R2 D2 L B2 F2 R' F2 D2 R' F D L' D U' L' D' R



cross: M L F’ L’ U D 2 F2
first pair: U’ u F U F’ u’
second pair: U2 R’ U R
third pair: y’ F’ U2 F U’ R U R’
last pair + wv: U2 L’ U’ L U2 L’ U’ L
pll: x R2 D2 R U R’ D2 R U’ R x’ U2

next: *F L' R' U' B D U F R2 U' R' B2 D U2 F L2 R' U2 B2 F'*


----------



## iLikeCheese (Dec 23, 2019)

cubermax said:


> next: *F L' R' U' B D U F R2 U' R' B2 D U2 F L2 R' U2 B2 F'*


time was 7.10
y'
F D2 R r U' r' D' // Cross, simple enough, and I tracked my first pair with it.
U R' U2 R U' R' U R // First Pair
U U y' L' U L U L' U L U' L' U L // Second Pair, I don't know how I didn't see the blue and orange pair, so this is bad and nearly ruined the solve.
U y L' U' L U' L' U L // Third Pair
U2 R U R' // Fourth Pair, This and my OLL saved the solve, quite lucky.
U' U' R U R' U' R' F R F' // OLL
U R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' // PLL
55 moves in 7.10 seconds = 7.74 (kinda slow especially for fast finger tricks and easy OLL and PLL)

Next: U' F' L2 F' U2 F' D2 B' U2 R2 B2 U2 D' L2 B' L' U F2 L U


----------



## ZZ'er (Dec 23, 2019)

Scramble: D' U B F' L2 R' D2 F' L R' F D2 L F2 R U2 F2 L2 R D2 B' F R' F'

Method: ZZ

Solution 
X-EOline+: D2 L' B2 U2 B' L B2 D 
Left block: L' U2 L U' L U' L
FR block: U' R U' R' U R U R'
OCLL: (U') R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R'
PLL: R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' (U2)

Next scramble: M2 U2 F2 B2 U M2 F R F R L B L B2 U R L U L R U2


----------



## RedstoneTim (Dec 23, 2019)

ZZ'er said:


> Next scramble: M2 U2 F2 B2 U M2 F R F R L B L B2 U R L U L R U2


ZZ, 39 STM

y2
D2 R U2 F' D2 // EOLine
U' M F2 M' U' L // Left block minus one corner
U R U R2 U2 R' // Right block minus one edge
D U2 R U R' u' // WV
R' U2 R' D' R U' R' D R U R U' R' U' R // PLL
U2 // AUF

Next: D R2 U B2 U' L2 D R2 U2 B2 R2 B R' D2 B R2 U' L2 D' B2 F2


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 23, 2019)

ZZ'er said:


> M2 U2 F2 B2 U M2 F R F R L B L B2 U R L U L R U2



ZZ2

z2 L F2 L F L2 D // (6) EOL
L U' L R' U R2 U L' D2 // (9/15) Left
R2 U2 R U R' U R2 U2 R U' R' U' R' // (13/28) Right
x D2 R U R' D2 R U' R x' U2 // (9/37) PLL A



RedstoneTim said:


> D R2 U B2 U' L2 D R2 U2 B2 R2 B R' D2 B R2 U' L2 D' B2 F2



y2 R D U2 R' D' r2 B // (7) FB
U r' R' U M2' r U2 M2' U2 r U r' // (12/19) SB
F' r U R' U' r' F R // (8/27) CMLL
U2' M' U M' U M U M U2' M2' U M2' // (12/39) LSE

NEXT : D' R2 D2 B2 D F2 U' B2 F2 U F' R' F L R2 U2 B' L U' R'
—


----------



## iLikeCheese (Dec 24, 2019)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : D' R2 D2 B2 D F2 U' B2 F2 U F' R' F L R2 U2 B' L U' R'


time was 7.56
z2 y x
U2 R' D' r' U' l U' l' D' // Cross, bad, should have done yellow, at least it was fingertrick friendly
U U R U' R' d' R' U' R // First Pair
R U' R' U' y' R' U R // Second Pair
U y' R' U2' R2 U R' // Third Pair
U2 y R U R' // Fourth Pair
U' R' U' R' F R F' U R // OLL I also had near-instant PLL recognition because the last two moves don't affect the left side of the cube and z perm is easy to see from all sides.
U M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 M' U // PLL 

Next: R U2 F2 D F2 L2 B2 L2 D' B2 L2 D F' L R D R' D2 B' U' F


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 24, 2019)

Xtreme Cuber said:


> F2 B R L U' B L U' B L2 D' F2 U' B2 L2 U2 L2 U' R2 B2 D'



D2 R2 F' U' B U' R2 D2 // (8) FB
U' R U' R U R U2 R U2 r' U' // (11/19) SB
r' D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' // (9/28) CMLL
M2' U' M U2' M' U' M2' // (7/35) U-Perm

NEXT : F2 D' B2 F2 D L2 U2 R2 F' R2 D' B2 L2 R' D' B' L' B2 F
—


----------



## cubermax (Dec 24, 2019)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : F2 D' B2 F2 D L2 U2 R2 F' R2 D' B2 L2 R' D' B' L' B2 F



inspection: y2 
cross: D F R' F' U D' R B'
first pair: U' B' U' B
second pair: U' L' U L U2 F' L F L'
third pair: d' R U' R' r U' r' U2 r U r'
last pair: U2 L' U L U L' U L U' L' U L
AUF: U2

next: D' B2 U F2 D2 B2 R2 D' B2 U' L' D2 U2 F R B' F2 L' F R'


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 24, 2019)

cubermax said:


> D' B2 U F2 D2 B2 R2 D' B2 U' L' D2 U2 F R B' F2 L' F R'



x R F2 D' U2 M' r D // (7) FB
U2 r U' R' U' R' U' R U2 r' // (10/17) SB
U' R U R2' F R F' U r U r' // (11/28) CMLL
U' M' U M U M // (6/34) LSE

NEXT : D' L2 D' R' B' D R F' L B' D2 R' D2 R2 U2 R F D F U
—


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 25, 2019)

Xtreme Cuber said:


> B2 U' B2 D2 B2 U2 L2 F D2 F U2 R2 F' D2 L F2 D' R B F U



(y2) r' F' D R' U' F' R U' R2 // (9) F2 squares
F' M U' F L' U2 L // (7/16) F2 blocks
U' r2' D' r U r' D r2 U' r' U' r // (12/28) CMLL
M' U M U M' U' M' U2' // (8/36) LSE

NEXT : F2 L2 U2 F2 D2 F2 R2 F' R2 B' D B2 U' R' B2 F U' F
—


----------



## iLikeCheese (Dec 26, 2019)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : F2 L2 U2 F2 D2 F2 R2 F' R2 B' D B2 U' R' B2 F U' F


time was 6.72
F2 R2 D F // Cross
U' L' U' L // First Pair
U' y L' U L U L' U L U' L' U L // Second Pair, really long but looking at the other pairs and the fact that this is right in front of me this was an OK choice.
y U R' F R F' R U' R' // Third Pair
y' U U' F' U' F U' R U R' // Fourth Pair, should have done L' U' L d' L U L', but I fumbled a bit and ended up doing F moves
U U U L' U' L U' L' U L U L F' L' F // OLL, bad oll case 
R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U // PLL bad pll case
71 moves in 6.72 seconds = 10.56 TPS (this is really high it didn't even seem that fast lol)

Next Scramble: B2 R2 D F2 D' L2 F2 U' R2 U F R U2 L' R2 D' L' U B' R'


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 26, 2019)

GalaxyCubes5 said:


> Next Scramble: B2 R2 D F2 D' L2 F2 U' R2 U F R U2 L' R2 D' L' U B' R'


*Inspection:* z2 (yellow top, green front)
*Cross:* F2 U y' (yellow top, red front) R' F R U L' U L' B2
*1st Pair:* U' R U' R' U y (yellow top, green front) L' U L
*2nd Pair:* y2 (yellow top, orange front) U R U R' U' y' (yellow top, green front) R U R'
*3rd Pair:* y (yellow top, orange front) R' U2 R y' (yellow top, green front) R' U' R
*4th Pair:* y' (yellow top, red front) L' U L U' y (yellow top, green front) L U L' U L U L'
*OLL:* R' U' R U' R' U2 R F R U R' U' F'
*PLL: *U2 R2 F R U R U' R' F' R U2 R' U2 R U2
*Next scramble:* R2 D R' U F' B' L2 D2 L U R2 D' R2 D' L2 U2 R2 L2 F2 R2


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 26, 2019)

BenChristman1 said:


> R2 D R' U F' B' L2 D2 L U R2 D' R2 D' L2 U2 R2 L2 F2 R2



z2 D' F M U M' D // (6) EOL
U R' U R U' R' U' R2 U' L' U' L // (12/18) 2 squares
R' U' R U2 L U L' U' R' U R U2' R' // (13/31) F2L
U R U2' R' U' R U' R' // (8/39) LL

NEXT : R2 B2 U F2 D2 B2 U B2 R2 B2 L D U B' L' U R F' R2 D U
—


----------



## cubermax (Dec 26, 2019)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : R2 B2 U F2 D2 B2 U B2 R2 B2 L D U B' L' U R F' R2 D U


z2
cross: F U L2 R’ B’ R
first pair: L U L F’ U F
second pair: L U2 L U2 R’ U’ R
third pair: d U2 R U2 R’ U2 R U R’
last pair: U2 L’ U L U2 F U F’
oll: U R U B’ U’ R U R B R’
pll: R2 U R’ U R’ U’ R U’ R2 U’ D R’ U R D’

next: L2 B2 U L2 B2 R2 U L B' R D2 U L B2 U' B2 D' F2 R U


----------



## WoowyBaby (Dec 27, 2019)

cubermax said:


> next: L2 B2 U L2 B2 R2 U L B' R D2 U L B2 U' B2 D' F2 R U


L2 U' ^ F // EO (3/3)
* U' // Square (1/4)
L' // partial DR (1/5)
F2 L2 // 2x2x2 + 2 Pairs (2/7)
U' B2 U2 R2 // Big Blocks (4/11)
B2 L' D L U' // All But 5e (5/16)
*= F' B L2 F B' U2 (6-3=3/19)
^= U2 F2 D2 L' F2 U2 B2 R' (8-1=7/26)

Solution: L2 U F2 D2 L' F2 U2 B2 R' B L2 F B' U L' F2 L2 U' B2 U2 R2 B2 L' D L U' (26)

Next: U2 R' L D' B2 R' D' F2 R2 D2 L2 F R2 F2 L2 D2 B2 R2 B2 L' F2


----------



## RedstoneTim (Dec 27, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: U2 R' L D' B2 R' D' F2 R2 D2 L2 F R2 F2 L2 D2 B2 R2 B2 L' F2


Skis, 40 STM

x2 y
M2 U M R D' R' // Skis
F' R U R U' R' // CLL
U' B M2 B' // BL edge
U2 F' M2 F // FL and FR edges
r' U M' U' r // BR edge
U' M U M' U M U' M U2 M2 U' M U2 M' U // LSE

Next: D' F2 R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 U2 F2 L2 D' B L' F U F' U2 L' B' D B2


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 27, 2019)

RedstoneTim said:


> D' F2 R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 U2 F2 L2 D' B L' F U F' U2 L' B' D B2



(y') D F D F U F' D // (7) FB + DR
R' U R2 r' U M2' R' U2' r U2 R U' R' // (13/20) SB + EO
U r U2' R2' F R F' R U2' r' // (10/30) COLL
U' M U2' M' U M2' U' // (7/37) LSE

NEXT : D B2 L2 D' L2 U' R2 F2 D2 U' L2 B L' B' D2 U2 L' B D R B L
—


----------



## LucJar56 (Dec 27, 2019)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : D B2 L2 D' L2 U' R2 F2 D2 U' L2 B L' B' D2 U2 L' B D R B L


Petrus, 54 STM
(y') U R' D' L U' L'// 2x2x2
F R' F U' F R' F' R'// 2x2x3
U' L' U L y'// EO
R U' R U R2// 1x2x2
U' R' U R U' R' U' R// F2L
U' F R U' R' U R U2 R' U' R U R' U' F'// COLL
M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 U// EPLL

Next scramble: B' D F U R L' D B D' F' R2 B R2 F U2 R2 D2 F' L2 B2


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 27, 2019)

Pyjam said:


> D B2 L2 D' L2 U' R2 F2 D2 U' L2 B L' B' D2 U2 L' B D R B L



Sandwich :

U R2 D' R2 U' R u R' // (8) Corners
B' E F' E2 M2 F B // (7/15) Yellow 
(z2 y) F E' F' U F E2 F' u F E2 F' U // (12/27) White
(x y) U M' U2' M U' M2' U' M U' M2' // (10/37) LSE



LucJar56 said:


> Next scramble: B' D F U R L' D B D' F' R2 B R2 F U2 R2 D2 F' L2 B2



This is for @*WoowyBaby*


----------



## WoowyBaby (Dec 28, 2019)

Pyjam said:


> Sandwich :
> 
> U R2 D' R2 U' R u R' // (8) Corners
> B' E F' E2 M2 F B // (7/15) Yellow
> ...


Oooh! Just for me!? How thoughtful 

D // Five Pairs (1/1)
L ^ F U2 L // Very Strange Blocks (4/5)
U * D // 3c+7e+4x Remaining (2/7)
D' R' D B R B R' // Corners, AB 7e4x (5/12)
*= E2 (1-0=1/13) 5e4x Left
^= F' L U' M2 U # L' F (7-1=6/19) 3e Left
#= U2 S U2 S' (4-1=3/22) Done

Solution: D L F' L U' M2 U' S U2 S' L' F2 U2 L U E2 R' D B R B R' (22)

Wow. I spent absolutely forever on that!!

I’d say this was a very abstract and unusual solve for me, I’m happy with this solution and I think it’s weirdness is neat!

Next: L2 R2 F2 D2 L2 D' B2 L2 U2 R2 L B L2 D U' R F2 D' U'


----------



## RedstoneTim (Dec 28, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: L2 R2 F2 D2 L2 D' B2 L2 U2 R2 L B L2 D U' R F2 D' U'


Skis, 34 STM

z y'
F U' L2 U' L2 // Skis + FR edge
y R' U' R U y' L // CLL
F' M F // BL edge + BR edge
M2 E L' U M2 U' L u' // FL edge + centers
U M U M' U2 M U M U M U2 M U' // LSE

Next: D2 R2 B2 U' F2 L2 U2 R2 U R2 D' F R2 U R' L B L U2 F2 R2


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 28, 2019)

RedstoneTim said:


> Next: D2 R2 B2 U' F2 L2 U2 R2 U R2 D' F R2 U R' L B L U2 F2 R2


*Inspection:* z2 (yellow top, green front)
*Cross:* D R' B' D' R L'
*1st Pair:* D' L' U L D
*2nd Pair:* L U' L' F U F'
*3rd Pair:* U' R' U' R U2 y (yellow top, orange front) R' U' R
*4th Pair:* U R U R' U' R U R'
*OLL:* r' R2 U R' U r U2 r' U M'
*PLL: *U2 R U R' F' R U2 R' U2 R' F R U R U2 R'
*Next scramble:* R D' F2 D2 L2 B2 D' F2 U' B2 U2 B' L2 D' L' U R U F' D2


----------



## WoowyBaby (Dec 28, 2019)

RedstoneTim said:


> Skis, 34 STM
> 
> z y'
> F U' L2 U' L2 // Skis + FR edge
> ...



Hehe, I find it so cool that some people use or just know my methods, thank you and that's awesome! 



BenChristman1 said:


> *Next scramble:* R D' F2 D2 L2 B2 D' F2 U' B2 U2 B' L2 D' L' U R U F' D2



(x' y)
F2 L' D L' E S2 R' // Skis (7/7)
F R' F' R U2 R U2 R' // CLL (8/15)
U2 S' M S z L' // Edge Pairs (5/20)
U2 M2 U' M2 U' // Solve LR Edges (5/25)
y x M' U' M' U M' U2 M U2 M2 // LSE (9/34)
Bad fingertricks. Eek.

Next: B R2 L U' R2 U' B' U' R L2 U2 D2 R D2 F2 U2 R' U2 R L2


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 28, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> B R2 L U' R2 U' B' U' R L2 U2 D2 R D2 F2 U2 R' U2 R L2



L U2 F2 R2 B U' R B' // (8) FB
r2 U' R U' R U R U2 M2' U' R // (11/19) SB
U' M2' U F' U' L' U L F // (9/28) CMLL + EO
U' M' U2 M U' M U2 M U M2 // (10/38) LSE

L U2 F2 R2 B U' R B' // (8) FB
U2 R U' r' U' R2 U' M // (8/16) EO-Stripe
U' R U' R U // (5/21) Right square
R U' R' D' r U2 r' D R // (9/30) AB3C
U' L' U R U' L U // (7/37)

NEXT : B2 U2 F2 U2 F' L2 D2 F' L2 D2 B2 R U' F L D2 R D' F U2 D
—


----------



## WoowyBaby (Dec 28, 2019)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : B2 U2 F2 U2 F' L2 D2 F' L2 D2 B2 R U' F L D2 R D' F U2 D


F D' R U' F // EO (5/5)
R2 D2 R2 U2 B2 D R // DR (7/12)
U2 B2 U' B2 L2 U2 L2 U F2 // AB5e (9/21)
M U2 M' L2 D M' D2 M D L2 U' // L5E (11/32)

Next: F' D' B' U L' B' U' D F2 L B2 R' L2 D2 R B2 R' U2


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 28, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> F' D' B' U L' B' U' D F2 L B2 R' L2 D2 R B2 R' U2



u2 L' S2 E2 L D2 // (5) Left
r' U r U2 R2 r' U2 R U r' U' M2' U r2 // (15/20) EO-Stripe
U2 R2 U2' R2' U' R U2 R' L U' R U L' U // (14/34) Right + LL

NEXT : D' L2 U' F2 L2 B2 D B2 D' U2 B2 F D' L2 B R D U2 B L R
—


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 28, 2019)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: D' L2 U' F2 L2 B2 D B2 D' U2 B2 F D' L2 B R D U2 B L R


*Inspection:* z2 (yellow top, green front)
*Cross:* U' B D' L2 U F2 R' U B2
*1st Pair:* U' y' (yellow top, red front) L' U' L
*2nd Pair:* y (yellow top, green front) R U R' U R U' R'
*3rd Pair:* U L' U L U R' U R
*4th Pair:* y' (yellow top, red front) U' R U' R'
*OLL:* R U R' U' R' F R F'
*PLL:* R2 F (R U R U') R' F' (R U2 R' U2) R U'
*Next scramble:* F' L' U2 B D2 R2 F' D2 U2 L2 F D2 R' F' L2 F D L U


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 29, 2019)

BenChristman1 said:


> F' L' U2 B D2 R2 F' D2 U2 L2 F D2 R' F' L2 F D L U



y x E F' E2 d' S' // (5) Red block
r2 U R U R M U2 M' r U R' // (11/16) SB
U' R U' r' F R' F r U r' F r // (12/28) COLL
M' U2 M' U M U2 M' U' M2' // (9/37) LSE

x' U r' U2 F r' D' U2 r D // (9) Orange block
U' R' U' R2 U r' U' r // (8/17) F2L-1
F' U F R U R' // (6/23) EO
U R' F' L' F R F' L U2 F U2 // (11/34) Done

y' r' U' r2 U2 D r' D' // (7) Blue block -1 edge
r u' R2 u // (4/11) Blue block + DR
U2 M' r U R' U' r' U' R U B' R B // (13/24) SB + EO
R D R' U R D' R' U' r' // (9/33) COLL
D2 M' D2 U // (4/37) LSE

(y x2) D B' F' U' r' U' R2 D' // (8) Green block
U2 R' U M' U2 r' U' r // (8/16) SB
U M2' r' U r2 D r' U2 r D' r2' U' R // (13/29) CMLL + EO
U2 M U2' M2' U M' U2' M' U // (9/38) LSE

NEXT : U2 L2 R2 F D2 R2 U2 R2 B2 D2 F' R B2 F L' U' R D2 B F' R'
—


----------



## RedstoneTim (Dec 30, 2019)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : U2 L2 R2 F D2 R2 U2 R2 B2 D2 F' R B2 F L' U' R D2 B F' R'





WoowyBaby said:


> Hehe, I find it so cool that some people use or just know my methods, thank you and that's awesome!


I really like new methods and ideas, that's why I know yours. It's just a really nice and also low movecount method that doesn't require too much blockbuilding skills and has an easy first step, so on some solves it's even possible to look ahead to CLL. If I weren't already using ZZ, this would have a chance to be my main method.
Here's another solve for you (38 STM):

z
U B R' u // Skis
R2 U' R' F L' U' L // CLL
y F' M' F2 M2 F' // FL and FR edges
M2 U M U2 M2 B M2 B' // BL and BR edges
M U M' U2 M U' M u' M U2 M' U2 M2 E' // LSE

Next: R2 F2 D2 B2 U L2 D R2 U' F2 D' F R B U2 R' D2 B L B' D


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 30, 2019)

RedstoneTim said:


> R2 F2 D2 B2 U L2 D R2 U' F2 D' F R B U2 R' D2 B L B' D



z' R U S // (3) EO+line
R2 U' L' U2 R U' L' U2 L2 U' R // (11/14) F2L -1
y2 U' R' U2 R U R' U2 R U' // (9/23) F2L
R2' U2 R U R' U R U // (8/31) LL

I'm sure, after EO, WoowyBaby might easily perform his famous Domino Reduction.

NEXT : B' D2 R' F' D' B2 D2 L D2 B L2 D F2 L2 D B2 L B' D' B
—


----------



## Brest (Dec 30, 2019)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : B' D2 R' F' D' B2 D2 L D2 B L2 D F2 L2 D B2 L B' D' B


y'
D' R D R' U R' F2
R U' R'
U R' U' R L U' L'
y' L U' L' U L U L'
(R U2 R' U')3 U' R U R'

Next: R' D2 R2 D2 U2 R' F U F' R' B R D B' R B' U' R' B L' R'


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 31, 2019)

Brest said:


> R' D2 R2 D2 U2 R' F U F' R' B R D B' R B' U' R' B L' R'



(y x') U F2 D2 M' U' // (5) Cross alert!
M B' M F R F' R // (7/12) XXCross!
y' U2 M' U M U2 F2 M F r // (9/21) Edges are oriented + 1 more slot!
U' L' U R' U' L // (6/27) Corners are good on the top!
r U' M2 U' M2 U' M' U2 M2 U R' U' // (12/39) It's solved!

NEXT : D' B2 U' L2 F2 R2 U' B2 F2 D' L2 F' D2 F L F' L2 D2 R U2
—


----------



## WoowyBaby (Dec 31, 2019)

Pyjam said:


> z' R U S // (3) EO+line
> R2 U' L' U2 R U' L' U2 L2 U' R // (11/14) F2L -1
> y2 U' R' U2 R U R' U2 R U' // (9/23) F2L
> R2' U2 R U R' U R U // (8/31) LL
> ...


Hehe of course. But actually, going through your solution I noticed that z' R U S actually made two Lines and actually did EO on two axis as well! So you did a Double EO + Double Line in 3 moves. Nice. Starting with your EO of z' R U, I can continue with U2 B2 D2 F' L2 B' D to perform Domino Reduction on B/G, and once you cancel U U2 it is actually only 8 moves long, which is very, very short!!
So, with your scramble, this is how it would look with a better rotation:
(x)
F R' D2 L2 U' B2 D' L // Domino (8)
-
Anyway, I’ll move on to the next scramble already now lol



Pyjam said:


> NEXT : D' B2 U' L2 F2 R2 U' B2 F2 D' L2 F' D2 F L F' L2 D2 R U2
> —


(y)
F' D R' B' L D' F2 // EO Line (7/7)
U2 R2 L U' L R2 U2 L2 // Left Block (8/15)
R U R' U' R U R' U2 R' U R U' R' U R // Right Block + OLL (15/30)
D' R U R' U' D R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 U' // PLL (16/46)

Next: B2 L F2 L' D2 F2 R D2 L D2 U2 R' F L2 U' F2 L' D2 B U2 R2


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 1, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> B2 L F2 L' D2 F2 R D2 L D2 U2 R' F L2 U' F2 L' D2 B U2 R2



ZZ :

z2 L' B' U' R F' D2 R D' // (8) EOL
L' U L U' R2 // (5/13) 2 slots
U L R U' L' U' L U2 L' // (9/22) F2L 3
U2 L U' R' U L' // (6/28) 4th pair
U2 R U R' U2 L R U' R' U L' // (11/39) Last slot + last layer

Roux :

(x2) D2 M2' F U2 r' D' r F2 // FB
U R' U' M' U' r' U M' R' U r // SB
M' U M // EO + UR-UL stocked in D
L' U' L U' L' U' R U' L U R' // COLL
U M2' U' M2' U2' // LSE

NEXT : U' L' F B R2 B2 D B2 U' R F' D2 B U2 L2 F' R2 F U2 D L
—


----------



## Brest (Jan 1, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : U' L' F B R2 B2 D B2 U' R F' D2 B U2 L2 F' R2 F U2 D L


x2
D' L F' R' F' D L D
R U R'
d R U' R' U' R U R'
u' L U2 L' U' L U L' D
R U' R' U R U R2' D' r U r' D R
U' R U R' U' R U R2' D' R U R' D R2 U' R'

Next: D L2 B2 L2 D R2 U2 F2 U' B2 U L B' L B2 F U2 B F2


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 2, 2020)

Brest said:


> D L2 B2 L2 D R2 U2 F2 U' B2 U L B' L B2 F U2 B F2



Leor : 

(y2) M2' F R F R' r2 B' // (7) Left block
R U2 M U' r' // (5/12) EO
U R2 U2 R U' r M' U' M2' // (9/21) F2L-1
E' R' U2 R U' R' U R U' R' U' R D' U' // (14/35) CLS
M2' U' M' U2' M U' M2' // (7/42) PLL U

NEXT : B2 R2 D2 R2 U2 B' R2 B2 R2 F L' B R2 D2 B2 R' D2 U' B' D'
—


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 2, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: B2 R2 D2 R2 U2 B' R2 B2 R2 F L' B R2 D2 B2 R' D2 U' B' D'


*Inspection:* z2 (yellow top, green front)
*Cross:* D' U F2 U2 L B R (cancel into 1st pair)
*1st Pair:* U2 R U y' (yellow top, red front) R U R'
*2nd Pair:* y' (yellow top, blue front) D U' L' U L D'
*3rd Pair:* U R U R' y' (yellow top, orange front) R U R'
*4th Pair:* y (yellow top, blue front) U R U' R' U2 y (yellow top, red front) L' U' L
*OLL:* U' R U2 R2 F' R U2 R'
*PLL:* x' (orange top, yellow front) R' D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R2 x (yellow top, red front) U
*Next scramble:* U2 B R2 U2 F' D2 F U2 B L2 F U R B R2 U2 L' B' L2 B'


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 2, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> U2 B R2 U2 F' D2 F U2 B L2 F U R B R2 U2 L' B' L2 B'



y2 R F2 R U' F' D2 U R2
U' L U2 R' L // (13) F2L 1+2
U2 L U L' U' L // (6/19) F2L 3
d' L' U' L U // (5/24) 4th pair
F U F' // (3/27) EO + CO
L' U' R U' L U2 R' U R U2 R' // (11/38) J-Perm

NEXT : B2 L2 U' B2 F2 R2 B2 D R2 U2 L2 F' D' F R' B' D L D' R D2
—


----------



## Chimp_Cuber608 (Jan 2, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : B2 L2 U' B2 F2 R2 B2 D R2 U2 L2 F' D' F R' B' D L D' R D2



x2 // inspection
U' D F' R2 L U L' B2 D2 // cross
y U' R U' R' // F2L pair 1
y' U' R U2 R' y' F R' F' R // F2L pair 2
y' R U2 R' U R U R2 F R F' // F2L pair 3
y2 U R U R' U' y L' U2 L U2 L' U L // F2L pair 4
U' f R U R' U' f' // OLL 1
r U R' U' r' F R F' U' F' r U R' U' r' F R // OLL 2
U2 L' U' L F L' U' L U L F' L2 U L // PLL Ja-perm 

Next: D2 R2 F R2 F' R2 B' R2 U2 F L2 R F2 L F D' L B R2 U


----------



## RedstoneTim (Jan 2, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : B2 L2 U' B2 F2 R2 B2 D R2 U2 L2 F' D' F R' B' D L D' R D2



ZZ-CT with EOCross (43 STM)
y'
D' L' F' L R' B2 // EOCross
U' R' U' R // 1st pair
U2 L' U2 L // 2nd pair
R U' R' // 3rd pair
D2 U R U' R' U R U // TSLE
R2 D' R U' R' D U' R2 U' R U R U' R U2 R D' U2 // TTLL

ZZ-C (or ZZ-SV?) with EOCross (48 STM)
y'
D' L' F' L R' B2 // EOCross
U' R' U' R // 1st pair
U2 L' U2 L // 2nd pair
R U' R' // 3rd pair
D2 U2 R U R' U' R U R2 U2 R U R' U R // SVLS
u' R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R2 D U' R' U R u' // PLL

Next: D2 U2 B' D2 B2 U2 B2 R2 B R2 B U R' U2 F D R' D U2 R2


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 2, 2020)

Chimp_Cuber608 said:


> D2 R2 F R2 F' R2 B' R2 U2 F L2 R F2 L F D' L B R2 U



Leor :

x' D' M D U' R U' R y' // (7) Left
U R' r' U r' R' U r2 // (8/15) EO-Middle
R' U2 R U' R U2 R U2' R' // (9/24) Right (COLL-skip)
y M2' U M' U2' M U M2' // (7/31) PLL U



RedstoneTim said:


> D2 U2 B' D2 B2 U2 B2 R2 B R2 B U R' U2 F D R' D U2 R2



y2 x' R' E U M' d S' // (6) FB
R' U' r U R' U' R' U' R' U' r U // (12/18) SB
r2' F' U' F U' R U R' U R // (10/28) CMLL
U M' U M' U2' M' U' M2' U2' // (9/37) LSE

NEXT : F2 R' D2 R2 D2 U2 R F2 D2 R2 U2 B' U' L' B R B D U L B2
—


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Jan 2, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> Leor :
> 
> x' D' M D U' R U' R y' // (7) Left
> U R' r' U r' R' U r2 // (8/15) EO-Middle
> ...


another scramble please?


----------



## WoowyBaby (Jan 2, 2020)

Generated my own scramble, R2 F2 R2 F' U' R' D B L' U2 R' B2 L' U2 R' D2 L2 B2 U2

B R - orient corners and most edges
U' B2 L2 U2 L2 - solve a ton of blocks
L2 F R F' L2 F R' F' - all corners, leaving seven edges
F2 D2 B2 D2 F2 U2 - a couple edges
R U' R' E' R U R' - edge comm
D' B2 R2 F2 D' F2 R2 B2 - last three edges
33 moves

Next: L B' F2 R' F2 D2 L2 F2 R' F2 U2 L2 U2 L' B' R' D' U L' B2 D'


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 2, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> Generated my own scramble



If you want but what's wrong with my scramble?


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 2, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> L B' F2 R' F2 D2 L2 F2 R' F2 U2 L2 U2 L' B' R' D' U L' B2 D'



x2 (D r2 U2 F) (U2 r U r U r' U2 B) (U' r') (M U2 R' U r) // (19) F2B
f R U R' U' f' // (6/25) CMLL
U M' U M' U' M' U' M2' U M U // (11/36) LSE

NEXT : F2 R' D2 R2 D2 U2 R F2 D2 R2 U2 B' U' L' B R B D U L B2
—


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 2, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: F2 R' D2 R2 D2 U2 R F2 D2 R2 U2 B' U' L' B R B D U L B2


*Inspection:* z2 (yellow top, green front)
*Cross:* D' R2 U' R' F R D L D
*1st Pair:* R' U2 L' U L
*2nd Pair:* R U R' L U' L'
*3rd Pair:* y (yellow top, orange front) D R U R' D'
*4th Pair:* y (yellow top, blue front) U' L' U' L U2 L' U' L
*OLL:* r U R' U' M2 U R U' R' U' M'
*PLL:* U2 R U R' F' R U2 R' U2 R' F R U R U2 R' U
*Next scramble:* B F2 L' R2 F2 L U2 R2 B2 U2 R U2 D B L2 D L' F' R2 U2


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 3, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> B F2 L' R2 F2 L U2 R2 B2 U2 R U2 D B L2 D L' F' R2 U2



z' S M' U' u2 L' D2 // (6) FB
r' U2 R' U' r U R' U2 r R U' x' // (11/17) SB
M2' U' R' U L' U' r // (7/24) Niklas with EO
U M U2' M' U M2' U2' M2' // (8/32) LSE

NEXT : L' R2 B2 U2 L' D2 U2 F2 U2 L' U2 B L' U' L F' D' L F' U' B'
—


----------



## WoowyBaby (Jan 3, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> z' S M' U' u2 L' D2 // (6) FB
> r' U2 R' U' r U R' U2 r R U' x' // (11/17) SB
> M2' U' R' U L' U' r // (7/24) Niklas with EO
> U M U2' M' U M2' U2' M2' // (8/32) LSE
> ...



Oh! I'm sorry, I didn't see you scramble so that's why I made my own- My bad!

D' B L' * F D' L' U' D2 R F2 U2 F2 U' ^ R2 # F2 D2 // Edges
*= L B' L' F' L B L' F, ^= U' L' U R U' L U R', #= R' U' R D' R' U R D // Corners
29 moves!
Final Solution: D' L' F' L B L' F2 D' L' U' D2 R F2 U2 F2 U2 L' U R U' L R D' R' U R D F2 D2

Next: U F' D2 L' U2 L F2 U2 L U2 R F2 L2 B2 U B' F2 U L2 F' D2


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 3, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> U F' D2 L' U2 L F2 U2 L U2 R F2 L2 B2 U B' F2 U L2 F' D2



y x2 U R2 D' R U2 M' B' // (7) FB
M U2 R2 U R' r' U2 R' U // (9/16) SB + EO
M' F2 D R2 U' R2' D' F2 R // (9/25) CMLL
M U2' M' U' M' U2' M U2' // (8/33) LSE

NEXT : D R2 D R' B' L2 D2 L U' F D L2 F2 U2 D' R2 F2 U' R2 B2 L2
—


----------



## Skittleskp (Jan 3, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : D R2 D R' B' L2 D2 L U' F D L2 F2 U2 D' R2 F2 U' R2 B2 L2



Inspection: x2
Cross: U' F R' F2 L - good cross
1st Pair: U' L' U' L R' U' R -nice
2nd Pair: U2 L' U' L R U' R'-good
3rd Pair: U' L U' L' U L' U' L-eh
4th Pair: y' U2' L' U L U L' U L2 F' L' F-first rotation and sledge to influence partial EO
OLL: U [r U R' U' M U R U' R']-decent OLL
PLL: U2 [R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 ] U- good PLL good AUF

Next scramble: L2 F D U2 B F L2 F' D2 B L2 F U2 L R D' R2 B' R2 F'


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 3, 2020)

Skittleskp said:


> L2 F D U2 B F L2 F' D2 B L2 F U2 L R D' R2 B' R2 F'



d2 R2 F U x' U2 R' U2 B2 // (8) FB
U' M R U' r U' r2' U' r U R U' R' // (13/21) SB
F R' F' R U R U' R' // (8/29) CMLL
M U' M' U2' M' U2' M U' // (8/37) LSE

NEXT : D2 B2 R2 U2 B2 U' B2 L2 D2 L2 D' L D B' D' B2 D' B2 R' U'
—


----------



## RedstoneTim (Jan 3, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : D2 B2 R2 U2 B2 U' B2 L2 D2 L2 D' L D B' D' B2 D' B2 R' U'


Portico, kinda (41 STM)

D2 B // EODB
U' R U R' F2 R' U' R' L U2 L' U' R' // Right block + DF edge
L2 U' L' U' L U2 L' U2 L' U L U2 L' U L // Left block
U' l' U2 R' D2 R U2 R' D2 R2 B // ZBLL

Next: D' R2 B2 D2 L2 D' R2 F2 D2 B2 L' B F D' U' L' U' R2 B U2


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 3, 2020)

RedstoneTim said:


> D' R2 B2 D2 L2 D' R2 F2 D2 B2 L' B F D' U' L' U' R2 B U2



x y2 M D R' F' R2 y' // (5) Left
M' U' r2 U2 R U' r U' R2 U' r2 // (11/16) EO+Middle
U R U R2 U' R2 U2 R U R // (10/26) Right
U2 F R' U2 R F' R' F U2 F' R // (11/37) Anti-Niklas

NEXT : D2 B' U2 B R F2 B' U' R F L2 F U2 F' L2 F L2 F2 L2 B
—


----------



## WoowyBaby (Jan 3, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : D2 B' U2 B R F2 B' U' R F L2 F U2 F' L2 F L2 F2 L2 B



R U // EO (2/2)
D2 F' R * // EO (3/5)
F2 U2 F ^ L2 F' B' // All Edges (6/11)

*= R' F L' F' R F L % F' (8-5=3/14)
^= F R F' L2 F R' # F' L2 (8-4=4/18)
#= R F L' F' R' F L F' (8-4=4/22)
%= L' D2 L U2 L' D2 L U2 (8-2=6/28)

Final Solution: R U D2 L' F' R F D2 L U2 L' D2 L U2 F U2 F2 R F' L2 F2 L' F' R' F L F B' (28 moves)
---

Next: D' F2 D' L2 D' R2 D2 L2 U2 F2 L2 B' L D' R' B' L B L2 F' D'


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 3, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> D' F2 D' L2 D' R2 D2 L2 U2 F2 L2 B' L D' R' B' L B L2 F' D'



(y' x) D r' U2 M D' // (5) FB
M' U' R' U' R U2 r' U2 r U2 R U' R' // (13/18) SB
M2' U F R' F' R U2 R U2' r' // (10/28) CMLL
U2' M' U' M' U2' M U' M2' U // (9/37) LSE

(y' x) D r' U2 M D' // (5) FB
M' U2 r U' R' U r U M2' // (9/14) EO+Middle
R U2 R U2 R U R // (7/21) F2L with twisted corner
y U R U' R' U R U2' R' U R U' R' // (11/33) CLS
d l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 // (10/43) PLL A

NEXT : B2 L2 D F2 L2 D2 B2 D2 F2 U2 L' R U' R2 U2 B U L' U R
—


----------



## Skittleskp (Jan 3, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : B2 L2 D F2 L2 D2 B2 D2 F2 U2 L' R U' R2 U2 B U L' U R


Inspection: z2
Cross: D2 L F' U2 F' D L
1st Pair: U' R U2' R' U2 L' U L
2nd Pair: L U2 L' d L' U' L
3rd Pair: d' U' R2 F R2 F'
4th Pair: U R' U R U R' U R U' R' U R
OLL: U' [OLL]--im too lazy to write out the alg
PLL: U2 [GP Perm] U'--im too lazy to write out the alg

Next scramble: D2 F' R2 B' L U L' R2 B2 D B2 U' L2 U2 B2 U' B L


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 4, 2020)

Skittleskp said:


> D2 F' R2 B' L U L' R2 B2 D B2 U' L2 U2 B2 U' B L



B' L2 D U2 B' r' F // (7) FB
L D R D' l' U2 r' U' M'
U R' U2 r' F R F' // (16/23) SB + CMLL
U' M U M U2' M' U' M U M' U2' // (11/34) LSE

Leor :

B' L2 D U2 B' r' F // (7) Left block
M U' R2 U' r' U r' U M2' // (9/16) EO+Middle
U2 R' S R2' S' R' // (6/22) Pretty Right block
U L U' R' U L' U' r // (8/30) Niklas
U2 M2' U2 M' U M2 U M2 U // (9/39) Z-Perm

NEXT : U R2 U2 B2 U2 B2 U F2 U' F2 U' F' U B2 R B' D' F L2 D' R
—


----------



## cubermax (Jan 4, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : U R2 U2 B2 U2 B2 U F2 U' F2 U' F' U B2 R B' D' F L2 D' R



inspection: x'
cross : L B M2 U2 M2 D'
pair1: F' U F L' U' L 
pair2: R U2 R' U2 R U R' 
pair3: U L U2 L' U' B U' B'
zbls: y2 U' R' F R F' U2 F' U' F
zbll: R' F R' F' R F' U2 F R' F R F' R U

next: B2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U R2 D L2 R' U L B F R F2 U L2 D2


----------



## mista (Jan 4, 2020)

cubermax said:


> next: B2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U R2 D L2 R' U L B F R F2 U L2 D2



B D' L2 D2 // 2 pairs (4/4)
M' x' D F' z2 // Left (3/7)
U r U R' U' r' U' r' U' r // Right (10/17)
U2 M x' // F2L (2/19) 
U L' U L U R U L' U R' U R // ZBLL (12/31)
U' // AUF (1/32)

*Next: *F2 D2 L2 D L2 D' R2 F2 D' L2 B2 L' U' F D2 R D R' D2 B



mista said:


> *Next: *F2 D2 L2 D L2 D' R2 F2 D' L2 B2 L' U' F D2 R D R' D2 B



R2 B' L' B2 U F // Almost layer (6/6)
E R U' R' u' R U R' u' // Keyhole (9/15)
R U R' U F' U' F U2 // CP (8/23)
F R' F' R // EO + Last Slot (4/27)
y R U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' U' // ZBLL (12/39)

*Next:* R B2 F2 D2 U B2 D R2 D' F2 R2 F2 R B2 L U' B' U2 F' D' F


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 4, 2020)

mista said:


> R B2 F2 D2 U B2 D R2 D' F2 R2 F2 R B2 L U' B' U2 F' D' F



D F' U2 B' D2 R' D' // (7) EO+line
U R' U' L2 U L U2 L R // (9/16) 1 stone, 3 birds
U2 R U' R' U' R U // (7/23) almost F2L
L' D L U L' D' M' B // (8/31) 3-corner cycle

NEXT : F2 L2 U2 B' U2 L2 U2 B R2 B' R F' L D' F R2 D' L' F U'
—


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 4, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> D F' U2 B' D2 R' D' // (7) EO+line
> U R' U' L2 U L U2 L R // (9/16) 1 stone, 3 birds
> U2 R U' R' U' R U // (7/23) almost F2L
> L' D L U L' D' M' B // (8/31) 3-corner cycle
> ...


*Inspection: *(white top, green front)
*Cross:* F' R' F'
*1st Pair:* L U L' y' (white top, orange front) R U R'
*2nd Pair:* U2 L U' L' y' (white top, blue front) R U R'
*3rd Pair:* y' (white top, red front) L' U2 L U L'
*4th Pair:* U2 R U R' U' y (white top, blue front) L' U' L
*OLL:* U2 M' R' U' R U' R' U2 R U' R r'
*PLL:* U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U
*Next scramble:* F D F' U2 B' R2 D2 F U2 L2 B R2 U' R2 B L' B' U' R B


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 4, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> F D F' U2 B' R2 D2 F U2 L2 B R2 U' R2 B L' B' U' R B



x' U' F' L D' U2 r2 B // (7) FB
R' U r U r U' R U r' U' R U R' // (13/20) SB
U2 F R' F' R U2 R U2' r' // (9/29) CMLL
U M' U M' U2 M' U' // (7/36) LSE

NEXT : U B2 R2 F2 D' F2 U L2 D' U F2 R' B' L F2 L U' B R' F D'
—


----------



## cubermax (Jan 5, 2020)

scramble: U B2 R2 F2 D' F2 U L2 D' U F2 R' B' L F2 L U' B R' F D'

cross: L D F B U2 L2
f2l 1: F’ U2 F U2 F’ U’ F
f2l 2: U F U F’ U’ y’ L U’ L’
f2l 3: R U R’ U’ L’ U L
zbls: U2 R U’ R’ d R’ U R U’ R’ U R
zbll: y2 R2 U’ R U’ R U R’ U R U R’ U’ R’ U R2

Next: *B2 D2 U L2 F' L' D B2 F2 U' R' B2 R' U2 R' B' D2 U R' D L B'*


----------



## mista (Jan 5, 2020)

cubermax said:


> Next: *B2 D2 U L2 F' L' D B2 F2 U' R' B2 R' U2 R' B' D2 U R' D L B'*



It was speedsolve...

x2 y2
R B' R2' // Cross (3/3)
U R' U2 R U R' U' R2 // 1st pair (8/11)
U R' U L' U' L2 U L2 // 2nd pair (8/19)
U L y' R' U' R U2 R' U R U R U' R' // F2L (13/32)
U R U R2 U' R' F R U R U' F' // OLL (12/44)
R' U R U' R' F' U' F R U R' F R' F' R U' R // PLL (17/61)

*Time: *8.72 (csTimer)
*TPS: *6.995

*Next: *B2 F2 R2 D2 U' R2 F2 U B2 U2 L2 F2 R' U B' R' D2 R2 F2 D2 F


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 5, 2020)

cubermax said:


> B2 D2 U L2 F' L' D B2 F2 U' R' B2 R' U2 R' B' D2 U R' D L B'



CFOP :

r D' r2 x' // (3) Cross
y L' R' U' R // (4/7) slot 1
L d U R' U2 R2 // (6/13) slot 2
U R' L' U2 R U' R' // (7/20) slot 3
L U2 L' U2 L // (5/25) slot 4
U' r U2 R' F R' F' R U' R U' r' // (12/37) OLL
M2' U M' U2' M U M2' // (7/44) PLL

ZZ :

z2 B L' E' R E R D L' D' // (9) EO+line
L U' L2 U L' // (5/14) slot 1
U R' U' R2 // (4/18) slot 2
L' U' R U R' // (5/23) slot 3
U' L2 D L' U' L D' L' // (8/31) slot 4
// LL-skip

ZZ Wins



mista said:


> *Next: *B2 F2 R2 D2 U' R2 F2 U B2 U2 L2 F2 R' U B' R' D2 R2 F2 D2 F



—


----------



## mista (Jan 6, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> *Next: *B2 F2 R2 D2 U' R2 F2 U B2 U2 L2 F2 R' U B' R' D2 R2 F2 D2 F



L' U2 L // PS 222 (3/3)
D2 R D R2 F' // 223 (5/8)
B' D' B R2 // F2L-1 (4/12)
D' B' L' D' L D B2 // to 4C2E (7/19)

*Skeleton: *L' U2 L D2 R D R2 F' # ^ B' D' B R2 D' B' L' D' * L D B2

^=U' B' D' B U B' D B
#=R2 D2 F D F' D R2 U' B U
*=D2 R' L B2 R L'

*Final solution: *L' U2 L D2 R D R2 F' R2 D2 F D F' D R2 U' D' B U R2 D' B' L' D M' D2 R F D2 (29 moves)

*Next: *D' U' R2 B2 F2 D' B2 D' F2 U2 R' D L U' F D' U' B D2 F


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 6, 2020)

mista said:


> *Next: *B2 F2 R2 D2 U' R2 F2 U B2 U2 L2 F2 R' U B' R' D2 R2 F2 D2 F



F D2 R' B' // (4) EO
D2 L' D U2 L R' U2 R B2 L // (10/14) Left block
U2 R U2 R U2 R2 // (6/20) Right block
y' R U' L' U R' U' L
y' R U' L' U R' U' L // (14/34) ZBLL Pi (double Niklas)


----------



## LucJar56 (Jan 6, 2020)

mista said:


> *Next: *D' U' R2 B2 F2 D' B2 D' F2 U2 R' D L U' F D' U' B D2 F


Petrus, 42 STM
x'
U' R U L B' U2 // 2x2x2
x U2 F2 R' F R // 2x2x3
S' L S // EO
U' L2 U' L' U L U L' U L U' L' // 2x2x1
U2 L U2 L2 U' L2 U' L' // 1x1x2
R' U2 R U R' U R U' // ZBLL

Next: F D2 B D2 F2 U2 F' R2 B' R D' B' R F' D2 U' R' F2 U' F'


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 6, 2020)

LucJar56 said:


> F D2 B D2 F2 U2 F' R2 B' R D' B' R F' D2 U' R' F2 U' F'



L2 U F R' B // (5) EO
U L' U2 F2 L2 U R U L // (9/14) Left block
U R U R U R' U' R2 U
D' R U2 R' D
U' L' U R' U' L U' // (21/35) Right block

NEXT : B2 D2 R2 F2 D2 R2 D' B2 D' U' B' R D2 F R2 B D F D2 F
—


----------



## Brest (Jan 7, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : B2 D2 R2 F2 D2 R2 D' B2 D' U' B' R D2 F R2 B D F D2 F


x2
F D' R' U F' u'
U R' F R U2 F'
L U' L'
R' U R U2 R' U2 R
U L' U L U' L' U' L
R' U2 R U R' U R U'

Next: B2 U2 B' F2 R2 B' U' B' R F2 U' R' D2 B2 R' U F R2 U'


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 7, 2020)

Brest said:


> B2 U2 B' F2 R2 B' U' B' R F2 U' R' D2 B2 R' U F R2 U'



(y2 x) D' M' L2 U' L' F2 U' R2 B // (9) FB
U R' U R' r' U' r2 U2' M2' r' U' r // (12/21) SB
U' R U' L' U R' U' l // (8/29) CMLL
U2' M' U' M U2' M2' // (6/35) LSE

NEXT : R2 U2 L2 R2 B2 L2 R2 D2 U' F2 U' L F2 D L' F' U2 F U L
—


----------



## mista (Jan 7, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : R2 U2 L2 R2 B2 L2 R2 D2 U' F2 U' L F2 D L' F' U2 F U L



D' L D2 // Cross (3/3)
L' U L U2 L U L' // 1st pair (7/10)
B U B' F' U F B // pairs (7/17)
L' U2 L B' U' R' U R U // to 3C (9/26)


*Skeleton: *D' L D2 L' U L U2 L U L' B U * F' B' U F B L' U2 L B' U' R' U R U

*=L' F' R' F L F' R F

*Final solution: *D' L D2 L' U L U2 L U L' B U L' F' R' F L F' R B' U F B L' U2 L B' U' R' U R U (32 moves)

*Next: *B' L' D R2 U' B2 U2 B2 U' B2 L2 U' B2 F' L R2 D2 F R2 B'


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 7, 2020)

mista said:


> B' L' D R2 U' B2 U2 B2 U' B2 L2 U' B2 F' L R2 D2 F R2 B'



D' l D' R' x' U2 F2 // (6) FB
U' r U R U' r U2 M2' r U' R' U2 R' F R F' // (16/22) SB + CMLL
U' M U M U' M2' U' M' U M2' // (10/32) LSE

Leor : 

D' l D' R' x' U2 F2 // (6) Left
U2 M U r U M2' R' U' r2 // (9/15) EO-Middle
U' R U2 R L' U R' U' L // (9/24) Right -1e + CP
U' R' F' R U R U R' U2 R' F R U R U' R' // (16/40) LSE speedsolve alg

NEXT : R' U2 L F2 D2 R2 D2 L B2 D2 R2 U B D' F2 R' B D F D'
—


----------



## mista (Jan 7, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : R' U2 L F2 D2 R2 D2 L B2 D2 R2 U B D' F2 R' B D F D'



*Skeleton: ^ *B U' * F' R2 F2 B U' # F' U & ! B' U' F U // 13 to 3E7E1F

#=U2 D2 B' U2 D2 F (6-4)
^=F2 D F' B R' F' B' (7-2)
*=U' D L U D' B' (6-3)
&=U F2 B2 D' F2 B2 (6-2)
!=R2 F2 U F2 R2 B2 D B2 (8-6)


*Final Solution: *F2 U' D2 L U D' F' R' F' U' F' R2 B U F2 R2 F2 U F2 R2 U D2 B' U' D2 B' U' F U (29 moves)

*Next: *D' B2 L2 B2 D2 L2 D' F2 U L R' B' L F U L' B R2 F'


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 7, 2020)

mista said:


> *Next: *D' B2 L2 B2 D2 L2 D' F2 U L R' B' L F U L' B R2 F'


*Inspection: *x2 y' (yellow top, orange front)
*Cross:* U2 R' F L D' U2 R' F R D
*1st Pair:* U' R' U' R L' U L
*2nd Pair:* U R U R' U2 R' U' R
*3rd Pair:* y' (yellow top, green front) L' U L U R' U R
*4th Pair:* L' U L
*OLL:* R U R' U R U2 R'
*PLL:* U M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 U'
*Next scramble:* B2 L U2 R2 F U2 F U2 F D2 R2 B' F U R' B2 R B' D' B' F


----------



## Hazel (Jan 8, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> *Next scramble:* B2 L U2 R2 F U2 F U2 F D2 R2 B' F U R' B2 R B' D' B' F



z2 x U2 R' U R Rw L U' L' U' R2 U R' U F' // FB
Rw2 U R2 U' M' Rw U Rw' U' R' U' Rw U Rw' U' Rw // SB
U M U M' U2 M U' M' // EODB
U R U2 R' U' R U' R' U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' U // ZBLL

ZBRoux 55 STM (I know I'm bad at blockbuilding)

Next: R' F B2 R U R' D B2 R D2 R F2 U2 R' F2 B2 R2 U2 F U'


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 8, 2020)

Aerma said:


> (I know I'm bad at blockbuilding)
> 
> Next: R' F B2 R U R' D B2 R D2 R F2 U2 R' F2 B2 R2 U2 F U'



It becomes easier with practice. ;-)

L F' B L B' D // (6) EO+line
L' U R U L' U' L' U2 L' // (9/15) Left
R U2 R U2 R' U' R // (7/22) Right -1C + OLL
U' R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U // (9/31) Done

NEXT : U' B2 R2 D' R2 U2 L2 D R2 F2 L2 B' F2 D' L2 R' D U2 R' D2 F'
—


----------



## Metallic Silver (Jan 10, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : U' B2 R2 D' R2 U2 L2 D R2 F2 L2 B' F2 D' L2 R' D U2 R' D2 F'



Inspection: x2
R2 U2 R' U B R F2 // 2x2 Block
y2 L' U2 L U' F2 // 2x2x3 Block
y R' F' R F' R U2 R' U R' F2 R U (R U R' U')(R U R' U')(R U R' U') // 3x3x2 Block
R U R' U R' F R F' R U2 R' // OLL
U' R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U' // PLL

Next: R U' L U2 R' U F U' R' F R F2 L2 U2 R B' D' R2 U R B2


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 10, 2020)

Metallic Silver said:


> Next: R U' L U2 R' U F U' R' F R F2 L2 U2 R B' D' R2 U R B2



Really?


----------



## porkynator (Jan 10, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> Really?



Oh well, why not?

Metallic Silver's scramble: R U' L U2 R' U F U' R' F R F2 L2 U2 R B' D' R2 U R B2

B R D B2 U R' //2x2x3 (6/6)
U L' B //More blocks (3/9)
L' F //Another square (2/11)
U' F' U L' B' U2 //Finish (6/17)

Next scramble: F2 L2 D2 L2 R2 B U2 F D2 L2 B' R F L' D' B R' F L D R2


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 10, 2020)

Way shorter than the scramble!


----------



## Etotheipi (Jan 10, 2020)

porkynator said:


> Oh well, why not?
> 
> Metallic Silver's scramble: R U' L U2 R' U F U' R' F R F2 L2 U2 R B' D' R2 U R B2
> 
> ...


Your a wizard Harry porkynator!


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 10, 2020)

porkynator said:


> F2 L2 D2 L2 R2 B U2 F D2 L2 B' R F L' D' B R' F L D R2



y2 u U2 F' M' U' // (5) FB
x R2 U r R2 U R2 r' U' R U2 x' U F' U' x // (13/18) SB + EO
y R U R' U L' U R U' L U2' R' y' // (11/29) COLL
M U2' M' U2 // (4/33) L3E

y2 u U2 F' M' U' L' // (6) 1x2x3
U2 M' U R' U R' M' U r' // (9/15) 2x2x3 + EO
R' U' R' U' R U R' U' // (8/23) AB4C
D' R U R2' D' L' D R D' L D2 R U2 // (13/36) L4C

NEXT : R2 B L2 D2 U2 B D2 U2 B2 R2 D2 R' F2 U B' D L' B2 L' F' U2
—


----------



## ottozing (Jan 11, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : R2 B L2 D2 U2 B D2 U2 B2 R2 D2 R' F2 U B' D L' B2 L' F' U2



x' y2
r' U r R U L2 
R' F U' R F'
L U' L' F' U' F
D2 U R U' R' d' R' F R U' R' F' R u'
U2 M2' U' M U2' M' U' M2'

Next - B2 L2 U' L2 F2 R2 F2 U R2 D R2 D2 R D' B' D B2 D' U' F D'


----------



## WoowyBaby (Jan 11, 2020)

Metallic Silver said:


> Next: R U' L U2 R' U F U' R' F R F2 L2 U2 R B' D' R2 U R B2



So many blocks. Wow.
This is my solution to this lucky scramble:

U2 L' B // EO + Square (3/3)
F2 L B2 L2 F2 L' // All But 4c4e (6/9)
L2 R D' R D R' D R' L2 // Conjugate (9-1=8/17)

Final Solution: U2 L' B F2 L B2 L2 F2 L R D' R D R' D R' L2 (17 moves) Same as porkynator


----------



## WoowyBaby (Jan 11, 2020)

ottozing said:


> x' y2
> r' U r R U L2
> R' F U' R F'
> L U' L' F' U' F
> ...



B L2 D2 L' // EO
D B R2 L2 D2 R2 F' U // DR
B U2 B' R2 B' // HTR
R2 U2 B2 L2 U2 R2 U2 F2 // Done
(25)

Next: F' R' B' D B2 L' U' B' R' L2 U F2 U' F2 R2 B2 U B2 R2


----------



## iLikeCheese (Jan 11, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: F' R' B' D B2 L' U' B' R' L2 U F2 U' F2 R2 B2 U B2 R2


time was 7.43
y2 x'
D r' D' R U' R' F R // Cross
U R' U R U' R' U R // First Pair
U U R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R' // Second Pair
U2 L' U' L2 U L' // Third Pair
U' L' U' L U2' L' U L // Fourth Pair
U U' R' U' R' F R F' U R // OLL
l U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' F' // PLL
70 moves in 7.43 seconds = 9.42 TPS

Next: D2 R F2 R U2 F2 U2 L R F2 R2 B D' L2 R' F D B L2 D2 R'


----------



## WoowyBaby (Jan 11, 2020)

GalaxyCubes5 said:


> Next: D2 R F2 R U2 F2 U2 L R F2 R2 B D' L2 R' F D B L2 D2 R'


D' L U2 F' R // EO
D2 B R2 F2 D L2 D F' // DR
D F2 D B2 U2 F2 U' R2 U R2 F2 // 2e2e
F2 R2 F2 L R D2 R' L' D' // Done
-29-

Next: U' R2 U2 F2 L2 R B' L2 R' D' U2 F2 U2 B2 D B2 D2 L B2 D' U' R F2 R' F'


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 11, 2020)

GalaxyCubes5 said:


> D2 R F2 R U2 F2 U2 L R F2 R2 B D' L2 R' F D B L2 D2 R'



I was lost in a labyrinth of pairs.

y x2 U2 M U F2 U S z' // (6) FB
U2 F2 r' U R' U2 r U r F' // (10/16) SB
R F2 r U r U' r' F // (8/24) CMLL
M' U' M U' M2' U' M' U2 // (8/32) LSE


----------



## RedstoneTim (Jan 11, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: U' R2 U2 F2 L2 R B' L2 R' D' U2 F2 U2 B2 D B2 D2 L B2 D' U' R F2 R' F'


Lots of pseudoslotting here

ZZ-CT with XEOCross, 29 STM
y
U D' F D L2 R' U R2 // XEOCross
D L' U' L D' // 2nd pair
U' L' U' L // 3rd pair
U' R' U R // TSLE
R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U' // TTLL

ZZ with XEOCross, 39 STM
y
U D' F D L2 R' U R2 // XEOCross
D L' U' L D' // 2nd pair
U' L' U' L // 3rd pair
R' U' R U R' U' R // 4th pair
R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R' U R' U' R U R' U R // ZBLL

ZZ-CT (kinda) with EOCross, 42 STM
x2 y
D U' F' R' B2 D R2 // EOCross
D L' U2 L // 1st pair
U' L U2 L' U2 L U2 L' // 2nd pair
D U2 R2 D' R U' R' D R U2 R // WV
D2 U2 R2 U2 R2 F2 U' R2 U' R2 U F2 // TTLL

ZZ with EOCross, 47 STM
U2 R D' R' F L2 R D R' B2 // EOCross
D' L' U' L // 1st pair
D' R U R' // 2nd pair
D' R U' R' // 3rd pair
D2 U' R U' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
u F' r U R' U' r' F R2 U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 // ZBLL

Next: F2 L2 R2 F2 D' L2 D2 U' B2 L2 D' R' F U F' L U' F2 U' L F'


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 11, 2020)

RedstoneTim said:


> F2 L2 R2 F2 D' L2 D2 U' B2 L2 D' R' F U F' L U' F2 U' L F'



L' U' L' F L' R' D // (7) EO+line
U L2 U' R' U' L' R' U' L' // (9/16) 1st slot
R U L' R2 U2 L U' R // (8/24) slots 2, 3, 4
U' R U R' U R2 D R' U2 R D' R2' U2' // (13/37) COLL

NEXT : F2 D2 B R2 U2 R2 B2 U2 B F2 L' U2 B U' L2 R F' D' L R2
—


----------



## mista (Jan 11, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : F2 D2 B R2 U2 R2 B2 U2 B F2 L' U2 B U' L2 R F' D' L R2



R' L' F // EO (3/3)
L' D' L F2 D' // Cross (5/8)
U2 R L' U L R2 U R2 L U' L' // Left (11/19)
U' R' U R' U' R U R U' // Right (9/28)
L' U R' U R U' R' U2 L U' R U2 R' // ZBLL (13/41)

*Next: *B R U L F' B D R' B2 L2 B2 U' R2 U2 B2 L2 D' F2 L'


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 11, 2020)

mista said:


> B R U L F' B D R' B2 L2 B2 U' R2 U2 B2 L2 D' F2 L'



y' L B U R F' U2 L D' U L' // (10) EO + Cross + 3 F2L pairs
U2 L U2 R' U' R2 U2 L U L' R' // (11/21) F2L
R' U' R U' R2 F' R U R U' R' F U2 R U' // (15/36) How lucky! it's my COLL alg 

NEXT : F' R2 F2 U2 R2 U2 F2 R2 F U2 F U F2 L' U L F' U' F'
—


----------



## cubermax (Jan 12, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : F' R2 F2 U2 R2 U2 F2 R2 F U2 F U F2 L' U L F' U' F'




cross+ f2l: U' M' U R U' M R U' R'
zbll: R U2 R' U' R U R' L' U R U' L U2 R' U2

NEXT: L U B' U' R D2 B2 R' U2 F2 B R2 B U2 B' D2 B2 R2 D2 U


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 12, 2020)

Sorry. I forgot I was using a subset.

NEXT : L' F B' D2 F' D R' B U' R2 F2 R' U2 F2 D2 L' F2 L B2 R'


----------



## cubermax (Jan 12, 2020)

oh ok, wait were u doing zz-ct?


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 12, 2020)

No. It was for the Last slot + last layer example solve.


----------



## cubermax (Jan 12, 2020)

oh ok


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 12, 2020)

cubermax said:


> L U B' U' R D2 B2 R' U2 F2 B R2 B U2 B' D2 B2 R2 D2 U



x2 L B' F2 U F' // (5) EOL
L' U2 L' U' R' U R U2 R2 U2 R // (11/16) Right
L2 U' L U L' U' L2 U2 L' // (9/25) Left
R2' D' R U R' D R U R U' R' U' R U // (14/39) ZBLL

NEXT : L' F B' D2 F' D R' B U' R2 F2 R' U2 F2 D2 L' F2 L B2 R'
—


----------



## iLikeCheese (Jan 12, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : L' F B' D2 F' D R' B U' R2 F2 R' U2 F2 D2 L' F2 L B2 R'


time was 7.48
z2
D' U R D F D2 // Cross +1
U R U R' // First Pair good cross to first pair transition
U2' R' U2' R U R' U2' R // Second Pair should have gone for the blue red pair.
y2 U R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' // Third Pair y2 isn't good, but you can't see anything so I guess it is justified, and I should have solved the other pair.
U' y R U R' U R U R' // Fourth Pair
R2' D' R U2 R' D R U2 R // (C)OLL I just did my normal alg from the position, I didn't know it would get me an EPLL. 
M' U M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 U // EPLL z perms suck.
57 moves in 7.48 seconds = 7.62 TPS

Next: U R' B U R2 D' R2 B2 D2 U R2 B2 R' B2 L' B' L2 U' R'


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 12, 2020)

*Inspection: *(white top, green front)
*Cross:* L' F2 D' U2 R2 L2 y2 (white top, blue front) U R' F R
*1st Pair:* y (white top, orange front) U L' U' L U' y' (white top, blue front) L' U' L
*2nd Pair:* U' R' U2 R y' (white top, red front) L' U' L
*3rd Pair:* U' R' U R
*4th Pair:* U L U2 L' U' L U L'
*OLL:* U2 r' U r2 U' r2 U' r2 U r'
*PLL:* R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R2 U' D R' U R D' U
*Next scramble:* B' U' B' R2 F R2 D2 L2 R2 B' D2 F' D2 R' U' B L' D R' F'


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 12, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> B' U' B' R2 F R2 D2 L2 R2 B' D2 F' D2 R' U' B L' D R' F'



(x) R F' D R2 U2 M2' D // (7) FB
r' U' M' U r' U2 R2' U' R // (9/16) SB
R U2' R' U2 r' F R F' // (8/24) CMLL
M' U2' M' U' M2' U M U M2' // (9/33) LSE

NEXT : F2 R2 F2 U2 R' D2 L R D2 R F L' U B2 R U' R' F' L F2
—


----------



## WoowyBaby (Jan 13, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : F2 R2 F2 U2 R' D2 L R D2 R F L' U B2 R U' R' F' L F2


(x2)
L U2 D L' // 2x2x2
F R F // 2x2x3
F' U2 F // EO
R U' R2 U R U R' // Squares
U2 R' U // All But 3c
U' B' U F' U' B U F // Finish

24 move solution.

Next: L2 D2 F' D2 R2 B2 D2 F D2 F U2 F' L F D2 U R' B2 F L2 U


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 13, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> L2 D2 F' D2 R2 B2 D2 F D2 F U2 F' L F D2 U R' B2 F L2 U



D2 R M D2 B' // (5) Left block
r U r U' r // (5/10) 2x2x3 block
F' U F // (3/13) EO
U R U M' U2 r' U2 R U' R' // (10/23) F2L + OLL
U R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2 y R U' R' // (13/36) PLL

Also:

D2 R M D2 B' // (5) Left block
r U r U' r // (5/10) 2x2x3 block
M' U r' D' r U r' D R // (9/19)
// Unknown TTLL

NEXT : R B2 L2 F2 L2 U2 R D2 R' B2 D' B L' R' F D U' L2 F2 D2 B'
—


----------



## Metallic Silver (Jan 14, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : R B2 L2 F2 L2 U2 R D2 R' B2 D' B L' R' F D U' L2 F2 D2 B'
> —



Inspection: z2
R B' F' R' F' D' // Lazy Cross
R U R' L' U2 L U2 L' U L // FL-Pair
U R' F R F' R' U' R // BR-Pair
U L' B L B' L U' L' // BL-Pair
U F U R U' R' F' U' R' F R F' // FR-Pair
U2 M U' M' U M U2 M' U2 // RouxVH
L' R U' L U R' U2 L' U2 L U // ZBLL?

Next: F2 D' F2 L2 D' L2 B2 L' B F2 L' D U L F R' B D U' F'


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 14, 2020)

Metallic Silver said:


> F2 D' F2 L2 D' L2 B2 L' B F2 L' D U L F R' B D U' F'



Hard scramble.

z2 // 10 bad edges
B F' R D L U F' // (7) EO+line
R' U2 R U L U L2 R2 U2 L' // (10/17) left
U R U' R' U2 R2 U2 R U R' // (10/27) right
F U R2' D' R U' R' D R2 F' R' U R U // (14/41) ZBLL

z2 F' R D' L U2 R F R' D2 // (9) FB
U2 R U' R2' U' r U M' R' U R // (11/20) SB
F U R2 D R' U' R D' R2' F' // (10/30) CMLL
U2' M U2' M' U' M U2' M U2' // (9/39) LSE

NEXT : B2 D' B' L' B' L' U' D2 R' F L' F2 B2 R D2 R D2 R2 U2 F2 L2
—


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 16, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> B2 D' B' L' B' L' U' D2 R' F L' F2 B2 R D2 R D2 R2 U2 F2 L2



(z2) U' L2 B' R2 F2 L E2 // (7) F2B -1 edge
R2' F2 R2 U2' R' F' R U2' R2' F2 // (10/17) CMLL
U' M2' U R // (4/21) F2B
M U M U M2' U M' U2 M' U // (10/31) LSE

NEXT : L2 F2 D2 R2 B2 U2 L' F2 L' F2 L2 F' D' B' U2 L' B2 L2 B' U
—


----------



## Brest (Jan 16, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : L2 F2 D2 R2 B2 U2 L' F2 L' F2 L2 F' D' B' U2 L' B2 L2 B' U


z2
D2 L2 F R' u' R F
y F R U2' R' U R' U' R F'
U' L U' L U2 L U2 L2'

Next: B2 L2 F' U2 F U2 R2 D2 B' D B D L' F' L' U L2 U2


----------



## WoowyBaby (Jan 16, 2020)

Brest said:


> z2
> D2 L2 F R' u' R F
> y F R U2' R' U R' U' R F'
> U' L U' L U2 L U2 L2'
> ...


WOWWW Crazy lucky LU ending! 

-----
F2 D R2 F
R2 B2 U L2
U R F2 R'
U2 L2 F2
D' L2 D2 R2
U' F2 D2 B2
(23)
-----

Next: F' L2 U' F2 D R2 F2 R2 D' L2 U2 B2 R2 B' D L' B R' U2 R D2


----------



## Metallic Silver (Jan 16, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: F' L2 U' F2 D R2 F2 R2 D' L2 U2 B2 R2 B' D L' B R' U2 R D2



Inspection: x2
D2 U' R2 D' // 2x2 Block
y2 R' U R F R' F2 // 2x2x3 Block
U' R U2 B' R B U2 R' F R F' R' F R F' // 3x3x2 Block
U' (R U R' U R U2 R') (L' U R U' L U R) // COLL
U' (R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R') U' // EPLL

Next: D F2 D L2 B2 F2 D' F2 R2 F' U' R2 D2 B' L' R' U2 F2 D' F


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 16, 2020)

Metallic Silver said:


> D F2 D L2 B2 F2 D' F2 R2 F' U' R2 D2 B' L' R' U2 F2 D' F



F R' E' L S' R z y' // (6) EO+line
R' U2 R U L U' R U2 L U R' U2 R' U' R' U R U L' U2 L // (21/27) F2L + OLL skip
R U R' F' R U2' R' U2 R' F R U R U2' R' U // (16/43) PLL R

NEXT : U2 B F2 L2 D2 F D2 U2 B2 F' L2 U' B' R2 D' L B' L R U L2
—


----------



## Daxton Brumfield (Jan 16, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> U2 B F2 L2 D2 F D2 U2 B2 F' L2 U' B' R2 D' L B' L R U L2




Nice rotation-less solution
start with white bottom orange front

R' B' F2 L D R U' R' D // X Cross
U' R U2 R' U' R U R' // 2nd pair
U' L' U L // 3rd pair
U L' U2 L2 U L2 U L // Last pair
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' // OLL
U l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 U' // PLL (Aperm)

Next: R2 F' L U2 R' U' D2 F B U' D' F2 D' F2 L2 B2 L2 F2 D'


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 16, 2020)

Daxton Brumfield said:


> R2 F' L U2 R' U' D2 F B U' D' F2 D' F2 L2 B2 L2 F2 D'



y' x' D U R' r2 D2 U' R D // (8) Left block
r U2 R2 U r2 // (5/13) F2L -1
U' R' U R U' B U2 B' R' U' R // (11/24) F2L
M2' U' M2' U2' M2' U' M2' // (7/31) PLL H

y' x' D U R' r2 D2 U' R D // (8) Left block 
r U2 F R' F' R' U' R' U2 r2 U' // (11/19) AB4C
=>
L R F' B2 L' R2
(R' F L F' R F L' F')
F R B D2 R F'
(F L F' R' F L' F' R)
R' F' D' F' D2 B2 U' 
<=>
L R F' B2 L' R F L F' R F L' R B D2 R L F' R' F L' F2' D' F' D2 B2 U'

NEXT : L2 B D2 U2 B U2 F' D2 U2 F2 D U2 R' B' L2 F L' D' R' B
—


----------



## iLikeCheese (Jan 17, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : L2 B D2 U2 B U2 F' D2 U2 F2 D U2 R' B' L2 F L' D' R' B


time was 6.75
z y
D' r' U' R' F D L D // Cross, solid but it was a really bad cross anyway... I need to be CN but its JUST SO HARDrynhjtkd
R U2' R' U L U L' // First Pair, nice
y U2 L' U2 L U2' L' U L // Second Pair, there were other options that I should have done, but it worked out okay in the end
d' R' U' R // Third Pair
U2' L' U L U2' L' U L // Fourth Pair, if you are bad at L U gen moves, practise them.
U U' R' U' R U' R' U2' R U U' F R U R' U' F' // OLL, poor execution though, was thinking of doing the F sexy F' like U R' F' U' F U R.
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PLL, SPAM TPS
65 moves (including the U U' stuff) in 6.75 seconds = 9.62 TPS 

Next: D F R2 D2 F L2 R2 F D2 B U F' R B2 D L2 U L F'


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 17, 2020)

GalaxyCubes5 said:


> D F R2 D2 F L2 R2 F D2 B U F' R B2 D L2 U L F'



(y x2) F' D R' U' F' // (5) EO
D L' D2 U R' U2 L D' U2 L2 // (10/15) Left
R' U' R U2 R' U' R U R2 U2 R // (11/26) Right
U' R' U' R U' F U' R' U R U F' R' U R // (15/41) ZBLL

y B L' F D B' // (5) EO
(U L U R' D L') (R U2 L F2 L') // (11/16) Left block
R U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R' U R // (11/27) Right block
y' R2' D' R U2 R' D R2 U R' U R // (11/38) COLL

NEXT : F2 L2 R2 U B2 R2 U B2 D R2 D' B' L' D R2 B R F
—


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 17, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: F2 L2 R2 U B2 R2 U B2 D R2 D' B' L' D R2 B R F


*Inspection: *z2 (yellow top, green front)
*Cross:* U L F' L2 R' y' (yellow top, red front) U' R' F R U2 L2
*1st Pair:* L U' L' U' R' U' R
*2nd Pair:* U' L' U L U2 L U L'
*3rd Pair:* y' (yellow top, blue front) U R' U' R U' R' U' R2 (cancel into next pair)
*4th Pair:* U R' U2 R U' R'
*OLL:* R U R' U R U2 R' F R U R' U' (cancel into PLL)
*PLL:* R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U
*Next scramble:* L' U' B D2 B D2 F' U2 L2 R2 F D2 F L2 U' B2 L B' D U L'


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 17, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> L' U' B D2 B D2 F' U2 L2 R2 F D2 F L2 U' B2 L B' D U L'



y2 U R2 F' U R2 r' U' R2 D2 // (9) FB
R U' R2 r' U' r R U' r' // (9/18) SB
// terrible CP! 
U' R U2' R' F R' F' R2 U2' R' // (10/28) EO + CP
U' M2' U' M2' // (4/32) DF+DB
R U2 R' U' R U' R' U' // (8/40) Anti-Sune. Solved

NEXT : L F2 U2 L D2 L' B2 L' R2 D2 B' R U' F2 L' F U B D
—


----------



## RedstoneTim (Jan 18, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : L F2 U2 L D2 L' B2 L' R2 D2 B' R U' F2 L' F U B D


LEOR, 35 STM

x2
F D' B' D' F' U F' // Left block
r U2 r2 U R2 U' M' // EOStripe
U' R2 // Right block
U R' l' U R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R x' U2 R' U' M2 // ZBLL

Next: D' F' R' L U R' L2 F' U L B2 U2 L2 F2 U' F2 B2 R2 U L2 U'


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 18, 2020)

RedstoneTim said:


> D' F' R' L U R' L2 F' U L B2 U2 L2 F2 U' F2 B2 R2 U L2 U'



(z2) M2' B' U R F U R F' // (8) FB
M2' U R2 U M2' R' U' R U M2' r U r' U' // (14/22) SB & more… 
(y2 x') r U' r U2' R' F R U2' r2' F // (10/32) simple ZBLL

I should learn the alg for the next time: R U' l U2 r' U r U2 R2' F

Of course, M' T-perm M does the job, but where's the fun?

NEXT : U' B L D F U' F' U' F2 R2 L' F2 L2 D2 R F2 U2 B2 D2 F
—


----------



## cubermax (Jan 19, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : U' B L D F U' F' U' F2 R2 L' F2 L2 D2 R F2 U2 B2 D2 F




cross: M2 D' R' f U' f' D'
pair1 : U F' U' F
pair2 : y' L U L' U B' U' B
pair3 : U2 y L' U2 L U L' U' L
pair4: U2 L U L' U L U L'
1LLL: R' U2 R2 u R' U R U' R u' R'
AUF: U2

NEXT: F2 D F2 R' U2 R B2 R' U2 R' D2 R2 F2 D' R2 U B D2 F R


----------



## RedstoneTim (Jan 19, 2020)

cubermax said:


> NEXT: F2 D F2 R' U2 R B2 R' U2 R' D2 R2 F2 D' R2 U B D2 F R


Lots of ZZ solves

ZZ with EOArrow, 44 STM
y
F' L B U B // EOArrow
R2 D L U L' // 1st pair
U2 R U R' D' // 2nd pair
R U' R' U R U R' U2 R' U' R U2 R' // Right block
U2 R' U' R U' R' U' L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L U2 // ZBLL (AS cancelled into Ja)

ZZ with EOArrow, 44 STM
y2 z
U B' L2 F D L D // EOArrow
U' R U' R' U D' L U L' // 1st pair
D L U L' // 2nd pair
U R' U' R' U R U' R' // Right block
U' R' U' R' D' R U2 R' D R U R U' R' U' R // ZBLL

ZZ with EOCross, 46 STM
y2 z
U B' L2 F D L F2 D // EOCross
R U2 R' L' U' L2 U L' // 1st pair
U R U2 R2 U2 R // 2nd pair
U' R U' R' U' L' U' R U' L // 3rd + 4th pair
U2 L' U R' U' R L U' R' U R U2 R' U2 // ZBLL

ZZ with EOCross, 47 STM
y2 z
U B' L2 F D L F2 D // EOCross
R U2 R' L' U' L2 U L' // 1st pair
U R U' R2 U R // 2nd pair
U2 M F2 M' // 3rd pair
U' L' U L U' L' U L // 4th pair
U2 R' U2 L U' R U L' U R' U R U' // ZBLL

Next: R' B D2 B' R' U F D B R' L2 U' F2 D' F2 D' L2 F2 D' F2 B2


----------



## Brest (Jan 19, 2020)

RedstoneTim said:


> Next: R' B D2 B' R' U F D B R' L2 U' F2 D' F2 D' L2 F2 D' F2 B2


x2
F U' R D' R' D' R D L' U L U' R2
y' U' L' U L U' L' U L
R U R U2 R' U' R U' R2 U2

Next: U2 L2 B2 R F' L D2 R2 U' F' L U' F' L2 F2 L' D2 F2


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 19, 2020)

Brest said:


> U2 L2 B2 R F' L D2 R2 U' F' L U' F' L2 F2 L' D2 F2



U L2 D F R' D2 // (6) FB
R2 U' r' U r2 U2 F R F' R' U R2 // (12/18) SB + CP
U M U M U2' M' U' M U' M' U' M2' // (12/30) LSE

NEXT : L2 R2 F' L2 B' D2 R2 F2 U2 R2 F2 D U' F' U L2 D R' U L
—


----------



## Brest (Jan 19, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : L2 R2 F' L2 B' D2 R2 F2 U2 R2 F2 D U' F' U L2 D R' U L


y x2
L2 R' U R' F B' D2
R' U' L' U' L R
U' R U R'
U R' U R
y' U r U' r' F r' F r
R' U2 R U R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U R U

Next: R2 D B2 D L2 U' R2 F2 L2 B2 D' L U B F2 U' R2 D' B' D' F2 U'


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 19, 2020)

Brest said:


> R2 D B2 D L2 U' R2 F2 L2 B2 D' L U B F2 U' R2 D' B' D' F2 U'



E2 L d' r' U R' U R2 F // (9) Left block
R M U' r U' R2 U' r U2 M2' U' r' U' R M // (15/24) F2L + EO
U2 R U' R2' D' r U2 r' D R2 U R' U // (13/37) Sym. COLL

E2 L d' M U2 R2' F // (7) not fingerfriendly left block 
r2 U r2' U' R U r // (7/14) EO + DB
R U' R2 U r U2 r' // (7/21) DF + white pair + yellow pair (DRB)
U2 R U R' U2 R2 // (6/27) AB3C
L D' L' U2 L D L' // (7/34) Solved

NEXT : L2 D L2 D R2 B2 U2 L2 D F2 D' L' F R D U F' D2 B' L' R2
—


----------



## WoowyBaby (Jan 20, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : L2 D L2 D R2 B2 U2 L2 D F2 D' L' F R D U F' D2 B' L' R2


B D F' L' U L D2 L D2 R B2 D // Phase One (12/12)
F2 R' D2 L U2 L F2 R' F2 R' D2 M' D2 M D2 B2 // Phase Two (16/28)

Next: U2 F L2 F L2 U2 F R2 F R2 B2 U2 L F D B2 U' R2 D' B'


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 20, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> U2 F L2 F L2 U2 F R2 F R2 B2 U2 L F D B2 U' R2 D' B'



ZZ (or not?) :

z2 y' L R2 U' D L' B' // (6) EO
R' U' R U' L' F2 B2 U' R2 D R2 // (11/17) F2L-1
// This position is horrible!
U' R' U R' U2 R2 U R2 U R2 // (10/27) F2L
U R U R' F' U' L' U2 L U F // (11/38) ZBLL

Roux (maybe) :

L2 B' D R U M' B' // (7) FB
U' R' U2 r U R' // (6/13) fake SB
S R2 S' R2 // (4/17) setup
F R' F' R U R U' R' // (8/25) CMLL + EO
U' M' U2' M U r2 U' M2' U R2 U2' // (11/36) L7E

NEXT : D2 L2 F2 U2 B' R2 D2 B L2 B' L2 U F2 D' B' R' D
—


----------



## irontwig (Jan 20, 2020)

D' R D B2 D' B D F2 U' B' R2 B' R2 B' R B2 R2 B2 R2 B2 R' B' U2 F2 D2 F R2 (27)

D' R //EO
D B2 D' B D F2 U' //DR
(R2 F' D2 F2 U2) //2x2x3
(B R2.B R2 B R2 B) //L4E

.=R' B2 R2 B2 R2 B2 R'

Next: F' D2 B R2 F L2 B' R2 D2 U2 L' U' L R D2 U' R2 F' D U R2


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 20, 2020)

irontwig said:


> F' D2 B R2 F L2 B' R2 D2 U2 L' U' L R D2 U' R2 F' D U R2



r D' R2 D2 U M2' r' F D' // (9) FB
R' U R' M' U M2' U' r' // (8/17) SB
U' R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2 // (10/27) CMLL
U M U2 M U M' U M' U2 // (9/36) LSE

NEXT : F2 R2 U2 L D2 L' F2 D2 U2 F2 R' F' R B2 F2 D' L2 R2 B' L
—


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 23, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> F2 R2 U2 L D2 L' F2 D2 U2 F2 R' F' R B2 F2 D' L2 R2 B' L



U2 R x u R2 u R2 u2 // (7) FB
M2' U2 R U R2 U' M2' r' U' R // (10/17) SB
R2 D r' U r D' R2' U' F' U' F // (11/28) CMLL
M U M U2 M U2 M' U // (8/36) LSE

NEXT : B2 D F2 L2 D2 L2 D2 U F2 R2 U2 F' L' B L2 R2 D B L' R2 B2
—


----------



## fun at the joy (Jan 23, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : B2 D F2 L2 D2 L2 D2 U F2 R2 U2 F' L' B L2 R2 D B L' R2 B2
> —



F2 U L2 F' D // 2x2x2 [5]
r U r' U' y R U R U R U2 R' // F2L-1sq? [11/16]
U' L' U2 L U' L' U L // F2L-1E [8/24]
U M' U2 M // F2L [4/28]
U' R U R' U' R' F R F' // LL [9/37]

Next: D' F' R2 B2 L' B2 U2 R' U2 L' U2 R2 B2 D2 B D L2 F R' D' U


----------



## alexiscubing (Jan 23, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> F2 U L2 F' D // 2x2x2 [5]
> r U r' U' y R U R U R U2 R' // F2L-1sq? [11/16]
> U' L' U2 L U' L' U L // F2L-1E [8/24]
> U M' U2 M // F2L [4/28]
> ...


F' L U' L F R' F'
U R U R' U2 R U R2' U2 R
U2 F' U' F
U L U' L' U' B' U B F' L F L'
L' B L B' L U' L'
R U B U' B' U R' U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' U2 R U R'
M2 U' M2 U' M' U2 M2 U2 M' U2

Next: F U' R2 B2 D F2 U' L2 B2 L2 U R2 L U' F2 D F' D L' R'


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 23, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> D' F' R2 B2 L' B2 U2 R' U2 L' U2 R2 B2 D2 B D L2 F R' D' U



y2 D' M D F r' F // (6) Left block
r U' r' U R' U' M U r' R2 U r2 // (12/18) 2x2x3 + EO
R U R2 U2 R2 U R' U' R U R' // (11/27) F2L
U R2' D' R U2 R' D R U2 R // (12/39) Solved


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 23, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> F U' R2 B2 D F2 U' L2 B2 L2 U R2 L U' F2 D F' D L' R'



y x' L2 D' F2 U' B' // (5) FB
U r2 U' r U' R2 U' r2 // (8/13) 2x2x3 + EO
R U' R' U' R' U' R' // (7/20) AB4C
F' r U R' U' r' F R // (8/28) AB3C
y L D' L' U2 L D L' U // (8/36) Solved

NEXT : U2 B2 D2 B2 R' D2 L' U2 R' U2 R F L2 B2 L2 D' U F R' B' F2
—


----------



## fun at the joy (Jan 23, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> Next: F U' R2 B2 D F2 U' L2 B2 L2 U R2 L U' F2 D F' D L' R'



D' R' D2 F U L F' U L' F // 2x2x3 [10]
y F U R U' R2 F' R // pseudoF2L [7/17]
U L' U' L U' L' U2 L // OLL [8/25]
x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 B R' // Finish [11/36]


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 23, 2020)

Good! Ex aequo!
And next is…?


----------



## fun at the joy (Jan 23, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> Good!
> And next is…?



I messed around with your scramble for like an hour but it is so HAARRRD!
I have to go to bed now...


----------



## iLikeCheese (Jan 24, 2020)

I have no idea what is happening so I'm just going to reconstruct a 4.67 single I got!
single: 4.670
1. 4.670 R' D2 F2 U L2 F2 L2 U2 F2 D' L2 U B2 L' B' U2 B' R' F2 D
x2 y
F U2' R2 D' // xcross
R U' R2' U R // second pair
R U R' U' R U' R' U d R' U' R // third Pair
U U y' R' U' R U' R' U R // fourth pair
U U R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U // PLL
51 moves in 4.67 = 10.92 TPS (this was stackmat so 11+ technically)

Next: F2 L2 U' F2 R2 U' R2 D' R2 U2 F2 U L D R' U' F U F R2 B2


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 24, 2020)

GalaxyCubes5 said:


> F2 L2 U' F2 R2 U' R2 D' R2 U2 F2 U L D R' U' F U F R2 B2



x2 F' D F' L' U2 R' F2 x2 // (7) 2x2x2 + EO
U L' R D2 R' U' R D2 U R' // (10/17) 2x2x3
L' U L2 U' L2 U2 L U L' U2 L U // (12/29) Solved

NEXT : F2 U2 F2 L2 U2 L2 D B2 R2 D' R D' U2 L' B D2 L' D F' L U
—


----------



## Montykins (Jan 25, 2020)

F2 U2 F2 L2 U2 L2 D B2 R2 D' R D' U2 L' B D2 L' D F' L U

First FMC in yonks; it's definitely a skill you lose

(U' R2 B R) L' U2 L D' R2 B D2 // 2x2x2
F' L' U' L F2 U' F U2 // AB6C (5-cycle + twist)
I cbf finding comms for this so here's what insertion finder came up with

Skeleton: *** L' U2 * L D' R2 B D2 F' L' U' L F2 U' ** F U2 R' B' R2 U

* D R' D' L D R D' L' // 8-3
** D' F U F' D F U' F' // 8-3
*** U L' D' L U' L' D L // 8-3

Solution: U L' D' L U' L' D2 U2 R' D' L D R D2 R2 B D2 F' L' U' L F2 U' D' F U F' D F U R' B' R2 U // 34HTM

Next: *F D2 U R B2 F2 L R' D2 L' U' F' U R' B U' L R2 U2 R2*


----------



## cubermax (Jan 25, 2020)

Montykins said:


> Next: *F D2 U R B2 F2 L R' D2 L' U' F' U R' B U' L R2 U2 R2*




U2 r' U R
U R' U2 R U F U F'
U' F' U F L U L'
y R U R' U u R U' R' u'
U F' U' F
R U2 R' d' F U' R U' R' U' R U R' F'
M2 U' M' U2 M U M2

next:R F' B D B U' B' L' B2 D2 R' F2 U2 F2 R' F2 R2 B2 U' R'


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 25, 2020)

cubermax said:


> R F' B D B U' B' L' B2 D2 R' F2 U2 F2 R' F2 R2 B2 U' R'



y L' U R2 r U F // (6) 2 squares
U' M2' U2 B' L U2 l' // (7/13) 2 blocks
U2 F U R2 D R' U' R D' R2 F' // (11/24) CMLL
U' M' U2 M U M' U M' // (8/32) LSE

NEXT : F2 L2 D2 B U' L' F' B2 U' R L2 U2 R2 B2 R' U2 D2 B2 R F2
—


----------



## RedstoneTim (Jan 26, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : F2 L2 D2 B U' L' F' B2 U' R L2 U2 R2 B2 R' U2 D2 B2 R F2


fuzzballcat's method, 35 STM

y2
B' U B D // Left 1x2x2
R U R' U M2 U R2 // Right 1x2x2 + DB
F' M F M' // EO
y' U' R S2 U S2 U R U R' U' R U' R' // 2 pairs + CMLL (CSLL?)
d' M2 U' M U2 M U2 // LSE

Next: D R2 F2 L2 D F2 U2 B2 U B2 U' L' B' R2 B' U F2 L2 U2


----------



## WoowyBaby (Jan 26, 2020)

RedstoneTim said:


> Next: D R2 F2 L2 D F2 U2 B2 U B2 U' L' B' R2 B' U F2 L2 U2


Nice!

I will use fuzzballcat's method as well:

(z' y2)
F2 D2 //
r2 B2 R2 U' R2 r //
y U R U' S' U S' //
U R2 U R' U' R //
L' U2 L' D' L U2 L' D L2 //
U L2 D M' u2 M' D R2 //
(37)

Next: R F2 R' B' U B' L B2 U F2 U' F2 B2 D B2 L2 D' R' F2


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 26, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> R F2 R' B' U B' L B2 U F2 U' F2 B2 D B2 L2 D' R' F2



x2 B' R2 U L M2' y // (5) fake FB
U' M2' r' U' r2 U' r' // (7/12) fake SB
U R' F2 D R2 U' R2' D' F2 r // (10/22) true CMLL
U M' U M U2 M U M U M U' S2 U M2 U // (15/37) genuine L8E

NEXT : U2 R2 D R2 D' L2 B2 U2 F2 R2 F2 L' R2 U L D' F' L2 B2 U
—


----------



## WoowyBaby (Jan 27, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : U2 R2 D R2 D' L2 B2 U2 F2 R2 F2 L' R2 U L D' F' L2 B2 U



U' B2 L2 F' // EO (4/4)
B2 U R' D' R' // Domino (5/9)
B2 U D2 R2 // 2x2x3 (4/13)
U L2 U' L2 U2 L2 U // Finish (7/20)

Next: D2 R' F L D2 L2 B D2 R' F2 U L2 B2 U2 R2 U D2 B2 L2 D


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 27, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> D2 R' F L D2 L2 B D2 R' F2 U L2 B2 U2 R2 U D2 B2 L2 D



y' U2 R2 F2 R' D2 // (5) 1x2x3 block
R r U' r M' U' R U' M // (9/14) 2x2x3 block + EO
U' R2 D R' U2 R D' U R2 U' R' U2 // (12/26) Solved

NEXT : R' F' U L' U' F L2 U' D L F' D2 L2 B' D2 L2 U2 F U2 F
—


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 29, 2020)

Come on, guys and girls, this scramble is super hard.


----------



## WoowyBaby (Jan 30, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : R' F' U L' U' F L2 U' D L F' D2 L2 B' D2 L2 U2 F U2 F



L2 B' L' D R' F
B2 U D2 R'
B2 U F2 L2 . U2 L2
U' F2 D' B2 D F2
.L2 F B' U2 F' B
(25)

Next: D' U2 R2 D' F2 D' U B L' D' F2 R2 F D B' R D' U' L' F'


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 30, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> D' U2 R2 D' F2 D' U B L' D' F2 R2 F D B' R D' U' L' F'



x' D M2' F U B' M' R' F' L U' l' // (11) FB + square
U2 r U' R' U' R // (6/17) SB
F U R2 D R' U' R D' R2' F' // (10/27) CMLL + EO
U2' M2' U' M U2' M U2' // (7/34) LSE

NEXT : L2 B2 F' D2 L2 R2 B L2 B D2 F' L B' L2 D2 L2 D' B' U' F B2 U'
—


----------



## ProStar (Jan 30, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : L2 B2 F' D2 L2 R2 B L2 B D2 F' L B' L2 D2 L2 D' B' U' F B2 U'



x2 // Inspection

U' L R F2 R F' U F D2 // X-Cross

B' U' B U B' U2 B // 2nd Pair

F U' F' U L' U' L // 3rd Pair

y U2 F' U F R U2 R2 // OLS

L D2 R' L U B2 U' B2 D B2 L2 D R2 // PLL

43 Moves STM

NEXT: U F2 R F2 D R' L2 F U F' L2 F2 R2 L2 F' R2 B D2 L2 D2 F2


----------



## fun at the joy (Jan 30, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: U F2 R F2 D R' L2 F U F' L2 F2 R2 L2 F' R2 B D2 L2 D2 F2


x z2 // Inspection 
F U L F D // 2x2x2 [5]
y' L2 F2 U' L2 // p2x2x3 [4/9]
y' U2 S' U' S // EO [4/13]
U R U2 R' U R F' U R' U R // F2L [11/24]
U F Lw' U' L U R U' Rw' // COLL [9/33]
M2 U M U2 M' U M2 U' // EPLL [8/41]
41 STM

or w/ WV
U R U2 R' U R F' // F2L-1 [7/20]
U R2 D' R U' R' D R U2 R // WV [10/30]
R2 U' S' U2 S U' R2 // EPLL [7/37]
37 STM

or
U R U2 R' U R F' // F2L-1 [7/20]
U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U R // doing stupid moves to force a niklas [12/32]
U' R U' L' U R' U' L // Niklas [8/40] 
40 STM

Next: L' U2 F2 D2 R U2 L2 D2 L B2 L D' L B U2 F L' F' R2


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 30, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> L' U2 F2 D2 R U2 L2 D2 L B2 L D' L B U2 F L' F' R2



L F' U2 x2 // (3) 2x2x2
U F U' F' // (4/7) EO
L2 U L2 U2 F2 L R U' R' U2 F2 L' // (12/19) F2L-1
U2 R U2' R' U' R U2' R' U' // (9/28) AB3C
R' D' R U2 R' D R U2 // (8/36) Solved

NEXT : F R2 L B' D' L2 B U' L' F D2 F2 D2 R2 U2 L2 B U2 L2 B2
—


----------



## RedstoneTim (Feb 1, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : F R2 L B' D' L2 B U' L' F D2 F2 D2 R2 U2 L2 B U2 L2 B2


Petrus, 38 STM
x2 y
D // pseudo 2x2x2
U F R' F' U2 R' U' // extend to 2x2x3
x y R U2 R' U F // EO
R U2 R' U F2 U R U' R' // F2L
U2 R' U' R U R U2 R' U' R U' R2 U2 R U r2 // ZBLL

Petrus, 38 STM
x2 y
D // pseudo 2x2x2
U R2 U' F L' U2 L // extend to 2x2x3
U2 R2 S R S' // EO
U R U' R' U' R U R U R' U' R U2 R' U R // F2L
U R' U2 R U R' U R u2 // ZBLL

Petrus, 42 STM
x2 y
D // pseudo 2x2x2
U F R U2 R' U R2 // extend to 2x2x3
F R U' R' // EO
d R U R' D' R U2 R' U2 R U // F2L
R2 U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U R E // ZBLL (conjugated T-Perm)

Next: U2 R' U2 L F2 D2 L U2 R' U2 R' D L' F' D' U' R' F2 D' R


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 1, 2020)

RedstoneTim said:


> Next: U2 R' U2 L F2 D2 L U2 R' U2 R' D L' F' D' U' R' F2 D' R


*Inspection: *z' y (orange top, white front)
*Cross:* U' B2 U' R' F (cancel into 1st pair)
*1st Pair:* U' R F' U' F
*2nd Pair:* y (orange top, blue front) U' R U' R' U' F' U' F
*3rd Pair:* y' (orange top, white front) U2 L' U' L U' y' (orange top, green front) L' U' L
*4th Pair:* y' (orange top, yellow front) R' U' R U' R' U R
*OLL:* r U R' U R U2 r'
*PLL:* U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U2
*Next scramble:* U2 R F2 U2 R2 D R2 U' L2 D' B2 F D' L R2 U B L' D'


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 1, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> U2 R F2 U2 R2 D R2 U' L2 D' B2 F D' L R2 U B L' D'



FAILED EO-LINE – CUBE ROTATION SAVES THE SOLVE​
(z2) B D2 F' R' U R' F' // (7) EO+line (error!)
R2 U' R2 L2 U' L' U2 L' // (8/15) Left block
U R U R U2 R2 // (6/21) F2L-1
y // Edge orientation
R U2 R' U R U' L U' R' U // (10/31) Assembling the pairs
L2 D2 L U' L' D2 L // (7/38) 3-corner cycle

NEXT : U' D' B R' F R' L' B' R D F' L2 D2 F D2 L2 F' U2 F2 U2 D2
—


----------



## WoowyBaby (Feb 2, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> y // Edge orientation




This is the super OP way to do EO in 0 moves.
Lmao xD



Pyjam said:


> NEXT : U' D' B R' F R' L' B' R D F' L2 D2 F D2 L2 F' U2 F2 U2 D2



(x)

M B D R // EO
L2 U L2 F // DR
R2 D B2 // SQ
U F2 D B2 // CP
U2 R2 D2 L2 U' // Finish

~ 20 Moves ~

Next: R' U L2 F2 L' D2 B L F R2 F2 L' F2 U2 D2 L' B2 U2 R2


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 2, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: R' U L2 F2 L' D2 B L F R2 F2 L' F2 U2 D2 L' B2 U2 R2


*Inspection: *z2 y (yellow top, orange front)
*Cross:* U' R' F R U' R' U R' y' (yellow top, green front) R' F R y' (yellow top, red front) R' F R
*1st Pair:* y (yellow top, green front) U L' U' L R' U' R
*2nd Pair:* y' (yellow top, red front) U R' U' R U' R' U R
*3rd Pair:* y' (yellow top, blue front) U2 R U' R2 F R F'
*4th Pair:* R' U2 R y2 (yellow top, green front) U' L F' L' F
*OLL:* U2 L' U' L U' L' U L U L F' L' F
*PLL:* M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 U2
*Next scramble:* D R D B2 R2 F2 U2 B2 R2 D' U2 L2 D' R2 F' U' L' R' B U B'


----------



## WoowyBaby (Feb 2, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> *Next scramble:* D R D B2 R2 F2 U2 B2 R2 D' U2 L2 D' R2 F' U' L' R' B U B'



F' U R F' // EO
B2 L D R U R // DR
D L2 U // SQ
R2 D' * F2 U // CP
F2 L2 U' // 3E
*= D F2 L2 B2 U B2 L2 F2

Final: F' U R F' B2 L D R U R D L2 U R2 F2 L2 B2 U B2 L2 U F2 L2 U' (24)

-----

Next: B' U2 L2 D' L2 F2 U' F2 D' R2 F2 L' U2 B L' F2 L2 D2 R2


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 2, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> B' U2 L2 D' L2 F2 U' F2 D' R2 F2 L' U2 B L' F2 L2 D2 R2



y' U2 B2 U' R U D2 R // (7) 2x2x3 -1e
F2 U M' U M // (5/12) EO
E F' E' // (3/15) F2L -1
L' U' L // (3/18) F2L
R U R' U R U2 R' U' // (8/26) OLL 
M2 U M U2 M' U M2 // (7/33) PLL

Or, y' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R U' R' D' R U2 R' D R2 // (35) after F2L

NEXT : L2 R2 B2 R2 U2 L2 D R2 B2 D2 B2 R D2 B U2 L' B' R F U B
—


----------



## Brest (Feb 3, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : L2 R2 B2 R2 U2 L2 D R2 B2 D2 B2 R D2 B U2 L' B' R F U B


z'
U' D F R' L u
U R U B' R
U R U' R' U R U R'
U2 L U' L'
U2 D L U L' D'
F R U' R' U R U2 R' U' R U R' U' F' U

Next: D B2 L2 U2 F2 D R2 U L2 D' F R' U' L D' F D B D2 L U


----------



## alexiscubing (Feb 3, 2020)

Brest said:


> Next: D B2 L2 U2 F2 D R2 U L2 D' F R' U' L D' F D B D2 L U


F2 R' L2 B'
x' L' U' L U L' U' L2 U2 L'
y R U R' F' U F U' R U R'
D' U2 B' U B D
U' L' U' L U L' U' L U L' U' L U2 F U' F2
U' L' U L F R U2 R' U' R U' R'
F2 U L R' F2 L' R U F2 U
=68moves
Next: 
1. B2 U R2 B2 L2 D' B2 U' B' F' R D' B F2 L B' U


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 3, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> B2 U R2 B2 L2 D' B2 U' B' F' R D' B F2 L B' U



Roux : 34 STM

(y2) L U' L U2 (x) U' D R2 D' // (8) FB
U' r U r U R' M' U2 r' U' r // (11/19) SB
f R U R' U' f' // (6/25) CMLL
U' M U2' M2' U' M U M2' U' // (9/34) LSE

Leor : 36 STM

(y2) L U' L U2 (x) U' D R2 D' // Left block
M2' U' R U r U // EO + Square
R2' U R U R' U' R U M2' // F2L
r U2' R2' F R F' U2 M U R U' R' U' // ZBLL

Leor 2 : 33 STM

(y2) L U' L U2 (x) U' D R2 D' // Left block
M2' U' R U M' U R U' M2' // F2L
z' R2 D R' U R D' R2' U R2 D R' U2 R D' R2' U' // ZBLL

But I don't know this ZBLL, actually.

NEXT : F2 D' L2 R2 F2 D' R2 B2 D2 R' F D2 L2 B' U L' R2 U L F
—


----------



## ProStar (Feb 3, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : F2 D' L2 R2 F2 D' R2 B2 D2 R' F D2 L2 B' U L' R2 U L F



z // Inspection

F R' B' L' D2 F D2 // Cross

U L U' L' // 1st Pair

F U2 F' B U' B' // 2nd Pair

U' R U R' // 3rd Pair

y' U' R U' R U B U' B' R2 // 4th Pair

y R' U2 R2 D R' U R D' R2 U R U2 // ZBLL

NEXT: R' U R' D2 L' U R2 U2 B D B2 U2 B2 U2 L' U2 R' D2 L' D2 R'


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 3, 2020)

ProStar said:


> R' U R' D2 L' U R2 U2 B D B2 U2 B2 U2 L' U2 R' D2 L' D2 R'



x2 L' D U R' U' F2 r' B' // (8) FB
r U2 R2 U R' U R2 // (7/15) SB
U R2' D' R U2 R' D R U2 R // (10/25) CMLL
U2 M U' M' U M' U2 M U // (9/34) LSE

NEXT : B2 U L2 B2 L2 D2 L2 D' U2 B2 U2 L B' D2 L D2 U R U L2 U
—


----------



## Hazel (Feb 3, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: R' U R' D2 L' U R2 U2 B D B2 U2 B2 U2 L' U2 R' D2 L' D2 R'



y x' // inspection
R U' R' Rw' F U L U' L' U M' Rw B' // FB
U R U2 R2 U2 Rw' U' Rw M' U M2 R U' Rw' // SB
U2 M2 U' M U M' U M U2 M' // ZBL2E
U' R L' U R' U' L U2 R U' R' U R U2 R' // ZBLL

52 STM (not great, but I'm bad at blockbuilding :/)

Next: F R' B' L' U' R L' D L' B2 U2 L2 U' F2 D R2 D F2 L2 F2 D'
EDIT: ah shoot, ninja'd. Use Pyjams's scramble.


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 3, 2020)

@*Aerma*
May I help you? You can do the first pair of SB this way:
U' r U r


----------



## Etotheipi (Feb 3, 2020)

You can also pair the second pair of FB with just a B2 after square.


----------



## WoowyBaby (Feb 4, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : B2 U L2 B2 L2 D2 L2 D' U2 B2 U2 L B' D2 L D2 U R U L2 U



Edges-first is more efficient than CFOP.
At least the edges-first method that I made.
It's actually even more efficient than ZZ or Roux.
(Edit- Unless you're pretty good at ZZF2L or Roux blockbuilding, then it's equal)

Along with that it also has zero algorithms in total.
And it has plenty of nice and ergonomic RUD/LUD moves.
And it requires no block building skills at all.
The list goes on...

Here is my first-try solution, no fmc hax, using Woowy's Edges First:

(y)
U2 R2 F' R L2 D F' // Double EO (7)
r2 F2 D F2 U' D' // All Edges (13)
U' y L D L' U L D' r' // 1st Cycle (21)
y' R' U R D2 R' U' R D2 // 2nd Cycle (29)
R D' R' U R D R' U' // 3rd Cycle (37)
y' z' R U' R' D2 R U R' D2 // Final Cycle (45)

Next: D R2 D U2 L2 F2 D2 L2 B2 U2 F2 L' B2 U' B' F2 L2 R2 D' B


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 4, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> D R2 D U2 L2 F2 D2 L2 B2 U2 F2 L' B2 U' B' F2 L2 R2 D' B



(z2) B L D U2 F' D // (6) EO+line
U2 R U L U R2' // (6/12) F2L 1+2
U2 R L U' R' U R U L' U' L // (11/23) F2L 3+4
y R' U2' R2 U R2' U R2 U2' R' // (9/32) COLL

NEXT : R' D F' D2 B U' D L' U2 R L2 B2 U' B2 D L2 U R2 D2 F2
—


----------



## Neuro (Feb 4, 2020)

Roux, 36

z' y R2 B' r' B2 R2 F'//fb
U' R' U r2 U r U2 r2 R' U' r'//sb
F' r U r' U' r' F r//cmll
U2 M' U' M' U M U2 M U' M2 U//lse

Next: U2 F2 U2 F2 L2 R2 U' F2 U' R2 L U2 F' R U2 L2 F' U' B' L'


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 4, 2020)

Neuro said:


> U2 F2 U2 F2 L2 R2 U' F2 U' R2 L U2 F' R U2 L2 F' U' B' L'



Roux : 36 STM

(y' x2) u' R u r' U (x') // (5) FB
U M' r2 U' R U2 R U r' U2' M2' U r // (13/18) SB
R2' D' R U' R' D R U R // (9/27) CMLL
U2 M U2 M2 U' M2 U2 M' U' // (9/36) LSE

(y' x2) u' R u r' U (x') // 1x2x3
M2' U r2' F R' F' r U R2 r' U2 r // 2x2x3 + 1x2x2 + EO
U2 R2 U2 R2 U R U' R U R' // 3x3x3
28 HTM

NEXT : U' R2 F2 U R2 U F' R2 U2 F2 U2 R2 F' U2 F R2
—


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 4, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: U' R2 F2 U R2 U F' R2 U2 F2 U2 R2 F' U2 F R2


Ummmmmmmmm...okay

*Inspection: *y (white top, red front)
*Cross:* Skip
*1st Pair:* Skip
*2nd Pair:* Skip
*3rd Pair:* Skip
*4th Pair:* L' U2 L U L' U' L
*OLL:* U R' U' R U' R' U2 R
*PLL:* R2 U' R U' R U R' U R2 U D' R U' R' D
*Next scramble:* L R2 U2 F' R2 B2 L2 F' U2 L2 R2 F' D' L F D' F' U' F2 D'


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 4, 2020)

Congrats, you win an extra-ball !  

NEXT : U2 F D2 F' U2 F' L2 B' L2 U2 B2 D L D' F' L' B2 F R' B F'


----------



## ProStar (Feb 4, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : U' R2 F2 U R2 U F' R2 U2 F2 U2 R2 F' U2 F R2



Pyjam: Forgets to change CSTimer from LS+LL to 3x3
Ben: Um, what?
Pyjam: Congratulations, you found an easter egg I definitely purposely hid!


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 5, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> *Next scramble:* L R2 U2 F' R2 B2 L2 F' U2 L2 R2 F' D' L F D' F' U' F2 D'


z y2 // inspection
R u r' U' R' U' R U' R2 y u2 // was going to do waterman but I changed my mind since first layer was so hard
R u R' U R u2 // 223
F' U' F2 R2 F' // EO
R' U2 R U R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R U R' U' R // right block
U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R' // OCLL
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' // PLL


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 5, 2020)

Hum… What's next, doc?


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 5, 2020)

R2 D' B2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U B2 F2 U' R2 F' U R2 D' R B' L2 B2


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 5, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> R2 D' B2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U B2 F2 U' R2 F' U R2 D' R B' L2 B2



(x') D' F2 D' U R U2' B2 // (7) FB
R U M' r2 U' r' U r' U2 R2 // (10/17) SB
(x') U' R' U L' U' r // (6/23) CMLL + EO
U M2' U M2' U M' U2' M U // (9/32) LSE

This one is for @WoowyBaby :
U2 F D2 F' U2 F' L2 B' L2 U2 B2 D L D' F' L' B2 F R' B F'

NEXT : R U2 R F2 D2 L2 B2 R' D2 U2 R2 U' L B' L' D R B2 D F R2
—


----------



## WoowyBaby (Feb 5, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> This one is for @WoowyBaby :
> U2 F D2 F' U2 F' L2 B' L2 U2 B2 D L D' F' L' B2 F R' B F'



Hehe another scramble just for me 

This is how I'll do it:

D2 L' F D' B' R // EO
U2 F2 L2 U B // DR
U2 L2 * U' F2 U2 R2 // CP
D' R2 L2 F2 D2 // 3E
*= L R' F2 R L' U2

Solution: D2 L' F D' B' R U2 F2 L2 U B U2 L' R' F2 R L' U F2 U2 R2 D' R2 L2 F2 D2 (26)

Next: Pyjam's next scramble; R U2 R F2 D2 L2 B2 R' D2 U2 R2 U' L B' L' D R B2 D F R2


----------



## ProStar (Feb 5, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: **Cough* Prostars *Cough** next scramble; R U2 R F2 D2 L2 B2 R' D2 U2 R2 U' L B' L' D R B2 D F R2



Hehe another scramble "just for me"

This is how I'd ruin it:

x2 // Inspection

R L R' B' R D F' U F // 2x2x2

L' B U2 B' // 2x2x3

U2 L' U L B L' B' L U' L' // F2L-1

y' U2 F' U F U' F R' F' // EO+F2L

y r' F r U r' F2 r U F U // ZBLL

Scramble for @WarriorCatCuber (it's a trend now lol): U' L U F2 R' F2 L B2 R2 U' L2 U D' L2 U' F2 R2


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 5, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Scramble for @WarriorCatCuber (it's a trend now lol): U' L U F2 R' F2 L B2 R2 U' L2 U D' L2 U' F2 R2


Yay!

Petrus:
R U D R U' R' D' // (a waste of a good) 2x2
R' U R' U R U L U2 L' U2 L U' L'// (bad) 223
U R U' R2 U2 R U R U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' // (horrid) F2L
U R U2 R' U' R U L' U L U2 R' U' L' U2 L U' // (searched up) ZBLL
58 STM, 58 HTM, 65 QTM, 58 ETM

ZZ:
R2 L2 L' U2 R U R U L U L' U' L U L2 U' L' U2 R U' R' U2 R U' R' U2 L' U L U' L' U' L // ZZF2L
U2 y R' U' F R U R' U' R' F U' R F2 R' U F2 R2 // ZBLL
50 STM, 50 HTM, 

Next scramble for @PetrusQuber but he's not allowed to use petrus :
U' B2 U2 R2 B R2 B2 F' L2 D2 F D2 U2 L F' U' L' D' L' U B


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 5, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> U' B2 U2 R2 B R2 B2 F' L2 D2 F D2 U2 L F' U' L' D' L' U B





Spoiler



(z2 y) R' F' R F' D' // (5) EO+line
L R' U L' U L U2 L2 U2 L' // (10/15) Left
R2 U2 R U2 R U' R U2 R' U' R // (11/26) Right
x' R U' R D2 R' U R D2 R2 F' // (10/36) PLL A


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 5, 2020)

ProStar said:


> rip I gave you a pre-made EO line lol


How come I didn't realise that lol. I'll edit in a ZZ solve lol.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 5, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> Yay!
> 
> Petrus:
> R U D R U' R' D' // (a waste of a good) 2x2
> ...


K I’ll do in a minute.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 5, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> Next scramble for @PetrusQuber but he's not allowed to use petrus :
> U' B2 U2 R2 B R2 B2 F' L2 D2 F D2 U2 L F' U' L' D' L' U B


z2//inspection 0,0
D F B D2//cross 4,4
U2 R’ U2 R F R’ F’ R//First pair 8,12
U L’ U’ L U2 L’ U L//Second pair 8,20
y2 R2 U2 R’ U R U’ R’ U2 R’//Third pair 9,29
U F U’ F’ L’ U2 L//Fourth pair 7,36
F R U R’ U’ F’ U F R U R’ U’ F’//OLL 13,49
U’ R2 D' R2 U R2 D U'  R D' R D R' U R U' R//PLL 16,65

My failure attempt at CFOP . Sorry if I bored you with this usual CFOP solve


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 5, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> U' B2 U2 R2 B R2 B2 F' L2 D2 F D2 U2 L F' U' L' D' L' U B



So, if Petrus is allowed:

(y2) U B2 U2 F2 u' // (5) 2x2x2
R2 U' F R2' F' // (5/10) EO
L' U L U2 R2 U R2 U2 R // (9/19) F2L -1
U2 R' U' R' D' R U2 R' D R2 U' // (11/30) Last slot + last layer

NEXT : L2 R2 F2 U2 L2 B R2 F L2 U2 F2 U B' U2 R2 B' L' B' R D B2
—


----------



## ProStar (Feb 5, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> z2//inspection 0,0
> D F B D2//cross 4,4
> U2 R’ U2 R F R’ F’ R//First pair 8,12
> U L’ U’ L U2 L’ U L//Second pair 8,20
> ...



Next?



Pyjam said:


> So, if Petrus is allowed:
> 
> (y2) U B2 U2 F2 u' // (5) 2x2x2
> R2 U' F R2' F' // (5/10) EO
> ...



Also a bad ZZ solve on that scramble:

z2 y' D L2 F U' F' D2 // EOLine

R2 U' R U2 L2 U2 L' U' L // 1st Pair

U' R' L U' L' // 2nd Pair

U' R2 U' R U' R' U R // 3rd Pair

U' R U2 R' // 4th Pair

U' L U' R' U L' U' R2 U2 R' U' R U' R' // ZBLL


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 5, 2020)

I’m famous for forgetting scrambles on my example solves lol.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 6, 2020)

Dunno I just made my own scramble : B' D2 L2 B2 U' F2 R2 U' R2 D' R2 B R' F2 D F D L

A COALL solve :

x2 // inspection
u M' D L' D2 // cross
R' U R y' U2 L' U' L // First pair
U' R U' R2 U' R // second pair
y' L' U' L R' U R
y' U2 R U' R' U y
L' U' L2 U L2 U L2 U2' L'
U F R U2 R' U F' R U' L' U M' x' y' R U R' U2


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 6, 2020)

Hum… You have ignored my scramble, and you have forgotten to provide a next one.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 6, 2020)

Next person use Pyjam's scramble.


----------



## WoowyBaby (Feb 6, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : L2 R2 F2 U2 L2 B R2 F L2 U2 F2 U B' U2 R2 B' L' B' R D B2



Alright, Pyjam's next scramble here we go:

I am going to try PCMS:

(z2)
L2 U' F B2 R // Form Pairs (5/5)
L2 U' F L' // Align Pairs (4/9)
F' R U R' U' f' // Corners (6/15)
U' D2 S M U' M' // Two Edges and EO (6/21)
U M u2 M' U' M2 U // Permute Final Edges (7/28)

Nice, it's a sub-30 method.

Next: R2 U2 B2 R2 B' D2 B' U2 B R2 U2 L' U R' D L2 F' L B2 D2 B


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 7, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> R2 U2 B2 R2 B' D2 B' U2 B R2 U2 L' U R' D L2 F' L B2 D2 B



Rodeo:

(z2) U2 M' R' U' L' U R U' (x') // (8) EO
U R D' L' D2 M2 U' L (x2) // (8/16) F2L 1+2
U2 L U2 L' // (4/20) F2L 3
R' U2 R U2 R' U R U' R' U2 R // (11/31) F2L 4

A more conventional approach:

(z2) U2 M' U' (x') R2 L' U L R D' // (9) XEO+line
R2 U R2 U L // (5/14) F2L 2
U' R U' R2 // (4/18) F2L 3
U2 R U R' U R U2 R // (8/26) F2L 4
d' L' U2 L U F R U' R' // (9/35) Top layer


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 7, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> R2 U2 B2 R2 B' D2 B' U2 B R2 U2 L' U R' D L2 F' L B2 D2 B



Corner first rocks:

u F U' E2 F U f' U' M' F U M' E r' // (14) 4 Pillars
U' S U2 S' // (4/18) 2 Walls
U2 M U r2 U2 M U2 // (7/25) Cube

The weird thing is, using Insertion Finder from the 4 pillars stage, and simplifying the result with slice moves, I get no better than 27 STM :
U F2 E' F' U D B E' B' D B U2 D' L' B' E R B E F' L2 B M B' L2 B R 

NEXT : B2 L2 U F2 D2 L2 F2 U2 L2 F2 D' F' R F' L D' F L D' B2 U'
—


----------



## FreezeRunner (Feb 8, 2020)

deepSubDiver said:


> scramble: F2 L2 B' D' U' L2 U L F2 R' D L' R U B2 D F L' R2 D2 B R U2 F2 U2


Inspect: y
Cross: R D' F R2 D2 F' D2
F2L 1 : U2 L U L' F' U F
F2L 2 : y2 R U R' U' y' R U2 R' U R U R'
F2L 3 : L U2 L' U2 L U' L'
F2L 4 : y U' R U R' U2 R U R' U' y L' U L
OLL : U R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R U R U' R' F'
PLL : M2 U M U2 M' U M2 U'

Here is cfop example solve,i know its a long solve.well it took a lot of efforts so.. i'm sub 24 so please dont judge me

It is deepSubDiver's scramble


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 8, 2020)

This scramble is 10 years old. 
(Last of page 1)

Anyway, welcome to the forum and to the game.


----------



## RedstoneTim (Feb 8, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : B2 L2 U F2 D2 L2 F2 U2 L2 F2 D' F' R F' L D' F L D' B2 U'


ZZ with EO + either one, two, three or four D-layer edges

Portico (EODB), 42 STM
x'
B' M F D2 // EODB
L' F2 U' R U2 R2 U2 R2 // 1x2x2 on R
U L2 U2 M' U2 M D L' U L D' // Left block + DF
R' U2 R U2 R' U2 R // Finish right block
z F' U' R' U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R' U' F R' // ZBLL

EOLine, 40 STM
x2 y
F B D' B R D // EOLine
U R2 U' L' // 1x2x2 on L
U' R' U R U2 R2 // 1x2x2 on R
U2 L' // Finish left block
U R U R' U R U2 R2 U2 R // Finish right block
U2 F2 R2 u' L F2 L' u R2 F U2 F // ZBLL

EOArrow, 47 STM
x2 y
F B D' B R D L2 // EOArrow
R D U R U' R' D' // 1st pair
R U' R' L U2 L' // 2nd pair
R' U R' U' R U2 R' U R U' R2 U2 // Right block
R2 U' R2 F2 U' R2 U' R2 U F2 U R2 U R' U // ZBLL

EOCross, 48 STM
x2 y
F B D' B R D' L D2 L // EOCross
R U R' // 1st pair
D R U R' U R U' R' D' // 2nd pair
U L R' U2 R // 3rd pair
U L' U L U' L' // 4th pair
U2 R' D' R U R' D R U2 R U2 R' U R U R' // ZBLL

Next: R2 D2 U2 F2 R' B2 F2 L2 D2 L' D2 U R D L2 U' R U2 F'


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 8, 2020)

RedstoneTim said:


> R2 D2 U2 F2 R' B2 F2 L2 D2 L' D2 U R D L2 U' R U2 F'



Roux : 31 STM
F' L2 D' y F R F2 R F' // (8) FB
U' R2 U' M U' R U2 R' M' U r' U r // (13/21) SB + Corners
U' M' U2' M U M U' M U2' M2' // (10/31) LSE

Leor : 42 STM
F' L2 D' y F R F // (6) Left
R U r' U' r2 U2 R2 U r' // (9/15) EO+middle
R' U' R U R U' R S R2 S' R // (11/26) Right
R U' L' U R' U' L // (7/33) COLL
M2' U' M2' U' M U2' M2' U2' M // (9/42) PLL Z

NEXT : U2 F2 D2 F2 L2 U L2 F2 U2 F2 D R U F2 R' U' B' L R' D U2
—


----------



## RedstoneTim (Feb 8, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : U2 F2 D2 F2 L2 U L2 F2 U2 F2 D R U F2 R' U' B' L R' D U2


ZZ-CT with EOArrow, 46 STM

x' y2
F M B R' D L // EOArrow
U' L' U' L // 1st pair
U2 R2 U L U L' // 2nd pair
U' R2 U R' U' R2 U2 // Right block missing one corner
R' U R' U R U2 R' // TSLE
U' R U' R' U R2 U R' U R' U' R2 U' R' U2 R' // TTLL

Next: R2 F2 D2 B2 R2 D2 U R2 F2 D L2 F L' B L R' U F D2 L2 U2


----------



## Brest (Feb 8, 2020)

RedstoneTim said:


> Next: R2 F2 D2 B2 R2 D2 U R2 F2 D L2 F L' B L R' U F D2 L2 U2


x'
R F U' r U' r' F r' F L F R'
U' R U' R' U R U' R'
U R' F' U' F R
U R2 D R' U R D' R' U' R'

Next: D' F2 R2 D U F2 U B2 D' L2 F' R' L2 D B2 D2 F' L D F' U


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 8, 2020)

RedstoneTim said:


> R2 F2 D2 B2 R2 D2 U R2 F2 D L2 F L' B L R' U F D2 L2 U2



D F R' F R U2 R D' F2 L2 B U' L S2 R' // (15) Pillars + EO
U S' U2 S U' S' U2 S' // (8/23) Walls
U' M' U2 M U' M2 // (6/29) Cube

Better L8E:
D F R' F R U2 R D' F2 L2 B U' L S2 r // (15) Pillars + EO
U2 M S2 U2 D' M2 D M' D2 M' D2 L2 // (12/27) Cube

NEXT : Brest's scramble.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 8, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> Dunno I just made my own scramble : B' D2 L2 B2 U' F2 R2 U' R2 D' R2 B R' F2 D F D L
> 
> A COALL solve :
> 
> ...





Pyjam said:


> Hum… You have ignored my scramble, and you have forgotten to provide a next one.


Welcome to the club.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 8, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> You think you're funny?


Nope.


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 8, 2020)

Brest said:


> D' F2 R2 D U F2 U B2 D' L2 F' R' L2 D B2 D2 F' L D F' U



(x' y) S L2 U' B D2 B R S' R B D R2 // (12) Pillars
M U2 M U2 M2 // (5/17) Walls
(y) U2 M U' M' U' M U' M U M2 // (10/27) Cube

NEXT : R2 D' B2 L2 R2 D B2 U' L2 F2 D B' D' L D' B' U2 R D2 B' L'
—


----------



## WoowyBaby (Feb 9, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : R2 D' B2 L2 R2 D B2 U' L2 F2 D B' D' L D' B' U2 R D2 B' L'



(y)
U R U R' // EO (4/4)
B U2 L2 U' R2 B // DR (6/10)
U' D2 F2 D L2 D // HTR (6/16)
S2 U2 L2 F2 R2 // Finish (5/21)

Next: R2 D L' D2 B2 L2 F2 U' F2 D L2 R2 D2 R2 F D L2 U B2 R U


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 9, 2020)

I'd like to see that, but there's a mistake somewhere near the end.

(y)
U R U R' // EO (4/4)
B U2 L2 U' R2 B // DR (6/10)
U' D2 R2 D F2 D // HTR (6/16)
M2 U2 F2 R2 B2 // Not Finish (5/21)


----------



## WoowyBaby (Feb 9, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> I'd like to see that, but there's a mistake somewhere near the end.
> 
> (y)
> U R U R' // EO (4/4)
> ...



Fixed now, I accidentally used fmc notation habits (ex: green = F, red = R), even though I started with a rotation.


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 9, 2020)

Thanks and congratulations. Amazing solution!


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 9, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> R2 D L' D2 B2 L2 F2 U' F2 D L2 R2 D2 R2 F D L2 U B2 R U



Waterman:
M' R' E2 F2 R F' L' f' D2 F2 U' L' F' L S' // (15) Pillars
M U' M U' M' U' M D' M2 d' M D2 M' D' // (14/29) Cube

ZZ:
F2 R U2 F' R r2 D // (7) EO+line
U L2 R' U' R' U L // (7/14) Left
U R' U2 R2 U R U2 R' U R U R' // (12/26) Right
U F U R U2 R' U R U R' F' U2 // (12/38) Simple ZBLL

Roux:
(x2) M U2 F R U' M' r B' // (8) FB
r U M' R' U R U r U' R' // (10/18) SB
U' R U2 R' U' R U' r' // (8/26) CMLL
U M U' M' U M U' // (7/33) LSE

Leor:
(x2) M U2 F R U' M' r B' // (8) Left
M U' r U M' // (5/13) EO+DF
R' U' R U' R' U' R2 U2 R' U2 R U' R' // (13/26) Right
R' U' R U' R' U2' R U // Sune
r' U2' r U R' U R U2 // (16/42) Anti-Sune : DB + LL

NEXT : B' U L U2 F2 D2 L2 F2 L' F' L2 D' B2 U2 D' F2 B2 R2 D F2
—


----------



## ProStar (Feb 10, 2020)

Hah! Took you 42 moves? Simpleton! *averages barely sub-50*



Pyjam said:


> NEXT : B' U L U2 F2 D2 L2 F2 L' F' L2 D' B2 U2 D' F2 B2 R2 D F2



z2 // Inspection
D2 U F B2 D2 // EOLine
U' L U' L' U2 L U' L' // 1st Pair
U' R U' R2 U2 R U R' // 2nd Pair
U2 L' U2 L U2 L' U' L // 3rd Pair
B U B' // 4th Pair
U2 R' U' y' R U l' D l U R' U' R U' R' // ZBLL

46 Moves STM

NEXT: U R' U R F' U2 F U F R2 U2 R2 U' R' U F' U R F' R2 F' R F' R F


----------



## iLikeCheese (Feb 10, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: U R' U R F' U2 F U F R2 U2 R2 U' R' U F' U R F' R2 F' R F' R F


time was 6.54, really good start but the rest of the solve was quite unlucky
U R2 // xcross, lol
d' R U' R' d L' U L // Second Pair, there was really no good options here, I saw this in inspection and it flows nice so it was OK i guess. 
U' U' U' R' U R U R' U R U' R' U R // Third Pair, unlucky and poorly executed 
U R U' R' U2 F' U' F // Fourth Pair, solid.
r U r' U R U' R' U R U' R' r U' r' // OLL, I hate this OLL
U R2' F2 R U2 R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F R2 U // PLL , I hate this PLL
63 moves in 6.54 seconds = 9.63 TPS

Next: B' D2 R2 U2 L2 R2 B D2 L2 R2 B R D2 U2 F' D' B L U B2


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 10, 2020)

ProStar said:


> U R' U R F' U2 F U F R2 U2 R2 U' R' U F' U R F' R2 F' R F' R F



F' U2 F L' U L // (6) 2x2x3
U F' U F2 U' B U B' F' // (9/15) EO
R U2 R U L U' R2 U L' U2 R' U' // (12/27) Cube



GalaxyCubes5 said:


> B' D2 R2 U2 L2 R2 B D2 L2 R2 B R D2 U2 F' D' B L U B2



ZZ:
B' U B D' F R' D2 // (7) EO+DB
L U2 R' U2 R' F2 L' // (7/14) 2x2x3
R2 U' R U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R' U' R U // (12/26) F2L
M' U' r U2' R' F R U2' r2' F U2 // (11/37) Cube

Waterman:
(x) L2 D B' R' E2 F' D2 M2' F2 U B D R' U' F' // (15) Pillars
M U2 M2' (y) // (3/18) Walls
U M2' U2' M U2' M' U' M2' U' // (9/27) Cube

NEXT : U2 R B' D L U' B' L2 D' R' U2 B L2 B R2 U2 R2 F B2 L2
—


----------



## RedstoneTim (Feb 10, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : U2 R B' D L U' B' L2 D' R' U2 B L2 B R2 U2 R2 F B2 L2


Skis method, 36 STM

z
S' U R B R2 U' M2 U F // Skis
R2 U2 R' U' R U' R' // CLL
u F' M F // LR
M2 U' M' U2 M U M U' M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 M' u' // LSE

Next: R2 U' F B L F2 D2 B' R F2 R' U2 R2 L' F2 B2 D2 R2


----------



## Brest (Feb 10, 2020)

RedstoneTim said:


> Next: R2 U' F B L F2 D2 B' R F2 R' U2 R2 L' F2 B2 D2 R2


x2 y
F B R' u L2'
R U R' L U L'
d' L U' L2' U L
d F R' U' R2 U' R' U' R U' R' F'
U R U R' U R U2 R' U R' U' R U' R' U2 R

Next: R2 F2 L2 U2 B2 D R2 F2 U B2 U2 L F2 L F L B' F D2 R D'


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 10, 2020)

Brest said:


> R2 F2 L2 U2 B2 D R2 F2 U B2 U2 L F2 L F L B' F D2 R D'



(x2 y') L B' R2 D M2' D2 L F' U' M F2 M' U S R // (15) Pillars
M2' U' M S' // (4/19) Walls
D2 M D2 U' M' U M2' U // (8/27) Cube

NEXT : B2 D R2 F2 L2 U' F2 D R2 U' F2 R U F R2 D' B' F' R2 U B'
—


----------



## Neuro (Feb 10, 2020)

B2 D R2 F2 L2 U' F2 D R2 U' F2 R U F R2 D' B' F' R2 U B'

Roux FMC, 28. Weird L10P solution tied into last F2B pair.

y' F' r B' F//2 squares
U' R' U r U L' U2 R'//F2B minus Pair
U F' U F//pair + OCLL
y R2 U' R2 D B2 L2 U L2 D' B2 d M'//Pseudo PLL

Roux, 37

y' r B' R U r F'//FB
U' r2 R' U R2 U R2 F R F'//SB
U R' U' R U' R' U2 R//CMLL
M' U M U' M U M2 U M U2 M U2 M//LSE

Heise, 38

L' B U'//2 blocks
D//3rd block
B F' D F'//Block setup and pair preparation 
R D2 R2 D' R2 D R'//Fourth block
D' R D' R F'//EOF2L-1
U' R U D' R' D R' D' R2 D//Edges + 2 corners
U' R D R' U R D' R'//L3C

NEXT: B R D B R2 B' R2 U2 B' U2 F2 L2 F' L' U L R U2 F2 D


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 10, 2020)

Neuro said:


> B R D B R2 B' R2 U2 B' U2 F2 L2 F' L' U L R U2 F2 D



(y2) R2 F U (x) D2 U F' // (6) FB
R U' M2' r U' R' U2 R r U' R U2 r' // (13/19) SB
U' M2' F U R U' R' F' // (8/27) CMLL + EO
U M2' U M' U2' M U2' M2' U // (9/36) LSE

NEXT : U' B2 D R2 U' F2 R2 U2 B2 U' R2 B' D2 R' U' F' D B2 L R' B2
—


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 10, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: U' B2 D R2 U' F2 R2 U2 B2 U' R2 B' D2 R' U' F' D B2 L R' B2


*Inspection: *z2 (yellow top, green front)
*Cross:* D L D y (yellow top, orange front) U R F R
*1st Pair:* D U2 L' U L D'
*2nd Pair:* R U' R' U' L' U' L
*3rd Pair:* U R' U2 R U' R' U R
*4th Pair:* U R U2 U y' (yellow top, green front) R' U' R
*OLL:* R' F R U R' F' R F U' F'
*PLL:* U2 R2 U' R U' R U R' U R2 U D' R U' R' D U
*Next scramble:* U' B' D R' L F' D' F U2 B U2 F2 R2 F D2 L2 B R2 L F


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 11, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> U' B' D R' L F' D' F U2 B U2 F2 R2 F D2 L2 B R2 L F



(Optimized) Waterman:
// (B) // (1) Premove
(z2) D F2 U R2 B D L F2 U R' F2 D2 L' // (14) Pillars
U' M' U M S U2 S U M2' // (9/23) Walls
D2 S' D2 S' U // (5/28) Cube

Roux:
(x y') U2 L D2 U r2 U r' // (7) 3 pairs
U2 M S U' S2 M U2 F R' F' // (10/17) F2B
R2 U2' r' U2 R' F R F' // (8/25) CMLL
M2' U M' U' M2' U M2' U2' M U // (10/35) LSE

NEXT : U' B' L' F2 L F' R2 B D' B2 D2 B' L2 F B D2 R2 U2 F2 L
—


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Feb 11, 2020)

U' B' L' F2 L F' R2 B D' B2 D2 B' L2 F B D2 R2 U2 F2 L 

z x'
L D2 B R' U' R' F
L U' L2 U L
R' U2 R y U' L' U L
R' U R U' R U R'
U R' U' R y U' R U R'
M L' U' L U' L' U2 L U' M'
U2 R U R' F' R U2 R' U2 R' F R U R U2 R'
U'

NEXT : D' B R' D R D B2 U' L F2 B2 D2 B2 L2 B2 D F2 D'


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 11, 2020)

weruoaszxcvnm said:


> D' B R' D R D B2 U' L F2 B2 D2 B2 L2 B2 D F2 D'



(y' x') F R2 B' F' // (4) FB
M S R S' // (4/8) EO
R' U R2 U R' U R
U R' U' L U' R U L' // (15/23) AB3E
U' M' U2 M' U M U2 M // (8/31) L3E

(y' x') M' U R2 U' r' U r2 // (7) EO + 2 squares
l U' l2 L // (4/11) F2L -2
U2 L U' R' U2 R U2 R' // (8/19) F2L -1
U L' U L U R' U L' U' R // (10/29) Solved

NEXT : D2 U2 B' D2 R2 B L2 D2 U2 B' F2 D R' B D' U R2 U2 B' D2 R'
—


----------



## Brest (Feb 11, 2020)

weruoaszxcvnm said:


> NEXT : D' B R' D R D B2 U' L F2 B2 D2 B2 L2 B2 D F2 D'


x y'
L U2 L' R' r' U r
D' R' U2
D' F' D
R F' U F U R
U R2 U' R2' U' R U2 R U' R' U' R U R2 U'



Pyjam said:


> NEXT : D2 U2 B' D2 R2 B L2 D2 U2 B' F2 D R' B D' U R2 U2 B' D2 R'


x2
D R' D F D B
U R' U' R2 U R'
U' L U' L'
U F U F'
U R' U R U' R' U' R
U2 F R U R' U' R' F' R U R' D' R U R' D R2 U2' R' U'

Next: U L2 D L2 B2 L2 U2 R2 U' F2 D F L2 U2 R' L U F' U2 B R2 U'


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 11, 2020)

Brest said:


> U L2 D L2 B2 L2 U2 R2 U' F2 D F L2 U2 R' L U F' U2 B R2 U'



Portico:
(y2) B M' U' r // (4) EO+DB
U' R2 U R // (4/8) Square R
U2 F2 R U2 L U2 L2 // (7/15) Square L
U' R' U F2 // (4/19) Left block
U' R U2 R' U' r // (6/25) Right block
U' M2' U' M2' U' M' U2' M2' U2' // (9/34) Z-Perm

The 27-move method:
(x' y) R2 U2 B' U M F' D2 R E F R E2 B // (13) Pillars
U2 M U' S2 // (4/17) Walls
M' U M' U M2' U2' M U M2' U2' // (10/27) Cube

NEXT : B2 D2 L2 F2 R2 D' L2 R2 F2 R2 U B' R D' R U2 B' U B' U L
—


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Feb 12, 2020)

B2 D2 L2 F2 R2 D' L2 R2 F2 R2 U B' R D' R U2 B' U B' U L 

z'
D' L U' R' F R2
U' R U' R2 U' R
U y' R' U' R y U' R U R' 
L' U L
y2 R U2 R' U R U' R'
R U R' U R U2 R'
U' L U L F' L' F U' L'
U









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





next : D' F2 L2 F2 R' B2 R U2 L2 R B2 R B' R B2 R' F2 D L' D


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 12, 2020)

weruoaszxcvnm said:


> D' F2 L2 F2 R' B2 R U2 L2 R B2 R B' R B2 R' F2 D L' D



Roux: 37 STM
(y2) D U2 B2 M2 F' L D // (7) FB
U2 M2' U' R' U2 R' U R' U2 R U r' U' r // (14/21) SB
U' R U' L' U R' U' L // (8/29) CMLL
U M U M2' U M' U2 M2' // (8/37) LSE

Leor: 38 STM
(y2) D U2 B2 M2 F' L D // (7) Left
R' D' r U r' D R' U R U' r2 // (11/18) EO+Middle
U2 R2 U2 R U' R' U2 R' // (8/26) Right
U' L U L' U R' U L U' R U2 L' // (12/38) LL

ZZ: 35 STM
B D R' D U F' // (6) EO+line
U' R U2 R U2 L2 U' S' U2 S // (10/16) F2L )1
L' U L U' L' // (5/21) F2L
R U R' U R U' R D R' U' R D' R2' U2 // (14/35) COLL


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 12, 2020)

weruoaszxcvnm said:


> next : D' F2 L2 F2 R' B2 R U2 L2 R B2 R B' R B2 R' F2 D L' D



CFOP: 31 STM
R' D U' F' R // (5) Cross
F U' R // (3/8) F2L 1
d R' U R' U' F R F' // (8/16) F2L 2
U R' U2 F U2 F' (R) // (7/23) F2L 3
y // 
(F) R' F2 r U' r' F2 R U2 // (8/31) 1-look Last slot Last Layer

NEXT : B2 U' B2 L2 R2 D' U' B2 U' F2 R2 B' D U2 R' F2 R D' R F' U
—


----------



## mista (Feb 14, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : B2 U' B2 L2 R2 D' U' B2 U' F2 R2 B' D U2 R' F2 R D' R F' U



CFOP:
U' D' F' R U2 // Cross (5/5)
R' D' R D B D B' // 1st pair (7/12)
D' F D F' D R' D' R // 2nd pair (8/20)
D2 R D R' L D L' D' // 28 to 3C1T

End solve like normal:
R D2 R' D2 R D2 R' D2 R D2 // LS+CO (10/37)
R2 B R' F2 R B' R' F2 R2 D // PLL (10/47)

Solving using insertions:
*Skeleton: *^ D' U' F' R U2 R' D' R D B D B' D' F D F' D R' D' R D2 * R D L R' D L' D'
^ = F U F' D' F U' F' D (8-2)
* = D L2 D' R D L2 D' R' (8-6)

*Final Solution: *F U F' D' F U' F' U' F' R U2 R' D' R D B D B' D' F D F' D R' D' R D' L2 D' R D R' L' D L' D' (36 moves)

*Next: *R' D L' D2 F2 L2 F2 U2 R' B2 L F U' F D R B R F'


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 14, 2020)

mista said:


> R' D L' D2 F2 L2 F2 U2 R' B2 L F U' F D R B R F'



(y') r2 B D L D2 R F r' F // (9) FB
U' r U R' U' R' U // (7/16) SB
r' U2' R U' r' U2 R // (7/23) CMLL
M2' U' M U M U' M U2' M' U' M2' // (11/34) LSE

NEXT : R' U2 B2 L D2 L2 B2 R U2 L U2 B D2 B R' B D F R2
—


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 14, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: R' U2 B2 L D2 L2 B2 R U2 L U2 B D2 B R' B D F R2


*Inspection: *z2 y (yellow top, orange front)
*X-Cross:* R U' R' F U R U' R' U' R y' (yellow top, green front) R U' R2 F R U' L
*2nd Pair:* U L U' L'
*3rd Pair:* U2 R U2 R' U' R U R'
*4th Pair:* y2 (yellow top, blue front) U2 L' U' L U L' U' L 
*OLL:* R' F R U R' F' R F U' F'
*PLL:* R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'
*Next scramble:* L2 R2 B' L2 D2 F2 D2 R2 F' L2 B2 R B2 F R' F2 U2 R' U F'


----------



## WoowyBaby (Feb 14, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : R' U2 B2 L D2 L2 B2 R U2 L U2 B D2 B R' B D F R2



F' R2 D // EO (3/3)
S R2 D F U // Domino (5/8)
F' R2 B' R2 F' R2 // Blocks (6/14)
B2 L2 U2 B' R2 U2 F' D2 // Finish (8/22)

Next: F2 D L2 R2 D2 F' D2 F L2 B' R2 U2 R2 D2 R' U2 F' D' U2 B' L'


----------



## Etotheipi (Feb 14, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> F' R2 D // EO (3/3)
> S R2 D F U // Domino (5/8)
> F' R2 B' R2 F' R2 // Blocks (6/14)
> B2 L2 U2 B' R2 U2 F' D2 // Finish (8/22)
> ...


Did you do an hour long FMC attempt on that or just wing it? Cause if you spent an hour on an example solve game solve, then wow, but if you did that solve without the hour then more wow.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 14, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: F2 D L2 R2 D2 F' D2 F L2 B' R2 U2 R2 D2 R' U2 F' D' U2 B' L'


*Inspection: *x2 (yellow top, blue front)
*Cross:* R F2 U' R' F' L B2
*1st* *Pair:* y' (yellow top, orange front) U' R U' R' U2 R' U' R2 (cancel into next pair)
*2nd Pair:* U R' U' L U L'
*3rd Pair:* y (yellow top, blue front) U L F' L' F
*4th Pair:* y2 (yellow top, green front) U2 (R U R' U')2 R U R' U2
*OLL:* Lw' U2 L U L' U Lw
*PLL:* R U R' U' D R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 D' U
*Next scramble:* B L2 F2 L2 R' D2 R F2 D2 B2 R F2 U R F L' D L2 B U


----------



## WoowyBaby (Feb 14, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> *Next scramble:* B L2 F2 L2 R' D2 R F2 D2 B2 R F2 U R F L' D L2 B U



Very quick solution:

B' L' B2 D R' // EO (5/5)
U M2 F D' R2 F' // Domino (6/11)
D' B2 D L2 U R2 U2 R2 // Corners (8/19)
U' F2 L2 U D2 B2 U D' B2 R2 U2 // Finish (11/30)

Edit: Taking a few more minutes will find you a much better finish:
D' L2 B2 U' L2 F2 L2 D2 // Finish (8/27)

To answer your question @Etotheipi , no, I did not find 23 moves in five minutes or something like that, lmao.
Also, for some scrambles on forums I sometimes actually take more than an hour, or it might just be quick like this one.

Next: D' L2 D2 L2 U F2 D' L2 U F U2 F2 R' F U F' D2 U2 R


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 15, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> D' L2 D2 L2 U F2 D' L2 U F U2 F2 R' F U F' D2 U2 R



(x2) U D2 R' B' // (4) EO
L D R L' D U2 R D // (12) 2x2x3
R U2 R' U' R2 U2 R2 U R U' // (22) AB4C
➜
(x2) U D2 R' B' // (4) EO
L D R L' U2 R U' R' D R D // (15) 2x2x3
U R U2 R2 D' R U' R' D R' U2 R2 U R U' // (30) Solved

NEXT : D2 F2 R2 B2 L F2 L' D2 U2 L B2 F U R' D U2 L' F' L' R' B'
—


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Feb 15, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> Portico:
> (y2) B M' U' r // (4) EO+DB
> U' R2 U R // (4/8) Square R
> U2 F2 R U2 L U2 L2 // (7/15) Square L
> ...



(y2) B M' U' r // (4) EO+DB
U' R2 U R // (4/8) Square R
U2 F2 R U2 L U2 L2 // (7/15) Square L
U' R' U F2 // (4/19) Left block
U' R U2 R' U' r // (6/25) Right block
E2 M' E2 U M2 U' M2 U // Z-PERM (8/33)

alg.cubing.net



Spoiler



click here for explanation


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 15, 2020)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> (y2) B M' U' r // (4) EO+DB
> U' R2 U R // (4/8) Square R
> U2 F2 R U2 L U2 L2 // (7/15) Square L
> U' R' U F2 // (4/19) Left block
> ...



(y2) B M' U' r // (4) EO+DB
U' R2 U R // (4/8) Square R
U2 F2 R U2 L U2 L2 // (7/15) Square L
U' R' U F2 // (4/19) Left block
U' R U2 R' U' r // (6/25) Right block
S2 M u' S2 u S2 U // (7/32) Z-Perm

S2 beats E2.


----------



## WoowyBaby (Feb 15, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : D2 F2 R2 B2 L F2 L' D2 U2 L B2 F U R' D U2 L' F' L' R' B'



I tried using a program, and it found this solution:

(z)
R L2 D2 r' F' M' B D2 // FB (8/8)
M U' R U2 r' U R U' R2 // SB+CMLL (9/17)
U M U2 M' U' M2 U2 // LSE (7/24)

Wow. Computers are OP.

-----

EDIT: Since @Pyjam seems disappointed with my experimental playing with computer generated solutions, here is a real solve:

E B2 R2 F // EO (4/4)
M F L2 F B U2 F R // Domino (8/12)
E2 L2 B' R2 F L2 // lmao wut AB3C (6/18)
L2 F R2 F' L2 F R2 F' // Done k (8-3=5/23)

wtf was that domino phase i did 6 moves to 3c lol
(and then right at the end of was optimal 3c spot, 8-3)

I like how my human solution was literally better than the computer generated one XD
23 vs. 24, or, in the superior metric, HTM, 26 vs. 29 

Next: B L2 U2 F2 D L2 U2 F2 R2 U L2 U' F2 R' U B R' B' R2 F' U'


----------



## RedstoneTim (Feb 15, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: B L2 U2 F2 D L2 U2 F2 R2 U L2 U' F2 R' U B R' B' R2 F' U'


ZZ-Zipper, 38 STM
x'
U F2 B' D R' B M' u2 // XEOCross
R U' R' (D U') R' U' // 2nd pair
R2 U' R' L' U L // 3rd pair
D' R' U2 R U2 L U' R' U L' // COLL
U' S' U2 S U' R U // L5EP

Next: D2 L2 F L2 F D2 B2 F' D2 F L2 D' F' L' R F2 D U L F2


----------



## ProStar (Feb 15, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> S2 M u' S2 u S2 U // (7/32) Z-Perm



Well that cuts a couple moves off my FMC average lol


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 15, 2020)

Really? Slice moves are heavily taxed at FMC.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 15, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> Really? Slice moves are heavily taxed at FMC.



Better than the one I normally use.


----------



## WoowyBaby (Feb 15, 2020)

The best Z-Perm for FMC is no Z-Perm at all.

Z-Perms and H-Perms are both double swaps of edges, also known as 2e2e.
And 2e2e can be solved simply with R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U2, and its many variants. Only 6 HTM instead of 15 HTM.

Watch a short video on insertions, and your FMC global average could drop over 5 moves instantly.

Also, next scramble is still:
B L2 U2 F2 D L2 U2 F2 R2 U L2 U' F2 R' U B R' B' R2 F' U'


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 16, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> B L2 U2 F2 D L2 U2 F2 R2 U L2 U' F2 R' U B R' B' R2 F' U'



(x y) E F R' U2 L' U2 // (6) 8 corners
F M' U2 M U2 F' // (6/12) 4 pillars
M' S' U' S // (4/16) 2 walls
M U' M' U M U2 M' U' M2' // (9/25) 1 cube

NEXT : F R2 F2 D2 R2 F2 U2 F L2 D2 B' U' F' R' B' L2 U2 L D U2
—


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Feb 17, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> M U' M' U M U2 M' U' M2' // (9/25) 1 cube
> 
> NEXT : F R2 F2 D2 R2 F2 U2 F L2 D2 B' U' F' R' B' L2 U2 L D U2
> —



a simpler algorithm with only M' moves
U (or U') M' U' M' U' M' U' M2' U' M' U' M' U' M'


----------



## Chris_Cube (Feb 17, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : F R2 F2 D2 R2 F2 U2 F L2 D2 B' U' F' R' B' L2 U2 L D U2
> —



Salvia Method Solution

Salvia Method 84 htm:

x2 U F' // RF & LF Edges (2/3)
D U L U' L' U2 L U L' D2 U2 L U' L' U2 R' U' R // 1st Layer Corners
y2 U' S' U2 S U M'F' M2 F M' // Last 2 M-Edges (10/8)
y' R' U' R F R2 D' R U R' D R2 U' F' // COLL
U' M' U' M U' S U' S' y M' U M U' S' U' S U2 M' U' M U' M' U2 M U // Last Edges with PLL Skip

Bad Movecount because of 1st Layer Corners and ELL at the End (maybe some suggestions what i could do better?)

NEXT: D' F R2 D R' D' L F L R F B' U2 R' D U2 F2 D2 F' U2 D L' F D' L2


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 17, 2020)

Oups, the previous post has vanished.

Scramble was: D' F R2 D R' D' L F L R F B' U2 R' D U2 F2 D2 F' U2 D L' F D' L2

L U x' D' R' U R2 D // (7) FB
f R f' R2 U // (5/12) SB with an awesome trick
R2' D' r U r' D r U' r U r' // (11/23) CMLL
U M U' M' U' M U M // (8/31) LSE

NEXT : B2 U R2 D' L2 D' U' R2 B2 U' B2 L B2 L' B2 D2 F U R B R'
—


----------



## Chris_Cube (Feb 17, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : (still) F R2 F2 D2 R2 F2 U2 F L2 D2 B' U' F' R' B' L2 U2 L D U2
> —


Was my solution too long? Maybe I misunderstood the Rules ...


----------



## ProStar (Feb 17, 2020)

Chris_Cube said:


> Was my solution too long? Maybe I misunderstood the Rules ...



You were fine, I think Pyjam misunderstood something


----------



## Chris_Cube (Feb 17, 2020)

Oh I think my solution isn't really suitable in this certain thread, because it is basically too long. Maybe you can give me some advice how i can improve the solution?


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Feb 17, 2020)

Chris_Cube said:


> Oh I think my solution isn't really suitable in this certain thread, because it is basically too long. Maybe you can give me some advice how i can improve the solution?


F R2 F2 D2 R2 F2 U2 F L2 D2 B' U' F' R' B' L2 U2 L D U2

x2 U F' // RF & LF Edges (2/3)
U y R U R D' y R' F2 R F' // CORNERS

Maybe you could focus on less moves corners


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 17, 2020)

Edit: Sorry, the last time I checked this page, your post has vanished. I see it's back online now.
I don't know why your post has been deleted.
I thought you've deleted it. Haven't you?
I don't know what happened.

For the advices, I would say:
• Put the first 2 edges on the back
• Solve the last 2 corners on D like F2L
• Use CMLL instead of COLL


----------



## Chris_Cube (Feb 17, 2020)

Hey, no i did not delete my post, I edited it to insert the Link to alg.cubing.net. Maybe this was the reason.
Thanks for the advice  is there even a better solution for inserting the last M Edges?


----------



## Chris_Cube (Feb 17, 2020)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> F R2 F2 D2 R2 F2 U2 F L2 D2 B' U' F' R' B' L2 U2 L D U2
> 
> x2 U F' // RF & LF Edges (2/3)
> U y R U R D' y R' F2 R F' // CORNERS
> ...



Yeah I tried it and its really a better solution! I will practice it for a while and learn CMLL and then I should get better movecount


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 17, 2020)

Chris_Cube said:


> is there even a better solution for inserting the last M Edges?


After COLL:
M2' D M2' D'
U2 M' U' M
U M2 U M U2 M U

NEXT : B2 U R2 D' L2 D' U' R2 B2 U' B2 L B2 L' B2 D2 F U R B R'
—


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Feb 17, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> After COLL:
> M2' D M2' D'
> U2 M' U' M
> U M2 U M U2 M U
> ...


genius!

DL / DR then L6E


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 17, 2020)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> genius!


 Thank you!


----------



## Chris_Cube (Feb 17, 2020)

Scramble was: B2 U R2 D' L2 D' U' R2 B2 U' B2 L B2 L' B2 D2 F U R B R'

My Solution

with Salvia-Method:
F R2 F2 // RF & LF (3/4)
x2 R U' F2 R2 D2 R2 U R' D' R U' R' U R U' R' // FL-Corners
U' R U R' U' F' U' // ML-Edges (8/8)
F2 R' F' R U2 R U' R' U R U2' R' U' // CMLL Case Pi
M' U'M' U M2 // FL-Edges
y M' U' M U2 M' U' M // ELL

Now with slightly better FL-Corners.
NEXT:
Scramble: B2 L R2 D R L2 U D2 L2 B2 U' F L' D2 U B' U2 L' F' U' R2 B' U2 B R


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 18, 2020)

Yeh! That's better!



Chris_Cube said:


> B2 L R2 D R L2 U D2 L2 B2 U' F L' D2 U B' U2 L' F' U' R2 B' U2 B R



Roux:
(z2) R U2 B F' R2 F // (6) FB
U R r U' r2 F R' F' U r // (10/16) SB
U' M2 r U2' R2' D' R U' R' D R2 U' R' // (13/29) OLLCP
U2 M' U2 M2' U' M2' U2 // (7/36) LSE

Waterman:
(x' y') E' B2 L D R' F' U S2 L' U2 F2 B' L D B' F' // (16) Pillars
U2 M' U' S2 // (4/20) Walls
U2 M' U' M U' M2' U' M' // (8/28) Cube

NEXT : R' U' R D R' D2 B' L' F' U2 B2 D' B2 R2 U2 L2 D' B2 L2 D2
—


----------



## goidlon (Feb 18, 2020)

CFOP:

Inspection: x2

Cross: F' D U R L2 R F R2

F2l 1: R U2 R' U2 y' R U R'

F2l 2: L U' L2 U' L y' U' R U R'

F2l 3: y' U2 R U' R' U R U' R'

F2l 4: U2 L' U L

OLL: U F R U R' U' F' SUNE

PLL: U y2 GC PERM


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 18, 2020)

Next is missing. I'm using the previous scramble.



Pyjam said:


> R' U' R D R' D2 B' L' F' U2 B2 D' B2 R2 U2 L2 D' B2 L2 D2



F' L D B // (4) EO
U L U2 M2' E2 y // (5/9) 1x2x3 block
R2 M U2 M2' U2 M' U2 M2' // (8/17) 2x2x3 block
y E L2 D R' D' L2 D R' U R2 // (10/27) Solved

NEXT : R2 B2 R L U' F B' R' B' L U' B2 U2 R2 D' B2 R2 F L2 D2 R2
—


----------



## ProStar (Feb 18, 2020)

goidlon said:


> OLL: U F R U R' U' F' SUNE



That's not a Sune


----------



## fun at the joy (Feb 18, 2020)

ProStar said:


> That's not a Sune


I guess he was to lazy to write out R U R' U R U2 R'


----------



## ProStar (Feb 18, 2020)

goidlon said:


> CFOP:
> 
> Inspection: x2
> 
> ...



What scramble were you using? Taking Pyjam's scramble, your solution leaves the cube with F2L-1+EO


----------



## mista (Feb 19, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : R2 B2 R L U' F B' R' B' L U' B2 U2 R2 D' B2 R2 F L2 D2 R2



(z2 y)
S' D B' U D2 F' D // FB (7)
r2 U R2 U R r2' U' r2 M U R' // SB (11/18)
U' R U R' U R U r' F R' F' r2 R' // CMLL (13/21)
U2 M // 3E Set-up (2/23)
F' L' B L S' L' B' L B // CUBE (9/32)

*Next: *D' L2 U2 L2 R2 U L2 R2 D B2 R B' L2 U R D F2 D' F' U2


----------



## Neuro (Feb 19, 2020)

For: R2 B2 R L U' F B' R' B' L U' B2 U2 R2 D' B2 R2 F L2 D2 R2

Roux, 34

y z r R D2 R' S'//FB
r U R U' r2 U' F R F' //SB
R' U L U' R U l' //CMLL
U M' U2 M U' M U2 M2 U M' U2 M2 U2//LSE

NEXT: U F' L2 D L2 U' R2 U B2 D' U2 F2 B' U' L F2 D' B' R F'


----------



## Brest (Feb 19, 2020)

Neuro said:


> NEXT: U F' L2 D L2 U' R2 U B2 D' U2 F2 B' U' L F2 D' B' R F'


x' y
U r U2 D x' U D2' F L'
y' x' L' U L2 F L' y'
R' U R' U' R U2 R U R'
f R f' R2' u' R U' R' U R' u R2 U'

Next: D F2 R2 D' U2 R2 D' B2 D B2 U' F' R' U' B2 F D R L' B F U2


----------



## mista (Feb 19, 2020)

Neuro said:


> NEXT: U F' L2 D L2 U' R2 U B2 D' U2 F2 B' U' L F2 D' B' R F'



ZZ, 39

y2 F D' U' B' // EO (4/4)
L' D R U2 B2 // XCRS (5/9)
U R' U' R // 2nd pair (4/13)
L U R U' L' // 3rd pair (5/18)
U2 R' U' R U R' // F2L (6/24)
y R' U' R U R2 U L U' R2 U L' U R' U2 R // ZBLL (15/39) bad zbll



Brest said:


> Next: D F2 R2 D' U2 R2 D' B2 D B2 U' F' R' U' B2 F D R L' B F U2


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 20, 2020)

Brest said:


> D F2 R2 D' U2 R2 D' B2 D B2 U' F' R' U' B2 F D R L' B F U2



Portico:
B' U' D2 F' f2 // (5) EO + DB
R U2 R' U L' // (5/10) F2L 1
U' R2' U R F2 L' // (6/16) DF + F2L 2
U L' U2 L R' U' M x // (7/23) F2L 3 + 4
y2 R U R2' F R F' r U' r' U r U r' // (13/36) ZBLL
36 STM

NEXT : B2 L2 D2 L2 R2 D L2 U2 F2 U' B2 F' L' F' D2 F L' U' B2 L R2


----------



## WoowyBaby (Feb 20, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : B2 L2 D2 L2 R2 D L2 U2 F2 U' B2 F' L' F' D2 F L' U' B2 L R2



U B L U F' D L B' // DR (8/8)
U D2 F2 U B2 L2 D' // 7E (7/15)

U B L U F' D L B' U * D2 ^ # F2 % U B2 L2 D'
*= S' (1/16) ^= S (1/17)
#= M2 (1/18) %= M2 (1/19)

Final Solution: U B L U F' D L B' U S' D2 S M2 F2 M2 U B2 L2 D' (19)

Next: B' L2 U' L2 F' R' L2 D' F2 U2 D2 L' U2 L' U2 F2 L' U2 D2 L B


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 20, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> B' L2 U' L2 F' R' L2 D' F2 U2 D2 L' U2 L' U2 F2 L' U2 D2 L B



(z2) F B R D' U B' // (6) EO + DB
R' L2 U R2 U' R // (6/12) F2L 1
U2 R' F2 L2 // (4/16) F2L 2
R2 U L' U' R' // (5/21) F2L 3
E' y R2 U' R' U' R U2' R2' D' R U' // (11/32) F2L 4 + ZBLL (some cancellations)

NEXT : B2 D L2 U2 R2 D R2 U R2 B2 U' F' U' F U2 B D R2 F' U R
—


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Feb 21, 2020)

B2 D L2 U2 R2 D R2 U R2 B2 U' F' U' F U2 B D R2 F' U R 

x
R' F F D
y' U' R U U R' U' R U R'
L' U L U' L' U' L
U R' U' R U U R' U R
y y U U R U U R' U' R U R'
U' R R D R' U U R D' R' U' U' R'
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R R U' R'
U 

next :

F U2 L2 B2 F' U L2 U R2 D2 L' B L2 B' R2 U2


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 21, 2020)

weruoaszxcvnm said:


> F U2 L2 B2 F' U L2 U R2 D2 L' B L2 B' R2 U2



Leor:
(x2) E U2 r' F // (4) Left
(U2 r2 U r') (U2 S' U S) // (8/12) EO
R2 U2 R U R2 U2 R' U2 R // (9/21) Right
U2 R U' R' U' R U2' R' U2 R' D' R U' R' D R U' // (17/38) ZBLL

NEXT : U2 B' D2 B2 U2 F L2 B2 U2 R2 F L R B D R2 D B D' L2
—


----------



## mista (Feb 21, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : U2 B' D2 B2 U2 F L2 B2 U2 R2 F L R B D R2 D B D' L2



*CFOP:*
(z2 x')
u' R' F L // CRS (4/4)
u' R U R' D2 // Save pair (5/9)
B U2 B' U R' F R F' // Two pairs (8/17)
U F' r U B' U B2 U' r' // 3rd pair + EO (9/26)
y R' U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U R U2 // LS + LL (19/45)

*Next: *D2 L' R2 F U2 R2 F D2 L2 R2 B D2 F' R' B' R U' R B2 R


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Feb 21, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> Leor:
> (x2) E U2 r' F // (4) Left
> (U2 r2 U r') (U2 S' U S) // (8/12) EO
> R2 U2 R U R2 U2 R' U2 R // (9/21) Right
> ...


That is actually 3.47 WR scramble, hahaha


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 21, 2020)

mista said:


> D2 L' R2 F U2 R2 F D2 L2 R2 B D2 F' R' B' R U' R B2 R



z2 R D (L F L') R D U R2' D U' R2 // (12) 2x2x3 (partial EO)
(y) U R' U2 R2 U2 R U2 F' U' F U // (11/23) AB3C
(x) R' D2' R U2' R' D2' R U2' // (8/31) L3C

NEXT : F2 U' B U' L2 U' L B' U' B' L2 D2 B D2 B' L2 F U2 B2 U2
—


----------



## mista (Feb 22, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : F2 U' B U' L2 U' L B' U' B' L2 D2 B D2 B' L2 F U2 B2 U2



Funny CFOP,
(y') L' u' R u' F2 D2 // CRS (6/6)
R F U F' // 1st pair (4/10)
(y) R' U' F' R2 U2 R' // 2nd pair (6/16)
B U' B' // 3rd pair (3/19)
U L' U2 L U' L F' L' // F2L + EO (8/27)
(y') U2 R' D R' U R D' R' U' R' U R' U R // LL (14/41)

*Next: *D' B L' B2 L2 D B2 U' R2 U B2 D2 L' D B2 U2 R' F' L


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 22, 2020)

mista said:


> D' B L' B2 L2 D B2 U' R2 U B2 D2 L' D B2 U2 R' F' L



Funny ZZ:
b2 L' U2 F M2' D // (6) EO + Right block
U2 L U'
L2 U' L U' L'
M U2 R' F2 r // (13/19) F2L
R U R' U R2 D r' U2 r D' R2' // (11/30) ZBLL

NEXT : L' F' U2 L2 D B2 U F' B2 L U' R2 B2 L2 F2 U2 D R2 L2 F
—


----------



## WoowyBaby (Feb 22, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : L' F' U2 L2 D B2 U F' B2 L U' R2 B2 L2 F2 U2 D R2 L2 F



Used CE, but how? ↓ ↓ 

F2 (M D' B' U') // Five Pairs
D2 (R' F E2) // More Blocks
L' (B) // Insane Blocks
(L' U B2 L2 F2 D2) // Finish

Solution: F2 D2 L' x z2 D2 F2 L2 B2 U' L B' E2 F' R U B D M' (17)

Next: B' R2 U' F2 U R2 U' F2 R2 U2 B2 R2 U L D B R2 U2 L' D' U'


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 22, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: B' R2 U' F2 U R2 U' F2 R2 U2 B2 R2 U L D B R2 U2 L' D' U'


*Inspection: *x2 y' (yellow top, orange front)
*Cross:* B2 (preserving green-orange pair) D' F' R'
*1st* *Pair:* U2 L' U L
*2nd Pair:* U R U R' U L U L'
*3rd Pair:* U R' U' R U2 R' U R
*4th Pair:* y (yellow top, blue front) U' L' U' L U2 L' U' L
*OLL:* U R U R' U' R U' R' F' U' F R U R'
*PLL:* U R2 U' R U' R U R' U R2 U D' R U' R' D U
*Next scramble:* F R F2 R2 U2 R' D2 F2 R' U2 R D' F' L B U B2 D2 L U2


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 23, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> F R F2 R2 U2 R' D2 F2 R' U2 R D' F' L B U B2 D2 L U2



(z2) B F L' D' U F' // (5) EO
R' U2 F2 U R U D2 F2 U' L2 // (11/16) Left block
U2 R2 U R' U2 R U' R' U' R' // (10/26) Right block
// OLL-skip
F' U' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 U // (13/39) PLL G

NEXT : F L2 F' D2 B2 L2 F' U2 L2 F2 L2 U R B' F2 U R2 B2 R' F' L
—


----------



## RedstoneTim (Feb 23, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : F L2 F' D2 B2 L2 F' U2 L2 F2 L2 U R B' F2 U R2 B2 R' F' L


Skis, 43 STM

z x'
R' u2 U R' U R' U' F R // Skis
U R' F R F' R U R' // CLL
u' F' M' F E F' M2 F M2 L U' M' U L' // LR
u' M u U2 M U M' U2 M U2 M2 U2 // LSE

Next: R2 U B2 D F2 D R2 U R2 B2 D F D B2 R' U2 R B2 R2 F R'


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 23, 2020)

RedstoneTim said:


> R2 U B2 D F2 D R2 U R2 B2 D F D B2 R' U2 R B2 R2 F R'



(y2) B' U' F R' D2 // (5) FB
U r U2 r2 U F R2 F' U r' U' R // (12/17) SB
U2 F' r U r' U2 L' U2 L // (9/26) CMLL
U M' U M U2' M U' M2' U' M' // (10/36) LSE

NEXT : R B' R2 L' F' D' B U D2 B U2 L' D2 F2 D2 L U2 B2 L' F2 L F2
—


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 28, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> R B' R2 L' F' D' B U D2 B U2 L' D2 F2 D2 L U2 B2 L' F2 L F2



(y' x') R2 U2 r' D U F2 R2 F // (8) FB
U M' U R2 U2 R U' r // (8/16) SB
F R U' R D R' U2 R D' R2' U' F' // (12/28) CMLL
U2 M U M U M' U' D2 M D2 // (10/38) LSE

NEXT : D L' D2 R' F B2 R D' L' D2 R2 U2 L2 B' R2 L2 B' U2 B' L2
—


----------



## RedstoneTim (Feb 28, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> (y' x') R2 U2 r' D U F2 R2 F // (8) FB
> U M' U R2 U2 R U' r // (8/16) SB
> F R U' R D R' U2 R D' R2' U' F' // (12/28) CMLL
> U2 M U M U M' U' D2 M D2 // (10/38) LSE
> ...


LEOR-CT, 43 STM
F2 u2 F' D // Left block
M' U M' U' M U M2 U2 M // EOStripe
R U R' U' R2 U2 R' U' // Right square
R U2 R U R' U R // TSLE
U' y' R2 U2 R' U R U' R U2 R2 U' R' U' R U' // TTLL

Roux, 34 STM
F2 u2 F' M' U2 M D // First block
U2 R' U2 R // Second block
F' L2 D' L U2 L' D L2 U2 F // TCMLL
M2 U M U M' U' M' U2 M' U' M' U2 M' // LSE

Next: L2 B2 R2 D' F2 R2 U L2 D2 R2 U' B' F U' L2 F D L U2 R' F


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 29, 2020)

RedstoneTim said:


> L2 B2 R2 D' F2 R2 U L2 D2 R2 U' B' F U' L2 F D L U2 R' F



(y' x) D B R' U' M' D // (6) EO+cross
U' R2 L2 U' L U L2 U' R2 L' U L // (12/18) Left block
R2 U2 R U' R' // (5/23) Right square + OLL
U R2 U' R2 U R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U R2 // (12/35) Solved

NEXT : D' B2 F2 U B2 L2 F2 U2 R2 D2 U L' D2 U B' R' F' D R U' F'
—


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 29, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: D' B2 F2 U B2 L2 F2 U2 R2 D2 U L' D2 U B' R' F' D R U' F'


*Inspection: *x' y' (blue top, orange front)
*Cross:* D2 U B R' F R
*1st* *Pair:* U' L' U2 L U' L' U L
*2nd Pair:* U' R' U2 R U y' (blue top, yellow front) L' U L
*3rd Pair:* y (blue top, orange front) U' R' U R
*4th Pair:* y (blue top, white front) U' L' U' L U y' (blue top, orange front) R U R'
*OLL:* U r U R' U R' F R F' R U2 r'
*PLL:* R U R' U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 R U' R' U
*Next scramble:* F' U2 L2 B D2 F U2 B2 R2 F' U' B D F' R D' F' L' R2 D'


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 1, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> F' U2 L2 B D2 F U2 B2 R2 F' U' B D F' R D' F' L' R2 D'



ZZ : 
(z2) F' D B' R' D' // (5) EO+line
R U' R' U R U R2 // (7/12) Right square
U L U L' U2 L' U2 L' // (8/20) Left block
U R' U' R U R2' // (6/26) Right block
U L U' R U L' // (6/32) COLL
U' M2' U' M' U2 M U' M2' // (8/40) PLL U

Petrus:
F L' U' R' U' R' B R2 D R
y' r U2 r' // (13) 2x2x3
U F' U2 F // EO
R' U R' U' R' U z' // (10/23) F2L
R U R2' U' R2 U' R2' U2' R U' R U' R' // (13/36) 2GLL

NEXT : F2 R' F2 U2 F2 L U2 L R2 U2 R2 B F' R' D' U' L' D' F' R U2
—


----------



## Brest (Mar 1, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : F2 R' F2 U2 F2 L U2 L R2 U2 R2 B F' R' D' U' L' D' F' R U2


y x2
R B' L2 U' R' F R u
y U R' U' R2 U R'
U R' F U F' R
U R' F' U' F R
U2 F' R U2 R' U2 R' F R U R U R' U' R U' R'

Next: B2 D U' B2 D U' F2 U B' U2 R B L' D' B2 F' L D2 U2


----------



## BenChristman1 (Mar 1, 2020)

Brest said:


> Next: B2 D U' B2 D U' F2 U B' U2 R B L' D' B2 F' L D2 U2


*Inspection: *N/A (white top, green front)
*Cross:* D R' y' (white top, orange front) U2 R' F R U L2
*1st* *Pair:* y (white top, green front) U' L U L' U L U' L'
*2nd Pair:* L' U L R U R2 (cancel into next pair)
*3rd Pair:* U R U' R' U' R
*4th Pair:* U' L' U2 L2 F' L' F
*OLL:* U2 R' U' F U R U' R' F' R
*PLL:* U R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U
*Next scramble:* F2 D L2 B2 F2 R2 U' B2 R2 U' B L' D' R U' L F' L' B U'


----------



## d2polld (Mar 1, 2020)

*Next scramble:* F2 D L2 B2 F2 R2 U' B2 R2 U' B L' D' R U' L F' L' B U'
Cross: x2 L' R B' R' U' R' F
1st Pair: (R U R' U')x3
2nd pair: U2 D L' U L D'
3rd Pair: R' U R U L' U' L U' L' U L
Last slot: R' U2 R U' y R U R'
OLL: U' L' U' L U' L' U L U L F' L' F
PLL: M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 M' U
Scramble: F' U2 F' L' U R' D2 F L B F2 U F2 U L2 B2 D' F2 U L2 B2


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 2, 2020)

Welcome to the forum, d2polld.



d2polld said:


> F' U2 F' L' U R' D2 F L B F2 U F2 U L2 B2 D' F2 U L2 B2



(z2) D' U' r' F U2 R B' // (7) FB
U R U' r2 U r' U2 r U R' // (10/17) SB
U2 R' F R U F U' R U R' U' F' // (12/29) CMLL
U' M U2' M' U M U // (7/36) LSE

NEXT : R2 L2 F R' U' B U' B2 U' L2 U2 D2 B2 L F2 R U2 R
—


----------



## Attila (Mar 2, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : R2 L2 F R' U' B U' B2 U' L2 U2 D2 B2 L F2 R U2 R
> —


U B2 U F2 B’ // CO

U D F’ U2 F // CP minus 1 move

D’ F’ B’ // EO

L R U2 L2 R’ B D2 U2 F’ // DR

L D2 L





Next scramble:

*L D B L B2 U2 L D' U F U F2 L2 F D2 R B R2 L' F2 D' U' F2 B' U'*


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 2, 2020)

Attila said:


> L D B L B2 U2 L D' U F U F2 L2 F D2 R B R2 L' F2 D' U' F2 B' U'



(x) R2 U' F L u2 F // (6) Left block
U R2 r U2 r' U r' // (7/13) EO
U' r2 U' R2 U' R U' M2' // (8/21) F2L
R U R' U R U' R' B' U R U2 R' U' B // (14/35) ZBLL

NEXT : F R2 F' B D B' D2 F' D R L2 B2 R2 U2 D' F2 L2 B2 R2 D2
—


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Mar 4, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> (x) R2 U' F L u2 F // (6) Left block
> U R2 r U2 r' U r' // (7/13) EO
> U' r2 U' R2 U' R U' M2' // (8/21) F2L
> R U R' U R U' R' B' U R U2 R' U' B // (14/35) ZBLL
> ...


x y // inspection
D' R' y' R' U R' F F // cross
R U R' L U U L' L' U' L // 1st pair
U R U R' U' U' R U R' // 2nd pair
y y U R U R' y' R U R' // 3rd pair
y U R U' R' y' U R' U' R // 4th pair
y R U' U' R R U' R U' R' U' U' F R F' // OLL

NEXT : D2 R' D L2 D2 F' L F2 B' U2 B2 D2 R2 D2 B' D2 B' L2 D F' 
—


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 4, 2020)

weruoaszxcvnm said:


> D2 R' D L2 D2 F' L F2 B' U2 B2 D2 R2 D2 B' D2 B' L2 D F'



Nice scramble !

(x2 y) L R2 U F' D R D' // (7) 1 move to 2x2x3
R' U2 R2 F2 R2 U2 R' U2 F' // (9/16) F2L
(y) F U R' F R F' R' F R F' U' F' U2 // (13/29) Solved

NEXT : D2 B2 U2 L2 F2 L B2 F2 R' U2 R2 D L' U' B2 D2 L2 B' U2 R'
—


----------



## mista (Mar 18, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : D2 B2 U2 L2 F2 L B2 F2 R' U2 R2 D L' U' B2 D2 L2 B' U2 R'



R // pair (1/1)
F R2 F' // 221 (3/4)
R' U R U D // 222 + pair (5/9)
F L' F // another 221 (3/12)
U' // 223 (1/13)
R F B' U B R B' U B R' F' R' // 231 + pair (12/25)
L' D' L D F' // Solve (5/30)

*Next: *L2 F2 U L2 U2 L2 R2 B2 U R2 F2 U' R' B' L' R B F' U' B' R


----------



## RedstoneTim (Mar 19, 2020)

mista said:


> *Next: *L2 F2 U L2 U2 L2 R2 B2 U R2 F2 U' R' B' L' R B F' U' B' R


42, 42 STM

x2 y
U2 F' L E' F B' // FB
R2 U2 R2 U2 // SBsquare + c
R2 U' R U R' U R' F R F' R U2 R' U2 // Conjugated CMLL
M U M U M2 U' M2 U' R // EO+FR
U M2 U' M' U2 M' U2 M2 U2 // L6EP

Next: D2 L2 D' L2 D' L2 U2 R2 F2 D B2 L R D2 U' B' F2 U' R F' R'


----------



## BenChristman1 (Mar 19, 2020)

RedstoneTim said:


> Next: D2 L2 D' L2 D' L2 U2 R2 F2 D B2 L R D2 U' B' F2 U' R F' R'


*Inspection: *x2 y' (yellow top, orange front)
*Cross:* D B R' F y (yellow top, blue front) U R' F R
*1st* *Pair:* y (yellow top, red front) L' U L U R' U R
*2nd Pair:* L' U' L U' y' (yellow top, blue front) L' U' L
*3rd Pair:* U2 R U R2 F R F'
*4th Pair:* U2 R' U' R U R U' R'
*OLL:* F' U' L' U L F
*PLL:* U2 M2 U M' U2 M U M2 U'
*Next scramble:* D R U2 L' F2 U2 B2 F2 U2 R F2 R2 B D' U2 R' F D B' F


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Mar 20, 2020)

Example solve :

Generated By csTimer on 2020-03-20
5. (11.08) D' F' L U2 B2 R2 B2 L D2 L2 U2 R' D2 B' L2 B' D B' D B'

z y // inspection
R' D U' L F' // cross
L U' L' y' U L' U' L // 1st pair
R' U R U L U L' // 2nd pair
R' U R U' R U R' // 3rd pair
y U' U' R U' U' R' U' U' R U' R' // 4th pair
U' (R U R' U R U' U' R') (F R U' R' U R U R' F') // OLL
U' U' // AUF


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Mar 20, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> *Inspection: *x2 y' (yellow top, orange front)
> *Cross:* D B R' F y (yellow top, blue front) U R' F R
> *1st* *Pair:* y (yellow top, red front) L' U L U R' U R
> *2nd Pair:* L' U' L U' y' (yellow top, blue front) L' U' L
> ...



U2 R U R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair
U R' U' R y U' R U R' // 4th pair
y2 R' U' R' F R F' R' F R F' U R // OLL


----------



## BenChristman1 (Mar 20, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> *Next scramble:* D R U2 L' F2 U2 B2 F2 U2 R F2 R2 B D' U2 R' F D B' F


*Inspection: *x (green top, yellow front)
*Cross:* L R2 U' R' F R
*1st* *Pair:* y (green top, red front) U' L' U' L y' (green top, yellow front) U' L' U' L
*2nd Pair:* U' R' U' R U' R' U R
*3rd Pair:* y' (green top, orange front) L' U L y' (green top, white front) U R U R'
*4th Pair:* U' L U' L' U L U L'
*OLL:* U r U r' R U R' U' r U' r'
*PLL:* U2 x' R' D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R2 F2
*Next scramble:* U2 L2 F2 L' D2 B2 F2 R F2 U2 B2 U2 F' D' B2 U2 L2 R F L2


----------



## RedstoneTim (Mar 21, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> *Inspection: *x (green top, yellow front)
> *Cross:* L R2 U' R' F R
> *1st* *Pair:* y (green top, red front) U' L' U' L y' (green top, yellow front) U' L' U' L
> *2nd Pair:* U' R' U' R U' R' U R
> ...


Roux with EOFB, 31 STM

z2
F U' L B' L R U2 R' D2 // EOFB
R' U' R2 U2 R' U' R' // SS
U R2 D' R U2 R' D // WVCP
r2 U' M2 U M' U2 M U // L6EP

Next: R L B' R' F2 B U' D' B' R' U2 R2 U R2 B2 U2 R2 D' F2 U' F2


----------



## Muffenssi (Mar 21, 2020)

RedstoneTim said:


> Roux with EOFB, 31 STM
> 
> z2
> F U' L B' L R U2 R' D2 // EOFB
> ...



I used beginner last layer because i'm stupid and i don't know how to do oll or pll lol

Inspection: Y
Cross: D R2 D L2 D F' U' R U
1st Pair: z2 R' U' R U L' U' L
2nd Pair: B U B' Y F U F' U2 F U' F'
3rd Pair: R' U2 R2 U R'
4th Pair: U2 y' L U' L' U2 y2 R' U2 R U2 y2 L' U L
yellow cross on top: F R U R' U' F' f R U R' U' f'
orient edges: U' y2 R U R' U R U2 R' U
orient corners: y U R U' L' U' R' U L
twist the corners: z2 U R U' R' U R U' R' D' R U R' U' D

kinda cringe but the best i could do

Next: D' B2 U2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U2 R' D2 R B2 D' B L D2 R' B F R


----------



## mista (Mar 23, 2020)

Muffenssi said:


> Next: D' B2 U2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U2 R' D2 R B2 D' B L D2 R' B F R



CFOP, 39 STM

z' x' f' M' u' L // Cross
U' L' U L d R U R2' U R U R' U' R // first two pairs
y' L' U' r2 x' U R' U' M // F2L
F' L' U' L U F // OLL
U' R2 U' S' U2 S U' R2 // Stachura Uperm

*Next:* D' R' L2 D2 B2 L2 U' F2 R2 U2 L2 D' R F' D' B2 D2 B' L D'


----------



## LunarStellar (Mar 23, 2020)

mista said:


> *Next:* D' R' L2 D2 B2 L2 U' F2 R2 U2 L2 D' R F' D' B2 D2 B' L D'


CFOP 68 HTM
Cross: y' D' F D' R' L F' L' D2 
F2L 1: F U2 F' U R U R' U R U R' U' L' U L 
F2L 2: R U R' 
F2L 3: y R U R' U R U' R' U2 R' U R 
F2L 4: R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U2 F' U F 
OLL: U L' U L U2 L' U' y' L' U L U F 
PLL: R' U R' U' B' R' B2 U' B' U B' R B R 
Next: D U L2 F2 L2 U' F2 R2 D' R2 F' L R' D F2 U F' L' U F R


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Mar 24, 2020)

LunarStellar said:


> CFOP 68 HTM
> Cross: y' D' F D' R' L F' L' D2
> F2L 1: F U2 F' U R U R' U R U R' U' L' U L
> F2L 2: R U R'
> ...



z2 // inspection
L B U F' R F' U' R' U R' U L2 // cross
L' U L y R U R' // 1st pair
R' U2 R y' U L' U L // 2nd pair
y2 U' R U R' U' R U R' U L U L' // 3rd pair
R U' R' U' R U R' U2 R U' R'// 4th pair
U' R' U' F R' F' R F R' F' R U R // OLL
U2 // AUF

next : U2 L F' U' B U' B2 R U' L F2 R F2 R2 F2 R' F2 D2


----------



## Etotheipi (Mar 24, 2020)

x //Inspection
F r' F' U L U2 r' F //FB
U2 R' U' R U r' U' R U2 R U r' U' r //SB
R' F R U F U' R U R' U' F' //CMLL
U' M' U2 M U' M' U2 M //LSE

Critique would be nice, even though that was quite lucky.

Next: B2 R B' L R F' D F2 D2 U F' R D' U2 B2 F L R B F2 D' U B' D2 U' R2 B L B2 R'


----------



## fun at the joy (Mar 24, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> Next: B2 R B' L R F' D F2 D2 U F' R D' U2 B2 F L R B F2 D' U B' D2 U' R2 B L B2 R'


x'
D R' F2 D' R' D2 // Cross
y U2 L U2 L' // 1st Pair
(D' U') L' U2 L D // 2nd Pair
U F U R' U2 R U' R' U R // 3rd Pair
U' R U2 R' U F' // 4th Pair
U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' // OLL
U' M2 U M U2 M' U M2 // PLL

Next: L2 R2 U2 F U2 L2 B2 U2 B' D2 U2 R F' L2 B' D' F' D2 L F D'


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Mar 25, 2020)

L2 R2 U2 F U2 L2 B2 U2 B' D2 U2 R F' L2 B' D' F' D2 L F D'

try using roux

z // inspection
R' U' R2 U R' // 1st square
y' R U R' U' R U2 R' U' R U R' // 1st block
y2 U2 R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' // 2nd square
y2 M' U L' U' L U L' U' L // 2nd block
F (R U R' U')2 F' // CO
U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // CP
U M' U M' // EO
U M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 U2 // EP 

NEXT : L2 B' R U' F L2 D F2 U2 F2 B2 U2 R' U2 L' D2 L B2 R F' L


----------



## Etotheipi (Mar 25, 2020)

weruoaszxcvnm said:


> NEXT : L2 B' R U' F L2 D F2 U2 F2 B2 U2 R' U2 L' D2 L B2 R F' L


y x //Inspection
U' R' U R F' U R r B //FB
U R2 U2 B' R' B r' U2 r' U r U2 r' U' R //SB
U' r' D' r U r' D r U' r U r'//CMLL
U2 M' U M U' M' U2 M' U' M2 U2 M U2 M'//LSE

Next: D2 U R B L R2 U L R D2 B2 R' U2 B F R' U2 L2 R2 U' R' F' D R2 F' D' L' U2 B' F'


----------



## WoowyBaby (Mar 25, 2020)

weruoaszxcvnm said:


> NEXT : L2 B' R U' F L2 D F2 U2 F2 B2 U2 R' U2 L' D2 L B2 R F' L



This solve is with my own totally original method!

R F' U R2 B' U L // ELF (7/7)
U' r2 U' D' r2 U D2 R2 D' R // DR (10/17)
U' M2 U' r2 U R2 // DC (6/23)
l' U R' D2 R U l U' R2 B2 R2 // CPEP (10/33)
U' M' U2 M U2 // FS (5/38)

It's a really cool method 

It averages under 40 moves, not kidding, the very first speedsolve I did with it was 36 moves, and every example solve I've made is in the 30's as well.

It has some other amazing pros as well, such as an incredibly small algorithm count, exact number unsure, but definitely far under 30, and is possible to be almost completely RUD moves with a few M moves, after the first step.

Oh darn it I got ninja'd by @Etotheipi , I'll do his scramble as well (with my new method ofc  ).


----------



## Etotheipi (Mar 25, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> This solve is with my own totally original method!
> 
> R F' U R2 B' U L // ELF (7/7)
> U' r2 U' D' r2 U D2 R2 D' R // DR (10/17)
> ...


Do tell more please, it seems very interesting. What was your time with the speed solve?


----------



## WoowyBaby (Mar 25, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> Next: D2 U R B L R2 U L R D2 B2 R' U2 B F R' U2 L2 R2 U' R' F' D R2 F' D' L' U2 B' F'



(y2)
U R2 B' U L // ELF (5/5)
U D' r2 U r2 U' R2 U' D R // DR (10/15)
U D r2 U' r2 U D R2 D R2 // DC (10/25)
F2 U' M2 U F2 // CPEP (5/30)
u2 M u2 M' u // FS (5/35)

Next: R F' D' B2 D R2 B2 U2 F2 U L2 D2 L R' D' B' L F2 R' B


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Mar 25, 2020)

D2 U R B L R2 U L R D2 B2 R' U2 B F R' U2 L2 R2 U' R' F' D R2 F' D' L' U2 B' F' 

x2 // inspection
R' D B' F' // white cross
U' R U' R' y R U' R' // 1st pair
y2 R' U R2 U' R' // 2nd pair
y' R U R' y' U R' U' R // 3rd pair
U2 z y // switch to green cross
U' M' U R U' r' // 4th pair
U x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R // PLL


----------



## WoowyBaby (Mar 25, 2020)

weruoaszxcvnm said:


> U2 z y // switch to green cross



After your legendary cross switch, you were so excited that you forgot a next scramble haha 

----------

Scramble: U' D' L' U L2 U' F2 U' R' F B2 L2 B' L2 D2 R2 F2 L2 F D2 B'

R2 L2 F // EO + Square
L D' L' D F2 D B2 L' // Domino
B2 U' B2 D R2 F2 D * F2 U' B2 // 2e2e
*= R2 F2 B2 L2 B2 F2 (6-2=4/25)

Final Solution: R2 L2 F L D' L' D F2 D B2 L' B2 U' B2 D R2 F2 D R2 F2 B2 L2 B2 U' B2 (25)

----------

Next: R' D2 R' D2 F2 L2 B2 R' F2 U2 L2 R' U F U' R2 U' B2 L F D2


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Mar 25, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> =
> 
> Next: R' D2 R' D2 F2 L2 B2 R' F2 U2 L2 R' U F U' R2 U' B2 L F D2



i got yellow x cross and OLL skip and U perm but i forget what i did, lol


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Mar 25, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> After your legendary cross switch, you were so excited that you forgot a next scramble haha
> 
> ----------
> 
> ...



better solution :

Scramble : R' D2 R' D2 F2 L2 B2 R' F2 U2 L2 R' U F U' R2 U' B2 L F D2

Solution :

U' L R F y' L' U' F F L' // x-cross
R U R' y' U R U R' // 2nd pair
y U R U' U' R' U' R U R' // 3rd pair
y U' U' R' U' R U R' U' R // 4th pair
U' U' F ( R U R' U' )2 F' // OLL

NEXT : F2 D' U' L2 R2 U B2 U L2 U' R2 F D2 L U' R' D B D F'


----------



## mista (Mar 25, 2020)

weruoaszxcvnm said:


> NEXT : F2 D' U' L2 R2 U B2 U L2 U' R2 F D2 L U' R' D B D F'



Skis method,

(y2) R' U D L B' // 5C set-up (5/5)
U2 F2 R2 F R U' R F2 // Skis + CLL (8/13)
M2 U' F M2 F' // E-Slice Edges (5/18)
M U' B' M2 B // another E-Slice Edges (5/23)
u M' u' // Centers AUF (3/26)
AND LSE...

*Next: *L2 U2 L R2 D2 L' F2 L B2 U2 F2 U' F' L D' B2 F2 L' U2 B' F'


----------



## Etotheipi (Mar 25, 2020)

mista said:


> *Next: *L2 U2 L R2 D2 L' F2 L B2 U2 F2 U' F' L D' B2 F2 L' U2 B' F'


y2 // Inspection
E R' U F' R B2 U r B'//FB (9/9)
U M' U r2 U2 R' U R U' R U R' M' U r//SB (15/24)
U' R' U' R' F R F' R U' R' U2 R//CMLL (12/36)
U' M2 U' M' U' M U2 M U2 M//LSE (10/46)

Next: D' B R' U' F' L' U R2 U L2 F U2 D2 R2 B2 L2 F2 D2 F' U2 B'


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Mar 26, 2020)

example solve :

11.59 L2 D2 R' U2 F2 L' D2 B2 F2 U R' B F2 D B2 R U2 R B

x y2 // inspection
D L' R' F // cross
y U R U' R' L' U L // 1st pair
U' R' U R y U R' U R // 2nd pair
U2 L' U L // 3rd pair
y' U R' U' R // 4th pair
(F R U R' U' F') (F R U' R' U R U R' F') // OLL

did u notice why i did F R U' R' U R U R' F' instead of sexy move + sledgehammer ?


----------



## mista (Mar 26, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> Next: D' B R' U' F' L' U R2 U L2 F U2 D2 R2 B2 L2 F2 D2 F' U2 B'




(x2) R F R U2 R U' D' F' R2 F // PS 223 (10/10)
R2 U' R2 U R2 // 221 (5/15)
U R D r' U' r D' // LS & OLL (7/22)
U2 R' U' r U2 R' F R U2 r2 F R2 U2 r' // LL & AUF (14/36)

*Next: *U2 L2 D2 F U2 B' F2 D2 F2 U2 L' D' L2 U R2 B2 D' R D' F2


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Mar 26, 2020)

D' B R' U' F' L' U R2 U L2 F U2 D2 R2 B2 L2 F2 D2 F' U2 B'

try again using roux :

x' // inspection
R U F' // 1st square
R' U R' U R y' U2 L F' L' F // 1st block
y U' R2 U' R U2 R' y U R U' R' // 2nd square
y' M2 y' U2 R' U' R U2 R' U R // 2nd block
y U2 L U' R' U L' U' R // CO
U' R' U R' U' y R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F // CP
y' U' M' U2 M // EO
M2 U2 M2 U // EP









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





NEXT : R' U2 R' F2 R' B2 L2 F2 U2 F2 D2 R' F' U B' F' L' R' U


----------



## RedstoneTim (Mar 26, 2020)

weruoaszxcvnm said:


> NEXT : R' U2 R' F2 R' B2 L2 F2 U2 F2 D2 R' F' U B' F' L' R' U



Roux, 31 STM
y' x'
U' R D // FB
M2 U R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U' r // SB
U2 F R U R' U' F' // CMLL
U M U M' U' M U2 M' U M' U2 M' // LSE

LEOR-4c, 33 STM
y' x'
U' R D // Left block
r2 U r' // EOStripe
U R2 U R2 U' R U R' U R U R' // Right block
U' r U2 R2 F R F' R U2 r' // COLL
M2 U' M U2 M // 4c


Next: B' F' L2 D2 F U2 B F2 U2 R2 U2 L' D U' L' U2 R U' F R2 B


----------



## WoowyBaby (Mar 26, 2020)

RedstoneTim said:


> U' R D // Left block
> r2 U r' // EOStripe



Wow, that LEOR solve has a super lucky start: 6 moves for Left Block and EOStripe!! Insane lmaooo



RedstoneTim said:


> Next: B' F' L2 D2 F U2 B F2 U2 R2 U2 L' D U' L' U2 R U' F R2 B



I’m using my new amazing method again, now I need to come up with a name for it:

(y2)
L2 U2 L2 F L U’ R’ // ELF (7)
U’ R2 D’ R2 D2 R // DR (13)
U R2 U’ D’ R2 U’ l2 // DC (20)
U2 l’ U R’ D2 R U’ R’ D2 r2 x’ // CPEP (30)
U u2’ M’ U2 M’ // FS (35)

A 35 move solution is quite standard for this method, lots of RUD moves are as well.

Edit: I should make a tutorial and explanation video for this method.

Next: F2 D' R F' B2 U2 D' B' L2 U2 B2 L2 U2 D R2 D B2 U F2 L'


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Mar 29, 2020)

got sub 11 today

10.72s.

U2 B2 D2 L U2 F2 L F2 R' U2 L F' D' B U2 F2 U R2 B R D'

x2 y // inspection
L' U L U' L U L' // 1st pair
R F2 U' R' F R // cross
U' R U' R' U R' U' R // 2nd pair
y' R U R2 U' R // 3rd pair
U2 R U R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
F R' F' R U R U' R' // OLL
U' // AUF









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net


----------



## ProStar (Mar 29, 2020)

weruoaszxcvnm said:


> got sub 11 today
> 
> 10.72s.
> 
> ...



This is for example solves, not for reconstructions. Try posting these in the reconstruction thread instead


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Mar 29, 2020)

ProStar said:


> This is for example solves, not for reconstructions. Try posting these in the reconstruction thread instead


u can also treat it as a example solve, as simple as that.


----------



## ProStar (Mar 29, 2020)

weruoaszxcvnm said:


> u can also treat it as a example solve, as simple as that.



But you didn't take the last scramble, you did a speedsolve, reconstructed it, and left no next scramble


----------



## D1zzy (Mar 29, 2020)

Scramble: F2 D' R F' B2 U2 D' B' L2 U2 B2 L2 U2 D R2 D B2 U F2 L'

(CFOP)

Inspection: y z2
Cross: L' B L2 F2 U R2 D2
1st Pair: L U' L' U' R U R' U R U' R'
2nd Pair: L U' L' U d L U' L'
3rd Pair: U2 R U' R' U' L' U' L
4th Pair: U R U' R' U F' U' F
OLL: F R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' F'
PLL: U' x R2 F R F' R U2 r' U r U2

Next Scramble: R2 U R2 U F2 U F2 U L2 U' R2 U B U L2 F2 R' D2 R2 B D


----------



## RedstoneTim (Mar 29, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> Wow, that LEOR solve has a super lucky start: 6 moves for Left Block and EOStripe!! Insane lmaooo


I cheated a bit because I used UL and UR, though the scramble was still really lucky!



WoowyBaby said:


> I’m using my new amazing method again, now I need to come up with a name for it:


This looks interesting, is there a description on your method somewhere?



weruoaszxcvnm said:


> u can also treat it as a example solve, as simple as that.


You're supposed to solve the given scramble here though, this thread isn't supposed to be a place where people only post their lucky solves but where you can see how they approach any given scramble. That's also what the stickied post tells you to do, no word of "post any example solve":


Sa967St said:


> Please use most recent unused scramble in the thread, then *post a scramble for the next person*, along with your written solution.


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Mar 29, 2020)

Ok i am so sorry . I didnt know that there is the rules.


----------



## Neuro (Apr 1, 2020)

From D1zzy's scramble:

Roux, 45 STM. Average FB, rest is pretty ugly
x2 D U' B F2 U R' F//FB
U2 r2 U R' U' R r U R2' U' r//SB
R U R' F' R U2 R' U' R U' R' F R U' R'//CMLL
U' M' U M U' M' U M' U' M U2 M//LSE

I attempted to use @WoowyBaby method as well, 37 STM
x2 F' L' R2 D B' r' F' r//EO Line on Left
D R2 D U2 R' D' R U' R D2 U' R//CO and finish E stripe
D' U R2 U' R2' U2 R2 D//Parallel Columns on D (made sure no parity)
M' U2 M'//Solve Corners and 2 U Edges
U M' U2 M' U D'//L4E

Here's what I deducted from solves I found:
1. Solve EO line on left; instead of DFDB, insert FLBL
2. Perform Corner Orientation (CO) while solving the E slice (FRBR)
***Not sure exactly how Woowy does this, but you can use the method outlined on the SSC page
3. Solve 2 1x1x3 columns on the bottom parallel to each other
***Execute similar to the Lin method on Square-1; try to avoid parity for simplicity
4. Solve corners and 2 U edges
***I don't know if it's done intuitively or if there's algs; solves shown so far seemed very simple regarding this step
5. L4E, done with mix of <M,U,u> moves

NEXT: L2 U2 B' R2 B' L2 U2 L2 B' L2 D' L' R U R' F2 L D' U


----------



## Neuro (Apr 1, 2020)

Fantastic new method: ZZ-NEO

55 move solution with high ergonomics, lookahead, and much fewer algs than ZZ-A



Spoiler: Solution



x2 D F R U2 R B'//NEO Cross
D' R U2 R' d' R' U R D U' R U' R' L U' L' y' R' U' R U2 R' U R//F2L
R U2 R' U' R U' R'//EO+OCLL
U R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R'//ZBLL Subset O




Steps consist of:
1. NEO Cross
2. F2L
3. EO+OCLL
4. ZBLL subset

One major theme of this method is to put off EO until a later time when it's more easily recognizable and can be fingertricked easily w/o hurting the rest of the solve.

1. NEO Cross
As one major innovation in ZZ is to approach an EO Cross rather than an EO Line, it seemed necessary to include this in an optimized method. However, one clear issue was the lack of ability for most cubers to properly see how to construct an EO Cross, and even then these aren't usually pretty solutions. Then, it seemed necessary to take one of the elements out: EO or Cross. Unfortunately, the EO Line posed quite a few issues as did the EO 3/4 cross in terms of lookahead. Given the excellent lookahead EO Cross gave in F2L, it seemed this was more necessary to approach the solution. To bypass the issue of inspection then, we've foregone EO when solving the cross.

2. F2L
This is one of the major areas of difference from a normal ZZ solve. Because we haven't done EO, we can't use solely RUL moves to solve the puzzle. This may seem like a major drawback, but there are some advantages. For one, the lookahead is practically identical while solving, and a simplified cross allows us to look further into F2L during inspection. Also, the rotations and extra <F> moves we may have to do are only about as negative as regrips when solving pure RUL. Also, since regrips are less common compared to pure RUL, TPS can be improved quite a bit.

3. EO+OCLL
It's in this third step where we finally approach EO after much delay. However, instead of simply solving the EO of four edges on the U face, which is substantially faster than solving EO at the beginning of the solve, we can use this opportunity to simplify the rest of the solving process. We could simply do EO into ZBLL, but this algset is much too large for the average user. Instead, by solving EO and OCLL at the same time, we can not only one-look the step but also provide a significantly easier to manage last step. Because we have corners oriented on the top, recognition is easier and we drop from over 1,000 ZBLLs to a subset of 21.

4. ZBLL-O
This is the subset of ZBLL where all the corners are oriented. Also, the set is quite small (at 21 algs) with extremely simple recognition. In fact, one can recognize every case by looking at only two sides. Also, this is one of the most optimized ZBLL sets around, so it's quite easy to find good algorithms to use.

I hope you like the method and consider switching, I think this is the next revolution in the ZZ solving experience. It might be a little less efficient than normal, but the sheer speed and ease of execution/lookahead makes for a very fluid and fast solving experience.

To learn more and see my list of algorithms, check this spoiler


Spoiler



Happy April Fools Day!



NEXT: U L' B2 R2 F2 D2 L D2 B2 D2 L2 F' D2 F2 L2 U2 L U R


----------



## Etotheipi (Apr 2, 2020)

Neuro said:


> I attempted to use @WoowyBaby method as well, 37 STM
> x2 F' L' R2 D B' r' F' r//EO Line on Left
> D R2 D U2 R' D' R U' R D2 U' R//CO and finish E stripe
> D' U R2 U' R2' U2 R2 D//Parallel Columns on D (made sure no parity)
> ...


I asked him how his method worked on his profile, and he gave a more or less full description, you were really close though.


----------



## Neuro (Apr 2, 2020)

Just checked his profile, saw the outline. Personally I think that EOL to SSC's current method of CO and E slice solving is more direct/simple than Woowy's, but his is probably more efficient when done correctly.


----------



## WoowyBaby (Apr 2, 2020)

Neuro said:


> Fantastic new method: ZZ-NEO
> 
> 55 move solution with high ergonomics, lookahead, and much fewer algs than ZZ-A
> 
> ...



HAHAHAHA xD

I thought you were being serious for a second and I'm like..... "that's literally just CFOP" Lmaooooo

Nice April Fools joke that was great! Ahahaha fun


----------



## RedstoneTim (Apr 4, 2020)

Neuro said:


> NEXT: U L' B2 R2 F2 D2 L D2 B2 D2 L2 F' D2 F2 L2 U2 L U R



Roux (EOLR and Pinkie Pie), 34 STM

y2
f R' U F' R S' F // FB
U R2 U' R' U R' // SB
U2 R U2 R' U2 R' F R F' // CMLL
M U M U' M' U' M // EOLR-b
U M' U2 M U2 // EP

y2
f R' U F' R S' F // FB
U R2 U' R' U R' // SB
M2 U M' U M // ULUR
R U2 R' U2 r' F R F' // OLLCP
M U M' U2 M U2 M2 U' // EP

Next: F2 U B2 F2 D R2 U' B2 D2 B2 U2 R B D' B2 F D' U B R2 D


----------



## mista (Apr 4, 2020)

RedstoneTim said:


> Next: F2 U B2 F2 D R2 U' B2 D2 B2 U2 R B D' B2 F D' U B R2 D




y' E' B' u' B // FB (4/4)
r' U' r' U2 r2 // Stripe (5/9)
U' R U R U f R f2 S U F // PS F2L (11/20)
L U' L2 D' l U' l' D L2 U L' U // OLLCP (12/32)
L2 U' S U2 S' U' // Solve (6/38)

*Next:* U' R' F D' R2 D' L' F' U R2 L2 D L2 U' B2 U F2 U F


----------



## ProStar (Apr 4, 2020)

mista said:


> *Next:* U' R' F D' R2 D' L' F' U R2 L2 D L2 U' B2 U F2 U F



Woah, at one point I had three pairs built

z2 D R' F' U L' D' B' U2 B // 2x2x2

U2 F' // 2x2x3

U' R U' R' U' R2 // 3rd Pair

U R' U' R U R' // 4th Pair

y' x' L' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 Lw2 x // OLLCP-A

U' M U2 M' U' M2 U // EPLL

NEXT: U' L B2 F2 U2 L B L F2 R' B2 F2 L' R B' L2 U' F R2 U' R2 D' U B' D B' F' L' B R'


----------



## mista (Apr 4, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: U' L B2 F2 U2 L B L F2 R' B2 F2 L' R B' L2 U' F R2 U' R2 D' U B' D B' F' L' B R'




Petrus, 36 HTM

u2 U' L' u2 // 221 (4/4)
U' R B' R2 // 222 (4/8)
F2 L2 U' L' // 223 (4/12)
U' F2 R' F R U' F' // F2L - 1 & EO (8/20)
U' L' U' L2 U L' U' L F2 L' U2 L U2 L F2 L2 // LS + LL (16/36)

*Next: *L' F2 L B2 D2 F' L' B' R' B2 U' B2 D' R2 B2 U B2 U2 F2 L2


----------



## RedstoneTim (Apr 5, 2020)

mista said:


> Petrus, 36 HTM
> 
> u2 U' L' u2 // 221 (4/4)
> U' R B' R2 // 222 (4/8)
> ...



SH-2 with WVCP+L5EP ending, 34 STM

x' y
E r E2 B2 u // FB
R' U' M U' r2 U2 M U' // 222
r U r // EO
U2 R' U' L U' R U L' // WVCP
U' M' U2 M U' M2 U' M' U2 M' // L5EP

Next: R U L2 F U2 F' U2 R2 D F L2 F U2 F2 R2 F U2 R2 B' U2


----------



## alexiscubing (Apr 5, 2020)

R U L2 F U2 F' U2 R2 D F L2 F U2 F2 R2 F U2 R2 B' U2 
Blue front white bottom
F' R U L2 cross
U2 L U' L'
B U' B' L' U2 L
y U2 L' U L U y R U' R' B U' B'
y R' U R U' y' R U R'
y f R U R' U' R U R' U' f'
U R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U2
Next R2 B2 L' F2 R F2 L' B2 D2 L' U2 R D' U L' D2 U' R' B L U2


----------



## fun at the joy (Apr 5, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> Next R2 B2 L' F2 R F2 L' B2 D2 L' U2 R D' U L' D2 U' R' B L U2


y2
U2 R' F' // EO
D2 R D' R // Cross
U' R U2 R' U' R' U' R // 1st Pair
U2 L U' L2 U2 L // 2nd Pair+setup last 2 pairs
D' U2 L' U L D // 3rd+4th Pair
U2 R U2 R' U2 R' F R U R U' R' F' // ZBLL

Next:
B2 U2 B2 D2 F' D2 B L2 U2 F' U2 B2 D L R' D2 R2 U L' F D


----------



## mista (Apr 5, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> Next:
> B2 U2 B2 D2 F' D2 B L2 U2 F' U2 B2 D L R' D2 R2 U L' F D




ZB method, 35 STM

x2 L2 R B' R2 U F u2 // Xcrs (7/7)
U R' U2 M F r // 223 (6/13)
U2 S R S' // F2L - 1 (4/17)
U2 R' U2 R y R U2 // LS + EO (6/23)
R D R2 U' R B2 U' B2 U R2 D' R // ZBLL (12/35)

*Next: *U L2 F2 R2 D' R2 D2 U B2 U R2 U2 B' L D' U2 F' U2 F L2 F2


----------



## mista (Apr 5, 2020)

mista said:


> *Next: *U L2 F2 R2 D' R2 D2 U B2 U R2 U2 B' L D' U2 F' U2 F L2 F2




Strange CFOP, 34 STM

R2' D' U2 F' U M // double xcrs (6/6)
U2 L2 U L2' U L // F2L-1 (6/12)
U R U R' // F2L (4/16)
F2 L2 F2 U' B' L B2 L B U' L2 U2 B' M2 F R2 F u2 // 1LLL (18/34)

*Next: *B' F2 L2 F2 L B' U B' U D' L R F R2 B' F2 L D' U' R D U2 B2 L2 R'


----------



## fun at the joy (Apr 5, 2020)

mista said:


> *Next: *B' F2 L2 F2 L B' U B' U D' L R F R2 B' F2 L D' U' R D U2 B2 L2 R'


x2
D F' Rw' L' // Cross
U' R' U R F' U2 F // 1st pair
R U R' U' Fw' L' Fw // 2nd Pair + reduce to <R,U + switch to COL
U' R2 U R2 U2 R' U2 R' U' // F2L
z' U L U L' U L U2 L' // OLL
R2 U' S R2 S' R2 U R2 // PLL

Next:
L2 U R' B U' F2 D' R U' R2 B2 U2 L2 U' F2 U' L2 D' L'


----------



## Etotheipi (Apr 6, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> Next:
> L2 U R' B U' F2 D' R U' R2 B2 U2 L2 U' F2 U' L2 D' L'


x2 y//Inspec
E r' F B U' B //FB 6/6
r' U2 R' U R U2 r U' r' //SB 9/15
U2 (R U R' U')(R' F R F')//CMLL 9/24
M' U' M U' M' U' M' U' M2 U M' U2 M U2 M2//LSE 15/39

Ayy sub-40

Next:*D2 U' F' R D2 L U2 F D R B2 F2 D' U R' F' D' B F R D U2 B' F2 U F2 D2 U L2 R*


----------



## WoowyBaby (Apr 6, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> *D2 U' F' R D2 L U2 F D R B2 F2 D' U R' F' D' B F R D U2 B' F2 U F2 D2 U L2 R*



F B R B'
D L U' R2 D2 R
D L2 B2
R' U2 R' U F2 U F2 U

Next: L D F2 R U' D2 F U D2 F2 R2 D' R2 L2 F2 R2 L2 U L2 F' L2


----------



## brododragon (Apr 6, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> Next:*D2 U' F' R D2 L U2 F D R B2 F2 D' U R' F' D' B F R D U2 B' F2 U F2 D2 U L2 R*


x z' // inspection
R U' R' U' L' D F' U2 // 2x2x2
r2 F L U F2 U' F' U' // 2x2x3
z' x L' U' L F' R U' R' // EO
y L' U' S U2 S' L U' L' U L U' L' U2 L U L' // LB
y' F' r U R' U' r' F R // OCLL
y' x R2 F R F' R U2 r' U r U2 // PLL
B // AUF

Huh, that felt like a good solve, but 58 STM?! I guess I've never done anything FMC-like our even reconstructed a solve, so I didn't know how bad I was.

Edit: Ninja'd!



WoowyBaby said:


> Next: L D F2 R U' D2 F U D2 F2 R2 D' R2 L2 F2 R2 L2 U L2 F' L2


----------



## WoowyBaby (Apr 6, 2020)

brododragon said:


> x z' // inspection
> R U' R' U' L' D F' U2 // 2x2x2
> r2 F L U F2 U' F' U' // 2x2x3
> z' x L' U' L F' R U' R' // EO
> ...



Ninja'd hehe


----------



## brododragon (Apr 6, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> Ninja'd hehe


Lol I almost made it in before you but I was having some alg.cubing.net embedding trouble and then I realized I could take 2 moves off, so I re-embedded. And then, I see you absolutely destroy me.


----------



## WoowyBaby (Apr 6, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: L D F2 R U' D2 F U D2 F2 R2 D' R2 L2 F2 R2 L2 U L2 F' L2



F' R' D B'
U F2
R U2 B2 D B2 U' L
U' L2
U' L2 D L2 U F2
U2 L2 D F2 U'

Next: U L2 D2 R2 U L2 F2 R2 D' B2 F L' B F R B' U' L' R B2


----------



## mista (Apr 6, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: U L2 D2 R2 U L2 F2 R2 D' B2 F L' B F R B' U' L' R B2




Pseudo CFOP, 33 STM (34 HTM)

x2
F' D2 F // 221 + pair (3/3)
U' R' F L' // two pairs and 222 (4/7)
F' // 221 (1/8)
U L U' // another 221 (3/11)
F2 U' F' // PS F2L (3/14)
M U' r U2 r' U' R U' R2 r // OLL (10/24)
F R' F L2 F' R F L2 F // Aperm (9/33)

*Next: *B2 U2 L2 U' R2 U2 L2 B2 L2 B2 R2 B' L' R F' D R' F2 D F2


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Apr 9, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> F B R B'
> D L U' R2 D2 R
> D L2 B2
> R' U2 R' U F2 U F2 U


This just blew my mind. What method is this? I was certain i messed up the reconstruction and all of a sudden...Solved! Good work!


----------



## WoowyBaby (Apr 9, 2020)

mista said:


> B2 U2 L2 U' R2 U2 L2 B2 L2 B2 R2 B' L' R F' D R' F2 D F2



L2 B' R L F (eo)
D R L2 F2 U2 D L (domino)
F2 B2 D2 F2 R2 U R2 (223)
D' L2 D L2 D L2 (finish)

Next: F2 L B' U2 L D L F R2 U' F2 U2 R2 D' B2 L2 U' F2 D2 L2 B


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Apr 9, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: F2 L B' U2 L D L F R2 U' F2 U2 R2 D' B2 L2 U' F2 D2 L2 B


LEOR because why not
y' x
S2 U f' R2 U2 F r' F // FB
R' U' R' U M' U r // EOLine
U' R2 U R' U2 R U R' U R U R' U R U2 R2 U2 R // RB
U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R' // OCLL
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U // PLL

NEXT :
L' D2 B' U' L' U2 R2 D2 F2 D2 B' D B2 D2 L2 B D' R' U' F2


----------



## ProStar (Apr 9, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> EOLine



EOStripe*



WarriorCatCuber said:


> NEXT :
> L' D2 B' U' L' U2 R2 D2 F2 D2 B' D B2 D2 L2 B D' R' U' F2



x2 // Inspection

D' R' D' L2 U F' U2 F // 2x2x2

U' L' U2 B' U B U L // 2x2x3

y2 U R U' R' M' U2 M // F2L-1

U L2 B' U' B U L 

U' // F2L

x' U2 R U R' l' U2 R U R' U2 l U r // ZBLL

Lotta free pairs, probably could've done something better


NEXT: D L' D2 F2 R2 F L2 B D2 B U2 F U2 R2 U' F' R U' L R2 F


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Apr 9, 2020)

ProStar said:


> EOStripe*


Nah you can call it EOLine too.


----------



## ProStar (Apr 9, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> Nah you can call it EOLine too.



But the correct term for the EO step in LEOR is EOStripe, the EO step in ZZ is EOLine


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Apr 9, 2020)

ProStar said:


> But the correct term for the EO step in LEOR is EOStripe, the EO step in ZZ is EOLine


I think someone told me it had two names for LEOR but ok.


----------



## WoowyBaby (Apr 9, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: D L' D2 F2 R2 F L2 B D2 B U2 F U2 R2 U' F' R U' L R2 F



F' U F' L B2 // 222
U R2 F // 223
U F R2 F' // EO
U R' U R' U' R // F2L
R U R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R U' R U' R' // LL

Next: R' D2 U2 R2 B2 U2 L' U2 R D' R' B U L' R' B' L D'


----------



## fun at the joy (Apr 9, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> NEXT :
> L' D2 B' U' L' U2 R2 D2 F2 D2 B' D B2 D2 L2 B D' R' U' F2


z2 R2 U2 F2 D F // EO-Square
L' D' L' // 222
y z R U R // pDiamond
D2 R' U' R U2 R' U2 R // // pF2L
E2 z L' U' L U' L' U2 L R U R' U R U2 R' U // ZBLL



WoowyBaby said:


> Next: R' D2 U2 R2 B2 U2 L' U2 R D' R' B U L' R' B' L D'


z2 B' U' D R2 F' U' D L' D R' D2 // EO-Arrow + some pairs
U2 L U' L' // Left Square
U' L' U L // LB
U' R' U' R' U' R' // Right Square
U2 R U R' // F2L
y R2 U R2 U R U2 R' U R U R U' R2 // 2GLL

Next: 
F' D' F R2 D2 F L' R2 F' D2 F2 U2 L2 U2 B L2 D2 B L2 D' R'


----------



## EvanTheCuber (Apr 9, 2020)

CFOP White on Top.

y2 F' L' D B R2 //Cross
Z2 R U R' U2 F' U F //F2L1
U2 L' U L y' z R U'R' U' F' U F //F2L2
U F' U F //F2L3
U' F' U' F R U' R' U R' U2 R U2 R' U R//F2L4
F R U R' U' F' f R U R' U' f' U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' //OLL
L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2 U//PLL
Holy I suck. 
Next Scramble:
B' U2 F' D2 L2 U R F' U2 R' U2 R F2 L2 D2 F2 D2 L' D2 R'


----------



## WoowyBaby (Apr 9, 2020)

EvanTheCuber said:


> Next Scramble: B' U2 F' D2 L2 U R F' U2 R' U2 R F2 L2 D2 F2 D2 L' D2 R'



L' B R' B2
R2 F' U' B2 D2 R2
L B' R B' U2 B
L U2 R' L F' L

Next: F' D' F L2 B2 U' F R B2 D2 R2 U2 R F2 R D2 B2 L2 B2 U


----------



## ProStar (Apr 9, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: F' D' F L2 B2 U' F R B2 D2 R2 U2 R F2 R D2 B2 L2 B2 U



x y2 // Inspection

L U2 L2 U B' U2 B U' R U R' U2 L' U' L // FB

U2 R r U r' R' U M' U2 M' U2 M2 // EOStripe

U2 R U' R U R U2 R' U R U R' // SB

y' R U R' U R2 D R' U2 R D' R2 // ZBLL

LEOR is really fun, but I'm awful at EOStripe. Any tips on doing EO while placing DF DB?


NEXT: B U F R2 U2 B2 U2 F' D2 F' D2 F R2 B' U' F' R' U L' B2 F'


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Apr 9, 2020)

ProStar said:


> LEOR is really fun, but I'm awful at EOStripe. Any tips on doing EO while placing DF DB?


Don't. It's pretty much impossible, put them in a not so bad position.


----------



## ProStar (Apr 9, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: B U F R2 U2 B2 U2 F' D2 F' D2 F R2 B' U' F' R' U L' B2 F'



z2 // Inspection

U' L R2 U R U' L U' F2 R' F R F' // RB (13)

U' D' L' S L U' S' D M' U M U' M U2 M U2 M2 // EOStripe (17/30)

L U2 L' U2 L U' L' U L' U' // LB (11/41)

y' F' D R2 U R2 D' R' U' R F2 R' U R (13/53)

EO was only eight moves but DF/DB took 9, there's gotta be a better way to do that...


NEXT: F U2 B U R' B U2 F D2 L U' B' D B' R' B R' F U' R' D' F R2 U R


----------



## ProStar (Apr 11, 2020)

lol 3 in a row, is this against the rules? I just keep coming back because I want to do an example solve



ProStar said:


> NEXT: F U2 B U R' B U2 F D2 L U' B' D B' R' B R' F U' R' D' F R2 U R



x' y // Inspection (0, 0)

U R D2 U' B F' U R F U F' // LB (11, 11)

R' M' U' R U r' M2 U2 r2 // EOStripe (9, 20)

U2 R U2 R U2 R U2 R' U R U' R2 // RB (12, 32)

U L' U' R U' L' U2 L' U L' U' L U2 L2 // ZBLL (14, 46)

My best LEOR solve yet lol


NEXT: R2 D B2 U B2 D2 R2 U' L2 D L' F R U2 F' L2 U2 L' U' L


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Apr 11, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: R2 D B2 U B2 D2 R2 U' L2 D L' F R U2 F' L2 U2 L' U' L


z y' // inspection
R D' R' F' //
y' U L' U L // 1st pair
U R U' R' y U' R' U R // 2nd pair
U2 R U R' U' L' U L // 3rd pair
U R U' R' y' U R' U' R // 4th pair
U' F U R U2 R' U' R U R' F' // OLL
y M2 U2 M2 U2 // EP

NEXT : R D2 R' F2 R2 B' L' U F' U2 F' L2 D2 R2 L2 F' R2 F' U2 D2


----------



## RedstoneTim (Apr 11, 2020)

weruoaszxcvnm said:


> NEXT : R D2 R' F2 R2 B' L' U F' U2 F' L2 D2 R2 L2 F' R2 F' U2 D2



39 STM

z2
U R' F R' B' U R' // 223 - corner
U2 F' R U R2 F2 U' F' U F R2 U' R' // F2L + EO - corner
L U2 L' U L U L' // corner + EP
U' R U R' U R' U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // L4C

Next: U2 F2 U2 L2 D' R2 U B2 F2 U2 R B2 L' B2 D B D2 B2 R' D'


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Apr 11, 2020)

RedstoneTim said:


> 39 STM
> 
> z2
> U R' F R' B' U R' // 223 - corner
> ...



U R F R2 U R U L2 // x-cross (accidental, lol)
U R U' R' L U' L' // 2nd pair
y' U R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair
y U' R U R' U R U R' // 4th pair
U' L' U2 L U2 L F' L' F // OLL (last layer case)
U2 // AUF

NEXT : F L D B2 R2 B2 R2 D L2 D2 R2 D' R2 F D' F D U R' U2 F


----------



## ProStar (Apr 11, 2020)

weruoaszxcvnm said:


> NEXT : F L D B2 R2 B2 R2 D L2 D2 R2 D' R2 F D' F D U R' U2 F



x' // Inspection

L2 B' R D U B L' B' L // 2x2x2

U2 F' R2 U R // 2x2x3

x y2 U2 R U' R' U L' U' L2 F' L' // F2L-1

U F' U' F' L F L' // F2L

y' R2 U R' U' R' U2 F' R U2 R U2 R' F U // ZBLL

Really good scramble, I tried using Petrus-W and finished EO at 18. Nothing great came out of it though


NEXT: B2 L2 U R2 D2 U' R2 F2 D' U B' R2 F' U' B D2 L' B2 U


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 11, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: B2 L2 U R2 D2 U' R2 F2 D' U B' R2 F' U' B D2 L' B2 U


*Inspection: *x (green top, yellow front)
*Cross:* B F2 U' R2
*1st* *Pair:* L2 F' L2 F
*2nd Pair:* U R U2 R' y (green top, red front) U2 R U R'
*3rd Pair:* U2 R' U' R U' R' U R
*4th Pair:* y' (green top, yellow front) U' R U' R'
*OLL:* U R U R' U' R' F R F'
*PLL:* R2 U' R U' R U R' U R2 U D' R U' R' D U'
*Next scramble:* D2 B L' F R2 B2 D2 L2 B' U2 F L2 B L2 U F D' L U' L' U'


----------



## Etotheipi (Apr 11, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: B2 L2 U R2 D2 U' R2 F2 D' U B' R2 F' U' B D2 L' B2 U


I'm gonna try ZZ, I hope this doesn't fail too badly.
B2 R B' L' F U F' D L2 D //EOline
L' U2 L U2 L' U L2 U2 L' U L //LB
U' R U' R' U2 R' U' R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' U R //RB
U' R U R' U R U2 R' M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2 // LL

And Ninja'd again, use Ben's scramble.


----------



## WoowyBaby (Apr 11, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> *Next scramble:* D2 B L' F R2 B2 D2 L2 B' U2 F L2 B L2 U F D' L U' L' U'



(y' x')
S D' F // EO Line
R2 U' R2 // Square
L' U L2 U' L U' L2 U2 // Blocks
L U L U R' // All of F2L
U' L' U2 L U L' U L2 U' R' U L' U' R // LL (Sune+Niklas)
~ 33 w/ ZZ

Next: U B' R' L U' R' D' R F2 D2 R2 B U2 B' D2 L2 F' L2 B R2 D'


----------



## Cuberstache (Apr 13, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> U B' R' L U' R' D' R F2 D2 R2 B U2 B' D2 L2 F' L2 B R2 D'


z2 // Inspection
R U' L U L F' // Cross
R U' R' y R' U' R // 1st Pair
y' U L F' L' F y U R U R' // 2nd Pair
y' R U2' R' U R' F R // 3rd Pair
U' R U' R' U R U' R' U2' F' // 4th Pair
U' R U2' R2' F R F' R U2' R' // OLL
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' // PLL

Instead of rotating for the last pair, I solved it 2-gen using Jayden McNeill's F<RU>F' technique.


----------



## Micah Morrison (Apr 13, 2020)

since @CuberStache didn't give a scramble for the next solve, I'll just use one from CStimer
U B' U' L2 F U' R F2 D' L2 B2 U2 D' B2 D' L2 U R2 B2

cross: x2 y' D' L U L F' R' D' R'
first pair: U' R' F U' F' R
second pair: R U' R'
3rd pair: U2 L U L' U L U L'
4th pair: U' L' U' L U L' U' L
OLL: U R' U' (R' F R F') U R
PLL skip!
AUF: U
43 moves. Holy cow I wish I got that in a real solve!

Next: U R2 F L U L2 F2 D' R' F2 U B2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U B2 D R2 B2


----------



## ProStar (Apr 14, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


>



Um... ok


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Apr 16, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> Next: U R2 F L U L2 F2 D' R' F2 U B2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U B2 D R2 B2


y2 // inspection
U L D L R' B' R' // cross
y U R' U' R y' U R U R' // 1st pair
y' U' L U L' // 2nd pair
y' U R' U R y U' R U R' // 3rd pair
y' U R U' U' R' y' U R' U' R // 4th pair
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' F' // i did wrong OLL algorithm
R' U L U' R U L' // ZBLL
U'// AUF

NEXT : R D B' D2 L' U R2 B L2 D2 R2 U' F2 D' R2 B2 L2 F2 D L'


----------



## Micah Morrison (Apr 16, 2020)

Time: 8.805
scramble: R D B' D2 L' U R2 B L2 D2 R2 U' F2 D' R2 B2 L2 F2 D L'
reconstruction

inspection: x2 y' x

cross: D' U' L' l D' R2
1st pair: U2 R' U R
2nd pair: R U2 R' U2 R U' R'
3rd pair: U2 L' U' L U' L' U' L
4th pair: L U' L' y' U' L' U L
OLL: r2 D' r U r' D r2 U' r' U' r I might be the only one who uses this alg 
PLL: U D R' U' R U D' R2 U R' U R U' R U' R2
AUF: U2

58 moves: 6.6 TPS

next: L' U2 B' L2 F' L2 U2 F L2 R2 B F' U' B R' B2 L U' R2 D F


----------



## Etotheipi (Apr 16, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> OLL: r2 D' r U r' D r2 U' r' U' r I might be the only one who uses this alg


Thats one of my fave CMLLs lol


----------



## Micah Morrison (Apr 16, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> Thats one of my fave CMLLs lol


oh wow nice, I guess there are other people who use that alg, probably for cmll or ollcp, but I'm probably one of the few people who actually uses that as their main oll alg for that case (I do know two other ollcp's for that case, just the one with r U D is my favorite).


----------



## Etotheipi (Apr 16, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> oh wow nice, I guess there are other people who use that alg, probably for cmll or ollcp, but I'm probably one of the few people who actually uses that as their main oll alg for that case (I do know two other ollcp's for that case, just the one with r U D is my favorite).


Whats the standard alg for that case?


----------



## Micah Morrison (Apr 16, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> Whats the standard alg for that case?


for oll I think it's R U R' U' R U' R' F' U' F R U R'

EDIT: the first alg on algdb is actually M U R U R' U' R' F R F' M'


----------



## Sub1Hour (Apr 16, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> for oll I think it's R U R' U' R U' R' F' U' F R U R'
> 
> EDIT: the first alg on algdb is actually M U R U R' U' R' F R F' M'


2nd alg is better for me at least since its only 11 moves and also the setup is real fast with just an M U into sexy sledge


----------



## Cuberstache (Apr 16, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> L' U2 B' L2 F' L2 U2 F L2 R2 B F' U' B R' B2 L U' R2 D F


x' // Inspection
R' F' D L2 F2' // Cross
U R' U' R d' L' U' L // Pair 1
UD' R' U' R D // Pair 2
y U2 R U' R' U R U' R2' F R // Pair 3
U R U2' R' U F' // Pair 4
r U' r2' U r2 U r2' U' r // OLL
M2' U M2' U2 M2' U M2' U' // PLL

More cool F<RU>F' stuff

Next: D R D2 F2 L2 F2 U2 B2 U R2 U2 F2 D F2 L F2 D2 B L' B' D'


----------



## Sub1Hour (Apr 16, 2020)

D R D2 F2 L2 F2 U2 B2 U R2 U2 F2 D F2 L F2 D2 B L' B' D'

x' // Inspection
F' B U2 R B' D2 // Cross 6 Moves
F' L F L' // Pair 1 4 Moves
U R' U' R // Pair 2 4 Moves
U2 D2 R U R' D2 // Pair 3 6 Moves
U' R U2 R' U F' U' F // Pair 4 8 Moves
U r' R U R U R' U' M' R' F R F' // OLL 13 Moves STM 14 Moves HTM
U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PLL 15 Moves

Total Moves: 56 STM 57 HTM (28 Move F2L)
Influenced pair 2 by Inserting pair 1 with sledge. Keyhole is good sometimes. Also it's Rotationless without bad fingertricks (except for pair 4 sort of)

NEXT: U' F' R F2 L2 B2 D2 B' F2 L2 U' R2 L' F2 B' R'


----------



## Micah Morrison (Apr 18, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> D R D2 F2 L2 F2 U2 B2 U R2 U2 F2 D F2 L F2 D2 B L' B' D'
> 
> x' // Inspection
> F' B U2 R B' D2 // Cross 6 Moves
> ...



Time: 8.118
Scramble: U' F' R F2 L2 B2 D2 B' F2 L2 U' R2 L' F2 B' R'
reconstruction:

F' L' D R2 D'// cross
L' U2 L' U L' U' L // 1st pair, planned out in inspection
y U2 R' U2 R U' R' U R // 2nd pair
U' R U R' y'U R' U' R // 3rd pair
U R U' R' y U' L' U L // 4th pair
R U' L U R' U L U L' U L // COLL
U M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 // PLL
U2 // AUF

56 moves, 6.9 TPS

Next: D2 F2 L2 B2 R2 F' L2 B' D2 L2 U2 L2 D F' D' U R2 D2 L D' L


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Apr 18, 2020)

D2 F2 L2 B2 R2 F' L2 B' D2 L2 U2 L2 D F' D' U R2 D2 L D' L 

x2 y'
F2 U2 L' U L D' R' // x-cross
U' R U' R' U R' U' R // 2nd pair
y' U' R' U R // 3rd pair
y' U2 R U2 R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
U2 (R U R' U R U2 R') U' (R U2 R' U' R U' R') U // ZBLL 

NEXT : R2 D2 L U2 L D2 B2 D2 L U2 L' F L2 R B L U' F' L D2


----------



## WoowyBaby (Apr 18, 2020)

weruoaszxcvnm said:


> NEXT : R2 D2 L U2 L D2 B2 D2 L U2 L' F L2 R B L U' F' L D2



R2 F B' L2 // Blocks
R' B U2 R U // Domino
R' U2 F2 R U2 R' // HTR
D2 F B' R2 F B // Finish in 21

Next: L' F' U' D2 R' L D L2 U2 F2 R2 U2 L U2 D2 R B2 D2 L' F D


----------



## WoowyBaby (Apr 18, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: L' F' U' D2 R' L D L2 U2 F2 R2 U2 L U2 D2 R B2 D2 L' F D



It's time to finally do a long 60 move CFOP solve lol:

x2
R D' R2 B2 D2 // Cross
U' L U L2 U' L // 1st Pair
U' R U R2 U' R // 2nd Pair
y' L' U L2 F' L' F // 3rd Pair
U R' U R' F' U' F U' R2 U R2 U R2 // Finish in 36 lmfao

Apparently I'm just allergic to long solutions 

Next: L2 D2 F2 U' R2 D R2 U' F2 D' L2 U2 B R' B2 F L2 B U' B R2


----------



## Sub1Hour (Apr 18, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> It's time to finally do a long 60 move CFOP solve lol:
> 
> x2
> R D' R2 B2 D2 // Cross
> ...


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Apr 18, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> It's time to finally do a long 60 move CFOP solve lol:
> 
> x2
> R D' R2 B2 D2 // Cross
> ...


That movecount is AMAZING for me.


----------



## ProStar (Apr 18, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: L2 D2 F2 U' R2 D R2 U' F2 D' L2 U2 B R' B2 F L2 B U' B R2



LEOR, 49 STM

/* Scramble */
L2 D2 F2 U' R2 D R2 U' F2 D' L2 U2 B R' B2 F L2 B U' B R2

/* Solve */
x' // Inspection (0, 0)

L' R2 U2 R F U' F2 // RB (7, 7)

U' D' L' S L U' S' D M' U M L' U M U2 M' // EOStripe (16, 23)

L' U L U L U2 L' U' L U L' U2 L2 U L2 U L // LB (17, 40)

y' R' U2 R' D' r U2 r' D R2 // ZBLL (9, 49)

// View at alg.cubing.net


NEXT: F2 L2 D R2 U B2 L2 B2 D' L2 B D' U' R' D F' D L R' B U2


----------



## Cuberstache (Apr 18, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: U2 R' F' D2 F D2 R B' U2 D2 F' D2 F R2 L2 F' R2 L2


[U' R: [U2, R D R']]
[F2, R B R']
[R U': [R D' R', U]]
[U R D': [R' D R, U']]

NEXT (an actual scramble): D F2 R' U' R' L D B' U2 R' F2 R2 U2 F2 R F2 R2 D2 L' D'


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Apr 19, 2020)

NEXT (an actual scramble): D F2 R' U' R' L D B' U2 R' F2 R2 U2 F2 R F2 R2 D2 L' D'
[/QUOTE]
R D' F D' R2 D' L' // cross
y' U R U2 R' U' R U R' // 1st pair
y U' R U2 R' U' R U R' // 2nd pair
y U' R U' R' U R' U' R // 3rd pair
U' R U' R' y' U' R' U R // 4th pair
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PLL

NEXT : F2 U' B2 U2 R2 D L2 D F2 D2 L' R' B' D2 L2 U2 R2 B' R'


----------



## Cuberstache (Apr 19, 2020)

weruoaszxcvnm said:


> NEXT : F2 U' B2 U2 R2 D L2 D F2 D2 L' R' B' D2 L2 U2 R2 B' R'


z y' // Inspection
D' R L // Cross
y R U R' U2 L U' L' D // 2 Pairs
R' U R // 3rd Pair
U2' R U R' U R U' R' // 4th Pair
U R' U2 R U R' U R U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R U' // ZBLL

NEXT: R2 B D R2 B2 L2 R2 D2 L2 D' F2 D' B2 U' R' D' F2 L2 U2 F L'


----------



## WoowyBaby (Apr 19, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> NEXT: R2 B D R2 B2 L2 R2 D2 L2 D' F2 D' B2 U' R' D' F2 L2 U2 F L'



B2 D L U' D F // EO on Two Axis (6)
R2 D' R2 D2 F2 U' L2 // All Edges Solved (13)

R' U' L U R U' L' U // Two Corners Solved (21)
x' U' R U L U' R' U L' // Five Remaining (29)
y' R U' R' D' R U R' D // Now it's 3C (37)
x U2 R U' L2 U R' U' L2 U' // All Finished! (46)

46 moves, more efficient than a lot of methods and it's edges first! For real though, this averages well under 50 moves, probably 14 + 32 = 46 moves on average. It's kind of bad for speedsolving to be honest...

Next: L2 B2 L D2 R2 F2 L' B2 R B2 F2 R' U B' U F' U L D' L2 B2


----------



## Cuberstache (Apr 19, 2020)

weruoaszxcvnm said:


> NEXT : F2 U' B2 U2 R2 D L2 D F2 D2 L' R' B' D2 L2 U2 R2 B' R'


This is the scramble I did before but I found a better solution lol

z y' // Inspection
D' U2 R L D U' // WTF
x' y R' U' R F2 R' U R U F2 U' F2 U' F2 // Optimal Finish

Linear 19 lmao, is this scramble legit??? @weruoaszxcvnm


----------



## WoowyBaby (Apr 19, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> This is the scramble I did before but I found a better solution lol
> 
> z y' // Inspection
> D' U2 R L D U' // WTF
> ...



Or you could simply do

R' L2 F B L'
U' R F2 R' U R U F2 U' F2 U' F2 // 17

Nice D x' y R' lol

This scramble is most certainly not legit, I can tell it was set up.


----------



## Cuberstache (Apr 19, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> Or you could simply do
> 
> R' L2 F B L'
> U' R F2 R' U R U F2 U' F2 U' F2 // 17
> ...


Lol, I should have checked for that kind of cancellation. It does look set up.


----------



## ProStar (Apr 19, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: L2 B2 L D2 R2 F2 L' B2 R B2 F2 R' U B' U F' U L D' L2 B2



This was supposed to be LEOR but turned into FMC lol. I ended up reducing to 5C then inserting, although I did use IF because I still have trouble with 5C.

F' D R2 U2 L2 B R' B' R // FB

F' B R' * D' B' L F' B2 R2 F B' // EOStripe

D2 F D2 ^ D' // Reduce to 5C


* = B' L2 B R2 B' L2
^ = L2 F R F' L2 F R'

Final Solution: F' D R2 U2 L2 B R' B' R F' B R' B' L2 B R2 B' L2 D' B' L F' B2 R2 F B' D2 F D2 L2 F R F' L2 F R' D'

I'd call it first sub-40 with actual FMC if I didn't use IF, still a great solve up to 5C though 


Here's just a LEOR solve:

z2 y // Inspection

L' U B2 D2 F2 R B' R' B // RB (9)

M U l' U' l' U l M U2 M' // EOStripe (10, 19)

U2 L' U L2 U L U2 L U2 L' U' L2 // LB (12, 31)

y2 E y R U' R' D U2 R2 U' R2 U' R' U' // ZBLL (12, 43)



NEXT: F' R2 F2 D2 R2 D2 B' D2 B' U2 B' R2 L F' R B U' F2 U R' U'


----------



## Micah Morrison (Apr 19, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: F' R2 F2 D2 R2 D2 B' D2 B' U2 B' R2 L F' R B U' F2 U R' U'



got a smooth fullstep 7.419 with this scramble

reconstruction

z2 R F' D U' L F' D' // cross. I could have done a u' instead of a D' at the end to make my first pair rotationless but I decided to rotate so I could insert it into the back slot
y R' U R U' R' U' R //1st pair
R U R' U R U' R' // 2nd pair
y' U R U' R' U' L' U' L // 3rd pair
U' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
U F (U R U' R') (U R U' R') F' // OLL
R' U2 R' D' R U' R' D R U R U' R' U' R // PLL
U' // AUF

66 moves (with cancellations) 8.9 TPS

NEXT: R2 B2 U F2 U' B2 D U B2 L2 F2 R B L D' F L' R' B R B


----------



## ProStar (Apr 19, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> got a smooth fullstep 7.419 with this scramble
> 
> reconstruction
> 
> ...



Next?


----------



## Micah Morrison (Apr 19, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Next?


I edited it.


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Apr 19, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> This scramble is most certainly not legit, I can tell it was set up.





CuberStache said:


> Lol, I should have checked for that kind of cancellation. It does look set up.



but, its actually a setup-ed scramble , lol
i watched a video how to prank someone by solving rubiks cube in 1 second, which is this :






the scramble is M' D' U' L' M
but i did Y perm first and scramble the cube and then make a legit-like scramble using https://rubiks-cube-solver.com/ by reversing the solution.

so the solution is, M' L U D M and then Y-perm.

so, this is a proof that even in a legit scramble the cube can be solved in really really few moves if you really know and understand how the cube works.


----------



## Cuberstache (Apr 19, 2020)

weruoaszxcvnm said:


> so, this is a proof that even in a legit scramble the cube can be solved in really really few moves if you really know and understand how the cube works.


I think the only thing this is proof of is that the scramble really was fake, and that easy scrambles don't always look easy to start off with.


----------



## Cuberstache (Apr 19, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> NEXT: R2 B2 U F2 U' B2 D U B2 L2 F2 R B L D' F L' R' B R B


y' // Inspection
M' F' D' B // Cross
R' U' R L U' L' // 1st Pair
U2 L' U L R' U R // 2nd Pair
U R U R' U R' F R // 3rd Pair
R' F R F' R U' R' U F' // 4th Pair
U2 R U2' R' U' R U' R' // OLL
U x R2' F R F' R U2' r' U L F2' // PLL

See it on alg.cubing.net

NEXT: D B D R D' B2 R2 F R2 U R2 D2 R2 D2 B2 R2 F2 L2 U' B'


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Apr 20, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> y' // Inspection
> M' F' D' B // Cross
> R' U' R L U' L' // 1st Pair
> U2 L' U L R' U R // 2nd Pair
> ...


y z 
D' R D' L R2
U L U' L' U' F' U F
y U2 R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R'
y U2 R U' R' y U' R' F R F'
U L' U' L
U' F U R U2 R' U' R U R' F'
U2 

NEXT : U2 L B2 U L2 U' R2 D' U2 F2 R2 U F' R' F' L' R2 U' L


----------



## WoowyBaby (Apr 20, 2020)

weruoaszxcvnm said:


> NEXT : U2 L B2 U L2 U' R2 D' U2 F2 R2 U F' R' F' L' R2 U' L



F2 B' R B' // EO
L D2 * R U2 D2 L' D' // Domino
R' F2 D2 R2 U2 R B2 R' L // 2e2e
*= D2 L2 U2 R2 U2 L2 (6-3)

23 moves.

Next: U' D2 B2 R2 F' L2 R2 U2 B' U2 F' R2 U' L' R' D B D2 F' L'


----------



## Attila (Apr 20, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: U' D2 B2 R2 F' L2 R2 U2 B' U2 F' R2 U' L' R' D B D2 F' L'



L' // pairs
(R' F R U' B' F D) // CO
(R' U' F2 B2 R2 F B' D2 L') // DR
(D B2 U' D B2 D F2 B2)


Next: R2 L' B D2 F2 L2 F2 L2 U D R D2 U F2 R B L D2 R' B' L' R' B2 F2 R


----------



## Etotheipi (Apr 20, 2020)

Attila said:


> Next: R2 L' B D2 F2 L2 F2 L2 U D R D2 U F2 R B L D2 R' B' L' R' B2 F2 R


x' y //Inspection
E r' F R U R U' R U' B U M' U R r //T (Ugh horrible efficiency XD)
U' R U R' r' U2 r2 U' r' U r' U' r //BB
r U r' R' F R F' U2 r U' r' //FB
F R U R' U' S R U R' U' f' U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // 2 look OLL
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 M' // 2 look PLL

Next: F2 U2 R' B' R' L D' R U2 R2 B2 R2 D2 F2 D F2 L2 D' L2 U' B


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Apr 20, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> Next: F2 U2 R' B' R' L D' R U2 R2 B2 R2 D2 F2 D F2 L2 D' L2 U' B


LBL because why not
F2 D' R' // Daisy
z2 F2 L2 U R2 U2 B2 // Cross
R U F U F' R' U' F' U' F L U R' U' R U L' U' L U L' // F2L Corners
U2 y U' L' U L U F U' F' U y U R U' R' U' F' U F U2 U' L' U' L U F U F' y2 U' L' U L U F U' F' // F2L Edges
y F U R U' R' F' // EO
y2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // CO
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // CP
M2 U M U2 M' U M2 U2 // EP
102 STM, 106 HTM, 126 QTM, 108 ETM
NEXT: R2 U2 L2 U B2 D B2 R2 U' R2 U2 F L2 B' L R' U B2 L U'


----------



## Cuberstache (Apr 20, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> Next: F2 U2 R' B' R' L D' R U2 R2 B2 R2 D2 F2 D F2 L2 D' L2 U' B


x2 // Inspection
L' D R2' D L' // Cross
U R' U2' R U2' R' U R // 1st Pair
y' U2' R' U F R // JSS
U R U2' R2' U' R // 3rd Pair
U F' L F' L' F // 4th Pair + EO
U' R U' R' L' U2 L U L' U L R U2' R' U2 // ZBLL

JSS is a thing now and it makes F<RU>F' even better. Obviously this was pretty lucky but 45 moves for a CFOP solve is pretty awesome.

EDIT: Forgot to put next and @WarriorCatCuber beat me to it so here's theirs
NEXT: R2 U2 L2 U B2 D B2 R2 U' R2 U2 F L2 B' L R' U B2 L U'


----------



## ProStar (Apr 20, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> x2 // Inspection
> L' D R2' D L' // Cross
> U R' U2' R U2' R' U R // 1st Pair
> y' U2' R' U F R // JSS
> ...



y' R U2 R2 U' R

instead of JSS will solve 2nd and 3rd pairs, as well as pairing up the 4th pair


----------



## Cuberstache (Apr 20, 2020)

ProStar said:


> y' R U2 R2 U' R
> 
> instead of JSS will solve 2nd and 3rd pairs, as well as pairing up the 4th pair


Haha true, that's probably better in this case but I mostly wanted to show off JSS and F<RU>F' to people who don't get his emails.

Also that solution gives you an E-perm, ew


----------



## ProStar (Apr 20, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> Haha true, that's probably better in this case but I mostly wanted to show off JSS and F<RU>F' to people who don't get his emails.
> 
> Also that solution gives you an E-perm, ew



Do VHLS, it's not bad for that case


----------



## Cuberstache (Apr 20, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Do VHLS, it's not bad for that case


One thing Jay has always said about this stuff is that if normal F2L is better, just go for that. In this case, normal F2L is probably better. But imagine we had a similar case, but without the lucky normal F2L stuff, like this. I inserted a sledge so normal F2L is nerfed. You'd probably solve this with at least one rotation and some meh cases (or three free pairs lol but still two rotations or unergonomic F moves), but as you can see, F<RU>F' is great in this case.


----------



## Cuberstache (Apr 20, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> NEXT: R2 U2 L2 U B2 D B2 R2 U' R2 U2 F L2 B' L R' U B2 L U'


z2 y' // Inspection
F' B D F2 L2 U' L' // XCross
U L' U L y R U R' // 2nd Pair
y' R U R2' F R // 3rd Pair
U2 R U' R' F2 r U r' // 4th Pair
R' U' R U' R' U2 R F R U R' U' F' // OLL
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U // PLL

@ProStar Are you happy now? Try solving the last two pairs with normal F2L and tell me that it's better.


----------



## ProStar (Apr 20, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> NEXT: R2 U2 L2 U B2 D B2 R2 U' R2 U2 F L2 B' L R' U B2 L U'



/* Scramble */
R2 U2 L2 U B2 D B2 R2 U' R2 U2 F L2 B' L R' U B2 L U'

/* Solve */
x2 // Inspection

R F U' B2 D' R' U2 F' U F D L U L2 U2 F U' F' U B U B' U' R' U' R // Almost F2L

y' R U R' U' R' F R F' R' F R F' r U r' M' U' M // EO+CMLL

U2 S U2 S' U2 // L5EP

// View at alg.cubing.net

So, yeah. This solve happened 

Next: B2 R B' R2 U' F' D L' B R2 D2 F2 U' R2 D' F2 B2 D2 B2 D B2


----------



## ProStar (Apr 20, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> z2 y' // Inspection
> F' B D F2 L2 U' L' // XCross
> U L' U L y R U R' // 2nd Pair
> y' R U R2' F R // 3rd Pair
> ...



I think that's really cool and efficient, I was just pointing out that there was a really easy and lucky case for that one particular case


----------



## WoowyBaby (Apr 20, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Next: B2 R B' R2 U' F' D L' B R2 D2 F2 U' R2 D' F2 B2 D2 B2 D B2



Lol my F2L solutions look like this sometimes. They can be all over the place.

(y' x2)
R2 r' F' r' F' U F2 U2 R y2 U' r U2 r' y U R U R' U L' U L U L' U' L // F2L
U' L' U' L U M' U' L' U l R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // LL

Edit: But wait, that's 48 moves. Just under 50 isn't good enough-

(y)
L' E' R2 B D' L' // X-Cross
U' R U' R2 F U' R U' F' // Multi-Slot
U' R U2 R' U' R U R' U // Last F2L + CLL
M U' M2 U y R U' R S' R' U R' // ELL, All Done in 35 moves, much better  yes good

Next: F R U' D2 L2 D2 L2 F' D2 U2 L2 B' F' U' R F D U2 R' F


----------



## ProStar (Apr 20, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> Lol my F2L solutions look like this sometimes. They can be all over the place.



Yeah, there were just so many possible pairs I wanted to preserve lol



WoowyBaby said:


> Next: F R U' D2 L2 D2 L2 F' D2 U2 L2 B' F' U' R F D U2 R' F



z2 y // Inspection

R L F' R F' U2 F // EO

M' x' U2 R U' R' U R U' R' // 2x2x2

L2 U B2 R' U R U' R' U R // 2x2x3

U L2 U' L2 U' L2 U2 L2 // F2L-1

U' L' U' L' U' L' U L U L // F2L

U' R U2 F U R2 U' R' U R' U' R' F' U2 R' // ZBLL

Well that sucked


NEXT: L F2 U2 R2 U2 L F2 L F2 L2 R' D2 U B L2 B F L2 F' U R


----------



## fun at the joy (Apr 20, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: L F2 U2 R2 U2 L F2 L F2 L2 R' D2 U B L2 B F L2 F' U R


x2 D' R' D2 R D' // Cross
y R U R' U' L U' L' // 1st Pair
R' U R U R' F U R U2 R' U R U F' // 2nd+3rd Pair
U F U R U R' U' F' // 4th Pair+EO
U R U2 R' U' R U' R' // LL

Next:
D' L2 D B2 U2 F2 D B2 D' B2 U2 B' U' R2 F2 R' B' L' R' F' R'


----------



## Cuberstache (Apr 20, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: L F2 U2 R2 U2 L F2 L F2 L2 R' D2 U B L2 B F L2 F' U R


y'
L U2 L' U' L U' R2' // Psuedo-XCross
y' U' L' U L D L U' L' D' // Two Pairs
y' U' R' U' R U' R' U R // 3rd Pair
U2' R U R' U' R U R' // 4th Pair
r' U' R U' R' U2 r // OLL
U x R2' F R F' R U2' r' U L F2' U2 // PLL

Ninja'd lol oh well


----------



## WoowyBaby (Apr 20, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: L F2 U2 R2 U2 L F2 L F2 L2 R' D2 U B L2 B F L2 F' U R



Nice already-made belt I got here lmao

F R' U' R y' // EO Line (4)
L U' L' U' L2 U2 L2 R U R2 U L U R2 // All of F2L (18)
U' R' U L U R' D' R U2 R' D R2 U L' // LL (32)

Ninja'd by @fun at the joy Oof


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 20, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> Next:
> D' L2 D B2 U2 F2 D B2 D' B2 U2 B' U' R2 F2 R' B' L' R' F' R'


*Inspection: *z (orange top, green front)
*Cross (terrible):* F' D' R' y2 (orange top, blue front) U2 R2 U R' F R
*1st* *Pair:* y' (orange top, white front) U' L' U' L
*2nd Pair:* L U2 L' F' U F
*3rd Pair:* y' (orange top, green front) U2 D L' U L D'
*4th Pair:* U2 L' U' L2 F' L' F
*OLL:* l' U' L U' L' U2 l
*PLL:* R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R2 U' D R' U R D' U'
*Next scramble:* F' D' F R2 D2 R2 D2 B' R2 B' F2 R2 B' U' F L2 R U2 F' U


----------



## WoowyBaby (Apr 20, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> *Next scramble:* F' D' F R2 D2 R2 D2 B' R2 B' F2 R2 B' U' F L2 R U2 F' U



R2 B2 R' U' F D2 R2 F' D // 2x2x3
U b U' S U B' // EO
U R2 U2 R' U2 R U R U2 R' U // Skip

Next: D' L2 R2 B U2 F2 L2 U2 R2 F' U2 F U L2 R D2 R' U B2


----------



## Cuberstache (Apr 20, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: D' L2 R2 B U2 F2 L2 U2 R2 F' U2 F U L2 R D2 R' U B2


z2 y // Inspection
R' F R F' U2 R F2 U' L2 // XEOCross
U' L' U L R U' R' // 2nd Pair
U R' U' R U R' U' R // 3rd Pair
U2 L' U' L U' L' U L // 4th Pair
U' R U R' L' U2 R U' R' U' R U' R' L U // ZBLL

NEXT: B U R2 F' B2 L2 D B U2 L2 F2 L B2 U2 R2 U2 R' F2 U2


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Apr 20, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> NEXT: B U R2 F' B2 L2 D B U2 L2 F2 L B2 U2 R2 U2 R' F2 U2



L' F' L2 // cross
U' R' U R U' R' U' R // 1st pair
R U' R' U R U' R' // 2nd pair
y2 R U R' y U2 R U R' // 3rd pair
U L' U2 L U' L' U L // 4th pair
U2 (F R U R' U' F') (F R U' R' U R U R' F') // OLL
U2 // AUF

NEXT : D' R F2 U' B' D' L U2 B2 U R2 U2 F' U2 L2 D2 L2 F2 B' D2 B2


----------



## WoowyBaby (Apr 20, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> NEXT: B U R2 F' B2 L2 D B U2 L2 F2 L B2 U2 R2 U2 R' F2 U2



R U' R' U' * // EO
F2 R' B L B // Domino
R' D2 ^ B2 R' L2 F2 R' F2 // 3e + 2e2e
*= U2 F2 D2 B2 D2 F2 (6-3)
^= D2 R' B2 D2 F2 L' U2 F2 (8-3)

25 moves.

Ninja'd by @weruoaszxcvnm


----------



## WoowyBaby (Apr 20, 2020)

weruoaszxcvnm said:


> NEXT : D' R F2 U' B' D' L U2 B2 U R2 U2 F' U2 L2 D2 L2 F2 B' D2 B2



F U2 D L F' // EO
L U F2 // Cross
L U2 L2 U2 L // Pair + Corner
R' U2 R2 U' R' // 2nd Pair
R' U' R U R' U R U R' U R // Pseudo Slot + OLL
y U R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 // Finish F2L + Force T-Perm
R2 u R2 u' R2 y' R2 u' R2 u R2 U2 // Weird T PLL Alg

In progress, posting so nobody else ninjas me again lol

Edit: Got ninja'd again anyway

Next: ..... CuberStache's scramble....


----------



## Cuberstache (Apr 20, 2020)

weruoaszxcvnm said:


> NEXT : D' R F2 U' B' D' L U2 B2 U R2 U2 F' U2 L2 D2 L2 F2 B' D2 B2


y' // Inspection
R (U' D) R' U' R' F // Cross
L' U2 L y R' U R // 1st Pair
y' R' U' R U R' F U R // JSS
U' R' U R U' R' U R // 3rd Pair
U' R U R' U R U' R' U' F' // 4th Pair + EO
U R2 U R2' U R2 U' R D R' U' R D' R U2' // ZBLL

NEXT: L' D L2 D' F2 D F2 L2 U' L2 D2 R2 B D B' D' B2 L D2 U


----------



## WoowyBaby (Apr 21, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> NEXT: L' D L2 D' F2 D F2 L2 U' L2 D2 R2 B D B' D' B2 L D2 U



y2
F U' F' // EO
D' L D' R D' L' // Cross
L' U2 L2 U' L' // Back Slot
R' U2 R U R' U' R // 2nd Pair
L' U' L U L' U2 L // F2L-1
R U' R' U R U' R' // All But Three Edges
R' U S' U2 S U R // Finish in 40

Next: L' F2 L B2 L' B2 U2 B2 F2 L' D2 B L F' D2 B' D' U R2 F' D


----------



## ProStar (Apr 21, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> y2
> F U' F' // EO
> D' L D' R D' L' // Cross
> L' U2 L2 U' L' // Back Slot
> ...



You didn't get ninjaed this time


----------



## ProStar (Apr 21, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: L' F2 L B2 L' B2 U2 B2 F2 L' D2 B L F' D2 B' D' U R2 F' D



/* Scramble */
L' F2 L B2 L' B2 U2 B2 F2 L' D2 B L F' D2 B' D' U R2 F' D

/* Solve */
z2 // Inspection

F R' B' D2 L2 D R' L' // EOCross (8)

U' L' R U2 R2 // 1st Pair (5, 13)

U2 R U L' U' L // 2nd Pair (6, 19)

R' U2 R U2 R' U' R // 3rd Pair (7, 26)

L U' L' U L U L' // 4th Pair (7, 33)

y R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // ZBLL (9, 42)

// View at alg.cubing.net

Nice.


NEXT: R2 U2 L2 D F2 U L2 U' L2 F' D2 B U' F L2 U2 L' U2 B2


----------



## Cuberstache (Apr 21, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: R2 U2 L2 D F2 U L2 U' L2 F' D2 B U' F L2 U2 L' U2 B2


y' // Inspection
R2 D R' F2 D // Cross
L U L' U y L U L' // 1st Pair
U2' R U R' U R' F2 R F' // JSS
U R U2' R2' U R // 3rd Pair
d R' U' R U R' // 4th Pair
U' r2' D' r U r' D r2 U' r' U' r // OLL
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U // PLL

That was a pretty cool solution

NEXT: F' U B' D' R2 L F L' B2 U' B2 D' L2 U' D2 L2 F2 D' F2 D2


----------



## ProStar (Apr 21, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> NEXT: F' U B' D' R2 L F L' B2 U' B2 D' L2 U' D2 L2 F2 D' F2 D2



y' // Inspection

S2 R' F2 // 1st Pair

B' U2 R' // 2nd Pair

M2 U2 L U' l' // 3rd Pair

R' U2 R U R' U' r // 4th Pair

y' R U R' U' R' F R F' R' F R F' r U r' // CMLL

U' S U S' U // EO

M U2 M' S2 U2 S2 U S U2 S' U S' U2 S' U' S2 // L5EP


NEXT: D2 R F2 D2 B2 L' B2 R U2 B2 D2 F' D' F' L2 R U' B R2 F'


----------



## Cuberstache (Apr 21, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: D2 R F2 D2 B2 L' B2 R U2 B2 D2 F' D' F' L2 R U' B R2 F'


z2 y // Inspection
D L' F D2 F' // XCross
U2 R' U' R U R' U' R // 2nd Pair
F U' F' // 3rd Pair
R U' R' U' R U R' // 4th Pair
F' U' L' U L F // OLL
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // PLL

43 HTM even with sub-optimal PLL alg :O

NEXT: F' B R2 U' D R2 B' L D U2 F' R2 F2 U2 B U2 L2 B' U2 F


----------



## WoowyBaby (Apr 21, 2020)

ProStar said:


> y' // Inspection
> S2 R' F2 // 1st Pair
> B' U2 R' // 2nd Pair
> M2 U2 L U' l' // 3rd Pair
> ...



M U2 M' S2 U2 S2 U S U2 S' U S' U2 S' U' S2 // L5EP (16)

Instead, you could try:
U2 S2 U' S' U2 M U' M' U2 S' U // L5EP (11) Shorter by 5

Although if ergonomics are worse or it is harder for some other reason then don't do this, I'm just putting this out there ^-^


CuberStache said:


> NEXT: F' B R2 U' D R2 B' L D U2 F' R2 F2 U2 B U2 L2 B' U2 F



y
L U R2 F D // EO Line
F2 L F2 // Pair
R' D' R U' R' D // Psuedo Block
L U L2 U' L' // Edge + Pair
U L' U2 L // F2L Minus 1C
F' U' F // Square
U // DR lol
M' U2 M B' U2 B L2 F' L2 // Finish

36 moves.

I guess 36 isn't that bad for ZZ. It's okay.

Next: L R2 B2 L D2 R2 F2 D2 L' F2 R' U R' B2 R B' F' D' F R


----------



## ProStar (Apr 21, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> 39 moves. Good enough lol.



Pathetic. Barely sub-40, I'll bet I can beat that



WoowyBaby said:


> Next: L R2 B2 L D2 R2 F2 D2 L' F2 R' U R' B2 R B' F' D' F R



/* Scramble */
L R2 B2 L D2 R2 F2 D2 L' F2 R' U R' B2 R B' F' D' F R

/* Solve */
z2 U F2 U2 F R' B R B' R' D2 R' L' U L D R U2 R' U R U R' U R U L U2 M x U' M' x' U' L' U2 L U' L' y2 S' z R2 B R2 U' R2 U' R2 U R2 F' U

// View at alg.cubing.net


Ok nvm u r god status


NEXT: R2 D2 L F2 U2 L' U2 R B2 F2 R' U2 B D' R2 U' L2 B R B'


----------



## Cuberstache (Apr 21, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: R2 D2 L F2 U2 L' U2 R B2 F2 R' U2 B D' R2 U' L2 B R B'


Ok, just one more

x' y2 // Inspection
F' L D R' U L2 // Cross
y' L2' U L2 U' L2' // 1st Pair
y U' R U' R' U R' F R // JSS
U' R' U R U R' U2' R // 3rd Pair
F' // 4th Pair
R' F R U R' U' F' U R // OLL
U2 l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 // PLL

NEXT: U R' B L2 D F2 D' F2 D2 F2 R2 L B' F' U2 B' R' U'


----------



## RedstoneTim (Apr 21, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> NEXT: U R' B L2 D F2 D' F2 D2 F2 R2 L B' F' U2 B' R' U'


Keyhole (kinda), 39 STM

z'
R2 D2 F L' F L2 D B' // Layer - corner
u2 L U' L' U' R U' R' E' R U R' U L U' L' // F2L + EO
U R U' L' U R' U' L R' U' R U' R' U2 R // ZBLL

Next: R2 U2 F' B R' D' L' B2 R' B U2 L2 U' R2 B2 L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U'


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Apr 21, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> NEXT: U R' B L2 D F2 D' F2 D2 F2 R2 L B' F' U2 B' R' U'



x'
D F R D F2
y' R U2 R' U2 R U' R'
y' L U' L' 
U' L' U L 
U R U R'
U2 L F' L' U' L U F U' L'
U2 R2 F2 R U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F R2


----------



## Cuberstache (Apr 21, 2020)

RedstoneTim said:


> Next: R2 U2 F' B R' D' L' B2 R' B U2 L2 U' R2 B2 L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U'


x2 y // Inspection
L F' L' R' D2 F D // Cross
U R U' R' U' L' U' L //1st Pair
y F U R U' R' F' U' R' F2 R F' // JSS
U' R U R' U R U2' R2' U R // 3rd Pair
U' R U' R' U2' F' U2' L' U L // 4th Pair + Partial EO
R' F R2 B' R2' F' R2 B R' // OLL
U' R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R U2' // PLL

69 moves oof

NEXT: R2 U' F2 U' R B' U F' L' B2 L F2 U2 R F2 L' B2 D2 L' D2 B


----------



## mista (Apr 23, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> NEXT: R2 U' F2 U' R B' U F' L' B2 L F2 U2 R F2 L' B2 D2 L' D2 B



CFOP, 33 STM

z x'
E M D' F U R // Cross (6/6)
U' L' U' B L U R U R' B' // F2L - 1 (10/16)
U2 R' U R U' R' U' // LS (7/23)
M U' M' U' R U r' U r U // 1LLL (10/33)

*Next: *L B U2 R D' F R B' R2 U B2 D F2 D2 L2 F2 R2 D L


----------



## Username (Apr 23, 2020)

mista said:


> *Next: *L B U2 R D' F R B' R2 U B2 D F2 D2 L2 F2 R2 D L




y' D2 U R L' D
y' U L' U L
D' L U' L' D
y' U' R' U2 R U2 R' U R
U2 L2' U2 L U L' U L2
U2 R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F'
U' R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 U

next: D' L D' R D' R' F B2 U R2 F2 L2 B2 D' L2 D L2 D2 B L'


----------



## Cuberstache (Apr 23, 2020)

Username said:


> next: D' L D' R D' R' F B2 U R2 F2 L2 B2 D' L2 D L2 D2 B L'


3-style, 109 ETM without cancellations, 101 with optimal cancellations (scramble in your solving orientation)
E R' U' R E' R' U R // UF-RF-BR
U (L'M) U' L U M2' U' L' U l U' // UF-BD-RU (weak swap)
U' L' E' L U2' L' E L U' // UF-LD-UB
M D' L' D M' D' L D // UF-FD-LB
(UE) L E' L' U' L E L' E' // UF-UL-FL
R' U R S R2' S' R U' R // UF-DR-UR
U R2 D' R' U2 R D R' U2 R' U' // UFR-LBD-RUB
U' R U2 R D R' U2 R D' R2' U // UFR-LUB-UFL
U' R' (UD) R U' R' D' R U R' U' R U // UFR-DFL-LUF
U R U' R' D' R U R' (DU') // UFR-FDR-RDB
(D'U) L' F2 L U' L' U F2 U' L D // UFR-DBR-RFD

NEXT: F2 R' D F R F2 L D' B L' F2 B2 R2 F2 D' B2 U R2 D2 L2 F2


----------



## WoowyBaby (Apr 23, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> 3-style, 109 ETM without cancellations, 101 with optimal cancellations (scramble in your solving orientation)
> E R' U' R E' R' U R // UF-RF-BR
> U (L'M) U' L U M2' U' L' U l U' // UF-BD-RU (weak swap)
> U' L' E' L U2' L' E L U' // UF-LD-UB
> ...



Nice 3-Style BLD Solve 

F // Six Pieces Solved
D2 R D2 // Seven Pieces Solved
L2 B L' B' l' // Eleven Pieces Solved
F' R' F M F' R F // Thirteen Pieces Solved
L F U' L2 S' L2 S U F' // Fifteen Pieces Solved
S' R S L' S' R' S // Sixteen Pieces Solved
F2 E' F2 L S' L2 S L E // Twenty Pieces Solved

Next: R2 F' D' F U2 F L2 D2 R2 U2 R2 F2 R2 F2 D' L' F' R D L' F2


----------



## mista (Apr 24, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: R2 F' D' F U2 F L2 D2 R2 U2 R2 F2 R2 F2 D' L' F' R D L' F2



Petrus method, 27(33) STM

y2
B M2 E R' F D L' B // 223 (8/8)
F U R U' R' // F2L - 1 (5/13)
U M' U' M // EO (4/17)

U' R U' L' U R' U'// WVLS FL (7/24)
R' U2 L U' L' U2 L R U2 // PLL cancel (9/33)

OR:

F' D' F U2 F' D F L' U L // LS + LL (10/27)

*Next:* R' B2 L B2 U2 L' B2 F2 U2 R F2 R D B2 R B' F L U L2


----------



## ProStar (Apr 25, 2020)

mista said:


> *Next:* R' B2 L B2 U2 L' B2 F2 U2 R F2 R D B2 R B' F L U L2



L U F U' B' // EO

L R D L U2 R' D2 // Cross + Setup 2 Pairs

U L U L' // 1st Pair

U2 R' U R // 2nd Pair

U L' U2 L // 3rd Pair

R U' R' U R U R' // 4th Pair

y L U2 R' U R U2 L' U' R' U2 R // ZBLL

Insane F2L lol


NEXT: L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 L2 D2 L2 F2 B2 L2 F2 B2 D2 B2 U2 F2 U2 L2 D2 L2 R2 B2 R2 D2

Challenge: Solve with only half moves(no reversing the scramble. I see you, ProStar.)


----------



## Micah Morrison (Apr 25, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 L2 D2 L2 F2 B2 L2 F2 B2 D2 B2 U2 F2 U2 L2 D2 L2 R2 B2 R2 D2
> 
> Challenge: Solve with only half moves(no reversing the scramble. I see you, ProStar.)



B2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 // 2x2 block
F2 U2 F2 L2 // Solved

11 HTM


----------



## ProStar (Apr 25, 2020)

> NEXT: R2 L B' L D F B2 R' D L' B2 L2 F2 B2 U2 R2 D F2 U F2 L2



/* Scramble */
R2 L B' L D F B2 R' D L' B2 L2 F2 B2 U2 R2 D F2 U F2 L2

/* Solve */
U F M' x' B' // EO

R2 U L2 B2 D' // Cross

U' R' U' R2 // 1st Pair

U' M' x' U' L2 U L // 2nd Pair

U R U' M' x' // 3rd Pair

U2 L' U2 L U' L' // 4th Pair

R' U' R2 U2 L' U R2 U' L U' R2 U' R' U2 // ZBLL

// View at alg.cubing.net


NEXT: U2 R2 F2 L' D2 R' B2 R D2 R' F' L2 B' U' R D2 U' L2 D2


----------



## Micah Morrison (Apr 26, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: U2 R2 F2 L' D2 R' B2 R D2 R' F' L2 B' U' R D2 U' L2 D2



Scrambke: U2 R2 F2 L' D2 R' B2 R D2 R' F' L2 B' U' R D2 U' L2 D2
Time: 8.909
reconstruction:

x2 // inspection
L' F' L D' R' D // cross
U2 R U' R2' U R
y' R U' R' U2 R U' R' (should've done L' U' L U2 L' U' L without the rotation) // 2nd pair
y R U R' U' L U' L' // 3rd pair
U' F' R U R' U' R' F R // 4th pair
U2 F U R U2 R' U' R U2 R' U' F' // OLLCP
M' U' M2 U' M2 U' M' U2 M2 // PLL
U' // AUF

56 STM, 6.3 TPS

NEXT: U' L' F D2 R2 D R U' L2 U' B2 R2 U' B2 D' B2 D2 R2 L F R'


----------



## ProStar (Apr 26, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> Scrambke: U2 R2 F2 L' D2 R' B2 R D2 R' F' L2 B' U' R D2 U' L2 D2
> Time: 8.909
> reconstruction:
> 
> ...



next?


----------



## Micah Morrison (Apr 26, 2020)

ProStar said:


> next?


wow u were quick I edited it like 10 seconds after I posted it.


----------



## WoowyBaby (Apr 26, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> wow u were quick I edited it like 10 seconds after I posted it.


That’s pretty expected of @ProStar, as he probably lives in these forums ready to pop out and reply to any post within five seconds.


----------



## ProStar (Apr 26, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> NEXT: U' L' F D2 R2 D R U' L2 U' B2 R2 U' B2 D' B2 D2 R2 L F R'



/* Scramble */
U' L' F D2 R2 D R U' L2 U' B2 R2 U' B2 D' B2 D2 R2 L F R'

/* Solve */
z2 // Inspection (0)

F L R2 D R U2 F U F' // 2x2x2 (9)

U L U' L' // 2x2x3 (4, 13)

U F R' F2 U' F // EO (6, 19)

U2 R U R U2 R // F2L (6, 25)

F R U R2 U2 R2 U R2 U R F' U' // ZBLL (12, 37)

// View at alg.cubing.net

Woah! 6 Move F2L :O


NEXT: F2 L2 B2 U2 R2 U2 R' D2 R' B2 R2 D R2 B L R' B D2 L2 U'


----------



## Owen Morrison (Apr 26, 2020)

ProStar said:


> /* Scramble */
> U' L' F D2 R2 D R U' L2 U' B2 R2 U' B2 D' B2 D2 R2 L F R'
> 
> /* Solve */
> ...


Petrus  

/* Scramble */
F2 L2 B2 U2 R2 U2 R' D2 R' B2 R2 D R2 B L R' B D2 L2 U'

/* Solve */

y2 // inspection

R' D' L2 U D' L U' L' // 2x2x2

F' U' D R' D' U2 L' U L // 2x2x3

y R' F R2 U R' // EO

y' U R2 U R' U' R2 U R' U' R' U2 R U2 R' U R // L2P

R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' // COLL

M2 U M' U2 M U M2 U

61 STM

@PetrusQuber do you want to critique this? I know Petrus is supposed to be super efficient but my CFOP solves take less moves than that.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 26, 2020)

Full blown explanation and critique time...
Alright, 2x2x2. I can see you’re creating a mini cross and inserting a pair. Quick tip, I normally blockbuild 2x2x2 by building a 2x2x1, solving the last edge into place, and combining them. So for that solve, I can IMMEDIATELY notice 2 free pairs done for you on the cube. I generally use pairs as part of the 2x2x1 (or maybe slot them in if it’s easy to create the mini cross), let’s check our options here.

We can see the RBY pair, the two colours it could be part of a 2x2x1 on are blue and red. To create the blue 2x2x1, you’d have to take out that stuck YB edge next to it, not very efficient. What if we used the red side of the pair for a red 2x2x1? The RY edge could go down to the bottom layer, and receive the RBY pair easily enough (B2 R’ F2 from scramble position), but the YB edge which we want to solve into place immediately afterwards, would still be stuck with the 2x2x1, which mean we would waste moves getting it out. Let’s check our other option.

The other option is the OWG pair. The white 2x2x1 it could go into would be a 4 mover, and leave the last edge in a decent position (x2 L R F’ R2 D L D from scramble position) which would be OK, but the orange 2x2x1 is much better. One move for the other 2x2x1 edge to setup into D layer to receive pair, one move to pair (x’ z’ F L2). Then D’ R D2.

My solution for 2x2x2: x’ z’ F L2 D’ R D2, although in a speedsolve I might do it from a different angle for going into 2x2x3.
If there were no pairs, I’d see if there was anything else I could use, such as already solved last edges, formed mini crosses, etc, then try find a one move pair.

Next, 2x2x3. I’m going from your 2x2x2 solution. Normally I do a quick look around as I finish 2x2x2 for anything that might help me out, similar to inspecting the 2x2x2. I have limited time though, and things like solved pairs are less common here, so generally I go for the BRD expansion, because you don’t need a rotation for EO. If that’s kind of bad, I check FLD, then UBL. I switch between BRD and FLD a lot anyway, doesn’t matter too much.

I see you saw the solved expansion pair, that was pretty lucky. They generally don’t come up often. You chose to CFOP style this, solving the flipped edge, then slotting it in. Generally for Petrus, you aim (once again) to create a 2x2x1 block which you can then put next to the 2x2x2 to create a 2x2x3. In this situation, I would do: F’ R U R2, which creates the 2x2x1. Then just a F2 to attach it. These cases, you just have to play around with them and figure out an efficient solution other than reverting to cross edge, pair. In this case, I saw the pair which could be part of the 2x2x1 with an R’ move, and the edge, which could be placed at UF as the other part of the 2x2x1 easily enough, and just solved. Here’s some cases, credit to @Tao Yu : https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9rtv6geC-SuenRzQ2lPSDhYQnM/view If there was no pair, I’d generally look for 1/2 move pairs and follow on from there.

Moving onto EO, good job . You saw the 4 bad edges, and solved them seamlessly. I recommend looking through all the cases on lar5.com for optimality. I would’ve done the same here, not much to say.

For F2L, placing the cross edge is a bad idea unless you feel there is a specific advantage in some cases. To blockbuild a 2x2x1 then do a pair is generally more efficient. On the bright side, your pairs are pretty good (natural I suppose), make sure you know the cases which preserve EO, coming from CFOP. I saw the YBO expansion wasn’t in a good position (edge attached unhelpfully), so I went for the YGO one (though it isn’t much better). A U move brings it out into the open, R U2 R2 pairs, U R2 U2 R creates the 2x2x1. Then R’ D’ R U’ R’ D R U R U’ R’ as the pair. My solution is U R U2 R2 U R2 U2 R R’ D’ R U’ R’ D R U R U’ R’. To be honest, that was actually less efficient than your solution, since the pair was a pretty bad case, and neither expansions were great. So you did fine there, just keep in mind blockbuilding is more efficient most of the time. Just practise pairing up and attaching the edge to form a 2x2x1. (And do CFOP style if the blockbuilding doesn’t look good). Quick side note, I generally don’t consider expansion options on the U layer, because the rotation takes valuable time. I only do if there is an easy pair.

For COLL, same one I use, fine.

For EPLL, same one I use, fine.

That was kind of long, but do try and read it. It’ll help . Make sure you understand it, or it’s pointless critiquing.
Edit: Actually, I think I heard from @PapaSmurf that OCLL and PLL is faster than COLL and EPLL, it’s just COLL is an essential stepping stone for ZBLL. COLL takes some time to recognise, and most algs are worse or the same as the OCLL. And most PLLs are pretty fast.


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Apr 26, 2020)

F2 L2 B2 U2 R2 U2 R' D2 R' B2 R2 D R2 B L R' B D2 L2 U' Owen you didn't say new...

x M' U' F B' U' B' L2 
y U D2 L U L' U L U' L'
R' U R U' y U' L U L2
U' L U' F U' F' R U' R' 
U L' U2 L y' U' R U2 R' U' R' F R F'
U2 F U R U' R' F'
U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R
R U R' U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 R U' R' U


----------



## mista (Apr 26, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> F2 L2 B2 U2 R2 U2 R' D2 R' B2 R2 D R2 B L R' B D2 L2 U'



Roux, 23 STM

x
D2 R' E2 L B' // FB (5/5)
r2 U R' U' M // SQ (5/10)
F R' U2 L' U L U R F' // SB + CMLL (9/19)
r' U2 M' U // LSE (4/23)

*Next:* D R U2 F2 D2 B2 L2 B2 U' R2 F2 D U B U F R2 D B' L


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 26, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> F2 L2 B2 U2 R2 U2 R' D2 R' B2 R2 D R2 B L R' B D2 L2 U' Owen you didn't say new...
> 
> x M' U' F B' U' B' L2
> y U D2 L U L' U L U' L'
> ...


Neither did you...


----------



## mista (Apr 26, 2020)

mista said:


> *Next:* D R U2 F2 D2 B2 L2 B2 U' R2 F2 D U B U F R2 D B' L




Another fancy Roux, 27 STM

x'
S2 U f' // SQ (3/3)
U' r' U r2 F // FB + SQ (5/8)
R' F R F' U2 M' F' U F2 M' // SB + CMLL (10/18)
F' D' S D2 S' D' M F2 M' // LSE (9/27)

*Next:* D B R2 F' L' U2 L' U F' R U2 L' D2 R' D2 R2 D2 L U2


----------



## WoowyBaby (Apr 26, 2020)

mista said:


> *Next:* D B R2 F' L' U2 L' U F' R U2 L' D2 R' D2 R2 D2 L U2



Time to get a CFOP solve with triple that of @mista ‘s movecounts.....

y2
R’ F2 R’ U R U’ R r2 U2 R’ // Cross (10/10)
y B R U’ R’ B’ D’ R U’ R’ D // Pair (10/20)
U2 R’ D’ R U R’ D R2 U’ R’ U R U R’ // Finish (14/34)

How do I keep getting 30’s with CFOP lmao

Next: B2 D' F2 D R2 U' B2 D' F2 D U B' U' F' R U L U' B' U' R


----------



## Micah Morrison (Apr 26, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: B2 D' F2 D R2 U' B2 D' F2 D U B' U' F' R U L U' B' U' R



Scramble: B2 D' F2 D R2 U' B2 D' F2 D U B' U' F' R U L U' B' U' R

8.155 but it still could have been better

reconstruction:

x2 y' // inspection
U' R' F R2 U' F' L F D2 // cross Yes, it was a 9 move cross, but I did this solution so I could lookahead to the red-blue pair
R' U2' R U2' R' U R // 1st pair
U' R U R' L U' L' // 2nd pair
U L' U2 L U' L' U L // 3rd pair
U2 U' R' U y' R' U R // 4th pair A better solution would have been U R' F R F' R U' R'
U r U' r2' U r2 U r2' U' r // OLL
U' R2 U' R U' R U R' U R2 D U R U' R' D // PLL
U2 // AUF

64 STM, 7.8 TPS

Takeaways:
Even though I had an inefficient cross, and I remember having slight lookahead issues and lockups, and I had a bad PLL, I got a low 8, which is better than I average. I think the main reason I got a good time is because my first three pairs were rotationless (my 4th pair could have been rotationless too) and my first 2 pairs were solved into the back slots. I think if I had better lookahead and turning it could definitely have been a sub 7.

NEXT: R2 D' B2 U' F2 U2 R2 D' B2 D2 F2 U L' B' D B2 F U' R F2 R2


----------



## Owen Morrison (Apr 26, 2020)

9.574 could have been way better

Scramble: R2 D' B2 U' F2 U2 R2 D' B2 D2 F2 U L' B' D B2 F U' R F2 R2

z2 y // inspection

D2 R' F L' D2 // Cross

U2 y L U' L' // 1st pair

y2 U2 L' U' L U y' L U L' // 2nd pair. I don't know what I was thinking that was the worst solution ever

R U2 R' U y' R' U' R // 3rd pair

U R U R' U2 R U R' // 4th pair

U' r U R' U R U2 r'

M2 U M U2 M' U M2 // PLL

U' // AUF

48 STM, 5.01 TPS

that was a bad solution I am surprised it was still sub 10.

NEXT: R2 D' B2 U' F2 U2 R2 D' B2 D2 F2 U L' B' D B2 F U' R F2 R2


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 26, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> NEXT: R2 D' B2 U' F2 U2 R2 D' B2 D2 F2 U L' B' D B2 F U' R F2 R2


z2 (yellow top, green front) // Inspection

D2 F' B' R D2 // X-Cross
U R U R2 F R F' // 2nd pair
L' U L y' (yellow top, red front) U' L U L' // 3rd pair
R U2 R' U F' U' F // 4th pair
U2 R U R' U R U2 R' F R U R' U' F' // OLL
U2 M2 U M' U2 M U M2 // PLL

Next Scramble: D2 L2 D2 R2 F2 U R2 D B' R2 D B' L F R2 D' L R


----------



## mista (Apr 27, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next Scramble: D2 L2 D2 R2 F2 U R2 D B' R2 D B' L F R2 D' L R



CFOP, 32 STM

z'
M' S L u R u // XCRS (6/6)
f' L f // 1st pair (3/9)
R2 B L' U' L U B' R2 // Some Multislotting (8/17)
U R' U F U2 F U' F' U F U' F2 U' F' R // 1LLL (15/32)



WoowyBaby said:


> How do I keep getting 30’s with CFOP lmao





Spoiler: CFOP master



Look at this guy. He is my friend and uses ONLY the cfop and NISS methods for his official FMC solutions. 



He is my boss. xD



*Next: *F' D B D R2 L F' R2 U' L2 U' F2 U2 B2 U R2 F2 U' R2 F' D'


----------



## fun at the joy (Apr 27, 2020)

mista said:


> *Next: *F' D B D R2 L F' R2 U' L2 U' F2 U2 B2 U R2 F2 U' R2 F' D'


9.46

y // Inspection
L' R2 D' R D2 R2' // Cross
U L U2 L' U' L U L' // 1st Pair (inspected that)
U R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R' // 2nd Pair
y' U' U' U' R U R' U L U L' // 3rd Pair
U U/U' U' (can't remember) R U' R' // 4th Pair
U R U R' U R' F R F' R U2' R' // OLL
U U R' U R' U' y R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F U // PLL

70 Moves lol/ 9.46s = 7.39 TPS

Next: D' L F' R' F2 B R' D' B' R' F2 D2 L2 U2 L D2 R U2 B2 U2 F2


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Apr 27, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> Next: D' L F' R' F2 B R' D' B' R' F2 D2 L2 U2 L D2 R U2 B2 U2 F2


z2 // hmm
L F' L2 U' R' B L// EOLine horizontally?
U2 F2 R' U R S2 z2 L' U2 L // Front block
U2 B2 U2 B2 U B2 U2 B2 L U L' U2 L U' L' // Back block
y2 x' R U2 l' L' U2 L2 U R D L2 D' R' U L U' // ZBLL
NEXT:
F L2 D' L2 F2 D' F2 U' B2 R2 D2 R2 D' L' R2 U B' R' B F' R'


----------



## JWinslow23 (Apr 28, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> NEXT:
> F L2 D' L2 F2 D' F2 U' B2 R2 D2 R2 D' L' R2 U B' R' B F' R'


L2 F' L D2 B2 D2 // 2x2x2
U' F R F R2 // expand to 2x2x3
L F' L' F2 U F U // F2L-1
F' U * R' D' F' D F R F2 U' F // L3C

* = F2 R' B2 R F2 R' B2 R (8-2)

Next: B L2 U2 L2 R2 U2 B D2 F L2 F2 D B U R' D B L' F D


----------



## Cuberstache (Apr 28, 2020)

JWinslow23 said:


> Next: B L2 U2 L2 R2 U2 B D2 F L2 F2 D B U R' D B L' F D


YruRU, 55 STM

z // Inspection
U' S2 R F' // CPLine
u' R U' r' U' R u2 // FB
M' U' R U r' // EO
R' U r' U2 r U2 r2 // Stripe
R2 U' R U' R' U' R // Pair
U R U R' U2 R U R' // F2L
U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R U R2 U R2 U2 R' U' // 2GLL

NEXT: D' F2 R2 D2 B2 U' L2 B2 D L2 U2 L' R F U' L U' L' F2 D2


----------



## Cuberstache (Apr 28, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> NEXT: D' F2 R2 D2 B2 U' L2 B2 D L2 U2 L' R F U' L U' L' F2 D2


More YruRU

x' y // Inspection
U' B2 R F' U F // CPLine
u2 R2 u R' E' R u R2 u2 // FB
U2 r U R2 U' r' U r'// EO
U2 R' U r2 // Stripe
R' U' R U' R U R // Pair
U2 R U' R' U R U' R' U' R U2 R' // Pair up + WV
R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 // PLL

My efficiency kinda sucks

NEXT: F R B D' R' U B U R2 L2 B U2 L2 F2 B' L2 B2 R2 D


----------



## Cuberstache (Apr 29, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> NEXT: F R B D' R' U B U R2 L2 B U2 L2 F2 B' L2 B2 R2 D


YruRU, 56 STM

y x' // Inspection
R' F U' F' U' F // CPLine
R' u' M E R U' R u2 // FB
M U R U' r' // EO
R2 U' r U2 r // Stripe
U R U' R2 // Square
U' R U2 R' U R U' R' U' R // F2L
U' R U2 R' U2 R' U2 R' U R U' R U2 R2 U2 R' U' // 2GLL

Seems like a lot of moves but over half the moves are two-gen <R,U>

NEXT: B' D' F' L2 F' U2 B' R2 F U2 F' R2 F2 R2 U' B U L B' R F


----------



## JWinslow23 (Apr 30, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> NEXT: B' D' F' L2 F' U2 B' R2 F U2 F' R2 F2 R2 U' B U L B' R F



Corners-first because why not?

L D' B D B' // orange corners
D' F' R F L' F' R' F L // solve corners
M' D' M2 // RG+RB edges
S // OG edge
U' S2 // OW edge
z L2 U' M U // RY edge
x' y2 R U' M' U // OB edge
L U' M2 U // RW edge
U' M U2 M U' R2 // OY edge
x' M' U M' U M' U2 M U M U M U2 // orient M slice
U2 M U2 M' // solve edges
M2 E M2 E' // solve centers

58 STM

Next: D2 F2 R2 U2 R2 F' U2 L2 B L2 B D R' D L D' U F L' B D'


----------



## Cuberstache (Apr 30, 2020)

JWinslow23 said:


> Next: D2 F2 R2 U2 R2 F' U2 L2 B L2 B D R' D L D' U F L' B D'


x y' // Inspection
R F r F' U S2 // CPLine
U' r' u' r2 U' r u2 // FB
r U2 r' U2 r U' r2 U' R' U r' // EO
R U2 R2 U' r2 // Stripe
R U2 R2 U R' // Square
U2 R' U' R U2 R' U' R // F2L
U R' U' R U R U2 R' U' R U' R2 U2 R U' // 2GLL

NEXT: U F2 L2 U' F2 U R2 D2 F2 R2 B2 F D2 F2 R' D' B L U2 F'


----------



## LunarStellar (Apr 30, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> NEXT: U F2 L2 U' F2 U R2 D2 F2 R2 B2 F D2 F2 R' D' B L U2 F'


z2
Cross: D2 R' D L' F' L
F2L 1: U F' U2 F U' R U' R2 U R
F2L 2: y' R U R' U2 F' U F
Pseudo F2L 3: (y' D2) R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R U' R'
Pseudo F2L 4: (y2 U2) R U' R' U F' U F
OLL: f R' F' R U R U' R' S'
PLL: U' R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F
AUF + ADF: (U' D2)

NEXT: L2 U2 L2 R2 D' R2 B2 U' R2 U2 R' D B2 L2 R' B L2 B2


----------



## Cuberstache (Apr 30, 2020)

LunarStellar said:


> z2
> Cross: D2 R' D L' F' L
> F2L 1: U F' U2 F U' R U' R2 U R
> F2L 2: y' R U R' U2 F' U F
> ...


This doesn't solve the cube but I'm not sure where your mistake is. I recommend using alg.cubing.net for example solves. It lets you check your solutions to avoid mistakes.


----------



## LunarStellar (Apr 30, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> This doesn't solve the cube but I'm not sure where your mistake is. I recommend using alg.cubing.net for example solves. It lets you check your solutions to avoid mistakes.


I added primes where needed. i forgot to type the primes


----------



## JWinslow23 (May 1, 2020)

LunarStellar said:


> NEXT: L2 U2 L2 R2 D' R2 B2 U' R2 U2 R' D B2 L2 R' B L2 B2



B L' U B2 L' // 2x2x2
R U' R2 (F' U B' U' F U B U') U R2 // expand to 2x2x3
L U L' B2 // F2L-1
U B' U2 B U' B' U2 B U // L3C
R // premove

Solution: B L' U B2 L' R U' R2 F' U B' U' F U B R2 L U L' B2 U B' U2 B U' B' U2 B U R (30 HTM)

Next: F2 D R2 F2 U L2 F2 L2 D2 R2 U2 R' F D2 R B R' F2 U' F D'


----------



## mista (May 1, 2020)

JWinslow23 said:


> Next: F2 D R2 F2 U L2 F2 L2 D2 R2 U2 R' F D2 R B R' F2 U' F D'



CFOP (30 HTM) 

y
U L F2 R u2 // XCRS (5/5)
R' U R // 2nd pair (3/8)
U' R' F' L F2 R F2 U' L' F // F2L (11/19)
L' U' L2 D L' U' L D' L2 U2 L // ZBLL (11/30)

*Next:* U2 L2 D2 F U2 R2 F L2 B F D2 U' R D2 L R D' U' R' F L'


----------



## fun at the joy (May 1, 2020)

mista said:


> *Next:* U2 L2 D2 F U2 R2 F L2 B F D2 U' R D2 L R D' U' R' F L'


9.82, first solve of the day

z2 // Inspection
L U' L2' U R' D R F R D2 // Cross
y L U' L' // 1st Pair
D U' R U' R' D' // 2nd Pair
U' R U' R' U R U' R' // 3rd Pair
y U R U' R' U R U' R' // 4th Pair
R U R' U R U2' R' // OLL
U F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U2' // PLL

Next: R' L2 F2 D' L2 U' R2 D2 B2 U' L2 R D2 R F R2 B F U2 L'


----------



## 1cubealot (May 1, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> 9.82, first solve of the day
> 
> z2 // Inspection
> L U' L2' U R' D R F R D2 // Cross
> ...


z2 // Inspection
R' U' B' U' B' L2 D2 //CROSS
U2 R U2 R' U F' U 'F //1ST PAIR
Y U R' U' R2 U R' //2ND PAIR
R' U' R d' R U R' //3RD PAIR
Y U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' //4TH PAIR
U' F U R U' R' F' r U R' U' r' F R F //2LOLL
F2 M2 D' L2 D L2 U' L2 U l2 F2 //PLL
U //AUF

NEXT U' L' B D2 U2 F L2 F2 L2 U2 F' R2 B D L' U2 L2 B U L' F2


----------



## LunarStellar (May 2, 2020)

1cubealot said:


> NEXT U' L' B D2 U2 F L2 F2 L2 U2 F' R2 B D L' U2 L2 B U L' F2


z2
Cross: (F' B) L R' F' (U D2) L2
Pseudo F2L 1: D2 L' U' L U2 F U' F'
Pseudo F2L 2: (y d') R U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U2 R U' R'
Pseudo F2L 3: (y2 U D') R' U R2 U' R' (unsolved a corner :/)
ADF+ F2L 3: (y' E) R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R'
Pseudo F2L 4: (y' D U) F' L' U2 L F
OLL+ ADF: (U D') r U r' R U R' U' r U' r'
PLL: U x' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' F'

NEXT: D2 B2 L2 F2 R2 D2 B2 D F2 D' U' F U2 F2 R' U R' U' B' U' B


----------



## Cuberstache (May 2, 2020)

LunarStellar said:


> NEXT: D2 B2 L2 F2 R2 D2 B2 D F2 D' U' F U2 F2 R' U R' U' B' U' B


YruRU, 47 STM

x y // Inspection
U' F U' S' // CPLine
R u' M' U' r u2 // FB
r2 U R' U M' U' r' // EO
R' U R U' r2 // Stripe
U2 R2 U2 R U2 R2 U R // Square
U R U R' U' R U R' // F2L
U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' U' // 2GLL

NEXT: L2 D' R2 B2 L2 U' L2 U B2 D R2 L' D R' B L' F2 D' U' R B


----------



## LunarStellar (May 2, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> NEXT: L2 D' R2 B2 L2 U' L2 U B2 D R2 L' D R' B L' F2 D' U' R B



x2
Cross: F2 (D' U) L D L' D F' D' B2
F2L 1: U' R U R' U' R U R'
F2L 2: d' R' U R F' U' F
F2L 3: (d' U') R U R' U' F R' F' R
F2L 4: (d' U') R U R' U' F R' F' R
ZBLL: U R2 D' R U2 R' D R2 U R' U2 L U' R U L' U2
edit: forgot a u move

NEXT: R' B R L' D L U' B R' F L2 F B L2 U2 D2 F' R2 B' U2


----------



## mista (May 2, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> Next: R' L2 F2 D' L2 U' R2 D2 B2 U' L2 R D2 R F R2 B F U2 L'



CFOP (CFZBLL), 32 HTM...

x2
L' u' R F2 u' // Cross (5/5)
U2 F R2 F R2 // F2P (5/10)
L U' L' U L F2 U' F' L' F // L2P (10/20)
L' F' L U' L' U2 L U' L' U' F L // ZBLL (12/32)

F2P - First Two Pairs,
L2P - Last Two Pairs.

*Next: *F' U2 F2 L2 D2 R D2 R U2 R2 F2 R' D2 B D L2 F' D U' B' U


----------



## JWinslow23 (May 2, 2020)

mista said:


> CFOP (30 HTM)
> 
> y
> U L F2 R u2 // XCRS (5/5)
> ...



Wow, quite an exotic F2L step there. Where can I learn something like that?



fun at the joy said:


> Next: R' L2 F2 D' L2 U' R2 D2 B2 U' L2 R D2 R F R2 B F U2 L'



L' B' D B' U2 F2 L D' F' D F2 L // almost F2L-2 (F' would complete it)
B' D' B2 D' F' D B' // F2L-1
B D R D' R' B2 L' D2 L B // F2L
B D B2 D' B2 D' B2 D2 B2 D2 B' D2 // ZBLL

37 HTM with cancellations.
L' B' D B' U2 F2 L D' F' D F2 L B' D' B2 D' F' D2 R D' R' B2 L' D2 L B2 D B2 D' B2 D' B2 D2 B2 D2 B' D2

Next: F2 R F2 R D2 L' F2 U2 B2 U2 L' B2 U' B2 R F' L2 D' B2 U F'


----------



## ProStar (May 3, 2020)

JWinslow23 said:


> Next: F2 R F2 R D2 L' F2 U2 B2 U2 L' B2 U' B2 R F' L2 D' B2 U F'



/* Scramble */
F2 R F2 R D2 L' F2 U2 B2 U2 L' B2 U' B2 R F' L2 D' B2 U F'

/* Solve */
x2 // Inspection (0)

F2 U' L2 F' L U' F L' // FB (8)

y' U' M' U M' U L U L' M2 // EOStripe (9, 17)

U2 L' U L2 U L2 U' L2 U' L' // SB (10, 27)

R' U' R U' R' U2 R U2 R' U2 R U R' U R U2 // 2GLL (16, 43)

// View at alg.cubing.net


NEXT: L2 F L2 B R2 D2 F' D2 L2 B2 U' L F' D B' R2 F2 R D2 B'


----------



## Cuberstache (May 3, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: L2 F L2 B R2 D2 F' D2 L2 B2 U' L F' D B' R2 F2 R D2 B'


YruRU, 55 STM

y2 z' // Inspection
F2 R' F R F R F' // CPLine
M E r u2 // FB
R U' R' r' U M // EO
U r' U2 M // Stripe
U' R U2 R' U' R // Square
U R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' // F2L
U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' U2 R U R' U R // 2GLL

Awful CPLine lol

NEXT: B U2 L2 F D2 L2 B L2 B U2 L2 B2 D' L' B' L2 R' D' B2 L' R2


----------



## fun at the joy (May 4, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> NEXT: B U2 L2 F D2 L2 B L2 B U2 L2 B2 D' L' B' L2 R' D' B2 L' R2


8.888

z2 x
R U Lw D' R D2 // Cross
U' R U' R' U R' U' R // 1st Pair (inspected)
y' R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 2nd Pair
U L' U L U' L' U' L // 3rd Pair
R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R // 4th Pair
M U R U R' U' M2' U R U' Rw' // OLL should've done U2 R U R' U' R' F R F' R U2' R2' F R F' R U2' R' 
I don't think I would've recognized CP so what I did was better in this case
U' x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 // PLL

61/8.88 = 6.86 TPS

Next: B2 L2 B2 L2 R2 U' F2 U2 L2 D2 F L R D' L2 B2 U L' F2 U


----------



## Cuberstache (May 5, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> Next: B2 L2 B2 L2 R2 U' F2 U2 L2 D2 F L R D' L2 B2 U L' F2 U


YruRU, 46 STM

x // Inspection
F r2 U' S' // CPLine
M' u' R2 r' U' r' u2 // FB
U' r U R2 U' r // EO
R U' R' U' r2 // Stripe
U R U' R' U' R // Square
U R U' R' // F2L
R U2 R' U' R U' R2 U2 R U R' U R U // 2GLL

NEXT: F' D2 B2 L2 F2 R2 U R2 B2 D L2 R F' U2 B' L U L' B' D'


----------



## Devagio (May 5, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> NEXT: F' D2 B2 L2 F2 R2 U R2 B2 D L2 R F' U2 B' L U L' B' D'


YruRU (52 STM)

x y // inspection
F R2 F R’ F’ U’ r’ S’ // CP-line + FB (8/8)
U’ R2 U R2 U’ r U’ r2 U’ r’ R2 U r2// EOBF (13/21)
U R2 U R’ U’ R U R’ U2 R // square (10/31)
U R U2 R’ U R U’ R’ // F2L (8/39)
U R’ U R’ U’ R’ U’ R’ U R U R2 U // LL (13/52)

Lucky start, unlucky everything else.

Next: F U L D' F B L' U B R' L2 F' R2 B L2 F' L2 D2 B2 D2 B2


----------



## Cuberstache (May 6, 2020)

Devagio said:


> Next: F U L D' F B L' U B R' L2 F' R2 B L2 F' L2 D2 B2 D2 B2


YruRU, 45 STM

x' y // Inspection
u R S // CPLine
r u' R2 u R2 u // FB
r2 R U' R2 U2 r U' r2 U' r // EO
R U R' U' r2 // Stripe
U2 R U' R U R2 // Square
U R U R' U R U2 R' U R U' R' U2 R U // Force 2GLL skip

NEXT: B' L2 U2 F2 L2 B L2 B' L2 D2 L2 R' U' R2 B2 D' B' L' F D2 L2


----------



## Cuberstache (May 7, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> NEXT: B' L2 U2 F2 L2 B L2 B' L2 D2 L2 R' U' R2 B2 D' B' L' F D2 L2


YruRU, 53 STM

z' // Inspection
F' R F' r U S' // CPLine
U' R u' R u2 U r' U' R' u2 // FB
U' M U' r U' r2 U' r // EO
R2 U' r U2 r // Stripe
U2 R2 U R U R' // Square
U2 R' U2 R U' R' U R // F2L
U R' U2 R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R' // 2GLL

NEXT: B2 F2 L2 B2 R2 D2 B2 D' R2 U F2 B D' L B2 L2 B' L F2 U'


----------



## Devagio (May 7, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> YruRU, 53 STM
> 
> z' // Inspection
> F' R F' r U S' // CPLine
> U' R u' R u2 U r' U' R' u2 // FB


Continuing:
U’ M’ // pEO (w/ DB good)
r U’ r’ R’ U2 r U’ r // EO
U2 R U’ r2 // BF
And so on...
Yeah, unlucky EO despite pEO.




CuberStache said:


> NEXT: B2 F2 L2 B2 R2 D2 B2 D' R2 U F2 B D' L B2 L2 B' L F2 U'


YruRU (43 STM)

z’ // insecption
S’ U F2 u’ F // CP-line
R’ u’ r’ R // setup
u’ R u’ r // FB+pEO
R r U’ r // EO
U2 R U r2 // BF
U R2 // square
U2 R U2 R’ U’ R U R’ // F2L
U R U2 R2 U’ R2 U’ R’ U R’ U R U // 2GLL

Next: B' D2 U2 B' R2 B' F' L2 U2 B' L2 D U2 B L R' D F2 R


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 7, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> NEXT: B2 F2 L2 B2 R2 D2 B2 D' R2 U F2 B D' L B2 L2 B' L F2 U'


z2 (yellow top, blue front) // inspection
D2 U' L2 R' F R' // Cross
U R U2 R' U' L' U L // 1st Pair
R U' R' y' (yellow top, orange front) L U L' // 2nd Pair
U L' U L // 3rd Pair
R U R U' R' U R // 4th Pair
U r U R' U R U2 r' // OLL
x (orange top, white front) L U' L D2 L' U L D2 L2 x' (yellow top, orange front) U // PLL

Next Scramble: R L' D' L U' L' D' R' F' U' B2 U R2 B2 U' B2 U' B2 L2 U


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (May 7, 2020)

z2 F2 L2 D2 B L' R' D // EOLine
L2 U2 L R2 U2 L U2 L2 U' R' U' L' U' L // LB
U R U' R U R U2 R U2 R' U R // RB
U2 R U R' U R U2 R' // OCLL
U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // PLL

NEXT: D' R' B D2 L2 U F R B2 U2 L2 U2 L2 D2 R' D2 L' B2 L U' F'


----------



## Cuberstache (May 7, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> NEXT: D' R' B D2 L2 U F R B2 U2 L2 U2 L2 D2 R' D2 L' B2 L U' F'


YruRU, 56 STM

z2 // Inspection
R F U S' U2 F // CPLine
u' M' u' r U R' u' R u' // FB
r M' U' R U M' // EO
U' R U r2 // Stripe
R' U' R' U2 R' U R // Square
U2 R U R' U R U' R' // F2L
U R U R' U R U' R' U R' U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // 2GLL

NEXT: F2 D R2 D B2 U2 F2 R2 B2 F2 D2 L' U2 R B' D B2 D2 L F' D2


----------



## Neuro (May 9, 2020)

YruRU, 46 STM

y' F' M' U f2 //CPLine
u' r2' R u' r u2 //FB
U' R' r' U' R U M' U r' U2' r'//EOStripe
U R U2 R' U R U' R'//F2L
U R U R' U R U' R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' U'//2GLL

Roux, 36 STM

z' y' D R D r' U' R2 F//FB
R2 r' U' R' U2 R' U M2 r' U' R//SB
R2' D' R U2 R' D R U2 R//CMLL
U' M U' M' U2 M2 U' M2 U2//LSE

Roux FMC, 29 STM

B' L2 D' L' B R2 L' F D2 R' U2 R D2 R' U2 R2 L B2 D B' R' B' L R' U2 L2 R2 D' R2

NEXT: B2 F2 D2 B2 D B2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 B' L R2 D' F U2 R F'


----------



## ProStar (May 11, 2020)

Neuro said:


> NEXT: B2 F2 D2 B2 D B2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 B' L R2 D' F U2 R F'



/* Scramble */
B2 F2 D2 B2 D B2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 B' L R2 D' F U2 R F'

/* Solve */
R' L' B2 U2 R2 U L' U L E // 2x2x2 (10)

B2 U2 R F' U2 F // 2x2x3 (6, 16)

U2 L U L' // F2L-1 (4, 20)

R' U' R U' B U B' // F2L (7, 27)

R U2 R2 F R F' U2 R' F R F' // 1LLL (11, 38)

// View at alg.cubing.net


NEXT: U' R2 B2 D R2 U' L2 F2 U2 L2 D L B2 L' F' U' B2 F2 U' R


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 12, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: U' R2 B2 D R2 U' L2 F2 U2 L2 D L B2 L' F' U' B2 F2 U' R


(white top, green front) // inspection
D2 L2 U' R2 U R' F R // Cross
U' R U2 R' L U' L' // F2L 1
y (white top, red front) U' R U R2 F R F' // F2L 2
D' L U' L' D // F2L 3
U' L' U L F U2 F' // F2L 4
U R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // OLL
U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L // PLL

Next Scramble: R L2 F' U2 F2 R2 D2 F' D2 F' R2 B R2 L' B' D R' F R U' L2


----------



## ProStar (May 12, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next Scramble: R L2 F' U2 F2 R2 D2 F' D2 F' R2 B R2 L' B' D R' F R U' L2



/* Scramble */
R L2 F' U2 F2 R2 D2 F' D2 F' R2 B R2 L' B' D R' F R U' L2

/* Solve */
R B M B L F' // 2x2x2 (6)

B2 R2 U // 2x2x3 (3, 9)

R' E B U' D2 L D' // EO (8, 17)

L2 B' L B L' B' L B' L' B L' B' L' B // F2L (13, 30)

L F L' U2 L U L' U' L U2 L2 U' L' U' L U L' U F' // ZBLL (19, 49)

// View at alg.cubing.net


NEXT: D' L F' U' R' L D R D2 F2 R2 D2 F2 L' U2 D2 L' B D2


----------



## Cuberstache (May 12, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: D' L F' U' R' L D R D2 F2 R2 D2 F2 L' U2 D2 L' B D2


YruRU, 51 STM

x' // Inspection
r' U' f' U' F // CPLine
r U u R' u2 R' U u R' u // FB
U r // pEO + Good DB
R U' r' U' r2 U' r // EO
U r2 // Stripe
U R U' R' U R2 // Square
U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U R U2 R' // F2L + cancel some moves
U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R U' // 2GLL

NEXT: D L2 R2 D R2 D2 B2 U' L2 U R2 B U2 L' F' U' L F U' F


----------



## ProStar (May 12, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> NEXT: D L2 R2 D R2 D2 B2 U' L2 U R2 B U2 L' F' U' L F U' F



/* Scramble */
D L2 R2 D R2 D2 B2 U' L2 U R2 B U2 L' F' U' L F U' F

/* Solve */
D' L U L D B' D2 // 2x2x2 (7)

U F' E' F L' U2 L D' // 2x2x3 (8, 15)

F2 U' R U2 R' U F' // F2L (7, 22)

U' F' U' F U2 R B' R B R2 U2 F' U F // 1LLL (14, 36)

// View at alg.cubing.net


NEXT: U F L B2 F' R2 B2 R2 F' U2 R2 B D' B U' L' B' L U2


----------



## Nmile7300 (May 12, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: U F L B2 F' R2 B2 R2 F' U2 R2 B D' B U' L' B' L U2


Inspection - x2 y'
Cross - D L U2 F D'
F2L 1 - U L' U2 L
F2L 2 - U R U R'
Eww first two pairs in front 
F2L 3 - R' U2 R d L' U' L
F2L 4 - U2 y' L' U2 L U L' U2 L
Cancel into OLL - U L F' L' F
PLL - U2 R' U' R U D' R2 U R' U R U' R U' R2 U2 D

Next: D' B' R' D R2 U' D' F R D2 L' B2 L2 D2 R F2 U2 F2 U2 L F'


----------



## ProStar (May 12, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> Inspection - x2 y'
> Cross - D L U2 F D'
> F2L 1 - U L' U2 L
> F2L 2 - U R U R'
> ...



No smiley face at the end?


----------



## Cuberstache (May 15, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> Next: D' B' R' D R2 U' D' F R D2 L' B2 L2 D2 R F2 U2 F2 U2 L F'


YruRU, 47 STM

y' // Inspection
F' U' F U2 S' // CPLine
r2 E R U' // Setup
u' R u' U r // pEO
R r U2 r U' r U' r // EO
R U r2 // Stripe
U R2 U2 R2 // Square
U2 R' U' R U R' // F2L
U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U R // 2GLL

NEXT: D2 U2 B R2 B' L2 U2 L2 R2 B' U2 F' L' U F2 D U' B2 R' U'


----------



## Brest (May 15, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> NEXT: D2 U2 B R2 B' L2 U2 L2 R2 B' U2 F' L' U F2 D U' B2 R' U'


x2
D' R2' F' R r2' F r2
D L U L' R U' R' D'
U' L' U L d L U' L'
U R U2 R' U R U' R'
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U'

Next: D2 R2 L2 U' L2 D B2 L2 D F2 L2 F R L' B R' D' L' F2 L' D U2


----------



## RedstoneTim (May 15, 2020)

Brest said:


> Next: D2 R2 L2 U' L2 D B2 L2 D F2 L2 F R L' B R' D' L' F2 L' D U2



LEOR, 47 STM

y'
U' M2 D R U2 F' // Left block
U' R' U' r' U r' U R2 U' r2 // EOStripe
R' U R U2 R' U R' U' R' // Right block
U' F R U R' U' R U' R' U' R U R' F' // COLL
M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 U2 // EPLL

Next: D2 F2 L2 B2 L2 F2 U' B2 L2 F2 U2 B R2 U' L' B2 L' B2 R2 B R2


----------



## mencarikebenaran (May 15, 2020)

RedstoneTim said:


> LEOR, 47 STM
> 
> y'
> U' M2 D R U2 F' // Left block
> ...


z 
R U' F2
U' L' U L U R U R'
U' R' U2 R U2 R' U R
U2 L' U2 L U L' U' L
y R' U' R U2 R' U R
U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F'
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R'
U

next : R2 F2 U2 B D2 F' D2 F2 U2 L2 B' D U' F' U R' D' U F' U R2


----------



## Cuberstache (May 15, 2020)

weruoaszxcvnm said:


> next : R2 F2 U2 B D2 F' D2 F2 U2 L2 B' D U' F' U R' D' U F' U R2


YruRU, 51 STM

y x // Inspection
F' r' U' F R f' // CPLine
E R U2 // Setup
u' R u' U2 r // pEO
R U r' U' r2 U r // EOStripe
U2 R' U R' U' R U R' // Square
U' R' U' R U2 R' U R2 // F2L
U R' U R U2 R' U R U R' U R U2 R' // 2GLL

Nice EOStripe

NEXT: D L F' L' U F D R' F2 R2 U2 F2 L2 D B2 L2 D2 R2 D' L2 B'


----------



## Mike3451 (May 15, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> NEXT: D L F' L' U F D R' F2 R2 U2 F2 L2 D B2 L2 D2 R2 D' L2 B'


CFOP, 56 HTM

z2 x x' y' y y2 // Inspection
L F R' D' L D' F D // Cross
R' U2 R U y L U L' // First Pair
U R U' R' // Second Pair
y2 L' U2 L U' L' U L // Third Pair
U R' U' R // Last Pair
f R U R' U' f' U' x R' U R D' R' U' R D x' // Two Look OLL
U' x' L2 D2 L U L' D2 L U' L x U' // PLL


NEXT: D' F2 U B2 U2 L2 B2 R2 B2 U R2 U R' B F D' U2 B R' B2 U'


----------



## Cuberstache (May 15, 2020)

Mike3451 said:


> NEXT: D' F2 U B2 U2 L2 B2 R2 B2 U R2 U R' B F D' U2 B R' B2 U'


YruRU, 47 STM

y2 // Inspection
f2 U2 f' U' F // CPLine
U' M u' R2 // Setup
U R' u2 r2 // pEO
U' R U r // EO
U' R' U r2 // Stripe
R U R U' R' U R U' R' // Square
U R' U' R U' R U R' U' R' U' R U R U' R' U2 // Cancel into 2GLL

NEXT: F L' U2 B2 D' L2 D L2 F2 U L2 D' R2 B' L' F D2 U2 B2 U'


----------



## WoowyBaby (May 15, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> NEXT: F L' U2 B2 D' L2 D L2 F2 U L2 D' R2 B' L' F D2 U2 B2 U'



I have never solved with the YruRU method and I don't even fully know what it is, but I'll try it anyway.

@CuberStache please help me out with this:

y z
R F R' U F2 // CPLine
r u r R2 U u2 R' u R2 u // Stuff
R' U r' U2 r' // Stripe
R2 U R' U' R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U R2 // RB/F2L
U' R U R' U R U2 R' U' // Finish

YruRU, 40 moves

Next: D L2 D F2 D B2 D2 R2 U' B2 U' B2 L R' D' F' D B2 U' R' U


----------



## Cuberstache (May 15, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> I have never solved with the YruRU method and I don't even fully know what it is, but I'll try it anyway.
> 
> @CuberStache please help me out with this:


I'm not really sure what you did for CPLine, but the solve looks great. 40 moves is really good; obviously you got pretty lucky with the LL but still. What exactly do you need help with?


----------



## ProStar (May 15, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> 40 moves is really good; obviously you got pretty lucky with the LL but still



you realize you're talking to the sub-30 move CFOP solver, right?


----------



## WoowyBaby (May 15, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> I'm not really sure what you did for CPLine, but the solve looks great. 40 moves is really good; obviously you got pretty lucky with the LL but still. What exactly do you need help with?



Mostly the CPLine. I don't know how to be consistent with it. Do you know of any good resources for learning how to solve CP consistently? I kind of relied on luck and a little bit of intuition, but I know I don't understand it fully at all yet.

Also, was my solution for the Left Side + eo efficient? Could it have been any shorter? And are there alternatives to what I'm doing that are the same movecount but faster execution?

Btw I wrote those lines at the top of my post before I actually tried it, so I don't need as much help as I initially thought, mainly just CP.


ProStar said:


> you realize you're talking to the sub-30 move CFOP solver, right?


Once I get the hang of YruRU, I'll be posting sub-30 move solutions with it


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (May 15, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> Once I get the hang of YruRU, I'll be posting sub-30 move solutions with it


I'd praise you as a god if you could get sub-30 solutions with Petrus-W


----------



## Cuberstache (May 15, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> Mostly the CPLine. I don't know how to be consistent with it. Do you know of any good resources for learning how to solve CP consistently? I kind of relied on luck and a little bit of intuition, but I know I don't understand it fully at all yet.


I made a tutorial yesterday







WoowyBaby said:


> Also, was my solution for the Left Side + eo efficient? Could it have been any shorter? And are there alternatives to what I'm doing that are the same movecount but faster execution?


Yeah, very efficient. I would have done something like
r U2 u' r2 R' U2 // Setup
u' R u' U2 r' // pEO
U' M U' R' U r // EO

Pretty unlucky the way I did it lol


WoowyBaby said:


> Once I get the hang of YruRU, I'll be posting sub-30 move solutions with it


Can't wait


----------



## mukerflap (May 16, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> I have never solved with the YruRU method and I don't even fully know what it is, but I'll try it anyway.
> 
> @CuberStache please help me out with this:
> 
> ...


z2 y r' F' R U' B 5/5
U M' U2 r' U r' U M2 R' U R' 11/16
D' R U2 R' D R U2 R 8/24
U' M U' M' U2 M' U M U' 9/31
31STM roux


----------



## Neuro (May 16, 2020)

mukerflap said:


> z2 y r' F' R U' B 5/5
> U M' U2 r' U r' U M2 R' U R' 11/16
> D' R U2 R' D R U2 R 8/24
> U' M U' M' U2 M' U M U' 9/3*3*
> 3*3*STM roux


Next scramble?

Also your solution doesn't work, looks like it should be has the wrong movecount
z2 y r' F' R U' B (5/5)
U M' U2 r' U r' U M2 R' U R' (11/16)
D' R U2 R' D R U2 R (8/24
U' M U' M' U2 M' U M U' (*9/33)*


----------



## mukerflap (May 17, 2020)

Neuro said:


> Next scramble?
> 
> Also your solution doesn't work, looks like it should be
> z2 y r' F' R U' B (5/5)
> ...


 my solution does work, you just read it wrong. I do R' U' R' to insert the last pair instead of R' U' R so it cancels a move

next F L' U' R L' B D R' B2 L U R2 D2 F2 L2 D' R2 F2 U B2


----------



## Neuro (May 17, 2020)

Fixed my post.

YruRU, 47 STM

z2 R2 U F2 u' F R' S2//CPL
u R' r2 u R2 u2//FB
R' r2 U r2 U r U' r'//EOS
R' U R2 U' R' U R2 U R' U' R//F2L
U2 R U R' U R' U2 R2 U R2 U R2 U' R' U//2GLL

NEXT: D2 L2 B2 D2 U R2 B2 D U F' U R' B U B2 L D' R' B2


----------



## Attila (May 17, 2020)

Neuro said:


> NEXT: D2 L2 B2 D2 U R2 B2 D U F' U R' B U B2 L D' R' B2


R' B U2 L2 U F' D // CO
B2 L R B D U' L U L' D U' F // DR
D2 U B2 D' R2 D2 U'


Next:
B2 U2 B F' R' D L' F2 L2 B' D' R2 F2 D2 F U' B' L R' B F' U2 F' R' B2 L R B2 L2 D


----------



## Devagio (May 17, 2020)

Attila said:


> R' B U2 L2 U F' D // CO
> B2 L R B D U' L U L' D U' F // DR
> D2 U B2 D' R2 D2 U'
> 
> ...


YruRU (46 ETM)

x2 // inspection
u F r2 U *R* S’ // CP-line (6/6)
u R’ U2 // setup (3/9)
u’ R u’ U2 r // pEO extension (5/14)
R2 U2 r’ U’ r2 U r’ // EO (7/21)
U R’ U r2 // BF (4/25)
U’ R U2 R U’ R’ // Square (6/31)
U R U R U R’ U’ R’ U R’ U’ R U’ R’ U’ // LSLL (15/46)

I seem to always get unlucky cases for solves on this thread.

Next: U' R F2 U2 F' L' F2 B' L' F B2 U' R2 B2 L2 B2 U' B2 D2 F2 D


----------



## Cuberstache (May 17, 2020)

Devagio said:


> Next: U' R F2 U2 F' L' F2 B' L' F B2 U' R2 B2 L2 B2 U' B2 D2 F2 D


YruRU, 54 STM
z' // Inspection
f U2 S' // CPLine
r u' r2 // Setup
U R' u2 U' r // FB + pEO
U2 r U2 r U' r' U' r2 U r // EO
U r' U2 M // BF
U' R' U2 R' U2 R2 // Square
U R U R' U R U' R' U R // F2L
U2 R' U' R U' R U R2 U R2 U2 R' U // 2GLL

Don't worry, I got awful EO too, hahaha.

NEXT: L B2 F U2 L2 U' B2 U2 R2 F2 L2 B U2 L' B R B U


----------



## Devagio (May 17, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> YruRU, 54 STM
> z' // Inspection
> f U2 S' // CPLine
> r u' r2 // Setup
> ...


YruRU (48 STM)

z’ // inspection
U r’ U r’ f’ // CP-line (5/5)
r R // setup (2/7)
u’ R u’ U2 r // pEO extension (5/12)
U R2 U’ R’ r U’ r // EO (7/19)
U2 R2 U r2 // BF (4/23)
U’ R U2 R2 // square (4/27)
U’ R U2 R’ // F2L (4/31)
U’ R U2' R' U2' R' U' R U R U' R' U2' R' U2 R U2 // 2GLL (2-twist) (17/48)

Next:U2 L2 B2 D2 B' R2 U2 L2 F D' F2 L' F2 L' F' L2 U B' R' U2


----------



## Neuro (May 17, 2020)

Devagio said:


> Next:U2 L2 B2 D2 B' R2 U2 L2 F D' F2 L' F2 L' F' L2 U B' R' U2


Roux, 25 STM

z y B2 F' D' F D2//FB
M' U' r2 U' r2' R U' R//SB
M2 U' M U' M' U M2 U' M U2 M U//LSE

YruRU, 47 STM

z' r F' R F' U S2//CPL
M' u R' U2 r u2
R2 U r' U r U r2 R U2 r' U2 M'//EOS+square
R' U2 R U2 R' U R//F2L
U2 R U R' U' R' U' R U R U' R' U' R' U R//2GLL

NEXT: R' F2 D2 B2 U' B2 U' F2 U' L2 R2 U F' R' F2 D F2 U2 B L2 D'


----------



## Devagio (May 18, 2020)

Neuro said:


> Roux, 25 STM
> 
> z y B2 F' D' F D2//FB
> M' U' r2 U' r2' R U' R//SB
> ...


YruRU (36 STM)
Basic speedsolve, nothing fancy.

x2 y' // inspection
u' R U2 f' // CP-line (4/4)
u' R' u' R E r // pEO extension (6/10)
U' R U2 r U' r R2 U' r U2 r // EOBF (11/21)
U2 R2 U R2 U2 R // square (6/27)
U' R U R' U' R U2 R' U // LSLL (9/36)

Next: U F' R' F2 D F2 B2 U' F2 U' R' F2 D2 B2 F2 U2 B L2


----------



## RedstoneTim (May 18, 2020)

Devagio said:


> Next: U F' R' F2 D F2 B2 U' F2 U' R' F2 D2 B2 F2 U2 B L2



Petrus, 32 STM

z2
F R D L' U' L F2 // 223
U L2 S' L S // EO
U L' U L2 U' L U2 L' U L // F2L
U' L2 U' L2 U' L2 U2 L U2 F2 // ZBLL

Next: D' F2 U' F2 U' F2 R2 D' L2 U F U' B L' R2 U F2 R' U B U2


----------



## Mike3451 (May 18, 2020)

CFOP (61 STM)


z2 y' y2 y' x' x y2 // Inspection
R' U' R' F y' U F L F // Cross
U R U' R' U' L' U' L // First Pair
y U L' U' L U2 R U R' // Second Pair
U2 y R U R' // Third Pair
U' y2 R U' R' U' y L' U L // Fourth Pair
R U R' U' R' F R F' // OLL
U' R U R' U' D R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 D' U // PLL

NEXT: 
F B2 L' U2 R2 F2 R' F2 U2 L2 F2 D B' L2 D' F' U F' R2


----------



## Devagio (May 18, 2020)

Mike3451 said:


> CFOP (61 STM)
> 
> 
> z2 y' y2 y' x' x y2 // Inspection
> ...


YruRU (45 STM)

U f R’ U2 S’ // CP-Line (5/5)
u’ R2 u // FB (DB already oriented) (3/8)
r2 U’ R U’ M U M’ U R U’ r2 // EOBF (11/19)
R’ U2 R U2 R’ U2 R2 U’ R’ U2 R U2 R’ // F2L (13/32)
U2 R U2 R2 U’ R2 U’ R’ U R’ U R U2 // 2GLL (13/45)

Next: D2 F U2 L2 U B2 U2 B R F' U F2 U' R2 U' B2 D R2 D B2 L2


----------



## WoowyBaby (May 18, 2020)

Devagio said:


> Next: D2 F U2 L2 U B2 U2 B R F' U F2 U' R2 U' B2 D R2 D B2 L2



My attempt at sub-30 YruRU:

(x y)
U' f U2 f' // CPL
r R u2 R u r R u2 // FB
R U' r' U' r' R U' R' U r2 // EOL
R U' R' U R U R' U2 R' U R // F2L
U' R' U2 R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R' U // 2GLL

44 moves wtf I suck

Next: R2 D2 U2 B D2 B2 F L2 B' L2 D2 B D' L' B F R D2 F U2 B'


----------



## WoowyBaby (May 19, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: R2 D2 U2 B D2 B2 F L2 B' L2 D2 B D' L' B F R D2 F U2 B'



Another attempt at sub-30 YruRU:

(x2 y')
R' F R F // CPL
M' U M' U2 r' u2 // FB
r U r U' r2 // EOL
U' R U2 R U R // SQ
U2 R U R' U' R U' R2' U2' R U R' U R U' // LSLL

36 moves darn it I still suck :'(

Next: R2 D2 R D2 R2 B' D2 R2 B' L2 U2 B U2 B2 U F2 L D L2 D' R


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 19, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> 36 moves darn it I still suck :'(


Bro, you still have SR single for FMC right? IDK if you can beat Bradley in mean but YruRu could actually be viable for FMC if you use stuff like NISS and such


----------



## Devagio (May 19, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> My attempt at sub-30 YruRU:
> 
> (x y)
> U' f U2 f' // CPL
> ...


I was kinda hoping someone would do a YruRU solve on this scramble; this is the first (and so far the only) generated scramble I came across, which is the “nightmare case” for x2 y2 neutral solvers with W/Y/B/G in front and top.

With x2 y neutrality, here is a solution:

Scramble: D2 F U2 L2 U B2 U2 B R F' U F2 U' R2 U' B2 D R2 D B2 L2

x’ y // inspection
R u f’ // CP-line (3/3)
U2 r u2 // pEO extension (3/6)
R U M’ U’ M U2 r U2 r // EOBF (9/15)
U' R2 U2 R U R' U' // F2L (7/22)
z' y R' U2 R U R' U R U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R U' // 2GLL (16/38)

That was 22 to 2GLL, got unlucky there; though you could certainly influence the previous steps to try and get a 2GLL skip; you have 7-8 moves to do that; and this was one of the worst possible scrambles!
Best of luck.




Sub1Hour said:


> YruRu could actually be viable for FMC if you use stuff like NISS and such



I doubt that TBH, I did think about CP-fist as a viable FMC idea and concluded it’s not that great. (A major reason being - Corner comms would basically be useless since you will always end up with twists if some corners are unsolved.)
With a framework such as YruRU to guide the solve would probably make is worse. To produce better than 35 moves HTM consistently would probably be extremely difficult IMO. The same limit for CFOP is probably lower (despite its speedsolving move count being higher than YruRU) due to the high amounts of freedom in the beginning of the solve, thus having much more room to influence the latter steps.


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 20, 2020)

Devagio said:


> I doubt that TBH, I did think about CP-fist as a viable FMC idea and concluded it’s not that great. (A major reason being - Corner comms would basically be useless since you will always end up with twists if some corners are unsolved.)
> With a framework such as YruRU to guide the solve would probably make is worse. To produce better than 35 moves HTM consistently would probably be extremely difficult IMO. The same limit for CFOP is probably lower (despite its speedsolving move count being higher than YruRU) due to the high amounts of freedom in the beginning of the solve, thus having much more room to influence the latter steps.


Ah yes, knowledge. I am an FMC newbie and my PR is like a 40 on a 8 move LL. Although I am learning how do to comms and skeletons and stuff just recently. Perhaps skipping some steps like CP and EO could grant a nice skeleton?


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (May 20, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: R2 D2 R D2 R2 B' D2 R2 B' L2 U2 B U2 B2 U F2 L D L2 D' R


y' r U2 f' F' U2 F2 // FB
R U R U R U2 R U R U R' U' r U r' // SB
R U' L' U R' U' L // CMLL
U M' U' M' U M U' M2 U' // EOLR
u2 M u2 M' // L4E
41 STM
NEXT:
R2 F L' F D F' L U R2 U' R2 B2 R2 D B2 R2 D R2 L2 F'


----------



## Neuro (May 20, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> R2 D2 R D2 R2 B' D2 R2 B' L2 U2 B U2 B2 U F2 L D L2 D' R



YruRU, 42 STM

z' y2 R' U F u' F//CPL
M2 U r' u2//FB
U M' U r U R' U r2//EOL
U2 R U' R' U' R2 U' R'//F2L
U R2 U' R U' R U R' U R U R' U' R' U R2 U2//2GLL

Roux, 38 STM

r' f' D2 R' U2 F r' U' F//FB
U' R' U' R' U r U2 r' U' R//SB
U L' U' L U L F' L' F//CMLL
U M U M' U M U' M2 U2 M//LSE

Guess I took a bit too long of a break. Do Warrior's scramble


----------



## Cuberstache (May 20, 2020)

As far as using YruRU for FMC, I think it's impractical. If anything, LEOR would be better since you could do insertions more easily. Unless you get a Sune or U-perm or some other really lucky LL, having CP solved is actually worse than not, since you have to insert twists instead of 3-cycles.


----------



## Neuro (May 21, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> R2 F L' F D F' L U R2 U' R2 B2 R2 D B2 R2 D R2 L2 F'


Guess ima do it

Roux, 31 STM

z2 y' M U' B F//FB
M' U' r2 U R' U2 R2 U' R'//SB
U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R'//CMLL
M U2 M' U2 M' U' M U M2 U'//LSE

YruRU, 39 STM

y' x' F' r' F2 R F'//CPL
U2 R u2//FB
R r U r' U2 R' U M2//EOS
U' R2 U R2 U2 R U2 R' U R//F2L
R' U2 R U R' U R2 U R' U R U2 R'//2GLL

I think that YruRU is a pretty good concept, but that it's not quite as viable as Roux (even for OH.) YruRU has a decently awkward start switching between all the different wide moves and EOS is quite hard to figure out quickly/efficiently in my experience. I also don't think the 2G finish is enough to make up for those aspects, especially considering LL recognition/length. Further, OH CMLL is well optimized already and LSE is good once it's been drilled a lot. FB isn't great but again neither is Cross and it's fully planned in inspection while being low movecount. SB is pretty solid. 

Roux may have some issues, but I think that YruRU's awkward first steps and relative inefficiency hold it back from "winning."

Granted, this is my experience with the two methods. If you like YruRU and/or it works better for you, go ahead. I would be happy to see ways of optimizing those first few steps and re-evaluate.

NEXT: B2 D' F' L B2 R2 D2 F' D L2 F R2 F' R2 L2 F' U2 L2 F' B2 L2


----------



## WoowyBaby (May 21, 2020)

Neuro said:


> NEXT: B2 D' F' L B2 R2 D2 F' D L2 F R2 F' R2 L2 F' U2 L2 F' B2 L2



B’ R2 B2 R’ U’ F D L2 U’ D2 B R2 B
R2 U’ F2 D’ B2 L2 F2 D’ F2 L2 U2 D L2 U
27

Next: U2 B2 F2 L F2 D2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U' F D' B R' U B U' L


----------



## Cuberstache (May 22, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: U2 B2 F2 L F2 D2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U' F D' B R' U B U' L


YruRU, 59 STM (oof)

x' y // Inspection
u' R U2 F R f' // CPLine
U r' u' r U2 u' R u' r// pEO
U' r U' R' U r2 U2 r' // EOStripe
R' U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U R // Square
U R U R' U2 R U R' // F2L
U' R U R' U R' U' R2 U' R' U R' U' R U R' U R U // 2GLL

NEXT: B2 D2 F2 R2 F D2 L2 U2 L2 F2 U' B U2 F2 L' R' B2 F' U F'


----------



## WoowyBaby (May 22, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> NEXT: B2 D2 F2 R2 F D2 L2 U2 L2 F2 U' B U2 F2 L' R' B2 F' U F'



I proudly announce my very first sub 30 move solution using YruRU:

z2 y
r U S // CPL
R' u2 r u' // FB
U' R r U M2 U2 M // EOL
(U R U2 R) // SQ
(U R U' R' U2 R U R' U) // LSLL

*27* moves!! Put way too much time into finding this but I finally did it! Sub 30 YruRU!

Next: F2 D2 L2 U2 F' U2 R2 F D2 U2 L2 U B' L D L' B2 D U' F'


----------



## ProStar (May 22, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> I proudly announce my very first sub 30 move solution using YruRU:
> 
> z2 y
> r U S // CPL
> ...



Most people do sub 30 with 10 methods, you do sub 30 moves with 10 methods


----------



## Cuberstache (May 22, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: F2 D2 L2 U2 F' U2 R2 F D2 U2 L2 U B' L D L' B2 D U' F'


@WoowyBaby used NISS so I'm going to do this solve on inverse

x y // Inspection
D U F2 L U2 L' U L D L' U' L D2 // XXXCross
L' U' L U' F U F' // F2L
U2 R U R' U R U2 R2 // OLL
U' R F2 R' U R U F2 U' F2 U' F2 // PLL

FINAL: x y F2 U F2 U F2 U' R' U' R F2 R' U R2 U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 F U' F' U L' U L D2 L' U L D' L' U' L U2 L' F2 U' D' (40)

YruRU:
y' // Inspection
U' R' S2 U2 R' F // CPLine
r2 u' r u2 R U' u' R E r // pEO
U' r2 U R U r U' r // EO
U R' U r2 // Stripe
R U2 R U' R U R' U' R // Square
U2 R U R' U2 R U' R' // F2L
R' U' R U' R U R' U R U2 R' U' R' U R U' // 2GLL
60 STM oooof got really unlucky there

NEXT: F U2 F U2 F D2 U2 F' D2 F2 R2 D B2 R2 D2 R F' D2 U2 L2


----------



## WoowyBaby (May 22, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> NEXT: F U2 F U2 F D2 U2 F' D2 F2 R2 D B2 R2 D2 R F' D2 U2 L2



L D' L' B L' U R U R' // EO + Two Squares + Two Pairs
U2 B2 D F2 L // Domino + 2x2x3 Block
U' F2 U // Even More, Leaving 3c3e
L2 U' B2 D F2 D' B2 U // Finish in 25

Next: F' R' F' B2 D' B2 D' L2 D' R2 B2 U' R2 D2 B' U R2 D2 U' L' U


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 22, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: F' R' F' B2 D' B2 D' L2 D' R2 B2 U' R2 D2 B' U R2 D2 U' L' U


x2 y (yellow top, red front) // Inspection (0,0)
D' B U' R' F // Cross (5,5)
y' (yellow top, blue front) U (R U R' U')2 R U R' // F2L 1 (12,17)
y (yellow top, red front) U R' U' R // F2L 2 (4,21)
L U2 L' U' L U L' // F2L 3 (7,28)
y' (yellow top, blue front) U R' U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R' U' R // F2L 4 (12,40)
f (R U R' U')2 f' // OLL (10,50)
x (blue top, white front) L U' L D2 L' U L D2 L2 x' (yellow top, blue front) U (9,59)

Next Scramble: R2 B' U' D2 F' D R2 B' U L2 B2 L' F2 R' D2 R2 F2 D2 R' B2


----------



## fun at the joy (May 22, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: F2 D2 L2 U2 F' U2 R2 F D2 U2 L2 U B' L D L' B2 D U' F'


petrus in 29
z2 y // inspection
R' F2 D R // 222
y' F U' R2 U R' U2 R' // eo223
y z R' U' R' U R2 // square
U R' U2 R U2 L U' R' U L' U2 R U // finish



CuberStache said:


> NEXT: F U2 F U2 F D2 U2 F' D2 F2 R2 D B2 R2 D2 R F' D2 U2 L2


petrus in 29
x' z2 // inspection
D R' D2 // 222
x' U' F2 U' F2 R F' R // eo223
y' U R U' R' U R // square + pairs
U2 R U R2 U2 Rw' B Rw U Rw' B' M' U2 // finish

oof I'm wayyyy too slow


----------



## WoowyBaby (May 22, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> petrus in 29
> z2 y // inspection
> R' F2 D R // 222
> y' F U' R2 U R' U2 R' // eo223
> ...



Nice sub-30 Petrus though


----------



## maticuber (May 22, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next Scramble: R2 B' U' D2 F' D R2 B' U L2 B2 L' F2 R' D2 R2 F2 D2 R' B2



Method: OH cfop (white cross only)
Time: 18.26s (slightly better than avg)

Solution:

z2 y' // inspection
z // fingertrick adjustment
D R' D R' F z' x' U' R' x D // x-cross
(R U R' U') (R U R' U') (R U R') // 2nd pair
U' z U' R U R' U' R' U z' // 3rd pair
y2 (U R U' R') U' y z U' R U z' // 4th pair
(U') R U2 R' U' R U' R' // OLL
(U') R' U2 R U2 R' F (R U R' U') R' F' R2 // PLL
U2 // AUF

total: 58 moves, 3.17 tps

I tried to write down the solution the best that I could, I do D with my pinky, holding the cube from the top.

Next Scramble: U2 F2 U2 L2 F2 R D2 L' R' D2 F2 L D B2 F R U2 B' D' L2 B


----------



## WoowyBaby (May 23, 2020)

maticuber said:


> Next Scramble: U2 F2 U2 L2 F2 R D2 L' R' D2 F2 L D B2 F R U2 B' D' L2 B



(y')
D' B2 R D2 R U' R // Cross
U2 R U R' // Pair
U2 y' L U' L' U L U' // Pair
L2 U' L U L' U' L // Pair
U R U' R2 F R f' // LS+CO+EO+CP
M2 S u' M2 u M2 // Finish

38 moves using CFOP eh I'm pretty inefficient...  

Next: R2 U' B' D2 B' U2 B2 U2 L2 D2 L2 F' L2 R D' B2 R2 D2 F' D'


----------



## Neuro (May 23, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> R2 U' B' D2 B' U2 B2 U2 L2 D2 L2 F' L2 R D' B2 R2 D2 F' D'


Roux, 33 STM

x2 D' M2 F U B//FB
U' M2 U2 r' U' r' R2 U2 r U r'//SB
R U2 R D R' U2 R D' R2//CMLL
U M U' M U' M' U2 M'//LSE

NEXT: D' B2 L2 U' B2 R2 D' R2 D2 R2 B2 U R' F2 R2 B' L' U2 F D' L2


----------



## RedstoneTim (May 23, 2020)

Neuro said:


> NEXT: D' B2 L2 U' B2 R2 D' R2 D2 R2 B2 U R' F2 R2 B' L' U2 F D' L2


LEOR, 38 STM

z2
E' F U F' // Left block
U R r U r U2 M2 // EOStripe
U2 R U R' U' R2 U R' U2 R U2 R' // Right block
U R2 U' R D R' U' R D' R U R2 U R2 U2 // ZBLL

Next: L2 D2 R2 U R2 D L2 F2 D B2 D2 B' L' R' D' R' F R' D' F' D2


----------



## WoowyBaby (May 23, 2020)

RedstoneTim said:


> Next: L2 D2 R2 U R2 D L2 F2 D B2 D2 B' L' R' D' R' F R' D' F' D2



Petrus-W, 33 STM

x2
D2 r' U M' U L' // 223
F U' F' R U' R' U' L' U' L // 2P
U M' U' M // EO
U2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 r // COLL
U2 M U2 // L5EP

Sidenote: This method's average movecount is higher than CFOP so Petrus-W is practically impossible to sub-30, this is literally as lucky and easy as you can get, with a 6 move 2x2x3 and 3 move L5EP. Lol just saying that sounds crazy. Sorry @WarriorCatCuber, Petrus-W is just too bad to sub-30, and I will, unfortunately, probably never be praised as a god.

Edit: Wait a second look at this:

x2
D2 r' U M' U L' // 223
M F' M' R' F R // EO
U' L' U L U' L' U' L // 2P
U R' U' R U' R' U2 R // COLL
U2 M' U2 M U' // L5EP

Oh, this is exactly the same, still 33 STM. Oops lol.

Next: U' R' D2 L2 F' R2 F D2 U2 R2 D2 B2 U2 B R' F D' L B' D2 B


----------



## WoowyBaby (May 23, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: U' R' D2 L2 F' R2 F D2 U2 R2 D2 B2 U2 B R' F D' L B' D2 B



F D' R B D // Cross
U L' U2 L2 U' L' // 1st Pair
D R' U2 R D' // 2nd Pair
L' U L U' L' U' L // 3rd Pair
U2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R' // Last Pair
U r' U2 R U R' U r // OLL
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PLL
(53)

Regular CFOP for once in my life!

Next: F L2 U2 F2 R2 U F2 D L2 F2 D L2 U' L D2 R2 B' F2 R U2 F2


----------



## ProStar (May 23, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> Petrus-W, 33 STM
> 
> x2
> D2 r' U M' U L' // 223
> ...



You've got this! Tap into your supernatural Neptunian powers!


----------



## Username: Username: (May 24, 2020)

(11.73) L U L2 D2 L' D2 F2 D2 R' U2 B2 R B2 F U F' D' U2 R' U2 :


z2 // inspection
D F D2 U R2 L' // Cross
F U' F' f R' f' // First Pair
U R U' R' U R U R' // Second Pair
y' U' U2 R U R' U' F U' F' // Third Pair
y' U' R' U' R U2 R' U R // Fourth Pair
M' R' U' R U' R' U2 R U' M // OLL
R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U // PLL + AUF

everything with the movecount was fine until PLL, the cursed F perm.


68 HTM ÷ 11.73 = 5.79 TPS (woah)


----------



## ProStar (May 27, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> (11.73) L U L2 D2 L' D2 F2 D2 R' U2 B2 R B2 F U F' D' U2 R' U2 :
> 
> 
> z2 // inspection
> ...



This isn't the reconstruction thread.



WoowyBaby said:


> Next: F L2 U2 F2 R2 U F2 D L2 F2 D L2 U' L D2 R2 B' F2 R U2 F2



/* Scramble */
F L2 U2 F2 R2 U F2 D L2 F2 D L2 U' L D2 R2 B' F2 R U2 F2

/* Solve */
L' F' R' F' U2 L U2 // EOArrow

x2 U' M F M' U' L U R U R' U L' U' R' U' R U' L U L' U' B2 R' U R U R' U' R B2 // F2L+HKOLL

L' U R' U2 L U' R' F2 R2 U' // HKPLL

// View at alg.cubing.net

Sub-50 is pretty easy with HK, I dunno about during speedsolves though


NEXT: F2 R F2 D2 B2 F2 L' R2 U2 L2 D2 F R' D2 R U F' R' B2 D' R


----------



## Username: Username: (May 27, 2020)

ProStar said:


> This isn't the reconstruction thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't have time to think those days, so I just used a reconstruction and posted it for an example solve.


----------



## ProStar (May 27, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> I don't have time to think those days, so I just used a reconstruction and posted it for an example solve.



Then use the correct scramble


----------



## Username: Username: (May 27, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Then use the correct scramble


 yeah, I'll do it for the next example solve that I will do.


----------



## ProStar (May 27, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: F2 R F2 D2 B2 F2 L' R2 U2 L2 D2 F R' D2 R U F' R' B2 D' R



/* Scramble */
F2 R F2 D2 B2 F2 L' R2 U2 L2 D2 F R' D2 R U F' R' B2 D' R

/* Solve */
U' M U2 // Almost Cross

x U L U' L' F2 U R' F U B' U2 B R // XXCross 

U2 R U R' // 3rd Pair

y U' l U' R U l' U R' // F2L

y2 R' F R U R' F' R y' R U' R' // OLLCP

U S2 U S U2 S' U S2 // EPLL

// View at alg.cubing.net

Sub-50 isn't hard with CFOP either


NEXT: U F B' L U' F2 B' L D' L2 D2 L B U2 R' B' F U2 D' B2 R D' F2 B' L


----------



## Devagio (May 28, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: U F B' L U' F2 B' L D' L2 D2 L B U2 R' B' F U2 D' B2 R D' F2 B' L


Two interesting YruRU solves. First one has abeautiful EOBF, the second one has an instructive extension.

y z // inspection
F’ U2 S2 // CP line (3/3)
U R’ E’ R’ U2 // setup (5/8)
u R’ u U r // pEO extension (5/13)
M’ U’ r // EO (3/16)
U R’ U2 r2 // BF+square (4/20)
U’ R’ U R U2 R’ U’ R’ // F2L (8/28)
U R U R’ U’ R’ U’ R’ U R’ // 2GLL (10/38)

y z //inspection
F’ U2 S2 // CP line (3/3)
r2 R u’ R U r’ u2 // pEO extension (7/10)
R2 U2 r U r’ U R U r2 // EOBF (9/19)
R’ U’ R U’ R’ U R U // F2L (8/27)
R’ U R' U R U2 R' U R U2 R' U' R U // (14/41)

Next:U2 R' F' B2 R' D' L F B2 D' F2 D' R2 F2 L2 F2 D B2 U


----------



## fun at the joy (May 28, 2020)

Devagio said:


> Next:U2 R' F' B2 R' D' L F B2 D' F2 D' R2 F2 L2 F2 D B2 U


6.71, my fifth sub-7

y2 // inspection
R2' U2' R D // x-cross
(U' y) L U L' U L U' L' // 2nd pair - planned till here
U2' R U R' U2' L' U' L // 3rd pair
(U y') U R' U' R U' R' U R // 4th pair
Rw U R' U R U2' B Rw' U L U2 L' // 2look oll with cancellation
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U // pll

55/6.71 = 8.19 TPS woaj

definitely over inspected but who cares

Next:
F R2 B L2 D2 B L2 R2 U2 R2 F L U F2 L U' R B2 L2 R B


----------



## WoowyBaby (May 28, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> Next: F R2 B L2 D2 B L2 R2 U2 R2 F L U F2 L U' R B2 L2 R B



Good job on that sub-7 single!!

x' R' U' M' // EO (3/3)
U' B' D L2 U' M2 B' // Domino (7/10)
U F2 R2 B2 R2 // Blocks (5/15)
U R2 U' L2 U D2 // Finish (6/21)

Next: F2 U' L B' U F U R2 F2 R' D2 B2 L F2 R2 B2 L D F


----------



## Cuberstache (May 28, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: F2 U' L B' U F U R2 F2 R' D2 B2 L F2 R2 B2 L D F


YruRU, 44 STM

y' z' // Inspection
U S' U' F U' F // CPLine
u r // Setup
U' r E2 // pEO + FB
R U r U' M' // EO
U r' U2 r' // BF
U2 R U R U' R U R U' R' // F2L
U R U R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R U' R U' R' // 2GLL

NEXT: D B2 D B2 R2 B2 D L2 R2 U B D2 R' F2 D' R2 D R2 D2


----------



## WoowyBaby (May 28, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> NEXT: D B2 D B2 R2 B2 D L2 R2 U B D2 R' F2 D' R2 D R2 D2



D F2 R' // EO (3/3)
D' B U' B' D' B // Domino (6/9)
U' L2 D L2 U B2 F2 // Blocks (7/16)
L2 D' B2 U B2 // More (5/21)
U2 D' B2 U2 B2 // Finish (5/26)

Next: B2 U F2 U2 B U R B' L2 U2 F' U2 R2 L2 B L2 B L2 F' U


----------



## fun at the joy (May 28, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: B2 U F2 U2 B U R B' L2 U2 F' U2 R2 L2 B L2 B L2 F' U


lol another 6

6.91

y' x' // inspection
U R U Lw D' R' // x-cross
U2' R U' R' U R U' R' // 2nd pair
y U R' U2' R U' R' U R // 3rd pair
(U y') R' U' R U R' U' R // 4th pair
U' F' Rw U R' U' Rw' F R // oll
U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U' // pll

58/6.91 = 8.39 TPS wut

I only did 1 3x3 solve between the 2 6s, I believe it was a 9.7. That makes a 7.80 Mo3 yay

Next:
B' L D' B2 D2 L2 B2 R2 D R2 F2 U' F2 D2 R D2 F U B' D2 F


----------



## Cuberstache (May 28, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> B' L D' B2 D2 L2 B2 R2 D R2 F2 U' F2 D2 R D2 F U B' D2 F


TH (CFOP + new F<RU>F' stuff):

x' y // Inspection
D R2 D R' F // Cross
y U R U' R' U R U' R' // 1st Pair
y' U2 L U2 L' U' L U L' // 2nd Pair
R' F2 R F' U r U' r' // 3rd Pair
F R' F' R F2 L' U' L U F // ???
R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 // PLL

52 STM

OH (YruRU):

y x' // Inspection
F' U' S' f' U' F // CPLine
U2 R r u' M' U2 // Setup
u' R E r // pEO + FB
R r U' M' U' r2 // EOBF
R' U R' U R U' R' // Square
U2 R' U' R // F2L
U R' U2 R2 U R2 U R U' R U R' U' R U' R' // 2GLL

49 STM

NEXT: R2 F' B2 L2 B2 D2 B2 R' F2 U2 F2 D2 F2 R' F R' U' B D' L U


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (May 28, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> lol another 6
> 
> 6.91
> 
> ...


LBL time
z2 D F2 D' B' D' L2 D2 // Cross
U R U' R' U2 L U L2 U2 L U' R' U R // First layer corners
d' U' L' U L d R U' R' d2 U R U' R' d' L' U L y U' L' U L d R U' R' y' U' L' U L d R U' R' // Second layer edges
y F U R U' R' F' // EO
y' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // CO
y' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U' // CP and EPLL skip yay!
84 STM








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net




!
EDIT: Ninja'd, use CubeStache's scramble.


----------



## WoowyBaby (May 28, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> Next: B' L D' B2 D2 L2 B2 R2 D R2 F2 U' F2 D2 R D2 F U B' D2 F



@fun at the joy You're too good haha

R U R // EO (3/3)
F2 B D R2 D2 F U' // Domino (7/10)
D2 [B' D2 L2 D2 R2 F' L2 F] // All But 3e + Slice (9/19)
[] -> B2 Bw D2 L2 D2 R2 B F2 D2 * F z (10-8=2/21) 3e Left
*= D2 F2 R L' U2 F2 R' L (8-4=4/25) All Finished in 25

I'm way too slow lol I'm like 3 posts behind


----------



## WoowyBaby (May 28, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> NEXT: R2 F' B2 L2 B2 D2 B2 R' F2 U2 F2 D2 F2 R' F R' U' B D' L U



B U R' L F' // EO in 5
U D F2 // 2x2x2 Block
L U L2 U' B2 R2 D2 L // DR lololol
U L2 U L2 U D2 // 3c3e fat comm and slice remaining
[D' R2 D, Fw2] // All Done in 29

Next: D' B U2 B2 D F2 D L2 U F2 L2 U R' B' U R' D L B' D2


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (May 28, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> NEXT: R2 F' B2 L2 B2 D2 B2 R' F2 U2 F2 D2 F2 R' F R' U' B D' L U


E f U2 F u' E L E' L // FL-1E
U2 R U' R' F R' F R U R' F R y z // CLL
R2 S R S' M R U M' U' R' M U M U' R' M2 U' M' U' M' U' M' U' x' U2 M' U2 r2 // L9E
Use WoowyBaby's scramble


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 28, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: D' B U2 B2 D F2 D L2 U F2 L2 U R' B' U R' D L B' D2


L' U' L D' U B L U2 R2 U F U F L' // X-Cross (14,14)
U' R' U R U F U' F' // F2L 2 (8,22)
U' R U2 R' U' R U R' // F2L 3 (8,30)
R' U' R U R' U' R // F2L 4 (7,37)
U F U R U' R2 F' R U R U' R' // OLL (12,49)
U2 M2 U M' U2 M U M2 // PLL (8,57)

Next Scramble: R2 F' R' D' B' L' F R' U2 F R2 U2 F' U2 B U2 R2 B U2 R


----------



## ProStar (May 28, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next Scramble: R2 F' R' D' B' L' F R' U2 F R2 U2 F' U2 B U2 R2 B U2 R



/* Scramble */
R2 F' R' D' B' L' F R' U2 F R2 U2 F' U2 B U2 R2 B U2 R

/* Solve */
z2 // Inspection

R F D R U2 R' D' // 2x2x2

B2 R' U R U2 R' D' B U' B' D // XXCross+1

B' U2 B // Wrong slot insert to setup 3rd pair

U2 L U L' U2 // 3rd Pair + Preserve 4th pair

b' U' B' R' B U b U' // LSLL

// View at alg.cubing.net

34 moves for CFOP, watch out Woowy. Also I actually knew that alg, it's a VLS case I picked up randomly.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (May 28, 2020)

ProStar said:


> /* Scramble */
> R2 F' R' D' B' L' F R' U2 F R2 U2 F' U2 B U2 R2 B U2 R
> 
> /* Solve */
> ...


Next?


----------



## ProStar (May 28, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> Next?



Permission denied.


----------



## Cuberstache (May 29, 2020)

NEXT: U2 B2 R2 B' D2 U2 R2 D2 U2 F L2 F D F' U2 B U L' U2 F' L'

YruRU, 56 STM

z2 y // Inspection
U2 R' S2 U' F' // CPLine
u' R r // Setup
r U R' u2 r2 // pEO + FB
U R2 U r' U' r2 U M // EO
U2 R U' r2 // BF
R U' R U2 R U2 R // Square
U2 R U' R' U' R U R' // F2L
U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R' U R' U' R U R' U R U' // 2GLL

NEXT: R' B2 F L2 D L2 U' B2 R2 F2 R2 U' F2 R' D' U2 L' R U F'


----------



## Neuro (May 30, 2020)

Roux, 36 STM

x' r U' R2 D R F' r F'//FB
r2 U' R r2 U R' U2 R2 r' U' R//SB
U2 R U2' R' U2 R' F R F'//CMLL
U2 M' U2 M' U M U2 M//LSE

NEXT: U R2 D B2 U' B2 D F2 D' R2 U' L R' D L' F2 L B2 F D2


----------



## mukerflap (May 30, 2020)

Neuro said:


> Roux, 36 STM
> 
> x' r U' R2 D R F' r F'//FB
> r2 U' R r2 U R' U2 R2 r' U' R//SB
> ...


psuedo EOcross D2 F L D' U2 L' 6/6
pair 1 R U' R' 3/9
pair 2 L U' L' U' L U' L' 7/16
pair 3 U2 L' U L 4/20
pair 4 + oll U R' U R U' R' U R 8/28
pll y2 B U B' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 D U2 14/42 
zz 41 stm



nextL' B U2 D' R' U2 F U' B2 D' B2 L2 U L2 U R2 U F2 B' D L


----------



## Devagio (May 30, 2020)

mukerflap said:


> psuedo EOcross D2 F L D' U2 L' 6/6
> pair 1 R U' R' 3/9
> pair 2 L U' L' U' L U' L' 7/16
> pair 3 U2 L' U L 4/20
> ...


Easy WV may be worth it for YruRU.

z y’// inspection
r u’ f U f // CP line (5/5)
u2 r’ R’ U’ r’ u2 // pEO extension (6/11)
r’ U2 r’ U r’ U’ r U r2 // EOBF (9/20)
R U R2 U // square (4/24)
R’ U R’ U’ R U R U’ R’ U R’ // WV (11/35)
U R2 U’ R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U’ R2 U2 R2 // EPLL (12/47)

z y’// inspection
r u’ f U f // CP line (5/5)
u2 r’ R’ U’ r’ u2 // pEO extension (6/11)
r’ U2 r’ U r’ U’ r U r2 // EOBF (9/20)
R U R2 U // square (4/24)
R’ U R’ U’ R2 U R2 U’ // F2L (8/32)
z’ y R U R’ U R U’ R’ U R U2 R’ U2 // 2GLL (12/44)


z y’// inspection
r u’ f U f // CP line (5/5)
u2 r’ R’ U’ r’ u2 // pEO extension (6/11)
r’ U2 r’ U r’ U’ r U r2 // EOBF (9/20)
R U R U2 R U2 R’ U2 R2 U’ R U’ R U2 R U’ // Optimal 2-gen (16/36)

Next:F' U B L2 D2 L F R' F' U' F B' U2 B2 R2 U2 F' U2 L2 U2


----------



## mukerflap (May 30, 2020)

Devagio said:


> Easy WV may be worth it for YruRU.
> 
> z y’// inspection
> r u’ f U f // CP line (5/5)
> ...


the MU h perm is far better than the RU


----------



## ProStar (Jun 1, 2020)

mukerflap said:


> the MU h perm is far better than the RU



Both of them are really fast.



Devagio said:


> Next:F' U B L2 D2 L F R' F' U' F B' U2 B2 R2 U2 F' U2 L2 U2



/* Scramble */
F' U B L2 D2 L F R' F' U' F B' U2 B2 R2 U2 F' U2 L2 U2

/* Solve */
x // Inspection

M' U' B' R' U2 R D // 2x2x2

F2 U2 F2 R' U F' // 2x2x3

U2 R' S' z R F' B2 U B' // EO

R U R U R' U2 R U' R U' R' U R // F2L

y' R' U' R U' R' U2 R2 U' L' U R' U' L U // ZBLL

// View at alg.cubing.net


NEXT: U2 L2 B U2 F R2 F' R2 D2 R2 B' F2 D B' L2 B2 F' R' U L U'


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jun 1, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: U2 L2 B U2 F R2 F' R2 D2 R2 B' F2 D B' L2 B2 F' R' U L U'



8.460 (could've been really fast but I locked up on the J Perm)

z2 // inspection
R L F' D U2 R' D' // Cross, sets up 1st pair
U R U' R' // F2L1
y' U R U R' L U' L' // F2L2
L' U' L R U' R' //F2L3
U L' U' L y' U' R U R' // F2L4
U2 R' F R U R' U' F' U R // OLL
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' // PLL

56 HTM, 6.6 TPS

NEXT: B2 R' L2 D' L2 D' U2 B2 D2 R2 U B2 U' B' L R2 D R D2 B'


----------



## mukerflap (Jun 1, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> 8.460 (could've been really fast but I locked up on the J Perm)
> 
> z2 // inspection
> R L F' D U2 R' D' // Cross, sets up 1st pair
> ...


8.90
z2 x'
F M' u M U' M2 U2 F' 8/8
R U' R' R' U2 r M' U2 r' U' r 11/19
U2 r U' r2 D' r U' r' D r2 U r' 12/31
M' U M U' M' U M' U2 M U2 M' 11/42
42STM 4.7 tps

D2 R' U F' B R' D' L2 B' D2 R' U2 R U2 R' U2 L F2 R U2 L' next


----------



## fun at the joy (Jun 1, 2020)

mukerflap said:


> D2 R' U F' B R' D' L2 B' D2 R' U2 R U2 R' U2 L F2 R U2 L' next


9.07
y' // inspection
Rw2 F2 R D F D F2 D' // cross
R U2 R' // 1st pair
y U2 R U' R' U R U R' // 2nd pair
y U2 R U2 R' U2 R U' R' // 3rd pair
U2 R' U' R U' R' U R // 4th pair
U' Rw U R' U' Rw' F R F' // oll
U R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U2 // pll
64/9.07 = 7.05 tps

Next:
R B2 D' L2 B2 F2 D2 U' B2 D2 U' L' B' R2 F L B D' U' B2


----------



## Cuberstache (Jun 1, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> Next:
> R B2 D' L2 B2 F2 D2 U' B2 D2 U' L' B' R2 F L B D' U' B2


YruRU, 39 STM  

z2 // Inspection
F' U F u' R S2' // CPLine
R' u r2 u2' // pEO + FB
r U2' r' U2' r U' M // EO
U r' U2' r' // BF
U' R' U R U' R U2' R' U2' // F2L
R U R U R U' R' U' R2 // 2GLL

Super nice extension and F2L

NEXT: L2 U2 L2 U2 R2 B' L2 U2 R2 U2 B F R' B' D F2 U2 R2 B F R'


----------



## ProStar (Jun 1, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> NEXT: L2 U2 L2 U2 R2 B' L2 U2 R2 U2 B F R' B' D F2 U2 R2 B F R'



A first look through solve

/* Scramble */
L2 U2 L2 U2 R2 B' L2 U2 R2 U2 B F R' B' D F2 U2 R2 B F R'

/* Solve */
x2 // Inspection

D2 R D R2 D L F' L' D // Cross

U R' U2 R U2 F' U' F // 1st Pair

U' L' U M' B2 M // 2nd Pair

L U' L' U' L U2 F U' F' // 3rd Pair

L U' L2 B L B' // 4th Pair

U F' U' L' U L F // OLL

M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 U' // PLL

// View at alg.cubing.net


NEXT: F' B2 L2 D2 L D2 F2 R F2 D2 F2 L2 U' B2 L' B' R' D' B F'


----------



## Cuberstache (Jun 1, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> NEXT: L2 U2 L2 U2 R2 B' L2 U2 R2 U2 B F R' B' D F2 U2 R2 B F R'


CFOP, 49 STM

y' // Inspection
R' L2 F D L' D // Cross
U2 L U' L' R U' R' // 1st Pair
U' R' U' R U2' R' U R // 2nd Pair
y' R' F2 R F' U r U' r' // 3rd Pair
U' R U R' U' R U2' R' F' // 4th Pair
U R2 D r' U2 r D' R' U2 R' U' // ZBLL

YruRU, 49 STM

y' x // Inspection
f U2' S' // CPLine
u' M u' R // Setup
U' R u2' U' r // pEO + FB
r2 U' R' U' r' U r' // EO
U' r2 // BF
U' R' U R U' R' U R // Square
U R U' R' U2' R U2' // F2L
R2 U' R U' R' U2' R' U2' R' U' R U' R2 U2' // 2GLL

Looks like two solves takes too long, use ProStar's scramble.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jun 1, 2020)

ProStar said:


> A first look through solve
> 
> /* Scramble */
> L2 U2 L2 U2 R2 B' L2 U2 R2 U2 B F R' B' D F2 U2 R2 B F R'
> ...


How about a nice LBL solve?
L' D L' D2 L // Cross
U' L' U L U R' U' R U L U' L' // CFL
U2 R U' R' d' L' U L y U' L' U L d R U' R' y2 U2 R U' R' d' L' U L y' U L' U' L d R U R' // ESL
//EOLL
R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' // OCLL
y2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // CPLL
y M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 // EPLL
78 STM
So to get a 7.00 world class solve here, you need 11.14 TPS Max park could do this
NEXT:
L2 B U2 B' D2 F U2 B2 L2 F U B' F2 L D B U R F' L


----------



## Devagio (Jun 4, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> L2 B U2 B' D2 F U2 B2 L2 F U B' F2 L D B U R F' L


YruRU

y’ z’ // inspection
U’ S’ U2 f’ // CP-line (4/4)
R’ (U2) r’ u’ r’ u’ // pEO extension (6/10)
U r’ U’ r2 U’ r U R U r2 // EOBF (10/20)
R U R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U' R2 U' // F2L (10/30)
z' y R U2 R' U' R U' R2 U2 R U R' U R U' // 2GLL (14/44)

Explanation of pEO extension:
After CP line, the centre is in front, the two edges are in UR and FR.
R' // connects one edge to the centre.
U2 // I intend to push the centre to the D face, then to B face, thus will have 2 Rw moves. The U2 is to ensure that DB is good. You can (probably should) simply do this at the end as well, I put it here to (possibly) save a move and show the numerous possibilities.
r' // Puts the centre in the bottom. Could have put it in top as well, but then the extension would be flipped.
u' // sets up the other edge.
r' u' // forms and inserts the extension.

Next: R2 B2 U2 F2 U2 R2 B2 R2 F R2 F' D L' U2 R' B D' U' L2 U2 B


----------



## mukerflap (Jun 4, 2020)

Devagio said:


> YruRU
> 
> y’ z’ // inspection
> U’ S’ U2 f’ // CP-line (4/4)
> ...


B' L' D' R2 F' U L2 D2 8/8 EOcross
L U' L' 3/11 pair 1
D' R U2 R' 4/15 psuedo pair 2
U' L U2 L' U L U L' 8/23 psuedo pair 3
U L' U' L D 5/28 psuedo pair 4
y R' U2 R U R' U' R U2 L U' R' U M 13/41
ZZ-A+
L2 F L2 B D2 B2 L2 B2 F' U2 B D' F2 R' F2 R' D2 R' F U' next


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 4, 2020)

mukerflap said:


> L2 F L2 B D2 B2 L2 B2 F' U2 B D' F2 R' F2 R' D2 R' F U' next



YruRU

z2 X // inspection

F2 // CP line

r2 U2 r' u' U' r U r u2 // pEO extension

r2 U' R2 U M' U' r U' R U' r U2 r' U2 r2 // EOBF

U2 R U R' U' R2 U' R U // F2L

z' U' R2 U' R U' R U R' U R U R' U' R' U R2 U2 // 2GLL

51 STM

My EOBF felt super inefficient, probably need to work on that some.

Next:
D' F' U2 F2 B' R' F' D R2 D2 B2 U2 R B2 U2 L' U2 F2 R B2 D


----------



## ProStar (Jun 4, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Next:
> D' F' U2 F2 B' R' F' D R2 D2 B2 U2 R B2 U2 L' U2 F2 R B2 D



U' R2 U' R' U2 R' L U2 S2 U' B' U S2 // FB

U2 L' M U M L' U M U2 M // EOStripe

U2 L2 U2 L U L2 U L // SB

R U2 R' U2 R U' R' U2 R U' R' U2 R U R' U' // ZBLL

Yay intuitive EO


NEXT: F2 L D2 R' B2 L U2 B2 L2 B2 L2 U' F' D' F' L' B' F2 D' L


----------



## Devagio (Jun 4, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> r2 U' R2 U M' U' r U' R U' r U2 r' U2 r2 // EOBF


You could instead do stuff like
U’ R r U2 r U’ // staircase
r U’ r U R2 U r2 // EOBF
It isn’t a great case but execution wise this is pretty quick. This is a good resource.

By the way, interesting turn of events that you got this CP-line which is an F2 away from being solved


----------



## mukerflap (Jun 4, 2020)

y x' y U S E F z2 EO 4/4
R' D2 R2 D L2 D2 B2 D2 U' L' U' L R U R' D R2 U' R' U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' weird freefop stuff + oll 29/33
M2 D S2 D' S' M2 S U' pll 8/41
ZZ-C-freefop 41stm
next U R' F2 L F2 U2 L' F2 R2 B2 U2 B D2 U R2 D L' D2 B'


----------



## Devagio (Jun 5, 2020)

mukerflap said:


> U R' F2 L F2 U2 L' F2 R2 B2 U2 B D2 U R2 D L' D2 B'


YruRU

z y // inspection
F' // CP-line (1/1)
r' R' u R U' R u2 // pEO extention (7/8)
R U2 r' U' r2 U' r U r U2 r' U2 r2 // EOBF (13/21)
U R2 U R' U' R' U' R // F2L (8/29)
y' R2 U R' U' R' U' R U2 R' U' R2 U' R2 // 2GLL (13/42)

Lucky CP-line and F2L, unlucky EOBF. Kinda cheated in 2GLL to reduce movecount.
Can technically reduce the movecount (HTM by 1, QTM by 2) of BF by doing U r' U' r2 R' U r2 instead of U' r U r U2 r' U2 r2, but this is quite unintuitive.

pEO extension explanation:
With literally a one move CP-line, its easy to see that the DF edge is "misoriented" and the centres are improper (i.e. W/Y are in F/B), so we use the single r' trick.
r' // Placing the DF edge in DB while orienting it, while making centres proper. Now, we need to finish this step using only [R, U, u] to preserve this. Luckily, the red centre gets connected with an FB edge.
R' u R // making the usual setup
U' R u2 // extension. Note that U' r u2 does orient more edges while placing an oriented edge in DB, but it doesn't work since it ruins the centres. This is a common pitfall I am facing while transitioning to the intuitive pEO extension.

Next: U2 F2 R' B R' B' R U' D L' B' D2 F U' B2 F U B' D2 F' U' F U2 L D'


----------



## mukerflap (Jun 5, 2020)

Devagio said:


> YruRU
> 
> z y // inspection
> F' // CP-line (1/1)
> ...


F' U' F' L R2 D //eoline 6/6
R' U' R U2 R' U R2 U R U R //RB 11/17
L2 U L' U L' U L' U' L U2 L' U' L //LB 13/30
y R U2 R' U2 R U R2 D' R U2 R' D R2 U2 R' U F2 //zbll 17/47
ZZ47stm

next L' U' L2 F2 L U2 L F2 L D2 L B2 F D' U2 F D U' B


----------



## fun at the joy (Jun 5, 2020)

mukerflap said:


> next L' U' L2 F2 L U2 L F2 L D2 L B2 F D' U2 F D U' B


y // inspection
F R' F U' L // 222
y U' R U' F' R' U2 R' U' R' U' R // stuff
U2 L' U' L2 F' // f2l-1e + eo
L2 U' L U L' U' L U L' U' L U F // coll
U M' U2 M U // l3e
39 stm

Next:
B L B U2 R2 D' F B L' D R2 U2 L2 U2 F2 L2 B2 R' D2 F2 U2


----------



## RedstoneTim (Jun 5, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> Next:
> B L B U2 R2 D' F B L' D R2 U2 L2 U2 F2 L2 B2 R' D2 F2 U2



Hexagonal Francisco, 43 STM

L U2 F U L u' M2 // Hexagon
u' r U r' u' U' r U' r' R2 E2 R2 // E layer + EO + DF
U R U R' U2 R U2 R' U R U2 // CLS
R u' R U' R U R' u R2 y R U' R' u2 // PLL

Next: U2 B' L2 B' D2 L2 F L2 U2 B' R2 U R' U L' R F2 D B U2 B'


----------



## ProStar (Jun 6, 2020)

RedstoneTim said:


> Next: U2 B' L2 B' D2 L2 F L2 U2 B' R2 U R' U L' R F2 D B U2 B'



/* Scramble */
U2 B' L2 B' D2 L2 F L2 U2 B' R2 U R' U L' R F2 D B U2 B'

/* Solve */
z2 y // Inspection

B2 D' U' M2 U L' U2 M' // LB

x' U2 M U M R2 F' U F // EO

R' U R U R U2 R U M2 R U' R' // RB

U M' U2 M' // Stripe

U' R' U2 R U R' U R // ZBLL

// View at alg.cubing.net

40 STM 

NEXT: U' F B2 D' R F' L' F B U' L2 U F2 R2 D' R2 F2 L2 B2 R2 U2


----------



## Devagio (Jun 6, 2020)

ProStar said:


> U' F B2 D' R F' L' F B U' L2 U F2 R2 D' R2 F2 L2 B2 R2 U2



YruRU

x' // inspection
S2 U' F' U' F // CP-line (5/5)
E' r2 R u r // pEO extension (5/10)
U' r U R' U r R2 U' r2 // EOBF (9/19)
R' U' R' U R' U R2 U R U2 R // F2L (11/30)
U2 R2 U R2 U2 R' U' R U' R U' R U' R2 U2 R' // 2GLL (16/46)

Fairly average solve (first four step just slightly luckier than usual, quite unlucky 2GLL)

pEO extension explanation:
This one is pretty simple
E' // aligning all three extension pieces in one line
r2 R // connecting them
u // inserting the extension, happens to put a bad edge in UB, which is nice since centres are improper
r // making centres proper and putting an oriented edge in DB

Note that beginning with u' R2 doesn't work so efficiently since the extention will be flipped, so the full solution in that case will have to be
u' R2 // connecting a centre and an edge
U' r2 // flipping the extension while keeping the third piece in the top layer (u' R2 also works)
u2 R' u // finishing extension
r' // since DF is bad and centres are improper (r also works since UB is also bad)
This took 8 moves instead of 5/6, since we had to use 2 moves in flipping the extension.

Next: L' D' L2 F D2 U F B' L2 B D2 B2 R L U2 L' F' D F R U' F2 B L F


----------



## ProStar (Jun 6, 2020)

Devagio said:


> Next: L' D' L2 F D2 U F B' L2 B D2 B2 R L U2 L' F' D F R U' F2 B L F



/* Scramble */
L' D' L2 F D2 U F B' L2 B D2 B2 R L U2 L' F' D F R U' F2 B L F

/* Solve */
R' D R' F2 D' R2 F' L F L' // LB

y Rw' U M // EO

R' U Rw2 R U' R' U' R' U R // RB

U M U2 M' U2 M2 // Stripe

y2 L U' R' U L' U' R2 U2 R' U' R U' R' U // ZBLL

// View at alg.cubing.net

ZBLL ruined sub-40


NEXT: R' F' R2 B' D2 U2 L2 B2 D2 F' D2 F2 R F' R2 D' U' R2 B L' R2


----------



## Athefre (Jun 6, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: R' F' R2 B' D2 U2 L2 B2 D2 F' D2 F2 R F' R2 D' U' R2 B L' R2



Roux+A3:

x D F' R2 B2 F2 U F2
R2 r' U' R2 U' R' U' R
U L U' R' U' R2 F2 R U F' r U' R
M U M' U' M' U M2 U M' U2

Next: L F' D2 B D2 F' L F2 U L2 U L2 D B2 U' R2 B2 D' R' B


----------



## ProStar (Jun 6, 2020)

Athefre said:


> Next: L F' D2 B D2 F' L F2 U L2 U L2 D B2 U' R2 B2 D' R' B



/* Scramble */
L F' D2 B D2 F' L F2 U L2 U L2 D B2 U' R2 B2 D' R' B

/* Solve */
z2 y // Inspection

F2 // Almost Cross

U' R' U' R // 1st Pair

F U F2 L F L' // 2nd Pair

M2 U2 M2 U2 R U' R' // 3rd Pair + Cross

y U2 R' U R U' R' U' R // 4th Pair

y' r' U' r R' F R' F' R2 r' U r // OLLCP

U' M2 U M U2 M' U M2

// View at alg.cubing.net


NEXT: R2 U F' R B U2 R2 L2 D' L' B2 D2 R2 B2 U2 R' D2 L'


----------



## Devagio (Jun 6, 2020)

ProStar said:


> R2 U F' R B U2 R2 L2 D' L' B2 D2 R2 B2 U2 R' D2 L'



YruRU

z // inspection
r U r f' F' // CP-line (5/5)
u R u2 U R u' r2 // pEO extention (7/12)
R U R' U' r' U' r2 U' r U R' U' r2 // EOBF (13/25)
R2 U' R2 U' R U R' U' R' U' R2 U R2 U2 // 2-gen finish (14/39)

All CP-lines except this one were terrible, bad pEO extension, terrible EOBF; I'm amazed it was only 25 moves to <R,U> reduction without any fancy tricks.
Did tons of fancy tricks in 2gen finish though because I badly wanted the solve to be sub 40.

pEO extension explanation:
Clearly this looks like a terrible case, all piece connected yet misoriented. This will be a really instructive solution.
u R // connecting one of the edges to the centre, ensuring the other edge remains in the top layer. We did u R and not u' R' so that we will not need to flip the extension bar later.
u2 U R // Connecting the other edge.
u' // Placing the extension.
r2 // Centres are proper and we do not know what is in DB yet, so just to be sure that DB is good, we do an r2.
Such a terrible looking case done in 6-7 moves with simple connecting, definitely a worthwhile lesson in pEO extension.

Next: R2 B2 F2 R B2 U2 F2 U R' U' R' U' D B' F2 L' U2 L2 B L2 R2 U' B L' B'


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 6, 2020)

Devagio said:


> Next: R2 B2 F2 R B2 U2 F2 U R' U' R' U' D B' F2 L' U2 L2 B L2 R2 U' B L' B'


x2 (yellow top, blue front) // Inspection (0.0)
U2 R' F L' U' L' // Cross (6,6)
y' (yellow top, orange front) L U' L' // F2L 1 (3,9)
U R U' R' U2 y (yellow top, blue front) L' U' L // F2L 2 (8,17)
D2 R' F R F' D2 // F2L 3 (6,23)
U L U L' U' L U L' // F2L 4 (8,31)
U2 R U R' U R U2 R' F R U R' U' F' // OLL (14,45)
M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 M' U' // PLL (10,55)

alg.cubing.net

Next Scramble: F2 L2 D R2 B2 U' F2 D' U2 B2 D' R D U' L D U' B' R' U L


----------



## Cuberstache (Jun 6, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next Scramble: F2 L2 D R2 B2 U' F2 D' U2 B2 D' R D U' L D U' B' R' U L


YruRU, 45 STM

x' y2 // Inspection
F2 u' F R S // CPLine
u R2 U' R u2 r2 // pEO Extension
U' R U r U' r // EO
U' R U r2 // BF
U2 R' U R U' R2 U R // F2L
U R U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R' U2 R U R' U R // 2GLL

NEXT: L F' L2 B2 U2 L2 D L2 D R2 D L' B2 F' D' U' L2 D


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 6, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> NEXT: L F' L2 B2 U2 L2 D L2 D R2 D L' B2 F' D' U' L2 D


x2 (yellow top, blue front) // Inspection (0,0)
D2 R' D R D2 // Cross (5,5)
U R U R' U L U L' // F2L 1 (8,13)
U R' U R U L' U' L // F2L 2 (8,21)
U (R U R' U')2 R U R' U2 // F2L 3 (13,34)
y (yellow top, red front) R' F R F' // F2L 4 (4,38)
U' l' U' L U' L' U2 l // OLL (7,45)
U R2 F R U R U' R' F' R U2 R' U2 R U // PLL (15,60)

alg.cubing.net

Next Scramble: D2 F2 D B2 L' F U2 B F2 L2 U F2 U' B2 D2 B2 R2 U' F


----------



## RedstoneTim (Jun 7, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next Scramble: D2 F2 D B2 L' F U2 B F2 L2 U F2 U' B2 D2 B2 R2 U' F



Waterman, 37 STM

y' z
R D2 F2 D' // Layer-edge
R D' F D F' D R' D' R' D R' D' // WCLL
M2 R' U' M' U // Redge
R' U M2 U' r2 M' U' M U2 M U M U M2 U M // LSE

Next: F' D2 L2 D2 F D2 F' D2 L2 U2 B2 R D L2 U F' D2 R F L2 F'


----------



## fun at the joy (Jun 7, 2020)

RedstoneTim said:


> Next: F' D2 L2 D2 F D2 F' D2 L2 U2 B2 R D L2 U F' D2 R F L2 F'


z
Fw U F2 R' D2 // 222
R' U' F2 // 223
x2 z' R F R2 F' // eo
R U2 R2 U R2 U' R' U' R' // f2l
U' R U R' U L' U R U' L U2 R' U // ll
34

Next:
R2 F2 U2 L' F2 D2 R B2 R2 D2 R' D2 U' L2 R2 B U L U2 R F2


----------



## Devagio (Jun 7, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> R2 F2 U2 L' F2 D2 R B2 R2 D2 R' D2 U' L2 R2 B U L U2 R F2


YruRU

y' // inspection
U2 R2 S2 U F' // CP-line (5/5)
R u R' U2 r2 R' u2 // pEO extension (7/12)
U2 R2 U r' U' r2 U r2 U2 r // EOBF (10/22)
U2 R U' R' U R U' R2 U R // F2L (10/32)
R U R' U R U2 R' U' R' U2 R U R' U R U2 // 2GLL (15/47)

Unluckyish CP-line, okayish extension and EOBF, luckyish F2L, okayish 2GLL.

pEO extension explanation:
R // connect an edge to the centre
u R' U2 // connect the other edge
r2 // centres are proper and UF is good so placing DB right away
R' u2 // inserting extension
There is actually a 6 move pEO extension, however it is quite unintuitive.

Next: B' F2 U' B D L' R' F' D2 B2 F' U2 R' F R' U R' F' R' F U' L2 R U R2


----------



## Cuberstache (Jun 7, 2020)

Devagio said:


> Next: B' F2 U' B D L' R' F' D2 B2 F' U2 R' F R' U R' F' R' F U' L2 R U R2


YruRU, 49 STM

z' // Inspection
r' U' R' f' // CPLine
u R2 u R2 E' // pEO Extension
r' U r U2 r' U r' // EO
U2 r U2 r // BF
R U R' U2 R2 // Square
U R' U' R U' R' U' R // F2L
U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' U R U R' U R U2 R' // 2GLL

NEXT: D2 L2 U L2 D' B2 D F2 D R2 B' F D' R' B2 L' U L F D


----------



## MichaelZRC (Jun 7, 2020)

Terrible PCMS for the lols
74 STM
x2 U F' U F'//First CE pair
R' U' R U2 R U' B//Second CE pair
R2 U R2 U2 R' U' r' U' r//Third CE pair
R U' R' U2 M U M2 U' R U2 R'//Third CE pair
U' R U R' U R U2 R2 U' R U' R' U2 R//CLL
M S' U2 S U M U2 M'//M and S
U2 M' U M//EO
U2 M' U2 M U' M' U2 M//whoops (attempt at l5ep)
U' M2 U M U2 M' U M2//EPLL
U//AUF
NEXT:L2 B' L2 B2 U2 F' R2 B' U2 L2 F' D L' U2 L R D R U' L


----------



## ProStar (Jun 7, 2020)

MichaelZRC said:


> NEXT:L2 B' L2 B2 U2 F' R2 B' U2 L2 F' D L' U2 L R D R U' L



Good PCMS for the lols

45 STM

/* Scramble */
L2 B' L2 B2 U2 F' R2 B' U2 L2 F' D L' U2 L R D R U' L

/* Solve */
R' U L' E M' // First 2 Pairs

x' U2 M2 B' // 3rd Pair

U2 B U2 B' U' y R' D r2 U' R2 U r2 U2 D' R' // CMSLLLS

M' U' M' U2 M' D' M D // EO

U2 M2 U' S U2 S // B3E

U2 M' U2 M U' M' U2 M // L5EP

// View at alg.cubing.net


NEXT: U' L2 F2 D2 F2 R' B2 F2 D2 R F2 U2 R F' U2 F U' F2 R2 B U


----------



## Cuberstache (Jun 7, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: U' L2 F2 D2 F2 R' B2 F2 D2 R F2 U2 R F' U2 F U' F2 R2 B U


YruRU, 51 STM

x' y2 // Inspection
R F' r2 U' S' // CPLine
U' R r u R2 U' u' R u' // pEO Extension
R r U' r' // EO
R' U' R U' r2 // BF
U R2 U' R' // Square
U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U R // F2L
U R' U2 R U R' U R U R' U' R U' R' U2 R // 2GLL

@Devagio How could this pEO extension have been better?

NEXT: R2 F2 D' B2 D' R2 D L2 U' F2 D2 F2 R' F L U2 L' U' B2 L' U2


----------



## ProStar (Jun 7, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> NEXT: R2 F2 D' B2 D' R2 D L2 U' F2 D2 F2 R' F L U2 L' U' B2 L' U2



/* Scramble */
R2 F2 D' B2 D' R2 D L2 U' F2 D2 F2 R' F L U2 L' U' B2 L' U2

/* Solve */
z2 // Inspection

B R2 U' L B R2 // LB

y R2 U r2 U M' U M' // EO

U R U2 R U' R' U2 R' U' R // RB

U2 M U2 M' // Stripe

y R' U' R' D' R U R' D R U' R U' R' U2 R U' // ZBLL

// View at alg.cubing.net


NEXT: L F' L2 R2 B D2 F' R2 B' L2 F2 D2 U' F D B' D2 L' B L R'


----------



## Devagio (Jun 7, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> YruRU, 51 STM
> 
> x' y2 // Inspection
> R F' r2 U' S' // CPLine
> ...


This is quite a good case actually.
u2 r // connecting one edge. This is better than R r' since the latter keeps the other edge in the D layer while we want it in the U layer. Also, this puts an oriented edge in DB while making centres proper. Its good to have a habit of checking UB before doing r and DF before doing r' during this step, since if this happens to solve DB, you just have to not use r moves anymore to preserve DB and centres. Note, R r doesn't work so well since we will have to flip the bar at some point.
U' R u' // rest of extention

Solution: u2 r U' R u'



ProStar said:


> L F' L2 R2 B D2 F' R2 B' L2 F2 D2 U' F D B' D2 L' B L R'



YruRU

y' // inspection
U' f' U' F // CP-line (4/4)
M u r' R' u // pEO-ext (5/9)
R U' r U R2 U' r R U' r2 // EOBF (10/19)
U R' U R2 U' R U R U' R' // F2L (10/29)
z U R U' R U' R2 U2 R U2 R U2 R' U' R' // 2GLL (14/43)

Average 2 gen reduction with awesome pEO extension, lucky F2L, okay 2GLL.

pEO explanation:
The edges seem really weirdly placed wrt the centre, but look again.
M // Getting the centre to the top to align everything!!
u r' // Connecting one edge (while doing pEO)
R' u // Finishing extension

By the way, here is a 33-mover with the same 2-gen reduction:
y' // inspection
U' f' U' F // CP-line (4/4)
M u r' R' u // pEO-ext (5/9)
R U' r U R2 U' r R U' r2 // EOBF (10/19)
U2 R U' R2 U2 R U2 R' U R2 U' R2 U R2 // 2-gen finish (14/33)

Next: D2 R2 L2 D' B' R2 U2 F U' R U' F B2 L2 F' R2 L B F2 D2 R B' L R2 U


----------



## ProStar (Jun 7, 2020)

Devagio said:


> Next: D2 R2 L2 D' B' R2 U2 F U' R U' F B2 L2 F' R2 L B F2 D2 R B' L R2 U



PCMS, 46 STM

/* Scramble */
D2 R2 L2 D' B' R2 U2 F U' R U' F B2 L2 F' R2 L B F2 D2 R B' L R2 U

/* Solve */
U2 L2 R D R' F' B L2 // First 2 Pairs

x2 F2 U S U' R U' R' // 3rd Pair

U2 S2 F R U R2 F R F' R U' R' U2 F' // CMSLLLS

y U M S' U2 S M U2 M' // F2L

y M' U' M' U2 M U' M2 U' M' // ELL

// View at alg.cubing.net


NEXT: R' U' F' L' F2 U2 L2 R' D2 L2 B2 U2 B2 L B' R' F D' F' U


----------



## ProStar (Jun 8, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: R' U' F' L' F2 U2 L2 R' D2 L2 B2 U2 B2 L B' R' F D' F' U



Bad, 51 STM

/* Scramble */
R' U' F' L' F2 U2 L2 R' D2 L2 B2 U2 B2 L B' R' F D' F' U

/* Solve */
x2 // Inspection

F' U' F2 L2 B' S2 U' F' U' R U R' // First 3 Pairs

U' B' U' S U' B // 4th Pair

U2 r U' r' F U2 r2 F r U' r // CMSLL

U' S U' D' M D M' // EO

y2 U2 S' M' U M U2 S y U2 S' M' U M U2 S U2 // Solved

// View at alg.cubing.net


NEXT: U' L U2 B2 R' D2 B2 D2 U2 F2 L B2 R2 D L U L' F' U B' F2


----------



## Cuberstache (Jun 8, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: U' L U2 B2 R' D2 B2 D2 U2 F2 L B2 R2 D L U L' F' U B' F2


YruRU, 51 STM

y' // Inspection
r U S' F U F // CPLine
r' U R' u2 U' r2 // pEO Extension
r2 R U r U2 r2 U r // EO
U' R U r2 // BF
U R U' R' U' R U' R' U R2 // Square
U' R' U2 R U R' U' R U' R' // F2L + Cancellation
U' R U R' U R U2 R' U // 2GLL

NEXT: R' D2 B R2 D2 B L2 F D2 B2 L2 F' D2 U B' F R D B2 U F2


----------



## ProStar (Jun 9, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> NEXT: R' D2 B R2 D2 B L2 F D2 B2 L2 F' D2 U B' F R D B2 U F2



46 STM

/* Scramble */
R' D2 B R2 D2 B L2 F D2 B2 L2 F' D2 U B' F R D B2 U F2

/* Solve */
z2 // Inspection (0)

R' D' M2 U L' R' S2 B' R' U R // LB (11)

y2 M' U M U2 r2 U' M U r' // EO (9, 20)

M' U2 r' U' R U M2 R U' R' // RB (10, 30)

U2 M2 U' M' U2 Rw' // Stripe (6, 36)

U R U2 L' R' U R U' L U // ZBLL (10, 46)

// View at alg.cubing.net

Bad


NEXT: D L2 D L2 B2 D2 L2 B U2 R2 B D2 R2 B' L' U L2 F L D U


----------



## Devagio (Jun 12, 2020)

ProStar said:


> D L2 D L2 B2 D2 L2 B U2 R2 B D2 R2 B' L' U L2 F L D U


30-move YruRU solve with all steps 2-gen!!

U f U2 S' // CP-line (4/4)
u' r u' r2 u // <r,u>-gen extention (5/9)
r U' r U' r U2 r U r // <r,U>-gen EOBF (9/18)
R U2 R U2 R' U' R' U' R U2 R' U // <R,U>-gen finish (12/30)

Next: U' F B' L2 D' B L2 U2 L U2 D2 F' D' B D F2 R F L B2 D R2 F2 R2 D'


----------



## Devagio (Jun 12, 2020)

Devagio said:


> U' F B' L2 D' B L2 U2 L U2 D2 F' D' B D F2 R F L B2 D R2 F2 R2 D'


YruRU (all steps 2-gen)

z // inspection 
U' R' F' U2 S' // CP-line (5/5)
r' u r' u2 r' u r2 u2 // 2-gen Extension (8/13)
r' U' r U2 r2 U' r' U' r' U r // 2-gen EOBF (11/24)
U R' U2 R2 U' R' U' R U2 R' // 2-gen F2L (10/34)
U2 R' U' R U' R2 U2 R U R' U R // 2-gen LL (12/46)

Tried really hard to be efficient with this solve (> 45 min), it is quite disappointing to get a 46 mover. 2-gen everything is quite unintuitive for now.

Next: U R2 F L B' F' D2 L' U2 D R' U F2 R' U' D2 B2 L R B2 D B' L B' D2


----------



## mista (Jun 12, 2020)

Devagio said:


> Next: U' F B' L2 D' B L2 U2 L U2 D2 F' D' B D F2 R F L B2 D R2 F2 R2 D'



ZZ Method, 31 STM

y z'
S L' B // EO (3/3)
R B2 L' D // EOCRS (4/7)
M F r2' B R B' M // LEFT (7/14)
S' U2 S // RBLOCK (3/17)
U M' B' M U B2 R U B2 U' B2 M' B' r' // LS+LL (14/31)



Devagio said:


> Next: U R2 F L B' F' D2 L' U2 D R' U F2 R' U' D2 B2 L R B2 D B' L B' D2


----------



## Cuberstache (Jun 12, 2020)

Devagio said:


> Next: U R2 F L B' F' D2 L' U2 D R' U F2 R' U' D2 B2 L R B2 D B' L B' D2


YruRU, 47 STM

z x' // Inspection
u F R' S2 // CPLine
E2 r' E' R' u // pEO Extension
r U' R U M' U r' U2 M // EOBF
U R' U' R U2 R' U R U R U' R' // F2L
U2 R' U' R U' R' U' R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 U2 // 2GLL

NEXT: F2 D' F2 L2 R2 U B2 R2 B2 R2 D2 B R F2 R' D U' L F' U R


----------



## teri2769 (Jun 13, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> NEXT: F2 D' F2 L2 R2 U B2 R2 B2 R2 D2 B R F2 R' D U' L F' U R



some eo method idk, 37

U M' U2 B U r // 2x2x2
U F' R2 U F2 R U F' // eo+block
U R U R' U' R U2 L' U' L // f2l
R2 U R2 U R2 U' R D R' U' R D' R // zbll

next: F' D2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U B2 U' L2 B2 U R2 B' L' B2 F2 U F2 R' F'


----------



## Devagio (Jun 13, 2020)

teri2769 said:


> F' D2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U B2 U' L2 B2 U R2 B' L' B2 F2 U F2 R' F'


YruRU (all things 2-gen)

x' // inspection
R2 S’ U' F2 // CP-line (4/4)
r2 u2 r' u' // 2-gen Extension (4/8)
r2 U' r2 U' r U r U2 r' U2 r' // 2-gen EOBF (11/19)
R2 U R2 U R' U' R U2 R // 2-gen F2L (9/28)
y' R2 U' R' U' R2 U R U R2 U R' U R U // 2-gen LL (14/42)

Slowly getting the hang of it.

Next: F2 D U' F2 R F L2 D2 R2 F' D2 B U B R2 U D B' R' B' F' U L' R2 D'


----------



## teri2769 (Jun 14, 2020)

Devagio said:


> Next: F2 D U' F2 R F L2 D2 R2 F' D2 B U B R2 U D B' R' B' F' U L' R2 D'



i dont like this scramble

leor, 36
y z2
B R2 F R' B' r F' // fb
U F' U2 F R2 U r' // eo223
R2 U R2 U2 R U2 S R2 S' // f2l
U2 R' U' R U' R2 D' r U2 r' D R2 U2 // zbll

next: D2 L2 F D2 L2 B' F L2 R2 B R2 U' R2 B L' B' U B' D2 L2


----------



## CodingCuber (Jun 14, 2020)

U L2 //First pair
y x U F //Second pair
L2 U F U' F' //Third pair
y' U' F U' F' //Fourth pair

M2 y' F U R U' R' F' M' U' M2 //F2E
y' U' M' U2 M U2 M U2 M' //S2E

F R U R' U' F' L' U' L U' L' U2 L //OLL

y2 F2 U' M' U2 M U' F2 U' //PLL

52 Moves. Absolutely loving FMC and example solves at the moment. I'll be a lot more active here.
*next: L' U2 L2 R B2 R' D2 R F2 U' B' L2 R2 D' F R2 F2*


----------



## CodingCuber (Jun 14, 2020)

Oh btw that was with the method i created couple days ago


----------



## Devagio (Jun 14, 2020)

CodingCuber said:


> x2 z L' U2 L2 R B2 R' D2 R F2 U' B' L2 R2 D' F R2 F2 z' x2


YruRU

x z' // inspection 
r2 F2 // CP-line (2/2)
u R' u r2 R u // pEO ext (6/8)
M' U' R U r U r' U2 M // EOBF (9/17)
U' R2 U' R U R U' R // F2L (8/25)
U' R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R' U R' U R U2 // 2GLL (13/38)

All steps quite lucky.
Next: D R D2 U2 F' U2 L' R F' R2 F2 U2 D B2 L' U2 L' R' F U' L' U' R F U'


----------



## teri2769 (Jun 14, 2020)

Devagio said:


> Next: D R D2 U2 F' U2 L' R F' R2 F2 U2 D B2 L' U2 L' R' F U' L' U' R F U'



bad scramble
petrus, 38 moves

x' z'
L2 E' M' U' F' L' F D' // 2x2x3
U M' U M2 F' M' // eo
U' L' U2 L U' R U R' U2 R U R' // f2l
U R' U2 R U R' U' R U R' U R

next: B2 L' F2 L2 D' B2 F2 U' F2 D B2 F2 R F L' R2 B' L'


----------



## CodingCuber (Jun 15, 2020)

teri2769 said:


> bad scramble
> petrus, 38 moves
> 
> x' z'
> ...



z' U2 F' U F' //Second pair
y' M U2 M2 B' //Third pair
y' M U' M' R' F' R //Fourth pair

M' U M' //F2E
y M' U2 M U' M U M' //S2E

y F U R U' R' F' R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 //OLL + cancel into T Perm

U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U' //PLL

52 Moves
Been working on improving F2E and S2E efficiency and so far so good.
next: B D R2 B L2 F2 L2 U2 B2 U2 F U2 L2 U F' U R' D B' F


----------



## ProStar (Jun 15, 2020)

CodingCuber said:


> z' U2 F' U F' //Second pair
> y' M U2 M2 B' //Third pair
> y' M U' M' R' F' R //Fourth pair
> 
> ...



Doing other variants of PCMS is much more efficient


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 15, 2020)

CodingCuber said:


> z' U2 F' U F' //Second pair
> y' M U2 M2 B' //Third pair
> y' M U' M' R' F' R //Fourth pair
> 
> ...


B D R2 B L2 F2 L2 U2 B2 U2 F U2 L2 U F' U R' D B' F

Gonna try some petrus

x2 // inspection

U' R' F R U' R' D // 2x2x2

U' B' U' L' U' L y // 2x2x3

F' U' F U' R' U' R U' R2 U' R // F2L-1

U' R U' R' F' U F // LS+EO

R U R' U R U2 R' // OLL

U y R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 L R // PLL

49HTM

NEXT: 
F2 D' F U D' B L' U B D2 R2 B D2 B' D2 R2 F2 D2 L2


----------



## teri2769 (Jun 15, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> NEXT:
> F2 D' F U D' B L' U B D2 R2 B D2 B' D2 R2 F2 D2 L2



35
y
R L D' B' D' // 2x2x2
U' R' F2 U' R' F2 // xxcross
U R' U' F R' F R F2 U2 R // multislot+eo
U2 r' U' R' F2 R F' R' F2 R2 U' R' U2 r // zeeb

next: L' B U' R2 D L2 B L U2 B2 L2 U2 R' U2 R' U2 B2 U B2


----------



## CodingCuber (Jun 16, 2020)

teri2769 said:


> 35
> y
> R L D' B' D' // 2x2x2
> U' R' F2 U' R' F2 // xxcross
> ...


U F //first pair
x' R' U y' M2 B L2 //second pair
y2 U M' R U' R' //third pair
U L' U' L U R' F' R //fourth pair

M U' y' M2 y M y M y' U M2 //F2E
y' U' M' U M' U2 M2 //S2E

y F U R U' R' F' y' R U R' U R U2 R' //OLL

y' R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 //PLL

59 Moves
Next: D2 F2 R2 D2 U2 R B2 L' R' U2 F2 D U B' R U B2 L D' R'


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jun 16, 2020)

CodingCuber said:


> 59 Moves
> Next: D2 F2 R2 D2 U2 R B2 L' R' U2 F2 D U B' R U B2 L D' R'


z2 D R2 U' F2 U' L2 // Cross
U2 M' B' M // First pair
U R' U R y L' U' L // Second pair
R U' R' U2 R U R' // Third pair
y' // EO because why not
L' U2 L U L' U' L // LS
y F R' F' r U R U' r' // COLL
M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 M' // EPLL
NEXT: B2 R2 D2 B' F U2 L2 R2 F' D2 R2 F2 R' F2 D' R' U2 F L2 F2 U2


----------



## mista (Jun 16, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> NEXT: B2 R2 D2 B' F U2 L2 R2 F' D2 R2 F2 R' F2 D' R' U2 F L2 F2 U2



CFOP (_ZB variant_), 29 STM

z' y2
F2 R' U' F2 U' F // XCRS (6/6)
R' U' R U L U F' L' F // F2L-1 (9/15)
S' U' S U2 F (R' F') // LS+EO (5/20)
(F R) U R2 F R F' R U' R' F' // ZBLL cancel (9/29)

*Next: *U D' B U2 F B L' B U2 F2 D2 L2 D2 L2 F2 L' F2 U2 B2 U


----------



## teri2769 (Jun 16, 2020)

mista said:


> *Next: *U D' B U2 F B L' B U2 F2 D2 L2 D2 L2 F2 L' F2 U2 B2 U



leor, 35
y z2
u r' u F U' R2 F // fb
U' r2 F R2 F2 U' F r' // eo223
R' U R2 U2 R2 U' R' U (R') // f2l
(R) B2 R' U2 R' U2 R B2 U R' U R U2 // zbll

next: F' D2 F D2 B L2 U2 F D2 B2 D2 R F2 U' B' D F L2 D2 F


----------



## CodingCuber (Jun 17, 2020)

teri2769 said:


> leor, 35
> y z2
> u r' u F U' R2 F // fb
> U' r2 F R2 F2 U' F r' // eo223
> ...


F2 U2 //First pair
z2 M2 U2 F' //Second pair
y2 M L' U M2 U' L' //Third pair
y' M U' M' L F L' //Fourth pair

y M' U' y M' U2 M2 //F2E
y M2 U' M' //S2E

F U R U' R' F' y R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 //OLL + cancel into R perm

U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U' //PLL

54 Moves
Next: U F L' B' D L' D2 B L2 F' L2 U2 B' L2 B' D2 B2 U2 R


----------



## ProStar (Jun 19, 2020)

CodingCuber said:


> Next: U F L' B' D L' D2 B L2 F' L2 U2 B' L2 B' D2 B2 U2 R



CF1L (Cross, F2L, 1lll), 43 STM (because I couldn't find a 1lll alg)

z2 // Inspection

L F' R' F' U F U' F' U' L' B L B' E // XCross

B U' B' U' R U M' B' r' U' L U // F2L

y' R' F' U F2 R D R' U R2 D' F2 R2 F2 R2 F2 U' F2 // 1LLL


NEXT: U2 B R2 B' L2 B D2 R2 D2 L2 B' F2 U R B2 U' F U L D2 F


----------



## teri2769 (Jun 19, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: U2 B R2 B' L2 B D2 R2 D2 L2 B' F2 U R B2 U' F U L D2 F



36, petrus? i think? i dont even know
x2 z
U' L' U2 R' U' R U2 L // kinda 2x2x3
U F' U' F' L' U L U L F' L' // eof2l
U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R' U R U R' U R U2 // 2gll
r' E' M' u' // dots

next: L' F2 D R2 D B2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 R' B D L2 B2 F2 D2 R


----------



## Cuberstache (Jun 20, 2020)

teri2769 said:


> next: y L' F2 D R2 D B2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 R' B D L2 B2 F2 D2 R


YruRU, 45 STM

y' // Inspection
U' F // CPLine
E2 r R U' R' u2 r // pEO Extension
U' R U r U r' // EO
U R U' r2 // BF
R U R U R' U' R2 U2 R2 U' // F2L
z' U R U R' U R U2 R' U' R' U2 R U R' U R // 2GLL

NEXT: U2 R' U2 F2 D2 L D2 R' B2 F2 L2 U2 B' L' B2 U' R2 B' R F' D2


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 20, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> NEXT: U2 R' U2 F2 D2 L D2 R' B2 F2 L2 U2 B' L' B2 U' R2 B' R F' D2



Petrus 


F R2 U' F2 L F2 L' F' L B F' D F2 // 2x2 13/13
R2 U' R U' R' U' R U' B' U2 L U' L // 2x2x3 13/26
F U R2 U' F' R // F2L-1 6/32
y R U' R' U' R U R' // LSEO 7/39
y' R U R' U' R U2 R' // OLL 7/46
U y2 R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R2 U' D R' U R D // PLL 16/62

NEXT: U D2 B' L' B2 R D R2 B2 U2 R U2 R' B2 R2 U2 B2 F D2


----------



## Josh_ (Jun 20, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> NEXT: U D2 B' L' B2 R D R2 B2 U2 R U2 R' B2 R2 U2 B2 F D2



Roux, 35 STM

y // inspection
u U r' R' F // First Block
U' r2 R' U' R r u R' // Second Block
R U' L' U R' U' L // CMLL
M2 U' M' U M U' M' U2 M U M2 U M U2 M' // LSE

NEXT: B' D R F2 U R U2 B R' L2 B' U2 R2 D2 R2 B' D2 F2 L2 U2


----------



## Cuberstache (Jun 20, 2020)

Josh_ said:


> NEXT: y B' D R F2 U R U2 B R' L2 B' U2 R2 D2 R2 B' D2 F2 L2 U2


YruRU, 42 STM/HTM (16 moves to reduce to 2-gen)

z2 y // Inspection
F R F' // CPLine
U r2 U2 R u2 // pEO Extension
r' U' R2 U r2 R' U r' // EOBF
U' R' U R' U2 R' U' R' U' // F2L
z' U2 R U R' U R U2 R' U R U2 R' U' R U' R' U' // 2GLL

NEXT: R F D R2 B' R2 U R' U2 B2 R F2 D2 L' D2 R' U2 R'


----------



## teri2769 (Jun 20, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> NEXT: R F D R2 B' R2 U R' U2 B2 R F2 D2 L' D2 R' U2 R'



42 method, 32 stm

x2 B' R2 u R2 u2 // fb
R' U2 R U' M2 U' R2 // sbsq
U' R' U2 r' D' r U2 r' D r2 // conjugated cmlleo
U' M2 U' r S' U S M U' r2 // l7e 

next: U2 D F2 D F U F D2 B F2 R2 B2 L' B2 R' F2 D2 R' U2


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 20, 2020)

teri2769 said:


> next: U2 D F2 D F U F D2 B F2 R2 B2 L' B2 R' F2 D2 R' U2


(white top, green front) // Inspection (0,0)
L D B D B // Cross (5,5)
L' U L U L2 F' L2 F // F2L 1 (8,13)
U' R' U R U' R' U R // F2L 2 (8,21)
R U R' U L U L' // F2L 3 (7,28)
y (white top, red front) U' L' U' L U' L' U L // F2L 4 (8,36)
U F (R U R' U')2 F' // OLL (11,47)
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U // PLL (15,62)

alg.cubing.net

Next Scramble: R' B' R' B2 U L' U' F2 U F2 D2 F' D2 B2 U2 F R2 L2 F L2


----------



## CodingCuber (Jun 27, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> (white top, green front) // Inspection (0,0)
> L D B D B // Cross (5,5)
> L' U L U L2 F' L2 F // F2L 1 (8,13)
> U' R' U R U' R' U R // F2L 2 (8,21)
> ...


U' //first pair
z2 L' U L U L' //second pair
y L U' M' B' U2 B //third pair
y' M U' M2 U B' R' B //fourth pair

M' U' y M' U M2 U M2 //F2E
y' M' U' M U' M' U M U' M2 //S2E

F U R U' R' F' y2 x R' U R D' R' U' R D //OLL

x' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L //PLL

59 Moves

Next: L B2 R U2 L' B2 F2 R' B2 R' D2 F2 U' R2 D' R F' D' L B D


----------



## ProStar (Jun 27, 2020)

CodingCuber said:


> U' //first pair
> z2 L' U L U L' //second pair
> y L U' M' B' U2 B //third pair
> y' M U' M2 U B' R' B //fourth pair
> ...



This is just a bad version(and common one) of PCMS. Try doing CMSLL(basically CMLL) after 4th Pair, then do EO(roux-style, Aerma has algs for it) and then solve all the edges



CodingCuber said:


> Next: L B2 R U2 L' B2 F2 R' B2 R' D2 F2 U' R2 D' R F' D' L B D



Actual PCMS, 40 STM

/* Scramble */
L B2 R U2 L' B2 F2 R' B2 R' D2 F2 U' R2 D' R F' D' L B D

/* Solve */
z2 // Inspection

R2 F2 R2 D R' F2 U' R' // F2P

S' b U' B // 3rd Pair

U2 S' y U R U' R' U R U2 R' // CMSLLLS

U M' y M' U2 M' U2 M U M' M2 // EO

U B2 R2 F2 R2 B2 L2 U2 // L8EP

// View at alg.cubing.net


NEXT: L D' L D2 B F2 R2 F' D2 B' D2 F2 U2 F2 R' F D2 U L2 U R


----------



## CodingCuber (Jun 27, 2020)

ProStar said:


> This is just a bad version(and common one) of PCMS. Try doing CMSLL(basically CMLL) after 4th Pair, then do EO(roux-style, Aerma has algs for it) and then solve all the edges
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah ik I just can’t really be bothered lol. I found this method by myself when messing around. All I know is that it has a lower movecount than CFOP. Next time I might do a CFOP example solve. Basically the only reason I do example solves with this method is so I can beat my friends at FMC in our monthly comps lol.


----------



## CodingCuber (Jun 28, 2020)

ProStar said:


> This is just a bad version(and common one) of PCMS. Try doing CMSLL(basically CMLL) after 4th Pair, then do EO(roux-style, Aerma has algs for it) and then solve all the edges
> 
> 
> 
> ...


z2 //inspection

B2 R B R2 D' L D //cross

y2 R U2 R' F U' F' //first pair
y2 U' L U L' U' L F' L' F //second pair
y2 U2 L U' M F' R' //third pair
x y' F U' F' U' L' U L U2 L' U' L U L' U' L //fourth pair(I am terrible at this case please give me a better alg)

y r U R' U' L' U R U' x' //OLL

y2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U //PLL

66 Moves

Next: F2 D' B' R' U F' U2 L F U B2 R2 U R2 L2 U' L2 F2 U' F2


----------



## ProStar (Jun 28, 2020)

CodingCuber said:


> Yeah ik I just can’t really be bothered lol. I found this method by myself when messing around. All I know is that it has a lower movecount than CFOP. Next time I might do a CFOP example solve. Basically the only reason I do example solves with this method is so I can beat my friends at FMC in our monthly comps lol.



This version of PCMS has worse movecount than CFOP


----------



## CodingCuber (Jun 28, 2020)

ProStar said:


> This version of PCMS has worse movecount than CFOP


ok


----------



## teri2769 (Jun 28, 2020)

CodingCuber said:


> Next: F2 D' B' R' U F' U2 L F U B2 R2 U R2 L2 U' L2 F2 U' F2



leor, 38

z2 U D F2 B R D2 // fb
R' U2 r U r U r2 // eo2x2x3
U' R' U' R U R U' R' U R U' R' // eof2l 
U R2 D r' U2 r D' R2 U' R U' R' U' // zbll

next: B2 F2 L D2 F2 U2 F2 R U2 R' U2 R2 U' R2 U2 B' U L' B2 F2 R


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 29, 2020)

teri2769 said:


> next: B2 F2 L D2 F2 U2 F2 R U2 R' U2 R2 U' R2 U2 B' U L' B2 F2 R


z2 (yellow top, green front) // Inspection (0,0)
U2 B2 U2 R' F R2 U R' U L2 // X-Cross (10,10)
U L U2 L2 U' L // F2L 2 (6,16)
U2 R' U2 R U R' U' R // F2L 3 (8,24)
y' (yellow top, red front) U2 L' U L2 F' L' F // F2L 4 (7,31)
U' L F' L' U' L U F U' L' // OLL (10,41)
U2 R' U' R U D' R2 U R' U R U' R U' R2 D U' // PLL (17,58)

alg.cubing.net

Next Scramble: R F' L2 D R' L' B R F' R2 F2 D2 R2 L2 F2 R2 B D2 R


----------



## Humble Cuber (Jun 29, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next Scramble: R F' L2 D R' L' B R F' R2 F2 D2 R2 L2 F2 R2 B D2 R


z2 F' R' U' L F R2 
U R L' U2 L R'
F' U F R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R'
y2 F' U' F U' L' U L U' F U F'
U' F' U2 F R U' R' U F' U' F
U F' (r U R' U') r' F R
U2 R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R2 D U' R' U R D'
U









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





Next Scramble: U' F' R L' B' L' F' R U' F2 B2 R U2 D2 R2 F2 R U2 L' D2 L'


----------



## teboecubes (Jun 30, 2020)

y R F D' R U2 R L
U R U' R' y' U L' U' L
U R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R'
U R' U R y U' R U' R'
R' U' R' F R F' U R
y' R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F

Next scramble: R' B2 L' F D2 R F' U L2 F' D' L2 U2 D L2 B2 L2 F2 D2 R2 D


----------



## Username: Username: (Jun 30, 2020)

teboecubes said:


> y R F D' R U2 R L
> U R U' R' y' U L' U' L
> U R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R'
> U R' U R y U' R U' R'
> ...


R B' R' L2 D' // 2x2x2
L U2 L' F2 L // 2x2x3
R U R2 F' R y' // EO ayy
R' U R U' R' U R U R U' R' U R U' R' U R // F2L plus accidental WV
U R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U // PLL
48 HTM
since I'm doin a month of Petrus, might as well do Petrus right *insert shrug*
@PetrusQuber whaddya think?

Next scramble:
B' R2 D' R U' F' L D2 R' F U2 R2 F U2 D2 F' U2 F U2 B2 L2


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 30, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> B' R2 D' R U' F' L D2 R' F U2 R2 F U2 D2 F' U2 F U2 B2 L2


x2 (yellow top, blue front) // Inspection (0,0)
L D2 F' D2 R' D' // Cross (6,6)
R' U2 R y (yellow top, red front) R' U2 R // F2L 1 (6,12)
U L' U L U2 R U' R' // F2L 2 (8,20)
L' U2 L y' (yellow top, blue front) U' R U R' // F2L 3 (7,27)
U' L' U L U2 y' (yellow top, orange front) R' F R F' // F2L 4 (9,36)
U2 F U R U' R' F' // OLL (7,43)
U' R' U' R U D' R2 U R' U R U' R U' R2 D U2 // PLL (17,60)

Next Scramble: F U B F2 L2 U2 B2 L2 D' R2 U R' D L' F L2 F U'


----------



## CodingCuber (Jul 2, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> x2 (yellow top, blue front) // Inspection (0,0)
> L D2 F' D2 R' D' // Cross (6,6)
> R' U2 R y (yellow top, red front) R' U2 R // F2L 1 (6,12)
> U L' U L U2 R U' R' // F2L 2 (8,20)
> ...


z2
L B' R F' D' R' D2 R D2

y' D' R U R' D R U' R'
L' U2 L' U L'
y B' U B R U R' U' R U R'
y' U L U2 L2 U' L2 U' L'

F U R U' R' F' y2 x R' U R D' R' U' R D

x' y' M2 U M U2 M' U M2

61 
Next: L' B2 D2 F2 L2 D' B2 U2 R2 U2 L2 R2 F' R F2 U' R B2 R' F'


----------



## Username: Username: (Jul 2, 2020)

CodingCuber said:


> z2
> L B' R F' D' R' D2 R D2
> 
> y' D' R U R' D R U' R'
> ...


Petrus, 45 HTM

R' D R2 y' F U' F' r U r' D F' D' F // 2x2x3 smh F moves
U' L' U L y' R U R' // inefficient EO
y' R U R U' R U R U' R U R' U' R U' R' U R // super bad F2L, disappointed at least, I accidentally did phasing
R U' L' U R' U' L U // Niklas, the only good thing in the solve.

Next scramble:
R2 F L' F2 U' L2 R2 D' R2 U' F2 R2 U' F' R D R U B2 F'


----------



## CodingCuber (Jul 2, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> R' D R2 y' F U' F' r U r' D F' D' F // 2x2x3 smh F moves
> U' L' U L y' R U R' // inefficient EO
> y' R U R U' R U R U' R U R' U' R U' R' U R // super bad F2L, disappointed at least, I accidentally did phasing
> R U' L' U R' U' L U // Niklas, the only good thing in the solve.
> ...


U2 B2 L U R2 D //Cross

y U L' U' L //First pair
y' L U L' U2 L U' L2 //Second pair
U' L B U' B' //Third pair
y' U R U' R' U2 R U R' //Fourth pair

y' F U R U' R' F' R U R' U R U2 R' //OLL

y' R' F R' B2 R F' R' B2 R2 U2 //PLL

53
Next: D2 L2 D L2 R2 F2 D' L2 D F D2 F2 U' B L F


----------



## Username: Username: (Jul 2, 2020)

CodingCuber said:


> U2 B2 L U R2 D //Cross
> 
> y U L' U' L //First pair
> y' L U L' U2 L U' L2 //Second pair
> ...


CFOP, 67 HTM

U2 L' U2 L' B // Cross
L U L' U2 L U' L' // First pair
R U R' U' R U R' // Second Pair
U' R' U R U2 R' U R // Third Pair
d R U' R' U R U R' U2 R U' R' // Fourth Pair
U R U2 R2 F R F' U2 R' F R F' // OLL
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U // PLL

Not a move optimized solution but a speed optimized solution.

Next scramble: 
D R2 F' R2 D L' D L' U D2 F2 B2 L2 F2 U F2 U R2 B2 D2


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 2, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> Next scramble:
> D R2 F' R2 D L' D L' U D2 F2 B2 L2 F2 U F2 U R2 B2 D2


z2 (yellow top, green front) // Inspection (0,0)
D2 B2 U F' L2 // Cross (5,5)
U R' U R U' R' U' R // F2L 1 (8,13)
U L' U L y' (yellow top, red front) L' U' L // F2L 2 (7,20)
R' U2 R U2 R' U R // F2L 3 (7,27)
y (yellow top, green front) L' U' L U2 L' U' L // F2L 4 (7,34)
R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // OLL (9,43)
R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R2 U' D R' U R D' U2 // PLL (16,59)

alg.cubing.net

Next Scramble: L' F R L2 B2 D F2 L2 U F2 L2 B2 U F' U' R2 B' U2 L' B2


----------



## Username: Username: (Jul 3, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> z2 (yellow top, green front) // Inspection (0,0)
> D2 B2 U F' L2 // Cross (5,5)
> U R' U R U' R' U' R // F2L 1 (8,13)
> U L' U L y' (yellow top, red front) L' U' L // F2L 2 (7,20)
> ...


Petrus with something?, 51 HTM

y' // Inspection
B L' F U2 L' // 2x2x2
x2 B' R B U' F R' // 2x2x3
U F U' L' U L // Trash EO
y' U2 R U2 R' U' R U2 R' U' R' // F2L-1
R' U' R U' R' U2 R // Trash TSLE lol
R' U' R D R' U' R D' R' D' R U R' U D R U // TTLL

Next scramble:
D F2 R U2 F2 U F B2 L2 F2 U R2 U L2 D2 R2 U' D2 L2 B' R'


----------



## CodingCuber (Jul 4, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> Petrus with something?, 51 HTM
> 
> y' // Inspection
> B L' F U2 L' // 2x2x2
> ...


x2 //Inspection

R2 D' B D //Cross

y2 U L U' L' U2 L U' L' //First
y' L U' L' B U2 B' //Second
U' R B L U' L' B' R' //Third
U L U' L' U2 L U' L' //Fourth

y' F U R U' R' F' y R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R //2-look OLL

y2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U //PLL

63

Next: R F2 U2 F2 R2 D' L2 D2 F2 U' R2 U' F2 B' D' F' U2 B2 L F L'


----------



## CyoobietheCuber (Jul 4, 2020)

CodingCuber said:


> Next: R F2 U2 F2 R2 D' L2 D2 F2 U' R2 U' F2 B' D' F' U2 B2 L F L'



y2 x2 // Inspection
F' D2 R' U' B U2 F' // FB
U R' r2 U2 R U' R2 // SS
U M' U R U2 R' U R U' r' // SB
F R U R' U' F' // CMLL
U2 M U' M' // LSE

34 STM 

Next: B2 D2 U R2 D2 U' F2 R2 F2 R2 U R' B' D2 R2 D L U' B L U2


----------



## Username: Username: (Jul 4, 2020)

CyoobietheCuber said:


> y2 x2 // Inspection
> F' D2 R' U' B U2 F' // FB
> U R' r2 U2 R U' R2 // SS
> U M' U R U2 R' U R U' r' // SB
> ...


Petrus with CP?, 57 HTM

y' z' // Inspection
U r U' r' S' R S R' L2 D2 // Eww
U' R' F R F U' R' F // bruh wat
y R' F' R F y' // cringe
U' R2 U2 R2 U' (R U R' U')3 // lol2l, CPLS skip \o/
L' U' L U' L' U2 L U' L U L' U L U2 L' U' // Stinkin' 2GLL, 2 Gen finish :0

Next scramble:
F L D2 B2 D2 R' F2 L' B2 U2 R2 F2 D' U B R' B2 F' R U'


----------



## CodingCuber (Jul 4, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> Petrus with CP?, 57 HTM
> 
> y' z' // Inspection
> U r U' r' S' R S R' L2 D2 // Eww
> ...


D 
y U M' U L
U' M2 U F' L' F
U R U' R' U' R U2 R'

U2 y' M' y M U2 M2 y U' M' U M U' M2
y' F R U R' U' F' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R

45
Next: B2 F' D2 B R2 D2 R2 U2 B U2 L B' L' U L D' B U B'


----------



## CyoobietheCuber (Jul 4, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> F L D2 B2 D2 R' F2 L' B2 U2 R2 F2 D' U B R' B2 F' R U'



LEOR

x2 y x'
D M2 r2 F U B2 // FB
U' R' U2 R' U R2 r' U R' U r2 // EO - Stripe
R U' R' U2 R2 // 1x1x2
U R U R' U2 R U R' // 1x2x3
U2 R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R // ZBLL 

42 STM

Edit: Ninja'd by @CodingCuber


----------



## Cuberstache (Jul 4, 2020)

CodingCuber said:


> Next: B2 F' D2 B R2 D2 R2 U2 B U2 L B' L' U L D' B U B'


YruRU, 46 STM

y' // Inspection
U' R' F' R' S2 // CPLine
u2 R' u' R' u' R u // pEO Ext.
R' U' r U r' U' M2 // EOBF
U2 R' U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U R // F2L
U' R U R' U' R' U' R U R U' R' U' R' U R U2 // 2GLL

NEXT: L2 D2 L2 B2 U L2 U' R2 U L2 F L' F2 U R2 D' U R2 D2


----------



## CodingCuber (Jul 4, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> YruRU, 46 STM
> 
> y' // Inspection
> U' R' F' R' S2 // CPLine
> ...


x2

U2 F' D
U2 R2 U R'
B' U' M R' U R
y' M U M' R' F' R

U' M y M' U M2 y' M U2 M U M U' M'

y F R U R' U' F' 
R U R' U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 R U' R' 

58
Next: D2 B2 F2 D B2 D2 U' R2 U' F2 B' U L B2 L' D2 B R2 B


----------



## Attila (Jul 4, 2020)

CodingCuber said:


> Next: D2 B2 F2 D B2 D2 U' R2 U' F2 B' U L B2 L' D2 B R2 B



R2 L' D2 L' D' // CO
F' B D' L2 R2 U // EO
B' R2 F2 R2 D R2 L2 U' // DR
B' D2 




Next: L' B' D2 B' U2 F' R B L2 B2 D F2 D2 U R' B' U2 F2 B2 L B' U B' R2 D2


----------



## fun at the joy (Jul 4, 2020)

CodingCuber said:


> Next: D2 B2 F2 D B2 D2 U' R2 U' F2 B' U L B2 L' D2 B R2 B


y' z' // Inspection
L2 F U2 L U' // pX-Cross
R' U' R' U // 2nd Pair
Lw2 U R' U R U // F2L
M' U2 R' U' R U' L // AB3C
R D R' U2 R D' R' U2 // Solved in 30 STM


----------



## CodingCuber (Jul 4, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> y' z' // Inspection
> L2 F U2 L U' // X-Cross
> R' U' R' U // 2nd Pair
> Lw2 U R' U R U // F2L
> ...


Ninja’d by @Attila also forgot the next scramble


----------



## CodingCuber (Jul 5, 2020)

Attila said:


> R2 L' D2 L' D' // CO
> F' B D' L2 R2 U // EO
> B' R2 F2 R2 D R2 L2 U' // DR
> B' D2
> ...


x2
S2 y M' y' U F B' D2 B U2 L' U B' U2 R' U r U' M U M' U2 M U' L U' L' U2 L U' L' U2 y' R B L U' L' B' y R U R' U' F' x R' U R D' R' U' R x' y U R' U' y R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F

61 and idk what the heck i even used

Next: F' L F2 U2 F2 L F2 L' B2 R' F2 R2 B' F' R' U L' U R2 D F2


----------



## Cuberstache (Jul 5, 2020)

CodingCuber said:


> S2 y M' y'





CodingCuber said:


> B' y R


what


----------



## CodingCuber (Jul 5, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> what


First one was from my previous attempt that i deleted because it wasn’t going anywhere. Second one was i think cancelling into a PLL so I had to rotate. Just a dumb solve with weird stuff.


----------



## CyoobietheCuber (Jul 5, 2020)

CodingCuber said:


> Next: F' L F2 U2 F2 L F2 L' B2 R' F2 R2 B' F' R' U L' U R2 D F2


 CFOP

z2 y' 
U2 R' F D' R' D L' F2 L2 // X-Cross
U2 L U' L' U L U L' // 2nd Pair
d' R U' R' U R U' R' // 3rd Pair
U2 L' U' L U' F U F' // 4th Pair + OLS
U2 l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 // PLL

43 STM


Spoiler



Why are my solves so effecient!



Next: B U2 F2 R2 B' L2 F U2 L2 R' U2 F L' D B2 D R2 U


----------



## CodingCuber (Jul 6, 2020)

CyoobietheCuber said:


> CFOP
> 
> z2 y'
> U2 R' F D' R' D L' F2 L2 // X-Cross
> ...


z2
F' L2 R D' R D //Cross

U' L' U L R' U R2 //First pair
U R' B' U B //Second pair
U' F U F' //Third pair
U' F' U' F U2 F' //Fourth pair into OLL

L' U L F y2 x R' U R D' R' U' R D x' //OLL

y2 F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U //PLL

58
Next: R F B D B' D L' U L2 D2 F U2 F' L2 B' D2 F2 D2 R2 U'


----------



## CyoobietheCuber (Jul 6, 2020)

CodingCuber said:


> Next: R F B D B' D L' U L2 D2 F U2 F' L2 B' D2 F2 D2 R2 U'



Roux 

x y2
R2 U' R2 U2 F' // FB
U' r2 U2 R' U R // SS
U2 R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2 // SB
u M' u' // Center Fix
U R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' // CMLL
M' U M' U M U2 M' U' M' U' M' U2 M2 U2 M' U' // LSE

48 STM

Next: B R2 D2 L2 F D2 B2 D2 B2 D' F' L U' F' D F' R U2


----------



## Cuberstache (Jul 6, 2020)

CyoobietheCuber said:


> Next: B R2 D2 L2 F D2 B2 D2 B2 D' F' L U' F' D F' R U2


I can't resist on this scramble, here's a CFOP solve

x2 // Inspection
R2' F R D R U' R' U L' U' L' // XXCross
U R' U' R U' R' U R // 3rd Pair
U' L' U' L // 4th Pair
U2 F U R U' R' U R U' R' F' // OLLCP
M2' U' M U2 M' U' M2' // EPLL

41 STM 

Now for our usually scheduled YruRU solve:

y' x // Inspection
U' F R' S2 // CPLine
u' r u R u' R u' r // pEO Ext
R U2 r' U' r2 U' r // EO
R U2 R' U R' U' R' U' M2 // BF + Square
U' R U' R' U R // F2L
U2 R' U2 R2 U R2 U R U' R U R' U' R U' R' U // 2GLL

Only 51 STM 

NEXT: R' B2 F D B2 L2 U2 B2 D' L2 R2 B' L F2 L2 D B' R'


----------



## CodingCuber (Jul 6, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> I can't resist on this scramble, here's a CFOP solve
> 
> x2 // Inspection
> R2' F R D R U' R' U L' U' L' // XXCross
> ...


z2
B' F U M' U2 //cross

x' B' U2 B //1st pair
F U y M y' R2 f' //2nd pair
U' L' U' L //3rd pair
R U R' U' R U R' U' R U //4th pair

y U R U' R' F' y2 R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' //OLL

y R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 L R U2 //PLL

52
Next: F D L F' D2 R' F' B2 U F2 B D2 B' L2 F' D2 B U2 B U2


----------



## CyoobietheCuber (Jul 8, 2020)

CodingCuber said:


> Next: F D L F' D2 R' F' B2 U F2 B D2 B' L2 F' D2 B U2 B U2


Leor

z'
M u' U' F M' F // FB
R U M' U r U2 r' U2 r' // EO - Stripe
U R' U' R' U' R U2 R U2 R' U' R // SB
U2 R U R' U R U' R' U R' U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // ZBLL

Next: R2 B' L2 D2 L2 B U2 F' R2 B2 U2 F' D' F L B' U R2 B F


----------



## fun at the joy (Jul 8, 2020)

CyoobietheCuber said:


> Next: R2 B' L2 D2 L2 B U2 F' R2 B2 U2 F' D' F L B' U R2 B F


first solution
F U2 R' D' B // eo
D R' L2 B2 D // 222
F2 U R U R' // 223 
U2 L' U' L U L2 U' L' // f2l-1
U L' U L U' // f2l
L2 U' L U' L' U2 L U2 // ll
36 

Next: F' D F' U' B' R U' D' L' R2 U2 L2 U F2 L2 B2 L2 U2


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 8, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> Next: F' D F' U' B' R U' D' L' R2 U2 L2 U F2 L2 B2 L2 U2


x2 (yellow top, blue front) // Inspection (0,0)
F' U2 D R' B' L2 // Cross (6,6)
R' U' R // F2L 1 (3,9)
L U L' U L U' L' // F2L 2 (7,16)
U2 R U R' y' (yellow top, orange front) U2 R U' R' // F2L 3 (8,24)
U R' U' R // F2L 4 (4,28)
U2 F' U' L' U L F r U R' U' r' F R F' // 2-look OLL (15,43)
U x (orange top, white front) L U' L D2 L' U L D2 (L' r') U' (12,55)

Next Scramble: U B2 R2 D' F2 D2 L2 F2 L2 U R2 D' B D L2 U2 F2 D' R' U2 B2


----------



## CyoobietheCuber (Jul 8, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> x2 (yellow top, blue front) // Inspection (0,0)
> F' U2 D R' B' L2 // Cross (6,6)
> R' U' R // F2L 1 (3,9)
> L U L' U L U' L' // F2L 2 (7,16)
> ...


Petrus

z2 y'
D L B L // 2x2x2
U R2 U2 F' // 2x2x3
U2 R2 S R S' // EO
R' U' R' U R U2 R // 1x1x2
d' L' U2 L U' L' U' L // 1x2x3
U' R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R2 U' D R' U R u' U2 // PLL

45 STM

Next: F2 D' U2 R D2 U2 R F2 L' U2 R2 F2 D2 R F' D2 U B L' D' R


----------



## CodingCuber (Jul 9, 2020)

CyoobietheCuber said:


> Petrus
> 
> z2 y'
> D L B L // 2x2x2
> ...


z2 //inspection

F2 L2 B R D' R D //cross

U' R U' R' U2 R' U R //f2l 1
y2 U2 R U R' B' U B //f2l 2
y R U R' U' R U R' //f2l 3
U' L' U L U2 L' U L //f2l 4

y' F U R U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' F' //OLL 

y R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' U' R2 U //PLL

68
Next: B2 U' L2 R2 D' F2 U' R2 U' L2 B2 U' F' D' B2 L2 B L' R U2 F


----------



## CyoobietheCuber (Jul 9, 2020)

CodingCuber said:


> Next: B2 U' L2 R2 D' F2 U' R2 U' L2 B2 U' F' D' B2 L2 B L' R U2 F


CFOP

y
F B D' R L D2 F' D // Cross
y' R U R2 U' R // 1st Pair
U2 L U L' R U R' // 2nd Pair
L U2 L' d L' U' L // 3rd Pair
U2 R U R' U' R U R' // 4th Pair
U' r U R' U R' F R F' R U2 r' // OLL
u R' U' R U D' R2 U R' U R U' R U' R2 U' // PLL

63 HTM

Next: L' F2 U' L2 F2 L2 D2 B2 D U2 R2 F2 B D' R' U2 B2 U' R U


----------



## CodingCuber (Jul 9, 2020)

CyoobietheCuber said:


> CFOP
> 
> y
> F B D' R L D2 F' D // Cross
> ...


x2 //inspection

U' L2 B' R2 B' R' D //cross

L U L' F U' F' //1st pair
L U' L' U2 L U' L' //2nd pair
U R' U2 R F R' F' //3rd pair
U' R U R' U' R U B U' B' //4th pair

y' r U2 R' U' R U' r' //OLL

y2 R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 L R //PLL

54
Next: D2 F D2 U2 F R2 F' R2 F L2 R2 D' F' L' B U2 L2 B2 R2 F2


----------



## CyoobietheCuber (Jul 9, 2020)

CodingCuber said:


> Next: D2 F D2 U2 F R2 F' R2 F L2 R2 D' F' L' B U2 L2 B2 R2 F2


ZZ

x2 y
L' D2 R2 F L2 R2 D' // EOLine
R' L' U2 R2 // 1x1x2
R' L' U2 L' U' L U' L U L // // 1x1x2
U2 R U R' U' R // 1x2x3
L U2 L' U2 L U' L' // 1x2x3 + OLL
U2 R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R2 U' D R' U R U' u' // PLL

51 HTM not bad

Next: R2 U' B2 U2 F2 D R2 D B2 U' R B' F U' F' U' B L' F' D'


----------



## fun at the joy (Jul 9, 2020)

CyoobietheCuber said:


> Next: R2 U' B2 U2 F2 D R2 D B2 U' R B' F U' F' U' B L' F' D'


y' // Inspection
R D F L2 // 222
R2 F' R' F2 R2 // EO + Square
y U L U2 F2 // pF2L-1
L' U2 L U L' U' // pF2L
L2 U' R U2 L' U L U2 R' L2 // Solved in 29 HTM
good solve

Next: L F2 U2 B2 U R2 B2 U' B2 D2 U' L2 F D' B' R' U' R2 D2 U


----------



## CodingCuber (Jul 10, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> y' // Inspection
> R D F L2 // 222
> R2 F' R' F2 R2 // EO + Square
> y U L U2 F2 // pF2L-1
> ...


x2

R F' U2 L2 D F' L F

R' U2 R F' U F
U' B U2 B' L F' L' F
U B' U' B2 L' B' L
y U F' U L' U' L U L' U2 L F2

U R U' R' F' r U R' U' L' U R U' x'

y2 R' F R' B2 R F' R' B2 R2 U2

63
Next: U2 F L' U' F2 U2 D B2 R' D2 B2 D2 L F2 L U2 F2 R' U


----------



## CyoobietheCuber (Jul 10, 2020)

CodingCuber said:


> Next: U2 F L' U' F2 U2 D B2 R' D2 B2 D2 L F2 L U2 F2 R' U


CFOP

x2 y'
R' D F2 D2 R D // Cross
y' U2 R' U R // 1st Pair
U2 y' R' U R2 U' R' // 2nd Pair
y L U' L' U L U L' // 3rd Pair
U F' U' F U' R U R' // 4th Pair
U2 r U' r2 U r2 U r2U' r // OLL
R' U2 R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R U' F U2 // PLL

57 HTM I'm too lazy

Next: F' B D' R2 F2 R' U B' D' L F D2 F U2 F B2 L2


----------



## Cuberstache (Jul 10, 2020)

CyoobietheCuber said:


> Next: F' B D' R2 F2 R' U B' D' L F D2 F U2 F B2 L2


YruRU, 48 STM

y // Inspection
R' U' f' // CPLine
R' u' r' R2 U R' u2 // pEO Ext
r' U' r2 U' r // EO
U' R2 U' r2 // BF
R2 U R' U R U' R' U R // Square
U R U' R' // F2L
U2 R' U2 R U R' U R U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' // 2GLL

NEXT: L2 F2 D2 B L2 F2 R2 D2 U2 F R2 B R B2 D2 B' U2 L R' D' B2


----------



## fun at the joy (Jul 10, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> NEXT: L2 F2 D2 B L2 F2 R2 D2 U2 F R2 B R B2 D2 B' U2 L R' D' B2


didn't like this scramble

y // Inspection
D' U2 R' F D2 // Cross
y R U2 R2 U' M F Rw // 1st + 2nd Pair
U' R U R' U L U L' // 3rd Pair
U R' F R F' R U2 R' // EO + Square
F' L U' R' U L' U' R F U' // Solved
38 STM

Next:
R2 D R' D B2 R F L B2 D' R2 U' F2 D2 L2 U F2 R2 D R2 B'


----------



## CyoobietheCuber (Jul 10, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> Next:
> R2 D R' D B2 R F L B2 D' R2 U' F2 D2 L2 U F2 R2 D R2 B'


Roux

y'
l2 B' U2 D2 R' U R U' r' R' F // FB Eeeeewwwwwwww
M2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U' r' // SS
U2 M2 U2 R' // SB
U2 L U' R U L' // CMLL
U2 M' U' M U2 M' U' M // EO
U2 M U2 M U M2 U2 M' U2 M' U2// LSE

47 STM Just manged

Next: F' B L' F D2 R F D' R2 L2 B R2 B U2 L2 F' L2 F D2 B'


----------



## mista (Jul 12, 2020)

CyoobietheCuber said:


> Next: F' B L' F D2 R F D' R2 L2 B R2 B U2 L2 F' L2 F D2 B'



*Almost CFOP:*
30 STM / 31 HTM

y
L R2' F u R2 // Xcross-1E (5/5)
d R' U' R2 U R' // F2P (6/11)
U' M U l' // EO (4/15)
U' L U L' U2 L // AB3C (6/21)
F U2 F D F' U2 F D' F2 // Comm (9/30)



Spoiler: Insertion



26 STM / 26 HTM

Skleton: F B2 R D L2 U B' U' B2 U B' U' B F' * L B' U' F U F' U2 F (22 to 3C)
* = F2 L B L' F2 L B' L' (8-4)

Final Solution: F B2 R D L2 U B' U' B2 U B' U' F B L B L' F2 L B2 U' F U F' U2 F (26 moves)



*Next: *F' B2 D2 B2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 U F' L2 R' B' D' B' F2


----------



## CodingCuber (Jul 13, 2020)

mista said:


> *Almost CFOP:*
> 30 STM / 31 HTM
> 
> y
> ...


*CFOP but it has too many M moves and rotations:*

z2 F' R' U' y' M' U2 x'

D' R' U' R D U2 L' U L
y L' U' L U L' U' M' U R U'
x' U2 R' U M F r
y2 U2 L' U L F' L F L'

y2 r U2 R' U' R U' r'
y' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R'

58
R' U2 F' R2 B' L2 U2 L2 R2 F' L2 F U2 L B D' R2 D' U2 L R


----------



## MichaelZRC (Jul 14, 2020)

CodingCuber said:


> R' U2 F' R2 B' L2 U2 L2 R2 F' L2 F U2 L B D' R2 D' U2 L R


ZZ
x2
U' B' U R L' F' R D R' D//Bad EOLine
L2 R U2 R U2 R2 U' L' U' L U R'U R//RB
U2 L' U2 L U L2 U2 L2 U' L' U' L U L' U'L//LB
R' U2 R U R' U' R U R' U R//2GLL
51 STM, I should practice EOLine more.
Next: F U2 R2 B' L2 F L2 F2 R2 F' D L' F2 D2 U L2 D' R' F R


----------



## teri2769 (Jul 15, 2020)

MichaelZRC said:


> Next: F U2 R2 B' L2 F L2 F2 R2 F' D L' F2 D2 U L2 D' R' F R



x'
B2 R2 B D R' F // eoarrow
L' U' L // f2l1
U' R' U' L U L' // eo2x2x3
U' R' U R' U' R U' R U R' // 2gen f2l
U F R U' R' U' R U2 R' U' F' // zbll
36 stm, found this in 5 minutes

next: B' L2 F2 D' U F2 L2 F2 D B2 U' L' U B' F U2 B2 R D' U'


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 15, 2020)

teri2769 said:


> next: B' L2 F2 D' U F2 L2 F2 D B2 U' L' U B' F U2 B2 R D' U'


(white top, green front) // Inspection (0,0)
U B2 R' F L F2 // Cross (6,6)
U2 L' U L U' y' (white top, orange front) L U L' // F2L 1 (8,14)
U L' U' L U' R' U' R // F2L 2 (8,22)
y (white top, green front) U L U L' // F2L 3 (4,26)
y' (white top, orange front) U2 R U2 R' U F' U' F // F2L 4 (8,34)
r U R' U' M U R U' R' // OLL (9,43)
U2 F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U2 // PLL (19,62)

alg.cubing.net

*Next Scramble:* B' L2 B2 D2 F2 U2 F' L2 B' U2 B U B' D L' B2 R D2 U' F' U'


----------



## Cuberstache (Jul 16, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> *Next Scramble:* B' L2 B2 D2 F2 U2 F' L2 B' U2 B U B' D L' B2 R D2 U' F' U'


YruRU, 48 STM

z // Inspection
R F' U f // CPLine
U' u2 R u' R u' // pEO Ext
r U2 r' U2 r U' r' // EO
U' R U r2 // BF
U2 R' U R U' R2 // Square
U2 R' U R U' R' U R2 // F2L
U R' U R' U2 R2 U R2 U R2 U' R' U' // 2GLL

NEXT: L2 D2 F2 L2 B D2 F2 R2 F L2 D' R' D B' U R' B L2 U' B


----------



## CodingCuber (Jul 16, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> YruRU, 48 STM
> 
> z // Inspection
> R F' U f // CPLine
> ...


z2 y //inspection

L F' R' B' D R' //cross

B' U2 R U' R' B //1st pair
R U' R' U2 R' U R //2nd pair
F2 U2 F' U2 F2 U' R U2 R' //3rd pair
y2 U2 R' U R U2 R' U R //4th pair

y l' U' L U' l' U2 l //OLL

y' M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 //PLL

50
Next: D' R2 F' R2 D R2 B2 D' U2 F2 D' R2 U F L R F L2 B' L'


----------



## Username: Username: (Jul 18, 2020)

Hawaiian Kociemba, 49 STM.

z2 // Inspection
B2 R' F R' B2 U L B' // XEOArrow
L U L' U2 R' U' R // Second Pair
U L U2 L' U2 L U' L2 // Third Pair
U L U' L' U' L U2 L' U L // Fourth Pair
R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' // COLL
M2 U' M2 U' M U2 M' // L5EP
Ha! you *can *get sub 50 STM using COLL L5EP.

Next scramble:
L2 D F B' R D' B' L' U' D F2 U2 D2 L2 B D2 F R2 B2 D2


----------



## MichaelZRC (Jul 18, 2020)

x2 y
D' F U D B' F2 L D//EOLine
U2 R U R' U2 R2 U L' U2 L R' U R//RB
z R' U2 R' U R' U R' U2 z'//LB on z for Better ergonomics
U' y' L U' R' U L' U' R2 U2 R' U' R U' R'//ZBLL
U//AUF
44 STM, Good ergonimcs and movecount for OH
A.C.N
Next: 
R B2 U2 R F2 U2 L' B2 L2 F2 D2 L' U R B R' B D' L' R D'


----------



## fun at the joy (Jul 19, 2020)

MichaelZRC said:


> Next:
> R B2 U2 R F2 U2 L' B2 L2 F2 D2 L' U R B R' B D' L' R D'


y' z2
U' F2 U' L2 U' R D2 // xcross
y U R U2 R2 U F U2 R U F' // f2l2+3
U' L F' L' (F) // f2l4
(F) R U R' U' F' // eo
R U2 R' U' R U' R' U' // done
35 stm

next: U R U2 L2 U B' U L B' U2 R' L' D2 L' U2 R' F2 D2 L'


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 19, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> next: U R U2 L2 U B' U L B' U2 R' L' D2 L' U2 R' F2 D2 L'


(white top green front) // Inspection (0,0)
R' U L2 B // Cross (4,4)
y (white top, red front) U L' U L U' L' U L // F2L 1 (8,12)
U2 R U2 R' U R U' // F2L 2 (7,19)
y (white top, blue front) R' U R U' R' U' R // F2L 3 (8,27)
U R U' R' U' F' U' F // F2L 4 (8,35)
U r U R' U' r' F R F' // OLL (9,44)
U2 x (blue top, yellow front) L U' L D2 L' U L D2 L2 x' (white top, blue front) U // PLL (10,54)

alg.cubing.net

Next Scramble: F L2 D R2 B2 F2 U' F2 D2 L2 B2 U R' B D' R U F U' L R'


----------



## CyoobietheCuber (Jul 19, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next Scramble: F L2 D R2 B2 F2 U' F2 D2 L2 B2 U R' B D' R U F U' L R'


Roux

x2 
R D F2 R2 U' B' r B' // FB
U' R r2 U M' U R U R2 // SS
U' R' U R U R' U2 R // SB
U' R2 D R' U2 R D'R' U2 R' // CMLL
U' M U' M' U' M U' M' // EO
U2 M U2 M' U M' U2 M U2 // LSE

52 STM Eww

Next: F' U' L' U2 B2 U2 B' R2 U2 L2 F2 R2 B R2 L' D F U' F' R' U'


----------



## fun at the joy (Jul 19, 2020)

CyoobietheCuber said:


> Next: F' U' L' U2 B2 U2 B' R2 U2 L2 F2 R2 B R2 L' D F U' F' R' U'


y z2
D R' L2 U L2 S' U Fw // 223
U' L' U L U F2 // f2l-1
U L' U' L // f2l
U R U R' U R U' R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' U' // 2gll
35 stm

next: R2 B2 U' R2 D2 L2 F2 D' U2 F' L D B R2 D B F' D2 F


----------



## Username: Username: (Jul 20, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> y z2
> D R' L2 U L2 S' U Fw // 223
> U' L' U L U F2 // f2l-1
> U L' U' L // f2l
> ...


Roux, 41 STM.

y // Inspection
B2 L B' F R' F U F2 // FB with some unnecessary things haha
B U' B' U' R2 U2 R2 U R U' B U B' // SB bruh
U F R' F' R U2 R U2' R' // CMLL
U' M U M U' M U2 M' U' M2 U' // LSE

Next scramble: 
U' F2 R B2 R2 F' L2 R2 F' L2 R2 B R2 U' L' D2 B2 F U2 L


----------



## Username: Username: (Jul 23, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> Roux, 41 STM.
> 
> y // Inspection
> B2 L B' F R' F U F2 // FB with some unnecessary things haha
> ...


YruRU, 70 STM 

y' // Inspection
L U' L' R' U' R U' R U R' F' U F // Uh CPLine ig
R U r U r' u' R U2 R u2 R' U r U2 r2 // pEO extension?
R' U2 R U2 R r U2 r' U' r U' r' U2 r U2 r' // Bruhhhh EO + DF
R' U' R U R2 U2 R2 U' R' U2 R U R' U' R // F2L
U R' U2 R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R' U2 // 2GLL
Oh wait, I've misunderstood the pEO extension step, I thought it was like extending the line into FB and solve the DB edge when it's actually putting one of the oriented edges in DB lol

Next scramble:
F' B' D' L' F2 B' D R' L U' R2 F2 D2 B2 U R2 F2 U' B2 R2 D'


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jul 23, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> YruRU, 70 STM
> 
> y' // Inspection
> L U' L' R' U' R U' R U R' F' U F // Uh CPLine ig
> ...


CP line should only take you 0-4 moves.


----------



## Cuberstache (Jul 24, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> YruRU, 70 STM
> 
> y' // Inspection
> L U' L' R' U' R U' R U R' F' U F // Uh CPLine ig
> ...


Yeah, try to look at the tutorial and examples for CPLine. A better one in this case would be
y' x' r U f' U F (5 moves vs your 13 lol)


----------



## RedstoneTim (Jul 25, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> Next scramble:
> F' B' D' L' F2 B' D R' L U' R2 F2 D2 B2 U R2 F2 U' B2 R2 D'


SSC, 34 STM

y'
B F2 R' U' F' B2 // EOEdge
U' R D' R2 U2 R2 D2 R' D R' U R D U2 R' // OL5C
U2 R2 U R2 // Corners
u M2 D' M2 D' M' D2 M D2 // Edges

Next: R2 D2 B2 U L2 U R2 F2 U R2 U2 F U2 L' U B R' B R B


----------



## mista (Jul 25, 2020)

RedstoneTim said:


> Next: R2 D2 B2 U L2 U R2 F2 U R2 U2 F U2 L' U B R' B R B


Roux, 31 STM

z y'
L' B' U F2 // FB (4/4)
r R U' r' U r' // 221 block (6/10)
U R' U2 R U M r' U' // SB (8/18)
F' M x U' L U R' F R // EO + CMLL (8/26)
U M' U2 M U2 // LSE (5/31)

*Next:* R2 U2 L2 F2 L2 B R2 U2 F R2 F2 U2 L' D2 L D' U' R' D F U'


----------



## MichaelZRC (Jul 28, 2020)

x2 y
D R' F B' U B D R' L'//EOCross
U R U R'//First Pair
L' U L U' L U L'//Second Pair
R' U2 R U R' U2 R//Third Pair
U2 L U2 L2 U' L2 U' L'//LS
U L' U R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U L U R'//ZBLL
U'//AUF
ZZ, 50 STM

Next: L2 B U' F2 L2 D B2 F2 L2 D U F2 D' F2 L' F D' R2 U R' D'


----------



## CyoobietheCuber (Jul 29, 2020)

MichaelZRC said:


> Next: L2 B U' F2 L2 D B2 F2 L2 D U F2 D' F2 L' F D' R2 U R' D'


Roux 

R' F U2 B2 R2 F2 U F' // FB
U R2 U' M' U2 r' U' R // SS
r U r' U' r U r' // SB
U' R' U' R' F R F' R U' R' U2 R // CMLL
U2 M' U' M U2 M' U M' // EO
U M2 U' M' U2 M' U' u2 M' u2 M // LSE

54 STM Gross

Next: R' L B R' D R2 F' U R2 B2 D2 L' F2 L2 D2 B2 L2 U2 F2 L' F'


----------



## MichaelZRC (Jul 29, 2020)

CyoobietheCuber said:


> Next: R' L B R' D R2 F' U R2 B2 D2 L' F2 L2 D2 B2 L2 U2 F2 L' F'


x2 y'
U' R F' B' L' B'//EOLine
U' R L' U2 R2 L' D' L' U' L D//RB
z R2 U R U' R U R U2 R' U R2 U' R' U//LB on z
z' U' R U R' U R U2 R2 U2 R U R' U R//ZBLL
U'//AUF
46 STM, nice

Next: B' R2 U D' R' D F' U' L' F U F2 U D2 B2 L2 B2 D' B2 D'


----------



## Redcrosscfop (Jul 29, 2020)

[QUOTE="CyoobietheCuber, post: 1385271, member: 54497"

Next: R' L B R' D R2 F' U R2 B2 D2 L' F2 L2 D2 B2 L2 U2 F2 L' F'
[/QUOTE]

y // Inspection
U' R L F' B' // Cross
U' L U' L' U L U L' // RG pair
R' U2 R2 U R' // OG pair
U2 L' U' L U2 L' U' L // OB pair
y' U2 R U' R2 F R F' // GR pair
M' U M U2 M' U M // OLL
(U') R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' // PLL
U2 // AUF

Next: F R F2 R' B R2 U D F R2 F2 D2 B2 R2 U2 R' D2 R2 F2


----------



## Username: Username: (Jul 29, 2020)

Redcrosscfop said:


> Next: R' L B R' D R2 F' U R2 B2 D2 L' F2 L2 D2 B2 L2 U2 F2 L' F'
> 
> y // Inspection
> U' R L F' B' // Cross
> ...



ZZ, 50 STM.
L' B U F D B // EOLine
R2 U R2 L' U2 R2 L U2 L' U' R U' R' // RB
z R' U' R U R' U R U R U R2 U' R U // LB
z' U' R' U2 R U R' U R U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R U // 2GLL
Pretty good solution for OH, other than the EOLine.

Next scramble:
U2 F D F2 U' F2 L2 D' F2 U F2 R2 D L' F2 D2 F2 U2 B L[/QUOTE]


----------



## MichaelZRC (Jul 29, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> Next scramble:
> U2 F D F2 U' F2 L2 D' F2 U F2 R2 D L' F2 D2 F2 U2 B L


Some weird Petrus-ZB stuff, 34 STM.
z2
R F' U' L2 U2 R' U2 R2//222 (8)
B' U' B F2//223 (4)
U L U2 L' U' L U2 L2//F2L-1 (8)
U B' U' B//ZBLS (4)
U R' U2 R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R'//ZBLL (10)

Next: L U' F D' R' F2 L U' L' F2 D2 F' R2 L2 F D2 B2 R2 D2 F2


----------



## mista (Aug 4, 2020)

MichaelZRC said:


> Next: L U' F D' R' F2 L U' L' F2 D2 F' R2 L2 F D2 B2 R2 D2 F2



*Multislotting power*
(30 STM)

y2 z'
S u' F R2 U R' u // Cross slot setup (7/7)
d R U R2' U2 M F M' // F2P (8/15)
d' F2 R' F' U // F2L (5/20)
R U' R2 D' r U2 r' D R2 U // ZBLL cancel (10/30)

*Next:* R2 U2 F2 D2 R2 B' R2 D2 F' U2 B' D R' B F D2 L' U2 F D2


----------



## EJCubed (Aug 4, 2020)

mista said:


> *Next:* R2 U2 F2 D2 R2 B' R2 D2 F' U2 B' D R' B F D2 L' U2 F D2


x2 // Inspection
L B D’ F D // 3/4 Cross (5/5)
U2 R U’ R’ // F2L1 (4/9)
U2 L’ U L // F2L2 (4/13)
U R’ U R U R’ U R U’ R’ U R // F2L3 (12/25)
L U’ L2 U’ L U L F’ L’ F // F2L4 -> CLL (10/35
U’ R U R’ U’ M’ U R U’ R’ U2 M // L5E (12/47)
U2 // AUF (1/48)
48 ETM
Super odd solution lmao
Next: D B' D2 L2 F2 D2 F' R2 F' D2 F2 U L D2 R2 B L2 R2 D'


----------



## fun at the joy (Aug 4, 2020)

EJCubed said:


> Next: D B' D2 L2 F2 D2 F' R2 F' D2 F2 U L D2 R2 B L2 R2 D'


y
L' D' R' U2 F2 L D // cross
U Fw' L Fw // f2l1
R' U' R // f2l2
U R U2 R' U2 R U2 R' // f2l3
y' U2 R U R' U' R U' (R') // wv
(R') U L' U2 R U' R' U2 L R // pll
39 htm

next: D R' U' L2 F2 D' F2 D' R2 D' B' U' F2 R2 U2 L F' D'


----------



## CyoobietheCuber (Aug 4, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> next: D R' U' L2 F2 D' F2 D' R2 D' B' U' F2 R2 U2 L F' D'


Petrus-ish Stuff

y'
R F' U' R2 U2 R' D2 // 2x2x3 - 1E
L2 F' B' U B U2 r U2 r' U F // F2L - 1
y' U2 R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2 // F2L
U2 R' U2 R U R2 D' R U' R' D R U2 R U // ZBLL

41 HTM could have been better

Next: F2 B D' L U2 D R2 D R B2 R2 F' R2 F' U2 F' B2 U2 D2


----------



## MichaelZRC (Aug 5, 2020)

CyoobietheCuber said:


> Next: F2 B D' L U2 D R2 D R B2 R2 F' R2 F' U2 F' B2 U2 D2


*Petrus but with a really strange LSLL*
x2
U' F L' D B L2//222 (6,6)
U2 B2 R U' B R' U2 R U M U' M'//F2L-1 (12,18)
U F' U' F//EO+Last Edge (4,22)
x2 D' L U' L D' L2 D' L2 D2 L' U L' //Finish (12,34)


Next: D B L' R2 F L2 B2 U2 F' D2 R2 F' U2 R2 L B F U L R D


----------



## Cuberstache (Aug 9, 2020)

MichaelZRC said:


> Next: D B L' R2 F L2 B2 U2 F' D2 R2 F' U2 R2 L B F U L R D


YruRU, 54 STM

y' x // Inspection
U2 R U' f2 // CPLine
U' r U' R' E R U' R' u2 U r2 // pEO Ext
R U R r U' r // EO
R U' R2 r U2 r' R2 U2 M2 // BF + Block
U' R U R' U2 R U' R' // F2L
U2 R' U2 R2 U R2 U R U' R U R' U' R U' R' // 2GLL

Bad extension but I did a U before the r2 to make DF bad, and also built a cool block during BF

NEXT: F L2 U2 F L2 F2 L2 U2 B' L2 U2 D' B' F U2 B' L F2 R


----------



## CodingCuber (Aug 9, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> YruRU, 54 STM
> 
> y' x // Inspection
> U2 R U' f2 // CPLine
> ...


z2 //inspection

F R' B2 R B D2 //cross

y2 U' R' U R2 U R' //1st pair
U' L' U' L //2nd pair
B' U' B U B' R B R' //3rd pair
L U L' //4th pair

y' F U R U' R' F' y R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' //2-look OLL

y' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' //PLL

56
Next: 
F' U B U' F2 U' D' R B2 R2 U2 F' D2 B' U2 B' D2 B' R2 D


----------



## ottozing (Aug 10, 2020)

CodingCuber said:


> Next:
> F' U B U' F2 U' D' R B2 R2 U2 F' D2 B' U2 B' D2 B' R2 D



x y2
D' r' D R2 F' (Cross)
U R U2' R' U2 R U' R' (F2L#1)
y2 U R' F R F' U' R' U' F R (JSS)
U2 R U R2' U2' R F' (F2L#3/4)
r U R' U R U2' r' F U R U' R' F' (1LLL)

Next - B2 D2 U' L2 D' B2 R2 B2 D B2 L2 F' U' F D2 F' U2 F2 R B2


----------



## Cubing5life (Aug 10, 2020)

ottozing said:


> Next - B2 D2 U' L2 D' B2 R2 B2 D B2 L2 F' U' F D2 F' U2 F2 R B2


y

F’//cross

L U’ L’//first pair

U’ R U’ R‘ L’ U L//second pair

U R’ U2 R U2’ R’U R//third pair

U’ R’ F R F’ R U’ R’//fourth pair

U R’ F R U R‘ F‘ R F U‘ F‘//OLL

U R2‘ F2 R U2‘ R U2‘ R‘ F R U R‘ U‘ R‘ F R2 U‘/PLL

Next- R U2 B' D U2 B2 D' L2 B2 R2 D2 F2 D F R' U2 F2 U2 L2 U'


----------



## CodingCuber (Aug 11, 2020)

Cubing5life said:


> y
> 
> F’//cross
> 
> ...


F2 U R2 B' //cross

U L' U' L B U' B' //first pair
F U2 F2 U' F //second pair
U' L U2 L' U2 L U' L' //third pair
U2 F U F' U F' L F L' //fourth pair

R U R' U' M' U R U' r' //OLL

y R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 L R //PLL

52
Next: U L' B' R2 U2 L2 U B' D2 R B2 L F2 R' F2 D2 F2 R2 F2 D


----------



## Devagio (Aug 14, 2020)

x2 // inspection
B L' F U' B2 R B' // FB (7/7)
U R u' R u2 R2 u' R' U R // Belt (10/17)
R' U' R2 U' R' U R2 U R // 6CO (9/26)
D' R2 D R2 U' R2 U2D' R2 U' R2 U' R2 // 6CP (13/39)
U2 M' U' M U' M' U M2 U2 M U M' U2 M' // L5E (14/53)
With cancellations: 47 ETM

Next: D2 R' F2 D B' L' U D' F' U D R2 L' U2 F B U' F2 R U2 B' U' D L2 R'


----------



## Devagio (Aug 14, 2020)

ribbon method said:


> Whats your time u got


It’s an example solve, not a reconstruction.


----------



## CodingCuber (Aug 14, 2020)

ribbon method said:


> Whats your time u got


I think my “52” at the end of my post might have confused you. That was just the number of moves. In this thread you create a solution from the previous person’s shared scramble and then you share a scramble and so on


----------



## CodingCuber (Aug 15, 2020)

Devagio said:


> x2 // inspection
> B L' F U' B2 R B' // FB (7/7)
> U R u' R u2 R2 u' R' U R // Belt (10/17)
> R' U' R2 U' R' U R2 U R // 6CO (9/26)
> ...


I just learnt roux so lets give that a try(I only just started plz don't roast me lol)

y' x' //inspection

U2 F U B R' U R2 L' U L //First block

U' R U' R2 U2 F R' F' U' R U M' U' r' U r //Second block

U F R U R' U' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' //Lengthy trash CLL
U M' U M U2 M' U M U2 M U2 M' //Whatever the last step is called idk

not even gonna bother counting moves

Next: U L2 D' R2 B2 D R2 D R2 U2 B' D F L' D F2 R D' B2 U'


----------



## Username (Aug 15, 2020)

CodingCuber said:


> Next: U L2 D' R2 B2 D R2 D R2 U2 B' D F L' D F2 R D' B2 U'



R D L2 U' r U r' D2 B' L
U L' U L2 U' L' U L' U' L
U R' U2 R U' R' U' R
R U R' U R' F R F' R U2 R'
l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2

D L2 F B' R2 D L F2 B2 L2 U F2 D B2 U' D' F2 B' D'


----------



## Devagio (Aug 15, 2020)

Username said:


> D L2 F B' R2 D L F2 B2 L2 U F2 D B2 U' D' F2 B' D'


z2 // inspection
U F2B D F'B // FB (6/6) 
u R2 u' R2 u2 R' U2 R' // Belt (8/14)
R U R U' R U' R U R // 6CO (9/23)
R2 U' R2 U' R2 U R2 // 6CP (7/30)
M U M U M' U M U M U2 M U M' U M // L5E (15/45)
U2D2 // ABF (2/47)

24 ETM upto L5E! 
40 ETM total! 

Next:* R' D F2 U F2 R' B' F R B2 L D2 U' B' L2 R' B' F' R B' F L2 R U' F2 U' L2 R' U B2*


----------



## RFMX (Aug 15, 2020)

This is a CFOP solve on the yellow cross. Pretty awful scramble at first sight but the yellow cross is relatively easier to do. I'm sub-15 and I can do cross+1. This scramble is applied with white top, and green front. Explanation in spoiler.

Scramble: *R' D F2 U F2 R' B' F R B2 L D2 U' B' L2 R' B' F' R B' F L2 R U' F2 U' L2 R' U B2*

y // inspection
F D F B' L // cross
U' L' U L U y' L U' L'
U L' U' L U2 L' U' L
y U2 R U' R'
y' R U' R' U R U' R' // F2L
U' r' R2 U R' U R U2 R' U M' // OLL 11
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // T-PLL
U // 60 HTM, 65 QTM



Spoiler: Explanation of the solve



At inspection, I noticed that the green edge will need some work, and blue needs to move to the right place before the red and orange edge can be inserted. I then noticed that when I move over the blue edge after inserting, the green edge will be moved to the spot where it can be repositioned by inserting the red edge. The cross solution goes as follows: y F D F B' L

During the inspection I also noticed the blue-orange edge is at top and see whether both pieces will go on top to make an easy case. The corner will go to the top (because I did B' first then L at cross) but the edge will be moved into a slot. Nonetheless, a quite easy case to solve, first pair: U' L' U L U y' L U' L'

It is always a good habit to solve pair at back. I see the orange-green-yellow corner, and the orange-green edge. Second pair: U L' U' L U2 L' U' L

While solving the second pair, I see the blue-red pair formed. It is even preserved while solving. So third pair: y U2 R U' R'

Then last pair: y' R U' R' U R U' R'

Then OLL: U' r' R2 U R' U R U2 R' U M'
and PLL: U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U



Here is the scramble for the next post: U' B L' F2 R F B2 R' B2 R' U L' R U2 D B2 R B U B' D' R' F' D F'


----------



## Username (Aug 15, 2020)

RFMX said:


> Here is the scramble for the next post: U' B L' F2 R F B2 R' B2 R' U L' R U2 D B2 R B U B' D' R' F' D F'



D2 R' F D' U L R B' R' D2
y2 /lol
F U' F' R' F R2 U' R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' F' /F RU practice
R2' F R F' U R U' R' U' R
U2 r U R' U R U2 r'
R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U2

next: U B L F' R2 F' L' U R2 B2 D2 L2 U2 R' L2 D2 R F2 B2 U2 D'


----------



## mista (Aug 15, 2020)

RFMX said:


> Here is the scramble for the next post: U' B L' F2 R F B2 R' B2 R' U L' R U2 D B2 R B U B' D' R' F' D F'


*Blockbuilding and awkward LL*
(32 STM)

B R L D' L2 // 221 (5/5)
D' F D2 // 222 (3/8)
L' U L' // 221 (3/11)
U2 M U2 M' // Keyhole setup (4/15)
U D2 B U B' D2 // Keyhole + CLL (6/21)
R2 B M B L2 D L2 B' M' B' R2 // ELL (11/32)

*Next: *F U' B2 F2 U' L2 D R2 U2 L2 F2 B' R D' B' R2 U2 L B2 F'


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 15, 2020)

mista said:


> *Next: *F U' B2 F2 U' L2 D R2 U2 L2 F2 B' R D' B' R2 U2 L B2 F'


This is my first attempt at a Petrus example solve, so don't be too mean.  

y' // Inspection (0,0)
R' U' F' U L' R' U' L R F2 // 2x2x2 (10,10)
B' R U R U2 R' U' R U R' // 2x2x3 (10,20)
y R2 F' U' F // EO (4,24)
U2 R2 U R U' R' U R' U' R2 U R' // F2L (12,36)
U2 r U R' U' r' F R F' // OLL (9,45)
U2 R U R' F' R U2 R' U2 R' F R U R U2 R' U2 // PLL (17,62)

alg.cubing.net

Next: D' R U B2 R2 B2 F2 R2 D2 U' B2 F2 L2 D R F D B U' F U'


----------



## RedstoneTim (Aug 16, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next: D' R U B2 R2 B2 F2 R2 D2 U' B2 F2 L2 D R F D B U' F U'


Fireman method, 28 STM

y
R' D' L' U' F' B' D R2 E' // FBEO
R U2 R' // D corners
r' F R F' r U // FCOLL
R' U2 R' S R2 S' R' // 3 redges
M' U2 M' // L6EP

Next: L2 U2 F2 U' R2 U' R2 U F2 R2 B2 F R' F' D2 F2 L' B R U' B2


----------



## CodingCuber (Aug 16, 2020)

RedstoneTim said:


> Fireman method, 28 STM
> 
> y
> R' D' L' U' F' B' D R2 E' // FBEO
> ...


z2 //inspection
L F R' B D' R D' //cross

R2 F R2 U' F' L U2 L2 U L y2 U2 L' U' L U L' U' L U F' L F L' //probably the most insane f2l I'll ever do  

F R U R' U' F' L' U' L U' L' U2 L // 2look OLL

y R' F R' B2 R F' R' B2 F R2 M2 U M U2 M' U M2 U'// 2look PLL

61 

All went amazing until I got an OLL I don't know AND THEN A G PERM WOT!!!!! this is infuriating.

Next: R2 F' U B2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U F2 U2 L2 U' L' F2 D F D' F2 R'


----------



## Cubing5life (Aug 16, 2020)

CodingCuber said:


> Next: R2 F' U B2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U F2 U2 L2 U' L' F2 D F D' F2 R'


z‘
D L F R D2//cross
L‘ U L//#1 slot
U R‘ U‘ R2 U R‘//#2 slot
R‘ U R//#3 slot
L U L‘ U2 y R‘ U‘ R//#4 slot
U2 R‘ U‘ R‘ F R F‘ U R//OLL
U R2‘ F2 R U2 R U2‘ R‘ F R U R‘ U‘ R‘ F R2 U‘//PLL

next: D2 L D B2 R' F2 U R2 U' D2 B R2 U2 L2 B R2 F B2


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 16, 2020)

Cubing5life said:


> next: D2 L D B2 R' F2 U R2 U' D2 B R2 U2 L2 B R2 F B2


Petrus

D R' U R' U' R' U2 R2 U R' // 2x2x2 (10,10)
U L U B L U L' B U2 B' // 2x2x3 (10,20)
y2 R2 U' R F R' F2 U2 F // EO (8,28)
U R2 U' R U2 R2 U' R U' R U' R' U R U R' // F2L (16,44)
r U R' U' r' F R F' // OLL (8,52)
U2 R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L U' // PLL (12,64)

alg.cubing.net

Next: U2 B2 U' B2 D' B2 D2 B2 F2 L2 U' L2 F' L' D2 U' L' D2 B R' U'


----------



## Devagio (Aug 16, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> U2 B2 U' B2 D' B2 D2 B2 F2 L2 U' L2 F' L' D2 U' L' D2 B R' U'


Mehta

y // inspection
B' D2 F R B2 L2 // FB (6/6)
E R' U2 R U2 R' u' U2 F R' F' R2 U2 R' // EO-Belt (14/20)
U R2 U2 R U' R U' R' U2 R // 6CO (10/30)
U2 R2 U' R2 U R2 D' R2 U R2 U' R2 // 6CP (12/32)
U' M' U2 M // L5EP (4/46)

Almost all steps were the worst cases lol. Need to work on EO-belt.

Next: U F' R F L F L2 D B' L' F' U D2 B U F L' D B2 R' B' R2 F D' U2


----------



## Devagio (Aug 17, 2020)

Devagio said:


> U F' R F L F L2 D B' L' F' U D2 B U F L' D B2 R' B' R2 F D' U2


Mehta

x2 // inspection
U2D R' D F' // FB (5/5)
R U' R' u R' U R u2 F' U' F U' R' F R F' // EO-belt (16/21)
U2 F U R2 U' R2 F' // Sexy-O (6CO) (7/28)
D' R2 UD R2 D' R2 U' R2 // Sexy-P (6CP) (9/37)
U M U M2 U2 M2 U M' U2D' // L5EP (10/47)
44 ETM

The movecount seems steady between 45-50, need to work on belt to see if this can go below 45.
NextL U2 F U D' F U' B R B L' D2 L' R' D' B2 R' U' B L2 U' B R B' D' B'


----------



## RedstoneTim (Aug 17, 2020)

Devagio said:


> NextL U2 F U D' F U' B R B L' D2 L' R' D' B2 R' U' B L2 U' B R B' D' B'


Fireman method, 34 STM

y2 x'
F L2 D' B r U' D' R2 D2 // FBEO
U' // D corners
R D R' U' R D' R2 U r M' U // FCOLL
S R2 S' R U' // 3 redges
r2 U' M' u2 M E2 U' R2 // L6EP

Next: D2 F2 R2 F D2 B2 F U2 B D2 L U L' B U' R B' R2 D' B2


----------



## Devagio (Aug 17, 2020)

RedstoneTim said:


> Next: D2 F2 R2 F D2 B2 F U2 B D2 L U L' B U' R B' R2 D' B2


Mehta

z' // inspection
L F' R' B' U' F' // FB (6/6)
R E' R2 U2 R // 3-quarter belt (5/11)
u2 R U R' // EO-belt (4/15)
R U' R U2 R' U' R' // 6CO (7/22)
U2 x' R D R' U2 R D' R' U2 x // 6CP (9/31)
UD' M U2 M' U' M' U2 M' U M2 // L5EP (11/42)

36 ETM with cancellations.

Next: R B' F D2 L' F' L R2 F D' B2 R2 L' F' U' L' R B2 L2 D R F' R D' U'


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 17, 2020)

Devagio said:


> Next: R B' F D2 L' F' L R2 F D' B2 R2 L' F' U' L' R B2 L2 D R F' R D' U'


Petrus

z2 y' // Inspection (0,0)
D B D2 U2 L' U L // 2x2x2 (7,7)
S' U S B' R' U R U2 B' U' B // (very CFOP-like) 2x2x3 (10,17)
U2 B U2 B' // EO (4,21)
U' R U R' U' R2 U R' U' R U R' // F2L (12,33)
U2 R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' // OLL (10,43)
U' R2 F R U R U' R' F' R U2 R' U2 R U2 // PLL (15,58)

alg.cubing.net

Next: R' B' D' L2 U' F2 D B2 D2 U' B2 R2 U B R2 F' U2 L U R F2


----------



## CodingCuber (Aug 17, 2020)

ribbon method said:


> I need 6co and 6cp algs


This is the example solve thread.....


----------



## trangium (Aug 18, 2020)

Devagio said:


> D' R2 UD R2 D' R2 U' R2 // Sexy-P (6CP)


Trust me, you do not want to call it that


----------



## CodingCuber (Aug 18, 2020)

ribbon method said:


> That's similar to my method cause i improved my method then 10 mins later I see this


Ok, first of all this is not the place for this.
Second of all, I am 99% sure that Mehta is a lot better than your method and has plenty of reasoning. it was invented by @Devagio who is an expert on methods and this is very different from your method.
Third of all, why would you care if someone used your method? That's what you do with a method.


----------



## trangium (Aug 18, 2020)

Let's get this thread back on track.

Mehta
R' B' D' L2 U' F2 D B2 D2 U' B2 R2 U B R2 F' U2 L U R F2
y x'
R U' L' U2 R D U x // FB (7/7)
R2 u2 R u' R U2 R' // 3/4-Belt (7/14)
u2 R2 F R F' U' R // Intuitive EO-Belt (7/21)
U R U' R U2 R' U R' U R U R' // 6CO (12/33)
U' R2 U R2 U' R2 D R2 U' R2 U R2 // 6CP (12/45)
U' M2 U2 M U' M2 U' M2 U' M // L5EP (Z-perm) (10/55)
U' D' // ABF (2/57)

Am I doing stuff inefficiently, or did I just get unlucky cases?
NEXT: U R D F2 U2 L2 B L B L2 B' U2 B D2 R2 F D2 F R2 B2 D


----------



## CodingCuber (Aug 18, 2020)

ribbon method said:


> This is not that much diffrent from my method cause Improved by doing Lb then change some steps


Is that a problem?


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 18, 2020)

trangium said:


> NEXT: U R D F2 U2 L2 B L B L2 B' U2 B D2 R2 F D2 F R2 B2 D


Petrus

z2 // Inspection (0,0)
F U R U' R' D' // 2x2x2 (6,6)
U B' U R2 U' F' U' F // 2x2x3 (8,14)
y U2 F B' R F' B // EO (6,20)
U' R U2 R U2 R U R' U R U R' U2 R' U2 R U R' U' R // F2L (21.41)
U' R U R' U R U2 R' // OLL (8,49)
U2 x L U' L D2 L' U L D2 L2 x' U2 // PLL (11,60)

alg.cubing.net

Next Scramble: F2 D2 F U2 R2 B' F' D2 L2 F R2 D B F2 D R F2 L2 D B'


----------



## CodingCuber (Aug 18, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Petrus
> 
> z2 // Inspection (0,0)
> F U R U' R' D' // 2x2x2 (6,6)
> ...



z //inspection
D' B D2 B' D' //cross


U' L2 F' L2 F //1st pair
R' U2 R U2 R' U R //2nd pair
U R U' M' B' r' //3rd pair
U' R U R' F R' F' R //4th pair

y' F U R U' R' y' U R' U R U2 R' //2 look OLL w/cancel into sune

y2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' //PLL

56
I'm not colour neutral I just did the scramble with white on the right.

Next: B2 D R2 D R2 F2 U L2 U R2 B2 L' D2 F L' U R' B' D R2


----------



## Username (Aug 18, 2020)

CodingCuber said:


> Next: B2 D R2 D R2 F2 U L2 U R2 B2 L' D2 F L' U R' B' D R2



D' R' B' F2 U2 R U R' //C+1
R' U R U2 R' U R //2nd Pair
y' L' U L R U R' //3rd Pair
y' R U2 R' U' R U R' //4th Pair
U r' U r2 U' r2' U' r2 U r' //OLL
U R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R2 U' D R' U R D' U2 //PLL

next: L' B L2 F2 D' B2 R2 U' R2 U2 L2 F2 L2 D B' U2 L' U' R' F' L2


----------



## Devagio (Aug 18, 2020)

trangium said:


> y x'
> R U' L' U2 R D U x // FB (7/7)


More efficient FB:
U2 F L B M2
z2 y


trangium said:


> u2 R2 F R F' U' R // Intuitive EO-Belt (7/21)


More efficient EO-belt:
u'U' R' F R F' (lol)

The three other cases were all slightly unlucky, each around 2-3 moves above average length.



Username said:


> L' B L2 F2 D' B2 R2 U' R2 U2 L2 F2 L2 D B' U2 L' U' R' F' L2


Mehta

B2 D L F' r' // FB (5/5)
u R u2 U' R' // 3-quarter belt (5/5)
u' F R' F' R U' R U' R' // EO-belt + 6CO (9/19)
U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U'D' R2 U R2 U' R2 // 6CP (13/32)
M2 U' M2 U' M U2 M' // L5EP (7/39)
U'D' // ABF (2/41)

With cancellations, 37 ETM

Next: U' R' D' U2 B' L R2 D R B2 R2 F2 L' U' R B' L B2 L F D R2 F' D B


----------



## ribbon method (Aug 18, 2020)

F2 L2 R U B' R2 //rpc
F2 Rw U2 Rw' R U' R' Y2' U2 F' U' F Y U' R' F R F' R' F R F' R' F R F' Y3' U R' F R F' D' U' R U R' U R U' R' Y U' L' U L //rpcf2l
U' Fw R U R' U' Fw' U R U' L' U R' U' L //OLL
U' R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' //pll on top
X2 U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F U2 U' R' U' // pll on bottom

Used RRLF method

Next scramble: U B' F L R' B2 U' L2 F' B D2 R F2 D2 U' L


----------



## Username: Username: (Aug 18, 2020)

ribbon method said:


> F2 L2 R U B' R2 //rpc
> F2 Rw U2 Rw' R U' R' Y2' U2 F' U' F Y U' (triple sledge)
> Y3' U (Sledge) D' U' R U R' U R U' R' Y U' L' U L //rpcf2l
> U' Fw R U R' U' Fw' U R U' L' U R' U' L //OLL
> ...


Bruh, you need to enter the moves correctly, you can't just put triggers in the middle.


----------



## RFMX (Aug 18, 2020)

Scramble: *U B' F L R' B2 U' L2 F' B D2 R F2 D2 U' L*

F' D' R' D' L F R' F' D // cross
R' U R U2 L U L'
L' U L y' U L U L'
U' R U' R' U2 R U' R'
U R U2 R2' U' R2 U' R' // F2L
U' r' U2 R U R' U r // OLL 5
U' R U R' F' R U2 R' U2' R' F R U R U2 R' // Ra-PLL
U'

Next scramble: R B F2 D2 B2 D2 L' U2 F2 R B2 R2 D F2 U2 B R' B F'


----------



## fun at the joy (Aug 18, 2020)

RFMX said:


> Next scramble: R B F2 D2 B2 D2 L' U2 F2 R B2 R2 D F2 U2 B R' B F'


8.54

this solve was so bad lmao
y
R F R' D F // cross
y U' R' U R U' R' U' R // f2l1
U2 R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' // f2l2
y' L' U' L U' L' U L // f2l3
y' U R' U' R U2 R' U R // f2l4
U2 R' U' F U R U' R' F' R // ll

next: R2 L2 B2 R F2 B' L U D L' F2 R B2 L' D2 L' B2 L U2 R


----------



## Cuberstache (Aug 18, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> next: R2 L2 B2 R F2 B' L U D L' F2 R B2 L' D2 L' B2 L U2 R


First attempt at Mehta, let's see how this goes

z2 y' // Inspection
U' R' U L' U' L U' r' U r // FB
E R' u' U2 R2 U' R' u' // 3/4 Belt
R U R2' F R F' // EOLE
U2 R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 6CO
U2 R2 U R2 D' R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R2 // 6CP
M2 U M' U2 M U M2 // L5E
D // ABF

52 STM, not bad

NEXT: U' D L2 B' R2 L' F U R' F2 U F2 U2 D R2 F2 U R2 B2 L2 B2


----------



## trangium (Aug 18, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> NEXT: U' D L2 B' R2 L' F U R' F2 U F2 U2 D R2 F2 U R2 B2 L2 B2


y'
R' F L F' U2 F' // FB (6/6)
U' R' u' R u2 R u // 3/4 Belt (7/13)
U' F R' F' R2 U R' // EOLE (7/20)
U R D R' U' R D' R' // 6CO (8/28)
U' R2 D' R2 U R2 U' R2 // 6CP (8/36)
M2 U M U2 M U' M U2 M' // 5EP (9/45)
U' D2 // ABF (2/47)

I don't like that 5EP case. Even though it's only 9 moves, I can't sub-1 it.

Next: R2 U R2 D R2 U L2 D' L2 R2 D L2 F' R D' B F' L' D' L2 U2


----------



## RedstoneTim (Aug 19, 2020)

trangium said:


> Next: R2 U R2 D R2 U L2 D' L2 R2 D L2 F' R D' B F' L' D' L2 U2


Fireman method, 35 STM

y x
R' F' D L' F' U' F E2 S M' // FBEO
U' r2 U' r2 // D corners
x' R U R' D R U' R' D' x // FCOLL
R' U' M2 U R // 3 redges
U' M2 U' M2 U' M U2 M' // LSE

Next: D2 L2 B' F2 L2 B D2 F' L2 U2 F' U B' D L' D B2 F D' U L'


----------



## Devagio (Aug 19, 2020)

RedstoneTim said:


> Next: D2 L2 B' F2 L2 B D2 F' L2 U2 F' U B' D L' D B2 F D' U L'


Mehta

x z // inspection
F2 D F R' B' L2 // FB (6/6)
u2 U' R' // 3QB (3/9)
E2 F' U2 F R U R' // EOLE (7/16)
R U2 R U' R2 U R U2 R' // 6CO (9/25)
U' R2 U R2 D' R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R2 // 6CP(12/37)
D M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 // L5EP (8/45)

With cancellations, 41 ETM.

Next: D' L2 U2 D' F' B L' D B2 R L2 U2 R L' D' F L B' L2 B L B2 L2 B L2


----------



## Username (Aug 19, 2020)

Devagio said:


> Next: D' L2 U2 D' F' B L' D B2 R L2 U2 R L' D' F L B' L2 B L B2 L2 B L2



y2 
R2 u' L D' R' U R' F
y' U2 L' U2 L U' R' U R2 U' R'
y' L' U' L U' R' U R U R' U' R 
M U R U R' U' M' R' F R F' 
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U2 

next: U2 B2 R2 D2 L B2 U2 R B2 D2 F' D B' F' U' L D2 B' R2


----------



## Cuberstache (Aug 19, 2020)

Username said:


> next: U2 B2 R2 D2 L B2 U2 R B2 D2 F' D B' F' U' L D2 B' R2


Mehta. 50 ETM

U' R2' F' U' F L2 // FB
y' R' u' R U R' u' R' u // 3/4 Belt
U R F R' F' // EOLE
R' U2 R U R' U' R U' R' U' R // 6CO
U R U R' D' R U'D2 R' U' R D2 R' // 6CP
M U2 M U' M' U2 M' // L5EP
U2D2 // ABF

YruRU, 50 ETM

y2 z // Inspection
U' R U f // CPLine
u' r2 E R' U' R u2 U' r2 // pEO Ext
R2 U r U' r' // EO
U R2 U' r2 // BF
R2 U R' U2 R2 // Square
U R' U' R U' R' U' R // F2L
U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R2 U R' U R U2 R' U // 2GLL

CFOP, 50 ETM

z // Inspection
U' R' F D2U R' F' U' F' U' F' // XXXCross
U' R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R // F2L
U R' U' R U' R' U2 R F R U R' U' F' // OLL
U2 R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 U2 // PLL

Three completely different methods, all 50 ETM 

NEXT: R2 B2 R2 D2 B' F2 L2 F2 L2 D2 F R U L2 B2 D R2 D2 B' R U


----------



## ProStar (Aug 19, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> NEXT: R2 B2 R2 D2 B' F2 L2 F2 L2 D2 F R U L2 B2 D R2 D2 B' R U



Mehta except not, 40STM

/* Scramble */
R2 B2 R2 D2 B' F2 L2 F2 L2 D2 F R U L2 B2 D R2 D2 B' R U

/* Solve */
z2 y' // Inspection

D' F L' F2 L2 F L' U2 F' U F D' U2 R2 D // 2x2x3

R' B U2 B' U2// EOLE

R U R' U R U' R' U2 R' // 6CO

U2 R2 // F2L

E R2 U R2 y R2 u R2 U' R2 // PLL

// View at alg.cubing.net


@Devagio does that count as Mehta?


----------



## Devagio (Aug 20, 2020)

ProStar said:


> @Devagio does that count as Mehta?


The start counts, not sure about the quantity and quality of the final two algs you used; they seem mostly intuitive.
So not really sure, probably some FMC variation. Can potentially average under 35 moves with NISS it seems, so maybe an alternative for people lazy to do DR.

Also, since you forgot, Next: U L F D2 B2 U' D2 R' F2 B2 U2 D' B2 L2 D' U' L D B L' U' B R' U2 D


----------



## ProStar (Aug 21, 2020)

Devagio said:


> The start counts, not sure about the quantity and quality of the final two algs you used; they seem mostly intuitive.
> So not really sure, probably some FMC variation. Can potentially average under 35 moves with NISS it seems, so maybe an alternative for people lazy to do DR.
> 
> Also, since you forgot, Next: U L F D2 B2 U' D2 R' F2 B2 U2 D' B2 L2 D' U' L D B L' U' B R' U2 D



My plan was to do Mehta but then I realized after 6CO I could just do a couple moves then a short PLL


I tried again, but then I got to 6CP and realized I have no idea how the CP System works lol


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 21, 2020)

Devagio said:


> Next: U L F D2 B2 U' D2 R' F2 B2 U2 D' B2 L2 D' U' L D B L' U' B R' U2 D


Petrus

U' F D2 U' R' U' D B D' B' // 2x2x2 (10,10)
D' R' D' R' // 2x2x3 (4,14)
z2 y' U R' F B' R F' B2 U B' // EO (9,23)
U2 R2 U R U' R2 U R U' R U2 R' U2 R U' R' // F2L (16,39)
U' F(R U R' U')3 F' // OLL (13,52)
U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' // PLL (15,67)

alg.cubing.net

Next: L U' L D2 R B2 D B' R U2 R' F2 R F2 L D2 F2 B2 R B'


----------



## MichaelZRC (Aug 21, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next: L U' L D2 R B2 D B' R U2 R' F2 R F2 L D2 F2 B2 R B'


Corners First

x' y2//Inspection (0,0)
R' U R' U' R F U' R U2 R' U' F2 R U R'//Corners (15,15)
U F' M2 F//LR pair (4,19)
B' U2 M U2 M' B//LR Pair (6,25)
U' M2 U' M y//3 D Layer Corners (4,29)
M E M' E' M2 U2 M D2//5E (8, 37)
M' U M U' M' U M//L5EO (7,44)
U' M' U2 M U M' U2 M//L5EP (8,52)
U D2//ABF (2,54)

alg.cubing.net

Next: D2 F' U' L2 F2 D' L2 D R2 U2 L2 U F2 L2 F' R' D L' F' R F2


----------



## Devagio (Aug 21, 2020)

MichaelZRC said:


> Next: D2 F' U' L2 F2 D' L2 D R2 U2 L2 U F2 L2 F' R' D L' F' R F2


Mehta

UD2 r' D' F r' // FB (6/6)
u' R2 u R2 U R // 3QB (6/12)
u2 F R' F' R2 U R' // EOLE (7/19)
UD' R U' R' U'D R U2 R' // 6CO (10/29)
U R2 U2 R2 U R2 U R2 d' // 6CP (9/38)
U' M' U2 M U' M' U2 M U2 // L5EP (9/47)

Next: B' L' F' L2 F R2 F2 L2 R' U' D2 L' U' L2 F2 R2 D U' F' B2 D B2 R2 B L'


----------



## trangium (Aug 21, 2020)

PCMS variant, 40 STM
y2 z' // inspection, 1st pair done
R' S' R2 U F' // 2nd pair (5/5)
R2 r' U' r // 3rd pair (4/9)
U2 R U M U' R' // 4th pair (6/15)
U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // CMSLL (10/25)
u M D' // DLDR, reduce to LSE (3/28)
U' M' // EO (2/30)
U2 M' U2 M' U M2 // ULUR (6/36)
U M' U2 M' // Finish (4/40)

Next: D' B U R L2 F' D2 L F' D' B2 L2 U B2 U' L2 U2 R2 U F2


----------



## moh_33 (Aug 21, 2020)

Scramble: D' B U R L2 F' D2 L F' D' B2 L2 U B2 U' L2 U2 R2 U F2 (from trangium), with starting orientation = Yellow top, Red front
I'm using Roux

Left block : F D' F2 L' U L B' U M L U' L'
Right block : U2 R' U R' U' M' B' R B Rw' U M2 U2 F R' F' R
Top layer corners : U2 (R U R' U R U2 R') (R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R') U (R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R')
Top layer edges : M' U2 (M U M') U' (M' U2 M') U
Middle slice : M U2 M U2 M2

next scramble = F U F' R2 L2 U' F R U2 B2 L2 D2 L2 D2 R' F2 L' U' L'


----------



## MichaelZRC (Aug 22, 2020)

moh_33 said:


> F U F' R2 L2 U' F R U2 B2 L2 D2 L2 D2 R' F2 L' U' L'


Corners First (43 STM pog)

x' y'//Inspection (0,0)
L' U' L U F U' R' F2 R F' U2 F'//Corners (12,12)
x' U M U2 M2 U x//LR Pair (5,17)
F M U' M' U M' F'//LR Pair (7,24)
S U' S M2 U' E M E'//D Edges+Centers (8,32)
U M' U' M2 U' M U2 M' U' M' U2//ELL (11,43)

Next: R U2 B R' F' L2 D2 B2 D R2 U2 L' F2 R D2 R' F2 D2 B2 D2


----------



## CyoobietheCuber (Aug 22, 2020)

MichaelZRC said:


> Next: R U2 B R' F' L2 D2 B2 D R2 U2 L' F2 R D2 R' F2 D2 B2 D2


ZZ

x2 y
D' R' F R B' R' B' D L' D // EOLine
U2 M F2 r2 R B r' // 2x2x3
U' M F2 r U' R' U' R // F2L
U2 R2 F R U R U' R' F' R U' R' U R U' // ZBLL

40 STM Woaj

Next: R2 B' R2 F' L' D R B R2 F2 U2 L' D2 R2 B2 R U2 F2 L' F'


----------



## Cuberstache (Aug 22, 2020)

CyoobietheCuber said:


> Next: R2 B' R2 F' L' D R B R2 F2 U2 L' D2 R2 B2 R U2 F2 L' F'


Mehta, 57 STM

y x' // Inspection
F L F U2 F2 R' y' // FB
U2 R2 u' R U' R u2 R U' R' u // 3/4 Belt
U F R' F2 U2 F R U2 R // EOLE
R' U2 R U R2 U' R U2 R // 6CO
U R2 U R2 U R2 D R2 U' R2 U R2 // 6CP
M' U2 M U' M2 U' M' U2 M' U2 // L5EP

NEXT: R U' L' U2 F2 R2 F R F2 L B2 D2 R2 L F2 D2 L' D2 U R


----------



## MichaelZRC (Aug 22, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> R U' L' U2 F2 R2 F R F2 L B2 D2 R2 L F2 D2 L' D2 U R



ZZ, 47 STM

z2//Inspection 
L B2 D2 F R' D' U2 R' L2 D'//EOCross
U' L U' L' R' U R//First Pair
L' U' L//Second Pair
U' L U L' U2 L U' L'//Third Pair
U' R U' R'//LS+Force TUL
U' F R U R' U' R U' R' U' R U R' F'//ZBLL
U'//AUF

Next: D2 L B2 U' D' F' B2 L' F' D2 R2 U2 F' D2 B' L2 D2 L2 D2 F'


----------



## Devagio (Aug 22, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> NEXT: R U' L' U2 F2 R2 F R F2 L B2 D2 R2 L F2 D2 L' D2 U R


Beginner Mehta

x2 // inspection
L2 D' L2 // square (3/3)
R U L' U' L // FB (5/8)
U' R u2 R U2 R' u2 // 3QB (7/15)
R U R' U R' F R F' // intuitive EO (8/23)
R2 U' R2 F' U2 F // Last edge (6/29)
U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R // partial CO (8/37)
U2 R2 U2 R2 // putting oriented corners in bottom (4/41)
R U2 R' U' R U' R' // 6CO (7/48)
R2 U' R2 // placing DBR (3/51)
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // 6CP (14/65)
y U' M' U2 M // placing DF (4/69)
M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 M' U // EPLL (10/79)

Next: F2 D2 L U2 L' F2 L B' F D' U F B R' D' U B L2 R D2 L2 U' L2 U' B


----------



## martinss (Aug 22, 2020)

Devagio said:


> Next: F2 D2 L U2 L' F2 L B' F D' U F B R' D' U B L2 R D2 L2 U' L2 U' B




U //premove
F2 D2 L U2 L' F2 L B' F D' U F B R' D' U B L2 R D2 L2 U' L2 U' B //scramble

Skeleton:
//Yellow-Blue-red pair + White-Blue-red pair
U B' // + Red-white-yellow line
U2 L U' // + Blue-yellow-red 1x2x2
D2 // Blue-Red 1x2x3
R B2 // connect with line -> Blue-Red 2x2x3
F // Orange-blue-white 1x2x2
L2 // F2L-1

First insertion:
//Yellow-Blue-red pair + White-Blue-red pair
U B' // + Red-white-yellow line
U2 L U' // + Blue-yellow-red 1x2x2
D2 // Blue-Red 1x2x3
R B2 // connect with line -> Blue-Red 2x2x3
F // Orange-blue-white 1x2x2
L // pseudo F2L-1
F' U' F' U F' //pseudo F2L-1 + edges
L // un-pseudo
F // AUF -> 5 missing corners

2nd insertion found with Insertion Finder:
//Yellow-Blue-red pair + White-Blue-red pair
U B' // + Red-white-yellow line
U2 L U' // + Blue-yellow-red 1x2x2
B U B' D' B U' B' D // Insertion 1
D2 // Blue-Red 1x2x3
R B2 // connect with line -> Blue-Red 2x2x3
F // Orange-blue-white 1x2x2
L // pseudo F2L-1
F' U' F' U F' //pseudo F2L-1 + edges
L // un-pseudo
F // AUF -> 5 missing corners
// 3 missing corners


3rd insertion found with Insertion Finder:
//Yellow-Blue-red pair + White-Blue-red pair
U B' // + Red-white-yellow line
U2 L U' // + Blue-yellow-red 1x2x2
B // Insertion 1 part 1
F' U B U' F U B' U' // Insertion 2
U B' D' B U' B' D // Insertion 1 part 2
D2 // Blue-Red 1x2x3
R B2 // connect with line -> Blue-Red 2x2x3
F // Orange-blue-white 1x2x2
L // pseudo F2L-1
F' U' F' U F' //pseudo F2L-1 + edges
L // un-pseudo
F // AUF -> 5 missing corners
// Solved !

+ U // Undo premove

Final :
F2 D2 L U2 L' F2 L B' F D' U F B R' D' U B L2 R D2 L2 U' L2 U' B //scramble
U B' U2 L U' F' B U B U' F U B2 D' B U' B' D' R F B2 L F' U' F' U F' L F U //30 HTM


Next: R2 D2 F' L' U2 R' L D2 U F' L' D' R B2 R' U F' B2 L D2 L U' F' L B2


----------



## Devagio (Aug 23, 2020)

martinss said:


> Next: R2 D2 F' L' U2 R' L D2 U F' L' D' R B2 R' U F' B2 L D2 L U' F' L B2


Mehta, 35 STM

z y // inspection
B2 R2 U2 F' // FB (4/4)
u' R2 u' R2 u R // 3QB (6/10)
u U B' R B // EOLE (5/15)
R' U2 R U R2 U2 R U' R' // 6CO (9/24)
U' R2 U R2 U' S' U2 S U R2 U // 6CP + U perm (11/35)

Next: D' B D L D2 U' L2 B U' B2 L' D' B' F L2 R2 F U L' B' D' U B' R2 U'


----------



## fun at the joy (Aug 23, 2020)

Devagio said:


> Next: D' B D L D2 U' L2 B U' B2 L' D' B' F L2 R2 F U L' B' D' U B' R2 U'


7.26, not bad for the first solve of the day

y z2
F' U F R' F D2 R // cross
U' R U' R' // f2l1
y U R' U' R y U R' U R // f2l2
y' U' R U2 R' U' R U R' // f2l3
y R U' R U R U R' // f2l4
U' R U R' U' R' F R F' U U // ll
4 rotations is quite bad though

next: R F B2 U2 L2 B2 U L2 D' F2 D' B2 F2 U L' B' U2 L2 F' L U


----------



## Devagio (Aug 24, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> R F B2 U2 L2 B2 U L2 D' F2 D' B2 F2 U L' B' U2 L2 F' L U


Mehta Beginner

x2 // inspection
F' D L // Square (3/3)
U2 R' L U2 L' // FB (5/8)
u' R' u' U2 R u R' U' R // 3QB (9/17)
u2 U' F' U F R2 U' R' U R' // intuitive EOLE (10/27)
R U R' U R U2 R U2 R2 // 6CO setup (9/36)
U' r U R' U' r' F R F' // 6CO (9/45)
R2 U' R2 // 6CP setup (3/48)
U' R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 // 6CP (8/56)
D U M U2 M' // L5EP setup (5/61)
M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 // L5EP (7/68)

Next: D2 B2 L2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U' L2 F2 D F2 R' U' L' U B D B2 F' L


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Aug 24, 2020)

Devagio said:


> Next: D2 B2 L2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U' L2 F2 D F2 R' U' L' U B D B2 F' L



x' z2
L F' R' U' B2 Rw U' Rw'
U R U' R' y' U L' U L
U' R' U R U2 R' U R
y U2 R' U' R
U L' U' L U L' U' L
U F U R U2 R' U' R U2 R' U' F'
R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2
U

NEXT : 
F2 L' U2 L' B2 R F2 D2 B2 R' D2 B2 U' B L2 U L2 D' F' R' F'


----------



## ProStar (Aug 24, 2020)

weruoaszxcvnm said:


> NEXT : F2 L' U2 L' B2 R F2 D2 B2 R' D2 B2 U' B L2 U L2 D' F' R' F'



/* Scramble */
F2 L' U2 L' B2 R F2 D2 B2 R' D2 B2 U' B L2 U L2 D' F' R' F'

/* Solve */
R D2 R' D' U B2 D L U2 L' D' // FB

R' U M' U M // EO

U R2 U' R' U R2 r U2 r' U' M2 U2 M2 U R U R' U2 R U' R' // Stuff

L' U R U' L U R' U' // ZBLL

// View at alg.cubing.net


NEXT: R' D F2 U F2 R' B' F R B2 L D2 U' B' L2 R' B' F' R B' F L2 R U' F2 U' L2 R' U B2


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Aug 24, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: R' D F2 U F2 R' B' F R B2 L D2 U' B' L2 R' B' F' R B' F L2 R U' F2 U' L2 R' U B2



R D R L' F
U' R U' R' y' U' L' U L 
U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' 
U2 L U' L'
U' R' U' R U2 R' U R
U R U2 (R' U' F' U F R) U' R'
U' x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R

L' D' L R2 U2 B' L2 B' D2 U2 B D2 F U2 L B' U2 L' B' U L


----------



## mista (Aug 27, 2020)

weruoaszxcvnm said:


> L' D' L R2 U2 B' L2 B' D2 U2 B D2 F U2 L B' U2 L' B' U L



Strong point of ZZ
(30 HTM)

z
D' S' U B' // EO (4/4)
D R F2 U B2 // CRS (5/9)
U' L' U2 L U2 L' U2 L2 (U L') // LB (8/17)
(L U') R' U M F' // WVLS FL (4/21)
R2 F E2 F R2 F' E2 F' R2 // LFE (9/30)

*Next:* D' L2 D2 L' D2 L' U2 F2 L R2 D2 R' F L' B2 D' R' B' D2 L2


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Aug 27, 2020)

mista said:


> Strong point of ZZ
> (30 HTM)
> 
> *Next:* D' L2 D2 L' D2 L' U2 F2 L R2 D2 R' F L' B2 D' R' B' D2 L2



y' // inspection
U' D R (F B') R2 U L2 // cross
U2 R U' R' U R U' R' // 1st pair
U y2 R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' // 2nd pair
y' U' R U R' Dw R' U' R // 3rd pair
y' R U R' R' F R F' // 4th pair
R' (F R U' R' U' R U R' F') (R U R' U' R' F R F') R // ZBLL
U' // AUF

next F D' F B' R2 D' L' U2 F' L2 U2 F2 L2 D' F2 U L2 U D2 R2 D'


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Aug 28, 2020)

weruoaszxcvnm said:


> F D' F B' R2 D' L' U2 F' L2 U2 F2 L2 D' F2 U L2 U D2 R2 D'



y x // Inspection
D F' M R U' R' u' // XArrow (7/7)
U' M' U2 R U R' // Pair 1 (6/13)
L' U' L l U l' // Pair 2 (6/19)
U' M r' F' r U' r' F' r // Pair 3 (9/28)
M' U' r' U2 R U R' U r U2 M // HKOLLDF (11/39)
R U R' U' D R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 D' U // PLL (16/55)

Also do the U D’ in Gperm count as one move, because they are simultaneous and like an E move but with a rotation?

Next: B2 L2 F D2 L2 R2 B2 F' U2 L2 F' R B' D L' U' B F2 D F' U'


----------



## MichaelZRC (Aug 28, 2020)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> Next: B2 L2 F D2 L2 R2 B2 F' U2 L2 F' R B' D L' U' B F2 D F' U'


Petrus with NotSo2genLL

U2 R' U2 L2 D R2//222 (6,6)
U' B U' B'//223 (4,10)
L' U2 F U F'//F2L-1E (5,15)
y' M' U' M//EO+F2L (3,18)
L U F' L D' L D L2 F2 U' F' L' U'//NotSo2genLL (13,31)

Next: F2 R2 F2 D' R2 F2 D' L2 U B2 U' R' F' D2 F D' F U' F' L'


----------



## ProStar (Aug 28, 2020)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> Also do the U D’ in Gperm count as one move, because they are simultaneous and like an E move but with a rotation?



Only if you're doing ATM


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Aug 28, 2020)

MichaelZRC said:


> Next: F2 R2 F2 D' R2 F2 D' L2 U B2 U' R' F' D2 F D' F U' F' L'



x2
L (U' D) L2 U2 R2
y' U R U' R'
y' U' R U' R' U' L U L' 
U' L' U L
y' R' U R y U2 R U R'
R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' F'
y R' U R' Dw' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F

NEXT = B R' L2 D' R2 D2 B2 U L2 U R2 U2 F2 L' B2 F D2 B2 F R2


----------



## MichaelZRC (Aug 28, 2020)

weruoaszxcvnm said:


> B R' L2 D' R2 D2 B2 U L2 U R2 U2 F2 L' B2 F D2 B2 F R2



A rare CFOP solve!

U' R' D2 F D L' D//Cross (7,7)
R' U2 R//BR Pair (3,10)
U2 L' R U' R' L//FR Pair (6, 16) 
y' L2 U2 L U L' U L2//LF Pair (7, 23)
U2 R U2 R' U' R U R'//LS (8,31)
U2 R U R' U R U2 R'//OLL (8,39)
U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U//PLL (15,54)

Next: U2 R D2 U2 R2 B L2 F' L2 U2 F' U2 F' L2 U L' U2 F L' B' D'


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Aug 28, 2020)

MichaelZRC said:


> A rare CFOP solve!
> 
> U' R' D2 F D L' D//Cross (7,7)
> R' U2 R//BR Pair (3,10)
> ...



y x
F R D' R' L R' F R
U L' U L2 U L'
U2 R U R' U2 R U' R'
L' U2 L U' L' U L
y U2 R U' R' U' R U' R' R' F R F'
U' R U R' F' R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' R U' R'

NEXT L2 F L2 U2 B2 D2 B2 R' B2 L' B2 R2 D2 L2 U B' L2 D' R' D


----------



## Devagio (Aug 28, 2020)

weruoaszxcvnm said:


> L2 F L2 U2 B2 D2 B2 R' B2 L' B2 R2 D2 L2 U B' L2 D' R' D


Mehta

R L2 U2 F2 U' L // FB (6/6)
x' D' R' u' U2 R // 3QB (5/11)
F' U F R U' R' // EOLE (6/17)
U2 R S' U2 S R' // 6CO (6/23)
U' R2 U R2 D' R2 U R2 U' R2 // 6CP (10/33)
U' M' U2 M' U M' U2 M U M2 U' // L5EP (11/44)

Next: D2 B2 U' L2 F2 U B2 D' L2 D L' U B F' R' B F' D L' D'


----------



## didiask (Aug 29, 2020)

Devagio said:


> D2 B2 U' L2 F2 U B2 D' L2 D L' U B F' R' B F' D L' D'



x2 y2
F L F R D L2 D2 U
R' U R U' R U R'
U' L' U' L
U y2 R U R' L' U L
U R U2 R' U2 R U' R'
Rw U' Rw' U' Rw U Rw' y' R' U R
R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R

Next: F U' F' D' R2 B2 U2 F L U2 F' R2 F2 L2 F2 L2 D2 B U2 B


----------



## mista (Aug 29, 2020)

didiask said:


> Next: F U' F' D' R2 B2 U2 F L U2 F' R2 F2 L2 F2 L2 D2 B U2 B



Fingers dependent CFOP solution:
(29 HTM)

y2
L' F' D2 L2 F2 L' // Cross (6/6)
R' U R2 U' R' E' // Keyhole F2P (6/12)
r U' B U // Third slot (4/16)
M U2 R' U2 F' R' U' F U F' R U F // Finish (13/29)

@didiask x2 and y2 same as z2

*Next:* B' U B2 F2 D' R2 F2 R2 D2 F2 D' L' B F2 R2 U B F' R D


----------



## Spacey10 (Aug 29, 2020)

mista said:


> @didiask x2 and y2 same as z2


His name makes me chuckle, and now it's ironic


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 29, 2020)

mista said:


> *Next:* B' U B2 F2 D' R2 F2 R2 D2 F2 D' L' B F2 R2 U B F' R D


Petrus

y' // Inspection (0,0)
L D R' F' U R' F R // 2x2x2 (8,8)
D L' U2 L D' // 2x2x3 (5,13)
y R2 F R' F2 U2 F // EO (6,19)
U' R U R2 U' R U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U R // F2L (14,33)
U' R U R' U R U2 R' // OCLL (8,41)
U2 R2 U' R U' R U R' U R2 U D' R U' R' D // PLL (16,57)

alg.cubing.net

Next: F2 L2 U' F2 D' L2 R2 D2 F2 U' L2 D' R' B' D F' R' B D B' F2


----------



## mista (Aug 30, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next: F2 L2 U' F2 D' L2 R2 D2 F2 U' L2 D' R' B' D F' R' B D B' F2



Hardest OLLPLLZBLL solve:
(33 HTM)

x
F M' F B2 u' // Cross (5/5)
R U' R2 U // FP (4/9)
L' R2 U L2 U2 // SP + pair (5/14)
R' L' d' L' U' L // F2L-1 (6/20)
U2 R2' F R F' R // EOLS (6/26)
L U L' U L U2 L' // 1LLL (7/33)

*Next: *R2 D F2 U F2 R2 B2 F2 D R B2 L' U B L' F' R' B' U


----------



## RedstoneTim (Aug 31, 2020)

mista said:


> *Next: *R2 D F2 U F2 R2 B2 F2 D R B2 L' U B L' F' R' B' U


ZZ with EOCross, 36 STM

x2 y'
U' F U B2 L B' U' L2 D' L2 // XEOCross
U L R U L' // 2nd pair
U2 R' U2 R U2 R' // 3rd pair
U R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R' // OLS
M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 // PLL

Next: U F2 U F2 U' B2 R2 D R2 D2 L2 R D U' B U F' L2 B R' D2


----------



## Attila (Sep 1, 2020)

RedstoneTim said:


> Next: U F2 U F2 U' B2 R2 D R2 D2 L2 R D U' B U F' L2 B R' D2



U2 F U D L B2 L' D2 B F' R' // CO
B' D F B' L B' F2 // CP
L U D' B'

Next: L B R2 B2 F' D U L R' F2 U2 L2 B2 F' D2 R' U2 L2 R2 B2 F U B U' F' R F' R' D' U'


----------



## Devagio (Sep 6, 2020)

Attila said:


> L B R2 B2 F' D U L R' F2 U2 L2 B2 F' D2 R' U2 L2 R2 B2 F U B U' F' R F' R' D' U'


Mehta

x' y' // inspection
R D2 L' D U L // FB (6/6)
U R' u R U' R u2 // 3QB (7/13)
F R' F' R2 U2 F R' F' // EO-Ledge (8/21)
R U' R' U R' U R' U' R // 6CO (9/30)
U' R2 U R2 D' R2 D R2 U R2 D' R2 // 6CP (12/42)
U M U2 M' U M' U2 M' U' M2 // L5EP (10/52)

Next: R B' U D B2 R' F2 B2 D2 L R' B R' F B2 D U' R D2 F L' D F2 L D'


----------



## CodingCuber (Sep 9, 2020)

Devagio said:


> Mehta
> 
> x' y' // inspection
> R D2 L' D U L // FB (6/6)
> ...


Let’s try some Roux(with rotations).

y2 //inspection
R u L’ U’ L u U’ B U’ F’ R U2 F’ //first block
U R2 M’ U2 R’ U r U’ y M’ U2 M y //second block

R U R’ U R U2 R x D2 R U R’ D2 R U’ R x //my trash beginner CLL

M’ U M U’ M U2 M U M U2 M //L6E

50. Wow. That’s a little better than my CFOP move count. Imagine if I knew full CLL!

Next: D' B2 D' B2 D' B2 L2 D L2 D' B R2 B' L D2 B' F L D B2


----------



## Devagio (Sep 9, 2020)

CodingCuber said:


> D' B2 D' B2 D' B2 L2 D L2 D' B R2 B' L D2 B' F L D B2


Mehta

y2 // inspection
U' B R2 B' F2 // FB (5/5)
U R' u' R u'U2 R // 3QB (7/12)
U S' U S R U' R U2 R' U R // EOLE+6CO (11/23)
U R2 U2 R2 D' R2 U R2 U' R2 // 6CP (10/33)
M' U2 M U' M' U2 M U2 // L5EP (8/41)

Next: U' B2 D B' L' F' U F' R B2 U2 R' U2 D2 R' D2 L2 B2 L' F


----------



## CodingCuber (Sep 9, 2020)

CodingCuber said:


> Let’s try some Roux(with rotations).
> 
> y2 //inspection
> R u L’ U’ L u U’ B U’ F’ R U2 F’ //first block
> ...


@Owen Morrison why the laugh reaction?


----------



## ottozing (Sep 10, 2020)

Devagio said:


> Next: U' B2 D B' L' F' U F' R B2 U2 R' U2 D2 R' D2 L2 B2 L' F



PSF2L

y2 x'
L F R2' U' R u'
U2 L' U L
u' R' U R
d' R' U R U' R D r' U' r D' R' 
D U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R'

Next - U F2 R' D2 L' B2 U2 B2 L R U2 F2 R' D' R D' B U2 R D' R2


----------



## Devagio (Sep 10, 2020)

ottozing said:


> U F2 R' D2 L' B2 U2 B2 L R U2 F2 R' D' R D' B U2 R D' R2


Mehta

x2 y // inspection
D2 R2 U' L B' L2 // FB (6/6)
U2 R u' R2 U2 R' u' // 3QB (7/13)
F R' F' R2 // EOLE (4/17)
U' R' U R2 U2 R2 U2 R U R' // 6CO (10/27)
UD' R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 // 6CP (9/36)
U' M' U2 M U' M' U2 M U2 // L5EP (9/45)

Next: D' F2 U' R F' L' F' R2 B' D2 R F2 R' B2 U2 R D2 R D2 R2


----------



## BenChristman1 (Sep 12, 2020)

Devagio said:


> Next: D' F2 U' R F' L' F' R2 B' D2 R F2 R' B2 U2 R D2 R D2 R2


Petrus

D R2 U2 R // 2x2x2 (4,4)
L2 U' L F' L' U S U2 S' // 2x2x3 (9,13)
y' U2 B U2 B' // EO (4,17)
U' R' U2 R U2 R' U' R U2 R U R' U2 R U2 R' U2 R U' R' // (really long) F2L (20,37)
U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' // OCLL (which turned out to be COLL) (8,45)
U M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 // EPLL (8,53)

alg.cubing.net

Next: F U2 B' D2 R2 F' L2 D2 L2 B2 F' U F' R D' U2 L U2 B D2


----------



## Cuberstache (Sep 23, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next: F U2 B' D2 R2 F' L2 D2 L2 B2 F' U F' R D' U2 L U2 B D2


CFOP, 50 ETM

x' y // Inspection
R D2 F' D F2 D L U' F' L' R U' R' D // XXCross
L' U L f R S' // 3rd Pair
U R U' R' U2 F' // 4th Pair
U R U2' R2' F R F' R U2' R' // OLL
R2 U' R U' R U R' U R2 (D' U) R U' R' D // PLL

Mehta, 49 ETM

x' y // Inspection
L F' L' y (U D) R D' F // FB
u R' u' R2 u' R U R' u' // 3/4 Belt
U' S' U S u' R' U' R // EOLE
U2 R' U' R U R2 U' R2 U R' U' R // 6CO
U R2 U2 R2 D' // 6CP
M' U2 M U M' U2 M // L5EP
(U D) // ABF

YruRU, 51 ETM

z // Inspection
r U F U F U S2' // CPLine
r2 R' u R u2' U' r // pEO Ext
U r U r' // EO
U' R U' r2 // BF
U' R U' R2 U R2 // Square
U' R U R' U' R // F2L
U' R U2' R' U' R U' R' U' R U R' U R U2' R' U2' // 2GLL


----------



## BenChristman1 (Sep 23, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> CFOP, 50 ETM
> 
> x' y // Inspection
> R D2 F' D F2 D L U' F' L' R U' R' D // XXCross
> ...


You forgot the next scramble. I'll use this one.

D L2 D B2 L2 D' F2 D F2 L2 D L' D2 F2 U' R2 F D' L B U'

CFOP (that was a lot of moves)

U2 B U' B L' U' L' F2 // Cross (8,8)
y2 U' L' U L U L' U L U' L' U L // F2L 1 (12,20)
U R' U' R y U2 R' U' R // F2L 2 (8,28)
L' U L R U R' // F2L 3 (6,34)
U2 L' U' L U2 L' U' L // F2L 4 (8,42)
F R U R' U' F' U2 F R' F' R U R U R' U' R U' R' // 2-look OLL (19,61)
U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U // PLL (19,80)

alg.cubing.net

Petrus

D' R L U' R' U2 D F' U' F // 2x2x2 (10,10)
B U2 L' B L2 U L U2 L // 2x2x3 (9,19)
y F R' F2 U2 F // EO (5,24)
U' R U2 R' U R U2 R U2 R' U' R U R' // F2L (14,38)
U F' r U R' U' r' F R // OCLL (9,47)
U2 x L U' L D2 L' U L D2 L2 x' U2 // PLL (11,58)

alg.cubing.net

Next Scramble: R2 U2 F2 L' D2 R2 F2 D2 B2 R2 U2 F U2 L B D F' L F U2


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Sep 23, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> You forgot the next scramble. I'll use this one.
> 
> D L2 D B2 L2 D' F2 D F2 L2 D L' D2 F2 U' R2 F D' L B U'
> 
> ...


CFOP:
z2 B D2 U R U2 R B' // Cross
F' U F U R' U' R // F2L 1
L' U' L U2 L U L' // F2L 2
L' U2 L U F' U F // F2L 3
U L' U L U' L' U' L // F2L 4
r U2 R' U' R U' r' // OLL (haha! I knew this one!)
y2 F R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' F' U // PLL
Next:
R D2 U2 R D2 U2 F2 U2 R F2 R F U' R' D2 B2 U2 L D2 U'


----------



## Swagrid (Sep 24, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> CFOP:
> z2 B D2 U R U2 R B' // Cross
> F' U F U R' U' R // F2L 1
> L' U' L U2 L U L' // F2L 2
> ...



really hope I got the scramble and solution right haha

x2 U' D L2 B D' L' U D' R L2 D2 // eoCross
U' L U L2' U2 L // F2L 1
U' R' U' R U' R' U R // F2L 2
L U L' // F2L 3
U R U' R' // insert edge because im bad
R U2 R' U R U2 R' U2 R U R' // TSLE
U' F2 r2 U' r' F r' F2 R U' R'// TTLL

have a feeling I got a U move wrong during F2L but it seems to check out for me.

Next scramble: U B' L F D2 F2 D2 B2 D' R D' F2 L2 F2 R2 U B2 U D R2 L2


----------



## Cuberstache (Sep 24, 2020)

ZF slow said:


> really hope I got the scramble and solution right haha


You can use alg.cubing.net to check your solutions, and it makes reconstructions easier to view as well. It took me like 10 seconds to copy/paste your solution there and see that you forgot a U2 at the end but everything else is fine (here's a link for your solution specifically)


----------



## Brayden_Speedcuber (Sep 24, 2020)

Scramble from @ZF slow :U B' L F D2 F2 D2 B2 D' R D' F2 L2 F2 R2 U B2 U D R2 L2
Inspection: z' 
Cross: F' L D L R' D2
1st Pair: y U R' U2 R U R' U' R
2nd Pair: y R U2 R' U' R U R'
3rd Pair: L' U' L U2 R' U R
4th Pair: y U R U' R' U y R' U' R
OLL: U' F U R U' R' U R U' R' F'
PLL: x' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' F
Just a standard CFOP solve.
Next Scramble: R' B D2 F' R' U R2 D' B2 L2 B2 U' B2 R2 U L D2


----------



## Cuberstache (Sep 25, 2020)

Brayden_Speedcuber said:


> Next Scramble: R' B D2 F' R' U R2 D' B2 L2 B2 U' B2 R2 U L D2


Mehta, 53 ETM

x y' // Inspection
M U' B2 U2 L' U L U' R2 // FB
(U D) R' E' R2 U2 R u2 // 3/4 Belt
U R U2 R2 F R F' // EOLE
U L U' R2 U R2 L' // 6CO
U' R2 U R2 U R2 D R2 U' R2 U R2 // 6CP
U' M' U2 M U M U2 M U' M2 // L5EP
(U2 D') // ABF


----------



## BenChristman1 (Sep 25, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> Mehta, 53 ETM
> 
> x y' // Inspection
> M U' B2 U2 L' U L U' R2 // FB
> ...


You forgot the next scramble again lol

Scramble: L' D' L U2 R F B' R F2 R2 D2 B2 R L2 B2 U2 F2 D R

CFOP

y2 // Inspection (0,0)
R B U' R' F R U2 L2 // Cross (8,8)
U2 L' U L U L' U L U' L' U L // F2L 1 (12,20)
R U' R' y R' U' R // F2L 2 (6,26)
U' R U R' L' U' L // F2L 3 (7,33)
y U' L' U' L U2 L' U' L // F2L 4 (8,41)
U2 F R' F' R U R U R' U' R U' R' // OLL (13,54)
U // PLL (1,55)

alg.cubing.net

Next Scramble: D' B F2 R2 U2 B2 R' D2 L D2 L D2 F' L D' B D L' F2


----------



## Attila (Sep 25, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next Scramble: D' B F2 R2 U2 B2 R' D2 L D2 L D2 F' L D' B D L' F2


R D' R' // CO
B L B F' D' B R B' L R' U // DR
R' U2 L2 U2 B2 R' D2 L F2

Next: D2 B U' L D2 U R2 D' L2 B2 R' U2 L F2 D' U B2 F2 U R2


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Sep 27, 2020)

Attila said:


> R D' R' // CO
> B L B F' D' B R B' L R' U // DR
> R' U2 L2 U2 B2 R' D2 L F2
> 
> Next: D2 B U' L D2 U R2 D' L2 B2 R' U2 L F2 D' U B2 F2 U R2


M' F' // 1x2x2
R' U2 R U L' U' L // 1x2x2
U2 R' U2 R y U R' U R // 1st block
U' y' M' y U' R U' R' // 2nd block
y' R U R' U' R' F R F' // CO
M2 M' U' M' U M' U' M' U2 M' U' M' // EO
U M U2 M // EP 
U M2 U M' U2 M U M2 U2 // EP 

NEXT : L2 U L2 R2 F2 D U2 F2 L2 D U2 B L D' F D2 R' U R' F L'


----------



## Swagrid (Sep 27, 2020)

weruoaszxcvnm said:


> NEXT : L2 U L2 R2 F2 D U2 F2 L2 D U2 B L D' F D2 R' U R' F L'



tried to do ZZ-CT again but got EPLL

B' F U' F' D U R2 L2 D' L2 // EOcross
L' U L D // F2L 1
U' R U R' L U' L' // F2L 2
R U2 R' U R' U2 R U' R' U R // F2L 3
R U' R' // insert edge cuz im bad
R U R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' // TSLE
U' M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 // PLL

NEXT: B2 F2 U2 F2 U' B2 D' F2 L2 U2 B' R D L2 F R2 D L F2 L'


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Sep 28, 2020)

Attila said:


> R D' R' // CO
> B L B F' D' B R B' L R' U // DR
> R' U2 L2 U2 B2 R' D2 L F2
> 
> Next: D2 B U' L D2 U R2 D' L2 B2 R' U2 L F2 D' U B2 F2 U R2


share your method please....
thats ADVANCED method , man ....


----------



## Username: Username: (Sep 28, 2020)

weruoaszxcvnm said:


> share your method please....
> thats ADVANCED method , man ....


What he's doing is basically FMC techniques, particularly, corner orientation and domino reduction.


----------



## fun at the joy (Sep 28, 2020)

ZF slow said:


> NEXT: B2 F2 U2 F2 U' B2 D' F2 L2 U2 B' R D L2 F R2 D L F2 L'


x2
U F2 L2 F L F L F' L' // xxcross
U2 S R2 S' // f2l3
U' F' U F R U2 R' // f2l4
U2 x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R // pll
30 stm

Next: U' R D F2 L' U F2 U F D' F2 U B2 R2 B2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U'


----------



## Attila (Sep 28, 2020)

weruoaszxcvnm said:


> share your method please....
> thats ADVANCED method , man ....


First, I found this 10 move solution for corners:
R U' F' // CO
R2 D2 F2 L' U2 L F2 // CP
Then, I switch to inverse scramble and found this for CP-moves:
(F2 L' u2 R F2 d2 R2) = (F2 L' D2 R B2 U2 R2) // corners minus 3 moves, and many pairs.
Then, I switch to normal scramble with R2 U2 B2 R' D2 L F2 pre-moves,
R D' R' // all corners and many pairs,
B L B F' D' B R B' L R' U // last edges.


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Sep 29, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> x2
> U F2 L2 F L F L F' L' // xxcross
> U2 S R2 S' // f2l3
> U' F' U F R U2 R' // f2l4
> ...


x
U R' (F B') L
y' R' U R U' R U R'
U' R' U2 R
U2 L U' L'
y' R U2 R' U R' F R F'
U2 R' U' F' U F R
x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R x'
U

D2 F2 R D' L B' R B2 R2 D' R2 B2 U' R2 U L2 B2 U R' F2


----------



## Cuberstache (Sep 29, 2020)

weruoaszxcvnm said:


> D2 F2 R D' L B' R B2 R2 D' R2 B2 U' R2 U L2 B2 U R' F2


CFOP/ZZ, 49 STM

x2 // Inspection
D' B L' U R D' // Cross + Accidental EO
U2 L U' L2 U' L U' L' U' L // First Two Pairs
U2 R U2 R' U2 R U' R' // 3rd Pair
U' R' U2 R U' R' U2 R // SV
U R' U' R U D' R2 U R' U R U' R U' R2 D U' // PLL 

Mehta, 43 ETM

z' // Inspection
F2 D L2 U F2 /// FB
R2 U R' u R' U R u2 // 3/4 Belt
U' R' F R F2 U' F // EOLE
R2 U2 R' U R' U R U2 R' // 6CO
U2 R2 U R2 D' // 6CP
U2 M2 U M2 U M U2 M' // L5EP
D2 // ABF

YruRU, 44 STM

y' x' // Inspection
U F' U S' // CPLine
r' U r2 U R u2' r2 // pEO Ext
U r U' r' // EO
U' R2 U R' U' R U M2' // BF + Square
U R U R' U2' R U R' // F2L
R U R' U R U2' R2 U2' R U R' U R // 2GLL

NEXT: L F' B2 R2 B2 F2 D2 U' L2 D' U' F2 L' D F L D F2 R2


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Oct 1, 2020)

really stupid rotation, but at least i still get a 8 secs

12. (8.84) U' B F R2 B2 L2 B' U2 B' D2 R2 L B L U' L' B2 D F

z' y // inspection
D' L F R' // cross
y U L U L' // 1st pair
U' y U' R U R' U' R U R' y' R U R' // 2nd pair
R' U' R U2 R' U R // 3rd pair
y' U2 R U R' y' U R' U' R // 4th pair
U' (F R U' R' U' R U R' F') (R U R' U' R' F R F') U // PLL


----------



## Cuberstache (Oct 8, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> NEXT: L F' B2 R2 B2 F2 D2 U' L2 D' U' F2 L' D F L D F2 R2


Mehta, 48 STM

z' y // Inspection
R L2 F2 D' R D' R2 y' // FB
u' R E' R2 U' R' u2 // 3/4 Belt
U' R U R2 F R F' // EOLE
U2 R U2 R' U R' U R2 U' R // 6CO
U R2 D' R2 U R2 U' R2 // 6CP
U2 M' U2 M U' M' U2 M // L5EP
D2 // ABF

NEXT: F U L2 D B' R2 D R' L2 D2 B2 D2 F2 B' U2 F R2 B R2 U2


----------



## Neuro (Oct 9, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> NEXT: F U L2 D B' R2 D R' L2 D2 B2 D2 F2 B' U2 F R2 B R2 U2



Normal Roux, 43 STM

y' u2 U' F2 u2 R' F U' F//FB+DR
U2 r2 R U2 r U r' U' R' U' R//SB
U R' F R U F U' R U R' U' F'//CMLL
U2 M' U M' U2 M U2 M U' M' U2 M//LSE

FMC Roux, 27 STM 30 HTM

[PREMOVES: F' U2 F2 B']

B'//pseudo FS
r2 U r2 F'//pseudo SS
R' F2//pseudo FB
U F' U2 F U2 R2 B' R'//SB+CMLL
B' U' M U S2 M F2 D'//LSE
F' D2 F2 B'//Undo Premoves

No Slice/Wide FMC

B'//pseudo FS
L2 D L2 F'//pseudo SS
R' F2//pseudo FB
U F' U2 F U2 R2 B' R'//SB+CMLL
B' U' R L' B U2 D2 R' L F2 U'
F' U2 F2 B'//Undo Premoves

NEXT: D2 L2 F2 U' F2 U' F2 R2 D R' F L B F' R B L D F'


----------



## BenChristman1 (Oct 15, 2020)

Neuro said:


> NEXT: D2 L2 F2 U' F2 U' F2 R2 D R' F L B F' R B L D F'


CFOP

F U' R D' R U' L' U' L2 U L // X-Cross (11,11)
L U2 L' U R U R' // F2L 2 (7,18)
U' (R' U' R U)2 R' U' R // F2L 3 (12,30)
y' U L' U2 L2 F' L' F // F2L 4 (7,37)
U2 F' L F L' U' L' U' L U L' U L // OLL (13,50)
M2 U' M2 U' M' U2 M2 U2 M' U2 // PLL (10,60)

alg.cubing.net

Next: U2 B2 R2 D2 U' F2 L2 U F2 L2 U2 R F' D' U L' F2 D R2 U'


----------



## porkynator (Oct 21, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next: U2 B2 R2 D2 U' F2 L2 U F2 L2 U2 R F' D' U L' F2 D R2 U'



U F2 L2 U B2 L' U' D F R //DR (10)
D2 R2 U2 F2 U' F2 U' //Corner HTR (7/17)
L2 D2 L2 D' R2 L2 U //Finish (7/24)



Spoiler: How I found it



tl;dr I try to do what Attila does.

This is an example of domino reduction found by orienting corners first, rather than edges. One clear advantage of this approach is that one can immediately see if corners are easy to solve after CO, which is the best heuristic to determine if a DR is good or not. The main disadvantage is that it is hard to go from CO to DR in practice.

At first I tried this CO:

U B2 R2 D F (5/5)

And I noticed that the corners were somewhat easy to solve (or rather easy to HTR, and then solving them is trivial). So this is a good CO to complete to a DR, if one wants.
So I changed the CO slightly to improve edges:

U F2 L2 U * F //Same CO, slightly different (5/5)

And then inserting B2 L' E' L at * gives a DR (with nice corners).
Rewriting the solve so far for clarity:

U F2 L2 U B2 L' U' D F R //DR (10)

Then it was easy to almost-solve corners:

D2 R2 U2 F2 U' F2 U' //Corner HTR (7/17)

And finishing it off:

L2 D2 L2 D' R2 L2 U //Finish (7/24)



Next scramble: R2 L' B' U L F' D B2 L D2 B D2 B L2 B2 R2 F' D2 L2


----------



## Brest (Oct 21, 2020)

porkynator said:


> Next scramble: R2 L' B' U L F' D B2 L D2 B D2 B L2 B2 R2 F' D2 L2



x2 y
F' D U' M' D x'
L U L'
d R U R' U' L U L'
y U2 L' U' L U' L' U' L
R' U' R U' R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U R

Next: U' B2 U B2 R2 D' F2 L2 F2 U' L B F U F2 D' B U2 F2 L U'


----------



## BenChristman1 (Oct 21, 2020)

Brest said:


> Next: U' B2 U B2 R2 D' F2 L2 F2 U' L B F U F2 D' B U2 F2 L U'


CFOP

L D' B F // Cross (4,4)
U' L U2 L' // F2L 1 (4,8)
U2 R2 F R2 F' // F2L 2 (5,13)
y' R U R' L U2 L' // F2L 3 (6,19)
U2 R U' R' U2 F' U' F // F2L 4 (8,27)
U F U R U' R' F' U' F' r U R' U' r' F R // 2-look OLL (16,43)
U R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L U' // PLL (12,55)

alg.cubing.net

Petrus

D' F R U2 R' U' R U2 R' // 2x2x2 (9,9)
U B L' U' L // 2x2x3 (5,14)
y U F' U' F2 R F' // EO (6,20)
U R U' R U2 R' U R U' R' U2 R' U2 R U' R' U R2 // F2L (17,37) (cancel into LL)
U R' F' R U2 R' U2 R' F R U R U2 R' // LL (14,51)

alg.cubing.net

Next: D' R2 B2 U' B2 L2 R2 D2 B2 L2 U' B2 R D2 F D' B2 D B' U R'


----------



## Attila (Oct 25, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next: D' R2 B2 U' B2 L2 R2 D2 B2 L2 U' B2 R D2 F D' B2 D B' U R'


B D2 F' R' // CO
B2 U R2 D U2 R2 // partial CP
R' B2 D U' L2 B U L B R L' D' L' // DR
F2 D2 B F 


Next: F R2 B2 F' R2 F' U' R2 D F2 L R' D B F L2 B F2 U' F


----------



## BenChristman1 (Oct 25, 2020)

Attila said:


> Next: F R2 B2 F' R2 F' U' R2 D F2 L R' D B F L2 B F2 U' F


z2 // Inspection
U L' B2 F R' U F2 // Cross (cancel into Keyhole pair)
U' R U R' D' // F2L 1
L U' L' U F' U' F // F2L 2
U2 L U L' R' U' R // F2L 3
y2 U R U' R' U' R U R2 F R F' // F2L 4
U R U R' U R U2 R2 U' R U' R' U2 R // OLL
U R U R' (U' D) R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 (U D') // PLL

Next: D2 R2 F2 U B2 D' B2 F2 U L2 D' L' B' L' F' U' R' B' R' D2 B'


----------



## Cuberstache (Oct 25, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next: D2 R2 F2 U B2 D' B2 F2 U L2 D' L' B' L' F' U' R' B' R' D2 B'


Mehta, 41 STM

x y // Inspection
U2 L' U L2 y r U2 r' // FB
R2 u R2 E' R // 3/4 Belt
U F R F' U' R' // EOLE
U2 R' U2 R U R2 U' R U2 R // 6CO
R2 D R2 U' R2 U R2 D' // 6CP
R2 S R2 S' U' // L5EP on R

NEXT: U2 F U' B2 L B2 D B' D' F2 B2 U B2 D2 B2 D' L2 F2 B


----------



## MichaelZRC (Oct 25, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> U2 F U' B2 L B2 D B' D' F2 B2 U B2 D2 B2 D' L2 F2 B


ZZ, 47 STM With a little bit of cheating during left block. 
x2y'
R2 F2 D F D2 R L' D//EOCross
U R U2 R2 U R//Right Square
L2 U L2 U' L2 D U2 R U' R' D'//Left Block
R U R' U R U R'//LS
y R L U2 R' U' R U R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2//ZBLL

Next: D2 R' U2 R D F L2 B U' R2 L2 B2 U2 R2 D' B2 D2 F2 D' F


----------



## porkynator (Oct 30, 2020)

MichaelZRC said:


> Next: D2 R' U2 R D F L2 B U' R2 L2 B2 U2 R2 D' B2 D2 F2 D' F



Solution: B L' F' U' B2 R B2 E' B2 R' D R2 U2 L' U2 D B M2 B' D' R' U2 R2
Explanation:
B L' //4 pairs (2/2)
F' U' B2 [1] D //CO (4/6)
R2 U2 L' U2 [2] R' U2 R2 //CP + 5 edges (7/13)

[1] = R B2 E' B2 R' //Solve 2 more edges (6/19)
[2] = D B M2 B' D' //Finish (6/25)

see on alg.cubing.net

Next scramble: R' F R2 F L' F B D F' R' D2 B2 D2 R2 F2 R B2 L F2 R


----------



## Cuberstache (Oct 30, 2020)

porkynator said:


> Next scramble: R' F R2 F L' F B D F' R' D2 B2 D2 R2 F2 R B2 L F2 R


Mehta, 45 ETM

x' // Inspection
L' R2 U'D' F2 U' F' D' // FB
U' R2 u2 U' R' u' R U R' u2 // 3QB
R F U R' U' F' // EOLE
R D' R U R' D R' // 6CO
R2 U2 R2 U R2 U R2 D' // 6CP
U'D M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 // L5EP

CFOP + FRUF Stuff, 54 HTM

x' y // Inspection
D R' D2 R U2 R U' R' D' // XCross
U' R U' R' L U' L' // 2nd Pair
U R U' R' y R' F R2 // 3rd Pair
U' R' U' R U' R' U' F' // 4th Pair
U' R U R' U R U2 R' // OLL
U2 R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U // PLL

NEXT: B L D2 U2 B L2 R2 B' F L2 F R2 D2 U' B2 L U2 L' R' B'


----------



## Devagio (Oct 31, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> B L D2 U2 B L2 R2 B' F L2 F R2 D2 U' B2 L U2 L' R' B'


Beginner Mehta (Updated Version)

x' y' // Inspection
L U L2 R' U2 L // FB (6/6)
(R2) (E R) (u' U2 R) (u' R' U2 R) // Belt (10/16)
F R U R' U' F' // EO (6/22)
D R' U R D' U2 R' U R // 6CO-1 (9/31)
R U2 R' U' R U' R' // 6CO-2 (7/38)
R2 U R2 // 6CP-1 (3/41)
D' R2 U R2 U' R2 D R2 // 6CP-2 (8/49)
D' M' U2 M D' // L5EP-1 (5/54)
M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2 // L5EP-2 (7/61)

Easy FB, pretty average solve.

Next: B2 L U2 L' R' B' F L2 F R2 D2 U L2 R2 B' F L2 B L D2 U2 B


----------



## Cubing5life (Nov 1, 2020)

Devagio said:


> Beginner Mehta (Updated Version)
> 
> x' y' // Inspection
> L U L2 R' U2 L // FB (6/6)
> ...


CFOP
y x
R' U' L2 F2' L2 U' L' F //X-Cross
U R U' R2' U' R //2nd Pair
R U' R' U' R U R' //3rd Pair
r' F r U' r' F r //4th Pair
U2' R U B' U' R' U R B R' //OLL
U2 R2' F2 R U2 R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F R2 //PLL
U' //AUF

Next: L2 F2 U' F2 D F2 U R2 F2 U' L2 F R' D2 B' U2 L' D R' B2 F


----------



## Attila (Nov 2, 2020)

Cubing5life said:


> Next: L2 F2 U' F2 D F2 U R2 F2 U' L2 F R' D2 B' U2 L' D R' B2 F


L' B // CO
D B2 U2 R U D' F' 
D U L2 U' B' U D' R // DR
U2 F2 U' B2 F2 D2 B2





Next: L2 B D' F2 D2 U' L2 F' D2 B2 F2 L' B' F' R D2 L2 R D L


----------



## Cuberstache (Nov 2, 2020)

Attila said:


> Next: L2 B D' F2 D2 U' L2 F' D2 B2 F2 L' B' F' R D2 L2 R D L


Mehta, 46 ETM

y' // Inspection
(DU') L B U B // FB
u2 R2 u R' // 3QB
u' F R' F' U2 R F R2 F' R // EOLE
R U' R' (D'U') R U2 R' D // 6CO
R2 D R2 U' R2 U R2 D' // 6CP
U' R' U' R U R U R U' R' U' // L5EP

NEXT: B U' R2 B2 U R2 B2 U' B2 D2 L' U' F' D2 R U B' F D'


----------



## Devagio (Nov 3, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> B U' R2 B2 U R2 B2 U' B2 D2 L' U' F' D2 R U B' F D'



Mehta (full-step), 40 STM (36 ETM )

D R2 B2 R (F' B') // FB (5/5)
R u' R' E R' u2 // 3QB (6/11)
R B U' B' // EOLE (4/15)
(R' L') U R2 U' (R2 L') // 6CO (5/20)
x F' L' F L' U2 l U' l' x' // 6CP (8/28)
y (l L) U2 M U' M' U2 M' U' // L5EP (8/36)

Next: D2 F' D2 F2 L2 R2 F D2 R2 F' D2 B' R D' B U F' U' R D F


----------



## WoowyBaby (Nov 4, 2020)

Devagio said:


> Next: D2 F' D2 F2 L2 R2 F D2 R2 F' D2 B' R D' B U F' U' R D F



My first time solving a cube in months!!

B' F2 R D F // Orient stuff
D2 R F2 U' D L2 // Set up stuff
D' L' // Corners and stuff
D F2 B2 // Blocks and stuff
U' D' F2 L2 B2 D' // Basically done and stuff
F' B D2 F B L2 // Solved the cube in 28

Lol I just got 28 with like no effort, this was literally the first thing I tried on this scramble found in like a minute and I haven't even touched a cube in multiple months at this point lol nice, I still got this in me haha 

Next: F' L' D2 F L2 B L2 F2 D2 F' D2 L2 F U F2 R U2 R' B F'


----------



## sqAree (Nov 4, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> My first time solving a cube in months!!
> 
> B' F2 R D F // Orient stuff
> D2 R F2 U' D L2 // Set up stuff
> ...


Please come back to FMC when comps start again. I'm tired of every good solve being "EO,DR,HTR,finish=22" these days. Missing your crazy convoluted solves!


----------



## WoowyBaby (Nov 4, 2020)

sqAree said:


> Please come back to FMC when comps start again. I'm tired of every good solve being "EO,DR,HTR,finish=22" these days. Missing your crazy convoluted solves!



Haha 
I want to spend all the time I can learning and improving my Japanese rn so, sorry to disappoint you, probably not doing any more cubing, this will probably just be a one time thing.
And to disappoint you once again, but that solve was kind of just EO,DR,HTR,finish=28, not gonna lie.
The solve was a little bit more complicated than that, I will admit that it was more than that, however you could call it a 5/8/9/6 eo/dr/htr/finish splits 
Thanks anyway ^_^


----------



## WoowyBaby (Nov 4, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: F' L' D2 F L2 B L2 F2 D2 F' D2 L2 F U F2 R U2 R' B F'



Actually this is fun haha

I'm gonna try another solve- I'll put off my Anime watching/Japanese study for later haha

F2 D' B // Blocks and Pairs
U2 F2 U' F // Orient and Stuff
U' L2 R U R // Solve A Lot (and Corners stuff)
D' B2 D2 R F2 U2 F2 // 6e Edge Insertion
U' R D' // Finish Corners and Whole Cube in 22 MOVES!!

@sqAree Is this what you were meant when you said "Crazy convoluted solves"? Haha 

That was pretty good- A super weird solve that somehow got 22 lol

Next: D L' F2 R2 F2 U' R2 U F2 L2 F2 D2 F' U' L R2 F2 R F'


----------



## TardySloth (Nov 4, 2020)

Let's solve with Roux method.
Here the slice moves counts and the quarter-slice moves are also an important benchmark for me 



WoowyBaby said:


> Next: D L' F2 R2 F2 U' R2 U F2 L2 F2 D2 F' U' L R2 F2 R F'



x2 y' // inspection
R2 U' F2 u R' M' U F' // L block (8s 10qs)
R' U' R' U r U' r' // RF square (7s 7qs)
U R' M' U' r // RB pair (5s 5qs)
U' R' U r U2 R2' F R F' R // CMLL (10s 12qs)
M2' U' M' U2 M U M2' U // LURU (8s 11qs)
M2' U2 M' U2 M' // (5s 8qs)

total moves = (52h, 65q, 43s, 45e, 53qs)


Next: F2 D2 F R2 B2 U2 R2 U2 L2 B L2 F L B2 U L D' B F2 R2 D2


----------



## Devagio (Nov 4, 2020)

TardySloth said:


> F2 D2 F R2 B2 U2 R2 U2 L2 B L2 F L B2 U L D' B F2 R2 D2


Mehta

y2 x' // inspection
D' R' U F' L // FB (5/5)
D' R U2 u' R' u R2 B' R' B // EOLE (10/15)
F D B' R2 B R2 D' R2 F' // 6CO (9/24)
x' (R U' R' U)3 x // 6CP (12/36)
U' y2 F2 U l2 F2 L2 U F2 l2 U2 // L5EP (10/46)

A very quick-to-execute solve.

Next: R F L F' B R D F R' F2 L' F2 R B2 U2 L U2 R F2 D2


----------



## TardySloth (Nov 5, 2020)

Devagio said:


> R F L F' B R D F R' F2 L' F2 R B2 U2 L U2 R F2 D2



Roux

```
z' y                      // inspection
r F' R' u' r2 u2'         // L block   |  6h   6s
U R' U2 r U' R            // RB square |  6h   6s
U' R U' R' U R U' R'      // RF pair   |  8h   8s
F U R U' R' U R U' R' F'  // CMLL      | 10h  10s
M U' M2' U                // LR        |  6h   4s
M2' U2 M U2 M             // L4E       |  8h   5s
```
rotation free, quite finger friendly and only 44 HTM, 53 QTM and 39 STM/ETM


Next: U' B' R' U2 L2 D2 R D2 B2 L2 R D2 U2 B2 D B' F' R F' L' U2


----------



## RedstoneTim (Nov 6, 2020)

TardySloth said:


> U' B' R' U2 L2 D2 R D2 B2 L2 R D2 U2 B2 D B' F' R F' L' U2


Rotationless ZZ-a with EOCross and questionable ergonomics, 36 STM

U2 R F D' B' E' B' // EOCross
d' M F' L F M' // 1st pair
U' M // 2nd pair
F' l' U R U' R // 3rd pair
U2 R U R' U R U2 M // 4th pair
F2 r U L' U L U' // ZBLL

Next: L' B2 L' R2 F2 U2 F2 U2 L2 U2 R' B U2 F' U2 F D' R' B' F


----------



## trangium (Nov 6, 2020)

RedstoneTim said:


> Next: L' B2 L' R2 F2 U2 F2 U2 L2 U2 R' B U2 F' U2 F D' R' B' F


Square-101, 56 SQTM, 43 HTM, 39 STM, 35 ETM
y // inspection
R F' L' // EOLine on left
R' D2 U2 // 1x2x3 oriented on bottom + 1x2x2 oriented on top + oriented pair
D R D2 R2 U R // Domino Reduction
U r2 D U' r2 R2 D2 U R2 // Two Pairs
U D R2 U' R2 U R2 U' R2 D' // L6CP
M2 U2 M2 U' // LR
M U2 M' D // Finish

Mehta but it goes off the rails, 52 QTM, 39 HTM, 40 ETM
x y // inspection
L B L2 // FB
u' R2 U2 R' u R' U' R // 3QB
u2 R U2 R' F' U2 F // EOLE
U R2 D' r U2 r' D R U2 R U' D2 // solve all edges and leave 3 corners
y z' R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 // solve 3 corners


----------



## Devagio (Nov 6, 2020)

U2 B2 L' U2 R2 F2 R2 F2 R' U2 R D B R B2 L2 B' D' R' D2 (CS timer)

Mehta without a twist:

R' B' L D2 F' L'R2 // FB (7/7)
y' u' R U2 R // 3QB (4/11)
S' U' S // EOLE (3/14)
R' U2 R' U' R U' R // 6CO (7/21)
B2 U' F2 U B2 U' F2 // 6CP (7/28)
D2 S U2 S' U' // L5EP (5/33)

Mehta with a twist:

R' B' L D2 F' L'R2 // FB (7/7)
y' u' R U2 R // 3QB (4/11)
S' U' S // EOLE (3/14)
R' U2 R' U' R U' R' U // 6CO + DR block (8/22)
M2 U' r' F L' U2 R B' R' U2 F2 // PLL (11/33)

Both 33 STM, 32 ETM

Next: B D' R2 B L2 R2 D2 F' U2 F U2 F D2 B2 D' U F' R' D2 L' D2


----------



## trangium (Nov 7, 2020)

Devagio said:


> U2 B2 L' U2 R2 F2 R2 F2 R' U2 R D B R B2 L2 B' D' R' D2 (CS timer)
> 
> Mehta without a twist:
> 
> ...


It seems like the twist was your crazy J perm alg
(With previous scramble U2 B2 L' U2 R2 F2 R2 F2 R' U2 R D B R B2 L2 B' D' R' D2) Mehta with an even bigger twist:
R' B' L D2 F' L'R2 // FB (7/7)
y' u' R U2 R // 3QB (4/11)
S' U' S // EOLE (3/14)
R2 U2 R2 // solve all edges, leave 3 corners (3/17)
z' U' R D' R' U R D R // finish (8/25) 

B D' R2 B L2 R2 D2 F' U2 F U2 F D2 B2 D' U F' R' D2 L' D2

Blockbuilding to HTR, 30 HTM, FMC solve
R' // HTR-1x2x2 (1/1)
D2 B' // 1x2x2 (2/3)
D2 B // HTR-1x2x3 (4/5)
D B L' B' @ L // EO (5/10)
U B' D // HTR-3C (3/13)
@ B D' B' U' B D B' U // Corner 3-cycle at @ for HTR (8-2/19)
F2 U2 F2 L2 U2 L2 U2 F2 L2 F2 L2 // Finish (11/30)

Final solution: R' D2 B' D2 B D B L' D' B' U' B D B' U L U B' D F2 U2 F2 L2 U2 L2 U2 F2 L2 F2 L2


----------



## TardySloth (Nov 7, 2020)

To your last scramble


trangium said:


> B D' R2 B L2 R2 D2 F' U2 F U2 F D2 B2 D' U F' R' D2 L' D2


I get with Roux a much longer solution:

```
z                       // inspection
U R u'                  // LB square |  3h  3q  3s  3qs
U' R' U F2              // LF pair   |  4h  5q  4s  5qs
M' U' R' U r U R' U' r' // RF square | 10h 10q  9s  9qs
U R' U2 r U R' U' R     // RB pair   |  8h  9q  8s  9qs
U F R' F' R U2 R U2 r'  // CMLL      |  9h 11q  9s 11qs
M' U' M' U' M2' U' M2'  // LSE       | 11h 15q  7s  9qs
```
total: 45h 53q 40s 46qs

And what the heck is this @ in your notation of the solution explanation. I did not get it how you convert this to your final FMC.
Can you please give a short hint how to read this?


btw, next: U' L R2 F L2 B' D2 F U2 F' R2 F U2 D' B' L' U F2 U2 B R


----------



## RedstoneTim (Nov 7, 2020)

TardySloth said:


> U' L R2 F L2 B' D2 F U2 F' R2 F U2 D' B' L' U F2 U2 B R



Roux, 35 STM
x2 y
f D' R' D F2 r' U' S' // FB
R2 U R' U' R // SS
U' R' U2 R U2 R U' M2 U f' U' f // SP + CMLL
U M2 U M U' M U M U2 M // LSE

LEOR, 39 STM
x2 y
f D' R' D F2 r' U' S' // Left block
R U' S' U S U2 r2 U' r2 // EOStripe
U R2 U R' // Right square
U R' U R U R' U' // SVLS
R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 // PLL

ZZ with EOLine, 41 STM
x2 y
B' L2 D' F R' F2 D // EOLine
U2 R' U R' U R U R // Right block
U2 L2 U L U2 L // Left square
U L U L' U' L U L' // OLS
R' U' R y R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 // PLL

Next: R2 F R B2 R' U F2 B D' F2 R' L2 F2 R F2 B2 U2 R2 F2


----------



## fun at the joy (Nov 7, 2020)

RedstoneTim said:


> Next: R2 F R B2 R' U F2 B D' F2 R' L2 F2 R F2 B2 U2 R2 F2


y z2
D R' L B L2 // cross
U' L' f R' f' L // f2l1
U' S R' L U2 L' S' // f2l2 + f2l3
R U' R' U F' U F U R U2 R' F' U F // f2l4
U2 R U' L' U R' U' L // zbll

next: F D' L2 B F L2 F2 R2 D2 R2 F D2 U R' F2 D L' D B' U'


----------



## TardySloth (Nov 7, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> next: F D' L2 B F L2 F2 R2 D2 R2 F D2 U R' F2 D L' D B' U'



Roux twisted R-block, view at alg.cubing.net

```
z                          // inspection
R F' U' r R F' U' B        // L block  |  8h  8q  8s  8qs
U R U R' U2 R' U2 r U R'   // R square | 10h 12q 10s 12qs
R' U2 M' U' r              // R pair   |  6h  7q  5s  6qs
U R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 r' // CMLL     | 10h 13q 10s 13qs
U M' U M' U2 M U M'        // EOLR     | 12h 13q  8s  9qs
U M' U2 r' R'              // LSE      |  6h  7q  5s  6qs
                           // total    | 52h 60q 46s 54qs
```

CFOP, view at alg.cubing.net

```
x'                                       // inspection
L' D' L' D2 L'                           // cross    |  5h  6q  5s  6qs
y' R U R' L U L'                         // 1st pair |  6h  6q  6s  6qs
R' U2 R d R U R'                         // 2nd pair |  7h  8q  7s  8qs
U R' U' R U2 R' U' R                     // 3rd pair |  8h  9q  8s  9qs
U' L U L2' B L B'                        // 4th pair |  7h  8q  7s  8qs
R2 D R' U2 R D' R2' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L // ZBLL     | 15h 19q 15s 19qs
                                         // total    | 48h 56q 48s 56qs
```

next: B' D F2 D F2 L2 U R2 F2 D2 F2 U' R' B' R2 D2 R' F2 R' F


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 7, 2020)

TardySloth said:


> next: B' D F2 D F2 L2 U R2 F2 D2 F2 U' R' B' R2 D2 R' F2 R' F


CFOP
x2 // Inspection (0,0)
F R U L2 R U R' U' R U R' D2 // X-Cross (12,12)
U2 F U' F' // F2L 2 (4,16)
U' R' U' R // F2L 3 (4,20)
U R U2 R' U F' U' F // F2L 4 (8,28)
U r' U2 R U R' U r // OLL (8,36)
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U // PLL (14,50)
alg.cubing.net

Next: L' D2 R B2 L2 U2 F2 U2 F2 R' F2 R2 F' R B F L D F U2 B2


----------



## fun at the joy (Nov 7, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next: L' D2 R B2 L2 U2 F2 U2 F2 R' F2 R2 F' R B F L D F U2 B2


y' z2
D L' U R' // (almost) cross
y' R2 U' R' F' U' F // f2l1
U L U L' U2 L U2 L' // f2l2 + f2l3 (kinda)
f R f' // f2l4
U2 L2 U2 L2 U2 (L2) // f2l fixed
(L') U' L U' L' U2 L // ll
33 htm

next: U2 F' L2 U F L' B D F2 R' U2 F2 B2 R' F2 R B2 U2 F2 L' U


----------



## fun at the joy (Nov 7, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> next: U2 F' L2 U F L' B D F2 R' U2 F2 B2 R' F2 R B2 U2 F2 L' U


F' R' F L' F' L R2 D' // cross
f' L f // f2l1
U' f F R' F2 R f' L F L' // f2l2 + f2l3
R' U R U f R f' U // lsll
29 htm

actually quite fingertrickable despite the 2 insertions

next: B' L' U' R F' U2 B R2 L2 D' R2 U F2 R2 U2 L2 U F2 D2 L' F


----------



## fun at the joy (Nov 7, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> next: B' L' U' R F' U2 B R2 L2 D' R2 U F2 R2 U2 L2 U F2 D2 L' F


x
R D r' F' // cross
L U' R' U' R // f2l1
z R2 f2 D' F' D f2 U' R' F // f2l2
U R // f2l3
F' U' S' U f U2 R U2 R' U2 // lsll
30 stm

next: U B' F2 D2 B2 U F2 L2 D2 U F2 D F U' L R2 U' R B F'


----------



## Nir1213 (Nov 7, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> F' R' F L' F' L R2 D' // cross
> f' L f // f2l1
> U' f F R' F2 R f' L F L' // f2l2 + f2l3
> R' U R U f R f' U // lsll
> ...



U L R2 U' R' B L y' M2 U2 M2 // cross
U2 B' U B U2 L' U' L // f2l1


y U' R U R' R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 y' R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 // f2l2 + f2l3

R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R // f2l4

U' f R U R' U' f' U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' // 2 look oll

U' R2 U R U' R' U' R' U' R U' R' U // 2 look pll

The solve was done white cross,
cross was yellow top, green front.

First time making an example solve, its pretty trash tho
I know this was already broken down but i wanted to test myself if i could do it.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 8, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> U L R2 U' R' B L y' M2 U2 M2 // cross
> U2 B' U B U2 L' U' L // f2l1
> 
> 
> ...


Make sure to include the next scramble next time.

Scramble: F' D2 B U2 F' L2 F D2 L2 R2 U2 L' B2 D F2 L B R B2 R D

CFOP
D L F' B L2 R U2 R S' U' S // XX-Cross (11,11)
U L U' L' F U' F' U' R' U R // F2L (11,22)
U F R U R' U' F' // OLL (7,29)
R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U' // PLL (19,48)

Petrus
L D' R F' // 2x2x2 (4,4)
L U' L2 F' L' F // 2x2x3 (6,10)
y F' B U' F B' R U2 F' U' F // EO (10,20)
U2 R' U' R' U2 R' U' R U' R U2 R' U2 R U' R' // F2L (16,36)
U R U R' U R U2 R2 U' R U' R' U2 R // OLL (14,50)
U' R U R' U' D R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 D' // PLL (16,66)

Next: B2 R B' D2 F2 L2 U' B2 L F' R2 F' U2 F L2 D2 L2 B L2 F D2


----------



## Nir1213 (Nov 8, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Make sure to include the next scramble next time.
> 
> Scramble: F' D2 B U2 F' L2 F D2 L2 R2 U2 L' B2 D F2 L B R B2 R D
> 
> ...


sorry i didnt because the next scramble was already put by @fun at the joy.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 8, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> sorry i didnt because the next scramble was already put by @fun at the joy.


Yeah, the next scramble was for you, then you have to put the next scramble for the next person.


----------



## TardySloth (Nov 10, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next: B2 R B' D2 F2 L2 U' B2 L F' R2 F' U2 F L2 D2 L2 B L2 F D2


Roux at alg.cubing.net

```
R U' r' F' R' U2                // L block  |  6h  7q  6s  7qs
r' B' r U B' r2' U2 R U' R2 U R // R square | 12h 15q 12s 15qs
U' r U' r'                      // R pair   |  4h  4q  4s  4qs
r' U2 R U R' U R                // CMLL     |  7h  8q  7s  8qs
U' M' U M U2 M2' U'             // EOLR     | 10h 13q  7s  9qs
M U2 M U2                       // L4E      |  6h  8q  4s  6qs
                                // total    | 45h 55q 40s 49qs
```


CFOP at alg.cubing.net

```
x2 y2                             // inspection
F' L R F D2 U L2'                 // cross         |  7h  9q  7s  9qs  7e
y' R U R' L' U' L                 // 1st pair      |  6h  6q  6s  6qs  7e
U R U' R' U2 R' U R               // 2nd pair      |  8h  9q  8s  9qs  8e
U' R U2 R' L U L'                 // 3rd pair      |  7h  8q  7s  8qs  7e
R U R' y F2' R U' R' U R U R' F2' // 4th pair (WV) | 12h 14q 12s 14qs 13e
L U2 L' U' L U2 R' U L' U' R      // PLL           | 11h 13q 11s 13qs 11e
                                  // total         | 51h 59q 51s 59qs 53e
```

Next: D2 F2 U B2 U' F2 U2 F2 R2 U' B R U2 B2 F D2 U2 R2 U F' R'


----------



## Devagio (Nov 11, 2020)

TardySloth said:


> D2 F2 U B2 U' F2 U2 F2 R2 U' B R U2 B2 F D2 U2 R2 U F' R'


Almost Mehta 

z2 y' // inspection
R2 F' D L // FB (4/4)
R2 u2 R2 F' U' F E2 // 3QB (7/11)
F R F2 U' F R' // EOLE (6/17)
U' R' U2 R U' R' U' R // 6CO (8/25)
U' R2 U2 R2 // Shift to PLL (4/29)
R B' R F2 R' B R F2 R2 E' // PLL (10/39)

Next: D' B' R' D R2 U' R' F U2 F D2 F2 B U2 R2 B' L2 U2 L' F' R2


----------



## TardySloth (Nov 11, 2020)

Devagio said:


> Next: D' B' R' D R2 U' R' F U2 F D2 F2 B U2 R2 B' L2 U2 L' F' R2


ROUX, kinda... with some EO-part before CMLL


```
y'                               // choose blue yellow block
L' F' M' L B' L'                 // L block |  7h  7q  6s  6qs
B d' R U2 R' U' r' U' R2' U2 R'  // R block | 11h 14q 11s 14qs
M' U' M U2                       // EO      |  6h  7q  4s  5qs
r' F2 R2 U2' R' F R U2' R2' F2 R // CMLL    | 11h 17q 11s 17qs
M U' M' U M'                     // EOLR    |  8h  8q  5s  5qs
U M U2 M                         // L4E     |  6h  7q  4s  5qs
                                 // total   | 49h 60q 41s 52qs
```


Next: U2 R2 U' L2 U' B2 D2 U' F2 R2 F2 U' L' B2 R' B L2 U L R' U2


----------



## Devagio (Nov 12, 2020)

TardySloth said:


> U2 R2 U' L2 U' B2 D2 U' F2 R2 F2 U' L' B2 R' B L2 U L R' U2


Mehta

y // inspection
L B2 L2 B L' D L' // FB+3QB (7/7)
y D' R U R' U L F' L' // EOLE+6CO (8/15)
M2 U R2 U' L2 B2 U' B2 E // 6CP+L5EP (9/24)

WTF! 24 move linear solution XD

Next: R' U2 L2 B2 F2 U' L2 B2 L2 U2 B2 F2 R B' D2 B2 L' R2 U2 B' R'


----------



## TardySloth (Nov 15, 2020)

Congrats to your amazing solution. I tried really hard to get a good solution with your 24STM scramble but I failed all the time. My best was around 39 STM, and I admit I stole your first block 

anyway:


Devagio said:


> R' U2 L2 B2 F2 U' L2 B2 L2 U2 B2 F2 R B' D2 B2 L' R2 U2 B' R'




```
z y                                // inspection
D' L F2 U2 B2' r F                 // L block  |  7s 10qs
M'U r U' R2 U                      // R square |  6s  7qs
R2' U' R' U2' r U r'               // R pair   |  7s  9qs
U2 R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R'        // CMLL     | 10s 14qs
M' U2 M' U' M2' U' M2' U2 M' U2 M' // LSE      | 11s 16qs
                                   // total    | 41s 56qs
```

Next: U D R2 D2 F2 L2 B R' L U B2 L2 D2 F2 D' L2 U R2 L2


----------



## Devagio (Nov 16, 2020)

TardySloth said:


> U D R2 D2 F2 L2 B R' L U B2 L2 D2 F2 D' L2 U R2 L2


Mehta (Fullstep, 33 STM)

z2 y' // inspection
B' R' U' B2 L2 // FB (5/5)
E2 R E R' U' R' u' // 3QB (7/12)
U' R F' U2 F // EOLE (5/17)
U' R' U2 R2 U R' U2 R // 6CO (8/25)
U R2 U R2 U' // 6CP (5/30)
S R2 S' // L5EP (3/33)

Basically a string of lucky cases

Next: B R2 U2 L' B2 L' F2 L' B2 L' F2 D U B F2 R' U' L' D'


----------



## TardySloth (Nov 17, 2020)

Devagio said:


> Next: B R2 U2 L' B2 L' F2 L' B2 L' F2 D U B F2 R' U' L' D'



*Roux* with twisted Right block and and EOLR before CMLL/COLL. Very lucky LSE-case after that.

```
z2                              // yellow red left block
B2' R F R B'                    // L block      |  5s  6qs
R' U2 M2 U' R                   // R square     |  5s  7qs
U' M U' M' r U r'               // R pair       |  7s  7qs
M2 U M' U' M                    // EOLR         |  5s  6qs
U2 R' U L U' R U' L' U' L U' L' // CMLL         | 12s 13qs
M2' U' R2                       // LSE + R-face |  3s  5qs
                                // total        | 37s 44qs
```


*CFOP* with some lookup help from algdb.net

```
y z2                             // inspection
L B' U B' F' U L F2 R'           // white cross    |  9h 10q
F' U2 F2 R' F' U R               // 2 pairs        |  7h  9q
d F' U2 F2 R' F' R               // 3rd pair       |  7h  9q
L' U2 L F' u' r U' r' D R        // 4th pair (VLS) | 10h 11q
F2 D' L U' L U L' D F2 R U' R' U // PLL            | 13h 15q
                                 // total          | 46h 54q
```


----------



## Devagio (Nov 17, 2020)

No next alg, so I'm picking one from CStimer.

U R' U' F L U' L F' R2 F U2 B D2 L2 F' U2 B D2 B L D

Mehta, 32 STM

y2 // inspection
F2 B U2 F L F' // FB (6/6)
R2 E' R u R' u2 // 3QB (6/12)
U' R F' U2 F R' // EOLE (6/18)
U R' U R U R' U2 // 6CO (7/25)
x D' R U2 R' D R U2 x' // 6CP (7/32)
L5EP skip, no AUF, no ADF

Getting extremely lucky solves in a row on this thread. These aren't exactly representative of the actual method.

Next: L2 B2 D R' B L F' B2 U2 D' B2 R2 U' L2 U L2 D2 B2 U R U2


----------



## TardySloth (Nov 17, 2020)

Devagio said:


> No next alg, so I'm picking one from CStimer.


Sorry - my fault.

But honestly I don't think it is just luck of your scrambles. I rotate your solve in a way to get the 1st block on my left hand side like Rouxers would do. And I pre-rotate the scramlbe to have white or yellow for bottom color. This is what I can see as I am only xy2 cn. And I am always impressed how efficient your intuitive steps are. At least after I tried to make the same 1st block from same scramble and I never beat you. But I am happy and proud *if* I find same or equal solution.




Devagio said:


> L2 B2 D R' B L F' B2 U2 D' B2 R2 U' L2 U L2 D2 B2 U R U2


*Roux.* At the 4th attempt to build my 2nd block I was satisfied how the EOLR looks after CMLL . "Lucky" fullstep.// View at 

```
x y                      // yellow blue
F2 R u' M' F'            // L block  |  5s  6qs
U' R' U2 r U' R' U r     // R square |  8s  9qs
U2 M U2' r U R'          // R pair   |  6s  8qs
R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2 // CMLL     |  9s 12qs
U M' U M' U2 M2'         // EOLR     |  6s  8qs
U M2' U2 M' U2 M'        // L4E      |  6s  9qs
                         // total    | 40s 52qs
```
48 HTM , 62 QTM , 40 STM , 52 SQTM and as there are no rotations: ETM=STM=42

Next: U' L' F2 D2 L2 F2 R2 U' B2 R2 L' B U B F2 L' F R2


----------



## Devagio (Nov 19, 2020)

TardySloth said:


> Sorry - my fault.
> 
> But honestly I don't think it is just luck of your scrambles. I rotate your solve in a way to get the 1st block on my left hand side like Rouxers would do. And I pre-rotate the scramlbe to have white or yellow for bottom color. This is what I can see as I am only xy2 cn. And I am always impressed how efficient your intuitive steps are. At least after I tried to make the same 1st block from same scramble and I never beat you. But I am happy and proud *if* I find same or equal solution.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that; though my solves normally are in the 45 ballpark so a 30-35 move solution cannot be based solely on efficiency. But yes, for a 1x2x3, being fully CN seems to make a world of a difference because every CE-pair can be used in 4 different ways (compared to 1-2 for x2y)

"Meta Mehta"

y2 // inspection
M' B2 U' L B2 // FB+1e (5/5)
u' R U R u R2 // +2e (6/11)
F' U F2 R F' R' // EOLE (6/17)
R' U' R U' R' U2 R' U' R2 // DR-block (9/26)
R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U' R' U R U2 R' // ZBLL (13/39)
E' // ABF (1/40)
(35 STM with cancellations)

This is basically the ZB-equivalent of Mehta, where after EO-ledge, we solve the DR-block with 1 alg (2-gen 9-mover, ~400 cases), and end up with ZBLL (~500 cases). HARCS gives sub-40 movecount. Better names coming soon.

Next: U' R2 B2 R L' F' R2 L' D' B2 L' U2 R2 F2 D2 B2 R' D2 R


----------



## TardySloth (Nov 20, 2020)

Devagio said:


> Next: U' R2 B2 R L' F' R2 L' D' B2 L' U2 R2 F2 D2 B2 R' D2 R




*Roux *with easy EO and skip of LR and L4E


```
x2 y                   // inspection
L D M D2 M2' D'        // L block  |  8h 11q  6s  8qs
r' U M2' U2 r U R'     // R square |  8h 11q  7s  9qs
M U R' U r U2 r' U' r  // R pair   | 10h 11q  9s 10qs
r' U r U2 R2' F R F' R // CMLL     |  9h 11q  9s 11qs
M' U M U2              // LSE      |  6h  7q  4s  5qs
                       // total    | 41h 51q 35s 43qs
```

Rotation free 35 STM (QSTM)


And skipping out moves is whopping 25 STM:


```
x2 y               // inspection
L D M D2 M2' D'    // L block  |  8h 11q  6s  8qs
r' U M2' U2 r U r' // R square |  8h 11q  7s  9qs
U R' U r           // R pair   |  4h  4q  4s  4qs
R2' F R F' r       // CMLL     |  5h  6q  5s  6qs
U M U2             // LSE      |  4h  5q  3s  4qs
                   // total    | 29h 37q 25s 31qs
```



*CFOP*, because cross is half solved (not my method so I had to look up ZBLL)

```
x2 y'                              // inspection
D R L F' L' D                      // pseudo cross |  6s  6qs
R' F U R F' D2                     // 1st pair     |  6s  7qs
y' R U' R2' U R U L U L'           // 2nd+3rd pair |  9s 10qs
U' R' U2 R U R' U' R               // 4th pair     |  8s  9qs
F D' F2 U' L2 U' L2 F U2 F2 D F2 U // ZBLL         | 13s 19qs
                                   //              | 42s 51qs
```


*Mehta, 2-Look*, because Dvagio posted a youtube-tutorial . Feels totally weird and I started Roux-like and then just turned the cube into EO step. But hey!!! I made it  

```
y x2                             // inspection
R D M' D2 M2 D'                  // L block           |  6s  8qs
U l' U L' U' M U' L U l2 U L' U' // Ring              | 13s 14qs
z f R U R' U' f'                 // Roux->Mehta + EO  |  6s  6qs
R2 U2 R2 U R' U L U' R U L'      // 6CO 1st Look (AS) | 11s 14qs
R2 F U' R2 U R2 U F' R2          // 6CO 2nd Look      |  9s 13qs
D R2' U' R2' U R2' D' R2'        // 6CP               |  8s 12qs
U' M' U M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2       // EPLL              | 10s 14qs
                                 //                   | 63s 81qs
```
A bit too much moves, but my 1st Roux solves weren't better, nor were my 1st CFOP tries.


Next: R U R2 B2 D2 R2 U' B2 F2 U' R2 U L2 F' U2 R D2 B' D2 L F


----------



## Neuro (Nov 25, 2020)

Mehta on Left, 38 STM

x y2 B2 r B F M' F//FB
R U r' U2 r' U2 M'//2x2x3+E slice edge
F' U' F2 R F' R'//EO+DR
U' R U R' U' D' R U2 R' D//CO
//CP Skip
U2 R' S2 R U R' S2 R U'//EP

Thought I'd try it out.

NEXT: F D R2 D2 F B L F' R2 B2 D R2 D' L2 B2 D' L2 D' L2 B2 F


----------



## Devagio (Nov 26, 2020)

Neuro said:


> F D R2 D2 F B L F' R2 B2 D R2 D' L2 B2 D' L2 D' L2 B2 F


This scramble happens to be a great example of the power of option-select
Mehta (All speedsolving variations)

y2 x // Inspection
D U2 L2 B' // FB (4/4)
E R u' R u' R' // 3QB (6/10)
S' U S U' F R' F' R // EOLE (8/18)

*6CO-6CP-L5EP:*
U2 R U2 R' U R U' R' U' R U' R' // 6CO (12/30)
U' R2 D' R2 U R2 U' R2 U' D R2 U R2 // 6CP (13/43)
M' U' M2 U' M2 U' M' U2 M2 // L5EP (9/52)

*6CO-APDR-PLL:*
U2 R U2 R' U R U' R' U' R U' R' // 6CO (12/30)
U2 R2 U2 U2 // APDR (4/34)
U2 R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' // PLL (16/50)

*DCAL-COLL-L5EP:*
U' R' U R' U2 R U R // DCAL (8/26)
U2 F U R' U' R F' U' R' U2 R // COLL (11/37)
y M' U2 M U' M' U2 M U // L5EP (8/45)

*TDR-ZBLL:*
R U' R' U2 R U' R U R2 // TDR (9/27)
U2 R U R' B' U R U R' U' B U' R U' R' U' // ZBLL (16/43)

Next: U' L2 R2 D R2 B2 U' R2 B2 U R B' U F' D B2 R U2 B' L'


----------



## Devagio (Nov 29, 2020)

Devagio said:


> U' L2 R2 D R2 B2 U' R2 B2 U R B' U F' D B2 R U2 B' L'



Here's an example where all variations give a similar movecount, close to average (except tdr of course).

x // inspection
B' U2 D B2 L' // FB (5/5)
E' R' u R' u R' // 3QB (6/11)
U R' B U2 B' R // EOLE (6/17)

6co-6cp-l5ep:
U2 R2 U2 R' U R' U R U2 R' // 6CO (10/27)
U' R2 U' R2 D' R2 D R2 U' R2 D' R2 // 6CP (12/39)
U M U2 M U M' U2 M' U // L5EP (9/48)

6co-apdr-pll:
U2 R2 U2 R' U R' U R U2 R' // 6CO (10/27)
R2 U' R2 U R2 U2 R2 // APDR (7-1=6/33)
u' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // PLL (14/47)

dcal-cdrll-l5ep:
U' R2 U R' U2 R U R' U R' // DCAL (10/27)
U2 R' U2 R F' R' F U2 F' R F // CDRLL (11/38)
y M U2 M U' M' U2 M' E // L5EP (8/46)

tdr-zbll:
R' U R' U' R2 U' R' U R' U' R U R // TDR (13-2=11/28)
L U' R' y' R2 U' R2 U R2 S r' R' // ZBLL (11/39)

Next: F' R2 D' L' F U' R2 D R2 U2 F2 L2 D2 B2 R2 F' U2 D2 L2 F' U


----------



## ProStar (Nov 30, 2020)

The first example solve that isn't with a Devagio Original for the first time in forever



Devagio said:


> Next: F' R2 D' L' F U' R2 D R2 U2 F2 L2 D2 B2 R2 F' U2 D2 L2 F' U



/* Scramble */
F' R2 D' L' F U' R2 D R2 U2 F2 L2 D2 B2 R2 F' U2 D2 L2 F' U

/* Solve */
z' // Inspection 

L' S D F L' D2 R U // EO2x2x2

x2 U L U2 L2 U' L2 // 2x2x3

y' R U' R F R' F' R U2 // 3rd Pair

y2 L' U L2' U F' U' L' U L F L' // VLSCP

R2 U' S' U2 S U' R2 U' // EP

// View at alg.cubing.net


NEXT: D' R2 U2 L2 D2 F2 L U2 B2 F2 L' U2 R2 D B' R F' D' L' R' F2


----------



## fun at the joy (Nov 30, 2020)

D' R2 U2 L2 D2 F2 L U2 B2 F2 L' U2 R2 D B' R F' D' L' R' F2

z
L' U' S' U F2 D2 // eo222
R' U' R U R2 U' R2 // xxxcross
L' U2 L U2 L' U' L U // stuff
x' R U R' D2 R U' R' D2 // l3c
29 stm

efficient and ergonomic solution

next: D2 L2 R2 B' U2 R2 B D2 F2 R2 B' R2 D' F U' B R2 F2 U' L' B


----------



## WoowyBaby (Nov 30, 2020)

Devagio said:


> Mehta (Fullstep, 33 STM)
> 
> 
> Basically a string of lucky cases
> ...



That's an insanely lucky solve lmaooo nice  (33 moves howwww??? )

I'm going to give this weird "Metha" method a try.....

(y2 z')
U2 L R2 u R' S // FB (6/6)
u R U R E2 R' E' // 3QB (7/13)
R S R S' R' // EOLE (5/18)
B U B' R2 F' U F // 6COP (7/25)
F' U S2 U' F U S2 R2 // L5EP (5/30)

30 moves hehe 

Next: R D' L' B2 D' F R U L2 U R2 L2 U' B2 D B2 U2 B2 F L2


----------



## WoowyBaby (Nov 30, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: R D' L' B2 D' F R U L2 U R2 L2 U' B2 D B2 U2 B2 F L2



Oops I accidentally quoted the last post on the previous page lol

Anyone else done that? 

Here's another solve using this weird "Metha" method:

D R' U' M2 U L // FB (6/6)
y' D R z // 3QB (2/8)
f' U f // EOLE (3/11)
R' U' R' u' R2 F' U' // 6CO (7/18)
F' U R2 F2 U' R2 U2 y' R2 U' R2 U' R2 // 6CP+L5EP (12/30)

Another 30 yey

I finished EOLE in just 11 moves, but then the rest was kinda unlucky so no sub-30.

Next: U2 R' U' L' B R' B' D' B' F2 D' L2 U B2 D' F2 L2 D2 B2 R2 D2


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 6, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: U2 R' U' L' B R' B' D' B' F2 D' L2 U B2 D' F2 L2 D2 B2 R2 D2



(x') D2 r2' F R2 U' B // (6) FB
R U r U' r U R r2' U' r // (10/16) SB
U' F U R2 D R' U' R D' R2' F' // (11/27) CMLL
U2 M' U M2' U M U2 M U2' M' // (10/37) LSE

NEXT : R2 U L2 U B2 U' F2 U B2 U' L B2 U' R2 D2 R D B F2
—


----------



## Neuro (Dec 6, 2020)

Roux, 36 STM

x2 R F' R D2 S2//FB
R2 U R2 U' R' U r2 U2 r' U r//SB
U' F R U R' U' F'
U' M U' M' U' M U M' U' M E2 M E2//LSE

FMC Roux, 24 STM 27 HTM (No Insertions, linear)

L2 U//FS
D R U F2 U'//SB
D' F' U F D' F2 U' F2 D2//LP+CMLL
F' B U F2 B2 D' F B' L2 F2 D'//LSE+Undo Premoves

L2 U//FS
D R U F2 U'//SB
D' F' U F D' F2 U' F2 D2//LP+CMLL
S R S2 R' S' R2 F2 U'//LSE+Undo Premoves

NEXT: B L2 U' L2 D F2 U B2 D L2 F' U2 R D U2 B L' B2 F2


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 6, 2020)

Neuro said:


> B L2 U' L2 D F2 U B2 D L2 F' U2 R D U2 B L' B2 F2



R D2 x' U' F2 r' U' r' U' F // (9) FB
M2' U' R' U R2 // (5/14) SB
M' U' M2' // (3/17) Pre-EO
F R' F' R U R U' r' // (8/25) OLLCP
U2 M U' M' U2 M U2 // (7/32) LSE

NEXT : L2 F' D2 F' D2 B D2 F U2 R2 B2 L' F2 D F D2 L2 R B' L2 U
—


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 6, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : L2 F' D2 F' D2 B D2 F U2 R2 B2 L' F2 D F D2 L2 R B' L2 U


CFOP, 52 STM
D U L F' D L D // Cross
U R U' R' U2 R' U' R // F2L 1
U' L U2 L' U' L U L' // F2L 2
R U2 R' U' L' U L // F2L 3+4
U' F U R U' R2 F' R U R U' R' // OLL
x' R' D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R2 F2 // PLL
alg.cubing.net

Petrus, 62 STM
B2 D U L F' L' R' U R U2 R U' R' D' // bad 2x2x2
R' D' R2 D' L' U2 L D // 2x2x3
U' F' U' F // EO
U2 R2 U' R' U2 R U R' U' R2 U' R' U' R U R' U2 R U' R' // F2L
U2 R' U R' U' y R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F U2 // LL
alg.cubing.net

Beginner's Mehta, 69 STM
F' L F R U L' U' L D B' R' U' R D2 // FB
U2 u' R' u R u2 R U R' F R' F' R u2 // 3QB
U2 F' U' F R U' R' // EOLE
U' F' r U R' U' r' F R // CO
U2 R2 U' R2 U' D' R2 U R2 U' R2 D R2 D' // CP
U' M' U2 M' U' M' U2 M U' M2 D // EP
alg.cubing.net

Next: U2 B' L U2 F' L2 B R2 F2 D2 L2 U' B2 D' B2 D2 R2 B2 D2 L' U2


----------



## fun at the joy (Dec 6, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next: U2 B' L U2 F' L2 B R2 F2 D2 L2 U' B2 D' B2 D2 R2 B2 D2 L' U2


Originally I had this:
x' z'

l B E2 L' // p223
U R' F' R // eo + square
I couldn't really find anything great after that but F' D leaves 5e5c in 10

Then IF does the job, especially that block comm for ab2e2e2c2c is very epic and I don't think I'd ever find this

x2 z

f R EU // p222
r' U r D' r' U' // p223
B D' R' U' R U' F R2 F' D F // finish in 20

next: D F R2 B U2 D' F' R' U' B2 L2 U2 L2 U' F2 D2 L2 F2 L2


----------



## WoowyBaby (Dec 7, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> Originally I had this:
> x' z'
> 
> l B E2 L' // p223
> ...



Wtf 20 moves

Um

o k

(Next is still- next: D F R2 B U2 D' F' R' U' B2 L2 U2 L2 U' F2 D2 L2 F2 L2)


----------



## ProStar (Dec 7, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> Wtf 20 moves
> 
> Um
> 
> ...



I mean, he did use IF. Still stupid good though 


(Next is still: D F R2 B U2 D' F' R' U' B2 L2 U2 L2 U' F2 D2 L2 F2 L2)


----------



## WoowyBaby (Dec 7, 2020)

ProStar said:


> (Next is still: D F R2 B U2 D' F' R' U' B2 L2 U2 L2 U' F2 D2 L2 F2 L2)



B L' D' F' // This does something, I think?
D' L // I think this does something too.
U' S2 // Ok we might be getting a start now
M2 L U' B2 R2 B2 U' L2 U2 // Alright we're done with the whole cube now in 17 moves
D' F2 D f2 U' F2 U f2 // Jk I missed about 3 corners I think ok there we go solved rubik's cube done now
lol

Next: B2 L2 B R2 F R2 B D2 R2 B' D L D' F R' U2 B2 F2 R2 F2


----------



## fun at the joy (Dec 7, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: B2 L2 B R2 F R2 B D2 R2 B' D L D' F R' U2 B2 F2 R2 F2


x'

U l' D L' // eo
U R2 D // 222
y' R' U' R2 U' // 223
z' U' R U R' U' r U2 r2 F2 r // stuff
U' R' F' r U R U' r' F // corners
M' U2 M U2 // l3e
34 stm

next: R2 F R2 L B U' D2 F L D B2 U L2 D F2 B2 D2 F2 R2 U'


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 7, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> next: R2 F R2 L B U' D2 F L D B2 U L2 D F2 B2 D2 F2 R2 U'


F U2 B U2 B U' L U2 L' U R F U' L' U L U2 F U F' // 2x2x3
U2 B U B' R U2 R' U R U' R' U2 R' U' R // EO F2L
r U R' U' r' F R F' U2 R2 U' R U' R U R' U R2 U D' R U' R' D U' // LL
alg.cubing.net

Next: B2 D' F R U' F2 R' D B2 R2 U2 F2 R2 U R2 B2 R2 B2 F R'


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 7, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> next: R2 F R2 L B U' D2 F L D B2 U L2 D F2 B2 D2 F2 R2 U'


Roux, 39 STM
x'z'
D2U'F'RU2B//FB 6/6
U2R2U2R2U'MU2RU'R'//SB 10/16
U'L'U'LU'LF'L'FL'U2L//CMLL 12/28
U2M'UMU2M'UMU'M2U2// LSE 11/39 

Well ben beat me to it but I am posting anyway


----------



## fun at the joy (Dec 7, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> Wtf 20 moves
> 
> Um
> 
> ...


lol have you seen this:


fun at the joy said:


> First of all I recommend this: https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1mppifILqu9Bu2phr8zhXGcXasBsSkv_S
> 
> The most common way to solve DR is 1. eo on 1 axis 2. co+eo on a 2nd axis.
> After eo you setup to triggers like R U2 R', R U R' or R and similar ones.
> ...


 
this has even less IF cheating


----------



## WoowyBaby (Dec 7, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next: B2 D' F R U' F2 R' D B2 R2 U2 F2 R2 U R2 B2 R2 B2 F R'



A New Method I just made up today:

(z2 y)
B F L' D' R F2 U R2 // Step 1
F' U F2 R' F' R // Step 2
U D2 R L U L' U R' // Step 3
U F2 L2 U2 R2 B2 R2 // Step 4
(29)

Next: R2 D R2 F2 U2 R2 U' B2 D2 R2 F2 B U' F2 U' L D F2 L R B'


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 7, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: R2 D R2 F2 U2 R2 U' B2 D2 R2 F2 B U' F2 U' L D F2 L R B'


x2
U'B2UF'LF'L'F//2x2x2 9/9
y U2DR'U'RUR'U'D'L'UL// 2x2x3 12/23
y rU'MUR'URU'R2F2RL'U'L//EO+F2L 11/34
R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R//OLL 9/43
U2 R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R2 U' D R' U R D' U2//PLL 17/60
Petrus 60 stm
and people say this is more efficient than roux
Next:B2 U B2 D' L2 U L2 R2 B2 R D' L' D' U' F U L2 R D


----------



## Cuberstache (Dec 8, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> and people say this is more efficient than roux


It can be if you're good at it (and use ZBLL). Here's the same scramble you did but more efficient.

y // Inspection
L2 R D F R2 D' // 2x2x2 (6/6)
U2 R' y U L F' L' // 2x2x3 (6/12)
U M' U R U' r' U2 R // EO + stuff (14/26)
D R' U R D' // F2L (5/31)
L' U R U' L U2 R' U' L' U R U' L R' U' // ZBLL (15/46)

(Next is still B2 U B2 D' L2 U L2 R2 B2 R D' L' D' U' F U L2 R D; I just wanted to defend Petrus a little)


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 8, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> Next:B2 U B2 D' L2 U L2 R2 B2 R D' L' D' U' F U L2 R D


Roux, 43 stm
y'
U'M2D'F'UF'//FB 5/5
R'URU'R'U'RUR'MU'R'URU'R'U'r// SB 19/24
RU2R'U'RU'R'//CMLL 7/31
U'MU'M'U2MUM2UD2M'D2//L6E 12/43
Next:F' U L2 D' L U F' D R U2 R D2 B2 R' B2 U2 L D2 R
EDIT:I just solved my own scramble


----------



## Devagio (Dec 8, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> B2 U B2 D' L2 U L2 R2 B2 R D' L' D' U' F U L2 R D


Mehta-TDR

z' x // inspection
L' D2 L' U' B // FB (5/5)
U' R' u R U2 R // Belt (6/11)
U S' U S // EO (4/15)
U' R2 U' R2 // TDR (4/19)
u R2 D' r U2 M U R' D R U R // ZBLL (12/31)

Literally my first attempt, probably what I'd do in a speedsolve if I knew the ZBLL.

Next: F2 R' B2 R B2 D2 U2 R' U2 B2 R2 D2 F D' B2 L B' R' F L D


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 8, 2020)

Devagio said:


> Next: F2 R' B2 R B2 D2 U2 R' U2 B2 R2 D2 F D' B2 L B' R' F L D


CFOP, 56 STM

x2 // Inspection
R F' L B R U' R2 U L2 // X-Cross
U' R U R' L U' L' // F2L 2
D U2 R U' R' D' // F2L 3
y L' U L U L' U L2 F' L' F // F2L 4
U r U R' U' r' F R F' // OLL
R' U R' U' y R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F U // PLL

alg.cubing.net

Next: F' R' B' R' L' B2 D' B2 D2 B2 R' B2 L2 D2 R2 L' D2 R' D2 B


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 8, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next: F' R' B' R' L' B2 D' B2 D2 B2 R' B2 L2 D2 R2 L' D2 R' D2 B


CFOP,45 stm
z2x'//Inspection
R2FR//Cross
yRU2R'FUF'D'//Pairs 1+2
LUL'U2R'U'RU2LUL'M2U2M2y'U'L'UL//Pairs 3+4
rU2R'U'RU'r'//OLL
M'UM2UM2UM'U2M2U2//PLL
not exactly the best techniques for a practical solve, but good stm
Next:L B' F2 U2 R2 F2 U2 R2 F R2 U2 F' L B' R2 B F D R B'


----------



## fun at the joy (Dec 8, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next: F' R' B' R' L' B2 D' B2 D2 B2 R' B2 L2 D2 R2 L' D2 R' D2 B


first try

y z2

F2 L R' U' D' R' F D' // xcross
L' U L U' L' U L U2 R U R' // f2l2
U' L U F' L' F // f2l3 + f2l4
U l U2 L' U' L U' l' // oll
x L U' L D2 L' U L D2 L2 // pll
42 htm



DNF_Cuber said:


> Next: L B' F2 U2 R2 F2 U2 R2 F R2 U2 F' L B' R2 B F D R B'



x z

D' F' U2 R' U' // eo
l' L2 U L' D2 // 223
R' U R' U R2 U2 // pf2l
z' R U R' U R U2 (R') // oll
x (R2) D2 R U R' D2 R U' R B r // pll
33 htm

next: R2 U B' U' F2 U B2 D' L2 R2 D2 F2 D F L R2 F' L' R' U


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 8, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> next: R2 U B' U' F2 U B2 D' L2 R2 D2 F2 D F L R2 F' L' R' U



Here goes nothing

First try
x' z U R2 F D' L D' F D // cross (8 STM)
R' U R U' f R' f' // f2l 1 (7 STM)
U' f L' f' U L U' L' // f2l 2 (8 STM)
U L' U2 L U L' U' L // f2l 3 (8 STM)
U' R U' R' U' F' U F // f2l 4 + oll (8 STM)
F' R U R' U' R' F R2 F U' R' U' R U F' R' // PLL (16 STM)
55 STM

Not the most efficient, but I think the solution is pretty fingertrick friendly

Next: U' F2 U' F2 R2 D L2 U2 B2 U R2 U' R U2 B' F D R2 D2 R U2


----------



## WoowyBaby (Dec 9, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> Next: U' F2 U' F2 R2 D L2 U2 B2 U R2 U' R U2 B' F D R2 D2 R U2



(z)
S' u U2 R2 // Psuedo X-Cross
D' R U' R' // Second Pair
u' U2 L' U' L // F2L-1 (13)
U' R' U R // Orient Edges
y U2 R U R' // Last Slot
u' r2 B2 r2 U' r U2 r' U L2 F2 L' U' L' // ZBLL (Edit: I actually looked this alg up; rest of solve by hand) (35)

Next: U2 L' D' R L F U' D R L2 B2 D2 R2 D2 F' L2 U2 F' U2 B D2


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 9, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: U2 L' D' R L F U' D R L2 B2 D2 R2 D2 F' L2 U2 F' U2 B D2


x2
L'DFL'UR2//Cross, 7/7
UR'U'RL'UL//Pair 1, 7/14
URU2R2U'R//Pair 2, 6/20
LUL'URUR'//Pair 3 7/27
yU2R'U'RUR'U'R//Pair 4 8/35
U'fRUR2U'R'URU'f'// OLL 11/46
U2M2UMU2M'UM2U'//PLL 9/55
Next: D R F' B' D B R' B R2 D2 L2 B2 U' B2 U B2 R2 U L'


----------



## Neuro (Dec 10, 2020)

Roux, 38 STM

z' y U' R r F B2 R' B2//FB
R2 r U' R U r U' r2 R' U2 r' U' r//SB
U F R' F' R U2 R U2' R'//CMLL
U2 M' U M U M U2 M U2//LSE

NEXT: B U L2 D2 L2 D2 B L2 D2 U2 F R2 L' D R' F2 L F' L


----------



## Username: Username: (Dec 10, 2020)

NMB Roux, 51 stm oof

x2 y' // Inspection
(U D) L' D2 // FS
R' F U F' // FB
U F' U F U' R2 // SS
M' U' R U' R' r U R' // LP
U2 r U' r' U r' D' r U' r' D r // Easy case with easy pattern recognition
M U' M' U' M U' M' U2 M U2 M' U M2 U M2 U R2 // Lol

Next:
F D L2 U' L2 D L2 B2 F2 D F2 U' F2 R U R' D' B' L' F'


----------



## fun at the joy (Dec 10, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> Next:
> F D L2 U' L2 D L2 B2 F2 D F2 U' F2 R U R' D' B' L' F'


y'
R U2 F D2 // cross
U L U L' // f2l1 
U' R' U2 R // f2l2
F' U' (F) // f2l3
(F) R U R' U' F' // eo
U L D L' U L D' (L' U' L' U L) // f2l4
(L' U' L U L) F' L2 U L U L' U' L F // pll
36 htm

next:
R2 D' B U' L2 F2 R B2 U L2 F2 U2 F2 D2 L2 D R2 F2 B' L' U


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 12, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> R2 D' B U' L2 F2 R B2 U L2 F2 U2 F2 D2 L2 D R2 F2 B' L' U



Roux 32 STM

(z2) U' R' D' U2 B // (5) FB
U' M' U R2 U2 R U' R' U R' U2 r // (12/17) SB
M2' U' F' U' L' U L F // (8/25) CMLL + EO
U' M2' U' M' D2 M D2 // (7/32) LSE

NEXT : U' D B U' L D2 R' F' R2 B R B2 U2 R' L B2 L U2 F2 D2 F2
—


----------



## Cuberstache (Dec 12, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : U' D B U' L D2 R' F' R2 B R B2 U2 R' L B2 L U2 F2 D2 F2


Mehta-TDR, 37 ETM (with cancellations)

z' y2 // Inspection
D L U2 L (F' B') // FB
u R2 E2 R u' R' U' R // 3QB
U' F R F2 U' F R' // EOLE
U R U' R' U R U R' (U D') R (U' R' // TDR
R U') L' U R' U' L (U D2) // ZBLL

NEXT: B2 D' R2 F2 U R2 U' B2 L2 U L2 F2 B' R' B2 U' R' F D B' U2


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 12, 2020)

CFOP, WC
z2 // inspection
F' D' F' R' F' D2 L F' L' //cross
U2 R' U R F' U F //1st pair
U L U L' U' f R' f' //second pair
U' L' U2 L U2 y' L' U' L //third pair
R U R' U2 R U' R' //fourth pair
U2 R U R' U R U2 R' F R U R' U' F' //OLL
R2 F2 R U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F R2 U' //PLL

NEXT: L2 F R L2 D2 F2 D R2 B2 R2 F2 U R2 D B' F2 U2 R' U L U
yay 444th post


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 12, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> NEXT: L2 F R L2 D2 F2 D R2 B2 R2 F2 U R2 D B' F2 U2 R' U L U


CFOP, 50 STM
x // Inspection
R D F U M // Cross
U' R U R' // F2L 1
U2 L U' L' U L U L' // F2L 2
D2 L' U2 L R' U' R U2 R' U' R D2 // F2L 3+4
U' r' R2 U R' U r U2 r' U M' // OLL
U M2 U' M2 U' M' U2 M2 U2 M' // PLL
alg.cubing.net

Petrus, 76 STM
R D R L' D' F' L R U' R2 F R F' L' F U' F' U D F // 2x2x3
y2 U2 F' U' F2 R2 F' // EO
R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U' (R' U' R U)2 R' U' R // F2L
F' r U R' U' r' F R U2 F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U2 // LL
alg.cubing.net
I have wrecked the Petrus method...

Beginner's Mehta, 85 STM
R' U' B U B U2 L' u' F' u R U L' U' L // FB
R2 u2 R U R' u U2 R2 U R' u' F' U F u R2 u // 3QB
U2 F U R U' R' F' R U R' // EOLE
U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R U2 R2 r U R' U' r' F R F' // CO
U2 R2 U' R2 U D R2 U2 R2 U R2 U R2 D2 // CP
M' U2 M' U' M U2 M' U' M2 U' D // EP
alg.cubing.net
I have also wrecked your method, Devagio...

Next: L2 D R U2 B2 F2 R D2 L F2 L' B2 D L R B R2 D U'


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 12, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next: L2 D R U2 B2 F2 R D2 L F2 L' B2 D L R B R2 D U'


CFOP, 65 STM
x2
D'R'D2F'//Cross 4/4
RU'R'LUL2U2L//Pair 1 8/12
RUR'yU2RUR2URUR'U'R//Pair 2 +3 13/25
UL'ULU'LF'L'FL'UL//Pair 4 12/37
U'f'L'U'L2UL'fLU'L'//OLL 11/48
U R U R' U' D R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 D' U//PLL 17/65
Next: F D B R' L' D B' D2 R' U' F2 R2 L D2 F2 B2 R' F2 U2 B2


----------



## trangium (Dec 12, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> F D B R' L' D B' D2 R' U' F2 R2 L D2 F2 B2 R' F2 U2 B2



CFCE, 47 STM
F' R L2 F' L' D L // Cross
U' F R' U2 R F' // 1st pair
L U' L' // 2nd pair
R U' R' // 3rd pair
U' L' U2 L U' F U F' // 4th pair
R U2 R2 F R F' R U2 R' // CLL
U R U R' U' M' U R U' r' U2 // ELL

Petrus except I don't wreck it, 48 HTM
R D F' U F' U' L2 // 2x2x2
r U r' U' F' U2 F' // 2x2x3
F R F2 U' F // EO
R' U R' U2 R' U R2 U' R' // F2L
U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R // OLL
U2 x R2 F R F' R U2 r' U r U2 B2 // PLL

Beginner's Mehta except I don't wreck it, 65 STM
D' L2 F D R' D2 F2 // FB
u R2 u' U' R' u' R U' R' // Belt
U R F R2 F' R // EO
R' U R U2 D R' U R D' // 6CO-1
U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R' // 6CO-2
R2 U R2 // 6CP-1
U' R U R' B2 R U' R U R2 B2 // 6CP-2
U S' U2 S // L5EP-1
M2 U M' U2 M U M2 D2 // L5EP-2


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 13, 2020)

Hi,
Next is missing.


----------



## Devagio (Dec 13, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> Hi,
> Next is missing.


I'll use a random CS-timer scramble.
Scr: R2 B' R2 D B2 U' B' L' U2 F' R2 D2 B' R2 B2 D2 B' U2 B D2

Mehta-CDRLL, but it's done by a computer program using move-optimal solutions for FB and 3QB, and speed-optimal algorithms for the rest.

U2 L2 D2 F' R2 z2 // FB (5/5)
U2 R u2 R // 3QB (4/9)
u U2 R F R' F' // EOLE (6/15)
R U R' U2 D R' U R D' R U' R // DCAL (12/27)
u2 F U R' U' R F' U' R' U2 R // CDRLL (11/38)
U y M' U2 M U' M' U2 M // L5EP (8/46)
U // ABF (1/47)

Next: F2 D2 B L2 F' U2 F L2 U2 L' F D B' R B U F L' B


----------



## Sub1Hour (Dec 13, 2020)

Devagio said:


> Next: F2 D2 B L2 F' U2 F L2 U2 L' F D B' R B U F L' B


U D' R2 F R' B' U' B // EO
U' R2 L D // Line
L' R' U' R' L' U2 L2 U' L' U L U2 R2 U2 R U R U' R' U L U L' U2 R U R' U2 // F2L (bruh)
F' L F R F' L F // Cancel into OLL
U' R' U R' U' y R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F U' // V perm

If you couldn't tell I'm new to ZZ

NEXT: B2 L' F2 R2 F2 U2 L' F D R2 D2 L2 D2 B F L' U' R' D2


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 13, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> B2 L' F2 R2 F2 U2 L' F D R2 D2 L2 D2 B F L' U' R' D2



(y') U2 F r D r' D' // (6) FB
R2 U2 r U2 R r U2 r U' r // (10/16) SB
U M2' R U2 r D r' U2 r D' r' R' // (12/28) CMLL + EO
U M2' U M2' U // (5/33) LSE

NEXT : D R D2 L' B U R B' U F2 L' B2 L F2 R B2 D2 R2 U2 R2
—


----------



## fun at the joy (Dec 13, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : D R D2 L' B U R B' U F2 L' B2 L F2 R B2 D2 R2 U2 R2
> —


y
U2 L D' L // 222
U R' U' R' U F' r U r' // f2l2
U R U R' // f23l
y U R' F R F' R' F R // f2l4
y r2 F' r D' r' F r D // l3c
33 htm

next: F R' B' U2 L' D' R2 B L' R2 D2 F2 L2 F2 B' R2 B D2 L2


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 13, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> next: F R' B' U2 L' D' R2 B L' R2 D2 F2 L2 F2 B' R2 B D2 L2


Mehta, but I suck at it
x2 y
R2B2M2UM'U'M//Block 7/7
U'R'u2R'uURU'R'u2//3qb 10/17
UFRF'UR//EOledge(is that what its called?) 6/23
U'R2U'R'U2R2U'R2U'R2U2R'//6CO 10/33
U'R2URUR'F'RUR'U'R'FR2U'R'//6CP 16/49
R2U2R2U2R2//Fix belt 5/54
D'U'M'U2MD2M2UMU2M'UM2U//L5EP 14/68
I am not 100% sure if I was supposed to do the 6 corners part before or after I did a D' for L5EP
Next:U F U' D R' U' D2 F' D2 F2 L B2 U2 R B2 R2 B2 R U2 R B'


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 13, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> EOledge(is that what its called?)


It’s EOLE (edge orientation + last edge).


----------



## RedstoneTim (Dec 13, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> Next:U F U' D R' U' D2 F' D2 F2 L B2 U2 R B2 R2 B2 R U2 R B'


34 STM

y'
L D' B U L D' L2 E R2 U2 // FBEO + 2 pairs
y R U R' U' R U' R' U' R U R' F' u // COLL
M S U' S' M' U' M u2 M' E2 U // L7E

Next: L2 F2 D2 L2 U2 R2 B' R2 B L2 F D F' R' B2 F L U' F' R U


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 13, 2020)

RedstoneTim said:


> L2 F2 D2 L2 U2 R2 B' R2 B L2 F D F' R' B2 F L U' F' R U



Roux 32 STM :

(x z') U F' U r U' B' // (6) FB
r U r' U' r2 U2 R' U2 R U' // (10/16) almost SB
R D R' U' R D' r2' // (7/23) SB + CMLL
U' M' U M' U M' U2 M U2 // (9/32) LSE

NEXT : F' D2 L2 F R2 D2 F2 D2 F D2 R2 D U R D L2 R' B D R2 U' D'
—


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 13, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : F' D2 L2 F R2 D2 F2 D2 F D2 R2 D U R D L2 R' B D R2 U' D'


Mehta but I suck maybe a little less (65stm)
y
D2UR2B2F'U'R'URFR'F//FB 12/12
URu2R'uU'R//3qb 6/18 (I count the uU' as 1)
F'UFURU'R'//EOLE 7/25
U'R2U2RUR'URU2R//6CO 10/35
FRU'R'U'RUR'F'RUR'U'R'FRF'//6CP 17/52
U'D'M'U2MD2M2UM'U2MUM2//L5EP 13/65
Next:F2 R D L2 U2 D2 L U B2 R2 F D2 B U2 B L2 D2 R2 F' L2 D


----------



## Neuro (Dec 14, 2020)

Roux, 35 STM

y' F' B' r D' B D2//FB
U M2 U R' U r2' R U' r//SB
R2' D' R U2 R' D R U2 R//CMLL
M U M' U M2' U' M2' U2 M' U2 M'//LSE

I'm going to try and write my solves/reconstructions in more ergonomic ways. That way people can learn to fingertrick Roux solutions better. Granted this wasn't the best solve to start this goal with lol, the first and second blocks are very hard to fingertrick.

NEXT: U2 D R U' F B U' R L2 F' R2 F L2 B' D2 B2 U2 R2 B R'


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 14, 2020)

Neuro said:


> NEXT: U2 D R U' F B U' R L2 F' R2 F L2 B' D2 B2 U2 R2 B R'



y' R2 u2 R u2 U' R B' // (7) FB
r U' R' U' r U2 R U' M2' U R // (11/18) SB + EO
U' F R U R' U' R U' R' U' R U R' F' // (14/32) COLL
U' M U2 M // (4/36) LSE

NEXT : U F' U2 L2 R2 F' R2 F' U2 F L2 U F' R F' L2 D' L2 F L2
—


----------



## Devagio (Dec 14, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> U F' U2 L2 R2 F' R2 F' U2 F L2 U F' R F' L2 D' L2 F L2


Mehta-TDR (35 STM)

y' // inspection
L F D B' F' // FB (5/5)
U B2 E' B2 R // 3QB (5/10)
U2 R F R' F2 U2 F // EOLE (7/17)
U R U R' D' U2 R U R' // TDR (9/26)
y R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2 // ZBLL (9/35)

Next: F2 L' F2 R' F2 D2 L B2 L2 B2 U2 B' D R B2 R U' R2 F' L2


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 14, 2020)

cfop yellow cross
y2 //inspection
F2 D2 F D2 U L R' //xcross
U2 R' U2 R U f' L f //f2l-2
y R U' R' U2 F U' F' //f2l-3
U2 R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' //f2l-4
U f R U R' U' f' U' F R U R' U' F' //oll
U' R' U R' U' R D' R' D R' U D' R2 U' R2 D R2 U2 //pll
next :L D' F2 D' L2 B2 L2 U' L2 B2 D2 B' D L' F' U B L2 F2 D2


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 14, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> next :L D' F2 D' L2 B2 L2 U' L2 B2 D2 B' D L' F' U B L2 F2 D2


Me wrecking Beginner's Mehta again with 81 STM

z2 // Inspection
U2 L U' L U2 F' L' U' L2 U' L' U L U' L' // FB
u' R' u' U2 R U' R' u2 R' u R U' R' u' U2 F U R U' R' F' // EO Belt
U R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R' U2 R2 r U R' U' r' F R F' // CO
U R2 U R2 U' R2 D R2 U' R2 U R2 D2 U' M' U2 M' U' M2 U2 M2 U' M2 U' D // Finish
alg.cubing.net

Next: B' L D2 R D2 U2 L' B2 R' F2 D2 R D R2 B' L D U2 L' F'


----------



## fun at the joy (Dec 14, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next: B' L D2 R D2 U2 L' B2 R' F2 D2 R D R2 B' L D U2 L' F'


x y
D L2 U2 L E // fb
M U M' U R' U2 R U' M U2 M2 U r' F R F' // sb + cmll
M2 U' M2 U' // lse
25 stm

nice

next: U2 L' D U2 L2 D B2 R2 F2 U' B2 L2 R D B' L' R U F2


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 14, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> next: U2 L' D U2 L2 D B2 R2 F2 U' B2 L2 R D B' L' R U F2


Mehta
y
F' L B2 F2 U2 D R' D'//FB 8/8
R2 u R' u' R U' R' u'//3QB 8/16
F' U2 F R U2 R U2 R2//EOLE 8/24
U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R'//6CO 10/34
U R2 U R2 U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' //6CP 18/52
U D' M' U2 M D U M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 U //L5EP 15/67
Next: D L2 B' R' U2 R2 B F2 U2 D F2 D2 R2 F2 R2 B2 R F'


----------



## Cuberstache (Dec 15, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> Next: D L2 B' R' U2 R2 B F2 U2 D F2 D2 R2 F2 R2 B2 R F'


Mehta-TDR, 41 ETM (with cancellations)

y x' // Inspection
L M' U2 r' D' // FB (5/5)
R2 E2 R u' R // 3QB (5/10)
U2 R' F R F' U' R' F R F' // EOLE (10/20)
U2 R U2 R' U2 R' U R' (U' R // TDR (9/29)
R' U2) R F U' R' U R U F' R' U R (U2 D') // ZBLL (12/41)

Mehta-TDR is so good it's crazy. If only I had the time and motivation to learn 900 algs for 3x3...

NEXT: D' L U' R U R' D' L B' L' F2 B2 L2 B2 R D2 B2 D2 R2 B2


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 15, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> NEXT: D' L U' R U R' D' L B' L' F2 B2 L2 B2 R D2 B2 D2 R2 B2



First attempt:
x2 // inspection
F U2 L2 F' U D' R' D // cross + preserve pair
R' U2 R // F2L #1
y' U2 R2 u' R2 u R2 // F2L #2
U R U' R' U L' U' L // F2L #3
d' L' U' L U L' U' L // F2L #4
U' R U R' U R U2 R' F R U R' U' F' // OLL
U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // PLL

60 STM oof

next: R' B' L' F' U' L U B' R2 U' D2 F2 D' L2 B2 R2 U B2


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 15, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> next: R' B' L' F' U' L U B' R2 U' D2 F2 D' L2 B2 R2 U B2


cfop wc
y z2 //inspection
R' F D2 R' D //xcross
U' L U L' U y R' U' R //f2l-2
y L' U L U L' U L U' L' U L //f2l-3
y' U2 L' U' L U L' U' L //f2l-4
U2 M' R' U' R U' R' U2 R U' M //oll
U F R U' R' U' R U R F' R U R' U' R' F R F' //pll
ouch 64 moves
Next: U2 R' F2 L2 B2 R2 D2 F2 D B2 D B2 L2 B' D' L R' U B L2 B'


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 15, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> Next: U2 R' F2 L2 B2 R2 D2 F2 D B2 D B2 L2 B' D' L R' U B L2 B'


If I attempt Mehta enough times, I'll do good eventually, won't I?

72 STM
y' // Inspection
U2 D B U' B R2 U2 L2 R' U2 L // FB
u R U u2 R' u U' R // 3QB
U' R F R' U R U' R' F' // EOLE
R2 U2 R2 U R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // CO
U R' D R U' R D' R' U2 R D R' U R' D' R D' // CP
U2 M' U2 M U' M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 U' D // EP
alg.cubing.net

Next: F2 L2 F2 U' F' D B U' R F2 B2 R' D2 R' F2 D2 L2 F2 R U' R


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 15, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next: F2 L2 F2 U' F' D B U' R F2 B2 R' D2 R' F2 D2 L2 F2 R U' R


petrus
x2 R' D2 F' U2 F' U F D
U2 y R2 U R' U2 R2 U R'
y R2 F' U F
U2 R2 U' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R' U R U2 R' U R
U2 L U' R' U L' U' R
U M' U' M2 U' M2 U' M' U2 M2 U'

wow 59 moves @BenChristman1 how much can we wreck petrus 

Next: D B R B' U' L2 F2 U' F' R2 F2 D' B2 R2 D F2 R2 F2 D2


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 15, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> Next: D B R B' U' L2 F2 U' F' R2 F2 D' B2 R2 D F2 R2 F2 D2


Super lucky roux FB
x2 y
D2 U L U' L' D2 //FB 6/6
U2 r2 U' R' U' R U r U r' U R' U' R // SB 14/20
U R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R'// CMLL 10/30
M' U' M U M' U M U2 M U' M U' M2 U M U2 M U2 // LSE 18/48
Next:U2 B R2 B F D2 F L2 D2 U2 L' D' R2 D' F L' D F' L2 R'


----------



## zinzan8 (Dec 15, 2020)

Man, these solve examples are great. I can never see how to create an X-cross on the fly like you guys do, or even how to preserve a pair that I spot during inspection. I can only hope that going through these CFOP examples each day, I'll start to "get it".


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 15, 2020)

zinzan8 said:


> Man, these solve examples are great. I can never see how to create an X-cross on the fly like you guys do, or even how to preserve a pair that I spot during inspection. I can only hope that going through these CFOP examples each day, I'll start to "get it".


I'll do another CFOP solve for you, then.


DNF_Cuber said:


> Next:U2 B R2 B F D2 F L2 D2 U2 L' D' R2 D' F L' D F' L2 R'


CFOP, 57 STM
z2 // Inspection
U L F' U2 D L D2 F' // Cross
L U2 L' U R U R' // F2L 1
U' L U L' F U F' // F2L 2
U' f' L f // F2L 3
y R U R' U' R U R' // F2L 4
U r U r' U2 r U2 R' U2 R U' r' // OLL
U' x R2 F R F' R U2 r' U r U2 x' U // PLL
alg.cubing.net

Mehta again, 81 STM
z2 // Inspection
U L U F' D2 L U' L U2 L' U R' U' R D // FB
u' R2 U u2 R' u R U' R' u2 // 3QB
R U R F U R U' R' F' R2 U R U' R' // EOLE
U' R2 U' R' U R' U R U2 R' // CO
R2 U' R2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' D' // CP
U' M' U2 M U M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 U D // EP
alg.cubing.net

Next: L2 D B' R B R L' F2 D' F L2 F B2 D2 B L2 D2 F' L2 F'


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 15, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> L2 D B' R B R L' F2 D' F L2 F B2 D2 B L2 D2 F' L2 F'



Roux 35 STM

(y z) U R F2 E' r F' // (6) FB
R' U r' U' r' U M' U2 R' U r // (11/17) SB
U F' r U r' U2 R' F2 R // (9/26) CMLL
M U M U2 M U2 M2 U M // (9/35) LSE

NEXT : D2 B2 D' F2 D L2 R2 F2 D' R2 U2 B' R' F' U L R D' B' F' R'
—


----------



## RedstoneTim (Dec 16, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : D2 B2 D' F2 D L2 R2 F2 D' R2 U2 B' R' F' U L R D' B' F' R'


"Roux", 27 STM

z
r' E r E' // FB
U2 M U r U' R U2 R' // SB
U2 M U' M U2 r2 // LSE
x' D2 R' U' R D2 R' U R' F' // CMLL

Next: F2 L2 F' L2 R2 D2 B' D2 U2 L2 F' D' B U' L' R' B' U2 F2 D' B2


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 16, 2020)

RedstoneTim said:


> F2 L2 F' L2 R2 D2 B' D2 U2 L2 F' D' B U' L' R' B' U2 F2 D' B2



ZZ 35 STM 

(y' z2) U2 R' F B D' // (5) EOL
R U R' U' R2 L U' L' // (8/13) Square
R' U' R' U2 R' // (5/18) F2L-1
U2 L' U' L // (4/22) F2L
y R' U' R U' R' U R U L U' R' U M // (13/35) ZBLL

NEXT : L2 B2 L D2 L2 B2 R F2 L U2 R F' R2 F' L U' R U2 R2 F
—


----------



## Devagio (Dec 16, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> L2 B2 L D2 L2 B2 R F2 L U2 R F' R2 F' L U' R U2 R2 F


Mehta-TDR, 31 STM

z' // Inspection
F2 L' U' L2 F2 // FB (5/5)
E R E R' // 3QB (4/9)
F R' F' R2 U R U2 R2 // EOLE + TDR (8/17)
y' R D R' U' R D' R2 U' R U2 R' U' R D2 // ZBLL (14/31)

17 moves to ZBLL is pretty neat though

Next: L' B U2 B' U D F2 D2 B L' U2 D2 L U2 B2 R' F2 U2 L2 U2


----------



## RedstoneTim (Dec 16, 2020)

Devagio said:


> Next: L' B U2 B' U D F2 D2 B L' U2 D2 L U2 B2 R' F2 U2 L2 U2


ZZ-d with EOCross, 37 STM

z2
R B2 E F L U2 R2 D' // XEOCross
L U' L' U2 L' U L // 2nd pair
U2 R B2 R' B2 // 3rd pair
U2 M' B' R B r2 // CPLS
F2 r U L' U' L U L' U L U' // 2GLL

Next: U' F2 U' L2 U L2 B2 D' L2 U' L2 F' D' L2 B L2 U L D F


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 16, 2020)

RedstoneTim said:


> Next: U' F2 U' L2 U L2 B2 D' L2 U' L2 F' D' L2 B L2 U L D F


CFOP bc
x
L' y D R' D' R D2
L U2 L' U' f R' f'
U2 L' U' L U L' U' L
R U R' L U' L'
R U2 R' U R U' R'
U' f R U R' U' R U R' U' f'
U x' R U' R D2 R' U R D2 R2
58 moves

Next: D' R2 F D2 B' L2 R2 D2 F' D2 R2 F2 U2 R F2 D' L2 B L D2


----------



## TardySloth (Dec 16, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> D' R2 F D2 B' L2 R2 D2 F' D2 R2 F2 U2 R F2 D' L2 B L D2



Roux with twist on the right face.
Fullstep, 34 STM, 41 QSTM:


```
y                          // inspection
U2 R F M' u                // L block  |  5s  6qs
R' U' R U2' R'             // R square |  5s  6qs
U R' M' U r                // R pair   |  5s  5qs
(U2') R' U2 R U R' U r     // CMLL     |  8s 10qs
U2 M' U M' U' M2' U' M' U2 // LSE      |  9s 12qs
r R                        // R face   |  2s  2qs
                           // total    | 34s 41qs
```

Next: R2 B R2 F' U2 B2 L2 F' D2 U2 B' R2 U' B' L2 R2 F' U R2


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 16, 2020)

TardySloth said:


> R2 B R2 F' U2 B2 L2 F' D2 U2 B' R2 U' B' L2 R2 F' U R2



(y') D2 r B' // (3) Square L
F' M U' r F R2 // (6/9) Square R
M U2 F2 // (3/12) Block L
r' F r // (3/15) Block R + EO
U r U2' R' U2 R' F R F' M // (10/25) CMLL
U' M U2 M' U M' D2 M' D2 // (9/34) LSE

NEXT : R2 F2 U' L2 D L2 F2 R2 D2 B2 F2 R' F' L B2 R2 U' R D' R F'
—


----------



## TardySloth (Dec 17, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : R2 F2 U' L2 D L2 F2 R2 D2 B2 F2 R' F' L B2 R2 U' R D' R F'



Roux, yellow-orange block, fullstep;
32 STM / 35 HTM / 40 QSTM / 44 QTM

```
x                   // inspection
B2 U F2 U F'        // L square |  5h  7q  5s  7qs
U R U2 B2' U' B2    // L pair   |  6h  9q  6s  9qs
r' U' r             // R square |  3h  3q  3s  3qs
F' U' F             // R pair   |  3h  3q  3s  3qs
r U R' U' R' F R F' // CMLL     |  8h  8q  8s  8qs
U M U M2' U2 M' U2  // LSE      | 10h 14q  7s 10qs
                    // total    | 35h 44q 32s 40qs
```


Next: L B2 F2 R2 U2 B2 L' F2 R' F2 U2 D' B D L F U' R2 D' B R'


----------



## Cuberstache (Dec 17, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : R2 F2 U' L2 D L2 F2 R2 D2 B2 F2 R' F' L B2 R2 U' R D' R F'


Mehta-TDR, 44 ETM

x2 // Inspection
R' S2 R2 U2 L (D' U2) L2 u2 // FB + 1 (8/8)
R S R S' u' // 3QB (5/13)
U2 R2 U' F R F' R2 // EOLE (7/20)
R (U' D) R' U' R (U2 D') R' // TDR (7/27)
R' F R U R U' R' F' U R U R' U R U' R' D2 // ZBLL (17/44)

Tough scramble!
Dang it, ninja'd. Use Sloth's scramble


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 17, 2020)

TardySloth said:


> Next: L B2 F2 R2 U2 B2 L' F2 R' F2 U2 D' B D L F U' R2 D' B R'


I'm going to try this fancy Mehta-TDR thing.

x2 // Inspection
U' B F' L' F U L U' L' // FB
u R2 U R' u2 U R' u R' // 3QB
U' F' U' F U2 F U R U' R' F' // EOLE
U' R2 U' R2 S' U2 S // TDR (probably the wrong way to do it)
U2 R' U2 R U2 R2 D' R U R' D R2 U' R' U R U // yes I actually took the time to look up the ZBLL so my move count isn't higher than the clouds
alg.cubing.net
53 STM by the way

Next: B' L' U' D2 F U L F' L2 F2 L2 F L2 B' D2 L2 F D2 R F


----------



## Devagio (Dec 17, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> B' L' U' D2 F U L F' L2 F2 L2 F L2 B' D2 L2 F D2 R F


Mehta-6CP
y' x2 // Inspection
D2 R2 B2 U2 F' // FB (5/5)
U R2 u R' // 3QB (4/9)
E2 F' U F2 R F' R' // EOLE (7/16)
U2 R' U' R U R2 U' R2 U R' U' R' U2 R2 // 6CO+6CP (14/30)
U2 S' U2 S UD // L5EP (6/36)

Mehta-APDR
y' x2 // Inspection
D2 R2 B2 U2 F' // FB (5/5)
U R2 u R' // 3QB (4/9)
E2 F' U F2 R F' R' // EOLE (7/16)
U2 R' U' R U R2 U' R2 U R' U' R // 6CO (12/28)
S' U2 S U2 R2 U2 R2 UD // APDR (9/37)
PLL-skip

Mehta-TDR
y' x2 // Inspection
D2 R2 B2 U2 F' // FB (5/5)
U R2 u R' // 3QB (4/9)
E2 F' U F2 R F' R' // EOLE (7/16)
u R' U' R' U' R U2 R' U R2 // TDR (10/26)
y R' U' R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R' U R' U R // ZBLL (13/39)

Next: D B' F' U2 R2 F' D2 L2 B' D2 F2 L2 R B F' U L2 B D F


----------



## fun at the joy (Dec 17, 2020)

Devagio said:


> Next: D B' F' U2 R2 F' D2 L2 B' D2 F2 L2 R B F' U L2 B D F


y z2

U' R2 F U' L2 // cross
U2 L U L' // f2l1
y R U R' // f2l2
D L' U2 L D' L' U2 L // f2l3
y U R' U' (R) // f2l4
(R) U2 R D R' U2 R D' R2 U // l3c
33 htm

next: U2 F L D F L D' B' D B2 D2 R D2 F2 R U2 R2 B2 D2 R'


----------



## Attila (Dec 17, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> next: U2 F L D F L D' B' D B2 D2 R D2 F2 R U2 R2 B2 D2 R'


B L2 U L' B U R F B' D2 L' R F2 R L' U R2 D2 L D2 L F B' L2 U2

B L2 U L' B // CO
(U2 L2 B F') U R F B' D2 L' R F2 R L' U // DR
R2 D2 L D2 L



Next: D B' D' R' L2 U B F2 L D' U L R2 D2 B U D' B2 L F' B2 U2 R' F2 D'


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 17, 2020)

Attila said:


> Next: D B' D' R' L2 U B F2 L D' U L R2 D2 B U D' B2 L F' B2 U2 R' F2 D'


This solve actually wasn't even a million moves! The FB was pretty easy, though. 54 STM

x2 y // Inspection
U D F' D' F U' F' B2 // FB+1
u U2 R' u' // 3QB
F' U' F R U2 R' // EOLE
U R2 U R' U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // CO
U' R' D R U' R D' R' U2 R D R' U R' D' R // CP
U' M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 // EP
alg.cubing.net


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 18, 2020)

Next scramble is missing. Using the same.



Attila said:


> D B' D' R' L2 U B F2 L D' U L R2 D2 B U D' B2 L F' B2 U2 R' F2 D'



U M F' u (y) r2 U' (x) // (6) FB
M2' U' R U' R' U R U' M U2 F R' // (12/18) SB
(x) U L U r' F r // (6/24) CMLL (anti-Sune)
U' M' U' M U' M' U' M // (8/32) LSE

NEXT : B2 D2 F' R' F' L F' L U R2 F R2 U2 B D2 R2 B' U2 D2 F2
—


----------



## zinzan8 (Dec 18, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> CFOP bc
> x
> L' y D R' D' R D2
> L U2 L' U' f R' f
> ...



Catching up...

Typo at the end of that first pair?


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 18, 2020)

zinzan8 said:


> Catching up...
> 
> Typo at the end of that first pair?


yes editing rn


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 18, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : B2 D2 F' R' F' L F' L U R2 F R2 U2 B D2 R2 B' U2 D2 F2


cfop wc
z2
L F' D2 U F //xcross
y U R U' R' //f2l-2
U L U L' U L U' L' //f2l-3
R' U' R U R' U' R //f2l-4
U r' U' R U' R' U2 r //oll
U' x' R2 D2 R' U' R D2 R' U R' F' //pll
45 moves- finally a good one!
Next: U' B2 U L2 R2 D R2 D2 L2 U2 F2 R D2 B F L D U2 L' B' R2


----------



## ProStar (Dec 18, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> Next: U' B2 U L2 R2 D R2 D2 L2 U2 F2 R D2 B F L D U2 L' B' R2



It works, ok?

/* Scramble */
U' B2 U L2 R2 D R2 D2 L2 U2 F2 R D2 B F L D U2 L' B' R2

/* Solve */
z2 // Inspection

D' // 1st Pair (1)

U' R2 U2 R' U' B // 2nd Pair (6, 7)

U F' U' F // 3rd Pair (4, 11)

R' U' R // 4th Pair (3, 14)

M S U S2 U' S M' // F2B (7, 21)

U L F2 L2 U2 L F' L' U2 L2 F2 L' // CMLL (12, 33)

U2 M2 F2 M2 F2 // F2L (5, 38)

M' U M U2 M' U M // ELL (7, 45)

// View at alg.cubing.net


NEXT: U F' L R2 B2 D2 U2 L R B' R F' R D' U' B2 U R2 D U2 L F2 U2 D' R


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 18, 2020)

ProStar said:


> It works, ok?
> 
> /* Scramble */
> U' B2 U L2 R2 D R2 D2 L2 U2 F2 R D2 B F L D U2 L' B' R2
> ...


interesting...


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 18, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: U F' L R2 B2 D2 U2 L R B' R F' R D' U' B2 U R2 D U2 L F2 U2 D' R



CFOP, 55 STM, no rotations :O

y z2 // inspection
U' L F u L' U L R2 U B2 // *cross+1 *(10 stm)
R U' R' U' R U' R' L U2 L' // *F2L #2 *(10 stm)
R' U R U' S R' S' // *F2L #3*  (7 stm)
U' R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' // *F2L #4* (12 stm)
R U' R' S' R U R' S // *OLL *(8 stm)
U2 M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 // *PLL *(8 stm)

next: U' B2 F2 D' B2 L2 D R2 B2 U' B2 U R' F U' L R2 U2 B U2 R


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 18, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> next: U' B2 F2 D' B2 L2 D R2 B2 U' B2 U R' F U' L R2 U2 B U2 R


F' U' F2 B' L' F L2 U R' B U B R' U' R' f R f' // XX-Cross
D2 U L U' L' D2 y L' U' L U2 L' U L // F2L
U' r U R' U R U2 r' R' U R U' R' F' U' F R U R' F R' F' R U' R U' // LL
alg.cubing.net

Next: F' U F' L B U R U2 R' D2 F2 R2 F2 R' D2 R2 U2 F R2


----------



## trangium (Dec 18, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> This solve actually wasn't even a million moves!


I have an idea...



BenChristman1 said:


> Next: F' U F' L B U R U2 R' D2 F2 R2 F2 R' D2 R2 U2 F R2



Quantum Mehta, 1,000,000 STM
r2 U r U r // FB (5/5)
R' u2 S R S' // 3QB (5/10)
u2 R U R' F R F' R' // EOLE (8/18)
U' R U R U2 R' U R U R2 // DCAL (10/28)
U' R' U R U2 r' R' F R F' r // CDRLL (11/39)
(M2 E2)499976 // Quantum Mehta (999952/999991)
D M U2 M' U' M U2 M' U' // L5EP (9/1000000)

Next: F' R' F' U' R2 D F L D2 R B2 D2 R' D2 L' F2 B2 D' B2 U'


----------



## Cuberstache (Dec 18, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next: F' U F' L B U R U2 R' D2 F2 R2 F2 R' D2 R2 U2 F R2


Actual Mehta, 46 ETM (ninja'd, use above scramble)

r2 U r U r // FB (5/5)
R' u2 S R S' u2 // 3QB (6/11)
R U R' F R F' R' // EOLE (7/18)
U' R2 D R' U2 R U D' R' U R' // TDR (11/29)
U' (r' L') U2 L U2 r U' r' F R' F R F' r (U2 D) // ZBLL (13/44)

Edit: We found the same EO-Ledge solution lol


----------



## FishyIshy (Dec 19, 2020)

trangium said:


> I have an idea...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



y2 x' y
R F D2 F' L2
U L' U2 L U' L' U L
R' U' R y R' U' R
y U' L' U L U' L U L'
y' U R U R' U2 R U' R'
U' L F' L' U' L U F U' L'
U2 x R2 F R F' R U2 r'U r U2









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





Next: R' B' U F2 B2 R L2 D U2 R2 B' D2 B2 U2 L2 U2 B L2 F2 R


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 19, 2020)

trangium said:


> I have an idea...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tried it and can confirm your stackmat runs out of time before you are done!

Anyway,


FishyIshy said:


> Next: R' B' U F2 B2 R L2 D U2 R2 B' D2 B2 U2 L2 U2 B L2 F2 R


cfop wc
y z2
F L D2 L F 
U' R U R' U d L U' L' 
U R U2 R' U' R U R' 
U' L' U L R' U R 
U2 F U' F' U F U F'
U' F' L' U' L U F L' U' L U L F' L' F
L' U' L F L' U' L U L F' L2 U' L 

Next R U' F2 L F' B' D' L' B2 U2 B2 R D2 L' B2 L2 D2 B2 L2 U' L2


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 19, 2020)

Cubing Forever said:


> x2 //inspection
> R F D2 F R //Cross
> L U2 L' U D' L' U' L D //F2L 1
> U L' U2 L U' R' U' R //F2L 2
> ...


That is the wrong scramble. You are supposed to use 


Jam88 said:


> Next R U' F2 L F' B' D' L' B2 U2 B2 R D2 L' B2 L2 D2 B2 L2 U' L2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Dec 19, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> That is the wrong scramble. You are supposed to use


oops

x2 R' F L U r' U r F R' F'//Cross
U' R' F R F' R U' R' // F2L 1
U F U' F' U' L U' L' //F2L 2
U R' U' R U' f R f' // F2L3
U2 L' U L U' L' U' L //F2L4
U2 R U2 R2 F R F' R U2 R' //OLL
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U //PLL
66 HTM
alg.cubing.net

Next: B2 U' L2 D' L2 F2 L2 U' B2 D R2 F' R' D' L2 F2 L2 B2 U R'


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 19, 2020)

Cubing Forever said:


> oops
> 
> x2 R' F L U r' U r F R' F'//Cross
> U' R' F R F' R U' R' // F2L 1
> ...


its fine I was just telling you


----------



## Cubing Forever (Dec 19, 2020)

Cubing Forever said:


> x2 R' F L U r' U r F R' F'//Cross


Oh boy!!! I need to improve my cross lol


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 19, 2020)

Cubing Forever said:


> Oh boy!!! I need to improve my cross lol


If you look at some of my old example solves you'll get heart palpitations rofl


----------



## FishyIshy (Dec 19, 2020)

Cubing Forever said:


> oops
> 
> x2 R' F L U r' U r F R' F'//Cross
> U' R' F R F' R U' R' // F2L 1
> ...



x2
R D' R' D' R' y U R U' R' D'
L' U2 L
U2' L U L' U L U' L'
y U2 R U R' U R U' R'
U l' U2 L U L' U' L U L' U l
x R2 F R F'R U2 r' U r U2 B'









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





Next: U2 F2 U B2 D' L2 U' R2 F2 U L2 B' D R' F2 U L U' F U'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Dec 19, 2020)

FishyIshy said:


> x2
> R D' R' D' R' y U R U' R' D'
> L' U2 L
> U2' L U L' U L U' L'
> ...


R' D F D F U' r' U r //Cross
U R U' R' f R' f' //F2L-1
f' L' f //F2L-2
F R' F' R //Pseudo LS setup
u' U F' U' F u //Pseudo LS/ Last 2 pairs
f' L F L' U' L' U L S //OLL
U2 R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U //PLL

54 HTM, 58 QTM, 54 ETM

I'd definitely do the pseudoslotting in a solve
This is how to save a solve having a trash cross from being a bad solve lol
L' B2 D' L' D2 U2 L2 R' B2 L2 U2 B2 R' F R' D L' B F D2 Next


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 19, 2020)

Cubing Forever said:


> L' B2 D' L' D2 U2 L2 R' B2 L2 U2 B2 R' F R' D L' B F D2 Next


y' x
L D L' U D' L F' D2
U' R' U2 R F U' F'
R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R
U' L U' L' U L U' L'
R U' R' U R U2 R' U R U' R'
U2 R' F' U' F U' R U R' U R
U F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U

Next: R F' D2 R' U2 D B' D2 L2 B2 L2 D F2 U L2 U' R2 D' B D


----------



## zinzan8 (Dec 19, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> cfop wc
> z2
> L F' D2 U F //xcross
> y U R U' R' //f2l-2
> ...



Nice!


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 19, 2020)

zinzan8 said:


> Nice!


Thanks!


----------



## Cuberstache (Dec 19, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> Next: R F' D2 R' U2 D B' D2 L2 B2 L2 D F2 U L2 U' R2 D' B D


Mehta-TDR, 40 ETM

z2 // Inspection
D R' D2 l F U' R2 B' // FB + 1 (8/8)
E R' u R' U R' // EO-Belt (6/14)
D' R U' R' U R U2 R' U R U' R' // TDR (12/26)
U' R' U' R U' R' U R' D' R U R' D R2 // ZBLL (14/40)

Bad start but insane EO-Belt and really nice alg cases. Sub-6 with only 7 TPS which seems really doable with this solution.

NEXT: U2 R B U' B R2 B R2 D' R D2 L B2 U2 B2 R' D2 R2 B2 U2 R'


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 19, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> NEXT: U2 R B U' B R2 B R2 D' R D2 L B2 U2 B2 R' D2 R2 B2 U2 R'


Bad Mehta
y2
R' B2 U' R' F' R U F2// FB 8/8
u' U' R' E' R' u// 3QB 6/14
F' U F2 R' F' R2 U2 R'// EOLE 8/22
U2 R U R' U R U2 R// 6CO 7/29
U R2 U' R2 U2 R2 D' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U//6CP 21/50
M' U2 M D' U2 M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2// L5EP 12/62
Would have been less if I wasn't too lazy to look up a 6CP alg.
Next:R L U R B' L2 U D2 B R B2 L U2 B2 R2 L' F2 R B2 U2


----------



## TardySloth (Dec 20, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> Next:R L U R B' L2 U D2 B R B2 L U2 B2 R2 L' F2 R B2 U2


Roux with a cancel out, fullstep:


```
y' x'
r' F U B' U r U' B'  // L block       |  8s  8qs
M' U r2 U' M' R' U2  // R square      |  7s  9qs
r2' F2 R F' R' F2 r2 // R pair + CMLL |  7s 11qs
U' M U' M' U M' U'   // EOLR          |  7s  7qs
M'U2 M2' U2 M'       // L4E           |  5s  8qs
                     // total         | 34s 43qs
```


Next: B R' U2 L2 B D2 B2 L2 F U2 F D2 L2 B' U B' F' U' L' D' L2


----------



## Devagio (Dec 20, 2020)

TardySloth said:


> B R' U2 L2 B D2 B2 L2 F U2 F D2 L2 B' U B' F' U' L' D' L2


Mehta-TDR

x' y // Inspection
R B DU L // FB (5/5)
U R2 E R // 3QB (4/9)
E R F' U F R // EOLE (6/15)
U' R D' R U2 R' D R // TDR (8/23)
U' R U2 R' U' F' R U2 R' U' R U' R' F R U' R' // ZBLL (17/40)

Still 43 QSETM 

Next: R F2 D' F2 D2 R2 U' L2 D' B2 F2 D F' L F' D2 R' F


----------



## TardySloth (Dec 21, 2020)

Devagio said:


> Next: R F2 D' F2 D2 R2 U' L2 D' B2 F2 D F' L F' D2 R' F


Roux, Fullstep, 36 STM, 43 QSTM


```
U' M' B' U M U M' R' F'         // L block  |  9s  9qs
U' R2 U M U r'                  // R block  |  6s  7qs
U' R U2 R2 F R F' U2 R' F R F'M // CMLL(EO) | 13s 16qs
U2 M' U2 M' U M U2 M            // LSE      |  8s 11qs
                                //          | 36s 43qs
```


Next: R F L2 B L2 B' D2 B' L2 D2 F D L2 F U' B2 U B' L'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Dec 21, 2020)

TardySloth said:


> Roux, Fullstep, 36 STM, 43 QSTM
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


x2 U F2 U' D2 F R' F' //Cross
L U2 L' U' R U R' //Pair 1
R' U2 R f' L' f // Pair 2
U2 L' U L U' L' U L //Pair 3
U2 R' U' R U' f R f' //Pair 4
U2 R U R' U R' F R F' U2 R' F R F' //OLL
U R U R' F' R U2 R' U2 R' F R U R U2 R' U //PLL

Next: B' U L2 D B2 L2 F2 D L2 B2 D L B' U2 F' L D' L U F'


My solutions are long but rotationless wow


----------



## fun at the joy (Dec 21, 2020)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: B' U L2 D B2 L2 F2 D L2 B2 D L B' U2 F' L D' L U F'


y' z2
U' L R' U2 R2 U R2 U L2 u // xxeocross
U' L U R U R' // f2l3
U2 L' U L U' L' // f2l4
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U' // pll
40 htm

next: L2 F U2 B2 R2 F' R2 B L2 D2 F2 U2 L' D' U R F2 U' L2 F L


----------



## Cubing Forever (Dec 21, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> y' z2
> U' L R' U2 R2 U R2 U L2 u // xxeocross
> U' L U R U R' // f2l3
> U2 L' U L U' L' // f2l4
> ...


x2 //Inspection
D2 F' D L D2 F' D' //Cross
U L' U L //Pair 1
U R' U' R U2 R' U' R //Pair 2
y F U' R' U2 R U2 R' U R //Pair 3
F' L F' L' F //Pair 4
U' R U2 R2 U' R U' R' U2 F R F' //OLL
U2 R2 U' R2 S R2 S' U R2 U' //PLL

57 HTM

Next: B' U2 B U L' U2 L' F' U2 L2 D F2 U' L2 F2 R2 D F2 D2 B'


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 21, 2020)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: B' U2 B U L' U2 L' F' U2 L2 D F2 U' L2 F2 R2 D F2 D2 B'


cfop yc 
U2 F2 D' B' D L' U L U2 B2 
U2 L U' L' R U' R' 
U' L U' L' U' R' U' R U2
L U' L' U L U L' 
R U R' U' R U2 R'
L' U' L F L' U' L U L F' L2 U L U

Next: L2 R2 U2 R2 D' B2 U2 B2 U' F2 L D' R' B' D' R D2 F D' L


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 21, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> Next: L2 R2 U2 R2 D' B2 U2 B2 U' F2 L D' R' B' D' R D2 F D' L


Still bad Mehta
x2 y
R F D' F2 U' F L' B2 L B'//FB 10/10
R u2//3QB 2/12
F' U2 F//EOLE 3/15
U2 R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R'//6CO 10/25
U2 R2 U' R2 U' R' U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' D'//6CP 20/45
M' U2 M D M2 U M' U2 M U M2 U//L5EP 12/57
That FB and 6CP was bad, but the EOBelt was 5 moves!
Next D F B2 D2 R2 U L2 U L2 U2 L2 U' R2 U R' U F L U' B' L


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 21, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> Next D F B2 D2 R2 U L2 U L2 U2 L2 U' R2 U R' U F L U' B' L


CFOP, 60 STM
x2 // Inspection
U2 R U2 R B' F L F2 // Cross
D' L' U L D // F2L 1
L U' L' R' U' R2 U' R' U2 F' U' F // F2L 2+3
U' R' U2 F' U' F // F2L 3
y R' U' R U S' R' U' R S // F2L 4
U' F' (L' U' L U)2 F // OLL
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U2 // PLL
alg.cubing.net
Next: L2 R2 D2 U' B2 D R2 U F2 U' L2 U2 L' B R' B' D2 B D2 U


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 21, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next: L2 R2 D2 U' B2 D R2 U F2 U' L2 U2 L' B R' B' D2 B D2 U


CFOP,62 STM
y2//Inspection
F' L' U' R2 B2//Cross 5/5
R' U L' U' L R y' L' U L// First Pair 9/14
U L U' L' y U2 R U' R'//Pair 2 8/22
L' U L R' U2 R//Pair 3 6/28
U L' U' L U2 L' U L//Pair 4 8/36
r U R' U' M U R U' R'//OLL 9/45
U R' U' R U D' R2 U R' U R U' R U' R2 D U'//PLL 17/62
Next:B U2 B' R' D' B2 D L2 F U2 F L2 B R2 D2 B' U2 B' R2 U


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 21, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> CFOP,62 STM
> y2//Inspection
> F' L' U' R2 B2//Cross 5/5
> R' U L' U' L R y' L' U L// First Pair 9/14
> ...


Almost as inefficient as me


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 21, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> Almost as inefficient as me


62 STM isn't that bad. especially with a G perm


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 21, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> 62 STM isn't that bad. especially with a G perm


True


----------



## trangium (Dec 21, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> Next:B U2 B' R' D' B2 D L2 F U2 F L2 B R2 D2 B' U2 B' R2 U



CFCE, 42 STM

y z // inspection
R' D f R f' L' D2 // xcross
U R U R' // 2nd pair
y' U' R U' R' // 3rd pair
U' L' U L U L' U' L // 4th pair
r2 D' r U r' D r2 U' r' U' r // CLL
U2 M' U M U2 M' U M // ELL

Next: R' L D2 F' D' L U2 F' U' L2 F2 D R2 F2 D F2 L2 D2 F'


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 21, 2020)

trangium said:


> CFCE, 42 STM
> 
> y z // inspection
> R' D f R f' L' D2 // xcross
> ...


Next?


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 21, 2020)

trangium said:


> Next: R' L D2 F' D' L U2 F' U' L2 F2 D R2 F2 D F2 L2 D2 F'


CFOP
z2 y // Inspection
L U2 L F' D' R D' L // Cross
f' L f // F2L 1
U2 R U2 R' U2 R U' R' // F2L 2
U' R' U R L' U2 L // F2L 3
U' R' U R U y R U R' // F2L 4
U R U R' U R U2 R' F R U R' U' F' // OLL
U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U' // PLL
alg.cubing.net
Next: D B U' L B2 D R L2 B' R2 B2 D2 B' U2 B' L2 F' D2 F R F


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 21, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next: D B U' L B2 D R L2 B' R2 B2 D2 B' U2 B' L2 F' D2 F R F


y'//Inspection
B' R D' L F D'//Cross 6/6
y R' U' R// Pair 1 3/9
y'U' R U R2 U' R//Pair 2 6/15
D' L' U L U F U F' D//Pair 3+4 9/24
U' r U R' U R' F R F' R U2 r'// OLL 12/36
U2 R' U R' U' y R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F U2// PLL 16/52
Next: F2 R' F' L2 D2 R2 D2 F D2 B2 L2 F R2 B' U R' B D2 R' U'
EDIT: Oops I didn't copy the whole link.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 21, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> Next: F2 R' F' L2 D2 R2 D2 F D2 B2 L2 F R2 B' U R' B D2 R' U'


Beginner's Mehta, 65 STM
z2 // Inspection
U2 B U2 B L2 U' L U L' U' L R2 L U2 L' // FB
u2 R' U u R' u R // 3QB
F' U' F2 R F' R' U R U' R' // EOLE
R2 U' R2 U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // CO
U R2 D R2 U' R2 U R2 D2 // CP
U2 M' U2 M' U M U2 M' U M2 D // EP
alg.cubing.net
Next: D2 B' D' F2 D' L2 F2 D B2 D' R2 D F2 L D U2 R' B' R2 F2 L'


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 21, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> D2 B' D' F2 D' L2 F2 D B2 D' R2 D F2 L D U2 R' B' R2 F2 L'



B' R' E L' R2 u2 y' // (6) Edge orientation
L2 R' U R
U L U' L' U L2
U' R U2 R' U2 L' U2 l // (18/24) F2L
D' L' U2 L D L' U2 x // (7/31) Corner permutatation
U R' U' L U2 // (5/36) Solved

NEXT : D2 L2 U' B2 U F2 R2 U B2 R2 D2 L F D F2 L' R F' D' L D2
♣︎


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 21, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> ♣


Eh?


----------



## TardySloth (Dec 22, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : D2 L2 U' B2 U F2 R2 U B2 R2 D2 L F D F2 L' R F' D' L D2


Roux, Fullstep, ugly blocks and long CMLL 


```
x y'
U' M R B' U2 M2' U F        // L block  | 10h 13q  8s 10qs
U2 Rw2 U' R                 // R square |  4h  6q  4s  6qs
U M U' Rw U2 Rw' U' Rw      // R pair   |  9h 10q  8s  9qs
U L F' U2 F L' F' L U2 L' F // CMLL     | 11h 13q 11s 13qs
U M' U2 M' U2 M U' M' U'    // LSE      | 13h 15q  9s 11qs
                            //          | 47h 57q 40s 49qs
```

Next: R2 B D2 R2 F' L D R' B2 R' F2 U2 L' D2 R2 B2 L F2 U' F


----------



## Cuberstache (Dec 22, 2020)

TardySloth said:


> Next: R2 B D2 R2 F' L D R' B2 R' F2 U2 L' D2 R2 B2 L F2 U' F


Mehta-TDR, 39 ETM (with cancellations)

y' // Inspection
B2 D' S U' F2 // FB (5/5)
u' R U R E R U' R' u2 // 3QB (9/14)
F R F' R' // EOLE (4/18)
U R U' R' U R' U R' (U' R // TDR (8/26)
R' U') R U' R' U2 R2 U R' U R U2 R' D' // ZBLL (13/39)

NEXT: R L F L2 D B L U' R U' R2 B2 D2 F2 D R2 B2 R2 U2


----------



## BradenTheMagician (Dec 22, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> NEXT: R L F L2 D B L U' R U' R2 B2 D2 F2 D R2 B2 R2 U2



CFOP, Orange Cross, Double X-Cross but it was slow cause I am not color neutral

z' // inspection
F' R' F L D R y' R U' R' (D2 U') L' U L D'// Double X-Cross
y U R' U R // 3rd Pair
U' R U' R' U' R U R' //F2L
U F (U R U' R') (U R U' R') F' //OLL
R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U' // R Perm

Next Scram:
R2 F' B2 U2 B2 D B2 D R2 B2 U' F2 U F' L2 F L' R2 D B'


----------



## Devagio (Dec 22, 2020)

BradenTheMagician said:


> R2 F' B2 U2 B2 D B2 D R2 B2 U' F2 U F' L2 F L' R2 D B'


Mehta-TDR

x' y2 // Inspection
B D' B' F2 L2 // FB+1 (5/5)
u' R U R // 2e (4/9)
u2 U F R F2 U' F U2 R' // EOLE (9/18)
u R U2 R U R' U R' // TDR (8/26)
y2 R' F2 R U2 R U2 R' F2 U' R U' R' // ZBLL (12/38)

Next: U2 F D F U' R' F' U2 F2 U2 B2 L2 F2 U B2 R2 U2 R2 L D


----------



## iLikeCheese (Dec 22, 2020)

Devagio said:


> U2 F D F U' R' F' U2 F2 U2 B2 L2 F2 U B2 R2 U2 R2 L D



5.67 seconds, decent xcross and really good last 2 pairs made this a 5

x' z // inspection
U r' R2 D' U2 R' y' L // xcross
d U R U' R2' U R // 2nd pair
y' U2 R U R' // 3rd pair
U' R' U' R U R' U' R // 4th pair
U2' R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F' // OLL
U' U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U2 // PLL

59 moves in 5.67 seconds = 10.40 TPS

Next: D2 U2 R2 F2 D2 L' U2 R B2 R2 D R D2 F' L2 R F2 L F'


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 22, 2020)

GalaxyCubes5 said:


> D2 U2 R2 F2 D2 L' U2 R B2 R2 D R D2 F' L2 R F2 L F'



U M D' L F M r' F // (8) FB
R U r2 U' r' U M' U R' U2 r // (11/19) SB
U l' U2 L U2 r U' r' F // (9/28) CMLL
U M2' U M' U2 M2' U' // (7/35) LSE

NEXT : B2 U' L2 D2 F2 U' B2 U2 L2 U' R2 B F2 U' R2 F' D' F2 D2 L' R2
♣︎


----------



## fun at the joy (Dec 22, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : B2 U' L2 D2 F2 U' B2 U2 L2 U' R2 B F2 U' R2 F' D' F2 D2 L' R2
> ♣︎


7.37

y2
R' F D' F D' F D // cross
U'y L U L' // f2l1
U' R' U2 R U R' U' R // f2l2
R U R' U R U' R' // f2l3
U' L' U L U' L' U' L // f2l4
r U R' U' r' F R F' // oll
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U' // pll 

idk why I did the cross like that

next: F2 U R2 D L2 F' U R' B2 U B2 D F2 D' L2 U' B2 L2 F2 B


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 22, 2020)

camicio said:


> Next: L2 F' U2 F U2 B R2 U2 B2 R2 U2 R' B L D U2 B L' F' U R' D'


42, 65 STM
y2 x
B' D2 L2 D' U' R U' M2 B// FB 9/9
R r U' M2 U2 r' U' R2//SS+1C 8/17
U' R U2 R' U' R U' R2 U2 R U R' U R U2// Conjugated OCLL 15/32
R' U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' M'// CP 16/48
R U' M U R' M2 U' M U2 M U' M U2 M2 U M2 U2//L7E 17/65
I spent 31 moves on Conjugated CMLL cause I couldn't find which case it was.
Next:U' R2 B2 U2 L2 F2 D' F2 U2 B2 U' R' D' L' B L U2 R' U L2 B2


----------



## trangium (Dec 22, 2020)

U' R2 B2 U2 L2 F2 D' F2 U2 B2 U' R' D' L' B L U2 R' U L2 B2 

Zeroing

x2
L' B F L2 F' // EO (5/5)
D R2 D2 // Ribbon (3/8)
R U' R' U R U' R' // 1st pair (7/15)
U L' U' L U L' U' L // 2nd pair (8/23)
U' L U L' U' L U L' // 3rd (8/31)
U r U2 R2 F R F' R U2 r' // EP + Orient all U corners (10/41)
D2 U R' D R U' R' D' R U' R' D R U' R' D' R U' D2 // Zeroing (19/60)


NEXT: F2 U2 L' B2 D2 B2 R2 F2 L R2 D2 R U' L2 F D B F' R F U'


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 22, 2020)

trangium said:


> F2 U2 L' B2 D2 B2 R2 F2 L R2 D2 R U' L2 F D B F' R F U'



M2' F' D x' U' F U F2 x2 // (7) Left block
r' U' R' U' R' U2 R2 U R U' r' U2 M' // (13/20) F2L
f U R U' R2' F' R U R U' R' S' U // (13/33) OLLCP

NEXT : U' L2 F2 U' B2 L2 F2 U2 L2 U2 L2 F R' B L' F R' D U F R
♣︎


----------



## trangium (Dec 22, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> U' L2 F2 U' B2 L2 F2 U2 L2 U2 L2 F R' B L' F R' D U F R



FreeFOP, 36 HTM

z2 x
R' F D' F U' // 2 squares (5/5)
B' D' R2 F' R' // F2L-1 + pair (5/10)
U2 R U' R' // F2L (4/14)
r U2 R' U' R U' r' // OLL (7/21)
U R' U R' U' y R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F // PLL (15/36)

NEXT: U D2 R' F2 L U2 F2 L2 U2 F2 R' D2 R' B F' D' B' D L' U B'


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 22, 2020)

Congrats. Great block-building.
After F2L, this OLLCP solves the cube! : y' r U2 R' F R' F' R U' R U' r'
25 STM. LOL…


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 23, 2020)

trangium said:


> U D2 R' F2 L U2 F2 L2 U2 F2 R' D2 R' B F' D' B' D L' U B'



(z2) R F L2 B R' D // (6) EO-line
U2 L D2 U R U L' U2 L' // (9/15) Left block
R' U R' U R2 L U' R2 U M F' // (11/26) F2L, AB3C
y2 R2 D2 R U2 R' D2 R U2 l // (9/35) L3C

(y' x') R2 U R' D' r D' r2 D' // (8) FB
R2 U r' U r' U2 M' U2 r' U' // (10/18) SB
R2 U' L' U R' U' L // (7/25) CMLL
U2 M U M U2 M' U2 M U M' U M' // (12/37) LSE

(z2) U B2 U' B // (4) 2x2
U2 F' r' F' U F' R2 F U2 x // (9/13) F2B -1
// Then, it's not that good…
M' U' M U2 L y' // (5/18) EO + F2L-1
U R U2 R' // (4/22) Square on top
U R' U2 R' D' r U2 r' D R2 // (10/32) AB3C
d L U' R2 U L' U' R2 // (8/40) L3C

(z2) U B2 U' B // (4) 2x2
U2 F' U' r2 F R F R F r2 // (10/14) F2B-1
M' U' M y' // (3/17) F2L-1
U L' U R2 U' L U R2 // (8/25) Insert 3-corner cycle
F R' F' R // (4/29) EO
U' R U' R' U R U' R' // (8/37) Solved

NEXT : R2 D2 F2 U L2 D' B2 U' B2 L2 U' F' D' B U2 L D F' D R2 D2
—


----------



## MichaelZRC (Dec 24, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : R2 D2 F2 U L2 D' B2 U' B2 L2 U' F' D' B U2 L D F' D R2 D2


Roux, 45 STM
E' R E2 U' B R' U F'//FB
U2 B U' B' R U2 r2 U2 M' R' U' R//SB
U R U2' R' U2 R' F R F'//CMLL
M' U2 M U M U M' U M' U' M U2 M' U' M2 U2//LSE

Next: U' D2 R' D L' F' L2 B U2 F2 R2 F2 U2 L2 U' B2 U R2 D L


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 24, 2020)

MichaelZRC said:


> Next: U' D2 R' D L' F' L2 B U2 F2 R2 F2 U2 L2 U' B2 U R2 D L


Tried some fancy stuff, got 70 STM lol

B' R2 U R' U' R U R' D' // Pseudo 2x2x2
R U' R' U' R U R' U' F' U' F // Pseudo 2x2x3
y U' R F' U' F // EO
U2 R U2 R U2 R' U2 R U' R' U' R' U R U' R' U' R2 U2 R' U' R U' R' // F2L+OLL
U2 R U R' F' R U2 R' U2 R' F R U R U2 R' U' D' // PLL+ABF

Next: R2 B2 D' B2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D R2 U L' R B F' U' L F' D' R U2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Dec 24, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Tried some fancy stuff, got 70 STM lol
> 
> B' R2 U R' U' R U R' D' // Pseudo 2x2x2
> R U' R' U' R U R' U' F' U' F // Pseudo 2x2x3
> ...


Tried some fancy stuff with the cross and got 55 HTM lol

x2 //inspection
D' S' U' z //cross
R' U2 R U2 R' U R //Pair 1
U2 f' L' f //Pair 2
F R' F R F' U F' L F' L' F //Pair 3+EO
U' F' U F U' F' U F //LS
U' F' r U R' U' r' F R //COLL
U R2 U R2 S R2 S' U' R2 U //EPLL

55HTM, 62 QTM, 52 STM, 54 ETM

Next: F L2 U2 R2 D2 F D2 F L2 U2 B2 R' D2 B F' L B2 R D B


----------



## Devagio (Dec 24, 2020)

Cubing Forever said:


> F L2 U2 R2 D2 F D2 F L2 U2 B2 R' D2 B F' L B2 R D B


Mehta with an interesting 3QB

y x' // inspection
F2B' L' U B2 L // FB+1 (6/6)
U' R' F2 E' F2 // 2e (5/11)
E F' U' F // EOLE (4/15)
U' R' D' R U' R' D R // DCAL (8/23)
U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R' // COLL (8/31)
D M' U2 M' U' M U2 M U' // L5EP (9/40)

Also, Same solution with TDR:
y x' // inspection
F2B' L' U B2 L // FB+1 (6/6)
U' R' F2 E' F2 // 2e (5/11)
E F' U' F // EOLE (4/15)
U2 R' U' R U R U' R U R' // TDR (10/25)
y2 F R U' R' U R U2 R' U' R U R' U' F' D // ZBLL (15/40)

Next: B2 D' R2 U B2 L2 R2 D2 U' L' D L2 F R D B R2 B' D


----------



## Cubing Forever (Dec 24, 2020)

Devagio said:


> Mehta with an interesting 3QB
> 
> y x' // inspection
> F2B' L' U B2 L // FB+1 (6/6)
> ...


Corners first:

x2 //inspection
U F U2 L U L' //bottom layer CO
//OCLL Skipped
y' U' R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 //Ortega PBL
z R' U M U' L2 U' M' U
M L' U' M' U L2 M U M2 U' //White Block
L R U' M2 U R2 U M2 U' R' U' M U M R U' M2 U R //Yellow block
M' U M U M' U2 M U2 M U2 M2 //LSE


79 HTM, 101 QTM, 62 STM, 65 ETM lol

CFOP:

x2 D2 R' U' L2 D' F' L F //Cross
F U' F' R U' R' //Pair 1
U' F R U R' U' R U2 R' F' //Pair 2
U L U' L' //Pair 3
U2 f R' f' //Pair 4
U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' F' //OLL
x' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' F' //PLL

61 HTM, 67 QTM, 61 STM, 63 ETM

Columns (rofl):

y U R U' R' U' R //Pair 1
U2 L U2 L' F U F' //Pair 2
M' U2 L U' L' //Pair 3
M' U2 M U R U R2 F R F' //Pair 4
r2 D' r U r' D r2 U' r' U' r //CMLL
M' U' R2 S R2 S' //DR edge
U2 r U R' U' M U R U' R' //EO
U2 R U R' U' M2 U2 M2 U' R U' R' U //Pseudocross PLL

77 HTM, 93 QTM, 68 STM, 69 ETM

Next: B F2 U L2 B2 D' L2 D2 R2 B2 R2 U R2 L D F' U L' F' U' B


----------



## Attila (Dec 24, 2020)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: B F2 U L2 B2 D' L2 D2 R2 B2 R2 U R2 L D F' U L' F' U' B


All on inverse:
(U2 B R2 U D2 R' D') //CO
(R2 B' D U R B U D' R') //EO
(F D2 B2 F' L' B2 F2 R F B')

Next: U' B' R D2 F B2 U2 B2 D' L2 U L2 R' D R2 B L R B2 L F' B D2 R F


----------



## MichaelZRC (Dec 24, 2020)

Attila said:


> Next: U' B' R D2 F B2 U2 B2 D' L2 U L2 R' D R2 B L R B2 L F' B D2 R F


ZZ, 38 HTM
x2y
U' F' L2 R B2 R D R2 D2//EO222
R F2 R U' F2//223
U2 R' U2 R U R2 U2 R U2 R//RB
y2 L F' L' F U' L' U' L U2 F' L F L' U//ZBLL


Next: U' L2 U' R' F U B2 D U2 F' L2 D2 F R2 B' U2 B R2 D2 B' L'


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 24, 2020)

MichaelZRC said:


> L2 // Premove
> U' L2 U' R' F U B2 D U2 F' L2 D2 F R2 B' U2 B R2 D2 B' L'



(y) M' U2 S' R' u M2' u' R' U M' u2 // (11) 2x2x3
(x2) L' F R2' F' L' R' U2 R2 // (8/19) EO + F2L
(y x) M U R' U' L U2 R U2' R' // (9/28) LL
// F2 : (1/29) Undo premove

NEXT : R B L D2 L U2 D' B L' B U F2 D L2 U2 D' R2 U2 L2 U F'
—


----------



## Cubing Forever (Dec 26, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> (y) M' U2 S' R' u M2' u' R' U M' u2 // (11) 2x2x3
> (x2) L' F R2' F' L' R' U2 R2 // (8/19) EO + F2L
> (y x) M U R' U' L U2 R U2' R' // (9/28) LL
> // F2 : (1/29) Undo premove
> ...


D2 F D' B R2 U F R' F' //Cross
R' U R D U' R' U R U L U L' D' //Pair 1 and 2
U L' U' L f' L' f //Pair 3
U' L' U' L U2 L' U' L //Pair 4
U2 L' U2 R U' R' U2 L R U' R' U //ZBLL

49 HTM

Next: F R2 F2 U2 B' U2 L2 F L2 D2 F U2 R' B' F D2 U' F' U2 F L


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 26, 2020)

Cubing Forever said:


> F R2 F2 U2 B' U2 L2 F L2 D2 F U2 R' B' F D2 U' F' U2 F L



(z2 y') r2 F2 r2 B' r' U M2' L' U2 x' // (9) 2x2x3
U' R2 S R' S' // (5/14) EO
U R U2 R2 U R U2 R
U R U' R' U R // (14/28) AB3C
L D2 L' U' L D2 L' U' // (8/36) L3C

NEXT : L F2 D2 U2 F2 L D2 L2 F2 R' B' L2 U2 R D' L B' F2 U2 F
—


----------



## Cubing Forever (Dec 26, 2020)

L F2 D2 U2 F2 L D2 L2 F2 R' B' L2 U2 R D' L B' F2 U2 F

x2 // inspection
L F' D2 L2 F2 D2 U F' L F // cross (10)
R' U2 R U2 R' U R
L U' L' U' f' L' f // 2nd pair (7)
U F' U' F2 U F' // 3rd pair (6)
U2 R U' R' // 4th pair (4)
U R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F' // OLL 38
U' R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 // PLL Rb Perm
U' //AUF

62 HTM

I switched to cubedb from alg.cubing.net

Next: B' F2 L2 F U2 L2 D2 F2 L2 B' L2 R U F D L' U' L2 B' D2 R'


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 26, 2020)

Cubing Forever said:


> B' F2 L2 F U2 L2 D2 F2 L2 B' L2 R U F D L' U' L2 B' D2 R'



B2 M F E z' y // (4) EO
D' R2 B2 R' D2 M2' D' R' x2 // (8/12) 2x2x3
U2 L' U2 L U2 L2 U L U' L' // (10/22) F2L
y' R U R' U R U2 R' U2 // (8/30) LL

NEXT : L2 F U' L U F2 U B2 D' R' B2 R L2 B2 R B2 L' B2 L' U2
—


----------



## MichaelZRC (Dec 26, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> L2 F U' L U F2 U B2 D' R' B2 R L2 B2 R B2 L' B2 L' U2


Zipper-b with blockbuilding background,46 STM
x2
F2 U2 R2 D2 F2 M U M'//222+Pair
R U R U F' U' F'//223
R2 U2 R' F R F' R2//F2L-1
y U' R U R'//F2L-1E
U R U' R' U' F' U F//CFRLL
R U' R' U' R U2 R' U R U R' U//L5EP


Next: U2 L2 U B2 D F L' B2 D2 F2 B2 U B2 D L2 B2 R2 D2 B'


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 26, 2020)

MichaelZRC said:


> U2 L2 U B2 D F L' B2 D2 F2 B2 U B2 D L2 B2 R2 D2 B'



Zipper too

(x2) U L D' B' // (4) Pseudo 2x2x2
F2 D F' D' // (4/8) EO
R U2 L' U2 L' U2 R2 F2 R D // (10/18) F2L-1
y r U2' R2' F R F' R U2' r' // (9/27) COLL
y R U R U R U' R' U' R' // (9/36) L5E

NEXT : B2 L2 U' B2 R2 U' L2 F2 D2 F2 U2 B' L' D' R U L2 B' U' R2 D
—


----------



## Devagio (Dec 26, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> B2 L2 U' B2 R2 U' L2 F2 D2 F2 U2 B' L' D' R U L2 B' U' R2 D


Mehta-CDRLL

x y // Inspection
U B' D' L' B // FB (5/5)
R2 u R' E R // 3QB (5/10)
u' R2 U R' U' R' // EOLE (6/16)
U' R2 U R2 // DCAL (4/20)
u' F' R U2 R' U2 R' F2 R U R U' R' F' // CDRLL (14/34)
D2 y' M' U2 M U' M' U2 M U' // L5EP (9/43)

Next: D' U2 F2 U2 R F2 L' B2 R D2 L' B2 F' D L' D2 U' F' R2 F U


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 26, 2020)

Devagio said:


> Next: D' U2 F2 U2 R F2 L' B2 R D2 L' B2 F' D L' D2 U' F' R2 F U


CFOP, 67 STM
z2 // Inspection
U R F R U2 L2 D2 // Cross
U L' U2 L U2 f' L' f // F2L 1
y U2 R U R' U' R U R' // F2L 2
U' L' U L f' L f // F2L 3
y' U2 R' F R F' U' R' F R F' // F2L 4
r' U r2 U' r2 U' r2 U r' // OLL
R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R // PLL
alg.cubing.net

Beginner's Mehta, 75 STM
L U' F2 U' L U L2 R U R U L U' L' B L // FB
E' R2 U R U2 u R u2 R U R' u2 // 3QB
R2 U2 R2 r U R' U' M2 U R U' R' U' r U2 R' // EOLE
U R2 U' R2 F (R U R' U')3 F' // CO+CP
D' U2 M' U2 M' U' M U2 M' U' M2 U2 D' // EP
alg.cubing.net

Next: R U2 L' F' B' U2 R' B D' B' D2 B L2 B L2 F' R2 L2 B R2 B


----------



## Cubing Forever (Dec 27, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> CFOP, 67 STM
> z2 // Inspection
> U R F R U2 L2 D2 // Cross
> U L' U2 L U2 f' L' f // F2L 1
> ...


CFOP:
57 STM, 58 ETM, 73 QTM, 62 HTM

x2 // inspection
L B' U L U' L' R F R D2 F' L F // xcross (13)
U2 L' U L f' L f // 2nd pair (7)
F U F' U F' L F L' // 3rd pair (8)
U R' U' R U2 R' U' R // 4th pair (8)
U' F' U' L' U2 L U L' U' L F // OLL(CP)
U M' U' M2 U' M2 U' M' U2 M2 // EPLL Z Perm

Roux:
54 STM, 66 HTM, 77 QTM, 55 ETM

x2 // inspection
L U' M2 r' D' l U2 M' F' // FB (11)
U R2 M' r U r' R' U' r U2 M r' U' r // SB (16)
U R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 // CMLL (14)
U M' U' M U' M U2 M U' M U2 M' U2 M' U2 M U2 // LSE (25)(LOL)

(Am I really Method Neutral??)

Corners First:

z' // inspection
U2 L U L' U' L //First layer Corners
F L F' L2 U' L U L' U' L U' //EG-1
M E z' //Centers
R' U' M2 U R U M' U' R L' U M2 U'
L' M U' M' U l L U' M' U L' //Pairs + FB
U2 M U2 M' //SB
y M' U2 M U2 M U' M' U M U2 M' U' M2 U M U2 M // LSE (26)

83HTM, 97QTM, 64STM, 67ETM,


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 27, 2020)

Next is missing. Using same scramble.


BenChristman1 said:


> R U2 L' F' B' U2 R' B D' B' D2 B L2 B L2 F' R2 L2 B R2 B



R F L2 D' F2 // (5) Square
M' U R B2 R2 B // (6/11) Pseudo F2B -1 pair
M2' U2 R' U r // (5/16) Pseudo F2B
U R U2' R2' F R F' R U2' R' // (10/26) CMLL + EO
U' r2 U M' U2 M' U // (7/33) LSE

NEXT : D2 L2 F' L F' B' L F2 R' U' B2 R2 U B2 U F2 D' R2 L2 D2
—


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 27, 2020)

Cubing Forever said:


> Roux:
> 54 STM, 66 HTM, 77 QTM, 55 ETM
> 
> x2 // inspection
> ...


Wrong direction at the 3rd move of your LSE. ;-)
U M' U M' U M2' U2 M U2 M U
Your CMLL is also subpar (sorry).
U' r U2' R2' F R F' R U2' r'


----------



## RedstoneTim (Dec 27, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : D2 L2 F' L F' B' L F2 R' U' B2 R2 U B2 U F2 D' R2 L2 D2



EOMR, 35 STM

x' y'
U S U' F' D' F D F' R2 D2 // FBEO
U r U2 M' // Stripe
R' D U' R' U2 R D' // Right square
R' U R U R' U' R2 // Right pair
B r' U' R' U r f' // ZBLL

Next: R2 L B R' L' U D' L B U2 R2 U2 R' B2 R2 U2 R D2 R' B2


----------



## fun at the joy (Dec 27, 2020)

RedstoneTim said:


> Next: R2 L B R' L' U D' L B U2 R2 U2 R' B2 R2 U2 R D2 R' B2


R' F R' L2 D' R' B' R' // xcross
y U R' U R L' U2 L // f2l2
R' U' M F' r U r U' r' F // corners
R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U // 2e2e
31 stm

next: D2 R' L' F B2 L2 D' R' L2 F2 D F2 D' R2 F2 R2 L2 U' R2


----------



## Attila (Dec 28, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> next: D2 R' L' F B2 L2 D' R' L2 F2 D F2 D' R2 F2 R2 L2 U' R2


L' D' B F L U' F //CO
D2 L' B R L' D' //EO
R B2 L B' R2 L2 F //DR
R U2 R' F2 L2

Next: D' U2 B D' L B' D2 F2 R2 D2 B2 U2 F' R2 D' F2 L' U F2 L R U L' U2 R2


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 28, 2020)

Attila said:


> D' U2 B D' L B' D2 F2 R2 D2 B2 U2 F' R2 D' F2 L' U F2 L R U L' U2 R2



(y') L F2 D2 U L R2 U F' // (8) LB
R U' R' U R U' M' U r // (9/17) RB
U' M U M' // (4/21) EO
U' L U2 L' U' L U2 R' U L' U' R // (12/33) PLL J
M2' U' M2' U // (4/37) LSE

NEXT : U' B2 R2 B2 U' L2 U' F2 R2 D' U B' U2 R D L B2 F2 D2 F' R2
—


----------



## RedstoneTim (Dec 29, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : U' B2 R2 B2 U' L2 U' F2 R2 D' U B' U2 R D L B2 F2 D2 F' R2



ZZ with EOLine, 38 STM

y2
B' R' F' L' D // EOLine
U L U2 L U2 R2 D' R U2 R' D // Right block
L' U L2 U L U2 L2 U L // Left block
R U R' U r' F R F' M' U' R U' R' // ZBLL

Next: B R2 B D2 L2 R2 F L2 U2 B L2 D B U' F' R B2 D' U' L F'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Dec 29, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> Wrong direction at the 3rd move of your LSE. ;-)
> U M' U M' U M2' U2 M U2 M U
> Your CMLL is also subpar (sorry).
> U' r U2' R2' F R F' R U2' r'


I quit roux so it doesn't matter.
BTW thanks for the tips
(My blockbuilding and LSE suck tho)


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 29, 2020)

RedstoneTim said:


> B R2 B D2 L2 R2 F L2 U2 B L2 D B U' F' R B2 D' U' L F'



L D' B' // (3) Failed EO 
R' U' R2 L U' R F2 L2 // (8/11) 2x2x3
B U B' U R2 // (5/16) EO + F2L-1
U R' U' B' U' B R // (7/23) F2L-1 + pair + square on top
y' L' U2 R U' L U R' // (7/30) Solved

NEXT : R2 B2 D' R2 U2 R2 F2 D' L2 R2 U F' R2 U B R D2 L B D' U2
—


----------



## MichaelZRC (Dec 30, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> R2 B2 D' R2 U2 R2 F2 D' L2 R2 U F' R2 U B R D2 L B D' U2


Zipper, 42 STM
B2 F' U' L F' D'//Cross
U' R B' U' B R'//OG
U D' L' U' L D//RG
U B U2 F U F' U2 B' y//F2L-1E
R U2 R' U2 F' U' F//CFRLL
U' r' S2 r U2 r' S2 r U//L5E

Next: B2 R' D' F2 U' B2 F2 L2 D2 B2 D F D U' L U B' U B'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Dec 30, 2020)

MichaelZRC said:


> Zipper, 42 STM
> B2 F' U' L F' D'//Cross
> U' R B' U' B R'//OG
> U D' L' U' L D//RG
> ...


CFOP:

z2 // inspection
R' D2 F D2 F2 U' F' L F // cross (9)
U2 R U' R' L' U L // 1st pair (7)
U2 R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' // 2nd pair (12)
U f' L f // 3rd pair (4)
U f R' f' U f R f' // 4th pair (8)
F R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F2 // OLL(CP)
R2 U' S' U2' S U' R2 // EPLL Ua Perm

CF:

F2 R L U L' //First layer corners
U2 F R' F' R U R U' R' //Ortega OLL
U R U' R F2 R' U R' //Corners
z2 M2 U2 M2 z M' F M F' U2 D M D' U2 //FB
r' U M' U' M2 R' U M' U' r R U M2 U' R // SB 
M2 U R U R' S' R U' R' S //EO
U M' U2 M U M2 U' M U2 M U2 // LSE (16)


Next: R2 D B2 F2 L2 U' B2 L2 D2 L' U2 F D L2 B' F2 R U2 L


----------



## RadicalMacaroni (Dec 30, 2020)

Cubing Forever said:


> R2 D B2 F2 L2 U' B2 L2 D2 L' U2 F D L2 B' F2 R U2 L



Zipper B:

z2
D' L F' R' F D2 R'//Xcross
U R' U2 R U2 f' L f//2nd pair
U R U' R' U R' U' R//3rd pair
F' R' F U' F U R F//4th pair
y' U F' U' F U R U R'//CFRLL
U' R' S2 R U' R' S2 R' S' R2 U' S2 U' R2 S' R2//L5E (2 look)

Next: F' U2 F' L2 D R2 D B2 D' R2 F2 U' R2 B2 R' B R2 B2 F U L2


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 30, 2020)

Cubing Forever said:


> R2 D B2 F2 L2 U' B2 L2 D2 L' U2 F D L2 B' F2 R U2 L



z2 D' R' r2 U' F M2' B // (7) FB
R U M U r2 U R U2 r' U' R // (11/18) SB
U2 M' U' // (3/21) EO
F' r U R' U2 R' F2 (R) // (7/28) CMLL
(M') U' M2' U2 M2' U' M U2 // (8/36) LSE



RadicalMacaroni said:


> F' U2 F' L2 D R2 D B2 D' R2 F2 U' R2 B2 R' B R2 B2 F U L2



M D2 F' x' // (3) 2x2x2
F U' S' U' S // (5/8) EO
U R' U2 R U' R2 // (6/14) 2x2x3
L F2 L' U' L' U2 L // (7/21) close to AB4C
U R' D' R U2 R' D R L U' R U L' U' // (14/35) Two 3-corner sycle

NEXT : R B' R D' L F' U' D L' F U2 F2 U2 D2 R D2 R U2 L' D2
—


----------



## RadicalMacaroni (Dec 30, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : R B' R D' L F' U' D L' F U2 F2 U2 D2 R D2 R U2 L' D2



z2
F' U2 r' U L B//FB
U' r2 U' R' U R2 r' U r2 U R//SB
R U2 R D R' U2 R D' R2//CMLL
U M' U M U M' U M U M U2 M U//LSE


----------



## Cubing Forever (Dec 30, 2020)

RadicalMacaroni said:


> Zipper B:
> 
> z2
> D' L F' R' F D2 R'//Xcross
> ...


CFOP with some pseudoslotting:

x'// inspection
L' R D2 F' l F R' D R D' // xcross (10)
F U F' R' F R F' // 2nd pair (7)
R' U R U' R' U R u2//Pseudoslot setup
U' F U F' U F' L F L' u D //Pseudopair + OLL Pre AUF
U' R U R' U R' F R F' R U2 R' // OLL(CP)
R2 U' S' U2' S U' R2 U'// EPLL Ua Perm

Next:F2 L2 D R2 D2 U F2 U' R2 B2 L2 B2 F' L B D2 L D L2 F' D2 

@Pyjam You used the wrong scram


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 30, 2020)

Cubing Forever said:


> @Pyjam You used the wrong scram


*RadicalMacaroni posted while I was redacting my solution.*


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 30, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> Cubing Forever said:
> @Pyjam You used the wrong scram
> 
> *RadicalMacaroni posted while I was redacting my solution.*


oh noes the wrong s c r a m


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 30, 2020)

Cubing Forever said:


> F2 L2 D R2 D2 U F2 U' R2 B2 L2 B2 F' L B D2 L D L2 F' D2



y2 M2' F2 B' D r2 D' // (6) FB
R' U R r U' r' U2 R2 U M2' r U x' // (12/18) SB
U' R' U L' U' r // (6/24) CMLL
U' M' U2 M U M2' U D2 M' D2 // (10/34) LSE

NEXT : U2 L D2 L' D2 F2 R F2 L U' B2 U' B D' R D2 B L2
—


----------



## Cubing Forever (Dec 30, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : U2 L D2 L' D2 F2 R F2 L U' B2 U' B D' R D2 B L2
> —


Why do I get everything pseudo??

D U' F' L F R U R' U R' U R D'//Pseudo xxcross
y R' U R2 U R' //Pseudopair 3
y R U' R' U F' U' F D' //F2L
U' F' U' L' U L F // OLL 43
U x' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' F // PLL E Perm

51HTM 52QTM 51STM 54ETM 

Next: U2 R2 F U2 F' U2 B' D2 B' R2 B' L F D B2 D2 B'


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 30, 2020)

Cubing Forever said:


> U2 R2 F U2 F' U2 B' D2 B' R2 B' L F D B2 D2 B'



I've already solved this one here:








The Petrus "Example Solve" Game!


R' U' F2 U L2 B2 L2 U F2 D U2 R U' L' F2 D F R2 B' U2 33 STM y' // Inspection U L U R L B2 // 222 F' U R2 // 223 F' R' F R' // EO y' F R F' // pseudoF2L U Rw U' Rw2 U Rw2 U Rw2 U' Rw // OLL M2 U M U2 M' U L2 // PLL kinda not Petrus but who cares 34 STM y' R U R U' R2 F' Rw U R U' Rw' F //...




www.speedsolving.com





y' L' D' R2 U2 L' // (5) 2x2x2
D R' D' R // (4/9) 2x2x3
U2 M' U' M y' // (4/13) EO
R2 U R U2 R' U' R U // (8/21) AB3C
y x R U' L' U R' U' L U2 // (8/29) L3C


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 30, 2020)

NEXT : F2 U F2 R2 D R2 B2 R2 D' F2 U2 B D' F U' R' B2 D2 B' L2
—


----------



## Cuberstache (Dec 31, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : F2 U F2 R2 D R2 B2 R2 D' F2 U2 B D' F U' R' B2 D2 B' L2


CFOP because it's interesting on this scramble, 54 ETM

x' y // Inspection
U2 F2 D R D' L // XCross
U R U' R' U R' U' R // 2nd Pair
U2 L U L' R U R' // 3rd Pair
U L U L' U2 L U' L' // 4th Pair
U F' r U r' U' S r' F r S' // OLL
U R U R' U R' U' R2 U' R' U R' U R // PLL

Mehta-TDR because it's interesting on every scramble, 46 ETM

z2 // Inspection
B2 L' F2 L' F' // FB (5/5)
U2 R' u R' S R S' u2 // 3QB (8/13)
U' R U2 R2 F R F' // EOLE (7/20)
U2 R' U2 D' R U R' U D R // TDR (10/30)
u2 R' U R' U' R D' R' D R' (U D') R2 U' R2 D R2 // ZBLL (16/46)

NEXT: L2 R2 U2 B2 D' R2 B2 F2 D' R2 D2 B L2 F D' L D2 F' U L B'

btw, you can always edit your post if you forget the next scramble.

Edit: Or if you forget the ACN link


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 31, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> L2 R2 U2 B2 D' R2 B2 F2 D' R2 D2 B L2 F D' L D2 F' U L B'



z y L' D F' R' U2 R' U // (7) Two squares
x' U' M' R' U R U' R2 F x // (8/15) Two blocks + EO
U2 R U R' U R2 U' L' U R' U' L U // (13/28) Very long COLL
M U2 M' U' M' U2 M' U M2 U // (10/38) LSE

NEXT : B2 U2 R' U2 B2 L2 R D2 R D2 F2 U B' R2 D' B' U R D F2 L
—


CuberStache said:


> btw, you can always edit your post if you forget the next scramble.


I know but I did not forget it, I've changed my mind.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Dec 31, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : B2 U2 R' U2 B2 L2 R D2 R D2 F2 U B' R2 D' B' U R D F2 L


z2 // inspection
U F R F' R2 B2 U L2 // xcross (8)
U D' L U L' D // 2nd pair (6)
R' U L R U L' U L U' L' // 3rd pair (10)
R' U R U R' U' R U2 R' U R // 4th pair (11)
r U r' R U R' U' r U' r' // OLL 16
x R2 F R F' R U2 r' U r U2 x' // PLL Ja Perm

55HTM 62QTM 55STM 58ETM 

Next:B' L2 U F2 L2 R2 D2 R2 D F2 L2 F2 U2 L B' L D' U2 R' F2 R2


----------



## RedstoneTim (Dec 31, 2020)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next:B' L2 U F2 L2 R2 D2 R2 D F2 L2 F2 U2 L B' L D' U2 R' F2 R2


ZZ with EOLine, 37 STM

x2 y
F2 R' F R' D2 // EOLine
U L U L // Left square
R' U' R' U' M' B' R // Right square
B' M U R' // Right pair
U L U' L' U' L U L' // 3c reduction
x' y' R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' // L3C

Next: U' L2 U D2 F R D F' U' B' D2 B2 R2 U2 B' L2 B U2 F'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Dec 31, 2020)

RedstoneTim said:


> Next: U' L2 U D2 F R D F' U' B' D2 B2 R2 U2 B' L2 B U2 F'


Lucky one ; )
Today I learnt that you shouldn't build xcrosses with free pairs

x2 // inspection
R' F R U' R U2 B' U' L U2 L // xcross (11)
U f' L f // 2nd pair (4)
R U R' U f R f' // 3rd pair (7)
U2 R U2 R' F' U2 F2 R' F' R // 4th pair (10)
l' U' l L' U' L U l' U l // OLL 15
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U2 // PLL T Perm

57HTM 65QTM 57STM 58ETM

Next: F U R D' L2 B R2 B' L B L2 B' D2 B' U2 R2 F' R2 B L2


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 31, 2020)

Cubing Forever said:


> F U R D' L2 B R2 B' L B L2 B' D2 B' U2 R2 F' R2 B L2



(y x2) M2' F f2 D U2 M2' B // (7) Left block
R' U r' U' r M2' U r U' R' M' // (11/18) F2L -1
U2 R' F R F' R U2' R' // (8/26) LS + CLL
U' M U' M U2' M' U' M2' U' M // (10/36) COALL

(y x2) M2' F f2 D U2 M2' B // (7) Left block
R' U r' U' r M2' U r U' R' M' // (11/18) F2L -1
U2 F R' F' R2 U2 R' // (7/25) LS + EO
(y) R' U' R U R U2' R' U' R U' R2' U2' R // (13/38) 2GLL

NEXT : R' U' F' R' B' L' F L2 F' U R2 U2 D2 F2 R2 F2 L2 U2 B' U2 L2
—


----------



## zinzan8 (Dec 31, 2020)

You guys are really impressive, and I am trying to learn from your example solves. However, I don't easily see what you see, and can't really tell how you determine your next moves. I don't know my cube well enough to follow along--I have to do the step, see what you did, then undo the step and redo it. For example, when you are doing first pair, I often (usually) can't tell which pair you are solving until the step is done.

I know this is asking a lot, but if one of you guys could add those details, it would really help some of us. Especially you guys that are doing CFOP, or even Roux (I can't follow Mehta).

For example, from above (solution by @Jam88):


> Scramble: B' U2 B U L' U2 L' F' U2 L2 D F2 U' L2 F2 R2 D F2 D2 B'
> 
> // cfop yc
> U2 F2 D' B' D L' U L U2 B2 // spotted YGO X-cross during inspection
> ...



anyway, as I say, I know its asking a lot, and maybe the purpose of this thread isn't to instruct but just to demonstrate what you can do, or share your thinking with other accomplished solvers? But if you can share these types of details sometimes, it could really give insight to how we can plan our steps.

At any rate, thanks for sharing.


----------



## CodingCuber (Dec 31, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> (y x2) M2' F f2 D U2 M2' B // (7) Left block
> R' U r' U' r M2' U r U' R' M' // (11/18) F2L -1
> U2 R' F R F' R U2' R' // (8/26) LS + CLL
> U' M U' M U2' M' U' M2' U' M // (10/36) COALL
> ...


z2
F' R' F' L F' B D' //cross 

R U2 R' L U' L' //F2L 1
R' U' R2 U2 R2 //F2L 2
U2 R L' U L //F2L 3
y' U L U2 L' U2 L U' L' //F2L 4

U' F U R U' R' F' //OLL

y R' U R' U' y R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F //PLL 

52 moves

Next: L' U' B' D R' L' U2 D L R2 U' R2 D R2 U F2 D R2 U2 B2 F'


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 1, 2021)

CodingCuber said:


> Next: L' U' B' D R' L' U2 D L R2 U' R2 D R2 U F2 D R2 U2 B2 F'


@zinzan8

D R F U' L' U L' B // Cross


Spoiler



So I start by seeing that the yellow-red edge can be inserted with just an R, and the yellow-green edge is flipped, but in place. Before doing the R to insert yellow-red, I do a D, to make it so that yellow-green can just be inserted with an F after doing the R. This doesn't affect either of the 2 other cross pieces, so during inspection, I planned out that yellow-orange is really easy to insert (just U' L2), but while doing that, I can make yellow-blue in a good position to insert as well by doing U' L' U (to put yellow-blue in a nice position matched up with the blue center to insert) L' B, which solves the cross.


L U2 L2 U' L // F2L 1 (green-orange)


Spoiler



This one is pretty self-explanatory, just taking the pieces apart, as they're not paired up the right way, and cancelling into the 3 move insert (L U2 L' to separate the pieces, and L' U' L to insert them.)


R U R' U f R' f' // F2L 2 (red-blue)


Spoiler



This one is pretty easy, as well. The 2 pieces are in a great position to be paired with each other using R U R', but the thing you may not have seen before is this insert (f R' f'). I love using this (and its mirror alg) to insert a pair into the back slot in just 3 moves that can be executed very quickly.


L U' L' U L U' L' // F2L 3 (orange-blue)


Spoiler



I chose to solve the other back slot first, but you could do the other pair first, I just liked this solution better. L U' L' to pair up the pieces is a really nice easy trick to learn. If you were doing it from the front-right slot (do a y2 to look at it like that), you would recognize it by seeing that the color on the right of the corner (blue) and the color of the edge in the top layer (also blue) match up, which means that you can do R U' R' to pair them (or L U' L' from the other angle). After pairing them up, it's just a simple matter of inserting the pair into the back-left slot with U L U' L'.


y' R' U R U' R' U' R // F2L 4 (green-red)


Spoiler



Once again, I made a choice to do a y' to make this pair solveable with only R and U moves, but if you prefer doing lefty moves, you could do a y move and solve the pair with L' U L U' L' U' L. But my solution was to split the pieces by doing R' U R, and then it's another really easy back slot insert with U' R' U' R.


M' R' U' R U' R' U2 R U' M // OLL


Spoiler



I personally don't know this OLL yet, but this is the algorithm for it. If you were to do 2-look, you could do U' F U R U' R' F' (edge orientation), and then U2 R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' to orient the corners.


U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U // PLL


Spoiler



If you use the OLL algorithm here, you get a simple Jb perm with a U' pre-AUF, and a U AUF. If you did 2-look OLL, you would get an Ra perm. The solution that I would use here would be U2 R U R' F' R U2 R' U2 R' F R U R U2 R', but any Ra perm alg would work.



The total solve ended up being 59 moves (slice turn metric), which isn't amazing, but it'll work for your purpose. You can view the solve here.

Next: D F D2 F2 U R2 D2 F2 R2 B2 D' B2 L2 U' L B L D L F D2


----------



## zinzan8 (Jan 1, 2021)

Awesome!

Edit: More than awesome, @BenChristman1. This was more than I could hope for, but very clearly helped me see how you see the cube, and how you work through the solve. 

Thank you [emoji120], thank you, thank you.


----------



## CodingCuber (Jan 1, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next: D F D2 F2 U R2 D2 F2 R2 B2 D' B2 L2 U' L B L D L F D2


z2
F D' B2 F' U2 F' B2 D' // xcross

R' U' R //F2L 2
L U2 L' U R U' R' //F2L 3
y R' U R U' y F R' F' R //F2L 4

U r U R' U' M U R U' R' U //OLL

R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' //PLL

51 moves

Next: F' U' R2 D' L2 U2 B2 D B2 D F2 U L' R' B2 F L' D2 R U2


----------



## Neuro (Jan 1, 2021)

CodingCuber said:


> Next: R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R



um, that scramble is just an E *F* perm @CodingCuber


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 1, 2021)

Neuro said:


> um, that scramble is just an E perm @CodingCuber


F perm*


----------



## Neuro (Jan 1, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> F perm*


Oof I've been using Roux for too long I guess lol


----------



## Cuberstache (Jan 1, 2021)

CodingCuber said:


> Next: R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R


U R L' B2 L' D R' B2 L U' R2 L F2 R2 // 14 moves

NEXT: D2 F2 D2 F2 R2 D' L2 U F2 U' B' R' D' F' L2 R2 D2 R2 D' U


----------



## Neuro (Jan 1, 2021)

Oh no, I've been annotating a solve to a new scramble and the next got posted while i was doing it . Ah I'll post it anyway, why not. Roux - as it turns out - isn't the easiest method to annotate. Too much intuitive and influenced pairing.

As for the solve, super lucky LSE. Good FB. SB was short but hard to finger trick, lots of regrips. CMLL is average or slightly short.

F L2 R2 F2 R2 U2 F' U2 B' R2 U2 F' R' D U2 F' D R2 F2 D'

Roux, 32 STM

y2 D F r U' F2//FB
U' R2 U2 r2 R' U' R2' r U r' U r//SB
U' r' U r U2' R2' F R F' R//CMLL
U M U' M' U'//LSE



Spoiler: Annotation



FB
~y2 D - I see that a square is one move away on red/yellow, so my options are either a D or a u to solve it and keep it positioned properly on the left side. I decide to use a D because it's easier to execute and leads into the rest of the solution more fluidly.
~With the FS being only 1 move, I can track the last pair of FB very easily as well as the DR edge.
~F r U' F2 - I know that the minimum and fingertrick friendly solution for the last pair is some variant of F (R) U' F2 solution. This is because I need to set the corner and edge in relation to one another, which is most easily achieved using F (R) and it also places it on the right side with proper orientation in relation to its target.
~The reason for using an r instead of R is this: I know that the DR edge (yellow/orange) is in DB and is misoriented. That can be tracked in inspection. If I used a plain R, the edge would remain in its position. With r however, it is able to be oriented and the F2 would move it to U, just one move away from its center.

SB
~U' R2 - Solve the DB edge while paying attention to the position of the first pair. I recognize that the orange blue pair will be easier to solve than the orange green because of the way orange green is stacked, and also that orange blue is more easily solved if I keep it where it is. If it moves to U, it'll be harder to solve.
~U2 r2 R' U' - This solved the first pair. I first set the corner up so that I can easily make the orange/blue pair (U2) and make it (r2.) I then reposition the DR edge so I may solve the pair and do it (R' U')
~Now it's time to solve the second pair of SB
~R2 r - This sequence serves two functions: to position the square on the right side to the bottom, and to position the final SB edge on the bottom. This will make it easier to pair in the next step.
~U r' U r - This is the pairing and solving of the orange green pair. First I position the corner to be paired, match the edge/corner pair using an r', and solve the pair using U r
~I use r instead of R because it orients the centers which will make LSE easier.

CMLL
~Recognition: T CMLL, headlights in the front, opposites on the top

LSE
~I see that I have an arrow case, and I know that my ULUR are in UF UL. Given the relationship of the edges, I can plan my EOLR
~U - This makes the arrow positioned properly to orient the edges. 
~M U' - M would be the default move to orient, but I use a U' to position the ULUR edges on top of one another
~M' - Because I can solve ULUR in relation to the corners with just an M', I do that.
~U' - Lucky L4C skip, AUF (super lucky LSE in general)



I'll just put CuberStache's next

NEXT: D2 F2 D2 F2 R2 D' L2 U F2 U' B' R' D' F' L2 R2 D2 R2 D' U


----------



## CodingCuber (Jan 1, 2021)

Neuro said:


> um, that scramble is just an E *F* perm @CodingCuber


Oh yeah im dumb sorry i had it on PLL scrambles generation. One sec


----------



## zinzan8 (Jan 1, 2021)

@Neuro, thanks for the Roux annotations! I’ll walk through it in the morning. 

Happy New Year!


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 1, 2021)

Neuro said:


> D2 F2 D2 F2 R2 D' L2 U F2 U' B' R' D' F' L2 R2 D2 R2 D' U



y x' // Inspection
F2 R F' M2' D // (5) FB
R U2 r' U' r' U2 R r // (8/13) Right square + pair
U' R U' R D R' U' R D' R2' // (10/23) Last pair + CMLL (many cancellations)
U' M' U M U' M' U M' U' // (9/32) LSE

y x' // Inspection
F2 R F' M2' D // (5) FB 
R U2 r' U' r' U2 R r // Right square + pair
U' R (U2 R') // Last pair
(R U) R D R' U' R D' R2' // CMLL

NEXT : D R L2 D2 F' U D F' R B U2 D2 F2 L2 B L2 B R2 U2 F'
—
Happy new year, folks.


----------



## GRVigo (Jan 1, 2021)

Hello, this is my first post!



Pyjam said:


> NEXT : D R L2 D2 F' U D F' R B U2 D2 F2 L2 B L2 B R2 U2 F'



Inspection: x'

XCross (6): R B D U R2 L2 (XCross in layer F)
F2L 1 (3): F' U' F
F2L 2 (8): U2 F U' F' U F U F'
F2L 3 (7): B U' B' U B U B'
1LLL (17): (y2) (U2) R' U2 R F U' R' U R U F' R' F' U F R
AUF: U2

Solve movements: 42

NEXT: B' R' F L' U B' L B D B2 D2 B R' D' U' B' D2 F B' U L U B2 R2 F2

Happy new year!


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 1, 2021)

GRVigo said:


> Hello, this is my first post!


Welcome! You can make a thread under the "Member Intro" subforum to tell more about yourself! Look at the message that pjk sent you, and it will explain all about the forums, and explain how to make an intro thread!


GRVigo said:


> NEXT: B' R' F L' U B' L B D B2 D2 B R' D' U' B' D2 F B' U L U B2 R2 F2





Spoiler: CFOP, 51 STM



@zinzan8 

U R' F U R2 U R L' U L D' R2 // X-Cross


Spoiler



During inspection, I can see that yellow-blue is just a D' away from being solved, but before doing that, I insert yellow-orange and yellow-green with U R' F U R'. The second U move is to preserve the red-blue pair that was built while inserting those 2 cross edges. The yellow-green-orange corner is now solved relative to 2 edges around it, so I did and R' U R to take its edge out, and L' U L to insert it. I can then finish the X-Cross with D' R2.


U2 f R' f' // F2L 2 (red-blue)


Spoiler



Using the same insert that I did on my last example solve, I did U2 to put the pair in position, then insert with f R' f'.


L U' L' U F' U' F // F2L 3 (green-red)


Spoiler



I could have chosen to solve the orange-blue pair, but I chose green-red because it had a lower movecount. I took the green-red edge out of the back-left slot with L U' L', then just did a simple 3 move insert with U F' U' F.


y' L' U2 L U L' U L U' L' U L // F2L 4


Spoiler



I then rotated to put the last slot in front, just so that I could see everything easier. I actually just did a setup to the case I did in my last example solve with L' U2 L. I then executed the case that I showed yesterday with U L' U L to pair the pieces and U' L' U L to insert the pair.


U' R U R' U R U2 R' // OLL


Spoiler



Simple Sune OLL; just a U pre-AUF.


M2 U' M2 U' M' U2 M2 U2 M' // PLL


Spoiler



For the algorithm that I use, this sets up to a Z-perm with no AUF at the end, but some algs will have an AUF. It really won't matter, as long as you don't +2. 


Here is a visual.





Spoiler: Beginner's Mehta, 75 STM



U R' F U R' U2 L' U L U' L' U L D' // FB
E' R' u R' u2 R U R' u' // 3QB
F' U' F U' R F' U' F U2 R' u // EOLE
R U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R U2 R2 r U R' U' r' F R F' // CO
R2 U R2 U' R2 D R2 U' R2 U R2 D' M2 U M' U2 M U M2 U' // CP+EP
alg.cubing.net


Next: D B' R F' D B' L B' L2 D2 F B' D2 R2 B2 D' F2


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 1, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> D B' R F' D B' L B' L2 D2 F B' D2 R2 B2 D' F2



Roux:
y' U' M' D2 l' y' // (4) FB
U2 R' U M U' r2 U r // (8/12) Square + pair
F' U2 F U2 R U' R' // (7/19) Last pair
U' R U' L' U R' U' L // (8/27) CMLL
M' U M U2 M U2 M2 U M' U M2 // (11/38) LSE

LEOR:
y' U' M' D2 l' y' // (4) Left block
r2 U' M2' R U M' U M U2 M2' // (10/14) EO-stripe
U' R U' R U' R U R' // (8/22) F2L-1 + pair
U2 L' U2 R U R' U2 L // (8/30) Winter
M2' U M U2' M2' U2' M U' M2' // (9/39) PLL Z

NEXT : R2 D2 L2 U L2 U B2 U2 F2 U' L2 B' F2 L F U' F2 R' D U2 R2
—


----------



## zinzan8 (Jan 2, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Welcome! You can make a thread under the "Member Intro" subforum to tell more about yourself! Look at the message that pjk sent you, and it will explain all about the forums, and explain how to make an intro thread!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Outstanding. Thanks!


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 2, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : R2 D2 L2 U L2 U B2 U2 F2 U' L2 B' F2 L F U' F2 R' D U2 R2
> —


x2 // inspection
L D F D2 R' F L F2 // cross (8)
R U' R' U' L U L' // 1st pair (7)
U L' U L U' f R' f' // 2nd pair (8)
U2 L' U' L E R U R' U F' U' F u //3rd and 4th pairs
U r U r' U R U' R' M' U R U2 r' // OLL 56
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // PLL Jb Perm

tried fancy stuff, got 65HTM 70QTM 63STM 64ETM lol

Next: F2 L' D2 L U2 B2 R' D2 R2 B2 D2 F2 B' L2 U R2 F D' L' D


----------



## GRVigo (Jan 2, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: F2 L' D2 L U2 B2 R' D2 R2 B2 D2 F2 B' L2 U R2 F D' L' D



Inspection: z

XXCross (8): L2 U F' D2 L' B2 L' B2
F2L 1 (4): U F U' F'
F2L 2 (3): R U' R'
1LLL (18): (y) (U2) R U2 R' U2 F R U' R' U R U R' F' R U2 R'
AUF: U

Solve movements: 34

NEXT: F' L F R2 U2 D' F2 R B D L F2 R' F2 R' B' D U' F B
Tip: There is an XCross in the top layer in 6 movements


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 2, 2021)

GRVigo said:


> Inspection: z
> 
> XXCross (8): L2 U F' D2 L' B2 L' B2
> F2L 1 (4): U F U' F'
> ...


Thanks!!
HK: 64h, 79q, 58s, 60e 

x2 z2 //inspection
R' U R' U2 F2 L2 U B2 F //arrow+1 pair
U2 L U2 L' F U' F' //2nd pair
D' U2 R' U R D//3rd pair
U' f R' f' //4th pair
U' S U S' //EO
U2 F R U' R' U R U2 R' U' R U R' U' F' //COLL
U S U2 S' R2 U R2 S R2 S' U' R2 U2 //L5EP

Next: F2 U' R2 U' B2 L2 R2 U2 B2 R2 D' R2 L' B F' L2 R B2 D B' L2


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 2, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> F2 U' R2 U' B2 L2 R2 U2 B2 R2 D' R2 L' B F' L2 R B2 D B' L2



R' D2 F' U r' B // (6) FB
U R' U2 F' U' F R2 U2 R U r' U2 R // (13/19) SB
U' r' U r U2' R2' F R F' R // (10/29) CMLL
M U' M U M2' U // (6/35) LSE

NEXT : B2 U L2 U R2 D F2 U2 F2 L2 D B' D' F' U2 R' D2 L B F'
—


----------



## Attila (Jan 3, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : B2 U L2 U R2 D F2 U2 F2 L2 D B' D' F' U2 R' D2 L B F'
> —


All on inverse:
(B' U' R' B) // CO
(D U' B L2 F L D F B' L' U' ) // DR
( F R2 B2 L2 F' D2 F' )

Next: R' B2 F2 R F' D' U B2 U' F D' L' B D B2 D2 U' L R F2 D' U2 F2 R U


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 3, 2021)

Attila said:


> All on inverse:
> (B' U' R' B) // CO
> (D U' B L2 F L D F B' L' U' ) // DR
> ( F R2 B2 L2 F' D2 F' )
> ...


I could apply a ZBLL I just learnt:

46HTM 53QTM 46STM 47ETM 

x2 // inspection
L D' F2 L D2 L // cross (6)
U2 R' U R U' R' U R2 U R' U' R U R' // 1st and second pairs (14)
U' L U2 L' U L U' L' // 3rd pair (8)
U' F U' F2 r U r' // 4th pair (7)
R' U R U2 r' R' F R F' r //ZBLL
U' //AUF

Next: R2 U' L' F2 R2 D2 F2 U2 L' B2 L D2 L B' F D L' U' L2 D2 R2


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 3, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> R2 U' L' F2 R2 D2 F2 U2 L' B2 L D2 L B' F D L' U' L2 D2 R2



U D B' L F' M2' // (6) EO-Cross
L U2 L' D // (4/10) F2L 1
L U2 R U L' R2 U R U R U R' // (12/22) F2L 2+3
L U2 L' U2 L U2' L' // (7/29) F2L 4
F R' F' r U R U' r' U2 // (9/38) COLL

NEXT : F2 R2 B' U2 L2 F2 U2 R2 F' R2 F D' B' U2 L F' U L2 F2 D2 U'
—


----------



## Devagio (Jan 3, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> F2 R2 B' U2 L2 F2 U2 R2 F' R2 F D' B' U2 L F' U L2 F2 D2 U'


U F' U2 S2 L2 // FB (5/5)
B U' B' R2 // 3QB (4/9)
u2 F R F' U R' // EOLE (6/15)
u R U R U2 R' U R' // TDR (8/23)
U2 R' U2 R U' L U2 R' U2 R U2 L' R' U R // ZBLL (15/38)

Next: U' B' U' R U' D' R B2 R2 L2 F' D2 B' U2 R2 L2 U2 R2 F L F2


----------



## Milominx (Jan 3, 2021)

Devagio said:


> U F' U2 S2 L2 // FB (5/5)
> B U' B' R2 // 3QB (4/9)
> u2 F R F' U R' // EOLE (6/15)
> u R U R U2 R' U R' // TDR (8/23)
> ...


CFOP:
x // Inspection
L´ F´ R´ D L D´ U´ F2 // Cross
y U2 R´ F R F´ U2 L U´ L´ // F2L 1
R´ U´ R U´ L´ U´ L // F2L 2
y R U2 R´ y L U L´ // F2L 3
U´ L F´ L´ F // F2L 4
U R U R´ U R U´ R´ U´ R´ F R F´ // OLL
U´ M2´ U´ M´ U2 M U´ M2 //PLL
56 STM


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 3, 2021)

Next is missing. I use the same scramble.

A mix of ZZ and Petrus:
z2 F U' R B' L // (5) EO
M2' D' B2 E2 // (4/9) 2x2x3 (back)
L' U' L2 U F2 U' F2 // (7/16) F2L-1
L D' L U2 L' D L2 U2 L' U2 L U2 // (12/28) LS+LL

NEXT : U B' D L B2 D L' D R B L' U2 L2 U F2 U' D2 F2 U R2 F2
—


----------



## Neuro (Jan 4, 2021)

Roux, 43 STM. The solve was very good until LSE

z' y U R' r' u' r F'//FB
R2 U' R U R2 U r' U M2' U R//SB
U' F R U R' U' R U R' U' F'//CMLL
U M' U' M U2 M' U M' U' M' U2 M2 U2 M' U2//LSE

NEXT: R2 B2 U' L2 B D2 R F' L2 F2 D' F2 U' R2 L2 B2 U' F2 B2 R'


----------



## RedstoneTim (Jan 4, 2021)

Neuro said:


> NEXT: R2 B2 U' L2 B D2 R F' L2 F2 D' F2 U' R2 L2 B2 U' F2 B2 R'



Roux, 35 STM

z'
F2 r' R' F U f' // FB
R U R' F R' F' // SS
U2 f R f2 // SP
r U r' f U F' // CMLL
U M' U M U2 M' U' M' // EOFB-b
U' M U2 M' U // EP



Neuro said:


> The solve was very good until LSE


same

Next: R2 F2 U R2 F2 U' F2 U' L2 B2 U R B' L' D' R F' U2 L' D'


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 4, 2021)

Neuro said:


> R2 B2 U' L2 B D2 R F' L2 F2 D' F2 U' R2 L2 B2 U' F2 B2 R'



(y' x') u' M E' R M2' U' B // (7) FB
R2 U2 r U' R'
U M' U M2' R' U' r // (12/19)
U2 r U R' U' r' F R F' // (9/28) CMLL
U M2' U2 M' U2 M' U' M2' // (8/36) LSE

What if I use a ZBLL?
(y' x') u' M E' R M2' U' B // (7) FB
R2 U2 r U' R'
U M' U M2' R' U' r // (12/19)
U2 M2' // (2/21) F2L
R' D' R U R' D R2 U' R' U R U R' U' R U R' // (17/38) ZBLL
Longer…



Neuro said:


> Roux, 43 STM. The solve was very good until LSE



It should be M instead of M' at the 6th move in order to avoid the dots.
It's often a problem when the DF and DB edges are at the front of the arrow.
I still don't understand when to use M and when to use M' in this situation.
Your opinion would be welcome.

z' y U R' r' u' r F' // FB
R2 U' R U R2 U r' U M2' U R // SB
U' F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' // CMLL
U M' U' M U2 M U2 M2' U M U M2' U2

NEXT : See above.
—


----------



## Milominx (Jan 4, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> (y' x') u' M E' R M2' U' B // (7) FB
> R2 U2 r U' R'
> U M' U M2' R' U' r // (12/19)
> U2 r U R' U' r' F R F' // (9/28) CMLL
> ...


What scramble do you mean? Neuros i will use Neuros.

CFOP:
x' // Inspection
D' R' D2 B2 F D' L D // Cross
U' L U L' R U2 R' // F2L 1
L' U L y' U' R U R' // F2L 2
y' U' R U R' y L U L' // F2L 3
U2 L' U2 L U L' U' L // F2L 4
Lw' U2 L U L' U Lw // OLL
U R' U R' U' y R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F U2 // PLL
58 HTM
Next: U2 L2 R2 F2 L2 R2 B D2 B' D2 L2 B2 U' L' F R D R' B F' D


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 4, 2021)

Milominx said:


> U2 L2 R2 F2 L2 R2 B D2 B' D2 L2 B2 U' L' F R D R' B F' D



ZZ with double multi-slotting:
(y z2) B' U2 D F R' D // (6) EO line
L' U L U2 L2 R' U' M' x' // (8/14) Double shot! 
U2 L U2 L' R' U2 L U2 M x // (9/23) Double shot!
y' R' U' R2 U R2' U R2 U2' R' U R' U R // (13/36) 2GLL

NEXT : B R2 B' U2 F' U2 F' U2 L2 D2 R' U2 F U' R' B' L D' B2 L'
—


----------



## Neuro (Jan 5, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> It should be M instead of M' at the 6th move in order to avoid the dots.
> It's often a problem when the DF and DB edges are at the front of the arrow.
> I still don't understand when to use M and when to use M' in this situation.
> Your opinion would be welcome.


I haven't heard of this before, although I would assume it would have to do with the relation of the ULUR edges. If that is the case, then I'm not sure it's entirely worth doing, because it's a decent amount to recognize all at once and dots isn't *that* slow. But again, I don't know how it works. I would be interested in learning about it/doing testing on my own, though.


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 5, 2021)

I too think it's related to UR and UL.
Note that the right direction saves only two moves.
So, I agree it likely not worth the pain.
It's only interesting from a theoretical point of view.


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 5, 2021)

@Neuro 
I've tried some permutations.
Sometimes M is the right choice, sometimes M'.
I can't see an easy rule.

Initial solve:
z' y U R' r' u' r F' // FB
R2 U' R U R2 U r' U M2' U R // SB
U' F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' // CMLL
U M' U' M U2
// Blue corners front
M U2 M2' U M U M2' U2

Modified solves:
z' y U R' r' u' r F' // FB
R2 U' R U R2 U r' U M2' U R // SB
U' F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' // CMLL
U M' U' M U2 
// H-Perm:
M2' U' M2' U2' M2' U' M2' U2
// Green corners front
// Resume solve:
M' U' M2 U2 M' U M2 U2

z' y U R' r' u' r F' // FB
R2 U' R U R2 U r' U M2' U R // SB
U' F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' // CMLL
U M' U' M U2 
// Z-Perm:
M' U' M2' U' M2' U' M' U2' M2' U2
// Red corners front
// Resume solve:
M U' M2 U M U M2

z' y U R' r' u' r F' // FB
R2 U' R U R2 U r' U M2' U R // SB
U' F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' // CMLL
U M' U' M U2 
// Z-Perm:
M2' U M U2' M2' U2' M U' M2' U'
// Orange corners front
// Resume solve:
M' U' M U' M2 U


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 6, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : B R2 B' U2 F' U2 F' U2 L2 D2 R' U2 F U' R' B' L D' B2 L'


Let me try 5 different methods (record for most different methods in one post?) ... (I will suck at most of them, so cut me some slack.)


Spoiler: CFOP, 47 STM



z2 // Inspection
L' B' F' U' R U R y D2 R U R2 U R D2 U' L // XX-Cross
f' L' f U' L' U L U2 F U F' // F2L
U2 R' U' R' F R F' U R // OLL
U2 x' R' D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R2 F' // PLL
alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Roux, 76 STM, XD



F2 R2 U2 R U' R' L' U2 L' U' F' L F L' U L f' L' f U' M2 U M2 R' U2 R U R' U' R // F2B
U2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // CMLL
M2 U r U R' U' M U R U' R' U' M2 U' M2 U M' U2 M U M2 U // L6E
alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: ZZ, 66 STM



y // Inspection
D2 F L D' F U2 F' U' F // EO Line
U' L2 U' L' U R' U' R' U2 L U2 L' U L U' L' U R' U' R L' U' L U2 R' U' R U2 R' U' R' // ZZ F2L
U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U // LL
alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Petrus, 64 STM



R' D B' F2 U' R' D R' D M D M' U // 2x2x3
x2 y U R' F B' R F' B2 U B' // EO
U' R' U R' U' R U2 R' U R U R' U R U' R' // F2L
U2 F' r U R' U' r' F R U' R U R' U' D R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 U D' // LL
alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Mehta, 78 STM



z2 // Inspection
L' B' R2 F R' L' U2 L // FB
E' R2 U2 R' U2 R2 U R2 u2 F' U2 F u // 3QB
U2 R F' U' F U' R' // EOLE
U' R2 U R2 F (R U R' U')3 F' // CO
R2 U R2 U' R' D R U' R D' R' U2 R D R' U R' D' R D' // CP
U2 M' U2 M' U' M' U2 M U' M2 U D // EP
alg.cubing.net


Next: D2 B2 R B2 R2 F2 L F2 L F2 L U' B' D' U' L' U R2 B R


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 6, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Let me try 5 different methods (record for most different methods in one post?) ... (I will suck at most of them, so cut me some slack.)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: CFOP, 47 STM
> ...





Spoiler: CFOP, 56 HTM



x2 // inspection
D R' D L' B' F D' // cross (7)
U' f R f' U R' U' R // 1st pair (8)
U L' U' L U L' U' L // 2nd pair (8)
y U F R' U' R U2 F' // 3rd pair + 4th pair setup (7)
U L' U' L // 4th pair (4)
U' r U r' R U R' U' r U' r' // OLL 16
U x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 x' U' // PLL Aa Perm





Spoiler: HK: 81 HTM



x2 // inspection
D2 L' R' F R D'//arrow
F R2 F' R2 U2 f' L f //1st pair
R2 L F' L' F U2 R U R' //2nd pair
f R f' U' L' U' L //3rd pair
U' R' U2 R U R' U' R //4th pair
U' S' R U' R' S R U R' //EO
R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' R U R' U' F' //COLL
S' U2 S U' R2 U R2 S R2 S' U' R2 U' //L5EP



Next: U F D2 B2 R2 B D2 B2 L2 D2 L2 F' D2 U' L U B2 R U B' U2


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 6, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> U F D2 B2 R2 B D2 B2 L2 D2 L2 F' D2 U' L U B2 R U B' U2



Roux:
F' D2 R2 U2 D' L' R2' F // (8) FB
U2 M' U' r' M2' U r' U // (8/16) SB
x U2 L U L' U L // (6/22) CMLL
U2 M U M U M2 U' M' U2 M U' // (11/33) LSE

NEXT for speed : F2 D R2 F2 D' F2 U' B2 L2 F2 R2 F L' F' R' U R D F L F'
NEXT for FMC only : B2 D2 B2 L2 R' U2 L D B2 L2 F D' U R' B L' U2
@Attila
—


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 6, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT for speed : F2 D R2 F2 D' F2 U' B2 L2 F2 R2 F L' F' R' U R D F L F'
> —





Spoiler: HK: 80 HTM



z2 // inspection
R' L F' R' B' F' L' F B D2 U' L2 //arrow+1
U' L U' L' F //2nd pair
U' L U2 L' U M L' U L U' M' //3rd pair
U2 f' L2 f U' f' L f //4th pair
U' M' U' M U' M' U' M //EO
U2 U' R U R' U F' R U2 R' U2 R' F R //COLL
M' U2 M R2 U R2 S R2 S' U' R2 U // L5EP





Spoiler: FreeFOP, 57 HTM



z2 // inspection
L F2 B' L' F U2 R D2 //222
F2 U r U' r' L' D F' D' U2 F' r U r' // Opp 222
y' U F U2 F2 r U r' // 3rd pair (7)
y U F' U' F // 4th pair (4)
U R U2 R2 F R F' R U2 R' // OLL 35
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // PLL Jb Perm





Spoiler: Roux with FB on right, 49 STM, 55 HTM



z2 // inspection
D' R D F' R' L' U B' //FB on right
U2 L U' L' U L U l U l' //SS
M' U2 L' U2 L U2 L' U' l //SB
U2 L' U' L U L F' L' F // CMLL (9)
M2 U M' U' M R2 U' S' U2 S U' R2 U // LSE (18)





Spoiler: Next scrams



Speed: R2 F' U D' R B' L D F L D2 B2 R L2 F2 L U2 R' F2 B2
FMC:L U' F L' D R' L' U2 F D R2 F2 D2 F2 U' F2 U' L2 B2 U' R2


----------



## Cuberstache (Jan 6, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> R2 F' U D' R B' L D F L D2 B2 R L2 F2 L U2 R' F2 B2


Mehta-TDR

z2 // Inspection
(D U2) B' L u' r U r' // FB (7/7)
E R u' R U R' u' // 3QB (7/14)
U2 F R' F2 U' F U R // EOLE (8/22)
R U' R U' R' U2 R' // TDR (7/29)
U2 R' U2 R U R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R U2 R U' // ZBLL (18/47)

NEXT: B' L' R2 U L2 U' F2 U R2 B2 U F2 L U' L' B F' U' F' L'


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 7, 2021)

CuberStache said:


> B' L' R2 U L2 U' F2 U R2 B2 U F2 L U' L' B F' U' F' L'



(x y) B R2 u' r' u B' // (6) FB
R' U' R F R2 F' U' M' U2 M U R // (12/18) SB
U' R' F' r U R U' r' F // (9/27) CMLL
U M' U2 M2' U2 M' U // (7/34) LSE

NEXT : B2 R F2 L' B2 U2 L2 B2 L R2 U2 F' D' F R B' U R2 F U2 F
—


----------



## RedstoneTim (Jan 7, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : B2 R F2 L' B2 U2 L2 B2 L R2 U2 F' D' F R B' U R2 F U2 F


ZZ with EOCross, 45 STM

y
U2 F2 B2 R U F' U R2 D' // EOCross
U L' U L R' U R // 1st pair
U' L' U L // 2nd pair
U' L U L' U2 L U' L' // 3rd pair
U' R U2 R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R U // ZBLL
// 10.53s, 4.27 TPS

Next: R2 B U2 L2 F2 U2 L2 F' L2 F2 R2 D U F' D F R2 F L2 R' U


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 7, 2021)

RedstoneTim said:


> R2 B U2 L2 F2 U2 L2 F' L2 F2 R2 D U F' D F R2 F L2 R' U



ZZ 38 STM:
(z2) F D L' U' B L2 D R' L D2 // (10) EO + slot 1
R U' L' U L' U L2 U' L' // (9/19) slot 2
R U L' U' R' // (5/24) slot 3
U' L U2 L' U (L) // (6/30) slot 4
(L2) D l' U2 l D' L' U2 L' // (8/38) Last layer

Roux 38 STM:
(y') R U' F2 R U B2 // (6) FB
R2 U R' U2 R U R' U2 R r U r' // (12/18) SB
F R' F' R U R U' R' // (8/26) CMLL
U M U' M' U M U' M U' M U2 M' // (12/38) LSE

NEXT : R B2 L B2 U2 R D2 L2 D2 B2 R' D' B L' B2 F U' R U R' U'
—


----------



## RedstoneTim (Jan 8, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : R B2 L B2 U2 R D2 L2 D2 B2 R' D' B L' B2 F U' R U R' U'



Petrus, 33 STM

z x'
R' F E M u' R u' R' u2 // 223
R U2 S' U S // EO
U2 R' U R U2 R2 U2 R2 // F2L
U' R' U2 R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R' U // ZBLL

Next: U2 B' L F' D2 L U2 R' U B U B2 U R2 B2 U' B2 D2 L2 D2 L2


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 8, 2021)

RedstoneTim said:


> U2 B' L F' D2 L U2 R' U B U B2 U R2 B2 U' B2 D2 L2 D2 L2



z' F R u' M' F' // (5) LB
U' M2' U2 R' U' R2 U M2' R U r' U' M' // (13/18) RB + EO
U' R2' D' r U2 r' D R U2 R // (10/28) ZBLL
U' M' U2 M' // (4/32) L4E

NEXT : B2 L2 B2 L R2 D2 R U2 F2 R' D2 U B F2 L' F2 L2 D F' U R'
—


----------



## TardySloth (Jan 8, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> B2 L2 B2 L R2 D2 R U2 F2 R' D2 U B F2 L' F2 L2 D F' U R'


Roux, fullstep:

```
zy
F2 L' F2 L U R U' B       // L block  |  8s 10qs
R' U M2' U R'             // R square |  5s  6qs
U' r' U2 r U r'           // R pair   |  6s  7qs
r U2 r' R' F R F' r U2 R' // CMLL     | 10s 12qs
M' U M' U M' U' M2' U2    // LSE      |  8s 10qs
                          // total    | 37s 45qs
```
View at alg.cubing.net or cubedb.net

Next: F2 D F2 D2 L2 B' U2 F L2 R2 B U2 L2 B' U R' U2 F R2 D' F
Solve at alg.cubing.net or cubedb.net


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 9, 2021)

TardySloth said:


> Roux, fullstep:
> 
> ```
> zy
> ...





Spoiler: HK: 69 HTM, 59 STM



z2 // inspection
D2 B L' F R' F' //Arrow
L' D U R' U R M2 U2 M2 //Pair 1 +fix arrow
l U' l' //2nd pair
F R' F' R U' R U R' //3rd pair
U M U M' U L' U L //4th pair
U' M U M' //EO
U' L' U R U' L U R' //COLL
U' M U2 M' R2 U R2 S R2 S' U' R2 U' // L5EP





Spoiler: Roux(kinda): 63 HTM, 51 STM, 52 ETM



R U F' L F M B' M' r B' // FB (12)
U' F R' F' U M U2 r U' R' //SS
M U' M2 R' U R //SB
U R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // CMLL (10)
M U2 M U2 M' U' M U2 R2 U' S' U2 S U' R2 // LSE (21)





Spoiler: CFOP, 65 HTM LOL



z2 // inspection
L' D F' R' D L D // cross (7)
U' R f' U' f U' f' L' f // 1st pair (9)
U2 L' U' L // 2nd pair (4)
yR U R' U' F U F' // 3rd pair (7)
U' R' F R F' R U R' // 4th pair (8)
U R' U' R U' R' U2 R F R U R' U' F'
R U' R U R' D R D' R U' D R2 U R2 D' R2 // PLL V Perm


Next: U' R L2 U2 R2 D' B2 D' B2 L2 U L2 U' B2 L' B' R2 B L' B U'


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 9, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> U' R L2 U2 R2 D' B2 D' B2 L2 U L2 U' B2 L' B' R2 B L' B U'



x' F' D' // (2) FB
M' U M' r2 U r' U2 R2 U2 r' U R' U2 R // (14/16) SB
M2' U2 F' U' L' U L F // (8/24) CMLL
M2' U M' D2 M' E2 // (6/30) LSE

NEXT : R2 D' F2 R2 U' F2 L2 D' L2 F2 U2 L R2 D' L' B' U L2 U2 B D'
—


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 11, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : R2 D' F2 R2 U' F2 L2 D' L2 F2 U2 L R2 D' L' B' U L2 U2 B D'
> —


Petrus: 55HTM, 51STM, 52ETM

L S2 L' D //Pseudo 222
y2 U2 F2 U R' U2 F' r U r' //pseudo 223
S' R U R' S U' M' U R U' r' //EO
R2 U' R' U R2 U R' U2 R U2' R' D //F2L+OLL
U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U// PLL Jb Perm

Next: F2 L2 F2 R2 U F2 D2 B2 D' B' L2 B R' D' F' L2 U' F L'


----------



## Cuberstache (Jan 11, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: F2 L2 F2 R2 U F2 D2 B2 D' B' L2 B R' D' F' L2 U' F L'


Mehta-TDR, 47 ETM

y // Inspection
(U' D) F' D2 (B' F2) U' L2 // FB (6 moves I guess)
U2 R' u2 R' U2 R E // 3QB (7/13)
R F U R' U' F' // EOLE (6/19)
U' R2 U R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' // TDR (10/29)
R2 F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 R2 U R' U R D2 // ZBLL (18/47)

NEXT: R' L U B' D L' F R U' F U2 F2 D B2 U L2 D' B2 D F2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 12, 2021)

CuberStache said:


> Mehta-TDR, 47 ETM
> 
> y // Inspection
> (U' D) F' D2 (B' F2) U' L2 // FB (6 moves I guess)
> ...


z2 // inspection
L D R' U' B2 D2 F R' F' // cross (9)
U L' U' L U2 L' U L // 1st pair (8)
y2 L U L' // 2nd pair (3)
L' U' L F' U' F2 //3rd pair + FRUF' Setup
R U' R' U R U2 R' F' //4th pair
M' R' U' R U' R' U2 R U' M // OLL 12
U' R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 F' U F U// PLL Ga Perm

60HTM 68QTM 58STM 60ETM 
I used old school G Perm just for movecount purposes lol

Next: F' U2 L' B' D' R' B' L U L2 U2 R2 D2 B' D2 B U2 B2


----------



## mista (Jan 12, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: F' U2 L' B' D' R' B' L U L2 U2 R2 D2 B' D2 B U2 B2



Some lucky block-building stuff
(29 STM / 30 HTM)

z2
B D' F2 R2' F' *//* EO & 2P (5/5)
U' M x *//* PS 222 (2/7)
B2 *//* 221 (1/8)
D2 U R U' *//* 221 & P(4/12)
R' B2 U R' *//* Edges solved (4/16)
F' U F' D' L2 F L2 F' L2 F' D F' U *//* Corners solved (13/29)

*Next:* D2 U2 R2 D2 U' R2 D' U2 F' L2 B' R2 B' U' L' B U2 L2 D R U L2 F U2 L2 U F2 U' B U2


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 12, 2021)

mista said:


> D2 U2 R2 D2 U' R2 D' U2 F' L2 B' R2 B' U' L' B U2 L2 D R U L2 F U2 L2 U F2 U' B U2



y U D2 F2 l F2 U F' // (7) FB
M r' U2 R U' R2 U R U // (9/16) SB
r2 U2' R2' F R F' R U2' r' // (9/25) CMLL
M U' M U2 M U M' U' M2' U // (10/35) LSE

NEXT : U' F2 U2 L2 R2 U B2 R2 D F2 U2 B R' F' U' B' L2 B' U'
—


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 12, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : U' F2 U2 L2 R2 U B2 R2 D F2 U2 B R' F' U' B' L2 B' U'



B R2 B' R' F2 L U2 L D' // XCROSS
F R' F' R d' L' U' L // P2
U' R U2 R' U R' F R F' // P3 + EDGE CONTROL
L U2 L' U2 L U L' // P4
F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' // OLL
U L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2 // PLL

Better:

B R2 B' R' F2 L U2 L D' // XCROSS
y R U' R' U' L' U' L // P2
U D2 R U' R' D2 // P3
L2 U2 L' U' L U' L2 // P4
U' F R U R' U' F2 L' U' L U F // ELL

Next: U L2 R2 U2 L2 F2 D L2 F' R' D U F' R2 B R2 D B'


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 12, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> Next: U L2 R2 U2 L2 F2 D L2 F' R' D U F' R2 B R2 D B'





```
D' U' R' D L2 F D'             // CROSS                  (7h, 8q, 7s, 7e)
L U' L' f' L' f                // P1                     (13h, 14q, 13s, 13e)
r U' r' U r U r'               // P2                     (20h, 21q, 20s, 20e)
U' L' U L U' R' U' R           // P3                     (28h, 29q, 28s, 28e)
L' U' L U' y' r U r' U2 M' U M // VHLS                   (41h, 43q, 39s, 40e)
                               // ZBLL THAT I DON'T KNOW
```


NEXT: D2 R B2 U2 L2 R D2 F2 R2 F2 U2 B U2 F' D R U' F' R' U' R2


----------



## Cuberstache (Jan 12, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> // ZBLL THAT I DON'T KNOW


R U R' U R U' R' U R U' R' U R' U' R2 U' R' U R' U R U (For a total of 61 STM lol, this alg is long)


Filipe Teixeira said:


> NEXT: D2 R B2 U2 L2 R D2 F2 R2 F2 U2 B U2 F' D R U' F' R' U' R2


(F B) U L2 // FB (3/3)
u' R' u R u2 R2 // 3QB (6/9)
U' R' U' S R S' R // EOLE (7/16)
U R' U' R U2 R' U' R // TDR (8/24)
U R' U L U' R2 z' R2 U' L U R2 (U' D') L' // ZBLL (14/38)

NEXT: F' R D' B' U2 B2 U R U L2 U' R2 U2 R2 F2 B2 U' F2 U2 F2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 13, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> Next: U L2 R2 U2 L2 F2 D L2 F' R' D U F' R2 B R2 D B'


CFOP: 58HTM 64QTM 58STM 59ETM

z2 // inspection
R' D2 L F2 L D2 U' F' U' F R' F' // xcross (12)
U R' U' R U f' L' f // 2nd pair (8)
R' U' R U' R' U' R // 3rd pair (7)
F' U' F U F' U' F // 4th pair (7)
F U R U2 R' U' R U R' F' // OLL 13
U' R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 F' U F U' // PLL Ga Perm

Again, old school G Perm included for optimality purposes only

Next: L2 R2 F D2 B2 U2 L2 F' L' B2 D2 B L U' L' D R' D


----------



## ProStar (Jan 13, 2021)

/* Scramble */
L2 R2 F D2 B2 U2 L2 F' L' B2 D2 B L U' L' D R' D

/* Solve */
z2 // Inspection

D2 L2 D2 L' B' D // 2x2x2 (6)

R2 B2 R B' // 2x2x3 (4, 10)

y F' R' F R // EO (4, 14)

U2 L' U L U' F2 L' U L U // L2P-1 (10, 24)

L U2' L U' L2' U L U' L2' U' L' // CLP (11, 35)

M2 U M U2' M' U M2 U' // EPLL (8, 43)

// View at alg.cubing.net


NEXT: D' R' U F2 U F2 D' R2 U B2 U' R2 L D' B2 D B F' D B2


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 13, 2021)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: D' R' U F2 U F2 D' R2 U B2 U' R2 L D' B2 D B F' D B2


y
R U' R' U2 F' U' M' U2 R' B//FB 10/10
U r U' r U2 R U' R U2 M2 r U r'//SB 13/23
U2 R' U' R' F R F' R U' R' U2 R// CMLL 12/35
U' M' U M' U M U2 M' U2 M2// L6E 10/45
Next:
B2 D F2 L F2 L2 B2 F2 U2 L' B2 R2 U2 L' U' B2 F U' L' B U'


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 13, 2021)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: D' R' U F2 U F2 D' R2 U B2 U' R2 L D' B2 D B F' D B2



x2 // INSPECTION
F U' D' R' L2 D' // CROSS
L U L' y R U2 R' // P1
L U2 L' d' R U R' // P2
U R' U R U' L U L' // P3
R' U2 R U' x' U L F L' U' x // P4
U' r U R' U' L' U R U' x' // COLL
M2 u M' u2 M' u M2 U2 // EPLL

Next: L2 B2 U' F2 D2 U' R2 B2 U L2 B2 R U2 F2 D R2 F U' R2 U R
EDIT: Ninja'd
Next: B2 D F2 L F2 L2 B2 F2 U2 L' B2 R2 U2 L' U' B2 F U' L' B U'


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 13, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> B2 D F2 L F2 L2 B2 F2 U2 L' B2 R2 U2 L' U' B2 F U' L' B U'



LEOR 34 STM:
y2 x B R2 D' R' U' R B' // (7) LB
M U R2 S R S' U' M2' // (8/15) EO-stripe
R U R U R U' R' U R // (9/24) F2L
y2 F R' U2 R F' R' F U2 F' R // (10/34) Anti-Niklas

Roux 35 STM:
y2 x B R2 D' R' U' R B' // (7) FB
M' U R U M U r U' M U2 R U' R' M' // (14/21) SB
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' // (9/30) CMLL
U' M' U2 M U' // (5/35) LSE

UPDATE: Better Roux
(x2) F R D2 R2 D // (5) FB
R U R2 r U' F' U' F r2 U2 
R' U r2 U r2' U' r // (17/22) SB + CMLL
U M' U2 M U' M U M2' U M U // (11/33) LSE

NEXT : B2 L2 B2 L2 D2 F2 U' F2 D R2 D2 B L U' B U' L2 D U' F' R'
—


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 14, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : B2 L2 B2 L2 D2 F2 U' F2 D R2 D2 B L U' B U' L2 D U' F' R'


(62h, 69q, 62s, 62e)


```
R L' U F' D F2 U2 L' U' L D // XCROSS
U2 f' L f // P2
R' U R U R' U2 R // P3
L' U' L U L' U L d' L U L' // P4
(R' F R F')2 (R U R' U')2 // OLL
U2 R U R' F2 D' L U' L' U L' u L2 // PLL
```

OR

(57h, 69q, 57s, 58e)


```
R L' U F' D F2 U2 L' U' L D // XCROSS
U2 f' L f // P2
R' U R U R' U2 R // P3
y L2 U2 L' U' L U' L2 // P4
r' U2 R U R' U r2 U2 R' U' R U' r' // OLL
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 // PLL
```

OR
(52h, 59q, 52s, 52e)


```
R L' U F' D F' U2 F' D // XCROSS
L' U2 L2 U2 L' // P2
L' U L d R U R' // P3
U L U L' U2 L U L' // P4
F (R U R' U')2 F' // OLL
U L2 u' L U' L U L' u L2 F U' F' // PLL
```

OR
(49h, 55q, 49s, 50e)


```
R L' U F' D F' U2 F' D // XCROSS
L' U L2 U' L' // P2
y L U' L' U L U L' // P3
U R U' R' U2 R U' R' // P4
U' f' L' U' L U f // OLL
U2 F' U' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 // PLL
```

NEXT: F D2 B2 U2 F U2 L2 D2 F' U2 F' L U L D L2 D' L' B' F


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 14, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> F D2 B2 U2 F U2 L2 D2 F' U2 F' L U L D L2 D' L' B' F



ZZ :
R B' M' U r D // (6) EO-line
U2 R U' R2 U L U' R' U L // (10/16) Left
U2 R2 U R2 U' R' U2 // (7/23) F2L-1 + pair
R' U2 L U' R U L' // (7/30) LS + LL

NEXT : D2 R2 B' D2 F' D2 F' D2 R2 U2 F U' F2 D2 R2 F L D' U2 F
—


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 14, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : D2 R2 B' D2 F' D2 F' D2 R2 U2 F U' F2 D2 R2 F L D' U2 F




```
R' F R L' E' B D' // CROSS
U' R U2 R' U' R U R' // P1
U' L' U' L2 U2 L' // P2+P3
R' U' R U' d' R U R' // P4
U' M U R U R' U' R' F R F' M' // OLL
L U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R U' // PLL
```

NEXT: F' R2 B2 U2 L2 R2 F L2 D2 F' R2 U L2 F R F2 D B2 F2 L


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 15, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> F' R2 B2 U2 L2 R2 F L2 D2 F' R2 U L2 F R F2 D B2 F2 L



x' y2 B M' U2 B U' F // (6) X-Cross
f R U R' U' f' // (6/12) EO
U R U R2 U' // (5/17) F2L-1
L' U L U' R L' U' L // (8/25) F2L (+CP)
U R2' U' R U R U' R' U' R U' R' U R' U R2 // (16/41) 2GLL L

x' y2 B M' U2 B U' F // (6) X-Cross
f R U R' U' f' // (6/12) EO
U R U R2 U' R // (6/18) F2L-1
U L' U2 L // (4/22) AB4C
U L' U' R' U L U' R // (8/30) 3-corner cycle
L D L' U L D' L' U' // (8/38) 3-corner cycle

NEXT : L' F R' U2 D B R2 F' L B' D' L2 U2 L2 F2 D' L2 D' L2 F2 D2
—


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 15, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : L' F R' U2 D B R2 F' L B' D' L2 U2 L2 F2 D' L2 D' L2 F2 D2


CFOP, 57 STM

D' R U' R' U F2 U' R2 U' R' U' B' // Cross + set up 2 pairs
U' L' U L U f' L f // F2L 1+2
U' R' U' R F' U' F // F2L 3
y U R U R' U R U' R' // F2L 4
U' M' R' U' R U' R' U2 R U' M // OLL
U' x' R' D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R2 F' // PLL
alg.cubing.net

Next: B' D F R' U R U2 L B' U2 F U2 L2 D2 L2 D2 F2 R2 B' U'


----------



## fun at the joy (Jan 15, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next: B' D F R' U R U2 L B' U2 F U2 L2 D2 L2 D2 F2 R2 B' U'


7.80

y z2
R2' B' D F' // cross
U R' U' R L' U L // f2l1
U' R U2' R' U2 R U' R' // f2l2
y R U2' R' U R U' R' // f2l3
y U R U' R' // f2l4
U R' U' F' U F R // oll
U' M2' U M U2 M' U M2' U' // pll

first pair choice and f2l in general were super bad

next: U R D F2 L2 D R2 D2 U' F2 L R' U F D B D


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 15, 2021)

fun at the joy said:


> U R D F2 L2 D R2 D2 U' F2 L R' U F D B D



(36h, 38q, 36s, 36e)
U R2 U' B' D B D' b' U' b' // XCROSS 
R U2 R' f R f' // P2
F' U F U' L' U' L // P3
U' R U R' U R U // P4
B U B' U' R' // OLL
U' // PLL

next: D2 L2 B2 F2 U' L2 D' L2 B2 D' B' R U' F D B' F2 L U2 F' U'


----------



## Gnome (Jan 15, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> next: D2 L2 B2 F2 U' L2 D' L2 B2 D' B' R U' F D B' F2 L U2 F' U'



LBL - (75h, 84q, 63s, 65e)

F R L2 u R' E' R E2 x' U' R M' U2 M U' M U' M' U' M' U2 M // Layer + 2
z' R' U M U' R U M' U2 R U' M' U R' U' M // F2L
U' F' L' U' L U L' U' L U F // OLL
R U R' U' D R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 D' U2 // PLL

NEXT : L2 U B2 L2 D R2 F2 D L2 R2 F2 R B L2 U F2 D2 L D' L'


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 15, 2021)

Gnome said:


> NEXT : L2 U B2 L2 D R2 F2 D L2 R2 F2 R B L2 U F2 D2 L D' L'


Nice LBL!

x2 F R D' F D2 F2 (D' U) // CROSS
R U R' // P1
U L' U' L R' U' R // P2
L U' L' y' U' F2 R' F2 R // PRESERVE P3 + P4
U L' U2 L2 U L' U L U2 L' // WV
// INSERT A BORING PLL ALG HERE

Next: L U2 R' B2 U2 R D2 F2 L R2 U2 B D2 F' U' F2 R2 U' R' D' R2


----------



## Gnome (Jan 16, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> Next: L U2 R' B2 U2 R D2 F2 L R2 U2 B D2 F' U' F2 R2 U' R' D' R2



LBL -- (60h, 70q, 52s, 55e) (After cancelations)

L U L F D F L' D L2 D L' U' [E,M] // Layer
z' Rw U2 Rw' R' U M U M' U R2 U2 // F2L-2
z' y2 u R U2 R' u' R U' R' // F2L
[F : [R, U]] [F2 : [L' U' L U, M2]] // 2LLL

NEXT : F' L' F2 U' L2 F D F' D2 F L2 U2 R2 L2 F R2 L2 D2 L F


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 16, 2021)

Gnome said:


> NEXT : F' L' F2 U' L2 F D F' D2 F L2 U2 R2 L2 F R2 L2 D2 L F



x2 D U2 F L R' B' D // CROSS
d L' U L U' L' U' L2 // P1
U' L' d L' U' L // P2
U2 y R U2 R2 U' R // P3
U2 R U' R' U R U R' // P4
U R' F R U R' F' R F U' F' // OLL
x L2 D2 L' U' L D2 L' U L' // PLL

next: U2 L2 U L2 D' F2 R2 F2 U R2 D2 B L' F' R' U' L' D R2 F R


----------



## Gnome (Jan 16, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> next: U2 L2 U L2 D' F2 R2 F2 U R2 D2 B L' F' R' U' L' D R2 F R



Time to make it up as I go along.. 

FreeFOP -- (62h, 74q, 57s, 59e)

D B2 U' Rw' F2 u R U2 Rw U' x Rw' // 1x2x3
U' Rw2 U' M U' M' // 2x2x3
R U' R' U2 R U2 B' R2 B R' U2 R U R' U2 R // 2x3x3
y2 R2 F' U F U' F' U' F2 R F' R // CLL
M U' M' U2 r' U' R U' M' U R' U R // WORST ELL EVER SEND HELP

Or even -- (56h, 72q, 51s, 51e)

D B2 U' Rw' F2 u R U2 Rw U' L' // 1x2x3
U' Rw2 U' M U' Rw // 2x2x3
U' R' U2 R U2 B' R2 B R' U2 R U R' U2 // 2x3x3
R' B U' B' U B U B2 R' B // CLL
Rw' U2 M' U2 M U' F2 M F2 M2 // Slightly less bad ELL

NEXT : R2 F2 R U2 R F2 L F2 R2 B2 U F L2 B2 D2 L U L D2


----------



## RedstoneTim (Jan 16, 2021)

Gnome said:


> NEXT : R2 F2 R U2 R F2 L F2 R2 B2 U F L2 B2 D2 L U L D2



ZZ-a with XEOCross, 28 STM

y' x
M' F2 U F' E2 R2 // XEOCross
U2 L' U L // 2nd pair
R' S' U2 S R2 // 3rd pair
U' R' U2 R U2 // 4th pair
B' R' F R B R' F' U2 // ZBLL

with PLL, 31 STM

y' x
M' F2 U F' E2 R2 // XEOCross
U2 L' U L // 2nd pair
R U' R' U2 R U2 R2 // 3rd pair
U R' // 4th pair
u' R U' R U R' u R2 f R' f' U' // PLL

Next: U' B2 R' F2 R' B2 D F' L D2 R2 F L2 B2 D2 F U2 L2 F2 R2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 16, 2021)

RedstoneTim said:


> ZZ-a with XEOCross, 28 STM
> Next: U' B2 R' F2 R' B2 D F' L D2 R2 F L2 B2 D2 F U2 L2 F2 R2


Ehh...Got lucky :O

Beginners Mehta (I do 6CP differently):

(62h, 76q, 56s, 56e)

S' R' S2 L U F2 M U2 M' L' U' R U R' //FB
D2 R' u' R U R' u2 F' U2 F //EOBelt
R2 U2 R U' R U' R' U2 R //6CO
U' R2 U' R2 //6CP 1
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' //6CP 2
S' U2 S //L5EP
U' //AUF

ACN

Next: L2 U2 R2 D2 R2 F2 L2 B' U2 F2 L2 U' R' F D B D L B2 R' F'


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 16, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> L2 U2 R2 D2 R2 F2 L2 B' U2 F2 L2 U' R' F D B D L B2 R' F'



(y x2) R F' U' B // (4) Pseudo FB
R2 U M U2 R U' r' U R' U2 R // (11/15) Pseudo SB
u2 r U R' U' r' F R F' // (9/24) CMLL
r2 E2 R2 // (3/27) Fix
U M' U' M2' U' M' U2 // (7/34) LSE

NEXT : L2 D2 L D2 L U2 L F2 R2 U2 R2 F' D2 L D F U B2 F2 R'
—


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 16, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : L2 D2 L D2 L U2 L F2 R2 U2 R2 F' D2 L D F U B2 F2 R'



r' x' D R2 D
U R U2 R' L U' L'
L' U' L f R' f'
U R U2 R' U' R U R'
U d R U2 R' U' R U R'
r' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 r
U M2' u' M' u2' M' u' M2'

NEXT: F2 U2 B2 L2 U B2 D' B2 L2 U' F2 L' F' U R F' L' F' L2 B R2


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 16, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> NEXT: F2 U2 B2 L2 U B2 D' B2 L2 U' F2 L' F' U R F' L' F' L2 B R2


CFOP, 47 STM

B R D' R D' B2 D2 R' F // X-Cross
R' U' R U' L' U L F U2 F' // F2L 2
R' U R y U' L' U' L U L' U' L // F2L 3+4
U2 r U R' U R U2 r' U' M2 U M' U2 M U M2 U // LL
alg.cubing.net

Next: L' U F2 U' F2 U2 B2 F2 L2 U B2 U' L' D2 F' U' L' D B' F2


----------



## ProStar (Jan 16, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next: L' U F2 U' F2 U2 B2 F2 L2 U B2 U' L' D2 F' U' L' D B' F2



/* Scramble */
L' U F2 U' F2 U2 B2 F2 L2 U B2 U' L' D2 F' U' L' D B' F2

/* Solve */
z2 y // Inspection

R' U' F D' R2 L // Cross (6)

U' R' U R U' R U R' // 1st Pair (8, 14)

U R' U R U' R' U' R // 2nd Pair (8, 22)

L' U L U2 F U F' // 3rd Pair (7, 29)

U' L U L' U2 M' L U' L' U M // 4th Pair (11, 40)

U' R U2 R2 F R F' R U2 R' // OLL (10, 50)

U' l U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' // PLL (17, 67)

// 67 STM, 17.44, ~3.84 TPS

// View at alg.cubing.net

Did the solve then reconstructed it. Not super efficient but not awful


NEXT: U B2 D2 R2 B2 R D2 L2 U2 L' U2 F2 B' L2 D' B' D U' R' B


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 17, 2021)

ProStar said:


> U B2 D2 R2 B2 R D2 L2 U2 L' U2 F2 B' L2 D' B' D U' R' B



B2 L' U B' M' F' M L' D2 L // (10) EO X-Cross
U2 L2 U' L U L U' L R' U' R U L' U' L // (15/25) F2L
y2 U' R' F U2 F' R F R' U2 R F' // (11/36) Anti-Niklas

NEXT : U B2 F2 U' R2 F2 U R2 F2 D L2 F' U B L' D L2 B2 R U2 R'
—


----------



## Devagio (Jan 17, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : U B2 F2 U' R2 F2 U R2 F2 D L2 F' U B L' D L2 B2 R U2 R'


Mehta-TDR; 34 with cancellations
z' y2 // Inspection
R B U2 F L' // FB (5/5)
u'U2 R2 u R' // 3QB (5/10)
uU2 R F R' F' // EOLE (6/16)
D R' U R D' R U R' U2 R2 (U R' // TDR (12/28)
R U) R' U R U2 R' // ZBLL (7-3/32)
UD2 // ABF (2/34)
Next: B2 D B R2 F' D L2 B F2 R' U2 B2 L U2 L' F2 R D2 L U2 D


----------



## trangium (Jan 18, 2021)

Gnome said:


> D B2 U' Rw' F2 u R U2 Rw U' x Rw' // 1x2x3
> U' Rw2 U' M U' M' // 2x2x3
> R U' R' U2 R U2 B' R2 B R' U2 R U R' U2 R // 2x3x3
> y2 R2 F' U F U' F' U' F2 R F' R // CLL
> M U' M' U2 r' U' R U' M' U R' U R // WORST ELL EVER SEND HELP


More like FreeFCE.
The alg I use for that ELL is (U) R U R' S U' R' U' R' U R U2 S', which is pretty good.

Help sent.



RedstoneTim said:


> Next: U' B2 R' F2 R' B2 D F' L D2 R2 F L2 B2 D2 F U2 L2 F2 R2



Domino Reduction, 23 STM

z
B U' F // EO (3/3)
L' U B2 R2 D L2 U L' // DR (8/11)
U' R2 D' F2 U B2 // Corners + DLDR (6/17)
M U2 M u2 U' M2 // Finish (6/23)

Edit: It didn't show a bunch of posts for some reason, use Devagio's scramble


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 18, 2021)

Devagio said:


> B2 D B R2 F' D L2 B F2 R' U2 B2 L U2 L' F2 R D2 L U2 D



x2 D2 B' M2' D B' // (5) 2 squares
U' R U M' U2 L U R2 x // (8/13) 2 blocks
(U M2 U) (r U' r2' U r2 U r2' U' R) // (12/25) CMLL EO
U2 M U' M2' U M' U2 M' U' // (9/34) LSE

NEXT : F' L2 D' F R' D R2 L2 B' D2 F2 B2 D F2 D L2 F2 U R2
—


----------



## RedstoneTim (Jan 19, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : F' L2 D' F R' D R2 L2 B' D2 F2 B2 D F2 D L2 F2 U R2



Petrus, 36 STM

z2
B2 E L' F' // 222
U' B2 U2 L U L' // 223
F' U2 F // EO
R' U' R2 U' R U' R' U2 R U R' U R2 // Right block
U R' U2 R' D' r U2 r' D R2 // ZBLL

Next: D2 L2 F2 D L2 U R2 B2 U2 L2 F' U2 L' B R B' F2 U' F2


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 19, 2021)

RedstoneTim said:


> D2 L2 F2 D L2 U R2 B2 U2 L2 F' U2 L' B R B' F2 U' F2



z2 L B' D' R F D R2 D' // (8) EO line
U2 L' U' R U D2 R2 D2 R' // (9/17) Pseudo right block + square + 2 pairs
U L2 U' L2 U L U R' // (8/25) AB3C
L' D2 L U2 L' D2 L U2 // (8/33) Solved

NEXT : D2 L U2 B2 F2 L U2 R' B2 R F2 D L B' D2 R' U' L F U2 D2
—


----------



## Cuberstache (Jan 19, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : D2 L U2 B2 F2 L U2 R' B2 R F2 D L B' D2 R' U' L F U2 D2


CFOP

y2 x' // Inspection
L' D2 F D F' D' // Cross (6/6)
R' U R U L U L' // 1st Pair (7/13)
U' L' U2 L U2 L' U L // 2nd Pair (8/21)
y R U R' U R' F R // 3rd Pair + FRUF Stuff Setup (7/28)
U R U' R' U2 F' // FRUF Stuff (6/34)
U' L U F' U' L' U L F L' // OLL (10/44)
U' R' U R' U' R D' R' D R' (U D') R2 U' R2 D R2 U' // PLL (17/61)

Wow, CFOP is so many moves! Let's try something else...

ZZ

z2 // Inspection
U2 F2 L' F' L D // EOLine (6/6)
U' L' U2 R' U' L2 // Block (6/12)
U R' U' R' U2 R2 // Block (6/18)
U' L U L' // Pair (4/22)
R U' R' // Pair (3/25)
F R U R' U' R' F' U2 R U R' U R2 U2 R' // ZBLL (15/40)

Much better! Might as well keep this going...

Roux

y x // Inspection
M' D' R2 E2 B // FB (5/5)
U R U R U2 r' U' R U R U2 R' U r // SB (14/19)
U' M F R' F' r U2 R U2' R' // CMLL (10/29)
M' U2 M U2 M U M // EO (7/36)
U' M U2 M // LR (4/40)
U M U2 M' U // Done (5/45)

If only I were better at LSE... Two more methods to go I guess

Petrus

y2 // Inspection
B U F2 M u2 // 222 (5/5)
F2 R U R2 F // 223 (5/10)
B' R B // EO (3/13)
R2 U R' U R U // Square (6/19)
R U R2 U' R2 U R' U' // F2L (8/27)
z' U' R' U' R U' R' U R F R' U R U' F' // ZBLL (14/41)

Nice, had to wing it a bit for F2L though. Now for my favorite method of all!

Mehta-TDR

x' y // Inspection
(U' D) L' U2 M2 F // FB (5/5)
U' R u2 R u // 3QB (5/10)
U2 R F' U2 F R' // EOLE (6/16)
D' R U R' U' D R' U' D R' U R // TDR (12/28)
R' U' R U' R U R D R' U' R D' R U2 R U // ZBLL (16/44)

This took too much of my time  Great solves all around though.

NEXT: D2 R2 B2 D2 L2 B L2 U2 R2 D2 U' R D U R' B' D' R2 F'


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 20, 2021)

Regarding your Roux solve, ironically, you get better LSE if you do not try to avoid the 6-flip.



CuberStache said:


> D2 R2 B2 D2 L2 B L2 U2 R2 D2 U' R D U R' B' D' R2 F'



z2 L' U B D' R2 D // (6) EO line
R2 U R U R' U2 L' // (7/13) slot 1
U2 R U R2 // (4/17) slot 2
U' R' U2 R L' U L // (7/24) slot 3
U' R' U' R U // (5/29) AB3C
D L2 D' R2 D L2 D' R2 // (8/37) Solved

NEXT : R2 B2 R2 F R2 F U2 B' D2 R2 B2 R F L' D2 F' U' F R2 U2 F'
—


----------



## RedstoneTim (Jan 20, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : R2 B2 R2 F R2 F U2 B' D2 R2 B2 R F L' D2 F' U' F R2 U2 F'



A very lucky scramble!

EOMR, 27 STM

x2 y'
F R' U R U2 S U' S' // FBEO
r' U2 r' U R U M2 // Stripe
U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U' R U R U2 R' // Right block

D2 U' R2 U' L2 B2 D' R2 U R2 B' F' R D B R' U' L' U' L'


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 20, 2021)

Very well done!



RedstoneTim said:


> D2 U' R2 U' L2 B2 D' R2 U R2 B' F' R D B R' U' L' U' L'



S R' b' u2 U' F2 u' // (7) Left block
r2 U' B' R2 B // (5/12) Right square
M2' U2 M2' // (3/15) 4th pair
r' U r' D' R U2 R' D R2 // (9/24) Last slot + CLL
U M' U' M2' U2 M U' M2' U' // (9/33) LSE

NEXT : L2 U2 F2 D' R2 D U2 B2 U2 R' F' U' B' D' L' U' B' F' D U2
—


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 21, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : L2 U2 F2 D' R2 D U2 B2 U2 R' F' U' B' D' L' U' B' F' D U2
> —


I'm cubing in online class just so you know lol.
Thanks to Brody for inspiration.

x2 //Inspection
D' B' F' L' D' U2 F2 L2 z' //FB
U' R' u2 R' u R2 U R' U' R' u2 //3QB
U' R U2 R U F R U R' U' F' U' R2 //EOLE+6CO1
R U2 R' U' R U' R' // 6CO2
U' R2 U R2 U2 S' U2 S //APDR
F' U' F R2 u R' U R U' R u'R2 //PLL
E' //ABF

(63h, 78q, 60s, 62e)

Next: F' L' F U' L F B R2 D2 R' F2 D2 L' D2 R' B2 D2 B2 R2 F


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 21, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> F' L' F U' L F B R2 D2 R' F2 D2 L' D2 R' B2 D2 B2 R2 F



l' F2 R' U2 B2 // (5) FB
r U' r U' r2 U' R' U2 R U' r' // (11/16) SB
R' D R U' R U' R' U R' D' r // (11/27) CMLL
U' M' U' M U2 M' U // (7/34) LSE

NEXT : L2 R2 D B2 U B2 L2 F2 L2 F L R B F D2 R' D B2 U2 
—


----------



## Cuberstache (Jan 21, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : L2 R2 D B2 U B2 L2 F2 L2 F L R B F D2 R' D B2 U2 x' y


3-Style, 88 ETM without cancellations (there are a lot of cancellations)

U L' E' L U' L' E L // UF-UL-LD
R' U' S R2' S' R2 U R // UF-UB-FR
M' U r' E r U' r' E' R // UF-RU-FL
M D' L' D M' D' L D // UF-FD-LB
D' M' U' R' U M U' R (U D) // UF-BR-RD
U M U2 M U' M' U2 M' // UF-DF-UR

R' D' R2 U' R' D R U R' D' R' D R // UFR-UFL-DBL
(U' D') R2' D R U' R' D' R U R (U D) // UFR-BUL-DFR
U L' U' L F L' U' L U L F' L2' U L // UF-UR UFR-UFL

(Change the rotations in the scramble on ACN if you want to see it in your orientation)

NEXT: R2 U2 R2 D2 R2 F' D2 B L2 F L2 F2 U' F D B R' D L2 U' L2


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 21, 2021)

CuberStache said:


> NEXT: R2 U2 R2 D2 R2 F' D2 B L2 F L2 F2 U' F D B R' D L2 U' L2



Awesome CFOP solution I found with multislotting and VLS
38 moves and no rotations

x2 z' // inspection
M' D' R D' u' // cross
U R' U' R U' R' U R2 // f2l-1
U R' d R' U2 R2 U R' // f2l-23
U2 L' U L M' U L' U l // f2l-4 + vls
M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 U2 // pll

Next: D L' R2 F' U2 B R2 B' D2 R2 D2 B D' B D2 U2 L2 D' L


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 21, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> D L' R2 F' U2 B R2 B' D2 R2 D2 B D' B D2 U2 L2 D' L



After the easy first block, the situation is horrible...

y U' r2 B D2 // (4) 1x2x3
M' U r' E' f' U f u' R U' M2' // (11/15) 2x2x3 + EO
U R' U2 R' U' R U2 R2 U' R' U2' R' U2' R // (14/29) F2L
L' U2 L U L' U L U' // (8/37) Solved

NEXT : U2 L F2 R' D2 R2 U2 F2 R U2 F' U2 B D' U L' F' L' F2 R
—


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 22, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : U2 L F2 R' D2 R2 U2 F2 R U2 F' U2 B D' U L' F' L' F2 R
> —


I try Cross on left....

z' //Inspection
F2 U L2 F' R D2 R F' U F L2//COL
U R U' R U R' U' //Pair 1
R B R' B' R f D' f' //Pair 2
U' R2 U R2 D R D' //Pair 3
R F R2 F2 U F U' //Pair 4
z' U F R U' R' U' R U R' F' //OLL
U R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2 f R' f' //PLL

63h, 73q, 63s, 65e

Next: U2 L2 B L2 B U2 B D2 U2 F' L2 U F' U R2 B2 R' B D2 B2


----------



## RedstoneTim (Jan 22, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: U2 L2 B L2 B U2 B D2 U2 F' L2 U F' U R2 B2 R' B D2 B2



ZZ-a, 32 STM

x2
D L2 F' L D' L' R2 B2 // XEOCross
U L2 U L' // 2nd pair
U R U R' // 3rd pair
U' M F' r d B' // 4th pair
r U2 R2 F R F' R U2 r' U2 // ZBLL

Next: D2 R2 F2 U' L2 D B2 D2 F2 R2 D' B U' F2 U2 L' F D L R


----------



## Devagio (Jan 22, 2021)

RedstoneTim said:


> D2 R2 F2 U' L2 D B2 D2 F2 R2 D' B U' F2 U2 L' F D L


Mehta

x // Inspection
B' L2 R D' F // FB (5/5)
R' u R u R2 // 3QB (5/10)
u2 U F R F' U R' // EOLE (7/17)
u' R' U2 R U R2 U' R U2 R // 6CO (10/27)
R2 (UD') R2 U R2 U' R2 D // 6CP (9-1/35)
U S' U2 S U S' U2 S // L5EP (8/43)

Next: D2 B' L2 R2 B2 L2 D' B2 D' R2 U' R2 D' F' D2 F L D2 F' D2


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 22, 2021)

RedstoneTim said:


> D2 R2 F2 U' L2 D B2 D2 F2 R2 D' B U' F2 U2 L' F D L R



y' U' F2 U' B' r B' // 6 - FB
M U' r2 U M' R' U2 R2 U r' // 10/16 - SB
U r' U r U2 R2' F R F' R // 10/26 - CMLL
U' M' U M' U M U' M2' U2 M' U2 // 11/37 - LSE

With mirrored CMLL:
y' U' F2 U' B' r B' // 6 - FB
M U' r2 U M' R' U2 R2 U r' // 10/16 - SB
U l U' l' U2 L2 F' L' F L' // 10/26 - CMLLEO
U2 M2' U2 M' U2 M U M2' U // 9/35 - LSE



Devagio said:


> D2 B' L2 R2 B2 L2 D' B2 D' R2 U' R2 D' F' D2 F L D2 F' D2



(x2 y') r' u2 R U R' M' B' // 7 - two squares
r U R U M' U B // 7/14 - two blocks 
L' U2 l U2 r U' r' F // 8/22 - CMLL
M' U2 M U M' U' M' U2 M // 9/31 - LSE

NEXT : D' L' U' R U2 B2 R' B' U F' L2 U2 B L2 B2 R2 U R B'
—


----------



## PugCuber (Jan 22, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : D' L' U' R U2 B2 R' B' U F' L2 U2 B L2 B2 R2 U R B'


y' // Inspection
B L R F D' R y' (R' U' R) D2 // X-Cross
U' (R U R') y (R' U R) // Pair 2
U' y' (R U2 R') (U R U' R') // Pair 3
U2 L' U' L U' L F' L' F // Pair 4 + EO
U2 (R' U' R) U' (R' U2 R) // OLL
U R' U' F (R U R' U') R' F R2 U' (R' U' R U) (R' U R) U // PLL

NEXT: D R L U' B' R L2 F U2 R2 F2 D' L2 B2 U2 D B2 U F2 D L


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 22, 2021)

PugCuber said:


> D R L U' B' R L2 F U2 R2 F2 D' L2 B2 U2 D B2 U F2 D L



B L U' D B' // 5 - EO
D2 F2 // 7 - 2 squares
L2 U2 R U' L' // 12 - Left blocks
U2 M U2 M // 16 - F2L -1
U R' U2 R 
U2 R U R2 U R 
U' R U R' U' R U' R' U // 35 - Solved

NEXT : D2 F2 D2 B' R2 F' L2 F' D2 R2 F' L F2 U B' L' B D B L2 B2
—


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 23, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : D2 F2 D2 B' R2 F' L2 F' D2 R2 F' L F2 U B' L' B D B L2 B2
> —


z2 //Inspection
S D F U2 R U' B L2 z' //FB
u R' U R' U' R' u2 R2 F' U F u //3QB 
R U R' U' F' U F R' U' R' S' R U R' S //EOLE
R2 U' R2 U2 R2 //6CO1
U R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R //6CO2
R2 U' R2 U R2 U' R2 //6CP 
S' U2 S //L3EP

65h, 83q, 60s, 62e

Next: U2 B2 F2 L B2 U2 L F2 D2 L D2 F2 U B2 U' F' D' B F2 U'


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 23, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> U2 B2 F2 L B2 U2 L F2 D2 L D2 F2 U B2 U' F' D' B F2 U'



z2 D2 R2 D' B' F' // 5 - EO line
R2 U R U' L' // 5/10 - Pseudo Left
R' U2 R U' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U' R2 // 11/21- Pseudo Right
L' D2 L U' L' D2 L' // 7/28 - Last 3 corners

NEXT : F2 D U' B2 L2 D' U2 L2 F2 U' F' U' B2 L' B U F' L2 R F'
—


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 23, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : F2 D U' B2 L2 D' U2 L2 F2 U' F' U' B2 L' B U F' L2 R F'



*CFOP*

y2 z F L U L' U L2 D' U2 R2 *// 9 - xcross*
U' R U R' f R' f' *// 7/16 - f2l 2*
R U' R' *// 3/19 - f2l 3*
U L' U2 L2 U L2 U L *// 8/27 - f2l 4*
U R U R' U R' F R F' U2 R' F R F' *// 14/41 - oll (antidiag)*
U2 F' U' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 *// 13/54 - pll*

_Next: F2 D2 R2 B' U2 B U2 F' U2 F D2 B' R' D2 U L D' U2 L' U L2_


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 23, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> F2 D2 R2 B' U2 B U2 F' U2 F D2 B' R' D2 U L D' U2 L' U L2



LEOR:
x2 y B' U2 R' F D' R2 D // 7 - Left
M2' U R2 S R' S' U' R' U M2' // 10/17 - EO stripe
U R' U2 R2 U R2 U2 R' U2 R U R' // 12/29 - Right
// COLL-skip
M2' U' M U2 M' U' M2' // 7/36 - PLL U

NEXT : L2 B2 R2 D2 R2 F R2 F D2 U2 L' U L2 F' R' U F R' D2 U2
—


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 23, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : L2 B2 R2 D2 R2 F R2 F D2 U2 L' U L2 F' R' U F R' D2 U2


*CFOP*

z2 D' R' U R' D' U' R2 B' _// 8 - xcross_
y L' U L U' L' U L _// 7/15 - f2l 2_
R' U R U' S R' S' _// 7/22 - f2l 3_
U R U2 R' U F' U' F' _// 8/30 - f2l 4_
U' S R U R' U' R' F R f' _// 10/40 - oll_
U' M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 U _// 9/49 - pll_

Good ergonomic solution that's reasonably efficient

Next: F' R' F U L' F' L' B2 L' R2 B D2 B' L2 F L2 F D2 R2 B


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 23, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> F' R' F U L' F' L' B2 L' R2 B D2 B' L2 F L2 F D2 R2 B



(z2 x) D' F2 L' D' L' F M // 7 - EO line
U2 L D2 L2 D2 M' x' // 6/13 - Left
U' D' L D R D' L' D // 8/21 - 3-corner cycle
U L U2 R' U R U2 L' U' R U R' U2 R' // 14/35 - Right + Top

L R D' // 3 - Square
r U M' R2 U2 r B' // 7/10 - FB + pair
r2 U' R U R' U2 R' U2 // 8/18 - SB
r2 U R' U R U2 r' // 7/25 - CMLL (Sune)
U' M' U M2' U2 M' U2 // 7/32 - LSE

NEXT : F2 R2 B U2 R2 D2 U2 F D2 R2 F U F2 R U B' D L2 F L' U
—


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 24, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : F2 R2 B U2 R2 D2 U2 F D2 R2 F U F2 R U B' D L2 F L' U


CFOP
x2 D R2 D R' D // cross (5)
U F U' f' L' S // f2l 1 (6/11)
R U2 R' // f2l 2 (3/14)
U' L' U2 L U L' U' L // f2l 3 (8/22)
R' F' U' F U2 R U' R' U' R // f3l 4 (10/32)
F R U R' U' F' R U R' U R U2 R' // ollcp (13/45)
M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 M' // epll (9/54)

Cool solution

Next: L B R' F' R2 D R2 U' L F2 U B2 D' F2 U2 D' R2 U' L2 B2 L2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 25, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> CFOP
> x2 D R2 D R' D // cross (5)
> U F U' f' L' S // f2l 1 (6/11)
> R U2 R' // f2l 2 (3/14)
> ...


CFOP:

F D' F2 D2 R' F L' R D2 //Cross
L U L' U L U L' //First pair
U R' U R U2 R U' R' //2nd pair
U' F U' R2 f' U2 f // 3rd pair
U R U R' F' U' L' U' L
R U R' U' R' F R F' //OLL
U' F' U' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 U2 //PLL

Mehta:

y x' //Inspection
U R' F R' U R F R2 F' R U' B2 L2 D' //FB
R' E R u2 R' F' U F u R U R' F R' F' R //Belt
U' F U R U' R' F' //EO
U2 R' U2 R U' R2 U2 R U R //6CO1
R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' //6CO2
U R2 U R2 u' //APDR
M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2 //PLL

Next: L2 F' L2 U2 F' D2 R2 D2 B' F D' L R F D' B2 R' U' F


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 25, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> L2 F' L2 U2 F' D2 R2 D2 B' F D' L R F D' B2 R' U' F



Very nice first two blocks:
(x y') E' R2 D // 3 - left square
U F' R U' F r2 // 6/9 - left block + right square
U r U' R' // 4/13 - right bock
M2' U2 r' U r U2' R2' F R F' r // 11/24 - CMLL EO
U2 M' U' M' U2 M' // 6/30 - LSE

NEXT : U2 B2 U' L B' L' B' D B2 R' B L2 F L2 F' R2 B' L2 D2 B2 D2
—


----------



## PugCuber (Jan 25, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : U2 B2 U' L B' L' B' D B2 R' B L2 F L2 F' R2 B' L2 D2 B2 D2


z y // Inspection
D' F' (D' R' D R) // 6 - Cross
y (R' U R U') (R' U' R) // 7/13 - 1st Pair
Dw' (R' U2 R) U (R' U' R) // 8/21 - 2nd Pair
Dw (R U' R' U) (R U R') // 8/29 - 3rd Pair
y' (R U' R' U) (R U R') // 8/37 - 4th Pair
U ((R' U' R) U' (R' U2 R)) (Rw U (R' U R) U2 Rw') 15/52 - OLLCP
(R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R) U // 12/64 - EPLL

Next: F' D L D2 R' U2 R' D2 L R2 U2 L D B' L D R2 D' L


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 25, 2021)

PugCuber said:


> Next: F' D L D2 R' U2 R' D2 L R2 U2 L D B' L D R2 D' L


CFOP
y' L' U' R' U2 R U R' U' R D U R d' L' U L u // xxcross (17)
U L F' L' F U2 R U R' // f2l 3 (9/26)
U2 L' U2 L U2 L' U L // f2l 4 (8/34)
U l' U2 L U L' U l // oll (8/42)
U x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R // pll (10/52)

Cool xxcross

Next: B2 U L' F' U2 R2 F' L2 R2 F' L2 B D2 R' F L F U R' U'


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 25, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> Next: B2 U L' F' U2 R2 F' L2 R2 F' L2 B D2 R' F L F U R' U'


CFOP, 54 STM
D L F L' D2 R D' L U2 L' R2 // X-Cross
U' R' U2 R U' R U R // F2L 2
U f' L' f // F2L 3
U2 R U2 R' U F' U' F // F2L 4
r' U2 R U R' U r // OLL
R2 U' R U' R U R' U R2 U D' R U' R' U D // PLL
alg.cubing.net

Roux, 78 STM
D L F L' D' U2 R' U2 R f' L' f // FB
U' F L F' R U R' U2 R' U' R U' R U' R' U' F' U' F // SB
R' U' R U' R' U2 R F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U2 // CMLL
M U' M U2 M2 U M U2 M' U2 M' U2 M U M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 // LSE
alg.cubing.net
I'm great at this method.

ZZ, 67 STM
U' l U' l' F' U2 F R' U2 R2 F' U' F // EO Line
U R2 L2 U' L U' L' U L U L' U R U' R' L' U L U R' U' R F U' L' U' L U' L' U' L // F2L
F' r U R' U' r' F R U2 R U R' U' D R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 D' // LL
alg.cubing.net

Petrus, 69 STM
D L F L' D2 R' D U2 R' U2 R f' L' f // 2x2x3
U R' F B' R F' B2 U B' // EO
U' R U R' U' R U R' U2 R' U R U R' U R U' R' U R // F2L
F (R U R' U')3 F' U2 l' R' F R F' R U2 r' U r U2 // LL
alg.cubing.net

Mehta (6CO > 6CP > L5EP), 63 STM
D F D2 R2 U R U2 R' U' R D // FB
E R' u R2 U' R' u2 R U' R' u2 // 3QB
U' R F R' F' R U R' U' F' // EOLE
U' R2 U2 R' U2 R' U' R U' R' // 6CO
U R' D R U' R D' R' U2 R D R' U R' D' R // 6CP
U M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U' M2 // L5EP
alg.cubing.net

Mehta (6CO > APDR > PLL), 64 STM
D F D2 R2 U R U2 R' U' R D // FB
E R' u R2 U' R' u2 R U' R' u2 // 3QB
U' R F U R' U' F' // EOLE
U' R2 U2 R' U2 R' U' R U' R' // 6CO
R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U R2 U' R2 U' R2 // APDR
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 // PLL
alg.cubing.net

Mehta TDR, 53 STM
D F D2 R2 U R U2 R' U' R D // FB
E R' u R2 U' R' u2 R U' R' u2 // 3QB
U' R F U R' U' F' // EOLE
U' R2 U' R2 U R2 U' R2 U R2 U2 R2 // TDR
U' R' F U2 F' R F R' U2 R F' U' // ZBLL
alg.cubing.net

Next: D' L R2 F' U2 R2 D2 F U2 B' R2 F2 R2 D2 U' B' F' R D2 B' U2


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 25, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next: D' L R2 F' U2 R2 D2 F U2 B' R2 F2 R2 D2 U' B' F' R D2 B' U2


Roux, 41 STM
x2 y
R F2 R U' B2// FB 5/5
r U2 R' U R U' M U M2 U2 r U r'//SB 13/18
U' R U R' U' R' F R F'// CMLL 9/27
U' M2 U2 M U2 M'U' M' U2 M2 U' M2 U2 M//LSE 14/41

EDIT: Try this for a finish
U' r U R' U' r' F R F'// CMLL
M2 U M U M U' M2//LSE
7 moves saved yay! 34 STM total!
Next:L' D' F D2 R B' L D2 R2 B' U2 F' B' R2 B U2 D2 R2 U2 L D


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 25, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> L' D' F D2 R B' L D2 R2 B' U2 F' B' R2 B U2 D2 R2 U2 L D



E' M U' M y // 4 - FB
R' U R2 U R' M2' U2 r2 // 8/12 - Right square + 4th pair
U r B' R2 U' R U B // 8/20 - Insertion + CMLL
U M U' M2' U M U2 M2' U // 9/29 - LSE

NEXT : L U F' L' B U2 L' F R2 F' R2 F2 D F2 B2 D B2 U D2 F2 R2
—


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 25, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : L U F' L' B U2 L' F R2 F' R2 F2 D F2 B2 D B2 U D2 F2 R2


CFOP
U' D F R2 D2 R' L U2 L' D2 // xcross (10)
y L' U2 L U' L' U L // f2l 2 (7/17)
U R U R' U R U' R' // f2l 3 (8/25)
y' U2 L' U' L U' L' U' L // f2l 4 (8/33)
R U R' U R U2 R' // oll (7/40)
F R' F' R U R U' R2 U' R U R f' U' f // pll (15/55)

Nice ergonomic solution with pll AUF trick

Next: L' U L2 B' R L2 B2 U' B U L2 B2 U' F2 R2 F2 U L2 D' B2


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 26, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> L' U L2 B' R L2 B2 U' B U L2 B2 U' F2 R2 F2 U L2 D' B2



(x y2) L2 S u U2 f' // 5 - 2x2x2
R2 F U F' // 4/9 - 2x2x3
R2 U2 R F R' F' R // 7/16 - F2L -1
y R U R' U2 R U' R' // 7/23 - F2L
R' U' R F U' R' U' R U F' U R' U R // 14/37 - ZBLL

(x2 y) f' M' F u' F R u2 // 7 - FB
M2' U r U M2' U R
U R U r' U' R U2 R' U R U2 r' // 19/26 - F2L + CP
y' U2 M' U' M U2 M' U' M // 8/34 - L4E

NEXT : B2 F2 L2 F2 U2 L' F2 D2 L U2 R U' F U' F2 D' U R U B R
—


----------



## Drydareelin (Jan 26, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : B2 F2 L2 F2 U2 L' F2 D2 L U2 R U' F U' F2 D' U R U B R



R2 D2 F' D' R' // Cross
R' U' R U' F U F' // Pair 1
L U L' R' U' R U' R U' R' // Pair 2
R' U' R U L U2 L' U L U' L' // Pair 3
U R' U' R U r' U' R U M' // Pair 4
L U F' U' L' U L F L' // OLL
l L U R' D R U' R' r' F r D' L' U' // PLL

Trying to get better at this.

Next: U' F' L2 D' F2 L' U F' R' F R2 U2 D2 B' D2 F' D2 L2 F' R2


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 26, 2021)

Drydareelin said:


> U' F' L2 D' F2 L' U F' R' F R2 U2 D2 B' D2 F' D2 L2 F' R2



L' u' R2 u2 U' B' // 6 - Left block
M2' U M' U r U r2 U M2' // 9/15 - 2x2x3 + EO
R U2 R' U R U' R U // 8/23 - AB3E 
z' M2' U' M U2 M' U' M2' U // 8/31 - Done

NEXT : L2 D2 F2 L2 B2 L2 D2 B D2 F' R' U' B2 D B' U2 B' L' F2 L2
—


----------



## TardySloth (Jan 27, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : L2 D2 F2 L2 B2 L2 D2 B D2 F' R' U' B2 D B' U2 B' L' F2 L2


Roux, unorthodox order for block-building into CMLL-skip.
27 STM (33 QSTM)

```
y'                            // inspection
F2 R2 U r F                   // squares |  5s  7qs
r M2' U' r M' B               // L block |  6s  7qs
r' U' M' U r                  // R block |  5s  5qs
M' U' M U M' U2 M U2 M' U M2' // LSE     | 11s 14qs
                              // total   | 27s 33qs
```
Next: L' D2 F R2 U' R2 D R2 U2 F2 D' F2 L2 R2 B D2 R F' L U R


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 27, 2021)

Very nice!



TardySloth said:


> L' D2 F R2 U' R2 D R2 U2 F2 D' F2 L2 R2 B D2 R F' L U R



x u' R E S2 R2 u2 // 6 - Left block
r' S' U' S R' U r2 // 7/13 - EO F2L -2
R U R' U2 R' U R2 U' R' // 9/22 - F2L
L U' R' U L' U' R U' // 8/30 - Last layer

NEXT : L2 D2 B2 U' R2 U' B2 U R2 B2 U' L U2 B R' B2 F' U2 B U' F2
—


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 27, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> L2 D2 B2 U' R2 U' B2 U R2 B2 U' L U2 B R' B2 F' U2 B U' F2


Mehta APDR:

z2 //Inspection
L F' L' R' F' L' U' L' F U' F' D' //FB
R' u R' u R F' U F u R2 //3QB
R U R' U' F' U F U' F U R U' R' F' //EOLE
U' R' U2 R U' R2 U2 R U R //6CO1
U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' //6CO2
U2 R2 U' R2 U S' U2 S //APDR
f' U f R' U' R' U R2 U R' U' R' F R F' //PLL
U' D2 //ADF

79 ETM (Terrible)

Next: B' L B' F2 L2 B2 R D2 L U2 F2 U2 R2 B U B F D U B2


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 27, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> B' L B' F2 L2 B2 R D2 L U2 F2 U2 R2 B U B F D U B2



y x' B2 M R2 D M B // 6 - FB
U' R U' R U' R U r' U' r U2 R U' r' // 14/20 - SB
U' R U R' U R U2 R' // 8/28 - CMLL
U' M U M' U M2' // 6/34 - LSE

NEXT : U2 L' B2 R F2 R' B2 L' U2 B2 D2 F R2 D' F R' B' D' U L' F2
—


----------



## RedstoneTim (Jan 27, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : U2 L' B2 R F2 R' B2 L' U2 B2 D2 F R2 D' F R' B' D' U L' F2



Yellow Bird, 39 STM

D' B' U L' // 222
R' U R' U R F2 // p223
U' F' U' F R' U' F R' F' // BR square
U R U R' U' F' // F2L + EO
R' U F U' F' U2 R F R' U R U2 F' U' // ZBLL

Next: U' B2 U' B2 U L2 D2 F2 U' F D2 R D' R U' B2 L' B R' F


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 27, 2021)

RedstoneTim said:


> Next: U' B2 U' B2 U L2 D2 F2 U' F D2 R D' R U' B2 L' B R' F


U' B2 U' B2 U L2 D2 F2 U' F D2 R D' R U' B2 L' B R' F
z2
B L2 U F D' F' x'//FB 6/6
U2 R' U' R U' R U2 R' U' R U R'//SB 12/18
U' L' U' L U L F' L' F//CMLL 9/27
U M' U' M U' M' U2 M' U' M' U' M U2 M' U2 M2//L6E 16/43
Next:
B' D2 F2 R F' L' U2 L' B L2 B2 U R2 B2 U' D' L2 D B2 U


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 27, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> B' D2 F2 R F' L' U2 L' B L2 B2 U R2 B2 U' D' L2 D B2 U



(x y) F M' E r u2 r U r B // 9 - Left block
U2 R U R U' M2' R U' R' // 9/18 - F2L
y' F U R U' R' F' // 6/24 - EO
(U' R U2 R' U' R U' R')2 // 16/40 - Easy 2GLL/ZBLL

Let's try some more advanced techniques:
(x y) F M' E r u2 r U r B // 9 - Left block
U2 R U R U' M2' R U' R' // 9/18 - F2L
R' U' R U' R' U R' F R F' U R // 12/30 - OLLCP*
R2' U' S' U2' S U' R2 U2 // 8/38 - PLL U
*: Thanks to OLLCP 9 @ speedcubedb.com

(x y) F M' E r u2 r U r B // 9 - Left block
U2 R U R U' M2' // 6/15 - F2L-1 + 4th pair
U2 R' F R F r U r' F R U R' // 12/27 - VLS*
y x R2' D2 R U R' D2 R U' R x' // 9/36 - PLL A
*: Thanks to VLS 141 @ speedcubedb.com

NEXT : R2 D L2 F2 U L2 D L2 B2 R2 B' U F' L2 D L' B' L2 B2 R2 D'
—


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 27, 2021)

> NEXT : R2 D L2 F2 U L2 D L2 B2 R2 B' U F' L2 D L' B' L2 B2 R2 D'



x' D2 L D' F2 D2
f' L' f
R' U' R
U2 R' F R F' R U' R'
U2 L' U L U' F U' F' r' F r
U L' U R U' L U' R' U' R U' R' U'

Can you guys try this one? I posted on the easy/hard/weird thread

F' R2 D2 B2 L2 F' R2 U2 F D2 F L' D F L2 U B L2 D U


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 28, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> F' R2 D2 B2 L2 F' R2 U2 F D2 F L' D F L2 U B L2 D U



x' y' U' r F2 E M' E' // 6 - FB
r U2 r U R2' U' R U r' U2 r // 11/17 - SB
y2 F R2 D R' U R D' R2' U' F' // 10/27 - CMLL
M U' M U M2' U // 6/33 - LSE

Without optimization:
x' y' U' r F2 M2' u' M u // 7 - FB
R U' M2' R' U' r U' r U2 R' // 10/17 - SB
M' U' M' // 3/20 - EO
U' F R' F' r U R U' r' // 8/29 - COLL
U2 M' U2 M U M' U2 M' U2 // 9/38 - LSE

NEXT : U2 L2 U' F2 D' B2 U' L2 U B2 U2 L D F R' U F' D2 B L' U2


----------



## Drydareelin (Jan 28, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : U2 L2 U' F2 D' B2 U' L2 U B2 U2 L D F R' U F' D2 B L' U2



y' R' U F L2 R // Cross
U2 L' U L D2 // Pair 1
L U' L' F U' F' // Pair 2
R S' R' U R S R' // Pair 3
d2 R' U S' U' (R B' R') S R B // Pair 4
R B' R' B U B U' B' // OLL
F' U' F R2 u (R' U R U' R) u' R2' U2 // PLL

Next: U R F2 R D2 L' B2 D2 B' R2 U2 D R2 D' F2 D2 R2 B2 D' F2


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 28, 2021)

Drydareelin said:


> U R F2 R D2 L' B2 D2 B' R2 U2 D R2 D' F2 D2 R2 B2 D' F2



Great start then not so good:
(y' x) U2 M F R' M2' B2 // 6 - FB + 2 pairs
U' R' U2 R2 U2 R // 6/12 - SB  

Best optimization:
(y' x) U2 M F R' M2' B2 // 6 - FB + 2 pairs
U' r' U2 R2 U'
R2 D r' U2 r D' R2' U' r // 14/20 - SB + CMLL
M2' U' M' U' M U' M U2 M2' U' M' U' M2' // 13/33 - LSE

Let's try something else:
(y' x) U2 M F R' M2' B2 // 6 - left block + 2 pairs
U' M2' U' F' U F // 6/12 - EO
R' U' R2 U R // 5/17 - right block + CO
U' M2' U M2' U // 5/22 - F2L
y x R2' D2 R U R' D2 R U' R x' // 9/31 - PLL A

NEXT : F2 R U2 F2 R' F2 R' D2 L2 B2 R2 D' F2 L' B' L2 D' F R' D'
—


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 28, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : F2 R U2 F2 R' F2 R' D2 L2 B2 R2 D' F2 L' B' L2 D' F R' D'


CFOP
x y' D R F R U D2 R D' // cross+preserve pair (8)
L' U2 L2 R U2 R' L' // f2l 1+2 (7/15)
U' R U2 R2 U' R // f2l 3 (6/21)
R U' R' F' U' F // f2l 4 (6/27)
S R U R' U' R' F R f' // oll (9/36)
R2 F R U R U' R' F' R U2 R' U2 R U' // pll (14/50)

Next: L2 R2 F2 U F2 D B2 D' U' F' L R' U' F D R2 D F' L


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 28, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> CFOP
> x y' D R F R U D2 R D' // cross+preserve pair (8)
> L' U2 L2 R U2 R' L' // f2l 1+2 (7/15)
> U' R U2 R2 U' R // f2l 3 (6/21)
> ...



z y' // inspection
L F' u R D L' R' U' R D2 // xcross
y L U2 L' U' L U L' // p2
y' R U R' L2 F' L' F L' // p3
U' (U' R U R')3 // p4
U R' U' R' F R F' U R // oll
U' F U F' L2 u' L U' L' U L' u L2 // pll

NEXT : F2 D2 R2 D2 B' F' R2 B R2 U2 F2 U' L U' L2 F R D U B U2


----------



## Devagio (Jan 28, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> F2 D2 R2 D2 B' F' R2 B R2 U2 F2 U' L U' L2 F R D U B U2


Mehta

x' y2 // Inspection
U B' D F' // FB (4/4)
R2 E' R' u R' // 3QB (5/9)
u2 F R F' U R' // EOLE (6/15)
U2 R S' U2 S R' U2 R2 // DCAL (8/23)
U' R2 S R2 S' // JTLE (5/28)
x R2 F R F' R U2 r' U r U2 x' U' // PLL (11/39)

Next: F' R2 B R2 U2 F2 D2 R2 D2 U B F2 D2 R2 D2 B' U' L U' L2 F


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 28, 2021)

Devagio said:


> F' R2 B R2 U2 F2 D2 R2 D2 U B F2 D2 R2 D2 B' U' L U' L2 F



U R2 F' D' U R' U' D' R D R // 11 - XX-Cross + EO
U R U L U L' // 6/17 - F2L -1
R' U R U' L' U R' U' L // 9/26 - COLL (Niklas)
R U' R' U' R U2' R' U R U R' // 11/37 - L5E

NEXT : R' U' F' R2 L' F U2 D B' U' B2 L2 U' R2 F2 B2 U F2 L2 D'
—


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 29, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> U R2 F' D' U R' U' D' R D R // 11 - XX-Cross + EO
> U R U L U L' // 6/17 - F2L -1
> R' U R U' L' U R' U' L // 9/26 - COLL (Niklas)
> R U' R' U' R U2' R' U R U R' // 11/37 - L5E
> ...


LBL with tricks

L' U2 F' y' L' F U' R U z2 // CROSS
U2 L U2 L2 U2 L // FIRST 2 CORNERS
R U R2 U2 R2 U' R' // LAST 2 CORNERS
y2 [F: (r U r' U')3] // FIRST 2 EDGES
y (R2 U2)3 // LAST 2 EDGES
F U R U' R' F' // EO
U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R' // CO
[F2: (R2 U' L2 U)2] // CP
M2 U' M2 U' M' U2 M2 U2 M' U2 // EP

NEXT: U B R' U F D' L U2 F R F' R2 U2 F' B2 U2 R2 F U2 L2 U2


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 30, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> NEXT: U B R' U F D' L U2 F R F' R2 U2 F' B2 U2 R2 F U2 L2 U2


@zinzan8 this was a pretty okay solve.

CFOP, 58 STM (54 with cancellations)

x2 // Inspection
D L B2 F' L U L' D2 // X-Cross


Spoiler



This cross is pretty easy, just put white-orange a D2 away from being solved with a D, then solve both white-green and white-orange with L F', then just a B2 to solve white-blue. You can see, though, that the blue-red edge is solved, and the white-blue-red corner is an easy 3 move insert from being solved, so insert that with L U L' before aligning the cross with a D2.


U L' U L U F U F' // F2L 2


Spoiler



This probably wasn't the best pair to choose, but I chose blue-orange. I did U L' U L to set them up, and U F U F' to insert them. Pretty straightforward.


U R' U' R U f' L' f // F2L 3


Spoiler



Once again, I probably should have solved the green-red pair first, but I chose green-orange instead. U R' U' R to set them up, and U f' L' f to insert them into the BL slot.


R' U R y R' F R F' // F2L 4 with edge control


Spoiler



This is basically just doing the beginner's method in the back R' U R paired up the pieces, but I saw that I could do edge orientation as well, so I rotated and did a sledgehammer to insert the pair, which solved EO.


U2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 (U2 R) // OLL
(R' U) R' U' R D' R' D R' U D' R2 U' R2 D R2 U2 // PLL


Spoiler



Obviously, you could use any alg for these cases, but these are the ones I use. The last 2 moves of the OLL actually cancel into the V-perm, which is pretty difficult to spot, but it could be done.


alg.cubing.net

Next: D2 B U2 B U' L' D2 B' U D2 L2 U' R2 U R2 D' B2 U B2 U2


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 30, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> D2 B U2 B U' L' D2 B' U D2 L2 U' R2 U R2 D' B2 U B2 U2



z2 y U' r U' R2 D F // 6 - 1x2x3
M' U' r U2 M' // 5/11 - 2x2x3
U F' U2 F R' // 5/16 - F2L -1 + EO
U R' U2 R2 U R2 U R // 8/24 - F2L
U' x' r2' U' r U2 R' F R U2 r2' F L' // 12/36 - Interesting ZBLL

NEXT : D U R2 U2 R2 B2 R2 D R2 U F' L2 R B2 F' D U2 F D2 L'
Don't miss the 6 move 2x2x3 block!
—


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 30, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : D U R2 U2 R2 B2 R2 D R2 U F' L2 R B2 F' D U2 F D2 L'
> Don't miss the 6 move 2x2x3 block!
> —


Dang it I missed the block but here's Petrus(49 HTM):

L D L' F D2 B U2 L' U L U2 L //223 (12/12)
y U' F R U R' U' F' //EO (7/19)
R U R' U R U' R' U R' U' R U2 R' U' R //F2L (15/34)
U2 R U2 R' U' R U L' U L U2 R' L' U L //ZBLL (15/49)

Next: L D2 L F2 R U2 R D2 L2 B2 U2 F L R D2 B' L U' L2 R'


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 30, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Dang it I missed the block



*UPDATE:*


Spoiler



r U F r' u2 F
f R' f'
U' R U R2 U R' U R

r U F r' u2 F // 6 - 2x2x3
f R' f' // 9 - square
U' R U R2 U R' U' // 16 - (almost) AB2e2c
L U2 r' U2 R U2 F2 R F2 // 25 - Solved


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 30, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> L D2 L F2 R U2 R D2 L2 B2 U2 F L R D2 B' L U' L2 R'



x U2 F' r' B' U2 R' F' // 7 - FB
R U' r U' R U' R U2 r' // 9/16 - SB
U2 F R' F' R U2 R U2' R' // 9/25 - CMLL
M' U' M U M U M2 U M // 9/34 - LSE

NEXT : L2 D2 F2 D L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D2 B' R D' L D B R D' F
—


----------



## carcass (Jan 30, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> L2 D2 F2 D L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D2 B' R D' L D B R D' F


z //inspection
F L U2 R2 F2 //cross
U' f' L f//first pair
U' R' U2 R U' f R f'//second pair
L' U2 L U2 R U R' //third pair
U2 y' R U' R' U R U' R' //fourth pair
U' R' U' R U R2 F' R U R U' R' F U' R U R' U R U//zbll (I don't know zbll, just wanted to demonstrate it)

NEXT SCRAMBLEL: D2 U2 R2 F' D2 L2 B' R2 B L2 F' L' D B2 L' R U F U2 B' F'


----------



## Attila (Jan 30, 2021)

carcass said:


> NEXT SCRAMBLEL: D2 U2 R2 F' D2 L2 B' R2 B L2 F' L' D B2 L' R U F U2 B' F'


F2 R L F' // CO
B2 U F2 R' F B' D'
R' U' L R' F // DR
R B2 L2 R D2 R' D2


Next: D B2 R2 D2 U2 L' B F' L2 R2 D' B D2 R2 D' B2 D U' L2 R D B D B2 F'


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 30, 2021)

Attila said:


> D B2 R2 D2 U2 L' B F' L2 R2 D' B D2 R2 D' B2 D U' L2 R D B D B2 F'



y R' D r' F M B' // 6 - Left block
R U' R U R2 S R' S' // 8/14 - EO
U' R S R2 S' R // 6/20 - F2L-1E
y2 R' U2 R' D' r U2 r' D R2 // 9/29 - AB3E
U2 M' U2 M U' // 5/34 - L3E

NEXT : R2 D2 U2 B2 D2 L2 B U2 R2 B F2 D' U' F L D' L U R' D B2
—


----------



## Drydareelin (Jan 30, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : R2 D2 U2 B2 D2 L2 B U2 R2 B F2 D' U' F L D' L U R' D B2
> —



z y2 E' F2 L F R' F' // Cross 
R' U2 R U' R' U R // Pair 1 
U2 L U L' U L U' L' // Pair 2
F U' F' U' L' U' L // Pair 3
R U2 R' U2 R U' R' // Pair 4
U L' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R' U' L U R' U2 R U' // ZBLL
algdb

Next: D' R2 D' R2 U' R2 D' L2 B2 L2 F U' L2 F D B' R' F D R


----------



## carcass (Jan 31, 2021)

Drydareelin said:


> D' R2 D' R2 U' R2 D' L2 B2 L2 F U' L2 F D B' R' F D R


z2 y'
R' F2 U R y M' U M D2//cross, preserving 2 f2l edges
R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R2 U2 R U R' U' R //first 2 pairs
L' U' L U2 L' U' L //Third Pair
d y' R U2 R' U R' F R F'//Fourth Pair
U2 F U R U2 R' U' R U2 R' U' F'//OLL
x R2 F R F' R U2 r' U r U2//PLL

NEXT SCRAMBLE: R2 D R2 B2 R2 D' L2 F2 D' R2 U2 B' D R D2 R D2 F' U' F


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 31, 2021)

carcass said:


> R2 D R2 B2 R2 D' L2 F2 D' R2 U2 B' D R D2 R D2 F' U' F



(x y2) L F' B' // 3 - 1x2x3
U' L F L' U L' B2 L // 8/11 - 2x2x3
R' B' R' B2 U B' // 6/17 - EO
R2 U2 R' U2 R U2 L' U R U' L U2 // 12/29 - Solved

NEXT : L B D F' U2 D2 L' F2 U B R2 F' U2 F2 D2 B'
—


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 3, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> L B D F' U2 D2 L' F2 U B R2 F' U2 F2 D2 B'



Is everybody waiting for @Attila's solution?


----------



## trangium (Feb 3, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : L B D F' U2 D2 L' F2 U B R2 F' U2 F2 D2 B'


F2 [1] L' B U' // CO
R' F L' F2 R F' L [2] F2 z y2 // CP + 4 edges

[1] = S to solve 2 edges (+1/13)
[2] = E2 to unflip 3 edges (+2/15)

F Fw [3] L' B U' R' F L' F2 R F' L U2 Uw2 F2 z y2

[3] L2 U M' U' L2 (+5/20)

F Fw L2 U Rw R' U' L B [4] U' R' F L' F2 R F' L U2 Uw2 F2 z y2

[4] F D B' M B D' F' (+8/28)

Solution (HTM): F Fw L2 U Rw R' U' L B F D B' Rw' R B D' F' U' R' F L' F2 R F' L U2 Uw2 F2 (28 HTM)

Solution (STM): F Fw L2 U M' U' L B F D B' M B D' F' U' R' F L' F2 R F' L E2 F2 (25 STM)


----------



## Cuberstache (Feb 3, 2021)

No next so I used a csTimer scramble: B2 U2 B' R2 B2 U2 L2 R2 U2 B' U2 F D' U B' L' F' L' U2 L2

z' // Inspection
B L' (D U') B // FB (4/4)
R' E' R' u R' U' R // 3QB (7/11)
E' R' U' S R S' R // EOLE (7/18)
R (U' D') R U' R' (U D) R U' R' U2 R' // TDR (11/29)
U' R' L U' R U L' U' R' U2 L U' R U L' E2 // ZBLL (16/45)

NEXT: D2 B2 D' B2 L2 D2 R2 F2 D F2 R D' F' R2 B2 D B' L B F2


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 3, 2021)

CuberStache said:


> D2 B2 D' B2 L2 D2 R2 F2 D F2 R D' F' R2 B2 D B' L B F2



z2 U' M' R2 U r U F' U r B // 10 - FB + square
U M2' U r' U' r U' r' U' R U' R' // 12/22 - SB + CMLL
U' M U' M' U' M U M U2 M U2 M // 12/34 - LSE

NEXT : L2 U2 B D2 B' F' D2 U2 F2 D2 U B' R' F2 U F' L2 D2 B R' D'
—


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 3, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : L2 U2 B D2 B' F' D2 U2 F2 D2 U B' R' F2 U F' L2 D2 B R' D'


y2 x
D' U R U M' r B' M U' R U2 R' U F'// FB 14/14
R' U' R M U r U' R'//SB 8/22
U2 R U2 R2 F R F' R U2 R'//CMLL 10/32
U M' U M' U M U2 M' U' M U M//LSE 12/44
Next: D R F' D2 U2 B D2 B D2 F' L2 F R' B2 R' D' F R D'


----------



## Cuberstache (Feb 3, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> Next: D R F' D2 U2 B D2 B D2 F' L2 F R' B2 R' D' F R D'


CFOP, 67 HTM (lol)

z2 y // Inspection
D' L D R // Cross
U' L U' L' y' L U2 L' // 1st Pair
U R' U R U R' F R // JSS
U2 R' U R U' R' U R2 // 3rd Pair
U2 R' U' R U' R' U F' // 4th Pair
U' F U R U2 R' U' R U2 R' U' F' // OLL
U R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U2 // PLL

And because I can't make a post without an unusual method

YruRU, 41 STM

R F // CPLine
U2 R r U' R' u2 r // pEO Ext
U' r U R' U' r' // EO
U M2 U' M2 // BF
U' R U' R' U R2 U' R2 // Square
U' R U R' U2 R // F2L
U' R U R' U R U2 R' // 2GLL

NEXT: B R2 U2 D R' L2 F' D' R2 U L2 U' B2 U F2 B2 U B2 F' U


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Feb 3, 2021)

CuberStache said:


> NEXT: B R2 U2 D R' L2 F' D' R2 U L2 U' B2 U F2 B2 U B2 F' U


z //Inspection
F' M' D' L' D//Cross
y' R' U' R U R' U' R//1st Pair
y' R U R' L' U L//2nd Pair
D' R U' R' D// 3rd Pair with setup to 4th Pair
F R' F' R//4th
F R U R' U' F'//OLL T shape
U x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R B'
Next: B2 D' B2 D U F2 R2 U L2 R2 U L F' R F R2 F' D' L' U'//A Perm
A CN solve. Get cn!


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Feb 3, 2021)

I Just realized i misscrambled
Edit: Fixed


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 3, 2021)

nico_german_cuber said:


> B2 D' B2 D U F2 R2 U L2 R2 U L F' R F R2 F' D' L' U'



z2 L D F L' D' U' B2 // 7 - FB
R2 U2 r U' r U' M U r // 9/16 - SB
U' R U R' U' R' F R F' // 9/25 - CMLL
M U M2' U M U2 // 6/31 - LSE

NEXT : F R2 U2 B' D2 F2 U2 F' L2 B' D' B D2 R D' R B D B' L
—


----------



## LukasCubes (Feb 3, 2021)

Cross: L2 F B D' F' D
First Pair: U M F2 M'
Second Pair: Dw, R' U2 R2 U' R' (yes I know this breaks a pair but it will help)
Third Pair: Dw2 R U R' (Told ya)
Fourth Pair: y' R U R' U' y L' U L U' L' U L

Last Layer (I haven't learned this ZBLL yet)
COLL: U L F2 L' U2 L' U2 L F2 U L' U L
EPLL: U' M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2

Moves: 52
Next Scramble: U' F2 D U2 L2 R2 F2 U F2 R2 F2 U' R B2 D' B' F U2 F U' F2


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 3, 2021)

LukasCubes said:


> U' F2 D U2 L2 R2 F2 U F2 R2 F2 U' R B2 D' B' F U2 F U' F2



z2 D B // EO
R2 U' F2 D2 R // 2x2x2
U2 F2 U L U2 L2 U' L // 2x2x3
U2 L' U L // F2L -1 edge
y R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' // COLL, AB3E
U2 S U2 S' U' // Solved
33 STM / 35 HTM

2nd try:
z2 D B // EO
R2 U' F2 D2 R // 2x2x2
U2 F2 U L2 R' F2 R L U' L // F2L -1 + pair
U R U' L' U2 R' U2 L U' R U2 R' U' // Solved
30 STM / 30 HTM

NEXT : R2 U2 L2 B' R2 B2 F D2 B' L2 R2 D L2 B R B' L' U B' U2 F
—


----------



## Cubing Forever (Feb 4, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : R2 U2 L2 B' R2 B2 F D2 B' L2 R2 D L2 B R B' L' U B' U2 F
> —


CFOP:
R' D2 F' R2 D L' D2 //Cross
U D R U' R' D' //1st pair
U' R U R' //2nd pair
y2 U' R U' R' U' F U' F' //3rd pair
R U' R' U2 S' R U' R' S //ZBLS
U2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R //OLL
U2 R' F R' B2 R F' R' B2 R2 U'//PLL

56 ETM

Mehta 6CP:
z2 //Inspection
U S' U2 S M' U2 M2 u' R S' R' //FB
D2 u R' U u R u2 //3QB
R U2 R U F R U R' U' F' //pEOLE+6CO1
U2 R U R' U R U2 R' U2 R2 //6CO+6CP(w/cancellations)
R U R' U' R' U' R' U R //L5EP
U2//AUF

48STM, 49 ETM

Nice one tho

NEXT: U' B' F2 L2 U' F2 U' R2 F2 D' F2 D2 F D2 R F2 U' B2 R F2


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 4, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> U' B' F2 L2 U' F2 U' R2 F2 D' F2 D2 F D2 R F2 U' B2 R F2



Roux:
y R2 F R2 D L D' U2 R M B // 10 - FB
M U M' U2 r' U' R2 U' R' // 9/19 - SB
R' U2 R' D' r U2 r' D R2 // 9/28 - CMLL
U' M U M U M' U M' U2 // 9/37 - LSE

ZZ:
z2 F D U2 L F // 5 - EO
R' U L' U B2 // 5/10 - X-Cross
L U L' R U' L' U2 R' U L // 10/20 - F2L
U' L U L' U L U R' U L' U' R // 12/32 - COLL

NEXT : L2 F2 U L2 B2 U' F2 U' F2 U L2 R D' R D2 B' U' R' U2 L'
—


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 4, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : L2 F2 U L2 B2 U' F2 U' F2 U L2 R D' R D2 B' U' R' U2 L'


CFOP
z2
B' D' F2 D L D R' D'//Cross 8/8
U R' U' R/// Pair 1 4/12
U R U R' L U2 L' U2 L U' L'// Pair 2 11/23
F U F'//Pair 3 3/26
R U2 R' U F' U' F//Pair 4 7/33
U r' U2 R U R' U r//OLL 8/41
U2 R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U//PLL 16/57
Next: R2 B2 R U' B2 L2 R2 U R2 D L2 R2 B2 D' F R' U' L D' B' R'


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 4, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> R2 B2 R U' B2 L2 R2 U R2 D L2 R2 B2 D' F R' U' L D' B' R'



y2 z' M u' M' B' // 4 - Left block
U2 M2' U' R M U' r // 7/11 - Right square
U R U M' U' M' // 6/17 - EO
U' M2' U' M2' R' // 5/22 - F2L
B' R2 U R2' U' R2 U' S R2' F // 10/32 - ZBLL (of my own)

NEXT : B2 R2 D2 R2 D' L2 R2 F2 D' L2 B2 F' R2 D B' U R' U B' F
—


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 4, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : B2 R2 D2 R2 D' L2 R2 F2 D' L2 B2 F' R2 D B' U R' U B' F


CFOP, 51 STM
z2 
L F D L' D2// Cross 5/5
U L' U L D' R U' R'// Pair 1 8/13
y' D' L U2 L' // Pair 2 4/17
D2 R U2 R' D'//Pair 3 5/22
R U' R' U R U2 R2 F R F'// LS+EO 8/32
U2 R U' R' U2 L R U' R' U L'// COLL 11/43
U' M2 U M U2 M' U M2// PLL 8/51
Next:L' B2 R' U2 L' B2 L' U2 L2 U B L2 D R' U' B2 F L D'


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 5, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> L' B2 R' U2 L' B2 L' U2 L2 U B L2 D R' U' B2 F L D'



(y x2) D' L u' U' F R' u2 // 7 - Left block
U' R U' M' r F' U' F R' U2 r2 U2 F' U F // 15/22 - F2L minus DF edge + EO
U' R' U2' r2 U R2' U R2 U2' R' // 10/32 - CLL
M2' U2 // 2/34 - Solved

NEXT : L2 U2 B2 U L2 U F2 D' L2 D2 L2 B D' B2 D2 B U2 R B2 U'
—


----------



## isaaccubeman (Feb 5, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : L2 U2 B2 U L2 U F2 D' L2 D2 L2 B D' B2 D2 B U2 R B2 U'



Method: Cfop (Standard - Intermediate)
Cross on bottom.
Cross: R D' F L D L D2 (7/7)
Pair 1 and 2: F' U2 F2 R' F' U2 R L' U' L (10/17)
Pair 3: U L U L' B U2 B' (7/24)
Pair 4: L U L' U2 Fw' L fw (7/31)
Oll: R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' (11/41)
Pll: (U') R2 U' R U' R U R' U R2 U D' R U' R' D U (17/58)

Next scramble: U2 B' R2 D2 F' R2 D2 F2 D2 U2 B' D F U2 L B D' R U R2 B'


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 5, 2021)

isaaccubeman said:


> Next scramble: U2 B' R2 D2 F' R2 D2 F2 D2 U2 B' D F U2 L B D' R U R2 B'


CFOP
L2 D U R' F' L F//Cross 7/7
D2 F R' U R F'// Pair 1 6/13
L U2 L' y U R' U' R//Pair 2 7/20
D' L' U L F U2 F' D// Pair 3 8/28
U' R U' R' U F' U' F// Pair 4 8/36
R U R' U' R' F R F'// OLL 8/8
U' x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2// PLL 10/54
Next:F2 L2 D2 L D2 L F2 L' R2 D2 F2 R2 B R2 U' F' L2 B' R F2 U2


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 5, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> F2 L2 D2 L D2 L F2 L' R2 D2 F2 R2 B R2 U' F' L2 B' R F2 U2



R2 U L d' R2 U' F R
U' S' U2 S // 12 - Right block + left square
L' U' L U' L' U L // 19 - F2B
R' F' r U R U' r' F // 25 - COLL
U M' U' M U2' M2' U' M2' U' // 36 -LSE

NEXT : R D2 R B2 R' F2 U2 L2 R' U2 R2 B U2 L2 U' B2 R F' U R2
—


----------



## Drydareelin (Feb 6, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : R D2 R B2 R' F2 U2 L2 R' U2 R2 B U2 L2 U' B2 R F' U R2



x' U R' F2 L F' L2 F // 7 - X-Cross
R' U' R U' F' U F // 14 - 2nd Pair
L' U L U B U B' // 21 - 3rd Pair
U L' U L F U F' // 28 - 4th Pair
U L U2 L' F' U L U L' U' F U // 40 - ZBLL

Next: D2 R2 F2 R2 U R2 D L2 B2 L2 F2 R F U2 R2 D F R2 D' F2 U'


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 7, 2021)

Drydareelin said:


> D2 R2 F2 R2 U R2 D L2 B2 L2 F2 R F U2 R2 D F R2 D' F2 U'



y D2 M' U M' D // 5 - EO line
R2 U' L R U' L U L R2 U' L' // 11/16 - Left
R2 U R2 // 3/19 - F2L minus 1 edge
L U2 L' U' L U' // 6/25 - CLL, AB4E
x M' U' M2' U2' M2' U' M2' R' U2 // 9/34 - L4E (PLL H)

y D2 M' U' M' D // 5 - EO line
R U2 R' U2 R2 // 5/10 - Right square
L U' L2 // 3/13 - Left square
U' R' U R L U R' U2 R // 9/22 - F2L-1
U R U' L' U R2' U L U' R U' // 11/33 - Last slot + last layer

NEXT : B D2 U2 L2 B L2 R2 B' R2 F' U2 R' F' D' L' B' L F2 U' B' U
—


----------



## tsmosher (Feb 7, 2021)

Be kind. This is my first time doing a solve like this.

Critiques welcome as I'm sure this solve is inefficient.

Method: No More PLLs

[y'] [x] //inspection //red bottom, yellow front
F' M' [x'] D' L D2 L D' //Mixed Cross 7/7
[y2] L' U L Dw' R U' R' // #1 7/14
[y] U R U R' U L U L' // #2 8/22
R U R' U' R U R' // #3 7/29
[y2] U2 L' U L U' L' U' L // #4 8/37
// corners already oriented
R2 U2 M F2 U' R2 U2 F2 U R2 U2 F2 M' //OELLCP 13/50
U' M2 U' M2 U' // 4c 5/55

NEXT: D' F2 U' B2 U R2 D F2 L2 D' L' F2 U L' D' B' R' B' F R'


----------



## Attila (Feb 8, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: D' F2 U' B2 U R2 D F2 L2 D' L' F2 U L' D' B' R' B' F R'


U2 F L' U' // CO
R U R L' B' U' R L' B // EO
R F2 R' L' U B2 F2 D // DR
L2 R D2 R' F2 L'


Next: B' R F' L' B F2 L R U' R2 D2 U' B2 R' B' F' L2 R2 B2 R2 U' R B D2 U


----------



## ProStar (Feb 8, 2021)

Attila said:


> Next: B' R F' L' B F2 L R U' R2 D2 U' B2 R' B' F' L2 R2 B2 R2 U' R B D2 U



3x3 entirely with pure commutators. I did this to improve my skill with commutators for FMC, but isn't this just intuitive 3-Style?

/* Scramble */
B' R F' L' B F2 L R U' R2 D2 U' B2 R' B' F' L2 R2 B2 R2 U' R B D2 U

/* Solve */
[S2, U2] . [B, F2 M F2 M'] . [U', R' E R] . [L', M B M' B'] . [B', F2 M' F2 M] . [R2, E' L E] . [E, R' U2 R] // Edges (58)

[F2, B2 R B' R'] . [F, B2 L B' L'] . [U2, F' D F] . [B2, F2 L' F L] // Corners (38, 96)

// View at alg.cubing.net

NEXT: B2 F L R2 D' B U F R D L D2 F' D B' R' L2 B U2 R' D' B D' U' R2


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 9, 2021)

ProStar said:


> B2 F L R2 D' B U F R D L D2 F' D B' R' L2 B U2 R' D' B D' U' R2



l' D' F L' U2 L U' R' U2 R' x' // 10 - 2x2x3
u' F' U' F D R // 6/16 - F2L -1 DR edge
y R U2' R' F' L' U L F r U2' r' // 11/27 - AB3E
y U2 M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 // 8/35 - PLL U

NEXT : D' R2 B2 L2 F2 D R2 D' U2 B2 U' R B2 D L F' U L2 B2 D' R
—


----------



## Cubing Forever (Feb 9, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> l' D' F L' U2 L U' R' U2 R' x' // 10 - 2x2x3
> u' F' U' F D R // 6/16 - F2L -1 DR edge
> y R U2' R' F' L' U L F r U2' r' // 11/27 - AB3E
> y U2 M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 // 8/35 - PLL U
> ...


Mehta-TDR: 51 ETM
y' //inspection
D2 U F' U M' U' r' B //FB
L2 z' u' U' R //3QB
U R U' R' U F' U F //EOLE
U' R2 U2 R2 U R U' R' U2 R U' R' //TDR
U2 R U' L' U R' U' L //OLL
R' F R' B2 R F' R' B2 R2 U2 D' //PLL

Petrus: 63 ETM

y' //inspection
D2 U F' U M' U' r' B //FB
M' U M //223
U2 R2 U2 F U R U' R' F' //EO+ =Cross edge
U' R' U R U' R U R' U2 R' U R U R' U R U' R' U' R U R' U R //F2L
U' F R' F' r U R U' r' //COLL
U' R2 U' S' U2 S U' R2 //EPLL
U' //AUF

Roux(good FB, But everything else goes downhill): 63 ETM

y' //inspection
D2 U F' U M' U' r' B //FB
r U' R' U' r' U' M2 U2 R U' R' //SS
M2 U' R' U R U' R' U R //SB
U' L' U R U' L U2 R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' //CMLL
U2 M U2 M' U' M2 U' M2 U2 M' U2 M' U2 M2 U //LSE 

Next: D' R2 L' F' D B2 U' B D2 L2 F' L2 F L2 B L2 U2 B2 R2 D


----------



## tsmosher (Feb 9, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: D' R2 L' F' D B2 U' B D2 L2 F' L2 F L2 B L2 U2 B2 R2 D



Method: FreeFOP?

x2 y
S' R U R' U' F' U' // 222 7/7
F' L' F' U L2 U' x // 223 6/13
F2 U2 F2 U2 F2 // F2L pair #3 5/18
M' U2 M // cross edge #4 3/21
R U R' U' R U2 R' // F2L pair #4 7/28
F' L' U' L // VHLS 4/32
F2 R' F' Rw U R U' Rw' // L OLL 8/40
U' M' U2 M U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' M' U2 M // Ga PLL 22/62
U' // AUF 1/63

Next: U' B2 U D' B D2 F' D L F2 R B2 L' D2 B2 R' F2 L'


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 9, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> D' R2 L' F' D B2 U' B D2 L2 F' L2 F L2 B L2 U2 B2 R2 D



ZZ:
z2 y' R D U' B' L' D' F2 // 7 - EO line
L U2 R' U2 R2 // 5/12 - Slot 1
U L U2 L2 // 4/16 - Slot 2
R U2 R' U R // 5/21 - Slot 3
L' U R U' L2 U R' // 7/28 - Slot 4

NEXT : R' D2 U2 R' F2 R' B2 R2 F2 R D2 U B' F' L' F' R2 U F' R B
—


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 11, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> R' D2 U2 R' F2 R' B2 R2 F2 R D2 U B' F' L' F' R2 U F' R B



Skeleton:
D R U' F L R' D L D2 R2 // 2x2x3
F L F' L' U2 F2 // F2L-1
R U' R' U' R U' R' // AB4C

Solve:
D R U' F L R2 D L D' R D' R2 // 12 - 2x2x3
F L F' L' U2 F2 // 6/18 - F2L -1 slot
R U' R' U2 // 4/22 - F2L -1 edge
R F R' U R U' F' R' // 8/30 - Solved

NEXT : B L U R2 F D' L F' D2 F U2 L' U2 R2 B2 L F2 U2 F2 R B2
—


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 12, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : B L U R2 F D' L F' D2 F U2 L' U2 R2 B2 L F2 U2 F2 R B2


CFOP, 46 STM
L F' R U' R' (U D') R2 U R' D // Cross+make 2 pairs
U' f R' f' U R U' R' U' L' U' L2 U' L' U' f' L' f // F2L
U M' R' U' R U' R' U2 R U' M' U' M' U2 M U' M2 // LL
alg.cubing.net


Spoiler










Next: R F' L2 F2 D' B R2 B' U2 F2 L U2 R D2 L U2 R2 F2 B'


----------



## mista (Feb 12, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> *Next:* R F' L2 F2 D' B R2 B' U2 F2 L U2 R D2 L U2 R2 F2 B'



*Blockbuilding ZZ*
(33 HTM / 32 STM)

y' z'
D' S' L F' // EO (4/4)
L' F2 // Pair (2/6)
U2 R' U R U2 // 221 (5/11)
L U' L F2 // 223 (4/15)
D' L' U2 L D2 R (U2 R' R U) // double keyhole (6+1/22)
R' U R U r' F R' F' r // ZBLL (9/31)
D' // AUF (1/32)

*Next:* U' R U L' U' B2 F L D2 F' L2 F L D B F2 L' R U' R D2 L F' R' F D' L2 F L' F


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 12, 2021)

mista said:


> U' R U L' U' B2 F L D2 F' L2 F L D B F2 L' R U' R D2 L F' R' F D' L2 F L' F



z' F' B2 E R' U' r u2 // 7 - Left block
R2 U' r U2 R2 U' r' R' U' R /// 10/17 - Right block
U r2' D' r U2 r' D R U2 R U2 // 11/28 - ZBLL / Solved

Solution is shorter than the scramble. 

NEXT : D U2 F2 R2 D L2 F2 L2 D' U' L2 R' F' R D2 F L' R2 F' D R'
—


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 14, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : D U2 F2 R2 D L2 F2 L2 D' U' L2 R' F' R D2 F L' R2 F' D R'


CFOP, 72 STM (70 with cancellations, XD)
y // Inspection
U B' U L2 U R' U2 R' F // Cross
L U' L' U2 f' L' f // F2L 1
U R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' // F2L 2
U2 L' U' L U' R' U R U' R' U R // F2L 3+4
U' R' U' F U R U' R' F' (R) // OLL
(R) U R' U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 R U' R' U' // PLL
alg.cubing.net

Trying to do fancy stuff lol, 60 STM (50 with cancellations)
R' D B R2 F' U R' B U' // 2x2x2
L' D' L D L' D2 L // Pseudo 2x2x3
x2 B U2 B' U2 R2 U' R' U2 R U2 R' U R U' R U2 R' U' R (U R') // EO F2L
(R U2) R' (U' R U' R') // Orient everything
(R U R' U') R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U2 F2 // Finish
alg.cubing.net


----------



## Cubing Forever (Feb 14, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> CFOP, 72 STM (70 with cancellations, XD)
> y // Inspection
> U B' U L2 U R' U2 R' F // Cross
> L U' L' U2 f' L' f // F2L 1
> ...


No next so I'll use @Pyjam's:

Mehta APDR: 49 STM w/cancellations

z2 //Inspection
F2 R' B U' F2 U F //FB
D2 u2 R u' R //3QB
u R U R2 F R2 F' //EOLE
U R U2 R' U R //p6CO1
U' R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R //6CO2
U' R2 U' S' U2 S //APDR
R2 U' S' U2 S U' R2 D' //PLL

Petrus: 58 STM 

z2 //Inspection
F2 R' B F D' //222
U S U2 S' L F' L' F L U2 L2 U' L //223
y U R' U F U R U' R' F' //EO
U2 R2 U R' U2 R U' R' U R //Square
U' R U2 R' U2 R U' R' //F2L
U R U R2 D' R U R' D R2 U2 R' U' //ZBLL

Mehta TDR with a twist: 54 STM

z2 //Inspection
F2 R' B F D' //222
U S U2 S' L F' L' F L U2 L2 U' L //223
y U R' u R' F R F' //EOLE
U' R2 U' R2 U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' //TDR
R U2 R' U2 R U R2 D' R U2 R' D R2 U2 R' //ZBLL
U2 D' //ABF

Next: R2 F2 D' R2 U F2 R2 B2 L2 D2 L2 B R2 D2 F' L2 U' R' F L' U


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 14, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> R2 F2 D' R2 U F2 R2 B2 L2 D2 L2 B R2 D2 F' L2 U' R' F L' U



x' y' u' R B U r' u // 6 - 1x2x3
r U M2' U' M' // 5/11 - 2x2x3 + EO
U2 R' U2 R U' R U R' U' R U' R2 // 12/23 - F2L + OLL
f R f' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 U' // 13/36 - PLL G

NEXT : L' U2 F2 R F2 U2 R' U2 B2 L2 D2 B' R F L U L' U2 L' U R2
—


----------



## tsmosher (Feb 15, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : L' U2 F2 R F2 U2 R' U2 B2 L2 D2 B' R F L U L' U2 L' U R2



This solve is pretty garbage.

No More PLLs (68 STM)

z2 L B L F2 R L F L' // mixed line + 221
y2 U F U' F' U R U' R' // FB
U2 B' U B U L' U L y' R' F' R y' U F R U R' U' F' // (most of) SB
y R' F' R U2 M' U' M // VHLS
L' U' L U' L' U2 L // Sune
R U R' U' R' F R R U' R' U' R U R' F' // T perm
y M' U2 M2 U2 M' // 4c

NEXT: L2 U2 B2 R2 U R2 F2 U B2 D2 U B2 L' R2 B R B D' U2 B'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Feb 15, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> x' y' u' R B U r' u // 6 - 1x2x3
> r U M2' U' M' // 5/11 - 2x2x3 + EO
> U2 R' U2 R U' R U R' U' R U' R2 // 12/23 - F2L + OLL
> f R f' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 U' // 13/36 - PLL G
> ...


Petrus: 57 ETM

z2 //inspection
L2 F2 U B R' U r U2 r' //222
U' F R' F' R' U2 R2 U R' //223
y U R2 U R' U2 S' U S //EO
U R U' R U2 R' U' R //Square
U R U2 R' U' R U2 R' //LS + Force T ZBLL
U' R U2 R' U2 R' F R U R U' R' F' //ZBLL

Mehta APDR; 64 ETM

z2//Inspection
L2 F2 U r' U' M2 r B' L2 z' //FB
u' R' u R2 u R f R' f' //3QB
u' R U R' F R' F' R' U2 S' U' S U2 R2 //EOLE
U' R2 U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R //6CO
U' S R2 S' //APDR
U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' //PLL

Next: F B' R' D B' D' R U' L2 F2 B2 L F2 D2 F2 R' D2 L' F'


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 15, 2021)

There are two next scrambles.



tsmosher said:


> L2 U2 B2 R2 U R2 F2 U B2 D2 U B2 L' R2 B R B D' U2 B'



(x' y) R2 u' r B // 4 - Pseudo FB
U R' U2 R2 U R F' U' F // 9/13 - SB
M2' U' f U' f' U' f R U R' f' // 11/24 - CMLLEO
M U2 M' U r2 u2 R2 u2 r2 // 9/33 - L8E



Cubing Forever said:


> F B' R' D B' D' R U' L2 F2 B2 L F2 D2 F2 R' D2 L' F'



y' F L' S D f' E // 6 - 1x2x3
r U' r' U' R2 U2 M U' M' // 9/15 - 2x2x3 + EO
R2 U2 R2 U R U' R' U2 // 8/23 - AB3E
R2 U S' U2 S U R // 7/30 - L3E

NEXT : U2 R' L D R2 B R U' D' F U2 B2 L' B2 L D2 F2 B2 R2 F2 B2
—


----------



## Cubing Forever (Feb 16, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : U2 R' L D R2 B R U' D' F U2 B2 L' B2 L D2 F2 B2 R2 F2 B2
> —



Mehta APDR: 46 ETM, 44 STM ft. beautiful PLL Skip

y //inspection
D' B R' D U2 F' B L2 z' //FB
U' R U' R' u R2 u //3QB
R U2 R' f R U R' U' f' //EOLE
R' U R U2 R' U R //6CO1
U r U R' U' r' F R F' //6CO2
R2 U2 R2 //APDR
//PLL Skip lol
U' //AUF

Roux: 51 ETM ft. EOLR

y //inspection
D' B R' D U2 F' B //FB
U r' U' R2 U2 R U' R' U2 R U' R' //SS
U M U2 R' U' R //SB
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' //CMLL
M' U M U M' U' M //EOLR
U M U2 M U' //LSE

LEOR: 53 ETM

y //inspection
D' B R' D U2 F' B //FB
U' M U M' U M U M U M2 //EOStripe
U2 R2 U R U2 R' U2 R U' R' //Square
U2 R' U R U' R' U R //Pair
U R U' L' U R' U' L //COLL
U' M2 u M2 u' S' M2 S U //EPLL Z

Next: D R B2 D B2 U L2 U2 B2 U L2 F2 L' F' U R2 B2 L' F'


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 16, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> D R B2 D B2 U L2 U2 B2 U L2 F2 L' F' U R2 B2 L' F'



LEOR - 36 STM / 37 HTM
(x y2) U' r' u U R B' // 6 - LB
R U' R2 U M' U r U r2 // 9/15 - EO Stripe
R U2 R U R2 U2 R' U2 R // 9/24 - RB
L U L' U R' U L U' R U2 L' U // 12/36 - COLL

Roux - 33 STM / 37 HTM
(x y2) U' r' u U R B' // 6 - FB
R U' R2 U2 r' U' R U R U2 r U R' // 13/19 - SB
F U R U' R' F' // 6/25 - CMLL
U M2' U M U M2' U' M' // 8/33 - LSE

NEXT : R' B L U R' F D R L F' R2 U' B2 U L2 D2 B2 D F2 D' R2
—


----------



## Cubing Forever (Feb 16, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> LEOR - 36 STM / 37 HTM
> (x y2) U' r' u U R B' // 6 - LB
> R U' R2 U M' U r U r2 // 9/15 - EO Stripe
> R U2 R U R2 U2 R' U2 R // 9/24 - RB
> ...


How are you this efficient all the time!!??


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 16, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> How are you this efficient all the time!!??



Don't be impressed. I try many ways. I like doing FMC with the constraint of using a speed method. It's quite fun and some results are interesting, and sometimes I learn something.
Two days ago, I found this amazing 25 moves "Roux" solution.
It's very satisfying.

D' R2 U' L2 R2 U' B2 R2 F' D B2 D L2 U' L U B2 R
(y' x) F2 M f E r' u // FB
r2 U2 M2' U R2 // Square
U2 r U r' F d R U' R' d // SB + CO + CP + EO
M' U2 M' U' // L4E


----------



## Cubing Forever (Feb 17, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> Don't be impressed. I try many ways. I like doing FMC with the constraint of using a speed method. It's quite fun and some results are interesting, and sometimes I learn something.
> Two days ago, I found this amazing 25 moves "Roux" solution.
> It's very satisfying.
> 
> ...


That's awesome!!
If only my blockbuilding was better...
Your solution is actually Roux but with a lot of influencing. So, no double quotes required.


----------



## carcass (Feb 17, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> R' B L U R' F D R L F' R2 U' B2 U L2 D2 B2 D F2 D' R2


y x' //Inspection
R2 U' L F' U2 R' D' F D'//Cross, 9 moves but I preserved the green white pair
U2 F' U' L' U L F L' U L//First Pair
U y L' U2 L U' L' U L//Second Pair
y L' U2 L//Third Pair
U R U R'//Fourth Pair
U F U R U' R2 F' R U R U' R'//OLL
U2 L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2//PLL

Next Scramble: U' D L' U' D2 F' D L2 F' R B2 U2 L' F2 R' F2 L' U2 F2 L'


----------



## carcass (Feb 17, 2021)

@Pyjam is Roux good in HTM or only STM for FMC? everyone says it doesn't use a lot of moves but the WCA counts an M moves as 2 moves.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 17, 2021)

carcass said:


> @Pyjam is Roux good in HTM or only STM for FMC? everyone says it doesn't use a lot of moves but the WCA counts an M moves as 2 moves.


Obviously, anything will be the same or better if you use STM, which is what I usually use, especially with all of the slice moves that are being used today in algs.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Feb 17, 2021)

carcass said:


> y x' //Inspection
> R2 U' L F' U2 R' D' F D'//Cross, 9 moves but I preserved the green white pair
> U2 F' U' L' U L F L' U L//First Pair
> U y L' U2 L U' L' U L//Second Pair
> ...


FreeFCE: 56 ETM

F2 U' S' U2 S U M U' M' //222
F L2 R U R' U2 R U' R' //223
y2 S' U S U2 R' U2 R2 //F2L-1
U2 R' U R U2 f R f' //F2L+CO
F' U' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 //CLL
U' R U R' U' M' U R U' r' //ELL
U' //AUF

Next: D2 B L' F' R' U F' L' D R2 U2 L' B2 R D2 L' U2 L' U2 B2 D2


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 17, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> D2 B L' F' R' U F' L' D R2 U2 L' B2 R D2 L' U2 L' U2 B2 D2



z' S2 R u' F U2 M' // 6 -2x2x2
U' R2 U2 S' U S // 6/12 - EO
U R2 U2 F2 R U L' U' L // 9/21 - F2L-1 + 4th pair
U R U L' U R' U L U L' U L U // 13/34 - Solved

NEXT : R D2 L2 B2 D2 L R2 U2 R' F2 U2 F L' D B' R2 D2 U' F' D F
—


----------



## carcass (Feb 17, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> R D2 L2 B2 D2 L R2 U2 R' F2 U2 F L' D B' R2 D2 U' F' D F


47 STM with CFOP, so very efficient by my standards
U' R' F R'//Uber Easy Yellow cross
d R U' R2 U R//First Pair
L' U' L d R' U' R//Second Pair
d R' U2 R//Third pair with a hint of multislotting
U' R U R' U2 R U' R'//Fourth Pair, Super easy f2l overall
r U R' U R U2 r'//OLL
d' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L//PLL, not the alg I normally use but to keep the solve rotationless
NEXT SCRAMBLE: U2 B' U2 B2 U2 B2 R2 F' U2 L2 R U' L R D B L U' L D2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Feb 18, 2021)

carcass said:


> U2 B' U2 B2 U2 B2 R2 F' U2 L2 R U' L R D B L U' L D2


Non matching Roux: 53 ETM 

x2//Inspection
F2 U F2 D' B' L2 B2 //FB
U F R' F' M U r U' R' U R' U M U' R //NMSB
L' U' L U L F' L' F //NMCMLL
M' U r U R' U' M U R U' R' //4a
M U2 M' U M2 U' R2 //4b
M2 U2 M' U2 M //4c

Next: L2 U' R2 D2 B2 U' F2 L2 U B2 D2 U' L' D' B' D2 R2 B2 D2 R2 B'


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 18, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> L2 U' R2 D2 B2 U' F2 L2 U B2 D2 U' L' D' B' D2 R2 B2 D2 R2 B'



y2 R F E R' F2 U F' r' F // 9 - FB
U' R' U' r' U r // 6/15 - SB
U' r' F' r U R U' r' F // 9/24 - CMLL
U' M' U2 M' U' M' U2 M' U2 // 9/33 - LSE

NEXT : F2 B' L U B' U' L U' L' B' L2 D2 L2 F R2 B2 U2 F' L2 B'
—


----------



## Drydareelin (Feb 18, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : F2 B' L U B' U' L U' L' B' L2 D2 L2 F R2 B2 U2 F' L2 B'



F L D2 B D R2 // Cross
F2 M' U2 M D2 // Flip front edges
R' U R B' U' B D2 // Front pairs
U' R' U' R2 B' R' B // Pair 3
d2 U R U2 f R2 f' // Pair 4
U2 R D R' U2 R D' R U' R U' R' U2 R U // cancel into ZBLL

Next: D2 L2 U2 R2 F R2 B L2 U2 B2 F' R' B R2 D2 R D2 U F L U'


----------



## carcass (Feb 18, 2021)

Drydareelin said:


> D2 L2 U2 R2 F R2 B L2 U2 B2 F' R' B R2 D2 R D2 U F L U'


L2 R U2 F R' D2//Cross
U2 L' U2 L U2 L' U L//First Pair
U F U R U' R' F' U2 L U' L'//Second Pair
U R' U' R U2 R' U' R//Third Pair
U' d' L' U' L U2 L' U L U' L' U L//Fourth Pair, preserving EO
U F U' R U2 R' U2 R U' R' U' R U R' U F' U//ZBLL
NEXT SCRAMBLE: F' L2 B R2 D2 F R2 B' F2 D2 R' B R2 F L D2 B' D' F L' B'


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 18, 2021)

carcass said:


> F' L2 B R2 D2 F R2 B' F2 D2 R' B R2 F L D2 B' D' F L' B'



Interesting FB.
(y x') F' u' r' F r u // 6 - FB
r' U M' U r2 f R f' r U' R // 11/17 - SB
L' U2 L U L' U L // 7/24 - CMLL
U' M U' M' U' M U M // 8/32 - LSE

NEXT : R2 B2 U R2 D F2 D F2 D2 F U2 L R' F' R U2 B2 U2 F
—


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 19, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : R2 B2 U R2 D F2 D F2 D2 F U2 L R' F' R U2 B2 U2 F


Really nice CFOP solution with an ELL that I totally didn't look up...
L' D R U F' U' L // Cross + Set up first pair
U R U R' // F2L 1
F U F' // F2L 2
y R U R2 U' R // F2L 3
U R U' R' U R U R' // F2L 4
U' M' U' M' U2 M U' M2 U' M' U // ELL (38 STM)
alg.cubing.net

Next: U B2 U B2 D' R2 U F2 U' F2 U B D R F' D' L B R' B' D


----------



## carcass (Feb 19, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> U B2 U B2 D' R2 U F2 U' F2 U B D R F' D' L B R' B' D


Yellow Bird-This method is dang fun!
R2 B' D' R' D F' L' D R' d2//2x2x2 10/59 
R2 F L' U' L F R' F' R F//Pseudo 2x2x3 10/59
U F R' F' R U R' U f R' f'//BRD 11/59
U2 R U' R' F' L' U' L U2 L' U L//F2L+EO 12/59
U R U2 R' U2 R' U' R U R U' R' U2 R' U2 R//I actually knew this ZBLL and didn't look for it in my ZBLL book! 16/59
NEXT SCRAMBLE: U F' U' L F B' D' R2 L D L2 D2 F2 B2 D' B2 L2 F2 B2 D


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 19, 2021)

carcass said:


> U F' U' L F B' D' R2 L D L2 D2 F2 B2 D' B2 L2 F2 B2 D



F2 u2 F' R2 U' S z' // 6 - FB
M2' U' R U' r' U2 R2 U' R r U' R // 12/18 - SB
U2 L' U2 L U2 r U' r' F // 9/27 - CMLL
M' U' M2' U2 M' U M2' // 7/34 - LSE

NEXT : B' D2 B2 U2 R' B U L' U L2 B2 R2 F' L2 B D2 B2 L2 B'
—


----------



## PetraPine (Feb 20, 2021)

alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net




LAZBLL solve








LAZBLL - Lazy ZBLL


Using these algs, you will always reduce to one of the following cases: Pure 2GLL L3C Commutator (Mirrored) Basic OLL As you might be able to see from this, LAZBLL reduces to Tripod+edges permuted. Most cubers will already know 50% of the cases! This set can only be used when you get a 1x1x2 bloc...



rentry.co




D' B2 R2 B2 R2 U2 B2 D' F2 U F2 L F D2 R' B F U L D'


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Feb 20, 2021)

D' B2 R2 B2 R2 U2 B2 D' F2 U F2 L F D2 R' B F U L D'
[/QUOTE]
*SOLUTION:*

(D' B2 R2 B2 R2 U2 B2 D' F2 U F2 L F D2 R' B F U L D')(D' B2 R2 B2 R2 U2 B2 D' F2 U F2 L F D2 R' B F U L D')(D' B2 R2 B2 R2 U2 B2 D' F2 U F2 L F D2 R' B F U L D')(D' B2 R2 B2 R2 U2 B2 D' F2 U F2 L F D2 R' B F U L D')(D' B2 R2 B2 R2 U2 B2 D' F2 U F2 L F D2 R' B F U L D')(D' B2 R2 B2 R2 U2 B2 D' F2 U F2 L F D2 R' B F U L D')

NEXT:
B2 L2 F2 U' L2 U U' L2 U F2 L2 B2


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 20, 2021)

ObscureCuber said:


> LAZBLL solve



At some point, you were very close to the solution.

x2 F' R' F D2 //222
U2 L2 U2 L' F2 //223
y' L F' L2 U2 L y' //EO
U R2 U' R U' R U R2 //square
U' R' U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R' U' R //pair
U' R' U' R // Your solution
U' L U' R' U L' U2 R U' // The End



ObscureCuber said:


> D' B2 R2 B2 R2 U2 B2 D' F2 U F2 L F D2 R' B F U L D'



(x y) U R r E R r2 U2 F // 8 - FB
M2' U' R U r U // Square…
r2 D r' U2 r D' R2' U' R // 23 - …SB + CMLL
U M U2 M U' M U M2' U' M U' M2' // 35 - LSE

NEXT : F' U2 F R U R U' F2 L2 D B2 D' L2 F2 U2
—


----------



## Drydareelin (Feb 20, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : F' U2 F R U R U' F2 L2 D B2 D' L2 F2 U2



U' R U' R' d R' U R // 8/8 - F2L
F U' R' U R U F' R' U2 R U' // 11/19 - ZBLL

This one feels like cheating.

Next: D' B2 L2 D2 F2 U' F2 D' R2 D' R D F2 L' B' L2 F2 D L


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 20, 2021)

Sorry; it seemed quite short. I should have verified.



Drydareelin said:


> D' B2 L2 D2 F2 U' F2 D' R2 D' R D F2 L' B' L2 F2 D L



y' F B // 2 - FB
R r U R' U2 R U M2' // 10 - Square + pair
r' D' r U r' D r2 U R' // 19 - SB + CMLL
U2 M U' M U' M' U' M U M' U2 M // 31 - LSE

NEXT : R2 F2 D F2 L' F' R' U B R F L2 F D2 L2 B L2 B' U2 D2
—


----------



## carcass (Feb 20, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> R2 F2 D F2 L' F' R' U B R F L2 F D2 L2 B L2 B' U2 D2


64 STM
z2 
U2 R' F D' B2 R' U' B2//Cross 8
L U' L' U' R' U' R//First Pair 7
U2 L U' L2 U L//Second Pair 6
R U R' U2 R U' R'//Third pair 7
U d L' U2 L U L' U' L//Fourth Pair 9
U' R U R' F' U' F U R U2 R'//OLL 11
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U'//PLL 16
Next Scramble: U2 F2 L2 U2 R2 D' B2 U' R2 B2 L D U' B2 U R F D' B2 D'


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 20, 2021)

carcass said:


> U2 F2 L2 U2 R2 D' B2 U' R2 B2 L D U' B2 U R F D' B2 D'



z2 U2 F R L2 D' // EO line
U L' U L' U2 L // Left square
U2 R' U2 R' u R2 u' // Left block
R U R U2 R' // Right square
L U2 R' U' R U2 L' // Right block
R U' L' U R' U' L U2 // Top layer

NEXT : B U D' F' D' F' B' U2 D2 L U2 B2 L2 B2 R2 F' R2 U2 B' D2 L2
—


----------



## carcass (Feb 20, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> B U D' F' D' F' B' U2 D2 L U2 B2 L2 B2 R2 F' R2 U2 B' D2 L2


ZB, 58 STM
z2 x//Inspection
z2 x'//Inspection
S2 U2 L2 R' u R' u'//Cross 
R' U' R U2 L U L'//First Pair 
U2 L' U L U F' U2 F//Second Pair w/ Multislotting 
R' U2 R U2 R' U R//Third Pair 
U L' U2 L U d r U' r' U r U r'//ZBLS 
U' R U R' F' R U2 R' U' R U' R' F R U' R' //ZBLL 
NEXT SCRAMBLE: F L' D R F' B U B2 L' B' U2 B2 U B2 U' R2 U' L2 D


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 21, 2021)

carcass said:


> F L' D R F' B U B2 L' B' U2 B2 U B2 U' R2 U' L2 D



z y2 E' S U' S u' r' u // (7) Left block
R U2 r S R S' // (6/13) EO + Right square
M2' U R' U2 R U' R' U R // (9/22) Right block
U' M R U2' R' U2 R' F R F' M' // (11/33) COLL
U' M2' U' // (3/36) Solved

Let's optimize that!
z y2 E' S U' S u' r' u // (7) Left block
R D' M' U2 M D r // Edge permutation
S R S' // (10/17) EO + Right square + many pairs
R' U2 R U2 // (4/21) 2x3 block on top
R D R' U' R D' r2 U M2' R // (10/31) Solved

NEXT : B L2 U' R' B D' F2 D F L' B2 L2 F2 B2 U R2 D B2 L2 U' L2
—


----------



## Cubing Forever (Feb 22, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> B L2 U' R' B D' F2 D F L' B2 L2 F2 B2 U R2 D B2 L2 U' L2


Mehta-CDRLL: 43 ETM :O

x2 //inspection
R U' B2 D2 B R2 U M' U2 M //223
U2 R //3QB
U2 F R' F' R U S' U S //EOLE
U2 R2 U R2 //DCAL
U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R' //CDRLL
U2 R U R' U'R' U' R' U R //L5EP

Petrus: 56 ETM

x2 //inspection
R U' B2 D2 B R2 U M' U2 M //223
U' R2 U R' S' U S R' U2 R2 U F R U R' U' F' //EO
R U' R U R' U R U' R' //Square
U' R' U R U' R' U R //F2L
U' F R' U2 R F' R' F U2 F' R U //L3C

Roux: 45 ETM

x2 //inspection
R U' B2 D2 B //FB
U F R' F' //DR edge
U S R S' //Pair
M' U2 R' F R F' R U R' //SB
U2 F R' F' R U R U' R' //CMLL
M U' M' U M U M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 //LSE

Next: L2 F L2 B' L2 U2 B U2 B2 L2 D2 B D' R F2 U R' B' R2 F


----------



## TardySloth (Feb 22, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: L2 F L2 B' L2 U2 B U2 B2 L2 D2 B D' R F2 U R' B' R2 F



Method from 1982. Two minutes was my average time and I was proud if I got under 100 seconds . Slice moves did not even exist because of crappy hardware. Nowadays the LBL-beginner methods are way more elegant and way less turns. OMG, that was cumbersome... 


```
R U R U2 F U F U                           // white cross     |  8h  9q  8e
x2 y2 U' F R' F' R                         // 1st corner      |  5h  5q  7e
y2 U2' F R' F' R                           // 2nd corner      |  5h  6q  6e
y' U F R' F' R                             // 3rd corner :)   |  5h  5q  6e
y2 U F R' F' R                             // 4th corner      |  5h  5q  6e
y R U' R' F R' F' R                        // 2nd edge        |  7h  7q  8e
U' L' U L F' L F L'                        // 3rd edge out :( |  8h  8q  8e
U L' U L F' L F L'                         // 3rd edge        |  8h  8q  8e
y2' U' R U' R' U' F' U F                   // 4th edge        |  8h  8q  9e
y' U F R U R' U' F' y'                     // swap 2 edges    |  7h  7q  9e
R u' U R u' U R u' U R u'                  // flip 1st edge   | 11h 11q 11e
R u' U R u' U R u' U R u' U2 y             // flip 2nd edge   | 12h 13q 13e
R D R2 D2 R2 D' R' U R D R2 D2 R2 D' R' U' // swap 3 corners  | 16h 22q 16e
R D R2 D2 R2 D' R' U R D R2 D2 R2 D' R' U' // swap 3 corners  | 16h 22q 16e
F' R F R' F' R F R' F' R F R' F' R F R' U  // turn 1st corner | 17h 17q 17e
F' R F R' F' R F R' F' R F R' F' R F R' U  // turn 2nd corner | 17h 17q 17e
F' R F R' F' R F R' F' R F R' F' R F R' U2 // turn 3rd corner | 17h 18q 17e
                                           // total           | 172h 188q 182e
```


Roux, fullstep, a lot faster . Thank you, Gilles.


```
y2
U R' F R' M' B'                 // L block  |  7h  7q  6s  6qs
U r R U' R'                     // R square |  5h  5q  5s  5qs
B U B' r' U' r                  // R pair   |  6h  6q  6s  6qs
U r' U2 L U' R U L' U R' U      // CMLL     | 11h 12q 11s 12qs
M U' M' U M' U' M2' U' M' U2 M' // LSE      | 17h 20q 11s 13qs
                                // total    | 46h 50q 39s 42qs
```


Next: L2 B R D2 B' U L F' D2 F R2 B' U2 F R2 B R2 L2 B2 L'


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 23, 2021)

TardySloth said:


> L2 B R D2 B' U L F' D2 F R2 B' U2 F R2 B R2 L2 B2 L'



y2 M2' F' U' u' F2 // 5 - FB
U2 R U r' U R r2 U' r' F' U2 F // 12/17 - SB
U R U2' R2' U' R2 U' R2' U2' r // 10/27 - COLL
U2 M2' U M' U2 M U M' U2 // 9/36 - LSE

NEXT : L2 R' B2 R2 U2 B2 D2 L U2 R' U2 F L2 F D' L D B' L2 D L'
—


----------



## tsmosher (Feb 26, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : L2 R' B2 R2 U2 B2 D2 L U2 R' U2 F L2 F D' L D B' L2 D L'



z y
L D2 L' U' B2 //cross
F U F2 U' F //F2L #1
U' F U' F' U R' U R //F2L #2
y'
U' R U R' //F2L #3
U' L' U2 L Dw' L U L' //F2L #4
U2 Rw U R' U R U2 Rw' //OLL
U2 M' U2 M U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' M' U2 M //Ga PLL
U //AUF

NEXT: L2 D2 L2 B2 D2 B2 D2 B' U2 F' U2 F D F' L B2 D L D' R


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 26, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> L2 R' B2 R2 U2 B2 D2 L U2 R' U2 F L2 F D' L D B' L2 D L'



(z2 x) U F2 R' F' D // 5 - 3/4 Cross
r' U' L' // 8 - Cross + 2 pairs
R U R2 U' R // 13 - Slot #1
U' L U2 L' // 17 - Slot #2
U' R U R' F U F2 U F // 26 - Slot #3 + EO
U2 R U' R' // 30 - Slot #4 / AB3C
x' R2 D2 R' U2 R D2 R' U2 l' // 39 - COLL / L3C

z2 F R' U2 B // 4 -EO
(L' R D R' D') (R2 U' R') (U R' U' R) // 16 - Right block
(U2 R' L' U2 L2 U' L') (U2 L' U2 R) U // 28 - Left block / AB3C
R' F' r U R U' r' F // 36 - COLL / L3C

(y' x) (U2 R F' R F2) (M' U' R2 U B') // 10 - Left block
M2' U' r2' f R2 f' // 16 - EO Stripe
R' U R' U2 R' U' R2 U // 24 - Right block
R2 U2 R' U' R U' R' U // 32 - Anti-Sune

NEXT : D L2 U F2 U B2 F2 U F2 R2 B' U R' D' R' F L' F' R' B2
—


----------



## carcass (Feb 28, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> D L2 U F2 U B2 F2 U F2 R2 B' U R' D' R' F L' F' R' B2


Yellow Bird cuz it's so much fun
z x'//Inspection
R U' R' B' D2 //2x2x2
U2 S' U S R2 F R U2 R' F//Pseudo 2x2x3
U' R' U2 F R2 F'//BLD
U F' U2 L' U' L U' L F' L2 U' L U F//ZBLS
R U R' U R U R' U2 R U' R2 D' R U' R' D R U//ZBLL
NEXT SCRAMBLE: U2 L' D2 R' B2 U2 L' F2 R' U2 L2 B' U F U F2 L' B2 D B R


----------



## Attila (Feb 28, 2021)

carcass said:


> NEXT SCRAMBLE: U2 L' D2 R' B2 U2 L' F2 R' U2 L2 B' U F U F2 L' B2 D B R


F' L' D B L R' D2 L' // CO
F R2 L2 B' U L D U' F' // DR
L2 D2 U B2 D' R2 D2 U2


Next: F' D2 L' B D' L2 R' D U2 B2 D F' L' D2 L' R' F D L D2 B L2 D' L' B'


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 28, 2021)

Attila said:


> F' D2 L' B D' L2 R' D U2 B2 D F' L' D2 L' R' F D L D2 B L2 D' L' B'



x2 R' F U2 F' U F U R' L U' R' // 11 - 2x2x3
D R' F R D' // 5/16 - EO
L U' L' U2 L U2 L2 U' L // 9/25 - F2L
U R' U R U F R' U R U' F' U' R' U' R // 15/40 - ZBLL

NEXT : D' F2 U2 F2 D' F2 L2 R2 U R2 U2 B' U F L' B L2 R' U2 B2 F2
—


----------



## DiamondGolem12 (Feb 28, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> x2 R' F U2 F' U F U R' L U' R' // 11 - 2x2x3
> D R' F R D' // 5/16 - EO
> L U' L' U2 L U2 L2 U' L // 9/25 - F2L
> U R' U R U F R' U R U' F' U' R' U' R // 15/40 - ZBLL
> ...


I need to practice Mehta, so here goes...
Inspection: z'
FB: R2 U2 F2 U2 F' R F2 U2 R2 U' R D'
Belt: u' R' u2 R' E' F R' F' R u2 R2 U R' U' R'
EO: U2 R F R2 F' R 
6CO-1: R' U2 R U' R2 U2 R U R
6CO-2: U R U R' U R U2 R'
6CP-1 U R2 U' R2 
6CP-2: skip 
L5EP: D' M' U2 M then a G perm which I'm not bothered to type out. 

Next: B L' D L F' R2 U B2 L F2 D' B2 D2 B2 L2 D L2 D' F2 L2


----------



## RedstoneTim (Feb 28, 2021)

DiamondGolem12 said:


> Next: B L' D L F' R2 U B2 L F2 D' B2 D2 B2 L2 D L2 D' F2 L2


Roux, 34 STM

x y'
f2 D F' D' M U2 S' // FB
U2 R U R U2 R U' R' M' F' U' // SB
L' U' L U F // CMLL
U' M2 U M U M' U2 M' U' M2 U2 // LSE

Next: L R2 D2 U2 B2 R2 U2 R D2 R' F2 D B' D2 F R' D R2 D2 B' L'


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 28, 2021)

RedstoneTim said:


> L R2 D2 U2 B2 R2 U2 R D2 R' F2 D B' D2 F R' D R2 D2 B' L'



l2 u2 B2 R' B2 // 5 - Left block
U R2 r' U R' U2 R2 U' M2 U M // 11/16 - F2L-1
U' R' U R U' f R2 f' // 8/24 - F2L
// OLL-skip
x R2' D2 R U R' D2 R U' R x' U2 // 10/34 - PLL A

NEXT : D2 F2 D U L2 F2 L2 F2 U' F2 D F' U' L' B F' R2 B2 U' B U'
—


----------



## carcass (Mar 1, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> D2 F2 D U L2 F2 L2 F2 U' F2 D F' U' L' B F' R2 B2 U' B U'



Here is a method I will call illuminati. It sucks. maybe it wouldn't if there were good algs(349 total)...
y2 x' //Inspection
L' D U L F' //Arrow
U f' L' f //First Pair
U F U' F'//Second Pair
R U' R U2 R2 D' R U R' D R U2 R2//D Layer, puts L layer pieces in U layer
R' U' R U' R' U y' R' U R U' R' U R B U y//L Layer(needs good algs) 215 algs
R U B R F R F' R' B U2 B2 U' R2 L2 U' R2 U L2//FR and BR(needs good algs) 81 algs
U2 R U R' U' R' F R U R' U' R F' R' U R U2//Line Last Layer(53 algs)

Here is a solve that was half improvised, half 23RF. Please Try this one out!
y //Inspection
L R U2 F U R' F //Square
d' F2 U' R U' F'//Front 2x2x2
U r' U2 r//Back 2x2x2
y' U' R' F R F' R' F R F' R' F R F' //Right 1x2x3
d F U F' U L' U' L//Front Square and EO
U2 R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R U//Tripod LL

Squall(with a little improvisation)
U L F U R' L B//EO
R U' R' U' L U L'//Square
U' R' U R2 U R' U' L' U' L//FB
U2 M' U2 M R' F' R U2 R U2 R' F U M U2 M'//BD+FD, BR+FR pairs
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'//CDRLL

Utah. Be warned, this is an efficient solve
y'
R U' L2 F L' D' L F L' u' R' U R' U' R//Utah
R' U' R E2 R' U R2 U' R' u2 F' U F E' R U2 R'//EObelt, 5CO Skip
R U2 R' U' R' U2 R2 U R2 U R U2 D//TTLL

NEXT SCRAMBLE: B' D' B' R2 F2 R' U' L' U' L' U' L2 D2 L2 D B2 U L2 U' F2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 1, 2021)

carcass said:


> B' D' B' R2 F2 R' U' L' U' L' U' L2 D2 L2 D B2 U L2 U' F2


Mehta APDR, 49 STM, 49 ETM w/cancellations

z2 //inspection
L F2 U' r' F r S R2 S' R2 //FB+1 3QB Edge
D' R' u R //3QB
R2 U R' U' R' F U R U' R' F' //EOLE
U' R' U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R //6CO
U' R2 U2 R2 U R2 //APDR
M2 U2 M2 U M2 U2 M2 U//PLL

The R2 into 6CO2 cancellation trick really helps lol.

Next: F B2 D L' D F' B' U' B2 U' B2 U L2 U R2 L2 F2 U2 F' L


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 1, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> F B2 D L' D F' B' U' B2 U' B2 U L2 U R2 L2 F2 U2 F' L



(x2) L U B U2 S' // 5 - Left bock
L' U2 l U L' U L // 7/12 - All corners
R2 U' r' U' M' // 5/17 - EO
U R U' r2 U2 r2 // 6/23 - AB5E
U2 R U2 R' U R U R' U2 R U' R' // 12/35 - L5E

@*abunickabhi I've been told you're the master of 5-style. What would you do after all corners are solved?*

Better in STM, worse in HTM:
(x2) L U B U2 S' // 5 - Left bock
M R U' M2' U M2' R' // 7/12 - Solves DB et FR
U S' U S // 4/16 - Edges orientations + Solves DR et UL
U R U R' U r U2 M // 8/24 - Solves corners + DF et UR
U' S R2' S' R2 U R' U2 // 8/32 - Solves UF, UB, et BR

NEXT : R2 U2 R2 F D2 U2 R2 F' U2 R2 F L U F2 L' D2 L2 B2 R U R2
—


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 7, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> R2 U2 R2 F D2 U2 R2 F' U2 R2 F L U F2 L' D2 L2 B2 R U R2



y U2 R2 B L' B2 // 1x2x3
R' F' U' F // EO
U2 R' U' M U2 r U2
R' U R U // AB2E2C
20 STM / 21 HTM

y U2 R2 B L' B2 // 1x2x3
R' F' U' F // EO
U2 R' U' M U2 r U2
S2 D2 L D L' D F2 U' R U f2 // J-Perm
R' U R U // Solved
31 STM / 33 HTM

NEXT : D' F2 U F2 U2 B2 D L2 F2 U2 L U2 F' D2 U' L2 R' B2 L' U F
—


----------



## carcass (Mar 8, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> D' F2 U F2 U2 B2 D L2 F2 U2 L U2 F' D2 U' L2 R' B2 L' U F


ECP
x//inspection
L' R' F L' D' R' F R D E2 R E2 R2 U R//EOface
U' R2 U2 R' U R2 U' R' U R' U R2//COES
r U r' D2 r U r' D2 r U r' D2 r U r' D2 r U r' //CPEA
U D' R2 U' M' U2 M' U' Rw2 U' M2 U M2 //EP
D M2 E' M2 E//PES

NEXT SCRAMBLE: L2 U' R2 U F2 D2 R2 F2 L2 U L D2 R' F L B U B2 D2 B' D2


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 8, 2021)

Epic solve! What a finish!


----------



## carcass (Mar 8, 2021)

My life goal was to get an example solve liked by @Pyjam, let alone hearted. I am honored.
Thank you so much!


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 8, 2021)

My pleasure.
Here's a solve — I bet — you would like:
3x3 L2L Example Solves Experiment


----------



## BenChristman1 (Mar 8, 2021)

carcass said:


> NEXT SCRAMBLE: L2 U' R2 U F2 D2 R2 F2 L2 U L D2 R' F L B U B2 D2 B' D2


CFOP, 50 STM (48 with cancellations)
y // Inspection
D U2 L' F' U' L' U2 (R2) // X-Cross
(R) U2 R' U f R' f' // F2L 2
U D R U R' D' // F2L 3
y U' L' U L U' L' U L // F2L 4
U' r U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' r' // OLL
U M2 U M' U2 M U M2 U // PLL
alg.cubing.net

Roux, 58 STM (56 with cancellations)
U D F' U F' U' F U' L U L' // FB
U F R' F2 U' F U' M2 U2 r U r' U R' U2 R U R' U' (R) // SB
(R') F R F' r U' R' U' R U' r' // CMLL
M' U M' U' M U M' // EO
U M2 U M2 U2 M' U2 M U' // L6E
alg.cubing.net

ZZ, 57 STM (55 with cancellations)
L' B' U' B L' F' U' F L' D2 L' D R2 U2 R (L2) // EO Cross
(L) U L' R' U' R U' R' U' R U2 R U R' U' R U R' U L' U2 L U L' U' L // F2L
R U R' U R U2 R2 F R' B2 R F' R' B2 R2 // LL
alg.cubing.net

Petrus, 60 STM (54 with cancellations)
U D F' U r U2 r' // 2x2x2
U B U B' U R2 // 2x2x3
y U' R' F B' R F' B2 U B' // EO
R' U' R U R U2 R' U2 R U' R' U2 R' U' R U' R' (U' R) // F2L
(R' U') R U' R' U2 (R) // OLL
(R2) U' R' U' R U R U R U' R U // PLL
alg.cubing.net

Mehta-OS, 6CO > 6CP > L5EP, 70 STM (68 with cancellations)
U2 D F' U' F' U' r' U r U' R U' L U L' // FB+1E
u R2 u' R' u // 3QB
U2 S' U' S U2 R' F R F' // EOLE
U' R2 U' R2 U R U R' U R U' R' U R U2 (R') // 6CO
(R2) U R2 U' R' D R U' R D' R' U2 R D R' U R' D' R D' // 6CP
U M' U2 M U2 // L5EP
alg.cubing.net

Mehta-OS, 6CO > APDR > PLL, 70 STM
U2 D F' U' F' U' r' U r U' R U' L U L' // FB+1E
u R2 u' R' u // 3QB
U2 S' U' S U2 R' F R F' // EOLE
U' R2 U' R2 U R U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' // 6CO
U R2 U2 R2 U R2 U2 R2 // APDR
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U' D' // PLL
alg.cubing.net

Mehta-TDR, 55 STM
U2 D F' U' F' U' r' U r U' R U' L U L' // FB+1E
u R2 u' R' u // 3QB
U2 S' U' S U2 R' F R F' // EOLE
R U' R' U R U2 R' U R U' R' // TDR
U2 F R' U R U F' R' U F U F' R U2 D' // ZBLL
alg.cubing.net

Next: L2 D F' L2 D2 F2 R2 B U2 L2 F' D2 F2 D' B2 R B U' B2 F' R


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 8, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> L2 D F' L2 D2 F2 R2 B U2 L2 F' D2 F2 D' B2 R B U' B2 F' R


Petrus: 69 ETM
U F' L B U2 L' U' L D //p222
B L2 U' L B' F' L' F //p223
y U' S' U S R U2 R2 U F R U R' U' F' //pEO
R' U'R2 F R' U R' U' F' //Square+EO
R U2 R' U' R U' R' U' f R' f' D' //F2L
R U R' U R U2 R' //OLL
L F' L B2 L' F L B2 L2//L3C

Mehta TDR with some fancy stuff: 60 ETM

L2 R S R S'//Orient some edges and form a pair
L2 U' F' U' L2 u2 //square+2E
R' U R2 F R' F' D' //p223
R' U F R' F' R U2 F U R U' R' F' //EOL2E
U2 R2 U R2 U D' R U' R' U2 R U' R' //TDR
L' U' L U' L' U2 L //COLL
U2 R2 U R2 S R2 S' U' R2 //EPLL

Next: D R2 U' B2 U2 L2 D L2 U F2 R2 U' B' L F' U' R' B' L R


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 8, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> D R2 U' B2 U2 L2 D L2 U F2 R2 U' B' L F' U' R' B' L R



Roux :
x r2 D' M2' D' F U' M' F' // 8 - FB
R2 U R U M2' U M2' R U R' // 10/18 - SB
M2' U2 // 2/20 - Setup
r' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 r2 x' // 9/29 - OLLCP (J-Perm)
U2 M2' U M' U2 M // 6/35 - LSE

Roux, different SB :
x r2 D' M2' D' F U' M' F' // 8 - FB
r' U r2 f' U2 f U r' U' // 9/17 - SB
r2 U R' U' R' F R F' // 8/25 - CMLL
U' M U' M' U' M2' U' M U2 M' // 10/35 - LSE

NEXT : F2 U R D L2 D L U2 L F' R2 D2 B' U2 F2 D2 F' R2 L2 D2
—


----------



## RedstoneTim (Mar 8, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : F2 U R D L2 D L U2 L F' R2 D2 B' U2 F2 D2 F' R2 L2 D2



ZZ with XEOLine, 35 STM

y'
U2 R' L' F U' R D2 // XEOLine
U L2 U L2 U2 L U L // Left block
U2 R' U2 R U R' U' R // Right pair
U R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' // ZBLL

Next: U2 R2 B2 D2 R U2 B2 U2 F2 L' U' R' D B2 L' F2 R' B R2


----------



## tsmosher (Mar 8, 2021)

RedstoneTim said:


> Next: U2 R2 B2 D2 R U2 B2 U2 F2 L' U' R' D B2 L' F2 R' B R2



CFOP.

y2 F' U2 M' U2 x' D' //cross
F U' F' U R' U R //#1
F' L' U' L U F U' Rw U R' U' M //#2
Dw L U2 L2 U' L2 U' L' //#3 (preserving other pair)
R U' R' U' R U2 R' //#4
R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' F' //OLL
U' D' R U R' U' D R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 U //PLL

NEXT: U' B2 D2 L2 D2 R2 B U2 F' L2 F' L2 F L' U2 B' L D F' U'


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 8, 2021)

RedstoneTim said:


> U2 R2 B2 D2 R U2 B2 U2 F2 L' U' R' D B2 L' F2 R' B R2



L M2' u' R2 r' F // FB
r' U2 R' U R' F R F' r // Square + pair
U r' D' r U' r' D R // SB + CMLL
U2 M U2 M U M U M U2 M U2 M // LSE
35 STM

x R2 D' M D' R' // EO
U' S' U2 S // Right block
U2 L' U' L U L' U2 L2
R U' L' U R' U2 L U // Left block
R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U // PLL J
35 STM

FMC: 27 HTM
R2 B' R L' D' // EO Line + 2 pairs
U' L2 U L // Left square
R2 U' R U R U2 // Right square + 2 pairs
L2 D2 L U2 L' D2 L2 // Corner cycle
R U2 R' U L2 // Solved

NEXT : L2 U2 L' B2 R' B2 D2 L F2 D2 L2 B' L U' B2 D2 L B' R D U
—


----------



## BenChristman1 (Mar 8, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : L2 U2 L' B2 R' B2 D2 L F2 D2 L2 B' L U' B2 D2 L B' R D U


Petrus, 64 STM
D' B' r2 F2 r B2 L' U' L U' f' L f // 2x2x3
R U R' L' U2 L2 F L' // EO
y' R' U R' U2 R U' R' U R' U2 R U R' U' R // F2L
U2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // OLL
U2 R' U R' U' R D' R' D R' U D' R2 U' R2 D R2 U // PLL
alg.cubing.net

Next: R' D R' B2 U2 F' R F' B2 U' R2 U' F2 U2 B2 U R2 U F2 B2


----------



## carcass (Mar 10, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> R' D R' B2 U2 F' R F' B2 U' R2 U' F2 U2 B2 U R2 U F2 B2


Really neat solve until I couldn't find a good solution
y'//Inspection
D L2 D2 r' U2 r//2x2x2
R' F' U R U2//Square
F U' R' U F2 R' F' R//Front 2x2x2
d R U' R'//Top 1x2x3 , @Pyjam , can you find a cool solution after here? The solve was great up until this point.
z' x' F L' F' U2 F U2 L2 x y R2 //Making an F2L
U' F R U R' U' R U' R' U' R U R' F' //CLL
U2 S' R U R' S R U' R' U2 R2//ELL
NEXT SCRAMBLE: D' U' B2 L2 D L2 U2 R2 D2 L' U B R D' R' U F R2


----------



## trangium (Mar 10, 2021)

A fancy way to address your situation:
y'//Inspection
D L2 D2 r' U2 r//2x2x2 (6/6)
R' F' U R U2//Square (5/11)
F U' R' U F2 R' F' R//Front 2x2x2 (8/19)
d R U2 x' // Super-Pseudo F2L (3/22)
U' R' F' U' F U' R U R' U R // CLL (11/33)
U2 M' U' M U2 M' U' M // ELL (8/41)
F R' F // Undo Pseudo (3/44)

Use carcass's next scramble


----------



## BenChristman1 (Mar 10, 2021)

carcass said:


> NEXT SCRAMBLE: D' U' B2 L2 D L2 U2 R2 D2 L' U B R D' R' U F R2


CFOP, 46 STM
U' D' F U2 D' F D F U2 L2 // X-Cross
R' U2 R U2 R' U R // F2L 2
U L' U2 L U2 f' L' f // F2L 3
y' R U2 R' U' R U R' // F2L 4
F U R U' R' F' // OLL
M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 U' // PLL
alg.cubing.net

Next: R' B2 L' B2 D2 R2 U2 R' B2 L' D2 U2 F U' L B F D F2 L B2


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 10, 2021)

carcass said:


> @Pyjam , can you find a cool solution after here? The solve was great up until this point.


I would have done exactly like trangium:
Premoves, CLL, ELL, Undo premoves, with the exact same algs.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 10, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> R' B2 L' B2 D2 R2 U2 R' B2 L' D2 U2 F U' L B F D F2 L B2


Mehta-TDR with EOBelt: 46 ETM

z2//Inspection
U2 L' B F L u R' U M' U2 M //FB
u' R2 u' R2 u' R2 U2 R2 F R2 F' R' //EOBelt
R2 U2 R U R U2 R' U R //TDR
D' F' U' L U L' F L U L' U' L U' L' //ZBLL

ACN

CFOP: 59 ETM

D' U' B D2 U2 L D2 U' R' U R S U' S'//xcross
U L' U' L U F' U F //pair
L' U L U2 F U F' //pair
U' L' f U f' U' L' f U f' //pair
U' S' R' U' R f R' U R U' F' //OLL(CP)
U R2 U S' U2 S U R2 U //PLL

ACN

sorta beginner's ECE: 74 ETM

y //inspection
U R' F L B' U2 B //belt
F U' F' U2 F U' F' R2 U2 R2 //orient bottom corners
F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' //orient top corners
L2 U L2 U' B2 U D2 B2 //Permute top corners
D' R' U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R2 //permute bottom corners
D2 U2 M U M' S' U2 S U S U2 S' M U2 M' U M2 U M' U2 M' U2 //L8E

ACN

HK with a twist: 76 ETM

D' U' B D2 U2 L D2 U' R' U R //arrow+1
L' U2 R U R' U2 L' U' L//pair
L U L' R U' R' U R U R'//pair
S U2 S' U f' L' f2 U' f' L //pair
S U S' //EO
U R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R S' L2 S L2 //JTLE
R' U2 R' U' R D' R' D R' U D' R2 U' R2 D R U' R U //PLL

ACN

@Pyjam I challenge you to use the Mehta method and get a sub 40 movecount on your next solve
some info about it

NEXT: R2 U' R2 D' F2 U2 L2 U F2 L2 D' L' D2 B2 L' U R F' L' D2


----------



## tsmosher (Mar 10, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> NEXT: R2 U' R2 D' F2 U2 L2 U F2 L2 D' L' D2 B2 L' U R F' L' D2



I'm pretty sure this is my lowest move count ever for a speed solve. 

Method: Started block building expecting to do CFOP/FreeFOP but it became more of a Roux solve.
I'd love feedback on anything (FB, SB, 4c...). 8 moves for FB is unusually good for me.

44 STM (CP skip helped)

R' L' U2 R2 //Square 4/4
U B2 //Square 2/6
Dw' M2 Dw R' U R //FB in 8 moves 6/12
U F' [L' U' L U] F [L F' L' F] //SB in 15 moves 11/23
y' M U M //4a & 4b 3/26
U2 F R' F' R U R U' R' //OLL 9/35
U2 M2 U M U2 M' U2 M2 U' //4c 9/44

NEXT: U2 B2 L2 F2 L2 D' U2 R2 F2 D' L2 F R D' L' D2 F' U R F R2

EDIT: Since all of my posts require moderator approval, my solves never make it into the thread quickly enough.  When does this restriction get lifted?


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Mar 10, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Mehta-TDR with EOBelt: 46 ETM
> 
> z2//Inspection
> U2 L' B F L u R' U M' U2 M //FB
> ...


please stop torturing me with your lack of an acn link


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 10, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> please stop torturing me with your lack of an acn link


Added


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 10, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> @Pyjam I challenge you to use the Mehta method and get a sub 40 movecount on your next solve
> 
> NEXT: R2 U' R2 D' F2 U2 L2 U F2 L2 D' L' D2 B2 L' U R F' L' D2



I have no doubt it's a promising method but I have no desire to learn a new alg set (or two).

Anyway... 



Spoiler



// Solution with Winter variation + PLL
// 41 HTM / 40 STM
y2 F' R' F D' L y // FB
R2 U R u2 R2 E R' // F2L-1
F' U' F // EO
U2 R U' R' U L' U2 R U R' U2 L // F2L with Winter V.
y R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2 y R U' R' U2 // PLL G

// Solution with a ZBLL I actually know
// 39 HTM / 38 STM
y2 F' R' F D' L y // FB
R2 U R u2 R2 E R' // F2L-1
F' U' F // EO
U L' U R U' L R' U2 R U2' R' // F2L
U2 R2 D R' U2 R D' R2' U' R U' R' // ZBLL

// Solution with more common ZBLL
// 39 HTM / 38 STM
y2 F' R' F D' L y // FB
R2 U R u2 R2 E R' // F2L-1
F' U' F // EO
U2 R U' R' U2 R U2 R' // F2L
F R2 U R' D R2 D' R U' R2 F' R U' R' U // ZBLL

// Shortest solution with uncommon ZBLL
// 38 HTM / 36 STM
y2 F' R' F D' L y // FB
R2 U R u2 R2 E R' // F2L-1
F' U' F // EO
U2 R U' R' U2 R U2 R' // F2L
y' U2 R U2 R2 L' U2 L U L' U2 R2 U' M' x' // ZBLL

// Premove R'
// Shortest solution with (uncommon) ZBLL
// 33 HTM / 32 STM
y2 F' R' F D' L y // FB
R2 U R u2 R2 E // F2L-1
R' F' U' F R // F2L
L' U L2 F2 L' U2 L' U2 L F2 U2 L' U L U // ZBLL

// Premove R'
// Shortest solution
// 31 HTM / 30 STM
y2 F' R' F D' L y // FB
R2 U R u2 R2 D' // F2L-1
U2 R U2 R' // F2L
F R S R f' d' R L F' L' F R' F' U' // OLLCP (nobody knows)



UPDATE: See below the definitive solution.


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 10, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> @Pyjam I challenge you to use the Mehta method and get a sub 40 movecount on your next solve
> 
> NEXT: R2 U' R2 D' F2 U2 L2 U F2 L2 D' L' D2 B2 L' U R F' L' D2



Ah, ah, I knew I can do better. 

THE DEFINITIVE SOLUTION:

y2 F' R' F D' L y // FB
R2 U R u2 R2 u' // F2L-1
L U' R2 U L' U' R2 // corner permutation
U' R' U R U2 f R' f' U' R' // Last slot, last layer
28 HTM / 28 STM

Good method. 

@Cubing Forever : Click on the icon next to "FORUM LINK". This will copy the code in your clipboard. Then paste it in the forum.

NEXT : U2 B2 D' B2 D F2 D2 L2 B2 R2 F2 R B R' D R' F2 R' B L R'


----------



## carcass (Mar 10, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> y2 F' R' F D' L y // FB
> R2 U R u2 R2 u' // F2L-1
> L U' R2 U L' U' R2 // corner permutation
> U' R' U R U2 f R' f' U' R' // Last slot, last layer
> 28 HTM / 28 STM


Is that some VLSEP? Is that even an alg set? either way, that was an incredible solve.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Mar 10, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : U2 B2 D' B2 D F2 D2 L2 B2 R2 F2 R B R' D R' F2 R' B L R'


CFOP 61 stm
y 
U' l U M L'// Cross 5/5
U2 R U' R' L U' L'// First pair 7/12
y' R' U2 R U' R' U R// Second pair 7/19
y' L' U2 L R' U R// Third pair 6/25
U2 F' U' L' U L F L' U L//LS 10/35
U F U R U' R' U R U' R' F'// OLL 11/46
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U'//PLL 15/61
Next:U' R B' L2 B2 R F' D' R U2 L2 U' F2 L2 U' R2 L2 F2 D' F2


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 10, 2021)

carcass said:


> Is that some VLSEP? Is that even an alg set? either way, that was an incredible solve.


It's an alg I built for the occasion.
It's not in speedcubedb F2L-34
It would be an extension of CLS with disoriented edges (216 cases with the last corner on U with this orientation).

U R U2 f R' f' U' R'

For hardcore speedcubers only.


----------



## RedstoneTim (Mar 11, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> Next:U' R B' L2 B2 R F' D' R U2 L2 U' F2 L2 U' R2 L2 F2 D' F2



Roux, 36 STM

x' y2
R' U F' D' R2 D // FB
f R' f' U R U' F R' F' U2 r U r' // SB
U' L' U2 L U2 L F' L' F // CMLL
M2 U' M U' M U2 M U2 // LSE

Next: F2 L F2 D2 L F2 D2 F2 L F2 R2 F' R2 B' U' B D F2 U L R'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 12, 2021)

F' R' F B R B2 L U L' //really noice FB
R2 u2 R2 U2 u R U' R' //OK 3QB
u U' R' U R S' U S //EOLE
R' U2 R' U' R U' R //6CO
U' R2 U2 R2 U' S' U2 S //APDR
l U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' F' //PLL+AUF

next: R' F2 R2 D2 F2 U' L2 D2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U L' B' L' B' U2 B R


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 12, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> R' F2 R2 D2 F2 U' L2 D2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U L' B' L' B' U2 B R



y' x'
E2 F U2 R' u' r2 E' // FB + 2 pairs
R U r' // EO
U' R' U2 r2 U2 R U2 R U R' // SB
U2 R U2 R D R' U2 R D' R2' // COLL
M U2 M U' M2' U2 // LSE
36 STM / 41 HTM

x2 F' U2 R L' B' L2 R U2 B2 // EO line
S L2 S' // Square
L' U2 L U2 L2 U R L2 U R' U' L2 // F2L + OLL
y' x R2' F R F' R U2' r' U r U2' x' // PLL J
33 STM (R L' = x M) / 35 HTM (B2 S = z F' B')

NEXT : U L2 D U B2 D' B2 L2 U B2 U2 L F' D' B2 R U F' L2 U' R'
—


----------



## carcass (Mar 12, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> U L2 D U B2 D' B2 L2 U B2 U2 L F' D' B2 R U F' L2 U' R'


 y' x
U2 R' F2 R B' D'//Ribbon
U F2 R' F R' L' U2 R2 L U R' F R F' R//drb block and fdL square
R U' R' U R U' R' D2 U2 R U' R' D2//DougLi block
U2 r U2 R' U' R U' r'//CO and Square+Corner
U' x R2 F R F' R U2 r' U r U2 x'//CP and 2 Adjacent U Layer edges
F U L' M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 L U' F' U//Horrible L3E cuz i don't know 3 style

NEXT SCRAMBLE: B2 R2 B2 R2 D2 U2 F D2 B' L2 F R' U' F' R B2 L' U2 B L' R


----------



## Cuberstache (Mar 12, 2021)

carcass said:


> F U L' M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 L U' F' U//Horrible L3E cuz i don't know 3 style


U' M' U' M U' M' U' M U


----------



## BenChristman1 (Mar 12, 2021)

carcass said:


> NEXT SCRAMBLE: B2 R2 B2 R2 D2 U2 F D2 B' L2 F R' U' F' R B2 L' U2 B L' R


I'm really proud of the Petrus solve that I did with this scramble.

CFOP, 51 STM
y' // Inspection
B' L U' L F' // Cross
f R f' // F2L 1
U2 R U R' U R' U R // F2L 2
U' D F' U F D' // F2L 3
U2 L' U2 L2 F' L' F // F2L 4
R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' // OLL
U' M' R' F R F' R U2 r' U r U2 r' // PLL
alg.cubing.net

ZZ with EO Line, 64 STM
B U2 B' L U L' F U2 F' U B2 // EO Line
R' U R' U R U' R U R' U' R' U2 R U R' U' R // Right
U' D L' U L D' L' U' L U L' U' L U' S U2 S' // Left
U R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // OLL
y' x' R' D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R2 // PLL
alg.cubing.net

Petrus, 50 STM
B R' F' U2 F U2 F' U F2 U' F' B U' R' U R // 2x2x3
F U2 F' L U' F U F' // EO
L' U L' U' L U L' U' L // Pseudo F2L and OLL
R U R' U' D R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 D' U L2 // PLL
alg.cubing.net

Mehta OS, 6CO > APDR > PLL, 64 STM
y2 // Inspection
F2 L' U' L U L2 U L U' L' U L // FB
R u2 R U' R' u R u // 3QB
R F' U2 F U' R' // EOLE
U R2 U' R2 U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' // 6CO
R2 U2 R2 U R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U R2 // APDR
U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' // PLL
alg.cubing.net

Next: F2 D2 R2 F2 D R2 D' L2 U B2 D R B' F' U L D2 B L' R


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 13, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> F2 D2 R2 F2 D R2 D' L2 U B2 D R B' F' U L D2 B L' R



L U' F B // EO line
R' L2 U2 R' U2 R2 // F2L #1
L' U' L U L' U' R U' R' // F2L #2
L2 U2 L' U' L' // F2L #3
U2 L' U2 L // F2L #4
y R' U2 R U R' U R U2 // Anti-Sune
36 HTM

NEXT : U' B' L2 F D' R D' F' U2 L2 U' R2 D2 R2 F2 U B2 U
—


----------



## BenChristman1 (Mar 13, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : U' B' L2 F D' R D' F' U2 L2 U' R2 D2 R2 F2 U B2 U


CFOP, 51 STM (50 with cancellations)
D F2 B' U r U2 r' U S U2 S' // X-Cross
U2 R' U2 R U R' U' (R) // F2L 2
(R) U2 R' E2 F' U' F D2 // F2L 3+4
R U R' U' R' F R F' U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U // LL
alg.cubing.net

ZZ with EO Line, 66 STM
U L2 B U B' F R U R' U' F' B2 U' F2 // Terrible EO Line
U' R' U2 R' U R' U2 R U R' U' R // Right
L U' L' U2 L U' L' U2 L' U L // Left
U r U R' U' r' F R F' U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U // LL
alg.cubing.net

Petrus, 56 STM (55 with cancellations)
R2 U L' D' R' U2 // 2x2x2
L D F L' F2 L' // 2x2x3
z2 L' U' L F' R U' R' // EO
y' R' U2 R U2 R' U' R U R2 U' R U' R' U' (R) // F2L
(R) U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // OLL
y R2 F R U R U' R' F' R U2 R' U2 R // PLL
alg.cubing.net

Next: B U' F R2 B U2 R2 B' D2 U2 F' R2 F' U' B' L' B2 U' L2 F


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 13, 2021)

Hey @Pyjam , how do you force sunes during F2L?


----------



## AlgoCuber (Mar 13, 2021)

Scramble: B U' F R2 B U2 R2 B' D2 U2 F' R2 F' U' B' L' B2 U' L2 F

CFOP, 55 moves, Simulation of solve
U L2 U B2 // Cross
R U2 R' U R U' R' // 1st Pair
L' U' L U F U F' // 2nd Pair
U B U' B' // 3rd Pair
y R' U2 R U2 R' U' R // 4th Pair
U r U' r2 U r2 U r2 U' r // OLL
U R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F U' // PLL

Next scramble: L' R2 D2 B2 D2 B2 U2 F R2 B' D2 B' D2 U' F U' R B D' L' U2


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 13, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Hey @Pyjam , how do you force sunes during F2L?



You can't do that.
You can only force a 2GLL if you influence the corner permutation.
For example, insert a pair with (L' U R U' R' L) or (L' U2 R U2 R' U2 L) or ( U' L' U2 R U' R' U2 L) instead of (U R U' R').
You get a Sune only by chance.



AlgoCuber said:


> L' R2 D2 B2 D2 B2 U2 F R2 B' D2 B' D2 U' F U' R B D' L' U2



x' y M E' r U' B2 // FB
M U f R f' r2
U R' F' U2 F r // SB
U' r U' r' F U2' r2' F r U' r // CMLLEO
M' U2 M' U M U2 M' // LSE
35 STM

NEXT : U2 B' D' R2 D R' U' R2 L F R2 D B2 D B2 R2 D' L2 D2 B2
—


----------



## RedstoneTim (Mar 13, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : U2 B' D' R2 D R' U' R2 L F R2 D B2 D B2 R2 D' L2 D2 B2


For @Username: Username:

Fireman method, 34 STM

y2 z'
r' D r F2 r' F' U' f // FBEO
U R U2 R2 U r' // D corners
U2 R' F R' F' R2 U2 M // FCOLL
S R2 S' R' // 3 redges
U' M U2 M' U M2 U2 r2 // L6EP

Next: B2 R2 D R2 D2 B2 U R2 D' B2 U' B L D' F' R' F R D2 B2 U2


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 13, 2021)

RedstoneTim said:


> B2 R2 D R2 D2 B2 U R2 D' B2 U' B L D' F' R' F R D2 B2 U2



z2 L B L' U R2 F U2 L' // EO XCross
R' U2 L' // Pseudo dL
U' R U' R U R2 U2 R U2 R' U2 R // dR
y' U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R F // LL
32 HTM

NEXT : F2 R2 B2 U2 F2 R F2 L2 B2 R2 F2 U L2 D' L' D B' U R B R'
—


----------



## BenChristman1 (Mar 13, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : F2 R2 B2 U2 F2 R F2 L2 B2 R2 F2 U L2 D' L' D B' U R B R'


CFOP, 56 STM
U' L' U' L' F2 D B' U2 L U L' D // X-Cross
U R' U2 R U2 F' U' F // F2L 2
U L U' L' y U2 R U R' U R U' R' // F2L 3+4
U r U' r2 U r2 U r2 U' r // OLL
U2 M' R' F R F' R U2 r' U r U2 r' U // PLL
alg.cubing.net

Next: U' D R D' B U2 R U D B2 D' R2 D R2 U2 B2 R2 F L'


----------



## carcass (Mar 13, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> U' D R D' B U2 R U D B2 D' R2 D R2 U2 B2 R2 F L'


This solve was neat
42 STM
y2//Inspection
U L2 U' L' U' F2//FB + DF edge
R U R U' R' U M' U R2 U r U r' U2 M r' U' r//DougLi Block
U' M U M'//EO + BD edge
R F U R2 U' R2 F' U R U R2 U' R2 U//ZBLL

Roux Solve with FB, SB, L2E+CO, COALL
x' y2//Inspection
52 STM
B L2 B' L' U L U2 L' U' L//FB
U' M r' U' R S' U S U2 R U R'//SB
M' U' r' U2 R E2 M' E2 M2 U R' U R//L2E+CO(323 algs I think)
U' R' U2 R U' R' U' R' F R F' R U2 R' U2 R U2//COALL(111 algs I think)

NEXT SCRAMBLE: U R2 B2 D' B2 R2 D2 R2 F2 D L2 B' L U2 R' D' B F L2 U F


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 13, 2021)

carcass said:


> U R2 B2 D' B2 R2 D2 R2 F2 D L2 B' L U2 R' D' B F L2 U F



(x y) U M u U F' // (5) dL
r' U r U' r2 U M U M2' // (14) F2L-1
R' U' R2 f' U' f U // (21) F2L
// OLL-skip
y2 // PLL Y

NEXT : U' R2 L' F' B U' L' F2 R' B' R2 U' B2 D' L2 F2 D F2 U' B2 D2
—


----------



## Cuber Mao (Mar 14, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> U'R2 L' F'BU'L'F2 R'B'R2 U'B2 D'L2 F2 D F2 U'B2 D2



z2
F' D' M F' L' B2 L B' F2 //FB
U2 M2 U M' U' R U R2 U R' U' R U R'//SB
M' U' M//EO
L U2 R' U L' U' R U' L U' L'//COLL
y U2 R U R' U' R' U' R' U R'//L3EP

NEXT:
D R2 D2 U' F2 D2 R2 B2 F2 R2 U B' L' R2 F' R' B U L' D F


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 14, 2021)

Cuber Mao said:


> D R2 D2 U' F2 D2 R2 B2 F2 R2 U B' L' R2 F' R' B U L' D F



R L' U' F' B U2 R' // EO E-layer
F2 R2 U' F2 // drf
U B2 R' U L' U L' U R // F2L-1 + OLL
d' F R U R' U' R' F' R2' U2 R' U2 R U2' R' // TTLL
35 HTM

But I don't know TTLL, so…

R L' U F B' // EO
D' F2 R D2 L2 D // dlb
U R U' L' U' R U R2 U2 R2 // F2L-1
U L U' L' U L // F2L
R U' L' U R' U' L // Done
34 HTM (32 STM)

NEXT : D2 R2 U2 L2 U B2 D' L2 D F2 L2 F' D F2 L2 R F' D' L2 R F'
—


----------



## tsmosher (Mar 14, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : D2 R2 U2 L2 U B2 D' L2 D F2 L2 F' D F2 L2 R F' D' L2 R F'
> —



Lazy/Free CFOP
54 STM

L E F' D' B2 D' U2 L U' L' //Lazy XArrow 10
U' L' U' L //F2L_2 4/14
Dw' R U R' U R U' R' //F2L_3 8/22
U F U R U' R' F' Dw R U' R' //F2L_4 11/33
S U2 S' //last cross edge 3/36
U M F' U' L' U L F U M' //OLL 10/46
U2 M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 //PLL (U) 8/54

NEXT: F2 D L2 D L2 U' L2 U2 B2 F2 U B' R U B D L2 U2 B' L F'


----------



## carcass (Mar 14, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> D2 R2 U2 L2 U B2 D' L2 D F2 L2 F' D F2 L2 R F' D' L2 R F'


This solve was dope
45 STM
y x'//Inpection
L2//2 1x1x2's 1/45
R U' B2 U//Square 5/45
F R' B2//dbl Block 8/45
U' F' U F//Pseudo 2x2x3 12/45
L' U2 L2 U L' S U S' F//Pseudo F2L 21/45
R U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R'//CLL 32/45
U R S R2' S2 R U' R' S2 R2 S' R' F2//ELL 45/45

NEXT SCRAMBLE: F2 D2 F2 D L2 D2 U L2 B2 D F R U2 R2 D F' U2 L2 B2


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 14, 2021)

carcass said:


> F2 D2 F2 D L2 D2 U L2 B2 D F R U2 R2 D F' U2 L2 B2



Two solves with pseudo blocks:

y2 z' 
E r' F2 u // Pseudo FB
M U' r' R2 U r U R U r' U R U' R' // Pseudo SB
U' R U2 R' U2 R' F R F' // CMLL
U2 M U M' U r2 E2 R2 // Done
35 STM

More sophisticated:
y2 z' 
R' F2 u' // Pseudo FB
M' U R U R2 M
U' L U' R' U L' U2 R M2' U R' M' // Pseudo SB + CMLL
U M U2 M2 U M' D2 M2 D // Done
30 STM

NEXT : F2 B D F U D' F' L B D2 R F2 R L2 B2 L B2 L' U2 R'
—


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 15, 2021)

Mehta APDR: 54 ETM

U R' U L2 B2 D2 //FB
u' R U R u2 //3QB
R2 U R' U' R' U F R U R' U' F' //EOLE
U2 R U R' U R U2 R' //6CO
U R2 U' S R2 S' //APDR
u f' U f R' U' R' U R2 U R' U' R' F R F' U2 //Stupid Y perm


NEXT: R2 D F2 U L2 U' B2 F2 U' F2 L' B' D' R2 B2 R' D F' D R2


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 15, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> R2 D F2 U L2 U' B2 F2 U' F2 L' B' D' R2 B2 R' D F' D R2



y x2 u R u U2 S U' S // dL
R' U R U R2 U R U r2 // dRf+pair
U' r2' F R2 U r' U' F' R // CMLL
U2 M2' U M U2 M U2 M' // LSE
33 STM

// Premoves : R U' 
z R' F' R2 B L R2 D' F2 D' B2 L' // 4 Pillars
S U M U M' // EO
S' U2 S M2 U S' U2 S' U // Last 8 edges
27 STM

NEXT : U2 R F' R U2 F L' D' L' B2 L' D2 R L B2 L' U2 D2 F2
—


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 16, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> U2 R F' R U2 F L' D' L' B2 L' D2 R L B2 L' U2 D2 F2


Mehta-TDR:
z2 //inspection
R L' U2 L' U R2 D //FB+1e
u2 R2 u' R//3QB
U2 F R' F' R' U2 R2 U F R U R' U' F' //EOLE+ 2x1
D' L' U L U2 L' U L D' //TDR
U R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F2 R F2 L' U2 L //ZBLL

Trick subset-ZZCT:
z2 //inspection
R L' U2 L' U R2 D //FB+1e
u2 R2 u' R//3QB
U F' U F U R' F R2 F' R' //EOLE
U' R2 U' R' U2 R' U' R U' R' //2x1+ TSLE
D U2 R2 U' B2 U B2 U R2 B2 U2 B2 U2 D//Move optimal TTLL

Next: F' B L' F R U B U' D F' U2 R2 U2 F2 D2 L2 B R2


----------



## tsmosher (Mar 16, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> F' B L' F R U B U' D F' U2 R2 U2 F2 D2 L2 B R2



1st attempt, I set up EO just to break it a few moves later.
Overall, it is less moves than my 2nd attempt though.

FreeFOP
55 STM

z' y
R' L' U' F //Square + Line
U' L U L' Dw2 //Square
x L // Pseudo 223 (temporary)
U' M' U M U' F2 //EO+DF
L' //bye bye pseudo 223
U' R U' R' L U' L' //F2L 3
U' F' U F U' Rw U R' U' M //F2L 4 (EO destroyed - it was just too easy!)
U2 M U' L' U' L U L F' L' F M' //OLL (Left T Nemo)
U M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 U2 //PLL U

2nd attempt I preserve EO throughout.
Although doing 2 gen insert on the last F2L pair ends up costing more moves for me.

FreeFOP
59 STM

z' y
R' L' U' F //Square + Line
U' L U L' Dw2 //Square
x L // Pseudo 223 (temporary)
U' M' U M U' F2 //EO+DF
L' //bye bye pseudo 223
U' R U' R' L U' L' //F2L 3
R U2 R' U2 R U R' U' R U R' // F2L 4 (2 gen as best as I could)
L' U2 L U L' U L U // OLL (Sune)
R U R' F' R U2 R' U2 R' F R U R U2 R' U' //PLL Ra

Any criticism welcome.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Mar 16, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: F' B L' F R U B U' D F' U2 R2 U2 F2 D2 L2 B R2


@Cubing Forever thanks for this scramble, it's awesome.

Very efficient CFOP solve.
F' D' U' R D' B' D2 R2 U R U' R' u // XX-Cross
U' R U' R' U R U' R' // F2L 3
d' R U R' U' F U2 F R U' R' // F2L 4 + EO
U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R U M2 U M' U2 M U M2 // LL (48 STM)
alg.cubing.net

EDIT: This would have been a better solution for the last 2 pairs, and if I used a ZBLL, it would look like this (with only 38 STM!!!).

This is definitely my most efficient Mehta solve ever.
y2 D L' R2 U F' // FB
E' R' u2 R' U R' u' R' u U R U' R' // EO Belt
U' R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' // 6CO
U R2 U' // Setup
x' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' x // E-Perm
U' R2 E' // Finish (50 STM)
alg.cubing.net

...and I tied it using TDR.
y2 D L' R2 U F' // FB
E' R' u2 R' U R' u' R' u U R U' R' // EO Belt
U R U2 R U' R2 D' R U' R' // TDR
U2 F' D R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D' F U D2 // ZBLL that I know (50 STM)
alg.cubing.net

OR, at the end, you could not be stupid like me and do the optimal ZBLL instead, which would be 40 STM and look like this.

Next: D2 F2 U2 R2 U2 F2 U2 F' D2 R2 F' L2 U L F2 R D2 F' U' L' F


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 16, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> D2 F2 U2 R2 U2 F2 U2 F' D2 R2 F' L2 U L F2 R D2 F' U' L' F



x U' M2' U2 F2 r B' // FB
r' U' r' R' U' R U' M2' U2 F R' F' R // SB (+CP)
L U2 L' U' L U' l' // CO
U M u2 M2' u M' u2 M' u' // LSE
35 STM

NEXT : D2 R' F2 D2 L2 D2 L' U2 L B2 U2 B' L2 B2 R' D' R' D' R U' F'
—


----------



## BenChristman1 (Mar 16, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : D2 R' F2 D2 L2 D2 L' U2 L B2 U2 B' L2 B2 R' D' R' D' R U' F'


CFOP, 50 STM
x2 y // Inspection
L2 B L D R F' U F U' D L' D2 // X-Cross
U L R' U2 R L' // F2L 2
F U' F' f' L' f // F2L 3
y' U2 R U R' U S' R U R' S // F2L 4
U' F U R U' R' F' // OLL
y r U' L D2 L' U L D2 L2 // PLL
alg.cubing.net

ZZ with EO Line, 64 STM
F' U' F B2 D2 L' R F' U' F2 U F' U R F' U' F // EO Line
R U2 L U2 L U' L U L' U' L // Left
U R' U2 R' U R' U R U' R' // Right
U R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' // OLL
U R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R2 U' D R' U R D' // PLL
alg.cubing.net

Next: U' R2 L2 U L2 F R F' D' B2 D L2 U L2 B2 U F2 U2 L2 F


----------



## carcass (Mar 16, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> U2 R F' R U2 F L' D' L' B2 L' D2 R L B2 L' U2 D2 F2


I decided to make a CFOP solve using the principles found in the new speedcubedb statistics
z'//CN inspection(not a statistic, I just think it is probably better)
L D R' D2//Cross(Rotationless)
U' L' U2 L R' U2 R//First Pair(BR slot)
y' R' F R2 U' R2 F' R//Second Pair
y U L U2 L' U L U' L'//Third Pair
R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2//Fourth Pair(FR)
S' U2 R U R' U R U2 R' S//S move OLL
R' U' R U D' R2 U R' U R U' R U' R2 D U2//PLL w/ Fastest non M moveset(RUD)
NEXT SCRAMBLE: U2 F2 L2 B' R2 B' D2 F2 L2 D2 F2 D' B2 R D' U' B2 U' L' D2 F2


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Mar 16, 2021)

carcass said:


> NEXT SCRAMBLE: U2 F2 L2 B' R2 B' D2 F2 L2 D2 F2 D' B2 R D' U' B2 U' L' D2 F2


ZZ 49 moves interesting solution
x2 U F U' F' D L B2 D U R2 u2 // 10/10 EO-Cross + some L edges
D' R' U R D' R' U' R D2 // 9/19 DFL + DBL corners
U2 R' U' R U R' U' R2 U R' // 10/29 last two pairs
L' U' L U' L' U2 L // 7/36 OCLL
f R' F R2 f' U S R' F R2 f' U F' // 13/49 PLL (eamon na perm)
Next: D R2 F D F' U' F2 R2 F2 R' B2 R' D2 L D2 R2 F2


----------



## BenChristman1 (Mar 16, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> Next: D R2 F D F' U' F2 R2 F2 R' B2 R' D2 L D2 R2 F2


CFOP, 46 STM
D2 U R U' R' U L2 B // X-Cross
y U2 L U' L' U F' U' F U L U' L' f R f' // F2L
U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R F R U R' U' F' // OLL
U R2 U' S R2 S' R2 U R2 // PLL
alg.cubing.net

Petrus, 45 STM
D2 U R U' R' // 2x2x2
U' B2 L U' B2 U // 2x2x3
x' y2 S' U' S // EO
U' R U R U' R' U2 R U' R' U2 R' U R // F2L+OLL
U' R U R' U' D R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 U' D' // PLL
alg.cubing.net

Same solution with different F2L and ZBLL, and a worse movecount.
D2 U R U' R' // 2x2x2
U' B2 L U' B2 U // 2x2x3
x' y2 S' U' S // EO
U2 R U' R' U' R U2 R U' R' // F2L
R' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' R // ZBLL (48 STM, 47 with cancellation)
alg.cubing.net

Next: U F2 D2 U' R2 U2 L2 U' F2 U' F2 B L2 U B R2 D' L' B U2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 17, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next: U F2 D2 U' R2 U2 L2 U' F2 U' F2 B L2 U B R2 D' L' B U2



Mehta-APDR:
B R B U' F U F R' U' R U R' U' R //FB
D2 R2 u' R U2 R' u' //3QB
R U' R' U S' U S //EOLE
U R' U2 R' U' R U' R //6CO
U R2 U R2 U R2 U2 S R2 S' //APDR 
U' R2 B2 R F R' B2 R F' R //PLL

Mehta-TDR:
B2 U' F2 U' F R' F' U f R' f' L' U R U R' //FB+3QB
D2 u' U2 F' U F U' S' U S //EOLE
U R2 U' R2 U' D' R U' R' U2 R U' R' //TDR
U2 R' U2 L U' R U L' U R' U R //ZBLL

next: *F2 B2 L' U' B2 R' F B' R' B2 D L2 U R2 D2 R2 F2 L2 B2 U' *


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Mar 17, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> next: *F2 B2 L' U' B2 R' F B' R' B2 D L2 U R2 D2 R2 F2 L2 B2 U'*


IDK what method, just messing around for 59 STM
R F R' y' D R' U R D'//2x2x2 8/8
U' L2 F' L F' L' F U2 R U' R' U' M' L U' L' U M R U' R2 F R F' M' U2 M U2 //F2L
R' U' R' F R F' U R// OLL
R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R2 U' D R' U R D'//PLL
Next: R2 F2 R2 U B2 D L2 F2 U2 L2 B2 L B U R' B2 F L2 U2 R' D2


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 18, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> R2 F2 R2 U B2 D L2 F2 U2 L2 B2 L B U R' B2 F L2 U2 R' D2



y' x' B r F U' u' F2 // FB
M U' R F' U' F R2 M F' U' F // SB
// Ugly CMLL case
f R U R' U' f' // EO + Good COLL case
R' U2' r2 U R2' U r2 U2' R' // COLL
U M U2 M' // LSE
36 STM

NEXT : F2 D2 L F2 R' B2 U2 L2 R U2 L2 B' L' U' R2 D L' D' R F D
—


----------



## BenChristman1 (Mar 18, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : F2 D2 L F2 R' B2 U2 L2 R U2 L2 B' L' U' R2 D L' D' R F D


CFOP, 37 STM
U F' U' R' B' R2 U' L' U2 L' // X-Cross
R' U' R L' U' L // F2L 2
U F' U' F R' U' R // F2L 3
U R U' R' // F2L 4
U r U R' U' r' F R F' U2 // ZBLL
alg.cubing.net

ZZ with EO X-Cross, 59 STM
F' R' B' L' F' U' F L2 R2 F' U' F U2 R' U2 R' // EO X-Cross
L U' L' U L U' L2 U' L U' R' U' R U' L' U' L U2 R U2 L' U' L U2 R' // F2L+WV
U R' U R' U' R D' R' D R' U D' R2 U' R2 D R2 // PLL
alg.cubing.net

Petrus, 55 STM
R' B D B2 U2 L U' L' U2 R2 F2 U2 R' U R // 2x2x3
L' U L U F R U R' U' F' // EO
y' R U2 R U R' U R' U R U' R' U' R // F2L
U R U2 R' U' R U' R' // OLL
x' R' D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R2 // PLL
alg.cubing.net

Mehta-TDR, 42 STM
R' B D B2 U2 L U' L' F' R' L' U2 L // FB+1E
R E R' E' R // EO Belt
U R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U' R2 // TDR
U2 R' U' R U' R' U R F U' R' U2 R U F' U2 // ZBLL
alg.cubing.net

Next: U' R2 F2 D L2 B2 D B2 U B2 F' U2 L B D B F U


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Mar 18, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next: U' R2 F2 D L2 B2 D B2 U B2 F' U2 L B D B F U


z' y D M' D' L D2 L// Cross 6/6
R' U R U' R L' U2 R2 L//Pair 1 9/15
U' R U y R' U2 R2// Pair 2 6/21
L' U' R' L//Pair 3 4/25
L F' L' F U L F' L' F//LS 7/32
U r' U' r R' U' R U r' U r//OLL 16/48
U2 R2 U' R U' R U R' U R2 U D' R U' R' D U'// PLL14/62
Next:B U' F' L D2 F B2 U' B R2 U2 B2 L B2 L D2 F2 R2 F2 R2


----------



## BenChristman1 (Mar 18, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> Next:B U' F' L D2 F B2 U' B R2 U2 B2 L B2 L D2 F2 R2 F2 R2


CFOP, 54 STM
U' L U L U L' D B D // X-Cross
L' U L2 U L' // F2L 2
U f R' f' // F2L 3
U' L F' L' F2 U2 F' L' U L // F2L 4
R U2 R' U' R U' R' // OLL
R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U' // PLL
alg.cubing.net

Ummmm, yeah...
F U F' R D2 R' // Belt
U r' R2 U R' U r U2 r' U M' // Orient top
x2 U l' U' l L' U' L U l' U l // Orient bottom
U F2 U F2 U F2 U F2 D' R2 U' R2 D U' R2 U R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 // Set up to PLL
R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R E' // F-Perm (80 STM lol)
alg.cubing.net

Next: B2 R' F2 D2 R2 B2 U2 L2 B2 U L2 U' R2 F D' L U' F R' D L


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 18, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> B2 R' F2 D2 R2 B2 U2 L2 B2 U L2 U' R2 F D' L U' F R' D L



The day of 38 STM

ZB-Roux:
(x' y') M R U' B2 M' u' U' r' E' // FB
F R F' R2 M U2 r' M U' r // SB
U2 M U' M' // F2L+EO
R' U2 R U R' U R
U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R // 2GLL
38 STM

ZZ-Cross:
z2 B' R F B' D2 L' R' D // EO Cross 
R' U2 L U' L2 R U' L // Left
R' U R2 U R2 U2 R2 U' R' // Right + OLL
y R' d' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 U' // PLL G
38 STM

Fancy ZZ-Cross:
z2 B' R F B' D2 L' R' D // EO Cross 
U' L U2 L' U' R U' R L' U2 R U' L U R' // AB6E
U2 S' U2 S // AB5E
U' R M2' U M2' U' R' U' M2' U M2' // L5E
38 STM

NEXT : F2 R B2 L D2 L2 B2 D2 R' B R' D F L D' U F R2 F
—


----------



## tsmosher (Mar 18, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : F2 R B2 L D2 L2 B2 D2 R' B R' D F L D' U F R2 F
> —



Method: No More PLLs
55 STM

z
D2 F2 L2 F' B L2 B' // X Mixed Arrow
R F U R U' R' F' Lw' U' L U M // Pseudo 223
y U2 F U F L' U L // F2L #3 and last mixed cross edge
M' U R U' Rw' U F' L' U' L // F2L #4
F2 R U' R' U R U2 R' U' R U R' U' F' // COLL
M2 U' M U2 M // 4c


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 18, 2021)

NEXT : U2 B2 U2 L2 D2 B U2 B F2 R2 F2 U F L' U2 L2 B F2 U B2
—


----------



## tsmosher (Mar 18, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : U2 B2 U2 L2 D2 B U2 B F2 R2 F2 U F L' U2 L2 B F2 U B2
> —


My bad!!!


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 19, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> U2 B2 U2 L2 D2 B U2 B F2 R2 F2 U F L' U2 L2 B F2 U B2


Mehta Beginner's 6CP(I proposed this variant a month ago on discord. @trangium and @Devagio might remember):
R2 U R' F u2 B L U L' //FB
U' R' u' R E R //3QB
F' U F U' F U R U' R' F' //EOLE
R2 U R2 //6CO1
U2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R //6CO2
U' R2 U R2 //6CP1
U2 R U' R' D' R U R2 D R U' R' D' R //6CP2
M' U2 M' U' M U2 M' U' M2 D2 //L5EP

LBL w/keyhole and blockbuilding:
R2 U R' F u2 B L U L' R2 U' R S' U2 S //Layer-1
E' F R' F' R u' U' F R' F' R u2 R U R' F R' F' R u //F2L-1
U2 R U R' U F' U' F //LS
F U R U' R' F' //EO
r U R' U' r' F R F' //COLL
U' R2 U' S' U2 S U' R2 //EPLL

Not bad for an optimized beginner's method lol(except for the COLL)(I used to do this until I learnt F2L(which was at sub 30 lmao))

Next: B U F2 D' R U L D' B' D2 R U2 D2 B2 L D2 L B2 L' U2


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 19, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> B U F2 D' R U L D' B' D2 R U2 D2 B2 L D2 L B2 L' U2



z2 U' B' F' U2 R F U R D2 // X-EO line
L2 U' R D' R' U' R D U' R' // Right block
U2 L' U' L2 U L U L U2 // Left block
28 HTM

NEXT : U2 B2 L' U2 B2 U F2 U B2 U2 F' L2 F2 R2 F' U2 B' L2 F'
—


----------



## tsmosher (Mar 20, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : U2 B2 L' U2 B2 U F2 U B2 U2 F' L2 F2 R2 F' U2 B' L2 F'
> —



Regripless. Woot.

CFOP. 54 STM.

x2 y M' U' M R // cross 4/4
Dw2 F U' F' Dw' R' F R F' // F2L #1 9/13
U' L U2 L' U L U' L' // F2L #2 8/21
Dw R U2 R' U2 R U' R' // F2L #3 8/29
L U L' U2 L U' L' // F2L #4 7/36
U Lw' U' L U' L' U2 Lw // OLL #8 8/44
U Lw' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 // PLL (Aa) 10/54

NEXT: R2 F' R2 D L2 B2 F2 D' L2 F2 D2 U' R2 U2 B' D' R' B' L F2 D2


----------



## RedstoneTim (Mar 20, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: R2 F' R2 D L2 B2 F2 D' L2 F2 D2 U' R2 U2 B' D' R' B' L F2 D2



Portico, 35 STM

x2 y
B U L F // EO()+DBM
R' U R L U L2 U L' U' L // dL
U' R U R U' R U2 R' U' r // dR
U2 M U r U R' U' r' F R F' // U+DFM

Next: F2 U' B2 R F2 L' F L2 U2 F R2 U R2 U' R2 U' R2 D2 L2 B2 D'


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 20, 2021)

RedstoneTim said:


> F2 U' B2 R F2 L' F L2 U2 F R2 U R2 U' R2 U' R2 D2 L2 B2 D'



Corners first
x B D' R' B R' B' D F U' R' U F U2 F' // Corners + 3 E-edges
D2 M' F' M U M' // EO
U M S2 U2 L2 S2 L' l' F u2 // Solved
30 STM

NEXT : B2 U2 R2 F2 L2 D' R2 U' L2 U R' U' R' D2 F R2 D' B2 U
—


----------



## Attila (Mar 20, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : B2 U2 R2 F2 L2 D' R2 U' L2 U R' U' R' D2 F R2 D' B2 U
> —


All on inverse:
(L' U2 F D' L') // CO
(D U L' D U' F') // DR
(D2 B2 D2 F2 U B2 U2 L2 U L2 R2 D R2)


Next:

U' R2 U' R B2 F2 L' D2 U2 B D2 L2 B2 F2 D L D U R' D L2 R2 D' B' L2


----------



## carcass (Mar 20, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> U2 B2 L' U2 B2 U F2 U B2 U2 F' L2 F2 R2 F' U2 B' L2 F'


R' D' R L2 F2 D'//dfr block
U B2 U'//bul block
d R U' R' f' L' f U//dBL pair
F2 L' U L U L' U' L U2 L' U L//Pseudo F2L
F R U R' U' F'//CLL
U R' U R' S R U' R U S2 U' S U2 F2//ELL
NEXT SCRAMBLE: D2 B2 R2 B2 R2 F2 D U R2 F2 L' U' B2 U2 L U' F D L' U2


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 20, 2021)

Attila said:


> U' R2 U' R B2 F2 L' D2 U2 B D2 L2 B2 F2 D L D U R' D L2 R2 D' B' L2



Portico? Roux? Both? None?
x2 R' F // EO+DBM
U2 D' R' L2 U2 L' // Ldb
M2' U' R' U' R2 U2 M2 // Rdb + dM
R U' R' U M F2 M' // Double shot! 
U2 R' U2' R2 U R2' U R2 U2' R' U // 2GLL
32 STM

NEXT : Use @carcass scramble above who used a scramble from the previous page. ;0)


----------



## RyanSoh (Mar 21, 2021)

carcass said:


> NEXT SCRAMBLE: D2 B2 R2 B2 R2 F2 D U R2 F2 L' U' B2 U2 L U' F D L' U2



51 STM Metha:
x2// inspection
U F D R' S U2 F' //FB (7/7)
R2 u2 R E R //3QB (5/12)
U S' U S R U R' //EOLE (7/19)
U2 R U R2 U2 R2 U R' U2 R' U' R //6CO (12/31)
U' R D R' D' R2 U R D R2 U' D' R //6CP (13/44)
R' U' R U R U R U' R' //L5EP (9-2/51)

52 STM Metha:
x2// inspection
U F D R' S U2 F' //FB (7/7)
R U' R u2 U R //3QB (6/13)
U F R' F' R //EOLE (5/18)
U R U' R' U' R U' R U2 R' U R' //6CO (12/30)
U S' U2 S D' //APDR (5/35)
U2 R' U' R U D' R2 U R' U R U' R U' R2 D U2 //PLL (17/52)

Next: U2 R2 U2 F' L2 F U2 F L' U2 R D2 U' L2 D L F2 D'


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 21, 2021)

carcass said:


> D2 B2 R2 B2 R2 F2 D U R2 F2 L' U' B2 U2 L U' F D L' U2



Roux with very nice first two blocks :
y l F D2 F' R2 u2 // (6) FB
R' F' U' F R' U' R' // (7/13) SB
y2 F' r U r' U2 l' U2 L // (8/21) CMLL
M' U M U M U' M2 U' M' U' // (10/31) LSE
31 STM



RyanSoh said:


> U2 R2 U2 F' L2 F U2 F L' U2 R D2 U' L2 D L F2 D'



U R r2 U' F' B' // FB
r U M' U M2' R' U' S R2 S' r // SB
U2 r U' r' U r' D' r U' r' D R // CMLL
U F2 M2' F2 // LSE
33 STM

NEXT : U2 B' F2 D2 R2 F' L2 F' L2 R2 B2 L U2 L' B2 U F2 D' R F
—


----------



## carcass (Mar 21, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> U2 B' F2 D2 R2 F' L2 F' L2 R2 B2 L U2 L' B2 U F2 D' R F


y2//inspection
R' B L' D' R' F' B2 U' B'//dbl block
U2 R' U2 R2//db block
U' R U' R2 F' R//EO
U' F2 L' U L U2 L' U L//FLd pair
R U R' U' R U R'//FRd pair
U2 F R' U2 R F' R' F U2 F' R//COLL
U' M' U2 M U2//L5EP
NEXT SCRAMBLE: D B2 L2 F2 R' B2 R D2 B2 L' R' U2 B' R' B' D B D' L2 U2


----------



## carcass (Mar 21, 2021)

carcass said:


> D B2 L2 F2 R' B2 R D2 B2 L' R' U2 B' R' B' D B D' L2 U2


Mehta TDR 47 STM
D2 L F' R' U' R D2//FB
R' U R' u' R u' R//3QB
U S' U S R U' R'//EOLE
R' U2 R U2 R U' R U R'//TDR
U R' U2 R U R' U R U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R D'//ZBLL

ZB, 45 STM
x' y'//Inspection
R2 L F2//Cross
F R' U R F'//FL pair
L U' L' U2 L U' L'//BL pair
x' y'//Inspection
R2 L F2//Cross
F R' U R F'//FL pair
L U' L' U2 L U' L'//BL pair
U R' U R U R' U2 R2 U' R' U d R' U' R2 U R' U R U2 R' U' R' U2 R U R' U R U//BR Pair Cancelling Into FR Pair Cancelling into 2GLL

NEXT SCRAMBLE: F R2 D2 F' U2 L2 F' D2 B2 F' U2 F U F2 L F' R D' L2 B2 D'


----------



## tsmosher (Mar 22, 2021)

carcass said:


> NEXT SCRAMBLE: F R2 D2 F' U2 L2 F' D2 B2 F' U2 F U F2 L F' R D' L2 B2 D'



This is kinda a Roux-ish method I've been using that starts by building ANY 2 squares on the cube and proceeding from there.

2 different last layers below:

[53 STM]
R' U R U' R' // square
U B2 M2 B' L' R2 D F // column --> square
M' D M' D M2 x2 // 4b
F U' F' // FB (11 moves)
Dw' R U R' U2 R U' R' // SB (13 moves)
U' Rw U R' U' M U R U' R' // EO (also possible was M' U M U2 M' U M, but I am slower with that alg)
R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L // J-PLL (fix corners and phase edges)
y M2 U' M2 // 4c

[54 STM]
R' U R U' R' // square
U B2 M2 B' L' R2 D F // column --> square
M' D M' D M2 x2 // 4b
F U' F' // FB (11 moves)
Dw' R U R' U2 R U' R' // SB (13 moves)
U' M U M' U2 M U M' // EO
R' U2 R U R' U2 L U' R U L' // Ja-PLL (fix corners and phase edges)
y M2 E2 M E2 M' U' // icky dots case

NEXT: F' D' B U2 L2 F U2 L2 F' U2 L2 U2 B2 D' L D' U' F R2 D2 R


----------



## BenChristman1 (Mar 22, 2021)

carcass said:


> NEXT SCRAMBLE: F R2 D2 F' U2 L2 F' D2 B2 F' U2 F U F2 L F' R D' L2 B2 D'


CFOP, 52 STM
x' // Inspection
M' U' F U' F U' B2 // Cross
R U' R' // F2L 1
y' U' L U' L' U L U' L' // F2L 2
R U2 R' // F2L 3
U2 L' U L U' L' U L // F2L 4
R' F' U' F U' R U R' U R // OLL
U' M' R' F R F' R U2 r' U r U2 r' // PLL
alg.cubing.net

Mehta-something, 56 STM
x' y // Inspection
S U' L2 U2 F U' F' R L U2 L' // FB+1E
U' R' U R' U R' U' F R U R' U' F' // EO Belt
U2 R2 U R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // 6CO
U' x' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' x U' R2 E // Finish
alg.cubing.net

@Devagio is this some sort of a subset of Mehta-OS, or is it just a different way to do APDR? Basically what I did was insert an already-made 1x1x3 into the DL spot, then did a PLL, then finished intuitively. It seems like it would just be APDR, but I'm not sure if it could be something else.

Next: F' R' F R U F' R2 U2 L R2 F' L2 D2 F B R2 U2 F


----------



## Christopher Mowla (Mar 22, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next: F' R' F R U F' R2 U2 L R2 F' L2 D2 F B R2 U2 F


I don't know what this is called. (It's a mixture of stuff.) This is is close to my PB from 8 years ago. I can do better. (Two insertions = bad!)

40 STM
D2 R B //fix the 4 bad edges
U' L' E2 L M2 U' D2 S2 S L2 S' L2 //1x2x3 block

//solve all but a 2 2-cycle of edges and 3-cycle of corners (with all moves not on the * lines)
//Then do the * lines afterwards
M U' S2 D2 S2 D2 U M' //edge 2 2-cycle insertion *
D' R D R' B2
M M' D
L'
L F' R F L' F' R' F //3-cycle corner insertion *
D2 L R D2 R'

Next: D2 B' R2 F L2 D2 F2 U2 R2 B L2 D B F D' U B2 L' D R' U2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 22, 2021)

Christopher Mowla said:


> D2 B' R2 F L2 D2 F2 U2 R2 B L2 D B F D' U B2 L' D R' U2


I try Freeslotting!!
L' B F L F D2 U F' L F //Cross
U2 S R' S' //pair
F U2 F' R U2 R' U2 F U F' //pair
D2 U2 F' U2 F U2 F' U F //pseudopair
D2 U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' //freeslotting
U2 R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F' //OLL
R2 D R' U2 R D' R2 U2 R U R' U2 R U2 R' U' //TTLL

Tymon style stuff (My first sub 50 movecount CFOP solve in a while lol):
F B' E2 U2 R B U2 M' U2 M U' F' L2 F L' //pseudo XX cross
R' U' M U' R U M' //pseudopair
U2 L U' L' U L U' L' //pseudopair
f R' F' R U R U' R' f' L F' R2 F L' F' R2 F2 U D2 //LL

Next: R2 D B' U2 B2 U F2 U2 R2 U' F2 L2 B2 U F D2 R U2 R B' U


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 22, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Mehta-something, 56 STM
> x' y // Inspection
> S U' L2 U2 F U' F' R L U2 L' // FB+1E
> U' R' U R' U R' U' F R U R' U' F' // EO Belt
> ...


Ig we could call this Mehta-Freestyle


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 22, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> R2 D B' U2 B2 U F2 U2 R2 U' F2 L2 B2 U F D2 R U2 R B' U



M2' F2 D B' M2' D F2 D' F2 D' R F2 M' D' F' // 4 pillars
z y S M' // Fix centers
U' S U' S' // EO
R2 U2 M U2 M' U' M2' U L2 D2 // L8E
31 STM

NEXT : R' B2 R2 L' D' F L D2 F D L2 F2 U L2 F2 U' D2 F2 L2 D'
—


----------



## RedstoneTim (Mar 22, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : R' B2 R2 L' D' F L D2 F D L2 F2 U L2 F2 U' D2 F2 L2 D'



28 STM

x2
R' D2 R2 F' // EO() + dFL + dFR + dBR
L U L' // dBL
M F R' F' r U2 R U2 R' // C(U)
U' M2 d S2 // DL+DR
M U2 M' U' M' u2 M' u2 // M + E(U)

Next: R2 B R U B2 L U2 D' B R' U B2 D' F2 D2 L2 F2 B2 U R2 D'


----------



## tsmosher (Mar 22, 2021)

RedstoneTim said:


> Next: R2 B R U B2 L U2 D' B R' U B2 D' F2 D2 L2 F2 B2 U R2 D'



Roux. 55 STM.

M2 B' R' B L U' F' D2 y2 //Pseudo 2x2x2 in DBR (8 moves)
L2 U' F2 // just put the other edge in now
U' L' U' L // pair
D2 L U' L' U L U' L' D2 // keyhole last FB corner (17 total moves yuck)
F' L' F //last edge in
L U' L' U L U L' // SB complete (11 moves)
E M2 E' U' M' U2 M // fix centers and bottom edges (13 total moves for 4a & 4b)
R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' // COLL (9 moves)
U' M2 U M2 U2 // done (5 moves for 4c)

NEXT: B2 L2 F2 U' F2 U' B2 L2 F2 R2 U' L' U F R2 B2 L2 B2 L'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 23, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> B2 L2 F2 U' F2 U' B2 L2 F2 R2 U' L' U F R2 B2 L2 B2 L'


Nautilus w/o EO(sort of): 49 ETM

U' F R L2 U2 L2 M2 B //FB
U2 M2 R' U F R' F' R U' R U R' //222
r' U' r M' U' r' U r U M //F2L
R U2 R2 F R F' R U2 R' //OLL
U R2 B2 R F R' B2 R F' R //PLL

@Athefre is this right?

(this could be another new variant though)

Roux: 47 ETM
U' F R L2 U2 L2 M2 B //FB
R' U2 R U' R' U R U' R' //square
U2 r' U R //SB
U' r U' r' U r' D' r U' r' D r //CMLL
U2 M U2 M' U' M U' M2 U' M2 //EOLR+1
U2 M' U2 M U' //L3E

Next: F' R' F U2 R U' L B' D U2 R2 D2 B2 U2 F2 L D2 F2 R2


----------



## tsmosher (Mar 23, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: F' R' F U2 R U' L B' D U2 R2 D2 B2 U2 F2 L D2 F2 R2



Holy cow! What a scramble!

Got 6 moves for FB. 14 for SB. And this is definitely the sexiest solve I've ever done. NSFW for sure.

[34 STM] (!!!)
R' D2 R' U2 L' S // FB
R2 U' L2 U2 // random 222
Lw' U' M2 U' L F' L' F U M2 // SB
M' U' M // EO stripe
R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' // COLL
U2 R2 // done

NEXT: R' U' F' L D' F2 B' U' R' D2 F' R2 D2 F' U2 F U2 R2 F B'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 23, 2021)

It seems like most of the scrambles genned by me are super lucky lol


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 23, 2021)

What is your scrambler?


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 23, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> What is your scrambler?


Cstimer


----------



## Scollier (Mar 23, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: R' U' F' L D' F2 B' U' R' D2 F' R2 D2 F' U2 F U2 R2 F B'



I'm bored...

x2 D' U2 B2 R L' D F' D' //cross
R' U' R U' R' U R //first pair
U2 R U2 R' U2 y L' U2 L U' L' U L // second pair
y U R U2 R' U' F R' F' R // third pair
y R U2 R' U' R U2 R' U R U' R' // fourth pair
U2 f R U R' U' f' U' x R' U R D' R' U' R D x' // 2-look OLL
y'M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 //PLL


Next: *D2 B2 D2 R2 B2 L2 F2 U2 B' D2 F2 L' U' F2 R2 F R B U L'*


----------



## BrightBlackHole (Mar 23, 2021)

cross: x2 R2 B' D2 B' D' R' F R D'
slot 1: L' U R' U R L
slot 2: U' L' U' L U' L' U L
slot 3: U' L U' L' U2 L U' L'
slot 4: U' R' F R F' U' R' F R F' // partial edge control
oll: U F U R U' R' U R U' R' F'
pll: F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'

CANCELLED LL: U F U R U' R' U R U2 R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'

next scramble: L2 F2 L2 B2 L' D2 R D2 F2 R' B L' F' R' U' R' U R F' (i got my sub-14 pb single on this, i average around 19)


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 24, 2021)

BrightBlackHole said:


> L2 F2 L2 B2 L' D2 R D2 F2 R' B L' F' R' U' R' U R F'


Mehta:
R F U L2 U F R2 F' R //FB+1
D' R2 E2 R U' R' //3QB
u2 R U R' U' R2 U2 S' U S U' R2 //EOLE+6CO1
R U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R U S R2 S' D //6CO2+APDR
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U //PLL

FMC PB!!!!(ofc with slices): 37 ETM
R F U L2 R B U' R U2 R2 //223
U' r' U r2 B' r' //F2L-1
f R2 f' //LS
U' F U R U2 R' U' R U R' F' //OLLCP
L2 U S U2 S' U L2 //EPLL

NEXT: D2 B2 R' B2 R F2 U2 R2 F2 R U2 D' F' D2 U' L' B R' U2 L(lucky scramble for Mehta)


----------



## Attila (Mar 25, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> NEXT: D2 B2 R' B2 R F2 U2 R2 F2 R U2 D' F' D2 U' L' B R' U2 L(lucky scramble for Mehta)


F2 B2 D2 U2 L2 D' U' F' L' // CO 
(U2 D L' F B' U L B2 F' U D' L) // DR
F U2 B' R2

S.: 
F2 B2 D2 U2 L2 D' U' F' L' F U2 B' R2 L' D U' F B2 L' U' B F' L D' U2

Next:
B' R2 F U2 R2 F R' B L D2 R B2 D2 B F U L' R2 F2 D U' B L R2 F


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 25, 2021)

Attila said:


> B' R2 F U2 R2 F R' B L D2 R B2 D2 B F U L' R2 F2 D U' B L R2 F



Reverse scramble:
Premoves: x U L' U' F'
x y' R D2 R D' R2 // 2x2x3
U' L R U' R' U L' D' // EO + pair
U R U' R2 U L' U' R U2 L U // solved
28 HTM

Solution:
x y' U L F L' U' L' U2 R' U L U' R2 U R' U' D L U' R U R' L' U R2 D R' D2 R' 

NEXT : L2 F2 D2 U' R2 D2 F2 R2 U' B2 U2 R D2 F' L U B2 D U L2 U'
—


----------



## BrightBlackHole (Mar 25, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : L2 F2 D2 U' R2 D2 F2 R2 U' B2 U2 R D2 F' L U B2 D U L2 U'


yay figured out how to quote

using petrus this time + some unnecessary algs
y' x2 F U' F' R' U2 R D' U2 M' U M F U F' // 2x2x2 yes i suck at blockbuilding
U' R' U R D B D' L U2 F' U F L' // 2x2x3
y U2 F' U' F // EO
U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U R U R2 U' R' // Third pair
R' U R U R' U' R U2 R' U R // last pair
R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' // coll
U M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 // epll

next scramble: R' U' F2 U' L2 B2 L2 D' U2 F2 D' L' B' F D2 U' L F U2 R'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 26, 2021)

BrightBlackHole said:


> R' U' F2 U' L2 B2 L2 D' U2 F2 D' L' B' F D2 U' L F U2 R'


Mehta-APDR:
U2 L' F2 L' U L D' R L F L' //FB
u' R2 u' R2 U R U2 S' U S R2 //EOBelt
R' U R U D R' U2 R D' //6CO
S' U2 S R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R2 //APDR
U2 D' M' R' F R F' R U2 r' U r U2 r' U2 //PLL

Mehta-6CP:
U2 L' F2 L' U L D' R L F L' //FB
u' R2 u' R2 U R U2 S' U S R2 //EOBelt
R' U R U D R' U2 R D' //6CO
U' R2 U' R' U' R' D' R U R2 D R U' R' D' R //2 Look 6CP
M' U2 M' U' M U2 M' U' M2 U2 //L5EP

Next: 
R2 B F2 D' L2 D2 U' L2 B2 D B2 U R' D F D' U L' B F'


----------



## branson_lau (Mar 26, 2021)

zb method
R2 B F2 D' L2 D2 U' L2 B2 D B2 U R' D F D' U L' B F'
x'//inspectoin
R D L2 D U' R'//cross
d U R' U' R//f2l
U2' R U R'//f2l 2
L' U' L U L' U' L//f2l3
d d U r U r' U' R U' M' U r'//zbls
R U' R' U2 L R U' R' U L' U//zbll

next: L2 B2 U2 L' D2 L' F2 D2 R2 B2 D2 L U B2 F L' U B' U2 L' B


----------



## MuaazCubes (Mar 26, 2021)

branson_lau said:


> next: L2 B2 U2 L' D2 L' F2 D2 R2 B2 D2 L U B2 F L' U B' U2 L' B



z2 F' L B D2 R' U2 L2 D //cross 
U' R' U R2 U' R' // first pair
U2 D L' U L D'// second pair
U2 L' U' L U' L' U L// third pair
U' R' U' R U f R f'//fourth pair
U F R U R' U' F' R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R'// 2l OLL
R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R2 U' D R' U R D' U2//pll


----------



## branson_lau (Mar 26, 2021)

missing something?


----------



## BrightBlackHole (Mar 26, 2021)

MuaazCubes said:


> z2 F' L B D2 R' U2 L2 D //cross
> U' R' U R2 U' R' // first pair
> U2 D L' U L D'// second pair
> U2 L' U' L U' L' U L// third pair
> ...


help we need a scramble otherwise we cant continue


----------



## BenChristman1 (Mar 26, 2021)

No next, so I'll use my own.

Scramble: D' B2 L2 B2 L2 F2 U' L2 F2 D2 R B R' F2 U B2 R2 B U' F2

CFOP, 56 STM
y // Inspection
D R' B' D2 // Cross
U' L' U L U2 R U' R' // F2L 1
U2 L U' L' f' L2 f // F2L 2
R' U R U f R f' // F2L 3
d' L U2 L' U2 L U' L' // F2L 4
U2 r U R' U R U2 r' // OLL
R2 F R U R U' R' F' R U2 R' U2 R U2 // PLL
alg.cubing.net

Mehta, 6CO > APDR > PLL, 68 STM
z2 // Inspection
D F B' U D' L U' L2 R2 U L // FB+1E
U u R u2 R U' R' u2 R U' R' // EO Belt
R U R' U R U2 R' U R2 U' R2 U2 R U R' U R U2 R' // 6CO
U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U R2 U R2 // APDR
U2 R' U' R U D' R2 U R' U R U' R U' R2 // PLL
alg.cubing.net

Next: B' R' F2 B U D R F B' R' L2 B2 R U2 R D2 R2 F2 D2


----------



## carcass (Mar 27, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> B' R' F2 B U D R F B' R' L2 B2 R U2 R D2 R2 F2 D2


freefop crap
R F' R L U//ufl
R2 B' F' R' F L B L' B' D//bdl
z' d U R' U R U' R' U' R//BR pair
U L U2 L2 U' L2 U' L'//FL pair
U R U' R2 D' r U r' D R2 U R'//OLL
U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U F' L' U L//PLL
NEXT SCRAMBLE: D2 L2 R2 B' F' L2 U2 B D2 F' L F' D2 R' U2 F2 D' U F U


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 27, 2021)

carcass said:


> D2 L2 R2 B' F' L2 U2 B D2 F' L F' D2 R' U2 F2 D' U F U


FreeFOP:
U R2 U' R' S' U S //p222
R' U' R U' R' U' R L' U l U2 l' //p223
L F U' F' U L2 U' L2 //pF2L-1
U' L' U2 L2 U L2 U L D2 //F2L
L' U' L U' L' U L U L F' L' F //OLL
f R f' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 U //PLL

Next: R2 F' R2 B' L' B' D' F D F2 U' L2 U L2 D' L2 F2 D2 L2 B'


----------



## branson_lau (Mar 27, 2021)

CN ZB
x' y2//inspection
F' R' D U' R'// x cross
d U R U R'//f2l 2
U R' U R U2' R' U R//f2l 3
U2 F R U2' R' U2 F' //zbls
U2' R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U R D R' U2 R D' R2//zbll

alt: 
x' y2//inspection
F' R' D U' R'// x cross
U2 D' L' U L D // f2l 2
D U L' U2 L u'//f2l 3
R U M' U' M U2 M' U' r'//f2l 4
U R U R' U R U2' R' U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' U'//zbll
next: L' U2 B2 F2 R F2 L2 R B2 U2 L' D R U B F2 R' F D' B'


----------



## BenChristman1 (Mar 27, 2021)

branson_lau said:


> next: L' U2 B2 F2 R F2 L2 R B2 U2 L' D R U B F2 R' F D' B'


CFOP, 49 STM
y' // Inspection
L B U R' F R2 U2 R U2 L U L' // Cross+F2L 1
U F' U' F U2 L' U' L // F2L 2
U' D R' U' R D' U2 F' U F // F2L 3+4
R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' // OLL
x' R' D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R2 F' // PLL
alg.cubing.net

Nautilus with LSLL finish, 53 STM
y' // Inspection
L' U L' U' L2 f' L f R U R' U R' F' // FB
U2 M U2 M' U2 F' U' F R' U' R U2 f' U f // 2x2x2
U2 M' U' M U2 R U' R' U L' U2 R U2 R' U2 L // LS+WV
U' M2 U M U2 M' U M2 // PLL
alg.cubing.net

Next: L2 F R2 B' D2 U2 B' L2 B R2 D2 L2 R U B R' U2 L B' L2 B


----------



## branson_lau (Mar 28, 2021)

CN ZB
y'//inspection
F' L2 U L' D R' D'//cross
U L U' L2'//f2l 1
U L d' L U L'//f2l2
U2 R' F R F' D//pseudo f2l 3
F' U' F U R U' R' U R U' R' D'//pseudo zbls
U F U R' U' R2 U' R2' U2' R U2' R U R' F' U2//zbll

next R D R L U B U B2 U2 F2 B D2 R2 U2 L2 B R2 F' R2 L


----------



## mista (Mar 28, 2021)

branson_lau said:


> next R D R L U B U B2 U2 F2 B D2 R2 U2 L2 B R2 F' R2 L



*Goofy CFOP*
(31 STM / 32 HTM)

z2 y'
B' F2 R2 L E2 F2 U2 F' // Xcross (8/8)
U R' U2 R B' R U R' B // F2P (9/17)
L U2 L' d L' U' // LS cancel (6/23)
L2 F2 R' F' R F' L' U2 // LL (8/31)

*Next: *B R D F2 D L F' B2 L U2 L' D2 R B2 R2 D2 L' B2 D R'


----------



## branson_lau (Mar 28, 2021)

CN ZB
z y'//inspection
D' F D L' U L' D L//cross
d' L U' L'//f2l 1
u' U' R' U R D//f2l2
U2 R U R'//f2l 3
y R' F R F' R U' R' U' R U2' R'//zbls
U2 R U' R' U R U' R' U' R U R2 D' R U' R' D R U//zbll

next: U2 L F2 R2 D' U R2 F2 D' B2 U' B L' U F D' B D L


----------



## carcass (Mar 28, 2021)

branson_lau said:


> R D R L U B U B2 U2 F2 B D2 R2 U2 L2 B R2 F' R2 L


56 stm
y'//inspection
D R' F u' R D2//pseudo dbl
F R' F R F' R' F R//pseudo bl
E' L' E//EO
z U' R U2 R' U2 L' U2 L U//Ubl
z R' F2 R L' U L d' L' U' L//BLd + tripod preservation
U L' U L U' L' U L//FLd
R U R D R' U R r' U2 r D' R2 U2//ZBLL
next scramble: U2 L2 D' B2 D' F2 R2 B2 R2 U2 F2 R' B F R' B D R U B' R


----------



## carcass (Mar 28, 2021)

carcass said:


> U2 L2 D' B2 D' F2 R2 B2 R2 U2 F2 R' B F R' B D R U B' R


Nautilus, 45 STM
z' y//Inspection
U' M' U' M' R' F L U R' F'//dL
U r' U2 M' U' R U' R U' R2 U R//dbl
M U' r U2 r' U' R U' R' M'//OLLCP
U2 M' U2 M//DF edge
U L' E2 L U L' E2 L U2//3 Style

NEXT SCRAMBLE: U2 F L U' D B' U L U L2 B2 D2 L2 F2 D B2 D' R2 U R'


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 29, 2021)

carcass said:


> U2 F L U' D B' U L U L2 B2 D2 L2 F2 D B2 D' R2 U R'



F M U l' U R' f2 D // EO line
R' L' U2 R2 // F2L 1
L2 U2 R U L U2 L' U L U R' // F2L 2+3
L2 F' U L2 U L2 U' F U' L' U // F2L 4 + ZBLL with cancellations
34 STM

NEXT : L' D2 L' U2 R D2 L F2 R B2 R2 D' L2 F' D2 F2 D' L2 U' L'
—


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 29, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> L' D2 L' U2 R D2 L F2 R B2 R2 D' L2 F' D2 F2 D' L2 U' L'


HK with a FreeFOP/Mehta Twist: 48 ETM
F R2 U' L U' L' U2 L U2 L2 //2 squares
U' R U2 R' U' F U' F' //Pair
U2 F' U2 F U' F' U F //EOLS
D' U F R2 U' R2 U' R2 U R2 F' //CDRLL
U' D M2 U M' U2 M' U' M' U2 M //L5EP

Roux with Free F2B: 35 ETM(Roux FMC PB!!!)
F R2 U' L U' L' U2 L U2 L2 //2 squares
U' M U2 M' F' M U R U' R2 F R2 U R' U' F' //Last 2 pairs + CMLL
M' U' M U' M' U' M2 U M2 //LSE

FreeFOP: 53 ETM
F R2 U' L U' L' U2 L U2 L2 //2 squares
U' R U2 R' U' F U' F' U M U2 M' //F2L-1
U' F' U2 F U' F' U F //EOLS
U F R U' R' U R U2 R' U' R U R' U' F' //COLL
M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 U' //EPLL

Mehta: 56 ETM
F R2 U' L U' L' U2 L U2 L2 //2 squares
U2 M U2 M' U F //3QB
F U2 F' U D R' F R2 F' R' //EOLE
R U' R' U2 R U' R' U2 R' U R U2 R' U R //TDR
R U' L' U R' U' L //COLL
D' M2 U M' U2 M U M2 //EPLL

I could compete with @Pyjam's movecount at last. 

Next: F2 D2 R2 F' L2 D2 F D2 B F2 D2 R' F L' U L2 D2 R D' L


----------



## RedstoneTim (Mar 29, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: F2 D2 R2 F' L2 D2 F D2 B F2 D2 R' F L' U L2 D2 R D' L



ZZ-CT, 34 STM

x2 y'
B U L' D' F // EO()
R D B2 R2 // Dl:y2
U' L' U2 L U' L' U L' D2 // dl + dRb
R U' R' // FRE + CO()
U' R U' R' U R U2 R' U' R U R' U2 // P()

Next: U' L2 F2 R2 B2 D R2 B2 U F2 U R U' R' D' U' L R B' D


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 30, 2021)

RedstoneTim said:


> U' L2 F2 R2 B2 D R2 B2 U F2 U R U' R' D' U' L R B' D


ZZ-a: 54 ETM:
D' B' D F2 D L D' //pEOCross
D U2 L' U' L D2 R U R' D2 R U' R' D' R' U R f R f' D //3 pseudopairs
R' U R F U R U' R' F' R' U R D' //LS+EO
r' F R' F' R F' r U r' U2 L' U2 r2 // ZBLL

Petrus: 49 ETM
F2 D' L' U' L U L' U' L D //222
U B2 U' F U' S R' f' //223
L2 S' L S //EO
L2 U2 L' U L //square
U' L U L' //OLS
R' U2 R U' R' f' U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' f U' R U' //PLL

Next: R2 F2 D' L' D' F2 U2 B L' R2 F2 U B2 D2 F2 B2 D B2 D R2 U


----------



## tsmosher (Mar 30, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: R2 F2 D' L' D' F2 U2 B L' R2 F2 U B2 D2 F2 B2 D B2 D R2 U



Legendary scramble as always! New record for me...

I tried forever to get this move count down. Alas, I ran out of patience.
Even if you just start from the point where I have the L and R faces completely solved.

Didn't really use a method. I just built blocks until the whole thing was solved. Pretty fun.

[42 ETM]
x' // inspection
F2 B' // column
U D B' U B D' M U' D2 F U' F' D2 // FB
R2 U2 R2 B' R B R' // right face and left face completely solved!
M2 x2 // regrip for LL
U' M' U' M' S M2 S' // fix DF edge and centers
U R U R' U' M' U R U' Rw' U // ELL

NEXT: B R' F2 L2 U F2 U' R2 B2 F2 U' L2 U2 R B U' B L F2 D


----------



## carcass (Mar 31, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> B R' F2 L2 U F2 U' R2 B2 F2 U' L2 U2 R B U' B L F2 D


Pseudo Nautilus, 37 STM
z2//Inspection
B2 L' D2 R' B' D'//fdl + UB
y R2 U2 R' F R' //Ul+EO
z' L2 U' r U M U R' U' M' U M//dFr
U R2 U' R' U' R2 U R U R2 U R' U R L2//ZBLL
NEXT SCRAMBLE: F' D' U F2 D' U2 B' L2 R' U' D' R U F2 R D2 F2 R F2 D2 L2 D B L2 U


----------



## zed zed (Mar 31, 2021)

carcass said:


> NEXT SCRAMBLE: F' D' U F2 D' U2 B' L2 R' U' D' R U F2 R D2 F2 R F2 D2 L2 D B L2 U


Roux, 47 ETM

L2 E R' // FB
l U' L2 U2 M' L U L' U' L' U' L U2 L' U L // SB
U2 R' U R2 D r' U2 r D' R2 U' R // COLL
U M U' M' U2 M' U2 M U M2 U' M2 U2 M U2 M' //LSE

Next: R2 B' U2 R U2 B2 D2 U2 R B2 R2 F2 R' F' D B2 R D' U' B


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 31, 2021)

xsac said:


> R2 B' U2 R U2 B2 D2 U2 R B2 R2 F2 R' F' D B2 R D' U' B


Nautilus: 48 ETM
y //Inspection
D' R' U F' U M' r B' r2 //FB
U R2 M U2 M' U' M' U M U R' U R //222
R U R' U' M' U M U2 M' U M //LS+EO
R U2 R D R' U2 R D' R2 //CLL
U M' U2 M U' //L3E

Roux: 45 ETM
y //Inspection
D' R' U F' U M' r B' r2 //FB
U R2 U M' U2 R' U R2 M2 U r' //SB
U' R U2 R D R' U2 R D' r2 //CMLL+ set up arrow
U' M' U' M U' M U2 M U' M2 U2 M' U2 M //LSE

Mehta with a petrus twist: 56 ETM
y //Inspection
D' R' U F' U M' r B' r2 //FB
F R' F' r2 U' r2 //DFDB
R2 U F R U R' U' F' //EO
R2 U' R U R' U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R' //Belt+6CO
R2 U R2 U R2 U2 S R2 S' //APDR
U' R2 B2 R F R' B2 R F' R //PLL

Next: L2 D2 L2 D' R2 F2 U L2 B2 D' L2 F' D B R' D' L2 R D' B2


----------



## RedstoneTim (Mar 31, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: L2 D2 L2 D' R2 F2 U L2 B2 D' L2 F' D B R' D' L2 R D' B2


Nautilus, 37 STM

y x'
U D R' D' R2 D' // dL
R U M2 U r' U R' U M r' // dbr
U2 r U' r' // EO() + DFM
U2 R U R' // dFr
U' R' F2 R U2 R U2 R' F2 U' R U' R' // ZBLL

Next: L2 U R2 D L2 F' B2 R2 L B2 U' F2 U R2 U' B2 D' R2 B2 U'


----------



## branson_lau (Mar 31, 2021)

x' y
D' L2 U' R' U' R'//cross
U R' U' R//f2l 1
U L' U L U R U R'//f2l 2
U' L U' L' U L U' L'//f2l 3
U' F' r U r' F U' F'//f2l 4
U R D' U R U' R' U2 D R2 U' R U R U'//zbll 

next: D L2 F2 U' B2 U' F2 D' B2 F2 U' L D' U R F' L R2 F2 U F


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 31, 2021)

branson_lau said:


> next: D L2 F2 U' B2 U' F2 D' B2 F2 U' L D' U R F' L R2 F2 U F


Nautilus with a twist: 48 ETM
U' L r U' M U2 r' F U2 M' U R' U' S' U2 S //squares
M2 B' M2 R' U' R2 B' R' B //pair
L U2 L' U2 L U' L' //Pair+ CLL
M U M' U2 M U M' //EO
U' M' U2 M' U' M U2 M U //L5EP

Next: L' D' F2 B2 D L B' R U2 L2 U' R2 B2 D' L2 B2 L2 D2 F2 D' F'


----------



## branson_lau (Mar 31, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Nautilus with a twist: 48 ETM
> U' L r U' M U2 r' F U2 M' U R' U' S' U2 S //squares
> M2 B' M2 R' U' R2 B' R' B //pair
> L U2 L' U2 L U' L' //Pair+ CLL
> ...


ZB 
z y'//inspection
U' R' D R' d' L2 U' D L u'//cross
L' U2 L//f2l 1 
d' U' R U R' U R U' R'//f2l 2
U L' U' L U' R' U' R//f2l 3
U' F U S U F' U' S'//ols
U2 R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' //pll

next:F' B' R F2 U B' R U' D' B U R2 U2 D' R2 F2 D' L2 B2 L2 F2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Apr 1, 2021)

branson_lau said:


> F' B' R F2 U B' R U' D' B U R2 U2 D' R2 F2 D' L2 B2 L2 F2


APDR: 56 ETM
z2 //Inspection
B R U M' U r' U' R //FB
D2 U' u' R' u R' E' R' E' //3QB
R U R' F R' F' R U R' F R2 F' R' //EOLE
U2 R2 U' R U2 R' U' R U' R //6CO
U' R2 U2 R2 U S' U2 S //APDR
U R2 U S' U2 S U R2 U' //PLL

Nautilus: 58 ETM
z2' //Inspection
F L B' L' R U' M' U2' M2 U2' r B' //FB
r' U' r S' U S U' R' U' R U2 R' U R // 222
R U R' U F R U R' U' F' U2 M' U2 M //F2L+EO
F2 R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F2 U2 //Ugly long ZBLL



Spoiler: BONUS: secret



alg.cubing.net



Next: B2 L2 U' L2 U' B2 L2 B2 R2 U B2 L U2 F R U R F U'


----------



## branson_lau (Apr 1, 2021)

x z//inspection
B U2 D' R' D R' U2 D' u U' R' U' R u//xx cross
U' L' U2 L d' L U L'//f2l 3
U L' U' l U L' U' L2 l'//zbls
U R' U' R U' R U2' R2' U' R2 U' R2' U R U//zbll
48 etm 
Zb method 
yellow cross is also good 

F' U' L2 U L U' L' U2 F2 R // xxcross
y L U' L' U L U' L' // f2l 3
U2 F' U2 F U' R U' R' //ols 
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PLL 
40 etm 


i would have gone for red xxcross if i saw this in a real solve but xx cross on yellow is easier

next: 
U' F2 U2 F2 L2 D2 F2 R2 D2 U' L2 F' U' B D2 F' L' F2 D R2 F'


----------



## tsmosher (Apr 2, 2021)

branson_lau said:


> next:
> U' F2 U2 F2 L2 D2 F2 R2 D2 U' L2 F' U' B D2 F' L' F2 D R2 F'



x2 z B' R2 U' R2 U F' R' F // FB
R' U' R' Uw' R' // 2QB
U2 Uw' R U' R' Dw' D2 R' U R // DFR pair
Dw D U R' F R2 U R' U' F' // EOLE (using VHLS)
D' Dw2 U R' U' R U2 R' U' R // DCAL (R color up)
Rw U R' U' Rw' F R F' // COLL (T/Front Row)
R' U' R U' R U R U' R2 U2 R // L5EP (Adjacents/Edge-Corner case)

NEXT: L D2 R' F R B2 L2 D L' U F2 B2 D R2 D L2 D' R2 F2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Apr 2, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> L D2 R' F R B2 L2 D L' U F2 B2 D R2 D L2 D' R2 F2


Petrus: 47 ETM
U M U' M' R F2 B2 L' D F2 D R2 u2 //223
F U R U' R' F' //EO
U R U R2 U' R U' R' U R //F2L
U' R U2 R D R' U2 R D' R2 //COLL
M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 U2 //EPLL

Next: U B2 D U L2 R2 U' L2 U F2 U B' U' R2 F L2 U' L' R' B


----------



## Pyjam (Apr 2, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> U B2 D U L2 R2 U' L2 U F2 U B' U' R2 F L2 U' L' R' B



y' x' U' r2 U' B U' R' F // FB
U' r' U2 R2 U R // Square + pair
U2 R U R' U' R U R2' F R F' R M2' U2' R' // LS + C(U) + EO
M2' U' M U2 M' U // LSE
34 STM

NEXT : U B2 R2 B2 D' B2 D2 U R2 U' B' F2 D B R F' U' F L F D
—


----------



## carcass (Apr 3, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> U B2 R2 B2 D' B2 D2 U R2 U' B' F2 D B R F' U' F L F D


ZZ, 39 STM
D2 F U F' L2 F'//EO
D2 L D R U M F L2 x//dbL
U' R2 U' R U R' U' R//dR
U2 L' U L R U' L' U M' x'//WV+CP
U M2 U M' U2 M U M2//EPLL

NEXT SCRAMBLE: U2 F2 U2 R B2 F2 U2 L2 R' B2 D2 B' D L D2 L' U B' F2 D2



carcass said:


> U2 F2 U2 R B2 F2 U2 L2 R' B2 D2 B' D L D2 L' U B' F2 D2


CFOP, 62 STM
x'//Inspection
F L F U' R2//Cross
L U' L2 U L//FL Pair
R U' R' U f R' f'//BR Pair
L U' L' R L2 F' L' F L' R'//BL Pair
U R U' R' U2 R U' R'//FR Pair
U2 F R' F' R U S' R U' R' S//OLL
R U R' F' R U2 R' U2 R' F R U R U2 R' U'//PLL

NEXT SCRAMBLE: L' U2 R' B' L2 U' D R D L' B2 R' B2 U2 L B2 R' F2 B2 L2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Apr 3, 2021)

carcass said:


> L' U2 R' B' L2 U' D R D L' B2 R' B2 U2 L B2 R' F2 B2 L2


CFOP: 62 ETM
U2 B L2 D' L' D U2 R2 L U' L' //xcross
R' U' R U L' U' L //pair
U' R' U2 R2 U R' //pair
U R S2 R' U R S2 R' //pair
U R U R' U R U2 R' F R U R' U' F' //OLL
U' R2 F R F' R' U' F' U F R2 U R' U' R U' //PLL

Mehta-FreeFOP: 45 ETM
U2 B L2 D' L' D //3qcross
R2 U R2 L' U L R2 U' R U2 R' L U' L' //223
R' U R' U2 R2 U2 R2 //F2L
U' r U R' U R U2 r' //OLL
R2 B2 R F R' B2 R F' R U //PLL

Next: L D2 L D2 R B2 L' D2 L' D2 R' B R' D' B' F R D' F2 D2


----------



## branson_lau (Apr 3, 2021)

L D2 L D2 R B2 L' D2 L' D2 R' B R' D' B' F R D' F2 D2

x' z2//inspection
R' F R2 E R' L U L' D2 L U' L'//xx cross
d U R' U R U' R' U' R//f2l 3
U' R U2 R2' D' r U' r' D R //zbls
U2 r U' r U2 R' F R U2 r2 F U2//zbll

next: D F' L2 F2 L F2 U' F R B R2 F' R2 F' U2 L2 B D2 F' R2


----------



## Pyjam (Apr 3, 2021)

branson_lau said:


> D F' L2 F2 L F2 U' F R B R2 F' R2 F' U2 L2 B D2 F' R2



y u2 M2' F' E' R' F' // FB
r' U2 r U r' U' r2 U' r' // Square + 4th pair
U2 r U' r' U' R U' R' // LS + CMLL
M2' U' M' U' M U' M' U M U2 M2' // LSE
34 STM

NEXT : F' D' L2 B U2 D' R' U F2 L' B' U2 L2 B' D2 L2 U2 L2 F L2 U2
—


----------



## carcass (Apr 3, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> F' D' L2 B U2 D' R' U F2 L' B' U2 L2 B' D2 L2 U2 L2 F L2 U2


z' y2 U' E' R' d F' D'//bL
R F R' L' U' r' U r M' U' l//something
y U2 L U2 L' U L U' L'//BL pair
U R2 U2 F R2 F' U2 R' U R'//ZBLS+CP
U' R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R' U' R U R U' R2 U//2GLL
NEXT SCRAMBLE: U' B2 R U2 F2 L2 R' U2 L' B2 L U' R2 U' F L U2 F2 L


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 3, 2021)

carcass said:


> NEXT SCRAMBLE: U' B2 R U2 F2 L2 R' U2 L' B2 L U' R2 U' F L U2 F2 L


This scramble kinda sucks lol

CFOP, 56 STM
R' D2 R' B // Cross
L U' L2 U2 L R' U R // F2L 1
U L U L' // F2L 2
U' R U2 R' U R U' R' // F2L 3
U' L' U2 L U' F U F' // F2L 4
U' F R U R' U' F' // OLL
U R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R2 U' D R' U R U2 D' // PLL
alg.cubing.net

ZZ, 62 STM
D2 R' B2 U2 B' // EO Line
R2 U R U L' U' L U L U2 L' U' L U L' U S U2 S' // Left
R U2 R2 U' R U R U R' U2 R U2 R' U2 R U' R' // Right
R' U' R U' R' U2 R // OLL
U' M' R' F R F' R U2 r' U r U2 r' U2 // PLL
alg.cubing.net

Petrus (kinda), 63 STM
B L2 R D L' U L r U2 r' D' // 2x2x2
R2 U' R' U R' F R U R' U' R U R' U' R // F2L-1
F U F' // EO
U' L' U2 L U2 L' U L // F2L
R U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' // OLL
U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 // PLL
alg.cubing.net

Mehta-OS (APDR), 68 STM
D2 B F2 L F2 R' U' L U L2 R' U2 L // FB
R U R E R U' R' u2 R2 u // 3QB
R F' U F U' R' // EOLE
U' R2 U2 R' U2 R' U' R U' R' // 6CO
R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U R2 U' R2 U2 R2 // APDR
M' R' F R F' R U2 r' U r U2 r' U D2 // PLL
alg.cubing.net

Next: B' U L2 B2 U L' F' U' B' U2 F U2 F2 R2 U2 B' U2


----------



## carcass (Apr 4, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> B' U L2 B2 U L' F' U' B' U2 F U2 F2 R2 U2 B' U2


45 STM
z' y'//Inspection
M F2 M' U2 R D2//dbl
F' U L U' F2//Pseudo dl
L U L' U L2 U2 f' L f//dbL
U' L' U2 L U' F U R U' R'//EO + Pseudo d
U' R U R' U R' U2 R2 U R2 U R2 U' R' F2//annoyingly long 2gll
NEXT SCRAMBLE: R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 D R2 U' L2 D' R2 U2 R' U2 B2 U R B' R' U2 F'


----------



## Pyjam (Apr 4, 2021)

carcass said:


> R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 D R2 U' L2 D' R2 U2 R' U2 B2 U R B' R' U2 F'



x2 y U r2 E r U R u2 r B' // FB
M2' U R U2 M U R // SB
U r' F2 D R2 U R2' D' F2 R // CMLL
U2 M' U2 M U M' U' M' U' M2' U2 // LSE
37 STM

There was also:
F U2 R B' L' R2 D // EO line
L U L' U R // Pseudo F2L-1
U L' U L U2 L' U R // AB5C
20 HTM
Insertion Finder can find incredible insertions: 4 corner permutation with 11 moves cancelled
28 HTM

But I can't…
F U2 R B' L' R2 D // EO line
L U L' U R // Pseudo F2L-1
L' U2 L U' R L' U' L U R' // Pseudo F2L
L' U R U' L U R' U // Niklas
M2' U M' U2 M U M' // PLL U
37 STM

NEXT : L2 R2 B2 R2 U L2 R2 F2 D U2 B2 F R B2 R D' B2 F' R2 U' B'
—


----------



## Cubing Forever (Apr 5, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> L2 R2 B2 R2 U L2 R2 F2 D U2 B2 F R B2 R D' B2 F' R2 U' B'


Optimized LBL: 63 ETM
U' B' R2 L2 U' R' U R U2 F2 U' R U R' D2 //layer-1
E R U' R' E2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 E R U R' U' F' U F u2 //F2L-1+EO
R U R' U R U' R' //LS+ deorient all corners
U2 F U R U' R' U R U2 R' U' R U R' F' //COLL
M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 U' //EPLL

CFOP: 48 ETM ft. PLL skip
U' B' R2 L2 F U L F2 U L' F2 //xCross
U' R U2 R' U F' U' F //Pair
D L U L' U' f' L f D' // Keyhole Pair
f R f' U2 f R' f' //pair (hedge is not worth it since it's BR slot and the OLL skips PLL)
U R U2 R2 F R F' U2 R' F R F' U' //1LLL(told ya)

CFOP with a different LSLL(cancelling 4 moves): 44 ETM
U' B' R2 L2 F U L F2 U L' F2 //xCross
U' R U2 R' U F' U' F //Pair
D L U L' U' f' L f D' // Keyhole Pair
y R U R' U2 R U R2 F R F' U2 R' F R F' //LSLL

Next: B' R D R U2 B2 R' U2 B2 L' F2 L' U2 R2 D R2 B L U2 B U


----------



## Pyjam (Apr 5, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> B' R D R U2 B2 R' U2 B2 L' F2 L' U2 R2 D R2 B L U2 B U



B' F U2 R B' // EO
R2 D R L D' R2 // F2L 1
U' L' U2 L2 U L2 // F2L 2
U' R U R' U2 R U L' U L // F2L 3
R2' D' R U' R' D R2 U' R' U' // F2L 4
37 HTM

NEXT : R2 L2 D L2 U R2 L' U' F' D2 R2 F2 R F2 B2 R2 U2 D2 R' U2
—


----------



## carcass (Apr 5, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> R2 L2 D L2 U R2 L' U' F' D2 R2 F2 R F2 B2 R2 U2 D2 R' U2


58 STM (Please find better way to proceed after Belt)
z'//Inspection DR, FL, BL, LU
R L E' L' E//EO and 2 Cross Edges
F2 R2 U' F2 R //Cross, dfr, setup to Ul face
L U L' U' D' L U L' D y2//bd
U2 L' U' L//Belt + Near Complete Orientation(Can somebody find a better way to continue after this, because before this it was only 23 moves)
x U2 R2 U' S' U2' S U' R3 U R' U R U2' R' x' y'//CO
U2 R U R' U' R U' R' U' R U R' U' R' D' R U R' D R U//TTLL
NEXT SCRAMBLE: B2 L2 D' B2 U' R2 B2 D2 B2 D' R' B' D F2 L' F' D2 R U'


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 5, 2021)

carcass said:


> NEXT SCRAMBLE: B2 L2 D' B2 U' R2 B2 D2 B2 D' R' B' D F2 L' F' D2 R U'


Petrus, 52 STM
R F R D // 2x2x2
B L' F U' F' // 2x2x3
L U L' U' M U' M' // EO
y R' U R U2 f R f' U (R U R' U')3 // F2L
F U R U' R' F' // OLL
M2 U' M2 U' M' U2 M2 U2 M' U // PLL
alg.cubing.net

Next: R2 U' R2 F2 R B2 D2 F2 U2 F2 R U2 F' U' R2 D' F' L2 F2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Apr 6, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> R2 U' R2 F2 R B2 D2 F2 U2 F2 R U2 F' U' R2 D' F' L2 F2


Mehta TDR except it's Anti-TDR: 54 ETM
z2 //inspection
F L2 D R' D2 U' R' F R2 u //p223
R u' R' U R u2 R U' R' //EOL2E
R2 U R U2 R U' R' U' R //Anti TDR
R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R //OLL
U2 R U' R' U R' U2 R2 U R U R' U' R2 U2 D //PLLCS

Mehta-TDR: 49 ETM
z2 //inspection
F L2 D R' D2 U' R' F R2 u //p223
R u' R' U R u2 R U' R' //EOL2E
U2 D' R U2 R' D U R U R' U R2 U' R2 //TDR
R D' U R U' R' U2 D R2 U' R U R U2 D //ZBLL

Mehta-Anti APDR with a Petrus-style EO-Ledge: 53 ETM
z2 //inspection
F L2 D R' D2 U' R' F R2 u //p223
R' U R2 S R S' //EO
R2 U R2 U' f R' f' //belt
U R U2 R U R' U R' //6CO
U R2 U' R2 //Anti APDR
U2 R U2 R2 U' R' U R' U' R2 U D' R U2 R' U2 D' //PLLCS

Next: B U2 F2 D B2 R2 D F2 U2 R2 U2 R' F2 U' F2 L' B2 R' F'


----------



## Pyjam (Apr 6, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> B U2 F2 D B2 R2 D F2 U2 R2 U2 R' F2 U' F2 L' B2 R' F'



z' E2 F u F' // FB
U R r U' F' U' F r' R' U2 r U R' // SB
R' F R U R' U' F' U R // CMLL+EO
M2' U' M' U2 M U M' U2 M // LSE
35 STM

NEXT : L2 D2 U2 B2 D2 R' B2 L F2 D2 R F L' U B' U2 B R2 D L' D2
—


----------



## tsmosher (Apr 6, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : L2 D2 U2 B2 D2 R' B2 L F2 D2 R F L' U B' U2 B R2 D L' D2



[62 STM]
y2 z' // inspection
D' F D' L B' // dBL square
R' U' R U2 F' // FB (DL)
R U' R' U' M' U' M // EObelt
U2 S' U2 S M2 U' M2 // DF/DB (2x2x3) - This also solved DR inadvertently, and I just ran with it.
U2 R U' R' U2 R U' R' // FR pair
U2 R' U R U2 R' U R // BR pair
U' R2 D' R U2 R' D R2 U R' U R // COLL
M' U' M2 U' M2 U' M' U2 M2 U // Z-EPLL

NEXT: U' B' U2 B2 R2 D B2 L2 R2 F2 D' F' U L' U' F2 U2 L' R'


----------



## Pyjam (Apr 6, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> U' B' U2 B2 R2 D B2 L2 R2 F2 D' F' U L' U' F2 U2 L' R'



Petrus FMC : 27 HTM
x2 y F D // Pseudo 2x2x2 (drb)
U L' D F' // EO
U' D2 L2 U D' L U L' D2 L2 // Pseudo left block (dL)
U R U R' U2 R U' R' // Pseudo right block (dR)
U2 L2 D // Undo premoves

NEXT : U' L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D U R2 U L2 B' L F2 L B' D' L2 D2 R'
—


----------



## fortissim2 (Apr 6, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : U' L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D U R2 U L2 B' L F2 L B' D' L2 D2 R'



y
R D F' D B2' D
U R U R' L U L2' U' L R' U' R
U' L' U' L U L' U' L
F' U2' F U' R U R'
U' r U2' R' U' R U' r'
F' U' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 U

Next: D2 R' B R2 B2 U' B L U2 F' R2 B' R2 B' R2 B2 L2 U2 F D2


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Apr 6, 2021)

fortissim2 said:


> Next: D2 R' B R2 B2 U' B L U2 F' R2 B' R2 B' R2 B2 L2 U2 F D2


x‘ //Inspection
L F‘ L‘ D U L‘ u2 //Cross with setting up first two pairs perfectly
F R‘ F‘ R // 1st pair
R‘ U R U‘ R‘ U R //2nd pair
L U L‘ U y‘ L‘ U L //3rd pair with setting up 4th pair
U2 R U‘ R‘ //4th pair
U M U R U R‘ U‘ R‘ F R F‘ M‘ // ``awkward`` OLL case
U‘ x R2 D2 R U R‘ D2 R U‘ R // Ab perm

Next: D' U2 B2 F2 L' D2 F2 R2 B2 U2 R U2 R' B' R D' U L U R D2


----------



## carcass (Apr 7, 2021)

nico_german_cuber said:


> D' U2 B2 F2 L' D2 F2 R2 B2 U2 R U2 R' B' R D' U L U R D2


ZZ-A w/ EO cross
R2 U L' U' B//EO
D2 L2 U2 L//Cross+FL
D2 R U2 R' U D2 L U' L'//BL
D U2 R' U' R D'//FR
U2 R' U' R U R' U' R//BR
U R' U' R F R2 D' R U R' D R2 U' F'//Finally, a ZBLL I actually know
NEXT SCRAMBLE: D R2 B2 D' R2 D R2 U2 F2 D' B2 L' F' D' F' D2 B' U L U'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Apr 7, 2021)

carcass said:


> D R2 B2 D' R2 D R2 U2 F2 D' B2 L' F' D' F' D2 B' U L U'


Mehta anti APDR: 50 ETM
//lots of blocks and solved edges, hmm...
B' F' L F2 U L' U' L R2 u' R2 u' R2 //FB+3QB
F' U F U2 S' U S //EOLE
U R' U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' U' R2 //6CO+Anti APDR
U R' U' R U2 R' U' R2 U R' U D' R U2 R' D' //PLLCS

Nautilus: 54 ETM
//lots of blocks and solved edges, hmm...
B' F' L F2 U L' U' L R2 u' R2 u' //p223
U' R U R2 U' R d //pair
U r' U r U' f R f' U R' U' R //pair
U2 R U R' U R' F R F' R U2 R' //OLL
U' D2 R2 B2 R F R' B2 R F' R //PLL

Next: U2 B' L F2 L' F2 U2 L2 R D2 F2 R2 B' L' D' R2 B D B'


----------



## Pyjam (Apr 7, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> U2 B' L F2 L' F2 U2 L2 R D2 F2 R2 B' L' D' R2 B D B'



z2 y F L S2 D // dL
M U' r2 U' r' // EO
U r U2 M // dl
R2 U R U' R U' R2 // F2L-1E
U' S' U2 S // F2L
R' U2 R' D' R U R' D R U' R U R' U R // Good ZBLL Sune
39 STM

z2 y F L S2 D // dL
M U' r2 U' r' // EO
U r U2 M // dl
U' R2 U' S' U2 S // F2L-1E
R' U L U' R U L' // CLL
U' M2' R U M2' U M' U2 r' // F2L, AB3E
M U2 M' // L3E
38 STM

NEXT : L D2 R' U2 B2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 L' U F2 U R B U L' F' R2 U2
—


----------



## fortissim2 (Apr 7, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : L D2 R' U2 B2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 L' U F2 U R B U L' F' R2 U2


z2 y'
R' D R2 D U2 R' F U' F'
U R U' R' U R' U' R
L U L' U L U' L'
U2 R U R' U2' R U R'
F' r U r' U' S r' F r S'
L' U' L U D' L2' U L' U L U' L U' L2' D U'

Next: F' U2 B' F' L2 U2 B D2 U2 L2 F L D' F L' D' F L' U B'


----------



## L1meDaBestest (Apr 8, 2021)

Cool solve where I managed to plan Pseudo F2L-1 in inspection.

Generated By csTimer on 2021-04-08
single: 8.184

Time List:
1. 8.184 U L F2 L' B2 L2 D2 F2 U2 R D2 R B2 U' B' D2 R2 B' L' F' D'

z2 // Inspection
F’ U’ L F’ L’ U L’ U2 L U’ L’ U L y M U2 M’ // Pseudo F2L-1 16/16
U’ y’ R’ U R U’ R’ U’ R D’ // 4th pair 9/25
U' r U2 R' U' R U' r' // OLL 8/33
F' R U R' U' R' F R2 F U' R' U' R U F' R' U2 // PLL+AUF 17/50

That last layer is probably the biggest lie I've ever seen, and if the cubing gods decided to cooperate this solve would've been incredible. Either way the main point is the F2L which I'm really happy with.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Apr 8, 2021)

fortissim2 said:


> F' U2 B' F' L2 U2 B D2 U2 L2 F L D' F L' D' F L' U B'


Mehta-APDR: 58 ETM
U' R2 F R F' L B U R' U' R //FB
D F' D R' U R //3QB
E R U' R' U2 S' U S //EOLE
U2 R' U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R U' R2 U' R2 U' R2 //6CO+APDR
R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' D' U2 //PLL

Mehta Anti-APDR with a different EO-Ledge: 54 ETM
z2 //inspection
U' F R' F' u R' U R L2 U R U R' //223
U L //3QB
f' L S2 F U S' //EOLE
D2 F R' F' r U R U' r' //6CO
R2 U2 R2 S R2 S' R2 //Anti APDR
U R2 U' R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' E2 //PLLCS

I really need to be more efficient lol

Next: R' U F L2 F2 B L' D2 B' D2 F B2 L2 F L2 U2 F R2 D' F'


----------



## branson_lau (Apr 8, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Mehta-APDR: 58 ETM
> U' R2 F R F' L B U R' U' R //FB
> D F' D R' U R //3QB
> E R U' R' U2 S' U S //EOLE
> ...


x y 
U L U2 D' L D L F U' R U R U R' F'//xx cross
R U2 R'//f2l 3
d' y R' F R F' r U' r' U' r U r'//ols 
U2 R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R2 D U' R' U R D' U2// pll Gc

next: U R D B' D2 F' R D R2 F' U2 F2 U2 F U2 B R2 F' D2 R2 L'


----------



## tsmosher (Apr 8, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: R' U F L2 F2 B L' D2 B' D2 F B2 L2 F L2 U2 F R2 D' F'



Method: 42 (mirrored onto the FL square - ugh, that was difficult)
[62 STM]
x R D' R U2 L U' L' B2 // FB
U2 L' U2 L U' L F' L' F L // square
U' M' U2 M U2 Lw' U' Lw // EO
M2 U' L' U' M2 // DFDB (and transform)
U Rw U R' U' Rw' F R F' // 5CO
U2 B L' B' Lw U L U' Lw' // 5CP
U2 L U // un-transform
Lw' M' U M2 U2' M2 U M Lw // L5EP-FL
U // AUF

NEXT: L2 U2 B2 L2 F2 L B2 U2 R' U2 R2 D' L' F R2 B' D' R' B2 F


----------



## trangium (Apr 8, 2021)

L1meDaBestest said:


> Cool solve where I managed to plan Pseudo F2L-1 in inspection.
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2021-04-08
> single: 8.184
> ...


Alternative last layer:
U // align block
z' y' L' U L // OLL
R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 L R U2 // PLL


----------



## Pyjam (Apr 9, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> L2 U2 B2 L2 F2 L B2 U2 R' U2 R2 D' L' F R2 B' D' R' B2 F



y2 x' D L' U' L R2 B F2 R2 F' // FB
U' R F' U' F R' U' r' U R // SB
F U R U' R' F' // CMLL
M' U2 M' U M' U' M' U' // LSE
33 STM

NEXT : F' U2 L2 F' L2 R2 F' R2 D2 B2 R2 D B2 F2 L' R' D' R' B' F2 U2
—


----------



## Cubing Forever (Apr 9, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> F' U2 L2 F' L2 R2 F' R2 D2 B2 R2 D B2 F2 L' R' D' R' B' F2 U2


CFOP- 64 ETM
U' F2 L' B U' L2 D2 R2 //Cross
R' U R F' U' F //pair
R' U2 R U2 L U L' //pair
U' f R f' //pair
U F U2 R U2 R' U R U2 R' F' //Pair
U' R U2 R2 F R F' R U2 R' //OLL
x' [R U' R', D][R U R', D] F //PLL

CFCE with a different LS: 52 ETM
U' F2 L' B U' L2 D2 R2 //Cross
R' U R F' U' F //pair
R' U2 R U2 L U L' //pair
U' f R f' //pair
U2 L' U L U' L' U L //LS
U' F R' F' R U2 F R' F' R2 U2 R' //CLL
M' U' M U2 M' U' M //ELL

Next: R2 F D F2 U2 L' D R' F R2 B2 R2 D R2 L2 D R2 F2 U' B2


----------



## branson_lau (Apr 9, 2021)

CN ZB
scrammble: R2 F D F2 U2 L' D R' F R2 B2 R2 D R2 L2 D R2 F2 U' B2
L B F u' F U R D' // cross (8)
R' U2 R // 1st pair (3)
d R U' R' // 2nd pair (4)
r U' r' F // 3rd pair (4)
U R' U' R // 4th pair (4)
U2 R U2 R' U' R U R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'//zbll

next: L2 B' D2 F' D2 B' L2 D2 B L2 B L' U2 R2 B L U R2 B2 R'


----------



## fun at the joy (Apr 9, 2021)

branson_lau said:


> next: L2 B' D2 F' D2 B' L2 D2 B L2 B L' U2 R2 B L U R2 B2 R'


x' z'
r' B' R2' F D2 // cross
R U R' // f2l1
L U (L') // f2l2
(L') U2 L U R' U' R // f2l3
F U F' r U' r' F // blocks
D R2' D' R2 D R2' U2' R2 D' R2' D R2 D' // solved
37 htm

cfop
x' z'
r' B' R2' F D2 // cross
R U R' // f2l1
L U L' // f2l2
y' U R U' R' U2 R U2' R' // f2l3
U' M U L U' l' // ols
U2 R U R2' F' R U R U' R' F R U' R' // pll
39 htm

next: F L' D2 R D2 U2 L2 R' F2 L' F2 U2 F D' B' D' F' U L2 B' L'


----------



## Pyjam (Apr 9, 2021)

fun at the joy said:


> F L' D2 R D2 U2 L2 R' F2 L' F2 U2 F D' B' D' F' U L2 B' L'



y x2 
F D2 M' D' M' L D' // EO line
U R2 L U2 R U' R2 U2 R2 U R2 U' R2 // Right block
U2 L U' L2 S U2 S' // Left block
U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' // Last layer
35 STM

NEXT : L2 F2 D L2 U2 L2 U R2 D' B2 R' B R2 D' U2 R2 B' D2 R
—


----------



## branson_lau (Apr 9, 2021)

L2 F2 D L2 U2 L2 U R2 D' B2 R' B R2 D' U2 R2 B' D2 R
z2
R2' F U'// pseudo cross
L U2 L' U' L U2 L'//pseudo 1
d L U L' //pseudo 2
R' U R d' U' R U R'// pseudo 3
U L' U' l U L' U' L2 l' u//pseudo zbls//psuedo ols(CP)
R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2//epll
OK this solution is insane


next: L D B D2 L2 U R2 D R2 U2 B2 U F2 L R' D' F2 U2 L F


----------



## tsmosher (Apr 9, 2021)

branson_lau said:


> L D B D2 L2 U R2 D R2 U2 B2 U F2 L R' D' F2 U2 L F



A well-commented Mehta-6CO solve.
Other D corner was in DBR misoriented, so I opted away from DCAL.

[59 STM]
x' z' E S2
M' U2 M2 U M // FB (7 moves) (target: 9 moves)
R Uw R' Uw' R' U R' // 223 (14 moves) (target: 15 moves)
Uw' R U' R' Uw' // 3QB (19 moves) (target: 22 moves)
U' S' U S // kick up last belt edge and solve EO intuitively
R U' R' // EOBelt (26 moves) (target: 32 moves)
R2 U2 R2 // solve DFR (29 moves) (target: 36 moves)
U2 // recognize the 6CO case: TL (T OLL with left side incorrect)
R' U R U R' U2 R // 6CO
U2 // recognize the 6CP case: OA (APDR not worth it with edge at 3:00)
D' R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 D // 6CP
U2 // recognize the L5EP case: A4 (L & F adj. headlights with 4 distinct colors)
R U R' U R' U' R' U' R2 U2 R // L5EP

NEXT: F B' D F2 D F D R U2 B2 R U2 D2 R2 D2 L2 F2 D2 R


----------



## fortissim2 (Apr 9, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: F B' D F2 D F D R U2 B2 R U2 D2 R2 D2 L2 F2 D2 R



*me trying to do something cool but I don't know what I'm doing*
x2
L' B2' R' F R
D U R U' R' U' R U' R2' U' R u'
U2 L' U2 L y' U R U' R'
U L' U L d R U' R' U2' R' F R F'
M2' U2' M U' M2' U' M2' U' M U

Next: R' D' L2 U2 B2 L' F2 U2 L' D2 B2 R D' R' F U2 L' B2 D


----------



## carcass (Apr 9, 2021)

fortissim2 said:


> R' D' L2 U2 B2 L' F2 U2 L' D2 B2 R D' R' F U2 L' B2 D


43 STM
x y//Inspection
U L' U2 R U R' D2//bdl
U2 R2 F' U R' F//Pseudo dl
R U F' U' F U' F' L' U2 L//2 F2L pairs + FR Pair
y r U r' y' R D r' U r D' R' //VLS
x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' l U2//PLL

NEXT SCRAMBLE: F' D2 B2 L2 R2 B' U2 F' R2 F' L' B2 F' U' L' D' L2 R' D2 U2


----------



## fortissim2 (Apr 9, 2021)

carcass said:


> NEXT SCRAMBLE: F' D2 B2 L2 R2 B' U2 F' R2 F' L' B2 F' U' L' D' L2 R' D2 U2


My first ever FMC attempt, of course I don't know what I'm doing 

y'
R U' F U D' F2
f' L2 B
U2 L' U F' L' F L' U L S U2 S'
y2 R U R' U R' F R F' R U2 R'
M2 U2 M2 U M2 U2 M2
45 HTM and 39 STM I think!

Next: L2 D2 B2 L2 D2 U2 B D2 B' L2 B' R' F' L' D' L2 F R' U R F


----------



## carcass (Apr 9, 2021)

fortissim2 said:


> L2 D2 B2 L2 D2 U2 B D2 B' L2 B' R' F' L' D' L2 F R' U R F


44 STM
x//Inspection
U2 L2 F U R2 L' U//Pair and 2x2x2 with Misaligned Centers
E2 M' E2 M//Center Correction
F D R2 D' l'//bd
y' U2 R U R' y//Setup to M-CELL
U2 L' U R U2 L F2 D R D' F2 R'//Awful L5C alg because i couldn't find a better one
U2 M' U' M' U M U' M' U' M' U M'//L5E
NEXT SCRAMBLE: B2 U2 R2 U2 L2 B2 F R2 B D2 B D L' B' L2 B U2 F2 L U' R


----------



## tsmosher (Apr 10, 2021)

carcass said:


> NEXT SCRAMBLE: B2 U2 R2 U2 L2 B2 F R2 B D2 B D L' B' L2 B U2 F2 L U' R



[48 STM]
Off to a great start, but bad edges, a longer COLL.
A shorter solve was not in the cards for me...
x2 y2 // inspect
R2 U' L' B // 222
F U2 F' U F' // FL pair
M2 B' R B // dFR square
B U2 B' // set up for insert
U R D Rw' U Rw D' R2 U' R // VHLS to avoid 4-flip
U' R U R' U F' R U2 R' U2 R' F R // COLL
U2 M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 M' U' // LSE (kinda freestyle since everything was oriented and phased)

NEXT: B2 F2 R2 U2 F2 D2 R2 U' B2 U' R' D F2 R2 B' R' D B2 L' U'


----------



## Pyjam (Apr 10, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> B2 F2 R2 U2 F2 D2 R2 U' B2 U' R' D F2 R2 B' R' D B2 L' U'



ZZ➜Roux method:
L2 B' L D' // EO line
U R U' L' E2 L E2 L // Left block
U R U R' U' R2 U' R2 // Right block – DR
y' F R U R' U' R U R' F R' F' R U' F' // ZBLL
M U2 M' // L3E
37 STM

NEXT : D2 L2 D' B2 L2 D F2 L2 R2 F2 U' R F L2 U' L' U R B2 L' B'
—


----------



## tsmosher (Apr 11, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : D2 L2 D' B2 L2 D F2 L2 R2 F2 U' R F L2 U' L' U R B2 L' B'
> —



Method: 42
Not sure I'm in love with this method.

Best attempt:
(Solved EO earlier and used OCLL algs preserving EO.)
[47 ETM]
y x' // inspect
B2 // triplet
Uw' R' E' R2 M2 U R' Uw2 // FB
M U' M' R2 U M2 // DF DB
R2 Dw' R U R' // square
y L U L' // transform (oriented corner and edge)
F U R U' R' F' // EO
U' R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R // OCLL
F Lw' U' L U Lw F' // Transformed COLL (ended up solving all my edges!!)

First attempt:
[67 STM]
y x' // inspect
B2 // triplet
Uw' R' E' R2 M2 U R' Uw2 // FB (9 moves)
M U' M' R2 U M2 // DF DB (6 moves)
R2 Dw' R U R' // square
y L U L' // transform (oriented corner and edge) (9 moves ETM)
U2 F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' // CO
U // recog
L U' L' U2' L R U' L' U R' // Transformed COLL
M U R U R' U' M2 U R U' Rw' // EO that miraculously solves FL
L // untransform
U M2 U M U2 M' U M2 // U-EPLL
U' // AUF

Very slight improvement using a different alg for CO:
[65 STM]
y x' // inspect
B2 // triplet
Uw' R' E' R2 M2 U R' Uw2 // FB
M U' M' R2 U M2 // DF DB
R2 Dw' R U R' // square
y L U L' // transform (oriented corner and edge)
U2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // bruno
U' // recog
L U' L' U2' L R U' L' U R' // Transformed COLL
R U R' U' M' U R U' Rw' // EO that also somehow miraculously solves FL
U L // untransform
U M2 U M U2 M' U M2 // U-EPLL
U' // AUF

Next: F2 L2 U' L2 U2 F2 L2 U' R2 U' F2 U2 B L D U' B' D L B' D'


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 11, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> Next: F2 L2 U' L2 U2 F2 L2 U' R2 U' F2 U2 B L D U' B' D L B' D'


CFOP with meh ending (56 STM)
R U D' R B' U' L2 // Cross
U R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R' U' R U' R' L U2 L' // F2L 1+2
D R U' R' D' // F2L 3
y' U R' U' R U' R' U R // F2L 4
U r U R' U R' F R F' R U2 r' // OLL
M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 U // PLL
alg.cubing.net

U' F R U R' U' F' U' R U2 R' U' R U R' // EO+F2L 4
U R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // OLL
M2 u' M2 u2 M2 u' M2 U' // PLL for the memes (60 STM)
alg.cubing.net

Mehta (APDR), 49 STM, 48 with cancellations (Mehta efficiency PB!)
B2 L' B' F2 D2 L2 U' L D' L' U2 L // FB
u2 R' E2 R E R' u R U' R' // EO Belt
R2 U R2 U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' // 6CO
U' R2 U R2 // APDR
U r U' L D2 L' U L D2 L' r' U // PLL
alg.cubing.net

Next: B' R' D' B2 U2 L B' U B2 U' R2 D' F2 R2 D' F2 R2 D2 R2 L


----------



## Pyjam (Apr 11, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> B' R' D' B2 U2 L B' U B2 U' R2 D' F2 R2 D' F2 R2 D2 R2 L



x2 F2 D2 R F' D R2 D L' R2 D2 R D // EO + 2x2x2 + pair
L U2 r' U2 R F' r R // F2L –1
U' L' U' L U L' // F2L + OLL
R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 U' // PLL G
39 STM

y' x
u2 F R u2 R r2' U' F // FB
U2 r R U r2 U2 M U r' // SB
U2 R U2 R D r' U2 r D' r2' // CMLL
U M U M' U M U M U' M2' U' // LSE
38 STM

x' R2 r' u R U2 r' B r' // 2x2x3
F R' F2 U F // EO
R U2 R' U R' U' R' // F2L –1 + pair
U L' U2 R U R' U2 L U R U' R' // LSLL
32 HTM

NEXT : D' F R' F2 D2 L2 D' F2 L B2 D2 B L2 U2 R2 B L2 F L2 F'
—


----------



## fun at the joy (Apr 11, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : D' F R' F2 D2 L2 D' F2 L B2 D2 B L2 U2 R2 B L2 F L2 F'
> —


y' z2
F2 R2 D2 // 222
F2 R F' // eo
U R' U2' F2 // 223
U' R' S R2' S' R2 // f2l-1
U R U' R' U2 R U // f2l
y l U' R' D' R U R' F2 // l3c
31 stm

next: L2 F2 L2 B' L2 F' D2 L2 F L2 F' R D2 U' B' D' B' U' L2


----------



## Pyjam (Apr 11, 2021)

fun at the joy said:


> L2 F2 L2 B' L2 F' D2 L2 F L2 F' R D2 U' B' D' B' U' L2



x' R2' F' M F R' F2 D // EO line
U2 R' U2 R U2 R2 U R L2 U' L' // F2L –1
U' D' L' U L2 U' L2 U' L2 U2 L' D // Solved
30 STM

NEXT : U2 L2 U2 L B2 L' B2 L D2 U' B2 U' B' D U' B2 D2 R U2
—


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 12, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : U2 L2 U2 L B2 L' B2 L D2 U' B2 U' B' D U' B2 D2 R U2


CFOP, 51 STM
U R F U' R D' // Cross
U' f R f' // F2L 1
R U2 R' // F2L 2
U' L' U' L U2 L' U L // F2L 3
U2 L U' L' // F2L 4
U' L U F' U' L' U L F L' // OLL
U R U R' F' R U2 R' U2 R' F R U R U2 R' // PLL
alg.cubing.net

Mehta-OS (APDR), 54 STM
R F L' U2 L R U2 L U L' // FB
U' R' U2 u R u2 F' U' F u2 // 3QB
R U2 R' F U R U' R' F' // EOLE+6CO
U' R2 U2 R2 U R2 U2 R2 // APDR
U2 R U R' F' R U2 R' U2 R' F R U R U2 R' D2 // PLL
alg.cubing.net

Next: U2 B2 F L2 D2 B' L2 U2 L U F2 L R D2 R2 U' F


----------



## tsmosher (Apr 12, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next: U2 B2 F L2 D2 B' L2 U2 L U F2 L R D2 R2 U' F



Better solution
[57 STM]
x // inspect
B' U' S L // position triplet (4)
E' R U Rw' U' M2 // DF DB (6/10)
Uw' R' E2 R Uw' // FR BR (5/15)
R2 U2 R U R' U' R // B pair (7/22)
U f' U S U F // EO (6/28)
U2 R' U2 R2 U R2 U R // F pair (8/36)
U' S' U2 S // JTLE (4/40)
U D R2 U' R U' R U R' U R2 D' U R U' R' // G-PLL (16/56)
U2 // AUF (1/57)

First solution
[60 STM]
x // inspect
B' U' S L // position triplet (4)
E' R U Rw' U' M2 // DF DB (6/10)
Uw' R' E2 R Uw' // FR BR (5/15)
R2 U2 R U R' U' R // B pair (7/22)
U2 F' U F R' F R F' // F pair (8/30)
U2 R Rw U' M U2 M' U' Rw' R' // EO (10/40)
U Rw' F R F' Rw U' R' U' R U' R' // COLL (12/52)
M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 // U-PLL (7/59)
U // AUF (1/60)

NEXT: L2 U' B2 L' D' B U L D2 L2 B' L2 B R2 F' L2 B' R2 B' L2


----------



## Pyjam (Apr 12, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> U2 B2 F L2 D2 B' L2 U2 L U F2 L R D2 R2 U' F



z2 D L2 D L' B L2 // 2x2x2
U R U' L D R' D' L' U R // 2x2x3
F U R' F' // EO
R2 U R' // F2L –1
U L' U L U2 R U' L' U R' U2 L // LSLL
35 HTM

NEXT : F2 B' D' L' U2 R B' R2 U F D2 B' D2 R2 D2 B' L2 F' D2 R2
—


----------



## tsmosher (Apr 12, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : F2 B' D' L' U2 R B' R2 U F D2 B' D2 R2 D2 B' L2 F' D2 R2



[57 STM]
x' z // inspect
U S2 // triplet (2)
R U M R' U' M2 // DF+DB (8 for FB)
E Uw' R Uw' R Uw R U' R' Uw2 // FR+BR (16 for 223)
U2 R U R' B' R B R' // BR pair (8)
U' S' U' S // EO+DR (4)
U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' // FR pair (8)
U R L' U R' U' L U2 R U2 R' // COLL (11)
U2 M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 // U-EPLL (8)

NEXT: F2 L B' R' D L' B' U2 R' B2 R2 U2 F L2 B R2 F' U2 B' L2 U2


----------



## Pyjam (Apr 13, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> F2 L B' R' D L' B' U2 R' B2 R2 U2 F L2 B R2 F' U2 B' L2 U2



z' F2 U' M2' E' R' U2 B // Left block
U R U' F R F' r // CO
M' U' M' // EO
U R S R2 S' R // Right block
U' M' d2 M' U2 // F2L, AB3C
x' R2 D2 R' U' R D2 R' U l' // PLL A
37 STM

NEXT : D2 R2 D2 F2 U F2 L2 D F2 U2 B2 R' B' D' B' L2 D2 F R B' D'
—


----------



## fun at the joy (Apr 13, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : D2 R2 D2 F2 U F2 L2 D F2 U2 B2 R' B' D' B' L2 D2 F R B' D'
> —


x' z'
r R' D' R' L2 f R' f' D2 F' // xxcross
U2 R U' R' L' U' L // f2l3
y' U2 R' U R U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R2 U R // lsll
37 htm

next: B2 L' D2 B L U2 B' D U2 B U2 R2 D2 F2 U2 F L2 U2 B U


----------



## tsmosher (Apr 13, 2021)

fun at the joy said:


> next: B2 L' D2 B L U2 B' D U2 B U2 R2 D2 F2 U2 F L2 U2 B U



[51 STM]
x' y2 // inspect
R2 F2 // triplet
M2 U Rw U Rw2 // DF+DB
Uw R E' R E2 // FR+BR
D R B' R' B D' // BR pair
Fw' U S U F // EO
R' U' R U R // FR pair
U S' U2 S // JTLE
L' U R U' L U L' U R' U' L U2 R U2 R' // V-PLL
E2 M E2 M' // fix centers

went back and did a cleaner insertion on the B pair
wound up 3 moves longer...sigh
[54 STM]
x' y2 // inspect
R2 F2 // triplet
M2 U Rw U Rw2 // DF+DB
Uw R E' R E2 // FR+BR
R2 U R U' R2 // B
U' Fw' U' Fw // EO
U2 R U2 R' U' R U R' // F
R U2 R' U' R U' R2 U2 R U R' U R // COLL
S' U2 S U S' U2 S // L5
U Uw2 M E2 M' // fix centers

NEXT: R2 D' U' F2 U' R2 F2 R2 U' F2 D' F' R B' D2 B' L' D' F' U' L'


----------



## Pyjam (Apr 13, 2021)

fun at the joy said:


> B2 L' D2 B L U2 B' D U2 B U2 R2 D2 F2 U2 F L2 U2 B U


r2 D' r U2 B r' // pseudo 2x2x2
F' U2 F U2 f' L' f // pseudo 2x2x3
R' F R2 F' // EO
U2 R2 S R2 S' R' // F2L
y' R U R' U R U' R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' // COLL
E2 // Solved
Too bad, triple Sune isn't really the shortest alg. 39 STM



tsmosher said:


> R2 D' U' F2 U' R2 F2 R2 U' F2 D' F' R B' D2 B' L' D' F' U' L'


y x R2 r B u R' B2 // FB
U R U M' R' U2 R' r' U R' U2 R // SB
F R U' R' U R U R' F' // CMLL
U' M U' M' U M U' M2' U2 M U2 // LSE
38 STM

NEXT : F2 U' R' B L' F' R' U L2 U' F' L2 U2 B2 R2 U2 F' D2 F2 R2 B'
—


----------



## tsmosher (Apr 14, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : F2 U' R' B L' F' R' U L2 U' F' L2 U2 B2 R2 U2 F' D2 F2 R2 B'



[50 STM]
y2 // inspect
U2 Rw' U M F2 M' // FB (6)
R E2 R' E2 R' Uw' // 223 (12)
U2 R U' R2 // BR pair (4)
Fw' U S U F // EO (5)
U R U' R' U R U R' // FR pair (8)
U R' U R2 D Rw' U2 Rw D' R2' U' R // COLL (12) - T/RR
F2 (U' Rw2 F2) R2 (U' F2 Rw2) // L5EP (8) - A2
U2 // AUF (1)

NEXT: L2 F2 U' F R' U' F R' L' D2 F' U2 F2 D2 L2 B' D2 R2 F R2


----------



## tsmosher (Apr 14, 2021)

camicio said:


> R D2 U' B2 R' B2 R' L2 D2 L F2 D2 U B' F' D' F2 L2 R F2 D2



x' y
R' B' // pseudo FB
R' U' // pseudo DF+DB
M' // move red center up
Uw' M // move red center down
E' M' // DF+DB (223 solved, 9 moves)
F R2 F' R // dFR square (4) (F2L-1 solved, 13 moves)
U2 R' U' M U' R U M' // BR pair (8)
Fw R U R' U' Fw' // (E)OLL
U R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U' // F-PLL

NEXT: R2 F2 L2 B L2 F' R2 B U2 B2 R2 D2 R' U L F2 U2 L' D2 F' L2


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 14, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: R2 F2 L2 B L2 F' R2 B U2 B2 R2 D2 R' U L F2 U2 L' D2 F' L2



[U' R' D R : [U, R D' R']]
[F, R B' R']
[R D R', U'] [D : [U', R D' R']] //buffer and one twisted corner
D R U' R' U R U' R' D R U R' U' R U R' D2 //two twisted corners

//edges now
U2 M' U' R E' R2 E R U' M
D R D' M' D R' D' F M F'
[L E L', U2] [U2:[ S', L2]]

Next: U D' L F' B L' B2 U F2 R2 F2 R' U2 R2 B2 D2 B2 R D2 L' U


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 15, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: U D' L F' B L' B2 U F2 R2 F2 R' U2 R2 B2 D2 B2 R D2 L' U


CFOP, 54 STM
x2 // Inspection
U' R' B' L2 U f' U f S U S' U F2 // XX-Cross
U L' U2 L U L' U' L // F2L 3
U' R U R' U R' F R F' // F2L 4
U' R U R' U R U2 R' // OLL
R U R' F' R U2 R' U2 R' F R U R U2 R' U // PLL
alg.cubing.net

Petrus with the same start, 43 STM
x2 // Inspection
U' R' B' L2 U f' U f S U S' U F2 // 2x2x3
R U' R' U' F R U R' // EO
y' U R2 U' R U' R' U R U2 R U' R' // F2L
U' R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' U' // ZBLL
alg.cubing.net

ZZ, 64 STM
U L D' F' L B U B' U B' U' B // EO Line
R' U R2 U R U' L U L2 U L' U L U' L' U' L // Left
D' U' R U' R' U R U R' // Right with pseudoslotting
U R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' // OLL
U2 R' U' R U D' R2 U R' U R U' R U' R2 D2 // PLL
alg.cubing.net

Next: R2 U2 B U L D' L U' F D2 R' U2 R2 U2 R B2 U2 L' D2 B2 R2


----------



## tsmosher (Apr 15, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next: R2 U2 B U L D' L U' F D2 R' U2 R2 U2 R B2 U2 L' D2 B2 R2



[38 STM]
x2 y // inspect
U2 S' // triplet
M2 U' R' M2 E R2 E2 // FB
U M2 // DF+DB
U2 F U R U' R F' // BR
U Fw' U Fw // EO
U' R' U' R U R // FR
// CPLL skip!
U S' U2 S // 7th edge
M2 U' M' U2 M' U // LSE

NEXT: U B' U2 L2 D F2 D2 B2 L2 U' R2 B' D F' U' L' U L2 R


----------



## Pyjam (Apr 15, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> U B' U2 L2 D F2 D2 B2 L2 U' R2 B' D F' U' L' U L2 R



x2 D R U' F U F2 // Square
B' U R2 U2 R' F' U2 L' F // F2B –1 pair
R' U2 L U' L' U2 R // F2B + C(U)
y M U M U M' U M' U' M2 U' M U2 M // LSE
35 STM

NEXT : U' R2 F2 U2 R2 B2 U' B2 D2 L2 B' D2 L B2 F D' U2 F2 L2
—


----------



## tsmosher (Apr 15, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : U' R2 F2 U2 R2 B2 U' B2 D2 L2 B' D2 L B2 F D' U2 F2 L2



[62 STM]

y // inspect
R U R B2 D R' D' // FB (8)
U M U2 M // DF+DB (4)
Dw' R U' R' U R' F R F' // BR pair (9)
F U' F' R' F' R // EO (6)
Dw U R' U' R' U' R U R U R // FR pair (11)
U2 F R U' R' U R U R' U R U' R' F' // COLL (14)
S R2 S' R2 // 7th edge (4)
U' M' U2 M2 U2 M' U' // LSE (7)

NEXT: U' L2 D F D' R B U B2 R2 U F2 B2 R2 U R2 U' R2 U' B


----------



## Cubing Forever (Apr 16, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> U' L2 D F D' R B U B2 R2 U F2 B2 R2 U R2 U' R2 U' B


Mehta 6CP w/cancellations: 56 ETM
z2 //inspection
//Blocks blocks blocks....
U F' B' R' B U F2 //FB
D2 u' R2 u R' u R2 u //3QB
R2 U R' U' R' U' F U R U' R' F' //EOLE
U' R2 F (R U R' U')3 F' U' R2 //Solve corners
U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R //L5EP

Mehta APDR: 54 ETM
z2 //inspection
//Blocks blocks blocks....
U F' B' R' B U F2 //FB
D2 u' R2 u R' u U R2 //3QB
E' R U' R' F U R U' R' F' //EOLE
U2 D' R U' R' D U' R U2 R' //6CO
U' R2 U' R2 U R2 U2 S R2 S' //APDR
M2 u' M2 u S' M2 S U'//PLL

Next: B' L' U B2 R2 D2 B L2 F' D2 B2 D2 F2 D L F2 L2 D' B U'


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 16, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: B' L' U B2 R2 D2 B L2 F' D2 B2 D2 F2 D L F2 L2 D' B U'



Edges solved using 5-cycles. The buffer taken is the UF buffer. There was one cycle break in the solve.

[F' : [U2, R D R']]
[U' D R' : [U', R' D R]]
[R' D' R, U']
[D : [U, R' D' R]]

//edges
U F' D S' D' R2 D' S D R2 F U' //UF-LF-BU-RD-DB
R' E2 F' L S L' S' F E2 R // UF-UR-UL-LD-FR
U' F' L' D2 S R S' R' D2 L F U // UF-LB-RB-FD-UL

Next: B R' B L2 U2 R2 D2 B' D2 B L2 F2 D2 F' L D' L' R2 D' B' U


----------



## Cubing Forever (Apr 16, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> B R' B L2 U2 R2 D2 B' D2 B L2 F2 D2 F' L D' L' R2 D' B' U


FreeFOP FMC stuff: 44 ETM
D R' D R2 B2 S U2 L //FB (8/8)
R' U2 R S2 U' S B' U2 B' U2 B' //F2L-1+EO (11/19)
U2 R' U R U' R' U' R //LS (8/27)
R' U2 R U R' U R U' R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2 //ZBLL (17/44)

Next: L2 U' R2 U L2 F2 U2 B2 F2 L2 D' B' R D2 F R U F R B'


----------



## branson_lau (Apr 16, 2021)

z2//inspection
F L' U' R' F U' R U' R' D U2' R' F R//xx cross
U2 R' U' R U2 F' r U r'//f2l 3
y U r U' R' U R U r'//zbls
U R' F' R U2 R U2' R' F U' R U' R'//zbll

next: D' R2 D L' F' R' U F R2 U' R2 D' L2 F2 D' R2 L2 U2 B2 L2(orange xxcross seems good for the scramble)


----------



## Cubing Forever (Apr 16, 2021)

branson_lau said:


> D' R2 D L' F' R' U F R2 U' R2 D' L2 F2 D' R2 L2 U2 B2 L2


CFOP(Thanks!!): 51 ETM
z' //inspection
M2 U2 M2 L' D R' U R D' L' U L D //xxcross
U F' U F U' F' U F //pair
U f R' f2 U f R' //pair
R U R' U' M' U R U' r' //OLL
R' d' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 U2 //PLL

Next: D2 B2 D2 F2 L2 B2 L' B2 D2 F2 L' U2 D L' B2 U2 R F R2 U' B2


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 16, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: D2 B2 D2 F2 L2 B2 L' B2 D2 F2 L' U2 D L' B2 U2 R F R2 U' B2



z2 y 
//corners
[D' R2 U' : [R D R', U2]]
[U' R : [R D R', U]]
[R' U' : [R U2 R', D]]

//edge
S' M2 R' S D' S' M' D r S //UF-RB-UB-DF-UL
M S D2 S' D' M' U S' D' S U' //UF-RD-RU-BD-DL
[E', L U L'] //3 cycle
M x //setup to 1LLL
U M U2 F U2 F' U' F2 U' F' L F' M2 L' 

Next: F2 R' U' F2 U' R2 U L2 D' L2 D2 F2 U F' D' B L2 F2 R' B


----------



## tsmosher (Apr 16, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: F2 R' U' F2 U' R2 U L2 D' L2 D2 F2 U F' D' B L2 F2 R' B



[48 STM]
y2 x' // inspect
R' B2 // triplet
R' E R U Uw2 R' E' // FB (9)
U2 M2 U2 R' U R // BR pair (6)
M2 U' F' L' U2 L F // EO (7)
U' M2 U' M2 // DF+DB (4)
R' U' R U R // DR+FR pair (5)
U' R U R' U R U2 R' // Sune COLL (8)
U M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 U // U-EPLL (9)

NEXT: L2 D' B2 D' B2 R2 B2 F2 R2 U B R F2 U' F U2 L' D' R' F


----------



## branson_lau (Apr 17, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> z' //inspection
> M2 U2 M2 L' D R' U R D' L' U L D //xxcross
> U F' U F U' F' U F //pair
> U f R' f2 U f R' //pair
> ...


my solution:
D' R2 D L' F' R' U F R2 U' R2 D' L2 F2 D' R2 L2 U2 B2 L2 
z'// inspection
U2 R' D2 R L' U2' y L' U L D // xxcross (10)
U R U' R' U d R' U' R // 3rd pair (9)
L' U L d R U' R2' U' R U' R' U2 R U // 4th pair wv(14)


NEXT: L2 D' B2 D' B2 R2 B2 F2 R2 U B R F2 U' F U2 L' D' R' F


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 17, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: L2 D' B2 D' B2 R2 B2 F2 R2 U B R F2 U' F U2 L' D' R' F


CFOP, 50 STM
F U' R' F B' L' // Cross
U' L U2 L' // F2L 1
R' U R F' U' F // F2L 2
R' U R U F U' F' // F2L 3
U f R f' U' R' U' R // F2L 4
U2 R U2 R2 F R F' R U2 R' // OLL
R2' U R2 S R2' S' U' R2 // PLL
alg.cubing.net

Next: R F2 R D2 R2 B2 F2 U2 L' B2 R' D' B U F2 D B2 L F2 D2


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 17, 2021)

branson_lau said:


> NEXT: L2 D' B2 D' B2 R2 B2 F2 R2 U B R F2 U' F U2 L' D' R' F



[U' D' R' : [R' D R, U']]
[D R': [F2, R D' R' D]]
[R B : [R' U R, D]]
[R D' R', U']
S' M' u' L' E' L U M S //UF-BR-LB-FL-LU
M' f M' D M S' D' F' M //UF-FR-LD-UB-RU
x' M2 U' R' U M' U' R U M' x //DF alg to get a 2e2e
S' M' U M U2 S U //2e2e
R U R' F' R U2 R' U2 R' F R U R U2 R' U' //R perm

Edit: Just realised that Ben has also posted a solution, at the same time.


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 17, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next: R F2 R D2 R2 B2 F2 U2 L' B2 R' D' B U F2 D B2 L F2 D2



[R D' R', U']
[U' : [F2, R B R']]
[D R D' R' : [R' D R, U2]]
[U R D' R' : [R' D R, U']]

U R U M' U' S R' S' U' M //UF-UB-DF-BR-DR
F' U2 L2 S L' S2 L' U2 f // UF-UR-UL-LB-DL
[E : [U, L E' L']] [L : (D' M D' M')2] 
[L E' L', U] [U, L' E2 L] //2 flip
R' U' F' (R U R' U') R' F R2 (U' R' U') R U R' U R //F perm


Next: U2 B' R2 U2 L2 U' B2 D B2 F2 U F D' L2 R F U L2 D'


----------



## Pyjam (Apr 17, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> U2 B' R2 U2 L2 U' B2 D B2 F2 U F D' L2 R F U L2 D'



z2 U R' U D' F' // EO dM
R L2 U' L' R2 U2 L2 // dL minus DLS
R2 U2 R U' R U' R U R2 U' R' U R // dR
L U' R' U L' U' R // CLL
U' S U2 S' // L3E
36 STM

NEXT : B2 R B2 D2 U2 R D2 R F2 L2 U2 B' R' F U B' L' R' D' U F'
—


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 17, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : B2 R B2 D2 U2 R D2 R F2 L2 U2 B' R' F U B' L' R' D' U F'


CFOP, 49 STM (48 with cancellations)
D2 R2 D L F' // Cross
R U' R' f R' f' // F2L 1
L U L' D F' U2 F D' // F2L 2
U2 L' U2 L U2 L' U L // F2L 3
y U R' U' R U R' U' (R) // F2L 4
(R') F' r U' r' F2 R // OLL
M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 // PLL
alg.cubing.net

Next: U2 B D' L2 U' R2 D2 B2 R2 D' B2 R2 D2 U' L' B U' B' D2 R B'


----------



## tsmosher (Apr 17, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : B2 R B2 D2 U2 R D2 R F2 L2 U2 B' R' F U B' L' R' D' U F'



Ben solved this at the same time as I did. 

[54 STM]
U2 R2 B2 M2 D' // triplet
M U' R2 U2 R E2 // FB
U' B U B' U Rw U Rw2 //dBR
U2 Rw U Rw' // EO
U R U2 R' U2 // pair
R U R' U' R U' R' // insert with phasing
U' M2 // DF+DB
U' R U' L' U R' U' L // COLL
U2 M2 U M U2 M' U M2 U' // U-EPLL

Anyone who knows ZBLL/ZZLL - How much better would this look with 1LLL?

Next: U2 B D' L2 U' R2 D2 B2 R2 D' B2 R2 D2 U' L' B U' B' D2 R B'


----------



## Petrus_EW (Apr 17, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next: U2 B D' L2 U' R2 D2 B2 R2 D' B2 R2 D2 U' L' B U' B' D2 R B'


Columns first
(y') S L// pair 1
M' U2 M2 U' R'//pair 2
M2' U2 B'//pair 3
M' U2 M2' B' U2 B// pair 4
U2 F R' F' r U R U' r'// COLL
U M2' U S' U' S2 U M' U M U' M' U M U M U2 M'// EOLR
U M2' U2 M2'// Resolved









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net


----------



## Petrus_EW (Apr 17, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> Next: U2 B D' L2 U' R2 D2 B2 R2 D' B2 R2 D2 U' L' B U' B' D2 R B'


Next


----------



## Pyjam (Apr 18, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> Anyone who knows ZBLL/ZZLL - How much better would this look with 1LLL?


There is a good alg for this case: back anti sune + coll L with cancellations (4 moves).
R' U2 R U R' U' R' D' R U2 R' D R2

U2 R2 B2 M2 D' // triplet
M U' R2 U2 R E2 // FB
U' B U B' U Rw U Rw2 //dBR
U2 Rw U Rw' // EO
U R U2 R' U2 // pair
R U R' U' R U' R' // insert with phasing
U' M2 // DF+DB
R' U2 R U R' U' R' D' R U2 R' D R2


----------



## tsmosher (Apr 18, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> There is a good alg for this case: back anti sune + coll L with cancellations (4 moves).
> R' U2 R U R' U' R' D' R U2 R' D R2
> 
> U2 R2 B2 M2 D' // triplet
> ...



Improvement of only 3 moves if you count the AUF.
Seems less spectacular than I was hoping, but this was a pretty optimal COLL+EPLL case with Niklas+U-EPLL.
I'm sure the difference would be more dramatic with a worst-case COLL+EPLL.


----------



## Pyjam (Apr 18, 2021)

A (R, U, D) alg with no regrip is the best you can hope for a ZBLL Sune, and is a lot better than (R, U, L, M).


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 18, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> Next: U2 B D' L2 U' R2 D2 B2 R2 D' B2 R2 D2 U' L' B U' B' D2 R B'


CFOP, 46 STM
y // Inspection
F L F R' U F2 // Cross
L U' L' R' U' R // F2L 1
U' F' U' F // F2L 2
L U L' // F2L 3
y' U' R U2 R' U R U' R' // F2L 4
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' // OLL
x' F' R' D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R2 // PLL
alg.cubing.net

Petrus, 51 STM
U2 M' U M D2 F D2 U L U' L' // 2x2x2
F U' F R2 F' R' // 2x2x3
U' L' U L // EO
y' R' U R2 U' R2 U R U' R' U R U R' // F2L
U' r U R' U' r' F R F' // OLL
M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 U2 // PLL
alg.cubing.net

Next: U2 B2 U2 R' B2 L2 B2 U2 R B2 D2 B R U L' D F D' R2 F2 R2


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 18, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next: U2 B2 U2 R' B2 L2 B2 U2 R B2 D2 B R U L' D F D' R2 F2 R2



[U R : [D2, R U' R']]
R U R' U' R U R' D R U' R' U R U' R' D'

//edge exec
L2 F' U' L E' L' E U F L2 // UF-FD-BU-UL-FL
F' R' F' M R2 D M' D' R2 F R F //UF-BD-RB-DL-UR
[R' f R' : [S', R2]] [R' U' R' : [E', R2]]
[U' : [U', R E' R']]
L' U' L F L' U' L U L F' L2 U L U //lefty Jperm

Next: B2 F2 L2 R2 D2 U L2 B2 D2 F2 U2 B' L U' F2 U' R B L2 F


----------



## tsmosher (Apr 18, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: B2 F2 L2 R2 D2 U L2 B2 D2 F2 U2 B' L U' F2 U' R B L2 F



R' B' Rw' R' U' R E2 // FB (7)
R' U' R' U R U' R' U R // dBR (9)
U M' U Rw U' R' U M // EO (8)
U R' U' R' U' R U R U R // FR (10)
U' M U2 M' // 4b
R U' L' U R' U' L // COLL
U' M2 U M2 U' // 4c




Spoiler: EPLL ending



R' B' Rw' R' U' R E2 // FB (7)
R' U' R' U R U' R' U R // dBR (9)
U M' U Rw U' R' U M // EO (8)
U R' U' R' U' R U R U R // FR (10)
U M2 U' M2 // DF+DB (4)
U R U' L' U R' U' L // COLL (8)
M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 U' // EPLL (8)




NEXT:
F2 R F2 R' D2 U2 L' D2 B2 R F2 D R B' R' F2 R D R2 D'


----------



## Pyjam (Apr 18, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> F2 R F2 R' D2 U2 L' D2 B2 R F2 D R B' R' F2 R D R2 D'



LEOR :
x2 F' R2 D r B' U' M' // 2x2x3
U M' U' r' U2 r U r' // EO
U' L' R2 U R2 U' L // F2L
y (R2' D' R U2 R' D R U2 R) U (R' U2 R U R' U R) // Simple ZBLL
39 STM

NEXT : D' U2 B2 U L2 U' L2 U2 R2 B2 U' F D R2 D2 U B2 L' B2 R' U
—


----------



## tsmosher (Apr 18, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : D' U2 B2 U L2 U' L2 U2 R2 B2 U' F D R2 D2 U B2 L' B2 R' U



y' // inspect
U' R B2 Uw' R' Uw2 R' E2 // FB (8)
R' U2 Rw2 R U2 Rw U Rw2 // dBR (8)
U' M' U2 F' L' U2 L F // EO (8)
U' R' U2 R2 U R2 U R // FR (8)
U2 M' U2 M // 4b (4)
R' F R F' U2 R U' R' U' F R' F' R // COLL (13)
U2 M2 U' M' U2 M' // 4c (6)

NEXT: 
F2 D2 U L2 R2 B2 R2 U' B2 R2 U R F U2 R2 B2 U L' D U F'


----------



## Petrus_EW (Apr 18, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> SIGUIENTE:
> F2 D2 U L2 R2 B2 R2 U' B2 R2 URF U2 R2 B2 UL 'DU F'


Petrus
(y') U R2 U R' F D'// 2X2X2 
R' B U2 B' U' B U B'// 2X2X3 
F2 M F' M'// EO
(y') R2 U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R U2 R2' U R// F2L+ OLL
(y x) R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' l// PLL








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





Next: U2 D2 F2 B2 R D L' B D' F' R2 L2 B' R' F L2 D' U2 R L


----------



## Cubing Forever (Apr 19, 2021)

Petrus_EW said:


> U2 D2 F2 B2 R D L' B D' F' R2 L2 B' R' F L2 D' U2 R L


U' F' D F U F' R F R' L' D2 L D2 L' //Some DR Blockbuilding
D L B U B' D B U' //DR
F2 B' R2 U' D L2 D //AB5C

skeleton:
U' F' D F U F' R F R' @ L' D2 L D2 L' # D L B U B' D B U' F2 B' R2 U' D L2 D
@ = B2 L' F' L B2 L' F L (cancels 2)
# = L' U' L D L' U L D' (cancels 4) 

Final: 
U' F' D F U F' R F R' B2 L' F' L B2 L' F D2 L D2 L2 U' L D L' U L2 B U B' D B U' F2 B' R2 U' D L2 D
39 ETM

No. of cancellations: 6

I got lucky on the insertions lol. 

Next: R B2 U L2 U B2 U F2 L2 F2 R2 U B' U2 L R U' F2 R2 D'


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 19, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: R B2 U L2 U B2 U F2 L2 F2 R2 U B' U2 L R U' F2 R2 D'



z2 y 
[R' F2 : [R U' R', D']]
[D : [R' D' R, U]]
[R U D' : [R' D R, U]]

U2 F r U2 M' U M2 U R' F' U2 //UF-BU-RF-UR-DB
U L U' L S L' S' U L' U' //UF-LD-LU-FL-RD
[U : [R E2 R', U2]] //UF-FL-UB
[F': [E', R2]] //DF float

Next: R2 B' F' L2 U2 B2 L2 D2 F R2 F U' R' U R F D' L F' R


----------



## tsmosher (Apr 19, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> R2 B' F' L2 U2 B2 L2 D2 F R2 F U' R' U R F D' L F' R



55 STM

z y // inspect
R U F' R Rw E // FB (6)
Rw R U B U B' U' R' U R // square (10)
M2 Rw U M2 U' R' U M' // EO (8)
U R U M2 U2 R' U R // BR (8)
// DF+DB solved with OLL skip, so...
U F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' // Y-PLL (18)
U Uw2 M E2 M' // dots (5)

NEXT:
F' R U' F U' L' U' D L D2 F2 D F2 U R2 U2 L2 U' B2 D' F2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Apr 19, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> F' R U' F U' L' U' D L D2 F2 D F2 U R2 U2 L2 U' B2 D' F2


Mehta: 63 ETM
D L U' L2 U M' U M //222
B F R F' U2 B D' //223
S R' S' R U' R' F U R U' R' F' //EObelt
U' R2 U' R2 U R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R' //6CO
U' R2 U R2 U R2 //Anti APDR
U2 R2 U' R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' D //PLLCS

I've lost touch.

Next: L' F2 D2 F2 U2 L2 D2 R' B2 R F2 L' B' L B2 L' U2 B' U L'


----------



## tsmosher (Apr 19, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: L' F2 D2 F2 U2 L2 D2 R' B2 R F2 L' B' L B2 L' U2 B' U L'



[53 STM]
y x // inspect
U' B E' B' E R E B2 E' // FB (9)
U' M' U R2 R U R' U2 B U B' // dBR (11)
R U M' U Rw' // EO (5)
U2 M2 U2 R U' R' // FR (6)
R' U R U2 R' L' U R U' L // COLL (10)
U2 M U2 M' // 4b (4)
M2 U M' U2 M U2 M2 U' // 4c (8)

NEXT: 
U' B D R2 B2 D L' F' U' F2 L2 D R2 D' F2 B2 U B2 F'


----------



## carcass (Apr 20, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> U' B D R2 B2 D L' F' U' F2 L2 D R2 D' F2 B2 U B2 F'


weird stuf, 48 stm
F' U2 R' U R U F2 U R U R' D L' U L U' R U R' D//bd
U L' U2 L U2 F2//dFl
U2 R U R'//F2L
F R U R' U' F' U F R U' R' U' R U2 R' U' F' U'//1LLL
NEXT SCRAMBLE: U2 R D2 L' U2 R2 D2 F2 L U2 B' U F2 L U2 R2 U B' R'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Apr 20, 2021)

carcass said:


> U2 R D2 L' U2 R2 D2 F2 L U2 B' U F2 L U2 R2 U B' R'


Mehta-CDRLL: 49 ETM
z2 y //inspection
F' B D2 L2 //3qcross
U' R U' R' U' L U L' R2 U2 F2 r U2 r' U' R //pp1 & 2 + 3QB edge
F' U F U S' U S //EOLE
U2 R2 U' R2 U R2 U2 R2 //DCAL
F R2 U' R2 U' R2 U R2 F' //CDRLL
D' M' U2 M U2 //L3E

ig 3QCross + pseudopairs might be my go to way bc of recog and TPS

Next: B2 L B2 U' F R' B F2 U B2 D R2 B2 D2 F2 L2 U' L


----------



## tsmosher (Apr 20, 2021)

carcass said:


> NEXT SCRAMBLE: U2 R D2 L' U2 R2 D2 F2 L U2 B' U F2 L U2 R2 U B' R'



Got distracted and totally missed that Cubing Forever solved this. Oops.

[60 STM]
x' y2 // inspect
R U R E' R' U R U S' E' // FB (10)
M' U' R2 U' R U R' U2 B U B' // dBR (11)
M2 U' F R' F' R // EO (6)
R U' R' U2 R U2 R' U R // BR (9)
F R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' F' // COLL (14)
M' U2 M // 4b (3)
U2 M2 U' M' U2 M' U' // 4c (7)

Next: B2 L B2 U' F R' B F2 U B2 D R2 B2 D2 F2 L2 U' L


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 20, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: B2 L B2 U' F R' B F2 U B2 D R2 B2 D2 F2 L2 U' L



[D R U' : [R' U R, D']]
[U' : [R B R', F2]]
[D2 R : [U', R D' R']]
[U' R' U, L]
[U R' : [R' E R, U']] //float alg from UR buffer
M R2 U F2 U M' U' F2 M2 U' r2 //UF-LU-BU-RD-DF
L2 F2 U' F' M' F M U F2 L2 // UF-BD-RF-BL-LD
R U R' U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 R U' R' U2//N perm

Next: L' F' R U2 L' D2 B2 R B2 R D2 F2 U L R' D2 F' D2 R2


----------



## Petrus_EW (Apr 20, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: L' F' R U2 L' D2 B2 R B2 R D2 F2 U L R' D2 F' D2 R2


The method that introduces us to the world of cubes

LBL method:

(y) B' R D' R' D R' L2' U2 L// Cross + Corner 1
U R U R'// Corner 2
U2 R' U' R// Corner 3
U L U2 L' U' L U L'// Corner 4
L' U L (y') U R U' R'// Edge 1
L' U L (y') U R U' R'// Edge 2
(y') U R U' R' (y) U' L' U L// Edge 3
f R U R' U' f'// Cross
U2 R U R' U R U2 R' U// EP
(y') R U' L' U R' U' L// CP
R' D' R D R' D' R D R' D' R D R' D' R D// CO 1
U' R' D' R D R' D' R D R' D' R D R' D' R D// CO 2
U2 R' D' R D R' D' R D R' D' R D R' D' R D// CO 3 + Solved

[STM 119]









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





NEXT: U2 D2 R2 U F' L U' L2 D R U' B D L2 B2 L' U' B' R2 B'


----------



## tsmosher (Apr 21, 2021)

Petrus_EW said:


> NEXT: U2 D2 R2 U F' L U' L2 D R U' B D L2 B2 L' U' B' R2 B'



[49 STM]
U B U Rw' E R2 E2 // FB (7)
F' U F U' R' U' R2 // dBR (7)
M2 U M // 4a w/influencing (3)
U R U' R' U R U2 R' U R U2 R' // LS w/phasing (12)
M2 U' M2 // 4b (3)
U2 R' U2 R U R' U2 L U' R U L' // CPLL, aka Ja-PLL (12)
U M2 U M2 U2 // 4c (5)

NEXT:
F2 R2 B2 R2 F' D2 R2 D2 F D2 F R' D' R U L' F2 R' U' F2 U2


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 21, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> F2 R2 B2 R2 F' D2 R2 D2 F D2 F R' D' R U L' F2 R' U' F2 U2



l' U' R U' M U L R2 F R//UF-LF-UR-UB-FR
F' D' R' E R E2 R E R' D F
[U' : [R E R', U']]
[L F' L', S] [L' E' L, U]

[R2 :[B2, R F R']]
[U : [R U' R', D]]
[U' R' U, L]
[U' : [D', R' U' R]]
[R D' R': [U, R' D R]]

Next: L2 U' R B' R2 U' D2 B R U2 L2 F2 R2 B2 U2 D2 B' U2 F


----------



## branson_lau (Apr 21, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> l' U' R U' M U L R2 F R//UF-LF-UR-UB-FR
> F' D' R' E R E2 R E R' D F
> [U' : [R E R', U']]
> [L F' L', S] [L' E' L, U]
> ...


x2 z'//inspection
D2 U x' R'D R D2//cross
U' R U2 R' U' R U R'//f2l 1
d L' U L2 U L2' U L//f2l 2+3
U R U' R' U2 R' F R F' R U2 R'//ols
U' x L2 D2' L' U' L D2' L' U L'//pll

x2 z'//inspection
D2 U x' R'D R D2//cross
U' R U2 R' U' R U R'//f2l 1
d L' U L2 U L2' U L//f2l 2+3
U R' D' R U' R' D R U R' F R F'//zbls
U2 x R2' D2 R U2 R' D2 R U2 R//zbll 

x2 z'//inspection
D2 U x' R'D R D2//cross
U' R U2 R' U' R U R'//f2l 1
d L' U L2 U L2' U L//f2l 2+3
U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' F R F'//zbls
U2 F U R' U' R2 U' R2 U2 R U2 R U R' F'//zbll

next: L' D' R' L2 F D L' U2 B2 U2 L2 F2 R2 B' U2 R2 D2 F2 R2 D R2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Apr 21, 2021)

branson_lau said:


> L' D' R' L2 F D L' U2 B2 U2 L2 F2 R2 B' U2 R2 D2 F2 R2 D R2


LEOR: 54 ETM
x2 //inspection
D' L F R2 U' D' R' U' R D //FB
S R' S' M2 U M2 //pEOStripe
U S' U S //EO
U R U2 R' U R U' R' U R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 //F2L
U R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R //COLL
M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 //EPLL

Next: L D2 B' D2 B' U2 L2 F2 U2 B' U2 R2 D' R' F L B U L2 B'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Apr 21, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> L D2 B' D2 B' U2 L2 F2 U2 B' U2 R2 D' R' F L B U L2 B'


Columns: 58 ETM
M2 U2 F U F' U S U' S' U' R F' U F U2 F' U F L U2 L' U2 M2 U' f' L f //pairs
U L' U R U' L U R' //CLL
U S U S' U S U S' //EO
U2 S' U2 S U' M2 U2 L U2 L2 U2 L2 U2 L U' //L8E

Next: F' L2 U F L B R' D' R2 U2 F' U2 B2 L2 U2 F' D2 F' D2 L


----------



## tsmosher (Apr 21, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Columns: 58 ETM
> M2 U2 F U F' U S U' S' U' R F' U F U2 F' U F L U2 L' U2 M2 U' f' L f //pairs
> U L' U R U' L U R' //CLL
> U S U S' U S U S' //EO
> ...



[59 STM]
x' // inspect
F' U' S2 Uw Rw' R' U' R' E2 // FB (9)
U' R U2 R' U R U' R2 // dBR (8)
M' U' M2 U Rw U' R' U' M // EO (9)
U' R U2 R' U' M' Rw U R' // LS w/phasing (9)
U' M2 U' M2 // 4b (4)
U' R' U R2 D Rw' U2 Rw D' R2 U' R // COLL (12)
U' M2 U' M U2 M' U2 M2 // 4c (8)

NEXT: 
D B L B R2 F' L2 B U' F2 U' F2 U B2 R2 L2 U L2 D2


----------



## Pyjam (Apr 21, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> D B L B R2 F' L2 B U' F2 U' F2 U B2 R2 L2 U L2 D2



x2 F B2 D' U B R' U F' // FB
U' M2' U' r U' r U2 R U2' R' // SB
U r U' L' U R' U2' L U M' U' L' U L // CMLL + EO + LSE = SOLVED
32 STM

NEXT : R2 F' U2 R2 D2 B D2 B2 L2 U2 L2 U R2 F R' U L2 U F2 U B
—


----------



## tsmosher (Apr 22, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : R2 F' U2 R2 D2 B D2 B2 L2 U2 L2 U R2 F R' U L2 U F2 U B



[51 STM]
y // inspect
R F E R B' R B R' E2 // FB (9)
U R2 U R' Rw2 U Rw2 // dFR+EO (7)
M2 U M2 // 4b (3)
U R U R' U' R U2 R' U' R // BR (10)
U' F R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' F' // COLL (15)
U' M2 U M U2 M U // 4c (7)

NEXT:
B2 U' F2 U F2 D B2 U R2 D2 B' L F2 D' R' U2 B U B2 F'


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 22, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> B2 U' F2 U F2 D B2 U R2 D2 B' L F2 D' R' U2 B U B2 F'


Lots of nice solutions on this scramble! A couple 40-some move CFOP solutions, my first sub-60 Roux solution (because I'm bad, lol), a 48 with ZZ and ZBLL, a 56 with Mehta APDR, and a 51 with TDR.

CFOP, 45 STM
B' R L U' F2 // Cross
f R2 f' // F2L 1
R U' R' U' L' U' L // F2L 2
y U L' U' L R' U R // F2L 3
y' U' R U R2 F R F' // F2L 4
U' F' U' L' U L F // OLL
y2 r U' L D2 L' U L D2 L2 // PLL
alg.cubing.net

CFOP except better, 42 STM
B' R L U' F2 // Cross
f R2 f' // F2L 1
F U' F' U F' U' F // F2L 2
L U2 L' // F2L 3
F U' F' U2 L' U' L // F2L 4
l U L' U L U2 l' // OLL
U2 x' R' D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R2 // PLL
alg.cubing.net

Roux, 57 STM
L U2 F' U F' R f' L' f // FB
L F' R' L' U R' U R U' R U R' U f R2 f' U2 f R f' // SB
U' R' F R F' r U' R' U' R U' r' // CMLL
U2 M U M' U M U M' // EO
U M U2 M U' M' U2 M' U2 // L6E
alg.cubing.net

ZZ, 49 STM (48 with cancellations)
B' L U' F2 L U R U S U' S' // EO X-Line
L' U' L' U L2 U' L' U2 L U' L' // Left
R' U R2 U' R' U' R' U2 R U R' U' (R) // Right
(R) U' R' L' U2 L U L' U L R U2 R' U2 // ZBLL
alg.cubing.net

Mehta-OS (APDR), 57 STM (56 with cancellations)
D L' F' L2 B' L U' L' U2 L' U L // FB
u' R' u2 R F U R U' R' F' u' (R2) // EO Belt
(R) U2 R' U' R U' R U2 R2 U' R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' // 6CO
U R2 U2 R2 // APDR
U' x' R' D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R2 // PLL
alg.cubing.net

Mehta-TDR, 51 STM
D L' F' L2 B' L U' L' U2 L' U L // FB
u' R' u2 R F U R U' R' F' u' R2 // EO Belt
U2 R U R' U2 D' R U' R' U R U R' // TDR
U L' F' L2 U L2 U L2 U2 L2 U F L E' // ZBLL
alg.cubing.net

Next: B2 D' F' B L' U' R B2 D L U B2 D B2 U2 F2 U2 L2 D B2 R2


----------



## carcass (Apr 22, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> B2 D' F' B L' U' R B2 D L U B2 D B2 U2 F2 U2 L2 D B2 R2


Freestyle, 49 STM
U F U' L U L2 F2 U'//2x2x2
x2 U' R2 F R U R U2 R U//xxcross
x U L U' L' d R' U' R//Third Pair + EO
U L' U2 L U' L' U L//Last Pair
R' F U R' F' R2 U F U2 R2 U R' U' R2 F' U2//ZBLL
NEXT SCRAMBLE: L2 D2 F' R2 F L2 B' L2 F' U2 F U' B2 U2 R' F' L2 U' R' F


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 22, 2021)

carcass said:


> NEXT SCRAMBLE: L2 D2 F' R2 F L2 B' L2 F' U2 F U' B2 U2 R' F' L2 U' R' F



[R U R', D2]
[R' D' U' : [U', R' D R]]
[D R : [U2, R D' R']]
[U D' R : [U2, R D' R']]
[U D R' U' : [D', R U R']]

L S U' L' U' S U S L U L' S //UF-DL-DR-LF-LU
U R S R S' R E' R' S R S' R u' //UF-LB-BU-BR-FR

R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U'R' U'

Next: F U' F U2 L' D F D2 R' U2 F2 R2 U L2 D R2 F2 U' R2 D'


----------



## tsmosher (Apr 22, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: F U' F U2 L' D F D2 R' U2 F2 R2 U L2 D R2 F2 U' R2 D'



[54 STM]
y z' // inspect
E U F' E' R' U F' // FB (7)
R U R' U R U2 R' U R // dFR (9)
U' M2 U' F' L' U2 L F // EO (8)
U2 R U' R' U R // BR (6)
M' U2 M' // 4b (3)
U' R U R' U R U Rw' F R' F' Rw // COLL (12)
U' M2 U' M' U2 M U2 M2 U // 4c (8)

NEXT: 
R' B D' B U' L2 B' L' F2 L' D2 F2 L' B2 L' B2 L' B2 R D


----------



## Petrus_EW (Apr 23, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> R' B D' B U' L2 B' L' F2 L' D2 F2 L' B2 L' B2 L' B2 R D


LEOR:
(x2y) L' U L U' L U' F B U' L2 U F' U2 L'//FB
R' M U M' r U R U'//EO
r U' R U r M' U R U' R' U R' U' R U' R' U R//SB
L' U2 L' D' L U2 L' D L2'//COLL/ZBLL

[STM: 49] 









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





NEXT: B' U2 F2 L R D' F' L2 B' D2 R2 U' F L B2 R U' F L' U2


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 23, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> R' B D' B U' L2 B' L' F2 L' D2 F2 L' B2 L' B2 L' B2 R D



z2 y
[D' : [R' D R, U]]
[U' R' U, L]
[R U' D' : [D', R' U R]]
[R U' R' : [D2, R' U R]]
[D : [R D' R', U']]
R U S U' L U' S' U R' L' //UF-FL-RB-DL-UB
U2 M' D R E' R' D' M U L S' L' U //UF-LB-UL-DB-RD
[r : [U R' U', M']]
[U : [U, L E' L']]
R' U' F' (R U R' U') R' F R2 (U' R' U') R U R' U R

Edit: just saw that the post was already made at the same time for the scramble, was not fast enough to post it.


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 23, 2021)

Petrus_EW said:


> NEXT: B' U2 F2 L R D' F' L2 B' D2 R2 U' F L B2 R U' F L' U2


z2 y 
[U' R' D' : [R U R', D2]]
[R : [R D R', U]]
[D : [U', R' D R]]
F' R U' F M F M' F2 U R' F 
R U2 S2 U S' U' S' U2 R' 
[D L F' : [L2, E']]
[R' F R, S][M2 U' : [M, U2]]
R' U' F' (R U R' U') R' F R2 (U' R' U') R U R' U R

Next: L B R2 D2 F R2 B U2 F2 D2 F L' R' D' L' U2 L2 B2 U


----------



## Cubing Forever (Apr 23, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> R' B D' B U' L2 B' L' F2 L' D2 F2 L' B2 L' B2 L' B2 R D


Mehta-CDRLL: 59 ETM
L R' F2 L2 B L' U2 L //FB
D' u R2 u2 R2 U R' E2 //3QB
R U2 R' U R' F R2 F' R' //EOLE
U R' U R U2 R' U R //DCAL
U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R2 U R' U R U2 R' //CDRLL
U R' U' R U R U R U' R' D' U2 //L5EP

I forgot to post this lol
Continue with abunickabhi's scramble


----------



## Cubing Forever (Apr 23, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> L B R2 D2 F R2 B U2 F2 D2 F L' R' D' L' U2 L2 B2 U


PCMS: 57 ETM
S' F U' F' S' M2 U D f' L f D' R' U R U2 S R' U2 R S' //Pairs
R' U' R' F R F' R U' R' U2 R //Corners
S2 U' M' U' M U S2 U' M U2 M U2 M2 U' S U2 S' R2 U' S' U2 S U' R2 U' //M and S slice

Roux-Columns Hybrid: 55 ETM
S' F U' F' S' M2 U D f' L f D' R' U R U2 S R' U2 R S' //Pairs
M S U' S' M' S' U' S //DLS and DRS
U2 R' U' R' F R F' R U' R' U2 R //CMLL
M' U M' U' M U M U M' U2 M' U M2 U //LSE


Next: U' F U2 R2 D2 F' D2 B' R2 F' D2 F' D B2 F' L2 D' R' D U L


----------



## tsmosher (Apr 23, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: U' F U2 R2 D2 F' D2 B' R2 F' D2 F' D B2 F' L2 D' R' D U L



Off to find a better alg for this COLL case 

B' U B2 M E' Rw2 R U R' E2 // FB (10)
R U' R' U R // dBR (5)
M2 U' M U' M // 4a & 4b (5)
R U R' U' R U R' // FR (7)
U R' F' Rw U R U' Rw' F L' U' L U' L' U2 L // long COLL (16)
U' M' U2 M2 U2 M' // 4c (6)

NEXT:
U2 B' L2 F2 L2 D2 U2 F' R2 F L2 R2 D' L D' B D' R B' U2


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 24, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> U2 B' L2 F2 L2 D2 U2 F' R2 F L2 R2 D' L D' B D' R B' U2



z2 y 

//edges VPBL TADN GUJB
//corners MAPX JHRQ

u S R' S' E R U' //UF-DR-FR-UB-BL
L F' E' F L2 F E F' L// UF-DL-UL-DF-RB
M' R' F2 M' F M2 F R 

[D : [U', R' D' R]]
[U' D' R' : [R' D R, U]]
[U R : [U2, R D R']]
[R D R', U'] [D : [U', R D' R']]


NEXT: R2 F U2 R2 B2 U2 L2 R2 B' L2 U' R' D2 B' D2 U' B F D'


----------



## Attila (Apr 24, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> NEXT: R2 F U2 R2 B2 U2 L2 R2 B' L2 U' R' D2 B' D2 U' B F D'


L' U D2 F // CO
U F R2 L2 B2 U B D U' L' U' L' // DR
D2 R2 D2 R2 D' L2 U B2 U' L2


Next: D' F' U R U R' D R' D2 U R D2 U' B F L R' F' R F' L' R D L2 D


----------



## branson_lau (Apr 24, 2021)

Attila said:


> L' U D2 F // CO
> U F R2 L2 B2 U B D U' L' U' L' // DR
> D2 R2 D2 R2 D' L2 U B2 U' L2
> 
> ...


x2 z 
R r F l D2 R U' L' U R d' R U' R' U' R' F R//x cross
y' L U2 L'//f2l 2
R U2 R' F U F'//f2l 3
U2 R' F R2 U R' U' F'//vls
R' U l' f' R' F R' F' R2 U' R' U l F U'//v perm

everything is good except the x cross, too long

next:B2 U2 B2 F2 L F2 U2 L2 F2 L R2 U B U2 L2 R B L2 D R2 U'


----------



## tsmosher (Apr 24, 2021)

branson_lau said:


> next:B2 U2 B2 F2 L F2 U2 L2 F2 L R2 U B U2 L2 R B L2 D R2 U'



52 STM

z' // inspect
S2 E R Uw2 R U2 R E2 // FB (8)
R' U B U' B' R U2 R // dFR (8)
U2 M' U' Rw M' U Rw' // EO (7)
R U R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R' // BR (9)
U R U' L' U R' U' L // COLL (8)
U2 M' U2 M' // 4b (4)
U M2 U M' U2 M U2 M2 // 4c (8)

NEXT:
L' D2 B U2 F2 L2 F2 R2 B' L2 R2 B L' F' R U' R2 U2 B' L'


----------



## LukasCubes (Apr 24, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> L' D2 B U2 F2 L2 F2 R2 B' L2 R2 B L' F' R U' R2 U2 B' L'


Cross: F' R' D R' L D' (6)
1st Pair: U L' U' L R' U' R (7)
2nd Pair: F U' F2 U' F (5)
3rd Pair: y' R U R' U' R U R' (7)
4th Pair: L' U' L DW' L U L' (7)
Last Layer: y R' U' F' U F U R' U' R D' R' D R' U D' R2 U' R2 D R2 (20)
AUF: U2 (1)

HTM Moves: 52

NEXT:
D' L2 F D' L2 D R' B D2 R2 U2 B2 L' F2 R2 B2 D2 L D


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 25, 2021)

LukasCubes said:


> NEXT:
> D' L2 F D' L2 D R' B D2 R2 U2 B2 L' F2 R2 B2 D2 L D



z2 y 
U L F E' M' F' M E L' U' //UF-RU-BD-BR-FD
E2 R' U S2 U' R2 S' R2 S' R E2 //UF-DL-UB-UL-BL
R F E' F' R U F E F' U' R2 

[R' F : [D, R U' R']]
[U' : [R D' R', U']]
[R' F2 : [D', R U' R']]
R U R' F' RUR' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'

Next: L' B' R2 D2 R2 B2 L2 U2 B2 D2 B' D2 U' L2 D' L' R2 D' B2 R'


----------



## branson_lau (Apr 25, 2021)

l F U2 L2 R' U' R'//cross
U' L' U' L//f2l 1
U' R U' R' d' R' U' R//f2l 2
U L' U' L//f2l 3
U R' F R U2 r U' r' U2 F'//ols
U R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 //pll (i don't likeRUD)
next:
*F2 R' F2 U2 L B2 R' U2 B2 F2 L U L F' U R2 U2 F2 L'*

( i just got a strange scrammble on cstimer(i havent solve on it yet):
i am colour neutral and i feel like i can build at least double a xxcross on any cross colour, which will you choose if you use freefop variant as main method?
although it seems good, I think I will use more than 10 seconds to choose my cross colour so it will probably be a bad solve.
pls post more than 1 solution if possible. thanks.)


----------



## Cubing Forever (Apr 25, 2021)

That's some scramble lol. Probably white or yellow but that's because I'm only x2y neutral.


----------



## tsmosher (Apr 25, 2021)

branson_lau said:


> *F2 R' F2 U2 L B2 R' U2 B2 F2 L U L F' U R2 U2 F2 L'*



x2 y'
D S' L U2 L' D'
U' M2 U' r U' r

12 moves for a 2x2x3 with a pseudo-cross edge.

U2 R' U' R
F R' F'

19 for F2L-1.

I played with this scramble for way too long.
All my solutions were pretty average though, so I'll leave the scramble up for the pros.


----------



## branson_lau (Apr 26, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> x2 y'
> D S' L U2 L' D'
> U' M2 U' r U' r
> 
> ...


i spend more than 15 seconds finding my cross and it turns out to be dnf


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 26, 2021)

branson_lau said:


> next:
> *F2 R' F2 U2 L B2 R' U2 B2 F2 L U L F' U R2 U2 F2 L'*



z2 y
M' U2 M R' E R U R' E' R U //UF-DF-UB-LF-UL
M2 U F E' L' S2 L F' U' F E F' //UF-DB-BR-UR-DR
S2 R' U' R' E' R E U R S2 //UF-DL-LU-BL-RF
[R E' R', U']

[F' : [R D R', U2]]
[U : [R D' R', U2]]
[U' R' U : [D, R U' R']]
[U' R' D' : [R U R', D2]]
R U R' F' RU R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'

Next: L B' F2 D2 B R2 U2 L2 R2 U2 F R D' F U' F' L' D' B' D


----------



## tsmosher (Apr 26, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: L B' F2 D2 B R2 U2 L2 R2 U2 F R D' F U' F' L' D' B' D



[58 STM]
y2 // inspect
B U2 S2 E R' r' U' R' u2 // FB (9)
U' M' U R' U' R' U' r' U' r // dFR (10)
M U2 M' U M // EO (5)
U R U2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R' // LS (10)
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' R U R' U' F' // COLL (16)
U2 M2 U' M' U2 M2 U2 M' // 4c (8)



Spoiler: F2 R' F2 U2 L B2 R' U2 B2 F2 L U L F' U R2 U2 F2 L'



[53 STM] LEOR? I guess?
x2 y' // inspect
D S' L U2 L' D' // FB (6)
U' M2 U' r U' r // 223 (6)
U2 R' U' R F R' F' // dBR (7)
F' L' U2 L F // EO (5)
R U' R' U' R U R' // LS (7)
U2 R2 D' R U R' D R U R U' R' U' R // COLL (14)
M2 U M U2 M' U M2 U // U-EPLL (8)

[54 ETM] CFOP
y2 // inspect
M' U2 M' U L E L' D F R2 // XCross (10) - @branson_lau Blue XCross was the easiest I think
U' F R' U F' R // F2L 2 (6)
R U R' d2 L U2 L' // F2L 3 (7)
d R U2 B U' B' R' // Lazy VHLS (7)
f R U R' U' f' // OLL (6)
x' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' F' // E-PLL (18)



NEXT:
F2 U' F2 L2 R2 U L2 R2 F2 D B D B U F' L' B2 U' L U2


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 26, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> F2 U' F2 L2 R2 U L2 R2 F2 D B D B U F' L' B2 U' L U2



z2 y
//edges PMXJ BTUL CVEK
//corners AWCT NBQB

F E' F E F' E' F E F2 //UF-FR-BR-FD-LF
U' L U' M2 U L' S U2 S' U' M2 //UF-UB-DL-DB-BL
L2 U' L' S L U S' L S L S' //UF-UR-DR-LU-LB

[R' D' R, U']
[R' F' R, B2]
[U2, R' D R]
[U D : [R D' R', U2]]
R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R //F perm

Next: F' R2 U F R' U L' F2 U' D2 F2 R2 L2 F D2 B U2 L2 F2 U2 F2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Apr 26, 2021)

@branson_lau Here's what I did:
x2 //inspection
D2 F2 L2 U S' U2 S D' R2 u' R u' U' R' U S' U S //p223+EOBelt
U R' U R U D R' U2 R D' //6CO
U R2 U R2 //Anti-APDR
U R' U' R2 D' R2 D R D' R U' D2 R' U2 R D2 //PLLCS


----------



## tsmosher (Apr 26, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: F' R2 U F R' U L' F2 U' D2 F2 R2 L2 F D2 B U2 L2 F2 U2 F2



14 moves for LSE, 7 for COLL... Pretty dang good.
My only regret: I probably coulda done dBR in less moves.

[51 STM]
y // inspect
R B2 M' u R' U' R u2 // FB (8)
M' U R' U R' U2 R U' R' B U B' // dBR (12)
M' U2 M' // 4b (3)
U' F R' F' R // EO (5)
U2 R' U' R' U' R U R U R // LS (10)
L' U' L U' L' U2 L // easy antisune case (7)
M2 U' M' U2 M' U // easy 4c (6)

NEXT:
F R U B L D L2 B L' U2 R2 U' F2 R2 B2 U2 B2 L2 U F2



Spoiler: NEXT scramble



I played with it a bit because I couldn't resist:
y2 // inspect
U2 B2 R' E R u2 L' B' L2 F L' // 11 STM 2x2x3
// 6 bad edges though -- ick


----------



## mista (Apr 26, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> F R U B L D L2 B L' U2 R2 U' F2 R2 B2 U2 B2 L2 U F2



Orange block-building *CFOP*
(36 STM / 38 HTM)

z' y2
U' L F' L' F U' F' // 222 (7/7)
y R' U F2 U' F R2 F' // F2L-1 (7/14)
U' F' L' U' L // LS (5/19)
y' R' U' F U R U' R' F' R // OLL (9/28)
B2 U M U2 M' U B2 U2 // U-perm (8/36)

*Next: *D2 L2 U F2 L2 R2 U2 L2 B2 U B' R D F2 L R2 F R U2 L


----------



## tsmosher (Apr 27, 2021)

mista said:


> *Next: *D2 L2 U F2 L2 R2 U2 L2 B2 U B' R D F2 L R2 F R U2 L



[47 STM]
z' // inspect
U2 F' U' S' // FB (4)
M' U' R2 U2 R' U R' F R2 F' // dBR (10)
U' r U R' M' // EO (5)
U2 R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R2 // FR (8)
R2 D' R U R' D R U R U' R' U' R // COLL (13)
M2 U' M U2 M U2 M2 // 4c (7)

NEXT:
F2 U2 L2 U2 F' L2 U2 F' D2 B2 D2 L' F U' L' D' R' F' D B


----------



## branson_lau (Apr 27, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> [47 STM]
> z' // inspect
> U2 F' U' S' // FB (4)
> M' U' R2 U2 R' U R' F R2 F' // dBR (10)
> ...



y'//inspection
U x' R' U L U L2 U' F R' F'//x cross
y U L U L' U' L U L' //f2l 2
R U' R' U L' U' L//f2l 3
d R' U' R U' R' U' R//f2l 4
U2 x' M' U' R U L' U2 R' U2 R U//zbll

next:
R2 L2 B' D F B' L' U R F' R2 F U2 B' L2 F R2 F2 L2 U2 B'


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 27, 2021)

branson_lau said:


> next:
> R2 L2 B' D F B' L' U R F' R2 F U2 B' L2 F R2 F2 L2 U2 B'



z2 y 

//edges RIKC XTFO NAVB
//corners FSWI UO

L S' F2 D' S' D f2 L' //UF-BD-FL-LB-UR
F D' R' F' D' M' D M F R D F' //UF-FD-DL-BU-RF
r2 U' M2 U F U M2 U' F' r2 //UF-RB-UL-DR-UB

[U' R' U : [R U' R', D]]
[R' U : [R U' R', D']]
[R D' R': [U, R' D R]]

Next: U2 R F L U' F R2 F2 D2 B2 L2 F2 R B2 L' F2 U2 L B R2


----------



## tsmosher (Apr 27, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: U2 R F L U' F R2 F2 D2 B2 L2 F2 R B2 L' F2 U2 L B R2



[51 STM]
x2 // inspect
r2 u' S' M' E M E R2 U' R' U R' u2 // FB (13)
B U' B' R' U R U R U2 R // dBR (10)
U' M2 U r U R' M' // EO (7)
U' M2 U2 R U R' // LS (6)
L' U' L U' L' U2 L // AS COLL (7)
M2 U' M2 // ohmehgerd! dots!
u2 U M E2 M' // 4c (8)

NEXT:
U' F L' D2 U2 B2 R D2 R F2 L' U2 L2 D B F U R' B F'


----------



## fun at the joy (Apr 27, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> U' F L' D2 U2 B2 R D2 R F2 L' U2 L2 D B F U R' B F'


8.42

R2' D R D F' E' // cross
L' U' L2 U L' // f2l1
U L' U' L U' R' U' R // f2l2
y' R' U R2 U' R' // f2l3
U' R' U R U' R' U' R // f2l4
U R' F R2 B' R2' F' R2 B R' // oll
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 // pll

next: D2 B' L2 U' L2 D R2 F2 D' R2 D2 R2 D' B2 L U R F L F2 L2


----------



## tsmosher (Apr 27, 2021)

fun at the joy said:


> next: D2 B' L2 U' L2 D R2 F2 D' R2 D2 R2 D' B2 L U R F L F2 L2



[52 STM]
x' // inspect
R' U2 S' R2 U R u2 // FB (7)
D U R' U R D' // dBR (6)
M U M U M U2 M2 // EO+DB+DF (7)
R2 U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R' // LS (9)
R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' // COLL (15)
M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U' M2 U' // EPLL (8)

NEXT:
D' R' D2 B D2 U2 B L2 D2 F2 L2 F2 L F U' F' U2 B' U'


----------



## the dnf master (Apr 27, 2021)

x2 y'// inspection 
F L2 U' R' F D2// cross 
L F' U F L'// first pair 
U L' U' L U2 R U R'// second pair 
U2 R' F U' F' R// third pair 
L2 U2 L U L' U L U2 L// fourth pair 
U R' U' R U' R' U2 R// oll 
U' R2 D' R2 U R2 U' D R D' R D R' U R U' R// pll 
U2// auf

Next: L' F2 R2 U2 R2 F U2 F' R2 B' D2 F2 D2 R' D' R2 U' F2 D B' R2


----------



## branson_lau (Apr 28, 2021)

y' x 
U R' F U2 F R'//cross
D' U2 R U' R' D//f2l 1
L U L'//f2l 2
U' R U' R' U2 F' U' F//f2l 3
U L' U' L r U2 R' U' R U' r'//hls
U' x' L2' D2' L U L' D2' L U' r//pll

next: 
L2 F U2 B2 R2 U2 B2 R2 B D2 B' D F D2 U L B2 U2 R2 F2


----------



## tsmosher (Apr 28, 2021)

branson_lau said:


> y' x
> U R' F U2 F R'//cross
> D' U2 R U' R' D//f2l 1
> L U L'//f2l 2
> ...



x2
B F U F2 u' F R' u2 // FB (8)
M' U R2 F' U2 F U' r U r2 // dBR (10)
M U2 M' U' M // EO (5)
U' R U2 R' U' R U R' // LS (8)
M U2 M // 4b (3)
U R U2 R' U' R U R' U2 L' U R U' L R' // COLL (15)
U M2 U M U2 M' U2 M2 // 4c (8)

NEXT:
R B2 F2 U L2 U B2 D L2 R2 U R' F D2 R D' L D2 B2 D'


----------



## Petrus_EW (Apr 28, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> R B2 F2 U L2 U B2 D L2 R2 U R' F D2 R D' L D2 B2 D'


*Petrus:*
L' U' L F L F' L D L' D' L' D' U L2' u'//F2L-1
(y') R U' R2 F R F'//EO
(y') U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U R//F2L
(y2) R U2 R D R' U2 R D' R2//COLL
(y) M2' U M U2 M' U M2' U//EPLL+AUF

[STM: 46]









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





NEXT: R2 U2 D2 B2 U R' L' U' D2 B2 U R U2 F2 B' F' D L2 D L2


----------



## AlgoCuber (Apr 28, 2021)

Petrus_EW said:


> NEXT: R2 U2 D2 B2 U R' L' U' D2 B2 U R U2 F2 B' F' D L2 D L2


46 STM w/ cancellations, CFOP
y2 R F R' D' B D // Cross
R U' R2' U' R // 1st Pair
y' R' U R U' R' U' R // 2nd Pair
R U' R' // 3rd Pair
L' U L U' L' U' L // 4th Pair
r' U2 R U R' U r // OLL
U' x R2 F R F' R U2 r' U r U2 x' // PLL
U' // AUF

Next: D' L2 R2 D' R2 U F2 D L2 D2 L2 R' D R2 B' U' L F' L2 B' F'


----------



## tsmosher (Apr 29, 2021)

AlgoCuber said:


> Next: D' L2 R2 D' R2 U F2 D L2 D2 L2 R' D R2 B' U' L F' L2 B' F'



45 STM
CN Roux (LEOR-c)

y2 // inspect
B R u2 R u2 // FB (5)
U' R2 U R' U R r U r2 // dBR (9)
U2 R' F R F' // 4a (5)
U2 R U2 R' U2 R U' R' // FR (8)
U2 F R' F' r U R U' r' // COLL (9)
M' U2 M // 4b (3)
U2 M2 U' M' U2 M' // 4c (6)

NEXT:
F' U L2 U F2 D2 U F2 R2 U L2 B2 L' B' D2 L2 R U' B' D


----------



## Petrus_EW (Apr 29, 2021)

AlgoCuber said:


> Next: D' L2 R2 D' R2 U F2 D L2 D2 L2 R' D R2 B' U' L F' L2 B' F'


*Petrus:*
(x2) R' U' F R F' R L D R' U R' U2 L' U' L U' R//2X2X3
(y) U R U R' U2 R2 U' R U R U R U' R' U' R'//F2L
(y') R U R' U R U2 R2' U' R U' R' U2 R//COLL
M2' U' M U2 M' U' M2' U2//EPLL+AUF
[STM:54]








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net




NEXT: D L2 F2 U R2 B L U' D' R F B D2 L2 U2 F' B' U2 D R2
Acabo de ver que ya lo resolvieron.


----------



## carcass (Apr 29, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> F' U L2 U F2 D2 U F2 R2 U L2 B2 L' B' D2 L2 R U' B' D


33 moves, but I couldn't finish.... pretty neat tho
F U2 F' L F2 U R2 U' B D'//dbl
U F R2 F2 U R//dfr
B U2 B' L' U' L U2//Ubl
U L' U L D2 U B U' B' u2//BRd+EO
50 moves, actually finished
F U2 F' L F2 U R2 U' B D'//dbl
U F R2 F2 U R//dfr
U2 L' U2 L U' L' U L U R' U' R U R' U' R//F2L
U' F R U R' U' F' U' R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2 U2//1LLL

sorry didn't realize a solve had already been posted


----------



## tsmosher (Apr 29, 2021)

carcass said:


> 33 moves, but I couldn't finish.... pretty neat tho
> F U2 F' L F2 U R2 U' B D'//dbl
> U F R2 F2 U R//dfr
> B U2 B' L' U' L U2//Ubl
> ...



That was actually a solve to the scramble before the one that you solved.


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 29, 2021)

fun at the joy said:


> next: D L2 F2 U R2 B L U' D' R F B D2 L2 U2 F' B' U2 D R2



z2 y 
//edges KBND APJU AQSC TB
//corners SFTC RH
R2 U2 F M E F' E' M' U2 R2 //UF-LB-UB-RB-DF
U2 R' F U2 M U2 F' R F M' F' U2 //UF-UL-FR-LF-DB
F R S R S R' S2 R' F' //UF-UL-LD-RD-UR
[U : [L2, S']]

[U' R' U : [D, R U' R']]
[B2, R' F' R]
[B: [R2, U' L U]] //DFR comm

Next: B2 D' L' B R D F U F2 D' L2 F2 U' F2 R2 D' R2 U' L2 B' U'


----------



## tsmosher (Apr 29, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: B2 D' L' B R D F U F2 D' L2 F2 U' F2 R2 D' R2 U' L2 B' U'



CN Roux
[46 STM]
x y' // inspect
U S' // dL
u2 R' U' R' u2 // FB (7)
U' M' U R2 U2 R U r' R' U' R // dBR (11)
M U' M' r U r' // 4a/4b (6) - 6flip (DB ok)
U R U2 R' U2 R U' R' // LS (8)
R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // COLL (9)
U2 M2 U' M2 U2 // 4c (5)

NEXT:
L2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U2 B' U2 L2 B D2 B2 D R' F' R2 U' R2 B L2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Apr 29, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> L2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U2 B' U2 L2 B D2 B2 D R' F' R2 U' R2 B L2


APDR: 
R F' r2 R U2 F' R2 D //FB
R u' R E' R u R2 u' //3QB
U' F R' F' R U S' U' S //EOLE
R U' R' U2 R' U' R U2 R U' R //6CO
U R2 U' R2 U R2 U2 R2 //APDR
R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F //PLL

TDR:
R F' r2 R U2 F' R2 D //FB
R u' R E' R u R2 u' //3QB
U' F R' F' R U S' U' S //EOLE
R U2 R U' R' U R' U R U R' //TDR
U2 R' U' R U' y R U' R' U (l R) U' R' U l' U //ZBLL

Next: 
D2 F' L F L2 F' U2 D' B U2 L2 D R2 U R2 D2 L2 B2 U


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 29, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next:
> D2 F' L F L2 F' U2 D' B U2 L2 D R2 U R2 D2 L2 B2 U



z2 y
//edges MLCF JDTU QOPC
//corners UPES VBMC

[U R : [R U' R', D2]]
[R U D : [R' D' R, U2]]
[U D : [R D R', U2]]
[D : [U, R' D' R]]

M U F' R2 E R2 F U' F E' F' M' 
E R D' S M D M' S' R' E' 
[M' U' L' : [E', L2]]
[E' : [R' E R, U']]
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'


Next: F' R D F2 R2 B2 U R2 U R2 U' R2 D' R2 F' D L2 U R D R2


----------



## tsmosher (Apr 30, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: F' R D F2 R2 B2 U R2 U R2 U' R2 D' R2 F' D L2 U R D R2



CN Roux
[44 STM]

x y2 // inspect
F u R' u2 R E2 R2 U2 R u2 // FB (10)
U r U' r // dFR (4)
M r U r' // 4a (4)
U' r U2 M // 4b (4)
U' R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 // BR (8)
U L' U' L U' L' U2 L // COLL (8)
M2 U' M U2 M' U' // 4c (6)

NEXT:
U F2 R U R2 L2 B' R F B2 U2 R2 L2 B2 U F2 D R2 U' R2


----------



## abunickabhi (May 1, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> U F2 R U R2 L2 B' R F B2 U2 R2 L2 B2 U F2 D R2 U' R2


z2 y 
//edges PJGF DAVQ LMUL
//corners JBTA MWFU QC

U' F M' U M U' F' U //UF-FR-LF-RU-BU
U S U M U' S' M U' S U M' U' //UF-DF-UL-DR-LD
[R U' R : [E', R2]][U' D' R' : [E', R2]]

[R' U' D' R' : [R' D R, U']]
[R' D' R : [D, R U' R']]
[D, R U R']
[R U' R' : [D, R' U R]]
[D : [R D' R', U']]
R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R //F perm


Next: U2 R' B' U D2 L U' D L2 F R2 F2 D2 L2 U2 R2 F' L2 F' R2


----------



## tsmosher (May 2, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: U2 R' B' U D2 L U' D L2 F R2 F2 D2 L2 U2 R2 F' L2 F' R2



CN Roux (42 STM)

y // inspect
R' F R E u' R u2 // FB (7)
R U2 B U B' // SS (5)
U' M2 U L F' L' // 4b (6)
R U2 R2 U2 R U R' U R2 // LS (9)
R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' // COLL (11)
M2 U' M2 U // 4c (4)

NEXT: 
R L2 F2 D B2 R2 D2 F2 U R2 F2 U' L B2 F D' U2 F2 L2 B


----------



## abunickabhi (May 2, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> R L2 F2 D B2 R2 D2 F2 U R2 F2 U' L B2 F D' U2 F2 L2 B



z2 y 

//edges ADIF GSKQ MO
//corners HNXT IQAC
M U L' U M U' M' L U2 M' U //UF-UL-DF-FL-BU
F D2 R S' E' R' E S D2 F'
[R' U' R, E]

[R' D : [D, R' U R]]
[R2 U R2 U' R2, D2]
[R U' : [R' U R, D]]
[l D : [U, R' D' R]]


Next: U' L' D B R2 B' L2 R2 U2 F' L2 F2 U2 R2 L' D B2 F' L R' D2


----------



## tsmosher (May 2, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: U' L' D B R2 B' L2 R2 U2 F' L2 F2 U2 R2 L' D B2 F' L R' D2



Roux-OP?
[53 STM]

x2 // inspect
B' U' B u2 r2 U R u2 // FB (8)
R2 U' F' U F r U r' // SS (8)
U' M2 U' M2 // DF+DB (4)
R' U' M U' R U M' // LS (7)
U2 M R U R' U R U2 R' U M' // OLL
D R2 U' R U' R U R' U R2 D' U R U' R' // Gc

NEXT:
L' U B2 F2 D L2 U2 L2 B2 U' B U2 F2 R U2 B L B' F'


----------



## MuaazCubes (May 2, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> L' U B2 F2 D L2 U2 L2 B2 U' B U2 F2 R U2 B L B' F'



z2 yL' R' F B U R U R//X CROSS
y' U L' U' L //2ND PAIR
U R U R' U R U' R'// 3RD PAIRU2 y R U' R' U R U2 R' U2 R U' R'//4TH PAIR
F R U R' U' F' f R U R' U' f' L' U' L U' L' U2 L// 2 look oll
U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U2//PLL 

Next: F' D' U' F2 L2 U' B2 F2 L2 U B2 L' R D B' F2 L2 F' U2 R


----------



## abunickabhi (May 2, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> L' U B2 F2 D L2 U2 L2 B2 U' B U2 F2 R U2 B L B' F'



z2 y
//edges BEKN ITRG DPJV SB
//corners XNHI OERC
L U R' F M' U' M U F' R U' L' //UF-UB-LU-LB-RB
D2 R' F E' F' E F E' F' E R D2 //UF-FL-DL-BD-RU
R E F' E' F R' F E F' E' //UF-DF-FR-LF-DR
[U : [R E R', U2]]
[U D R D' : [R' D R, U']]
[U' L' U, R]
[R D U' : [R' D R, U2]]
[R D R', U']

Next: F' D' U' F2 L2 U' B2 F2 L2 U B2 L' R D B' F2 L2 F' U2 R


----------



## tsmosher (May 3, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> F' D' U' F2 L2 U' B2 F2 L2 U B2 L' R D B' F2 L2 F' U2 R



[52 STM]

x2
R' U' B R' u' R' E R2 U R' u2 // FB (11)
U' R2 U' F' U F U' r' U' R // SS (10)
M2 U' r U M' // EOBF (5)
R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 // LS (7)
U' F R' U2 R F' R' F U2 F' R // COLL (11)
U2 M2 U M U2 M' U M2 // EPLL (8)

NEXT:
F2 R2 U' L2 U F2 D B2 U R2 B2 D' R' B' R2 U R' F D' U' F'


----------



## Cubing Forever (May 4, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> F2 R2 U' L2 U F2 D B2 U R2 B2 D' R' B' R2 U R' F D' U' F'


silly belt method: 68 ETM, 67 STM
U' R' B' U2 L //belt
D2 U' R' F R2 F' R' //EO 
R2 U B2 R U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' B2 R2 //DR
D R2 U' R2 D2 L2 D L2 U' D' R2 D R2 D' F2 D F2 D F2 D2 F2 R' L D2 R L' F2 //F2L on top
z2 f R f' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 //PLL

Next: F2 R' D' L' B2 D L' B' R2 U2 B2 L2 B' R2 F D2 F2 U2 R D2


----------



## tsmosher (May 4, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: F2 R' D' L' B2 D L' B' R2 U2 B2 L2 B' R2 F D2 F2 U2 R D2



[58 STM]

y // inspect
B2 U' B // Triplet (3)
U' M E r2 U' R u' R U R' u' // FB+3QB (11)
R2 U' R' U2 R U2 F' U' F r' // dBR (10)
M2 U' M' r U r' // EO (6)
U' r U2 r' // DFDB (4)
U2 R' U2 R2 U R2 U R // LS (8)
R' U' R U' R' U2 R // COLL (7)
U M2 U' M' U2 M' U2 M2 U // 4c (9)

NEXT:
B D' U2 L2 R2 B2 L2 B D2 B R2 F R2 F D' L2 F' R F D2 F'


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 5, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> B D' U2 L2 R2 B2 L2 B D2 B R2 F R2 F D' L2 F' R F D2 F'


CFOP, 47 STM
x' // Inspection
R' D F2 // Cross
L U2 L' f R f' // F2L 1
L U2 L' U L U' L' // F2L 2
U2 L' U' L // F2L 3
U' F' U F U2 R U R' // F2L 4
U' R U R' U R U2 (R') // OLL
(R') U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L' U' // PLL
alg.cubing.net

Next: D2 F2 D' B2 D B2 F2 U' B2 D2 F' R' U B' U' B' D R' B' F


----------



## tsmosher (May 5, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next: D2 F2 D' B2 D B2 F2 U' B2 D2 F' R' U B' U' B' D R' B' F



LEOR-c
[56 STM]

y2 x2 // inspect
B' R F2 // triplet
u r u R' U' R E2 // FB+3QB (10)
r U' r' U' R U' R' U2 R U' R2 // dBR (11)
U2 M2 U' R' F R F' U r U2 r' // EOBF (11)
U' R U2 R' U2 R U' R' // LS (8)
U' F R' F' r U R U' r' // COLL (9)
U' M2 U' M U2 M' U // 4c (7)

NEXT:
D' L2 R2 B2 L2 D' F2 U2 R2 D' F2 U' L U R B' L D' U' B' R'


----------



## abunickabhi (May 5, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> D' L2 R2 B2 L2 D' F2 U2 R2 D' F2 U' L U R B' L D' U' B' R'



z2 y 

//edges BAKD QCOR NSJC
//corners RSIB FP

U L S L' U r E R' U2 M //UF-UB-UL-LB-DF
M U2 L E F E' F' L' U2 M' //UF-LD-UR-RF-BD
U2 R U F' R' F' U' F' R U F U2 //UF-RB-RD-LF-UR

[U' R' : [R' D R, U]]
[R' U' D : [R D R', U2]]
[R B2 R', F]

R' U' F' (R U R' U') R' F R2 (U' R' U') R U R' U R


Next: R B' D2 R2 B2 F R2 B R2 U2 L2 R2 B2 D' F2 U' F2 L D2 L B


----------



## tsmosher (May 5, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: R B' D2 R2 B2 F R2 B R2 U2 L2 R2 B2 D' F2 U' F2 L D2 L B



[56 STM]
z2 x' // inspect
R F2 u' R2 U R u2 // FB+3QB (7)
R U R' U2 R U2 F' U' F R' // dBR (10)
M2 U2 M' U M2 U2 M' // EOBF (7)
U2 R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2 // LS (8)
U r U R' U' r' F R2 U' R' U' R U2 R' U' F' // COLL (16)
U M2 U' M U2 M2 U2 M' // 4c (8)

NEXT:
B D2 B2 L2 F2 R2 D' R2 D F2 U2 L2 R' U' R2 B2 U2 B2 F L' R


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 6, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> B D2 B2 L2 F2 R2 D' R2 D F2 U2 L2 R' U' R2 B2 U2 B2 F L' R


CFOP, 51 STM
y' // Inspection
R' F U' L U2 F R' F2 // X-Cross
y U2 R U' R' L U2 L' // F2L 2
U' R U' R' f R' f' // F2L 3
U R' F R F' // F2L 4
U' R U R' U R U2 R' // OLL
U' R' U' R U D' R2 U R' U R U' R U' R2 D // PLL
alg.cubing.net

Roux, 56 STM (totally didn't look up any algs lol)
F' L U' f U' f' U f R' f' L U' L' // FB
U R U R' U R U R2 U R U' M2 R' U R // SB
U2 R' F R F' r U r' // CMLL
U' M2 U2 M2 U' M U M' U M' U' M' U' M' U M U2 // L6E
alg.cubing.net

ZZ, 56 STM
y' // Inspection
R' F U' L F' S' U S f R f' // EO 2x2x2 + 1E
U L U' L' U2 R' U R L' U2 L // Left
U2 R' U2 R U R' U' R // Right
U2 r U R' U' r' F R F' // OLL
U R' U R' U' R D' R' D R' U D' R2 U' R2 D R2 // PLL
alg.cubing.net

Petrus, 50 STM
R' F D F2 D2 // 2x2x2
R B' D' F' U2 F D // 2x2x3
y U' S' U S R' U2 R F' U' F // EO
U R2 U2 R U' R' U R' U' R2 U R' // F2L 
U2 r U R' U' r' F R F' // OLL
M2 u' M2 u2 M2 u' M2 U // PLL for the memes
alg.cubing.net

Mehta-OS (APDR), 65 STM
y // Inspection
D F' L R U' R' D' // FB
u2 R2 u R2 U' R' u2 R U' R' u2 // 3QB
R F' U' F U' R' // EOLE
U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R U R' U R U2 R' // 6CO
U R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U R2 U' R2 U' R2 // APDR
U R' U' R U D' R2 U R' U R U' R U' R2 U' D2 // PLL
alg.cubing.net

Mehta-TDR
y // Inspection
D F' L R U' R' D' // FB
u2 R2 u R2 U' R' u2 R U' R' u2 // 3QB
R F' U' F U' R' // EOLE
U' R2 U R2 U R U2 R U R' U R' // TDR
U' F R U R' U' R' F' U2 R U R U' R2 U2 R D // ZBLL
alg.cubing.net

Next: U2 F D2 U2 R2 U2 F' D2 F2 U2 R2 L' D U F' L U F2 U B' R2


----------



## tsmosher (May 6, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next: U2 F D2 U2 R2 U2 F' D2 F2 U2 R2 L' D U F' L U F2 U B' R2



y // inspect
R' B' r' u R E' R u' R2 E r2 // FB+3QB (11)
U' R U R' r' U' R // SS (7)
M U2 R' F R F' r U2 r' // EOBF (9)
U R U' R' U' R // LS (6)
U' R' F' r U R U' r' F // COLL (9)
M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 U' // EPLL Ub (8)

NEXT:
See below.


----------



## abunickabhi (May 6, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next: U2 F D2 U2 R2 U2 F' D2 F2 U2 R2 L' D U F' L U F2 U B' R2



Wow so many solutions, you are quite the expert @BenChristman1 .

z2 y
//edges FXUM QCIO ALVE
//corners WIGO FSQC
U S' R D' S' D S R' S U'
E' R E U L E' L' U' R' E //UF-LD-UR-FL-RF
[E' : [U, L' E L]] [L : [L S L', F']]
[R' U : [R U' R', D']]
[R U D : [R' D R, U]]
[U' R' U : [R U' R', D]]
[D : [R D' R', U']]

Next: R F L2 F2 L2 F2 U L2 R2 U F2 U B D B D U F' L' B'


----------



## tsmosher (May 6, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: R F L2 F2 L2 F2 U L2 R2 U F2 U B D B D U F' L' B'



[57 STM]
x // inspection
u R' S2 // triplet
M' u' M u R' u R u' // FB+3QB (11)
U r2 U2 R U M2 U2 R' U R // SS (10)
M' U2 M R' F R F' // EOBF (7)
R U R2 U2 R U R' U R2 // LS (9)
M2 E M2 E' // fix centers (4)
U2 R' F' r U R U' r' F // COLL (9)
U' M2 U' M U2 M' U' // 4c (7)

NEXT:
F' D U2 B D2 L2 F R2 F' L2 F D2 F2 R2 U R2 F' R U B2 U


----------



## abunickabhi (May 7, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> F' D U2 B D2 L2 F R2 F' L2 F D2 F2 R2 U R2 F' R U B2 U



z2 y 
//edges DQRE FVPG MLNC
//corners ISPA GRXR

U M' D S' D S D M U' M D M' 
U M' F' U' S' U f M U'
[R U' R' : [E', R2]] 
[U : [U, L' E L]]

[U D R' U' : [R U R', D']]
[D : [U', R' D R]]
[R U D' : [R' D R, U]]
[R U' D' R' : [U2, R' D R]]

R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'


Next: F L B' D2 F R2 F R2 F D2 U2 B R' F D L F2 U2 L


----------



## tsmosher (May 7, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: F L B' D2 F R2 F R2 F D2 U2 B R' F D L F2 U2 L



In the promotion of method neutrality, I felt like this scramble deserved some CFOP.
But I didn't really do CFOP. I did No More PLLs. Which is basically CFCE.

[54 STM]
z y' // inspection
F D L R2 // mixed cross
U2 L U' L' R U' R' // form 2 pairs
U' r U R' U' M // pair 1 (6+3=9)
L U L' // pair 2 (3+4=7)
U2 R' U R // pair 3 (4)
d R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2 // LS (8)
U' F U R U' R' F' U' // EOLL (8)
R U2 R' U2 r' F R F' M' // COLL (9)
U M2 U M2 U // 4c (5)

NEXT:
B2 U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R D2 F2 L F2 R U L R' D' B U F' U F2


----------



## abunickabhi (May 8, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> B2 U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R D2 F2 L F2 R U L R' D' B U F' U F2



z2 y 
//edges VKRX TGOM JFEB
//corners PMQC BFXH

M' D M2 L' D M D' l D' M //UF-DR-LB-BD-FD
S' L u' R E' R' U L' S //UF-DL-RU-RF-BR
[U' L' U, M'] [U' M U : [M', U2]]

[D' R D : [R' U' R, D2]]
[D : [R D' R', U']]
[F : [U2, R' D' R]]
[U' D' R' : [U', R' D R]]


Next: U L F2 L' B2 D2 L D2 R' B2 L2 D2 F' R2 D L2 F' L2 R' B'


----------



## tsmosher (May 8, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: U L F2 L' B2 D2 L D2 R' B2 L2 D2 F' R2 D L2 F' L2 R' B'



[40 STM]
y2 // inspection
l U' F2 l E2 U' L' M2 u L u' // FB + square (11)
M U' M' // EOLR (3)
L' U L' U2 L2 U L2 U L2 // SBLS (9)
U2 R U2 R' U2 r' F R F' M' // COLL (10)
U' M2 U M U2 M' U2 // 4c (7)

NEXT:
R2 B2 D2 B2 U R2 U B2 F2 D L D2 R' D U' B D R F' U


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 9, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> R2 B2 D2 B2 U R2 U B2 F2 D L D2 R' D U' B D R F' U


FreeFOP, 53 STM
U F L U' L U L' D2 // 2x2x2
U' B2 L' U' L R' U R // 2x2x3
y' F2 U2 R U R' U2 R' F R U2 F U' F' // F2L
S' U' F R' F' R U R U' R' S // OLL
y R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // PLL
alg.cubing.net

Petrus, 42 STM
U F L U' L U L' D2 // 2x2x2
U' B2 L' U' L R' U R // 2x2x3
U2 S U S' // EO
U L U2 L U2 L U L' U L U L' // F2L
R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' U' // ZBLL
alg.cubing.net

Next: U2 B2 D2 U R2 F2 D' L2 B2 U L B' R B L F L' F2 R2 U2


----------



## Cubing Forever (May 9, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> U2 B2 D2 U R2 F2 D' L2 B2 U L B' R B L F L' F2 R2 U2


Nautilus(COLL-L5EP): 53 ETM
U F2 R' F U' D2 F' L F D2 //222
F B U2 B' F' U f' L' f B S U2 S' //223+1
U' R' U R U' R' U' F' U' F U R //EO
U' F R' F' r U R U' r' //COLL
U' M U2 M' U' M U2 M' U //L5EP


Next: F' D' L2 B2 D2 F2 U' R2 D' B2 L2 U2 L2 R B L2 D2 B' L U' F


----------



## abunickabhi (May 9, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: F' D' L2 B2 D2 F2 U' R2 D' B2 L2 U2 L2 R B L2 D2 B' L U' F


z2 y 
//edges JONL STXE CUCB
//corners BOFI NRQW XC

R2 E R' U' R' E R U R' E2
M2 U S M' U S' M' U' S U' M' 
[M2, R U' R' U] [R2 U' : [R2, S]]

[U' : [R D' R', U2]]
[R', U L U']
[U D : [R U' R', D2]]
[D', R U R']
[U' R' D R : [U, R D' R']]

Next: B' L2 U B2 F2 L2 R2 U L2 D L2 U2 B' L' F L2 U R F2


----------



## tsmosher (May 9, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: B' L2 U B2 F2 L2 R2 U L2 D L2 U2 B' L' F L2 U R F2



[49 STM]
x y2 // inspect
R' B' u' r' R2 u2 R U' R u' // FB+3QB (10)
U2 R M' R U' R2 // dBR (6)
M' U' F R' F' R2 U R' U' M2 // EOBF (10)
U R U2 R' U' R U R' // LS (8)
U2 R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' // CMLL (10)
U M2 U M2 U2 // 4c (5)

NEXT:
B L2 R2 U2 B L2 D2 F2 U2 F L2 F' R U' L R2 U L B' D2


----------



## abunickabhi (May 10, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> B L2 R2 U2 B L2 D2 F2 U2 F L2 F' R U' L R2 U L B' D2



z2 y
//edges LXFJ UQPA CVCM NB
//corners NUIB OVEF

E F M F' M' F M F' M' E' 
U' R D2 F' R2 E R E' R F D2 R' U //UF-DB-LD-FR-UL
[R' U R' : [S, R2]] [M : [U M' U', R']] 
[U' : [L' E L, U2]]

[U R : [D, R U' R']]
[R' U' D : [R D R', U2]]
[U R U' : [R D' R', U']]
[R' D' R D R' D' R D, U']

Next: B' R B U D L' D' L2 F' U2 B2 U2 R F2 U2 L U2 L B2 D2 L2


----------



## tsmosher (May 10, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> B' R B U D L' D' L2 F' U2 B2 U2 R F2 U2 L U2 L B2 D2 L2



I'm sure there's a better solution somewhere. What an insanely lucky scramble.

Roux
44 STM

F' U' F R2 L' U' L F // dFR (8)
U' L' U B L U' L' U L // FBLS (9)
U B' U' R' U R B R' U R // SBLS (10)
M' U2 M U2 M // 4a & 4b (5)
U R U R' U R U2 R' // CMLL (8)
U M2 U M2 // 4c (4)

CFOP
48 STM

R F U' R' S' U S U' M U2 R' U' F2 D R U R' D' F' r U M // XXXcross (22)
U2 B U' B' r' U' R U M' // 4th pair (9)
R U2 R2' U' R2 U' R2' U2' R // bruno (9)
M2 U M U2 M' U M2 U2 // EPLL (8)

NEXT:
R2 F2 D' L2 U' F2 U R2 U F2 D2 F L2 R B2 U' R' F U' F' U'


----------



## ruffleduck (May 10, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> R2 F2 D' L2 U' F2 U R2 U F2 D2 F L2 R B2 U' R' F U' F' U'


ZZ 53 STM. Very straightforward and ergonomic solution with a ZBLL I recently learned 

*y' R2 D' F' R D L U R2 D* _// EO-cross 9/9_
*L' U' L2 U L'* _// F2L 1 5/14_
*U' R2 U2 R U R' U R2*_ // F2L 2 8/22_
*R U R' U' D R U R' D'*_ // F2L 3 9/31_
*R U R' U R U' R'* _// F2L 4 7/38_
*R' U2 R2 U R2 U R U' R U R' U' R U' R'* _// ZBLL 15/53_

Next: F' L2 U2 F2 U L2 F2 R2 U' R2 U2 R' U' L2 R2 B' L' F' U' R


----------



## Cubing Forever (May 10, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> B' R B U D L' D' L2 F' U2 B2 U2 R F2 U2 L U2 L B2 D2 L2


46 ETM:
//nice scramble..
R F L' B R2 B' S' U S //223+square
U2 R U' R' U R U R' //F2L- 2e1c
L U L' U2 B' U2 B R B R'//square
S L' U' L U L F' L' F U' f' F' U' M' U2 M U' F2 U' //LL


----------



## abunickabhi (May 10, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> Next: F' L2 U2 F2 U L2 F2 R2 U' R2 U2 R' U' L2 R2 B' L' F' U' R



z2 y
//edges GUFN STED PJKB
//corners FQCS VPGO

R' S2 D M2 D' M S2 R U' M' U //UF-RU-DB-BU-RB
U' M S D' S' D M' U //UF-RD-DL-LU-DF
R' U' S' L S' L2 S L U2 S U' R //UF-FR-LF-LB-UB

[F : [D', R U R']]
[F2, R B R']
[U' D : [R' U' R, D2]]
[R U D : [R' D R, U]]

Next: B2 F2 D R2 D R2 B2 D B2 D2 L2 F R2 F' D L' B' D' F' D' F


----------



## tsmosher (May 10, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: B2 F2 D R2 D R2 B2 D B2 D2 L2 F R2 F' D L' B' D' F' D' F



Ridiculously hard scramble...
I got super lucky with OLL and CPLL skip (which I did not find first solve)...

No More PLLs
[43 STM]

z' y // inspection
D' F D L F D // mixed cross (6)
d' U' R U' R' L' U L // F2L 1 (8)
d' U' R' U2 R2 U R' // F2L 2 (7)
U' L' U L // F2L 3 (4)
U R' U' R U d2 L F' L' F // OLL & CPLL skip!! (10)
U' d' M2 U M U2 M U // 4c (8)

NEXT:
B' D2 R2 D2 B R2 B' D2 U2 R2 F' R' B R D F2 R2 D L B2


----------



## abunickabhi (May 11, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> B' D2 R2 D2 B R2 B' D2 U2 R2 F' R' B R D F2 R2 D L B2


z2 y
//edges SRJB LMAC XT
//corners PQGS JVFC
U2 M U' R E R' U2 R' E' R U M' //UF-RD-BD-LF-UB
E' F S' L' E2 L F' L E2 L' S E //UF-BL-BR-UL-UR
[U L2 U',M']

[R' D : [R' U' R, D2]]
[R U D : [R' D' R, U]]
[U' R' U' : [R D R', U2]]
[R' : [U', R' D' R]]

Next: D B2 R' F B2 D' R U' L' U2 F2 U2 B' U2 F R2 F L2 B U2


----------



## tsmosher (May 11, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> z2 y
> //edges SRJB LMAC XT
> //corners PQGS JVFC
> U2 M U' R E R' U2 R' E' R U M' //UF-RD-BD-LF-UB
> ...



LEOR-c
[53 STM]

x z' // inspection
B' u S' // triplet
u' M R2 u' R' E2 R2 U R u2 // 3QB (13)
U' R2 B U' B' U' R U' R2 // dBR (9)
r U' R' U' M U' M2 // EOBF (7)
R U2 R U R' U R U2 R2 // LS (9)
U' r' F R F' r U R' // CMLL (8)
U2 M2 U M U2 M U' // 4c (7)

NEXT:
B' D2 R2 B D2 B R2 B' R2 B U2 D' L D2 R' U2 F2 D2 U2 F'


----------



## Pyjam (May 11, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> B' D2 R2 B D2 B R2 B' R2 B U2 D' L D2 R' U2 F2 D2 U2 F'



x
M2' R U2 r u' r' U R' F // Left block
U' r2 U r' // XX-Cross
R' U2 R f R f' // F2L−1
U' F R' F' R // F2L
f R U R' U' f' // EO
U' R' U2 R U R' U' R U R' U R // 2GLL

NEXT : L2 R2 U2 B2 D' R2 D B2 R2 D U F' L' B L2 R B F R2 U'
—


----------



## tsmosher (May 11, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> x
> M2' R U2 r u' r' U R' F // Left block
> U' r2 U r' // XX-Cross
> R' U2 R f R f' // F2L−1
> ...



some lazy version of Roux
[54 ETM]

z' y' // inspection
R U R' D2 F U F' // stripe & pair 1 (7)
R' U' R r' U' r // pair 2 (6)
y' L' U L d' R U' R' // pair 3 (8)
d2 U M2 U' F' L' U2 L F U' r U2 r' // EOBF (13)
U2 R U R' // LS (4)
U' R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2 // COLL (10)
U2 M2 U' M' U2 M // 4c (6)

NEXT:
B2 F2 U F2 L2 F2 R2 D2 U R2 F2 B' R' U' F' D L2 R' D' U2 L'


----------



## abunickabhi (May 12, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> B2 F2 U F2 L2 F2 R2 D2 U R2 F2 B' R' U' F' D L2 R' D' U2 L'


z2 y
//edges RODQ BKVE IGJB
//corners FNBJ PQ

r S U M' U M U S' U r' //UF-BD-RF-DF-LD
U L U L' S' U S U' L U' L' U'
[S U' R' : [E, R2]][R' : [R' E R, U']] [U' : [L' E L, U2]]

[R' U' : [D, R U R']]
[R' U' D' R' : [U', R' D R]]
[z2: [U R U', L']]


Next: U D2 B L2 B' D2 U2 B' D2 B F2 R B2 D' R' U' L' D' U2


----------



## tsmosher (May 12, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: U D2 B L2 B' D2 U2 B' D2 B F2 R B2 D' R' U' L' D' U2



[49 STM]
z' x' // inspection
U' F' E M E r U2 R' u2 // block (9)
U R M2 R U' R2 // square (6)
U M2 R U R' r U r' // EO (8)
U R U' R' U R U' R' // LS (8)
U' r U R' U' r' F R F' // COLL (9)
U M2 U' M U2 M U2 M2 U' // 4c (9)

NEXT:
L2 F2 D F2 D R2 D' U L2 F2 R F L' U F2 U R2 B R


----------



## Cubing Forever (May 12, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> L2 F2 D F2 D R2 D' U L2 F2 R F L' U F2 U R2 B R


When you butcher the whole solve after a nice start: 51 ETM
z2 F' R U F L2 U r' U2 r //FB+1
U R U R u2 //3QB
R U2 R' U S' U S //EOLE
R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R2 //2x1
U2 R U' R' U2 R U' R' // Corner
U R' F' U' F U' R U R2 F R F' U R u2 //ZBLL

Next: F2 L U' B2 U L2 U R2 B2 L2 U' L2 B2 F D L' D2 U' R F L2


----------



## Cubing Forever (May 12, 2021)

@abunickabhi I edited in the scramble


----------



## tsmosher (May 12, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: F2 L U' B2 U L2 U R2 B2 L2 U' L2 B2 F D L' D2 U' R F L2



[53 STM]
x2 y // inspection
u' R u U S' // triplet/centers (5)
U' R u' U' R E R u' // 3QB (8)
R2 U' R U M2 r' U' r // dFR (8)
U2 M2 U2 M' U' M U R U' M2 // EOBF (10)
R' U' R U R' U' R // LS (7)
U' r U R' U' r' F R F' // COLL (9)
M2 U M' U2 M U' // 4c (6)

NEXT:
B R F2 D2 L U2 D F L' F D2 F' U2 B D2 F U2 B2 L2 U2 F2


----------



## abunickabhi (May 13, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> B R F2 D2 L U2 D F L' F D2 F' U2 B D2 F U2 B2 L2 U2 F2



z2 y

//edges FOKN DSUG TAIA
//corners MCUO GXEF

U R' E' R S R' S' R u' //UF-BU-RF-LB-RB
S' U' M2 U' M' U2 M' S //UF-DF-RD-DB-RU
[L' U' L : [S', L2]] [E : [L E' L', U]]

[D : [U, R' D' R]]
[R D' R': [U, R' D R]]
[D2 R : [R D' R', U]]
[R' D' R D R' D' R, U']

Next: L' B2 L D2 L' R2 F2 R' B2 U2 B2 R' D' R2 F' D' B2 R B2 D' F2


----------



## Cubing Forever (May 13, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> L' B2 L D2 L' R2 F2 R' B2 U2 B2 R' D' R2 F' D' B2 R B2 D' F2


38 ETM(WHAT!!!):
B2 U' F M F2 E' F2 E r //222
F' L' B L2 B' L2 F L' //F2L-1
U' F' U' F2 R' F' R //ZBLS
U' R F E R' U R E' F' R' U F U2 F' //ZBLL

Next: U L U F2 B' L U' F' U L2 D2 L2 U2 B' R2 F' U2 F' U2 B2 D2


----------



## tsmosher (May 13, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: U L U F2 B' L U' F' U L2 D2 L2 U2 B' R2 F' U2 F' U2 B2 D2



[52 STM]
x y2 // inspection
U' F2 r u' E R' U' R' u2 // FB (9)
U R2 U2 R U R' U' R U R2 // dBR (10)
U' M' U' M' r U r' M U2 M' // EOBF (10)
R U R' U2 R U R' // LS (7)
R U R' U R U2 R' // CMLL (7)
U' M2 U M U2 M' U2 M2 U // 4c (9)

NEXT:
R' D2 B2 R F2 L' B2 R B2 R' F2 B U2 L2 F' R' U B D R U2


----------



## Cubing Forever (May 13, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> R' D2 B2 R F2 L' B2 R B2 R' F2 B U2 L2 F' R' U B D R U2


this method seems interesting...
L2 U2 F2 U F' U' B' U2 B2 //FB
U2 R2 U' M2 U2 R' U R //dBR
M U M2 U2 M' //EO+LR at FB
U2 R U R' U R U' R' //LS
U' R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2 //COLL
U2 M2 U' M2 //4b+4c

Next: U2 B R' D R' F R L' B U2 D F2 D F2 B2 D F2 B2 U' L2 B2


----------



## tsmosher (May 13, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: U2 B R' D R' F R L' B U2 D F2 D F2 B2 D F2 B2 U' L2 B2



It's easily usable with any scramble and can transpose any way you'd like-- 42, LEOR (ZBLL), Mehta...

[55 STM]
z2 // inspection
R' S2 // triplet
U' R u M // start belt/fix centers
u2 R U2 R' u' R U2 R' E // FB+3QB+BR pair (15)
S' U' S // dBR (3)
M2 U' r U r' U R U' R' U' M2 // EOBF (11)
U R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R2 // LS (8)
U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // CMLL (10)
U2 M2 U M' U2 M U2 M2 // 4c (8)

NEXT:
B2 R D2 B2 R F2 D2 F2 R B2 R2 U' B D2 R F' R2 U R2 D'


----------



## Cubing Forever (May 13, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> B2 R D2 B2 R F2 D2 F2 R B2 R2 U' B D2 R F' R2 U R2 D'


Some columns-Roux hybrid: 48 ETM
D R' U' F D2 R' U' R B L' B L R' U' R U' B U B' R2 //pairs
U R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R //CLL
U' S' U2 S U2 M U M' //EO
M2 S2 U2 S2 M2 U2 M2 U' M2 U' //L8EP

with cancellation: 47 ETM
D R' U' F D2 R' U' R B L' B L R' U' R U' B U B' R2 //pairs
U R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R //CLL
U' S' U2 S U2 M U M S2 U2 S2 M2 U2 M2 U' M2 U' //L8EP

Next: R' D' R2 B2 D R2 D' R2 B2 F2 D2 R D2 B L' R2 U' B F'


----------



## tsmosher (May 13, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: R' D' R2 B2 D R2 D' R2 B2 F2 D2 R D2 B L' R2 U' B F'



[50 STM]
r S2 U u2 R' M2 u E' R' U' r2 u' // FB+3QB (12)
U' R U' R U2 M2 r U r2 // dBR (9)
M' U' M' U' M2 U2 M' // EOBF (7)
R' U2 R2 U R2 U R // LS (7)
F R' F' r U R U' r' // COLL (8)
M2 U M' U2 M' U2 M2 // 4c (7)

NEXT:
B2 U B2 U' F2 B D R' D2 F2 B2 D F2 D2 B2 L2 F2 R2 B


----------



## Cubing Forever (May 13, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> B2 U B2 U' F2 B D R' D2 F2 B2 D F2 D2 B2 L2 F2 R2 B


L2 F' U' D B U' L2 D' //FB
u' R2 u R2 E U2 R //3QB
F' U F U' S' U S //EOLE
R' U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R //6CO+Anti APDR
u R U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R' D //PLLCS +ADF

L2 F' U' D B' U M U2 M' //FB+1
L2 U' u' D2 R' U R2 //3QB
F R' F' R' U R2 U' R2 U2 R2 D' //F2L
U' r' U' R U' R' U2 r //OLL
r L F' L' F L' U2 l U' l' U2 f //PLL

Next: D' U' L2 U2 L2 F2 U' L2 U' L2 U' F R2 F L' R2 U' R' U' L2


----------



## tsmosher (May 13, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: D' U' L2 U2 L2 F2 U' L2 U' L2 U' F R2 F L' R2 U' R' U' L2



[48 STM]
x' // inspection
U2 B2 U2 r2 U r' u R' u2 U' R u' // FB+3QB (12)
U' R' U' r' U2 r U r2 // dBR (8)
M U' M' // EOBF (3)
U2 R' U2 R2 U R2 U R // LS (8)
U2 R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2 // COLL (10)
U' M2 U M' U2 M U' // 4c (7)

NEXT:
U F U2 B D2 U2 F2 R2 B' R2 F U2 B2 R' B' D' L R D B' F2


----------



## Cubing Forever (May 14, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> U F U2 B D2 U2 F2 R2 B' R2 F U2 B2 R' B' D' L R D B' F2


Mehta-TDR: 41 ETM
F' B D' B2 U2 R F2 U' F' //FB
E2 R2 U R u2 R //belt
U' S' U S //EO
R2 U2 R2 U R2 U R2 //TDR
U' R2 F' R U S' R U' R' f R B U B' U' //ZBLL

Next: R2 B2 D F2 D U2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D2 U R' B2 D B U L F2 D R


----------



## abunickabhi (May 14, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: R2 B2 D F2 D U2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D2 U R' B2 D B U L F2 D R


z2 y 
//edges FJAO UTDS GEMN
//corners FSBP QX
R' U2 L' U S' U' S L U2 R //UF-BU-LF-UL-RF
M' U' R2 U' M' U S2 R2 S2 U M2
[M U' : [M', U2]]
[U, L' E L] [S' U L' : [E, L2]]

[U' R' U : [R U' R', D]]
[U' D' : [R D R', U2]]
[D' R D : [U, R' D' R]]

Next: F R2 F' U F2 R2 F' L' U2 F2 R2 F2 D2 F2 U' F2 U' R2 B2 F'


----------



## Cubing Forever (May 14, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> F R2 F' U F2 R2 F' L' U2 F2 R2 F2 D2 F2 U' F2 U' R2 B2 F'


[warning: this may cause the wall of text syndrome]
OP/OP because why not!!: 362 ETM
//edges
[L: R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F']
[D2 L' E' L:R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F']
[L' E' L: R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F']
[D' L2: R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F']
[E' L: R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F']
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'
[L E L' : R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F']
[L E' L : R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F']
[M: R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U']
[E2 L: R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F']
//corners
[ D R:R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R]
[ D' : R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R]
[R' F: R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R]
[F: R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R]
[F R':R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R]
[F':R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R]
[R' F2 D:R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R]
[D2:R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R]

F2 U F R' F2 R F R' F2 R U2 r U r' F' U F2 //Corner twist
[z' U2: r U R' U' r' U2 R U R U' R2 U2 R] //edge flip


Next:
L F U R' B' U' R' F2 R F U2 R2 D2 F' L2 F2 U2 F' L2 B2 R2


----------



## tsmosher (May 14, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next:
> L F U R' B' U' R' F2 R F U2 R2 D2 F' L2 F2 U2 F' L2 B2 R2



Sorry. No commentary except on EOBF because it's late and I'm tired.

It's FB, dFR, EOBF, LS, COLL, and 4c. 

[51 STM]
x2 y
u F2 U M' u' R U R M u2
U' r' R' U2 M2 R' U R
U' M' U2 M' U2 M U' M' U' M U2 r // EOBF (12) - yuck
R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R2
R U2 R D R' U2 R D' R2
M2 U M U2 M

NEXT:
L2 U' F2 R2 D' U' F2 D' B2 L2 F L' D L2 F' R D' B' L2 U'


----------



## Cubing Forever (May 14, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> L2 U' F2 R2 D' U' F2 D' B2 L2 F L' D L2 F' R D' B' L2 U'


Mehta TDR: 41 ETM
L D2 B' U F M' U M //FB+1
D2 E U2 R u' R' //3QB
u R2 U' R' U R' U' S' U' S //EOLE
U2 R2 U2 R2 //TDR
U' R U B' U R2 U' R2 U' B R2 U2 R //ZBLL

Next: D B R2 F' D' B2 R' L B' R' L2 D2 F2 U2 B2 R' U2 F2 B2 L D2


----------



## tsmosher (May 14, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: D B R2 F' D' B2 R' L B' R' L2 D2 F2 U2 B2 R' U2 F2 B2 L D2



[58 STM]
M' U b L' B' U D' L' U L D // FB (11)
u R U R' u' // dBR (5)
U' M2 U' R U M' U r' U M U2 M' // EOBF (12)
U R U' R' U2 R U' R' // LS (8)
R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' // COLL (15)
U M2 U' M U2 M U // 4c (7)

NEXT:
R2 U' L2 F2 L2 D L2 U' R2 D2 B' U F' R U2 F L' U' R2 B2


----------



## Pyjam (May 14, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> R2 U' L2 F2 L2 D L2 U' R2 D2 B' U F' R U2 F L' U' R2 B2



R2 L' U' R y' r' F // FB
M' U M U2 r2 U r' U' r2 U2 // SB
r2' F' r U R U' r' F // CMLL
M U M' U2 M' U2 M' U' M' U2 M' // LSE
35 STM

NEXT : U2 F2 R' D2 U2 F2 R D2 L R' F' R' U L R2 B2 F' R U' B' F'
—


----------



## tsmosher (May 14, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : U2 F2 R' D2 U2 F2 R D2 L R' F' R' U L R2 B2 F' R U' B' F'
> —



[55 STM]
y'
B R' F2 R E R M2 E' R' U' R u2 // FB+3QB (12)
R U2 R' U R U2 R U R2 // dBR (9)
U' M2 U r U r' M2 // EOBF (7)
U R U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 // LS (10)
U' F' r U R' U' r' F R // CMLL (9)
U M2 U M' U2 M' U2 M' // 4c (8)

NEXT:
L2 B' R2 B' R2 F2 U2 L2 D2 L2 F' D' B' L F L' B2 R2 D2 R


----------



## BrightBlackHole (May 14, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> L2 B' R2 B' R2 F2 U2 L2 D2 L2 F' D' B' L F L' B2 R2 D2 R


was going to do the method i was using yesterday to reduce the cube to l3c and comm but i forgot how to do it so here's an unnamed method solve with lazy keyhole and double cross solve
x2 D' R' F' D' R' D' B' D' // cross
F2 U F2 L2 F // EO
L2 U' F2 // cross again
R2 U' R2 U R2 U' L U' L' // e-layer edges
L2 U L2 U L2 U2 L2
U R' D R U' R' D' R
R U R' U' R U2 R' U' R U R'
U R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 // corners
U2 F R U' R' U R U2 R' U' R U R' U' F' // COLL (zbll somehow??)
U2 // AUF
very late edit: oh god i forgot to include the scramble
i have became the very thing i swore to destroy


----------



## tsmosher (May 14, 2021)

NEXT:
R B' U' B2 F2 D2 L' D2 R2 B2 D2 L' R2 B2 U L D2 B R U F'


----------



## RyanSoh (May 15, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> R B' U' B2 F2 D2 L' D2 R2 B2 D2 L' R2 B2 U L D2 B R U F'



48 STM

x2 L' B L R F //EO 5/5
U D R //dbr 5/8
F2 L F2 L //dbr+dFL 4/12
D2 L U L' D2 //dR+dFL 5/17
U' M' U2 M //dR+dFl 4/21
L' U2 L' U2 L //F2L-1 5/26
L U' L' U2 L U' L' //F2L 7-1/32
R U2' R' U' R U' R' U R U R' U R U2' R' U' //ZBLL 16/48

Next: F' L2 D2 L2 F L2 D2 B' U2 B2 R2 F' R B U L2 U L U2 F' L


----------



## Cubing Forever (May 15, 2021)

RyanSoh said:


> F' L2 D2 L2 F L2 D2 B' U2 B2 R2 F' R B U L2 U L U2 F' L


Belt: 61 ETM
F R u2 F' R' F' R //Belt
S' U S //partial EO
L' U' L U' L' U2 L r' D2 R D R' D r //DR
D' U' R2 U R2 D' R2 U R2 U D' R2 U R2 U' R2 U' R2 S R2 S' R2 D //F2L
R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U //PLL

next: U2 F2 D2 F2 D' B2 L2 B2 R2 F2 U' L D F2 D L2 F D' R B


----------



## tsmosher (May 15, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> next: U2 F2 D2 F2 D' B2 L2 B2 R2 F2 U' L D F2 D L2 F D' R B



[53 STM]
y' // inspection
U B2 u R' u R U' R u2 // FB (9)
U R U' r' U' M2 // BF (6)
U2 R' U R // BR pair (4)
d' U' M' U' M L' U' M' U l // EODF (10)
U' L' U L' U2 L2 U L2 U L2 // LS (10)
U M F' L F l' U2' L' U2' L // COLL (10)
d' M2 U M2 // 4c (4)

NEXT:
U L2 U2 F L2 B U2 F2 U2 F' U2 B L D2 R2 D' F D2 U'


----------



## abunickabhi (May 15, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> U L2 U2 F L2 B U2 F2 U2 F' U2 B L D2 R2 D' F D2 U'


z2 y
//edges DCAB UPSP TJQC
//corners ABHI

U' M' U2 M U' M' U2 M U2
[D U L' : [E', L2]][S U L' : [E', L2]]
[U E L' : [E', L2]] [U : [U, L' E' L]]

[R' D' U' : [R' D R, U']]
[U R : [R D R', U2]]
[U : [D', R U' R']]
R' D F' D' R D R' F R D'
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'

Next: D' L2 U' R2 D L2 U2 L2 R2 F2 L2 D R B' L' F L2 D L2 R F


----------



## Cubing Forever (May 15, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> D' L2 U' R2 D L2 U2 L2 R2 F2 L2 D R B' L' F L2 D L2 R F


51 ETM:
z2 //inspection
D' F2 B R' U2 B U B2 //FB
E' u R2 U' R u2 R' //3QB
U' F R' F' R U' S' U S //EOLE
R2 U' R' U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R' U' R2 //6CO+Anti APDR
U2 R2 U' R' U R U R2 U2 R' U R' U' R u' //PLLCS + AuF


Next: F' L B2 R D' L' B2 R' B' U F2 D2 B2 R2 U2 F2 U L2 U F2


----------



## abunickabhi (May 15, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: F' L B2 R D' L' B2 R' B' U F2 D2 B2 R2 U2 F2 U L2 U F2


z2 y
//corners VGFI PSNR QC
//edges SFUN IA DLQP
F' r U R U' r' F R'
[R', U L U']
[F2, R B2 R']
[U D : [R U' R', D2]]
[D : [R D' R', U']]

E2 U' R' E R E2 D L E' L' U D' //UF-RD-BU-DB-RB
[E : [L E' L', U]]
[U: R2 F R S L S L' S2 R' F' R2] //UR-DF-BL-LD-FR

Next: F R F2 R' B' D2 R' F' L' F2 U D' F2 L2 U F2 U' F2 U R2 D


----------



## tsmosher (May 16, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> F R F2 R' B' D2 R' F' L' F2 U D' F2 L2 U F2 U' F2 U R2 D



[47 ETM]
y // inspection
U' B M u2 U R' E' // FB (7)
M2 // BF (1)
d' M' U L' U l // EO (6)
U' F2 // DF (2)
L U2 L2 U' L2 U' L' // pair 3 (7)
U' R U R' U R U R' // LS (8)
U r U R' U' r' F R F' // COLL (9)
y' M2 U' M' U2 M U // 4c (7)

NEXT:
B2 U2 B' D2 U2 F2 D2 B' R2 B L2 F2 U' L B' R2 F2 R U R2 B'


----------



## Cubing Forever (May 16, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> B2 U2 B' D2 U2 F2 D2 B' R2 B L2 F2 U' L B' R2 F2 R U R2 B'


46 STM:
x2
R F' R' F2 R B U' L2 U' B U B' F U' F'
D L U L' D' U B' U' B' //F2L-1 +EO
U' B' U B U' B' U B //dBR
U2 F U2 R' U' R F' R' U2 F U F' U' R //ZBLL

Next: F2 R2 F2 D2 B2 U' L2 F2 U' B2 D' B2 L D' F L D' R' B2 F L U'


----------



## tsmosher (May 16, 2021)

The show must go on.

NEXT:
U R D F D2 L U' R' L D B2 R2 L2 U' B2 U2 R2 L2 F2 D'

[48 STM]
y2
r' U' B // triplet (3)
r2 u2 R2 U' R' u2 // 2QB (6)
R2 U' M U' r // dBR (5)
U' M2 U M' U' M U' M U2 M' // EOBF (10)
U' R U R' U R U' R' // LS (8)
R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' // CMLL (9)
U M2 U M U2 M U' // LSE (7)

NEXT:
U F2 R2 B2 F2 D' U2 R2 F2 R2 B L2 D2 L' U' B2 L2 B' L' F'


----------



## Cubing Forever (May 16, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> U R D F D2 L U' R' L D B2 R2 L2 U' B2 U2 R2 L2 F2 D'


57 STM:
x2 y //Inspection
D' R' U F2 U' F' R U' R B2 //xcross
y U' R U R2 F R //pair
R' U' R U R' U2 R //pair
U' F' U2 L' U L2 F' L' F //pair
U R U2 R2 U' R U' R' U2 F R F' //OLL
R2 U2 F2 U' R2 U2 R2 F2 U' F2 U2 F2 R2 //PLL

Next: please use the one in my previous post


----------



## tsmosher (May 16, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: F2 R2 F2 D2 B2 U' L2 F2 U' B2 D' B2 L D' F L D' R' B2 F L U'



Procrastinated on EO. Made last slot a lot harder. 

[56 STM]
z' // inspection
u' F2 r' U R u2 R' E' R u' // FB (10)
R2 L' B' L // BF (4)
U' R U2 R' U2 R2 U R' // dFR (8)
U R' U' R U r' U' R U M' // LS (10)
U R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2 // COLL (10)
M' U M U2 M' U M' // EO (7)
U' M' U2 M U' M2 U' // LSE (7)

NEXT:
U2 B2 L U' F R2 L' D' U2 R2 D2 L2 B L2 U2 F' B2 U2 R2 F2


----------



## branson_lau (May 16, 2021)

CN ZB
y'//inspection
R D2 r' B U2 r U2 r'//x cross
U R U2' R' d' R' U' R// f2l 2
R U R' U r U' r' F//f2l 3+ some eo
F R' F' R d U R' U' R//zbls
U2 F U R U2 R2 U2 R U R' U R U2 R U R' F' U2//zbll

NEXT:
B' R' B U D R2 L' F' L' R2 F U2 D2 R2 B2 D2 R2 F D2 L2


----------



## cubing 4 ever (May 16, 2021)

scramble: F2 b2 r2 l '
im just a noob 
I use cfop


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 16, 2021)

cubing 4 ever said:


> scramble: F2 b2 r2 l '
> im just a noob
> I use cfop


Try reading the first post of this thread to learn how the game works. Once you figure it out, then you can do a CFOP example solve, if you want.


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 16, 2021)

branson_lau said:


> NEXT:
> B' R' B U D R2 L' F' L' R2 F U2 D2 R2 B2 D2 R2 F D2 L2


Petrus, 55 STM
U2 F' U2 // Pseudo 2x2x2
R2 D F D' R2 D R2 D2 // Pseudo 2x2x3
x R' F B' R F' B2 U B' // EO
U R2 U2 R' U2 R U R' U' R U2 R U R' U R U' R' // F2L+OLL
U R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R2 U' D R' U R D' // PLL
U2 S' // Finish
alg.cubing.net

Bruh, what even is this lol, 48 STM (47 with cancellations)
r' F' M' U' R U M U2 L' U L U M2 F R' F' (R) // Pairs
(R') U' R U' R' U2 R // CMLL
M U M U M' U' S U' S' U' S' U2 S U' M' U2 M' U M' U2 M U M2 U // L8E
alg.cubing.net

Next: U2 D L F L2 B R F2 B2 L2 U D2 R2 L2 F2 R2 U2 F' L


----------



## abunickabhi (May 17, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next: U2 D L F L2 B R F2 B2 L2 U D2 R2 L2 F2 R2 U2 F' L


z2 y
//edges PKVM EQCR BJ
//corners CTQV ANAC
U S R' E' R' E R' S' R' U' //UF-FR-LB-DR-BR
L2 U' L2 U' M U M' L2 U L2 //UF-LU-LD-UR-BD
[U' : [R' E R, U2]]

[R' F' R, B2]
[D R D' : [R' U' R, D2]]
[R' D R, U']
[l D : [U, R' D' R]]

Next: D' F2 D' L2 U F2 D L2 U' B2 U2 F' D2 R2 B' U' B' L R' D L'


----------



## Cubing Forever (May 17, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Bruh, what even is this lol


Columns


BenChristman1 said:


> U2 D L F L2 B R F2 B2 L2 U D2 R2 L2 F2 R2 U2 F' L


Mehta TDR: 49 ETM
R D' L R' U S' U' S //FB
D' R2 U' R u' R U' R' //3QB
E r U r' U2 M' U M//EOLE
R2 U2 R2 U S' U2 S //TDR
U' D' R' U R U2 R' U' R U2 R' U' R U2 R' U2 R U //ZBLL 

Mehta 6CP: 51 ETM
R D' L R' U S' U' S //FB
D' R2 U' R u' R U' R' //3QB
E r U r' U2 M' U M//EOLE
U2 R2 U2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R' //6CO
U2 R2 U2 R2 //6CP
D' U2 M' U2 M' U M2 U2 M2 U M2 //L5EP

Next: use @abunickabhi's scramble


----------



## patricKING (May 17, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next: U2 D L F L2 B R F2 B2 L2 U D2 R2 L2 F2 R2 U2 F' L








Kapwing — Reach more people with your content







kapwi.ng




That was incredibly bad, but I am still learning it. Executing algorithms is really hard, because they are in my muscle memory so I forget them.
Next: B' U L2 F' L2 D' L' F2 R2 B U2 F2 R' U2 F2 L2 D2 B2 L2 D2


----------



## abunickabhi (May 17, 2021)

patricKING said:


> Next: B' U L2 F' L2 D' L' F2 R2 B U2 F2 R' U2 F2 L2 D2 B2 L2 D2



Lot of last layer messups in your solve there. It will be better if you post a written recon rather than a screen recording.

z2 y
//edges FUMI OXAL VCQC
//corners GTMI RAWF

R S' r' F' M F M2 R S R' //UF-BU-DB-BR-FL
R' U' F' E R' E R E2 F U R 
[R U R' : [S, R2]] [U : [U, L' E' L]]

[R : [R D' R', U]]
[R' F : [R U' R', D]]
[U' : [U', R D R']]
[R' U' : [R U R', D']]

R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R

Next: B' D2 U2 R2 U2 R B2 R2 D2 U2 R U2 R D' L' D R' F' D' L' F


----------



## tsmosher (May 17, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: B' D2 U2 R2 U2 R B2 R2 D2 U2 R U2 R D' L' D R' F' D' L' F



[52 STM]
x2 z' // inspect
M2 u' U2 r u' // pseudo-FB (5)
L' B' L R' U r U2 r' // BF (8) - I don't love this step.
d' L' U L R U' R' // pair (7)
U2 M' U' M U' l' U2 l // EOBF (8)
L' U2 L U2 L' U L // LS (7)
F U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R F' // COLL (10)
U' M2 U' u2 M E2 M' // embrace the dots (7)

NEXT:
B R' F L' B2 U' L2 F' R2 F2 D2 B2 U2 L2 D' B2 L2 D R2 U'


----------



## AlgoCuber (May 17, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> B R' F L' B2 U' L2 F' R2 F2 D2 B2 U2 L2 D' B2 L2 D R2 U'


ZZ, 44 STM w/ cancellations

y' x2
D2 F R' B2 L' U' B' L2 D2 // EOcross
R' U2 R2 U R' // 1st pair
U R' U2 R // 2nd pair
U L U2 L' U2 L U' L' // 3rd pair
L' U' L U L' U' L // 4th pair
// OCLL skip
R U' L U2 R' U R U2 L' R' // PLL
U // AUF

I don't regret switching to ZZ!

Next: F R2 U2 B D2 L2 R2 F R2 F D2 U B L F R2 D' U R' F U


----------



## minxer293 (May 17, 2021)

AlgoCuber said:


> Next: F R2 U2 B D2 L2 R2 F R2 F D2 U B L F R2 D' U R' F U


Anybody want to see a psuedo beginners method being used? No?
Well this is the internet, nobody cares about your opinion.

Anyway...

Beginners Method, 95 HTM (lol)
F' L' F2 R U' B L' U // Cross
z2 y R U R' // Corner 2
y' R U2 R' U' R U R' // Corner 3
y' U2 R U2 R' U' R U R' // Corner 4
U' R U' R' U' F' U F // F2L Pair 1
U2 y' F' U F U R U' R' // F2L Pair 2
y2 U R U' R' U' F' U F // F2L Pair 3
y U' F' U F U R U' R' // F2L Pair 4
y2 F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' R U2 R' U' R U' R' U R U2 R' U' R U' R' // LONG OLL
U R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 U2 // PLL

alg.cubing.net link

NEXT: 
F D2 F R2 U2 L2 R2 B2 D2 B U2 F' D L R' B2 R U B' D F'


----------



## Petrus_EW (May 17, 2021)

AlgoCuber said:


> Next: F R2 U2 B D2 L2 R2 F R2 F D2 U B L F R2 D' U R' F U


CFCE Method:
(x2) R' B' R D' L' B2// Cross 
U' R U R'// Pair 1
(y') R U' R' U2 R U' R'// Pair 2
L U L' U' L U L'// Pair 3
(y') U' R U R' U' R U R'// Pair 4
U2 F U R U' R' U R U' R2' F' R U R U' R'// CLL 
U M' U' M U2 M' U' M// ELL
[STM: 56] 








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





NEXT: U' R2 D L2 U F2 D2 F2 D2 R2 U' L' B U R B2 D R' B U2 F2


----------



## tsmosher (May 18, 2021)

Petrus_EW said:


> NEXT: U' R2 D L2 U F2 D2 F2 D2 R2 U' L' B U R B2 D R' B U2 F2



block building > belt building > Nautilus/Petrus-W EO and finish

[51 ETM]
x z x // inspection
R2 U' R2 D' R U F U' R2 x' y // FB in lD (11)
u U2 R' u U R' u // 223 (18)
U R' U2 R2 // pair (4)
d' U2 r U' R' U' M // EO (7)
U2 R U' R' // LS (4)
U F R' F' r U R U' r' // COLL (9)
d2 M U2 M' U M U2 M' U // L5EP (9)

NEXT: 
U2 B U2 L2 R2 F D2 R2 D2 U2 B2 U' B2 L' F' U B2 F D2 L' R


----------



## Cubing Forever (May 18, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> U2 B U2 L2 R2 F D2 R2 D2 U2 B2 U' B2 L' F' U B2 F D2 L' R


Simplified waterman?: 65 STM
R2 F2 U' R' F L2 U' R U R' U L U' L' R' U' R U R' U' R D2//layer-1
F R' F' R U R U' R' //CLL
z R2 U' M U R' U M U' R' U M' U' R' U M' U' R2 //ledges
U2 M U M' U2 M' U2 M U2 M2 U M U2 M U2 M2 U2 R2 //LSE

Next: R2 B2 R' U2 R U2 R2 B2 R' F2 R' U R' D' F L2 U R' B F2


----------



## abunickabhi (May 18, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: R2 B2 R' U2 R U2 R2 B2 R' F2 R' U R' D' F L2 U R' B F2


z2 y 
//edges ADRI FOQV GLMB
//corners HIWU SPNC
M2 U M' U2 l' U' M U L U M' //UF-UL-DF-BD-FL
S R U S U' S' R' S' //UF-BU-RF-LD-DR
M F' E2 F U F E2 F' U' M' //UF-RU-BL-BR-UB

[U' L' U, R]
[D R U' D : [R' U R, D2]]
[R B2 R', F2]
[U, R' D R]

R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R

Next: L' B' R D2 R' D' F2 R' F B2 R' F2 L' F2 L U2 R F2 D2 R' F2


----------



## tsmosher (May 18, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: L' B' R D2 R' D' F2 R' F B2 R' F2 L' F2 L U2 R F2 D2 R' F2



[52 ETM]
x' y2 // inspection
S2 r' U u R' u R2 u L2 z' // pseudo-FB (10)
U' R2 U2 R u2 // 223 (15)
U' R U' R' y R' F R F' // pair (9)
M' U L' U l // EODF (5)
U2 L2 U2 L U L' U L2 // LS (8)
U L' U2 L U2 l F' L' F M' // COLL (10)
U' M2 U M2 U // LSE (5)

NEXT:
D' U2 F2 L2 B2 F2 U R2 U F2 L' D R F R' U' L R2 B2 D'


----------



## Petrus_EW (May 18, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> D' U2 F2 L2 B2 F2 U R2 U F2 L' D R F R' U' L R2 B2 D'


CFCE Method:
(x2) U R' F L' D U' L// Cross 
U L' U2 L// Pair 1
(y) U' R' U R// Pair 2
U' R U2 R' U' R U R'// Pair 3
F U' F' L F' L' F// Pair 4
(y) R U R' U R U' R' U R U' R' U R U2 R'// CLL
(y') r' U' R U M' U' R' U R U// ELL+AUF

[STM: 55]









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





NEXT: D B2 L2 R2 F2 U' L2 R2 F' L' U' B2 R B F2 D' U F2 R'


----------



## abunickabhi (May 18, 2021)

Petrus_EW said:


> NEXT: D B2 L2 R2 F2 U' L2 R2 F' L' U' B2 R B F2 D' U F2 R'


z2 y
//edges GPVA QXJB
//corners FXQJ BPNH

U' R' U S U' R' U S U' R2 U S2 //UF-RU-FR-DR-UL
M' U' S U' F U' S' U F' M U2 //UF-LD-FD-LF-UB
[U D L' : [E, L2]] [U' : [R', U' M U]]

[R' F2 : [R U' R', D']]
[U D R : [R D' R', U2]]
[U' D' : [R D R', U2]]
[R' D : [R' U R, D]]

Next: B' U' L2 R2 D' F2 D B2 F2 R2 D F2 D' B R2 D' F' R' D R'


----------



## Scollier (May 18, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: B' U' L2 R2 D' F2 D B2 F2 R2 D F2 D' B R2 D' F' R' D R'



I'm procrastinating on my schoolwork 

x2 B2 U R2 U' F' L' F L2 //Cross
L' U2 L R U2 R' U B U' B' U' R U' R' U2 L' U' L R U R' U' R' F R F' R U R' L U L' U' R U R' U2 R U2 R' U2 R U' R' //lazy F2L
F R U R' U' S R U R' U' f' r U R' U' r' F R F' //OLL
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R'//PLL J Perm!! <3
U //AUF

Next: R F' B D2 R U' B' D' L D2 R2 F L2 B D2 R2 L2 F' R2 D2 B'


----------



## abunickabhi (May 18, 2021)

Scollier said:


> Next: R F' B D2 R U' B' D' L D2 R2 F L2 B D2 R2 L2 F' R2 D2 B'


z2 y
//edges JRTG MFKX PVOE
//corners TEBV ISQR
D' R' F' M' E' F E M R D //UF-LF-BD-DL-RU
R F E2 U R' E' R E' U' F' R' 
U R' U' R' U R U R U R' U2 [M R U' : [M', U2]] [U' M2 U' : [M, U2]] //weird 2e+1flip

[R : [U2, R D' R']] 
[U' D : [R D R', U2]]
[U D R' U' : [R U R', D']]
[D : [R D' R', U']]
[U', R D R']


Next: B D2 U' F2 U' R2 F2 U' F2 R2 U B' L D U B' D2 R' F' D2


----------



## tsmosher (May 18, 2021)

Scollier said:


> Next: R F' B D2 R U' B' D' L D2 R2 F L2 B D2 R2 L2 F' R2 D2 B'



Nautilus (Half Belts Approach)

[53 STM]
x z2 // inspect
b u2 R u2 R u' L2 z' // pFB (8)
U2 R' u2 R' u R U' R' u2 // p223 (17)
R2 U R' U' R // pair (5)
d' l' U L U M U2 l' U2 l // EOBF (10)
U' L' U' L U' L' U L // LS (8)
L2 U' L2 D F2 R2 U R2 D' F2 // T-PLL (10)
U2 M2 U' M2 // LSE (4)

NEXT:
U2 D F' R' D' F2 L' D' F' D2 B' U2 B R2 D2 F U2 F2 D2 L2 R'


----------



## Cubing Forever (May 19, 2021)

Scollier said:


> R F' B D2 R U' B' D' L D2 R2 F L2 B D2 R2 L2 F' R2 D2 B'


Mehta(Anti)APDR: 44 ETM
L F R L F2 R2 U L' U2 L //FB
D' E R u' R u' U2 F R2 F' U2 R U R' U R'//DR
R2 U R2 //Anti APDR
U2 R U' R' D' R U R2 D R U' R' D' R u2 //PLLCS

Next: F2 R2 B2 D L2 D R2 U F2 U B2 D L' D F' R2 U2 R2 F R U B'


----------



## chancet4488 (May 19, 2021)

CFOP
63 STM
y' //inspection
D U' L F D U2 L2 // Cross
L' U L U2 y' R' U' R//first pair
L' U2 L U L' U' L//second pair
U' R U' R' U' L U' L'//third pair
R U2 R' U2 R U' R'//fourth pair
R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' F'//OLL
U R' U R' U' y R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F//PLL 
U2//AUF

NEXT: B2 L' F2 U R' L' F U B L2 U2 B2 L' B2 L2 D2 B2 D2 L B2


----------



## abunickabhi (May 19, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: F2 R2 B2 D L2 D R2 U F2 U B2 D L' D F' R2 U2 R2 F R U B'


z2 y
//edges BKOC SDCA NRJA TQ
//corners QWPJ EN
U F L U' M F M' F' U L' F' U' //UF-UB-LB-RF-UR
M' U S' D' M U2 M' D S U M //UF-RD-DF-UR-UL
U F2 E' F M' F U F M F E F2 U2 //UF-RB-BD-LF-UL
[L F' L', S] [L' E' L, U]

[D', R U R']
[U' R' U : [R D' R', U2]]
[D R': [R D' R' D, F2]]

Next: F' L2 B' R2 F' R2 F2 U2 F2 D L2 B2 L' B2 U' R F' U2 F'


----------



## Cubing Forever (May 19, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> F' L2 B' R2 F' R2 F2 U2 F2 D L2 B2 L' B2 U' R F' U2 F'


Mehta Trick subset edition: 41 ETM
x2 //inspection
F L' D R D L2 //FB
E' U' R' u R2 U2 f R' f' //3QB
u2 R U R' S' U S //EOLE
U2 F U R2 U' R2 F' //6CO
R2 U2 R2 //2x1
D R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 D2 U' //TTLL


----------



## Cubing Forever (May 19, 2021)

Next: L2 F' D2 F2 R2 B' U2 F L2 R2 B F' D' B U' R' B R' B' R2 F'


----------



## tsmosher (May 19, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: L2 F' D2 F2 R2 B' U2 F L2 R2 B F' D' B U' R' B R' B' R2 F'



CFOP [59 STM]

x2 y // inspection
L D2 L' D // cross (4)
L' U L // form 2 F2L pairs
U2 r U R' U' M // 1st pair (6)
d' L U L' // 2nd pair (7)
U' R' U2 R d' R U R' // 3rd pair (8)
F R U R' U' F' // EO (6)
U L' U L U' L' U L // LS (8)
U2 F' (L U2 L') F L (F' U2 F) L' // COLL (11)
U M2 U M U2 M' U M2 U' // U-EPLL (9)

NEXT:
F2 U2 R2 D2 B' L2 F' R2 F L2 R B2 U' F' R D R U B2 D


----------



## Cubing Forever (May 19, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> F2 U2 R2 D2 B' L2 F' R2 F L2 R B2 U' F' R D R U B2 D


some advanced ****: 49 ETM
L F' D' R D' L D' F' //cross
R U2 R' U L U L' //pair
U' F U' F' D R' F R F' D //pseudopairs
L U2 L2 U' L2 U' L' D2 //rest of F2L
r' U' R U M' D' R2 U R' U R U' R U' R2 D //1LLL

next: R2 F' D2 F L2 B2 R2 U2 F R2 D2 B L' B' U R' F' L' D2


----------



## tsmosher (May 19, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> some advanced ****: 49 ETM
> L F' D' R D' L D' F' //cross
> R U2 R' U L U L' //pair
> U' F U' F' D R' F R F' D //pseudopairs
> ...



Nautilus
[47 STM]

z' // inspection
R U' B2 R r u R2 u2 // triplet + half belt --> FB (8)
U M U M U M' // BF (6)
R2 U R' U R d' F' U' F // pair (9)
// EO skip
l' U2 l // DF (3)
L' U' L // LS (3)
U2 F' (L U2 L') F L (F' U2 F) L' // COLL (11)
d M2 U' M' U2 M U' // LSE (7)

NEXT:
F2 U2 F2 D B2 L2 U B2 L2 F2 D2 F' D L' D2 B F' L2 F2 D' R'


----------



## CodingCuber (May 20, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> Nautilus
> [47 STM]
> 
> z' // inspection
> ...


z2 y' //inspection

R F U L F' D2 F D2 //cross

U2 B2 R B2 R' //F2L 1
u2 R U R' u2 F' L U' F L' //F2L 2+3
y U' L' U2 L U L' U' L //F2L 4

M U R U R' U' M2' U R U' r' //OLL

y' U x R2' D2 R U R' D2 R U' R x' //PLL

52 HTM
Next: B2 R2 F2 U B2 D' F2 R2 B2 L2 R2 D2 L' B U' F2 R' U2 L B D'


----------



## tsmosher (May 20, 2021)

CodingCuber said:


> z2 y' //inspection
> 
> R F U L F' D2 F D2 //cross
> 
> ...



Nautilus
[53 ETM]
z' // inspection
R' F2 u M R u R U' R' u2 // FB (10)
R' U r U2 r' // BF (5) -- p223 (15)
U' R U2 R2 // pair (4) -- pNautilus block (19)
d' r U' R' U' M U2 r U2 r' // EODF (10)
U R' U' R' U' R U R U R // LS (10)
U' R U' L' U R' U' L // COLL (8)
y M2 U M U2 M // LSE (6)

NEXT:
U' B2 R' F2 R U2 F2 D2 R U2 L2 U2 D L2 U L F D' R' U


----------



## RyanSoh (May 20, 2021)

CodingCuber said:


> Next: B2 R2 F2 U B2 D' F2 R2 B2 L2 R2 D2 L' B U' F2 R' U2 L B D'



38 STM

U' F' U' B2 L //dbl
U R' //dbl+dFR
M' U' M //dbl+dFr
U2 R' U2 F U' F' R //dbl+dF
F R' B' R' B R2 F' //F2L with OLL skip
U' R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 //PLL



tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> U' B2 R' F2 R U2 F2 D2 R U2 L2 U2 D L2 U L F D' R' U


----------



## abunickabhi (May 20, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> U' B2 R' F2 R U2 F2 D2 R U2 L2 U2 D L2 U L F D' R' U


z2 y
//edges FKAU CKTV NOJQ WX
//corners TWRH MC

E M U' F' U M F M2 F' U' F u //UF-BU-LB-UL-DB
F E2 R2 S' R S R2 E' R' E' F' //UF-UR-LB-DL-DR
E R2 E' R2 F R S' R2 S R F' //UF-RB-RF-LF-LD
[M', U2] [U' M U : [M, U2]]

[R : [U', R D' R']]
[R' U : [R' D' R, U]]
[D : [U, R' D' R]]

R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R //parity

Next: B F2 U2 F' D2 U2 F' D2 F' L2 F' U2 R' D2 U B D L D2 F2 L'


----------



## tsmosher (May 20, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: B F2 U2 F' D2 U2 F' D2 F' L2 F' U2 R' D2 U B D L D2 F2 L'



[44 STM]
x' // inspection
b2 E R E R U' R u2 // pFB (8)
R' U' r' U' M' U M2 // BF (7)
U' R U2 R2 // pair (4)
y r2 // BF (2)
U2 R' U' R U' R2 // LS (6)
r' F R F' r U' R' U' R U' R' // COLL (11)
U M2 U M U2 M' U' // LSE (7)

NEXT:
U' D2 L2 B' L2 D2 F' L2 R2 B' U2 F' R U' R2 U B2 U R' B2 U


----------



## PikachuPlayz_MC (May 20, 2021)

x2 y'
U2 R' D R2 U' L 
U L U' y' L' U' L U L' U' L y' U2 L' U' L
R U' R' U R U2 R' y R' F R F'
y U'L U F' U2 F L' U L U' L' l' U' L U' L' U L U' L' U2 l
U'
R U R' U' L' U' L U2 R U' R' U' L' U L U'


----------



## PikachuPlayz_MC (May 20, 2021)

@abunickabhi that is my first ever "example solve" I never really do these


----------



## tsmosher (May 20, 2021)

NEXT:
D R2 F2 L2 F U2 L2 U2 F2 D2 F2 L2 U' F U2 B2 L' B' R' F


----------



## AlgoCuber (May 20, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> D R2 F2 L2 F U2 L2 U2 F2 D2 F2 L2 U' F U2 B2 L' B' R' F


50 STM. ZZ for life. I don't know ZBLL lol

F R' B' D2 F2 R2 D' R' // EOCross
U' L U L' U2 R' U' R // 1st Pair
U2 L' U' L2 U L' // 2nd Pair
D' L' U2 L D // 3rd Pair
U L' U L U' L' U L // 4th Pair
U' R U' R2 U2 D' R U R' U D R2 U R' // ZBLL
U' // AUF

Next: R' B' D2 F' D2 F R2 B' R2 B' U2 R2 D' B D R' D' L D B


----------



## PikachuPlayz_MC (May 20, 2021)

AlgoCuber said:


> R' B' D2 F' D2 F R2 B' R2 B' U2 R2 D' B D R' D' L D B


**EZ DUB**

R' B' D2 F' D2 F R2 B' R2 B' U2 R2 D' B D R' D' L D B


x' y // inspection
L' D L B L F L' D' R y' M' U2 M // cross (14)
E' L' B L B' D U2 L F' L' F D2 R' U' R2 U R' // 1st & 2nd & 3rd pairs (18)
y R U' R' U' R U R' U R' F R F' // 4th pair (12)
U2 R' F R U R' U' F' U R //OLL
x' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' F'
[view at CubeDB.net]( https://cubedb.net/?rank=3&title=EZ...x-_R_U-_R-_D_R_U_R-_D-_R_U_R-_D_R_U-_R-_D-_F- )


----------



## RyanSoh (May 21, 2021)

U R' U2 F2 U2 B2 R' U2 B2 L U2 L' D L R U' B R2 D' U

41 HTM

B2 U' R2//cross
U R' U R F' U L F L' //MultiPair
U' L U L' //Pair 3
y R U R' U R' F R F' //Pair 4
U F R U R' U' F' //OLL
U' x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R x' //PLL

Next: F' B' U' R' B' U2 L2 D R2 D2 F2 L U2 L' U2 R' D2 R' F2


----------



## branson_lau (May 21, 2021)

y2 x'
D F R' D R2' U' L D2//cross
L U2 L'//f2l 1
U' R' U' R//f2l 2
d' L U' L' U L U L'//f2l 3
d R U R2' D' r U r' D R U' R U R' //zbls
U' F U' R' U R U F' R U R2' U R2 U2' R' U//zbll

next:
F2 D' F2 L2 F2 U2 B2 D2 R' F2 U2 R2 D2 B' L' R' F' D' L' B L2


----------



## RyanSoh (May 21, 2021)

branson_lau said:


> F2 D' F2 L2 F2 U2 B2 D2 R' F2 U2 R2 D2 B' L' R' F' D' L' B L2



47 STM

x2 F2 U B F' U M F //FB
R U R U' r U R2 U R U2 R' U' R U R'//SB
U r' F R U F U' R U R' U' F' //CMLL
M2 U' M U' M U2 M2 U M' U2 M' U2 M2 //LSE


Next: R2 D2 B2 L' F2 D2 B2 F2 L B2 R D R2 F R' U B L' R' F R


----------



## abunickabhi (May 21, 2021)

RyanSoh said:


> Next: R2 D2 B2 L' F2 D2 B2 F2 L B2 R D R2 F R' U B L' R' F R


z2 y 
//edges GBNA IKRD TPOB
//corners VNTR HIEC

R2 U S' U' S R2 f R' S' R F' // UF-RU-UB-RB-UL
F E2 R2 E' R2 F' E' M' F M F' //UF-FL-LB-BD-DF
[U L' : [E', L2]] [U' : [L E' L', U2]]

[U : [R U' R', D]]
[U: [L2, D' R' D]] 
[U' L' U, R]
[R : [R D R', U2]]

Next: F L F U B2 L B' R' B2 U2 R' U2 R D2 B2 R F2 L' U' R F'


----------



## RedstoneTim (May 21, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: F L F U B2 L B' R' B2 U2 R' U2 R D2 B2 R F2 L' U' R F'


LEOR, 27 STM

x' y'
U' S' U' F' r' D // FB
R2 U r' U' r2 // EOStripe
R U2 R' U /*R' U' R'*/ // Right block
/*R U R*/ D R' U2 R D' R' U' R' U R U R'// ZBLL

Sadly had to look up that ZBLL.

Next: R B2 L U2 B2 F2 R D2 L' B2 L D' U2 B U' L B' F' L2 B'


----------



## abunickabhi (May 21, 2021)

RedstoneTim said:


> Next: R B2 L U2 B2 F2 R D2 L' B2 L D' U2 B U' L B' F' L2 B'


z2 y
//edges ELJO FSXT MQCU CB
//corners NEQH OWVC
R S2 U L' S L' S' L2 U' S2 R' //UF-LU-BL-LF-RF
U2 S' U M2 S' D' M' D M' U 
F R2 D R D S D' S' R' D' R2 F' //UF-BR-LD-UR-DB
[R2 U' : [R2, S]]


[D R': [F2, R D' R' D]]
[R2 U' : [R D R', U2]]
[D2, R U R']
[D' : [U, R' D R]]

Next: U' R B2 D2 L' D2 R' B2 R' U2 L2 D2 B L U' F L' D F2 R'


----------



## tsmosher (May 21, 2021)

RedstoneTim said:


> Next: R B2 L U2 B2 F2 R D2 L' B2 L D' U2 B U' L B' F' L2 B'



Nautilus
[54 STM]
y' // inspect
F2 R' u' R' U R u2 // pFB (7)
U2 M' U M2 U2 M' //p223 (6)
d' L' U2 L U F' // pair (6)
U' r U' r' U' r U' r' // EODF (8)
U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' // LS (8)
U' R' U R2 D r' U2 r D' R2 U' R // COLL (12)
U M2 U M' U2 M' U // LSE (7)

I will solve abunickabhi's scramble too. 



abunickabhi said:


> Next: U' R B2 D2 L' D2 R' B2 R' U2 L2 D2 B L U' F L' D F2 R'



Nautilus
[48 STM]
x2 y' // inspection
M u r' u' R' U R' u2 // FB (8)
U2 M U2 M' // BF (4)
B U2 B' d' F // pair (5)
U M' U' M // EODF (4)
U2 L2 U' L2 U' L2 U2 L2 // LS (8)
U R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R // COLL (10)
d M2 U' M2 u2 U' M E2 M' // LSE (9)... dots...

NEXT:
B2 U2 B2 U B2 F2 R2 D B2 D L2 U2 F R' U' L2 F2 R' U R F'


----------



## WoowyBaby (May 21, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: U' R B2 D2 L' D2 R' B2 R' U2 L2 D2 B L U' F L' D F2 R'



y2
U F R' r2 F' // EO
U L' U2 R2 F2 R2 // 5E5C Remaining
y x R2 D' L D R2 D' L' D l U2 R' D R U2 R' D' // Corners
x y' E2 R' U' R E2 R' U R U2 R' U' R' U' R2 U R U R // Edges
(45)

I just did a YOLO solution on abunickabhi's scramble.

Next: B2 U2 B2 U B2 F2 R2 D B2 D L2 U2 F R' U' L2 F2 R' U R F'


----------



## abunickabhi (May 21, 2021)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: B2 U2 B2 U B2 F2 R2 D B2 D L2 U2 F R' U' L2 F2 R' U R F'


z2 y
//edges AQKF VCDP UI
//corners CXEO GSUC
F L E' L' F U2 F' E F U2 F2 //UF-UL-LD-LB-BU
F2 R F2 E F' E2 F' R2 E R F2 //UF-DR-UR-DF-FR
[D' U' R : [E, R2]]


[U' R' D R : [R D' R', U]]
[R D U : [R' D R, U2]]
[R U D : [R' D' R, U]]
[U R D' R' : [R' D R, U']]

Next: B' L F2 R F2 D2 L' D2 R D2 R2 U2 F2 B R' B' L2 U' R' D' L


----------



## WoowyBaby (May 21, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: B' L F2 R F2 D2 L' D2 R D2 R2 U2 F2 B R' B' L2 U' R' D' L



(x2 y')
F' D' F R
U' R' U' L U L' U' R F R' F' R F U2 F'
U' R' U2 R f R2 f'
L D2 L' U2 L D2 L'
R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U'
(49)

Next: B R2 F R' L' B D F' U' F2 L2 F2 R2 U2 D B2 R2 L2 U' B


----------



## tsmosher (May 21, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: B' L F2 R F2 D2 L' D2 R D2 R2 U2 F2 B R' B' L2 U' R' D' L



Nautilus
[57 ETM]
x // inspection
U2 F2 u R U2 R' r' U' M2 // FB in lD (9)
u' R' u' R2 u' l2 z' // p223 (7)
R U2 R U' d' L' U' L // pair (8)
U' r U' r' U' M' U M // EODF (8)
U' R' U2 R2 U R2 U R // LS (8)
U r U R' U' r' F R F' // COLL (9)
d' M2 U M U2 M' U2 M2 // LSE (8)

NEXT:
Use the one above.


----------



## abunickabhi (May 22, 2021)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: B R2 F R' L' B D F' U' F2 L2 F2 R2 U2 D B2 R2 L2 U' B


z2 y
//edges CIME UKVP FDTQ
//corners JRGF XSET PC

F' R' U F M F' M' U' R F //UF-UR-FL-BR-LU
L D F R' D S' D' S R F' D' L' //UF-DB-LB-DR-FR
[U : [S, R' F' R]]
[L F' L', S] [L' E' L, U]

[U R U' : [R' D' R, U2]]
[L, U' R' U]
[U' R' F' : [D', R U' R']]
[R : [R D' R', U2]]
[D' : [R D R', U']]

R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R

Next: U2 B2 U' B D R2 U D2 R B2 L' U2 L' U2 R2 B2 U' B'


----------



## tsmosher (May 22, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: U2 B2 U' B D R2 U D2 R B2 L' U2 L' U2 R2 B2 U' B'



Nautilus
[52 STM]
z2 // inspection
F2 R' F R E' F' R' u' R2 u2 // pFB (10)
R2 U' r2 U M2 // BF (5)
U' R2 U R' d' F // pair (6)
U2 M' U2 M U2 M' U' M // EODF (8)
U' L' U' L U2 L' U L // LS (8)
U2 F' r U R' U' r' F R // COLL (9)
U' M2 U M' U2 M' // LSE (6)

NEXT:
L2 U' R2 F2 U' B2 D' U F R2 F2 R U2 F U' F2 U2 L'


----------



## abunickabhi (May 22, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> L2 U' R2 F2 U' B2 D' U F R2 F2 R U2 F U' F2 U2 L'


z2 y
//edges KNBE TVGX UPJC
//corners OJNV HERQ
F E2 F M F2 R' D S2 D' r //UF-LB-RB-UB-LU
L F' E R E R' E2 F L' // UF-DL-DR-RU-FD
U F M' L F' M F L' F' U' //UF-DB-FR-LF-UR

[U R : [R D' R', U2]]
[U : [D, R U' R']]
[R U R' U' D : [R D R', U2]]
[R D R', U'] [D : [U', R D' R']]

R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'

Next: D B2 U2 R L2 D' L U2 B' F2 U' F2 L2 D L2 D F2 U' F2 L2


----------



## Attila (May 22, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: D B2 U2 R L2 D' L U2 B' F2 U' F2 L2 D L2 D F2 U' F2 L2


(B2 F' U D F') B2 U2 R' D' // CO+EO
R' D2 R' F D2 U2 B // DR
U2 R' F2 B2 L D2 B2 R' L2 // EP

Solution: B2 U2 R' D' R' D2 R' F D2 U2 B U2 R' F2 B2 L D2 B2 R' L2 F D' U' F B2

Next: U' B' D2 B' L2 U' L R' F D' B2 L' R' B' D U R2 B D' R2 D2 L' D2 L' R2


----------



## tsmosher (May 22, 2021)

Attila said:


> Next: U' B' D2 B' L2 U' L R' F D' B2 L' R' B' D U R2 B D' R2 D2 L' D2 L' R2



x2 y'
S r2 u' R U R' u2 // pFB (7)
R' U M' U M' U' M2 // BF (7)
R' U2 R' d' R' F R F' // pair (8)
U2 M' U M U' l' U l // EODF (8)
L' U2 L U2 L' U L // LS (7)
U' f R2 S' U' R2 U' R2 U R2 F' // COLL (11)
M2 U' M U2 M U' // LSE (6)

NEXT:
R2 U D' B L' D L' U2 B R B2 U' R2 U2 B2 L2 U F2 R2 U'


----------



## abunickabhi (May 23, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> R2 U D' B L' D L' U2 B R B2 U' R2 U2 B2 L2 U F2 R2 U'



z2 y
//edges GSKA IBMR DTNO PC
//corners IHFR XGSO MC

F' L S L' S L2 S L' S L' F //UF-RU-RD-LB-UL
U M' D R D' M U M F' M' U2 //UF-FL-UB-BR-BD
R S' R F' R' S R' E R2 E' F R2
[E' : [R' E R, U']]

[R, U' L' U]
[R' U' : [R' D' R, U2]]
[D2 R : [U, R D' R']]
[D' R D' U' : [R' U R, D2]]
[D : [U, R' D' R]]
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'

Next: R2 D2 B2 D B2 U' L2 D' B2 L F' L2 R' F2 D' F' U' R


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 23, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: R2 D2 B2 D B2 U' L2 D' B2 L F' L2 R' F2 D' F' U' R


CFOP, 50 STM
D' R' D' R' U D L' R U' R' U' L' U' L D R' U R D' // XXX-Cross - 1E
y U2 R U R' U' R U R' U2 M U2 M' // F2L
U' M U R U R' U' M' R' F R F' // OLL
M2 u' M2 u2 M2 u' M2 // PLL
alg.cubing.net

Kinda-ZZ, 55 STM
D2 R2 D R U L' R U' R' U' L' U' L U2 S U2 S' // XX-Cross
F' U' F B U2 B' // EO
D R' U' R D' U2 R U R' U' R U R' // F2L
U' R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' // OLL
U' R2 U' S R2 S' R2 U R2 // PLL
alg.cubing.net

Next: U2 F U2 L2 R2 B' R2 B2 D2 F U2 R2 D' U' F' U' B' L2 R' B' L'


----------



## abunickabhi (May 23, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next: U2 F U2 L2 R2 B' R2 B2 D2 F U2 R2 D' U' F' U' B' L2 R' B' L'



z2 y
//edges QOIX BLGL VUSC
//corners WGOU JSEM

F' R U L U L U' L' U' R' 
[L' U : [S', L2]] [S U' R' : [E', R2]]
[M2, U' R2 U] [R E R', U']

[D' R U : [U, R' D R]]
[R D' R': [R' D R, U]]
[U' R' : [R' D R, U2]]
[R U : [R' D R, U2]]
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'

Next: B D' F' B' U' L' U' F2 R' U D L2 D' R2 U R2 B2 D' R2 U2


----------



## tsmosher (May 23, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: B D' F' B' U' L' U' F2 R' U D L2 D' R2 U R2 B2 D' R2 U2



[49 ETM]
U F2 U' r' E2 R u' // FB (7)
R U' r' U2 r' U2 r2 // --> F2L-1 (7)
y F R' F' R // EO (5)
U2 R U R' U' R U R' // LS (8)
U' F R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' F' // COLL (15)
M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U' M2 // EPLL (7)

NEXT:
R2 B D' R2 D2 R2 U B2 R2 F2 U F2 U' R B L' B R2 U F' D'


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 23, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> R2 B D' R2 D2 R2 U B2 R2 F2 U F2 U' R B L' B R2 U F' D'


CFOP, 52 STM
L' F' D' F' D2 L' // Cross
U L' U2 L2 U L' // F2L 1
D2 R' U' R D2 // F2L 2
U R' U R F' U F // F2L 3
U2 R' U R f R2 f' // F2L 4
U2 F (R U R' U')2 F' // OLL
y' r U' L D2 L' U L D2 L' r' // PLL
alg.cubing.net

ZZ, 58 STM (57 with cancellation)
z2 y // Inspection
R' F D2 U' S U S' R' F U F' // EO Line
R' U2 R2 L2 U' L2 U' R U' R' U' L U L' // Left
R2 U R' U R U' R U R' U R' U' R U' R' U (R) // Right
(R2) D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' // OLL
M2 U M U2 M' U M2 // PLL
alg.cubing.net

Petrus, 56 STM
U' R F' L F' U' F // 2x2x2
R2 B' D2 R' B R D' B2 D // 2x2x3
x' F' U F R' U2 R U2 S' U S // EO
R U' R U' R' U2 R' U' R U R' U' R // F2L
R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' // OLL
U' R2 U' S' U2 S U' R2 // PLL
alg.cubing.net

Next: B2 L' F R B2 U2 L' R2 D2 L U2 F2 R2 F2 D' F' L B U' B2 F'


----------



## tsmosher (May 23, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next: B2 L' F R B2 U2 L' R2 D2 L U2 F2 R2 F2 D' F' L B U' B2 F'



LEOR
[54 STM]
y x2 z'
S M2 r u2 R u // pFB (6)
U R' U' R U' R' U r // dFR (8)
U' r U' R' U' M' U' r U2 // EOBF (9)
r' U' R U R' U' R // LS (7)
r U R' U' r' F R2 U' R' U' R U2 R' U' F' // COLL (15)
d M2 U' M U2 M E M2 u // LSE & centers (9)

ZZ
[58 STM]
y'
B2 U' R2 B L F' L' F L2 // EOCross (9)
U L' U2 L U2 L' U L // 1st pair (8)
R' U2 R U2 L U L' // 2nd pair (7)
U2 R2 U2 R U R' U R' // 3rd pair (8)
U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 // 4th pair (8)
U2 R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2 // COLL (10)
U' M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 // EPLL (8)

NEXT:
L D' L2 B' D2 L' D F2 R' F2 R U2 F2 R2 U2 D2 B2 R2 D L2


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 23, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> L D' L2 B' D2 L' D F2 R' F2 R U2 F2 R2 U2 D2 B2 R2 D L2


CFOP, 47 STM (46 with cancallation)
R2 D R L' F2 D' (L) // X-Cross
(L) U' L' U2 f R f' // F2L 2
U2 L U L' F U F' // F2L 3
y' r U' r' F // F2L 4
U F U R U' R' F' // OLL
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' // PLL
alg.cubing.net

Petrus, 53 STM (52 with cancellation)
R2 D R L' F2 D' // 2x2x2
L F U2 F' U2 F U' F' // 2x2x3
y U R U2 S' U S // EO
U R' U2 R' U' R2 U2 R' U R U R' U R U' (R') // F2L
(R2) D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' // OLL
M2 u' M2 u2 M2 u' M2 U2 // PLL

Mehta-OS (APDR), 65 STM (64 with cancellation)
y2 // Inspection
L2 D L U2 R' U' R U R' D' // FB
u R' U R' u2 R2 // 3QB
F' U F2 U R U' R' F' U R U' R' // EO Belt
U' R2 U R2 U R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 (R) // 6CO
(R2) U' R2 U R2 U R2 // APDR
U' R2 U' R U' R U R' U R2 U D' R U' R' D2 // PLL
alg.cubing.net

Next: L2 R2 B2 D B2 D' R2 U' F2 L2 U2 R F2 U' B' U F D2 F2 L


----------



## AlgoCuber (May 23, 2021)

@BenChristman1 You really need to work on your EOline/cross. Try getting EOline to 6 moves and EOcross to 9 moves. That's where ZZ really becomes worth it! Use EOline for OH and EOcross for 2H. EOline for 2H has bad ergo and limits tps. Ergo and TPS isn't as big as a problem in OH, so EOline is better in that respect. Try influencing line/cross while doing EO so that it will be more efficient! Also, try practicing EO recognition and get it down to around 3 seconds. That way, you can be full dual color neutral.

P.S. Don't listen to J Perm (YTber) on ZZ, he only uses EOline which is bad for 2H.


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 23, 2021)

AlgoCuber said:


> @BenChristman1 You really need to work on your EOline/cross. Try getting EOline to 6 moves and EOcross to 9 moves. That's where ZZ really becomes worth it! Use EOline for OH and EOcross for 2H. EOline for 2H has bad ergo and limits tps. Ergo and TPS isn't as big as a problem in OH, so EOline is better in that respect. Try influencing line/cross while doing EO so that it will be more efficient! Also, try practicing EO recognition and get it down to around 3 seconds. That way, you can be full dual color neutral.


I don’t use ZZ as my main method, so when I do ZZ example solves, I’m just kind of messing around. Thanks for the tips, though!


----------



## tsmosher (May 24, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next: L2 R2 B2 D B2 D' R2 U' F2 L2 U2 R F2 U' B' U F D2 F2 L



LEOR-c

//55 STM
y' // inspect
U' F' U' u' R u R2 U' R E2 // FB (10)
R2 U R' U' R r' U' r // dFR (8)
M U' M2 U' M' U M U' r U r' // EOBF (11)
R U' R' U' R U' R' U R // LS (9)
U2 M F' L F l' U2' L' U2' L // CMLL (10)
U2 M2 U' M' U2 M' U // LSE (7)

NEXT:
U B' L2 F' D2 B' D2 R2 B2 L2 U2 F2 U L' B2 F D' B2 R2


----------



## WoowyBaby (May 24, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: U B' L2 F' D2 B' D2 R2 B2 L2 U2 F2 U L' B2 F D' B2 R2



(z' y')
M' u L' E R' // EO + DR-4c2e (5/5)
U R2 U D r D2 r // Domino (7/12)
D F2 U' F2 // Two Squares + Pairs (4/16)
D f2 R2 U2 // Solve Blocks until 3c3e (4/20)
L2 U L2 U' L2 D L2 // Finish Cycle and Cube (7/27)

Lol this 27 move solution was super easy.

Next: D2 B2 F' L2 U2 F U2 B' F2 D2 L2 D' F' U' L' D U2 B R B' D


----------



## abunickabhi (May 24, 2021)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: D2 B2 F' L2 U2 F U2 B' F2 D2 L2 D' F' U' L' D U2 B R B' D


z2 y
//edges CKVB EQRD IOTB
//corners FVJS GBPQ

r' F' E' F R2 F E F' R2 r //UF-UR-LB-DR-UB
U' F R' F' D' M D M' F R F' U //UF-LU-LD-BD-DF
R' U S U' L U' S' U L' R //UF-FL-RF-DL-UB

[F : [D, R U R']]
[U' R' : [R' D R, U2]]
[D' :[R U R' U' R U R' ,D']] //2 twist
[R' D R D' R' D R, U2] //2 twist

Next: U F' L2 B2 R2 D' L2 R2 D2 F2 D U2 B D2 L D' U2 F' R2 U'


----------



## tsmosher (May 24, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: U F' L2 B2 R2 D' L2 R2 D2 F2 D U2 B D2 L D' U2 F' R2 U'



[50 STM]
x' // inspection
U B u' r U' u' R u' U r' U2 r // p223 (12)
U2 R' U' R // pair (4)
d' U' M' U' M U' l' U2 l / EOBF (9)
U L' U L U' L' U L // LS (8)
U2 L' U' L U' L' U2 L // COLL (8)
d M2 U M' U2 M U2 M2 U // LSE (9)

NEXT:
B2 D2 F U2 R2 B U2 F R2 F' R2 F L F R2 F U' B L' D' U'


----------



## abunickabhi (May 24, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> B2 D2 F U2 R2 B U2 F R2 F' R2 F L F R2 F U' B L' D' U'



z2 y 
//edges PGDV TERI LF
//corners HTWE IUSM
R' E R' F E F' R F' E' F E' R //UF-FR-RU-DF-DR
L' U M' D S L' S' L D' M U' L //UF-DL-LU-BD-FL
[M, U L U']

[U' D R' : [R' D R, U']]
[D R U' : [R' D' R, U2]]
[D R U' : [R' U R, D']]
[D : [U, R' D' R]] [R' D R, U]
R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R

Next: D' R' L U' L2 F' R D R' U2 L2 U2 D F2 R2 D2 R2 D' B2


----------



## tsmosher (May 24, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: D' R' L U' L2 F' R D R' U2 L2 U2 D F2 R2 D2 R2 D' B2



[45 STM]
y // inspect
R' F2 u R u' R U R u2 // FB (9)
U' R U R U' R2 U R U' R2 // dBR (10)
U M U' M // EOBF (4)
U' R' U2 R2 U R2 U R // LS (8)
U2 L' U' L U' L' U2 L // COLL (8)
U2 M' U2 M2 U2 M' // LSE (6)

NEXT:
F D2 R L U R' B L2 D L2 U B2 L2 D' F2 D R2 D L2 F' U2


----------



## WoowyBaby (May 24, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: F D2 R L U R' B L2 D L2 U B2 L2 D' F2 D R2 D L2 F' U2



U F' R2 L U' F2 R // Double EO
F2 U2 B D2 L2 // F2L-1 Wtf Lol
U F' U B U' F // Corners and Edge Setup
L2 U2 L2 U2 L2 U' B' // Finish 2e2e Yay

Easy linear 25 HTM solution lmao.

Next: F' L D' R' D' L B D' L F2 B2 L2 U F2 B2 R2 F2 R2 D2 L2 U'


----------



## tsmosher (May 24, 2021)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: F' L D' R' D' L B D' L F2 B2 L2 U F2 B2 R2 F2 R2 D2 L2 U'



FreeFOP? I don't know?
[56 ETM]
y2 // inspection
R F // triplet (2)
r u R' U' R u2 // half belt+DR (6) -- FB+DR (8)
U' M' U' r' U' R U' M2 // BF (8) -- XXCross (16)
U' R U R' U' d' R U R' // 3rd pair (9)
L' U L U' L' U2 L // form 4th pair (7)
y' r U r' U2 M' U M // VHLS (8)
U' F R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' F' U2 // COLL (16)
// EPLL skip!

NEXT:
D' R B2 L2 B2 F L2 B' D2 F' D2 R2 D2 F2 R' F2 R U B2 D F


----------



## WoowyBaby (May 24, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> FreeFOP? I don't know?
> [56 ETM]
> y2 // inspection
> R F // triplet (2)
> ...



What even is that solve lmao. That solve was Roux -> Petrus -> CFOP -> ZB or something. Nice one.

(y)
D R' F U2 L' D F // Nice X-Cross
D' R' F R F' // EO + Pseudo 2nd Pair
L' U' L D // F2L - 1
U L' U' L U L' U' L // Last Slot
R' U2 R U R' U R2 U R' U' D R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 U2 D // Sune + G-Perm
(46)

Next: B2 R2 D2 B2 U2 B2 L F2 L' U2 R' B2 F U2 R B' U' L U R2 F'


----------



## abunickabhi (May 24, 2021)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: B2 R2 D2 B2 U2 B2 L F2 L' U2 R' B2 F U2 R B' U' L U R2 F'



z2 y
//edges EFCX LPRM
//corners RIAM BXHC
M' U M2 F R' F' M' F R F' U' //UF-LU-BU-UR-FD
U M' U M E2 F E M' F' U' M u' //UF-BL-FR-BD-BR
U' S2 R' E R2 E' R S2 R2 U //2e2e
[U : [R E R', U2]]

[U' R U : [R' U' R, D]]
[D : [R' D' R, U']]
[D R D' R' : [R' D R, U2]]
[R' : [U2, R' D' R]]


Next: F' U2 B L2 B D R L' F L2 U2 L2 B R2 F B2 R2 D2 B' D'


----------



## tsmosher (May 24, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: F' U2 B L2 B D R L' F L2 U2 L2 B R2 F B2 R2 D2 B' D'



Block/Square-VH (L4C/L6E)

[52 STM]
x2 // inspection
U B2 u' R E' R2 U2 R' u2 // FB (9)
M U R2 U R' U R F' U' F R' // dBR (11)
U2 M2 U2 M' U M U2 R U' R' M2 // EOBF (11)
U' R U' R' // LS (4)
U2 F R' D' R U2 R' D R U2 F' // COLL (11)
U' M2 U M' U2 M' // LSE (6)

NEXT:
U R2 B' F2 U L2 R2 U2 B2 F2 R2 B2 U' R' F2 L D B2 D2 B'


----------



## Cubing Forever (May 25, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> U R2 B' F2 U L2 R2 U2 B2 F2 R2 B2 U' R' F2 L D B2 D2 B'


Waterman-Roux Hybrid: 56 ETM
F2 R U2 R' D2 S U S2 U' S M' U M U' M' U2 M D//waterman layer
R U R' U R' F R F' R U2 R' //CLL
z r' R' U' M2 U R' U' M2 U r' U M' U' R' //Non-Matching Ledges
M2 U' M' U M' R2 U R2 S R2 S' U'//LSE

Next: F2 R' D2 B2 D2 B2 L2 B2 U2 R' U2 F' D U B' R2 U2 L' U R2


----------



## branson_lau (May 25, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Waterman-Roux Hybrid: 56 ETM
> F2 R U2 R' D2 S U S2 U' S M' U M U' M' U2 M D//waterman layer
> R U R' U R' F R F' R U2 R' //CLL
> z r' R' U' M2 U R' U' M2 U r' U M' U' R' //Non-Matching Ledges
> ...


green:
x' y'//inspection
U R F' U L y U' R' D2 R' D2// x cross
U L' U L R' U2 R//f2l 2
U' F R' F' R//f2l 3
L' U d L' U2 L U2' F//jayden FLUF zbls
U R U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R U R2' D' R U2 R' D R U2//zbll

yellow:
y2//inspection
F U R' F D' R' D' R' D'//cross
y' L U2 L'//f2l 1
R' U R U' R U R'//f2l 2
F R' U R F'//f2l 3
R' U2 R d' R U R'//zbls
U' R U2 R' U' F' R U R' U R U2 R' F R U' R'//zbll

white if you are not CN
x2 y//inspection
U D' R' F2 D2 F'//cross
d R' U R2 U R'//f2l 1
y' L U' L' U L U' L'//f2l 2
y' U' R U2 R2'F R F'//f2l 3
U' R2 F' U' F U R U' R//f2l 4
U x R2 D2 R U2 R' D2 R U2 R//zbll
next:
U' D R2 F' D' R2 L2 D' R U F2 L2 F2 U' F2 U2 B2 D' F2


----------



## fun at the joy (May 25, 2021)

branson_lau said:


> next:
> U' D R2 F' D' R2 L2 D' R U F2 L2 F2 U' F2 U2 B2 D' F2


7.24 
good and efficient solution but garbage execution 

x' z
U L2 U x' R' D' U2 R U R' U' R R' F R// xxcross, didn't plan the last cross edge because I'm bad
R' F R F' R' U' R2 U R' // f2l3 + f2l4
U2 F R' F' R U R U' R' // ollcp
U M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 // pll 

next: L2 D B2 L2 U B2 R2 F2 U' L2 D' F2 L' D L2 F' R2 B L2 D2


----------



## branson_lau (May 25, 2021)

fun at the joy said:


> 7.24
> good and efficient solution but garbage execution
> 
> x' z
> ...



1 look 3 or 4 pairs f2l isn't so hard on this
x'//inspection
R D' R' F//cross
U' R U R' L U' L'//f2l 1
D2 L' U L u' L U L' D'//f2l 2 and 3
R' U2 F' U' F U' R//zbls
R' U R U R' U' R' D' R U2 R' D R2 U' R' U2 R U' // zbll

next:
R2 U2 B2 L2 F2 D R2 D' L2 U B' D2 U R2 F R' B U' F2 R'


----------



## tsmosher (May 25, 2021)

branson_lau said:


> R2 U2 B2 L2 F2 D R2 D' L2 U B' D2 U R2 F R' B U' F2 R'



Mehta-CDRLL
[57 STM]
y // inspection
U R B' u' R u M2 R' U' R u2 // FB (11)
U2 R2 // good edge in DR (2)
M2 U R U' R' U2 R' U R // pair (9)
U2 M' U' M' r U M' // EO (7)
U M2 // BF (2)
U R' // EOledge (2)
R D' R U R' D R' // DCAL (7)
R' F' r U R U' r' F // COLL (8)
Dw M U2 M' U' M U2 M' U' // L5EP (9)

NEXT:
U B L2 F R2 U2 F U2 F D2 R2 D2 L B' U R B R2 U R2


----------



## Petrus_EW (May 25, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> U B L2 F R2 U2 F U2 F D2 R2 D2 L B' U R B R2 U R2


(y z2) L F' R' F2//Cross
U R U' R' U B' U B U D' (y) R' U R U2 R' U R U R U' R' L' U L2 F' L' F2// Pair 1, 2, 3 and 4
l' U' L U R U' r'//COLL
M2' U M2' U2 M2' U M2' U'//EPLL+AUF

[STM: 46]









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





NEXT: B2 D2 F2 L2 R' D2 L2 F2 U2 R' D R2 U L D2 R' B' D2 F' U2


----------



## ruffleduck (May 25, 2021)

Petrus_EW said:


> NEXT: B2 D2 F2 L2 R' D2 L2 F2 U2 R' D R2 U L D2 R' B' D2 F' U2


ZZ-top 44 STM (with cancellations)

D2 B' // EO minus two LL edges
R L' D' L // Arrow
U2 R2 U' R2 // BR square
L U2 L' U' L U2 L' // 2nd pair
U' R U R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair
U2 L' B' U B L // 4th pair
L' U R U' L U R' // COL
M' U M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 // EPLL

Next: U F2 L2 D2 U B2 F2 L2 D2 B2 L F U2 B R' F' L' U R' U'


----------



## tsmosher (May 26, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> Next: U F2 L2 D2 U B2 F2 L2 D2 B2 L F U2 B R' F' L' U R' U'



Beginner's 42
[41 ETM]

x // inspection
F2 U2 M2 r' u' r2 u2 // pFB (7)
r2 U' r2 // p223 (3)
U R' U' R // pair (4)
y L' U' M' U' l // EODF (6)
U L' U' F' L F Lw' U' L' U Lw U2 L // L5C (9)
// lucky OCLL skip and 7th edge skip
U' M2 U M' U2 M U2 M2 // LSE (8)

NEXT:
L' U B' R2 U F2 R2 D L2 D B2 D2 L' D' B' F' U L2 U'


----------



## ruffleduck (May 26, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> L' U B' R2 U F2 R2 D L2 D B2 D2 L' D' B' F' U L2 U'


ZZ-a 42 STM (with cancellations)

y U D' R' F' L' D' // EOline
U2 R L' U2 L' // BL square
R U R U2 R U R // BR square
R U' R' U L' U' L // FL pair
U2 R U' R' U2 R U' R' // FR pair
R U R' U R' U2 R2 U R2 U R2 U' R' U // ZBLL

Next: U F2 U B2 R2 D' B2 U2 R2 B2 U' L' R' B' L2 B' L U' F' D2


----------



## tsmosher (May 26, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> ZZ-a 42 STM (with cancellations)
> 
> y U D' R' F' L' D' // EOline
> U2 R L' U2 L' // BL square
> ...



Beginner's Mehta-6CP
[56 STM]
y x' y // inspection
F U2 B2 // triplet (3)
u' R u R' U' R' u2 // belt (7)
U R2 U' r2 U M2 // BF (6)
U2 S' U S // EO (4)
R2 U2 R2 // 6CO1 (3), intuitive
R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' // 6CO (11)
U' R2 U2 R2 // 6CP1 (4), intuitive
U2 D R2 U2 R2 U R2 U R2 D' // 6CP (10)
M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 U' // EPLL (8)

NEXT:
U' F' L2 U2 B2 R' B2 U2 L' R' B2 R' B L' R' F D' U' L'


----------



## Cubing Forever (May 26, 2021)

branson_lau said:


> U' D R2 F' D' R2 L2 D' R U F2 L2 F2 U' F2 U2 B2 D' F2


Mehta-APDR(when 3QB is creative): 45 ETM
F2 M2 F2 U' S' U2 S //FB
L F' L' D R' U R //3QB
u2 R U' R' //EOLE
U2 R U' R' U2 R U' R' //6CO
U2 R2 U S R2 S' //APDR
U R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2 f R' f' //PLL

Next: L2 B R2 B L2 F D2 L2 B' L2 R2 F2 L' D2 R' D' U L U2 B' L2 F2


----------



## Cubing Forever (May 26, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> U' F' L2 U2 B2 R' B2 U2 L' R' B2 R' B L' R' F D' U' L'


oops I did the wrong scramble lol

Mehta APDR: 47 STM
B' R L' r' U' r R'M' U M //FB+1
u2 R2 u' f' U f //Belt
U' S' U S //EO
U' R' U R U2 R' U R' U R2 //6CO+APDR
D2 U' R2 U' R' U R U' x' U' z' U' R U' R' U' r B U //PLL

Next: use the one in previous post


----------



## tsmosher (May 26, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: L2 B R2 B L2 F D2 L2 B' L2 R2 F2 L' D2 R' D' U L U2 B' L2 F2



x2 y // inspection
U B2 u r2 R' U R u2 // FB (8)
U M // BF (2)
U2 R' U' R2 B' R' B // dFR (7)
U2 F' L' U2 L F // EO (6)
R U' R' U R U' R' U' R // LS (9)
F R' F' r U R U' r' // COLL (8)
U' M2 U' M' U2 M' U2 // LSE (7)

NEXT:
F2 L' F' U2 B U2 L2 F' D2 F' R2 B2 F' L2 D U' R' U F L' F2


----------



## Petrus_EW (May 26, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> F2 L' F' U2 B U2 L2 F' D2 F' R2 B2 F' L2 D U' R' U F L' F2



ROUX [43 STM]

(x') R2' U D F L' U B L B' // FB (9)
r U R U' R2 U' R' U' R' U2 // SB (11)
L U' R U L'// CMLL
U M' U M U M' U M U M' U2 M U' M2' U M' U2 M U2// LSE+EOLR+SOLVED

[view at CubeDB.net]( https://cubedb.net/?rank=3&scramble=F2_L-_F-_U2_B_U2_L2_F-_D2_F-_R2_B2_F-_L2_D_U-_R-_U_F_L-_F2&alg=%28x-%29_R2-_U_D_F_L-_U_B_L_B-_//_FB__%289%29 r_U_R_U-__R2_U-_R-_U-_R-_U2_//_SB__%2811%29 L_U-_R_U_L-//_CMLL U_M-_U_M_U_M-_U_M_U_M-_U2_M_U-_M2-_U_M-_U2_M_U2//_LSE+SOLVED )

NEXT: U2 F' L2 D2 F2 D2 U2 F' R2 B2 U F' U L R2 U2 R B2 F' U


----------



## branson_lau (May 26, 2021)

Petrus_EW said:


> ROUX [43 STM]
> 
> (x') R2' U D F L' U B L B' // FB (9)
> r U R U' R2 U' R' U' R' U2 // SB (11)
> ...


red
x z//inspection
F U' R' D2 F D//xx cross
R U2 R' U2 R U' R'//f2l 3
y' L' U' L U' M' U' L' U l//f2l 4
U R U R' U R U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R'//zbll

red alt
x z//inspection
F U' R' D2 F D//xx cross
R U2 R' U2 R U' R'//f2l 3
y' L' U' L U' L F' L' F//f2l 4
L' U' L U' L' U' R U' L U' R' U' R U' R'//zbll

orange alt:
x' z'//inspection
B' F' D' R2' U' R u'//x cross
L U2 L' U' R U R'//f2l 2
d2 R' U' R//f2l 3
U R U R' F' U F R U R'//zbls
U2 L' R U R' U R U R' U2 L R U' R' U2//zbll

next:
D R F D' B' U' F' R B2 L U2 L D2 B2 L2 D2 R U2 B2 F U2


----------



## ruffleduck (May 26, 2021)

branson_lau said:


> next:
> D R F D' B' U' F' R B2 L U2 L D2 B2 L2 D2 R U2 B2 F U2



Petrus 43 STM (with cancellations)

R2 D' U' R' u // 2x2x2 block
R' B' R B' R' U R2 U // 2x2x3 extension
x' F' U2 F2 R F' // EO
R2 U R' // 2x2x1 square
U2 R' U R U' R' U R // BR pair
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' R U R' U' F' // ZBLL

Next: R F' U R D2 B R B U' R2 B2 D' R2 U' R2 B2 U' D2 R2 B


----------



## Cubing Forever (May 26, 2021)

branson_lau said:


> red
> x z//inspection
> F U' R' D2 F D//xx cross
> R U2 R' U2 R U' R'//f2l 3
> ...


Hey, have you thought of doing 1 scramble 6 crosses?


----------



## abunickabhi (May 26, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> Next: R F' U R D2 B R B U' R2 B2 D' R2 U' R2 B2 U' D2 R2 B



z2 y
//edges FEMK CSOI TDUC
//corners WOCU AMFG BC

U' S' R E' R' E U R' S R //UF-BU-LU-BR-LB
M S u F E F' U' R' S' r //UF-UR-RD-RF-FL
U D M' S' D' M2 U S' U2 M' //UF-DL-DF-DB-UR

[R U R', D2]
[U R D' R' : [U', R' D R]]
[D : [R' D' R, U']]
[U' R' U, L]
[R2 :[R F R' ,B2]]


Next: U2 L' D L B R' F2 U B D2 R2 U' L2 D' L2 U2 F2 L2 U R2


----------



## branson_lau (May 27, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> z2 y
> //edges FEMK CSOI TDUC
> //corners WOCU AMFG BC
> U' S' R E' R' E U R' S R //UF-BU-LU-BR-LB
> ...


arranged in order of priority

white:
x2 y//
R D L' R' U2 R D2 B' R2' U R//x cross
U L U L'//f2l 2
U R' U R U' R U R'//f2l 3
U2 R' U2 F' U' F U' R//f2l 4
F R' U' R2 U' R2 U2 F R F' R U' R' F' U'//zbll

yellow:
x z'//
D l F y R U2 R D'//x cross
U R U R' d' L U L2' U' L//f2l 2
d L U L'//f2l 3
R U' R2' F R F' U R U R'//zbls
R' U R' U' D' R U' R' U2 R U' R' D R U' R U//zbll

orange:
x z'//
R2 F2 D L2 F//cross
y' U' L U L'//f2l 1
R U' R2' U' R//f2l 2
U2 L' U' L U' L' U L//f2l 3
U2 R U' R2' F R F' r U' r' U' r U r'//zbls
R U' R' U' R U R D R' U R D' R2 U//zbll

red:
x' z//
F D' U2 R' F//cross-1
d R U R'//f2l 1
U2 L U L2' U2 L R' U R//f2l 2+3
L' U' L//f2l 4
y' M' U M U' M' U' M//cross edge+ EO
U' R U R' U R U2 R' U R' U' R U' R' U2 R//zbll

blue:
y2 //
l U F R' L' D2 F2//cross
d' R U R' U' S R' S'//f2l 1
R U' R' U' L U L'//f2l 2
U R U' R' U d R' U' R//f2l 3
U2 R U M U' R' U r U' R'//f2l 4
U R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U' R' U R U2 R'//zbll

green:
x' y//
U F U R' F D2 F2 L' U2 L D2//x cross
U L' U' L U2 L' U L//f2l 2
d L' U L//f2l 3
U' R' U2 F R' F' R2//zbls
U' R2 U' R U R U' R' U' R U' R' U R' U R2 U//zbll

next:
L2 B L2 U B2 F2 R2 B2 D R2 U' L' U2 B2 U2 L2 R'


----------



## Cubing Forever (May 27, 2021)

branson_lau said:


> next:
> L2 B L2 U B2 F2 R2 B2 D R2 U' L' U2 B2 U2 L2 R'


Something I came up with: 44 STM
x2 //inspection
L' D2 U B R F U' F' U F2 D' F R' F' R D //FB+Square
S' U S M U2 M' //partial EO+nautilus block
d' F' U F //full EO
M' U2 M U2 R U R' U' R U R' //F2L+OLLCP
M2 U M U2 M' U M2 //EPLL

Next: F2 D2 L' B2 R' F2 D2 L2 F2 R' F2 U2 B' L2 D U2 L2 R2 B' D' F


----------



## RyanSoh (May 27, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> F2 D2 L' B2 R' F2 D2 L2 F2 R' F2 U2 B' L2 D U2 L2 R2 B' D' F



34 STM

y2 B' D F M' U' r' B //FB
r' U' R U2 R r U R' M' U r' U r //SB
R U2 R' U' R U' R' //CMLL
M U2 M U2 M U' M //LSE

Next: B2 L2 R2 D2 R2 U L2 R2 U F2 L' D2 B' R' B F' D' R F' U'


----------



## abunickabhi (May 27, 2021)

RyanSoh said:


> Next: B2 L2 R2 D2 R2 U L2 R2 U F2 L' D2 B' R' B F' D' R F' U'


z2 y
//edges QPXN RBKI AVEC
//corners GSTC XUVC

U2 M F R' S D' S' D R F' M' U2 //UF-LD-FR-FD-RB
U D L S' L S L2 U' D' //UF-BD-UB-LB-FL
U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R
[L F' L', S']

[R U D : [R' D' R, U]]
[B2, R' F' R]
[F' R U' : [R' D' R, U2]]
[D' : [U, R' D R]]
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' //parity

Next: F D2 F' U2 F' L2 D2 B2 D2 U2 F' L D F2 L2 D' B' R' D' U2


----------



## tsmosher (May 27, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: F D2 F' U2 F' L2 D2 B2 D2 U2 F' L D F2 L2 D' B' R' D' U2



[56 STM]
x' // inspection
B' u' r U R' u M' u // FB (8)
R2 U' R2 U B U' B' R2 U R' U R // dFR (12)
U M2 U' F' L' U2 L F // EO (8)
U2 R U R' U' M2 // BF (6)
U2 R U2 R' U R // LS (6)
U2 M F R' F' r U2' R U2' R' // COLL (10)
U M2 U' M' U2 M // LSE (6)

NEXT:
L2 F U2 R2 F2 U' B2 L2 U' B2 U2 L2 B U' L F D' B' U' F


----------



## ruffleduck (May 27, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> L2 F U2 R2 F2 U' B2 L2 U' B2 U2 L2 B U' L F D' B' U' F



ZZ-a 48 STM

y z2 // inspection
L2 B2 U2 F D' R' D' // EOarrow
L U L' U' L U L' // BL pair
U' R U' R' U2 R U R // BR 2x2x1 square
D R U R' D' // FL pair
U' R U R' // FR pair
U R U R' U R U' R' U' L' U2 R U2 R' U2 L U // ZBLL

Next: D2 B2 R2 U2 F' L2 B' L2 D2 F D2 F2 U' F D L' D B D2 B2


----------



## abunickabhi (May 27, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> Next: D2 B2 R2 U2 F' L2 B' L2 D2 F D2 F2 U' F D L' D B D2 B2


z2 y
//edges BUIG QOKA EVNX VC
//corners SHOV CF

r' E R U R' E' R U M' U2 //UF-UB-DB-FL-RU
D' F L U' M' F M F' U L' F' D //UF-LD-RF-LB-UL
r2 F' U M U' M' F r2
[R U R' : [S, R2]]

[U' R' : [U', R' D R]]
[U R U' : [R D' R', U']]
[R' : [R' D' R, U']]

R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' //parity

Next: R U' R' D' F2 L2 D F2 L2 R2 D2 R2 F2 L B2 F R F2 U2 R


----------



## branson_lau (May 27, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> ZZ-a 48 STM
> 
> y z2 // inspection
> L2 B2 U2 F D' R' D' // EOarrow
> ...


x' y//
U L U D' L2 F2 R2 F R' F'//xx cross
R' U2 R//f2l 3
F R U2 R' U2 F'//zbls
U F R U' R' U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R2 U2 R' U' F' U//zblll


----------



## branson_lau (May 27, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> recon coming
> 
> Next: R U' R' D' F2 L2 D F2 L2 R2 D2 R2 F2 L B2 F R F2 U2 R


x2//
U' R L' F D L2 U' L' D'//x cross
U' L U' L' U L U' L'//f2l 2
y' U' R U' R2' U R//f2l 3
r U' R' U R U r'//zbls
U R U' R2 D' R U' R' D R U' R U R' U R U R'//zbll

next:
L' U' B R D2 B2 R2 F2 B U L2 B2 U2 R2 B D2 L2 F' U2 F2


----------



## tsmosher (May 27, 2021)

branson_lau said:


> x2//
> U' R L' F D L2 U' L' D'//x cross
> U' L U' L' U L U' L'//f2l 2
> y' U' R U' R2' U R//f2l 3
> ...



[59 STM]
x2 y // inspection
U' B R2 u' R U2 R' u2 // FB (8)
U2 R' U' R' U2 B U B' // dFR (8)
R U R' M' U' M' r U M' U' M2 U' M2 // EOBF (13)
U' R' U R' U2 R2 U R2 U R // LS (10)
U' R U' R' U2 R2 U R' U R U2 R' // COLL (12)
M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 U // EPLL (8)

NEXT:
F2 R U2 D R2 F D F' U2 D2 R2 D2 F2 U2 R' F2 L' D2 L D'


----------



## abunickabhi (May 27, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> F2 R U2 D R2 F D F' U2 D2 R2 D2 F2 U2 R' F2 L' D2 L D'



z2 y
//edges DNRC JTAO KBVC
//corners UJOB ASBV WC
U' M' D' S' F R S R' F' D M U //UF-DF-RB-BD-UR
E R U' S U2 S U' S2 R' E' //UF-LF-DL-UL-RF
E L S U2 S U S2 U L' E' //UF-LB-UB-DR-UR
[F' : [R D R', U2]]
[U : [R D' R', U2]]
[U' : [R B R', F2]]
[U' D : [R D R', U2]]
[U, R' D' R]

R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' //parity

Next: L' D2 B' F' L2 B' U2 R2 D2 U2 F' L2 D2 R' B D U L' F D' L2


----------



## tsmosher (May 28, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: L' D2 B' F' L2 B' U2 R2 D2 U2 F' L2 D2 R' B D U L' F D' L2



[56 ETM]
x' y // inspection
R' F2 u' M' E R U' R' u2 // FB (9)
R M U S' U2 S // DR edge to complete dFR (6)
U' R' U2 R U R' U2 F' U F R // LS with edge influencing (11)
F R U R' U' F' // EO (6)
U R' U R U2 R' L' U R U' L // COLL (11)
y R' U' R U' R U R U R2 U2 R' U // L5E (13)

NEXT:
U' B' R2 U B2 D R2 D L2 R2 D B' D2 R U R D F2


----------



## branson_lau (May 28, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> [56 ETM]
> x' y // inspection
> R' F2 u' M' E R U' R' u2 // FB (9)
> R M U S' U2 S // DR edge to complete dFR (6)
> ...



recon coming
(6 cross colours, multiple solutions)
arrange based on prioirty

yellow
y2//
D' F R2 U2 R U'R' D2//x cross
R' U2 R//f2l 2
U L' U L U' L' U L//f2l 3
R U R D r' U r D' R' U R'//dot zbls
U2 L' R U R' U' L U R U R' U' R U' R' U'//zbll

white:
x2 y'//
U2 R' F R2 U R' D' R' D'//x cross
U' R' U R2 U' R'//f2l 2
y' R U R' U L U L'//f2l 3
R U R' U' R U' R' U' F' U' F//ols
U' x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R//a perm

Next:
D2 L B' U2 F2 D2 B' D2 B D2 F' L2 B2 L' U2 F D L' U L'


----------



## tsmosher (May 28, 2021)

branson_lau said:


> Next:
> D2 L B' U2 F2 D2 B' D2 B D2 F' L2 B2 L' U2 F D L' U L'



[53 ETM]
U' B2 // triplet (pseudo-edge in DL)
r U' R' U' r2 // BF
u' R' E' R' u R' u // 223 (pseudo-edge in DL)
R' U R U R' U' R // BR pair
y // DF, FL, UF, UB are bad
L' U' M' U l // EODF (setting up DF for LSE)
L' U L U' L' U2 L U' L' U L // LS
U2 M F R' F' r U2 R U2 R' // COLL
U' M2 U M2 U' // LSE

NEXT:
F2 U2 R2 B L2 U2 R2 D2 R2 F' D2 B D F D2 U L R2 D' R' F


----------



## abunickabhi (May 28, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> F2 U2 R2 B L2 U2 R2 D2 R2 F' D2 B D F D2 U L R2 D' R' F



z2 y 
//edges BELU NPQI CXVB
//corners SUFI XGTC

M U' R E' R' U' R E M' R' U2 //UF-UB-LU-BL-DB
R' E2 F R S' R' S F' E2 R //UF-RB-FR-LD-FL
S' U' M' U' M U2 M' U M U' S 


[R U' R' : [D2, R' U R]]
[R', U L U']
[D2 R : [U, R D' R']]
[B2, R' F' R]

Next: U' R D' R2 F2 D R2 D L2 R2 D' L2 F2 U2 B R' F2 U2 F' U' B'


----------



## Cubing Forever (May 28, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> U' R D' R2 F2 D R2 D L2 R2 D' L2 F2 U2 B R' F2 U2 F' U' B'


YruRU(really inefficient): 74 STM:
y' z //inspection
R F //line
R' //5 and 6 are friends
F R F' //CP
R' S' U2 S2 //Line
U2 u' R u2 R U' u R u' U R2 U r U r //pEO extension
U R2 U' R2 U r2//DFDB+Belt
U' R2 r U R' U' r' R U R U' R' //EO
U R2 U R U2 R' U R U R' //TDR
U' R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' //2GLL look 1
U R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R //2GLL look 2

Next: U L2 U' B2 L2 F2 D L2 F2 D' B2 F' R2 D' B F L' D' R B' D


----------



## abunickabhi (May 28, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: U L2 U' B2 L2 F2 D L2 F2 D' B2 F' R2 D' B F L' D' R B' D



z2 y
//edges FGAL JMTD RPQV SC
//corners NRIW BEPC

S L S' U S U' L' S' //UF-BU-RU-UL-BL
S L' F' E F L' F E' F' L2 S' //UF-LF-BR-DL-DF
L F2 L' S' D S D' L F2 L' //UF-BD-FR-LD-DR
[R E R', U']

[U D : [R U' R', D2]]
[R' U : [D', R U' R']]
[l' U D' : [R D R', U2]]
[D' : [R D R', U']]

R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'


Next: R' B2 D2 L2 F' R2 B2 F U2 F' U2 R2 U' L U2 L B F2 L2 U L


----------



## branson_lau (May 28, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: R' B2 D2 L2 F' R2 B2 F U2 F' U2 R2 U' L U2 L B F2 L2 U L


nice scramble for 6 cross colours , recon coming soon

x2 y'//
D' L D R2 D' U2 R U R' D L2 U2 L//x cross
U' L' U L//f2l 2
d' F R' U R F'//f2l 3
F R' F' U2 R U R U' R'//zbls
U' R2' D' r U2 r' D R U2 R U'//zbll

x' y'//
D R U D' R2 D R U' R2 U R U' R'//xx cross-1
y' R U R' L' U L U2 L U L U' L' d'//cross + f2l 3 +eo
L' U2 L U2 L' U L//ols
U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R r//pll



next:U2 B2 U2 F2 U2 L2 B2 F2 U' B' L B R U2 B L' D2 F' R'


----------



## ruffleduck (May 28, 2021)

branson_lau said:


> next:U2 B2 U2 F2 U2 L2 B2 F2 U' B' L B R U2 B L' D2 F' R'



ZZ 46 STM

y2 z2 // inspection
B' R' F' R F' U' L2 U B2 // EOcross
D U L' U' L R' U2 R U R' U' R D' // 1st & 2nd pairs
U' L' U L // 3rd pair
R' U R // 4th pair
U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R' // OCLL
U x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 x' // PLL

Next: F' L D2 F' U2 F' R' F2 U B2 R2 B2 U' L2 B2 U2 L2 U B D


----------



## abunickabhi (May 28, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> Next: F' L D2 F' U2 F' R' F2 U B2 R2 B2 U' L2 B2 U2 L2 U B D


z2 y
//edges VPUL FGEM DITB
//corners TJAB QGSX MC

F' R D2 E F E' F' D2 R' F //UF-DR-FR-DB-BL
L' E L' U S U' S' L E' L //UF-BU-RU-LU-BR
U L U' M' U S' L' S U M U2 //UF-DF-FL-DL-UB

[U' D R' : [U2, R' D R]]
[R' D' U' : [R' D R, U']]
[R U : [U, R' D' R]]
[U' R' F' : [R U' R', D']]
[D : [U, R' D' R]]

Next: L2 U B2 L2 D2 B2 L' D2 R B2 R U2 R U2 B' U' F' L2 B2 U R'


----------



## PikachuPlayz_MC (May 28, 2021)

L2 U B2 L2 D2 B2 L' D2 R B2 R U2 R U2 B' U' F' L2 B2 U R'


F' R' B' U' L2 // cross (5)
R U2 R' U' R' U2 R U R' U2 R // 1st pair (11)
y' R' U R d' R U R' // 2nd pair (7)
U L' U L d' L U' L' // 3rd pair (8)
U' R' U R d L U L2 B L B' // 4th pair (11)
r' R2 U R' U R U2 R' U M' // OLL 11
U R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' // PLL Ra Perm
[view at CubeDB.net]( https://cubedb.net/?rank=3&scramble...-_R_U_R_D_R-_U-_R_D-_R-_U2_R-_//_PLL__Ra_Perm )


----------



## ruffleduck (May 28, 2021)

PikachuPlayz_MC said:


> L2 U B2 L2 D2 B2 L' D2 R B2 R U2 R U2 B' U' F' L2 B2 U R'
> 
> 
> F' R' B' U' L2 // cross (5)
> ...


Where's the next scramble? I guess I'll just generate my own.
Scramble: U' F L2 B U2 F L2 F L2 F2 L2 D L' D' B2 L' R B' U

ZZ-a 45 STM

y2 // inspection
U R F // EO
L' U' D L' D' // arrow
R' U' F2 R2 F2 // 2x2x1 square
U' L U2 L2 U L // 2nd pair
U L U' L' // 3rd pair
U R2 U2 R U R' U R2 // 4th pair
r' F R' F' r R U2 R' U R U R' U R // ZBLL

Next: L2 D B2 R2 D' L2 D B2 L2 U' B2 F R2 D' F' L' F U' R2 D


----------



## tsmosher (May 28, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> Next: L2 D B2 R2 D' L2 D B2 L2 U' B2 F R2 D' F' L' F U' R2 D



Beginner's 2-Look BTredux

[62 STM]
x' z // inspection
R' U2 S' // triplet (3)
M' u' r2 U R' u2 // half belt (6)
R' // BR pair (1)
S' U2 S // DR edge (3)
M' U r U r' U' M U2 M' U2 M2 // EOBF (11)
R // transform (1)
R U R' U R U2 R' // OCLL (7)
U2 R' U R U2 R' r' F R F' r // BTredux L5C (11)
U' R' // transform (2)
U L' E2 L U2 L' E2 L // FR edge insertion (8)
U' M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 U' // EPLL (9)

Alternate ending, but I had to look up the L5EP alg:
[58 STM]
x' z // inspection
R' U2 S' // triplet (3)
M' u' r2 U R' u2 // half belt (6)
R' // BR pair (1)
S' U2 S // DR edge (3)
M' U r U r' U' M U2 M' U2 M2 // EOBF (11)
R // transform (1)
R U R' U R U2 R' // OCLL (7)
U2 R' U R U2 R' r' F R F' r // BTredux L5C (11)
U' R' // transform (2)
U2 R U' R' U' R U2 R' U R U R' U // L5EP-FR (13)

NEXT:
D' U2 R2 F2 D' B2 D2 F2 D' R2 F' U' R' B' R U' F2 D' B' L'


----------



## PikachuPlayz_MC (May 28, 2021)

my bad 


zzoomer said:


> Where's the next scramble? I guess I'll just generate my own.
> Scramble: U' F L2 B U2 F L2 F L2 F2 L2 D L' D' B2 L' R B' U


----------



## abunickabhi (May 28, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> D' U2 R2 F2 D' B2 D2 F2 D' R2 F' U' R' B' R U' F2 D' B' L'



z2 y
//edges FCMP KQJA XV
//corners ESGU CXPC

R U2 R' S' R U' S U' R2 S' R S //UF-BU-UR-BR-FR
E2 R' S' R U R S R' E2 U' //UF-LB-LD-LF-UL
[U R' F' R' : [S, R2]]

[R U D : [R' D' R, U2]]
[D R : [R D' R', U]]
[U' R' D R : [R D' R', U]]
[D' : [R D R', U']]


Next: D' R2 D2 F2 U' L2 B2 D R2 U' F D U' R D' R' D B D2


----------



## branson_lau (May 29, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> z2 y
> //edges FCMP KQJA XV
> //corners ESGU CXPC
> R U2 R' S' R U' S U' R2 S' R S //UF-BU-UR-BR-FR
> ...


y2
U D2 R2' D2 d' R2' r U' r'//xx cross
R' U2 R U R' U' R//f2l 3
d r U' r' U2 r U r' U' R U R'//zbls
U' R U2 R D R' U2 R D' R2 U'//zbll

x y'//
R' U2 R U' D' L' D L'//x cross
L U2 L' D U' L' U2 L U2 L' U L D'//f2l 3+4
d U R' U2 R U2 R' U R//zbls
U2 R' U2 R U R' U' R U R' U R

y'//
D' R' l' F R y R' U F2 U' F2//xx cross
D2 F U F' D u//f2l 3
U R U2 R2' F R F'//zbls
U' R U R' U R' U' R2 U' R' U R' U' R U R' U R U//zbll#

next: B2 U' R2 D' B2 R2 U' L2 D R2 U2 B U' B' L' B2 F D2 F2 R' U'


----------



## abunickabhi (May 29, 2021)

branson_lau said:


> next: B2 U' R2 D' B2 R2 U' L2 D R2 U2 B U' B' L' B2 F D2 F2 R' U'



z2 y
//edges DBAR GOEK VMIT KC
//corners NTJW AREG

F2 U' M U F2 M' U M U' M' //UF-DF-UB-UL-BD
R2 f E' R E S' R' F' R2 //UF-RU-RF-LU-LB
U' D2 F2 R' F2 D2 F2 R' F2 U //UF-DR-BR-FL-DL
[R E' R', U']

[R B : [D2, R' U R]]
[F' , R U R2 U' R']
[U' : [R D R', U']]
[l' U' : [R D' R', U2]]
U2 F R U'R'U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U2 //parity

Next: B L2 F2 L2 U2 R' B2 R B2 R' F2 B L2 B' U B2 R F2 D'


----------



## ruffleduck (May 29, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: B L2 F2 L2 U2 R' B2 R B2 R' F2 B L2 B' U B2 R F2 D'



ZZ-a 49 STM

F' R B' R' B D R' D F2 // EOcross
U L' U L2 U' L' // 1st pair
U' R U R2 U' R // 2nd pair
R U2 R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair
L' U L U L' U' L U2 L' U L // 4th pair
U' x' R2 D2 R' U2 R D2 R' U2 R' // ZBLL

By the way I only use ZBLL in example solves if I've learned the alg. I currently know around 110-130 cases.

Next: L' F2 L B2 L' F2 R' D2 L2 B2 D2 U2 B' L U B2 D F R' D2 F'


----------



## branson_lau (May 29, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> ZZ-a 49 STM
> 
> F' R B' R' B D R' D F2 // EOcross
> U L' U L2 U' L' // 1st pair
> ...


z2 y' r' D R' U B l' U' L U2 L' D//xx cross
R U2 R' U' L U L'//f2l 2
d R' U' r U R' U' R2 r'//zbls
U2 F R U' R2' U2' R U R' U R2 U R' F' U'
next:L2 F' L2 B2 L2 D2 U2 B' U2 F' D' U2 F2 R B L D' R D' L2


----------



## abunickabhi (May 29, 2021)

branson_lau said:


> next:L2 F' L2 B2 L2 D2 U2 B' U2 F' D' U2 F2 R B L D' R D' L2



z2 y
//edges EBSN JMLO UTDK
//corners CUPB VFSC

D2 R S R2 U' S2 U S R D2 //UF-LU-UB-RD-RB
M F E' F E2 F E' F M' // UF-LF-BR-BL-RF
E' r' S D' S' M' D R E //UF-DB-DL-DF-LB

[U R D' R' : [U', R' D R]]
[U D' : [R D R', U2]]
[F : [R U R', D]]
[R B R', F2]

Next: R U L2 U2 L B2 L' D2 R U2 B2 L D' R2 F U' R F2 U2


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 29, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: R U L2 U2 L B2 L' D2 R U2 B2 L D' R2 F U' R F2 U2


CFOP, 51 STM
z2 // Inspection
R' D F' L U' L F' U' F2 U2 F' // Cross+2
U' f R f' // F2L 3
L U2 L' U' L U2 L' // F2L 4
U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R F R U R' U' F' // OLL
U' R2 U' R U' R U R' U R2 U D' R U' R' U2 D // PLL
alg.cubing.net

Petrus without EO (so basically CFOP lol), 48 STM
x' // Inspection
M' U2 R' D F' D2 // 2x2x2
U2 R' U L R' U2 L' // 2x2x3
R2 U R F R' F' U R' U R f R2 f' // F2L
U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R F R U R' U' F' // OLL
M2 u' M2 u2 M2 u' M2 U2 // PLL
alg.cubing.net

Actual Petrus, 54 STM (52 with cancellations)
x' // Inspection
M' U2 R' D F' D2 // 2x2x2
U2 R' U L R' U2 L' // 2x2x3
R' U' R' U' R U2 S' U' S // EO+Square
U R' U2 R U' R' U (R) // LS
(R) U2 R' U' R U' (R') // OLL
(R') U R' U' R D' R' D R' U D' R2 U' R2 D R2 U2 // PLL
alg.cubing.net

Nautilus (LS ---> L5E), 52 STM
B' D' U B' L U' L' R2 U M2 F' // FB
f R' f' M' U' M' U' S' U2 S // 2x2x2
F' U' F // EO
U2 R U2 R' U' R U R' // LS
U2 R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' // CMLL
M' U2 M' U M2 U2 M2 U M2 U // L5E
alg.cubing.net

Nautilus (LSLL), 55 STM
B' D' U B' L U' L' R2 U M2 F' // FB
f R' f' M' U' M' U' S' U2 S // 2x2x2
U r U2 r' U' R U R' // Last edge + LS
U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' F' // OLL
U' M' R' F R F' R U2 r' U r U2 r' U' // PLL
alg.cubing.net

Next: R2 L F L U2 F B U' R2 F2 U2 D2 B' D2 L2 B' D2 B R'


----------



## ruffleduck (May 29, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next: R2 L F L U2 F B U' R2 F2 U2 D2 B' D2 L2 B' D2 B R'



z2 y // inspection
B F' R F B2 L2 // EOcross
L U' L' // 1st pair
R U' R' U R U' R' // 2nd pair
R' U' R U D2 R' U' R D2 // 3rd pair
R' U2 R U2 R' U2 R // WV
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' // PLL

Next: D R' B R B' L2 D2 L R2 U' R2 L2 F2 D2 R2 U' R2 B2 D2 L


----------



## branson_lau (May 30, 2021)

z2//
U2 R' D R' D' U L' U' l U2 M'//xx cross
U' F' U F R U R'//f2l 3+eo
U' L U L' U' L U L' U'//f2l 4
U2 R U R' d R' U R U' R2' F R F' R U//zbll

next:B U2 D2 B' D R' B2 R B U D R2 U D2 L2 D2 R2 F2 D L2


----------



## BrightBlackHole (May 30, 2021)

x2 y // Inspection
D2 L D' L D2 B2 D' // Cross
L' U' L U' R U' R' U R U' R' // FR
L' U2 L U' f' L f // BL, 3-gen redux done
U2 F U R U R' U2 R U' R' U' F' // FL
U' R' U R U2 F U R U' R' F' U R' U2 R // BR
U R U R' U R U2 R' F R U R' U' F' // OLL
U2 F R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' F' U2 // PLL

Next: U2 B L2 D2 F' R2 B L2 F D2 F2 D' R2 B2 U L' U' F L2 R' F


----------



## tsmosher (May 30, 2021)

BrightBlackHole said:


> Next: U2 B L2 D2 F' R2 B L2 F D2 F2 D' R2 B2 U L' U' F L2 R' F



z2 //inspect
R' B2 //trip
U' r2 U2 r' E2 R' u' //fb
r' U R M U' r2 //223
R' U2 B U B' R //dFR
d2 F' L F L' //EO
U L' U' L U' L' U L //LS
U' F' L U2 L' F L F' U2 F L' //COLL
M' U' M2 U' M2 U' M' U2 M2 U' //EPLL

Next: R2 F2 U F' U' B2 R' D L2 F2 R' D2 F2 D2 R' B2 U2 R' F2 U


----------



## branson_lau (May 30, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> z2 //inspect
> R' B2 //trip
> U' r2 U2 r' E2 R' u' //fb
> r' U R M U' r2 //223
> ...


x z//
L2 D' R D' //cross
L U' L' U L //f2l 1
U' d' L' U L//f2l 2
U R U' R' U2 R U2' R'//f2l 3+set up better 4
y U R U2 R' U R' F R F'//zbls
U R' U' R2 U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R' U R U2//zbll

next:
F U D2 R' B' L2 U2 L D B' U' R2 D' R2 F2 R2 D F2 D'


----------



## Megaminx lover (May 30, 2021)

Scramble: F U D2 R' B' L2 U2 L D B' U' R2 D' R2 F2 R2 D F2 D'
//Inspection
D R F y2 R U' D R2 z2//cross
y' D' U2 F' U F D//F2L 1
y R U2 R' U R U' R'//F2L 2
y U' R' F R F' R U' R'//F2L 3
U R' U' R//F2L 4
F' r U R' U' r' F R//OLL
R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R'//PLL








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net




Next scramble: R F' D' L2 B U' R D' L B2 L2 U2 D2 F2 R2 D B2 R2 U F2 L2


----------



## abunickabhi (May 30, 2021)

camicio said:


> Next: L U2 L2 D2 L2 F2 D' B2 D' L2 D B2 L U R2 B' D2 R D U



z2 y
//edges BXPJ USGA TKNA
//corners IGFS VM

M' F U2 F M2 F' M U2 M2 F' //UF-UB-FD-FR-LF
R' F D' R2 S' R' S2 R' S' D F' R //UF-DB-RD-RU-UL
E' R' S2 U' S U2 S U' R E //UF-DL-LB-RB-UL

F' r U R' U' r' F R
[U' R' U : [R U' R', D]]
[R': [F', R D' R' D]]
[D' :[R U R' U' R U R', D']] //2twist

Next: B R2 U' F2 D' B2 L2 U2 R2 F2 D R2 D R' D' B2 F D' U2 R U2


----------



## Megaminx lover (May 30, 2021)

Scramble: B R2 U' F2 D' B2 L2 U2 R2 F2 D R2 D R' D' B2 F D' U2 R U2
CFOP
y'// Inspection
F R U R' y' U L' U//Cross 
z2 y U' R' U R y' U' R' U R// F2L 1
D U' F' U F D'// F2L 2
U' y' L' U' L// F2L 3
U' R U2 R' U' R U R'// F2L 4
U r U R' U' r' F R F'// OLL
U2 F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'//PLL








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net




Roux
y' z2// Inspection
B' D F' B' M2 U2 r' F R' U M2 U2 r B'//1x2x3
R2 U r U R2 R' F R F' R' F R F' U' M2 U2 R' U R//1x2x3
U' R U R' U R U2 R' U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'//2 look CMLL
U2 M' U2 M U' M//EO
U M' U2 M' U' M2//UL and UR edges
U M2 U2 M U2 M'// L4E








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net


----------



## ruffleduck (May 30, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: B R2 U' F2 D' B2 L2 U2 R2 F2 D R2 D R' D' B2 F D' U2 R U2


Since @Megaminx lover didn't give a scramble, I'll do this one.

ZZ-a 39 STM!

y // inspection
F' B D2 R D R2 // EOcross
R U R' L U2 L' // 1st pair
D2 R' U R D' U' R' U' R D' // 2nd & 3rd pairs
U2 R' U' R U2 R' U R // 4th pair
F R' U2 R F' R' F U2 F' R // one of the very few sune ZBLL's I know

Next: F U' R B2 U2 B2 D2 L' B2 L2 F2 U2 L2 D2 B' D U2 L' B2 R' U


----------



## tsmosher (May 30, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> Since @Megaminx lover didn't give a scramble, I'll do this one.
> 
> ZZ-a 39 STM!
> 
> ...



49 STM
y2 //inspect
r2 U S' D' L' U L D //FB
U' R U2 R' U R r' U' r //dBR
U r U r' U2 r U2 r' //EOBF
R U R' U2 R U R' //LS
U2 R U' R' U' R U R D R' U R D' R2 //COLL
U M2 U2 //LSE

NEXT:
U2 B2 D' U F2 D R2 D2 L2 U L2 B' R' U' R2 F' D F D B'


----------



## Petrus_EW (May 31, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> U2 B2 D' U F2 D R2 D2 L2 U L2 B' R' U' R2 F' D F D B'


 
U2 B2 D' U F2 D R2 D2 L2 U L2 B' R' U' R2 F' D F D B'


x2 F D R2' D R L U' L // cross (8)
y' R U' R' U' L U L' // 1st pair (7)
U F' U F d U R U' R' // 2nd pair (9)
L' B L B' L U' L' // 3rd pair (7)
y R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair (11)
y2 R U R' U R U' R' U R U' R' U R U2 R'//COLL 
y' M' U M U M' U M U M' U M// ELL

[view at CubeDB.net]( https://cubedb.net/?rank=3&scramble..._R-//COLL_
y-_M-_U_M_U_M-_U_M_U_M-_U_M//_ELL
 )

NEXT: L' B2 U2 L' F2 D2 L F2 D2 F2 L B' D2 F' R2 B R' B' L D'


----------



## branson_lau (May 31, 2021)

Petrus_EW said:


> U2 B2 D' U F2 D R2 D2 L2 U L2 B' R' U' R2 F' D F D B'
> 
> 
> x2 F D R2' D R L U' L // cross (8)
> ...


nice bar, recon coming

next:
B' L2 D2 F2 L' B2 R' D2 R2 U2 B2 L2 F' L D B D L' D' U' R


----------



## Cubing Forever (May 31, 2021)

branson_lau said:


> B' L2 D2 F2 L' B2 R' D2 R2 U2 B2 L2 F' L D B D L' D' U' R


Mehta APDR with superb cancellations: 49 STM
z //inspection
D2 S L' U' R U R' //FB
D2 R' u R2 F R F' //3QB
U' u2 F R F' R' //EOLE
U' R2 U' r U R' U' r' F R F' U S R2 f' U F' U' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F U//speedsolve-noticeable cancellation between the last 3 steps


Next: F2 U2 B' L2 R2 F' U2 R2 F2 D2 L2 D' B L F U F' R' D R' B'


----------



## abunickabhi (May 31, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: F2 U2 B' L2 R2 F' U2 R2 F2 D2 L2 D' B L F U F' R' D R' B'


z2 y
//edges IDFQ GUPS MELB
//corners AQMG TF

F D' M D2 F M2 F' M D' F' //UF-FL-DF-BU-LD
E' L' M U' M' S' U S L E //UF-RU-DB-FR-RD
U' R F R E' S R' S' E F' R' U //UF-BR-LU-BL-UB

[D' : [R' D' R, U']]
[R U : [U, R' D R]]
[U' D R' U : [D, R U' R']]

Next: R2 F2 D B2 F2 L2 D R2 D2 F2 D2 F' D' L' F' R F U L U' B


----------



## ruffleduck (May 31, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: F2 U2 B' L2 R2 F' U2 R2 F2 D2 L2 D' B L F U F' R' D R' B'



x2 U D' F B L F' L U' R2 D // EOcross
U2 L' U L2 U' L' // 1st pair
U' R' U R2 U R' // 2nd pair
R2 u' R2 u R2 // 3rd pair
L' U2 L U2 L' U' L U L' U L // WV
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U F' L' U L // PLL (AUF trick)

edit: ninja'd


----------



## Petrus_EW (May 31, 2021)

Siguiente: R2 F2 D B2 F2 L2 D R2 D2 F2 D2 F 'D' L 'F' RFULU 'B

CFCE Method [51 STM]
(y' x2) L' B l' F M2' (x)// Cross
R U2 L' R' U' L' U R U' R' L U L' B L B' L// Pair 1 and 2
(y) U R' U2 R U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R'// Pair 3 and 4
(y') L' U2 L U2 R U' L' U M' (x')// COLL
(y') M' U M' U2 M U M2' U M' U2// ELL+AUF









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





NEXT: U L2 B2 U R F R2 B D F2 L' F2 R2 D2 L' F2 B2 D2 B2 R


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jun 1, 2021)

Petrus_EW said:


> NEXT: U L2 B2 U R F R2 B D F2 L' F2 R2 D2 L' F2 B2 D2 B2 R


Mehta-APDR: 51 STM
L F' D' B U' F U' F2 //FB
U R' U' R' u' //3QB
F R F' R' //EOLE
R U R2 U' R U2 R U' R //6CO
U R2 U R2 U' R2 U' R2 //APDR
u2 R U R' U' D R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 U' D' //PLL

Next: U B2 R2 D L2 U' R2 B2 U2 B2 U2 L' U' F2 R F D' L' B2 L'


----------



## tsmosher (Jun 1, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: U B2 R2 D L2 U' R2 B2 U2 B2 U2 L' U' F2 R F D' L' B2 L'



(52 STM)
x' U R' F2
M' U' u' R' U' r2
u' R' u2 R u'
R' U' R' d' U2 R' F R F'
U' F' L F L'
U2 L' U' L U' L' U L
U R U2 R' U2 r' F R F' M'
U' M2 u2 M E2 M'

Next: U' B2 L2 F2 L2 D' L2 D B2 D2 L F' R' F2 R D2 R2 U' R


----------



## Petrus_EW (Jun 1, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> Next: U' B2 L2 F2 L2 D' L2 D B2 D2 L F' R' F2 R D2 R2 U' R


(y) L F' R2' F R//Cross 
R' U R (y') R' L' U L// Pair 1 
B D B D' B2'// Pair 2 
U' F' U F2 R F'// Pair 3 
U R' U2 R U' R' U' R U' R' U R// Pair 4 
R U R' U R U' R' U R U' R' U R U2 R'// COLL 
M2' U' M U2 M' U' M2'// EPLL 

NEXT: D' L2 U' R2 F2 U L2 D2 R2 D' R2 B L2 R' B L2 D L2 U2 B'


----------



## ruffleduck (Jun 1, 2021)

Petrus_EW said:


> NEXT: D' L2 U' R2 F2 U L2 D2 R2 D' R2 B L2 R' B L2 D L2 U2 B'



B R' L D F' L D2 B2 // EOcross
U' R' U R // 1st pair
U2 L' U2 L U L' U' L // 2nd pair
U' L U L' // 3rd pair
U R' U2 R2 U R2 U R // 4th pair
U2 F R U R' U' R' F' R U2 R U2 R' // ZBLL

Next: B U2 F L2 R2 F L2 F' D2 B2 F' L' R' F R' B' R' D L2 B2 L'


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 1, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> Next: B U2 F L2 R2 F L2 F' D2 B2 F' L' R' F R' B' R' D L2 B2 L'



z2 y
//edges GUEM VKBT XTPO
//corners SACG OWVR UC

R' U M R U' M' U R' U' R //UF-RU-DB-LU-BR
U S' L S L2 S L S' U' //UF-DR-LB-UB-DL
[U' L F L : [S', L2]]
[E' : [R' E R, U']] [U : [L E' L', U]]

[U' : [F2, R B R']]
[R : [U, R D R']]
[D2, R U R']
[U : [R U' R', D']]
[U R D' R' : [R' D R, U']]

R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R//parity

Next: U2 B' D' L2 D' R2 U' B2 D' L2 B2 L2 D2 L' F' D2 U2 L' U' B2 F'


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 3, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: U2 B' D' L2 D' R2 U' B2 D' L2 B2 L2 D2 L' F' D2 U2 L' U' B2 F'


CFOP, 53 STM
B L' R2 U' F2 // Cross
L' U2 L R' U R // F2L 1
y' R' U2 R U' f R f' // F2L 2
R U R' U R U R' // F2L 3
y' R U' R' U R U R' // F2L 4
U2 R U R' U R U2 R' F R U R' U' F' // OLL
M2 U M U2 M' U M2 // PLL
alg.cubing.net

Next: B2 D R2 F2 U B2 D2 L2 D' F2 U2 L D B' U L B' U2 B L U'


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 3, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next: B2 D R2 F2 U B2 D2 L2 D' F2 U2 L D B' U L B' U2 B L U'



z2 y
//edges BAJX PGNS TR
//corners CHXQ FSPC

M2 F E2 R' U' M U r E2 F' M2 //UF-UB-UL-LF-FD
U' R' U S U' R S' R S R' U S' //UF-FR-RU-RB-RD
[D L F' : [E', L2]]

[R' : [R' D' R, U2]]
[D' R D : [R' D' R, U]]
[U' R' U : [R U' R', D]]
[D' : [R D R', U']]


Next: B' F2 D F2 R2 D' U2 F2 L2 U' R2 B2 U' B D' U B' F R' D' F


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 3, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: B' F2 D F2 R2 D' U2 F2 L2 U' R2 B2 U' B D' U B' F R' D' F


Petrus with ZBLL, 46 STM
x2 // Inspection
R2 F' D' // Pseudo 2x2x2
B' U R U2 R U R' // Pseudo 2x2x3
y2 U F' R U2 R' // EO
y' U R2 U R' U' R U' R' U' R2 U2 R' U2 R U' R' // F2L
U' R U R' U F2 R U2 R' U2 R' F2 R U D' // ZBLL
alg.cubing.net

FreeFOP, 53 STM
z2 // Inspection
L2 B' F U' D R2 U2 R D U2 L U L' U L' U L U2 S U F R2 f' U2 L F' L' F L' U L // F2L
l' U2 L U L' U l // OLL
U R2 F R U R U' R' F' R U2 R' U2 R U' // PLL
alg.cubing.net

Nautilus (LSLL), 64 STM
x2 y' // Inspection
R' U F' D2 U' L U' L' U L U L' // FB
U F R' F' R' U' M U2 r U2 M' U2 R' U R U2 M // 2x2x2 + DF
U2 F' U F2 R' F' R // LS
U2 M' R' U' R U' R' U2 R U' M // OLL
U R2 U' R U' R U R' U R2 U D' R U' R' U2 D // PLL
alg.cubing.net

Next: D' B' D' B U' L D2 F U D2 R U2 R2 B2 R U2 F2 D2 L'


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 4, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next: D' B' D' B U' L D2 F U D2 R U2 R2 B2 R U2 F2 D2 L'



z2 y 
//edges MATC LBJV OUXV
//corners CB(EM) UO

S U' S' R' S U' S' U R U //UF-BR-UL-DL-UR
L U S' D' M' U' M D S L' //UF-BL-UB-LF-DR
M' F' D M D' F M' D M' D' M2

[R2 :[B2, R F R']]
[x' y' U2: [R' D2 R, U]] //DFR comm
[F U' : L' U' L U' L' U2 L R U R' U R U2 R']//2 twist
R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R //parity

Next: D F2 L2 D2 U' F2 D2 L2 U R2 U' L2 F' D B' D U B R' B2 D2


----------



## branson_lau (Jun 4, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> z2 y
> //edges MATC LBJV OUXV
> //corners CB(EM) UO
> S U' S' R' S U' S' U R U //UF-BR-UL-DL-UR
> ...


y2 
U R2 y' D U R//pseudo cross
U2 R U R'//f2l 1
U R' U2 R//f2l 2
D U F U' F' U' L' U' L E2//f2l 3
U' R U R2' r U R U' r'//ols
M' U' M2' U' M2' U' M' U2 M2' U//z perm
next:
R2 D' F2 L2 U' F2 L2 D' L2 R2 F2 U2 B' L2 R' F L' D' R2 B' L


----------



## tsmosher (Jun 4, 2021)

branson_lau said:


> next:
> R2 D' F2 L2 U' F2 L2 D' L2 R2 F2 U2 B' L2 R' F L' D' R2 B' L



// 47 STM
y' // inspection
F u' R' E' R u' // FB (6)
F R' F' R U' R' B U' B' // dFR (9)
R U' M2 // pBF (3)
R' U2 F' L' U2 L F R // EO (8)
U R' U2 R U R' U' R // LS (8)
F R2 U' R2 U R2 U S R2 f' // COLL (10)
U' M2 U // LSE (3)

Next: L F R' F L2 D2 B2 U' F U2 L2 D' R2 U' L2 B2 U2 D2 L2 F2


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 5, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> Next: L F R' F L2 D2 B2 U' F U2 L2 D' R2 U' L2 B2 U2 D2 L2 F2



z2 y
//edges NBCO GSTV ILJU XU
//corners HOIX AQSN
S2 U' R2 S R S2 R S U S2 //UF-RB-UB-UR-RF
[F' R : [E, R2]][D' : [M, D2]]
[U' L : [S', L2]] [M : [U' L' U, M2]]
[D : [R F R', S']]

[D' R2 U : [R D R', U2]]
[U R' U' : [R U R', D']]
[D' : [R' D' R, U']]
[U, R' D R] [D : [R' D' R, U]]

not that many 5-cycles in this one, as there were lot of 2-swaps in this scramble.


Next: B2 U2 L2 B2 L B2 F2 D2 R2 B2 F' U B2 L2 F' U B F' L U'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jun 5, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: B2 U2 L2 B2 L B2 F2 D2 R2 B2 F' U B2 L2 F' U B F' L U'


FreeFOP: 45 ETM
D R' L E2 B' R D2 R2 U' l U' l' //horrible FB
U L U' L' D2 //3QB
R2 U' R' U R' U F' U' F D'//F2L
U' F S' R U R' U' F' U S //cool OLLCP
U' M2 U M U2 M' U M2 //EPLL

Next: B R L2 F R' L2 U' F' L' F2 R2 U R2 U2 F2 D' R2 U' L2 U R2


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 5, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: B R L2 F R' L2 U' F' L' F2 R2 U R2 U2 F2 D' R2 U' L2 U R2



z2 y
//edges QKBP CERJ MCSD VC
//corners RGPW ASMC

U' L E' L' U2 S' L S L' u' //UF-LD-LB-UB-FR
F' M F' M U' M U M2 F M' F //UF-UR-LU-BD-LF
F R2 E' R E2 R F2 R' E' R F //UF-BR-UR-RD-DF
[R U R' : [S, R2]]


[R U D' : [U, R' D R]]
[U' R' D' : [D', R U R']]
[U' : [R B R', F2]]
[D : [U, R' D' R]]

R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'//parity


Next: F' U' B2 D2 U B2 F2 L2 D F2 U B F L F L2 F D' L


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 5, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: F' U' B2 D2 U B2 F2 L2 D F2 U B F L F L2 F D' L


Full-step CFOP, 44 STM
x2 // Inspection
B L R2 U R' F D' // Cross
L U' L2 U L // F2L 1
F' U S' L f // F2L 2
U2 R U R' // F2L 3
U2 R' U2 R U' f R f' // F2L 4
U2 F' U' L' U L F // OLL
M2 U M U2 M' U M2 U // PLL
alg.cubing.net

Next: U B2 R2 D2 B2 F2 R' B2 R' F2 D2 B2 D' R' U2 F' L' B F' D'


----------



## WoowyBaby (Jun 5, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next: U B2 R2 D2 B2 F2 R' B2 R' F2 D2 B2 D' R' U2 F' L' B F' D'



(z2)
r' U' r F2 u // 222
U' R F U2 F U' F' // 223
S R S' // EO
U2 R' U R' U R U2 R' // DR
R2 U' y' R2 U2 R2 U R2 U R2 y R2 U2 R2 // TTLL
(35 STM)

I just invented a new Petrus variant because I felt like it and got a 35 move solution, of which 83% are RU moves.

It's worse than just normal Petrus though (right block -> coll -> epll).
I'll call this Petrus-DR, but this method has lots of permutations algs and kinda bad recog/ergonomics in general so don't do it lol.

Anyway, I'm just messing around. Here's the next scramble:

U' R L B L' U2 B R B' F2 R2 F2 B2 U R2 F2 U' L2 U L2 F2


----------



## tsmosher (Jun 6, 2021)

WoowyBaby said:


> U' R L B L' U2 B R B' F2 R2 F2 B2 U R2 F2 U' L2 U L2 F2



(60 ETM)
x // inspection
R2 B' r E u' R' u2 // pseudoFB (7)
U' R U2 R' U' R U R' // pair (8)
U M d' // influence DF (3)
U R U' R' S' U' S // EO (7)
U2 M2 S' U2 S U M2 U' R U' R' // BF and LS (11)
U2 R U2 R D R' U2 R D' R2 // COLL (10)
S R2 S' R2 // DR edge (4)
y2 U2 F2 U' r2 F2 R2 U' F2 r2 // L5E (10)

Next: U2 B2 D B2 D L2 D F2 U2 R2 B2 L2 F' D2 F' R B U2 L2 D' F'


----------



## WoowyBaby (Jun 6, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> Next: U2 B2 D B2 D L2 D F2 U2 R2 B2 L2 F' D2 F' R B U2 L2 D' F'



is this scramble a joke lmao

D2 L' F U R2 L' D
R2 F2 U2 B2
B F2 R F U2 F' R' F2 B'

nice lmao 19 lol ok

Next: B' D2 F2 L2 F' U2 F D2 U2 R2 U2 D' L' R2 B U2 R2 U R B'


----------



## tsmosher (Jun 6, 2021)

Just copied and pasted from csTimer. Nice man.


----------



## WoowyBaby (Jun 6, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> Just copied and pasted from csTimer. Nice man.



That’s good to hear, it was definitely a legit random state scramble then.

The scramble literally started with lots of oriented pieces, had a three move eo, a few more moves into literally almost htr, and double eo, then a did just a few half turns to make blocks and solve a big chunk of the cube, leaving a really short and easy setup into a single half-turn conjugate, and cancel one.

(next: B' D2 F2 L2 F' U2 F D2 U2 R2 U2 D' L' R2 B U2 R2 U R B)


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 6, 2021)

WoowyBaby said:


> next: B' D2 F2 L2 F' U2 F D2 U2 R2 U2 D' L' R2 B U2 R2 U R B


A bunch of nice solutions on this one!

CFOP with some fancy stuff, 47 STM
L' U F R' B2 L2 U' F' U F2 U2 F' D' // Pseudo XX-Cross
y R' U2 R U' R' U R // F2L 3
U2 F' U2 F L' U2 R U R' U2 L // LS+WV
U' R' U' R U D' R2 U R' U R U' R U' R2 U2 // PLL
alg.cubing.net

Let's see if I can do better...

After trying a few more CFOP solutions (all of them hovering around 50-52 moves), it turns out that I somehow can't find a better CFOP solution on this good of a scramble. 

Mehta-OS (APDR), 46 STM
L F2 M U' M' // FB
E' R' E2 R U' u' R // 3QB
F' U F // EOLE
U' R2 U R' U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R' U2 R2 // 6CO + APDR
U2 R U R' U' D R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 U' D2 // PLL
alg.cubing.net

Metha-OS (L5EP), 46 STM
L F2 M U' M' u2 R u2 // Pseudo 2x2x3
U' R F' U2 F R' U' (R') // EO Belt
(R') U' R U' R' U2 R // 6CO
U F2 D' r2 D r U' r F2 r' U r // 6CP
U2 M' U2 M' U' M U2 M' U' M2 E2 // L5EP
alg.cubing.net

Mehta-TDR, 41 STM
L F2 M U' M' u2 R u2 // Pseudo 2x2x3
U' R F' U2 F R' U' R' // EO Belt
U2 R U2 R' U R2 U' R' U2 R' // TDR
u U L U' R' U L' U R' D' R U2 R' D R2 // ZBLL
alg.cubing.net

Roux, 48 STM
y // Inspection
R' B D2 B D' U2 F U F2 // FB
D' F' U2 F D R U' R' U S' U' S // SB
U' R2' F U' F U F2 R2 U' R' F R // CMLL
U2 M U' M' U' M U2 M U' M2 U M U2 M' U' // L6E
alg.cubing.net

Next: L' B' L2 R2 D' U' R2 F2 D F2 D L2 R2 F L2 R2 D' R' D' U2


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 6, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next: L' B' L2 R2 D' U' R2 F2 D F2 D L2 R2 F L2 R2 D' R' D' U2


Wow thats a lot of cool solutions is various methods.

z2 y
//edges UXAK MPJG SBTB
//corners MHCF WUFT OC

U' M2 L U M U' M L' U // UF-DB-FD-UL-LB
R2 F U' R E' R' E U F' E2 R2 E2 //UF-BR-FR-LF-RU
[U : [R E R', U2]] [U : [L2, S']]

[D R' : [D, R' U R]]
[R' : [R' D' R, U']]
[D R U' D : [R' U R, D2]]
[U' D R' U : [R U' R', D]]
[R D' R', U']


Next: L R2 F2 U' L2 D2 L2 F2 D' R2 U L2 F' L' U B' U2 L B' R' B


----------



## tsmosher (Jun 6, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: L R2 F2 U' L2 D2 L2 F2 D' R2 U L2 F' L' U B' U2 L B' R' B



y' // inspect
U2 S2 U' M E r R U' R u2 // FB (10)
U' F R' F' R' U' R U2 F' U' F R' // dBR (12)
U' M' U' M2 U2 M' // EOBF (6)
U2 R U R' // LS (4)
U r U2 R2 F R F' R U2 r' // COLL (10)
M2 U' M' U2 M U' // 4c (6)

Next: 
F L2 B U2 R2 F R2 D2 R2 U2 B2 R' D' F R2 B' L2 D' U F2


----------



## Megaminx lover (Jun 7, 2021)

This is like the best scramble ever. If I did it on a real cube, I could get a PB. 
EO+ Easy OCLL+ Easy PLL
F L2 B U2 R2 F R2 D2 R2 U2 B2 R' D' F R2 B' L2 D' U F2
y'//Inspection
U F' L' U M x' D'//Cross
U' R' U2 R2 U R'//F2L 1
U R' U' R //F2L 2+ Accidental EO
y2 U R U' R' U R U R'//F2L 3
R' U R//F2L 4
U F' r U R' U' r' F R//OLL/OCLL
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U//PLL (Wow Jb Perm)








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





Next scramble: F U2 L2 B2 F' U L2 U R2 D2 L' B L2 B' R2 U2


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 7, 2021)

Megaminx lover said:


> Next scramble: F U2 L2 B2 F' U L2 U R2 D2 L' B L2 B' R2 U2



z2 y
//edges NEJR VCPX QC
//corners AMOC HCRW

U R' F U M U M' U2 F' R U' //UF-RB-LU-LF-BD
R' F E F' R2 U F E' F' U' R' //UF-DR-UR-FR-FD
[U : [U, L' E' L]]

[D : [R' D' R, U']]
[R D' R', U']
[R' : [U2, R' D' R]]
[R U R' U' R U R', D']

R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' //J perm


Next: D2 R2 U2 F R D' R D L D B2 U L2 B2 D' R2 F2 D2 B2 R2


----------



## tsmosher (Jun 7, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: D2 R2 U2 F R D' R D L D B2 U L2 B2 D' R2 F2 D2 B2 R2



(45 STM)
y' // inspection
U2 S' u2 R' u // block 5
R M2 R U' R2 // square 5
U M' U2 M' U' R' F R F' // EOBF 9
U2 R U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 // LS 10
F R' U2 R F' R' F U2 F' R // COLL 10
M' U2 M U2 M U2 // LSE 6

NEXT: L' U2 R' D' B' U' D2 B' U2 R' B2 R2 B2 U2 L' F2 U2 L B2 R2 U'


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 7, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: L' U2 R' D' B' U' D2 B' U2 R' B2 R2 B2 U2 L' F2 U2 L B2 R2 U'



z2 y
//edges LDTJ VMGB AUOA
//corners NWJE PB

E' L F E' F' L' F' E F E //UF-BL-DF-DL-LF
S U' R U S' U' R' S' U2 S U' //UF-DR-BR-RU-UB
[U' M' : [U R U', M2]]


[U' R' D : [R U R', D2]]
[R' : [R2 D' R2 D R2, U']]
[U D' : [R D R', U2]]


Next: L' U' B2 F2 U B2 R2 U2 F2 L2 D' L' D F2 R2 F R B' U2 F'


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 7, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: L' U' B2 F2 U B2 R2 U2 F2 L2 D' L' D F2 R2 F R B' U2 F'


CFOP, 43 STM (with some cool F2L stuff, and yes, I do actually know that ZBLL.)
x2 // Inspection
F D2 F2 R2 // Cross
D' U F' U' F2 R' F' R L' U' L D // Pseudo F2L 1&2
L' U L2 U L' U L U L' // F2L 3
U L' U2 L U L' U' L // F2L 4
U2 x' R U' R' D R U R' D' F' // ZBLL
alg.cubing.net

Full-step CFOP with nice F2L, 50 STM
x2 // Inspection
U' F L' D2 F U F R' U2 R' // XX-Cross
U' L' U L U L' U L R' U2 R // F2L 3&4
U S' R U R' U' R' F R F' U S // OLL
U' R2 F2 R U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F R2 U // PLL
alg.cubing.net

ZZ, 53 STM
x2 y // Inspection
D2 F' U F' L' F U2 F' // EO Line
U R U' R2 U2 R2 U L U' L' R2 U2 R2 // FR & BL slots
L' U' L U' L' U' L R' U2 R // Finish F2L
R U2 R' U' R U' R' // OLL
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PLL
alg.cubing.net

Columns, 51 STM
z2 // Inspection
B' D L2 R B' R' D2 // 2 pairs
R U' R' U R' U2 R U R' U' R // other 2 pairs
U2 F R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F2 // CMLL
M' U M U' M U M' U' S U' S U2 S2 U M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 // L8E
alg.cubing.net

Next: F D2 L' U2 B L U F2 R2 B2 D2 R' B2 R' B2 L F2 R2 F U'


----------



## branson_lau (Jun 8, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> CFOP, 43 STM (with some cool F2L stuff, and yes, I do actually know that ZBLL.)
> x2 // Inspection
> F D2 F2 R2 // Cross
> D' U F' U' F2 R' F' R L' U' L D // Pseudo F2L 1&2
> ...


x' //
r' R' U' F' u' L R U' R' D R' U R d R' F R D U' R' U' R D2//xxx cross
d U2 R2 D r' U' r D' R2 U' R U R'//ols
U R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U2//pll

x' //
r' R' U' F' u' L R U' R' D' F R' F' R D2 R' U R u' d r U2 r'//xxx cross
U R2 D r' U' r D' R' U R'//zbls
U' R U2 R U2 R' U' R' U R F' R U2 R' U2 R' F U//zbll



next:R2 U F U R F2 R U' F U B2 R2 U2 R2 U R2 B2 U' F2 U


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 8, 2021)

branson_lau said:


> next:R2 U F U R F2 R U' F U B2 R2 U2 R2 U R2 B2 U' F2 U



z2 y
//edges BMIP ILVT EGXK
//corners ACTX BNSU RC

L U S' R2 S' R S2 R U' L' //UF-UB-BR-FL-FR
U R' E2 R U2 L S2 L' E S2 u //UF-FL-BL-DR-DL
M D' S' L2 S L D M' D' L D //UF-LU-RU-FD-LB
[M2, R U' R' U] [M' : (M' U M U)2]

[l D : [U, R' D' R]]
[D2,R2 U R2 U' R2]
[R' D R, U2]
[R U' R' : [D2, R' U R]]
[R D R', U']

R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R


Next: B2 U R2 U2 B2 L2 R2 D' L2 D L R' D' L2 R B L' F' U F2


----------



## tsmosher (Jun 8, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: B2 U R2 U2 B2 L2 R2 D' L2 D L R' D' L2 R B L' F' U F2



(56 STM)
z // inspection
r U' R B2 u' R' r2 E' M2 // FB (9)
U' M' U R U' R U2 R U' R' U2 r U r2 // SS (14)
M U' M' // BF (3)
U2 R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2 // LS (8)
F U R U' R' F' // EO (6)
R U2 R D R' U2 R D' R2 // COLL (9)
U' M2 U' M' U2 M U' // LSE (7)

Next: F2 R U2 B' U2 F' L2 R2 B2 L2 R2 D2 B' D' B L D F L D'


----------



## branson_lau (Jun 8, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> (56 STM)
> z // inspection
> r U' R B2 u' R' r2 E' M2 // FB (9)
> U' M' U R U' R U2 R U' R' U2 r U r2 // SS (14)
> ...


x' U' D F' l D2 R2 u' U2 R U R' y R U2 R2' u//xx cross
U' R U R2' U' R//f2l 3
d U R' U' R U R' U2 R//f2l 4
U' R U2 R' U R' D' R U R' D R2 U' R' U R U' R' U2//zbll

y2 F' R' D' R' U r U r2' U' R' F R F' R U' R' U' R' U' R//f2l-1 cross
M' U M U' M' U' M//cross edge+ EO
U R U L' U R U' L U' R U' R U R' U2 R2' U//zbll

y2 F' R' u' x' U R U' R' D2 U R' U2 R D2 U2 r U' r' R U' R' u'//xxx cross
R' D' r U r' D R2 U R'//zbls
R U R' U R U R' U2 R' D' r U2 r' D R U//zbll


----------



## branson_lau (Jun 8, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> z2 y
> //edges BMIP ILVT EGXK
> //corners ACTX BNSU RC
> L U S' R2 S' R S2 R U' L' //UF-UB-BR-FL-FR
> ...


y2
D R D R2' d R' U2 R U2 L' F2//x cross
U L' U2 L//f2l 2
U' L U L' y R' U' R//f2l 3
y' R U R' U' R U R' U R U' R'//ols
u' R U R' U' D R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 U2//pll

next: 
D2 R F2 R' B2 F2 L U2 F2 U2 R2 B D' F R D' B2 D' B F' R


----------



## Megaminx lover (Jun 8, 2021)

Tribute to @abunickabhi
Scramble: B2 U R2 U2 B2 L2 R2 D' L2 D L R' D' L2 R B L' F' U F2
Method: Old Pochmann (Blind beginner)
//Edges HG AV CP DL NK WK
//Corners (My buffer is E which is why it's so weird) GF VC HW MV
d L' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' L d'//BL
D l' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' l D'//DL
l2 D' l2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' l2 D l2//UB
D2 L2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' L2 D2//DR
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' //UF
d' L' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' L d//BR
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'//UL
L' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' L d L R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' L' d'//BR
L' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' L//FL
l' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' l D2 l' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' l D2//DB
D' L2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' L2 D//DF and UR
F' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F//DFL
F' D R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D' F//UFL
R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F2 D R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D' F2//UFR
D' R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F D//DBL
D' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D//DBR
R D' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D R'//UBR
R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R//DFR and UBL








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net




Next: L U2 B2 F2 L' D2 L' D2 B2 R2 B2 R2 B' D2 R2 U B U' R' D' B2
Edit: Lol took me so long to write this that someone beat me by 24 mins


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 8, 2021)

branson_lau said:


> next:
> D2 R F2 R' B2 F2 L U2 F2 U2 R2 B D' F R D' B2 D' B F' R


z2 y
//edges SGJB OERK XMTB
//corners QHCS XOFE
R' U2 F R2 U2 R2 F M' U2 r' //UF-RD-RU-LF-UB
D2 M D' L' u S U' L2 E L' D' //UF-RF-LU-BD-LB
U' R S' R2 U2 S U' M' U' R U M //UF-FD-BR-DL-UB
[R2 U' : [R D R', U2]]
[F2, R B R']
[D2 R : [U', R D' R']]
[U', R' D' R D R' D' R ]



Megaminx lover said:


> Next: L U2 B2 F2 L' D2 L' D2 B2 R2 B2 R2 B' D2 R2 U B U' R' D' B2
> Edit: Lol took me so long to write this that someone beat me by 24 mins


z2 y
//edges LMJB TAGD VUSC
//corners AWOJ RBSG

M F' R2 F' E F E2 R2 F E M' //UF-BL-BR-LF-UB
U M D M U M' U' M' S U' S' D' //UF-DL-UL-RU-DF
[M2, U' R2 U] [R E R', U']

[R' D' R, U']
[U R : [R D' R', U2]]
[U : [R D R', U2]]
[R U D : [U, R' D' R]]

R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'//parity


Next: D B' D2 R2 B D2 U2 R2 D2 F D2 F' R' D' B2 D2 F L2 F2 R


----------



## tsmosher (Jun 9, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: D B' D2 R2 B D2 U2 R2 D2 F D2 F' R' D' B2 D2 F L2 F2 R



y // inspection
R' U2 S U2 S' D' U' L' U L D // FB (11)
U2 M2 U2 r U r2 // dFR (6)
M' U2 M' U' M' r U r' // EO (8)
U2 M U2 r // BF (4)
R U R U R U' R' U' R' // LS (9)
L' U2 L U2 l F' L' F M' // COLL (9)
U' M2 U M U2 M U2 M2 U2 // LSE (9)

Next: U2 F2 U' L2 D F2 L2 U' F2 D2 L U2 L' U2 F D2 R2 U' F R'


----------



## ruffleduck (Jun 9, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> Next: U2 F2 U' L2 D F2 L2 U' F2 D2 L U2 L' U2 F D2 R2 U' F R'


ZZ-a
F' U' R' L2 B // EO
D2 F2 U' L2 U' R' U L R' U' R2 L' U2 R // 2x2x3
U2 L' U2 L' U' L' // BL pair
U L' U' L U' L' U L // FL pair
U' R U' R2 D' r U2 r' D R2 U' R' U' R U' R' U // ZBLL

Petrus
y' R U2 D' R D L2 u' R u D L U2 L' D' // 2x2x3
U F R F' // EO
U R2 U R2 U' R' U R U' R U R' U2 R U' R' // F2L
R2 D' r U2 r' D R U2 R U // ZBLL

CFOP
x2 D L D R' L' D F' D // cross
R' U R F U F' // 1st pair
U R U' R' S R S' // 2nd pair
U' L F' U F L' // 3rd pair
U2 R U' R' U' R U' R2 F R F' // 4th pair
r' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 r // OLL
x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R x' U // PLL

Next: L D' F' R2 L U D' R' F' U F2 D R2 D' B2 U2 L2 U' R2 L2 F2


----------



## Megaminx lover (Jun 9, 2021)

CFOP:
// Inspection
F' U R U2 S z//Cross
R U R' U2 R U' R'//F2L 1
y U' R U' R' y U R U' R'//F2L 2+ another accidental EO
U' R' U' R U2 R' U R//F2L 3
y2 U2 R' U R U2 R' U R//F2L 4
U F' r U R' U' r' F R// OLL
M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2' U//PLL (I would probably do U2 M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 U' though)








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net




Roux:
z y// Inspection
D U2 M2 r' F U L U L'//FB
R2 U r U R2 M' U' M2 r U r' U' R' U' R U' R' U R//SB
U' R U2 R2 F R F' R U2 R'//CMLL
U M U' M'//EO
U' M' U2 M U M2//UL and UR 
U' M' U2 M2 U2 M'//L4E








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net




Next Scramble: U L2 D' B2 U' R2 B2 F2 D' F2 L2 R2 F R2 D L2 R2 B' L' D' R F'


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 9, 2021)

Megaminx lover said:


> Next Scramble: U L2 D' B2 U' R2 B2 F2 D' F2 L2 R2 F R2 D L2 R2 B' L' D' R F'



z2 y
//edges TJKG VBXP EMNR UC
//corners OJNV EHQR

U S U' R' E2 R U' R E2 R' S' U //UF-DL-LF-LB-RU
U' S' U2 S U2 R U M' U' R' U M 
[S' U L : [E, L2]]
[R : M D' M' D' M D' M' D']
[R U' R' U, M2]

[U R : [R D' R', U2]]
[U : [D, R U' R']]
[R U R' U D : [R D R', U2]]
[D : [R D' R', U']] [U', R D R']

R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'


Next: B' R' F L' U' D' L F2 B2 L2 U' B2 D' R2 U2 F2 B' R2 B'


----------



## tsmosher (Jun 9, 2021)

B' R' F L' U' D' L F2 B2 L2 U' B2 D' R2 U2 F2 B' R2 B'

// YRUru
//56 STM

x2 y'
// 13
F r' F' U' S' // CP-line (5)
U' u' R' E R U' R' u2 // FB (8)
r U' R U' R' U R U' r2 // dBR (9)
M // BF (1) - I'll deal with EO later
U2 R U2 R' U2 R U' R' // LS (8)
U2 L' U' L U' L' U2 L // OCLL (8)
M' U' M U2 M' U' M // EO (7)
u2 M E2 // fix centers (3)
M U' M U2 M' U' M2 // EPLL (7)

NEXT: F2 L' B2 F2 U B2 F2 U2 F2 D U2 R2 L D' F R' B2 D B2


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 10, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: F2 L' B2 F2 U B2 F2 U2 F2 D U2 R2 L D' F R' B2 D B2



z2 y
//edges UBMA OKVE CJGT QB
//corners THEJ RMWV

U2 r' U M' U' R U M U M' //UF-DB-UB-BR-UL
L2 U S U' L F' U S' U' F L //UF-RF-LB-DR-LU
[U', R' E R][R' : [F, R' S' R]]
[U' : [L' E' L, U2]]

[U' D R' : [U', R' D R]]
[R' : [U', R2 D' R2 D R2]]
[R D : [R' U' R, D]]
[R': [R U R' U' R U R', D']] //2 twist


Next: R2 B' R D2 L' B' R D U2 F2 B2 L D2 R' D2 L2 D2 B2 U2 D


----------



## RyanSoh (Jun 11, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: R2 B' R D2 L' B' R D U2 F2 B2 L D2 R' D2 L2 D2 B2 U2 D



43 STM Roux

y' x' D L' U B2 L B' //FB
U R' U R2 U R' U' R' U' r U' r' U r //SB
U' R' F R U F U' R U R' U' F' //CMLL
U' M' U2 M U2 M U' M U2 M' R' //LSE

Next: F2 R2 U2 B F D2 B' U2 L2 F2 R2 D' F' L D' F' D R' B F


----------



## tsmosher (Jun 11, 2021)

RyanSoh said:


> 43 STM Roux
> 
> y' x' D L' U B2 L B' //FB
> U R' U R2 U R' U' R' U' r U' r' U r //SB
> ...



y2 x'
u R' S2 r' U' r U2 u' r' u // triplet + BF + 3QB (10)
R' U2 R' U' R U R' U' R2 // dFR (9)
d2 U' F R U2 R' F' // EO (7)
U L2 U' L2 U' L2 U2 L2 // LS (8)
U2 F R' F' r U R U' r' // COLL (9)
U M2 U' M' U2 M' U // LSE (7)

NEXT: R' U2 F U2 F L2 U2 B2 L2 F2 L2 D2 R' B2 D U2 F2 D' L


----------



## branson_lau (Jun 11, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> y2 x'
> u R' S2 r' U' r U2 u' r' u // triplet + BF + 3QB (10)
> R' U2 R' U' R U R' U' R2 // dFR (9)
> d2 U' F R U2 R' F' // EO (7)
> ...


pseudo slotting
D R U' R' //f2l 1
D2 L U' L' U R' U' R U R' U' R//f2l 2+3
u' U2 R' F R F' R U R' U' R U2'R' D2//f2l 4+ force U zbll
U2 R U R' U R U2 R' U R U2 R' U' R U' R'//zbll


D' F2 D F2 L2 U R2 D' U L2 R2 B' R' D R U F2 L' B U2 B


----------



## tsmosher (Jun 11, 2021)

branson_lau said:


> recon coming
> D' F2 D F2 L2 U R2 D' U L2 R2 B' R' D R U F2 L' B U2 B



z y
F U F S' r u' R2 E2 // FB (8)
R' U R r U R2 // SS (6/14)
U2 // LR (1/15)
r U2 R' U2 R U' R' // LS (7/22)
U2 R U R' U' R' F R F' // (C)OLL (9/31)
U M2 U M U2 M' U2 // LSE (7/38)

L2 F' L2 F2 R2 B2 R2 D' R2 D' R2 F2 R2 F L U2 F2 L' B' D2


----------



## branson_lau (Jun 11, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> z y
> F U F S' r u' R2 E2 // FB (8)
> R' U R r U R2 // SS (6/14)
> U2 // LR (1/15)
> ...


U' L' U L D L U' L'//f2l 1
R' U R U' d' R U R'//f2l 2
L U' L' U L U L'//f2l 3
y' U' F R U R' U' F' R U2 R'//zbls
u' R U R' U R U' R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2 U' R'//zbll

L' D2 L' F D' B2 L D' B2 R F2 U2 F2 D2 R F2 B2 D2 R2 U2


----------



## tsmosher (Jun 11, 2021)

branson_lau said:


> U' L' U L D L U' L'//f2l 1
> R' U R U' d' R U R'//f2l 2
> L U' L' U L U L'//f2l 3
> y' U' F R U R' U' F' R U2 R'//zbls
> ...



(52 STM)
y // inspect
F U B2 // triplet (3)
E2 R U2 u' R' U R u' // 3QB (8)
r' U R' U' r // EO (5)
R2 U M' U2 M // BF (5)
U R' U' R U2 R2 // FR pair (6)
U2 F R2 U R2 U' F' // 5CO (7)
R U2 R' U' R U2 r' F R' F' r // CPLL (11)
S R2 S' R2 // 7th edge (4)
M2 U' M2 // LSE (3)

next:


Spoiler: bad scramble



R2 D2 B2 L B2 F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 D2 B U2 L' R' B' U L B2 R' B


R' D L2 R2 D B2 R2 F2 U R2 U' L B R U2 B R2 U L2 F2


----------



## branson_lau (Jun 12, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> (52 STM)
> y // inspect
> F U B2 // triplet (3)
> E2 R U2 u' R' U R u' // 3QB (8)
> ...


y2
R D2 r//cross
U' L U' L' y' L U2 L2 U2 L R' U R//f2l 1+2
U' L' U' L U2 L' U L//f2l 3
U2 F' U2 F R U R' U' R' U' R2 U' R' U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2//lsll

next:
F B L2 U B2 D L' F2 B2 D2 F2 L2 D L2 F2 U' B2 U B


----------



## tsmosher (Jun 12, 2021)

branson_lau said:


> next:
> F B L2 U B2 D L' F2 B2 D2 F2 L2 D L2 F2 U' B2 U B




 // 56 STM
y z' // inspection
b B // triplet (2)
u' R2 U' R u2 R' u' R' U R u2 R // 3QB (12)
U M U' M' // EO (4)
R' U R U' R' U' R // dFR (7)
U R U' R' U' M2 // BF (6)
R U2 R' U R' U2 R2 U R2 U // LS (10)
R' U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' // COLL (11)
U M2 U' M2 // 4c (4)

next: D' B U' R' U2 D' B R F2 L2 B2 U2 D F2 B2 R2 F2 U F2 U'


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 12, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> next: D' B U' R' U2 D' B R F2 L2 B2 U2 D F2 B2 R2 F2 U F2 U'



z2 y
//edges GLNX QSAU PO
//corners OUMB XEHC

F2 D F E' R E R' F' D' F2 //UF-RU-BL-RB-FD
U M' D M U' M2 U2 M' D' M U2 M2 //UF-LD-RD-UL-DB
R U' R' E' R2 E2 R' U R E2 R2 E //2 flip

[R D' R': [R' D R, U]]
[U D' : [R D' R', U2]]
[D' R U' D : [R' D' R, U2]]
[R' : [U2, R' D' R]]


Next: L' F U' F' D L D2 R' F U2 F2 U' F2 L2 D' F2 U F2 U L2


----------



## branson_lau (Jun 12, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> z2 y
> //edges GLNX QSAU PO
> //corners OUMB XEHC
> F2 D F E' R E R' F' D' F2 //UF-RU-BL-RB-FD
> ...


z2 
r2 R2' F R d' R' U R U R' U' R y' R' U' R U R' U' R2 U2 R' D2 L' U' L D//xxx cross
U2 L' U' L U L' U2 L//ols
L2 U L' U L' U' L U' L2' D U' L' U L D'//pll

M2 is bad for first move in a solve

next:
U2 F2 U B2 U' R2 B2 D' B2 D L2 U R' F2 D' B' U' L B U


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 13, 2021)

branson_lau said:


> next:
> U2 F2 U B2 U' R2 B2 D' B2 D L2 U R' F2 D' B' U' L B U



z2 y
//edges BTVG AOIK NDAB
//corners CGMV EOQR

U R2 U' S U S2 R2 U S U2 //UF-UB-DL-DR-RU
M U' F E F' u M' //UF-UL-RF-FL-LB
S' r D' M2 D' M' D2 R' S //UF-RB-DF-UL-UB

[R : [U, R D R']]
[R': [R D' R' D, F']]
[R D U : [R' D R, U2]]
[D : [R D' R', U']] [U', R D R']


Next: B2 U2 R D2 F2 L' B2 D2 R2 U2 L2 R D' B2 U2 B R U' F D' B2


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 13, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: B2 U2 R D2 F2 L' B2 D2 R2 U2 L2 R D' B2 U2 B R U' F D' B2


CFOP, 54 STM (53 with cancellation)
z2 // Inspection
U' R' F L R2 U2 R2 U R2 L U L' D2 L U' L' // XX-Cross
U2 R' U R F' U' F // F2L 3
R' U2 R U R' U' R // F2L 4
U R' U' R' F R F' U (R) // OLL
(R2) U' R U' R U R' U R2 U D' R U' R' D // PLL
alg.cubing.net

CFOP, 49 STM
L B L2 R U2 F' U' f' U2 S // X-Cross
y' R U2 R2 U' R // F2L 2
U L' U L U F U F' // F2L 3
U' F' U2 F U' F' U F // F2L 4
R' U' F U R U' R' F' R // OLL
x' R U' R D2 R' U R D2 R2 // PLL
alg.cubing.net

CFOP, 49 STM (48 with cancellation)
z2 // Inspection
U' R' F L2 U L' D2 U' L2 U' L2 F' L' F // X-Cross & F2L 2
U' R' U' R U f R' f' F' U' F // F2L 3&4
U2 R' U' R' F R F' U (R) // OLL
(R) U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' F' U L F' L' F // PLL
alg.cubing.net

Petrus, 42 STM
L B L' U' L' U' f' L' f // 2x2x2
U2 R' U2 F2 U F' // 2x2x3
R' U S' U' S R' U2 R U2 R' U R F' U F U' R U2 R' // EO & F2L
U' R2 U' S' U2 S U' R2 // PLL
alg.cubing.net

Next: L' B2 D2 L2 D2 L U2 R' U2 R2 B2 R' U' B2 F L2 U' F U L' U


----------



## tsmosher (Jun 14, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> CFOP, 54 STM (53 with cancellation)
> z2 // Inspection
> U' R' F L R2 U2 R2 U R2 L U L' D2 L U' L' // XX-Cross
> U2 R' U R F' U' F // F2L 3
> ...



// 57 ETM
y x' // inspection
U' B2 // triplet (2)
M2 U' M E r R U R' u2 // edge line (9)
M' U2 M' U2 M2 // BF (5)
U2 S' U' S R U' S' U' S // EO (9)
U' R U R' // pair (4)
U' R' U' R U R' U' R // LS (8)
U F' L U2 L' F L F' U2 F L' // COLL (11)
U' y' M' U2 M' U' M U2 M // L5EP (9)

next: R' U2 L' U2 B2 D2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U2 F D L' U' F2 D' R2 U B'


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 14, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> next: R' U2 L' U2 B2 D2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U2 F D L' U' F2 D' R2 U B'


ZZ, 49 STM
z' y // Inspection
M' F' B' D2 B U B' // EO Line
U' R' U R L U2 R U R' U R U' R' // Right
U L2 U' L' U2 L' U L' U2 L U L' // Left
U R' U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' U2 R U R' U R U' // ZBLL
alg.cubing.net

Next: R2 F L2 U2 B2 D2 B' R2 F2 R' D' L U' L' B' F R2 U' F2


----------



## branson_lau (Jun 14, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> ZZ, 49 STM
> z' y // Inspection
> M' F' B' D2 B U B' // EO Line
> U' R' U R L U2 R U R' U R U' R' // Right
> ...


z2 
r2 U' F' R2' D L U' L' U2 L' U L U R//xx cross
u' R U' R' u//f2l 3
U F R U' R' F'//f2l 4
U R U2 R' U' R U' R' U' R U R' U R U2' R'//2gll

next: D R D' B2 D' F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U B2 R2 U' B R' F' U2 B2 D' U


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 14, 2021)

Megaminx lover said:


> Next:
> B F2 D F2 D2 U' F2 U B2 L2 U' B2 L' D2 B' L' R F U2 R'



z2 y
//edges XIUB QAVO GK
//corners UOWB FMJC

U L' U M U2 M2 U L U' M //UF-FD-FL-DB-UB
U R F' U' S U S' F R' U' //UF-LD-UL-DR-RF
[l U' : [M', U2]]


[R D' R': [U, R' D R]]
[U2, R' D' R]
[D R' U' : [D', R U R']]
R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U2 R' U R U' R'//parity

Next: L2 B2 D2 B2 R' F2 U2 L2 U2 R' B2 R' D B2 F' L' U2 R D' L2 D2


----------



## iLikeCheese (Jun 14, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> z2 y
> //edges XIUB QAVO GK
> //corners UOWB FMJC
> U L' U M U2 M2 U L U' M //UF-FD-FL-DB-UB
> ...


Generated By csTimer on 2021-06-14
single: 5.41

Time List:
1. 5.41 L2 B2 D2 B2 R' F2 U2 L2 U2 R' B2 R' D B2 F' L' U2 R D' L2 D2

y2 x' // inspection
D R r' L' D' L' D // cross
R U R' d R' U' R // 1st pair
U R U' R' U' y' L' U' L // 2nd pair
U R' F R F' R U' R' // 3rd pair
d' U' R U R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
U' F2 R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F2 // ZBLL
U2' // AUF

58 STM in 5.41 seconds = 10.72 STPS

Next: L D B' L2 F' U2 R2 F' R2 D2 B' R2 B' F' D L' F D' U' F2 D'


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 14, 2021)

GalaxyCubes5 said:


> Next: L D B' L2 F' U2 R2 F' R2 D2 B' R2 B' F' D L' F D' U' F2 D'



z2 y
//edges SPRJ KEGN DTFB
//corners XCRF GSPM

M U' S' D' S U' M D F' M2 F U2 //UF-RD-FR-BD-LF
R F R S E' R' E f' R' 
[R' F : [R' S' R, F2]] 
M' U M' U M' U2 M U M U M U2 //2 flip

[U' R' D R : [U, R D' R']]
[R' U' : [U2, R' D' R]]
[R U D : [R' D' R, U]]
[D' R D : [R' U' R, D2]]



Next: D L2 F2 L B U' R' B L2 F2 R2 L2 B U2 F' U2 R2 U' R'


----------



## tsmosher (Jun 14, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> z2 y
> //edges SPRJ KEGN DTFB
> //corners XCRF GSPM
> M U' S' D' S U' M D F' M2 F U2 //UF-RD-FR-BD-LF
> ...


 
// CN Roux
// 42 STM
x2 y'
B U' u' R r2 u // FB (6)
U2 R2 M2 U' R U' R' F R' F' // SS (10)
M' F R' F' R // LS (5)
M' U' M U' M' U' M // 4a & 4b (7)
U R2 U R2 D' F2 L2 U' L2 D F2 // CPLL (11)
U' M2 U' // 4c (3)

next: R' B U B F2 U2 B' L2 U2 R2 F' U2 B' U' B2 L B2 D B R'


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 15, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> next: R' B U B F2 U2 B' L2 U2 R2 F' U2 B' U' B2 L B2 D B R'



z2 y
//edges IUFN VCPT KCAX AB
//corners WABU JSTS

U R' U' M2 F' M' F U R U' M' //UF-FL-DB-BU-RB
R U2 R S2 R' U' R' S2 R U' R' //UF-DR-UR-FR-DL
L F' U M F M' F' U' F L'
[U' M2 U' : [M, U2]]

[U', R' D' R]
[R D' R' : [R' D R, U2]]
[U' R' : [R' D R, U2]]
[R U' D' : [R' U R, D']]


Next: R2 D' F2 R2 U' B2 U B2 D R2 F2 B' U2 B' U' L F2 D2 U2 R'


----------



## Megaminx lover (Jun 15, 2021)

Scramble: R2 D' F2 R2 U' B2 U B2 D R2 F2 B' U2 B' U' L F2 D2 U2 R'
Method: CFOP-Roux hybrid
y//Inspection
D2 F2 R U M U M2 B//FB
R2 U r U R2 U b' R' b U2 M' U2 r' U' r//SB
M U M' U' M //Useless moves?
U R U R' F' U' F U R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U//CMLL+EO+ULUR
M' U2 M' U2 M2//L4E








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net




Next: D2 B2 R2 B2 R2 D' F2 R2 U' B' F' D B' L U B2 U2 F2 R2


----------



## M.Sikandar (Jun 15, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> // CN Roux
> // 42 STM
> x2 y'
> B U' u' R r2 u // FB (6)
> ...


Method - Advanced CFOP

// Orientation
L B2 L2 D' L2 B U R2 F U2 R D L2 F2 L2 D2 R2 L2 B2 U' D2 // xxxxcross
F R' F' R2 r' U R U' R' U' M' // OLL
U x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 x' U2 // PLL

Tooo....... Much late


----------



## tsmosher (Jun 15, 2021)

Megaminx lover said:


> Next: D2 B2 R2 B2 R2 D' F2 R2 U' B' F' D B' L U B2 U2 F2 R2



No More ZBLLs (aka ZZ-4c)
59 STM

y'
L U D2 B U L2 U2 R2 // EO Mixed Arrow (8)
R' U' R U R' U' R // P1 (7)
U L' U2 L2 U L' // P2 (6)
F2 U2 L' U' L // P3 (5)
r U2 r' // finish 4b / solve DF (3)
U L' E2 L U2 L' E2 L // LS (8)
R' U2 R U R' U R2 U2 R' U' R U' R' // COLL (13)
U M2 U M U2 M2 U2 M' U // 4c (9)

next: R' F' L2 B R2 F' L2 F L2 R2 F' R2 D' U L F' U L R2 U'


----------



## Petrus_EW (Jun 15, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: R2 D' F2 R2 U' B2 U B2 D R2 F2 B' U2 B' U' L F2 D2 U2 R'



CFCE Method [57 STM]

R' F R L2' B L2// Cross 
R U' R' U2 R U' R'// Pair 1 
(y) R U' R' U' R U R'// Pair 2 
U R' U' R U' R' U' R// Pair 3 
U' L U2 L' U2 L U' L'// Pair 4 
(y') R L' U' L U R' U2 L' U2 L// COLL 
M' U M U M' U2 M U' M' U' M// ELL

NEXT: U' D2 L' U R F' R' D' F' L2 R F' R' L2 U L2 U2 L2 D2 B2


----------



## tsmosher (Jun 16, 2021)

Petrus_EW said:


> NEXT: U' D2 L' U R F' R' D' F' L2 R F' R' L2 U L2 U2 L2 D2 B2



**Roux**
47 STM

y' // inspection
B R2 F2 M2 E R U' R u2 // FB (9)
U' R2 U' L E2 L' U2 L E2 L' // square (10)
R' U2 R U R' U R2 // LS (6)
U R' U R2 D r' U2 r D' R2 U' R // CMLL (12)
U' M U M U' M' U2 M' U' // LSE (9)

**ZZ-4c**
64 STM

 D' R L' B U R' F2 L2 D2 // EO Mixed Cross (9)
U R E2 R' U2 R E2 R' // p1
U R' U' R U2 R' U R // p2
U2 R U' R' L U' L' // p3
U' R U R' U2 R U' R' // LS (8)
U2 r U R' U' r' F R2 U' R' U' R U2 R' U' F' // COLL (16)
d' U' M2 U' M U2 M U' // L6EP (8)

**Petrus-W**
63 STM

y' // inspection
B R2 F2 M2 E R U' R u2 // FB (9)
U' M U M' U M' U2 M d' // 223 (9)
F2 R' F R F' // EO (5)
L' U L U' L' U L // p1 (7)
R U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 // p2 (9)
M F R' F' r U2 R U' R' U R U2 R' // COLL (13)
d U2 F2 U' r2 F2 R2 U' F2 r2 U' // L5EP (11)

next: F2 D L' R2 F2 R2 F2 U2 L2 D' R2 D' B2 L D R B R F2 U'


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 16, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> next: F2 D L' R2 F2 R2 F2 U2 L2 D' R2 D' B2 L D R B R F2 U'



z2 y
//edges AVKO FUDT NCQB
//corners CUOA GS

U L F M' R2 U' M U R2 F' L' U' //UF-UL-DR-LB-RF
M' U' R2 D S' D' S R2 U M //UF-BU-DB-DF-DL
R U' R S' R S' R' S2 R' U R' //UF-RB-UR-LD-UB

[U R D' R' : [U', R' D R]]
[U' : [U', R D' R']]
[R U D : [R' D' R, U]]


Next: R2 D' R2 B D2 F2 R2 D2 F2 U2 L' B2 D' F' D B U


----------



## tsmosher (Jun 16, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> z2 y
> //edges AVKO FUDT NCQB
> //corners CUOA GS
> U L F M' R2 U' M U R2 F' L' U' //UF-UL-DR-LB-RF
> ...



CN Roux
52 STM

R2 S2 u' r u R U R' u2 // FB (9)
U R2 r' U' r U' R U' R2 // SS (9)
U' R F R U R' U' F' R' // LS (9)
M' // align (1)
F R' D' R U2 R' D R U2 F' // COLL (10)
M U M' U2 M U' M' // EOLR (7)
U' M2 U E2 M' E2 M' // L6EP (7)

next: L' B R2 U2 F' L2 B2 L2 F2 U2 L2 R' B' R U L F2 D' F2


----------



## hoalehuy (Jun 17, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> CN Roux
> 52 STM
> 
> R2 S2 u' r u R U R' u2 // FB (9)
> ...


CFOP
z2 // inspection
F L2 B' R D F L // Cross
U R B' U R' B // 1st pair
R' F R' F' R2 //2nd pair
U2 F U L U2 L' F' // 3rd pair
U B2 R' U' R U B2 // 4th pair
U R U2 R2 F R F' U2 R' F R F'//OLL
U2 l' U R' D2 (R U' R') D2 R2 B2//PLL


Next:U' D' F U2 L' U' L' D' F U2 F2 R2 U2 B' L2 D2 B' R2 D2 U'


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 17, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> next: L' B R2 U2 F' L2 B2 L2 F2 U2 L2 R' B' R U L F2 D' F2




z2 y
//edges BREG VOJX TC
//corners JPMB HFVA QR

U' M U2 M2 U M' U2 M U M U' //UF-UB-BD-LU-RU
F' R F M F' M' R' F2 M F' M' //UF-DR-RF-LF-FD
L U L' U' L' U' L' U L U

[U' R' U' : [R D' R', U2]]
[U D' : [R D' R', U2]]
[F, R B' R']
[D' : [U', R' D R]]
[D : [R D' R', U']] [U', R D R']

R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' //parity Jperm


Next: U' F' B U' L' U' R' B' D B2 L B2 D2 L2 B2 R D2 R2 B2 D2


----------



## branson_lau (Jun 18, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> z2 y
> //edges BREG VOJX TC
> //corners JPMB HFVA QR
> U' M U2 M2 U M' U2 M U M U' //UF-UB-BD-LU-RU
> ...


recon coming, 6 cross colours, >6 solutions

1 red because of the obvious and easy x cross but if you look further you will notice a nice pseudo pair during f2l
x2 z
R2' F U' R U' R U R' D L2 U' L' U' L' U L U' L' U' L D2//xxx cross
U2 M' U' R U' r' U2 r U' r'//easy zbls
U R' U' R2 D R' U' R D' R2' U2 R U'//zbll

2 blue is also not bad and the flow is excellent for this solution
x y2
R2' F d L' F' L'//cross
d' U' R' U R2 U' R'//f2l 1
d R' U R//f2l 2
d U R' U R U' R' U R//f2l 3
y' R U2' R2' U' R2 U' R'//f2l 4
U' L' U2 L U L' U (L R) U2 R' U' R U' R'//zbll

3 orange x cross is quite easy to spot and it is practical to plan 2nd or even 3rd pair in a solve
x z'
R' D' R F R U2' R' U L2' U2 L2' U1 L' u R U2 R' u2//xxx cross
U R' F R F' R U' R2' F R F' //zbls
U' R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F' R U2 R U2' R' F//zbll

4 easy to preserve the red white pair but
if you predict the stage after preserving you will realize you can easily build the xx cross and not mess up the pair
U' D L x' U R U2 R y R' L U' L' U R' U' R u'//xx cross
F' U F R U2 R' //f2l 3 + preserve some EO
U l U' l' U' l U l'//zbls
R' U2' R2 U2' R2' U' R2 U' R2' U R//easy 2gll

5 easy to spot the red green x cross but orange green is not so easy to spot in 15 seconds
y2
r2' F R2 D' R L U2 D R' U R D'F R' F' R D' U L U' L' D'//xxx cross
U2 r' U R U' R' U' r //ols
U' R' U2 R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U2//pll

6 Practical solution if i am white only
y2
r2' F R2 D' R L D2//x cross
L' U2 L2 U L2' U L//f2l 2
d' R U' R' U R U' R'//f2l 3
r' F r d R U' R'//zbls
R D R' U2 R D' R' U' R' U2 R U' R' U' R U

7 ok but not the best as other crosses are so much better
x'
r B' R U' y' F r U' r' R2 D'//x cross
L U' L' d' U' R' U' R//f2l 2
U2 R U' R' d R' U' R//f2l 3
U R' D' r U r' D R2 U R'//f2l 4
U R' D' R U R' D R2 U R' U2' R U R'//zbll
next:
B U2 B2 F2 R2 D2 R U2 L B2 L B2 R2 D' L F D2 F2 U B U'


----------



## tsmosher (Jun 18, 2021)

branson_lau said:


> next:
> B U2 B2 F2 R2 D2 R U2 L B2 L B2 R2 D' L F D2 F2 U B U'



(52 STM)

x2 y' // inspection
r' u' S' E' R' u M u R u' // FB (10)
U R' U2 R' r' U' r2 // SS (7)
R' U2 R U2 R' U R // LS (7)
U M'// BF (2)
F U R U' R' F' // EO (6)
r' F R F' r U' R' U' R U' R' // COLL (11)
U M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 U2 // EPLL (9)

NEXT: D F2 U' F2 L2 D' L2 B2 R2 F2 U' F D' B' D2 B' L D' R D2


----------



## WoowyBaby (Jun 18, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: D F2 U' F2 L2 D' L2 B2 R2 F2 U' F D' B' D2 B' L D' R D2



L u F'
R L
U L2 F2
U' D' R2
D R'
D' R2
D2 U' B2
U' D'
F2 U' F2
U M U2 M'
U R2 U r2 F2
R2 U r2 F2
[36]

Next: R2 D2 F2 D2 F L2 D2 U2 F U2 B R U L' D' R2 B2 L2 F' D2 B


----------



## tsmosher (Jun 19, 2021)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: R2 D2 F2 D2 F L2 D2 U2 F U2 B R U L' D' R2 B2 L2 F' D2 B



(52 STM)

z' y' // inspection
R r u R2 E2 // pseudo-FB (5)
R' F U R U' R' F' U' R' // dFR (9)
U R' U' R U' d' R U R' d' // LS (10)
U2 M' U2 M U' M' U' M2 // EOBF (8)
U2 R U2 R D R' U2 R D' R2 // COLL (10)
U' F2 U' r2 F2 R2 U' F2 r2 U2 // L5EP (10)

NEXT: U2 R2 B2 L' F2 U2 F2 U2 R F2 D2 U B2 F' D' R' F2 L' R'


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 20, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: U2 R2 B2 L' F2 U2 F2 U2 R F2 D2 U B2 F' D' R' F2 L' R'



z2 y
//edges BMTK UJXS ECOC
//corners CHFU OVWC

l U' F E2 F' U F' E2 F l' //UF-UB-BR-DL-LB
S' R' F M' F' M F M' F' M R S //UF-DB-LF-FD-RD
[L F' L', S'] [U : [U, L E' L']]

[R' : [R' D' R, U2]]
[R U' R' : [D, R' U R]]
[U R U' : [R D' R', U']]
[U, R' D' R]


Next: D2 F2 R' B2 U2 D' L' F L B2 R U2 D2 L' U2 F2 L B2 D2 R2


----------



## tsmosher (Jun 20, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> z2 y
> //edges BMTK UJXS ECOC
> //corners CHFU OVWC
> l U' F E2 F' U F' E2 F l' //UF-UB-BR-DL-LB
> ...



conjugated CMLL recognition is officially impossible.

// Beginners 42 (2 look BTredux / EO / 7th edge / L6EP)
// 65 STM
y2 // inspection
R' S2 F R' F' M2 U' R2 r u2
R' U' R U2 R2 U'
R2 U R' U' R
L' U' L U' L' U2 L
U R' U' R U' R' U2 R2 U R' U R U2 R'
U r' // un transform
U' M' U2 M U' M' // EO
L' E2 L U2 L' E2 L // insert FR edge
M2 U M' U2 M U2 M2 U2 // L6EP

// Beginners 42 (2 look BTredux / L7E)
// 60 STM
y2 // inspection
R' S2 F R' F' M2 U' R2 r u2
R' U' R U2 R2 U'
R2 U R' U' R
L' U' L U' L' U2 L
U R' U' R U' R' U2 R2 U R' U R U2 R'
U R' // un transform
M2 U2 // O2E
R U' M U R' // OL5E
U M' U' M2 U2 M2 U' M2 U2 // EPLL (X)

NEXT: B2 F2 D' B2 U2 B2 R2 B2 L2 R2 U F R D' F2 L D2 R F' U2


----------



## Waffles (Jun 20, 2021)

CFOP:

Inspection: z x’
Cross: U’ R’ F’ B2
1st Pair: U2 F U F’ y’ L’ U’ L
2nd Pair: y L’ U L R’ U2 R
3rd Pair: U2 R U R’ U’ F U F’
4th Pair: y’ R’ U’ R U2 R’ U’ R U R’ U’ R
OLL: L F’ L’ U’ L U F U’ L’
PLL: R’ U R’ U’ R D’ R’ D R’ D’ U R2 U’ R2 D R2 U’

Next: R2 D’ L2 U2 B2 L B L2 D’ R U F2 D2 B2 U’ F2 U’


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 20, 2021)

Waffles said:


> Next: R2 D’ L2 U2 B2 L B L2 D’ R U F2 D2 B2 U’ F2 U’



z2 y
//edges QMFR LDIA VCOA
//corners GUJE SWON

U R' F R2 S' D S D' R2 F' R U' //UF-LD-BR-BU-BD
U2 L S M' U M S' U' L' U2 //UF-BL-DF-FL-UL
S' R2 F R S2 R' S F' R2 S2 //UF-DR-UR-RF-UL

[D R : [R D' R', U]]
[R' : [R2 D' R2 D R2, U']]
[R2 : [R' U' R ,D2]]
R' D F' D' R D R' F R D'


Next: B2 D2 B' R2 F2 R2 F D2 U2 L2 B' D' L2 F' U2 L R F' U B' U


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 20, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: B2 D2 B' R2 F2 R2 F D2 U2 L2 B' D' L2 F' U2 L R F' U B' U


CFOP, 48 STM (47 with cancellation)
z2 y // Inspection
D R' D L F' // Cross
F U F' U2 R U R2 U R U2 f R f' // F2L 1 & 2
U' F U F' L U L' // F2L 3
U2 F U F' U' F U (F') // F2L 4
(f) R U R' U' f' // OLL
U2 R2 U' S' U2 S U' R2 U2 // PLL
alg.cubing.net

Petrus, 50 STM
x2 // Inspection
D F2 U F U' L' U' L D2 // Pseudo 2x2x2
F' U' L2 R U' R' // Pseudo 2x2x3
L' S' L S // EO
L' U2 L U' L' U L' U L U2 L' U L // F2L
R U R' U R U2 R' // OLL
U M2 U' M2 U' M' U2 M2 U2 M' D' // PLL
alg.cubing.net

Next: B2 U2 R2 D L2 U F2 U' L2 U2 B2 L' F' D' U B' R D' F2 R B2


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 21, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next: B2 U2 R2 D L2 U F2 U' L2 U2 B2 L' F' D' U B' R D' F2 R B2



z2 y
//edges AUQJ CFXN LOSV
//corners PVIR BMHF

E M2 R U' M U' S U' S' U' r' E' //UF-UL-DB-LD-LF
U2 R' U' M' U' M U M' U R U2 M //UF-UR-BU-FD-RB
[L : [U, L E' L']]
[U', R E R'] [S', R' F R]

[U' D' : [R' U' R, D2]]
[U' R U : [D, R' U' R]]
[U' D' : [R D' R', U2]]
[F, R B' R']
y' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' //parity T perm


Next: L2 R2 D2 F' L2 B D2 F' R2 F L F2 D' B2 D' L D2 U B' F2


----------



## tsmosher (Jun 21, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: L2 R2 D2 F' L2 B D2 F' R2 F L F2 D' B2 D' L D2 U B' F2



Messing around with Mehta and L7E.

z' x' // inspection
F U B // triplet (3)
M2 u R2 u' // FB (4/7)
R U R' u' M2 R U' R r2 // finish belt (9/16)
U2 R' U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R' // 6CO (10/26)
U' R2 U2 R2 // solve DBR and DR (4/30)
U M U2 M' // solve DB (4/34)
U' R U R' U' M' U R U' r' // EO (10/44)
R' U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 y R2 U' // TTLL (16/60)

z' x' // inspection
F U B // triplet (3)
M2 u R2 u' // FB (4/7)
R U R' u' M2 R U' R r2 // finish belt (9/16)
U2 R' U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // 6CO (10/26)
U R2 U' R2 U2 R2 // solve DFR and DBR (6/32)
M2 U' // O2E (2/34)
M U R2 U M' U' R2 // OL5E (7/41)
R U2 R' U' R U2 r' F R' F' r // CPLL (11/52)
M U2 M' U2 M2 U2 // L6EP (6/58)

z' x' // inspection
F U B // triplet (3)
M2 u R2 u' // FB (4/7)
R U R' u' M2 R U' R r2 // finish belt (9/16)
U2 R' U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // 6CO (10/26)
U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U R2 D' R2 U R2 U' R2 D // 5CP (15/41)
U' M' // O2E (2/43)
U R2 U' M U R2 // OL5E (6/49)
U M' U2 M' U M U2 M // L5EP (8/57)

better finish to the belt:
z' x' // inspection
F U B // triplet (3)
M2 u R2 u2 // FB (4/7)
U' M' U R2 M' U' R r2 // finish belt (8/15)

NEXT: F2 D F2 U R2 F2 U R2 U B2 D2 U' R' D F' D' U2 L' F2 D F


----------



## I_wish_for_sub-10 (Jun 21, 2021)

deepSubDiver said:


> scramble: F2 L2 B' D' U' L2 U L F2 R' D L' R U B2 D F L' R2 D2 B R U2 F2 U2
> 
> I use cfop
> 
> ...



next - R2 B2 U R' D' L' F2 B L2 D2 B2 D R2 U' R2 B2 D' F2 U F2 B (literally just from cstimer lol)


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 21, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: F2 D F2 U R2 F2 U R2 U B2 D2 U' R' D F' D' U2 L' F2 D F



z2 y
//edges UCKE MGTD QB
//corners VNAJ OUBG

F2 L U' M U L' U M U2 M2 U F2 //UF-DB-UR-LB-LU
L F R E' R E' R' E2 R' F' L' //UF-BR-RU-DL-DF
[U' : [L' E' L, U2]]
R' E R2 E' R2 F2 R S' R' F2 R S //2 flip

[U : [R U' R', D]] 
[U' R' : [U2, R' D' R]]
[R D' R': [R' D R, U]]
[R' D' R D R' D' R, U2]


Next: D F L B2 R' U2 F2 U2 L' U2 F2 R' U2 B' L' U2 B' L2 D' L2


----------



## branson_lau (Jun 21, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> z2 y
> //edges UCKE MGTD QB
> //corners VNAJ OUBG
> F2 L U' M U L' U M U2 M2 U F2 //UF-DB-UR-LB-LU
> ...


y' U' R F R'//cross
D L' U' L U //f2l 1
R' F R F' d' R' U' R//f2l 2
U' L' U2 L U' L' U L//f2l 3
R U R' U' R U R' D'//f2l 4
U2 R U R2' U' R2 U' R2' U2' R U' R U' R' U'//zbll


next: 
L2 F D F2 L D R' F D F' U B2 D B2 U' B2 U' F2 U R2 D'


----------



## tsmosher (Jun 21, 2021)

branson_lau said:


> next:
> L2 F D F2 L D R' F D F' U B2 D B2 U' B2 U' F2 U R2 D'



FreeFOP
(60 ETM)

y2 // inspection
U S2 M2 u' R' E R2 U2 R' u2 // FB (10)
M' U R r d' U2 R E2 R' U2 R E2 R' f' U2 f // F2L-1 (16/26)
U' R U2 R' U' R U R' // LS (8/34)
U F R U R' U' F' // OLL (7/41)
U x' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' F // PLL-E (19/60)

NEXT: B L F' R2 D2 B U2 B' R2 U2 B L2 B' U L' R U' B2 D F2 U'


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 21, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: B L F' R2 D2 B U2 B' R2 U2 B L2 B' U L' R U' B2 D F2 U'



z2 y
//edges KJSF OTUA EDMC GMXB
//corners HWOI NAQC

S U' L' U S' U S' U2 L S U //UF-LB-LF-RD-BU
E R' U' M S U S' r E' //UF-RF-DL-DB-UL
r' D' S' D R D S D' M' //UF-LU-DF-BR-UR
R D' r D' M2 D R' D2 M' D' R' //UF-RU-BR-FD-UB

[R' : [R' U R, D]]
[U' L U, R]
[U', R' D R]
[D : [R D' R', U']]

R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R //parity


Next: D2 B2 L2 D U2 R2 U L2 U' F2 U' R D2 F U L' R' B D' U2 R'


----------



## branson_lau (Jun 21, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: D2 B2 L2 D U2 R2 U L2 U' F2 U' R D2 F U L' R' B D' U2 R'



x z'
R2' D F U R' U' R D' U' R' U R U2 R' F R//xx cross
L' U2 L2 U L'//f2l 3
L' U' L U L' U' L d R U' R'//f2l 4
U2 R' U' R U' R D R' U R D' R' U' R' U2 R//zbll

x z'
R2' D F U R' U' R D' U' R' U R U2 R' F R//xx cross
L' U2 L2 U L'//f2l 3
y' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U R' F R F'//f2l 4
U' F R U R' U' R' F' U' R U R U' R' U' R' U R//zbll

x z'
R2' D F U R' U' R D' U' R' U R U2 R' F R//xx cross
L' U2 L2 U L'//f2l 3
y' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U M' U R U' r'//f2l 4
U F R U' R' U R U R' U R U' R' F' U2//zbll

next: D F2 L2 F2 U R2 F2 U' R2 B2 D F L R2 B' D2 R U2 F2 D' B


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 21, 2021)

branson_lau said:


> next: D F2 L2 F2 U R2 F2 U' R2 B2 D F L R2 B' D2 R U2 F2 D' B



z2 y
//edges EBPM VRID KC
//corners MXPR FIBC

S' R U S2 U S' U2 S' R' S //UF-LU-UB-FR-BR
R F M' F' M F2 M' F M F R' //UF-DR-BD-FL-DF
[R E' R', U']


[R U' R' : [R' D R ,U2]]
[U' : [D', R' U' R]]
[R', U L U']
[R2 :[R F R' ,B2]]


Next: B' D2 U2 B D2 L2 R2 F U2 L U2 B2 D' F' L2 F2 L U' B


----------



## Pyjam (Jun 21, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> B' D2 U2 B D2 L2 R2 F U2 L U2 B2 D' F' L2 F2 L U' B



x' y
R U M' E R u2 r B' // FB
R' U R2 U' R2 U' R' U' R U' R' U2' F R F' // SB+CMLL
M U' M U M2' U M D2 M' U' D2 // LSE
34 STM

NEXT  : U2 F D2 L2 F R2 D2 R2 F' R2 F' U' B' L' U' B' D2 R B' R2 D'
—


----------



## branson_lau (Jun 21, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> x' y
> R U M' E R u2 r B' // FB
> R' U R2 U' R2 U' R' U' R U' R' U2' F R F' // SB+CMLL
> M U' M U M2' U M D2 M' U' D2 // LSE
> ...


x2 z'
R' D' R U R U F' d R' L' U L u//xx cross
R U' R' U' L' U' L//f2l 2
F' U2 F U2 R U R' U' R U' R'//ols
U' x' R2 D2 R' U' R D2 R' U R'//pll
x2 z'
R' D' R U R U F' d R' L' U L u//xx cross
R U' R' U' L' U' L//f2l 3
U F R' F' R F' U F//zbls
U R' U' R2 U R2' U R2 U2 R' U R' U R//zbll


next: U2 B2 L F2 L U2 R D2 B2 L F2 U B L F D2 L D2 L' U


----------



## Megaminx lover (Jun 22, 2021)

Scramble: U2 B2 L F2 L U2 R D2 B2 L F2 U B L F D2 L D2 L' U
CFOP
y//Inspection
U' L' B' U F U2//Cross
z2 y U' R U R' U2 L' U' L//F2L 1
U2 R U' R' L U' L'///F2L 2
y U2 R U' R' U R U R'//F2L 3
U' r' F r//F2L 4
U' F U R U2 R' U' R U2 R' U' F'//OLL
U R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U2//PLL








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net




Roux-CFOP hybrid
z' y//Inspection
D U2 r' U M' F' L U' L' U' R2 U r' U' r U' R U' R' U R U' R' U M U M' L U L'//F2B
M' U M' U M2 U2 M' U2 R' U' F U R U' R' F' R U' R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 F' U F//CMLLEOLR
M' U2 M U2//L4E








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net




Roux:
z' y//Inspection
D U2 r' U M' F' L U' L' U' R2 U r' U' r U' R U' R' U R U' R' U M U M' L U L'//F2B 
U r2 D' r U r' D r2 U' r' U' r//CMLL
M' U' M' U' M U2 M' U' M U M' U2 M' U' M2 U' M2 U2 M' U2 M'//L6E








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net




Next: B U' F' U' F L2 U2 L B U2 B' D2 B' R2 F2 U2 L2 D2 F2 U'


----------



## branson_lau (Jun 22, 2021)

Megaminx lover said:


> Scramble: U2 B2 L F2 L U2 R D2 B2 L F2 U B L F D2 L D2 L' U
> CFOP
> y//Inspection
> U' L' B' U F U2//Cross
> ...





blue:
y2
F' U r' D2 R U2' R' D L' U L u U R U' R' u//xxx cross
R U2 R' U' R U R' U R' F R F'//zbls
U2 L R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U' R' U' R U' R'//zbll



green 
x' y'
U' F D R U' D L R' U' R' U' R U R' U' R U2 R' D2 U' R' U R u//xxx cross
U r U R' U' R U r' U2' M' U M//zbls
R U R' U R U' R2' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R U' R' //zbll


next:L2 F2 D' L2 F2 R2 F2 D' B2 D' U F' U' L' D' F2 D2 U' L' D2 F


----------



## Megaminx lover (Jun 22, 2021)

@branson_lau do you know all the zbls and zbll algs?
recon coming
Next: 
L2 F' U2 L2 B2 L F2 U2 L U2 R' D2 L D2 F D2 F' L' U' L


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 22, 2021)

Megaminx lover said:


> Next:
> L2 F' U2 L2 B2 L F2 U2 L U2 R' D2 L D2 F D2 F' L' U' L



z2 y
//edges BEST NIGU PXIB
//corners MJBX HFOQ AC

U2 R2 U' R2 S' R2 U R2 U S U //UF-UB-LU-RD-DL
D' R U' R2 E R' E' R' U R' D //UF-RB-FL-RU-DB
M' F U2 F M F' U2 M2 F' M2 

[U D' R : [R D' R', U2]]
[D R D' R' : [R' D R, U2]]
[F, R B' R']
[D' : [D', R U R']]
[l D : [U, R' D' R]]

Next: U F2 U2 B2 F2 U L2 D B2 R2 F2 R B2 D' F2 R D F D L2


----------



## tsmosher (Jun 23, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: U F2 U2 B2 F2 U L2 D B2 R2 F2 R B2 D' F2 R D F D L2



y' // inspect
U S2 u' R M2 U R' u2 // FB (8)
M2 U R2 U2 R U R' U2 R U R2 // dBR (11)
d' L' U2 L U2 L' U L // LS (8)
F R' D' R U2 R' D R U2 F' // NMCMLL (10)
y U2 R2 U2 M2 U2 // BF, align centers (6)
M' U M U2 M' U M' U M' U2 M U M' // ELL (13)

next: R' F' R L B2 U D' B' D2 R' D2 R' B2 D2 L' B2 R B2 D2 L U'


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 23, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> next: R' F' R L B2 U D' B' D2 R' D2 R' B2 D2 L' B2 R B2 D2 L U'


Mehta-TDR (the only good solution that I could find), 44 STM
L F2 U L' F R' F' U2 F B' D' L U' L' // FB + 1E
U' R2 U2 R' u2 // 3QB
R U' R' U S' U S R U' R' // EO Belt
U' R2 U' R2 // TDR
F U' R' U R U F' R' U2 R D2 // ZBLL
alg.cubing.net

Next: B' U' R U2 D F2 R2 U F' L2 D2 R' U2 F2 R F2 L B2 U2 B2 R


----------



## the dnf master (Jun 23, 2021)

z2 y'//inspection
D2 R' D F B' R L U2 L' D'//xcross
U' L' U L2 U L'//second pair
U' L' U L U2 F U F'//third pair
U R U' R' U F' U' F//fourth pair
U F S' R U R' U' F' U S//oll
R U R' U' D R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 D'
U//auf
See on alg.cubing.net
Next: B2 R2 B2 F L2 U2 F R2 U2 F D2 U2 R D2 F D2 U R' F' D2 L2


----------



## branson_lau (Jun 23, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> z2 y'//inspection
> D2 R' D F B' R L U2 L' D'//xcross
> U' L' U L2 U L'//second pair
> U' L' U L U2 F U F'//third pair
> ...


y' 
r2 U' r' R U' R' U2 R' U2 R'//x cross
u U' L U2 L' u L' U' L U2 L' U L R' U R' D' r U r' D R2 D2//f2l 234
R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U' R U' R' U2//zbll


x y'
R' U' R U' R' U R U2 D R2 U' R' U R U' R U R' U2 R' F R//xx cross
U F U F'//f2l 3
U R D R' U R D' r' U' R' U r //zbls
R' U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 R U' R' U2 R U'//zbll

next:
B2 U' L' D2 F U2 R B2 R' L2 B2 U' D' B2 D F2 L2 U' F2


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 23, 2021)

branson_lau said:


> next:
> B2 U' L' D2 F U2 R B2 R' L2 B2 U' D' B2 D F2 L2 U' F2



z2 y
//edges FMPD TKSR KB 
//corners NQBC AT (LTCT)

U' S' R' S' R D' R S R' D S U //UF-BU-BR-FR-DF
R' D F' E2 F L F E2 F' L' D' R //UF-DL-LB-RD-BD
[U : [R E' R', U2]]

[R' U' : [R U2 R', D]]
[R2 :[R F R' ,B2]]
[R' D' R : [R U' R', D]]

U R S' U' F' U' L F' L' S F2 R' U' R //LTCT finish


Next: R2 U R' F L2 U2 R2 F' U' R2 D R2 U' F2 L2 B2 L2 U2 D L2


----------



## tsmosher (Jun 23, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: R2 U R' F L2 U2 R2 F' U' R2 D R2 U' F2 L2 B2 L2 U2 D L2



x2 y'
R U F' U' M' E R' E2 r' U2 r // 223 (11)
F R F' U R' U' R U' F' U' F R' // dBR (12/23)
d' U2 L' U' L U L' U' L // LS (9/32)
U' R U2 R2 F R F' R U2 R' // OLL (10/42)
R U R' U' D R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 U' u' // PLL (16/58)

NEXT: R' D2 U2 B2 R F2 U2 L B2 R B2 R' B R' U B2 F2 L2 B D'


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 24, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: R' D2 U2 B2 R F2 U2 L B2 R B2 R' B R' U B2 F2 L2 B D'



z2 y
//edges QSGE IPMB XLRK
//corners CENO WBQB

R2 S' R2 D M D2 M' D S //UF-LD-RD-RU-LU
R U' S' U2 S U' R E R2 E' //UF-FL-FR-BR-UB
[U L U', M'] [L' : (D' M D' M')2]

[R : [U2, R D R']]
D R' F' R D' R' D F D' R
[U2, R' D' R]
[U D : [R D' R', U2]]


Next: R2 U2 R2 B D2 F L2 R2 U2 F' L2 U2 R F D F' U2 F' U' B'


----------



## branson_lau (Jun 24, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> z2 y
> //edges QSGE IPMB XLRK
> //corners CENO WBQB
> R2 S' R2 D M D2 M' D S //UF-LD-RD-RU-LU
> ...


x' y
U' L' D' L U2 L' F' U' R //x cross
U2 R' U R//f2l 2
U' L' U' L U2 L' U L//f2l 3
U2 R U R' U R' F R F'//zbls
F R U R' U' R' F' R U2 R' U' R2 U' R2' U2' R//zbll


next:
F' U' B D' L' F2 B' U' L' R2 B2 U' D F2 R2 L2 U B2 U F2 D'


----------



## Pyjam (Jun 25, 2021)

branson_lau said:


> F' U' B D' L' F2 B' U' L' R2 B2 U' D F2 R2 L2 U B2 U F2 D'



z2 U F L' B R D2 // EO+line
L' U' R'
L' U' R' U2 L2
U' L U R // F2L-1e
M F' r U r' U2 L' U2 // CLL
M U M2' U2 M2' U M2' L // L5E
34 STM

NEXT : R2 D' F2 R2 F2 D' R2 D' R2 B2 D' L B2 R2 D2 R' F U2 B' D2 U2
—


----------



## tsmosher (Jun 26, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : R2 D' F2 R2 F2 D' R2 D' R2 B2 D' L B2 R2 D2 R' F U2 B' D2 U2
> —



New PB for FMC

[37 STM]
z' // inspect
R B' u' r2 U' R E2 // FB (7)
R' U R U R U' R' // SB (7/14)
M' U' B2 M B2 // EOLR (5/19)
U' F R2 U' R2 U R2 U S R2 f' // COLL (11/30)
U M2 U' M' U2 M U // L6EP (7/37)

next: F2 D2 F2 U F2 L2 D2 U' L2 U2 L2 B2 F' R' B' D' R' U R' D'


----------



## RedstoneTim (Jun 26, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> next: F2 D2 F2 U F2 L2 D2 U' L2 U2 L2 B2 F' R' B' D' R' U R' D'



Petrus, 32 STM

x
D S' r' F D' r D r' D' // 223
U' R U2 S' U S // EO
R U' R' U' R' U R U // Right block
x R' D2 R U R' D2 R U' R // PLL

Next: U2 R2 D' R2 U' B2 D2 L2 U' F2 L2 F' R F' D' B R U L D U'


----------



## branson_lau (Jun 26, 2021)

RedstoneTim said:


> Petrus, 32 STM
> 
> x
> D S' r' F D' r D r' D' // 223
> ...


y' x
r' D' R' y' L U' L' R' F//x cross
U2 L' U L2 U' L'//f2l 2
U R' U' R//f2l 3
d r U' r' U2 r U r'//zbls
U R' F R U R' U' F' R U' R' U R' F R F' U R U2//zbll

next: L2 B' U2 L2 R2 B' D2 F' R2 F2 D2 F' R' U2 F U' L' B' D2 R D2


----------



## WoowyBaby (Jun 26, 2021)

Nice ZBLS!

y2 z R' f2 D f L2 // 222
F2 R2 U' F' U' F' // 223
U' R' U2 S' U' S // EO
R' U2 R' U R U2 R U R' U2 R // F2L
U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' U F' U' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 U2 // LL

D L' D2 F2 L2 D' B2 U2 R2 U2 F2 U L2 F2 R' U B' L2 B2 F' R2


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 27, 2021)

WoowyBaby said:


> D L' D2 F2 L2 D' B2 U2 R2 U2 F2 U L2 F2 R' U B' L2 B2 F' R2



z2 y
//edges CLXP TICM UNAV EB
//corners JARB PMVB

R F E F' R F' E F2 E2 F' R2 //UF-UR-BL-FD-FR
R E2 R' U' R E' R2 S' R S u //UF-DL-FL-UR-BR
U' R' F D' S' R S R' D F' R U //UF-DB-RB-UL-DR
[U' M U : [M', U2]]

[U' R' : [R' D' R, U2]]
[U : [R D R', U2]]
[D' R D : [R' U' R, D2]]
[U D : [R D R', U2]]


Next: U R2 U F2 D' R2 U' B2 D2 L2 F R B' U' F L' B' L2


----------



## tsmosher (Jun 27, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: U R2 U F2 D' R2 U' B2 D2 L2 F R B' U' F L' B' L2



y2
f' U F2 r u2 R' U2 R u2 R u' // FB (11)
U' R2 U R U2 R2 U' M2 R' U R // SB (11/22)
R U' L' U R' U' L // CMLL (7/29)
M' U M' U2 M' U M2 U2 M // EOBF (9/38)
U2 M2 D' S D2 S' D' // L6EP (7/45)

next: D2 F2 L B2 F2 R B2 L' B2 D2 L' R' U' R D2 B D F R D U'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jun 27, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> next: D2 F2 L B2 F2 R B2 L' B2 D2 L' R' U' R D2 B D F R D U'


Normal CFOP: 60 STM
R' F D F D' B' D //Cross
U R' U R U L U L' //pair
U L' U' L U S R S' //pair
R U' R' U2 F U F' //pair
U' F' U' F2 R' F' R //pair
U r U R' U R U2 r' //OLL
U R' U' R U D' R2 U R' U R U' R U' R2 E' //PLL

Brian Sun be like: 57 STM
R' F D F D' B' D //Cross
U' L' U L U' L U L' //pair
B L2 F' U2 F U2 L2 B' //pair
F U' R U2 R' U f R' f' //Pair
U2 R U' R' U F' //pair
R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' //OLL
l' R' D2 R U R' D2 R U' R B' //PLL

Next: R U2 R D2 B2 L U2 R D2 R2 U2 F2 U L2 U F L F D' U2 R2


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 27, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: R U2 R D2 B2 L U2 R D2 R2 U2 F2 U L2 U F L F D' U2 R2



z2 y
//edges ANUC SBDJ KTOT
//corners TNIF QBWB

r' U' r U M U' R' U r //UF-UL-RB-DB-UR
L' S' U' S M' U l //
[u L' : [E, L2]] [U E L' : [E, L2]]

[R B : [ R' U R , D2 ]]
[U L U', R']
[U D : [R D' R', U2]]
[U2, R' D' R]


Next: R2 F' L D' F2 D2 U' F2 D2 L2 U' B2 R2 U F' D2 R D' R2 D U2


----------



## tsmosher (Jun 27, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: R2 F' L D' F2 D2 U' F2 D2 L2 U' B2 R2 U F' D2 R D' R2 D U2



S f E2 R u2 R' u // FB (7)
U' r2 U R' B' R' B U2 R U R' U R U B U B' // SB (17/24)
U f (R2 S') (U' R2) (U' R2) (U R2) F' // NMCOLL (11/35)
U M U M' // 4a and 4b (4/39)
U' M2 U' M U2 R' // 4c (6/45)

next: R' U' F B2 L' F B L' U2 R F2 L' U2 F2 R2 U2 B2 R' U2 F'


----------



## RyanSoh (Jun 28, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> R' U' F B2 L' F B L' U2 R F2 L' U2 F2 R2 U2 B2 R' U2 F'



//M2/Orozco
//corners LD XW E
//edges OI LA DB NP GW HW

x' U' R' U M2 U' R U x
M2 U' S R' F' R S' R' F R U
U' L' U M2 U' L U
M2
L' U' L U M2 U' L' U L
R U R' U' M2 U R U' R'
Uw R Uw' M2 Uw R' Uw'
x' U' R2 U M2 U' R2 U x
x' U L U' M2 U L' U' x
U2 M' U2 M'
Uw R' Uw' M2 Uw R Uw'
U2 M' U2 M'

[R D2 R', U']
[Lw: [U', R D2 R']]
[x: [D2, R' U' R]]
[D x: [R' U' R, D2]]
[R2: [D, R' U R]]

R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'

Next: D R2 B2 L2 D B2 D L2 U' L2 U R B D F' R B2 L R D2 R


----------



## tsmosher (Jun 28, 2021)

RyanSoh said:


> Next: D R2 B2 L2 D B2 D L2 U' L2 U R B D F' R B2 L R D2 R



z y2 // inspect
F u' M' U' R' u R2 U' R' u2 // FB (10)
R2 d' U' L' U' L U L' U' L // dBR (10/20)
y' U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 // LS (9/29)
// skip 1st look as side colors are already oriented
U2 F R2 U' R2 U R2 U S R2 f' // 2-look NMCOLL (11/40)
M2 U M U' M' U M' U2 M // EOBF (9/49)
U' M2 U M' U2 M U // L6EP (7/56)

next: U' F D' U' L2 R2 B2 L2 U F2 R2 D L U2 L' B R' B2 U L


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 28, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> next: U' F D' U' L2 R2 B2 L2 U F2 R2 D L U2 L' B R' B2 U L



z2 y
//edges NFAL PQCD CIRI
//corners GFOI SVSU RC

L U R' F M' U M U' F' R U' L' //UF-RB-BU-UL-BL
R2 U' S' U R U S U M' U2 M R //UF-FR-LD-UR-DF
[U', R E2 R'] [U : [L', U M U']]

[L, U' R' U]
[U' L U, R]
[R : [F2, R' U R U']]
[R U' R' : [D2, R' U R]]
[R D R', U']


Next: L' B L D2 L' D L B' L' F2 R2 B2 D2 R' U2 F2 D2 B2 L2 F


----------



## Waffles (Jun 28, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: L' B L D2 L' D L B' L' F2 R2 B2 D2 R' U2 F2 D2 B2 L2 F



What I’d normally do:
Inspection: x2 y
Cross: L R B2 U F U’ F R’
F2L1: U2 R U R’ U’ y’ L’ U’ L
F2L2: U’ R U2 R’ y R U’ R’ 
F2L3: y D2 R U’ R’ D2
F2L4: U’ R U R’
OLL: U’ R U R’ U’ R U’ R’ F U’ F R U R’
PLL: U’ R U’ R’ U’ R U R D R’ U’ R D’ R’ U2 R’ U2
63 STM

A better way of doing it:
Inspection: z
Cross: D F’ U’ R2 B2
F2L1: R2 U2 R’ L U2 L’
F2L2: R2 F’ U F U2 F U F’
F2L3: R U2 R’ U R’ B U2 B’ 
Modified ZBLS: U2 B’ R2 F R D R D’ R’ S
ZBLL: z’ U2 R2 D R2 D’ L F2 D’ F2 D L’ F2 U F2
51 STM

and:
xxcross: R L B2 U F’ L2 U D2 B D2
F2L3: L U S2 U2 L U2 S2
ZBLS: y’ U F L U’ R U R’ L’ U’ F’
ZBLL: U R U R’ U R U R’ U2 L R U’ R’ U L’
42 STM

Next: B’ D2 L2 B D2 B D2 U2 B’ D2 B2 R U’ F2 L’ B U’ R D R


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 28, 2021)

Waffles said:


> Next: B’ D2 L2 B D2 B D2 U2 B’ D2 B2 R U’ F2 L’ B U’ R D R



z2 y
//edges OLRI FNGV AQXB
//corners BERI

M' R2 E2 F E' F' E' R2 F' M F //UF-RF-BL-BD-FL
F2 U2 F E F' U2 F R E' R' F //UF-BU-RB-RU-DR
M U S U M U2 M' S' U' M' U //UF-UL-LD-FD-UB

//corners super easy
[l' U D' : [R D R', U2]]
[U' R U : [R' U' R, D]]


Next: R2 F D2 R D2 L B2 R' D2 B2 D2 R2 F2 D F' R' D R2 D2 U2


----------



## branson_lau (Jun 28, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> z2 y
> //edges OLRI FNGV AQXB
> //corners BERI
> M' R2 E2 F E' F' E' R2 F' M F //UF-RF-BL-BD-FL
> ...


x z'
U r' D2 L U' R' U R U L U L' U r U' r'//xx cross
y R U2 R' U2 L' U L U' D' S L' U' L S' u//f2l 34
R U2 R D R' U2 R D' R2'//zbll

next:
F2 B' L F U2 B' R2 U' L F2 U R2 L2 U B2 R2 F2 D2 L2 D


----------



## GRVigo (Jun 28, 2021)

branson_lau said:


> next:
> F2 B' L F U2 B' R2 U' L F2 U R2 L2 U B2 R2 F2 D2 L2 D



33 STM

z2 x // Inspection
F' R F D2 L2 R' D2 F' // First block
U F R2 F' // Second block
R' U' R U' R' U2 R // CMLL
U M' U M U M' U' M' U2 M2 U2 M2 U M2 // L6E

Next: B2 U' L2 D' U2 R2 D2 B' L' R2 B' R2 B2 F L R U2 D2 B F2 D'


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 28, 2021)

GRVigo said:


> Next: B2 U' L2 D' U2 R2 D2 B' L' R2 B' R2 B2 F L R U2 D2 B F2 D'


Roux, 44 STM
y2 // Inspection
U' M' U2 B U' r2 F' // FB
R U M2 r' U' r M2 U' R U R2 F R F' // SB
M' U R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // CMLL
M' U M U2 M' U' M U M' U2 M U // L6E
alg.cubing.net

Next: U R' B D2 L' D L D F R2 D' F2 L2 U F2 U2 L2 B2 R2 U


----------



## ruffleduck (Jun 28, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next: U R' B D2 L' D L D F R2 D' F2 L2 U F2 U2 L2 B2 R2 U



CN ZZ-CT

x' z L' D' U R' F // EO
D' R' F2 D' R2 // cross
D2 R U2 R' u2 // pair
R U R' U2 L' U' L // pair
R' U R // pair
U2 R' U' R U' R U R2 U R // TSLE
U R U2 r' F R' F' r U2 R U R' U2 R U2 R' // TTLL

Next: L' F R2 L U' R D R2 D2 F' U2 R2 U2 R2 F' D2 B' L U


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 28, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> Next: L' F R2 L U' R D R2 D2 F' U2 R2 U2 R2 F' D2 B' L U


CFOP, 52 STM
x // Inspection
L' D' M' D2 // Cross
U' L' U2 L f R' f' // F2L 1
U F U F' L U L' // F2L 2
D' L' U2 L D // F2L 3
L' U2 L U L' U L U' L' U L // F2L 4
U F R U' R' U' R U R' F' // OLL
R2 U' S R2 S' R2 U R2 // PLL
alg.cubing.net

This my shortest ever STM solution! (Plus, it's 42 HTM, which is still really good.)
Roux, 35 STM
y' // Inspection
F U' L D' // Pseudo FB
U' R U2 R' r' U' R2 U r' S' U S // Pseudo SB
U F R U R' U' F' // CMLL
U' M2 U' M U M' U' M U2 M' U' B' // L6E & Finish
alg.cubing.net

Next: U2 R2 U' B2 U' B2 F2 L2 U2 F2 B L F' U L2 B2 L' F2 D' U2


----------



## Waffles (Jun 29, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next: U2 R2 U' B2 U' B2 F2 L2 U2 F2 B L F' U L2 B2 L' F2 D' U2



Me:
Inspection:
Cross: D' R2 F' D2 R' D'
1st Pair: L U' L2 U L
2nd Pair: R' U2 R y R' U' R
3rd Pair: U R U' R' U y' R' U' R
4th Pair: U2 R U R' U' R U R'
OLL: U2 R' U' R U' R' U y' R' U R B
PLL: U M2 U' M2 U' M' U2 M2 U2 M' U'
55 STM

Computers be like:
xxxcross: S U M2 B2 E2 U R' D F'
zbls: z y' U L' U2 B' U2 B2 L' B' L2
zbll: R' F2 M2 U' L D' L' U L2 D R2 B2 R
31 STM

Next: L2 R2 F2 D2 U2 F D2 B2 R2 F R2 B U' B' R2 D2 L' B R' F U'


----------



## RyanSoh (Jun 29, 2021)

Waffles said:


> Next: L2 R2 F2 D2 U2 F D2 B2 R2 F R2 B U' B' R2 D2 L' B R' F U'



47 STM

y' z D L D2 U M2 F //FB
U' r' U R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' //belt+CO
M U2 M U M' U2 M U M //EO
U' R2 U2 R2 //SB
U2 M' U2 M' //DFDB
U2 Lw' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R Lw U' //PLL

Next: R' U2 L2 U2 B2 U2 B' D2 B U2 R2 L B2 U2 R U' F R B2


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 29, 2021)

RyanSoh said:


> 47 STM
> 
> y' z D L D2 U M2 F //FB
> U' r' U R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' //belt+CO
> ...


What method is this?



RyanSoh said:


> Next: R' U2 L2 U2 B2 U2 B' D2 B U2 R2 L B2 U2 R U' F R B2


This scramble is actually stupid.

CFOP, 33 STM
B2 U R' F R L // X-Cross
R' U2 R U F U F' // F2L 2
D' R' U R D // F2L 3
U' R' U R U' R' U' R // F2L 4
R' U' R U' R' U2 R // ZBLL
alg.cubing.net

CFOP, 43 STM
B2 U R' F R U L U' D L' U L D F U2 F' U D2 // XXX-Cross
R' U' R U' R f' U' f // F2L 4
U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // OLL
M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 // PLL
alg.cubing.net

Petrus, 41 STM (40 with cancellation)
B2 U R' F U R U' R' U R // 2x2x3
U' L2 F' L' F // EO
U' D L' U L D' U2 (L' U' L U)2 L' U' (L) // F2L
x' (L') U L D' L' U' L D // ZBLL
alg.cubing.net

Next: F R2 D2 R2 B' D2 L2 F' D2 B' L2 U2 D' R F L U' L2 D' F2 U'


----------



## branson_lau (Jun 29, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next: F R2 D2 R2 B' D2 L2 F' D2 B' L2 U2 D' R F L U' L2 D' F2 U'


y'
D' R' U2 x' D L U L' d' U' L U2 L' U' L U L' D2
U L' U L U' L' U L//f2l3
y R U2 R2' F R F'//f2l 4
U' R' U' R F U' R' U' R U F' R' U2 R//zbll

next: U B2 D B2 D2 R2 B2 R2 D F2 R U2 F' D2 B' U2 R2 D2 U B L2


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 29, 2021)

branson_lau said:


> next: U B2 D B2 D2 R2 B2 R2 D F2 R U2 F' D2 B' U2 R2 D2 U B L2



z2 y
//edges LASR CPBN XITB
//corners JQNP VG

D2 F' E' L' E L F D2 //UF-BL-UL-RD-BD
R U' R2 F' U' F U R2 F R F' R' //UF-UR-FR-UB-RB
M U F' U' M' U f U2 S' U

[U D R : [U2, R D' R']]
[U D : [R U' R', D]]
F' r U R U' r' F R'


Next: F2 U2 B2 R' D2 F2 L D2 R' D2 R' F2 D F' U' B' F' D F' L F


----------



## ruffleduck (Jun 29, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: F2 U2 B2 R' D2 F2 L D2 R' D2 R' F2 D F' U' B' F' D F' L F



ZZ-CT

y L U' D R' F L F2 R2 U2 R U R' D // XEOline
U L' U2 L2 U L' // pair
D' L' U' L D // pair
R F R' U R U' F' R' // TSLE
R U R' U R U R' U R U' R' U R U R' U R U R' U // TTLL

Next: L F2 D2 R D2 L' B2 D2 R2 D2 R' F2 B L2 U F' U' L' D' B


----------



## EvanCuber (Jun 29, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> Next: L F2 D2 R D2 L' B2 D2 R2 D2 R' F2 B L2 U F' U' L' D' B


CFOP
y2 D R' D F' D B // Cross
y' R U' R' // 1st Pair
L' U' L l U L' U' M'// 2nd Pair
U' L' U L U' L' U L// 3rd Pair
y R U2 R' F' U' F// 4th Pair
S' R' U' R f R' U R U' F'// OLL
U' R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R'// PLL
U2// AUF

58 STM

Next Scramble: U' D F2 R' L2 U' F D R2 L2 F2 D2 F2 D F2 D' R2 D2 R F'


----------



## tsmosher (Jun 30, 2021)

MJbaka said:


> CFOP
> y2 D R' D F' D B // Cross
> y' R U' R' // 1st Pair
> L' U' L l U L' U' M'// 2nd Pair
> ...



y // inspect
R2 F u' M' U' R D S2 d' l2 z' // FB (11)
U R' U2 R U R' U' R' U R U' R' U' R // SB (14/25)
U R U2 R' U' R U' R' // NMCOLL (8/33)
U' M' U2 M' U2 M U' M2 B2 M B2 // EOBF (11/44)
U' M2 U M' U2 M U' R' // L6EP (8/52)

NEXT: B D' B' L2 U2 B' U R' B L2 U2 F' R2 F2 D2 F' R2 F2 L2 U2


----------



## branson_lau (Jun 30, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> y // inspect
> R2 F u' M' U' R D S2 d' l2 z' // FB (11)
> U R' U2 R U R' U' R' U R U' R' U' R // SB (14/25)
> U R U2 R' U' R U' R' // NMCOLL (8/33)
> ...


x y' 
U F U' R' U' F U L U' R' F R F' L' U2 u L U' L' D2//xxx cross
R y R U R' F'//zbls
R U2' R' U' R U' R'//zbll

x y' 
U F U' R' U' F U L U' R' F R F' L' U2 u L U' L' D2//xxx cross
y U' L' U2 y' L' U' L U F//vls
R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R'//pll

next:
L' B2 L2 B2 U2 F U2 L2 R2 F2 R2 F2 D' F2 R B R2 F L' B'


----------



## tsmosher (Jun 30, 2021)

branson_lau said:


> x y'
> U F U' R' U' F U L U' R' F R F' L' U2 u L U' L' D2//xxx cross
> R y R U R' F'//zbls
> R U2' R' U' R U' R'//zbll
> ...



ZZ-c (No More ZBLLs)
59 STM

y // inspect
L U R L' U' L S R // EO mixed slice (8)
L' U' L U' L U' L' // p1 (7/15)
M' U2 M' U2 M2 // finish EO line (5/20)
U2 L' U L U' L' U L // p2 (8/28)
R' U R U R' U2 // p3 (6/34)
R2 U2 R' U' R U R' // LS (7/41)
U R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // COLL (10/51)
d' U' M2 U M' U2 M' U' // L6EP (8/59)

next: D B2 R L' U2 B2 D B L' F R2 D2 L2 F D2 L2 B L2 U2 F2 R2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jun 30, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> D B2 R L' U2 B2 D B L' F R2 D2 L2 F D2 L2 B L2 U2 F2 R2


Roux: 43 STM feat. NMC
y2 //inspection
B M2 U L //FB
U r U R2 M U M' r U r2 U R M U' R' U R U' R' U R //SB
R' F' r U R U' r' F //CMLL
E' M2 E M U' M' U' M U2 M2 //centers cancel into LSE


Mehta 15.44: 50 STM
x2 //Inspection 
L' D R' U2 L B L' //FB
D' U R2 u R2 u2 R u2 //3QB
R U2 R' F' U F //EOLE
//6CO skip
U' R' U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R2 //APDR
U2 D2 x R2 F R F' R U2 r' U r U2 B //PLL

Next (don't be shocked): F L' D L2 D' L F' R2 U B2 U B2 R2 D2 F2 L2 D2 L2 D'


----------



## branson_lau (Jun 30, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Roux: 43 STM feat. NMC
> y2 //inspection
> B M2 U L //FB
> U r U R2 M U M' r U r2 U R M U' R' U R U' R' U R //SB
> ...



zblse
z2
F2 //2 blocks
U' M' U M' U2 M' U M' U M' U2 M//ZBLSE
U' F' R U2 R' U2 R' F U2 R U R U' R2 U2 R U2//LL

roux
z2
F' R U' R' U' R U R' F'//2 blocks + cmll
M' U M' U2 M' U' M' U M2' U M U2 M2' U2 M'//lse

next:
B U' L2 R2 B D2 B2 D2 U2 L2 B' L2 F U2 D' R2 F D F2 L R


----------



## tsmosher (Jun 30, 2021)

branson_lau said:


> zblse
> z2
> F2 //2 blocks
> U' M' U M' U2 M' U M' U M' U2 M//ZBLSE
> ...



y z
f' U' F' L2 z' R' u2 R' U' R U R E // FB + belt (13)
M' U' M' U' M U' M // EODB (7/20)
R2 U2 R' U R' U' R U2 R' U' R U R' // SB (13/33)
x M U R' U' L U2 R U2 R' // COLL (10/43)
U' M2 U M U2 M U' M U2 M' U // L5EP (11/54)


next: D2 B R' L F U' B' L2 U L2 D' L2 D' F2 B2 L2 U R2 F2 B' D'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jun 30, 2021)

branson_lau said:


> zblse
> z2
> F2 //2 blocks
> U' M' U M' U2 M' U M' U M' U2 M//ZBLSE
> ...


someone from Roux discord posted this: 16 STM
F2 D' f2 U M2 U' B2 M2 // reduction to cmll
f' U f R' U' R' U R // ez

I found an 18 STM one:
z2
F R U' R' U R U R' F
U' M2 U' M2 U2 M U2 M' U2



branson_lau said:


> next:
> B U' L2 R2 B D2 B2 D2 U2 L2 B' L2 F U2 D' R2 F D F2 L R


Mehta-CDRLL: 46 STM
y //inspection
F D' B L //3QC
L' U L U' L U2 L' //pair
R' U' R' F U2 R F' //pair
R2 U2 S' U S R2 //EOLE
//forced DCAL skip
U2 R' U2 R U R' D R' U' R U2 D' R //CDRLL
U F2 U' r2 F2 R2 U' F2 r2 U2 //L5EP

Mehta-TDR: 45 STM
y //inspection
F D' B L //3QC
L' U L U' L U2 L' //pair
R' U' R' F U2 R F' //pair
R2 U2 S' U S R2 //EOLE
U' S' U2 S //TDR
U R' U R U2 R' U R U2 R D R' U' R D' R' U2//ZBLL

Next: use @tsmosher's


----------



## CodingCuber (Jul 1, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> next: D2 B R' L F U' B' L2 U L2 D' L2 D' F2 B2 L2 U R2 F2 B' D'



z2
F L' F' L2 D B D L F' L2 F //xcross

L' U' L U F U' F' //F2L 2
R' U' R y L' U L //F2L 3
U2 R U R2' F R F' //F2L 4

R U R2' U' R' F R U R U' F' //ugly long oll

y' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L U //PLL

next: U2 F2 R2 D R2 B2 R2 U2 L2 F U2 F2 D R' B' L2 U L2 R


----------



## Waffles (Jul 1, 2021)

CodingCuber said:


> next: U2 F2 R2 D R2 B2 R2 U2 L2 F U2 F2 D R' B' L2 U L2 R



Inspection: x2 y
cross: D L D R’
F2L1: y U’ R U R’
F2L2: U2 L’ U L R’ U2 R
F2L3: U’ L U2 L’ U2 y’ R U R’
F2L4: y’ R U’ R’ U’ F’ U F
OLL: R U R’ U R U’ R’ U’ R’ F R F’
PLL: U’
43 STM

Next: L2 D’ L’ U2 F2 D2 L’ D2 L2 D2 R2 F2 R B’ L2 F’ R’ D L’ D2 U’


----------



## tsmosher (Jul 1, 2021)

Waffles said:


> Next: L2 D’ L’ U2 F2 D2 L’ D2 L2 D2 R2 F2 R B’ L2 F’ R’ D L’ D2 U’



x' y // inspect
S U' S2 U' M' U r R U' R u2 // FB (11)
R2 S' U2 S U' F' U' F r U r' // SB (11/22)
U R U R' U' R' F R F' // NMCOLL (9/31)
M' U2 M' U2 M' U' M // EOLR (7/38)
U' M U2 M' U2 R' r2 // L6EP (7/45)

next: R' F2 B' D' L F2 U' F' R' F2 D2 L2 D' F2 U' B2 L2 U' B2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jul 1, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> next: R' F2 B' D' L F2 U' F' R' F2 D2 L2 D' F2 U' B2 L2 U' B2


Mehta-TDR: 51 STM
x2 //inspection
R B' F2 D2 u' //Arrow
U L U L2 U' L //pair
B U B' U f' L2 f //pair
R2 U R' U' R' //EOLE
U2 R U2 R' U R U2 R' U' R2 U R U' R' U R //Intuitive TDR
U x U R2 F R F' R U2 r' U r U //ZBLL

Next: U B2 L2 D L2 D2 B2 R2 U' R2 D' B' L' B2 R' B' L2 R' D' F2


----------



## carcass (Jul 1, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> U B2 L2 D L2 D2 B2 R2 U' R2 D' B' L' B2 R' B' L2 R' D' F2


39 STM

Blockbuilding Freestyle w/ inefficient alg
F L2 F' R U2//ubr 5/39 STM
U L' U' D L'//dL 10/39 STM
r U r U2 r' U' F' U2 F U' F' U F U r' U2//solved to pseudo tripod LL 26/39 STM
z' y2 R' F R U2 r U' r' y' U2 R2 U2 R U2 B2//High Movecount 1LLL 39/39 STM
if anyone has a shorter alg for that case plz tell me

NEXT SCRAMBLE: R2 F2 D L2 B2 L2 U R2 D' B2 D2 L' R' D B' F2 R B D F U2


----------



## Waffles (Jul 2, 2021)

carcass said:


> NEXT SCRAMBLE: R2 F2 D L2 B2 L2 U R2 D' B2 D2 L' R' D B' F2 R B D F U2



CFOP: 
Inspection: x2 y'
Cross: D2 L D' F' D' B D
F2L1: U2 F U F'
F2L2: L U2 L' y R U R'
F2L3: U L' U L R' U2 R
F2L4: y' R U2 R' U' R U R'
OLL: R U R' U R' F R F' U2 R' F R F'
PLL: U R' U R' U' R D' R' D R' D' U R2 U' R2 D R2 U'
62 STM

next: U' L R2 U' R2 B2 L2 U R2 F2 U' B2 F' D B2 U B' L2 D2


----------



## tsmosher (Jul 2, 2021)

Waffles said:


> CFOP:
> Inspection: x2 y'
> Cross: D2 L D' F' D' B D
> F2L1: U2 F U F'
> ...



y // inspect
U' B2 R2 B' D R' F2 D2 R2 D // EOCross (10)
L' U L U2 L U' L'
U' R' U' R
U2 R U R' U2 R U R'
L2 U' L2 U' L2 U2 L2 // F2L (26/36)
R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' U2 // COLL (12/48)

next: D2 F2 L F2 D2 L' R' U2 R' B2 L2 D' B' U F' U' F2 R2 F' R


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jul 2, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> next: D2 F2 L F2 D2 L' R' U2 R' B2 L2 D' B' U F' U' F2 R2 F' R


Mehta-TDR: 49 STM
D' R2 L2 F2 //FB
u' R U' u2 R u R' U' R //3QB
u' R U' R' U F' U F U' S' U S //EOLE
R' D' R U' R' D R //TDR
F R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' F' //ZBLL/PLL
E' //AES

That EOLE sucks

Next: F2 R2 B2 D' R2 B2 F2 D B2 D R2 D L' D B F2 D F' L D' R'


----------



## Waffles (Jul 2, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: F2 R2 B2 D' R2 B2 F2 D B2 D R2 D L' D B F2 D F' L D' R



CFOP
Inspection:
Cross:
F2L1:
F2L2:
F2L3: 
F2L4: 
OLL: 
PLL: 

Next: R2 B2 F2 D2 F2 D B2 U R2 B2 L2 B’ L’ D’ B’ U’ R’ B F’ R’


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jul 2, 2021)

Waffles said:


> Next: R2 B2 F2 D2 F2 D B2 U R2 B2 L2 B' L' D' B' U' R' B F' R'


Inefficient ZZ: 69 STM
U R L F L' R2 F2 R2 B D R' D R U L2 // EOCross
U' R U2 R' U' R U2 R' //Pair
D L' U L U' L' U L D' //pair
U2 R' U L' U' L U' L' U L U R U R' U R U' R' U R //Pairs
U' F R' F' r U R U' r' //COLL
U' M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 //EPLL

Next: B2 L2 B2 F R2 U2 L2 U2 F' D2 U2 B' D F U' L' D2 B2 F L2 D F'


----------



## Megaminx lover (Jul 2, 2021)

recon coming
Next:U L2 U R2 L F' R U' B2 R2 F2 U' F2 D2 B2 L2 U2 L2 B' R


----------



## tsmosher (Jul 2, 2021)

Megaminx lover said:


> recon coming
> Next:U L2 U R2 L F' R U' B2 R2 F2 U' F2 D2 B2 L2 U2 L2 B' R



x2 y // inspect
M' S' // FB (2)
U2 R U F R F' R' U' R' U' F R2 F' R' U2 R2 U2 R2 M // SB (19/21)
R' U R2 D r' U2 r D' R2' U' R // COLL (11/32)
M' U2 M' U2 M' U' M // EOLR (7/39)
U' M2 U M2 U2 // L6EP (5/44)

NEXT: R2 D2 B2 F2 L2 F2 R2 D F2 U2 L2 B' L2 D L2 F R' U' L


----------



## branson_lau (Jul 3, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> x2 y // inspect
> M' S' // FB (2)
> U2 R U F R F' R' U' R' U' F R2 F' R' U2 R2 U2 R2 M // SB (19/21)
> R' U R2 D r' U2 r D' R2' U' R // COLL (11/32)
> ...


y x' U' D r D R //cross
D2 F' U F //f2l1
U R' U R//f2l 2
D2 R' U' R//f2l 3
D U R' U R' F R F' U R u2//f2l 4
U R U R' U R U' R' U R U' R' U' r' F R F' M' U'//zbll

next:
D R' L2 D B2 D' F2 L2 U' L2 D B2 U B' R D2 B' R2 D F' R


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jul 3, 2021)

branson_lau said:


> next:
> D R' L2 D B2 D' F2 L2 U' L2 D B2 U B' R D2 B' R2 D F' R


EOLine ZZ: 48 STM
F L2 F U' F' u2 R' L F2 U2 B2 R2 U2 R' U L U L' //EO223
U' R2 U' R U2 R' U R U' R' U2 R' U' R U' R' U R //RB+OLL
F' U' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 U //PLL

Next: B L2 B' U2 L2 F' L2 F R2 F L2 F2 U' B' R' F' D R' U F


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 3, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: B L2 B' U2 L2 F' L2 F R2 F L2 F2 U' B' R' F' D R' U F


CFOP, 53 STM
D2 F R2 D' B // Cross
L' U2 L R' U2 R // F2L 1
U' L' U2 L U' f' L f // F2L 2
F' U2 F // F2L 3
y' R U2 R' U F' U2 F R U' R' // F2L 4 & EO
R U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' // OLL
U' x' R' D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R2 // PLL
alg.cubing.net

Next: B2 U' L2 F2 D B2 D2 R2 F2 U' B2 F R' U2 B2 R' U L' F' R2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jul 4, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next: B2 U' L2 F2 D B2 D2 R2 F2 U' B2 F R' U2 B2 R' U L' F' R2


Mehta Anti-APDR: 53 STM
U' F L' B2 R' F U' F' //FB
D' U' R u2 R' u R' //3QB
u S' U S R U2 R' F' U' F //EOLE
R' U R D U R' U2 R D' //6CO
U' S' U2 S //Anti-APDR
R2 U' R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' U //PLLCS

Mehta-JTLE: 52 STM
U' F L' B2 R' F U' F' //FB
D' U' R u2 R' u R' //3QB
u S' U S R U2 R' F' U' F //EOLE
R' U R U R' U2 D' R U' R' D R //DCAL
S' U2 S //JTLE
U R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L U' //PLL

When JTLE is better than APDR...

Next: R2 U L2 D' R2 U L2 D' B2 D U L2 B D' U2 L' B' R' U' F D' B'


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jul 4, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Mehta Anti-APDR: 53 STM
> U' F L' B2 R' F U' F' //FB
> D' U' R u2 R' u R' //3QB
> u S' U S R U2 R' F' U' F //EOLE
> ...


z2 U R F L' F U F' L R2 D'// EOline
R U' R' L U2 R' U' R' U' L2 U' R' U' R U2 L' U' L U2 L' U2 L' U L U L' U' L // F2L
U R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R2 x U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 // LL
Eaugh 56 moves, I need to practice ZZ
NEXT
U' F' L2 D L2 U2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U L B' D R2 D U2 L D


----------



## branson_lau (Jul 4, 2021)

Sub1Hour said:


> z2 U R F L' F U F' L R2 D'// EOline
> R U' R' L U2 R' U' R' U' L2 U' R' U' R U2 L' U' L U2 L' U2 L' U L U L' U' L // F2L
> U R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R2 x U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 // LL
> Eaugh 56 moves, I need to practice ZZ
> ...


nice scramble
y'
F' R U L D'//cross
U' L' U L//f2l1
d' R U' R'//f2l 2
d' L U L'//f2l 3
R' F R F' U R U' //zbls
U2 R2 D' R U2 R' D R2 U' R' U R U' R'//zbll
40 moves

next:
L2 U2 F2 D2 L D2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 L D' B L U' F' U' B2 R U'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jul 4, 2021)

branson_lau said:


> L2 U2 F2 D2 L D2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 L D' B L U' F' U' B2 R U'


Roux: 41 STM
x2 //inspection
F D' U M' U L //FB
r2 U R2 U' R2 U R U' R2 U R U' M' U r' //SB
U M' U //ULUR at DFDB
F R U R' U' S R U R' U' f' //OLLCP
M2 U M' U2 M' U2//LSE

LEOR-Mehta(62% 2 gen): 44 STM
x2 //inspection
F D' U M' U L //FB
M U R U2 M U M2 U2 M //EOStripe
U R2 //Belt
U' R' U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R' //6CO
U R2 U R2 //6CP
U R' U' R U' R U R U R2 U2 R' //L5EP

Next: B L' U2 L D2 L2 D2 B2 R B2 L B2 R B R D' B' F R' F2


----------



## tsmosher (Jul 4, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: B L' U2 L D2 L2 D2 B2 R B2 L B2 R B R D' B' F R' F2



x z // inspect
R F E R u2 // FB (5)
R' U' R' B U B' R U' R' U R U' r' // SB (13/18)
U R U R' U R U' R D R' U' R D' R2 // NMCOLL (14/32)
U' M' U' M' U2 M' U' M U2 // L6EOP (9/41)
M2 U' M' U2 M' U M' U2 M // L5EP (9/50)

next: B' U' L2 D L2 R2 D L2 D' L2 B2 U' B D L2 B D L' B'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jul 5, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> next: B' U' L2 D L2 R2 D L2 D' L2 B2 U' B D L2 B D L' B'


CFOP feat. S move Z perm: 39 STM
z2 y' //inspection
F2 U2 R' D' R' L B2 F' U2 F//xxcross
y U R U R' U f R' f' //pair
U' F' U' F //pair
l' U' M U' L U l' U l //OLLCP
M2 u M2 u' S' M2 S U2 //EPLL

Next: L2 D R2 D R2 U B2 L2 B2 D F2 U' R U' L R B2 D' B U F R2


----------



## tsmosher (Jul 5, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: L2 D R2 D R2 U B2 L2 B2 D F2 U' R U' L R B2 D' B U F R2



x z' // inspect
U' F2 u R E' r R U' R' u2 // FB (10)
R2 U' R // dBR (3/13)
U' S' R U' R' S U2 R U R' // LS (10/23)
F R' F' r U R U' r' // NMCOLL (8/31)
U2 M U M' // EOLR (3/35)
U M2 U' M U2 M' U R // L6EP (8/43)

@Cubing Forever That Z PLL seems pretty fancy, but this seems marginally faster to me: M2 U' M2 U' u2 M' E2 M' - What do you think?

next: F2 R' D U2 F2 U L2 D' F2 U' L2 F2 R2 L F' D' B L' U' F2


----------



## branson_lau (Jul 6, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> x z' // inspect
> U' F2 u R E' r R U' R' u2 // FB (10)
> R2 U' R // dBR (3/13)
> U' S' R U' R' S U2 R U R' // LS (10/23)
> ...


nice pseudo pairs
y'
U R' F d F R U' R' y U' R' U R U' D' R U R' D'//xxx cross
U2 r U r' U2 M' U M//zbls
U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R U R' U R U2 R'//zbll

44 HTM with easy 1 look f2l

y'
U R' F d F R U' R' d U2 L U2 L2' U' L2 U' L' u2//xxx cross
U F' U F//ls
F R' F' R U2 R U' R' U F' U F U' R U2 R' //easy 1LLL

38HTM with easy 1LLL
next:
L2 F D' R U2 F D' L' B2 U2 R' L2 D2 R' F2 L2 U2 D2 F L'


----------



## tsmosher (Jul 6, 2021)

branson_lau said:


> next:
> L2 F D' R U2 F D' L' B2 U2 R' L2 D2 R' F2 L2 U2 D2 F L'



S2 L2 z' R u R2 u2 // FB (7)
R2 U F' U' F U R U' r' // dFR (9/16)
d2 F U2 F' U l' U' l // LS (8/24)
R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2 // NMCOLL (9/33)
U' M' U' M U' M' U' M // EODB (8/41)
U2 M2 U' M U2 M U M U2 M' // L5EP (10/51)
U2 R2 // align (2/53)

better solution:
S2 L2 z' R u R2 u2 // FB (7)
R2 U F' U' F U R U' R' // dFR (9/16)
d2 F U2 F' U l' U' L // LS (8/24)
R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2 // NMCOLL (9/33)
M U M' // EODB (3/36)
U' M' U2 M U M' U2 M // L5EP (8/44)
U' R2 // align (2/46)

next: F B2 U' D L' D' F U' R' U2 B L2 F' L2 D2 L2 F D2 B2


----------



## GRVigo (Jul 7, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> next: F B2 U' D L' D' F U' R' U2 B L2 F' L2 D2 L2 F D2 B2



32 STM

Inspection: z2

D B' D' F' L' D2 U L // XXCross
U' R' U' R // F2L 3
U L' U2 L U' F U F' // F2L 4
y' F R2 D R' U R D' R2 U' F' // 1LLL
U // AUF

Next: B' D' L' F' L U' B2 F U F2 U L2 D' B' D' B2 F2 U' B2 R' U2 L2


----------



## tsmosher (Jul 7, 2021)

GRVigo said:


> Next: B' D' L' F' L U' B2 F U F2 U L2 D' B' D' B2 F2 U' B2 R' U2 L2



z' x2 z' // crazy inspection
U' B2 M u' R2 E2 r' U R' E' R U R' E2 R U R' U2 R U R' // F2B (22)
U2 L' U2 L U2 R U' L' U M' x' // NMCOLL (11/33)
U' M' U' M' U' M U M U' M2 U M2 // LSE (12/45)

NEXT: L2 D' L2 U F2 D2 L2 D' B2 L2 B2 L' F D U L U B2 F2 L' B


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 8, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: L2 D' L2 U F2 D2 L2 D' B2 L2 B2 L' F D U L U B2 F2 L' B


CFOP, 51 STM
U' D2 F U' R2 L2 F U' F' D2 R2 U2 R2 U' R U R' U2 R // F2L - 1
U L' U2 L2 U L2 U L // F2L 4
R U2 R2 F R F' R U2 R' // OLL
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 // PLL
alg.cubing.net

Petrus, 54 STM (50 with cancellations)
D2 F D' F2 B' L2 D' // 2x2x2
U2 R' U' D' R' D U L U' L' // 2x2x3
B U2 B' // EO
U R U' R' U' R2 U' R' U R U R' (U2 R) // F2L
(R' U') R U' R' U2 (R) // OLL
(R2) F R U R U' R' F' R U2 R' U2 R // PLL
alg.cubing.net

ZZ, 45 STM
U' D2 F D2 R B2 R2 S R S' B2 // EO Line
U2 L' U' L2 U L U' L' U' L U2 L' // Left
D R' U' R D' U2 R U2 R' U2 R U' R' // Right
U R U' L' U R' U' L U2 // ZBLL
alg.cubing.net

Next: U D2 B' L F' U' R U R2 U' L2 F2 U L2 U2 F2 L2 U B' R2


----------



## branson_lau (Jul 8, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> CFOP, 51 STM
> U' D2 F U' R2 L2 F U' F' D2 R2 U2 R2 U' R U R' U2 R // F2L - 1
> U L' U2 L2 U L2 U L // F2L 4
> R U2 R2 F R F' R U2 R' // OLL
> ...


nice scramble
yellow with pseudo xxx cross, tymon style
y x U' R' U D' F2 l U2 L' U L D' R' U R2 U' R2' U' R U D' L U2 L'//xxx cross
y' L' U2 L// f2l 4
F R' D' R U R' D R U R' D' R U' R' D R U' F' U//zbll

blue but focus on preserving the pair
y2 x' y
D L2' D L u R' D'//cross
R' U R2 U' R'//f2l 1
y' U' R U R' U R' F R d' L'//f2l 2,3
d' F R U R' U' F' U R U' R'//f2l 4
U' R U R' U R U2 R' F R U' R' U' R U2 R' U' F' U2//zbll

next:
D R2 B' D2 B2 U2 L' F D B2 R2 U2 F2 D L2 F2 D2 B2 U F'


----------



## tsmosher (Jul 8, 2021)

branson_lau said:


> nice scramble
> yellow with pseudo xxx cross, tymon style
> y x U' R' U D' F2 l U2 L' U L D' R' U R2 U' R2' U' R U D' L U2 L'//xxx cross
> y' L' U2 L// f2l 4
> ...



YruRU

U' F' U' F S' // CP line
u' M E2 R2 U' R u R' U' R u r' R' U r' // belt (15/20)
U2 M U M // EOBF (4/24)
U' R' U R' U2 R U R' U' R2 // DCAL (10/34)
S R2 S' R2 // (re-)insert DR edge (4/38)
U R2 U' R U' R U2 R U R U' R2 U' R' U R2 U' // 2GLL (17/55)

next: F B' L' F' B' R B' L F2 D L2 U2 B2 R2 D B2 D' F2 L2 U2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jul 9, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> next: F B' L' F' B' R B' L F2 D L2 U2 B2 R2 D B2 D' F2 L2 U2


YruRU: 70 STM(My second-ever successful attempt lol)
x2 z' //inspection
//5 and 6 are already friends lol
//I'll visualise an R2 and trace the circlet
//3-2 tracing
F R' F' U S' //CPline
U2 u' R u' R2 u r2 u2 //pEO Extension
r' U r U' M' U M R2 r U R' U' r' U2 r U2 r' R' //EOBF
U R' U R2 U' R' U' R' U2 R U' R' U' R //RB
U2 R U R' U R U2 R' //OCLL
U R' U' R U' R U R U' R' U R U R2 U' R' U' //EPLL

I'm toying with YruRU a bit because I wanna switch to it. Expect a YruRU OH user in a few days.

Next: D U2 R2 F2 R2 B2 U R2 B2 F2 D F' U' L' R U2 B L2 R' D'


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 10, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: D U2 R2 F2 R2 B2 U R2 B2 F2 D F' U' L' R U2 B L2 R' D'


CFOP, 50 STM
x2 // Inspection
U L B' R' U' R' F L' U' L D2 // X-Cross
U F' U' F f R f' // F2L 2
U' D2 L U2 L' D2 // F2L 3
y U' R' U R U' R' U' R // F2L 4
U' r U R' U' M U R U' R' // OLL
U' M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 // PLL
alg.cubing.net

Petrus, 39 STM
x2 y // Inspection
U R' F2 L2 D2 // 2x2x2
R F' U2 F U F' // 2x2x3
U2 R' F' U2 F // EO
R' U R U' R' U R2 U2 R' U' R U R' U' R // F2L & OLL Skip
U R2 U' S' U2 S U' R2 // PLL
alg.cubing.net

Roux, 50 STM
x2 // Inspection
U B U2 L2 U F' U' S' L' f // FB
U M' U' r2 U' R2 U r U r2 U' r U r' U' R // SB
U2 R' F R F' r U r' // CMLL
M U' M U2 M' U2 M U' M' U2 M U2 // L6E
alg.cubing.net

Next: F2 R D L' U2 R' B' D' F D2 L' D2 F2 L' B2 L B2 D2 R F2 R2


----------



## tsmosher (Jul 10, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next: F2 R D L' U2 R' B' D' F D2 L' D2 F2 L' B2 L B2 D2 R F2 R2



y // inspect
R2 F2 U' M E R' u2 R u' // FB + Redge (9)
U2 R2 U' F' U' F U F' U' F U2 M2 R' U R // SB (15/24)
U' r U R' U' r' F R F' // NMCOLL (9/33)
M U M U M2 U M2 // EODBDF (7/40)
U' M2 U M U2 M' U M2 U2 R' // EPLL + xform (10/50)

next: L2 B2 U2 R2 F' D2 F2 R2 B2 F' L D2 U' B' D' L' U' F D U'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jul 11, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> next: L2 B2 U2 R2 F' D2 F2 R2 B2 F' L D2 U' B' D' L' U' F D U'


YruRU: 69 STM(I'm still a noob)
x2 z //inspection
//5 in 2, 6 in 5
//inverted lightning bolt circlet
//1-2
R U F U F //CPLine
R u2 R2 u //pEO Extension
r' U' r' U r R' U2 R U S' U S R U r U2 r' U' R //EOdM
U R' U2 R U R' U2 R2 U R2 U R //RB
U R U2 R' U' (R U R' U')2 R U' R' //OCLL
R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R //EPLL 

Next: U2 B D2 F' U2 B' D2 B' D2 F' R2 U2 L B U F' D L B' R B' L2


----------



## tsmosher (Jul 11, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: U2 B D2 F' U2 B' D2 B' D2 F' R2 U2 L B U F' D L B' R B' L2



YruRU-c
(represent!)

y // DFL and DBL solved
// corners to swap: 3/4 1/5 2/6
// positions to swap: 4/6 3/5 1/2
U' F' U' F u' S2 // CP line (6)
R2 u2 R u r' U r u R2 r U' r // belt (12/18)
U S' U S r2 // EOLR (5/23)
U2 R' U R' U' R U R' U' R U // DCAL (11/34)
R2 U R' U R U2 R' // OCLL (7/41)
M2 U' M U2 M U' S' U2 S u // L7EP (10/51)

next: R' U F R2 F2 U L' U R2 U2 D F2 R2 L2 D' R2 L2 D B2 L' F


----------



## GRVigo (Jul 13, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> next: R' U F R2 F2 U L' U R2 U2 D F2 R2 L2 D' R2 L2 D B2 L' F



Layer by layer (yes, I'm bored)

Inspection: z2

First layer cross (8): (D) (U R2) (R B' R') (U' L2)
First layer corners: (13): (U' F U F') (R' U R) (F' U F R U2 R')
Second layer: (30): (L U L' U' B' U' B) (U F' U F U R U' R') (R' U2 R U2 B U B') (U' L' U L U F U' F')
Last layer cross orientation (12): (F R U R' U' F') (F R U R' U' F')
Last layer cross permutation (8): (R' U' R U' R' U2 R U')
Last layer corners permutation (18): (U R U' L' U R' U' L) U' (U R U' L' U R' U' L) U
Last layer corners orientation (51): (R' D' R D) (R' D' R D) (R' D' R D) (R' D' R D) U2 (R' D' R D) (R' D' R D) (R' D' R D) (R' D' R D) U (R' D' R D) (R' D' R D) (R' D' R D) (R' D' R D) U

Solve movements: 140 STM

Next: U2 L R' U' L U R' U' D B U2 D' R' F B2 R2 D L2 B' D2 B'


----------



## tsmosher (Jul 14, 2021)

GRVigo said:


> Next: U2 L R' U' L U R' U' D B U2 D' R' F B2 R2 D L2 B' D2 B'



x' y2 // CP is solved in this orientation
S2 u' r' U' u2 R' u2 // FB (7)
U M' U M' // EODF (4/11)
S' U2 S // edge #7 (3/14)
U' R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R2 // LS (8/22)
U R U2 R' U' R U' R' // OCLL (8/30)
U2 M2 U' M' U2 M' U M' U2 M U' // L5EP (11/41)

NEXT: D' L2 D' F2 U2 F2 R2 F L2 B' R2 D2 F2 L2 U' B2 L B D R' D'


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 14, 2021)

GRVigo said:


> Layer by layer (yes, I'm bored)
> 
> Next: U2 L R' U' L U R' U' D B U2 D' R' F B2 R2 D L2 B' D2 B'


*LBL*

y D' L R D' F R2 D2 // CROSS
U' R U R' // C1
L' U2 L // C2
z' M' U2 M U2 z y2 // 2 EDGES
L' U L R U' R' // C3
U F' L F L' // FREE PAIR
U' R U' R' d R' U2 R U2 R' U R // LAST EDGE
L' U2 L U L' U L // OLL
U F2 R2 U' L2 U R2 U' L2 U F2 // CP
U2 F2 U M' U2 M U F2 // EP

ninja'd



tsmosher said:


> NEXT: D' L2 D' F2 U2 F2 R2 F L2 B' R2 D2 F2 L2 U' B2 L B D R' D'



smart f2l

z2 R' F u' L' U' D' R2 u' // CROSS
U' L' R U2 R' U' R U R' U L // P1
U R' U R U R' U R // P2
x' U L' U' L x // P3
U' L' U' L // P4
U' L F' L' U' L U F U' L' // OLL
R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' // PLL
U // AUF

NEXT: L' B' R' L D' R F U' R F2 L2 B2 L2 D2 F R2 L2 F B2


----------



## tsmosher (Jul 14, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> NEXT: L' B' R' L D' R F U' R F2 L2 B2 L2 D2 F R2 L2 F B2



Y-water-ruRU

x2 z // inspection
U R' U2 R F2 // pseudo-CP line (5)
U' R2 U' R' u M' u // pseudo-FB (7/12)
R' U R U' R' U R U' R2 U' M' U2 R U R' // SB (15/27)
R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' // NMCOLL (15/42)
M U M2 U2 M' U2 M2 // EOdM (7/49)
U2 S U2 S' // L5EP (4/53)
U R // align (2/55)

next: 
D2 B' U2 D' B2 R B L' U2 L D2 R2 U2 B2 R2 B2 L F2 U' R


----------



## Waffles (Jul 14, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> next:
> D2 B' U2 D' B2 R B L' U2 L D2 R2 U2 B2 R2 B2 L F2 U' R



Inspection: y’
Cross: R’ B2 D’ L D2 5/5
F2L1: U’ L U L’ U L U’ L’ 8/13
F2L2: R U R’ U’ L’ U L 7/20
F2L3: R’ U R U’ F’ U F 7/27
F2L4: U2 R’ U2 R U R’ U’ R 8/35
OLL: U’ F R U R’ U’ F’ f R U R’ U’ f’ 12/47
PLL: y2 R U R’ F’ R U R’ U’ R’ F R2 U’ R’ 14/61

61 STM

Next: U2 R2 B R2 F2 L2 B D2 F U2 B2 D F U2 R2 U’ B’ L’ B2 D


----------



## tsmosher (Jul 15, 2021)

Waffles said:


> Inspection: y’
> Cross: R’ B2 D’ L D2 5/5
> F2L1: U’ L U L’ U L U’ L’ 8/13
> F2L2: R U R’ U’ L’ U L 7/20
> ...



YruRU-c / CP-Roux?

x // inspect
U' R' U F u R u' // FBCP (7)
R U R U' R' U r U' R U R' U' R U R' // SB (15/22)
M2 U' M U' M' U' M // EOLR (7/29)
U R U R' U R U2 R' // OCLL (8/37)
U' M2 U M' U2 M' U' // L6EP (7/44)

next: L2 U F2 D L2 F2 D2 F2 R2 D' F2 L D R B2 U F' L' R F


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jul 15, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> next: L2 U F2 D L2 F2 D2 F2 R2 D' F2 L D R B2 U F' L' R F


Weird HK: 52 STM
D R' U F2 B L U' L' //arrow
U F U R' U2 R F' //pair
U R U R' U' R U R' //pair
U' L F' L' F r' F r //pair
M U M' U M U' M' //EODB
R' F' U' F U' R U R2 F R F' U R U' //ZBLL

CFOP: 58 STM but fast
D R2 D R' L D' R U' R U' f' L f//Cross+1
U' R U R' U f R' f' //pair
U' R U' R' U' R U' R2 F R U F' //pair
U2 L' U' L U L' U2 L //pair
U R U R' U' R' F R F' //OLLCP
M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 U //EPLL

Next: R2 F' D R2 D B2 L2 F2 D2 B2 U' L2 R F' L' D R' B' L' R'


----------



## tsmosher (Jul 15, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: R2 F' D R2 D B2 L2 F2 D2 B2 U' L2 R F' L' D R' B' L' R'



y
U R' U' R' F L2 z' // CP line (7)
M E' R' U R E2 R' U2 R // belt (9/16)
R' U R U2 R2 U' R U2 R // DCAL (9/25)
S' U2 S // complete DR (3/28)
M' U2 M' U2 M' U M' // EOLR (7/35)
U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R' // OCLL (8/43)
S' L2 S L2 // 7th edge (4/47)
U M2 U' M' U2 M U // L6EP (7/54)

next: D2 B2 D L2 U2 L2 F2 U2 B2 U L2 U2 R' B' F2 U' L2 R B' L' R'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jul 15, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> next: D2 B2 D L2 U2 L2 F2 U2 B2 U L2 U2 R' B' F2 U' L2 R B' L' R'


47 STM:
y //inspection
M r' F R2 U' r' U2 r //FB
E u R u' R u' D' //F2L-1
U2 R' F R F2 U2 F R U' R' D //F2L
U' R U R' U R U2 R u R' U R' U' R u' R2 F' U F U'//ZBLL

49 STM:
y //inspection
M r' F R2 U' r' U2 r //FB
E u R u' R u'//3QB
D' F R' F' R F' U F D//F2L
S' R U R' S U' M' U R U' r' //OLL
d' R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F //PLL

50 STM:
y //inspection
M r' F R2 U' r' U2 r //FB
E u R u' R u'//3QB
U' D' R U' R' F' U2 F D //F2L
U M R U R' U R U2 R' U M' //OLL
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U //PLL

Next: D2 F2 L2 D2 L' F2 R' D2 F2 R' U2 B R D' R2 U' B2 R' D F' L


----------



## tsmosher (Jul 15, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: D2 F2 L2 D2 L' F2 R' D2 F2 R' U2 B R D' R2 U' B2 R' D F' L



y
U' F' U' F U' S2 // CP line (6)
u' r' E' R u' R u2 R2 U2 R E' // belt (11/17)
M' U' r2 U M // EOBF not EOdM (5/22)
R2 U R' U R' U2 R U R // DCAL (9/31)
L U L' U L U2 L' // Back Left Sune (7/38)
U' S R2 S' r2 U' E2 M' E2 M' U' // L7EP (11/49)

next: U' L F R B' L' B' F2 D' B2 R2 U R2 U2 L2 D' L2 D R2 B' L


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 16, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> next: U' L F R B' L' B' F2 D' B2 R2 U R2 U2 L2 D' L2 D R2 B' L


CFOP, 48 STM
R' U2 F U R' D2 F // Cross
D F' U F U R' U' R D' // F2L 1 & 2
L U L' f R2 f' // F2L 3
U2 L U2 L' U L U' L' // F2L 4
U2 r U' r2 U r2 U r2 U' r // OLL
M2 u' M2 u2 M2 u' M2 U2 // PLL








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





Roux, 43 STM
z2 // Inspection
F' U2 B D B U2 S' L' F' // FB
z U2 r2 U R' U2 R2 U R' U' R U2 R' U' R U R' // SB
U' R U R' U R U2 R' // CMLL
M' U' M2 U2 M U M' U2 M U // L6E








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





Nautilus (CMLL > L5E), 52 STM
z2 // Inspection
F' U2 B D B U2 S' L' F' // FB
z r2 U' r R U' R' M' U f' U f // 2x2x2
U2 M' U M // EO
U2 R U R' U R U R' // LS
U' R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R // CMLL
M' U2 M' U' M' U2 M U' M2 U' // L5E








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





Nautilus (LSLL), 56 STM
z2 // Inspection
F' U2 B D B U2 S' L' F' // FB
z r2 U' r R U' R' M' U f' U f // 2x2x2
U2 M' U M U' r U2 r' // EO DF
U2 R U' R' U2 R U' R' // LS
U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' // OLL
U2 x R2 F R F' R U2 r' U r U2 B2 // PLL








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





Next: L2 U2 B D2 F2 U2 F' L2 U2 R2 F2 D2 R' B' R' D B' D L B' F


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jul 16, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next: L2 U2 B D2 F2 U2 F' L2 U2 R2 F2 D2 R' B' R' D B' D L B' F


Mehta-TDR: 46 STM:
y'// inspection
L F U R2 u' R u S U S' //223
R2 S R' S' //Belt
R2 U2 S' U S R2 //EO
U R' U R U R' U R U' R' U2 R //TDR
L' U' L U L F' L2 U L U L' U' L F //PLL

Skewed Nautilus: 46 STM
y'// inspection
L F U R2 u' R u S U S' //223
U R' U2 R F R' F' R d' //EOpair
r U2 r' U2 R U2 R' U R U2 R' //Square+OLS
R U R' U' D R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 D' //PLL

both my solutions are 46 STM and have OLS lol

Next: R2 F' D' B2 U' F2 R2 U' F2 U B2 R2 B U' L2 D' L' R B' R2


----------



## branson_lau (Jul 16, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> CFOP, 48 STM
> R' U2 F U R' D2 F // Cross
> D F' U F U R' U' R D' // F2L 1 & 2
> L U L' f R2 f' // F2L 3
> ...


better solutions for speedsolving
1. yellow zb
y2 x U D' L UR U r' y U2 F' R U2 F R//xxx cross
U' R U' R' F2 r U r' F//zbls
U R' D R2 U' R' U R U R' U' R U R2 D' R//zbll

2. yellow ollcp
y2 x U D' L UR U r' y U2 F' R U2 F R//xxx cross
U' R U R'//f2l 4
U2 R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F' //oll
R2' U' S R2 S' R2' U R2//pll

3. obvious red pseudo slotting
y l D' L//cross
U' R' U2 R //f2l1
U F U' F' //f2l 2
L U L' U' L U L'//f2l 3
D' F R U R' U' F' U' R U2 R' u2//f2l 4
R2 D' R U' R' D R U' R U R' U R U2//zbll



Cubing Forever said:


> L' U' L U L F' L2 U L U L' U' L F //PLL
> 
> Skewed Nautilus: 46 STM
> y'// inspection
> ...


L' D L2//cross
U2 L' U L//f2l1
U R U' R2' U R//f2l 2
d' L' U2 L U L' U' L//f2l 3
U' r' U r U' M U' R' U' r//zbls
y' F' U' r' F2 r U' r' F' r F//zbll
next:
L' F U2 L2 F2 L2 F2 U' R2 B2 D' R2 D' U' B R' B2 R' F' R2 B2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jul 16, 2021)

branson_lau said:


> next:
> L' F U2 L2 F2 L2 F2 U' R2 B2 D' R2 D' U' B R' B2 R' F' R2 B2


CFOP: 60 STM
D2 U L B2 U' F R' F' //cross
R' U' R D' R' U R D //pair
U R' U2 R U F U F' //pair
U2 R U' R' S R S' //pair
U F' U F R U R' U' R U2 R' //ZBLS
U2 R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' //COLL
M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2 U //EPLL

Mehta APDR: 49 STM
z2//inspection
F R' F2 u B //FB
u2 R U' R u R' u R //3QB
u R2 U R' U' R' //EOLE
U R2 U R' U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' //6CO
U' R2 U S R2 S' //APDR
u2 l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 //PLL

Next: B2 R2 D' L2 B L F2 U D2 R2 L2 B2 D2 R2 B' D2 R2 F' B2 L2


----------



## GRVigo (Jul 16, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: B2 R2 D' L2 B L F2 U D2 R2 L2 B2 D2 R2 B' D2 R2 F' B2 L2



46 STM

R2 D' B' U2 F2 R D F // XXCross
L' U' L F U F' // F2L 3
U' B' U B U2 L U L' // F2L4
(r U' r') (U' r U r') y' (R' U R) // OLL
(y) (R' U2 R U) (R' U2 L U') (R U L') // PLL
U' // AUF

Next: D' B2 L' D R2 L F' R2 U D' F' B' L' B' U' D2 B U F D' U'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jul 17, 2021)

GRVigo said:


> Next: D' B2 L' D R2 L F' R2 U D' F' B' L' B' U' D2 B U F D' U'


HMCF: 74 STM
F2 B' U2 F' R' U R2 B U B' U' R' //CO
U' D' R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 //CP
E2 U' R S' R' U R S' R' U R S2 R' //2 edges
l' S L U' L' S' l U M' U M //EOEdge
M' U2 M U S U2 S U2 S2 //edges
U L S L' U L S' L' U2 M U2 M' //more edges
M2 u M2 u' S' M2 S U //EPLL

Next: B2 D2 L2 D' R2 B2 F2 U' R2 U2 F' U' R B' F L' U L' R2 D


----------



## RedstoneTim (Jul 17, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: B2 D2 L2 D' R2 B2 F2 U' R2 U2 F' U' R B' F L' U L' R2 D



Nautilus, 34 STM

y' x'
U' M' S R' f // dL
U' r' U r U F' R' U' R F R // dbr
U2 r U2 M U' R' U R U2 // dFr
R' U R' F R F' R U2 R' // 1LLL


Next: F2 R2 F' L2 U' F' U R D F R' L2 F2 D2 R' D2 F2 B2 R' D2


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 18, 2021)

RedstoneTim said:


> Nautilus, 34 STM
> 
> y' x'
> U' M' S R' f // dL
> ...


u' R' B' R' F2 u' L' // CROSS
L' U L2 U' L' // P1
R' U R U L' U' L // P2
U' R' U R U' R' U R // P3
U2 F' U' F R' F R F' // EOLS
R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // OCLL
U L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2 U // PLL

next: B' L2 B2 U R D' R L' U B' U2 F B2 U2 R2 B' R2 B2 D2 R2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jul 18, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> next: B' L2 B2 U R D' R L' U B' U2 F B2 U2 R2 B' R2 B2 D2 R2


CFOP: 56 STM(@branson_lau give a better speedsolve-able solution pls)
F D' L R D L' D2 //Cross
U L' U f' U f R' L //Pair
F2 R' F2 R //pair
L' U L U' L U2 L' //pair
L' U L U' L' U' L //pair
F S' R U' R' S R U2 R' U' F' //OLL
R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2 f R' f' U' //PLL

Mehta APDR: 58 STM
x2 y //inspection
U2 L F' R' U' M' U2 M //FB
D2 u' R E R u2 U R2 //3QB
U2 f' U f R' S' U S //EOLE
U' R2 U' R' U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R//6CO
U2 R2 U' R2 U R2 U R2 //APDR
R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F //PLL

Next: U D F R F D2 R F U B' U2 L2 F R2 D2 F L2 F' U2 F' L2


----------



## abunickabhi (Jul 18, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> CFOP: 56 STM(@branson_lau give a better speedsolve-able solution pls)
> F D' L R D L' D2 //Cross
> U L' U f' U f R' L //Pair
> F2 R' F2 R //pair
> ...



z2 y
//edges VECB DNOI UL
//corners XQJH ESTH

M2 D' S D R2 D S' D' r2 //UF-DR-LU-UR-UB
R2 F' R2 F' E F E2 R2 F R2 E // UF-DF-RB-RF-FL
[U' D' R' : [E', R2]]

[D' R D : [R' D' R, U]]
[U R : [U2, R D R']]
[R U D : [R' D' R, U2]]
[U' D R' : [U', R' D R]]
R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R //parity
recon: https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=U_D_F_R_F_D2_R_F_U_B-_U2_L2_F_R2_D2_F_L2_F-_U2_F-_L2&title=3x3 example&alg=z2_y //edges_VECB_DNOI_UL //corners_XQJH_ESTH M2_D-_S_D_R2_D_S-_D-_r2_//UF&#45;DR&#45;LU&#45;UR&#45;UB R2_F-_R2_F-_E_F_E2_R2_F_R2_E_//_UF&#45;DF&#45;RB&#45;RF&#45;FL [U-_D-_R-_:_[E-,_R2]] [D-_R_D_:_[R-_D-_R,_U]] [U_R_:_[U2,_R_D_R-]] [R_U_D_:_[R-_D-_R,_U2]] [U-_D_R-_:_[U-,_R-_D_R]] R-_U-_F-_R_U_R-_U-_R-_F_R2_U-_R-_U-_R_U_R-_U_R_//parity


Next: U2 L' D' R2 D' B2 F2 D2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U R U' R' F L' B' R


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jul 18, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: U2 L' D' R2 D' B2 F2 D2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U R U' R' F L' B' R


Mehta-APDR: 55 STM
x2 //inspection
R' D F R' F2 //3QC
U' R U' R2 F R F' //pair 1
D2 U2 u R' u R2 //3QB
U2 f' U f R' //EOLE
R2 U R' U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R //6CO
U' R2 U' S R2 S' //APDR
U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' //PLL

Next: U2 L' B2 L2 D R2 U' L2 F2 U2 F2 D' U2 R2 F U R' D2 F' R2 D2


----------



## abunickabhi (Jul 18, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Mehta-APDR: 55 STM
> x2 //inspection
> R' D F R' F2 //3QC
> U' R U' R2 F R F' //pair 1
> ...



z2 y
//edges UALS QONG XBIB
//corners JOQB QBFN

U' S' U M' U' S R' F' E' F R U //UF-DB-UL-BL-RD
R F' D2 F2 R' F2 D2 F2 R' F' R' // UF-LD-RF-RB-RU
[U M U : [M, U2]] [U : [R E2 R', U2]]

[U R : [U2, R D' R']]
[U D : [R D' R', U2]]
[U2, R' D' R]
[F U' : R U2 R' U' R U' R' L' U2 L U L' U L]

Recon: https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=U2_L-...F_U-_:_R_U2_R-_U-_R_U-_R-_L-_U2_L_U_L-_U_L]

Next: L2 F2 D2 R2 D' R2 D' L2 R2 F' L U' B' F R' F L2 D U


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jul 18, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: L2 F2 D2 R2 D' R2 D' L2 R2 F' L U' B' F R' F L2 D U


Mehta-APDR: 55 STM
E2 L S2 U' M U2 M' D2 //FB
U' R' u2 R S R' S' u' R' //3QB
U' F' U F2 U R U' R' F' //EOLE
U' R' D' R U' R' D R //6CO
D R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 //6CP
U' M U2 M U M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 M' U' //L5EP


----------



## ruffleduck (Jul 18, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: L2 F2 D2 R2 D' R2 D' L2 R2 F' L U' B' F R' F L2 D U


@Cubing Forever didn't provide a next scramble, so I'll do this.

z' R' U B' F2 L' F' R // EOcross (solution generated by my program)
R U' R2 L U' L' R // pair
U' L' U L U' L' U L // pair
U' R U2 R2 U2 R // pair + set up last pair
U2 R2 D' R U R' D R2 // WV
x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R B' // PLL

Next: L D L B L F' D' F2 R F2 D L2 U L2 D R2 F2 U F2 U L2


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 19, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> Next: L D L B L F' D' F2 R F2 D L2 U L2 D R2 F2 U F2 U L2


CFOP, 50 STM
x' // Inspection
M F B // Cross
U2 f' L f // F2L 1
L' U L R' U R // F2L 2
U R U' R2 F R F' // F2L 3
L' U' L U' L F' L' F // F2L 4
U2 F' U' L' U L F // OLL
R2 F2 R U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F R2 // PLL
alg.cubing.net

Roux, 44 STM (I'm actually getting decent at this method!)
y // Inspection
D2 L' U2 L U2 R U' B // FB
D R' U R D' U R U' R' U F' U' F // SB
R' F' U' F U' R U R' U R // CMLL
U M' U M U' M2 U M2 U M' U2 M U2 // L6E
alg.cubing.net

Next: F U2 L R2 F2 L F2 D2 R U2 R' B' D L2 R2 D' L2 U' B'


----------



## tsmosher (Jul 19, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next: F U2 L R2 F2 L F2 D2 R U2 R' B' D L2 R2 D' L2 U' B'



z2 x' // inspect
R U R F2 L2 z' // pseudo-CP line (6)
U M' u2 R2 U' R u2 R2 U R // belt (10/16)
r2 U' x2 U M' U M' U' M U' M x2 // EODL (12/28)
R U2 R' U' R U' R // DCAL (7/35)
L U2 L' U' L U' L' // OCLL (7/42)
U M U2 M' S R2 S' R2 // 7th edge & 4b (8/50)
U M2 U M U2 M' U2 M2 U2 // L6EP (9/59)

next: L U L2 B' F' L2 B U2 F L2 D2 F' U2 L' D' R U2 L D2 U2


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 19, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next: F U2 L R2 F2 L F2 D2 R U2 R' B' D L2 R2 D' L2 U' B'


z2 U' D' R' F' B2 D2 // cross
F' L' U2 L F // p1
U' R' U2 R U R' U' R // p2
L' U' L U' f' L' f // p3
L' U2 L U' L' U L // p4
U r' U' R U' R' U2 r // oll
y // Did not f-perm

ninja'd (next): L U L2 B' F' L2 B U2 F L2 D2 F' U2 L' D' R U2 L D2 U2


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 19, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> next: L U L2 B' F' L2 B U2 F L2 D2 F' U2 L' D' R U2 L D2 U2





Filipe Teixeira said:


> ninja'd (next): L U L2 B' F' L2 B U2 F L2 D2 F' U2 L' D' R U2 L D2 U2


CFOP, 52 STM
y2 // Inspection
R F R2 F L U L' B2 U R2 // X-Cross
D' F' U F D // F2L 2
F' U S' L2 f // F2L 3
U' R U' R2 F R F' // F2L 4
U' r U' r2 U r2 U r2 U' r // OLL
U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U F' r' F r // PLL
alg.cubing.net

Nautilus, 34 STM
y2 // Inspection
R F R2 F U B U' B // FB
R U' R2 U R2 U' R U2 R' U' r' U2 M' // 2x2x2
U' S' R U R' S // LS with SV
M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 // PLL
alg.cubing.net

Next: R F2 U2 L B2 D2 U2 L D2 L U2 D F' R2 U' B' R2 B2 D' B


----------



## tsmosher (Jul 20, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> CFOP, 52 STM
> y2 // Inspection
> R F R2 F L U L' B2 U R2 // X-Cross
> D' F' U F D // F2L 2
> ...



x // some weird version of Mehta
R2 F2 U u R' u2 // FB (6)
R2 U2 r // ledge (3/9)
U2 M' U' M' // EODF (4/13)
U R U2 R' U R2 U' R' U2 R' // DCAL (10/23)
S R2 S' R2 // DR edge (4/27)
U' F' r U R' U' r' F R // COLL (9/36)
U2 M' U2 M' U' M U2 M U2 // L5EP (9/45)

next: R U2 D' R F' B R2 F' U' F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 D2 L2 D F2 B


----------



## GRVigo (Jul 20, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> next: R U2 D' R F' B R2 F' U' F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 D2 L2 D F2 B



Petrus - 44 STM

z' x' // Inspection
R B2 L D2 F' L2 // Block
R U R U R' U' F2 // Expanded block
U2 F R' F' // EO
U2 R U R U' R' U2 R U2 R' U2 R // F2L
U y' R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' y U2 // ZBLL

CFOP - 36 STM

z2 // Inspection
D' F2 L' R' B2 U' R' D2 // XCross
R' U R U2 R U R' // F2L 2
U2 B U2 B' // F2L 3
L' U L // F2L 4
(y') U' R U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' // 1LLL
U2 // AUF


Roux - 35 STM

z' y2 // Inspection
B2 L2 D2 R U' R D2 L // First block
U2 R2 F R F' R F R2 F' // Second block
r U' r' F R' F' R // CMLL
M U' M' U' M U2 M' U M U M' // L6E

Next: L2 B U2 R' B' U' R' B2 D' B2 D' L' U R' D2 L' B2 F U' D2


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 21, 2021)

GRVigo said:


> Next: L2 B U2 R' B' U' R' B2 D' B2 D' L' U R' D2 L' B2 F U' D2


CFOP, 46 STM
x2 // Inspection
U R' U' B2 U F' U' F' L // Cross
U2 R' U R // F2L 1
F U2 F' // F2L 2
R U2 R' // F2L 3
U' L U' L' U M f' L' f M' // F2L 4
U' F U R U' R' F' // OLL
U' l U' R D2 R' U R D2 R2 // PLL
alg.cubing.net

Roux, 42 STM
x2 y' // Inspection
B D B' U' R U R' U F' // FB
R2 U M2 U2 r' U' r U R U' R2 F R F' // SB
F U R U' R' F' // CMLL
U' M' U' M U2 M' U' M' U2 M2 U M2 U2 // L6E
alg.cubing.net

Nautilus, 42 STM (35 with cancellation)
x2 y' // Inspection
B D B' U' R U R' U F' // FB
R2 U M2 U2 r' U' r // Pseudo 2x2x2 & DF
U R U' R' (U R U' R') // LS
(R U R' U) R U' R' U' R' F R F' // OLL
M2 U' M' U2 M U' // PLL
alg.cubing.net

ZZ, 50 STM
U' D2 F' B' U2 B D L D' U L2 R2 U' R L2 U2 R2 // EO XX-Cross
U L U' L U L2 U L U L' U' L U2 L' U L // Left
U' R U R' U R U2 R' // OLL
r U' L D2 L' U L D2 L2 // PLL
alg.cubing.net

Next: U2 D' L F D L U' B F2 U B2 L2 U2 R2 U' R2 D B2 D' B


----------



## Cuberstache (Jul 21, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next: U2 D' L F D L U' B F2 U B2 L2 U2 R2 U' R2 D B2 D' B


YruRU but it's Nautilus, 57 STM (EODF genned by cube explorer)

x2 y // Inspection
R f U2 S' // CPLine
R u R' U2 R' u2 // Extension
U r' U' R U2 R U R U' M' // dbr
U' r U' M U2 M' U r' // EODF
U' R U2 R' U' R U R' // F2L
U' R' U R U2 R' U' R U' R U R' U' R' U' R U R U' R' U // 2GLL

NEXT: B' L2 F L2 D2 L2 B' D2 B U2 B2 U' R' U2 R F2 L U' R B'


----------



## hellocubers (Jul 21, 2021)

CuberStache said:


> YruRU but it's Nautilus, 57 STM (EODF genned by cube explorer)
> 
> x2 y // Inspection
> R f U2 S' // CPLine
> ...


Method: beginners
inspection:z2
White cross: L U2 F D R’ L D F’
White, orange and green corner: U2 R U’ R’ y2
Free white red and blue f2l pair: R U’ R’ y
Green and red corner: R U’ R’
Green-red edge: U’ R U R’ U’ y L’ U’ L U y2
Blue-orange edge: U L’ U’ L U y’ R U R’ U’
Blue-red edge: skip
Green-orange edge: U2 y’ R U R’ U’ y L’ U’ L U
Yellow cross: skip
Yellow face: y2 U R U R’ U’ R U2 R’
Yellow corners: U’ y’ R’ F R’ B2 R F’ R’ B2 R2 U’ y’
Edges: F2 U’ L R’ F2 L’ R U’ F2
Time: 47.249
Next: B F D2 R2 L U2 R’ F2 L2 D’ U’


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jul 21, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> Method: beginners
> inspection:z2
> White cross: L U2 F D R’ L D F’
> White, orange and green corner: U2 R U’ R’ y2
> ...


Short advice, if you don't mind:
First off, 47 with beginners' is cool!!
You could use x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 x' instead of R' F R' B2 R F' R' B2 R2
Also, for the edges, you can do R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 instead of F2 U' L R' F2 L' R U' F2
rest of the solve looks good.

I like helping beginners.


----------



## hellocubers (Jul 21, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Short advice, if you don't mind:
> First off, 47 with beginners' is cool!!
> You could use x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 x' instead of R' F R' B2 R F' R' B2 R2
> Also, for the edges, you can do R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 instead of F2 U' L R' F2 L' R U' F2
> ...


Thanks for the help!


----------



## tsmosher (Jul 21, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> Next: B F D2 R2 L U2 R’ F2 L2 D’ U’



x z' // inspect
f R F' U l2 z' E2 R' U2 R' u2 // FBCP (11)
R r U R' U M U' r // dFR (8/19)
d' F R' U2 R2 U R2 U R y' // LS (10/29) - I destroyed CP here
r U R' U' r' F R F' // NMCOLL (8/37)
M' U2 M' U2 M U' M' // EODB (7/44)
l2 U M U2 M U M' U2 M' U2 // L5EP (10/54)

next: B2 R2 U' B2 D R2 B2 D F2 L2 D U' B' D U2 F2 L F U' R U


----------



## hellocubers (Jul 21, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Short advice, if you don't mind:
> First off, 47 with beginners' is cool!!
> You could use x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 x' instead of R' F R' B2 R F' R' B2 R2
> Also, for the edges, you can do R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 instead of F2 U' L R' F2 L' R U' F2
> ...


What about the alternate version where the needed edge is on the right? Also the reason why i got 47 was because that cross skip lol.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jul 21, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> What about the alternate version where the needed edge is on the right? Also the reason why i got 47 was because that cross skip lol.


R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R'(and I'm talking about the last step)


----------



## GRVigo (Jul 21, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> next: B2 R2 U' B2 D R2 B2 D F2 L2 D U' B' D U2 F2 L F U' R U



[Petrus 47 STM]:

B L2 D2 R' B' D // Block
F U2 F R' U' F R' F // Expanded block
R2 S R' S' B U' B' S' U S // EO
U F' U' F U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' // F2L
U L' B L' F2 L B' L' F2 L2 (U2) // PLL

[Roux 47 STM]:

B L' U B2 D2 B' D // First block
R' U F R F' R' // Second block 1
B U' B' U R' U' R B U B' // Second block 2
U2 F R' F' R U2 R U' R' U R U2 R' // CMLL
U2 M' U2 M U' M2 U2 M U' M U' // L6E

[CFOP 48 STM]:

z2 // Inspection
D R D L' D2 U F R2 // XXCross
B U2 B' U2 B U B' // F2L 3
U2 L U' L' U L U L' // F2L 4
(y2) R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' F' // OLL
(y2) R' U2 R U R' U2 L U' R U L' // PLL
U // AUF

Next: D' F L2 B' U D2 L D' R B D' R' B' F L R U' B F2 U2


----------



## hellocubers (Jul 22, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> What about the alternate version?





Cubing Forever said:


> R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R'(and I'm talking about the last step)


Thanks!


----------



## tsmosher (Jul 22, 2021)

GRVigo said:


> [Petrus 47 STM]:
> 
> B L2 D2 R' B' D // Block
> F U2 F R' U' F R' F // Expanded block
> ...


x'
S2 R F R F' // CP line (5)
u U R2 U R u2 // 3QB (6/11)
U' R' U2 R U2 R2 U' r U R2 U R U' R' U R // SB (16/27)
U' M // align (2/29)
U2 R U R' U R U2 R' // NMOCLL (8/37)
U M' U' M' U' M U M // EODF (8/45)
U' M2 U' M U2 M' U' M' U2 M' // L5EP (10/55)
U R // align (2/57)

next: L F2 R2 U D2 F D F R2 F2 D2 F2 U2 F R2 B U2 F' R' U2


----------



## hellocubers (Jul 22, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> x'
> S2 R F R F' // CP line (5)
> u U R2 U R u2 // 3QB (6/11)
> U' R' U2 R U2 R2 U' r U R2 U R U' R' U R // SB (16/27)
> ...


scramble: L F2 R2 U D2 F D F R2 F2 D2 F2 U2 F R2 B U2 F' R' U2
method: beginners
inspection: y z2
white cross: U' R2 U B2 U L2 D
first corner (green-red): y R U R y' R U R'
free f2l pair (blue-red): L' U2 L y' U2 R U' R'
orange-blue corner: y' R U' R
orange-green corner: y' U2 R U' R'
orange-green edge: U2 y L' U' L U y' R U R' U'
orange-blue edge: y U2 R U R' U' y L' U' L U
green-red edge: U' y2 L' U' L U y' R U R' U'
red-blue edge: skip
cross: f R U R' U' f'
OLL: R U2 R' U' R U' R' U2
PLL (which i know is a t perm): y' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'
PB! 41.966
Next: L F R2 R2 F' L2 B U2 L2 B2 U2 B R2 D2 L' B2 R' U' B2 D' B U' F U


----------



## tsmosher (Jul 22, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> scramble: L F2 R2 U D2 F D F R2 F2 D2 F2 U2 F R2 B U2 F' R' U2
> method: beginners
> inspection: y z2
> white cross: U' R2 U B2 U L2 D
> ...



x y
U' R' F R' u2 R' E' R2 U2 R u2 U R2 // FB+Redge (13)
U' R' U R U2 r' U' r U' F' U2 F r U r' // SB (15/28)
M // align (1/29)
R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R // COLL (9/38)
M2 U M U' M' // EOLR (5/43)
U M2 U' M U2 M' // L6EP (6/49)
U2 R // align (2/51)

next: L B U B2 D2 L2 U' L2 B2 U B2 R2 U' L' R' D F' D L2 R


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jul 22, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> scramble: L F2 R2 U D2 F D F R2 F2 D2 F2 U2 F R2 B U2 F' R' U2
> method: beginners
> inspection: y z2
> white cross: U' R2 U B2 U L2 D
> ...


Nice!! My PB used to be a 41 too!!


----------



## hellocubers (Jul 22, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Nice!! My PB used to be a 41 too!!


coincidence.


----------



## GRVigo (Jul 22, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> next: L B U B2 D2 L2 U' L2 B2 U B2 R2 U' L' R' D F' D L2 R



[Petrus 39 STM]:

z x // Inspection
U B' U2 F2 L U' F' B // Block
B U2 B' U' f' U' f R' // EO
R' U R U' R' U R U R' U' R // F2L
R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 U2 // PLL

[Roux 32 STM]: 

z' // Inspection
U2 L2 D2 F2 U B R // First block
M2 U M2 U' F R F' // Second block
R U R' U R U2 R' // CMLL
U' M2 U2 M' U' M' U' M U2 M' U' // L6E

[CFOP 42 STM]

z2 // Inspection
R F D2 U L F R // XCross
U L U L' // F2L 2
U F' U2 F U2 L' U' L // F2L 3
U F' U F U' F' U' F // F2L 4
(y') F R' F R U2 r U' r' U2 F r U r' // 1LLL
U // AUF

Next: U2 B' L2 U' D F' L2 B' D2 R L B D F2 U B' L B' R' D'


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 22, 2021)

GRVigo said:


> Next: U2 B' L2 U' D F' L2 B' D2 R L B D F2 U B' L B' R' D'


CFOP, 45 STM
x2 // Inspection
R D' R2 D2 B R U B' D2 U2 F U F' D2 // Pseudo XXX-Cross
y L' U2 L U' L' U L // F2L 4
U f R' F' R U R U' R' S' // OLL
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' E // PLL
alg.cubing.net

Mehta-OS (APDR), 49 STM
x2 // Inspection
R D' R2 D R F U M F2 M' // 2x2x3
F' U F u U R F' U' F U2 R' // EO Belt
U' R2 U' R2 U R U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' // 6CO
R2 U R2 U R2 (U R2) // APDR
(R2 U') S' U2 S U' R2 U2 D' // PLL
alg.cubing.net

Next: U R' F' R2 B R2 B U2 L2 D2 F' U2 R U' R2 U L D U'


----------



## tsmosher (Jul 23, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next: U R' F' R2 B R2 B U2 L2 D2 F' U2 R U' R2 U L D U'



// "Sexy" Method
// (Modified MirIS Method)

R2 F2 U R' // "banana" (4)
F2 B2 y' d2 F2 B2 // yellow cross (6/10)

D R U R' D' R U' R' // keyhole red-blue slot (8/18)
D' L U L' D // keyhole red-green slot (5/23)
d2 L' U' L // orange-blue slot with lucky edge skip (4/27)

U2 R U' M' U R' U R U2 r' // ELL (10/38)

// CLL - 1
x2 y // put U layer on D
D2 U R U' R' // red-green corner
D' R U R' U' // orange-green corner
D' R U R' U' // orange-blue corner
D' U R U' R' // clean up yellow layer (22/60)

// L2C
z // adjust for last 2 corners
R U R' U' R U R' U' // orient penultimate corner (9/69)
D U R U' R' U R U' R' // orient final corner (9/78)
D' L2 // align (2/80)

acn

next: B2 D2 F2 R' B2 D2 L R2 B2 D2 L' B2 D B' R2 U2 L U2 B2 F' D'


----------



## hellocubers (Jul 23, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> // "Sexy" Method
> // (Modified MirIS Method)
> 
> R2 F2 U R' // "banana" (4)
> ...


scramble ☝
inspection: z2 x' x y
cross: L U2 R2 L2 U B2 D F D' y'
Free 1st f2l pair: U L' U2 L y2 R U2 R'
second pair: y' U2 F U2 F' y L' U2 L
3rd pair: L U2 L' y R U2 R'
green-orange corner: y R U' R'
green-orange edge U R U R' U' y L' U' L U
yellow cross: F R U R' U' S R U R' U' f'
OLL: U R U2 R' U' R U' R'
PLL: y R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'
Unfortunately I got 1:03.364 because I locked up and paused too much
next: U R' U F L2 B2 D R2 F2 U2 R2 L2 U B2 U L' U2


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jul 23, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> next: U R' U F L2 B2 D R2 F2 U2 R2 L2 U B2 U L' U2



x2 // Inspection
D L2 F' L2' B L2 U2 L // xcross [8/8]
U2 L U2' L' // GO pair [4/12]
R' U R U R U R2' U2 R // BR pair [9/21]
f' U f U R' U' M' U R U' r' // GR pair + OLL [11/32]
R2 U' S' U2 S U' R2 // RUSsian Ua PLL [7/39]
U' // AUF [1/40]

Alternative: R2' U' R U M U' R' U r for ELL skipping the Uperm. I wouldn't do that in a solve though since I don't know full ELL. [33 with ELL]

Next: R2 U' F2 R2 D2 L2 D2 F' R2 B D2 F' L2 R D2 B R U' B' F'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jul 23, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> Next: R2 U' F2 R2 D2 L2 D2 F' R2 B D2 F' L2 R D2 B R U' B' F'


CFOP:
z2 //inspection
F' R' F2 D' L' U2 L B' //XCross 
f' U f R' U R' U' R //pair 
L U2 L' U R U2 R' U2 R U' R' //pair 
d' R' U R U' R' U' R //pair 
U S' R U R' S U' R' F R F' //OLL 
U R' d' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 //PLL

Better CFOP:
z2 //inspection F' R' F2 D' L' U2 L B' //xcross 
U R' U R U R' U R U f' L2 f //pair 
R' U2 R U' F' U' F //Pairs 
U' F S' R U R' U' F' U S //OLL 
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U //PLL

Mehta-6CP:
L' D' F' u R' U L' U2 L //FB 
D' R U' R U u2 R' //3QB 
u U2 R F' U2 F R' //EOLE 
R' U R U R' U R U' R' U2 R //6CO 
R2 D' R2 U R2 U' R2 (D) //6CP 
u' r2 B2 U' R2 B2 r2 U' B2 //L5EP

Next: B2 D2 U' F2 D B2 R2 U' L2 B2 D2 B2 L' B2 U' B U' F2 D' R


----------



## CodingCuber (Jul 23, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: B2 D2 U' F2 D B2 R2 U' L2 B2 D2 B2 L' B2 U' B U' F2 D' R


x2 D' L2 B R' U' R2 U R' D2 //cross and 1st pair setup 
L' U L //F2L1 R' U' R2 U2 R' //F2L2 
y2 U R U' R' U R U R' //F2L3
 U' L' U2 L U2 L' U L //F2L4 
U' r' U' r R' U' R U r' U r //OLL 
D' R U R' U' D R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 U //PLL

Next: B2 R' L2 B R2 B U F' D2 F2 D2 F' D2 F' R2 F L2 U2 D2 L D2


----------



## tsmosher (Jul 23, 2021)

CodingCuber said:


> x2 D' L2 B R' U' R2 U R' D2 //cross and 1st pair setup
> L' U L //F2L1 R' U' R2 U2 R' //F2L2
> y2 U R U' R' U R U R' //F2L3
> U' L' U2 L U2 L' U L //F2L4
> ...



NM Roux:

x2 z'
R F2 r U r R U' R E2 // pseudo-FB (9)
R U' M' U r2 U' R U R' U2 R U' R' // SB (13/22)
M' U' M // O2E (3/25)
D M' D M' D' M D' M // L7EOP-DL+DB (8/33)
U' R U R' U R U2 R' // NMCOLL (8/41)
U' M2 U' M U2 M U M U2 M' // L5EP (10/51)
U R2 // align (2/53)

CFOP:

U L2 U' L F' l2 U2 l2 L' // cross (9)
R U2 R' d L U' L' // p1 (7/16)
U2 R' U' R d U R' U' R // p2 (9/25)
R U R' // p3 (3/28)
d2 R U R' U2 R U' // p4 (7/35)
// OLL skip
R2 U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U2 // PLL (19/54)

NEXT: D2 B' L2 F2 R2 F R2 U2 F' U2 F' U' L' U B' F2 L' U2 B R2


----------



## ruffleduck (Jul 23, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: D2 B' L2 F2 R2 F R2 U2 F' U2 F' U' L' U B' F2 L' U2 B R2


ZZ-a

z2 U2 R' F B2 L' R // EOcross
D L' U' L R U R' D' // keyhole 2 pairs
U2 R U R' // pair
U R' U R U2 R' U R // pair
U' R U2 R D R' U2 R D' R2 U // ZBLL


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 23, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: D2 B' L2 F2 R2 F R2 U2 F' U2 F' U' L' U B' F2 L' U2 B R2


CFOP, 42 STM
x2 // Inspection
B2 R' F D2 // Cross
L U2 L' // F2L 1
y L' U L2 U L' // F2L 2
y' R U' R2 U' R // F2L 3
U R U2 R' U2 R U' R' // F2L 4
U F R U' R' U' R U R' F' // OLL
M2 U M U2 M' U M2 // PLL
ACN

Roux, 40 STM
R U' R D R D' R U R' D2 // FB
U r U' R' U' R' U2 R U' r' // SB
R' U' R U' R' U2 R // CMLL
U2 M U' M U2 M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 M' U2 // L6E
ACN

Next: B R' F2 R' D2 F2 D2 B2 U2 L' F2 U2 R F' D2 U' F L2 D2 R B


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jul 24, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next: B R' F2 R' D2 F2 D2 B2 U2 L' F2 U2 R F' D2 U' F L2 D2 R B


LMCF: 58 STM
R2 U R' F U R U' R' F' R2 U' R2 U' r2 U R2 U' R2 U' R2 //corners
U' D' F' E2 F E2 D //triplet
U S U2 S2 U' S U R S2 R' U' R S2 R' //pair+edge
M' U M U M' U' M U M U2 M' U M' D2 M D2 U //LSE


Next: L2 U' L2 B2 D2 R2 D2 U' L2 U' B2 L' F' D2 U L2 R B' F' L'


----------



## tsmosher (Jul 24, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> LMCF: 58 STM
> R2 U R' F U R U' R' F' R2 U' R2 U' r2 U R2 U' R2 U' R2 //corners
> U' D' F' E2 F E2 D //triplet
> U S U2 S2 U' S U R S2 R' U' R S2 R' //pair+edge
> ...



y2
R' F2 r' U' r' U2 r' // FB (7)
u2 R2 U' R' u R' U' R u2 // 3QB (9/16)
f' U f // EOLE (3/19) - DBR solved
R U' R' U' R U R' U2 R U' R' // LS (11/30)
U F R2 U' R2 U R2 U R2 F' // CDRLL (10/40)
D M' U' M2 U2 M2 U' M U // L5EP (9/49)

next: F2 U2 B2 D' L2 F2 R2 D' R2 D' L2 F2 R D B2 F L2 D2 L' B


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 24, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> next: F2 U2 B2 D' L2 F2 R2 D' R2 D' L2 F2 R D B2 F L2 D2 L' B


CFOP, 50 STM
L D2 L F // Cross
L' U2 L U' F U F' // F2L 1
D' F' U' F D // F2L 2
L U2 L' U' L U L' // F2L 3
U R' U R U2 f R f' // F2L 4
U2 F' r U R' U' r' F R // OLL
r' U L' D2 L U' L' D2 L2 F' // PLL
ACN

Roux, 43 STM
y // Inspection
L D' F' D2 L U2 L' D' // FB
R2 U2 F' U' F U' R' U R // SB
U F R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F2 // CMLL
U2 M U' M' U' M U' M U M2 U' M2 U2 M2 // bad L6E
ACN

Next: R U' B2 U2 L2 B2 R2 U' B2 U' L F2 U2 L' F U' L' B'


----------



## tsmosher (Jul 25, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> CFOP, 50 STM
> L D2 L F // Cross
> L' U2 L U' F U F' // F2L 1
> D' F' U' F D // F2L 2
> ...



x' z' // inspect
R F M u' R U' r' E2 // FB (8)
R U2 R' U2 // pseudo-belt (4/12)
R' U' r' U' M' U r U r' // EO (9/21)
U r2 U r2 // dM (4/25)
U R U' R' U' R2 U R' U R U' R2 // NMDCAL (12/37)
R U2 R' U' R U' R' // NMCOLL (7/44)
U R2 y M2 U M U2 M' U M2 F // L3EP (11/55)

next: L B' L2 R2 B' D2 U2 R2 B F R2 U L B2 F2 D F2 R B' L


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jul 25, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> U R U' R' U' R2 U R' U R U' R2 // NMDCAL (12/37)


whoa non matching DCAL!! that's next level!!


----------



## abunickabhi (Jul 25, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> x' z' // inspect
> R F M u' R U' r' E2 // FB (8)
> R U2 R' U2 // pseudo-belt (4/12)
> R' U' r' U' M' U r U r' // EO (9/21)
> ...


z2 y
https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=L_B-_..._U_R-_U-_R-_F_R2_U-_R-_U-_R_U_R-_U_R_//parity
//edges CSDP FRAT KJQB
//corners IOWB GSQN
https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=L_B-_..._U_R-_U-_R-_F_R2_U-_R-_U-_R_U_R-_U_R_//parity
R2 F' R E R E' R2 F R2 //UF-UR-RD-DF-FR
U L2 U S U S' U2 M L2 U M' U2 //UF-BU-BD-UL-DL
U S2 L' D2 S2 L' S L D2 L S' U' //UF-LB-LF-LD-UB
https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=L_B-_..._U_R-_U-_R-_F_R2_U-_R-_U-_R_U_R-_U_R_//parity
https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=L_B-_..._U_R-_U-_R-_F_R2_U-_R-_U-_R_U_R-_U_R_//parity
[R, U' L U]
[U2, R' D' R]
[R U D : [R' D' R, U]]
[R' U' : [D, R U2 R']]
R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R //parity

Next: D' R' F2 U' B2 L2 U' B2 U F2 U' F2 L2 R D' L' D' F U' L2


----------



## hellocubers (Jul 25, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: D' R' F2 U' B2 L2 U' B2 U F2 U' F2 L2 R D' L' D' F U' L2


Scramble: ☝
method: beginners with knowledge of cfop.
inspection: z2
white cross: L U' B2 F D R' D L' D'
green-orange pair: R U R'
second pair: y' R U2 R' U' L' U L
green-red corner: U' R U R'
Last corner: y2 (R U R' U') 2
Last edge: y U' R U R' U' y' L' U' L U
top cross: F R U R' U' F'
OLL: R U R' U R U2 R'
PLL: U y2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'
46.783 Single!
Next: D F2 L R2 D2 U R U R U R U' R' U' R2
R2 U' R' U' R U R U R


----------



## tsmosher (Jul 25, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> Scramble: ☝
> method: beginners with knowledge of cfop.
> inspection: z2
> white cross: L U' B2 F D R' D L' D'
> ...



L2 E2 L U L // FB (5)
R' U' R U' R' U R // SB (7/12)
M2 // solve DB (1/13)
U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R2 U2 R U R' U R // NMCOLL (14/27)
M U2 M U' M' U2 M' // L5EP (7/34)
U' R' // xform (2/36)

very easy scramble, but 36 moves is a PB!

next: U2 B2 U' R2 U L2 U' L2 B2 U' R2 D B D F2 L' U' L R2 F2 L'


----------



## abunickabhi (Jul 25, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> L2 E2 L U L // FB (5)
> R' U' R U' R' U R // SB (7/12)
> M2 // solve DB (1/13)
> U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R2 U2 R U R' U R // NMCOLL (14/27)
> ...



z2 y
//edges FXAN JLOT UC
//corners VATH MI
https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=U2_B2...
R2_F_R_U_R_U-_R-_F-_R_U2_R-_U2_R_U_//parity_
R D R2 U2 M U' M' U' R2 D' R' //UF-BU-FD-UL-RB
U' R' S E' L E L' S' R U //UF-LF-BL-RF-DL
[R U' R' U, M2]
https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=U2_B2...
R2_F_R_U_R_U-_R-_F-_R_U2_R-_U2_R_U_//parity_
[D' : [U', R' D R]]
[U' D R' : [U', R' D R]]
[R' F : [R U' R', D]]
R2 F R U R U' R' F' R U2 R' U2 R U //parity 


Next: D B2 U R2 D U2 B2 R2 U2 B2 F2 L' B R' F2 U2 L' U2 R' U'


----------



## Neuro (Jul 26, 2021)

Roux, 34 STM

y U' F u2 F2//FB
r U' r U2 R' r2 U R2'//SB
U R' F R F' r U r'//CMLL
U2 M U M' U M' U' M2 U M' U2 M' U2 M//LSE

NEXT - L2 R B2 R' D2 L' U2 F2 R' U2 F2 R' F' L2 R' B U F2 D' B' R'


----------



## Waffles (Jul 26, 2021)

Neuro said:


> NEXT - L2 R B2 R' D2 L' U2 F2 R' U2 F2 R' F' L2 R' B U F2 D' B' R'


cfop - 54 STM

cross: D R D
f2l1: y' R U2 R' U2 R U' R'
f2l2: U2 R' U R U' R' U R
f2l3: U L' U' L U' L' U L
f2l4: d U L' U L U' L' U L
oll: y F R U R' U' F'
pll: R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 b' R b U2

next: R' B' L' U D2 R L' F D2 R' F2 R' D2 B2 U2 L2 F2 L' B


----------



## tsmosher (Jul 26, 2021)

Waffles said:


> cfop - 54 STM
> 
> cross: D R D
> f2l1: y' R U2 R' U2 R U' R'
> ...


y
R f R F' U S' // CP line (6)
u E r U r2 // FB on lD (5/11)
u' R' u' R // belt (4/15)
S' U' S U' S' U' S // EO (7/22)
U' R2 U R2 U2 R2 U R2 // DCAL (8/30)
U R' U' R U' R' U2 R2 U R' U R U2 R' // OCLL (14/44)
y' M2 U M U2 M' U M' U2 M' // L5EP (10/54)

next: U B2 L' B U2 L' U D B' D2 B2 L2 F' L2 F L2 B2 D2 U'


----------



## GRVigo (Jul 26, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> next: U B2 L' B U2 L' U D B' D2 B2 L2 F' L2 F L2 B2 D2 U'



[CFOP 40 STM]:

U2 R2 F U R2 B L D' // XXCross
U2 L U2 L' B' U2 B // F2L 3
R' U R B U B' // F2L 4
(y') R' U' F' U F R U2 r U r' R U R' U' r U' r' // 1LLL
U' // AUF


[Roux 40 STM]:

F' D' B' L F L2 U D // First block
r B' R' B U' M U' F R F' // Second block
(U2) r U' r2 D' r U' r' D r2 U r' // CMLL
M U2 M U2 M U M' U M2 U' // L6E


[Petrus 40 STM]:

z y // Inspection
F L U2 L' B L' U L // Block + Expanded block
F' U' F R' U2 b U2 b' // EO
B U' B' U2 B U' B' U B U2 B' U' // F2L
(U) R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' // ZBLL


Next: D2 F2 D2 U' L' R' D' R' U F' R2 B' F2 R' B2 D B U' F' D


----------



## tsmosher (Jul 26, 2021)

GRVigo said:


> Next: D2 F2 D2 U' L' R' D' R' U F' R2 B' F2 R' B2 D B U' F' D



y // Mehta-CDRLL
u M u F2 R' r' U' M' // FB on lD (8)
E R u2 R2 u R2 // 3QB (6/14)
U2 R' U' // EOLE (3/17)
R' U R2 U2 R2 U R2 // DCAL (7/24)
U R U R' U R U2 R' // CDRLL (8/32)
D2 d' U M U2 M' U M U2 M' // L5EP (10/42)



Spoiler: alternative L5EPs



S R2 S' R2 U' S R2 S' R2 E2 (10/42)
D2+U2 S' L2 S L2 U' S' L2 S L2 (10-11/42-43)



next: R2 D B2 F2 D' B2 D2 U' B2 L B L2 U2 F' D R F2 D2 B


----------



## ruffleduck (Jul 26, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> next: R2 D B2 F2 D' B2 D2 U' B2 L B L2 U2 F' D R F2 D2 B



ZZ-A

z2 L' B F U F L2 R2 // EOcross
U R' U' R // set up 2 pairs
L' U L R U2 R' // insert 2 pairs
U2 L U L' U' L U2 L' // pair
U' R' U R // pair
U R U2 R' U2 R U R2 D' R U2 R' D R2 U2 R' U' // ZBLL

Next: D2 B' U2 F L2 U2 L2 B2 D2 R2 U2 B' R' D B' F' U' B' D' B' F'


----------



## tsmosher (Jul 27, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> ZZ-A
> 
> z2 L' B F U F L2 R2 // EOcross
> U R' U' R // set up 2 pairs
> ...


// Mehta-CP, with cancellations
// ~62.22% algorithmic

// I put both D corners on the U layer because these are the only DCAL cases i know.

R U R U' F2 r' U' r // FBCP (8)
U R' u2 R' U R u' R U R' // belt (10/18)
U' R2 U // both D corners on U layer (3/21)
R' U2 R U R' // DCAL (5/26)
U2 R' U R U2 R' // OCLL (6/32)
S' U' S U' S' U' S // EO (7/39)
D2 U S U2 S' U2 // L5EP (6/45)

next: U2 R' F2 U' L' F' R2 D' L' F2 U2 R U2 D2 R2 B2 L' F2 R' D


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jul 27, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> next: U2 R' F2 U' L' F' R2 D' L' F2 U2 R U2 D2 R2 B2 L' F2 R' D


skewed LMCF: 57 STM
U' F' U' R U R' U' R' F R F R2 F2 //Corners
S2 U' M' U' M U' S U' S' U R S2 R' U R S2 R' U R' S2 R U R' S2 R U L' S2 L U L' S2 L //F2L edges
U2 S U' R U R' S2 R U' R' S //ELL

Next: F U D2 L2 D2 F L2 B2 F D2 B' R2 F L' R B' U' L2 R' F2


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 27, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: F U D2 L2 D2 F L2 B2 F D2 B' R2 F L' R B' U' L2 R' F2


Petrus, 50 STM
x2 y' // Inspection
F' D2 R2 U2 R D // 2x2x2
U2 L' U L U' F' R2 F // 2x2x3
U R' U2 R' U f R' f' R U R' U2 R U R' // F2L
U' R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' // OLL
x' F' R' D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R2 F' // PLL
ACN

Next: R' F2 L B' L2 F' U' F2 U F2 R2 B2 D' B2 U L2 U' R' F D'


----------



## tsmosher (Jul 27, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Petrus, 50 STM
> x2 y' // Inspection
> F' D2 R2 U2 R D // 2x2x2
> U2 L' U L U' F' R2 F // 2x2x3
> ...



x' y // No More ZBLLs
D F R2 L2 U L B L R2 U' F2 // EO Mixed Cross (11)
U2 L' R U M' x'
U' R' U R
U' R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R2
U' L U L' // F2L (22/33)
U' F U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R F' // COLL (11/44)
U2 M2 U M' U2 M U2 M2 U // L6EP (9/53)

NEXT: L' U2 L' U2 L' D2 L B2 L' D2 R2 F2 U' B2 U2 L2 B' D2 U L' R2


----------



## fun at the joy (Jul 27, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: L' U2 L' U2 L' D2 L B2 L' D2 R2 F2 U' B2 U2 L2 B' D2 U L' R2


x2
D R' F2 D2 R // cross
D R' U' R D' // f2l1
y' U2 R U R' U2 R' U' R // f2l2
U R U2 R' // f2l3
U' L' U L // f2l4
R U R' U R' F R F' R U2 R' U2 // ll

next: B2 D2 U2 R B2 L' U2 L' F2 R B2 F2 U L D' B R' F L' R2


----------



## Jay Cubes (Jul 27, 2021)

fun at the joy said:


> x2
> D R' F2 D2 R // cross
> D R' U' R D' // f2l1
> y' U2 R U R' U2 R' U' R // f2l2
> ...


R' D' U' R' D2 F' R' F2 // cross
U2 L U' L2 U L //1st pair
R U' R' U' R U' R2 U' R //2nd
y L' U2 L U' L' U L // 3rd
U2 f R f' // 4th
U' R U2 R2 F R F' U2 R' F R F' // OLL
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PLL (T)
U'// AUF

Next: D2 L2 B2 F2 D F2 U' R2 F2 D U F2 L' F U2 L U2 R' B2 L2 D


----------



## Megaminx lover (Jul 28, 2021)

Scramble: D2 L2 B2 F2 D F2 U' R2 F2 D U F2 L' F U2 L U2 R' B2 L2 D
z2//Inspection
L R U2 F' L D' F2 U L'//EO Cross (cancelllation)
U' L' U2 R' U' R//First Pair
U L U L' U L U' L2 U' L//2nd and 3rd Pair
U2 R U2 R'//TSLE
U' R U' R' U2 R U' R D R' U R D' R' U R' U R U R' U'//TTLL








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net




Next: L' F' B U F' B D F2 R F2 R2 L2 F2 U2 L2 D2 R2 D2 B' D2 F


----------



## tsmosher (Jul 28, 2021)

Megaminx lover said:


> Scramble: D2 L2 B2 F2 D F2 U' R2 F2 D U F2 L' F U2 L U2 R' B2 L2 D
> z2//Inspection
> L R U2 F' L D' F2 U L'//EO Cross (cancelllation)
> U' L' U2 R' U' R//First Pair
> ...


z2 x'
S U R F' M2 R E r' u' R2 u2 r' U2 M' // CP223 + Redge (14)
U R U' R' U' // BR non-matching pair (5/19)
R2 U R' U' R U2 R' U R U' R' // NMCLS (11/30)
U2 S' U' S U' S' U' S // EODR (8/38)
U M2 U M U2 M' U M2 // U-EPLL (8/46)
U2 R // xform (2/48)

next: L B2 F2 L2 F2 R2 U R2 D2 B2 D2 B2 U R' D' U F' R' B' U F2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jul 28, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> next: L B2 F2 L2 F2 R2 U R2 D2 B2 D2 B2 U R' D' U F' R' B' U F2


Rouxish Waterroux: 59 STM
z2 //inspection
D U R2 F M U' r U B2 //FB
U R' f R2 f' U2 R' F R F' R U2 R' U R U2 R' //corners
U S' U' S U R' S2 R U R' S2 R U' R' U' M2 U R //Redges
U2 M U M' U M U M' U' M' U2 M U M2 U //LSE

FreeFOP: 47 STM
z2 //inspection
D U R2 F M U' r U B2 //FB
R2 U r U2 M U R U' R' U' R //F2L-1
U' F' U' F U F' U2 F //LS
R U2 R2 U' R U' R' U2 F R F' //OLLCP
U' M2 U M U2 M' U M2 //EPLL

Next: R' U2 B2 D' R2 D L2 D' R2 D2 R2 U R2 L U L' U2 B' L2 R2


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Jul 29, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> R' U2 B2 D' R2 D L2 D' R2 D2 R2 U R2 L U L' U2 B' L2 R2


y' x' L' D' F D R' F R // orange cross
y' R U R' U' R U' R' U y F' U' F // F2L 1
y' R U' R' U R U2' R' y2 U' R U' R' // F2L 2
y2 U' F' R U R' U' R' F R // F2L 3
y2 R' U' R U' R' U R // F2L 4
U r U R' U R U2 r' // OLL
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PLL

alg.cubing.net

Next: D2 F' U' B2 D' L2 F L2 U B2 R' D2 R' U2 F2 L2 B2 D2 R D2 R2


----------



## abunickabhi (Jul 30, 2021)

Melvintnh327 said:


> y' x' L' D' F D R' F R // orange cross
> y' R U R' U' R U' R' U y F' U' F // F2L 1
> y' R U' R' U R U2' R' y2 U' R U' R' // F2L 2
> y2 U' F' R U R' U' R' F R // F2L 3
> ...



z2 y
//edges FTVC LNUA IPJX DB
//corners WQJN BOFE
https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=D2_F-..._R-,_U2]]
[R-_D_R_D-_R-_D_R_D-,_U-]_//2_twist
M U' S D S' U S D S' D2 M' //UF-BU-DL-DR-UR
F' E' S U' F M F' U S' F //UF-BL-RB-DB-UL
[R' U' R' : [E, R2]][F : [L' U L, E']]
[M', U2]
https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=D2_F-..._R-,_U2]]
[R-_D_R_D-_R-_D_R_D-,_U-]_//2_twist
https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=D2_F-..._R-,_U2]]
[R-_D_R_D-_R-_D_R_D-,_U-]_//2_twist
[R U R', D']
[U R U' : [R' D R, U2]]
[U' : [R D' R', U2]]
[R' D R D' R' D R D', U'] //2 twist


Next: B' R2 B2 D2 R2 U2 R2 U' F2 D R2 F' L' B' D' R' F R' B2 R2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jul 30, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: B' R2 B2 D2 R2 U2 R2 U' F2 D R2 F' L' B' D' R' F R' B2 R2


Petrus: 49 STM:
L2 B' R D' B' //dbr
U M' U2 R U r' R' F R //dFr
y2 R2 S R S' //EO
R' U' D R' U R D' //dfR
U2 R' U' R U R' U' R2 U R' U R U2 R' //dBR cancel into OCLL
r L D2 L' U' L D2 L' U L' //PLL

Next: L2 U F2 D' B2 D' B2 F2 U R B2 F U2 L2 B D' F2 L' F'


----------



## tsmosher (Jul 30, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Petrus: 49 STM:
> L2 B' R D' B' //dbr
> U M' U2 R U r' R' F R //dFr
> y2 R2 S R S' //EO
> ...



x y // ZZ-4c
L' B' U D R' F U2 F2 U2 D2 F2 U2 B2 // EO Mixed XCross (13)
L E2 L' U2 L E2 L' // BR pair (7/20)
U' L U L' U L U' L' // BL pair (8/28)
U L' U L' U2 L2 U L2 U L2 // LS (10/38)
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' R U R' U' F' // COLL (16/54)
U' M2 U M2 U // L6EP (5/59)

NEXT: L' F B2 D' R2 D B2 L2 D2 F2 U' R2 B2 F' U2 L' R' U L2 F' D


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jul 30, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: L' F B2 D' R2 D B2 L2 D2 F2 U' R2 B2 F' U2 L' R' U L2 F' D


CFOP: 51 STM
L R U' F2 D //Cross
U' L' U' L F' r U r' //pair
R' U' R U' S R S' //pair
U' f' L f //pair
R U2 R' U R U' R' F' U F //ZBLS
U F' r U R' U' r' F R //COLL
R2 S2 R2 U R2 S2 R2 U //EPLL

Next: D' L' B U' L2 B2 U2 L2 B2 U F2 L2 F D B L' B' R2 F2


----------



## GRVigo (Jul 30, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: D' L' B U' L2 B2 U2 L2 B2 U F2 L2 F D B L' B' R2 F2




Roux 32 STM

z // Inspection
L B' D R F' L' U2 F2 // First block
M' U' M F R2 F' // Second block
U r U' r' F R' F' R // CMLL
U' M' U' M U' M' U' M' U M2 // L6E


Petrus 41 STM

z // Inspection
U2 R2 L F B' D L' F // 2x2x3 block
U S R' S' U R // EO
U B U' B' U' R' U' R U2 R' U' R // F2L
(U2) R U' R' U R U' L U r' F U2 R U2 R2 // ZBLL

Next: R' U' L2 R2 F2 D U B2 D2 F D F' U2 D L B L' U' L2 R


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jul 30, 2021)

GRVigo said:


> Roux 32 STM
> 
> z // Inspection
> L B' D R F' L' U2 F2 // First block
> ...


Lol that second block!!!


----------



## ruffleduck (Jul 30, 2021)

GRVigo said:


> Next: R' U' L2 R2 F2 D U B2 D2 F D F' U2 D L B L' U' L2 R


ZZ-a

y'
B' U D F U' R2 D L U' L' U L // XEOline
R2 U R U L U L' // pair
R2 U R' U R U' R' // 2x2 block
U' R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 // pair
U R U2 R' U' R U' R' // OCLL
R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U2 // PLL

Next: L U' D' R' F2 U2 D B' U' F2 R2 L2 F L2 B2 R2 D2 F' B2 R2


----------



## tsmosher (Jul 30, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> ZZ-a
> 
> y'
> B' U D F U' R2 D L U' L' U L // XEOline
> ...



// (I suck at) ZZ-VH
B' U' R2 F L2 D' R' D' L D' // EOCross (10)
U2 R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2
U2 L' U' L U2 L U' L'
U' R' U' R U' R' U R
U' L' U L U2 L' U L // F2L (32/42)
U2 R U R' U R U L' U R' U' L // COLL (12/54)
M2 U' M2 U' u2 M' E2 M' U' // EPLL (9/63)

NEXT: B L2 F R2 D2 F' D2 L2 F L2 R2 D2 L' D' R B' L F2 R


----------



## ruffleduck (Jul 30, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: B L2 F R2 D2 F' D2 L2 F L2 R2 D2 L' D' R B' L F2 R


ZZ-a 48 STM (45 with cancellations)

z
R' F' U' B F2 R2 D' // EOcross
L' U' L2 U L' // pair
U' R L' U L R' // pair
R' U2 R2 U R' // pair
U2 R' U R U' R' U R // pair
U' R U2 R D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 // ZBLL

Next: R' F2 U2 B2 U2 R F2 L' F2 L2 D2 U2 F' L2 D' F L2 R U R2 B'


----------



## tsmosher (Jul 30, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> ZZ-a 48 STM (45 with cancellations)
> 
> z
> R' F' U' B F2 R2 D' // EOcross
> ...


x'
R' U F2 u R' U2 R u2 // pseudo-FB + Redge (8)
R' U R U R' r' U' r R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' R' // SB (15/23)
U R U' L' U R' U' L // CMLL (8/31)
R U' r' U' M' U r U r' M U2 M' // EOBF (12/43)
S U2 S' // 7th edge (3/46)
U M2 U M2 U // L6EP (5/51)

NEXT: U2 R' D2 L2 U2 F' D2 B L2 F U2 F2 L2 F' U' F' R F' U2 F'


----------



## ruffleduck (Jul 30, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: U2 R' D2 L2 U2 F' D2 B L2 F U2 F2 L2 F' U' F' R F' U2 F'


ZZ-A 40 HTM

U F' L2 R B' D' R2 // EOcross
U L' U L U R U' R2 U2 R // 2 pairs
U L U L2 U' L2 U' L' // 2 pairs
U R2 F2 R U2 R U R2 F2 R2 U R' F2 R U2 // ZBLL

Next: L' F2 D2 B' U2 L2 F' R2 F2 D2 R2 F' R2 D B' F' R F' D F2 L'


----------



## tsmosher (Jul 30, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> ZZ-A 40 HTM
> 
> U F' L2 R B' D' R2 // EOcross
> U L' U L U R U' R2 U2 R // 2 pairs
> ...



U' F2 u R u U R' u U2 // FB (9)
R2 U2 M2 r' U' R U' M2 U' R U2 R' // SB (12/21)
U' R U R' U L' U R U' L U2 R' // CMLL (12/33)
M' U2 M' U2 M' U' M' // EODF (7/40)
S U2 S' // 7th edge (3/43)
M2 U' M U2 M' U' M' U2 M' // L5EP (9/52)
U' R2 // xform (2/54)

NEXT: U2 R2 D2 F2 R2 U' L2 F2 L2 B2 U' R' D' B' U' F D' U' B2 R F2


----------



## GRVigo (Jul 31, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: U2 R2 D2 F2 R2 U' L2 F2 L2 B2 U' R' D' B' U' F D' U' B2 R F2



Petrus 37 STM

U F B L2 D' L D // Block
U2 R U2 R2 U' F2 // Expanded block
R S' U' S U2 R // EO + F2L
R U' R' U R U R' U2 R' D' R U R' D R2 U R' (U2) // ZBLL


Roux 34 STM

U F B D R' U B2 D // First block
B' R' B U2 R2 // Second block
U2 F' U F R U2 R' // Second block (2)
(U') F' L F L' U2 L' U2 L // CMLL
U' M2 U2 M2 U' // L6E


CFOP 48 STM

U F' R L D L' B L2 // XCross
F' U F L U L' // F2L 2
F U2 F' U F U' F' R U R' // F2L 3
F U' F' U' F U F' // F2L 4
(y2) R U R' F R F' r U R' U2 r' U' r U r' (U) // 1LLL

Next: U2 R2 B' L2 U B U' D2 R B L2 D B U2 L2 D B' R F' B


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jul 31, 2021)

GRVigo said:


> Next: U2 R2 B' L2 U B U' D2 R B L2 D B U2 L2 D B' R F' B


CFOP: 63 STM(Tried fancy stuff lol)
D' F' L2 U' F R' F' //Cross
L U' L' U2 S R S' //pair
D2 F R' F' R //psuedopair
U' L' U L F' r U r' //pseudopair
L U L' U L U L' //pseudopair
U D' R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' F' //OLL
U2 R U R' U' R2 F2 U R U R' U' R' U' F2 R2 U2 D' //TTLL

Next: U' F2 D' F' D2 R2 D2 L2 B' F2 D2 B' D2 L2 R' U B L2 U2 R' D2


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Jul 31, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: U' F2 D' F' D2 R2 D2 L2 B' F2 D2 B' D2 L2 R' U B L2 U2 R' D2


z' y 
D2 R2 // Cross (2 move cross!)
R U' R' U R U' R' U y' U R U' R' // F2L 1
L' U L // F2L 2
y R U2 R' U' R U R' // F2L 3
y U R U' R' U2 y' R' U' R // F2L 4
L' U' L U' L' U L U L F' L' F // OLL
U M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 // PLL
U2 // AUF

alg.cubing.net

Next: B F2 U2 R B2 U2 R2 U2 L2 R B2 R2 D B' R B' U B' U


----------



## ruffleduck (Jul 31, 2021)

Melvintnh327 said:


> Next: B F2 U2 R B2 U2 R2 U2 L2 R B2 R2 D B' R B' U B' U


14 HTM F2L lmao, alas the LL was bad

ZZ-A 42 HTM

y z2
F2 R' F' U' B' L R D // EOcross
R' U' R // pair
U2 D2 R U R' D2 L2 U2 L2 U2 L2 // lmao
R U R' U R U2 R' // OCLL
f R f' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 U' // PLL

Next: R2 D2 B2 R' D2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U2 L' D B' U' R D' R U R B'


----------



## tsmosher (Jul 31, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> 14 HTM F2L lmao, alas the LL was bad
> 
> ZZ-A 42 HTM
> 
> ...



z' // CFOP
B2 U R F2 D // cross (5)
R U R' y' R U R' // p1 (7/12)
y' U2 R U' R' U R U' R' // p2 (9/21)
U2 F U' F' U2 L U' L' // p3 (8/29)
U L2 U2 L U L' U L2 // LS (8/37)
U' l' U' L U' L' U2 l // OLL (8/45)
U M2 U M U2 M' U M2 U2 // EPLL (9/54)

NEXT: U2 F2 R F2 R2 U2 F2 D2 U2 F2 U' R2 F' U2 B U L R F U'


----------



## ruffleduck (Jul 31, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: U2 F2 R F2 R2 U2 F2 D2 U2 F2 U' R2 F' U2 B U L R F U'


ZZ-A 46 HTM

U B2 D F2 R' F' B' // EOcross
U' L' R U' R' L // pair
U R' U' R U' R' U R // pair
U L U L' D' U2 L U2 L' U2 L U' L' // 2 pairs (pseudoslot)
u r U2 r2' F R F' R' r2 U2 r' U // ZBLL

Next: U B2 L2 F2 U' F2 L2 U R2 D R B' F2 R U B F2 L' U R'


----------



## abunickabhi (Aug 1, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> ZZ-A 46 HTM
> 
> U B2 D F2 R' F' B' // EOcross
> U' L' R U' R' L // pair
> ...



z2 y
//edges RAJD ALOC VKTM TB
//corners CQFB ONVW
https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=U_B2_...-_R_D_R-_F_R_D-
[R-:_[R_U-_R-_U_R_U-_R-,_D-]]
F2 U M2 R U M' U' M' R' U' F2 // UF-BD-UL-LF-DF
F2 L' F L' S' L S F' L F2 //UF-UL-BL-RF-UR
S' D' F E2 F' D F' R' E2 R f //UF-DR-LB-DL-BR
[U : [L2, S']]
https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=U_B2_...-_R_D_R-_F_R_D-
[R-:_[R_U-_R-_U_R_U-_R-,_D-]]
[D : [U', R D' R']]
[F : [R' D' R, U2]]
R' D F' D' R D R' F R D'
[R': [R U' R' U R U' R', D']]


Next: R B' D2 R' D2 U2 R D2 B2 R D2 R2 U F' R2 B L' B2 F'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Aug 1, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: R B' D2 R' D2 U2 R D2 B2 R D2 R2 U F' R2 B L' B2 F'


Mehta APDR: 36 STM w/cancellations
D F' L R2 U F2 //FB
R' u' R2 U' R' //3QB
u' R U' R2 F R F' R U2 R' //EOLE+6CO
U R2 U' R' U2 F U' R' U R U F' U R' U2 //APDR+PLL

Mehta rocks!!

Next: D2 B' F2 R' D2 F2 L U2 R' F2 D2 R U2 R D' R U2 F2 R2 F' L2


----------



## abunickabhi (Aug 1, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Mehta APDR: 36 STM w/cancellations
> D F' L R2 U F2 //FB
> R' u' R2 U' R' //3QB
> u' R U' R2 F R F' R U2 R' //EOLE+6CO
> ...



z2 y
//edges BDTR VMAO CKGB
//corners MCOF QB
https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=D2_B-...U_R-_U-_R-_F_R2_U-_R-_U-_R_U_R-_U_R_//parity

U2 M' S U S' U' M' U' M U' M // UF-UB-DF-DL-BD
D2 L E L' F L' E' L F' D2 //UF-DR-BR-UL-RF
[U', R E' R'] [S U' : [R2, S]]
https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=D2_B-...U_R-_U-_R-_F_R2_U-_R-_U-_R_U_R-_U_R_//parity

[D : [U, R' D' R]]
[L2, U' R' U]
//UBL float
[z: [L' U2 L, D]]
https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=D2_B-...U_R-_U-_R-_F_R2_U-_R-_U-_R_U_R-_U_R_//parity

R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R //parity


Next: L' U B2 R' U' R F2 U B' L F2 L' U2 B2 R' D2 R B2 L D2 R


----------



## Cubing Forever (Aug 1, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: L' U B2 R' U' R F2 U B' L F2 L' U2 B2 R' D2 R B2 L D2 R


Mehta TDR: 48 STM
z2 y //inspection
R' F' R F' L F2 U' F' //FB
u' D' U2 R' u2 R2 //3QB
U' f' U f R' //EOLE
R2 U2 R U' R U2 R' U' R S R2 S' R2 //TDR
R' U' R U' R' U2 R U R' U2 R U R' U R U' //ZBLL

Mehta CDRLL: 53 STM(61% RU gen)
z2 y //inspection
R' F' R F' L F2 U' F' //FB
u' D' U2 R' u2 R2 //3QB
U' f' U f R' //EOLE
R2 U2 R U' R U2 R' U' R //DCAL
U R U2 R' U' R U' R2 U2 R U R' U R //CDRLL
U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R U' //L5EP]

Next: L' U R2 F R' U' R2 F U2 R2 B2 L' D2 R' B2 R' U2 B2 D2


----------



## abunickabhi (Aug 1, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Mehta TDR: 48 STM
> z2 y //inspection
> R' F' R F' L F2 U' F' //FB
> u' D' U2 R' u2 R2 //3QB
> ...



z2 y
//edges FIPA KDRM TSGE
//corners WIFN ORGB
https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=L-_U_...U_R-_U-_R-_F_R2_U-_R-_U-_R_U_R-_U_R_//parity

F' M F U' S' F M' F' M S U M' //UF-BU-FL-FR-UL
F R' F' R' E' R F r F' M E //UF-LB-DF-BD-BR
U2 S' U2 R F R' S R F' R' //UF-DL-RD-RU-LU
https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=L-_U_...U_R-_U-_R-_F_R2_U-_R-_U-_R_U_R-_U_R_//parity

[R' U : [R U' R', D']]
[R' U' : [D, R U R']]
[R D' : [R' U' R, D2]]
[R' D R D' R' D R , U2] //2 twist
https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=L-_U_...U_R-_U-_R-_F_R2_U-_R-_U-_R_U_R-_U_R_//parity

R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R //parity


Next: R2 D B2 U' R2 B2 D2 R2 D F' L' B R' D R U R2 B2 D2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Aug 1, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: R2 D B2 U' R2 B2 D2 R2 D F' L' B R' D R U R2 B2 D2


CFCE: 54 STM
L R2 D2 F2 B' D2 //Cross
R U R' F U2 F' //pair
R U' R' U R' U' R //pair
U' L U L' U L U L' //pair
U' F' U' F U' R U R' //LS
U2 r U' r U2 R' F R U2 r2 F //CLL
U' M U M' U2 M U M' U2 //ELL

Next: R2 B2 R2 U B2 L2 D' L2 R2 D2 U' L' B' R' D R' B' D2 B U F2


----------



## tsmosher (Aug 1, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> CFCE: 54 STM
> L R2 D2 F2 B' D2 //Cross
> R U R' F U2 F' //pair
> R U' R' U R' U' R //pair
> ...



B D2 L2 R' D // cross (5)
U R' U' R U R' U' R
d R' U' R L' U L
R U' R' U2 R' U R
d' L' U' L U' L' U L // F2L (30/35)
U' l' U R' U2 L U' L' U2 R2 x' // OLLCP/A (11/46)
M2 U' M2 u2 U' M' E2 M' // Z-EPLL (8/54)



Spoiler: easier OLLCP/A



r U R' U' r' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // OLLCP/A (14/49)
M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 // EPLL (7/56)



next: B R' B U' L2 D L F' B' L2 F U2 L2 B' L2 B D2 F U F


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 6, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> next: B R' B U' L2 D L F' B' L2 F U2 L2 B' L2 B D2 F U F


CFOP, 49 STM
D L' D' F' R' U' D B2 // X-Cross
U' L U' L2 U L // F2L 2
U R' U R f' L2 f // F2L 3
R' U2 R U' f R f' // F2L 4
U2 r U R' U' r' F R F' // OLL
U x R2 F R F' R U2 r' U r U2 B2 // PLL
ACN

With ZBLL, 40 STM
D L' D' F' R' U' D B2 // X-Cross
U' L U' L2 U L // F2L 2
U R' U R f' L2 f // F2L 3
R' U2 R U' f R f' // F2L 4
U R U' R' U2 L R U' R' U L' U2 // ZBLL
ACN

Petrus, 45 STM
y2 // Inspection
F' D' R' L' D2 // 2x2x2
F R2 F U' F R2 U' R' // EO 2x2x3
y' U D' R U R' U' R U R' D U2 R U' R' // F2L
r U R' U' r' F R F' // OLL
r' U L' D2 L U' L' D2 L2 F' // PLL
ACN

With ZBLL, 42 STM
y2 // Inspection
F' D' R' L' D2 // 2x2x2
F R2 F U' F R2 U' R' // EO 2x2x3
y' U D' R U R' U' R U R' D U2 R U' R' // F2L
U r' U2 R U R2 F2 R F R' F2 R U r U' // ZBLL
ACN

Next: U2 L' F' B2 U' R B L2 D R2 U L2 B2 U B2 D' B2 L2 R' D2


----------



## the dnf master (Aug 6, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next: U2 L' F' B2 U' R B L2 D R2 U L2 B2 U B2 D' B2 L2 R' D2


z2//insppection
L B' U R' U' R' U2 F//cross
U2 R' U' R//pair 1
R U R' f' L f//pair 2
U' L' U L U' R U R'//pair 3
F R U2 R' F'//pair 4
U' F R' F' R U2 R U' R' U R U2 R'//OLL
U R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R'//PLL

Next: R U R' F2 D' L2 B D' L F R2 B' D2 B' L2 F D2 F' B' R2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Aug 7, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> Next: R U R' F2 D' L2 B D' L F R2 B' D2 B' L2 F D2 F' B' R2


CN CFOP (green almost cross skip with epic multislot): 50 STM
x' R2 U F2 U' R2 //cross
U' R U2 R' U2 F U F' //pair
U' S R2 S' //pairs
f' L2 f U f' L2 f //pairs
U' r' U2 R U R' U' R U R' U r //OLL
R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2 f R' f' U2 //PLL

Next: U' B R F2 L' U' D2 F L2 F2 U' F2 D' F2 D F2 D' B2 D R'


----------



## GRVigo (Aug 8, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: U' B R F2 L' U' D2 F L2 F2 U' F2 D' F2 D F2 D' B2 D R'



Petrus 33 STM:

U2 R2 B L' F D' // Block
F R U' F U2 R' F2 // Expanded block
U S' U' S b U2 b' R2 // EO + F2L
R' U' R U' L U' R' U L' U2 R (U') // ZBLL


Roux 35 STM:

z' x // Inspection
U' B2 R U B' F2 D // First block
R2 U R F R F' R' B' R B // Second block
U2 R U R' U' R' F R F' // CMLL
M U2 M' U' M U M U2 M2 // L6E


CFOP 43 STM:

z // Inspection
F' D2 R2 D U F R' D2 // XCross
U' L U L' // F2L 2
U F U F' R' U R // F2L 3
U' L' U' L // F2L 4
y R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' U R' U' F' U F R // 1LLL
U // AUF


Next: D2 L B' U2 L2 F' L B R' L2 B2 U2 D B2 D' F' L' U2 B2 D'


----------



## tsmosher (Aug 8, 2021)

GRVigo said:


> Next: D2 L B' U2 L2 F' L B R' L2 B2 U2 D B2 D' F' L' U2 B2 D'



z' y // ZZ-VH
L2 F L2 D' // EO Arrow (4)
U' L U2 L2 U' L // P1 (6/10)
U' L U2 L' U L U' L' // P2 (8/18)
U R U' // belt (3/21)
R2 U R' U2 R U R // DCAL (7/28)
f R2 S' U' R2 U' R2 U R2 F' // COLL (10/38)
d' M' U2 M U2 // L5EP (5/43)

x y' // VH
U' L2 U L2 U L2 U2 L2 // 222 (8)
y' R' U2 R2 U2 R' // P2 (6/14)
d' M' U' M R2 U2 R' // belt (7/21)
M' U2 M' U2 M' U' M U' R2 U' M2 // EOdM (11/32)
R2 U R2 U' R2 U R2 // DCAL (7/39)
U2 R2 D R' U R D' R' U R' U' R U' R' // COLL (14/53)
d2 S2 U S U2 S U' S U2 S' U2 // L5EP (11/64)

x y' // VH
R' U L U' L' U' L U2 L' // 222 (9)
U R U R' F U F' // P2 (7/16)
U' M' U' M R2 U2 R // belt (7/23)
M' U' M U2 M' U M // EOdM (7/30)

R' U R' U' R U2 R' U' R U R // DCAL (11/41)
F R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' F' // COLL (14/55)
U S' U2 S // L5EP (4/59)
NEXT: U2 L B2 L2 D2 B2 D2 B D2 B D2 F2 D' L U F R' U L D'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Aug 10, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: U2 L B2 L2 D2 B2 D2 B D2 B D2 F2 D' L U F R' U L D'


ZZ-a: 58 STM
z2 // orientation 
F' U2 L2 D R F L U2 L R2 //EOCross
R U' R' U D2 R U' R' D2 //pair
L' U L U L' U R' L U2 R F2 R' F2 R //pairs
U2 r U r' U' r' F r F' //Pair
F U R U' R' F' U S R' F R S' R' F' R U2 //ZBLL

Next: F2 U2 R2 B' U2 F2 L2 U2 L2 F U2 F' L' B' U B' R2 D' L' D' U'


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 10, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: F2 U2 R2 B' U2 F2 L2 U2 L2 F U2 F' L' B' U B' R2 D' L' D' U'


CFOP, 50 STM
x2 // Inspection
D2 L R F' U2 F D // X-Cross
U2 L U L' // F2L 2
U' R' U2 R U' R' U R // F2L 3
y' U2 R U R' U' R U R' // F2L 4
U' r U R' U R U2 r' // OLL
U' R2 F R U R U' R' F' R U2 R' U2 R U // PLL
ACN

Next: F R2 U' L2 U R2 D' F2 U' F2 U2 R2 B' D' L' R2 F2 D' U F


----------



## the dnf master (Aug 10, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next: F R2 U' L2 U R2 D' F2 U' F2 U2 R2 B' D' L' R2 F2 D' U F


z2//inspection
R' U R' U' F D2 R' F2//xcross
U2 R' U R//pair
D' U2 L' U L D//pair
U' L F' L' F U' L' U L//pair
U R' U' R U' R' U2 R//OLL
U2 F R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' F'

Next: L2 U L' U2 B' R2 D' F R F U2 L2 F2 B R2 B' D2 R2 B' R2 B


----------



## armoni2020 (Aug 12, 2021)

z2//inspection
B' R2 D R D R2 D'//cross
B' U2 B R U R'//pair
U2 B2 L' B2 L//pair
F R' U' R U F'//pair
U2 L' U' L//pair
U' R' F' R U' L' U L R' F R//OLL
U2 R U R' F2 u' F U' F' U F' u F2 U

Next: L2 D2 F2 D2 F2 U' L' B2 L B2 R' D' L F R2 U2 B2 U'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Aug 12, 2021)

armoni2020 said:


> Next: L2 D2 F2 D2 F2 U' L' B2 L B2 R' D' L F R2 U2 B2 U'


CFOP: 50 STM
x2 y2 //wow cross+1 skip
U' f' L f //pair
U2 R U2 R2 F R //JSS
U R' U' R U' R' U R U2 R U R' U' R U2 R' F' //F<RU>F'
U F (R U R' U')2 F2 U' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 U' //LL

Mehta-6CP: 45 STM
x2 y2 //inspection
U' f' L f //pair
U' R U2 R' U2 F U F' R' U' R' //223+belt
U2 S' U S //EO
U' R2 U' R U2 R' U' R U' R //6CO
R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 //6CP
U2 S' U2 S U S' U2 S U' //L5EP

HK: 45 STM
x2 y2 //inspection
U' f' L f //pair
U2 R U2 R U' R U' R' U' R //pairs
U S' U S U2 L' U' L U' L' U L //pair
R' F' r U R U' r' F //CDRLL
U' R' U' R U R U R U' R' U //L5EP

ZB: 38 STM
x2 y2 //inspection
U' f' L f //pair
U2 R U2 R2 F R U R' U' R U' R' U R //pairs
F' U F R U R' U' R U R' F' //ZBLS
U R U2 R' U' R U' R' U //ZBLL

lucky antisune

Next: B2 F2 D2 R2 F2 U' R2 F2 D B2 F2 D' F' L D2 R' F' L R2 F D' R2


----------



## tsmosher (Aug 13, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> CFOP: 50 STM
> x2 y2 //wow cross+1 skip
> U' f' L f //pair
> U2 R U2 R2 F R //JSS
> ...



lucky...

x2 z'
R' U F2 R' u' r2 U2 R' u' r2 // pseudo-FB (10)
u' R2 u' R2 U' R' // 3QB (6/16)
u2 U L E2 L' U2 L E2 L' // F2L (9/25)
U2 R U' R' F' U F R U R2 F R F' // OLLCP/A (13/38)
d U' M' U2 M U' M' U2 M U' // L5EP (10/48)

NEXT: B' D' L U2 R2 B U F2 B2 R' D L2 F2 L2 U' F2 U D2 F2 U F2


----------



## abunickabhi (Aug 14, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> lucky...
> 
> x2 z'
> R' U F2 R' u' r2 U2 R' u' r2 // pseudo-FB (10)
> ...


z2 y
//edges MCPK SFRA QI
//corners OBSR CAXF
https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=B-_D-...
[l_D_:_[R-_D-_R,_U]]
[R-_F2_:_[D-,_R_U-_R-]]
L2 F L U F D F' U' R' D' L //UF-BR-UR-FR-LB
M U2 M' U S' U' S U S' U S //UF-RD-BU-BD-UL
[S' U' R : [E, R2]]
https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=B-_D-...
[l_D_:_[R-_D-_R,_U]]
[R-_F2_:_[D-,_R_U-_R-]]
[U : [R D' R', U2]]
[U' R' : [U, R' D R]]
[l D : [R' D' R, U]]
[R' F2 : [D', R U' R']]

Next: R' U2 L B2 D2 F2 R D2 L U2 R' F' L D' F2 L U' F' D R2


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 14, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: R' U2 L B2 D2 F2 R D2 L U2 R' F' L D' F2 L U' F' D R2


Petrus, 48 STM (45 with cancellation)
U F R' L' F' L2 f' L f D2 // 2x2x2
R2 U F U2 F // EO 2x2x3
R2 U2 R' U R U' R' (U' R) // F2L
(R' U') R U' R' U2 R // OLL
U R' U R' U' R D' R' D R' U D' R2 U' R2 D R2 // PLL
ACN

Next: F U D F' D2 B' D2 L' F2 R2 L2 F2 D F2 B2 L2 D B2 F


----------



## abunickabhi (Aug 14, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Petrus, 48 STM (45 with cancellation)
> U F R' L' F' L2 f' L f D2 // 2x2x2
> R2 U F U2 F // EO 2x2x3
> R2 U2 R' U R U' R' (U' R) // F2L
> ...



z2 y
//corners IUGN TXFC
//wings PCVM JADB TLRK
https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=F_U_D...]
_L-_U_L_U2_R-_L-_U_L_U-_R_U2_//ZBLL_finish

E2 L' S2 U' S U2 S U' L E2 //UF-FR-UR-DR-BR
R' F R S R' F R S' L' U2 L //UF-LF-UL-DF-UB
L U' L' U' L' U' L U L U [L' : (D' M D' M')2]
https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=F_U_D...]
_L-_U_L_U2_R-_L-_U_L_U-_R_U2_//ZBLL_finish

[D R U' : [R' U R, D']]
[U R' : [U', R' D R]]
[D2,R2 U R2 U' R2]
 L' U L U2 R' L' U L U' R U2 //ZBLL finish


Next: B L F' R2 D L2 F2 U' R2 U B2 U L2 U' F' L2 R' D2 U' B L


----------



## Cubing Forever (Aug 17, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: B L F' R2 D L2 F2 U' R2 U B2 U L2 U' F' L2 R' D2 U' B L


YruRU: 56 STM
x2 //inspection
R' U R F' //CPLine
R2 r U r' u2 R' u' r2 u2 //pEO Extension
R S' U S R2 U' r2 M U' R U r //EOdM
R2 U' R U R' U' R //dbR
U' R U R' U R U' R' //OLS
U' R' U' R U' R U R U' R' U R U R2 U' R' //EPLL

YruRU but it's Nautilus: 49 STM
x2 //inspection
R' U R F' //CPLine
R2 r U r' u2 R' u' r2 u2 //pEO Extension
U' M2 U R' U2 R M U' R U M2 S' U' S M //NSB
U R U M' U' M U' R' U R U' R' //LS
U' R U R' U R U2 R' U //2GLL

Next: F' L' B R2 F' D2 L2 R2 F D2 B2 U2 L2 B' U B' D' L' U' B D2


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 20, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: F' L' B R2 F' D2 L2 R2 F D2 B2 U2 L2 B' U B' D' L' U' B D2


Roux, 40 STM
z2 // Inspection
U' L' U L R2 U B2 U' f' L' f // FB
U2 M2 U R2 U R U M' R' U R // SB
R U2 R' F R' F' R2 U2 R' // CMLL
M' U2 M U M U' M' U2 M' // L6E
ACN

Next: R U' R U2 B2 L F B2 R U2 R D2 F2 D2 L2 D2 L' U L'


----------



## CodingCuber (Aug 24, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next: R U' R U2 B2 L F B2 R U2 R D2 F2 D2 L2 D2 L' U L'


CFOP, 50 STM

L' U2 L2 U2 L2 U' L F R' L' B2 //xcross

R' U' R U2 f R' f' //f2l 2
L U L' U L U' L' //f2l 3
y' U2 R' U' R U' R' U R //f2l4

F U R U' R' U R U' R' F' //OLLCP

U2 M2 U M U2 M' U M2 //PLL

Next: B2 U' B2 D' R2 U2 L2 B2 R2 F2 D R' B' F L D2 R D R2 U' R


----------



## Cubing Forever (Aug 24, 2021)

CodingCuber said:


> Next: B2 U' B2 D' R2 U2 L2 B2 R2 F2 D R' B' F L D2 R D R2 U' R


ZZ-a: 46 STM
D' L F R' D' R2 D' U2 r U r' D' //EOCross
U D' R' U' R D //pair
U2 R U R2 U2 R //pair
U2 L' U' L U' L' U L //pair
U2 R U' R' //pair
U' r U R' U' r' F R F' U' //ZBLL

Next: D2 B2 R2 U L2 B2 D L2 U' R2 B D' L' R B' D L2 D2 L


----------



## tsmosher (Aug 26, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> ZZ-a: 46 STM
> D' L F R' D' R2 D' U2 r U r' D' //EOCross
> U D' R' U' R D //pair
> U2 R U R2 U2 R //pair
> ...



z
S D' L // dbL + DF (3)
R' U2 R' U' r' U' r // BR pair (7/10)
M' B2 M B2 // DB (4/14)
U' S' U S // EO (4/18)
R U2 R' U' R U R' // FR pair (7/25)
L' U' L U2 L' U' L // FL pair (7/32)
U' R' U R U2 R' L' U R U' L // COLL (11/43)
d U' M U2 M' U' M U2 M' U' // L5EP (10/53)

NEXT: R2 U F2 D' F2 L2 U' B2 U L2 U' L B R' U2 L2 D B' L F' R2


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Aug 26, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: R2 U F2 D' F2 L2 U' B2 U L2 U' L B R' U2 L2 D B' L F' R2


This is pretty bad but…
CFOP (59 STM)
x2 D’ L’ R2 F’ R D F2 D’ B’ D’ // Xcross
y2 R U R’ U’ D R U R’ D’ // Pair 2
U L U’ L’ U’ R U’ R’ // Pair 3
U y’ L’ U L U2 y’ R U R’ // Pair 4
U r U r’ R U R’ U’ r U’ r’ // OLL
U R2 u’ R U’ R U R’ u R2 f R’ f’ // PLL (I need to learn a better alg for this…)

Next: U2 F' L' R2 D F B D B2 D2 U2 F' U' F' L' F L B' F L' R F' R U'


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Aug 26, 2021)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> This is pretty bad but…
> CFOP (59 STM)
> x2 D’ L’ R2 F’ R D F2 D’ B’ D’ // Xcross
> y2 R U R’ U’ D R U R’ D’ // Pair 2
> ...


That's probably the best Gc alg. The Gc WB was set with that one.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Aug 27, 2021)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> Next: U2 F' L' R2 D F B D B2 D2 U2 F' U' F' L' F L B' F L' R F' R U'


Mehta-6CP: 48 STM
z2 //inspection
D L R U r' F' r //FB
u' R' E' R' u R2 u' R2 //3QB
F' U F2 R F' R' //EOLE
R U R2 U' R U2 R U' R //6CO
U x U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R x' //6CP
r2 B2 U' R2 B2 r2 U' B2 E //L5EP+ABF

Next: U L F U2 F' L2 F U2 F' R2 F2 L2 D2 U' F' D L D B' D'


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Aug 27, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Mehta-6CP: 48 STM
> z2 //inspection
> D L R U r' F' r //FB
> u' R' E' R' u R2 u' R2 //3QB
> ...


pseudo block roux:50 stm
x2 y // inspection
B' D'//FS
R' U M r' F//FBLP
U r U' r' U R U2 F' U' F U' R U R'//SB
u2 R2 D R' U R D' R' U R' U' R U' R' // CMLL (14)
M U' M' U2 M U M U M2//EOLR
U M' U2 M2 U2 M'
Next:B2 L2 B2 R F2 D2 B2 R U2 R U2 R' D' L2 U F' L' R2 D' F' U2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Aug 27, 2021)

Kaneki Uchiha said:


> Next:B2 L2 B2 R F2 D2 B2 R U2 R U2 R' D' L2 U F' L' R2 D' F' U2


Roux: 43 STM
M2 U' S2 M B R' U' B //FB
U2 R U2 R2 //SS
M U' M' R' U' r//LP
U' r U' r2 D' r U2 r' D r2 U r' //CMLL
M' U M U M' U2 M U M' U2 M2 U2 M' //LSE

Next: U' L2 U' B2 L2 B2 R2 D U B2 R2 U' B' U2 R' F' R2 U' B R2 U


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 27, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: U' L2 U' B2 L2 B2 R2 D U B2 R2 U' B' U2 R' F' R2 U' B R2 U


Roux, 40 STM
z2 // Inspection
B U' f' L' f U2 F2 // FB
U' r U R' U r' R' U' R U R' U2 R // SB
U F' r U r' U2 r' F2 r // CMLL
U2 M U' M U2 M U2 M' U M2 U' // L6E
ACN

Nautilus, 53 STM
z2 // Inspection
B U' f' L' f U2 F2 // FB
U' M U2 M' U' R U R' U' R U2 S' U' S // 2x2x2 & EO
R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' // LS
F' r U r' U2 r' F2 r // CMLL
U2 M' U M U2 M' U M U' M' U2 M U2 // L5E
ACN

Next: U R D2 R2 U' B2 U' B2 F2 L2 U L2 D B' D B L' D' F2 D'


----------



## CubeRed (Aug 28, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next: U R D2 R2 U' B2 U' B2 F2 L2 U L2 D B' D B L' D' F2 D'


Experimented on this for a while. I'm not good at x-crosses so bear with me.
CFOP
x2 // Inspection
L F2 R' L2 B L D2 R U' R' U' L' U' L U' L' U L D' // not that efficient xxx-cross
R' U R U' y R U R' // F2L
U F U R U' R2 F' R U R U' R' // OLL
U' R' U' F' (R U R' U') R' F R2 (U' R' U') R U R' U R U2 // F permutation.

Next:B2 R2 D2 R2 F D2 F R2 D2 B D2 B R B F U' L R2 D R F

I'm pretty proud on the xxx-cross. Any tips on x-crosses?


----------



## Cubing Forever (Aug 28, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> I'm pretty proud on the xxx-cross. Any tips on x-crosses?


Do them only if they're easy. Also, try doing petrus for a few days. It might improve your xcross blockbuilding.



CubeRed said:


> Next:B2 R2 D2 R2 F D2 F R2 D2 B D2 B R B F U' L R2 D R F


ZB: 50 STM
R' F D' F' D L' D2 //cross
R U2 R' U' R U R' y' //pair
U2 L' U L U' L U L' //pair
F U F' U L' U' L //pair
U F' U' F U' R U R' //ZBLS
U F R U R2' F2 D' F' D F' R U' F' U' //ZBLL/2GLL(I want to switch to this for 2H tbh)

Next: U2 L2 B2 R2 F U2 F L2 R2 B2 F' U2 L F2 D' R D2 F2 D R' B


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Aug 30, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: U2 L2 B2 R2 F U2 F L2 R2 B2 F' U2 L F2 D' R D2 F2 D R' B


CFOP (56 STM)
z2 y’ D2 L F R’ D2 // Cross
R U’ R’ U’ R U’ R2 F R F’ // Pair #1
U L U2 L’ U2 R’ U’ R // Pair #2
U y’ R U R’ // Pair #3
L’ U2 L U L F’ L’ F // LS avoiding dot OLL
U’ M R U R’ U R U2 R’ U M’ // OLL
F2 L’ U’ r U2 l’ U R’ U’ R2 D’ // PLL (kinda weird Ja perm alg)


----------



## LukasCubes (Aug 31, 2021)

Scramble: R D2 B L2 F R2 F L2 F' U2 B2 L2 U2 D' R D L' B' R2 F R2

122 Block: D l D' (3/3)
2 Corners: r' U2 F (6/6)
1LLS: y' U R F2 U R2 U F' R U2 F2 (10/16)
Red-Yellow Edge: M' U M (3/19)
Green-Yellow Edge: U' M' U2 M (4/23)
Orange-Yellow Edge: z' L' F' M F (4/27)
Blue-Yellow Edge: r U M U' (4/31)
Waterman Set 2 Alg: x' M' U r U M U M' U' M' U' r' U' (12/43)
Permute Midges: E2 M E2 L2 (4/47)

I am trying to come up with a good variant of waterman that has loads of algs more and is good.


----------



## LukasCubes (Aug 31, 2021)

Scramble: U R B' F2 D2 L2 F2 D2 R2 D L2 D' B2 L' B2 F' D' B' D2 B'

122 Skip LOLOLOL (0/0)
2 Corners: x2 y' U' F2 U2 R2 (4/4)
1LLS: U2 R U R' U F' U F (8/12)
Green-Yellow Edge: M' U M (3/15)
Orange-Yellow Edge: z' L' U M' U' (4/19)
Blue-Yellow Edge: l U' M' U (4/23)
Red-Yellow Edge + Blue-White Edge: R2 U M' U' (4/27)
Direct L5E DFR Set Alg: x' M2 U M U M' U M U (8/35)
Permute Midges: x' U2 M' U2 R' (4/39)


----------



## CodingCuber (Aug 31, 2021)

Last 3 posts didn't provide a scramble so I'm using this one: D2 U' F2 R2 F2 R2 D L2 R2 F2 D U' L' B R D' B2 U2 R B U R'

CFOP, 38 STM

x2 //inspection
R' L2 U2 F R' D //xcross

y U R' F R F' //f2l 2
U2 L f R' f' U' L' //f2l 3 +setup fourth pair
y' L' U' L //f2l 4

y' R' U' F U R U' R' F' R //OLL

U M2 U M U2 M' U M2 //PLL

Next: R2 F' U2 R2 D2 R2 B L2 B2 L2 F L2 R D' U2 L' D2 F2 D U R B'


----------



## LukasCubes (Aug 31, 2021)

CodingCuber said:


> Next: R2 F' U2 R2 D2 R2 B L2 B2 L2 F L2 R D' U2 L' D2 F2 D U R B'


Scramble: R2 F' U2 R2 D2 R2 B L2 B2 L2 F L2 R D' U2 L' D2 F2 D U R B'

122 Block: U F' L U (4/4)
2 Corners: z' y F U' F2 R U' R (6/10)
1LLS: R' F2 R F' R U2 R2 F2 R (9/19)
2 Edges: U2 R E R' (4/23)
2 Edges: x y U' M2 U M U M' U' (7/30)
Waterman Set 2 Alg: x M2 U2 R' U' M' U R U2 (8/38)
Permute Midges: F2 M2 F2 L R (5/43)

Next: F' R' L2 B' D2 B U2 B U2 L2 U2 B' L2 U' F2 U' B F' D R'


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 31, 2021)

LukasCubes said:


> Next: F' R' L2 B' D2 B U2 B U2 L2 U2 B' L2 U' F2 U' B F' D R'


CFOP, 51 STM
x2 y // Inspection
U L' U' F2 U B2 // X-Cross
L' U' L R U R2 U2 R F U F' // F2L 2 & 3
y U R U' R' U' F' U F // F2L 4
f R' F' R U R U' R' S' // OLL
U R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R2 U' D R' U R U D' // PLL
ACN

Next: R2 D' R' D' L' U F' B' D' R B2 R2 F2 D2 R2 U R2 D B2 U2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Aug 31, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next: R2 D' R' D' L' U F' B' D' R B2 R2 F2 D2 R2 U R2 D B2 U2


YruRU: 62 STM
x' y //inspection
//1-2
R F U F R' U2 S' //CPline
U R' u R' u' R' U R u2 r2 //pEO Extension
R r U R' U' r' R U' r2 U2 r' U2 r //EOdM
R U R U' R' U R U R' U2 R2 U R2 U R //RB
U R2 U R2 U2 R' U' R U' R U' R U' R2 U2 R' U' //2GLL

trust me, CPLine is really easy to understand.

Next: R' U B U2 B2 U2 L2 U L2 F2 D' F2 U' F' D2 R U' F2 R D2


----------



## CodingCuber (Sep 1, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: R' U B U2 B2 U2 L2 U L2 F2 D' F2 U' F' D2 R U' F2 R D2


CFOP, 48 STM

y' F U2 R' U2 F D' R' D2 //cross

U' f r' F' //f2l 1
d' L U2 L' F' L F L' //f2l 2
R' U' R //f2l 3
y2 F R U R' U' R' F' R //f2l 4

F R U R' U' F' //OLL

R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L U //PLL

Next: F' L2 F' L2 B U2 F' D2 U2 B' D2 L2 R B2 F L R2 D B' F2 U R'


----------



## tsmosher (Sep 1, 2021)

CodingCuber said:


> CFOP, 48 STM
> 
> y' F U2 R' U2 F D' R' D2 //cross
> 
> ...



L F' D2 d' // Arrow (4)
L' U2 L U' R' U' R // P1 (7/11)
L U L' d' R' U R // P2 (7/18)
d R' F R // EO (4/22)
L' U L U2 R U' R' // L2P (7/29)
U R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // COLL (10/39)
U2 M' U2 M U M' U2 M // L5EP (8/47)

NEXT: R2 D2 R2 U F2 L2 U2 R2 D L2 F2 D2 R F' D B' F L U2 L B2


----------



## LukasCubes (Sep 1, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: R2 D2 R2 U F2 L2 U2 R2 D L2 F2 D2 R F' D B' F L U2 L B2


Method: Triangular Waterman

Scramble: R2 D2 R2 U F2 L2 U2 R2 D L2 F2 D2 R F' D B' F L U2 L B2

Inspection: z2 (0/0)
122 Block: R U2 R2 F2 R (5/5)
Finish Triangle: y2 U F' R' (3/8)
1LLS: U' R' U' F2 R U R U2 F' (9/17)
Edge Pair: x y M R2 U' M' U (5/22)
Edge: x2 U' M' U' M' U' M' U' (7/29)
Waterman Set 1 Alg: x' M R2 U M' U' r' R' U2 M U M' U (11/40)
Permute Midges: B2 M' B2 L (4/44)


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Sep 1, 2021)

Scramble: R2 D2 R2 U F2 L2 U2 R2 D L2 F2 D2 R F' D B' F L U2 L B2
Method: roux
z2 x' z' // inspection
M' u' U' R2 F // FB (5)
M' U' M' U R U r R U R' U2 r // SB (12)
(U) R U2' R2' F R F' U2 R' F R F' // CMLL
U' M' U2 M U2 M' U' M' U' M2 U' M' U2 M2 U2 M // LSE
next: B' D L B' U R2 U' B2 U2 B' R2 D2 F D2 R2 F2 R2 U' L


----------



## Cubing Forever (Sep 1, 2021)

Kaneki Uchiha said:


> next: B' D L B' U R2 U' B2 U2 B' R2 D2 F D2 R2 F2 R2 U' L


ZZ-a: 49 STM
U' F R2 F' U F R' D' R' D' R' D L2 D2 //EOCross
D R U R' D' // 1st pair
S R2 S' // 2nd pair
U2 R U' M' B' r' // 3rd pair
U R U R' U R U R' // 4th pair
F R' F' R F2 L F L' F U' R U R' //ZBLL 
view at cubedb

Next: D' L' U2 B2 L B' D R2 F' L2 B2 R2 F2 R D2 R2 L' D2


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Sep 1, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: D' L' U2 B2 L B' D R2 F' L2 B2 R2 F2 R D2 R2 L' D2


CFOP (43 STM)
z2 y F’ U L R’ F’ B // Cross
U’ L’ U L // Pair #1
L U L’ // Pair #2
R’ U’ R U2 y L’ U’ L // Pair #3
U2 y L’ U L // Pair #4
R U2 R2 F R F’ U2 R’ F R F’ // OLL
U2 M2 U’ M U2 M’ U’ M2 // PLL

That F2L though. Still good even with dot OLL

Next: F' D2 U2 B D2 B F2 R2 B R2 F' U' L F2 U' L U2 F L' R


----------



## ruffleduck (Sep 1, 2021)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> Next: F' D2 U2 B D2 B F2 R2 B R2 F' U' L F2 U' L U2 F L' R


ZZ-CT 46 STM

x'
R D2 R' U' R' F' M' U2 F' l // XEOcross
R' F2 R F2 // pair
U L D' L' U L U D L' // pair
U R U' R' U2 R U' R' U2 R U' R' // TSLE
F2 U' r2 U' r2 U r2 U r2 F2 U2 // TTLL

Next: B' F2 L2 U L2 D2 U R2 D2 B2 L2 B2 R B F' D' U' B2 F U L


----------



## LukasCubes (Sep 1, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> Next: B' F2 L2 U L2 D2 U R2 D2 B2 L2 B2 R B F' D' U' B2 F U L



Method: Triangular Waterman... again

Inspection: x2 (0/0)
Triangle: F D' B2 U' R2 F2 U F' (8/8)
1LLS: U2 R2 F' U' F R' (6/14)
Edge Pair x2 z' r' R2 U' M' U (5/19)
Edge Pair: x' U M U' M' U' M' U (7/26)
Waterman Set 2 Alg: x' r' U M2 U R U' M U R' U' M U' (12/38)
Permute Midges: R2 (1/39)


----------



## ottozing (Sep 2, 2021)

LukasCubes said:


> Method: Triangular Waterman... again
> 
> Inspection: x2 (0/0)
> Triangle: F D' B2 U' R2 F2 U F' (8/8)
> ...



Next scramble is missing so got this from CStimer

U' B2 D F U' B' U F2 L' D2 L D2 L' U2 L U2 D2 L2 B D2

z y2
U f' r u f' U' R' F // FB
R' E' U' R' u2' // 3QB
R' U' r' U r U r' U' r // EOLE+CO
u2' R2' U' R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R2 U' D R' D' R2 U D R' // 2 move setup to Gperm with interesting modification for the finish

Next - U' R L2 D R' B2 R' F' R2 D R2 F2 B2 R2 F2 D' B2 U' B


----------



## Cubing Forever (Sep 2, 2021)

ottozing said:


> Next - U' R L2 D R' B2 R' F' R2 D R2 F2 B2 R2 F2 D' B2 U' B


Mehta-APDR with your EOLE+6CO idea: 48 STM
L U2 B2 U' R' F //FB+1
u2 R2 U2 u R //3QB
F' U F U S' U f R' F' r U R U' r' //EOLE+6CO
U R2 U' R2 S R2 S' R2 //APDR
u' E R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 //PLL+ABF

Mehta-6CP with the same idea: 43 STM
L U2 B2 U' R' F //FB+1
u2 R2 U2 u R //3QB
F' U F U S' U f R' F' r U R U' r' //EOLE+6CO
R2 U' D R2 U' R2 U R2 D' //6CP
F2 U' r2 F2 R2 U' F2 r2 E2 //L5EP

EOLE+6CO is nothing special. I just cancelled the EOLE into the L OCLL.

Next: L' U2 B R F R' U F' D' R F2 R' D2 B2 R F2 L2 B2 R F2


----------



## ottozing (Sep 2, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Mehta-APDR with your EOLE+6CO idea: 48 STM
> L U2 B2 U' R' F //FB+1
> u2 R2 U2 u R //3QB
> F' U F U S' U f R' F' r U R U' r' //EOLE+6CO
> ...



First attempt at human Mehta

x' z
R' F R D F D2 // FB (6) [only just realized that you can sacrifice efficiency a little bit with FB and just ADF it afterwards in favor of better fingertricks. very cool]
u' R E' R u2' R2' u // 3QB (7/13) [nothing crazy, wouldn't be surprised if this is improvable somehow, still feels solid]
U F R F' R' // EOLE (5/18) [i'm so disappointed that i had to actually look at the algsheet for this...]
R U R' U' D' R U' R' U R U' R' // DCAL (11/24) [i think when i start doing real timed solves i'll do intuitive DCAL with PSF2L ideas. the efficiency doesn't seem that much worse + room to influence CO using my ridiculous CFOP OLS memory-bank]
U R U R' U r' F R F' r U2' R' // CDRLL+1 (12/36) [ayy accidental CDRLL+2 into best L3E]
U' M' U2 M U2 // L3E (5/41) [lmao]

Next - U' B2 R2 B U2 R2 U2 L2 B F R2 F U L' D B' D2 L' R' D' F2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Sep 2, 2021)

ottozing said:


> Next - U' B2 R2 B U2 R2 U2 L2 B F R2 F U L' D B' D2 L' R' D' F2


Mehta-APDR but I got a good TTLL: 48 STM
U' L2 B' l' U r' R2 u2 r' U' r //FB+1
U2 f R' f' R U R' E //3QB
U2 R U' R' F R' F' R //EOLE
U D R D R' U R D' R' //6CO
U2 R' U R U' R' U2 R U R' U' R //TTLL

this thread is turning into the Mehta example solve thread lol

Next: L' B F2 D' F2 L2 U' F2 D2 R2 U R2 D' F L2 F' R' D U B2 R


----------



## ottozing (Sep 2, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Mehta-APDR but I got a good TTLL: 48 STM
> U' L2 B' l' U r' R2 u2 r' U' r //FB+1
> U2 f R' f' R U R' E //3QB
> U2 R U' R' F R' F' R //EOLE
> ...


Woo Mehta lfg

y2 z'
D' r' R' F' R U' B // FB (7)
R U u R' u2' R' u // 3QB (7/14)
F' U' R U R' U' R' F R // Intuitive EOLE (9/23)
R U2 R' D' U' R U' R' // Intuitive DCAL+CDRLL influence (8/31) [could have also done the R U' R' as R2 D R' U R D' R' U2 R' which is a random WVCP case I know which would have given basically the same solution]
U F' r U R' U' r' F R // CDRLL+1 using the stickers on RFU+RU (9/40)
D U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R U E // L3E (13/53)

I def need to learn L5E + EOLE before I start doing full solves (& also get better at the two intuitive steps), but overall pretty happy with the solutions I'm finding now

Next - D F' B' L2 F L D' F' U2 B L2 B D2 F' R2 F2 R2 L2 D2 L' D'


----------



## abunickabhi (Sep 2, 2021)

ottozing said:


> Woo Mehta lfg
> 
> y2 z'
> D' r' R' F' R U' B // FB (7)
> ...


z2 y
//edges GXVJ UQKF ENOM
//corners WEJG Uperm
https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=D_F-_...-_U_D-_:_[R_D_R-,_U2]]
[F2_R_B_:_[D,_R-_U_R]]
U' M2 U R E' F' E F R' U' M2 U 
F L U F' M' F E' U' L' E F' M
[r' U : [M', U2]] [E, R' U' R]
https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=D_F-_...-_U_D-_:_[R_D_R-,_U2]]
[F2_R_B_:_[D,_R-_U_R]]
[D R U' : [R' D' R, U2]]
[R B R' U D' : [R D R', U2]]
[F2 R B : [D, R' U R]]

Next: L' B2 L' D' B' R2 D2 B2 R D2 B' U2 F2 D2 L2 B U2 B' U2 F'


----------



## BenChristman1 (Sep 3, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: L' B2 L' D' B' R2 D2 B2 R D2 B' U2 F2 D2 L2 B U2 B' U2 F'


CFOP, 48 STM (with a bad cross)
R2 U' L' F' L' D L D // Cross
U2 S' L S // F2L 1
y L' U L U2 L U' L' // F2L 2
L F' L' F L' U L // F2L 3
R U' R' U R U' R' // F2L 4
r' U' R U' R' U2 r // OLL
M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U' M2 U' // PLL
ACN

Petrus but I broke it, lol (70 STM)
x2 y' // Inspection
L U' F' D' L U' L' // Pseudo 2x2x2
U' D' F U' D F' R' U' R // Pseudo 2x2x3
F' U2 M' U M // EO
y' U R2 U' R U R' U2 R U' R' U R U2 S' U2 S // F2L
U R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // OLL
R U R' U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 R U' R' U2 D // PLL
ACN

Next: L B' L2 U2 B' U2 R2 D2 L2 U2 F L2 U F' D' B' D2 R' U2 L'


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Sep 3, 2021)

Scramble: L B' L2 U2 B' U2 R2 D2 L2 U2 F L2 U F' D' B' D2 R' U2 L'

x' z // inspection
U F' U2 R D R' D R2 D' // FB
R U' M U' R U2 R U' R' U R2 U' R' // SB
R' F2 R2 U2' R' F' R U2' R2' F2 R // CMLL
U M2 U' M U M' U' M' U2 M' U' M U2 M' U //LSE

Next: B' L2 F' L2 R2 D2 B F2 L2 B' D' B' R' F' R D2 L U2 L2 F'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Sep 3, 2021)

Kaneki Uchiha said:


> Next: B' L2 F' L2 R2 D2 B F2 L2 B' D' B' R' F' R D2 L U2 L2 F'


YruRU: 57 STM
y //inspection
//1-3
U2 R F' S //CPLine
u' R' U' R u R' u r' //pEO Extension
U R' r U R' U' r' U2 r2 U' r2 //EOdM
R' U R' U' R U R' U2 R U' R2 U2 R U' R' U R //F2L
U R2 U R' U' R' U R U R' U R U' R U' R2 U //2GLL

Next: L2 B' U2 B' L2 R2 U2 B' L2 R2 F' U' L' F R D F L2 R U2 L


----------



## ottozing (Sep 3, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> YruRU: 57 STM
> y //inspection
> //1-3
> U2 R F' S //CPLine
> ...



R U' B2 L u' R' d B2' // FB 
R u' R' u' R2 u2' // 3QB
U F' U F2 R F' R' // EOLE
R U' R' U D' R U' R' D // Partial DCAL but realizing you can just do F2L
R' U' R' U R D' // F2L
R U R' U R U2' R' // OLL
U2' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U // PLL

Next - F2 L R2 U2 R2 B2 D B2 D R2 D L2 R2 F' R' D' B' L2 R F'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Sep 3, 2021)

ottozing said:


> Next - F2 L R2 U2 R2 B2 D B2 D R2 D L2 R2 F' R' D' B' L2 R F'


Mehta-APDR: 39 STM
U2 L2 U' R' D' //FB
R2 U R' u' R u' R2 //3QB
U' F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' //EOLE+6CO
R2 U S R2 S' //APDR
l' R' D2 R U R' D2 R U' R B2 //PLL

Next: F' L D' L' D' B' D2 R' D' L2 B R2 D2 L2 F2 U2 R2 B R2 L2 U2


----------



## ottozing (Sep 3, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Mehta-APDR: 39 STM
> U2 L2 U' R' D' //FB
> R2 U R' u' R u' R2 //3QB
> U' F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' //EOLE+6CO
> ...



x y'
D' F' L' R2' U' R B' // FB
u R2 E2 R // 3QB
U' R S R S' R' // EOLE
U2' R' U R' U' R U2 R' U' R U R // F2L
x' R2 D2 R' U2 R D2 R' U2 R' F2 // ZBLL

Next - F2 L2 D2 R F2 L B2 L' U2 B2 L' U' L R2 B' F' R' B' F'


----------



## ruffleduck (Sep 4, 2021)

ottozing said:


> Next - F2 L2 D2 R F2 L B2 L' U2 B2 L' U' L R2 B' F' R' B' F'


ZZ-CT

z
D' F L2 D2 F // EOcross
U' R' U' R // pair
U D' L U' L' D // pair
R U' R' U' R U R' // pair
U' L U L D L' U L D' L' U' L' // TSLE
R' U2 R' D' R U' R' D R U R U' R' U' R U // PLL 

next: R2 F' D2 L2 F' L2 D2 F' L2 B D2 U F L U F2 L D2 L' U'


----------



## ottozing (Sep 4, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> ZZ-CT
> 
> z
> D' F L2 D2 F // EOcross
> ...



x'
R' L' B2' R U2 R' U' R2 // FB+2
D u R' u // 3QB
R S R' S' U2 R' // EOLE while forcing TDR case with no pieces in U layer
R U' R' U D' R U' R' D U R U' R' // TDR (tried every pre-AUF & F/B mirror combo but the simplest approach case the best LL lmao)
r' F R' F' r R U2 R' U' R U // ZBLL

Next - U' B2 U2 B2 R2 D L2 D' B2 U R2 U2 R' D2 R2 D' L2 U' B R B'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Sep 4, 2021)

ottozing said:


> Next - U' B2 U2 B2 R2 D L2 D' B2 U R2 U2 R' D2 R2 D' L2 U' B R B'


Mehta-(Anti) APDR: 48 STM
U' R' D' L' U' L' M U2 M' //FB
R2 U' R' u2 R2 //3QB
E' R' F R F' //EOLE
U2 R' U2 R' U' R U' R //6CO
U2 R2 U R2 //Anti-APDR
U' R' U' R U2 R' U' R2 U R' U D' R U2 R' U' u2 //PLLCS+ABF

OS really does lower the movecount.

Next: R F' B2 D' F2 D' L2 F2 L2 F2 U' B2 L2 D' B' F U2 R U' F' D


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Sep 4, 2021)

I don't see much CFOP solves now...


----------



## Cubing Forever (Sep 4, 2021)

Melvintnh327 said:


> I don't see much CFOP solves now...


because other methods are cooler


----------



## ottozing (Sep 4, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Mehta-(Anti) APDR: 48 STM
> U' R' D' L' U' L' M U2 M' //FB
> R2 U' R' u2 R2 //3QB
> E' R' F R F' //EOLE
> ...



z2 x
U' D' L2 F R2 E R' D' // FB
U u2' R' u R' U' R u2 // 3QB
U R' F R F' // EOLE
U' R' U R U' D R' U2 R U' R' U R // DCAL
U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 // CDRLL+2
M U2 M' u // L3E

Next - U' F2 R U2 R' B2 L' U2 D2 R2 F U2 D2 B U2 F2 B' L U'


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Sep 4, 2021)

Petrus-CFOP hybrid, 62 HTM/STM.

L2 D2 U' L R' F2 U' // 2x2x2
R B2 R' D2 F' R' F R2 // 2x2x3
x2 F y' R U R' y L' U' L U L' U' L F' // F2L - 1
U2 L' U2 L U' L' U L // F2L
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' F' // OLL
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 // PLL

Next: U' B' U F' R2 U' F' U F2 R D2 R' L2 U2 B2 L' F2 R2 U2 D

me finally using a different method


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Sep 4, 2021)

Melvintnh327 said:


> Petrus-CFOP hybrid, 62 HTM/STM.
> 
> L2 D2 U' L R' F2 U' // 2x2x2
> R B2 R' D2 F' R' F R2 // 2x2x3
> ...


z y2 // inspection
U' B U' R' u // FB
U R' U' R r U r2 U' r U r' U' R // SB
(U) r U' r' F R' F' R // CMLL
M' U M U' M' U M' U2 M U2 M U M U2 M U2 M2 // LSE

Next: B2 D B2 U' F2 U' B2 R2 D' B2 U L2 B' F2 L' F2 L D' F' R2 U2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Sep 5, 2021)

Kaneki Uchiha said:


> Next: B2 D B2 U' F2 U' B2 R2 D' B2 U L2 B' F2 L' F2 L D' F' R2 U2


Mehta-APDR: 52 STM
x2
F R2 D F U' B' U' B' //FB
D2 E R' U' R' E2 R' //3QB
u U2 R F' U F R' //EOLE
R U R U2 R' U R' //6CO
U' R2 U R2 U' S' U2 S //APDR
D2 R' U' R U D' R2 U R' U R U' R U' R2 //PLL

The things you can do with ADF....

Next: F2 D' F2 U2 R2 F R2 U2 F' U2 F2 D2 U2 R' D F2 L2 D2 B D


----------



## ottozing (Sep 5, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Mehta-APDR: 52 STM
> x2
> F R2 D F U' B' U' B' //FB
> D2 E R' U' R' E2 R' //3QB
> ...


z' y2
U' R F D2 L2' U' L // FB
u R' u R' E' R // 3QB
U' F' U' F S' U S // EOLE
U2 R2 U R' U R U' R' U R U' R' U R' // TDR
D U2 R' U2' R F U' R' U R U R' U R U' F' // ZBLL

Next - U2 F2 D' R2 B2 D' L2 U B2 R2 U B' L' D2 U' L R2 F L F2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Sep 5, 2021)

ottozing said:


> Next - U2 F2 D' R2 B2 D' L2 U B2 R2 U B' L' D2 U' L R2 F L F2


Mehta-TDR: 48 STM
L2 F U F U2 R2 F R F' y2 R' U F' U2 F' R' //FB+3QB
u U R' F R F' R U' R' //EOLE
U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R U R' U x' R U2 R' U2 R' F R F' r U' L' U R' U' D' //TDR+ZBLL

the x' is actually an l R'

Next: B D2 L2 F2 D' B2 F2 U' L2 U2 F2 D' B' D F' L B2 U L2 D2


----------



## CodingCuber (Sep 5, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: B D2 L2 F2 D' B2 F2 U' L2 U2 F2 D' B' D F' L B2 U L2 D2


CFOP 55 STM(F perm ruined it)

F' D L' //cross

y L U' L' F' L U' F L' //F2L 1 + F2L 2&3 setup
U L U L' //F2L 2
U2 R U R' //F2L 3
U2 R' U R U2 R' U R //F2L 4

y' R' U' F U R U' R' F' R //OLL

y R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U' //PLL

Next: D2 L2 D' F2 R2 U R2 B2 U' B2 U2 L2 R B L' F2 L2 R F' R' F D


----------



## ottozing (Sep 6, 2021)

CodingCuber said:


> CFOP 55 STM(F perm ruined it)
> 
> F' D L' //cross
> 
> ...



z2 y
D' F R U2' L D U' // Cross
R' U' R // 1st pair
y' U' R' U F R2 U' R' // JSS+3rd pair setup
U R' U' R2 U R' U' R U2' R' F' // 3rd+4th pairs
r' U' R U' R' U2 r // OLL
U R U R' U' D R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 U D' // PLL

Next - B2 R' B2 L' D2 L' D2 L' F2 U2 R2 B2 F' L' U2 L U L R B D'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Sep 6, 2021)

ottozing said:


> Next - B2 R' B2 L' D2 L' D2 L' F2 U2 R2 B2 F' L' U2 L U L R B D'


CFOP: 62 STM
L D L B' D L U' L2 U L D //xcross
B' U' B2 r' U' r U R' U R f R2 f' //pairs
D F' U F U F' U2 F //pseudopair
U2 F S' R U' R' S R U2 R' U' F' //OLL
U R' (U' D') R2 U R' D R (U' D') R2 D R U R D' U' //TTLL+ABF

Wow, I'm so bad at CFOP!

Next: L U' R L2 F2 D2 L D' B' D2 F2 L2 U R2 D F2 D F2 U2 L2 B2


----------



## tsmosher (Sep 6, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> CFOP: 62 STM
> L D L B' D L U' L2 U L D //xcross
> B' U' B2 r' U' r U R' U R f R2 f' //pairs
> D F' U F U F' U2 F //pseudopair
> ...



y x'
S U r u' r U2 M2 // Mehta FB (7)
u R U2 R u2 // 3QB (5/12)
U R' U R U2 R' U R // BR pair (8/20)
U R' F R F' // EO (5/25)
R U2 R' U' R U R' // LS (7/32)
U R U R' U L' U R U' L U2 R' // COLL (12/44)
M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 // EPLL (7/51)
U // AUF (1/52)

NEXT: R' F2 B' L F2 U B2 R' F2 L2 U2 D2 B2 U2 F D2 F R2 D2 R2 U


----------



## CodingCuber (Sep 7, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: R' F2 B' L F2 U B2 R' F2 L2 U2 D2 B2 U2 F D2 F R2 D2 R2 U


Please excuse my amateur roux skills
Roux, 59 STM 

z2 y

R' U' M F U R2 U L U L'
U R' U2 R' U' L F L' U' M U2 M' U2 L' B' L M'

R U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R'
U' M' U M U2 M' U M

M2 U M' U2 M U2 M2

U M' U2 M' U2 M2

Next: D' L2 R2 D2 F2 D B2 F2 R2 D' L2 U B U' L' U2 B F' D2 L2 D'


----------



## tsmosher (Sep 7, 2021)

CodingCuber said:


> Please excuse my amateur roux skills
> Roux, 59 STM
> 
> z2 y
> ...



y x'
B' M' U M2 // mixed Mehta FB (4)
R u U R u // Belt (5/9)
M U M' U2 M U M' // EOLL (7/16)
R2 U R2 U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' // F2L (11/27)
S U2 S' // DL edge (3/30)
U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R2 U R' U R U2 R' // COLL (14/44)
d M' U2 M' U M U2 M // L5EP (8/52)

NEXT: D R B2 D2 L D2 F2 R' U2 F2 R2 D2 R D R B F U F2 R' B'


----------



## BenChristman1 (Sep 7, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: D R B2 D2 L D2 F2 R' U2 F2 R2 D2 R D R B F U F2 R' B'


CFOP, 48 STM
y2 // Inspection
U L U' L F' D2 // Cross
U' R U R' F U F' // F2L 1
U L U2 L' F' U F // F2L 2
U' f R' f' U' L U' L' // F2L 3 & 4
r U' r2 U r2 U r2 U' r // OLL
R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 L R U2 // PLL
ACN

Roux, 46 STM
y2 // Inspection
U' F2 U D' R' U' D' R f' L' f // FB
U' R2 U R2 U2 R U R U R' U r U' r' // SB
U R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' // CMLL
U' M U M U2 M2 U M U2 M' U // L6E
ACN

ZZ, 50 STM
y // Inspection
F R' B U B' D R' D // EO Cross
D2 R' U R D2 R' U R U R' U R U2 L' U L // 2 Pairs
U L U L' R U R' U2 R U2 R' // Other 2 Pairs & WV
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U // PLL
ACN

Mehta-OS (Anti-APDR), 54 STM
y' // Inspection
R U' R' L2 D2 U' F2 U2 F2 U' F2 // FB+1
R E R' u2 f' U f // EO Belt
U R U R' U' R2 U' R2 U' R U R' // 6CO
U2 R2 U' R2 U R2 U2 R2 // Anti-APDR
U x R2 F R F' R U2 r' U r U2 x' // PLL
R2 U2 R2 U' D' // Finish
ACN

Mehta-TDR, 45 STM
y' // Inspection
R U' R' L2 D2 U' F2 U2 F2 U' F2 // FB+1
R E R' u2 f' U f // EO Belt
U' R U' R2 U' R U2 R2 U' R // TDR
U' F R' U' R2 U' R2 U2 F R F' R U' R' F' U2 D' // ZBLL
ACN

Next: F L' R2 F2 D2 U2 B' R2 B D2 B F L U2 F L D' B U


----------



## CodingCuber (Sep 7, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: D R B2 D2 L D2 F2 R' U2 F2 R2 D2 R D R B F U F2 R' B'


CFOP but with weird slice moves everywhere that achieve nothing, 56 STM

z'

S' R D L F' D'

L U M U' R' U
x U L U L'
U' L' U' L U L' U' L
U' F R' F' R

y' L' U' L U' L' U L U L F' L' F

y' D' R U R' U' D R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 U2

Next: use previous person's scramble because I realise that I have been ninja'd while writing my solution


----------



## abunickabhi (Sep 11, 2021)

CodingCuber said:


> CFOP but with weird slice moves everywhere that achieve nothing, 56 STM
> 
> z'
> 
> ...


z2 y
//edges VERG JONL TBXB
//corners GFXO RESM
https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=F_L-_..._[U,_R-_D-_R]]__[R-_D_R,_U]&title=3x3 example
M U' M2 S' D S M' D' M' U M' //UF-DR-LU-BD-RU
R2 E R' U' R' E R U R' E2 //UF-LF-RF-RB-BL
[U : [L2, S']] [U M U : [M, U2]]
https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=F_L-_..._[U,_R-_D-_R]]__[R-_D_R,_U]&title=3x3 example
[L, U' R' U]
[D2 R : [U', R D' R']]
[l' U : [R D R', U2]]
[D : [U, R' D' R]] [R' D R, U]


Next: F2 R B2 L2 B2 R' D2 R' F2 R B' F' U B' R U2 F2 U' B R


----------



## ruffleduck (Sep 11, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: F2 R B2 L2 B2 R' D2 R' F2 R B' F' U B' R U2 F2 U' B R


x y2 // inspection
U' R' L' F' D2 L' U2 L' D' R' // XEOcross
L' U L U' L' U L // pair
R U R2' U' R // pair
R' D' R U' R' D R // TSLE
U2 D R2 F2 R F' R U R2 F2 r U M R D' U // TTLL
view at CubeDB.net
Next: R B L2 D2 L2 B2 R2 D L2 B2 D U L2 U' F' D2 L' B' L2 B' U


----------



## LukasCubes (Sep 11, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> x y2 // inspection
> U' R' L' F' D2 L' U2 L' D' R' // XEOcross
> L' U L U' L' U L // pair
> R U R2' U' R // pair
> ...


Scramble: R B L2 D2 L2 B2 R2 D L2 B2 D U L2 U' F' D2 L' B' L2 B' U

Method: Triangular Waterman

z2 // Inspection (0/0)
R U R' U L // Triangle (5/5)
y2 U R U2 R' U F' U2 F' R2 F2 // 1LLS + Single Edge (10/15)
x y M2 U2 R U' M' U R' U2 // E2L Pair (8/23)
R2 U' M2 U // Single Edge (4/27)
R U' M U // LMCF rBDR set Alg (4/31)
F2 M2 F2 R2 L' // Permute Midges (5/36)

The 1LLS case was pretty bad (not that many 10 movers) but the LMCF rBDR set was really lucky as I got a 3 move alg after the R set up.

Next: B U2 R' D L2 F2 D F' B2 L' U2 F2 U2 B2 L' D2 R F2 U2 L'


----------



## tsmosher (Sep 11, 2021)

LukasCubes said:


> Scramble: R B L2 D2 L2 B2 R2 D L2 B2 D U L2 U' F' D2 L' B' L2 B' U
> 
> Method: Triangular Waterman
> 
> ...



y2 x' // YruRU
F' U F U S2 // CP line (5)
U' M U2 M2 // dM (4/9)
U' R2 u' U' R2 U' R' u' // 3QB (8/17)
R2 U2 // B pair (2/19)
R' U' R' U S' U' S // EO (7/26)
R U' R' // LE (3/29)
U' R U2 R' U R' U2 R U R' U R2 U R' // CLS (14/43)
S' U2 S // L5EP (3/46)
U' // AUF (1/47)

Next: F L' D F2 U F2 R' U2 F' L2 B R2 F U2 L2 U2 D' R'


----------



## ruffleduck (Sep 11, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> Next: F L' D F2 U F2 R' U2 F' L2 B R2 F U2 L2 U2 D' R'


ZZ-CT 43 STM

y2 // inspection
U2 R' F' R D L2 D R' // EOcross (8)
U' R' U R // 1st pair (4)
R U' R' U' L U L' // 2nd pair (7)
R U' R' // 3rd pair (3)
U R' D R U' R' D' R // TSLE
D2 U R2' U2' R2 U S R2' S' U R2 U' D2 // TTLL (13)

Next: U2 B2 L2 F2 L2 F2 D' L2 U' L2 U' L' F' U L' F L' D2 R' F D'


----------



## abunickabhi (Sep 11, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> ZZ-CT 43 STM
> 
> y2 // inspection
> U2 R' F' R D L2 D R' // EOcross (8)
> ...




z2 y
//edges SMJA EQDC TPUO
//corners CBTQ MBAX FC
https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=U2_B2..._U-]]
[R-_:_[U-,_R-_D-_R]]
&title=3x3 example
U R f' M' U M S U' F R' U' //UF-RD-BR-LF-UL
U' M' U L2 U2 S U' S' U M U2 L2 //UF-LU-LD-DF-UR
[U L' : [E', L2]] [M' : [U R U', M2]]
https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=U2_B2..._U-]]
[R-_:_[U-,_R-_D-_R]]
&title=3x3 example
[R2 :[B2, R F R']]
[R U' D' : [R' U R, D2]]
[U D' : [R D' R', U2]]
[D R D' R' : [R' D R, U']]
[R' : [U', R' D' R]]


Next: B U D2 B R2 U F2 D2 F' R D2 B2 R2 D2 R2 L U2 R U2 F2


----------



## CodingCuber (Sep 13, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: B U D2 B R2 U F2 D2 F' R D2 B2 R2 D2 R2 L U2 R U2 F2


CFOP, 52 STM

z2 

L B' D' F' D

U' R' U R F U2 F'
L U L' U L U' L'
U' R' U R U2 R' U R
F' U' F2 R' F'

U' F U R U' R' F' R

y' x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 B

Next: U' F2 U' R2 U' L2 F2 L2 F2 D L2 D' B R F' R' U' L' R' U' R' F2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Sep 13, 2021)

CodingCuber said:


> Next: U' F2 U' R2 U' L2 F2 L2 F2 D L2 D' B R F' R' U' L' R' U' R' F2


CFOP: 66 STM
R' B' D' L B D' R // cross
L' U L U' L U L' // 1st pair
U F U' R U2 R' F' // 2nd pair
R' U R U' R' U R // 3rd pair
U2 F R' F' R U R U R' // 4th pair
U r U R' U R U' R' U R U2 r' // OLL
U R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R2 D U' R' U R D' U2 // PLL






Next:
D B' R U2 F' R' L2 D F R' B2 D2 R' F2 U2 D2 L2 B2 D2 L'


----------



## LukasCubes (Sep 13, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> D B' R U2 F' R' L2 D F R' B2 D2 R' F2 U2 D2 L2 B2 D2 L'


LMCF 40STM

U2 F' R2 U R' F' U2 F' R2 U S' // Corners + 1 Edge
z' l U M' U' // E2L Pair
r2 U M U' L U M' U' // E2L Pair
E' R2 E // Single Edge
x2 l' U M U' // E2L Pair
xU' M' U' M U M U' M U2 R'// L5E Alg

Next: R U' D R' U2 F' U' R2 F R2 B R2 L2 D2 F' B' R2 B' D F


----------



## RedstoneTim (Sep 13, 2021)

LukasCubes said:


> Next: R U' D R' U2 F' U' R2 F R2 B R2 L2 D2 F' B' R2 B' D F


EOMR, 31 STM

z'
S E F D' L' D L D2 F2 // FBEO
U2 R' U' M2 // Stripe
U' R' U' R2 U R' // Right square
U2 R' U' // 3c
R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R' // L3C

Next: U' L2 D2 U' B2 U R2 U' L2 U' B2 F' L B' L B2 U' B2 R D' U'


----------



## LukasCubes (Sep 13, 2021)

RedstoneTim said:


> Next: U' L2 D2 U' B2 U R2 U' L2 U' B2 F' L B' L B2 U' B2 R D' U'


How you get 31? whatever I got 43

U' R F' U R2 U R' U' E2 // Corners
U' M' U // Single Edge
x F' M F R U M U' // E2L Pair
x U M2 U' L2 U' M2 U // E2L Pair
x2 U M' U' l' U M' U' // E2L Pair
M2 U' M U M' U' M' U' M2 U2 // L5E Alg

43 STM
Next: L2 D' U2 B2 R2 D2 L2 U' L2 U' L2 F2 L B' D' F' D' B U' L' D2


----------



## ottozing (Sep 14, 2021)

LukasCubes said:


> How you get 31? whatever I got 43
> 
> U' R F' U R2 U R' U' E2 // Corners
> U' M' U // Single Edge
> ...


Mehta CFOP hybrid time

x z'
D' B' R' D L' B2 (FB)
u' R' u R2 E R2' (3QB+1 D layer corner)
D' U2 r U2' r' U r U' r' (PSF2L-1 with pre-AUF to force free pair)
R U R' D (F2L)
U' F U R U' R' F' (OLL)
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U (PLL)

Next - U' L U2 R U2 R2 F2 R' D2 R D2 R2 F' D U2 B F L2 U F2


----------



## LukasCubes (Sep 14, 2021)

ottozing said:


> Mehta CFOP hybrid time
> 
> x z'
> D' B' R' D L' B2 (FB)
> ...


U2 R2 F' R F' U' F S2 // All Corners + 2 Centers + 1 Edge
z B' U' M' U B // E2L Pair
x L2 F M F' M' U' M' U // E2L Pair
x L' M U' M' U L U' M U // E2L Pair
M U' M' U2 M' U' R // L5E Alg

LMCF 37 Moves with L5E

Next: U' F2 D' B U2 F' R' B' L F2 L' D2 F2 U2 B2 R' F2 L2 U2 F


----------



## tsmosher (Sep 15, 2021)

LukasCubes said:


> U2 R2 F' R F' U' F S2 // All Corners + 2 Centers + 1 Edge
> z B' U' M' U B // E2L Pair
> x L2 F M F' M' U' M' U // E2L Pair
> x L' M U' M' U L U' M U // E2L Pair
> ...



r F u2 R u' R u M2 u // FB (9)
M' R' U R U2 R2 U2 r U r' R' M' U' R // SB (14/23)
M F R U R' U' F' U' M2 U' M2 // EOdM (11/34)
U' R U2 R' U2 L' U R U' x' M' // COLL (11/45)
d M2 U' M' U2 M U' M U2 M // L5EP (10/55)

NEXT: 
L' D R U L2 F U F2 D2 F U2 F D2 F' D2 R2 L2 F2 R2 L B2


----------



## ottozing (Sep 16, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> r F u2 R u' R u M2 u // FB (9)
> M' R' U R U2 R2 U2 r U r' R' M' U' R // SB (14/23)
> M F R U R' U' F' U' M2 U' M2 // EOdM (11/34)
> U' R U2 R' U2 L' U R U' x' M' // COLL (11/45)
> ...


x y
F2 U R' B2 U E R2' E' L // FB
R2 u2' R' u' U' R // 2ECE
U y L' U2 L U' L' U L // 3rd pair
u U' R U' B r' U r B2 R' // VLS
E R' U2' R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 // PLL

Next - D' B D' U B2 R2 U' L2 D' F2 R2 B2 L2 U L' U' F L F D L'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Sep 16, 2021)

ottozing said:


> Next - D' B D' U B2 R2 U' L2 D' F2 R2 B2 L2 U L' U' F L F D L'


Mehta-CDRLL: 48 STM
x' y' //inspection
r' U' S' R M U' M2 S' U S M //FB
E2 R u' R' U2 R' //3QB
u' F' U' F //EOLE
U R2 U' R2 U' R U2 R' U R U R' //DCAL
U2 R UD' R U R' U2D R' //CDRLL
U' S' U2 S U //L5EP

YruRU: 39 STM with NMB
z x' //inspection
//1-2
r' U' S' //CPline
U2 u2 r u' R u R2 u2 r //pEO Extension
U2 R r U' r U2 r2 //EOdM
R U2 R U2 R U R2 U R' U R U2 R U S' U2 S U //pseudo 2G spam

Next: B2 L2 D2 F2 D2 U' B2 U2 L2 U L2 R' U L2 D2 F2 R' B F D'


----------



## tsmosher (Sep 17, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Mehta-CDRLL: 48 STM
> x' y' //inspection
> r' U' S' R M U' M2 S' U S M //FB
> E2 R u' R' U2 R' //3QB
> ...



R' u' B R U r' // Mehta FB (6)
U' R u R2 u2 // 3QB (5/11)
R U R' U' R U2 R' U' R U R'
d' R U2 R' U R U' R' // SB (19/30)
E2 y' R' F' U' F U' R U R' U R // CMLL (12/42)
M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 // EPLL (7/49)

NEXT: 
B L2 D2 F' L2 R2 U2 B L2 B' D2 F' D' F2 U2 R F L R2 D2 F'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Sep 18, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> B L2 D2 F' L2 R2 U2 B L2 B' D2 F' D' F2 U2 R F L R2 D2 F'


Mehta-TDR: 41 STM
z2 //inspection
B U2 B' F'S U' S' //FB
u U2 R' E2 R E R //3QB
U' F R' F2 U' F U R //EOLE
U R2 U S R2 S' //TDR
U' f' U f R2 S' R U' R' S U R E' //ZBLL+ABF

Next: F2 U' B' D F2 L2 U2 R2 D2 U R2 U' F2 L2 B' F2 D2 L R B R'


----------



## abunickabhi (Sep 18, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Mehta-TDR: 41 STM
> z2 //inspection
> B U2 B' F'S U' S' //FB
> u U2 R' E2 R E R //3QB
> ...



z2 y
//edges GBAU PLIN STPD XB
//corners EUIG WTNC
https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=F2_U-..._[R_D-_R-,_U-]]
[U,_R-_D_R]&title=3x3 example
F R' F M F' R F' M U' M2 U //UF-RU-UB-UL-DB
F2 E F' R2 F' E' F R2 F' //UF-FR-BL-FL-RB
D' S L F M' F' M L' S' D //UF-RD-DL-FR-DF
[U M U : [M, U2]]
https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=F2_U-..._[R_D-_R-,_U-]]
[U,_R-_D_R]&title=3x3 example
[D R : [R D' R', U2]]
F' r U R' U' r' F R
[R : [R D' R', U']]
[U, R' D R]


Next: B D2 F U' F R2 B R D F2 D2 L2 F2 D' L2 D' L2 F2 D


----------



## ruffleduck (Sep 18, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: B D2 F U' F R2 B R D F2 D2 L2 F2 D' L2 D' L2 F2 D


Nautilus 47 STM
y' z'
u' R2 E' R U r B / // FB (7)
R r U r U' R S' U' S // NSB (9)
U' M' U' M F' U' F // EODF
U R U R' U R U' R' // CO
U f' L' F U2 F' U' F U' F' L U' f R U R' // PLSLL (16)

Next: U2 R2 D L2 B2 D2 U' L2 F2 R2 B' L2 R' B2 F2 U R' B' U2 F


----------



## abunickabhi (Sep 18, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> Next: U2 R2 D L2 B2 D2 U' L2 F2 R2 B' L2 R' B2 F2 U R' B' U2 F


z2 y
//edges AKVF ITRM DN
//corners UMJX AGFT OC
https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=U2_R2..._U-_R-,_D]]
[R_D-_R-,_U-]
&title=3x3 example
U S' U' L U2 L' S L U2 L' //UF-UL-LB-DR-BU
[U: D M' U' S' L' S E L u M D' ]//UF-FL-DL-BD-BR
[U F : [E, R2]]
https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=U2_R2..._U-_R-,_D]]
[R_D-_R-,_U-]
&title=3x3 example
[D R : [U', R D' R']]
[U R' : [F2, R D' R' D]]
[U' R : [R D R', U2]]
[U' D R' U : [R U' R', D]]
[R D' R', U']

Next: B R' L2 U2 F D2 L2 D2 B F R2 B U2 R' D' U2 B2 R' U L B'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Sep 20, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: B R' L2 U2 F D2 L2 D2 B F R2 B U2 R' D' U2 B2 R' U L B'


Mehta-TDR: 55 STM(I'm so inefficient)
R2 L2 B' U' R2 F U' L U2 L' //FB
R U2 R' L' U L D u R //3QB
R U R' F' U F2 R F' R' //EOLE
U R U R' D' U2 R U R' //TDR
U2D' F R U' R' S U' R U f' U R2 F R F' R U2 //ZBLL

Next: B D2 U2 R' F2 U2 L2 B2 U2 R2 B2 R2 F R' D' R B' L F' D'


----------



## tsmosher (Sep 20, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Mehta-TDR: 55 STM(I'm so inefficient)
> R2 L2 B' U' R2 F U' L U2 L' //FB
> R U2 R' L' U L D u R //3QB
> R U R' F' U F2 R F' R' //EOLE
> ...



y x' // Mehta-CP
R' u F2 // CP line (3)
M E' R' u R r U' r' u r2 // belt (10/13)
u' M' U M U M' U2 M' U2 M2 // EOdM (10/23)
U' R' U R U2 R2 U' R U2 R // TDR (10/33)
U' R U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' // COLL (12/45)
E2 // AEF (1/46)

NEXT: U2 L2 F R' U' R2 D R' D2 L2 D2 F2 R2 F B2 R2 B' L2 U2 B2


----------



## LukasCubes (Sep 20, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: U2 L2 F R' U' R2 D R' D2 L2 D2 F2 R2 F B2 R2 B' L2 U2 B2


Method: Petrus-ZB Hybrid (can reach low movecounts than Petrus and ZB

(40STM)
x2 B' U' r' U2 r F2 U F2 // Petrus 223
R' U R' U2 R U R U2 R2 // F2L-1
y R U R' U R U' R' // ZBLS
R' U' R U R U' R' U2 R L U' R2 U L' U2 R // ZBLL

Next 
R D2 B2 D R2 F2 U R2 U' F2 U' R2 F U' L' F2 R B L2 D


----------



## GRVigo (Sep 20, 2021)

LukasCubes said:


> Next
> R D2 B2 D R2 F2 U R2 U' F2 U' R2 F U' L' F2 R B L2 D



CFOP 39 STM

F' B2 D' B R D R' // XCross
F' U' F B U' B' // F2L 2
L U' L' F' U' F // F2L 3
U2 L U L' B' U' B // F2L 4
r2 F2 R U' R' F R F' U R' F2 r2 // 1LLL
U' // AUF


Roux 35 STM

z y' // Inspection

B' L' F2 L2 D' F' R' L' // First block
U2 R' U2 R U F R' F' // Second block
(U') R U2 R' U2 R' F R F' // CMLL
M U' M' U' M2 U M' U2 M' U // L6E


Petrus 40 STM

z' x // Inspection

L' U2 R U B2 // Block
F2 U' R2 F R F2 // Expanded block
B U' B' U B U2 B' R' // EO
B U B' U2 B U B' // F2L
(U2) L' U' L F L' U' L U L F' L2 U L // ZBLL


Next: R2 U2 F' U2 D B U2 D B D B F D U R D2 U' B2 D B'


----------



## LukasCubes (Sep 21, 2021)

GRVigo said:


> Next: R2 U2 F' U2 D B U2 D B D B F D U R D2 U' B2 D B'


I used belt method and got a 52 move solution
L U' L R U2 R' // Belt (6/6)
M' U' M U' M' U' M // EO (7/13)
B2 u E' U F2 L2 D' L2 y' R' D' R U' R' D R y2 // 123 Block on Bottom (15/28)
U' R U' R' U D' R U R' U' R U R' // TDR (13/41)
y2 R U2 M' F' r2 F' r2 F U2 r' E' // ZBLL (11/52)


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Sep 21, 2021)

LukasCubes said:


> I used belt method and got a 52 move solution
> L U' L R U2 R' // Belt (6/6)
> M' U' M U' M' U' M // EO (7/13)
> B2 u E' U F2 L2 D' L2 y' R' D' R U' R' D R y2 // 123 Block on Bottom (15/28)
> ...


If a 52 move solution is considered surprising for an example solve I don't think it's a good method. Just curious, did you know those algs?


----------



## LukasCubes (Sep 22, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> If a 52 move solution is considered surprising for an example solve I don't think it's a good method.


Belt is terrible lol I agree


TheCubingCuber347 said:


> Just curious, did you know those algs?


I knew everything up until TDR and ZBLL


----------



## ruffleduck (Sep 22, 2021)

Scramble: D2 L D2 R2 D2 U2 B2 R' D2 L B2 R B' F' D' B' U L2 R' F' L R' 



ZZ-COP example solve 1 - CubeDB - Online Reconstruction Tool



R D F U B' R' F2 D' // EOcross
R' U' R L' U L // FL pair
R U2 R' U D' R U' R' D // BR pair
L U L' U' L U L' // BL pair
U R U' R' // CO
F' U F U' L D R' F R F' D' L' R U' R' // PLSLL

Next: F2 U' F2 L B' D2 R' F L2 U2 B' D2 F2 R2 F' U2 F2 R2 U F'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Sep 23, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> Next: F2 U' F2 L B' D2 R' F L2 U2 B' D2 F2 R2 F' U2 F2 R2 U F'


Mehta-CDRLL with crazy cancellations:
x2 // inspection
R B' D' F L2 R' U2 R //FB
d2 R u' R2 u U' R2 //3QB
u2 F R F' R' //EOLE
U2 R2 U' R' U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U R' U' R' U' R' U R U u2 //last 11 pieces
[view at CubeDB.net]( https://cubedb.net/?puzzle=3&scramb...R2_U_R-_U-_R-_U-_R-_U_R_U_u2_//last_11_pieces )

Next: F R U' L D' R' F' R' F' R F2 B2 L F2 B2 D2 B2 L' F2


----------



## Megaminx lover (Sep 24, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Mehta-CDRLL with crazy cancellations:
> x2 // inspection
> R B' D' F L2 R' U2 R //FB
> d2 R u' R2 u U' R2 //3QB
> ...


z2//inspection
F D U R' D2 F//cross
U' R' U' R U' f R f'//BR
U' f' L' f//BL
U' F2 L F2 L'//FL
R U R' U2 R U' R'//FR
R' U' F' U F R//OLL
M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2//PLL








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net




Next: F R D' F2 D2 F R2 U2 B D2 F2 U2 F2 R F2 L2 F' D2 F' U'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Sep 24, 2021)

Megaminx lover said:


> Next: F R D' F2 D2 F R2 U2 B D2 F2 U2 F2 R F2 L2 F' D2 F' U'


ZZ-OP: 56 STM
D2 F U L' U2 R2 L2 U B2 F' U' F L//EOCross
U2 L' U' L U2 R U' R' U R U M' B2 r' //left pairs
R U R2 U2 R' U' R U R U R2 U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' //Right pairs+OCLL
M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 U2 //PLL

That EOCross tho.....

Next: L' R2 F' D2 L2 U2 F L2 F' U2 F D2 F2 D' R' B2 D' B R2 B2


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Sep 24, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: L' R2 F' D2 L2 U2 F L2 F' U2 F D2 F2 D' R' B2 D' B R2 B2


*Tymon mode activate* CFOP (57 STM)
z2 R D L U’ R B’ R2 // Pseudo X-cross
U y’ D L U L’ // Pseudo pair #2
D R’ U’ R U’ y’ D’ R U’ R’ // Pseudo pair #3
y’ D L’ U2 L U L’ U’ L // Pair #4
R2 D’ R U2 R’ D R U2 R // OLL
R’ U’ F’ R U R’ U’ R’ F R2 U’ R’ U’ R U R’ U R U’ // PLL

Damn F-perm always ruining my solves…


----------



## Cuberstache (Sep 25, 2021)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> *Tymon mode activate* CFOP (57 STM)
> z2 R D L U’ R B’ R2 // Pseudo X-cross
> U y’ D L U L’ // Pseudo pair #2
> D R’ U’ R U’ y’ D’ R U’ R’ // Pseudo pair #3
> ...


A true Tymon-style finish also solves your problem with F-perm... 
U R' U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 R U' R' U2 R' U' // ZBLL


----------



## LukasCubes (Sep 25, 2021)

Cuberstache said:


> A true Tymon-style finish also solves your problem with F-perm...
> U R' U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 R U' R' U2 R' U' // ZBLL


more than 20 move ZBLL ewww disgusting


----------



## GenTheThief (Sep 25, 2021)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> Next: L U2 F2 L B2 L F2 L' F2 D2 L2 R' U B D B' L2 R2 B' R' B2



x2 // Inspection
F U2 R' D' B' R2 D // EOLine+1
R' L' U' L U L' // LF
U x M U2 // LB
R2 U' R2 U L' // RB
U' R U R' // RF
Fw2 U' Fw L2 Fw' U Fw L2 Fw // L3C
*34 STM*


Next: B2 U2 B U D2 F U2 F' R' F2 U R2 U' F2 D F2 D2 B2 R2 D2


----------



## ruffleduck (Sep 25, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: L' R2 F' D2 L2 U2 F L2 F' U2 F D2 F2 D' R' B2 D' B R2 B2



ZZ-COP 41 STM



CubeDB - Online Reconstruction Tool


x' z' // inspection
F U' R2 F' U2 S2 // EOcross
L U L2 U2 L // FL pair
U R' U2 R // BR pair
U L U2 L' U' L U L' // BL pair
U2 R U2 R' // CO
U F' R' U' R U' R' U2 R U' F R U R' // PLSLL

Next: D' R2 B2 D2 L2 B2 U' R2 B2 U2 R2 F' L D B' L2 B2 L' U B F'


----------



## tsmosher (Sep 25, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> ZZ-COP 41 STM
> 
> 
> 
> ...



x' y z' // Nautilus? Mehta? Petrus? You decide.
B2 E' M' U2 M2 // Mehta FB + DFR (5)
U2 R' U' R // finish belt (4/9)
u' R2 E2 R2 // align --> Nautilus block (4/13)
R B' R2 B R' // Beginner's Mehta EO (5/18)
U' R D R' U' R D' R // DCAL --> F2L (8/26)
S' R U R' S U R U' B U' B' R' // Eamon's OO COLL (12/38)
M2 U M U2 M' U M2 U2 // Ua-EPLL (8/46)

NEXT: D' F' L' B D2 B' D' L U' B L B2 L U2 B2 L' D2 F2 D2 R2 B2


----------



## Cuberstache (Sep 25, 2021)

LukasCubes said:


> more than 20 move ZBLL ewww disgusting


Idk I just picked the first alg from speedcubedb, I don't actually know that case. Seemed pretty fast though.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Sep 25, 2021)

Cuberstache said:


> U R' U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 R U' R' U2 R' U' // ZBLL


(U2) R U2 R' U2 R' UD R2 D' R' D R2' U' R D' is better(and eyy I actually know that ZBLL)



tsmosher said:


> NEXT: D' F' L' B D2 B' D' L U' B L B2 L U2 B2 L' D2 F2 D2 R2 B2


ZB: 55 STM
F' U' B2 R2 D R B' R2 U f' L2 f R//XCross
R' U2 R U' R' U R //pair
F U F' U L' U' L //pair
U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R' U' S' R U' R' S //ZBLS
U R2 F' R U S' R U' R' f R B U B' //ZBLL

ZB is fun to use once in a while also eyy I know this ZBLL too

Next: R' U2 L B' L' U' R F' L2 F L2 F R2 B U2 B U2 F2 D L2


----------



## LukasCubes (Sep 25, 2021)

Cuberstache said:


> Idk I just picked the first alg from speedcubedb, I don't actually know that case. Seemed pretty fast though.


not all FRU gen algs are fast


Cubing Forever said:


> (U2) R U2 R' U2 R' UD R2 D' R' D R2' U' R D' is better(and eyy I actually know that ZBLL)


much better


----------



## ruffleduck (Sep 25, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: R' U2 L B' L' U' R F' L2 F L2 F R2 B U2 B U2 F2 D L2


ZZ-COP 51 STM


CubeDB - Online Reconstruction Tool


y z' // inspection
D2 F' D' L2 B L2 // EOcross
U2 R' U' R // BR
L U' L' U' L' U' L // FL
U R U R' U L U L' // BL
U R U R' U' R U' R' // CO
U2 R' F R2 U' R' U R U R' F' R U' R2' F R F' U // TTLL

Next: F U2 D' L U F' U L' B' L2 D2 B2 R' U2 F2 L U2 F2 U2 L'


----------



## GRVigo (Sep 25, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> Next: F U2 D' L U F' U L' B' L2 D2 B2 R' U2 F2 L U2 F2 U2 L'



CFOP 35 STM

z // Inspection

D' B' D' L' F' B2 U2 B2 // XXCross
L' U' L F U F' // F2L 3
F' U' F // F2L 4
(y) r U r' U2 r U' r' F R U2 R' U2 r U2 r' F // 1LLL
U // AUF


Next: R2 F2 L' R F' R' L' B' L' F' B L2 B2 L' R2 B U2 B' L' D2


----------



## BenChristman1 (Sep 26, 2021)

GRVigo said:


> Next: R2 F2 L' R F' R' L' B' L' F' B L2 B2 L' R2 B U2 B' L' D2


CN CFOP, 46 STM
z // Inspection
D L2 U2 R' U' R2 U R' U2 F2 // X-Cross
U' f' L' f // F2L 2
U R U' R' f R f' // F2L 3
U' R U R' // F2l 4
U2 r U R' U R U2 r' // OLL
U2 R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2 f R' f' U' // PLL
ACN

FreeFOP, 37 STM
y2 // Inspection
B U2 B U2 B U' L' U L U2 R U R U R2 U R S U2 S' // lots of stuff
U' M' U' M U' M' U2 M // EODF
U R' F' r U R U' r' F // ZBLL
ACN

Columns, 47 STM
y' // Inspection
D2 R2 U' F' U F' // 2 pairs
U F' U2 S' L f U2 R U R' U' F' U' F // other 2 pairs
U2 R U2' R2' F R F' R U2' R' // CMLL
U2 S' U S // EO
M' U2 M S U2 S U' S2 U' S U2 S' U' // L8E
ACN

Next: D L B2 L2 D2 F2 R2 U2 R D2 R F2 U B L R2 F L2 B2 U


----------



## ruffleduck (Sep 26, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next: D L B2 L2 D2 F2 R2 U2 R D2 R F2 U B L R2 F L2 B2 U


ZZ-COP 46 STM


CubeDB - Online Reconstruction Tool


z // inspection
F' U' R' S R U B2 // EOcross
R' U' R U R' U2' R // BR
L' U' L2 U // BL
L2 U L U' L' U' L // FL
U' R U2 R' U2 R U2 R' // CO
F' R U2 F U F' U R' F R U R' U // PLSLL

Next: U' F R B' L2 D' F2 D F U F2 U2 F2 U' F2 R2 D2 R2 D R2 D


----------



## LukasCubes (Sep 26, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> Next: U' F R B' L2 D' F2 D F U F2 U2 F2 U' F2 R2 D2 R2 D R2 D


Method I created (Triangular Waterman)
f2 u L' U2 R2 // Pseudo Triangle
U F' U2 F' R2 F U2 F // 1LLS
x y R U M' U2 M U // E2L Pair
E R2 E' // Single Edge
x M' U' M U // E2L Pair
x' M U M U' M' U' M U' M2 U2 L' R2 // Last 5 Edges
ACN

Next: B D F D2 U2 F' L2 B2 F L2 F2 R B L D2 U' F' D' L2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Sep 26, 2021)

LukasCubes said:


> Next: B D F D2 U2 F' L2 B2 F L2 F2 R B L D2 U' F' D' L2


weird ZZ: 52 STM
L2 U2 F D L2 D R' D L U' L' R' U2 R F' U' F //EOdb
L' U' L F2 U' D' L' U L D U' L' U' L //dF
L U L' U L U2 L' //OCLL
R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U' //PLL

Next: B' L' R2 U2 R' D2 R' U2 L D2 U2 B2 U2 D' F' D' U R2 F L


----------



## tsmosher (Sep 26, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> weird ZZ: 52 STM
> L2 U2 F D L2 D R' D L U' L' R' U2 R F' U' F //EOdb
> L' U' L F2 U' D' L' U L D U' L' U' L //dF
> L U L' U L U2 L' //OCLL
> ...



y // Mehta-CDRLL, I guess
S' b U r2 // mixed triplet (4)
U' R u' R u' R2 U' R' // belt (8/12)
U' R' F R2 F' R U r2 U M2 // EOdM (10/22)
U' R S' U2 S R' U2 R2 // DCAL - luckily solves DR relative to DL (8/30)
U' R U R' U R U2 R' // CDRLL (8/38)
y' d2 M' E2 M' // L6EP, M2+4c - avoid dots (5/43)
U // AUF (1/44)

NEXT: F' L F2 R2 D2 U2 F' R2 U2 B' D2 U2 F' R D' F2 R U2 R2 U'


----------



## abunickabhi (Sep 26, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> y // Mehta-CDRLL, I guess
> 
> 
> S' b U r2 // mixed triplet (4)
> ...



z2 y
//edges VQAX MECO KGIR JC
//corners HTWF SRNC

D2 F2 D S' D' F2 D2 S //UF-DR-LD-UL-FD
F R F' R' S R F R2 S' R F' //UF-BR-LU-UR-RF
L' U' L2 U' M U' M' U2 L2 U L //UF-LB-RU-FL-BD
[R' E R, U']

[U' D R' : [R' D R, U']]
[R' U' : [R U R', D']]
[U' R' : [U, R' D R]]
[U, R' D R] 

R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' //parity

recon


Next: U L D B2 R F2 B R' F' B2 D F2 U B2 R2 U2 F2 L2 D' B2


----------



## tsmosher (Sep 26, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: U L D B2 R F2 B R' F' B2 D F2 U B2 R2 U2 F2 L2 D' B2


y x' // strange magic
M U R' F2 u S2 u R2 u R2 E2 // FB (11)
x' z' // Utah!? (1/12)
F' U' F U' R U R' u' R U R' E2 F' U' F R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 u' // F2L (21/33)
// CFOP!
F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' // OLL (10/43)
U' R2 F2 R U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F R2 // PLL (16/59)
U' // AUF (1/60)

NEXT: F U' F R2 U' R' D F' L' B2 U2 F2 D B2 D F2 R2 F2 U2 B


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Sep 26, 2021)

CFOP (63 STM):
x2 y L F’ L D2 F2 D’ L D’ // X-cross
L’ U L U2 y’ R U R’ // Pair #2
U2 L’ U2 L U’ y’ R U R’ // Pair #3
U L’ U’ L U y’ R U’ R’ // Pair #4
U’ R’ U’ R’ F R F’ R’ F R F’ U R // OLL
U2 F R U’ R U’ R U R’ F’ R U R’ U’ R’ F R F’ U’ // PLL

CFOP but I went crazy (59 STM):
x2 y L F’ B’ D’ U2 R’ D’ L’ U’ L U D2 L’ U’ L D2 L’ U L D2 y’ M’ U2 M D // Pseudo XXX-cross
U’ R U2 R’ U’ R U R’ D’ // Pseudo pair #4
U r2 D’ r U r’ D r2 U’ r’ U’ r // OLL
U’ R2 u’ R U’ R U R’ u R2 f R’ f’ U // PLL

Next: F' D' R2 U F2 R2 U R2 B2 D F2 D2 L2 F' R D L' U2 R' F2 D


----------



## abunickabhi (Sep 26, 2021)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> CFOP (63 STM):
> x2 y L F’ L D2 F2 D’ L D’ // X-cross
> L’ U L U2 y’ R U R’ // Pair #2
> U2 L’ U2 L U’ y’ R U R’ // Pair #3
> ...



z2 y
//edges OCLR SNAQ FDXC
//corners HJUF OSVC

U L' F' E' R' S' L D S R u' //UF-RF-UR-BL-BD
R' U R' S U' S' U R U' R //UF-RD-RB-UL-LD
[U : [S, R' F' R]] [R U' R' U, M']

[U R : [R D R', U2]]
[R U' R' : [R' U R, D]]
[D' R D U' : [R' U R, D2]]
[D' : [U, R' D R]]

R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' //parity

recon

Next: U F' U B' D2 L2 F' R2 F D2 F' L2 R2 F2 R F D B' U R' F'


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Sep 26, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: U F' U B' D2 L2 F' R2 F D2 F' L2 R2 F2 R F D B' U R' F


CFOP (54 STM)
y F’ L D2 U’ R’ L F2 D2 F’ D2 // X-cross
y’ R’ U2 R L’ U L // Pair #2
y U D2 L’ U L D // Pseudo pair #3
R U’ R’ U2 y L’ U’ L D // Pseudo pair #4
F R U R’ U’ S R U R’ U’ f’ // OLL
U2 R U R’ y’ R2 u’ R U’ R’ U R’ u R2 U // PLL
Would’ve been so good if I hadn’t gotten rolled on last layer…
Next: D2 B2 F2 U L2 B2 D2 F2 D' L2 F' D' R B' F2 L B' L' U'


----------



## LukasCubes (Sep 27, 2021)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> Next: D2 B2 F2 U L2 B2 D2 F2 D' L2 F' D' R B' F2 L B' L' U'


Method: Belt
R' F' R2 D2 L' // Belt (5/5)
E S U' S' U2 M U2 // 223 Block in BD (7/12)
y' F R U R' U' f' // EO (6/18)
R2 U' R2 U R' U2 R' U' R U' R // TDR (11/29)
y R' U' R U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U R U' // ZBLL (14/43)

ACN

This was *43* moves with *BELT*


----------



## Cubing Forever (Sep 27, 2021)

LukasCubes said:


> Method: Belt
> R' F' R2 D2 L' // Belt (5/5)
> E S U' S' U2 M U2 // 223 Block in BD (7/12)
> y' F R U R' U' f' // EO (6/18)
> ...


No next so I used this:
U2 B2 D' L2 D2 B2 R2 F2 U' F2 U' F2 R' B2 D' F R2 U L' D F' R'

Mehta-TDR: 45 STM
U2 r2 M' U M U' L U2 L' //FB
u U2 R2 U R u2 U R //3QB
U2 F' U2 F U' F R' F' R //EOLE
U R' U R U R' U R F R2 D' R U R' D R2 U' F' U' //TDR and ZBLL

Next: R' F R D2 B U2 F D2 B' L2 B L2 D2 F2 R B' D2 U' B F' R'


----------



## LukasCubes (Sep 27, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> No next so I used this:
> U2 B2 D' L2 D2 B2 R2 F2 U' F2 U' F2 R' B2 D' F R2 U L' D F' R'
> 
> Mehta-TDR: 45 STM
> ...


B2 D2 B U' F // Belt
z2 U M' U2 M2 U2 M' S U S' // 123 Bottom
U2 S' U' S U' S' U' S // EO
U' R' U' R' D' R U R' U' D M2 // TDR
z2 D' r U2 r' D R2 U R' U R D U2 // ZBLL

// TDR and ZBLL cancel into eachother otherwise it would be R2 y2 R2 or R2 L2 y2 instead of M2 z2

*45* Mover with *BELT*

*ACN*

Next: F U' R D2 F2 L2 B L2 R2 F2 U2 R2 B' U' B' L U2 R' F2 D


----------



## ruffleduck (Sep 27, 2021)

LukasCubes said:


> Next: F U' R D2 F2 L2 B L2 R2 F2 U2 R2 B' U' B' L U2 R' F2 D


ZZ-COP 46 STM (with cancellations)


ZZ-COP 46 STM - CubeDB - Online Reconstruction Tool


x' // inspection
R U2 D L S L' // EOcross
L2 U2 L' U' L U' L2 // BL pair
R2 D' F2 D R2 // BR pair
R U' R' L' U L // FL pair
U M F R' F' R r U R' // CO
U' R U' r U r' U D R' U' R D' r U' r' R' // TTLL

Roux 45 STM (with cancellations)


roux - CubeDB - Online Reconstruction Tool


y2 z // inspection
U' F' D' F' R U2 r2 B // FB (8)
R' U' M R U' r U2 r M' U' r' U r // SB (13)
L F' L' U L' F' L U' L' F L // CMLL (11)
M U M U' M' U2 M2 U M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 // LSE (15)

Next: L2 D2 B2 R2 F2 D' L2 D' L2 U R2 B2 L' B F2 D' U2 F' U2 L2 U' L'


----------



## tsmosher (Sep 28, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> ZZ-COP 46 STM (with cancellations)
> 
> 
> ZZ-COP 46 STM - CubeDB - Online Reconstruction Tool
> ...



x2 y
U2 r' S2 R B b // FB (6)
U' S' U' S U' R U R' // dFR (8/14)
r' U' r U r' U' R // SBLS (7/21)
U2 M U2 M' U M // EOdM (6/27)
R' U' R U' R' U2 R // COLL (7/34)
d2 S U2 S U' S' U2 S' U2 // L5EP (9/43)

NEXT: 
B U R2 U2 R2 B' R2 U2 F2 L2 U2 B L2 D2 R' U R2 U' F' U2 L'


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Sep 29, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> B U R2 U2 R2 B' R2 U2 F2 L2 U2 B L2 D2 R' U R2 U' F' U2 L'


CFOP (53 STM):
x2 y D2 R’ D’ L B L // Cross
R’ U2 R2 U R’ // Pair #1
U R’ U R L U L’ // Pair #2
U’ R’ U2 R U’ R’ U R // Pair #3
U2 y’ R U’ R’ U R U’ R’ // Pair #4
U R’ U’ F U R U’ R’ F’ R // OLL
U M2 U’ M U2 M’ U’ M2 U // PLL
*almost* rotationless

Next: F2 U R2 U' L2 D B2 R2 F2 L2 U' B D' B D L' R U' B' U


----------



## LukasCubes (Sep 29, 2021)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> CFOP (53 STM):
> x2 y D2 R’ D’ L B L // Cross
> R’ U2 R2 U R’ // Pair #1
> U R’ U R L U L’ // Pair #2
> ...


Method: Triangular Waterman

B2 D F2 y // 122 Block (3/3)
R2 F' U F2 U' R F2 R // I influence the Pseudo Triangle to get a much better 1LLS case or even a skip (7/10)
x y F' U M' U' F// E2L Pair (5/15)
x R2 U' M U // Single Edge (4/19)
R2 U M' U' // E2L Pair (4/23)
x M2 U M U M' U' M' // L5E DFR Set Alg 1 Move Offset (8/31)
U M U2 L' // Permute Midges (4/35)

Next: F B2 L U2 B2 L2 B2 L B2 D2 R2 D2 R' F D2 F L R2 D' F' L2


----------



## carcass (Sep 29, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> L' B F2 D' F2 L2 U' F2 D2 R2 U R2 D' F L2 F' R' D U B2 R


Mehta CDRLL, 51 STM
y2 x' //inspection
L' F' R' U' B U' L//FB
B' d' u R2 U' R' u2 R' u//3QB
U2 R B U' B' R'//EOLE
R U2 R U R' U R'//DCAL
U' R U' R2 D' r U2 r' D R2 U R'//CDRLL
U F2 U' r2 F2 R2 U' F2 r2 D'//L5EP & ADF
EDIT: sorry didn't see the other replies


----------



## abunickabhi (Sep 30, 2021)

carcass said:


> Mehta CDRLL, 51 STM
> y2 x' //inspection
> L' F' R' U' B U' L//FB
> B' d' u R2 U' R' u2 R' u//3QB
> ...



z2 y
//edges DCJU NELQ BPLC
//corners JWFG BPRM TC

R2 D R E R' D M D2 r E' R //UF-DF-UR-LF-DB
F R S L S L2 S L S R' F' //UF-RB-LU-BL-LD
R2 M F' E2 F R' F E2 F' R' M' //UF-UB-FR-BL-UR

[F' , R U R2 U' R']
[U' R' U, L]
[U' D' : [R D R', U2]]
[R D : [R' U' R, D]]
[B2, R' F' R]

R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' //parity

recon
Next: F2 B' U' L' U2 F' U B R F R2 B2 D2 L2 D2 B' D2 B2 R2 U2 R2


----------



## tsmosher (Sep 30, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> z2 y
> //edges DCJU NELQ BPLC
> //corners JWFG BPRM TC
> 
> ...



Playing around with the ergonomics of solving FB on the right. This strange solve is the result.

x2 // in ETM
F' M' U L2 U l2 u L u U L' u2 // 223 (12)
z R U' F R' F' U2 r U R' U' r' U' R // NMSB (14/26)
U R U R' U R U L' U R' U' L // NMCOLL (12/38)
y' M' U M2 U M U2 M' U M' // NMELL (10/48)
d' R // untransform (2/50)

next: F D R2 F2 U' B2 R2 F2 U' R2 F2 R' U2 B' R F' U' L B'


----------



## LukasCubes (Sep 30, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> z2 y
> //edges DCJU NELQ BPLC
> //corners JWFG BPRM TC
> 
> ...


tell me more about this method please


----------



## LukasCubes (Sep 30, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> next: F D R2 F2 U' B2 R2 F2 U' R2 F2 R' U2 B' R F' U' L B'


Method: Triangular Waterman
R2 E' L y // 122 Block (3/3)
F' R' U2 F R2 // Influence pseudo triangle for 1LLS good case (5/8)
F' U F // 1LLS (3/11)
x y r' U M U2 M' U // E2L Pair (6/17)
x S R2 S' // Single Edge (3/20)
U' M' U // E2L Pair (3/23)
x' M2 U' M' U M U' M // L5E Alg (1 Move Offset) (7/30)
U' M2 U2 R' // Permute Midges (4/34)

yes 34 moves, thanks for the scramble

Next: B2 L F2 U D2 F' D' B D2 R D2 F2 U2 F2 D R2 U L2 F2 L2 U


----------



## BenChristman1 (Sep 30, 2021)

LukasCubes said:


> tell me more about this method please


It’s just 5-style.


----------



## LukasCubes (Sep 30, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> It’s just 5-style.


oh ok i know nothing outside of old pochman lol. Is there a place I can find all the algs?


----------



## BenChristman1 (Sep 30, 2021)

LukasCubes said:


> oh ok i know nothing outside of old pochman lol. Is there a place I can find all the algs?


@abunickabhi might have some of the algs, but as the Wiki page says, it’s a huge algset, and it’s definitely not worth learning unless you’re really serious about blindfolded solving. I’d recommend going from M2/OP to 3-style if I were you.


----------



## LukasCubes (Sep 30, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> @abunickabhi might have some of the algs, but as the Wiki page says, it’s a huge algset, and it’s definitely not worth learning unless you’re really serious about blindfolded solving. I’d recommend going from M2/OP to 3-style if I were you.


im not serious about blindsolving but I can use this for FMC


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 1, 2021)

LukasCubes said:


> im not serious about blindsolving but I can use this for FMC


In normal CFOP FMC when we get to a good skeleton or a 5C (5 corners), rather than try to insert two corner cycles in the solution and cancel moves, you can just do a 5-cycle of corners. 
Or in Roux FMC, with a solved edge, you can do a 5-cycle finish to the LSE.
Although both these ideas don't make you insanely efficient instantly, and as @BenChristman1 said, the algsets are huge. Only super committed people, completely bored of 3-style or floating 3-style should dive into it.


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 1, 2021)

LukasCubes said:


> Method: Triangular Waterman
> R2 E' L y // 122 Block (3/3)
> F' R' U2 F R2 // Influence pseudo triangle for 1LLS good case (5/8)
> F' U F // 1LLS (3/11)
> ...


z2 y
//edges FEOC TJRV XMKM
//corners TIBM AX

U F' U' f M F' U F U' M' S' //UF-BU-LU-RF-UR
D' R F R2 D2 R2 F R2 D2 R D //UF-DL-LF-BD-DR
[U' R' U, M'] [E', R' U' R]

[R U' : [D', R' U R]]
[U' D' : [R D' R', U2]]
[D R D' R' : [R' D R, U']]

y' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'//T perm parity

recon

Next: L2 D' R2 F2 U2 R2 F2 D2 L2 U B2 U R' F D B2 L D L2 F' R


----------



## ottozing (Oct 1, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> recon coming
> 
> Next: L2 D' R2 F2 U2 R2 F2 D2 L2 U B2 U R' F D B2 L D L2 F' R



x' y'
U L U' B2 (FB+1)
R' E R (3QB)
D' U' F R' F' R U2' F R' F' R (EOLE+DR)
y' R2 u' R2' (setup to thing)
u2' U R2' U' R2 U R2' (F2L+CP)
D U' R U R' U R' U' R2 U' R' U R' U R U' (EPLL)

Next - D2 F' R2 U2 F2 L B2 R B2 R2 D2 L' D2 R B' L D' B U' L2 R


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 1, 2021)

ottozing said:


> Next - D2 F' R2 U2 F2 L B2 R B2 R2 D2 L' D2 R B' L D' B U' L2 R


Mehta-CDRLL: 50 STM
D R2 L' U' R' U F R' F' U2 F //FB
D' U' R u' R F R F' //3QB
u' R U' R2 S' U2 S R U2 R' U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' // wtf am I doing
U' F2 U' r2 F2 R2 U' F2 r2 u' U2 //L5EP

Next: U2 B2 F2 L2 D' L2 R2 D2 U' F2 B D' U F' L2 R' D2 R F2 L'


----------



## tsmosher (Oct 1, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Mehta-CDRLL: 50 STM
> D R2 L' U' R' U F R' F' U2 F //FB
> D' U' R u' R F R F' //3QB
> u' R U' R2 S' U2 S R U2 R' U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' // wtf am I doing
> ...



y2 z'
L2 B2 l' E' u L2 U' L u // SB + dBL (9)
F U' F' U2 L' // NMFB (5/14)
F' r U R' U' r' F R // NMCMLL (8/22)
U' M' U' M' U2 M2 // EOdM (6/28)
U' S2 U' S2 U' S U2 S' // L5EP (8/36)
L' // ALF (1/37)

next: D2 B2 D' L2 U' B2 R2 B2 L2 U R U2 B' L2 D2 B' D F' L' R F2


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Oct 1, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> D2 B2 D' L2 U' B2 R2 B2 L2 U R U2 B' L2 D2 B' D F' L' R F2


ZZ-CT??? (44 STM):
z2 L F R’ B’ D’ // Cross
R’ U R U2 y’ L’ U’ L // Pair #1
R’ U2 R2 U R’ // Pair #2
D’ R’ U R D // Pair #3 preserving EO
U2 y2 L’ U’ L U2 L’ U L U L’ U’ L // TSLE apparently
U x L U’ L D2 L’ U L D2 L2 // PLL

Next: R L2 U D' B' D2 R2 U' L F2 U2 L2 B U2 D2 B R2 F2 D2 L2


----------



## tsmosher (Oct 1, 2021)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> ZZ-CT??? (44 STM):
> z2 L F R’ B’ D’ // Cross
> R’ U R U2 y’ L’ U’ L // Pair #1
> R’ U2 R2 U R’ // Pair #2
> ...



x'
L' B2 l' u2 U L u' // FB (7)
L2 U l U l' U' F U F' // SB (9/16)
U2 L' U' L U' R U' L' U R' U2 L // NMCOLL (12/28)
M' U' M' U' M2 U // EOBF (6/34)
M U2 M' // L4EP (3/37)
U' L // un-transform (2/39)

next: 
L2 D L2 D' U' F2 R2 F2 L2 D B2 D L D2 F' L2 U L2 F R B


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 2, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> x'
> L' B2 l' u2 U L u' // FB (7)
> L2 U l U l' U' F U F' // SB (9/16)
> U2 L' U' L U' R U' L' U R' U2 L // NMCOLL (12/28)
> ...



z2 y
//edges LPVQ GUFM JDJC
//corners JMTW UA
https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=L2_D_...R_U_R-_F-_R_U_R-_U-_R-_F_R2_U-_R-_U-_//parity
U L' U' S E' L E L' U L U' S' //UF-BL-FR-DR-LD
F' U' F R' U M U' r F' U F //UF-RU-DB-BU-BR
[L2 F' : [L2, E']] [R' E R, U']
https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=L2_D_...R_U_R-_F-_R_U_R-_U-_R-_F_R2_U-_R-_U-_//parity
[U D' R : [U2, R D' R']]
[R : [U', R D' R']]
[U' R D' R' : [U', R' D R]]
https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=L2_D_...R_U_R-_F-_R_U_R-_U-_R-_F_R2_U-_R-_U-_//parity
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' //parity


Next: L B' R' D' F' U' D' R F2 B2 U2 L B2 L F2 U2 D2 F2 U'


----------



## carcass (Oct 2, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> L B' R' D' F' U' D' R F2 B2 U2 L B2 L F2 U2 D2 F2 U'


CFOP w/ pseudo F2L, 64 STM
F U R' F y2//pseudo cross
R U R2' U' R//BL pair
U' R U2 R' U' R U R' d//second pair
L' U' L R' U2 R2 U R2 U R//third pair
y' R U R' U' R U2 R' U2 R U' R' D2//Pseudo F2l
U' r U r' R U R' U' r U' r'//OLL
L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2//PLL
NEXT SCRAMBLE: U' F2 D U2 F2 U' B2 R2 B' D U' R2 B R' F' U' L U F


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 3, 2021)

carcass said:


> CFOP w/ pseudo F2L, 64 STM
> F U R' F y2//pseudo cross
> R U R2' U' R//BL pair
> U' R U2 R' U' R U R' d//second pair
> ...



z2 y
//edges EGSD MQPK UF
//corners CGOE MU
https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=U-_F2..._U_R-_U-_R-_F_R2_U-_R-_U-_R_U_R-_U_R_//parity
R' F E' F2 E F R' S R2 S' //UF-LU-RU-RD-DF
L' D F2 E' F' E F' D' L //UF-BR-LD-FR-LB
[D' r' : [U' R' U, M']] 
https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=U-_F2..._U_R-_U-_R-_F_R2_U-_R-_U-_R_U_R-_U_R_//parity
[R : [U, R D R']]
[U' y x :[U R2 U', L']]
[L B2: [R2, L' U' L U]]
https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=U-_F2..._U_R-_U-_R-_F_R2_U-_R-_U-_R_U_R-_U_R_//parity
R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R //parity


Next: F' L D2 U2 R' B2 R' D2 R' D2 B2 D2 L' U' L2 F R' B R B F2


----------



## BenChristman1 (Oct 3, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: F' L D2 U2 R' B2 R' D2 R' D2 B2 D2 L' U' L2 F R' B R B F2


CFOP, 44 STM
z2 // Inspection
D2 F2 U F' D F' U' F' U F' L // X-Cross
U L' U L U2 F U F' // F2L 2
R' U R // F2L 3
y' L' U L U F U' F' // F2L 4
r U R' U R U2 r' // OLL
M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U' M2 U2 // PLL
ACN

Nautilus, 42 STM
x2 // Inspection
B D F2 U2 B U' f' L' f // FB
R2 U' M U2 M' f' U f R' U R // 2x2x2
U' R U2 R' U R U' R' // LS
U' M' U M // EODF
U2 F' r U R' U' r' F R U' // ZBLL
ACN

Next: R' B2 U2 F2 L2 D' L2 U B2 D B2 U2 R' F2 R' F D2 L2 R' F U'


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 3, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> CFOP, 44 STM
> z2 // Inspection
> D2 F2 U F' D F' U' F' U F' L // X-Cross
> U L' U L U2 F U F' // F2L 2
> ...


z2 y
//edges TUFA LEIN CPVJ
//corners FVSQ PM

S' U S D' S' U' M D M' S //UF-DL-DB-BU-UL
L' F L2 E L E2 L E F' L // UF-BL-LU-FL-RB
U' R' E R E' U R E R E' R2

[F : [D, R U R']]
[R U : [D, R U R']]
[D' R D : [R' U' R, D2]]

recon

Next: F2 L D2 F' R2 F L2 F' R2 U2 F L2 R2 B2 D' F' U' L R B D


----------



## alexela (Oct 4, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: F2 L D2 F' R2 F L2 F' R2 U2 F L2 R2 B2 D' F' U' L R B D


ROUX, 16 STM / 19 HTM
z2
M U F' E' //FB+saved pair
U2 R' U' r U2 x //NMSB+CLLskip
U' M' U' //EOLRb
B2 M B2 //EP
R' //fixNM

Next: R2 L2 B2 U2 R B U' F' U' L' F' U2 B' R2 B' R2 U2 F'


----------



## tsmosher (Oct 4, 2021)

alexela said:


> ROUX, 16 STM
> z2
> M U F' E' //FB+pair
> U2 R' U' r U2 x //NMSB+CLL
> ...


and here i was proud of my sub 50 move count solution. lol.


----------



## tsmosher (Oct 4, 2021)

alexela said:


> ROUX, 16 STM / 19 HTM
> z2
> M U F' E' //FB+saved pair
> U2 R' U' r U2 x //NMSB+CLLskip
> ...



z
L B' L u' l u U2 B' // FB (8)
z u R2 u' R2 u2 // 223 (6/14)
U' S' U S // EO (4/18)
R' U R2 U' R' U' R' U R U' R' // NMSB (11/29)
U' L' U2 L U2 R U' L' U (M' x') // NMCOLL (10/39)
M' U' M2 U' M2 U' M' U2 // EPLL (8/47)
M r' // untransform (2/49)

next: 
R U2 B2 U' B2 U' L2 F2 U2 F2 U2 L2 R U B' L' D' R' D' B' R2


----------



## CodingCuber (Oct 5, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> R U2 B2 U' B2 U' L2 F2 U2 F2 U2 L2 R U B' L' D' R' D' B' R2


52 STM, CFOP

L U' R' U' B2 U' R' F

R U R' U2 R U' R'
y' R U2 R' U2 R U R'
L U' L2 U2 L
U' f' L' f L' U L

y' r U2 R' U' R U' r'
U' M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 M' U2

Next: B2 U L2 F2 R2 U B2 D F2 U L2 D2 F U' L2 U R' B2 L2 F' L U2


----------



## Eli Apperson (Oct 5, 2021)

CodingCuber said:


> Next: B2 U L2 F2 R2 U B2 D F2 U L2 D2 F U' L2 U R' B2 L2 F' L U2


Moves: 48 Method: CFOP
Cross: L' B' U' R2 F2
1st Pair: U' R U R' L U' L'
2nd Pair: R' U R U2 R U R'
3rd Pair: U2 R' U' R
4th Pair: Y' R U' R' U R U' R'
OLL: U' F R U R' U' F' U' F' r U R' U2 R' F2 R
Next: D' L2 U' B2 R2 D' L2 U B2 R2 D' B2 F' U' B' F D2 L B2 L' B2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 5, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> Next: D' L2 U' B2 R2 D' L2 U B2 R2 D' B2 F' U' B' F D2 L B2 L' B2


Roux: 48 STM
x2 y //inspection
B2 L2 R' U' S U2 S2 U2 S M2 L U' L' //FBSS
M U' R' U M U' R //LP
U F R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' F' //CMLL
U M' U' M U' M' U2 M U' //LSE

Nautilus: 53 STM
x2 y //inspection
B2 L2 R' U' S U2 S2 U2 S M2 L U' L' M2 U' R U R U R U' R' U' R' //Shell+dFR
F R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' F' //NCLL
M' U' M U2 M' U' M U' M' U2 M U M' U2 M //L5E

LEOR(OH optimized): 55 STM
x' z //inspection
u' R2 u M U' S U2 S' //FB
U R r U M' U r2 //EOStripe
U2 R' U' R U R' U2 R U2 R U R' U R U R' //RB
U R U' R2 D' r U2 r' D R2 U R' //COLL
U' R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R //EPLL

Next: R B D B' L F2 D L2 B2 L2 U2 F2 U2 R' D2 R' D' R2


----------



## carcass (Oct 6, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> R B D B' L F2 D L2 B2 L2 U2 F2 U2 R' D2 R' D' R2


ZB method, 41 STM
L U R' D L2 F2 R2//xcross
y U' R U' R' U' R' U' R//BR pair
//could drop a move if I made this R cancel into the next R for 40 STM
R U' R' U' F U F'//FL Pair
d' U2 F L' U' L U L F' L'//ZBLS
R' F' L' F R F' L F U'//ZBLL and AUF
NEXT SCRAMBLE: F2 R2 F2 U F2 L2 D' R2 U2 L2 B F' L D R' D2 B2 L2 F2


----------



## tsmosher (Oct 6, 2021)

carcass said:


> ZB method, 41 STM
> L U R' D L2 F2 R2//xcross
> y U' R U' R' U' R' U' R//BR pair
> //could drop a move if I made this R cancel into the next R for 40 STM
> ...



u R2 u' M r2 E' // m223:EO (6)
R' U R U2 R2 U' R' // dfR (7/13)
U2 R' U R' U2 R2 U R2 U R2 // LS (10/23)
U2 R U2 R' U2 L' U R U' (M' x') // COLL (10/33)
U' S2 U' S2 U' S' U2 S // L5EP (8/41)

NEXT: U2 L2 F2 D F2 R2 F2 U2 L2 U R' F' R2 F2 U2 B R B2 L2 U'


----------



## carcass (Oct 6, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> U2 L2 F2 D F2 R2 F2 U2 L2 U R' F' R2 F2 U2 B R B2 L2 U'


Petrus APB, 50 STM
y' x'
F2 B' U B D//dfl
U l U L' U L U' L' U L// dl
U' R U R' U R2 U//Pair
R' S' U S//EOpair
U R U R' U' R' U2 R' U' R//dbR
L F R U2 R' U R U2 R2 F R F2 L' U//ZBLL
NEXT SCRAMBLE: B L2 B R2 B' U2 R2 F U2 B U R' B' F' L' B2 F' L2 D2 L' R2


----------



## tsmosher (Oct 7, 2021)

carcass said:


> Petrus APB, 50 STM
> y' x'
> F2 B' U B D//dfl
> U l U L' U L U' L' U L// dl
> ...



x' y2
r' F M' U' M2 r' u2 R u' // FB+DB (9)
F R' F' R U2 R2 // dbR -> Nautilus block (6/15)
F' U F U' F' U' F // LS (7/22)
F U R2 D R' U' R D' R2' F' // CMLL (10/32)
M' U2 M U2 M' U M // EO (7/39)
U2 M2 U' M2 U' M U2 M' // L5EP (8/47)
U2 // AUF (1/48)

NEXT: F2 B2 D2 B' R L D' F D2 F R2 U2 B2 U2 F2 B L2 F R F


----------



## carcass (Oct 7, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> F2 B2 D2 B' R L D' F D2 F R2 U2 B2 U2 F2 B L2 F R F


Standard CFOP, 58 STM
x y//inspection
L F' R' F' d' R2//cross
L U' L2 U' L//FL Pair
U R' U' R U f' L' f//BL pair
R U R' U2 f R f'//BR pair
U2 F' U2 F d R' U' R//Last Pair
U R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F'//OLL
U l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 B//PLL

Petrus APB, 47 STM
F R' B2 U' L' F l' z2//brd and UD edge
U L' U' L U L' U' L//dr
R U R' U2 R U' R2 U' F R' F'//Pair cancelling into EO and Insert
U' R' U2 R2 U R U' R'//dbR; Finishing APB
y' R' U2 R U R' U R2 U' r' F R' F' r //ZBLL

NEXT SCRAMBLE: U' B2 U L2 U2 L2 U B2 U' B2 U' F R' D' B L' U2 L F L2 R'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 8, 2021)

carcass said:


> NEXT SCRAMBLE: U' B2 U L2 U2 L2 U B2 U' B2 U' F R' D' B L' U2 L F L2 R'


Mehta-TDR: 48 STM
U2 F R U R' F' L2 F D' //FB
E R u' R2 u' R2 u R' //3QB
u R U' R U2 S' U S R2 //EOLE
U R2 U' S R2 S' //TDR
D2 R U R' U R U R2 D' r U2 r' D R2 U R' //ZBLL

Next: D R2 L D F R U2 B L D2 B2 R2 F2 B2 U B2 D R2


----------



## CubetyCubes (Oct 8, 2021)

EPCL method(don’t ask)
Scramble: D R2 L D F R U2 B L D2 B2 R2 F2 B2 U B2 D R2
75 STM (I messed up so bad)
X2 // inspection
U F’ D R’ F R2 F’ // EO
U2 R’ U’ R U’ R U2 R’ // Pair 1
R’ F2 R U L’ U’ L2 // Pair 2
U’ L’ U2 L R’ U R’ // Pair 3
L’ U’ L U’ L’ U L // Pair 4
U’ r U’ r2 D’ r U ‘r D r2 U r’ U // COLL
U M’ U2 M U2 M’ U2 M U M’ U M’ U2 M’ U M’ // Orientating edges (oops)
M’ U2 M2 U2 M U M U2 M U2 // L8E
I messed up the EO, oh well.
Next Scramble: R‘ F2 R U R’ B2 R2 U’ B2 D2 R’ U R U


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 8, 2021)

CubetyCubes said:


> Next Scramble: R‘ F2 R U R’ B2 R2 U’ B2 D2 R’ U R U


Mehta-TDR: 57 STM
x2 // inspection
B2 U R' U' M' U2 M //FB
D' R E2 R U R U' R //EOBelt
U2 R S' U2 S R' U R' U R U R2 U2 R' U R' U' R //Intuitive TDR
E' R U2 R' U' R U' R' //OCLL
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U' //ZBLL

Next: F2 L' F2 L' B2 U2 L U2 R F2 R2 B' R2 D2 R B2 U R' D' F2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 8, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: F2 L' F2 L' B2 U2 L U2 R F2 R2 B' R2 D2 R B2 U R' D' F2


Sorry...couldn't resist that easy scram

42 with 2 look BTR: 51 STM
x2 //inspection 
L F2 D U L D' //FB
r U M' R' U' R2 U2 R' U' R //SS
U R' U2 R U R' U R F2 R U' R' U R U R2 F' R F' //2LBTR
M U2 M' U' R' U M' U' M U M' U M2 U2 M' U' //L7E

Any tips to improve that efficiency?

Next: B' D F2 U2 B2 R2 B2 D R2 F2 D' U B' R B' R D' R U2 R'


----------



## tsmosher (Oct 8, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Sorry...couldn't resist that easy scram
> 
> 42 with 2 look BTR: 51 STM
> x2 //inspection
> ...


My only advice would be to influence DBR on the way down. You can save 2 moves:

x2 //inspection 
L F2 D U L D' // FB
r U M' R' U' R U' R // transformed SS


----------



## tsmosher (Oct 8, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Sorry...couldn't resist that easy scram
> 
> 42 with 2 look BTR: 51 STM
> x2 //inspection
> ...



y' // CP case: 31
R2 U R' B2 // CP line (4) - load #2 in pos. 4 to swap with #6
r u R2 u r2 E2 // FBCP (6/10)
R S' U S M2 U' R U R' U R U' R' // NMSB (13/23)
U R U R' U R U2 R' // NMOCLL (8/31)
U M' U M U2 M' U M U' // EOdM (9/40)
l2 U S U2 S' U L2 // EPLL-U (7/47)
U R // ARF (2/49)

next: F2 U2 B' L2 U2 L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 D' L' B2 U B2 R2 D R F'


----------



## tsmosher (Oct 8, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> y' // CP case: 31
> R2 U R' B2 // CP line (4) - load #2 in pos. 4 to swap with #6
> r u R2 u r2 E2 // FBCP (6/10)
> R S' U S M2 U' R U R' U R U' R' // NMSB (13/23)
> ...



x
f' R' F u2 U' r u r2 // Mehta FB (8)
u U2 R' u2 R u' U2 // 223+2e (7/15)
R' U R F R' F' // dbR + DFR (6/20)
L' E2 L U2 L' E2 L // LS (7/27)
U' F R2 U' R2 U R2 U S R2 f' // COLL (11/38)
U' R U R' S U' R' U' R' U R U2 S' // Trangium's OO ELL (13/51)

NEXT: 
B' L U2 R B2 U2 L' B2 U2 L' R' F2 R' B R2 D' U' B R' B F


----------



## fun at the joy (Oct 8, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> B' L U2 R B2 U2 L' B2 U2 L' R' F2 R' B R2 D' U' B R' B F


x
D' r' B R F' R2 F R u' // xcross
L' U L R' U R // f2l2
y' U' R' U R // f2l3
U' R U2 R' // f2l4
U2 R U R' U R' F R F' R U2 R' U // oll

next: U' R L2 D2 L2 B' R2 D2 F' D2 B L2 F' R' U B D' R' B2 D2 U2


----------



## LukasCubes (Oct 8, 2021)

fun at the joy said:


> next: U' R L2 D2 L2 B' R2 D2 F' D2 B L2 F' R' U B D' R' B2 D2 U2


aight here we go

U' B D' L F' R' U2 L2 D2 L' U B // Domino Reduction (12/12)
D2 M2 F2 // Domino Roux Blocks (3/15)
u M2 U' // Easy 3 move rest of cube (3/18)

R2 F2 U2 B2 U2 R U2 L' U2 L2 B2 R2 D' F' R U2 R' F' R2 B2


----------



## BenChristman1 (Oct 10, 2021)

LukasCubes said:


> R2 F2 U2 B2 U2 R U2 L' U2 L2 B2 R2 D' F' R U2 R' F' R2 B2


ALL THE VARIATIONS



Spoiler: CFOP



CFOP, 40 STM
z2 // Inspection
R U2 R2 U R' U' D' L U R U' R' // X-Cross & F2L 2
L' U' L U' f' L f // F2L 3
L' U2 L // F2L 4
f R' F' R U R U' R' S' // OLL
M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 M' // PLL
ACN

Roux, but it's CFOP, 36 STM
x2 // Inspection
L' U2 L D' L U2 L' // FB
R U' R2 U2 M U R U R2 M' f R' f' // F2L
R' D R D' R' D R U' R' D' R D R' D' R U // ZBLL
ACN





Spoiler: ZZ



ZZ-OP, 53 STM
z2 // Inspection
R U2 R2 U R' U' D' L U' S' L' S // EO X-Cross
U' L' U L R U2 R' U L U' L' U L U' L' // F2L
R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // OLL
U2 R U R' F' R U2 R' U2 R' F R U R U2 R' U // PLL
ACN

ZZ-A, 44 STM
z2 // Inspection
R U2 R2 U R' U' D' L U' S' L' S // EO X-Cross
U' L' U L R U2 R' U L U' L' U L U' L' // F2L
U2 R' U' R' D' R U R' D R' U R' U R U2 R' U // ZBLL
ACN

ZZ-CT, 53 STM
z2 // Inspection
R U2 R2 U R' U' D' L U' S' L' S // EO X-Cross
U' L' U L U' L U' L' U L U' L' // Left
U R U' R' U R U R' U2 R U R' // TSLE
U' R U' R D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' U' R U2 R' U' // TTLL
ACN





Spoiler: Mehta



Mehta-OS (APDR), 54 STM
x2 y // Inspection
D' F // FB
R E2 u' R2 u R' u R2 u R U' R' F R' F' R // EO Belt
U' R2 U R2 U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' // 6CO
U R2 U' R2 U R2 U R2 // APDR
R U R' F' R U2 R' U2 R' F R U R U2 R' U // PLL
ACN

Mehta-OS (CDRLL), 45 STM
x2 y // Inspection
D' F // FB
R E2 u' R2 u R' u R2 u R U' R' F R' F' R // EO Belt
U R2 U R2 // DCAL
U' R' U' R U' R' U R' D' R U R' D R2 // CDRLL
U' F2 U' r2 F2 R2 U' F2 r2 // L5EP
ACN

Mehta-OS (JTLE), 47 STM
x2 y // Inspection
D' F // FB
R E2 u' R2 u R' u R2 u R U' R' F R' F' R // EO Belt
U R2 U R2 // DCAL
U' R' U2 R2 U2 R U' R U' R' // JTLE
U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U F' r' F r // PLL
ACN

Mehta-TDR, 46 STM
x2 y // Inspection
D' F // FB
R E2 u' R2 u R' u R2 u R U' R' F R' F' R // EO Belt
U R U R' U R U' R' D' R U' R' // TDR
U' R' U2 R U R' U R2 U' r' F R' F' r U D // ZBLL
ACN



Next: F' L2 D' F2 L2 D2 U R2 B2 U' B2 U2 R' D2 B D2 U L U2 L'


----------



## hellocubers (Oct 10, 2021)

LukasCubes said:


> aight here we go
> 
> U' B D' L F' R' U2 L2 D2 L' U B // Domino Reduction (12/12)
> D2 M2 F2 // Domino Roux Blocks (3/15)
> ...


yo what is this?!?!


----------



## LukasCubes (Oct 10, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> yo what is this?!?!


an 18 move example solve


----------



## tsmosher (Oct 10, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> ALL THE VARIATIONS
> 
> 
> 
> ...



x2 y // CFCE - too many easy white/yellow cross solutions
L D' R L' U' L' U // cross + pair (7)
F' U F2 U2 F' d U R U2 R' // insert 2 pairs (10/17)
L U' L' // pair 3 (3/20)
d F R' F' R d2 // just EO - pair is in back (6/26)
L U' L U2 L2 U' L2 U' L2 // LS (9/35)
L' U2 L U2 R U' L' U (M' x') // COLL (9/44)

next: R' U R U B2 R2 F R U R2 F2 L' F2 R F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 R' U2


----------



## hellocubers (Oct 10, 2021)

LukasCubes said:


> an 18 move example solve


I meant the method


----------



## LukasCubes (Oct 10, 2021)

d


hellocubers said:


> I meant the method


domino redux


----------



## LukasCubes (Oct 10, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> next: R' U R U B2 R2 F R U R2 F2 L' F2 R F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 R' U2


hmmmmm can I get another one?

R L2 U L' D2 R D' R D F2 U' B' // Domino Reduction (12/12)
U L2 // Finish 223 Pseudo Block (2/14)
D' B2 U' L2 // APDR Alg (4/18)
// PLL Skip
E // Adjust Both Layers (1/19)

hey sub-20. Not ergonomic tho it has B moves ewwwww.


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 10, 2021)

LukasCubes said:


> hmmmmm can I get another one?
> 
> R L2 U L' D2 R D' R D F2 U' B' // Domino Reduction (12/12)
> U L2 // Finish 223 Pseudo Block (2/14)
> ...


Hi can you edit the post and also add next scramble to it?


----------



## carcass (Oct 10, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> D R2 L D F R U2 B L D2 B2 R2 F2 B2 U B2 D R2


Freestyle, most resembles Petrus: 42 STM
D F2 L' B L2//dbl
F L F' L'//EO
U R2 U2 R U2 R' U R2 U R'//db & urf
F2 U L U2 L2 U' L2 U' L'//Pseudo F2L
R' U2 R2 U R2 U' R2 U2 R' S R2 S' U' F2//ZBLL

EDT: I have to stop missing replies


----------



## carcass (Oct 10, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> R' U R U B2 R2 F R U R2 F2 L' F2 R F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 R' U2


ZZ, 45 STM
z2//inspection
L B2 U2 F//EO
D' L R2 U F2//XCross with the BR pair
U R U' R' L' U L//FL Pair
U2 L U' M F' M' L'//FR
U L U' L' U2 L U L'//BL Pair
L' U2 L U L' U' L U2 R U' L' U M' f//ZBLL

NEXT SCRAMBLE: U' R2 F' U' R' D2 L B2 R' U' F2 U2 F2 U2 L2 F D2 F U2 R2 L2


----------



## carcass (Oct 10, 2021)

carcass said:


> U' R2 F' U' R' D2 L B2 R' U' F2 U2 F2 U2 L2 F D2 F U2 R2 L2


Roux, 57 STM because I suck at block building
y'//inspection
D' L' U L2 F2 R2 L' U L//FB
M2 U' M' U2 M U2 r2 r' U' r //SS
U' R U2 R' U M' U2 M U2 r U r'//SP
U F R' U2 R F' R' F U2' F' R//CMLL
M2 U M U2 M' U M//EO
M2 U2 M2 U//UR and UL edges
E2 M' E2 M'//L4E

CFOP, 55 STM
y2//inspection
U L F' L2 U' R2 D2//cross
U2 f R' f'//BR Pair
L U' L' U2 f' L' f//BL Pair
U' L' U' L U L' U' L//FL Pair
U R U' R' U2 R U R'//FR Pair
F U R U2 R' U' R U2 R' U' F'//OLL
M' U M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 U//PLL

ZZ, 48 STM
z2//inspection
R2 L U2 F2 U' F//EO
D' R D2//drl + DL edge
R U R' U L U L'//BL Pair
R U R' F2 L' U' L M F2 M'//FL Pair
y U2 L' U L U L' U' L//F2L
R U2 r' F M' U' R U2 r' F R' F r U2//ZBLL

Petrus APB, 49 STM
y'//inspection
D' r' F R2 U r' x'//dlb
R U2 R' F2 U2 R U F' U' F'//dl
U' R U' R2 U R' U2 F' U F//EOPair
U2 R' U R2 U R U' R'//dbR
U' R U R' U L' U2 R U2 L U2 L' R' U2 L//ZBLL

Mehta TDR, 44 STM
y z'//inspection
L U L F' L' u2 L' B' L//FB
u2 R2 u' R E R' u U R F' U2 F R'//EOLE
U R2 U R' S' U2 S R' U R2//TDR
R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R' U R' U R U'//ZBLL

Nautilus, 56 STM
y'//inspection
D' L' U L2 F2 R2 L' U L//FB
U M' U' r' U2 r//DB edge
U' r U' r' U' R' U' M2 r' U' M2 r2//dbl cancelling into next step
U r' R U R' U' R U R' M' U2 M//dFr
R U R' U R U' R' U F2 r U2 r' U' r' F r U'//ZBLL

NEXT SCRAMBLE: B2 D2 R2 U' L2 D B2 U2 L2 F2 L2 B' D' B2 L2 B' R' D' L' F R2


----------



## GRVigo (Oct 10, 2021)

carcass said:


> NEXT SCRAMBLE: B2 D2 R2 U' L2 D B2 U2 L2 F2 L2 B' D' B2 L2 B' R' D' L' F R2


CFOP 35 STM

R2 U2 F L D2 F' // XCross
B U2 B' // F2L 2
U2 L' U' L // F2L 3
U2 R U2 R' U F' U' F // F2L 4
(y2) R' U2 R U F U R U' R' F' U' R' U R // 1LLL

Roux 36 STM

F B' R' F2 R' U L // First block
R' B' R B r F R2 F' r' B' R' B // Second block
(U2) R U R' U R U2 R' // CMLL
U' M' U M // EO
U M' U2 M U // L6E

Petrus 43 STM

z x // Inspection
D' F' U2 B // Block
U R F2 R' F // Expanded block
R' F' U F B U B' S' U' S // EO
U' R U' R' U' R U R' U2 R U R' // F2L
R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 (U') // ZBLL


Next: R' L2 D' F2 L' B L D2 R2 B U2 R2 L' U D' B2 R F' U D' F2


----------



## BenChristman1 (Oct 11, 2021)

GRVigo said:


> Next: R' L2 D' F2 L' B L D2 R2 B U2 R2 L' U D' B2 R F' U D' F2


CN CFOP, 48 STM
z // Inspection
F' D R' D // Cross
L U' L' F U F' // F2L 1
U R U2 R2 U' R // F2L 2
f' L' f R U R' // F2L 3 & 4
U' F R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F2 // OLL
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // PLL
ACN

Almost Roux, 42 STM
y' // Inspection
F' R' L D2 R U' R' f' L' f // FB
R U2 R2 // almost NMSB
R' F' U' F U' R U R' U R // CMLL
U' M U M' S' U2 S U M U M' U' M2 U' r2 M U2 M' U' // L7E
ACN

ZZ-OP, 54 STM
B' L' F2 D2 F D2 R2 // EO Cross
using @zzoomer's tool
U L' U L R U R2 U R // Right
U L U' L' U2 L' U' L // Pair
U L U L' U2 L U L' // Pair
U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R' // OLL
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' // PLL
ACN

Next: F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 D2 L2 F R2 F' D2 B U' L2 D R F' L2 B F


----------



## CodingCuber (Oct 11, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next: F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 D2 L2 F R2 F' D2 B U' L2 D R F' L2 B F


CFOP, 54 STM

x' D2 F' L D' B

U' R' U2 R F R' F' R
U' F U F' U' L' U L
d' R' U R U2 R' U R
U2 R U' R' U2 F' U' F

y2 F U R U' R' F'
M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 M' U'

Next: R2 L2 U' L' B' D' F U D R2 D' F2 U R2 L2 F2 D2 F2 D'


----------



## tsmosher (Oct 11, 2021)

CodingCuber said:


> CFOP, 54 STM
> 
> x' D2 F' L D' B
> 
> ...



x2 y'
L2 M u' b U2 b' U2 L' U' L2 F' L' F // FB + pair (13)
R2 U2 R U R' U R2 // SBLS (7/20)
U' R U R' U R U' R D R' U' R D' R2 // COLL (14/34)
M' // O2E (1/35)
S' U' M2 U' M U' M U' S // L7EOP (9/44)
M U2 M U' M2 U2 // EOLRb > L6EP (6/50)

NEXT: B2 R2 U L2 U2 B R2 D' R U2 L2 F2 R B2 L' B2 D2 R U2


----------



## LukasCubes (Oct 11, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: B2 R2 U L2 U2 B R2 D' R U2 L2 F2 R B2 L' B2 D2 R U2



R2 F2 U2 S2 R D2 R U' R2 F // Domino Reduction (10/10)
U2 R2 // 122 Block on Top (2/12)
[D2 U] R2 // 123 Block on Top (3/15)
B2 D B2 U' // APDR From Weird Angle and PLL Skip (4/19)

// Solution: R2 F2 U2 S2 R D2 R U' R2 F U2 R2 D2 U R2 B2 D B2 U'
19 STM but you do 2 moves at the same time so really 18 moves done at different times

Next: D' L2 F2 L2 D' L2 B2 D' B L U2 B2 F' D R U' F' U


----------



## GRVigo (Oct 11, 2021)

LukasCubes said:


> Next: D' L2 F2 L2 D' L2 B2 D' B L U2 B2 F' D R U' F' U


CFOP 32 STM

z' // Inspection

F U R' B' R U L' B2 // XXCross
U' F' U F // F2L 3
U' B' U B U B' U2 B // F2L 4
(y2) R' F' U F R' D' r U' r' D R2 // 1LLL... no, sorry, I wanted to say OLL + PLL Skip  
U // AUF

Next: B' R' F L' U B' L B D B2 D2 B R' D' U' B' D2 F B' D'


----------



## tsmosher (Oct 11, 2021)

GRVigo said:


> CFOP 32 STM
> 
> z' // Inspection
> 
> ...


y2 x'
U2 B u' M E R' u2 // FB (7)
R2 U' r U r' U R' U R // mixed SB (9/16)
U2 F U R2 D R' U' R D' R2' F' // CMLL (11/27)
U' M' U' M U M' U2 M' U2 M2 // EOdM (10/37)
U' S' U2 S // L5EP (4/41)

next: F' B R D' F' L F D2 R F2 U' L2 U' F2 B2 U2 B2 L2 U B2 D'


----------



## carcass (Oct 13, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> F' B R D' F' L F D2 R F2 U' L2 U' F2 B2 U2 B2 L2 U B2 D'


Mehta TDR with Petrus style blockbuilding, 39 STM
z2//inspection
L2 R2 U F' M' B2 M' z2//drb
F L f' L f//db
y' R F' U F//EO and Belt
U' R2 U' R S' U2 S R U2 R2//TDR
y2 S' R' U' R S U' R' U F' U F R U'//ZBLL
NEXT SCRAMBLE: F2 L2 D2 B2 F2 L2 D2 F2 D L2 U2 R' B F2 D' B' U2 R' U' L' U'


----------



## tsmosher (Oct 13, 2021)

carcass said:


> Mehta TDR with Petrus style blockbuilding, 39 STM
> z2//inspection
> L2 R2 U F' M' B2 M' z2//drb
> F L f' L f//db
> ...



x2 y'
U' S' r u M U2 M // 223 (7)
U' R f' U2 f2 R' f' // EO dFR bad (7/14)
U R U R' U' R' // B pair (6/20)
U2 R' U R U2 R' L' U R U' L // COLL (11/31)
U R U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R U // L5EP (9/40)

next: F' L2 D' R2 B2 U L' U F R U2 L D2 L' B2 R B2 U2 R B2 U2


----------



## Username: Username: (Oct 13, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> x2 y'
> U' S' r u M U2 M // 223 (7)
> U' R f' U2 f2 R' f' // EO dFR bad (7/14)
> U R U R' U' R' // B pair (6/20)
> ...


y z' // Setup
U' L' D U' r' F // FB
R' U r U r U R2 U R U' R' U R U r' // SB
R U2' R' U' R U R2' F R F' R U2' R' //CMLL
M' U M U2 M' U M U2 M U2 M U' M2 // LSE 
alg.cubing.net

Next: R2 F2 U' B2 U F2 U2 R2 U' L2 U B2 F L' B D' B' U' L R U


----------



## tsmosher (Oct 13, 2021)

Username: Username: said:


> y z' // Setup
> U' L' D U' r' F // FB
> R' U r U r U R2 U R U' R' U R U r' // SB
> R U2' R' U' R U R2' F R F' R U2' R' //CMLL
> ...


x' y
R' U' F2 r2 u R u2 M' R' U M2 // Mehta FB (11)
u2 R U R E2 U R u' R2 // 3QB + dFR paired (9/20)
S U' R' U S' // EOPair (5/25)
R' U R U' R' U' R // LS (7/32)
R U2 R D R' U2 R D' R2' // COLL (9/41)
U2 S2 U' S' U2 S U' S U2 S // L5EP (10/51)
U' // AUF (1/52)

next: R2 B2 R2 F U2 R2 B' L2 F2 U2 L2 F2 R' B' F2 U L' U B2 L2 U


----------



## carcass (Oct 14, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> R2 B2 R2 F U2 R2 B' L2 F2 U2 L2 F2 R' B' F2 U L' U B2 L2 U


CFOP, 59 STM
x//Inspection
L2 F U' F B2 R U2 R//Cross
y' R' U R U' R' U' R//First Pair
U' L' U L R U' R'//Second Pair
y' L F' L' F L' U L//Third Pair
R U' R' F R' F' R//Fourth Pair
U' F R U R' U' F'//OLL
U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U'//PLL

NEXT SCRAMBLE: F2 D U L2 R2 U' L2 D F2 L2 F2 L' B' F' D L F D R U F


----------



## carcass (Oct 15, 2021)

carcass said:


> F2 D U L2 R2 U' L2 D F2 L2 F2 L' B' F' D L F D R U F


CFOP, 45 STM
y x'//inspection
F L D R' U L2 D2//cross
L2 F' L' F L'//first pair
U' R U R' F U F'//second pair
U' f R f'//third pair
F U R U' R' F' R U' R'//fourth pair and OLL skip
R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 U//PLL

same solve but with cancellations, 38 STM
y x'//inspection
F L D R' U L2 D2//cross
L2 F' L' F L'//first pair
U' R U R' F U F'//second pair
U' f R f'//third pair
F U R U' R'//fourth pair and OLL skip cancelling into G perm
y' R u' R U' R' U R' u R2 U//PLL

NEXT SCRAMBLE: D' L2 B2 U2 R2 F2 U2 R2 D R2 U' L U L' D B R' F U' R U


----------



## tsmosher (Oct 15, 2021)

carcass said:


> CFOP, 45 STM
> y x'//inspection
> F L D R' U L2 D2//cross
> L2 F' L' F L'//first pair
> ...



y
r' F U L2 D L2 M' U' R' M2 U' r U' r2 // worst FB ever (14)
U' R' u R2 E' R' // pseudo-3QB (6/20)
D' R U' R' D U' S' U S // EO dFR (9/29)
U2 R' U R U R' U2 R // LS (8/37)
u2 R' F' r U R U' r' F // COLL (9/46)
L2 U' S U2 S' U' L2 // EPLL (7/53)

NEXT: F2 L2 B2 U L2 R2 U' B2 D' R2 D L' B U' L' B D2 R D' B' D


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Oct 15, 2021)

Scramble: F2 L2 B2 U L2 R2 U' B2 D' R2 D L' B U' L' B D2 R D' B' D

y' D' L2 D' L' U' L' U' L
u R U2 R' u2 R U R' E F' U F R U' R'
U2 R' U R U2 R' U R U' R U R' U2 R U R'
R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U2 R' U2 R
U2 S' U2 S M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 D2

a Bad Mehta Beginner solve. I'm learning

NEXT: F' D2 L' F R2 U F2 B' D F2 D2 L2 U2 D2 F2 R2 B R2 B D2


----------



## ruffleduck (Oct 15, 2021)

Scramble: F2 L2 B2 U L2 R2 U' B2 D' R2 D L' B U' L' B D2 R D' B' D

x z2
L F' L2 B U2 F2 U L U' L' U L // EOcross + FL pair
U' L U2 L' U' L U L' // BL pair
U' R' U2 R U' R' U R // BR pair
U R U R' U2 R U' R' // FR pair
U' R U' R' U R U R' U2 R' D' R U R' D R2 U R' U' // ZBLL

Next: L2 U R2 U R2 B2 D U F2 R2 F2 U2 F' R U L' R2 B' R F2 L2 D


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 15, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> Scramble: F2 L2 B2 U L2 R2 U' B2 D' R2 D L' B U' L' B D2 R D' B' D
> 
> x z2
> L F' L2 B U2 F2 U L U' L' U L // EOcross + FL pair
> ...


z2 y
//edges GARF DNOV KTIC
//corners JUBN XNPO

D' R2 U2 S' U S U R2 D //UF-RU-UL-BD-BU
U D2 R' S2 R2 S' R' D R S' R' U' D //UF-DF-RB-RF-DR
D2 L' S' U' R2 U' S U R2 U L D2 //UF-LB-DL-FL-UR

[F' : [U2, R D R']]
[R' D R, U2]
[U D R D' : [R' D R, U']]
[D': [R D R', U']] [U', R D' R']

R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'

recon

Next: F2 D' B2 D2 L2 D L2 U' R2 D F2 B' R' U L2 R' U' B2 F D


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Oct 15, 2021)

scramble: F2 D' B2 D2 L2 D L2 U' R2 D F2 B' R' U L2 R' U' B2 F D

D F' D F' L2 R' U R2 L U L' R2 U F2 R' F2 R F R F' // XXCROSS
U D2 L' U L D2 y U R U R' U' R U R' // F2L
U' L' U' L U L F' L2 U' L U F // OLL
U' // SKIP

NEXT: U2 L2 F' D2 L2 F L2 D2 U2 B' U2 L' U' R' U2 B F D L' U R'


----------



## tsmosher (Oct 15, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> scramble: F2 D' B2 D2 L2 D L2 U' R2 D F2 B' R' U L2 R' U' B2 F D
> 
> D F' D F' L2 R' U R2 L U L' R2 U F2 R' F2 R F R F' // XXCROSS
> U D2 L' U L D2 y U R U R' U' R U R' // F2L
> ...



y x'
R B2 M' u' r u2 // Roux FB (6)
r U' F' U F M2 U M2 // 223 (8/14)
U R U' R U' F' U F R // EO pair (9/23)
U R U2 R2 U2 R U2 R // F2L (8/31)
U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // COLL (10/41)
R2 U' S' U2 S U' R2 // EPLL (7/48)
U' // AUF (1/49)

next: R' U2 L2 U B2 L F' D' B' F2 R' U2 F2 D2 B2 U2 R' F2 R2


----------



## tsmosher (Oct 15, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> Scramble: F2 L2 B2 U L2 R2 U' B2 D' R2 D L' B U' L' B D2 R D' B' D
> 
> y' D' L2 D' L' U' L' U' L
> u R U2 R' u2 R U R' E F' U F R U' R'
> ...



I am no Mehta expert, but here is some advice that hopefully you will find helpful @Filipe Teixeira.

Firstly, your solve is perfectly fine!

Belt building is tricky. Try not to use triggers unless absolutely necessary and- even then- only to insert 2 belt edges at once. (Obviously, you will need to use a trigger to insert the last belt edge; this is why EOLE exists.) Many times, the best belt solution is not intuitive and requires you to insert belt edges in the wrong places or requires you to insert the belt edges in the "right" order (whatever that may be). Small optimizations can make all the difference between an 8 move belt and a 16 move belt.

Here is a 10-move belt in your solve. This is just the first solution i found.

u' R U' R' E2 R' E' R U R'

Other than that, your CLL case was one of the few that benefits from a much better CDRLL:

(U) F R2 U' R2 U R2 U F'

The CDRLL cases you should learn (or look up) are: S6, AS6, U6, Pi3, H2. I think there's one other one, but I can't find it now.

Good luck with Mehta!


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 15, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> y x'
> R B2 M' u' r u2 // Roux FB (6)
> r U' F' U F M2 U M2 // 223 (8/14)
> U R U' R U' F' U F R // EO pair (9/23)
> ...



z2 y
//edges XFOC KSUE NTIC
//corners CMHE XPUC

M U L F' M' F M L' U' M' //UF-FD-BU-RF-UR
F' L' S L2 S' F M2 F' L' F M2 //UF-LB-RD-DB-LU
U R' U2 F U S U' S' F' U2 R U' //UF-RB-DL-FL-UR

[D : [R' D' R, U]]
[R U R' U' D : [R D R', U2]]
[U' D' R' : [U, R' D R]]
[U R D' R' : [R' D R, U']]

recon

Next: D R2 D F2 U2 F2 D R2 F2 U' R2 F' L' F2 D' F2 U' L2 B R'


----------



## GRVigo (Oct 15, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: D R2 D F2 U2 F2 D R2 F2 U' R2 F' L' F2 D' F2 U' L2 B R'


CFOP 33 STM:

z // Inspection
D' R B' U2 R' U' R2 F' // XXCross
B' U2 B L U2 L' // F2L 3
U' F' U' F // F2L 4
(y') r' F' U' F U r F R' F' R U2 R U2 R' // 1LLL
U2 // AUF

Roux 36 STM:

z' x // Inspection
D' B R' D2 B' R F2 // FB
R' M' U' M2 B' R2 B M' // SB 1
B U2 B' U' B U B' // SB 2
(U) R' U' R U' R' U2 R // CMLL
U' M U2 M U M2 // L6E

Petrus 39 STM:

D2 B2 U L B' D' F' L2 // Block
U' F' U2 F U' b U' b' // EO
U2 B U B' U2 B U B' U2 R' U2 R // F2L
(U) x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 x' (U') // ZBLL

ZZ 44 STM:

z2 // Inspection
L D B' R2 D' R' D2 F' // XEOLine
U' R' U2 R U' R2 U' R2 // Pair
U' R U R' U2 R U R' // Pair
L2 U' L2 U' L2 U2 L2 // Pair
(U2) F R' U' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U' R' F' (U) // ZBLL


Next: D F' D R2 B' R U2 D2 R' F2 L' B2 D L2 R2 U F' D F2 U


----------



## CubetyCubes (Oct 16, 2021)

Scramble: D F’ D R2 B’ R U2 D2 R’ F2 L’ B2 D L2 R2 U F’ D F2 U
CFOP: 61stm
x2 y’ // inspection
L2 U2 L2 F2 R’ L’ // XCross - 6stm
L U L’ U’ L’ U L // Pair 1 - 7stm
U R U2 R’ U R U’ R’ // Pair 2 - 8stm
U R’ U’ R U R U2 R’ // Pair 3 - 8stm
f R U R’ U’ f’ U’ R U R’ U R U2 R’ // 2 Look OLL - 14stm
U R2 U’ R U’ R U R’ U R2 D’ U R U’ R’ D U2 // PLL - 18stm
Next: U B2 R' F D L2 B2 L' U' F2 U2 F' U2 B' R2 L2 B2 R2 B' U2


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 16, 2021)

CubetyCubes said:


> Scramble: D F’ D R2 B’ R U2 D2 R’ F2 L’ B2 D L2 R2 U F’ D F2 U
> CFOP: 61stm
> x2 y’ // inspection
> L2 U2 L2 F2 R’ L’ // XCross - 6stm
> ...


z2 y
//edges KPXJ GTNE RFVC
//corners FJBR WTSN

E2 F' E F E2 R2 F E' F' R2 //UF-LB-FR-FD-LF
u R' S R2 U S2 U' S R' u' //UF-RU-DL-RB-LU
M U' M' S' U2 S U M U' M' U' //UF-BD-BU-DR-UR

[R U' D' R' : [D, R' U R]]
[U' : [R D R', U2]]
[R : [R D' R', U']]
[U, R' D R] [D : [R' D' R, U]]

R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' //parity J perm

recon

Next: D B' L2 D' L2 B2 R2 F2 U2 B2 D2 F2 R2 D B U R D2 B R2 D


----------



## GRVigo (Oct 16, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: D B' L2 D' L2 B2 R2 F2 U2 B2 D2 F2 R2 D B U R D2 B R2 D


CFOP 48 STM:

U' F L F D' F2 R2 D // XCross
U' F' U2 F R' U' R // F2L 2
U2 B' U B U L U L' // F2L 3
U R U R' U' F' U' F // F2L 4
(y) r' U2 R U R' U r // OLL
L' B L' F2 L B' L' F2 L2 // PLL
U2 // AUF

Roux 48 STM: 

L F' B' U' R' L' D2 // FB
R' U' B' R2 B R2 F R F' B' R B // SB
(U) R U2 R2 F R F' R U2 R' // CMLL
M U2 M' U2 M' U M U' // EO
M U2 M U M2 U M U2 M U2 M2 // L6E

Petrus 46 STM:

F D' F U2 B' R D2 // Block
R U2 F2 R2 U F2 // Expanded block
U2 S' U S U' b U' b' // EO
U R U' R' U R U2 R' U R U R' // F2L + OLL
L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2 // PLL

ZZ 41 STM:

U' F U D L F R2 B' // EOArrow
R' U2 R U' R2 U' R2 // Pair 1
U2 L' U' L2 U L' // Pairs 2 & 3
U R U2 R' U' R U R' // Pair 4
(U') R' U R U2 L' R' U R U' L (U') // ZBLL


Next: L' R2 D' B D2 L' F U2 B D2 U B2 L' B' D' F' U2 L B2 U L2


----------



## tsmosher (Oct 16, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> z2 y
> //edges XFOC KSUE NTIC
> //corners CMHE XPUC
> 
> ...



EDIT: ninja'd! use GRVigo's next scramble.

y' // Mehtrus?
r B2 M U' M R U M' r // Mehta FB (9)
u' R u' R' u R2 u' R2 u // 3QB (9/18)
R2 U R2 // dfR (3/21)
F R U R' U' F' // EO (6/27)
R' U R' U2 R2 U R2 U // LS (8/35)
R' U2 R D R' U2 R D' R2' // COLL (9/44)
L2 U' S U2 S' U' L2 // EPLL (7/51)

Next: L' R2 D' B D2 L' F U2 B D2 U B2 L' B' D' F' U2 L B2 U L2


----------



## tsmosher (Oct 16, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> Next: L' R2 D' B D2 L' F U2 B D2 U B2 L' B' D' F' U2 L B2 U L2



y' z' // Mehtrus w/ cancellation
L2 F U' B2 E2 U' r' U M2 // Mehta FB (9)
R U R' E2 R' // 3QB (5/14)
U2 R U' R' U R' U S' U S // EO dfR (10/24)
U' R' U2 R U2 R' // LS (6/30)
U2 R U2 R' L' U R U' L // COLL (9/39)
M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 // EPLL (7/46)

NEXT: U F' D2 U2 R2 F R2 B' L2 U2 L2 F' R U L F R' F2 R B U


----------



## carcass (Oct 17, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> U F' D2 U2 R2 F R2 B' L2 U2 L2 F' R U L F R' F2 R B U


Roux, 40 STM
U M2//2 bars
U2 F//FB
y2 F//SS
x L U' M' U L//SP
R U R' U' R' F R F'//CMLL
M' U' M' U M U' r//EO, cancelling into UL and UR
U R' U' M2 U R U' R' U2 M2//UL and UR
U M' U2 M' U2//L4E

NEXT SCRAMBLE: D2 U2 L2 D2 R' U2 F2 L' B2 L' R' D' L' F' U' R2 D L U2 F' U2


----------



## tsmosher (Oct 17, 2021)

carcass said:


> Roux, 40 STM
> U M2//2 bars
> U2 F//FB
> y2 F//SS
> ...



S' E2 U' R' U r2 // mixed Mehta FB (6)
R U R' u' R' E2 R E // 3QB (8/14)
R2 f' U f // EO dBR (4/18)
U R U R' // LS (4/22)
U' R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D // COLL + align (9/31)
U' S2 U' S2 // dS (4/35)
R2 U S' U2 S U R2 // EPLL (7/42)
U2 // AUF (1/43)

NEXT: B2 D' L2 U B2 D2 L2 D' L2 D F2 R2 B' D' R' U' R2 B D2 B L


----------



## BenChristman1 (Oct 17, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: B2 D' L2 U B2 D2 L2 D' L2 D F2 R2 B' D' R' U' R2 B D2 B L


ZZ-OP, 49 STM
z2 // Inspection
R' D F2 R2 B D R' L2 // EO Arrow (using @zzoomer's tool)
D L U' L' D' M F M' // Left
U R U' R' U2 R' U' R U R U R' U2 R U R' // Right
U' r U R' U' r' F R F' // (C)OLL
M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 U' // PLL
ACN

ZZ-a, 46 STM
z2 // Inspection
R' D F2 R2 B D R' L2 // EO Cross
D L U' L' D' M F M' // Left
U R U' R' U2 R' U' R U R U R' U2 R U R' // Right
U' R U2 R' U2 R' F R U R U' R' F' U' // ZBLL
ACN

Next: L2 B2 R2 F2 U2 B2 D U2 B2 U' L2 D L' R2 B' U2 R2 F2 U2 L


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 17, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> ZZ-OP, 49 STM
> z2 // Inspection
> R' D F2 R2 B D R' L2 // EO Arrow (using @zzoomer 's tool)
> D L U' L' D' M F M' // Left
> ...



z2 y
//edges FMLG OJVU DQAG
//corners VUJS APEG BC

R U' R S R' S' E' R E R' U R' //UF-BU-BR-BL-RU
U R F M' U' M' U M2 F' R' U' //UF-RF-LF-DR-DB
M2 U' S U' M U M' S' U M2 //UF-DF-LD-UL-RU
[M U' : [M', U2]]

[U R D' : [U', R' D R]]
[U' R' : [R' D R, U2]]
[D : [R' D R, U']]
[l' U' : [R D' R', U2]]
[R2 :[R F R' ,B2]]

recon
Next: L2 B R2 D2 U2 B2 F' R2 D2 U2 B2 U2 R' B L2 U R2 D B D2


----------



## ottozing (Oct 17, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: L2 B R2 D2 U2 B2 F' R2 D2 U2 B2 U2 R' B L2 U R2 D B D2


z y2

L' U' R2 D' F R
D L U' L'
U' R2' F R2 U' F'
U' R' F U' R U' R' U2 R F' 
M' U' M U2 M' U' M
U2 D' R2' D' R U2 R' D R U2 R

Next - R B U2 F2 U2 F2 R D2 L2 D2 L' D2 B2 R2 D' B2 R U' L' B D'


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 17, 2021)

ottozing said:


> z y2
> 
> L' U' R2 D' F R
> D L U' L'
> ...



z2 y
//edges BXCN QVIO CAKR UE
//corners COHF XNQE

U R' F U' M F' M' F U F' R U'//UF-UB-FD-UR-RB
D F' M' F M D' //UF-LD-DR-FL-RF
E2 F2 U' M' U F' U M U' F' E2 //UF-UR-UL-LB-BD
[D : [S, L F' L']]

[U', R D' R']
[F, R B' R']
[U D R D' : [R' D R, U']]
[R U' : [R' D' R, U2]]

recon
Next: D B U2 R U' R2 B' D R2 B U2 R2 D2 F2 D2 L2 B R2 B U


----------



## carcass (Oct 17, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> D B U2 R U' R2 B' D R2 B U2 R2 D2 F2 D2 L2 B R2 B U


CFOP, 52 STM
y2 z'//inspection
R2 r' U L2 U2 F2//cross
R' U R2 U' R'//first pair
U L' U' L U f R f'//second pair
U L U2 L' U f' L' f//third pair
F2 R' F' R2 U' R' U2 F'//fourth pair
U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F'//OLL
R2 U' S' U2 S U' R2//PLL

NEXT SCRAMBLE: B2 L2 D' L2 B2 D' L2 U F2 D L F' R' F' U2 L2 U F2 L' B F


----------



## tsmosher (Oct 19, 2021)

carcass said:


> CFOP, 52 STM
> y2 z'//inspection
> R2 r' U L2 U2 F2//cross
> R' U R2 U' R'//first pair
> ...



y2 z' // Petrus
U' B2 U2 R u2 R' E' // FB+1 (7)
R' r' U M2 // dM (4/11)
U2 R' U' R U R' // dFR (5/16)
U2 S' U' S // EODR (4/20)
U2 R' U R // dBR (4/24)
U L' U' L U' R U' L' U R' U2 L // COLL (12/36)
U S U2 S' // L5EP (4/40)
U // AUF (1/41)

NEXT: R' L2 D' F' U R2 L2 B L' D' B2 L D2 L' F2 R2 L' F2 B2 L F2


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 19, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> y2 z' // Petrus
> U' B2 U2 R u2 R' E' // FB+1 (7)
> R' r' U M2 // dM (4/11)
> U2 R' U' R U R' // dFR (5/16)
> ...



z2 y
//edges ANJP DTKB UR
//corners RP 2tw2tw

F M' R' U2 S' U S U M R F' //UF-UL-RB-LF-FR
D F U R2 E R' E2 R' D' L' u' //UF-DF-DL-LB-UB
U' M U' S R' F' R S' R' F R U' M' U' //2 flip 

[U' : [R' U' R, D']]
[R U R' U' R U R', D]
R U2 R2 D' R U' R' D R U' R' F R U R U' R' F' U' //nice U ZBLL

recon

Next: B D2 B' D2 U2 F L2 U2 B' U2 R' D B D U L' U2 L' B


----------



## carcass (Oct 19, 2021)

carcass said:


> B2 L2 D' L2 B2 D' L2 U F2 D L F' R' F' U2 L2 U F2 L' B F


CFOP, 57 STM
z//inspection
F' D2 L'//cross
L' U L U R U R'//first pair
U2 L U L' U2 L U L'//second pair
U' F U R' U2 R2 U2 R' F'//third pair
U2 y2 r' U' l' U l U r //fourth pair
U R' F R U R' F' R F U' F'//OLL
U2 x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R f//PLL

NEXT SCRAMBLE: U L2 B2 D F2 U2 B2 U R2 U R' D2 B D' F2 R2 D' L2 D U


----------



## carcass (Oct 19, 2021)

carcass said:


> U L2 B2 D F2 U2 B2 U R2 U R' D2 B D' F2 R2 D' L2 D U


CFOP, 48 STM
x z'//inspection
U' F' R2 L'//cross
R U' R' L' U' L//first pair
F' U F f R' f'//second pair
F' U2 F f' L' f//third pair
R U2 R' U2 R U'//fourth pair cancelling into OLL
M' U R' U R U2 r'//OLL
L2 u' L U' L U L' u L2 y L U' L' U//PLL

NEXT SCRAMBLE: B2 D' B2 R2 D R2 U B2 F2 U' B2 L B2 U L D2 B' F D L R2


----------



## tsmosher (Oct 19, 2021)

carcass said:


> CFOP, 48 STM
> x z'//inspection
> U' F' R2 L'//cross
> R U' R' L' U' L//first pair
> ...



R' u F2 r u R2 U R u2 // Roux FB (9)
r' U' r M' U M // dM + BRE (6/15)
U2 R U' R U S' U S // EO dfR (8/23)
U R' U R // LS (4/27)
R' F' r U R U' r' F // COLL (8/35)
L2 U' S U2 S' U' M2 // L5EP (7/42)

NEXT: U L B2 F2 L2 U R2 D' F2 U' F2 U2 B2 F R B' D L2 B2 L2 U2


----------



## carcass (Oct 19, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> U L B2 F2 L2 U R2 D' F2 U' F2 U2 B2 F R B' D L2 B2 L2 U2


CFOP, 38 STM
y2 x'//inspection
D U F' L2 U L' B U B' D2//xxcross
R U' R' //first pair
U L' U L U2 F U//second pair cancelling into 1LLL
F2 r U r' U' r U r' U' r' F r U R U R' F' U2//1LLL
39 STM without cancellation
y2 x'//inspection
D U F' L2 U L' B U B' D2//xxcross
R U' R' //first pair
U L' U L U2 F U F'//second pair cancelling into 1LLL
F' r U r' U' r U r' U' r' F r U R U R' F' U2//1LLL

NEXT SCRAMBLE: D2 L2 F2 U2 L U2 L' B2 D2 L F2 U' B F2 U' R' U2 B2 D' B2


----------



## tsmosher (Oct 19, 2021)

carcass said:


> CFOP, 38 STM
> y2 x'//inspection
> D U F' L2 U L' B U B' D2//xxcross
> R U' R' //first pair
> ...



y z'
F' U l U' L' M U // Roux FB+1 (7)
r' U' r2 R U r' // dM (6/13)
R2 U2 R2 U R U' R S' U' S // EO dFR (10/23)
U R' U2 R U R' U' R // LS (8/31)
r U2 R2' F R F' R U2 r' // COLL (9/40)
U2 R2 // align (2/42)
U' S2 U' S2 U' S U2 S' // L5EP (8/50)
U2 // AUF (1/51)

next: D' B2 D' B2 D' L2 F2 U2 R2 B2 U' B2 R' B2 L2 F L B' R F2


----------



## carcass (Oct 20, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> D' B2 D' B2 D' L2 F2 U2 R2 B2 U' B2 R' B2 L2 F L B' R F2


CFOP, 53 STM
x2 y//inspection
F L' B U' F2 U2 B2 R//cross
f' L f//first pair
U2 F' U' F//second pair
R' U' R U F U F'//third pair
f R f' l U' l' B//weird fourth pair
U2 R U R' U' R' F R F'//OLL
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U//PLL

NEXT SCRAMBLE: U2 L2 R2 D F2 U B2 R2 B2 U2 B' L R2 D2 R' B R' D' F' L' R2


----------



## the dnf master (Oct 20, 2021)

carcass said:


> NEXT SCRAMBLE: U2 L2 R2 D F2 U B2 R2 B2 U2 B' L R2 D2 R' B R' D' F' L' R2


x2 y'//inspection
R D' R2 D2 U R' F D//cross
U' L' U L U y L U L'//first pair
R U R' U2 y' L U L'//second pair
U R U' R' U R' U2 R//third pair
y U' L' U' L2 F' L' U' L' U L F//fourth pair cancel into WV
U R' U R' U' R D' R' D R' (U D') R2 U' R2 D R2//PLL
U//AUF
Next: B2 L U F' D' L2 F L' F2 B2 L' B2 U2 R U2 L' U2 L' B2 U' F2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 21, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> Next: B2 L U F' D' L2 F L' F2 B2 L' B2 U2 R U2 L' U2 L' B2 U' F2


Mehta-TDR(kinda): 49 STM
z2 //inspection
R' F2 L F2 U F' //FB
D' R U2 R u' //3QB
U2 R' F R F' R U' R' //EOLE
U2 R' U R' U' R U2 R' U' R U R //DCAL
u' S' U2 S //insert edge
M U' r U R' U' R' F R F' M U M' U' //ZBLL

Next: F B2 L' D2 R' B2 D2 F2 R D2 L' B2 R' F' R' F2 D' B U F' L2


----------



## tsmosher (Oct 21, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Mehta-TDR(kinda): 49 STM
> z2 //inspection
> R' F2 L F2 U F' //FB
> D' R U2 R u' //3QB
> ...



y2 x' // some weird method
U R' F2 M U' R u2 U R' u // Roux FB (10)
r U R' U' // dM + FRE (4/14)
r2 U R U' R S' U' S // EO dFR (8/22)
U' R' U' R U' R' U R // LS (8/30)
F U' R D' R U' R' D R' U F' // CDRLL (11/41)
U2 R U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R // L5EP (8/49)
U // AUF (1/50)



Spoiler: APB/ZBLL Finish



U2 R U R U' R' U R' U' R // dbR APB (10/32)
R U R' U R' U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // ZBLL AS 71 (11/43)
U // AUF (1/44)




next: F B' L2 F' U' R' L' F' U' F2 D' B2 D L2 U R2 F2 R2 B2 D


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Oct 21, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> next: F B' L2 F' U' R' L' F' U' F2 D' B2 D L2 U R2 F2 R2 B2 D


x2 B2 L F D' F L2 F U L' U2 L' U' L' U B L // XX-Cross
y D2 R U' R' D2 // Pair #3
y' U L' U' L U L' U2 L // Pair #4
U' r U R' U R U2 r' // OLL
U' R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U // PLL








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





Next: D' B' L' F2 L' B2 D2 B2 U2 L R U2 R2 U2 B' U F2 D F' L2 D2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 21, 2021)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> Next: D' B' L' F2 L' B2 D2 B2 U2 L R U2 R2 U2 B' U F2 D F' L2 D2


Mehta-JTLE but the last 2 steps are clubbed together: 46 STM
y //inspection
R2 E2 L U' R' F2 U2 F' //FB
u2 R E' R' u R2 u' R2 //3QB
U' R' F R2 F' U' R2 U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R //EOLE+DCAL
U2 l' R' B R D' R U2 R' D R U2 B //PLL+1

Next: L' U2 F U2 B' R2 D L D F2 L2 B2 U' R2 U' F2 D2 L2 D B' U


----------



## carcass (Oct 22, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> L' U2 F U2 B' R2 D L D F2 L2 B2 U' R2 U' F2 D2 L2 D B' U


CFOP, 46 STM
z2 y'//inspection
F' L D R D2//cross
U L' U M' B l//first pair
R U2 R' D' L' U2 L U2 L' U L E'//pseudo slotting, second and third pairs
R' U2 R U' f R f'//fourth pair
U2 R U' R' F R F' R U R2 U r' U' R U r//COALL

NEXT SCRAMBLE: L2 F2 L2 B U2 B' D2 B' L2 B' D2 L U' R2 U' L R2 D2 R D' B'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 22, 2021)

carcass said:


> NEXT SCRAMBLE: L2 F2 L2 B U2 B' D2 B' L2 B' D2 L U' R2 U' L R2 D2 R D' B'


CFOP: 46 STM
D2 L' D R' L' //cross
y' U' R U R2 U' R //pair 1
D' L2 F' L2 F D //pair 2
y' R U' R' U F' U' F //pair 3
L' U L U' L' U' L //pair 4
U R' U2 R F U' R' U R U F' R' U R U //ZBLL

Mehta-TDR(but worse): 49 STM
y' //inspection
D' B F2 L U' L2 R2 U L R' u r' U' r //p223
S' U S R U R' F R2 F' R U2 R //EOL2E 
R U R' U' R2 U R' U R' U' R U R' //TDR
U'D' L' U R U' L U R' U //lucky niklas

Next: D2 F2 U B2 L' U2 D2 B' D' U2 B2 R U2 R D2 R' D2 L'


----------



## tsmosher (Oct 22, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> CFOP: 46 STM
> D2 L' D R' L' //cross
> y' U' R U R2 U' R //pair 1
> D' L2 F' L2 F D //pair 2
> ...



y2
L U2 L R2 U' B // Roux FB (6)
R' M' U r2 U r2 // 223 + FRE (6/12)
U R2 U2 R2 S' R' U' R U' S // EO pair (10/22)
R' U' R U2 R' U R // LS (7/29)
R U R' U R U' R D R' U' R D' R2' // COLL (13/42)
U S' U2 S U S' U2 S // L5EP (8/50)
U2 // AUF (1/51)

NEXT: U2 R D2 R2 U2 F2 R F2 U2 L' R' F' U R2 F L U B2 D2 U2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 22, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: U2 R D2 R2 U2 F2 R F2 U2 L' R' F' U R2 F L U B2 D2 U2


Mehta-TDR: 47 STM
z2 //inspection
L U' L' u' R U r U2 r' //FB
E' R' u R u R //3QB
U' S' U S R U' R' //EOLE
R2 U R' U R' U2 R U R S R2 S' //TDR
U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R u //ZBLL

Next: R B L2 U F2 D' L2 R2 B2 R2 D' R2 U' L2 B' U F2 R D R F2


----------



## tsmosher (Oct 22, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Mehta-TDR: 47 STM
> z2 //inspection
> L U' L' u' R U r U2 r' //FB
> E' R' u R u R //3QB
> ...



x z'
r R2 U' R u M u // mixed Roux FB (7)
r' U' r2 U2 r' // 223 + DFR (5/12)
D' F' U F D // keyhole FRE (5/17)
U S' U S // EO (4/21)
R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R' // LS (7/28)
U' R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' // COLL (10/38)
S' U2 S d // 4b (4/42)
M2 U M' U2 M U2 M2 // 4c (7/49)
U // AUF (1/50)

NEXT: 
F' D2 B' L2 F' D2 L2 D2 L2 U2 F' L B2 U' F2 D' B R F' U2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 22, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> F' D2 B' L2 F' D2 L2 D2 L2 U2 F' L B2 U' F2 D' B R F' U2


CFOP: 45 STM
F R U' B2 U' F' L F D //xcross
y2 U2 L' U L f' L' f //pair 2
U R U R' F U R U R' U' R U2 R' U R U2 R' U' R U R' F' //Last 2 pairs into OLLCP
M2 U M U2 M' U M2 //EPLL

Mehta-TDR: 47 STM
U2 f L2 f U R' U R' F //FB
R2 u' R2 E2 R2 U' R' //3QB
u' R' F R2 F' U' R' //EOLE
U R S' U2 S R' U2 S R2 S' //TDR
U2 F U R U r' F R' F' r F' r' F r //ZBLL 

Next: *B2 L2 F' L2 U2 B D2 F R2 U2 B2 D' B' D U' L F2 L2 D' L' F'*


----------



## tsmosher (Oct 22, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> CFOP: 45 STM
> F R U' B2 U' F' L F D //xcross
> y2 U2 L' U L f' L' f //pair 2
> U R U R' F U R U R' U' R U2 R' U R U2 R' U' R U R' F' //Last 2 pairs into OLLCP
> ...



x y
R' U F E2 F u' // mixed Roux FB+1 (6)
r' U2 r U2 r' // 223 (5/11)
R2 U R F R F' // EO dBR + DFR (6/17)
U' L' E2 L U2 L' E2 L // LE (8/25)
U R' U L U' R U' L' U' L U' L' // COLL (12/37)
S' U2 S d' // 4b (4/40)
M2 U M' U2 M' U' // 4c (6/46)

NEXT: 
D L2 B' R2 U2 F2 D2 F' U2 F L2 B' R D L' U' L B' R D


----------



## carcass (Oct 22, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> D L2 B' R2 U2 F2 D2 F' U2 F L2 B' R D L' U' L B' R D


ZB method, 45 STM
z2 y//inspection
R2 D F2 U2 F E'//cross
f' L f//first pair
U' R U2 R' U2 f R f'//second pair
R U2 R' U' R U R'//third pair
U2 y' F' U2 F R U2 R'//ZBLS
R' U2 R U R' U R2 U2 R' U' R U' R' U2//ZBLL
NEXT SCRAMBLE: L' U' R' D' R' B R U2 R' F' D2 L' D2 R U2 L2 F2 D2 R D2 R


----------



## BenChristman1 (Oct 22, 2021)

carcass said:


> NEXT SCRAMBLE: L' U' R' D' R' B R U2 R' F' D2 L' D2 R U2 L2 F2 D2 R D2 R


Roux, 39 STM
y2 // Inspection
U' B' M U2 M' D2 f' L2 f // FB
U r' U' r' U r' U2 M r' U' r // SB
U2 r U' r' F R' F' R // CMLL and some edges
M' U2 M U' M' U M' U2 M U M // L3E
ACN

Next: B U R2 B2 R2 D B2 L2 D' F2 U' L' U R' B' D2 B D2 F L'


----------



## carcass (Oct 22, 2021)

carcass said:


> L' U' R' D' R' B R U2 R' F' D2 L' D2 R U2 L2 F2 D2 R D2 R


44 STM
x y2//inspection
R' U' M' B' U R' F r'//dlb
F' U' R2 F' L' U L//front 2 pairs
U' M' U' M//DFM
U' R' U' R U R' U' R//F2L
U2 y r U R' U R' F R F' R U' R' U' r' F R F'//1LLL
sry missed the reply


----------



## carcass (Oct 22, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> B U R2 B2 R2 D B2 L2 D' F2 U' L' U R' B' D2 B D2 F L'


Nautilus/LEOR thing, 41 STM
D F' L U' l' U x'//FB
U' r U r' U' R' U' R U R' U r' U r//EO
U r2 R U' R' U2 M2//F2L
R' U R U2 L U' R' U M x U2 R' U' R U2//ZBLL

NEXT SCRAMBLE: R2 F L2 B2 R2 F2 D2 B' D2 F D2 R D U L' F L2 U' L R B2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 23, 2021)

carcass said:


> NEXT SCRAMBLE: R2 F L2 B2 R2 F2 D2 B' D2 F D2 R D U L' F L2 U' L R B2


Mehta-TDR: 44 STM with a ZBLL that I know
z2 y' //inspection
F2 M U' M' u' R U2 S U2 S' //FB
R2 u R2 E R //3QB
F' U F R F R2 F' R //EOLE
U2 R' U' R D R' U R D' //TDR
D R U R D R' U M U2 r D' R2 //ZBLL

next: D' F2 L2 U F2 U' F2 U' R2 B2 D2 B2 F' L2 U2 F2 R D' F2 R' U2


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Oct 23, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> D' F2 L2 U F2 U' F2 U' R2 B2 D2 B2 F' L2 U2 F2 R D' F2 R' U2


z2 y B R' U2 D2 R2 F' L' R // X-cross
U L' U2 L U L' U' L2 U' L' // Pair #2 + #3
U' y R' F R F' R' F R F' R' F R F' // Pair #4
R' U' F U R U' R' F' R // OLL
R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U' // PLL








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





Next: R' F L2 F2 D R2 U L2 B2 U R2 D' B2 D L U2 R2 F' U L' D2


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 23, 2021)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> z2 y B R' U2 D2 R2 F' L' R // X-cross
> U L' U2 L U L' U' L2 U' L' // Pair #2 + #3
> U' y R' F R F' R' F R F' R' F R F' // Pair #4
> R' U' F U R U' R' F' R // OLL
> ...



z2 y
//edges BCJE MTKX RSMO PC
//corners NRFG ITXT

R' F' E R U' M' U L' S' U l//UF-UB-UR-LF-LU
E' R' D' M R2 D M' D' R2 D R E //UF-BR-DL-LB-FD
R F2 L D S D' S' L' F2 R' //UF-BD-RD-BR-RF
[E' : [R' E R, U']]

[U D : [R U' R', D2]]
[U' R' U, L]
[R U' : [R' U R, D']] [R2 U R2 U' R2, D2]

R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' //parity

recon
Next: B2 D2 L2 U2 L2 F D2 B2 R2 F L2 F2 R U' F2 L' B D U2 R2 D2


----------



## GRVigo (Oct 23, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: B2 D2 L2 U2 L2 F D2 B2 R2 F L2 F2 R U' F2 L' B D U2 R2 D2


ZZ 37 STM 

z' x2 // Inspection

B L' D' L2 D2 F' // EOArrow (6)
U R2 U' R2 U' R U R' // XEOCross (8)
U R' U' R // EO223 (4)
L U L' U L U L' // Pair (7)
U L' U' L // Pair (4)
y R' U' R U' R' U2 R // ZBLL (7)
U2 // AUF

Next: B D F2 D2 L2 B' F' U B' F2 R' B2 L F' B' U' F' L' U2 L'


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 23, 2021)

GRVigo said:


> ZZ 37 STM
> 
> z' x2 // Inspection
> 
> ...



z2 y
//edges XBAV UOKI TE
//corners UBSP WSFE

M' D S M U' M' U S' D' M //UF-FD-UB-UL-DR
R D' S U L' S L S' U' S' D R' //UF-DB-RF-LB-FL
[S, L F' L']

[R D' R' : [U2, R' D R]]
[R B2 R', F2]
[R2 : [D2, R' U' R]]
[R' D R D' R' D R, U']

recon

Next: R' B2 R2 U' L2 R2 U F2 U' R2 D' B2 R2 L U' F' R D L2 F' L'


----------



## tsmosher (Oct 23, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> z2 y
> //edges XBAV UOKI TE
> //corners UBSP WSFE
> 
> ...



U M2 B2 R2 r u r' // lD (7)
U R' u R2 u' R2 u2 // ld + BRE (7/14)
U R' U' R // pair (4/18)
U2 R' U' f' U' f // EO insert (6/24)
R' U R U R' U' R // LS (7/31)
U r U2 R2' F R F' R U2 r' // COLL (10/41)
U' r2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 // EPLL (8/49)

NEXT: F U' L2 B2 U2 B' R2 B R2 D2 B' R D' B D2 L2 U' B2 F'


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 24, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> U M2 B2 R2 r u r' // lD (7)
> U R' u R2 u' R2 u2 // ld + BRE (7/14)
> U R' U' R // pair (4/18)
> U2 R' U' f' U' f // EO insert (6/24)
> ...



z2 y
//edges IDFR GAMP VQVB
//corners STCQ WFBG

F' M F' M2 F' M F' //UF-FL-DF-BU-BD
R S R2 S' F R S R' F' R S' //UF-RU-UL-BR-FR
[S, L' F' L] [U' : [R2, S]]

[R U' D' : [D', R' U R]]
[D : [U', R D' R']]
[R' U' : [R U R', D']]
[R' D' R D R' D' R, U2]

recon
Next: B2 L2 D L2 D L2 U2 B2 L2 R2 D' L' F D' R' F D B F'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 24, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: B2 L2 D L2 D L2 U2 B2 L2 R2 D' L' F D' R' F D B F'


Nautilus LL: 46 STM
R' F' B' D2 L u2 R2 u2 //FB
U R U2 R2 U' R U M U2 M' U S' U2 S //NSB
R U R' U F' U' F U2 M' U2 M //EOdFr
U2 R F' U' R2 U' F U F' R2 U F R' //ZBLL

Next: B U L2 R2 B2 L2 U R2 D B2 R2 D L' D F L' B' L' U2 R' B'


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 24, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Nautilus LL: 46 STM
> R' F' B' D2 L u2 R2 u2 //FB
> U R U2 R2 U' R U M U2 M' U S' U2 S //NSB
> R U R' U F' U' F U2 M' U2 M //EOdFr
> ...



z2 y
//corners BFWI RQON
//edges FNTL NAVG DAIR PI


[F : [U2, R' D' R]]
[R' U : [R U' R', D']]
[R D R', U'] [D : [U', R D' R']]
[D :[R U' R' U R U' R', D]]

r S' R' E F M' F' R M S R'//UF-BU-RB-DL-BL
R U L' U R' E' R u' L U' R' //UF-RB-UL-DR-RU
U' M U2 M F' U M' U' F U' M' //UF-DF-UL-FL-BD
[R' U' R : [E, R2]]

R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R //parity
recon

Next: L D' F' D2 R2 U2 F2 L2 F' D2 U2 R2 U L F' R B U L D'


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Oct 24, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: L D' F' D2 R2 U2 F2 L2 F' D2 U2 R2 U L F' R B U L D'


Petrus apparently (47 STM):
x2 F' R U' D L' D2 // Square + pair
B U R U2 // Square
R' L' B R2 L2 // 2x2x3
L F L' U2 L' U2 L U' F' U F2 U2 F' // F2L
U2 R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R // (C)OLL
U' M2 U M U2 M' U M2 U' // PLL








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net




Next: D F2 U F2 R2 U B2 U2 L2 B2 R2 F' R B D2 R D' R B U2 L


----------



## ruffleduck (Oct 24, 2021)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> Next: D F2 U F2 R2 U B2 U2 L2 B2 R2 F' R B D2 R D' R B U2 L


yes i use zz but i wanted to do a fancy cfop solve because why not

x2
M2 F L F' u
R U M' B2 r'
F R U' R' S R' S'
U M' U R U' r' F'
R U R' U R U' R2 F' U' F U R
F' U' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2
view at CubeDB.net

next: F2 D F2 U' L2 F2 L2 D B2 D2 F2 D B U' B L' B U2 R U' R2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 25, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> next: F2 D F2 U' L2 F2 L2 D B2 D2 F2 D B U' B L' B U2 R U' R2


Roux: 47 STM
y' x' //inspection
B f R2 F2 U F' //FB
M2 U R' U2 R U2 F' U' F U' R U r' //SB
M' u M u' r' U R U2 L' R' U R U' L //CMLL+ fix NMC
U M U' M' U' M U' M U M' U2 M U M2 //LSE

Mehta-TDR(CN): 42 STM
x //inspection
U' F' L F2 B2 L U' L' //FB
R' u R U u2 R //3QB
U R F U R' U' F' //EOLE
R2 U' R U R U R' U2 R //TDR
U' R U2 R D r' U2 r D' R2 U' u2 //ZBLL

Next: D' L2 F2 D2 B' R2 B2 U2 F L2 U2 R2 L' F' D R' U' F2 L'


----------



## BenChristman1 (Oct 26, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: D' L2 F2 D2 B' R2 B2 U2 F L2 U2 R2 L' F' D R' U' F2 L'


CFOP, 53 STM
F' L D' L' F2 D // Cross
U' R U R' U2 R' U' R // F2L 1
L U2 L' F' U F // F2L 2
U2 L' U L // F2L 3
y' U2 L' U' L U' r U' r' F // F2L 4
U F R U' R' U' R U R' F' // OLL
U' M2 U' M2 U' M' U2 M2 U2 M' // PLL
ACN

Next: U' B' U' D' F R2 U2 R B' L2 F2 U L2 F2 U D' B2 L2 D R2 L2


----------



## carcass (Oct 26, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> U' B' U' D' F R2 U2 R B' L2 F2 U L2 F2 U D' B2 L2 D R2 L2


CFOP, 45 STM
b2 U' l U' R L2//cross
U R' U R U' R' U' R//firstpair
U' L U' L'//second pair
F U2 F'//third pair
R U R' U2 F' U' F//fourth pair
l' U' L U' L' U2 l//OLL
y' x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' l U//PLL

NEXT SCRAMBLE: R U B2 L2 B2 L2 B' R F L2 B D2 F' D2 L2 F' R2 F2 U2


----------



## tsmosher (Oct 26, 2021)

carcass said:


> CFOP, 45 STM
> b2 U' l U' R L2//cross
> U R' U R U' R' U' R//firstpair
> U' L U' L'//second pair
> ...



That is LS/LL.

R F U R U' R' F' U' R' // LS
F' L' U' L U F // OLL
R2 F2 R U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F R2 // Gc PLL
U' // AUF

NEXT: D L U R2 L' F R L' B F2 R2 L2 U R2 D' L2 D2 B2 D B2 F


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 26, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: D L U R2 L' F R L' B F2 R2 L2 U R2 D' L2 D2 B2 D B2 F


CN YruRU because why not: 55 STM
//3-1 Tracing
U' F' U F U' S' //CPLine
U r' u2 U2 R u' r2 //pEO extension
R r U r' U2 R2 r U R' U' r' M2 U M2 //EOdM
R U R U R2 U' R U R U R' U2 R U' R' //RB
U R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R U' //2GLL

CN CP-First methods are good either only for FMC or if you can do CN ZZ.

Next: R' L2 F2 U2 R2 D2 U' B2 R2 U L2 F L2 U2 R F U' B F


----------



## tsmosher (Oct 26, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> CN YruRU because why not: 55 STM
> //3-1 Tracing
> U' F' U F U' S' //CPLine
> U r' u2 U2 R u' r2 //pEO extension
> ...



I can recognize CP line CN just as quickly as I can with a fixed color set... Which is to say "slowly." I can recognize CP line slowly.

BTW, last scramble that I got was LS/LL; now yours is Cross solved. What gives?? Guess I'll do CFCE??

y'
F U2 F' U' L U' L'
F U F' d L U L'
d' L U2 L2 U' L2 U' L'
F U R U' R' F' U' R' F R F' // F2L (33)
U R2' D' R U2 R' D R2 U R' U R // CLL (12/45)
M' U M U2 M' U M // ELL (7/52)
U // AUF (1/53)

NEXT: U F' L2 F2 U B2 D F2 U B2 L2 U L2 R U' B' L2 B' L R B2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 26, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: U F' L2 F2 U B2 D F2 U B2 L2 U L2 R U' B' L2 B' L R B2


Experimental Mehta variant: 48 STM
x2 //inspection
U L' U F2 M' B2 M //FB
u R u2 R' u' U' R//3QB
R' U2 R2 U R2 U R //DCAL+FR(accidentally)
r U2 R2 F R F' R U2 r' S' U S //CPEO
u' R2 U' R2 U' R U2 R U' R' U' R U R2 E //2GLL

Mehta-JTLE gone wrong: 44 STM
x2 //inspection
U L' U F2 M' B2 M //FB
u R u2 R' u' U' R2 U' R' //Belt
U R U' R' U2 R U' R' //DCAL
U' S' U S //EO+JTLE
U2D2 F' U F' U' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F //PLL

Next: U2 R D B R' U F' B L D2 F R2 F' B' R2 F U2 L2 U2 F2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 26, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> I can recognize CP line CN just as quickly as I can with a fixed color set... Which is to say "slowly." I can recognize CP line slowly.
> 
> BTW, last scramble that I got was LS/LL; now yours is Cross solved. What gives?? Guess I'll do CFCE??
> 
> ...


oops I didn't see that lol

also oops double post


----------



## tsmosher (Oct 26, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Experimental Mehta variant: 48 STM
> x2 //inspection
> U L' U F2 M' B2 M //FB
> u R u2 R' u' U' R//3QB
> ...



y'
F' u R' S2 U2 R2 u r2 U' r // MFB (10)
R U R' E R U' R' u2 R // 3QB (9/19)
U2 R' U R' U' F R F' // EO dBR (8/27)
U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' // LS (8/35)
R2 D R' (U D') R U' (R R) D R' U R' D' R // CDRLL (13/48)
S2 U' S2 U' S U2 S' // L5EP (7/55)
U // AUF (1/56)

next: U L' U B' R' U' R' D L2 U L2 D R2 L2 D R2 D2 B2 L D


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 26, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> next: U L' U B' R' U' R' D L2 U L2 D R2 L2 D R2 D2 B2 L D


YruRU: 50 STM
y2 x2//inspection
//1-2 tracing
U' F U F S' //CPLine
u2 R' u R' U' r //pEO Extension
U R U R' U r U R' U' r R2 U r2 //EOdM
R' U' R U R U' R' U R U' R' //RB
U R' U2 R U R' U R2 U2 R' U' R U' R' U //2GLL

Mehta-2GR: 56 STM
y2 x2//inspection
//1-2 tracing
U' F U F S' //CPLine
r2 u r' R2 u2 R U R U M U M' //FB+Belt
R2 r U R' U R U2 r' R2 //EO
U2 R2 U' R U R' U2 R U R //DCAL
U2 S' U2 S //insert edge
U' R' U' R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R' U R' U R U u2 //2GLL

Next: R B L2 B2 L F R B' U D2 R' L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F2 L D2 L' F2


----------



## tsmosher (Oct 26, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> YruRU: 50 STM
> y2 x2//inspection
> //1-2 tracing
> U' F U F S' //CPLine
> ...



F' M' u2 M U' r U M2 // MFB (8)
u2 R2 u2 // p3QB (3/11)
U' R' U R // pair dBR (4/15)
U2 R' S R S' U R // EO insert dBR (7/22)
U2 R U' R' U R U R' // dFR (8/30)
U' R2 D R' (U D') R U' (R R) D R' U R' D' R // CDRLL (14/44)
u2 U' S U2 S U S' U2 S' // L5EP (9/53)

NEXT: R2 F2 D2 U2 F R2 D2 U2 F2 D2 F2 L F2 U R2 B' F2 D L R'


----------



## carcass (Oct 26, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> R2 F2 D2 U2 F R2 D2 U2 F2 D2 F2 L F2 U R2 B' F2 D L R'


CFOP, 46 STM
y x'//inspection
D R d R2//cross
U' f R f'//first pair
L U' L' F U F'//second pair
R U' R' d f R f'//third pair
y' R U R' U2 R U R' U' R U R'//Last pair
U2 R' U' F U' R2 U R2 U F' R2 U2 R' U//ZBLL

NEXT SCRAMBLE: D2 F2 U2 B2 U2 L2 B2 L2 U2 F L2 U B' U2 B' L' F2 D' R' B2


----------



## tsmosher (Oct 26, 2021)

carcass said:


> CFOP, 46 STM
> y x'//inspection
> D R d R2//cross
> U' f R f'//first pair
> ...



y2 z' // Mehta-CDRLL
f F R2 u' U' R U r2 // MFB (8)
R' E' R' u R U' R' u R' U2 R' // belt (11/19)
U2 F U R U' R' F' // EO (7/26)
// NMDCAL skip!
U R (U D') R U R' D R' U' R U' R // CDRLL (12/38)
M' U M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 // EPLL (9/47)

Next: R B' D2 L F U R' F' D2 R2 B' L2 F R2 B2 R2 F U2 B' D R


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 27, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> Next: R B' D2 L F U R' F' D2 R2 B' L2 F R2 B2 R2 F U2 B' D R


CFOP: 52 STM
y2 //inspection
R F S U' S' U2 M U2 M' //xcross
R U R' D' R U' R' D //pair 2
r U' M U' R' U M' U M //pair
U F U F2 r U r' //pair
S' R' U' R S R' U R //OLL
L' U2 F' U L U' L' U' F U' L //PLL

Mehta-TDR: 49 STM
y2 x //inspection
U r' U2 r u' r U r' U' L U2 L' //FB+1
u U' R U f R' f' //3QB
u2 F R' f' U2 S R' U2 R U' R' U' R //EOLE+TDR
u R U R' U R U' R' U R' U' R2 U' R2 U2 R E' //ZBLL

Next: R U B' D2 R2 F D2 F2 U2 L2 B' F2 D2 F D B R' B R F


----------



## V Achyuthan (Oct 27, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: R U B' D2 R2 F D2 F2 U2 L2 B' F2 D2 F D B R' B R F


x' y2 // inspection
D' U' F D2 U' B // FB (6)
U' R' U M' D' U R U2 R' U' R U R' D // SB (14)
U' R' U R2 D r' U2 r D' R2' U' R / // CMLL - T Columns
M U' M' U2 M U' M // EO
U' M' U2 M U' // L6E

Next : U' R2 D B2 R2 U B2 L2 B2 U' F2 D' F U' B2 D B' L' D F2 R


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 27, 2021)

V Achyuthan said:


> Next : U' R2 D B2 R2 U B2 L2 B2 U' F2 D' F U' B2 D B' L' D F2 R


Mehta-APDR: 57 STM
F' R2 U' B U' B L' //FB
D' u R' u2 R' u' R U R' //3QB
u2 U' f' U f //EOLE
U2 R' U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R //6CO
R2 U R2 U' R2 U' R2 //APDR
R U2 R' U' S' R U' R' f R' F' R U2 R U2 R' U' //PLL(Jay's F perm)

Nautilus-2GLL+1(or whatever you call it): 38 STM
y //inspection
F U2 L' F R2 D' R F2 //FB
U R U M' U R M //NSB
r U M U M' U' r' //EOLS
U M' U2 r' U' R U' R' U2 R2 U R' U R U2 R' //2GLL+1

Roux: 48 STM
y //inspection
F U2 L' F R2 D' R F2 //FB
U R U M' U R U' R U2 R' U R U r' //SB
F R U R' U' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' //CMLLEOLRb
U M' U2 M U //4c

FreeFOP: 45 STM
y //inspection
F U2 L' F R2 D' R F2 //FB
U r2 R U R' U' r2 U' R' U R U R U2 f R f' //F2L
U R U' R2 D' r U r' D R2 U R' //OLLCP
M2 U M' U2 M U M2 U //EPLL

ZBRoux: 46 STM
y //inspection
F U2 L' F R2 D' R F2 //FB
U R U M' U R U' R U2 R' U R U R' //SB
U M U' M' U M U2 M' U2 M //EOdM
U2 (l' R') D2 R U R' D2 R2 D' R' U' R D //ZBLL

LEOR: 40 STM
y //inspection
F U2 L' F R2 D' R F2 //FB
U r U M R U r U2 r' //EOStripe
U R' U' R U R U R2 U R //RB
U2 f R' U R' U' R D' R U R' E' R' //ZBLL

lol I think this is WB for most methods for a scramble

Next: U L U B2 U B2 R2 D B2 U2 F2 R2 F L2 R2 F' D' F L'


----------



## V Achyuthan (Oct 27, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: U L U B2 U B2 R2 D B2 U2 F2 R2 F L2 R2 F' D' F L'


x2 // inspection
D2 R D' U' L D2 // CROSS
y' L U L' // 1ST PAIR
F U' R' U R U' R' U R U F' // 2ND PAIR
U R U' R' // 3RD PAIR
U F U' R U' R' U2 F' // ZBLS
R U R' U R U' R' U F' R U2' R' U2 R' F R U // ZBLL
49 STM

Next : U' L' U2 B2 R' F2 L D2 R2 F2 U L' D L' U R' F R2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 27, 2021)

V Achyuthan said:


> Next : U' L' U2 B2 R' F2 L D2 R2 F2 U L' D L' U R' F R2


CFOP: 41 STM
B2 D2 R B U F2 //xcross
U R' F R F' U' L U2 L' //pair 2
U' M F2 M' //pair 3
U2 R U R' U R U' R' //pair 4
U R U R' F U F' R L' f' L' f M' f2 //1LLL

Next: B2 U R2 U' R2 U F2 U2 B2 D' R2 L' F' D' L2 F L' R D2


----------



## V Achyuthan (Oct 27, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: B2 U R2 U' R2 U F2 U2 B2 D' R2 L' F' D' L2 F L' R D2


z y' // inspection
D2 R D R' F' R D2 U R // x-cross
L' U' L // 2nd pair (3)
R U R' D' R U' R' D // 3rd pair (8)
yU L' U2 L U2 L' U' L U2 L F' L' F // 4th pair (14)
M2 U' M2' U2 M2' U' M2' U2 // PLL - H41
41 STM CFOP

Next : D2 U' L2 F2 U' L2 B2 U B2 U' L B F' L U R2 F' U L' U R'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 27, 2021)

V Achyuthan said:


> Next : D2 U' L2 F2 U' L2 B2 U B2 U' L B F' L U R2 F' U L' U R'


Petrus: 44 STM
R2 U R' L' U B R2 D2 //222
U R U' R2 U2 B r' U r //223
R u' R' U2 R u //EOF2L-1
R' U2 R U R' U2 R //LS
U R' U' R F R2 D' R U R' D R2 U' F' //ZBLL

EOCross ZZ: 51 STM
F L U2 L' U2 B L' U R' F2 U B2 D' //EOCross
U2 M F2 M' U2 R U M' B' r' //left pairs
R' U R U' R' U R2 U R' U R U R' //right pairs
U S R' U2 R2 U S R2 S' U' R2 U2 R S' U2 //ZBLL 

Next: L2 B F2 U B2 R2 D U2 L2 U F R' B' U2 R2 U' R' D2


----------



## carcass (Oct 27, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> L2 B F2 U B2 R2 D U2 L2 U F R' B' U2 R2 U' R' D2


CFOP, 53 STM
z y'//inspection
L2 R' u R' u'//cross
U' M' B2 M//first pair
U2 F U' F' R' F R F'//second pair
y' L' U L U' L' U L//third pair
U' M U r U' r' U' M'//fourth pair
r R2 U' R U' R' U2 R U' M//OLL
R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 L R U'//PLL

NEXT SCRAMBLE: B2 R2 U2 R2 D F2 L2 D' F2 U' R' F' U2 L2 U' F' U2 B' R2 U


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 28, 2021)

carcass said:


> NEXT SCRAMBLE: B2 R2 U2 R2 D F2 L2 D' F2 U' R' F' U2 L2 U' F' U2 B' R2 U


Mehta-TDR: 49 STM
x2 //inspection
U' R' F2 U2 R B' F2 U2 F //FB
D' R' u2 U' R F' U' F //3QB
u U S' R' U' R S //EOLE
U' R2 U R U R U R' U2 R //TDR
L' U' L U L U F' L' f L U' L' S' //ZBLL
UD //ABF

YruRU but with a CT ending: 51 STM
z2 x //inspection
//2-3 tracing
R F' U F u2 R S2 //CPLine
r U r' R' U2 R u2 R u' r2 //pEO extension
R' U2 S' U' S U2 r' U2 r' //EOdM
R2 U R' U R2 U2 R //Square
U2 R U' R' //TSLE
U' R2 U2' R U' R' U R' U2' R2 U R U R' //TTLL

Next: U F2 D' R2 D L2 D' B2 U F2 D' R' B' D F' D B2 U R' U2


----------



## carcass (Oct 28, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> U F2 D' R2 D L2 D' B2 U F2 D' R' B' D F' D B2 U R' U2


FreeFop, 53 STM
F D2 B' U' L2 F y//2x2x2
F2 U R U2 R' F R F' R U' R' U F//pseudo dl
f R' f' U2 S' U2 S//dRb
U F' L' U L U' L' U' L//f2l
U' S R U R' U' R' F R f'//OLL
R2 U' S' U2 S U' R2 U//PLL

NEXT SCRAMBLE: L2 F L2 B' D2 B L2 B U2 L2 B D U2 L' B2 U' L2 F R2 U2 L


----------



## ruffleduck (Oct 28, 2021)

carcass said:


> NEXT SCRAMBLE: L2 F L2 B' D2 B L2 B U2 L2 B D U2 L' B2 U' L2 F R2 U2 L


ZZ 36 STM
y2 z' // inspection
U2 L D F R D2 U L2 F2 // XEOcross
U' L U L' // BL pair
R U' R' D R U R' D' // FL pair
U' R U' R' U R U' R' // OLS
U M2' U' M' U2 M U' M2' // PLL




__





ZZ 36 STM - CubeDB - Online Reconstruction Tool






www.cubedb.net





next: R2 U' L D2 L F L U2 F U R2 L2 U B2 D' R2 D' L2 U' R2 U'


----------



## carcass (Oct 29, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> R2 U' L D2 L F L U2 F U R2 L2 U B2 D' R2 D' L2 U' R2 U'


CFOP, 45 STM
R E' R' E x' U2 L D F' D//xcross
R U R' d' F U2 F'//second pair
U S R' S'//third pair
U' R U R' U R U R'//fourth pair
U2 R' U' R' D' R U R' D R U' R' F R F' U R//1LLL

NEXT SCRAMBLE: U2 B D2 B' L2 F' D2 L2 D2 R2 F2 L F' R' B2 R F2 D R2 B' U


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 29, 2021)

carcass said:


> NEXT SCRAMBLE: U2 B D2 B' L2 F' D2 L2 D2 R2 F2 L F' R' B2 R F2 D R2 B' U


Roux: 47 STM
z' //inspection
U' R' U' R U' B //FB
U2 M2 U M' U' R2 F' U2 F //SS
U2 R' U' R U' f R f' //LP
M' u M u' //fix NMC
U' R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2 //CMLL
U2 M U M' U2 M2 U' M U2 M //LSE

Mehta-TDR(but with beginner TDR): 51 STM
R2 D2 R2 F' B' r U r' U S U2 S' R U' M' B' r' //FB+3QB
U2 f R f2 U f R' //EOLE
U' R2 U' R2 //TDR1
U' R' U' R' U' R U2 R //TDR2
R U' r' F U2 R' F r U' M U2 R' F' r U' //ZBLL

Next: L' D L D F2 L2 B2 D2 B2 D2 R2 U' L2 R2 F R D2 F L' B' U'


----------



## Attila (Oct 29, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: L' D L D F2 L2 B2 D2 B2 D2 R2 U' L2 R2 F R D2 F L' B' U'
> D U' B2 U B' U R2 D2 F L2 B' U2 B2 L B D B F' R' B' D' R2 B2 R2
> 
> D U' B2 U B' U // CO
> ...


----------



## tsmosher (Oct 29, 2021)

U F R' B R U2 R' D2 L' R' D R2 F' L2 R2 U2 B' U' R D U' L R' D U2

z' y // Utah
B2 U R2 u M U2 M2 // Utah (7)
u' R' F R F' u R U R' u F R' F' R u R U' R' // EObelt (18/25)
(U' D) R' U' R U2 R' U' R d' // 5CO Hammer (9/34)
U2 R U R' U R U R' U R U' R' U R U R' U R U R' // Ga TTLL [T44] (20/54)
U2 // AUF (1/55)

Next: U2 R2 U2 F2 D2 F' U2 F' L2 U2 B F' U' F' R D B2 U' B' L' B2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 30, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> Next: U2 R2 U2 F2 D2 F' U2 F' L2 U2 B F' U' F' R D B2 U' B' L' B2


CFOP: 49 STM
U' R' B2 U' F2 U D2 F R' F' //cross
U2 f U' f' L U2 S' L S //pair 1
U2 F' U' F R' U' R //pair 2
y' U F U F' U' f R S' U F2 r U r' //multislot
U FS' R U R' U' F' U S //1LLL

next: U2 L2 U' F2 D L2 R2 D B2 D' R2 B R B D2 L D' U2 R F2


----------



## tsmosher (Oct 30, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> CFOP: 49 STM
> U' R' B2 U' F2 U D2 F R' F' //cross
> U2 f U' f' L U2 S' L S //pair 1
> U2 F' U' F R' U' R //pair 2
> ...



y2 // 62 ETM
U' B R U' R u2 // RFB (6)
U R' U' R U r2 U' (l2 z') // 3QB (8)
u U' R U' R' U' R' F R F' // EOLE (10)
R2 U' R' U2 R U R' U R' // DCAL-DBR (9)
U R U' R' U2 R U' R' // DCAL-DFR (8)
U2 R (U D') R U R' D R' U' R U' R' // CDRLL (12)
U2 S' U2 S U S' U2 S // L5EP (8)
u2 // AUF (1)

next: R2 B2 D R2 F2 U L2 D2 R2 D2 B D B' D2 F' R2 F L F2


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Oct 30, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> next: R2 B2 D R2 F2 U L2 D2 R2 D2 B D B' D2 F' R2 F L F2


CFOP
U' L U L' D B D2 B' D // Cross [9/9]
F' r U r' // P1 [4/13]
U B' R U R' B // P2 [6/19]
R' U' R // P4 [3/22]
L U L' U2 y' L' U L // P4 [7/29]
R U R' U R U2 R2 U' R U' R' U2 R U' // 2GLL [14/43]
43 STM

Next: D U2 L2 D' R2 B2 D F2 R2 U F2 U' L' F' L' R' B' U' F2 R F2 D'


----------



## BenChristman1 (Oct 30, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> Next: D U2 L2 D' R2 B2 D F2 R2 U F2 U' L' F' L' R' B' U' F2 R F2 D'


CFOP, 50 STM (49 with cancellation)
z2 // Inspection
U L F' B' D2 U' L f' L2 f D // X-Cross
L' U L U f R f' // F2L 2
y' R U' R2 U (R) // F2L 3
(R) U2 R' U R U' R' // F2L 4
U L' U' L U' L' U L U L F' L' F // OLL(CP)
M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 // PLL
ACN

Roux, 38 STM
x2 y // Inspection
F L' U L D' l U' l' // FB
U r U r U' R U R // SB
r' U r2 U' r2' U' r2 U r' // CMLL + 1E
U2 M' U M' U2 M' U' M U2 M' U2 M U' // L5E
ACN

Next: B2 U2 L2 B2 L2 F2 D' R2 B2 U2 R2 F2 R' B' R2 F U L' R' F L'


----------



## carcass (Oct 30, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> B2 U2 L2 B2 L2 F2 D' R2 B2 U2 R2 F2 R' B' R2 F U L' R' F L'


CFOP, 50 STM
z2//inspection
U2 F R' D2//cross
f' L f//first pair
R' U' R L' U L//second pair
U2 R' U2 R U R' U' R//third pair
y' U2 R' U' R U2 R' U R//fourth pair
U2 r U2 R' U' R U' r'//OLL
F' U' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 U2//PLL

Freefop
z2 y2//inspection
B' R U2 R' L' D2//dlb
R U2 F2 U2 F U F2 R' F'//drf
B U B' U' L' d' B//third pair
U2 F' U F U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' F'//VLS
U2 R' U R' U' y R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F U//PLL

NEXT SCRAMBLE: F R2 F R2 F2 R2 D2 B2 D2 B' D2 R D2 B2 R2 U' B L' F2 U2 L'


----------



## ruffleduck (Oct 30, 2021)

carcass said:


> NEXT SCRAMBLE: F R2 F R2 F2 R2 D2 B2 D2 B' D2 R D2 B2 R2 U' B L' F2 U2 L'


ZZ 38 STM
x z // inspection
L R' D' F L' U' R2 D2 // XEOcross (BL)
D' R U R' D R U' R' // FR pair
R' U2 R U R' U' R // BR pair
U2 L' U2 L U L' U2 L // OLS
R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L U // PLL
view on cubedb
next: R U2 F' R2 B L2 D2 R2 F' D2 B2 U2 D L D U B L' D2 U


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 31, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> next: R U2 F' R2 B L2 D2 R2 F' D2 B2 U2 D L D U B L' D2 U


ZZ-DT?: 48 STM
F2 R U' F' U F D' R' D' //EOLine
U R' U' R U L U2 L U L' U' L //LB
R U' R2//square
U R U2 R' L' U2 R U R' U2 L //TSLECP
U R U' R' U R U2' R' U' R U R' U //TTLL

Next: L' U R2 D F2 U2 L' F' D F R2 B2 U2 B L2 F U2 L2 B' L2 D2


----------



## Chiew Kai (Oct 31, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: L' U R2 D F2 U2 L' F' D F R2 B2 U2 B L2 F U2 L2 B' L2 D2


Cross: B' U2 B U2 L2 U'
f2L PAIR 1: L D L2 D2 L
F2L pair 2: D' R' D2 R F' D' F
F2L pair 3: R D2 R' D2 R D R'
F2L pair 4: F D F' D F D F' D2 R' D R
OLL: F2 U F' D2 F U' F' D2 F'
PLL: D' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2
AUF: D2

58 moves

Next: D B D R' D F2 L F2 R2 F2 B' U2 B U2 R2 L2 F U2 F2 R U2


----------



## carcass (Oct 31, 2021)

Chiew Kai said:


> D B D R' D F2 L F2 R2 F2 B' U2 B U2 R2 L2 F U2 F2 R U2


42 STM
y'//inspection
R U2 F B' L' l'//dlb
U' F R' F R' F' R F' U F//drf
y' L U' L' U2 L U L'//third pair
U' F' U' F U2 F' U F//fourth pair
y F R' F' r U2 F R' F' R2 U2 r'//1LLL

NEXT SCRAMBLE: R2 B2 D F2 U2 B2 U B2 L2 B2 U B L' B R2 F2 U2 L' D2 U'


----------



## tsmosher (Oct 31, 2021)

carcass said:


> 42 STM
> y'//inspection
> R U2 F B' L' l'//dlb
> U' F R' F R' F' R F' U F//drf
> ...



x2 y
r' B U S'
r2 U r' R' U' r2 // MFB (10)
E' R' u' R U2 R' // 3QB (6/16)
u' U2 R' F R F' U' R' F R F' E // EOLE (12/28)
R2 U' R2 // DCAL-DBR (3/31)
R U R' U' R U2 R' U' R U R' // DCAL-DFR (11/42)
U2 R U2 R' U R' D' R U2 R' D R2 U' R' // CDRLL (14/56)
U' R U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R // L5EP (8/64)
U // AUF (1/65)

Next: B D2 U2 B2 L2 D2 B' L2 F' L2 R F D L B2 L' D' R


----------



## carcass (Nov 1, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> B D2 U2 B2 L2 D2 B' L2 F' L2 R F D L B2 L' D' R


50 STM
y z//inspection
U' L F u2//dlb
U' R' U2 R' L' U L F U' S R S'//drf
d' R U2 R' U L U L'//third pair
F' U2 F U2 F' U F//fourth pair
R U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' U2 R' F' U' F U R U2//1LLL

NEXT SCRAMBLE: F2 L B2 F2 R U2 F2 L F2 L U2 B' D U L D R' B U2 L2 F2


----------



## tsmosher (Nov 1, 2021)

carcass said:


> 50 STM
> y z//inspection
> U' L F u2//dlb
> U' R' U2 R' L' U L F U' S R S'//drf
> ...



y z' // Beginner's Mehta-CDRLL
R U R' B' D' B R2 E' r u' // RFB (10)
r U2 R r U2 R2 U L2 z' // 3QB (9/19)
R U' R' S' U' S u // EOLE (7/26)
R' U R D R' U' R D' // DCAL-DBR (8/34)
U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' // DCAL-DFR (8/42)
U' R (U D') R U R' D R' U' R U' R' // CDRLL (12/54)
// DRS solved!
L2 U S U2 S' U L2 // EPLL (7/61)

y z' // Mehta-CDRLL
R U R' B' D' B R2 E' r u' // RFB (10)
r U2 R r U2 R2 U L2 z' // 3QB (9/19)
R U' R' S' U' S u' // EOLE (7/26)
U' R U' R' U' R2 U R' U R U' R2 // DCAL (12/38)
U' F R2 U' R2 U R2 U R2 F' // CDRLL (10/48)
U' B2 U r2 B2 R2 U B2 r2 // L5EP (9/57)
U u2 // AUF (2/59)

NEXT: 
U2 L' U' F2 D2 F2 U' L2 D U' L2 U' F L' B L' U' R' D' R2


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 1, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> y z' // Beginner's Mehta-CDRLL
> R U R' B' D' B R2 E' r u' // RFB (10)
> r U2 R r U2 R2 U L2 z' // 3QB (9/19)
> R U' R' S' U' S u // EOLE (7/26)
> ...



z2 y
//edges LEJU GTVB PDMC
//corners INXG TQ

M2 L F' L' F M2 E F' L F L' E' //UF-BL-LU-LF-DB
S U' L2 S2 U' S U L2 U //UF-RU-DL-DR-UB
U2 r S' U' S M U R' U2 //UF-FR-DF-BR-UR

[R' U : [D, R U' R']]
[D2 R : [U, R D' R']]
[R U' D' : [R' U R, D2]]

L' U R' U2 L U' L' U2 L R U' //parity Jperm

recon
Next: F2 R' B2 R' B2 L2 F2 L' F2 U2 R' B' R U' B2 F U F' L' F'


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Nov 1, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: F2 R' B2 R' B2 L2 F2 L' F2 U2 R' B' R U' B2 F U F' L' F'


z2 x' // Inspection
D2' L U F D R' // xcross [6/6]
U' R' F U F' // P2 [5/11]
y R' U' R U' R' U R // P3 [7/18]
U L' U2 L F // P4 [5/23]
R' F R U R' U' F' U R // OLLCP [9/32]
U2 R2 U' S' U2 S U' R2 // RUSsian EPLL [8/40]
40 STM


F <R,U> F' is really cool

Next: R2 U' B2 D' R2 U L2 U2 F2 L2 F2 U2 B' L D' R' D2 L2 R' F2 R


----------



## tsmosher (Nov 2, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> z2 x' // Inspection
> D2' L U F D R' // xcross [6/6]
> U' R' F U F' // P2 [5/11]
> y R' U' R U' R' U R // P3 [7/18]
> ...



x' y // Beginner's Mehta-CDRLL
U' F' // DL
r U' R U r2 // dM > MFB (7)
u U R2 U R u2 U R U' R' // belt (10/17)
U2 R F R2' F' R // EO (6/23)
// DCAL-DBR skip!
U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' // DCAL-DFR: F- (8/31)
U2 R U2 R' U R' D' R U2 R' D R2 U' R' // COLL: Pi5 (14/45)
U2 R U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R // L5EP: D (8/53)

x' y // Mehta-CDRLL
U' F' // DL
r U' R U r2 // dM > MFB (7)
u U R2 U R // 3QB (5/12)
u2 U F' U2 F R U' R' // EOLE (8/20)
R2 U2 R' U R U2 R' U R' // DCAL: 6R-5B (9/29)
R2 U R' D' R U R' D R' U' R2 U' R2 // COLL: T6 (13/42)
U' R' U' R U' R U R U' R2 U2 R // L5EP: Oa (12/54)
U // AUF (1/55)

NEXT: 
B' U' L F2 R2 U B2 D' F2 U2 R2 U' F2 U F R2 D U' R' B' L2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Nov 2, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> B' U' L F2 R2 U B2 D' F2 U2 R2 U' F2 U F R2 D U' R' B' L2


YruRU: 54 STM
x' y2 //inspection
//3-2 tracing
R2 F' U F S2 R2 S //CPLine
M' u U R' u2 //pEO extension
R' U S' U S R' U r' U2 r' //EOdM
U R2 U R' U R2 U' R2 U2 R U' R' U R //RB
R U R' U R U2 R U' R' U' R U R U R U' R U' //2GLL

CP-Mehta: 59 STM
x' y2 //inspection
//3-2 tracing
R2 F' U F S2 U2 S' //CPLine
R' r2 U' r //extension
u2 R u U' R u2 R'//3QB
u R U' M' U R' U R U2 r' //EOLE
U R U' R' U2 R U' R' //TDR 1
R2 U2 R2 U R2 U R2 //TDR 2
U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R2 U R' U R U2 R' U2 u //2GLL

Next: D2 R2 B D2 B' F2 U2 L2 F L2 B2 L' D L' F2 R D' L D2


----------



## tsmosher (Nov 2, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> YruRU: 54 STM
> x' y2 //inspection
> //3-2 tracing
> R2 F' U F S2 R2 S //CPLine
> ...



y z' // Beginner's Mehta-CDRLL
B2 u2 M' U' R' r2 U M2 // MFB (8) 
u' R U' u' R2 U' R' u' R U R' // belt (11/19)
U R F R2' F' R // EO (6/25)
// DCAL-DBR skip!
R D' R U R' D R' // DCAL-DFR: [D-] (7/32)
U R2 D R' U R D' R' U R' U' R U' R' // CDRLL: AS2 (14/46)
S R2 S' R2 U' S R2 S' R2 // L5EP: Pa [OO] (9/55)
U2 // AUF (1/56)

y z' // Mehta-CDRLL
B2 u2 M' U' R' r2 U M2 // MFB (8) 
u' R U' u' R2 U' R' u' // 3QB (8/16)
U' R U' R' U' R' F R F' // EOLE: GG6 (9/25)
R' U2 R' U' R U' R // DCAL: [R-3B] (7/32)
U2 F R U' R' U R U R' U R U' R' F' // CDRLL: U4 (14/46)
B2 U r2 B2 R2 U B2 r2 // L5EP: Ca [AB] (8/54)
U // AUF (1/55)

NEXT: 
U' F2 U2 L B L' D' R' F' L2 F R2 B R2 B2 L2 B D2 F2 L2


----------



## carcass (Nov 2, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> D2 R2 B D2 B' F2 U2 L2 F L2 B2 L' D L' F2 R D' L D2


Freefop, 38 STM
F2 D' L' F2//Dl
u R2 u2 R U' R' u2//pseudo F2L minus a pair
U R' U R U' R' U' R//F2L
r U R' U R U2 r' U F R U' R' U' R U R' F' u2 U'//1LLL

oops i missed a reply


----------



## carcass (Nov 2, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> U' F2 U2 L B L' D' R' F' L2 F R2 B R2 B2 L2 B D2 F2 L2


CFOP, 44 STM
y x2//inspection
U' M' F2 U2 F L F' L' F//first pair and cross
R U2 R2 U' R//second pair
d R' U' R d R U R'//third pair
U' f' L f//fourth pair
U2 R' F R F' U R U R' U2 R U2 R' U' F' U' F U//1LLL

NEXT SCRAMBLE: D' L U' R B D R2 F' L B' D' B2 U' F2 B2 D' F2 U2 L2 B2 L2


----------



## carcass (Nov 3, 2021)

carcass said:


> D' L U' R B D R2 F' L B' D' B2 U' F2 B2 D' F2 U2 L2 B2 L2


CFOP, 50 STM
z2//inspection
M F U L2 D2 L'//cross
U S' L S//first pair
U' L F' L' F L' U L//second pair
R U R2 U2 R//third pair
U2 R U' R' U R U R'//fourth pair
U' R' F R U R' U' F' U //OLL cancelling into PLL
x R' D2 R U R' D2 R U' R f//PLL

NEXT SCRAMBLE: B2 L2 D' B2 F2 L2 D B2 D2 F2 L2 F U2 R' D L2 B' U' B D2 L2
@Pyjam please come back


----------



## carcass (Nov 3, 2021)

carcass said:


> B2 L2 D' B2 F2 L2 D B2 D2 F2 L2 F U2 R' D L2 B' U' B D2 L2


CFOP, 45 STM
U2 R' F' U R2 F2 D2//cross
U L U' L'//first pair
U' R U' R' U' L' U L U L' U' L//second pair
D R' U R U' R' U R E//pseudo last 2 pairs
y R U R' U R' U2 R2 U R2 U R2 U' R'//ZBLL

NEXT SCRAMBLE: L2 U D R D' F2 D' R' F R2 D2 B2 U2 L2 F2 R2 F' B2 U2


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 3, 2021)

carcass said:


> NEXT SCRAMBLE: L2 U D R D' F2 D' R' F R2 D2 B2 U2 L2 F2 R2 F' B2 U2


Roux with terrible L6E, 44 STM
z2 // Inspection
D2 U' R' f' L' f // FB
r R U' r' U R' U2 R2 U R U' R' // SB
U R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' // CMLL
U2 M' U' M U' M' U M' U2 M' U2 M' U2 M2 U M2 // L6E
ACN

R L' F2 R F R' F' D L F U2 B R2 B D2 F D2 R2 U2 B


----------



## tsmosher (Nov 4, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Roux with terrible L6E, 44 STM
> z2 // Inspection
> D2 U' R' f' L' f // FB
> r R U' r' U R' U2 R2 U R U' R' // SB
> ...



y z' // Mehta-CDRLL w/ cancellations
S u r u' r' u2 R u' // RFB (8)
r2 U r2 U2 R U' l2 z' // 3QS > 3QB (8/16)
u2 R' U' S R S' R // EOLE: G5 (7/23)
U' R' U R' U' R U R' U' R U // DCAL: [5F-R] (11/34)
R2 U R' U // COLL: S1 (4/38)
R' U2 R2 U2 R // L5EP: D (5/43)
E2 // AEF (1/44)

NEXT: 
B U2 R F2 R' B L U2 R2 U' F2 R2 B2 L2 U D L2 D' B2 R U


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 4, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> y z' // Mehta-CDRLL w/ cancellations
> S u r u' r' u2 R u' // RFB (8)
> r2 U r2 U2 R U' l2 z' // 3QS > 3QB (8/16)
> u2 R' U' S R S' R // EOLE: G5 (7/23)
> ...



z2 y
//edges ADQL GFRN VJOC
//corners CUOG NWEC

S M D S D' r F' E F R' S' //UF-UL-DF-LD-BL
M2 F R F M' F' E R E' R2 F' M' //UF-RU-BU-BD-RB
U2 R F' U M' U' M F R' U2 //UF-DR-LF-RF-UR

[U R D' R' : [U', R' D R]]
[R U D : [U, R' D R]]
[U' R' D : [R U R', D2]]
[R : [R D R', U2]]

R UR' F' RU R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' //parity

recon
Next: F D R' D' L' D F B2 U2 F2 D2 R U2 D2 R D2 R D2 L2 B


----------



## Brest (Nov 4, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: F D R' D' L' D F B2 U2 F2 D2 R U2 D2 R D2 R D2 L2 B



x2
L R U F D' R' u' // cross
L' U L // 1st pair
F R' F' R // 2nd pair
R' U' R U' R' U' R // 3rd pair
U L U L' // 4th pair
U' R' F R U R' F' R F U' F' U' // OLL(CP)

Next: U L' B2 D2 B' R L' U F2 D F2 L2 U' L2 D2 B2 L2 U' R2 B' D


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 4, 2021)

Brest said:


> Next: U L' B2 D2 B' R L' U F2 D F2 L2 U' L2 D2 B2 L2 U' R2 B' D


Roux, 44 STM
y' // Inspection
D2 L F B' L U' F' // FB
U2 M' r U M U R' U' R2 U M' U2 M2 R U' R' // SB
U R' U' R U' R' U2 R // CMLL
M' U M U' M U2 M U2 M2 U' M U2 M' // L6E
ACN

Next: L' U2 B2 D2 L2 B' R2 B' D2 B' R2 F' D' L' B' F' U F' L' R


----------



## tsmosher (Nov 5, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Roux, 44 STM
> y' // Inspection
> D2 L F B' L U' F' // FB
> U2 M' r U M U R' U' R2 U M' U2 M2 R U' R' // SB
> ...



x2 // Beginners Mehta-CDRLL
M2 U2 R' U F' L2 F L' // MFB (8)
u' R' E R2 U R' u2 R' U R' F R F' R2 U' R' // belt + DBR (16/24)
U' R' F R2 F' R U R2 // EO, preserve DBR (8/32)
R U2 R' U R U R' // DCAL-DFR (7/39)
U2 R' F' r U R U' r' F // CDRLL (9/48)
U' S' U2 S // L5EP (4/52)
U' // AUF (1/53)

NEXT: F2 R U' F2 L2 D' L2 D2 F2 U L2 U2 F2 L2 B L' B2 F' D L2 R2


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 5, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> x2 // Beginners Mehta-CDRLL
> M2 U2 R' U F' L2 F L' // MFB (8)
> u' R' E R2 U R' u2 R' U R' F R F' R2 U' R' // belt + DBR (16/24)
> U' R' F R2 F' R U R2 // EO, preserve DBR (8/32)
> ...



z2 y
//edges KVFG INXU IPTA EO
//corners IXGU MEFC

F2 U R' E2 F' E F E R U' F2 //UF-LB-DR-BU-RU
U M' U' F' D R' E R S d' F //UF-FL-RB-FD-DB
L U' F2 U2 L' U2 F2 U2 L' U' L' //UF-FL-FR-DL-UL
[M R U : [M', U2]]

[U R' U' : [R U R', D']]
[D R : [R D' R', U]]
[R U' : [R' D R, U2]]
[R' : [U', R' D' R]]

recon
Next: L2 B2 F' R2 B' L2 D2 F L2 R2 F U' L' U L2 D' L2 F2 D F


----------



## carcass (Nov 5, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> F D R' D' L' D F B2 U2 F2 D2 R U2 D2 R D2 R D2 L2 B


CFOP, 49 STM
y2 x'
D' R' L' U F' U2 L R U2 R' D2//cross
U' R' U R//first pair
F U' F'//second pair
R U2 R' U L U L'//third pair
U R U2 R' U' R U2 R'//fourth pair
U' R U R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U' R' U R U2 R' //2GLL
awful cross for a great F2l lol

abunickabhi: L2 B2 F' R2 B' L2 D2 F L2 R2 F U' L' U L2 D' L2 F2 D F
thats the next scramble


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 5, 2021)

carcass said:


> CFOP, 49 STM
> y2 x'
> D' R' L' U F' U2 L R U2 R' D2//cross
> U' R' U R//first pair
> ...


z2 y
//edges UBTV JAXG OMLB
//corners CBXU PHSE MC

U R2 S' R2 S U M U2 M' //UF-DB-UB-DL-DR
R2 U' R' E' F' E F R U R2
R' S L' U S U' L U' S' U S' R //UF-RF-BR-BL-UB

[R2 :[B2, R F R']]
[F' R U' : [R' D' R, U2]]
[R' D : [R' U R, D2]]
[R U' D : [R' D' R, U2]]
[D : [U, R' D' R]]

recon

Next: L2 F' D2 F2 L' D2 R' F2 D2 B2 L B2 R B D' B' F2 L' B' U


----------



## tsmosher (Nov 5, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: L2 F' D2 F2 L' D2 R' F2 D2 B2 L B2 R B D' B' F2 L' B' U



y2 x' // CFCE
U2 F2 D // cross (3)
R' U2 R d' U2 R' U R
L' U L U2 L U' L'
U2 L' U L' U2 L2 U L2 U L2
F' U F U' F' U' // F2L (31/34)
F2 R U R' U' R U' R' U' R U R' F' // CLL (13/47)
M U M' U2 M U M' // ELL (7/54)
U // AUF (1/55)

NEXT: 
F2 L F2 R2 B2 U2 R2 U2 L U2 B' D L' R F U' B' D' F2


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 6, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> y2 x' // CFCE
> U2 F2 D // cross (3)
> R' U2 R d' U2 R' U R
> L' U L U2 L U' L'
> ...


recon

z2 y
//edges ERMB XKIC STQB
//corners NBTU XF

r' U M' U M U' M' U M U2 r //UF-LU-BD-BR-UB
S R E F E' F' R' S' 
[U : [R E R', U2]]
[L : [E' , L2']] [L F2' L' , S]

[U2, R' D R]
[R B : [R' U R, D]]
[R' F2 : [D', R U' R']]

Next: R D' B2 D' B2 R2 U F2 R2 D R' F' R2 F L2 F' D' U' L


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 6, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: R D' B2 D' B2 R2 U F2 R2 D R' F' R2 F L2 F' D' U' L


CFOP, 49 STM
y // Inspection
L2 U B D' F2 R // X-Cross
U2 R' U' R // F2L 2
U L U2 L2 U' L2 U' L' // F2L 3
U2 F' U' F // F2L 4
U r U R' U' M U R U' R' // OLL
U R U R' F' R U2 R' U2 R' F R U R U2 R' U' // PLL
ACN

Next: D L B' F2 R2 F2 R2 U2 L2 D' L2 U2 F2 U' F R' F2 R2 D U2 L'


----------



## ruffleduck (Nov 6, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next: D L B' F2 R2 F2 R2 U2 L2 D' L2 U2 F2 U' F R' F2 R2 D U2 L'


ZZ 36 STM
x z2 // inspection
F U' L B' R' F2 D2 // EOcross
M F M' // FR pair
r B M U R' // FR pair
U M' B2 r' U R // BL pair + BR pair
L U' R' U L' U' R // COLL
M2' U' M U2 M' U' M2' U2 // EPLL
next: R2 U2 L2 B2 U2 R2 F L2 F U2 D L F D B' L2 D' R2 F L'


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 7, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> ZZ 36 STM
> x z2 // inspection
> F U' L B' R' F2 D2 // EOcross
> M F M' // FR pair
> ...


z2 y
//edges XPAL RNST CE
//corners JMOB UXEG

F U' F2 E F E' F U F' //UF-FD-FR-UL-BL
M' D' R D' M' D r' D M //UF-BD-RB-RD-DL
[S', L F' L']

[U D' R : [U2, R D' R']]
[U : [R D' R', U2]]
[F' R U : [R' D' R, U2]]
[l' U' : [R D' R', U2]]

recon
Next: F' R2 F2 U B' R L U2 B' R2 B2 D2 R2 U2 B U2 L2 B' R B


----------



## Athefre (Nov 7, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> z2 y
> //edges XPAL RNST CE
> //corners JMOB UXEG
> 
> ...


*APB:*
z R' D R' D R2 B' // 2x2x2
F R2 U' R' U2 F' // 2x2x3
R' U2 R U S R' S' // EOPair
U R' U2 R2 U R U' R' // L3P
U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R2 U R' U R U2 R' U // ZBLL

Next: U F' U2 L2 B2 D2 L2 D' R2 U' R2 U L2 B' L B' D2 L' B' F2 D'


----------



## carcass (Nov 7, 2021)

Athefre said:


> U F' U2 L2 B2 D2 L2 D' R2 U' R2 U L2 B' L B' D2 L' B' F2 D'


CFOP, 46 STM
y2 L U' B' R' U R' U2 F2//cross
L U' L'//first pair
f R f' F' U' F2//second pair
R' U2 R2 U2 R' F'//third pair
R' U R U R' U R U' R' U' R//fourth pair
R U2 R2 D' R U' R' D R2 U' R' U'//ZBLL

NEXT SCRAMBLE: D2 F D2 R2 B2 U2 R2 F2 D2 B U2 L B2 U R U' R F U B U'


----------



## GRVigo (Nov 7, 2021)

Athefre said:


> Next: U F' U2 L2 B2 D2 L2 D' R2 U' R2 U L2 B' L B' D2 L' B' F2 D'



CFOP 42 STM

x y' // Inspection
R' U2 L2 D' F R2 // Cross
y R U' R' // F2L 1
y' U' F U' F' R U R' // F2L 2
y' R U' R' // F2L 3
y2 R' U2 R // F2L 4
F' L' U' L U L' U' L U F // OLL
L' B L' F2 L B' L' F2 L2 // PLL
U' // AUF


Roux 42 STM

D' F' L' U' R2 B L2 // FB
U2 M2 U' R' M2 // SB 1
U2 R' U2 R B U2 B' // SB 2
U' F R2 D R' U R D' R2 U' F' // CMLL
U2 M2 U' M' U2 M U2 M' U' M U' M2 // L6E


Petrus 42 STM

y2 // Inspection
U B L B U2 B U' // Block
F' U' F R' F' U F' // Expanded block
U' R F R2 F' // EO
R' U R2 U' R U' R' U' R' U2 R2 // F2L
y R U R' U R2 D R' U2 R D' R2 U2 // ZBLL


ZZ 43 STM (42 with cancellations)

x' // Inspection
F R' B2 U R2 D' F // EOLine
R2 U2 R2 // F2L 1
y2 z R U R U' // F2L 2
z' U' R U R' U R' U2 R // F2L 3
R U' R' U' R U R' U' R U2 R' // F2L 4
y' R' U2 R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R' U' // ZBLL



carcass said:


> NEXT SCRAMBLE: D2 F D2 R2 B2 U2 R2 F2 D2 B U2 L B2 U R U' R F U B U'


----------



## carcass (Nov 7, 2021)

carcass said:


> NEXT SCRAMBLE: D2 F D2 R2 B2 U2 R2 F2 D2 B U2 L B2 U R U' R F U B U'


CFOP, 47 STM
y x R D2 L F U R2 E//cross
y R' U R U' R' U' R//first pair
F' U F U2 F U F'//second pair
U r' U r B' U2 R U' R'//third pair
U' f' L f//fourth pair
F U R U' R' F'//OLL(CP)
R2 U S' U2 S U R2//PLL

NEXT SCRAMBLE: L2 D2 R2 D2 U2 B D2 L2 B' U2 B2 R F' U B2 D B L2 B2 F D2


----------



## V Achyuthan (Nov 8, 2021)

carcass said:


> NEXT SCRAMBLE: L2 D2 R2 D2 U2 B D2 L2 B' U2 B2 R F' U B2 D B L2 B2 F D2


R' U R' F B2 D // arrow
U L U L' F' U2 L F' L' U L U L' U' L U2 L' U R' U' R U2 R' U R // F2L - cross edge
U R' U R U2 L' R' U R U' L // COLL
M' U' M U' M' U' M U M' U2 M U M' U2 M // L5EP
56 STM

Don't know what this method is called or if it even exists.

Next : U2 F U2 F2 L2 D2 U2 R2 U2 F' U2 F' R' B' D' B' F' U L' R2 D U


----------



## tsmosher (Nov 8, 2021)

V Achyuthan said:


> R' U R' F B2 D // arrow
> U L U L' F' U2 L F' L' U L U L' U' L U2 L' U R' U' R U2 R' U R // F2L - cross edge
> U R' U R U2 L' R' U R U' L // COLL
> M' U' M U' M' U' M U M' U2 M U M' U2 M // L5EP
> ...


Looks like Hawaiian Kociemba with an alternate finish.


----------



## tsmosher (Nov 8, 2021)

V Achyuthan said:


> R' U R' F B2 D // arrow
> U L U L' F' U2 L F' L' U L U L' U' L U2 L' U R' U' R U2 R' U R // F2L - cross edge
> U R' U R U2 L' R' U R U' L // COLL
> M' U' M U' M' U' M U M' U2 M U M' U2 M // L5EP
> ...




y z'
u F' u U r U u2 r' u r // RFB + DBM + BRE (10)
M' U' M // dM (3/13)
R2 S' U' S R' U R' U2 R2 U R2 U R2 // NMRSB (13/26)
U' F R U R' U' F' // EO (7/33)
U' R' U2 R U R' D R' U' R U2 D' r // NMCDRLL (13/46)
E2 M E2 // fix centers (3/50)
U' R U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R // L5EP (8/57)
U R2 // untransform (2/59)

Next: R' U2 F' U2 B F D2 L2 F' L2 U2 L F' U2 B' D' F2 U L'


----------



## RedstoneTim (Nov 9, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> Next: R' U2 F' U2 B F D2 L2 F' L2 U2 L F' U2 B' D' F2 U L'


EO and blockbuilding, 26 STM

x2
R' U B // EO
U' D2 L' B2 // dbr
U2 L2 U L' U' F2 U' L' // dl
U2 R U2 // dFR
R2 U2 R U R' U R U' // ZBLL

Next: L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F2 L2 U' R2 U2 F2 R' D2 U L' R2 D B' F' D2 U'


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Nov 9, 2021)

RedstoneTim said:


> Next: L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F2 L2 U' R2 U2 F2 R' D2 U L' R2 D B' F' D2 U'


*APB:*
y2 // Inspection
L E' L B D2 x U2 r U' r // 223 [9/9]
R2 U R' // Pair [3/12]
f U R' U' f' // EOPair [5/17]
R U R' // L3P [3/20]
U' R2 D' R U' R' D R2 U' R' U2 R U' // ZBLL [13/33]
33 STM

I really like this solve

Next: D2 R2 F L2 B' L2 B2 L2 F L2 F' U2 L D F2 U' B' D U2 L U2 L2


----------



## FB Cubing (Nov 9, 2021)

RedstoneTim said:


> EO and blockbuilding, 26 STM
> 
> x2
> R' U B // EO
> ...


x2 y //inspection (hold yellow top red front after inspection)
R' F2 R' F' U F' L F L' D U2 L2 // X-Cross
U' R' U R U' R' U R // 2nd back pair
R U2 R' y L U L2 U2 L U' L' U // Last 2 pairs
U R' U' R F R F' U R // OLL
U L U' L F L' U' L U L F' L2 U L // PLL

Total moves: 54

Next: D' F2 L2 R2 U2 B L2 B D2 U2 R2 B2 R F2 L D B2 F' U2 F

Sorry didn't see that someone else did this scramble before me


----------



## tsmosher (Nov 10, 2021)

FB Cubing said:


> Next: D' F2 L2 R2 U2 B L2 B D2 U2 R2 B2 R F2 L D B2 F' U2 F



x' // Mehta-CDRLL
B r U2 r U2 M // MFB (6)
u R u' R u' R2 // p3QB (6/12)
U R U' R' U' R' F R F' // EOLE (9/21)
U' R2 U' R' S' U2 S R // DCAL (8/29)
F R U R' U' R U' R' U' R U R' F' // CDRLL (13/42)
U' S' U2 S U' S' U2 S // L5EP (8/50)
E2 // AEF (1/51)



TheCubingCuber347 said:


> Next: D2 R2 F L2 B' L2 B2 L2 F L2 F' U2 L D F2 U' B' D U2 L U2 L2



// CFOP
R' (U' D) L F' L' D // cross (6)
R' U2 R2 B' R' B // p1 (6/12)
F' U' F // p2 (3/15)
d R U R' U' R U R' // p3 (8/23)
U F' L F L' // p4 (5/28)
U F R' F' R U R U' R' // OLL (9/37)
U' f R f' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 // Gd-PLL (13/50)
U' // AUF (1/51)

NEXT: R B2 D2 U2 L2 U2 R' U2 F2 L' F2 R U' B' F' U' F D2 B R' D


----------



## carcass (Nov 11, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> D2 R2 F L2 B' L2 B2 L2 F L2 F' U2 L D F2 U' B' D U2 L U2 L2


CFOP, 46 STM
U R' D F D//cross
U L U L' U' R U2 R2 U' R//first pair
y' U' R' U2 R U2 R' U' R//second pair
u' R U R' U' R U R' u//last two pairs
y r U2 R' U' R U' r' R' U' R U' R' U2 R//1LLL


----------



## carcass (Nov 11, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> R B2 D2 U2 L2 U2 R' U2 F2 L' F2 R U' B' F' U' F D2 B R' D


CFOP, 43 STM for the solve with PLL, 42 for the one with ZBLL
heres the start:
y2 x' L F D' R' D2//cross
U' R U2 M' B2 r'//first pair
U L' U' L//second pair
U2 R U' R' U f R' f'//third pair

It can be finished with either:
F' U F//fourth pair
d2 y' R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R' U' R U R U' R2//ZBLL
or
f R2 F' R' F R2 f'//winter variation
R2 U' R2' U' R2 U F U F' R2' F U' F'//PLL


----------



## carcass (Nov 11, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> R B2 D2 U2 L2 U2 R' U2 F2 L' F2 R U' B' F' U' F D2 B R' D


CFOP, 53 STM
F D2 F' u' L//cross
L' U L d f R f'//first pair
U L' U' L//second pair
L U2 L' U2 L U' L'//third pair
U R U' R' U' R U' R2 F' U' F U R2 U2 R'//VLS
R' U R U' R2 F' U' F U R F R' F' R2 U2//PLL

NEXT SCRAMBLE: F2 U L2 U F2 U L2 D F2 U2 L2 R U L R B' U2 F2 L B


----------



## PiKeeper (Nov 12, 2021)

> NEXT SCRAMBLE: F2 U L2 U F2 U L2 D F2 U2 L2 R U L R B' U2 F2 L B


ZZ, 53 STM
y2// inspection
U D L' D' F' D2 L' D' L2 // eocross
U2 L U' L' // pair 1
M2 U2 M2 // fix cross
D' R U2 R' D // pair 2
U2 L' U L // pair 3
y2 L' U L U' L2 D' L U' L' D L2 // cpls
U R U2 R' U' R U' R' U' R U R' U R U2 R' U // 2gll
Next: D F U' B' R2 U2 D' R U' F L2 U2 F D2 B2 U2 R2 D2 L2 B'


----------



## FB Cubing (Nov 12, 2021)

PiKeeper said:


> Next: D F U' B' R2 U2 D' R U' F L2 U2 F D2 B2 U2 R2 D2 L2 B'


y // inspection (hold white top orange front after inspection)
L' D' R2 L2 // Cross
D' L' U2 L D // First pair
L' U L U' L' U' L // Second pair
U R' U R U' R' U' R // Third pair
y U R U2 R' U R U' R' // Last pair
U R U2 R2 F R F' R U2 R' // OLL
U R2 F R U R U' R' F' R U2 R' U2 R U // PLL

Total moves: 58 

Next: F' D F R2 D2 F' L2 B2 R2 D2 B2 F' L' F R' U' B' R2 F L


----------



## carcass (Nov 12, 2021)

FB Cubing said:


> F' D F R2 D2 F' L2 B2 R2 D2 B2 F' L' F R' U' B' R2 F L


CFOP, 52 STM
z' y R' D' L' u' R2 E//cross
U' R' U2 R U2 R' U R//first pair
U R U' R' U R U R'//second pair
U2 y' L' U' L U L' U' L//third pair
U' M U r U' r' U' M'//fourth pair
U' R U R' U R U2 R2 F' U' F U R U2//1LLL

NEXT SCRAMBLE: D2 U2 B2 F L2 D2 F L2 U2 B' F' R' D L' R B F D' R F


----------



## carcass (Nov 13, 2021)

carcass said:


> D2 U2 B2 F L2 D2 F L2 U2 B' F' R' D L' R B F D' R F


Freefop, 44 STM: 43 w/ cancelations
R' F L2 f' L' F//2x2x2
y F R2 F R U2 L' U' L//second pair
y U L' U L//third pair
R U' R' U R U R2 F R F' R U2 R'//VLS
R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 F' U F U'//PLL

NEXT SCRAMBLE: L F2 U D F' B R' B' R' U' B2 R2 D2 R D2 R2 B2 D2 L B2 L


----------



## Cubing Forever (Nov 13, 2021)

carcass said:


> NEXT SCRAMBLE: L F2 U D F' B R' B' R' U' B2 R2 D2 R D2 R2 B2 D2 L B2 L


Mehta-JTLE: 48 STM
z x'//inspection
F2 D L S' U2 S D R u' R' //p223+1
u' R' D' r U r' D R //EOLE
R2 U R' U2 R U R' U R' //DCAL
U2 R U2 R2 U2 R' U R' U R //JTLE
U' u2 l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 //PLL

Mehta-TDR: 47 STM
z x'//inspection
F2 D L S' U2 S D R u' R' //p223+1
u' R' D' r U r' D R //EOLE
R2 U R' U2 R U R' U R' S R2 S' R2 //TDR
u' R U R' U' R B' R' U' R U R B R2 u' U' //ZBLL

Next: B' U R' B' R2 F U' D' L R2 F' B D2 B U2 R2 F' R2 U' D2


----------



## carcass (Nov 13, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> B' U R' B' R2 F U' D' L R2 F' B D2 B U2 R2 F' R2 U' D2


CFOP 51 STM, 49 w/ cancellations
y' U R' F D L D R' u//cross
R U' R' U R' U' R//first pair
E R' F R F' D//second pair
F U' F' U2 F' U F//third pair
U2 L U2 L2 U' L2 U' L'//last pair : If anyone can figure out how to do this w/ tripod I'll be happy
L' U R U' L U R'//COLL
R2 U S' U2 S U R2 U2//EPLL

NEXT SCRAMBLE: L2 F2 U2 B L2 U2 B' R2 U2 B' F L D2 U' R B U2 B2 D U' F'


----------



## tsmosher (Nov 13, 2021)

carcass said:


> CFOP 51 STM, 49 w/ cancellations
> y' U R' F D L D R' u//cross
> R U' R' U R' U' R//first pair
> E R' F R F' D//second pair
> ...



x' y
S2 R' B2
r' R' u R' E2 // RFB (8)
M U' r' U2 R U' r2 R // dM + BRE (8/16)
D' r U' r' D // EOLE (5/21)
U' R' D R' U' R D' R // NMDCAL/NMTDR (8/29)
U' R U R' U R U2 R' U R2 U2 R2 // NMCDRLL (12/41)
U R U R' S R2 S' R' U' R' // L5EP (10/51)
U' // AUF (1/52)

NEXT: F2 D2 L2 B2 D' F2 L2 F2 D' U' F' U2 R' F' L' R F' D' F U


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 13, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: F2 D2 L2 B2 D' F2 L2 F2 D' U' F' U2 R' F' L' R F' D' F U


FreeFZ (Free F2L > ZBLL), 40 STM
x2 y // Inspection
R D' R2 B' D L U' D R F U2 F U' R' U D' R U R' D R U' R' U2 R' U' R // F2L
U' R F U' R' U' R U2 R' U' R F' R' // ZBLL
ACN

Mehta-OS (DCAL > CDRLL > L5EP), 47 STM
x2 y // Inspection
R D' R2 B U' L' D' U R2 U' R' D' // 2x2x3
U2 R' u R' F R F' // EO Belt
R D R' U' R D' R' // DCAL
U' R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2 // CDRLL
U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R E // L5EP
ACN

Mehta-TDR, 45 STM
x2 y // Inspection
R D' R2 B U' L' D' U R2 U' R' D' // 2x2x3
U2 R' u R' F R F' // EO Belt
U2 R' U D R' U R U2 D' R // TDR
U D' F R U2 R' U R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2 U F' // ZBLL
ACN

Next: U' L2 U B2 L2 D' B2 U R2 U R2 U' L' D2 L2 F D2 L2 D' F2


----------



## carcass (Nov 13, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> U' L2 U B2 L2 D' B2 U R2 U R2 U' L' D2 L2 F D2 L2 D' F2


CFOP, 51 STM
y' z' L F' D F D//cross
R U2 R' L U' L'//first pair
U R' U' R F U2 R U R' F'//second pair
y U L' U L U' L F' L' F//third pair and EO
U R U' R' U R U R'//fourth pair
y' S' R' U' R S R' U F' U' F U R U'//ZBLL

NEXT SCRAMBLE: U2 F2 D B2 L2 U F2 L2 R2 D2 R2 F U' F' L' U' R' D' R2 F L2


----------



## tsmosher (Nov 13, 2021)

carcass said:


> CFOP, 51 STM
> y' z' L F' D F D//cross
> R U2 R' L U' L'//first pair
> U R' U' R F U2 R U R' F'//second pair
> ...


BTW, @carcass, I tried to finish your other solve using Tripod and gave up. Most of those algs did not work for me, and ain't nobody got time for that.

S' U' S2 r2 u2 R U M2 // MFB (8)
E R2 u' R U' R u2 // p3QB (7/15)
R' D' r U r' D R // EOLE (7/22)
R U R2 U' R U2 R U' R // DCAL/TDR (9/31)
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' R U R' U' F' // COLL (16/47)
u2 M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 // EPLL (8/55)

Next: B D R2 U R2 D2 B2 U L2 D2 F2 U2 B U' B' D' F R2 F L U2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Nov 14, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> Next: B D R2 U R2 D2 B2 U L2 D2 F2 U2 B U' B' D' F R2 F L U2


CP-Mehta: 50 STM
x y2 //inspection
//1-3 tracing
R2 F' U F u2 R S2 //CPLine
r' u R' u r2 //extension+1
u R' u2 R' U R //3QB
E R r U R' U' M U' R' //EOLE
U2 R' U' R U R U' R U R' //TDR
R2 S2 R' U2 R' U' R U' R S2 R2 U u //ZBLL

Regular YruRU: 53 STM
x y2 //inspection
//1-3 tracing
R2 F' U F u2 R S2 //CPLine
r u2 R u R' U2 R' E2 r2 //pEO extension
r U2 M U' r U R' U' r U' R' U' R' M' U2 M //EOF2L-1
U' R' U2 R U' R' U R //LS
U' S r U R' U R U2 r' U2 S' U' //2GLL

Next: D2 B2 D2 L2 B2 L' U2 B2 U2 L2 F' U L2 F' D' F' L' D B2


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 14, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> CP-Mehta: 50 STM
> x y2 //inspection
> //1-3 tracing
> R2 F' U F u2 R S2 //CPLine
> ...



z2 y
//edges LBUC OIDS QJAE
//corners GC NPR

M' L U2 M U' M2 U' M2 L' //UF-BL-UB-DB-UR
E2 U' F' E' R E R' F E2 U //UF-RF-FL-DF-RD
[D M D', L]
L F' L' U M' U2 M U S' L F L' S //2 flip

[R : [R D R', U]]
D' R' D L' D2 R2 U F2 D' U' L D R' D2 //3 twist alg
recon


Next: L2 B2 L2 R2 U B2 D L2 F2 D2 F2 U' F' U R2 D F' R' B F L'


----------



## carcass (Nov 14, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> L2 B2 L2 R2 U B2 D L2 F2 D2 F2 U' F' U R2 D F' R' B F L'


CFOP, 35 STM
This is probably the best example solve I have created.
Dedicated to @Pyjam
z R' B d R2 F2//cross
R U' R'//first pair
U' L U2 L'//second pair
f R' f' R' U2 M//third pair
F' r F U' F'//fourth pair and forced OLL skip
y2 r U' R B2 r' B M R B2 R2' U' M'//PLL

NEXT SCRAMBLE: U' R2 D L2 D' F2 U' F2 U F2 R' D L' U' B2 F' D' L2 B2 R


----------



## Cubing Forever (Nov 15, 2021)

carcass said:


> NEXT SCRAMBLE: U' R2 D L2 D' F2 U' F2 U F2 R' D L' U' B2 F' D' L2 B2 R


Mehta-TDR: 46 STM
U' B L' U' B2 M U M' //FB+1
u2 F' R' U' R' F' R2 F //3QB alg!!
u' R' U R U' R //EOLE
U2 R U R U R' U2 R U' R2 //TDR
F R' U R U F' R' U F U F' R U'D' //ZBLL

Mehta-TDR with intuitive 3QB: 50 STM(thanks to bad TDR and ZBLL)
U' B L' U' B2 M U M' //FB+1
u R u R //3QB
E' F' U F R U' R' //EOLE
U R U' D' R U R' U2 D R U' R' U R' //TDR
u2 R U2 R' U2 R' UD R2 D' R' D R2 U' R D' u' //ZBLL

Next: D' R L2 U2 B' F2 R2 U2 B U2 F L2 D R B' R D2 L F' D2


----------



## FB Cubing (Nov 15, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: D' R L2 U2 B' F2 R2 U2 B U2 F L2 D R B' R D2 L F' D2


No cube rotation // Inspection
R' D L B' D' F' // Cross
U2 L' U L U L' U L U' L' U L // First pair
U L U2 L' U2 L U L' // Second pair
U2 R' U R y' U2 R U R' // Third pair
L' U' L U L' U L y U2 R U R' // Last pair
U2 r U R' U R U2 r' // OLL
U R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R2 U' D R' U R D' U2 // PLL

Total moves: 73
Next: R2 F2 D' F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U B2 R B2 D' B' R' D F2 L2 U2 R2


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Nov 15, 2021)

FB Cubing said:


> Next: R2 F2 D' F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U B2 R B2 D' B' R' D F2 L2 U2 R2


*Nautilus LL *(not ZBLL)*:*
y' // Inspection
R F2 u R r2' u // FB [6/6]
M' U r' U R F2 M' F2 r // NSB [9/15]
U M' U2 M R U' R' U2 F' U F // L3P [11/26]
U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PLL [15/41]
*41 STM*

Next: D' L B L F2 U' R' D R2 B D' F2 L2 U2 B2 R2 D F2 D' B2 R2


----------



## GRVigo (Nov 15, 2021)

FB Cubing said:


> Next: R2 F2 D' F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U B2 R B2 D' B' R' D F2 L2 U2 R2


CFOP 40 STM, 32 STM with cancellations

z2 // Inspection
U2 L' B2 R U F' R2 U // XCross
z2 R U2 R' U R U' R' // F2L 1
z F R2 F' U' R' U // F2L 2
z' y U2 R' U' R // F2L 3
R' U R U2 R' U' R U' R' F' U' F U' R // 1LLL
U // AUF

Cancellations (32 STM): z2 U2 L' B2 R U F' R2 U z2 R U2 R' U R U' R' z F R2 F' U' R' U z' y R' U' R U' R' F' U' F U' R U


Roux 32 STM

R2 F2 U' D2 L U2 F' x2 // FB
F R2 F' B' R2 B U2 R // SB
F R' F' R U R U' R' // CMLL
U M U M U2 M' U M' // L6E


Petrus 35 STM, 29 STM with cancellations

R2 L' F R F R D2 R' z2 // Block
F R' U2 R2 F // Expanded block
F R' F' R2 U S' U' S // EO
R U R' // F2L
R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 // ZBLL

Cancellations (29 STM): R2 L' F R F R D2 R' z2 F R' U2 R2 F2 R' F' R2 U S' U' S R2 U R U R U' R' U' R2


ZZ 35 STM, 33 STM with cancellations

z' // Inspection
R' U2 L' F U' B2 L // EOCross
F2L 1 (8): x U R U' R' L U2 L' // F2L 1
F2L 2 (3): R U2 R' // F2L 2
F2L 3 (5): z R U' R2 U // F2L 3
z' y' R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U' R' U R U2 R' U' // ZBLL

Cancellations (33 STM): z' R' U2 L' F U' B2 L x U R U' M' x' U2 M x U2 R' z R U' R2 U z' y' R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U' R' U R U2 R' U'

From @TheCubingCuber347:
Next: D' L B L F2 U' R' D R2 B D' F2 L2 U2 B2 R2 D F2 D' B2 R2


----------



## tsmosher (Nov 16, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> *Nautilus LL *(not ZBLL)*:*
> y' // Inspection
> R F2 u R r2' u // FB [6/6]
> M' U r' U R F2 M' F2 r // NSB [9/15]
> ...



x2 y // Mehta-CP
S R F R F' // CP line (5)
E M' U' r' U' r2 // Mehta FBCP (6/11)
U' R u R' u2 R2 U' R' // belt (8/19)
R U R' S' R U' R' S // EO (8/27)
R U' R2 U R2 U' R // DCAL (7/34)
U S R2 S' R2 // insert DRE (5/39)
u' R' U R' U2 R' U2 R U' R' U' R U R U' R // 2GLL (16/55)

x2 y // some weird Briggs?
S R F R F' // CP line (5)
u' R' U' r2 // D center + DFM (4/9)
E' u R' u2 r' U M' R' U R' U R // belt (12/21)
U R2 M U' M' // EO (5/26)
U2 M U2 M' R2 // insert DBM, DBR + DRS (5/31)
U R U2 R' U R U R' // DCAL-DFR (8/39)
u2 R U' R U R U' R' U' R U2 R' U2 R' U R' // 2GLL (16/55)
U // AUF (1/56)

NEXT:
D2 F U2 B' D2 F2 D2 L2 B D2 R2 D B' U' B D' U2 L D2 U2


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Nov 16, 2021)

GRVigo said:


> CFOP 40 STM, 32 STM with cancellations
> 
> z2 // Inspection
> U2 L' B2 R U F' R2 U // XCross
> ...



Such a show-off. Every time I get a low move count you come along and get a bunch of sub-35's with a variety of methods. It's bad for my ego.


----------



## carcass (Nov 17, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> D2 F U2 B' D2 F2 D2 L2 B D2 R2 D B' U' B D' U2 L D2 U2


CFOP, 50 STM
y z f' R' F U' L F2//cross
R U R' U2 R U R'//first pair
U2 R' U2 R' F R F' R//second pair
d F2 R' F2 R//third pair
L' U' L U2 L' U' L//fourth pair
R U R2 U' R' F R F' U F R U R U' R' F' U2//1LLL

NEXT SCRAMBLE: D' U' R2 F2 R2 D L2 D F2 D' B2 F' L2 R B' L F2 U B R' D2


----------



## AlgoCuber (Nov 17, 2021)

Waiting for someone to post an APB solve... I'm afraid I'll butcher it with horrible 223


----------



## tsmosher (Nov 17, 2021)

AlgoCuber said:


> Waiting for someone to post an APB solve... I'm afraid I'll butcher it with horrible 223


I've done a few solves with p223 (Mehta style) and EO pair. I feel like APB's main benefit is in the ZBLL finish so never really tried it.


----------



## tsmosher (Nov 17, 2021)

carcass said:


> CFOP, 50 STM
> y z f' R' F U' L F2//cross
> R U R' U2 R U R'//first pair
> U2 R' U2 R' F R F' R//second pair
> ...


B' R F // DL (3)
U r U' r' u' R U2 R u // 3QB (9/12)
r' U r // complete belt & 4b (3/15)
R2 U' R U R' U2 R U R // DCAL (9/24)
F R U' R' U R U R' U R U' R' F' // COLL (13/37)
S R' U' R U R U R U' R' S' // 4a (11/48)
M2 U M2 // 4c (3/51)
E2 // AEF (1/52)

next: F2 R U B2 D' R2 U F2 U2 L2 B2 L2 U2 B' L2 D F2 L U2 B'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Nov 17, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> next: F2 R U B2 D' R2 U F2 U2 L2 B2 L2 U2 B' L2 D F2 L U2 B'


Mehta-TDR: 50 STM
U L U2 L' F2 U' S' U2 S //FB
D2 R' E R' u R2 //3QB
U' S' U' S f R' f' //EOLE
U R U' R' U R' U R' U' R' U2 R2 //TDR
R U' R2 U' R U R2 U2 R2 U' R U' R U2 R U2 //ZBLL 

Roux A3 with 2LACMLL:
D' B E' B D2 //FB
U2 R2 U' R' U' R2 B' R' B //SS
U M U' M2 U' R U2 R' //LP
U F R' F' R U R U' R' //reduce to pi EG-1
U R U' r2 F R2 U' r' //EG-1
M' U M U2 M' U' M' U //LSE

LEOR: 37 STM
y x2 //inspection
U2 R' B U F' D' //FB
R U2 R2 M U M U2 R2 U' r2 //EOStripe
R U' R' D' U2 R U R' U' R U' R' D //F2L+COLL
U2 R2 U' S' U2 S U' R2//EPLL

Next: D2 B' U2 R2 D2 L2 B R2 F2 D2 F' R' F' D2 L U' L D' L' B' R


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Nov 17, 2021)

AlgoCuber said:


> Waiting for someone to post an APB solve... I'm afraid I'll butcher it with horrible 223





Athefre said:


> *APB:*
> z R' D R' D R2 B' // 2x2x2
> F R2 U' R' U2 F' // 2x2x3
> R' U2 R U S R' S' // EOPair
> ...





TheCubingCuber347 said:


> *APB:*
> y2 // Inspection
> L E' L B D2 x U2 r U' r // 223 [9/9]
> R2 U R' // Pair [3/12]
> ...



There have been at least two on _this_ thread.


----------



## FB Cubing (Nov 17, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: D2 B' U2 R2 D2 L2 B R2 F2 D2 F' R' F' D2 L U' L D' L' B' R


x2 y // inspection
R' L' F' B2 U L2 D' // Cross
U2 R U2 R' y R U' R' // First pair
D U' L' U L D' // Second pair
y U' L U L' R U' R' // Third pair
y U' L U' L' U2 L' U L // Fourth pair
U R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F' // OLL
U2 L2 x' D2 L' U' L D2 L' U L' U' // PLL

Total moves: 60

Next: D2 R2 D2 B2 U' B2 L2 R2 U' R2 B2 F L U' F R U' F2 U2 B


----------



## tsmosher (Nov 17, 2021)

FB Cubing said:


> x2 y // inspection
> R' L' F' B2 U L2 D' // Cross
> U2 R U2 R' y R U' R' // First pair
> D U' L' U L D' // Second pair
> ...



y' z2
f M' U F' U' u' R U M2 // MFB (9)
u R' E2 S' R U' R' S // EObelt (8/17)
U2 R U' R U' R' U2 R U' R2' // DCAL (10/27)
U2 R U (R D R') U' (R D' R2') // CDRLL (10/37)
U (U D') M2 U' M2 U' M U2 M' // L5EP (9/46)
U // AUF (1/47)

NEXT: D2 F' U2 B2 D2 F' L2 D2 F2 U2 B' F' R' D R B2 R D2 L F' D'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Nov 18, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: D2 F' U2 B2 D2 F' L2 D2 F2 U2 B' F' R' D R B2 R D2 L F' D'


Roux: 43 STM
y2 //inspection
U B U F' U F U' F2 R' //FBDR
U M' U2 r' U R U2 M' r U R' //SB
R U2 R2 F R F' R U2 R' //CMLL
U M' U2 M U' M U2 M' U M U M2 U2 M' //LSE 

Next: U2 R2 B L2 D2 B U2 B L2 D2 B2 D' B R' F2 R F' D L' D2


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Nov 18, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Roux: 43 STM
> y2 //inspection
> U B U F' U F U' F2 R' //FBDR
> U M' U2 r' U R U2 M' r U R' //SB
> ...


*APB:*
x' // Inspection
F2 D F D' L // 22 [5/5]
R' U2 f' L' f // 223 [5/10]
U R' U' R2 U2 S R' S' // EOpair [8/18]
U R U R' U2 R U R' // L3P [8/26]
U L U2 L F L' U' L' U L F' U2 L' // ZBLL [13/39]
39 STM

APB is really fun and I find it much easier to get efficient solutions with it than any other method.
I'd probably switch to this over Nautilus but I don't really want to learn full ZBLL. Maybe one day...

Next: U R2 D' L2 U' F2 U' B2 F2 D2 F2 D2 F' L' D L2 B2 R' B2 U F


----------



## tsmosher (Nov 18, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> Is really fun and I find it much easier to get efficient solutions with it than any other method.
> I'd probably switch to this over Nautilus but I don't really want to learn full ZBLL. Maybe one day...


There is the option of 223 > EOpair > LS > CDRLL > L5EP.


----------



## carcass (Nov 18, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> U R2 D' L2 U' F2 U' B2 F2 D2 F2 D2 F' L' D L2 B2 R' B2 U F


CFOP, 32 STM
how
F U' R2 U' L2 F2 R//xxcross
U2 f R f'//third pair
y R2 U' F' U F R2//fourth pair
y' R' U' R U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 F' U F R//1LLL
cancellation with 31 STM: 
F U' R2 U' L2 F2 R//xxcross
U2 f R //third pair, cancelling into fourth
y x R U' F' U F R2//fourth pair
y' R' U' R U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 F' U F R//1LLL

NEXT SCRAMBLE: D R2 D B2 F2 R2 U R2 D2 B2 F L2 U' L2 U R' B L2 U' L B


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Nov 19, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> There is the option of 223 > EOpair > LS > CDRLL > L5EP.


I didn't even think of that! It sounds like a great OS if there's not a great FB. How is the move count effected and what's the avg move count for DR L5EP? (Nautilus's L5EP is 7.38)


----------



## voidrx (Nov 19, 2021)

carcass said:


> CFOP, 32 STM
> how
> F U' R2 U' L2 F2 R//xxcross
> U2 f R f'//third pair
> ...



Roux

z' // inspection
S' D' R' B2 U2 R' F' // FB with DR influencing
U M U2 R' U' R' U R' U2 R U' R' U r // SB
U2 R U R' U R U' R D R' U' R D' R2 // CMLL
U' M' U2 M2 U' M U' M' U M' U M2 U M2 U2 M2 // LSE

51 STM









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net






Next: B' L U2 F R2 F D2 U2 R2 F' R2 B2 F' R U' B R' F' D R


----------



## tsmosher (Nov 19, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> I didn't even think of that! It sounds like a great OS if there's not a great FB. How is the move count effected and what's the avg move count for DR L5EP? (Nautilus's L5EP is 7.38)


The average movecount is higher but the average MCC (Trangium's movecount coefficient) is about the same. By my calculation, average movecount: 9.167, average MCC: 12.767. Mehta has OO L5EP-DR. If you decide to do this, let me know, and I have alg sheets I generated.

EDIT: My approach was slightly different, starting Mehta FB > 3QB though.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 19, 2021)

voidrx said:


> Next: B' L U2 F R2 F D2 U2 R2 F' R2 B2 F' R U' B R' F' D R


CFOP, 50 STM
x2 // Inspection
U R' F' U' D B' R' // Cross
y' D L' U' L D' F U2 F' // F2L 1 & 2
R U R' U' R' U' R U2 R' U R // F2L 3 & 4
r U' r2 U r2 U r2 U' r // OLL
U2 R2 F R U R U' R' F' R U2 R' U2 R U' // PLL
ACN

ZZ-OP, 52 STM
x2 y // Inspection
U F' L' U' D R' F' D R' U' R D' f R2 S' U2 F' // EO XX-Cross
U L U2 L' U' L U L2 U L // Last 2 pairs
U' r U R' U' r' F R F' // OLL
U' R U R' U' D R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 U2 D' // PLL
ACN

Next: U L2 F2 U2 B2 D2 F2 L2 F L2 F' L2 U B L D2 U2 R' D L2


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Nov 19, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> The average movecount is higher but the average MCC (Trangium's movecount coefficient) is about the same. By my calculation, average movecount: 9.167, average MCC: 12.767. Mehta has OO L5EP-DR. If you decide to do this, let me know, and I have alg sheets I generated.
> 
> EDIT: My approach was slightly different, starting Mehta FB > 3QB though.


I don't think I'm ready for it yet but are the ones you have different from this?



BenChristman1 said:


> Next: U L2 F2 U2 B2 D2 F2 L2 F L2 F' L2 U B L D2 U2 R' D L2


*Petrus:*
y // Inspection
L2 E2 R' F2 U L' D // Inefficient 222 for easy extension [7/7]
R U' R2 F2// 223 [4/11]
R U2 // Pair [2/13]
R U F U' F R U F' U' F // Inefficient EO for easy F2L [10/23]
U2 R U R U R // EZ F2L [6/29]
L U2 L2 U' L2 U' L2 U2 L // ZBLL [9/38]
*38 STM*

I think this is my first Petrus example solve.

*APB:*
y // Inspection
L2 E2 R' F2 U L' D // Inefficient 222 for easy extension [7/7]
R U' R2 F2// 223 [4/11]
R U2 // Pair [2/13]
R2 S R F R2 f' R // EOpair [7/20]
U2 R U' R' U R U R' // L3P [8/28]
M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2 U2 // EPLL [8/36]
*36 STM*

APB works too...

Next: D' B2 U F2 L2 D' R2 D2 B2 U' B2 U R' B' R2 U2 L U' F L' F' D


----------



## tsmosher (Nov 19, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> I don't think I'm ready for it yet but are the ones you have different from this?



Not for L5EP. I have some additional stuff I was working on trying to combine EO pair all into a single, algorithmic step.


----------



## AlgoCuber (Nov 19, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> Next: D' B2 U F2 L2 D' R2 D2 B2 U' B2 U R' B' R2 U2 L U' F L' F' D


Lazy average ZZ solve, 57 STM

z2 y' // Inspection
R' B F U' F R L2 D' R L D //EOCross
U2 L' U' L2 U2 L' //1st pair
R' U2 R U' R' U' R //2nd pair
U R U2 R' U2 L' U' L //3rd pair
U2 R U R' //4th pair
R' U' R U' R' U2 R2 U R' U R U2 R' // COLL
M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 // EPLL
U // AUF

Next: R2 F U R' D' R L2 D R' B2 L U2 L' B2 D2 L B2 L2 U2 B'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Nov 19, 2021)

AlgoCuber said:


> Next: R2 F U R' D' R L2 D R' B2 L U2 L' B2 D2 L B2 L2 U2 B'


ZZ: 50 STM
L' R2 D2 F L D' F2 U' B2 F R' F' R B2 U' S U2 S' //xEOCross
U2 D R U' R' D' //pair 2
R' U R U' R U2 R' //pair 3
U R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R' //pair 4
U r U2 R2 F R F' R U2 r' U2 //ZBLL

Next: F2 R' L2 F2 R2 U2 L2 R2 B R2 F' L2 B2 D L' D2 R' U' R D2


----------



## tsmosher (Nov 19, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> ZZ: 50 STM
> L' R2 D2 F L D' F2 U' B2 F R' F' R B2 U' S U2 S' //xEOCross
> U2 D R U' R' D' //pair 2
> R' U R U' R U2 R' //pair 3
> ...



On your scramble, x2 y' has solved CP. Just thought that was fun.

u' L F' L' F2 E' U2 M' // dbl (8)
U2 R F S' U f F // dFl extension (7/15)
U2 R U' R U' R U2 R2 // dbR (8/23)
F R' F' R // EO (4/27)
U R' U2 B' R B U2 F R F' // CLS (10/37)
U D R' U' R (U D') R2 U R' U R U' R U' R2 // Gb-PLL (15/52)
U2 // AUF (1/53)

Next: U' B2 R2 F' U R L' D R2 U' L2 F2 D F2 B2 L2 U L2 R' F'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Nov 19, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> On your scramble, x2 y' has solved CP. Just thought that was fun


Oh yeah tried it. Got a 38 move solution:
x2 y' //inspection
R' S2 //CPLine
R u R u R2 u M2 //pEO extension
U' R' U2 M' U M //EOdM
U2 R U' R' U R2 U' R2 U' R U R U R' U' R' U R U' R U' R' U //RB into a very cool pure pi with 8 moves cancelled



tsmosher said:


> Next: U' B2 R2 F' U R L' D R2 U' L2 F2 D F2 B2 L2 U L2 R' F'


YruRU: 47 STM
z2 y //inspection
//2-3 tracing
R' U R F' //CPLine
u2 R U2 R' u R u r2 //pEO extension
R2 r' U' R U r U r2 U' r2 //EOdM
U R2 U' R U2 R U R' U R2 //RB
R U' R' U R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2 U R U' R' //2GLL

CP-Mehta: 50 STM
z2 y //inspection
//2-3 tracing
R' U R F' r2 U r2 U' r2 M' U M //CPFB
U' R U' u2 R u' R' U' R //3QB
u' r U R U' R' r' //EOLE
R U' R' U' R2 U' R' U' R' //TDR
U2 R' U' R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R2 U2 R U2 //2GLL

So the avg movecount of CP-Mehta turns out to be around 50.

Next: U2 D F2 R' U F U' F2 D F2 D2 F2 U' B2 L2 D' B2 U R D


----------



## tsmosher (Nov 19, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Oh yeah tried it. Got a 38 move solution:
> x2 y' //inspection
> R' S2 //CPLine
> R u R u R2 u M2 //pEO extension
> ...




y' z' // Mehta-CF

f2 R F M2 // DL + center (4)
E2 R' u' R2 u2 r' U r u R2 // belt (10/14)
U R U' R U' R' U2 R' // DCAL (8/22)
U R F R' U' R F' R' U R' F' R // CMLL (12/34)

// from here, 3 options that I see:
// EOdM > L5EP
// L7EOP-DR > L6EP
// EOLR/EOBF > M2 + RLSE-UO

U' M' U' M' U M2 // EOdM
U2 F2 U' r2 F2 R2 U' F2 r2 // L5EP
// L7E (15/49)

U' // AUF (1/50)

NEXT: R2 D2 L2 D2 F D2 R2 B2 L2 B' D2 F' U' B2 L' D L2 B2 R U F


----------



## V Achyuthan (Nov 19, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: R2 D2 L2 D2 F D2 R2 B2 L2 B' D2 F' U' B2 L' D L2 B2 R U F


E2CR2 - 55 STM
y' // inspection
D B D' L2 U F // EO
R' d2 D R' D' // LB/FB
R2 U2 R' r2 U' r2 // 223
U R D' R U' R' D // CP
U' R2 U R U R2 U2 R U R U' R' U2 R U' R' // RB
U R U2 R' U' R U' R2 U2 R U R' U R U2 // 2GLL

Next : R B2 F2 R' F2 R' F2 R2 U2 B2 L R' U' B' R' D F R' U2 F2 U


----------



## carcass (Nov 19, 2021)

V Achyuthan said:


> R B2 F2 R' F2 R' F2 R2 U2 B2 L R' U' B' R' D F R' U2 F2 U


Petrus APB, 48 STM
D' L2 d' R' F r'//dlb
F E R' E' F R' U F'//dFl
U R U' F R F'//EOpair
U R U R' U' R U R'//DougLi block + EO complete
U R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' //CDRLL
U' R' U' R U R U R U' R'//L5EP

NEXT SCRAMBLE: B D2 F' D2 B2 L2 D2 F' D2 B' R D' B2 L' F R' D F' R2 F2 U


----------



## carcass (Nov 19, 2021)

carcass said:


> B D2 F' D2 B2 L2 D2 F' D2 B' R D' B2 L' F R' D F' R2 F2 U


Petrus APB, 42 STM
y x' L' U' F2 D' R' U' F' D' L//pseudo db
U' M' U' M//EO
R U2 R' U' R U' L' U//dL
M' U2 r' U R U R'//dFr
F R U R' U' R U' R' U' R U R' F' U//ZBLL

NEXT SCRAMBLE: B2 D' F' U' R L D' L B' R D2 R D2 L2 F2 D2 B2 R B2 R'


----------



## carcass (Nov 20, 2021)

carcass said:


> B2 D' F' U' R L D' L B' R D2 R D2 L2 F2 D2 B2 R B2 R'


Petrus APB. 40 STM
r U' r U2 r' F'//drf
L2 d2 S' U S U' F'//dl
U R2 U' R2//pair
F R' F'//EO
U2 R' U R U R//dR
y' R' L U L2 U2 R U' R' U2 R L2 U2 L' U2//ZBLL

NEXT SCRAMBLE: L2 U2 L U2 F2 U2 R' B2 R B2 D' B' D' U' R F D' R F


----------



## Cubing Forever (Nov 20, 2021)

carcass said:


> NEXT SCRAMBLE: L2 U2 L U2 F2 U2 R' B2 R B2 D' B' D' U' R F D' R F


ZZ-A with poor pair selection: 43 STM
x2 //inspection
UD R' B2 U2 F B2 R2 D2 R2 //EOCross
U R' U2 R U R' U2 R //pair 1
U2 F2 R' F2 R //pair 2
D' L U2 L' D //pairs 3 and 4
U L U2 L' F' U L U' L' U' F L U' L' U //ZBLL

Next: B' R2 L' F' L' U D' R' B L2 B2 L2 U' B2 D' R2 F2 D2 B2 U2 L2


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 20, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> ZZ-A with poor pair selection: 43 STM
> x2 //inspection
> UD R' B2 U2 F B2 R2 D2 R2 //EOCross
> U R' U2 R U R' U2 R //pair 1
> ...


z2 y
//edges KXFR JPQS ACNG
//corners NVTQ AH

U2 M u R' D S D' R E U 
U' R D2 R' E R D2 R2 E' R U //UF-LF-FR-LD-RD
[M2 U' : [M, U2]] [S' : [L' E L, U]]

[U : [D, R U' R']]
[R U' D' : [R' U R, D2]]
[U' R' : [U', R' D' R]]

recon

Next: R2 F2 R2 U2 L2 R2 D B2 D2 F2 D' B' R F D2 B F2 U B R' B2


----------



## tsmosher (Nov 20, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> z2 y
> //edges KXFR JPQS ACNG
> //corners NVTQ AH
> 
> ...


x2
u' M U M2 // dbR (4)
R' u2 F // DFr > Mehta FB (3/7)
R U' R // HB (3/10)
u2 R' F' U' F // HB (5/15)
u2 R F R2' F' R // EO (6/21)
R U R' U2 R U R' // NMDCAL (7/28)
U R' F' r U R U' r' F // NMCDRLL (9/37)
U R2 U2 R2 // fix pseudo (4/41)
U' S R2' S' R2 U' S R2' S' R2 // L5EP (10/51)
U2 // AUF (1/52)

NEXT: 
L' R2 D2 F2 R2 F2 U R2 D2 R2 U' F2 U2 B D2 L' D2 F' U B2 R'


----------



## GRVigo (Nov 20, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> L' R2 D2 F2 R2 F2 U R2 D2 R2 U' F2 U2 B D2 L' D2 F' U B2 R'


CFOP 36 STM, 35 with cancellations

Inspection: x

XCross (8): L2 U' L2 F' R D2 F' R2
F2L 1 (7): y F' U' F U R' U' R
F2L 2 (3): R U2 R'
F2L 3 (4): y2 U R U R'
1LLL (14): y' R' F' U' F U R U R' U2 R U R' U R


Roux 34 STM

Inspection: y' x2

First block (7): U2 F2 L' F' U L2 F' x2
Second block (10): R2 U' F R F' M' B' R2 B M
CMLL (8): L' U2 L U2 r U' r' F
L6E (9): M' U M U' M' U' M' U M2


Petrus 34 STM, 33 with cancellations

Inspection: x y2

Block (8): L R F' U R U D2 F y2
Expanded block (8): R' U' R' F' R F' U F'
EO (6): U S R S' U' R2
F2L (3): R' U R
ZBLL (9): y' F R' F' r U R U' r' U


ZZ 42 STM, 34 with cancellations

Inspection: x'
EOLine (8): B2 R2 U F' D2 F' R F
F2L 1 (7): x2 y2 R2 U2 R2 U R U R'
F2L 2 (6): y2 R' U2 R L' U L
F2L 3 (8): U2 R' U R U R' U2 R
ZBLL (13): R' U2 R U R' U R2 U R' U R U2 R'


Next: U2 D B F U F2 L2 D' B2 L F U' D2 B D B' L' D2 U2 F'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Nov 21, 2021)

GRVigo said:


> Next: U2 D B F U F2 L2 D' B2 L F U' D2 B D B' L' D2 U2 F'


Roux: 40 STM
y x' //inspection
U2 R U' R' U2 B //pseudo FB
M' U R' U' R' U R U R' U M2 U R' U2 R // SB
U' F R U R' U' R U R' U' F2 U' L' U L F //CMLL
U2 M2 //LSE
E //AES

Mehta-TDR: 41 STM
y x' //inspection
U2 R U' R' U2 B //pseudo FB
r2 U R' U' r U2 R2 U r2 R' //EO-ledge
U2 R2 U' R U R U R' U2 R //TDR
u' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R' F U' R' U' R U F' //ZBLL

Next: L D2 L' D2 R U2 F2 L F2 L U2 L2 F L2 D L2 B D2 L F R'


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 21, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: L D2 L' D2 R U2 F2 L F2 L U2 L2 F L2 D L2 B D2 L F R'


CFOP, 51 STM
x2 // Inspection
B2 F' R' D F' R' L' U' L F2 R U R' U R U' R' D' // XXX-Cross
y' U R' U' R U' R' U' R // F2L 4
M R U R' U R U2 R' U M' // OLL
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' // PLL
ACN

Roux, 46 STM
y2 // Inspection
U' D F' D2 U' F' L U2 L' F // FB
U R' U R' U2 R U R' U R' U' R // SB
U' R' F2 D R2 U R2' D' F2 R // CMLL
M U2 M' U2 M' U' M' U' M2 U M U2 M' U // L6E
ACN

Nautilus, 53 STM
y2 // Inspection
U' D F' D2 U' F' L U2 L' F // FB
U R U' r U' M U' M U2 M2 U2 M // 2x2x2 & DF
U2 R U' R' U2 R U' R' // LS
U2 S' R U R' U' R' F R F' U S // OLL
x R2 F R F' R U2 r' U r U2 B' // PLL
ACN



Spoiler: OP/OP because why not, 419 STM



// JN XW IQ GV G: Corners
// NE AG UC SO GL RP F: Edges
// Parity

E L (R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F') L' E' // N
L' E L' (R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F') L E' L // E
M2 D' L2 (R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F') L2 D M2 // A
L' E' L (R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F') L' E L // G
D' L2 (R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F') L2 D // U
M2 D L2 (R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F') L2 D' M2 // C
M' D' L2 (R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F') L2 D M // S
D M' D' L2 (R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F') L2 D M D' // O
L' E' L (R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F') L' E L // G
L' (R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F') L // L
L (R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F') L' // R
E' L' (R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F') L E // P
E' L (R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F') L' E // F

R U R' F' R U2 R' U2 R' F R U R U2 R' U' // Parity

R' (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) R // J
R' F (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) F' R // N
D2 (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) D2 // X
D' (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) D // W
F R' (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) R F' // I
R D' (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) D R' // Q
F' (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) F // G
(R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) // V
F' (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) F // G

ACN



Next: R' B' R D' R' F' B' U F' U2 R2 L2 B' D2 B2 D2 B' D2 F L


----------



## Cubing Forever (Nov 21, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next: R' B' R D' R' F' B' U F' U2 R2 L2 B' D2 B2 D2 B' D2 F L


YruRU: 49 STM
y x //inspection
//2-1 tracing
L U' L F' D2 //CPLine
u' r' U' u2 R u R2 u2 R' U r //pEO extension
U' r' U2 r U2 r U' r U2 R2 U r2 //EOdM
U' R U R //RB
U' R' U2 R U R' U R U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R U2 //2GLL

CP-Mehta: 52 STM
y x //inspection
//2-1 tracing
L U' L F' D2 //CPLine
R' U' r U' r U2 r' //FB+1
U u2 R' u R' u //3QB
R U R2 U S' U S2' R' S' //EOLE
U R U R U2 R' U' R U R' U R' //TDR
U2 R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' //2GLL
E //AES

Solving CPLine in DR and then doing a D2 to position it in DL actually opens up more options. I think I should implement this into my OH solves. 

Next: L2 U2 L2 B L2 B2 L2 U2 F' U2 F L2 U F2 U F' U L' F2 D2 F


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 21, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> YruRU: 49 STM
> y x //inspection
> //2-1 tracing
> L U' L F' D2 //CPLine
> ...


z2 y
//edges BGRO TAXL VAMI MC
//corners BMTC VARF

U2 R U M U' M' U2 M U M' U R' U2 //UF-UB-RU-BD-RF
F' E2 F2 L' F2 E2 F M F L F' M' //UF-DL-UL-FD-BL
U' R E2 R' u S L' S' E L E2 //UF-DR-UL-BR-FL
[E : [R E' R', U']]

[U' D' : [R D' R', U2]]
[B2, R' F' R]
[D' : [U', R' D R]]
[R' U' : [U2, R' D' R]]

R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' //parity

recon

Next: R' U F2 L F2 U2 R' D2 R' F2 D2 R F2 L2 B' R' U2 B' F' R' U


----------



## AlgoCuber (Nov 21, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: R' U F2 L F2 U2 R' D2 R' F2 D2 R F2 L2 B' R' U2 B' F' R' U


ZZ, 49 STM

x z // Inspection
R' F2 R' U2 F D R2 L' // EOcross
U' L' U' L2 U2 L' // 1st Pair
D' U2 L' U2 L // 2nd Pair
U' D R' U2 R U R' U' R // 3rd Pair
D R U' R' D' // 4th Pair
U2 R2 U' R U R U' R' U' R U' R' U R' U R2 // ZBLL

Next:
D L2 B L2 B' D2 F' U2 B L2 F2 U2 D F' L F2 L D2 R2 B'


----------



## carcass (Nov 21, 2021)

AlgoCuber said:


> D L2 B L2 B' D2 F' U2 B L2 F2 U2 D F' L F2 L D2 R2 B'


CFOP, 42 STM
y' z' L' D2 M' x' D' R'//cross
R' U R U2 R' U' R//first pair
L U2 L' U f' L' f//second pair
U2 R U R'//third pair
L' U2 L d' L U L'//fourth pair
y2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U R2 U2 R S R2 S'//ZBLL

NEXT SCRAMBLE: D2 B2 R B2 L' F2 U2 L B2 D F L' D2 F' L B' L D2 L


----------



## AlgoCuber (Nov 21, 2021)

carcass said:


> NEXT SCRAMBLE: D2 B2 R B2 L' F2 U2 L B2 D F L' D2 F' L B' L D2 L


ZZ, 40 STM

y z // Inspection
L D F B R' D U R' // EOcross
U R U R' // 1st Pair
U' L' U L U R' U' R // 2nd Pair
L2 U L2 U' L' U2 L' // 3rd + 4th Pair
U L' U R U' L U' R' U' R U' R' // ZBLL
U' // AUF

Next: L2 R2 B' R2 F2 U2 B' R2 B2 D2 L2 F' L B2 F2 D' L' F' D U F


----------



## carcass (Nov 21, 2021)

carcass said:


> D2 B2 R B2 L' F2 U2 L B2 D F L' D2 F' L B' L D2 L


unintentional CFOP Mehta hybrid, 42 STM
z2 D2 R2 F' L D R'//pseudo cross
u R' U2 R U' //first pseudo pair
L U L'//second pseudo pair
d F U R U' R' F'//EO
D R' U R D' R' U' R//TDR
F U R U' R' S U R U' R' f' u2 U//ZBLL


AlgoCuber said:


> L2 R2 B' R2 F2 U2 B' R2 B2 D2 L2 F' L B2 F2 D' L' F' D U F


----------



## AlgoCuber (Nov 22, 2021)

carcass said:


> unintentional CFOP Mehta hybrid, 42 STM


Nice. I also improved my solve to 40 STM


----------



## Cubing Forever (Nov 22, 2021)

Scramble: L2 R2 B' R2 F2 U2 B' R2 B2 D2 L2 F' L B2 F2 D' L' F' D U F

Mehta-TDR: 46 STM
y //inspection
L U2 L' U' R' u' r2 //FB
U u2 R' U u2 R //3QB
u' U' f' U S U F //EOLE
R2 U' R2 U R2 U2 R2 U S' U2 S //TDR
U2 R U2 R' U2 R' F R' B' R2 F' R B R'//ZBLL
E' //AES

Next: R D2 R2 D L2 U' B2 R2 D L2 R2 B2 U' R B R2 U2 F' U2 B


----------



## tsmosher (Nov 23, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Scramble: L2 R2 B' R2 F2 U2 B' R2 B2 D2 L2 F' L B2 F2 D' L' F' D U F
> 
> Mehta-TDR: 46 STM
> y //inspection
> ...



// 42
// FB: 9, XSS: 10, XCLL: 11, L7E: 14
(U' D) L U L' D' R2 r U2 S' // FB (9)
U' R U' R' U' R' U r' U' r // Transformed SS (10/19)
U // AUF for recognition (1/20)
F R' F' R U R U' R' // XCLL (8/28)
M2 U' R // solve BRE, un-transform (3/31)
M2 U' M U' M' // EODB (5/36)
U2 M U M2 U2 M2 U M' // L5EP (8/44)
U // AUF (1/45)

// just Roux with terrible L7E
// FB: 9, pSB: 10, CLL: 9, L7E: 19
(U' D) L U L' D' R2 r U2 S' // FB (9)
U' R U' R' U' R' U r' U' r2 // SS + DBR (10/19)
U L' U' L U L F' L' F // CLL (9/28)
R' U M' U' R // insert BRE (5/33)
U M U' M' U' M2 // EODF (6/39)
U M U2 M' U M U2 M' // L5EP (8/47)
U' // AUF (1/48)

NEXT: L' D' L' B L2 F2 B' R' U2 F L2 U2 R2 F' D2 B' R2 D2 F2 R'


----------



## FB Cubing (Nov 23, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: L' D' L' B L2 F2 B' R' U2 F L2 U2 R2 F' D2 B' R2 D2 F2 R'


x2 // Inspection
L F' L' D2 F D2 // Cross
y U' R' U' R2 U' R' U R U R' // First 2 right pairs
U' L' U L U2 L U' L' // Third pair
U L' U' L // Last pair
F R U R' U' F' U2 R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F' // 2-look OLL
R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U2 // PLL

Total moves: 64 

Next: F2 U2 L2 U R2 U B2 D2 L2 U2 R' B' U' L2 R' B' F2 L U'


----------



## carcass (Nov 24, 2021)

FB Cubing said:


> F2 U2 L2 U R2 U B2 D2 L2 U2 R' B' U' L2 R' B' F2 L U'


This scramble has 2 3-move crosses, and they happen to be white and yellow. Maybe there's even more haha

CFOP, 37 STM
y R' D' F//yellow cross
R' U' R2 U R'//first pair
u2 F U2 F' D2//second pair
F' U' F2 U2 F'//third pair
R U' R'//fourth pair
r' D' r U r' D r U2 R' D' r U r' D R U2//1LLL

CFOP, 46 STM
z2 D' R' F'//white cross
R' U' R U2 f' L' f//first pair
R' U' M F r//second pair
u U2 R U' R' D'//third pair
d R' U2 R U' l U' l' B//fourth pair
F R U' R' U' F U R U' R' F' R U R' F' U2//1LLL

NEXT SCRAMBLE: F' R' L' B2 D2 F' D2 R' D' R2 L' B2 U2 L' D2 R2 U2 L D2 R


----------



## tsmosher (Nov 24, 2021)

carcass said:


> This scramble has 2 3-move crosses, and they happen to be white and yellow. Maybe there's even more haha
> 
> CFOP, 37 STM
> y R' D' F//yellow cross
> ...


y' // Mehta-CDRLL
f' U F' r U' M' U' r // Dl (8)
R u2 R2 E' // 3QB (4/12)
r U' r' U r U r' // EOLE (7/19)
U' R2 U2 R2 U R2 U' R2 // UCAL (8/27)
U' r' F' r U' r' F2 r // CDRLL (8/35)
U' S R2 S' // L5EP (4/39)

NEXT: 
R2 B2 R2 F' U' L' F' R2 U F2 R2 F2 R2 D F2 R2 B2 R2 L' F'


----------



## carcass (Nov 25, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> R2 B2 R2 F' U' L' F' R2 U F2 R2 F2 R2 D F2 R2 B2 R2 L' F'


CFOP, 50 STM
y' x U R F R'///cross
U' F U F2 U2 F//first pair
U2 L' U' L2 U2 L'//second pair
F R' U R U2 R U2 R2 F' U F R F'//third pair
d' R U' R' F' U F//fourth pair
R U R' U R' U2 R2 U R2 U R2 U' R' U'//ZBLL

NEXT SCRAMBLE: F U2 F D2 R2 B R2 F' L2 D2 F' D L F' U B' D' R F2 D R2


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 25, 2021)

carcass said:


> NEXT SCRAMBLE: F U2 F D2 R2 B R2 F' L2 D2 F' D L F' U B' D' R F2 D R2


CFOP, 50 STM
R2 U F L R' D2 // Cross
U' R' U2 R U R' U' R // F2L 1
D' L' U' L D // F2L 2
y' R U' R' U R U' R' // F2L 3
L' U L U' F U F' // F2L 4
U2 R U' L' U R' U' L // Force good PLL
r U' L D2 L' U L D2 L2 // PLL
ACN

Next: F' R F2 D B2 D' R2 B2 D' U2 B2 U' L2 B L' U' R' F' D' U L'


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Nov 25, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next: F' R F2 D B2 D' R2 B2 D' U2 B2 U' L2 B L' U' R' F' D' U L'


*ZZ*:
z // Inspection
R' L' D F U2 D' F' L2 F' // EOline [9/9]
M F r U' L2 U' R' U' R2 L' U2 R // Block on right [12/21]
L U L' U2 L' U' L2 U2 L U' L' U L // Block on left [13/34]
U' R U R' U R U2 R' // COLL [8/42]
M2 U M U2 M' U M2 U2 // EPLL [8/50]
50 STM

I'm bad at ZZ.



Spoiler: With swag ZBLL



*ZZ*:
z // Inspection
R' L' D F U2 D' F' L2 F' // EOline [9/9]
M F r U' L2 U' R' U' R2 L' U2 R // Block on right [12/21]
L U L' U2 L' U' L2 U2 L U' L' U L // Block on left [13/34]
U2 S' r' U2 R U R' U r U2 S U // Swag ZBLL [12/46]
46 STM



Let's keep up the 50 STM streak!

Next: B2 D' L2 U2 L2 F2 L2 D' B2 R2 D U2 L' D2 B' L2 F' D' F' D2 U2 R'


----------



## The10yearoldcuber (Nov 25, 2021)

jcuber said:


> Cross: D R' D L' U R2 D2
> Slot 1: F R' F' R
> Slot 2:U' L' U' L U L' U' L U F' L F L'
> Slot 3: U' L U L' U' B U B'
> ...


damn bruh whats your average i am sub-20 haven't even been cubing for a year


----------



## tsmosher (Nov 25, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> Let's keep up the 50 STM streak!
> 
> Next: B2 D' L2 U2 L2 F2 L2 D' B2 R2 D U2 L' D2 B' L2 F' D' F' D2 U2 R'




y' x' // 51  technically 50 STM if you don't count the rotation
F' U' F' u' F U' S2 // CP line (7)
M U' u2 R u' // lE (5/12)
U' M' R' U R U2 S' U S U2 r U2 r' // EOdM (13/25)
z' S' L2 S L2 // insert DLS (5/30)
R' E2 R U2 R' E2 R // insert BLE (7/37)
U R U2 R' U' R U' R2 U2 R U R' U R // 2GLL (14/51)

next:
U2 B F2 U2 F2 D2 F' R2 U2 L2 D2 L' D L R2 D L2 U R F'


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Nov 25, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> y' x' // 51  technically 50 STM if you don't count the rotation
> F' U' F' u' F U' S2 // CP line (7)
> M U' u2 R u' // lE (5/12)
> U' M' R' U R U2 S' U S U2 r U2 r' // EOdM (13/25)
> ...



STM doesn't count rotations as moves so it's still 50.


----------



## tsmosher (Nov 25, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> STM doesn't count rotations as moves so it's still 50.


I use a mix of turn metrics I just realized.

I use the counting of rotations from ETM, but I still count U2 as one move.

I also use the combining of U'+D (and similar moves) from axial turn metric. Because these should be executed simultaneously if you can see them.

I stop short of Snyders metric where R+L count as one move; that's not one move. Not without regripping or some awkward handling/finger tricks.

1.5HTM is kinda interesting to address the fact that double turns take longer than quarter turns but less time than two quarter turns. I just count U2s/R2s as a single move though.


----------



## OtterCuber (Nov 25, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> U2 B F2 U2 F2 D2 F' R2 U2 L2 D2 L' D L R2 D L2 U R F'



CFOP 62 STM
z2 // inspection (sorry not a very efficient solve, beginner here)
B' D' B' U F' D' // cross
U' R U' R' // 1st f2l
U2 y R' U' R U2' R' U' R U R' U' R // 2nd f2l
d' L' U' L // 3rd f2l
y U R' F R F' R U R' // 4th f2l
U2 R' F2 R2 U2 R' F' R U2 R2 F2 R // OLL 4
x' (R U' R' D) (R U R' D') (R U R' D) (R U' R' D') x // E perm

Next:
L D B2 U2 R2 D L2 U' R2 L' U R D2 L2 F' D' L' F'


----------



## tsmosher (Nov 26, 2021)

OtterCuber said:


> CFOP 62 STM
> z2 // inspection (sorry not a very efficient solve, beginner here)
> B' D' B' U F' D' // cross
> U' R U' R' // 1st f2l
> ...



x // 42 in exactly 42 moves 
R F r U R' U M2 U R u2 // p223 (10)
R' U' R U' R' U' R' U2 // dfR (8/18)
R D' r U2 r' D R2 // CCOLL (7/25)
U2 R' S' R U' R' S // EOBR (7/32)
r U M2 U M2 U M' u2 M2 // EPLL (9/41)
U' // AUF (1/42)

NEXT: 
D' R2 B2 D R2 D' B2 U2 B2 R2 U' B R2 F' L R B' R2 B2 R2


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 26, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> D' R2 B2 D R2 D' B2 U2 B2 R2 U' B R2 F' L R B' R2 B2 R2


Roux, 35 STM
x2 y' // Inspection
F' U F L' U' L // FB
R U2 R' U R' U R U' R' f R f' // SB
U2 F R' F' R U2 R U2 R' // CMLL
M' U M' U' M U' M U' // L6E
ACN

ZZ-OP, 54 STM
x2 // Inspection
L' F U2 F' L U2 F2 S' U S // EO and some stuff
U' L M' U2 M L U' L' U2 L' U2 L U L' U S' U2 S // EO F2L
U2 F' r U R' U' r' F R // OCLL
U' R U R' F' R U2 R' U2 R' F R U R U2 R' U // PLL
ACN

ZZ-a, 44 STM
x2 // Inspection
L' F U2 F' L U2 F2 S' U S // EO and some stuff
U' L M' U2 M L U' L' U2 L' U2 L U L' U S' U2 S // EO F2L
U' R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R' U' R U R U' R2 // ZBLL
ACN

Next: B2 R2 F2 L2 U' F2 L2 R2 D' F2 L' F2 R' F D2 F U2 B


----------



## tsmosher (Nov 26, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Roux, 35 STM
> x2 y' // Inspection
> F' U F L' U' L // FB
> R U2 R' U R' U R U' R' f R f' // SB
> ...



z2
B' L2 S2 L' B2 // FB (5)
R U' r' U R // SS (5/10)
U' R // xform (2/12)
U' R U2 R' U' R U' r' // CCOLL + FRE (8/20)
U r' // un-xform (2/22)
M' U M' U' M U' M // EOLR (7/29)
U' M2 U M' U2 M U2 M2 // M2 + 4c (8/37)
U2 // AUF (1/38)

NEXT: 
R2 U2 L2 R2 U' B2 R2 D L2 D L2 D R F R' B R B2 U' R U'


NEXT:


----------



## Cubing Forever (Nov 26, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> R2 U2 L2 R2 U' B2 R2 D L2 D L2 D R F R' B R B2 U' R U'


COL CFOP: 63 STM
F R D' FB' R f r2 //COL
R2 D R' D' R D' R2 D //pair 1
R2 D R D' R D R' D' //pair 2
U' f R f' U R' U2 R' U R U' R' U //pairs 3 and 4
z' r' U' R U M' U' R' U R //EO
U2 R' U2 R U R' U R U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R U' //2GLL 

Next: D B2 R F2 D' R2 D' R2 D2 F2 D R2 B2 F' R' F2 R2 B F2 D'


----------



## carcass (Nov 26, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> D B2 R F2 D' R2 D' R2 D2 F2 D R2 B2 F' R' F2 R2 B F2 D'


Freefop, 38 STM
z2 f' R2 f d R D2//dlb
L F L F2 U2 F2//dlF and cross
U2 F' d' L U L'//third pair
d' R U R'//F2L
y2 R U R U F R F' U2 R' U' r U R' U' r' U//1LLL

NEXT SCRAMBLE: D' R2 U' B2 L2 B2 D2 B2 U' F2 L' B2 D' U2 L2 F D' L D2 U


----------



## carcass (Nov 26, 2021)

carcass said:


> D' R2 U' B2 L2 B2 D2 B2 U' F2 L' B2 D' U2 L2 F D' L D2 U


CFOP, 43 STM
z U R' D F R2//cross
r U' r' F//first pair
R' U R f' L' f//second pair
U f R f'//third pair
d R' U2 R U2 R' U R//fourth pair
y R' U' R U' R' U2 R U r' U2 R U R' U r U2//1LLL

NEXT SCRAMBLE: U2 L2 D L2 F2 L2 U2 B2 R2 F2 U' R U B' F' D' R' B R2 D


----------



## OtterCuber (Nov 26, 2021)

carcass said:


> NEXT SCRAMBLE: D' R2 U' B2 L2 B2 D2 B2 U' F2 L' B2 D' U2 L2 F D' L D2 U



CFOP, 61 STM
x2 y2 // inspection
U L2 U' B2 R U R2 D2 U' r' U r // x-cross
y U2 R U' R' U y L' U' L // 2nd f2l
U2 R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' // 3rd f2l
y U2 R U2' R' U R U' R' // 4th f2l
R U2' R2' F R F' R U2' R' // OLL 35
U' y' (R U' R U) R U (R U' R' U') R2 // Ua perm

NEXT SCRAMBLE: U2 L2 D L2 F2 L2 U2 B2 R2 F2 U' R U B' F' D' R' B R2 D


----------



## carcass (Nov 26, 2021)

OtterCuber said:


> U2 L2 D L2 F2 L2 U2 B2 R2 F2 U' R U B' F' D' R' B R2 D


CFOP, 50 STM
z2 F L F' L2 F2 U2 L2 F//xcross
L U2 L' U2 f R f'//second pair
d2 f' L2 f2 U' f' L//third pair
U2 R' U' F' U F R2 U R' F' U F//fourth pair
L' U' L U' L' U L U' L U L2 U L2 U2 L' U'//ZBLL

NEXT SCRAMBLE: F R2 F R2 D2 R2 B2 R2 B L2 U2 R' D U L' B D2 U' B2 U' L


----------



## carcass (Nov 26, 2021)

carcass said:


> F R2 F R2 D2 R2 B2 R2 B L2 U2 R' D U L' B D2 U' B2 U' L


CFOP, 48 STM
y x' M B2 r u' R//cross
f' L' f U' L U L'//first pair
U' R U2 R' U' R//second pair
U' R2 U' R2 U' R'//third pair
y' U' F R' F' R U' R U R'//fourth pair
y L' U R U' L R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U2//ZBLL

NEXT SCRAMBLE: L2 R2 B2 U' F2 U2 R2 D F2 R2 D' L' R' D L2 F' R' D' F2 R


----------



## Cubing Forever (Nov 27, 2021)

carcass said:


> NEXT SCRAMBLE: L2 R2 B2 U' F2 U2 R2 D F2 R2 D' L' R' D L2 F' R' D' F2 R


ZZ-a w/pseudoslotting: 47 STM
R' L' F' R' B2 D R' D //EOCross
U R' U2 R U2 R' U R U L' U2 L //pairs 1 and 2
R U R' D2 U' R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2 D2 //pairs 3 and 4
M F R' F' r U2 R U' R' U R U2 R' U2 //ZBLL

Next: L2 F2 U' B2 L2 D' R2 F2 D' F2 R2 D' F' L U' B' D L2 B2 L' U


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 27, 2021)

AlgoCuber said:


> ZZ, 49 STM
> 
> x z // Inspection
> R' F2 R' U2 F D R2 L' // EOcross
> ...



z2 y
//edges SBMX LUTP JCEB
//corners UWGC ESOC

U R' D R' S R' S' R2 D' R U' 
M2 U L' E' L2 u' M2 U L' U' //UF-BL-DB-DL-FR
[R' E R, U']
[U' M2 U' : [M, U2]] [U' M U' : [M', U2]]

[D' R U' R':[U2, R' D R]]
[R : [R D R', U]]
[R U D : [R' D' R, U2]]
[R D' R', U']

R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R //parity
recon

Next: B' L D R F2 B' R' F2 U' B2 U2 D R2 L2 U' L2 B2 D2 L


----------



## AlgoCuber (Nov 27, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: B' L D R F2 B' R' F2 U' B2 U2 D R2 L2 U' L2 B2 D2 L


ZZ with psuedo-slotting, 40 STM
y' z' // Inspection
F2 U' F D2 B' R' D' //EOcross
L U' L' // 1st Pair
D2 R' U2 R // Psuedo-Pair
L' U2 L // Keyhole Corner
D L' U' L U2 L' U2 L D // 4th Pair
U R U2 R2 F U' R2 U' R2 U F' U R // ZBLL
U2 // AUF

Alternate End, 41 STM
y' z' // Inspection
F2 U' F D2 B' R' D' //EOcross
L U' L' // 1st Pair
D2 R' U2 R // Psuedo-Pair
L' U2 L // Keyhole Corner
D L' U' L U' L' U L D // 4th Pair
U R U2 R' F U2 F' U' R F U' F' U2 R' // ZBLL
U2 // AUF

Next: L U2 D2 F2 B' R' B' R2 B2 L2 B2 U F2 U R2 F2 D' L2 D F


----------



## carcass (Nov 27, 2021)

AlgoCuber said:


> L U2 D2 F2 B' R' B' R2 B2 L2 B2 U F2 U R2 F2 D' L2 D F


CFOP, 41 STM
x U' F2 L2 D2//cross
U' S' L S//first pair
R' U2 R F' U F//second pair
U f R2 f' d L U' L'//third pair
d R' U2 R U2 R' U2//fourth pair, cancelling into LL
R U R' U2 R U2 R' U2 F' U2 F R//1LLL

NEXT SCRAMBLE: F' D2 L2 F R2 B2 D2 L2 B2 R2 U2 L' F2 R' U R' D2 L' R2 B' F2


----------



## tsmosher (Nov 28, 2021)

carcass said:


> CFOP, 41 STM
> x U' F2 L2 D2//cross
> U' S' L S//first pair
> R' U2 R F' U F//second pair
> ...



// CFOP - cross was too easy - man, what a lucky solve!
B L F' // cross (3)
R U R' U' D' R U R' D' // align Xcross (9/12)
R U2 R' U' d' R U R' // p2 (8/20)
d' L U' L' // p3 (4/24)
U R U' R' // LS (4/28)
F' U' L' U L F // OLL (6/34)
U M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 // EPLL (8/42)

NEXT: 
U2 F2 U' F2 U' B2 F2 U L2 F2 R2 L U' F D2 R2 B L' D2 U F2


----------



## GRVigo (Nov 28, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> U2 F2 U' F2 U' B2 F2 U L2 F2 R2 L U' F D2 R2 B L' D2 U F2


*
CFOP 36 STM, 35 with cancellations*

Inspection: x'

XCross (8): D' F D2 U' F2 R L' U'
F2L 2 (3): x2 y' R' U R
F2L 3 (7): y z U R U' R2 F R F'
F2L 4 (4): R U R U'
1LLL (13): z' y f R U R' U' f' U F R U R' U' F'
AUF: U

*Roux 34 STM, 33 with cancellations*

Inspection: z'

First block (8): U' D R2 B2 L' F' R' F y2
Second block (10): U' R' F R2 F' R' B' R2 B R
CMLL (8): U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R
L6E (8): U2 M2 U' M U' M' U' M2

*Petrus 33 STM, 32 with cancellations*

Inspection: x' z2

Block (8): F R F U' L' B' U B' z2
Expanded block (5): F U2 F R' F
EO (6): B U2 B' f' U f
F2L (3): R' U R
ZBLL (11): y' F R' U2 R F' R' F U2 F' R U

*ZZ 37 STM, 35 with cancellations*

Inspection: z' x'

EOCross (8): B2 D' L' R2 U' F B' U'
F2L 1 (3): x2 R' U' R
F2L 2 (8): z R U' R2 U R2 D R D'
F2L 3 (4): R2 U' R' U
F2L 4 (3): U R2 U'
ZBLL (11): z' y R U' R' U2 L R U' R' U L' U2


Next: L' F L2 R' D2 U R B' L F' R' B2 D2 L' B' D2 R2 B L' F'


----------



## tsmosher (Nov 28, 2021)

GRVigo said:


> *CFOP 36 STM, 35 with cancellations*
> 
> Inspection: x'
> 
> ...



y x // 41 ETM
u2 R' u2 r' U F2 // FB (6)
R' U R U2 R2 y R' F R F' U2 L' U L y // SB (15)
r' F' r U' r' F2 R // CMLL (7)
M' U M U2 M' U M U2 M2 U M U2 M // LSE (13)

NEXT: 
F U' R' B' U L2 B U' B2 L2 B2 L2 D2 B2 D' F2 U' R2 D2 R B2


----------



## carcass (Nov 29, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> F U' R' B' U L2 B U' B2 L2 B2 L2 D2 B2 D' F2 U' R2 D2 R B2


CFOP, 51 STM
z D' L' D' R' F//cross
U' F' U2 F2 U' F'//first pair
R' U' R U2 f' L f//second pair
U f R2 f' U f R' f'//third pair
M U r U' r' U' M'//fourth pair
y' r U R' U R U2 r' F U F' R' F R U' R' F' R U//1LLL

Out of order CFOP, 42 STM
y' E' L E f U2 S' r'//dlb
S R' S' //BRd
U' L' U2 L2 F' L' F//FLd
U' R U2 R'//FRd
U S' U S//EO and DR edge
U' M' U2 M//FD edge
S' R U R' S U R U' B U' B' R' U'//ZBLL

NEXT SCRAMBLE: R2 U2 B2 U' L2 D B2 U F2 R2 U' R F U' F2 U2 B' F R' B2 F'


----------



## carcass (Nov 29, 2021)

carcass said:


> R2 U2 B2 U' L2 D B2 U F2 R2 U' R F U' F2 U2 B' F R' B2 F'


CFOP, 44 STM
z' B' R' F D R U' R' E R U2 R' F U F2//xxcross
U r' U r B'//BL pair
R U2 R' d R' U' R//FR pair
y' R' F R2 U R' U' F' U' R U' R2 F R F' R U2 R' U'//1LLL

NEXT SCRAMBLE: D2 U2 F2 U2 B' U2 B' R2 B' R2 F2 D' R U' B2 U B R' U' F' R2


----------



## carcass (Nov 29, 2021)

carcass said:


> D2 U2 F2 U2 B' U2 B' R2 B' R2 F2 D' R U' B2 U B R' U' F' R2


CFOP, 43 STM
x' z S' D2 F u R//cross
U2 R U2 R2 U' M//first pair
x U2 L U2 L' U L//second pair
d L' U L U R' U' R//third pair
U' L' U L U2 F U F'//fourth pair
y r' U' r U' R' U M U r U'//1LLL

NEXT SCRAMBLE: B2 R' D2 F2 R2 D2 L' R' B2 U2 F2 U' L D' R2 B' R B' L' B' U2


----------



## carcass (Dec 1, 2021)

carcass said:


> B2 R' D2 F2 R2 D2 L' R' B2 U2 F2 U' L D' R2 B' R B' L' B' U2


CFOP, 54 STM
z B2 L S' L U2 z//cross
r' U r B' L U' L'//first pair
U' F' L F L' F U' F'//second pair
R' U' R d' L' U' L//third pair
U2 R' F R F' U2 R U R'//fourth pair
y R' U2 R U R' U R F U R U2 R' U' R U R' F' U'//1LLL

NEXT SCRAMBLE: R2 B2 D2 B2 U R2 U B2 F2 U' B2 L' R2 D R D2 L U2 B' R F2


----------



## tsmosher (Dec 1, 2021)

carcass said:


> CFOP, 54 STM
> z B2 L S' L U2 z//cross
> r' U r B' L U' L'//first pair
> U' F' L F L' F U' F'//second pair
> ...



y
F' U F u S' // CP line (5)
R u2 R' u r2 // Dl (5/10)
U2 R' u R' E' R E R // 3QB (8/18)
U2 R U R' U2 S' U' S U R U' R' // EOLE (12/30)
R' U R' U' R U R' U' R U R // DCAL (11/41)
U R' U' R U' R' U2 R2 U R' U R U2 R' // 2GLL (14/55)
U // AUF (1/56)

NEXT: 
D2 B2 D2 L2 B2 F L2 U2 R2 U2 B2 F' U L' B2 L U R D2 F' U'


----------



## abunickabhi (Dec 3, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> y
> F' U F u S' // CP line (5)
> R u2 R' u r2 // Dl (5/10)
> U2 R' u R' E' R E R // 3QB (8/18)
> ...


z2 y
//edges IAMG OQRD SL
//corners HRSW CT

S U' R' E R2 u S U' R' U S2 //UF-FL-UL-BR-RU
S U M R U M U' M2 R' U' S' 
[R' E' : [R U' R', E']]

[R' U : [U, R' D' R]]
[R2 : [R' U' R ,D2]]
[R' F' R, B2]

R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R //parity

recon

Next: F2 D F2 U B2 F2 L2 D' B2 F2 U B R' B2 U B' F2 R2 B' U L'


----------



## tsmosher (Dec 3, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> z2 y
> //edges IAMG OQRD SL
> //corners HRSW CT
> 
> ...



z2 // Roux w/NMB (43 STM)
R E F2 R' u r2 u' // FB (7)
U' M2 U R U M2 U R // NMSB (8/15)
U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R2 U R' U R U2 R' // NMCLL (14/29)
M2 U' M U M' U' M' // EOLR (7/36)
U' r2 U' M U2 M // M2 + 4c (6/42)
U' // AUF (1/43)

NEXT: 
F2 U2 F2 R2 D2 L2 B L2 B' R2 B' U B' U' B2 F D2 L U L2


----------



## carcass (Dec 4, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> F2 U2 F2 R2 D2 L2 B L2 B' R2 B' U B' U' B2 F D2 L U L2


CFOP, 47 STM
z U L2 R2 F' U' R2//cross
L' U2 L U L' U L U L' U L//first pair
U R' U2//second pair
R2 U' M' B2 r'//third pair
U R U2 R' U2 R U2 R'//fourth pair
y2 F R2 U2 R2 F R' F' R2 U' R U' R2 F' U'//1LLL

NEXT SCRAMBLE: B2 U' F2 D' R2 D B2 D2 F2 D2 L2 R' D2 L' U2 F' U B L2 D2 L'


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 4, 2021)

carcass said:


> NEXT SCRAMBLE: B2 U' F2 D' R2 D B2 D2 F2 D2 L2 R' D2 L' U2 F' U B L2 D2 L'


Petrus-CT, 42 STM
x2 y // Inspection
U2 f U' f' M F2 M' D' // Pseudo 2x2x2
U' r U' r' R2 D' L' U2 L2 F' L' D F' U' F // F2L - 1C
y U' R U2 R' U R U R' // TSLE
U2 D R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 D' E' // TTLL
ACN

Next: L' U' B U2 F' D' B D2 B2 L F2 L U2 L F2 R' D2 B2 L2 D F2


----------



## abunickabhi (Dec 4, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Petrus-CT, 42 STM
> x2 y // Inspection
> U2 f U' f' M F2 M' D' // Pseudo 2x2x2
> U' r U' r' R2 D' L' U2 L2 F' L' D F' U' F // F2L - 1C
> ...


z2 y

//edges UIDV BCPQ MALC
//corners HNCA UVOC

R' E' F' E M' F M R //UF-DB-FL-DF-DR
R' D F U2 F' M' F M U2 F' D' R //UF-UB-UR-FR-LD
U' R2 E' U' S R' S' E R U R2 U //UF-BR-UL-BL-UR

[R' D : [D, R' U R]]
[l D : [R' D' R, U]]
[U R D' : [R' D R, U']]
[R D' R', U']

R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' //parity

recon

Next: L' B2 U B D R B' L' F' R2 D L2 F2 R2 B2 U D R2 D'


----------



## V Achyuthan (Dec 4, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: L' B2 U B D R B' L' F' R2 D L2 F2 R2 B2 U D R2 D'


x' U F' U' R U2 R2 U2 B // FB (8)
U' r' R U2 R U' r' R' x' U F U' F' // EO + Midges
U' R2 U L' U' R2 U // Corners of R layer
M' x' U F2 R' F2 R F2 R F2 U' // CLFLL
r x R2 U R U' R U' R' U' R' U2 R2 U // L5E
Some random method/Mehta CDRLL from a weird angle.

Next : B L2 U2 F2 D2 B R2 F R2 F2 D2 F' D' L D B' F R' B' D2


----------



## AlgoCuber (Dec 4, 2021)

V Achyuthan said:


> Next : B L2 U2 F2 D2 B R2 F R2 F2 D2 F' D' L D B' F R' B' D2


ZZ, 36 STM
My best example solve yet!

x z R' U F D F L' //Psuedo-XEOcross
R U R' D2 L U' L' // 1st Pair + Edge
D R' U2 R // Keyhole Corner
D U R' U2 R u2 // Psuedo-Pair
R F R' U R U2 R' U R U F' R' // ZBLL
U // AUF

Next: R' B' U2 B' L2 F R' F2 R2 L2 U L2 D' F2 U2 R2 D' B2 L'


----------



## carcass (Dec 4, 2021)

AlgoCuber said:


> R' B' U2 B' L2 F R' F2 R2 L2 U L2 D' F2 U2 R2 D' B2 L'


'Tis a good feeling to get a best example solve. GJ
CFOP, 36 STM
z' B2 D2 R'//cross
r' U r B'//first pair
R U R' U f R' f'//second pair
L' U l F2 M'//third pair
U2 F' U'//fourth pair with cancelled F F'
r U R' U' r' F R U R' F' U' F U R//1LLL

NEXT SCRAMBLE: D2 F' R2 F' D2 B F2 L2 F' L D' R' B2 L2 B U F' D' R' D'


----------



## V Achyuthan (Dec 5, 2021)

carcass said:


> NEXT SCRAMBLE: D2 F' R2 F' D2 B F2 L2 F' L D' R' B2 L2 B U F' D' R' D'


D2 U' L F D' F r' F // FB
r' U r2 R U' r' // 3 Midges
R2 S R S' U R2 U' // EOLE
R' U' R U' R U R2 U' R U2 // Corners of R layer
L U R2 U' R2 D' R2 U R2 U' D R D' R D // CLFLL
r2 R x U R U' R U' R' U' R U2 R2 U' R' S R2 S' // L5EP
64 STM
Weird method again

Next : F L2 D' R2 U' B2 R2 F2 R2 U' R2 U B2 F' D L' B L2 D2 U' B


----------



## abunickabhi (Dec 5, 2021)

V Achyuthan said:


> D2 U' L F D' F r' F // FB
> r' U r2 R U' r' // 3 Midges
> R2 S R S' U R2 U' // EOLE
> R' U' R U' R U R2 U' R U2 // Corners of R layer
> ...


z2 y
//edges ASFU PICX QMLC
//corners COQA VBGC

F R F' U' M U M' F R' F' //UF-UL-RD-BU-DB
M' F M F' U F' M' F M U' //UF-FR-FL-UR-FD
U L S' U L E L' E' U' S L' U' //UF-LD-BR-BL-UR

[U', R D' R']
[D' : [U', R' D' R]]
[U D : [R D R', U2]]
[R : [R D R', U]]

R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' //parity

recon

Next: U' D R2 D L F' R' F' D2 B2 D' B2 U F2 U' F2 R2 D' F2 U


----------



## tsmosher (Dec 5, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> z2 y
> //edges ASFU PICX QMLC
> //corners COQA VBGC
> 
> ...



x2
S D S' r' U' r2 // dbl (6)
R U2 R U R2 U' F2 // dFl (7/13)
U R2 U2 R // partial NMSB (4/17)
U R' U' R U R f' U' f // CMLL (9/26)
U M' U M R U2 M' U M U R' // L5E (11/37)
U' R' // un-xform (2/39)

NEXT:
R2 B2 U' R' D B' R' D' F' L2 D2 R2 U2 F D2 B U2 F2 B


----------



## AlgoCuber (Dec 5, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> R2 B2 U' R' D B' R' D' F' L2 D2 R2 U2 F D2 B U2 F2 B


Psuedo-XEOcross again...
ZZ, 42 STM

B L2 D' L F' R2 // Psuedo-XEOcross
U' R U2 R' D R' U' R // Pair
D U R U R' // Psuedo-Pair
D' U' L U L' U' L U L' // Pair
R U R' U2 F2 R U2 R' U2 R' F2 R2 U R' //ZBLL
U' // AUF

Next: F R2 F D2 F U2 B' D2 U2 B2 R2 D' L U' F' U L' F D L


----------



## tsmosher (Dec 6, 2021)

AlgoCuber said:


> Psuedo-XEOcross again...
> ZZ, 42 STM
> 
> B L2 D' L F' R2 // Psuedo-XEOcross
> ...


y2 z'
U R' E2 B R' u2 // RFB + DBM (6)
R U2 R U2 R2 S R2 S' R2 // SS (9/15)
U R U M' U r' // xform with pair (6/21)
R' F R2 F R' U2' R F' R2 F' R // CNCLL (11/32)
R U R' U' M' U R U' M // EO + unxform (9/41)
U' M U' M2 U2 M2 U' M' // L5EP-DF (8/49)
U2 // AUF (1/50)

NEXT:
F2 L D2 B2 D2 U2 L2 B2 L D2 L2 F U' B2 L' D' U2 L U' F'


----------



## AlgoCuber (Dec 7, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> F2 L D2 B2 D2 U2 L2 B2 L D2 L2 F U' B2 L' D' U2 L U' F'


ZZ, 38 STM
Credits to @zzoomer for the EOcross solver!

y z2 F D F2 L2 F R2 D2 // Psuedo-XEOcross
U' L' U' L // Psuedo-Pair
U2 R U2 R' D R' U R // Pair
D2 U R U R' D2 // Psuedo-Pair (Summer Variation)
R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 // PLL

Next: L2 D2 F' L2 B F2 L2 D2 U2 B' F' U' F2 R' F' L F' U B' F2 R


----------



## AlgoCuber (Dec 7, 2021)

AlgoCuber said:


> Next: L2 D2 F' L2 B F2 L2 D2 U2 B' F' U' F2 R' F' L F' U B' F2 R


ZZ, 38 STM

R B D F R' D R2 // EOcross
D' R U R' // Keyhole Corner
U' D2 R U R' // Psuedo-Pair
D' L U2 L' // Pair
D' L' U' L D // Psuedo-Pair
y' R' U2 R U R' U' R' D' R U2 R' D R2 // ZBLL

Next: L2 D2 F' L2 B F2 L2 D2 U2 B' F' U' F2 R' F' L F' U B' F2 R


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Dec 7, 2021)

AlgoCuber said:


> Next: L2 D2 F' L2 B F2 L2 D2 U2 B' F' U' F2 R' F' L F' U B' F2 R



*APB*:
y // Inspection
M2 U' D2 L' // 222 [4/4]
U M' U M F U' F' // 223 [7/11]
U' R2 / Pair [2/13]
U' R f' U' f // EOpair [5/18]
R' U2 R2 U R U R / L3P [7/25]
y2 R U R' U R U' R' F' U' L' U2 L U F U' // ZBLL [15/40]
*40 STM*

How is APB so fun? I spent like five minutes doing on this solution and most of that was typing.

Next: L2 F2 D2 B' D2 U2 B L2 D2 F U2 B' L' U' B L2 B' F' U L F'


Spoiler



Super easy nine move 223 on this scramble. Maybe better. @GRVigo?


----------



## carcass (Dec 7, 2021)

carcass said:


> D2 F' R2 F' D2 B F2 L2 F' L D' R' B2 L2 B U F' D' R' D'


CFOP 44 STM
L F B U' B'//EO
M' x' U2 B2 D' L2//pseudo cross
U R' U' R//pseudo pair
u2 U' R' U2 R2 U R2 U R//third pair
L U' L' U' L U2 L'//last pair
y R' U2 R' D R' U R D' R U R2 U2 R' E'//ZBLL
sry super late lol ill do whatever the new scramble is


----------



## carcass (Dec 7, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> L2 F2 D2 B' D2 U2 B L2 D2 F U2 B' L' U' B L2 B' F' U L F'


Freefop, 37 STM
U F' R2 F2 R'//dlb
F2 L U' F//dFr
L U2 L2 U' L'//dLb
d R' F R F' U2 R U' R' U' R U2 R'//EOLS
y R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2 U2//ZBLL

NEXT SCRAMBLE: R2 B2 D' R' D2 B D2 B U' L B2 L U2 L' U2 F2 R' B2 U2 L'


----------



## ruffleduck (Dec 8, 2021)

carcass said:


> CFOP 44 STM
> L F B U' B'//EO
> M' x' U2 B2 D' L2//pseudo cross
> U R' U' R//pseudo pair
> ...


You dare call this CFOP?


----------



## tsmosher (Dec 8, 2021)

carcass said:


> Freefop, 37 STM
> U F' R2 F2 R'//dlb
> F2 L U' F//dFr
> L U2 L2 U' L'//dLb
> ...



x y' // Roux + NMB (FB: 6, SB: 13, CLL: 7, LSE: 16)
u2 R2 E2 U' F' u' // dL (6)
U' R' U r U' R U r2 B U' B' U2 R' // fR:x' (13/19)
R U R' U R U2 R' // NMCLL (7/26)
U2 M2 U' M' U' M U' r // EO + align SB (8/34)
U' M U2 M U M' U2 M' // L5EP-DF (8/42)

NEXT: U' B2 R F2 D2 B2 D' B2 U' R2 F2 U B2 D F D' F2 R D2 R D'


----------



## V Achyuthan (Dec 8, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: U' B2 R F2 D2 B2 D' B2 U' R2 F2 U B2 D F D' F2 R D2 R D'


z2 B D B L' D L // 222
R U' R' U' F R' F // 223
U' R U2 R2 // FR pair
U2 F R' F' // BR pair
y F R' F' r U2 F R' F' R2 U2 r' // CxLL + EO
M' U2 M U' M' U2 M U2 // L5EP
40 STM

Next : L2 U B2 U B2 L2 D' B2 L2 R' B D' F L' D B F2 L' U'


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Dec 8, 2021)

V Achyuthan said:


> Next : L2 U B2 U B2 L2 D' B2 L2 R' B D' F L' D B F2 L' U'



*APB*:
R2 r' u' r u M2 R' U' r // 223 [9/9]
U' R' // Pair [2/11]
S' U R U2 R' S R2// EOpair [7/18]
U' R U R' U2 R' U' R2 U R // L3P [10/28]
y2 R' U2 R U R' U' R U2 L U' R' U R L' // ZBLL [14/42]
42 STM

Next: L' U' L B' R2 U' D2 B L2 F2 U2 R2 L2 D L2 D2 R2 D' B2


----------



## V Achyuthan (Dec 9, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> Next: L' U' L B' R2 U' D2 B L2 F2 U2 R2 L2 D L2 D2 R2 D' B2


z2 D' F L' B D' // 222
U F2 U' R F U F2 U' F // 223
R' // FR1
D U2 R' U' R D' // Corners of D layer
y U2 R U2 M' U' M U' R' // EO
U M' U2 M // DF FR2 already solved
y R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' L' U R' U' L // ZBLL
47 STM

Next : F L' B2 U2 B' R F2 L U' F L2 B2 L2 U2 R2 F' R2 U2 B' D2 B


----------



## V Achyuthan (Dec 10, 2021)

V Achyuthan said:


> Next : F L' B2 U2 B' R F2 L U' F L2 B2 L2 U2 R2 F' R2 U2 B' D2 B


Don't know if someone can post consecutively twice but still yeah I am doing it

z2 D F2 R' U B' D // 222
R F U' F2 R2 F // 223
U R' // FR1
U2 R2 U2 R U2 R' U2 R2 // Corners of D layer
y U' M' U M // EO
R U' M' U2 M U' R' // DF and FR2
y2 R U L' U R' U' L U' R U R' U2 R U2 R' // ZBLL
48 STM

Next : D L2 D L2 F2 U' L2 B2 D2 R2 F2 B D F L' D' R' D2 B'


----------



## carcass (Dec 11, 2021)

V Achyuthan said:


> D L2 D L2 F2 U' L2 B2 D2 R2 F2 B D F L' D' R' D2 B'


CFOP, 51 STM
x L' U' B F R L' D'//cross
d L' U L U' L' U L//first pair
f R2 f' U f R' f'//second pair
U' R L2 F' L' F L'//third pair
d B' R' U' R U R' U' R//fourth pair
y' F U2 R2 U2 R2 U' S R2 S' U' R2 F' U2//ZBLL

NEXT SCRAMBLE: R2 F2 R2 U2 L2 D F2 R2 D B2 F D' F2 R B2 L D' U' B L


----------



## tsmosher (Dec 11, 2021)

carcass said:


> CFOP, 51 STM
> x L' U' B F R L' D'//cross
> d L' U L U' L' U L//first pair
> f R2 f' U f R' f'//second pair
> ...



y z' // 42 method, 41 STM
F' U' M' l' B L2 // FB (6)
M' U B' R' B // SS transformed with U pair (5)
U R U R' U R U' R D R' U' R D' R2' // CCLL, U1-UN (14)
M' U2 M' U2 M' U' M' U2 M r' // EOLR + untransform (10)
U M D2 M' D2 M2 // 4c (6)

NEXT: 
U B L' F2 B R' U2 F2 R L2 U R2 U D2 R2 L2 U' B2 L2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Dec 11, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> U B L' F2 B R' U2 F2 R L2 U R2 U D2 R2 L2 U' B2 L2


Mehta-TDR: 46 STM
B2 R2 F L U2 F //FB
D2 R u' R2 U2 R' //3QB
E S' U S U R U' R' //EOLE
S R2 S' R3 U' R' D' R U R' //TDR
U2 F U R' U' R F' R' U' R U R' U R //ZBLL
U D // ABF

Mehta-CDRLL: 42 STM
B2 R2 F L U2 F //FB
D2 R u' R2 U2 R' //3QB
E S' U S U R U2 R' D' R U R' //EOLE+DCAL
R' F' r U R U' r' F //CDRLL
u' M' U2 M' U M' U2 M U M2 //L5EP
E2 //AES

Another case where CDRLL is better than TDR.

Next: B' U B' R2 B' D2 U2 L2 B U2 B R2 B D2 U' F' L' B2 L B' D


----------



## carcass (Dec 11, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> B' U B' R2 B' D2 U2 L2 B U2 B R2 B D2 U' F' L' B2 L B' D


CFOP, 30 STM
more like XF xcross F2L but people actually know what CFOP is
z L2 E' R' E' L//xcross
U2 R U2 F' d' L//second pair
F' U2 F d' L' U L//third pair
F' U F U' R U R' d' L' U2 L U'//VLS and PLL skip

insane solve lol 5 move xcross cancelling into first pair, easy second and third pair, easy fourth pair into easy vls into pll skip
NEXT SCRAMBLE: U2 B' F2 D2 R2 F2 R2 F U2 F' R B L2 U2 B' D F L B' R2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Dec 11, 2021)

carcass said:


> NEXT SCRAMBLE: U2 B' F2 D2 R2 F2 R2 F U2 F' R B L2 U2 B' D F L B' R2


CFOP: 42 STM
y' x' //inspection
U2 L2 F2 D' R D U F U2 L U2 L' //cross+1
L' U L f R f' //pair 2
F U' F' R U R2 F R F' //pair 3 and 4
R U' R' U' R' U' F' U F U2 R2 U R2 U R U' //1LLL

Next: B2 R2 D U' F2 R2 U' R2 B2 D' F' L' U L2 D2 R B' R2 F L'


----------



## V Achyuthan (Dec 11, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: B2 R2 D U' F2 R2 U' R2 B2 D' F' L' U L2 D2 R B' R2 F L'


z2 R B F2 D2 F L' B U2 R' B2 // 223 + 1 pair
U F' U' F R' U' R' U R // F2L
y M2 U' M2 U' x' M2 U2 M2 U2 // PLL
27 STM (guys please try this solution lol. Don't know what method this is TBH)

Next : U' F L2 F2 R2 D L2 R2 B2 R2 D' L2 D2 U' B' L' R2 U2 R2 B


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 11, 2021)

V Achyuthan said:


> Next : U' F L2 F2 R2 D L2 R2 B2 R2 D' L2 D2 U' B' L' R2 U2 R2 B


Petrus, 48 STM
U D' B2 // 2x2x2
U R2 S R' S' // maybe EO will help
U R' U R2 U' D R U2 D' R2 // 2x2x3
U L' U' L U R U' R' U R U R' // F2L
U r U R' U' r' F R F' // OCLL
y' r U' L D2 L' U L D2 L2 // PLL
ACN

Next: D2 B' L F U2 B U2 F' U2 F D2 F U2 R' B D U2 B' D' U


----------



## WoowyBaby (Dec 11, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next: D2 B' L F U2 B U2 F' U2 F D2 F U2 R' B D U2 B' D' U


L' B R L2 F // EO
U2 D' R' // 4c4e
D2 B2 R2 D' R' // DR
U L2 D2 // Blocks
R2 y U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 y' R2 U2 // Finish

Next: U D' B' L B2 D L' B' R U2 R' U2 L' B2 R2 L U2 D2 L F


----------



## AlgoCuber (Dec 11, 2021)

WoowyBaby said:


> L' B R L2 F // EO
> U2 D' R' // 4c4e
> D2 B2 R2 D' R' // DR
> U L2 D2 // Blocks
> ...


He's back!


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 11, 2021)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: U D' B' L B2 D L' B' R U2 R' U2 L' B2 R2 L U2 D2 L F


ZZ-OP, 51 STM (46 with cancellation)
x2 y' // Inspection
U B' D R' F R2 U F' U' F // EO Cross
U R' U R L' U L2 U2 L' // Left
U' R U2 R2 U' R U2 R' U2 R2 U (R2 U R) // Right
(R' U' R) U' R' U2 R // OCLL
U2 x R2 F R F' R U2 r' U r U2 // PLL
ACN

ZZ-a, 49 STM (44 with cancellation)
x2 y' // Inspection
U B' D R' F R2 U F' U' F // EO Cross
U R' U R L' U L2 U2 L' // Left
U' R U2 R2 U' R U2 R' U2 R2 U (R2 U R) // Right
(R' U' R) U' R' U2 L' U2 L U L' U2 R U' L U' // ZBLL
ACN

Next: L' D R' U2 R B2 R2 F2 R' F2 L' U2 R' F L' B' L' B U' B' L'


----------



## carcass (Dec 11, 2021)

V Achyuthan said:


> U' F L2 F2 R2 D L2 R2 B2 R2 D' L2 D2 U' B' L' R2 U2 R2 B


CFOP, 35 STM
y E B2 R2 U' F2//xcross
U' M F M'//second pair
F R' F' R F' U F//third pair
U f R f'//fourth pair
y R U2 R' U R U' R' U' R y R U R' U2 F' U2//1LLL


----------



## carcass (Dec 11, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> L' D R' U2 R B2 R2 F2 R' F2 L' U2 R' F L' B' L' B U' B' L'


weird CFOP, 48 STM
B' U2 F' U' R U R F2 U2 L2 U L//xxcross minus an edge
d R' U2 M F r//third pair
f' U f R' f R' f'//dougli block
U' S U' S' U2 S U S'//EO and last edge
R' U' R U' R U R2 U R2 U L' U R' U' L//ZBLL

NEXT SCRAMBLE: R2 U R F2 U2 F' B' D R' L F R2 D2 B2 R U2 R' F2 B2 D2 R2


----------



## V Achyuthan (Dec 12, 2021)

carcass said:


> NEXT SCRAMBLE: R2 U R F2 U2 F' B' D R' L F R2 D2 B2 R U2 R' F2 B2 D2 R2


z2 B2 R' U2 B' D B2 // 222
U F2 R' U R2 F2 // 223
R' // FR1
E' R U2 R' D' // CODL
U2 r U M U' R' // EO
r' R2 U' M2 U2 M2 U' M' R' // DF and FR2
R U2 R D R' U2 R D' R U' R U' R' U2 R // ZBLL
48 STM
45 with cancellations

Next : F2 D2 U2 B L2 B2 R2 B R2 D2 F2 U' L B R D2 F2 U' B' L' F'


----------



## WoowyBaby (Dec 12, 2021)

V Achyuthan said:


> Next : F2 D2 U2 B L2 B2 R2 B R2 D2 F2 U' L B R D2 F2 U' B' L' F'


- Solution [ 26 Moves ] -
B2 R2 D2 R2 B2 R2 D B2 U' R2 D2 R2 D R2 B2 U' B' D' B' F U D R D' L' U'

Explanation:
(U L D R') // EO
(U' D' F') // 3e2e
(B D B') // DR
R2 * D' B2 U' R2 // Blocks
D2 R2 D R2 B2 U' B2 // 3e
* R2 B2 R2 D2 R2 B2 R2 D2 (5)

Next: B D' F2 D2 L2 D2 R2 B2 L2 F' U2 R2 B' U R' B2 R D' R F L2


----------



## carcass (Dec 13, 2021)

WoowyBaby said:


> B D' F2 D2 L2 D2 R2 B2 L2 F' U2 R2 B' U R' B2 R D' R F L2


CFOP, both solutions are 42 STM

z' L' F' B' U L' R2 F R F2 U L' U' F R//xxcross
D R' F R F' D'//third pair keyhole and eo
R' U2 R2 U R2 U R//fourth pair
y2 R' u' R U' R' U R' u R2 U' R' F' U F U//zbll

z' L' F' B' U L' R2 F R F' M x//xcross 
d L' U2 L//second pair
R f' U' S U' F//third pair
U' R' U' R//fourth pair
U R U R' U R U' R' F' U F R U R' U' R U' R'//1LLL

NEXT SCRAMBLE: D2 U2 R B2 R' B2 R D2 R' F2 L F L2 D B F2 U L F' U2 B2


----------



## WoowyBaby (Dec 13, 2021)

carcass said:


> NEXT SCRAMBLE: D2 U2 R B2 R' B2 R D2 R' F2 L F L2 D B F2 U L F' U2 B2


Let's try Petrus -

(x2 y)
R' F R F // 222
y F2 R2 L' U L2 F' L' // 223
R' U' R2 S R S' // EO
U R' U2 R' U R2 // SQ
U2 R' U R U' R' U' R // F2L
U2 x z R2 F R F' R U2 r' U r U2 // LL
(42 STM)

Next: R2 B L2 D2 B2 D2 B2 L' B2 R' F2 R U2 R' F D L F D' U' R


----------



## JJJAY (Dec 13, 2021)

R’ D’ R’ U’ L2 R B’ R’

R’ U R F’ U’ F

L U L’ U R’ U M F r

U’ f R’ f’

U2 f’ L2 f U f’ L’ f

OLL

PLL

next up
do yellow top green front. 
B' R2 B2 L2 F D F' L2 B2 R U R B


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Dec 13, 2021)

JJJAY said:


> B' R2 B2 L2 F D F' L2 B2 R U R B



R' U2 L U' L' U2 R L F U' F' L' // Solve [12/12]
*12 STM*


Next: F2 R' F2 L B2 U2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D2 F L R2 F R2 D' F R2


----------



## WoowyBaby (Dec 13, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> R' U2 L U' L' U2 R L F U' F' L' // Solve [12/12]
> *12 STM*
> 
> 
> Next: F2 R' F2 L B2 U2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D2 F L R2 F R2 D' F R2


Lmao you got an F2L solved scram nice xD. Man I thought something weird was up when I saw that lol.

Also good job you know full OLL! That almost looks like an alt OLL alg or even an OLLCP to me.

D2 R F' // EO
D' R U2 D2 R U R * D L' // 223
B2 L B2 // F2L-1
L2 D L D' L' D2 L // 3C
* R’ B2 R F’ R’ B2 R F (6)

This started out as just a nice XX EO Cross for a speed-solving solution, but then it ended up good for FMC, this is 28 moves (< 10 min).

Next: L D2 F D2 F R2 F L2 B L2 B' U2 R B' R U' L R B2 R2


----------



## carcass (Dec 13, 2021)

WoowyBaby said:


> L D2 F D2 F R2 F L2 B L2 B' U2 R B' R U' L R B2 R2


CFOP, 41 STM
x D2 L U2 R B2 U' R U R' D'//cross
F' U F//first pair
d R U' M' //second pair
B2 r'//third pair
d R U2 R' d R' U' R//fourth pair
U R2 F R F' R U2 R' U R U2 R' U' R//1LLL

NEXT SCRAMBLE: R2 U2 R D2 R2 B2 R B2 U2 R2 U2 F R' U' F' D L' U' F' D'


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Dec 14, 2021)

WoowyBaby said:


> Lmao you got an F2L solved scram nice xD. Man I thought something weird was up when I saw that lol.
> 
> Also good job you know full OLL! That almost looks like an alt OLL alg or even an OLLCP to me.



OLLCP. It's not the most speed optimal but I like learning lower movecount algs if I can get around the same results.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Dec 14, 2021)

carcass said:


> R2 U2 R D2 R2 B2 R B2 U2 R2 U2 F R' U' F' D L' U' F' D'


Mehta-CPEO(my new experimental Mehta variant):
2GLL+1 version: 46 STM
D2 R F L R U2 R' //FB
D2 R2 u' R' u2 R //belt
R2 U' R2 U R2 U' R2 //DCAL
u U R' U2 R U2 F R F' //CPEO
R U R' U R U' R' U R' U' R U' R' U R' U R //2GLL+1

CDRLL+L5EP version: 54 STM
D2 R F L R U2 R' //FB
D2 R2 u' R' u2 R //3QB
R2 U' R2 U R2 U' R2 //DCAL
u U R' U2 R U2 F R F' //CPEO
U R U2 R' U' R U' R2 U2 R U R' U R //CDRLL
U R' U' R U R U R U' R' U2 //L5EP

Next: B2 L2 B2 R2 D' R2 F2 D' F2 U' F2 D2 B L2 B2 D U' L' B2 R' B'


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Dec 14, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: B2 L2 B2 R2 D' R2 F2 D' F2 U' F2 D2 B L2 B2 D U' L' B2 R' B'


*APB:*
x // Inspection
D F L B L' U B R F' M' x // 223 [10/10]
U S R U R' U' R' S' // EOpair [8/18]
R U R2 U' R U R2 U' R' // L3P [9/27]
y' R' U2 R2 U R2 U R U' R U' R' U // ZBLL [12/39]
*39 STM*

Next: D2 L2 F2 D F2 D2 R2 B2 D R2 F2 R' D2 U B2 R' F U2 L B R


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 14, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> Next: D2 L2 F2 D F2 D2 R2 B2 D R2 F2 R' D2 U B2 R' F U2 L B R


Plain old CFOP
Cross: X2 U2 R' F L R' U' R E'
1st Pair and 2nd Pair: U2 L' U L2 U L'
3rd Pair: z' y' U' R F R
4th Pair: U y L' U L U' L' U L
OLL: F R U' R' F' U' L' U' R U' L U R'
PLL: Skip
39 STM
Next: D F R F2 U' B2 U2 F2 L2 R2 U L2 F' R' D' F D' L2 F'


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 15, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> Next: D F R F2 U' B2 U2 F2 L2 R2 U L2 F' R' D' F D' L2 F


Cross: y2 D' R' D' L2 U' R2 D'
1st Pair: U' R' F R F' R U' R'
2nd Pair: U' L' U L d L F' L' F
3rd Pair: U R U2 R2 F R F'
4th Pair: U2 y' L' U L
1LLL: U F R U R' U' F' U R U R' U' R' F R F'
Auf: U
STM: 52
Next
U L2 U2 B2 F' U2 R2 B' R2 B2 R2 U2 L' D2 B F D B R B'


----------



## V Achyuthan (Dec 16, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> U L2 U2 B2 F' U2 R2 B' R2 B2 R2 U2 L' D2 B F D B R B'


z2 F2 U L2 R' D2 // 222
R2 F U2 L F' L' // 223
U2 R' // FR1
U' R U2 R U R' U R' // CODL
y R M2 U M2 U M U2 M2 R' U' M // EOF2L
F' U' L' U2 L U' L' U' L F // ZBLL 
42 STM

Next : D2 L2 D B2 R2 U L2 D2 U' B2 L2 U2 L R F' R' B L2 R B' R' U


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Dec 16, 2021)

V Achyuthan said:


> Next : D2 L2 D B2 R2 U L2 D2 U' B2 L2 U2 L R F' R' B L2 R B' R' U


*FreeFL:*
y // Inspection
R' B U' F' U F R L2 B' M2 r' U' M' U2 L b // F2l-1 [16/16]
U2 L' U2 L2 F' L' F // LS [7/23]
B' U' R' U F' U F U' R B // 1LLL [10/33]
*33 STM*

Next: U' F L2 B2 L D' R' D' B U' L2 U B2 D' R2 U2 B2 D' L2 B2 R2


----------



## V Achyuthan (Dec 16, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> Next: U' F L2 B2 L D' R' D' B U' L2 U B2 D' R2 U2 B2 D' L2 B2 R2


z2 U R' U2 F L D' // 222
R B' U R' U2 B // 223 + FR1
U R2 U2 R U2 R // CODL
y R U2 M' U M U' M' U2 R' U' M // EOF2L
y' R' U R2 U2 D R' U' R D' U' R2' U' R U // ZBLL
43 STM

Next : U2 R B2 R F2 R' U2 L R' D2 B2 D2 F' L B2 U' F L' D R2 F2


----------



## carcass (Dec 17, 2021)

V Achyuthan said:


> U2 R B2 R F2 R' U2 L R' D2 B2 D2 F' L B2 U' F L' D R2 F2


Nautilus(I think), 43 STM
D2 L U D2 R' D' F2//dR and DFM
U L U' L2 d R' F R F'//shell
d r U r' U' F U R U' R' F' R U' R'//F2L and EO
U R' U2 R2 B' U R2 U R2 U' B U' R'//ZBLL

NEXT SCRAMBLE: D' R2 U' F2 L2 B2 D R2 D2 U R2 F' R2 U2 R' F R U' L' F' D'


----------



## tsmosher (Dec 17, 2021)

carcass said:


> Nautilus(I think), 43 STM
> D2 L U D2 R' D' F2//dR and DFM
> U L U' L2 d R' F R F'//shell
> d r U r' U' F U R U' R' F' R U' R'//F2L and EO
> ...



y' // Roux w/ easy cancellation
U2 S2 u R E' r u' // FB (7)
F R' F' M' U R U' M' U R' M' // NMSB (11/18)
U2 R' U R U' R D R' U' R D' r2' // NMCLL (12/30)
U2 M U' M' U' M U' M' // EODF (8/38)
U' M2 U M U2 M' U M' U2 r // L5EP (10/48)
R // ARF (1/49)

NEXT: 
F U2 L' F2 D2 L U2 R' U2 R F2 L U B' F' R' F' L' U R U2


----------



## V Achyuthan (Dec 17, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> F U2 L' F2 D2 L U2 R' U2 R F2 L U B' F' R' F' L' U R U2


z2 D L2 U L D L // 222
U r' U r // 223
U' R // FR1 + Corners
y R U B U' B' R' // EO
U' R U M' U2 M U R' // Complete F2L
R' U2 R' B2 D' r U2 r' D B2 R2 // ZBLL
37 STM
36 STM with cancellations

Next : F L2 F' R2 B R2 F2 D2 R2 D2 B2 F2 D' F2 U B' R U L D' F2


----------



## AlgoCuber (Dec 17, 2021)

V Achyuthan said:


> Next : F L2 F' R2 B R2 F2 D2 R2 D2 B2 F2 D' F2 U B' R U L D' F2


Mehta-CDRLL, 44 STM

x z' // Inspection
U F' R L B' F L2 // FB
U' R E R u' R // 3QB
U S' R U R' S // EOLE
U2 R D' R U R' D R' // DCAL
U' R U' R' U2 L R U' R' U L' // CDRLL
U' D' M' U2 M U2 // L5EP

CFOP end, 39 STM
x z' // Inspection
U F' R L B' F L2 // FB
U' R E R u' R // Magic
U' R' U2 R2 U R2 U R D' // Psuedo-Pair
U2 R U R2 F' R U2 F' U F U R' F R2 U' R' // 1LLL
U'// AUF

Next: D' F2 U' B2 D B2 D R2 U2 B2 U' B2 L B2 D B' D2 L U L2 R'


----------



## V Achyuthan (Dec 17, 2021)

AlgoCuber said:


> Next: D' F2 U' B2 D B2 D R2 U2 B2 U' B2 L B2 D B' D2 L U L2 R'


B L' F2 R' D2 // 222
L2 U' L y' U2 R' U2 R2 // 223 
y' R2 // FR1
U2 R' U R' U2 R2 // CODL
y M' U R U' M U R' // EO
U M' U2 M // F2L complete
y' R' U2 R2 L U2 L' U' L U2 R2 U M // ZBLL
42 STM

Next : R2 B2 U' L2 B2 U R2 U R2 U2 R2 B' L' F' D2 U F L' U F R2


----------



## tsmosher (Dec 18, 2021)

V Achyuthan said:


> B L' F2 R' D2 // 222
> L2 U' L y' U2 R' U2 R2 // 223
> y' R2 // FR1
> U2 R' U R' U2 R2 // CODL
> ...



x'
R u' R' u R' u r E u' r2 S // Dl (11)
R2 U' R' E2 // HB / ULUR (4/15)
U' R' U2 R U z' // SB (6/21)
U R U R' U R U' R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' // NMCLL (16/37)
M U' M' U2 M U' M' // EO (7/44)
U' M2 U' M U2 M U2 M2 // M2 + 4c (8/52)
U R // untransform (2/54)

NEXT: 
D R D' B' U2 F' R' D' F' D' B2 D' L2 B2 U2 R2 U L2 F2 D2


----------



## WoowyBaby (Dec 18, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: D R D' B' U2 F' R' D' F' D' B2 D' L2 B2 U2 R2 U L2 F2 D2


L' F D2 // 222
U2 L F' L' // EO + SQ
U L2 U2 B' U' B U' // F2L-1
U' F2 U // DR
F' U2 F' U2 F' U2 F2 U2 // Finish

25 HTM

Next: R B' D F L2 U F' R2 F' U2 B' U2 B2 U2 D2 B' U2 R2 U'


----------



## carcass (Dec 18, 2021)

WoowyBaby said:


> R B' D F L2 U F' R2 F' U2 B' U2 B2 U2 D2 B' U2 R2 U'


CFOP, 53 STM
z2 U r U' r' U' S' U2 S//pseudo xcross
d2 R U2 R' U R' F R F'//second pair
U2 F U R U' R' F2 r U r'//third pair
R' U R f' U f R'//fourth pair
U2 L' U R U' L U R' F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' E//1LLL

NEXT SCRAMBLE: L U R2 F' D2 R' L' D R U2 B2 U2 F2 L2 U B2 D' R2 L2 U2


----------



## AlgoCuber (Dec 19, 2021)

carcass said:


> NEXT SCRAMBLE: L U R2 F' D2 R' L' D R U2 B2 U2 F2 L2 U B2 D' R2 L2 U2


ZZ, 40 STM
38 STM with cancellations

x2 // Inspection
D2 (R L') F R2 D' R // EOcross
D' L' U2 L2 U L' // 1st Pair
U' R' U' R // 2nd Pair
U2 R U R' // 3rd Pair
(U' D) R U' R' U2 R U R' // 4th Pair
U' x' M' U' R U L' U2 R' U2 R // ZBLL

Next: L2 U B U' F L2 F2 U F U2 D2 R B2 R' B2 L F2 L U2 R'


Spoiler: Hint



There is a very easy 5 move 1x2x3!
D R' F M2 F
D M2 U R' F


----------



## AlgoCuber (Dec 19, 2021)

AlgoCuber said:


> Next: L2 U B U' F L2 F2 U F U2 D2 R B2 R' B2 L F2 L U2 R'


Roux, 37 STM

D R' F M2 F // FB
U2 f R S' R' F' R U R U R' // SB
r' F2 r U2' r U' r' F // CMLL
M U2 M' U2 M2 U M' U' M U M' U M // LSE

Next: F2 R2 B' D2 U2 L2 D2 F' D2 B L2 R D' L' B' D B2 L' U R U2


----------



## V Achyuthan (Dec 19, 2021)

AlgoCuber said:


> F2 R2 B' D2 U2 L2 D2 F' D2 B L2 R D' L' B' D B2 L' U R U2


y2 L' F' L B R' F' U' F' D2 // 222
B' R U' B // 223
R // FR1
R' U' R U2 R U' R' U R' // CODL
y //EO skip
U' r U' M U R' U' M' U' M // DF and FR2
y2 R U R' U R2 F2 U R U R2 U' R' U' F2 R2 U' // ZBLL
49 STM

Next : R2 F' B2 R2 L U' F L2 U L2 D2 F2 U2 B' U2 F' R2 F' B2 U2


----------



## tsmosher (Dec 19, 2021)

V Achyuthan said:


> y2 L' F' L B R' F' U' F' D2 // 222
> B' R U' B // 223
> R // FR1
> R' U' R U2 R U' R' U R' // CODL
> ...


z // Roux
E' B M' U M E' B // FB (7)
r' U r2 U' R U2 R2 U' R U2 R' U' R U2 R' // SB (15/22)
r U' r' U r' D' r U' r' D r // CMLL (11/33)
U M' U2 M' U M' // EOLRb (6/39)
U' M U2 M' U' // M2 + 4c (5/44)

NEXT: 
L' D' R' F L' U' B' R F2 D2 R2 U2 D2 F2 D2 B U2 B' D2 F U'


----------



## V Achyuthan (Dec 19, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> L' D' R' F L' U' B' R F2 D2 R2 U2 D2 F2 D2 B U2 B' D2 F U'


z2 F2 R F' U L2 B // 222
R' U F2 U R F U' F // 223 + FR1
D' R U2 R' D R U2 R' // CODL
y U' M' U R U' M U R' // EO
U2 R U' M' U2 M U' R' // DF and FR2
y R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R' U R' U R U' // ZBLL
50 STM

Next : F' R2 B2 R U F L F2 U' R B2 U2 B2 L2 F2 U2 R' U2 L2 


Spoiler: Hint



This scramble has an easy 4 move Roux FB
F U' F D2


----------



## abunickabhi (Dec 19, 2021)

V Achyuthan said:


> z2 F2 R F' U L2 B // 222
> R' U F2 U R F U' F // 223 + FR1
> D' R U2 R' D R U2 R' // CODL
> y U' M' U R U' M U R' // EO
> ...



z2 y
//edges RXKJ MCES GB
//corners THRC ANVS

M' F' M E F2 E' F M' F' M F' //UF-BD-FD-LB-LF
F R S' R' D2 R S2 R' D2 f' //UF-BR-UR-LU-RD
[S U' : [R2, S]]

[U' D R' : [U', R' D R]]
[R D R', U']
[R' D R, U']
[R : [R' U R U', F2]]

recon

Next: R' U' F D' B R F' U' F L2 F U2 F R2 B2 D2 B' D2 L2 D2


----------



## carcass (Dec 19, 2021)

AlgoCuber said:


> F2 R2 B' D2 U2 L2 D2 F' D2 B L2 R D' L' B' D B2 L' U R U2


CFOP, 42 STM
one of my coolest f2ls ngl
x' L2 R U2 B' R u'//cross
L U' L' U f' L' f//first pair
R' F R F' R' F U R f R2 f' F'//last three pairs(dont know how else to write it sry)
y' F R' F' r U2 R U' R' U R' F R F' R U2 r' U//1LLL


----------



## voidrx (Dec 19, 2021)

carcass said:


> CFOP, 42 STM
> one of my coolest f2ls ngl
> x' L2 R U2 B' R u'//cross
> L U' L' U f' L' f//first pair
> ...


Next scramble?

Edit: why the eye role @TheCubingCuber347 ?


----------



## carcass (Dec 19, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> R' U' F D' B R F' U' F L2 F U2 F R2 B2 D2 B' D2 L2 D2


CFOP, 46 STM
x' B2 R F' R' F//cross
U F R' U' R//first pair
f' L f U L' U' L//second pair
d R' U2 R U2 R' U M x//third pair
U L U' L' U M' x'//fourth pair
U2 R U R' U R2 U2 R2 F R F' R U2 R' U'//1LLL
oh shoot i missed it again ill do the new scramble this time i swear
NEXT SCRAMBLE: D L' F L2 F2 U L' F' D R' B' U L2 U B2 U F2 U' D2 L2 B2


----------



## carcass (Dec 19, 2021)

voidrx said:


> Next scramble?


I had an older example solve in the works and a new scramble was posted so I meant to continue with it but i also liked that solve so i wanted to post it


----------



## voidrx (Dec 19, 2021)

carcass said:


> CFOP, 46 STM
> x' B2 R F' R' F//cross
> U F R' U' R//first pair
> f' L f U L' U' L//second pair
> ...


Mehta-TDR

y' x' // Inspection
r2 U M' R' F R2' F2 // FB
u' R' u' R2 U' R' E // 3QB
U S' U R U2 R' S // EOLE
U' R U2 R U' R' U R' U R U R' // TDR
R' U2 R' D R' U R D' R' U' R' U R' U R // ZBLL

48 STM

Next: L U' D2 R' D2 F2 R' F2 L F2 R2 B2 F2 U' L2 D F' U' B R' U2


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Dec 19, 2021)

carcass said:


> NEXT SCRAMBLE: D L' F L2 F2 U L' F' D R' B' U L2 U B2 U F2 U' D2 L2 B2



*Petrus/FreeFOP*:
x2 // Inspection
F L F L F D // LOL222 [6/6]
R' B' U2 B U2 R U' // SADGE223 [7/13]
y x' U' F R F' R U' R U' R' U' R' F' U2 F // Stuff [14/27]
S' U2 S R U2 R2 U' R2 U R2 U2 R' U // ZBLL [13/40]
*40STM*

@voidrx it was because you made a useless post asking him about a simple mistake when you, or someone who was going to do an example solve could have done it yourself/their self

Next: L2 D2 F2 L2 U2 R2 F D2 F R2 U2 F' U' L2 R D' R B L D R2 U'
Use voidrx's scramble


----------



## tsmosher (Dec 19, 2021)

voidrx said:


> Mehta-TDR
> 
> y' x' // Inspection
> r2 U M' R' F R2' F2 // FB
> ...



y // kinda LEOR idk, 50 STM
M2 U' M2 F' E' r E // 223 (7)
R U' R' U R U R2' U R U R' U' F R' F' R // SB (16)
R U R' U R U' R D R' U' R D' R2' // CLL (13)
U R' F' U' F U R2 f R f' U' R' // ELL (12)
U2 r2 // untransform (2)

NEXT: 
L' B2 R' D2 F2 R' U2 L F2 U2 R2 F D L' D2 L B2 D' L'


----------



## carcass (Dec 20, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> L' B2 R' D2 F2 R' U2 L F2 U2 R2 F D L' D2 L B2 D' L'


CFOP, 42 STM
F2 R' U2 R' F D2//xcross
U' f' U L2 U' f//second pair
U L U L' U2 L U L'//third pair
d R' U2 R2 U R2 U//fourth pair
R2 U M' U' M U' R' U' r U' r' U' F' U2 F//1LLL

NEXT SCRAMBLE: B D2 B2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U2 L2 U2 B R' B' L' U' L' D B' F2 L


----------



## carcass (Dec 20, 2021)

carcass said:


> B D2 B2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U2 L2 U2 B R' B' L' U' L' D B' F2 L


CFOP, 35 STM
x y2 L' F U L2 f' U f//cross
R U2 R' U L U L'//first pair
F' U F//second pair
L' U R' U2 R L//third and fourth pairs
U2 R U R' U R2 D R' U2 R D' R2//ZBLL

NEXT SCRAMBLE: F2 L' D2 B2 D2 B2 L U2 R' B2 L' U' F R2 U F2 U' L D L2 B2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Dec 21, 2021)

carcass said:


> NEXT SCRAMBLE: F2 L' D2 B2 D2 B2 L U2 R' B2 L' U' F R2 U F2 U' L D L2 B2


OH CFOP: 56 STM
y2 //inspection
R D R D y' R U2 R f' z //cross
y2 R' U' R y' //pair
D' U' R U R' D //pair
z (R' U' R U)3 z' //pair
U R U' R' U' R U2 R' //pair
U r U2 R' U' R U' r' //EO
U2 F R U' R' U' R U2 R' U' F' U//ZBLL

OH Roux: 56 STM
u2 r' U' F U R2 U' R2 U f R F' z' //FB
r U r2 U R U' R' U2 r U R' U' r' U2 R U R' U' R //SB
U R U R' U R U' B U' B' R' //CMLL
M U' M' U2 M U M' U' M2 U' M' U2 M' U2 //LSE

CEOR with YruRU CP recog: 47 STM
x' //inspection
//swapping X with the corner in position X i.e 6
//2-3 tracing
//1 swaps with 4
//secondary swaps: 6 with 3, 5 with 2
//necessary swap: 6 with 3
U2 R' F' u R S //CPLine
R' u2 R2 u' U r2 //pEO-ext
r U r' U S' U S r2 U R U r2 //EOdM
R' U' R U2 R2 U R2 U R //RB
U2 R U R' U R' U2 R2 U R2 U R2 U' R' //2GLL

OH LEOR: 55 STM
x2 y //inspection
R F' U f z' U2 M U2 R' F //FB
r' U R r U R' U' r' U' r2 U r2 //EOstripe
R2 U' R' U' R2 U2 R2 U' R //RB
U R U2 R' U' R U' R' //OCLL
R' U R U' R' f' U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' f R U //PLL

Next: R2 U2 B2 L2 U B2 R2 U' R2 D' R F L' D2 U R2 B F2 R2


----------



## V Achyuthan (Dec 21, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: R2 U2 B2 L2 U B2 R2 U' R2 D' R F L' D2 U R2 B F2 R2


z2 B D' U2 L' F D // 222
B' U' R' B' U' B // 223
F R' F' R // FR1
U' R2 U R2 U' R2 U2 R2 // CODL
y U2 M' U' M // EO
U2 r' R2 U' M2 U2 M2 U' R2 r // DF and FR2
S R' U' F R' F' R2 U F R F' U2 S' // ZBLL
51 STM

Next : L' D' B2 U R' U' F L D' F2 D' B2 L2 D B2 U F2 U' L2 D


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Dec 21, 2021)

V Achyuthan said:


> Next : L' D' B2 U R' U' F L D' F2 D' B2 L2 D B2 U F2 U' L2 D


*FreeFOP/F<R,U>F'*:
y z2 // Inspection
F2 L2 // Cross [2/2]
U F U' F' // P1 [4/6]
L U L' U' L U2 L' U L f U f' // P2 [12/18]
R2 U R // P3 [3/21]
y L' U2 L2 F' L' F // P4 [6/27]
U L' U' L2 F' L2 U' L U F2 U2 F' // 1LLL [12/39]
*39*STM

Strange solution but it's also really fun.

Next: R2 F' D2 B' R2 F D2 F2 U2 B L U R' U2 R D2 B' F U F2


----------



## tsmosher (Dec 22, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> *FreeFOP/F<R,U>F'*:
> y z2 // Inspection
> F2 L2 // Cross [2/2]
> U F U' F' // P1 [4/6]
> ...



x' y'
r' F u M2 R u r U' r2 // Mehta FB + FLE (9)
E2 R U R' u2 // finish 223 (5/14)
R2 U R U R2 // dfR + BRE (5/19)
U2 B // transform with U pair (2/21)
U F R U R' U' R U' R' U' R U R' F' // CCLL (14/35)
M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 // EPLL (7/42)
B' // untransform (1/43)

Next:
D2 F' D R2 B2 U R2 U2 F2 D R2 B2 U' L' F2 R D' F' D2 R2


----------



## V Achyuthan (Dec 22, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> D2 F' D R2 B2 U R2 U2 F2 D R2 B2 U' L' F2 R D' F' D2 R2


L' D' R D // 222
y' x' y U' M x U2 L U L' R' // 223
y' U' R' // FR1
U2 R' U2 R y D R U2 R' D' // CODL
F R U R' U' F' // EO
U2 R U' M' U2 M U' R' // Complete F2L
R2 F2 R' B' R F2 R' B R' // PLL
45 STM
44 with cancellations

Next : U2 B F2 D2 L2 F' R2 F' D2 U2 R2 U2 R D' L U' F D' R' F' L'


----------



## tsmosher (Dec 22, 2021)

V Achyuthan said:


> L' D' R D // 222
> y' x' y U' M x U2 L U L' R' // 223
> y' U' R' // FR1
> U2 R' U2 R y D R U2 R' D' // CODL
> ...



y // PB: 28 STM!!
E b' u L U' l' U r // FB + transformed SS (8)
R' U' F' U F U' R U' R' U2 R // corners (11/19)
U' M' U M' U2 M2 // edges (6/25)
U' R' // untransform (2/27)
U // AUF (1/28)

NEXT: 
D B' L2 D' L2 R2 B2 D' R2 F2 D' F2 D2 F2 L' B' L2 U2 F2 D'


----------



## V Achyuthan (Dec 22, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> D B' L2 D' L2 R2 B2 D' R2 F2 D' F2 D2 F2 L' B' L2 U2 F2 D'


y x2 F2 L2 F2 R' B' r2 U2 R2 U' r2 // 223
R' U2 R' // Pair
R' U S' U' S // EOpair
y R U2 R' U R U R' // L3P
y2 S' U2 L' U2 L U2 L F' L' f // ZBLL
35 STM APB

Next : D' R2 D R2 F2 L2 D F2 D U L' F L U B R' U2 B


----------



## tsmosher (Dec 22, 2021)

V Achyuthan said:


> y x2 F2 L2 F2 R' B' r2 U2 R2 U' r2 // 223
> R' U2 R' // Pair
> R' U S' U' S // EOpair
> y R U2 R' U R U R' // L3P
> ...



x y2
B' u r2 u' R' E2 // FB (6)
R U2 R U R' U' R U r' U' r2 // partial NMSB (11/17)
U' R U R' U' R' F R F' // CCLL (9/26)
// improved ending suggested by @Athefre 
R' M2 U' M U2 M2 // EOLRb (6/32)
U' r' U2 M' U2 // 4c (5/37)



Spoiler: old ending



R' M2 U' M' U' M' // EODB (6/32)
U2 M U M2 U2 M2 U R' // L5EP > untransform (8/40)



NEXT:
R' U2 R2 F2 R2 D' B2 D F2 L2 U' B F R B2 R' D' B' L2 U2


----------



## WoowyBaby (Dec 22, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: R' U2 R2 F2 R2 D' B2 D F2 L2 U' B F R B2 R' D' B' L2 U2


D' L' F D2 R // EO
U D2 B U' * B // CO
L2 D' R2 D' // Not HTR
B2 R2 D2 R2 U2 B2 // 3e3e
* U' L2 F2 D' F2 L2 B2 D' R2 D

Final Solution: D' L' F D2 R U D2 B U2 L2 F2 D' F2 L2 B2 D' R2 D B L2 D' R2 D' B2 R2 D2 R2 U2 B2 (29)

Next: L F L2 R2 B2 D' L2 F2 D' B2 L2 U R B2 D B' U L' R D2


----------



## carcass (Dec 22, 2021)

WoowyBaby said:


> L F L2 R2 B2 D' L2 F2 D' B2 L2 U R B2 D B' U L' R D2


CFOP, 57 STM
z2 F L F R' F' D//cross
R U' R' U2 F U F'//first pair
R' U2 R U2 L U L'//second pair
R' U' R d' L' U L//third pair
d' L' U L U' L' U L//fourth pair
F U F' U' R' F' r U M//OLL
F2 D R' U R' U' R D' F2 L' U L U'//PLL

NEXT SCRAMBLE: R D' F D' F' B' U2 L D' F L' F2 B2 R U2 D2 F2 R B2 U2 B2


----------



## V Achyuthan (Dec 23, 2021)

carcass said:


> NEXT SCRAMBLE: R D' F D' F' B' U2 L D' F L' F2 B2 R U2 D2 F2 R B2 U2 B2


z2 R U2 R' B' R' // 222
U L S U' S' // 223
y' R2 U' R' // pair
U2 F' U' F U' R' // EOpair
U2 R' U' R // L3P
y R D' R2 U' F2 U' F2 R U2 R2 D R2 U' // ZBLL
APB 35 STM

Next : R F' R' D2 F2 R' D2 L D2 F2 L R2 F L' D U' B U' B2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Dec 23, 2021)

V Achyuthan said:


> Next : R F' R' D2 F2 R' D2 L D2 F2 L R2 F L' D U' B U' B2


CFOP: 44 STM
x2 //inspection
U' L' U' F R' F' R D2 U L' U' S U S' //xxcross
L' U L f R2 f' //pair 3
L' U' L U L' U2 L //pair 4
S' L' U' L U L F' L' f //OLLCP
M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 U2 //EPLL

ZZ-A: 52 STM(bad EOCross):
L U R F R' B L D R' D2 R D2 //EOCross
U L' U L R U' R2 U2 R U R' U' R //pairs 1 and 2
y2 U R U' R' U R' U' R //pair 3
U' R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 //pair 4
U R' U2 R F U' R' U' R U F' //ZBLL

Mehta-TDR: 41 STM
F' u' R2 M' U' r U r //FB
u2 U R' u R2 u R //3QB
U' S' U S R U' R' //EOLE
R2 U' R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' //TDR
R2 D r' U2 r D' R' U2 R' //ZBLL
E //AES

Next: U2 D F2 R D R U R2 F2 U2 L2 B2 U2 R' L' U2 F2 D2 F


----------



## V Achyuthan (Dec 23, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: U2 D F2 R D R U R2 F2 U2 L2 B2 U2 R' L' U2 F2 D2 F


z2 F' U2 L' D U L2 // 222
U R' U R B2 // 223
U2 R' U' R U' R2 U' R' U' R // RB
S R' U' F R' F' R2 U F R F' U2 S' U // ZBLL
35 STM

Next : U B' R' F D2 L2 R2 B' F2 L2 R2 F' U2 B2 R F U L F2 L U2


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Dec 23, 2021)

V Achyuthan said:


> Next : U B' R' F D2 L2 R2 B' F2 L2 R2 F' U2 B2 R F U L F2 L U2


*APB*:
y2 z' // Inspection
D L' U' F R' D' L' F2 // 222+1E [8/8]
y R' F U' F' // 223 [4/12]
R U // Pair [2/14]
R2 U2 F' U' F // EOpair [5/19]
R' U2 R U R' U' R U2 R2 U' R' // L3P [11/30]
y2 R2 U R2 U' R' U' F R2 U R2 U' F' R' // ZBLL [13/43]
*43*STM

Next: 
B2 U B2 R2 D2 B2 U L2 R2 U' F2 U' F' D2 F' L' D' L2 U' B2 F'


----------



## carcass (Dec 23, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> B2 U B2 R2 D2 B2 U L2 R2 U' F2 U' F' D2 F' L' D' L2 U' B2 F'


CFOP, 48 STM
x B' u' U2 R u'//cross
U2 R' U R//first pair
U R U' R' U' R U2 R' F'//second pair
U2 f' L' f U2 f' L' f//third pair
F R' F' R2 U' R' U R U' R'//fourth pair and EO
U2 R' U2 L U' R U L' U R' U R//ZBLL

NEXT SCRAMBLE: U2 L' B2 F2 U2 R F2 L' D2 F2 R U F2 L U2 F2 U R B' R


----------



## carcass (Dec 23, 2021)

carcass said:


> U2 L' B2 F2 U2 R F2 L' D2 F2 R U F2 L U2 F2 U R B' R


CFOP, 48 STM
x2 U' L' R2 F' R F' D F2 R2//xcross
F' U F R' U' R//second pair
U R U' R' L2 F' L' F L'//third pair
d R' U2 R y2 U' L F L' U2 L' U2 L//winter variation fourth pair
R U' R2 U2 R F' L' U M' B2 l U2 //PLL

NEXT SCRAMBL: D2 B L' U' R2 F' R' U B' R' U2 D2 L2 B' L2 U2 R2 B2 R2 B' U2


----------



## tsmosher (Dec 24, 2021)

carcass said:


> CFOP, 48 STM
> x2 U' L' R2 F' R F' D F2 R2//xcross
> F' U F R' U' R//second pair
> U R U' R' L2 F' L' F L'//third pair
> ...



z
B r' S2 r U r' // Mehta FB (6)
U2 R u' E // HB (4/10)
F' U F f R2 f' R2 // dbR (7/17)
U' R' U R U2 R' r' F R F' r // T3-UU (11/28)
U2 R' U' R U2 R' U R U R' U2 R // L5EP-BR (12/40)
U R' U' // untransform (3/43)

NEXT:
F D' B R2 F' U2 B' D2 B' F2 U2 D R U2 B' U B L' D2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Dec 24, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> F D' B R2 F' U2 B' D2 B' F2 U2 D R U2 B' U B L' D2


Mehta-TDR: 45 STM
L R2 D2 F' L U2 L' f' U f //FB
U2 B D' R U R //3QB
u' U2 F R' F' R //EOLE
U2 R2 U R2 U' R2 U R2 //TDR
U2 R' U2 R U2D' R U' R U R U' R2 D //ZBLL
E //AES 

Next: R2 D' L2 D' R2 F2 U' L2 D' B2 F' R2 B D2 R B2 L B2 R


----------



## tsmosher (Dec 24, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Mehta-TDR: 45 STM
> L R2 D2 F' L U2 L' f' U f //FB
> U2 B D' R U R //3QB
> u' U2 F R' F' R //EOLE
> ...



z2
r' S2 r2 U2 r2 // Mehta FB (5)
R' E2 R' u R B' R' b U2 S // 3QB + SSq (10/15)
R // xform (1/16)
U R U' R2' D' r U2 r' D R2 U R' // CCLL (12/28)
U R' U S' R U' R' S R U R' // unxform > ELL (11/39)
U2 // AUF (1/40)

NEXT:
U F' R' U2 B' D2 F R2 F' D2 R2 B2 D2 R2 D' B' R' B L' U' R'


----------



## V Achyuthan (Dec 24, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> U F' R' U2 B' D2 F R2 F' D2 R2 B2 D2 R2 D' B' R' B L' U' R'


z2 F U' L B2 R' F2 // 222
D' R' U R D // 223
R2 U' R' f R f' // EOpair
S' U2 S R' U2 R // L3P
y' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R U' // ZBLL
33 STM

Next : F U' R D2 L B2 F2 R B2 L2 B2 U2 F2 B D2 L2 R' D' F' D


----------



## carcass (Dec 24, 2021)

V Achyuthan said:


> F U' R D2 L B2 F2 R B2 L2 B2 U2 F2 B D2 L2 R' D' F' D


Freefop, 42 STM
z' B2 F M' x' U R2 u'//psuedo dbl plus cross edge
R' U' R//pair
U F' R U' R' U' L' U' L//pair
U R U' R'//fourth pair
U' M' U M U2 M' U' M//last cross edge and EO
y' R' U2 R U R2 D' R U R' D R2 E'//ZBLL

NEXT SCRAMBLE: B2 L' B2 F2 R D2 R D2 F2 R' F2 D' U' F L' U2 B2 D F D2 B'


----------



## V Achyuthan (Dec 25, 2021)

carcass said:


> NEXT SCRAMBLE: B2 L' B2 F2 R D2 R D2 F2 R' F2 D' U' F L' U2 B2 D F D2 B'


z2 L2 U' R' F' R' D' // 222
U2 B R B2 R2 U2 B // 223
z' y2 R // pair
U2 S' R U' R' S // EOpair
U' R U R U R' U2 R' // L3P
R U2 R' F U2 F' U' R F U' F' U2 R' // ZBLL
41 STM 
36 STM with cancellations

Next : D2 L F2 R2 U2 F2 L' D2 L' D2 B' L2 R' F D' L2 F2 D' L2


----------



## abunickabhi (Dec 25, 2021)

V Achyuthan said:


> z2 L2 U' R' F' R' D' // 222
> U2 B R B2 R2 U2 B // 223
> z' y2 R // pair
> U2 S' R U' R' S // EOpair
> ...


z2 y
//edges PTKU GFIV MAXE
//corners RJEH MWTC

R' F2 D F2 R E' R F2 D F2 R' E //UF-FR-DL-LB-DB
L' U S' U' S U S' U' S L //UF-RU-BU-FL-DR
[L E2 L', U] [l' : [U' L U, M']]

[U R U : [R' D' R, U2]]
[R U R' U D : [R D R', U2]]
[D, R U R']
[B2, R' F' R]

recon

Next: D' B R2 U2 F2 L B2 R' B2 R' U2 L F2 D2 U' F L2 R2 U F D'


----------



## V Achyuthan (Dec 25, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: D' B R2 U2 F2 L B2 R' B2 R' U2 L F2 D2 U' F L2 R2 U F D'


z2 U' F2 D' B D // 222
B L U' L' B // 223
U' R' U2 R2 F' U F // EOpair
U2 R U2 R' U2 R U' R' // L2P
U2 S' U2 S R U2 R2 U' R2 U R2 U2 R' // ZBLL
38 STM

Next : U2 R' F2 R U2 R' D2 R2 F2 R D2 F2 D' B R2 F U F D' L' D'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Dec 25, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: D' B R2 U2 F2 L B2 R' B2 R' U2 L F2 D2 U' F L2 R2 U F D'


Mehta-TDR: 49 STM
x2 //inspection
U R' U S U2 S' R' U R S' U' S B2 L U L' //p223+1
D' U2 R' F R F' R U' R' //EOLE
R S' U2 S R' U2 S R2 S' //TDR
U z D' R2 D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' D R U' R' //ZBLL

Next: D B2 L2 D' F2 D2 R2 U R2 B2 R D2 B' R D F2 D2 R2 B L2


----------



## tsmosher (Dec 26, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Mehta-TDR: 49 STM
> x2 //inspection
> U R' U S U2 S' R' U R S' U' S B2 L U L' //p223+1
> D' U2 R' F R F' R U' R' //EOLE
> ...



y' // inspect
U S2 D2 L U2 L' r2 u2 // FB (8)
U r2 U' r2 // dM (4)
U' F' U F U R U' R' // SS (8)
F R U R' U' F' R' // LS (7)
U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' F' // S2-NN or U3-NU (12)
U' R' U2 R U' R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' R' F' R2 // ELL (16)
U' // AUF (1)

NEXT: 
U2 L2 F' L' B R2 F2 L D' R2 B2 L2 D2 B R2 D2 B2 U2 B' L2 F2


----------



## V Achyuthan (Dec 26, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> U2 L2 F' L' B R2 F2 L D' R2 B2 L2 D2 B R2 D2 B2 U2 B' L2 F2


z2 D L' F R B' D2 // 222
U' R2 U R' U' R2 B2 // 223
U2 R // pair
U R' F R' F' // EOpair
U R' U' R U2 R U R2 U' R2 U' R // L3P
R D' R U' R' D R U' R2 U R2 U R2 U' // ZBLL
46 STM
44 with cancellations

Next : B2 D L2 D L2 U' B2 D' F2 D R2 D' B' D' L R2 D' B U F2 L'


----------



## tsmosher (Dec 27, 2021)

V Achyuthan said:


> z2 D L' F R B' D2 // 222
> U' R2 U R' U' R2 B2 // 223
> U2 R // pair
> U R' F R' F' // EOpair
> ...



Roux, 39 STM

z
B U S' U2 R' E' R' u2 R u' // FB
R U2 F' U F2 R2 F' R2 // SB
U' R' U2 R U2 R f' U' f // CMLL
M2 U' M' U // EOdM
M' U M' U2 M U M2 // EPLL
U2 // AUF

NEXT:
D2 B' L2 D2 B2 U2 B' L2 B2 D2 L2 D' L R B' U R2 F L D' U'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Dec 28, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> D2 B' L2 D2 B2 U2 B' L2 B2 D2 L2 D' L R B' U R2 F L D' U'


LMCF: 48 STM
D R2 F U R U' R' F' //corners
U S2 M U' M' U2 M' U2 M //triplet
z //rotate
M R2 U M' U' R2 U M U' R' U M' U' R2 U' M U R' //triplet
U' M2 U M U M U M2 U2 M2 U M2 U' //LSE

LMCF but Mehta?: 57 STM
D R2 F U R U' R' F' //corners
U S2 M U' M' U2 M' U2 M //triplet
D2 u' R E2 R' U R' E' R' U2 R2 U2 R2 u //3QB
U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R //last belt edge
U2 S' U S U S' U' S //EO
[L2 U:[S, U2]]//L3E

Next: L2 F' L F2 D2 U' R2 U' B2 L2 B2 D U' F' R' D F D' R' D'


----------



## tsmosher (Dec 28, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> LMCF: 48 STM
> D R2 F U R U' R' F' //corners
> U S2 M U' M' U2 M' U2 M //triplet
> z //rotate
> ...



y2 x'
F2 R' S r' u r' U M2 // FB (8)
E' R u2 R2 U' R // belt (6)
U' S' U' S // EO (4/18)
U' D' R U' R' D R U R' // DCAL (9/27)
U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R' // COLL (8/35)
U' R U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R // L5EP (8/43)
U' // AUF (1/44)

NEXT: 
R' D2 R2 D2 R2 U2 B2 R' D2 R' U2 R' F' D2 B' U R2 B L2 U' B


----------



## carcass (Dec 29, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> R' D2 R2 D2 R2 U2 B2 R' D2 R' U2 R' F' D2 B' U R2 B L2 U' B


CFOP, 31 STM
this may be my best one yet...
R' D F' B' E//cross
S R S'//first pair
L' U' L2 U2 L'//second pair
R' U M F' r//third pair
U f R' f' U R' U' R d L U2 L' U'//VLS and PLL skip

NEXT SCRAMBLE: R2 B' L2 B' U2 R2 U2 R2 B D2 B2 D F' R B2 L D2 F U2 R' F'


----------



## V Achyuthan (Dec 29, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: L2 F' L F2 D2 U' R2 U' B2 L2 B2 D U' F' R' D F D' R' D'


*Petrus OS*
Base Petrus
z2 R B D2 U L' D' // 222
U F2 U2 F R' F2 // 223
U R' U2 S' U S // EO
R2 U2 R U' R2 U' R U R' U R U' R' // RB
R' U2 R L U2 R' U L' U' L U' R U2 L' U' // ZBLL
46 STM

APB style ending
z2 R B D2 U L' D' // 222
U F2 U2 F R' F2 // 223
R U R' // Pair
U' R U2 R U R' S R' S' // EOpair
S' U2 S // L3P (more like L1P)
F U R2 D' R U' R' D R2 F' R' U R U // ZBLL
40 STM

Petrus EODF
z2 R B D2 U L' D' // 222
U F2 U2 F R' F2 // 223
R U R' y U R U' R' // Pair
U L' U' L U L' U' L // Last pair
M' U2 M U2 M' U M // EODF
d' y F R' D' R U R' D R U R' D' R U' R' D R U' F' // ZBLL
53 STM

Petrus CxLL
z2 R B D2 U L' D' // 222
U F2 U2 F R' F2 // 223
R U R' y U R U' R' // Pair
U L' U' L U L' U' L // Last pair
R' U R2 D r' U2 r D' R2 U' R // CxLL
M' U2 M U2 M' U M // L5EO
U' M U2 M' U M' U2 M' U' M2 // L5EP
55 STM

Petrus CP
z2 R B D2 U L' D' // 222
U F2 U2 F R' F2 // 223
U R' U2 S' U S // EO
R' U' D' R U R' D // CP
U' R2 U R' U2 R U2 R2 U R U' R // RB
y R2 U R' U' R' U R U R' U R U' R U' R2 U2 // ZBLL 
53 STM

BICEZ ending
z2 R B D2 U L' D' // 222
U F2 U2 F R' F U F // 223 + FR1
R' U R' U' R U R // CODL
y U2 M' U R U' M U R' // EO
U r' R2 U'M2 U2 M2 U' r R2 // DF and FR2
L U L' U L U R' U L' U' R // ZBLL
50 STM

CFOP ending
z2 R B D2 U L' D' // 222
U F2 U2 F R' F2 // 223
R U R' U' F R' F' y U' R U2 R' U L' U' L U L' U' L // F2L
M' R' U' R U' R' U2 R U' M // OLL
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U' // PLL
59 STM

TDR ending
z2 R B D2 U L' D' // 222
U F2 U2 F R' F U F // 223
u F' U' F R U R' // EOLE
U2 R2 U R U' R U2 R' U' R u' // TDR
L U' R' U L' U' R // ZBLL
39 STM

Petrus CDRLL
z2 R B D2 U L' D' // 222
U F2 U2 F R' F U F // 223
u F' U' F R U R' // EOLE
U R' U R' U R2 U' R' U' R // DCAL
U' R U' L' U R' U' L // CDRLL
M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 // L5EP/L3EP
U' D' // Align layers
48 STM

Petrus JTLE
z2 R B D2 U L' D' // 222
U F2 U2 F R' F U F // 223
u F' U' F R U R' // EOLE
U R' U R' U R2 U' R' U' R // DCAL
U' R U R' U R U2 R' // JTLE
y2 x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R F' // PLL
49 STM

Petrus 6CP
z2 R B D2 U L' D' // 222
U F2 U2 F R' F U F // 223
u F' U' F R U R' // EOLE
U' R U2 R U R' U R' // 6CO
U2 D R2 U2 R2 U R2 U R2 // 6CP
D2 M U2 M' U' M' U2 M' U M2 U' // L5EP
49 STM

Petrus APDR
z2 R B D2 U L' D' // 222
U F2 U2 F R' F U F // 223
u F' U' F R U R' // EOLE
U' R U2 R U R' U R' // 6CO
R2 U' R2 U' R2 U R2 // APDR
u' y' R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' // PLL
52 STM


----------



## V Achyuthan (Dec 29, 2021)

carcass said:


> NEXT SCRAMBLE: R2 B' L2 B' U2 R2 U2 R2 B D2 B2 D F' R B2 L D2 F U2 R' F'


z2 L' F2 U' B' L' F' // 222
L' B' L U2 B2 // 223
R // Pair
U R' S' U' S // EOpair
R' U' R U' S' U2 S // L3P
R B' R' U' R2 U B U' R' U R' U' F' U' F U2 // ZBLL
40 STM

Next : R U' R' D2 F2 R' B2 R F2 L' R2 U2 R' F' L B F D' L


----------



## tsmosher (Dec 29, 2021)

V Achyuthan said:


> z2 L' F2 U' B' L' F' // 222
> L' B' L U2 B2 // 223
> R // Pair
> U R' S' U' S // EOpair
> ...



x2 y
r B u' R' E2 // FB (5)
R' U R' U' R U R' U2 R // SSq (9/14)
U2 F' U' F U F' U2 F R // pair & xform (9/23)
f R2 D R' U R D' R2' U' f' // CCLL (10/33)
M2 U' M U M' // EOLR (5/38)
U2 M2 U' M2 // 4c (4/42)
U' R' U' // AUF (3/45)

NEXT: 
B R2 U' F2 D' R2 U R2 U' B2 D2 R2 U B L2 U R' B' L R'


----------



## V Achyuthan (Dec 29, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> B R2 U' F2 D' R2 U R2 U' B2 D2 R2 U B L2 U R' B' L R'


z2 R2 U R2 B R' // 222
y' U' R2 u' R2 u R U' R U R // 223
y' D R' U2 R D' // Pair
U S' U' S // EO
R2 U R2 U2 R2 U' R2 // L3P
U2 R' U' R F R2 D' R U R' D R2 U' F' // ZBLL
45 STM

Next : D' F2 D' R L' D' B' R B2 D R2 B2 U B2 U L2 U2 R2 U2


----------



## carcass (Dec 29, 2021)

V Achyuthan said:


> D' F2 D' R L' D' B' R B2 D R2 B2 U B2 U L2 U2 R2 U2


CFOP, 35 STM
U' L2 U2 R U' R2 U2 R2 D2//xcross
f' L f//second pair
F U' F' U2 F'//third pair
R U R' d R' U'//fourth pair
F' U' F U' R' D' r U2 r' D R2 U'//1LLL

NEXT SCRAMBLE: D F L2 D B2 R U L' U' B' L2 U2 R' F2 B2 R U2 L F2 R'


----------



## tsmosher (Dec 29, 2021)

carcass said:


> CFOP, 35 STM
> U' L2 U2 R U' R2 U2 R2 D2//xcross
> f' L f//second pair
> F U' F' U2 F'//third pair
> ...



F' R F' U' B E' M' u M // FB (9)
E' R E R' U' R E // 3QB (7/16)
//EDIT: better finish
R' U R (U' R) U2 S' U' S // EOpair (9/25)
U' R U2 R' // LS (4/29)
R2 D R' U2 R D' R2' (U' R U' R') // CDRLL (11/40)
R U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R // L5EP (7/47)
U' u2 // AUF (2/49)



Spoiler: old finish



R' U R U R2 U2 R // finish most of SB (7/23)
F' r U r' U2' r' F2 r // CLL (8/31)
U R U R' S' R U' R' S // EOLL (9/40)
d' U' R E2 R' U2 R E2 R' // 5th edge (9/49)
u2 // AUF (1/50)



NEXT:
L2 B2 D F2 L2 D B2 F2 R2 D' R2 U' L' F U' F D R' F' D U2


----------



## V Achyuthan (Dec 30, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> L2 B2 D F2 L2 D B2 F2 R2 D' R2 U' L' F U' F D R' F' D U2


z2 F E F R2 F' // 222
U R U2 R' F' U2 F // 223
y2 R' U R2 // DBR corner
R2 F R F' R2 U' R2 // EOBR
S' U2 S // L3P (Somehow FR pair solved itself)
y2 R2 U R2 U R U2 R' U R U R U' R2 U' // ZBLL
VDBR but some steps switched
39 STM
37 STM with cancellations

Next : R2 D2 F2 U2 R F2 R F2 D2 L' R' F' L2 U' R' D' F' U2 F L


----------



## tsmosher (Dec 31, 2021)

V Achyuthan said:


> z2 F E F R2 F' // 222
> U R U2 R' F' U2 F // 223
> y2 R' U R2 // DBR corner
> R2 F R F' R2 U' R2 // EOBR
> ...



x2 y'
F U2 M2 B r' u' r' u R // FB + SS (9)
U' R U' R' U R U R' // SBLS (8/17)
U M2 U' M' U M // EOdM (6/23)
U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' R U R' U' F' // COLL (16/39)
U // AUF (1/40)

NEXT: 
U' L' B2 D' L2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D F' R' U2 L2 U' L D F


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 31, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> U' L' B2 D' L2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D F' R' U2 L2 U' L D F


CFOP, 37 STM
R D R U F L2 // Cross
D' F U' F' D // F2L 1
L U2 L' U2 R' U' R // F2L 2
U' L' U' L U2 f' L' f // F2L 3
F U F' // F2L 4
U R U R' U R U2 R' // ZBLL
ACN

Roux, 48 STM
z2 // Inspection
R' U' R F' D' L U L' D2 // FB
M U R U' R' U R U' R2 U' M2 U2 r U R' // SB
U r' F2 r U2' r U' r' F // CMLL
U' M' U' M U M' U M U' M2 U M U2 M' U2 // L6E
ACN

ZZ-OP, 52 STM
y // Inspection
B' D' F2 D2 F U' B2 U2 L F2 B2 R' // EO X-Cross
U' R' U R L' U L // Pair
U' D R' U R D' // Pair
R' U2 R U' R' U R // Pair
U2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // OCLL
U r U' L D2 L' U L D2 L2 // PLL
ACN

ZZ-a, 47 STM
y // Inspection
B' D' F2 D2 F U' B2 U2 L F2 B2 R' // EO X-Cross
U' R' U R L' U L // Pair
U' D R' U R D' // Pair
R' U2 R U' R' U R // Pair
U2 r' U r U r' U' r U R2 F R F' R U' // ZBLL
ACN

ZZ-CT, 55 STM
y // Inspection
B' D' F2 D2 F U' B2 U2 L F2 B2 R' // EO X-Cross
U' R' U R L' U L // Pair
U' R' U' R U' R' U R // Pair
U2 R U2 R' U' R U R' U R U R' // TSLE
U2 R U r' D F R' F' D' r F R F' U' R' U // TTLL
ACN

Next: B D2 L2 D2 U2 R2 F' L2 F' U2 B U F' L2 D R B' L' U R2


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 31, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next: B D2 L2 D2 U2 R2 F' L2 F' U2 B U F' L2 D R B' L' U R2


ZB: 49 STM
Cross+1: z2 y' R' D' B D2 R2 U R
2nd Pair: U L' U' L U d L' U L
3rd Pair: U' R' U' R2 U' R
ZBLS: U r U' r' U l' U2 R U' R' U2 l
ZBLL: U2 R' U2 R U R' U R2 U2 R' U' R U' R'
AUF: U2
Next: D2 R' B' D' F2 U' B2 U2 R2 U L2 R2 B2 U B L' B' R F' U' F2


----------



## carcass (Dec 31, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> D2 R' B' D' F2 U' B2 U2 R2 U L2 R2 B2 U B L' B' R F' U' F2


weird CFOP, 38 STM
F2 R F' L B M' U' x'//xcross
U' R U' M' B' r'//second pair
U' R U L' B U' B2 U B R'//third pair
U2 L F U2//fourth pair
R U R' U' R' F' R U2 R U2 R'//ZBLL

NEXT SCRAMBLE: D2 R2 U L2 D' R2 D2 F2 R2 F2 U' F L U R' U B' R' D2 F L'


----------



## tsmosher (Dec 31, 2021)

carcass said:


> weird CFOP, 38 STM
> F2 R F' L B M' U' x'//xcross
> U' R U' M' B' r'//second pair
> U' R U L' B U' B2 U B R'//third pair
> ...



y z'
B2 R E M' U M2 // FB (6)
u2 R E R' E' // 3QB (5/11)
F R U R' U' F' // EO (6/17)
U' R U R' U' R' U' R U R // LS (10/27)
U2 r U2 (R2' F R F') R U2 r' // CDRLL (10/37) 
u2 (R' U' R U') R U (R U' R2' U2 R) // L5EP-DR (12/49)
U' // AUF (1/50)

NEXT: 
R2 B U2 L2 B2 R2 B2 F' U2 B U2 L2 D R F' D' L F2 R' U' L'


----------



## tsmosher (Jan 1, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> y z'
> B2 R E M' U M2 // FB (6)
> u2 R E R' E' // 3QB (5/11)
> F R U R' U' F' // EO (6/17)
> ...



y' // Mehta FB start (Petrus-V) 46 STM
S u2 R' u' r2 U' r // FB (7)
u' R U R u2 // belt (6/13)
R' U' R' U f R f' U' // EOpair (8/21)
R2' U' R U2 R' U' R // LS (7/28)
U R U' r' F R' F' r // COLL (8/36)
U F2 U' r2 F2 R2 U' F2 r2 U' // L5EP (10/46)

y z' // 222 start (Petrus-W) 46 STM
f2 E' // 222 (2)
R' U R F R' F R' // ext. (7/9)
U F2 U F' // EO (4/13)
L' U2 L U2 R U R' // p1 (7/20)
L' U2 L U L' U2 L // p2 (7/27)
U R U R' U r' F R F' r U2' R' // COLL (12/39)
M U' M2 U2 M2 U' M' // L5EP (7/46)

x2 y' // RFB start (standard Petrus) 49 STM
b' R B R' b' B2 // Roux FB (6)
M2 U' M' U2 M2 // dM (5/11)
U R U' R' U S' U' S // EO (8/19)
R U2 R2 // dfR (3/22)
U' R' U' R U2 R' U R // LS (8/30)
R U R' U r' F R F' r U2' R' // COLL (11/41)
M2 U M U2 M' U M2 U // EPLL (8/49)

NEXT: 
D2 F2 U' L2 F2 U R2 U2 F2 R2 U F' L F D' F' L' R B' D2


----------



## V Achyuthan (Jan 1, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> D2 F2 U' L2 F2 U R2 U2 F2 R2 U F' L F D' F' L' R B' D2


x2 F2 R' B' D R' D' // Cross
y R U2 R' // 1st pair
F U' F' // 2nd pair
y U' R U R2 U' R2 U' R' // Multislot 3rd and 4th pair
y' r U' r' U' R U R' U r U' r' F2 r U r' F // 1LLL
36 STM

Next : L' D2 B F2 D2 L2 F' U2 F' U2 B2 U' B U2 R D' R2 U F'


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jan 1, 2022)

V Achyuthan said:


> x2 F2 R' B' D R' D' // Cross
> y R U2 R' // 1st pair
> F U' F' // 2nd pair
> y U' R U R2 U' R2 U' R' // Multislot 3rd and 4th pair
> ...


Nice solve!
___

*Petrus-Mehta:*
y z' // Inspection
u' U' r u2 r2 // Fb+1 [5/5]
u' R' F' U F E2 // 3QB [6/11]
F' U F2 R F' R' // EOLE [6/17]
U' R U' R2 U R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' R' // TDR [12/29]
y2 R U' L U' R2 D' F2 D R2 U2 L' R' // ZBLL [12/41]
*41 STM*

Wow TDR is bad. First Mehta example solve.

Next: D2 L2 B2 R2 F' D2 B L2 B R2 U2 B R B D' R' U L' D U' R'


----------



## tsmosher (Jan 1, 2022)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> Nice solve!
> ___
> 
> *Petrus-Mehta:*
> ...



z2 // Petrus that went awry
R U' B E2 B M' u' M // Dl (8)
u R' E R u R' U2 R u2 // 3QB (9/17)
U L' E2 L U2 L' E2 L // FRE (8/25)
R' U2 R U R' U' R U R' U R // COLL (11/36)
U R2 U2 R2 S' U2 S // fix DR (7/43)
R' U' R S' R' U R S U2 // ELL (9/52)

NEXT: 
B U2 B D2 B U2 B R2 D2 F2 D2 R B' D2 L B D' F' U L


----------



## OtterCuber (Jan 1, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> z2 // Petrus that went awry
> R U' B E2 B M' u' M // Dl (8)
> u R' E R u R' U2 R u2 // 3QB (9/17)
> U L' E2 L U2 L' E2 L // FRE (8/25)
> ...


CFOP
z2 y // inspection
U2 L U F' D2'U L2 U' L' D U R // xcross (BL)
R U' R' U F' U' F // 2nd pair (FR)
U2 R' U2' R U R' U2' R // 3rd pair (BR)
l' U l U2 l' U' l // 4th pair (FL)
(U) S R U R' U' R' F R f' // OLL 32
(U') R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' (U) // Jb

NEXT:
F B2 R2 F2 L2 D F2 U R2 D' B2 D B D' R U2 B2 F' D2 R D


----------



## Cuber2s (Jan 1, 2022)

B2 U F R' D R//cross
U2 R' U2 R U' R' U R//first pair
L U2 L' y' R U' R'//second pair
D2 U' F U F' D2//third pair
y' U' R U' R' U2 y' R' U R//fourth pair
R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' F'//oll
R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R//pll


----------



## OtterCuber (Jan 2, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> F B2 R2 F2 L2 D F2 U R2 D' B2 D B D' R U2 B2 F' D2 R D



CFOP
x2' // inspection
R' D2 U' R' U' F B' R' // cross
(U') r U2 R2 U' R2 U' r' // BR pair
(U') L U L' U2 L U L' U' L U L' // BL pair
U2' L' U L U L' U' L // FL pair
(U2) R' F R F' R U' R' U R U' R' // FR pair
(U2) R' U' F' U F R // OLL 43
(U) R' U R' U' y R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F (U2') // V perm

Next:
D2 L' B2 D2 R U2 R D2 L' B2 R2 B' F U B' U2 R2 U' R2 F


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jan 2, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> Next:
> D2 L' B2 D2 R U2 R D2 L' B2 R2 B' F U B' U2 R2 U' R2 F


*CFOP/ZB:*
z // Inspection
r' D2 U L // Cross [4/4]
U' M F2 M' // P1 [4/8]
U R' U R L U' L' // P2 [7/15]
f R' f' // P3 [3/18]
U F' U' F R U R' U2 R U2' R' // P4+EO [11/29]
y R U R' U R2 D r' U2 r D' R2 U' // ZBLL [12/41]
*41STM*

First CFOP solve of the year was an example solve and I feel like this would be practical for a serious speedsolve.

Next: F2 U' L2 D2 B2 F2 L2 F2 D' R2 D B2 L U2 B' R D2 F' L F L


----------



## carcass (Jan 2, 2022)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> F2 U' L2 D2 B2 F2 L2 F2 D' R2 D B2 L U2 B' R D2 F' L F L


CFOP, 48 STM
x' U2 R2 D R//cross
d' R' U R2 U' R'//first pair
d r U' r' F L' U L//second pair
D2 R U R' u2 L U' L'//third pair
F R' F' R d R' U2 R U R' U' R//fourth pair and EO
y r U2 R r2 F R' F' r2 U2 r'//ZBLL

NEXT SCRAMBLE: R2 U F2 U' R2 D2 R2 D F2 U' R' D' B' L' D2 R B' D' U R' D'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 2, 2022)

carcass said:


> NEXT SCRAMBLE: R2 U F2 U' R2 D2 R2 D F2 U' R' D' B' L' D2 R B' D' U R' D'


CFOP: 53 STM
x2 //inspection
R2 F D L' D' //cross
R B' R' B R' U R //pair 1
R U' R' U2 f' L' f //pair 2
R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2 //pair 3
U L2 U2 L U L' U L2 //pair 4
U F2 R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F2 U2 //ZBLL 

CFOP: 57 STM
x2 //inspection
R2 F D L' D' //cross
R B' R' B R' U R //pair 1
R U' R' U2 f' L' f //pair 2
R U R' U' R U' R' U' L' U' L //pair 3
U' R U' R' //pair 4
U2 f R2 S' U' R2 U' R2 U R2 F' //COLL
R' U R' U' R3 U' R' U R U R2 U' //EPLL

yeah, R3 isn't as bad as I thought.

Next: R2 F' U' R B2 R' D F B2 D' B2 U F2 D' F2 U' B2 D2 L2 D F'


----------



## V Achyuthan (Jan 2, 2022)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> Nice solve!


Thank you


----------



## V Achyuthan (Jan 2, 2022)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: R2 F' U' R B2 R' D F B2 D' B2 U F2 D' F2 U' B2 D2 L2 D F'


z2 y' R' D R D R // Cross
f' L' f // 1st pair
F U F' // EO
U' R' U2 R U R' U2 R2 U' R' // 2nd and 3rd pair multislot
U' L' U L U' L' U' L // 4th pair
y' R' U2 R' F' R U R U' R' F U2 R // ZBLL
41 STM

Next : D2 B' R2 D B2 U' F2 U R2 D' R2 F2 D B R2 F' L' D R' F2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 2, 2022)

V Achyuthan said:


> Next : D2 B' R2 D B2 U' F2 U R2 D' R2 F2 D B R2 F' L' D R' F2


Beginner's Keyhole-stuff into OLL-PLL: 59 STM
L F U F B2 R2 U L2 U2 F2 //cross
R L U2 L' U' R2 F R F' //layer-1
D u2 R U2 R' u' R U2 R' u2 R U' R' u //pF2L-1
U2 R U' R' U' R U' R2 F R F' D2 //pair
U2 F' U' L' U L F //OLL
M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 //PLL

is F2L even that important?

Next: D2 F2 L2 U' B2 U2 F2 U B2 F2 U' F U2 R D R2 B2 U2 B F L'


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 2, 2022)

Cubing Forever said:


> Beginner's Keyhole-stuff into OLL-PLL: 59 STM
> L F U F B2 R2 U L2 U2 F2 //cross
> R L U2 L' U' R2 F R F' //layer-1
> D u2 R U2 R' u' R U2 R' u2 R U' R' u //pF2L-1
> ...



z2 y
//edges FTVL NOIG ARGD XC
//corners EMJX HTPC

R F' U' L S' L S L2 U F R' //UF-BU-DL-DR-BL
U M' F M' R' U M U' R F' M U' //UF-RB-RF-FL-RU
U M D S' U' S D M' D2 //UF-UL-BD-RU-DF
[R U' R' U, M']

[R U : [R' D R, U2]]
[U R' : [F2, R D' R' D]]
[U' D R' : [R' D R, U']]
[D' : [R D R', U']]

R2 F R U R U' R' F' R U2 R' U2 R U //parity 

recon
Next: L2 F' L2 B' U R2 L' U' F U2 L2 D2 F2 R2 B' L2 D2 R2 F


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 2, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: L2 F' L2 B' U R2 L' U' F U2 L2 D2 F2 R2 B' L2 D2 R2 F


Mehta-TDR: 47 STM
R2 D' F L' U R B2 R' //FB
u L D2 u' R U2 R' //3QB
u2 U R' F R F' R U' R' //EOLE
R2 U' R2 U R' U' R D R' U R D' //TDR
U2 R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2 U' //ZBLL

Next: R' B2 U2 L' D2 B2 U2 F2 R' B2 L2 B' D R' F L2 D2 U2 F' L2


----------



## V Achyuthan (Jan 2, 2022)

Cubing Forever said:


> R' B2 U2 L' D2 B2 U2 F2 R' B2 L2 B' D R' F L2 D2 U2 F' L2


z2 R B' D2 L F' L' F // 222
B2 L' B2 L // 223
R' U R' // pair
U' S' U' R U R' U' S R // EOpair
U R U R2 U2 R U2 R // L3P
y' r2 U' F U' R2 F' U2 r2 U F' U // ZBLL
42 STM

Next : U B F2 D B2 U F2 L2 D R2 D2 L F U' R' U' R' B R'


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 2, 2022)

V Achyuthan said:


> z2 R B' D2 L F' L' F // 222
> B2 L' B2 L // 223
> R' U R' // pair
> U' S' U' R U R' U' S R // EOpair
> ...


z2 y
//edges GBJR ADVL NOLC
//corners UNGJ TAVE

L S U' S' U' M U' M' U' L' //UF-RU-UB-LF-BD
U2 L S' M' U' M S U L' U2 //UF-UL-DF-DR-BL
E F' R F' E F R E' R2 E' F //UF-RB-RF-BL-UR

[U R : [R U' R', D]]
[R B R' U' D' : [R D R', U2]]
[R' D' R : [D, R U' R']]
[R': [F2, R D' R' D]]

R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' //parity

recon

Next: F2 D R B U2 R2 D2 L F R2 F' L2 B' R2 B2 D2 B U2 B U


----------



## tsmosher (Jan 2, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> z2 y
> //edges GBJR ADVL NOLC
> //corners UNGJ TAVE
> 
> ...



F' u' F // CPline (3)
u' R' u' U' R' r2 U M2 // dM (8/11)
U2 u' R u' R // 3QB (5/16)
R' U R' U' R // pair (5/21)
U' r U M U R' U' r U' r' // EO (10/31)
U' R U' R' U R U' R' // LS (8/39)
U S R2 S' R2 // DRS (5/44)
R2 U R U' R' U' R U2 R U' R2 U' R2 U' // 2GLL (14/58)

NEXT: 
D' F2 U' F2 R2 D' L2 F2 D2 R2 L' F2 D L' D B' L2 D' R' F


----------



## V Achyuthan (Jan 2, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> D' F2 U' F2 R2 D' L2 F2 D2 R2 L' F2 D L' D B' L2 D' R' F


x y' x' B F' D' R' L' D' R U2 R U2 R // x-cross one move offset
U L U2 L' U' L U L' // 2nd pair
U2 R U' R' F U2 F2 L' U' L U2 F U' R // 3rd pair
f R' f' // 4th pair
R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' // PLL
50 STM
Some crazy stuff lol

Next : B L' D' L2 B' L2 F' L D' U2 R2 L D2 B2 R D2 F2 L2 F2


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 2, 2022)

V Achyuthan said:


> x y' x' B F' D' R' L' D' R U2 R U2 R // x-cross one move offset
> U L U2 L' U' L U L' // 2nd pair
> U2 R U' R' F U2 F2 L' U' L U2 F U' R // 3rd pair
> f R' f' // 4th pair
> ...


z2 y
//edges ALBD SOJU NCQB
//corners CXFS BOGU QC

U2 M' U' M U' L U M' U' M L' //UF-UL-BL-UB-DF
M2 F R F' M2 F' M' F2 r' F' //UF-RD-RF-LF-DB
R U' R S' R S' R' S2 R' U R' //UF-RB-UR-LD-UB


[U' R' D R : [R D' R', U]]
[U' R' U : [R U' R', D]]
[U' : [R D' R', U2]]
[D R : [R D' R', U]]
[D : [R D' R', U']]

R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R //parity

recon

Next: R U2 F' L2 B R2 F' R' D' L2 D2 B' R2 F2 B' U2 F L2


----------



## V Achyuthan (Jan 2, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: R U2 F' L2 B R2 F' R' D' L2 D2 B' R2 F2 B' U2 F L2


z2 D2 B D R D2 // 222
U R' F2 R U' F2 // 223
f R' f' // BR edge
U2 S' U' S U R2 U' R2 // EODBR
U2 R U R' U R' U' R U R2 U R' // L3P
R U2 R2 U' S R2 S U' R2 U2 R // ZBLL
Petrus-VDBR
45 STM
42 with cancellations

Next : D F U' F R2 U L2 D L' U2 B2 U B2 R2 U' B2 D F2 U' D'


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Jan 2, 2022)

V Achyuthan said:


> Next : D F U' F R2 U L2 D L' U2 B2 U B2 R2 U' B2 D F2 U' D'


// Looked good for ZZ so yeah
F' D' F' D' R D2 U L' U2 L D L U' L' D2 // EOline cancelling into pseudo left block
U' R' U2 R2 U R U' R' U R U R' // Right block
f U F' U' f' L F L2 U' L F L' U' L U L F' L2 U L // OCLL cancelling into PLL
U2 L2 // Finish, 49 STM

Next: L2 R2 D' B2 R2 B2 D U R2 D' F' U' R F L' R2 D2 U B U2


----------



## tsmosher (Jan 2, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> // Looked good for ZZ so yeah
> F' D' F' D' R D2 U L' U2 L D L U' L' D2 // EOline cancelling into pseudo left block
> U' R' U2 R2 U R U' R' U R U R' // Right block
> f U F' U' f' L F L2 U' L F L' U' L U L F' L2 U L // OCLL cancelling into PLL
> ...



x2
F2 L R' U R F' R' // EO Mixed Cross (7)
L' U' L (U D') L' U' L
R' U R D L' U2 L
U' L U' L' R' U R
L U' L' U' L U2 L' // ZZF2L (28/35)
U2 R' U2 R F U' R' U' R U F' // COLL (11/46)
d M2 U' M U2 M U' // 4c (7/53)

NEXT: 
D' F D L' U R B2 U' D2 B' R2 B2 D2 B' R2 B2 D2 F' U2


----------



## WoowyBaby (Jan 2, 2022)

L F' B2 U' // EO + 3 Pairs
R2 B2 // Two Squares
(L R2 F R) // F2L-1 in 10
(R U2 B U2 * B') // Domino
(U2 R' U2) // 3c Left
* B2 D F' D' B2 D F D' (8-1)

Final Solution: L F' B2 U' R2 B2 U2 R U2 B' D F' D' B2 D F U2 D' B' U2 R2 F' R2 L' (24 moves)

Just do these 7 moves L F' B2 U' R2 F2 B2 after the scramble and see for yourself how much this does and how close to solved this looks lmao.

10 moves to F2L-1 and 17 moves to 3c is also pretty cool.

Next: R' F' R2 D2 R2 D' R2 B2 D F2 U B2 U' B' U' F2 D' L2 F' U'


----------



## OtterCuber (Jan 3, 2022)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: R' F' R2 D2 R2 D' R2 B2 D F2 U B2 U' B' U' F2 D' L2 F' U'



*CFOP *
y // inspection
D' U' F' R' U F R2 U2 B2 U R U' R' // xcross (FR)
U' R' U' R U R' U2 R // 2nd pair (BR)
y' F U2 R U R' U F' // 3rd pair (FL)
U R' F R F' R U' R' // 4th pair (FR)
(U2) R' U' F U R U' R' F' R // OLL 31
U' // AUF PLL skip!

Next:
F R2 D' R U L B2 U F' U2 F' B U2 R2 B R2 F2 L2 B2 R2 U


----------



## V Achyuthan (Jan 3, 2022)

WoowyBaby said:


> R' F' R2 D2 R2 D' R2 B2 D F2 U B2 U' B' U' F2 D' L2 F' U'


R2 F2 D' R2 B' U' F' // FB
r2 U' r U' M' // dM
R U' R' // edge
E' R U' B U' B' R' D' // Last pair + ZBLS
L U' R' U L' U' R U' // ZBLL
31 STM with some random method

Next : U L2 B2 U' R2 F2 U B2 U L' U F2 D' L D' F' D B R'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 3, 2022)

V Achyuthan said:


> Next : U L2 B2 U' R2 F2 U B2 U L' U F2 D' L D' F' D B R'


CFOP: 54 STM
R' D' B' R2 U2 R2 D F' D' //xcross
R U2 R' U2 R U' R' //pair 2
U2 L F' L' F L' U L //pair 3
U2 L' B L B' L U' L' //pair 4
r U R' U R U2 r' //OLL
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U'//PLL

Now that's what I'd call the perfect CFOP solve. Plannable xcross, easy F2L, fatsune into T perm.

Next: R L F2 U R D2 F B2 L2 B2 U F2 D' B2 U2 L2 D' R2 D2 F' R


----------



## V Achyuthan (Jan 3, 2022)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: R L F2 U R D2 F B2 L2 B2 U F2 D' B2 U2 L2 D' R2 D2 F' R


D F' M' F' l D // Cross
U S R' S' // 1st pair
U2 R U R' U2 F' U F // 2nd pair
U L U' L2 U' L U' L F' L' F // 3rd and 4th pair
y R2 U' R U F' U2 R' U2 R F U' R U2 // ZBLL
42 STM

Next : R2 B2 U L2 D2 B2 F2 D' B2 D' R D2 L' F2 D B' R' B2 D' F


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 3, 2022)

V Achyuthan said:


> Next : R2 B2 U L2 D2 B2 F2 D' B2 D' R D2 L' F2 D B' R' B2 D' F


OH CFOP: 53 STM
r U' r U r U F2 //cross
U' R U' R' U' L U L' //pair 1
L' U2 L U L' U2 L //pair 2
R U2 R' U y L' U' L //pair 3
U2 R U R' U' R U R' //pair 4
r' U2 R U R' U r //OLLCP
M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 M' //EPLL

OH CFOP with VLS: 53 STM
r U' r U r U F2 //cross
U' R U' R' U' L U L' //pair 1
L' U2 L U L' U2 L //pair 2
R U2 R' U y L' U' L //pair 3
U S' R U R' S U2 R U2 R' U R U R' //VLS+CP
U M2 U' M2 U' M' U2 M2 U2 M' //EPLL

OH ZZ: 44 STM
F U' D L' B D R' D' //EOArrow
R' U R2 U R' U L U L2 //pair+square
U' R' U2 R U R' U' R //pair 3
U' L' U' L U2 L' U L //pair 4
U2 x R2 D2 R U2 R' D2 R U2 R f //ZBLL

Next: F B U' L2 U2 L D' F' L' F' U2 B U2 D2 B' R2 B' D2 F2 R2


----------



## V Achyuthan (Jan 3, 2022)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: F B U' L2 U2 L D' F' L' F' U2 B U2 D2 B' R2 B' D2 F2 R2


B U B' D' F D // EO 1/2cross
U' L2 u L2 u' L2 // 1st pair
U2 R U R' // 2nd pair
U L' U L R' U R // 3rd pair
y' R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R2 // Last F2L pair
R' U2 R U R' U R // COLL
y L' U' L U M2 U2 M2 U L' U L // L4E
49 STM
48 with cancellation

Next : R2 L' F2 B D' L' B2 R' D R2 B2 R L2 U2 R F2 U2 L D2 L F2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 3, 2022)

V Achyuthan said:


> Next : R2 L' F2 B D' L' B2 R' D R2 B2 R L2 U2 R F2 U2 L D2 L F2


CFOP: 49 STM
D2 L' F' L2 D' F u R U R' F' L F L' u2 R U' R' F' U2 F //21 move xxcross
y2 U' S R S' //pair 3
U2 R' U' R U' R f' U' f //ZBLS
U' F U R' U' R F' R' U' R U R' U R U' //ZBLL

CEOR: 47 STM
y x' //inspection
//3-1 tracing
U' F' U F u R S //CPLine
R2 u' R' E R' u' r2 E2 R' U' r2 //EO223
U' R U R' U R' U2 R U' R' U' R //RB
U2 R' U2 R2 U' R U' R U' R U' R' U2 R2 U R2 U' //2GLL

Next: D B2 D' L2 U' F2 R2 U2 B2 F2 L D' B L B2 D U' R U'


----------



## V Achyuthan (Jan 3, 2022)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: D B2 D' L2 U' F2 R2 U2 B2 F2 L D' B L B2 D U' R U'


U' R U L2 D2 // arrow
L U R' U F R F' // RB
U F' L' F L U L' M U' M' // xxx-cross
F U' F' U' L' U' L // Last pair
y F R U' R' U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' U' R U2 R' U' F' U2 // ZBLL
48 STM

Next : B2 U2 F2 L2 D L2 D F2 L2 U2 L2 F2 L' B' R2 D L' U' B' L2 U


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 3, 2022)

V Achyuthan said:


> Next : B2 U2 F2 L2 D L2 D F2 L2 U2 L2 F2 L' B' R2 D L' U' B' L2 U


Mehta-6CP: 33 STM
x2 //inspection
r U' r' U' R2 //FB
d' R' U2 u R' E' R' //3QB
E' R U R' U' R U' R' //EOLE+6CO
U' R2 U R2 //6CP
D M' U2 M' U' M U2 M U //L5EP

that's a sick scramble!!

Next: U' R2 U2 F B L' D' R B' L2 B2 U2 F2 D' R2 D' F2 L2 U R2 U


----------



## V Achyuthan (Jan 3, 2022)

Cubing Forever said:


> U' R2 U2 F B L' D' R B' L2 B2 U2 F2 D' R2 D' F2 L2 U R2 U


x2 L F' L D // 222
R' U2 R L2 U2 B2 // 223
y2 S R' U' R U R S' // EOpair
R' U' R U' R' U' R // LXS
R D' R' U R2 D' r' D2 r' U' r2 D' R2 // ZBLL
37 STM
36 STM with cancellation

Next : U2 B L2 F' D2 R2 B2 R2 F2 U2 R2 D2 U' R D F2 L' D' F U' F


----------



## tsmosher (Jan 3, 2022)

V Achyuthan said:


> x2 L F' L D // 222
> R' U2 R L2 U2 B2 // 223
> y2 S R' U' R U R S' // EOpair
> R' U' R U' R' U' R // LXS
> ...



z2 x
L' E2 F' R2 F R2 b2 // 222 (7)
U R B' // 223 (3/10)
R' U2 R2 U2 R' // EOpair (5/15)
U' R' U R U R' // LS (6/21)
R U2 R' U' R U' R' // COLL (7/28)
S R2' S' R2 U' S R2' S' r2 // L5EP (9/37)
E M2 E' // fix centers (3/40)
U' R2 // untransform (2/42)

x' z' y'
B' u L2 D2 r' S // pFB (6)
r U2 r U2 M' // dM + FRE (5/11)
U' R U R' U2 S R S' R' F R U R U' F' // EOpair (15/26)
U' R U' R' U R U R' // LS (8/34)
r' F' r U' r' F2 r // COLL (7/41)
(S R2' S' R2) U' S R2' S' // L5EP (8/49)
M2 E M2 E' // fix centers (4/53)

y x'
F' u R U' E2 S r2 // FB (7)
U' R E' R u' R2 u' U' R E // belt (10/17)
R' U R U f' U' f // EOpair (7/24)
R U2 R2 U2 R U2 R // LS (7/31)
R U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' // COLL (11/42) 
U2 (R U R' U) R' U' R' U' (R2 U2 R) // L5EP (12/54) - COLL path 26.6 MCC
// F R2 U' R2 U' R2 U R2 F' // JTLE (9/40)
// U' R2' F R U R U' R' F' R U2 R' U2 R U // PLL (15/55) - JTLE path 30.4 MCC

NEXT: 
F' R2 B2 L2 F R2 D2 F' D2 R2 U2 R B' U R2 B U2 L' D' B2 R


----------



## OtterCuber (Jan 3, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> F' R2 B2 L2 F R2 D2 F' D2 R2 U2 R B' U R2 B U2 L' D' B2 R



*CFOP*
z' // inspection
L U L D' F' // cross
R' U' R U' R' U R // BR pair
d R' U R U' R' U R // BR pair
R U' R' U2 R U R' // FR pair
U' L U2 L2' U' L2 U' L' // FL pair
(U) R U R' U R' F R F' R U2 R' // OLL 10
(U') R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' (U') // Jb

Next:
D2 B2 L2 F L2 F U2 B' F U2 L2 R D' U2 R' F L B' R' F R2


----------



## V Achyuthan (Jan 4, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> D2 B2 L2 F L2 F U2 B' F U2 L2 R D' U2 R' F L B' R' F R2


y L2 F' B R' // cross
D U R U2 R' D' // 1st pair
y U' R' U R // 2nd pair
U2 M F M' // 3rd pair
y U' L U2 L2 U' L2 F U' F' L' // ZBLS
y R' U2 R F U' R' U R U R' U R U' F' U' // ZBLL
43 STM

Next : 
U2 F2 L2 D2 R D2 L U2 L2 R' U2 B D2 U R' U' B2 L D' U


----------



## GodCubing (Jan 4, 2022)

x' // nspect
U2 B U2 R' F // FB 5
U R2 U R U2 R U M2 U2 M U2 R U' R' // SB 14
U' L' U' L U' L' U2 L //CMLL 8
U' M' U M U M2 U' M U2 M U2 M2 //LSE 12
39 STM

NEXT: F2 L2 D2 B2 R2 U L2 B2 U L2 U2 L' U2 B' D B' L F2 U R2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 4, 2022)

GodCubing said:


> NEXT: F2 L2 D2 B2 R2 U L2 B2 U L2 U2 L' U2 B' D B' L F2 U R2


Mehta-TDR: 46 STM
x2 y2 //inspection
U M2 U' B2 //FB
u2 R' u2 R2 u R2 //3QB
E F R' F' R //EOLE
R U' R' U' R U R' U' R U2 R' //DCAL
S R2' S' R2 //insert edge
u F R U' R' S U' R U f' U R2 F R F' R //ZBLL

Next: D2 B U2 F D2 U2 F L2 B2 F2 U L' U' L' U L B' D2 U


----------



## tsmosher (Jan 4, 2022)

Cubing Forever said:


> Mehta-TDR: 46 STM
> x2 y2 //inspection
> U M2 U' B2 //FB
> u2 R' u2 R2 u R2 //3QB
> ...



x
R' r' U r S2 // almost FB (5)
R' E2 R2 u2 R U' R2 U R U' R U R' U' R // NMSB (15/20)
F' r U r' U' r' F r // CLL (8/28)
U M U' M // EOLRb (4/32)
U' M D2 M' D2 U' // 4c (6/38)
E2 M' E2 R r // fix centers & untransform (5/43)



Spoiler: Petrus finish



U M2 U2 M' U' M' U2 M' U' M' // EODB (10/24)
R U R' U' R // LS (5/29)
U R2' D' R U' R' D R U R // COLL (10/39)
U' M U2 M U M' U2 M' // L5EP (8/47)
U R2' // un-transform (2/49)



NEXT:
U' F' U2 F2 L2 B' D2 B2 L2 B' L2 F' R2 L' U' B D U' B2 U'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 4, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> U' F' U2 F2 L2 B' D2 B2 L2 B' L2 F' R2 L' U' B D U' B2 U'


ZZ-A: 46 STM
L' F U' D' L2 B' U' R2 U' L U' L B2 U2 B2 //xEOcross
U M F M' //pair 2
D2 U L U2 L' U' L U' L' U' L U' L' D2 //pseudoslot
S' R' U' R S U' R' U F' U F R U2 //ZBLL

Next: U R L F2 U2 B' L' D R B2 L D2 F2 L' B2 R2 B2 L' D2 L'


----------



## OtterCuber (Jan 4, 2022)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: D2 B U2 F D2 U2 F L2 B2 F2 U L' U' L' U L B' D2 U



*CFOP*
x2 y // inspection
D' L U D R' U2 L2 D2 L U' L' // xcross (BL)
L' U L U F U F' // FL
R' U' R U2 R' U R U' R' U R // BR
(U') R U R' U2 R U' R' U R U' R' // FR
l' U' L U' L' U L U' L' U2 l // OLL 53
(U2) F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' (U2) // Y

Next:
B U R2 D2 U2 R' U2 L F2 L2 U2 R' F' U B2 D' L' B2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 4, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> Next:
> B U R2 D2 U2 R' U2 L F2 L2 U2 R' F' U B2 D' L' B2


APB: 50 STM
y' //inspection
F2 r B' U S U' S' //FB
r R U r U2 r' //dM
U' R2 U R //pair setup
U' R F R U R' U' F' //EOPair
U' R' U' R U R U' R U' R' U R U' R' //LXS
U2 r U2 R2 F R F' R U2 r' U' //ZBLL

yeah APB is sick.

Next: F' D B' R' B' L2 U' B L U L2 F2 D L2 U D2 B2 D' F2


----------



## V Achyuthan (Jan 4, 2022)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: F' D B' R' B' L2 U' B L U L2 F2 D L2 U D2 B2 D' F2


APB
x2 U' F M U B F // FB
U' r U R' U r2 // dM
D R' U' R D' // Pair
R U' R' f' U' f // EO
U S' U2 S U' R U R' // LXS
R U' L' U R2 U2 L U' L' U2 L R // ZBLL
U // AUF
44 STM
39 STM with cancellations

Next : D' R' B R F R U' L' D' F L2 B' D2 B2 L2 D2 F U2 D2 B' D2


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jan 4, 2022)

V Achyuthan said:


> Next : D' R' B R F R U' L' D' F L2 B' D2 B2 L2 D2 F U2 D2 B' D2


*APB*:
x // Inspection
B D F // FB [3/3] lol
M' U' M' U' M' U M // dM [7/10]
z' y' d R2 U' R' S' U S // EOpair [7/17]
R U R' U R U' R' // LXS [7/24]
R U' R2 U2 D' R U R' U D R2 U R' // ZBLL [13/37]
*37 STM *35 with cancellations

Next: U' L2 R2 F2 D F2 U' R2 D B2 U L2 R' F U L2 U' B' L' U' F'


----------



## V Achyuthan (Jan 4, 2022)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> Next: U' L2 R2 F2 D F2 U' R2 D B2 U L2 R' F U L2 U' B' L' U' F'


x D2 F U R D2 B // FB
r U r' U' r2 U2 r // dM
E' R U' R' E // Pair
R U2 R' U2 S' U' S // EO
U' R' U' R2 U R // LXS
y R' U2 R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R' U' // ZBLL
41 STM

Next : U' F2 L' U' B' R2 L D2 L2 F' R2 B' L2 F D2 R2 F2 D' R'


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jan 4, 2022)

V Achyuthan said:


> Next : U' F2 L' U' B' R2 L D2 L2 F' R2 B' L2 F D2 R2 F2 D' R'


*APB*:
y x' // Inspection
R2 E B2 // FB [3/3] lol pt.2
U2 r R U r2 // dM [5/8]
R' U' R2 // Pair [3/11]
U f U R' U' f' // EOpair [6/17]
U' R U' R2 U2 R' U2 R // LXS [8/25]
y' R U R' F' U' r' F2 r U F U // ZBLL [11/36]
*36 STM*

y x' // Inspection
R2 E B2 // FB [3/3]
U2 r R U r2 // dM [5/8]
d z x' // Pair [1/9]
S' R U R' S // EOpair [5/14]
U' R' U' R // LXS [4/18]
y' f' L' U L U' f R U R' U' R U' R' U2 // ZBLL [14/32]
*32 STM*

Let's go! Even better than this solve!

Next: U2 L2 F2 R B2 R2 B2 R' B2 R D2 F2 U' R' D2 F' L' U' L R U'


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jan 4, 2022)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> Next: U2 L2 F2 R B2 R2 B2 R' B2 R D2 F2 U' R' D2 F' L' U' L R U'


FreeFOP: 45 STM
Inpection: x2
Cross: R2 B'
Keyhole: D R' F R F' D'
2nd Pair: R' U R U2 L U' L'
3rd Pair: R' U' R U R' U' R
Insert Cross piece: M' U M U' M' U2 M
4th Pair: U R U2 R'
1LLL: U r' R2 U2 R' U' R U' R' U' M'
AUF: U2



F' U2 B2 U' R2 F2 U L2 F2 R2 U' R' D L' B L U' B U L'


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jan 4, 2022)

CubableYT said:


> F' U2 B2 U' R2 F2 U L2 F2 R2 U' R' D L' B L U' B U L'


CFOP: 43 STM
Inpection: X'
XCross: R U L D F2
2nd Pair: X' U R' U' R U2 f R' f'
3rd Pair: D R U R' D'
4th Pair: y U' L' U' L U' L' U' L
1LLL: U R U2 R' U' F' U F U R' U' F' U F R2 U' R'
Next: F2 U2 L U R L2 F D' B2 D F2 U' L2 F2 D' B2 U F2 R U'


----------



## tsmosher (Jan 4, 2022)

CubableYT said:


> CFOP: 43 STM
> Inpection: X'
> XCross: R U L D F2
> 2nd Pair: X' U R' U' R U2 f R' f'
> ...



z2
u r F M2 r' u2 R u' // FB (8)
S R2 S' R r // transformed SS (5/13)
U2 R U2 R f' U' f // CLL2 (7/20)
M2 U' M' U M' // 4a (5/25)
U2 M2 // 4b (2/27)
U' M' U2 M // 4c (4/31)
U' R' U // AUF (3/34)

NEXT: 
R' U R' B' R2 D' F' L U2 B2 R2 U R2 F2 U R2 U' B2 U' F2


----------



## OtterCuber (Jan 4, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> z2
> u r F M2 r' u2 R u' // FB (8)
> S R2 S' R r // transformed SS (5/13)
> U2 R U2 R f' U' f // CLL2 (7/20)
> ...



CFOP
L U2 F R' D y' R U' R' // xcross (FR)
U2 L U2 L2' U' L // 2nd pair (FL)
U2 L U2' L F' L' F L' // 3rd pair (BL)
y U2 R U2 R' R' F R F' // 4th pair (FR)
(U') R U2' R2' F R F' R U2' R' // OLL 35
(U2') R' U R' U' y R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F (U) // V

CFOP
L F D' L U' L' D2 B // xcross (FR)
y (U2) R U2' R' U' R U R' // 2nd pair (FR)
y (U2) R U' R2' U R // 3rd pair (BR)
(U2') R U R' // 4th pair (FR)
S R U R' U R U2 R' U2 S' // OLL 11
x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 x' (U') // Aa

Next:
U2 F2 D R2 D F2 R' D2 R2 F' R2 L2 D2 B' R2 F R2 B' R' F2


----------



## tsmosher (Jan 4, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> CFOP
> L U2 F R' D y' R U' R' // xcross (FR)
> U2 L U2 L2' U' L // 2nd pair (FL)
> U2 L U2' L F' L' F L' // 3rd pair (BL)
> ...



x' // ZZ-VH
B U B' R' D' R D // EOArrow (7)
R U2 R' U' R U2 R'
U2 R' U R L U' L'
U' R' U2 R U R' U' R
L U2 L2' U' L2 U' L' // F2L (29/36)
U' R' U2 R U F R' U R U' F' // COLL (11/47)
U2 F2 U' r2 F2 R2 U' F2 r2 U' // L5EP (10/57)

NEXT: 
B2 F2 L2 U2 B2 F2 U R2 B2 D U2 R' D' L2 D2 F D B' R B'


----------



## V Achyuthan (Jan 5, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> B2 F2 L2 U2 B2 F2 U R2 B2 D U2 R' D' L2 D2 F D B' R B'


y B' R' U' R' F L D2 U' L' U L // pseudo x-cross
U' F' U' F D2 U R U' R' u'// xx-cross
y' U2 L' U2 L U L' U' L // 3rd pair
U R' U2 R2 U R2 F' U F R // ZBLS
R U R' U R U2 R' // OCLL
d x' R2 D2 R' U' R D2 R' U R' // PLL
56 STM

Next : F2 L B' L2 B2 R F D2 L B2 U' D2 B2 L2 U' R2 U' F2 L2 U'


----------



## OtterCuber (Jan 5, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> x' // ZZ-VH
> B U B' R' D' R D // EOArrow (7)
> R U2 R' U' R U2 R'
> U2 R' U R L U' L'
> ...


*
CFOP 49 STM*
z2 y // inspection
R U R' L' U B2 R3 U' R' // xcross (FR)
R' U2' R U f' L f // 2nd pair (BL)
d' L U L' U2 L U' L' // 3rd pair (BL)
U' R U R' // 4th pair (FR)
(U) R' F R U R' F' R F U' F' // OLL 14
(U') M2' U M2' U2 M2' U M2' // H

Next:
R' D F L R2 B2 R U2 B2 D2 B2 L D2 U2 B F2 U L' F2 U' R'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 5, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> Next:
> R' D F L R2 B2 R U2 B2 D2 B2 L D2 U2 B F2 U L' F2 U' R'


APB: 49 STM
D B2 R' B F' L' F' //FB
r2 U' R U' r2 //dM
U' R' U //pair creation
R2 S R S' U' R' U' R //EOPair
U R U' R' U R U R' //LXS
U' R U R' U R U2 R' //OCLL
x z R2 F R F' R U2 r' U r U2 //PLL

Next: D' R2 U B2 D' F2 L2 D L2 R2 B2 R F' L2 D2 L2 R U2 R' F U


----------



## tsmosher (Jan 5, 2022)

Cubing Forever said:


> APB: 49 STM
> D B2 R' B F' L' F' //FB
> r2 U' R U' r2 //dM
> U' R' U //pair creation
> ...



y
r F u' R U M U2 M // FB (8)
U2 R' u' R U2 R' u2 // 3QB (7)
U' B L U2 L' B' U R2 // EOsquare (8/23)
R U R' U' R U2 R' // LS (7/30)
F R U' R' U R U R' U R U' R' F' // COLL (13/43)
M2 U' M U2 M' U' r2 // EPLL (7/50)
E2 // AEF (1/51)

NEXT: 
R' L' U R U2 D' R' U2 B R2 F2 D2 R2 F2 U2 F2 L' U2 D2 F2 D2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 5, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> R' L' U R U2 D' R' U2 B R2 F2 D2 R2 F2 U2 F2 L' U2 D2 F2 D2


APB: 48 STM
y2 x //inspection
D2 R2 L' B L' R2 U' M2 U2 F' //FB
F' U2 F U M U r2 //dM
U2 R' U' R U' R' //pair creation
U f R' f' r U R' U' M //EOPair
R2 U' R2 U R2 U R2 //LXS
U' R' U2 R U R' U R U2 //ZBLL

a lot of mistakes and inefficiencies here, short LXS and antisune saved the solve.

Next: B2 U B2 D2 L2 U' B2 D' F2 R2 F' R' F R' U' R' D F D R


----------



## V Achyuthan (Jan 5, 2022)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: B2 U B2 D2 L2 U' B2 D' F2 R2 F' R' F R' U' R' D F D R


F' U' B2 R2 B' // EO
U2 L' D2 U R D // 122 square
R2 U r2 // 222 extension
R U' D R2 D' // dFL pair
R' U R' U2 R2 // dFR pair + DR edge
U' R' U' R U R' U2 R // dBR pair
U M' U2 M // Permute all edges
y' R2 F R U R' U' R' F' R' U' R2 U2 R U2 R U // ZBLL
52 STM
Probably a new method. 

Next : B D2 R' F2 R' U2 B2 R' B2 U2 R2 U' F2 D' B R' D L' D2 U'


----------



## WoowyBaby (Jan 5, 2022)

V Achyuthan said:


> Next : B D2 R' F2 R' U2 B2 R' B2 U2 R2 U' F2 D' B R' D L' D2 U'


B' U' D2 F' R' D R D2 R // EO Cross
L' U L U R' U R U2 R U R' // Right Block
L' U L U' L' U L2 U' L' U L U' L' // Left Block
L' U' L U' L' U2 L U' x L2 F' L' F L' U2 l U' l' U2 // Last Layer
(41 HTM)

Next: B U' R' U2 D' R' B' R2 B' U B2 D' R2 D R2 F2 U D' B2


----------



## V Achyuthan (Jan 5, 2022)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: B U' R' U2 D' R' B' R2 B' U B2 D' R2 D R2 F2 U D' B2


R2 L U' L' F' // EO
D' // 122
U2 r2 // 222 extension
R U L U2 R U' L' // Pair
U M U2 M' // DB edge
R' E' F' U' F E // Last 2 pairs
R' U' R2 U R2 U' R' // Permute all edges
y2 F U R2 D' R U' R' D R2 F' R' U R // ZBLL
45 STM

Next : L' F2 L' F2 R' D2 R B2 D2 F2 D2 R2 F U' L B F D2 R U2 L'


----------



## tsmosher (Jan 5, 2022)

V Achyuthan said:


> R2 L U' L' F' // EO
> D' // 122
> U2 r2 // 222 extension
> R U L U2 R U' L' // Pair
> ...



z2
F' u' F // CP line (3)
R' U' u2 R u' // FBCP (5/8)
r2 U r' U r2 // SSq (5/13)
R U' M U' M' U2 M2 // EOdM (7/20)
R' U2 R // F2L (3/23)
r' F' r U' r' F2 r // 2GLL (7/30)
U2 // AUF (1/31)

NEXT:
U L' D' B' L' U' B2 D F2 U2 D2 B' U2 D2 L2 F2 B' R2 L2 D2


----------



## OtterCuber (Jan 5, 2022)

V Achyuthan said:


> L' F2 L' F2 R' D2 R B2 D2 F2 D2 R2 F U' L B F D2 R U2 L'


x2 // inspection
L' D' F U2 L' D' U' B F // xcross
y U R' U2' R U' R' U R // 2nd pair (BR)
U' R U' R' U' L U' L' // 3rd pair (BL)
U' R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair (FR)
U2 r U R' U R U' R' U R U2 r' // OLL 54
U2' x R2 F R F' R U2 r' U r U2 x' U // Ja



tsmosher said:


> U L' D' B' L' U' B2 D F2 U2 D2 B' U2 D2 L2 F2 B' R2 L2 D2


x2 // inspection
L2 D' R2 D' r' U r U L2 // xcross (FR)
y' U' L U L' U2 L U L' // 2nd pair (BL)
L' U L U' L' U L // 3rd pair (FL)
R U' R' U2 F' U' F // 4th pair (FR)
(U) r' D' r U' r' D r2 U' r' U r U r' // OLL 30
(U) x R2 F R F' R U2 r' U r U2 x' U (U') // Ja

Next:
L F R2 U L2 D B2 U' L2 D2 B2 R2 F2 U2 R B2 U' L2 B' D' B2


----------



## carcass (Jan 5, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> L F R2 U L2 D B2 U' L2 D2 B2 R2 F2 U2 R B2 U' L2 B' D' B2


weird petrus, 34 STM
F U F' L' D B U2 R' U2 L2 U'//br and eo
z y'//reorientation
U2 R2 U2 R' U' R'//dfR
U2 R' U' R//last pair
y' S R' U' F R' F' R2 U F R F' U2 S'//zbll

NEXT SCRAMBLE: D2 U2 B' F2 D2 U2 R2 B F2 R2 U2 L U' R' D2 B2 D2 U B' D' F2


----------



## V Achyuthan (Jan 6, 2022)

carcass said:


> NEXT SCRAMBLE: D2 U2 B' F2 D2 U2 R2 B F2 R2 U2 L U' R' D2 B2 D2 U B' D' F2


z2 D' R2 U' L S z' // cross
R U M' B' r' // 1st pair
U2 R' U2 L' U' L U R // 2nd pair
U2 R' U' D' R U' R' D R // 3rd and 4th pair
r R D R' U R U' D' L' U R' U' x' U // ZBLL
40 STM

Next : D2 B2 L' B2 L D2 L' B2 L2 B2 U2 D' B2 F D2 L B L' R2 U


----------



## tsmosher (Jan 6, 2022)

V Achyuthan said:


> z2 D' R2 U' L S z' // cross
> R U M' B' r' // 1st pair
> U2 R' U2 L' U' L U R // 2nd pair
> U2 R' U' D' R U' R' D R // 3rd and 4th pair
> ...



x' // for @zzoomer 
F' R2 D' B' R2 U F2 U2 L2 // EOcross + 1 + 1c (9)
(U' D) L' U L D u2 // p2 & rotate to back (6/15)
U L' U L U L' U' L // p3 (8/23)
U' R U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' // LS (9/32)
R U L U' R U' L' U' L U' L' // COLL (11/43)
M2 U M U2 M' U M2 // EPLL (7/50)

NEXT: 
R2 B L B' F L2 U2 L2 D2 F L2 F2 R2 F' D L F D2 U F' R


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 6, 2022)

V Achyuthan said:


> Next : D2 B2 L' B2 L D2 L' B2 L2 B2 U2 D' B2 F D2 L B L' R2 U


APB: 52 STM
D L' B F' U' F2 B //FB
r U M2 U' r //dM
R2 U R U' R //pair creation
U R' f' U' f R2 S R' S' //EOPair
S' U2 S U2 R U R' U2 R U2 R' //LXS
U R U' R' U' R U R D R' U R D' R2 U' //ZBLL

I'm getting better and better at this. Just need to cut the laziness and learn full LXS

Next: ninja'd



tsmosher said:


> R2 B L B' F L2 U2 L2 D2 F L2 F2 R2 F' D L F D2 U F' R


APB: 48 STM
y //inspection
U L' D2 U R' U' F2 //FB
r U' M' R2 U' r2 //dM
R2 U' R //pair setup
U R' U R M f R' f' M' //EOPair
R' U' R' U R U R U R' //LXS
M U M' F' r U r' U' r' F R U' M' U2//ZBLL

Next: L' U L2 F2 R2 U2 L2 U' L2 U2 F2 U' R2 L F' R2 D2 F' L U' L'


----------



## V Achyuthan (Jan 6, 2022)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: L' U L2 F2 R2 U2 L2 U' L2 U2 F2 U' R2 L F' R2 D2 F' L U' L'


APB
F2 L U L // 222
U B2 U B' U' R2 // 223
y R' // Pair
U2 R' f' U' f2 R2 f' // EOpair
U2 R U2 R' U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R // LXS
y R' U2 R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R' // ZBLL
37 STM

Next : B' R2 D2 B2 U B2 R2 U' B2 D' R2 U F L2 B2 R D U2 R' U L'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 6, 2022)

V Achyuthan said:


> Next : B' R2 D2 B2 U B2 R2 U' B2 D' R2 U F L2 B2 R D U2 R' U L'


APB: 42 STM
z2 y //inspection
r u r u' U R M2 B' //FB
U2 M' U r U2 r' //dM
U' R' U2 R //pair setup
U' R U' S' U S //EOPair
R U' R' U R U' R' //LXS
U r U2' r2' F R F' R' r2' U2' r' //ZBLL

that FB......

next: L F' D' F R2 F2 B' R F2 D2 L2 F2 R' U2 R L2 F2 L' F2 U'


----------



## V Achyuthan (Jan 6, 2022)

Cubing Forever said:


> next: L F' D' F R2 F2 B' R F2 D2 L2 F2 R' U2 R L2 F2 L' F2 U'


y D2 L' U' L2 U L' U r B' // FB
R' r2 U r2 U r' // dM
R' U' // Pair
R2 U f' U' f // EOpair
R U R' U2 R' U' R2 U R // LXS
R' U R U2 R' U' R U' R U R' U' R' U' R U R U' R' U2 // ZBLL
APB 51 STM
48 STM with cancellations

Next : R' U2 L2 U B2 U' F2 R2 D' L2 B L U' F L U2 L U' B'


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Jan 6, 2022)

V Achyuthan said:


> y D2 L' U' L2 U L' U r B' // FB
> R' r2 U r2 U r' // dM
> R' U' // Pair
> R2 U f' U' f // EOpair
> ...


EO first Roux (experiment):

// 4 bad edges
U' R2 L' F // EO
U L2 U D' R' D2 R2 L D' L // FB (I'm bad at Roux)
R' U R U2 R U2 R U R' U2 R U R' U' R U' R'// Pseudo SB + CMLL
U2 M' U2 M U M2 U M B2 M' B2 // LSE
L2 // Fix SB

Next: R2 U' B U2 L2 R2 B D2 U2 F R2 F' U2 R2 U' F' L' D U F R


----------



## OtterCuber (Jan 6, 2022)

V Achyuthan said:


> Next : R' U2 L2 U B2 U' F2 R2 D' L2 B L U' F L U2 L U' B'


x2' // inspection
R' L U F2 L' U2 L U' L' U L D2 L2' F' L' U L // xxcross (FL & BR)
L R U2' R' L' // 3nd pair (FR)
y' U' L' U' L U L' U' L // 4rd pair (FL)
l' U' l L' U' L U l' U l // OLL 15
R2 F2 R U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F R2 (U') // Gd



IsThatA4x4 said:


> Next: R2 U' B U2 L2 R2 B D2 U2 F R2 F' U2 R2 U' F' L' D U F R


y // inspection
F L D U L2 D L2 // cross
R U R' U R U' R' // 1st pair (FR)
L U' L' U2 L U' L' // 2nd pair (BL)
U L' U L U' L' U' L // 3rd pair (FL)
d' U2 R U R' F R' F' R // 4th pair (FR)
(U2) R' F R2 B' R2 F' R2 B R' // OLL 50
(U) x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R x' (U') // Ab

Next:
U2 R' U' R F R U' L D2 L2 U2 F2 R2 D' B2 L2 U B2 R2 D


----------



## V Achyuthan (Jan 6, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> U2 R' U' R F R U' L D2 L2 U2 F2 R2 D' B2 L2 U B2 R2 D


x2 y U2 F2 D U F' // FB
r' U r2 U2 r // dM
R U2 R' // Pair
U2 S R' F R2 f' // EOpair
U2 R U R' U R' U' R' U R // LXS
y R U' R2 D' R U' R' D R U' R U R' U R U R' U2 // ZBLL
47 STM (Long ZBLL bruh)

Next : U2 B2 D' R2 B2 L2 F' U L' D2 L2 F' U2 B U2 R2 F' L2 D2 B'


----------



## tsmosher (Jan 6, 2022)

V Achyuthan said:


> x2 y U2 F2 D U F' // FB
> r' U r2 U2 r // dM
> R U2 R' // Pair
> U2 S R' F R2 f' // EOpair
> ...



x2 y' // CEOR
R' U' R U' F2 // CP line (5)
U' M' u R u' // FBCP (5/10)
U' R U' R' U R U' R' // pair (8/18)
U L' E2 L U2 L' E2 L // insert FRE (8/26)
U2 r' U' r // insert pair (4/30)
U' R U R' S' R U' R' S // EO (9/39)
M2 U' M U2 M' // M2+4c (5/44)
U2 L2 // untransform (2/46)

NEXT: 
U' R B2 R' F U' D' R U L2 D F2 R2 D L2 B2 U' F2 R2 F2


----------



## carcass (Jan 6, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> U' R B2 R' F U' D' R U L2 D F2 R2 D L2 B2 U' F2 R2 F2


CFOP, 39 STM
This is the best scramble I have ever seen. Try it out, especially if you main a blockbuilding method
x' y2 R' D' F' U2//blockbuilding setup
L B R' F' R' D R D2//blockbuilding
R F R F' B2//F2L setup
U M' U M B'//dougli block
M' U M//last edge
R' U' F' U F R U' r U R' U R U2 r'//1LLL

NEXT SCRAMBLE: F2 D2 U2 R2 D2 R D2 L U2 F2 U F' L2 U2 F L' R2 B' D2 F


----------



## OtterCuber (Jan 7, 2022)

carcass said:


> CFOP, 39 STM
> This is the best scramble I have ever seen. Try it out, especially if you main a blockbuilding method
> x' y2 R' D' F' U2//blockbuilding setup
> L B R' F' R' D R D2//blockbuilding
> ...



Amazing blockbuilding!

z2 y' // inspection
L' D R2 D U' R B2 R' D F' D2' L D // xcross (BR)
U L' U2 L U L' U' L // 2nd pair (FL)
U2' F' U' F // 3rd pair (FR)
U' L U2 L' U' L U L' // 4th pair (BR)
U R U2' R2' F R F' R U2'R' // OLL 35
U2' R' U R' U' y R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F U // V

Next:
L2 R2 D U2 L2 U B2 U2 F2 D' L' F R D B D2 R' U2 B' L U2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 7, 2022)

carcass said:


> This is the best scramble I have ever seen. Try it out, especially if you main a blockbuilding method


Roux: 32 STM
y' //inspection
F L2 F' U' F U' R U R' M' U' M L' U' L //NMCF2B
M' u M u' //fix NMC
L U' R' U L' U' R //CMLL
M2 U M2 U2 M U //LSE


----------



## V Achyuthan (Jan 7, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> L2 R2 D U2 L2 U B2 U2 F2 D' L' F R D B D2 R' U2 B' L U2


F U L D' U2 B2 U' B // FB
U' M U r' // dM
U' R2 // Pair
F R' F' R U F R F' // EOpair
U R' U2 R U' R' U' R // OLS
y R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 // PLL
42 STM

Next : L' F R2 U' R2 U' F2 R2 U' F2 D' F2 U2 R' B' L' U' B' R2 D' L2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 7, 2022)

V Achyuthan said:


> Next : L' F R2 U' R2 U' F2 R2 U' F2 D' F2 U2 R' B' L' U' B' R2 D' L2


APB: 47 STM
x y2 //inspection
R2 B U' F U2 B D R U2 R' D' //FB
U r R U' R' U' r2 //dM
R2 U2 R' U' R //pair setup
U' R U' f' U' f //EOPair
R' U' R U' R' U R U R //LXS
L' U2 L2 U L2 U L2 U2 L' //ZBLL

I'm getting better and better at other things, but not FB

Next: F' D R U2 B R' D2 B F2 U' F2 D2 B2 R2 U F2 U' L2 F2 B' R2


----------



## V Achyuthan (Jan 7, 2022)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: F' D R U2 B R' D2 B F2 U' F2 D2 B2 R2 U F2 U' L2 F2 B' R2


y x F' D' L2 U' R2 D // FB
R U' r2 U r' U' r U2 r' // dM
U R U R' // Pair
U2 S R S' R' f R2 f' // EOpair
U2 R U2 R' U2 R' U' R2 U R // LXS
U y x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 // ZBLL 
47 STM

Next : D' F2 U B2 D F2 U2 B2 F2 U' L2 U B' D' R2 F2 U' R' U' B R


----------



## OtterCuber (Jan 8, 2022)

V Achyuthan said:


> Next : D' F2 U B2 D F2 U2 B2 F2 U' L2 U B' D' R2 F2 U' R' U' B R


z2 y' // inspection
R D2' U' R F' U R U' R' D' // xcross (FR)
U L U' L' U L U L' // 2nd pair (BL)
(U) F U2 R U R' U F' // 3rd pair (FL)
(U2') r' U r U2' r' U' r // 4th pair (BR)
R U R' U R U2' R' // Sune
(U') r' D' F (r U' r') F' D (r2 U r' U') (r' F r F') // Nb

Next:
U2 L2 F' L2 B F R2 U2 F D2 U2 F U' B L' F D2 B R2 U' F2


----------



## V Achyuthan (Jan 8, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> U2 L2 F' L2 B F R2 U2 F D2 U2 F U' B L' F D2 B R2 U' F2


x2 U R' D R2 F D' // 222
U R2 U F' R' F2 // 223
F' U F // Pair
U F R2 f' U' S // EOpair
U' R U R2 U2 R' U2 R // LXS + WV
y R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 L R // PLL 
APB
39 STM

Next : B2 U L2 B2 L' B2 F2 D2 R D2 L' B' D2 F' R' B' U B'


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 8, 2022)

V Achyuthan said:


> x2 U R' D R2 F D' // 222
> U R2 U F' R' F2 // 223
> F' U F // Pair
> U F R2 f' U' S // EOpair
> ...


z2 y
//edges BCMK TXOJ EVUV
//corners JMHQ OEWC

R2 U' S R E' R E R S' R U R2 //UF-UB-UR-BR-LB
R S' U' R' F' E' F E R U S R' //UF-DL-FD-RF-LF
[L : [F', L S L']] [U' R2 U, M2]

[U D' R : [U2, R D' R']]
[R2 U : [R D R', U2]]
[R D U' : [R' D R, U2]]
[U, R' D' R]

recon

Next: L U' L' U B2 U R2 D2 L2 U' B2 L2 B2 D' F' L R2 B2 D' U2 L2


----------



## OtterCuber (Jan 8, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: L U' L' U B2 U R2 D2 L2 U' B2 L2 B2 D' F' L R2 B2 D' U2 L2


y // inspection
L R F U2 R2 D F' // cross
U R' F R F' R U' R' // 1st pair (FR)
U R' U' R U' R' U R // 2nd pair (BR)
U2' L U' L' U L U L' // 3rd pair (BL)
L F' L' F L U2 L2' U' L2 U' L' // 4th pair (FL)
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U2 // T

Next:
D2 F2 R' F2 L U2 F2 U2 R D2 R' F2 B' L' R2 U B' R D'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 9, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> Next:
> D2 F2 R' F2 L U2 F2 U2 R D2 R' F2 B' L' R2 U B' R D'


CEOR: 42 STM
x2 z //inspection
U R U F' r U' r2 U' r u2 R u' //CPFB
r U' r2 U M' U r' U M' U R' U' r' //EOdM
R' U R U R' U2 R' U R //RB
R2 U' S' U2 S U' R2 U2 //EPLL

Next: L B2 U2 L U2 R' D2 R' F2 R2 U2 F' L2 U F D B U' R B2 L2


----------



## OtterCuber (Jan 9, 2022)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: L B2 U2 L U2 R' D2 R' F2 R2 U2 F' L2 U F D B U' R B2 L2


CFOP
R F L U L R2 B2 (U' L U L') u // xcross (BL) 
L' U L // 2nd pair (FL) 
(U) R' U R U2' (f R f') // 3rd pair (BR) 
(U2') R' F R F' (R U' R') // 3rd pair (FR) 
F (R U R' U')2 F' // OLL 48 
R2 U (R' U R' U') (R U' R2) D U' (R' U R D') (U) // Ga

Next:
B R U2 L2 U2 F R2 B R2 U' L2 U2 B2 D' L2 U' B2 L2 U' L'


----------



## tsmosher (Jan 9, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> CFOP
> R F L U L R2 B2 (U' L U L') u // xcross (BL)
> L' U L // 2nd pair (FL)
> (U) R' U R U2' (f R f') // 3rd pair (BR)
> ...



// ZZ-4c
R' U' F R U B2 D // EO Mixed Cross (7)
U' R U2 R2 U' R
L U' L' U L U L'
U2 L' U' L U L' U' L
U' R U R' U2 R U R' // F2L (29/36)
U2 R U' R2 U' R2 U F U F' R2 F U' F' R // COLL (15/51)
u2 M' E2 M' U // 4c (5/56)

NEXT: R' F2 R2 B2 D2 L2 U2 B R2 B2 U2 F L2 D R' U L R F U2 F2


----------



## V Achyuthan (Jan 10, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> R' F2 R2 B2 D2 L2 U2 B R2 B2 U2 F L2 D R' U L R F U2 F2


D' F2 R' y' // Pseudo 222
U R F U' R' U2 F2 U' R U' R' F' U' F // SB
U' S' U S R' U R // EOLE
R' U2 R U R' U R // CO
U2 F2 D' F2 // Insert last F2L corner while arriving at F2L-1 edge state
U F U' F L2 F' U R' F L2 F' R F' // HKPLL 
48 STM
Testing out a new method I invented.
Next : R2 U' F D' R' F' D' L' U R2 U2 R2 D F2 D2 B2 L2 B2 U' B


----------



## OtterCuber (Jan 10, 2022)

V Achyuthan said:


> Next : R2 U' F D' R' F' D' L' U R2 U2 R2 D F2 D2 B2 L2 B2 U' B



*CFOP*
y2 // inspection
D U2' F U L' U' R D' // cross
L' U L // 1st pair (FL)
U L U' L' // 2nd pair (BL)
R' U R U' R' U' R // 3rd pair (BR)
U R U R' U R U R' // 4th pair (FR)
U R U R' U R' F R F' R U2' R' // OLL 10
R' U2 R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U' // Rb

Next:
D B2 R2 U' R2 D2 B2 F2 D B2 D2 L U2 L' U' B U' F' D U'


----------



## tsmosher (Jan 10, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> *CFOP*
> y2 // inspection
> D U2' F U L' U' R D' // cross
> L' U L // 1st pair (FL)
> ...



y x2
U' l S L B2 L2 B U B' // RFB (9)
U' M2 U l' U' // 3QS (5/14)
z U2 R U' R2 S R S' U // EOpair (9/23)
R2 U' R' U R U R' // LS (7/30)
U F R' F' r U R U' r' // COLL (9/39)
U2 r2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 E2 // EPLL (9/48)

NEXT: B2 D B2 U2 F2 U' F2 R2 D' B2 R F' L' B2 D L' R' D2 R' D'


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 11, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> y x2
> U' l S L B2 L2 B U B' // RFB (9)
> U' M2 U l' U' // 3QS (5/14)
> z U2 R U' R2 S R S' U // EOpair (9/23)
> ...


z2 y
//edges OFLQ CISX RJAN
//corners OUBE CSWV

U L S' L E' L' E S L' U' //UF-RF-BU-BL-LD
R' F' E2 F R2 F' E F E R' //UF-UR-FL-RD-FD
R' U2 F' M U' M U M2 F U2 R //UF-BD-LF-UL-RB

[R D' R': [R' D R, U]]
[l' U D' : [R D R', U2]]
[F2, R B R']
[R': [R U R' U' R U R', D']] //2 twist
R2 F R U R U' R' F' R U2 R' U2 R U //R perm

recon

Next: L F2 R2 D2 F' L2 R2 D2 L2 B L2 F2 L2 R' D' L2 R' B' U' R


----------



## OtterCuber (Jan 11, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: L F2 R2 D2 F' L2 R2 D2 L2 B L2 F2 L2 R' D' L2 R' B' U' R



*CFOP*
y // inspection
F' U R U R D2' U' R2 B2 // xcross (FL)
U' R U' R' (U R U' R')2 // 2nd pair (FR)
y U R U' R' // 3rd pair (FR)
U R' U R // 4th pair (BR)
(U2) R U R' U R' F R F' R U2' R' // OLL 10
(U) R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // Jb

Next
R' B U F2 D' L2 B' U2 L U2 F2 D2 B2 U2 F R2 F B2 L2 F2


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 11, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> *CFOP*
> y // inspection
> F' U R U R D2' U' R2 B2 // xcross (FL)
> U' R U' R' (U R U' R')2 // 2nd pair (FR)
> ...


z2 y
//edges FMDP CKEV RVGT QB
//corners MPHX IRAC

F M F' M' F' E' F' E F2 //UF-BU-BR-DF-FR
F E' R E R S R S' R F' //UF-UR-LB-LU-DR
U M D' M' U2 S D S' U//UF-BD-DR-RU-DL
[U' : [L' E' L, U2]]

[D' R D' : [R' U' R, D2]]
[U' D' R' : [R' D R, U']]
[U' R U : [D, R' U' R]]
[l D : [U, R' D' R]]

recon

Next: B2 U2 R' U2 R' F2 L D2 R B2 R2 U F' D2 L' B' R D L D2 B


----------



## Meatalic_Cuber (Jan 11, 2022)

HASH-CUBE said:


> Hi all, i decided to make this game so we can all learn and have fun...
> 
> so here it is:
> i start by giving you a scramble, and then show the way of solving it using the method i use, then i post a new scramble ... the next member take it and make a solve for it using the method he use, then he post a scramble for the next member to solve it, and so on.
> ...


Fact: this was even posted before i was born


----------



## V Achyuthan (Jan 11, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: B2 U2 R' U2 R' F2 L D2 R B2 R2 U F' D2 L' B' R D L D2 B


F D2 U' L' B D // EOline
L U L' U R L2 U2 L2 // LB
U R' U R' U2 R' U' R // RB
y F R' U2 R F' R' F U2 F' R U // ZBLL
33 STM

Next : R2 F2 R2 U F2 D U2 F2 D' R2 B R' U2 F' L2 D L F' R B


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 11, 2022)

V Achyuthan said:


> Next : R2 F2 R2 U F2 D U2 F2 D' R2 B R' U2 F' L2 D L F' R B


3-look CEOR: 42 STM
x y2 //inspection
//2-1
U2 F' U F R S E R u2 R' u //CPFB
r U R r U r' U2 r2 U' r2 //EOdM
U R U R U R U' R' U R U' R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' U' //RBLL

that RBLL do be cool

Next: L2 F' L2 D B2 D L2 D2 B2 U' B2 U2 F2 B D' R2 U2 L' R' U' L'


----------



## V Achyuthan (Jan 11, 2022)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: L2 F' L2 D B2 D L2 D2 B2 U' B2 U2 F2 B D' R2 U2 L' R' U' L'


L' U2 R E' F E y' // Pseudo 222
F' U' R F R2 F R' U2 R' U2 R2 F' // SB
U2 F U R U R' U' F' // EOLE
F R B' R' F' R B R' // CO
U2 R2 D R2 // Insert last F2L corner while arriving at F2L-1 edge state (Or in this case whole F2L accidentally solved)
U R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' // PLL
54 STM
52 with cancellations

Next : U2 B2 U B2 U2 L' U2 B' D R2 D' L2 D R2 L2 B2 U' L2


----------



## OtterCuber (Jan 11, 2022)

V Achyuthan said:


> Next : U2 B2 U B2 U2 L' U2 B' D R2 D' L2 D R2 L2 B2 U' L2



*CFOP 59 STM*
y2 // inspection
R D R' d' R' U' R' U R D2' F' // xcross (BR)
U' L U2 L' U L U' L' // 2nd pair (BL)
U' R U' R2' F R F' R U' R' // 3rd pair (FR)
U' L' U' L U' L' U L // 4th pair (FL)
(U) R' U' F' U F R // OLL 43
(U) R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' (U) // Jb

Next:
F2 R' F U' D L D' B L' R2 F2 U2 F2 D L2 B2 D2 B2


----------



## Labano (Jan 12, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> Next:
> F2 R' F U' D L D' B L' R2 F2 U2 F2 D L2 B2 D2 B2


CFOP

X2 // inspection
U R' F R2 D2 U' R' D' // cross
U2 S' L S // 1st pair (BL)
U S R' S // 2nd pair (BR)
r U' r' U2 r U r' // 3rd pair (FR)
U' L' U' L // 4th pair (FL)
U2' F R' F' R U R U' R' // OLL 37
R U R' (U' D) R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 (D' U') // PLL Gd

50 moves with cancellations (three free pairs!)

Next: R D' B' L D B2 R2 U' R' L2 U L2 U B2 D B2 U2 R2 U' F2 D


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 12, 2022)

Labano said:


> Next: R D' B' L D B2 R2 U' R' L2 U L2 U B2 D B2 U2 R2 U' F2 D


APB: 41 STM
y2 //inspection
D' B2 U M U' M2 U2 F' //FB
U' r U' R U' r2 //dM
f R2 f' //pair setup
U' R U' F R2 F' //EOPair
R U2 R' S' U2 S U' R U' R' //LXS
M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 U2 //ZBLL

Roux: 39 STM
y2 //inspection
D' B2 U M U' M2 U2 F' //FB
R U' R2 U2 r' U' R' U M U' r //SB
U' F' U' L' U L F //CMLL
U2 M U M U' M' U M' U M U2 M' U' //LSE

Next: U' F' U2 B2 F2 L2 D2 U2 R' D2 L' D' L2 R' D' L' R2 U


----------



## tsmosher (Jan 12, 2022)

Cubing Forever said:


> APB: 41 STM
> y2 //inspection
> D' B2 U M U' M2 U2 F' //FB
> U' r U' R U' r2 //dM
> ...



x' z
M' U2 R' u B // FB (5)
R' U' R U2 R' U' R' F R' F' r S' U2 S // SB (14/19)
f U R U' R' f' // CMLL2 (6/25)
M U M' U' M' U' M // EODB (7/32)
U M2 U M' U2 M U M U2 M U' // L5EP (11/43)
R' // untransform (1/44)

NEXT: 
R2 B2 U2 F2 U' B2 U' L2 D2 B2 L2 R2 B L' D B' F2 U' R' U2 B2


----------



## V Achyuthan (Jan 12, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> R2 B2 U2 F2 U' B2 U' L2 D2 B2 L2 R2 B L' D B' F2 U' R' U2 B2


y R2 U L D' R2 U2 R' E // x-cross
F' U F U f' L' f // 2nd pair
L' U L R U' R' // 3rd pair
U' L' U' L U2 L' B' U B L // ZBLS
y L' U2 L U R U2 L' U' M' x' U' R U' R' // ZBLL
44 STM

Next : L D' B U2 L2 B2 R2 F D2 F' U2 F' R2 U2 R' B L' D R2 D2 R'


----------



## OrdinarySolver4048 (Jan 12, 2022)

V Achyuthan said:


> L D' B U2 L2 B2 R2 F D2 F' U2 F' R2 U2 R' B L' D R2 D2 R'


x r R' U' R' F U' D L2 D // Cross 
U R U' R2' U' R // 1st Pair 
y' R' U2' R U R' U' R // 2nd Pair 
U L' U R U2 R' U L // 3rd Pair (Setting up 4th pair while inserting)
y L U L' // 4th Pair
U' F U R U2 R' U' R U2 R' U' F' // OLL 
R2 U R U R' U' R3 U' R' U R' // PLL

Next: L' B U' F R D2 F R2 U R' L U2 F2 R' U2 B2 L F2 U2


----------



## V Achyuthan (Jan 12, 2022)

OrdinarySolver4048 said:


> L' B U' F R D2 F R2 U R' L U2 F2 R' U2 B2 L F2 U2


z2 B U2 F // EO
L2 D' L2 // 221 square
u R2 u' U' R' // Belt
F2 U2 F2 // Orient DFL corner
U R' U' R D R' U' R U' D' R' U' R // 6CO
R2 U R2 U2 F2 U' F2 // F2L-1 edge
(D U2) F2 R2 F2 r' F R' F2 r U' R // HKPLL
45 STM

Next : 
U' B2 D2 L2 U2 L' R2 D2 U2 F2 R' F2 D2 U R D B L' U F2 L


----------



## OtterCuber (Jan 12, 2022)

V Achyuthan said:


> U' B2 D2 L2 U2 L' R2 D2 U2 F2 R' F2 D2 U R D B L' U F2 L



*CFOP*
y' // inspection
D L D2 y R' D F R U R' D2' // cross
y' U2' R' U R // 1st pair (BR)
y' R U' R' U2 F' r U r' // 2nd pair (FL)
R2 U2' R U R' U R2 // 3rd pair (BR)
U' R U R' U' F R' F' R // 4th pair (FR)
R U2' R2' F R F' R U2' R' // OLL 35
(U2') F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' // Y

Next:
L' B2 D R2 F2 D B2 L2 B2 L2 U' B2 L U' R2 D' F R' B L2 U'


----------



## V Achyuthan (Jan 13, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> Next:
> L' B2 D R2 F2 D B2 L2 B2 L2 U' B2 L U' R2 D' F R' B L2 U'


y x D2 R2 B D' R B' // FB
M2 U' r2 U2 R U' R2 // SS
F' U' F U' R U r' // SB
F' U F U2 f' F' L F L' f // CMLL
U M U' M' U' M U' M2 U2 M' U2 M2 U2 // LSE
43 STM

Next : F L2 U B2 D B' R' F2 U B2 U' R2 U D2 L2 D2 B2 R2 L' F2


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 13, 2022)

V Achyuthan said:


> y x D2 R2 B D' R B' // FB
> M2 U' r2 U2 R U' R2 // SS
> F' U' F U' R U r' // SB
> F' U F U2 f' F' L F L' f // CMLL
> ...


z2 y
//edges OGET UDLF NSJV
//corners XAHC MQRC

F L' E U F' E' F U' L F' //UF-RF-RU-LU-DL
E M D F u S D' L' U' //UF-DB-DF-BL-BU
[R, D' M D] [U' E' R : [E', R2]]

[D R D' R' : [U', R' D R]]
[R' : [U2, R' D' R]]
[D : [R U R', D2]]
[R D R', U']

R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R// parity

recon

Next: F L2 U2 R L' F' D' B L F U2 F2 R2 U2 L2 F L2 B U2 B2


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jan 13, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: F L2 U2 R L' F' D' B L F U2 F2 R2 U2 L2 F L2 B U2 B2


*APB:*
x2 z' //Inspection
B L2 F R' D' F2 // 222 [6/6]
R2 L U2 L' // 223 [4/10]
R U' R' // Pair [3/13]
U R' f' U' f R2 S R' S' // EOpair [9/22]
U2 R D' R U R' D R' // LXS [8/30]
U l U' L U l F' L' F // ZBLL [9/39]
*39 *STM

Edit: hmm, the ZBLL is wrong. It should actually be:

U R' U2 R' D' r U2 r' D R2 // ZBLL [10/40]
*40 *STM

Next: D' R2 U B2 D' B2 D' L2 U2 R2 U' F2 R' B2 L2 U' R' F' R B L'


----------



## tsmosher (Jan 13, 2022)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> *APB:*
> x2 z' //Inspection
> B L2 F R' D' F2 // 222 [6/6]
> R2 L U2 L' // 223 [4/10]
> ...



y z'
R2 S M' F' u2 r2 u2 // FB (7)
R U R U' R' // partial NMSB (5/12)
U M' U' M U2 M U' M' // EODB (8/20)
U R' U L U' R U L' // COLL2 (8/28)
U' R' U' M' U2 M U' R' // L6EP (8/36)

NEXT:
U' B2 D F2 R2 D2 B2 F2 D' R2 F2 B D' L F' R' D L D' B2


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Jan 15, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> y z'
> R2 S M' F' u2 r2 u2 // FB (7)
> R U R U' R' // partial NMSB (5/12)
> U M' U' M U2 M U' M' // EODB (8/20)
> ...


// Vanilla petrus (52 STM)
R' E L' U' B2 F' R' F R F D2 // 2x2x3
y U' R2 U S R f' L' U' L U F // EO (it's probably quite clear I never do petrus)
R2 U' R U' R2 U R U' R U2 R' U' // Setup to SV
R U' R' U' R U' R' // SV
U F2 L' U' r U2 l' U R' U' R2 // PLL with a weird alg

Next: U' F L2 B2 U2 F' R2 F D2 R2 F R2 D' F U R' U2 F2 D2 B'


----------



## tsmosher (Jan 15, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> // Vanilla petrus (52 STM)
> R' E L' U' B2 F' R' F R F D2 // 2x2x3
> y U' R2 U S R f' L' U' L U F // EO (it's probably quite clear I never do petrus)
> R2 U' R U' R2 U R U' R U2 R' U' // Setup to SV
> ...



x' y
U' f F U F' // DL (5)
u2 R' r2 U r2 // dM (5/10)
U2 R' u // belt (3/13)
R2 U' R2 // dfR (3/16)
f R U R' U' f' // EO (6/22)
R' U R U2 R' U R // LS (7/29)
U2 R2 D R' U R D' R' U R' U' R U' // COLL (13/42)
R U' S' U2 S U' R2 U2 // EPLL (8/50)

NEXT: 
F L2 F U2 F' L2 B' R2 B R2 F R2 U B R U2 R2 B' F' R'


----------



## OtterCuber (Jan 16, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> F L2 F U2 F' L2 B' R2 B R2 F R2 U B R U2 R2 B' F' R'



*CFOP 62 STM*
z2 // inspection
F' R' U R' U' R D R' F D2' U2 r' U r // xcross (FR)
U' L U' L' // 2nd pair (BL)
U' L' U L U2 L F' L' F // 3rd pair (FL)
U' R' U R // 4th pair (BR)
(U') (R U R' U R U2' R') F (R U R' U') F' // OLL 41
(U2) R' U' R U D' R2 U R' U R U' R U' R2' D (U2') // Gb

Next:
D F' U2 B2 U2 L B2 R D2 L' F2 D2 R' U L2 B' R' D' B2 L


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 16, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> Next:
> D F' U2 B2 U2 L B2 R D2 L' F2 D2 R' U L2 B' R' D' B2 L


Roux: 40 STM
z' y //inspection
u' R u R U M' U2 M B //FB
R' U' R U' M' r U r' //SB
U2 R' U' R U' R' U F' U F R //CMLL
M2 U' M' U M U2 M2 U' M' U2 M U //LSE

APB: 43 STM
z' y //inspection
u' R u R U M' U2 M B //FB
r' U R U' R' U r2 //dM
U' R U2 f R' f' //EOPair
U2 R U R' U' R U R' U S R2 S' R2 //LXS
U R U' L' U R' U' L //ZBLL

Next: B' L B' U2 F2 D2 B D2 R2 B D2 F' D2 U2 R' F D U F L


----------



## V Achyuthan (Jan 16, 2022)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: B' L B' U2 F2 D2 B D2 R2 B D2 F' D2 U2 R' F D U F L


y x F U D B' D2 // FB
r U' M u U R U' R' u' // SB
M' L2 D L' U2 L D' L' U2 L' // CMLL
M' U M U2 M' U M // EO
U' M2 U' M' U2 M' U2 // LSE
38 STM

Next : R F2 B2 L2 B' U L' D2 F2 B' U2 D2 L2 D2 F2 U2 B D2 B' D' R


----------



## OtterCuber (Jan 16, 2022)

V Achyuthan said:


> y x F U D B' D2 // FB
> r U' M u U R U' R' u' // SB
> M' L2 D L' U2 L D' L' U2 L' // CMLL
> M' U M U2 M' U M // EO
> ...


y2 // inspection
R' L' F' D' R' D2 // cross
L F' L' F L U L' // 1st pair (BL)
U' L2' u' L2 u L2' // 2nd pair (FL)
(U2) F' U L' U2 L U2' F // 3rd pair (FR)
(U) R' U R U2' f R f' // 4th pair (BR)
S' R U R' S U' M' U R U' r' // OLL 20
(U2) R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' (U2') // Ub

Next:
R2 U' F2 U2 B F D2 F D2 R2 F' D2 L' F2 D2 F R2 B' R


----------



## carcass (Jan 16, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> R2 U' F2 U2 B F D2 F D2 R2 F' D2 L' F2 D2 F R2 B' R


CFOP, 40 STM
y F' R2 U R' F' U' F' L//xcross
F R' U2 R F'//second pair
d L' U' L//third pair
R d B' U R' U'//fourth pair
R2 U R' U R U2 R' U r U M' U R' U' r U' r'//1LLL

NEXT SCRAMBLE: U' B' R2 U' D B2 R' D B U B2 D B2 U D2 L2 D2 B2 R2 L2


----------



## OtterCuber (Jan 16, 2022)

carcass said:


> NEXT SCRAMBLE: U' B' R2 U' D B2 R' D B U B2 D B2 U D2 L2 D2 B2 R2 L2


R D' U' R' D2 F l U' l' //cross
U F' r U r' // 1st pair (FL)
U R' U2' R U2' R' U R // 2nd pair (BR)
r' U2 R2 U R2' U r // 3rd pair (FR)
L U2 L' U L U' L' // 4th pair (BL)
(U') f' r U r' U' r' F r S // OLL 39
(U) x' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' (F) // E perm

Next:
U R' U F2 R2 U2 B L2 F2 D2 F' D2 U2 F2 R F' D L' R2 B' R


----------



## V Achyuthan (Jan 17, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> U R' U F2 R2 U2 B L2 F2 D2 F' D2 U2 F2 R F' D L' R2 B' R


z2 x U2 F' R2 D B' R' D // FB
U r2 U' R2 r' U r U2 r2 M' U R' // SB
R2 B2 R F R' B2 R F' R // CMLL
U M' U' M U' M' U' M // EO
U2 M' U2 M' // LR
U M' U2 M' U2 M2 // LSE
46 STM
45 with cancellation

Next : 
F2 U2 L2 D' L2 U' L2 U' B2 D R2 U B U2 F D B L2 U L'


----------



## OtterCuber (Jan 17, 2022)

V Achyuthan 2904 said:


> F2 U2 L2 D' L2 U' L2 U' B2 D R2 U B U2 F D B L2 U L'


y' // inspection
F R' F2 L D R' U' L2' // xcross (FR)
U (U L U' L')3 // 2nd pair (BL)
F U' F' R' U2 R // 3rd pair (BR)
L' U2 L U L' U' L // 4th pair (FL)
S' R U R' S R U' R' // OLL 28
(U) R' U2 R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 // Rb

Next:
B2 R2 D U2 B2 R2 D' L2 F2 R2 F2 D' F R2 F D' F R B D F


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jan 17, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> Next:
> B2 R2 D U2 B2 R2 D' L2 F2 R2 F2 D' F R2 F D' F R B D F


*APB*:
y2 z'// Inspection
F R' U L D2 y // 222 [5/5]
R' U2 R' U2 F2 U' F' // 223 [7/12]
R' U R // Pair [3/15]
U f' R' U2 R f // EOpair [6/21]
U' R U R' U2 R D' R U' R' D R' // LXS [12/33]
y R' F2 R D R' D' F2 U' R2 U R' U' R2 U' // ZBLL [14/47]
*47 *STM

Next: U' L2 R2 U2 F2 L2 F2 L2 F2 D R2 U B' U' L2 R D2 R' D' L' F U


----------



## tsmosher (Jan 17, 2022)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> *APB*:
> y2 z'// Inspection
> F R' U L D2 y // 222 [5/5]
> R' U2 R' U2 F2 U' F' // 223 [7/12]
> ...



x' y'
R' E U' L' U L // FB (6)
U2 M2 R' U2 F R2 F' r // NMNSB (8/14)
U2 R U' M' U r' // SBLS (6/20)
U R U' r' F R' F' r // COLL (8/28)
M' U' M U2 M' U M // EO (7/35)
U R2 U' S' U2 S U' r R2 // EPLL & untransform (9/44)



Spoiler: Early EO



U r U' M2 U' R' U M' // EODF (8/22)
R U R' U' R U2 R' L // F2L (8/30)
R' U' R U' F U' R' U' R U F' // COLL (11/41)
M' U M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 U // EPLL (10/51)



NEXT: 
F' R F U2 B R2 F2 U2 B' U2 L2 U2 R' U' F D B L2 R2 U'


----------



## OtterCuber (Jan 17, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> F' R F U2 B R2 F2 U2 B' U2 L2 U2 R' U' F D B L2 R2 U'



F D' L F2 D y' L F' L' // cross
U' f R' f' // 1st pair (BR)
U' L U' L F' L' F L' // 2nd pair (BL)
U' L' U2 L U' L' U L // 3rd pair (FL)
R U R' U' R U R' // 4th pair (FR)
(U) R' F R U R' U' F' U R // OLL 40
R' U' R U D' R2 U R' U R U' R U' R2' D (U) // Gb

Next:
R2 U' B2 U' L2 D2 U' L2 U R2 L U L' F' L' B' R U' R'


----------



## tsmosher (Jan 18, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> F D' L F2 D y' L F' L' // cross
> U' f R' f' // 1st pair (BR)
> U' L U' L F' L' F L' // 2nd pair (BL)
> U' L' U2 L U' L' U L // 3rd pair (FL)
> ...



z2
R S2 // DL (2)
r U2 u' r' u // dL (5/7)
R2 U2 F' U' F R' U' R // SS (8/15)
U' M' // DBM (2/17)
U2 M' U2 M U2 M' U' M // EODF (8/25)
U R U' R' U R // SBLS (6/31)
F R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' F' // H1-NN (14/45)
U2 R2 // untransform (2/47)

NEXT: 
L' U2 B2 U2 R' D2 R' D2 L2 U2 F2 R' U' R2 D' R F' D' L'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 18, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> L' U2 B2 U2 R' D2 R' D2 L2 U2 F2 R' U' R2 D' R F' D' L'


APB: 49 STM
R' U R' U M F U' M' U2 r B' R2 U M2 U' r //223
U2 S R S' U F R' F' R //EOPair
S' U2 S R U R' U' R U R' //LXS
f U R U' R' U R' U' R' U R U' f' U //ZBLL

Petrus: 48 STM
R' U R' U M F U' M' U2 r B' R2 U M2 U' r //223
U' R' U R S R S' //EO
R2 U2 R' U2 D' R U' R' U R U' R' D //RB
F R U R2 F R F' R U' R' F' U2 //ZBLL

Next: L2 B2 R2 U2 R2 U R2 F2 R2 F2 D' U' F D L B F2 L2 R2 D B


----------



## V Achyuthan (Jan 18, 2022)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: L2 B2 R2 U2 R2 U R2 F2 R2 F2 D' U' F D L B F2 L2 R2 D B


x y U' R' U' R' F // Cross
L' F' U' F L // pair
D' L U L' D U f R' f' // pair
y' L u L u' L' // pair
U' R U R' U' R U' R' U' R' F R F' // ZBLS
R U R' U R U2 R' y R' U2 R U R' U R // ZBLL
52 STM

Next : B2 R L2 D' L B R' F' R D' F2 D2 L2 U R2 B2 U' L2 D' B2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 18, 2022)

V Achyuthan 2904 said:


> Next : B2 R L2 D' L B R' F' R D' F2 D2 L2 U R2 B2 U' L2 D' B2


APB: 43 STM
x //inspection
r2 U' R' u2 R2 U F2 //FB
U' r2 U r //dM
U F' U F //pair setup
U2 R2 F' U F R //EOPair
U2 R' F' R U R U' R' F //LXS
S' R U R' S R U' B U B' U' R' //ZBLL
U' //AUF

Next: D2 F' U2 F R2 F' D2 R2 B U2 F L2 R U L D2 B2 D' U' B'


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 18, 2022)

Cubing Forever said:


> APB: 43 STM
> x //inspection
> r2 U' R' u2 R2 U F2 //FB
> U' r2 U r //dM
> ...


z2 y
//edges PJTE LFXS UG
//corners VFSH UCPC

E2 F' L E L' E' F E2//UF-FR-LF-DL-LU
L' U2 D M' U S' D' S U l
[r : [U R' U', M2]]

[F : [R U R', D]]
[U' R' : [U', R' D R]]
[U R D' R' : [R' D R, U']]
[D' : [R D R', U']]

R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R

recon

Next: U2 L2 B2 L2 B2 U' B2 U' L2 B' R' U R B' L B' U' B'


----------



## tsmosher (Jan 18, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> z2 y
> //edges PJTE LFXS UG
> //corners VFSH UCPC
> 
> ...



y2 // dbl solved
R' F R U2 R' U2 F U F' // extension (9)
R2 S R2 S' U' R' F R F' // insert U layer pair while solving EO (9/18)
R U2 R2' U' R2 U' R' // dBR (7/25)
U2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // CCOLL (10/35)
M2 U M U2 M' U M2 // U-EPLL (7/42)
U2 R U2 R2 // undo pseudo (4/46)

NEXT: 
F L2 R2 U F2 L2 U L2 R2 D' F2 L2 R' B' U2 B' F R' F'


----------



## OtterCuber (Jan 18, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> F L2 R2 U F2 L2 U L2 R2 D' F2 L2 R' B' U2 B' F R' F'



*CFOP 47 STM*
L' R' F U (L' U' L) D' R' F' // xcross (BL)
U' F' U' F // 2nd pair (FR)
U2 L' U' L // 3rd pair (FL)
y U2' R U' R' U R U R' // 4th pair (FR)
(U) R' F R2 B' R2 F' R2 B R' // OLL 50
(U2') x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 (B) // Aa

Next: 
L2 D2 U2 F' D2 B2 U2 B U2 R2 B U L' B F' R2 B L D2 F2


----------



## tsmosher (Jan 18, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> *CFOP 47 STM*
> L' R' F U (L' U' L) D' R' F' // xcross (BL)
> U' F' U' F // 2nd pair (FR)
> U2 L' U' L // 3rd pair (FL)
> ...



D R2 D2 R U S D' f' // FB (8)
R' U M' R2 U' R' U R' U R U R' U2 R // SB (14/22)
U' M // align centers, set up 4b (2/24)
R2' D' R U2 R' D R U2 // CLL (8/32)
F R S R' F' R S' // EO (7/39)
U2 M2 U' M' U2 M U2 M2 U' // M2 + 4c (9/48)

NEXT: 
B2 F D2 F2 D2 R2 U2 B L2 U2 F2 U2 D R2 U B F L U R2


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Jan 18, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> D R2 D2 R U S D' f' // FB (8)
> R' U M' R2 U' R' U R' U R U R' U2 R // SB (14/22)
> U' M // align centers, set up 4b (2/24)
> R2' D' R U2 R' D R U2 // CLL (8/32)
> ...


// Roux
x2 L' U F U' B2 U' F' D // FB
B' F' U B S2 U2 F2 D F' // SB
z' y' // Because I built F2B weird
R U2 R' U' R U R' U2 R' F R F' // CMLL
U' M U M' U2 M' U M // EO
U2 M D2 M' U M D2 M' U' // LSE w/ commutator

Next: F' L' B' U D2 L' B2 D F R U2 F2 R F2 R U2 L U2 R' U2


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jan 18, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> Next: F' L' B' U D2 L' B2 D F R U2 F2 R F2 R U2 L U2 R' U2


*APB:*
y2 // Inspection
D B L' D L B2 D' // 222 [7/7]
F U R F2 // 223 [4/11]
R U2 F R' F' R // EOpair [6/17]
U' S' U2 S U2 R U2' R' // LXS [8/25]
f R' F' R U2 R U2 R' U2 S' U' // ZBLL [11/36]
*36*STM

I've gotten more efficient solves before, but I think this is my most aesthetic solve. 

Next: U B L F2 D2 B' R B2 R2 D2 B2 L2 U R2 D' B2 L2 B2


----------



## OtterCuber (Jan 18, 2022)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> Next: U B L F2 D2 B' R B2 R2 D2 B2 L2 U R2 D' B2 L2 B2



*CFOP*
r' U r D U' F U' F' U2 R2' // xcross (FR)
L U' L' U L U' L' U' R U' R' // 2nd pair (FR)
y U2 R' U2' R U R' U' R // 3rd pair (BR)
(U') r U' r' U2 r U r' // 4th pair (FR)
R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' // OLL 23
x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R (B) // Ab

Next:
U2 B R2 U2 B2 F D2 R2 B U2 R' D' U2 F R' D F' U' B


----------



## carcass (Jan 18, 2022)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> U B L F2 D2 B' R B2 R2 D2 B2 L2 U R2 D' B2 L2 B2


CFOP, 39 STM
d R2 L D F'//cross
R U2 R2 U2 M//first pair
F2 r//second pair
f R f' d f' L' f//third pair
F U F'//fourth pair
y2 R U R' U' R' F R U R U' R' U R U' R' F' U//1LLL

just the wrong time :/


----------



## carcass (Jan 19, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> U2 B R2 U2 B2 F D2 R2 B U2 R' D' U2 F R' D F' U' B


43 STM
l2 F L2 F2 L F2 U' R2 f R2 f' U2 F' U F M F2 l2 U R U' B' M//dougli block
f2 M f2 l R2 U2 R U R' U F' U' F R' F R F' U R U//1LLL

NEXT SCRAMBLE: F U' D' R2 F2 B' R B2 U D2 B R2 F' B' R2 L2 D2 F' R2


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jan 19, 2022)

carcass said:


> NEXT SCRAMBLE: F U' D' R2 F2 B' R B2 U D2 B R2 F' B' R2 L2 D2 F' R2



Inspection: x
XCross (7): U' B2 R' L2 D B2 F
F2L: U F' U' F
U2 R' U2 R B U2 B'
U L U2 L' U' L U L'
EO F' U2 F R f R2 f' R' F' U2 F
ZBLL: y' x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 x'
AUF: U'
47 STM

next: U2 R2 D' L2 B2 U' B2 U2 B2 D R2 B2 F U2 R F' U2 R D2 F2 L2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 19, 2022)

CubableYT said:


> next: U2 R2 D' L2 B2 U' B2 U2 B2 D R2 B2 F U2 R F' U2 R D2 F2 L2


OH CFOP: 50 STM
y' //inspection
D R D R D r U' r' //cross
y' R' U2 R //pair 1
U' R U' R' L U' L' //pair 2
U L' U2 L U L' U' L //pair 3
U R U' R' F R' F' R U2 F R' F' R //ZBLS
U' R' U2 R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R' U2 //ZBLL

Roux: 49 STM
y' //inspection
u2 R2 u U B U2 r M' B' //FB
R2 M' U2 M2 r U r' M U R' U2 R //SB
U' R U' L' U R' U L U L' U L //CMLL
M' U M U M' U M' U M' U2 M U M' U2 M U //LSE

Next: R2 U R' U2 B D B' R2 D2 R2 D B2 D' F2 D' F2 R2 L2 B


----------



## V Achyuthan (Jan 19, 2022)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: R2 U R' U2 B D B' R2 D2 R2 D B2 D' F2 D' F2 R2 L2 B


x2 F' B U' B // EO
U' R2 U' R // Pseudo Belt
R2 D' // Orient DFL and DBL
R U' R' U2 R' U' R U2 R U' R // CO
r2 D U // Edges
F D R D' R' D R D' R' D R D' R' F' // 4 corners
z' x R2 D2 R' U2 R D2 R' U2 R' // 3 corners
46 STM (with a belt variant WTF)

Next : R B2 U2 B2 L2 U2 L2 U2 B D2 F' D2 R' U' B L2 U2 B U' L2


----------



## tsmosher (Jan 19, 2022)

V Achyuthan 2904 said:


> x2 F' B U' B // EO
> U' R2 U' R // Pseudo Belt
> R2 D' // Orient DFL and DBL
> R U' R' U2 R' U' R U2 R U' R // CO
> ...



x' y2 // A42
S' U S' // p222 (3)
U' F L' U L // pFB + DBM (5/8)
U S' U2 S B' R B R' // pSS (8/16)
R U2 R' U F' U2 F R // transform w/ U pair (8/24)
U2 R U2 R D R' U2 R D' R2' // CCLL (10/34)
U M' U' // EODF (3/37)
M' U' M2 U2 M2 U' // X-EPLL (6/43)
M' S' M' S // fix centers (4/47)
U2 R' U2 // untransform (3/50)

NEXT:
U2 R U B2 F2 U L2 B2 D' F2 U B R' D' F' R' F D2 U2


----------



## V Achyuthan (Jan 19, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> U2 R U B2 F2 U L2 B2 D' F2 U B R' D' F' R' F D2 U2


L' D R2 F // EO
D' R' L R' U R L D' R D2 R' D' L' // Edges
R' U R U R2 U' R U' R' U2 R2 // CO
F2 U2 F2 M2 U' M2 U' M2 B2 M2 B2 U' // 4 corners
x r U' r U2 R' F R U2 r2 F // ZBLL
50 STM (with edges first WTH)

Next : B' U F D F' L F U' R' B2 L2 U' L2 U F2 U F2 D' R2 F2


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jan 19, 2022)

V Achyuthan said:


> Next : B' U F D F' L F U' R' B2 L2 U' L2 U F2 U F2 D' R2 F2


*APB:*
x // Inspection
L F' L B' D // 222 [5/5]
y R D F' U' F D' // 223 [6/11]
R U' R' // Pair [3/14]
U f R' S' f' U' S // EOpair [7/21]
R U' R' U R' U2 R U2 R2 U' R' // LXS [11/32]
y R' F R F' U2 R U' R' U' F R' F' R // ZBLL [13/45]
*45*STM

Next: D2 F' R2 D2 F' D2 F' R2 D2 L2 F2 R2 D' R B2 U R' B' U' F' L B2


----------



## OtterCuber (Jan 19, 2022)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> Next: D2 F' R2 D2 F' D2 F' R2 D2 L2 F2 R2 D' R B2 U R' B' U' F' L B2



*Beginner Roux*
L' U F' U' R2' // FB Corner Line
y E2 R U' R2' M U' R u2 // FB Edge Line
R U' R U R' U2 R U' R' U R U' R' // SB 1st F2L
U2 R' U R U2 f R f' // SB: 2nd F2L
R U2' (R2' F R F') U2 (R' F R F') // CMLL: H
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // T perm
(M') (U' M' U' M') (U2) (M' U' M') // 4A: EO
(U) (M U2 M') (U') M2 U // 4B: UL/UR
E2 M E2 M' // 4C: L4E

Next:
D2 L2 U2 B2 F D2 B D2 L2 F2 R2 D B2 F D' L F' D' U2 F'


----------



## V Achyuthan (Jan 20, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> D2 L2 U2 B2 F D2 B D2 L2 F2 R2 D B2 F D' L F' D' U2 F'


z2 x
D' F2 D2 F2 R' B2 F // FB
R' U R U' R U2 r U R2 // SB
U F R' F' R U2 R U2 R' // CMLL
U M U M // EO
U M2 U M2 U2 M' U2 M U2 // LSE
38 STM

Next : U F2 R B2 L R' F2 L B2 U2 B2 U B' D L F2 R' U' B


----------



## tsmosher (Jan 20, 2022)

V Achyuthan said:


> z2 x
> D' F2 D2 F2 R' B2 F // FB
> R' U R U' R U2 r U R2 // SB
> U F R' F' R U2 R U2 R' // CMLL
> ...



x2 // Petrus-W, 50 STM
F' R' (U' D) S2 // XArrow (4)
U' F2 U' B' U' B // extension (6/10)
L F' L' // EO (3/13)
R U' R' U R U2 R' U R U' R' U L' U' L // L2P (15/28)
U R' F' U' F U' R U S' R' U R S // COLL (13/41)
U M U2 M U' M' U2 M' U' // L5EP (9/50)

NEXT: 
L' D' F' L' U' R' D2 B R2 U' B2 U F2 B2 L2 U2 B2 D L2 R'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 20, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> L' D' F' L' U' R' D2 B R2 U' B2 U F2 B2 L2 U2 B2 D L2 R'


Roux with NMB: 45 STM
y //inspection
u' R' u2 R' u' R2 u2 //FB
U' r2 U' R U2 R2 U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' //NMSB
U2 //AUF for recog
U R U R' U R' F R F' R U2 R' //NMCMLL
U M U' M U M2' U' M U2 M r2 //LSE(ty Moux)

Next: U2 R2 D2 B2 F2 R D2 F2 U2 L2 B2 U' B R U' F2 R B' D' B R


----------



## V Achyuthan (Jan 20, 2022)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: U2 R2 D2 B2 F2 R D2 F2 U2 L2 B2 U' B R U' F2 R B' D' B R


R B' R' D' L U F // EO
L' D' L U' R2 // Belt
y' R U R U2 R' U R' // CO
E y F2 D F2 D2 // Edges
D B2 D2 f2 U2 y 
U R' U' R U F2 D2 L' D L D' L D2 F2 R // HKPLL
45 STM
43 STM (With belt I am GOD)

Next : U D' L D' B2 L' D F D' R2 B' L2 F2 R2 D2 B2 D2 F D2


----------



## tsmosher (Jan 20, 2022)

V Achyuthan said:


> R B' R' D' L U F // EO
> L' D' L U' R2 // Belt
> y' R U R U2 R' U R' // CO
> E y F2 D F2 D2 // Edges
> ...



u' F2 u M' F // FB (5)
R B' R' B U R U r // SS (8/13)
U' M' // align centers (2/15)
U M U M' U' M' U' M // EOdM (8/23)
U' R // SBLS (2/25)
U' R U2 R D R' U2 R D' R2' // COLL2 (10/35)
u2 M E2 // fix centers (3/38)
M2' U' M2' U' M2' U' M' U2 r2 // EPLL (9/47)



Spoiler: more realistic solve



M2 U M U M U M2 // EOdM (7/20)
R U' R' U' R U2 R' U' R // SBLS (9/29)
U2 R U R' U R U r' F R' F' r // COLL2 (12/41)
M' U M2' U M2' U M' U2 M2 // EPLL (9/50)
U2 R2 // undo pseudo (2/52)



NEXT: 
R L2 U2 R2 U F2 U' L2 U' F2 L2 R' F D2 R' D U F' D' L2


----------



## GRVigo (Jan 20, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> R L2 U2 R2 U F2 U' L2 U' F2 L2 R' F D2 R' D U F' D' L2



CFOP 46 STM:

XCross (8): L2 F' U F2 R' U L2 B
F2L 1 (3): R' U R
F2L 2 (7): U' L U2 L' F U F'
F2L 3 (7): L U' L' U2 B' U' B
OLL (11): y' R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' F'
PLL (9): M2 U' M2 U' M' U2 M2 U2 M'
AUF: U'


Roux 42 STM:

First block (7): L2 U D R U F' D'
Second block (10): U B' R' B U R U' B' R B
CMLL (12): U2 F R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F2
L6E orientation (4): M U' M' U'
UR & UL edges (5): U' M U2 M' U'
L6E (4): U2 M' U2 M


Petrus 36 STM:

Block (8): D2 L2 D R U R F' D'
EO (7): S' U S F' U' F R'
F2L (7): R U R' U' R U R'
ZBLL (14): y2 F U R U' R' U R U2 R' U' R U R' F'


ZZ 45 STM:

EOCross (8): L' F L2 U R' F2 B L'
F2L 1 (7): R' U' R U2 R U R'
F2L 2 (7): R' U R U' R' U R
F2L 3 (8): U L' U2 L U L' U2 L
F2L 4 (7): L U L' U L U L'
ZBLL (8): R U R' U R U2 R' U'


CEOR (YruRU) 39 STM:

CP-Line (6): R' U B D R' B
pEO-extension (5): u R2 u R2 u2
EO (6): U' R2 U r U' r'
BF (6): r' U2 r' U2 R r2
F2L (4): U2 R' U R
2GLL (12): R U R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U


Next: U D2 L2 B' F L2 U D R' F L2 B' U2 L2 F' R L' B2 L' R


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jan 20, 2022)

GRVigo said:


> Next: U D2 L2 B' F L2 U D R' F L2 B' U2 L2 F' R L' B2 L' R


CFOP, 39 STM
XCross: R F' D' F B D'
F2L 1: F' U' F U L U L'
F2L 2: R' U' R U2 R' U' R
F2L 3: U2 F' U' F
OLL: U2 f R U R' U' f'
PLL: R2 U' S' U2' S U' R2

AUF: U

F2 D' B' L' U' B2 R U F2 L2 B2 R2 F2 D2 F2 U R2 U F2 B U


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jan 21, 2022)

CubableYT said:


> F2 D' B' L' U' B2 R U F2 L2 B2 R2 F2 D2 F2 U R2 U F2 B U


Roux
43 STM

First block: B R' F' R L B'
Second block : U F R2 F' U' R U' R U R' U' R
CMLL: U R U R' U R U' R' U R U' R' U R U2 R'
L6E: U' M U2 M' U' M' U' M U

Next: R2 B' D2 B' D2 F D2 L2 B U2 R2 D2 U' B' D F' U' R B2 D' R


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 21, 2022)

CubableYT said:


> Next: R2 B' D2 B' D2 F D2 L2 B U2 R2 D2 U' B' D F' U' R B2 D' R


Squall-LEOR hybrid: 48 STM
x2 //inspection
F U' R M2 u' R' U M' U M //EOSquare
R' U M F r //L pair
U R U' r2 R U r2 //dM
U R2 U R U' R2 //dbR
R U' R' U R U R' //dFR
U R' U2 F' R U R' U' R' F R U2 R' //NMZBLL

Next: R2 F2 D' F2 R2 F2 U2 L2 D2 U' B U2 B R' B' U2 F' D' L' F'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 21, 2022)

GRVigo said:


> CP-Line (6): R' U B D R' B
> pEO-extension (5): u R2 u R2 u2
> EO (6): U' R2 U r U' r'
> BF (6): r' U2 r' U2 R r2
> ...


I actually can't understand the logic behind your solver's CPLines tbh.


----------



## GRVigo (Jan 21, 2022)

Cubing Forever said:


> I actually can't understand the logic behind your solver's CPLines tbh.


My solver first look for all the sequences that solves the 1x1x3 block. In 6 or 7 movements I can get hundreds of sequences. As stadistically CP will be already solved in 1/6 of them, I discard the rest, and I select, in my criterium, the most favorable one. I'm thinking of using the non-CP sequences as well, and adding the best movements to complete CP, I think it cuold be interesting.

The main idea behind my solver is not to get the mathematically perfect solution, but to obtain the best solution that an human could get, and my idea is that you use it to compare your results with the solver, to know how near (or far) are your solves from the 'perfection' of the method. I know this idea is pretencious, and perhaps is far from this objective, but I would like to hear your opinion and sugestions to improve it.


----------



## tsmosher (Jan 21, 2022)

GRVigo said:


> My solver first look for all the sequences that solves the 1x1x3 block. In 6 or 7 movements I can get hundreds of sequences. As stadistically CP will be already solved in 1/6 of them, I discard the rest, and I select, in my criterium, the most favorable one. I'm thinking of using the non-CP sequences as well, and adding the best movements to complete CP, I think it cuold be interesting.
> 
> The main idea behind my solver is not to get the mathematically perfect solution, but to obtain the best solution that an human could get, and my idea is that you use it to compare your results with the solver, to know how near (or far) are your solves from the 'perfection' of the method. I know this idea is pretencious, and perhaps is far from this objective, but I would like to hear your opinion and sugestions to improve it.



If this is your goal, most people are not CN, so you should have the option of entering x2y or x2y2 or other types of partial color neutrality to your solver.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 21, 2022)

GRVigo said:


> The main idea behind my solver is not to get the mathematically perfect solution, but to obtain the best solution that an human could get, and my idea is that you use it to compare your results with the solver, to know how near (or far) are your solves from the 'perfection' of the method. I know this idea is pretencious, and perhaps is far from this objective, but I would like to hear your opinion and sugestions to improve it.


Hmm...it's actually an amazing idea even though humans can never get to computer levels. As tsmosher said above, adding x2y or x2y2 neutrality is a pretty good idea unless it drains a lot of CPU power.


----------



## tsmosher (Jan 21, 2022)

Cubing Forever said:


> Squall-LEOR hybrid: 48 STM
> x2 //inspection
> F U' R M2 u' R' U M' U M //EOSquare
> R' U M F r //L pair
> ...



R u' M U' M' B2 U M // FB
R' E R2 U2 R u2 // 3QB (14)
R2 U2 R2 // dBR (3/17)
U S' U R U2 R' S // EO (7/24)
R U' R' U2 R U' R' // LS (7/31)
R U' R2' D' r U2 r' D R2 U R' // CDRLL (11/42)
U R U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R U // L5EP (9/51)

NEXT: 
F L F U2 B U D L2 B' F2 L F2 B2 L U2 R U2 R2 B2 U2 L2


----------



## GRVigo (Jan 21, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> If this is your goal, most people are not CN, so you should have the option of entering x2y or x2y2 or other types of partial color neutrality to your solver.





Cubing Forever said:


> Hmm...it's actually an amazing idea even though humans can never get to computer levels. As tsmosher said above, adding x2y or x2y2 neutrality is a pretty good idea unless it drains a lot of CPU power.



In my solver you already can restrict the cube orientation.


----------



## Puzzlerr (Jan 21, 2022)

The scramble is: F L F U2 B U D L2 B' F2 L F2 B2 L U2 R U2 R2 B2 U2 L2
z2
D R' D2 R' D2 F' Y2 U' R U R' D'//XCross
U2 R' F R F' R U' R'//2nd Pair
y' U' L' U' L U' L U' L'//3rd pair
y' U2 R U R'//4th Pair
F R U R' U' F' f R U R' U' f'//OLL
E perm//Pll


----------



## OtterCuber (Jan 22, 2022)

Puzzlerr said:


> The scramble is: F L F U2 B U D L2 B' F2 L F2 B2 L U2 R U2 R2 B2 U2 L2


y // inspection
L' F' L R D' U R' // cross
y (U2) R' U R U' R' U' R // 1st pair (FR)
(U') F U' R U' R' U2 F' // 2nd pair (FL)
(U2) R U' R' U f' L f // 3rd pair (BL)
(U') F' U' F // 4th pair (FR)
(U) F (R U R' U')2 F' // OLL
(U') M' U' M2' U' M2' U' M' U2' M2' U // Z

Next:
R U2 F L2 R2 D2 F' R2 F D2 F D2 R' D' B L F' R' B' F


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Jan 22, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> Next:
> R U2 F L2 R2 D2 F' R2 F D2 F D2 R' D' B L F' R' B' F


// ZZ, 45 STM
y' L F2 U2 F' B2 // EO-line
L' R2 U2 L' // Square
U2 R2 U2 R U' R' // Square
L' U L U2 L' U L U' L' // Pair #3
U' R' U' R // Pair #4
U' R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R // COLL
M2 U2 M2 U' M2 U2 M2 // EPLL

Next: R D' B R2 F2 D2 B2 R2 B2 U' B2 L2 D' L B2 F' R' B' L D


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 23, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> // ZZ, 45 STM
> y' L F2 U2 F' B2 // EO-line
> L' R2 U2 L' // Square
> U2 R2 U2 R U' R' // Square
> ...


z2 y
//edges EDQS JFKN UPGB
//corners EHJR SWOM

S' D' S M D' M' S' D2 S //UF-LU-DF-LD-RD
M D F D' M' R2 E' R2 U L' u' //UF-LF-BU-RB-LB
U2 M R S' R' U' R S R' U' M'//UF-DB-FR-RU-UB

[R U R' U D : [R D R', U2]]
[U R U' : [R' D' R, U2]]
[R2 : [R' U' R ,D2]]
[D : [D, R U R']]

x R2 F R F' R U2 r' U r U2 //parity

recon

Next: F2 L' U2 R2 B2 F2 U L2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U B' D2 L D L2 D U' B2


----------



## V Achyuthan (Jan 23, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: F2 L' U2 R2 B2 F2 U L2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U B' D2 L D L2 D U' B2


 L F' U R' F D' // Cross
F U' F' // 1st pair
R U R' f' L2 f // 2nd pair
D' R U2 R' D // 3rd pair
U2 F U R' U' F' U R // ZBLS
y R' U' R U' R2 F' R U R U' R' F U2 R U' // ZBLL
43 STM

Next : U2 R D B2 R2 D' B2 U' R2 F2 U' B2 R' D F2 R B D R2 U2


----------



## OtterCuber (Jan 23, 2022)

V Achyuthan said:


> Next : U2 R D B2 R2 D' B2 U' R2 F2 U' B2 R' D F2 R B D R2 U2


x2' // inspection
R2' D2 R B2 F2 // cross
U' L U L' U2' f' L f // 1st pair (BL)
U R' U' R U2 R' U' R // 2nd pair (BR)
U' R' F R F' U' R' F R F' // 3rd pair (FR)
F U F' // 4th pair (FL)
(U) F R U R' U' F' // OLL 45
R U R' U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 R U' R' // Na

Next:
R U2 B R L2 B2 D' R D2 F2 R2 B2 R B2 D2 L' F'


----------



## V Achyuthan (Jan 23, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> R U2 B R L2 B2 D' R D2 F2 R2 B2 R B2 D2 L' F'


R' D R F R2 F' L' // x-cross
y' R' U' R // 2nd pair
L' U2 L U2 L' U L // 3rd pair
d' L U2 L2 U' L2 U' L' // ZBLS
y2 R' U' R U' R2 D' R U2 R' D R2 U // ZBLL
37 STM

Next : F2 D2 L B' R L F' U' F2 R2 U F2 L2 U' R2 D' L2 F2 U B R'


----------



## OtterCuber (Jan 23, 2022)

V Achyuthan said:


> Next : F2 D2 L B' R L F' U' F2 R2 U F2 L2 U' R2 D' L2 F2 U B R'


y' // inspection
D R' F L2' U B' // cross
d R U2' R' U R U' R' // 1st pair (FR)
y' U R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' // 2nd pair (FR)
U' L' U' L // 3rd pair (FL)
U' L U' L' // 4th pair (BR)
(U2) F R' F' R U R U' R' // OLL 37
(U2) R' D' R U R' D R U R' D' R U2 R' D R // Ruihang Ab

Next:
U F D2 R2 U' L2 B2 D2 B2 U' F2 B' L D B D' U R' U2


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Jan 23, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> (U2) R' D' R U R' D R U R' D' R U2 R' D R // Ruihang Ab


I might actually switch to that Ab (and I guess the inverse for Aa unless there's a faster way) I really struggle with the conventional ones for some reason...

Edit: @cuberswoop you really have nothing else to do do you?


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Jan 23, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> U F D2 R2 U' L2 B2 D2 B2 U' F2 B' L D B D' U R' U2


// My first attempt at Mehta, 57 STM
z2 L F' R2 U F' D' R' M' F' R2 r' // FB
D2 u R u R U' R u' U R U' R' u' R2 // Belt
U F U R U' R' F' // EO
U' R S' U2 S R // OO 6CO
U2 R2 U2 F U F' R2 F U' F' // 6CP
R2 U' S' U2 S U' R2 u U2 // L5EP (more like L4EP)

Next: L2 U2 L' U2 B' D' R B2 R' L2 F L2 B2 L2 D2 F B2 R2 L2


----------



## tsmosher (Jan 23, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> // My first attempt at Mehta, 57 STM
> z2 L F' R2 U F' D' R' M' F' R2 r' // FB
> D2 u R u R U' R u' U R U' R' u' R2 // Belt
> U F U R U' R' F' // EO
> ...



y
R U' B2 u' R u // FB (6)
R' U2 R2 U M2 r' U' R2 // SS (8)
U' R' // transform (2/16)
M' // align centers (1/17)
U2 M' U M' U M' U M2 U M // EODB (10/27)
U' R' F' r U R U' r' F // COLL2 (9/36)
U2 U M U2 M U' M' U2 M // L5EP (9/45)
U2 R U2 r2 // undo pseudo (4/49)

NEXT: 
R2 L F D' L' B' U F2 R' F2 U' B2 L2 D2 R2 L2 D' B2 U' F2 L2


----------



## V Achyuthan (Jan 24, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> R2 L F D' L' B' U F2 R' F2 U' B2 L2 D2 R2 L2 D' B2 U' F2 L2


y' B R' U2 R' U2 L' U' F D U f R f' R' F' R // xxx-cross
U' L' U2 L2 F' L' F // 4th pair
F' L' U' L U F // EO
U' R2 F2 R U2 R U2 R' F2 R U' R' U R // ZBLL
43 STM
40 STM with cancellations

Next : B2 R' F2 U2 R D2 F2 R' D2 B' D U2 R' D' F' D2 L'


----------



## tsmosher (Jan 24, 2022)

V Achyuthan said:


> y' B R' U2 R' U2 L' U' F D U f R f' R' F' R // xxx-cross
> U' L' U2 L2 F' L' F // 4th pair
> F' L' U' L U F // EO
> U' R2 F2 R U2 R U2 R' F2 R U' R' U R // ZBLL
> ...



x2 y
F' R F' R' U2 B // 222 (6)
R' U R' U R U L' U' L // ext (9/15)
D' R U R' D R2 U' R' // dFR (8/23)
U' S' U' S // EO (4/27)
U' R' U' R U' R' U R // LS (8/35)
U' R2' D' R U2 R' D R U2 R // COLL (10/45)
M2 U M' U2 M U M2 U // EPLL (8/53)

NEXT:
F' R D2 F L' D R L' D' U2 F2 B' R2 F' R2 L2 D2 L2 F'


----------



## V Achyuthan (Jan 24, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> F' R D2 F L' D R L' D' U2 F2 B' R2 F' R2 L2 D2 L2 F'


U B2 R F R L D // FB
R2 r U r' // 223
U R2 // Pair
F R' F' R f R' f' // EOpair
R' U R U R' U' R // LXS
L U2 L2 U' L' D L' U' L D' L2 U L' U L U' // ZBLL
43 STM

Next : D' R2 B2 F2 D L2 U' F2 D' F2 B' L' R D' U2 R B' F2 R2 D


----------



## tsmosher (Jan 24, 2022)

V Achyuthan said:


> U B2 R F R L D // FB
> R2 r U r' // 223
> U R2 // Pair
> F R' F' R f R' f' // EOpair
> ...



x z'
r F2 U u F' u' R u // FB (8)
F R' F' R' U2 R // SS (6/14)
M2 U' R U' R' U2 R U2 r' // SBLS (9/23)
M U M // EOdM (3/26)
U F R' F' r U R U' r' // COLL (9/35)
L2 U S U2 S' U L2 U // EPLL (8/43)

NEXT:
R D2 B' R2 B2 D2 B R2 B' U2 F2 L D' U' R B L' D L'


----------



## OtterCuber (Jan 24, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> R D2 B' R2 B2 D2 B R2 B' U2 F2 L D' U' R B L' D L'



*CFOP*
x2' y' // inspection
(F U2 L U' F) (U L U' L') (D' U R' F) // xcross
y' U2 L U2 L' U' L U L' // 2nd pair (BL)
U R U' R2' U R // 3rd pair (BR)
U F' U' F U' R U R' // 4th pair (FR)
(U2) F U R U2 R' U' R U R' F' // OLL 13
R' F R f' R' F R2 U R' U' R' F' R2 U R' S (U) // F

Next:
F2 L2 D2 U F2 D2 U B2 R2 F2 R' D' R D B' U2 F2 D F'


----------



## DynaXT (Jan 24, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> Next:
> F2 L2 D2 U F2 D2 U B2 R2 F2 R' D' R D B' U2 F2 D F'



z2 y // Inspection
U' L U B2 D' U' L' D' // Cross while preserving a pair
U R U' R' // 1st pair
y U2 R U R2' U' R // 2nd pair
U2' R U' R' L U' L' // 3rd pair
U2 R U' R' y U2 L' U' L // 4th pair
U M U' r U2 r' U' R U' R' M' // OLL
U2 R' U R' U' R D' R' D R' U D' R2 U' R2' U' R U' // PLL

62 moves (if I counted correctly). Might be just bad LL.

Next: B L' R2 U' D' L2 F U' L' D R2 B R U2 L B2 D' L2 F' D


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 25, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> Next: B L' R2 U' D' L2 F U' L' D R2 B R U2 L B2 D' L2 F' D


Roux, 46 STM
y // Inspection
F' B' U B' L' U B' U L' D2 // FB
U R' U' M r' U' R r U2 M' U' R' // SB
U F' r U R' U' r' F R // CMLL
U2 M U' M' U M' U' M' U2 M2 U M U2 M' U' // L6E
ACN

ZZ-a, 51 STM
U F L U' D B' // EO
L U L U2 R' U2 B2 R2 U' R' U' S' U2 S F2 // EO XX-Cross
U' R' U R U R' U2 R U L' U L U2 L' U L // F2L
U2 f R' f' R' f' R U R' S U' R' F R2 // "OO" ZBLL
ACN

Nautilus, 53 STM
y // Inspection
F' B' U B' L' U B' U L' D2 // FB
L' R' B' L R U' R' U' R U' R' f R' f' // 2x2x2
F' U F U' R U R' // LS
U R' U' R U' R' U2 R // CMLL
M' U2 M' U2 M' U' M U2 M2 U M' U2 M U' // L5E
ACN

Next: U2 L' B' U' R U2 F L2 F2 D2 B' U2 F D2 F' R2 B2 U R'


----------



## V Achyuthan (Jan 25, 2022)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next: U2 L' B' U' R U2 F L2 F2 D2 B' U2 F D2 F' R2 B2 U R'


x2 B L U2 R F' D r' F2 M' // x-cross
R' F' U2 S' L' f // 2nd pair
y F L' U L U2 L' U' L // 3rd pair
U R U' R2 U' F U R U' F' // ZBLS
U' R U R' U2 R U' R' U2 R U' R2 F' R U R U' R' F // ZBLL
52 STM

Next : F2 U2 R F' D2 L' U' R' D2 R U2 R' B2 R2 F2 R' F2 B2 L'


----------



## OtterCuber (Jan 25, 2022)

V Achyuthan said:


> x2 B L U2 R F' D r' F2 M' // x-cross
> R' F' U2 S' L' f // 2nd pair
> y F L' U L U2 L' U' L // 3rd pair
> U R U' R2 U' F U R U' F' // ZBLS
> ...


*CFOP 47 STM*
y2 // inspection
U' L F2 D' F' D' F' U2 R U' R' // xcross
L' U2 L2 U L' // 2nd pair (BL)
U' R' U2' R U R' U' R // 3rd pair (BR)
U' L' U' L U' L' U L // 4th pair (FL)
(U) F (R U R' U') F' // OLL 45
(U') M2' U' M U2' M' U' M2' // Ub

Next:
R2 D L2 B2 D F2 U' L2 R2 D2 R' U B' U2 F' L' D' B2 F' L'


----------



## tsmosher (Jan 25, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> *CFOP 47 STM*
> y2 // inspection
> U' L F2 D' F' D' F' U2 R U' R' // xcross
> L' U2 L2 U L' // 2nd pair (BL)
> ...



x2
F' U' F R' E R' E R U' R' E2 // FBCP (11)
R S' U2 S U M U2 M // dM + dBR (8/19)
U S' U' S U' M' U R U' r' // EO (10/29)
U2 R U R' U2 R U2 R' U2 R // LS (10/39)
// OCLL skip!
R2 U' S' U2 S U' R2 // EPLL (7/46)

NEXT: 
U2 F2 R F2 D2 B2 D2 R B2 L' B2 R B L' D' L2 R2 B D L2 F'


----------



## V Achyuthan (Jan 26, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> U2 F2 R F2 D2 B2 D2 R B2 L' B2 R B L' D' L2 R2 B D L2 F'


x2 B L' R2 U F R' D' L' D' R // EOcross
U' L U2 L2 U' L // FL pair
R U R2 U R // BR pair
U' R U R' // DFR corner
E2 L U' L' U L U L' u2 // Pseudo pair
L' U' L U' L' U L U' L' U L U' L' U2 L U2 // ZBLL
50 STM

Next : F' U2 L2 D' B2 R2 U F2 D' F2 L2 B' U' B2 L' B' R2 F R' B2


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jan 26, 2022)

V Achyuthan said:


> Next : F' U2 L2 D' B2 R2 U F2 D' F2 L2 B' U' B2 L' B' R2 F R' B2



Petrus, 34 STM
Inspection: x
Block: R' U B2 R B' F L
Expanded block: R U' R2 F' R U F2
EO: F R' F' b' R b R
F2L: U R U R'
ZBLL: y2 R U2 R D R' U2 R D' R2

Next: F' L2 R2 D2 B' R2 F U2 B2 U2 F' L U' R2 D B2 L U R2 B'


----------



## OtterCuber (Jan 26, 2022)

CubableYT said:


> Next: F' L2 R2 D2 B' R2 F U2 B2 U2 F' L U' R2 D B2 L U R2 B'


z2 y2
R' F' L' D' R2 // cross
L' U2 L R' F R F' // 1st pair (FR)
U L U' L' // 2nd pair (BL)
U' R' U R F' r U r' // 3rd pair (FL)
U R' U2' R U R' U' R // 4th pair (BR)
(U2) F R' F' r U R U' r' // OLL 25
R' U' R U D' R2 U R' U R U' R U' R2' D (U2) // Gb

Next:
D' R' U2 B2 D' L2 B' L U2 F2 R' B2 R' L2 B2 D2 R' D' B'


----------



## tsmosher (Jan 26, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> z2 y2
> R' F' L' D' R2 // cross
> L' U2 L R' F R F' // 1st pair (FR)
> U L U' L' // 2nd pair (BL)
> ...



x2 y
U' B R2 r' u r u2 // FB (7)
U' R U R' U R' U2 r // dBR & dFR (8/15)
U' S' U2 S // insert DRS (4/19)
R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' // COLL (11/30)
U' M U' M2 U2 M2 U' M E M2 u U // L5EP, fix centers, AUF (12/42)

NEXT: 
B D' R B U' B' L F' U2 B2 U' D B2 R2 U' R2 U' L2


----------



## OtterCuber (Jan 27, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> B D' R B U' B' L F' U2 B2 U' D B2 R2 U' R2 U' L2


(L F U' R' D) (U2 f R' f') (U2 L2) // xcross
U2 R U R' y' U2' R' U R // 2nd pair (BR)
U2 R U R' U' L' U L // 3rd pair (FL)
U2' r U' R' U R U r' // 4th pair (FR)
(U2) r U R' U R U2' r' // OLL 7
U2' (R U R' U') (R' F R2 U') R' U' (R U R' F') (U) // T

Next:
U L2 B' U2 F' U2 F R2 B2 U2 F' R' U R2 B' D' L2 R2 D'


----------



## DynaXT (Jan 27, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> Next:
> U L2 B' U2 F' U2 F R2 B2 U2 F' R' U R2 B' D' L2 R2 D'



L F R' D' R' D2 // Cross
y' R U' R' U L' U L // 1st pair
F R' F' R // 2nd pair
y U' R U R' U f R' f' // 3rd pair
d' L' U2 L U L' U2 L // 4th pair
R U R' U' M' U R U' r' // OLL
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U2 // PLL

I counted 60 moves.

Next: U' L2 F L2 U D L2 F L' U' D' L R D2 B' L B F2 U2 B'


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jan 27, 2022)

Next: U' L2 F L2 U D L2 F L' U' D' L R D2 B' L B F2 U2 B'

EO: B' D R' L' B' D R'
F2L: R2 U2 R2 U' R U' R'
L U2 L' U L U L'
R' U' R U R' U' R
L2 U2 L2 U L2 U L2
ZBLL: y2 R U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R'


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jan 27, 2022)

CubableYT said:


> Next: U' L2 F L2 U D L2 F L' U' D' L R D2 B' L B F2 U2 B'
> 
> EO: B' D R' L' B' D R'
> F2L: R2 U2 R2 U' R U' R'
> ...


Next: L D2 B' R U' F R2 L2 B L F2 R F2 L U2 L' U2 F2 R' B2 R'


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Jan 27, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> I counted 60 moves.


If you put it into alg.cubing.net, it gives you the movecounts in QTM, HTM, STM and ETM, so there's no need to count.

U' L2 F L2 U D L2 F L' U' D' L R D2 B' L B F2 U2 B'
// Roux, 46 STM
x2 U2 L2 U L2 u' M' B' u2 L2 // FB
U' M U f R' f' U' S' U2 S U2 F' U' F // SB
U' R2 D R' U R D' R' U R' U' R U' R' // CMLL + EO
U M U2 M U M U2 M' U // LSE

Next: R2 U' L U R2 F2 U L2 D' B2 L2 D' F2 U' R' F' D B U B' F2

edit: ninja'd damnit


----------



## tsmosher (Jan 28, 2022)

CubableYT said:


> Next: L D2 B' R U' F R2 L2 B L F2 R F2 L U2 L' U2 F2 R' B2 R'


y'
R' F2 u' r' U2 r' U2 r // Dl (8)
U R' u R2 u' R2 u' D' // db (8/16)
U2 R U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 // L2P (10/26)
R' U R U2 R' r' F R F' r // CLL (10/36)
M' U' M2 U' M2 U' M' U2 M2 U' // EPLL (10/46)

NEXT: 
F2 D U2 R2 D R2 U' R2 U F2 R' U F' L' F' R B R D R


----------



## OtterCuber (Jan 28, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> F2 D U2 R2 D R2 U' R2 U F2 R' U F' L' F' R B R D R



y' // inspection
U' F L R' B U' B2 // xcross
U L' U' L // 2nd pair (FL)
U R' U' R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R // 3rd pair (BR)
U' R' D' R U R' D R U' // 4th pair (FR)
(U') r U2 R' U' R U' r' // OLL 6
(U') R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' (U) // T

Next: F' L D2 B' U' L2 B' U2 R U2 R' F2 R' L' F2 B2 U2 B R'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 28, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> Next: F' L D2 B' U' L2 B' U2 R U2 R' F2 R' L' F2 B2 U2 B R'


ZBRoux: 46 STM
R D2 F L' D' B' //FB
F' U F2 R' F' M2 U R' U' F R' F' r2 //SB
M' U M U' M' U M U M' U2 M' U2 M2 //long EOdM
U R U R' U' R' F' R U2 R U2 R' F U' //ZBLL

APB: 41 STM
R D2 F L' D' B' //FB
r2 U RM U M //dM
U' R //pair setup
F' U F //EOPair
R U R2 U' R2 U2 R U R' U' R //LXS
U2 R U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' U2 //ZBLL

ZBLL is so satisfying

Next: D B2 R2 U2 L2 U2 F' L2 U2 B' R2 L' D U' R' D R2 D2 U B


----------



## OtterCuber (Jan 28, 2022)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: D B2 R2 U2 L2 U2 F' L2 U2 B' R2 L' D U' R' D R2 D2 U B


L' U F' U2' R U R' L' B' L' D' R // xcross
U' L U' L' U f' L' f // 2nd pair (BL)
f R f' // 3rd pair (BR)
R U' R' r U' r' U2 r U r' // 4th pair (FR)
R' F' U' F2 U R U' R' F' R // OLL 36
(U) R' U2 R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 (U) // Rb

Next:
F' R' B' L2 D2 B' D F U2 D2 F' R2 L2 D2 B D2 B U2 D'


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Jan 28, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> F' R' B' L2 D2 B' D F U2 D2 F' R2 L2 D2 B D2 B U2 D'


// My first attempt at 42, 42 STM first try!!!
D' R2 B2 U R2 U' R2 U l2 // 2 squares
f' U f // Finish FB
d' R U' F R' F' R U2 R U2 r' U M2 U r' // Conjugated CMLL cancelling into FR pair 
U M U' M' U2 M' U M U2 M2 U' M U2 M U' // L7E

Next: B' L2 R2 D' B2 L2 U F2 U' L2 D U2 F R' U2 R' U F2 D2 R


----------



## tsmosher (Jan 28, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> // My first attempt at 42, 42 STM first try!!!
> D' R2 B2 U R2 U' R2 U l2 // 2 squares
> f' U f // Finish FB
> d' R U' F R' F' R U2 R U2 r' U M2 U r' // Conjugated CMLL cancelling into FR pair
> ...



x'
U M' U' M2 U2 B2 // some weird block on D (6)
u' R u2 R2 U R' u // belt (7/13)
R2 U' R U' R U2 R' U R2 U2 R // dbR (11/24)
U r U' r' // EODF + DFR (4/28)
L2 D L' U2 L D' L' U2 L' // COLL (9/37)
U' R' U' R' U' R U R U R U2 // L5EP-FR (11/48)

NEXT: 
D B D2 L2 B' L2 U2 F L2 B' F R' U' F2 D' B2 L' F2 L


----------



## OtterCuber (Jan 29, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> D B D2 L2 B' L2 U2 F L2 B' F R' U' F2 D' B2 L' F2 L


L' U' B' R' F (U R U' R') D' // xcross
r U' R' U R U r' // 2nd pair (FR)
L U L' R' U R' F R F' R // 3rd pair (BR)
U2 L U L' // 4th pair (BL)
R U R' U' R' F R F' // OLL 33
U' R' D' R U R' D R U R' D' R U2 R' D R // Ab

Next:
B2 U' R2 F2 R2 B2 U' B2 F2 U' R2 B L2 F2 D L U L B2 R' B


----------



## tsmosher (Jan 29, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> L' U' B' R' F (U R U' R') D' // xcross
> r U' R' U R U r' // 2nd pair (FR)
> L U L' R' U R' F R F' R // 3rd pair (BR)
> U2 L U L' // 4th pair (BL)
> ...


U R' E R2 B' // Idaho (5)
u' R U E R u' // HB (6/11)
M' U' r' U R U F R' F' // dbR (9/20)
U R // transform with pair (2/22)
U R' U2' R U R' U' R U R' U R // COLL2 (12/34)
R' U' R S' R' U R S // ELL (8/42)
R' U2 R2 // untransform (3/45)

NEXT: 
L2 R2 D2 B2 R2 F' U2 F2 L2 F' L2 R D' L' F R U2 R D' B' L2


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 29, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> U R' E R2 B' // Idaho (5)
> u' R U E R u' // HB (6/11)
> M' U' r' U R U F R' F' // dbR (9/20)
> U R // transform with pair (2/22)
> ...


z2 y
//edges QJPN LFRS DAEB
//corners JOBX NBRQ

U' S' E U2 R E' R' U2 S U //UF-LD-LF-FR-RB
L' D' M U' S' D S U' M' U2 L //UF-BL-BU-BD-RD
[U', M U2 M] [U' M U : [M', U2]]

[U R : [U2, R D' R']]
[D R D' R' : [R' D R, U2]]
[U2, R' D R]
[R D R', U'] [D : [U', R D' R']]

recon

Next: R2 B2 U' B2 L2 B2 F2 U2 F2 R2 D' B' U2 R' B U2 F2 U2 L' F D


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Jan 29, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> R2 B2 U' B2 L2 B2 F2 U2 F2 R2 D' B' U2 R' B U2 F2 U2 L' F D


// Roux that morphs into something else, 34 STM
D2 F R' F' U' L2 R' U r F' L F L' U' M2 U2 L U' R' x // FB cancelling into SB + DB edge
U' M' U M // EO + F2L
L' U R U' L U' R' U' R U' R' // Unintentional ZBLL
// This is literally better than my FMC (untimed) PB of 38 HTM (which took 2 hours btw) by ONE move (HTM, it's actually 2 moves better for STM) on a scramble that only took 5 mins to write a solution for...

Next: F2 B' U' B2 L' F R B D F2 U R2 D L2 B2 U' B2 R'


----------



## OtterCuber (Jan 29, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> F2 B' U' B2 L' F R B D F2 U R2 D L2 B2 U' B2 R'


y2 // inspection
(L' R' U' F) (U2' L') (D2' R') (U' F) // xcross
U L' U L // 2nd pair (FL)
U' R U2 R' f R f' // 3rd pair (BR)
U2 R U R' F R' F' R // 4th pair (FR)
R' U' F' U F R // OLL 43
U' R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' (U') // Ub

Next:
D2 R' U R' U2 R' F U2 R U2 D2 F2 D2 F2 R' U2 R2 L F L2


----------



## tsmosher (Jan 30, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> y2 // inspection
> (L' R' U' F) (U2' L') (D2' R') (U' F) // xcross
> U L' U L // 2nd pair (FL)
> U' R U2 R' f R f' // 3rd pair (BR)
> ...



y'
D2 B2 R F2 // DL (4)
M u' U' R2 U' R E2 // dL (7/11)
R' U' R2' // SS (3/14)
M U R U' R' U R U' r' // SBLS + DFM (9/23)
U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' F' // CMLL (12/35)
M U2 M U M U M' U M U M U2 // L5E-DB (12/47) 

NEXT: 
L2 F D2 B2 D2 L2 D2 F' R2 U2 F U' L B2 R F' R D' L2 F2 U2


----------



## OtterCuber (Jan 30, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> L2 F D2 B2 D2 L2 D2 F' R2 U2 F U' L B2 R F' R D' L2 F2 U2


y' // inspection
(D R D L U F R') y' (U R U' R') D // xcross
U' l U' l' U2 l U l' // 2nd pair (BL)
U2 R' U' R U2' R' U R // 3rd pair (BR)
U2' L' U2 L U' L' U L // 4th pair (FL)
(U) S R U R' U R U2 R' U2 S' // OLL 11
(U') x' (R U' R' D) (R U R' D') (R U R' D) (R U' R' D') x // E

Next: B2 U2 B2 U' L2 B2 R2 B2 R2 D' R F' D' B F2 R' U' B2 D2 U


----------



## tsmosher (Jan 30, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> y' // inspection
> (D R D L U F R') y' (U R U' R') D // xcross
> U' l U' l' U2 l U l' // 2nd pair (BL)
> U2 R' U' R U2' R' U R // 3rd pair (BR)
> ...



z y
M E F M f2 // Idaho (5)
R' u' R u R2 u // pHB (6/11)
R' U R2 U R' // dFR (5/16)
r' U2 r U2 S' U' S // EODB (7/23)
R2 U2 R U R' U R2 // dBR (7/30)
l' R' D2 R U R' D2 R U' (R x') // CPLL (10/40)
u R U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R u // L5EP-DR (9/49)

NEXT: 
B2 U2 L2 B2 U' F2 U2 R2 D' R2 L U' R2 B2 D F D2 R2 D'


----------



## Paradox4 (Jan 31, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> z y
> M E F M f2 // Idaho (5)
> R' u' R u R2 u // pHB (6/11)
> R' U R2 U R' // dFR (5/16)
> ...


E' R' u' R U F2 // FB
U R' U R' U M R U' R' U' R' U r U R' U' R U' R' U R // SB
(U2) R' U' R U' R' U2 R // CMLL
U' M U' M' U2 M U2 M U' M U2 M' U2 // LSE
48stm

Next: L D2 F2 D2 F' U2 L2 F' U2 B' R2 B' R B R U F2 L B' R'


----------



## OtterCuber (Jan 31, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> B2 U2 L2 B2 U' F2 U2 R2 D' R2 L U' R2 B2 D F D2 R2 D'


(L2' U' D' R' F) y (U R U' R')2 D2 // xcross
U R' U' R U2' R' U R // 2nd pair (BR)
U R U' R' // 3rd pair (FR)
F U' R U2' R' U2 F' // 4th pair (FL)
r' D' r U' r' D r2 U' r' U r U r' // OLL 30
(U') (R U R' U') (R' F R2 U') R' U' (R U R' F') (U) // T



Paradox4 said:


> Next: L D2 F2 D2 F' U2 L2 F' U2 B' R2 B' R B R U F2 L B' R'


L' F' U L2' R2' D2 L' // cross
(U R U' R')3 // 1st pair (FR)
y' U F U' R U' R' U2 F' // 2nd pair (FL)
L U' L' U' R U' R' U2 F' U' F // 3rd pair (FR)
U2 L U2 L' U' L U L' // 4th pair (BL)
U2 l'U'L U'L'U2 l // OLL 8
(U) R' F R f' R' F R2 U R' U' R' F' R2 U R' S (U') // F

Next:
D' U' F2 R2 D' R2 D' F2 R2 F' L' U F2 L2 R' F' U' B2 D2


----------



## tsmosher (Jan 31, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> (L2' U' D' R' F) y (U R U' R')2 D2 // xcross
> U R' U' R U2' R' U R // 2nd pair (BR)
> U R U' R' // 3rd pair (FR)
> F U' R U2' R' U2 F' // 4th pair (FL)
> ...



z x
M' L U L' R' U R // dbr (7)
M' U2 M U' F' U2 L2 F2 // dfl (8/15)
U' F' U F2 R' F' R // p3 (7/22)
d' R' U R U2 R' U R // LS (8/30)
R' F' r U R U' r' F // CLL (8/38)
U R' F R S R' F' R S' // ELL (9/47)

NEXT: 
B' U2 L F R B D F2 B2 U2 R' D2 R B2 R' L2 B2 U R2


----------



## OtterCuber (Jan 31, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> B' U2 L F R B D F2 B2 U2 R' D2 R B2 R' L2 B2 U R2



*CFOP 51 STM*
U B' R' F D2' R' (U L' U L) D2 // xcross (FL)
(U') R U2' R2' U' R // 2nd pair (BR)
L U' L' // 3rd pair (BL)
(U) R U R' U' R U R' // 4th pair (FR)
(U) F R' F' r U R U' r' // OLL 25
(U') (R' U2 R U2') R' F (R U R' U') R' F' R2 // Rb

Next:
F2 L2 D F2 R2 U' L2 U' R2 F2 B' L2 F L' U L R2 D2 R' U2


----------



## tsmosher (Feb 1, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> *CFOP 51 STM*
> U B' R' F D2' R' (U L' U L) D2 // xcross (FL)
> (U') R U2' R2' U' R // 2nd pair (BR)
> L U' L' // 3rd pair (BL)
> ...


z2
S R u' R U2 R u2 // FB (7)
M' U R U' R' U R' U2 R U2 R // SS (11/18)
d' R U R' d' // SBLS (5/23)
M U M // align centers, solve DFM (3/26)
U' R2' D' R U2 R' D R U2 R // COLL (10/36)
U' M U M U M U2 M' U M' U' M' U // L5E (13/49)

NEXT: 
B R D F' B2 D L' B' U' F2 R B2 R U2 R2 B2 L B2 L2 U2 L


----------



## DynaXT (Feb 1, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> B R D F' B2 D L' B' U' F2 R B2 R U2 R2 B2 L B2 L2 U2 L



z2 // Inspection
U' L' F R' F // Cross (5)
L' U2 L f' L f // 1st pair (6/11)
y' L U L' R U' R' y R U R' // 2nd pair (9/20)
y' L U2 L' U L U' L' // 3rd pair (7/27)
y L' U' L y' U' R U2 R' U R' F R F' // Last pair and solving yellow cross (12/39)
R U2 R' U' R U' R' // OLL (7/46)
R U R' U' D R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 U' D' // Ew Gd perm (16/62)

Edit: Oops forgot next scramble: L2 F' R2 B' D2 B2 U2 L2 B2 F' L' F D' U' R' B D2 F' R


----------



## OtterCuber (Feb 1, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> L2 F' R2 B' D2 B2 U2 L2 B2 F' L' F D' U' R' B D2 F' R


y2 // inspection
F R' D2 L' D' (U F U2' R' F' U' R) U L2' // xcross (FR)
U L' U L // 2nd pair (FL)
U2' L U L' U L U L' // 3rd pair (BL)
(U2') R' U R U2' f R f' // 4th pair (BR)
(U) l' U2 L U L' U l // OLL 5
(U2) (R' D' R) U (R' D R) U (R' D' R) U2 (R' D R) // Ab

Next: F2 R F' R2 B R2 F2 R2 D2 B R2 B' L2 B L' B' U' R F2 R2 U'


----------



## DynaXT (Feb 1, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> F2 R F' R2 B R2 F2 R2 D2 B R2 B' L2 B L' B' U' R F2 R2 U'



x2 // Inspection
U2 R' F L2 D' R' D' // Cross (7)
U R' U R F R' F' R // 1st pair (8/15)
y' U2 R U' R' U R U R' // 2nd pair (8/23)
U' L U L' U2 L U' L' // 3rd pair (8/31)
U L' U2 L U L' U' L U' L' U L // 4th pair (12/43)
U F R U R' U' F' // OLL (7/50)
U' R' U' R U D' R2 U R' U R U' R U' R2' D // Gb perm (16/66)

Next: F D' L' R2 F2 U' B2 F2 R2 B2 U' L2 R2 D2 B' R F' U L U F2


----------



## tsmosher (Feb 2, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> x2 // Inspection
> U2 R' F L2 D' R' D' // Cross (7)
> U R' U R F R' F' R // 1st pair (8/15)
> y' U2 R U' R' U R U R' // 2nd pair (8/23)
> ...



x // A42, 42 STM
U' E' B2 u' U2 r' u // FB (7)
R' U2 R2 // SS (3/10)
r U R' U2 R // xform w/ pair (5/15)
R U R' U R U2' R2' F' r U' r' F2 R // CMLL (13/28)
U' M2 U' M' U2 M U M' U M // solve dM cancel into ELL (10/38)
U' R' U2 r2 // undo pseudo (4/42)

NEXT:
L2 D' B2 U F' U2 B' L' D' U2 B D2 R2 B' L2 F D2 F' L2 F2


----------



## OtterCuber (Feb 2, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> L2 D' B2 U F' U2 B' L' D' U2 B D2 R2 B' L2 F D2 F' L2 F2



*CFOP 52 STM*
F' D2 F R' (U R U' R') D' U2 B L2' // xcross (FR)
U' L' U2 L U' L' U L // 2nd pair (FL)
y R' U2' R U' R' U R // 3rd pair (BR)
R U2' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair (FR)
(U) R' U' F' U F R // OLL 43
x R2 F R F' R U2 r' U r U2 x' (U2) // Ja

*ROUX 47 STM*
R' u M' U' L D2 // FB
(U R F R' F' R) U' (U' f R' f' U f R f') // SB
M (L' U' L U r U' r' F) U // CMLL
U M U2' M' U2 M' U' M // EO
U M' U2' M U2 M2 U' // UL/UR
M2 // L4E

Next:
L2 B D2 F' L2 R2 D2 F2 L2 F L2 R B' L' R U2 L' D' R2


----------



## tsmosher (Feb 2, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> *CFOP 52 STM*
> F' D2 F R' (U R U' R') D' U2 B L2' // xcross (FR)
> U' L' U2 L U' L' U L // 2nd pair (FL)
> y R' U2' R U' R' U R // 3rd pair (BR)
> ...



// Nautilus
B2 R' D2 U2 D' R U' M' D // FB (9)
R U r' U' R // SS (5/14)
M2 U2 F' U F r U r' // SBLS (8/22)
M U' M' // DBM (3/25)
U' R' F' r U R U' r' F // COLL (9/34)
U' M' U2 M U' M' U2 M U' // L5EP (9/43)

NEXT: 
L D2 B U' R2 D L' U' B F2 R' D2 R2 F2 D2 R U2 B2 R


----------



## DynaXT (Feb 2, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> L D2 B U' R2 D L' U' B F2 R' D2 R2 F2 D2 R U2 B2 R



z2 // Inspection
L' B' U' R' U R' F // Cross (7)
D R U R2' U2' R D' // Pseudoslotting first 2 pairs (7/14)
y2 U R U' R' U' L' U' L // 3rd pair (8/22)
R' F R F' R U R' // 4th pair (7/29)
U F R U R' U' S R U R' U' f' // OLL (12/41)
x R2 F R F' R U2 r' U r U2 B' // PLL (11/52)

Next: F D F B2 U L' F B' R' L2 D' B2 U L2 U2 F2 B2 L2 U2 F2


----------



## tsmosher (Feb 2, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> z2 // Inspection
> L' B' U' R' U R' F // Cross (7)
> D R U R2' U2' R D' // Pseudoslotting first 2 pairs (7/14)
> y2 U R U' R' U' L' U' L // 3rd pair (8/22)
> ...


y x'
R' B' u' R' U u2 R u' // FB (8)
r' U' R U' R' B U b' R2 S' R2 // DFM + dbR (11/19)
U2 R U R2' F R F' // dFR (7/26)
U R U2 R' U R' D' R U2 R' D R2 U' R' // COLL (14/40)
U M' U' M' U M' U2 M' U M' U M // L5E (12/52) JANAF mirrored KAPAG

NEXT: 
U' B R2 F2 L2 U L2 D' U' L2 U' F2 B L' D2 R F' D2 F D


----------



## OtterCuber (Feb 3, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> U' B R2 F2 L2 U L2 D' U' L2 U' F2 B L' D2 R F' D2 F D



*CFOP 56 STM*
y' // inspection
R F U2 L D // xcross (FR)
U' L U L' U' L U L' // 2nd pair (BL)
R' U2' R U' R' U R // 3rd pair (BR)
F U' R U' R' U2 F' // 4th pair (FL)
(U2) S' R U R' S U' R' F R F' // OLL 19
(U') F (R U' R' U') (R U R' F') (R U R' U') (R' F R F') // Y

Next:
F2 D2 F' R' L2 B2 D F U' L2 D R2 U2 L2 D L2 D' L2 U2 R


----------



## DynaXT (Feb 3, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> F2 D2 F' R' L2 B2 D F U' L2 D R2 U2 L2 D L2 D' L2 U2 R



x2 y' // Inspection
R D2 R2 L U' L2 F U2 D' L' B // Obnoxiously long x-cross (11)
U R' U' R U' R' U R // 2nd pair (8/19)
L U' L' y' U L' U L // 3rd pair (7/26)
U R U R' U R U' R' // 4th pair (8/34)
R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' F' // OLL (11/45)
x z R2 F R F' R U2 r' U r U2 // PLL (10/55)

Next: F R' B2 U' R2 B2 R L2 F' L2 D2 F L2 F' U2 D2 F' L2 F' U L


----------



## OtterCuber (Feb 3, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> Next: F R' B2 U' R2 B2 R L2 F' L2 D2 F L2 F' U2 D2 F' L2 F' U L



*CFOP 53 STM*
y2 // inspection
B2 F2 (U2' L' U L) D U B' // xcross
R U2' R' U' R U R' // 2nd pair (FR)
y R U' R' y U' L' U L // 3rd pair (FL)
U F' U' F U' R U R' // 4th pair (FR)
R' F2 R2 U2 R' F' R U2 R2 F2 R // OLL 4
(U) M' U' M2' U' M2' U' M' U2' M2' U // Z

*CFOP 58 STM*
y // inspection
L2 R2' (U' F R' F' R) D L' // more ergonomic xcross
U R' U R U' R' U' R // 2nd pair (BR)
y' U F' U' F U' R U R' // 3rd pair (FR)
L' U L F' r U r' // 4th pair (FL)
(U') F R' F' R U2 R U' R' U R U2 R' // OLL 47
(U') R2 U (R U R' U') R' U' (R' U R') (U') // Ub

Next:
B' L' F' L2 F2 R2 D' B2 U' L2 U2 F2 D' F L' U' B' R D U


----------



## V Achyuthan (Feb 3, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> B' L' F' L2 F2 R2 D' B2 U' L2 U2 F2 D' F L' U' B' R D U


z2 x' D2 L2 D' B2 F' // FB
U r2 U' R2 U2 r' U r U R2 // SB
U2 F R' F' R U R U' r' // CMLL
U M U' M' U' M U M // EO
U2 M2 U M U2 M' U2 // LSE
39 STM

Next : F2 R' D2 R' F2 R2 B2 F2 L' D2 L' F2 D' B2 R' D2 B' D U' B F'


----------



## OtterCuber (Feb 3, 2022)

V Achyuthan said:


> Next : F2 R' D2 R' F2 R2 B2 F2 L' D2 L' F2 D' B2 R' D2 B' D U' B F'



y // inspection
D' R U' L U F U' B2 D // xcross
y U2 R' U R U' R' U' R // 2nd pair (BR)
U2 l' U l U2 l' U' l // 3rd pair (FL)
U'R U' R2' F R F' R U' R' // 4th pair (FR)
R' F' U' F2 U R U' R' F' R // OLL 36
(U) (R U' R' U') (R U R D) (R' U' R D') (R' U2 R') U // Ra

Next: 
R2 F R2 D2 R2 F2 U2 F' L2 B' U2 R2 L' B U2 R D U' B' D U


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Feb 3, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> Next:
> R2 F R2 D2 R2 F2 U2 F' L2 B' U2 R2 L' B U2 R D U' B' D U


*Fluffy Ducky*:
y2 z' // Inspection
F' L D' L // Cross [4/4]
R' U R U2 f' L' f // P1 [7/11]
R' U R U' R' U R // P2 [7/18]
U2' R' F R F' R U' R' // P3 [8/26]
d R // Fluffy [2/28]
M' U M U2 M' U M // OLL [7/35]
U2 R D' L D2 R D' R D' L2 U2 L U2 D // Ducky+ [14/49]
*49 STM*

Next: U B' D L2 D2 L' D' R' B R2 U B2 D' L2 F2 R2 B2 U' R2 B2 D


----------



## tsmosher (Feb 3, 2022)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> *Fluffy Ducky*:
> y2 z' // Inspection
> F' L D' L // Cross [4/4]
> R' U R U2 f' L' f // P1 [7/11]
> ...



y2
U r S' R E' R u r2 u2 // p223 + dFR (9)
R' U R S' U' S R' U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' // RB (15/24)
U F R2 D R' U R D' R2' U' F' // CMLL (11/35)
M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U2 // L6EP (6/41)

NEXT:
U B2 D R2 U L2 B2 U2 B2 U2 L F' L R F' D' L2 B L2 D'


----------



## OtterCuber (Feb 3, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> U B2 D R2 U L2 B2 U2 B2 U2 L F' L R F' D' L2 B L2 D'


y' // inspection
D' U R' U' L' B D F // cross
U2' R' U R // 1st pair (BR)
y' U R' U' R // 2nd pair (BR)
F U F' // 3rd pair (FL)
U2' R' F R F' R U R' // 4th pair (FR)
U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R' // Antisune
(U) (R' U2 R U2') R' F (R U R' U') R' F' R2 (U') // Rb

Next:
L' F L2 D' F2 L2 U2 L B' U B2 U R2 D2 L2 U' L2 U F2 U' B2


----------



## DynaXT (Feb 3, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> L' F L2 D' F2 L2 U2 L B' U B2 U R2 D2 L2 U' L2 U F2 U' B2



x2 // Inspection
R' B' R2 U' L F2 // Cross (6)
L' U' L U2 L' U L U' L' U' L // 1st pair (11/17)
U2 L U' L' y U' R U' R' // 2nd pair (8/25)
y' R U R' // 3rd pair (3/28)
U L U L' U L U' L' // 4th pair (8/36)
U2 R U2 R2' F R F' R U2 R' // OLL (10/46)
U' R' U R' U' R D' R' D R' U D' R2 U' R2' D R2 U2' // Stupid*** V-perm (18/64)

Next: D' B2 D U2 L2 B2 D' F2 R2 F2 L2 D' R F' L B2 L' U' L U F'


----------



## Eli Apperson (Feb 3, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> Next: D' B2 D U2 L2 B2 D' F2 R2 F2 L2 D' R F' L B2 L' U' L U F'


CFOP
STM: 49
Inspection: z2
Cross(7): U' D' R' F D' R2 D'
1st Pair(8): U R' U R U L' U' L
2nd Pair(3): f' L f
3rd Pair(8): U' R' U R U' f R f'
4th Pair(12): (R U R' U')*3
1LLL(11): y R U2 R2 U2 y R' F' R U2 r U r'
Next
F' D2 F' R2 D2 B2 D2 B' R2 F D2 R' F L' B R D' B D' L


----------



## Cuber2s (Feb 4, 2022)

inspection: X2
Cross: F' L B' R B D2
1st Pair: R U' R' U2 L' U' L
2nd Pair: R' U R U' R' U R
3rd Pair: U' R U R' L U L'
4th Pair: U R' U2 R2 U R2 U R
OLL: S U2 L' U' L U' L' U2 L S'
Pll: R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R2 U' D R' U R U2 D'
Next:F2 D L' U' D' F U2 F' U2 R F2 R U2 R' B2 L2 U2 L2 D2 B'


----------



## Reirto-RRNF (Feb 4, 2022)

Cuber2s said:


> Next:F2 D L' U' D' F U2 F' U2 R F2 R U2 R' B2 L2 U2 L2 D2 B'


x' // inspection
U R y' R' F R' D2 // cross
U R U2 R' y' R U R' // 1st pair
L' U L // 2nd pair
y' L U' L' y' U2 L' U' L // 3rd pair
U' R U' R' y L' U2 L // 4th pair
U F R U R' U' R' F' r U R U' r' // OLL
U' x R2' F R F' R U2 r' U r U2 x' // PLL
U // AUF

Next: B R2 F L' U L2 F' L B D2 B2 R2 F D2 F D2 L2 F' U2 R


----------



## Eli Apperson (Feb 4, 2022)

Reirto-RRNF said:


> Next: B R2 F L' U L2 F' L B D2 B2 R2 F D2 F D2 L2 F' U2 R


Roux
STM: 28
Inspection : z' x
First block: B F2 U B2 D2 F D2
Second block: r' U2 M2 U r' U' R' U' R U R' U2 R
L6E: M2 U M' U' M U M2 U

Next: B' L' U' B2 R2 B D2 R F U2 B U2 D2 R2 D2 F' B2 L2 F' D2 U


----------



## OtterCuber (Feb 4, 2022)

CubableYT said:


> Next: B' L' U' B2 R2 B D2 R F U2 B U2 D2 R2 D2 F' B2 L2 F' D2 U


U' R F2 L' D2 F // xcross (FR)
y' L U2 L' U L U' L' // 2nd pair (BL)
r U' r' U2 r U r' R U R' // 3rd pair (FR)
y' R U2' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair (FR)
(U') R' U' R' F R F' U R // OLL 46
(U2) M2' U' M2' U2' M2' U' M2' // H

Next: B2 F' R2 B' L2 U2 L2 U2 F' R2 F2 L' D2 R' D2 U2 L D' L' F R


----------



## tsmosher (Feb 4, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> U' R F2 L' D2 F // xcross (FR)
> y' L U2 L' U L U' L' // 2nd pair (BL)
> r U' r' U2 r U r' R U R' // 3rd pair (FR)
> y' R U2' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair (FR)
> ...



z' y
f2 R' F U' u' r u r u' r2 // FB, DRS, DFM (10)
U F' L' U' L U F R' U2 R2 // SS (10/20)
U R' U2 R d' R U R' d' // SBLS, rotate solved edge to DBM (9/29)
U R U2 R2' F R F' R U2 R' // CMLL (10/39)
U2 r U R' U M U' R U' R' U' // L5E (11/50)

NEXT: 
L2 B2 D2 L2 D B2 U' F2 D2 R U R B' D' U R D2 R U'


----------



## V Achyuthan (Feb 4, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> L2 B2 D2 L2 D B2 U' F2 D2 R U R B' D' U R D2 R U'


B E R2 // 222
y' U2 F U R2 // 223
y' F' U2 F // Pair
U2 R2 U' R' S' U' S // EOpair
U R' U' R U' R' U R U R // LXS
U' L' U2 L' D' L U2 L' D L2 // ZBLL
37 STM

Next : U R2 D R D' L U' B R F L2 F2 L2 D2 B R2 F D2 B' U2


----------



## OtterCuber (Feb 4, 2022)

V Achyuthan said:


> Next : U R2 D R D' L U' B R F L2 F2 L2 D2 B R2 F D2 B' U2


z' // inspection
U R' D U' f R' f' U L2' // xcross
U2' L U L' U L U L' // 2nd pair (BL)
U' F' U' F // 3rd pair (FR)
U L' U2 L U' L' U L // 4th pair (FL)
(U2) R' F R2 B' R2 F' R2 B R' // OLL 50
(U') M2' U M U2' M' U M2' (U) // Ua

Next: D2 B2 R' B' R' U F2 D B' D2 R2 U2 D2 L' F2 B2 R B2 R' U2


----------



## DynaXT (Feb 4, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> D2 B2 R' B' R' U F2 D B' D2 R2 U2 D2 L' F2 B2 R B2 R' U2



z2 // Inspection
U R2' U' B' R' U L2 F D2' U L' U L // Another obnoxiously long xcross (13)
U' L' U L R' U R // 2nd pair (7/20)
U' L U' L' U f' L f // 3rd pair (8/28)
U L' U' L y' U2 R U R' // 4th pair (8/36)
U r U r' U R U' R' U R U' M' U' r // OLL (14/50)
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U2 // PLL (15/65)

Next: D2 U2 R' B2 L D2 L2 D2 U2 R' F2 L B L' D2 F' L2 D' F L'


----------



## OtterCuber (Feb 4, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> Next: D2 U2 R' B2 L D2 L2 D2 U2 R' F2 L B L' D2 F' L2 D' F L'


U L R' F R D' B R' // xcross (FL)
U' R U R' U f' L f // 2nd pair (BL)
U R' U R U2 R' U R // 3rd pair (BR)
R U' R' U' R U R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair (FR)
R' F' r U R U' r' F // OLL 24
(U) R' F R f' R' F R2 U R' U' R' F' R2 U R' S (U') // F

Next: R U R' F B' U L2 F D B2 L2 F' R2 F D2 B' D2 F' U2


----------



## abunickabhi (Feb 4, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> U L R' F R D' B R' // xcross (FL)
> U' R U R' U f' L f // 2nd pair (BL)
> U R' U R U2 R' U R // 3rd pair (BR)
> R U' R' U' R U R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair (FR)
> ...



z2 y
//edges BPAD KJGQ VUMB
//corners FCXR BSGC

U2 M' U2 M R U' M' U2 M U' R' //UF-UB-FR-UL-DF
D2 F' R' E2 R F R E2 R' D2 //UF-LB-LF-RU-LD
U S2 U M U2 L F' E2 F l' //UF-DR-DB-BR-UB

[R' : [U', R' D' R]]
[R U' D' R' : [U2, R' D R]]
[R F' R' U' : [R D R', U2]]
[R : [R D R', U]]

recon
Next: B2 D' F2 U' B2 R2 B2 L2 F2 U' F2 U B L' D U R' U' B2 D' L


----------



## tsmosher (Feb 4, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> z2 y
> //edges BPAD KJGQ VUMB
> //corners FCXR BSGC
> 
> ...



b' R E' r u' // FB (5)
U F' L' U' L U F U2 R // SS (9/14)
U2 M2 // pseudo solve DBM (2/16)
R U R' r U r' // SBLS (6/22)
U' R U R' U R U2 R' // CLL (8/30)
U M2 U2 M' U' M U2 M2 U' M' U M // L5E (12/42) ShOGrOShIFer
U' M2 // L4EP (2/44)

NEXT: 
U' L F2 R D2 B' U' B U2 L2 F D2 R2 U2 F' L2 F2 R2 B' D R2


----------



## abunickabhi (Feb 4, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> b' R E' r u' // FB (5)
> U F' L' U' L U F U2 R // SS (9/14)
> U2 M2 // pseudo solve DBM (2/16)
> R U R' r U r' // SBLS (6/22)
> ...


z2 y
//edges LVOB CNRT CIDJ
//corners QJBX PH

[U D R : [R D' R', U2]]
[D R D' R' : [R' D R, U2]]
[R' D : [R' U R, D2]]

L' F' D M2 D' F D' M2 D L//UF-BL-DR-RF-UB
R S' D' F E R E' R' F' D S R' //UF-UR-RB-BD-DL
[U', R E2 R'][L2 F' : [E', L2]]
[L: [L' U' L U L' U' L, D]]

recon

Next: L2 F2 D R2 F2 L2 D R2 D B2 F L2 R' D L' U B D2 L D'


----------



## tsmosher (Feb 5, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: L2 F2 D R2 F2 L2 D R2 D B2 F L2 R' D L' U B D2 L D'



x
S r' S2 R E R' E' // FB (7)
R2 U' M2 U2 R' U r // SS (7/14)
U2 // solve DBM (1/15)
r U' R' // SBLS (3/18)
U' R' U' R U R f' U' f // CLL (9/27)
U2 R' S' r' U S' U' r S r // L5E (10/37)
U' R // undo pseudo (2/39)

NEXT:
L' B U R L2 F U L U B2 D2 R2 F2 U F2 R2 D F2 R2 D2 L


----------



## Reirto-RRNF (Feb 5, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> x
> S r' S2 R E R' E' // FB (7)
> R2 U' M2 U2 R' U r // SS (7/14)
> U2 // solve DBM (1/15)
> ...


z' // inspection
(U D) R D' R' (D U) F D' // cross
U2' R' U R // 1st pair
U2 L' U' L U2 L' U L // 2nd pair
y' R' U' R // 3rd pair
y' R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U F R' F' R U2 R U2 R' // CLL
M' U M U M' U2 M U' M' U' M // ELL
U2 // AUF

Next:
L' U2 D2 F' L' D B U' F' D2 F R2 F' B' R2 L2 B R2 D2 B R'


----------



## abunickabhi (Feb 5, 2022)

Reirto-RRNF said:


> z' // inspection
> (U D) R D' R' (D U) F D' // cross
> U2' R' U R // 1st pair
> U2 L' U' L U2 L' U L // 2nd pair
> ...


z2 y
//edges LEVJ BGQP DMNC
//corners NUWI BFHT PC

L U L U' L' S L S' U L' U' L' //UF-BL-LU-DR-LF
R' E U S' U' R U' S U R' E' R //UF-UB-RU-LD-FR
[U D' L : [E, L2]] [U : [U, L' E L]]

[U R : [D, R U' R']]
[R' U : [R U' R', D']]
[F : [U2, R' D' R]]
[U' D R' : [R' D R, U']]
[D' : [R D R', U']]

R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' //parity

recon

Next: U2 L2 F2 L U2 L F2 D2 B2 U2 L' B2 U' F2 R' D2 U B' L B R'


----------



## tsmosher (Feb 5, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> z2 y
> //edges LEVJ BGQP DMNC
> //corners NUWI BFHT PC
> 
> ...



// ZZ-4c
B' L' B R2 D' R2 D' // EO mixed cross (7)
U2 R' U R L U' L' // 7
R' U' R U2 L' U L // 7
U2 R U R2' U' R U' R' U R // 10
U2 R U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 // F2L (34/41)
L2' D' L U2 L' D L U2 L // COLL (9/50)
M2 U M2 U // M2+4c (4/54)

NEXT:
B' L2 R2 D F2 U' R2 U' L2 R2 B2 U2 F R2 B2 U2 R F2 U B


----------



## V Achyuthan (Feb 5, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> B' L2 R2 D F2 U' R2 U' L2 R2 B2 U2 F R2 B2 U2 R F2 U B


*A Nautilus Variant I invented yesterday*
x L' F' R F2 D B' // FB
R2 S R' S' M U' M' U M' // 222
U F' U' F // EODF (DF happens to be solved in this case)
R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R2 U2 // BU square
U2 F U R' F' R U R' U' F U R U2 F' U2 // L7P
42 STM
40 STM with cancellation

Next : F' R2 D2 R2 F' D2 B2 L2 B L2 F L2 D B R' U2 L2 F D' F2 U2


----------



## abunickabhi (Feb 5, 2022)

V Achyuthan said:


> *A Nautilus Variant I invented yesterday*
> x L' F' R F2 D B' // FB
> R2 S R' S' M U' M' U M' // 222
> U F' U' F // EODF (DF happens to be solved in this case)
> ...


z2 y
//edges FJSA PMGU LD
//corners INAQ TBEV WC

F D' R U' M' U r' D F' //UF-BU-LF-RD-UL
U D L' E2 L F L E2 L' F' U' D' //UF-FR-BR-RU-DL
[U' D R : [E', R2]]

[R' U : [D, R U' R']]
[D' : [R' D' R, U']]
[R' U' D' R : [D, R U' R']]
[R': [R D' R' D, F2]]
[U, R' D' R]

R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R //parity

recon

Next: D' F2 R L2 D2 L2 F2 D2 B' U2 L2 B2 L2 B R U' B' D B F R


----------



## DynaXT (Feb 5, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> D' F2 R L2 D2 L2 F2 D2 B' U2 L2 B2 L2 B R U' B' D B F R



z2 // Inspection
D L F D' R u R U R' u // Cross and preserving a pair (9)
R U2 R' // 1st pair (3/12)
D' U' L U L' D // Pseudoslotted 2nd pair (6/18)
y U R U R2' U' R // 3rd pair (6/24)
R U' R' U R U R' // 4th pair (7/31)
U R U2 R2' U' R U' R' U2 F R F' // OLL (12/43)
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PLL (15/58)

Next: R2 D2 R2 B2 D2 F R2 F' L2 F L2 F' U' L' R2 D' B L D2 U R U


----------



## abunickabhi (Feb 5, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> z2 // Inspection
> D L F D' R u R U R' u // Cross and preserving a pair (9)
> R U2 R' // 1st pair (3/12)
> D' U' L U L' D // Pseudoslotted 2nd pair (6/18)
> ...


z2 y
//edges CPJN LFSX ADTU
//corners BOFS QVSC

U' F' E2 r' F' M' F R E2 F U //UF-UR-FR-LF-RB
R F' M F' E F E' M' F R' //UF-BL-BU-RD-FD
U' S M U M D S M D' M //4 flip

[U' : [R D' R', U2]]
[U' R' U : [R U' R', D]]
[F' R D' R' : [R' D R, U']]
[R B R', F2]



Next: B2 D' R2 D2 U' R2 D2 R2 F2 L2 U F2 B' U R F R B2 L' B Frecon


----------



## tsmosher (Feb 5, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> z2 y
> //edges CPJN LFSX ADTU
> //corners BOFS QVSC
> 
> ...



R2 U M' U2 B S U S2 // FB (8)
R U2 R2 U R2 U2 r2 // NSB + DBM (7)
U R' U' R U' R' U' R // SBLS (8/23)
U2 f R2 S' U' R2' U' R2 U R2' F' // COLL (11/34)
U' R U R' U' M' U R U' r // ELL (10/44)

NEXT: 
F2 U' B2 D2 L2 B' R2 F2 D2 F R2 F2 U2 L' B2 D R B F2 L2 R


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Feb 5, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> F2 U' B2 D2 L2 B' R2 F2 D2 F R2 F2 U2 L' B2 D R B F2 L2 R


// Trying Columns, 40 STM
R F R' F2 D' L' D L' D' B D' l' D l // Pairs
x2 F R U' R' U' R U R' F' // EO + Finish columns
y U2 M' U2 M D' // DL/DR
U' M U2 M' U' M2 U // UL/UR
M D2 M u' U' // Finish

Next: R U F2 B' D R2 L' U' L F' R2 F U2 F U2 F' U2 R2 B L2 D2


----------



## tsmosher (Feb 5, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> // Trying Columns, 40 STM
> R F R' F2 D' L' D L' D' B D' l' D l // Pairs
> x2 F R U' R' U' R U R' F' // EO + Finish columns
> y U2 M' U2 M D' // DL/DR
> ...


y2
f' r F2 u2 R' u2 U R' u2 // FB (9)
U R U R' U2 R U' R2' // SS (8/17)
U' F' U2 F r U r' // SBLS (7/24)
U M2 // solve DFM (2/26)
U R' U2' R U2 R f' U' f // CMLL (9/35)
U' M U M' U2 M U' M U' M2 U' M' U2 M r2' // L5E & untransform (15/50)

NEXT: 
L' B2 R F2 L2 B2 L B2 D2 R' U2 R' U L R D B2 F' L F2 R'


----------



## DynaXT (Feb 6, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> L' B2 R F2 L2 B2 L B2 D2 R' U2 R' U L R D B2 F' L F2 R'



x2 // Inspection
D' L R' D' R2 // Cross (5)
y L' U2 L2 U L' // 1st pair (5/10)
y' R U R2' U' R // 2nd pair (5/15)
L U L' U R U R' // 3rd pair (7/23)
y' L' U L U L' U2 L // 4th pair (7/30)
U R U R' U R U2 R' // OLL (8/38)
R' U R U' R' F' U' F R U R' F R' F' R U' R U // PLL (18/56)

Next: L2 R2 D2 F2 D L2 F2 D R2 F2 D2 L' D' F' R D' L2 F' U2 R' D


----------



## V Achyuthan (Feb 6, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> L2 R2 D2 F2 D L2 F2 D R2 F2 D2 L' D' F' R D' L2 F' U2 R' D


x2 D2 F' R2 D2 R D // FB
M U M' U R2 U2 f R' f' M' U M' // NSB
U' F' U F r U2 r' // EODF
U2 R U' R' U R U2 R' U2 // BU square
R' F U' R U R2 U' D' R U R' D R' F' // L7P
48 STM

Next : U' D' B' U2 F' B' L B L2 D F2 U2 R2 F2 U2 L2 B2 U L2 D2 L


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Feb 6, 2022)

V Achyuthan said:


> U' D' B' U2 F' B' L B L2 D F2 U2 R2 F2 U2 L2 B2 U L2 D2 L


// Doing columns again, 48 STM
x2 R' B' U L2 U2 L' U' L2 F' L' F // Pseudo-pairs
U2 R U R' U R' F R F' R U2' R' // Columns
U2 L2 // Fix pseudo
M' U M U2 M' D U2 M' D M2 D' // L8EO cancelling into DL/DR 
U M' U2 M U' M2 U // UL/UR
M U2 M u' U2 // Finish

Next: D2 F2 U2 L B2 R' F2 R' U2 F2 L D R F' D2 R2 D L R2 F


----------



## V Achyuthan (Feb 6, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> Next: D2 F2 U2 L B2 R' F2 R' U2 F2 L D R F' D2 R2 D L R2 F


y x2 B L' D2 B' U' F' // FB
U' M' U' M2 U' R U r // NSB
U M2 U R U' M U R' U M // EODF
R U2 R' U' R U' R' U' // blU block
R2 U2 R U2 R' U R' U' R2 U R' U R' U2 R2 // L7P
47 STM

Next : L' F U R' F D2 L U2 D B' U2 R2 U2 R F2 U2 L' F2 R F2 D2


----------



## OtterCuber (Feb 6, 2022)

V Achyuthan said:


> Next : L' F U R' F D2 L U2 D B' U2 R2 U2 R F2 U2 L' F2 R F2 D2


z2 y' // inspection
R U' L2' D' R' U' f R' U' f' D F' D' // xcross
y' U L U2 L2' U' L2 U' L' // 2nd pair (BL)
U R U' R' U2' R' U R // 3rd pair (BR)
U R U R' U R U' R' // 4th pair (FR)
(U2) R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' // OLL 23
(R U R' F') (R U R' U') R' F R2 U' R' (U) // Jb

Next:
U2 F2 R2 U2 B2 R' U2 B2 D2 L F2 B D B' D' F R2 D2 L


----------



## tsmosher (Feb 6, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> z2 y' // inspection
> R U' L2' D' R' U' f R' U' f' D F' D' // xcross
> y' U L U2 L2' U' L2 U' L' // 2nd pair (BL)
> U R U' R' U2' R' U R // 3rd pair (BR)
> ...



x
R F u' R u R' E2 // FB (7)
R2 U2 R' U2 R U' R' U R // SS (9/16)
M U2 M2 // solve DBM (3/19)
U F' U' F U2 R // SBLS (6/25)
R U2 R' U' R U' R' // CLL (7/32)
r U' R' U' M U R U R' // L5E (9/41)
U R2 // undo pseudo (2/43)

NEXT: U2 R F' R' D F' U' R2 B' L F2 R' U2 R' U2 L' D2 L2 D2 L'


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Feb 6, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: U2 R F' R' D F' U' R2 B' L F2 R' U2 R' U2 L' D2 L2 D2 L'


// MGLS, 49 STM
D2 R D2 L R2 D' R F2 L F2 // X-cross
L' U L U y L' U L // Pair #2
y' L' U2 L U L' U' L // Pair #3
y' L F' L' F // ELS
U2 y L U2 L' U' L U L' U L U L' // CLS
U' M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 U' // PLL

Next: R' B R' U' R L2 U2 L' B2 D' L2 U2 F2 U B2 D B2 U B

I think this method deserves a bit more attention. While ELS could be a pain sometimes, CLS can be done 2-gen. You could always try to force good ELS cases if you really wanted during 3rd slot; or OS between MGLS and regular LSLL. (It's kinda like the ZZ-CT of CFOP I guess?)


----------



## tsmosher (Feb 7, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> // MGLS, 49 STM
> D2 R D2 L R2 D' R F2 L F2 // X-cross
> L' U L U y L' U L // Pair #2
> y' L' U2 L U L' U' L // Pair #3
> ...




U2 B' R' M2 U r2 // B-52 block (6)
R U R' u' F' U' F u2 R U R' u // 3QB > MI1 block (12/18)
R U' R' U2 S' U' S // EODR (7/25)
U2 R U R' // LS (4/29)
R' U2 R U F R' U R U' F' // COLL (10/39)
U2 M' U2 M U' M' U2 M E2 // L5EP (9/48)

NEXT: F2 U R2 B2 U' R2 B2 U2 R2 U L2 U2 F' U2 R' D2 F' L R' F L'


----------



## V Achyuthan (Feb 7, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> F2 U R2 B2 U' R2 B2 U2 R2 U L2 U2 F' U2 R' D2 F' L R' F L'


x L2 D U L D // FB
r' U' R' U r U F R2 F' M' // NSB
r U' R' U' M // EODF
R U2 R' U R U2 R' // lbU square
U' R2 U F' U' R U R' U' R' U2 F U' R2 // L7P
41 STM

Next : U' B2 L' B' R' U' R2 L' U' R2 L2 B2 L2 B' R2 D2 B' D2 L2 U2 F2


----------



## Yolo_Gamer0000 (Feb 7, 2022)

V Achyuthan said:


> x L2 D U L D // FB
> r' U' R' U r U F R2 F' M' // NSB
> r U' R' U' M // EODF
> R U2 R' U R U2 R' // lbU square
> ...


U2 F D F L D L2 D2 - Cross
U L' U' L U y L U L' - F2L 1st Pair
U' R' U R L' U L - F2L 2nd Pair
U2 y' L' U' L U R U' R' - F2L 3rd pair
U y' L U' L' U y' R' U2 R U' R' U R - F2L 4th pair
U F R U R' U' F' - 2 Look OLL 1/2
U2 R U R' U R U2 R' -2 Look OLL 2/2, Sune
U R' U' R U D' R2 U R' U R U' R U' R2 D U2 - PLL, Gb perm

ik this is not the most optimal solution, even cfop solution,but thats how i would've probablly solved it

Next: D2 L' D' F2 D L2 R2 B2 U R2 D2 F2 U' L2 R B D' R' F' R' F'


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Feb 7, 2022)

Yolo_Gamer0000 said:


> U2 F D F L D L2 D2 - Cross
> U L' U' L U y L U L' - F2L 1st Pair
> U' R' U R L' U L - F2L 2nd Pair
> U2 y' L' U' L U R U' R' - F2L 3rd pair
> ...


Doesn't matter if it's not optimal, the whole point of this thread is to see how other people solve things.
Anyway, decided to do MGLS again because why not:

D F2 L D L D // Cross
U L U' L2 U' L // Pair #1 + pair up #2
y L' U2 L // Pair #2
U R U2 R2 F R F' // Pair #3
y' // Imagine using back slots
U' F R U R' U F' // ELS
U' y' M' U2 l U F2 U' F2 L' // CLS
U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' // PLL

Next: U L2 B2 U2 B2 U F2 L2 F2 U' F2 R' B2 U F' D' U2 R D2 B'


----------



## tsmosher (Feb 7, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> Doesn't matter if it's not optimal, the whole point of this thread is to see how other people solve things.
> Anyway, decided to do MGLS again because why not:
> 
> D F2 L D L D // Cross
> ...



x y'
S U l2 U' L u2 z // FB (7)
u' R2 u R' u R u2 D' // 3QB (8/15)
U L' U2 L U' F2 (l x) // lots of things (7/22)
F' r U r' U2' r' F2 r // CLL2 (8/30)
U' R' F' U' F U R2 f R f' U' R' // ELL (12/42)
U' l' U2 // undo pseudo (3/45)

NEXT: 
L B2 L' F2 D2 R' B2 L2 U2 L2 U2 R' B' L' D2 B' D2 R2 D L U'


----------



## DynaXT (Feb 7, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> L B2 L' F2 D2 R' B2 L2 U2 L2 U2 R' B' L' D2 B' D2 R2 D L U'



x2 // Inspection
R2' D' R D2' F // Cross (5)
U2 L' U2 L2 U L' // 1st pair (6/11)
R' U R2 U R' // 2nd pair (5/16)
y' R U R' U' R U R' // 3rd pair (7/23)
L U L' U' L U L' U L U' L' // 4th pair (11/34)
U2 R U R' U' R U' R' F' U' F R U R' // OLL (14/48)
U2 R2' F2 R U2 R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F R2 U // PLL (17/65)

Next: L2 D' L' U R' U' R' F R' L2 D F2 U' B2 R2 U' F2 L2 U' F2 B2


----------



## tsmosher (Feb 8, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> x2 // Inspection
> R2' D' R D2' F // Cross (5)
> U2 L' U2 L2 U L' // 1st pair (6/11)
> R' U R2 U R' // 2nd pair (5/16)
> ...



x2 // APB
U' M u l2 u2 // dbr (5)
F' R U R' L U' L U2 L' // db (9/14)
U' R U2 R' // form dFR (4/18)
U R U' R2' r U M // EOpair (7/25)
L' U L U2 L' U L // dFL (7/32)
U' R U R' U R U2 R' // 2GLL (8/40)
U F2 // undo pseudo (2/42)

NEXT: 
B2 D2 B2 L2 F D2 U2 R2 F U2 D' F' L D2 L2 B' R B D2 F2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Feb 9, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> B2 D2 B2 L2 F D2 U2 R2 F U2 D' F' L D2 L2 B' R B D2 F2


ZZ: 54 STM
U2 B2 F' U F L2 F U' F2 r U r' //EOLine
R2 U R2 U R2 U2 L U2 L R U2 M' B2 r' U2 R U' R U R2 U2 R' U R U' R' //F2L
U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R' U R U R' U R U2 R' //ZBLL

APB: 53 STM
y //inspection
M' U' M2 F' R U R' U' R2 r B' //FB
r2 F R F' U r2 //dM
E' R U R' E //pair setup
U f' U' f //EOPair
U2 R U R' U2 R' U' R2 U R //LXS
U2 F U R U' R' U R U' R2 F' R U R U' R' U2 //ZBLL

Next: D R D' B2 F2 U' R2 U' F2 U2 L2 B2 U2 R2 B D2 U' R B' D' L


----------



## V Achyuthan (Feb 9, 2022)

Cubing Forever said:


> D R D' B2 F2 U' R2 U' F2 U2 L2 B2 U2 R2 B D2 U' R B' D' L


z2 R2 D' R2 U2 L' D' B' // FB
M U' M' R' S' U S D' R U R' D // NSB
U2 r U r' // EODF
R U' R' U' R U2 R' U' // blU square
U R U R' F' R U2 R U2 R' F U' R U' R2 U' // L7P
47 STM
41 STM with cancellations

Next : U B2 D' R2 U' F2 U' B2 U L2 U2 F' U2 R' U L U' B F2 R2 B2


----------



## tsmosher (Feb 9, 2022)

V Achyuthan said:


> z2 R2 D' R2 U2 L' D' B' // FB
> M U' M' R' S' U S D' R U R' D // NSB
> U2 r U r' // EODF
> R U' R' U' R U2 R' U' // blU square
> ...



x' y2 // APB
L' F L' E2 L' u2 z // FB (7)
U2 R u2 U' R' u2 D' // HB (7/14)
U2 R U' R' U' F' U' F' // EOdFL (8/22)
R U2 R' U R U' R' // LS (7/29)
U' R2 F R U R U' R' F' R U' R' U R // COLL (14/43)
U' M U' M2 U2 M2 U' M' u2 // L5EP (9/52)

NEXT: 
U2 L' F2 D2 B2 R2 D2 L' D2 B2 L' F' L' B U R F2 U L' D2


----------



## V Achyuthan (Feb 10, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> U2 L' F2 D2 B2 R2 D2 L' D2 B2 L' F' L' B U R F2 U L' D2


y x' F L' D' F D2 // FB
U' r2 U2 R U r U2 R U' R' // SB
F' U' L' U L F // CMLL
M U M' // EO
U M2 U' x' M U2 M U2 // LSE
31 STM

Next : B' R' U2 B' R' B' D' U2 L D2 R F2 D2 B2 R2 U2 L' F2 R'


----------



## tsmosher (Feb 10, 2022)

V Achyuthan said:


> y x' F L' D' F D2 // FB
> U' r2 U2 R U r U2 R U' R' // SB
> F' U' L' U L F // CMLL
> M U M' // EO
> ...



x2
R' U' r B2 r2 U' r U' r // FB (9)
R U R' u' D' // HB (5/14)
U2 R U2 R2' F' R F U' R' F2 // EOdFL + DFM (10/24)
R2 U' R' // dFR (3/27)
U2 R2 F R U R U' R' F' R U' R' U R // COLL (14/41)
M' U M2' U M2' U M' U2 M2 u2 U' // EPLL (11/52)

NEXT: 
U' F2 R F2 L' F2 U' L' U2 F2 D2 F' R2 B L2 U2 F B' D2 L2


----------



## DynaXT (Feb 10, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> U' F2 R F2 L' F2 U' L' U2 F2 D2 F' R2 B L2 U2 F B' D2 L2



y // Inspection
D' B F' L' F2 L [E2, L' U' L] // FB (13)
R U2 R2' U' R M' U' R U R U R U' R' // SB (14/27)
U R U2 R' U' R U' R' // CMLL (8/35)
U M' U' M' U' M' U' M U' M' // EO (10/45)
U' M U2 M // The last part idk what its called tbh (4/49)

Yeah I'm bad at Roux

Next: B' U2 F' L2 U2 R2 D2 F' D2 F' D2 B R' F2 U2 B' R2 B R' D' R' U'


----------



## V Achyuthan (Feb 10, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> B' U2 F' L2 U2 R2 D2 F' D2 F' D2 B R' F2 U2 B' R2 B R' D' R' U'


y x2 D' L B F2 E2 y2 // FB
R U r U R U R M U2 M2 // NSB
U2 M' U' M // EODF
R U2 R' U' R U2 R' U' R U R' // Edges + blU block
R' U F' D2 F U' F' D2 F R // L3C
40 STM
39 with cancellation

Next : R U2 R2 F2 U2 L2 U2 R' U2 B2 U2 D R B' U' L R2 B2 D' U


----------



## tsmosher (Feb 11, 2022)

V Achyuthan said:


> y x2 D' L B F2 E2 y2 // FB
> R U r U R U R M U2 M2 // NSB
> U2 M' U' M // EODF
> R U2 R' U' R U2 R' U' R U R' // Edges + blU block
> ...



// ZZ-4c, 43 STM with cancellations
U F2 U F D' L' D' F2 U2 L U' L' U R2 U2 R U' R' // EOcross+3 (18)
U' R' U R U' R' U // LS (7/25)
F2 R U2 R U2 R' F2 R U2 R' // COLL (10/35)
M2 U' M U2 M2 U2 M' U' // M2+4c (8/43)

NEXT:
U2 B' L2 D2 F2 D B2 U' R2 D' F2 R2 D' F R' D' L B F2 L2 D


----------



## V Achyuthan (Feb 11, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> U2 B' L2 D2 F2 D B2 U' R2 D' F2 R2 D' F R' D' L B F2 L2 D


z2 U R' D' B' L // 222
U2 F2 U F' // FL pair
M' U2 M // DF cross edge and pair BL pair
U f R' f' // BL pair
F' U' F // FR pair
U' R U2 R D R' U2 R D' R2 // CLL
U' S' U S // EO
R U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R U2 // L5EP
41 STM

Next : D' L F' L' F2 L' B2 L2 U2 R2 D2 R F2 R' D L D2 U' R B D'


----------



## OtterCuber (Feb 11, 2022)

V Achyuthan said:


> Next : D' L F' L' F2 L' B2 L2 U2 R2 D2 R F2 R' D L D2 U' R B D'


y' // inspection
U L F2 L' R2 U R' U' F' U F D L // xcross (FR)
U' R u R u' R' // 2nd pair (BR)
U F' U' L' U L F L' U L // 3rd pair (FL)
L U L' // 4th pair (BL)
(U') r U R' U R U2 r' // OLL 7
(U2) R' F R f' R' F R2 U R' U' R' F' R2 U R' S (U') // F

Next: L D B' R2 D2 U2 F' D2 U2 L2 R U2 B' R D2 L2 F2


----------



## V Achyuthan (Feb 11, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> L D B' R2 D2 U2 F' D2 U2 L2 R U2 B' R D2 L2 F2


*2 holes*
z2 U B2 F R F // 222
U R y U2 R // BR pair
U F' U L F L' F // FR pair + FL pair + DF cross edge
U' F' L F l' U2 F' L F L2 U2 l // OLLCP
U' S R2 S' R2 U' // L5E
34 STM

*Petrus*
z2 U B2 F R F // 222
U R B U2 B // 223
B U' B' // EO
R U R' U2 R U R' U' R U S' U2 S // RB
R U2 R' U2 R2 F2 R2 U R U' R F2 R2 U' // ZBLL
40 STM

*APB*
z2 U B2 F R F // 222
U R B U2 B // 223
R2 U' R' U2 // Pair
U' R' B U' B' // EOpair
U' S' U2 S R' U R U2 R' U' R // LXS
r' U' R' F2 R F' R' F2 R2 U' R' U2 r U2 // ZBLL
44 STM

*Yellow Bird*
z2 U B2 F R F // 222
y U R2 B' F2 U F2 U' B // Pseudo 223
U' R U R2 U2 R // bR
F' U' L' U' L U2 L' U L U' L' U L // FL pair
y2 R' U L U R' D R U2 R' D' R2 U L' U // ZBLL
45 STM

*Tripod*
z2 U B2 F R F // 222
U R B U2 B // Block
R2 U' R' U' R' U2 R' // Block
L U' L' S L U L' S' // Block
x' R U' R' U R U' R' U // Pair while preserving block
y' R U R' y' U R2 F R F' R U2 // 1LLL
43 STM

Next : D2 L2 B' D2 F' U2 F2 D2 L2 F' R2 U L R' B' D' L' U L2 U'


----------



## OtterCuber (Feb 11, 2022)

V Achyuthan said:


> Next : D2 L2 B' D2 F' U2 F2 D2 L2 F' R2 U L R' B' D' L' U L2 U'


x2 // inspection
U2 F R' B2 D L D2 L U' L' // xcross (BL)
y' L U2 L' U L U' L' // 2nd pair (BL)
U' R' U' R U2 R' U R U' R' U R // 3rd pair (BR)
r' U2 R2 U R2' U r // 4th pair (FR)
(U) R' F' U' F2 U R U' R' F' R // OLL 36
(U) x R2 F R F' R U2 r' U r U2 x' (U') // Ja

Next:
L U2 R' F2 U2 B2 R B2 R' U2 R2 F2 B U2 F D L2 U' L2 B'


----------



## Eli Apperson (Feb 12, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> Next:
> L U2 R' F2 U2 B2 R B2 R' U2 R2 F2 B U2 F D L2 U' L2 B'


CFOP
STM: 38
Inspection: z2
XXCross: D2 U B' L' U2 B2 R2
F2L 1: U L U' L' U' R' U' R
F2L 2: L U2 L' U L U' L
OLL: y' r U R' U R U2 r'
PLL: y2 R2 U' S R2 S' R2 U R2
AUF: U

ROUX
STM: 36

Inspection: x2
First block: D2 U F' R B D2 B
Second block: R2 U' F' U' F U R U' R'
CMLL: U2 R U R' U' R' F R F'
L6E: M' U' M' U M U2 M' U' M' U M'


Next: B2 R2 U L2 B2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U' B2 L F L B2 L' D R D L' F'


----------



## OtterCuber (Feb 12, 2022)

CubableYT said:


> Next: B2 R2 U L2 B2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U' B2 L F L B2 L' D R D L' F'


x2' y // inspection
R' F U2' B' U2 B' D F R' F' R // xcross (FR)
y R' U2' R U2' R' U R // 2nd pair (BR)
y U2 R' U R U' R' U' R // 3rd pair (BR)
U L' U' L U2' L' U L // 4th pair (FL)
F (R U R' U')2 F' // 48
(R U R' U) (R U R' F') (R U R' U') (R' F R2 U') R' U2 (R U' R') // Na

Next:
D U2 F R2 B U2 L2 F U2 F' D2 U2 R' F D L2 B' R B L'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Feb 12, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> D U2 F R2 B U2 L2 F U2 F' D2 U2 R' F D L2 B' R B L'


APB but weird: 35 STM
l U2 M' U R U F' u' //the weirdest 223/xxcross of all time
U2 R U2 R2 //pair setup
U2 F R' F' R U R2 U' R' //EO cancel into LXS
R' U' R S U R U' S' U R' F R F' U'//ZBLL

CFOP: 36 STM
l U2 M' U R U F' u' //the weirdest 223/xxcross of all time
U2 R U2 R2 U' F R F' //multislot
r U2 R' U' R U' r' //OLL
R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 F' U F U' //PLL

Next: D2 F2 U' F2 U L2 F2 D F2 U' B L U2 R' D' L R2 D U'



OtterCuber said:


> (R U R' U) (R U R' F') (R U R' U') (R' F R2 U') R' U2 (R U' R') // Na


R F U' R' U R U F' R2 F' R U R U' R' F is definitely better


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Feb 12, 2022)

Cubing Forever said:


> APB but weird: 35 STM
> l U2 M' U R U F' u' //the weirdest 223/xxcross of all time
> U2 R U2 R2 //pair setup
> U2 F R' F' R U R2 U' R' //EO cancel into LXS
> ...


// CFOP w/ pseudo slotting, 55 STM (blame it on bad luck okay...)
D' R' B' D' L2 R U2 r' U2 M' // Pseudo X-cross
L U' L' U' D' y R U R' // Pair #2
R' U2 R U2 L U L' // Pair #3
y R' F R F' // Pair #4
u' r U' r2 U r2 U r2 U' r // OLL
U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U2 // PLL

Next: R F2 R F L D L F' D' R2 U' B2 U2 B2 L2 D' B2 R2 D B2


----------



## tsmosher (Feb 13, 2022)

Cubing Forever said:


> R F U' R' U R U F' R2 F' R U R U' R' F is definitely better


or F' R U R' U' R' F R2 F U' R' U' R U F' R'



IsThatA4x4 said:


> // CFOP w/ pseudo slotting, 55 STM (blame it on bad luck okay...)
> D' R' B' D' L2 R U2 r' U2 M' // Pseudo X-cross
> L U' L' U' D' y R U R' // Pair #2
> R' U2 R U2 L U L' // Pair #3
> ...



z
R B' U2 R U' r2 // FB (6)
u2 R U R' u' R' u2 // HB+1 (7/13)
S' U' S R // dFR (4/17)
U' R' U R B' R B R' // dBR (8/25)
U2 R U2 R D R' U2 R D' R2' // CLL (10/35)
U f R' U R S' R' S U' R f' U' // L5E (12/47)

NEXT: 
B U B' L2 U R2 D' B2 U L2 B2 R2 D' F' L D2 R2 D B U


----------



## DynaXT (Feb 13, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> B U B' L2 U R2 D' B2 U L2 B2 R2 D' F' L D2 R2 D B U



z2 y' // Inspection
R' D2 U2 R' F D' // Cross (6)
L' U2 L U L' U' L2 F' L' F // 1st pair (10/16)
y' U L' U2 L // 2nd pair (4/20)
d2 F2 r U r' F R U' R' // 3rd pair (9/29)
U L' U' L y' U' R U R' // 4th pair (8/37)
U2 R' F R U R' U' F' U R // OLL (10/47)
x R2' F R F' R U2' r' U r U2' B2 // PLL (11/58)

Next: R2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D U2 F2 D2 U R2 U2 L' B' R2 B2 F' D2 B U B D'


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Feb 13, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> z2 y' // Inspection
> R' D2 U2 R' F D' // Cross (6)
> L' U2 L U L' U' L2 F' L' F // 1st pair (10/16)
> y' U L' U2 L // 2nd pair (4/20)
> ...


// ZZ-CT, 51 STM
z2 y L D' F L' D' L D2 L2 D' // EO-cross
D' L U L' D // Pair #1
L U L' R U R' // Pair #2
U D L U L' D' // Pair #3
U' L U2 L' U' L U L' U2 L U' L' // TSLE
y2 U2 R U2 R' U' R' U2 R2 U R2 U R U2 // TTLL

Next: R' B' U' B' L2 U' B R' B L' B2 R2 U2 B2 U2 R' F2 R2 F2 D2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Feb 13, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> Next: R' B' U' B' L2 U' B R' B L' B2 R2 U2 B2 U2 R' F2 R2 F2 D2


APB: 49 STM
x' //inspection
S U2 S' U M U M' F' //FB
M' U r2 U r' R' U r //dM+Pair setup
f R' f' R U2 R' U2 S' U S //EOPair
R U2 R' U R' U' R' U R //LXS
F' U L U2 L' U' F L U L' U' L U' L' //ZBLL

Next: R B D F' L B U' F2 L2 F2 U2 R L2 D2 B2 L U2 F2 U2 F D

bruh ACN on mobile is a pain


----------



## OtterCuber (Feb 13, 2022)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: R B D F' L B U' F2 L2 F2 U2 R L2 D2 B2 L U2 F2 U2 F D


y // inspection
R U' D2 R F U2' R' D2' F' U2' R' F // xcross (BL)
y U' R U2' R' U' R U R' // 2nd pair (FR)
y' U' R U' R' U2 F' r U r' // 3rd pair (FL)
U R U' R' F R' F' R // 4th pair (FR)
(U) R' U' R' F R F' U R // OLL 46
(U2) (R' D' R) U (R' D R) U (R' D' R) U2 (R' D R) (U') // Ab

Next:
L' F2 U2 B2 L2 D2 U2 B2 D L2 R2 U L U' F' U2 B' L U' B D


----------



## hellocubers (Feb 15, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> y // inspection
> R U' D2 R F U2' R' D2' F' U2' R' F // xcross (BL)
> y U' R U2' R' U' R U R' // 2nd pair (FR)
> y' U' R U' R' U2 F' r U r' // 3rd pair (FL)
> ...


Scramble: ☝
inspection; y y'
cross: L F D' R F' D R' D
1st pair: y U2 L' U' L R' F R F'
2nd pair: U' R' F R F' R U' R
3rd pair: y2 U' R' F R F' R U' R'
4th pair: U L F' L 'F2 U' R' d' L U L' U' L U2 L'
2-look OLL: F R U R' U' S R U R' U' f'
Second OLL: l' U' L U l F' L' F
PLL: U2 l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 x'
AUF: U'
Next: R2 U L D2 R' L B' R' U' L B2 D2 L F U F2 B2 U' F2 R2 U


----------



## abunickabhi (Feb 15, 2022)

hellocubers said:


> Scramble: ☝
> inspection; y y'
> cross: L F D' R F' D R' D
> 1st pair: y U2 L' U' L R' F R F'
> ...


z2 y
//edges RJDB LSGM TOTC
//corners VHRF CMOP

M' U' L' U' M' U L U' M2 U2 //UF-BD-LF-DF-UB
E R' F' E' F2 E' F' E2 R E' //UF-BL-RD-RU-BR
[U E L : [E, L2]] L U L' U' L' U' L' U L U

[R : [U' L' U, R]]
[R' U' : [U2, R' D' R]]
[D : [R' D' R, U]]
[R D' R', U'] [D' : [U', R D R']]

R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' //parity

recon


Next: U' B' R D' B2 U R2 B2 F2 R2 D2 R2 U' R2 L' D' F2 U' B R F


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Feb 15, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> z2 y
> //edges RJDB LSGM TOTC
> //corners VHRF CMOP
> 
> ...


// Trying to do CF columns: it's a bad idea, 52 STM
U' r' F R F' l U2 L' // FL with unnecessary wide moves because I felt like it
U2 R U2 R2 F R F' R U2 R' // CLL
D R S R' D L S2 L' B M' B2 U' S2 U B // Columns
M S' // Fix centres
U' M U' M' U' M2 U // L8EO cancelling into UL/UR
D M' U2 M' D M2 D // DL/DR
U2 M2 U2 // Finish

Next: B2 R2 U2 L2 F' U2 B R2 F D2 U' F' L' B' F R' D F' R B'


----------



## DynaXT (Feb 15, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> B2 R2 U2 L2 F' U2 B R2 F D2 U' F' L' B' F R' D F' R B'



y' // Inspection
F U D' F' D L // Cross (6)
y' R' U F' L F x M // 1st pair (6/12)
y R U' R' d' L U' L' // 2nd pair (7/19)
y' R' U' R U' R' U' R // 3rd pair (7/26)
L' U' L U' L' U L // 4th pair (7/33)
S R U R' U' f' U' F // OLL (8/41)
R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' // PLL (15/56)

Next: D2 L2 R' U2 F2 L D2 F2 R' F2 U2 L2 D' L2 B' D2 L' B' R2 F'


----------



## V Achyuthan (Feb 16, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> D2 L2 R' U2 F2 L D2 F2 R' F2 U2 L2 D' L2 B' D2 L' B' R2 F'


*Roux 32 STM*
x' D' B2 R' D' F2 D // FB
r2 U B' R2 B R' U M2 U' r // SB
L U L' U L U2 L' // CMLL
U' M' U M' U M2 U M2 U // LSE

*CFOP 51 STM*
x2 y2 L' F' R' L2 F2 D L' y' R U R' U' D' // x-cross
R U R' // 2nd pair
L' U L // 3rd pair
U' L U L' U' L U L' // last pair
y2 r U R' U' M U R U' R' // EO
r U R' U' M U R U' R' F R U R' U' F' U2// ZBLL

Next : L2 F' L2 U2 B U2 R2 B R2 D2 F R' F' D' L U' L2 F2 U' F2 L


----------



## hellocubers (Feb 16, 2022)

V Achyuthan said:


> *Roux 32 STM*
> x' D' B2 R' D' F2 D // FB
> r2 U B' R2 B R' U M2 U' r // SB
> L U L' U L U2 L' // CMLL
> ...



inspection: z2
cross: F' D' R' B' D
1st pair: R U R' L F' L' F U' L' U L
2nd pair: y2 U' R U R' y' U R U R' U R U' R'
3rd pair: U F' R' F R
4th pair: B U B' U' R' U2 R U R' U2 R
OLL: L' U' L U L F' L' F
PLL: F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'
AUF: U2

next: B2 U2 B U' R D2 F U' D2 L U2 D' R2 B L U' B2 R


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Feb 16, 2022)

hellocubers said:


> inspection: z2
> cross: F' D' R' B' D
> 1st pair: R U R' L F' L' F U' L' U L
> 2nd pair: y2 U' R U R' y' U R U R' U R U' R'
> ...


// CF as a beginner method (but I used slightly more optimal algs), 69 (nice) STM
L2 B L U2 L U L' // FL
U R U' R2 U R2 U R2 U' R // OCLL
U x L U' L D2 L' U L D2 L2 // CPLL
x' L' U' M2 U L U' M2 U M' L2 U M U' L' // 3 Ledges
R2 U M2 U' R' U M' U' M' R' U M2 U' R' // 3 Redges
U M' U' M' U' M // EO
U' M U2 M' U M2 U' // UL/UR
M2 // Finish
// Pretty good movecount for a beginner method!

Next: D' L' B' L2 F D2 L2 R2 F L2 B2 R2 U2 R2 U' R' F U2 L2 B' F


----------



## V Achyuthan (Feb 16, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> D' L' B' L2 F D2 L2 R2 F L2 B2 R2 U2 R2 U' R' F U2 L2 B' F


y x' D' B' U' F' // FB
U' r' U' r U2 R F' U2 F M' // NSB
U2 M' U M // EODF
R U2 R' // CPLS
U2 R U R' U R U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R' // 2GLL
37 STM

Next : U L F U2 F L2 D2 B2 R2 F' L2 F' R F U2 L' R2 D U L2


----------



## Cuberstache (Feb 16, 2022)

V Achyuthan said:


> Next : U L F U2 F L2 D2 B2 R2 F' L2 F' R F U2 L' R2 D U L2


CFOP with FRUF stuff
x2 y' // Inspection
F' R' F' D' B U R U2 R U' R' u' // XXCross (12/12)
F U' R U R' U R U2' R2' U R // 3rd Pair (11/23)
U' F' // 4th Pair (2/25)
U2 R U R' U R U2' R' F R U R' U' F' // OLL (14/39)
R U R' U R' U' R2 U' R' U R' U R U // PLL (14/53)

NEXT: R2 D' L2 D' L2 U B2 F2 U' L2 D' R U F' L R B2 F L B L'


----------



## OtterCuber (Feb 16, 2022)

Cuberstache said:


> NEXT: R2 D' L2 D' L2 U B2 F2 U' L2 D' R U F' L R B2 F L B L'


y D' U' R' F U' r' U r F R' F' R D2 // xcross (FR)
U' L' U' L U2 L U' L' // 2nd pair (BL)
U2 L F' L' F L' U' L // 3rd pair (FL)
y U R U R' F R' F' R // 4th pair (FR)
(U2') l' U' L U' L' U2 l // OLL 8
(R U R' U) (R U R' F') (R U R' U') (R' F R2 U') R' U2 (R U' R') (U) // Na

Next:
L R F2 R D2 L' F2 U2 R' F2 U2 B' F' D' R D L' B2 R' D'


----------



## V Achyuthan (Feb 17, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> L R F2 R D2 L' F2 U2 R' F2 U2 B' F' D' R D L' B2 R' D'


y x2 L R U' B' D // FB
U2 M' U r' U r2 U M' U M' // NSB
F' U' F M' U2 M // EODF
U R U' R' U2 // Square
U2 R U L U2 R' L' U2 L' U R U' L2 U' R' L' // L7P
42 STM
36 STM with cancellations

Next : L R2 D' F2 D L2 R2 U B2 D R2 F2 R' F L U B' U2 L2 U R


----------



## OtterCuber (Feb 17, 2022)

V Achyuthan said:


> Next : L R2 D' F2 D L2 R2 U B2 D R2 F2 R' F L U B' U2 L2 U R


y // inspection
D F' R' u B' U2 R U' R' u // xcross (FL)
(U') R U R' U2' R U' R' U R U' R' // 2nd pair (FR)
L U' L' U L U' L' // 3rd pair (BL)
y R U R' U R U R' // 4th pair (FR)
(U') R B' R2' F R2 B R2' F' R // OLL 49
(R U' R' U') (R U R' U) (R' D' R U' R' D) (R2 U R') (U') // Ra

Next: U' L2 U L2 R2 B2 D L2 U' F2 D F' D' L' R' B L F2 D R' F


----------



## tsmosher (Feb 17, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> y // inspection
> D F' R' u B' U2 R U' R' u // xcross (FL)
> (U') R U R' U2' R U' R' U R U' R' // 2nd pair (FR)
> L U' L' U L U' L' // 3rd pair (BL)
> ...



x y'
F' E R' M' F2 // MFB (5)
R u' R2 u2 // 3QB (4/9)
R U2 R U2 F' U' F // dFR (7/16)
R U2 R2' U' R2 U' R' // dBR (7/23)
F R U R' U' R U' R' U' R U R' F' // CLL (13/36)
U2 f R U R F U' f' R2 r U' r' // L5E (12/48)
R2 E2 // undo pseudo (2/50)

NEXT: R' B2 U L D' F' R' U' F' L' B2 L' U2 F2 U2 F2 R2 F2 L'


----------



## OtterCuber (Feb 17, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: R' B2 U L D' F' R' U' F' L' B2 L' U2 F2 U2 F2 R2 F2 L'


L U' R' L' U' F B2 U' L' D F' D U2 F2 // xxcross (BL & FR)
(U') U' R' U' R U2 R' U' R // 3rd pair (BR)
y' U' R U' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair (FR)
R' U' R' F R F' U R // OLL 46
M2' U M U2' M' U M2' (U2') // Ua

Next: R2 D U2 B' U2 F' D2 B2 R2 F L2 D2 B2 L U2 F' U B D L B2


----------



## V Achyuthan (Feb 17, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> R2 D U2 B' U2 F' D2 B2 R2 F L2 D2 B2 L U2 F' U B D L B2


z2 R' F R' U L2 U R' U' R u' // x-cross
U2 R U2 L U L' R' // pair
U' L' U' L // Pair
R U' R' U F' U' F // pair
U2 F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' // OLL
U x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R // PLL
49 STM

Next : L' R2 D B2 U' R2 D' F2 U2 B2 U R2 B2 L' U2 B' L D' L2 B R2


----------



## OtterCuber (Feb 17, 2022)

V Achyuthan said:


> Next : L' R2 D B2 U' R2 D' F2 U2 B2 U R2 B2 L' U2 B' L D' L2 B R2


x2' y // inspection
U F2 U' L' D' B L U' L' U' L D B2 // xxcross (FL & FR)
y (U) R' U' R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R // 3rd pair (BR)
(U) (R U R' U2) (R U' R' U) (R U' R') // 4th pair (FR)
(U') l' U2 L U L' U l // OLL 5
M2' U M U2' M' U M2' (U2) // Ua

Next:
L U R2 F D2 B' F' L2 U2 L2 B D2 B D2 U' R D' U F' D' U


----------



## tsmosher (Feb 18, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> x2' y // inspection
> U F2 U' L' D' B L U' L' U' L D B2 // xxcross (FL & FR)
> y (U) R' U' R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R // 3rd pair (BR)
> (U) (R U R' U2) (R U' R' U) (R U' R') // 4th pair (FR)
> ...



x2 y
u' B2 M' E r' S' R' S // 223 (8)
U2 R' U R U' R2 // dBR (6/14)
U' R' U R U2 R2' F R F' // dFR (9/23)
U' l U R' D R U' x U R' U' F' // H2-NU, not my favorite alg (12/35)
U' M' E2 M' E2 r2 // fix centers and pseudo (6/41)
U R' F R S' R' F' R U2 S U // L5E (11/52)

NEXT: 
B2 F2 L2 B2 D2 R2 U' B2 D' U2 L' B R' D2 B2 R' D' B' R2 D'


----------



## DynaXT (Feb 18, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> B2 F2 L2 B2 D2 R2 U' B2 D' U2 L' B R' D2 B2 R' D' B' R2 D'



z2 // Inspection
R' U' R2 d' L U' L' U R U' R U R2' U' F2 // FB (15, yikes)
R2 U r U2 R U' R2' U M2 U2 r U R' // SB (13/28)
R U R' U R U2 R' L' U' L U L F' L2' U L U L' U' L F // CMLL but 2-look (21/49)
U M U' M' // EO (4/53)
M2' U2' M2' U2' // LSE [more like L4E] (4/57)

Next: U B' R' D F2 R2 F' D2 B2 R' U' F2 U' B2 U2 L2 U' L2 B2 D R2 U'


----------



## V Achyuthan (Feb 18, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> Next: U B' R' D F2 R2 F' D2 B2 R' U' F2 U' B2 U2 L2 U' L2 B2 D R2 U'


*BS method by Rowan Fortier*
z2 y' B2 R B' L U F' L U L' U2 R' // Pseudo EObelt
D2 U' R U' R' D U2 R U' R' // 8CO 
U' B2 // U square
D R2 D2 // D square
R2 D' F2 D R2 D' F2 D R2 F2 // CP
D2 U' L2 D F2 R2 U2 F2 D2 F2 D' F2 L2 D // L4EB
49 STM

Next : D2 R' U2 B2 U2 F2 R' F2 U2 R2 B2 L D' L R2 D B2 D R B F


----------



## OtterCuber (Feb 18, 2022)

V Achyuthan said:


> Next : D2 R' U2 B2 U2 F2 R' F2 U2 R2 B2 L D' L R2 D B2 D R B F


z' // inspection (orange cross)
L D2 L F R U' D L D2 F' D' // xcross (BR)
U L' U' L // 2nd pair (FL)
R' F R F' U2 L U L' // 3rd pair (BL)
(U) (U R U' R')3 // 4th pair (FR)
(U') R U R' U R' F R F' R U2 R' // OLL 10
(U') R2 U (R' U R' U') (R U' R2) D U' (R' U R D') // Ga

Next: L B2 R2 D R2 F2 U2 F2 U' L2 F2 B' D2 B2 R2 D L B L'


----------



## tsmosher (Feb 18, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> z' // inspection (orange cross)
> L D2 L F R U' D L D2 F' D' // xcross (BR)
> U L' U' L // 2nd pair (FL)
> R' F R F' U2 L U L' // 3rd pair (BL)
> ...



R' b' U' S U' S2 // FB (6)
u' R2 u2 // 3QB (3)
U F' U' F R' U' R // dBR (7/16)
U F' U' F2 R' F' R // dFR (7/23)
R2 D R' U R D' R' U R' U' R U' R' // CLL (13/36)
U2 R f' U' F U R' U' R f R' F' U // L5E (13/49)

NEXT: F2 L' U2 B2 U2 L D2 L R' F2 D2 F' U' F2 D F2 D2 B' D R'


----------



## DynaXT (Feb 18, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> F2 L' U2 B2 U2 L D2 L R' F2 D2 F' U' F2 D F2 D2 B' D R'



y' // Inspection
R U R U' B U2 R2 U2 F' // FB (9)
r' U' R U2 R r U R' U' R' U R U2 R' U R // SB (16/25)
F' L' U' L U F2 R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' // CMLL (22/47)
M' U' M U2 M' U' M' // EO (7/54)
U' M U2 M' U' M2 U M' U2 M U2 // L6E (11/65)

Next: D2 B2 D' F2 L2 B2 L2 U B2 U2 R2 B2 F' L R D' B' U2 L' R2


----------



## hellocubers (Feb 19, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> y' // Inspection
> R U R U' B U2 R2 U2 F' // FB (9)
> r' U' R U2 R r U R' U' R' U R U2 R' U R // SB (16/25)
> F' L' U' L U F2 R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' // CMLL (22/47)
> ...


inspection: y2 y2
cross: F R' U' F2 B2 D\
1st pair: y U R U R' U R U' R'
2nd pair: L' U' L U R' U R U' B U B'
3rd pair: U L U L2 B L B'
4th pair: y' U' R U R' F R' F' R
OLL: U' F' L' U' L U F
PLL: U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R'
AUF: U2
next: B2 D' L2 R2 D' L2 R2 F2 D2 U' B2 U2 D U2 F2 U2 L'


----------



## OtterCuber (Feb 19, 2022)

hellocubers said:


> next: B2 D' L2 R2 D' L2 R2 F2 D2 U' B2 U2 D U2 F2 U2 L'


x2 // inspection
U2 L' U2 L' F R2 F' // xcross (FR)
(U) L U2 L' U L U L' U L U' L' // 2nd pair (BL)
y' U' L U2 L' U' L U L' // 3rd pair (BL)
y U' L' U L // 4th pair (FL)
(U) r U R' U' r' F R F' // OLL 24
(U2) F (R U' R' U') (R U R' F') (R U R' U') (R' F R F') U' // Y

Next: D2 F R' F R L' D F2 L2 U2 D2 B' D2 R2 F' D2 F L2 B D F


----------



## V Achyuthan (Feb 19, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> D2 F R' F R L' D F2 L2 U2 D2 B' D2 R2 F' D2 F L2 B D F


y' D' F R U2 B' D2 R B2 L' D L // EObelt (11/11)
U2 R' U D' R2 D R U R' U2 R // 8CO (11/22)
L2 U2 L2 U R2 U R2 // Separate corners (7/29)
U2 R2 U' R2 U D R2 D' R2 // CP (9/38)
U M' U2 M // Reduction to L4E (4/42)
y2 U S' M' U M U2 S U' // L4E (8/50)
50 STM

Next : R D2 U2 R2 F' L2 B' L2 U2 B D2 F R' B R D F2 L2 U' B2


----------



## hellocubers (Feb 20, 2022)

V Achyuthan said:


> y' D' F R U2 B' D2 R B2 L' D L // EObelt (11/11)
> U2 R' U D' R2 D R U R' U2 R // 8CO (11/22)
> L2 U2 L2 U R2 U R2 // Separate corners (7/29)
> U2 R2 U' R2 U D R2 D' R2 // CP (9/38)
> ...


inspection: y2 
misoriented cross: D R' D'
1st pair (green-orange) U' R' U R U' R' U R
2nd pair (red-green) y2 R' U R2 U R'
3rd pair (blue-orange): y2 U R U R' U' R U R' 
4th pair: F U F'
OLL: U F R U R' U' R U R' U' F'
orient cross: S' M' U M U2 S
PLL: U M' U' M2 U' M2 U' M U2 M2
Next: D2 R' D2 F2 B' L' U B' L' U D' B2 D2 R2 U2 L2 U' B2


----------



## V Achyuthan (Feb 20, 2022)

hellocubers said:


> D2 R' D2 F2 B' L' U B' L' U D' B2 D2 R2 U2 L2 U' B2


y2 U2 B2 R2 D F' // Pseudo 123
u2 U' R' u2 // 3QB
U' S' U S R U R' // EOLE
U R' S' U2 S R U2 R2 // DCAL
R' F R' B2 R F' R' B2 R2 // CP
y U R2 U // Setup to standard L5EP
U M' U2 M U M' U2 M // L5EP
U R2 // Reverse setup
46 STM
44 STM with cancellations

Next : R2 F2 U R2 B2 F2 D' R2 U F2 D2 L2 R U B2 R' B' U' L B F'


----------



## abunickabhi (Feb 20, 2022)

V Achyuthan said:


> y2 U2 B2 R2 D F' // Pseudo 123
> u2 U' R' u2 // 3QB
> U' S' U S R U R' // EOLE
> U R' S' U2 S R U2 R2 // DCAL
> ...


z2 y
//edges JSXU KTEG TPOC
//corners UMPE GJXC

S' D S U' M' R' F' M F R U D'
L S2 U L' S L' S' L2 U' S2 L' //UF-LB-DL-LU-RU
[U L' : [E', L2]] [U : [U, L E' L']]

[D R : [U', R D' R']]
[D' R D' U' : [R' D R, U2]]
[R B R' U' D' : [R D R', U2]]
[U' R' D R : [U, R D' R']]

R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' //parity

recon

Next: U2 B2 L' D2 B2 F2 U2 F2 R F2 R2 D R2 U B' D' L U' B' R


----------



## tsmosher (Feb 20, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> z2 y
> //edges JSXU KTEG TPOC
> //corners UMPE GJXC
> 
> ...



r U2 M2 F R E' R u' // FB (8)
r U r' U' r2 // dM (5/13)
R U' R U2 R' U F' U' F // dfR (9/22)
R' U2 R // dBR (3/25)
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // CPLL (14/39)
U' S' R U' R' S R U R' // ELL (9/48)
U S M2 S' R2 // fix centers and pseudo (5/53)

NEXT: F2 D2 L F2 D2 F2 D2 L' R' D2 L' B2 U' L2 D2 B R2 B' L2 F


----------



## OtterCuber (Feb 20, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: U2 B2 L' D2 B2 F2 U2 F2 R F2 R2 D R2 U B' D' L U' B' R


z' y2 // inspection
D' U' L F' B D' R' U R' U2' R u2 F u // xcross (BR)
R U R' U L U2 L' U' L U L' // 2nd pair (BL)
R U' R' U F' r U r' // 3rd pair (FL)
U2' R' F R F' R U' R' // 4th pair (FR)
(U') r U2 R' U' R U' r' // OLL 6
(R U' R' U') (R U R' U) (R' D' R U' R' D) (R2 U R') U2 // Ra

Next: R2 U' B' U2 F2 D' R B' R2 D' L2 D F2 B2 R2 U2 F2 U' F2 L2


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Feb 20, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> z2 y
> //edges JSXU KTEG TPOC
> //corners UMPE GJXC
> 
> ...


// Heise FMC style (except I didn't use NISS because I'm lazy )
U2 F D2 + // Square (3/3)
U B U2 R' U' // Square and the other square made a 2x2 lol (5/8)
L2 F B U L2 U' B' // F2L-1 (7/15)
L' B' U' B U L // EO from another angle (6/21)
U B' U B2 D F' D' B' D F D' // Edges cancelling into 3c (11/32)

+ = B D' B' U B D B' U' // found using the insertion finder at https://fewestmov.es/if (8-4 = 4/36)

Solution: U2 F D2 B D' B' U B U2 D R' U' L2 F B U L2 U' B' L' B' U' B U L U B' U B2 D F' D' B' D F D' // 36 STM

And I got ninja'd must be a skill issue...

(Use tsmosher's scramble)

NEVERMIND I got double ninja'd use ottercuber's scramble.
Maybe it's because I used Heise?
Skill issue.


----------



## hellocubers (Feb 21, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> z' y2 // inspection
> D' U' L F' B D' R' U R' U2' R u2 F u // xcross (BR)
> R U R' U L U2 L' U' L U L' // 2nd pair (BL)
> R U' R' U F' r U r' // 3rd pair (FL)
> ...


inspection: z2
cross: F' R2 F R D2 R' D'
1st pair (green-orange): R U' R'
2nd pair (blue-red): y' R U2 R' U' L' U L
3rd pair (blue-orange): y2 R' U R d' R U R'
4th pair (green-red): L U L' d2 R U R'
OLL: F R U R' U' R U R' U' F'
2-look PLL: U2 r U' L D2 L' U L D2 L2 x'
PLL: M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2
AUF: U'
next: D' F2 U B' U2 B2 R' U2 B' R D F2 R B L F B D F' U L2 R2 D


----------



## V Achyuthan (Feb 21, 2022)

hellocubers said:


> D' F2 U B' U2 B2 R' U2 B' R D F2 R B L F B D F' U L2 R2 D


L2 F' D L D2 // 222
F R' F2 U F' // FL pair
U f R f' // BR pair
R U' R2 U' R' U R // FR pair + 1 cross edge
r U R' U R U2' r' U R' U' R U' R' U2' R // OLLCP
U2 M U2 M U M' U2 M' U' // L5EP
45 STM

Next : D B L B R2 B' L2 D2 B U2 L2 F2 D2 F U B2 R' F' D' L2 U2


----------



## DynaXT (Feb 21, 2022)

V Achyuthan said:


> D B L B R2 B' L2 D2 B U2 L2 F2 D2 F U B2 R' F' D' L2 U2



y // Inspection
D R U R' D' d' U M2' L' U L // FB (11)
R U2 M' U' R2 M U' M' r U R2' U' r U M r' U' r // SB (18/29)
U2 R U R' U' R' F R F' // CMLL (9/38)
M' U' M U' M' U' M // EO (7/45)
U' M' U2 M U M2' U' M' U2 M' U2 // L6E (12/57)
Need to work on blockbuilding smh

Next: U L' B' R2 D2 F' B2 U' B' R U B2 R2 F2 D2 L2 U F2 U' R2 D' F2


----------



## OtterCuber (Feb 21, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> Next: U L' B' R2 D2 F' B2 U' B' R U B2 R2 F2 D2 L2 U F2 U' R2 D' F2


y2 // inspection
R F L' B D' L F L' U2 R B // yellow xcross (FL)
U2 L U' L' // 2nd pair (BL)
U' R' U R U2 f R f' // 3rd pair (BR)
F' U L' U2 L U2' F // 4th pair (FR)
(U') l' U2 L U L' U l // OLL 5
(U') R' U' R U D' R2 U R' U R U' R U' R2' D (U) // Gb

Next: F2 L B' L U F D2 L F D F2 L2 D' R2 B2 L2 B2 U R2 U'


----------



## V Achyuthan (Feb 21, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> F2 L B' L U F D2 L F D F2 L2 D' R2 B2 L2 B2 U R2 U'


x y2 L' U R F2 D' // 222
z' y2 R U R2 // 1st pair
y r U' R2 r' // 2nd pair
S' U S // Cross edge
U R U R' U' r U r' // 3rd pair
F U R' U' R F' R2 F R F' U R // OLLCP
U M2 U M2 U M U2 M' U // L5EP
44 STM

Next : U2 R2 B F2 L2 B U2 F U2 F U2 L' D' R2 U' B R2 B R2


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Feb 21, 2022)

V Achyuthan said:


> x y2 L' U R F2 D' // 222
> z' y2 R U R2 // 1st pair
> y r U' R2 r' // 2nd pair
> S' U S // Cross edge
> ...


// FMC No NISS once again, using insertion finder (w/out being ninja'd this time!)
D' B' U R2 L2 // 2 Squares (5/5)
U2 L' D' // Make 2x2x2 (3/8)
U B' R' B U' R' B2 + R U2 // F2L-1 (9/17)
U F R F' R' U' // EO (6-1/22)
R U' R U R' // AB4c (5/27)
R2 U L U' R2 U L' U' // 3c reduction but it cancels a little so I won't look for an insertion because I'm lazy (8-1/34)

+ = B' L2 B R B' L2 B R' (8-3/39)

Solution:
D' B' U R2 L2 U2 L' U D' B' R' B U' R' B L2 B R B' L2 B U' F R F' R' U' R U' R U R U L U' R2 U L' U' // 39 HTM


Next: F U' L' U F2 U L' B2 U2 L F2 L' F2 D2 R' F2 L'


----------



## OtterCuber (Feb 22, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> Next: F U' L' U F2 U L' B2 U2 L F2 L' F2 D2 R' F2 L'



z2' // inspection
U2 R D2 L' D' F // xxcross (FR & BL)
R' D R U' R' D' R // 3rd pair (FL)
R' U R U2 R' U R // 4th pair (BR)
(U) S' R U R' U' R' F R F' U S // OLL 29
(U) (R U R' F') (R U R' U') R' F R2 U' R' (U2) // Jb 

Next: F2 U R2 D R2 B2 D' F2 D L2 D' F L F' D B D2 L2 F R'


----------



## V Achyuthan (Feb 22, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> F2 U R2 D R2 B2 D' F2 D L2 D' F L F' D B D2 L2 F R'


*Roux*
x2 y F L2 D2 U r B' // FB
r U r' U2 R U R U M2 U R' U2 r // SB
M' U M' // Place LR edges in DFDB
S r' F' r S' U r U' r' F // OLLCP
M2 U' x U2 M' U2 M // LSE
38 STM

*2 holes*
x2 y L2 D2 R L F L' // 222
U2 R2 // Pair
y U' R U2 R' U R' // Pair
U R' U' R U' R' U' R S' U' S // Pair + cross edge
y' S R' U' R U F R2 U R' U' f' // OLLCP
U R U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R U2 // L5EP
45 STM

Next : L2 U F2 D' R2 F2 L2 U L2 R2 D L' F D B L D R2 B U2


----------



## carcass (Feb 22, 2022)

V Achyuthan said:


> L2 U F2 D' R2 F2 L2 U L2 R2 D L' F D B L D R2 B U2


49 STM
x' U' L' F2 D L2//cross
R U' R2 U' R//first pair
U2 L' U2 L U L' U' L//second pair
U' L U L' U' F' U' F//third pair
L U L' U' L U L'//fourth pair
U2 F R F' U' R U' R U R F' U' F R U' R//1LLL

NEXT SCRAMBLE: B R2 F2 U F D2 F B2 R' L D2 R' U2 F2 U2 R L U2


----------



## OtterCuber (Feb 22, 2022)

carcass said:


> NEXT SCRAMBLE: B R2 F2 U F D2 F B2 R' L D2 R' U2 F2 U2 R L U2


zz // inspection
L R' F D U F' D U' L' // cross
U f R f' // 1st pair (BR)
y'U2' R' U R // 2nd pair (BR)
(U R U' R')3 // 3rd pair (FR)
L' U L // 4th pair (FL)
(U) R B' R2' F R2 B R2' F' R // OLL 49
M' U' M2' U' M2' U' M' U2' M2' // Z

Next: D R B2 F2 D2 R' B2 F2 D2 L' B2 L2 B2 F U L' B L' B R' B


----------



## tsmosher (Feb 22, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> zz // inspection
> L R' F D U F' D U' L' // cross
> U f R f' // 1st pair (BR)
> y'U2' R' U R // 2nd pair (BR)
> ...



x' y2 // inspect
U L' U L R B' U' R' S2 // FB (9)
M z U2 R E2 // 3QB (5/14)
R' U R2 // dBR (3/17)
U' F' U' F U' F R' F' R // dFR (9/26)
U2 F R2 D R' U R D' R2' U' F' // CLL (11/37)
U2 R2 // undo pseudo (2/39)
U' S' U' S // EODR (4/43)
U2 M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 // EPLL (8/51)

NEXT: 
U' B L' F2 L U2 L B2 D2 L U2 F2 R B2 D U R U F R' B


----------



## OtterCuber (Feb 22, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> U' B L' F2 L U2 L B2 D2 L U2 F2 R B2 D U R U F R' B


z' // inspection
D' R' F' D L2 F2 // orange cross
U' R' U R // 1st pair (BR)
y' R U R' // 2nd pair (FR)
U' R' U2' R U2 R' U R // 3rd pair (BR)
y' F' U' F U' R U R' // 4th pair (FR)
(U) R' F R S R' F' R S' // OLL 28
(U) (R' U R' U') y (R' F' R2 U') (R' U R' F) R F (U') // V

Next: D2 B2 L2 U' B2 F2 D B2 L2 U' L2 U F U F2 L' U' R' U B R'


----------



## tsmosher (Feb 22, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> z' // inspection
> D' R' F' D L2 F2 // orange cross
> U' R' U R // 1st pair (BR)
> y' R U R' // 2nd pair (FR)
> ...



x' y2 // inspect
B U l' U L' D' // FB (6)
L z R' U' R' E2 // 3QB (6/12)
R' U R2 U' R2 // dbR (5/17)
U2 F' U2 F U' F R' F' R // dFR (9/26)
u2 l' U2 L U L' U l // OLL (8/34)
U' R U R' F' R U2 R' U2 R' F R U R U2 R' // Ra-PLL (16/50)
U // AUF (1/51)



Spoiler: alternative ending



x' y2 // inspect
B U l' U L' D' // FB (6)
L z R' U' R' E2 // 3QB (6/12)
R' U R2 U' R2 // dbR (5/17)
S R' U' R U R U R U' R' S' // EO (11/28)
R2 U' R2' D' r U2 r' D R2 U R' // CLL (11/39)
U2 R2' F R S' R' U' R S R' U F' R // EPLL (13/52)
E2 // AEF (1/53)



NEXT:
B2 U2 B U2 F R2 F2 U2 F D2 L F U' L R D2 R B L'


----------



## OtterCuber (Feb 22, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> B2 U2 B U2 F R2 F2 U2 F D2 L F U' L R D2 R B L'


z' y2 // inspection
U' F' U R2 U F' U F D2' U2 F' r U r' R2 y U' R' F R // orange xxcross
U F U' R U' R' U2 F' // 3rd pair (FL)
R U' R' U F' U' F // 4th pair (FR)
F R' F' R U2 R U' R' U R U2 R' // OLL 47
(U2) (R' D' R) U2' (R' D R) U' (R' D' R) U' (R' D R) (U2) // Aa

Next: D' B2 U F2 R2 B2 F2 U R2 F2 L' D' R2 B' L' R2 U2 L2 R D


----------



## tsmosher (Feb 23, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> z' y2 // inspection
> U' F' U R2 U F' U F D2' U2 F' r U r' R2 y U' R' F R // orange xxcross
> U F U' R U' R' U2 F' // 3rd pair (FL)
> R U' R' U F' U' F // 4th pair (FR)
> ...


x2 z'
U R f2 u U F' // MFB + DBR (6)
u2 R2 E' R2 U' R' u2 // 3QB (7/13)
U' R' U R U' R // dBR (6/19)
U2 F' U' F R' F R F' // dFR (8/27)
R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // COLL (9/36)
U2 R' F U' r S' U' S U r' U F' R U' // L5E (14/50)

NEXT: L D' F2 D B' R' L' B R' U2 B2 D' F2 L2 U2 B2 L2 U' L2 D'


----------



## OtterCuber (Feb 24, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: L D' F2 D B' R' L' B R' U2 B2 D' F2 L2 U2 B2 L2 U' L2 D'


z' // inspection
L' D' F2 B // orange xcross (BL)
U' L' U' L U' R' U' R // 2rd pair (BR)
r U' r' U2 r U r' // 3rd pair (FR)
U' L' U L U' L' U' L // 4th pair (FL)
(U') S R U R' U R U2 R' U2 S' // OLL 11
(U) (R' D' R) U (R' D R) U (R' D' R) U2 (R' D R) (U2) // Aa

Next: F2 L2 R2 B' L2 F' L2 U2 B2 L2 F U R2 D L' R B U F' L


----------



## tsmosher (Feb 24, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> z' // inspection
> L' D' F2 B // orange xcross (BL)
> U' L' U' L U' R' U' R // 2rd pair (BR)
> r U' r' U2 r U r' // 3rd pair (FR)
> ...



x' y
F2 R E' M U u R U' M2 // MFB (9)
U' R u2 // 3QB (3/12)
R2 U R' U R' U' R // dbR (7/19)
R U' R' S' R U R' S // EOLL (8/27)
U2 R U' R' U R U2' R' U' R U R' // TTLL (12/39)

NEXT: 
D B L' F D' R2 F2 U' R2 B2 F2 U2 B2 D L' R D L' D F' R


----------



## OtterCuber (Feb 24, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> x' y
> F2 R E' M U u R U' M2 // MFB (9)
> U' R u2 // 3QB (3/12)
> R2 U R' U R' U' R // dbR (7/19)
> ...


z' y // inspection
D' U L' R B2 F' // orange cross
y' U R' U R U' R' U' R // 1st pair (BR)
U2' R U R' // 2nd pair (FR)
F U' R U R' U2 F' // 3rd pair (FL)
L U2 L' // 4th pair (BL)
(U') l' U' L U' L' U2 l // OLL
U' M' U' M2' U' M2' U' M' U2' M2' U // Z

Next: 
U2 R2 B2 L' U2 L D2 F2 R F2 R2 D' F' L2 R D L2 B U' B


----------



## tsmosher (Feb 24, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> z' y // inspection
> D' U L' R B2 F' // orange cross
> y' U R' U R U' R' U' R // 1st pair (BR)
> U2' R U R' // 2nd pair (FR)
> ...


x' // inspect
r R2 F E' M' E M' // FB (7)
u2 R2 u R2 u // 3QB (5/12)
R U R2 U' R2 // dBR (5/17)
U2 R U2 R' U F' U' F // dFR (8/25)
U2 R U2 R2' F R F' R U2' R' // CLL (10/35)
U2 R' U2 R2 U S R' S' R U R2 U2 R' // L5E (13/48)
U' R2 E2 // undo pseudo (3/51)

NEXT: 
R U2 B D2 B2 F' R2 F2 D2 U2 F' L2 D' F' L B' D U F L'


----------



## OtterCuber (Feb 24, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> x' // inspect
> r R2 F E' M' E M' // FB (7)
> u2 R2 u R2 u // 3QB (5/12)
> R U R2 U' R2 // dBR (5/17)
> ...


y' // inspection
R L F' D2 R' D' B // yellow cross
U2 L U' L' // 1st pair (BL)
R' F R2 U R2' F' R // 2nd pair (FL)
U2' R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 3rd pair (FR)
y R U' R' (U R U' R')2 // 4th pair (FR)
(U2) R' U' F' U F R // OLL 43
r' D' F (r U' r') F' D (r2 U r' U') (r' F r F') // NB

Next: 
L2 B2 D2 F' D2 U2 L2 B D2 L2 D2 F2 U' B2 R F' R2 U2 B' R' U2


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Feb 25, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> y' // inspection
> R L F' D2 R' D' B // yellow cross
> U2 L U' L' // 1st pair (BL)
> R' F R2 U R2' F' R // 2nd pair (FL)
> ...


// Another roux experiment, 44 STM
E2 R' f R S' U' // FB
z y l2 r' U R' U2 R2 U R U2 R' U' R U2 f R' f' // SB
U F R U R' U' F' // CMLL
U' M U2 M2 U' M' U' // UL/UR
S' L' B' L S L' B L // L3E

Next: F2 D U2 R2 U B2 L2 R2 D' B2 L2 R2 F' D2 L' D U F' D2 R' B2


----------



## tsmosher (Feb 26, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> // Another roux experiment, 44 STM
> E2 R' f R S' U' // FB
> z y l2 r' U R' U2 R2 U R U2 R' U' R U2 f R' f' // SB
> U F R U R' U' F' // CMLL
> ...



// ZZ-D
B' R U' D2 F L U F2 // EOcross (8)
l U2 R' U2 x
R2 U2 R2 U2 R2
U L' U2 L U L' U' L // F2L - 1 (18/26)
U' R U' R D R' U2 R D' // CPLS (9/35)
R U2 R2 U R U' R' U R U R2 U' R' U2 // 2GLL (14/49)

NEXT: U2 B2 D' F2 D R2 F2 L2 F2 D' L' R F2 D' B' L B' U2 F' D'


----------



## OtterCuber (Feb 26, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: U2 B2 D' F2 D R2 F2 L2 F2 D' L' R F2 D' B' L B' U2 F' D'


y2 // inspection
U' D' L R U' F' D2' // yellow cross
y' R' U R // 1st pair (BR)
R U R' U L U2 L' U' L U L' // 2nd pair (BL)
U L' U' L U' L' U L // 3rd pair (FL)
U' R' F R F' R U' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair (FR)
S' R U R' S U' R' F R F' // OLL 19
U x R2 F R F' R U2 r' U r U2 x' U2 // Ja

Next: D2 U2 R2 U2 B U2 F R2 U2 F' L U F' D2 L R2 U' B D' U2


----------



## tsmosher (Feb 26, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> y2 // inspection
> U' D' L R U' F' D2' // yellow cross
> y' R' U R // 1st pair (BR)
> R U R' U L U2 L' U' L U L' // 2nd pair (BL)
> ...


// ZZ-4D
R' L B L U' L' F // EO (7)
R2 D L2 // mixed cross (3/10)
U2 L U' L2 U L // dFL (6/16)
R U R' U L U L' // dBL (7/23)
R' U2 R U R' U2 // dBR (6/29)
R2 U R' // pair up dFR (3/32)
L' U R U' (M' x') // CPLS (5/37)
R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // OCLL (9/46)
y M2 U M2 // 4c (4/50)

next: R U R2 B' D2 F' L2 U2 F2 L2 B' D2 B L' B U2 B D2 L' B'


----------



## OtterCuber (Feb 26, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> R U R2 B' D2 F' L2 U2 F2 L2 B' D2 B L' B U2 B D2 L' B'


z' y // inspection
R U2' L' F R' (L U2 L') D2' x' L U L // orange then yellow xcross??
f' L f // 2nd pair (BL)
L F' L' F L' U' L // 3rd pair (FL)
U2 R U' R' F R' F' R // 4th pair (FR)
(U2) F S' R U R' U' F' U S // OLL 42
(U2) M' U' M2' U' M2' U' M' U2' M2' U // Z

Next: U R' D2 R F2 R2 U2 R D2 R' U2 F2 B D2 F U' L2 F2 R2 U'


----------



## tsmosher (Feb 26, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> z' y // inspection
> R U2' L' F R' (L U2 L') D2' x' L U L // orange then yellow xcross??
> f' L f // 2nd pair (BL)
> L F' L' F L' U' L // 3rd pair (FL)
> ...



L2 U' B' D' L2 F' B2 D F2 D // EO Mixed Cross (10)
R' U' R L U' L'
U L' U' L R' U' R
R U' R' U L' U' L // F2L - 1 (20)
U2 R U R' U2 R U' R' // pair up LS (8)
U R2 D R' U' R D' R2 // CPLS (8/46)
U2 R' U2 R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U R // COLL (16/62)
d M2 U' M2 U' // 4c (5/67)

NEXT: R2 F' U2 R' D2 L F2 D2 L B2 R2 B2 F2 R2 U' L2 U' B D' F' U2


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Feb 26, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> L2 U' B' D' L2 F' B2 D F2 D // EO Mixed Cross (10)
> R' U' R L U' L'
> U L' U' L R' U' R
> R U' R' U L' U' L // F2L - 1 (20)
> ...


Sorry to break the tsmosher, ottercuber, tsmosher, ottercuber, tsmosher, ottercuber.......... chain but
// ZZ-4c but I got unlucky everywhere, 62 STM
y F R' L' U2 F L D R' B2 D // Mixed EO-cross
L' U' L R' U R // Pair #1
U R U2 R' U' R U R' // Pair #2
U2 L' U2 L U' L' U L // Pair #3
U2 L U2 L' U' L U L' // OLS?
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // The OLS made the COLL bad because it's an O case now
U2 M2 U // UL/UR
M' U2 M2 U2 M' // Finish

Next: B2 R2 U' B2 R2 U2 F2 U' R2 D B U2 R F L R' F R2 B U'

Edit: apparently tsmosher got unluckier somehow


----------



## OtterCuber (Feb 27, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> Next: B2 R2 U' B2 R2 U2 F2 U' R2 D B U2 R F L R' F R2 B U'


L R2 U' B' U' L' D2 U' L' B // yellow xcross (FR)
y' U2 L U2 L' U L U' L' // 2nd pair (BL)
U L U2 L2' U' L2 U' L' // 3rd pair (FL)
U F' U' F // 4th pair (FR)
F S' R U R' U' F' U S // OLL 42
(U) (R' U R' U') y (R' F' R2 U') (R' U R' F) R F (U) // V

Next: U F R2 U2 L2 D2 B2 F' U2 F' D' R' D' L D' U R F' R'


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Feb 27, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> L R2 U' B' U' L' D2 U' L' B // yellow xcross (FR)
> y' U2 L U2 L' U L U' L' // 2nd pair (BL)
> U L U2 L2' U' L2 U' L' // 3rd pair (FL)
> U F' U' F // 4th pair (FR)
> ...


// ZZ-e, 53 STM
R' F' R2 U2 F2 R F' L U R D L U R2 // X-EO-cross
U' L U2 L' U L U' L' // Pair #2
U' R U R' // Pair #3
U2 R' U R U R D R' U R D' R' // CPLS
U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R2 U' R U' R' U2 R U' // 2GLL

Next: F' R2 B' D2 R2 F' U2 F D2 L2 B L2 D L U' F2 R D R' F2


----------



## abunickabhi (Feb 27, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> // ZZ-e, 53 STM
> R' F' R2 U2 F2 R F' L U R D L U R2 // X-EO-cross
> U' L U2 L' U L U' L' // Pair #2
> U' R U R' // Pair #3
> ...


z2 y
//edges ULPQ VDMC EFJC
//corners BMTJ WARQ

F' M F U L S' L' S U' F' M' F //UF-DB-BL-FR-LD
E F R2 E R' E2 R' E F' E' //UF-DR-DF-BR-UR
R' F E R' U M' U' M R E' F' R //UF-LU-BU-LF-UR

[U' D' : [R D' R', U2]]
[U' D R' : [U2, R' D R]]
[U', R' D' R]
[R D R', U'] [D : [U', R D' R']]

R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' //parity
recon

Next: B2 R2 D2 F U2 B R2 B' D2 F' R2 D' F R2 B' L' R' F' D2 L2


----------



## tsmosher (Feb 27, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> Sorry to break the tsmosher, ottercuber, tsmosher, ottercuber, tsmosher, ottercuber.......... chain but
> 
> Edit: apparently tsmosher got unluckier somehow


yeah. 8 moves to form last slot pair. 16 move COLL. just unlucky.


abunickabhi said:


> Next: B2 R2 D2 F U2 B R2 B' D2 F' R2 D' F R2 B' L' R' F' D2 L2



y2
R' S' L2 S L2 R u' R' u r U2 r' // 223 + Redge (12)
R' U R2 U' R2 U2 R' U R U R' // L2P (11/23)
U' r' F R F' r U R' // COLL (8/31)
U S' U S // L5EO (4/35)
U' R U R' S R2 S' R' U' R' // L5EP (10/45)

NEXT: U2 R' D2 B' F2 L2 F' R2 D2 F2 D2 F' U B' D' L D2 F D U


----------



## OtterCuber (Feb 27, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: U2 R' D2 B' F2 L2 F' R2 D2 F2 D2 F' U B' D' L D2 F D U



// OP: WB XM NL FK U
R2' F (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) F' R2 // W (solves buffer)
R D' (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) D R' // B (new cycle)
D F' (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) F D' // X
R' (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) R // M
R2' (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) R2 // N (solves buffer)
D (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) D' // L (new cycle)
F2 (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) F2' // F
D R (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) R' D' // K
F' (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) F // U

// Corners-First
M L U M2' U' L' U' M U L' U' M' U L U M U' L2 // white edges
U M' U' M' R2 U M2' U' R U' M U2 M' U' R2 U' M U // yellow edges
R M x' y2 (M' U2' M U2')2 // cycle three edges twice

Next: L2 D2 U' R2 B2 D B2 D U R D' F R' F2 D U' F' L' B'


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Feb 28, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> // OP: WB XM NL FK U
> R2' F (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) F' R2 // W (solves buffer)
> R D' (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) D R' // B (new cycle)
> D F' (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) F D' // X
> ...


// Roux, 43 STM
U B F r2 F' // FB
U R2 U R2 r U R' U2 R // NSB
U2 r' D' r U r' D r U' r U r' // NCMLL
U' M' U' M U2 M U M' // EO
U M2 U' // UL/UR
M2 U2 M2 U2 R r2 // Finish

Next: U R' U' L' D' R' F R2 L2 U2 L2 U F2 U D2 F2 B2 D' R2 F' U2


----------



## OtterCuber (Feb 28, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> Next: U R' U' L' D' R' F R2 L2 U2 L2 U F2 U D2 F2 B2 D' R2 F' U2


z' y // insepction
F' R' U F' U2' (R U R') L2 r' U r D' B // xcross (FL)
U' L U L' U2 L U L' // 2nd pair (BL)
y U R U R' F R' F' R // 3rd pair (FR)
U' L' U L U2 L' U L // 4th pair (FL)
F S' R U R' U' F' U S // OLL 42
(U2') (R U' R' U') (R U R' U) (R' D' R U' R' D) (R2 U R') // Ra

Next: D B U L' U2 L' B R2 U' L2 F U2 F' R2 F2 L2 B' R2 U2 B'


----------



## tsmosher (Mar 1, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> z' y // insepction
> F' R' U F' U2' (R U R') L2 r' U r D' B // xcross (FL)
> U' L U L' U2 L U L' // 2nd pair (BL)
> y U R U R' F R' F' R // 3rd pair (FR)
> ...



x
(U D') L2 R F D B2 // EOcross (6)
R' S' U2 S R // BR
U' L' U L U' L' U L U' L' U L // FL
U R U R' // pair up LS
U L U2 L' U' L U L' // BL (29/35)
U L' U R U' (M' x') // CPLS (6/41)
U2 R U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' // 2GLL (12/53)

Next: B' U2 B2 U2 L2 B2 R' F2 R D2 F2 U2 R2 B' L' F R' F2 D R B


----------



## OtterCuber (Mar 1, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> Next: B' U2 B2 U2 L2 B2 R' F2 R D2 F2 U2 R2 B' L' F R' F2 D R B


z' y' // inspection
D' B2 L R' // orange cross
y' U R U' R' U2 F' U' F // 1st pair (FR)
y' U2' R U2' R' U' R U R' // 2nd pair (BR)
U' L U L' U2 L U' L' // 3rd pair (BL)
l' U l U2 l' U' l // 4th pair (FL)
U' F U R U2 R' U' R U R' F' // OLL 13
(U) R U R' U' D R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 D' (U) // Gd

Next: F R2 B U' R2 D' L2 R2 D' F2 R2 U' L2 D B' R U' L' D' U L'


----------



## tsmosher (Mar 1, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> z' y' // inspection
> D' B2 L R' // orange cross
> y' U R U' R' U2 F' U' F // 1st pair (FR)
> y' U2' R U2' R' U' R U R' // 2nd pair (BR)
> ...



x // ZZ-D
R2 B' L' U' R2 F (M' x') U F2 // EO Cross (9)
U' M' B M // p1 (4/13)
U L' U2 L U' L' U L2 U L' // p2 (10/23)
U2 L U' L' // p3 (4/27)
U' R U2 R' U R U' R' // CPLS - solved (8/35)
R U R' U R U2 R' r' F' r U' r' F2 r U // 2GLL (15/50)

NEXT: U F2 U R2 D R2 F2 D' R2 D B2 F D U R' D2 B R D B L'


----------



## OtterCuber (Mar 2, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: U F2 U R2 D R2 F2 D' R2 D B2 F D U R' D2 B R D B L'



// M2/OP Memo: gt wd qr fj cd CK GB SN TW FD

x' U L U' (M2) U L' U' x // g
U R' U' (M2) U R U' // t
M U2 M U2 // w
L' U' L U (M2) U' L' U L // d
(U' M')3 U' M (U' M')4 // q
U' L U (M2) U' L' U // r
x' U L2' U' (M2) U L2' U' x // f
U R U' (M2) U R' U' // j
U2 M' U2 M' // c
L' U' L U (M2) U' L' U L // d
F (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) F' // C
D R (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) R' D' // K
D2 R (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) R' D2' // G
R D' (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) D R' // B
D' R (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) R' D // S
R2 (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) R2' // N
D' (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) D // T
D2 F' (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) F D2' // W
F2 (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) F2' // F
F R' (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) R F' // D

Next: R' D' R' B' L2 F' L U F R2 U L2 F2 U R2 D' F2 R2 U F2 D'


----------



## tsmosher (Mar 2, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> // M2/OP Memo: gt wd qr fj cd CK GB SN TW FD
> 
> x' U L U' (M2) U L' U' x // g
> U R' U' (M2) U R U' // t
> ...



(U D') B L' F U L' D // EO slice + 1 (7)
L' U' L R' U' R // BR pair (6/13)
M' F' M // FL pair (3/16)
r U2 r' // pair up LS + DFM (3/19)
U L' U2 R U R' U2 L // CPLS (8/27)
R U R' U R U2 R' // OCLL (7/34)
U M2 U' M2 U' M' U2 M U' // L5EP (9/43)

next: L' U2 L2 F2 U2 B2 D2 B R2 B D2 F D R' D' U' L2 D' F2 D'


----------



## OtterCuber (Mar 2, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> next: L' U2 L2 F2 U2 B2 D2 B R2 B D2 F D R' D' U' L2 D' F2 D'



// M2/OP Memo: at ab pg fm cv eh wi' UF JN HW KV

M2 // a
U R' U' (M2) U R U' // t
M2 // a
R U R' U' (M2) U R U' R' // b
x' U' R2 U (M2) U' R2 U x // p
x' U L U' (M2) U L' U' x // g
x' U L2' U' (M2) U L2' U' x // f
x' U' R U (M2) U' R' U x // m
U2 M' U2 M' // c
U R2 U' (M2) U R2 U' // v
x' U L' U' (M2) U L U' x // e
Uw R' Uw' (M2) Uw R Uw' // h
M U2 M U2 // w
M2' U' S R' F' R S' R' F R U // i'
F' (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) F // U
F2 (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) F2' // F
F2 D (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) D' F2' // J
R2 (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) R2' // N
D2 (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) D2' // H
D2 F' (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) F D2' // W
D R (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) R' D' // K
D' F' (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) F D // V

Next: U2 L2 B2 U2 R2 B2 R U2 L2 U2 R2 U B' R' F2 U' L' D F' D2 U'


----------



## tsmosher (Mar 3, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> [Placeholder for BLD solve]
> 
> Next: U2 L2 B2 U2 R2 B2 R U2 L2 U2 R2 U B' R' F2 U' L' D F' D2 U'



U B' D' R F' R' D' R2 D' // EO Cross (9)
L2 U2 L2 U2 L2 // FL (5/14)
R U' R' U' L U L' // BL (7/21)
U2 R' U R' U2 R2 U R2 U R2 // BR (10/31)
U' R U' R' // pair up LS (4/35)
r' F R F' M' // CPLS (5/40)
U R U2 R' U' R U' R' U' R U R' U R U2 R' U // 2GLL (17/57)

next: D2 B2 R B2 F2 U2 R' U2 L' F2 R' B2 U L B' F D2 R' D' L' B'


----------



## OtterCuber (Mar 5, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> next: D2 B2 R B2 F2 U2 R' U2 L' F2 R' B2 U L B' F D2 R' D' L' B'



// M2/OP Memo: TM IV LX BN hv pa ft bg ad sd ci'

D' (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) D // T
R' (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) R // M
F' D (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) D' F // I
D' F' (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) F D // V
D (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) D' // L
D F' (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) F D' // X
R D' (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) D R' // B
R2 (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) R2' // N
Uw R' Uw' (M2) Uw R Uw' // h
U R2 U' (M2) U R2 U' // v
x' U' R2 U (M2) U' R2 U x // p
M2 // a
x' U L2' U' (M2) U L2' U' x // f
U R' U' (M2) U R U' // t
R U R' U' (M2) U R U' R' // b
x' U L U' (M2) U L' U' x // g
M2 // a
L' U' L U (M2) U' L' U L // d
M2 U' S (R' F' R) S' (R' F R) U // s
L' U' L U (M2) U' L' U L // d
U2 M' U2 M' // c
M2' U' S R' F' R S' R' F R U // i'

Next: R2 D R' U' R B R' U' R F2 D2 R2 U2 R' L2 F2 L U2 D2


----------



## tsmosher (Mar 5, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> // M2/OP Memo: TM IV LX BN hv pa ft bg ad sd ci'
> 
> D' (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) D // T
> R' (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) R // M
> ...



U2 R U2 L' R2 B' D2 L2 D // eo mixed cross (9)
R U' R2' U' R //5
U L' U L2 U //5
L2' U L // F2L - FRE (13/22)
R2 U (R' D' R) U (R' D R') U' R2 U' R2 // COLL (13/35)
U r' S2 r U2 r' S2 r //8
y M2 U M U2 M' U2 M2 U2 // L7EP (17/52)

next: B' R B U R U R' U F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 R2 F2 U'


----------



## abunickabhi (Mar 5, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> U2 R U2 L' R2 B' D2 L2 D // eo mixed cross (9)
> R U' R2' U' R //5
> U L' U L2 U //5
> L2' U L // F2L - FRE (13/22)
> ...


//edges FAGO
//corners VHAI 

L2 U' F' U' S U S' F U L2 //UF-BU-UL-RU-RF
[U' M U : [M', U2]]

[R : [U' L' U, R]]
[U' R : [R D R', U]]
R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R //parity

recon

Next: U B2 D2 R2 U L2 U F2 U2 B R' D2 B R' F R2 D B2 F'


----------



## OtterCuber (Mar 6, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: U B2 D2 R2 U L2 U F2 U2 B R' D2 B R' F R2 D B2 F'


// M2/OP Memo: fh va sa bx dc' mn pt VS OG BF JQ

x' U L2' U' (M2) U L2' U' x // f
u R' u' (M2) u R u' // h
U R2 U' (M2) U R2 U' // v
M2 // a
M2 U' S (R' F' R) S' (R' F R) U // s
M2 // a
R U R' U' (M2) U R U' R' // b
U' L2 U (M2) U' L2 U // x
L' U' L U (M2) U' L' U L // d
M U2' M U2' // c'
x' U' R U (M2) U' R' U x // m
u R u' (M2) u R' u' // n
x' U' R2 U (M2) U' R2 U x // p
U R' U' (M2) U R U' // t
D' F' (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) F D // V
D' R (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) R' D // S
R (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) R' // O
D2 R (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) R' D2' // G
R D' (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) D R' // B
F2 (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) F2' // F
F2 D (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) D' F2' // J
R' F (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) F' R // Q

Next: D' B2 R D2 L' F2 R2 D2 F2 U2 R' U2 B' U2 L' U' R F' U R' F2


----------



## V Achyuthan (Mar 6, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> Next: D' B2 R D2 L' F2 R2 D2 F2 U2 R' U2 B' U2 L' U' R F' U R' F2


*APB*
z2 F' D' B L' B L // 222
F R' F // 223
R2 U R // Pair
U' R2 U R' U' S' U' S // EOpair
U S' U2 S U R U R' // LXS
R' U' R U' R' U R F U' R' U2 R U F' U // ZBLL

*2 Holes*
z2 F' D' B L' B L // 222
U' F U' F // FL pair
R' U f R' f' // BR pair + DR
R' D' R U2 R' D R // FR pair
M R U R' U R U' R' U r U2' r' U' M' // OLLCP
U M' U2 M // L5EP

*Petrus*
z2 F' D' B L' B L // 222
F R' F // 223
U2 R' U2 S' U' S // EO
U' R' U2 R U' R2 U R' U2 R // RB
U F R U' R' U' R U2 R' U' F' U' // ZBLL

*Yellow Bird*
z2 F' D' B L' B L // 222
U F R' U' F2 D' R' F2 R D F' // Pseudo 223
R U R' U' R f U f' // BR square
F' U' L' U2 L U' F U F' // EOLS
U2 r' B r U' r2 U R B2 R U R2 U r2 U' // ZBLL

*Petrus with EO start*
z2 y F L' U' R U B' // EO
U F2 U' F2 D L2 D2 // 222
L' U' L R E' F2 E // 223
S F' U F U' S' U2 f' U f R' // RB
R2 D R' U' R D' R' U' R' U R U R' U2 // ZBLL

Next : U2 B D' F U B U' R B' R U2 B2 U2 R2 B2 R' D2 F2 L2


----------



## tsmosher (Mar 6, 2022)

V Achyuthan said:


> *APB*
> z2 F' D' B L' B L // 222
> F R' F // 223
> R2 U R // Pair
> ...




x
(U' D) L' B' D2 L F D' L2 // EO slice (8)
L U2 L' // BL (3/11)
U2 F U2 R' U' R U' F' // BR (8/19)
R U R' L' U L // FL (6/25)
U' R U' R D R' U2 R D' R2 // CPLS - L swap (10/35)
U R U R' U R U2 R' // OCLL (8/43)
U2 M' U2 M // 4b (4/47)
U E2 M' E2 M' U // 4c (6/53)

Next: B F2 D F2 D R2 F2 U F2 R2 D2 L2 D' R' F' D L' U' F R' B2


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Mar 6, 2022)

V Achyuthan said:


> *APB*
> z2 F' D' B L' B L // 222
> F R' F // 223
> R2 U R // Pair
> ...


// ZZ, 43 STM
y L' F2 U2 F R2 D2 B2 D // EO-cross
R' U' R // Pair #1
L U L' // Pair #2
D' L' U' L D // Pair #3
U2 L' U2 L U L' U' L // Pair #4
U L' U R U' L U R' // COLL (COLL + EPLL is more efficient than the ZBLL i found for this)
M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U' M2 U2 // EPLL

ALT ENDING w/ ZBLL:
... // Pair #4
U R U R' U R2 D' R U' R' D R' U' R2 U2 R U' // ZBLL

Next: B2 U' B' R2 L2 D R D F2 R D2 L' D2 L F2 D2 L' U2 F2 D'
Ninja'd as always


----------



## OtterCuber (Mar 6, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> Next: B F2 D F2 D R2 F2 U F2 R2 D2 L2 D' R' F' D L' U' F R' B2



// M2/OP Memo: vx li' hq pb nt ws' TM BP HF LN

U R2 U' (M2) U R2 U' // v
U' L2 U (M2) U' L2 U // x
U' L' U (M2) U' L U // l
M2' U' S R' F' R S' R' F R U // i'
u R' u' (M2) u R u' // h
(U' M')3 U' M (U' M')4 // q
x' U' R2 U (M2) U' R2 U x // p
R U R' U' (M2) U R U' R' // b
u R u' (M2) u R' u' // n
U R' U' (M2) U R U' // t
M U2 M U2 // w
U' R' F' R S R' F R S' U M2' // s'
D' (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) D // T
R' (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) R // M
R D' (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) D R' // B
(R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) // P
D2 (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) D2' // H
F2 (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) F2' // F
D (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) D' // L
R2 (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) R2' // N

Next: R F L' U' L2 U' F2 R2 B2 R2 U B2 U L2 B' L' F D' B F L2


----------



## tsmosher (Mar 7, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> // M2/OP Memo: vx li' hq pb nt ws' TM BP HF LN
> 
> U R2 U' (M2) U R2 U' // v
> U' L2 U (M2) U' L2 U // x
> ...



x2
S' u2 R' U u R' U r2 // FB (8)
R' u' // 3QB (2/10)
R' U R' U R U' R // dBR (7/17)
U' R U R' U2' R U R' U'
R' D' r U' r' D R2 U R' // VHLS (18/35)
R2 D R' U R D' R' U R' U' R U' R' // COLL (13/47)
U' R2 // undo pseudo (2/49)
F2 U' r2 F2 R2 U' F2 r2 // L5EP (8/57)
E2 // AEF (1/58)

next: R2 B2 R' D2 B2 L' D2 U2 F2 U2 D' L2 D2 B U R' D U'


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Mar 7, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> // M2/OP Memo: vx li' hq pb nt ws' TM BP HF LN
> 
> U R2 U' (M2) U R2 U' // v
> U' L2 U (M2) U' L2 U // x
> ...


// Petrus that went off the rails and never had an EO step, 45 STM
r2 F' U2 B' D2 // 2x2x2
L' U' L2 F' U' F2 // Pseudo 2x2x3
S' L' S // A lucky square
L U2 L U2 L' U L // Very pseudo F2L
// UFR, UBR corners flipped (F/B)
// Flip UR, UF edges
U2 S R U R' U' R' F R f' // NOLL
// Swap UBL, UBR corners
// Swap UB, UL edges
U x R2 F R F' R U2 r' U r U2 x' U' L F // NPLL

Next: R2 D' R2 F R L D' R' U2 F2 U2 D2 R2 B' U2 F' R2 B2 L2 R D

Ninja'd *2nd time in a row* you've gotta be kidding me.
Shouldn't have used Petrus i guess.


----------



## OtterCuber (Mar 8, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> next: R2 B2 R' D2 B2 L' D2 U2 F2 U2 D' L2 D2 B U R' D U'



*CFOP 47 STM*
x2' // inspection
F' R' L' U2 F U F // xcross (FR)
d' R' U2' R U' R' U R // 2nd pair (BR)
R U R' U2 L U' L' // 3rd pair (BL)
U' R U' R' // 4th pair (FR)
(U) r U R' U R U' R' U R U2 r' // OLL 54
(U) M2' U M U2' M' U M2' (U') // Ua

Next: R' D2 R2 F' U2 B2 L2 R2 B' U2 B R2 D' F' D2 U B' L D' B


----------



## tsmosher (Mar 8, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> *CFOP 47 STM*
> x2' // inspection
> F' R' L' U2 F U F // xcross (FR)
> d' R' U2' R U' R' U R // 2nd pair (BR)
> ...



x2 y' // Nauty-S
u R S r' U' R' U M2 // FB (8)
U R' u2 R E // 3QB (5/13)
U R2 // dBR (2/15)
U' R F R U R' U' F' R' // dFR (9/24)
U R2 D R' U R D' R' U R' U' R U' R' // COLL (14/38)
U2 S' U' S // L5EO (4/42)
U F2 U' r2 F2 R2 U' F2 r2 // L5EP (9/51)
U' R2 // un-transform (2/53)

// ZZ-4D
D' L2 U' F' // EO
D' R D' R2' U2 R U R' U' R D2 // mixed cross +1 (15)
U' R U' R2' U' // BR (5/20)
R2 U R' L U' L' // BL (6/26)
U2 R U2 // pair up FR (3/29)
R2' F R U R U' R' F' // CPLS (8/37)
// OCLL skip!
U' M2 U' M' U2 M U2 M2 U // 4c (9/46)

next: U2 L2 F L2 F R2 F' U2 B R2 F2 L' D B' R' F' U R' D2 U2


----------



## OtterCuber (Mar 8, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> next: U2 L2 F L2 F R2 F' U2 B R2 F2 L' D B' R' F' U R' D2 U2



y' // inspection
L2 U' R' F B // yellow cross
U' L' U L2 U' L' // 1st pair (BL)
R U R' U2' R U' R' U R U' R' // 2nd pair (FR)
L' U L U R' U R // 3rd pair (BR)
L F' L' F L' U L // 4th pair (FL)
(U) S R U R' U' R' F R f' // OLL 32
(U2) R' F R f' R' F R2 U R' U' R' F' R2 U R' S (U2) // F

Next: U B L B R' F D B2 R U L2 F2 R2 L2 U' L2 B2 D2 R2 D' F2


----------



## tsmosher (Mar 8, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> [Placeholder]
> 
> Next: U B L B R' F D B2 R U L2 F2 R2 L2 U' L2 B2 D2 R2 D' F2



// ZZ-D
F D (M x) U' B' U R2 D2 S2 x2 // EOcross (10)
E2 L U' L' E2 // keyhole p1 (5/15)
L' U' L u2 U R' U' R E2 // keyhole p2 (9/24)
U L' U' L U' L' U L // FL (8/32)
U2 R2 D R' U R D' R2' // CPLS (8/40)
U R' U2 R U R' U R L U2 L' U' L U' L' // 2GLL (15/55)

// Nauty-S
y x'
S2 R F2 R u' R' U' r2 // FB (8)
u2 R' U2 R u R' U R E' // 3QB (9/17)
R2 // dBR (1/18)
U' R U2 R' U' R U R' // dFR (8/26)
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' R U R' U' F' // COLL (16/42)
U2 S' U' S // L5EO (4/46)
r2 U2 M U' M2 U' M2 U' M U // EPLL (10/56)

NEXT: R U2 B2 L' F2 L2 R' U2 F2 D2 F2 U F2 R' F' D' R B U' R'


----------



## V Achyuthan (Mar 9, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> R U2 B2 L' F2 L2 R' U2 F2 D2 F2 U F2 R' F' D' R B U' R'


*APB*
z2 y U' R' F' R' F2 // 222
y U' R U' R' F2 U2 F' // 223
U2 R2 // Pair
U2 S R' S' F R F' R // EOpair
U' S' U2 S R U2 R' // LXS
U' y2 R' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' R // ZBLL

*2 holes*
z2 y U' R' F' R' F2 // 222
y U' R U' R' U' F2 R' F R' F' U' F' // FL and FR pairs + DF edge
S' U' R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2 S // Last pair + orient DR
r' U2 R U R' U r2 U2 R' U' R U' r' // OLLCP
S R2 S' R2 U' S R2 S' R2 U2 // L5EP

*Yellow bird*
z2 y U' R' F' R' F2 // 222
y U R2 U F R' F U' R' F // Pseudo 223
U R F R2 F' R2 f' U f // bR
R U R' F' U' r' F r // LS
r' U2 R U R' U' R U R' U r // OLLCP
R2 U' S' U2 S U' R2 // PLL

*Petrus*
z2 y U' R' F' R' F2 // 222
y U' R U' R' F2 U2 F' // 223
U R' B U' B' S' U' S // EO
R2 U R' U' R2 U R' // RB
y2 S' U2 L' U2 L U2 L F' L' f U // ZBLL

My apologies for not being efficient during block building with certain methods.

Next : U2 R2 B2 R2 U2 F' U2 R2 D2 R2 F2 R D L' U R D' R2 D2 R


----------



## OtterCuber (Mar 10, 2022)

V Achyuthan said:


> Next : U2 R2 B2 R2 U2 F' U2 R2 D2 R2 F2 R D L' U R D' R2 D2 R



x2' // inspection
D L U' L' B2 L D2 L2 // white xcross (FR)
y' U L' U L // 2nd pair (FL)
U R U R' U2' R U' R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair (FR)
y' L' U L U' L' U2 L U' L' U L // 4th pair (FL)
F U R U' R' U R U' R' F' // OLL 51
(U2) R' U2 R' D' R U' R' D R U R U' R' U' R (U2) // Rb

Next: F2 B2 R' B' D' B' R2 F U2 D2 B2 R D2 R2 B2 D2 L' U' D2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 10, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> Next: F2 B2 R' B' D' B' R2 F U2 D2 B2 R D2 R2 B2 D2 L' U' D2


Roux: 42 STM
y' x2 //inspection
D F U R r B' //FB
M r' U S R S' M U2 M'R' U' R //SB
R U R' U R' F R F' R U2 r' //CMLL
U2 M' U2 M U' M U M2 U D2 M D2 U //LSE

APB-CDRLL: 43 STM
y' x2 //inspection
D F U R r B' r2 U r' //223
R' U' R2 U2 //pair setup
R F' U' F U R //EOPair
U' R U R' //LS
U' R U R' U R U L' U R' U' L //CDRLL
U S' U2 S U' S' U2 S //L5EP

Next: R2 D' L2 U' B2 L2 B2 D U2 L2 F D' L' F' U' L B' R B2 L


----------



## OtterCuber (Mar 10, 2022)

Cubing Forever said:


> Roux: 42 STM
> y' x2 //inspection
> D F U R r B' //FB
> M r' U S R S' M U2 M'R' U' R //SB
> ...


U2 R' D R' L // cross
y U R U2' R2' U' R // 1st pair (BR)
U2' R U' R' U R U R' // 2nd pair (FR)
y' U' F U' R U' R' U2 F' // 3rd pair (FL)
U2 R U R' U2' R U' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair (FR)
U' r U R' U R U' R' U R U2 r' // OLL 54
U' F (R U' R' U') (R U R' F') (R U R' U') (R' F R F') U' // Y

Next: F D B2 D2 B' R2 U' B' R F2 U2 F B2 U2 L2 F' L2 B U2 B' R2


----------



## tsmosher (Mar 11, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> Next: F2 B2 R' B' D' B' R2 F U2 D2 B2 R D2 R2 B2 D2 L' U' D2



x' // ZZ with NMCLL and L5EP
D' F' (U' D) R' (U' D) R' U R U' B' D2 // EO cross (11)
L' U L U L U L' // p1 (7/18)
R U R' x // p2 and rotate! (4/22)
R U' R' U R' U2 R2 // partial RB (7/29)
F R U R' U' R U' R' U' R U R' F' // NMCLL (13/42)
U' R2' U' R' U' R' U R U R U // undo pseudo & L5EP-FR (11/53)

next: R' B2 D B2 L2 R2 U' L2 U2 L2 R2 B U' R' B U' R' F' R' D'


----------



## OtterCuber (Mar 12, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> Next: R' B2 D B2 L2 R2 U' L2 U2 L2 R2 B U' R' B U' R' F' R' D'



// M2/OP Memo: gr na si' jl va de FB OJ LH PS

x' U L U' (M2) U L' U' x // g
U' L U (M2) U' L' U // r
u R u' (M2) u R' u' // n
M2 // a
M2 U' S (R' F' R) S' (R' F R) U // s
M2' U' S R' F' R S' R' F R U // i'
U R U' (M2) U R' U' // j
U' L' U (M2) U' L U // l
U R2 U' (M2) U R2 U' // v
M2 // a
L' U' L U (M2) U' L' U L // d
x' U L' U' (M2) U L U' x // e
F2 (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) F2' // F
R D' (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) D R' // B
R (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) R' // O
F2 D (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) D' F2' // J
D (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) D' // L
D2 (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) D2' // H
(R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) // P
D' R (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) R' D // S

Next: U2 L' B' R2 D' L2 R2 F2 D L2 D2 L2 D2 B L U R2 U' R F'


----------



## V Achyuthan (Mar 12, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> U2 L' B' R2 D' L2 R2 F2 D L2 D2 L2 D2 B L U R2 U' R F'


F R' L D' R D2 // Cross (6/6)
L' R U' R2 U R L// 1st and 2nd pair (7/12)
U' L' U' L // 3rd pair (4/16)
U2 L U' L' U2 f' L' f // 4th pair (8/24)
r' U' R U' R' U2 r // OLL (7/31)
x R2 F R F' R U2 r' U r U2 // PLL (10/41)
41 STM

Next : L D2 F2 U2 F2 R2 U B2 R2 D' F2 R' D B R F2 L' D' U' B'


----------



## OtterCuber (Mar 12, 2022)

V Achyuthan said:


> Next : L D2 F2 U2 F2 R2 U B2 R2 D' F2 R' D B R F2 L' D' U' B'



R' L D' L' D2' L' U' R' U' R U F' U F D // xcross (FR)
U2' f' L f // 2nd pair (BL)
U L' U L U f R' f' // 3rd pair (BR)
U2 L' U L U' L' U' L // 4th pair (FL)
R' U' F' U F R // OLL 43
U (R' D' R) U2' (R' D R) U' (R' D' R) U' (R' D R) U2 // Aa

Next: U2 L2 D2 U2 F' R2 F' D2 R2 D2 R2 U' B2 F' L R2 B U' F


----------



## V Achyuthan (Mar 12, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> U2 L2 D2 U2 F' R2 F' D2 R2 D2 R2 U' B2 F' L R2 B U' F


x' E2 F' R2 r B' // FB
r U' r' U r U2 r2 R' // Transformed F2L
r' U' M' U' R U r' U r // OLL
B U B' R2 u' R U' R' U r' U R2 // PLL
U' R2 // Untransform
*36 STM*

Next : L D2 B2 L D2 F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 R2 U' L U B' D U2 L U F'


----------



## tumu (Mar 12, 2022)

V Achyuthan said:


> x' E2 F' R2 r B' // FB
> r U' r' U r U2 r2 R' // Transformed F2L
> r' U' M' U' R U r' U r // OLL
> B U B' R2 u' R U' R' U r' U R2 // PLL
> ...


cfop

F U' L' B' U' R2 U' // cross
x2 U2 L' U' L // first pair
U R' U' R U' F' U F // second pair
y U' R U2 R' y L' U' L U2 F R' F' R // third pair
U2 L' U L y' U' R U R' // fourth pair
U f R U R' U' f' U F' r U R' U' r' F R // two-look oll
U M2 U' M2 U' M' U2 M2 U2 M'// pll
U //auf

next scramble F2 L' D2 R B2 D2 L' D2 B2 U2 L' F2 U L2 R F2 R' B' R2 D'


----------



## tsmosher (Mar 12, 2022)

tumu said:


> cfop
> 
> F U' L' B' U' R2 U' // cross
> x2 U2 L' U' L // first pair
> ...



// 3 of 4 cross done so... CFCE/Zipper it is i guess
R // cross (1)
U' R' U' R L' U' L // p1 (7/8)
U L U2 L' d L' U' L // p2 (8/16)
d L2 U2 L2 U2 L U' L d L' U L // p3 (12/28)
F R U R' U' F' // EOLL (6/34)
R' U R U2 R' r' F R F' r // COLL (10/44)
U R' F' R U2 R U' R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' // L5EP-FR (15/59)

next: D F U F D L2 U L2 B L2 F2 U2 L' F2 U2 F2 U2 B2 R B2 L'


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Mar 12, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> // 3 of 4 cross done so... CFCE/Zipper it is i guess
> R // cross (1)
> U' R' U' R L' U' L // p1 (7/8)
> U L U2 L' d L' U' L // p2 (8/16)
> ...


// A cool LSLL thingy that @zzoomer made, 55 STM
z2 y' R F' R' F L' D' R' F2 D2 // EO-cross + zeroing pair
L U L' R U' R' // Pair #2
U' L' U2 L2 U' L' // Pair #3
L' U2 L U' L' U L // Pair #4
U2 R' U2 R U R' U R // OCELL
D2 U L D L' U' L D' L' U' L D L' U' L D' L' U D2 // Intuitive L5C TTLL+ (is this called BT+?)
// I could see this having 'highroll potential', even in a CFOP solve. Imagine seeing you have EO and the zeroing pair, then just going for this and hitting a good OCELL case and the 19% chance for a pure 3 cycle. I think this kind of high risk high reward thing should happen more in cubing.

Next: L2 B2 D B2 D B2 D2 L2 U B2 D' L' F' D2 B D' L F2 D' F'


----------



## OtterCuber (Mar 12, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> Next: L2 B2 D B2 D B2 D2 L2 U B2 D' L' F' D2 B D' L F2 D' F'



D' R2' D' L' R' // Yellow cross
F U2' R U R' U F' // 1st pair (FL)
U' R' U' R // 2nd pair (BR)
U f' L f // 3rd pair (BL)
U R U' R' U F' U' F // 4th pair (FR)
(U) R' U' F' U F R // OLL 43
(U') (R U R' F') (R U R' U') R' F R2 U' R' (U') // Jb

Next: D2 F2 R D2 F2 R2 F2 R' D2 R' B2 R D F U' R2 D2 B D' R' D


----------



## tsmosher (Mar 13, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> D' R2' D' L' R' // Yellow cross
> F U2' R U R' U F' // 1st pair (FL)
> U' R' U' R // 2nd pair (BR)
> U f' L f // 3rd pair (BL)
> ...



L (U D') B L R2 D' R D2 // Eo mixed cross (8)
U L U L' U2 L U L'
R' U' R L' U' L
U R' U R U2 R' U2 R // F2L-1 (22/30)
r' S2 r U2 r' S2 r // LS (7/37)
U2 R U R' U r' F R F' r U2 R' // COLL (12/49)
y M2 U M U2 M U2 // M2+4C (7/56)

NEXT: 
B R U2 R U' B2 U' F B2 L' D2 R' B2 U2 B2 U2 L2 B2 U2 R2 D'


----------



## OtterCuber (Mar 13, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> B R U2 R U' B2 U' F B2 L' D2 R' B2 U2 B2 U2 L2 B2 U2 R2 D'


y // Inspection
F R F R U' R U R' D' R2 B' // Yellow xcross (FL)
U' R U' R' U R U R' // 2nd pair (FR)
L U L' U' R' U R // 3rd pair (BR)
y' L' U L (U' L' U L)2 // 4th pair (FL)
F U R U2 R' U' R U R' F' // OLL 13
(U2) R2 F2 R U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F R2 // Gc

Next: B2 L2 D' R2 D' L2 B2 R2 U' F L R2 B L R2 F2 D' F D'


----------



## tsmosher (Mar 13, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> y // Inspection
> F R F R U' R U R' D' R2 B' // Yellow xcross (FL)
> U' R U' R' U R U R' // 2nd pair (FR)
> L U L' U' R' U R // 3rd pair (BR)
> ...



x // ZZ-VH
L B' D L R' U R F' L D R2 // EO arrow (11)
U' L' U L U L U L'
U L' U' L U' L' U L // F2P (16/27)
M S2 r U2 r' S2 r // RB (7/34)
R' F' r U R U' r' F // COLL (8/42)
M2 U M2 D' R2 S' R2 S D R2 // un-transform and EPLL (10/52)

NEXT: R2 U2 F2 D B2 D B2 L2 U2 R2 F' L' U R2 F2 D' L' D' U' F'


----------



## OtterCuber (Mar 13, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> x // ZZ-VH
> L B' D L R' U R F' L D R2 // EO arrow (11)
> U' L' U L U L U L'
> U L' U' L U' L' U L // F2P (16/27)
> ...


z2' y // Inspection
U F' D2' R' F' D L' D' // White cross
f' L f // 1st pair (BL)
U R U R' y U' L' U L // 2nd pair (FL)
U2 R U' R' // 3rd pair (FR)
U2' L U' L' U2 L U' L' // 4th pair (BL)
(U) F R' F' R U2 R U' R' U R U2 R' // OLL 47
(U2) (R' D' R) U (R' D R) U (R' D' R) U2 (R' D R) // Ab

Next: U B' R2 U R2 F2 L2 D2 B2 R2 D U2 R2 F2 L D' F' U' F' U' B


----------



## tsmosher (Mar 14, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> z2' y // Inspection
> U F' D2' R' F' D L' D' // White cross
> f' L f // 1st pair (BL)
> U R U R' y U' L' U L // 2nd pair (FL)
> ...



x D' L2 U' F R2 D2 // eo arrow (inspected) (6)
U R2 U' R' U M F // fl (7/13)
r U2 R' U L U L' // bl (7/20)
R U' R' U' R2 U2 R2 // dbR (7/27)
U2 R U2 R' U' R // xform (6/33)
U2 R' U R U2' R' r' F R F' r // COLL2 (11/44)
R2 U R2 S R2 S' U' R2 // EPLL (8/52)
U2 R' U // unxform (3/55)

next: L' R2 U2 F2 U R2 B2 L2 B2 D' U' F L U R F D L B' U'


----------



## OtterCuber (Mar 14, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> next: L' R2 U2 F2 U R2 B2 L2 B2 D' U' F L U R F D L B' U'



z2' y' // Inspection
D' L R B' D' f R' f' F' // xcross (BR)
L' U L U L' U' L U2' L' U L // 2nd pair (FL)
L U' L F' L' F L' // 3rd pair (BL)
U' R' F R F' R U' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair (FR)
(U') F U R U' R' U R U' R' F' // OLL 51
U' x R2 F R F' R U2 r' U r U2 x' U2 // Ja

Next: D L F' R' U' D2 R F' R L2 B2 D2 R' U2 L D2 B2 U2 R' B'


----------



## CornerTwisted (Mar 14, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> x D' L2 U' F R2 D2 // eo arrow (inspected) (6)
> U R2 U' R' U M F // fl (7/13)
> r U2 R' U L U L' // bl (7/20)
> R U' R' U' R2 U2 R2 // dbR (7/27)
> ...


L' R2 U2 F2 U R2 B2 L2 B2 D' U' F L U R F D L B' U'
F2 R2 D R D2 F D2 L D' x' L' B L U B2 U2 B U2 B' U B' U2 M' //WFL
l F L' F R2 F R2 F' u R U R' U' R U R' U' D' U2 f R U R' U' f' //mBloc
R U' R' U' R' U' R U R U2 R' U R' F R F' U r U' r2 U r2 U r2 U' R //FS3PLL
M' U2 S2 U' S2 M U' R B' R F2 R' B R F2 R2 U2 //SL8m
u M' D2 M D2 M' D M D2 M2 //DCLP
z2 M' U' M U2 M' U' M //CBOLL
U' F' L' U' //ZM5S
L U F R' U' F R' F' R U R2 //XL3C 
U F' R U R' U //Pseudo-POSLL
R2 U2 R' F U' R' U R' U2 R U' // CRMLL
Next: F2 R2 D2 F U2 L2 F' R2 B' R2 F2 L' F' D' F' U' L F L2 F2 D'
Also, 
ਸ਼ੁਫਰਚਟ 'ਤੇ ਚੰਗੀ ਕਿਸਮਤ


----------



## tsmosher (Mar 18, 2022)

Kael Hitchcock said:


> L' R2 U2 F2 U R2 B2 L2 B2 D' U' F L U R F D L B' U'
> F2 R2 D R D2 F D2 L D' x' L' B L U B2 U2 B U2 B' U B' U2 M' //WFL
> l F L' F R2 F R2 F' u R U R' U' R U R' U' D' U2 f R U R' U' f' //mBloc
> R U' R' U' R' U' R U R U2 R' U R' F R F' U r U' r2 U r2 U r2 U' R //FS3PLL
> ...



z2
U2 R' S r U r2 // FB
U2 R u' R2 E2 // 3QB (5/11)
R2 // dBR (1/12)
F U R U' R' F' R U' R' // LS (9/21)
U F R U R' U' R U' R' U' R U R' F' // CLL (14/35)
U R2 U S' U' S // EO & un-transform (6/41)
R U R' S R2 S' R' U' R' // L5EP (9/50)

NEXT: F' D B' F2 D2 L2 F2 D' L2 B2 U B2 F' R2 F' L R F' U' L


----------



## carcass (Mar 18, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> F' D B' F2 D2 L2 F2 D' L2 B2 U B2 F' R2 F' L R F' U' L


44 STM
L D' f' r U' M2 F' x2 F R' F' U R U' R U2 L//dl
U R' U R U' R' F R' F' U2 R'//dR
r' U2 R U R' U r R U2 R2 F R F' R U2 R' U2//1LLL

NEXT SCRAMBLE: R L B R' B' U2 F2 U R F' U B2 D' L2 D B2 R2 D' L2 B2 U2


----------



## BenChristman1 (Mar 18, 2022)

carcass said:


> NEXT SCRAMBLE: R L B R' B' U2 F2 U R F' U B2 D' L2 D B2 R2 D' L2 B2 U2


CFOP, 53 STM
x2 // Inspection
D2 R' D R F' // Cross
U2 f R' f' // F2L 1
U L' U' L // F2L 2
y R' U R U' R' U R // F2L 3
L' U2 L U' L F' L' F // F2L 4
U F R U' R' U' R U R' F' // OLL
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 // PLL
ACN

Roux (with terrible L6E), 40 STM
z2 // Inspection
U D2 F2 U' S' L f // FB
U' M2 U R' U' R' U' R' // SB
R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2 // CMLL
M2 U' M' U M' U2 M U2 M' U M2 U M' U2 M U // L6E
ACN

Next: U B2 U' L2 D B2 L2 D2 F2 R2 L' F D2 L2 F2 R B2 R' D


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Mar 18, 2022)

BenChristman1 said:


> CFOP, 53 STM
> x2 // Inspection
> D2 R' D R F' // Cross
> U2 f R' f' // F2L 1
> ...


z2 U' D L' F L2 D L' D L // EO-cross
R U' R' // Pair #1
U' R' U2 R U' R' U R // Pair #2
L U' L2 U' L // Pair #3
U2 L' U2 L2 U L2 U L // Pair #4
U2 R' U2 R U R' U' R U R' U R U2 // 2GLL

Next: B2 D2 B2 U L2 D2 B2 U' L2 U' F' D' U2 L B2 R B' F' U2 B2


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Mar 18, 2022)

B2 D2 B2 U L2 D2 B2 U' L2 U' F' D' U2 L B2 R B' F' U2 B2


z2 y L R' F U B2 //cross

U' R U2 R2 U' R //1st pair

y' R U2 R' U R U' R' // 2nd pair

y' U2 R U R' U' R U R' U' //3rd pair

d2 U' R' F R F' R U' R' // 4th pair

U' F R U R' U' F' f R U R' U' f' // OLL

U M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 // PLL

U2 // AUF

next: F2 R2 U2 F2 R2 D B2 U' R2 U F2 R' F R B R2 D2 L' F' L'


----------



## tsmosher (Mar 19, 2022)

nigelthecuber said:


> B2 D2 B2 U L2 D2 B2 U' L2 U' F' D' U2 L B2 R B' F' U2 B2
> 
> 
> z2 y L R' F U B2 //cross
> ...



U' R2 D2 R2 D R // cross (6)
U R
L U L' U' L U L'
U' F U2 F'
U R U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U'
R U R U' R' U R // F2L (29/35)
U2 R U R' U R U2 R' // CLL (8/44)
U M U M2 U M' U2 M U M // ELL (10/54)

NEXT: U R B2 U' L2 D' U2 B2 D' R2 U F2 B' L F R' D B U R


----------



## abunickabhi (Mar 20, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> U' R2 D2 R2 D R // cross (6)
> U R
> L U L' U' L U L'
> U' F U2 F'
> ...



z2 y
//edges FXKS AJQU CM
//corners AORJ VBSB

[U' F S':[S',L]] //UF-BU-FD-LB-RD
[F R U' L2:[M,U]] //UF-UL-LF-LD-DB
[M : [U M' U', R']]

[U' : [R D' R', U']]
[U R U : [R' D' R, U2]]
[U D : [R D R', U2]]
[R F' R' U : [R D R', U2]]

recon

Next: L2 D F2 R2 L B U B' D B2 U2 D2 R' F2 U2 L2 U2 L B2 L'


----------



## tsmosher (Mar 20, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> z2 y
> //edges FXKS AJQU CM
> //corners AORJ VBSB
> 
> ...



R' D R2 D // cross (4)
U R U2 R2' F R F'
U F U F' U' L' U L
d2
U F' U F L' U L
R U' R' U' R U R' // F2L (30/34)
U f R2 S' U' R2 U' R2 U R2 F' // COLL (11/45)
U R U R' S' R U' R' S // ELL (9/54)

y
U' S' r2 u' R2 u2 // RFB (6)
R U2 R U' R' U' R2 U2 R' // partial SB (9/15)
r' U M' // EOLR (3/18)
U' R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2 // COLL (10/28)
U' R U' M2 U M U2 M' U2 M2 // un-transform and LSE (10/38)

NEXT: F' R' L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 U L2 D2 B2 U B' L2 R F R2 D R


----------



## OtterCuber (Mar 21, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: F' R' L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 U L2 D2 B2 U B' L2 R F R2 D R


x2 y'
L' F2 D' R D2' R D // cross
U' f R' f' // 1st pair (BR)
U L U' L' U L U L' // 2nd pair (BL)
U R U' R' L' U L // 3rd pair (FL)
U' R U R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair (FR)
S R U R' U R U2 R' U2 S' // OLL 11
(U') (R U R' U') (R' F R2 U') R' U' (R U R' F') U2 // T

Next: R L F' D B U2 R2 F R U R2 L2 D R2 U R2 B2 R2 B2 D2


----------



## tsmosher (Mar 22, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> x2 y'
> L' F2 D' R D2' R D // cross
> U' f R' f' // 1st pair (BR)
> U L U' L' U L U L' // 2nd pair (BL)
> ...



x // DL solved
F' U' F // CP line (3)
R u' R2' r U M2 // dM (6/9)
U' u' R' u2 U R' u // 3QB (7/16)
R2 U' R' U R U' R2 // dBR (7/23)
U' S' U' S U S' U S // EODR (8/31)
U R U R' U2 R U' R' // dFR (8/39)
u2 R' U2 R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R' U // 2GLL (11/50)

Next: B2 D B2 U' R2 U L2 D' R2 D F2 U2 B F' U' L' B' R' U2 B' R


----------



## OtterCuber (Mar 22, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> x // DL solved
> F' U' F // CP line (3)
> R u' R2' r U M2 // dM (6/9)
> U' u' R' u2 U R' u // 3QB (7/16)
> ...


y
R' D' L B2 U2 L' U L y R F' U R' F2
U' R U' R' U2 R U' R'
U L' U2 L U2' L' U L
R' U2' R U' f R f'
U S' R U R' S R U' R'
U' R' F R f' R' F R2 U R' U' R' F' R2 U R' S U

Next: F' B2 D' B2 R2 D B2 R2 D2 R2 U L2 U F' U' L F2 L' B2 F L


----------



## tsmosher (Mar 23, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> y
> R' D' L B2 U2 L' U L y R F' U R' F2
> U' R U' R' U2 R U' R'
> U L' U2 L U2' L' U L
> ...



D F' D2 R' D F2 // cross (6)
U' F U F' L U L' // BL (7/13)
R' U2 R // BR (3/16)
d R' U' // FR (3/19)
R2 U' R2' F R F' // LS (6/25)
U F R2 U' R2 U R2 U S R2 F' // CLL (11/36)
U S' U2 S U S' U // ELL (7/43)

NEXT: F U R2 U F2 D' U2 L2 D' F2 R U2 F' L' F R2 B D' U


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Mar 23, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> D F' D2 R' D F2 // cross (6)
> U' F U F' L U L' // BL (7/13)
> R' U2 R // BR (3/16)
> d R' U' // FR (3/19)
> ...


Some methods in their purest form I guess:

// Vanilla CFOP
x2 L' D2 F L D' L F2 R L' // Cross w/ first pair manip
U2 y' L' U L // Pair #1
R' U' R U' R' U R // Pair #2
U' L U' L' U y' R' U' R // Pair #3
y' R U2 R' U' R U R' // Pair #4
U2 R U R' U R' F R F' R U2 R' // OLL
U2 R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U // PLL

// Vanilla Roux
E F E2 L2 B' L B2 // FB
R' U' R2 B' U' R2 U B R' // SS
U' F' U' F // SBLS
U2 R U2 R D R' U2 R D' R2 // CMLL
M' U' M' // EO
U' M2 U M2 U' // LSE in 5 moves what


// Vanilla ZZ
x2 y U' F R L' D2 F' R' D F2 R' D // EO-cross
L' R' U' R L U2 R U' R' // Pair #1
U' L U2 L' U' L U L' // Pair #2
U' R' U' R U' R' U' R // Pair #3
U' L' U' L U L' U' L // Pair #4
U2 R U R' U R U2 R' // OCLL
U R' U' R U D' R2 U R' U R U' R U' R2 D // PLL

Next: D' B' U2 B2 R2 D' L2 D' R2 U B2 L2 D2 L' U R D2 B' L B' F


----------



## tsmosher (Mar 24, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> Some methods in their purest form I guess:
> 
> // Vanilla CFOP
> x2 L' D2 F L D' L F2 R L' // Cross w/ first pair manip
> ...



z2
F D2 (M x) D2 B // cross (5)
R U R' f R' f' // p1 (6/11)
L U L' F' U' F // p2 (6/17)
L' U L U L U' L' f' L2 f // longest p3 ever (10/27)
R U' R' U' R U2 R' // LS (7/34)
U R U R' U R U r' F R' F' r // CLL (12/46)
R U2 R2 U' F R D R2 D' F' R' U R U // ELL (14/60)

x
L' S U S' // EO (4)
r U2 r' E2 R' U' R D2 F2 U' R // dM + RB (11/15)
S' L2 S L U L U2 L // LB (8/23)
U F R' F' r U R U' R' // COLL (9/32)
M' U M U2 M' U M // ELL (7/39)

NEXT: 
F' U B2 D2 B2 L' B2 L D2 L D2 F2 L' R' D U2 F' L' U' R2 U


----------



## OtterCuber (Mar 24, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> F' U B2 D2 B2 L' B2 L D2 L D2 F2 L' R' D U2 F' L' U' R2 U


x2 y
U' D' R' D F D'
y' U' L U2' L' U' L U L'
L F' L' F L' U' L
U R' U' R
U R U2' R' U' R U R'
S R' U' R U' R' U2 R U2 S' 
U2 (R U R' U') (R' F R2 U') R' U' (R U R' F') U2

Next: B R' B2 L B' U2 R D' F' D2 B2 D2 F R2 B2 U2 D2 L2


----------



## Timona (Mar 24, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> x2 y
> U' D' R' D F D'
> y' U' L U2' L' U' L U L'
> L F' L' F L' U' L
> ...



*White Cross*
Inspection z2

B' L2 D R ' U' R' F D // xCross
R' U R L' U L // Pair 1
R U' R' // Pair 2
y R' F R F' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R U' R'// Pair 3
U' r U r' R U R' U' r U' R' // OLL
U2 x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 // PLL
x' U' // AUF

*Green Cross*
Inspection x'
U' F D2 B' L F // Cross
U R U' R' U2' R U' R' // Pair 1
U L F' L' F L' U L // Pair 2
U' R' U R U L U L' // Pair 3
U r' U R U' R' U' r // Pair 4
U2 F U R U2' R' U' R U R' F' // OLL
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' // PLL
U2 // AUF

Next: F' U R' D2 L2 U2 B2 R2 F2 D F2 D' R' F' D' L U B R


----------



## CT-6666 (Mar 24, 2022)

4ce7heGuy said:


> *White Cross*
> Inspection z2
> 
> B' L2 D R ' U' R' F D // xCross
> ...


*Blue Cross*
x y2
D L' D R2 D F' D F' // Cross
L' U2 L U' f' L f // Pair 1
U' R' U R U y' L U L' // Pair 2
R' U' R U2 R' U' R // Pair 3
U' y L' U L U L' U L U' L' U L // Pair 4
U L U F' U' L' U L F L' // OLL
M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 // PLL
U // AUF
*White cross*
z2
D' U B D' R L F // Cross
y' U R' U' R // Pair 1
L U L' F' L F L' // Pair 2
L U2 L' U2 L U' L' // Pair 3
R U2 R' U R U2 R' U y' R' U' R // Pair 4
U' r U2 R' U' R U r' // OLL
U2 R' U' R U D' R U R' U R U' R U' R2 D // PLL

Next: R' U' F U F' D2 B' D2 F D2 R2 D2 U2 F U2 L D' B2 D2 R F U2 L' F2 R' U' F


----------



## V Achyuthan (Mar 24, 2022)

CT-6666 said:


> R' U' F U F' D2 B' D2 F D2 R2 D2 U2 F U2 L D' B2 D2 R F U2 L' F2 R' U' F


*Roux Pinkie Pie*
z2 x' D2 L' F' D B2 D2 B2 // FB
U2 R U2 R' r2 U2 r2 U' R2 // SB
M' U2 M U2 M' // ULUR in DFDB
U L F' L' F l' U' l U2 M' U' M' // OLLCP
U' M U2 M // LSE

*Petrus*
z2 D L U' F L D' // 222
R B' U R' U2 R B // 223 + EO
U2 R U R' U' R U' R2 U' R2 U' R2 // RB
r' D' F r U r' F2 r U r' D r U' // ZBLL

*APB*
z2 D L U' F L D' // 222
R B' U R' U2 B// 223 
R' U F' U F U' R2 // EOpair
R U' R' U2 R' U' R2 U R // LXS
R U' R' U2 L R U' R' U L' U' // ZBLL

*Yellow Bird*
z2 D L U' F L D' // 222
y U2 F2 U2 F R' F2 // Pseudo 223
U2 R U2 R' U' R // bR block
R U R' U2 F' // FL pair
R U B U' B' R2 U2 R U R' U R // OLLCP
// EPLL SKIP!!!

*2 holes*
z2 D L U' F L D' // 222
y F R2 U' R // BR pair
F2 U F2 // FL pair
R U' M' U r' // FR pair
S' U2 S // DR edge
F R U R' U' F' r' U2 R U R' U r // OLLCP
U' M' U2 M U' // L5EP

*Squall*
U D F' D' U' r2 D' // EOsquare
R U L' U' L // FL pair
U' R' U r2 // dM
U' R2 U R' U' R // BR pair
U R U R' U2 R U' R' // FR pair
R2 D' R U2 R' D R2 U R' U R // CDRLL
R U R' U' R' U' R' U R U' // L5EP

*Mehta*
z2 y D F R' F' L y // FB
R E' R2 U2 R' u' // 3QB
U2 F' L' U L F // EOLE
U R U' R' U R' U R' U' R // TDR
U R2 F2 r U r' F R2 U2 x' U' R U l' // ZBLL
U2 u' // AUuF

Decided to make a post on all methods that start with a block (i.e Roux FB, 222, Mehta FB). If I missed out any method, feel free to tell me I will just add that to the post (by editing it).

Next : L U2 B2 L2 F' U2 L2 B D2 R2 F D2 U2 R' U' F' D R B D'


----------



## tsmosher (Mar 24, 2022)

V Achyuthan said:


> *Roux Pinkie Pie*
> z2 x' D2 L' F' D B2 D2 B2 // FB
> U2 R U2 R' r2 U2 r2 U' R2 // SB
> M' U2 M U2 M' // ULUR in DFDB
> ...



x
u2 f2 u' R E M' u r' // MFB (8)
R' u' R' E R2 U2 R // belt (7/15)
U2 R2 U' R2 // dBR (4/19)
U' R U2 R' U R U R' // dFR (8/27)
U2 R' F' r U R U' r' f // COLL (9/36)
R2 S' R2 U' S R2 S' R2 U2 // L5EP (9/45)

NEXT: 
B' U D2 B2 L2 D2 U2 B U2 F2 R2 U2 F' D' L' D2 L' F' U' L R

U R U' R' S' R U' R' U' S // EODR


----------



## OtterCuber (Mar 24, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> x
> u2 f2 u' R E M' u r' // MFB (8)
> R' u' R' E R2 U2 R // belt (7/15)
> U2 R2 U' R2 // dBR (4/19)
> ...


y
F R' D2 U R' F D'
R' U' R U f' L' f
U' L' U2 L U L' U' L
U' R U R' U R' U R
U (U R U' R')3
U2 F U R U' R' F'
U2' (R U R' F') (R U R' U') R' F R2 U' R'

Next: U2 R2 U2 B' U2 F L2 B2 U2 B2 U2 L2 D L R2 U R D' B R F


----------



## tsmosher (Mar 25, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> y
> F R' D2 U R' F D'
> R' U' R U f' L' f
> U' L' U2 L U L' U' L
> ...



y x'
F' U F R S2 // CP line (5)
R' E' u r' // dM (4/9)
R u R U' R u' R2 u R2 u // 3QB (10/19)
R' U R U' R2 U' R' // dBR + dFR (7/26)
U2 S' U' S U' S' U S // EODR (8/34)
U' R U2 R' U2 R U' R' U2 R U' R' U2 R U R' U2 // 2GLL (17/51)

NEXT: 
B R2 U2 F' U2 R2 D2 U2 B2 R2 U2 F2 R' B U F' L' U F' R D


----------



## OtterCuber (Mar 25, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> y x'
> F' U F R S2 // CP line (5)
> R' E' u r' // dM (4/9)
> R u R U' R u' R2 u R2 u // 3QB (10/19)
> ...


F' R F R2 U' B2 D
R' U' R y' U' L' U L
L' U2 L2 U L2' U L
U' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R U' R'
R' U' R U2 R' U R
U' R B' R2' F R2 B R2' F' R 
R2 U (R U R' U') R' U' (R' U R') U'

Next: F R2 U' D' R D B' U R2 D' L2 U' R2 D2 R2 F2 U B2 R2 L' F


----------



## tsmosher (Mar 25, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> F' R F R2 U' B2 D
> R' U' R y' U' L' U L
> L' U2 L2 U L2' U L
> U' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R U' R'
> ...



x y2 // ZZ-VH with NMB
(U' D) B2 L2 F' R2 D L2 D R2 // EOcross (9)
U' L U2 L2' U2 M' B2 l // F2P (8/17)
U L' U' L R U' R' // p3 (7/24)
U L' // transform with U pair (2/26)
F U R U' R' U R U2 R' U' R U R' F' // ZBLL (14/40)
U2 L U // undo pseudo (3/43)



Spoiler: COLL/EPLL ending



F R2 U' R2 U R2 U S R2 f' // COLL2 (10/36)
M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 // EPLL (7/43)
U2 L U // undo pseudo (3/46)



NEXT:
U L' B' U2 R2 F L2 F2 L2 U2 B L2 U2 R B2 R B' F2 L' U' L'


----------



## Labano (Mar 25, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> x y2 // ZZ-VH with NMB
> (U' D) B2 L2 F' R2 D L2 D R2 // EOcross (9)
> U' L U2 L2' U2 M' B2 l // F2P (8/17)
> U L' U' L R U' R' // p3 (7/24)
> ...


CFOP

z2
R2 F' L' B' D // Cross
U F' L U' F L' // FR
S' L2' S // FL
L U2 L' U' L U L' // BL
d L U' L' U L U' L' // BR
f' L F L' U' L' U L S // OLL
R' U2 R' D R U' R' D R U R U' R' U' R U' // PLL

Next : B2 D2 L2 U' B2 U' B2 F2 D R2 U2 L2 R D' R2 B' R U L D2 F2


----------



## tsmosher (Mar 25, 2022)

Labano said:


> CFOP
> 
> z2
> R2 F' L' B' D // Cross
> ...



y2 x'
F R F' R2 u R2 u // FBCP (7)
R2 U r2 R U' r // dM (6/13)
U' R S' U' S // EO (5/18)
R U R' U R' U' R' // dbR (7/25)
U R U R' // dFR (4/29)
U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R2 U2 R U R' U R // 2GLL (14/43)

NEXT: 
U' F' D' L' B' R' D' R' U F2 L2 D2 B2 U' F2 U' R2 D2 B2


----------



## OtterCuber (Mar 25, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> y2 x'
> F R F' R2 u R2 u // FBCP (7)
> R2 U r2 R U' r // dM (6/13)
> U' R S' U' S // EO (5/18)
> ...


y2
F D2 U2' L F D' F
U2' f' L f
U F R' F' R
R' U' R U L' U' L
y R U2' R' U R U' R'
U' R' F2 R2 U2 R' F R U2 R2 F2 R 
U' x R2 F R F' R U2 r' U r U2 x' U

Next: D L2 U' F2 D2 F2 D2 R2 U B2 U B L' F' U2 R2 F' L2 B' R'


----------



## tsmosher (Mar 25, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> y2
> F D2 U2' L F D' F
> U2' f' L f
> U F R' F' R
> ...



D' L F' D // cross (4)
R' U R
U L U' L' U L U' L'
U' R U2 R2' U' R
d U R U R' U' R U R' // F2L (26)
U2 R' U R U' R2 F R2 U R' U' F' // CLL (12/42)
R' U' R2 S R2 S' U R2 // EPLL (8/50)

NEXT: 
F2 L2 F2 R2 U L2 F2 D2 U' R2 D' R' F' L2 D F2 L' U' R B D2


----------



## GRVigo (Mar 25, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> F2 L2 F2 R2 U L2 F2 D2 U' R2 D' R' F' L2 D F2 L' U' R B D2



Mehta-6CP 44 STM:

Inspection: y2 x
First block (7): D' B U' F L' R F x'
3QB (6): U R D2 L' U' D2
EOLE (7): (U2) S' U R U2 R' S
6CO (10): (U2) R U' R' D' U' R U2 R' D
6CP (5): (U) R2 U' R2 (U2)
L5EP (8): F2 U' r2 F2 R2 U' F2 r2

Mehta-APDR 39 STM:

Inspection: x2 y
First block (7): L F R F2 R2 D U' y'
3QB + EOLE (6): D2 B L' B' D2 R
6CO (10): (U2) D' R U' R' D U' R U2 R'
APDR (6): (U2) R2 U2 S R2 S'
PLL (10): L' B L' F2 L B' L' F2 L2 U


Mehta-CDRLL 33 STM:

Inspection: y
First block (7): L' F B U' D R2 F y
3QB (6): D2 L2 B D2 R2 F
EOLE (4): (U) S' U S
DCAL (7): R' U R' U2 R U R
CDRLL + L5EP (9): R U R D R' U' R D' R2


Mehta-JTLE 45 STM:

Inspection: x2 y
First block (7): L F R F2 R2 D U' y'
3QB + EOLE (6): D2 B L' B' D2 R
DCAL (10): (U') R' U R' U R U2 R' U R2
JTLE (10): (U') R U2 R2 U2 R' U R' U R
PLL (12): y' R' U2 R U R' U2 L U' R U L' U'


Mehta-TDR 32 STM:

Inspection: y
First block (7): L' F B U' D R2 F y
3QB (6): D2 L2 B D2 R2 F
EOLE (4): (U) S' U S
TDR (7): R' U R' U2 R U R
ZBLL (8): y' r U R' U' r' F R F'


YruRU 47 STM

Inspection: z2 y2
Line (5): R' D U' R L2
CP (3): y F R' F'
pEO-extension (6): U' r2 u r2 R' u
EO (5): U R' r U' r'
BF (6): r2 U R U' R' r2
F2L (10): U' R' U2 R U' R U2 R2 U R
2GLL (12): R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R U

In the next release of my solver app I will introduce Mehta and YruRU methods.


Next: B' U2 B' R2 L' B R' U B2 F D F B D F' U2 D2 R' F U'


----------



## abunickabhi (Mar 26, 2022)

GRVigo said:


> Mehta-6CP 44 STM:
> 
> Inspection: y2 x
> First block (7): D' B U' F L' R F x'
> ...


z2 y
//edges SQKG MDFJ UO
//corners PCFW BRSN

f' L2 S' L S2 L F//UF-RD-LD-LB-RU
[D F U:[R,S]]//UF-BR-DF-BU-LF
[U' M' : [M2, U R U']] //UL 3style alg

[D' : [R D R', U']]
[R' U' : [D', R U R']]
[U' : [R D R', U2]]
[U, R' D R] [D : [R' D' R, U]]

R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R//parity

recon

Next: U B2 L2 D2 B2 D B2 R2 F2 U2 B' F' U B R U2 B' L' D' U


----------



## carcass (Mar 26, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> U B2 L2 D2 B2 D B2 R2 F2 U2 B' F' U B R U2 B' L' D' U


Freefop, 45 STM
y B D2 R' B' D2//pseudo dlb
U2 R' F' R2 F//pseudo dFr
F U2 F' f R' f' S' U2 S//pseudo dRb
U2 F U R U' R' F' d R U' R' D'//F2L and EO
y' R U' L' U R' U2 L U R U' L' U R' L//ZBLL

NEXT SCRAMBLE: U2 L2 R2 B' L2 U2 B2 L2 F2 R U2 B2 D' B L' D2 F2 R' U' F'


----------



## abunickabhi (Mar 26, 2022)

carcass said:


> Freefop, 45 STM
> y B D2 R' B' D2//pseudo dlb
> U2 R' F' R2 F//pseudo dFr
> F U2 F' f R' f' S' U2 S//pseudo dRb
> ...


z2 y
//edges AXGP TFJM VURB
//corners WIBU MFBC

[R2 F R E:[R,S]] //UF-UL-FD-RU-FR
[R U':[S,D' L' D']] //UF-DL-BU-LF-BR
[M2, U' R2 U] [U' M' U : [M', U2]]

[R' U : [R U' R', D']]
[R D' R' : [R' D R, U2]]
[D R' U' : [R U R', D']]
[R2 :[R F R' ,B2]]

recon

Next: D R2 L2 B' D' F' U' R F L2 B' D2 B U2 B2 L2 U2 B U2 F R


----------



## tsmosher (Mar 26, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> z2 y
> //edges AXGP TFJM VURB
> //corners WIBU MFBC
> 
> ...



x // inspect
U' r' F R' u' U' R2 u r2 U' r u2 // p223 (12)
F R' F' R' u' // 3QB (5/17)
R' U R' U' R U2 R' // RB (7/24)
R U2 r' F R' F' r U' R U' R' // CLL (11/35)
U r U r' U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 r U' r' // ELL (15/50)
U' R2 u2 // undo pseudo (3/53)

recon

next: B' D' B2 U' L' F' D L U' B R' D2 R' F2 L2 U2 R' F2 L' B2 L2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 27, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> next: B' D' B2 U' L' F' D L U' B R' D2 R' F2 L2 U2 R' F2 L' B2 L2


stupid ZZ: 40 STM
L B' U D L2 F L2 D //EOLine
L2 U L R' U2 R2 L2 U L2 R U2 L' U L U' L' U' R' U' R //F2L
U' R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2 U2 R2 //NMZBLL

stupid APB: 48 STM
y x'
F R2 U' M2 B' M U2 R' F //FB
R2 U2 r U' r //dM
R U R' //pair setup
U' R F' U2 F2 R' F' R //EOPair
R U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R //basically, phasing+LXS
R' F' M U' M' F M U r U' //stupid ZBLL to keep the movecount sub 50

Nautilus-D: 40 STM
y' //inspection
//1-2
U2 R u F U F R S r2 U M r' u2 R u' //CPFB
M2 U R U R2 U' R2 U' M2 U M' //NSB
//EO Skip 
r U2 M U R' U R U' R' U' R U' R' U2 //dFr+2GLL

Next: D R U2 R2 D' R2 U' L2 U2 L2 B2 U' B D L2 U2 R' B D L


----------



## tsmosher (Mar 27, 2022)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: D R U2 R2 D' R2 U' L2 U2 L2 B2 U' B D L2 U2 R' B D L



D' B D' R' U R U L2 // MFB (8)
u' R2 U2 R' E // 3QB (5/13)
R' U R' U' R // dBR (5/18)
U2 R U R2' F R F' // dFR (7/25)
U2 F R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' F' // COLL (15/40)
R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R // L5EP (7/47)

NEXT: B2 L' U R' U' D' R' F' L2 D2 F' L2 F R2 F L2 B L2 B R' D2


----------



## OtterCuber (Mar 27, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> D' B D' R' U R U L2 // MFB (8)
> u' R2 U2 R' E // 3QB (5/13)
> R' U R' U' R // dBR (5/18)
> U2 R U R2' F R F' // dFR (7/25)
> ...



z2'
F' R' L F U' r' U r
U' R U' R' U f R' f'
L' U2 L U R U' R'
U2 L' U2 L U2' L' U L
l U' l' U2 l U l' L U L'
U R' U' F U R U' R' F' R
(R U R' F') (R U R' U') R' F R2 U' R' U

Next: L B L2 F L2 R2 B' U2 B F2 U2 R2 F2 R' F D2 F' D2 U' L'


----------



## Timona (Mar 29, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> L B L2 F L2 R2 B' U2 B F2 U2 R2 F2 R' F D2 F' D2 U' L'


y' z2 // inspection
F D' R' L D2 F' D2 // cross (7)
U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 1st pair (8)
L U' L' U2 L U' L' // 2nd pair (7)
U' L F' L' F U' F U F' // 3rd pair (9)
U2 R' U R // 4th pair (4)
U' R' U' F U R U' R' F' R // OLL (10)
x' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D'x U2 // PLL

Next: L' U2 R2 F2 U2 B D' R B2 L F2 L D2 F2 R' L' B2 U2 D' B


----------



## GRVigo (Mar 30, 2022)

4ce7heGuy said:


> Next: L' U2 R2 F2 U2 B D' R B2 L F2 L D2 F2 R' L' B2 U2 D' B



CFOP 40 STM:

Inspection: y'
XCross (7): R2 L' D2 B2 L' F R'
F2L 1 (6): y x' R F2 R' U F U'
F2L 2 (3): x y' R' U R
F2L 3 (3): y' R' U R
OLL (9): y2 L F' L' U' L U F U' L'
PLL (11): R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2
AUF: U2


Roux 45 STM, 36 STM with cancellations:

Inspection: y'
First block (7): R L' F' R D2 F R' y
Second block - square (5): R B' R B R
Second block (7): U B U B' R' U' R
CMLL (7): U2 F R U R' U' F'
L6E orientation (8): M U' M' U M U M' U'
UR & UL edges (6): U M U2 M U M2
L6E (5): M2 U2 M U2 M


Petrus 35 STM, 33 STM with cancellations:

Inspection: y' x2
Block (7): R2 F U' F R2 D2 L' x2
Expanded block (4): F2 U2 R2 F
EO (10): F R' F' S' U S U B' R' B
ZBLL (14): y' R U2 R' U' R U R' U2 L' U R U' M' x' U'


ZZ 51 STM, 43 STM with cancellations:

Inspection: z2 x2
EOCross (7): U B2 F2 L U' F D2
F2L 1 (6): x2 R U2 R' L U' L'
F2L 2 (8): U' R U2 R' U R U R'
F2L 3 (10): R' U2 R U' R' U' R L' U L
F2L 4 (8): U R' U2 R U' R' U R
ZBLL (12): R' U' F U' R2 U R2 U F' R2 U2 R'


CEOR (YruRU) 48 STM, 41 STM with cancellations:

Line (5): R2 F' R' D2 R'
CP (3): y' F R F'
pEO-extension (7): u2 r u r u' r' u
EO (6): r' U' R r2 U' r'
BF (4): r U2 r' R
F2L (9): R U R U' R' U' R2 U2 R2
2GLL (14): R2 U R U' R' U' R U2 R U' R2 U' R2 U'


Mehta-TDR 35 STM, 34 STM with cancellations:

Inspection: y2 x
First block (7): U' R D' L2 R U R x'
3QB (6): U2 D' F' D' L' D2
EOLE (4): (U) R U' R'
TDR (6): (U2) S R2 S' U2 R2
ZBLL (12): R U R' U F' R U2 R' U2 R' F R


Next: D2 B2 F' L' B U L R D' R F' R F' U2 L' U' B U' B2 L2 B'


----------



## Timona (Mar 31, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Next: U2 F2 U R2 U' R2 U B2 L2 D2 B L B2 D2 L' U2 B D' F2 R'


x2 // inspection
R F D2 R' D F2 R' D2 // cross
D' R' U' R D // 1st pair
U' R U R' U2 R U' R' // 2nd pair
U2 R' U R U' f R f' // 3rd pair
U2 L' U' L U L' U' L // 4th pair
R U R' U R U2 R' // OLL
U' R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R U' // PLL


Next: D2 L2 F2 R D2 L' D2 B2 F2 L' B' D' L2 F L2 R' D2 R B2


----------



## tsmosher (Apr 1, 2022)

4ce7heGuy said:


> x2 // inspection
> R F D2 R' D F2 R' D2 // cross
> D' R' U' R D // 1st pair
> U' R U R' U2 R U' R' // 2nd pair
> ...



y x2
R S2 U' r' U r' U2 r2 // FB (8)
R E2 R' u2 R2 F R' F' R // 3QB (9/17)
U' R2 // dBR + DRS (2/19)
F' U' F // dFR (3/22)
U' f U R U' R' f' // CLL (7/29)
R U' R' S' R U R' S // ELL (8/37)
E2 // AEF (1/38)

NEXT: R L' F2 B' R2 L U L D F L' D2 L' B2 U2 R2 D2 L F2 B2 R'


----------



## DynaXT (Apr 1, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> R L' F2 B' R2 L U L D F L' D2 L' B2 U2 R2 D2 L F2 B2 R'



y z2 // Inspection
B2 F' U R' L F2 D' // Cross
L U L' U' L' U L d' L U L' // 1st pair
y' R U R' U2 R' U' R // 2nd pair
U' L U L' d L' U' L // 3rd pair
U R' U2 R U' R' U R // 4th pair
F R U R' U' S R U R' U' f' // OLL
U R' U R' U' R D' R' D R' U D' R2 U' R2 D R2 U' // PLL

Next: U2 L2 U R2 L F2 R L' U2 R' D2 R D2 R U2 L R' F2 L' R2 U' L2 U2 R'


----------



## tsmosher (Apr 1, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> y z2 // Inspection
> B2 F' U R' L F2 D' // Cross
> L U L' U' L' U L d' L U L' // 1st pair
> y' R U R' U2 R' U' R // 2nd pair
> ...



lol. not a real scramble so I'll gen my own.

D L2 D F2 B' R' D2 F' D' U2 F B D2 B' R2 B U2 D2 L2 U2

x
B b r' u' R2 r' u' r // FB (8)
u2 R u' U' R E R // 3QB (7/15)
U R' U R U' R // dBR (6/21)
U F' U' F2 R' F' R // dFR (7/28)
U' R U R' U R' F R F' R U2' R' // CLL (12/40)
U2 F R' F' U' F R2 F' U F R F' // L5E (12/52)
u2 U' // AUF (2/54)

NEXT: F R D B L2 U F L D' L2 B' R2 L2 D2 L2 F L2 B' U2 F U2


----------



## GRVigo (Apr 1, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> Next: U2 L2 U R2 L F2 R L' U2 R' D2 R D2 R U2 L R' F2 L' R2 U' L2 U2 R'



@tsmosher , what's wrong with this scramble? 

Mehta-TDR 38 STM:

Inspection: z' y2
First block: U' R2 U' R2
3QB: R F' U' F U R'
EOLE: R' F R2 F' R'
TDR: (U) R U' R' U2 R2 U2 R' U R'
ZBLL: y' R' U' F U' R2 U R2 U F' R2 U2 R' U




tsmosher said:


> NEXT: F R D B L2 U F L D' L2 B' R2 L2 D2 L2 F L2 B' U2 F U2



Mehta-JTLE 49 STM:

First block (6): L U2 F' U L B
3QB (6): F2 U R' U' F2 R'
EOLE (6): R U' R' S' U S
DCAL (10): (U2) R2 U R' U2 R U R' U R'
JTLE (10): (U') R U2 R2 U2 R' U R' U R
PLL (11): y' R' U2 R U R' U2 L U' R U L'


CEOR (YruRU) 47 STM:

Inspection: z2
Line (6): L' U F' L F B
CP (4): R' F' U' F
pEO-extension (4): U' u' R' u
EO (5): R' U r U' r'
BF (6): R2 U r2 U' R r2
F2L (8): U2 R U' R2 U' R2 U2 R'
2GLL (14): R U2 R' U' R U' R2 U' R U' R' U2 R U2


NEXT: U F D' R' L' B R' F' R2 F' R' F2 U2 R2 L' B2 F' D' R L2 U2


----------



## tsmosher (Apr 2, 2022)

GRVigo said:


> @tsmosher , what's wrong with this scramble?
> 
> Mehta-TDR 38 STM:
> 
> ...



y z'
f2 U R' F2 M u' r' U2 r2 // FB (9)
U' R' u U R' u2 // 3QB (6/15)
R2 U R' U' R U' R2 // RB (7/22)
F R' F' r U R U' r' // CLL (8/30)
S' U' S // L5EO (3/33)
U' R U R' S R2 S' R' U' R' U2 // L5EP (11/44)

next: U B' U2 B2 R' U R D' L F' U2 B' D2 F' U2 L2 B2 D2 B L2 B'


----------



## mista (Apr 2, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> y z'
> f2 U R' F2 M u' r' U2 r2 // FB (9)
> U' R' u U R' u2 // 3QB (6/15)
> R2 U R' U' R U' R2 // RB (7/22)
> ...


*Tymon Kolasiński's F2L style and lucky cancellations on LL*

D2 F' D2 L // pseudo 2x2x2 (4/4)
B2 U R2' U2 R2 // cross and sec pair (5/9)
U L U L' U R' // third pair (6/15)
y' R' (U2 R R' U) R' F R (F' R) // last pair and EO (6/21)
(R' F') r U l F' L' (F) // OLL (5/26)
(F2) U M' U2 M d R2 E' // PLL (8/34)

*34 STM*

If we only slightly change the construction of the cross, we will get *19 to 3C3E*.

*Skeleton:*
D2 F' D2 L
B2 U2 R2 U R2
U R' *#* L U' L' R U' R' U2 D

*#:* B' R' F' U' F R B L U L' (10-6)

*New Skeleton:* D2 F' D2 L B2 U2 R2 U R2 U R' B' R' F' *&* U' F R B R U' R' U2 D
*&: *F2 U' B U F2 U' B' U (8-3)

*Final Solution:* D2 F' D2 L B2 U2 R2 U R2 U R' B' R' F U' B U F2 U' F B' R B R U' R' U2 D *(28 HTM)*
(powered by: https://fewestmov.es/)


*NEXT: *D2 B2 R2 U' B2 F2 U' L2 D' U F' D L D U2 B2 U B L'


----------



## OtterCuber (Apr 3, 2022)

mista said:


> *NEXT: *D2 B2 R2 U' B2 F2 U' L2 D' U F' D L D U2 B2 U B L'



L' F' D R' L2' U B' L D L'
U2 R U R' F R' F' R
y' U F U R U' R' F' R U' R'
y' U R U' R'
U F R' F' R U2 R U' R' U R U2 R' 
R' F R f' R' F R2 U R' U' R' F' R2 U R' S U

Next: F2 D2 B2 F' U2 R2 D2 R2 B' D2 F U F L' R' D B' D2 R D2 U2


----------



## tsmosher (Apr 4, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> L' F' D R' L2' U B' L D L'
> U2 R U R' F R' F' R
> y' U F U R U' R' F' R U' R'
> y' U R U' R'
> ...



x' y2
S' b R' E M' u M' U2 r2 // FB (9)
u R u2 U R U R2 // 3QB + dBR (7/16)
U F' U2 F2 R' F' R // dFR (7/23)
F R2 U' R2 U' R2 U R2 F' // CDRLL (9/32)
U S' U' R U' R' S R U R // L5E, intuitive (10/42)

Next: L' D2 U2 L' U2 R2 B2 R2 F2 L' D2 R F R2 D R' U2 B U L2 F


----------



## OtterCuber (Apr 5, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> x' y2
> S' b R' E M' u M' U2 r2 // FB (9)
> u R u2 U R U R2 // 3QB + dBR (7/16)
> U F' U2 F2 R' F' R // dFR (7/23)
> ...


x2 y'
L' D' R' F'
y' R U2' R' U' R U R'
U' R' U' R U2 R' U R
L U L' y' U R U R'
F U' R U' R' U2 F'
U2 f' r U r' U' r' F r S
U (R U R' U') (R' F R2 U') R' U' (R U R' F') 

Next: R' B' U2 B' D2 L2 U2 L2 F' L2 D2 U2 F' U B D2 R D U' F' U'


----------



## tsmosher (Apr 6, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> x2 y'
> L' D' R' F'
> y' R U2' R' U' R U R'
> U' R' U' R U2 R' U R
> ...



x // Nauty-S, R2 transformation
U' M B2 u r R U' r2 // FB (8)
u R' E R' U' R u2 R2 u R2 u' // 3QB (11/19)
R2 U R' U' R U' R2 // RB (7/26)
U F R' F' r U R U' r' // COLL (9/35)
U R2 // undo pseudo (2/37)
u2 R U' R' M' U' R U2 R' U M R U R' // ELL (14/51)



Spoiler: EO/EP



U F R' F' R U R U' R' // CLL (9/35)
U2 S' U S // EO (4/39)
R2 U R2 S R2 S' U' R2 // EPLL (8/47)
U2 R2 E2 // undo pseudo (3/51)



next: U' F D' U2 R2 B2 D' L2 F2 D L2 D R' F R2 F' L F L' D'


----------



## OtterCuber (Apr 6, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> x
> U' M B2 u r R U' r2 // FB (8)
> u R' E R' U' R u2 R2 u R2 u' // 3QB (11/19)
> R2 U R' U' R U' R2 // RB (7/26)
> ...


x2 // inspection
F R2 D' R' D2 F U' R' U R D' // white xcross (FR)
U' L' U' L U' L' U L
U' R' U R U2 L U' L'
U2 R' U' R
U2 r U R' U R U2' r'
U2' (R U' R' U') (R U R' U) (R' D' R U' R' D) (R2 U R') 

Next: F2 R2 U2 L2 U' F2 U' B2 U2 R2 F D' U2 B2 L' R2 F2 L2 U R'


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Apr 6, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> x
> U' M B2 u r R U' r2 // FB (8)
> u R' E R' U' R u2 R2 u R2 u' // 3QB (11/19)
> R2 U R' U' R U' R2 // RB (7/26)
> ...


I got ninja'd again but I'll still post this just use Ottercuber's scramble.

This is a small idea I wanted to test. While it does have a high movecount, after EO the solved is <R,U,F2 / L,U,F2> then <R,U,D / L,U,D> and finally <M,U> which is quite ergonomic although there would be grip switches.

x2 R2 D' R' D // 2x2x2
y' U R' U' L F L' // EO
U' R U2 R F2 U' R U R U R U2 R' U2 R U' R2 F2 R // 1x2x3 on right keeping E-edge on top
L D L' U' L D' L2 U2 L // TSLE
L' U2 L' U' D L' U L U2 D' L2 U L' // L5CP
U2 M' U2 M U' M' U2 M U // L5EP
// 60 STM


----------



## OtterCuber (Apr 6, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> Next: F2 R2 U2 L2 U' F2 U' B2 U2 R2 F D' U2 B2 L' R2 F2 L2 U R'



x2
L' D R' D L
U F' U' F
U' R' U R
U2 L' U' L
U L U' L' U L U' L'
U2 R' U' F' U F R
U M2 U M U2' M' U M2 U2

Next: B2 R' F' B' L2 B2 R' B' R2 U2 F2 U' R2 D2 B2 D2 B2 D R


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Apr 6, 2022)

R' D' B2 D2 B2 D2 R2 U F2 U2 R2 B R B2 L2 B F R B2


Next: D' L2 B2 R2 U' B2 U' L2 D' U2 R2 U B' D' B' L B2 L F D' F2 r2 u b'


----------



## OtterCuber (Apr 7, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> R' D' B2 D2 B2 D2 R2 U F2 U2 R2 B R B2 L2 B F R B2
> 
> 
> Next: D' L2 B2 R2 U' B2 U' L2 D' U2 R2 U B' D' B' L B2 L F D' F2 r2 u b'



z' y'
D R' U F L2 D'
U L U L' U2 L U L'
L' U' L R' U R U' R' U' R
U R U' R2' F R F' R U' R'
L F' L' F L' U' L
U R' F2 R2 U2 R' F R U2 R2 F2 R 
U' R' U' R U D' R2 U R' U R U' R U' R2' D U2'

Next: U' L2 F2 L2 F2 D' R2 D R2 D2 F' L B2 L2 R D2 R2 U L F D


----------



## tsmosher (Apr 7, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> z' y'
> D R' U F L2 D'
> U L U L' U2 L U L'
> L' U' L R' U R U' R' U' R
> ...



z' // Nauty-S, R transformation
R' S U u M' u M // FB (7)
U' R U' R' u R2 U R u2 // 3QB (9/16)
U R' U R U2 R' U R // dBR (8/24)
U R2 U R' U R U r' F R' F' r // xform w/ pair & COLL2 (2/26)
L' B L S' L' B' L S // EOLL (8/34)
R U R' U2 R U R' U' R' U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // L5EP-FR (15/49)
U2 R' u2 U' // undo pseudo (4/53)

NEXT: R' D' F U' B U' L F2 U2 B U2 B2 R2 L2 B' R2 D2 B2 R' D2


----------



## OtterCuber (Apr 7, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> z'
> R' S U u M' u M // FB (7)
> U' R U' R' u R2 U R u2 // 3QB (9/16)
> U R' U R U2 R' U R // dBR (8/24)
> ...



x2'
D2' L R U2 F2 R' U R U R U R' D2'
F' U L' U2 L U2' F
L' U L U' L' U' L
d L U2 L' U L U' L'
U' S' R U R' S U' R' F R F' 
U' (R U R' U') (R' F R2 U') R' U' (R U R' F') U

Next: F D' L D' B2 R' F2 D R2 D2 R2 U2 R2 B D2 B' U2 F2 U2 R


----------



## tsmosher (Apr 7, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> Next: F D' L D' B2 R' F2 D R2 D2 R2 U2 R2 B D2 B' U2 F2 U2 R



// ZZ-VH
F2 U2 R2 F' R' D R2 D2 B2 // EOcross (9)
U R U' R' U' L' U2 L // p1 (8/17)
U R' U' R2 U2 R' U R U R' // p2&3 (10/27)
L U2 L' // LS (3/30)
F U R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R' F' // COLL (14/44)
U2 M2 U2 M U' M2 U' M2 U' M // EPLL (10/54)

NEXT: L2 D L2 D' F2 L2 R2 D U2 B2 U R2 F U' L' U2 B D L2 D R'


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Apr 7, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> L2 D L2 D' F2 L2 R2 D U2 B2 U R2 F U' L' U2 B D L2 D R'


^^ Tsmosher's post was #10000!
// Roux but not(?)
z2 y B' F2 U2 R' E' f R f' u' // FB
M2 F' L F L' // SS + BLE edge
U' D F' L2 U R2 U' L2 U R2 U' F D' // Corners w/ conjugate
U' M' U M' U2 M U' M' // EO
U M' U2 M U' M2 U // UL/UR
M2 U2 M U2 M' // L4E

Next: U' L U2 L' F' D B L' D' F2 R' D2 L' D2 R' D2 L2 F2 L2


----------



## OtterCuber (Apr 7, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> Next: U' L U2 L' F' D B L' D' F2 R' D2 L' D2 R' D2 L2 F2 L2



y'
D' L F D' R' // yellow xcross (BR)
d' R' U R U' R' U' R
y' U2' F U' R U' R' U2 F'
R U' R' U2 R U R'
S R U R' U R U2 R' U2 S'
U2' (R' U R' U') y (R' F' R2 U') (R' U R' F) R F U

Next: U' F2 L2 B2 R2 D' L2 U' B2 F2 U2 B2 L B' D' U B L F' U R'


----------



## carcass (Apr 8, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> U' F2 L2 B2 R2 D' L2 U' B2 F2 U2 B2 L B' D' U B L F' U R'


some random stuff, 45 STM
z2 y' D M d' R U2 F' d//2 squares
R2 U2 R' U' F' R U2 R' F2 U F M U2 M'//f2l minus pair
L' U L d F' U F U2 F R' F' R//last slot and eo
y R U R' U R2 D r' U2 r D' R2 U'//zbll

NEXT SCRAMBLE: D2 B' L2 B' L2 R2 F' U2 R2 F' D2 U' R D2 F' L' R U' B U'


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Apr 8, 2022)

carcass said:


> some random stuff, 45 STM
> z2 y' D M d' R U2 F' d//2 squares
> R2 U2 R' U' F' R U2 R' F2 U F M U2 M'//f2l minus pair
> L' U L d F' U F U2 F R' F' R//last slot and eo
> ...


// Roux with a strange ending
y' F' D' B' L F' B2 D' L B' // FB
F' U' F2 R F' R2 U' M2 R' U R // SB
r2' D' r U r' D r2 U' r' U' r // CMLL
M' U' M' U' M U' M' U2 M' U M // Worst EO case
R2 U' S' U2 S U' R2 U // EPLL I guess

Next: R2 F2 U' L2 F2 U' L2 F2 D F2 U L2 B R2 F2 R' D' F L' D' R2


----------



## OtterCuber (Apr 8, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> // Roux with a strange ending
> y' F' D' B' L F' B2 D' L B' // FB
> F' U' F2 R F' R2 U' M2 R' U R // SB
> r2' D' r U r' D r2 U' r' U' r // CMLL
> ...


x2'
L' F R' D'
U F U R U' R' F' R U' R'
y' R U' R' U F' U' F
y' R U2' R' U' R U R'
U F U2' R U R' U F'
U' R' U' F U R U' R' F' R 
U2 F (R U' R' U') (R U R' F') (R U R' U') (R' F R F') U'

Next: U F2 B' L D' L U R' B D2 F2 B2 R2 U L2 B2 U D R2 B2 R2


----------



## RedstoneTim (Apr 9, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> Next: U F2 B' L D' L U R' B D2 F2 B2 R2 U L2 B2 U D R2 B2 R2


ZZ with Zeroing, 27 STM

B R U R F R2 U2 R D U2 // XEOCross
F2 R F2 // 2nd pair
R U' R' // 3rd pair
L U L' U L' D' L U2 L' D L // Zeroing

Next: B' R2 U2 R2 D2 B U2 F2 U2 F' D2 R B' L2 D F2 D' L D2 U F2


----------



## tsmosher (Apr 9, 2022)

RedstoneTim said:


> ZZ with Zeroing, 27 STM
> 
> B R U R F R2 U2 R D U2 // XEOCross
> F2 R F2 // 2nd pair
> ...



// CFCE
D2 L2 R' B' U' F' U' F u2 // Xcross (9)
U R' U R U L' U' L // p2 (8/17)
u R U R' u' // p3 (5/22)
R U' R' F R' F' R // LS (7/29)
F R' F' R U R U' R' // CLL (8/37)
U r U r' U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 r U' r' // ELL (15/52)

NEXT: L D B2 U' B2 R2 U2 L2 R2 U R2 U B2 L F' R2 D2 U' L2 F' L'


----------



## OtterCuber (Apr 9, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> // CFCE
> D2 L2 R' B' U' F' U' F u2 // Xcross (9)
> U R' U R U L' U' L // p2 (8/17)
> u R U R' u' // p3 (5/22)
> ...


y'
F D' L F D L D' F D' L U' L' // yellow xcross
U F R' U' R F'
U' R U2' R' U R U' R'
U2' L' U L F' r U r'
S' R U R' U' R' F R F' U S 
R' F R f' R' F R2 U R' U' R' F' R2 U R' S 

Next: F' U F R2 B U L' U D2 F' U2 B D2 F' R2 D2 L2 D2


----------



## tsmosher (Apr 9, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> y'
> F D' L F D L D' F D' L U' L' // yellow xcross
> U F R' U' R F'
> U' R U2' R' U R U' R'
> ...



x' // Nauty-S
U2 F' u2 r2 // FB (4)
R' u R u2 R' u // 3QB (6/10)
R2 U' R' U R U' R2 // dBR (7/17)
U F' U' F2 R' F' R // dFR (7/24)
R U R' U R U r' F R' F' r // CLL (11/35)
U2 F R U R2 U' f' U' R' U2 R U2 S // L5E (13/48)

Next: B2 L' B' R2 U F2 U2 B2 F2 R2 D' F2 L2 F' R D' R' B' R U'


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Apr 9, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> x' // Nauty-S
> U2 F' u2 r2 // FB (4)
> R' u R u2 R' u // 3QB (6/10)
> R2 U' R' U R U' R2 // dBR (7/17)
> ...


// 42 variant? All I did was solve one extra edge (DB)
z2 y L B' D' L U L' D // 2x2x2
R2 F2 U' R' D R D' R2 F R' F2 R F' // 1x2x3 on right
U' L' U2 R' U R U2 R' L' U R U' L2 // Conjugated COLL
U L' U M' U' l // Insert E-edge
U2 M' U M U2 M U2 M U' M' U2 M' U2 // L5E

Next: D B2 L2 B2 D2 F2 U' B2 L2 U' B2 R' B' U2 B F D' F U2 B


----------



## GRVigo (Apr 9, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> Next: D B2 L2 B2 D2 F2 U' B2 L2 U' B2 R' B' U2 B F D' F U2 B



CFOP 43 STM:

Inspection: x2
XCross (7): L' F U2 B' F' R' U2
F2L 1 (6): x2 y2 R' U2 R F U F'
F2L 2 (7): y U' F U' F' R U' R'
F2L 3 (7): y' R U' R' U R U R'
OLL (6): y f R U R' U' f'
PLL (9): y2 L2 F2 L B L' F2 L B' L
AUF: U2


Roux 34 STM:

Inspection: z2 y
First block (8): L F2 L D' F2 D B' F2
Second block (8): U' M U' M' U2 F R2 F'
CMLL (8): U' R' F R F' r U r'
L6E (10): M2 U2 M U M' U M U M U2


Petrus 36 STM, 34 STM with cancellations:

Block (7): L' F' D' R U2 D' L'
Expanded block (8): U' F2 U' F U' F R' F
EO (8): S R S' R' U2 S' U S
F2L (3): R U' R'
COLL (10): R' U2 R F U' R' U' R U F' 
EPLL (0): Skip!


ZZ 50 STM, 43 STM with cancellations:

XEOLine (8): D' B' L' D' L' B' U B
F2L 1 (8): U2 R U2 R' U' L' U L
F2L 2 (8): U2 R2 U' R2 U R U R'
F2L 3 (8): U' R' U2 R U R' U' R
COLL (11): R' U R U2 R' L' U R U' L U'
EPLL (7): M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2


CEOR (YruRU) 47 STM, 42 STM with cancellations:

Inspection: z2
Line (5): U' L' D' F' B2
CP (3): F' U' F
pEO-extension (7): U' R r2 u R r2 u
EO (5): U' R2 r U' r'
BF (4): r2 U' r2 R2
F2L (11): R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R' U' R'
2GLL (12): U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R


Mehta 30 STM, 29 STM with cancellations:

Inspection: z2
First block (7): B U L2 B' R2 D' B
3QB (7): R2 D B2 D L D2 R2
EOLE (4): (U') S' U S
6CO (8): (U) R U2 R' U R U R'
6CP (4): R2 U' R2 (U2)
L5EP (0): Skip!


Next: U2 R L D B D F B U' R F B U R B2 F U' F U2 D2 F


----------



## tsmosher (Apr 10, 2022)

GRVigo said:


> Next: U2 R L D B D F B U' R F B U R B2 F U' F U2 D2 F



y x'
F r' U2 B' M2 u' r u' U2 r' // FB (10)
U' R' u U2 R' u2 // 3QB + dbR (6/16)
R U R' F R' F' // LS (6/22)
R' D' R U2 R' D R U2 R // CLL (9/31)
U R' U' R S U' R U R U' R2 U2 R U' S' U2 // ELL (16/47)

NEXT:
D2 U B2 D2 L2 U R2 F2 L' U2 B2 R2 D' R' B' D F'



IsThatA4x4 said:


> // 42 variant? All I did was solve one extra edge (DB)


That's Nautilus-CX.


----------



## OtterCuber (Apr 10, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Next: R2 D2 L2 F2 R2 F' U2 L2 B' L2 B2 F2 L' B R2 F' L2 D' L' B2 R'



y // inspection
R' D F' D2' R2 D2' U2 R2 // yellow x-cross
y U L' U' L U2' L' U L
U2 R U' R2' U R
(U R U' R')3
R' F R U R' F' R F U' F' // OLL
(R' D' R) U2' (R' D R) U' (R' D' R) U' (R' D R) // Aa

Next: D2 R' L2 B2 U' D2 F' D2 B2 U B2 U' L2 U F2 U L2 B U


----------



## tsmosher (Apr 10, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> Next: D2 R' L2 B2 U' D2 F' D2 B2 U B2 U' L2 U F2 U L2 B U



// ZZ-VH becomes ZZ-A
L2 D' U' B' F2 D2 // EO arrow (6)
L2 U2 L' U L U' L' // p1 (7/13)
U2 R' U R L' U L // p2 (7/20)
U R' U' R2 // dBR (4/24)
U R U R' // dFR (4/28)
U' S R2 S' // DRS (4/32)
D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' U' // COLL/ZBLL (9/41)

NEXT: F' D' F2 U L2 F2 D' B2 D2 L2 B2 D' L2 F U' B R' U' R' B' D'


----------



## OtterCuber (Apr 10, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> // ZZ-VH becomes ZZ-A
> L2 D' U' B' F2 D2 // EO arrow (6)
> L2 U2 L' U L U' L' // p1 (7/13)
> U2 R' U R L' U L // p2 (7/20)
> ...



x2 y'
F L2 D2' y' L' U L F' U2 F' // white xcross
U R' U' R U2 R' U R U' R' U R
U' L U L' y' R' U R
(U' L' U L)3
F U R U' R' F'
R' U2 R' D' R U' R' D R U R U' R' U' R 

Next: L2 U2 F2 D2 B U2 B R2 B' D2 F' L2 D R' F2 D2 R' D' L' F U2


----------



## tsmosher (Apr 11, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> x2 y'
> F L2 D2' y' L' U L F' U2 F' // white xcross
> U R' U' R U2 R' U R U' R' U R
> U' L U L' y' R' U R
> ...




x2 y' // Roux with NMB
L B' D F D2 B // FB (6)
U F R' F' U2 f R' f' // SS (8/14)
U' r U R' // LS + 4b (4/18)
r' F R' F' r R U2 R' U' // COLL1 (9/27)
F R S R' F' R S' // 4a (7/34)
U' M2 U' M U2 M' U2 M2 // M2 + 4c (8/42)
U' R2 // undo pseudo (2/44)

Next: D' R2 D L2 F2 U' R2 D2 B2 L2 U' B R D' L2 D2 L' R2 D' B'


----------



## OtterCuber (Apr 11, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> Next: D' R2 D L2 F2 U' R2 D2 B2 L2 U' B R D' L2 D2 L' R2 D' B'


x2 // CFOP
F' D R2' U R U2 L F2
U R U R' f' L f
R' F R F' R U' R'
y' U R U2' R' U R U' R'
(U2) l' U' l L' U' L U l' U l 
(U2') R2 U (R' U R' U') (R U' R2) D U' (R' U R D') (U)

Next: F' B2 U' L2 U' D' R L2 B R2 B2 L2 F2 R2 D' F2 U2 D F2 D2


----------



## tsmosher (Apr 12, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> x2 // CFOP
> F' D R2' U R U2 L F2
> U R U R' f' L f
> R' F R F' R U' R'
> ...



x' y
B' F2 L B2 R' E2 F // FB (7)
U' R' E' u R u' // 3QB (6/13)
U' R' U R U' R2 // dBR (6/19)
U2 R' F R F' R U R' // solve FRE + EO (8/27)
U2 r U R' U' r' F R F' // COLL (9/36)
U R2 // undo pseudo (2/38)
F2 U' r2 F2 R2 U' F2 r2 // L5EP (8/46)

NEXT: L2 B2 R2 B2 F2 U' L2 U' B2 F2 L2 F R' D2 F2 D U L B' R B2


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Apr 12, 2022)

CFOP

u R' L2 F' L2 R B' R' u' Cross
U' R' F R F' R' U' R F2L 1
y R' U2 R F2L 2
U' L U L' U L' U' L U2 L' U L F2L 3
U' L U2 L' U2 L U' L' F2L 4
U R U R' U' R' F R F' OLL
U2 L' U' L F L' U' L U L F' L2 U L U2 PLL


NEXT: D R' L U' L' U F2 D F2 D2 F' R2 U2 F U2 B2 D2 B L2 B2

for cross i thought it would be cool to use wide u moves


----------



## OtterCuber (Apr 12, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> NEXT: D R' L U' L' U F2 D F2 D2 F' R2 U2 F U2 B2 D2 B L2 B2



*CFOP 48 STM*
y' // inspection
R' U' F D U' R U R' U' R D2' U B R2 U B2 // yellow xcross
y U L' U L // BL
R' F R F' f R' f' // BR
R U R' U R U R' // FR
(U') R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F' // OLL 38
(U2) // AUF

Next: L' F U' B' L D F B D2 R2 B' R2 U2 F L2 D2 F2 D


----------



## OtterCuber (Apr 12, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> you didn't post a solution


I just did. I usually reply first to avoid getting ninja'd.


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Apr 12, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> *CFOP 48 STM*
> y' // inspection
> R' U' F D U' R U R' U' R D2' U B R2 U B2 // yellow xcross
> y U L' U L // BL
> ...


y2 D' R2 U F' D' r2 B // FB
r' U R2 U' R U r // 2x2x2 (pseudo)
U2 r U' M2 U' R' U M' // EODF
U' R U' R' // Zeroing pair
U R U R' U R' U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // OCELL
D' L D L' U L D' L' U L D L' U L D' L' // BT+
U' D L2 // Un-transform

Next: L' D2 L2 B2 F2 D' U' B2 U R2 B2 R2 U' F' D' B2 U R' B' F2


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Apr 13, 2022)

x2 D' L' D2 U' F D //Cross
R U2 R' U2 R U' R' //F2L1
L U2 L' //F2L 2
y' U R U' U' L R' U2 L' //F2L 3
U R U R' U2 R U R' //F2L 4
F R U R' U' F' U F R' F'r U R U' r' //2-Look OLL
U2 L' U' L F L' U'L U L F' L2 U L //PLL
U' //AUF

NEXT:L2 R' D2 U2 F2 R D2 R' F2 R' F2 U2 B' U B2 F U' R U D U M B


----------



## tsmosher (Apr 13, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> x2 D' L' D2 U' F D //Cross
> R U2 R' U2 R U' R' //F2L1
> L U2 L' //F2L 2
> y' U R U' U' L R' U2 L' //F2L 3
> ...



// CFCE
L D' F2 // arrow (3)
U2 R' U R U' R2 L' U2 (M' x') // dFR & dBR (9/12)
U' L U' L' U L U' L2 U L d' L U L' // dFL & dBL (14/26)
U R U R' U' R' F R F' // CLL (9/35)
U' M2 U2 M U' M U2 M U M' U' // L5E (11/46)

NEXT:
R' U2 L' B2 F2 R' B2 U2 L' F2 R F R2 D' B D' U2 F R' B2 D'


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Apr 14, 2022)

z2 //inspection
L D' F R' F2 D //Cross
U' R U' R2 U' R //F2L 1
y' U R' F R F' R' U' R //F2L 2
U' L' U L F U F' //F2L 3
R U2 R' F' U2 F U2 F' U F //F2L 4
F' L' U' L U L' U' L U F //OLL
//PLL Skip

NEXT:
B' D' R2 B' U2 L U' L2 D L' B2 R' F2 R' D2 R' U2 R B2 R F2


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Apr 14, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> z2 //inspection
> L D' F R' F2 D //Cross
> U' R U' R2 U' R //F2L 1
> y' U R' F R F' R' U' R //F2L 2
> ...


U' F U' D2 F2 D' R F' // FB
L2 U B L' B' l U2 L F' L' F L' // SB
U L' U2 L U2 L F' L' F // CMLL
M U' M U' M // EO
U M2 U // UL/UR
M U2 M U // L4E

Next: R' F' B2 R' U L' B D L' U2 F2 B' L2 D2 F' D2 F R2 L2 F' U2


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Apr 14, 2022)

R' F' B2 R' U L' B D L' U2 F2 B' L2 D2 F' D2 F R2 L2 F' U2

z2 //inspection
L2 B L R' y R U' R' R' F R U' R' F R // X Cross
y' U R U R' U2 R U' R' //F2L 2
L' U' L U L' U' L U //F2L 3
y' U' L' U L F' L F L' //F2L 4
U F R' F' R U R U' R' //OLL
U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' //PLL
U' //AUF

NEXT: D2 L2 U2 B2 F2 L2 R' B2 D2 U2 R B' D R D' R' F' D' R U'


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 15, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> R' F' B2 R' U L' B D L' U2 F2 B' L2 D2 F' D2 F R2 L2 F' U2
> 
> z2 //inspection
> L2 B L R' y R U' R' R' F R U' R' F R // X Cross
> ...


z2 y
//edges MFLD COSG ITJU RC
//corners JRSV POHE

F U' R' S2 L' S L S R U F'//UF-BR-BU-BL-DF
[U : [L E' L', U]] [F' R' : [E, R2]]
U' L U L U' L' U' L' U' L U2 [M : [U' L' U, M2]]
(M U' M' U')2

[U R U' : [R' D' R, U2]]
[R : [F2, R' U R U']]
[D' : [R D R', U']] [U', R D' R']
R U R' U R U2 R' L' U' L U' L' U2 L //2 twist

R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' //parity

recon
Next: D R2 U2 B2 L2 D2 L U F' L' U2 R2 U2 F2 R' B2 L' F2 L' B2


----------



## tsmosher (Apr 16, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> z2 y
> //edges MFLD COSG ITJU RC
> //corners JRSV POHE
> 
> ...



// Unexpected ZZ-CT
R' F' R' D // EO arrow
R U2 R2' L' U L // pair 1 and DRS cross edge (6/10)
R' U' R U' R' U' R // pair 2 (7/17)
L U L' U' L U2 L' // pair 3 (7/24)
r' F' r U' r' F2 r // OCLL (7/31)
R U R' F R' F' R2 F U R U' R' F' U' R' U' // TTLL (16/47)

NEXT: 
F' B' U R2 B2 R B2 L D' B2 R2 L2 D2 R2 F' U2 L2 B2 L2 F'


----------



## cuberswoop (Apr 17, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> F' B' U R2 B2 R B2 L D' B2 R2 L2 D2 R2 F' U2 L2 B2 L2 F'


z2 //inspection

B D2 R' D F D2 //cross

R' U' R y' L' U2 L y U R' U2 R U' L' U L U L' U' L U2 y' R' U' R //f2l

U' Fw R U R' U' Fw' //oll

y' x L U' L D2 L' U L D2 L2 //pll

recon

NEXT:
F2 D' R2 U L2 R2 D2 B2 R2 F2 R' F2 U2 F' R U B F D2 F


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Apr 17, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> z2 //inspection
> 
> B D2 R' D F D2 //cross
> 
> ...


// ZZ but it's very spicy, 50 STM
x2 y' F2 R U' D F' D' F2 B2 L U L2 B2 D' U R // XXEO-Cross (yikes)
L U' L' U L U' L' // Pair #3
R' U2 R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R' // OCELL
D' U' L D L' U2 L D' L' U' L D L' U2 L D' L' U2 u // BT+

Next: F2 D' B2 D B2 U2 F2 D' B2 F2 U' F' U' L' D U' F' R D F2

Also happy easter anyone who does easter


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 17, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> // ZZ but it's very spicy, 50 STM
> x2 y' F2 R U' D F' D' F2 B2 L U L2 B2 D' U R // XXEO-Cross (yikes)
> L U' L' U L U' L' // Pair #3
> R' U2 R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R' // OCELL
> ...


z2 y 
//edges BGPX LRNV IKAT AB
//corners JQGT AVSC

[U M D':[R' S',S2 R2]] //UF-UB-RU-FR-FD
[E' M F' U':[S,R']]//UF-BL-BD-RB-DR
[L F L' U:[E',L']] //UF-FL-LB-UL-DL
[U' M2 U' : [M, U2]]

[U D R : [U2, R D' R']]
[R : [R D' R', U]]
[D' : [R' D R, U']]
[R B R', F2]

recon

Next: F R F' U D2 R B' L R2 F2 D L2 D B2 U' D' F2 L2 U'


----------



## Timona (Apr 17, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: F R F' U D2 R B' L R2 F2 D L2 D B2 U' D' F2 L2 U'


y' // inspection
L' U L' B2 F U' R' // xcross
U' L' U L U' f R' f' // 2nd pair
L' U' L U2' L' U' L // 3rd pair
y L' U' L U2 L' U L //Pair 4
U' L' U L' D' L U2 L' D L U2 L // Winter Variation
R U2 R' U2 R B' R' U' R U R B R2 // PLL

54STM

Next: D F' R U B' L U D' L' U2 R2 B U2 R2 F' R2 B R2 F2 D2 B


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 17, 2022)

Timona said:


> y' // inspection
> L' U L' B2 F U' R' // xcross
> U' L' U L U' f R' f' // 2nd pair
> L' U' L U2' L' U' L // 3rd pair
> ...


z2 y 
//edges PNTJ FGAV DRKA
//corners JHNR PAVG

[L U E:[E,L']] //UF-FR-RB-DL-LF
[U,S R' S R] //UF-BU-RU-UL-DR
[L' S D F':[S,L]] //UF-DF-BD-LB-UL

[U R : [U2, R D R']]
[U D : [R U' R', D2]]
[D : [U', R' D R]]
F' r U R U' r' F R'

R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R //parity

recon

Next: F D B2 F2 U R2 B2 U2 L2 R2 U B2 F' U L' B2 D' L' B' L'


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Apr 17, 2022)

z2 //inspection
L2 U B2 D' F //cross
L U2 L' U R U' R2 U R // 1st pair
U2 L U' L' U' L U2 L' //2nd pair
R U R' F' L F L' // 3rd pair
U2 R U' R' U' R U' R2 F R F' // 4th pair
U' R U R' U' R' F R F' // OLL
U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U M2 U M' U2 M U M2 //PLL

NEXT: 


R' F' U2 L U2 R' F' R2 B' F U B' F2 D2 F2 L' R2 D' F2 L' F' R F D' U B' U2 B F2 R2


----------



## cuberswoop (Apr 17, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> NEXT:
> 
> 
> R' F' U2 L U2 R' F' R2 B' F U B' F2 D2 F2 L' R2 D' F2 L' F' R F D' U B' U2 B F2 R2


z2 F' D' R F B D L' //cross (7/8)
D U' R U2 R' U' R U R' D' // (10/8) pair 1
R U' R' Dw' U R U' R' // (8/8) pair 2
y R U R' L U2 L' // (6/8) pair 3
y U2 L' U2 L U2 L' U L // (8/8) pair 4
U2 R U2 R2 F R F' R U2 R' // oll
U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' // pll
U //auf

recon

NEXT: 
B U' D2 R D' L D L' D2 L2 F2 B D2 F U2 F' R2 U


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Apr 18, 2022)

y2 L' U' B D' B // 2x2x2
L2 F2 L2 U2 F' L2 U L2 U' F2 L' U F' // Inefficient 1x2x3
U F' U F2 R' F' R // LS
U2 R U R' U R U L' U R' U' L // CLL
M2 U M' U M' U M2 U M' U M' U' // L5E

Next: D2 R2 D2 L2 B' U2 F2 D2 B2 F' L R' U' R U2 F2 D' F R' D

I'm gonna decide method from now on using a random number generator so that'll be fun.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Apr 18, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> Next: D2 R2 D2 L2 B' U2 F2 D2 B2 F' L R' U' R U2 F2 D' F R' D


*FreeFOP:*
y' z // Inspection
B' r' S L' U2 r S' // Blak majik [7/7]
y F U' l' U2 l // Square [5/12]
r U' r' U2 r U r' // EO [7/19]

*ZBLL Finish:*
U R U' R' U R U' R' // LS [8/27]
R2 U R' U' R' U R U R' U R U' R U' R2 U' // ZBLL [16/43]

*ZBLL Finish II:*
U R U' R' U R U R' U' R U' R' // LL Influencing [12/31]
R' F' R U R' U' R' F D' R U R' D R2 U' // EZ ZBLL [15/46]

*TTLL:*
U R U R' U2 R U2' R' // TSLE [8/27]
U2 R2' U2' R2 U' R2' U R2 U' R2' U' R2 // TTLL [12/39]


Next: U2 R2 U' B2 U2 L2 D' L2 F2 U2 B2 D' L B2 U' B F U' L R' B


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Apr 18, 2022)

U2 R2 U' B2 U2 L2 D' L2 F2 U2 B2 D' L B2 U' B F U' L R' B

x2 R F L R' B' U' R2 // Cross
y R U' R' L' U' L R' U' R // F2L 1
R U R' L U' L' // F2L 2
L' U2 L U R U' R' // F2L 3
L' U2 L U2 F U' F' // F2L 4
U F' L' U' L U L' U' L U F //OLL
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 // 2-Look PLL

Next: R U D R' F2 D2 B R' L U2 D' F2


----------



## Timona (Apr 18, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> R U D R' F2 D2 B R' L U2 D' F2


x2 z2// Inspection
D2 L F' R' F' D L // Cross
U R U' R' U R' U' R // Pair 1
L' U2 L U' L' U L // Pair 2
U F' U' F // Pair 3
L U2 L' y2 U F' U F R U' R'// Pair 4 and EO
U2 R U R' U R U2' R' // OLL
U' R' U' R U D' R2 U R' U R U' R U' R2 D U // PLL

*Next: U' F2 B D' B' U2 L' B2 R2 F D2 B' R2 B U2 F D2 R D*


----------



## tsmosher (Apr 19, 2022)

Timona said:


> x2 z2// Inspection
> D2 L F' R' F' D L // Cross
> U R U' R' U R' U' R // Pair 1
> L' U2 L U' L' U L // Pair 2
> ...



x2 y // inspect
u' S U L' u2 L2 u' z // FB (8)
E' R U R u' R2 u2 R2 u' // 3QB (9/17)
R2 U R2 // dBR (3/20)
R U' R' U' R U R' // dFR (7/27)
U f U R U' R' f' // ACRM look #1 // EOLL (7/34)
u2 S R2 S' R2 // insert DRS (5/39)
F R U R' U' R U' R' U' R U R' F' // ACRM look #2 (13/52)
M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 // EPLL (7/59)



Spoiler: COLL/L5EP



u2 F R U R' U' R U' R' U' R U R' F' // ACRM look #2 (14/48)
(U' R U' R') (S R2 S') (R' U R') U // L5EP (12/60)



NEXT: 
L' D' F2 L F2 R D2 B2 L U2 R' U2 R2 B2 F' L R2 D U' B'


----------



## Timona (Apr 19, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> L' D' F2 L F2 R D2 B2 L U2 R' U2 R2 B2 F' L R2 D U' B'


z // inspection
L' R D2 U' L' F2 U R2 F' // xCross
U L F' L' F L' U L // Pair 2
y R U2' R' U R U' R' // Pair 3
y U' F U R U' R' F' // Setup
U R' F R F' R' U2 R2 U R2 U R // Flipped Last Slot
U' R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R // PLL

*Next: D2 R2 D2 U' L2 U' B2 R2 B2 U2 R' D' U' F L' B R' U2 F L*


----------



## Kane7 (Apr 21, 2022)

Timona said:


> z // inspection
> L' R D2 U' L' F2 U R2 F' // xCross
> U L F' L' F L' U L // Pair 2
> y R U2' R' U R U' R' // Pair 3
> ...


R U F' R F B' U' F L E2 x2 // cross
U R' U R U2' R' U' R // 1st pair
U' R U2 R' U F' U' F // 2nd pair
U L U L2' U' L // 3rd pair
y2 U' F' U2 F U F' U2 F // 4th pair
L U L' U L U2 L' // OLL(CP)
U' M2' U' M U2 M' U' M2' // PLL

Next:U' F2 D2 U' F2 R2 B2 L2 F2 U2 F2 U' L B' L2 F' D' B' U2 L B' F


----------



## OtterCuber (Apr 22, 2022)

Kane7 said:


> R U F' R F B' U' F L E2 x2 // cross
> U R' U R U2' R' U' R // 1st pair
> U' R U2 R' U F' U' F // 2nd pair
> U L U L2' U' L // 3rd pair
> ...


z2'
U' L F' B R D' R
L' U' L U2 R' U R
U L U L'
U' r U' r' U2 r U r'
L F' L' F L' U' L
U2 r U2 R' U' R U' r' 
M' U' M2' U' M2' U' M' U2' M2' U'

Next: D' F R D R2 B2 L2 F2 D U L2 D L D2 L U F L2 B2


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Apr 23, 2022)

D' F R D R2 B2 L2 F2 D U L2 D L D2 L U F L2 B2
z2 // inspection
D R' d2 D' F' S' U S D // cross
y2 R' F R F' U2 L' U' L // 1st pair
U' R' U' R // 2nd pair
U2 F' U F U R U' R' // 3rd pair
y R' U R U' R' U' R // 4th pair
R U2 R2' U' R2 U' R2' U2' R // OLL
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U M2 

Next:R' U F2 U2 D2 F2 D F R B' U2 B U2 L2 B U2 F' R2 L2 B2


----------



## Timona (Apr 23, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> R' U F2 U2 D2 F2 D F R B' U2 B U2 L2 B U2 F' R2 L2 B2


y' x' // inspection
R' F R D' R' D' R2 // cross
R U R' U' R U R' U L U L' // 1st pair
U F' U' F // 2nd pair
U L' U L U2' L' U L // 3rd pair
y2 L' U L U' F U' F' L' U L // 4th pair
U' R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' // OLL
U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U' // PLL

*Next: U R2 B' L2 B' U2 B' D2 F' D2 L2 F2 L D' R2 F' D2 L' R' B' R*


----------



## tsmosher (Apr 23, 2022)

Timona said:


> *Next: U R2 B' L2 B' U2 B' D2 F' D2 L2 F2 L D' R2 F' D2 L' R' B' R*



x2 // Roux
U2 F r u' // FB (4)
M2 U' R U2 R2' U2 R U2 R' U' R // NMSB (11/15)
R B' R2 B' R U R' B R2 B R' // CMLL (11/26)
U2 l2 U' M U M U' M2 // un-transform & EOLR (8/34)
U M U2 M U2 // 4c (5/39)

NEXT:
L R2 U' B2 U' F2 U F2 U L2 U' B2 R B2 D' B L2 B2 L U2


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Apr 23, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> x2 // Roux
> U2 F r u' // FB (4)
> M2 U' R U2 R2' U2 R U2 R' U' R // NMSB (11/15)
> R B' R2 B' R U R' B R2 B R' // CMLL (11/26)
> ...


// 1st method from the wheel: Nautilus-LSLL 
y' F D' B2 U' D B' R2 B // 2x2x2
S U' S' L F // Really lucky 1x2x3
U2 r U' r' U2 M' U M // EODF
R U2 R' U' R U R' // LS
R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 // COLL
U2 M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 // EPLL

Next: R' U2 F' B2 D2 L2 U D' L F2 U F2 L2 D2 L2 D L2 D R2 U'


----------



## Kane7 (Apr 23, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> R' U2 F' B2 D2 L2 U D' L F2 U F2 L2 D2 L2 D L2 D R2 U'


x2 // inspection
D F' R U2 L2 D2 L E // cross
R U R' F U' F2 U F // 1st pair
y2 U R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 2nd pair
y' U F' U' F // 3rd pair
y2 U' R U2 R' U2 F' U F // 4th pair
F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' //very lucky OLL
U2 R2 F2 R U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F R2 U // PLL

next: D B2 F2 R2 U' B2 D B2 R2 D2 B2 R U2 R U L' U' F U B2


----------



## hellocubers (Apr 23, 2022)

Kane7 said:


> x2 // inspection
> D F' R U2 L2 D2 L E // cross
> R U R' F U' F2 U F // 1st pair
> y2 U R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 2nd pair
> ...


inspection: x2
cross: R2 D' B R2 D2
1st pair (orange-blue): L' U' L U L' U' L
2nd pair(green-red): U' R' U R U' L U L' U' y' L U' L'
3rd pair (red-blue): U R' U R y L U2 L' R U' R
4th pair (orange-green): L U' L' d L' U2 L U L' U2 L
OLL: f' L' U' L U f r U R' U' r' F R F'
PLL: L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2
AUF: U'
next: U' R U2 D2 L F' U L' B R' F2 B2 D' L2 U' F' U2 R' F


----------



## Cubing Forever (Apr 23, 2022)

hellocubers said:


> next: U' R U2 D2 L F' U L' B R' F2 B2 D' L2 U' F' U2 R' F


ZZ: 59 STM
x2 //inspection
U2 L' F U R' f R2 f' U R2 D2 R' //EOCross
R' U' R L' U L //pair 1
D' R U2 R' U' R U R' D //pair 2
U2 L U2 L' U L U' L' //pair 3
U2 R' U2 R2 U R2 U R //pair 4
R' U2 R U R' U R' D' R U' R' D R U R U //ZBLL

Next: D2 R2 B' D' L' B2 U L F D2 F2 U2 R B2 D2 R2 B2 L U2


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 23, 2022)

Cubing Forever said:


> ZZ: 59 STM
> x2 //inspection
> U2 L' F U R' f R2 f' U R2 D2 R' //EOCross
> R' U' R L' U L //pair 1
> ...


z2 y
//edges FUCM VJAP XKEQ TB
//corners SFPX UFGJ

[U' R' U : [D, R U' R']]
[U' D' R' : [R' D R, U]]
[R U' R' : [R' U R, D]]
[U, R D' R' D R D' R'] //2 twist

[S' R':[U,M]] //UF-BU-DB-UR-BR
[U:[R',S' R E][S2,U' R']]//UF-DR-LF-UL-FR
[F:[E',F' D L' F]]//UF-FD-LB-LU-LD
[U : [L2, S']]

recon

Next: U2 B2 D' U2 R2 F2 D B2 D F2 B U2 R F D R D' U2 F


----------



## tsmosher (Apr 23, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: U2 B2 D' U2 R2 F2 D B2 D F2 B U2 R F D R D' U2 F



x2 // CFCE
(F' B) L2 D // cross (3)
R U2 R' U' L U L' // p1 (7/10)
U2 R' U' R2 U' R' U2 R U' R' // p2&3 (10/20)
d R U2 R' U' R U2 R' // LS (8/28)
f R U R' U' f' // ACRM look #1 (6/34)
U' R U2 R' U R' D' R U2 R' D R2 U' R' // ACRM look #2 (14/48)
R2 S' R2 U' S2 U' R2 S' R2 U' // ELL (10/58)

NEXT:
F2 B R' B' R D' L D' F' R2 D2 B R2 U2 B2 R2 L2 D2 B' U'


----------



## Timona (Apr 23, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> F2 B R' B' R D' L D' F' R2 D2 B R2 U2 B2 R2 L2 D2 B' U'


x2 y // inspection
D U2 R' F U L2 // Pseudo-xCross
R U R' E2 R U' R' // 1st pair
L2 U L2 U' L2 // 2nd pair
y2 U F R U2 R' F' // 3rd pair
U' R U' R' F' L' U' L F // VLS 
U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U2 // PLL

*Next: B2 U' L B R U L2 F' D B' U' F2 D' R2 L2 F2 D' F2 B2 U' D'*


----------



## DynaXT (Apr 23, 2022)

Timona said:


> B2 U' L B R U L2 F' D B' U' F2 D' R2 L2 F2 D' F2 B2 U' D'



z2 // Inspection
R' U2 F2 D L' F' L2 // Cross
U' R U R' U L U L' // Pair 1
R U R' y U R U R' // Pair 2
L' U L U' L U L' y' R U' R' // Pair 3
U2 L' U2 L U L' U' L2 F' L' F // Pair 4
U2 l' U' L U' L F' L' F L' U2 l // OLL
U' R2' F2 R U2 R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F R2 U // PLL

Next: U' B D2 F' R' U R D2 R F' U2 F' R2 F U2 B2 D2 F'


----------



## cuberswoop (Apr 24, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> Next: U' B D2 F' R' U R D2 R F' U2 F' R2 F U2 B2 D2 F'


z2 y' //inspection
R' D L F' U D B2 //cross
R U' R' y U R U' R' //f2l 1
U R' U' R //f2l 2
L' U L2 U L' //f2l 3
U2 L' U L U2 F' L F L2' //f2l 4 + eo
U' L U' L' U2 L //cancel into oll
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 //jb pll

53 htm, recon
12.10, 4.38 tps

NEXT: L2 B2 R2 D F2 D L2 D B2 D R2 U B R2 F U B R D' F


----------



## Timona (Apr 24, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> NEXT: L2 B2 R2 D F2 D L2 D B2 D R2 U B R2 F U B R D' F


z2 // inspection
R2' F D L2 D R' F U F' D' // xcross
R' U' R F' U' F // 2nd pair
y r U2 R2' U' R2 U' r' // 3rd pair
R U R' U' R' F R F' U' F' U2 F // VLS
U' R U R' U' D R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 D' U' // PLL

52STM

*Next: U' D2 R' B' R' L U2 F B2 U2 R' F2 L F2 L' F2 U2 F2 R*


----------



## cuberswoop (Apr 24, 2022)

Timona said:


> z2 // inspection
> R2' F D L2 D R' F U F' D' // xcross
> R' U' R F' U' F // 2nd pair
> y r U2 R2' U' R2 U' r' // 3rd pair
> ...


z2 //inspection
F B2 D2 R' L U2 L U' L' U L D //x-cross or keyhole I guess
L U' L2 U' L //f2l 2 gahh two front slots solved
R' U2 R y2 U2 F R' F' R //f2l 3
U R U' R' F' L F L' //f2l 4
U2 R' U' R' F R F' U R //oll
U2 R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 //pll
U //auf

57 htm, recon
14.22, 4.00 tps

next: F2 D' R2 D B2 R2 U L2 D U2 L2 D' B L R U' L2 F2 L U2


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 24, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> z2 //inspection
> F B2 D2 R' L U2 L U' L' U L D //x-cross or keyhole I guess
> L U' L2 U' L //f2l 2 gahh two front slots solved
> R' U2 R y2 U2 F R' F' R //f2l 3
> ...


z2 y
//edges CILE BRSQ PN
//corners CQSE STXO GB

[L',S][S L' U2:[S',U L]]//UF-UR-FL-BL-LU
U S D' S' U M2 U2 M' D M' //UF-UB-BD-RD-LD
[R U' R', E']

[D : [U', R D' R']]
[R U' D : [R' D' R, U2]]
[R U' D' : [D', R' U R]]
[D2 R : [U', R D' R']]
[U2, R' D' R D R' D' R]

recon

Next: B2 L2 D R2 B2 D' L2 F2 L2 U B R' D U L B2 F R2 B2 L'


----------



## cuberswoop (Apr 24, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: B2 L2 D R2 B2 D' L2 F2 L2 U B R' D U L B2 F R2 B2 L'


z2 y //inspection
F L F D //cross | 4 stm
U' R U R2 U' R //f2l 1 | 6 stm
L' U2 L U L' U' L //f2l 2 | 7 stm
y' R' U2 R //f2l 3 | 3 stm
U' F' L F L' //f2l 4 | 5 stm
R U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' //oll | 11 stm
Rw U' L D2 L' U L D2 L2 B2 //pll | 10 stm

46 htm, recon
12.92, 3.56 tps (first solve of the day)

next: D' B2 F2 D U2 L2 B2 D' F2 D' B2 U2 B' D' F' U R' B' R' D L2 F'


----------



## tsmosher (Apr 24, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> z2 y //inspection
> F L F D //cross | 4 stm
> U' R U R2 U' R //f2l 1 | 6 stm
> L' U2 L U L' U' L //f2l 2 | 7 stm
> ...



x2 y
F r U r' U' r2 // FB (6)
u' R' E R U' R' u2 // 3QB (7/13)
U2 R U R' U R2 U2 R // dbR (8/21)
U2 R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2 // dFR (8/29)
U R' F' U' F U' R U R' U R // CLL (11/40)
U2 r U r' U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 r U' r' U' // ELL (16/56)

NEXT: 
B2 L2 D' L2 U' L2 U B2 F2 U B2 R U L' D' B' L' U2 B2 L F'


----------



## Timona (Apr 25, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> B2 L2 D' L2 U' L2 U B2 F2 U B2 R U L' D' B' L' U2 B2 L F'


y z' // inspection
R' F2 D2 R' U R' U2 F D' R U R' D' // xcross
U' R U' R' L U2 L' // 2nd pair
R U R' f R f' // 3rd pair
R' F R F' // setup
F' U2' F U R U R' // VLS
U' M2' U M U2 M' U M2' U // PLL

46 STM

*Next: U2 D' R B' R B' L2 F R' F2 L2 D' F2 U F2 L2 U' F2 U2 R2 L2*


----------



## OtterCuber (Apr 25, 2022)

Timona said:


> y z' // inspection
> R' F2 D2 R' U R' U2 F D' R U R' D' // xcross
> U' R U' R' L U2 L' // 2nd pair
> R U R' f R f' // 3rd pair
> ...



U' R2 D' (U R U' R') B D' B
R' U' R y L' U L
U' R' U2 R U' f R f'
U' R U2' R' U' R U R'
U r U R' U' r' F R F'
U2 R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U2

Next: B' D2 B D2 L2 U F2 D' B2 U' F2 U2 R2 B2 R F D U L B2 F'


----------



## Imsoosm (Apr 25, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> Placeholder


? what's the placeholder about?


----------



## Timona (Apr 25, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> ? what's the placeholder about?


He's going to use the scramble for a recon so he's giving a new one.


----------



## tsmosher (Apr 26, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> U' R2 D' (U R U' R') B D' B
> R' U' R y L' U L
> U' R' U2 R U' f R f'
> U' R U2' R' U' R U R'
> ...



u2 S' M' U r' U r2 // FB (7)
R E R' u' R U R' u2 // 3QB (8/15)
U' R' U R U' R2 // dBR (6/21)
U F' U' F // dFR (4/25)
U R2 D R' U2 R D' R2' U' R U' R // COLL (11/37)
u2 // undo pseudo (1/38)
(R U R' U) R' U' R' U' (R2 U2 R) // L5EP-DR (11/49)

NEXT:
U L' R2 F' R2 F U2 B2 F U2 R2 F R2 L' U R2 F L' B F


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Apr 30, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> U L' R2 F' R2 F U2 B2 F U2 R2 F R2 L' U R2 F L' B F


// Decided to do a fancy solve
z2 R' U R L2 F' D' // Cross + preserve pair
U R' U R L' U L2 U' L' // Multislot pairs 1 & 2 while keeping green-orange easy
R' U R U' R U2 R2 U2 R // Pair #3 while setting up VLS
U2 R' U' R U' f R f' U R' U R // VLS(CP)
U R2 U' S' U2 S U' R2 U' // (E)PLL
// 45 STM

Next: F' U' B' R' L U L U' B L2 D2 L2 D2 F D2 B' D2 L2 B' R2


----------



## Imsoosm (Apr 30, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> // Decided to do a fancy solve
> z2 R' U R L2 F' D' // Cross + preserve pair
> U R' U R L' U L2 U' L' // Multislot pairs 1 & 2 while keeping green-orange easy
> R' U R U' R U2 R2 U2 R // Pair #3 while setting up VLS
> ...


*gasp* I'm not the only one to use RUS U perm

z2 // inspection
L F' L' R2 D' F R // cross
U L' U2 L2 U L' // first pair
y L U L' // second pair
U R U2 R' U2 R U' R' // third pair
U2 L F' L' F L' U L // fourth pair
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' R U R' U' F' // COLL
M' U' M2 U' M2 U' M' U2 M2 // (E)PLL
57 stm

Next: 
B2 U' L2 U2 R2 F2 D2 U' F2 U' R2 U L' U B' U2 R' B L' D2


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Apr 30, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> *gasp* I'm not the only one to use RUS U perm
> 
> z2 // inspection
> L F' L' R2 D' F R // cross
> ...


// Roux
y' U' F' D B L B' // FB
U M' f R f' R U' F R' F' // SS
U' r U R' U R' F R F' // SBLS
U R U R' U R U L' U R' U' L // CMLL
U2 M U' M' U' M U M2 U2 M' U' // EO 
cancelling into UL/UR
M' D2 M' D2 // L4E

Next: L F B' R' F R' U' L' D' R2 F2 R2 L2 D' F2 R2 L2 U F2 U


Imsoosm said:


> *gasp* I'm not the only one to use RUS U perm


Ikr it's my preferred alg for it! I even go for it in comps which might not be a good idea but it's been working out so far.


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 30, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> // Roux
> y' U' F' D B L B' // FB
> U M' f R f' R U' F R' F' // SS
> U' r U R' U R' F R F' // SBLS
> ...


z2 y
//edges RPVM AGLT BA
//corners STBQ ECVW

[U R f':[U',S M]] //UF-BD-FR-DR-BR
[U,S'][S' L U':[S',U']]//UF-UL-RU-BL-DL
[U' M2 U : [M, U2]]

[R U' D' : [D', R' U R]]
[U' D : [R D' R', U2]]
[R : [R D R', U2]]
[R':[D', R U R' U' R U R' U']]

recon

Next: U2 L D F R' B L' U' R2 F2 U F2 U L2 F2 L2 D2 F2 D2 B U2


----------



## Imsoosm (Apr 30, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> // Roux
> y' U' F' D B L B' // FB
> U M' f R f' R U' F R' F' // SS
> U' r U R' U R' F R F' // SBLS
> ...


I usually use the normal RU alg for U perm, but when I have the bar on left I do RUS. It's actually really fast.


----------



## Timona (Apr 30, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> z2 y
> //edges RPVM AGLT BA
> //corners STBQ ECVW
> 
> ...



U2 L D F R' B L' U' R2 F2 U F2 U L2 F2 L2 D2 F2 D2 B U2

z2 y' // inspection
B' R' B' R' U' R' F U L2 // cross
U R' U2 R2 U R' // 1st pair
L' U' L2 U L' // 2nd pair
U2 B L U2 L' B' // 3rd pair
y' R F U R U' R' F' U' R' U // 4th pair, OLS, PLL Skip

Next:R' U F2 D' R2 D B2 F2 D2 B2 D' B' D2 F' L U2 R B' L2 F2


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 30, 2022)

Timona said:


> U2 L D F R' B L' U' R2 F2 U F2 U L2 F2 L2 D2 F2 D2 B U2
> 
> z2 y' // inspection
> B' R' B' R' U' R' F U L2 // cross
> ...


z2 y
//edges CKFA PQMR IXNS VB
//corners IXAT RFBS BC

[U S2 L' U:[S',U' L U']] //UF-UR-LB-BU-UL
[R' F2 D':[S,D']] //UF-FR-LD-BR-BD
[L' U' F':[E,R']] //UF-FL-FD-RB-RD
[U' : [R2, S]]

[U R' U' : [R U R', D']]
[R' D' R : [R U' R', D]]
[R' U' : [U2, R' D' R]]
[R F' R' U' : [R D R', U2]]
[R2 :[R F R' ,B2]]

recon

Next: B2 L D2 B2 L B2 U2 L U2 R2 D2 U' B2 F R B2 R' D' F U'


----------



## tsmosher (May 1, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: B2 L D2 B2 L B2 U2 L U2 R2 D2 U' B2 F R B2 R' D' F U'


y2
B' D B' U L' // FBEO (5)
R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R' // RB (9/14)
U x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R x' // COLL (12/26)
U r U2 M' U2 M2 // L6EP (6/32)

next: D' L' U L2 R2 U L2 F2 L2 U2 L2 U B2 D' L' B L B D L B


----------



## OtterCuber (May 2, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> y2
> B' D B' U L' // FBEO (5)
> R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R' // RB (9/14)
> U x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R x' // COLL (12/26)
> ...



D' R F' R2' D' R'
U R' U' R U2 R' U' R
y' U2 L F' L' F R' L' U R L
R U' R' U L' U' L
U2' R U' R' U R U R'
S R U R' U R U2 R' U2 S'
U2 R' D' R U R' D R U R' D' R U2 R' D R U2

Next: U2 R2 U2 B R2 F2 D2 F U2 B' R2 B U' B' L D' F2 R' U R2


----------



## tsmosher (May 4, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> D' R F' R2' D' R'
> U R' U' R U2 R' U' R
> y' U2 L F' L' F R' L' U R L
> R U' R' U L' U' L
> ...



y // Nauty-S
M F2 u' E M' // FB (5)
E2 R E2 U R u' R' u2 // 3QB (8/13)
R U' R' U R' U' R // dBR (7/20)
U F U R U' R' F' R U' R' // dFR (10/30)
// EO done
U' R' U' R F R2 D' R U R' D R2 U' F' // COLL (14/44)
// DRS solved after untransform
U r2 u2 M U M2 U M2 U M U' // EPLL & untransform (11/55)

NEXT: 
L' U2 B2 F2 D' L2 U R2 U2 L2 B2 U' L D L2 B U R2 U2 F'


----------



## Timona (May 4, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> L' U2 B2 F2 D' L2 U R2 U2 L2 B2 U' L D L2 B U R2 U2 F'


Mehta

x2 // inspection
U R U' R' U' L U' L U L' U' L D' // First Block (13)
R' u' U2 R' u2 U' R2 U2 R' // Belt (9/22)
R2 U2 R2 S' U S // EO (6/28)
U2 F R2 U R2 U' F' // 6CO (7/35)
U2 R2 U2 R2 // APDR (4/39)
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U // PLL (15/54)

54STM


----------



## tsmosher (May 5, 2022)

Timona said:


> Mehta
> 
> x2 // inspection
> U R U' R' U' L U' L U L' U' L D' // First Block (13)
> ...



no next so same scram

x2 // CFCE
D f U' f' D R' D2 // cross (7)
F U' F2' L F L' // p1 (6/13)
d' F U F' U R U' R' // p2 (8/21)
d' R U' R' U f' L // p3 (7/28)
S U2 F2 R' F' R // p4 (6/34)
U F R' F' R U R U' R' // CLL (9/43)
U' F U R U2 R' F' U' r' F2 r U2 // ELL (12/55)

NEXT: 
U2 D' B2 U2 R D B' D2 L2 F2 B2 L' B2 R' U2 B2 D2 F2 B D'


----------



## Poorcuber09 (May 9, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> U2 D' B2 U2 R D B' D2 L2 F2 B2 L' B2 R' U2 B2 D2 F2 B D'


x y D R' D L F' L2 D' F U2 F' R U2 R' U' R U R' y R2 U' R2 U R2 D2 // Most inefficient double x cross ever
U L U2 L' B' U2 B // pair 3
y' U2 R U2 R' U R' F R // pair 4
R U R' U' F' U R' U' R U' R' U2 R // 2-look OLL
R U R' U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 R U' R' // PLL(Na perm)


----------



## Timona (May 9, 2022)

Poorcuber09 said:


> x y D R' D L F' L2 D' F U2 F' R U2 R' U' R U R' y R2 U' R2 U R2 D2 // Most inefficient double x cross ever
> U L U2 L' B' U2 B // pair 3
> y' U2 R U2 R' U R' F R // pair 4
> R U R' U' F' U R' U' R U' R' U2 R // 2-look OLL
> R U R' U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 R U' R' // PLL(Na perm)


Next: R' B2 D' L' F' D R F' L2 F2 L2 B2 U2 B U2 F L2 F2 L U


----------



## Timona (May 10, 2022)

Timona said:


> Next: R' B2 D' L' F' D R F' L2 F2 L2 B2 U2 B U2 F L2 F2 L U


z2 y' // Mehta-OS
L' D' L U L' U' R' U' F U2 R U' R' D' // First Block
R' u' U' R U' R' u U R U' R' u2 // 3QB
U F R F2 U' F R' // EOLE
R' U' R U2 R' U' D' R U R' D R // 6CO
U2 R2 U' R2' U' R2 U' R2' // Anti-APDR
R' B R U R' U' D2 R U' R' D2 B' U2 R // PLLCS
U' D' // AUDF

*Next: L F2 L' F2 L2 D' F2 L2 U F2 L2 R2 U F D' F' L' D' U2 B*


----------



## Poorcuber09 (May 10, 2022)

Timona said:


> *Next: L F2 L' F2 L2 D' F2 L2 U F2 L2 R2 U F D' F' L' D' U2 B*


CFOP solve
y' U L F2 R' // cross
U2 F U F' // pair 1
y L' U L F U2 F' // pair 2
R' U' R U2 R' U2 R y R U2 R' // pair 3
L' U' L U L' U L U2 F U F' // final pair
U f R U R' U' z' y U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R // 2 look OLL
M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 M' U2 // PLL (z-perm)

move count: 60
rotations - 5

*Next: L' U F' R B U' D' L2 B' D2 R2 U2 L F2 R' D2 F2 L' D2*


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (May 10, 2022)

Poorcuber09 said:


> L' U F' R B U' D' L2 B' D2 R2 U2 L F2 R' D2 F2 L' D2


// Nautilus but everything cancels into a mush
y U' R D L' U B S U S' U' L2 B L B2 R' B // Nautilus F2B but everything cancelled
R U2 R' D R U' R U' R' U R' D' R U M2 U R' U' M2 // L5C cancelling into FR edge
U' M' U M U M' U' M U // L5E

Next: L F' U' D R2 B L' B2 U' B2 U R2 U2 R2 F2 D' L2 U' R B


----------



## Timona (May 10, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> // Nautilus but everything cancels into a mush
> y U' R D L' U B S U S' U' L2 B L B2 R' B // Nautilus F2B but everything cancelled
> R U2 R' D R U' R U' R' U R' D' R U M2 U R' U' M2 // L5C cancelling into FR edge
> U' M' U M U M' U' M U // L5E
> ...


I originally planned on using Mehta but the xxcross showed up so I completed the solve with both CFOP and Mehta

z2 // CFOP
R2 D2 R F' D L' U' M' U2 M // xxcross
y R' U R U' R' U' R // 3rd pair
y U' r U2 R2 U' R2 U' r' // 4th pair
U R' U' R U' R' U2 R F R U R' U' F' // OLL(CP)
R2 U' S' U2' S U' R2 U2 // PLL

z2 // Mehta-OS
R2 D2 R F' D L' U' M' U2 M D2 // First Block
U u' R U' R' u' F' U2 F // Belt
U' R F R2 F' R // EO
U' R' U R U2 R' U R // 6CO
U' R2 U D R2 U' R2 U R2 D' R2 U R2 U2 // 6CP
U r2 B2 U' R2 B2 r2 U' B2 U' // L5EP

*Next: B2 D2 U2 B L2 D2 B2 U2 R2 F R U2 B' F' R B D2 B U'*


----------



## Poorcuber09 (May 11, 2022)

Timona said:


> *Next: B2 D2 U2 B L2 D2 B2 U2 R2 F R U2 B' F' R B D2 B U'*



z // inspection
R' D' F B' D // cross
U L U L' F' U F // first pair
R' U' R B' U2 B // second pair
R' U' R D2 F U2 F' U' R' U' R U B U B' D2 // last two pairs with pseudo slotting
U2 F R U R' U' S R U R' U' f' // OLL
U' F' U' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 // PLL (Gperm)
pretty decent, I don't use pseudo slotting all that often so that's nice

Next: D2 L' F2 U2 L2 U2 L2 R' F U B D F2 L D F2


----------



## tsmosher (May 11, 2022)

Poorcuber09 said:


> z // inspection
> R' D' F B' D // cross
> U L U L' F' U F // first pair
> R' U' R B' U2 B // second pair
> ...



y' // Nauty-S
u' R' U2 R2 B2 E R u r u r' // FB (11)
u2 R' u R' E2 // 3QB (5/16)
R2 F' U' L' U L F U' R // RB (9/25)
U R' U R U2' R' r' F R F' r R2 // CLL & un-transform (12/37)
U S2 R2 S' R2 U' S2 r2 S' r2 // ELL (10/47)

Next:
L2 B' D2 U2 F' R2 F R2 U2 B2 L2 F' D' R U2 L F L2 D' B' D2


----------



## Cubing Forever (May 11, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> Next:
> L2 B' D2 U2 F' R2 F R2 U2 B2 L2 F' D' R U2 L F L2 D' B' D2


ZZ-CT: 47 STM
U' F U R2 B2 U f R' f' D' R D //EOCross
U' L U L' //pair 1
U' R' U R L' U L //pair 2
U2 D' R U R' D //pair 3
R' F2 R F2 U L' U L //TSLE
[U2: [D' L2 D, R2]] //TTLL

Next: B' F2 D2 B2 U' F2 U' B2 U2 L2 F2 U F2 L' F L2 R B' F' U


----------



## Poorcuber09 (May 11, 2022)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: B' F2 D2 B2 U' F2 U' B2 U2 L2 F2 U F2 L' F L2 R B' F' U


CFOP
z y' // inspection
U L' F' L // Cross on red (4 moves)
B' R U' B U2 R' // first pair (6 moves)
U F R' U' R F' // second pair (6 moves)
U' F U F2 U2 F // third pair (6 moves)
U L' U L U' L' U' L // last pair (8 moves)
U' f R U R' U' f' U' R U2 R' U' R U R' U // OLL (16 moves)
x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R // PLL (9 moves)

55 moves total, very interesting f2l and atrocious OLL bc I dont know full OLL yet

Next: F D2 F2 D F' U2 R' U B' D2 F' L2 B R2 F U2 B L


----------



## Timona (May 12, 2022)

Poorcuber09 said:


> Next: F D2 F2 D F' U2 R' U B' D2 F' L2 B R2 F U2 B L



x z2 // Mehta-OS
L u l U R E M' U' r2 // FB
R U' R' u' R U2 R' u' // 3QB
U2 F R' F2 U' F U R // EOLE
U' R U' R U' R' U2 R' // 6CO
U R2 U R2' U R2 U2' R2' // APDR
x' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' x U2 // PLL

*Next: B2 U2 F' L2 F D' R U' D F L2 U2 B R2 B L2 B D2 B2*


----------



## cuberswoop (May 15, 2022)

Timona said:


> Next: B2 U2 F' L2 F D' R U' D F L2 U2 B R2 B L2 B D2 B2


z2 //inspection
D' R' B' D2 R' D2 // cross
y' L' U L //f2l 1
D' R U R' U R U' R' D // 2nd pair
L U L' R U2 R' U2 R U R' //3rd pair
y' L' U' L y' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U R U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' //oll
M2' U' M2' U2 M2' U' M2' U2 //pll

Next: D2 B2 U R2 F2 U' R2 U F2 U' R2 U R B2 L D F' D' B' R'


----------



## abunickabhi (May 15, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> z2 //inspection
> D' R' B' D2 R' D2 // cross
> y' L' U L //f2l 1
> D' R U R' U R U' R' D // 2nd pair
> ...


z2 y
//edges QUSB LICM PD
//corners NXBF OGRQ

[D2 M2,M D'] //UF-LD-DB-RD-UB
[F R2 U':[R,E']]//UF-BL-FL-UR-BR
[D' U L : [E', L2]]

[U D R D' : [U', R' D R]]
[F : [U2, R' D' R]]
[R U D : [U, R' D R]]
[R D R', U'] [D : [U', R D' R']]

recon

Next: B' D B2 R2 D2 F' D2 R2 B' U2 F' L2 B2 U2 R B' R B F2 L' U


----------



## cuberswoop (May 16, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: B' D B2 R2 D2 F' D2 R2 B' U2 F' L2 B2 U2 R B' R B F2 L' U


z2 //inspection
D R' D2 R2 B2 //cross
U L' U L U' L' U' L //f2l 1
R U R' U y L' U' L R' U2 R //f2l 2
U' L' U' L F' L F L //f2l 3
R U R' y U' L' U L //f2l 4
R U R' U R U2 R' //oll
U2 R2 U' R U' R U R' U R2 D' U R U' R' D //pll

Next: B2 R2 U' R2 U2 F2 R2 D' B2 F2 R2 D2 R' U2 B D2 F D2 F' R' U' F2


----------



## abunickabhi (May 16, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> z2 //inspection
> D R' D2 R2 B2 //cross
> U L' U L U' L' U' L //f2l 1
> R U R' U y L' U' L R' U2 R //f2l 2
> ...


z2 y
//edges TIRF DAKO GVEB
//corners RIBF NPBC

[S' D' R:[M,F']] //UF-DL-FL-BD-BU
[R2 F':[E2,F U' F]] //UF-DF-UL-LB-RF
[D:[M2 U2,M' U']] //UF-RU-DR-LU-UB

[U' R U : [R' U' R, D]]
[F : [U2, R' D' R]]
[U D : [R U' R', D]]
[R2 :[R F R' ,B2]]

recon

Next: U2 R2 F' L2 R2 U2 L2 B2 F2 U2 F' L' F' U' B F' U F L2 R2 U'


----------



## Poorcuber09 (May 16, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> *Next: U2 R2 F' L2 R2 U2 L2 B2 F2 U2 F' L' F' U' B F' U F L2 R2 U'*


x // inspection
F R D' R // cross
y R U R' // 1st pair
U2 L' U L U F U F' // 2nd pair
y U R' U' R2 U2 R' // 3rd pair
y R U R' U R' F R F' // 4th pair
f R U R' U' f' U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // OLL
F' U' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 U // PLL
OK solve, i could have found a better solution Ig

Next : U2 F L U' B2 U' B2 U F2 D R2 B2 U F2 L' B D L2 R' U' L2


----------



## Timona (May 16, 2022)

Poorcuber09 said:


> Next : U2 F L U' B2 U' B2 U F2 D R2 B2 U F2 L' B D L2 R' U' L2



D R' F L U l U' l' // cross
R' U' R L' U L // 1st pair
U M' U R U' r' R U' R2 U R L U L' // 2nd & 3rd & 4th pairs
U r U2 R' U' R U' r' U2 R' U2 R U R' U R U //1LLL, because why not?

If I use a VLS case or 1LLL case, it's because I already know the alg.

*Next: D2 L' F' L' U2 F2 B' R U B2 R2 B2 D2 F2 U2 D L2 U' F2 U L'*


----------



## Poorcuber09 (May 16, 2022)

Timona said:


> *Next: D2 L' F' L' U2 F2 B' R U B2 R2 B2 D2 F2 U2 D L2 U' F2 U L'*


y B R F' L' D L2 D // cross (7 moves)
R2 F R2 F' // 1st pair (4 moves)
U F R' U2 R F' // 2nd pair (6 moves)
y R U R' U F' U' F // 3rd pair (7 moves)
U R' U' R U' B U2 B' // 4th pair (8 moves)
U' f R U R' U' R U R' U' f' // OLL (11 moves)
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 // Jperm PLL + AUF (14 moves)


Next: B2 U2 F2 L2 U2 R2 F2 U B2 U L' D' B2 L' U' B' R F' U'


----------



## Timona (May 16, 2022)

Poorcuber09 said:


> Next: B2 U2 F2 L2 U2 R2 F2 U B2 U L' D' B2 L' U' B' R F' U'



x // Mehta-OS
U2 R U' R' r' D' r' R' U' R M U' r2 // FB (I suck at blockbuilding)
u' R' U' R' u U' R' U R u2 // 3QB
U R' F R F' U' R' F R F' // EOLE
U2 F U' R2 U R2 U F' // 6CO
U2 R2 U2 R2 // APDR
U2 F2 U' r2 F2 R2 U' F2 r2 D2 // L5EP

55STM

*Next: F L2 D2 U2 R2 U2 F' D2 U2 L2 B R D' R2 U2 B' F' U2 L U L'*


----------



## Poorcuber09 (May 17, 2022)

Timona said:


> *Next: F L2 D2 U2 R2 U2 F' D2 U2 L2 B R D' R2 U2 B' F' U2 L U L'*


first off, I love that new pfp @Timona , second, I couldnt decide between cfop or petrus so here is both lol

Petrus
y2 // inspection
R2 F U F' B U' B' // 2x2 block
L' F' U L2 F' U' F // extended block
y2 R' U2 S' U S // EO
U R2 U R' U R U' R' U R U R U2 R' U' R U2 R' // F2L
U R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' U // OLL (dont know that coll lol)
R' U R' U' y R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F

pretty terrible petrus solve

CFOP
y2 // inspection 
R2 F L' F' L2 // Cross
y R' U' R // 1st pair
U R U' R' U L' U' L // 2nd pair
U2 R U' R' U' R U2 R' // 3rd pair
y U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U' R // 4th pair
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' // OLL
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U

57 moves (i think) for CFOP, and 62 for petrus, not a terrible cfop solve tho bc i culd realisticly fingertrick that fast

Next: B L U' R2 U L2 D' R2 U' R2 U2 L2 F2 U2 B D L B R D F


----------



## Timona (May 17, 2022)

Poorcuber09 said:


> first off, I love that new pfp @Timona , second, I couldnt decide between cfop or petrus so here is both lol
> 
> Petrus
> y2 // inspection
> ...


you make me wanna use Dark mode...


----------



## Poorcuber09 (May 17, 2022)

Timona said:


> you make me wanna use Dark mode...


do it, its nice


----------



## Timona (May 17, 2022)

Poorcuber09 said:


> Next: B L U' R2 U L2 D' R2 U' R2 U2 L2 F2 U2 B D L B R D F



Mehta-OS
U D L U B // FB
R' u' R u2 R' U2 R' u'// 3QB
U R F' U2 F R' // EOLE
R U R' U2 R U' R U' R' U' R' // 6CO
U R2 U R2 U' R2 U2 R2 // Anti-APDR
B2 U2 R2 U R2 U B2 R2 U2 R2 // PLLCS
U D' // AUDF

50STM

*Next: D2 R2 F R2 F R2 D2 B2 R2 U2 B2 L' F U2 F' U R' B' F2 D'*


----------



## Poorcuber09 (May 18, 2022)

Timona said:


> *Next: D2 R2 F R2 F R2 D2 B2 R2 U2 B2 L' F U2 F' U R' B' F2 D'*


z2 y' R L D R2 D F' L U L' D // XCROSS
L' B U2 B' L // 2nd pair
U2 R U' R' U' F' U' F // 3rd pair
U F U' F' L' U2 L // 4th pair + EO
y' R U2 R' U' R U' R' // OLL
y' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L U' // PLL (Jperm + AUF) 

pretty decent solve kinda hard fingertricks though

Next: D2 R2 D F2 D R2 D B2 R2 D F2 U B R2 B' L D L2 F2 U2


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (May 18, 2022)

Poorcuber09 said:


> D2 R2 D F2 D R2 D B2 R2 D F2 U B R2 B' L D L2 F2 U2


Or you could be bad at petrus:
S2 U2 r U' r' U R2 F' // 2x2x2
L B2 L2 B // 2x2x3
L2 U' L2 S' L' S // EO
U' L' U L' U L U' L // RB
U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // OCLL
U2 x R2 F R F' R U2 r' U r U2 B2 // PLL

Next: R2 U2 L2 D' F2 L2 R2 U' B2 U R' B F L2 B U F2 L2 B' R'


----------



## Poorcuber09 (May 19, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> Next: R2 U2 L2 D' F2 L2 R2 U' B2 U R' B F L2 B U F2 L2 B' R'


x2 D U2 F' L' B // cross 5
R' U2 R B' U' B // 1st pair 6
U2 R' U R F R' F' R // 2nd pair 8
y' R U2 R' L U' L' // 3rd pair 6
R U' R' F' U' F // final pair 6
f R U R' U' f' U' R U2 R' U' R U R' U' // OLL, but wait for it 15
F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 // cancelled into PLL 11

57 STM

Next: U D R2 B L' U' F' B L D' B2 D' R2 F U' R F D2 R L2 F' R' B D L2


----------



## Cubing Forever (May 19, 2022)

Poorcuber09 said:


> U D R2 B L' U' F' B L D' B2 D' R2 F U' R F D2 R L2 F' R' B D L2


ZZ: 49 STM
U R' U' F L2 f R f' D R L2 U' F2 D2 //EOCross
R' U2 R U' R' U R U F2 R' F2 R //pairs
y2 U' R U2 R' U R U' R' U R' U R U' R' U R' D' r U2 r' D R2 U' //something

Next: L2 F2 L2 F2 D L2 B2 D' U' F2 R2 B D' U R F' R2 B' D


----------



## tsmosher (May 19, 2022)

Cubing Forever said:


> ZZ: 49 STM
> U R' U' F L2 f R f' D R L2 U' F2 D2 //EOCross
> R' U2 R U' R' U R U F2 R' F2 R //pairs
> y2 U' R U2 R' U R U' R' U R' U R U' R' U R' D' r U2 r' D R2 U' //something
> ...



x y2 // Nauty-S
u U R2 B2 R' u r u r' // Dl (9)
E R u' R u' // 3QB (5/14)
U' R U R' U' R // dbR (6/20)
U2 R' U2 R2 U R2' U R // dFR (8/28)
R U R' U R U2 R2' U' R U' R' U2 R // CLL (13/41)
U R U R' S U R' U' R' U R2 U2 R' U S' // ELL (15/56)
R2 // ARF to untransform (1/57)

NEXT: 
R2 U2 B2 U2 L F R F U' F' R2 F L2 B U2 F2 L2 D2


----------



## Timona (May 19, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> R2 U2 B2 U2 L F R F U' F' R2 F L2 B U2 F2 L2 D2



x' // inspection
U2 R' F' R z x' r U r U r2 // FB
U' R2 u R u2 R2 U' R // Belt
U F R U R' U' F' // EO
U2 D' R U' R' U2 R U' R' D // 6CO
U R2 U R2 U R2 U R2 // Anti-APDR
U' R U R' U2 R U R2 U' R U' D R' U2 R // PLLCS
U' D2 // AUDF

*Next: F' U' F R' B' L' U R L' F U2 B' L2 U2 R2 L2 F2 D2 B'*


----------



## Poorcuber09 (May 19, 2022)

Timona said:


> *Next: F' U' F R' B' L' U R L' F U2 B' L2 U2 R2 L2 F2 D2 B'*



CFOP
y' x' M' F' D2 R F U' F' R2 U2 R' // xcross w setup pair 
U2 F U F' // 2nd pair 
U F' U2 F // 3rd pair 
y2 U R U' R' U' F' U' F // final pair 
y f R U R' U' f' y F' r U R' U' r' F R // OLL 
y M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 // PLL 

47 STM

Petrus
F' B2 U D2 L F' U L' // FB 8
R' U2 R' U R // extended block 5
U' x U2 f R U R' U' f' x' // EO 8
y' U R U' R' U' R U2 R2 U' R U2 R' U2 R U R' U2 R // f2l 18
F U2 F' U' F U' F' U' // OLL 8
R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U' // PLL (Rperm) 14

61 STM

CFOP was better here

Next: D2 L' U' R2 B L' F' R B2 U2 B2 D L2 U F2 D2 R2 F2 U2


----------



## Timona (May 21, 2022)

Poorcuber09 said:


> Next: D2 L' U' R2 B L' F' R B2 U2 B2 D L2 U F2 D2 R2 F2 U2



y2 // CFOP
F' L F D' U2 R L F' L' // xcross
L' U L U' L' U L // 2nd pair
y' U L U' L' U L U L' // 3rd pair
L F' L' F L' U L // 4th pair
U R U2' R2' U' R2 U' R2 U R' F R F' U R // OLLCP
M2' U M2' U M' U2 M2' U2 M' U/ // PLL

*Next: R2 F2 R2 F2 U B2 F2 L2 F2 D' U' L' D B2 D' B D F2 R' D2 U'*


----------



## OtterCuber (May 21, 2022)

Timona said:


> y2 // CFOP
> F' L F D' U2 R L F' L' // xcross
> L' U L U' L' U L // 2nd pair
> y' U L U' L' U L U L' // 3rd pair
> ...


y2
U' R U R' D L F
U' L U L' U L U' L'
U' L' U' L U F' r U r'
U F' U' F
R U R' S' R U' R' S 
U x R2 F R F' R U2 r' U r U2 B2 

Next: 
F' R B' D2 B2 D2 U2 R2 D2 B' L2 F D' L' D F D B' U B2


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (May 21, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> y2
> U' R U R' D L F
> U' L U L' U L U' L'
> U' L' U' L U F' r U r'
> ...


// Welcome back to sucking at petrus part 4 (? Maybe I'm not keeping track at this point)
y2 x2 d L' d L' F U R D' F' R // 2x2x2 (bad)
S2 f R' f' U S2 // 2x2x3
f' L' U' L U f // EO
L' U' L U2 L' U2 L U2 L' U L // LB but not ig
U R U R' U' R2 U R U R' D U' R' U' R D' R // ZBLL (or whatever you call it)
U' L // Fix

Next: B2 R2 U' F2 L2 D U2 L2 D2 U L' F2 L2 U R U2 B D2 B2 F'


----------



## GRVigo (May 22, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> Next: B2 R2 U' F2 L2 D U2 L2 D2 U L' F2 L2 U R U2 B D2 B2 F'


CFOP 44 STM, 42 STM with cancellations

x' // Inspection
L' F R2 D' B2 R' D2 U' // XCross (8)
x y L U' L' R' U' R // F2L 1 (6)
y2 U' R' U R F' U' F // F2L 2 (7)
R' U R // F2L 3 (3)
R' F R U R' F' R F U' F' // OLL (10)
L2 F2 L B L' F2 L B' L // PLL (9)
U // AUF


Roux 31 STM, 30 STM with cancellations

y // Inspection
U F D2 L R U' F y // First block (7)
U' r' U r U2 R2 // Second block - square (6)
U' R' U' R // Second block (4)
R U2 R2 F R F' U2 R' F R F' // CMLL (11)
M U2 M' // L6E (3)


Petrus 29 STM, 27 STM with cancellations

R' F U B2 R2 F D2 // Block (7)
U R2 U' R' U F2 // Expanded block (6)
F R2 F' B U B' U R // EO (8)
U' // COLL (1)
M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 // EPLL (7)


ZZ 46 STM, 43 STM with cancellations

z2 // Inspection
F L U R D L' B' R' // EOCross (8)
R' U' R U R' U2 R // F2L 1 (7)
R U2 R' L U2 L' // F2L 2 (6)
U R U' R' L' U' L // F2L 3 (7)
R U R' U' R U R' // F2L 4 (7)
U' R U2 R' U2 r' F R F' M' U' // COLL (11)


CEOR (YruRU) 43 STM, 39 STM with cancellations

z2 y // Inspection
L' R' F' L R2 // Line (5)
y' U' F' U' F // CP (4)
r U R u2 r u2 // pEO-extension (6)
r U2 R2 U' r' // EO (5)
r2 U2 R' U R2 r2 // BF (6)
R2 U R2 U' R2 U R' U2 R // F2L (9)
R' U' R U' R' U2 R U2 // 2GLL (8)


Mehta 40 STM, 34 STM with cabcellations

x2 // Inspection
R2 F U' B' F U R2 B2 x2 // First block (8)
B' R' B2 R2 D2 F D2 // 3QB (7)
R U' R' // EOLE (3)
R U2 R' U D' R U R' D // 6CO (9)
(U') R2 U2 R2 // 6CP (4)
(U') M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 (U) // L5EP (9)


Nautilus 31 STM, 27 with cancellations

y2 x2 // Inspection
F' R D' U L' R2 F2 x2 // First block (7)
U' R' U' M U' r // Second block (6)
(U') M' U2 M // EODF (4)
R U' R' // F2L (3)
R U2 r' F R' F' r U' R U' R' // COLL (11)


LEOR 36 STM, 30 STM with cancellations

y // Inspection
U2 L2 F U' F2 U D' R2 y' // First block (8)
U M2 F R2 F' M U' r' // EO stripe (8)
R U' R2 U R' U' R2 U' R // Second block (9)
R' U R U2 R' L' U R U' L U // COLL (11)


Next: B' R' U2 B2 F U2 R2 B R' L' U2 L D' B U' L2 B2 L' U2 D R


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (May 23, 2022)

GRVigo said:


> CFOP 44 STM, 42 STM with cancellations
> 
> x' // Inspection
> L' F R2 D' B2 R' D2 U' // XCross (8)
> ...


// Nautilus-LSLL w/ a 4c commutator finish
L' U2 R2 U2 // Square
F U' L U B F2 // Square
R2 U2 S R2 S' R // Square
U2 M U M' U2 M U' M' // EODB
R' U R U' R' U M x D L U' L' D' L' D L U2 L' D' L U2 L // Everything cancelled so 1LLSLL?

Next: U2 F2 D2 F2 R' B2 D2 L2 R' B2 R F' D2 R D' U' L U B D2


----------



## traincubes (May 24, 2022)

gonna be funni and do belt method

B' D L' B D' B' F D' F' // Belt
L2 U' D' L2 // ES
U' D' L' R U2 L R' (F2 U2 F2 U2 F2) // CS
F R U R' U' F' Fw R U R' U' Fw' // U EO
(R U' R' U' R U R' U2 R U' R')2 // Corner Parity
U F R' F' Rw U R U' Rw' // U CO
z2
F U R U' R' F' // D EO
R U R' U R U2 R' // D CP
U' (R U' R' U') (R U R) D (R' U' R) D' (R' U2 R') U2 // D PLL
z2
U' F (R U' R' U') (R U R') F' (R U R' U') (R' F R F') U' // U PLL

Next: L2 R2 F L2 B L2 F' U2 R2 B R2 U' L2 F L F2 R' F' U' F2 R


----------



## tsmosher (May 24, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> // Nautilus-LSLL w/ a 4c commutator finish
> L' U2 R2 U2 // Square
> F U' L U B F2 // Square
> R2 U2 S R2 S' R // Square
> ...



x' y // Nauty-S
R2 l' U' S M U2 R' U2 x' // FB (9)
u' R' u' R' U R' E2 // 3QB (7/16)
R U' R2 // dBR (3/19)
r' U2 R2 U R2 U r // dFR (7/26)
U' R U R' U R U' R D R' U' R D' // CLL (13/39)
S' U' // EO (2/41)
S2 R2' S' R2 U' S R2' S' R2 U2 // L5EP (10/51)

Next: 
U' D' B D2 F' B L U R F2 D2 L2 D R2 U L2 F2 L2 B2 D'


----------



## Timona (May 25, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> Next:
> U' D' B D2 F' B L U R F2 D2 L2 D R2 U L2 F2 L2 B2 D'



*CFOP - Yellow Cross*
y // inspection
F' B R' U L' U L' D' // cross
U2 R U' R' // 1st pair
L' U L l U L' U' M' // 2nd pair
L F' L' F R' U2' R // 3rd pair
y' R U R' U R' F R F' // 4th pair
R U R' U R U L' U R' U' L // COLL
M2' U' M' U2 M U' M2' // PLL

53STM

*CFOP - White Cross*
x2 // inspection
D' U' L B R2 F2 D // cross
U r U2 R2 U' R2 U' r' // 1st pair
F2 L F2 L' // 2nd pair
y' U R' U' R // 3rd pair
U2 F U' R U R' U2' F' // 4th pair
U M' R' U' R U' R' U2 R U' M // OLL
R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U' // PLL

56STM

*Mehta-OS*
y z' // Inspection
S U' R2 U R D2 // FB
u' R2 u' R F' U F u' // 3QB
U2 S' R U' R' S // EOLE
U' R2 U R' U R U2 R' U R' // 6CO
R2 U R2' U2 R2 U R2' // Anti-APDR
U2 R' U' R U2 R' U' R2 U R' U D' R U2 R' D // PLLCS

53STM

*Next: B' F' U2 R2 D2 L2 B' R2 B F' R' D' R2 U' B' F U2 L2 D'*


----------



## OtterCuber (May 25, 2022)

Timona said:


> *Next: B' F' U2 R2 D2 L2 B' R2 B F' R' D' R2 U' B' F U2 L2 D'*



z' y'
U2 L F' R2 D L D'
R U' R' U R' U R U2 f R f'
U2' L' U2 L U' L' U L
U' R' F R F' R U' R'
y U2 R U2' R2' U' R2 U' R'
U F S' R U R' U' F' U S 
U' M2' U M U2' M' U M2' U

Next: U D F D2 F' R2 L D' L2 U F2 B2 U2 F2 D R2 D2 F' L'


----------



## Poorcuber09 (May 25, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> _Next: U D F D2 F' R2 L D' L2 U F2 B2 U2 F2 D R2 D2 F' L'_


_z U' R2 F' L F // cross
L U2 L' R2 B' R2 B // 1st pair
U' B' U' B // 2nd pair
U' R U' R2' F'R F' // 3rd pair
L' U' L U L' U L U2 F U F' // 4th pair
U F R U R' U' y' U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // OLL
U' F' U' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 // PLL

Next: D F' L' D B2 R2 F2 L2 D B2 D R2 L U2 B D' U' L2 U2_


----------



## OtterCuber (May 25, 2022)

Poorcuber09 said:


> _Next: D F' L' D B2 R2 F2 L2 D B2 D R2 L U2 B D' U' L2 U2_



x2 y
D F L D' R D L' U' L D U L' D
y' U R' U' R
y' U2' R U' R' U f R' f'
R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R'
U R' U' F' U F R
U' F (R U' R' U') (R U R' F') (R U R' U') (R' F R F') U2

Next: R2 B2 L F U' L' D2 F' R D2 R2 F' R2 U2 B' D2 F' B2 R2 F L2


----------



## Cubing Forever (May 26, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> R2 B2 L F U' L' D2 F' R D2 R2 F' R2 U2 B' D2 F' B2 R2 F L2


could be a good method actually: 38 STM
R' F D2 R B' //FB
U r' U r2 U' R U2 R2 //SS
U' M U2 R U' R' U2 M U M' //LP+EO
U2 M U2 M' //dM
U2 R' F2 r2 U' r' F r' F2 R U2 //ZBLL

Next: R2 B2 U R2 D L2 F2 D2 U' R2 U' B' L B F D B D F2 U' F2


----------



## OtterCuber (May 26, 2022)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: R2 B2 U R2 D L2 F2 D2 U' R2 U' B' L B F D B D F2 U' F2


x2 y'
U' R' D L F D
R' U2' R U R' U' R
y' U2 L' U L U' L' U' L
U R' U2 R U' f R' f'
U2' R U' R' U F' U' F
U R U2' R2' F R F' R U2' R' 
U M2' U M U2' M' U M2' U'

Next: U F2 D B2 L2 U' F2 D2 B2 R2 F D B2 R B U2 L2 F U


----------



## tsmosher (May 27, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> x2 y'
> U' R' D L F D
> R' U2' R U R' U' R
> y' U2 L' U L U' L' U' L
> ...



B' R' U D F U R2 (U D') R2 L // EOcross (10)
U l U2 R' U2 x // p1 (6/16)
R' U' R U' R' U' R // p2 (7/23)
R U R' U' R U R' // p3 (7/30)
L' U' L // LS (3/33)
U' R U R' U r' F R F' r U2 R' // COLL (12/45)
U' R2 U R2 S R2 S' U' R2 // EPLL (9/54)

NEXT: 
D2 B2 L2 D L2 U L2 B2 F2 U' L2 R2 B L D R' F L U' L B'


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (May 29, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> B' R' U D F U R2 (U D') R2 L // EOcross (10)
> U l U2 R' U2 x // p1 (6/16)
> R' U' R U' R' U' R // p2 (7/23)
> R U R' U' R U R' // p3 (7/30)
> ...


// My first attempt at HTA (any tips??)
U F B2 L B' R // EO + 3QB
D' U2 L D2 L' F2 U2 F2 L D' L' // DR
L2 U L2 U' D' R2 U F2 U2 R2 U // G3 Corners
M2 U' M2 U R2 U' M2 U // G3 Edges
R2 F2 r2 // CP
U B2 U' S2 U B2 U' S2 M2 D' L2 D M2 D' L2 D // 5 cycle
E' R2 E R2 // 3 cycle

Next: B R' U2 L' D2 R B2 L' D2 L' R2 B2 F' D U B L' F' U' R2 B'


----------



## tsmosher (May 29, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> // My first attempt at HTA (any tips??)
> U F B2 L B' R // EO + 3QB
> D' U2 L D2 L' F2 U2 F2 L D' L' // DR
> L2 U L2 U' D' R2 U F2 U2 R2 U // G3 Corners
> ...



x y
B' R2 U' S u2 R u r2 U r // FB (10)
E2 R' u U R' u2 R' u // 3QB (8/18)
R' U R U' R // dBR (5/23)
U' R U' R' U R U' R' // LS (8/31)
F R U R' U' F' // CLL (6/37)
S' U S' R2 S' R2 U' S2 r2 S' r2 U' // L5E, intuitive (12/49)

NEXT: L U2 B2 L2 R2 D' L2 R2 B2 R2 U' B2 R U B' U F' D F' D U


----------



## Timona (May 30, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: L U2 B2 L2 R2 D' L2 R2 B2 R2 U' B2 R U B' U F' D F' D U



*Mehta-OS*
y2 z x' // inspection
F E' U R U' R' M' U r2 // FB
u U' R2 U' R' u2 R U2 R' u U // 3QB
R' F R2 U R' U' F' // EOLE
U2 D R' U R D' U R' U2 R // 6CO
R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U' R2 // Anti-APDR
U R U' R' U R' D R2 D' R2 U2 R D R' D // PLLCS

*Next: L U2 F2 D2 L2 U2 B U2 F R2 F2 D2 F' R' B2 U B' F' U' B2 D'*


----------



## tsmosher (May 31, 2022)

Timona said:


> *Mehta-OS*
> y2 z x' // inspection
> F E' U R U' R' M' U r2 // FB
> u U' R2 U' R' u2 R U2 R' u U // 3QB
> ...



x y2
U' r' F U' r U' R' U r2 // FB (9)
U' R u2 R' u U R' u2 // 3QB (8/17)
R2 U2 R2 U' R' U2 R' // dBR & dFR (7/24)
U F R' F' R U R U' R // CLL & un-transform (9/33)
U S' U R' F R S R' F' R u2 // L5E (11/44)

NEXT: F' U R' D2 R2 D' F2 R2 U' R2 B2 U2 B2 D2 L' D2 B' U' F' L' F'


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 31, 2022)

Haven't posted for a while, so I might be a little rusty.


tsmosher said:


> NEXT: F' U R' D2 R2 D' F2 R2 U' R2 B2 U2 B2 D2 L' D2 B' U' F' L' F'


CFOP, 37 STM
x2 // Inspection
R' U D' B R U' R' U' R' F R // X-Cross
U L' U' L // F2L 2
U' f' L' f // F2L 3
U R' U2 R U' R f' U' f // F2L 4
U' R U R' U R U2 R' U // ZBLL
ACN

Roux, 41 STM
z2 // Inspection
D' F U2 B U' R' U R U' M F M' // FB & Square
U2 M2 r U r' // SB
U2 R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R // CMLL
U' M' U M' U2 M' U M' U' M2 U M U2 M' // L6E
ACN

ZZ-CT, 37 STM
z2 // Inspection
L' D B D2 F D L' D' // EO Cross
U M F2 M' L' U' L U R' U' R // F2L-1
y2 U R U R' U2 R U' R' U2 R F R' U R U' F' R' U // TTLL-
ACN

Mehta-TDR, 53 STM
z // Inspection
D2 R' U2 S' u2 U R U' r2 // FB
R u' R U2 R u2 F' U F E' // 3QB
R F' U2 F U R' // EOLE
R2 U R' U R U' R' U R U' R' U R' // TDR
U' R2 F' R U S' R U' R' f R f R f' U // ZBLL
ACN

Nautilus, 40 STM
z2 // Inspection
D' F U2 B U' R' U R U' M F M' // FB & Square
U R M U' M' R' // 2x2x2
F' U2 F U R U' R' // EOLS
U2 R' U' R F R2 D' R U R' D R2 U' F' U' // ZBLL
ACN

Hmmm, I guess I'm not _that_ rusty.

Next: F' D' R' B2 D2 L D2 B2 L2 F2 U2 F2 U2 L' D L F2 U' L U2 B2


----------



## tsmosher (Jun 1, 2022)

BenChristman1 said:


> Haven't posted for a while, so I might be a little rusty.
> 
> CFOP, 37 STM
> x2 // Inspection
> ...



// CFCE
R D' U' R2 B R' D2 // Xcross (7)
U' f' L' f L' B L B'
U2 R U' R' F U2 F'
U R U R' U R U' R' // F2L (23/30)
U R U2' r' F R' F' r U' R U' R' // CLL (12/42)
U' r U r' U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 r U' r' U // ELL (16/58)

NEXT: L2 D2 R2 B2 D2 U' B2 R2 B2 U' R' B R' B' D L2 B' L' U L2


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 3, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: L2 D2 R2 B2 D2 U' B2 R2 B2 U' R' B R' B' D L2 B' L' U L2



ZZ-a (kinda), 41 STM
F R' U D2 F D' R' L' U' R U' R2 U R L U' M F' l' U F' L F L U L2 U L U L' U L U L' // EO F2L
R U R' U R U2 R' U2 // ZBLL
ACN

Solving into a checker pattern, 53 STM (56 including solving it at the end)
D L' F' L' U' L D2 // X-Cross
L U' L' U2 f' L' f // F2L 2
U R U2 R' U f R' f' // F2L 3
R U' R' // F2L 4
U S' U' F R' F' R U R U' R' S // OLL
R U R' F' R U2 R' U2 R' F R U R U2 R' U2 // PLL
S2 M2 E2 // Solve
ACN

Next: U2 B R2 B L2 R2 F U2 L2 B D2 R2 U F' L2 R D' B' R2 U R'


----------



## tsmosher (Jun 3, 2022)

BenChristman1 said:


> ZZ-a (kinda), 41 STM
> F R' U D2 F D' R' L' U' R U' R2 U R L U' M F' l' U F' L F L U L2 U L U L' U L U L' // EO F2L
> R U R' U R U2 R' U2 // ZBLL
> ACN
> ...


x // Portico or smth
U' F R U' B' // EODB (5)
D' L (U D) L U L // partial 223 (7/12)
U2 R U2 R (U D') L' U L D R U' R' // NMF2L (13/25)
U' R U R' U R U2' R' r' F' r U' r' F2 r // COLL (15/40)
U' M2 U M U2 M' U L2 // EPLL (8/48)

Next: 
R' B2 L2 F2 R' D2 R D2 L D2 U2 B U2 L D R U F2 L' R


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 4, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> x // Portico or smth
> U' F R U' B' // EODB (5)
> D' L (U D) L U L // partial 223 (7/12)
> U2 R U2 R (U D') L' U L D R U' R' // NMF2L (13/25)
> ...


z2 y
//edges BNCU JLTA DVEP OC
//corners QCNA

[U:[F' E2 F,U][U F2:[M',F2 U2]]]//UF-UB-RB-UR-DB
[U' L F' L':[L',S']] //UF-LF-BL-DL-UL
[R:[U,M][R M U':[M,U']]]//UF-DF-DR-LU-FR
[U : [U, L E' L']]

[D : [R D' R', U']]
[U', R' D R]
[R U' R' U R U' R', D2]
U2 F R U' R' U' R U R' F' (R U R' U') (R' F R F') U2//Y perm parity

recon

Next: F' D B2 U' F2 L2 R2 D B2 D' U2 F2 L2 R B' F' U L' B U2 B'


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Jun 4, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> F' D B2 U' F2 L2 R2 D B2 D' U2 F2 L2 R B' F' U L' B U2 B'


// Lazy blockbuilding
D' R' F U' L2 D2 B' // 2x2x2
U2 L U F' U F' L2 // 2x2x3
F2 U2 M' U M // EO
y' U' R U' R' U' R' U2 R' // Square
U2 R' U2 R U' R' U' S' L2 S R S' L2 S // AB3c3e cancels into AB3c
F' U2 L D2 L' U2 L D2 L' F // Solve

Next: R D2 F' L2 B2 F D2 R2 B L2 R2 D2 L U2 B' D' F2 U' F2 L2 R


----------



## tsmosher (Jun 5, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> // Lazy blockbuilding
> D' R' F U' L2 D2 B' // 2x2x2
> U2 L U F' U F' L2 // 2x2x3
> F2 U2 M' U M // EO
> ...



x y // Nauty-S
f2 U' F2 U' R u R E' R2 u' M' E2 U' r2 u2 // F2L-2e (15)
R U' R' U' R' U' R U R' U2 R2 U2 R2 // F2L-1e (13/28)
U2 R U2 R' U2 R' F R F' // CLL (9/37)
U' S' U' S // DRS (4/41)
U' F U R U2 R' F' U' r' F2 r // ELL (11/52)

NEXT: F2 L D2 R' F2 D2 L D2 L' F2 U' R B' L B2 D L' U B


----------



## OtterCuber (Jun 5, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> x y // Nauty-S
> f2 U' F2 U' R u R E' R2 u' M' E2 U' r2 u2 // F2L-2e (15)
> R U' R' U' R' U' R U R' U2 R2 U2 R2 // F2L-1e (13/28)
> U2 R U2 R' U2 R' F R F' // CLL (9/37)
> ...



z2 y
R2 D2' R B U' F2
R' U' R U' R' U R
R U R'
y' L' U' L U' L' U L
U R U' R' U R U' R'
U2' r' D' r U' r' D r2 U' r' U r U r' 
U R' U2 R' D' R U' R' D R U R U' R' U' R U' // Rb

Next: R2 D2 R2 F2 D2 B' F2 R2 F D2 F2 U B L' R' U' B2 L F2 L2 D


----------



## tsmosher (Jun 5, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> z2 y
> R2 D2' R B U' F2
> R' U' R U' R' U R
> R U R'
> ...



z2
S' R' f R' F // FB (5)
u' R u' R // 3QB (4/9)
U R' // dBR (2/11)
U' R' U R' F R F' R U' R // dFR (10/21)
U R' U R U2 R' r' F R F' r // COLL (11/32)
U' S' U S // EO (4/36)
U R2 U' S R2 S' R2 U' S R2 S' R2 U2 // un-transform & L5EP (13/49)

Next:
R U' L' D2 L2 B' D2 U2 B D2 B2 R2 D2 F' L' F2 U2 B' D U' F


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jun 6, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> z2
> S' R' f R' F // FB (5)
> u' R u' R // 3QB (4/9)
> U R' // dBR (2/11)
> ...


Bad Petrus
y'
223: U B2 L U' F' U' R2 E F U F' U' R' U' R D' d2
EO: R F U R U' R' F'
Last 2 pairs: U2 R' U' R2 U2 R2
ZBLL: U2 R2 D' R U2 R' D R2 U R2 D' R U R' D R2
AUF: U'
STM 47
Next:F D F' D2 U2 B U2 F R2 U2 F D2 F2 U' B F2 U2 B2 L B2


----------



## Timona (Jun 6, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> Next: F D F' D2 U2 B U2 F R2 U2 F D2 F2 U' B F2 U2 B2 L B2



*Mehta-CDRLL*
z2 y' x' // inspection
U' R' F R L x' U' L U L' D // FB (10/10)
U R2 U R' u2 R2 U' R // Belt (8/18)
R' F R2 F' R' // EO (5/23)
R' D R' U R D' R // DCAL (7/30)
U R' U' R U' R' U R' D' R U R' D R2 // CDRLL (14/44)
U' S R2 S' R2 U' S R2 S' R2 U D' // L5EP (12/56)

56STM

*Mehta-6CP*
z2 y' x' // inspection
U' R' F R L x' U' L U L' D // FB (10/10)
U R2 U R' u2 R' E' // 3QB (7/17)
D' r U r' D // EOLE (5/22)
R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 6CO (7/29)
U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U' R2 // Anti-ADPR (8/37)
B2 U2 R2 U R2 U B2 R2 U2 R2 U' D2 // PLLCS (12/49)

49STM

*CFOP*
x2 // inspection
B' F U' F L R2 D2 // xcross (7/7)
y R' U R U' R' U' R // 2nd pair (7/14)
F R' F' R U R U R' // 3rd pair (8/22)
y' U2 M U r U' r' U' M' // 4th pair (8/30)
U' R U R' U' R' F R F' U' F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' // 1LLL (20/50)

50STM

*Next: U' F' R2 B2 U2 R B2 D2 U2 R B2 L2 F U' L2 U' L' B F2*


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Jun 6, 2022)

Timona said:


> U' F' R2 B2 U2 R B2 D2 U2 R B2 L2 F U' L2 U' L' B F2


// Lazy blockbuilding pt 2. (Ft. Trying to solve an AB3c3e1t, ends up as bad as you would expect)
z2 R' D B' R U // 2 Squares
D2 R2 D L' U' L' U2 L // Stuff
D' F' U2 F D // Edge
B U B' L' B2 R' U R U' L U R' U' R // AB3c3e1t
U' D' F D B2 D' F' D B D' S D B D' S' D // AB3e1t cancelling into AB3e
U F' E2 F U' F' E2 F U // 3e

Next: D L' F2 D2 L B2 R' B2 U2 B2 F2 R' D2 F D' B2 R2 B2 F L B


----------



## OtterCuber (Jun 7, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> Next: D L' F2 D2 L B2 R' B2 U2 B2 F2 R' D2 F D' B2 R2 B2 F L B



x2 y
D L' D' L' D' U' F
R U R' U2 R U' R'
L' U L U' L' U' L
y U' R' U' R
U2' R' F R F' U R U' R'
S' R U R' S R U' R'
U M2' U M U2' M' U M2' U

Next: D2 F2 R2 U2 B2 F' R2 F D2 R2 F' U2 R' F' L F2 U' B' U F' U2


----------



## Silky (Jun 7, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> Next: D2 F2 R2 U2 B2 F' R2 F D2 R2 F' U2 R' F' L F2 U' B' U F' U2



Snyder:

y' z2 D2 R F2 D R' B2 R L' B R F' R2 B2 // 2x2x3
y' F' R U2 R' // EO
y' R2 U2 R2 U' R' U2 R U2 R' // Right Block
U' R' U2 R' D' L F2 L' D R2 // Snyder LL
x' U2 R' U2 R' D R U2 R' D' R2 U2 // L3C
46 STM

Speed-Heise:

y' z2 D2 R F2 D R' B2 R L' B R F' R2 B2 // 2x2x3
y' F' R U2 R' // EO
y' R2 U2 R2 U' R' // F2L-1
R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // MaDi Last Slot
y' l' U' L' U R U' L U // L3C
38 STM

NEXT: R2 D2 B2 L2 B2 D' L2 B2 F2 D2 U B' U F R F2 R2 B' R B'


----------



## tsmosher (Jun 8, 2022)

Silky said:


> Snyder:
> 
> y' z2 D2 R F2 D R' B2 R L' B R F' R2 B2 // 2x2x3
> y' F' R U2 R' // EO
> ...



x
R' (U D') F' L D' L' D // EO Mixed Cross (7)
R U2 R2' U' M F r // p1&2 (7/14)
U' L2 U2 L' U' L U' L2 // p3 (8/22)
U' R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2 // p4 (8/30)
U R U R' U R U2 R' // COLL (8/38)
y M2 U M' U2 M U2 M2 U // L6EP (9/47)

NEXT: F D' F L2 F B' R D' F' D' L2 B2 D2 F2 U' B2 U B2 L2 B2


----------



## OtterCuber (Jun 8, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> x
> R' (U D') F' L D' L' D // EO Mixed Cross (7)
> R U2 R2' U' M F r // p1&2 (7/14)
> U' L2 U2 L' U' L U' L2 // p3 (8/22)
> ...



x2
D R' L2 B D L D2 L U' L'
R U2' R' U2 F' r U r'
R' U R2 U' R'
y U' (R U R' U')2
U' R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R'
U' (R U' R' U') (R U R' U) (R' D' R U' R' D) (R2 U R') 

Next: D2 B U L2 B U2 L D U2 L2 B U2 D2 B U2 R2 F2 B' U2 R2


----------



## hyn (Jun 8, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> Next: D2 B U L2 B U2 L D U2 L2 B U2 D2 B U2 R2 F2 B' U2 R2


y2 D F R2 D2 //Cross
L U2 L' U' R U R' //Pair 1
y' U R U' R' L U' L' //Pair 2
y' R' U' R U' R' U R //Pair 3
U' F' U' F U' R U R' //Pair 4
U2 R' U' F U R U' R' F' R //OLL
U' L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2 U2 //PLL

Next: U' B2 U' F2 D' R2 F2 D L2 D2 B' U L' R' B D' L2 F2 R' F2


----------



## Tom163 (Jun 9, 2022)

hydynn said:


> Next: U' B2 U' F2 D' R2 F2 D L2 D2 B' U L' R' B D' L2 F2 R' F2


y x
Cross: U' F R' F L2
F2L 1: R U R' U' R' U2 R F R' F' R
F2L 2: y' U2 R U R' 
F2L 3: L' U' L U' y' L' U' L
F2L 4: R U2' R' U2 R U' R
OLL: U' R' F R U R U' R2' F' R2 U' R' U R U R'
PLL: U' R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R2 D U' R' U R D'

Next: U2 L2 F' L2 R2 B' D2 L2 F L2 D2 B2 D' F' D L B' R2 B' U'


----------



## Silky (Jun 9, 2022)

Tom163 said:


> Next: U2 L2 F' L2 R2 B' D2 L2 F L2 D2 B2 D' F' D L B' R2 B' U'


Method: SSC

R' (F B) U2 Rw' U M U2 // Psuedo Pairs (7/7)
R U' R // SLS (3/10)
D' R2 U2 R2 U' R2 (U D) R2 D' R2 // Corners (10/20)
D M2 D' M' U2 M' D' // RD/LD Edges (7/27)
M2 U' M U' M U' M U2 M U' M' U2 M U2 M2 // L6E (15/42)

42 ETM

NEXT: B2 R' L' F U2 L' D2 R F D B2 L2 U R2 U F2 R2 F2 R2 D2


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 9, 2022)

Silky said:


> Method: SSC
> 
> R' (F B) U2 Rw' U M U2 // Psuedo Pairs (7/7)
> R U' R // SLS (3/10)
> ...



z2 y
//edges BECK JGTX TVMP VURC
//corners XOEJ QBHC

[L:[S',U'][L':[U,S']]]//UF-UB-LU-UR-LB
[L2 U' L:[U,M']] //UF-LF-RU-DL-FD
[U:[S R,R S][R S':[S',D2]]] // UF-DL-DR-BR-FR
[M2, U' R2 U] (M U' M' U')2

[D2 R : [U', R D' R']]
[R' : [U', R2 D' R2 D R2]]
[U D : [R D' R', U2]]
[R' : [U2, R' D' R]]

R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' //parity

recon
Next: F' D2 L2 R2 F2 R2 B' R2 D2 F D2 B D' U' R B' U' L F' L'


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Jun 11, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> z2 y
> //edges BECK JGTX TVMP VURC
> //corners XOEJ QBHC
> 
> ...


F' U' R D' U' M U // 1x2x3
L2 R U R2 D R' x' // 2x2x3
U2 L2 U F' L' B F L2 B' L // F2L-1
y' R U' R' F' U F2 R U R' U' F' // EOPair w/ a 4-flip but I'm lazy
U R U F U R' U' R F' R' // CPS - Ccw pair (I'm sorry but how does this monstrosity have 10.3 MCC)
U' R U R2 U' R2 U R U R' U' R U R U R U' R' U // TLS, except the batch solver was broken, so I looked up the 2GLL (bad case anyway)

Next: R2 B' U2 B D2 F L2 F2 R2 F D2 L' B2 L2 D' B' R F2 L2 F2


----------



## Silky (Jun 12, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> F' U' R D' U' M U // 1x2x3
> L2 R U R2 D R' x' // 2x2x3
> U2 L2 U F' L' B F L2 B' L // F2L-1
> y' R U' R' F' U F2 R U R' U' F' // EOPair w/ a 4-flip but I'm lazy
> ...


Previous Scramble: F' D2 L2 R2 F2 R2 B' R2 D2 F D2 B D' U' R B' U' L F' L'

Method: Snyder

y z2 L' U ( R' L ) D' F U' R' F2 L F // 2X2X3
y2 F' M F M' // EO
y' U R U R2 U2 R' U R U' R' U2 R U R' // RB
U2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // Bruno
L' U R U' L U R' U2 // Nikolas

46 ETM

Current Scramble: R2 B' U2 B D2 F L2 F2 R2 F D2 L' B2 L2 D' B' R F2 L2 F2

Method: SSC

z2 x' U M2 U' r ( D U ) M' // Psuedo Pairs
U R2 ( U' D ) R' D' R ( U' D ) r' // SLS
D' R2 U R2 ( U2 D2 ) R2 U' R2 ( U D ) R2 D' r2 // CP
U M' U2 M' D' M2 ( D' U2 ) M U' M U M2 // Cross Edges
M' U M' U2 M U M2 U M' U // ELL

47 ETM (with cancellation)

Next: F2 B U' D2 R' L D2 F' U2 R L2 U2 F2 L' U2 D2 L


----------



## OtterCuber (Jun 13, 2022)

Silky said:


> F2 B U' D2 R' L D2 F' U2 R L2 U2 F2 L' U2 D2 L



z' y
U L F' R D' R' D' L2' U L // orange xcross (FR)
y U R U' R' U R U' R' // FR
R' U2' R U' R' U R // BR
U' L F' L' F U2 L' U' L // FL
R U R' U R' F R F' R U2 R' // OLL 10
U' (R' D' R) U (R' D R) U (R' D' R) U2 (R' D R) U2 // Ab

Next: D' R B2 D2 L' R2 U2 B2 R D2 U2 F2 B L' F D U R' F' R2


----------



## V Achyuthan (Jun 13, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> D' R B2 D2 L' R2 U2 B2 R D2 U2 F2 B L' F D U R' F' R2


z2 y R' U R' F L U B' D L' // x-cross
U' L' U L2 F' L' F // 2nd pair + partial EO
y' L F' L' F L F' L' F y // 3rd pair + EO
U' R U' R' L2 U S U2 S' U L2 // Edges
x y' F R' U2 R F' R' F U2' F' R // ZBLL/3C
45 STM

Next : L' D2 R' D' F' U R U D R2 F2 D2 R2 U' L2 F2 D2 B R2


----------



## OtterCuber (Jun 13, 2022)

V Achyuthan said:


> L' D2 R' D' F' U R U D R2 F2 D2 R2 U' L2 F2 D2 B R2



y'
L F L D2 L' D'
y U' R U' R' L U2 L'
R' U2' R U' f R f'
U L' U L U2 L' U L
U' R U' R' U R U R'
R' U' R' F R F' U R
U' M' U' M2' U' M2' U' M' U2' M2' U2 

Next: B' D' B U R U L F' D2 R2 L2 D' B2 U B2 L2 U L2 B2 U


----------



## V Achyuthan (Jun 15, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> B' D' B U R U L F' D2 R2 L2 D' B2 U B2 L2 U L2 B2 U


x' y' U2 F' D L D R' L U' L' D F U2 F' D // x-cross
U2 R' U R U' f R f' // 2nd pair
D U2 R U R' D' // Pseudo pair
U2 R' L U L' U L U R U L' U R' U R U2 // ZBLL
45 STM

Next : D' L2 F L D' R' L2 D R' L2 F' U2 B' L2 B' D2 B L2 F' U2 F2


----------



## Swagrid (Jun 15, 2022)

V Achyuthan said:


> D' L2 F L D' R' L2 D R' L2 F' U2 B' L2 B' D2 B L2 F' U2 F2


z2 // orientation 
R2 D2 B2 F' D2 // 2x2x2
R' U' R' F2 U F' // 2x2x3
U' S R S' // EO-2
R2 U R // corners in D
R U' R2 U R U2 // make J
F' U F // EOCP
U R' U' R U R' U' // first pair
U' R U' R2 // setup
U' R U R' U R U2 R' U2 R U2 R U2 // second pair
U' R U R2 U2 R' U R' U2 R // third pair + co
U R' U' R U R R2 U R2 U2 R2 // 4th pair
U' R2 U R2 U' R' U R' // ending

RUPM, 80stm.
76 with cancellations

NEXT: R D' B2 L B R F B' D' B L U2 L B2 R U2 D2 R' F2 R B2


----------



## LukasCubes (Jun 15, 2022)

Swagrid said:


> z2 // orientation
> R2 D2 B2 F' D2 // 2x2x2
> R' U' R' F2 U F' // 2x2x3
> U' S R S' // EO-2
> ...


time to pull out my belt skills

x' D' R2 B' U L' B // Belt
F R U R' U' F' // CO
M D M' // EO
x2 R U R' U R U2 R' // CO/Finish Domino Reduction
U' r2 E F2 M' U2 M // Random Block
U' R2 U R2 U' R2 U' R2 // Finish Bottom Layer
S M2 S' u M2 u' M2 // Z-Perm PLL
U' D2 // AUF

46 moves belt method

next: D2 U2 L2 B2 F' L2 B U2 F U2 F U' L' D' B' F' U R F' L2 B2


----------



## RedstoneTim (Jun 17, 2022)

LukasCubes said:


> next: D2 U2 L2 B2 F' L2 B U2 F U2 F U' L' D' B' F' U R F' L2 B2


25 STM

U' f U2 S // COBelt-2e4c
E R2 U2 D' L' B2 L // COBelt
U R2 // CP
S' U' S M U2 M' U2 D M' U M U' // Edges

Next: D2 F L2 U2 B' L2 B' R2 U2 R2 B' D' F2 L D L' B R' D F2


----------



## OtterCuber (Jun 19, 2022)

RedstoneTim said:


> 25 STM
> 
> U' f U2 S // COBelt-2e4c
> E R2 U2 D' L' B2 L // COBelt
> ...


z2
L U' R2 F'
U' f' L' f
L' U2 L U2' F R' F' R
U2' R' U2' R U R' U' R
L F' L' F L' U' L
R U R' U R U2 R'
U' x R2 F R F' R U2 r' U r U2 x' U'

Next:
B' L2 U2 L2 B' R2 B D2 F R2 F2 R2 D' F L D' R U B2 R F


----------



## Timona (Jun 19, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> Next:
> B' L2 U2 L2 B' R2 B D2 F R2 F2 R2 D' F L D' R U B2 R F



z2 // inspection
L F' U2 B' D R' L2 U L U' L U L'// xcross
y R U2 R' U R U' R' // 2nd pair
L F' L' F L U L' // 3rd pair
y' U R U'R' U f' U' F U S // 4th pair
R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U' // PLL

51STM

*Next: D B2 D2 R F2 L' B2 R F2 L' U2 R2 B2 F' D' F R U2 B R' U'*


----------



## OtterCuber (Jun 19, 2022)

Timona said:


> z2 // inspection
> L F' U2 B' D R' L2 U L U' L U L'// xcross
> y R U2 R' U R U' R' // 2nd pair
> L F' L' F L U L' // 3rd pair
> ...


z2 y
U2 F' U2 R' F' (U R U' R')3 D L2 D2' B'
D2 U' (U R U' R')3 D2'
U R U2' R2' U' R
U R U' R' U F' U' F
R U2 R' U' R U' R'
U R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U

Next: D' F U2 F2 D U2 L2 F2 U2 L2 B2 U B2 F' R U' R2 B U' B2


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Jun 19, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> z2 y
> U2 F' U2 R' F' (U R U' R')3 D L2 D2' B'
> D2 U' (U R U' R')3 D2'
> U R U2' R2' U' R
> ...


// 10 minute lazy FMC
R' F2 D F2 U F' L' B2 L2 B' L' D' // A 2x2x2 and a square (12/12)
B2 R' @ U' R' B // F2L-1 (5/17)
L U' L' U' B L' B' L U2 // A frustratingly easy 4c2e (9/26)
// I want to use an alg somewhere to solve the edges while swapping two corners, to leave a 3c skeleton I'm gonna use the insertion finder, because I'm too lazy to stick post-it notes on my cube and find one myself.

@ = R' % U F2 D' L D' L' D2 F2 U' // A ZBLL that the insertion finder used to reduce to 3c (10-2/34)
% = R D' L D R' D' L' D // 3 cycle insertion in the middle of the insertion (8-5/37)

Final solution:
R' F2 D F2 U F' L' B2 L2 B' L' D' B2 R2 U F2 R D' L D R' D2 L' D2 F2 U2 R' B L U' L' U' B L' B' L U2 // 37

Next: R U' L2 U2 F2 L2 U R2 D2 F2 L2 B2 U B' L' U' B' D' U R2 U


----------



## tsmosher (Jun 21, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> // 10 minute lazy FMC
> R' F2 D F2 U F' L' B2 L2 B' L' D' // A 2x2x2 and a square (12/12)
> B2 R' @ U' R' B // F2L-1 (5/17)
> L U' L' U' B L' B' L U2 // A frustratingly easy 4c2e (9/26)
> ...



x y2
R S u2 M r' U2 R U r2 // FB (9)
R E' R E R2 u // 3QB (6/15)
U2 R2 U' R2' F R f' U' S // RB+EO (9/24)
R2 U (R' D' R) U (R' D R') U' R2 U' R2 // COLL (13/37)
U' S' U2 S U2 // L5EP (5/42)

NEXT: B' L U2 R' D2 L' B2 L' B2 L2 F2 D2 R F' R B' U F' L2 D2 L2


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Jun 25, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> B' L U2 R' D2 L' B2 L' B2 L2 F2 D2 R F' R B' U F' L2 D2 L2


// A weird little thing
B' L' B D2 R' F D F' // Belt
U' r' U2 R U R' U' R U R' U r // Orient mostly
x2 y' D R' D' R U2 R' D R // Corner "parity" fix
U' L' U' L U' L' U L U L F' L' F // Orient
U' R2 D U R2 D R2 U' D R2 D' U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U R2 U' R2 U2 R2 D' // F2L + OLL
x' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' // PLL

Next: L2 D B2 D2 B' D2 U2 B' L2 D2 B' R2 B2 R2 U' B' F' L' D2 B' D


----------



## Silky (Jun 28, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> // A weird little thing
> B' L' B D2 R' F D F' // Belt
> U' r' U2 R U R' U' R U R' U r // Orient mostly
> x2 y' D R' D' R U2 R' D R // Corner "parity" fix
> ...


Method: SSC

y2
R' U B ( D' U' ) Rw' R' // Psuedo Pair + Triplet (6/6)
U R ( U2 D2 ) Rw // OL5C (4/10)
D R2 D' R2 U2 Rw2 // Separation (6/16)
( U' D' ) R2 U' R2 ( U D ) R2 D' R2 // CP (8/24)
( U D' ) M D // DR+DL Edges (3/27)
M' U2 M U' M' U M U2 M' U' M' U2 M U2 // L6E (14/41)

NEXT: R2 F L' B2 D B2 D2 U F2 D R2 D' L2 D F' L R' U2 F2 U L'


----------



## tsmosher (Jun 29, 2022)

Silky said:


> Method: SSC
> 
> y2
> R' U B ( D' U' ) Rw' R' // Psuedo Pair + Triplet (6/6)
> ...



x2
u R' u' R r F r' // db (7)
U R U R' D R U R' (U D') r U2 r' L' U' L // L2P (15/22)
U' L' U' L U L F' L2' U' L U L' U' L U F // CLL (16/38)
M2 S' M2 S // fix centers (4/42)
U M' U' M2 U' M U2 M' U' M' U' // ELL (11/53)

NEXT: D B' U2 R' D2 R' U2 B2 D2 F2 R U2 L2 B2 U' B2 L' D2 B' L' U2


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 29, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> x2
> u R' u' R r F r' // db (7)
> U R U R' D R U R' (U D') r U2 r' L' U' L // L2P (15/22)
> U' L' U' L U L F' L2' U' L U L' U' L U F // CLL (16/38)
> ...


z2 y
//edges QMPG UJFV DC
//corners EBOJ WM

[U2 R D' M:[U',M]] //UF-LD-BR-FR-RU
[D F r' M:[D',M]]
[U, M U2 M]

[l' U' D' : [R D R', U2]]
[U R : [R D' R', U2]]
[R U R', D]

R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'//parity

recon


Next: F2 L2 U2 B2 F2 U' F2 L2 D' F2 D' B' L2 U2 F2 R' F' D' B F'


----------



## tsmosher (Jul 1, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> z2 y
> //edges QMPG UJFV DC
> //corners EBOJ WM
> 
> ...


z'
l' M' U S2 U L' u M' u // 2 squares (9)
L U' E2 L' U2 r S2 r' U f' L f // F2B (12/21)
U R U R' U R U r' F R' F' R // CLL (12/33)
U2 M' U2 M U M U' M' U2 M' // LSE (10/43)

NEXT: L' F R2 U2 F2 U B2 R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R' B' F2 D' B' L2 B


----------



## abunickabhi (Jul 2, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> z'
> l' M' U S2 U L' u M' u // 2 squares (9)
> L U' E2 L' U2 r S2 r' U f' L f // F2B (12/21)
> U R U R' U R U r' F R' F' R // CLL (12/33)
> ...


z2 y
//edges UEMC BKDV TJPB
//corners OQNX BFGC

r' S' L F L' S U' M' U R U' //UF-DB-LU-BR-UR
[F u:[R E,E R]] // UF-UB-LB-DF-DR
[R' D' F':[U2,M][M2,F]] //UF-DL-LF-FR-UB 

[D' : [D', R U R']]
[U D R D' : [U', R' D R]]
[F : [U2, R' D' R]]
[R : [R D R', U]]

recon

Next: R D B2 R2 F2 B' D' B' R' D' B2 L2 F2 B2 U2 D' L2 U' L2


----------



## Timona (Jul 2, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: R D B2 R2 F2 B' D' B' R' D' B2 L2 F2 B2 U2 D' L2 U' L2


CFOP FMC?

z2 y' // inspection
D2 L F2 R' y U R U' R' B D L2 // xxcross
y2 D' U R U' R' D // 3rd pair
U' F' U' F // 4th pair
U' R' U' R U R U R'U' R'U F R F' U' // 1LLL
36STM

*Next: L U2 B2 R2 D L2 R2 D B2 L2 D' F' U2 L B D B' F' U' F'*


----------



## abunickabhi (Jul 2, 2022)

Timona said:


> CFOP FMC?
> 
> z2 y' // inspection
> D2 L F2 R' y U R U' R' B D L2 // xxcross
> ...



z2 y
//edges RIND LEFT SPCT
//corners JHWF NUTH

[F' E' F':[E M',M' U2][M':[E F',M F]]] //UF-BD-FL-RB-DF
[F U' L' U:[L',E']] //UF-BL-LU-BU-DL
[U R S' R2:[F R',S2][S,R2]] //UF-RD-FR-UR-DL

[U R : [U2, R D R']]
[R' U' : [R U R', D']]
[U R : [D, R U' R']]
[U' D R' : [U', R' D R]]


recon
Next: L F' L' U2 F2 R' F2 R B2 F2 L' U2 R2 D' R' F2 U B F D'


----------



## Imsoosm (Jul 4, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> z2 y
> //edges RIND LEFT SPCT
> //corners JHWF NUTH
> 
> ...


U R2 U' L' F' B L2 D // cross
U2 B' R U B R' // first pair
U' S' L S // second pair
R' U R U' R' U' R // third pair
y M' U' L' U l L' U L // fourth pair
U' F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' // OLL
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PLL

Next: L B2 D' B2 D L2 U2 F2 D' F2 D B' L2 B' R' B L' F D


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jul 4, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Next: L B2 D' B2 D L2 U2 F2 D' F2 D B' L2 B' R' B L' F D


y // Inspection
F2 R' F L' B2 L D' L' U2 L2 U' D2 R D2 R2 U' L' F U' F' // F2L-1 [20/20 bad]
y' r' F2 r2 U' r' F y // LS [6/26]
r2' D' r U r' D r2 U' r' U' r // OLLCP [11/37]
R2 U' S' U2' S U' R2 // EPLL [7/44]

Next: B D R2 B2 F2 U2 F2 U F2 U F2 D' R2 F U L' F' L2 D R U


----------



## gsingh (Jul 5, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> z2 y
> //edges UEMC BKDV TJPB
> //corners OQNX BFGC
> 
> ...





Timona said:


> CFOP FMC?
> 
> z2 y' // inspection
> D2 L F2 R' y U R U' R' B D L2 // xxcross
> ...





Imsoosm said:


> U R2 U' L' F' B L2 D // cross
> U2 B' R U B R' // first pair
> U' S' L S // second pair
> R' U R U' R' U' R // third pair
> ...


ive finally figured out why you three have so many posts


----------



## Timona (Jul 5, 2022)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> Next: B D R2 B2 F2 U2 F2 U F2 U F2 D' R2 F U L' F' L2 D R U



D' F U L D' U' R U' R // xxcross
U' R U2 R' U' f' L' f // 3rd pair
U' R U2 R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
R2 U' S R2' S' R2 U R U' R U' R' U2 R U' // ZBLL
40STM

Alternate solution after xxCross
D' F U L D' U' R U' R // xxcross
L U L' U R U R' // 3rd pair
y2 U' R U' R' U2 F' U' F // 4th pair
U F U R U2 R' U R U R2 F' r U R U' r' U // ZBLL
41STM

*Next: U' B L B2 L2 D2 F2 D2 R F2 R2 U2 F2 U2 D' R2 U B' D2 L' F*


----------



## Timona (Jul 5, 2022)

gsingh said:


> ive finally figured out why you three have so many posts


Abunickabhi has been here since 2014. I and Imsoosm just type too much.


----------



## tsmosher (Jul 8, 2022)

Timona said:


> D' F U L D' U' R U' R // xxcross
> U' R U2 R' U' f' L' f // 3rd pair
> U' R U2 R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
> R2 U' S R2' S' R2 U R U' R U' R' U2 R U' // ZBLL
> ...



y z
F' R' B2 r E r U R' U' r2 // FB (10)
R U' R' U' u2 // 3QB (5/15)
R U2 R2 U' R2 F' U F // RB (8/23)
F R U R' U' R U' R' U R U R' F' // CLL (13/36)
U2 S R2 S' R U' R' S' R U R' S // untransform & L5E, intuitive (12/48)

NEXT: R2 L' B L2 F' B' U F2 R D L2 U2 D' B2 D' L2 U' F2 R2 L2


----------



## DynaXT (Jul 9, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: R2 L' B L2 F' B' U F2 R D L2 U2 D' B2 D' L2 U' F2 R2 L2



y // Inspection
R' D L2 U2 L' R' // X-cross? (6)
y' U' R U R' L' U' L // 2nd pair (7/13)
U L U L' U y' L' U' L // 3rd pair (8/21)
y R U R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair (7/28)
U L F' L' U' L U F U' L' // OLL (10/38)
M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U' M2 U' // PLL (8/46)

Next: B' D2 B2 R B2 U2 L2 U2 R' F2 R2 F2 D2 B' R2 U L2 F D B


----------



## abunickabhi (Jul 10, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> y // Inspection
> R' D L2 U2 L' R' // X-cross? (6)
> y' U' R U R' L' U' L // 2nd pair (7/13)
> U L U L' U y' L' U' L // 3rd pair (8/21)
> ...


z2 y
//edges RJEQ NFOX VKLB
//corners COAM FHBW RV

[U f' D:[M',D]] //UF-BD-LF-LU-LD
[U D R':[S' R,U2][U2 S,R]]
[u' R : [E, R2]] [U : [R' E2 R, U2]]

[U', R D' R']
[D : [R' D' R, U']]
[R B' R', F]
[R' D' R, U2]
[U : [D', R U' R']]

recon

Next: B2 R B2 D R2 U' F2 L2 B2 L2 D2 R2 D' R' D L B U2 R' F L'


----------



## tsmosher (Jul 17, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> z2 y
> //edges RJEQ NFOX VKLB
> //corners COAM FHBW RV
> 
> ...



z2
B u' F' M' U2 R' U' r2 // FB (8)
u' R u U R u f R f' u // 3QB + dFR (10/18)
U R2 U2 R U R' U R2 // dBR (8/26)
U' R U R' U R U r' F R' F' r // CLL (12/38)
U' F R U R U' R2' F' R U R U R' U2 R' u2 // ELL (16/54)

NEXT: D2 F2 D2 F2 R2 B2 D' L2 U' R2 B2 D' F L D L' U' R2 D2 U B2


----------



## Brest (Jul 17, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: D2 F2 D2 F2 R2 B2 D' L2 U' R2 B2 D' F L D L' U' R2 D2 U B2



z2
U D' L' U2 R' U L' U' L'
y U L U L'
R U' R2' F R F'
U2 R' F' U F R
U R' F' R U' R' D R U2 R' D' U' R' F R U R U'

Next: L2 D' R2 D U B2 R2 D L2 U F2 L' F D B' U B2 F2 U' R D U'


----------



## tsmosher (Jul 20, 2022)

Brest said:


> z2
> U D' L' U2 R' U L' U' L'
> y U L U L'
> R U' R2' F R F'
> ...


x2 y
B r R U r' U M // FB (7)
u2 R' u' R2 u' R2 u // 3QB (7/14)
R' U R' U' R // dBR (5/19)
U2 R U R' U' R U R' // LS + CLL (8/27)
R F R S' R' F' R S2 R2 S' // L5E (10/37)

NEXT: 
L' U L U2 F2 L2 F2 R' B2 R D2 U2 R' B' U' R' B2 R2 F' D2


----------



## hyn (Jul 20, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> L' U L U2 F2 L2 F2 R' B2 R D2 U2 R' B' U' R' B2 R2 F' D2


R' F U' F B2 R' L // Cross (7/7)
R U' R' L U2 L' // 1st pair (6/13)
U2 R U' R' // 2nd pair (4/17)
y U L U' L' // 3rd pair (4/21)
U Rw U' R' U R U Rw' // 4th pair (8/29)
F R U R' U' F' // OLL (6/35)
U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U2 // PLL (18/53)

Next: U2 B L2 B2 F' U2 B' L2 F U2 L2 R U2 L B U F2 L2 B' L'


----------



## LukasCubes (Jul 22, 2022)

hyn said:


> R' F U' F B2 R' L // Cross (7/7)
> R U' R' L U2 L' // 1st pair (6/13)
> U2 R U' R' // 2nd pair (4/17)
> y U L U' L' // 3rd pair (4/21)
> ...


this is just to show the potential fpr waterroux

x2 F' U B2 R D // FB (5/5)

R U' R U' r' U r2 U2 r2 F' r U' r' F2 r // SB Cencelled into CMLL (15/20)

U2 M U2 M' U // Solve 2 Edges (5/25)

x M' U' M' U M U' M U' M U2 M U2 M // L5E 1 look (11/36)

total 36 moves

next: F D2 L' F2 R2 D' F U R U2 R' U2 R U2 F2 R' L' U' D2


----------



## Timona (Jul 22, 2022)

LukasCubes said:


> next: F D2 L' F2 R2 D' F U R U2 R' U2 R U2 F2 R' L' U' D2


z2 // Mehta-APDR
U L U' R' F R' D L U2 L D L2 D2 // FB+1
u R2' U' R u' // 3QB
R' U' R U R U2 S' U S // EOLE
R U R' U' R2 U' R2 U' R U R' //6CO
U2 u R2 u' R2 F2 u' F2 u F2 U' R2 D' // idk what to call this

The ending is basically a setup cancelled into R2-T perm

*Next: F' D2 B' U' R' L F2 D' R U2 B D2 R2 B2 D2 R2 F2 B L2 B2*


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Jul 22, 2022)

Timona said:


> Next: F' D2 B' U' R' L F2 D' R U2 B D2 R2 B2 D2 R2 F2 B L2 B2


Cross: U D' B' R U
Pair 1: x y R U2 R' U L' U2 L U' F U F'
Pair 2: y2 U F U' F' U y' R' U2 R U R' U' R
Pair 3: F2 R' F2 R
Pair 4: y' U R U' R' U' F' U F
OLL: F' r U R' U' r' F R
1st Look PLL: U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'
H Perm: M'2 U' M'2 U'2 M'2 U' M'2

Next: B D' B2 U2 L B2 R D F L2 U F2 U' B2 D2 R2 U2 R2 F2 R2

Can someone test my solve to make sure I don't have typos or anything? I don't trust myself.


----------



## DynaXT (Jul 22, 2022)

Noob's Cubes said:


> Can someone test my solve to make sure I don't have typos or anything? I don't trust myself.


It works, you did it right.


----------



## Timona (Jul 22, 2022)

Noob's Cubes said:


> Can someone test my solve to make sure I don't have typos or anything? I don't trust myself.


It's fine, don't worry


Noob's Cubes said:


> H Perm: M'2 U' M'2 U'2 M'2 U' M'2


I think this alg is written M2' instead of M'2


----------



## tsmosher (Jul 22, 2022)

Noob's Cubes said:


> Cross: U D' B' R U
> Pair 1: x y R U2 R' U L' U2 L U' F U F'
> Pair 2: y2 U F U' F' U y' R' U2 R U R' U' R
> Pair 3: F2 R' F2 R
> ...


x2 y // Roux
U B2 u r u' r' u2 // FB (7)
r U r U r' U' r R U' R' U' R U R' // SB (14/21)
U2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // CLL (10/31)
U M U' M U' // LSE (5/36)

NEXT: U F2 D B2 U2 B2 U' B2 F2 R2 B R U L2 D' F U R' B U


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 23, 2022)

z2
R' D L D R' D 
U F U F' U' R' U' R 
L U2 L' U' L U2 L'
L' U' L U' R U2 R' 
U' F U F' U F' r U r' 
U R' F R U R' F' R F U' F'
U2 (V-perm)

Sadge because of the V-perm.

Next:
D2 R U2 F' R' F U B2 L' F B D2 L2 B' R2 F' R2 F2


----------



## abunickabhi (Jul 23, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> z2
> R' D L D R' D
> U F U F' U' R' U' R
> L U2 L' U' L U2 L'
> ...


z2 y
//edges JRQE OBNV XCKB
//corners MVTU

[U2 R' F':[M,F D' F]] //UF-LF-BD-LD-LU
[U:[S2,S R][S,D2]] //UF-RF-UB-RB-DR
[U L F' U:[M,F]] //UF-FD-UR-LB-UB

[R': [R D' R' D, F']]
[U2 R B : [R' U R, D]] //dont know the UBL alg

recon

Next: D' R2 F' R' U2 D' B' U B2 D' F2 U L2 U R2 D R2 B2 R


----------



## abunickabhi (Jul 23, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> You didn't post a solution


I posted it, U2 F' M2 F D' M' U S' D S U M'.


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 23, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: D' R2 F' R' U2 D' B' U B2 D' F2 U L2 U R2 D R2 B2 R


z2 L' F L B2 R F2 B2 
U R U' R' y R' U2 R 
U L U L' F R' F' R 
U L U L' U' L U L' 
y' U' R U2 R' U' R U R' 
U R' F' R (L' U' L U) R' F R 
U M2 U M' U2 M U M2

Next: R F U B2 L2 R2 D R2 F2 U' R2 U R2 B' U2 L2 F2 U' L' U2


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Jul 23, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> z2 L' F L B2 R F2 B2
> U R U' R' y R' U2 R
> U L U L' F R' F' R
> U L U L' U' L U L'
> ...


x2 y // inspection
D R' B U' L' B U' L U2 L' D2 //XCross LB
L' U' L F R' U F' R //Multislotting RF RB
F' L F L' y' R U' R' // Last pair LF
F R' F' Rw U R U' Rw' //OLL 25
U' x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 B2 // Aa Perm

Next: D B D R' B2 U B U' D2 R2 B' L2 F U2 D2 L2 B' L2 F L2


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 23, 2022)

x' R' B2 U2 F2
R U R' y' L U2 L'
y' (R U R' U') (R U R') U2 y R U R'
U2 F U' F' y' L U' L'
R U2 R' U R' F R F'
U2 r' F R F' r U R'
U' x R2 F R F' R U2 r' U r U2 x' U'

Next: U' B2 U2 L2 R B2 D2 B2 U2 F2 U' R' B2 D B' F' D U'


----------



## abunickabhi (Jul 23, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> x' R' B2 U2 F2
> R U R' y' L U2 L'
> y' (R U R' U') (R U R') U2 y R U R'
> U2 F U' F' y' L U' L'
> ...


z2 y
//edges IKPN RDQG EF
//corners JXRS OE

[F' E':[F',E2][R2,E]] //UF-FL-LB-FR-RB
[M2 U' M:[U,S]] //UF-BD-DF-LD-RU
[L' U' L U, M']

[U R' : [F2, R D' R' D]]
[U' R' : [R' D R, U]]
[R D U' : [R' D R, U2]]

R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R //parity

recon

Next: B2 F2 L' B2 L2 F2 D2 B2 L U2 B2 L' B' R2 F R' B L2 U' R F


----------



## Imsoosm (Jul 23, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> z2 y
> //edges IKPN RDQG EF
> //corners JXRS OE
> 
> ...


y2 // inspection
U L U L' U L U L' F R' // xcross
D R' U R U' R' U R D' // second pair
R' U' R U' L' U' L // third pair
R' U2 R U2 S' R' U R S // fourth pair (@IsThatA4x4's S insert back slot to avoid dot OLL)
L' U' L U' L' U2 L F' L' U' L U F // OLL
U R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U2 // PLL

Next: B2 L' F' U2 D2 F2 D' B' R' F2 U' D2 R2 L2 F2 D F2 B2 U' B2


----------



## abunickabhi (Jul 23, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> y2 // inspection
> U L U L' U L U L' F R' // xcross
> D R' U R U' R' U R D' // second pair
> R' U' R U' L' U' L // third pair
> ...


z2 y
//edges OQMF ALDI SR
//corners OAJX SB

[R S' R2 U',S R' U'] //UF-RF-LD-BR-BU
[U2 L':[U,M' S]] //UF-UL-BL-DF-FL
(M D' M' D')2

[U' : [U', R D' R']]
[U R' : [F2, R D' R' D]]
[R F' R' U : [R D R', U2]]

R2 F R U R U' R' F' R U2 R' U2 R U //parity

recon

Next: L2 D' F2 R2 U' B2 U2 L2 R2 U2 F D2 L2 B2 R D2 R2 F' L U'


----------



## Timona (Jul 23, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: L2 D' F2 R2 U' B2 U2 L2 R2 U2 F D2 L2 B2 R D2 R2 F' L U'


*Mehta-APDR*

y // Inspection
L' U' F D U' L2 U2 L' D // FB
u R U' R' u R U' R' u R2 U R // Belt
U2 S' U S // EO (amogus)
U2 R U D' R U R' D U2 R' // 6C0
U' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U' R2 D' // APDR
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // PLL

Recon

*Next: R' F2 D2 R2 U R2 F' U2 R D2 B2 L2 B D2 F R2 U2 D2 F' D2 L2*


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 23, 2022)

z2
F2 L F U' F R' U' F' l U l'
U L U' L'
d' R U2 R' U' R U R'
y2 R U2 R' U' R U R'
F (R U R' U')2 F'
y (U-PERM FROM THE BACK)

Next: 
R' F B2 R2 U B' U F2 R' D2 L2 B2 U F2 L2 B2 U2 L2 D


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Jul 23, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> L2 D' F2 R2 U' B2 U2 L2 R2 U2 F D2 L2 B2 R D2 R2 F' L U'


// I don't know either
U F' R L2 U2 F' // EO
R U L U' L D2 R U R2 D' R U2 R' D R2 U' R // getting to DR badly
L2 U' R2 U F2 U2 R2 U R2 // Corners
F2 E2 F2 L2 U2 L2 U2 L2 // Fix belt preserving stuff
D' R2 U S M U M' U2 S' R2 // Finish

Next: U' D' L2 B U R2 L' F R2 U' L2 U' B2 U' F2 R2 D2 F2 D F




Imsoosm said:


> R' U2 R U2 S' R' U R S // fourth pair (@IsThatA4x4's S insert back slot to avoid dot OLL)


While I did come across this trick by myself, I'm pretty sure I'm not the first. After discovering it I found it a while back in one of brian sun's older videos, so it seems like it's known relatively well
Basically I don't need credit for it I was just messing around with the cube one time 

Edit: are you joking _double ninja'd what is my luck_


----------



## abunickabhi (Jul 24, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> z2
> F2 L F U' F R' U' F' l U l'
> U L U' L'
> d' R U2 R' U' R U R'
> ...


z2 y
//edges EGFD RLVT IPMB
//corners CBXT UHSF MC

[U F2:[U',M'][U',M']] //UF-LU-RU-BU-DF
D M D l' S' R F R' S L D //UF-BD-BL-DR-DL
[R U':[S',U2][U R:[E,R2]]] //UF-FL-FR-BR-UB


[R2 :[B2, R F R']]
[R2 U R2 U' R2, D2]
[R : [U' L' U, R2]]
[U' R' U : [D, R U' R']]
[D : [U, R' D' R]]

recon

Next: U2 R' B D' F2 D L2 D' R2 U' L2 D' R2 F' R' B' R' D2 L D'


----------



## Imsoosm (Jul 24, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: U2 R' B D' F2 D L2 D' R2 U' L2 D' R2 F' R' B' R' D2 L D'


z2 // inspection
R U' D R' U' R' F u // cross
U L' U2 L U L' U' L // first pair
U2 L U L' // second pair
y U' L' U L U' L' U' L // third pair
R' F R F' R U' R' // fourth pair
U r U R' U R U2 r' // OLL
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // PLL

Next: U' F' D2 B' U2 F D2 L2 F' R2 F' R2 L' D U' L2 F' L2 F2 L


----------



## Timona (Jul 24, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Next: U' F' D2 B' U2 F D2 L2 F' R2 F' R2 L' D U' L2 F' L2 F2 L



*CFOP*
y' // inspection
D2 L D F' U2 R' U2 R' F R // xxcross
R' U' R U' R' U2 R' F R F' R // 3rd pair
U' L' U L // 4th pair
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PLL

Recon (40 STM)

*Mehta-6CP*
y' // inspection
D2 F' R U R' U2 L D2 // FB+1
R2 U2 R' u' U F R F' U2 R' // 3QB+EO
U' R' U' R U2 D R' U' R D' // 6CO
U2 R2 U2 R2 // 6CP
U2 R U R' U R' U' R' U' R2 U2 R U // L5EP

Recon (45 STM)

*Next: R F B2 U' F' B' R D2 R2 L2 D' L2 B2 D2 F2 B2 D R2 B2 R' D2*


----------



## Imsoosm (Jul 24, 2022)

Timona said:


> Next: R F B2 U' F' B' R D2 R2 L2 D' L2 B2 D2 F2 B2 D R2 B2 R' D2


D' R D' R' L' U' L U L U L' u' // xcross
R U' R' // second pair
y' L U2 L' U' L U L' // third pair
F' U' F // fourth pair
L' U' L U' L' U2 L F' L' U' L U F // OLL
U2 x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 l2 F // PLL

Next: D2 F' B' D R L2 U' B2 U2 F2 R' D2 L2 U2 R D2 L' D2 U F


----------



## Silky (Jul 26, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Next: D2 F' B' D R L2 U' B2 U2 F2 R' D2 L2 U2 R D2 L' D2 U F


Method: SSC-EZD

x' S U2 R' U -- Psuedo Pair + Triplet (4)
R (U D) R U' R (U' D) r' -- OL5C (7/11)
D F2 D' R2 -- Corner Separation (4/15)
L2 U L2 U' L2 U L2 U L2 U2 L2 -- Corner Permutation (11/26)
M' (U' D) M U2 M U' M' -- EOS (7/33)
M2 S D2 M' U M2 D' M D2 S -- EZD (10/43)

Been in the mood to generate Edge Orientation and Separation (EOS) and EZD Parity algs. 

Next: B F2 L2 B R2 F' U2 F U2 R2 D2 B' D' L2 B U F2 U2 L' F L2


----------



## Neuro (Jul 28, 2022)

Silky said:


> Method: SSC-EZD
> 
> x' S U2 R' U -- Psuedo Pair + Triplet (4)
> R (U D) R U' R (U' D) r' -- OL5C (7/11)
> ...


Method: 2GR

x' y f2 U' f U2 S2//EOPair
U' R F2 U F2//CPLine
U2 R u2 U R2 u U R2 E' R2 u2 r2//2x2x3
U2 R U' R U R//F2L
U R U R' U R U2 R2 U2 R U R' U R U//2GLL (43 STM)

R2 U' L2 D' B2 R2 U' L2 F2 D' B F' U' F L D' L D2 R U


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 28, 2022)

Neuro said:


> R2 U' L2 D' B2 R2 U' L2 F2 D' B F' U' F L D' L D2 R U


Petrus, 44 STM (41 w/ cancellations)
U' L2 U B // 2x2x2
U F' R' U' R f' U f // 2x2x3
U' R' F R F' U' F L' U' L // EO
y' U' R U' R' U R (U' R') // F2L
(R U2) R' U' R U' R' // OLL
M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 // PLL
ACN

Next: L' B' R2 U2 L U F U L' U R2 U' B2 D F2 R2 L2 D' R2 U'


----------



## Timona (Jul 28, 2022)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next: L' B' R2 U2 L U F U L' U R2 U' B2 D F2 R2 L2 D' R2 U'



*CFOP*
x2 // inspection
R2 L2 F D' L U R' U R // xCross
U' R L' U L R' // 2nd pair
y' R' U2 R // 3rd pair
y' U' R U2 R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
U R U R' U' R' F R F' // OLL
U' R2 U' S' U2' S U' R2 U' // PLL

44STM, recon

*Next: B' L2 R2 D2 F' D2 R2 F D2 B2 R2 F' D' B F2 R U R2 F D2 B*


----------



## abunickabhi (Jul 30, 2022)

Timona said:


> *CFOP*
> x2 // inspection
> R2 L2 F D' L U R' U R // xCross
> U' R L' U L R' // 2nd pair
> ...


z2 y 
//edges VOFE NDUL QGKB
//corners UTES IV

[U F':[U,S'][U,S']] //UF-DR-RF-BU-LU
[F R2 F' E':[M',F2][F R2 F',E]] //UF-RB-DF-DB-BL
[U F L' U2:[L',E']]//UF-LD-RU-LB-UB

[R B : [D, R' U R]]
[R U D : [R' D' R, U2]]
[D' R' U : [D, R U' R']]

recon

Next: F2 D' L2 D R2 B2 D B2 D' U2 B2 L' D' F' L2 R' B' D2 U B2 F


----------



## Brest (Jul 30, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: F2 D' L2 D R2 B2 D B2 D' U2 B2 L' D' F' L2 R' B' D2 U B2 F



y x2
R' D U2 R' F
L U' L' D2 L' U' L u
L U' L'
U R' U R U' R' U' R
U' R' U' R U' R' U F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U R U'

Next: F2 R2 D F2 D2 B2 R2 B2 D' R2 U B U' F2 L' F2 R B D F L U'


----------



## Timona (Jul 30, 2022)

Brest said:


> Next: F2 R2 D F2 D2 B2 R2 B2 D' R2 U B U' F2 L' F2 R B D F L U'


*CFOP*
z2 // inspection
F' R' D U R' F // cross
U2 R' F R F' R' U' R // 1st pair
U2 L' U' L2 U L' // 2nd pair
U R U' R' U' L' U' L // 3rd pair
U2 F' U F // 4th pair
U' F R U R' U' F' R' U' R' F R F' U R U // ELL

Reconstruction

*Next: U2 B2 R D2 F2 R' U2 F2 R' F2 D2 F2 D B L2 R2 U' F2 U R2 F*


----------



## Brest (Jul 30, 2022)

Timona said:


> *Next: U2 B2 R D2 F2 R' U2 F2 R' F2 D2 F2 D B L2 R2 U' F2 U R2 F*



x2 y
D' M2 D R'
D' R U' R'
u' U' R U R' U R U' R' D2
d R U R'
f R U R' U' f' U L' U' L
U' R' U2 R U R' U R U' R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2 U2

Next: U L2 B2 D B2 F2 D2 L2 D B2 U L' B2 F2 U2 F' D' F' R' L2 D U


----------



## Silky (Jul 31, 2022)

Brest said:


> Next: U L2 B2 D B2 F2 D2 L2 D B2 U L' B2 F2 U2 F' D' F' R' L2 D U



Method: SSC-M

y (U' D) M2 (D' U) M // Pseudo Pair + Triple (4)
(U2 D) R (U' D) R // OL5C (4/8)
U2 R2 U (R r) // CTL (5/12)
D2 F r2 U' F' R2 F U r2 F' // CP (10/22)
D' M' D' M D' // DL + DR (5/27)
M2 U' M' U' M U' M' U2 M' U' M' U2 M2 U2 M' // L6E (15/42)

Next: L F D' F2 U L2 D' B2 L2 D R2 D' R2 D F' D2 R' U F' R2


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jul 31, 2022)

Silky said:


> Next: L F D' F2 U L2 D' B2 L2 D R2 D' R2 D F' D2 R' U F' R2


ECE (I don't know the name of the different variants):
y2 // inspection
L' F D2 R' // Pseudo pairs (4/4)
U M U M' // EO + pair creation (4/8)
U2 R' U' D' R2 U R // SLS (7/15)
l2 d' R2 E' R' U R' U' R u' R2 F' U F // 6CP (14/29)
U' M U2 M U' M2 U2 // L6E (7/36)
36STM

Very happy with this solution. One of, if not the, most beautiful solutions I've ever done. Everything was intuitive except for SLS. CP is multiple cancellations into the wide-u variation of Ga which permutates multiple edges to give a favorable L6E. EO+pair creation was pure luck and it took me an odd amount of time to see. SLS is objectively better and more efficient than WV with little exploration. Pseudo pair was pretty easy as there were a lot of orientated corners. L6E is a very easy UR/UL case with a predictable 4c skip.

Next: D B L2 F' U B U D' L D2 F2 U R2 B2 U F2 L2 U2 B2 R2


----------



## abunickabhi (Jul 31, 2022)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> ECE (I don't know the name of the different variants):
> y2 // inspection
> L' F D2 R' // Pseudo pairs (4/4)
> U M U M' // EO + pair creation (4/8)
> ...


z2 y
//edges BIRK OVGN TDAQ
//corners ETCM BVUH

[U2,F' E F][F' E:[F M,M F]] //UF-UB-FL-BD-LB
[E F R:[R,E']] //UF-RF-DR-RU-RB
[R' F' : [R' S' R, F2]] [U, L' E' L]

[R : [R D' R', U2]]
[D : [R' D' R, U]]
[U' D : [R D R', U2]]
[R : [U' L' U, R2]]

recon

Next: R2 D' R2 D L2 D U2 R2 U' B2 D' F' U L' D2 R B F2 R2 U2 B'


----------



## Silky (Jul 31, 2022)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> ECE (I don't know the name of the different variants):
> y2 // inspection
> L' F D2 R' // Pseudo pairs (4/4)
> U M U M' // EO + pair creation (4/8)
> ...


Excited to see more SSC/ECE solves  There's a mistake on 6CP, Dw' not Dw.


----------



## Brest (Jul 31, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: R2 D' R2 D L2 D U2 R2 U' B2 D' F' U L' D2 R B F2 R2 U2 B'



y
U' F' R' F
U' L' U L'
D2 R' D'
R' U R
U' R U' R' y' U' R' U' R
U L' U L
y' U' R U R' F' r F R' U R F' r' F U'

Next: B2 U B2 F2 D' F2 D2 L2 U' R2 D R' L' D R F' U F L' D' R


----------



## tsmosher (Aug 1, 2022)

Brest said:


> y
> U' F' R' F
> U' L' U L'
> D2 R' D'
> ...



U2 R' U' S2 r' U2 r2 // FB (7)
E' U' R' u // 3QB (4/11)
R U R U' R2 // RB (5/16)
U r' F' r U r U' r' F // CLL (9/25)
S' U' S // EO (3/28)
M2 U2 M U M2 U M2 U M // EPLL (9/37)
U' R2 // AUF & untransform (2/39)

NEXT: D2 R2 F' L2 U2 B' R2 U2 B' D2 F L B' R2 F' L' B' U L D'


----------



## Brest (Aug 1, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: D2 R2 F' L2 U2 B' R2 U2 B' D2 F L B' R2 F' L' B' U L D'



L2 D' L' D L
R U' R' U' R d' L' U' L
R F' U' F2 R2 F'
U' R' U2 R U R' U' R
R U' R' U' R U R D R' U2 R D' R' U' R' U2

Next: L2 D F2 D' R2 U2 R2 U L2 F2 U' L' B' R L F' L2 B F U L


----------



## abunickabhi (Aug 6, 2022)

Brest said:


> L2 D' L' D L
> R U' R' U' R d' L' U' L
> R F' U' F2 R2 F'
> U' R' U2 R U R' U' R
> ...


z2 y
//corners QDIO ASFH
//edges OGQI KBXA UE

[U' R' F':[D M',M' D]] //UF-RF-RU-LD-FL
[F' E F,U F2][U:[M',U]]//UF-LB-UB-FD-UL
[D : [S, L F' L']]


[D' R D : [U, R' D' R]]
[R, U' L U]
[U' : [R B R', F2]]
[R B' R', F]

[R U R' U: R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'] U2 //parity N perm

recon

Next: R2 L2 U2 D2 L B D' B2 U2 R2 L' F2 R U2 R F2 U2 B L2


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 6, 2022)

x' // inspection
L F' D' L' U' L' U R L' U2 L R // XXCross
U R U' R' f R f' // 3rd pair
y' U R' U2 R U2R' U R // 4th Pair
U l' U2 L U L' U' L U L' U l // OLL
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // PLL
U2 // AUF

reconstruction

Next: U R2 D' L2 D2 F2 U' L2 R2 D' B' R F2 L U2 F D2 U2 F2 R2


----------



## Brest (Aug 6, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> Next: U R2 D' L2 D2 F2 U' L2 R2 D' B' R F2 L U2 F D2 U2 F2 R2



y'
L' U2 L D2 R u
R2 r' U r' U R'
U M2' U2 r' U' r
F' r U r' U2' r' F2 r
U' M' U' M
U M U2 M' U'
M U2 M U2 M2' U'

Next: B2 F2 R2 L2 U' F2 D' U' F2 L2 U B' R' B' R2 U2 R2 F' D L U R'


----------



## Neuro (Aug 8, 2022)

Brest said:


> y'
> L' U2 L D2 R u
> R2 r' U r' U R'
> U M2' U2 r' U' r
> ...


FMC, 30 HTM

Skeleton (pre-moves = D' U'):
L' D B' R2 F//3 Pairs and EO (5/5)
R' D' B2 L' U2//Pseudo 2x2x3 (5/10)
R2 D' R D R' D2 R' D2//Pseudo AB5C (8/18)

Insertions:
L' D B' R2 F
R' D' B2 L' U2
-(U' L2 U R2 U' L2 U R2)-
R2 D' R D -(D L D' R2 D L' D' R2)- R' D2 R' D U'

Cancellation, Final Solution:
L' D B' R2 F R' D' B2 L' U L2 U R2 U' L2 U D' R D2 L D' R2 D L' D' R D2 R' D U'

Alternatively, a 35 HTM linear solution using the skeleton:
L' D B' R2 F//3 Pairs and EO
R' D' B2 L' U2//2x2x3
R2 D' R D R' D2 R' D2//AB5C
B' R F' R' B R F R'//AB3C
F' U' F D F' U F D2 U'//Solved

Next: B U L2 D2 L2 F2 D' R' B2 L2 U2 B2 U2 F U2 F' U2 B' D2 L


----------



## Brest (Aug 8, 2022)

Neuro said:


> Next: B U L2 D2 L2 F2 D' R' B2 L2 U2 B2 U2 F U2 F' U2 B' D2 L



z y
L' D' R' F' L' R
y' L' U L2 U' L'
D2 R U' R' D2 L U' L' D
d R U2 R' U2 R U R' U2 R' F R F'
R U2 R' U' R U' R' U'

Next: R2 B2 U L2 U L2 U2 L2 U' L2 F2 L' F' L U' B L2 F' U B2 L' U'


----------



## Timona (Aug 8, 2022)

Brest said:


> Next: R2 B2 U L2 U L2 U2 L2 U' L2 F2 L' F' L U' B L2 F' U B2 L' U'



x2 // inspection
D2 R' U2 R' F B' L y2 U' R' F' U R U' r U2 r' // xxcross
U' L U2 L' U L U' L' // 3rd pair
F' U' L' U' L U' F // ZBLS
U R2 D R' U R D' R2 U R2 D R' U2 R D' R2 //ZBLL

Reconstruction

*Next: F' D2 L2 U' L' U' D R B R2 U' F2 B2 R2 D2 B2 L2 U' L2 D*


----------



## Brest (Aug 9, 2022)

Timona said:


> Next: F' D2 L2 U' L' U' D R B R2 U' F2 B2 R2 D2 B2 L2 U' L2 D



F' D2 R U F' L' D' L D2
R' U' F' R U R' U' R F2
y U' r U' r'
F' U L' U L U' F
U R' U2 R' D' R U' R' D R U R U' R' U' R U'

Next: F2 L2 U' B2 L2 B2 R2 D2 B2 D' U2 L R2 B' L2 D2 L' U' R D' B'


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 9, 2022)

Brest said:


> F' D2 R U F' L' D' L D2
> R' U' F' R U R' U' R F2
> y U' r U' r'
> F' U L' U L U' F
> ...


x2 y//inspect
L F' D2 F' D' B'//cross
y L' U' L U L' U' L//1st pair (green-red)
R U R' U y' L U L'//2nd pair (orange-blue)
R' U R U' y L U2 L' d L' U' L//3rd pair (blue-red)
y R U' R' U R U' R//last pair (orange-green)
U' F R U R' U' F' U' R U R' U R U2 R'// 2-look OLL
U L' U' L F L' U' L U L F' L2 U L//PLL no auf
next: B2 U' F L' U2 L2 D' B2 R' U L2 U' L U2 R2


----------



## Brest (Aug 9, 2022)

hellocubers said:


> next: B2 U' F L' U2 L2 D' B2 R' U L2 U' L U2 R2



D2 R2' F' D' L2 F U' F
u' R' U' R L U' L' D
U' F R y R U2 R' F' L' U' L U' L' U2

Next: F2 L2 B2 U' L2 U L2 F2 U2 F2 U R B L D2 L' F U' B2 R U' F


----------



## Silky (Aug 10, 2022)

Brest said:


> Next: F2 L2 B2 U' L2 U L2 F2 U2 F2 U R B L D2 L' F U' B2 R U' F



Method: SSC-O

D ( B' F ) R F' U // EO-Edge (5/5)
L D' M2 ( D U2 ) M2 // Setup (5/10)
R D2 R' D2 R U' R // OL5C (7/17)
D2 R2 U Rw2 D2 // CTL (5/22)
R2 U' R2 ( U D ) R2 D' R2 // CP (7/29)
D2 M2 S D2 S' U S R2 S' L2 // EZD + 1 (10/39)

EZD + 1 is pretty awesome

*Next: L2 U' F2 D' L F' D F' B L2 U2 L2 D' B2 R2 D' B2 R2 U D*


----------



## tsmosher (Aug 10, 2022)

Silky said:


> Method: SSC-O
> 
> D ( B' F ) R F' U // EO-Edge (5/5)
> L D' M2 ( D U2 ) M2 // Setup (5/10)
> ...



x2
r' U' S' U2 r U' R2 U r2 // FB (9)
R u' R' U R u2 // HB (6/15)
F R U R' U' S R' f2 U' f // dbR (10/25)
U2 R U2 R2' F R F' // OLS (7/32)
U R' U2 R F U' R' U' R U F' // COLL (11/43)
U M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 // EPLL (8/51)

Next: 
B2 U2 R2 F2 U2 R' F2 R U2 F2 L2 B' U L' B' L' F' R2 U2 R'


----------



## Timona (Aug 10, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> Next:
> B2 U2 R2 F2 U2 R' F2 R U2 F2 L2 B' U L' B' L' F' R2 U2 R'


*Mehta-APDR*
x y2 // inspection
U2 F2 R2 u2 L2 // FB
E R u' R' u' R2 // 3QB
U2 f' U2 F U S // EOLE
R' U2 R U R' U R // 6CO
U' R2 U R2' U' R2 U' R' U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // APDR cancelled into T-perm
D U2 // AUDF

47STM

*CFOP **(ZB?)*
y' // inspection
D' U R' F D' B' D2 L' U2 L // xcross
U' R U2 R' U R U' R' // 2nd pair
y U R' U R U' R' U' R // 3rd pair
U2 F' U2 F R' F R F' // ZBLS
U' R' U' R U R U2 R' U' R U' R2 U2 R U' // ZBLL

49STM

*Next: D F2 L2 D' R2 B2 D' R2 D' B2 U R' F' L2 B L F' D2 R' D*


----------



## tsmosher (Aug 14, 2022)

Timona said:


> *Mehta-APDR*
> x y2 // inspection
> U2 F2 R2 u2 L2 // FB
> E R u' R' u' R2 // 3QB
> ...



y
U F2 r E r u' R U' M2 // FB (9)
U R u R2 u R2 u' R u' // 3QB (9/18)
U' R2 S' U2 S F' U F // RB (8/26)
U2 r U R' U' r' F R f' // CLL (9/35)
U S // EODR (2/37)
R2 S2 R2 U' R2 S2 R2 U' R2 // EPLL & untransform (9/46)

NEXT:
U' L2 D L2 D F2 U F2 D L2 D F D B F2 R B' L' D2 U'


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Aug 16, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> y
> U F2 r E r u' R U' M2 // FB (9)
> U R u R2 u R2 u' R u' // 3QB (9/18)
> U' R2 S' U2 S F' U F // RB (8/26)
> ...


r' D' F' M // CROSS
R U R' U' R U R' // P1
U2 L U L' d R U' R' // P2
L2 U L2 U' L2 // P3
y R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R' // P4
R U2 R' U' R U' R' // OCLL
M2 u' M' u2 M' u' M2 // EPLL

(w/ cancellations: )

r' D' F' M // CROSS
R U R' U' R U R' // P1
U2 L U L' d R U' R' // P2
L2 U L2 U' L2 // P3
y R U2 R2 U' R2 U R' U' R U' R' // P4 + OCLL
M2 u' M' u2 M' u' M2 // EPLL

next: D' B2 F2 U2 L2 B2 R2 D' L2 B2 D2 F' R' D B' D2 L' U2 B U2 L'


----------



## Timona (Aug 16, 2022)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> next: D' B2 F2 U2 L2 B2 R2 D' L2 B2 D2 F' R' D B' D2 L' U2 B U2 L'


*CFOP*
x2 // inspection
D R' U' R' F D L' D // cross
U L' U L U' L' U' L // 1st pair
U2 R U2 R' U' R U R' // 2nd pair
y U R U' R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair
U' R' U' R U R' U' R // 4th pair
U R2' u' R U' R U R' u R2 f R' f' U2 // PLL

54STM

*Next: *U' B2 R F2 R' F2 R U2 L' B2 F' D R' F' L2 D B D


----------



## tsmosher (Aug 19, 2022)

Timona said:


> *CFOP*
> x2 // inspection
> D R' U' R' F D L' D // cross
> U L' U L U' L' U' L // 1st pair
> ...



R2 D R' D2 B2
U F U F'
u2 L' U' L D' // XXcross (14)
U' L F' L' F L' U L // p3 (8/22)
R U R' U2 R // LS (5/27)
U' R2' F R F' U2 R' F R F' // OLL (10/37)
U S' R U' R2' F R U R U' R2' F' R f R' F' R // PLL (17/54)

NEXT: F U F D L' U2 D R U B2 R2 D2 F' D2 B' L2 F' R2 U2 B'


----------



## Silky (Aug 19, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: F U F D L' U2 D R U B2 R2 D2 F' D2 B' L2 F' R2 U2 B'


Method: SSC-M

B L' B' R D' M2 D // Psuedo-Pairs (7/7)
R U' r // SLS (3/10)
( U' D2 ) l2 // CTL (2/12)
R' F R F' R U2 L' B L U2 R' // CPBL (11/23)
M' U2 M' U2 M' U2 M2 D // DL+DR (8/31)
M' U M' U M' U2 M' U M' U' M2 U2 // L6E (12/43)

Next: R2 D' F2 R2 F2 U2 R2 D' U2 F2 U' B2 F L B L F2 D B L' D'


----------



## zed zed (Aug 20, 2022)

Silky said:


> R2 D' F2 R2 F2 U2 R2 D' U2 F2 U' B2 F L B L F2 D B L' D'


ZZ-VH

F' U B2 U B' L' F2 D B2 D // EOCross (10/10)
R U2 R' D' U L U L' D // BL FL (9/19)
U2 R' U' R2 U2 R' D' R U2 R' D // BR FR (11/30)
U' R' U2 R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R' // COLL (10/40)
M2 U M' U2 M U M2 // EPLL (7/47)

Next: U2 R2 B D2 B D2 F2 L2 B' L2 F U2 R' U L2 B2 R F L2 U2 B2 D'


----------



## abunickabhi (Aug 21, 2022)

zed zed said:


> ZZ-VH
> 
> F' U B2 U B' L' F2 D B2 D // EOCross (10/10)
> R U2 R' D' U L U L' D // BL FL (9/19)
> ...


z2 y
//edges TASF KCMI XRNO PC
//corners NFXH OQ

[S' D' M,U2][U:[U,S2]] //UF-DL-UL-RD-BU
[R2 F' R':[F',E2][E',R F R]] //UF-LB-UR-BR-FL
[R':[U M',M' U2][U',S']]//UF-FD-BD-RB-RF
[E' : [R' E R, U']]

[R' U' : [R U R', D]]
[U' D' R' : [U', R' D R]]
[D' : [D', R U R']]
U R U' R' U2 L R U' R' U L' U //ZBLL

recon

Next: F U' B2 R' U2 R' F2 L2 B2 L' D2 R' D2 L2 B' L2 F U2 R D' L'


----------



## Timona (Aug 21, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: F U' B2 R' U2 R' F2 L2 B2 L' D2 R' D2 L2 B' L2 F U2 R D' L'


*CFOP*
x2 // inspection
D2 L R' U R' F U L U L' D // xcross
R' U R // 2nd pair
U' L2 u L2 u' L2 // 3rd pair 
U M U r U' r' U' M' // 4th pair
U r2 D' r U r' D r2 U' r' U' r // OLL
U R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 // PLL

54STM

*ZZ*
x2 // inspection
B' F' L' F D2 L R2 D R' // EOCross
U R' L U2 L' R2 U R' // 1st pair
U L' U2 L U' L' U L // 3rd pair
U' R' U R U2' R' U R // 4th pair
U2 R U' R' U' R U R D R' U R D' R2 // ZBLL

47STM

*Next: *D' L' F2 B R2 F L2 U' R U L2 B2 D' L2 F2 U F2 D2 R2 D


----------



## DynaXT (Aug 21, 2022)

Timona said:


> *Next: *D' L' F2 B R2 F L2 U' R U L2 B2 D' L2 F2 U F2 D2 R2 D



CFOP
D2 B2 L U L F' D // Cross (7)
U' F2 l' U' l F' L' U L // 1st pair (9/16)
d' R' U2' R U R' U' R U' R' U R // 2nd pair (12/28)
y' U2 R U R' // 3rd pair (4/32)
y U R U2' R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair (8/40)
F' L F l' U' L' U l // OLL (8/48)
U' R U R' F' R U R U R' F R2 U' R' U2 // PLL (15/63)

Roux
x' z2 // Inspection
R2 L U' L' r2 U r' F2 L' U L // FB (11)
U2' R2' U' r' U R2 U' R2' U r U2' r' U' r // SB (14/25)
U' R U R' U R U L' U R' U' L // CMLL (12/37)
M U' M' U' M U' M // EO (7/44)
U M' U2 M' U' M U2 M // Finish (8/52)

ZZ
y' // Inspection
U D L2 F L F U F' L' D R' D2 R' D' // EOcross (14)
D U' R' U R D' // Keyhole 1st pair (6/20)
U' L' U L2 U L' // 2nd pair (6/26)
U' L' R U2 R U' L U L' U' L // 3rd + 4th pairs (11/37)
U' l' U' L U l F' L' F // OCLL (9/46)
R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U2 // PLL (12/58)

Next: R U' L2 D' B' U D2 B L F L2 U2 B' R2 D2 F2 R2 U2 L2 U2


----------



## Timona (Aug 22, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> Next: R U' L2 D' B' U D2 B L F L2 U2 B' R2 D2 F2 R2 U2 L2 U2


*CFOP*
z2 y' // inspection
D2 R D2 F R2 B // cross
y' U2 R U' R' U2 L' U L // 1st & 2nd pairs
y U' R' U R' F R F' R // 3rd pair
U F' U' F U' R U R' // 4th pair
U2 R U R' U R U' B U' B' R' // OLL
M2' U M2' U M' U2 M2' U2 M' U2 // PLL

*Mehta*
x' y // inspection
U F2 U2 r U2 r2 // FB
U2 u' R' u2 R u' U2 S' R U R' S // EOBelt
U' D' R U' R' D U2 R U' R' // 6CO
U R2 U R2' U' R2 U' R' U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' D U // APDR cancelled into T-perm

*Next: F' B' L2 F' U' B2 R B' D' L2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U L2 U F2 R2 L'*


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 26, 2022)

Timona said:


> *CFOP*
> z2 y' // inspection
> D2 R D2 F R2 B // cross
> y' U2 R U' R' U2 L' U L // 1st & 2nd pairs
> ...


y y' //inspect
L R' F R2 U B2//cross
L' U2 L U' F R' F' R//1st pair cancelled into 2nd pair (looked ahead)
U2 R' U2 R U' R' U R//3rd pair
d' R' U R U' R' U' R//4th pair
U2 f' L' U' L U f//OLL
R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R//PLL
U2//AUF

next: R U2 F L B2 D' R2 F2 D2 L2 B' L' R U' D2 F' U R2 D' L' B2


----------



## tsmosher (Sep 3, 2022)

hellocubers said:


> y y' //inspect
> L R' F R2 U B2//cross
> L' U2 L U' F R' F' R//1st pair cancelled into 2nd pair (looked ahead)
> U2 R' U2 R U' R' U R//3rd pair
> ...



U B (U D') R' F
// (M' x') D' R' D2 // alternate EOcross (9)
R' D' R' D L D // EOcross (11)
U' L' U' L U' R' U' R // p1 (8/19)
L U L' R U R' // p2 (6/25)
L' U2 L U L' U' L // p3 (7/32)
U2 L U' L' U' L U2 L' // LS (8/40)
// OLL skip!
l' R' D2 R U R' D2 R U' R B2 // PLL (11/51)

Next: L F' D R2 D F' U2 D L R2 U' R2 D L2 D2 B2 D2 B2 L2 B2


----------



## abunickabhi (Sep 3, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> U B (U D') R' F
> // (M' x') D' R' D2 // alternate EOcross (9)
> R' D' R' D L D // EOcross (11)
> U' L' U' L U' R' U' R // p1 (8/19)
> ...


z2 y
//edges JXNU OEQK GSLB
//corners REJB SWOC

[E' F:[L2 F',M'][F':[F',E]]] //UF-LF-FD-RB-DB
[L' E',R2 E2][R2:[E2 F2,F E']] //UF-RF-LU-LD-LB
[L':[U,S2][S,L U' L]] //UF-RU-RD-BL-UB

[l' U : [R D R', U2]]
[R' U' D' R' : [R' D R, U']]
[R2 : [R' U' R ,D2]]
[R D' R', U']

R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R //parity

recon

Next: D F U2 L2 D F2 L' U F R2 D F2 U' R2 U' B2 L2 U' F2 U2


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 4, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> z2 y
> //edges JXNU OEQK GSLB
> //corners REJB SWOC
> 
> ...





abunickabhi said:


> Next: D F U2 L2 D F2 L' U F R2 D F2 U' R2 U' B2 L2 U' F2 U2


z2//inspect
D F' U L2 B D' R u'//cross
U' R' F R F' R U R'//1st pair
U L U' L' y L U L'//2nd pair
U' R U R2' U2 R//3rd pair
U R U2 R' U' R U2 R'//4th pair
U' f R U R' U' f'//OLL
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R'//PLL no auf

Next: D' F D2 U2 F U2 D' L2 U2 R' D R2 B2 U2 R' D U F2 R2 B'


----------



## Silky (Sep 13, 2022)

hellocubers said:


> Next: D' F D2 U2 F U2 D' L2 U2 R' D R2 B2 U2 R' D U F2 R2 B'



x2 //
U2 B2 R' S2 // 1x2x3 (4)
U M' U M U r2 // 2x2x3 (6/10)
f' U' f2 R2 f' // EO (5/15)
U R' U' R U2 R' U' // 1x2x2 (7/22)

//////////////////////////////

Method: Petrus

R2 U2 R' // 1x2x3 (3/25)
U R' F2 D R2 U' R2 D' M F2 r // COLL (11/36)
U M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 U' // EPLL (9/45)

//////////////////////////////

Method: Speed-Heise

R U2 R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // LLE + 1C (12/34)
U' R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' // L3C (10/44)

Next: D2 L2 B' L2 B' D2 B2 R2 D2 R2 F U F2 L R U F R' D' U2


----------



## tsmosher (Sep 16, 2022)

Silky said:


> x2 //
> U2 B2 R' S2 // 1x2x3 (4)
> U M' U M U r2 // 2x2x3 (6/10)
> f' U' f2 R2 f' // EO (5/15)
> ...



x2 // ZZ-4c
R' B R2 L F' D2 // EO Mixed Cross (6)
L U' L' U L U L2 U2 L // LB (9/15)
U' R' U' R U R' U' R
U' R U2 R' U' R U R' // RB (16/31)
U R2 D R' U2 R D' R2' U' R U' R' // COLL (12/43)
M2 U' M U2 M U2 // L6EP (6/49)


Next: B' R2 U F2 L' B2 R' B' R2 U2 F2 D2 B2 L2 D2 R B2 L2 D2 R U'


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Sep 16, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> x2 // ZZ-4c
> R' B R2 L F' D2 // EO Mixed Cross (6)
> L U' L' U L U L2 U2 L // LB (9/15)
> U' R' U' R U R' U' R
> ...


U2 R L U' L F' D2 // x-cross (7)
Fw R2 Fw' // RB (3/10)
U' L' U L D'U2 L U L' Uw // multi-slot LF and LB (10/20)
U F U R U' R' U R U2 R' U R U R' F' // OLL (15/35)
U2 // PLL-skip (1/36)

wow that was a super lucky scramble

Next: F2 L2 F' D2 L2 B L2 F' D2 F U2 L2 U' R U L2 D' L B2 R2 F'


----------



## abunickabhi (Sep 16, 2022)

Jorian Meeuse said:


> U2 R L U' L F' D2 // x-cross (7)
> Fw R2 Fw' // RB (3/10)
> U' L' U L D'U2 L U L' Uw // multi-slot LF and LB (10/20)
> U F U R U' R' U R U2 R' U R U R' F' // OLL (15/35)
> ...


z2 y
//edges EUVD KPNT GJTB
//corners ENXG QT

[D M':[M',D][S',D]] //UF-LU-DB-DR-DF
[U' L S:[R',E']] //UF-LB-FR-RB-DL
[F R' U:[S,U' R' U']] //UF-RU-LF-DL-UB

[D R': [R D' R' D, F2]]
[D2 R : [U, R D' R']]
[U R U' D : [R' U R, D2]]

recon

Next: B' L R2 D2 B F D2 B U2 F L2 R2 D2 L' U' R2 U' F' D F2


----------



## Neuro (Sep 18, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> z2 y
> //edges EUVD KPNT GJTB
> //corners ENXG QT
> 
> ...


CFOP w/ Pseudo-Slotting, 28 HTM

U M2 u' l U R U' x'//XCross
f R2 f' y2 R' U2 R D U' R' U R D'//F2L
U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R U //OLL+PLL

NEXT: U' R F2 L U2 B' R' L B' R2 B2 D L2 D2 F2 D L2 B2 D' F2


----------



## V Achyuthan (Sep 19, 2022)

Neuro said:


> NEXT: U' R F2 L U2 B' R' L B' R2 B2 D L2 D2 F2 D L2 B2 D' F2


y D' R2 U2 B R D2 // FB
U R U M' U' R' U2 R' U' r' U2 R U2 R' // SB
L2 D L' U2 L D' L' U2 L' // CMLL
M U2 M' U' M' U' M' U M2 U M' U2 M U // LSE
43 STM

Next : F L2 D F2 D L2 R2 F2 U' L2 F2 D2 R U' R' B' L' B2 U'


----------



## Silky (Sep 20, 2022)

V Achyuthan said:


> Next : F L2 D F2 D L2 R2 F2 U' L2 F2 D2 R U' R' B' L' B2 U'


x2 //
F' U L D2 B M2 U' L U2 // 1x2x3 (9)
F' L' U2 r' U2 r' // 2x2x3 +EO (6/15)
R' U R' U R U2 R U R U' // 1x2x2 (10/25)
R U2 R' U' // Setup (4/29) 

////////////////////////////////////////////

Method: Petrus

R U R' U r U2 R2 F R F' R U2 r' // COLL (13/42)
M2 U2 M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U // EPLL (8/50)

////////////////////////////////////////////

Method: Speed-Heise

R U2 R' U L U’ y’ R2 U’ R2 U R2 F’ U' // LS (13/43)
r U2 L D2 L' U2 L D2 L2 U' (10/52)

////////////////////////////////////////////

Next: F D' R' U2 L2 R2 B2 D L2 D U2 R2 U L2 B D L F U L


----------



## Neuro (Sep 25, 2022)

Roux, 39 STM

x y2 r2 f2 U' f' F2//FB
R U' r' R' U R2 U2 R' U2 R U r' U' r//SB
U' R U' L' U R' U' L//CMLL
U2 M2' U' M U' M' U' M2' U2 M U2 M//LSE

NEXT: D2 L2 F' D2 R2 B' D2 R2 F' R2 U2 R U' B' U2 B' L F2 D B


----------



## tsmosher (Sep 26, 2022)

Neuro said:


> Roux, 39 STM
> 
> x y2 r2 f2 U' f' F2//FB
> R U' r' R' U R2 U2 R' U2 R U r' U' r//SB
> ...



// ZZ-VH becomes ZZ-A accidentally
L D R' U M' D' r' R' (U' D) // EODR (9)
F2 E2 L' B2 U F2 // F2P (6/15)
R U R' U' R U2 R2' U2 R U R' U' R // L2P (13/28)
F R U' R' U R U R' U R U' R' F' U2 // ZBLL (14/42)

NEXT: 
R2 U' R2 U F2 U' R2 D U2 R2 F2 U2 L' F D B' D' F U2


----------



## Spriteblood (Sep 27, 2022)

//Custom Method (53STM)

x'
R' B U' B' u R2 u2 U' R S2 U r U r' U2 R' U R //F2LCOL
U2 R2' D' R U2 R' D R U2 R //CMLL
D M d' M' u' U2 //RD&LD
M' u' M u2 M' u2 M u M' U M2 U' M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 M //CLSE

Next: 
B' R2 B2 R U B' L D' L2 D' R F' U' D F D B D' B2 F' U2 L D R' B2


----------



## Brest (Sep 27, 2022)

Spriteblood said:


> Next:
> B' R2 B2 R U B' L D' L2 D' R F' U' D F D B D' B2 F' U2 L D R' B2



z2
F' U L2 U B L' R' U F2
R' U R
u2 R' U2 R U R' U' R D2
R2 F2' R' U2 R' U' R U' R F2' R2 U

Next: R2 D2 R2 F2 L2 B2 U' F2 U' F2 D F L2 U F2 U F L' F2 R2 D'


----------



## tsmosher (Sep 29, 2022)

Brest said:


> z2
> F' U L2 U B L' R' U F2
> R' U R
> u2 R' U2 R U R' U' R D2
> ...



z2 // Nauty-S
U' B2 R2 U R U r2 // FB (7)
R E R2 U R' E2 // 3QB (6/13)
R U' R' U R U' R // dbR (7/20)
U R U R' F R' F' R // dFR (8/28)
U2 F R' F' r U R U' r' // CLL (9/37)
U R B' R' S R B R' S' // ELL (9/46)
u2 // AUF (1/47)

NEXT: R2 U2 R2 F2 L2 F2 D2 R2 D' B2 R U' B U L' B U2 F' D' U2


----------



## Timona (Sep 29, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: R2 U2 R2 F2 L2 F2 D2 R2 D' B2 R U' B U L' B U2 F' D' U2


*Mehta-CDRLL*
x S' r' R' U' M2 U' R // FB+2
u2 F D R2 D' R F' U S' U S // EOLE
U2 R2 U' R' U R' U2 R U R' // DCAL
U' R' F' R U2 R U2 R' F U' R U' R' // CDRLL
U' S R2' S' R2 U' S R2' S' R2 U D2 // L5EP

53STM

*Next: L' F D2 F2 L' B2 R' D2 F2 D R2 L2 F2 U L2 U R2 B' U2*


----------



## hyn (Sep 29, 2022)

Timona said:


> *Next: L' F D2 F2 L' B2 R' D2 F2 D R2 L2 F2 U L2 U R2 B' U2*


B' R L' D2 F' // EO
D2 U R' D L2 D2 U2 L2 D2 U2 R' D R // DR
D U' L2 D2 R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 M2 D2 M D' M2 D' M2 D' M D' R2 D x R' U R U' R' F' U' F R U R' F R' F' R U' R D' R2 D'
Next: F' L2 B' F2 L2 B2 U' L2 D' R2 U F2 R' D L B2 F' L' U2


----------



## abunickabhi (Sep 29, 2022)

hyn said:


> B' R L' D2 F' // EO
> D2 U R' D L2 D2 U2 L2 D2 U2 R' D R // DR
> D U' L2 D2 R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 M2 D2 M D' M2 D' M2 D' M D' R2 D x R' U R U' R' F' U' F R U R' F R' F' R U' R D' R2 D'
> Next: F' L2 B' F2 L2 B2 U' L2 D' R2 U F2 R' D L B2 F' L' U2


z2 y
//edges IAXP CBTS UMNB
//corners IQMF BWBC

[U2:[F',R'][U2 M:[F,L]]]//UF-FL-UL-FD-FR
[S U' S,U] //UF-UR-UB-DL-RD
[U D L : [E, L2]] [U' : [L' E L, U2]]

[R U' : [R' U R, D]]
[D R' U' : [R U R', D']]
[R' D' R, U2]
[R2 :[R F R' ,B2]]

recon

Next: R2 D2 F2 R' D2 F2 R B2 U2 L' U2 L' U' L F2 R' B' R D2 B' U


----------



## Brest (Sep 29, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: R2 D2 F2 R' D2 F2 R B2 U2 L' U2 L' U' L F2 R' B' R D2 B' U



z2
F2 R' U' L' U L u'
r U r' U r U' r'
U R' U' R
y U R' U2 R' F R F' R
R U R' U' R' F U' R U' R' U2 R U R U2 R' F'

Next: B2 D' B2 U R2 U' B2 F2 R2 B2 U' F' R U' F2 D U' L2 D2 B' R' L'


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 1, 2022)

z2 y'//inspection
U L S z' U R2 D2//cross
U2 R U R2' U' R//1st pair
L U' L'//2nd pair
y' R2 U2 R2' U2' R2//3rd pair
y' U R' U2' R U R' U' R//4th pair
U' F R' F' R U2 R U' R' U R U2' R'//OLL
U2 R2' F R U R U' R' F' R U2 R' U2' R U2//PLL









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





Next: U2 F2 U F2 D B' R D2 L U2 F2 R2 L2 U2 D' F2 D' L2


----------



## BenChristman1 (Oct 1, 2022)

Megaminx lover said:


> Next: U2 F2 U F2 D B' R D2 L U2 F2 R2 L2 U2 D' F2 D' L2


Petrus but also CFOP, 47 STM
B' D' U R U' F R' // 2x2x3 but also XX-Cross
U' F' U2 M' U' M F // EO
y' D R' U R D' R U2 R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' // F2L
U F U R U' R' S U f' R' f R U' R' f' R U2 // ZBLL
ACN

Roux, 49 STM
B' U R D' L' U L // FB
U r' U2 R' U2 R U R' U2 R2 U2 r' U R // SB
F (R U R' U')3 F' // CMLL
U2 M' U M' U2 M' U' M' U2 M U2 M' U M2 // L6E
ACN

Mehta-TDR, 45 STM
U' R B' u R U R' u2 // FB & 3QB
U2 F R' F2 U' F U R // EOLE
U2 D' R U' R' U2 D R U' R' // TDR
U' R U R' U2 R U R' U D R' U2 R U' R' U' R D' U2 // ZBLL
ACN

Nautilus, 46 STM
B' U R U' F R' F' R' D' F' R2 U2 R' // FB & 2x2x2
M' U' M // EODF
U R U R' U R' F2 R2 U' R' U' R U R' F2 // WV
U2 R2 F R U R U' R' F' R U2 R' U2 R U' // PLL
ACN

Nautilus but better, 38 STM
B' U R U' F R' F' R' D' F' R2 U2 R' // FB & 2x2x2
M' U' M // EODF
U R U R' U' R U2 R' // LS
U R F U' R' U' R U2 R' U' R F' R' U2 // ZBLL
ACN

me realizing that wait there's a really good blue XX-cross, 42 STM
x y // Inspection
D' L' U2 R F U' F' // XX-Cross
D' R U2 R' D // F2L 3
U' R' U R U' M f R f' M' // F2L 4
U R' U' F U R U' R' F' R // OLL
r U' L D2 L' U L D2 L2 B // PLL
ACN

Next: R' D2 F2 L' U2 L D2 F2 R' U2 B' D2 L' D F' R U' B' D2


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 2, 2022)

BenChristman1 said:


> Petrus but also CFOP, 47 STM
> B' D' U R U' F R' // 2x2x3 but also XX-Cross
> U' F' U2 M' U' M F // EO
> y' D R' U R D' R U2 R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' // F2L
> ...


z2 y
//edges EDPB VFCM TJGK LURC
//corners GQES OX

[F' U F U':[M',U']] //UF-LU-DF-FR-UB
[F2 U F R:[E,R]] //UF-DR-BU-UR-BR
L' S' L D' M D2 M' D' L S L' //UF-DL-LF-RU-LB
[U' D' R : [E', R2]] (M U' M' U')2

[R U : [R' D' R, U]]
[R U D : [R' D' R, U2]]
[U D2 R : [R D' R', U']]

R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' //parity

recon

Next: L' B' R' U F2 L' B2 R2 D U2 R2 U2 B' D2 F2 R2 B L2 F2


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 2, 2022)

x2//inspection
F U R' U2 F D' R' u'//cross
U' R U R'//1st pair
y U2 L U2 L' U' L U L'//2nd pair
R U' R' U R U' R'//3rd pair
U R' U' R U2' R' U R//4th pair
r U R' U R U2' r'//OLL
U R' U R' U' R3 U' R' U R U R2' U2'//PLL
Believe me, this is the OO Ub Perm alg








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net




Next: R2 L2 B2 U2 B' U L D2 F L' B2 U2 R' D2 F2 B2 R D2 F2 R


----------



## Eli Apperson (Oct 5, 2022)

Megaminx lover said:


> Next: R2 L2 B2 U2 B' U L D2 F L' B2 U2 R' D2 F2 B2 R D2 F2 R


 R2 L2 B2 U2 B' U L D2 F L' B2 U2 R' D2 F2 B2 R D2 F2 R


z2 // inspection
R' F L' B / // cross
R U' R' U R' U' R // 1st pair
L U L' U L U L' // 2nd pair
y' R U' R2 U R / // 3rd pair
R' F R F' y U2 L' U' L U L' U' L // 4th pair
U r U R' U R' D' R U R' D R U r' F R F' //ZBLL
U2 //AUF

Next: R' F L D2 B2 R F2 L' R2 B2 D2 U2 R' U B' L R' B2 U F'


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Oct 5, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> Next: R' F L D2 B2 R F2 L' R2 B2 D2 U2 R' U B' L R' B2 U F'


z' x2 // Inspection
R2' L' F' u L' // Cross (5/5)
R U' R' // P1 (3/8)
D L U2 L' D' // P2 (5/12)
y S R S' // P3 (3/15)
U2' R' d' B // P4 (4/19)
M L' U' L U' L' U2 L U' // OLL (9/28)
M U M U2 M' U M2' // PLL (7/35)
35stm

Next: D L2 U' R2 B2 D' F2 L2 F2 D R' F R' U' F2 L D2 F' D' B


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 6, 2022)

ZZ
z2//inspection
//6 bad edges
L2 B' R' U' R' F R F' U' L2 (D2 U)L2//EO Cross
U' L U' L2' U L2 U L' U2 R' U' R//FL into BR
U' L U' L' U L U' L'//BL
U' r U R' U' r' F R F'//TSLE
U2 R' U R' U' D R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 U D' R2 U'//TTLL









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





CFOP

x2//inspection
F R' F' U F' L (D2 U')//Cross
L U2 L' U L U L' U L U' L'//1st pair
U R' U R U2 R U' R'//2nd pair
U' L' U' L U' R' U' R//3rd pair
U2' F U' R U' R' U' F'//4th pair
U' R' F R U R U' R2' F' R2 U' R' U R U R'//OLL
U' F R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' F' U//PLL









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





Next: L2 B2 L' F2 U2 R U2 L' D2 F2 R F2 U R' U2 L B' F D' L' B'


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 9, 2022)

Megaminx lover said:


> ZZ
> z2//inspection
> //6 bad edges
> L2 B' R' U' R' F R F' U' L2 (D2 U)L2//EO Cross
> ...


z2 y
//edges QUAB PCNJ GSDK LV
//corners WPIE BUNC

[U M,M2 D M2][M2 D':[D',S']] //UF-LD-DB-UL-UB
F2 R2 E' R' F E' F' R' F' E' F' E' //UF-FR-UR-RB-LF
[l':[U S,S U]] //UF-RU-RD-DF-LB
[U' R : [E', R2]]

[U' R' D' : [R U R', D']]
[R U' D' : [R' D' R, U2]]
[R D' R' : [R' D R, U2]]
[U, R' D R]

recon

Next: D' B' L D2 R L2 F L2 U' R2 U2 R2 B2 L B2 R U2 R' B2


----------



## OtterCuber (Oct 10, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: D' B' L D2 R L2 F L2 U' R2 U2 R2 B2 L B2 R U2 R' B2



z2 // Inspection
L R F R B' // White cross
U R' U R F' r U r' // 1st pair
R U' R2' F R F' R U' R' // 2nd pair
U' R' U R U' R' U R // 3rd pair
U L U' L' U L U L' // 4th pair
(U') R' F R U R' U' F' U R // OLL 40
(U') R2 U (R' U R' U') (R U' R2) D U' (R' U R D') // Ga

Next: L2 U L' U2 B R2 D R B2 L D2 F2 R' U2 L F2 R B R'


----------



## yCArp (Oct 10, 2022)

white on bottom, red on front // inspection
D R’ F U F L’ U’ L’ d’ R2 D’ F R2’.y’ l U2 l’ U2 f’ U f // XXXCross
U’ l U' l' U2 l U l' // ZBLS
U’ R U R' U R U2 R' F R U' R' U' R U2 R' U' F' // ZBLL H20

Total: 46 Moves
Next: F' L2 F2 R B U2 F2 U2 D2 B R L2 B' D' L' F' L B2 R L' D2 U2 R2 B' F'


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 10, 2022)

ZZ

z2//inspection
//6 bad edges
D2 L' F U F R F' (U2 D') L2 D' U2 L2 D' L' U' L' U L U L' D' L U2 L' u2//EOxxcross
R U' R' U' R U R'//3rd pair
L' U' L U2 L' U' L//4th pair
U R U2 R2' U' R2 U' R2' U2 R//OLL
U' R' F R f' R' F R2 U R' U' R' F' R2 U R' S U'









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





CFOP

z2 y//inspection
F L U' D' R2' F R//Cross
y L' U2 L//1st pair
U L' U2 L2 U L2' U L//2nd pair
y L' U L//3rd pair
U R' F R F' R' F R F'//4th pair
U2 R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R'//OLL
U F' U' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2'//PLL









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





next: B2 L2 B2 L2 D2 R2 D2 F2 D B2 L2 D B' F' R F2 D R2 B' D B2


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Oct 10, 2022)

B2 L2 B2 L2 D2 R2 D2 F2 D B2 L2 D B' F' R F2 D R2 B' D B2


y'//inspection
U' L' R' U R2 D U2 R U R' Rw' F //FB (12/12)
Rw R U' R2 U2 R U R U M' Rw U' R' //SB (13/25)
U' F R' F' R U2 R U' R' U R U2' R' //CMLL (13/38)
M U' M U M' U M U2 M U2 M // LSE (11/49)
//49 STM
[view at CubeDB.net]( https://cubedb.net/?puzzle=3&title=..._M-_U_M_U2_M_U2_M_//_LSE_%2811/49%29
//49_STM )
49 STM
roux
next: R2 U' R2 F2 D' B2 U R2 D2 F2 U' L2 B' R B L R2 F2 U R2 D


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 10, 2022)

CFOP

z2 y'//inspection
F L2 u' R' (U2 D2') R U' R U R' U' R D//xcross
U2 R' U2' R2 U R'//2nd pair
U2 L' U' L U' L' U L//3rd pair
U' R' U R U' R' U R//4th pair
r U r' R U R' U' r U' r'//OLL
U f R f' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2//PLL









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





ZZ

z2//inspection
//2 bad edges
U F' R' F' R' D' R' D' R' D2'//EO Cross
L U L' U L U' L'//1st pair
R' U R U R' U R U' R' U R//2nd pair
U' L' U L U L' U' L//3rd pair
U' R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R'//4th pair
U' R U2 R2' U' R2 U' R2' U2 R2 U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U2'//OLL into PLL









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





Next: D' U2 L2 F' U2 B' R2 F D2 L2 R2 B' L F R' U' B U' R2 U


----------



## yCArp (Oct 10, 2022)

yellow bottom, green front // inspection
f D L U2 R d’ R U R2’ U2 f R’ f2’ L f l’ U’ L U2 M U’ l’ U2 l // XXXXCross
U2 R U R‘ U R U’ R’ U’ R’ F R F’ // OLL
U’ l U R’ D2 R U’ R’ D2 R2 f2 // PLL

Total: 48 Moves
Next: B' U F' U2 R D2 L2 R F2 B D2 B' F' U' L U' L R F' R' U' F' L2 F L2


----------



## OtterCuber (Oct 11, 2022)

yCArp said:


> yellow bottom, green front // inspection
> f D L U2 R d’ R U R2’ U2 f R’ f2’ L f l’ U’ L U2 M U’ l’ U2 l // XXXXCross
> U2 R U R‘ U R U’ R’ U’ R’ F R F’ // OLL
> U’ l U R’ D2 R U’ R’ D2 R2 f2 // PLL
> ...


x2 y'
L' F2 D' F' R' U' f R' f' U2 L2 // xcross (BR)
R U R' U R U' R' // 2nd pair (FR)
U2 L' U L U' L' U' L // 3rd pair (FL)
U' L U L' U2 L U' L' U L U' L' // 4th pair (BL)
U r U r' R U R' U' r U' r' // OLL 16
U' R' U R' U' y R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F // V

Next: U' F' R' F2 R B' D F2 L' U2 D2 R2 B D2 F2 L2 B L2 B2 D2


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 11, 2022)

ZZ

z2//inspection
//10 bad edges
R' F D' B' R' U' R' F R F' L D R D' R' L2' U2 L2 U2 L2' D'//eoxcross
U' R' U R2 U' R'//2nd pair
U' L U2 L' U' L U L'//3rd pair
R' U R U R' U R U' R' U R//4th pair
U2 r U R' U' r' F R F'//OLL
U2' R2' u' R U' R U R' u R2 f R' f'//PLL









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





CFOP

x2//inspection
D2 L' F' R F R2' d' L U L' D'//xcross
U' R' U2 R U' R' U' R U' R' U R//2nd pair
L' U2 L U L' U' L//3rd pair
(M R) U2' R' U2 R U' R' U M'//4th pair
R' F R U R U' R2' F' R2 U' R' U R U R'//OLL
U2 (l' R') F R F' R U2' r' U r U2' (x' U')//PLL









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net




Next: F U' R' D B2 D2 L' D U2 F U2 L2 B D2 B' R2 F L2 U


----------



## yCArp (Oct 11, 2022)

red bottom, yellow front // inspection
E2 L’ E2 R D’ l’ U l D’ R // XCross
r U’ r’ F // 2nd Pair
U’ f R f’ // 3rd Pair
U’ R U’ R’ U’ R U R’ // 4th Pair
y' R U' L U' R' L2 U R U' L2 U L' U R' U // ZBLL AS50

Total: 41 Moves 
Next: U2 B D F L' R' D R2 U L D F2 B R L' D R' B2 R' F' B' R U D2 L


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Oct 11, 2022)

yCArp said:


> red bottom, yellow front // inspection
> E2 L’ E2 R D’ l’ U l D’ R // XCross
> r U’ r’ F // 2nd Pair
> U’ f R f’ // 3rd Pair
> ...


x2 //inspection
U L' U L U' L' U' x' U' B //FB
U' Rw R' U M' U M R U M' U2 Rw' //EODFDB (missed out 2 edges lol)
U2 F R' F' R2 U' R' U2 R U' R' //first pair
U2 R' U R U' R' U' R //second pair
L' U' L U' L' U2 L// OLL
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' ? // PLL
LEOR 62 STM, kinda bad lol
[view at CubeDB.net]( https://cubedb.net/?puzzle=3&title=oo&scramble=U2_B_D_F_L-_R-_D_R2_U_L_D_F2_B_R_L-_D_R-_B2_R-_F-_B-_R_U_D2_L&alg=x2_//inspection U_L-_U_L_U-_L-_U-_x-_U-_B_//FB U-_Rw_R-_U_M-_U_M_R_U_M-_U2_Rw-_//EODFDB_%28missed_out_2_edges_lol%29 U2_F_R-_F-_R2_U-_R-_U2_R_U-_R-_//first_pair U2__R-_U_R_U-_R-_U-_R_//second_pair L-_U-_L_U-_L-_U2_L//_OLL _U_R_U_R-_F-_R_U_R-_U-_R-_F_R2_U-_R-_U-_?_//_PLL )
next: U2 B2 D2 F' L2 B L2 F' L2 D2 R2 B R' U R F' R' B D' F' L'


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 11, 2022)

ZZ

z2//inspection
//8 bad edges
L F U' R' B R2 D' (M' x')//EO cross
R' U R2 U' R'//1st pair
U2 L' U' L U' R' U' R//2nd pair
D L' U2 L D'//3rd pair
U2 L' U2 L U L' U' L//4th pair
U2 R U R' U R U2' R'//OLL
f R f' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 U2'//PLL









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





CFOP

z2//inspection
D R F D2' F R F R2' D//cross
y' U L U' L' U L U' L2' U L R U R2' U R//1st pair into 2nd pair into 3rd pair
U F R U R' U2 F'//4th pair
U f' r U r' U' r' F r S//OLL
M2' U' M2' U2' M2' U' M2' U2'//PLL









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





Next: R D' R U2 L' B2 F2 U2 R U2 L' D2 B2 D F2 R2 F D F2 L


----------



## Brest (Oct 11, 2022)

Megaminx lover said:


> Next: R D' R U2 L' B2 F2 U2 R U2 L' D2 B2 D F2 R2 F D F2 L



z2
F' L D' L' D
R' U' R U' R' U' R U' R
U' R' U' R L' U' L
U' L U2 L'
U' R2 D' r U r' D R U R
U2 R2' F R U R U' R' F' R U' R2' D' R U R' D R2 U

Next: D' F2 D' R2 D B2 R2 B2 F2 D' R2 B D F2 U R F U' B L' F U'


----------



## yCArp (Oct 11, 2022)

yellow bottom, blue front // inspection
l D’ L D’ L u2 F D R’ F’ R U2 R’ U’ R D2 // XXCross
S R2 S’ // 3rd Pair
U2 F' U' F U R U R' // ZBLS
U2 R U2 R' U L' U2 R U R' U' R U' R' L // ZBLL Pi2

Total: 42 Moves
Next: R2 B2 F D U2 B2 D U' F2 L D2 L2 F B U D2 L' R' B U' D2 B2 R L' D2


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 12, 2022)

Fancy ZZ

z2//inspection
//10 bad edges
D F L B' U L F' L' F (L R2') D L2//pseudo eoxxcross
U L U L'//pseudo 3rd pair
R' U' R U' R' U R//pseudo 4th pair
u//fix
R U2 R2' U' R2 U' R2' U2 R//OCLL
U2 l' R' D2 R U R' D2 R U' R f//PLL

Under 50 moves wow









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





CFOP

z2//inspection
D' F L F2 d' F' R' F' D//cross
R' U' R U' R' U R//1st pair
U' L U' L' U L U' L'//2nd pair
U2 R U' R' L' U L//3rd pair
U2' R' F R F' R' F R F'//4th pair
r U r' U R U' R' U R U' R' r U' r'//OLL
U' R' F R f' R' F R2 U R' U' R' F' R2 U R' S U'//PLL









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





Next: D' B R B2 R2 D2 B2 U2 R B2 R U2 R D' F' R B' D2 F U2


----------



## Timona (Oct 12, 2022)

Megaminx lover said:


> Next: D' B R B2 R2 D2 B2 U2 R B2 R U2 R D' F' R B' D2 F U2


*Mehta-6CP that ends with TTLL*
z2 F' D R' D' L R U2 R' // FB
y R u2 R2 U R' E R U' R2 F R F'// 3QB+EOLE
R U2 R U' R2 U2 R U R' // EOLE
y R U' R D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' U' R U2 R' U2 //TTLL

45STM

*Next: D F' D2 B' D2 L2 B F2 R2 F D2 F2 L' U' F' L2 D B2 F2*


----------



## hyn (Oct 12, 2022)

Timona said:


> *Next: D F' D2 B' D2 L2 B F2 R2 F D2 F2 L' U' F' L2 D B2 F2*


R F U F' D2 L2 B2 U B F' U F U' B U B U2 L U' L' U' L U L' R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F' L2 U S U2 S' U L2 U' 
Next: R' F2 L2 D2 B' D F2 R F2 U2 R2 D F2 D' R2 D' R2 B2 D2 L


----------



## Timona (Oct 12, 2022)

hyn said:


> R F U F' D2 L2 B2 U B F' U F U' B U B U2 L U' L' U' L U L' R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F' L2 U S U2 S' U L2 U'
> Next: R' F2 L2 D2 B' D F2 R F2 U2 R2 D F2 D' R2 D' R2 B2 D2 L


wtfwfwtfwfw

y2 F R2 F' L U' R' F' U' F' L // xcross
R' F R F' U L U' L' // 2nd & 3rd pairs
y' U' R U' R' U' R U' R' U' R' F R F' // VLS
U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U' // PLL

47STM

**Alternate Solution with LL skip**
y2 F R2 F' L U' R' F' U' F' L // xcross
r' U L U' x U R U' R' // 2nd & 3rd pairs
y' R U' R' U2 F' U' F U R U2 R' U2 // VLS

30STM

*Next: U R2 B2 U R2 U' B2 D B2 U' R2 F U' F2 L' F2 L' B2 U B' D2*


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 12, 2022)

ZZ

z2//inspection
//4 bad edges
D L D B' F2 D2 F2 R' U2 R' D2'//EO Cross
U L U' L'//1st pair
U2' R' U' R U' R' U R//2nd pair
U' L' U' L U' L' U L//3rd pair
R' F' R U2 R U2' R' F//WV
R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R r//PLL









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





CFOP

z2//inspection
R2' D' L u' R2'//Cross
L' U L U2 L U' L'//1st pair
U R U2' R' r' U' R U M'//2nd pair
u' R U R' D//3rd pair
U2' R' U2' R2 U R2' U R//4th pair
U2' F R U R' U' R U R' U' F'//OLL
U' R' F R f' R' F R2 U R' U' R' F' R2 U R' S//PLL









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





Next: B U' R' D2 R U2 F' L' F2 U B' L' R2 U' D2 B R D2 F' D R F2 B2 U F


----------



## OtterCuber (Oct 12, 2022)

Megaminx lover said:


> Next: D' B R B2 R2 D2 B2 U2 R B2 R U2 R D' F' R B' D2 F U2


y R' D2' U F' R' D L2 // yellow cross
U' L U L' U2 L U L' U' L U L' // 1st pair (BL)
U' L' U2 L U L' U' L // 2nd pair (FL)
U' R' U2 R U' f R f' // 3rd pair (BR)
U2 F' U' F // 4th pair (FR)
U2 R' F2 R2 U2 R' F R U2 R2 F2 R // OLL 3
U2 (R' U R' U') y (R' F' R2 U') (R' U R' F) R F // V

Next: L D2 B2 L D R' L2 F' D2 L2 D2 R2 F2 U' F2 U B2 R2 D L' F2


----------



## GRVigo (Oct 12, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> Next: L D2 B2 L D R' L2 F' D2 L2 D2 R2 F2 U' F2 U B2 R2 D L' F2


CFOP 40 STM (39 STM with cancellations)

U' F' R B2 F' L D R2 // XCROSS (8)
R U R' F' U' F // Pair 2 F2L (6)
B U2 B' L U' L' // Pair 3 F2L (6)
B U' B' U2 R' U' R // PAir 4 F2L (7)
U F R U2 R2 U' F' U F R U2 F' // 1LLL (12)
U // AUF


Next: R2 B' F2 D2 B2 D2 U' L2 D U' F2 U2 L B D L D2 B2 U' F' R'


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Oct 12, 2022)

GRVigo said:


> Next: R2 B' F2 D2 B2 D2 U' L2 D U' F2 U2 L B D L D2 B2 U' F' R'


y2 L' F2 R' F2 R U L2 U B2 // xxcross
y2 R' U2 R U' f R f' // Pair 3 F2L
R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' // Pair 4 F2L
U2 F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' // OLL
U' x' L2 D2 L U L' D2 L U' L // PLL
F2 // AUF

Was that scramble's xxcross intentional? I did it in like a minute.

Next: D R2 U2 R2 F2 D' U2 R2 F2 L U F' L2 R D' L' B2 L' B


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 14, 2022)

CFOP
x2 y//inspection
D' F' U2 R' D2' F y r U' r' U r U' r'//Cross
u' R U' R' u//1st pair
R U R' U R U' L U2 ( L' R2') U2 R U' f R f'//2nd and 3rd pairs into 4th pair
r U R' U' r' F R F'//OLL
U' l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 B'//PLL









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





Roux that accidentally became FreeFOP
z'//inspection
u R' U F' L' U2 L2 U L2' U L//FB
U r U R2' U2' R U R' U' R U R' M2' U M' U' R' U' R U' R' U r//SB that accidentally became F2L
U' S R U R' U' R' F R f'//OLL
F R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' F' U2'//PLL









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





ZZ
z2 x//inspection
M F l U' R' U x R2' D' L D2' L' R U2 R' D//EO xcross
U' L' U L U2 L U' L'//2nd pair
R U R' U R U' R'//3rd pair
L' U2 L U' L' U' L U' L' U L//4th pair
R U2 R2' U' R2 U' R2' U2 R//OLL
M2' U' M2' U' M U2' M2' U2' M U2'//PLL








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





Next: L B2 D' R F2 U2 L2 R' F B R L D U2 R2 L' B' L' U2 F2 L2 B' D B2 U


----------



## cubenerd74 (Oct 14, 2022)

I use CFOP method

y2 x //inspection
D' U R' F R2 L D//cross
U R' U' R U' y' R' U' R//1st pair
U R U2 R' U2 R U' R'//2nd pair
U L U' L' U y' L' U' L//3rd pair
y' U' R' U R U' R' U' R//4th pair
U' f R U R' U' f' U2 R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R'//2-look OLL
U' R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U//PLL

next: B2 U' F2 D F2 R2 D2 U B2 U' B2 R U2 F' L D' U2 B' L2 B'


----------



## Eli Apperson (Oct 14, 2022)

Megaminx lover said:


> Next: L B2 D' R F2 U2 L2 R' F B R L D U2 R2 L' B' L' U2 F2 L2 B' D B2 U


Getting into APB a little.
x2
2x2x3: D F2 D2 R2 U L' B L2 U F' L F' L'
Pair: U R U2 R2
EOPair: (U') R F' U' F
LXS: (U') R' U' R U R U' R U' R' U R U' R'
ZBLL: U R U2 R D R' U2 R D' R' U R' U R U2 R'
52 STM
F' L2 U B2 D L2 U B2 D R2 F2 R2 U F' U F' U R D2 U' R2


----------



## yCArp (Oct 15, 2022)

white front, red bottom // inspection
U’ L U L U’ F’ u2’ U’ R // XCross
U R U R’ u’ U2 R’ U’ R U R’ U’ R D // 2nd & 3rd Pairs
U L’ U L F U F’ // 4th Pair 
y’ R' U' F2 U' R2 U R2 U F2 R2 U2 R' U2 // ZBLL

43 Moves Total
Next: U' L' R' U2 F' R2 D' L U D2 R2 B2 L2 B2 D' R' B' D' F' U' R' F2 B2 R2 F'


----------



## GRVigo (Oct 15, 2022)

yCArp said:


> Next: U' L' R' U2 F' R2 D' L U D2 R2 B2 L2 B2 D' R' B' D' F' U' R' F2 B2 R2 F'



CFOP 36 STM, 31 STM with cancellations

x // Inspection
L' B' F' U R' F2 L' B // XCross (8)
B U2 B' U2 F' U' F // Pair 2 (7)
U' L U2 L' B' U' B // Pair 3 (7)
B U B' R' U' R // Pair 4 (6)
R' U' R U' R' U2 R // ZBLL (7)
U // AUF


Next: F B2 U B U F' L2 R F' B' L' R U2 R' F' L' F U L' U' R'


----------



## EthanMCuber (Oct 15, 2022)

Solution:
z D’ B’ R F U’ F’ U D R //xcross (cancelling into second pair)
U R U’ R U’ R’ y R U’ B’ R’ B //second and third pairs
L’ U L F U F2 //last pair (cancelling into oll)
L’ U’ L U L’ U’ L U y U L’ U’ L’ U’ L’ U L U L2 //lefty breakneck cancelled into Ua Perm

45 moves (tied fmc pb I think)

Next: U F' R2 D F2 R' D2 F' U F R2 F D2 B D2 F2 B' D2 R2 D2 F'


----------



## Timona (Oct 15, 2022)

EthanMCuber said:


> Next: U F' R2 D F2 R' D2 F' U F R2 F D2 B D2 F2 B' D2 R2 D2 F'


*CFOP*
D' U' R' F U' R' // cross
L U' L' R U R' U' f' L' f U R U' R' U2 L' U L // 1st & 2nd & 3rd pairs
U R' U R U2' R' U M U' R U M' U' R' U R U // 4th pair cancelled into 1LLL

41STM

*Mehta-6CP*
y2 z' u' F' M' r U' r // FB+1
u2 R u U2 R U D' r U' r' D // EOBelt
R U R U' R' U R U' R' U R' // 6CO
U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U' R2 // 6CP
U' M2' U' M2 U' M' U2 M2 U2 M' U2 // PLL

47STM

*Next: U2 L2 R2 D R2 U2 F2 R2 U L2 U' R D2 F U' L B U2 R2 U' R'*


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 16, 2022)

Timona said:


> *CFOP*
> D' U' R' F U' R' // cross
> L U' L' R U R' U' f' L' f U R U' R' U2 L' U L // 1st & 2nd & 3rd pairs
> U R' U R U2' R' U M U' R U M' U' R' U R U // 4th pair cancelled into 1LLL
> ...


z2 y
//edges XEBQ JVUG OMLB
//corners REMP JV

[S,U'][U' M:[M U',U2 M2]] //UF-FD-LU-UB-LD
[L':[U S',U][U',M]] //UF-LF-DR-DB-RU
[R' S L' U:[S,U' L U']] //UF-RF-BR-BL-UB

[l' U : [R D R', U2]]
[D' R D' : [R' U' R, D2]]
[U' R' U' : [R D R', U2]]

recon

Next: B L' B' D' F L2 B2 D' F U2 F U2 R2 F' U2 R2 F D2 R2 B'


----------



## GRVigo (Oct 16, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: B L' B' D' F L2 B2 D' F U2 F U2 R2 F' U2 R2 F D2 R2 B'


CFOP 39 STM, 36 STM with cancellations

z2 // Inspection
B D2 L B L' D' L2 F // XCross (8)
F' U2 F R U R' // Pair 2 (6)
L U' L' U L U L' // Pair 3 (7)
U' F U F' U2 F U F' // Last pair + EO (8)
U2 F' r U R' U' r' F R // ZBLL (9)
U2 // AUF

Next: L B2 D' F' L2 F2 R D2 F R' D' B2 L U2 L' B U R2 F L F'


----------



## OtterCuber (Oct 16, 2022)

GRVigo said:


> CFOP 39 STM, 36 STM with cancellations
> 
> z2 // Inspection
> B D2 L B L' D' L2 F // XCross (8)
> ...


x2 y'
U' R' F L2 U R B' R'
U R U' R' U2 R' U R
U F U' R U' R' U2 F'
y' D' (U R U' R')3 D
U2 L' U L U y' (R U R')
U S' R U R' S R U' R'
r' D' F (r U' r') F' D (r2 U r' U') (r' F r F') // Nb

Next: B2 L2 B L2 B R2 F' L2 D2 F2 R2 U F L F L' B2 R F U


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 17, 2022)

CFOP

x2//inspection
L U2 L U F R' F2 U r' U r (D' u')//Cross
U' R' U R//1st pair
U2 l U L' U' M'//2nd pair
L U2 L2' U' L2 U' L'//3rd pair
U2 R U' R' U' R U' R2' F R S U R U' R' U R U' R' f'//4th pair into OLL
(x R2') F R F' R U2' r' U r U2' B2//PLL









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





Roux

y2//inspection
L (E' U') L' U L2 U' L'//FB
R U' R U' R' U2' R' U R M U' M2' U2 R U' r'//SB
U' R U R' U R' F R F' R U2' R'//CMLL
M' U' M' U2' M' U' M U' M' U' M U M' U2' M' U M2' U2' M U2' M2' U2' M//L6E

Worst LSE of all time









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





ZZ

z2//inspection
//6 bad edges
F R U' R' F R F' U2 L2 U2' R (D2' U') L D' U' L'//EOxcross
U2 R U' R2' U' R D2 R' U R (D2' U')//2nd pair into 3rd pair
R' U R U R' U R U' R' U R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2' U R' U' R D' R' D R' (U D') R2 U' R2' D R2//4th pair into OLL into PLL









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





Next: U L2 B2 R U L' U' L2 U2 B D' U' B U2 R2 L' D B' F' R L B D2 B' L


----------



## Timona (Oct 17, 2022)

Megaminx lover said:


> Next: U L2 B2 R U L' U' L2 U2 B D' U' B U2 R2 L' D B' F' R L B D2 B' L


*Mehta-APDR*
x2 U S' u' R2 U r U2 r2 // FB+1
u R2 U' R' U R' u2 // 3QB
U R F U R' U' F' // EOLE
U D' R U' R' D U' R U2 R' U R2 U' R2' // 6CO and APDR
R D R' U2 R U' D' R' D' R U R' // PLLCS
U' D' // AUDF

*Next: D2 L2 B' D2 R2 F' L2 F' U2 F L2 B2 L F2 D' B2 F' L F2 U' B'*


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 19, 2022)

CFOP

z2//inspection
R r U r' (U' y) U2 r' U r U' R' F R F R2 F' U F R' F'//xcross
L' U2 L U' L' U L//2nd pair
E' R U R' U F' U' F u'//3rd and 4th pairs
r U R' U R U' R' U R U2' r'//OLL
R2' u' R U' R U R' u R2 f R' f'//PLL









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





Roux

z'//inspection
u U L U' L' U R U' R' U F'//FB
r' U r U R2' U' M' U M2' r U r' U M' U M2' U2' R' U r2 U' r2' D' r U r' D r2 U r'//SB into CMLL
U2' M' U' M U' M' U M U M' U2' M U2' M2'//L6E









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





ZZ

z2//inspection
//10 bad edges
B L D' F' R' F2 U2 L2 U' L F' L' F (U D') R2'//EO Cross
U L U2 L2' U' L//1st pair
U R U' R'//2nd pair
U2 L' U2 L2 U L2' U L//3rd pair
U2 R' U' R U R' U' R//4th pair
U F R' F' r U R U' r'//OLL
R' F R f' R' F R2 U R' U' R' F' R2 U R' S U'//PLL









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





Next: B R D R F' R2 B' L F2 U2 F2 L' U2 R2 U2 B2 D2 B'


----------



## yCArp (Oct 23, 2022)

x2 y'
L U R' u' U' L' U L U D' L2 D U' l U' l' L U2 L' u // XXXCross
d' U2 R B' R B R2 // ZBLS
F R U R U' R y R U R' U F U2 F L' U' // ZBLL








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net




Total: 42 Moves
Next: *L R2 D2 U2 L2 B F L R B F D L' D2 L F2 D U' B F L D2 U L' R U' B2 R D' U2*


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 24, 2022)

CFOP

z2 y x'//inpsection
M' (U' D') L2//Cross
U R' U' R2 U R'//1st pair
U R' U2 R U2 l U L' U' M'//2nd pair
y U L U L' U L U' L'//3rd pair
U R U2' R' U R U' R'//4th pair
U' f R f' U' r' U' R U M'//OLL
U2 F' U' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 U//PLL









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





Roux

y2//Inspection
u' U2 R2' U' R2 U2 F' r U2 L U L' U' l U L'//FB
U' r U2 M2' r U R'//SB
U' R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2//CMLL
M' U' M' U' M U' M' U2' M U2' M U M2' U2'//L6E









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





ZZ

z2//inspection
//8 bad edges
( F B') D2' L2 D//EO Cross
U L' U2 L U L' U' L//1st pair
U2 R U' R'//2nd pair
U' R' U' R U' R' U R//3rd pair
L U' L' U2 L U' L'//4th pair
F R' F' r U R U' r'//OLL
U R2' F R U R U' R' F' R U2' R' U2 R U'//PLL









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





Next: R2 U F2 L D2 R' F2 L2 D2 B2 D2 L' F2 R2 D' B L U' B D R'


----------



## yCArp (Oct 24, 2022)

x2 // inspection
E2 L D' L' D2 L2 R2 D2 U R' U2 R' // Pseudo XXCross
u2 y' R U' R' U R U' R' E' // 2nd & 3rd Pairs
L U2 L' // 4th Pair
y2 r U' r' U' r U r' (F' U F) // OLL
(F' U' F) R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 U2 // PLL








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net




Total: 41 Moves (47 Moves Without Cancellation)
Next: *L B2 L B2 D' L' U2 B D2 U' B2 F D B2 F2 D2 B2 F' D' U B' R2 U2 B' F' D' B' F L' D2*


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 24, 2022)

CFOP

z2 y//Inspection
L U' L F' D L2 D//Cross
R U' R' U2' R' U R//1st pair
U L U L' U' L U L'//2nd pair
(y' U') R' U R U' R' U' R//3rd pair
U2' R U R' U' R U R'//4th pair
U' R' F' U' F U' R U R' U R//OLL
U (x R2') F R F' R U2' r' U r U2'//PLL









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





Roux

z2 y'//Inspection
(u2 U') L U L2' U' L R' U' R' L U' L'//FB
U' R U R U' r U r' U' M U2' M r' U r//SB
U R2' D' R U2 R' D R U2 r//CMLL
U M U2' M' U' M' U M2' U M2' U2' M U2' M'//L6E









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





ZZ

z2//inspection
//2 bad edges
U' F' L' F R2 D L2 U' F2//EO Cross
L U2 L2' U' L//1st pair
U2 R U' R2' U R//2nd pair
(D2' U') R U R' (D2' U')//3rd pair
R U2 R' U' R U R'//4th pair
U F R' F' r U R U' r'//OLL
M2' U M U2' M' U M2' U'//PLL









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net




Next: B2 R' B2 R' B2 R2 F2 U2 R U2 L' R' D F L' D' U' F2 L F2 L'


----------



## yCArp (Oct 24, 2022)

x2 // inpsection
F2 D B2 L2 U L2 d' F2 U2 l' U l // XCross + 1 Pseudo Pair
D R' U R // 3rd Pseudo Pair
u U L' U L U' L' U L D2 // 4th Pseudo Pair
R U' R' d R' U2 R U' l U' R' U x // FLS
U' R2 U' R U' R U R' U R2 D' U R U' R' D U2 // PLL








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net




Total: 55 Moves
Next: L2 F' R' F R F B U' L F U' L2 R F' R L' B' F R' B' F' D' R F U


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 27, 2022)

CFOP

z2 y'//Inspection
U l U' (l' R') U' F2//Cross
U L' U L R' U2 R2 U R' L U L'//1st pair into 2nd pair
y' R' F R F' R U' R'//3rd pair
U R' U' R U' l U' R' U//4th pair
x U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' F'//OLL
U2 R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U2'//PLL









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





Roux

z y//inspection
M' U' L U' L' U2' L' U L U' R U' R' L U2 L'//FB
U' R' U' R' U' R U r' U' M2' U R' U2 R U' R' U r//SB
R U R' U' R' F R F'//OLL
M2' U' M U' M' U M' U2' M' U' M2' U2' M2'//L6E









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





ZZ

z2//inspection
//8 bad edges
U F' L' D' U R2' F R2' D' R2 (U D2') R2'//EO Cross
D R U' R' D R U R' (D2' U')//1st and 2nd pairs
R' U2' R2 U R2' U' R U R' U' R//3rd and 4th pairs
U R U R' U R U2' R'//OLL
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R'//PLL









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





Next: B R F' U2 L2 F' R2 U2 F R2 U2 B2 D' F' R2 U2 L D' B2 R'


----------



## yCArp (Oct 27, 2022)

x2 // inspection
U2 R D' R L U L U L' D U' F' U L' D2 U f' L U' f d r' U2 r // XXXCross
R' F R F2 U' F // ZBLS
R U R' U R U R' U2 L R U' R' U L' U' // ZBLL








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net




Total: 45 Moves
Next: B2 D2 F2 U' F2 R2 F2 L2 D B2 U B D' U2 F' U' R B' F L' B


----------



## Neuro (Oct 29, 2022)

yCArp said:


> x2 // inspection
> U2 R D' R L U L U L' D U' F' U L' D2 U f' L U' f d r' U2 r // XXXCross
> R' F R F2 U' F // ZBLS
> R U R' U R U R' U2 L R U' R' U L' U' // ZBLL
> ...


Roux, 27 STM

B2 D2 F2 U' F2 R2 F2 L2 D B2 U B D' U2 F' U' R B' F L' B

x' r' u F M' F//FB
U2 r2 U2 M U r2' U M U r//SB
R U2' R' U2 R' F R F'//CMLL
U' M' U' M'//LSE

NEXT: U L' D B2 U R2 U B2 F2 D B2 U' L2 R' U' F' R2 D U' B


----------



## yCArp (Oct 29, 2022)

x2 y2 // inspection
D' F' R' U R' B U' D F2 U D' U2 F' // XXCross
L' U2 R U2 R' L // 3rd Pair + Set Up 4th Pair
y' U2 R U' R' // 4th Pair
r' D R2 U R' U R U' R2 D' r U2 // Blocks 1LLL 








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net




Total: 35 Moves
Next: *D' L' R' F2 L' R2 D2 U' L' U' B2 U2 F2 U2 B' U R B' F' D2 U' F' D U' R' B F' D' B2*


----------



## Athefre (Oct 29, 2022)

yCArp said:


> Next: *D' L' R' F2 L' R2 D2 U' L' U' B2 U2 F2 U2 B' U R B' F' D2 U' F' D U' R' B F' D' B2*



F2 U' B F' R2 F B // FB
R2 U' r U' R U' R U r' // SB
U2 r U f R' f' U R' U' r U r' // ACMLL
M2 U M U M' U' M U2 M' U' M U2 M U2 // LSE

twizzle.net

Next: R' U' R2 U2 B2 D B2 D' R2 U L2 B2 R U2 R F' U' L2 U' B2 R'


----------



## yCArp (Oct 29, 2022)

x' y' // inspection
B L2 R F2 R2 F2 D' F' D2 F R F' // XXCross + Set Up Free Pair
U2 F' U2 L U L' F // 3rd Pair + Preserve 4th Pair
R U' R' // 4th Pair
y r U R' U' r' F R F' // ZBLL








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net




Total: 30 Moves
Next: U F2 L' U' R2 B R F2 U2 R B2 D2 L' U2 R2 L' B2 R F


----------



## Brest (Oct 29, 2022)

Athefre said:


> Next: R' U' R2 U2 B2 D B2 D' R2 U L2 B2 R U2 R F' U' L2 U' B2 R'



z2
r' D' r D L D' L2' u
U F R' U' R U' F'
r' D' r U2 r' D r
U2 L' U' L
R U' R' U2 R U' R2' D' R U' R' D R U

Next: B2 U R2 D' B2 D' B2 F2 D B2 U2 R' D' B2 R D2 R B' R2 F L2 U'


----------



## yCArp (Oct 29, 2022)

Brest said:


> Next: B2 U R2 D' B2 D' B2 F2 D B2 U2 R' D' B2 R D2 R B' R2 F L2 U'


y2 // inspection
B' R' U' R L2 D' L2 B R' D' F' U2 M' U M U' F2 // XXXCross
U' L' U' L U2 L' U2 L // 4th Pair
y R' F U2 F' R F R' U2 R F' // ZBLL








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net




Total: 35 Moves
Next: D2 R2 U L2 R2 B2 U' R2 U' B2 F' D' U R U B L' B2 D2


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 30, 2022)

CFOP
z2//inspection
(D U) r' U (r L) U R2' (D' U')//Cross
L U L'//1st pair
y L U2 L'//2nd pair
R' F R F' R U' R'//3rd pair
(y' U2) R U R' U' R U R'//4th pair
U' (F S') R U R' U' F' U S//OLL
R2' u' R U' R U R' u R2 f R' f'//PLL









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





Roux
z' y'//Inspection
E2 R U' L' U' L U' L' U L R2 U L U L'//FB
r U r U R U2 R U (M R) U' R' U2' R' U R U2' R' U r//SB
U2' M U2' M' U' M U M U2' M' U M2' U2' M' U2' M'//L6E









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





ZZ
z2//inspection
F2 R2 F (D' U) F R F D R'//EO Cross
L U' L' U L U L'//1st pair
U2 R' U2' R2 U R'//2nd pair
(D2' U) L' U' L u2//3rd pair
U R' U R U R' U R U' R' U R//4th pair
U' r U R' U' r' F R F'//OLL
U' F R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' F' U//PLL









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net




Next: U2 L2 R2 F' D2 R2 F2 L2 F D2 R2 F' U' B' R' F U2 L' B D' F2


----------



## yCArp (Oct 30, 2022)

Megaminx lover said:


> Next: U2 L2 R2 F' D2 R2 F2 L2 F D2 R2 F' U' B' R' F U2 L' B D' F2


x' y' // inspection
U' F' D' U2 R D' L2 D // XCross
d' D U R U2 R' D' // 2nd Pair
U F U2 R' U R F' // 3rd Pair + Set Up 4th Pair
y' U R2 D r' U' r D' R2 // ZBLS
R U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 // OLL
U2 l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 // PLL








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net




Total: 44 Moves
Next: F2 R2 F2 L R2 D2 F2 D2 U2 R D2 U' R' D B L B2 U R' F


----------



## Silky (Oct 30, 2022)

yCArp said:


> Next: F2 R2 F2 L R2 D2 F2 D2 U2 R D2 U' R' D B L B2 U R' F



Method: SSC

x B U' B U M2 (U D2) r U' M2 // Psuedo Pairs (9)
U R2 U2 R 'F R' F // SLS (7/16)
U' F2 U R2 U2 r2 // CTL (6/22)
(U2 D2) R2 U' R2 (U D) R2 D' r2 // CPBL (8/30)
U M U2 M' u2 M' E2 M' E2 M2 U' // L8E (11/41)

Next: U' L2 D2 F2 D2 F2 U' L2 D F2 L2 F' R B2 D' L2 F' L B2 F'


----------



## yCArp (Oct 30, 2022)

x' y' // inspection
S' U2 R u' // Cross + Set Up 1st Pair
U' L U L' // 1st Pair
U2 L' U' L // 2nd Pair
U F' U f R S' // 3rd Pair
r U' R' U' R U r' // ZBLS
y M U' M' F R U R' U' F' M U M' // ZBLL








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net




Total: 34 Moves
Next: F2 L2 U2 F2 L2 U2 R U2 R' D2 R' D B2 U' F2 R B2 F' L' B2


----------



## tsmosher (Nov 1, 2022)

yCArp said:


> x' y' // inspection
> S' U2 R u' // Cross + Set Up 1st Pair
> U' L U L' // 1st Pair
> U2 L' U' L // 2nd Pair
> ...



// ZZ something?
L F' // EO (2)
UD' R2 U' R' D2 F2 U2 F2 // XX EO arrow (8/10)
U' l U2 l' L' U' L // FL pair (7/17)
U2 B' // transform on B layer (2/19)
U R U' r' F R' F' r B // CLL2 & untransform (9/28)
U' M U2 M' U' M U2 M' // L5EP-DB (8/36)

NEXT: L D F U2 F2 R2 D B2 U F2 D' L2 D L' D2 B' L B2 L R2


----------



## yCArp (Nov 1, 2022)

z y' // inspection 
U' L D' F' D2 F' u R2 u' // XXCross
S' L2 S // 3rd Pair
d2 R U' R2' D' r U' r' D F R F' // ZBLS
y R U' R' L' U2 L U L' U L R U2 R' // ZBLL








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net




Total: 38 Moves
Next: U2 B2 L2 B2 R2 U' B2 D2 F2 D2 F' L' D2 R' D F2 R' B F R2 B2


----------



## tsmosher (Nov 2, 2022)

yCArp said:


> z y' // inspection
> U' L D' F' D2 F' u R2 u' // XXCross
> S' L2 S // 3rd Pair
> d2 R U' R2' D' r U' r' D F R F' // ZBLS
> ...



x
B U R' D F' // EO Mixed Line (5)
U R U2 L U L2 // dbL (6/11)
R2 U S R2 S' R // dbR (6/17)
F2 // dFr (1/18)
U L U2 L2 U' L2 U' // dFL (7/25)
x U2 R2' F R F' R U2 r' // COLL (9/34)
U M2 U M2 U M' U2 M U // L5EP (9/43)

NEXT: B R' F2 R2 F2 D2 F' L2 D2 B' R2 U2 F2 U' F U2 B2 D' B L


----------



## yCArp (Nov 3, 2022)

x' y2 // inspection
R U' L' F B2 U R' U2 R D' L' U' L D U L U' L // XXXCross
d2 R' F R2 U' M' U2 r' U' F' // ZBLS
y' R' U2 R U2 D' R U' R U R U' R2 D U' // ZBLL








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net




Total: 42 Moves
Next: B' R2 U' F2 D2 B2 U' B2 D F2 L2 D' F R F2 R' U2 F L' D' R


----------



## tsmosher (Nov 6, 2022)

yCArp said:


> x' y2 // inspection
> R U' L' F B2 U R' U2 R D' L' U' L D U L U' L // XXXCross
> d2 R' F R2 U' M' U2 r' U' F' // ZBLS
> y' R' U2 R U2 D' R U' R U R U' R2 D U' // ZBLL
> ...



// ZZ-4c
R' U'D R' D' F' UD' R' L2 // EO Mixed Cross (8)
U' R' U R U' L U L'
U L' U2 L U L' U' L
U2 R' U R U R U R2' U' R U' R' U' R // F2L (30/38)
U R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' // COLL (10/48)
M2 U M' U2 M U2 M2 U2 // 4c (8/56)

NEXT: U' B2 R2 U' R2 F2 L2 U2 B2 D R2 B' U B2 F U' F' L F R' B'


----------



## EthanMCuber (Nov 6, 2022)

y L’ F U’ R U R2 U2 //2x2x2 block
z2 U’ F’ U D R’ U2 D y R U R’ D’ y M’ U M D’ F U2 F’ D U’ L’ U L U’ L’ U’ L D’ // Rest of f2l. don’t know what I did lol
y F R U’ R’ U’ R U R’ F' R U’ R’ U’ R U R D R’ U’ R D’ R’ U2 R’ U2 // Oll & pll

Next: U' R2 F L2 R2 U F2 U2 B2 R2 B2 F2 D R2 L D2 F' U B2 L D'


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 6, 2022)

EthanMCuber said:


> y L’ F U’ R U R2 U2 //2x2x2 block
> z2 U’ F’ U D R’ U2 D y R U R’ D’ y M’ U M D’ F U2 F’ D U’ L’ U L U’ L’ U’ L D’ // Rest of f2l. don’t know what I did lol
> y F R U’ R’ U’ R U R’ F' R U’ R’ U’ R U R D R’ U’ R D’ R’ U2 R’ U2 // Oll & pll
> 
> Next: U' R2 F L2 R2 U F2 U2 B2 R2 B2 F2 D R2 L D2 F' U B2 L D'


z2 y
//edges RNCQ FPLI XLEB
//corners MABT UB

[R2 U2 F:[M',D']] //UF-BD-RB-UR-LD
[U':[E',L][S',L]] //UF-BU-FR-BL-FL
[L' D:[l' D',M2][M,D2]] //UF-FD-BL-LU-UB

[D : [U', R' D' R]]
[R' U' D' R : [R U' R', D]]
[R D' R' : [U2, R' D R]]
[R' :[D', R U R' U' R U R']]

R U R' F' R U2 R' U2 R' F R U R U2 R' U' //parity

recon

Next: D2 B L2 R2 D2 R2 F' L2 U2 F U2 R D B2 R' D R2 B' F2 L


----------



## yCArp (Nov 7, 2022)

z y // inspection
U2 L D' F l' F' l L2 F' U' R U2 F' R' F' R // XXXCross
y R U' R D r' U' r D' R2 // ZBLS
R2 U' R U F' U2 R' U2 R F U' R U' // ZBLL








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net




Total: 38 Moves
Next: L' B2 D2 L2 R2 D R2 U L2 U' L2 U2 B2 F D' L U' L2 B L2 F


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 7, 2022)

yCArp said:


> z y // inspection
> U2 L D' F l' F' l L2 F' U' R U2 F' R' F' R // XXXCross
> y R U' R D r' U' r D' R2 // ZBLS
> R2 U' R U F' U2 R' U2 R F U' R U' // ZBLL
> ...


z2 y
//edges IOLD UMBA CS
//corners BIUD FPNC

[U' F R':[E,F]] //UF-FL-RF-BL-DF
[R:[U',S' M]] //UF-DB-BR-UB-UL
[U', R E R']

[R' U D : [R D R', U2]]
[F' R U : [R' D' R, U2]]
[R B2 R', F]
[U, R' D R]

recon

Next: R' L2 D2 L2 D B2 U L2 R2 B2 U B2 D F' R U' F2 L2 R F' L'


----------



## yCArp (Nov 7, 2022)

z y // inspection
f' L' u R D2 U R E' // Cross + Set Up 2 Pairs
U2 F B U F' U2 R U R' d' R2 U' R2 U' R' // 1st, 2nd, 3rd & 4th Pairs (Ultra Insane Multislotting)
S' L' U' L U L F' L' f // OLL
U l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 // PLL








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net




Total: 42 Moves
Next: B2 R' D2 F B R' F2 U' L U2 B R2 U2 F L2 F2 U2 B U2 D2 B


----------



## G DA CUBER (Nov 7, 2022)

yCArp said:


> Next: B2 R' D2 F B R' F2 U' L U2 B R2 U2 F L2 F2 U2 B U2 D2


I use Beginner CFOP

x2 // inspection
R' F R' D' F D U2 L D F' D // Cross
u R U' R' U R U' R' u' // F2L 1
y L U' L' U' E' R U' R' u' // F2L 2
y' L' U L // F2L3
y2 R U R' U' R U' R' F' U' F // F2L 4
U' F R U R' U' F' // OLL 1/2
U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' // OLL 2/2
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PLL 
U2 // AUF

Total: 73 Moves
Next: B' L D L2 U' L2 U F2 D2 R2 B2 L2 R2 U2 L' F D' F L2 F' U'.


----------



## EthanMCuber (Nov 8, 2022)

G DA CUBER said:


> Next: B' L D L2 U' L2 U F2 D2 R2 B2 L2 R2 U2 L' F D' F L2 F' U'.


x R D R2 D2 R D //6 move cross
L’ U L U2 L U L’ //7 move pair 1
U L’ U L R’ U R //7 move pair 2
U’ R U’ R’ U L' U’ L //8 move pair 3
R U2 R’ U R U R’ F R’ F’ R //horribly inefficient 11 move last pair
y’ R U R’ U R U’ y R U’ R’ F’ //10 move oll
U x’ R2 D2 R’ U' R D2 R’ U R’ //10 move pll

59 moves (terrible if I’m trying to be really efficient)
Next: L D' F2 B L' F U B' R L2 D2 R2 L2 F L2 B2 L2 U2 B2 U2


----------



## G DA CUBER (Nov 8, 2022)

Scramble:


EthanMCuber said:


> L D' F2 B L' F U B' R L2 D2 R2 L2 F L2 B2 L2 U2 B2 U2


Solve here

If there are problems opening it, here it is:
x2 // inspection
F U' F R U' B2 R' D' F B' D' // Cross
R U2 R' U2 F' U F // F2L 1
y R' U2 R2 U R' U2 R U' R' // F2L 2
y U R' U R2 U' R' U F' U' F // F2L 3 
y R U R' F' U F U' R U R' // F2L 4
f R U R' U' f' U F R U R' U' F' // OLL 1/2
// OLL 2/2 Skip
U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PLL 1/2
U' M2 U' M2 U' M' U2 M2 U2 M' U2 // PLL 2/2

Next:
U' L2 U' D2 F D F B U' R F2 L F2 R' U2 L U2 D2 R F2


----------



## yCArp (Nov 9, 2022)

x' // inspection
L D2 F' u' U L U' L2 f U' f' M2 d2 M2 // XXXCross + Set Up 4th Pair
R U' R' // 4th Pair
R' U R2 F2 D r' U r D' F2 R2 U' R U // Anti-PLL








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net




Total: 31 Moves
Next: U' B L D2 U2 L' D2 B2 R2 U2 L2 D2 R' U F' L D' L' B2 L


----------



## Cubing Mania (Nov 11, 2022)

yCArp said:


> U' B L D2 U2 L' D2 B2 R2 U2 L2 D2 R' U F' L D' L' B2 L


z2 y // inspection
R' L' F' D L' // cross
L U2 L2 U' L // 1st pair
U' R' U' R U2 L U L' // 2nd pair
U' R' U' R // 3rd pair
U R U2 R' U y' R' U' R // 4th pair
l' U' L U' L' U L U' L' U2 l // OLL
R' U R' U' R D' R' D R' U D' R2 U' R2 D R2 U2 // PLL
Total: 58 Moves
Next: D2 B2 D' R' F2 U' B2 U' F' U' L D U F D' U' L' R2 D2 R' D' B L R F


----------



## yCArp (Nov 12, 2022)

x y2 // inspection
S2 L2 U R U' B R' U r2 U' r U' r' R' // XXCross
D' R' F R F' D // 4th Pair
U' S U R U' R' S' // ZBLS
U' R U R' U R U2 R' U2 // ZBLL








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net




Total: 35 Moves
Next: R' B' U2 B' R2 U2 R2 F2 R2 F2 D2 L' U' L' U B D R2 D


----------



## Cubing Mania (Nov 14, 2022)

yCArp said:


> R' B' U2 B' R2 U2 R2 F2 R2 F2 D2 L' U' L' U B D R2 D


x2 y' // inspection
R' F U2 D' L' B L2 // cross
R U' R' U2 F' U' F // 1st pair
y L U2 L' // 2nd pair
U' R' U' R2 U R' // 3rd pair
U2 R' U R U2 f R f' // 4th pair
U2 r U R' U R U' R' U R U2 r' // OLL
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // PLL
Total: 56 Moves
Next: L' F2 D B2 D' B2 R2 B2 D R2 U B F D B2 L B' R' F2 R2


----------



## yCArp (Nov 15, 2022)

x y // inspection
R2 D U' F' u2 U' R' D' // XCross 
U2 L' U' L2 U' L' // 2nd & 3rd Pairs
y U r U r' U R U M' U r' // ZBLS
y' R' U2 L U' R U L' U R' U R // ZBLL








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net




Total: 38 Moves
Next: D2 R2 D2 F2 U' L2 U2 R B' R2 L' D B2 R L U R2 L'


----------



## Silky (Nov 15, 2022)

yCArp said:


> Next: D2 R2 D2 F2 U' L2 U2 R B' R2 L' D B2 R L U R2 L'



Method: SSC

z2 B R' (D2 U) r U' r' (U2 D') // Psuedo Pairs (7)
R' D R2 U' R' // SLS (5/12)
D R2 U' R2 D' R2 (U' D) R2 // CTL + CPBL (8/20)
U2 r U' r' S r U r' U2 S (D U2) S2 // EO + DR/DL (12/32)
M' U2 M U' M U2 M' U // L6EP (8/40)

Cancelled CTL and CPBL together which was nice. Also modified the EO alg to insert the DR/DL edges.

Next: D2 B2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U2 F2 D L2 U2 B' R2 B2 U L' F2 R' D' L2 R'


----------



## Cubing Mania (Nov 15, 2022)

Silky said:


> D2 B2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U2 F2 D L2 U2 B' R2 B2 U L' F2 R' D' L2 R'


x2 // inspection
D' F' D2 F // cross
R' U R U R' U R U' R' U R // 1st pair
U' R U' R' U R U' R' // 2nd pair
y' U' L' U L // 3rd pair
U R U' R' U R U R' // 4th pair
U2 R U R' U R' F R F' R U2 R' // OLL
R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U2 // PLL
Next: B' U2 L2 F' R2 U2 B2 R2 D2 B2 L2 F' D' F' U' L D' R B D2


----------



## yCArp (Nov 16, 2022)

x y' // inspection
B r U' r' U' F2 u L R' U R U2 r' U r // XXCross + Preserve 1 Pair
U R U' R' // 3rd Pair
y2 R' D' r U2 r' D F R F' // ZBLS
R' L U L' U' R U2 L U2 L' // ZBLL








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





Alternative solution with pseudoslotting:
x y' // inspection
B r U' r' U' F2 u L U2 r' U r // XXCross
u2 U' M f' L' f M' // 3rd Pseudo Pair + EO
y' R' U2 R U' R' U R // 4th Pseudo Pair
U R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // ZBLL








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





Total: 38 Moves (Both solutions)
Next: U D' F' L2 F2 L' F2 B2 D' B R2 F2 U2 L' B D2 R'


----------



## EthanMCuber (Nov 16, 2022)

U2 R’ U2 x R’ D B R’ //pseudo xcross (7)
z R U R’ y2 //second pseudo pair (3)
U R U R’ F U2 F’ //third pair (7)
y L’ U2 L U L’ U’ L U L’ U2 L D’ //4th (12)
y x’ R U’ R’ D R U R’ x R U’ R’ U’ R U R’ F’ R U R’ U’ R’ F R F’ //oll cancelled into pll (23)

52 moves, whatever

Next: U R B' U2 B R2 B2 R2 D2 B' D2 U2 R B2 F L' B' D2 L2


----------



## yCArp (Nov 16, 2022)

y2 // inspection
U' R' U' R U R' U L' l' U l // XXCross + Preserve 1 Pair
d' R' U' R // 3rd Pair
U2 R U R' U R U' R' // 4th Pair
f U R U' R' f' // OLL
M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U' M2 U // PLL








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net




Total: 36 Moves
Next: B R U D2 R' L2 B' R' B' R D' L2 U2 D2 F' D2 B U2


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 16, 2022)

yCArp said:


> Next: B R U D2 R' L2 B' R' B' R D' L2 U2 D2 F' D2 B U2


x2 y //inspection
R' L2 D' R D // cross (5/5)
y R U' R' //1st pair (3/8)
L' U2 L U R' U' R //2nd pair (7/15)
L U L' U' L U L' //3rd pair (7/22)
y' R U' R' //4th pair (3/25)
U R' U' F U R U' R' F' R //OLL (10/35)
U' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U' //PLL (13/48)

next: U' L' U2 L' B2 U2 L2 F2 D2 R2 U2 D' L D U B F U' F' L


----------



## Cubing Mania (Nov 16, 2022)

yCArp said:


> B R U D2 R' L2 B' R' B' R D' L2 U2 D2 F' D2 B U2


z2 // inspection
F' B2 D' F D // cross
R U' R' // 1st pair
U2 L' U' L R' U' R // 2nd pair
L U L' U' L U L' // 3rd pair
y' U2 R U' R' U R U R' // 4th pair
U2 F U R U2 R' U' R U2 R' U' F' // OLL
U2 R2 U' R U' R U R' U R2 U D' R U' R' D U2 // PLL
Next: L2 D' F' R2 B2 L D' B' R2 B2 R2 U2 F' U2 L2 B' L2 B2 L2 D B2


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 17, 2022)

Cubing Mania said:


> z2 // inspection
> F' B2 D' F D // cross
> R U' R' // 1st pair
> U2 L' U' L R' U' R // 2nd pair
> ...


you used the wrong scramble


----------



## yCArp (Nov 17, 2022)

No worries I will solve them both

Scramble: U' L' U2 L' B2 U2 L2 F2 D2 R2 U2 D' L D U B F U' F' L
y2 // inspection
U R' D2 F' u' D' U' R' U2 R' L' U L D2 // XXCross
L U2 L' // 3rd Pair
U2 F U F' // 4th Pair
U2 F' U2 F U R U' R' U' F' U2 F U' // Blocks 1LLL








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net




Total: 34 Moves

Scramble: L2 D' F' R2 B2 L D' B' R2 B2 R2 U2 F' U2 L2 B' L2 B2 L2 D B2
z y' // inspection
U R' F' D' R2 D U' F U' F2 D F2 D' // Misaligned XCross
f R' f' // 2nd Pseudo Pair
u2 U f U' f' L u // 3rd Pseudo Pair
R U2 R' U R' F R F' // ZBLS
r' U r' U2 l U' R' F2 r2 U' F // ZBLL








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net




Total: 42 Moves

Next: U2 R2 U F L2 D2 L' D2 B U R D2 B2 R2 B2 R2 D


----------



## Silky (Nov 17, 2022)

yCArp said:


> Next: U2 R2 U F L2 D2 L' D2 B U R D2 B2 R2 B2 R2 D



y x' D' (F' B') // Psuedo Pairs (2)
U R U2 r' // SLS (4/6)
U L2 U L2 // CTL (4/10)
U R' F R F' R U2 L' B L U2 R' // CPBL (12/22)
U' M U' M // EO (4/26)
D' M2 (D U) // DL/DR/DB (3/29)
M U2 M' U' M' U2 M' U M2 E // L5EP (10/39)

Next: B L2 B2 D B2 D F2 D' R2 U' L2 B2 D2 R D L F D R2 B' L'


----------



## Cubing Mania (Nov 18, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> you used the wrong scramble


whoops


----------



## yCArp (Nov 18, 2022)

Silky said:


> Next: B L2 B2 D B2 D F2 D' R2 U' L2 B2 D2 R D L F D R2 B' L'


R U R2 U2 F L' u R' L' // XCross
U' R' U R // 2nd Pair
L U' L' // 3rd Pair
d R U2' R2' F R F2 U2' F // ZBLS
y' R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R U' // ZBLL








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net




Total: 35 Moves
Next: R' B R L' U2 R' B' L2 B U' L2 B' U' D' B2 U L'


----------



## brickinapresent (Nov 18, 2022)

ive never seen someone use predrich, cool


----------



## Neuro (Nov 18, 2022)

yCArp said:


> R U R2 U2 F L' u R' L' // XCross
> U' R' U R // 2nd Pair
> L U' L' // 3rd Pair
> d R U2' R2' F R F2 U2' F // ZBLS
> ...


Experimental solve, 48 STM

x' y B D2 L F2 u2 F//FB in DL
R b' R2 b u2 f' U f D' U2 b' R b D//Ribbon Redux
U2 R U R' U' R U R2' F R F'//TOLS
U' R U' R' U' R U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U R U R' U//TTLL

NEXT: L U B2 R' D2 L U2 F2 D2 U2 F2 L' F2 D' B R D2 F L2 D'


----------



## yCArp (Nov 18, 2022)

Thought I was in the roux thread smh but whatever

y' // inspection
U' R' u2 U F U F2 // FB + SBLS
S' U S U2 R U R' // SBSS
F R' F' R U2 R U' R' U R U2 R' // CMLL
U2 M' U M' U' M2 U' M' U2 M' U2 // LSE








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net




Total: 37 Moves
Next: U F U B2 U' L2 B2 R2 U' R2 U2 R2 F2 U' R F' D' F2 D2 U'


----------



## Cubing Mania (Nov 18, 2022)

yCArp said:


> Next: U F U B2 U' L2 B2 R2 U' R2 U2 R2 F2 U' R F' D' F2 D2 U'


z2 // inspection
D F' R' U D2 R' F // cross
y' U' R U R2 U' R // 1st pair
L U' L2 U L // 2nd pair
U F U R U' R' F' R U' R' // 3rd pair
U L U L' U f' L' f // 4th pair
R U R' U R U' B U' B' R' // OLL
U2 x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R x' U' // PLL
Next: R' D2 L' F2 U F' B' D' L' R2 F2 R2 B' U2 B R2 B2 L2 F2 D


----------



## yCArp (Nov 18, 2022)

z // inspection
D' B F2 R' F' U2 R' U L // XCross + Set Up 2nd Pair
U2 L U L' // 2nd Pair
D' U S L' U' L S' // 3rd Pseudo Pair + Set Up 4th Pseudo Pair
D2 F' U F // 4th Pseudo Pair
y F' U' r' F2 R F' r U R' U' F U' u' // Blocks 1LLL








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net




Total: 37 Moves
Next: F' D2 B2 R B L2 D2 L D B2 R2 U2 D2 R' F2 U2 L D2 F2 U2


----------



## Cubing Mania (Nov 18, 2022)

yCArp said:


> F' D2 B2 R B L2 D2 L D B2 R2 U2 D2 R' F2 U2 L D2 F2 U2


z2 // inspection
F L U F' B R2 // cross
U F' U' L' U L F L' U L // 1st pair
U' R' F R F' R U' R' // 2nd pair
y2 U R U' R' // Pseudo 3rd pair
y' D' U R U2 R' U' R U R' D // Pseudo 4th pair
U' r U' r' U' r U r' F' U F // OLL
U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U // PLL
Next: B2 U' R2 F2 D2 L2 U2 F L2 R2 D2 B F L D' U2 R' F D' R B


----------



## yCArp (Nov 19, 2022)

z' y' // inspection
F R' U2 r' F2 B' r' F M r2 U' M' r U M2' r F R F' // XXXXCross with Flipped Last Slot
y d' L' U2 L U' L' U2 L U' F U F' // FLS
F2 D' L U' L U L' D F2 R U' R' // PLL








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net




Total: 48 Moves
Next: L2 F2 D2 F R2 U2 B' U2 L2 B' U2 F2 R D F U R' F R D2 F


----------



## Cubing Mania (Nov 19, 2022)

yCArp said:


> L2 F2 D2 F R2 U2 B' U2 L2 B' U2 F2 R D F U R' F R D2 F


z2 // inspection
R' F D L D2 L' D2 // cross
U R U R' U R U' R' // 1st pair
U L U' L' U' R' U' R // 2nd pair
U L' U L U S' L S // 3rd pair
y' U' R U2 R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
F U R U2 R' U' R U2 R' U' F' // OLL
U F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U' // PLL
Next: B2 F2 D' B2 U' B2 L2 F2 L2 F2 R2 U' B' L' R2 B2 U F2 D' R' U'


----------



## Burrito (Nov 19, 2022)

x2 U2 R' D R B L' D' L' F2' D' // EO Cross
U2 R' U' R L' U2 L E' U B U' B' D' // EOF2L Slot 1
U2' B U B' D' B U' B' E L U' L' D2 // EOF2L Slot 2
U' L' U2 L U2' L' U' L U2' L' U L // EOF2L Slot 4
U L U2 L' U' L U' L' // OCLL
U2 U' L' U2 L U2 L' B L U L' U' L' B' L2 // PLL

Notes: I used pseudof2l

Next scramble: U2 L2 U R2 L F2 R L' U2 R' D2 R D2 R U2 L R' F2 L' R2 U' L2 U2 R'


----------



## EthanMCuber (Nov 20, 2022)

Burrito said:


> x2 U2 R' D R B L' D' L' F2' D' // EO Cross
> U2 R' U' R L' U2 L E' U B U' B' D' // EOF2L Slot 1
> U2' B U B' D' B U' B' E L U' L' D2 // EOF2L Slot 2
> U' L' U2 L U2' L' U' L U2' L' U L // EOF2L Slot 4
> ...


THAT SCRAM SOLVED THE CUBE 

Next: R B' R2 U' D' L' F' B2 L F2 L B2 U2 R2 F2 L2 B2 L2 U2 F U


----------



## Burrito (Nov 20, 2022)

EthanMCuber said:


> THAT SCRAM SOLVED THE CUBE
> 
> Next: R B' R2 U' D' L' F' B2 L F2 L B2 U2 R2 F2 L2 B2 L2 U2 F U


For me, it was a XXXXEOCross into WVCZBLL. (winter variation cancelling to zborowski brunchem last layer)


----------



## EthanMCuber (Nov 20, 2022)

Burrito said:


> For me, it was a XXXXEOCross into WVCZBLL.


You know you’re not supposed to put in fake scrams right?


----------



## Burrito (Nov 20, 2022)

EthanMCuber said:


> You know you’re not supposed to put in fake scrams right?


i thought it was the one where cubehead got 2 free pairs into h perm sorry


----------



## EthanMCuber (Nov 20, 2022)

R B' R2 U' D' L' F' B2 L F2 L B2 U2 R2 F2 L2 B2 L2 U2 F U

B U L U’ Rw2 U L D’ //xcross (8)
U2 R U’ R’ y R U’ R’ //pair 2 (7)
L’ U2 L y R U’ R’ //pair 3 (6)
U2 y’ L’ U L y’ U2 F R’ F’ R2 U2 L’ U R U L U L’ U L //pair 4 cancelled into oll (19)
U’ R U R’ F’ R U R’ U’ R' F R2 U’ R’ //pll (14)

Total: 54 moves
Next: L B R F2 U2 L R B2 F2 R F2 R2 U2 B' R2 D' R B2 L' D B


----------



## Neuro (Nov 20, 2022)

Roux, 38 STM

z u2 f' R' u2 U' F'//FB
U' R r2' U' r' U R' U' r2 R U r//SB
U R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R'//CMLL
M' U M' U' M' U' M2 U M U//LSE

NEXT: F2 L B' R' L2 U' B' D R2 U2 D' F2 L2 U2 R2 D' R2 B2 R' F


EthanMCuber said:


> R B' R2 U' D' L' F' B2 L F2 L B2 U2 R2 F2 L2 B2 L2 U2 F U
> 
> B U L U’ Rw2 U L D’ //xcross (8)
> U2 R U’ R’ y R U’ R’ //pair 2 (7)
> ...


----------



## zed zed (Nov 20, 2022)

Neuro said:


> F2 L B' R' L2 U' B' D R2 U2 D' F2 L2 U2 R2 D' R2 B2 R' F



zz, 53 stm
F U' L' R F2 U' F' L R' D2 // EOCross
U2 R' U' R // BR
U L U' L' U2 L' U L // FL
U' R U R' U L U L' // BL
U' r' F R F' r U R' // CODFLL
U' R2 U2 R' U R U R U2 R U' R' U' R U // L5EP
next: U2 R2 F2 L2 U2 L2 D' B2 U' B2 F2 U L' F' L2 R U' L' D F U


----------



## EthanMCuber (Nov 20, 2022)

U’ F’ L U z’ L’ U’ L D’ //xcross (8)
Dw L’ U’ L //pair 2 (4)
y R U’ R’ y R U R’ //pair 3 (6)
Dw R U2 R’ U2 R’ F R F2 U F //pair 4, insert for cross-solved oll (11)
R U R’ U R U2 R’ //oll (7)
D R’ U' R U D’ R2 U R’ U R U’ R U’ R2 U2 //pll, auf (16)

Total: 52 moves


----------



## Neuro (Nov 21, 2022)

EthanMCuber said:


> U’ F’ L U z’ L’ U’ L D’ //xcross (8)
> Dw L’ U’ L //pair 2 (4)
> y R U’ R’ y R U R’ //pair 3 (6)
> Dw R U2 R’ U2 R’ F R F2 U F //pair 4, insert for cross-solved oll (11)
> ...


Ethan, please provide the next scramble.


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 21, 2022)

EthanMCuber said:


> THAT SCRAM SOLVED THE CUBE
> 
> Next: R B' R2 U' D' L' F' B2 L F2 L B2 U2 R2 F2 L2 B2 L2 U2 F U



z2 y 
//edges LBGA INXJ VRSO PB
//corners IXAG NPQF

[M U' L:[U',M']] //UF-BL-UB-RU-UL
[L' : [U, L' E L]] [M' : [U' L' U, M']]
[D' R' F : [E, R2]] [D' M D, R']
[R' U' : [R2, S]]

[U R' U' : [R U R', D']]
[U' R : [R D R', U2]]
[U D : [R U' R', D]]
[F : [R U R', D']]

recon


@Neuro I added the next scramble
Next: D2 L2 U2 L2 F U2 B D2 F2 L2 F2 L D L' R' U2 F2 R F


----------



## tsmosher (Nov 21, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> z2 y
> //edges LBGA INXJ VRSO PB
> //corners IXAG NPQF
> 
> ...



y'
E2 L' U' L' F' R F R' F // FB (9)
R2 U R' f R f' // SSq (6/15)
R U' r' U2 r U R' // LS (7/22)
R U R' U R U' B U' B' R' // CLL (10/32)
U M U' M' U' M U M' U M' U2 M U' M2 U' // EOdM > EPLL (15/47)

NEXT: 
U2 F' R F' L' D B U' D2 R' D2 R' U2 F2 R U2 R' U2 F


----------



## yCArp (Nov 22, 2022)

z' // inspection
B F D F' R' U L U' F' L2 D2 // XXCross
U' L' U L U' L' U' L // 3rd Pair
U' R U' R' d' L' U' L // 4th Pair
f' R2 U' R F R' U R2 f D' R' F' R D U // PLL








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net




Total: 41 Moves
Next: L2 F' L' U R B U' D' F B2 U2 B2 D2 B' L2 D2 L2 U2 R


----------



## cubenerd74 (Nov 22, 2022)

yCArp said:


> Next: L2 F' L' U R B U' D' F B2 U2 B2 D2 B' L2 D2 L2 U2 R


 y2 x' // inspection
R' F U' L B U L D' // xcross 
R' U' R U2 R' U R // 2nd pair
y' R' U' R L' U L // 3rd pair
y U' R U R' U2 R U R' // 4th pair
F R U R' U' S R U R' U' f' // 2look OLL(1)
x R' U R D' R' U' R D x' // 2look OLL(2)
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // PLL
[view at CubeDB.net]( https://cubedb.net/?puzzle=3&scramb...
U-_R_U_R-_F-_R_U_R-_U-_R-_F_R2_U-_R-__//_PLL )

62 STM
Next: B2 R B U2 F R2 B D2 F U2 B' L2 R' D L2 F2 L2 B


----------



## yCArp (Nov 22, 2022)

x' y // inspection
F' D U F2 D2 R U2 R F E' F2 U F2 U2 F2 E' L U' L' // PseudoXXXCross
E2 R U' R2' D' r U r' D R // Pseudo ZBLS
R' U' R U R' U R U2 R' U R U2 R' U' R E2 // ZBLL








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net




Total: 45 Moves
Next: B2 D2 B U2 R2 F' D2 U2 L2 D2 B2 D' L' B' U2 L U' R2 U R2


----------



## Andy Chakarov (Nov 22, 2022)

yCArp said:


> Next: B2 D2 B U2 R2 F' D2 U2 L2 D2 B2 D' L' B' U2 L U' R2 U R2


z2 y' // inspection (yellow up, red front)

B' R' F' D R' D // cross

L U L' U L U' L' // 1st pair

R U' R' U R U' R' y R U' R' // 2nd pair

U y2 R U' R' U F' U' F // 3rd pair

R' U R U B U B' // 4th pair

U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' F' // OLL

U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'
y U M' U M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 U' // 2 look PLL because I am scared of G perms








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





Total: 75 moves
Next: D' F' U' B' U2 F2 R2 D2 B2 L2 F2 L2 F U R' B U B L' B'


----------



## yCArp (Nov 22, 2022)

R L F' L R2 F2 R' F' d r' U r L' U' L' // Misoriented XXXCross
U' L' U L d' L U' L' // 4th Pair
y U R2 B' R2 F' R B2 R' F R U B' R' // FLS
R2 U' S' U2 S U' R2 U // PLL








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net




Total: 43 Moves
Next: B' R2 F' D2 B' R2 D2 F2 U2 F L' F2 R' B2 D F' L2 B R' D'


----------



## Cubing Mania (Nov 23, 2022)

yCArp said:


> B' R2 F' D2 B' R2 D2 F2 U2 F L' F2 R' B2 D F' L2 B R' D'


z2 // inspection
U R' F L B2 D2 // cross
U' L' U2 L2 U L' // 1st pair
y' R' U2 RU R' U' R // 2nd pair
U2 R U' R' // 3rd pair
U' L U L' // 4th pair
U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R F R U R' U' F' // OLL
U' M2 U M U2 M' U M2 U // PLL
Next: L U2 L' B2 R' D2 U2 L D2 U L B2 R U' F2 L' B' F2


----------



## Silky (Nov 24, 2022)

Cubing Mania said:


> Next: L U2 L' B2 R' D2 U2 L D2 U L B2 R U' F2 L' B' F2



Method: SSC-M

x y D r' U2 R' (D2 U2) M2 // Psuedo Pairs (6)
U' R U' R' U' R U r' // SLS (8/14)
U2 R2 (U' D2) R2 // CTL (4/18)
U2 R2 U' R U' R F2 R' U R F2 U2 R2 // CPBL (13/31)
M2 D' M' D' // DL/DR (4/35)
M' U2 M' U M U2 M U2 M' (D U) // L6E (10/45)

Next: R2 D R2 D U2 F2 R2 B2 L2 U2 L2 R' D L B L' D' U F2 L' F


----------



## Cubing Mania (Nov 26, 2022)

Silky said:


> R2 D R2 D U2 F2 R2 B2 L2 U2 L2 R' D L B L' D' U F2 L' F


z2 y' // inspection
R' F' L D R' D // cross
y' R' U2 R U' R' U R // 1st pair
U' L U L' U2 L U' L' // 2nd pair
U' R U' R' U R U R' // 3rd pair
U' F' L F L' // 4th pair
R' U' R' F R F' U R // OLL
U R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' R U R' U R U // PLL
Next: L2 U2 R2 U2 B2 L2 R2 B L2 B F' R D' F2 U L' B R' U' R2 F'


----------



## tsmosher (Nov 27, 2022)

Silky said:


> Method: SSC-M
> 
> x y D r' U2 R' (D2 U2) M2 // Psuedo Pairs (6)
> U' R U' R' U' R U r' // SLS (8/14)
> ...



y' z // Nautilus
F' U S2 r2 U r' u2 r' U r u' // FB (11)
R' U S R2 S' R2 // NMNSB (6/17)
M' U' M // EO (3/20)
U2 R U2 R' U2 r U2 r' // dFr (8/28)
R U' R' L' U2 L U L' U L R U2 R' // 2GLL (13/41)
U2 L // untransform (2/43)

acn

NEXT: 
L' U2 R' D2 L U2 F2 R F2 L' D' L' F U2 L' F2 U' F2 D2


----------



## OreKehStrah (Nov 27, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> y' z // Nautilus
> F' U S2 r2 U r' u2 r' U r u' // FB (11)
> R' U S R2 S' R2 // NMNSB (6/17)
> M' U' M // EO (3/20)
> ...


x'
U2 x u2 U2 R F' L' // XCross 6/6
D R U' R' D' // 2nd 5/11
U L' U' L // 3rd 4/15
U' L U2 L' U' L U2 L' // 4th with OLL influencing 8/23
U R U R' U' R' F R F' // nice OLL 9/32
U2 x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' l U // PLL 11/43

alternatively you can do a normal 4th pair and get

x'
U2 x u2 U2 R F' L' // XCross 6/6
D R U' R' D' // 2nd 5/11
U L' U' L // 3rd 4/15
U' L U2 L' U2 L U' L' // 4th 8/23
R' F2 r U r' F R // OLL 7/30
U' S M2 S' u M2 u' M2 U' // PLL 9/39


Next: L D R U2 B2 L2 F2 U B2 D2 U L2 D R' D2 B' L' D' F D


----------



## yCArp (Nov 27, 2022)

x2 y // inspection
R L U L' u' U2 L D' U' R // Cross + Set Up 3 Pairs
U' f R' f' // 1st Pair
F U' f' L f U2 R' F' R // 2nd & 3rd Pairs 
d' U2 l U' l' U' l U l' // ZBLS
y2 R U R' U R2 D r' U2 r D' R2 U' // ZBLL








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net




Total: 44 Moves
Next: D2 F' U2 B2 L2 D2 B2 F' U2 R2 F' U2 R' B U2 L U2 F D' R F2


----------



## great cuber (Nov 27, 2022)

y // inspection
B' F R' L F // cross
U2 L U' L2 U L // 1st pair
D R' U' R D' // 2nd pair
y U2 L' U' L U' R' U' R // 3rd pair
U' L' U' L U L' U' L // 4th pair
F R U R' U' F' U R U R' U R U2 R' // 2 look OLL
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U // PLL
Solve Reconstruction
Total: 62 Moves STM
Next: R' L' F' R2 U F' D' R' D2 B2 D2 B U2 D2 B' U2 D2 B2 U'


----------



## great cuber (Nov 27, 2022)

x2 y2 // inspection
D' R2 U' L' F' B L2 D' // cross
R' U2 R r' F r // 1st pair
R U' R' U' f' L' f // 2nd pair
U2 R U R2 U' R // 3rd pair
U R U' R' U2 F' U' F // 4th pair
U R U R' U' R' F R F' // OLL
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' // PLL
Total: 59 moves STM
Next: L' F D' B' U' L2 U' L D2 R2 F L2 B' D2 F D2 R2 F' L2 D'


----------



## yCArp (Nov 27, 2022)

y' // inspection
D' R' L' D F U2 R' // XCross + Set Up 2 Pairs
U S' R' U' R S // 2nd Pair + Preserve 3rd Pair
y' R' U' R // 3rd Pair
R' F R F' R U2' R2' F R F' // ZBLS
R' U' R U' R' U R F R' U R U' F' // ZBLL








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net




Total: 39 Moves
Next: B U' L U' R U B' D' L2 U D2 R2 U' B2 R2 L2 U' F' L' D


----------



## Silky (Nov 28, 2022)

Method: SSC-O

z2 y D (F2 B2) L' (F' B) // EO (4)
(U' D') (L R') U' R' // Psuedo Pair/Triplet (4/8)
U2 R2 U' R (U' D2) R // OL5C (6/14)
U' R2 // CTL (2/16)
(U' D) R2 U' R2 (U D) R2 D' R2 // CPBL (8/24)
U M2 D M2 // DL/RL/DB (4/28)
(D2 U') M U2 M U' M' U2 M' U // L5EP (9/37)

Next: B2 D2 B2 U' L2 U R2 D2 U' B2 U' F D R2 B' R B2 D L' B D


----------



## tsmosher (Nov 28, 2022)

Silky said:


> Method: SSC-O
> 
> z2 y D (F2 B2) L' (F' B) // EO (4)
> (U' D') (L R') U' R' // Psuedo Pair/Triplet (4/8)
> ...



y2 x // inspect
U' M' R2 F // FB (4)
R' U' M U2 r U R' M' U r' // SB (10/14)
U2 R U R' U R' F R F' R U2' R' // CLL (12/26)
U M U M' E' M2 u' // EOdM & fix centers (7/33)
M2 U M U2 M' U R2 // EPLL & untransform (7/40)

NEXT: 
D2 R2 D2 B2 U2 F' D2 U2 F R2 B' D2 L' R' F' L2 D' F L' R2 U


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 30, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> D2 R2 D2 B2 U2 F' D2 U2 F R2 B' D2 L' R' F' L2 D' F L' R2 U


ZZ-OP, 55 STM
R' U' D F U' F' L' F // EO
U L F2 R2 L U' L2 U L D' // EO X-Cross
R U2 R' U2 R U' R' // F2L 2
L U L' R' U' R U L U' L' // F2L 3 & 4
U R U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' // OCLL (COLL)
U M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 // PLL
ACN

ZZ-a, 50 STM
R' U' D F U' F' L' F // EO
U L F2 R2 L U' L2 U L D' // EO X-Cross
R U2 R' U2 R U' R' // F2L 2
L U L' R' U' R U L U' L' // F2L 3 & 4
U R' U' R' r2 U' R' U R' r2 U' r' U2 r U // ZBLL
ACN

Mehta-TDR, 47 STM
z // Inspection
S L2 S' R2 U2 L2 // FB
E' R u2 R' U2 R' u2 // 3QB
U' F' U F2 R F' R' // EOLE
U2 R2 U R' U R U2 R' U R U R2 // TDR
U R U2 R2 F2 U' R2 U' R2 U F2 U R U2 D2 // ZBLL
ACN

Nautilus, 47 STM
z2 // Inspection
S U2 S' u2 R2 u2 // FB
R U r U' r2 U2 R' U' R2 M U2 M // F2L-1
U R U R' U R U R' // F2L
U' r U R' U R U2 r' // OLL
U' R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2 f R' f' // PLL
ACN

Next: U2 R' B2 L' D2 B2 R F2 R B2 F2 L2 D' L' R' F D2 R2 B' R U'


----------



## Silky (Dec 1, 2022)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next: U2 R' B2 L' D2 B2 R F2 R B2 F2 L2 D' L' R' F D2 R2 B' R U'



Method: SSC-M

x2 z D R D' M F M' // Psuedo Pairs (6)
U' R' F R2 U R' U' F // SLS (8/14)
(r R) U' R2 D' // CTL (4/18)
R2 U' R2 U R2 U' R2 U r2 // CPBL (9/27)
D' S U2 S' // DL+DR (4/31)
M' U M U2 M' U M' U M2 U M U2 M (U2 D') // (14/45)

Next: U2 L B' F2 U2 F' R2 B U2 L2 F2 D' L2 B R F U


----------



## tsmosher (Dec 5, 2022)

Silky said:


> Method: SSC-M
> 
> x2 z D R D' M F M' // Psuedo Pairs (6)
> U' R' F R2 U R' U' F // SLS (8/14)
> ...



z' y' // Nauty-S
R u b' R' r' U' r // FB (7)
R u R U' R' u R2 u' // 3QB, dFR (8/15)
R B' R' B R U2 R2' U' R2 U' R' // dBR (11/26)
U' F (R' D' R) U2 (R' D R) U2 F' // CLL (11/37)
U' S' U S E2 // L5EP (5/42)

NEXT: 
D2 B2 D2 B2 U2 R2 D2 L' R2 B2 L D' F2 R D2 B' F U' B' D


----------



## Silky (Dec 6, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> D2 B2 D2 B2 U2 R2 D2 L' R2 B2 L D' F2 R D2 B' F U' B' D



Method: APB

y2 E' L' F U' f2 // 2x2x2 (5)
U R U2 R' F2 U2 F' // 2x2x3 (7/12)
R S R2 S' // dFR Pair (4/16)
R' U S' U S // EO Pair (5/21)
U2 R' U' R U2 R' U R // 1x2x3 (8/29)
U' R' U' R U' R' U' L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L U' // ZBLL (16/45)

Next: D U2 B2 R' B2 F2 L2 U2 R' F2 L U2 R' B D' L2 R D2 U' B' L


----------



## ProStar (Dec 7, 2022)

Silky said:


> Next: D U2 B2 R' B2 F2 L2 U2 R' F2 L U2 R' B D' L2 R D2 U' B' L



32 HTM

/* Scramble */
D U2 B2 R' B2 F2 L2 U2 R' F2 L U2 R' B D' L2 R D2 U' B' L

/* Solve */
y2 // Inspection

R' F L2 U R D' F U2 L' U L D' // XCross

R U2 R2 U2 R // 2nd Pair

D2 R' U' R2 B' R' B D2 // 3rd Pair

R' U R B U' B' // 4th Pair + LL

U2 // AUF

// View at alg.cubing.net

NEXT: R F R L' B2 U2 L' U L D2 R2 B R2 D2 L2 D2 F B U2 B


----------



## CodingCuber (Dec 8, 2022)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: R F R L' B2 U2 L' U L D2 R2 B R2 D2 L2 D2 F B U2 B


43 ETM, CFOP

y2 D' L' D2 F L U2 B2 U B' L D // XCross + preserve pair
F U' F' // 2nd pair
R U' R' L U' L' // 3rd pair
R U2 R' U R U R' // 4th pair + OLL
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U // PLL

Next: B2 R2 F2 U F2 U L2 B2 R2 B2 D' B' D L D R' U' F D F2 D'


----------



## Neuro (Dec 8, 2022)

CodingCuber said:


> 43 ETM, CFOP
> 
> y2 D' L' D2 F L U2 B2 U B' L D // XCross + preserve pair
> F U' F' // 2nd pair
> ...


2GR, 44 STM

z' F r F U' f'//EOPair
r2 U' R' r' F r'//CPLine
U R' r2 u2 U' r2//2x2x3
U2 R U2 R' U2 R' U' R2 U2 R//F2L
U2 R U2 R' U2 R U' R' U2 R U' R' U2 R U R' U//2GLL

NEXT: F2 U2 R2 F' D2 F' U2 F' D2 F' U2 L2 R' F' U F' U' B2 F D2 U'


----------



## Running for cube (Dec 8, 2022)

Cross: F R2 L2 B’ L’ X2

first pair U’ L’ U2 L U2 L’ U L 
Second pair: L U2 L’ Y’ R’ U R
3rd pair: L’ U L X’ U2 L’ U’ L
4th pair: X U’ L’ U’ L
OLL: U’ RW’ U RW2 U’ RW2 U’ RW2 U RW’
PLL: U L2 X’ D2 L’ U’ L D2 L’ U L’ X
AUF:U

next scramble: F2 U2 D' B2 U2 R' B' F' U2 L2 F2 U2 R D L' B2 R2 L2 F D


----------



## Megaminx lover (Dec 9, 2022)

CFOP

z2 y'//Inspection
D F U' L y R F R U' R2'//Cross
y L' U L U L F' L' F//1st pair
y L' U L//2nd pair
R U R2' U' R//3rd pair
U R U R' U' R U R'//4th pair
U2 R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F'//OLL
U F R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' F' U2//PLL









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





Roux

z y2//Inspection
L' E M2' U2' L' U L U2' R' U' R U R2' U2 l U l'//FB
U' R2' U r U' R' U R' U' R U R' U' R//SB
U2 R U2 R D R' U2 R D' r2'//CMLL
U M U' M' U' M2' U M' U2' M' U M' U2' M'//L6E









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





ZZ

z2//inspection
L' (F B') U F R F' L D U' R S U2 S' B2' L' U L//EO xcross
U' L U2' L' U L U' L'//2nd Pair
U2' R' U R2 U' R2' U2 R U2' R' U R2 U R' U R U' R' U R U2' R'//3rd pair into 4th pair into OLL
F' U' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2' U'//PLL









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





Next: B' D2 F L' B U2 L2 B2 L U L2 D2 R2 B2 U R2 B2 D B2 R2 U2


----------



## iLikeCheese (Dec 10, 2022)

Megaminx lover said:


> CFOP
> 
> z2 y'//Inspection
> D F U' L y R F R U' R2'//Cross
> ...


B' D2 F L' B U2 L2 B2 L U L2 D2 R2 B2 U R2 B2 D B2 R2 U2
Time: 4.92

y // inspection
D' R' F' D2 U' R' D2 // cross
U' L U L2' U2 L // 1st pair
U2' L' U L // 2nd pair
U2 R U2' R' U' R U R' // 3rd pair
y R U R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U r U R' U' r' R U R U' R' // EO
R U2' R' U' R U' R' U R U R' U R U2' R' U // ZBLL

59 STM in 4.92 = 11.99 STPS

Next: R2 F2 R U' F2 L2 B2 U' B2 U B2 F2 U F' U2 L D' B' U L'


----------



## EthanMCuber (Dec 10, 2022)

y’ x’ //inspection
U’ F2 D’ F’ //cross
L’ U’ L R’ U’ R //first pair
L’ U L2 F’ L’ U F L U L’ //second pair cancelled into third pair
R U R’ //fourth pair
F R U R’ U’ F’ //oll
U2 M2 U’ M U2 M’ U’ M2 //pll

next: D2 R' U' R2 U R2 U' R2 B2 U F2 U R2 F U' B2 D U2 L B


----------



## Running for cube (Dec 10, 2022)

What alg was the PLL you used?


----------



## Cuber2s (Dec 10, 2022)

EthanMCuber said:


> next: D2 R' U' R2 U R2 U' R2 B2 U F2 U R2 F U' B2 D U2 L B


x2//inspection
L U' F R' D2 R D2//Cross
y' U' R' U2 R2 U R'//First Pair
D' L U' L' D2 f R' f' D2//Second+ third pair
y2 R U' R' U R U2 R2 F R F'//Last Pair
R U2 R' U' R U' R' U//OLL
D' R U R' U' D R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2//PLL
U2//AUF
Next:B R2 D F R2 F D'R U2 B2 U' R2 F2 U' B2 D2 L2 U'L


----------



## ProStar (Dec 11, 2022)

Running for cube said:


> What alg was the PLL you used?



That's a U-Perm


----------



## Running for cube (Dec 11, 2022)

ProStar said:


> That's a U-Perm


Oh yeah I’m stupid


----------



## abunickabhi (Dec 11, 2022)

Cuber2s said:


> x2//inspection
> L U' F R' D2 R D2//Cross
> y' U' R' U2 R2 U R'//First Pair
> D' L U' L' D2 f R' f' D2//Second+ third pair
> ...


z2 y
//edges UPXV BLCJ qn
//corners WHIN ATQR

[U R U:[M,U' F U']] //UF-DB-FR-FD-DR
[L U' L',S L' S L] //UF-UB-BL-UR-LF
[U' L F' : [E, L2]]

[R' : [D, R' U R]]
[R' U : [D, R U' R']]
[R' D' R : [R U' R', D]]
[D : [R D' R', U']] [U', R D R']

recon

Next: B D2 F' R' B2 D' F R' U D2 L2 U R2 B2 D2 B2 U B


----------



## Silky (Dec 12, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: B D2 F' R' B2 D' F R' U D2 L2 U R2 B2 D2 B2 U B



Method: SSC-M

x y (B F2) u F2 U' L' U (l M) // Psuedo Pairs (7)
R U' R' // SLS (3/10)
U R2 (U D2) r2 // CLT (4/14)
D2 R2 U' R2 U R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 (r R) // CPBL (12/26)
D' M D // DL + DR (3/29)
M' U2 M U2 M' U M // EO (7/36)
U M' U2 M U M' U2 M E' // L5EP (9/45)

Pretty messy solve :/

Next: U' L2 F' D2 R2 F' R2 F2 R2 F U2 L2 U2 R' F D' R' U B' L U'


----------



## Roughly_ (Dec 12, 2022)

Silky said:


> Method: SSC-M
> 
> x y (B F2) u F2 U' L' U (l M) // Psuedo Pairs (7)
> R U' R' // SLS (3/10)
> ...


Cross: x2 y' L' F' D' B D2
F2L1: R U R' U R U R' U2 F' U F
F2L2: (L' U' L U)2 B U2 B'
F2L3: y' U2 (L' U' L U)2 R U' R'
F2L4: L' U L U2 L' U' L U F' L F L'
OLL: U R' F2 L F L' F R
PLL: U2 R U2 R' D R U' R U' R U R2 D R' U' R E2

Any tips?

Next: L' B' D2 F' U2 B L2 R2 F' U2 B2 U2 D' R B2 U B L F' D U


----------



## Silky (Dec 14, 2022)

Roughly_ said:


> Next: L' B' D2 F' U2 B L2 R2 F' U2 B2 U2 D' R B2 U B L F' D U



Method: SSC-M

z2 y' D U2 B2 U' B' D M' (D' U) // Psuedo Pairs (8)
R2 D R' U2 R' // SLS (5/13)
(U2 D2) R2 // CTL (2/15)
U2 R2 U' R2 (U D) R2 D' r2 // CPBL (8/23)
U' M U M' D' // DL + DR (5/28)
M' U M' U2 M U M // EO (7/35)
U M' U2 M U2 M2 U2 // L6EP (7/42)

Next: B U2 R2 B F U2 R2 B D2 R2 B2 U2 L' B R D U F2 R2 F'



Roughly_ said:


> Any tips?



I'd work on F2L efficiency. Here's what I would do for your F2L

First Pair: R U R' U R U R' U2 y L' U L2 U2 L' (13)
Second Pair: U R U R' (4/17)
Third Pair: y U R U R2 U R (6/23)
Final Pair: U R' U' R U2 R' U R (8/31)

Notice at the end of my first and third pair I use my insert to help set up for my following case.


----------



## cubenerd74 (Dec 15, 2022)

Silky said:


> Next: B U2 R2 B F U2 R2 B D2 R2 B2 U2 L' B R D U F2 R2 F'


CFOP
x2 // inspection
D R' D R' U R' F D' // cross
U' R' U2 R2 U R' // 1st pair
U' L U' L' U2 f' L' f // 2nd pair
U F U F' // 3rd pair
U' y R U' R' U2 F' U' F // 4th pair
U' F R U R' U' F' // OLL
U L' U' L F L' U' L U L F' L2 U L // PLL
[view at CubeDB.net]( https://cubedb.net/?puzzle=3&scramble=B_U2_R2_B_F_U2_R2_B_D2_R2_B2_U2_L-_B_R_D_U_F2_R2_F-&alg=x2_//_inspection D_R-_D_R-_U_R-_F_D-__//_cross U-_R-_U2_R2_U_R-__//_1st_pair U-_L_U-_L-_U2_f-_L-_f__//_2nd_pair U_F_U_F-__//_3rd_pair U-_y_R_U-_R-_U2_F-_U-_F__//_4th_pair U-_F_R_U_R-_U-_F-__//_OLL U_L-_U-_L_F_L-_U-_L_U_L_F-_L2_U_L__//_PLL )
Roux
y2 // inspection
U L D' F2 D M2 L U' L' // FB
U' r' R' U R U2 R2 U2 B U' B' // SS
U' M U r U' R' // SB
U R U2 R' U2 R' F R F' // CMLL
M U M' U' M' U2 M2 U' M' U2 M' //L6E
[view at CubeDB.net]( https://cubedb.net/?puzzle=3&scramble=B_U2_R2_B_F_U2_R2_B_D2_R2_B2_U2_L-_B_R_D_U_F2_R2_F-&alg=y2_//_inspection U_L_D-_F2_D_M2_L_U-_L-__//_FB U-_r-_R-_U_R_U2_R2_U2_B_U-_B-__//_SS U-_M_U_r_U-_R-__//_SB U_R_U2_R-_U2_R-_F_R_F-__//_CMLL M_U_M-_U-_M-_U2_M2_U-_M-_U2_M-_//L6E )
NEXT: B D2 B D2 F' D2 F' U2 B F' D F L' R' D L2 U2 F' U' B2


----------



## Silky (Dec 15, 2022)

cubenerd74 said:


> NEXT: B D2 B D2 F' D2 F' U2 B F' D F L' R' D L2 U2 F' U' B2



Method: SSC-M

y' x2 R2 U R// Psuedo Pair + Triplet (3)
D' R' U R (U2 D') r // OL5C (6/9)
S' (U' D') M' // CTL (3/12)
D R2 D' R2 D R2 D' r2 // CPBL (8/20)
D M2 D' // DL + DR (3/23)
M2 U M U' M // EO (5/28)
U' M' U2 M // L6EP (4/32)

One of my most efficient solves 

Method: Roux

y U' R' B2 D' F' U' B // FB (7)
R U' M2 U M2 U R' U' // Square (8/15)
R' U R' U R U R' U' r U R' // SB + CMLL (11/26)
U M U' M' U M' // EO (6/32)
U' M2 U2 M U2 M // L6EP (6/38)

CMLL Skip 

Method: Petrus/Snyder

(U' D') R' B r U2 // 2x2x2 (5)
x R2 U' R2 U R2 F2 // 2x2x3 (6/11)
D' r U' r' D // EO (5/16)
R2 U2 R' U R' U' R' U2 R' U' R // 1x2x3 (11/27)
U' R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' // L3C (10/37)

One of my best Petrus solves. Flows incredibly well and has amazing ergonomics. Also a good FMC solve.

Next: D L2 F2 L2 U' B2 R2 F2 U L2 B2 F L F2 U L2 R' D R2 D'


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 16, 2022)

Silky said:


> Next: D L2 F2 L2 U' B2 R2 F2 U L2 B2 F L F2 U L2 R' D R2 D'


z2 L' B2 R' B' L D' L' B // CROSS + 2 FREE PAIRS
R' U R // P1
U' R' F R F' R U' R' // P2
L U' L' // P3
F R U2 R' F2 L' U' L U F // P4 INTO OLL
U2 F U F' L2 u' L U' L' U L' u L2 // PLL

woaj 45 slices

NEXT: R2 U2 B2 U' L2 U' R2 U2 B2 U' L B' R D2 B F' L2 U F2 U


----------



## Caden Fisher (Dec 16, 2022)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> z2 L' B2 R' B' L D' L' B // CROSS + 2 FREE PAIRS
> R' U R // P1
> U' R' F R F' R U' R' // P2
> L U' L' // P3
> ...


x’ U’ R’ D’ U L’ D F’ // cross
U R U2 R’ U’ R U R’ // first pair
y’ U’ L’ U’ L // second pair
U2 R U R’ L U’ L’ // third pair
U2 R U2 R’ U F’ U’ F // fourth pair
fw R U R’ U’ f’w U F R U R‘ U’ F’ // OLL
U’ L’ U’ L F L’ U’ L U L F’ L2 U L // PLL
U2 // auf

Next: F' D R' L2 F2 D F D L U B2 U B2 U' R2 F2 D R2 L2 D


----------



## Cubing_Paddy (Dec 17, 2022)

Caden Fisher said:


> x’ U’ R’ D’ U L’ D F’ // cross
> U R U2 R’ U’ R U R’ // first pair
> y’ U’ L’ U’ L // second pair
> U2 R U R’ L U’ L’ // third pair
> ...


U´ F´ R2 y´ U F2 R´ U´ R y´ L F´ L´ x-cross

y´ D R U´ R´ D´ 2nd pair

L´ U L U´ L´ U L 3rd pair

y´ L´ U L U L´ U L U´ y L U L´ 4rd pair 

F´ L´ U´ L U L´ U´ L U L F l´ U´ L´ U l OLL

x´ R U´ R´ D R U R´ D´ R U R´ D R U´ R´ D´ 




Next: U' B2 R2 D' L2 D L2 B2 R2 D R' F U' B R2 B2 F' L' F R2


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 17, 2022)

Cubing_Paddy said:


> Next: U' B2 R2 D' L2 D L2 B2 R2 D R' F U' B R2 B2 F' L' F R2



Twizzle linky' U' R' F U' D L F' L2 u' // CROSS + 2 FREE PAIRS
R' F U' R U F' U' R U' R' // P1+P2
y R' U' R U R' U' R // P3
l U' L' U L U l' // P4
R' U' R' F R F' U R // OLL
U' M2' u' M' u2' M' u' M2' U2' // PLL



NEXT: B U' L' U2 L2 F D2 R' F L2 B2 D L2 D F2 B2 D' R2 B2 U'


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Dec 17, 2022)

Silky said:


> I'd work on F2L efficiency. Here's what I would do for your F2L
> 
> First Pair: R U R' U R U R' U2 y L' U L2 U2 L' (13)
> Second Pair: U R U R' (4/17)
> ...


That first pair is pretty bad. If we pretend that cross influencing doesn't exist and do the same cross solution, a better F2L would be:

r U' r2 F' r U2 F (7)
L' U L R' U2 R (6/13)
y' R U' R2 F R U F2 r u r' (10/23)

Also leaves a really good LL.


----------



## tsmosher (Dec 18, 2022)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> NEXT: B U' L' U2 L2 F D2 R' F L2 B2 D L2 D F2 B2 D' R2 B2 U'



Twizzle link// ZZ-4c
R' B' U2 l' U l r' U2 r D2 R' // EO mixed cross+1 (11)
L U2 L' // +1 (3/14)
R U2 R2' U R // p2 (5/19)
L' U2 L // p3 (3/22)
U R' U' R U' R' U' R // p4 (8/30)
U r U2 R2' F R F' R U2 r' // CLL (10/40)
U M2 U' M2 // M2+4c (4/44)

Next: U2 R D2 B2 L2 D2 U2 L F2 D2 L2 F D' L2 B' U2 F D' F' L2 R


----------



## Poorcuber09 (Dec 22, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> Next: U2 R D2 B2 L2 D2 U2 L F2 D2 L2 F D' L2 B' U2 F D' F' L2 R


CFOP
Twizzle linkR L' B' R F2 D2 // CROSS+PAIR
F U' F' //1ST PAIR
R2 B' R2 B // 2ND PAIR
U L U2 R U R' L' //3RD PAIR + 4TH SETUP
U2 L U2 L' U2 L U y' R U' R' U' R U R' F' // 4TH PAIR INTO OLL
R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 F' U F U2 //PLL

ROUX
Twizzle linkL B2 U2 S' U2 S U L F' U' F y2 // FIRST BLOCK
U R' U' r U' R' U' r' U' R' U R B U2 B' // 2ND BLOCK
R' U' R U' R' U2 R U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // 2 LOOK COLL
M' U M U2 M' U' M // EO
M U2 M U M2 U // TOP LR EDGES
M2 U2 M U2 M // L4E

really inefficient roux solve lmao

Next: L2 R2 D2 B' D2 F' R2 F' U2 F D2 R D' B' F' L D R' F2 U'


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 23, 2022)

Poorcuber09 said:


> Next: L2 R2 D2 B' D2 F' R2 F' U2 F D2 R D' B' F' L D R' F2 U'





Spoiler: FreeFOP, 54 STM



Twizzle linkL' F' D' R F' U L' U L U' L U L' U' L' U L U' L' U' L // F2L-2

U M' U2 M U2 S' U S // F2L

U2 R U2 R2 F R F' R U2 R' // OLL

U2 R2 F R U R U' R' F' R U2 R' U2 R U // PLL





Spoiler: Roux, 50 STM



Twizzle linky' // Inspection

F' D' B R2 U R F U F' // First block

M U2 M' U' R U' M U2 R U' r' S' U2 S // Second block

U2 r' F2 r U2 r U' r' F // CMLL

M' U M U' M' U M' U' M U2 M' U M2 U2 M U2 M U // L6E



Next: U' F2 R2 D R2 D' U2 F2 R2 B2 L2 B D L F' U R B' L' F' R2


----------



## gsingh (Dec 23, 2022)

x2 y' // inspection
L B D' L' U r U' r' R' U' R D/ // xcross
R U2 R' U' R U2 R' // 2nd pair
U L' U' L U2' L' U L // 3rd pair
U2 L U L' // 4th pair
U' R U2 R' U2 R' F R F' // OLL
U2 D' R U R' U' D R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 U' // PLL

Next: D F' R U L2 B2 L' B U D2 B2 D' L2 U' F2 R2 F2 U' F2 R2


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 23, 2022)

gsingh said:


> Next: D F' R U L2 B2 L' B U D2 B2 D' L2 U' F2 R2 F2 U' F2 R2





Spoiler: CFOP, 49 STM



Twizzle linkx2 // Inspection

D R2 D' F R' U' R D' // X-Cross

L' U2 L U2 f' L' f // F2L 2

D F' U2 F D' // F2L3

U2 R' U2 R2 U R2 U R // F2L 4

F (R U R' U')2 F' // OLL

U x R2 F R F' R U2 r' U r U2 // PLL





Spoiler: Petrus, 46 STM



Twizzle linkz2 y // Inspection

R U' B D' // 2x2x2

R F U2 R F U F' // 2x2x3

U' R2 S R' S' // EO

U2 R U R U' R' U R U' R U R' // F2L

U2 R U R' U R U2 R' // OLL

r' U L' D2 L U' L' D2 L2 F' // PLL



Next: D2 B' D2 F R' B' U' L' D' F' L2 D2 B' R2 B' D2 F' L2 F2 R2


----------



## Lio2010 (Dec 23, 2022)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next: D2 B' D2 F R' B' U' L' D' F' L2 D2 B' R2 B' D2 F' L2 F2 R2





Spoiler: CFOP



X2 Y2 // Inspection

R' F' L U' B2 // cross

U L' U' L D U2 L U' L' // Pair 1

F' U F U R' U' R // Pair 2

L' U2 L U' R U' R' U F' U' F // Pair 3

F U F' U2 F U2 // Pair 4 and OLL start

R U' R' F' U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // OLL end

M'2 U2 M'2 U' d' R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R // PLL



Next: F U2 L2 B2 F' U L2 U R2 D2 L' B L2 B' R2 U2


----------



## SamuelCrawford (Dec 23, 2022)

z // inspection
R' F R' F' U B2 // xcross
U' F U' F' // 2nd pair
U' L U' L' U y R' U' R // 3rd pair
U' F' U F U R U' R' // 4th pair
F R U R' U' F' f R U R' U' f' // edges
R U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' // corners
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U // J Perm

64 moves

Next: F' U F' U L' D2 R D F B2 L2 U2 R2 D2 F U2 D2 F2 R'


----------



## Silky (Dec 24, 2022)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next: U' F2 R2 D R2 D' U2 F2 R2 B2 L2 B D L F' U R B' L' F' R2



Method: APB

z L' U' L' D' (F B') D (B2 F2) (U D) F D' // 2x2x3 + Pair (10)
L2 U' M' U l z R2 U2 R U2 R' U' R // EO + 1x2x3 (12/22)
U' l' U2 R' D2 R U2 R' D2 R2 // COLL (10/32)
M2 U' M2 U' M' U2 M2 U2 M' U // EPLL (10/42)



gsingh said:


> Next: D F' R U L2 B2 L' B U D2 B2 D' L2 U' F2 R2 F2 U' F2 R2



Method: SSRC

x' y R D R U R' (D' U') // FB (6)
r' U' R // Psuedo Pairs (3/9)
U' R F' R' U' R F U' R // SLS (9/18)
U2 R U R' B2 R U' R U R2 B2 // 6CP (11/29)
U' M2 U2 S' U' S // EO + LRP (6/35)
M U2 M' U2 M2 U2 // PMS (6/41)



BenChristman1 said:


> Next: D2 B' D2 F R' B' U' L' D' F' L2 D2 B' R2 B' D2 F' L2 F2 R2



Method: SSRC

y z' B U' L E2 F U F' u' // FB (8)
R2 U M U' // Psuedo Pairs (4/12)
R F R' F' R U2 R' // SLS (7/19)
U2 R2 U R2 U' R2 // 6CP (6/25)
R F' R' S R F R' S' // EO (8/33)
U' M U2 M' S' U2 S // LRP (7/40)
U M U2 M' // PMS (4/44)



Lio2010 said:


> Next: F U2 L2 B2 F' U L2 U R2 D2 L' B L2 B' R2 U2



Method: Petrus

z2 y (D' U') L' U B2 L2 F L' // 2x2x3 (7)
U2 S' U S // EO (4/11)
R2 U2 R U R2 U2 R' U2 R // 1x2x3 (9/20)
R2 B2 R F2 R' B2 R F2 R // (9/29)
U' M2 U M U2 M' U M2 U // EPLL (9/38)



SamuelCrawford said:


> Next: F' U F' U L' D2 R D F B2 L2 U2 R2 D2 F U2 D2 F2 R'



Method: Waterman

y2 z' (U' D') F (M l) F' R' D2 // Waterman Layer (6)
z' U2 r U R' U' r' F R F' // CLL (9/15)
U2 L F' L' S' L F L' S // R Edges (9/24)
z R' U2 L' U L S' L' U L S // EO (10/34)
U' S' M' U2 M S // LRP (6/40)
U' M U2 r' // PMS (4/44)

Wasn't expecting to do 5 solves but yall kept posting solutions while I was still writing.

Next: U R D2 R2 D' B2 R2 D' L2 U' B2 U' B' U L' F D' U F2


----------



## hyn (Dec 24, 2022)

Silky said:


> Next: U R D2 R2 D' B2 R2 D' L2 U' B2 U' B' U L' F D' U F2


x y // inspection
r' u R' U M2 F // FB (6/6)
R' U' r' U' r2 U' R2 U' R' U R U' R M' U2 M r' U' r // SB (19/25)
U R U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' // CMLL (12/37)
U' M' U' M U' M' U' M' U M2 U M U2 M // LSE (14/51)

My SB is a bit of a mess, especially the placing of DR
any tips?

Next: U L' U2 B2 D L2 D F2 R2 B2 R2 U' L2 B' U' B2 D R' B2 D2


----------



## abunickabhi (Dec 25, 2022)

hyn said:


> x y // inspection
> r' u R' U M2 F // FB (6/6)
> R' U' r' U' r2 U' R2 U' R' U R U' R M' U2 M r' U' r // SB (19/25)
> U R U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' // CMLL (12/37)
> ...


z2 y
//edges BVOD LRCA QJNI
//corners QPSW MCFG

D F M F2 M F D M D2 M //UF-UB-DR-RF-DF
D' R' E' R U' S U' R' E R D M U2 //UF-BL-BD-UR-UL
[D M D', L] [L' : [L' E L, U]]

[R' D' : [R' U' R, D2]]
[R2 : [R' U' R ,D2]]
[D : [U, R' D' R]]
L' U2 L U L' U L R U2 R' U' R U' R' //2 twist

R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R //parity 2e2c

recon

Next: F' R' F' U' F L' U' B D' R2 F2 L' D2 L F2 D2 R2 D2 R' F2


----------



## Silky (Dec 28, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: F' R' F' U' F L' U' B D' R2 F2 L' D2 L F2 D2 R2 D2 R' F2



Method: Walrus

y x' U' (B F) U F L D' L U2 L // Waterman Layer + Stripe (9)
R U' F R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F2 // CLL (13/22)
U2 R' S R' S' // Misaligned FR +BR (5/27)
R U S' U' S // EO (5/32)
R U R' S R2 S' R' U' // L5EP (8/40)

Next: U2 F2 U' R2 F2 D B2 U B2 R2 B' L2 R F U' R' B D' L2 U


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Dec 28, 2022)

Silky said:


> Next: U2 F2 U' R2 F2 D B2 U B2 R2 B' L2 R F U' R' B D' L2 U


L2 F' D' U R' F // Cross
U L' U L R' U R // F2L-1
L U L' Dw R U R' // F2L-2
R' U' R' D' R U R' D R U' R // F2L-3 done in a way that cancels with the previous pair and sets the next one up in a better way
L' U2 L U' L' U L // F2L-4
U' F R U R' U' F' // OLL
R' U R' U' R D' R' D R' U D' R2 U' R2 D R2 U // PLL

Alternative LL:
R' U' R U' R' U2 R Rw U R' U R U2 Rw' // OLLCP
R U R' U R' U' R2 U' R' U R' U R U2 // PLL

Next:
U' B2 D L2 B2 L2 F2 D' R2 B2 U' R' U2 B F2 D R2 F R B2


----------



## Cuber142857 (Dec 28, 2022)

x2 // inspection
F R U’ B’ U’ B’ L2 U2 F U’ S R’ f’ // xxcross
y2 U2 R’ F R F’ R U’ R’ // F2L 3
L U2 L’ U’ L U L’ // F2L 4
U R U R’ U R’ F R F’ U2 R’ F R F’ // OLL
U2 R2 U’ S’ U2 S U’ R2 // PLL
U’ // AUF
51 moves, 8.18 = 6.23 TPS

I got lucky on xxcross 

next scramble: D2 R D2 R2 U2 B2 R B2 L' R' B2 R2 F U F2 L' R2 U2 F2 D' (it happens to be really easy)


----------



## Cuber142857 (Dec 29, 2022)

Cuber142857 said:


> x2 // inspection
> F R U’ B’ U’ B’ L2 U2 F U’ S R’ f’ // xxcross
> y2 U2 R’ F R F’ R U’ R’ // F2L 3
> L U2 L’ U’ L U L’ // F2L 4
> ...


Okay since no one is doing it then I’ll do it 

x2 y // inspection
F’ B’ R’ F U F L2’ R’ U2 R D2 U’ F R’ F’ R L U’ L F’ L2’ F // xxcross
y U M U Rw U’ Rw’ U’ M’ // F2L 3
f R f’ // F2L 4
U’ R U R’ U R’ F R F’ U2 R’ F R F’ // OLL
x’ z’ R U’ R’ D R U R’ D’ R U R’ D R U’ R’ D’ // PLL

63 moves, 9.82 = 6.42 TPS

I got lucky on xxcross and easy F2L (again) 

next scramble: D2 L2 B' L2 R2 D2 F2 R2 B D2 B2 R B2 U2 L B' U F' R2 B'


----------



## Cuber142857 (Dec 29, 2022)

Cuber142857 said:


> Okay since no one is doing it then I’ll do it
> 
> x2 y // inspection
> F’ B’ R’ F U F L2’ R’ U2 R D2 U’ F R’ F’ R L U’ L F’ L2’ F // xxcross
> ...


I’m gonna do again!

z2 // inspection
F’ R’ U R2 F D2 f R’ f’ // xcross
U R U’ R’ U2 R U’ R’ // F2L 2
y2 U R U R’ U2 R’ U R2 U’ R’ // F2L 3 and 4 simultaneously
U2 r U’ r’ R U R’ U’ r U’ r’ // OLL
U R’ U’ F’ R U R’ U’ R’ F R2 U’ R’ U’ R U R’ U R // PLL

59 moves, 9.69 = 6.08 TPS

xcross 

next scramble: U' F' L2 D2 L2 B2 D B2 D' U2 L2 B2 U' R2 B' D' R U B' L' D2


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 29, 2022)

Ahoy! Stopping by this thread to test out Twizzle embeds for sharing reconstructions. :-D



Cuber142857 said:


> next scramble: U' F' L2 D2 L2 B2 D B2 D' U2 L2 B2 U' R2 B' D' R U B' L' D2



Twizzle linky L' (U' R U) l U' x' (y' U2') R' F R // X-Cross
U2' L U L' U L U' L' // Slot 2
L' U L U L' U' L // Slot 3
U2' M U' R U (R' M') // ELS
F' R U R' U' R' F R U' R U R' // CLS
R U R' F' R U2' R' U2' R' F R U R U2' R' // PLL


I missed out on some cancellations and had some gnarly lockups, so 61 ETM in 10.44 seconds ≈ 5.8 TPS

Next scramble: U F D' R' U2 B2 R' L2 U2 B2 L2 B' U2 F' D2 B R2 B' R2 U'


----------



## Cuber142857 (Dec 29, 2022)

Lucas Garron said:


> Ahoy! Stopping by this thread to test out Twizzle embeds for sharing reconstructions. :-D
> 
> 
> 
> ...


z2 // inspection
B L' R2 D F' U R2 U2 R U’ R’ // xcross
y’ U2 R U’ R’ U2 R U R’ // F2L 2
y’ U’ R U R’ L’ U L // F2L 3
R U R’ U2 R U R’ // F2L 4
U R2 D R’ U2 R D’ R’ U2 R’ // OLL
x R2 D2 R U R’ D2 R U’ R B2 // PLL

53 moves, 9.36 = 5.66 TPS

next scramble: D R' D' L2 D2 L2 F D2 F' R2 B D2 R2 D B2 L' D2 R B' U


----------



## Cuber142857 (Dec 29, 2022)

Cuber142857 said:


> z2 // inspection
> B L' R2 D F' U R2 U2 R U’ R’ // xcross
> y’ U2 R U’ R’ U2 R U R’ // F2L 2
> y’ U’ R U R’ L’ U L // F2L 3
> ...


I’m gonna do it XD
z2 y2 // inspection
D’ R’ F’ L F2 R2 U’ R’ // xcross
y’ D R U’ R’ U R U’ R’ D’ // F2L 2
R U’ R’ U2 R U R’ U // F2L 3
L U2 L’ U f’ L’ f // F2L 4
U’ r’ U’ R U’ R’ U R U’ R’ U2 r // OLL
x R2 D2 R U R’ D2 R U’ R B2 // PLL

54 moves, 7.53 = 7.17 TPS

next scramble: U' L' F' L2 F2 D' R F' L' F2 D2 B2 D2 L U2 L' B2 R U2 R


----------



## Silky (Dec 29, 2022)

hyn said:


> My SB is a bit of a mess, especially the placing of DR
> any tips?



These would be my most likely solutions to your second block:

R' U' r' U' M2 U' R U R U' R M U2 M' U2 r' U' r // (18)
R' U' r' U' M2 U' R U R U r U2 M2 U2 R' U r // (17)

They obviously aren't any more efficient. Second block can often be a trudge and sometimes there isn't really a whole lot you can do about it. My advice is to make use of wide moves (which it looks like you're already doing, good for you) and try to influence you last pair's corner when you're solving your 1x2x2. Only other advice is to walk through other people's Roux example solves to try an pick up some tricks.


----------



## Silky (Dec 29, 2022)

Cuber142857 said:


> next scramble: U' L' F' L2 F2 D' R F' L' F2 D2 B2 D2 L U2 L' B2 R U2 R



Method: SSRC

y2 x F' R' F' (D2 U) M U2 M' F' // FB (8)
U2 r' U r' // Psuedo Pairs (4/12)
U' R' U2 R' U2 r // SLS (6/18)
U R2 U' R2 U2 R2 // NLL (6/24)
U M U' M // EO (4/28)
U' R2 U M2 U' r2 U2 // LRP (7/35)

Next: R2 F2 L2 D' L2 B2 D2 F2 U' R2 F' D2 F R' F D' B2 U2 L


----------



## Cuber142857 (Dec 30, 2022)

Silky said:


> Method: SSRC
> 
> y2 x F' R' F' (D2 U) M U2 M' F' // FB (8)
> U2 r' U r' // Psuedo Pairs (4/12)
> ...


What’s SSRC?


----------



## Cuber142857 (Dec 30, 2022)

Silky said:


> Method: SSRC
> 
> y2 x F' R' F' (D2 U) M U2 M' F' // FB (8)
> U2 r' U r' // Psuedo Pairs (4/12)
> ...


z2 y’ // inspection
D2 R2 U R F2 // xcross 
y2 U’ (U R U’ R’) 2 U2 R’ U R // F2L 2
R U R’ U R U’ R’ L’ U L // F2L 3
U’ (R U R’ U’) 2 F R’ F’ R// F2L 4
U’ R U R’ U’ R’ F R2 U R’ U’ F’ // OLL
U F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' // PLL
U2 // AUF

71 moves (that’s so bad but kinda efficient), 10.47 = 6.78 TPS

next scramble: D R F' U L' F' L2 D' L2 D2 B' D2 B2 U2 B' R2 F2 L2 D2 B' D


----------



## hyn (Dec 30, 2022)

Cuber142857 said:


> next scramble: D R F' U L' F' L2 D' L2 D2 B' D2 B2 U2 B' R2 F2 L2 D2 B' D



z2 // inspection
R' F U R' B2 D // FB (6/6)
x' U' r' U' R2 U2 R U' R' U' R' U R U' R' U R // SB (16/22)
U F R U R' U' R U' R' U' R U R' F' // CMLL (14/36)
M' U' M U M' U M U' M U2 M // LSE (11/47)

Next: R F2 L B2 R B2 D2 R' U2 F2 L2 F' D B R2 D' L' R' D' B2 U


----------



## Cuber142857 (Dec 30, 2022)

hyn said:


> z2 // inspection
> R' F U R' B2 D // FB (6/6)
> x' U' r' U' R2 U2 R U' R' U' R' U R U' R' U R // SB (16/22)
> U F R U R' U' R U' R' U' R U R' F' // CMLL (14/36)
> ...


Insane! How do you even think of the FB and SB execution during inspection?


----------



## hyn (Dec 30, 2022)

Cuber142857 said:


> Insane! How do you even think of the FB and SB execution during inspection?


I don't plan any of SB during inspection
for FB, I just plan a 2x2 square (by looking for pre-made or easy to make pairs and then connecting to the edge and centre), and then look for the other pair and see how it is affected. If there's a move before making the 2x2 square that will make the other pair easier to solve, then I'll just do that


----------



## Cuber142857 (Dec 30, 2022)

hyn said:


> I don't plan any of SB during inspection
> for FB, I just plan a 2x2 square (by looking for pre-made or easy to make pairs and then connecting to the edge and centre), and then look for the other pair and see how it is affected. If there's a move before making the 2x2 square that will make the other pair easier to solve, then I'll just do that


Wow


----------



## Cuber142857 (Dec 30, 2022)

hyn said:


> I don't plan any of SB during inspection
> for FB, I just plan a 2x2 square (by looking for pre-made or easy to make pairs and then connecting to the edge and centre), and then look for the other pair and see how it is affected. If there's a move before making the 2x2 square that will make the other pair easier to solve, then I'll just do that


So what if there’s no pair


----------



## hyn (Dec 30, 2022)

I just find a one or two move pair


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 30, 2022)

hyn said:


> Next: R F2 L B2 R B2 D2 R' U2 F2 L2 F' D B R2 D' L' R' D' B2 U





Spoiler: CFOP, 36 STM



Twizzle linky2 // Inspection

L F' R' D L D // Cross

y' U L U' L' R' U' R // F2L 1

y' U' L' U' L U L' U' L // F2L 2

U F' U F U R' U R // F2L 3

y' R' U' R U2 R' U2 R // F2L 4

// nice LL skip lol



Next: D2 B2 L2 R2 U2 L2 B D2 F' L2 F' L R' D' L U F R' F2 U


----------



## Cuber142857 (Dec 30, 2022)

BenChristman1 said:


> Spoiler: CFOP, 36 STM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s insane (LL skip)


----------



## Silky (Dec 30, 2022)

Cuber142857 said:


> What’s SSRC?



SSRC is a method I made back in 2020. I'm finishing up development and hope to be finished within the next few weeks


----------



## ProStar (Dec 30, 2022)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next: D2 B2 L2 R2 U2 L2 B D2 F' L2 F' L R' D' L U F R' F2 U



Twizzle linkz2 // Inspection

R2 D' L2 U' R' D' // Cross

R' U2 R U F' L F L' // 1st Pair

y R' U2 R U R' U' R // 2nd Pair

d R U' R' U' R U' R' E B U' B' E' // 3rd Pair

U' R' D' R U' R' D R // CLS

F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U2 // PLL


Was just kinda messing around.

NEXT: D2 L2 F' R2 B' U2 F' U2 F D2 B' F U L U F2 U B' R F' L


----------



## Silky (Dec 30, 2022)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: D2 L2 F' R2 B' U2 F' U2 F D2 B' F U L U F2 U B' R F' L



Method: Roux/SSRC

z y R2 U2 F U F2 U' F // FB + Pair (7)
r' U2 R U2 F' U' F // SB (7/14)
U2 R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' // CLL (10/24)
U M' U' M2 U2 M' // EOLR (6/30)
U M2 U2 // PMS (3/33)

Was meant to be a SSRC solve but I unintentionally solved DR. 

Next: F L U L2 R2 U2 L2 B2 R2 F2 U B2 U' F' D L' U R' B2 D


----------



## EthanMCuber (Dec 30, 2022)

D’ R’ B L’ D //cross
y U2 R U’ R’ y’ U’ R U’ R’ //1st pair, pairs up pair 2
U’ L U L2 U L R’ U R //2nd pair cancelled into third pair
U L’ U L2 F’ L’ F
U’ R2 D R’ U2 R D’ R’ U2 R’ U2 //oll
M2 U’ M U2 M’ U’ M2 U2 /pll

Next: F' R' B' U2 B2 L2 F2 R2 D2 B' R2 F' L' U' L' R B R2 B'


----------



## Silky (Dec 31, 2022)

EthanMCuber said:


> Next: F' R' B' U2 B2 L2 F2 R2 D2 B' R2 F' L' U' L' R B R2 B'



Method: SSRC

x' R2 D' R D' l2 (D2 U') // FB (6)
r' U2 R' U' M' r U r' // Pairs (8/14)
R' F' L F R F' L' F // CLL (8/22)
U' M' U2 M S' U' S // EO (7/29)
S' M2 U2 M' U M' S // LRP (7/36)
M' U2 M' U2 M2 U2 // PMS (6/42)

39 with cancellations 

Next: U B' U F' L' U' R F' L' D L2 U2 B2 U R2 L2 U' L2 B2 D2 L2


----------



## Cuber142857 (Dec 31, 2022)

Silky said:


> SSRC is a method I made back in 2020. I'm finishing up development and hope to be finished within the next few weeks


What does it stand for


----------



## Silky (Dec 31, 2022)

Cuber142857 said:


> What does it stand for



Silky Sexy's Roux Columns. It's a play on SSC.


----------



## Cuber142857 (Dec 31, 2022)

Silky said:


> Silky Sexy's Roux Columns. It's a play on SSC.


Oh okay


----------



## abunickabhi (Dec 31, 2022)

Silky said:


> Method: SSRC
> 
> x' R2 D' R D' l2 (D2 U') // FB (6)
> r' U2 R' U' M' r U r' // Pairs (8/14)
> ...


z2 y
//edges PQSB ECUM KGXD
//corners IPGV RFSC

D M2 D F' D M' D' F D M' D //UF-FR-LD-RD-UB
[M' U' R' U:[M',U]] //UF-LU-UR-DB-BR
[l U : [M', U2]]
x M' U M' U M' U2 M U M U M U2 x'

[R' U' D : [D2, R' U' R]]
R F' r U R' U' r' F
[R' U' : [U2, R' D' R]]
[R B R', F2]

recon

Next: D U2 L2 B2 L2 B U2 B2 F' U2 R2 F R' U B L' D B R2 U2


----------



## Neuro (Jan 1, 2023)

abunickabhi said:


> z2 y
> //edges PQSB ECUM KGXD
> //corners IPGV RFSC
> 
> ...


Roux, 33 STM


x r B' r B R F//FB
U' r U' R' U2 R2 U r' R' U r'//SB
U R' F R F' r U r'//CMLL
U2 M U M' U2 M U2 M'//LSE

NEXT: L' D2 U' L2 D' F2 L2 R2 U B2 D' B' D' F U B2 D L R D2


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jan 1, 2023)

z2
B R' D' B' U2 F2
D' R U' R' U R U' R' D
y' U2 R U R'
U2 L' U' L U' r U' r' F
y R U' R' U2 F' U' F 
U' r U R' U' r' F R F' r U R' U R U2 r'
M2 U' M2 U' M' U2 M2 U2 M' U'

Next: 
L2 F2 R2 U B2 D2 R2 F2 R2 U' L B' D' U' L D2 L F D' R2


----------



## tsmosher (Jan 2, 2023)

Next:


baseballjello67 said:


> z2
> B R' D' B' U2 F2
> D' R U' R' U R U' R' D
> y' U2 R U R'
> ...



y // Nauty-S - seems long but it's pretty quick
M U2' M' U' F2 // FB (5)
u2' R E R u2 R2 u' // 3QB (7/12)
R2 U R2' U' R2 // dBR (5/17)
U' R U' R' U R U' R' // dFR (8/25)
R' U2' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U R // CLL (15/40)
U (R U R' U) R' U' R2 U' R' U2 R U (R U' R') // L5EP (16/56)
U2 R2 // untransform (2/58)

NEXT: R D2 B' U2 F' U2 L' U2 F2 R2 U' F2 D' F2 U B2 L2 U' F2 L' F'


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Jan 2, 2023)

tsmosher said:


> Next:
> 
> 
> y // Nauty-S - seems long but it's pretty quick
> ...





Spoiler: the worst example solve lol



x2 U2 B2 F2 L L2 F' L2 F U' F' R2 // a not-efficient cross
U R U R' y2 U F R' F' R // first pair
U2 y R U2 R' U' R' U R L U L' y2 R' F R F' // second pair xd
L' U2 L U' y' F R' F' R // third pair
U2 y' R U2 R' U R U R2 F R F' // last pair
f R U R' U' f' U2 r U R' U' r' F R F' // OLL
z2 x L2 D2 L U L' D2 L U' L 



open to criticism (not too much tho) 

next: U2 R2 D U R2 L2 B2 F L2 U2 B R' F2 U R U L D2 L' U2 L' D' B U2 D2


----------



## neicu (Jan 3, 2023)

lucazdoescubingstuff said:


> next: U2 R2 D U R2 L2 B2 F L2 U2 B R' F2 U R U L D2 L' U2 L' D' B U2 D2


 y' z2
F' R' D R' F' // cross
R U R' L U2 L' // 1st pair
R U2 R' U2 L' U' L // 2nd pair
y U R U' R' U R U R' // 3rd pair
L' U L U2 L' U L // 4th pair
U' F R U R' U' F' // EO
U' R U2' R2' U' R2 U' R2' U2 R // OLL
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PLL


----------



## Cubing Mania (Jan 3, 2023)

lucazdoescubingstuff said:


> U2 R2 D U R2 L2 B2 F L2 U2 B R' F2 U R U L D2 L' U2 L' D' B U2 D2


z2 y // inspection
F' R' D R' F' // cross
U2 L U L' U L U' L' // 1st pair
y L' U' L2 U L' // 2nd pair
y' U R' U' R U' R' U' R // 3rd pair
U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
U F' r U R' U' r' F R // COLL
M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 U // PLL

Next: U2 B' D' B' R' L2 D2 B' U F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 R2 D' B2 D2 L'


----------



## Meanjuice (Jan 3, 2023)

Cubing Mania said:


> Next: U2 B' D' B' R' L2 D2 B' U F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 R2 D' B2 D2 L'


U’ B U’ L2 // cross
z’ L’ U L B U B’ // first pair
L U’ L’ U L’ U’ L // second pair
U’ F’ U’ F B’ U B // third pair
U2 R U2 R2 F R F’ // fourth pair
R U R’ U R U2 R’ U r U’ r’ U’ r U r’ F’ U F // OLL ( i dont know full OLL )
U2 D’ R U R’ U’ D R2 U’ R U’ R’ U R’ U R2 U’ // PLL 

Next: R L2 F2 D' B2 D' B2 F2 D2 L2 U R2 U R' D B' F' D F2 L2 B'


----------



## tsmosher (Jan 3, 2023)

Meanjuice said:


> Next: R L2 F2 D' B2 D' B2 F2 D2 L2 U R2 U R' D B' F' D F2 L2 B'



Twizzle linkS2 r' U' r U2' r U2' r2' // FB (8)
R' u' U' R2 U' R' u' // 3QB (7/15)
R2 U R2' // dBR (3/18)
r' U2 R2 U R2' U r // dFR (7/25)
U F R' F' R U R U' R' // CLL (9/34)
S' U' S U R2 S' R2' U' S2 U' S' U // L5E (12/46)

NEXT: R2 L2 D2 B' L2 D' L' F2 R2 U2 F' L2 F' R2 F2 D2 R2 U2 L'


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Jan 4, 2023)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: R2 L2 D2 B' L2 D' L' F2 R2 U2 F' L2 F' R2 F2 D2 R2 U2 L'


Twizzle linkx2 F' R' F2 U R U' R' y2 F2 U' R2 F' R U R' F2 // xcross
L' U' L R U R' U' R' U2 R2 U R' // second pair
U2 L' U' L U U2 y2 L U2 L2 U' L L U' L' // third pair
y2 L' U' L U' L' U' L y' F R' F' R // last pair
F R U R' U' F' U2 R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' // OLL
y' x L2 D2 L' U' L D2 L' U L' x' M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U' M2 // PLL

next: B' R' F2 L2 R' U2 L U B2 L' R' F U R L' F' D' R' L' U' R2 U' R' F D


----------



## BenChristman1 (Friday at 5:00 AM)

lucazdoescubingstuff said:


> next: B' R' F2 L2 R' U2 L U B2 L' R' F U R L' F' D' R' L' U' R2 U' R' F D





Spoiler: Roux, 41 STM



Twizzle linkz2 // Inspection

B2 D R F2 U B2 U B' U' B // FB

M' U r R U' R2 U R U' R' r' U r // SB

U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' // CMLL

U M' U M U M' U M U M2 // L6E





Spoiler: ZZ-a, 40 STM



Twizzle linkU' D F U D' R2 D2 L B' U B U2 S U2 S' R U R' U' R U R' U2 L U L' U M' U2 M // EO F2L

S U2 R' U2 R U2 F R f' U // ZBLL



Next: B R F2 D R2 U2 L2 B2 U R2 F2 D L2 U' F U' F2 R' U L' D


----------



## cubenerd74 (Sunday at 1:14 AM)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next: B R F2 D R2 U2 L2 B2 U R2 F2 D L2 U' F U' F2 R' U L' D


 B R F2 D R2 U2 L2 B2 U R2 F2 D L2 U' F U' F2 R' U L' D


y2 // inspection
R' D' L2 F B' D2 // cross
U2 R U' R' U' R' U' R // 1st pair
U L U2 L' U y' R U R' // 2nd pair
U' L' U2 L U' L' U L // 3rd pair
R' U R y R U R' // 4th pair
U L' U' L U' L' U L U L F' L' F // OLL
U' R' U R' U' y R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F U2 // PLL
[view at CubeDB.net]( https://cubedb.net/?puzzle=3&scramb..._R-_U-_y_R-_F-_R2_U-_R-_U_R-_F_R_F_U2__//_PLL )
Next: U2 B' R2 F R2 U2 B2 F' R2 F2 L2 U B' L D B R' D F2 U'


----------



## abunickabhi (Sunday at 8:18 AM)

cubenerd74 said:


> B R F2 D R2 U2 L2 B2 U R2 F2 D L2 U' F U' F2 R' U L' D
> 
> 
> y2 // inspection
> ...


z2 y
//edges XFVR QINL ECOG
//corners NFIP QG

[U S': [D, S U' M']]
// UF-FD-BU-DR-BD
[D R2 F': [E, F']]
// UF-LD-FL-RB-BL
[L F' L', S'] [S' : [L E' L', U]]


[R' U': [R U R', D]]
[R' U' D: [D2, R' U' R]]
[R U: [U, R' D' R]]

R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R //parity

Twizzle linkz2 y
//edges XFVR QINL ECOG
//corners NFIP QG

[U S': [D, S U' M']]
// UF-FD-BU-DR-BD
[D R2 F': [E, F']]
// UF-LD-FL-RB-BL
[L F' L', S'] [S': [L E' L', U]]


[R' U': [R U R', D]]
[R' U' D: [D2, R' U' R]]
[R U: [U, R' D' R]]

R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R //parity

Next: U2 B' L' B2 D L' D' F' L2 D B2 D L2 D' B2 L2 D' L2 U' B


----------



## SYUTEO (Monday at 3:10 AM)

z // inspection
R U' F R2 // cross
L' U' L U2 L' U' L // first pair
y R U R' U2 L' U' L // second pair
U' f R' f' // third pair
y U' L' U2 L U L' U' L // fourth pair
U' R' U' R' F R F' U R // OLL
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U // PLL

Next: B2 U R2 D' L2 R2 F2 U2 L2 U R D2 U B F' D L2 D' U F


----------



## Neuro (Yesterday at 2:56 AM)

SYUTEO said:


> z // inspection
> R U' F R2 // cross
> L' U' L U2 L' U' L // first pair
> y R U R' U2 L' U' L // second pair
> ...


Roux, 44 STM

x2//Inspection
F R D U' r' F//FB
r R U R' U R U R' U' R' U R U R' U' R//SB
U' F R' F' R U R U' R'//CMLL
M2' U' M U' M U M2' U M' U2 M U2 M2'//LSE

NEXT: F2 D2 R D2 F2 L R2 D2 R U2 R' D' F R' D' L2 F' U L' F2


----------



## tsmosher (Yesterday at 9:01 PM)

Neuro said:


> Roux, 44 STM
> 
> x2//Inspection
> F R D U' r' F//FB
> ...



Twizzle linkU B L E F' // FB (5)
U2' R' u R2 u' // belt + EO (5/10)
R2 U // dbR (2/12)
R' U2' R' U R // dFR (5/17)
U' R D R' U2' R D' R2' // COLL (8/25)
U' M2' U' M' U2' M U' M2' // EPLL (8/33)


Next: L2 B2 L2 U2 B D2 R2 F' R2 B' F' U2 L' D L U' F D2 U F' L2


----------

